# The Seed Collectors Thread



## hempstead (Jan 5, 2011)

I saw in another thread that I am not the only one. Waiting every month to see what will be in the promo at Attitude. Every month I look forward to it too and the more strains I get the better. It is almost addicting.
Maybe we can all compare notes and share pics of our collections. The other day I was actually thinking of getting a better case to store them in or maybe some type of book like the stamp and coin collectors have. Who will be the first to come out with the DIY seed storage compartment? If you've seen one already post it here. As of now I store them in an old spaghetti sauce jar with some silica packets inside. I can't get a pic right now of my collection but I will put it up tomorrow. So show me what yah got. Post away with your ideas and inventions and your collections.

scribed


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 6, 2011)

I made a thread about this a little while ago. I have been collecting for over a year now and have upwards of 70 different strains in seed form. some are just single seeds others are anywhere from 2 to a hundred.

I would have to say its addicting thats for sure.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 6, 2011)

You have me beat. How do you store your seeds and where is your thread located? Did it die like mine looks like it is going to do? lol


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 6, 2011)

lol im sure it will die, the only threads that last here are threads that bash either nirvana or attitude.

i have no clue where it is. im sure its buried way deep. i have them in different plastic boxes corresponding to genotype. labeled nicely with a catalog. in a dark cool place. dark and dry is the key my friend dark and dry!!!!!!


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 7, 2011)

Speaking of collecting seeds, I just picked up another big order from the tude


----------



## hempstead (Jan 7, 2011)

heh Me too. I am gonna try some Big buddha Cheese. I also got a Sensi Seeds Super Skunk and a Pyramid Wembley. I wasn't gonna get anything this month but I couldn't resist with the contest and all. heh Doubt I will win but yah never know. The Tut one is basically, hijacked ak47. How can you go wrong with some ak47?


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 7, 2011)

Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh by next year you will have 60 strains, don't worry. heh
So many strains so little time and room in the flower tent.


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 7, 2011)

I just picked up 3 more space bombs, a couple of kc brains ten packs and a another 12 pack of desajaman or whatever it is.

I jumped on last month for the dutch passion freebies, now they are using those freebies as the ufo. pretty psyched so now I have a couple of them rather than just one.

I will continue to collect genetics until our freedom is truly restored and we can than cultivate when, where, and what we what.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 7, 2011)

space bomb is some fukkin dank shit.put it up against OG anyday ecspecially the tiny bomb pheno.if you get that you better clone that shit its amaziiiing.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 7, 2011)

I went to a craft store they have nice little cases for crafts. Basically just a plastic box with little tic tac like containers-8$ pt em in the fridge with some cotton in the packs to help with any moisture. Been about 4 years for some and who knows how long they sat with suppliers. No problems with any of the gear really. I'm getting to the point I want to start planting some of the older beans and many are no longer available so I want to use em while I can to make some crosses. I need a new container lol. Here's what I have. 
King's kush (flowering)
blue cheese fem 
Cannalope Haze
Afgan Kush
Colombian gold
Mikado
Romulan 
Mango
Hawaiian sativa
skunk #1
querkle
Blueberry
Dynamite
Top Dawg
Og#18
The dope
Jackberry
Chocolate rain
true BB x chem
Black rose x gdp
cherry slyder x critical mass
Early purple kush
sour P
pg13
More colombian gold (in the dirt now)
Mendo montage
Dna freebies, rocklock, sour cream and sharksbreath

sure im forgetting some stuff and than I have random bagseeds from good weed and some bagseeds i got from a friend who collected em for years that I have had for a decade. Still have about 10 more must haves on my list. I think the attitude freebes have sucked lately and what I want is often not in stock.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 8, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I went to a craft store they have nice little cases for crafts. Basically just a plastic box with little tic tac like containers-8$ pt em in the fridge with some cotton in the packs to help with any moisture. Been about 4 years for some and who knows how long they sat with suppliers. No problems with any of the gear really. I'm getting to the point I want to start planting some of the older beans and many are no longer available so I want to use em while I can to make some crosses. I need a new container lol. Here's what I have.
> King's kush (flowering)
> blue cheese fem
> Cannalope Haze
> ...


Very nice collection. So the craft store is where I need to head to today. heh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

damn guys your are right ordering beans is a addiction and i said it before i need rehab/intervention..
I just want a couple more strains before i stop ordering and i might order for the attitude promo.But most of the strains i want are out of stock so i will search for another strain or just use someone else.I know sannies is a given that i order from him he does has some good genetics from what everyone says and i want to try the ko kush along with the uberkush


----------



## JimBro (Jan 8, 2011)

I've just started this hobby and have already gotten addicted. Ordered three times in the past month. I have a micro grow with only two plants at a time, so unless I expand I already have more beans than I can handle. First, I ordered a couple Barney's Farm seeds (not scared of hermies). Then, OG#18 came in stock, so I had to order those. Then I had to take advantage of the promo, so I got the Sour Kush (don't care if it's the REAL headband or not)... Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Duke i have way too many strains right now..My list looks like pipe dreams


----------



## hempstead (Jan 8, 2011)

JimBro said:


> I've just started this hobby and have already gotten addicted. Ordered three times in the past month. I have a micro grow with only two plants at a time, so unless I expand I already have more beans than I can handle. First, I ordered a couple Barney's Farm seeds (not scared of hermies). Then, OG#18 came in stock, so I had to order those. Then I had to take advantage of the promo, so I got the Sour Kush (don't care if it's the REAL headband or not)... Nice to know I'm not alone.


I think we all start small. If you have the space, you will go big. I started with an aerogarden and now I am runnin a 4x4x7 tent with a 600 for flower and a 2x4x5 with a 400 mh for veg. Now I am building my mantown for man plants. I have the light filter fan and other stuff just debating on whether to get another small tent or hide it in the closet or a shower stall in the extra bathroom that never gets used.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Duke i have way too many strains right now..My list looks like pipe dreams


I am there with you. On top of my collection I have 100s of whiteberry seeds from my plant that hermied. I was thinking about doing some guerrilla action with them.

I have been collecting lots of stable base strains lately to start some breeding of my own. The money is in the seeds not the weed. (I'm not in it for the money just to save some) Them seed dudes make a killing. Instead of making a few hundred dollars per plant they are making a couple thousand, genius.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am there with you. On top of my collection I have 100s of whiteberry seeds from my plant that hermied. I was thinking about doing some guerrilla action with them.
> 
> I have been collecting lots of stable base strains lately to start some breeding of my own. The money is in the seeds not the weed. (I'm not in it for the money just to save some) Them seed dudes make a killing. Instead of making a few hundred dollars per plant they are making a couple thousand, genius.


You are right about that...
The money is in the seeds..


----------



## newatit2010 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dammn you guys sound like seed banks. Being this is my first year trying to grow all I have is bag seeds I get from the pot I have been buying for years. But the first chance I get to order some seeds I am going too. Need a job but no body around here needs a old fart they want a young go getters. I have saved 3 35mm film canisters full of seeds and I am going to fill the park up when spring gets here.LOL


----------



## JimBro (Jan 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> ... The money is in the seeds not the weed.


 You got that right. And with more states in the Union going legal, it's only going to start making more money. And what about Attitude? They don't even have the overhead of r&d in developing strains. I bet their profit margin is off the charts. I wish I could invest in some 'tude stock.


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 8, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> space bomb is some fukkin dank shit.put it up against OG anyday ecspecially the tiny bomb pheno.if you get that you better clone that shit its amaziiiing.



I can dig that man. this will be the second 3 pack i have picked up of space bomb. Im gonna hold out until I crack these bad boys, id like to have at least a ten pack before I do anything with it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

im a seed whore through and through.. i'll get a copy of my list up here in a few seconds.. i keep buying them and buying them.. i think i pay my mailmans salary alone.. heehhehe.. sure is fun though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CALI CONNECTION
2 fem chemberry
10 chem 4og
8 larry og
8 sour og
10 jamaican me crazy
MATTHEW RIOT
5 stony white cough
5 sandy orange dream
4 pre 98 bubba kush fems
10 clockwork orange bx
TRICHOME KINGS
10 og kush x bubba kush x blueberry sativa
BOG
10 sour bubble
10 sour strawberry kush
10 grapepunch
SANNIES SEEDS
5 double strawberry diesel x bubble dust
5 shackzilla fems
7 el monstre
7 cheeseberry haze
3 chocolate rains
DR GREENTHUMBS
6 og kush ghost cut
7 the dope
10 sour 13
PLAN B
8 chocolate diesel
BC BUD DEPOT
15 the purps
MR NICE
18 G13 X hashplant
9 super silver haze
SERIOUS
6 ak 47
JOINT DR
5 FEM diesel ryder
TH SEEDS
4 a train fems
5 burmese kush, buku fems
DNA / RESERVA PREVADA
3 sharksbreath
3 headband / sour kush
13 pure afghan
4 sleestack
6 sour cream
13 og 18 x skunk
2 kandy kush
1 lemon skunk
1 coletrain
2 rocklock 
ROYAL QUEEN
6 special kush fems
G13 LABS
1 blueberry gum
2 pure gold
1 super skunk
4 thai super skunk
1 pineapple express
DINAFEM
5 cloud 9
5 sharksbreath
1 power kush
1 white widow
1 moby dick
1 sweet grapefruit
1 critical jack fem
BIG BUDHA
2chiesel
MAGUS
1 motivation
PARADISE
1 wappa
1 sensi star
DUTCH PASSION
1 strawberry cough
KANNABIA
1 white domina
1 big band
1 la blanco
1 afrodite
TGA
3 3rd dimension, 3d
that was my list.. just acquired a few more that still need to be added to it though..


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> im a seed whore through and through.. i'll get a copy of my list up here in a few seconds.. i keep buying them and buying them.. i think i pay my mailmans salary alone.. heehhehe.. sure is fun though..



The real fun comes when we can plant freely!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

Johnboh said:


> The real fun comes when we can plant freely!!!


very very true my friend..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> very very true my friend..


I third that..


----------



## hempstead (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice. The thread has come alive. I got a pic of my collection.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

nice lil collection hempstead.. what is that one under the ghs round one? it looks like its like a dna or something along those lines.. its open and i couldn't make it out..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

heres a few of mine to keep the thread going, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Im looking a bit like you racer


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im looking a bit like you racer


 you should be with all of those cali connect beans i'm always reading about you ordering, lmao..


----------



## hempstead (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice lil collection hempstead.. what is that one under the ghs round one? it looks like its like a dna or something along those lines.. its open and i couldn't make it out..


Yup DNA Chocolope. I am gonna crack a couple soon. heh



racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1370373View attachment 1370374View attachment 1370376
> 
> heres a few of mine to keep the thread going, lol..


Very nice.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 8, 2011)

JOHNBOH thats a good idea bro.i cant say enough about the space bomb.im gonna get me about 20 more after taxes come in as well as some querkle.might cross those 2 after i find that TINY BOMB.TGA gear is top notch and i want to try them all out this summer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Yup DNA Chocolope. I am gonna crack a couple soon. heh
> 
> Very nice.


nice on the chocolope.. i had been waiting for them to come into stock for ages, and finally gave up and went with chocolate rains from sannie which is chocolope x dj shorts cocoa kush.. lovely lovely plant.. and the smell of the choco rains was fierce... i hope that the chocolopes turn out as nice as the chocolate rains did for me.. i've seen a few grows of them on another site, and they looked like fire ..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice on the chocolope.. i had been waiting for them to come into stock for ages, and finally gave up and went with chocolate rains from sannie which is chocolope x dj shorts cocoa kush.. lovely lovely plant.. and the smell of the choco rains was fierce... i hope that the chocolopes turn out as nice as the chocolate rains did for me.. i've seen a few grows of them on another site, and they looked like fire ..


 shit i always wanted the chocolope and or the chocolate rain.But everytime im ready to order they are out of stock..sobsss


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> shit i always wanted the chocolope and or the chocolate rain.But everytime im ready to order they are out of stock..sobsss


well, that makes me feel a lil better knowing that i'm not the only one that this happens to... i've also been waiting for some mr nice bw to come in, that shit has to have been out of stock for close to a year or so now..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, that makes me feel a lil better knowing that i'm not the only one that this happens to... i've also been waiting for some mr nice bw to come in, that shit has to have been out of stock for close to a year or so now..


 yeah it has and finally when they did stock on reserva privada og kush its sold out over the weekend..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 8, 2011)

I went to go get chocolope a few years ago and they were out of stock so Igot the cannalope. Iwas able to pick up some of those choco rains thanks to racer. I knew they wouldn't last it was the best seed deal I think I have ever seen. I have found that when you see something you like you pick them up if at ll possible, I know my next order will be sold out by the time I'm ready to get em.


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 8, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> JOHNBOH thats a good idea bro.i cant say enough about the space bomb.im gonna get me about 20 more after taxes come in as well as some querkle.might cross those 2 after i find that TINY BOMB.TGA gear is top notch and i want to try them all out this summer.



I like the idea, You can get a ten pack for say 115 bucks with shipping in one whack and your only gonna get two ufos, with the chance of getting promos seeds if you do it during the promo time. so what i do is i just get the 3 pack which is the max amount for pick and mix and it usually is just right on the money for how much you have to spend to get the promo seeds. by the time you spend up to the regular price of a ten pack, you have a bunch more free seeds. granite they are fems and probably out of the b squad pick. they still have their advantages, they do carry some great genes!


----------



## hempstead (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, that makes me feel a lil better knowing that i'm not the only one that this happens to... i've also been waiting for some mr nice bw to come in, that shit has to have been out of stock for close to a year or so now..


 Same deal here. I got lucky and wandered onto everyonedoesit and they were having a 30% off sale and on top of that the chocolopes were on sale and they ship for free,I paid $28 total. And that was around attitudes xmas sale because the chocolope pick n mix sold out on me. That was my first time trying EDIT and they came through, figured it was worth the $28 gamble and I got em.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I went to go get chocolope a few years ago and they were out of stock so Igot the cannalope. Iwas able to pick up some of those choco rains thanks to racer. I knew they wouldn't last it was the best seed deal I think I have ever seen. I have found that when you see something you like you pick them up if at ll possible, I know my next order will be sold out by the time I'm ready to get em.


 Yeah thats why i will have to grow some strains out and just wait till after harvest or right before harvest to see if they are in stock..


----------



## hempstead (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a storage option that I found. Can store pollen too 
http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/G3.html
plastic ones are cheaper
http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/PlasticVials.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2011)

why the hell they so much i think you can get like a ten pack for less then ten dollars on amazon


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 8, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


oh so ur one of those peeps that took the blackwater that delayed a few seeds for my collection lol


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 8, 2011)

you guys make me jealous...makes me want to get more beans...since i pop all my beans
10x jilly bean - ready to sex like 2 more weks
5x querkle
5x deadhead og
6x 3d waiting for that male to pop that flowers 
2x pineapple express
1x kandy kush
1x cole train
1x rocklock
1x blueberry gum
2x blue widow
1x exile
1x royal haze
1x cheese 
still waiting for my 10x cheese quake to arrive, and i have my mail ready to go to hempdepot:
10x chernobyll
10x qrazy train 
10x blackwater as soon as they change the promo hopefully they have in stock at attitude
10x cheese homegrown fantaseeds
10x more of those querkle

my collection looked pathetic compared to anyones list ive seen here, im just glad i germinate all of them already and ready to roll on my outdoor summer collection, have already set aside cash selling my cheese alone, this will be a better investment for this year


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 8, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


too bad attitudes been sold out of those NL for a couple weeks now. I have been wanting these for a while myself. Why did I buy Mango instead????


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 8, 2011)

very cool thread. im too tired to go through all my seeds tonight. ill do it tomorrow...ive got a lot


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

What i have
cali connection
pre 98 bubba kush bx2
tahoe og
sour og
chem valley kush

elite genetics
ogk x lemon chem
the white og kush

dutch passion
blueberry
skunk 11
orange bud
white widow
mekong high

dna/reserva privada
sour cream
kandy kush

g13 labs
pineapple express
blueberry gum

kannabia
bcn deisel
la blanca
afrodite

dinafem 
critical +

paradise seeds
Ice cream

next generation 
grapefruit diesel

serious seeds 
Kali mist


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2011)

ok here we go.
*TGA Subcool*
1. Pandora's Box
2. Jack the Ripper
3. Chernobyl
4. Jill Bean
5. Kaboom
6.Vortex
7. The Void
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange

*Assorted*
12. Sweet Seeds Sweet Afghani Delicious
13. DNA Sharksbreath
14. Dutch Passion Blueberry
15. Cali Connection Tahoe OG
16. Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
17. Reserva Privada OG Kush
18. Serious AK-47
19. Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze
20. Nirvana White Rhino
21. Nirvana Northern Lights
22. Soma Amethyst Bud
23. Dinafem Blue Fruit
24. Flying Dutchmen Aurora B
25. Flying Dutchmen Afghanica
26. Delicious Caramelo
27. Barney's Farm Morning Glory
28. DNA Kushberry
29. Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
30. Seedsman Original Skunk #1

*Freebies*
31. Dinafem Royal Haze
32. Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
33. Reserva Privada Cole Train
34. Kannabia Special
35. Kannabia Big Band
36. G13 Labs Blueberry Gum
37. G13 Labs Pineapple Express
38. Kannabia White Domina
39. Dinafem Could #9 (5 second grade seeds)
40. Dutch Passion Orange Bud
41. Dutch Passion White Widow
42. Dutch Passion Mekong High
43. Dutch Passion Skunk #11
44. Dinafem Haze Auto
45. Dinafem Roadrunner
46. Dinafem Cali Hash Plant
47. Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
48. Magus Genetics Exile
49. Word of Seeds Afghan Kush Special
50. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder
51. DNA Rocklock
52. DNA Lemon Skunk
53. Next Generation Romulan Diesel
54. Green House Jack Herer
55. Dinafem Blue Widow (1 single seed and 5 second grade seeds)
56. Green House Bubba Kush
57. DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk

*i just made this order friday from the attitude.*
Cali Connection Deadhead OG
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICB268
Price: $11.61

Cali Connection Chem 4OG Seeds
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICU268
Price: $9.29

Green House Seeds Kings Kush Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.29

G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $9.29

Barneys Farm Tangerine Dream Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICS175
Price: $10.84

Product: UFO #1 Dutch Passion Skunk #11 Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #2 Dutch Passion Mekong High
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Pyramid Seeds Osiris Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Pyramid Seeds Anestesia Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

*here is my germ report from the seeds ive grown so far.*
Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina - Reg - 1/2 - female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem - 1/1 - female
Greenhouse Bubba Kush - Fem - 1/1 - hermie
TGA Querkle - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Qrazy Train - Reg - 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake - Reg - 1/1
TGA Deep Purple - Reg - 1/1
Next Gen Grape God &#8211; Reg - 1/1 
Cali Conect Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg - 1/1 
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg - 1/1

and of course here are the picture:

*in their storage contaners*


*TGA Genetics*


*Assorted*


*Freebies*


*All of them together*


the collection gets bigger pretty much every month


----------



## JimBro (Jan 9, 2011)

holy crap!! nice collection cmt and evry1. this is not a healthy thread. i used to wonder what was wrong with people when I'd go to their house and they'd have fuckin ceramic pigs or something all over the place. i'm starting to see what was wrong with them - sorta. i wanna be just like you guys. better, actually. like i said, not a healthy thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

yeh nice collection..Im gonna order some more soon..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2011)

i just got these in and need to add them to my list.
c99f3's
the white x deadhead og
greencrack x aliendog


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 9, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> oh so ur one of those peeps that took the blackwater that delayed a few seeds for my collection lol


my bad bro had to have the BW in my arsenal,shit's got some killer genetics...looks like you'll make it til they restock(huge collection bro).that avatar is hilarious man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

good new add ons the greencrak x alien dog and deaheadxthe white sound like some good ass crosses


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 9, 2011)

green crack is some good smoke.smoked a little last year in BC.where the beans at?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> green crack is some good smoke.smoked a little last year in BC.where the beans at?


im fairly sure they are from a x someone made.. i don't think you can get straight green crack beans anywhere yet..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> good new add ons the greencrak x alien dog and deaheadxthe white sound like some good ass crosses


my thoughts exactly.. i'm even pretty excited about those c99's too..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> im fairly sure they are from a x someone made.. i don't think you can get straight green crack beans anywhere yet..


Yeah its said its a clone only strain..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah ive been hearing so much of c99 never looked into it tho..When you gonna pop those?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 10, 2011)

like them c99's, but dun like growing it just the fact that it doesnt stink.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 10, 2011)

oh you fuckers are killing me lol, damn its a good thing i dont have a cc or i would be way in debt right now from buying seeds. LOL anyone know where i can get some sensi seeds NL#1 shipped to US reliably the tude has been out for a while and they ALWAYS sell out of the RP shit that i want right the fuck away getting annoying lol


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 10, 2011)

recently added da purps, sage and sour, s.a.g.e, and sleestack to my list. love the way th seeds packs their beans hehe


----------



## japello (Jan 10, 2011)

what if it's - 20 outside and my mail is frozen will the seeds die?
i live in canada


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, collecting genetics is quite addicting!

Here are a couple of other choices for seed/pollen storage:

http://www.discountvials.com/category-s/39.htm

or

http://www.cooljarz.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=25


----------



## hempstead (Jan 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> oh you fuckers are killing me lol, damn its a good thing i dont have a cc or i would be way in debt right now from buying seeds. LOL anyone know where i can get some sensi seeds NL#1 shipped to US reliably the tude has been out for a while and they ALWAYS sell out of the RP shit that i want right the fuck away getting annoying lol


Herbies has it. http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/sensi-northern-lights-seeds-477 or http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/sensi-northern-lights

Nice links Gringo. Checking em out now. Just what I was looking for here. http://www.discountvials.com/category-s/36.htm


----------



## The Warlord (Jan 10, 2011)

japello said:


> what if it's - 20 outside and my mail is frozen will the seeds die?
> i live in canada


Some people store their seeds in the freezer so you'd probably be alright.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad that helped; I've got numerous opaque containers filled with the small glass vials individually labelled with the genetics it stores. 

Just to share some of my favorites this past year:

Greenhouse King's Kush; Fast cloning and veg, quick flowering, great yields, excellent flavor, high, and bag appeal

Paradise WhiteBerry; Although slightly finicky, this plant has proven itself time and time again. Thick, dense buds that literally smell like berries and cream and look as though they have been sugar frosted.

DNA LA Confidential; Lemon Pinesol anyone? This plant just wants to grow, she roots and vegetates faster that any other variety. Heavy, sticky, stinky lemony/lime loveliness. Worth letting her go at least 9 weeks.

Seedsman White Widow; Oldie, but a goodie. One of the easiest strains to grow, roots quickly using any method, grows many branches, and always yields plenty. Very floral, silky, smooth flavor; everyone loves to get 'bit' by the Widow.

Pirates (Private) Webulus: Basically Purple Widow, this cross consists of Nebulus, a very colorful and potent indica which is known for exhibiting many colors including black, blue, pink, and purple crossed with an exceptional White Widow pheno and stabilized over 3 generations to produce large, colorful, potent stalks of some of the loveliest bud this farmer has seen.


----------



## Johnboh (Jan 11, 2011)

Once my new order comes in Ill update my catalog. 

I've been slowing down a bit on my collecting as of lately. Although we all say you can never have to many strains, I do believe I have reached the pinnacle. I dont think I'll be needing to drop much more coin thats for sure.

Id like to see the tude start doing some monthly giveaways with Regular seeds.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 13, 2011)

I just checked my account on Attitude and saw I was almost on a roll. I had orders in for Sep/Oct/Dec/Jan. lol I am guessing I didn't like November's promo.Does anyone remember what it was? 
I think I am developing a problem. I also had 2 orders from EDIT and an order from Sannies in that time period. Still waiting on a stupid EDIT back order(Aurora Indica) that is probably sitting on a boat somewhere waiting to be offloaded. I am also waiting for my new glass from grasscity. Shit is taking forever. These orders were from the Cyber Monday deals. lol Long ass wait, glad they were gifts for me from myself or else I would've been pissed if they were for someone else.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 16, 2011)

just made another order. this time from the single seed center.

1x BC Bud Depot - BC Sweet Tooth - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC Blueberry - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - The Purps - Regular for £6.99 each
1x BC Bud Depot - The Black - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC God Bud - Regular for £6.99 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each


----------



## hempstead (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice. I ordered some Bubblicious from Nirvana late last night.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

Im about to order ko kush or extrema today from sannies dont know which freebies to get either killing kush or killa queen x nycd or sannies jack x double strawberry deisel...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just made another order. this time from the single seed center.
> 
> 1x BC Bud Depot - BC Sweet Tooth - Regular for £6.00 each
> 1x BC Bud Depot - BC Blueberry - Regular for £6.00 each
> ...


I heard alot of people lately having probs with seed germing from there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I just checked my account on Attitude and saw I was almost on a roll. I had orders in for Sep/Oct/Dec/Jan. lol I am guessing I didn't like November's promo.Does anyone remember what it was?
> I think I am developing a problem. I also had 2 orders from EDIT and an order from Sannies in that time period. Still waiting on a stupid EDIT back order(Aurora Indica) that is probably sitting on a boat somewhere waiting to be offloaded. I am also waiting for my new glass from grasscity. Shit is taking forever. These orders were from the Cyber Monday deals. lol Long ass wait, glad they were gifts for me from myself or else I would've been pissed if they were for someone else.


 Yeah i usually order for the promos or they have something in stock i was waiting for forever..Like once chocolope and la confidential come back in stock im buying those


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I heard alot of people lately having probs with seed germing from there


 yeah ive heard lots of bad stories about BC, but ive also heard they have some killer genetics. ill give em a try. been wanting to try god bud for a long time but never wanted to drop that much money on a pack since ive heard so much shit about them, just noticed they were on single seed center today.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i usually order for the promos or they have something in stock i was waiting for forever..Like once chocolope and la confidential come back in stock im buying those


they have a lot out of stock...i dont know if they're cleanin out old stock or what..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah ive heard lots of bad stories about BC, but ive also heard they have some killer genetics. ill give em a try. been wanting to try god bud for a long time but never wanted to drop that much money on a pack since ive heard so much shit about them, just noticed they were on single seed center today.


 Nah i was talking about single seed centre..The only thing bad about bc bud depot that i heard was they keep your money and dont ship or some shit like that.Its in the seedbank reviews


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 17, 2011)

oh really? ive ordered from single seed center just as much as ive ordered from attitude and imo single seed center is the better seed bank. faster and cheaper shipping, much better customer service and i have a 100% germ rate from them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh really? ive ordered from single seed center just as much as ive ordered from attitude and imo single seed center is the better seed bank. faster and cheaper shipping, much better customer service and i have a 100% germ rate from them.


yea i planned on ordering from them but the month of dec i heard 2-3 people seeds not germing so i fell back..I will do some further investigation.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 17, 2011)

just got my pack of cheesequake at hempdepot...ordered a pack of querkle again while already running 5 of them. was thinking of getting beanho and joey weed's gear but hasnt came to any reviews about this breeder


----------



## hempstead (Jan 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh really? ive ordered from single seed center just as much as ive ordered from attitude and imo single seed center is the better seed bank. faster and cheaper shipping, much better customer service and i have a 100% germ rate from them.


 If you want just a couple of singles then singleseedcentre is the way to go. But if you want a bigger order then the money you save more than pays for shipping at attitude.



littleflavio said:


> just got my pack of cheesequake at hempdepot...ordered a pack of querkle again while already running 5 of them. was thinking of getting beanho and joey weed's gear but hasnt came to any reviews about this breeder


Nice. I wanna try the BC Roadkill from HempDepot. I am on the search for the best skunk.


----------



## mr. torn (Jan 17, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> just got my pack of cheesequake at hempdepot...ordered a pack of querkle again while already running 5 of them. was thinking of getting beanho and joey weed's gear but hasnt came to any reviews about this breeder


i was thinkin of gettin beanho ssh pheno 2(cat piss smell) x pck it was cheap too for 20 seeds


----------



## hempstead (Jan 18, 2011)

I just mailed out my order for some BC Roadkill today. Lets see how long it takes. I am on the search for the stinkiest old school skunk and I am hoping this is the one.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

hempstead said:


> If you want just a couple of singles then singleseedcentre is the way to go. But if you want a bigger order then the money you save more than pays for shipping at attitude.


ah yes, that is so true, thank you for pointing that out. i always forget to mention that...i forget that all people arent single seed buyers like myself. my orders are always under 75 bucks so paying around $23 for stealth shipping from attitude isnt worth it to me. however, i will be buying my first 10 pack of seeds when TGA's Plush Berry is available....i want to find a pink male and female to breed with.

who has the best prices on packs of TGA seeds? hemp depot?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah hempdepot for sure unless they go off sale and start selling them for 105$ like they say. They have always been 70$ there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

got some new updates to my list.. who ever wuold have guessed, lol..
ogr.. white fire..
cherry ak x srawberry diesel
widowrella
dieselrella
bog blue kush / blush
bog's sour strawberry kush..
that's all the updates... for today..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah hempdepot for sure


cool, thanks man. was checkin out google maps, hemp depot is only about 7 hours away from me, a straight shot on a freeway...that order should get here fairly quick. hemp depot has some interesting strains that ive never heard of. any breeders or strains on there that i should try?




racerboy71 said:


> got some new updates to my list..


looks like a nice order. some of those sound pretty tasty...especially that cherry ak x strawberry diesel


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> cool, thanks man. was checkin out google maps, hemp depot is only about 7 hours away from me, a straight shot on a freeway...that order should get here fairly quick. hemp depot has some interesting strains that ive never heard of. any breeders or strains on there that i should try?
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a nice order. some of those sound pretty tasty...especially that cherry ak x strawberry diesel


I am happy with the Joey Weed Blueberry I am growing. Still have 8 seeds left too. That's all I bought from them and querkle but they have a lot of interesting stuff there like Bean Hos PCK and some of her other crosses and also the Tom Hill gear is something I wanna try. I've heard good things about Cannacopia too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I am happy with the Joey Weed Blueberry I am growing. Still have 8 seeds left too. That's all I bought from them and querkle but they have a lot of interesting stuff there like Bean Hos PCK and some of her other crosses and also the Tom Hill gear is something I wanna try. I've heard good things about Cannacopia too.


cool thanks man, ill look into those. i have a querkle almost finished right now, she smells so good. i was lucky and got the purple pheno with my single seed, smells like cherry candy. you smoke any of your querkle yet?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> cool thanks man, ill look into those. i have a querkle almost finished right now, she smells so good. i was lucky and got the purple pheno with my single seed, smells like cherry candy. you smoke any of your querkle yet?


Nah my cat ate my sprouts and my last one was male. Only 4 left to go  I gotta Reeferman EPK that's purple and smells like cherries too but it hermied on me. I was interested in a bunch of the reeferman gear at HD too but now I'm kinda weary and I have heard some otherbad stuff bout reeferman lately so I will need to grow out the rst of what I have to see if it's something I wanna spend any more $ on.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got my January promo order from Attitude. They threw in a free Silver Haze #9 on top of everything else. Gotta love those guys.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 18, 2011)

JimBro said:


> Just got my January promo order from Attitude. They threw in a free Silver Haze #9 on top of everything else. Gotta love those guys.


I think they said some people will win extra seeds so you must be one of the lucky ones. Too bad it wasn't a trip to Spannibas.


I also got my backordered seeds from EDIT today. And yes I already ordered some more glass from them and maybe a couple seeds. lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

The new attitude freebies are sick! It makes me wanna spend some money just to get the pineapple express freebies lol. I got some new seeds in the mail today too can't wait to find out which ones  Any minute now I will know I hope it's oaxacan sativa  or cheese would be okay too I guess.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

great that u liked the attitude freebies, on the other side i dont. the only time i really liked there freebies was the one from the october promo. id like to grow more cheese, my cheese run out so fast im frustrated that i have no seeds of it yet.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I just mailed out my order for some BC Roadkill today. Lets see how long it takes. I am on the search for the stinkiest old school skunk and I am hoping this is the one.


i assume you ordered from hempdepot? correct me if im wrong.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

hempstead said:


> If you want just a couple of singles then singleseedcentre is the way to go. But if you want a bigger order then the money you save more than pays for shipping at attitude.
> 
> Nice. I wanna try the BC Roadkill from HempDepot. I am on the search for the best skunk.


nice to hear that...i love the skunks and the kushes. not a big fan of the hazes. at least for now


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ah yes, that is so true, thank you for pointing that out. i always forget to mention that...i forget that all people arent single seed buyers like myself. my orders are always under 75 bucks so paying around $23 for stealth shipping from attitude isnt worth it to me. however, i will be buying my first 10 pack of seeds when TGA's Plush Berry is available....i want to find a pink male and female to breed with.
> 
> who has the best prices on packs of TGA seeds? hemp depot?


they will be stocking the plushberry i already asked hempdepot about it. maybe a couple of months, i also confirmed that with subcool. funny thing, when i asked hempdepot about it, they have no idea that subcool has a new strain coming out. hopefully they stock it right away. yes, hempdepot has the best price for the tga gear as far as i know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> they will be stocking the plushberry i already asked hempdepot about it. maybe a couple of months, i also confirmed that with subcool. funny thing, when i asked hempdepot about it, they have no idea that subcool has a new strain coming out. hopefully they stock it right away. yes, hempdepot has the best price for the tga gear as far as i know


HOw is delivery with them quick? guarenteed?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

Nah flav, the pyramid stuff sold out I think so they aree offering different ones. Check em out  I got Oaxacan sativa seeds! Holy shit


----------



## solosmoke (Jan 18, 2011)

has anyone tried Nirvana AK48 was thinking of getting some but here good and bad things about it ,i know the bubbalious is great but like to here from others who have tried it first ,got to be something good about it ,also heard it smell and tasted bad any help thnx in advance


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

thats funny all I hear is good things about ak48. I'm sure someone will chime in.


----------



## solosmoke (Jan 18, 2011)

prob the person that said that didnt grow it right or long enough ,but thnxs tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

solosmoke said:


> has anyone tried Nirvana AK48 was thinking of getting some but here good and bad things about it ,i know the bubbalious is great but like to here from others who have tried it first ,got to be something good about it ,also heard it smell and tasted bad any help thnx in advance


ak 47 mixed with ruderalis? or what?
Ive heard its good some say its better than ak 47 which i highly doubt but its worth a try


----------



## hempstead (Jan 18, 2011)

Am I the only one to use EDIT for seeds? Free shipping made the gamble worth it for me and both orders made it safely. They have the Pyramid seeds in stock if someone was looking for them. Best deal going there, you can buy the pick-n-mix and not pay shipping. So far I have got a 6 pack of Chocolope for $28 shipped and a pack of Nirvana Aurora Indica for $14. I can not judge the shipping time because it was crazy this year but they are just as stealthy as singleseedcentre except a little better because they used an index card to block the hole. If you ordered from singleseedcentre before then you know what I am talking about. lol

And don't get me wrong, I love Attitude and the other big banks, but EDIT is under rated. Give em a try, what do you got to lose, $10?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2011)

Edit?.....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

everyone does it


----------



## JimBro (Jan 18, 2011)

Everyonedoesit.com, I think?


----------



## JimBro (Jan 18, 2011)

jinx, you owe me a coke


----------



## hempstead (Jan 18, 2011)

Yah EDIT=everyonedoesit. 
Just tested my Seedsman Skunk#1 and oh boy. Good stuff. Not the roadkill skunk I am looking for but it is a very nice change from the super lemon haze.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 18, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Nu uh Jim Bro I said it first. 

I'm stoked I got some oaxacan and some cheesex Grapefruit i think and some Bubba kush x deep chunk on the way. You guys better catch up my box is overflowing! (Which reminds me I still need some Flo)


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> HOw is delivery with them quick? guarenteed?


took me 22 days from the time they got my oder, took 7 days for them to received my order form. so that makes this country where im at right now being slow and sucks in everything. no guarantee but im confident i will be receiving my order since they send the seed's as simple as possible. i wouldnt think that the package contains anythng of value. and this was on the holiday.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2011)

made another order today  ive been waiting on cali connections blackwater to become available somewhere for quite some time now and it came in at single seed center today...so i couldnt resist...i sprung for 2 of those expensive fuckers, i hope i get a male and female.

1x TH Seeds - Da Purps - Regular for £9.41 each
1x TH Seeds - Mendocino Madness - Regular for £5.30 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each
2x Cali Connection - Blackwater - Regular for £9.46 each


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice good luck with the purps. I have had my eye on some of those for a while. Hoping for females and 1 blackwater male for ya.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah da purps and mendo madness were just impulse buys...dont know too much about them but they sounded and looked real nice. thanks man, all fem's and one male would be perfect.


----------



## newatit2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

I know why attitude don't have any seeds in stock. Would some one please sell them a few NL I would like to try and grow me one. Thanks


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 19, 2011)

newatit2010 said:


> I know why attitude don't have any seeds in stock. Would some one please sell them a few NL I would like to try and grow me one. Thanks


there probably have no stock so to speak getting ready for slow sales for the season, or could possible be that a lot of people getting there seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2011)

my guess is they are letting old stock clear out before they restock.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 19, 2011)

They always seem to be back in stock a few days before the promos and the good strains will be sold out for the promo. heh


----------



## headsack (Jan 20, 2011)

Who are your guys favorite strains and from what breeders? I know a lot of people talk up arjon and greenhouse's gear and other big companies like sensi but was wondering what people with actual experience with specific breeders think. I was also wondering if anyone has any thoughts on some of the newer guys gear like gage green and mathew riot and subcool. I want to eventually collect as many chronic strains as possible and start to breed some of my own strains by crossing plants that I know the specific genetics of.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 20, 2011)

as of right now tga is my favorite breeder. all the strains of his that ive tried so far are completely covered in resin.

ive only grown a couple cali connection strains and they arent much to speak of.

sensi's black domina is looking real nice in my flower room right now so im thinking im going to get some more of sensi's genetics.

i plan on tryin some gage green and riot genetics in the near future.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 20, 2011)

The only worthwhile strain I've found from Greenhouse is Kings Kush, good luck getting much out of the others, and I really don't see the appeal with Super Lemon Haze; sure it smells nice, but it has very little potency.

DNA/Reserva Privada, Cannacopia, Seedsman, Paradise, Chimera, Mr. Nice, and of course Subcool (TGA) are some of the better commercial breeders out there.

Some good strains include: LA Confidential, LA Woman, Sour Cream, BC RKS, Government Mule, White Widow, Northern Soul, Whiteberry, Black Widow, Mr. Nice Guy, Pandora's Box, Vortex, and many others. 

And although I've primarily had bad luck with G13, their Pineapple Express is phenomenal! 

There are some nice clone only strains as well as some private crosses that are making the rounds as well


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> The only worthwhile strain I've found from Greenhouse is Kings Kush, good luck getting much out of the others, and I really don't see the appeal with Super Lemon Haze; sure it smells nice, but it has very little potency.
> l


are you serious?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2011)

Im digging a couple strains from cali connection,dna genetics,tga im also looking at sannies strains and others but i doubt i would be ordering unless a promo comes up thats to def get..


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 23, 2011)

my favorite breeders are tga, cali connect and dna...that is why i just added a few seeds to stock:
1 pack of blackwater
1 seed of la woman
1 pack of querkle and the freebies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> my favorite breeders are tga, cali connect and dna...that is why i just added a few seeds to stock:
> 1 pack of blackwater
> 1 seed of la woman
> 1 pack of querkle and the freebies


 sounds good..But right now im just waiting on the tax check then i will add more strains..Im also breeding my own strains so i really dont think i will be buying none anymore...


----------



## hempstead (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sounds good..But right now im just waiting on the tax check then i will add more strains..Im also breeding my own strains so i really dont think i will be buying none anymore...


 I plan on doing the same thing. I am still going to buy strains because variety is the spice of life and there are so many more that I want to try. I am on the quest for the best skunk at the moment.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I plan on doing the same thing. I am still going to buy strains because variety is the spice of life and there are so many more that I want to try. I am on the quest for the best skunk at the moment.


what are your choices and what have you tried?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont see raskals seeds mentioned ? They are a MUST !


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 23, 2011)

This is what I have ready for this years outdoor grow:


----------



## hempstead (Jan 23, 2011)

I have grown out Short Rider, Northern Light, Wonder WOman, AK47, Easyrider, Whiteberry, Kings Kush, Super Lemon Haze, and Seedsman Skunk #1. I have tried many many many strains over the years so it is impossible to name them all and who knows if they really were what people said they were unless I grew them out myself. I do have some of the real Mass roadkill skunk I am looking for in seedform but it is mixed in with 100s of other unlabeled seeds along with Gumball which I am guessing is a local version of Bubblegum and lots of other local strains.


----------



## MsBotwin (Jan 23, 2011)

I am in week 6 of Flower on my first grow. 1 RESERVA PRIVADA Kandy Kush and 3 Chocolate Rain ( had 4, but one was male).

In my Seed Collection:
6 Chocolate Rain regular
5 El MONSTRE regular
3 Nivana Wonder Woman fem
1 Nirvana BUBBLELICIOUS fem
1 Nivana Blue Mystic fem
1 Royal Queen Shining Silver Haze fem
1 KANNABIA DOMINA Haze fem
1 Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud fem
1 Female Seeds BubbleGummer fem
1 Female Seeds Black Widow fem
1 Dutch Passion Mekong High fem
1 Dutch Passion Blueberry fem
1Dutch Passion White Widow fem
1 Dutch Passion Orange Bud fem
1 Dutch Passion Skunk #11 fem
1 KANNABIA KANNABIA Special fem
1 KANNABIA Big Band fem
5 KANNABIA BCN Diesel Automatica fem
1 Short Stuff Mi5 Auto fem

Coming:
2 Short Stuff Onyx Auto fem
1 Female Seeds X-Line C99 Hybrid fem (freebie)

Well, that's my current line-up. We'll see what Attitude's February Promo is! Then, I'll decide what to get next!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^ you got yourself a nice collection going there.


i was talking to matt of riot seeds yesterday and i decided to order some genetics from him. i went with a pack of Double Black Doja, a pack of Double Purple OG Kush and a pack of his Clusterfuck Mix (which is a mix of un-marked seeds). he said ill get a pack of seeds out of their freebie box as well.


----------



## thenotoriousone (Jan 23, 2011)

*Paradise Seeds - White Berry****
Dutch Passion - Blueberry****
Sensi Seeds - Super Silver Haze#9
Serious Seeds - AK 47 (Cherry Pheno)********
G13 - White Widow
WoS - Durban Poison
WoS - Ketama
Bulldog - Bulldog Haze (Smoked it at the Cafe, Never try the seeds)
Nirvana - Ice****
Nirvana - Blue Mystic
Barneys - Tangerine Dream (Read good reviews and bad.. Im sure if i order enough seeds ill get a good stable mother)

I am also going to Amsterdam for 4/20 so i will go to barneys and smoke Tangerine Dream and write a good review. *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I am in week 6 of Flower on my first grow. 1 RESERVA PRIVADA Kandy Kush and 3 Chocolate Rain ( had 4, but one was male).
> 
> In my Seed Collection:
> 6 Chocolate Rain regular
> ...


 I feel you lmao


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ^^ you got yourself a nice collection going there.
> 
> 
> i was talking to matt of riot seeds yesterday and i decided to order some genetics from him. i went with a pack of Double Black Doja, a pack of Double Purple OG Kush and a pack of his Clusterfuck Mix (which is a mix of un-marked seeds). he said ill get a pack of seeds out of their freebie box as well.


to where did you order it from? you mean hes going to give you freebie on hes gear, did i understood that correctly?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sounds good..But right now im just waiting on the tax check then i will add more strains..Im also breeding my own strains so i really dont think i will be buying none anymore...


i am going to breed one as well...but first i need to produce a bunch of seeds from each strains...so i can run them again like 20-30 plants each and find the stellar mom and dad. im not close to getting done ordering, not even halfway getting all the strains i need to breed. attitude just stock most of cali connect again and there doing the free pack of lucky dip, do you have any info what strains it was or just a bunch of mix seeds with jamaican cross, so he called it lucky dip? im a bit confused.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 23, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I plan on doing the same thing. I am still going to buy strains because variety is the spice of life and there are so many more that I want to try. I am on the quest for the best skunk at the moment.


im looking for the best skunk too...want to get the best creamy sweet, spicy chunky taste. im going to give one plant of each strain seeded...sacrificing the bud at least will make me save much more money in the future. heres my run jillybean, third dimension, deadhead og, querkle...have not germinate 10 of my cheesequake i have my hands full flowering now also have in flower blueberry gum, blueberry widow, and still vegging kandy kush and pineapple express that i might seed a few branches call me a pollen chucker, lol. got a few more packs of querkle on the way and the blackwater that will be breed together, have read in skunk magazine the black gremlin which is crossed with bcbd the black and tga's very own querkle. im going to create my very own black ________ but instead with both the blackwater and querkle with the added boost of kush in there, and will stablize it and use it to breed other strains


----------



## MsBotwin (Jan 23, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> to where did you order it from? you mean hes going to give you freebie on hes gear, did i understood that correctly?


The Chocolate Rains are from SANNIE'S Shop the El Monstres are, too. They were free with my Chocolate Rains, both are BREEDER'S Choice seeds. All others are from The Attitude, mostly pix and mix and freebies, the Wonder Woman seeds were my first purchase and I bought a pack of 5, but killed 2 my first attempt. By that time I had more seeds. I am trying to decide what to grow next. I think some Autos for a quick 2 month crop, then the C99 Hybrid, Mekong High and Black Widow, I think. It keeps changing!


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 23, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> The Chocolate Rains are from SANNIE'S Shop the El Monstres are, too. They were free with my Chocolate Rains, both are BREEDER'S Choice seeds. All others are from The Attitude, mostly pix and mix and freebies, the Wonder Woman seeds were my first purchase and I bought a pack of 5, but killed 2 my first attempt. By that time I had more seeds. I am trying to decide what to grow next. I think some Autos for a quick 2 month crop, then the C99 Hybrid, Mekong High and Black Widow, I think. It keeps changing!


yeah its hard to decide since attitude keeps bringing in new strains, and i keep changing my order's at least i have a go to breeder which is tga and cali connect if i cant decide yet what strains i need to get.


----------



## MsBotwin (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, hanging out on here does't help much either! My wish list from seeing everyone's awesome grows is getting VERY long! Lol! And it is mighty hard passing up all those freebies! My last order I bought just to get the C99 Hybrid, which is not available as a pick and mix!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> to where did you order it from? you mean hes going to give you freebie on hes gear, did i understood that correctly?


i emailed him with a some questions about his strains and asked if i could buy from him...he wanted to make sure i was legal so i showed him proof that i was a medical patient, showed him the link to my grow log, and he decided to let me order. we were bullshitting about his gear for a while, hell of a nice guy. yeah, he said i'll get a pack from their...freebie box is what he called it...for free obviously.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> i am going to breed one as well...but first i need to produce a bunch of seeds from each strains...so i can run them again like 20-30 plants each and find the stellar mom and dad. im not close to getting done ordering, not even halfway getting all the strains i need to breed. attitude just stock most of cali connect again and there doing the free pack of lucky dip, do you have any info what strains it was or just a bunch of mix seeds with jamaican cross, so he called it lucky dip? im a bit confused.


 I answered this in another thread its jamaican x chem d,jamaican xtahoe and i dont know the other but its jamaican me crazy


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

holy shit man...dr greenthumb's new G13 fem seeds are $100 a piece...its $200 for a 2 pack...


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> holy shit man...dr greenthumb's new G13 fem seeds are $100 a piece...its $200 for a 2 pack...


im choking and laughing right now...wheres the die hard fans? insights anyone?


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Too rich for my blood.


Like i always said..That guy is robbing people kindly and the die hard fans are what made it that way..


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

I ordered some Bubblicious from Nirvana last weekend and it was shipped Wednesday and got it today. I got a pack of regs for some breeding. Fastest delivery yet from over the pond.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 24, 2011)

*Currently Growing:*

White Widow (Seedsman) *
WhiteBerry *
Jack The Ripper *
3rd Dimension
Northern Soul *
GDP *
TrueOG
Sleestack
OG#18 *
LA Woman
LA Confidential *
Kushberry
Nebulus *
Webulus *
BubbleFruit (Bubblegum X Nebulus) *
Dynamite
Pineapple Express *
Power Plant
Alpha Diesel (selfed)
Super Skunk
HiJack *
Oddysey
Kings Kush *
BC RKS *
Critical Jack
Sour Cream
Deep Grapefruit
Black Widow

*On Deck:*

Tahoe OG
White Widow (Greenhouse)
Jack Herer
BubbleGum
Sour Kush
California Hash
Pineapple Chunk
Kandy Kush
Cheese
A.M.S.
Super Lemon Haze
El Nino
Great White Shark
Big Bang
Blueberry Gum
Wappa
Lemon Skunk
Chronic
Blue Cheese
Bubba Kush
Warlock
RockLock
Sensi Star
Government Mule
Royal Haze
A-Train
Power Skunk


(Strains marked with '*' are top notch taste, smell, smoke, and yield (except perhaps GDP, but it's so well worth it!)


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> *Currently Growing:*
> 
> White Widow (Seedsman) *
> WhiteBerry *
> ...


 I wanna see this grow. How much space is it taking up?


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 24, 2011)

You wanna get those bubba popping lol .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> *Currently Growing:*
> 
> White Widow (Seedsman) *
> WhiteBerry *
> ...


Im confused....do you know what on deck means??
Currently avail to have..So none of those have a star?


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

No room in the veg or flower tent. I am gonna finish up what I have going then clean up and then I will do Bubbleicious, Chocolope and BC Roadkill. And hopefully I will be done by summer and have plenty of weed to smoke til next winter. heh

Currently I have Pineapple Express, LA Woman, Skunk #1 ready to harvest this weekend, Power Kush, Roadrunner, White Russian, 2 El Monstre, 2 indica mix Sannies, 2 Aurora Indica, and a Pyramid Anestesia that just sprouted over night. No more sprouts til I have room or I get bored and talk myself into a smaller pot. lol


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im confused....do you know what on deck means??
> Currently avail to have..So none of those have a star?


Do you know what it means wyte? In the USA it means up next, baseball term.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 24, 2011)

@rolla - Bubba is soon to get popped 
@hempstead - I use solo cups and keep bonsai moms on shelving units. I only have between 10-12 strains flowering at once (one of each). You'll love the BC Roadkill, top notch genetics 
@WBW - Yes, on deck means ready to go whenever I have the room


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> @WBW - Yes, on deck means ready to go whenever I have the room


 Nah sorry On deck means ready to blow hint (stacks on deck means stacks in hand not when you have room)...lmfao get your slang terms up...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

ready to blow hint stacks? what does that mean.

ive only known on deck as meaning next in line basically.


----------



## bajafox (Jan 24, 2011)

I just started growing about 9 months ago and have also started a little collection. I don't plan to grow for long but I would definitely like to build up a nice little collection of strains to grow a later date


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ready to blow hint stacks? what does that mean.
> 
> ive only known on deck as meaning next in line basically.


 Listen to t.i. song whatever you like...He say stacks on deck which means he has stacks to spend,In my language it means stacks to blow= spend at any given time thats what on deck means ready on deck not next in line you or others may think..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

he has stacks on deck, stacks ready to spend....on deck, next in line, ready to go...i dont see how thats different...its just being applied to different contexts. on deck is a baseball term, they've been saying it much longer than t.i

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:On-deck&sa=X&ei=78g9TYKXMMvOswaQp8HzBg&sqi=2&ved=0CBMQkAE


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2011)

Wyteberry isn't from here so he misunderstood a little. Lost in translation.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> he has stacks on deck, stacks ready to spend....on deck, next in line, ready to go...i dont see how thats different...its just being applied to different contexts. on deck is a baseball term, they've been saying it much longer than t.i
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:On-deck&sa=X&ei=78g9TYKXMMvOswaQp8HzBg&sqi=2&ved=0CBMQkAE





hempstead said:


> Wyteberry isn't from here so he misunderstood a little. Lost in translation.


 Yeah you are right we are from two different worlds..lol.Im from the ghetto and we use it different we use it as we have already not up next


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol yeah dude, i'm up here in hillbilly country.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah dude, i'm up here in hillbilly country.


There is the difference right there.Its all good tho..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

weed once again bringing worlds together.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the beans, they are "On Deck" to grow next. Geez


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I have the beans, they are "On Deck" to grow next. Geez


Its cool bro...miscommunication..


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 25, 2011)

Buncha' stoners


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

and proud of it.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 25, 2011)

ok fuck it!!!...have not gotten my most recent orders from hemp depot which is one pack of querkle and 1 pack of black water from attitude and one seed of la woman + the freebies. if this came in this will be my seed collection:
10 x querkle
10 x cheesequake
10 x blackwater
1 x la woman
1 x grapefruit
1 x c99 hybrid
1 x bubblegummer
10 x of the lucky dip jamaican cross (cali connect) from the tude

will be ordering soon thinking of riot seeds blood rose, fuckberry, blackberry...but most likely i will be getting the blood rose, not sure though since its a little expensive. and have not heard so much about riot.

and most likely 1000 x jillybean...already sacrificed one plant to get seeded alone. will be doing it with my third dimension also and hopefully on my deadhead.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 25, 2011)

Attitude " Middle" of the month newsletter. lol It is the 25th Tude.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 25, 2011)

lol dam man, they are slow on everything lately. guess i'll have to keep checkin back for Plush Berry....by the time they get around to e-mailing that its in stock it will be sold out..


thats a nice looking order flavio.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Attitude " Middle" of the month newsletter. lol It is the 25th Tude.


yeah im waiting for the next promo to order some beans


----------



## tingpoon (Jan 25, 2011)

well at least female seeds are the ufo freebies.




their AK is better than the serious one as of recently. do u think feb's special will be valentine day themed haha


----------



## hempstead (Jan 25, 2011)

If so then I will talk the wife into getting my gift at Attitude. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> If so then I will talk the wife into getting my gift at Attitude. lol


 you are not the only one...I know i will order a couple packs when i get this refund check..Alot of seeds ive been wanting to try so i guess now would be the time..


----------



## hempstead (Jan 27, 2011)

I got an email today from Hemp Depot. My BC Roadkill are on the way.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 27, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I got an email today from Hemp Depot. My BC Roadkill are on the way.









mmmm.... B.C. Roadkill is a lovely strain. Note that this is quite the odorous strain


----------



## hempstead (Jan 27, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> mmmm.... B.C. Roadkill is a lovely strain. Note that this is quite the odorous strain


That is what I am hoping for. I have a few stinky strains going right now, skunk #1, pineapple express, LA woman and power kush. All are very stinky.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2011)

I am growing an alleged Serious Seeds White Russian pick-n-mix from attitude and it looks to be autflowering under 16 hours of light. DOH! I am hoping it is just reacting funny to FIM because I did it about a week ago and now it is branching alot but on the ends of the branches it looks to be flowering already but I do not see any hairs. I am hoping it just grows funny like that but I am scared. lol
I hope it is white russian because I was planning on vegging it for like 6 weeks and running it in a 7 gallon pot of super soil for flower.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 28, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I got an email today from Hemp Depot. My BC Roadkill are on the way.


when did you send your cash from them? i got my order from them once, i mailed my 2nd order on the 17th have not any confirmation yet.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> when did you send your cash from them? i got my order from them once, i mailed my 2nd order on the 17th have not any confirmation yet.


Last tuesday the 18th I dropped it in my box with 2 1st class stamps. But I think the femailman missed it and may have got it the next day because I had a package and she brought everything to my door. So either the 18th or 19th.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 28, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am growing an alleged Serious Seeds White Russian pick-n-mix from attitude and it looks to be autflowering under 16 hours of light. DOH! I am hoping it is just reacting funny to FIM because I did it about a week ago and now it is branching alot but on the ends of the branches it looks to be flowering already but I do not see any hairs. I am hoping it just grows funny like that but I am scared. lol
> I hope it is white russian because I was planning on vegging it for like 6 weeks and running it in a 7 gallon pot of super soil for flower.


This is not the first instance that I have heard of White Russian auto-flowering as a mother, one of the primary reasons I never grew her. Perhaps some Ruderalis genes got mixed up in there along the way, who knows. Although I have grown Serious' BubbleGum and she is a lovely lady indeed


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh well, shit happens. Just gives me more room in the flower tent while I keep her in the veg tent. heh Maybe I will be replanting my Sannies tonight and sending them in when they recover. I will have to keep em small though because there are 4 of them. heh Maybe I will just wait but I feel like I am waisting light energy and space but maybe it will be a good thing because my powerkush is spreading out big time, FIMed her a week before flower. And the powerkush already has a nice skunky smell, she is gonna stink.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 28, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> This is not the first instance that I have heard of White Russian auto-flowering as a mother, one of the primary reasons I never grew her. Perhaps some Ruderalis genes got mixed up in there along the way, who knows. Although I have grown Serious' BubbleGum and she is a lovely lady indeed


I found this email from Simon to someone who had a similar problem. It is not flowering it is just the way it grows I guess. I do not see hairs but he said stress can cause autoflowering to come thru so hopefully my FIM didn't stress it to autoflower. I guess I will wait and see. heh



Hi ,
You are probably reffering to preflowers at the base of every knot where the fanleave grows from the stem.

The AK-47 and also the Chronic for instance, have very noticable preflowers and more than 1 grower have mistaken these for actual budgrowth. May be you have noticed that the plants did go on growing while producing flowers at every node, but there is probably no 
actual budformation.

There are usually 2 preflowers at the base of every leave, or 4 at every knot as those leaves are usually opposite of each other at the main stem. Because these preflowers are so big and abundant it seems for many people like the plant is in flower while under 18 hours of light. 

Please look closely; it is probably not a cluster of flowers, but a couple of single flowers with very noticeable big white hairs sticking out. Trie to clone it should be no problem.

Also, we have never seen flowering of healthy AK-47, Chronic or White Russian plants under 24 hour of light. Flowering under 24 hour should mean stress. So place them under 24 hour of light if you think 18 is a problem. They should be fine then, if not look what is stressing them, they should not flower.

Sincerely,
Simon

And this from a Serious guy.

Hi, 

You may think that what you have is auto flower but it is not.
Many of our strains will show pre flower after the 5th node.
We at Serious seeds keep our plants at 24/7 light.
All the peoples complaining about this were veging at 18/6 hours light.
As soon as they have put there plants at 24/7 they got back to veg.

Sorry for this issue.
Tell us how it goes and if you want replacement

Respect
Claude


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 28, 2011)

Different strains may be triggered to flower at different dark amounts. It is possible the 8 hours of darkness is enough to trigger the flowering but I would say that they are probably preflowers like simon said, lol simon says, it must be.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 29, 2011)

Naah it is flowering unfortunately. Hairs popping up all over now. I said fuck it and fed her some iguana bloom and threw her under the 600 at 12/12. Just frees up more space and gives me more variety. I know that the next time I grow Serious seeds I need to veg under 24/7. I guess most of their strains will do this. To be honest I would much rather grow out some Serious than an auto. But Joint Dr. breeds some nice strains, very impressive.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2011)

hey hempsted.. i'm also growing out some serious white russian's atm.. mine is a femed bean, but i'm only growing one of them.. i kept mine under 18 hours of light, and she never flowered on me till i flipped to the 12/ 12.. kinda glad that i read about this though, as now i'll keep an eye on any serious gear that i grow .. thanks for the heads up..


----------



## Mr. Solo Dolo (Jan 29, 2011)

white russian is one of my strains of choice I wouldn't like it to autoflower but seems only a couple people had this problem. Maybe just keep it 24/0 if i decide to do it to stay on the safe side.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2011)

my latest attitude order..
Dear racerboy,

Thank you for your order no: 221 placed on Jan 21 2011, 138 PM

The transaction was successful and we will ship your goods at the first possible opportunity (if applicable).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Name: racer boy
Subtotal: £278.95
Coupon Discount: £27.89
Postage & Packaging: £24.49
Tax: £0.00
Grand Total: £275.55
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Invoice Address:




Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
HEMP MESSENGER BAG

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Cali Connection Seeds Sour OG
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALP266/du
Price: £69.99

Product: DNA Genetics Sleestack x Skunk
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALP266/du
Price: £54.99

Product: Alphakronik Genes Seeds White Diomonds
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALP266/du
Price: £39.99

Product: Mosca Seeds Cinderella 99 BX-1
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALP266/du
Price: £43.99

Product: Cali Connection Blackwater Seeds
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALE266/no du
Price: £69.99

Product: UFO #1 Female Seeds X-Line C99 Hybrid
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #2 Female Seeds Bubblegummer
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #3 Female Seeds Grapefruit ®
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #4 Female Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO #5 Kannabia Seeds La Blanca Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds FREE PACK of 10 Seeds Lucky Dip!
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALI CONNECTION FREE 10 SEEDS PACK
Price: £0.00

Product: DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNA-017
Price: £0.00

Product: MOSCA SEEDS FREE PACK OF 5 SEEDS
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 5 FREE MOSCA SEEDS
Price: £0.00


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2011)

and a really small order from sannies..
Green Manalishi 
Price in points: 400
1 &#8364;40.00 &#8364;40.00 
Killing Fields F2 
Price in points: 350


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 29, 2011)

hey hempstead how much have you spend just this year alone? just curious. i think i need to slow down on my ordering already spend 310 just for this month. will be getting a small order of feminized seed ice cream, white berry, blue cheese, strawberry cough and cheese


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> my latest attitude order..


i'd be interested in seeing your sour og grow, i have a cali con's sour og at about 30 days of 12/12 right now and i'm not too impressed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i'd be interested in seeing your sour og grow, i have a cali con's sour og at about 30 days of 12/12 right now and i'm not too impressed.


no? not to hurt your feelings, but i never did understand the point of doing 12 / 12 from seed.. but anyhooo's, what about the strain aren;t you impressed with, yeild, potency, vigor, smell, etc..? thanks man, as i've really been interested in growing this strain since i grew rp's sour kush a few grews ago..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

lol you dont have to worry about hurting my feelings, my skin is a little tougher than most. oh, oops, sorry..not 30 days of 12/12 from seed, i've never done 12/12 from seed, i dont see the point either. i think i veg'd her for 5 weeks...i dont know, i never keep track of veg time, i just let them veg til they get the size i want before flowering.
the yield seems to be right on with the rest of my plants, but the smell and resin coverage are my concerns. when i squeeze the buds my fingers arent sticky at all and there is literally no smell what so ever. it looks like it will be some ok weed, but not really medical quality. but she has at least 40 days to go so all that could change. you ever grown or smoked it before?

edit. forgot to mention, i'm pretty jealous of your order lol.

fuck, edit again. lets also keep in mind i'm a single seed buyer. thats why i'd be interested to see your grow with more than just one....i may have gotten a bunk pheno or something.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2011)

nah.. i actually had the beans, but had traded them for something else, than wanted it back again, so ordered it again, lol.. i have yet to grow any of the cali gear yet,, i keep saying next grow, and than i get something that i want to grow first,... like i was just going to crack it this week, but i got some raskals white fire, and some ak 47 x strawberry sour d, and some sensi jack herers, so that is going to be my next grow instead of any of the cali gear... yet again, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2011)

lol. yeah i did the same thing with querkle, kept putting it off cuz i kept ordering strains that i wanted to grow instead....finally got around to growing the querkle and she is probably the best looking and smelling plant i've grown yet, wish i would have grown her first.

sour og is my first cali con strain too, the description sold me on that one. i have a chem valley kush plant in veg right now and the plant structure is great, nice big healthy leaves and very thick stems.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 30, 2011)

littleflavio said:


> hey hempstead how much have you spend just this year alone? just curious. i think i need to slow down on my ordering already spend 310 just for this month. will be getting a small order of feminized seed ice cream, white berry, blue cheese, strawberry cough and cheese


I have spent a bit in the past year. lol If you throw grow equipment in the equation then I am in the 1000s. lol I am always buying equipment and seeds trying to make things even better.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> no? not to hurt your feelings, but i never did understand the point of doing 12 / 12 from seed.. but anyhooo's, what about the strain aren;t you impressed with, yeild, potency, vigor, smell, etc..? thanks man, as i've really been interested in growing this strain since i grew rp's sour kush a few grews ago..





cmt1984 said:


> lol you dont have to worry about hurting my feelings, my skin is a little tougher than most. oh, oops, sorry..not 30 days of 12/12 from seed, i've never done 12/12 from seed, i dont see the point either. i think i veg'd her for 5 weeks...i dont know, i never keep track of veg time, i just let them veg til they get the size i want before flowering.
> the yield seems to be right on with the rest of my plants, but the smell and resin coverage are my concerns. when i squeeze the buds my fingers arent sticky at all and there is literally no smell what so ever. it looks like it will be some ok weed, but not really medical quality. but she has at least 40 days to go so all that could change. you ever grown or smoked it before?
> 
> edit. forgot to mention, i'm pretty jealous of your order lol.
> ...


 I did 12/12 from seed many times. The purpose is to be able to consistantly produce a crop with only 1 area. Sativa strains do well in 12/12 and indicas can vary. I got about 3 oz off a super lemon haze 12/12 from seed.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Just got a couple more today from EDIT. Pyramid New York City and Pyramid Northern Lights. I like the little single packages they come in, they give you all the information on the back about the plant, like flowering time, height, yield, ect. It is in Spanish but easy to figure out. heh


----------



## hempstead (Jan 31, 2011)

I broke my Cali COnnection mug yesterday. Sucks because I liked it. Now I guess I will have to put in another order this month to get a new mug. lol


----------



## hempstead (Feb 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao good excuse.


I like the new pic.

Hmmm lame promo this month. They better throw in a trip or a contest to make some sales. lol
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I broke my Cali COnnection mug yesterday. Sucks because I liked it. Now I guess I will have to put in another order this month to get a new mug. lol


and whats up with the cali connection mug? you get that from the attitude?? i never go with the mug or the shirt option.. i got one mug once, and the damn shirts are always too damn small for me as i'm 6 4 and weigh about 220 or so.. i've been going with the hemp back pack option.. i really like the bag, and it fits me, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I did 12/12 from seed many times. The purpose is to be able to consistantly produce a crop with only 1 area. Sativa strains do well in 12/12 and indicas can vary. I got about 3 oz off a super lemon haze 12/12 from seed.


 damn hemp.. three zips from 12 / 12 ehh? thats a damn nice job.. what sized pots do you use, or are you a hydro guy??


----------



## hempstead (Feb 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn hemp.. three zips from 12 / 12 ehh? thats a damn nice job.. what sized pots do you use, or are you a hydro guy??


I never actually weighed her and she was kind of fluffy but she filled 3 good sized mason jars. It is just a 2 gallon pot with fox farm ocean forest mixed 2 to 1 with some big n chunky perlite. She stretched for ever and I had to keep tieing her down. I fit her nice into my 2x4 tent lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2011)

pretty nice plant...i may have to try 12/12 from seed some time.

yeah...i'm not really diggin this month's promo either...i'm gonna try to hold out til plush berry comes out.


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my order for Friday at Attitude, including freebies!
ATTITUDE ORDER:
5X Paradise Magic Bud Feminized - $44.57*
*3X Sweet Seeds Wild Rose Feminized - $30.24
*1X Female Seeds X-Line Iced Grapefruit - $7.94
FREEBIES:
February Promo:*Delicious Seeds*
1X Sugar Black Rose Feminized
1X*Northern Light Blue Feminized
1X*Il Diavolo Feminized Automatic
UFO Freebies:
1X Female Seeds Purple Maroc
1X*Female Seeds X-Line Fast*Nevilles
Paradise Seeds Promo:
3X *Pandora Autoflowering Feminized

I just got my last small order on Saturday: 2 Short Stuff Onyx and Female Seeds C99 Hybrid, as a freebie. Got a Cali Connection Mug. This time, I'll go with the T-Shirt.
Gotta love the 'Tude! I order 9 seedsvand get 8 more for free! Although, I may order Wappa insted of Magic Bud for the Paradise seeds Promo. Either way, I have five strains to cross off my never ending, ever expanding, seeds wish list! Next order will probably be from SANNIE'S. I really want to try Kiliing Fields! Such a pity I'm not rich! Them I could buy a house just for growing and get to try all these great strains at once!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 1, 2011)

Kinda lame promo this month but I do want another mug. With my luck they will send some other lame mug by then.


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 1, 2011)

" I am still going to buy strains because variety is the spice of life and there are so many more that I want to try. I am on the quest for the best skunk at the moment."

DITTO, just substitute 'Skunk' with 'Sativa'!


----------



## Illumination (Feb 1, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of *kc brains orig. Northern lights*.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.



outstanding choice

namaste'


----------



## hempstead (Feb 2, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


I heard bad things about KC brains NL. Nirvana NL is kick ass though. I grew 3 and they all looked the same and out of the strains i HAVE GROWN the only thing to touch it in potency is AK47 and Easyrider.


Hmmm what to order this weekend? I may try one of the new breeders on Attitude. Maybe Riot Seeds, Gage, or Cali Connection. Or maybe I will take advantage of the DNA promo. Anyone else plan on ordering this weekend?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 2, 2011)

hmmm.. i never like to say never, lol.. i probably should wait till i get my last two orders, but i never know, something may catch my eye.. i wish those new alphakronik genes x's would land at the attitude already..
i got in on that rp freebie, twice now.. can't go wrong with 13 free beans..


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 2, 2011)

I just picked up a little extra work. So, I can put $100.00 a month towards family expenses and keep the other hundred for myself! That, plus all the money I'll be saving by no longer needing to buy weed = my wish list of seeds getting shorter all the time!
However, I did spend some on Panda Film for my grow room. Also, I'm watching a 400 Watt HPS for $120 plus shipping, for a total of 150, and it's new.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 2, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I just picked up a little extra work. So, I can put $100.00 a month towards family expenses and keep the other hundred for myself! That, plus all the money I'll be saving by no longer needing to buy weed = my wish list of seeds getting shorter all the time!
> However, I did spend some on Panda Film for my grow room. Also, I'm watching a 400 Watt HPS for $120 plus shipping, for a total of 150, and it's new.


Hmmm. Can find good deals on 400s so shop around. Here is one for 
$100 http://www.insidesun.com/Econo-400-Watt-HPS.item

and another
http://www.shopgrowsmart.com/


----------



## Rjstoner (Feb 2, 2011)

to all of you buying single seeds hope you catch your dreams.. i personaly have less strains but im a pheno hunter i normally order 10-20 of one type before i get another kind going

here are some of my recent additions


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 2, 2011)

Rjstoner said:


> to all of you buying single seeds hope you catch your dreams.. i personaly have less strains but im a pheno hunter i normally order 10-20 of one type before i get another kind going
> 
> here are some of my recent additions
> View attachment 1419888View attachment 1419889View attachment 1419890View attachment 1419891View attachment 1419892View attachment 1419893


Nice been wanting to grow Belladonna for a while. What's in the TGA packet?


----------



## hempstead (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been buying breeder packs lately for some future breeding but I am still new to this and I like a variety. SO I order alot from the pick-n-mix. I just got my 2nd tent too a couple months ago so before I only had room for a couple plants. Plus laws are worse with more plants and if I would grow out a pack it would only be 1 or 2 at a time. SO by the time I grow out the pack I would be sick of smoking the same thing for months. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rjstoner said:


> to all of you buying single seeds hope you catch your dreams.. i personaly have less strains but im a pheno hunter i normally order 10-20 of one type before i get another kind going
> 
> here are some of my recent additions
> ]


 nice order. whats the tga pack?

single seeds work great for me. i've been getting nothing but amazing plants, plus i like a lot of variety...i get bored smoking the same thing for too long...ive gotten almost all females too...which sucks...i would like a male or 2 to breed with..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 4, 2011)

Baaah! I may not be ordering this month. Everything I want is already sold out. I knew I should've stayed up til 3am. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Baaah! I may not be ordering this month. Everything I want is already sold out. I knew I should've stayed up til 3am. lol


 yeah same here. i wasnt going to order this month...then i noticed the riot clusterfuck mix was on there...so i decided i was gonna order that and a few world of seeds strains...but then when i got home from work today the clusterfuck mix was sold out already, ill just jump on it next time its in, fuck it if theres no promo. this months promo didnt intrigue me too much anyway, i already have 2 of those diavolo seeds or whatever they're called.

last time i stayed up til 5 so i could get my order in...the strains i bought were sold out about 15 minutes after i ordered.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 4, 2011)

I've already got so many single beans, I decided to germinate some instead of placing an order with the 'tude.; Blueberry Gum, Cole Train, Pineapple Chunk, and Sensi Star


----------



## JimBro (Feb 4, 2011)

Wasn't going to order either, but the new AKG strains got me. Anybody tried any of his his gear? Looks legit. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah same here. i wasnt going to order this month...then i noticed the riot clusterfuck mix was on there...so i decided i was gonna order that and a few world of seeds strains...but then when i got home from work today the clusterfuck mix was sold out already, ill just jump on it next time its in, fuck it if theres no promo. this months promo didnt intrigue me too much anyway, i already have 2 of those diavolo seeds or whatever they're called.
> 
> last time i stayed up til 5 so i could get my order in...the strains i bought were sold out about 15 minutes after i ordered.


I had my eye on the clusterfuck too but it sold out before the promo even started. Doh! I was also gonna grab some tora bora sold out, and Soma diesel singles. Both sold out. Doh! Doh!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 4, 2011)

JimBro said:


> Wasn't going to order either, but the new AKG strains got me. Anybody tried any of his his gear? Looks legit. Guess I'll find out.


 What are the AKG strains?


heh Never mind Alphakronic genes. I figured it out, only a little baked.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 4, 2011)

Check this out heh. I think it may be a glitch in the system.\
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/alphakronik-genes-seeds-eisbaer/prod_3035.html
I just ordered aand got it. Lets see if they pick up on it.

Order Summary: *Product* *Product Code* *Quantity* *Price* Alphakronik Genes Seeds Eisbaer
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds ALPA275 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Pick and Mix Sativa Seeds Blackberry Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds Pick and Mix 1 £6.99 Pick and Mix World of Seeds Legend Collection New York Special
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds Pick and Mix 1 £11.49 Female Seeds X-Line C99 Hybrid
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds FEM7132 1 £14.49 UFO #1 Female Seeds Purple Maroc
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#2 Female Seeds X-Line Fast Nevilles
Free SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE Delicious Seeds Il Diavolo Feminized Automatic
FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue Feminized
FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Feminized
FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Order Date/Time: Feb 04 2011, 23:55 PM Payment Method: SagePay Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
COOL MUG IN BOX
Subtotal: £32.97 Discount Coupon
420 - £3.30 Total Tax: £0.00 Shipping: £15.00 *Grand Total:* *£44.67*


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 4, 2011)

You guys know you can get beans direct from riotseeds for cheaper right?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

i just want the clusterfuck mix....and its 60 cents cheaper on attitude.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Check this out heh. I think it may be a glitch in the system.\
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/alphakronik-genes-seeds-eisbaer/prod_3035.html
> I just ordered aand got it. Lets see if they pick up on it.


 very interesting...a 10 pack for free..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder if you can just ring that up and just pay shipping. heh

I checked, you can. $13.68 for a pack of seeds. heh


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 4, 2011)

Rjstoner said:


> to all of you buying single seeds hope you catch your dreams.. i personaly have less strains but im a pheno hunter i normally order 10-20 of one type before i get another kind going
> 
> here are some of my recent additions
> View attachment 1419888View attachment 1419889View attachment 1419890View attachment 1419891View attachment 1419892View attachment 1419893


Well, I buy lots of single seeds and some packs. Most fem, some regular, some Autos. I just started growing and want to explore EVERY SINGLE strain that makes me think " Mmm, gotta try that one!" when I find a few I really like, I'll start cloning, them maybe breeding. Right now, I'm having a blast just KNOWING I can grow what ever strikes my fancy!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 5, 2011)

I just got my BC Roadkill from Hemp Depot. I put 9 in storage and 1 is soaking as we speak. All seeds look very fresh and healthy with some nice stripes and markings on them. They seem to be more of a tanish color then the usual greenish gray, odd colored seeds but perty.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> You guys know you can get beans direct from riotseeds for cheaper right?


yah, it maybe cheaper on the tudes' site, but when i ordered direct from riot seeds, i got TWO packs of free beans.. you won't get that deal from the attitude..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 5, 2011)

Will Riot ship to me even though I am not in a medical state?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Will Riot ship to me even though I am not in a medical state?


sure will.. i'm not really in a medical state... well, kinda am.. they have passed mmj, but haven't done much with it, and you surely can't grow your own here as of yet.. i got a free pack of stoney white cough and sandy orange dream when i ordered the clockwork orange bx and the pre 98 bubba from him... i was definitely a happy camper..


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 5, 2011)

Order Inventory:
Product: Paradise Magic Bud Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PARS88/PARA-1018
Price: $45.33

Product: Sweet Seeds Wild Rose Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: SWE8104/du
Price: $30.76

Product: UFO #1 Female Seeds Purple Maroc
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Female Seeds X-Line Fast Nevilles
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Delicious Seeds Il Diavolo Feminized Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: Paradise Seeds Pandora Autoflowering Feminized Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 3 FREE PANDORA SEEDS
Price: $0.00


My latest order from Attitude.
I am growing the 3 Wild Roses out next. Plus, I'll also be doing 4 Autos.
2 BCN Diesels 
2 Onyx.

My current ladies are less than 2 weeks from harvest! I am so psyched! They smell so awesome 
And the buds are getting so full! I thought I was gonna have a shitty yield, but now everything is 
Getting so full and dense! Cool, my buds aren't all airy after all!


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 5, 2011)

Check out Sweet Seeds' description for Wild Rose:

Sweet Seeds*Wild Rose is a hybrid between Rosetta Stone and HOG, cannabis varieties little known in Europe but with a great reputation in Canada and North America. She is a strain of a new generation sativa/indica strains with a reduced flowering period and good yields of big resinous buds with a candy smell and taste and a strong sativa high.
Feminized cannabis seeds of Wild Rose cannabis are developed for both indoor and outdoor cultivation and produce strong seedlings, totally adapted to all growing methods. They are 65% sativa dominated and take longer time to germinate, but once sprouted, they go into a fast and robust growing. Young plants of this marijuana may not attract your attention, but after the 4th week of bloom, they will surprise you with explosive fattening of the buds which can triple their size in the last 3 weeks. Cannabis seed*growers prefer to leave them for whole 9 weeks to fully mature. Results are great. Indoor yields can be as big as 500 gr. per m2. Outside samples produce the same amount of marijuana but per m2 with the harvest ready in the middle of October.

Wild Rose is an easy plant to cultivate both novices as well as the initiated in cannabis growing will surely be satisfied. Any sativa hybrids are known for their grateful response to more nurturing. The appearance and structure of a Wild Rose plant is typical sativa prevalent, with long stems and long branches and achieves more than 3 meters cultivated outside, this marijuana variety is suitable for cultivation in wet climates due to its resistance to fungal attacks.
Short internode gaps explode into dense, rounded bud-clusters which merge into huge, heavy colas by harvest time with a sweet candy smell and taste with a stunning combination of stone and high. This strain is recommended for everyone who loves a strong sativa relax after (or during) a hard working day.
THC content of Wild Rose marijuana is higher than CBD, 20%/0.3%, what makes the cured product produce a cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic which can stimulate brain activity and may produce hallucinations, so should be used with caution.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 7, 2011)

Everyonedoesit.com sale. 4 free Ministry of Cannabis seeds, 2 bigbud xxl and 2 white widow, with the purchase of 20 pounds(wtf is the pound key?lol) worth of any cannabis seeds.
http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/ministry-of-cannabis-seeds.cfm


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

Plushberry came in at Attitude so i had to order before it sold out...too bad they didnt release it during a promo...but oh well..

Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
Crush Proof Tins
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: TGAU125
Price: $96.32

Product: Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds SPACE JILL / Space Queen
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.62

Product: UFO#2 Female Seeds X-Line Fast Nevilles
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #1Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3Kannabia Seeds La Blanca Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice. Attitude is slow on delivering this month. Most times I would have mine today or tomorrow but it was just passed to royal mail yesterday. Still hasn't even passed to USPS customs. Slow. Maybe they were having trouble with my order bec ause of the freebie glitch. Lets see if I get my free Alphakronic seeds. heh


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Very nice. Attitude is slow on delivering this month. Most times I would have mine today or tomorrow but it was just passed to royal mail yesterday. Still hasn't even passed to USPS customs. Slow. Maybe they were having trouble with my order bec ause of the freebie glitch. Lets see if I get my free Alphakronic seeds. heh


 free alphakronik seeds??????? i made an order not too long ago, and got it like two days ago, and just made another order like two days ago.. no , i don't have a problem buying beans, lol.. i wanted to get that alphakronik bubba love before it sold it..
fyi, on my last order, i ordered a pack each of cali coneections sour og and the blackwater, and i got TWO free packs of ten beans each of the cali connect jamaican me crazy.. that has to be almost $300 in free beans with just the cali stuff i got, and i love when people say that your not actually getting anyting for free from the tude.. i call bs..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> free alphakronik seeds??????? i made an order not too long ago, and got it like two days ago, and just made another order like two days ago.. no , i don't have a problem buying beans, lol.. i wanted to get that alphakronik bubba love before it sold it..
> fyi, on my last order, i ordered a pack each of cali coneections sour og and the blackwater, and i got TWO free packs of ten beans each of the cali connect jamaican me crazy.. that has to be almost $300 in free beans with just the cali stuff i got, and i love when people say that your not actually getting anyting for free from the tude.. i call bs..


yeah I wasn't sure if they were doing a secret special or what but 1 strain was marked as 0.00 so I added it to my cart and checked out and here is what it said.

*Order Summary: Product Product Code Quantity Price Alphakronik Genes Seeds Eisbaer
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds ALPA275 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Pick and Mix Sativa Seeds Blackberry Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds Pick and Mix 1 £6.99
Pick and Mix World of Seeds Legend Collection New York Special
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds Pick and Mix 1 £11.49 
Female Seeds X-Line C99 Hybrid
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds FEM7132 1 £14.49 
UFO #1 Female Seeds Purple Maroc
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
UFO#2 Female Seeds X-Line Fast Nevilles
Free SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
FREE Delicious Seeds Il Diavolo Feminized Automatic
FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
FREE Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue Feminized
FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Feminized
FREE DELICIOUS SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
Order Date/Time: Feb 04 2011, 23:55 PM Payment Method: SagePay Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
COOL MUG IN BOX
Subtotal: £32.97 Discount Coupon
420 - £3.30 Total Tax: £0.00 Shipping: £15.00 Grand Total: £44.67

I posted it when I found it and ithad a price a few hours later.
*


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

they already sent me a tracking number, just about 10 minutes after my order...i usually get the tracking number the next day or two...hopefully this means they wont be so slow to get here this time..

im sure your slow order is due to the free seeds...im interested to see if they ship them to you or not.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

damn, i musta been slacking on that one, lol.. thanks for the headsup.. i'm pretty excited about te alpha gear..his a member here and at another site that i'm a member of, and i've only heard rave reviews on his gear...
really want to try those bubba loves, but i still have to wait for them to show up before i can crack them i guess..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

just a note. attitudes "email me when this strain is back in stock" works. it didnt work for me a while back when i tried it but it worked this last time with Plush Berry.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

yah, i always wondered about this, but than a couple of weeks ago i got an email telling me that dna's sleestack is back in stock, of course about two months after i got it from another site, lol.. but atleast now i know it works.. 
and its funny that you say this as i just signed up for another alert for i can't remember what at this time the other day..


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey all i would like to place an order but am worried bout sending them to my house am i just freakin


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey all i would like to place an order but am worried bout sending them to my house am i just freakin


 do it.. it will make you feel good deep inside..


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 10, 2011)

feel good inside huh like when i get a cup of coffee from the jailer lmao


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

If you have a large illegal grow house I would advise against it. But if you have nothing to be paranoid about why be paranoid. I always use my CC and ship to my house.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks hempstead i guess i just need to do it. i want to try some blackberry and chocolope when i get the cash (income tax) i will order thanks for your reply


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

If they find it in your package then you get a letter telling you it was confiscated and to come get em if you still want em and then nothing comes of it. But if a package rips open and you mail carrier doesn't like you, watch out. Be nice to your USPS driver and tip them every year during the holidays and you will never have a problem. heh


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh if you are legal what are you worrying about? Do you think the DEA is gonna bust yah for seeds? Maybe if you imported a million. Even then I think they have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 10, 2011)

well hempstead i dont trust any of them there all crooks and liars there are to many grey areas in mich laws. to many people are going to jail for what is supposed to be legal they interpret the way they want. i have a friend in barry county his old lady got busted with helicopters and the whole deal. she had the paperwork but no dr signature any way they took her green plants and asked if she would be ok without her meds and said they left her some on the tray. she has a legal card now by the way. they they arrested her the other day they tried to get her to plead guilty to manuf operating a drug house and sales. she said no i want a jury trial well that pissed em off. but the funny thing is she had 2 plants in newspaper rolled up but they are not in the evidence report so where did they go. need em for their donuts i guess. when it comes to this ya just cant trust anybody with ur goods


----------



## JimBro (Feb 10, 2011)

Were these feds? There is no legal status anywhere according to federal law. Fed trumps state. But, they aren't going to waste the man hours and money it would take to investigate a simple seed order.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 10, 2011)

sherrifs dept


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about ordering seeds...legal patient or not. ive ordered close to 20 times and ive never guaranteed or stealth shipped it and they have always gotten here just fine.


----------



## JimBro (Feb 10, 2011)

There's even a thread (maybe more) on here where the guy got the seeds with 'Marijuana Seeds' written in pen on the package by customs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

well i figured fuck it, and made an order with single seed center too since they have their new freebies up now. once my last 2 orders get here, ill have all the TGA strains finally...plus ill only have a few more strains to buy for my collection...kinda sad...

1x TGA Subcool - Jack's Cleaner 2 - Regular for £8.11 each
1x Mr Nice - Shark Shock - Regular for £3.73 each
1x Reserva Privada - Sour Kush - Regular for £6.13 each
1x Big Buddha - Blue Cheese - Feminized for £6.22 each
1x Big Buddha - Cheese - Feminized for £6.22 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each
1x Barney's Farm - Dr Grinspoon - Feminized for £7.75 each


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

plush berry is out of stock already..


----------



## Devilspawn (Feb 10, 2011)

had it in my shopping cart and they sopld it out from under me


----------



## velaf42 (Feb 10, 2011)

what the best way to keep them seeds fresh ???


----------



## velaf42 (Feb 10, 2011)

why does everyone but at attitude what is so special ?????


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 10, 2011)

velaf42 said:


> why does everyone but at attitude what is so special ?????


They come through and have some good deals.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

velaf42 said:


> why does everyone but at attitude what is so special ?????


 for me, its because of their pick and mix selection. if more seed banks sold single seeds and shipped to the USA then i would probably buy from other seed banks too.


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 10, 2011)

velaf42 said:


> why does everyone but at attitude what is so special ?????


Not one missed order in years, great customer service (Thanks Rachel!), great prices, and a damn broad selection.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

like the above poster said thats why..
I just orderd some akg snozzberry and cali connection corleone kush


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

Ditto.

Singleseedcentre just emailed me. Their freebies this month are from Eva seeds Veneno and TNT Kush.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah that TNT Kush is what got me to order, that description sucked me right in lol....it sounds like some interestingly tasty weed..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

Tnt kush sounds like a good strain to get..But i think im done ordering until i can start what im stocked on now lmao


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

lol yeah thats what i said a little while ago...that didnt last long. was just gona order the plushberry and thats it for a while...that didnt happen either.

but i have 5 more strains i want...then thats it...until something new comes out anyway...or attitude has a promo that i cant pass up...fuck i have problems lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah thats what i said a little while ago...that didnt last long. was just gona order the plushberry and thats it for a while...that didnt happen either.
> 
> but i have 5 more strains i want...then thats it...until something new comes out anyway...or attitude has a promo that i cant pass up...fuck i have problems lol.


Trust me you are not the only one.I still want a bunch of strains lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

there are just so many fucking strains...its crazy. i would buy one of each available if i had the cash, ive never smoked a stain of weed i didnt like...so why not try as many as i can? at least thats how i justify it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> there are just so many fucking strains...its crazy. i would buy one of each available if i had the cash, ive never smoked a stain of weed i didnt like...so why not try as many as i can? at least thats how i justify it.


 Im glad i can come on a board and post how i feel about a subject like this.Feels like im at a aaa meeting


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im glad i can come on a board and post how i feel about a subject like this.Feels like im at a aaa meeting


 lol me too...for a while i was a little embarrassed to post my seed collection...didnt think anyone else would buy like i do.

and if this is an aa meeting then its a pretty shitty one...nobody is getting anyone to quit lol.


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ...nobody is getting anyone to quit lol.


 admiting you have an addiction is the first step, someday you'll realize it's taken over your life then you can move to the next 11 steps, good luck.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

i think ill just stay here at the admitting step, its a lot of fun here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i think ill just stay here at the admitting step, its a lot of fun here.


 agreed lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

hello.. my name is racerboy, and i'm a seed whore.. welcome racerboy.. welcome..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome wyteberrywidow.. welcome cmt..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hello.. my name is racerboy, and i'm a seed whore.. welcome racerboy.. welcome..


 Hey yall...My name is wyteberrywidow but my friends call me wyte or berry or widow ..But im a seed junkie...I spend it all all just to get a hit of that seeds And this is what brings me here today..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> welcome wyteberrywidow.. welcome cmt..


lmao welcome


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome berry.. your in the right place brother... we suggest getting a sponsor, and going to 30 meetings in 30 days.. and oh yah, no more seed buying for the love of god..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

reminds me of the scene from Half Baked with Bob Saget..."i used to suck dick for coke..."


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

i just got laid off from my job today, so i wonder if i should slow down on my three and four hundred dollar seed orders a couple times a month?????????? hmmmm..... nahh... i don't think so..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

lol thats what credit cards are for.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol thats what credit cards are for.


 god damn i love when i get someone to cosign my bullshit.. i love you cmt, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

lol me and bullshit go hand in hand, i'm always happy to help with other people's bullshit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm just now wondering if anyone in this thread thinks that they have an addictive personality, or is it just seeds??
myself, i know for shnizzle that i'm an addict through and through.. i've been addicted to more than just one drug in my past.. not proud of some of it, just simply stating the facts, but i was just wondering about the rest of us seed whores..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol me and bullshit go hand in hand, i'm always happy to help with other people's bullshit.


lmao.. you too ehh??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just got laid off from my job today, so i wonder if i should slow down on my three and four hundred dollar seed orders a couple times a month?????????? hmmmm..... nahh... i don't think so..


 Hell nah get on unemployment and use the unemployment checks to purchase thats what i would do...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

i have a very addictive personality with slight OCD...which makes my addictions worse. ive also had my drug addictions (i was a bit of a pill head), alcohol addiction, cigarette addiction (still havent kicked the cigs)...not proud of some of it but i definitely have no regrets. i also have a problem when buying clothes...i have a shitload of clothes. when i like something, i really get into it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell nah get on unemployment and use the unemployment checks to purchase thats what i would do...


 you better believe i'm gonna get on ue.. the last time i got laid off from the same place, i was making like $20/ week more on ue than i was working a 40 hour week.. being that they don't take out insurance and any 401k from ue, i was raking in the cash.. felt like i got a raise for losing my job..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> when i like something, i really get into it.


 Tell me about it shhheeeeeeeeesssshhhhh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you better believe i'm gonna get on ue.. the last time i got laid off from the same place, i was making like $20/ week more on ue than i was working a 40 hour week.. being that they don't take out insurance and any 401k from ue, i was raking in the cash.. felt like i got a raise for losing my job..


 Lmao i hear ya good thing income tax is coming in for some and passed because they dont let you get shit when you are unemployed.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tell me about it shhheeeeeeeeesssshhhhh


 lol.

oh man, i forgot about poker...that is my number one addiction, i can play for days straight with no problem...but at least that addiction makes me money most of the time.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have a very addictive personality with slight OCD...which makes my addictions worse. ive also had my drug addictions (i was a bit of a pill head), alcohol addiction, cigarette addiction (still havent kicked the cigs)...not proud of some of it but i definitely have no regrets. i also have a problem when buying clothes...i have a shitload of clothes. when i like something, i really get into it.


 damn.. that entire post sounds like something i could have written.. other than the ocd part that is.. but i hear you when you say when you get into something, you get into it.. i'm the same way.. when i was at work and would talk to the other heads on the job, they would ask me about a certain strain, and i would go on and on about the lineage of it, the history, everything.. i was always like damn, why am i the only one who gets like this over weed? wtf is wrong with your people.. 
when i'm into something, i really like to know as much about it as i can.. that's why i have a lot of respect for people like anc and cryptkeeper and shepj and a few others here with their knowledge of drugs... i'm not really into psychedelics too much, but i love seeing how much they all know about their favorite drugs.. mad respect for that as i would probably be the same way if i were into a lot..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

the ocd sucks at times but the weed really helps keep it in check. my dad has to tell me to stop at work a lot if im doing something too thorough though. i have to stop myself sometime when i trim weed as well, the ocd really kicks in if im not careful and i try to trim EVERY little leaf. my money in my wallet is always face up and i always have to put my right shoe on first...

for real, gotta have lots of respect for people like that. i had a buddy like that in high school...knew everything there was to know about any hallucinogen. i would get stoned and listen to him ramble on for hours, good times.

i did a lot of drugs in my day...but i was definitely educated on them before i took them, and i turned quite a few down because i didn't like what i found in my research. i wish more people were like that, kids these days would eat shit if you told them it gets you high.

i researched growing for around 4 years before i finally started...same thing with glass blowing, been looking into it since i was 16 or 17 and im finally now in the process of starting that. my friends definitely get annoyed with my knowledge of strains, like you said...they tell me what they just picked up and i go on and on about it lol. i like being educated on things i enjoy. the internet is a great tool. 

my doctors get real annoyed with me too because i talk about every little detail of lab results and i come in diagnosing myself and suggesting meds lol. when i first got real sick and started my long medical journey i told my doc that i thought i had crohn's disease...two and half years later and almost 50 grand in medical bills, i get diagnosed with crohn's disease..

shit man, forgot about guns too...i dont have too many guns now but ive bought and sold quite a few in my day. i can talk about guns for days.

shit man...this querkle makes me ramble...


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

lol +rep to yah all. My unemployment just ran out. 99 weeks of seed shopping done. Back to work I guess. My name is Hempstead and I am a seed collector.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

Must buy seeds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome to sbs hempstead.. if this is your first seed buyers anonymous meeting, we suggest you get with some of us after the meeting..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> welcome to sbs hempstead.. if this is your first seed buyers anonymous meeting, we suggest you get with some of us after the meeting..


To trade seeds?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

no silly.. for being addicted to buying them.. lol...


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmm things that may make me OCD.
I must piss while I am brushing my teeth to save time. I am conditioned for it or something but I must piss when I brush. lol 

Before bed even if I know a door is locked I gotta check it. 
And sometimes I will be real baked and sleepy late at night and as I am falling asleep making out my mental checklist I will forget if I checked the front door and get up and go check.

I gotta get out of bed on the left side. I sleep on the left side but I am a bed hog and sleep in and even if I am alone in bed on her side I will still climb over to the left. And if I smoked some nice indica during the day and need a nap and climb into an empty bed I still won't get in the right side which is closer to the entrance.

Hmmm those are a few I can think of off the top of my head.

Does that make me OCD or just baked and paranoid and set in my ways?

you be the judge. lol


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> no silly.. for being addicted to buying them.. lol...


You wanted to meet up after the meeting and I was hoping it was to smoke a fatty and trade some seeds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

i think that you may border on ocd... the getting up to check the door thing seems a lil ocd to me.. but thats just my opinion..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it is more being super baked and keeping my girls safe. If I stayed up all night checking over and over again and didn't get to sleep because I was worrying the door slipped unlocked then you could call it OCD. 
But I sleep well after the initial check. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

checking locked doors is classic ocd, i do that as well...everyone has a few ocd tendencies.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

hempstead said:


> You wanted to meet up after the meeting and I was hoping it was to smoke a fatty and trade some seeds.


 my bad.. misread your post.. we can surely meet up after the meeting to smoke a fatty or two.. and what seeds you got to trade, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

yah, i remember from an episode of true life on mtv about ocd and this dude took about 15 minutes to leave his house each time as he kept going back to recheck that his door was indeed locked..
when i think of ocd, i always think of peps who always are washing thier hands and who are always checking to make sure the door is locked.. oh yeah, and everything that jack nicholson does in as good as it gets makes me think of classic ocd symptoms..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

my aunt has severe ocd like that. she has to take her curling iron and clothes iron with her wherever she goes...that way she knows she didnt leave them on. any ocd symptom there is, she has it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> my aunt has severe ocd like that. she has to take her curling iron and clothes iron with her wherever she goes...that way she knows she didnt leave them on. any ocd symptom there is, she has it.


 i don't mean to laugh, but damn, that is some crazy shit right there... taking the curling iron with you.. i thought you were gonna say she don't like wrinkly clothes, lol.. but when you said it was cuz she wanted to make sure she didn't leave them on, jessu.. that is some severe ocd..
is ocd genetic? meaning does it run in families??


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah she's severe, she's cool about it though, jokes about it and shit. when she told me about the curling irons she jokingly said..."now if i could just figure out how to take the oven with me." to survive in my family, you have to have a personality like that, if you cant take a joke and make fun of your insecurities...you wont last long.

not sure if its genetic or not, im sure it is to some extent. she's not blood related to me though. kinda odd now that i think about it...her sister has crohn's disease like me...nobody that i'm blood related to has it...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 11, 2011)

wtf is chrons? is that something to do with .. damn idk.. was just curious..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

crohns is a gastro-intestinal disease, in a nut shell, your body rejects and attacks parts of your digestive tract and it creates ulcer like sores. lots of nausea, fatigue, puking, stomach cramps, diarrhea...you know, all the good stuff lol. the only good thing about it is weed works wonders for it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 11, 2011)

ok, yah, i was thinking it had something to do with the gastral tract.. that sounds like some fun stuff,.... NOT.. sometimes you don't know how lucky you are to be healthy..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2011)

lol its given me quite a few good stories, thats for sure.

i may not be healthy, but still consider myself lucky, so many people suffer much worse than i have, there are some terrible diseases out there.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 11, 2011)

hey cmt i hear ya i had stomach troubles for a year and a half blood in the runs so sick i couldnt even play video games finally they started there tests and said i had 6 ulcers and thinking i had crohns makes u unbelievebly sick so they decided i didnt have it and treated me for irratable bowl syn then the pills they gave me made it twice as bad so i quit taking them any way after 2 1/2 years i decided to look for myself and found the cholesterol pills they gave me were tearing me up fortunately since i quit them and on something else i am a lot better + rep for u i felt ur pain and yes there are far worse things out there to have i donaterd a kidney so this was not bad really hammer


----------



## hempstead (Feb 14, 2011)

EDIT is giving away 2 Dready fems if you spend 20#. Good deal considering there is no shipping charge. For any doubters I have got 3 seed orders from them and got 2 within a week and the 3rd was a special that went out of stock but came 2 weeks later and it was during the crazy cyber Monday mail traffic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you check out the valentines offer at attitude?
Buy a pack of connieseur genetics and get a pack of 11 seeds free.They got some dank shit as well


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did you check out the valentines offer at attitude?
> Buy a pack of connieseur genetics and get a pack of 11 seeds free.They got some dank shit as well


yeah i saw that a couple hours ago...i was REAL close to ordering..but then decided against it..

looks like a hell of a deal for some dank genetics.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm not too familiar with conniesuer genetics.. they have anything good??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i saw that a couple hours ago...i was REAL close to ordering..but then decided against it..
> 
> looks like a hell of a deal for some dank genetics.


 tell me about it.i was looking at that sssdh that shit looks like the best right there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not too familiar with conniesuer genetics.. they have anything good??


They say they got some dank from rez and started breeding with it.But yeah look at the list they have everything looks dank that they have


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> tell me about it.i was looking at that sssdh that shit looks like the best right there


 haha, great minds think alike. thats what i had in my shopping cart.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

nice call wbw.. i had to order some of that sssdh.. yummo... i'm proud of myself.. i only ordered the one strain and got the one free pack of connesuer beans as well.. not too bad, considering im out of work and all i figured i should take it easy.. i'm still waiting on another order i just made the other day from them where i got some alphakronik bubba loves, and a few others..
i nearly shit myself last week when my order got here and i ended up getting two free packs of cali connects blackwater.. shit, i got nearly $300 worth of free gear in that order alone..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

opps, not blackwater, but the jamaican me crazies.. i had to order the blackwaters to get the jmc's,, opps...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice call wbw.. i had to order some of that sssdh.. yummo... i'm proud of myself.. i only ordered the one strain and got the one free pack of connesuer beans as well.. not too bad, considering im out of work and all i figured i should take it easy.. i'm still waiting on another order i just made the other day from them where i got some alphakronik bubba loves, and a few others..
> i nearly shit myself last week when my order got here and i ended up getting two free packs of cali connects blackwater.. shit, i got nearly $300 worth of free gear in that order alone..


 yeah thats a good call right there i nearly shitted myself just now thinking you got 20beans of blackwater lmao.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

yah, i only got ten of the blackwaters, and i think i got some more of the sour og's maybe.. but i wasn't expecting to get two packs of the jmc's though,, was a nice suprise,, it wasn't even on my order or anything, just the one pack was.
and i have to say, that conneseur gear looks pretty dank..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah they are looking pretty good if the order is on still for tomorrow i might get a pack of sssdh as well..The closest place to load my pre paid is closed right now so it will have to be in the morning.Its looking like a real good deal.
im still waiting for that snozzberry and corleone kush to get here..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 14, 2011)

know what blows, and i'm not sure if you've heard this one yet, but i was on the cali connect site a few days or so ago and had read that swerve lost the mother to the raskal's og.. i have a pack of these laying around somewhere that i ordered from sow amazing, but can't effing find them as i left them in sow's shipping method and can't find them to save my life.. i know they are around here somewhere, just gotta do a nice thorough search, especially now that i've read that i won't be getting anymore of them in the near future..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW THAT REALLY BLOWS..I was waiting for him to release those seeds he might have to make some bx if he still got some beans..Im still waiting for those sfv og bx's to drop im dying for a pack of those and a stinky ass male to use for more seeds of my own


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> opps, not blackwater, but the jamaican me crazies.. i had to order the blackwaters to get the jmc's,, opps...


dmn bro...been seeing you ordering too much seeds...i got the same order as you. got the biggest beans ive seen on the blackwater og and got myself a free pack of the jamaican me crazy as well. man, so far i have a pack of cheesequake, a pack of blackwater, a pack of jamaican me crazy, 1 seeds each of bubblegummer, grapefruit, la woman, c99 hybrid. just waiting for my querkle at hempdepot then will be getting gage green genetics blackberry widow pie, plushberry from hempdepot and a few pick and mix.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> WOW THAT REALLY BLOWS..I was waiting for him to release those seeds he might have to make some bx if he still got some beans..Im still waiting for those sfv og bx's to drop im dying for a pack of those and a stinky ass male to use for more seeds of my own


out of topic...i have seeded my jillybean, third dimension and deadhead og...i got an outstanding male and a pretty female that i pollinated, do they need a lot of lighting? seems like its taking forever for the pods to break open. or should i just leave it outdoors where my flowering plants are?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2011)

Once the female has been seeded you can place her back with the rest of the unseeded plants no problem.Now if your male pods did not open up then just wait it will open up it does not need much light for a male a y splitter with 2 42 watt cfls should be good.I know it was good enough for my male


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Once the female has been seeded you can place her back with the rest of the unseeded plants no problem.Now if your male pods did not open up then just wait it will open up it does not need much light for a male a y splitter with 2 42 watt cfls should be good.I know it was good enough for my male


thanks bro...already killed the mail, my jillybean and third dimension has been placed outdoors and my deadhead is in the process of pollination.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

got bored and decided to check out attitudes promo's...didnt realize they had so many right now. i put some shit in my shopping cart to see what it would all add up to...look at all those free seeds.. 


DNA Genetics Sleestack x Skunk 
Reg Seeds Per Pack: 13 Seeds	DNAD35	&#8734;	$87.98	$87.98

Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH 
Reg Seeds Per Pack: 11 Seeds	CON2289	&#8734;	$95.98	$95.98

DNA Genetics Cataract Kush Feminized 
Feminized Seeds Per Pack: 06 Seeds	DNAQ63	&#8734;	$87.98	$87.98

Paradise Seeds Belladonna 
Reg Seeds Per Pack: 10 Seeds	PAR521/du	&#8734;	$44.78	$44.78

Mosca Seeds Cinderella 99 BX-1 
Reg Seeds Per Pack: 10 Seeds	MOSR276	&#8734;	$70.38	$70.38

DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds	DNA-017	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds	FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack + DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter	FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese FEM 6 + Lighter	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

Paradise Seeds Pandora Autoflowering Feminized Seeds	3 FREE PANDORA SEEDS	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

FREE MOSCA 5 REGULAR SEED PACK	FREE MOSCA 5 REGULAR SEED PACK	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

UFO#5 Pyramid Seeds Anestesia Feminized	FREE SEED	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

UFO#1 Kannabia Seeds Kannabia Special Feminized	FREE SEED	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

UFO#2 Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon Feminized	FREE SEED	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

UFO#4 Pyramid Seeds Osiris Feminized	FREE SEED	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

UFO #3 Dinafem Seeds Diesel	FREE SEED	&#8734;	FREE!	FREE!

Subtotal:	$387.12

Basket Total:	$387.12


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 15, 2011)

nice order there cmt.. i got in on that skunk x special too.. ok ok.. i have to be honest. i got in on it twice, lol.. and i also got in on that mosca seed freebie as well.. and the conneseiur special too.. looks like we both got the same sssdh beans.. nice choice.. i had so much trouble narrowing it down to only one pack of their beans, but i'm so glad i got that free pack too, can't wait to see what they maybe..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2011)

lol no i didnt order that...just wanted to see all the freebies..i fuckin wish i ordered that though..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2011)

If they still got that promo tomorrow im getting sssdh seeds too and hopefully get a banging pack of freebies


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> know what blows, and i'm not sure if you've heard this one yet, but i was on the cali connect site a few days or so ago and had read that swerve lost the mother to the raskal's og.. i have a pack of these laying around somewhere that i ordered from sow amazing, but can't effing find them as i left them in sow's shipping method and can't find them to save my life.. i know they are around here somewhere, just gotta do a nice thorough search, especially now that i've read that i won't be getting anymore of them in the near future..


yeah it's true Swerve's lost the cut!! Raskals OG is discontinued till he gets a fresh cut from Raskal. Good luck finding those beans racerboy Bro'.

And I got in on the CG promo over on the 'tude, Got myself a pack of Sour Hazy Jones to go with the pack of GG's Grape Stomper OG I've ordered.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 16, 2011)

So I been smoking some seedsman skunk and was down to the last bud, the main cola which I saved for last. I pluck off a few calyxes to toss in my bong and low and behold, mother fucker, mold. It grew on the onside and I didnt even see it til I broke some off. Apparently I didn't dry it good enough which sucks because I am about a week out from harvest of a pineapple express. I do have some whiteberry to hold me over and some hash but I liked the skunk. Oh well, I had to cry to someone and since nobody reads my journal you are my victims. heh

Oh well I will cut the main colas down to nuggets from now on and make sure I dry better. heh Lesson learned.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

damn,, that blows hempstead.. and i always consider this thread to be your journal bro, lol,, you've created a monster here, lol.. sorry to hear about the mold, but glad you've got some other bud to smoke in the mean time.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol no i didnt order that...just wanted to see all the freebies..i fuckin wish i ordered that though..


 ah damn cmt.. you had my mouth all watering over here and shit, lol..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 16, 2011)

If anyone is scared of using everyonedoesit.com, a cust. service rep made an account here and is trying to right all the wrongs if you ever had a problem with them. Try em out free shipping and sweet deals.
https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/409086-everyonedoesit-com-2.html

Maybe their rep is finally hurting their business and they are trying to make it right.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

i ordered a $600 roor bong from edit.. the thing i don't like about them as that everything on the site says its in stock.. that is till you place it in your cart and pay for it.. than about two days later you get an email saying that the item you ordered isn't indeed in stock, but is on back order.. and than it took a lil over two months for my item to come back in stock.. i did end up getting exactly what i ordered, even if it did come on a slow boat from china..


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i ordered a $600 roor bong from edit.. the thing i don't like about them as that everything on the site says its in stock.. that is till you place it in your cart and pay for it.. than about two days later you get an email saying that the item you ordered isn't indeed in stock, but is on back order.. and than it took a lil over two months for my item to come back in stock.. i did end up getting exactly what i ordered, even if it did come on a slow boat from china..


yea they did that to me when i ordered my hps got an email stating the ship wasnt through customs yet took like a month longer what a bunch of shit there like politicians


----------



## hempstead (Feb 16, 2011)

Yup customs has been taking forever lately because we are on high alert. They have had my mug for over a week now.

As for EDIT and their stock, I had this happen on 1 seed order and it was shipped to me when they said it would be. You young kids are too spoiled today with all your fast mail order internet shopping stuff. I remember sending away for stuff when I was a kid and sometimes getting it 6 months to a year later after I already forgot about it and moved on to the next thing. heh They would always say please allow 6-8 weeks for delivery and most of the time it took longer. heh


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

i only wish i were a young wiper snapper hempstead.. but i have to say i was just reading in the edit thread and it sure is nice to see that they seem to be trying to clear things up some. i may just have to give them a try..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i only wish i were a young wiper snapper hempstead.. but i have to say i was just reading in the edit thread and it sure is nice to see that they seem to be trying to clear things up some. i may just have to give them a try..


lol wiper snapper.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

hempstead said:


> lol wiper snapper.


 i guess your only as old as you feel ehh hempstead? lol.. if thats the case, i feel much older than the 40 i'm going to turn this year..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ah damn cmt.. you had my mouth all watering over here and shit, lol..


 lol sorry bout that. thank goodness i dont have enough room on my credit card for that order...cuz i would have ordered it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol sorry bout that. thank goodness i dont have enough room on my credit card for that order...cuz i would have ordered it..


 lol.. that's why i only use me debit card for these kinds of things cmt.. if i don't have the cash in my account, i can't buy anything.. works great for me..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2011)

oh no way..i couldnt do that...i only get paid when we sell our grain at the end of the year...so basically i get my whole years pay all at once..if i had a debit card, that wouldnt be good at all lol. i requested my credit card limits be dropped a while back cuz i was rackin up too much on them...its all a process to prevent me from spending money lol.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i guess your only as old as you feel ehh hempstead? lol.. if thats the case, i feel much older than the 40 i'm going to turn this year..


I am right on your heals and my b-day is this month allegedly.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 16, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh no way..i couldnt do that...i only get paid when we sell our grain at the end of the year...so basically i get my whole years pay all at once..if i had a debit card, that wouldnt be good at all lol. i requested my credit card limits be dropped a while back cuz i was rackin up too much on them...its all a process to prevent me from spending money lol.


 i hear yah man.. i just got laid off from my job.. the third time from the same place in the ten years i worked for them.. so, money is a lil tight for me right now as well.. i have some money in the bank to get my by for awhile, and i just applied for my unemployment.. so, i should be ok for awhile.. just don't like not having the job to know that every two weeks i'll have another check coming in to cover any inpulse purchases that i tend to make ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2011)

... good news.. just got another shipment of souvieners in today from the tude.. got that bubba love and reeferman's cherry haze.. i'm gonna crack some bubba love tonight.. can't wait..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

plushberry is at my local post office...waiting to be delivered...ill be planting a plushberry seed as soon as it gets here..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

I know my snozzberry and corleone kush is in my city in transport i guess to my unit so i should have today or monday.I might start them next week..
Whats this im hearing about attitudes biggest promo coming soon?????????????Im guessing next months promo


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah dude, forgot to mention that, RIU was down last night when i looked at attitude....cant wait to see what their so called biggest promo ever is...im hoping for 10+ free seeds...i mean, they've already given out 7 free seeds at once...

im sure they're talkin about their march promo.

cant wait to see what they do for 4-20


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah dude, forgot to mention that, RIU was down last night when i looked at attitude....cant wait to see what their so called biggest promo ever is...im hoping for 10+ free seeds...i mean, they've already given out 7 free seeds at once...
> 
> im sure they're talkin about their march promo.
> 
> cant wait to see what they do for 4-20


 Tell me about it im ready for it for sure


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

hopefully its something good again.. n no bs beans..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah...now the only problem is that i have no idea which strains i want...i bought every strain on my wishlist...gonna have to do some impulse seed buying i guess.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah hopefully or i wont order from them.Im waiting for a couple of strains to come in stock


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm sure there are some i could find... there are still a lot of those connaseur beans that look really good to me that i don't have yet..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

same here, they've been out of stock for months. i'd like to buy a 10 pack of Querkle and a couple single Cali Connect strains, especially that Pre-98 Bubba. it would be nice to get Riot's Clusterfuck mix as well.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah i wish they would throw some connoisseur genetics in pick and mix.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

i'd like to pick up that plushberry, but that shit sold out in what seemed like minutes.. and i've been waiting for some black widow to drop for ages now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i wish they would throw some connoisseur genetics in pick and mix.


email them about it i did that for the cali connection beans and they did it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

Im waiting for cali connect new strains to come in stock regulator kush,sfv og bx2 and a couple others.I think it should be in by next month when i asked swerve he said within 2 weeks for the regulator kush and for replacement stock of what was out


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah i emailed them when connoisseur came out..never got a reply..

ive also been waitin on those new cali connect strains...would love to get a sfv og bx2 male..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i emailed them when connoisseur came out..never got a reply..
> 
> ive also been waitin on those new cali connect strains...would love to get a sfv og bx2 male..


Damn that sucks i usually get a reply back in 2 days at most..
Yeah ive been waiting for the sfv since cali connection stocked on attitude.I got the pre 98 bubbas,tahoe,larry thanks to a real good friend,sour og,chem valley kush,corleone kush now all i need is the sfv og bx2 and im on to mixing and matching my own beans.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah i only got a chance to get the sour og, chem valley kush and tahoe og before shit started selling out....then a little while ago when blackwater came back in stock i got my hands on 2 of them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

Well i got 1 of each running right now so if i end up with girls ill know which to keep when i try them and see the growth and yeild


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

nice.

just got my plushberry order in the mail...on the breeders pack there are check marks for strains called "the ace of spades" and "black dahlia" ....never heard of them before, i wonder if they are strains TGA is working on.

edit - the ace of spades is black cherry soda x jack the ripper...its in testing right now, cant find any info on black dahlia though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

damn, that ace of spades sounds nice.. black cherry soda alone sounds tasty, but add that to the jtr, nice..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 19, 2011)

I got my Attitude order today. I got my free Alphakronic Eisbar 10 seeds in the breeders pack and I got another Cali Connection mug so I am happy even though Fords are pieces of shit. I will never buy another Ford again. lol

Also just tested a nugget from my pineapple express. Shit is amazing. There are even trichomes under the leaves and I mean lots. Ok I want another puff. heh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I got my Attitude order today. I got my free Alphakronic Eisbar 10 seeds in the breeders pack and I got another Cali Connection mug so I am happy even though Fords are pieces of shit. I will never buy another Ford again. lol


Yeah i guess mine will be here monday.
Are you talking about ford cars?
If so i had a taurus for like 3 years it was a good hooptie lmao..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I got my Attitude order today. I got my free Alphakronic Eisbar 10 seeds in the breeders pack and I got another Cali Connection mug so I am happy even though Fords are pieces of shit. I will never buy another Ford again. lol


 damn, after reading about your last cali connect mug, i just ordered one in my last order.. sure hope i get one and not some bunk one like before..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i guess mine will be here monday.
> Are you talking about ford cars?
> If so i had a taurus for like 3 years it was a good hooptie lmao..


 ewww.. we had a tuarus and it smoked like a mofo.. beat the hell out of it too, but wasn't one of my faves for sure..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ewww.. we had a tuarus and it smoked like a mofo.. beat the hell out of it too, but wasn't one of my faves for sure..


 yeah mines was beat the hell up from that i got a chevy impala and kept that for 3 years now im working on getting a nissan or infiniti


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

i've got a vw gti now that i absolutely love, but once again i've been beating her up for around three or so years and its really showing it.. was thinking about getting a new car till i got laid off last week.. not sure what i want.. was looking at audi's.. i love the tt, or even the bmw 1 series are pretty sweet.. and ofcourse i would love a new v dub, either the gti's or the r32's are pretty nice as well..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

or even a mitsibishi evo or a subby sti or wrx or... theres a lot of hot cars out that can be had for not too much cash..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> or even a mitsibishi evo or a subby sti or wrx or... theres a lot of hot cars out that can be had for not too much cash..


You are right about that


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 19, 2011)

trying to find a car to buy is a lot like trying to pick a strain to grow.. some sound so potent and yummy, but there always seems to be another one that sounds a just a lil more potent and yummier..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an f150 but I need to get a 4 door because I have another little one on the way. I want a Dodge Magnum but I may end up in a mini van. ).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I have an f150 but I need to get a 4 door because I have another little one on the way. I want a Dodge Magnum but I may end up in a mini van. ).


I was thinking a charger or magnum before but i hear alot of bullshit about them.Now im looking into the maximas or infiniti g35 4 door-m35 4 door.If i do go with the 4 door altima which i doubt i would have to get it brand new.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 20, 2011)

Chargers suck and handle like shit. I used one for 2 weeks as a rental on vacation. Magnum handles better and it is a collectors item because they aren't made anymore, very nice resale value. The Maximas are sweet and I am not even sure I know which one the g35 or m35 is. I love my Hyundais though. I would buy a Hyundai before a Nissan just from my experiences and friends of mine. heh In 2002 I got my first Hyundai 02 Sonata and since then all I have bought were Hyundais when it came to cars. If they made a truck I would buy that too. The things just keep going and never die and the couple things that did go bad were covered under warranty or recall and did not leave me stranded on the side of the road like Fords always do. lol

When I was at the auto parts counter yesterday it was pretty busy so I started eavesdropping. 3 people in a row were all in there for parts that failed on their f150s. So I asked the guy at the counter about it and he said never to buy an f150 as I told him the part number I needed and frowned and told him I am already a victim. lol My neighbor is a big F150 fan though he says he will never buy one made after '96.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

infiniti M35


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 20, 2011)

Infiniti g35


----------



## hempstead (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like the Maxima.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Looks like the Maxima.


 that's what i was thinking.. it kinda looked a lot like my mommsy's old nissan sentra.. kinda sorta..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 20, 2011)

Pineapple express is bomb. Lights come on in a few minutes and I have to do some work but I don't wanna because I just puffed a little.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

here we go, here is their Biggest Promo. its their birthday next month. looks like one HELL of a promo. i want that trip to amsterdam! i want all those TH Seeds strains too...well except for Darkstar, i already have Darkstar growing right now.

fuck i really hope they re-stock some seeds...i dont want to have to settle for strains i dont REALLY want...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 21, 2011)

fuck it ill take all of them and grow them out why not..I hope they have what i want in stock when this promo is up


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i found some World of Seeds strains that i plan on getting during the promo.....and still debating on that Connoseuir SSSDH...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i found some World of Seeds strains that i plan on getting during the promo.....and still debating on that Connoseuir SSSDH...


 what are you looking at from wos cmt? i just ordered that sssdh from cannasuer and than i just found a pack that i had gotten from rez dog.. uggh,, so wasn't a happy camper when i saw that fuck up of mine.. good news is that i also found a pack of tga's jack the ripper that i had forgotten about too.. oh well, win some, lose some..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn you must have alot of shit lying around..I hope the jack the rippers i got perform well..Right now the larry is outgrowing everything abbout to flip to flower see if i get that lemon pledge


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

strawberry blue, pakistan valley landrace, pure afghan kush and space from world of seeds.

well at least you get a free 11 pack with your connoseuir order...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn you must have alot of shit lying around..I hope the jack the rippers i got perform well..Right now the larry is outgrowing everything abbout to flip to flower see if i get that lemon pledge


 lmao.. you know me all too well wbw.. just like i have a pack of cali connects raskal og somewhere that i can't seem to find for the life of me and its really pissing me off as well.. i'm sure i have a couple of other things laying around that i can't seem to find atm as well.. 
well, the way i look at it is that it will be a nice surprise when i do finally find them. lol...
i've never heard very much about those world of seeds strains cmt.. hope you get some fire in them..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 21, 2011)

lmao why dont you keep them all together in the same place?

im thinkin of making an order with castle marijuana seeds. you guys ever use them? their prices are pretty good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao why dont you keep them all together in the same place?


 i am now, but i wasn't in the past.. the raskals i got, came in a cd case, and i just left them in the cd case for (safe) keepings.. now, i'll be a monkey's uncle if i could find wtf i did with that god damn cd... ughh.
oh well, that's one way to learn a lesson.. i try and keep a positive outlook on it, otherwise it would really have me pissed as i have recently read that cali connection has lost the mom for the raskal and won't be making any more beans of it anytime soon..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i am now, but i wasn't in the past.. the raskals i got, came in a cd case, and i just left them in the cd case for (safe) keepings.. now, i'll be a monkey's uncle if i could find wtf i did with that god damn cd... ughh.
> oh well, that's one way to learn a lesson.. i try and keep a positive outlook on it, otherwise it would really have me pissed as i have recently read that cali connection has lost the mom for the raskal and won't be making any more beans of it anytime soon..


ehh plant something else you'll find them when your not looking for em I'm sure.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

Hows it goin everyone? I'm quiet a seed collector myself...Just stumbled across this thread...great stuff! Just stopping by, ill catch up on the gossip tomorrow! Subd!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 21, 2011)

That is a nice promo. I may get a pack of chocolate chunk, was hoping it was a freebie. Gotta spend L30 for this one.

From world of seeds I like their landrace strains like the African Kwazazulu shit. Sooner or later I will grab a single or maybe just the pack because theyre cheap and come in 3s.

Just harvested my Pineapple Express. Also puffing on some from a branch I harvested last week, killer. lol Did I say that here before?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> ehh plant something else you'll find them when your not looking for em I'm sure.


 yah.. i think i'm going to plant some white x deadhead og that i just ran across that sounds like it can only be some straight up fire.. those, and either a couple of bubba loves or sssdh from rez dawg.. haven't made up me mind yet...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 22, 2011)

Just got my Snozzberry and corleone kush from the tude today.I got a couple of freebies aswell but im focused on the snozzberry since its a new alphakronick strain..I want to see how this corleone kush does too from what i hear its dank as nfuck


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

that snozzberry sounds so good. i wish alphakronick were in pick and mix...i'd like to try all of their strains..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> that snozzberry sounds so good. i wish alphakronick were in pick and mix...i'd like to try all of their strains..


Yeah it does sound good thats why i chose that firts even tho i wanted the alphadawg and snowdawg 2 cant wait for either one to come in stock to grab a pack..But yeah i wish they were in pick n mix as well they have alot of strains i would like


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah i may have to snag a pack or 2 of somethin when they come back in stock. 65 bucks for 10 seeds isnt bad either.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah and with the discount you should be better get two packs for 100


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2011)

pm for trade


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2011)

good news.. i just got my order from sannies that was taking its good old sweet time getting to me.. i think it took close to a month or so to get to me, and sannies is the one order that i've already gotten snagged by customs, so to say i was really starting to freak out would be a slight understatement...
the good news is that sannies has really beefed up on his stealth, which i had already thought to be one of the best out there even with the customs issue.. tip top stealth from my man sannies.. good times..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> good news.. i just got my order from sannies that was taking its good old sweet time getting to me.. i think it took close to a month or so to get to me, and sannies is the one order that i've already gotten snagged by customs, so to say i was really starting to freak out would be a slight understatement...
> the good news is that sannies has really beefed up on his stealth, which i had already thought to be one of the best out there even with the customs issue.. tip top stealth from my man sannies.. good times..


 what did you order from sannies?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2011)

got his killing fields and green manalesha (sp?) and got a pack of his femed lady cane.. was trying to see what his lady cane was on the site a lil bit ago, but fuck me, i don't speak dutch, nor do i read it..
his site is funny that way.. some strain descriptions are in english, and some of the others are in dutch, and wouldn't you know it, the one i was looking for is in dutch.. FUCK.. LOL.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2011)

oh yah, the lady cane's were a freebie..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh yah, the lady cane's were a freebie..


Yeah they say its ssh x g13 that should be a great cross


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

42 pages and I've found my new home.....

Current Seed Bank
TGA Cheesequake
TGA Qrazy Train
Sagarmatha Califormia Train wreck
G-13 Pineapple express
TH seeds Sour S.A.G.E
Dutch Passion Orange Bud
Dutch Passion Mekong High
Dutch Passion Skunk #11
Dutch Passion Blueberry
Dutch Passion White Widow
Emerald Triangle The Truth
Sanctuary Botanics Sour S.A.G.E.
Sanctuary Botanics Blue Tooth
Sanctuary Botanics Petrolia
Sanctuary Botanics HoneyBerry
Mosca Seeds Sonic Fly
Mosca Seeds OTM x Bubba Kush
Short Stuff Auto Assassin
Stoney Girl Garden Pitbull
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
Kannabia White Domina
Kannabia La Blanca
Kannabia Afrodite
Kannabia Big Band
Humboldt Seeds Ringo Sour Diesel
2Guys Phoenix Grape Haze


I'm working on my breeding and feminizing skills so i can turn some of my single seeds into not so single seeds. Experimenting with Orange Bud and Mekong High right now. We travel throughout California a lot and visit various dispensaries looking for local genetics, plus we go to a lot of the trade shows out here to meet the breeders and pick up strains, but I'm getting hooked on seed orders too. Already have my plan for the March promo!

If it finally gets legalized, we need to establish a farmers market where you can trade with other seed freaks.

Nice to find like minded people!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2011)

So I got my first customs letter today. For some reason it went through Chicago when it usually comes through NY. And get this, it wasn't even for seeds it was for the Ultimate Grow Kit that Nirvana sells. WTF That shit isn't even illegal according to the code they sent me for destroying it. 7 CFR 319.37


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 24, 2011)

hempstead said:


> So I got my first customs letter today. For some reason it went through Chicago when it usually comes through NY. And get this, it wasn't even for seeds it was for the Ultimate Grow Kit that Nirvana sells. WTF That shit isn't even illegal according to the code they sent me for destroying it. 7 CFR 319.37


That's weird as hell. So they confiscated some germination supplies? LOL

Like the new avatar BTW what is it?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

welcome maximus, nice collection you have there. good to see more seed whores joining up.

hey hemp, was it JUST a grow kit in your package or were there seeds as well? having the two together may make the grow kit illegal since it shows intent to germinate seeds.........?


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2011)

Just the grow kit. I got the seeds over a month ago. lol

The new avatar is a Dinafem Roadrunner Auto I have in my veg tent taking in the extra light. heh


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

hempstead said:


> So I got my first customs letter today. For some reason it went through Chicago when it usually comes through NY. And get this, it wasn't even for seeds it was for the Ultimate Grow Kit that Nirvana sells. WTF That shit isn't even illegal according to the code they sent me for destroying it. 7 CFR 319.37


 Screw that, I would challenge them and tell them you want your gear. With that mentality, water is illegal, as are planters, watering cans, etc.

They probably tracked on the name not the items. Take a picture of yourself getting the gear and post it!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

damn hempsted... ive gotten one of those letters from customs on a sannies order awhile ago.. the good news was sannie resent them no questions asked even before i got the letter.. i had been waiting on my last sannies order for close to a month and was starting to think customs had struck again, but i got it the other day all intact, and fyi, sannie has really stepped up his stealth, which i've always thought was pretty good which killed me having his order getting snagged and all..
i just got me last order in from the tude today, and i went with the mug option.. i'm such a happy boy as i got that cali connection mug i wanted.. and i also got a free pack of the cheese dogs from cannasuer .. that was a pretty awesome deal.. the cheesedog's sound like they should be pretty dank.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2011)

I can not challenge because it says it was destroyed. lol
I heard lots of people are having trouble when stuff comes through Chicago customs. I have no clue why it went to Chicago.
I got an order from Sannies recently and thay have the uber stealth.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

yah, i don't think that there is much that you can really do once customs snags anything.. kinda silly for them to destroy that though.. doesn't make sense in the least, but i think the whole seeds thing is silly as well..
i did learn something after getting my letter from customs though.. i saw that amyl nitrates where on the list, and i hadn't a clue as to what they were, so i googled it, and i think i was better off not knowing..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2011)

My guess is that they did not list the ingredients on the package like most nutrient companies and so they must assume the worst. I emailed Nirvana and let them know they may have to start sending the kit stealth too or labeling it better so it doesn't look so questionable. I was looking forward to no mixing. I have been using super soil lately but to make it I still have to mix it, lots of work when you make 2 40 gallon barrels of soil mix. The alternative to that is using chemical nutes and feeling like a mad scientist mixing it all up.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

hempstead said:


> My guess is that they did not list the ingredients on the package like most nutrient companies and so they must assume the worst. I emailed Nirvana and let them know they may have to start sending the kit stealth too or labeling it better so it doesn't look so questionable. I was looking forward to no mixing. I have been using super soil lately but to make it I still have to mix it, lots of work when you make 2 40 gallon barrels of soil mix. The alternative to that is using chemical nutes and feeling like a mad scientist mixing it all up.


 well, i guess it wouldn't make sense to ask how they were labeled being you never got them, lol.. but i'm still curious as to what it musta said to get tossed..
and i can't even imagine mixing up nuits for that amount.. i use an's products, and only mix up two gallons at a time, but i do indeed feel like a mad scientist, 2 mg's of this, 8 mg's of that.. i swear, i must have ten different bottles of crap that i have to measure and add every feeding.. it definitely isn't one of my favorite parts of growing to say the least..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2011)

I threw a few in the tent last night and I got lazy and didn't replant them into the super soil so I am gonna try out some iguana juice. When I got the package I was all excited til I opened it. 
Oh well 2 more months of growing and then I should have enough to take the summer off. All though I do have a few ideas for a little stealth op to keep the cooling costs down. 
I wonder if I can fit my 250 into a pc case. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

hempstead said:


> ....to keep the cooling costs down... I wonder if I can fit my 250 into a pc case. lol


 lol.. i'd like to see that hemp.. i will never get those pc grows, but whatever works for them i guess right, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

plush berry is back in stock at attitude, if you want em, jump on em.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> plush berry is back in stock at attitude, if you want em, jump on em.


Im thinking about grabbing a pack may do so in the morning if they are not sold out.I have to call them and see whats up with my pick n mix order i made yesterday


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

i would grab a pack sometime...since they got em back in stock so quick it looks like it wont be hard to get a hold of in the future.

whats wrong with your order?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i would grab a pack sometime...since they got em back in stock so quick it looks like it wont be hard to get a hold of in the future.
> 
> whats wrong with your order?


 They did not pack or process it yet and its been 2 days..So i will call them up in the morning to find out whats up with it..Now i know since they did that i wont get the ufos im suppposed to get like the power kush and deisel which i will inquire about in the morning


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

yeah theres definitely something going on there, it never takes them that long to process the order. sucks about the freebies though, i hope they give ya what was available when ya ordered.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They did not pack or process it yet and its been 2 days..So i will call them up in the morning to find out whats up with it..Now i know since they did that i wont get the ufos im suppposed to get like the power kush and deisel which i will inquire about in the morning


 maybe i'm missing something here wbw, but why wouldn't you get your freebies cuz they fucked up? or is it cuz of the total amount of your order was lower cuz they didn't add something in to the order that would have put you into the next freebie bracket so to speak??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah theres definitely something going on there, it never takes them that long to process the order. sucks about the freebies though, i hope they give ya what was available when ya ordered.


Thats my beef lol...Now the freebies that i was supposed to get is ufo 4 and 5 and ufo 1 and 2 is something i did not want


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> maybe i'm missing something here wbw, but why wouldn't you get your freebies cuz they fucked up? or is it cuz of the total amount of your order was lower cuz they didn't add something in to the order that would have put you into the next freebie bracket so to speak??


The order was not processed yet so now the ufos changed order usually when they do that they process it with the ufos that are avaiible then not at the time of order which happened to me already thats how i know ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The order was not processed yet so now the ufos changed order usually when they do that they process it with the ufos that are avaiible then not at the time of order which happened to me already thats how i know ...


 ahh.. gotcha.. i never would have even thought about that shit.. good catch wbw.. but i guess having it happen to you once before, you would be looking for it to happen again..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ahh.. gotcha.. i never would have even thought about that shit.. good catch wbw.. but i guess having it happen to you once before, you would be looking for it to happen again..


Yeah happend a couple times actuallly thats why im calling in the morning so i can let them know and find out when my order will get packed and process ready for shipping...Next thing you know the beans i ordered wont be in stock that will be really upssetting lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

hopefully the seeds you ordered being out of stock isnt the reason for the delay in the first place..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hopefully the seeds you ordered being out of stock isnt the reason for the delay in the first place..


well ill see whats up with it in the morning.I sent a email this morning to reply so thats why im deciding to call tomorrow morning


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hopefully the seeds you ordered being out of stock isnt the reason for the delay in the first place..


 has this ever happened to any of you at the attitude.. meaning, you ordered something than found out later that it was out of stock after you've paid for it? its never happened to me there, but i see a lot on other sites, which is why i was wondering if its happened to anyone at the tude..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

nope, thats never happened to me ordering seeds anywhere...but i have heard stories of it happening.

once, i put something in my cart and then before i could checkout it was out of stock...so i guess i could see someone ordering it and then it being out of stock kinda easily with some strains.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nope, thats never happened to me ordering seeds anywhere...but i have heard stories of it happening.
> 
> once, i put something in my cart and then before i could checkout it was out of stock...so i guess i could see someone ordering it and then it being out of stock kinda easily with some strains.


 yah, i would think so as well, specially with some hot new strains that get dropped in very limited quanities ....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> has this ever happened to any of you at the attitude.. meaning, you ordered something than found out later that it was out of stock after you've paid for it? its never happened to me there, but i see a lot on other sites, which is why i was wondering if its happened to anyone at the tude..


Yes happened to me i ordered a pack of corleone kush and was supposed to get the jamaican me crazy mix but the j-mix sold out so they were holding my order until when they got more..I called them and asked them why is it taking my order so long to ship and i paid with debit (meaning payment went right thru)and they said they were waiting for more jamaican me crazy packs i asked how long this would take and they did not know so i said just send me what i paid for and they gave me the hoho frebies if you want i can pull up the order date and contents


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 24, 2011)

LY568471885GB	Dispatched on:
Dec 17 2010	Dec 11 2010, 04:51 AM	View

Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Cali Connection Pre-98 Bubba BX2 Seeds
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CAL8266/du	1	£69.99
UFO #1 Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO #3Kannabia Seeds La Blanca Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Kannabia Seeds Afrodite Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Cali Connection Seeds FREE PACK of 10 Seeds Lucky Dip!
CALI CONNECTION FREE 10 SEEDS PACK	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Dec 11 2010, 04:51 AM
Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Subtotal:	£69.99
Discount Coupon
420	- £7.00
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £8.50
Grand Total:	£71.49


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 24, 2011)

Almost bought some but I'll wait until the show... Ugh, I was close...


----------



## hempstead (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a reply back from Nirvana:
[FONT=Candara, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]We have received more complaints about confiscation of the UGK. We declare fake goods on the package and we hope it will not be inspected. In the tablets and germination kit are bacteria to boost growth. These bacteria are illegal to import in the US.
Let's hope you will receive it this time. Keep us posted.[/FONT]


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

ah ah...an illegal bacteria. 

i wonder what bacteria that is....i dont think i would buy one of those kits now after hearing that..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it is the bacto stuff that gets added to germing seeds. You can buy it here but it is just illegal to import it. It is good stuff.

BTW Nirvana weekend whopper is sterling haze for L15. I think I may be ordering some this weekend. It is their version of silver haze and I hear good things about it.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 25, 2011)

Here it is. http://www.bio-world.com/productinfo/3_43_287_682/1658/Bacto-Peptone-Powder.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

ooohhhh, ok i see now, illegal to import but legal to buy within the borders.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

After the phone call today my order has been processed..Still no reason why it was delayed so i hope it ships by monday with everything in order that i ordered with no further delays..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey CMT, what is your avatar?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> After the phone call today my order has been processed..Still no reason why it was delayed so i hope it ships by monday with everything in order that i ordered with no further delays..


hope it all works out for you.



Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey CMT, what is your avatar?


Querkle....kinda sad, i only got a few grams left of that plant..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

Attitude just updated their birthday promo. Now th seeds is putting in SAGE, and they also are going to offer buy one get one free of alphakronik and but one get 3 seeds of riot. Although alpha was out of nearly everything And riot is low...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> , and they also are going to offer buy one get one free of alphakronik and but one get 3 seeds of riot. Although alpha was out of nearly everything And riot is low...


where did you get that info from???


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> where did you get that info from???


thats what im sayin...just looked at attitude and didnt see that..

also, if they plan on doin the alpha and riot deal too im sure they will be restocking before...i hope. i really want that riot clusterfuck mix and a number of alphokronik strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thats what im sayin...just looked at attitude and didnt see that..
> 
> also, if they plan on doin the alpha and riot deal too im sure they will be restocking before...i hope. i really want that riot clusterfuck mix and a number of alphokronik strains.


I was on that site this afternoon and just a few minutes ago and did not see anything about that....


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> where did you get that info from???



Alpha posted it himself today on this forum but I cannot find the thread.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was on that site this afternoon and just a few minutes ago and did not see anything about that....


 Okay it says it on the video..Yeah he is right about it...They are going to be sold out quick now...I might order two times during that promo to get 2 free 10 packs of alphakronck seeds along with the 2 packs i order from...Im hoping they wont be the same lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay it says it on the video..Yeah he is right about it...They are going to be sold out quick now...I might order two times during that promo to get 2 free 10 packs of alphakronck seeds along with the 2 packs i order from...Im hoping they wont be the same lmao


 damn, i like the way you think wbw.. i ordered two packs of cali beans during that promo and got two free packs of the jamaican me x's.. and i was only thinking i was going to get one... i just soaked my alphakronik bubba loves for like 12 hours and those suckers were almost popping just from the soak.. i'm pretty stoked about them for snizzle.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

oh ok, sweet. thanks for the info you two. ill have to go get my speakers out and watch the video.

lol thats not a bad idea...i would HATE to get the same ones though..

ill be staying up late to order the minute the promo is available this time...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh ok, sweet. thanks for the info you two. ill have to go get my speakers out and watch the video.
> 
> lol thats not a bad idea...i would HATE to get the same ones though..
> 
> ill be staying up late to order the minute the promo is available this time...


 Yeah get the speakers out and foward it to the last minute..The free akg packs will be snowdawg2,cheddarwurst and cannabis...Thats what akg said on this forum


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 25, 2011)

yah, i wasn't really feeling the promo before, but now with all this crap, i'm all over it.. well, not like i ever need an excuse to order more beans, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i wasn't really feeling the promo before, but now with all this crap, i'm all over it.. well, not like i ever need an excuse to order more beans, lol..


lmfao tell me about it


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 25, 2011)

i mean i like th seeds and all.. i've grown their mk ultra and it was pretty dank no doubt, but come on, b day bash and all i'm gonna get is like five or six beans? i had thought that the skunk train promo was better than that, and i was sooo pissed i fawking missed out on that one.. trust me, it won't ever happen again, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i mean i like th seeds and all.. i've grown their mk ultra and it was pretty dank no doubt, but come on, b day bash and all i'm gonna get is like five or six beans? i had thought that the skunk train promo was better than that, and i was sooo pissed i fawking missed out on that one.. trust me, it won't ever happen again, lol..


Dont they still have that promo going on??
I think i saw all 3 packs for 130 or a little more


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

Alphakronik 
Learning How To Roll
Learning How To Roll


Join Date
Aug 2009
Posts
40
Sorry for the delay ya'll....
I promise the restocks are almost to Attitude, and we've decided to list over at TKS as well for the people who'd rather "win" something. I've been having to deal with my old uncle LEO all week, but don't be too worried bout anything. It's ALL good.

On a side note, while we are out of Alpha Dawg for the near future, we are releasing Omega Dawg with this restock. It is the same Chemdawg D cut that is used in Alpha Dawg, but with the Spacequeen dad. The photos and descriptions should be up by the time they receive the stock, as testing just completed on this one.

Also...During March 4th-7th, ALL AKG GEAR WILL BE BOGO FREE @ THE ATTITUDE!!!!

Just my way of saying thanks, ya'll!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dont they still have that promo going on??
> I think i saw all 3 packs for 130 or a little more


 yah, not that promo wyte.. i think it may have been maybe august or so when they were giving all of those x's away for free.. like one of eaxh skunk cross that you can now buy.. i think it was maybe six or seven different strains..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, not that promo wyte.. i think it may have been maybe august or so when they were giving all of those x's away for free.. like one of eaxh skunk cross that you can now buy.. i think it was maybe six or seven different strains..


Oh okay


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

It's at the end of that video at the bottom of the main page. Watch the whole video

Edit: doh! You guys found it. Cool. Yeah, I'll be online too, 2:00 am!

Wish I had gotten that g-13 purple haze UFO,but I've been wanting some dinafem so may e it's for the best.

I wonder what G-13's new strain will be!?!?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2011)

just typed a list of my collection...

seeds:
white berry 
bubba kush
grape diesel 
trainwreck x earlyskunk f1 +f2
[white berry x redwood kush] x master kush
bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)
pure kush x master kush
mendocino purple x master kush
pure kush x bastard bubba
hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights
hollands hope x hprc
hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana
bubba kush x master kush
deep purple x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
white berry x redwood kush f1 +f2
super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
master kush
deep purple x master kush
[whiteberry x redwood kush] x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
master kush x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)
bastard bubba (bubba kush x mbs)
bastard haze (super silver haze x mbs)
buhaze (bastard haze x bastard bubba)
pure kush x bastard bubba
bastard jack x bastard bubba
super silver haze x bastard bubba
bubba kush x mbs
deep purple x mbs
pure kush x mbs
white widow x mbs
buhaze x mbs
grape diesel x mbs

clone:
purple diesel
bubba kush
og kush
grandaddy kush
buhaze
cindy 99
black berry 
white widow
afgoo
deep purple
bubba kush
bastard bubba


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> It's at the end of that video at the bottom of the main page. Watch the whole video


Yeah i said that i caught it at the end


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> just typed a list of my collection...
> 
> seeds:
> white berry
> ...


 Pretty intense...


----------



## hempstead (Feb 25, 2011)

All I have to say is, Oh Boy. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> just typed a list of my collection...
> 
> seeds:
> white berry
> ...


 very nice list m8.. was just wondering what the mbs is? i see it in quite a few of your crosses??


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> just typed a list of my collection...
> 
> seeds:
> white berry
> ...


I have strain envy


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey so it looks like your doing your own breeding, does that mean you have an awesome stud collection?


----------



## playk (Feb 25, 2011)

I just won a signed copy of the original dank from subcool. I won it at attitude seeds!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 25, 2011)

playk said:


> I just won a signed copy of the original dank from subcool. I won it at attitude seeds!!!!!!!!


If that's the hardcover, hold on to it. There are only a handful left and Sub has them.

How did you do that?


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah im so jealous, that is pretty sweet. *bump


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> very nice list m8.. was just wondering what the mbs is? i see it in quite a few of your crosses??


 mbs = medical bag seed. a term derived from "sicc" a user around here. just a fancier way of saying "i dont have a fuckin clue" although a name does give you a sense of what you are getting...the only true way to know a strain is to grow it right? i can give it a name but it wouldnt be right since it already has a name, out there, somewhere. he was an indica dom, brought purple pheno to crosses in some cases. made lots of the strains better after the cross. very hardy plant as well, i had a whole room die on me from using the wrong pesticides. he (seedling at the time) and a bubba kush clone were the only survivors. lots of big plants died but yet the two weakest survived. 




Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey so it looks like your doing your own breeding, does that mean you have an awesome stud collection?


Yea i do my own breeding, this time around i didnt because i just didnt want to deal with it. Ol lady was complaining about rogue seeds LOL. Although i did have a trainwreck x earlyskunk go hermie...she let out a little pollen before i noticed. A few of the strains were pollinated....i call those Strain x mbs as well because i am not 100% sure it is her pollen...i usually eat these seeds anyway. I will not trade or grow these as the hermie gene may be expressed in offspring. 
Not sure what you mean by stud collection but ill take a guess...male collection? I dont store any pollen, i just grow plants from seed and some males i throw away, others i use for breeding. I have a Hollands hope x shoreline x jack herer x herijuana male in the backyard, just ready to let loose some pollen...i will collect this and breed it to a few strains from the upcoming batch. 

I also keep yield records and pictures of every strain...I dont think yield is as important as potency and flavor but i do take it into consideration. Phenotypes are all stored in my brain LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

mbs.. lol.. no wonder i couldn't figure it out.. i was wracking my brain trying to think of it, but thanks for the 411.. sounds like you're doing some fine work.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> very nice list m8.. was just wondering what the mbs is? i see it in quite a few of your crosses??


 thanks man, what genetics you workin with?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man, what genetics you workin with?


With you guys 2 lists together yah can start your own seedbank lmao


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> With you guys 2 lists together yah can start your own seedbank lmao


 Lol that would be cool. I like growing from seed for some reason, i dont mind a male here and there, cuz they just help add to the collection.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Lol that would be cool. I like growing from seed for some reason, i dont mind a male here and there, cuz they just help add to the collection.


Im just now getting used to males and finding out their use.Before i use to just trash them now ill keep them and dust a few branches to add to the stock and make crosses.
I got a bunch a cali connection seeds going right now looking for a stellar male/males and females to make more seeds and crosses with


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man, what genetics you workin with?


i've got a list up on here somewhere or another.. i try and add to it as often as possible.. i just got some cheesedawg and sssdh from connasuer, as well as some white diamonds and bubba love from alphakronik genes..
i'm just about done my current grow of sannies chemdawg x bb, dna's sleestack, and serius seeds white russian..
i just started germing my seeds for my next grow... i'm doing some of those bubba loves and a cross i got of ogr's the white x cali connects deadhead og.. i'm pretty stoked on both of them being fire..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2011)

Stop already......


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Stop already......


 can't....stop.....must....have....seeds... lol


dam racerboy...you are on a level above the rest of us with your seed buying lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Stop already......


 stop what mr mindmelted?? lol.. i'll stop when they pull the computer out of my cold dead hands...... lmao.. we all have to have a hobby, so mine is buying and collecting seeds, does that make me a bad person??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> stop what mr mindmelted?? lol.. i'll stop when they pull the computer out of my cold dead hands...... lmao.. we all have to have a hobby, so mine is buying and collecting seeds, does that make me a bad person??


Hell no...You are a hobbyist lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell no...You are a hobbyist lmao


 a hobbyist ehh wbw? that sounds pretty good.. i think i'm gonna say that at the next na meeting.. no, i dont have a problem with drugs.. i'm just a hobbyist.. lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn look at that i forgot when it was every tuesdays or thursdays?
Shit greenhouse just caught my eye with the exodus cheese in seed form for 28 dollars..Im relapsing again falling in the hole...I cant see the light


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn look at that i forgot when it was every tuesdays or thursdays?
> Shit greenhouse just caught my eye with the exodus cheese in seed form for 28 dollars..Im relapsing again falling in the hole...I cant see the light


 ehh.. i saw that exodus cheese.. i was just doing some work for another site yesterday trying to find strain descriptions for a ton of beans, and i ended up on the greenhouse site.. it looks like they have about ten or so new strains coming out or just recently released.. i am no fan of greenhouse, so i would never consider getting that exodus cheese from them.. or anything else for that matter, lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

i grew one greenhouse bean...it was bubba kush fem, everything was fine with it except it hermied right away. other than that..greenhouse doesnt really have any strains that im interested in...plus i hear lots of bad things about greenhouse.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ehh.. i saw that exodus cheese.. i was just doing some work for another site yesterday trying to find strain descriptions for a ton of beans, and i ended up on the greenhouse site.. it looks like they have about ten or so new strains coming out or just recently released.. i am no fan of greenhouse, so i would never consider getting that exodus cheese from them.. or anything else for that matter, lol...





cmt1984 said:


> i grew one greenhouse bean...it was bubba kush fem, everything was fine with it except it hermied right away. other than that..greenhouse doesnt really have any strains that im interested in...plus i hear lots of bad things about greenhouse.


well i grew a couple of their strains hawiian snow,arjan ultra haze#3,super lemon haze,bubba kush and others..Now i have to say all were fire no hermies and yeilded very good.I can understand some people not liking the stuff they put out but some of the stuff they have are good.From my experiences...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

for me it goes a lil further than just not liking their gear. for one, i can't stand arjan... i think he's a total tool and is not good for the marijuana community as a whole.. he has been caught cheating at the cannabis cup.. not that the cup means anything like it did when it had first started.. its come to be more of a cup for the best salesman or advertisor, which arjan is. he's just a salesman.. and i love how he calls himself the king of cannabis, when i probably know more about breeding than he does..
than there is the whole riff between him and shanti.. i understand that every story has two sides, yadi yadi yadi.. but, for some reason or another, arjan just rubs me the wrong way.. i don't know what it is..
and i tend to think that greenhouse seed co is like the walmart of breeders.. they keep just pumping out more and more strains.. there is no way on god's green earth that they could ever put in the amount of time it takes to make and stabilize that amount of strains.. this is what i like about serious seeds.. they only have a couple of strains.. but they have really put in the work to make them the best that they could... you got to respect that.. not just putting out some half assed strain cuz it's the flavor of the month like ghsc..
oh well... rant over.. lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> for me it goes a lil further than just not liking their gear. for one, i can't stand arjan... i think he's a total tool and is not good for the marijuana community as a whole.. he has been caught cheating at the cannabis cup.. not that the cup means anything like it did when it had first started.. its come to be more of a cup for the best salesman or advertisor, which arjan is. he's just a salesman.. and i love how he calls himself the king of cannabis, when i probably know more about breeding than he does..
> than there is the whole riff between him and shanti.. i understand that every story has two sides, yadi yadi yadi.. but, for some reason or another, arjan just rubs me the wrong way.. i don't know what it is..
> and i tend to think that greenhouse seed co is like the walmart of breeders.. they keep just pumping out more and more strains.. there is no way on god's green earth that they could ever put in the amount of time it takes to make and stabilize that amount of strains.. this is what i like about serious seeds.. they only have a couple of strains.. but they have really put in the work to make them the best that they could... you got to respect that.. not just putting out some half assed strain cuz it's the flavor of the month like ghsc..
> oh well... rant over.. lol..


 Rant understood...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Rant understood...


why thank you mr wyteberrywidow, lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Aeviaanah,

Your PM is full buddy!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2011)

Not at all..Just a little sick like me....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Not at all..Just a little sick like me....


well, i find that to be a compliment than mind.. now, if only i could learn how to grow like you, i'd be all set... i still show people that grow of yours when they ask, whats the biggest yield you've seen... no one believes me till i show them the link, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2011)

I did out do myself on that one....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

is the link in your sig what you two are talking about? you've sparked my interest...


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes it is....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> is the link in your sig what you two are talking about? you've sparked my interest...


 yupper.. thats the one.. if you don't mind me bragging for you mind.. i think he got a lil over 18 zips off of the one apple jack plant under a 250 hps and a few cfl bulbs.. fyi.. the drooling starts at around page 40 or so.. its definitely worth a looksy poo if bud porn is your thing, and who's isn't it, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the praise you are to kind....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I did out do myself on that one....


god i love your modesty mind.. you really do crack me the hell up.. oh.. i did out do myself, lol.. i would say you out did just about every other grow i've ever seen.. minus a few verical grows under like 10k of lighting.. but that just makes your grow even that much better.. all of that under a 250.. it still blows my mind to this day..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the praise you are to kind....


nah mind.. you deserve it bro.. you the man, lol.. nice to see you around some.. i thought for sure you would pop in and say hey and run back out, but i've enjoyed seeing you around a lil more today..
alright, i'm done kissing your ass now, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 26, 2011)

holy shit, 18 oz off of one plant indoors? very nice work mind. ill check out your thread after i smoke and eat dinner.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2011)

Got the house to myself and just got some smoke.
So i am stoned to the bone and fucking jamming out.
Good to be back on the forum in some manner.
Really do miss being aroud,will have to try and get another dwc grow going.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Got the house to myself and just got some smoke.
> So i am stoned to the bone and fucking jamming out.
> Good to be back on the forum in some manner.
> Really do miss being aroud,will have to try and get another dwc grow going.


 nice.. i wish i had the house to myself.. i've got the fire, now i just need my roomy to go out for awhile, lol...
and what did you get mind, some reggies or some danky dank and the merri danksters?? not that it really matters if you've been out for awhile right? lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

Man, attitude is stopping all their other promos.... The DNA stuff is gone, the Reserva Pravada stuff, everything.... Sucks, I was going to pick it all up during the promo. Snooze ya loose i guess.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 26, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Man, attitude is stopping all their other promos.... The DNA stuff is gone, the Reserva Pravada stuff, everything.... Sucks, I was going to pick it all up during the promo. Snooze ya loose i guess.


 you sir are correct... i've found that out in the past the hard way.. i have missed out on a couple of promo's that i wanted in on, but hesitated for one reason or another, and by the time i got back to it, , it was either gone or not on promo anymore..
i was wondering if they were going to be ending all other promo's so that your only concentrated on the bday promo.. i guess my gut feeling was right on that one..

i guess i have to stay up on the 4th to get first dibs on the bday promo..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you sir are correct... i've found that out in the past the hard way.. i have missed out on a couple of promo's that i wanted in on, but hesitated for one reason or another, and by the time i got back to it, , it was either gone or not on promo anymore..
> i was wondering if they were going to be ending all other promo's so that your only concentrated on the bday promo.. i guess my gut feeling was right on that one..
> 
> i guess i have to stay up on the 4th to get first dibs on the bday promo..


 Shit they said they would still be doing the connisseur genetics promo..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

That one is still there. That plus riot plus alpha and the dinafim UFO s will be a good exotic mix I guess.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 26, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> That one is still there. That plus riot plus alpha and the dinafim UFO s will be a good exotic mix I guess.


fuck riot im getting in on those akg packs for sure...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever bought off of seedbay?


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 27, 2011)

Got some mids that are pretty damn good...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Got some mids that are pretty damn good...


 nice.. gotta love when that happens..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

mmmmm...gotta love Qrazy Train...just trimmed her up last night.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> mmmmm...gotta love Qrazy Train...just trimmed her up last night.


Fucking sweet.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 27, 2011)

racerboy your pm box is full... can you post a list of your collection?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> racerboy your pm box is full... can you post a list of your collection?


 oh snap.. i'll fix it m8.. lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

CALI CONNECTION
2 fem chemberry
10 chem 4og
blackwater
8 sour og
10 jamaican me crazy
MATTHEW RIOT
5 stony white cough
5 sandy orange dream
4 pre 98 bubba kush fems
10 clockwork orange bx
TRICHOME KINGS
10 og kush x bubba kush x blueberry sativa
BOG

10 sour strawberry kush

SANNIES SEEDS
5 double strawberry diesel x bubble dust
5 shackzilla fems
7 el monstre
7 cheeseberry haze
3 chocolate rains
DR GREENTHUMBS
6 og kush ghost cut
7 the dope
10 sour 13
PLAN B
8 chocolate diesel
BC BUD DEPOT
15 the purps
MR NICE
18 G13 X hashplant
9 super silver haze
SERIOUS
6 ak 47
JOINT DR
5 FEM diesel ryder
TH SEEDS
4 a train fems
5 burmese kush, buku fems
DNA / RESERVA PREVADA
3 sharksbreath
3 headband / sour kush
13 pure afghan
4 sleestack
6 sour cream
13 og 18 x skunk
2 kandy kush
1 lemon skunk
1 coletrain
2 rocklock 
ROYAL QUEEN
6 special kush fems
G13 LABS
1 blueberry gum
2 pure gold
1 super skunk
4 thai super skunk
1 pineapple express
DINAFEM
5 cloud 9
5 sharksbreath
1 power kush
1 white widow
1 moby dick
1 sweet grapefruit
1 critical jack fem
BIG BUDHA
2chiesel
MAGUS
1 motivation
PARADISE
1 wappa
1 sensi star
DUTCH PASSION
1 strawberry cough
KANNABIA
1 white domina
1 big band
1 la blanco
1 afrodite
TGA
3 3rd dimension, 3d
that was my list.. just acquired a few more that still need to be added to it though..
lets see.. i know i've gotten more since i've posted that..
tga
qwazy train.
and two or 3 other tgas that i don't remember right now,,

alphakronik
bubba love
white diamonds

connasuer
cheese dawgs
ssshd

rez
chem 4

and i'm sure there are still a few others that i'm missing here..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

I know from cali connect i gotta get my hands on some chem 4 Og and some more larry og n pack of each.I still want the sfv og kush bx2 whenever swerve will drop those.If my chem valley kush end up male i may order some more of those(i hope its a girl).I know all i really want is Haze,kush,chemdog and sour diesel in my garden a couple different strains here and there but these what my garden will be mainly focused on..
Racer i love your list lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

kiss-ass
Racer i love your list lmao[/QUOTE]

lol.. just f ing with you wbw.. i like it too.. i wish i had a big old empty house with about 10k worth of lighting, and we could really have ourselves a party..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i wish i had a big old empty house with about 10k worth of lighting, and we could really have ourselves a party..


 Dont we all..I know i do at least 4k worth of lighting would do great for my plans...Soon my friend soon...


----------



## MomaPug (Feb 27, 2011)

So, like me...all you seed collectors probably already know about this....but Attitude is having their 4th Birthday special starting the 4th of March.

Free seeds, and a chance to win a paid trip to Amsterdam!

Check it out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> So, like me...all you seed collectors probably already know about this....but Attitude is having their 4th Birthday special starting the 4th of March.
> 
> Free seeds, and a chance to win a paid trip to Amsterdam!
> 
> Check it out.


Yes we all know thanks for reminding us...You think us seed collectors would miss out on a deal like that lol..Im using my own affiliate account for that tho..


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 27, 2011)

glad to know so many ppl are storeing so many genetics. it will never die.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> glad to know so many ppl are storeing so many genetics. it will never die.


 i try and do my part for humanity.....


----------



## MomaPug (Feb 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes we all know thanks for reminding us...You think us seed collectors would miss out on a deal like that lol..Im using my own affiliate account for that tho..


The main complaint I have, when Attitude is having a good promotion...they seem to always be out of the beans that I want.

My collection isn't as impressive as most listed here....but I find it growing by the day, very addicting.

[FONT=&quot]BARNEY'S FARM; 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Acapulco Gold [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]LSD
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Laughing Buddha 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Blue Cheese 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]MOSCA SEEDS;
[/FONT]Chem #4 x OTM#1
[FONT=&quot]Cinderella 99 BX-1

DUTCH PASSION
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Skunk #11 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]White Widow 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mekong[/FONT][FONT=&quot] High
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Orange Bud 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Blueberry 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]DNA
Sour Cream

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]KANNABIA[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Power Skunk 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Kannabia Special 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Big Band 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]RESERVA PRIVADA[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sour Kush AKA Headband 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Sour Diesel[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
ROYAL QUEEN
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Amnesia Haze 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Shining Silver Haze 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]POSITRONICS[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Black Widow 

DINAFEM
Cali Hash
Cloud #9

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]SAGARMATHA SEEDS 
Double Bubbleberry

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]WORLD OF SEEDS
Diamond Line [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Stoned Immaculate 

PYRAMID SEEDS
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Osiris
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Anestesia
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tutankhamon

TH SEEDS
MK-Ultra
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] SOMA 
NYC Diesel

BROTHERS GRIMM
Matanuska Thunderfuck

NO NAME;
White Russian
Sour Bubble
Up-Town
Train Wreck
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Brain Storm 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]BlueBerry X NL 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Mango
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]G-13 x Big Bud

And my first and so far only cross....Afghooey (clone only) x MTF = Thunder-Goo
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know from cali connect i gotta get my hands on some chem 4 Og and some more larry og n pack of each.I still want the sfv og kush bx2 whenever swerve will drop those.If my chem valley kush end up male i may order some more of those(i hope its a girl).I know all i really want is Haze,kush,chemdog and sour diesel in my garden a couple different strains here and there but these what my garden will be mainly focused on..
> Racer i love your list lmao


 i've really gotta find my raskals og.. that shit is beyond pissing me off..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've really gotta find my raskals og.. that shit is beyond pissing me off..


need me to come and help lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> The main complaint I have, when Attitude is having a good promotion...they seem to always be out of the beans that I want.
> 
> My collection isn't as impressive as most listed here....but I find it growing by the day, very addicting.
> 
> ...


Impressive nonetheless


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> The main complaint I have, when Attitude is having a good promotion...they seem to always be out of the beans that I want.
> 
> My collection isn't as impressive as most listed here....but I find it growing by the day, very addicting.
> 
> ...


 have you tried any of those mosca chem 4's? i picked up a pack of the mosca c99, and i've heard that is supposed to be pretty good, its the bx..


----------



## GringoLoco (Feb 27, 2011)

Impressive list MomaPug, how is that Mosca C99? I was also thinking of getting a pack for the promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Impressive list MomaPug, how is that Mosca C99? I was also thinking of getting a pack for the promo.


 i've still yet to crack any.. i just picked my next grow a couple of days ago and got everything in starter plugs now.. alphakronik bubba love and and this x i've got of the white x deadhead og..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

have you grown deadhead wbw?? and if so, what can i expect in terms of stretch on her??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

Im growing it now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

Smells so skunky, rotten and fuelly
No stretch at all very compact if i have to say so.She is one nice cola.I have a clone that i will make a mother of and keep this strain around until i find a nice male to pollinate her..She is a keeper in my garden for sure..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Smells so skunky, rotten and fuelly
> No stretch at all very compact if i have to say so.She is one nice cola.I have a clone that i will make a mother of and keep this strain around until i find a nice male to pollinate her..She is a keeper in my garden for sure..


 damn.. looks dank as fawk.. i'm rather disappointed with my last grow.. i don't know what happened.. it was my first grow with my new setup.. the new 400 watter over my old 250.. i mean i grew some dank strains.. the chemdawg x bb from sannies and white russian, but for some reason or another it never really frosted up much at all.. i mean it looks dank, just minus the frosting.. it really pisses me off tbh.. i don't know.. 
i'm hoping to have much better results with this next grow. ive only heard good things about alphakronik, and that snowcap in the cross looks killer, and how can you go wrong with bubba kush? and those others ones, the white x the deadhead, i'm not sure who made them, but i'm hoping i get atleast one that is gonna lean more towards the white side of things..

what kinda bulb do you run wbw?? that shit looks lovely fosho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn.. looks dank as fawk.. i'm rather disappointed with my last grow.. i don't know what happened.. it was my first grow with my new setup.. the new 400 watter over my old 250.. i mean i grew some dank strains.. the chemdawg x bb from sannies and white russian, but for some reason or another it never really frosted up much at all.. i mean it looks dank, just minus the frosting.. it really pisses me off tbh.. i don't know..
> i'm hoping to have much better results with this next grow. ive only heard good things about alphakronik, and that snowcap in the cross looks killer, and how can you go wrong with bubba kush? and those others ones, the white x the deadhead, i'm not sure who made them, but i'm hoping i get atleast one that is gonna lean more towards the white side of things..
> 
> what kinda bulb do you run wbw?? that shit looks lovely fosho.


 agromax 400 hps bulb..It says 30% is blue for flowering


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> agromax 400 hps bulb..It says 30% is blue for flowering


 nice.. i mean i'm running an eye hortilux, but its not one with the added spectrum to it like urs with the blue.. i was thinking of getting this digilux bulb that has the added blue to it.. idk.. what nuits your run? lol... i'm gonna get to the bottom of it for sure..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

Im using advanced nutrients grow-micro-bloom i was thinking of going organic with earth juice nutes grow-bloom-micro blast but i might just stick with a.n. nutes..No need to mess with ph and it has all the macro nutes already in it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im using advanced nutrients grow-micro-bloom i was thinking of going organic with earth juice nutes grow-bloom-micro blast but i might just stick with a.n. nutes..No need to mess with ph and it has all the macro nutes already in it.


 nice.. i'm using an as well. i got the kushie kush a couple of grows ago for dgt's og and it came with like ten or 11 bottles of crap.. i've got a ton of nuits.. i still have a lot of ff stuff left and a couple of five gallon jugs of gh that the guy through in when i bought my old lamp from him..
i just went and bought a new eye hortilux super blue bulb and a diglux hps bulb.. i'm done playing games with this shit, lol.. i just can't figure out why they never really frosted up.. i mean when i grew super skunk from g13 labs on my first grow, it looked frostier than my last grow, and i would think that chemdawg and white russian should be much frostier than some cheap ass g13 labs strain.. idk..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

i used to use a hps conversion bulb cuz i only had an mh setup as my hood had the built in ballast and all, it was kinda old but ran great, i just wanted more power, lol.. i wonder if the conversion bulb may have had more blue in it.. fuck, i hate that....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 27, 2011)

You should be fine with the bulbs you got now


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 27, 2011)

yah.. i hope so, or i'm done growing.. if im not happy with my next grow, im gonna throw all my shit out of my window.. t5, hps, mh, 250, 400 watter, fans, filters, seeds, the whole lot.. my luck and it would probably grow better in the pile of dogshit that they landed in with the sun than they did with all my love ,, lmao..

and of course, we all know that i'm only joking here as i don't want people stading under my windows waiting to get the score of a lifetime, lol.. but i do hope things turn around some next grow.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know what to order this month. May buy a pack of dinafem powerkush because this plant is impressive, barely any stem on the branches. Just buds all the way down and she is huge.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have no clue what i want either.. maybe ill look at some reeferman stuff... or gage green.. or if they have any good alphakronik gear i'd be all over that, but i doubt they have much left..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I am gonna go for a pack of something pure sativa or almost pure. Maybe try a WoS Landrace pack like Kazazulu or something or maybe some Reeferman Black Seed or maybe a nice silver haze. But like you said it all depends on what is in stock. 
I have a Chocolope seed in a jiffy pellet now. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

i love sativa's.. absolutely my favorite high hands down.. but i'm still a lil nervous going with an almost pure sativa.. 14 weeks or so is a longggg time to grow a plant.. i guess its not that bad if you just through it right into flower once its established, but still...
i have some ssh and sssdh that id like to crack, and reeferman has some really nice sativ's that i have my eye on.. i just picked up his cherry haze, and i'm sure its probably dank as fawk, i am going to try a nice sativa soon.. i just killed my sensi seeds jack herer seedling, i was really looking forward to that one as well..


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm down to 6 possibles. I'll be buying 2.

***G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized 

***CH9 Female Seeds Jack 33 

***Dutch Passion Shaman Feminized 

***EVA Seeds Missing Feminized 

***Royal Queen Seeds Amnesia Haze Feminized 

***Female Seeds X-Line C99 Hybrid 

My wish list is so long it took forever to narrow it down, but I picked these because they're the ones that won't take a super long time to flower!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

that c99 hybrid should be nice, and c99 is a super fast flowerer i think around seven to eight weeks..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a pack of the c99 during last month's sale. I will grow em out after the summer. My dance card is full for right now. heh
I jarred up my pineapple express last night and have 2 good sized jars packed with rock hard nuggets, maybe about 2.5 oz. I chopped everything down to small nuggets because I am sick of mold hiding inside big buds. Plus it makes it easier grabbing a nugget for the bowl and not getting your fingers all sticky.
I have so much finishing up that my drybox should be running almost nonstop for a good month. Roadrunner is about a week out followed by LA at maybe 3-4 and power kush about 4-5 and somewhere in there will be a white russian and then I have 2 going from Sannies, el monstre and 1 from a mixed indica pack and behind that I have a pyramid anasthesia and behind that I have 2 aurora indica girls and then behind them is a vortex and a bc roadkill and then finally a chocolope. SO I think that will keep me medicated all summer. Knowing me I will end up germing something else once I have some room.


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 28, 2011)

I pretty much decided on that one! I am trying to harvest every 8 weeks. Once I have a good supply, I'll look at longer flowering varieties!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I got a pack of the c99 during last month's sale. I will grow em out after the summer. My dance card is full for right now. heh
> I jarred up my pineapple express last night and have 2 good sized jars packed with rock hard nuggets, maybe about 2.5 oz. I chopped everything down to small nuggets because I am sick of mold hiding inside big buds. Plus it makes it easier grabbing a nugget for the bowl and not getting your fingers all sticky.
> I have so much finishing up that my drybox should be running almost nonstop for a good month. Roadrunner is about a week out followed by LA at maybe 3-4 and power kush about 4-5 and somewhere in there will be a white russian and then I have 2 going from Sannies, el monstre and 1 from a mixed indica pack and behind that I have a pyramid anasthesia and behind that I have 2 aurora indica girls and then behind them is a vortex and a bc roadkill and then finally a chocolope. SO I think that will keep me medicated all summer. Knowing me I will end up germing something else once I have some room.


 damn hemp.. i only wish i had that much room to flower that many strains at one time.. it would really cut down on my agony of having to pick only one or two strains to grow at a time..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn hemp.. i only wish i had that much room to flower that many strains at one time.. it would really cut down on my agony of having to pick only one or two strains to grow at a time..


 I don't have the room is the problem. lmao
They're all in a 4x4 tent except chocolope, roadrunner, vortex and bc roadkill. The LA Woman is big and in a 3 gallon pot but the power kush is huge and in a 5 gallon but all the rest are in little 3L pots and keeping em small because I went a little germ happy.lol. i was hoping for more males.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I don't have the room is the problem. lmao
> They're all in a 4x4 tent except chocolope, roadrunner, vortex and bc roadkill. The LA Woman is big and in a 3 gallon pot but the power kush is huge and in a 5 gallon but all the rest are in little 3L pots and keeping em small because I went a little germ happy.lol. i was hoping for more males.


 lol.. atleast i'm not the only one who does this.. nice to know.. i just germed ten beans, and have one already going, and i may have room for maybe five or six... i'm hoping for a couple of males to narrow things down..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

I always seem to get high germ rates and 90% females with regular seeds. Kinda sucks when you are hoping for a nice strong stud male but I guess I can't complain. 
I always get super stretchy sickly looking males.

The one indica mix I have going I am still unsure of. 
It never showed a preflower and still hasn't showed a hair or a nad but seems to be growing like a female and forming flowers. 
I think it is like that because I topped it right as it was about to show sex.
If it does turn out to be a male it will definitely become my stud because you should see how thick the stalk is for such a little plant with nice strong stiff branches. 
And also 1 more thing about this plant that I never seen before is when I topped it it bled red. 
Yes red. Not the usual clear to yellowish fluid, it looked like tranny fluid. It has a big black scab where I topped it now.
I've never seen that before.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

yah, you probably stressed it out when you topped it so late..the good news is that males usually show sex first, so it should hopefully be a female.. oh yah, you were hoping for a male, lol.. but i don't think that you'll be that upset if it is a female..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 28, 2011)

Naah I don't think it stressed out to bad. I just chopped the top few nodes where she normally would've showed sex by now. heh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i have no clue what i want either.. maybe ill look at some reeferman stuff... or gage green.. or if they have any good alphakronik gear i'd be all over that, but i doubt they have much left..


akg is coming out with omegadawg and restocking on everything else by the promo its buy one get one pack free


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

Im looking and hoping they have some new stock for cali connection if not ill be grabbing some more akg for sure..Maybe some dna seeds too.Ive been looking at recon..Tga is next on the list with the plushberry of course


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

what is the makeup of the omegadawg wyte? not familiar with that one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

chemdawg cut with spacequeen


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> chemdawg cut with spacequeen


nice..........................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice..........................


Yeah im sure he got more new releases coming soon but i just want snowdawg and alphadawg or omegadawg those sound like winners to me..


----------



## dwarfman420 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't know if it's been mentioned or not, but I ran across this recently: March 4th-7th

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-biggest-attitude-promo-ever/

Attitude Seed Bank&#8217;s  BIGGEST Attitude Promo EVER is happening the first weekend in March&#8230;( from *10am* (UKGMT) *4th March* &#8211; *3pm* (UKGMT) *7th March *)
Yes this is the moment you have all been waiting for &#8230; Attitude Seed Bank Present its 4TH Birthday giveaway. We wish to thank all you guys for your custom and we would love it if you joined in the celebrations with us, so we have some awesome giveaways for you -
*When you spend OVER £30 on SEEDS, we will GIVE you:*

*1 x FEM T.H SEEDS &#8211; SAGE*

*1 X FEM T.H SEEDS &#8211; KUSHAGE
1 X FEM T.H SEEDS &#8211; BURMESE KUSH
2 X REG T.H SEEDS &#8211; DARK STAR
2 x REG T.H SEEDS &#8211; HEAVY DUTY FRUITY
1 X BRAND NEW G13 LABS SEEDS (TBA)Plus you will still receive the normal U.F.O&#8217;s on top of this&#8230;BUT THIS IS NOT EVERYTHING&#8230;*

* 1 lucky customer will win a paid trip to Amsterdam, paid flights, paid hotel etc.*

*And Every order will receive a free packet of rolling papers.*



*We will have a special birthday page, where you will be able to pick one free gift ranging from Attitude Tshirts, DNA clothing, Tins, lighters, Bags, etc etc. This will be first come first served.*

*So the potential to grab tons of freebies is HUGE, for 10% off your order use voucher code (420) at the checkout.


*I will be ordering mine then.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

dwarfman420 said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned or not, but I ran across this recently: March 4th-7th
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/the-biggest-attitude-promo-ever/
> 
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 28, 2011)

Im there and squared


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I'm down to 6 possibles. I'll be buying 2.
> 
> ***G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized
> 
> ...


Mosca seeds also has a C-99 Bx that is supposed to be awesome.


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, that's the actual strain on my wish list, but if I try the Female Seeds version, I can get 1-2 packs of other seeds, too. I really want either TH Seedss Jack 33 or G-13 Labs Purple Haze. It depends how much I spend on grow room upgrades between now and then! Lol. So many strains, such limited space! Next up, I am going to germ. 4 Kannabia Seeds BCN Diesel Automatics, to grow full time in my flower area on 20/4 lights and 3 Sweet Seeds Wild Roses in my veg area, to move to Flowering afte I Harvest the autos. Just waiting on my 400 Watt HPS for my Flower area and the last 3 reflectors for my Veg area. Both are scheduled for delivery tomorrow, so I'll probably drop my seeds in their shot glasses of water tomorrow as well!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Yeah, that's the actual strain on my wish list, but if I try the Female Seeds version, I can get 1-2 packs of other seeds, too. I really want either TH Seedss Jack 33 or G-13 Labs Purple Haze. It depends how much I spend on grow room upgrades between now and then! Lol. So many strains, such limited space! Next up, I am going to germ. 4 Kannabia Seeds BCN Diesel Automatics, to grow full time in my flower area on 20/4 lights and 3 Sweet Seeds Wild Roses in my veg area, to move to Flowering afte I Harvest the autos. Just waiting on my 400 Watt HPS for my Flower area and the last 3 reflectors for my Veg area. Both are scheduled for delivery tomorrow, so I'll probably drop my seeds in their shot glasses of water tomorrow as well!


Where are you getting that freebie promo from? (Female seeds)


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Yeah, that's the actual strain on my wish list, but if I try the Female Seeds version, I can get 1-2 packs of other seeds, too. I really want either TH Seedss Jack 33 or G-13 Labs Purple Haze. It depends how much I spend on grow room upgrades between now and then! Lol. So many strains, such limited space! Next up, I am going to germ. 4 Kannabia Seeds BCN Diesel Automatics, to grow full time in my flower area on 20/4 lights and 3 Sweet Seeds Wild Roses in my veg area, to move to Flowering afte I Harvest the autos. Just waiting on my 400 Watt HPS for my Flower area and the last 3 reflectors for my Veg area. Both are scheduled for delivery tomorrow, so I'll probably drop my seeds in their shot glasses of water tomorrow as well!


the attitude were just running a promo on mosca gear too.. that's when i picked up my pack of c99 bx and i also got a free pack of mosca something or another.. i don't remember, i just through it on top of all of my other seeds in my collection pile..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the attitude were just running a promo on mosca gear too.. that's when i picked up my pack of c99 bx and i also got a free pack of mosca something or another.. i don't remember, i just through it on top of all of my other seeds in my collection pile..


I think the Mosca promo ended. They are dropping all the other promos before the birthday event it seems. That totallyy sucks, but more for them. My OCD was going to force me to buy $250 worth of genetics, now I have to reconsider since I want to maximize my money. I usually like to order the BOGO deals, but if there are none...

Not really sold on Riot seeds yet... Alphakronik looks cool, and if the Connasuer promo stays I might grab some SSSDH.


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm ordering from the Attitude. Iwas considering the Mosca C99 BX1 because of the promo but, I think it's over.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have a couple of seeds from riot, but i haven't grown any yet... i keep hearing a lot of mixed reviews on him..but at times i don't know if its really more about the guy matthew riot or his gear.. i know he did a lot of shady shit to people to get his company up and running like telling people that he was starting a collective for sick people and asked for donations in the forms of cuts and a lot of people gave them to him only to find that there is no collective and he was actually starting riot seeds.. kinda rubbed a lot of people the wrong way.. that and i heard that when outlaw got busted he was all laughing about it and shit.. all very not cool in my book..
i used to be a member over at potpimp before that whole thing blew up, but right when it did, everyone on the site was basically saying goodbye and saying where they were going to be hanging out and whatnot, when i saw someone mention that they were going to be hanging out over on riots seeds forum.. i kinda liked the person, so i went over and signed up at riot's forums.. talk about a whiny fucker.. christ.. and those boards are pretty dead on the most part.. i just like to go over once in awhile to read all the drama, i think its kinda funny, lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I'm ordering from the Attitude. Iwas considering the Mosca C99 BX1 because of the promo but, I think it's over.


Oh I thought you were getting some free packs from Female Seeds. Ok thanks.

By the way, why G13 Purple Haze?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I read that stuff about Riot too, and in his Sputnick 3.0 description he was talking crap about TGA and Sub, which I don't really care about per se but there is no need for that stuff. If your products are good, they should stand on their own without the need to call attention to yourself by making inflammatory statements. 

Having said that, doesn't mean he can't pick good genetics. I'll let his seeds speak for themselves. If I grow them out and they suck, I'll talk crap then.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

i almost ordered from riot, then i found out he was using fake pictures for a few of his strains so i decided against it. what i WILL order though is his clusterfuck mix (when its back in stock), its only 20 bucks...and if i get some good looking ladies out of that mix, then i will probably order some of his genetics...once attitude puts them in pick and mix that is...

but right now it looks like im gona order a pack of someone's C99, not sure whose yet...been lookin at them for awhile now. the clusterfuck mix if its in stock...maybe 2 of them, a 10 pack of querkle if its back in stock and alpha's snozzberry...and possibly a couple world of seeds pick and mix...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah I've been eying those original land race strains that World of Seeds has. I want to experiment with some untouched genetics, I think it would be cool to do a "World of Weed" run with 2 seeds from all 8 packs. Maybe I'll use those in the odd months when the freebies suck. Then I'll hit the females with my current males, feminize some others, and collect the pollen from the males. Should be some interesting breeding material.


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 1, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Oh I thought you were getting some free packs from Female Seeds. Ok thanks.
> 
> By the way, why G13 Purple Haze?


I thought the picture looks amazing and it seems to me G13 have a pretty solid reputation for good genetics. If you have a recommendation for a different seed company's Purple Haze, I'll look into it. I was thinking about Positronics, but I haven't heard much about them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 1, 2011)

from what i here positronics are old school so they might be good.Sannies used their skunk and other strains to make a couple himself


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I thought the picture looks amazing and it seems to me G13 have a pretty solid reputation for good genetics. If you have a recommendation for a different seed company's Purple Haze, I'll look into it. I was thinking about Positronics, but I haven't heard much about them.


 you should check out some of reeferman's strains.. he's got a couple really nice haze's and sativa's in general.. i just picked up his cherry haze.. and also connasuer has a sssdh that they got from rez and reworked it some.. i would imagine that they are both gonna be some fire when i get around to them..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 1, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah I've been eying those original land race strains that World of Seeds has. I want to experiment with some untouched genetics, I think it would be cool to do a "World of Weed" run with 2 seeds from all 8 packs. Maybe I'll use those in the odd months when the freebies suck. Then I'll hit the females with my current males, feminize some others, and collect the pollen from the males. Should be some interesting breeding material.


From what I've gathered, the WOS land race strains are just dutch strains they rrenamed to get people to buy them. They are good seeds, I grew some colombian golds and were good sativa dominant plants and I haveseen some very good grows from their gear it'sjust robably not what they say thry are which I find frustrating and offputting. Finding true landraces is hard or even impossible in some cases. I'm not trying to discourage you or anything but I will belooking elsewhere in the future.

I have heard great reviews of Ace's strains and thry havesome interesting sativas. This place has some good word of mouth and interesting looking strains.http://brazilianseedcompany.webs.com/ They are going out of bisiness though so when they are gone, that's it. Also, reeferman is supposed to have some good sativas and I'mgrowing his santa marta colombian gold ATM. I have heard some bad things about them recently (not doing his own breeding anymore and some personal things that some would not want to deal with) and I had a bad experience with some of his gear last time so I will need to finish these before I come to an opinion personally. Already have one female though so the wait will not be long now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> From what I've gathered, the WOS land race strains are just dutch strains they rrenamed to get people to buy them. They are good seeds, I grew some colombian golds and were good sativa dominant plants and I haveseen some very good grows from their gear it'sjust robably not what they say thry are which I find frustrating and offputting. Finding true landraces is hard or even impossible in some cases. I'm not trying to discourage you or anything but I will belooking elsewhere in the future.
> 
> I have heard great reviews of Ace's strains and thry havesome interesting sativas. This place has some good word of mouth and interesting looking strains.http://brazilianseedcompany.webs.com/ They are going out of bisiness though so when they are gone, that's it. Also, reeferman is supposed to have some good sativas and I'mgrowing his santa marta colombian gold ATM. I have heard some bad things about them recently (not doing his own breeding anymore and some personal things that some would not want to deal with) and I had a bad experience with some of his gear last time so I will need to finish these before I come to an opinion personally. Already have one female though so the wait will not be long now.


 did you ever get to the bottom of that hermie issue with his epk pipe? are you running a cut of that now or are you done with that strain??


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 1, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I thought the picture looks amazing and it seems to me G13 have a pretty solid reputation for good genetics. If you have a recommendation for a different seed company's Purple Haze, I'll look into it. I was thinking about Positronics, but I haven't heard much about them.


No reason, I was going to order one when it was a freebie, but they pulled it. Just be careful about chasing pictures. If I'm wrong i apologize, but you seem to be Just starting out and i was just going to say that instead of chasing pictures, try the different strains out and find what you like. Purple and pretty doesn't mean anything in the bowl, but Diesel tastes different from Haze and is different from the Trainwrecks. Too many people focus on looks and not quality. Just want you to get off on the right foot. Also, look for different strains so you can see how an Indica grows versus Sativa vs Hybrids.

But yes, g13 seems to have very good, strong seeds. I have some Pineapple Express going right now, VERY strong and healthy.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> From what I've gathered, the WOS land race strains are just dutch strains they rrenamed to get people to buy them. They are good seeds, I grew some colombian golds and were good sativa dominant plants and I haveseen some very good grows from their gear it'sjust robably not what they say thry are which I find frustrating and offputting. Finding true landraces is hard or even impossible in some cases. I'm not trying to discourage you or anything but I will belooking elsewhere in the future.
> 
> I have heard great reviews of Ace's strains and thry havesome interesting sativas. This place has some good word of mouth and interesting looking strains.http://brazilianseedcompany.webs.com/ They are going out of bisiness though so when they are gone, that's it. Also, reeferman is supposed to have some good sativas and I'mgrowing his santa marta colombian gold ATM. I have heard some bad things about them recently (not doing his own breeding anymore and some personal things that some would not want to deal with) and I had a bad experience with some of his gear last time so I will need to finish these before I come to an opinion personally. Already have one female though so the wait will not be long now.


Great, thanks for crushing my dreams...

Just kidding. Well, now I have to think about it. Maybe I'll just grab something crazy from them and see how it goes. If nothing else, I'll have more seeds to mess with after I feminize it.

Thanks for the heads up on the others, I'll check them now.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> did you ever get to the bottom of that hermie issue with his epk pipe? are you running a cut of that now or are you done with that strain??


Nah I planted these CGs about a week before the EPK hermied or I probably wouldn't have germed them but so far I'm glad I did. I didnt keep any cuts of the EPK and if I had that cut would have been destroyed. I have some suspect seeds that I will run along with them sometime I guess but ATM I don't have real plans for them.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 1, 2011)

just made an order from castle marijuana seeds...had my eye on a couple of the strains they have for a while now...couldnt find em anywhere else. we'll see how this goes with them...


1x Magus Genetics - Biddy Early - Regular x1 for £3.64 each
1x DNA Genetics - Pure Afghan - Regular x1 for £2.44 each
2x Next Generation - Dynamite - Regular x1 for £5.88 each
1x Dutch Passion - Twilight - Feminized x1 for £5.42 each
1x Holy Smoke - Thunderbud - Regular x1 for £4.89 each
2x Spice of Life - Blue Satellite - Regular x1 for £8.46 each
1x Serious - Bubble Gum - Regular x1 for £6.49 each

Subtotal : £51.56 GBP
Tax : £2.92 GBP
Shipping : £0.00 GBP
Total : £51.56 GBP


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just made an order from castle marijuana seeds...had my eye on a couple of the strains they have for a while now...couldnt find em anywhere else. we'll see how this goes with them...
> 
> 
> 1x Magus Genetics - Biddy Early - Regular x1 for £3.64 each
> ...


Cool, some new strains in there. Do you get freebies?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 2, 2011)

no i dont think they give freebies...at least they didnt mention any....but they do have free guaranteed shipping on orders over 50 GBP.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

Whats up with Blue Satellite? Sounds sexy.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 2, 2011)

PipeDream,Santa Marta Gold and Punta Rosa,still float around the S.E. US as " good regs". I see Punta Rosa 3-4 times a year and the Gold about twice. If you're not an old fart you wouldn't have any idea what the stuff is. I know none of the young guys who sell it here do.

There's an old grower/toker I know who has literally saved seed from every good batch of weed he's come across for forty years. Keep 'em all labeled and dated in a chest freezer. He'll tell you he'll let you have a few,but when it comes down to it,he never can. He's just a tad OCD. Grows some excellent buddage w/ his crosses.

His house and property looks like one of those places on "American Pickers",he's got junk his grandpa hauled home back in the 30's.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

I just saw Punta Rosa on a website today selling those strains.Does his strain look legit? I was thinking about buying some of his last packs.

http://brazilianseedcompany.webs.com/


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> PipeDream,Santa Marta Gold and Punta Rosa,still float around the S.E. US as " good regs". I see Punta Rosa 3-4 times a year and the Gold about twice. If you're not an old fart you wouldn't have any idea what the stuff is. I know none of the young guys who sell it here do.
> 
> There's an old grower/toker I know who has literally saved seed from every good batch of weed he's come across for forty years. Keep 'em all labeled and dated in a chest freezer. He'll tell you he'll let you have a few,but when it comes down to it,he never can. He's just a tad OCD. Grows some excellent buddage w/ his crosses.
> 
> His house and property looks like one of those places on "American Pickers",he's got junk his grandpa hauled home back in the 30's.


I would love to inherit that treasure


----------



## Spoc (Mar 2, 2011)

Anybody gone with Gage Green Genetics? He's got some interesting strains. Actually half of them I want to try out but one that stands out is Grape Stomper x OG. Would love to hear about this company. I know the bank was affiliated with Mathew Riot Seeds but no longer has anything to do with Riot Seeds. Don't know the full story but believe Gage Greens Grape Stomper was stolen by Mathew Riot. Have been reading alot about this Riot guy. I'm on the fence as I've read Mathew Riots version of how he got his genetics.. I guess what it boils down to is, both of these banks are supposed to offer stellar genetics..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Whats up with Blue Satellite? Sounds sexy.


blue satellite is a strain i really dont know much about other than its supposed to work wonders for crohn's disease....so ive been lookin at it for a while, castle was the only place that i could find it. here's the description:

*Blue Satellite*

For the latest Joint Project release of the Blue Satellite the male was selected for its dark purpling and tremendous resin count. Expect a fairly homogenous crop for a true f2. Dark green and huge, the leaves are unmistakable. Many are entirely purple at harvest and all have an uplifting fragrance and high.
Type: Sativa hybrid
Taste/Smell: Sweet berries, hazy undertones
Shape: Central cola with sometimes many branches, can be lanky and stretchy
Height Indoor: 1  2 meter
Height Outdoor: 2+ meters
Flower-time Indoor: 60  80 days, phenotype dependant.
Flower-time Outdoor: Late October in Northern hemisphere.
Yield Indoor: Generally low
Yield Outdoor: Low to medium.
Humidity Level: Prefers semi-dry conditions, sativa structure helps with mold resistence.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 2, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> PipeDream,Santa Marta Gold and Punta Rosa,still float around the S.E. US as " good regs". I see Punta Rosa 3-4 times a year and the Gold about twice. If you're not an old fart you wouldn't have any idea what the stuff is. I know none of the young guys who sell it here do.
> 
> There's an old grower/toker I know who has literally saved seed from every good batch of weed he's come across for forty years. Keep 'em all labeled and dated in a chest freezer. He'll tell you he'll let you have a few,but when it comes down to it,he never can. He's just a tad OCD. Grows some excellent buddage w/ his crosses.
> 
> His house and property looks like one of those places on "American Pickers",he's got junk his grandpa hauled home back in the 30's.


thats awesome. would love to try some of his bud.

i totally understand him not wanting to get rid of them when it comes down to it...i mean dam, he's had em for so long he's gotta have a tight grip on them.

haha...maybe frank and mike from pickers could get some of those seeds of his hands...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

I sware on my life i was in a thread talking to subcool about his strain plushberry..
I asked him how is it a kush strain and whats in black cherry soda that makes it a kush hybrid.
The dude came off like a real douche and now the thread is gone like a mod or sub himself deleted the whole thread wow is all i got to say.

The only answer he gave was saying" its kush because i say its kush and it smells like kush" wtf???
I never heard that from a breeder usually kush would have some type of afghan,paki,hindu,chemdawg something in it from that line.He just straight up said because of smell..
I will never ever waste money on his strain ever again since the dude came off like a douche and deleted the thread i found that shocking and funny at the same time


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> No reason, I was going to order one when it was a freebie, but they pulled it. Just be careful about chasing pictures. If I'm wrong i apologize, but you seem to be Just starting out and i was just going to say that instead of chasing pictures, try the different strains out and find what you like. Purple and pretty doesn't mean anything in the bowl, but Diesel tastes different from Haze and is different from the Trainwrecks. Too many people focus on looks and not quality. Just want you to get off on the right foot. Also, look for different strains so you can see how an Indica grows versus Sativa vs Hybrids.
> 
> But yes, g13 seems to have very good, strong seeds. I have some Pineapple Express going right now, VERY strong and healthy.


I have a ton of seeds already, mostly singles, but some packs as well. I don't go by the pictures as much as by the description of the strain. I have maybe 30% indica dominant strains, but most of my seeds are more on the SATIVA dominant side. I eventually want to try out some pure sativas, but I want to go through a few more grows first!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

So according to subcool because it smells like kush its a kush when it does not even have kush in its background and because he is a breeder i cant question him about...
So TO ALL PEOPLE WHO HAVE PLUSHBERRY KNOW ITS NOT A KUSH STRAIN ITS ANOTHER ONE OF SUBCOOLS MIXED AND MATCHED STRAINS..NOT SAYING ITS BAD OR GOOD BUT ITS A MUTT.IT HAS NO KUSH LINEAGE IN IT BUT YET HE STILL SAYS ITS A KUSH HYBRID LMFAO......


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I sware on my life i was in a thread talking to subcool about his strain plushberry..
> I asked him how is it a kush strain and whats in black cherry soda that makes it a kush hybrid.
> The dude came off like a real douche and now the thread is gone like a mod or sub himself deleted the whole thread wow is all i got to say.
> 
> ...


 i saw that thread too. i was shocked by it as well...he must have woke up on the wrong side of the bed or something. i dont consider it a kush just cuz he said so, he admits to not liking kush so he stays away from it so i dont think he has the experience to start naming kushes....but i also know he has killer genetics so ill keep growing them. i try to keep personal shit out of business shit. probably wont go up to his booth at any cannabis cups/expos though after that.



its just like riot, yeah he may be a dick head and a thief...but if his genetics prove themselves, then ill buy a few.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

Im not saying the guy has bad genetics at all i was just caught by surprise after chatting with the guy and how he was..You would think he would answer the question that i asked which was"what is in black cherry soda that makes it a kush hybrid" he dodged around that and said its kush because i said so and ive been doing this for 4 decades so i know..I lmao when he wrote that because either i hit a nerve or alot of people are asking him this.
I guess he wanted to jump on the kush train because it sells..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah didnt mean to imply you were calling his genetics bad or anything...just rambling on about what i think.

i think its in the plushberry picture thread.

ive seen a couple other posts where he gets a bit snippy with people asking the same questions over and over...same with a few other people on here, its understandable i guess....and the internet tends to make some people sound rude when they had no intentions of being so...thats happened to me before. but i still dont understand how just smelling like kush makes it a kush strain...either way, it looks amazing and im pretty excited to see what comes of my plushberry plants.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> but i still dont understand how just smelling like kush makes it a kush strain...


You and me both..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 2, 2011)

Isn't the real OG Kush not even a kush but a sativa. And most of the kush hybrids are not real kush. I am growing Dinafem Powerkush right now and this girl is mostly sativa. From what I gather most breeders are adding kush in the name to help it sell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Isn't the real OG Kush not even a kush but a sativa. And most of the kush hybrids are not real kush. I am growing Dinafem Powerkush right now and this girl is mostly sativa. From what I gather most breeders are adding kush in the name to help it sell.


I could go pull up a chart for you but ill just say this.
Og kush is lemon thai x old world paki kush x chemdawg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man I hate Kushes and especially OG Kush and I mean the clone. It has permeated the cali scene and I just hate the flavor.
> It is very potent Indica and yes the one strain I would use to try and improve that is Querkle which has amazing flavor and color but not the potency of OG Kush
> 
> My crew just located a Pink OG Kush Cutting but its hella sick and infested with bugs so it will take a while to secure a decent cutting.
> ...


 As you can see this is what sub says and i find so hilarious..


----------



## auldone (Mar 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I sware on my life i was in a thread talking to subcool about his strain plushberry..
> I asked him how is it a kush strain and whats in black cherry soda that makes it a kush hybrid.
> The dude came off like a real douche and now the thread is gone like a mod or sub himself deleted the whole thread wow is all i got to say.
> 
> ...


I had typed a response to that thread,Plush Berry was the title, and when I hit send, the thread was gone.
Looks like Sub has been called out and he tucked his tail an ran.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

auldone said:


> I had typed a response to that thread,Plush Berry was the title, and when I hit send, the thread was gone.
> Looks like Sub has been called out and he tucked his tail an ran.


 lmfao thats what im thinking but he will surface again.


----------



## auldone (Mar 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmfao thats what im thinking but he will surface again.


I poked the sleeping bear....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im not saying the guy has bad genetics at all i was just caught by surprise after chatting with the guy and how he was..You would think he would answer the question that i asked which was"what is in black cherry soda that makes it a kush hybrid" he dodged around that and said its kush because i said so and ive been doing this for 4 decades so i know..I lmao when he wrote that because either i hit a nerve or alot of people are asking him this.
> I guess he wanted to jump on the kush train because it sells..


 sooo, sub has been breeding for four decades huh?? look at the dude, he can't be much older than me, and i'm only pushing 40 this year, so unless he came out of his momma's womb making strains and crosses, theres no fucking way that that dude has been in the game for 40 years.. WTF... i don't even think that dr greenthumb's would say that bs, and i think he's much much older than sub..
i know that there are ton's of subcool haters, and now i'm starting to see why, lol...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats the reply i got from him that he been doing this for 4 decades and he has knowledge at this but not once did he give a background on the strain saying it has this in it to make it kush he just says from the smell its kush..I dont know how he gets that or where he got it from but he is wrong sorry.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats the reply i got from him that he been doing this for 4 decades and he has knowledge at this but not once did he give a background on the strain saying it has this in it to make it kush he just says from the smell its kush..I dont know how he gets that or where he got it from but he is wrong sorry.


 i really wish that he wouldn't have closed the thread as i would love to read this.. i'm a drama mamma and i love this kind of shit, lmao.. 
i know that someone other than sub has a thread on here called something like.... sub, have you ever heard of a strain called black cherry soda.. its pretty old, but it should still be on here somewhere that maybe you could find out what the make up of the bcs is wyte.. gettem.. lol..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> PipeDream,Santa Marta Gold and Punta Rosa,still float around the S.E. US as " good regs". I see Punta Rosa 3-4 times a year and the Gold about twice. If you're not an old fart you wouldn't have any idea what the stuff is. I know none of the young guys who sell it here do.
> 
> There's an old grower/toker I know who has literally saved seed from every good batch of weed he's come across for forty years. Keep 'em all labeled and dated in a chest freezer. He'll tell you he'll let you have a few,but when it comes down to it,he never can. He's just a tad OCD. Grows some excellent buddage w/ his crosses.
> 
> His house and property looks like one of those places on "American Pickers",he's got junk his grandpa hauled home back in the 30's.


Yeah I'm sure good beans can be acquired from bagseed but as you mentioned, I don't have any idea what is what and that is my overall goal to find what I like and make it always accessable to myself. I have friend that collected beans for many years as well, but never kept them seperate except for one outstanding strain. I havee grown some of them in the past and it was amazing stuff but I have a whole lot of them and there's no way to know what to expect. Also, I didn't get any to germinate last year so they are not keeping to well. The really good stuff I intend to get some more and if I have to perhaps look into giberralic acid (sp?) I would like to try out some thai and hazes maybe go 12/12 from seed or something.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I just saw Punta Rosa on a website today selling those strains.Does his strain look legit? I was thinking about buying some of his last packs.
> 
> http://brazilianseedcompany.webs.com/


Maximus,he's either got his pics mixed up or his strains. What he's calling Colombian Gold is the Punta Rosa and what he's calling Punta Rosa is Colombian Gold. Either way those are can't miss strains. There was always speculation they were the same strain. The Colombians would gird the plants late in it's life cycle to get the gold color.

His Colombian Black looks a lot like Esmeralda Grass,which has been grown on the Pacific coast of Ecuador and southern Colombia since the days of slavery. It's another can't miss strain. The Black was real tough to get outside of S.Florida and still passes for regs down there occassionaly. By the time it reaches the States it's got dark black/green leaf and orange hairs. Very stony,even more so than the Punta Rosa. The Gold has more of an up high than the other two,but if it's been harvested late it can knock you down. All three take forever to mature

I'm real interested in those Brazilian strains. When I was in my teens a local company had a contract to build a chemical plant in Brazil. Those guys would come back with an orange colored weed that was amazing. It was 50 bucks an O when everything else was 15-20 bucks and well worth it. Other than Thai Stick,it was the best weed I smoked in the 70's


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

Alabaster Jones said:


> Maximus,he's either got his pics mixed up or his strains. What he's calling Colombian Gold is the Punta Rosa and what he's calling Punta Rosa is Colombian Gold. Either way those are can't miss strains. There was always speculation they were the same strain. The Colombians would gird the plants late in it's life cycle to get the gold color.
> 
> His Colombian Black looks a lot like Esmeralda Grass,which has been grown on the Pacific coast of Ecuador and southern Colombia since the days of slavery. It's another can't miss strain. The Black was real tough to get outside of S.Florida and still passes for regs down there occassionaly. By the time it reaches the States it's got dark black/green leaf and orange hairs. Very stony,even more so than the Punta Rosa. The Gold has more of an up high than the other two,but if it's been harvested late it can knock you down. All three take forever to mature
> 
> I'm real interested in those Brazilian strains. When I was in my teens a local company had a contract to build a chemical plant in Brazil. Those guys would come back with an orange colored weed that was amazing. It was 50 bucks an O when everything else was 15-20 bucks and well worth it. Other than Thai Stick,it was the best weed I smoked in the 70's


Damn, did you go to Weed college or what?!

Good to know, I'm gonna pick up a couple packs just for the historical value. Thanks! I think the gold is sold out but the black is there, as is Punta Roja. We used to call it red hair. Took a second to recognize, ours never looked that good.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Mar 2, 2011)

msbotwin said:


> i thought the picture looks amazing and it seems to me g13 have a pretty solid reputation for good genetics. If you have a recommendation for a different seed company's purple haze, i'll look into it. I was thinking about positronics, but i haven't heard much about them.


that g13 purple haze is good give it a try its worth it fruity ass hell


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Mar 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Damn, did you go to Weed college or what?!
> 
> Good to know, I'm gonna pick up a couple packs just for the historical value. Thanks! I think the gold is sold out but the black is there, as is Punta Roja. We used to call it red hair. Took a second to recognize, ours never looked that good.


Ohhhhhh,somethin' like that.  My Mexican friends said I could tell Oaxacan from Michoacan with a toke and leap over a full grown Mota Jalapa plant in a single bound.

Punta Rosa was called "Red Bud" here. The look,high, and taste are so distinctive that once you've smoked it,you know it when you run across it again. It's the foundation for a lot of old strains that are grown in the S.E. and lower Ohio Valley.

I'm heading to Florida to visit family in a few weeks. I can always count on one of those heathens to have some of that Colombian Black waitin' on Uncle Alabaster.

BTW,what that guy has in picture gallery as "Pocket Pot" looks very much like that Brazilian weed I was talking about. Like,really,really close.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 2, 2011)

My wife talks about Thai stick. I want to find some to grow for her.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 3, 2011)

Bros!

Attitude has opened their birthday page. Check out the second page of gifts you can add. Bottom 

Also the Reserva Pravada promo is back!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Bros!
> 
> Attitude has opened their birthday page. Check out the second page of gifts you can add. Bottom
> 
> Also the Reserva Pravada promo is back!


haha, thats funny, i just logged on to post that on here too....great minds..

i think i'm gona go after that TH Seeds box.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2011)

It isnt easy finding that killer dank strain. For those that have grown multistrain, what strain (of yours) is best and for what reason?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2011)

I have grown 30+ strains and so far, bubba kush is on top. I have yet to try this years white widow and super silver haze. bubba kush is on top for potency and trichomb count. flavor is great but i cant say it is truly the best.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

well honestly the best thing i grew so far was super lemon haze the taste was just good and high was also good not too overpowering but a happy eye low high.I still got a bunch of strains growing and the pre 98 bubba bx2 will be my first shot at real bubba kush so i expect alot from that along with all the other kush strains im growing..
The only kush strains i havent tried or am not growing are master kush,afghan kush and paki kush basically but i think that would change real soon.I want to find a good kush strain/s for certain reason/s.I want a good yielder,good smoker day and night and potency has to be high..So if its 1 or 5 ill make sure i have a couple of the best kush strains for keepers..
I honestly think tahoe og will be my new favorite if it smokes like how it smells im in for a treat


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

i've grown around 10 or 15 strains now....Querkle is my favorite so far. sweet grape candy flavor and very strong, relaxing high. the only thing i didnt like aobut it was the low yield but i'm lookin for potency and flavor before yield. 

sativa seeds blackberry and cali connects sour og are a very close second. blackberry for the flavor and sour og for the knock you on your ass high.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

Im glad i got some sour og running right now..Im looking to get a few keepers from the cali connect strains i have which is chem valley kush,pre 98 bubba bx2,tahoe og,deadhead og,larry og,corleone kush,julius caeser..I also got some crosses of reserva privada seeds og 18 x rez chem x sour diesel which i know is going to be a killer strain.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like you got some nice genetics to work with there. i need to finish off my cali connect collection next time they come in stock.


yeah i wasnt too found of sour og early in flowering but boy did she finish off nice...and like i said, hell of a knock you out high....puts me right to sleep at night.

here's a shot of her on harvest day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

How is the taste on her?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2011)

i'm hoping these ogr whites x deadhead og are going to be some straight up fire, and i don't see how i could be wrong with that lineage... other than that, i really liked gr greenthumbs og kush and sour kush from dna when they dropped a few of them for promo only.. that shit was dank as hell, hit right behind the eyeballs, and left me feeling great.. one of my faves thus far for sure..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How is the taste on her?


 very strong fuely lemony flavor...not my favorite, i like more fruity flavors.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> very strong fuely lemony flavor...not my favorite, i like more fruity flavors.


That sounds like something i will love..I like fruit flavors and i love strong pinesol lemon flavors..Thats why i need some other strains to go with my cali conn arsenal


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

yup, sounds like you'll really like sour og then. i like sweet flavors versus the sour fuel flavors...like black domina, that shit was so fuely that i couldnt stand it, i dam near gave that all away.

the chem valley kush i have going right now is so fuely and skunky that it almost burns your nose when you smell it.

dam im gettin excited about attitudes promo...i'm thinkin of gettin alpha's eisbaer, snozzberry and bubba love. probably gonna make a couple orders like you said earlier. have you grown out that snozzberry yet?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you show some pics of the cvk..I only have one going right now and im hoping its a female


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 3, 2011)

hey cmt.. that plant looks amazing.. what kind of yield did you get from her??

i personally love that diesel taste. but i can understand how some peps wouldn't.. i think its one of those love it or hate it type of flavors..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Can you show some pics of the cvk..I only have one going right now and im hoping its a female


lights are off at the moment...ill get a pic of her when i wake up to order at attitude. i messed up and didnt let her re-veg long enough after i sexed it. it had absolutely no stretch in flower so its just a little short, stubby bastard....shoulda kept it in re-veg for another couple weeks at least.



racerboy71 said:


> hey cmt.. that plant looks amazing.. what kind of yield did you get from her??
> 
> i personally love that diesel taste. but i can understand how some peps wouldn't.. i think its one of those love it or hate it type of flavors..


thanks man, i definitely recommended sour og to everyone. well i cant say for sure....i got 2 oz off her, then that put me up to my weight limit so the rest of the buds got thrown into the hash bin....i'd say i threw almost an oz into the hash bin. it was a very good yielder for my setup...average yield for me is between 1.75 and 2.25 oz.

i can see how people would like it too, it a very distinct flavor. by buddy absolutely loved the black domina i had...he was pissed when i got rid of it all lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah mine is very short in veg right now and nodes are stacked on eachother..My plants have been vegging for a month now as soon as im able to take clones from her then ill flower..Im hoping its a her.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful plant, CMT


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

Too bad so sad. No attitude order for me. I was gonna stay up and order but realised i would have to stay up til 5 am. I woke up and went to put in my order, everything i wanted is sold out. mother flunker.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

damn that sucks...I had to get in on that order so this will be added to my collection not much but something to add on.
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 4, 2011)

I am praying that mypaypal debit card gets here today! Instead of buying a prepaid CC, I put all my extra cash in my pay pal account because I should have received my debit card by yesterday. Shoulda just left the money in my bank account and used my regular debit. Oh, well it's not like I'd be planting any new seeds for a while anyway, since I am currently germinating 2 KANNABIA BCN Diesel Autos, 2 Short Stuff Onyx and 3 Sweet Seeds Wild Roses. I still want to order though! We'll see...


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 4, 2011)

Almost thought my order wasn't going to go through, as soon as 5am hit the site slowed way down. I'm happy I got everything on my want list.

Paradise Seeds Ice Cream Feminized 05 Seeds 
Pick and Mix World of Seeds Legend Collection Afghan Kush Special 03 Seeds
Mosca Seeds Cinderella 99 BX-1 10 Seeds 
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen 01 seeds
UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush

Damn fine promo


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 4, 2011)

Just ordered... from dah tude...

Greenhouse Super Silver Haze
Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze
Greenhouse Hawaiian Snow
G13 Pineapple Express

then the freebees

UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
TH Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
TH Seeds Kushage Feminized
TH Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
x2 TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
x2 TH Seeds Darkstar
G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush

15 new strains here plus my 14 so... babam 29 wahooo!!!


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok I found something. Here is my order:

Smelly Proof Bags S
Size - 1 bag sp-small 4 £1.88 Gage Green Seeds Good Ideas Mixed Gems
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds GAGD283 1 £24.99 Pick and Mix Nirvana Seeds AK 48 Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds Pick and Mix 1 £5.99 Smelly Proof Bag
Smelly Proof Bag 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Gage Green Free Seeds 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

And I swear this is my last order for a long time, swear I say. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

well here is my order...none of the strains i wanted came back in stock....and thats the last time i tell anyone what im getting before i order...the 2 world of seeds strains that i said i was gona get a week or so ago both sold out real fast this morning...i must have sparked people's interest. probably still gona order 3 more times when the AKG restock hits the shelves. i wanted the TH Seeds box for my gift but it never came into stock...wtf? definitely wasnt worth staying up all night for this promo...

*Gage Green Seeds Good Ideas Mixed Gems
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	GAGD283	1	£24.99
FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Gage Green Free Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF*
Smelly Proof Bag
Smelly Proof Bag	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
*Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple*
*Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	1	£5.99
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	1	£5.99*
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well here is my order...none of the strains i wanted came back in stock....and thats the last time i tell anyone what im getting before i order...the 2 world of seeds strains that i said i was gona get a week or so ago both sold out real fast this morning...i must have sparked people's interest. probably still gona order 3 more times when the AKG restock hits the shelves. i wanted the TH Seeds box for my gift but it never came into stock...wtf? definitely wasnt worth staying up all night for this promo...
> 
> *Gage Green Seeds Good Ideas Mixed Gems
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	GAGD283	1	£24.99
> ...


Very nice. I got the mixed gems too. I like variety.
I have querkle and deep purple already. I was gonna get a serious ak47 from pick n mix but they sold out again. There a few others I had my eye on but they sold out too. And by the time I settled on something I had crap to pick from on the freebies gift thingy. Oh well at least I am going to Amsterdam out of this deal because I feel like I am gonna win that trip. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah i like the variety when im tryin out new breeders....plus it was really the only thing i wanted that was in stock....and it sold out about 5 minutes after i ordered it.

i bought the querkle and deep purple again cuz i'm hoping for a male out of one of them since last time i got both females..

none of the free gifts that i wanted ever came in stock...i was waiting for the TH Seeds box to be available before i ordered but it was never available...oh well.

lol that would be amazing to win that trip to amsterdam...if you win the trip you better send me some seeds back 

if you really want ak47...castle marijuana seeds has them for 12 bucks a piece for regular seeds.
http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/products/serious-ak47 

single seed center has ak47 regular's for 14 bucks.
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/serious-ak47


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

oh yeah...forgot to mention...while i was waiting around for attitude this morning i mailed in an order to Hemp Depot. i went with a 20 pack of UBC Chemo and a 20 pack of Beanho's Purple Kush (PCK x PCK)....looks like the purple kush is selling out fast so i put Beanho's Trainwreck Bx3 x PCK as my back up choice. im pretty excited about the UBC Chemo...been lookin for that one for quite a long time now...now if i could just get Legends Ultimate Indica, my collection would pretty much be complete.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you going to email your order number and contact info? I may do it right now. heh


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Customer Comments:
"n/a"
Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Sour Hazy Jones
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	CONO289	1	£54.99
Riot Seeds Riot's Sweet OG Kush
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds	RIO0279/no du	1	£61.99
Gage Green Seeds L.A Haze
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	RIO0279/no du	1	£37.99
Mr Nice Seeds G13 Widow
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 18 Mr Nice Seeds	RIO0279/no du	1	£59.99
UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds
FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Riot Seeds x 3 Regular
FREE RIOT SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Gage Green Free Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Mar 04 2011, 20:03 PM
Payment Method:	SagePay
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
T-Shirt XXXL
Subtotal:	£214.96
Discount Coupon
420	- £21.50
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £15.00
Grand Total:	£208.46


heres my last order.. i think i may be done ordering beans for awhile as well... lol.. i 'll see how long this last for..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah you look like you may have a problem. lol
You have a years worth of seeds right there. lol


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

And whats up with the new g13 labs strain, are they ever gonna tell us the name?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

i already emailed my order number and info 

hell of a nice order there racerboy....i may add a riot pack on my order when i make my alphakronik purchase.

nope...looks like the G13 labs strain is secret until we get it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i already emailed my order number and info
> 
> hell of a nice order there racerboy....i may add a riot pack on my order when i make my alphakronik purchase.
> 
> nope...looks like the G13 labs strain is secret until we get it..


so what do we have to do, email in our purchase number and contact info to win that trip to amsterdam?? i think that they should just give it to me as i've paid for it many many many times over with all the crap i've bought from them over the years, lmao..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah, email your order number and contact info to attitude to be entered in the contest. i think they did it this way so people who make multiple orders during the promo (like i plan on doing) will only get 1 entry into the drawing.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

I emailed em. This will be my only order for a while or at least til next month. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

lol thats what we all say...then a strain we really want finally comes back in stock...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I emailed em. This will be my only order for a while or at least til next month. lol


 i found the contact us info on their site and used that to email them, is this the right thing to do to get entered in the contest, or is there another way i should go about it..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2011)

I wanna go......


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I wanna go......


 hey mind.. if i won, i was thinking about taking our girl doobious with me, but if i get three tix, i'll take all three, lol.. i wonder how many tix i'm going to win?? you notice how i'm thinking positive about winning right? something that i picked up from charlie sheen, cuz he's a winner as well..


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 4, 2011)

Send;

Name
Contact information
order #
to [email protected]

Good luck!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 4, 2011)

Product: DNA Genetics Sleestack Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 
Product: Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds 
Product: UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Product: FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Product: UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Product: FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
Product: FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Product Code: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese FEM 6 + Lighter
Product Code: FREE Connoseuir Genetics pack! Lucky Dip 11 regular seeds


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Product: DNA Genetics Sleestack Feminized
> Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds
> Product: Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH
> Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds
> ...


 nice picks there m8.. i'm hoping to get a different pick from conniesuer this time as i got the cheesedawgs the last time i ordered.. i guess time will tell though..


----------



## Airwave (Mar 4, 2011)

In stock I have:

6x Dinafem- Shark Attack - fem
5x Tangerine- Dream - fem
5x Dinafem- Critical - fem
3x Reserva Privada- Kandy Kush - fem
3x DNA- Sour Cream - fem
2x Fantaseeds- Cheese - fem
1x Magnus Gen- Motivation - fem
1x Reserva Privada- Cole Train - fem
1x Dutch Passion- Skunk #11 - fem
1x Dutch Passion- White Widow - fem
1x Dutch Passion- Blueberry - fem
1x Serious- Chronic - fem
1x Paradise- Wappa - fem
1x Dutch Passion- Orange Bud - fem
1x Magus Gen- Warlock - fem
1x Paradise- Sensi Star - fem
1x Dutch Passion- Mekong High - fem
1x Kannabia- La Blanca - fem

Today I ordered Bubblegum from THSeeds, so I'll have all the freebies too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol..Now that would be awesome.
Charlie is a winner....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Lol..Now that would be awesome.
> Charlie is a winner....


 you know he breaks up 7 gram rocks.. y? cuz that's how he rolls... and of course, he's a winner who's got tiger blood running through his veins of course..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 4, 2011)

Alhpakronick should have resupplied them for the promo. They missed out.

Riot will prob be UFO next month anyway.


----------



## newuserlol (Mar 4, 2011)

collecting seeds is addictive


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CALP266/no du	1	£69.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Alhpakronick should have resupplied them for the promo. They missed out.
> 
> Riot will prob be UFO next month anyway.


I was hoping akg did but they didnt so oh well..
They sure did miss out on money being made and exposing the genetics to alot of people


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

newuserlol said:


> collecting seeds is addictive


you are not lying


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

i'm still hopin AKG gets in on this promo...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was hoping akg did but they didnt so oh well..
> They sure did miss out on money being made and exposing the genetics to alot of people


 alpha just had a thread saying that he did send in his beans, but they didn't get their in time, but he said they may run some part of a promo longer to get in on his beans.. i think he may have said something about bogo maybe?? i was just reading the thread an hour or so ago...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i'm still hopin AKG gets in on this promo...





racerboy71 said:


> alpha just had a thread saying that he did send in his beans, but they didn't get their in time, but he said they may run some part of a promo longer to get in on his beans.. i think he may have said something about bogo maybe?? i was just reading the thread an hour or so ago...


 I guess we will see


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I guess we will see


 he said he was going to post in the thread when the tude contacts him about getting the package he sent them..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/413770-uk-postal-taking-sweet-ass.html

heres the link for the thread i was talking about...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just posted and subbed to it


 me too, lol.. great minds think... lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

alright, thanks for the link racerboy....i post and sub'd as well....i hope they get there before monday...ill be pissed if they sell out while im at work.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> alright, thanks for the link racerboy....i post and sub'd as well....i hope they get there before monday...ill be pissed if they sell out while im at work.


you need a phone with wifi so you can order from your phone.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you need a phone with wifi so you can order from your phone.


 the only problem with that one wbw is if you live in the states and don't work say the graveyard shift, it maybe hard to get ahold of them being five hours ahead of eastern standard time and all..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah but i be up all the time with two kids living with me lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

wifi? i live in the stix...no wifi out here....hell, most of us are still using dial up internet...


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 4, 2011)

I just ordered mine I CANT WAIT all these damn seeds i think ill be good for 2+ years plus the 12-16 seeds i already have.......... I think im becoming a seed horder lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> I just ordered mine I CANT WAIT all these damn seeds i think ill be good for 2+ years plus the 12-16 seeds i already have.......... I think im becoming a seed horder lol


 ah yes...i remember when i was in your shoes...soon you'll be a full blown addict 

what did ya order?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

i honestly have problems trying to remember when i was like that.. i do remember the first time i ordered beans though.. it was from dr chronic seeds, and right after i ordered them, i got this pop up saying something like.... are you sure you want to continue with this order as cannabis seeds are illegal to purchase .... or some crap like that.. i nearly shat me pants, but i still hit order, and i was off to the races so to speak... who ever would have guessed where this road would have taken me..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

im was looking at this Reserva Privada Mix Pack.....do you guys think they give a mix of strains in the 13 seeds or just 13 seeds of one strain?
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds/reserva-privada-seeds-regular/reserva-privada-connoisseurs-mix/prod_1187.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> im was looking at this Reserva Privada Mix Pack.....do you guys think they give a mix of strains in the 13 seeds or just 13 seeds of one strain?
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds/reserva-privada-seeds-regular/reserva-privada-connoisseurs-mix/prod_1187.html


 im pretty sure that all the beans would be mixed up cmt.. like you may get one or two of each strain, or mayb even just one of all of them, but i would doubt that you'd get 13 seeds all of the same strain, otherwise i would just think that they would sell them under the name of that strain rather than as a mix pack?? that's my take on it atleast..

i've seen a couple of nice mixed packs that i wouldn't mind getting, like i know that cali connection had one awhile ago, but i just didn't like the fact that i'd never really know what strain i was growing, and that kinda bothered me somewhat..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

oh yeah...good point for sure, they would definitely just sell them straight up if they werent mixed. well sweet, ill be adding that mix pack to my order.

oh that cali connect pack would have been nice. i dont really like the fact that you dont know which strain they are either...but for the price, i think i'll be able to deal with not knowing.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2011)

This is definitely the biggest thread I ever created on any board. lol ataboy
I am chewing Extra Sweet Watermelon Gum and wold love some weed that tastes like it. OK I'm baked, off to play mario with my girls. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> This is definitely the biggest thread I ever created on any board. lol ataboy
> I am chewing Extra Sweet Watermelon Gum and wold love some weed that tastes like it. OK I'm baked, off to play mario with my girls. lol


 lol.. i was just reading back to the first couple of pages of this thread hemp where you were saying that no one would probably post in this thread, and someone else even chimed in and said that this thread would probably die a quick death or some shit, lol..
lil did you know how many of us seed whores that there are around these here parts, lol... i love this thread..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

lol.

yeah this grew into quite the monster, thats for sure.

enjoy playin mario....i think call of duty black ops is callin my name...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

damn... we've even hit the 600 posts mark.. that is awesome.. 600 posts and 70 pages.. this is almost as big as the thread the other day about the girl asking for $300 for her rent.. that shit hit like 30 some pages in about three or four hours..


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 4, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> .......... I think im becoming a seed horder lol


 I feel your pain. I want every promo, every month. I just have to try to keep from spending my life savings on seeds. lol. I can't wait for this one to arrive though. Querkle is on the way.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn... we've even hit the 600 posts mark.. that is awesome.. 600 posts and 70 pages.. this is almost as big as the thread the other day about the girl asking for $300 for her rent.. that shit hit like 30 some pages in about three or four hours..


lmao and she got it from some kind people..
dont know if she was real about it or not but i hope she really needed it..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao and she got it from some kind people..
> dont know if she was real about it or not but i hope she really needed it..


 me too... i worked hard for that money..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> me too... i worked hard for that money..


Oh say you was the kindhearted patron?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh say you was the kindhearted patron?


 moi? me?? racerboy??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> moi? me?? racerboy??


lmfao racerboy you slick guy lol...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i honestly have problems trying to remember when i was like that.. i do remember the first time i ordered beans though.. it was from dr chronic seeds, and right after i ordered them, i got this pop up saying something like.... are you sure you want to continue with this order as cannabis seeds are illegal to purchase .... or some crap like that.. i nearly shat me pants, but i still hit order, and i was off to the races so to speak... who ever would have guessed where this road would have taken me..


Bwahahaha me too bro, me too. I ordered from Marc Emery a couple years before that but that was before the internet days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmfao racerboy you slick guy lol...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

DAMN I AM STOCKED THE FCK UP PM IF YOU WANNA TRADE LMAO


Alplhakronik Genes Seeds Snowdawg 2
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALP3275	1	£39.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds Temporarily Sold Out
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CALP266/no du	1	£69.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Qrazy Train
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	3	£17.97
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

lol you and me both WBW. i got one more order in mind after this one..

here's my second order...still gona go after another alphakronik pack too..not sure which one yet.

Alphakronik Genes Seeds Snozzberry
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALPC275	1	£39.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol you and me both WBW. i got one more order in mind after this one..
> 
> here's my second order...still gona go after another alphakronik pack too..not sure which one yet.


Im done for a long time..They better have another promo like this again for me to order from them or put some crazy ufos lol


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like AG restocked now, but I think I'm going to wait and se if the UFO's change by tomorrow... Too bad Riot didn't restock their clustefuck.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im done for a long time..They better have another promo like this again for me to order from them or put some crazy ufos lol


 thats what we all say.

The first step is admitting you have a problem...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Looks like AG restocked now, but I think I'm going to wait and se if the UFO's change by tomorrow... Too bad Riot didn't restock their clustefuck.


yeah akg stocked on the strains i wanted but i could only pick 1 since i got larry og that was a big dent..I could have got 3 packs of akg instead of one if i didnt get the larry but im happy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> thats what we all say.
> 
> The first step is admitting you have a problem...


I have a problem i need help..Racer took me out to relapse i told him i was armed and dangerous my card was loaded with hollow tips and i was itching to pull the trigger lmao


----------



## Spoc (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 you inspired me to buy more. Went ahead and bought Alphakronic Shnozberry. I think I'm done, pockets don't go any deeper..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2011)

Customer Comments:
"n/a"
Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Reeferman Seeds Willie Nelson
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	REEZ139/du	1	£44.99
Gage Green Seeds Pepe Le Chem
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	REEZ139/du	1	£24.99
DNA Genetics Cannadential
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds	DNA-004/dna-004	1	£63.99
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#5 G13 Labs Super Skunk Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS Gage Green Mixed Pack Reg 3 Seeds
Gage Green Free Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized 6 pack + DNA/Reserva Privada Lighter
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese FEM 6 + Lighter	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Mar 05 2011, 16:25 PM
Payment Method:	SagePay
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
T-Shirt XXXL
Subtotal:	£133.97
Discount Coupon
420	- £13.40
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £15.00
Grand Total:	£135.57

Damn you wbw and cmt, your both very bad influences on me, and now me mommy won't let me come out and play when you knock on my door... lol..


----------



## Spoc (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984...did you get 2 packs of AG for free? It looks that way on your order..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Damn you wbw and cmt, your both very bad influences on me, and now me mommy won't let me come out and play when you knock on my door... lol..


very nice order racer...you dont fuck around man.
lmao sorry dude....i have no self control.....appartently you dont have any either  ....plus i just have a very hard time saying no to free shit.



Spoc said:


> cmt1984 you inspired me to buy more. Went ahead and bought Alphakronic Shnozberry. I think I'm done, pockets don't go any deeper..





Spoc said:


> cmt1984...did you get 2 packs of AG for free? It looks that way on your order..


nice decision gettin that Snozzberry...it looks and sounds like one hell of a strain.

no just the one pack. its just the way its listed in my order history, the product name and product code are the same thing so it just looks like 2 packs.


----------



## Spoc (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah akg stocked on the strains i wanted but i could only pick 1 since i got larry og that was a big dent..I could have got 3 packs of akg instead of one if i didnt get the larry but im happy.


I think you'll be extremely happy with Larry OG. What is this 3 packs of AKG. Placed my order and got one pack free...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Snozzberry looks bomb,snowdawg looks bomb and eisbear looks carzy..I was going to get the cheddarwurst but then i said ill go with the snowdawg hoping i get cheddarwurst freebies or more snowdawgs..who knows ill see whn they get here..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Spoc said:


> I think you'll be extremely happy with Larry OG. What is this 3 packs of AKG. Placed my order and got one pack free...


The larry og was basically two packs of akg in price thats what i meant and i ordered one pack so i could have got 3 packs with 3 free packs lol..


----------



## Spoc (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The larry og was basically two packs of akg in price thats what i meant and i ordered one pack so i could have got 3 packs with 3 free packs lol..


Gotcha..Solid choice though


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok here is my last order for this promo...unless the ufo's change to something good and snowdawg is still in stock lol.....

Alphakronik Genes Seeds Eisbaer
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALPA275	1	£39.99
Reserva Privada Connoisseurs Mix
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds	RESJ15/DNA-023	1	£25.00
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack
FREE Alphakronik reg 10 seeds pack	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ok here is my last order for this promo...unless the ufo's change to something good and snowdawg is still in stock lol.....
> 
> Alphakronik Genes Seeds Eisbaer
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	ALPA275	1	£39.99
> ...


 We all have problems lmao


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

lol its the free shit man...its too hard to not take advantage of it...sure we all spent quite a few hundred dollars, but we also got a few hundred dollars worth of free shit. in my collection, i have more free beans than beans i paid for, gotta love it.


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> DAMN I AM STOCKED THE FCK UP PM IF YOU WANNA TRADE LMAO
> 
> 
> Alplhakronik Genes Seeds Snowdawg 2
> ...


 HOLY SHIT................................... If only my taxes were here I WOULD GO FUCKING NUTS But i did place my orders yesterday
5 Querkle
2Pick and Mix Cheese Quake and all the Freebies


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> HOLY SHIT................................... If only my taxes were here I WOULD GO FUCKING NUTS


lol yeah...you're dealing with professionals here 

i cant wait til next months promo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah...you're dealing with professionals here
> 
> i cant wait til next months promo


Only if they have something half as this lol..


Racer i need some chem4 og pretty please with a cherry on top


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol its the free shit man...its too hard to not take advantage of it...sure we all spent quite a few hundred dollars, but we also got a few hundred dollars worth of free shit. in my collection, i have more free beans than beans i paid for, gotta love it.


me too,me too lol..I jumped for joy when i saw all the freebies and if i get the promo seeds 3 x thats alot of seeds


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

well its gonna be a 4-20 promo...so its gotta be a good one...hopefully.

yeah even if i dont get the 3x promo seeds, i still got one hell of a deal with the alphakronik free packs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

dam man...just realized, i got 3 orders from the tude coming in, then an order from castle seeds, then my order from hemp depot....and on top of all that i plan on ordering from the single seed center when they release their new freebies for this month...fuck man, what a month....im gona need to offload some overages lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well its gonna be a 4-20 promo...so its gotta be a good one...hopefully.
> 
> Yeah even if i dont get the 3x promo seeds, i still got one hell of a deal with the alphakronik free packs.





cmt1984 said:


> dam man...just realized, i got 3 orders from the tude coming in, then an order from castle seeds, then my order from hemp depot....and on top of all that i plan on ordering from the single seed center when they release their new freebies for this month...fuck man, what a month....im gona need to offload some overages lol.


hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 5, 2011)

Why am I not seeing free Alfakronik seeds in the promo?

Am I missing something here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Why am I not seeing free Alfakronik seeds in the promo?
> 
> Am I missing something here?


you have to order some akg seeds


----------



## Airwave (Mar 5, 2011)

Alphakronik Genes Seeds Bubba Love 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds

You sure I'm going to get those free packs of 10 seeds before I buy? I'm not seeing them listed in my checkout.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Alphakronik Genes Seeds Bubba Love
> *Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 10 Seeds
> 
> You sure I'm going to get those free packs of 10 seeds before I buy? I'm not seeing them listed in my checkout.


dont get it if you dont see it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

I think they sold out of akg promo seeds damn


----------



## Airwave (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm still tempted to get it though, due to the fact it has pre 98 Bubba Kush in it.

I'm looking for a nice Kush.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm still tempted to get it though, due to the fact it has pre 98 Bubba Kush in it.
> 
> I'm looking for a nice Kush.


Yeah it sure looks like a great one..I would also recommend corleone kush from cali connect or any of the kush strains they have.I got a couple going right now and i love them...pre 98 bubbas bx2 are out of stock dont know when they will be in stock agian


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think they sold out of akg promo seeds damn


 yup, no more free packs...which is cool i guess, itll save me some money lol.




Airwave said:


> I'm still tempted to get it though, due to the fact it has pre 98 Bubba Kush in it.
> 
> I'm looking for a nice Kush.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it sure looks like a great one..I would also recommend corleone kush from cali connect or any of the kush strains they have.I got a couple going right now and i love them...pre 98 bubbas bx2 are out of stock dont know when they will be in stock agian


akg's bubba love does look real nice...but if you look at the bubba love thread he has on here, it looks leafy as fuck...i was thinkin of gettin it until i saw those pictures.

i really want those cali con pre 98 bubba's...i should have bought one of each of their strains when they first dropped. instead i just bought a couple to try them out and by the time i realized they were legit...everything was gone..

i need to get in the seed breeding game...its crazy how fast a good strain sells.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Im glad i got corleone kush and pre 98 bubba when they had them because the pre 98 sold out quick and attitude does not know when they will get more..Im also glad i got the larry og..Now all i need is sfv og bx whenever they come ill be ready for them lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im glad i got corleone kush and pre 98 bubba when they had them because the pre 98 sold out quick and attitude does not know when they will get more..Im also glad i got the larry og..Now all i need is sfv og bx whenever they come ill be ready for them lol


 yeah pre 98 is sold out everywhere. ive been waitin on that sfv og bx and rascals og for awhile too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah pre 98 is sold out everywhere. ive been waitin on that sfv og bx and rascals og for awhile too.


I know he said raskals is discontinued because he lost the mother so he is trying to get another cut,,The sfv im still waiting on once i get that and chem4 then i will have all the strains i need from cali connect.I think ogeisel would be good as well but ill get a couple seed of that.
I already have all the other strains except for ogeisel,chem 3 and 4 og,blackwater and original sour diesel


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

ah fuck, that sucks, i was pretty excited about the raskals...hope he gets another cut.

why dont ya have chem4? is it sold out? im pretty sure single seed center has em if ya feel like payin extra for them...i bought one chem4 seed from them when they came back in stock a while back...thats one i really didnt want to miss out on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ah fuck, that sucks, i was pretty excited about the raskals...hope he gets another cut.
> 
> why dont ya have chem4? is it sold out? im pretty sure single seed center has em if ya feel like payin extra for them...i bought one chem4 seed from them when they came back in stock a while back...thats one i really didnt want to miss out on.


Yeah since attitude got packs of it ill email them asking when they are going to add it in the pick n mix if they do then ill get if from them if they dont ill order from single seed


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh ok, i saw they had packs yesterday...didnt realize they didnt restock the pick and mix yet.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh ok, i saw they had packs yesterday...didnt realize they didnt restock the pick and mix yet.


cali conns pick n mix is all out of stock


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok, forgot to post these earlier for you...here are the pics of my fucked up, stumpy chem valley kush plant....i should have given it a little more TLC and re-veg'd it for at least 2 more weeks...but oh well, i cloned her so i'll have another go at it. its growing some real fat cola's right now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope mine is a female..I hope the pheno you got is a killer one and from what i hear they are a good yielder and great smoke


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

i hope you get your female too....im still lookin for a male, my last 16 plants, all regular seeds, all different strains, turned out female...i need a male bad.

its lookin like its gona be a great yielder, the buds are growing bigger and bigger everyday it seems.

here are a few close ups i just shot of it real quick.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like a keeper for me


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

yup, she's lookin like it to me too. looks like she will be a breeze to trim...and thats a big factor for me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

got bored and updated my seed list and germ report...i'll update again when all my orders get here. all are single seeds unless noted.


*Regular Seeds*

_TGA Subcool_
1. Pandora's Box
2. Jack the Ripper
3. Chernobyl
4. Jill Bean
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex
7. The Void
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen
13 . Plushberry (5 seeds left)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2

_Cali Connection_
15. Tahoe OG
16. Chem 4 OG
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG

_BC Bud Depot_
19. The Purps
20. The Black
21. God Bud
22. Sweet Tooth

_Assorted_
23. Nirvana Norther Lights
24. Nirvana White Rhino
25. TH Mendocino Madness
26. TH Da Purps
27. Flying Dutchmen Aurora B
28. Flying Dutchmen Afghanica
29. Mr. Nice Shark Shock
30. DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
32. Reserva Privada Sour Kush
33. Soma Amethyst Bud
34. Next Generation Romulan Diesel


*Feminized Seeds*

35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Delicious Caramelo
37. Barney's Farm Morning Glory
38. Barney's Farm Dr. Grinspoon
39. Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream
40. Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
41. Dutch Passion Blueberry
42. Green House Bubba Kush
43. Green House Jack Herer
44. Green House Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. Green House King's Kush
46. Reserva Privada OG Kush
47. Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
48. DNA Lemon Skunk (2 seeds)
49. DNA Kushberry
50. DNA Sharksbreath
51. G13 Labs Pineapple Express
52. G13 Labs Gigabud
53. Big Buddha Cheese
54. Big Budda Blue Cheese
55. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Special
56. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder
57. Dinafem Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Dinafem Blue Fruit


*Freebies &#8211; All Feminized*

59. Dinafem Cloud #9 (5 second grade seeds)
60. Dinafem California Hash Plant
61. Dinafem Haze Auto
62. Dinafem Roadrunner Auto
63. Dinafem Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
65. Dutch Passion Orange Bud
66. Dutch Passion White Widow
67. Dutch Passion Mekong High (2 seeds)
68. Dutch Passion Skunk #11 (2 seeds)
69. Pyramid Tutankhamen
70. Pyramid Osiris
71. Pyramid Anesthesia
72. Kannabia Speical
73. Kannabia Big Band
74. Kannabia White Domina
75. La Blanca
76. Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
77. Reserva Privada Cole Train
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
79. Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
80. Magus Genetics Exile
81. G13 Labs Blueberry Gum
82. Eva Seeds Veneno
83. Eva Seeds TNT Kush
84. Delicious II Diavolo
85. Delicious Fruity Chronic Juice (2 seeds)
86. DNA Gentics Rocklock


*My Crosses (All Untested)*

1. Qleaner - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (300+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite &#8211; Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (30+ seeds)
4. Mandalope &#8211; DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry &#8211; Dutch Passion Blueberry male x Sativa Seeds Blackberry female - (15+ seeds)

*Germination and Sex Report*

Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina - Reg - 1/2 - female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem - 1/1 - female
Greenhouse Bubba Kush - Fem - 1/1 - hermie
TGA Querkle - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Qrazy Train - Reg - 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple - Reg - 1/1 - female
Next Gen Grape God &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
Cali Conect Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
Serious Seeds AK47 - Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Depot Blueberry - Reg - 1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry - Reg - 5/5 - yet to be sexed


----------



## Spoc (Mar 5, 2011)

Should we call it CMT Seedbank.. Wow.. How was the God Bud from BC Bud Depot? That's been on my wish list for awhile.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i hope you get your female too....im still lookin for a male, my last 16 plants, all regular seeds, all different strains, turned out female...i need a male bad.
> 
> its lookin like its gona be a great yielder, the buds are growing bigger and bigger everyday it seems.
> 
> here are a few close ups i just shot of it real quick.


 whats that at about five weeks or so cmt??


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

Spoc said:


> Should we call it CMT Seedbank.. Wow.. How was the God Bud from BC Bud Depot? That's been on my wish list for awhile.


 haha...in about a year it will be more like a seedbank 
havent grown out God Bud yet. if its in the the list then it hasnt been grown out yet. im pretty excited about God Bud...i had to jump on that one as soon as single seed center got them in.



racerboy71 said:


> whats that at about five weeks or so cmt??


closer to 4 weeks if you're askin how far along chem valley kush is.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> haha...in about a year it will be more like a seedbank
> havent grown out God Bud yet. if its in the the list then it hasnt been grown out yet. im pretty excited about God Bud...i had to jump on that one as soon as single seed center got them in.
> 
> 
> closer to 4 weeks if you're askin how far along chem valley kush is.


 dats what me asking, lol.. that was my first guess... should have stuck to it..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> dats what me asking, lol.. that was my first guess... should have stuck to it..


 it was a good guess by both of us cuz i wasnt totally sure...just looked at the calendar and its at 30 days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> it was a good guess by both of us cuz i wasnt totally sure...just looked at the calendar and its at 30 days.


 damn.. they look really good for only being 30 days in cmt.. i know that a lot of the crap i've grown lately seems to stretch to the skies for the fist two weeks or so and i don't seem much in the way of flowering other then a few pistols for a good three weeks or so.. but that's what i get for growing some sativa dom strains ehh? lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks. lol yeah sativa will do that to ya. i was shocked by the lack of stretch in this one, it literally had no stretch...she may have even gotten shorter lol. i was also shocked by the size of the buds for 30 days...didnt realize they were so big until i took the pics for wyte....the one main bud is about as big around as a pop can right now, that thing is gona be like one big bud with roots by the time its done lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks. lol yeah sativa will do that to ya. i was shocked by the lack of stretch in this one, it literally had no stretch...she may have even gotten shorter lol. i was also shocked by the size of the buds for 30 days...didnt realize they were so big until i took the pics for wyte....the one main bud is about as big around as a pop can right now, that thing is gona be like one big bud with roots by the time its done lol.


 Yeah i might have to get more cvk if its as good as i think


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i might have to get more cvk if its as good as i think


yeah its lookin like its gona be a real nice strain. i'm thinkin that i'm gona hit her with some pollen that i have left from the purple Mandala #1 male so i can keep those cvk genetics around.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah its lookin like its gona be a real nice strain. i'm thinkin that i'm gona hit her with some pollen that i have left from the purple Mandala #1 male so i can keep those cvk genetics around.


 i would think that you'd want to get on that asap cmt.. i wouldn't want to wait too much longer to impregnate her if your going to..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i would think that you'd want to get on that asap cmt.. i wouldn't want to wait too much longer to impregnate her if your going to..


 yeah i'll do it tomorrow, lights are off now. i always pollinate at the 25-40 day mark (gives me time to see if i want to keep the genetics around or not), i only need 35-40 days for the seeds to brew and ripen and i pollinate a bottom branch so i can harvest all but that branch if the plant is ready before the seeds.

on a side note...on my last 16 plants, all regular seeds, all different strains, all turned female....my first 4 i grew were male and then all female since then...fuckin crazy right? i just want a fucking male god dammit...i was real disappointed when my ak47 turned female, that woulda been some nice pollen to have.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 6, 2011)

I like to collect subcools.. just got qrazy train


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> I like to collect subcools.. just got qrazy train


thats a good choice, i had great success with qrazy train. 

tga started it for me too. i started with Qleaner and Apollo 13 Bx and decided to try all his strains. i have em all now...ive only grown out 4 or 5 so far though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

I will try out the querkle and q train real soon shit i might even plant them as soon as they come


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 6, 2011)

I had their Jilly Bean and will grow that every time. I have Deep Purple coming in the mail from The Tude, so I am anxious for that one.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i'll do it tomorrow, lights are off now. i always pollinate at the 25-40 day mark (gives me time to see if i want to keep the genetics around or not), i only need 35-40 days for the seeds to brew and ripen and i pollinate a bottom branch so i can harvest all but that branch if the plant is ready before the seeds.
> 
> on a side note...on my last 16 plants, all regular seeds, all different strains, all turned female....my first 4 i grew were male and then all female since then...fuckin crazy right? i just want a fucking male god dammit...i was real disappointed when my ak47 turned female, that woulda been some nice pollen to have.


 yah, no doubt about that cmt.. i have a cherry ak x strawberry diesel going now that i wouldn't be all that disappointed if it were to be a male lol..

and how many beans do you get doing it that way cmt?? i don't mean a precise number, just a guestimate would be great..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I will try out the querkle and q train real soon shit i might even plant them as soon as they come


i promise you wont be disappointed.



jesus of Cannabis said:


> I had their Jilly Bean and will grow that every time. I have Deep Purple coming in the mail from The Tude, so I am anxious for that one.


i keep hearing great things about jilly bean...i'm waiting to get a good male before i plant that one..but with my luck, ill finally find a male, then grow jilly bean to cross it and jilly bean will turn out to be a male lol.

i have deep purple growing right now. i sexed it and it showed pistils in less than 2 days and then only a few days after that it had crystals everywhere...never seen anything like it before. it didnt stretch much when i sexed it so i put it back into re-veg. i ordered another deep purple bean on my last order cuz it impressed me so much.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I will try out the querkle and q train real soon shit i might even plant them as soon as they come





racerboy71 said:


> yah, no doubt about that cmt.. i have a cherry ak x strawberry diesel going now that i wouldn't be all that disappointed if it were to be a male lol..
> 
> and how many beans do you get doing it that way cmt?? i don't mean a precise number, just a guestimate would be great..


well the first time i got at least 300 seeds cuz i pollinated the shit out of one of the main buds...bad idea..but made me really question the price of seeds...i used very little pollen and got hundreds of seeds...i could make thousands with very little money and effort..

now when i pollinate, i find a branch at the bottom with 2 or 3 popcorn buds and a small main bud, i dab a little pollen on each bud on that branch with a paint brush and let the plant do the rest. on average, i get 30+ seeds per branch.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2011)

very nice cmt.. i need to start making some of my own beans, cuz i don't have nearly enough as it is now..
but seriously, i would love to make a couple of crosses of my own.. i love science and growing, and i think it would be awesome to grow something that only i have.. oh well.. soon enough..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> very nice cmt.. i need to start making some of my own beans, cuz i don't have nearly enough as it is now..
> but seriously, i would love to make a couple of crosses of my own.. i love science and growing, and i think it would be awesome to grow something that only i have.. oh well.. soon enough..


for real, its fun for me...plus its a way for me to preserve genetics. not to mention i paid for those males so im not gona let them go to waste.
having my own strain was why i started breeding, i have a 5 year plan to create my own stable, danker than dank strain and then spread the seeds around to whomever i can for little to no charge...thats pretty much the main reason why i started collecting seeds too, i want to try as many as i can for my breeding project...but then it just turned into a sickness lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> for real, its fun for me...plus its a way for me to preserve genetics. not to mention i paid for those males so im not gona let them go to waste.
> having my own strain was why i started breeding, i have a 5 year plan to create my own stable, danker than dank strain and then spread the seeds around to whomever i can for little to no charge...thats pretty much the main reason why i started collecting seeds too, i want to try as many as i can for my breeding project...but then it just turned into a sickness lol.


 Now we talkling..I have the same plans


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> for real, its fun for me...plus its a way for me to preserve genetics. not to mention i paid for those males so im not gona let them go to waste.
> having my own strain was why i started breeding, i have a 5 year plan to create my own stable, danker than dank strain and then spread the seeds around to whomever i can for little to no charge...thats pretty much the main reason why i started collecting seeds too, i want to try as many as i can for my breeding project...but then it just turned into a sickness lol.


 i hear that cmt.. i got so many beans cuz i'm always looking for that oh so elusive holy grail of strains.. the one that just does exactly what i want out of a smoke.. i keep cracking bean after bean till i find that one that simply does what i want it to do.. once i find this one, i'll clone the shit out of it and keep it around and than go on the search a worthy baby daddy for her..
once i find him, i'll dim the lights, put on some marvin gaye and let nature take over..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now we talkling..I have the same plans


hell yeah man. great plan.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i hear that cmt.. i got so many beans cuz i'm always looking for that oh so elusive holy grail of strains.. the one that just does exactly what i want out of a smoke.. i keep cracking bean after bean till i find that one that simply does what i want it to do.. once i find this one, i'll clone the shit out of it and keep it around and than go on the search a worthy baby daddy for her..
> once i find him, i'll dim the lights, put on some marvin gaye and let nature take over..


 lol nicely put. i'm also in search of that holy grail strain. thats exactly what i plan on doin. a buddy of mine was totally shocked that i havent found a worthy female yet. every time i have a new harvest he gets all excited and says the same thing when we try it out, "dam man, this one is the one." he just doesnt understand lol.

i'm really hoping to get a pink resin monster male out of my plusberry 10 pack....i have a querkle, deep purple, plushberry project in mind.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i'm really hoping to get a pink resin monster male out of my plusberry 10 pack....i have a querkle, deep purple, plushberry project in mind.


Now that sounds like a crazy cross with a bunch of colors


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol nicely put. i'm also in search of that holy grail strain. thats exactly what i plan on doin. a buddy of mine was totally shocked that i havent found a worthy female yet. every time i have a new harvest he gets all excited and says the same thing when we try it out, "dam man, this one is the one." he just doesnt understand lol.
> 
> i'm really hoping to get a pink resin monster male out of my plusberry 10 pack....i have a querkle, deep purple, plushberry project in mind.


 nice... would you like for me to send you an application to become a member of team green avenger?? lmao...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice... would you like for me to send you an application to become a member of team green avenger?? lmao...


I thought we were the anonymous group


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now that sounds like a crazy cross with a bunch of colors


yeah dude, i'm looking for an explosion of grape candy flavor and an array of colors all coated in a thick layer of resin on that one. 



racerboy71 said:


> nice... would you like for me to send you an application to become a member of team green avenger?? lmao...


lmao fuck that...i'm flyin solo...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thought we were the anonymous group


lol. seed addicts anonymous...i like that name for a breeding co.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn, I didnt even notice that Gage was having a promo as well...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Damn, I didnt even notice that Gage was having a promo as well...


 yah.. i got in on that one as well...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Damn, I didnt even notice that Gage was having a promo as well...


 yessir, gage and riot. i got in on the gage promo with a mixed pack....really wanted to get in on the riot promo but was only willing to buy his clusterfuck mix...which never came back in stock.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yessir, gage and riot. i got in on the gage promo with a mixed pack....really wanted to get in on the riot promo but was only willing to buy his clusterfuck mix...which never came back in stock.


 i got in on the riot promo as well.. got some sweet og i think it was.. some double purple doja x og and something else i think it is.. sounds yummy..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

haha, greats minds...i had sweet og in my cart...almost ordered it, but just couldnt get myself to spend $100 on 6 seeds...
i really want something with the double purple doja in it though. i can get some double black doja for $160 a pack...i wish his genetics werent so expensive.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> haha, greats minds...i had sweet og in my cart...almost ordered it, but just couldnt get myself to spend $100 on 6 seeds...
> i really want something with the double purple doja in it though. i can get some double black doja for $160 a pack...i wish his genetics werent so expensive.


 who has double black cmt?? thats a hell of a lot of $$$ for beans though, christ..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

single seed center released their new freeibes....green house exodus cheese and big bang automatic...so i made my order...and as luck would have it, larry's og was finally back in stock.

1x Cali Connection - Larry OG - Regular for £9.46 each
1x Cali Connection - Corleone Kush - Regular for £7.16 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC Mango - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - Sweet God - Regular for £6.00 each
1x Mandala - Mandala #1 - Regular for £2.96 each
1x Soma - Lavender - Regular for £9.41 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each


racerboy - pm sent.


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thats a good choice, i had great success with qrazy train.
> 
> tga started it for me too. i started with Qleaner and Apollo 13 Bx and decided to try all his strains. i have em all now...ive only grown out 4 or 5 so far though.


 I popped 4 outta 5 beans, figured ive save one for my collection. ive had qleaner and agent orange in clone form before. he is the man.. they get new seeds in all the time now at hydro kare. nice being able to pick them up at a store and not wait for them and worry if they are gonna get snatched...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

flint is a short trip for me. does he only carry tga or does he have other breeders there too?


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 7, 2011)

demon seeds... spawn of satan in every pack!


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> flint is a short trip for me. does he only carry tga or does he have other breeders there too?


 he is an authorized TGA dealer only


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 7, 2011)

they had The Flav and Vortex... it was such a hard choice.. had 50 plushberrys but they sold out in a week. couldnt believe they lasted that long...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> he is an authorized TGA dealer only


ok thanks.



dankshizzle said:


> they had The Flav and Vortex... it was such a hard choice.. had 50 plushberrys but they sold out in a week. couldnt believe they lasted that long...


im smokin on the flav right now, its a resin monster. im sure the plushberry would have sold out sooner if more people knew about it.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 7, 2011)

How do you know about these free seeds at attitude when attitude doesn't even advertise them? (AKG, Cage and Riot)

Do you click on every seed company and then go to checkout to see if they've given you freebies?


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

They advertise pretty hardcore on their main page, I think they also have a blog that describes all of their promotions


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How do you know about these free seeds at attitude when attitude doesn't even advertise them? (AKG, Cage and Riot)
> 
> Do you click on every seed company and then go to checkout to see if they've given you freebies?


no. i watched the promo video. they mention all their promo's at the end of the video.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> no. i watched the promo video. they mention all their promo's at the end of the video.


So they do. Well, they advertise Alphakronik and Riot. Not Gage they don't though.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

Gage was on the flyer that came out. I missed it too, right at the bottom.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

Did ANYONE get one of the good freebies? I asked and they said they sold out fast. I told her I was on from 2:00 AM (10 their time) and never saw them. She insists that they sold out, so i wanted to see if anyone got anything good?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> So they do. Well, they advertise Alphakronik and Riot. Not Gage they don't though.


 sorry...i meant no as in i dont try and checkout with all the different breeders.

they didnt promote it as big as the other ones, but it was there.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Did ANYONE get one of the good freebies? I asked and they said they sold out fast. I told her I was on from 2:00 AM (10 their time) and never saw them. She insists that they sold out, so i wanted to see if anyone got anything good?


a couple people said they got the th seeds box and the string pipe. i got the smelly proof bag cuz it was all that was left other than shirts.

i was up all night watching their site, waiting for strains to come in stock that they said they planned on re-stocking for the promo....most of the free gifts never came in to stock....


----------



## Airwave (Mar 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Did ANYONE get one of the good freebies? I asked and they said they sold out fast. I told her I was on from 2:00 AM (10 their time) and never saw them. She insists that they sold out, so i wanted to see if anyone got anything good?


I was on that site at 10.30 am and as far as I can remember, the only things left were the t-shirts.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

yah... i'm sure they probably had like three of each size of the shirts, and from the sound of things, they probably all went like bookoo quick..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

How did you know what the Single Seed Center freebies were?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> a couple people said they got the th seeds box and the string pipe. i got the smelly proof bag cuz it was all that was left other than shirts.
> 
> i was up all night watching their site, waiting for strains to come in stock that they said they planned on re-stocking for the promo....most of the free gifts never came in to stock....


 i just want to see them post somewhere who won the trip to the dam.. i've never seen my name in a seedbank's website before, so i think it will be cool to see my name on there when i win the trip... see, how i'm thinking positive about this right?? did they say when they will anounce that i won anywhere??


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

Green House Seeds Jack Herer Feminized x1
Green House Seeds Green Thai Feminized x2 (I think this is Thai-Tanic)
Green House Seeds Train Wreck Feminized x1
Greenhouse Seeds The Church Feminized x1
Hawaiian Snow Feminized x1
Green House Seeds Arjans Ultra Haze #1 Feminized x1
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized x1
Nirvana Seeds Aurora Indica Feminized x1
Nirvana Seeds AK 48 Feminized x1
Plus all the Freebes!!! GHS FTW


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> haha, greats minds...i had sweet og in my cart...almost ordered it, but just couldnt get myself to spend $100 on 6 seeds...
> i really want something with the double purple doja in it though. i can get some double black doja for $160 a pack...i wish his genetics werent so expensive.


Im sorry but riot gear is a trip..They are seling a mutated alaskan ice from greenhouse 30-40 dollars a pack and now call it clockwork orange and charge fucking 200 dollars come the fuck on man..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im sorry but riot gear is a trip..They are seling a mutated alaskan ice from greenhouse 30-40 dollars a pack and now call it clockwork orange and charge fucking 200 dollars come the fuck on man..


 but isn't this pretty much what exodus cheese is too when you think about it wyte?? all exodus is is a pheno that came from a pack of sensi seeds skunk number one.. look at what some people are willing to pay for a clone of exodus... don't hate the player.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> but isn't this pretty much what exodus cheese is too when you think about it wyte?? all exodus is is a pheno that came from a pack of sensi seeds skunk number one.. look at what some people are willing to pay for a clone of exodus... don't hate the player.....


 You are right indeed racer.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going to wait until Riot is being given away as Freebies. Something about that company just doesn't smell right, but I'd love to see someone grow out the seeds, maybe I'm wrong.

I guess I just don't get spending that much for something that MIGHT turn out that good. Ironically, most people eager to throw that kind of money at seed's don't know what they're doing yet. I said most, not all. Just seems like a way to snag money from a newbie who thinks that money buys quality. Especially since he was "gifted" the original genetics. I think that these guys should be compensated, capitalism rocks and all, but those prices are a bit much. Maybe if you have truly glowing genetics, maybe a 10% bump, but double. Triple? I guess there is someone in every hobby with too much money in their pocket.

Quality is paid for with experience, not dollars. Write that down.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> How did you know what the Single Seed Center freebies were?


 i emailed them and asked them. about 15 minutes after they emailed me an answer, they posted the new freebies on the blog on their website.


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 7, 2011)

I was on the tude just before the promo started...I never did see anything but t-shirts in stock for the freebies. Took me almost an hour to get my order submitted....kept freezing up and then my basket would be empty...think I had to refill it three times. Ended up with a tshirt....wanted the seed box sooo bad


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 7, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> I was on the tude just before the promo started...I never did see anything but t-shirts in stock for the freebies. Took me almost an hour to get my order submitted....kept freezing up and then my basket would be empty...think I had to refill it three times. Ended up with a tshirt....wanted the seed box sooo bad


Exact same scenario here. I waited for something to become available and never did. Took me 2 hours to submit my order, and I was on 30 minutes before the promo started. Went to work blasted the next day. Starting to think those prizes never got released.


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Guys. I was wondering how you all store your seeds. I have mine in 2 DVD cases with a desiccant packet in each. They are in a box in my very cool (60 degrees or cooler) bedroom closet. I just bought a cd wallet and I'm going to print out descriptions of each strain. Not sure how to arrange them yet. Either by breeder or type ( sativa, indica, hybrid... ). That way they're more organized so I can decide what I can or can't grow together.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

Ileave them in the package it comes in and put it in a compartment in the fridge


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ileave them in the package it comes in and put it in a compartment in the fridge


Yeah, I do leave them in their packages, but the fridge idea is out. MY kids might find them.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 8, 2011)

I just keep all mine in a mason jar with some silica gel packets and in my dresser drawer.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

i keep mine in the bags they come in, and put them all in storage tins.


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 8, 2011)

I place each different strain in one of these, seal and place in a larger opaque container that stays between 68F-74F.

http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=244


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I place each different strain in one of these, seal and place in a larger opaque container that stays between 68F-74F.
> 
> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=244


Cool. I like those little bottles.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I place each different strain in one of these, seal and place in a larger opaque container that stays between 68F-74F.
> 
> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=244


thats what ive been wanting to do. how do you label the bottles?


----------



## Airwave (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep mine in whatever they came in and store them in a wardrobe.


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 8, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thats what ive been wanting to do. how do you label the bottles?


I either carefully remove the label from the baggie and place on the vial (sometimes with a piece of scotch tape to hold in place) or cut a small piece of masking tape and use a Sharpie to write the strain on that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I place each different strain in one of these, seal and place in a larger opaque container that stays between 68F-74F.
> 
> http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=244


 man, that site was sweet... i found a couple of nice lil gadgets from there.. thanks for the link.. and take some rep for your efforts as well...


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, that site was sweet... i found a couple of nice lil gadgets from there.. thanks for the link.. and take some rep for your efforts as well...


Thank you, and you are welcome.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 8, 2011)

Cannabis is not addictive. I have been smoking since I was a kid and sometimes in life it just isn't, shall we say convenient, to smoke. I never had trouble quitting, ever.

However, seed shopping on the other hand. I do not really care for Greenhouse strains anymore from the little experience I have with them and from what people have said about their experiences also. But for some reason I find myself at www.singleseedcentre.com trying to fill my cart with as many strains as I can for about L20 so I can get some free seeds. lol

I am a seed junky. My precious.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Cannabis is not addictive. I have been smoking since I was a kid and sometimes in life it just isn't, shall we say convenient, to smoke. I never had trouble quitting, ever.
> 
> However, seed shopping on the other hand. I do not really care for Greenhouse strains anymore from the little experience I have with them and from what people have said about their experiences also. But for some reason I find myself at www.singleseedcentre.com trying to fill my cart with as many strains as I can for about L20 so I can get some free seeds. lol
> 
> I am a seed junky. My precious.View attachment 1482449


 i agree about weed not being addictive.. there was a thread on here the other day about someone saying that they had withdrawals from not smoking weed, and it really kinda pissed me off some tbh... i've been smoking for around 20 years now, and if i don't have any bud, i'm fine, feel fine, think fine, sleep fine, everything.. i felt like telling the op of the thread to go shot some heroin for a month straight, and then stop cold turkey, and than we can talk about withdrawals, but from weed??? shu shu retarded flu...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

hey all other seed whores out there.. i was wondering if any of you have received your confirmation emails from the attitude yet for the orders placed during the bday promo??
i just checked me email a lil while ago, and i still haven't gotten either of mine yet..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey all other seed whores out there.. i was wondering if any of you have received your confirmation emails from the attitude yet for the orders placed during the bday promo??
> i just checked me email a lil while ago, and i still haven't gotten either of mine yet..


all my orders have been dispatched i recieved all my emails saturday or sunday my last order for the akg promo went out monday


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> all my orders have been dispatched i recieved all my emails saturday or sunday my last order for the akg promo went out monday


 well, damn, that doesn't make me feel good at all.. i'll go one the tudes site and see what's up with my orders that way, but so far all i've gotten from them via email has been the sage pay receipt part thingy..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey all other seed whores out there.. i was wondering if any of you have received your confirmation emails from the attitude yet for the orders placed during the bday promo??
> i just checked me email a lil while ago, and i still haven't gotten either of mine yet..


 yup i received all my emails by monday. all 3 of my packages were passed on to the overseas postal service according to the royalmail tracking.

my first order was the last one to go out...kinda weird.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, damn, that doesn't make me feel good at all.. i'll go one the tudes site and see what's up with my orders that way, but so far all i've gotten from them via email has been the sage pay receipt part thingy..


yeah that reminds me, my order history on attitude was updated before i received the emails..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah that reminds me, my order history on attitude was updated before i received the emails..


yeah mine too



racerboy71 said:


> well, damn, that doesn't make me feel good at all.. i'll go one the tudes site and see what's up with my orders that way, but so far all i've gotten from them via email has been the sage pay receipt part thingy..


call them up find out whats up eventho im sure tomorrow they will be dispatched


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah mine too
> 
> call them up find out whats up eventho im sure tomorrow they will be dispatched


 i just sent them an email... i said i'm sure that they are just swamped and what not, but i was talking to a couple of peps on riu and they both have gotten their confirmation emails.. mine just says something like packing, processing or some shit stil.. the order i made a couple of days before the bday bash on the grape stomper og says it was shipped, but the two after that only say processing or what have you..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there a tracking number next to your order number?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Is there a tracking number next to your order number?


yah,, on the left column is my order number, and the next colum it has my tracking number.. i didn't even think of looking at that, lol.. and then all the way on the other side it still says processing, packing... i've just always gotten my confirmation email like two seconds after i get my sage pay emails, and this time i didn't, so it kinds threw me for a loop..


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 8, 2011)

All I have gotten so far from my tude B-day order is my confirmation from Sage Pay. There is a an order number and a cart number...but no other confirmation or tracing number.

When I look at my account on attitude, my order says it is "Processing/Packing", but it is listed in detail. There is a tracking number on my account page, but when I plug the numbers into Royal Mail track and confirm, I get the message "Information on your item is not yet available"

I have never had any issues with the tude in the past and just figured they would be doing their best after being hit with so many orders as a result of the sale. Doesn't seem too strange to me that they would be a bit behind. If I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I will try and contact them.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 8, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> All I have gotten so far from my tude B-day order is my confirmation from Sage Pay. There is a an order number and a cart number...but no other confirmation or tracing number.
> 
> When I look at my account on attitude, my order says it is "Processing/Packing", but it is listed in detail. There is a tracking number on my account page, but when I plug the numbers into Royal Mail track and confirm, I get the message "Information on your item is not yet available"
> 
> I have never had any issues with the tude in the past and just figured they would be doing their best after being hit with so many orders as a result of the sale. Doesn't seem too strange to me that they would be a bit behind. If I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I will try and contact them.


 that is how i was feeling about the whole thing till cmt and wbw said that they got everything ok.. i still feel pretty fine about the whole deal, its just that it has never happened to me in the passt before, i i asked about it.....


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 8, 2011)

They were slammed during that event. Everyone just be patient, I'm sure they didn't decide that on their fourth birthday, in the middle of their biggest promo, they decided to start taking people's money and not delivering on their orders. Give them a few days, and remember it will take longer going through customs.

If you have a confirmation number and tracking number, you're probably fine. We'll all just keep each other posted. Banging away on them with e-mail is just going to slow everything down for everyone. Actually, hopefully, they'll just ignore everyone until they finish processing our orders, then get to e-mails.


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup, orders have been dispatched, at least mine have


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 9, 2011)

Did yall pay with Visa Prepaid CC?
If you did it will not be sent tell you call the CC in to them.
Attitude no longer accepts Visa Prepay CC on the net.


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that is how i was feeling about the whole thing till cmt and wbw said that they got everything ok.. i still feel pretty fine about the whole deal, its just that it has never happened to me in the passt before, i i asked about it.....


Yeah, their posts made me a little uneasy too, but wanted you to know you weren't alone in your concerns.

I worry that keeping track of stock during that big of a sale would be a hard thing to do ..and the longer my seeds take the more I worry that there will be stock issues. I have gotten replacement free seeds once before, but have always gotten the seeds I ordered, just hope I do this time.


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 9, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Did yall pay with Visa Prepaid CC?
> If you did it will not be sent tell you call the CC in to them.
> Attitude no longer accepts Visa Prepay CC on the net.


Thanks for the heads-up, but I don't use Prepay. I think they are just backed up...I hope.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah they are just busy. Last month by the time they sent my delivery email it was already scanned into USPS. This month I did get all my emails.
I think their mail system is all fact up because Sunday I got their newsletter right after their email telling me the order was shipped. One more thing I noticed is that they do not ship every day anymore. Some times I will get my tracking number but royal mail will not receive it for like 3 days.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 9, 2011)

Just got my "dispatched" email


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

there was so much traffic that their site crashed friday morning...i'm sure they are just way behind...it was probably the most orders they've ever had in a weekend. all the loose ends will get tied up.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 9, 2011)

I just read that someone in the UK already got their order and the G13 mystery seed is an automatic northern lights. Nice to know and thought I would share it with yahs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I just read that someone in the UK already got their order and the G13 mystery seed is an automatic northern lights. Nice to know and thought I would share it with yahs.


I thnk they said its 3 mystrey strains you can end up with either the auto northern lights,sour ak or hypnotiq.This is what i was told so dont take me for being right..Ill update when i recieve my order or all 3 because if i get the promo seeds in all then that will be a good way to tell what the mystery seed is..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thnk they said its 3 mystrey strains you can end up with either the auto northern lights,sour ak or hypnotiq.This is what i was told so dont take me for being right..Ill update when i recieve my order or all 3 because if i get the promo seeds in all then that will be a good way to tell what the mystery seed is..


damn.. sour ak sounds nice.. it would go great with my gorilla grower cherry ak x strawberry sour d that i'm growing atm..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thnk they said its 3 mystrey strains you can end up with either the auto northern lights,sour ak or hypnotiq.This is what i was told so dont take me for being right..Ill update when i recieve my order or all 3 because if i get the promo seeds in all then that will be a good way to tell what the mystery seed is..


they all sound good to me...i hope we get one of each 



racerboy71 said:


> damn.. sour ak sounds nice.. it would go great with my gorilla grower cherry ak x strawberry sour d that i'm growing atm..


 dam that sounds like a winner for sure.



Mindmelted said:


> That sounds yummy...


 it sure does.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 9, 2011)

I know my luck. I'll get the fuckin auto.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

grobofotwanky said:


> I know my luck. I'll get the fuckin auto.


 lol yeah thats what i was thinkin too...all 3 of mine will be the auto..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if they're fem or not?

If I get the auto, I'm hitting it with my Auto Assassin pollen, see if I can get a big ol' bag o' seeds out of it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

i'm sure its fem. most freebies are.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 9, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I wonder if they're fem or not?
> 
> If I get the auto, I'm hitting it with my Auto Assassin pollen, see if I can get a big ol' bag o' seeds out of it.


Hmmmmm......to pollinate an auto. Anyone know the outcome of using a regular indica/sativa hybrid for the pollen? Would the resulting seeds be auto, reg, or mutants?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

i dont really know anything about auto's...but i've read quite a few times, that no matter what you use to pollinate an auto, you'll get an auto.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 9, 2011)

My understanding is that the "auto" part of the ruderelis (sp?) gene pool is recessive, so you have to hit it with an auto to get another auto, otherwise it's hit and miss, but I don't know for sure yet, I'm in the middle of an experiment now to try it out. I've crossed my auto with my Hashberry, and I'm going to cross a Qrazy Train and my custom strain next. Then, it's going to be an auto cross with an auto to see what happens. 

But I'd like to hear from someone who has tried this too.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm kinda looking forward to that Dark Star, but I have been wanting some Dinafem genetics too, so this was a great pick up for me. AND some DNA genetics, oh, I can't wait!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I'm kinda looking forward to that Dark Star, but I have been wanting some Dinafem genetics too, so this was a great pick up for me. AND some DNA genetics, oh, I can't wait!


 i'm growing darkstar now. but i'm definitely happy with all the promo/freebie genetics. i have also been wanting some dinafem.


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 9, 2011)

I could still kick my own ass for passing up the Dinafem promo.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 9, 2011)

I e-mailed attitude and asked if they can offer some land race genetics promos for 4/20, we'll see if they can pull something together.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I e-mailed attitude and asked if they can offer some land race genetics promos for 4/20, we'll see if they can pull something together.


 that would be nice...i need some land race in my collection.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

seeds? i've got a few!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> seeds? i've got a few!
> 
> View attachment 1485709
> 
> View attachment 1485710


 Nice what seeds are those?strain? or just bagseeds


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice what seeds are those?strain? or just bagseeds


bagseed? nope!

all my seeds are name brands all bought from the original breeder. just an example; super silver haze, S.A.G.E., white rhino, apollo 13, cinderella 88, swiss bliss, sensi star, bubble gum, matanuska tundra, skunk #1, northern lights and stonehenge just to name a few. i crossed many of them to each other too. i'll have to grow out some of my crosses one of these days.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> very good work


a labor of love my brother.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

good news today... i received my one order from the tude that i made a couple of days before the big sale.. i got the grape stomper x og.. 

i was also just clearing out some of my emails as i had over 5000 built up.. so i was going threw, and found that i had over five pages of strictly seed orders from various places.. mostly from the tude and sannies, but some from sow amazing and sensible seeds and edit and a couple of others.. but damn, i kinda felt like a crackhead seeing them all like that for some odd reason.. what i really should have done was go threw them all and added up how much i actually have spent on them, but i'm already been depressed lately, and don't need to add to it ..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

NO...no good will come from adding up what you spent lol. i almost did it last time i updated my seed list...but then decided i'd rather not know 

crazy though...thats a lot of orders. i keep all my order emails in a seperate folder and i definitely feel like a crack head when i look at that folder..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> NO...no good will come from adding up what you spent lol. i almost did it last time i updated my seed list...but then decided i'd rather not know
> 
> crazy though...thats a lot of orders. i keep all my order emails in a seperate folder and i definitely feel like a crack head when i look at that folder..


 yah.. i got smart about deleting them all and just put the name of what i wanted to delete in my search box, and it would just pull up pages and pages of emails i got from that one name or whatever i typed in.. i almost fell off of the couch when i saw how many pages i had for beans..
good to know though that you felt the same way cmt, that makes me feel much better tbh.. and i have to agree, i think i did the right thing by deleting them before i decided to try and add them all up, lo...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

so... i'd like to get some of your thoughts on this if i could..
during the tuds bday bash, i was trying to look for something good to order being that tons of crap had been sold out and whatnot.. so i went to the sensi seeds section, and was looking to see what had caught my eye.. i've been waiting for black widow to get back in stock for ages.. but of course i think it was still sold out.. so then i noticed that they have the g13 x white widow listed as in stock.. now, this strain has been out of stock for probably longer than the bw, so i quickly put it in my basket and got it along with a couple of other things..
now today, i was on i think it was dope-seeds.com looking at some stuff, and i saw that they have the same g13 x ww listed as a discontinued strain..???????? i had also thought that it had been discontinued in the past as i've noticed that sensi does this.. they put out some strains that are kind of like a one time release.. once their gone, their gone..
so my question is this.. how on earth did the tude get this strain if its been discontinued?? i also went back to the tudes site today and noticed that its now sold out in their site as well..
so wtf happened here?? did they happen to get one pack of them or some shit like that from some where?? i didn't get any kind of email from the tude saying that it is sold out or anything, and as a matter of fact, i just got the email saying that my order has been shipped..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

damn that sounds crazy..email sensi and find out whats up with that strain and is it discontinued to get to the bottom of it


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> damn that sounds crazy..email sensi and find out whats up with that strain and is it discontinued to get to the bottom of it


 yah. i was thinking of doing something like that, but just wanted to get others thoughts on it.. i'm glad i'm not the only one who finds this to be odd..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah. i was thinking of doing something like that, but just wanted to get others thoughts on it.. i'm glad i'm not the only one who finds this to be odd..


Yeah finding something saying its discontinued i would email them and let them know i just saw it at stock at the attitude and grabbed it but i see on other sites its discontinued so whats up with it is it discontinued or just sold out?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah thats weird for sure, take wyte's advice.

i guess its possible attitude ran across a few hidden packs in their stock room somewhere...

hopefully you hit a gold mine.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

ok.. so i just signed up over at the sensi forum and made a post asking about this... it doesn't look like that forum gets a lot of traffic, that is for sure, but i'll see what kind of response if any that i'll get from the thread.
my thinking is that i'll probably get my beans before someone comes along on that forum and answers my question though, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

feeling good right now the larry og i got in flower is now showing preflowers and it is determined a girl..Thanks Racer


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> feeling good right now the larry og i got in flower is now showing preflowers and it is determined a girl..Thanks Racer


 nice.. but i thought that you had wanted a couple of dudes? no?? i got two of the larry's going now as well as two of the chem d og's.. i figured i'd put off growing the cali gear long enough.. i can't wait to see what kind of fire i'll get out of these..
so now i've got five of the whites x deadhead og, one cherry ak x strawberry sour d, two chem 4 og's, and two larry's, and one of bogs strawberry sour kush... i hope something out of them is a keeper..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. but i thought that you had wanted a couple of dudes? no?? i got two of the larry's going now as well as two of the chem d og's.. i figured i'd put off growing the cali gear long enough.. i can't wait to see what kind of fire i'll get out of these..
> so now i've got five of the whites x deadhead og, one cherry ak x strawberry sour d, two chem 4 og's, and two larry's, and one of bogs strawberry sour kush... i hope something out of them is a keeper..


Yeah i want some dude still got 2 more larry ogs plus another 10 pack coming so i will find a nice dude or a couple that i have to choose from then..But i want to see how this larry is well at least this pheno of it.I got other cali gear right now going and i think i got a male or two in the bunch for sure..But it might be my bubbas that are male...Only 2 going right now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. but i thought that you had wanted a couple of dudes? no?? i got two of the larry's going now as well as two of the chem d og's.. i figured i'd put off growing the cali gear long enough.. i can't wait to see what kind of fire i'll get out of these..
> so now i've got five of the whites x deadhead og, one cherry ak x strawberry sour d, two chem 4 og's, and two larry's, and one of bogs strawberry sour kush... i hope something out of them is a keeper..


honestly any female out of each strin would. be a keeper and im sure you will eliminate a strain or two after a couple of cycles thats for sure..I know for sure cherry ak 47 x strawberry sour d is a keeper for a sativa for sure,chem 4 og is,larry is shit all of them are lol


----------



## dankshizzle (Mar 11, 2011)

My sad seed collection....


----------



## hempstead (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn you guys talk alot and I forgot to hit multiquotes on the way but here goes. heh

When it comes to buying seed it does not hurt as much when you count up the money you spend and then compare it to the amount of ganja it will grow and then multiply it by 20 a gram or even $50 a quarter or sheeit even 450 for a qp. Just look at it that way and it no longer hurts. They way I look at it is I used to buy an ounce every month and an ounce would cost me about $100-$150 depending on who I got it from and how the ganj was. I know every seed I grow if I want I could get well over an ounce and even up to 4 indoors depending on how crowded my tent is. SO even if you spend $25 per seed on some sensi jack herer that is like spending $25 an ounce.

And with the discontinued strain, I highly doubt they are fake from Attitude. With all the stock they keep you may have gotten lucky and got a discontinued strain that they found tucked away somewhere and decided to sell it. I never worked in a seed warehouse but I have worked in many other kinds and plenty of unaccountable dusty stuff all over. heh It would be easy to misplace a few packs of seeds, sheeeit even a case of seeds.

Stop being so pessimistic. lol
Negative thoughts create negative energy in turn creating negative consequences. Be positive.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

dankshizzle said:


> My sad seed collection....


not sad at all...we all gotta start somewhere. 



hempstead said:


> Damn you guys talk alot and I forgot to hit multiquotes on the way but here goes. heh
> 
> When it comes to buying seed it does not hurt as much when you count up the money you spend and then compare it to the amount of ganja it will grow and then multiply it by 20 a gram or even $50 a quarter or sheeit even 450 for a qp. Just look at it that way and it no longer hurts. They way I look at it is I used to buy an ounce every month and an ounce would cost me about $100-$150 depending on who I got it from and how the ganj was. I know every seed I grow if I want I could get well over an ounce and even up to 4 indoors depending on how crowded my tent is. SO even if you spend $25 per seed on some sensi jack herer that is like spending $25 an ounce.
> 
> ...


yeah i always look at it as...i bought around 150 seeds...those 150 seeds will provided me with seeds and bud for the rest of my life 

i agree, i worked in stock rooms before and you'd be amazed at what you find sometimes..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Damn you guys talk alot and I forgot to hit multiquotes on the way but here goes. heh
> 
> When it comes to buying seed it does not hurt as much when you count up the money you spend and then compare it to the amount of ganja it will grow and then multiply it by 20 a gram or even $50 a quarter or sheeit even 450 for a qp. Just look at it that way and it no longer hurts. They way I look at it is I used to buy an ounce every month and an ounce would cost me about $100-$150 depending on who I got it from and how the ganj was. I know every seed I grow if I want I could get well over an ounce and even up to 4 indoors depending on how crowded my tent is. SO even if you spend $25 per seed on some sensi jack herer that is like spending $25 an ounce.
> 
> ...



damn.. i don't know where you live, but i really like those prices.. damn, around here i can say $50 or 6o for an eighth if its dank... i ounce for maybe $350 or so of kill.. i would love to be able to get stuff at those prices.. that was a major factor in my starting to grow my own.. i was buying some really nice purple haze, but i was paying out the ass for it, and after smoking the good stuff, i could not go back to smoking mids, so i would either go without when i didn't have the money or a connect, or not buy anything.. it got to get to be expensive for sure..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been dry for 2 weeks now.
The last 1/4 i got for $90 was not really worth it.
So i have been one mean bastard...
But i am that any way.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I have been dry for 2 weeks now.
> The last 1/4 i got for $90 was not really worth it.
> So i have been one mean bastard...
> But i am that any way.


 yah. i was gonna say mind, is that any different than how you are on most days?? lol.. i may have a lil gift for you and kim soon, so don't fret my friend..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

No,Not really any diffrence.

Still got that shirt!!

I see maiden next month with the boy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> No,Not really any diffrence.
> 
> Still got that shirt!!
> 
> I see maiden next month with the boy.


 damn.. why didn't you say something mind.. i damn forgot all about it for you.. i'll try and get that out to you asap.. i'm such a tool, lol.. that's awesome that your gonna see the show.. i had a good time, got a lil too drunk, but it was still good..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

and i just had to have a nice lil talk to my 13 year old nephew, seems like he's getting in a lil trouble already.. fucking young to be pulling this shit, but i told him i'm gonna beat his ass if i hear anymore bs from him.. i really hope it got through to him, as it would kill me to watch him take some of the same roads i've taken in life..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

My boy is all excited that he is going to see them.

That would be cool if ya could,if not that is fine 2.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah you keep a eye on him.
Seems like kids these days love to get into trouble early.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> yeah you keep a eye on him.
> Seems like kids these days love to get into trouble early.


 yah, i wouldn't want to be a kid these days, that's for sure, i had enough problems as it was, and the times have surely changed, and not for the better either..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

That's for sure.
Maiden is only playing 2 dates in the states.
And they both are in florida.
Sunrise on the 16th of april and tampa on the 17th.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> That's for sure.
> Maiden is only playing 2 dates in the states.
> And they both are in florida.
> Sunrise on the 16th of april and tampa on the 17th.


 nice.. which are you going to mind?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Tampa show....


 nice.. have you found out what they are gonna be playing yet??


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah..

A little bit diffrent than what you went and seen.
5 songs off the new album instead of 1


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah..
> 
> A little bit diffrent than what you went and seen.
> 5 songs off the new album instead of 1


 i was down with the one, lol.. hope they play some more classics for you then when i saw them...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

Just got some new crosses that should be some fire to add to my collection..rez chemdog x sour diesel,rez chem x sd x og kush 18,rez chem x sd x headband and some more the white og kush x og lemon chem.Im waiting on my orders of larry og,snowdawg2,qrazy train and querkle along with a free ten pack of akg all the freebies and ufos.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i was down with the one, lol.. hope they play some more classics for you then when i saw them...


This is the set-list

1. Satellite 15....The Final Frontier
2. El Dorado
3. 2 Minutes To Midnight
4. Coming Home
5. Dance Of Death
6. The Trooper
7. The Wicker Man
8. Blood Brothers
9. When The Wild Wind Blows
10. The Evil That Men Do
11. The Talisman
12. Fear Of The Dark
13. Iron Maiden

Encore:

14. The Number of The Beast
15. Hallowed Be Thy Name
16. Running Free


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> This is the set-list
> 
> 1. Satellite 15....The Final Frontier
> 2. El Dorado
> ...


 some good stuff there no doubt... you'll have a killer time no doubt.. bang that head for me why don't yah mind, lol..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 11, 2011)

Buy one get one free NYPD.
http://www.nirvanashop.com/us/nypd-regular-seeds-discount.html
It is supposed to be really good, I am tempted.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got some new crosses that should be some fire to add to my collection..rez chemdog x sour diesel,rez chem x sd x og kush 18,rez chem x sd x headband and some more the white og kush x og lemon chem.Im waiting on my orders of larry og,snowdawg2,qrazy train and querkle along with a free ten pack of akg all the freebies and ufos.


 damn. those crosses sound dank wbw.. where did you get them from seed boutique or bay?? i've only got a few of rez's gear, those sound nice as fawk..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn. those crosses sound dank wbw.. where did you get them from seed boutique or bay?? i've only got a few of rez's gear, those sound nice as fawk..


local breeding.But the rez chem x sour diesel came from seed boutique the og kush 18 and headband came from attitude reserva privada and the white og kush and lemon chem came from elite genetics when he was still active.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2011)

Sure will my friend.
I just hope i have some dank by then....


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 11, 2011)

well castle seeds emailed me the other day and said that Blue Satellite was out of stock, they didnt know why it wasnt marked that way on the site. which didnt surprise me, its sold out everywhere else. so they asked me what i wanted instead of the blue satellite...so i picked these seeds to replace it. got the shipping confirmation yesterday. shit happens, no big deal at all.

1 seed - World of Seeds Strawberry Blue - feminized 
1 seed - World of Seeds Yumboldt 47 - feminized 
1 seed - Nirvana Blue Mystic - regular 
2 seeds - Sativa Seeds Blackberry - regular


----------



## hempstead (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to order some Jack Herer but I am just too cheap to pay the price even for a single. lol 
I think I will order Sannie's Jack and the Chocolate Mix.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 11, 2011)

Just picked up some genetics from Brazillian Seed Company, 12 Punta Roja and 12 Electric Smoke.

I think that Nirvana special is if you buy Rasberry Cough, then you get 20 NYPD seeds.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, search Nirvanas site for "free". There are a couple deals


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

Aaaah just saw that. The raspberry cough and the nypd are supposed to be really good.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 12, 2011)

May just be mis-typed. I think it's 20 seeds for $38.00


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 12, 2011)

Dinafem has the next promo. Its on the banner on the home page.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

I finally made a list. I am counting an order that isn't here yet. )



Greenhouse coloured mix indica F
AMS
Great White Shark
El Nino
Big Bang
Church
1xSLH
2Bubba kush

DNA
5x Chocolope regs
1xSour Cream

Nirvana 
8xAI
10xBubblicious
4xWonder Woman
1xNorthern Light
5x Shortrider
1xAK48

10xAlphakronic Eisbaer

TGA
2x Deep Purple
2x Querkle
1x Vortex

Kannabia
1xSpecial

Worlds of Seeds
1x ny special

Female Seeds
5xc99 hybrid
1 Fast Nevilles
1xPurple Muroc

1x Big Budha Cheese

9x Cannacopia BC Roadkill

Reserva Privada 
1xRKS
1xKandy Kush

Dutch Passion
1xMekong High
1xBlueberry
2xSkunk#11
1xWhite Widow
1xOrange Bud

Dinafem
1xSweet Deep Grapefruit
1xCalifornia Hash
1xRoyal Haze
1xWhite widow
1xdiesel

Sensi Seeds
1xSuper Skunk

Pyramid Seeds
1xTut
1xWembley
1xNorthern Lights
1xOsirus
1xNYC

Delicious Seeds
1x Sugar Black Rose
1x Northern Light Blue
1x ildiavolo

G13 Labs
1x Blueberry Gum
1x? on way

Gage Green
Mixed ideas
3x mixed freebies

TH Seeds
Burmese Kush
Kushage
SAGE
Heavy duty fruity
Darkstar

Sannies
10xIndica Mix
3xEl Monstre

Sativa Seeds
1x Blackberry


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

I have time to start 1 or 2 more seeds so they can finish before it gets too hot.

Anyone see anything in my list that they would like to see grown out?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I have time to start 1 or 2 more seeds so they can finish before it gets too hot.
> 
> Anyone see anything in my list that they would like to see grown out?


 those chocolopes.. i had wanted them for ages and they were always sold out, and then i ended up getting sannies chocolate rains, and they were fire, but i'd still like to grow out some chocolopes.. i just got some of them a bit ago, but got other shit going on so they are on a back burner for now.. i saw a grow of them on potpimp when that was up by this dude london grower, and his liked awesome, but most of his shit always does..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> those chocolopes.. i had wanted them for ages and they were always sold out, and then i ended up getting sannies chocolate rains, and they were fire, but i'd still like to grow out some chocolopes.. i just got some of them a bit ago, but got other shit going on so they are on a back burner for now.. i saw a grow of them on potpimp when that was up by this dude london grower, and his liked awesome, but most of his shit always does..


I am already growing 1 out now, less than 2 weeks from seed, that is why there are only 5 left. I got a pack of 6 regs from EDIT and they were on sale during the cyber Monday weekend in November and I also had a code for 30% off and ended up paying $28 shipped. That is when I fell in love with EDIT. heh


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am already growing 1 out now, less than 2 weeks from seed, that is why there are only 5 left. I got a pack of 6 regs from EDIT and they were on sale during the cyber Monday weekend in November and I also had a code for 30% off and ended up paying $28 shipped. That is when I fell in love with EDIT. heh



Damn pm me that code I want a bong from there lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Damn pm me that code I want a bong from there lol


 that is where i got my roor from.. i know it was a custom made piece and all that i got, it just burns me up that they say that the shit is in stock, then it took me like two months to get it eventually.. i haven't tried them for beans yet, but hemp has me pretty much wanting to make my next order from them, but after this last attitude sale, i don't think i'm going to be ordering any beans for a long long long time, but i say that every month, lmao...


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

That code was only good for that week in November.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> That code was only good for that week in November.


 what else you got going on with that chocolope hemp?? anything yummy??


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I have lots. In flower I have 1 LA Woman 1 White Russian and 1 Powerkush all less than 3 weeks away. Behind them I have 1 Sannies Mix 1 El Mostre 1 Aurora Indica 1 pyramid anestesia all almost 3 weeks in. In the veg tent I have 1 vortex 1 BC roadkill about a month from seed and 1 chocolope about 9 days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Well I have lots. In flower I have 1 LA Woman 1 White Russian and 1 Powerkush all less than 3 weeks away. Behind them I have 1 Sannies Mix 1 El Mostre 1 Aurora Indica 1 pyramid anestesia all almost 3 weeks in. In the veg tent I have 1 vortex 1 BC roadkill about a month from seed and 1 chocolope about 9 days.


 you have a journal on them hemp? i would like to check it out if so.. i just grew out a fem'ed white russian from serious, and i was less then impressed, but i was really not impressed with my entire last grow to be honest.. don't know what went wrong, but nothing frosted up the way i'm used to my grows frosting up.. and not like i didn't grow some strains that shouldn't have frosted, the wr, sannies chemdawg x bb and a sleestack..
would just like to get a look at yours so i could beat myself up some more, lol..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 12, 2011)

My journal is in my signature but it has been a couple weeks since the last update.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 13, 2011)

Also my White Russian has had trichs since the flowers formed. She smells delicious too, very familiar smell, like the old school red haired sinse that smelled kinda like new carpet back in the late 80s. I am all excited and can't wait for her to finish. Just by smelling her I already know I want to grow her again. My next order may be some Serious singles, ak47, kali myst, and definitely white russian again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Did anybody get the order from attitude yet?
I should be getting 1 order out of 3 today


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did anybody get the order from attitude yet?
> I should be getting 1 order out of 3 today


 damn, you just beat me to it wyte.. i was just gonna ask the same thing.. i would think that you and cmt would get yours before me as both of you got your confirmation emails before me..
have you been tracking your at all?? i usually never do..


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 15, 2011)

I've confirmed that my package has left the customs facility in NY and is on it's way to it's destination. 

I'm giddy as a schoolgirl on ice cream day!


----------



## mxyz250newb (Mar 15, 2011)

We should start a "seed collectors sharing / trading seeds for free thread"


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2011)

mxyz250newb said:


> We should start a "seed collectors sharing / trading seeds for free thread"


 oh yah.. that would be a quick ass way to get booted off of the site, lol.. 
i do wish that it wasn't against the rules and all here, but it is definitely frowned upon.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, you just beat me to it wyte.. i was just gonna ask the same thing.. i would think that you and cmt would get yours before me as both of you got your confirmation emails before me..
> have you been tracking your at all?? i usually never do..


 Mine says its in my town but mail man taking his sweet ass time today will know in a hour or two.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Mine says its in my town but mail man taking his sweet ass time today will know in a hour or two.


 i hate when they do that shit.. i went out the other day for like a half an hour, and don't you know that is when the effing mail man came to drop off my inline ashcatcher and new slide for my bong that my friend got at a headshop she works in.. the best part was he didn't even drop off the rest of the mail when he dropped me that dumb ass card telling me i had to go and pick it up at the po.. he came back later to just deliver the mail and he didn't drop it off then either.. such bs.. 
i just stopped by me safe addy to see if me order's have arrived there yet, and i still haven't gotten anything yet.. i wasn't really expecting it yet, but it will be nice to get these two orders and chill a lil on buying so many beans for awhile..
i really should go back through this thread and count how many times i've said those words only to come back days later and post up my latest orders, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i hate when they do that shit.. i went out the other day for like a half an hour, and don't you know that is when the effing mail man came to drop off my inline ashcatcher and new slide for my bong that my friend got at a headshop she works in.. the best part was he didn't even drop off the rest of the mail when he dropped me that dumb ass card telling me i had to go and pick it up at the po.. he came back later to just deliver the mail and he didn't drop it off then either.. such bs..
> i just stopped by me safe addy to see if me order's have arrived there yet, and i still haven't gotten anything yet.. i wasn't really expecting it yet, but it will be nice to get these two orders and chill a lil on buying so many beans for awhile..
> i really should go back through this thread and count how many times i've said those words only to come back days later and post up my latest orders, lol..


 Alright i got 1 package today which was the second order i placed for a pack of larry og.I got all the th seeds freebies and 3 ufos white and blue widow along with critical + and my mystery seed was nl automatic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

So now im waiting on my tga order and akg order which should have 20 seeds of akg.Im also thinking i will get all the th freebies again along with the ufos as well..Lets see if i get some different mystery seeds..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So now im waiting on my tga order and akg order which should have 20 seeds of akg.Im also thinking i will get all the th freebies again along with the ufos as well..Lets see if i get some different mystery seeds..


 well that sux about getting the auto seed for the mystery bean, unless of course you wanted one, which i don't think that you did.. i'd be super stoked to get the non auto with my orders..
and i'm almost positive that you should get all of those freebies with both orders wyte, i'm pretty sure i read that on the attitudes sight during the promo..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well that sux about getting the auto seed for the mystery bean, unless of course you wanted one, which i don't think that you did.. i'd be super stoked to get the non auto with my orders..
> and i'm almost positive that you should get all of those freebies with both orders wyte, i'm pretty sure i read that on the attitudes sight during the promo..


I didnt really want the auto but hey whatever..
The thing i find weird is this is the 2nd order i placed on the promo day.Tracking said its in my city but still says its in transit.The other two orders i got one right before this one and one after this one still has not been updated on usps tracking..Funny and weird at the same time.I hope all my beans make it here tho


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I didnt really want the auto but hey whatever..
> The thing i find weird is this is the 2nd order i placed on the promo day.Tracking said its in my city but still says its in transit.The other two orders i got one right before this one and one after this one still has not been updated on usps tracking..Funny and weird at the same time.I hope all my beans make it here tho


 that is exactly why i don't even bother looking at the tracking most of the times as i have found that most of the time the usps never updates very well, and i hate getting worried when i see in stuck in one spot for too long like when it keeps saying jamaica ny for days on end, lol... and on top of that, i like the surprise of getting the call that my package has landed..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Usually its on time but today was the first time it did that i guess from now on i wont really worry about it no more


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 15, 2011)

Ugh, mine is still stuck over the Atlantic somewhere... Oh well, good thing I'm a seed hoarder.... Lots to play with still.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 15, 2011)

Tell me about it im set right now but i want what i paid for


Maximus cannabis said:


> Ugh, mine is still stuck over the Atlantic somewhere... Oh well, good thing I'm a seed hoarder.... Lots to play with still.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

nice.. me safe addy rang me a lil bit ago and i went and picked up me first order from the tude.. super stoked.. i even got that sour ak, nice.. fuck, i got a lot of beans, lmao

lets see.. i got connoisuer's sour hazey jones, and got aj's haze for the freebie.. nice..
i got the riot sweet og, and got slick rick for the freebie..

i even got me mr nice g13 ww i was worried about.. fuck, i love when people bitch about the attitude.. to them, i say a big fuck you..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

the only thing i don't really like now that i look at it is that the freebies from gage green don't say what they are.. i hate that... it just says that they are the pick and mix special, wtf..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. me safe addy rang me a lil bit ago and i went and picked up me first order from the tude.. super stoked.. i even got that sour ak, nice.. fuck, i got a lot of beans, lmao
> 
> lets see.. i got connoisuer's sour hazey jones, and got aj's haze for the freebie.. nice..
> i got the riot sweet og, and got slick rick for the freebie..
> ...


whats that like 30-40 seeds in one order lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> whats that like 30-40 seeds in one order lol


 i'd say its probably more like 60 or more, lmao..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd say its probably more like 60 or more, lmao..


Thats how much i should have with all 3 of my orders damn thats alot lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

the mr nice g13 x ww is 18 beans alone.. fuck, it may even be more like 70 or 80...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the mr nice g13 x ww is 18 beans alone.. fuck, it may even be more like 70 or 80...


Oh yeah i forgot about that all mr.nice packs are 18 beans a pack thats why they cost that much but thats worth it


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh yeah i forgot about that all mr.nice packs are 18 beans a pack thats why they cost that much but thats worth it


 i don't remember what they cost, but i'd probably pay three x's that to have those beans being that they are supposed to be no longer made and all..


----------



## londonfog (Mar 16, 2011)

We should just start planting seeds everywhere...just like Johnny Appleseed..instead it will be the greatest plant on earth ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

londonfog said:


> We should just start planting seeds everywhere...just like Johnny Appleseed..instead it will be the greatest plant on earth ...


 i've been doing me part to do this, lmao.. ever seen me grow? lol.. i planted like 11 beans or so and really only have room for maybe 4 of 5.. maybe i'll take the ones that don't make the cut out to the woods and let them live out the rest of their lives in peace there..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Or my backyard.....LMAO


 nice.. i'll put them in the package with the shirt if you don't mind, lol.. i know you mm, you've got plenty of seeds squirelled away just as i do, lol.. gonna grow anything outdoors this year again my friend?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2011)

Gave alot of those seeds to our girl to grow!!!



Going to try some..

Super Cali Haze
lowlife auto ak47
60 day wonder
and some sweet haze... 
I hope at least...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 16, 2011)

Trying to remain calm while I investigate... 

I have started to receive spam from some LED vendor to the account that I use to order seeds. This account is only for Attitude, RIU and one other seed place. Someone sold my e-mail address and who knows what other info. Has anyone else with a dedicated account received any new spam?

If our contact info is being sold, I will be very unhappy and will gleefully expose the scum selling this info.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Trying to remain calm while I investigate...
> 
> I have started to receive spam from some LED vendor to the account that I use to order seeds. This account is only for Attitude, RIU and one other seed place. Someone sold my e-mail address and who knows what other info. Has anyone else with a dedicated account received any new spam?
> 
> If our contact info is being sold, I will be very unhappy and will gleefully expose the scum selling this info.


 are you kidding me?? i started an email addy just to talk to some people on here that i got friendly with, and i must get more spam then i do legit emails there.. in fact, i know that for a fact as i hardly ever use it other then for the sites messanger, and yet my spam folder right now on that addy has well over 100 emails.. spam is just a fact of life me friends, and i would bet that anyone who has a registered addy gets it in one form or another..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

ive changed my email addy's so many times and setup quite a few dedicated addy's for different things...they all always got spam. like racer said, its a fact of life now-a-days.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, but LED grow light spam to an account that orders seeds? I can see if it was a porn ad or offer from some nigerian prince asking for money, but something so specific? I don't buy it's just regular spam.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, but LED grow light spam to an account that orders seeds? I can see if it was a porn ad or offer from some nigerian prince asking for money, but something so specific? I don't buy it's just regular spam.


 just dump the account then if your only using it for seed orders and start a new one.. that is kinda freaky deaky, lol...


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 17, 2011)

Use VPN's, switch accounts and passwords regularly, stay low, and cool 

Big bag of seeds arrived at my safe address today, time to start bottling and germing! Like a kid in a candy store!!!!


----------



## Sensisansei (Mar 17, 2011)

Man ive been collecting strains for over the last decade and i will say attitude has some great genetics you just have to know what to order like a resturante! Im a genetic freak. I have collected from all over the worl underground strains which i will start a thread on some of them soon some of the others I have to wait till May when im back in Cali to start backcrossing and making new and stabilizing opld hybrids! Anyone has any questions on Attitude genetics ive probley grown it. So just pm. Me, Peace, SENSI


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Sensisansei said:


> Man ive been collecting strains for over the last decade and i will say attitude has some great genetics you just have to know what to order like a resturante! Im a genetic freak. I have collected from all over the worl underground strains which i will start a thread on some of them soon some of the others I have to wait till May when im back in Cali to start backcrossing and making new and stabilizing opld hybrids! Anyone has any questions on Attitude genetics ive probley grown it. So just pm. Me, Peace, SENSI


 sounds good i got ya


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 17, 2011)

Sensisansei said:


> Man ive been collecting strains for over the last decade and i will say attitude has some great genetics you just have to know what to order like a resturante! Im a genetic freak. I have collected from all over the worl underground strains which i will start a thread on some of them soon some of the others I have to wait till May when im back in Cali to start backcrossing and making new and stabilizing opld hybrids! Anyone has any questions on Attitude genetics ive probley grown it. So just pm. Me, Peace, SENSI


Post up the list, you can't leave us hangin'!


----------



## hempstead (Mar 18, 2011)

My order went through Jamaica NY last night so I should get it Monday or Tuesday. I think I will germ the AK48 and that will be my last plant til after the summer. Oh boy. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

hempstead said:


> My order went through Jamaica NY last night so I should get it Monday or Tuesday. I think I will germ the AK48 and that will be my last plant til after the summer. Oh boy. lol


yeah thats what they all say


----------



## hempstead (Mar 18, 2011)

lol I know. Just like I won't order anymore seeds til I use the ones I have. lol
I am already designing a stealth box in my head. heh
I am poor this year and it is expensive running the ac in my op.
Also as i see it now I will have about a pound stored for the summer if all goes as planned and mold doesn't get at any of it during the cure. That is way more than enough for me considering I usually smoke about a z a month. lol I may need to give some away.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

hempstead said:


> lol I know. Just like I won't order anymore seeds til I use the ones I have. lol
> I am already designing a stealth box in my head. heh
> I am poor this year and it is expensive running the ac in my op.
> Also as i see it now I will have about a pound stored for the summer if all goes as planned and mold doesn't get at any of it during the cure. That is way more than enough for me considering I usually smoke about a z a month. lol I may need to give some away.


 Yeah if all goes as planned i will something like that by summer.I got about 3 oz right now still curing.i plan on selling one to get some more equipment.I seriously will take a break from ordering and start making my own crosses i have 3 males chem valley kush and pre 98 bubba kush bx2 so i will be using the pollen on larry og and sour og pollenating two seperate branches using bubba and cvk on each plantThose should be nice crosses to work with.im hoping all goes as planned


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

well.. i got my second tude bday order today.. this order was a small one and i only got 55 beans with this one today.. i got the g13labs nl auto with this order... so glad i got that sour ak on the other one..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

oh yah. forget to mention that i also got the dna lighter with the dna promo.. kinda cheesy, but f it, it was free, and i smoke.. so its good for me..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 18, 2011)

better than a tshirt that screams follow me home


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> better than a tshirt that screams follow me home


 lmao.. did you get a shirt pipe?? i have quite a few canna shirts, mostly with strain names.. i don't know how many times my sister has asked wtf strawberry cough was.. the way i look at it, unless someones down with strain names, they won't know wtf i'm wearing..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright my akg order came in i got snowdawg bx and snowdawg2 all the th freebies again along with mystery seed sour ak(what i was hoping for on this order) dinafem ufo deisel and white widow


----------



## tingpoon (Mar 18, 2011)

im surprised how quickly gagegreen stuff sold out but i just placed an order for some more dinafem super critical haze.




they have some odd special going on the tude buy 1 get 2 free, buy 3 get 4 free? (i dont get it) but i was pleased with critical + so i figured i'd give the haze cross a try.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> im surprised how quickly gagegreen stuff sold out but i just placed an order for some more dinafem super critical haze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is this special only with the dinefem gear??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> is this special only with the dinefem gear??


yeah they are giving away haze auto second grade seeds.You buy 1 sed get 2 haze auto and so on


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah they are giving away haze auto second grade seeds.You buy 1 sed get 2 haze auto and so on


 ahh.. i gave alway that haze auto bean that i got before..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ahh.. i gave alway that haze auto bean that i got before..


I traded it for something before


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I traded it for something before


 yah, some dude wanted the roadrunner i had, and couldn't thank me enough for throwing in the auto haze as well.. he was super pleased, as was i to get rid of it, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, some dude wanted the roadrunner i had, and couldn't thank me enough for throwing in the auto haze as well.. he was super pleased, as was i to get rid of it, lol..


 Thats the same way i felt about my autos now i want to give this nl automatic a try..Hoping for some smoke while i got girls in flower still


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats the same way i felt about my autos now i want to give this nl automatic a try..Hoping for some smoke while i got girls in flower still


 yah. i haven't made up me mind about autos yet as i haven't tried any of them as of yet.. i don't like the idea of ruderalis in anything that i want to grow though to be honest.. i was actually kinda interested in that haze auto, but i'd probably never grow it.. i have been helping out a new b guy on here with his grow of some auto ak's, and it looks pretty good so far, but i can't wait to see some smoke reports on them..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 18, 2011)

I have grown out a few autos so far and I can honestly recommend Joint Dr. Easyrider. Excellent bud. Some of the best bud I ever grew.


----------



## MsBotwin (Mar 18, 2011)

Finally got my Attitude order today! My G13 freebie is the NL Auto. They have a Dinafem Promo going on now. For each single seed you get 2 free Haze Autos. Buy a 3 pack, 4 free seeds. Don't know if I'm gonna be able to do it yet. I need to buy 2 more oscillating fans and just bought a 4 inch inline fan for my new light because it gets way hot. We'll see. I'll probably get a small order. I want to try the Fruit Auto next time I grow autos.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Finally got my Attitude order today! My G13 freebie is the NL Auto. They have a Dinafem Promo going on now. For each single seed you get 2 free Haze Autos. Buy a 3 pack, 4 free seeds. Don't know if I'm gonna be able to do it yet. I need to buy 2 more oscillating fans and just bought a 4 inch inline fan for my new light because it gets way hot. We'll see. I'll probably get a small order. I want to try the Fruit Auto next time I grow autos.


Im not too interested in that i have enough dinafem ufos now.But if you get them i would like to see how that haze auto does


----------



## kether noir (Mar 18, 2011)

*my bean collection so far:

black widow x 3 mr.nice
chrystal x 3 nirvana
vortex x 7 tga
vanilla kush x 5 barneys farm
sage'n'sour x 6 thseeds
voodoo x 3 dutch passion
kaboom x 2 tga
super lemon haze x 5 greenhouse
super silver haze x 5 greenhouse
juanita la lagrimosa x 3 reggae
diesel kush x 3 reeferman
blueberry x 5 dj shorts
blackberry kush x 7 (from a friend's sister & brother in-law)
ak47 x 3 serious 
berkeley blues x 3 (from a friend) stoney girl 
great white shark x 20 greenhouse
and some others...*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be updating my list shit is crazy now and i should be getting my tga qrazy train and querkle tomorrow or monday..Thats when ill update it


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I will be updating my list shit is crazy now and i should be getting my tga qrazy train and querkle tomorrow or monday..Thats when ill update it


 hey wbw.. do you wanna come over and help me out with my list as well?? either you can go through them and call out them name and how many of them i got, and i'll type them in, or you can type and i'll go trhough, its up to you, lol..

i just noticed last night when i went to put my first attitude bday order into my bag, that it is starting to get pretty full, i may have to start on another bag as well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey wbw.. do you wanna come over and help me out with my list as well?? either you can go through them and call out them name and how many of them i got, and i'll type them in, or you can type and i'll go trhough, its up to you, lol..
> 
> i just noticed last night when i went to put my first attitude bday order into my bag, that it is starting to get pretty full, i may have to start on another bag as well.


 whichever one works better for you either way count me lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> whichever one works better for you either way count me lmao


 k.. i'll put on some tea and get the krimpets ready, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

shit man...i gota update my list after my orders get here too...wyte, pick me up on your way to racer's.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> shit man...i gota update my list after my orders get here too...wyte, pick me up on your way to racer's.


 damn.. just how many cups do i have to put out for tea?? i'd like to get a count before i head out to the kitchen so i know how much water to put on..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

no cup for me...tea is nasty...tap water will do.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> no cup for me...tea is nasty...tap water will do.


 tea = nasty?? huh, who knew, lol.. i'm not much on coffee, but i love me some tea.. that is why i think i should have born in england and not the us, i love tea, hate nascar and football, and love formula one.. where the fuck did i come from, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> shit man...i gota update my list after my orders get here too...wyte, pick me up on your way to racer's.


Well if i dont get it tomorrow we out come monday so pack your bags


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well if i dont get it tomorrow we out come monday so pack your bags


 nice.. i've got plenty of bud to smoke as well.. might want to bring some muchies though as the road to mcdonalds will be out for awhile for some construction...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice.. i've got plenty of bud to smoke as well.. might want to bring some muchies though as the road to mcdonalds will be out for awhile for some construction...


Now thats bullshit..I guess we will stop at taco bell or something


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> tea = nasty?? huh, who knew, lol.. i'm not much on coffee, but i love me some tea.. that is why i think i should have born in england and not the us, i love tea, hate nascar and football, and love formula one.. where the fuck did i come from, lol..


lmao...yeah dont fool yourself...you're not american...
i LOVE coffee...but havent had a cup in over a year due to doctors orders...bullshit...



wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats bullshit..I guess we will stop at taco bell or something


fuck yeah, i love me some taco bell....but mcdonalds is much better...the crispy chicken bacon clubs are fuckin amazing...had one for lunch today in fact.



did either of you get a second package from attitude yet? was just wondering if they did in fact double up on the th seeds promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao...yeah dont fool yourself...you're not american...
> i LOVE coffee...but havent had a cup in over a year due to doctors orders...bullshit...
> 
> 
> ...



yup yup.. me safe addy rang me today and told me that i had another package.. opened it up, and had all of the th seeds freebies.. again. lol..

i even got in on the dna cannadential promo on the second order and even got a cool lil dna reserva prevada lighter too..

and fuck yah i'm pissed about mickey d's, i can still get there, but now probably got to go about three or four miles out of the way.. taco bell isn't very far though.. we even have a taco bell, kfc and mcd's all in a row near me as well.. take your pick..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

hey.. i was just wondering if any of you have tried going on the new dna clothing website?? i saw an ad for it awhile ago in hightimes, and went online to check it out.. they are just selling t's and hats.. i've always wanted one of their hoodies that they had on the other site, but that shit has been out of stock longer than martian mean green..
anyhoo's, i picked out like two hats and shit, went to check out, and i get some fucking error code telling me that something was wrong with the order or whatever.. i was just curious if anyone else has tried to use the site and buy anything from them and had any luck with it..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

sweet, thats so many fuckin freebies lol. i wish the gage green wouldnt have sold out so fast...i was gona jump on that promo a couple times too but everything worth buying sold out before i could order again.

you lucky dog, mcdonalds is about 5 minutes from me...but everything else is at least 25-30 minute drive...one of the downfalls to country life. but we do have a "ma and pop" owned A&W style drive thru place that makes the best milkshakes and super bagels in the world...they've been there for like 40 or 50 years.

nope, never been to the dna clothing site.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

I went to the site same shit happened to me. I want a couple longsleeve ts. I haven't eaten mcds since 1996. I haven't eaten tacobell since 2003. I eat Wendy's and sonics that's as far as fast-food goes for me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

sonic is great, there arent any around me but thats pretty much all i ate when i went to florida...their pancakes on a stick were amazing.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

Your north of me then. I gotta cross statelines to eat sonic


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I went to the site same shit happened to me. I want a couple longsleeve ts. I haven't eaten mcds since 1996. I haven't eaten tacobell since 2003. I eat Wendy's and sonics that's as far as fast-food goes for me.


 well.. i'm glad that it wasn't just me then.. and was that recently puff?? like the last week or so, or was it longer then that??

and fuck, i love me some wendy's as well.. i have one about a mile or so from me and love it.. have you tried that new bilaggiio chicken sandwhich yet?? effing good.. and ofcourse, i love me some number one combo, biggy sized with rootbeer... did you get that wbw or cmt.. you can pick that up on the way over to my crib for me, i'd appreciate it, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Your north of me then. I gotta cross statelines to eat sonic


i was driving through Flint the other day and saw one there...its by the Belle Tire and the big ass Harley Davidson store....last i checked there was only 1 in the state...i think its up north somewhere...i forget.



racerboy71 said:


> well.. i'm glad that it wasn't just me then.. and was that recently puff?? like the last week or so, or was it longer then that??
> 
> and fuck, i love me some wendy's as well.. i have one about a mile or so from me and love it.. have you tried that new bilaggiio chicken sandwhich yet?? effing good.. and ofcourse, i love me some number one combo, biggy sized with rootbeer... did you get that wbw or cmt.. you can pick that up on the way over to my crib for me, i'd appreciate it, lol..


gotta get the spicy chicken sandwich meal with a chocolate frosty when ya go to wendy's....i cant eat the spicy chicken too much though because they throw me into a crohn's flare about 6 out 10 times....sometimes its worth it though lol. 

lol k, ill bring you some wendys and i got Sour OG, The Flav and Qrazy Train to smoke..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i was driving through Flint the other day and saw one there...its by the Belle Tire and the big ass Harley Davidson store....last i checked there was only 1 in the state...i think its up north somewhere...i forget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dammmmn.. wyte better step on it.. that sour og sound nice as does the qrazy train... i saw a few pix of the qrazy train, and that shit looked dank.. how is the sour og?? is that cali connections?? i have some of them, but haven't touched them.. i did dna's sour kush, and that shit was dank as fawk..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah it was this week but what do you expect from those dudes hahahaha im about to grab some teamdeathstar shirts too if those dudes would ever get to it. check em out teamdeathstar.com fucking starwars and weed life is good
you huys like to new av?? hopefully im the first!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

qrazy train is dank for sure, but its got kind of a skunky/musty taste that i'm not too fond of. the sour og is amazing, i will be growin it again in the future. its got a sweet n sour fuel taste and smell to it...first fuely tasting bud that ive liked so far, normally i hate it but this one is different. its got a knock you flat on your ass high that works great for a pre-bedtime smoke, and the high doesnt seem to have a ceiling either...the more i smoke, the higher i get. the plant structure was nice and sturdy and the nugs are nice and dense...she didnt require many nutes either, very easy to grow plant. yup, its cali connection.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> yeah it was this week but what do you expect from those dudes hahahaha im about to grab some teamdeathstar shirts too if those dudes would ever get to it. check em out teamdeathstar.com fucking starwars and weed life is good
> you huys like to new av?? hopefully im the first!!!!


 the new avi's cool.. i'll have to check out that site when i get the chance..
i also like nuggets t shirts.com i think it is, as well as spark420.com.. they both have some pretty cool weed related shirts.. i used to really like strainz, but i can't fucking figure out how to order shit off of their new site ever since its gone back up after being down for awhile.. their shirts are fucking cool as hell, in the inside, they have this lil zippered pocket that you can easily fit like an 1/8th or even maybe a 1/4 or so.. very cool feature.. but like i've said, i can't figure out how to order shit off of that site now..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

i had a pair of seedless jeans like 10 yrs ago that had that secret pocket in the inside of the pants seam it was pretty usefull. i also had a pair of sk8 shoes with the hidden pocket in the tounge so id put my piece in their and weed in the stash pocket


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnn... that is a fucking cool ass shirt.. trippy as balls.. i'm gonna be all over that when it comes out.. very very cool..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

and i love the name of it as well.. g13 po.. epic.. good find..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 18, 2011)

for sure that one and the darth baller im snagging


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

or this one.. darth baller.. that place is awesome.. i guess i still have a lil kid in me after all, lol.. 
wish i could plus rep you again puff, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> for sure that one and the darth baller im snagging


 too funny.. i see we think alike, lol.. very cool stuff though.. i'm digging them..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 19, 2011)

Hard to keep up with you guys. lol 

I am in the same boat CMT, no coffee but I sneak some decaf every day and I drink green tea every night. I usually tend to the ladies then jump in the shower and get dressed and puff and have a cup of tea.

And as far as McDs or other fast food, blaaah. Actually I wish I could still eat it but any fast food fucks me up. 25 years of late night munchy binges caught up to me and now I can not eat any crap.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush from Sensible Seeds. I was supposed to get 3 x Royal Queen Seeds -Special Queen Feminised for free but instead I got 2x Reserva Privada's Purple wreck (fem) and 4x Mr Nice - Critical Haze (reg).

I don't know if this is good or bad.

Any input?


----------



## hempstead (Mar 19, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I ordered Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush from Sensible Seeds. I was supposed to get 3 x Royal Queen Seeds -Special Queen Feminised for free but instead I got 2x Reserva Privada's Purple wreck (fem) and 4x Mr Nice - Critical Haze (reg).
> 
> I don't know if this is good or bad.
> 
> Any input?


Sounds like you made out nice. I would like to grow out that critical haze.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I ordered Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush from Sensible Seeds. I was supposed to get 3 x Royal Queen Seeds -Special Queen Feminised for free but instead I got 2x Reserva Privada's Purple wreck (fem) and 4x Mr Nice - Critical Haze (reg).
> 
> I don't know if this is good or bad.
> 
> Any input?


you made out nice for sure...i've been tryin to get me some purple wreck for quite some time now...its sold out everywhere i look..


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2011)

hempstead said:


> *Sounds like you made out nice. I would like to grow out that critical haze. *





cmt1984 said:


> you made out nice for sure...i've been tryin to get me some purple wreck for quite some time now...its sold out everywhere i look..


Yeah, after some research it seems as if I definately got a better deal.

Now I'm thinking: _Well, if they are that nice, why the hell is he giving them away as freebies?_ Which then makes me wonder if they're the real deal.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

could be old stock they came across...RP has done limited releases on the purple wreck a couple times....missed out on both of them...so maybe its something like that too..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

or maybe someone got a pack and one or two of them got smashed, so they decided to just give the rest of them away as freebies.. any way it happened, i'd be more than happy with those over the special kush anyday..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Sure,sure....
> 
> How ya doing bro..


 whats up stranger?? i'm diong ok.. i guess.. lol.. bored as poo, but ok otherwise..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

I got my tga order today so now im really happy..Another nl auotmatic was the mystery seed all the th seeds 3x qrazy train,3xquerkle and 3x chem valley kush that they gave me dont know why because i sure did not order it but since my cvk is male ill be more than happy to grow these out


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

well.. i'm sure i could always squeeze them into my grow if you'd like to get rid of any wyte..


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 19, 2011)

hey i wondered if anyone has beans without any dutch influence? im tired of all the weed being the same. look at the lineage of your seeds, how many of them have nl#5 in em, i swear thats all i can taste anymmore, its all the same!!!! argggh!!! i have seeds that have never seen or heard of holland. id love to trade for some of yours if someone wanted.View attachment 1503465View attachment 1503466View attachment 1503467View attachment 1503474


ps hey wyteberry, lol you're on here as much as me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well.. i'm sure i could always squeeze them into my grow if you'd like to get rid of any wyte..


If you want something let me know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> ps hey wyteberry, lol you're on here as much as me


 Maybe more lmao


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

well g cmt, i sure would hate to have a ton of buds that look like that, lmao.. but seriously, i do understand what your saying, and you bring up a very very good point.. i was just saying the other day to someone to look at how many plants have either nl or skunk in them.. its a shit ton..
that is the problem with these so called dutch masters.. they all used pretty much all the same plants and make all of their crosses from them.. its kinda like pissing in the gene pool in my eyes.. i would say that you'd be hard pressed to find any real deal holyfield landrace genetics that haven't been crossed or hydridized with some thing else.. its a real shame as most of these land race strains were fire all on their own.. but leave it up to the dutch masters to fuck with a good thing, trying to do things like bringing the flowering times down on some of the pure sativa's, or boasting yields by outcrossing them to a larger yielding strain.. all they are doing it fucking up what was good to begin with in my eyes..
take your pick from whatever breeder you'd like, and i'd bet that the strains are just reworked crosses from some one else's work from years ago.. given a new name, and sold as the next big flavor of the month..
how do we stop this?? i've no idea to be honest with you.. maybe try and get our hands on some pure landraces and only interbreed with them and do not cross them with any of strains?? idk, but i'd think its a lot harder to do then simply saying so..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well g cmt, i sure would hate to have a ton of buds that look like that, lmao..


^^lol what are you smokin?...you were fuckin up pm's and now you're confusing convict for me?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ^^lol what are you smokin?...you were fuckin up pm's and now you're confusing convict for me?


 lmao.. you should have seen what i put on my fb page yesterday.. that shit was the best.. i took a pic of my kitty cat in a box, and wrote.. i don't know what it is about boxes that tities find so irrrestable.. that shit was epic..
and here i thought that my last grow wasn't all that good, lol.. it seems to be much better then i had originally thought, lol.. sorry for the mix ups..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

lmao...titties...how many comments did ya get on that one?

no worries...i'm always up for a good laugh.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao...titties...how many comments did ya get on that one?
> 
> no worries...i'm always up for a good laugh.


 it was funny as my one lesbian friend is the one who caught it.. i found that to be kinda ironic, lol.. i seriously think it was the damn predictive text on my droid.. that fucking thing is always coming up with some crazy things for what i'm typing in.. sometimes it's wayyy off base from what i was trying to say.. i guess titties came up for kitties, and i didn't even notice it till my girl told me about it... well, that's me story and i'm sticking to it, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 19, 2011)

lmao nice. my ipad does that predictive typing bullshit to me too...pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao nice. my ipad does that predictive typing bullshit to me too...pisses me off sometimes.


 yah.. some of the shit it comes up with are just crazy.. i forget what it gave me the other day, but it wasn't even close.. and the thing is, if you don't catch it, it'll just send what it predicts.. that's the one thing i don't like about it.. i can kinda see titties and kitties, but that shit was embarassing to say the least, lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not getting any notices, updates, or anything. USPS still says they have been notified but nothing about it being on it's way... This blows.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 21, 2011)

dammit...got the rest of my orders today...i got 2 of the same strains as my free alphakronik packs...both Cannabis.

but there were 1 extra dinafem blue widow and white widow seed...they gave me 2 of each ufo freebies for some reason in one order.

my g13 labs strains were 2 NL Auto's and 1 Hypnotic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hmm, I'm not getting any notices, updates, or anything. USPS still says they have been notified but nothing about it being on it's way... This blows.


I should be recieving my chem 4 og,blackwater and ogiesel today..Cant wait i have the whole cali connect arsenal now i have to find females from each and use a stinky funky male on all of them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dammit...got the rest of my orders today...i got 2 of the same strains as my free alphakronik packs...both Cannabis.
> 
> but there were 1 extra dinafem blue widow and white widow seed...they gave me 2 of each ufo freebies for some reason in one order.
> 
> my g13 labs strains were 2 NL Auto's and 1 Hypnotic.


I got snowdawg bx and snowdawg 2 i also got two nl autos and 1 sour ak


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 21, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for the Hypnotic...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 21, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for the Hypnotic...


 i can't believe that your still waiting on your orders from the bday bash.. i had both of my orders by mid week last week, and i didn't get a confirmation email from them for several days after i made them..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I just e-mailed them. Something seems weird, everyone is getting their orders and mine says it was dispatched from Attitude but nothing from USPS. Good thing I paid for guaranteed shipping.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah I just e-mailed them. Something seems weird, everyone is getting their orders and mine says it was dispatched from Attitude but nothing from USPS. Good thing I paid for guaranteed shipping.


Lmao i did not go with guarenteed shipping yet and i ordered damn near 30-40 times from them and recieved all my orders


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao i did not go with guarenteed shipping yet and i ordered damn near 30-40 times from them and recieved all my orders


 i didn't do gaurenteed once and got it, went that way a second time, and got nada.. no letter, no beans, not squat.. i pay to play now.. fuck that.. $20 is well worth it to cover the couple of hundy i get in beans..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i didn't do gaurenteed once and got it, went that way a second time, and got nada.. no letter, no beans, not squat.. i pay to play now.. fuck that.. $20 is well worth it to cover the couple of hundy i get in beans..


The one time i didnt get nothing it was replaced with the next order of a single bean so its all good.After i found out they replace the order i never went with the guarenteed


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The one time i didnt get nothing it was replaced with the next order of a single bean so its all good.After i found out they replace the order i never went with the guarenteed


 yah, i never even contacted them cuz i figured it was my fault for not getting the quarenteed. wish i knew this info like yesterday, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i never even contacted them cuz i figured it was my fault for not getting the quarenteed. wish i knew this info like yesterday, lol..


Honestly speaking all you got to do is tell them they dont tell you they will replace the order without guarenteed but they will.They do not want to lose any customers over that so they will make sure to fix that problem


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 21, 2011)

I figure I always need a new shirt so $20 is cheap for tshirts.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I figure I always need a new shirt so $20 is cheap for tshirts.


Lmao i get shirts for like 5-10 dollars..
I got my new order today chem 4 og,black water and ogeisel


----------



## Sensisansei (Mar 22, 2011)

fYo, Everyone has their own favs. Due to grow structure and patterns, Weight, Potency, Resin prodution, Gland color and active % due to curing, but thhe main thing is new genetics ands i carry many that have never been heard of!. I will post the vareated hybrids and pphotos on indoo/breeding sites! Here is a train i have loved and started some work on and both are from swerve and cali co. Tahoe og is slightly more stable but hte potential of dedadhead og is near pure chemdawg! Here is a partially cured pic of tahoe og wish pick were beter as my new camera is being paened to get a good one! SENSI


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey, I hate to be a broken record in case this has been asked a bunch of times. I searched using titles only for "Storing Seeds" and couldn't come up with a clear answer. The general consensus for keeping germ rates seems to be spit between putting them with a dessicant in the fridge, or just storing them in a cool dry place...Any specifics? I mean, if I'm planning on starting a seed collection, eventually I want tens if not over a hundred strains, but would I have time to grow them all before the germination rates plummet? Do germ rates generally drop 70-50% for 3-5 year old seeds? I dunno, I thought maybe you guys could help...All this being said, I am currently growing from a seed that is between 5-10 years old.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got my order through. I got a Blue Widow and a Blue Hash for my UFOs. This time my mystery G13 seed was Sour Candy.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my order yesterday and my g13 was Hypnotiq.

Already have a gage green mix and my ak48 in pellets. heh


----------



## hempstead (Mar 22, 2011)

And 1 more thing. Pyramid seeds Anesthesia is 1 gorgeous fast flowering, sparkling, crystalline, healthy, easy plant.
4 weeks since 12/12 along with 3 other strains and this one by far is the furthest along and exploding in frost.
I hope it smokes as pretty as it looks. heh
Just a plug.

https://www.pyramidseeds.com/downloads/catalog_en_2010.pdf


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 22, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Hey, I hate to be a broken record in case this has been asked a bunch of times. I searched using titles only for "Storing Seeds" and couldn't come up with a clear answer. The general consensus for keeping germ rates seems to be spit between putting them with a dessicant in the fridge, or just storing them in a cool dry place...Any specifics? I mean, if I'm planning on starting a seed collection, eventually I want tens if not over a hundred strains, but would I have time to grow them all before the germination rates plummet? Do germ rates generally drop 70-50% for 3-5 year old seeds? I dunno, I thought maybe you guys could help...All this being said, I am currently growing from a seed that is between 5-10 years old.


 to answer your ?, i don't think that there is a black and white answer to your?.. not trying to be a smart ass, but there are too many factors that come into play that can determine germ rates..... humidity, heat, etc.. i don'r think anyone can say for sure that say after 5 years, germ rates drop 20% or what have you.. i think its just the luck of the draw really.. i've had some brand new beans, and didn't get one to pop, and i've had a couple year old beans and everyone of them have popped.. can't really say what it was that made this happen though, good luck, bad luck, idk... but like i said, i just don't think you can really tell if a beans going to pop till you try it, regardless of age.. the only things that you can do to help is to keep them out of in a dry cool place, and of course some discadents would always help...


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Just got my order through. I got a Blue Widow and a Blue Hash for my UFOs. This time my mystery G13 seed was Sour Candy.


I got sour candy too but can't find any info yet


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 23, 2011)

I got the damn NL auto for the freebie, would prefer Sour Candy, I've seen pictures but no description yet.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 23, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I got the damn NL auto for the freebie, would prefer Sour Candy, I've seen pictures but no description yet.


 what is this sour candy?? i got sour ak, which just sounds lovely..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what is this sour candy?? i got sour ak, which just sounds lovely..


bubblegum and sour diesel


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> bubblegum and sour diesel


 is that a g13 labs strain as well wyte?? if so, christ, how many new strains did they just drop, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> is that a g13 labs strain as well wyte?? if so, christ, how many new strains did they just drop, lol..


yeah.I think they dropped 6 new strains and 1 is without a description.
The nl automatic they have is the same pic nirvana has of their nl auto..


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 23, 2011)

yo where did you get that info?? bubble and sour deez? fuck yea


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cannabis-seeds/cat_48.htmlit's on attitude now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys check out emerald triangle seeds on attitude they are new and got some what sounds to be promising crosses for kush lovers like myself


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2011)

dam those sound like some interesting strains....especially that 76 afghan they have in a few crosses. but i dont get it, the regular seeds are more expensive than their feminized seeds...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam those sound like some interesting strains....especially that 76 afghan they have in a few crosses. but i dont get it, the regular seeds are more expensive than their feminized seeds...


 Are they giving more seeds?
Prob hip to people using males to make more seeds


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

*Can I get in on this !? lol*
*And make sure ya'll dip this way and scoop me on the way to RB's crib !! lmao*

*Nirvana *
***Blue Mystic*
***Northern Lights*
***White Widow*
***Bubblicious*
***AK48*
*Bodhi Seeds*
***SR71 Purple Kush x Appalachia ( Green Crack x Chem D BX3 )*
*Dank Dairy*
***CheeseBoy F3*
*Gooey Breeder*
***Pure Gooey*
***Fat Purple x Ty Fairs*
*Team Canada*
***North Purple Queen*
***Valencia*
*Outlaw Genetics*
***DPD F3*
***Magic Merlin*
***Doja Berry*
***Gorilla Grape*
***SFV OG Kush x DPD*
***ECPD*
*TGA *
***Quirkle*
***Chernobyl*
***JillyBean*
***Agent Orange*
***Deep Purple*
***Vortex*
***Void*
***JTR*
***JC2*
*Breeders Choice*
***Mountain View Kush*
***Our Diesel*
***Purple Bubba*
***Blue Diesel*
***Kachina Diesel*
***FLOix*
***Aloha White Widow x UK Cheese Bx3*
***Bubba Kush x TW IBL*
***Sour Star*
***Bubba Kush x Skunk*
***Skunk '89*
***Pure Purple Pakistani*
***Blue Diesel*
***Purple Haze IX*
***Purple Chitrali*
***Chocolate Haze*
*Fairlight*
***C-99 (F5 Bros Grimm)*
*Nerfiti*
***C-99 (C-2 pheno)*
*Elite Genitics*
***Ultimate ChemDawg 08 S1&#8217;s*
*DinaFem*
*Critical + (NL x Big Bud)*
*Heaven Scent Farms*
***Pharmin Blend 09*
***Sour Krush (S-n-S Diesel x Grape Krush)*
***Grape Wonder (Williams Wonder x Grape Krush)*
*Sensi Seeds*
***Super Star*
***Aiea*
*Flo Grow*
***Magic Monkey (Magic Merlin x Gorilla Grape)*
***Gorilla Grape F2&#8217;s (GG VRPP x GG)*
***Gorilla Grape F2&#8217;s (GG LRPG x GG)*
*Bros. Grimm*
***Cinderella 88 F2's ( about 40 !! ) NOT, I SAY NOT CINDERELLA 99 BUT HER PRECURSOR !! ** insert evil laugh ***


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Can I get in on this !? lol*
> *And make sure ya'll dip this way and scoop me on the way to RB's crib !! lmao*
> 
> *Nirvana *
> ...


A list of dank for sure..Let me know where you at and ill scoop you up too unless cmt wants to drive


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 23, 2011)

*I keep mine stored with dessicants in a BLACK 3 x 5 index card box that locks w/ a key, which sits inside a galloon freezer Zip-Lock bag which sits inside my refrig !! lol *

*Black Box w/ dessicants > Gallon freezer bag > refrigerator*

*Got the black lock box from Wally World.*
*They have bigger sizes too !*


----------



## hempstead (Mar 24, 2011)

This months promo.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 24, 2011)

Hopefully they change the freebies.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hopefully they change the freebies.


what the ufos?
Im getting in on that promo..
Im about to relapse where is my guidance counselor?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Are they giving more seeds?
> Prob hip to people using males to make more seeds


 lmao good call...they are giving more regulars....boy do i feel stupid lol



wyteberrywidow said:


> what the ufos?
> Im getting in on that promo..
> Im about to relapse where is my guidance counselor?


ufo's are all buddha gear. looks like some autos and dwarfs...not too interesting...


but just when i think im done buying shit....attitude goes and does a promo like that and releases shit from a new breeder that i want to get...what the fuck...time for a relapse.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> what the ufos?
> Im getting in on that promo..
> Im about to relapse where is my guidance counselor?


----------



## forestbud (Mar 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> l but just when i think im done buying shit....attitude goes and does a promo like that and releases shit from a new breeder that i want to get...what the fuck...time for a relapse.


 What do you have in mind? I'm thinking about getting some pick and mix strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao good call...they are giving more regulars....boy do i feel stupid lol
> 
> 
> ufo's are all buddha gear. looks like some autos and dwarfs...not too interesting...
> ...


Yeah you are my relapse partner.We both going down for this one lmao...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

I think they are waiting for the promo to release the stock because they are still out of stock.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2011)

yeah it looks that way. i hope they do a buy one get one free with them since they're new too..

at least the promo says only one per customer this time...wont have to worry about multiple orders again lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah it looks that way. i hope they do a buy one get one free with them since they're new too..
> 
> at least the promo says only one per customer this time...wont have to worry about multiple orders again lol.


 Yeah if they do that i thin it will be next month or something...I got my eyes on a couple strains from them i might spend 100 dollars on like 3 packs


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 24, 2011)

On their site they say they don't do fems. They have a Europe company doing the fems?? What's up with that??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> On their site they say they don't do fems. They have a Europe company doing the fems?? What's up with that??


I dont know nothing about that.Ill get the fems that are free but im getting regs pack that im paying for


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 24, 2011)

That's what I'm doing to. Super sour og!!! Hopefully get em in time set em outside and watch em blow the fuck up!!


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 24, 2011)

*DAMN, I need to get some OG's and Bubba's in my stcok !!*


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *DAMN, I need to get some OG's and Bubba's in my stcok !!*


 yes you do, lol.. i didn't mean to do it, but it kinda worked out this way for me, but my grow now is nothing but kushes.. i've got cali con's chem4 og, larry og, bog's strawberry sour kush, and the white x deadhead og... i also just got some pre98 from a friend that i'm dying to grow, but i'm gonna have to wait until this grow is done atleast before i go cracking anymore beans..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh snap.. i forgot that i also have a bubba love going as well.. i tried germing five of the beans like a month ago, and not a one popped, so i pulled them all, and put the rapid rooters into a plastic ziplock bag, and lo and behold i checked on them last night on a whim, and one of them came up.. i nearly pooed me pants..


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yes you do, lol.. i didn't mean to do it, but it kinda worked out this way for me, but my grow now is nothing but kushes.. i've got cali con's chem4 og, larry og, bog's strawberry sour kush, and the white x deadhead og... i also just got some pre98 from a friend that i'm dying to grow, but i'm gonna have to wait until this grow is done atleast before i go cracking anymore beans..


*Well damn RB, break bread !! lol*
*I have none of those at the moment, and want them all !!!!*


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2011)

and i forgot to mention that i also just got a clone of purple urkel.. i'm knee deep in plants up in here.. i'm praying for a few males so i can thin the herd some, lol..


----------



## forestbud (Mar 25, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *DAMN, I need to get some OG's and Bubba's in my stcok !!*


Mmmm tell me about it! OG kick ass because it does the job every time in potency and flavor department! More on the former most of the time. The former and the latter is the most dangerous combination. 

Blue Tara from Bodhi seed is out now. I believe that it's supposed to be compromised out of genuine old school bubba genetics with yummy blueberry flavor enhanced with male afgooey x blockhead. I wanted to wait until the promo to come before making an order. I decided to just go ahead and place an order for it because I don't want it to be sold out before the next promo rolls in. Still will place another order when promo rolls in.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 25, 2011)

Kush is ok if you want to take a nap and not function, night time. lol I like some nice high flying sativas because I always have shit to do.heh


----------



## hempstead (Mar 25, 2011)

forestbud said:


> Mmmm tell me about it! OG kick ass because it does the job every time in potency and flavor department! More on the former most of the time. The former and the latter is the most dangerous combination.
> 
> Blue Tara from Bodhi seed is out now. I believe that it's supposed to be compromised out of genuine old school bubba genetics with yummy blueberry flavor enhanced with male afgooey x blockhead. I wanted to wait until the promo to come before making an order. I decided to just go ahead and place an order for it because I don't want it to be sold out before the next promo rolls in. Still will place another order when promo rolls in.


Heh Tara is already sold out. His watermelon hashplant looks interesting for my collection and maybe the yo-mama.


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 25, 2011)

forestbud said:


> Mmmm tell me about it! OG kick ass because it does the job every time in potency and flavor department! More on the former most of the time. The former and the latter is the most dangerous combination.
> 
> Blue Tara from Bodhi seed is out now. I believe that it's supposed to be compromised out of genuine old school bubba genetics with yummy blueberry flavor enhanced with male afgooey x blockhead. I wanted to wait until the promo to come before making an order. I decided to just go ahead and place an order for it because I don't want it to be sold out before the next promo rolls in. Still will place another order when promo rolls in.


*Thanks for the info, and damn I missed that drop !*
*Bodhi keeps good gear.*
*That Blue Tara is right up my alley too.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 25, 2011)

*Since I described my secure Black Box and where I keep my seed collection, I decided to show it as well.*
*I never noticed until today, but the name of the box is called Vaultz !! lmao*
*Again, bought at Wally World for like $5 and they have larger sizes.*











*Just a few things pulled out so you can how deep it is.*
*It's full now, but it currently holds my entire seed collection that's worth over $3K !!*
*The better the genetics, the lower in the vault they go ! lmao*
*I also keep 4 big bags of dessicant in there.*
*2 have orange writing,and 2 have purple writing.*
*I keep one at the VERY bottom, 2 spaced out in the middle and the last one at the VERY top.*
*I DARE moisture to try to sneak in ! lol*
*But 1st it has to get past the 1 gallon Zip-Lock freezer bag.*










*On top are 2 packs of Gorilla Grape pollen, wrapped in wax paper so it doesn't stick !! wink wink*
*It shows the month, date and year collected,s**o it's now 1.5yrs old.*
*The #1 and #2 is to just identify which pack.*
*I'll use #1 first, get it.*


----------



## forestbud (Mar 25, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Thanks for the info, and damn I missed that drop !*
> *Bodhi keeps good gear.*
> *That Blue Tara is right up my alley too.*


 Jeez.. I was spot on about Blue Tara being sold out before the Promo rolls in but didn't expect it to be that fast! Too bad that there were not much time for my rollitup friends to grab a pack of it. I ordered it at 2:30 AM PST this morning. I woke up to read this thread. Too bad that there were not much time for my rollitup friends to grab a pack of it. However, there are still some Sky Lotus left, I bought the very last pack the last time it was in stock. Bodhi has a very good reputation and very fortunate that the Attitude carries them. 

Blue Moonshine x Bubba Kush from another grower


----------



## Flo Grow (Mar 25, 2011)

*Nice plants ForestBud !!*
*+REP !!!!!*
*Now send me some of those beans............lol*


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 25, 2011)

flo gro
man i gotta say when i first read your post, i thought, damn overkill much?. i rescind my earlier thought.
looks very nice. much better than mine, lol keep em in envelopes in a closet.
you are obviously on top of your game bro. im just on second grow, so not ready for breedidng yet. although i need too, as my breeder is unfortuanatley very ill. so these genetics, i have are from a private breeder, he bred specifically for specific purposes, mainly shortening the growing time on his outdoor strains. got these seeds down to 90 day start to finish. and i want to keep the line going. i want to breed the cred to the twog, having the cred the dominant gene. 

heres what i have, lookin for a breeder to make them for me and not be shisty with the seeds.

Cred-this was a very bushy Columbian Red that took about 70 days and didn't finish outdoors on time. I had acquired an Auto Affie that was crossed with Trainwreck x Ogres (TWOG as I call it). All the auto generating traits are removed from backcrossing back to the TWOG until stabilized. What it will do is shave off about 10 days to over 2 weeks off the finishing time and an increased potency to an already nice sat. This cross should finish in about 65 days, maybe a few sooner.


JackiO- Aeric77's Calio x Jacks Candy. This too was crossed with the AATWOG and should finish about the same time. It might also carry on a Mango taste (Orange x Afghani). Most of these were your typical columnar Christmas Trees that would have liked an additional 2 weeks or so. The freeze caused me to pull everything before it's time, glad the seeds matured. ( 9 out of 10 germ rate). Should be a descent yielder.


TWOG- This is actually an Auto Affie x Trainwreck x Ogres. This was the main reason for seeding an entire crop. I needed those TWOG (AA) genetics to reduce the outdoor finishing times up here and plan on crossing many other strains we can't normally run outdoors. These aren't the biggest yielders but will probably become your favorite night time med. Nice earthy hash type flavour. These will probably be done in 55-60 days but I let them go until that first freeze, around the 70 day point.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 25, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> On their site they say they don't do fems. They have a Europe company doing the fems?? What's up with that??


Awesome avatar. I can only think of one thing.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 26, 2011)

And whoever gave me the rep thanks and no I did not get any Blue Tara.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 26, 2011)

Anyone collect up any seeds from Breeders Choice? I just ordered some Citrali and some Trainwrecks.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 26, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Since I described my secure Black Box and where I keep my seed collection, I decided to show it as well.*
> *I never noticed until today, but the name of the box is called Vaultz !! lmao*
> *Again, bought at Wally World for like $5 and they have larger sizes.*
> 
> ...



Mucho Respecto on that collection. Looking really good. How long have you been working on it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Anyone collect up any seeds from Breeders Choice? I just ordered some Citrali and some Trainwrecks.


Just looked at thier selection really of nothing of interest for me


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone Tried ZEN SEEDS?

There Hybrids from hell sound nice.

Prices arent bad...

http://www.zenseeds.com/index.php/home?page=shop.browse&category_id=7


----------



## Ku$hking3883 (Mar 28, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hopefully they change the freebies.


Why? Freebies sound and look great


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Anyone Tried ZEN SEEDS?
> 
> There Hybrids from hell sound nice.
> 
> ...


 I oonly see 1 maybe 2 strains that i would get all the others look iffy


----------



## Airwave (Mar 28, 2011)

Did I SEE SOMEBODY IN HERE SAYING THEY GET GOOD FREEBIES FROM pICK AND mIX sEEDS, EVEN THOUGH IT DOESN'T ADVERTISE ANY FREEBIES?

Shit, I'm not retyping all that.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 28, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Did I SEE SOMEBODY IN HERE SAYING THEY GET GOOD FREEBIES FROM pICK AND mIX sEEDS, EVEN THOUGH IT DOESN'T ADVERTISE ANY FREEBIES?
> 
> Shit, I'm not retyping all that.


bwaa haa awesome.


----------



## wil2279 (Mar 28, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I ordered Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush from Sensible Seeds. I was supposed to get 3 x Royal Queen Seeds -Special Queen Feminised for free but instead I got 2x Reserva Privada's Purple wreck (fem) and 4x Mr Nice - Critical Haze (reg).
> 
> I don't know if this is good or bad.
> 
> Any input?


sounds like you made out pretty good on that one as long as you get at least 1 fem seed out of the 4 Mr. Nice regs... but to be honest I would have probably rather had the Royal Queen Seeds Special Queen Feminized, but that is only because I think it is a fast flowering mould resistant strain and I could grow it outdoors in my area pretty well.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 28, 2011)

wil2279 said:


> sounds like you made out pretty good on that one as long as you get at least 1 fem seed out of the 4 Mr. Nice regs... but to be honest I would have probably rather had the Royal Queen Seeds Special Queen Feminized, but that is only because I think it is a fast flowering mould resistant strain and I could grow it outdoors in my area pretty well.


I'm not going to bother trying. Its Haze, which means it's going to be Sativa dom. I only grow Indica dom.


----------



## Metalstarz (Mar 28, 2011)

I just wanted to say I tried out The Single Seed Center from worldwide marijuana seeds. My first time ordering seeds from anywhere and I actually got them in the mail 6 days from when I ordered. I'm on the East Coast US also. They also gave me an Exodus Cheese (controversy?) fem seed and an auto Big Bang. Everything went well and now it's time to see if these seeds germinate. Just about all of the seeds look premature. No stripes are anything on them. I pretty much just wanted to say they were a legit place to get seeds from.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 28, 2011)

Ku$hking3883 said:


> Why? Freebies sound and look great


When I posted they were the same freebies as the march promo, but have been changed since then. Although I hate when they give auto's...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just looked at thier selection really of nothing of interest for me


Well I'm excited to do some pheno hunting in that Chitrali gene pool, and I always wanted an Arcata TW cutting, so hopefully their genetics are true.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 28, 2011)

Metalstarz said:


> I just wanted to say I tried out The Single Seed Center from worldwide marijuana seeds. My first time ordering seeds from anywhere and I actually got them in the mail 6 days from when I ordered. I'm on the East Coast US also. They also gave me an Exodus Cheese (controversy?) fem seed and an auto Big Bang. Everything went well and now it's time to see if these seeds germinate. Just about all of the seeds look premature. No stripes are anything on them. I pretty much just wanted to say they were a legit place to get seeds from.


Seems contradictory, they sent you seeds but it sounds like they sent crap. Pop them and let us know how it goes. I've heard more bad than good about SSC so I would be interested in germ rates.


----------



## Metalstarz (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I was just more excited that they actually showed up. I'll keep you posted if they germ or not. Just started them today.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Seems contradictory, they sent you seeds but it sounds like they sent crap. Pop them and let us know how it goes. I've heard more bad than good about SSC so I would be interested in germ rates.


 really?? what kinds of bad shit have you heard about them?? i don't think i've ever heard much negative about them personally, but i have never tried ordering from them myself, which is odd as i've ordered from a lot of places, lol..
just wondering what kind of negatives have been heard about ssc.. oh yah, i did actually hear on another site that someone got their beans caught by customs from ssc, but that surely isn't to be blamed on ssc.. i've had a sannies order grabbed before, but i don't put that on sannies..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 29, 2011)

you cant blame the seedbank for crap seeds.....that all falls on the breeder.

i order from single seed center once a month when they release the new freebies. ive made over 10 orders from them and have never had a problem, its a great seedbank.

castle seeds is a different story. i got my order minus 3 seeds...sent them 4 or 5 emails over the passed few weeks...no replies...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> you cant blame the seedbank for crap seeds.....that all falls on the breeder.
> 
> i order from single seed center once a month when they release the new freebies. ive made over 10 orders from them and have never had a problem, its a great seedbank.
> 
> castle seeds is a different story. i got my order minus 3 seeds...sent them 4 or 5 emails over the passed few weeks...no replies...


 well that sucks about castle, but also good to know at the same time.. i had thought that i've heard that ssc was a good place to order from, but like i said, i've never done so personally so i can't really say much on it..
was that a brand new breeders pack that you got that was short seeds?? if so, that is kinda shady without a doubt..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2011)

I have heard lots of bad shit about me.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I have heard lots of bad shit about me.....


 you too ehh?? i keep hearing that your the evil red headed step child to the wicked witch of the west.. well, maybe i should stop spreading such rumors then huh?? lol..
i haven't forgotten about your shirt mind, just been looking for it still.. i do believe that it grew some legs and got up and walked to a nice hiding spot on me.. i still have a few places to look for it yet, i think it may be on top of my cali connection raskal og seeds that i haven't seen in awhile..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats funny.....

Well hope your life is going better than mine.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats funny.....
> 
> Well hope your life is going better than mine.


 well, that doesn't sound too good mind.. hope its nothing too serious.. i've been a lil depressed lately, but other than that i'm ok.. did i tell you how our dog bite me moms hand and it got all infected and shit?? she landed in the hospital for a couple of days and they cut it open to drain the infection out of it.. she is ok now, still a lil sore, but back to work atleast..
i haven't seen her doing any kind of knitting or sewing lately, so it must still be bothering her..

oh yah, i also just started a thread last night to see what other people have planned for their veggy gardens this year, and some ass hat comes on and tells me that this is a cannabis forum and not a gardening forum.. to say i was ready to rip his fucking head off thru my laptop would be an understatement to say the least..
i just ordered about $30 worth of seeds for some kinds of tomatoes and cucumbers and some zuchinni and a couple of other things as well.. will be my first time growing any veggies from seed this year, but i should have plenty of time to get them going before it gets warm enough to plant them outdoors..


----------



## d6520 (Mar 29, 2011)

if i had that many seeds ill plant them all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear your mom is ok.My girl has to have stents put in thursday and they told she would have complete kidney failure in about a year or less.I got a bunch of stuff going on in the garden.Got cherry,big boy and beef steak tomatos.Got green beans,white bunching onions,sweet spanish onion,sweet texas onion,carrots,brochilli and cabbage.Along with my strawbeeries,blueberry bush,red,yellow and orange pepers and a ghost pepper plant and some basil and rosemary.Thats about it right at the moment,mayber some super cali haze thrown in for good measure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Glad to hear your mom is ok.My girl has to have stents put in thursday and they told she would have complete kidney failure in about a year or less.I got a bunch of stuff going on in the garden.Got cherry,big boy and beef steak tomatos.Got green beans,white bunching onions,sweet spanish onion,sweet texas onion,carrots,brochilli and cabbage.Along with my strawbeeries,blueberry bush,red,yellow and orange pepers and a ghost pepper plant and some basil and rosemary.Thats about it right at the moment,mayber some super cali haze thrown in for good measure.


 she would still have kidney failure even if she gets the stents put in mm?? if so, so very sorry to hear that shit.. but you never know, dr's don't know everything mind, and she could go on for years and years and live a some what healthy life.. 
hope things start to look up for you though mind..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 29, 2011)

seeds are great never know what you are going to get


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> seeds are great never know what you are going to get


 man o man.. i want some of what ever your smoking, lmao..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man o man.. i want some of what ever your smoking, lmao..


good old weed for today  blazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzin on some hash


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> good old weed for today  blazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzin on some hash


 like i said earlier... wouldn't mind having some of what he's smoking, lol.. that hash sounds nice. don't get too much hash around these here parts too often, wish i did though..


----------



## cannabis420420 (Mar 29, 2011)

make my own hash is the only way to go


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well that sucks about castle, but also good to know at the same time.. i had thought that i've heard that ssc was a good place to order from, but like i said, i've never done so personally so i can't really say much on it..
> was that a brand new breeders pack that you got that was short seeds?? if so, that is kinda shady without a doubt..


yeah good to know for sure. some of their prices seemed too good to be true...i guess they are lol. 

i didnt get stiffed bad at all...it was 3 seeds, each of them around $3 a piece...2 sativa seeds blackberry and 1 nirvana blue mystic. they will be getting about 2 emails a week from me until i get a response


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah good to know for sure. some of their prices seemed too good to be true...i guess they are lol.
> 
> i didnt get stiffed bad at all...it was 3 seeds, each of them around $3 a piece...2 sativa seeds blackberry and 1 nirvana blue mystic. they will be getting about 2 emails a week from me until i get a response


 lol.. you sound like tim robbins character from shawshank redemption.. what are you going to do after you get a respones, send them two email a day, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2011)

Stents are for the blockage she has.And the kidney failure is from her diabetes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Stents are for the blockage she has.And the kidney failure is from her diabetes.


 yah, i was thinking that after i wrote it.. i had thought that stents were for like clogged viens / arteries, what have you.. damn, that sucks about the kidneys though.. life just pretty much sucks sometimes my friend, but i'm very sorry to hear about her health..
this is this guy who is a member on this site and another one i'm on, and i've gotten to kinda know him from the other site, but anyhoo's, we just found out last week that he has stomach cancer.. that fucking blows mind.. do hope that they are wrong about her though, and i hope you keep your head up as much as possible ... if you need anything at all, you know how to get a hold of me..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. you sound like tim robbins character from shawshank redemption.. what are you going to do after you get a respones, send them two email a day, lol...


lmao...i love that movie.

i'm gonna keep sending them until i get the response i want...how bout that? lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks bro that means alot and it really does.
Wish i could find some killer herb to ease my depression and nerves about all this shit.
Only good news is i paid the house off last month so it is mine free and clear.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 29, 2011)

I heard SSC shipped weak, small, under developed seeds. And this was regarding seeds from good breeders. I mean, it's not like you get breeders packs, so how sure can you be? Most people just order by name and not by genetics or breeder experience. I saw "Charlie Sheen" Kush at a dispensary the other day. do you really think people have been stabilizing a new Kush strain just for Charlie, or maybe one idiot is cashing in on another set of idiots? What you should be buying is the breeder, not the name. 

But I've also hear good, so I don't know. That's why I was asking.


----------



## coco beans (Mar 29, 2011)

Greetings--any good input on a fine SATIVA that will do well in MENDO full sun--I have never tried Attitude ----last time I got great bean it was from HEAVEN STAIRWAY or some of the first seed auctions in the late 90's--need some new strains for some old tockers up here in the hills!!!!


----------



## drmarcusg (Mar 29, 2011)

coco beans said:


> Greetings--any good input on a fine SATIVA that will do well in MENDO full sun--I have never tried Attitude ----last time I got great bean it was from HEAVEN STAIRWAY or some of the first seed auctions in the late 90's--need some new strains for some old tockers up here in the hills!!!!


Yea I heard that Charlie sheen shit is crazy in the Cali sun....lol


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 29, 2011)

Comes with a case of coke and has a fishy smell...

Hah, that strain doesn't go hermie, it goes herpies....


----------



## hempstead (Mar 29, 2011)

Single seed centre has always treated me right. I do not even get the guaranteed shipping.

So you wanna hear about a bad weekend. 
I was on prednisone for 9 days because my back is all jacked up and giving me bad leg pains.
Friday was my last day.
Withdrawal all day Saturday. I went to bed early because I felt so shitty.
I woke up like 6 in the morning Sunday because I had a leg cramp like you wouldn't believe. 
Stomped and massaged out the cramp.
Got up to take a leak because I suddenly had to go really bad.
Wicked head rush at the toilet walked back to bed and sat down.
_I tried getting up like 3 times and kept getting dizzy so I rested a couple minutes til I felt better.
I tried again and made it to the toilet and started pissing.
Next thing I knew I was waking up not knowing where I am with my wife standing over me pale in the face panicing on the phone with 911 and the paramedics banging on the door._
I smashed the whole side of my face, bit a couple holes in my tongue, pissed all over my self and the bathroom and shower curtain that I fell into and broke the rod. 
SO then they advise me to go to the er which I agreed cus I was freaked out. 

Turns out it was just withdrawal from prednisone like I suspected but still state law protocol bullshit now I have to go see a neurologist to prove that I did not have a seizure and I can not drive til I can prove that I am seizure free for 6 months.

Prednisone withdrawal is a bitch but I feel better now. 
And my back feels a little better too. 

But other than that my daughter turned 3 that day and we had a party and I got pics from an ultrasound on the new baby due this summer.
So karma evened out for me and all is well again. heh


----------



## GringoLoco (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to hear it was not worse and that you are better; thanks big pharma!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Glad to hear it was not worse and that you are better; thanks big pharma!


Yes very happy to hear the good news ffor ya congrats but it sucks about the pain man..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

yah, that is crazy, i've never even heard of that pill, but i'm not much into the pill scene.. i've had enough issues in my life with opiates to know that the withdrawals plain out blow.. wish you were dead rather than go through that shit ever again.

glad your feeling better though..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah that sucks!! Glad everything is good with you now. Sheez and weed is bad hahaha opiate withdrawals suck monster dick been through my fair share of those. Congrats on the kid (as long as you wanted another)!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 30, 2011)

dam man, that sucks. did you ween off of the prednisone or did you just take a full dose for 9 days and then stop??

im on prednisone right now for crohns....i love it, its never given me any problems....i go on a 4 week trial of it though.

glad you're ok now.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 30, 2011)

yay.....i just got a reply from castle seeds.




> Hi Chris,
> 
> While I cannot understand how that is possible we will nonetheless send them out this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## hempstead (Mar 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man, that sucks. did you ween off of the prednisone or did you just take a full dose for 9 days and then stop??
> 
> im on prednisone right now for crohns....i love it, its never given me any problems....i go on a 4 week trial of it though.
> 
> glad you're ok now.


Yah I was on a 9 day cycle.3days 60mg 3days 40mg 3 days 20mg. My second time taking it and he had me on double what he gave me the first time. I had only a little withdrawal the first time. I feel fantastic while on it and it is worth the 1 or 2 days of withdrawal because it makes my back so much better.

And prednisone is not an opiate it is a cortisol steroid thingamagig, anti-inflammatory type miracle drug. It is great but so many side effects like any steroid. Shit is like viagra to me. lol 12 hour boners.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yay.....i just got a reply from castle seeds.


What did they say?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yay.....i just got a reply from castle seeds.


Thats whats up.Shit since they screwed up i hope they give you a whole pack!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 30, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Yah I was on a 9 day cycle.3days 60mg 3days 40mg 3 days 20mg. My second time taking it and he had me on double what he gave me the first time. I had only a little withdrawal the first time. I feel fantastic while on it and it is worth the 1 or 2 days of withdrawal because it makes my back so much better.
> 
> And prednisone is not an opiate it is a cortisol steroid thingamagig, anti-inflammatory type miracle drug. It is great but so many side effects like any steroid. Shit is like viagra to me. lol 12 hour boners.


holy shit man, thats a heavy dose for only 9 days. you should go on a 2 or 3 week program at a longer ween and you'll get less withdrawals....i never get any withdrawals.

if you experience withdrawals, you're sposed to get back on it and try a different ween...prednisone can cause some serious problems if not weened correctly...cant believe your doc put you on a dose like that....



hempstead said:


> What did they say?


thats whats in quotes up there, their response. if i get these seeds from them, i'll give them another try sometime.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats whats up.Shit since they screwed up i hope they give you a whole pack!


lol for sure...but i dont see that happening. ifi ran a business and i fucked up someones order...i would definitely give them some free shit.

they finally responded when i told them they would be getting bad reviews from me on a few high traffic forums i frequent....they responded the next day after that one lol....fuckers.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol for sure...but i dont see that happening. ifi ran a business and i fucked up someones order...i would definitely give them some free shit.
> 
> they finally responded when i told them they would be getting bad reviews from me on a few high traffic forums i frequent....they responded the next day after that one lol....fuckers.


I know attitude gave me free shit when they fucked up a order of mine..they replaced the seeds on top of that they gave maybe 1 or 2 free seeds of the pick n mix i ordered and gave me all 5 ufos


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Mar 31, 2011)

Ugh, 15 working days, no update from USPS, and no beans...


----------



## hempstead (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is something for you west coasters. If stuff doesn't lighten up here soon I may be heading west. heh

http://www.jackherer.com/archives/cultivation-workshop-with-dj-short/


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 31, 2011)

has anyone heard of the strain "jorge cervantez"? i got 2 seeds from someone, and i smoked the bud, but dont know anything about the strain. breeder, genetics, anything. any info would be dope as hell. thanks


----------



## hempstead (Mar 31, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> has anyone heard of the strain "jorge cervantez"? i got 2 seeds from someone, and i smoked the bud, but dont know anything about the strain. breeder, genetics, anything. any info would be dope as hell. thanks


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-dutch-passion-jorge-39-s-diamond-1-feminized/prod_1866.html

This is the only one I have heard of. Hope it helps.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 31, 2011)

hempstead said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-dutch-passion-jorge-39-s-diamond-1-feminized/prod_1866.html
> 
> This is the only one I have heard of. Hope it helps.


could be, looks similar, i wish they had cured bus shots on these oages...

thanks a ton bro


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

I just got into the collecting bug so far I have: Skunk no#1(reg), Chronic, Lemon skunk (two different sources),jack herrer,ak48,Physco killer x Herijuana ,DPQ and a few Bagseeds from some high grade. Some are from private breeders and some from main stream, im planning on breeding my skunk No#1(reg) with something ive got growing at the moment,probaly not the cheese though ,im hoping this D'Og turns out to be a winner.

DGD


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2011)

well if thats the same dog from dst then yeah thats a winner


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> well if thats the same dog from dst then yeah thats a winner


 damn, i feel out of the loop here.. watt the f you talking about wyrte????


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, i feel out of the loop here.. watt the f you talking about wyrte????


dst has a headband that he named dog=diesel x og kush i believe that he used on a og kush.Im not 100 percent sure on what but i know it originated from dna/reserva privadas headband


----------



## Metalstarz (Mar 31, 2011)

Metalstarz said:


> I think I was just more excited that they actually showed up. I'll keep you posted if they germ or not. Just started them today.


10 out of 12 seeds have roots a half inch long after 2 days. The Exodus Cheese Fem seed they gave me has a root an inch long and is growing like mad. I have them all in rockwool cubes now ready for some sprout action. So far I am very pleased with the SSC even though the seeds looked a bit premature.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

and who exactly is dst now wyte?? lol, told you i was out of the loop on this one..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and who exactly is dst now wyte?? lol, told you i was out of the loop on this one..


A user on this site.He basically was the starter of the 600 watt club


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> A user on this site.He basically was the starter of the 600 watt club


ahh, gotcha.. kept trying to think of breeders with those initials and kept coming up with nothing, lol.. glad to know ....... kinda like chitown?? lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah like that a private breeder getting into it


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> dst has a headband that he named dog=diesel x og kush i believe that he used on a og kush.Im not 100 percent sure on what but i know it originated from dna/reserva privadas headband


Cool wyte... yeah its Dst's creation ,DOG =D'OG i belive the D is for his name. I know the smokes gonna be killer bud im wondering what kinda yeild i can get off it
It seems the some people are more generous than some with there creations, check out the Club 600 breeding showcase theres a some decent strains on there.
Heres some info "copy and paste" about the dog


*
 The DOG is basically a strain that has come from a female Headband that has hermied and developed male flowers half way through the flowering period. One of the unplucked males flowers was used to germinate an OG Kush female and provided a number of seeds that have all turned out feminized. The strain does produce, like the parent, some plants that throw out male pods. This is reasonably controllable and once removed tend not to return. Further tests are being done on the clone of one of the particular pheno's that produced the male pods to see if cloning removes this trait which it has shown to do in the parent Headband.

There appears to be two different phenotypes on the whole, one providing a longer stretching plant, and the other a shorter more tightly compact plant. Both have dark green fan leaves showing indica dominant traits, with extremely tight compact buds that glisten with resinous trichomes. The end result producing a weed that delivers nostalgic smells and tastes of bygone era's, as well as having the right power and ability to meet the needs of the modern day medical marijuana user.

The two parents, like the original Chemdawg strain of the early 90's,had been found in bags of weed that were purchased in a well known coffeeshop in Amsterdam,The Grey Area. Over the last few years the seeds have been grown out to produce the parents of the DOG.

Flowering period 9 weeks, for best results leave until mid week 9 at least.

2 phenos, both grow fairly large. One takes on the more compactness of the Headband while the other is a more stretchy plant, with a similar viney branch structure to the OG Kush. the latter being a fairly reasonable yielder and good plant for training. Takes well to pretty much most techniques, fimming, lst, supercropping. A combination will bring you a crazy plant with compact calyxes that foxtail around week 7 and are encrusted with trichomes. Combination of dark greens, lime, silvery tones, with light brown hairs on curing.

At first smell the deep spicy cumin tones of the Headband come through, reminding some of the unpleasant tone of an unwashed armpit. The complexity of the smells deepens with a deep chemical piney smell upon pressure to the calyx or while tearing the bud open.

A draw of an unlit joint brings sweetness, aniseed and liquorice flavours. With fire to the jay an immediate old school flavour is detected, a sweet herbal smell, organic grown DOG produces a very smooth smoke to the throat, leaving a slight gentle tingle over the tongue and nose on exhale. the exhale retains the sweetness and leaves a morish taste on the pallet with the desire for more. The tingle leaves a slightly thick resinous feeling in the back of the throat. You know you have taken a draw that is going to hit you soon. A wine taster would class this as having a "Long Finish".

The effect can be felt in the lower leg muscles, calf's and through the thighs. Good for people on their feet all day and needing to relax those muscles.

Half way through the joint I had a nice warm feeling in my cranium as well as the creeping body and muscle effects. the joint retains its strong morish flavour which is always a good sign of a nice weed.

After 30 minutes I am still as high as when I first had the joint. The urge is there for another even though it's not needed, I still have a nice Headband effect around my cranium, and I am feeling relaxed.

Hope that helps..

Metal ..i didnt know they had femthe uk exdous cheese? whos making them seeds?

*


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 31, 2011)

would help even more if i were growing that strain, excellent review man


----------



## dr green dre (Mar 31, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> would help even more if i were growing that strain, excellent review man


This is my first grow with it ,theres a fewpics in my sig , theres better ones in the 600 breed thread and that review werent written by me  i wish i could desribe something as good as that.. 
Cant wait to taste it though...


----------



## jbake (Mar 31, 2011)

Johnboh said:


> lol im sure it will die, the only threads that last here are threads that bash either nirvana or attitude.
> 
> i have no clue where it is. im sure its buried way deep. i have them in different plastic boxes corresponding to genotype. labeled nicely with a catalog. in a dark cool place. dark and dry is the key my friend dark and dry!!!!!!


does your seeds keep that way for over 2 years? jw because the seed companies (mostly just green house, some others don't say anything about it) say they only keep for two years unless frozen, can't wait to have a collection of 70 + strains : ).


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

So is anyone else getting in on the tude April promo?


----------



## hempstead (Apr 1, 2011)

I planned on it but everything I want is sold out. I am browsing now and I hope to find something good.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

I went with the trinity kush by Emerald so I also got a free 5 pack of the bubba 78? I think it was plus freebies! 

I think tomorrow I will order again and get another 5 fem pack of emerald for another 5 pack of the bubba cross.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 1, 2011)

Already dropped my order, got some Greenhouse seeds pack H, the Emerald Promos, a Dinafem Critical+, the Dinafem freebie, and the first two promos. Not bad for $50, plus I get the grinder. yeah....


----------



## wil2279 (Apr 1, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> So is anyone else getting in on the tude April promo?


no I would have but I wanted to get my order asap and I didn't think any of the 3 extra seeds they were goiving away were anything that i was really going to be growing anyway. So I just made my order last weekend. Seeds should be here any day now.


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 1, 2011)

I just did- Got a Moby Dick, a couple of Van Kush and Blue Cheese- lot of cash ( $50) for 6 seeds plus 7 freebies... But plan on cloning Moby and growing some summer trees.... Emerald promos looked interesting enough, but of course somehow plushberry, which I have been waiting for, sold out again.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

anyone seen that chocolate mix that sannies is selling?? i just picked up a pack of them.. sound pretty sweet.. i knoiw, i know, i said no more beans for awhile.. hey, i went almost a month, lol.. anyhoos. i got the chocolate mix and the lemonberry and got the chocolate cheese for a freebie.. fuck, i love sannies..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone seen that chocolate mix that sannies is selling?? i just picked up a pack of them.. sound pretty sweet.. i knoiw, i know, i said no more beans for awhile.. hey, i went almost a month, lol.. anyhoos. i got the chocolate mix and the lemonberry and got the chocolate cheese for a freebie.. fuck, i love sannies..


I knew you couldn't resist that deal. Maybe I shoulda got the chocolate cheese too but at the time I wasn't sure if it was the cocoa kush or a chocolate chunk cross. I went with the killing kush cuz last time I was supposed to get it but apparently just missed out and ended up with NYCD F3s. The description of them sounded real good at the time like killing fields with a shorter flowering time and more potent stone. I love Sannies too, I'm so glad you recommended them to me for the choco rains when you did. =)


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone seen that chocolate mix that sannies is selling?? i just picked up a pack of them.. sound pretty sweet.. i knoiw, i know, i said no more beans for awhile.. hey, i went almost a month, lol.. anyhoos. i got the chocolate mix and the lemonberry and got the chocolate cheese for a freebie.. fuck, i love sannies..


I do not have those..... yet. I was waiting till the restock/ new release drops. Its a SSH cross and it should be any day now the seeds are dry according to sannies hints.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I knew you couldn't resist that deal. Maybe I shoulda got the chocolate cheese too but at the time I wasn't sure if it was the cocoa kush or a chocolate chunk cross. I went with the killing kush cuz last time I was supposed to get it but apparently just missed out and ended up with NYCD F3s. The description of them sounded real good at the time like killing fields with a shorter flowering time and more potent stone. I love Sannies too, I'm so glad you recommended them to me for the choco rains when you did. =)


 lol.. one good favor gets another i see, and i also thank you for telling me about those chocolate mixes.. and of course i couldn't help meself with those lemon berries either..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 1, 2011)

Sub posted that PlushBerry was out of stock for a while.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 1, 2011)

Ugh had to grab that chocolate mix. Now you KNOW there has to be some gold in that mix of F-1's.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Ugh had to grab that chocolate mix. Now you KNOW there has to be some gold in that mix of F-1's.


As of right now Hempdepot still has 2 packs of plushberry left if you have to have them that would be what you gotta do. I personally am hoping for some f2s or maybe Sub will do another Bx with the BCS clone like he did with deep purple.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

Dont attitude still have them in stock?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

I also just noticed sannie has herijuana back in stock


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I also just noticed sannie has herijuana back in stock


Says OOS now. I looked the other day before the promo hit and tey were there but obv now they are gone. Might show back up after the promo  Anyways empdepot is cheaper and only 5$ shipping. (plush berry not herijuana)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Says OOS now. I looked the other day before the promo hit and tey were there but obv now they are gone. Might show back up after the promo  Anyways empdepot is cheaper and only 5$ shipping. (plush berry not herijuana)


I knew what you were talking about..I checked before the promo they were there.I was going to get in on this promo but i had to work when i came home i said fuck it.Im getting ready to move so i should be good with all the seeds i have anyway no need to order anymore beans + i just pollenated larry og with a cvk male so i should have some seeds in the oven in like 4-6 more weeks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I also just noticed sannie has herijuana back in stock


 yah, i noticed that as well... almost bought another pack of them as i know that they won't hang around there for very long..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

chernobyl in stock now and plush is out lmao...Ace of spades should be in stock soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i noticed that as well... almost bought another pack of them as i know that they won't hang around there for very long..


I think i will get a pack of those tho honestly since the 3 i got from a trade never germinated!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

I have been waiting to order but fuck it I went ahead before you fools bought em all LOL


Chocolate Mix Price in points: 450 (2) $30.86 

*$61.72* 

*Subtotal:* $61.72 

Payment surcharge: *$3.29* *

Shipping cost:* $6.17 

*Reward points: * 44 

*Points in use* (15 points)*:* $2.06 

Total cost: *$69.12
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> I have been waiting to order but fuck it I went ahead before you fools bought em all LOL
> 
> 
> Chocolate Mix Price in points: 450 (2) $30.86
> ...


Damn they went up in price on that or you ordered double?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

double, one pack to collect and one pack for dinner.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> double, one pack to collect and one pack for dinner.


I knew i saw the pack for 31 lol


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahaha I had you thinkin you had some dank dank dank ass shit. Got peeps forgettin how to add LOL


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> I have been waiting to order but fuck it I went ahead before you fools bought em all LOL
> 
> 
> Chocolate Mix Price in points: 450 (2) $30.86
> ...


I was all ready to order from attitude this weekend and spend like 80$. Then I recommended these to someone asking the cheapest seeds to buy and I'm like WTF am I thinking? I have to make sure I get those.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I was all ready to order from attitude this weekend and spend like 80$. Then I recommended these to someone asking the cheapest seeds to buy and I'm like WTF am I thinking? I have to make sure I get those.


so did you get a pack or not pipe?? that would suck if you went around telling everyone, ie me, lol. and they sold out before you got a chance to grab them up..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah when sannie announced this choc mix I thought they would be gone before I could get em.

Then I seen you guys buy'n em up and said fuck it 200 dollar seed weekend just pray they all make it!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Racer, I ordered last night. I have a gift to sense out things that are going to sell out quickly especially after I told you. 



hydgrow said:


> Yeah when sannie announced this choc mix I thought they would be gone before I could get em.
> 
> Then I seen you guys buy'n em up and said fuck it 200 dollar seed weekend just pray they all make it!


You cant wait on an offer like that. Choco rains been out of stock forever. It's been so long even matt riot got a female cross for 30$ a bean or something. LMAO


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I ordered last night. I have a gift to sense out things that are going to sell out quickly.


 lol... nice.. i think they call that seedtuition..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 3 packs of the choc. rain in the freezer. I ordered "the One" a few years back or it was a freebie but anyways since then I have gotten a lot of sannies gear.

I also do my majority of growing outside now so I feed the indoor need with buying seed. lol but seriously.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

We should all grow some cocoa kush crosses or something next see em all in action and compare.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> We should all grow some cocoa kush crosses or something next see em all in action and compare.


 i love that idea.. i loved it when we both grew out that dope at the same time.. thought it was awesome to pretty much be able to do a side by side comparison test of what your growing and to see how it turns out for a different grower under different conditions..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i love that idea.. i loved it when we both grew out that dope at the same time.. thought it was awesome to pretty much be able to do a side by side comparison test of what your growing and to see how it turns out for a different grower under different conditions..


and this way we can make the most out of the seeds we have by seeing the others grown out. I'll put 4 of something in when I get em if your game. I like the sound of buddas sister x CC myself.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> and this way we can make the most out of the seeds we have by seeing the others grown out. I'll put 4 of something in when I get em if your game. I like the sound of buddas sister x CC myself.


 you fucker, lol.. i was looking at that shit, but someone talked me into getting the chocolate cheese instead, lol.. just joking pipe, but i was thinking of getting that one..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you fucker, lol.. i was looking at that shit, but someone talked me into getting the chocolate cheese instead, lol.. just joking pipe, but i was thinking of getting that one..


You already did get that one  ah shit I forgot they probably come all together


----------



## hempstead (Apr 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone seen that chocolate mix that sannies is selling?? i just picked up a pack of them.. sound pretty sweet.. i knoiw, i know, i said no more beans for awhile.. hey, i went almost a month, lol.. anyhoos. i got the chocolate mix and the lemonberry and got the chocolate cheese for a freebie.. fuck, i love sannies..


I have had it in my cart a couple times and came so close to the checkout.

I love me some chocolate.
I have a chocolope(didn't show sex yet) ready for the flower tent just waiting for room.
I also have a vortex and bcroadkill(both showed and fem) waiting for their spot in the flower tent.
I am going to prune em and tune em with some lst while they wait. heh


I was going to order the other day but like always out of stock.
I wanted a picknmix Serious Ak47. EDIT and SSC have em in singles but their freebies are lame and I will not get a chance to grow it til Oct. so I am gonna hold off til I can get em on a promo.
And then if Oct. comes around and I have no luck I will just order a whole pack. heh

But we will see if I can make it the whole weekend without putting in an order. lol

I may order a pack of herijuana before it is sold out again.
I have 1 female ,almost 5 weeks into flower, from an indica mix now. I swear it is the herijuana by comparing to all Sannie's pics.
She is finishing fast and may finish in under 8 weeks. 
She is also the only plant I ever topped and all the fluid was blood red and their is even a black scab where I topped her.
When I have her out she smells like pine cones.
Fuckin awesome. 
heh


----------



## hempstead (Apr 2, 2011)

Also I want to give some props to Pyramid. So far this Anesthesia is so easy to grow and the thing is by far the most sparkling and furthest along out of the 4 that I put into flower on 2/24. She smells yummy too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

smelling like pine cones, not sure if that would be herijuana or not hemp.. i've grown it before, and it has one of the most unique smells to it other then that sour cream i've grown.. i can't even put a finger on anything that i can think that the heri smells like.. i love the smell and taste of it, although i simply don't think i'd call it a pine like scent..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 2, 2011)

I want to smell some.....


----------



## drmarcusg (Apr 2, 2011)

I am going to prune em and tune em.-hempstead 


Haha good saying bro


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

View attachment 1529561View attachment 1529562View attachment 1529564thought i'd just throw up some pix of me new slide that i picked up over at aqualabs.. was like a buck fifty or so, but i've been wanting one for ages now, and finally bite the bullet and got one.. lemme know what you think of it..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1529561View attachment 1529562View attachment 1529564thought i'd just throw up some pix of me new slide that i picked up over at aqualabs.. was like a buck fifty or so, but i've been wanting one for ages now, and finally bite the bullet and got one.. lemme know what you think of it..


It's strange and creepy, Iike it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1529561View attachment 1529562View attachment 1529564thought i'd just throw up some pix of me new slide that i picked up over at aqualabs.. was like a buck fifty or so, but i've been wanting one for ages now, and finally bite the bullet and got one.. lemme know what you think of it..


That' cool...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> It's strange and creepy, Iike it.



that's why i got it pipe. its just like me, strange and creepy, lmao.. sad, but true... its from ben burton as well, not sure if i said that earlier, but figured i'd give props to the blower..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 2, 2011)

ben burton never heard of him. Must be the tim burton of glass blowing I guess.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> ben burton never heard of him. Must be the tim burton of glass blowing I guess.


 lol.. maybe.. i think i've heard of him before i got this one, although i'm not all the well versed on the good glass blowers out there all that much.. i've heard of some of them, but i like that odder stuff.. some of the tribal pieces are cool looking, but look like they are pretty bulky and what not.. don't get me wrong, this one is as well, but i guess i just like the crazier style of this one.. he had a couple of other cool slides on the site as well.. maybe i'll spoil myself once a month or so and pick up a new piece.. i love some of the nice glass that is out there, and i don't have too much of it either.. i'm seen a lot of peps with some really nice gear over on cannetics, and i got a lil jealous and had to get me some..
this one blower on aqua labs does this shit that looks like it's almost liked etched into the slides.. has a couple of cool misfits ones as well as some old powell and paralta skateboard deck shits that i like as well.. just wish some of it was a lot cheaper though, but watt can you do.. if you want it, you've got to pay what they want for it i guess..

and i was also looking for a rack thingy to hold the slides on, and found one on edit.com, but of course it was only for the 14mm size, and mine are 18mm, so i ended up getting a test tube rack that looks like it should work great for what i need it for.. i'll post some pix of it when i get it..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2011)

just made a couple orders..tried to keep em small this time...the first one is from attitude and the second is from the single seed center. the freebies from ssc are th sage n sour and th burmese kush. im pretty excited about the bubba 76 free pack from attitude...sounds like a hell of a strain.

-Emerald Triangle Seeds Royal Purple Kush
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 06 seeds	EME8295	1	£27.99
-TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	1	£5.99
-UFO#2 BUDDHA SEEDS WHITE DWARF FEMINIZED AUTO
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
-UFO#1 Buddha Seeds Syrup Automatic Feminized coming soon
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
-FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
-FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
-FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

they said the bubba 76 wouldnt be listed on the invoice for some reason...

and my ssc order...

1x BC Bud Depot - BC Blueberry - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC Sweet Tooth - Regular for £6.00 each
2x BC Bud Depot - BC God Bud - Regular for £6.99 each
1x BC Bud Depot - The Purps - Regular for £6.99 each
2x BC Bud Depot - Purple Buddha - Regular for £4.99 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+) for £0.00 each

i got a bunch of other stuff from some friends too...i need to get an updated list up here soon...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

damn hemp, i want some of that sweet tooth from bc bud depot.. i had some bud before that was called sweet tooth, but i don't know who's sweet tooth it was as there are a couple of them out there.. anyhoo's, the one i had was great.. tasted like sugar kinda to me.. super sweet taste, and i really liked the high a lot as well.. good stuff, and i've been wanting to get some every since then..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2011)

lol im cmt...not hemp...you're always fuckin up my name lol.

i have 1 sweet tooth bean already...im hopin for a male and female so i can make some f2's. never smoked it before but i hear good things about bc's sweet tooth.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 2, 2011)

I still got my Jerome baker designs bong and my Tommy chong Alice in wonderland bong. I ordered the super sour og and the mastadon kush. Outdoor garden will hopefully be bountiful!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol im cmt...not hemp...you're always fuckin up my name lol.
> 
> i have 1 sweet tooth bean already...im hopin for a male and female so i can make some f2's. never smoked it before but i hear good things about bc's sweet tooth.



how many times am i going to do that to you hemp, err, cmt, lol.. i even just thought about it when i was coming back to this page.. i was saying to myself that i think i called you hemp again, i was even coming back to edit my post, but of course you posted first and saw my booboo, lol.. 
i'm always screwing crap up like that.. i don't know why i keep getting you two mixed up though,, not sure if you have similiar ava;s or what the deal is, lol.. i'm just a lil slow sometimes as you can see...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 2, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I still got my Jerome baker designs bong and my Tommy chong Alice in wonderland bong. I ordered the super sour og and the mastadon kush. Outdoor garden will hopefully be bountiful!!


 nice, got any pix of the alice in wonderland bong puff?? i'd like to see that bad boy for sure..


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep I'll throw some pics up when I get home. 3 different marbles melted on with Alice Cheshire cat and mad hatter


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yep I'll throw some pics up when I get home. 3 different marbles melted on with Alice Cheshire cat and mad hatter


Nice, sounds sweet, n may even b collectible now that tommy is no longer in d bong business I would imagine..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe because we are both older dudes on prednisone. lol


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish I could blame the prednisone...


----------



## hempstead (Apr 3, 2011)

So I almost made it through this weekend without an order and no shakes rattle pains ticks nauseousness or anything else one tends to get from withdrawal.
Maybe seed shopping isn't addictive.
Or maybe I am holding out til the last minute sorta like when one holds off on an orgasm. lol


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 3, 2011)

that tommy chong bong is no joke, way awesome GG on having one. i didnt have the willpower not to order even tho im not sure what im going to do with these freebies, i have a queue going. kaliman seeds is doing a special of buy 1 cheese #1, get another pack free.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> that tommy chong bong is no joke, way awesome GG on having one. i didnt have the willpower not to order even tho im not sure what im going to do with these freebies, i have a queue going. kaliman seeds is doing a special of buy 1 cheese #1, get another pack free.


 yah, that dude, kaliman. his name is rockster, and he's a member on another forum i'm on.. his cheese strains look sick as fawk.. he's gotten a lot of slack for the way that he said he got the beans made, but i tend to believe him.. every grow i see of his gear looks amazing.. his exodus is supposed to be exactly like the real deal exodus clone only strain, and i'm sure it is worth every penny, and that deal sounds amazing..
anyone looking for some good cheese strains, i'd highly recommend picking up kaliman's cheese.. tell him racerboy sent you..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah i got some kaliman cheese on the way...a friend is hookin me up real nice. cant wait to grow it out, looks dank for sure. rockster is a cool guy too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i got some kaliman cheese on the way...a friend is hookin me up real nice. cant wait to grow it out, looks dank for sure. rockster is a cool guy too.


 yah, i really like rockster, and it seems that he took a real liking to me as well.. i remember him saying in your welcome thread something about if your a friend of racer hemp, lol.. just fucking with yah, cmt, your good in my book or some shit like that.. he seems like a really good guy, and that rockster exodus looks sick..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 3, 2011)

Show me some love. I just updated my journal with some nice bud porn. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/308578-wet-rat-some-lst-northern-23.html#post5548957
LA Woman(huge), White Russian(yummy), and Power Kush(bigger than huge lol) finishing up and a few others. My thread seems almost dead. The only one scribed that still chimes in is Sicc. heh I did break my camera and didn't update for a while but now I have an even better camera.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 4, 2011)

I just officially got an order in for the Tude promo. I had to because I only have a few full packs left. I went with the cheapest thing I wanted and kept both this and the sannies order under 40$ each including shipping. 
So this weekend I got 
10 Seedsman Mamma Thai 
3 Female Emerald triangle seeds
1 Autoflower
16 chocolate mix 
and 5 killing kush

Haven't made an order for a year, something about spring makes me need to order


----------



## hempstead (Apr 4, 2011)

I made it through the promo without ordering. I just took a little methadone and the withdrawals went away. heh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I made it through the promo without ordering. I just took a little methadone and the withdrawals went away. heh


Shit i made it thru a whole month already but from what i hear 420 will have a nice promo and tga has a strain just for that promo ace of spades!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 4, 2011)

Chocolate Mix is sold out now at Sannie's, so those of us who grabbed them up lucked out. Can't wait till 4-20 for that new TGA strain, and whatever else comes along.

Still waiting for my order from the March Promo. Something tells me that I'm outta luck, but I'm sure they'l make it right. Four orders inbound now, sheesh!


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hmmm, wonder what the new TGA strain is.
I'm thinking of copping some of their Astro Queen, which they no longer make, from another reliable spot.
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

flo grow said:


> *hmmm, wonder what the new tga strain is.
> I'm thinking of copping some of their astro queen, which they no longer make, from another reliable spot.
> *


ace of spades


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, Ace of Spades, which is JTR x BCS.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, Ace of Spades, which is JTR x BCS.


Like jack the ripper dont have enough strains with it...lol


----------



## Bburner21 (Apr 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> You have me beat. How do you store your seeds and where is your thread located? Did it die like mine looks like it is going to do? lol


 i need ur help, ive heard good and bad things about nirvana and altitude and dont want to make a mistake. where do u preffer to get ur collection, i want some very xotic buds any help?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

i prefer to stay away from nirvana personally... heard too many negatives from there for me to spend my cash there.. there are wayy too many other options out there where the same amount of money will get me some real fire like sannies for instance.. or, of course there are plenty of other places out there that you can get from the attitude like cali connection or cannosiuer genetics to name but two..


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

Bburner21 said:


> i need ur help, ive heard good and bad things about nirvana and altitude and dont want to make a mistake. where do u preffer to get ur collection, i want some very xotic buds any help?


*For everyone else too, I just copped this strain from Breeders Choice/HotHouse Flowers.

It's called SoulFruit. Been waiting for them to restock this one.


*View attachment 1532392

*SoulFruit *

( Hothouse Flowers )
*Price: * $48.49 
Number Seedss in packaging:10
Ask a question about this product *Summary* 

Name:* Soul Fruit *
Type: Indica / Sativa hybrid
Genotype: Colombian Gold/Purple Haze/Chitrali #1 x Chitrali #1
10 Seeds Per Pack
 *Overview*

Soul Fruit is a new introduction to the BCO lineup for 2008 season and beyond. A combination of our favorite and most proven breeding lines and derived from exceptional plants within these special genepools. 

During 2007 we tested extensively the HHF#8 line (a combination of Colombian Gold, Pure Haze and Chitrali #1) and selected stunning plants from within the first generation of the line to backcross to our proven Chitrali #1 selections.

As described, our Chitrali #1 is a very special breeding line, in pure form and in combinations she adds a centre to, but does not add ceiling or drowsy Indica effects into the high of Sativas. The Chitrali combines perfectly with the Colombian Haze, to deliver a very high THC plant line. The backcross to Chitrali #1 enables us to deliver a very solid plant line with Indica dominant growth characteristics with a very Sativa dominant high.

The Chitrali provides a nice, pleasing centred effect to the high of the Colombian and Haze and combined this is a extremely pleasant experience which will leave a happy glow all over. This line is all 'dream time' high and leave your mind wandering, body deeply relaxed and the whole being and a deeply blissed out high. 

The high is Sativa dominant but with solid centre, up, pronounced alertness and highly motivational but without any anxiety.

The taste is sublime with the Chitrali selected males contributing a deep lemon flavour and smell to the mix. She tastes as she smells, a sweet and sour flavor that stimulates the senses.

The finished herbs have a incredible deep musky smell of over ripe lemon with that hint of muskyness. A unique experience and unlike others. The flowers provide a very clean smoke that is thick and sweet, tasting exactly like she smells. 

No lung expansion or cough will be experienced, making these some very enjoyable herb to smoke in any manner. 

Flowers are beautiful with purple hues over a light green base shimmering with trichromes, some plants will go fully purple at the end of the flowering period traits carried by the Purple Haze and also the Purple Chitrali..

Plants grow to bushy, old world Hash plant types. 


Specifications:  

*Indica:* Indica x Sativa, 70% Indica
*Indoor/Greenhouse:* 8 -11 Weeks
*Outdoor finish:* October, 40 degrees latitude and South.
*Odor level: *Medium
*Mite resistance:* Medium
*Mould Resistance:* High
*Stretch:* 2x and greater
*Yield:* High
 Details: 

*Seed Lot:* Created Summer Season 09
*Breeding History:* Generation #1
*Germination Tested:* 96/100
*Flowering Time: *7 - 9 weeks approximate flowering time




*


I should be getting some Gooey Breeder (maker of Pure Gooey) freebies too, since when you order from Cannasuer.com that's what you get.
They have a list of breeders who have freebies to offer, you just have to request the breeder you want freebies from.
You don't know what they'll be but who cares once you see the list ! lol
90%+ of my seed stock is from Breedbay.co.uk and there auction site ( Cannseur is their seed "store" ) and they now take U.S. cc's !
VERY stealth and trustworthy !
I go by Scrogger! on Breeedbay.
If you go back a few pages to my seed library, the only thing I didn't get from them was the Nirvana strains.
Now ya'll know my secret !
Cannaseur also sells Serious Seeds, Mr Nice, Delt-9, etc. etc.
DON'T SLEEP ON THEM OR THEIR ACUTION SITE !
The auction site has "buy now" bins as well as auctions on limited releases/supplies.
*


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 4, 2011)

Bburner21 said:


> i need ur help, ive heard good and bad things about nirvana and altitude and dont want to make a mistake. where do u preffer to get ur collection, i want some very xotic buds any help?



sanniesshop.com

also checkout Attitude and the breeders Mandala and KC Brains I had good luck with both before


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Like jack the ripper dont have enough strains with it...lol


*That's exactly how I feel with all these damn OG Kush and ChemDawg hybrids.*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *That's exactly how I feel with all these damn OG Kush and ChemDawg hybrids.*


I can understand that but jack the ripper has like 7-8 strains with it already!I know og kush has 3 strains to base og kush but chemdawg was a bagseed.I dont think they are lthat deep like jack the ripper..If you look at the lineage on it Like reading a book


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I can understand that but jack the ripper has like 7-8 strains with it already!I know og kush has 3 strains to base og kush but chemdawg was a bagseed.I dont think they are lthat deep like jack the ripper..If you look at the lineage on it Like reading a book


*Yeah but JTR isn't as old as the OG's.
Lemon Larry, OG, Headband, Sour D, Bubba, Tahoe...........all different phenos of Chemdawg that got passed around and given a name.

*


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Yeah but JTR isn't as old as the OG's.
> Lemon Larry, OG, Headband, Sour D, Bubba, Tahoe...........all different phenos of Chemdawg that got passed around and given a name.
> 
> *


Who released the original Chemdawg?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Yeah but JTR isn't as old as the OG's.
> Lemon Larry, OG, Headband, Sour D, Bubba, Tahoe...........all different phenos of Chemdawg that got passed around and given a name.
> 
> *


lol actually they are different crosses with chemdawg in them..You look at the lineage and you will see that each one you named is different.tahoe came from lake tahoe and larry came from a guy named larry.Headband has master kush in it along with sour diesel and og kush,sour d has a sativa strain in it and bubba has something in it as well..But i do see what your point was eventho they are not just different phenos of chem


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Who released the original Chemdawg?


chemdog is named after the dude chemdog, not to sound like a smart ass or anything.. dude went to a dead show and bought an ounce of killer bud.. he liked the bud so much that he called the seller up again and purchased i think it was two more zips of it. in one of the ounces was thirteen seeds.. this is where you get chem 1 2 3 4 from.. sour diesel also comes from this line as well when someone growing some chem had it in a room that got pollinated by a mass super skunk x virgina i think it was nl's if memory serves me right ... i could be off a lil on the last part, but i'm pretty close..

i think chem dog cracked a couple of the other beans as well.. one or two were males, and at that point, he didn't know much about breeding, and simply tossed the males out.. i think he also cracked one and that is where chem's sister comes from as well..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 4, 2011)

Bburner21 said:


> i need ur help, ive heard good and bad things about nirvana and altitude and dont want to make a mistake. where do u preffer to get ur collection, i want some very xotic buds any help?


I have used Attitude many times and Nirvana too. Attitude actually sells Nirvana's seeds for a couple bucks cheeper and in the breeders packs. If you buy from Nirvana direct it cost a couple dollars more but seeds are much fresher and they will back up anything they sell and you can talk about germination and growing with them. Attitude you can not talk about germination or growing and will not guarantee seeds to crack.

But like hygrow said, sanniesshop is also very good and also excellent support and will talk about growing tips and germination. And I think sannies strains are known to be a step or 3 higher than nirvana in many peoples eyes but I can not judge that yet. I have had great luck with nirvana and on my first sannies grow.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I have used Attitude many times and Nirvana too. Attitude actually sells Nirvana's seeds for a couple bucks cheeper and in the breeders packs. If you buy from Nirvana direct it cost a couple dollars more but seeds are much fresher and they will back up anything they sell and you can talk about germination and growing with them. Attitude you can not talk about germination or growing and will not guarantee seeds to crack.
> 
> But like hygrow said, sanniesshop is also very good and also excellent support and will talk about growing tips and germination. And I think sannies strains are known to be a step or 3 higher than nirvana in many peoples eyes but I can not judge that yet. I have had great luck with nirvana and on my first sannies grow.


 i'm sure i'm gonna kick myself when you tell me hemp, as i'm sure i already know just simply forget, but what sannie strain are you growing now??
oh that's right, isn't it the indica mix??


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

*I know I wouldn't mind some Cali Connect Blackwater !! lol
Just don't want to spend the $ right now.
I'll have to see if anyone I know back home in Cali can hook me up with some beans or mail some clones.
I smell a trade coming along..................lol
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I know I wouldn't mind some Cali Connect Blackwater !! lol
> Just don't want to spend the $ right now.
> I'll have to see if anyone I know back home in Cali can hook me up with some beans or mail some clones.
> I smell a trade coming along..................lol
> *


 i got some of the blackwater's.. i ordered them so i could get in on the free pack of the jamican x's that they had on the attitude a few months back now.. i got in on that deal i think three times with the jamican me crazies.. that was a kickass promo for sure.. those beans run like a buck fifty or so a pack.. just on the one promo, i got like $450 worth of free beans, which is why i always laugh when people say that your not really getting anything for free from the attitude cuz their shipping is more, or you pay more per seeds or what have you.,,


----------



## hempstead (Apr 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm sure i'm gonna kick myself when you tell me hemp, as i'm sure i already know just simply forget, but what sannie strain are you growing now??
> oh that's right, isn't it the indica mix??


Yup indica mix and she is finishing fast and also el monstre which is also finishing fast. I need room because I just replanted what I assume to be vortex because it outgrew its little pot a week ago. lol

I replanted bc roadkill and vortex at the same time and I was quite baked. So anyways yaaah I forgot to mark them til it was too late. I am assuming this one was vortex because it only has a hint of skunk. But who knows it may end up vice versa. lol


----------



## Airwave (Apr 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> chemdog is named after the dude chemdog, not to sound like a smart ass or anything.. dude went to a dead show and bought an ounce of killer bud.. he liked the bud so much that he called the seller up again and purchased i think it was two more zips of it. in one of the ounces was thirteen seeds.. this is where you get chem 1 2 3 4 from.. sour diesel also comes from this line as well when someone growing some chem had it in a room that got pollinated by a mass super skunk x virgina i think it was nl's if memory serves me right ... i could be off a lil on the last part, but i'm pretty close..
> 
> i think chem dog cracked a couple of the other beans as well.. one or two were males, and at that point, he didn't know much about breeding, and simply tossed the males out.. i think he also cracked one and that is where chem's sister comes from as well..


I see. thanks for that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I see. thanks for that.


 no problem.. history class is every monday night from 8pm till 11pm est in the seed collector's thread..

seed anonymous classes are every tuesday and thursday also here on the seed collector's thread, and this month mr wyteberry widow is our chair person.. i've talked to him, and he has some wonderful speakers lined up for our entertainment this month including peps like swerve and shanti to name but two..should be a good month for speakers..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> chemdog is named after the dude chemdog, not to sound like a smart ass or anything.. dude went to a dead show and bought an ounce of killer bud.. he liked the bud so much that he called the seller up again and purchased i think it was two more zips of it. in one of the ounces was thirteen seeds.. this is where you get chem 1 2 3 4 from.. sour diesel also comes from this line as well when someone growing some chem had it in a room that got pollinated by a mass super skunk x virgina i think it was nl's if memory serves me right ... i could be off a lil on the last part, but i'm pretty close..
> 
> i think chem dog cracked a couple of the other beans as well.. one or two were males, and at that point, he didn't know much about breeding, and simply tossed the males out.. i think he also cracked one and that is where chem's sister comes from as well..


Wasn't the killer bud they purchased Jack Herer? Crazy how many strains came from that cross and oher similar crosses. I'm still sitting on my 2 Jack herer males =) Sour D is some awesome smoke and I recently had some chem that was pretty similar. 

Also, I'm blazed as hell! I got some TGA buds from a friend a week ago and I haven't smoked it till now. He didn't remember what strains were which and he had 2. They looked pretty similar one was JTR and the other I can' remember. He didn't like them because they didn't yeild at all and I gave the other sample to my brother. This is the first time I've ever smoked anything from subcool, it's tasty and very potent sativa, I like it.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 4, 2011)

And on Fridays we rest up for gardening weekends.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

oh yes i will be taking the floor this month...Any particular topics of interest..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, some of the strains are low yielders. I actually have found that the shorter, lower yielding pants actually have stronger buds. And I don't mean small buds, but I mean if you have a pack of 10, and out of those 10 3 are stretchy, 2 are average, and 1 is real short, the short one has the strongest smoke.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

hmmm interesting interesting..I havent noticed yet but i will real soon


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Wasn't the killer bud they purchased Jack Herer? Crazy how many strains came from that cross and oher similar crosses. I'm still sitting on my 2 Jack herer males =) Sour D is some awesome smoke and I recently had some chem that was pretty similar.
> 
> Also, I'm blazed as hell! I got some TGA buds from a friend a week ago and I haven't smoked it till now. He didn't remember what strains were which and he had 2. They looked pretty similar one was JTR and the other I can' remember. He didn't like them because they didn't yeild at all and I gave the other sample to my brother. This is the first time I've ever smoked anything from subcool, it's tasty and very potent sativa, I like it.


 damn, i had never heard that the bud was jack herer, but that kinda makes sense.. the thing i always thought though was they just could have been 13 random seeds in the bottom of a bag and not necasarily from the bud that was in the bag, ,but you never know what they were or where they really came from..
kinda like the mystery that surrounds g13.. i love some of those stories about how it was snuck out of the university of mississippi by a tech or some crap, but like i said, no one really knows the truth behind it, and i think sometimes that just adds to the mystery of the weed..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 4, 2011)

There is an article about him in June 2010 High Times where he talks about it. I hadn't heard the Jack Herer thing before either, I had heard bag weed. Great bag weed, but bag weed. And there was some mailing of clones back and forth, something like that. That's the issue before my Zinio subscription so it's at home...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I hadn't heard the Jack Herer thing before either,


 never heard of it!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 4, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> There is an article about him in June 2010 High Times where he talks about it. I hadn't heard the Jack Herer thing before either, I had heard bag weed. Great bag weed, but bag weed. And there was some mailing of clones back and forth, something like that. That's the issue before my Zinio subscription so it's at home...


 yah, i read that same article i think it was danny danko was talking to chem dog.. was a pretty good read.. i still read high times pretty much every month.. that one, and i also like skunk.. not a huge fan of treating yourself... to medical for my tastes, and weed world is ok once in awhile, something about that mag that i just don't care for, but i pick it up once in awhile if i see something that catches my eye..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't checked out skunk yet, it's good? I read high times, maxim, stuff like that


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

SON OF A BITCH SANNIE!!!!!!!!! lol

That's it he does it just to mess with me LMFAO

Every fucking time I order a new drop a few days later.

Still love the guy though.

http://www.sanniesshop.com/sugar-punch-feminized-cannabis-seeds-en.html


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 5, 2011)

I also resisted this month's promo. I had to buy some nutes instead! I am waiting to see what they have for 420!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I also resisted this month's promo. I had to buy some nutes instead! I am waiting to see what they have for 420!


 yah, i wasn't that into this month's promo, and after the bday bash, i don't really need anymore beans for awhile, but i did have to pick up that chocolate mix from sannies.. i didn't realize that that deal is like 16 beans or so. and not just ten like normal, and they are still cheap as poo...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, some of the strains are low yielders. I actually have found that the shorter, lower yielding pants actually have stronger buds. And I don't mean small buds, but I mean if you have a pack of 10, and out of those 10 3 are stretchy, 2 are average, and 1 is real short, the short one has the strongest smoke.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


 i've heard this theory before as well.. my thing is though that i usually only tend to grow one or two plants out of a ten pack at a time, and never really get to see much of a broad spectrum of any of the genetics i ever grow out, so i never get to see that big genetic diversity.. i usually like to grow more strains then more of just one... this grow is the first time ever that i'll be growing five of one strain, and i can really see for the first time two different pheno's, which is pretty cool to see for my first time..
so maybe on this grow ill also get to see what your talking about with size of plants vs. bud potency.. i forget where i have heard this before, but i know i have for some reason i knew what you were talking about when you said it...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've heard this theory before as well.. my thing is though that i usually only tend to grow one or two plants out of a ten pack at a time..


 Same thing with me but i will see about it in a while when i grow the 6 pre 98 bubbas i have left


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Same thing with me but i will see about it in a while when i grow the 6 pre 98 bubbas i have left


 i've been dying to see how that 98 bubba is gonna turn out.. i've wanted to grow some for ages, but the only one i've had was riots, and i wasn't sure how they were gonna turn out, so i've been putting off growing them, but i've just gotten some off of cmt awhile back, gonna do them soon, but after this all kush grow, i may try and venture outside of the kush world for me next grow.. may being the key word of course...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've been dying to see how that 98 bubba is gonna turn out.. i've wanted to grow some for ages, but the only one i've had was riots, and i wasn't sure how they were gonna turn out, so i've been putting off growing them, but i've just gotten some off of cmt awhile back, gonna do them soon, but after this all kush grow, i may try and venture outside of the kush world for me next grow.. may being the key word of course...


Yeah im hooked like a dope fiend on kush right now...I might throw in a sativa next grow but mainly kush will be in


----------



## convict156326 (Apr 5, 2011)

doesnt a kush take a hella long time to amture? longer than a sativa?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> doesnt a kush take a hella long time to amture? longer than a sativa?


lolololololol no not at all has kushes are mainly indica.... the og kushes are more rounded has far has sativa and indica are concerned and they take the longest to flower at like 75 days or so.....


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 5, 2011)

I popped a ghani and it was done in 56 days. Sativas take forever and are generally tall plants.


----------



## keifcake (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i wasn't that into this month's promo, and after the bday bash, i don't really need anymore beans for awhile, but i did have to pick up that chocolate mix from sannies.. i didn't realize that that deal is like 16 beans or so. and not just ten like normal, and they are still cheap as poo...


I made a small order just enough to get em...
I wanted to try the super sour og, and the emerald jack...
Plus i wanted to order wembley from pyramid, bubblegum x ak....
Ill grow it with Nirvana bubbleicious and see which one i like better. 

The syrup auto ufo will be nice to see if its very potent.


----------



## Devilspawn (Apr 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Sub posted that PlushBerry was out of stock for a while.


Its always out of stock during promos- only place I found it was Canada, but u have to send cash


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 5, 2011)

The thing I noticed about the OG I grew out was it is a light yielder because the canopy gets super thick during the stretch and chokes out the lower foliage and flowers. But the bud wad kick ass...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> The thing I noticed about the OG I grew out was it is a light yielder because the canopy gets super thick during the stretch and chokes out the lower foliage and flowers. But the bud wad kick ass...


 that is why i like to supercrop.. i pulled three zips off of my dr greenthumbs og kush by supercropping the shit out of it..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 5, 2011)

I just started to bend over my bcroadkill getting it ready for flower, same with a vortex and chocolope. Plus they have been veggin for like 6 weeks and are getting way to big. I may end up topping off a few nodes and go for like 8-10 tops on each one. 2-3 jars off each plant and I am happy. I think my LA woman may give me 3- 4 jars and same with power kush. heh

LA


Power Kush


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that is why i like to supercrop.. i pulled three zips off of my dr greenthumbs og kush by supercropping the shit out of it..


*Wow.....send me a clone ! lmao*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2011)

Buds look good!!
Flo grow you always impress me with the avatars man love that girl!


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 5, 2011)

*Oh yeah.......Mason Moore is one of my fav's !
Love them squirters ! lol
And I still need some OG............... can you tell I'm high !?
*


----------



## taipanspunk (Apr 5, 2011)

...with all the strains people you own - how do you guys store your seeds?

...until recently I keep them in little plastic baggies with an absorber pack. but after receiving my g13 pineapple express seeds I was omg I got to do the same... 

...now I can't find a vial presentation type case...


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 5, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> ...with all the strains people you own - how do you guys store your seeds?
> 
> ...until recently I keep them in little plastic baggies with an absorber pack. but after receiving my g13 pineapple express seeds I was omg I got to do the same...
> 
> ...


*Like this, with four big ass bags of dessicant.
The box has a lock and key, and sits inside a 1gal freezer zip-lock bag and then in the refridge.
Have my pollen in there too !

*View attachment 1535254


View attachment 1535256


----------



## hempstead (Apr 6, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> ...with all the strains people you own - how do you guys store your seeds?
> 
> ...until recently I keep them in little plastic baggies with an absorber pack. but after receiving my g13 pineapple express seeds I was omg I got to do the same...
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XJOHCA/ref=pe_54110_19483170_pe_vfe_d5 I doubt this would work but I want something like this but smaller and sealable to put in my spare fridge.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 6, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Like this, with four big ass bags of dessicant.
> The box has a lock and key, and sits inside a 1gal freezer zip-lock bag and then in the refridge.
> Have my pollen in there too !
> 
> ...


Is that box sealed and water/air proof? I use a spaghetti sauce jar now with some disectants. It is really humid where I am so it has to be a sealed container.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 6, 2011)

I am proud to say I have become a collector, and it seems as far as my gf is concerned, addicted to RIU. So I am still kicking myself for missing the birthday promo, really pissed I missed that one, so I did two orders for the april promo. I hope I get the freebies for both. I read it was one per customer after the second order. oops. Funny thing is the second order said dispatched before the first one and it says it was dispatched Jan 1, 1970.....sooooo should i say something about the four decade delay?...lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 6, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> I am proud to say I have become a collector, and it seems as far as my gf is concerned, addicted to RIU. So I am still kicking myself for missing the birthday promo, really pissed I missed that one, so I did two orders for the april promo. I hope I get the freebies for both. I read it was one per customer after the second order. oops. Funny thing is the second order said dispatched before the first one and it says it was dispatched Jan 1, 1970.....sooooo should i say something about the four decade delay?...lol


Welcome. Sounds like your getting some ancient beans, like out of a time capsule or something.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 6, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]So this is what I got on the first order, which is still in the packing stage.

Order Inventory:
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $13.96

Product: Pick and Mix TH Seeds Sage n Sour Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.30

Product: Dinafem Seeds White Siberian
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DIN134/DNF127
Price: $12.41

Product: UFO#1 Buddha Seeds Syrup Automatic Feminized coming soon
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: Buy 1pack get 2 FREE, 3pack get 4 FREE, 5pack get 6 FREE, 10pack get 12 FREE
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Dinafem Seeds Haze Auto Second Grade Seeds
Price: $0.00

I placed the order and went to bed figuring sweet! I got some new beans coming. I wake up in the morning and the first thing I think is I should have gotten some Kush. This is where the second order came into play. 

[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Green House Seeds Bubba Kush Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.30

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . DNA Genetics Kushberry Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PICK AND MIX SEEDS
Price: $16.29

Product: Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNF07/DNF107
Price: $12.41

Product: UFO#1 Buddha Seeds Syrup Automatic Feminized coming soon
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: Buy 1pack get 2 FREE, 3pack get 4 FREE, 5pack get 6 FREE, 10pack get 12 FREE
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Dinafem Seeds Haze Auto Second Grade Seeds
Price: $0.00

Now Im stoked for the 420 Promo. Im interested in grabbing a Headbband, Vortex and maybe a regular pack of some lowryder auto's (no idea what yet tho) so I can get a bunch of seeds for future bumper crops. A few months back in high times I saw the ad for the 420 promo and it looks tasty. I'll post what the free beans are as soon as I find the ad. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

In the stash right now i have some

Cannacopia Chocolate Chunk
Peak Seeds NL
Peak Seeds Northernberry
Joey Weeds A-11
Cindy-99 bred by me from Joey Weed stock
Texada Timewarp x Pure Skunk from Peak seeds
NL99 from Joey Weed
Blueberry x C-99 (mine)
Skunk x Blueberry x C-99


im trying to find a couple other strains right now but falling short on luck...im looking for Cafe Girl or anything good with her in it.....and i been trying to find Chocolate Trip ..another Mr Soul strain thats hard to find. PM me if anyone knows her wereabouts lol


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 6, 2011)

Attitude just announced a promo for HortiLabs, but they want some ridiculous prices or their beans. I'll leave that to the newbies who think money buys quality...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

i've been wondering about hortiblabs ever since they won the cup a few years back with that starbud i think it was.. never heard of anyone who smokes it, and now that the tude sells hortilabs, they don't even offer their cup winning shit.. kinda odd to me, but who am i.. would still like to hear some smoke and grow reports on some of hortilabs gear..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 6, 2011)

They may be waiting to post those, because the promo picture lists those strains as well. Cup or not, for $200 I can get way more, high quality seeds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> They may be waiting to post those, because the promo picture lists those strains as well. Cup or not, for $200 I can get way more, high quality seeds.


 0h, i'm not arguing your point at all maxumus, was just saying that i'd like to see some more reports on their gear before i make my mind up about them is all..

and i just saw that the attitude is going to start carrying bodhi beans as well.. looks like he's got a few really nice crosses from what i saw on the tude.. a couple of x's with the white in them, which i'm a big fan of.. and a couple of others that caught my eye as well..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone see this? Check out the product description hahahaha

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3310

Whats the promo anyone have it yet?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Anyone see this? Check out the product description hahahaha
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=3310
> 
> Whats the promo anyone have it yet?


 yah, i think wyteberry started a thread on that one already.. maybe not wyte, but someone did...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 6, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> just my luck always a day late.


 lol.... know that feeling..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy shit sannie is on a roll this week!!

http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Holy shit sannie is on a roll this week!!
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/new-blue-diesel-en.html


 Thats one of his strains that were in stock for a while now...You just now saw it?


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

SO is it wrong for me to give crazy advice anonymously into people's rep. lol
May be wrong but when I have nothing to do, it is fun. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> SO is it wrong for me to give crazy advice anonymously into people's rep. lol
> May be wrong but when I have nothing to do, it is fun. lol


lml usually people send threats or insults to me...


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lml usually people send threats or insults to me...


lol They're super brave huh. Not only do they need the anonymity of the internet they are even more of a pussy going anonymous in rep. Pussies.

Shiit people can insult me all they want if they are giving me rep. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2011)

This is one

congrats, you are one of the biggest fucking idiots I have come across in a white. my vote goes to whtyberryretard for king of the playground in 2011!04-06-2011 10:27 AM


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol What post did you get that lovely rep for? lol

At least they could sign their name.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Just a little note for Canadian residents ordering from Attitude, I just got an email from Laura over there and she told me that they dont do stealth shipping with the mug to this country cause its usually picked out and stopped. So she said I was getting a t-shirt instead, which is too bad cause I really wanted that coffee cup lol. I just hope they send a larger t-shirt instead of the mediums they usually send, all these munchies have bumped me up to an XL t-shirt. and both my orders now say ( dispatched Jan 1, 1970 ) Four decades late and no coffee cup


----------



## taipanspunk (Apr 7, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Just a little note for Canadian residents ordering from Attitude, I just got an email from Laura over there and she told me that they dont do stealth shipping with the mug to this country cause its usually picked out and stopped. So she said I was getting a t-shirt instead, which is too bad cause I really wanted that coffee cup lol. I just hope they send a larger t-shirt instead of the mediums they usually send, all these munchies have bumped me up to an XL t-shirt. and both my orders now say ( dispatched Jan 1, 1970 ) Four decades late and no coffee cup


man that sux!!! i'd give you one since every mug i get (from attitude) is the exact same one (DNA genetics Amsterdam)


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

taipanspunk said:


> man that sux!!! i'd give you one since every mug i get (from attitude) is the exact same one (DNA genetics Amsterdam)


OOOOh I want that one. I have got Marilynn Munroe smoking a fatty and it says 4:20, another with a robot that says take me to your leader, a smiley face with red eyes and a joint in its mouth, and 2 cali connection mugs. heh


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Im just really tired of drinking the coffee straight from the pot lol. Spent all my cash on new beans and a sun hut tent and active air inline fan the other day, got tired of building boxes and havin to deal with the weight of them. So i figured great buy seeds stop drinking directly from the coffee pot.. it was a perfect plan. Im just impressed again with attitudes customer service and how they atleast informed me instead of gettting the surprise in the mail box


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats one of his strains that were in stock for a while now...You just now saw it?



HE JUST POSTED THE RESTOCK THIS MORNING!!!

That's it negative rep for you!!





Just fucking around Wyte lol


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Im interested in getting a pack of regular auto's. id like to seed a couple so I have an endless supply for bumper crops. Any suggestions on what would be good for potency, speed, and yield?


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 7, 2011)

cindy 99, the church, nebula...


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Ive been ordering strictly from the Pick and mix at attitude so I have a nice variety but there all fem's. Not sure if I'm ready to commit to an entire pack of reg's unless I can find something decent to cross with my ladies. Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> cindy 99, the church, nebula...


Thanks backwoodsburner, are you familiar with these strains from experience? Im a huge fan of AK47 (first thing I smoked when I went to amsterdam back in 2001) I was thinking an auto of that crossed with something like blueberry or kush or diesel,...


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Thanks backwoodsburner, are you familiar with these strains from experience? Im a huge fan of AK47 (first thing I smoked when I went to amsterdam back in 2001) I was thinking an auto of that crossed with something like blueberry or kush or diesel,...


Joint Doctor Easyrider is some of the best weed I ever grown and it is an ak47 hybrid.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Apr 7, 2011)

ive smoked them all id rank them as follows;
nebula
cindy99
the church

but than again i prefer sativa so idk if everyone would like them.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Joint Doctor Easyrider is some of the best weed I ever grown and it is an ak47 hybrid.


Thanks hempstead, I looked on attitude and they only have a feminized version im looking for regulars so I can get seed. Or how would I cross something to get an auto lowryder? Is the runderalis the dominent gene when crossing? should it be female or male for a successful cross? Thanks for the suggestions guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

backwoodsburner said:


> ive smoked them all id rank them as follows;
> nebula
> cindy99
> the church
> ...


To be honest I like sativa as much as indica. Whos the breeder for those beans? Ive seen them before on attitude just not sure where.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 7, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> To be honest I like sativa as much as indica. Whos the breeder for those beans? Ive seen them before on attitude just not sure where.


pretty sure nebula is from paradise seeds. C99 is available from a few breeders, I think mosca is your best bet. The Church is greenhouse seeds.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Im really looking forward to starting some of these beans I have coming from attitude. I went out and bought a sun hut XL tent, picked up a 400cfm active air inline fan as well as a speed control. I already have a 400mh magnetic ballast but Im saving for the 1000 lumatek digital and a cool tube. So i'll use the 400mh until I have enough cash for the rest of the stuff, Id have enough but I doubled up on my april promo order....oops. I decided to go with a tent because I got tired of building boxes and then having to take them down or simply just moving the thing so I think the tent is the way to go. Its sitting in its box in front of me now and Im patiently waiting to put the thing up.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Thanks hempstead, I looked on attitude and they only have a feminized version im looking for regulars so I can get seed. Or how would I cross something to get an auto lowryder? Is the runderalis the dominent gene when crossing? should it be female or male for a successful cross? Thanks for the suggestions guys, I appreciate it.


Here are some auto ak47 regs but sold out at the moment.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/lowlife-seeds/lowlife-automatic-ak47-autoflowering/prod_427.html

Can get some singles here.http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/lowlife-automatic-ak47


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Here are some auto ak47 regs but sold out at the moment.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/lowlife-seeds/lowlife-automatic-ak47-autoflowering/prod_427.html
> 
> Can get some singles here.http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/lowlife-automatic-ak47


Those look pretty good hempstead, Ive never ordered from single seed before. I trust attitude tho, havent been let down yet except for a couple beans that never cracked from some previous pick and mix orders.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

everything i hear says that the ssc is legit and will take care of you...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> everything i hear says that the ssc is legit and will take care of you...


Yes they are legit and orders come pretty quick


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Part of it is I dont really like the layout of the web page. I find attitudes to be easy to navigate and more informative. Personnel preference I guess. I may try them in the future tho, Im waiting on attitude to restock their reserva privada headband. I missed it when I ordered for the april promo. Kinda worried tho cause it said one per customer for the freebies from emerald but i didnt notice until after i placed my second order so Im hoping I get the freebies with both, still kinda bummed about not bein able to get the coffee cup. does anyone elses orders say dispatched jan 1 1970?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

i got double of everything during the bday promo, i made two orders and got two of all of the freebies.. i don't know if this is something new they are doing, or what, but maybe it is.. who knows.. guess you'll find out soon enough..


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Im waiting patiently, fingers crossed. Im really looking forward to the 420 promo. I saw an ad in a high times late last year mentioning what the freebies were that came with the t-shirt and mug. I dont remember exactly what they were cause I cant find the right issue yet but I remember they interested me greatly.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 7, 2011)

Right now Im stuck deciding how I want to grow these beans i've ordered out. Im looking for a few different strains and i'd like mothers for cloning for the outsoor season and I'm not sure if I want to go with promix for these moms or if I want to do a dwc. Im leaning towards the soil due to less maintenance and what not but I'm thinking speed of hydroponics so I can get clones sooner and just make one of the clones a mother in soil later on. what do you guys think? I know its pretty much a preference thing. Just curious what you guys might do.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

i would think keeping mothers in soil would be the way to go just for the ease and also , well, for the ease, lol.. but others may have different opinions on it...


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Is that box sealed and water/air proof? I use a spaghetti sauce jar now with some disectants. It is really humid where I am so it has to be a sealed container.


*
No it's not, but that's why I have 4 LARGE (same width and length of the inside) bags of dessicant and 10 small bags sprinkled in the layers of seed baggies.
Then it's sealed up in a large zip-lock freezer bag.
Kept on top shelf in refridge.
Never had a prob thanks to the zip-lock

Yo Drizzle, you won't find Cafe Girl. She's lost.
Most Bros Grimm strains are, unless you know someone that's hoarding.
All except C99, Sugar Blossom and A-11.
Joey Weed has all 3 and the only breeder I know that does.
As long as Joey is selling those dank ass C99 F2's, I can't bring myself to buy Gypsy Nirvana or Dutch Grown's $125+ seed packs when it's still Bros Grimm C99 really.
Now I MIGHT try Mosca since he hits for $75 and has 2 different versions to get.
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *
> No it's not, but that's why I have 4 LARGE (same width and length of the inside) bags of dessicant and 10 small bags sprinkled in the layers of seed baggies.
> Then it's sealed up in a large zip-lock freezer bag.
> Kept on top shelf in refridge.
> ...


 i picked up a pack of the mosca c99, and i've heard some good things about them as well, but i've yet to crack any of them..don't know why i keep putting the c99 on the back burner as she sounds like something i'd love, nice up high, and a super quick finisher as well.. sounds like win win to me, but i just keep putting her off for something else..


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

You guys grow sour kush or cataract kush from DNA??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> You guys grow sour kush or cataract kush from DNA??


Yes and yes


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

How were they?? I about to grab these beans called sour cataract. It's both of them mixed so the genes will be Bubba kush x sour diesel x og kush x la con. They say the yield is kinda small like 350-450 but if the high is killer I'm down. I'm gonna grab em anyways I just like to know what I'm sticking my dick into!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2011)

both strains are fire. cataract is low on yield but bud is killer in potency the sk was a little heavier and killer in potency...I would grab that sour cataract for sure sounds like soomething i would get


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll send you a couple beans. Also about to grab some sunset kush. Genes are mom: This is the Cali Connection OG Raskal (Fire Dom) crossed with Outlaw Genetics Gorilla Grape. The gorilla grape is a very sweet grape indica that is a mixture of Purple Urkle X Double purple doja f3. The OG Raskal, which consists of OG Fire cut X SFV OG F3, is very stinky, lemony, lung expanding, frosted dank with decent yields. Expect big colas that are super frosty and purple with a delightful grape STANK! This project was one of the first on my list, to make a true purple kush available for the masses.. Enjoy!


Father : DNA&#8217;s Cataract Kush, the combination of (O.G. Kush x L.A. Confidential), He is so dark green he&#8217;s almost black. Rubbing his stalk, you&#8217;ll smell, spicy hash and sweet skunky/kushy undertones. I selected this male for his color, build, and the way he had solid clusters of pollen sacs covering all his branches, just like a female cola, but with yellow powder. I selected this male for the Cali lineage, and medical benefit, of Cataract Kush. The Females were always solid, so I tried him on other projects, and I was happy with his contributions to the females I&#8217;ve had and have known for a while, now.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm gonna grab both of so I'll pm you when I get em and I'll kick you down a couple. I hope I fine that purple cotyledon pheno


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey, that Sannie cross is Blue Dragon in seed form. I've been looking for that... Thanks!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

hey, anyone ever try and order or has ordered from this spot called irie vibe seedbank before????? i was just in the what seedbanks accept paypal thread, and someone linked the irie vibe place there... i went over and checked them out, and while they don't have a lot of gear, they do have mortebella(SP?) and the blazing pisterlieroo's gear, and i saw some things that i wanted to pick up, but when i got to check out, it keeps telling me to fill in all of the needed info on the billing section, which i did four fucking times, and it still keeps saying the same shit...

now i'm just wondering if anyone has had any luck with them.. heres a link...https://www.irievibeseeds.com/seeds/index.php?osCsid=36985fa94180c93a1906abdcdf5ec935


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

i finally got around to updating my list....its gettin bigger every week it seems...

i recently bought a bunch of perfume sample vials and 50 packs of desiccant off ebay to better store my seeds...$20 with shipping for 200 vials and $5 with $2 shipping for 50 packs of desiccant...i love ebay lol. i glued their labels on the vials and dumped the seeds in along with some desiccant...it took a long ass time but i'm glad i decided to do it.














*Regular Seeds*
1. TGA Pandora's Box
2. TGA Jack the Ripper
3. TGA Chernobyl
4. TGA Jill Bean
5. TGA Kaboom
6. TGA Vortex
7. TGA The Void
8. TGA Third Dimension
9. TGA Dairy Queen
10. TGA Space Bomb
11. TGA Agent Orange
12. TGA Space Jill/Space Queen
13 . TGA Plushberry (4 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2
15. Cali Connection Tahoe OG
16. Cali Connection Chem 4 OG
17. Cali Connection Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Cali Connection Deadhead OG
19. BC Bud Depot The Purps
20. BC Bud Depot The Black
21. BC Bud Depot God Bud
22. BC Bud Depot Sweet Tooth
23. Nirvana Northern Lights
24. Nirvana White Rhino
25. TH Mendocino Madness
26. TH Da Purps
27. Flying Dutchmen Aurora B
28. Flying Dutchmen Afghanica
29. Mr. Nice Shark Shock
30. DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
32. Reserva Privada Sour Kush
33. Soma Amethyst Bud
34. Next Generation Romulan Diesel
89. Mandala's #1
90. Soma Lavender
91. BC Bud Depot Mango
92. BC Bud Depot Sweet God
93. Cali Connection Larry OG
94. Cali Connection Corleone Kush
95. Immortal Flower Headband Bx (18 seeds)
96. Immortal Flower Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (6 seeds)
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (16 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (11 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey x Pure Gooey (5 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (7 seeds)
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (15 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
104. Gage Green Mix (13 seeds)
105. Reserva Privada Mix (13 seeds)
106. TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. TH Seeds Darkstar (2 seeds)
108. TGA Deep Purple
109. TGA Querkle
110. DNA Pure Afghan
111. Holy Smoke Thunderbud
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
113. Serious Bubble Gum
114. Next Generation Dynamite (2 seeds)
115. Alphakronik Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Alphakronik Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Alphakronik Cannabis (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (6 seeds)
129. Eugenics Genetics O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape (5 seeds)
131. Gage Green Mendo Montage (4 seeds)
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (5 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. Shurter's G13 (3 seeds)
136. BOG LSD F2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (10 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (10 seeds)
140. Kaliman Cheese Unhybridized (5 seeds)
141. Kaliman Rockster's Cheese (10 seeds)
142. Reserva Privada Purple Wreck (2 seeds)
143. Holy Smoke Kong (1 seed)
144. DNA Sour Cream (4 seeds)
145. TGA Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. TGA Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. TGA Jack Star (4 seeds)
148. TGA Astroqueen (4 seeds)
149. TGA Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. TGA Hash Queen (3 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (10 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (15 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (10 seeds)
154. Insane Seed Posse ChemD Bx3 (12 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
156. Eugenics Genetics Third Eye Blind (10 seeds)

*Feminized Seeds*
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36.
37. Barney's Farm Morning Glory
38. Barney's Farm Dr. Grinspoon
39. Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream
40. Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
41. Dutch Passion Blueberry
42. Green House Bubba Kush
43. Green House Jack Herer
44. Green House Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. Green House King's Kush
46. Reserva Privada OG Kush
47. Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
48. DNA Lemon Skunk (2 seeds)
49. DNA Kushberry
50. DNA Sharksbreath
51.
52. G13 Labs Gigabud
53. Big Buddha Cheese
54. Big Buddha Blue Cheese
55. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Special
56. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder
57. Dinafem Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Dinafem Blue Fruit
88. Greenhouse Exodus Cheese
118. G13 Labs Hypnotic
119. TH Seeds Kushage (3 seeds)
120. TH Seeds Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. TH Seeds SAGE (3 seeds)
122. Dinafem White Widow (2 seeds)
123. World of Seeds Strawberry Blue
124. World of Seeds Yumboldt 47
125. Dutch Passion Twilight
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)

*Freebies*
59. Dinafem Cloud #9 (5 second grade seeds)
60. Dinafem California Hash Plant
61. Dinafem Haze Auto
62.
63. Dinafem Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
65. Dutch Passion Orange Bud
66. Dutch Passion White Widow
67. Dutch Passion Mekong High (1 seeds)
68. Dutch Passion Skunk #11 (1 seeds)
69. Pyramid Tutankhamen
70. Pyramid Osiris
71. Pyramid Anesthesia
72. Kannabia Special
73. Kannabia Big Band
74. Kannabia White Domina
75. Kannabia La Blanca
76. Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
77. Reserva Privada Cole Train
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
79. Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
80. Magus Genetics Exile
81. G13 Labs Blueberry Gum
82. Eva Seeds Veneno
83. Eva Seeds TNT Kush
84. Delicious II Diavolo
85. Delicious Fruity Chronic Juice (2 seeds)
86. DNA Genetics Rocklock
87. Greenhouse Big Bang Auto
126. G13 Labs NL Auto
127. Dinafem Critical+ (2 seeds)

*My Crosses*
1. Qleaner - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (20+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (15+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (not ripe yet)

*On The Way*
*From Castle Seeds*
2 - Sativa Seeds Blackberry 
1 - Nirvana Blue Mystic

*From Friends*
3 - Double Purple Doja fem
2 - White Bubba x Black Rose
2 - flo x double purple doja
2 - purple pineberry
2 - handicapped
2 - deadly black rose
2 - grail x romulan
2 - blue dream s1
2 - double black doja 
2 - sour green crack

*From Single Seed Center* 
1x BC Bud Depot - BC Blueberry - Regular for £6.00 each
1x BC Bud Depot - BC Sweet Tooth - Regular for £6.00 each
2x BC Bud Depot - BC God Bud - Regular for £6.99 each
1x BC Bud Depot - The Purps - Regular for £6.99 each
2x BC Bud Depot - Purple Buddha - Regular for £4.99 each
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds  TH Seeds Burmese Kush and Sage 'n' Sour

*From Attitude*
Order Inventory:
Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds Royal Purple Kush
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 06 seeds*
Quantity: 1
Product Code: EME8295
Price: $44.90

Product: Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds*
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.61

Product: UFO#2 BUDDHA SEEDS WHITE DWARF FEMINIZED AUTO
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Buddha Seeds Syrup Automatic Feminized coming soon
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00


*Germ Rates and Sex*
Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
Querkle  Reg  1/1 - female
Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
Plush Berry  Reg  6/6  (1 sprout rotted in soil) (males  2, 1 herm'd) (females  2) (unsexed  1)
Gorilla Grape  Reg - 1/1


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

damn.. cmt,, very very nice.. i've been wanting to update my list as well. and that may have been the encouragement that i needed... i'm digging those perfume sample tubes you got.. i got some of those bigger ones you have there as well from that site someone linked on here awhile ago.. they are nice, but much bigger then the ones you have.. i'm gonna have to check them out.. awesome idea..
looks like it took a shit ton of time to get them that way though..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

why thank you sir. a shit ton of time indeed...once i got the hang of it though, i had a little system goin and it went pretty smooth. i did most of it a couple weeks ago when the power went out...just finally finished the rest of them the other day. probably got about 4 hours or a little more into all of that.

i got those bigger bottles from that place linked in here too...i think its called specialty bottle or something. they are the 2 and 4 dram bottles. was gona get the perfume vials from there too but i found them cheaper on ebay. that website has some cool shit....i really wanted to get the vials with corks to store my seeds but i would have been pissed if the corks didnt stay in too well...

that seed bank site you just posted has some pretty interesting crosses on there..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

yah, they do, too bad i can't figure out how to order them.. fuck me gently with a chainsaw..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

lmao fuck that sounds painful.

i had a problem similar to yours when tryin to pay with paypal somewhere....i forget where and what i did to get it to work...i think i had to register an account with the website before it worked..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice collection, CMT.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, anyone ever try and order or has ordered from this spot called irie vibe seedbank before????? i was just in the what seedbanks accept paypal thread, and someone linked the irie vibe place there... i went over and checked them out, and while they don't have a lot of gear, they do have mortebella(SP?) and the blazing pisterlieroo's gear, and i saw some things that i wanted to pick up, but when i got to check out, it keeps telling me to fill in all of the needed info on the billing section, which i did four fucking times, and it still keeps saying the same shit...
> 
> now i'm just wondering if anyone has had any luck with them.. heres a link...https://www.irievibeseeds.com/seeds/index.php?osCsid=36985fa94180c93a1906abdcdf5ec935




I have never used em but that is Jeffmans from BlazingPistileros and Motas site. From what I have read and been told mostly from sannies site them 2 run irievibeseeds.com


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

Cmt dude your holding down the seed game for sure!!! Hahahah I was gonna cross the grapegod and dynamite myself!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> I have never used em but that is Jeffmans from BlazingPistileros and Motas site. From what I have read and been told mostly from sannies site them 2 run irievibeseeds.com


 ahh.. very cool.. no wonder why they have some gear i've never seen on any other banks.. makes perfect sense.. thanks for the 411..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

lol its an addiction gone mad....the crazy thing is, my collection...and the other big ones on here...aren't shit compared to a few guy's collections ive seen. 

haha great minds think alike. the grapegod and dynamite cross should be a good one. my dynamite male was 1 of 2 twins and was a very fast grower and the grapegod female smells like pink bubblegum and finished in 52 days. cant wait to grow that cross out.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 7, 2011)

For real that combo should be a killer. Aight I'm gonna shake some dyna dust on my pineapple express momma. I'll call em pynamite xpress.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

awesome.. figured out how to order now.. went with .............

Irie Vibe Seeds

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x HM09 : Sour Bubble X 98 Aloha white widow (blazing pist) = 30.00EUR
1 x HM 13 : The white x mandala purple #1 (blazing pist)


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> awesome.. figured out how to order now.. went with .............
> 
> Irie Vibe Seeds
> 
> ...


Lookin nice. Keep us posted


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Lookin nice. Keep us posted


will do.. i may even go back and order some more shit, lmao...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> For real that combo should be a killer. Aight I'm gonna shake some dyna dust on my pineapple express momma. I'll call em pynamite xpress.


lol i like the name.



racerboy71 said:


> awesome.. figured out how to order now.. went with .............
> 
> Irie Vibe Seeds
> 
> ...


cool. how'd ya order?

the white x mandala purple #1 sounds like a real nice one. i have a little bit of pollen left from my purple mandala's #1 male..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> will do.. i may even go back and order some more shit, lmao...


lmfao, you're crazy


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmfao, you're crazy


 oh, and your just learning this now?? lol.. i paid believe it or not using my paypal account.. very easy indeed..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, and your just learning this now?? lol.. i paid believe it or not using my paypal account.. very easy indeed..


lol no, i realized it a while ago...just thought it was worth mentioning again 

sweet...or wait, maybe not sweet...i need to stay away from that place if you can pay with paypal...


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i picked up a pack of the mosca c99, and i've heard some good things about them as well, but i've yet to crack any of them..don't know why i keep putting the c99 on the back burner as she sounds like something i'd love, nice up high, and a super quick finisher as well.. sounds like win win to me, but i just keep putting her off for something else..


*I'd spend for Mosca but not those prices Gypsy and his girl Dutch Grown are asking.
You to stop playing and grow that C99 !! lol
*


----------



## Pew (Apr 8, 2011)

Can see how you guys get addicted to collecting seeds. Being new to seedbanks, feel like a kid in a candy store..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2011)

Pew said:


> Can see how you guys get addicted to collecting seeds. Being new to seedbanks, feel like a kid in a candy store..



So what have you collected so far?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*Tell me about it.
I managed to collect $3K+ worth of gear in 1.5yrs !!
*


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Tell me about it.
> I managed to collect $3K+ worth of gear in 1.5yrs !!
> *


(From a megaphone)

Flow, put down the bong and step away from the keyboard. Go to your nearest therapy clinic and get help!! HAHAHA

Seriously though









pics or it didn't happen. LMAO


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 8, 2011)

lol i dont even want to know how much ive spent....


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*LMAO.....Don't tell my ole lady !! lol

Ask and yee shall receive :

* *Strain List*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Nirvana [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Mystic[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Northern Lights[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**White Widow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Bubblicious[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**AK48[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bodhi Seeds[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**SR71 Purple Kush x Appalachia ( Green Crack x Chem D BX3 )[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Dank Dairy[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**CheeseBoy F3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gooey Breeder[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Pure Gooey[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Fat Purple x Ty Fairs[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Team Canada[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**North Purple Queen[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Valencia[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Outlaw Genetics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**DPD F3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Magic Merlin[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Doja Berry[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**SFV OG Kush x DPD[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**ECPD[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]TGA [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Quirkle[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Chernobyl[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**JillyBean[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Agent Orange[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Deep Purple[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Vortex[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Void[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**JTR[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**JC2[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*Breeders Choice*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Mountain View Kush[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Our Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Bubba[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Kachina Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**FLOix[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Aloha White Widow x UK Cheese Bx3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush x TW IBL[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Star[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush x Skunk[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Skunk '89[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Pure Purple Pakistani[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Diesel[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Haze IX[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Chitrali[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Chocolate Haze[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**SoulFruit 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Fairlight[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C-99 (F5 Bros Grimm)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Nerfiti[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C-99 (C-2 pheno)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Elite Genitics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Ultimate ChemDawg 08 S1s[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]DinaFem[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Critical + (NL x Big Bud)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Heaven Scent Farms[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Pharmin Blend 09[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Krush (S-n-S Diesel x Grape Krush)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Grape Wonder (Williams Wonder x Grape Krush)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Sensi Seeds/Delta 9 Labs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Super Star[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Aiea[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Flo Grow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Magic Monkey (Magic Merlin x Gorilla Grape)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape F2s (GG VRPP x GG)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape F2s (GG LRPG x GG)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]General Grievous[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**ChemDawg x SnowDawg ( I call it Cujo ! )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Trichome Jungle[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Larry Smurf[/FONT]*


View attachment 1539404


View attachment 1539405


View attachment 1539406


View attachment 1539407


View attachment 1539408


View attachment 1539409


View attachment 1539410


View attachment 1539411


View attachment 1539412


View attachment 1539413


View attachment 1539414


*I told ya, I told ya ! lol
Any more questions..................
*


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

definetly an impressive collection you have going there. I have to say I'm a bit jealous. Makes my single seed collection look really small. Gotta start ordering those five and ten packs so I can start breeding my own strains. Nice display Flo Grow.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice one floGrow.

Where did the Breeders Choice come from? Also is it still available some of those sound tasty.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

CMT, I just noticed that you have some old TGA strains. Do you have a few of those?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

I had to get in one those New Blue Diesels from Sannies. I've smoked this before and it's been my white whale for a while. I am up to 5 orders inbound, and I'm still waiting for th 4/20 promo. Someone take this computer from me!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Nice one floGrow.
> 
> Where did the Breeders Choice come from? Also is it still available some of those sound tasty.


I buy my Breeders Choice stuff from here
http://www.cannaseur.com/


----------



## Pew (Apr 8, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> So what have you collected so far?


Got some mix packs on the way from GHS. Admit to going on the cheap side right now, already over-budget on gear;

Arjan's Strawberry Haze, Great White Shark, Hawaiian Snow, Lemon Skunk, The Church, Arjan's Haze #1, Neville's Haze, Super Silver Haze, Cheese, Train Wreck, and White Rino

The* wishlist *for the next orders is already getting long. I got a cap on it of 20, since it will take forever for me to get that far..

Advanced Black Diesel, Barneys G13, Barneys Red Cherry Berry, Barneys Sweet Tooth, Barneys Tangerine Dream, Barneys Utopia Haze, Barneys Vanilla Kush, Delicious Caramelo, Delicious Critical Jack Herer, Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze, Dinafem 6 Seed Collection No.4, DNA Genetics Chocolope, Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze, Heavyweight Fruit Punch, Heavyweight Strawberry Cheesecake, Next Generation Grapegod, Next Generation Island Sweet Skunk, Next Generation Romulan Diesel, and Sweet Jack 47


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> definetly an impressive collection you have going there. I have to say I'm a bit jealous. Makes my single seed collection look really small. Gotta start ordering those five and ten packs so I can start breeding my own strains. Nice display Flo Grow.


*No offense, but I never understood buying just one.
I want to play with a plethora of beans for mating ! lol
* 


hydgrow said:


> Nice one floGrow.
> 
> Where did the Breeders Choice come from? Also is it still available some of those sound tasty.





Maximus cannabis said:


> I buy my Breeders Choice stuff from here
> http://www.cannaseur.com/


*BINGO !
Maximus hit you before I could.
BreedBay.co.uk is the forum and really my home...... I go by Scrogger!......WITH the exclamation point attached.
Cannaseur is their seed store and gives BANGIN freebies with EVERY order, just pick a breeder from the current list on the home page, right side and down a little.
MOST of the time you get the breeder you asked for. Sometimes they post what freebie strains are avail in the forum.
SeurBidz aka https://www.cannabisseedauction.com/ , is their auction site where you can "buy now" and bid on strains in auction.
A VERY mature and older vibe than any of the 5 forums I frequent/pass through.
You feel it the moment you sign up as a member !
So join and tell'em SCROGGER! sent you !! lol

*


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*Outlaw Grower aka Outlaw Genetics made a post on BBay 4 weeks ago.
He's out (got popped a year ago) and making fresh stock...Double Purple Doja, Magic Merlin, Doja Berry, etc... for later this year.
BUT STATED HE LOST THE GORILLA GRAPE (DPD x Grandaddy Purp) !!!!!!!!!

THAT MAKES ALL MY F2'S PRETTY MUCH PRICELESS NOW !!! hehe
I have some going to folks as promised, the rest (about 100 or 50 each from 2 diff phenos) will be on lock-fuckin-down UNLESS Outlaw asks for them !!!

By the way Outlaw, I still have 7 GG F1's !!!
*


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 8, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> CMT, I just noticed that you have some old TGA strains. Do you have a few of those?


yup, i have 2-4 beans of a few unavailable/discontinued tga strains. been on the hunt for a while tryin to gather up all his old gear...had to give up some good shit to get those old tga beans. there are still a few more that i'm lookin for.



Flo Grow said:


> *No offense, but I never understood buying just one.
> I want to play with a plethora of beans for mating ! lol
> *


yeah i buy just 1 of a lot of strains just cuz there are SOOO many that i want to try lol. i get 5 or 10 packs of the strains i plan on breeding with. but you'd be surprised at how many amazing plants you can pull from buyin just single seeds...i've gotten quite a few keepers.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*I see your valid point, Pew.
You need to hit up the auction site link I just posted above.
They have left over TGA they've been dumping ever since Sub and the owner fell out and parted ways about a year ago.
DON'T bid on the Astro Queen, my bid is the one listed.....lol
We try not to step on each others toes over there in the auction/forum bcuz we just know each other's names.
But not trippin if you really want it.
The last auction pack of that ended 3hrs ago and Trichome got it for $35 I believe.
He breeds, Trichome Jungle, and sells on the auction site too.
So we let him have it for example.
THAT'S the kind of folks at BBay.
I bought some of Trichome's sought after and relisted Larry Smurf EARLY this morning for $40/10 seeds !!!
Most breeders drop a few "buy nows" and let the rest go to auction.

Check out the description:

**[FONT=&quot]Indica/Sativa [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Inidica/Sativa Hybrid *[FONT=&quot]Full Description Link [/FONT]*Strain Name: larry smurf Brand: trichome jungle seeds Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc Polyhybrid Lineage: lemon larry x smurf Parental Information the lemon larry female is a cross of .lemon larry og kush and sour og kush by elite ,i received 3 clones of the lemon larry all where very nice and carried a real sour kushy taste ,,i had a chem pheno a og kush pheno and a sour diesel pheno all stood out as good smokes ,out of the 3 females i kept two which i liked the most and pollinated both to keep the pheno variation and not loose any of the tastes i like from both females the father was made by trichome jungle seeds it is a cross of galactic smurf x haze x santa maria ,the santa maria haze male was also used to make mantis by hitting up my nap ,this male came to me in some seeds i found in some dank hazey limey smoke while in the dam a few years ago . i later found out from the coffee shop grower that it was haze x santa maria .from these seeds i selected a nice male the galactic smurf is crystal ship x pony boy .crystal ship is kodiak gold x kali mist indica pheno .the seeds for this cross came from a guy at my first cannabis cup these seeds came out with some super tasty herb with a super trippy high and all sorts of black current candy smells the smurf male used was also used to make smurfberry= krowberry x smurf ,larry smurf =lemon larry x smurf and,cheesey smurf =uk cheese x smurf a smurf female was used to make the bubba smurf =smurf x bubba mantis .this female has been tried by many and everyone loves her Indica/Sativa % Indica Dominant Feminized Seeds? No Indoor / Outdoor Indoor Outdoor Greenhouse Bloom Length: 9 weeks # of Phenotypes? there are many phenos in this cross due to using 2 females Describe each phenotype expression: all parents shared the same flower time ,which i have noticed has stayed the same with each phenotypes ,growth pattern is indica dominant but exspect some stretch as the lemon larry has carried that over in some phenotypes the taste ranges from kushy funk to sour glue ,so many phenotypes but many keepers too Stretch: 2 -3 x Resin Profile: High resin Odour Score: 8 Odour Description: kushy funk [/FONT]


*RUN PEW, RUN !!! lol


..
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*Here's what they have right now.

*




















  TGA Special Astro Queen 




25.00 USD 25.00 USD n/a * 1 * 6 days, 21h 22m   TGA Special Space Bomb 




25.00 USD No Bids n/a * 0 * 6 days, 21h 24m   Pandora's Box 




25.00 USD 25.00 USD n/a * 1 * 6 days, 21h 24m   TGA Specials Jack The Ripper 




25.00 USD No Bids n/a * 0 * 6 days, 21h 28m   TGA Specials Jacks Cleaner 2 




25.00 USD No Bids n/a * 0 * 6 days, 21h 29m
*
Prices been like this ever since Sub left and it IS official.
I guess they have quite the collection since he was there for SO long.
They kept his sub-forum up with YEARS of test info, grow info and Sub doing Sub with his pics and excellent write ups.
*


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2011)

Pew said:


> Got some mix packs on the way from GHS. Admit to going on the cheap side right now, already over-budget on gear;
> 
> Arjan's Strawberry Haze, Great White Shark, Hawaiian Snow, Lemon Skunk, The Church, Arjan's Haze #1, Neville's Haze, Super Silver Haze, Cheese, Train Wreck, and White Rino
> 
> ...


Don't be worried about the GH seeds bro. My first grow was Nirvana. Then KCBrains, then GH, then Mandala. After that I went to the more "expensive" strains and it really seemed like I got more uniform plants and they fed the same but the same end product for my grow level.

Then I found the "underground" un-hyped strains like a few of the above sannies, Heath, escko, Outlaw..... THATS WERE ITS AT!! And most of the "underground" strains are DANK and reasonably priced.

I refer to them as "underground" because you don't find them on the major seed banks everywhere.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*Trichome's current listings and they're going fast :

*
























  pops 




 40.00 USD No Bids 40.00 USD * 0 * 2h 25m   cheesy smurf 




 40.00 USD No Bids 40.00 USD * 0 * 5 days, 18h 19m   mantis f2 




 40.00 USD No Bids 40.00 USD * 0 * 5 days, 19h 14m   larry smurf 




 40.00 USD No Bids 40.00 USD * 0 * 6 days, 10h 49m


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 8, 2011)

great link man, thanks a million. nothin on there now that i want but i'll keep checkin. those are some cheap prices too. i got some pretty good deals at tks a while back...i love auctions.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*HydGrow said it perfect, them "underground" up and comers that will be the new Subcools, Mr Nice, Dj Short, Joey Weeds, etc someday.
I've seen the Larry Smurf go for some $$$ at the auction when it was the remaining few packs left a while back.
I saw that shit at 4am and snagged it so fast i made enough hoopla to wake the ole lady !! lmao
She didn't even have to role over to know what I was doing, "Got something you been waiting for on auction ? ", was all she mumbled before passing out again !! ROFLMFAO
*


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 8, 2011)

yup, for sure...lots of great new up and comers out there.

lmfao....at least she isnt gining you shit about it.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*LOL...true that CMT....true that !
Didn't mention, you can take a credit card, go to their seed store (Cannaseur) and upload money to your acct as credit then when you see something drop you have the $$ already there.
It can be used for the store and/or auction !!
*


----------



## Pew (Apr 8, 2011)

Appreciate the advice & links, glad to have come across you guys. Although it will probably be a month or more before I add anything, Im looking forward to reading more on these strains, breeders, and farther back in the thread..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 8, 2011)

Flo grow I was jus curious as to what your abbreviations on your GG f2s stood for? (VVRP)
That's great news about Outlaw grower! I hadn't even heard about him until he was busted. I did get some F2s of GG myself from another grower, and have some other similar purple lines to grow in the future. 

I guess I'll throw up my list as it is now, it's chhanged quite a bit sinc this thread started. Still nothing compared to you guys. 

barney's blue cheese fem x1 (discontinued)
delicious caremelo fem x1
g13 labs pineapple express fem x1
Dinafem blue widow fem x2
dinafem road runner fem x1
g13 labs NL auto fem x1
Beanho Purple chitral kush f2 x 8
DNA Cannalope Haze x10
WOS Afgan Kush x 5
WOS Colombian gold x 5
reeferman colombian gold x1
Federation Mikado x 6 (discontinued)
Federation Romulan x2 (discontinued)
kc brains Mango x 7
TFD skunk #1 x 7
TGA querkle x 5
Joey weed Blueberry f2 x 5
Next gen Dynamite x4
Barney's Top Dawg fem x 3 (discontinued)
Reserva Privada Og#18 fem x 1
Dr Greenthumb The dope fem x 3
Sannies Jackberry x 6
Breeders choice Chocolate rain x10
breeders choice true BB x chem x5
Black rose x gdp x 6
cherry slyder x critical mass x8
reeferman Early purple kush x 4
resin seeds sour P fem x 2
thseeds pg13 x5
gage green Mendo montage x6
God Bud f2 x20
gorilla grape f2 x9
MNS super silverhaze x9
krazy Kush x3
TGA Jack the Ripper x1
Serious Chronic fem x1
Deep Bubba Kush x8
Sweet Pink Cheese x10
Black haze (g13 haze x blackberry) x6
Northern Flame x OG18/skunk x4 
rocklock x OG18/skunk x4
09 Mix x5
Breeders choice cheeseberry haze x 3
snow temple x 4
white dawg x 3 

on the way
erkle x bubba kush
16 x breeders choice choco mix
5 x killing kush
3 x delta9 stargazer
10 x Seedsman Momma Thai
Emerald triangle fem freebies 
sour og
emeral jack and
grapefruit kush 
1 x buddha syrup auto fem

Making: Colombian Gold x paia Hawaiiana, Paia Hawaiiana f2s and Romulan f2s.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*Anytime Pew !
Ya know I've had that pic and others of PePe, in my library for a while too.

Used MS Paint to write on this one and all my cartoons.

*View attachment 1540169

View attachment 1540170
View attachment 1540183


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*I popped 3 Gorilla Grape seeds.
2 females
1 male
1 female was Very Resinous Purple and more fruity tasting after a good cure.
1 female was Less Resinous Purple and tasted more spicey, like DPD.
But they both FUGGED you up !!
Talking sleepy-sleepy night-night medicine !! lmao
*


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

It's only been a week since I placed my order for the April promo and I knew it wouldnt have arrived by today but I was still hopeful. Im excited, I get like this every time I place an order it's like knowing that christmas is coming but not knowing when its going to arrive. Does anyone else get as excited to see the mailman coming? I'm starting to understand why my dogs get so worked up. Did anyone order during the April promo?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 8, 2011)

*I fell you NB !
I can't wait for my Larry Smurf and SoulFruit 2, to get here !! lol
*


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey all, I just wanted to give some props to Cannaseur (www.Cannaseur.com) for great service and speedy delivery. I ordered 20 seeds on Mar. 24, and I just got 30 seeds delivered in one of the best stealth packages ( which I didn't have to pay extra for) that I've gotten so far. Good service, choice genetics, and quick service. This is my first order from them but not the last.

No, I won't describe the method. Trust me, it was cool.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

So i've been checking out the attitude readin strain info and faq's you know that time consuming hobby, and I was wondering if anyones tried this from reserva privada, its listed as a top seller but i curious if anyones actually grown or smoked this. heres the link well atleast i think its the link not sure if i did it right.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 8, 2011)

That looks like an affiliate link LML!


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

oh shit sorry guys, i copy and pasted from my bookmarks, my bad, ill delete that now. i really am curious about that strain tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 8, 2011)

Its dank as fuck def a must get!


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

it looks really good, im seriously considering regular headbands tho, ive heard great things about them as well. sorry again for the affiliate link tho, wasnt intentional. doubt it works that well anyway.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 8, 2011)

My Sannies order arrived too. Guess it's been 7 days, was thinking 4. Either way incredible as always.


----------



## matatan (Apr 8, 2011)

420 promo is gonna have a new TGA subcool strain. i havent tried any from them before, only have 1 grow under my belt https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/423513-lowryder-easy-ryder-aka-auto.html#post5563826
but from the pics and description and reviews in this forum they seem to have their shit together.
i do get excited just looking at the strains like ok ok ok i want that one, then i click on another and want that one. its insane lol i have a list that i write everytime i see one i want.. matter fact ima post the list in a few, gonna spark up brb


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah,TGA knows their stuff. Welcome. If you're interested in collecting, read the thread from the beginning, it's been a good discussion on breeders, etc.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

im definetly waiting patiently for the 420 promo, im biting my nails. I saw an ad for the promo in a high times a few months back but i cant find it at the moment but it mentioned three free seeds and a t-shirt and mug with orders over their usual amount. im hoping headband is back in stock by then as well as a ton of other ones. i know what you mean tho on makin wish lists. everytime i log on i find something else i want.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

it took me about three days of reading to take in the whole thread, i learned a lot tho definetly a good read, and the jealousy i have for some of the collections is crazy. my girlfriend definetly didnt appreciate me doin that for the last little bit lol


----------



## matatan (Apr 8, 2011)

here is my list as of today, that i will pick from to reach 150-200 bucks when they release the detailts of the 420 promo...
starting most likely to be purchased
1. Sensi Seeds Jack Herer
2. Mr Nice Seeds Medicine Man
3.DNA Genetics Chocolope
4. Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze
5. TGA Subcool Querkel
6. BC Bed Depot Seeds Purple Buddha *or The Purps
7. Delicious Seeds Critical Kali Mist
8. Dutch Passion Mekong High
9. TGA Subcool Third Dimension *or The Void *or Pandoras Box
10. Barneys Farm Vanilla Kush
11. Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband

lol that is it... for now.
question for u guys, regular vs fem seeds? what is the fault in fem seeds? seems to me if your not breeding regular seeds are useless. thoughts?


----------



## matatan (Apr 8, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah,TGA knows their stuff. Welcome. If you're interested in collecting, read the thread from the beginning, it's been a good discussion on breeders, etc.


 will do. long as thread. lol


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

Ive been collecting just females seeds recently and thats only because I wanted a nice selection, however im looking hard and long at a pack of regular auto's to breed so i have a ton of seeds for fast bumper crops. So i guess it depends on what you want to do and how far down the rabbit hole your willing to go. personnely im thinkning a pineapple express x auto ak47 would be a tasy treat. id call it the ak express lol thats my next project


----------



## matatan (Apr 8, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Ive been collecting just females seeds recently and thats only because I wanted a nice selection, however im looking hard and long at a pack of regular auto's to breed so i have a ton of seeds for fast bumper crops. So i guess it depends on what you want to do and how far down the rabbit hole your willing to go. personnely im thinkning a pineapple express x auto ak47 would be a tasy treat. id call it the ak express lol thats my next project


HA! i like that 'ak express' !! for the next year or two i wont be venturing into the breeding aspect, but i know when i get a bigger grow space i will def be trying mixing some strains. 'WetDream' lolol o yea u know u want that! hahaaaa


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, that's one way of thinking about it, but the thing about regular seeds is since you are working with a cross of one plant against another, you have a better chance of finding multiple genotypes of a strain as opposed to a single good female that is duplicated thousands of times. for example, I bought a pack of Qrazy Train that is a cross of Qwerkle and Trainwreck. I got 5 distinct genotypes, two that purple, two STRONG Trainwreck leaning ones, and one that was OK. So, I kept the best purple strain and I'm going to make fem seeds for storage. 

If I sold them as fem seed, you could experience what I felt was the best, but what if you really like the genotype that I let go? 

I think that if you just want to try a strain, fem is the way to go, but if you want to explore a strain and hunt for rare genotypes, you need regular seeds. Fem seeds also good for crosses of your own. Once I get my champion male, I'm going to grow out all my fem seeds and cross it with my male and use that to build my own strains.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 8, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Ive been collecting just females seeds recently and thats only because I wanted a nice selection, however im looking hard and long at a pack of regular auto's to breed so i have a ton of seeds for fast bumper crops. So i guess it depends on what you want to do and how far down the rabbit hole your willing to go. personnely im thinkning a pineapple express x auto ak47 would be a tasy treat. id call it the ak express lol thats my next project


Auto flowering is not an easy trait to pass on. It is a recessive trait so you need to really work on multiple levels of breeding to keep the recessive gene in there. Little trickier than regular breeding.

Good luck though. Read up on Ruderalis genes.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

how exactly do you make female seeds?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 8, 2011)

matatan said:


> here is my list as of today, that i will pick from to reach 150-200 bucks when they release the detailts of the 420 promo...
> starting most likely to be purchased
> 1. Sensi Seeds Jack Herer
> 2. Mr Nice Seeds Medicine Man
> ...


looks like my wanted list still. 

With fem seeds you might be getting something different than the original outcome. A lot of strains are hybrids using a specific male and female or something so how do they get those fem seeds? They either self pollinate the female or take female pollen from the same line as the male they use I guess but either way could result in different plants then the regular line. A lot of strains now are only available in feminized form so that doesn't really apply and there's some killer fems around. I have only grown a couple and haven't had any intersex problems yet with any of them.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 8, 2011)

just found this on auto breeding i must give credit to its author custom

* Autoflower and Ruderalis gene breeding *

*




Custom's Auto/Ruderalis Breeding




*


*For those of you interested in breeding Autoflower seed stck or even creating your very own Auto hybrid can be a tricky task.*
*Lots of question's rise to the table when using these genetic's.*

*Were did Auto's come from?*
*Auto flowers came from breeding in Ruderalis genes from common roadside hemp that can be found just about everywere in the world in one region or another.*
*The original auto flower breeders were in Mexico.*
*They simply breed Ruderalis hemp with there mexi mid grade to produce a strain that they could crop three times a year rather than only once.*
*This only increased the production rate and import to the US via gulf and road cartel and magnified profit gains.*

*A little about todays auto's:*
*Ruderalis characteristics were breed into strains such as NYCD,AK-47, etc.. Then back crossed several times among auto parent and non auto parent in order to create a stable line, of autoflowering hybrids that are high in THC, Flavor and tric production.Very much like there reg strain(non auto) counter parts, but with the same hemp/Ruderalis flowering traits included.*

*What is Ruderalis?*
*Simply put ; Ruderalis is the Autoflowering characteristic or geno type. For this write up, i'll just call these jokers auto's to keep it real....lol*

*What Happen's if I Breed an auto flower with a reg strain?*
*Well your first guess would be that you would have some crazy Autoflowering hybrid right!? Wrong!*
*only 20-30% of your offspring will be autoflower and you knock the THC levels down.*
*you must back cross or create the backcross lineage through breeding and inbreeding.*
*Its very tricky to do.*

*How do you breed two auto's to make a hybrid or seed stock?*
*Same way you breed regular strains.*
*Grow all the autoflowers you have and choose the very best female and best male.*
*Breed them.*
*Your offspring will be more stable then the parents if its the same auto strain being crossed to make seed stock.*
*The variations between offspring will only get less over time and stablize out into a solid strain every time you grow it.*

*To create a auto hybrid just take a auto,*
*for example Lowryder Diesel and cross it with a different auto..*
*Lets say..Easy Ryder(lowryderx Ak-47)*
*now choose a male from one and a female from the other..*
*store male pollen after breeding the first time..*
*now grow offpring and choose your fav female hybrid, one thats high in tric production, smell, yield etc, and backcross it with the stored male fathers pollen..*
*repeat the proccess 4-6 times and you now have a very stable or close to stable autoflower hybrid.*
*just keep that original fathers pollen and your backcrosses become a snap




*​


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2011)

damn, that's it, i'm going to go up and work on my up to date list of beans.. seeing what everyone has and what everyone wants is just driving me insane.. i've got to get on my game, lol...

i just ordered this test tube rack thingy for my slides, looks like it will work perfect for them, but it came with 11 test tubes as well that i surely don't need.. they are pretty badass, but kinda too big to put some seeds in them imo, but i'm sure i'll come up with a use for them sooner rather than later..
but yah, i'm going to start working on my new list tonight.. anyone a good secretary around these parts and willing to take short hand for me as i call out the names and how many of each and type them out for me?? anyone, anyone, anyone, beuller, beuller. beuller..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 8, 2011)

I was thinking of asking if you were gonna hire a secretary...haha


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I was thinking of asking if you were gonna hire a secretary...haha


would probably be worth it.. i hate doing this shit, which is why i have been putting it off, but i do oh so hate to be topped by others lists, lol, so i've got some work ahead of me.. boohoo..


----------



## matatan (Apr 8, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Well, that's one way of thinking about it, but the thing about regular seeds is since you are working with a cross of one plant against another, you have a better chance of finding multiple genotypes of a strain as opposed to a single good female that is duplicated thousands of times. for example, I bought a pack of Qrazy Train that is a cross of Qwerkle and Trainwreck. I got 5 distinct genotypes, two that purple, two STRONG Trainwreck leaning ones, and one that was OK. So, I kept the best purple strain and I'm going to make fem seeds for storage.
> 
> If I sold them as fem seed, you could experience what I felt was the best, but what if you really like the genotype that I let go?
> 
> I think that if you just want to try a strain, fem is the way to go, but if you want to explore a strain and hunt for rare genotypes, you need regular seeds. Fem seeds also good for crosses of your own. Once I get my champion male, I'm going to grow out all my fem seeds and cross it with my male and use that to build my own strains.


very well said. thanks for the explanation.
couple questions now..
how did u make fem seeds from the best purple? was it a male female? and you say u kept it for storage..? how ? doesnt havent to be deep in flowering to turn purple and after that its a rap for that plant, no?


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

for example, u have 2 females, both turned purple, 1 gave u the high u wanted and the other gave u a headache or someshit unwanted. how do u reuse that 1 plants genetics?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

So first, I grow seeds and take clones off of them to grow and taste. Once I pick a mom, I grow as many heads as I want to clone + 2. so if i want 6 plants, i grow 8 heads. I use colloidal silver to turn 1 clone male then use that pollen on the other female to create feminized seeds. There are other ways to do it, some people use giberilic acid, some use sodium thiosulfate, some leave their flowers on for too long to force a female to grow bananas and harvest that pollen. 

Some people think that it increases chances of hermaphrodite tendencies, but IMHO it has more to do with weak genetics than how you feminize the seed but I'm sure that can be debated.

This process creates an exact copy of the genetic code in seed form, and there is very little chance (10%) of a male. I've heard they're supposed to be 100% female but I've heard 10% male just as much.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

And yeah, my mother turns purple at around 4 weeks if you drop the night temps lower than 60. I want to keep a lot of seeds of her for the future when I'm growing on my island in the open sun.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

GrumpyOldDreamer has a great thread on this here

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/387589-producing-feminised-seeds-using-colloidal.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh god, just got done w my list, fuck would have been soo much easier to hire some one, that's for sure.. I didn't get the list organised yet, just wrote them all down for now, n don't even think I'm going to attempt to type dat fucker up from my Droid, or your nuttier then I am, lol.. ill try n get it straightened out some tomorrow n get it up then or maybe Sunday, depending on how motivated I'm feeling..


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Once I pick a mom, I grow as many heads as I want to clone + 2. so if i want 6 plants, i grow 8 heads.


what are_ heads_?


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Oh god, just got done w my list, fuck would have been soo much easier to hire some one, that's for sure.. I didn't get the list organised yet, just wrote them all down for now, n don't even think I'm going to attempt to type dat fucker up from my Droid, or your nuttier then I am, lol.. ill try n get it straightened out some tomorrow n get it up then or maybe Sunday, depending on how motivated I'm feeling..


YOU CAN DOIT!!!!!! lol


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> what are_ heads_?


Well, so when a plant grows, it has one main cola. If you top it, the growth at the internodes will start to grow out, so instead of one main cola you have 2,4,6,8 however many colas, or heads, you are going to grow.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had luck light-stressing good females to produce pollen. I run a small tent lit with just a few CFLs and start 12/12 for the females I'd like to create pollen from, once flowers begin to show I change the timer to turn off for one hour during the middle of the lights on period. Some strains show pollen balls within days, others take 2-3 weeks, only one strain I've tried this way did not turn, a landrace Sativa from SA. 

Colloidal silver seems simple enough to make, I may just try it on that stubborn bitch.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I have had luck light-stressing good females to produce pollen. I run a small tent lit with just a few CFLs and start 12/12 for the females I'd like to create pollen from, once flowers begin to show I change the timer to turn off for one hour during the middle of the lights on period. Some strains show pollen balls within days, others take 2-3 weeks, only one strain I've tried this way did not turn, a landrace Sativa from SA.
> 
> Colloidal silver seems simple enough to make, I may just try it on that stubborn bitch.


I never got light poisoning to work, I tried it. I would prefer if that worked but oh well,CS is easy enough.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

I probably mis-read this but are you guys saying I can get feminized seeds from a hermie?


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

and woohoo, just noticed I'm able to roll a joint...it was awhile learning how to roll, since I have been a member since 2009. Lookin forward to 420 time lol eventually


----------



## hempstead (Apr 9, 2011)

So I gotta give props to G13 Pineapple Express. This is really the best I have grown so far. No tolerance build up for me at all after a nights sleep but in the day it slowly builds if smoking all day. I have been smoking it for about 2 months now and still bombed after 2-3(1 mini bowl) puffs the first smoke of the day every day. By the end of the day I may need 4-6(2 mini bowls). And it is the type of the weed you just wander off into lala land. You know the type you go to turn on the tv and look at the guide and all of a sudden 20 minutes goes by and the guide is still up and you were lost in your brain for a while then you come back and giggle and say good stuff. heh Plus it is upbeat and giggly, so yes awesome stuff. I think it kinda makes me emotional too because I found myself watching the movie Meet Dave with Eddy Murphy and I was cracking up most of the time and in some parts I was sucking back tears. lmao I don't get like that with any other stuff I have at the moment. Plus the shit is like viagra and will inspire a good hour of foreplay on your woman because you kinda get lost in your mind while you are eating at the Y. heh

Anyways, G13 Pineapple Express lives up to the hype for me. It has my approval and I plan on adding it to my collection.

lmao I looked at the clock and it took over 20 minutes to write this post. I guess I got lost in my head while writing. lol g13 pe is the shit.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> I probably mis-read this but are you guys saying I can get feminized seeds from a hermie?


You are correct. when a plant that is female goes hermie, she is trying to protect herself against extinction, so she generates pollen, but with no male genetics, so the resuting offspring will also have no male genetics, or be feminized.

When you buy fem seeds, you're buying the result of someone else performing one of the fem techniques on a choice female. This is how they get seeds of elite clone only strains. Either fem seed, or they cross in a god male and back cross until they get a 99% pure version of the mother, usually about 3 or 4 generations.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats good to know, since I've only bein buyin fem singles, i dont mind so much if it hermies on me. I wouldnt mind havin a bunch of extras for the singles I have. Saves from havin to buy them again right.


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah i mean they gotta keep the regular strains around or they wont have the building blocks for the fem strains so at least everything serves a purpose. i cant stand ppl who are like "i buy fem only, i buy fem only" like if you want to experiment with ur own strains you need the regular stuff!


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

Hempstead thats good to hear about the pineapple express. I grabbed a single fem a few months back and gave it to my brother to grow but he lost it in veg to spider mites. Which is horrible but until that happened he said it smelled amazing in veg so i was sad to hear it was lost. So I re-ordered another single fem and am waiting patiently for it to arrive in the mailbox. Definetly the first thing i'm picking for my new tent. 

+rep


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't had hermie problems with the fem seeds I've grown out, but it happens. Just keep an eye on your garden. It doesn't happen overnight. You have to be in there a lot especially if you have new genetics. the only hermie I've ever had was my super silver haze from a clone I got when I first started and I didn't know what the banana looking thing was...


----------



## hempstead (Apr 9, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Hempstead thats good to hear about the pineapple express. I grabbed a single fem a few months back and gave it to my brother to grow but he lost it in veg to spider mites. Which is horrible but until that happened he said it smelled amazing in veg so i was sad to hear it was lost. So I re-ordered another single fem and am waiting patiently for it to arrive in the mailbox. Definetly the first thing i'm picking for my new tent.
> 
> +rep


It is a decent yielder too, I had to stake her so she didn't fall over. I only vegged for 2 weeks and still got close to 3 oz in a 3 gallon pot. And she was all organic too so tastes very nice.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

i'd love to do a pineapple scrog in my tent. I just keep hearing you want to have a nice stash of this stuff. i want some variety as well tho so im only doing a half tent scrog with that and then a few different strains in the remaining space


----------



## hempstead (Apr 9, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> i'd love to do a pineapple scrog in my tent. I just keep hearing you want to have a nice stash of this stuff. i want some variety as well tho so im only doing a half tent scrog with that and then a few different strains in the remaining space


hmmmm let me find a pic. I had a white fly problem but they're gone but now the gnats are back. lol Motherfuckers. Anyways yeah she handled well still and fattened up nice, and fast. One day she was all white hairs then I took her out 3 days later and I had to start flushing because the hairs recede real fast. SO watch the clock because I think she was done in about 9 weeks from 12/12 with a 2 week veg(not pos but u can check my journal heh).








You can see how I topped dressed her in the end and almost buried her lower branches. heh


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2011)

ok.. so here's me list.. i'm not in the mood to put it in any order, so it is what it is, lol...
anyhoo's...

th seeds 

mk ultra
heavy duty fruity
darkstar
sage
burmese kush
kushage
a train
ultra wreck

DNA / RP
chocolope
sour kush
cannadential
cannadential cheese
LA Woman
sour cream
sleestack
sleestack x skunk
sharksbreath

SANNIES
Killing fields
jackberry
green manshela
chocolate mix
chocolate rain
chocolate cheese
lady kane
herijuana
cheeseberry haze
shackzilla
bubble dust x double strawberry diesel
el monstre

RIOT SEEDS
pre 98 bubba
sandy orange dream
stormy white cough
sweet og
slick rick

DINAFEM
WW
Critical jack
critical plus
moby dick
blue widow
power kush

GOOEY BREEDER
pure gooey
lavender x gooey
demencia x gooey
pineapple express x gooey

GAGE GREEN
grape stomper x og
pepe le chem
mixed pack
mixed pack

DR GREENTHUMBS
Og kush
the dopes
sour 13

CALI CONNECTION
Jamacain me crazy x 3
sour og
larry
chemberry
chem4 og
blackwater

REEFERMAN
cherry haze
willie nelson
early purple kush

MR NICE
G13 X WHITE WIDOW
SUPER SILVER HAZE
g13 x hp

ALPHAKRONIK
bubba love
white diamonds

REZ
CHEMDOG IBL

CONNOISSEUR
Cheesedog
oj's haze
sour hazy jones
sssdh

MOSCA
C99 BX
ARCATA TW X OTM

JOEY WEED
AK 47 X C99
BLUE APOLL0

TGA / SUBCOOL
QWAZY TRAIN
HANICAPPED (SNOWCAP X QUERKLE)
3D
JTR
JACKS CLEANER 2
SPACE CHEESE

PLAN B
CHOCOLATE BUBBA KUSH

ELITE GENETICS
OLG

SENSI SEEDS
JACK HERER

DELTA 9 LABS
SOUTHERN LIGHTS

BUSHY OLD GROWER (BOG)
SOUR STRAWBERRY KUSH
BLUSH / BLUE KUSH

G13 LABS
PINEAPPLE EXPRESS
SUPER SKUNK
THAI SUPER SKUNK
NL AUTO
SOUR AK

FEMALE SEEDS
bubblegummer
grapefruit
ww x bb

IMMORTAL FLOWERS
pre98 bubba bx
headband bx

BEANHO
Purple kush

CANNETICS GENETICS
OG KUSH X CANALOPE X BLACK CHERRY KUSH

CANADIAN / NORTH AMERICAN
UBC CHEMO

MAGUS
MOTIVATION

PARADISE
ICE CREAM
SENSI STAR
WAPPA

TRICHOME JUNGLE
OG KUSH X BUBBA KUSH X BLUEBERRY SATIVA

KANABIA
WHITE DOMINA
SPECIAL

EUGENICS GENETICS
OG GRAZE

PYRAMID
TUTTANKHAMON

SERIOUS SEEDS
KALI MIST

SPICE OF LIFE
BLUE SATTELITE 2.2

BIG BUDDHA
CHIESEL

LOWLIFE
AUTO AK 47

DUTCH PASSION
STRAWBERRY COUGH

ROYAL QUEEN
SPECIAL KUSH

GORILLA GROWER
CHERRY AK 47 X STRAWBERRY SOUR DIESEL

POTPIMP SEEDS
WHITEDAWG
GDP X AO X GF X BB

BLAZING PISTILERO'S
Sour Bubble X 98 Aloha white widow 
The white x mandala purple #1
--------------------------------
UNKNOWNS
DYNAMITE X WW
SUICIDE CHEESE
JUNGLE CINDY
JACK BLACK (PURPLE KUSH X BLOCK ROX)
GRAND DADDY PURPS
PINEQUEEN V2
GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL
GREEN CRACK X ALEINDAWG
MALAWI GOLD
LA CON X KALI MIST


THAT'S ALL FOLKS.. I THINK.. MAY HAVE MISSED ONE OR TWO OR THREE, LOL.. BUT THAT'S PRETTY MUCH THE WHOLE ENCHILADA TILL I GET MORE THAT IS, LOL...


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

hempstead said:


> So I gotta give props to G13 Pineapple Express. This is really the best I have grown so far. No tolerance build up for me at all after a nights sleep but in the day it slowly builds if smoking all day. I have been smoking it for about 2 months now and still bombed after 2-3(1 mini bowl) puffs the first smoke of the day every day. By the end of the day I may need 4-6(2 mini bowls). And it is the type of the weed you just wander off into lala land. You know the type you go to turn on the tv and look at the guide and all of a sudden 20 minutes goes by and the guide is still up and you were lost in your brain for a while then you come back and giggle and say good stuff. heh Plus it is upbeat and giggly, so yes awesome stuff. I think it kinda makes me emotional too because I found myself watching the movie Meet Dave with Eddy Murphy and I was cracking up most of the time and in some parts I was sucking back tears. lmao I don't get like that with any other stuff I have at the moment. Plus the shit is like viagra and will inspire a good hour of foreplay on your woman because you kinda get lost in your mind while you are eating at the Y. heh
> 
> Anyways, G13 Pineapple Express lives up to the hype for me. It has my approval and I plan on adding it to my collection.
> 
> lmao I looked at the clock and it took over 20 minutes to write this post. I guess I got lost in my head while writing. lol g13 pe is the shit.


nice.. ok. another one added to the list lol. i thought pe was a ok caliber strain with the a recognizable name.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> nice.. ok. another one added to the list lol. i thought pe was a ok caliber strain with the a recognizable name.


I was never really that interested in PE because I thought the same as you, but after seeing many grows on it I put it on my wishlist. I got one seed of it, hopefully I get something good from it. Check out berrelhse's and scottyball's journals on here if your interested in seeing it grown out.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah PE is good stuff. Mine was an Attitude freebie but I plan on buying a pack for myself because I think I may always have one in my garden. heh


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2011)

Racer grow that Riot seeds gear so we all can see whats up with it.

Just curious if it's going to be dank or what?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Racer grow that Riot seeds gear so we all can see whats up with it.
> 
> Just curious if it's going to be dank or what?


yah, me too, lmao.. i've been wanting to try his pre98, but like everyone else, i've been rather nervous about doing so, so, i've put it off for another grow, but i'll try one of his soon, any one in particular you would like to see grown out???


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

So I found my June 2010 issue of high times with cheech and chong chillin on the front and I flipped through it and found an Attitude Seed Bank ad for 420. it says " Happy 420, The attitude are giving away free attitude t-shirt and mug combo, plus three fems included with this promotion the strains are *Red Diesel, White widow, Blue Cheese* internet only offer on the 20th of april only" Just thought I would share that with everyone, I mentioned earlier that I would find the right issue and drop the info so there you go. cheers


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm more excited about this month's emarald triangle seeds than any of those. 
[video=youtube;WEWmwak8uYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEWmwak8uYc&feature=player_embedded[/video]
http://www.emeraldtriangleseeds.co.uk/emerald_info.html


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah So am I but its nice to get a ton of free beans when available, I'd love that blueberry headband, too bad it isnt available yet.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 9, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> So I found my June 2010 issue of high times with cheech and chong chillin on the front and I flipped through it and found an Attitude Seed Bank ad for 420. it says " Happy 420, The attitude are giving away free attitude t-shirt and mug combo, plus three fems included with this promotion the strains are *Red Diesel, White widow, Blue Cheese* internet only offer on the 20th of april only" Just thought I would share that with everyone, I mentioned earlier that I would find the right issue and drop the info so there you go. cheers


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that's last year's promo.

I must also vouch for the G13 PEx (Pineapple Express) - it shines in many respects and deserves a space in any gardeners' quiver.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah that was last years


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats what I figured but I was confused cause it was the June 2010 issue. After last years 420 obviously but what seemed way to early for this year. And theres a TGA strain dropping for the occasion and thats clearly not mentioned so I agree with everyone I just think its a little fuct. lol


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

ok fine..... lolol pineapple express will be apart of my 420 promo purchase.
it probally is cause 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-ace-of-spades/prod_3310.html
says TGAs new strain will be involved in the 420 promo. very nice so more than likely its gonna be purchase any tga seed pack and they give that one free. doubt they will put that as a ufo.. but maybe cause its 420...?!?!


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah I've got one fem PE on the way and now I think I want a 5 or 10 pack of regs. we shall see tho, im hoping attitude says something about the promo soon, i can hardly wait. Im waititng for all the current promotions to end right now and im not a big fan of the current UFO's .


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

yea, the current ufos are all autos. my 1st(and only) grow was with an auto only because i had absolutely no idea what i was doing.. lol. now i have a much better understanding of everything. autos = less thc, less yield and cant top..
yes man im looking on the website everyday now to see if they post anything new.. AND im on the email newsletter list lol


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

dont mean to sway/hijack the thread but got a couple
questions for those more familiar with autos.. alot of very knowledgeable guys in this thread that might share there insight. and its still on topic lol seeds, strains
can u top an auto? i mean i kno i can physically do it, it might be tricky cause of internodial space is minimal, but possible. what im asking is will the cutting grow roots? and how will that mother react, can she stay in veg longer?

and what makes an auto an auto?? just that it is faster to harvest is all i know. ok.. can u keep an auto in veg stage and let it grow tall??


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2011)

ok, your not asking if you can top an auto, but you want to know if you can clone an auto... the answer is yes and no at the same time.. you can physically do it with no problems.. the cutting will root and all, that's not the issue with cloning autos.. the issue is that the clone will be the same age as the mother that it came from, therefore it will probably hardly even be rooted by the time it wants to flower, so your going to end up with a tiny 10 inch plant that has hardly any bud.. this is because auto's flower by age and not light cycles like regular weed plants do..
and your second question, how to get an auto.. auto's are just from a variety of marijuana called ruderalis.. there are basically three varieties of cannabis.. indica, sativa, ruderalis, and some say afghani is its own class, but we'll just stick to indica's, sativa and ruderalis.. indica's come from the colder, mountainous regions like afghanistan, india, nepal, places like that.. less sun light in the days, cooler temps as well.. these plants stay shorter, flower faster, and have an overall higher yield then the other types of weed..
sativa's are usually from warmer places around the equator, like say jamiaca, africa, hawaii, vietnam... they sometimes have 12 hours of sunlight at all times.. these plants grow huge, super tall, thin leaved, and not as bushy as indica's, and give a different stone as well.. sativa;s give more of a soaring high, more in the head, cerebral if you will vs indica's that tend to be more in the body, and give what is referred to as a couch lock type of stone..
so this leaves us to ruderalis.. ruderalis comes from places like russia and mexico.. they are crappy plants that don't get very tall nor do they contain much thc, and they also don't require the amount of daylight to change in order to flower, they flower rather by how old they get... hemp is probably a ruderalis plant as it has a low thc level..

so, most breeders of autos take these ruderalis plants and breed them with other either indica or sativa dominant plants and make kids that have the auto traits, then breed these kids again and again back to the auto parents till they eventually end up with all auto's like in i tihnk it was hempsteads post on auto's..

hope that helped some, lol..


----------



## matatan (Apr 9, 2011)

excellent lol. i knew the difference of indica and sativa but didnt know there was more. thanx!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> excellent lol. i knew the difference of indica and sativa but didnt know there was more. thanx!


i figured you did, but thought i'd just go over them all while i was at it, lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 10, 2011)

Did someone here say they had Double Purple Doja?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> flo grow does...


*You rang ?! lmao

RB - Your seed vault is on point my friend !
There's a few things I'd like on there. 
Just a few though. lol
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *You rang ?! lmao
> 
> RB - Your seed vault is on point my friend !
> There's a few things I'd like on there.
> ...


 why thank you flo... i'm always open for wheeling and dealing, lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 10, 2011)

As am I. I just need one fem seed...

We really should pick a day and all meet to swap genetics. It would be the greatest farmers market in history.


----------



## forestbud (Apr 10, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> As am I. I just need one fem seed...
> 
> We really should pick a day and all meet to swap genetics. It would be the greatest farmers market in history.


I'm totally up to that for members who live in Northern California. We could trade seeds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 10, 2011)

forestbud said:


> I'm totally up to that for members who live in Northern California. We could trade seeds.


 damn nor cal is a bit far from my east coast castle, lol.. but even do area kinda deals... like monday could be east coast, tuesday the south east, wednesday mid west, thursday the southwest, friday the west coast, saturday our canadian friends, and sunday of course is the day to sow...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2011)

i have a few double purple doja fems and some regulars on the way. i wont be trading those though...been searchin for that one for awhile. but i would love to get together to swap.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd fly for a once a year event. Move it around. If done right it could be cool.


----------



## forestbud (Apr 10, 2011)

I believe that it's more safe to set up Roll It Up farmer's market in states that already has medical marijuana laws. It would be exciting to be able to trade genetics physically.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 10, 2011)

forestbud said:


> I believe that it's more safe to set up Roll It Up farmer's market in states that already has medical marijuana laws. It would be exciting to be able to trade genetics physically.
> 
> On the other hand PM me if you have seeds to trade.


 yah, the only down side is that mr riu frowns upon these kinds of things being done in the public forum, lol.. i never really understood why though if it was done between two card holders.. i guess the fact that it's still illegal on the federal level may have something to do with it.. that and i don't think he would want to be held responsible for one end of the party not holding up their end of a trade or shit like that going wrong with trading..
there's not very many sites out there that i know of that actually allow the trading of genetics be it in seed form or clone forms out in the forums at all.. i know of maybe one or two of them..


----------



## forestbud (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification racerboy71. 

Yeah too bad about the federal laws. However we, the growers will continue no matter what the laws are because we all know that it's an unjust law.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have a few double purple doja fems and some regulars on the way. i wont be trading those though...been searchin for that one for awhile. but i would love to get together to swap.


*Interesting !
Who might those be made by ?
Hope they're not stepping on Outlaw Grower and Subcool's toes without permission !!
Sub created it but didn't like it and gave Outlaw the okay to run with it.

RB71 - Hit me up.
*


----------



## hempstead (Apr 10, 2011)

The Seed Collectors Club Annual Las Vegas Without Wives Trip?
I can go. Never been and I have been looking for a reason.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 10, 2011)

hempstead said:


> The Seed Collectors Club Annual Las Vegas Without Wives Trip?
> I can go. Never been and I have been looking for a reason.


 yah, fuck yah.. i've never been to vegas either.. i think that is a brilliant idea.. and i've have no issues smuggling some seeds on a plane.. much less risky then smuggling some weed on a plane ime....


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Interesting !
> Who might those be made by ?
> Hope they're not stepping on Outlaw Grower and Subcool's toes without permission !!
> Sub created it but didn't like it and gave Outlaw the okay to run with it.
> ...


..outlaw's..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 11, 2011)

got a few more things coming... 
Black Rose x White Bubba -4
Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze-4
Purple Urkle x Uzbeki landrace Indica-4
Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum -3
UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black (black rose x purple kush)-3
Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath-2
Chemberry fems (Chem D x DJ Shorts Blueberry)-2
Clockwork Orange - 2
Deep Chunk - 2
bodhi medicine - ?
bodhi yo mama - ?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Flo, did you say Outlaw was coming back? I looked around Breedbay and couldn't see anything newer than last year some time. I would love another crack at his genetics.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, let's just say that if enough Northern Cali collectors were to PM me, I might have to organize a meet and greet.

Just to discuss politics of course...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

hempstead said:


> The Seed Collectors Club Annual Las Vegas Without Wives Trip?
> I can go. Never been and I have been looking for a reason.


Now that sounds like a good idea, I can always make time for Vegas.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got a few more things coming...
> Black Rose x White Bubba -4
> Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze-4
> Purple Urkle x Uzbeki landrace Indica-4
> ...



Hey CmT, what are the parents of black rose?


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 11, 2011)

Just curious if anyone here has tried growin Barneys Farm Blue Cheese?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Created by breeder and growing engineer extraordinaire, Heath Robinson, Black Rose is a combination of Nebu's Black Russian and a Purple Shiva Skunk. Lately this plant is becoming the Mecca of all purple strains as in its F7 generation all of the seeds, male or female, are showing a pure breeding trait of purples. It's not known for its extreme power, however it is known for its beauty, Black Rose has phenotypes ranging from Blackberry smells and Currant smells all the way to greasy meat and spaghetti smells. The Breeder, Heath Robinson, is mostly know for his fascinating engineering with hydroponics and his ability to grow amazing yields using the least amount of HID Lighting. Heath Robinson is still perfecting this strain to this day and is at the forefront of breeders coming out of the UK


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

Rb where's Heath been @?? How do I get his breeds??


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Rb where's Heath been @?? How do I get his breeds??


 i don't think anyone bank sells any of his gear.. his stuff is pretty much like you've got to know the right people kinda deals.. almost like a clone only deal, although his aren't clones, if that makes sense..
i know that i got my black rose x's from another site i belong to.. i think that is where cmt got his as well, but i'm not positive on that one.. well, not 100% atleast..


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2011)

I remember a while back he was working with that Wally duck mutations what ever happened with them??


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm not sure, i haven't heard much about any of heath's recent work.. i know he used to post on here kinda frequently, but i haven't seen or heard him around any of the boards lately..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2011)

Last time i saw him post was about the riot dude using his pics and seeds false advertising!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Last time i saw him post was about the riot dude using his pics and seeds false advertising!


 oh yah, that is the last time i've seen him on here now that you bring it up.. totally forgot about that one.. good memory wyte, lol...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

Just as a suggestion, I put my seed bank contents in my Bio on this board. If we all did that, we could instantly see each others' collections, just in case that information would ever be useful for discussions...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can someone tell me the difference between Blue Diesel and Himilayan Blue Diesel?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Just as a suggestion, I put my seed bank contents in my Bio on this board. If we all did that, we could instantly see each others' collections, just in case that information would ever be useful for discussions...


 well blow me down, lol.. that's a pretty good idea.. glad i thought of it, lol..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Can someone tell me the difference between Blue Diesel and Himilayan Blue Diesel? thanks


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between Blue Diesel and Himilayan Blue Diesel?


 now this is only a guess, ,but i would assume that blue diesel is a x of diesel x blueberry while himilayan blue diesel would be a cross of diesel, blueberry x probably a himilayan strain, maybe something along the lines of an afghani or something similar..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

Himilayan has kush in it as well. Depends on which breeder you're talking about, and remember, there are multiple crosses of X and Y. I'm banking on the Sannie's ability to pick breeding pairs because I've grown and smoked Blue Dragon, which is another persons Blueberry x Diesel, and it was a FREAKING great smoke, so I'm hoping that this will be as good.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey thanks to you both for the imput i really appreciate the time helps out a lot im running BD now and i try and research it and i type in Blue Diesel and every dam sight takes me to Himilayan BD sucks bad..


----------



## xebeche (Apr 11, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Just a little note for Canadian residents ordering from Attitude, I just got an email from Laura over there and she told me that they dont do stealth shipping with the mug to this country cause its usually picked out and stopped. So she said I was getting a t-shirt instead, which is too bad cause I really wanted that coffee cup lol. I just hope they send a larger t-shirt instead of the mediums they usually send, all these munchies have bumped me up to an XL t-shirt. and both my orders now say ( dispatched Jan 1, 1970 ) Four decades late and no coffee cup


lol, I have wayyy too many coffee mugs from Attitude. Maybe I can send you a DNA Genetics mug, since I now have five of the exact same one. 

My last order I went without the guaranteed delivery option since I didn't wanna pay another ten bucks and change for a sixth mug. Package arrived this morning, no problems.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 11, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey thanks to you both for the imput i really appreciate the time helps out a lot im running BD now and i try and research it and i type in Blue Diesel and every dam sight takes me to Himilayan BD sucks bad..


 type sannies seeds into google, and go to his sight.. i know he has a new blue diesel, not sure what all makes it new, but it would be a good place to start to look for info on your plant..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, and google "blue dragon strain" you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 11, 2011)

yea i got it now seems HBD is the same as BD with the exception being the addition of the auto kush it is srossed with and all info so far on it is that it is a strickly an auto seed strain..Blueberry x NYCD x auto kush vs Blueberry x NYCD


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a quick pic of some of the recent seeds i popped and some cuts:
2 DPQ f2( Deep Purple x Querkle) 2 lemon skunks ,1 Physco killer (physcois x jack the ripper) x Herijuana ,1 skunk #1 reg . And there some G-bud,cheese,Blueberry(uknown source) and some Dogs cuts in the back. 

DGD..


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 11, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Just a quick pic of some of the recent seeds i popped and some cuts:
> 2 DPQ f2( Deep Purple x Querkle) 2 lemon skunks ,1 Physco killer (physcois x jack the ripper) x Herijuana ,1 skunk #1 reg . And there some G-bud,cheese,Blueberry(uknown source) and some Dogs cuts in the back.
> 
> DGD..


How are you going to grow those little ladies out? Soil or hydro?


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 11, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> How are you going to grow those little ladies out? Soil or hydro?


I'm going to do a mix of soil and hydro dwc, not sure exactly whats going in what yet.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 11, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> I'm going to do a mix of soil and hydro dwc, not sure exactly whats going in what yet.


So its completly normal to put peat pucks into a dwc system? im curious cause thats what ive had the most luck with when it comes to germin seeds and i didnt want to risk losin one to a rockwool cube from inexperience. I also want to throw a few into promix along side my rdwc which i have yet to set up lol (journal coming shortly) I'm definetly doin a pineapple express in a scrog and then i was thinking maybe a kushberry or bubba kush as well as a blue cheese and maybe a few of these freebie auto's i have.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 11, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> So its completly normal to put peat pucks into a dwc system? im curious cause thats what ive had the most luck with when it comes to germin seeds and i didnt want to risk losin one to a rockwool cube from inexperience. I also want to throw a few into promix along side my rdwc which i have yet to set up lol (journal coming shortly) I'm definetly doin a pineapple express in a scrog and then i was thinking maybe a kushberry or bubba kush as well as a blue cheese and maybe a few of these freebie auto's i have.


I've uesd both and i prefer the peat , yep my current dwc are all in the same peat pellets,the coco pellets are bottom less so there a bit messy but they work well .
Sounds like a decent line up there let me know when you start a journal. I use bio mix at the mo but i've been reading about all types of pro and super soils recently so may change it up in the future. 
Whats the freebies?


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 11, 2011)

well I have a Lowryder Diesel Ryder that I'm kinda saving for now. Looks good and I'm willing to wait lol. I also got in on the Dinafem promo so i have those 2nd grade haze autos coming hopefully really soon, I was also thinkin about maybe throwin in a budda seeds syrup auto


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello--


I have many *Cleome* planted and I am curious as to when the ideal time would be to collect them for storing until next season/storage methods. I am in zone 5, and I am trying to have them germinate in a zone 6 site next Spring.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats zone 5 and zone 6 mean?


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 12, 2011)

USDA plant hardiness zones


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> USDA plant hardiness zones


Oh thanks I had no idea lol. Being in Canada, most zones are considered cold lol, I really only get about a 4 month summer so I have to stick to quick flowering strains or the snow and frost wwill get them. If I want something longer I usually have to do it indoors to make it worth while.


----------



## Frank Dank (Apr 12, 2011)

70 strains, now that´s a collector.

The problem about collecting seeds is that the older the seeds become the less viable and lower germination rate. The idea is to keep the strain alive, to always have it bearing fruit.

We can help each other out, if you have seeds that you really want keep the strain alive, contact me, I will grow them for you.

I´m always looking to get more strains of high quality marijuana myself.

If anyone has extra seeds that they want to trade, please contact me.

We can work out a deal, something that works for both of us.

Search google, facebook or youtube for "Frank Dank 420"

contact me through a private message here, my hushmail account, or throught my web site contact form.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

if they are stored properly, seeds will last an extremely long time. people germ 30+ year old beans with great success.

dont be offering trades on here...you'll get banned...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

just wanted to let everyone know i got the rest of my order from castle seeds today (they shorted me 3 seeds on an order). they were a little slow to reply to my emails but other than that, i have no complaints about them. shit happens, ya know?. their shipping was fast too. i'll be doing business with them again im sure.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool, I was hoping someone would have a good experience with them. I think they had a few choice strains.


----------



## matatan (Apr 12, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just wanted to let everyone know i got the rest of my order from castle seeds today (they shorted me 3 seeds on an order). they were a little slow to reply to my emails but other than that, i have no complaints about them. shit happens, ya know?. their shipping was fast too. i'll be doing business with them again im sure.


i have ordered from attitude 3 times, no shorts in any order. shorts shouldnt be 'shit happens' imo.. thats bad business.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

imo, its only bad business if they dont make good on it....or if it happens a lot. if my next order gets fucked up somehow...then i'll admit that they're a shit company...but with my shitty ass luck, i can chalk a one time fuck up to being my fault lol...i swear a black cloud just hovers over my head and follows me around. their customer service reply time was just as bad as attitudes too. their prices on a few strains and the free shipping though is almost too good to pass up.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 12, 2011)

Got a reply from the attitude today.Pretty much said to bad so sad on my 3 freebies that are missing.

I at least got the free bubba 76 pack but man they left out the the 3 fem ET promo seeds. Pisser too I wanted those.

Also I got my sannies order today and I am missing 6 seeds out of the chocolate mix. BUT in return I had some issues with some uberkush and he threw in some replacements of those for me.

Just my luck to be missing seeds this time but I chalk it up to SHIT HAPPENS lol


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 12, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Got a reply from the attitude today.Pretty much said to bad so sad on my 3 freebies that are missing.
> 
> I at least got the free bubba 76 pack but man they left out the the 3 fem ET promo seeds. Pisser too I wanted those.
> 
> ...


Really? they didnt include your promo seeds, thats why people order on those weekends....for the freebies. that sucks big time, and they wouldnt do anything for you at all?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Got a reply from the attitude today.Pretty much said to bad so sad on my 3 freebies that are missing.
> 
> I at least got the free bubba 76 pack but man they left out the the 3 fem ET promo seeds. Pisser too I wanted those.
> 
> ...


I will be pretty livid if my order doesn't come with the freebies. I'm worried because I had to send payment through the mail in order to get in on the UFO offer and I wouldn't have ordered at all if it wasn't for E.T. promo and after I ordered I read bad germ reports on the seeds I bought from 2008 and 09 and it's probably still the same stock. I need at least a few plants for my 40$. 

And are you sure about the chocolates? The packaging can be very decieving, maybe you missed them? Would really suck if that happened to you, I counted mine I got all of them.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

i will also be pissed if my freebies arent included...and if they didnt hook me up with some replacement freebies then that would be my last order at attitude..


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I will be pretty livid if my order doesn't come with the freebies. I'm worried because I had to send payment through the mail in order to get in on the UFO offer and I wouldn't have ordered at all if it wasn't for E.T. promo and after I ordered I read bad germ reports on the seeds I bought from 2008 and 09 and it's probably still the same stock. I need at least a few plants for my 40$.
> 
> And are you sure about the chocolates? The packaging can be very decieving, maybe you missed them? Would really suck if that happened to you, I counted mine I got all of them.


It says right on the promo page at Attitude that mail orders aren't eligible for the promos.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> It says right on the promo page at Attitude that mail orders aren't eligible for the promos.


ah ha...i retract my previous post...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> It says right on the promo page at Attitude that mail orders aren't eligible for the promos.


Well that's hopefully just for orders that are sent in through the mail because they can't guarantee stock. I placed the order on the site which is supposed to be live, and my cart shows all the freebies and the order awaiting payment does too. If they don't give them with it I will be extremely dissappointed in them and they will be hearing from me. I don't pay 15$ shipping and handling for nothing when I can go to any other bank and get the 5$ shipping on cheaper seeds. 

My heart dropped a little when I read your post but I am remaining optomistic.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

shit now I'm tempted to contact them and tell them that I am paying for the freebies, if they aren't going to send them then don't bother accepting my payment. Today has been a terrible, good for nothing, bad day...how does that book go?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sorry. But if you ordered online, then sent your payment you might still get them. I used to use a prepaid CC, now I just use my paypal debit card. I'd never send $100+ through the mail in cash. Not because I don't trust the Attitude to send my order if I do, but because I don't trust the USPS not to lose it!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Just as a suggestion, I put my seed bank contents in my Bio on this board. If we all did that, we could instantly see each others' collections, just in case that information would ever be useful for discussions...


I'm gonna do that, too! Good idea! +rep.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I'm gonna do that, too! Good idea! +rep.


Yeah i did it already 

I wouldn't send cash either, money order. I would have paid by debit but my bank wouldn't allow the transaction. I would have got a prepaid if I hadn't waited till the last minute. That's weird you can use a paypal card to buy pretty much anything, but you can't just use paypal to buy the stuff you want. WTH is up w/ that?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah i did it already
> 
> I wouldn't send cash either, money order. I would have paid by debit but my bank wouldn't allow the transaction. I would have got a prepaid if I hadn't waited till the last minute. That's weird you can use a paypal card to buy pretty much anything, but you can't just use paypal to buy the stuff you want. WTH is up w/ that?


Yeah, well paypal won't pay up to certain types of vendors, but their debit card can be used anywhere that takes Visa.
Just finished putting my seeds on my profile.

EDIT: Pipe Dream, I tried to +rep ya, but it says I've given too much rep in a 24 hour period. Guess I'm just a rep slut. LOL


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 12, 2011)

Did everyone get their order from the March promo?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

didnt get mine yet. it got to NY 2 days ago so i should have it tomorrow. once again single seed center's shipping is faster. i ordered from them the day after my attitude order and i got their package yesterday.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Did everyone get their order from the March promo?


I got mine pretty quick. It was on March 16. I remember only because that's my b'day, so I was like'Oh yeah, happy birthday to me!

Cmt: By the way, I checked out your thread, some of it, and your grow room is awesome! Now I'm wanting to ask my Uncles to build me another closet next to my grow closet so I can have a separate room for flowering. I can use my Mylar partitioned flower area for clones and seedlings. But how to have them down there working and not smell all that yummy dankness! Or wonder why I have a padlocked closet, since my ozone machine works pretty good if I left it on all the time it wouldn't smell, probably.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 12, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Got a reply from the attitude today.Pretty much said to bad so sad on my 3 freebies that are missing.
> 
> I at least got the free bubba 76 pack but man they left out the the 3 fem ET promo seeds. Pisser too I wanted those.
> 
> ...


I was short a 10 pac as I ordered 2 of them and sent Sannie an email 10 days later got the seeds and 5 free promo's. Love the guy, he's always around on his board to answer questions ect.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I was short a 10 pac as I ordered 2 of them and sent Sannie an email 10 days later got the seeds and 5 free promo's. Love the guy, he's always around on his board to answer questions ect.


I agree. SANNIE'S is great! I ordered Chocolate Rains from them. Never got them, emailed them and they sent a new order out with freebies and all.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 12, 2011)

OK I harvested a White Russian before the weekend and it has been jarred since yesterday so I decided to test it tonight.
I took out a nice solid nugget and clipped off a nice piece and put it in my bowl and went to place the remainder back in the jar.
As I place it down gently I notice what looks like a seed in one of the buds.
Low and behold it is 1 seed. 
I checked every single bud and only got 1 seed.
I checked every other plant in flower and could not find a single seed. 
I had a couple males almost 2 months ago but harvested them before they dropped pollen and were 2 carbon filters away from the white russian.
On top of that the roadrunner was in the same spot as the males and no pollen ever pollinated the roadrunner.
So do you think somehow it pollinated itself and got 1 seed or do you think some male rogue pollen made it through both filters and pollinated it?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll tell you a little story, I had some males get away on me 6 or 7 years ago. Every 5 to 7 months I would get some seeds took me 4 years to figger it out, every time I bumped a fan it would release a little tiny bit of pollen, I think there is a lesson here some where, anyway I have lots of different seeds to work with in my unplanned breeding program. One day I'll buy new fans.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 12, 2011)

so after searching and searching and searching...... and searching, I cant Find any one with Danish Passion seeds. Its cross between Skunk 1 and Passion 1. does any one know were to get it or since im new to even thinking about genetics tell me how to cross the two to get what i want?( I wont be trying to cross them now just wanna know for later so i can get seeds now)


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 12, 2011)

Good night all. This Momma better go to bed or tomorrow my two y.o. Little Hellion will be kicking my butt!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 12, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I'll tell you a little story, I had some males get away on me 6 or 7 years ago. Every 5 to 7 months I would get some seeds took me 4 years to figger it out, every time I bumped a fan it would release a little tiny bit of pollen, I think there is a lesson here some where, anyway I have lots of different seeds to work with in my unplanned breeding program. One day I'll buy new fans.


Hmmm I had a whiteberry hermi on me last year and I grew it out. That was in a different tent light filter but the 1 thing that is the same is the fan. lol So maybe it is a whiteberry crossed with a white russian. Nice.



MsBotwin said:


> Good night all. This Momma better go to bed or tomorrow my two y.o. Little Hellion will be kicking my butt!


Mine just turned 3 so I can relate. heh Good night.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a bud from my first grow on here that had a couple seeds in it. I never saw a hermaphrodite flower but it was all concentrated in the first bud I went to smoke off the very bottom of the plant. Since it was so low I figured there must have been a single male flower somewhere above the branch and just dusted herself. I was happy with the outcome because she was my favorite I just didn't keep a clone of it, so hopefully I get something like her from the seeds and not a waste of time.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 12, 2011)

I was just on attitude in the pickn mix and I saw they had pre98 bubba from cali connection back in.
The most it would let me buy is 3 and now it is sold out.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I was just on attitude in the pickn mix and I saw they had pre98 bubba from cali connection back in.
> The most it would let me buy is 3 and now it is sold out.


you lucky dog.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Hmmm I had a whiteberry hermi on me last year and I grew it out. That was in a different tent light filter but the 1 thing that is the same is the fan. lol So maybe it is a whiteberry crossed with a white russian. Nice.
> 
> Mine just turned 3 so I can relate. heh Good night.


My 2 y.o. Is my youngest. It's nuts how much of difference 4 years can make! My son, at that age was into everything, too. But, it was a lot easier to keep up then!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 13, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> Really? they didnt include your promo seeds, thats why people order on those weekends....for the freebies. that sucks big time, and they wouldnt do anything for you at all?



Nope and I was sugar sweet too. I just said hey look I have ordered from you all 23 times according to my account and this is the first time I have missed some seeds. I understand shit happens but the promo seeds are not their. All other seeds arrived but the 3 femms are not in the package.

The response:
I have check are packaging slips and there is a hand written code next to the free seeds which means these seeds were put in the parcel. Please check the packaging again to ensure it is not stuck inside. Could you please confirm exactly what seeds you received.

Have a good day
Regards
Sasha at The Attitude

I responded and told her what I received she again said they were there. I repled look I am not stupid they are not there. She said order again i'll see what I can do.

YEAH RIGHT LOL


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, they told me that about the birthday promos, to just tell them and they'll fix it next order, but they never confirm anything. Losing trust....

The 4/20 promo has been posted. Greenhouse Seeds this year...


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, they told me that about the birthday promos, to just tell them and they'll fix it next order, but they never confirm anything. Losing trust....
> 
> The 4/20 promo has been posted. Greenhouse Seeds this year...


I just checked it out. I'm not too impressed.


----------



## matatan (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I just checked it out. I'm not too impressed.


trash... extremely disappointed
all those greenhouse freebies are under 30 bucks for FIVE fem seeds......... that speaks for itself.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> you lucky dog.


lol It was supposed to be a late April fools day joke but I fell asleep and messed it up. lol Go White Russian!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> My 2 y.o. Is my youngest. It's nuts how much of difference 4 years can make! My son, at that age was into everything, too. But, it was a lot easier to keep up then!


Mine is sick today and was at the doctor.Now she is cuddling next to me in her blanky. heh I feel bad when she is sick but she is so mellow and cuddly I can not help but love it. lol


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

That is a lame ass 4/20 promo. I guess I am clean now because I have no urge to place an order with this promo. heh
Maybe EDIT will have a better promo.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 13, 2011)

What do you think of EDIT? I've never ordered from them. Do they ship to Canada? Are they reliable with customer service and stock? and as you mentioned Freebies?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool..I'm actually kinda happy I have those greenhouse beans already cuz I don't need to spend anymore money on seeds right now. I got em as freebies from single seed center, I won't be ordering on the 420 promo unless the ufo's change to something good.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

I always get my orders from EDIT and they ship worldwide. 

So props to DNA Genetics with customer support. I emailed em about my LA woman taking forever and they got right back to me in less than 5 mins requesting pics to identify a pheno. Yup 13 weeks from 12/12 and she is still getting fatter and growing new calyxes and sprouting hairs. Thing is amazing.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I just checked it out. I'm not too impressed.


Yeah, and the freebies are the old freebies. If that's the 4/20 special, I'm out. Aside from Subcool releasing AOS, I'm pretty disappointed. Maybe the other seed houses will have something. We should all email the other seed places (SSC,Cannaseur, Sannie, etc) and let them know that were disappointed in Attitudes 4/20 special, but if they offered something up, we might all buy from them instead in our national holiday.

That's like offering frozen pizza on Thanksgiving. Don't they know 4/20 is our chrismaquanzahannakah? How dare they?!



Power in numbers.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I always get my orders from EDIT and they ship worldwide.
> 
> So props to DNA Genetics with customer support. I emailed em about my LA woman taking forever and they got right back to me in less than 5 mins requesting pics to identify a pheno. Yup 13 weeks from 12/12 and she is still getting fatter and growing new calyxes and sprouting hairs. Thing is amazing.


Damn, 13 weeks? thats crazy


----------



## Pew (Apr 13, 2011)

Need expert advice (Noob Question).. Just got my GHS order, and one of the seeds is a double... That is, it looks like 2 smaller seeds stuck together, rather in an ass-like shape. Is this seed viable? If so, could it make dual taproots/plants?


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5591489]Damn, 13 weeks? thats crazy[/QUOTE]I almost gave up and chopped it, glad I didn't. This girl is swelling up crazy like she has cancer and tumors are forming. They think it may be a g13 haze pheno from the martian mean green. This thing definitely looks alien. heh I will snap some pics and post em in my journal tomorrow or the next day. 

She is so hard to take out for watering without breaking or tipping over because the buds are so heavy. Her main branches grew straight up right next to the cola at first and then as the buds get heavier they slowly droop down and crowd my tent. heh I had to stake the main cola and tie some of the branches to the stake.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

Pew said:


> Need expert advice (Noob Question).. Just got my GHS order, and one of the seeds is a double... That is, it looks like 2 smaller seeds stuck together, rather in an ass-like shape. Is this seed viable? If so, could it make dual taproots/plants?


Only one way to find out. Get to germing and post a journal and then give us a link because I would like to see this thing grow. heh


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 13, 2011)

YO LISTEN UP!!

Sasha at the tude worked with me and at first was kinda like WTF with me. I stayed polite and asked again and they have made right and shipped the missing pieces. 

Thank you Sasha and attitude. Will be ordering on the next good promo......to bad the 420 promo sucks IMO.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Mine is sick today and was at the doctor.Now she is cuddling next to me in her blanky. heh I feel bad when she is sick but she is so mellow and cuddly I can not help but love it. lol


Yeah, it's sad when they're sick, but it is nice how cuddly they are when they don't feel good. Mine's a liitle parrot now. My son told me at lunch he didn't want to eat because his stomach was bothering him. So, I said that's fine. Let me know if you get hungry or want soup. Now my 2 y.o. goes, My stomach bothering me. No lunch, snack!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Yeah, it's sad when they're sick, but it is nice how cuddly they are when they don't feel good. Mine's a liitle parrot now. My son told me at lunch he didn't want to eat because his stomach was bothering him. So, I said that's fine. Let me know if you get hungry or want soup. Now my 2 y.o. goes, My stomach bothering me. No lunch, snack!


Mine thinks ice cream, popsicles, and chocolate are meals. lol

And it is NAPTIME!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 13, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> What do you think of EDIT? I've never ordered from them. Do they ship to Canada? Are they reliable with customer service and stock? and as you mentioned Freebies?


They have always shipped me my seeds And goods but they are ALWAYS out of stock on everything I order. Big names little names doesn't matter always out of stock. Seeds bongs grinders after I pay OUT OF STOCK. Lol

It's fine to not have a huge inventory but it says in stock until after the order then the email comes. 

Seriously that's my story with EDIT. To stressful


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> They have always shipped me my seeds And goods but they are ALWAYS out of stock on everything I order. Big names little names doesn't matter always out of stock. Seeds bongs grinders after I pay OUT OF STOCK. Lol
> 
> It's fine to not have a huge inventory but it says in stock until after the order then the email comes.
> 
> Seriously that's my story with EDIT. To stressful


Only stressful on a deadline. I won't use them if I need it fast. heh They've out of stocked me a few times too but they always send it when they told me or offered an upgrade. Good peops.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, and the freebies are the old freebies. If that's the 4/20 special, I'm out. Aside from Subcool releasing AOS, I'm pretty disappointed. Maybe the other seed houses will have something. We should all email the other seed places (SSC,Cannaseur, Sannie, etc) and let them know that were disappointed in Attitudes 4/20 special, but if they offered something up, we might all buy from them instead in our national holiday.
> 
> That's like offering frozen pizza on Thanksgiving. Don't they know 4/20 is our chrismaquanzahannakah? How dare they?!
> 
> ...


I'm in complete agreement! I don't want anymore Kush strains either, especially not the same ones they just had for the Birthday promo. Really, the S.A.G.E is the only one I actually want another of. 
I'll e-mail SANNIE'S, EDIT and Single Seed Center. Never bought seeds from EDIT before, but I have from SANNIE'S and Single Seed Center. I just wish Attitude had a better deal. I didn't order for the April promo because I had to spend my $ on nutes and a crappy seed filled bag of weed, cause I'm all out of my own buds for now. But, I was gonna buy Emerald Jack and also Their Sour Lemon OG. Those are more my kinda highs then Kush.


----------



## Pew (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Only one way to find out. Get to germing and post a journal and then give us a link because I would like to see this thing grow. heh


Wasn't planning on using this strain yet, may remain a mystery a bit..


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Mine thinks ice cream, popsicles, and chocolate are meals. lol
> 
> And it is NAPTIME!


Nap time here, too! Hey, sometimes I think ice cream, Popsicles and chocolate are meals, too! JK. I actually cook nice, healthy meals most of the time. Once a week we get pizza and about once a month, I'll allow McDonald's or Burger King. They are allowed 2 unhealthy snacks a day, if they're still hungry they can have all the fruit they want!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Nap time here, too! Hey, sometimes I think ice cream, Popsicles and chocolate are meals, too! JK. I actually cook nice, healthy meals most of the time. Once a week we get pizza and about once a month, I'll allow McDonald's or Burger King. They are allowed 2 unhealthy snacks a day, if they're still hungry they can have all the fruit they want!


So is it just me, or were some of those baby food desserts the best tasting things on the planet?!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 13, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> YO LISTEN UP!!
> 
> Sasha at the tude worked with me and at first was kinda like WTF with me. I stayed polite and asked again and they have made right and shipped the missing pieces.
> 
> Thank you Sasha and attitude. Will be ordering on the next good promo......to bad the 420 promo sucks IMO.


I've heard the same thing and yet here I sit, 2 orders now missing from Attitude. I'l wait until I get the seeds in my lockbox before I pat them on the back.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> So is it just me, or were some of those baby food desserts the best tasting things on the planet?!


Yeah, they are good! Not the veggies, though. Yuck!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 13, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Yeah, they are good! Not the veggies, though. Yuck!


No, I'm thinking the bananas, the vanilla pudding, the chocolate pudding.

Veggies?!?! Those are for babies! hahah!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2011)

i just started a thread on this as well, but thought that i'd ask here as well in case anyone here knows.. bc bud depot used to carry a line of beans called plan b collective, which i think was a colab between bog and someone else i don't recall at this time, but the last couple of times i have been on bc bud depot's site, they are no longer offering the plan b nor any bog gear, and i had wanted to pick up some more of what they had.. i already have the chocolate diesel, but now i can't find anything else that they sold on any webiste at all... anyone have any clues on how to find these beans?? anyone, anyone, bueler, bueler????


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 13, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> No, I'm thinking the bananas, the vanilla pudding, the chocolate pudding.
> 
> Veggies?!?! Those are for babies! hahah!


Yeah, those are good. My favorite is the vanilla custard!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I almost gave up and chopped it, glad I didn't. This girl is swelling up crazy like she has cancer and tumors are forming. They think it may be a g13 haze pheno from the martian mean green. This thing definitely looks alien. heh I will snap some pics and post em in my journal tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> She is so hard to take out for watering without breaking or tipping over because the buds are so heavy. Her main branches grew straight up right next to the cola at first and then as the buds get heavier they slowly droop down and crowd my tent. heh I had to stake the main cola and tie some of the branches to the stake.


Nice, i bet she will be worth the wait


----------



## adrianblazez (Apr 13, 2011)

matatan said:


> for example, u have 2 females, both turned purple, 1 gave u the high u wanted and the other gave u a headache or someshit unwanted. how do u reuse that 1 plants genetics?




You might want too look into some basic genetics like punnet squares, dominant and 
recessive alleles, phenotypes and genotypes, and how different traits are determined. 
For example, let's say x is the trait you want (recessive) and X is the trait that is 
unwanted (dominant)...The punnet square might look something like this if you crossed 
a plant with xx with plant that is heterozygous dominant for the unwanted trait (xx & Xx):

X x
--========
x | Xx | Xx |
--|___|____|
x | Xx | xx |
----------------

25 % of your seeds (basically) will be homozygous recessive for the trait, meaning that if 
a dominant allele is introduced in another cross-breeding, you will have a different trait.
Basically from there you're going to have to try to systematically breeding different seeds 
to find out which ones are xx for the trait, and when xx is bred with xx, all the resulting seeds
will be xx for the trait, meaning that all seeds from a xx & xx cross will have the desired trait.
Also, by crossing a strain that it is homozygous dominant with any other strain you will receive
seeds that always have the dominant trait(But some of them will be heterozygous and you can
breed these to have 25% of getting the recessive allele).

That being said the only problem with such a trait as the high is that it is controlled by many
different factors and many different alleles, making it nearly impossible to cross-breed until
perfection. It's a hit and miss thing.


----------



## matatan (Apr 13, 2011)

i get it. what i meant was u wont have that plant anymore because u harvested it. clone it. was my answer, to find out which is a keeper. then do all the breeding to get that desired trait. +rep tho.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok here is one for yahs. 
How come some companies tell you 7-9 weeks and they really mean 9-11 and then others such as Sannies tell you 7-9 weeks it is almost done at 6? 
Am I the only one who experiences this?
I guess it comes down to stability and selecting from a pack and just growing out a single freebie. heh

I am not complaining about my buds taking forever. What I am complaining is that I may be able to harvest 3-4 plants in the next week or 2 and I only have room to harvest and dry 1. lol
I think my Sannies mix is a Herijuana, looks so similar to the pics. If not then it is anesthesia. El monstre is finishing quick too. I just checked on the girls and LA woman looks super chunky and power kush is down to the last few white hairs. 
As long as mold doesn't get me I will be very good for the summer. heh


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Ok here is one for yahs.
> How come some companies tell you 7-9 weeks and they really mean 9-11 and then others such as Sannies tell you 7-9 weeks it is almost done at 6?
> Am I the only one who experiences this?
> I guess it comes down to stability and selecting from a pack and just growing out a single freebie. heh
> ...


 well, my theory on this is that a breeder is going to think that the person buying his seeds is going to want the fastest finishing strain that they can get with the qualities they are looking for.. say for instance, your looking for a white widow strain, and breeder a has one that says it finishes in 11 weeks, and breeder b has one that says it finishes in 8 weeks, they think that people are going to naturally want the one that takes less time to finish, everything else being equal of course..
and even if its not strain vs strain like in my example, but rather just a strain vs another different strain, i think breeders still think that people are going to want the one that finishes earlier.. kinda a silly way to look at things as i usually don't even take finishing times into consideration unless ofcourse they start to go over say 14 weeks or something silly like that as i find that most of the time, these numbers aren't very precise anyways, and there are too many things to take into consideration for how long a plant takes to finish..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, my theory on this is that a breeder is going to think that the person buying his seeds is going to want the fastest finishing strain that they can get with the qualities they are looking for.. say for instance, your looking for a white widow strain, and breeder a has one that says it finishes in 11 weeks, and breeder b has one that says it finishes in 8 weeks, they think that people are going to naturally want the one that takes less time to finish, everything else being equal of course..
> and even if its not strain vs strain like in my example, but rather just a strain vs another different strain, i think breeders still think that people are going to want the one that finishes earlier.. kinda a silly way to look at things as i usually don't even take finishing times into consideration unless ofcourse they start to go over say 14 weeks or something silly like that as i find that most of the time, these numbers aren't very precise anyways, and there are too many things to take into consideration for how long a plant takes to finish..


I think they try to justify when 1 pheno does finish real early but it is a rare pheno.

I would still grow longer flowering strains put I would just like to plan accordingly. heh I was expecting my LA Woman to be done a month ago but she is still going. With this I would say it is my luck on getting the longest pheno in this cross which is most likely also rare.
It happened to me with super lemon haze. Took like 120 days or something like that at 12/12. I forget exactly but it was long.
I liked the pheno too and could've let it go longer but I needed something to smoke. 

I guess it is all good and teaching me patience because I used to be very impatient and now all I do is wait. tick tock tick tock


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Just got my April emerald triangle order and everything was where it should have been, no damage, no mistakes and they arrived in 8 business days two thumbs up for another successful order..


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm addicted to checking the seed sites. I check once or twice a day. The funny thing is I don't have room to grow all the strains I would like to get.. Guess I'll have to plan to store seeds 

I check attitude, but I have to check seed boutique and seedbay everyday, I don't want to miss the next batch of REZ double strawberry diesel. So I check every day ready to go send a money order ASAP. I also check icmag.com for any announcements a couple times a day.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 14, 2011)

So, am I the only one that's just not impressed with the 'Tude's 4/20 special?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


I may be somewhat bias against GH as from the more than dozen beans from them I've attempted to germ, only one made it to a plant,a great one though, Kings Kush.


----------



## Pew (Apr 14, 2011)

Toolegit2quit said:


> I'm addicted to checking the seed sites. I check once or twice a day. The funny thing is I don't have room to grow all the strains I would like to get.. Guess I'll have to plan to store seeds


Feeling that..Having beans on the way makes checking the mail exciting again..


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, my theory on this is that a breeder is going to think that the person buying his seeds is going to want the fastest finishing strain that they can get with the qualities they are looking for.. say for instance, your looking for a white widow strain, and breeder a has one that says it finishes in 11 weeks, and breeder b has one that says it finishes in 8 weeks, they think that people are going to naturally want the one that takes less time to finish, everything else being equal of course..
> and even if its not strain vs strain like in my example, but rather just a strain vs another different strain, i think breeders still think that people are going to want the one that finishes earlier.. kinda a silly way to look at things as i usually don't even take finishing times into consideration unless ofcourse they start to go over say 14 weeks or something silly like that as i find that most of the time, these numbers aren't very precise anyways, and there are too many things to take into consideration for how long a plant takes to finish..


for me, grape god has been the only plant that flowered as fast as the breeder's description says. only took 7 weeks.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 14, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> So, am I the only one that's just not impressed with the 'Tude's 4/20 special?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
> 
> I may be somewhat bias against GH as from the more than dozen beans from them I've attempted to germ, only one made it to a plant,a great one though, Kings Kush.


I thought it was just me , had a few strwberry from green house nothing popped between a few of us.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> So, am I the only one that's just not impressed with the 'Tude's 4/20 special?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
> 
> ...


Nope, you're not the only one! I'm not impressed either. Plus, some of the UFOs are the same seeds they gave away for their birthday promo.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 14, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> So, am I the only one that's just not impressed with the 'Tude's 4/20 special?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
> 
> ...



Nope your not the only one. I wouldn't mind some more BOGO's ya know?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 14, 2011)

CMT, how was that Grape God? Next Generation is now at Sannies and I was thinking about grabbing some.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> CMT, how was that Grape God? Next Generation is now at Sannies and I was thinking about grabbing some.


 grab it for sure. i didnt get the purple pheno but it was still one of the best plants ive grown yet. finished 3 weeks sooner than my average...took very little nutes to sustain its health and when i was trimming it up, all i could smell was oranges....it has a very citrusy taste. pretty powerful smoke too, i smoke it before i go to bed and it knocks me right out. it didnt yield as much as i usually get but thats my fault..i fucked up on it and didnt let it veg long enough....the grape god and chem valley kush got thrown into the flower room a bit early cuz i needed to make room in the veg room...i shoulda let them both veg another 2 weeks minimum.

if you're grabbing some Next Gen. gear, you should look into their Dynamite, Romulan Diesel, Timewarp and NY Purple Diesel as well. all very great strains.


----------



## forestbud (Apr 14, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> CMT, how was that Grape God? Next Generation is now at Sannies and I was thinking about grabbing some.


 I don't see Next Generation stock on Sannie's website?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> grab it for sure. i didnt get the purple pheno but it was still one of the best plants ive grown yet. finished 3 weeks sooner than my average...took very little nutes to sustain its health and when i was trimming it up, all i could smell was oranges....it has a very citrusy taste. pretty powerful smoke too, i smoke it before i go to bed and it knocks me right out. it didnt yield as much as i usually get but thats my fault..i fucked up on it and didnt let it veg long enough....the grape god and chem valley kush got thrown into the flower room a bit early cuz i needed to make room in the veg room...i shoulda let them both veg another 2 weeks minimum.
> 
> if you're grabbing some Next Gen. gear, you should look into their Dynamite, Romulan Diesel, Timewarp and NY Purple Diesel as well. all very great strains.


Do any of those strains give more of a sativa type high? I ask because sometimes the breeders' descriptions are exactly accurate!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually it was Cannaseur.com. Sorry fellas. 

And check it out, they added single seeds now for about 5 of their strains.

Thanks, I feel that itch comin.....

Although, Hemp Festival this weekend in the City, I may have to road trip it for some genetics...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Actually it was Cannaseur.com. Sorry fellas.
> 
> And check it out, they added single seeds now for about 5 of their strains.
> 
> ...


 you got to love their idea of single seeds on that site.. don't get me wrong, they have some nice stuffs, but their single seed sectoin says that you've got to buy five seeds at a time.. how on earth is that single seeds?? i don't get the thinking there, lol..


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 14, 2011)

So I was curious what everyone thought of Barneys Farm LSD and Tangarine Dream?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, at least you can spread it out, one of each, but I wish they offered more strains if they are gong to set a minimum of five. In that case, I want 5 of what I want.

Thanks for the info CMT, I've been doing some reading on those genetics. Ugh. Looks like mr credit card is gonna have to come out barkin...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 14, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> So I was curious what everyone thought of Barneys Farm LSD and Tangarine Dream?


Barney's farm stuff looks awesome.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> for me, grape god has been the only plant that flowered as fast as the breeder's description says. only took 7 weeks.


 
So far for me Pineapple Express was right on. Joint Dr. Easyrider was right on. Sannies are both right on. And I have a Pyramid that looks right on too. So now I am up to 5 ready to finish now and 2 of em are huge, like twice as big as the other 3. heh If that makes sense. But yah Pyramid Anastesia is gorgeous and finishing right on along with Sannies. I also have a Nirvana Aurora Indica going at the same time and not even closed to done but they claim 9 weeks and I am coming up on 7.

Pyramid


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 14, 2011)

Next generations site is greenlife seeds. For some reason cannaseur has grapefruit kush and it's not even listed on greenlife??? What's up with that??


----------



## hempstead (Apr 14, 2011)

White Russian is the creeper. Ooooh yeah. heh
It is my night cap and it knocks me right out. heh

Was getting ready for bed and realised my back was all tingly and almost numb.
Fucking back was killing all day I was even down for 2 hours because it hurt so bad.
I didn't smoke all day either just to clear my head a little and I had a few things to do.
White Russian is awesome for pain! I googled "white russian for back pain" and I am not the only one who says this.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

Sub just posted info about Ace of Spades. Looks like JTR in structure but with crazy colors.

I'd love to get that BCS in seed form.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 15, 2011)

View larger image
Sugar Punch Feminized
Price: 35.00
In stock
Package:
5 seeds*
10 seeds*(+30.00)
20 seeds*(+85.00)
Quantity:
Add to wish list Add to compare list
Description
Send to friend
Reviews
Features
SSH X The One
Sometimes a feminized cross can give benefits for a breeders, just like the* Sugar Punch. In this cross the advantages from both parents are really floating to the surface and enhance each other positive characters. Old school power combined in a sugar coated bud.
Super Silver Haze is a elite clone which we are using for a while now and she proved herself time after time to see in the Shackzilla. The One (mother of killing fields and madonna) also fits this description, but she is more sweet and has a more narcotic high. Both parents are strong and sweet plants, this is why we choose the name Sugar Punch.

With a flowering time from around the 9-10 weeks she is a perfect hybrid, she is a strong growing plant. 9 plants op 1 m2 with around the 2 weeks vegetation time should do the trick, more plants you need less veg time and less plants need more veg time. Sugar Punch is a good yielding plant with some of the best top quality smoke you will have ever experienced.
In this cross there are plants to find from green up to pink/purple covered in trichomes and harsh, sweet like candy but with the experience of a sledge hammer. Dreamy and distracted are some features of the Sugar Punch, flying on a pink carpet through the day
This is a must have for the taste lovers which appreciate strong weed.
bred by sannie
Product*Informatie
Type:	Sativa dominante hybrid
Flowering time
9-10 weeks
Harvest:	Upto 600 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste:	Sweet combi of berry's and lemon
Effect:	Strong almost narcotic stoned/high
Flowers:	Medium long sativa like buds
THC:	Percentage up to 24%

I am thinking of getting these for a good night time smoke! Still looking, so maybe something else, too!
These are from SANNIE'S.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

When I want a knock out weed, I just run my plants until i have mainly amber trichs. I'll run my Hashberry real long and when you smoke it, it will knock you over. maybe it could be the genetics, but I honesty thoughts that's how it was done.

I usually like up, light, funny highs or calm, mellow ones. Not usually in to the couch lock, but I can see the sleepy time draw.

I thought strains with high CBD content were best for late night smokes?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 15, 2011)

I mostly like sativa high better. But, sometimes I have trouble sleeping, so I wanted something for that. Wow, I can't believe I just said that! I have pleny of freebiebseeds that would do the trick! What can I say. I guess I'm turning into a seed slut!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 15, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> When I want a knock out weed, I just run my plants until i have mainly amber trichs. I'll run my Hashberry real long and when you smoke it, it will knock you over. maybe it could be the genetics, but I honesty thoughts that's how it was done.
> 
> I usually like up, light, funny highs or calm, mellow ones. Not usually in to the couch lock, but I can see the sleepy time draw.
> 
> I thought strains with high CBD content were best for late night smokes?


I like to harvest early rather than late for a nice up high. Every time I let something go to long it makes me feel like crap and I don't smoke it. Also I noticed with some herb the longer it cures the less I like it because it gets to overpowering. lol


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you got to love their idea of single seeds on that site.. don't get me wrong, they have some nice stuffs, but their single seed sectoin says that you've got to buy five seeds at a time.. how on earth is that single seeds?? i don't get the thinking there, lol..


*That's because they give out killer freebies that are not feminized shit like attitudes, RB.
And not one of this and one of that, but actual 5 or 10 pack freebies !
Got my 10 pack of Pure Gooey like that.
Or my 10 CheeseBoy (UK Cheese x TGA's DannyBoy)
Or my Gooey Breeder Mix #2 - 10 pack when I bought 6 Mr Nice Critical Mass last week
Or the 10 pack of the Bodhi SR71 PK x Appalachia I'm growing now
Or my 10 pack of Gooey Breeder's Fat Purple x Tyburn Fairs ...........lmao........you got the idea by now I'm sure !! lol

NO ONE ELSE GIVE THESE KIND OF FREEBIES / FIRE / DANK REGULAR SEEDS THIS WAY WITH EVERY PURCHASE, EVEN JUST 1 PACK PURCHASES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't matter if it's a 6 pack of Mr Nice for $48 or a 10 pack of Serious Seeds for $100+......you get straight fucking bomb ass genetics that are NOT fem beans !
Not against fem bcuz I've bought fem, but as long as they do this, I'll avoid Attitude !!

*View attachment 1551984



View attachment 1551990



View attachment 1551991



View attachment 1551992




*The shit they GIVE away, goes for hundreds when and IF they drop on their auction site.
And most you will never be able to buy !!!!!!!
Ya'll can sleep on them if you want, more for us that know.
I'm done....................


...
*


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> What can I say. I guess I'm turning into a seed slut!


Sounds so much better than seed whore... 

Now please state your name and your addiction...

All are welcome, this is a place of healing. Lololol


----------



## Pew (Apr 15, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Sugar Punch...These are from SANNIE'S.


 This one has been tempting me too, plus a nice list of freebie picks.. US dollar is so weak, lousy exchange rate..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

I have to agree they give better genetics, but I actually like the single fems because it's stuff I wouldn't normally buy, so I get to try it out, and all I need is one seed to run a whole crop. If it's good, than cool, and if it's not, oh well,at least I gave it a shot.

But for long term, keeper strains I agree, very happy with Cannaseur and waiting for my orders from Sannies. I did get some brother monk skunks which I'm super stoked about.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

You know what would be cool would be a vanilla mix from Sannie's, like their chocolate mix. Same mothers, but use their Vanilluna instead of Cocoa Kush.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 15, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I have to agree they give better genetics, but I actually like the single fems because it's stuff I wouldn't normally buy, so I get to try it out, and all I need is one seed to run a whole crop. If it's good, than cool, and if it's not, oh well,at least I gave it a shot.
> 
> But for long term, keeper strains I agree, very happy with Cannaseur and waiting for my orders from Sannies. I did get some brother monk skunks which I'm super stoked about.


*Yeah, Brother Monk keeps it coming too ! lol *


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *That's because they give out killer freebies that are not feminized shit like attitudes, RB.
> And not one of this and one of that, but actual 5 or 10 pack freebies !
> 
> The shit they GIVE away, goes for hundreds when and IF they drop on their auction site.
> ...


*

fuck man..you sold me...i'm headed over there right now to check them out..thanks for the info everyone!*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *That's because they give out killer freebies that are not feminized shit like attitudes, RB.
> And not one of this and one of that, but actual 5 or 10 pack freebies !
> Got my 10 pack of Pure Gooey like that.
> Or my 10 CheeseBoy (UK Cheese x TGA's DannyBoy)
> ...


 now i don't think i was saying anything negative about the site, i just have to laugh at the fact that they say that they sell single seeds, but in fact you have to order five seeds, so i am saying how is five seeds a single seed?? i think i've got a pretty legitimate beef with this... why would someone say that they sell single seeds when in fact they don't?? that is my only problem with the site. its just semantics really, but not even.. they are simply saying that they sell single seeds, when in fact they do not sell single seeds, so i called them on it, what's the problem with doing that?? i don't see one...
and you act like they are the only place that gives out fire freebies, like the only place we seed whores shop at is the attitude.. sannies has some of the best freebies i've ever seen, and you can only get them for free from his site, meaning that most of the time, they aren't available for sale on his site, you just can get them for freebies.. rant over...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 15, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> You know what would be cool would be a vanilla mix from Sannie's, like their chocolate mix. Same mothers, but use their Vanilluna instead of Cocoa Kush.


They hve vanillaluna x g13 haze.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 15, 2011)

i just got my order from sannies in the mail today.. looking like a chocolate feast up in here, lol...


----------



## hempstead (Apr 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *That's because they give out killer freebies that are not feminized shit like attitudes, RB.
> And not one of this and one of that, but actual 5 or 10 pack freebies !
> Got my 10 pack of Pure Gooey like that.
> Or my 10 CheeseBoy (UK Cheese x TGA's DannyBoy)
> ...


I don't trust repacked seeds. You never know who is packing them things for you. I would use them if they did it in the manufacturers packaging.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2011)

Rant!! What rant..i just see facts.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Rant!! What rant..i just see facts.


 lol.. i forgot who i was talking to here.. mr mindmelted himself.. lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 15, 2011)

well you can buy one seed each from 5 different strains.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2011)

Ed force one just landed...lol


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 15, 2011)

*I wasn't trying to ride on you RB.
Just making a point about their freebies.
I read the thread Pistils, the site owner posted but haven't looked to see what they're selling as far as single seeds.
It's all about the dollar and expenses I'm sure, since they are based in the UK and the British pound spanks the American dollars ass.
Another reason why they adopted credit card sells, a money order for less than $20 is a lost for them because of the conversion rates charged by the banks over there.
Not sure where Sannie is based, but if it's the UK, believe the prices reflect that overhead even they aren't telling you that.
We cool though.
Keep ur ass at Sannies and Attitude.
I'll keep mine a BreedBay's auction and seed store plus the hook ups from fam back home in L.A. 
lol
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 15, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I wasn't trying to ride on you RB.
> Just making a point about their freebies.
> I read the thread Pistils, the site owner posted but haven't looked to see what they're selling as far as single seeds.
> It's all about the dollar and expenses I'm sure, since they are based in the UK and the British pound spanks the American dollars ass.
> ...


 i never said i wouldn't shop there, lol.. my only thing was them saying they sell singles, when in fact they don't.. i'm sure i'll make some buys from there next as soon as i'm in the mood to spend some more money.. i love to try out new places, and have probably bought from atleast ten different banks if not more than that in the past.. i'm all about spreading the love, lol..


----------



## matatan (Apr 15, 2011)

querkle is out of stock............... !^%@[email protected]^%[email protected]&^!%^$!^!$$!!!!! 
now i need a replacement.. hmmmm


----------



## hempstead (Apr 15, 2011)

Cannaseur is on Subcools banned list. I wonder if they had a falling out or if they were selling fakes.
http://tgagenetics.com/index_banned.php


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 15, 2011)

*Does any of the "breeders" listed at Sannies have grow threads on there product line AND testers growing them out in a complete thread on a forum somewhere ?
The breeders at Cannaseur do, on more than one forum often. 
BreedBay,ICMAG, THCFarmer to name a few.
I cop these bcuz I can see their shit tested, grown and then put up for sell and donated.
It's not just about freebies, but solid freebies/genetics and all too often I SEE those other freebies amount to nothing.
Give me a stable line of freebies over something a pollen chucker donated, much like at IC, and I'll be there.
Gooey Breeder is KNOWN
SOG is KNOWN
Brother Monk is KNOWN
Gene Bean/Heaven Scent Farms is KNOWN
HotHouseFlowers/Breeders Choice is KNOWN and the only true breeders listed on Sannie's main page !!
Bodhi is KNOWN
All true breeders that donate gear.
But who the hell is : *Special thanks for the breeders that made this seeds : knutsel, eskobar, Island, Bigleek, boderas, man named truth *over at Sannies ?!?!*


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 15, 2011)

*Edit that Breeders Choice plug being at Sannie's !
Just found out it's not the same Breeder's Choice that is well known like at BreedBay, IC, THC and the other forums.
So again, who are these "breeders" ? lol
*


----------



## matatan (Apr 15, 2011)

seriously.. EVERY strain of tga looks good... lol. no idea which to pick now. AND they have aos coming soon..... overwhelmed. i think im just do iny meny miny mo


----------



## matatan (Apr 15, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Cannaseur is on Subcools banned list. I wonder if they had a falling out or if they were selling fakes.
> http://tgagenetics.com/index_banned.php


 guess so. do u know of any other sites that sell tga?


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 15, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Cannaseur is on Subcools banned list. I wonder if they had a falling out or if they were selling fakes.
> http://tgagenetics.com/index_banned.php


*They had a falling out supposedly over money, so they parted ways after Sub was at Breedbay FOR YEARS !!
They still have his sub-forum open with all his post, test threads, strain info, etc., etc. but he can't delete them.
They even have some OFFICIAL TGA stock left that they are dumping at rock bottom prices at their auction site on the regular.
THAT'S why you won't and don't hear Subcool saying they are selling fake TGA gear, just that they are now banned from getting anymore from him.
Sub basically helped launch BreedBay and it was his main home until he and Pistils fell out, which was VERY unfortunate.
You can even see his beautiful wedding pics with Mz Jill on BreedBay's forum !
What does THAT tell you about BreedBay !? *


----------



## hempstead (Apr 15, 2011)

matatan said:


> guess so. do u know of any other sites that sell tga?


Attitude does.http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-cannabis-seeds/cat_125.html


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 15, 2011)

The USPS guy just made my day

Cannaseur Chocolate Mix
Sannie's Killing Kush
Greenhouse Seeds
&#8226; Great White Shark 
&#8226; Lemon Skunk
&#8226; White Rhino
&#8226; TrainWreck 
&#8226; Cheese
Product: Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Product: UFO#2 BUDDHA SEEDS WHITE DWARF FEMINIZED AUTO
Product: UFO#1 Buddha Seeds Syrup Automatic Feminized coming soon
Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Product: FREE Greenhouse Grinder
Product Code: Dinafem Seeds Haze Auto Second Grade Seeds


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 16, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Edit that Breeders Choice plug being at Sannie's !
> Just found out it's not the same Breeder's Choice that is well known like at BreedBay, IC, THC and the other forums.
> So again, who are these "breeders" ? lol
> *


Hey flo. *wave.....Check out the thread at ic mag about choco rains. Nothing but rave reviews about sannie and eskobar and choco rains. Too bad they edit the name sannies cuz you cant talk about stuff they don't carry there. I'm not trying to stirr up shit I'm just saying. Seems people are more then happy with that Breeders choice as well. The chocoalte mix is a dj short male (the same male as the choco rains) x to original clones from soma....sounds great to me 

I would love to try out cannaseur tho and would have eventually got the PCK but I got some of Beanho's at a great deal...maybe f2s of the same line ?


----------



## matatan (Apr 16, 2011)

chocolope vs choco rain in a dual for the best chocolate? or any other choc strain thats good. winner is...?


----------



## hempstead (Apr 16, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> The USPS guy just made my day
> 
> Cannaseur Chocolate Mix
> Sannie's Killing Kush
> ...


It is sweet to get em all at once but I think I would rather get one at a time because then you can stretch out the celebration. lol



matatan said:


> chocolope vs choco rain in a dual for the best chocolate? or any other choc strain thats good. winner is...?


I have a chocolope in veg right now and just waiting on a spot in the tent and he/she stinks bad. It has preflowers but still too early to tell. I almost want to say female just by where the preflowers are and how the growth is changing to be unparallel. I almost hope it is a male because of the tite strong growth and the stink.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 16, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> They were slammed during that event. Everyone just be patient, I'm sure they didn't decide that on their fourth birthday, in the middle of their biggest promo, they decided to start taking people's money and not delivering on their orders. Give them a few days, and remember it will take longer going through customs.
> 
> If you have a confirmation number and tracking number, you're probably fine. We'll all just keep each other posted. Banging away on them with e-mail is just going to slow everything down for everyone. Actually, hopefully, they'll just ignore everyone until they finish processing our orders, then get to e-mails.


Just wanted to muse on the irony. I still have not received my seeds. I said those a week after the order. No good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 16, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hey flo. *wave.....Check out the thread at ic mag about choco rains. Nothing but rave reviews about sannie and eskobar and choco rains. Too bad they edit the name sannies cuz you cant talk about stuff they don't carry there. I'm not trying to stirr up shit I'm just saying. Seems people are more then happy with that Breeders choice as well. The chocoalte mix is a dj short male (the same male as the choco rains) x to original clones from soma....sounds great to me
> 
> I would love to try out cannaseur tho and would have eventually got the PCK but I got some of Beanho's at a great deal...maybe f2s of the same line ?


*Thanks PD !
I like how we can talk freely about other seed banks here at RIU, because we all are here to enjoy this plant we love.
ICMAG is more a dictatorship with no freedom of speech unless we want to get banned.

I might give Sannie's a shot someday.
BeanHo's PCK is different from BCO's Pure Purple Paki and Purple Chitrali as well as their Royal Purple Kush.
I plan on coppin some of his the next time he releases them, without them being crossed to something else.
These Chocolate strains and mixes should be good (I hope) to see if ppl actually do complete threads.
I happen to have a 10 pack of BCO's (Breeder's Choice abbrev we use for them) Chocolate Haze that was a limited release.
Snagged it for $25 !!
They did a massive limited release Winter 2009 with buy outs at $25, and the rest going to auction for crazy $$$ !!
Needless to say, I stayed up all night and snagged about 2 dozen packs of a good variety from them !! lol
$500 well spent on gear they sell for 2x - 3x as much at auction, AT LEAST.

My most prized, honestly, is my Gooey Breeder gear.
The man's been around since DJ Short STARTED breeding and now he no longer sells, but donates and that's the ONLY way to get his shit.
I trust a breeder that has been known in the game since the MID-70's !!!
If GB's shit goes to auction, we're talking high 3 figure to 4 figure sells no doubt.
All that Afgooey that Riot Seeds is cross breeding that came from Bodhi, came from Gooey Breeder FIRST !!! lmao


*YEAH, my 2200 post !!!!
* 

...
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes BeanHos Paki is from Cannabiogen....i beleive it is thier strain and is diff from the others.

Im trying the Chocolate (aka Chocolate Chunk) from Cannacopia.....id like to find the orig Chocolate Trip if i can


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 17, 2011)

Planted the Bubba '76s; holding off on all the grapefruit strains I got (Grapefruit Diesel, Sweet Deep Grapefruit, Grapefruit Krush). The C99s, Power Kush, and Burmese Kush are looking lovely and got some interesting crosses also coming along nicely (GDP x White Widow, Chemdawg x Pandoras Box, Kings Kush x GDP, Sensi Star x ChemDawg, WhiteBerry x LA Woman, Double Koosh x Blueberry, Cheese x BlueBerry). 

Yes, I am a strain whore.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 17, 2011)

matatan said:


> chocolope vs choco rain in a dual for the best chocolate? or any other choc strain thats good. winner is...?


I grew Chocolate Rain my last grow. It was very strong, in flavor, smell and stone!


----------



## DoctorGreenThumbs (Apr 17, 2011)

Road Trip to Cali in October!!!

I ordered Chrystal and Lowryder2 from Single Seed Centre and was expecting SageNsour and Burmese Kush as freebies, but they "screwed up" and sent me Greenhouse Exodus Cheese and Auto Big Bang instead. I call that a Nice screw up really Noone can resist the power of CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 17, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I grew Chocolate Rain my last grow. It was very strong, in flavor, smell and stone!


 you ms botwin, are not lying about those choco rains.. the smell on that stuff is legendary.. triple bag, grade a funk.. oh yah, the stone isn't bad either, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 17, 2011)

just wanted to say that i got my order that i made from the irie vibe seedbank.. all in all, it took about a week or so to get to me.. not bad at all, and they even threw in a ten pack of pinequeen f6 x blacktooth freebies.. all in all, i'm very happy with the service, and will be using them again, and again, and, lol... 
fyi, you can even pay there using paypal, not sure how long that is going to last as it seems that paypal always seems to catch on to these things right quick, but you never know..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 19, 2011)

I FINNALLY GOT MY BIRTHDAY PROMO ORDER!!!

One more order and my seed collection can go back into hibernation.

Oh wait, tonight is the 4/20 special. Ugh.

Which sites besides Attitude are running 4/20 promos?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 19, 2011)

dam man...that was a long ass wait. good to know you got em though.

i know single seed center isnt, they say the dude that handles the promo's is out of town...sounds like a line to me lol....not sure about any other sites.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 19, 2011)

Hmm is Attitude the only one giving us a 420 sale? I checked around and didn't see anything.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 19, 2011)

no other sites i know of do the promo's like attitude.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man...that was a long ass wait. good to know you got em though.
> 
> i know single seed center isnt, they say the dude that handles the promo's is out of town...sounds like a line to me lol....not sure about any other sites.


Yeah, they had to resend, and it got here lightning fast. Maybe karma will shine down on me and the first order will show up someday...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man...that was a long ass wait. good to know you got em though.
> 
> i know single seed center isnt, they say the dude that handles the promo's is out of town...sounds like a line to me lol....not sure about any other sites.


 out of town?? lol, its the internet, you can be anywhere, but whatever... nice to know.. was wondering the same things..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, they had to resend, and it got here lightning fast. Maybe karma will shine down on me and the first order will show up someday...


 you may not be wanting that first order.. i had the same happen on an order from sannies.. got nothing for over a month, he resent it, about a week later i got the order, the very next day i got my first customs letter saying they got me goods, and i could come and pick them up if i would like, lol.. hope the same doesn't happen to you, not that anything bad came from it other then the poo in me panties, lol..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, Attitude kept the same freebies as their birthday promo. 

No order from me. Night all.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

set my alarm for 4:50 am and just made my order at attitude, wanted to get ace of spades before it sold out...and to my surprise, all tga strains are 20% off. fuckin awesome. i may make another order.

Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
TGA Subcool Seeds Ace of Spades
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	TGAG125	1	£47.99
TGA Subcool Seeds Vortex
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	TGAI125/no-du	1	£23.99
UFO#2 TH Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
UFOZ23	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFOE23	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
UFON23	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Green House Seeds Kalashnikova Feminized
FREE SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Green House Seeds Super Bud Feminized
FREE SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Green House Seeds Exodus Cheese Feminized
FREE SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Apr 20 2011, 10:03 AM
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Large 420 T shirt
Subtotal:	£71.98
Discount Coupon
420	- £7.20
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £10.00
Grand Total:	£74.78


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm cheap, I only got one of the 5 packs of Ace of Spades and the GH freebies. 

I've always had luck with Subcool/TGA strains; the JTR and Pandora's Box are fucking amazing!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

I am tempted. My cart is not empty right now. lol
I may get a pack of jilly bean because I tried her before but had bad luck 1 seed was a dud(cracked) and the other got burnt and stunted so I trashed it.


----------



## matatan (Apr 20, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!! now my replacement for querkle, GRAPEGOD is sold out too
5pack ace of spade
5pack jilly bean
6pack super lemon haze fem
plus 6 freebies plus grinder plus tshirt. NICE
i really wanted that grapegod... and/or querkle....


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am tempted. My cart is not empty right now. lol
> I may get a pack of jilly bean because I tried her before but had bad luck 1 seed was a dud(cracked) and the other got burnt and stunted so I trashed it.


Ok I am down to Chernobyl or Jilly bean. Can anyone recommend either? I know Jilly is supposed to be really good but have not heard much about Chernobyl.

I want uplifting with little to no anxiety or paranoia and some pain relief will be good too. heh


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Ok I am down to Chernobyl or Jilly bean. Can anyone recommend either? I know Jilly is supposed to be really good but have not heard much about Chernobyl.
> 
> I want uplifting with little to no anxiety or paranoia and some pain relief will be good too. heh


*You want JillyBean then, if that's the high you're after.
She is damn good !
*


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *You want JillyBean then, if that's the high you're after.
> She is damn good !
> *


That is what I chose. I went and asked in Sub's forum and got good advice. Someone said their buddy ended up in the ER after smoking Chernobyl from the panic attacks. lol


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> That is what I chose. I went and asked in Sub's forum and got good advice. Someone said their buddy ended up in the ER after smoking Chernobyl from the panic attacks. lol


*LMAO.....PLEASE let one or both of my current Chernobyl's be THAT phenotype ! roflmao

I had some shit from a buddy about 3yrs ago that caused me to panic and rip up 4 Big Buddha Blue Cheese and 4 Blue Mystic ! lmfao
Found 1 seed in that sack too.
Still haven't cracked it yet ! lol
*


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *LMAO.....PLEASE let one or both of my current Chernobyl's be THAT phenotype ! roflmao
> 
> I had some shit from a buddy about 3yrs ago that caused me to panic and rip up 4 Big Buddha Blue Cheese and 4 Blue Mystic ! lmfao
> Found 1 seed in that sack too.
> ...


Shit I don't want any herb that make me rip up my plants.


----------



## PoppaDoc (Apr 20, 2011)

DNA Genetics Chocolope
Resin Seeds Cannatonic
Resin Seeds Sour P
Medical Seeds Hammerhead


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 20, 2011)

*Oh yes you do ! lmao
At least for the high experience. 
*


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 20, 2011)

I placed an order this morning with Attitude.
Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Large 420 T shirt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DINL34
Price: $11.39

Product: Dinafem Seeds Haze Automatic
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DINZ34
Price: $13.83

Product: Flash Autoflowering Seeds Speedy Ganja Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FLA3160
Price: $26.86

Product: Metal Grinder
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 900952
Price: $6.50

Product: UFO#2 TH Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: UFOZ23
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: UFON23
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Kalashnikova Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Super Bud Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Exodus Cheese Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Critical
Price: $0.00

Anyway, I go back just a while ago to work on my wish list while I'm smoking a jay. And now I see they have Emerald Triangle seeds up as the UFOs! I wanted those! Missed the April Promo. Was waiting for today. Anyway, I sent them an e-mail asking if I could have the Emerald Triangle UFOs instead. Who knows, they might say yes! I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *LMAO.....PLEASE let one or both of my current Chernobyl's be THAT phenotype ! roflmao
> 
> I had some shit from a buddy about 3yrs ago that caused me to panic and rip up 4 Big Buddha Blue Cheese and 4 Blue Mystic ! lmfao
> Found 1 seed in that sack too.
> ...


Crack it baby. White russian gives me the panic. lol Awesome painkiller though and muscle relaxer. But you get so relaxed you think you are having a heart attack. lol Panic weed. I just chase it with an apple and some video games then all is calm again. It makes me sleepy too but if I mix in a little pineepple express nug I am flying.



MsBotwin said:


> I placed an order this morning with Attitude.
> Payment Method: SagePay
> Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
> ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
> ...


I relapsed man. I was hurting and needed a fix.

And I ordered another power kush seed, I haven't smoked it but by the looks alone it is impressive. Huge foxtail buds as long as my inside forearm in some spots and covered in crystals and the buds are light green with orange hairs. It seems sativa dominant and kinda hard fluffy buds so not gonna predict the weight yet. But yeah offering a discount and a few extra freebies to boot. Dinafem Powerkush, worth it.

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNF07/DNF107
Price: $11.06

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Jilly Bean
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DNF07/DNF107
Price: $39.08

Product: UFO#2 TH Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: UFOZ23
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: UFON23
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Kalashnikova Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Super Bud Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Green House Seeds Exodus Cheese Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Free Critical
Price: $0.00[/FONT]


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 20, 2011)

I really did need more Autos. I want to have one or two always going. But, I had planned to wait and see what they had for May, but I just couldn't! Know of any SA meetings I can attend?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I couldn't resist they just changed their freebies to the Emerald Triangle ones, which is better I guess. Had to get that Ace of Spades, plus I picked up Barneys Farm dr. Grin spoon and tangerine dream, 1 each. Plus freebies. Not bad form$100.

I also did some collective hunting this weekend and found a (black domino x white widow) x Black domina from Johnny Appleseed. Sounds tasty.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 20, 2011)

A Seed Addict's Group would only encourage us even more


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 20, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> A Seed Addict's Group would only encourage us even more


This is probably true! I was a good girl though! I could have ordered so many strains that I want, even though I know I won't be able to grow them till fall. But, I really need autos if I want to always have one or two going! Next up for photoperiod strains is either Female Seeds C99 Hybrid (3) or CH9 Female Seeds Jack33 (3). Not 100% sure, just yetM


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

i just relapsed ultra hard.. like super duper duper hard, lol.. like we all knew i wasn't gonna fall on me face sooner or later.. i had to order me some of dr greenthumbs g13 at two bills for two beans.. i know, i know, but after watching dr grubers grows, i couldn't resist meself.. i got them and the bubba og's while i was on the phone..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just relapsed ultra hard.. like super duper duper hard, lol.. like we all knew i wasn't gonna fall on me face sooner or later.. i had to order me some of dr greenthumbs g13 at two bills for two beans.. i know, i know, but after watching dr grubers grows, i couldn't resist meself.. i got them and the bubba og's while i was on the phone..


relapse means you have to stop for a while, your just an addict doing what you do


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> relapse means you have to stop for a while, your just an addict doing what you do


 touchee pipe.. you know me too well, lmao.. great post, made my non stoned on 420 ass lol.. thanks for that...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

dam racer...spendin the big bucks lol. i would reverse one of them and make some fem pollen.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

sounds like a plan.. guess i better start reading up on the use of cs, lol.......


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> sounds like a plan.. guess i better start reading up on the use of cs, lol.......


Check out the thread by GrumpyOldDreamer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Check out the thread by GrumpyOldDreamer.


 yah, i've seen it before.. i have an idea of what i'm doing, just a difference from book knowledge to application is all...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

making fem pollen is easy...its the collecting of it that is a bit of a pain in the ass.


----------



## northernbandit (Apr 20, 2011)

So i couldnt resist the 20% off TGA strains so I picked up The third Dimension and Chernobyl does anyone have experience with these guys? I also had to grab Ace of Spades but only a 5pack.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 20, 2011)

northernbandit said:


> So i couldnt resist the 20% off TGA strains so I picked up The third Dimension and Chernobyl does anyone have experience with these guys? I also had to grab Ace of Spades but only a 5pack.


Third Dimension is amazing and I've heard and read nothing but great reviews for Chernobyl.

Happy 4/20 everyone!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I really did need more Autos. I want to have one or two always going. But, I had planned to wait and see what they had for May, but I just couldn't! Know of any SA meetings I can attend?


Do you have only 1 grow space? If so have you looked into 12/12 from seed? I did it like that when I only had 1 little space. Need the constant harvest. 



GringoLoco said:


> A Seed Addict's Group would only encourage us even more


lol




cmt1984 said:


> making fem pollen is easy...its the collecting of it that is a bit of a pain in the ass.


I have collected a little and also collected some information on an easy way. You can cut a branch or top and place it in a glass of water in just a little light a counter is fine in a nicely lit room. When the flowers look like they are about to open I clip em off and let em land in a little film container I have. I let em sit uncapped in an out of the way place with no wind. Boom come back a couple hours later shake the flower and discard green and left with a bunch of powder.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh and I finally sampled the power kush. I clipped a couple of smaller branches in my way and let them dry out on my reflector hood for 3 days. Taste fantastic but very familiar. The nuggets stayed pretty tight too even though it has lots of thin leaves. 3 hits did the trick for now, lets see if it has staying power. If you grow for profit this may be the one because these buds are gorgeous.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

hemp, your fem pollen collection method seems like the best way...someone recently told me to do it like that in a pm, it may have been you...or maybe max..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 20, 2011)

DOn't think it was me and I can not remember where I got most of the information but it was on RIU.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

well i updated my list by request on another site...so i might as well post it here too. im pretty sure all the quantities are correct...i was pretty baked when i updated it 

also, i bought some 3 ring binder coin pages...each page has 40 2 inch x 2 inch pockets...my vials will fit perfectly in there and i'll be able to sort them better so it wont take me 45 minutes to find the strain i'm lookin for..i'll post pics when i get that done.

hope everyone enjoyed their 4/20...i didnt...it was a shitty day at work..

Regular Seeds
1. TGA Pandora's Box
2. TGA Jack the Ripper
3. TGA Chernobyl
4. TGA Jill Bean
5. TGA Kaboom
6. TGA Vortex
7. TGA The Void
8. TGA Third Dimension
9. TGA Dairy Queen
10. TGA Space Bomb
11. TGA Agent Orange
12. TGA Space Jill/Space Queen
13 . TGA Plushberry (3 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2
15. Cali Connection Tahoe OG
16. Cali Connection Chem 4 OG
17. Cali Connection Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Cali Connection Deadhead OG
19. BC Bud Depot The Purps (2 seeds)
20. BC Bud Depot The Black
21. BC Bud Depot God Bud (2 seeds)
22. BC Bud Depot Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
23. Nirvana Northern Lights
24. Nirvana White Rhino
25. TH Mendocino Madness
26. TH Da Purps
27. Flying Dutchmen Aurora B
28. Flying Dutchmen Afghanica
29. Mr. Nice Shark Shock
30. DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
32. Reserva Privada Sour Kush
33. Soma Amethyst Bud
34. Next Generation Romulan Diesel
89. Mandala's #1
90. Soma Lavender
91. BC Bud Depot Mango
92. BC Bud Depot Sweet God
93. Cali Connection Larry OG
94. Cali Connection Corleone Kush
95. Immortal Flower Headband Bx (13 seeds)
96. Immortal Flower Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (11 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (7 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey x Pure Gooey (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (5 seeds)
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (15 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
104. Gage Green Mix (13 seeds)
105. Reserva Privada Mix (13 seeds)
106. TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. TH Seeds Darkstar (2 seeds)
108. TGA Deep Purple
109. TGA Querkle (2 seeds)
110. DNA Pure Afghan
111. Holy Smoke Thunderbud
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
113. Serious Bubble Gum
114. Next Generation Dynamite (2 seeds)
115. Alphakronik Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Alphakronik Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Alphakronik Cannabis (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (6 seeds)
129. Eugenics Genetics O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape (2 seeds)
131. Gage Green Mendo Montage (4 seeds)
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. Shurter's G13 (3 seeds)
136. BOG LSD F2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (10 seeds)
140. Kaliman Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Kaliman Rockster's Cheese
142. Reserva Privada Purple Wreck (2 seeds)
143. Holy Smoke Kong (1 seed)
144. DNA Sour Cream (4 seeds)
145. TGA Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. TGA Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. TGA Jack Star (4 seeds)
148. TGA Astroqueen (4 seeds)
149. TGA Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. TGA Hash Queen (3 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (10 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (11 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
154. Insane Seed Posse Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
156. Eugenics Genetics Third Eye Blind (7 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
159. TGA Handicapped (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
161. Eugenics Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Eugenics Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Eugenics Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (5 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (4 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
172. BC Bud Depot BC Blueberry
173. BC Bud Depot Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
175. Nirvana Blue Mystic
176. Emerald Triangle Bubba 76 (5 seeds)
177. Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (25 seeds)
185. Insane Seed Posse Agent D(3 seeds)
186. Riot Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Riot Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)

Feminized Seeds
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36.
37. Barney's Farm Morning Glory
38. Barney's Farm Dr. Grinspoon
39. Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream
40. Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
41. Dutch Passion Blueberry
42. Green House Bubba Kush
43. Green House Jack Herer
44. Green House Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. Green House King's Kush
46. Reserva Privada OG Kush
47. Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
48. DNA Lemon Skunk (2 seeds)
49. DNA Kushberry
50. DNA Sharksbreath
51.
52. G13 Labs Gigabud
53. Big Buddha Cheese
54. Big Buddha Blue Cheese
55. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Special
56. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder
57. Dinafem Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Dinafem Blue Fruit
88. Greenhouse Exodus Cheese
118. G13 Labs Hypnotic
119. TH Seeds Kushage (3 seeds)
120. TH Seeds Burmese Kush (2 seeds)
121. TH Seeds SAGE (3 seeds)
122. Dinafem White Widow (2 seeds)
123. World of Seeds Strawberry Blue
124. World of Seeds Yumboldt 47
125. Dutch Passion Twilight
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja (3 seeds)
171. Cali Connection Chemberry (2 seeds)
181. Emerald Triangle Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Emerald Triangle Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Triangle Emerald Jack
184. TH Sage 'n' Sour

Freebies
59. Dinafem Cloud #9 (5 second grade seeds)
60. Dinafem California Hash Plant
61. Dinafem Haze Auto
62.
63. Dinafem Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
65. Dutch Passion Orange Bud
66. Dutch Passion White Widow
67. Dutch Passion Mekong High (1 seeds)
68. Dutch Passion Skunk #11 (1 seeds)
69. Pyramid Tutankhamen
70. Pyramid Osiris
71. Pyramid Anesthesia
72. Kannabia Special
73. Kannabia Big Band
74. Kannabia White Domina
75. Kannabia La Blanca
76.
77. Reserva Privada Cole Train
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
79. Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
80. Magus Genetics Exile
81.
82. Eva Seeds Veneno
83. Eva Seeds TNT Kush
84. Delicious II Diavolo
85. Delicious Fruity Chronic Juice (2 seeds)
86. DNA Genetics Rocklock
87. Greenhouse Big Bang Auto
126. G13 Labs NL Auto
127. Dinafem Critical+ (2 seeds)
179. Buddha Seeds Syrup Auto
180. Buddha Seeds White Dwarf Auto

My Crosses
1. Qleaner - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (20+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (15+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (54 seeds)

On The Way
TGA Ace of Spades (10 Seeds)
TGA Vortex (5 Seeds)
TH Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
TH Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
TH Seeds Kushage Feminized
Green House Seeds Kalashnikova Feminized
Green House Seeds Super Bud Feminized
Green House Seeds Exodus Cheese Feminized


Germ Rates
Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
Querkle  Reg  1/1 - female
Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
Plush Berry  Reg  7/7  (1 rotted in soil) (male  2  both hermie) (female  2) (unsexed  2)
Gorilla Grape  Reg  1/1
Double Purple Doja  Fem - 1/1


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, i just wet my pants, thats one hell of a list


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5623551]Wow, i just wet my pants, thats one hell of a list [/QUOTE]
thanks. its almost complete...only a handful of strains that i plan on adding...if i can find them anyway..


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 20, 2011)

*Yeah, nice list CMT !
I take it the strains without a seed quantity listed next to them are just single seed strains ?
*


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks flo. and yup, no number = single seed. and the purple buddha (1 1/2 seeds) is cuz one seed is kinda cracked but i think it might still germ..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 20, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hemp, your fem pollen collection method seems like the best way...someone recently told me to do it like that in a pm, it may have been you...or maybe max..


Yeah buddy, I'll take a picture of one of them I just used. Basically it's a clear cup on top of a smaller red cup. I put holes in the bottom of the clear cup. I cut a stalk off, trim the fan leaves, and slide it through the hole. There is water in the red cup and the stem sits on the bottom of the clear cup with it's tip in the water. The male flowers will open in a few days and the pollen drops to th bottom of the clear cup. After about a week you have most of the pollen, and as long as the a talk is lower than the top of the cleat cup, you get very good control, I've even had a flowing auto female near it to test the pollen drift and no problems.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 21, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Do you have only 1 grow space? If so have you looked into 12/12 from seed? I did it like that when I only had 1 little space. Need the constant harvest.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



I have a big closet I use, but 2 separate areas. I just used poly Mylar and tarp zippers to close both sections off. My veg area gets 20/4 because of the Autos.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 21, 2011)

Got my reply from Attitude about getting the Emeral Triangle seeds instead of the TH Seeds...

Hi there

I am very sorry we can not make any substitutes for logistical reasons.

Many Thanks

Rachel

^^^^So, no go. Oh well. I'll have to but some next order!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks flo. and yup, no number = single seed. and the purple buddha (1 1/2 seeds) is cuz one seed is kinda cracked but i think it might still germ..


I am growing an AK48 right now that was cracked and sank right to the bottom when I soaked it before planting. 



MsBotwin said:


> Got my reply from Attitude about getting the Emeral Triangle seeds instead of the TH Seeds...
> 
> Hi there
> 
> ...


heh I almost did the same thing. I would much rather have the emerald triangle gear.


----------



## PoppaDoc (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice bro i like your crosses how stable is #4. very nice list of seeds.
cheers 
Doc


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks doc. all my crosses are untested at the moment. i have a few people testing number 2, 4 and 5 so i'll know soon enough


----------



## Sometimes (Apr 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ...


awe no duckfoot?!?  nice list

send me some of those testers :lama:


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Question... Have any of you guys ordered from Attitude without adding the guarantee? I usually get it, but with the free t-shirt, I skipped it this time.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

i know wyteberry widow says he orders all of the time without it and gets them, so........


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds good. It's not like having a tracking number really tells you much anyway!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I did have my original shipment not show up within the 21 days and they re sent my order, which was a big one($$), they may have done it anyway, but they may not have. Who knows.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 22, 2011)

i've not paid the extra one time after getting one or two the same way from the tude, and it never showed, no note from customs, nada.. wyte said i should have contacted them and they would have re shipped it anyways, they just don't like to advertise it is all..
you people think that they charge a lot from the attitude for shipping, i just ordered a hoody sweatshirt, a t shirt and a mug from skull skates, this old ass skate board company that has been around for a koon's age.. anyhoo's, what i ordered was like a lil over $100 or so, after shipping it was a lil over $200, fucking $90 for shipping for a sweatshirt and a t shirt and a mug.. god damn that shit was steep.. got it fucking quick, but still, god damn that was salada money....


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 22, 2011)

It's not that I think they charge too much for shipping, but if I'm getting a t-shirt anyway... Anyway, I usually get my orders in 10 days or less, so I'll worry in a week or so. Though, I have been wishing I'd just gotten the guarantee anyway. Too late now!


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 23, 2011)

*Totally wrong info posted !
My apologies.
*


----------



## hempstead (Apr 23, 2011)

EDIT is running a couple promos and has a new site design. 4 free kannabia
http://www.everyonedoesit.com/blog/


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 23, 2011)

hempstead said:


> EDIT is running a couple promos and has a new site design. 4 free kannabia
> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/blog/


Guaranteed out of stock lol

Good looking out hemp.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 23, 2011)

well i passed a kidney stone last night....but when i woke up today i found out i was getting a pack of indiana bubblegum seeds  made my day much better. cant fuckin wait to grow them out.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well i passed a kidney stone last night....but when i woke up today i found out i was getting a pack of indiana bubblegum seeds  made my day much better. cant fuckin wait to grow them out.


heh Kidney stones suck. Had one about 10 years ago. My friend is a nephrologist(kidneys) and says if you drink more than 2 liters of water a day you will never get a kidney stone.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well i passed a kidney stone last night....but when i woke up today i found out i was getting a pack of indiana bubblegum seeds  made my day much better. cant fuckin wait to grow them out.


The great magnet always pulls things back into balance.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well i passed a kidney stone last night....but when i woke up today i found out i was getting a pack of indiana bubblegum seeds  made my day much better. cant fuckin wait to grow them out.


 damn, i saw that thread as well, but i didn't think i was special enough, so i didn't even bother to apply.. very cool of that dude to give soo many of them away though for sure..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i know wyteberry widow says he orders all of the time without it and gets them, so........


all the time no order has not showed..


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> all the time no order has not showed..


That's good to hear. It wasn't a huge order, so I decided to chance it. Ha, I'm getting more seeds for free than I paid for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah i got over hundred orders with no guarenteed


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 25, 2011)

Well all i have is bad luck so i always go guarantee...

If i did not have bad luck i would have no luck at all.....


----------



## hempstead (Apr 25, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Well all i have is bad luck so i always go guarantee...
> 
> If i did not have bad luck i would have no luck at all.....


Sounds like me.lol
Tomorrow I have to go for testing because my Doc thinks I may have MS. WTF If not for bad luck I wouldn't have any. lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 25, 2011)

lol im with you guys on that...thats why i guaranteed my first order, figured with my luck i would need it...but then after i got the package i said fuck the guarantee.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn!!!Hope everything works out for ya..


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Sounds like me.lol
> Tomorrow I have to go for testing because my Doc thinks I may have MS. WTF If not for bad luck I wouldn't have any. lol


 I don't pray to any deities, but my positive energy is with you bro!


----------



## hempstead (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping they're wrong but the more I read about MS the more I think I have it. Oh well shit happens and it isn't the end of the world. I guess it is better than cancer or something. lol

Anyways, I was just on Nirvanashop and they have been having different sales in teh weekend whopper every day and their Ultimate Grow Kit is on sale and it works pretty good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Thanks guys. I'm hoping they're wrong but the more I read about MS the more I think I have it. Oh well shit happens and it isn't the end of the world. I guess it is better than cancer or something. lol
> 
> Anyways, I was just on Nirvanashop and they have been having different sales in teh weekend whopper every day and their Ultimate Grow Kit is on sale and it works pretty good.


 now believe it or not, but i've heard of their grow stuff's getting busted in customs.. some shit like it contains some kind of organisms that aren't allowed in the us or some crap like that.. now, saying that, i forget what exact product i remember reading about getting popped, but i do recall the story though.. this is why they ship them seperately from the seeds, that, and its kind of hard to deny that your going to germ the beans when your getting their germ kit..


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Sounds like me.lol
> Tomorrow I have to go for testing because my Doc thinks I may have MS. WTF If not for bad luck I wouldn't have any. lol


I hope everything turns out okay for you, hemp. I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I hope everything turns out okay for you, hemp. I'll keep you in my thoughts!


 yah, i'm sorry i forgot to mention you as well hemp.. hope everything turns out for you as well.. ms isn't anything to joke around about for sure.. its one of the those progressive diseases that get worse the longer you have it..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> now believe it or not, but i've heard of their grow stuff's getting busted in customs.. some shit like it contains some kind of organisms that aren't allowed in the us or some crap like that.. now, saying that, i forget what exact product i remember reading about getting popped, but i do recall the story though.. this is why they ship them seperately from the seeds, that, and its kind of hard to deny that your going to germ the beans when your getting their germ kit..


Yup it happened to me. Got a customs letter first time they shipped it.



MsBotwin said:


> I hope everything turns out okay for you, hemp. I'll keep you in my thoughts!


Thanks



racerboy71 said:


> yah, i'm sorry i forgot to mention you as well hemp.. hope everything turns out for you as well.. ms isn't anything to joke around about for sure.. its one of the those progressive diseases that get worse the longer you have it..


 But from what I have read, mmj helps slow the progression.  more weed to smoke. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Yup it happened to me. Got a customs letter first time they shipped it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 lol.. i guess that is where i heard that story, lol.. but, yah, i was going to mention the weed thing and ms, but i don't want to have to say anything like that till i know that its needed, which, hopefully, it won't be...


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Yup it happened to me. Got a customs letter first time they shipped it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


And legally, too!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

Any specials or anything? Been a few weeks since I ordered was thinking about this cash crop ken from sowamazing anyone else have any input?

http://www.sowamazingseeds.com/shop/cash-crop-ken/100-nuken.html

From one Skeed whore to another THANKS!


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 26, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Any specials or anything? Been a few weeks since I ordered was thinking about this cash crop ken from sowamazing anyone else have any input?
> 
> http://www.sowamazingseeds.com/shop/cash-crop-ken/100-nuken.html
> 
> From one Skeed whore to another THANKS!


IMHO, I've got no interest; the picture does not match the description given _"Grows like a large Indica. Tall, heavy branches that may need extra support due to the weight of the massive buds.", no experience with this particular breeder either.

I'd be more interested in this http://www.sowamazingseeds.com/shop/tga-sucool-seeds/107-plush-berry.html which seems to be sold out everywhere else.
_


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah, Sub posted that Plushberry is out of stock for a while. The demand was pretty big. I'm hoping they have some by the High Times cup in June, usually they are making crazy deals there. Got my Ace of Spades coming soon hopefully though...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

Did someone here know Matt Riot from Riot Seeds? I thought there was some talk about ordering form him and getting some kind of deal?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

In case anyone is interested in DNA Genetics, there is a new deal that I just saw. Maybe not new, but great price for 30 seeds

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-skunk-train-collectors-pack/prod_1655.html

And the UFO freebies aren't too shabby, hopefully they'll hold out until the new promo comes out....


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Did someone here know Matt Riot from Riot Seeds? I thought there was some talk about ordering form him and getting some kind of deal?


 i ordered directly from riot seeds and got two free packs of fem'ed beans with my purchase.. one was stormy orange dream, and the other way sandy cough.. i've yet to grow out any of my riot gear yet though, so i've no comment on what his genetics may be like, good or bad..

as far as cash crop ken, i've only heard good things about his gear.. he doesn't seem like one of the most popular breeders around these parts, but i've heard that skish or whatever it's called, it used to be called shishkaberry i think it was, is some really nice smoke..


----------



## hempstead (Apr 28, 2011)

I know I already raved about it but here I go again. I didn't puff this morning because I wanted to give it the 1 hit test. 1:15 I took 1 puff, decent hit from the glass bong but not enough to choke me. It is now almost an hour later and I managed to stop cleaning and start doing the laundry and snap a few nugget pics, and I am fucking baked still. lol I can't sit still and need to do something. Uploading pics now and I am gonna write a review in the smoke report forum. So go check it out if you want to see the pics, gimme about 15 mins though maybe longer if I get sidetracked because I am baked. lol

link 
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/428201-dinafem-powerkush.html#post5655917


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know if I posted this but tude came thru on the mess up. I got em.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got the email yesterday that my 420 order had been dispatched. Is anyone else still waiting for their order to ship?


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 29, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I just got the email yesterday that my 420 order had been dispatched. Is anyone else still waiting for their order to ship?


 I got the dispatched email on the 22nd.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 29, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I just got the email yesterday that my 420 order had been dispatched. Is anyone else still waiting for their order to ship?


Damn 9 days to ship? What did you order? Musta been a lot or out of stock ehh?


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, this is the first time it's taken this this long.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 29, 2011)

Just got an email from Seedsman Seeds and they are offering free shipping til May 2nd in honor of the wedding.
On their site is says no shipping to the US but I have read many people ordering and getting it. I am gonna try em out and use a CC. If they do not ship I will call my CC company for a refund. heh

And my 4/20 order was shipped the same day and 4/22 was passed to USPS customs. Still hasn't cleared yet.




*Click the image above or use this link: http://www.seedsman.com/en/promotions/
to check out our Royal Wedding Free Shipping offer and other promotions.*


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 29, 2011)

I was lucky enough to come across a few zips of Mr. Nice (G13 x H.P.) and have since been trying to find it or something as strong. I can't find any of the seedbanks that ships state side that carries this strain - anyone know where this elusive strain might be acquired?


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 29, 2011)

My bad, guess the 'tude does carry this strain now - only $209 for a ten pack, quite rich for my blood, but it's the strongest I can recall in recent history.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 29, 2011)

I never got an email but I checked my tracking number and it shows it was sent to the overseas postal service. I guess that means it's somewhere... Took a while though. Ace of Spades, Ace of Spades....


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I was lucky enough to come across a few zips of Mr. Nice (G13 x H.P.) and have since been trying to find it or something as strong. I can't find any of the seedbanks that ships state side that carries this strain - anyone know where this elusive strain might be acquired?


 i've got a few beans of the g13 x hp laying around...


----------



## hempstead (Apr 29, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I never got an email but I checked my tracking number and it shows it was sent to the overseas postal service. I guess that means it's somewhere... Took a while though. Ace of Spades, Ace of Spades....


[video=youtube;9e5cqe_JE0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e5cqe_JE0Q[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else has already posted this yet, but i was just on the attitude as someone posted that black widow was back in stock, so i had to pick up a pack of them, and i went over to the tga section, and saw that all tga beans are 20% off atm... i had to pick up a pack of querkle while i was there, as well as some dna og18 x skunk and got the free pack of afghani that someone i know wanted to trade me for, so now i'm all good on my end, lol.. now i just got to figure out what all i want from them in return.. decision's decision's.. lol..
anyhoo's, just wanted to say about the tga beans being on sale...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

hempstead said:


> [video=youtube;9e5cqe_JE0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e5cqe_JE0Q[/video]


 lemmy still rocking it out.. one good thing he doesn't have to worry about getting any uglier with age as i don't think its possible, lmao.. good stuffs though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe Dream likes this.

lol, you would like that.. too funny..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 29, 2011)

I may have to cancel this money order I sent to the tude, it hasn't been cashed. Never again I could have ordered and recieved 3 times over by now. I just keep thinking if I do they will reciee it the next day or some shit. I got some seeds anyways =D.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got a few beans of the g13 x hp laying around...


Have you grown it? If so, what was your impression. I've got some exp. growers telling me they just don't trust Sensi Seeds, whcih just makes it that much harder to plop down 2 bills for a ten pack  

Yes, Lemmy still fucking rocks; for another rocking grandpa, check out Lee Ving from FEAR, 65 and still kicking ass and taking names


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I may have to cancel this money order I sent to the tude, it hasn't been cashed. Never again I could have ordered and recieved 3 times over by now. I just keep thinking if I do they will reciee it the next day or some shit. I got some seeds anyways =D.
> View attachment 1576392View attachment 1576393


 oh snap, they are those romulan beans that you made yourself pipe?? looks great... hope you don't have any problems with them..

that sucks about that damn money order though.. that is crazy..


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Have you grown it? If so, what was your impression. I've got some exp. growers telling me they just don't trust Sensi Seeds, whcih just makes it that much harder to plop down 2 bills for a ten pack
> 
> Yes, Lemmy still fucking rocks; for another rocking grandpa, check out Lee Ving from FEAR, 65 and still kicking ass and taking names


 i haven't gotten around to growing any of them yet.. but what on earth is wrong with sensi?? they are one of the oldest banks out there.. anyhoo's, the g13 hp is a mr nice release i do believe and not a sensi..

edit.. duhh... my bad.. its just called mr nice as well as g13 hp, and i just got them mixed up, don't know how on earth i ever could have done that, lol..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 29, 2011)

i didnt know you had mr nice seeds. Mr nice is sensi seeds and is one of tthe best indicas I've ever smoked. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-mr-nice-g13-x-hash-plant/prod_479.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> i didnt know you had mr nice seeds. Mr nice is sensi seeds and is one of tthe best indicas I've ever smoked. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-mr-nice-g13-x-hash-plant/prod_479.html


 yah, that dumb ass tricky name threw my off, lol.. yah, i picked them up from the trichome kings awhile ago..


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> i didnt know you had mr nice seeds. Mr nice is sensi seeds and is one of tthe best indicas I've ever smoked. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-mr-nice-g13-x-hash-plant/prod_479.html


I must concur, first time I smoked it, 1 bong hit and I was unable to drive for a bit; being a heavy medicinal user, that is saying a lot.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 29, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I must concur, first time I smoked it, 1 bong hit and I was unable to drive for a bit; being a heavy medicinal user, that is saying a lot.


I got it from a dispensary, that I wasn't super fond of. Seemed like they tumbled their buds o make hash before their buds were sold or something, and this was just a prerolled joint. Even with all that I was surprised by the potency of this herb and had a good flavor too. I was very sick when I woke up and I smoked the mr nice joint and man I felt loads better, it was perfect high it helped the naseau (sp) and relaxed my muscles. Had I not been sick I may not have liked the high so much especially early in the morning but it probably would have a lot of great properties for certain medical conditions.


----------



## matatan (Apr 29, 2011)

my 4/20 order has arrived, thats 9 days to the east coast us. thats the fastest yet for me


----------



## hempstead (Apr 29, 2011)

cranked up and jamming out. time for some powerkush.

[video=youtube;hii17sjSwfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hii17sjSwfA[/video]


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 29, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Damn 9 days to ship? What did you order? Musta been a lot or out of stock ehh?


It was a small order. 1 Dinafem Fruit Auto, a Haze Auto and a pack of Speedy Ganja, plus the freebies. I did email them and ask if they could swith out the TH Seeds freebies that were up when I ordered with the Emerald Triangle Seeds they replaced them with like an hour later. They said they couldn't, but maybe they did after all and that's why it took so long.


----------



## Sickwitit199 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've got a question might be dumb but is there a seed bank you can order from that's in the us thT we the package doesn't have to go through customs like in Cali or something?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> It was a small order. 1 Dinafem Fruit Auto, a Haze Auto and a pack of Speedy Ganja, plus the freebies. I did email them and ask if they could swith out the TH Seeds freebies that were up when I ordered with the Emerald Triangle Seeds they replaced them with like an hour later. They said they couldn't, but maybe they did after all and that's why it took so long.


 are you planning on growing that haze auto anytime soon msbotwin?? i've been super curious as to how good or bad that strain is.. i love haze's, but i've never grown an auto, and from what i hear about most of them, i really don't have much of a desire to grow any either as i always hear about how the potency isn't really anything to write home about so to speek..
i had a single bean of that haze auto, but traded it away on another site i belong to, and ever since, i've been kind of kicking myself not knowing if it was any good or not before hand..


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 29, 2011)

It's not on the horizon until around September. I wanted to give it a try, but others are higher up on my list!


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I usually give away any autos. IMHO there is no sense growing something I can't clone and probably won't medicate me sufficiently anyway.


----------



## matatan (Apr 30, 2011)

my first grow was an auto, easy ryder, its not potent at all. it was easy to grow, smelled nice and looked ok.. its regs. mids. because of the rundalis influence its nothing to wow your friends/customers/patients. imo


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 30, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Yeah, I usually give away any autos. IMHO there is no sense growing something I can't clone and probably won't medicate me sufficiently anyway.


Well, growing both autos and regular photoperiod plants I have a grow plan that will give at least 1 harvest per month. I can't do a truly perpetual grow because my set up isn't really suited for that. I did take colens this time, but I only have the room for 1 of them to be moved to flower. At this point, I'm looking for that "holy Grail" strain. Which will, for me, be sativa dominant. Then, I'll start working on cloning and breeding skills. For the time being, I'm just going to have fun learning about different strains.

And the autos let me slip in a bit of indica dominant smoke. Since I have sleeping problems, I'd like to have some nice, knock you on you butt smoke for night time.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 30, 2011)

matatan said:


> my first grow was an auto, easy ryder, its not potent at all. it was easy to grow, smelled nice and looked ok.. its regs. mids. because of the rundalis influence its nothing to wow your friends/customers/patients. imo


I grew Joint Dr. Easyrider and it was fire. You may have had a dud or something. Still today one of the most potent I have grown, ruderalis or not.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 30, 2011)

matatan said:


> my first grow was an auto, easy ryder, its not potent at all. it was easy to grow, smelled nice and looked ok.. its regs. mids. because of the rundalis influence its nothing to wow your friends/customers/patients. imo


Well, since I'm growing for my own personal stash that doesn't concern me overly much. And while the fruit auto does have a lower THC %, not all autos do. I'm about 2 weeks oof from harvesting an Mi5 Auto and that's supposed to have 20% THC. And she is loaded with buds, only a very few at the bottom, aren't substantial. I guess the proof of potency will be in the smoke! She's my first auto, so I'll see.


----------



## GringoLoco (Apr 30, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> At this point, I'm looking for that "holy Grail" strain.


Have you tried growing White Widow yet? I've tried several and stuck with Seedman's WW as she has the best characteristics; Grows fast and easy, can take a lot of food or no food, can handle stress excellently, yields plentiful chunky buds of amazing medicine which carries both aspects of Indica and Sativa and can be tweaked one way or the other depending on when you harvest (7-9 weeks). I've been growing the same lady for almost 3 years from a single seed and she still amazes me. If I had to pick only one strain to grow, it would be her, with LA Confidential a very close 2nd.


----------



## matatan (Apr 30, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I grew Joint Dr. Easyrider and it was fire. You may have had a dud or something. Still today one of the most potent I have grown, ruderalis or not.


guess so. the taste and smell was on point, but the high didnt last long and had a low ceiling. but, that was my first grow with minimal lighting and only gen hydro micro/grow/bloom. thats it. soooooo ill take your word for it lol. it did yield good for an auto tho, 21grams dried. which makes me think i did an ok job


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just ordered seeds for the first time..ima a clone guy so i never had to buy seeds..but now i want to grow certain strains i can't find in a clone form..ordered through attitude and did the pick and mix..i ordered Morning Glory, Snow White, CheeseWreck, Strawberry Blue, Yumbolt 47, LSD, Blueberry Gum, NY purple diesel and 3 freebies Super Skunk, Purple Haze and GigaBud..have u guys grown any of those strains?? im really looking forward to the first 4strains i named..that will be my next grow


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 30, 2011)

I have grown the gigabud it was hardy as hell. One of my first grows.

I have grown BOG's LSD but not Barney's( I assume that's what LSD it is)

The Blueberry Gum sounds great just in a name lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

cool, yea out of the freebies i think the gigabud will be the best quality..and yea my LSD is barney's version..i grew BOG's Grape Punch before and it was the best shit i ever grew..the co-op i bought it from sprouted them out from seed then sold em..would love to try any BOG strain..im also excited about the blueberry gum it sounds like a good cross..and that grape punch from BOG had bubblegum crossed into it from what i remember


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 30, 2011)

Seedsman's seeds site has a promo going right now that if you bug a pack of Mr. nice Seeds, you get a 5 pack of limited edition Nevilles Skunk. Damn I wish they delivered to US. 

http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/mr-nice-seedbank


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 30, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Seedsman's seeds site has a promo going right now that if you bug a pack of Mr. nice Seeds, you get a 5 pack of limited edition Nevilles Skunk. Damn I wish they delivered to US.
> 
> http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/mr-nice-seedbank


Didn't you order? Or someone did I thought. They have a really nice site I loved this http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-blueberry it's one of the best articles I ever read on dj's strains and am pretty bummed that my order for the mama thai hasn't gone through.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 30, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Seedsman's seeds site has a promo going right now that if you bug a pack of Mr. nice Seeds, you get a 5 pack of limited edition Nevilles Skunk. Damn I wish they delivered to US.
> 
> http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/mr-nice-seedbank


 hey maximus, i saw that same thing when i was checking out their site, but i could have sworn i just read in this thread only a few pages back that they do indeed ship to the us, and they're just like sow amazing seeds in that manner, and just saw that they don't when indeed they do.. i forget who said that they ship here, but i could have sworn it was in this thread..
and i know that i was in a thread just about them, and the owner dude was in it saying how he doesn't ship here when brick top broght something up, but i noticed that some of the people who were replying in the thread said that they got their orders, and i know that they lived in the us, so i don't know what the real deal is with seedism..
i'm sure that you could always try and place an order with them, and the worst that would happen is that you'll get an email back from them saying that they don't ship here, and they will never charge your card or anything like that..
i did this about a year or so ago over on sow amazing, and i was waiting to hear that they don't send here via email, but all i got the next day was a confirmation email and got my order in about a week or so after that..


----------



## hempstead (May 1, 2011)

I heard they say they don't ship and if you email to ask they will say no but if you just order it will come.



Hmm think Attitude will put out the promo tomorrow?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 1, 2011)

Now it reads your delivery address and if it's in USA, no go. Although I may pokemaround, see what happens. Thanks guys.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 1, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Hmm think Attitude will put out the promo tomorrow?


guess not... 

My wallet was all warmed up.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 1, 2011)

yeah man...im goin through withdrawals...im thinkin of makin an order at cannseur today..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 1, 2011)

just made an order from cannaseur...i got a 10 pack of breeders choice chitrali #1 and a 10 pack of their afghani hashplant. we'll see how it goes with them..


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

*I started growing in December 2010 and have or have tried to popped 16 different strains of MJ. I just placed another order today so when I received that package the count will go up to 21 strains. There are just so many strains that give different affects. I can't try them all (impossible) by I would like to try a few different ones. I have to stop for a while so that I can pay off my charge card. There might be one more strain that I have to buy before I temporarily stop.*


----------



## hempstead (May 2, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I started growing in December 2010 and have or have tried to popped 16 different strains of MJ. I just placed another order today so when I received that package the count will go up to 21 strains. There are just so many strains that give different affects. I can't try them all (impossible) by I would like to try a few different ones. I have to stop for a while so that I can pay off my charge card. There might be one more strain that I have to buy before I temporarily stop.*


It sounds like you will fit right in here. lol


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I heard they say they don't ship and if you email to ask they will say no but if you just order it will come.
> 
> Hmm think Attitude will put out the promo tomorrow?


*I ordered today, oh well. *


----------



## MsBotwin (May 2, 2011)

Hi, MsBBB! How are you? What new strains did you order? I'm debating right now on my order for the May promo.


----------



## hempstead (May 2, 2011)

I am after Serious Seed Kali Mist next. I may buy a few singles though because I whole pack is too expensive and I may not even like it.


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Hi, MsBBB! How are you? What new strains did you order? I'm debating right now on my order for the May promo.


*I am becoming a hopeless MJ seed hog! I hope the May promotion was included in my order, I am going to get 3 free seeds. You know what strains I ordered, I've been talking about them for the past week or so: LSD and Northern Lights Special, the one other strain on my wishlist would be Papaya (this one was suggested for me to try). Dang, I am a hoarder!*

*MsBotwin, what's on your wishlist???*


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am after Serious Seed Kali Mist next. I may buy a few singles though because I whole pack is too expensive and I may not even like it.


*I am finding out that I enjoy growing MJ. It can start as a lot of work, but not too much work once you get started, the second grow is much easier than the first. It can be costly to grow MJ, and in my situation it has been very expensive (much more than I would have liked to spend). In six months time I have invested a thousand plus in seed purchases (seeds, shipping and handling cost). There is no way I can use all that I grow and I am just learning which ones I might like.*


----------



## cmt1984 (May 2, 2011)

lol welcome MsBBB...good to see some more michiganders in here 


i got my 4-20 order from attitude today...usps tracking still isnt updated...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 2, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am after Serious Seed Kali Mist next. I may buy a few singles though because I whole pack is too expensive and I may not even like it.


I've heard Kali Mist is a weak strain and low producer. I've avoided it, but I'd like to hear if anyone else had a better experience.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 2, 2011)

MsBBB, welcome to the club. If you ever want to check out our seed banks, some of us have posted them in our "About Me" section of our profiles.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> MsBBB, welcome to the club. If you ever want to check out our seed banks, some of us have posted them in our "About Me" section of our profiles.


that reminds me...i wanted to put my list in the about me....gonna do that right now.


----------



## hempstead (May 2, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I've heard Kali Mist is a weak strain and low producer. I've avoided it, but I'd like to hear if anyone else had a better experience.


Hmmm never heard that about Kali Mist. Every person I heard speak about it spoke highly. The yield may not be that great but it is still 350-500 grams per m/sq. I do not care about yield, just quality. It may not be the one for people who like the intense indica stupefied stone but a good day stone when you have shit to do.


----------



## MsBotwin (May 2, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I am becoming a hopeless MJ seed hog! I hope the May promotion was included in my order, I am going to get 3 free seeds. You know what strains I ordered, I've been talking about them for the past week or so: LSD and Northern Lights Special, the one other strain on my wishlist would be Papaya (this one was suggested for me to try). Dang, I am a hoarder!*
> 
> *MsBotwin, what's on your wishlist???*


I wasn't sure if this was the same order! Well, my next order will probably be autos since I only have a few of those and have plans for them. But, among others, SSH, SLH, Purple Haze, Emerald Jack, Sour Lemon OG, Grapefruit Krush, Durban Poison. Off the top of my head, those are what come to mind, but I have a pretty long list of strains I'd like to try! LMFAO, it keeps getting longer all the time!


----------



## MsBotwin (May 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol welcome MsBBB...good to see some more michiganders in here
> 
> 
> i got my 4-20 order from attitude today...usps tracking still isnt updated...


Haha, mine was just handed off the USPS on Saturday. I'm hoping to get it by next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MsBBB (May 2, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I wasn't sure if this was the same order! Well, my next order will probably be autos since I only have a few of those and have plans for them. But, among others, SSH, SLH, Purple Haze, Emerald Jack, Sour Lemon OG, Grapefruit Krush, Durban Poison. Off the top of my head, those are what come to mind, but I have a pretty long list of strains I'd like to try! LMFAO, it keeps getting longer all the time!


*Not that I have any room to talk about anyone else hoarding seeds, but that's some list you have.*


----------



## MsBotwin (May 2, 2011)

Not hoarding, MsBBB. "_Collecting_". And planning for future grows, of course!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Not hoarding, MsBBB. "_Collecting_". And planning for future grows, of course!


 i hear you, i don't consider myself a hoarder so much as a a collector of genetics.. you never can know when some of these breeders we all know and love could potenetially get busted say, and their genetics could be lost forever... so it's up to us to make sure that this happens as lil as possible..
i was just reading something that outlaw had said that someone on here posted, and even he admitted that he lost everything that he had in his raid, so thank god there are people who like to keep strains in their lil collections, so all of that hard work isn't lost forever to some jerkoff gvt. raid..

and i've also only heard killer stuff about kali mist.. its supposed to be one of the best sativa dom strains out there... i know that brixktop is always talking its praises up as well.. its been on me lsit of to grow strains for awhile now, but for some reason i keep putting it off for a future grow..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i hear you, i don't consider myself a hoarder so much as a a collector of genetics.. you never can know when some of these breeders we all know and love could potenetially get busted say, and their genetics could be lost forever... so it's up to us to make sure that this happens as lil as possible..
> i was just reading something that outlaw had said that someone on here posted, and even he admitted that he lost everything that he had in his raid, so thank god there are people who like to keep strains in their lil collections, so all of that hard work isn't lost forever to some jerkoff gvt. raid..
> 
> and i've also only heard killer stuff about kali mist.. its supposed to be one of the best sativa dom strains out there... i know that brixktop is always talking its praises up as well.. its been on me lsit of to grow strains for awhile now, but for some reason i keep putting it off for a future grow..


its the flowering time I'm sure lol.


----------



## MsBotwin (May 2, 2011)

Kali Mist is on my wish list!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Kali Mist is on my wish list!


 i have a few of the beans, just haven't gotten around to growing them yet, as i always seem to pick up something else that catches me eye that i want to grow out first..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i have a few of the beans, just haven't gotten around to growing them yet, as i always seem to pick up something else that catches me eye that i want to grow out first..


There is always something else that catches our eyes....LMFAO...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> There is always something else that catches our eyes....LMFAO...


 so very true my friend, so very true.. i know that you're as bad as i am with buying new stuff, lol.. how's the gf doing mind?? been thinking about you.. hope all is well..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

romulan discontiued , mikado discontinued, chocolate rain out of stock, Killing kush out of stock, barney's blue cheese and top dawg discontinued, PCK out of stock, JW BB Out of stock, gorilla grape discontinued.....I only regret the stuff I don't buy seriously.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> romulan discontiued , mikado discontinued, chocolate rain out of stock, Killing kush out of stock, barney's blue cheese and top dawg discontinued, PCK out of stock, JW BB Out of stock, gorilla grape discontinued.....I only regret the stuff I don't buy seriously.


 damn, i didn't know that romulan was discontinued as well.. i always thought that romulan was a back bone of their company to be honest.. jesh, i've always had my eye on romulan too..
and i couldn't agree with you anymore pipe.. you never know when a strain may not be around any longer.. they are plants after all, one or both of the parents in a cross can and do die sometimes, making the cross no longer available.. i know that this happened with cali connection and their raskal og, which still kills me as i haven't found me pack of them yet, uggh..
and its happened to a lot of other strains as well.. martian mean green by dna, no longer available, a lot of stuff be dj short, same deal.. and don't even get started on breeders like i was saying earlier who happened to get popped, like say elite or outlaw for two of the many. ... you have any clue as to how hard it is to get your hands on some of their gear now that things have fallen apart for the breeders?? well, i'm sure you do as well as i do..
i've been going to flea markets since i was a wee lad, and over the years i've learned that if i see something i want, i have to buy it when i see it.. sometimes i would debate it, and walk off, and get say an aisle over, and say i'm going to go back and get it, only to be walking up to see someone handing over the cash for the item i had wanted.. this has happened wayy more than i care to admit.. but at the same time, i think its taught me a very valuable lesson in life... now, if i see something that i want in a seed, and i have the cash to buy it, i try and get it when i notice it and see that it is in stock at the time.. nothing pisses me off more than seeing something in stock one day, and going back a day later only for it to be out of stock.. i don't know how long it took me to pick up martian mean green after putting it off for about a year when it was available, but thank god for some good friends who happen to look out for me, i was able to pick it up..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

Well technically romulan is still around at next generation, but the original company federation is no longer operating. I guess one of the owners of Federation decided to get out of the biz and so net gen was formed. From all accounts people who grew the original and next gens say that next gens is not like the original at all. Fed's version was Romulan x WR and than backcrossed and I hear Next Gen used the blueberry as the outcross and I don't know if it has been backcrossed as many times as Fed's. I am glad I got some of these but I really wanted to get more and when I did I was so confused. I also would have loved to try their hawaiian sativa cuz I've heard so many good things about it. Than there's breeder steve quitting too and as you mentioned DJ's gear is all being discontinued. When it comes to seeds it's so hard to know what the future will bring and even if the breeders are still around they often just quit making certain beans. I went to the book store last week and was looking at the newest Big book of buds and apparently DJ's son is breeding now an has strains out I don't know where to get them though?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

damn, i hadn't realized that all of the dj short line was going as well.. i just always knew that a lot of his stuff was no longer available, but good to know.. i'll have to pick up a few of his strains that i've always had my eye on now i guess..
i've always wanted his vaniluna, but of course, can you guess what th deal is on that one. lol.. 
i also forget to mentio say afropips in my list of out of business breeders, and they had some really nice landrace sativa's that always looked very nice if you're into some ultra long flowr periods, lol..
how much more time are you looking at on your sativa's pipe?? they coming along nicely for you?? and how are the buds, on the fluffier side, or are they dense?? and i'm not just talking about fluffy like we were talking about the other day, but its just that i've always heard that sativa buds can be really fluffy, so i was just wondering what the deal is on yours..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

yeah afropips too, shit!. Finding malawi gold and durban in stock is not an easy task that's for sure. I told my bro I was trying to get durban he said he hates that shit but IDK LOL. I was looking at the genes of the cannalope haze and I think it may be durban that gave the indica like structure and probably taste too. 

The sativas are looking okay. Having such weak light has been the biggest problem when your plants are 4 foot tall but I mean theirs some decent sized buds. i think I was a little quick to say the hawaiians wouldn't be done in 9 weeks, it's a little over 9 weeks noow and they don't seem to be fattening up much. I need to take some pics of the trichs or borrow a scope or something but sativas are a little tricky to judge when they are done compared to indicas and the new light is so bright and orange I really need to look at them closer but most hairs are orange already. I figured I'd go 11 weeks to make sure the seeds develop nicely and the oaxacans still needs a little more time since it's 2 weeks behind the others. After reading one of Brick top's posts I read that reeferman's CG says 74 days finishing so that isn't bad at all so 11 weeks it is if the seeds are done. They have the fluffiest buds just long fox tail colas but one is looking super dank and frosty. They have a lemon grass smell and I can't wait to try it. The oaxacan on the other hand has big fat fox tailing buds that smell fruity as hell, biggest buds to date =D I had to attach another zip tie cuz she nearly snapped the branch, I'll get some good pics at the end of the week.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

i've been wanting to try some durbain poison for ages now, but always seem to forget about it come time to order some beans.. but yah, i've heard from more than one person that dp is some really really nice smoke.. i had assumed that dp was more of a sativa being from africa and all..

i was just over on the attitude once you mentioned dj short going down, and every strain of his over there is indeed out of stock, other than the vaniluna, lol, which is the one i had thought was out of stock..
man, i was having a brain fart trying to think of banks to look for to see if any of them had any dj short gear.. i came up with dope-seeds.com, herbies headshop, growshop alien, and of course the tude, but none of them even carry any dj short's gear, let alone have it in stock, other than the tude.. i guess i'm going to have to look a lil further..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so very true my friend, so very true.. i know that you're as bad as i am with buying new stuff, lol.. how's the gf doing mind?? been thinking about you.. hope all is well..


She is doing well!Had a infection set-in on her chest wound.
But i got that handled in a hurry,her daughters where not doing a good job with her.So i told them that they where not needed anymore.
Failed a surprise drug test at my pain doctors!So i have to quite smoking for awhile,Really sucks though.As the herb really helped out my back spasams way better than any mucsle relaxant could ever do,plus i could still function.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've been wanting to try some durbain poison for ages now, but always seem to forget about it come time to order some beans.. but yah, i've heard from more than one person that dp is some really really nice smoke.. i had assumed that dp was more of a sativa being from africa and all..
> 
> i was just over on the attitude once you mentioned dj short going down, and every strain of his over there is indeed out of stock, other than the vaniluna, lol, which is the one i had thought was out of stock..
> man, i was having a brain fart trying to think of banks to look for to see if any of them had any dj short gear.. i came up with dope-seeds.com, herbies headshop, growshop alien, and of course the tude, but none of them even carry any dj short's gear, let alone have it in stock, other than the tude.. i guess i'm going to have to look a lil further..


well it isn't that DP is indica but I think it might have indica like qualities like short flowering and maybe wider leaves. Theoaxacans had wide leaves at first too but like the cannalopes as they get bigger they start to spread out more. 
IDK if DJ's going to quit breeding but a lot of his strains are being discontinued: Blue moonshine has been gone for a while and velvet bud and I think coca kush and vanilluna are discontinued too (according to attitude anyways)and with his son breeding it wouldn't surprise me if he concentrated more on helping him then working with his old strains. Seedboutique. com usually has DJ stuff in stock but I have neverr ordered from them. Hempdepot was running a special on some DJ gear too might still b on sale.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

lol, beat me to it.. i was just going to come back and say that i checked out hemp depot and they indeed still have a lot of dj short gear on their site.. i didn't really notice if any of it was on sale though.. i was really interested in his cocoa kush after smoking sannies chocolate rains as i loved that strain, and i know that cocoa kush was one half of the cross, so i was curious as to how it was on its one..
dj short's gear sems to run under the radar a lot.. by that i mean that i don't seem to see very many grow reports on much of his gear, and for as long as he's been around, i've always found that to be a lil odd.. it seems to me that more people around here are into stuff from say greenhouse or some other of the newer flavor of the month clubs, and not too much on some of the older breeders for some odd reason.. oh well, what can you do.. i'll have to check out the seed botique.. i've ordered from them a couple of times and have never had any issues.. not always the fastest delivery time, that is for sure, but i've always gotten my gear from them.. they are who i get a lot of my bog gear from..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

I think it's mainly the price that steers people away, especialy when so may of his strains are available in some form from so many other breeders. I couldn't afford or rather wanted a bigger selection so I tried Joey weed's Blueberry and they were a good bargain IMO. The cocao kush s also the same male they used in the choco mix too. I always waned to try flo and f13 but I really was after that highland oaxacan gold experience and well, I think I will just grow those for a while =D. 

Back in the day, I downloaded a torrent that was just labeled cannabis pics or something and the whole huge folder was nothing but pictures of BOG gear. I had never heard of them before that but every single picture was loaded with trichs. Most of the pictures were bogglegum and lifesaver and any one of them could have been a BOTM winner at almost any competition. People at IC have a lot of respect for BOG and from what I've read, sour bubble is one of the hardiest plants you'll ever find and practically impossible to hermie on you.

Oh yeah the dj stuff is not on sale any more at HD


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

i also always wanted to try and grow his flo too.. oh well, maybe one day.. i'm going to go over and check out what all the bou has going on..


----------



## puffntuff (May 2, 2011)

Damn Ive been busy trimming. I come back and read all these breeders are quitting!! What up with that. Breeder Steve?? Dj short?? Also should I grab some f3s up?? I never have before but wanted some other advice.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 2, 2011)

damn. so tempted to pick up some bogglegum, and some sour lifesaver, and they have some flo over there as well.. and of course i've been dying to pick up this strain by mr nice called the cure as i was a huge cure fan when i was in my goth / skate rad period, and i've never even heard of that strain other than on that site.. they have the cure, the rolling stones, and pink floyd i think are the other one... opps, almost forgot about u2 as well.. i know the cure is i think it's nl x a haze i do believe.. sounds ok, and its not super pricey either..
i'm trying to be a good boy though and resist my urges to buy anymore beans..
i was just trying to buy a new pair of sunglasses off of the ferrari website the other day.. they were like 300 sum euro, and when i went to check out, it kept telling me that i had some part of my info wrong, but i know that i didn't, so maybe it was just someone telling me to save me cash, lol.. it just pisses me off about the glasses as i had seen a pair kinda just like them in the ferrari store when i was in venice, but my gf talked me out of getting them at the time, and i ended up getting a slightly cheaper pair instead, but fuck, i still want them bitches..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 2, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Damn Ive been busy trimming. I come back and read all these breeders are quitting!! What up with that. Breeder Steve?? Dj short?? Also should I grab some f3s up?? I never have before but wanted some other advice.


Breeder steve at SOL is breeding grapes and making wines these days I guess. You can still find some of his old gear at a couple places but strains like blockhead and Shiskaberry are nowhere to be found for years. Grab some f3s of what puffnstuff? IDK but you probably should anyways  

Yeah racer I know what you mean some places just don't want to take your money and it's not even worth it. I wouldn't pay 300$ for a pair of sunglasses but I would pay that much for a rare penny so to each his own I guess.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Breeder steve at SOL is breeding grapes and making wines these days I guess. You can still find some of his old gear at a couple places but strains like blockhead and Shiskaberry are nowhere to be found for years. Grab some f3s of what puffnstuff? IDK but you probably should anyways
> 
> Yeah racer I know what you mean some places just don't want to take your money and it's not even worth it. I wouldn't pay 300$ for a pair of sunglasses but I would pay that much for a rare penny so to each his own I guess.


 those are two of the best strains he put out....shishka is beast! and blockhead is retarded potent...i miss em both....gotta be some cuts of Shishk somewere..Chimera has some real nice crosses with it.


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

*Attitudes New Promo, I like it and may participate if I find something I want in stock. lol





​ 
We sell our seeds for souvenir purposes only and for storage in-case the laws change. We at The Attitude are here to help, but we have our restrictions. We can not, and will not discuss germination/yields/THC levels (etc.) of seeds, as it is ILLEGAL to germinate seeds in the United Kingdom and we cannot be seen to be promoting this. Unfortunately, E-mails may be ignored and remain unanswered if questions relate to the above and you may be refused a sale should you persist in requesting further information. ​*


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

Just got my 4/20 order. Lame Tshirts. heh I will stick to the mugs, atleast I will use them. I am too old and upstanding to wear a 420 tshirt with a big potleaf on it in public, maybe if I was 20 again. heh


----------



## a dog named chico (May 3, 2011)

hmm that isn't a bad minium buy price. kind like saying buy one get three free.


----------



## MsBBB (May 3, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Just got my 4/20 order. Lame Tshirts. heh I will stick to the mugs, atleast I will use them. I am too old and upstanding to wear a 420 tshirt with a big potleaf on it in public, maybe if I was 20 again. heh


*Ditto, you stated that so well!*


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2011)

i got a nice shirt from the tude....it has an american flag on it and it says high life on the bottom...i like it  but if it wasnt free i wouldnt get it...fuck the waste of money stealth shipping...

looks like a good promo to me, i love world of seeds...glad i waited to buy a few of their stains, that 15% off will be real nice with the 420 code..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've been wanting to try some of their strains out too,I'm glad they're not just a bunch of autos. Too bad they switched the freebies. I was loving that big group of G-13 strains. I think I'll wait until the second half of the promo, they usually switch freebies around mid promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

ehh, it doesn't really look like anything that i'm really that interested in, the promo that is, lol...
and all of the t shirts that i've gotten from the tude, i've never gotten anything that has any form of a referance of weed on it.. and as a matter of fact, the last three or four shirts that i've gotten from them are the attitude ones that have their big fist logo on it and on the bottom of it it says respect.. i'm just glad that they finally started to stock some sizes for us big boys... i used to hate to get the t shirts from them as they never friggin fit me worth a poo, and it was a complete waste of money.. not that i'm all that fat, just tall, and i have the body of a god, too bad its buddha, lol.. i just have a lil belly, and i hate shirts that are anything near being tight.. uggh, i would never make a good girl as i can't stand tight clothes..
i also like the messenger bag option from the tude.. i must have about three or so of them, and they are really nice.. the one i got was kind of on the small side, but the other two are really nice.. i like a nice messenger bag like that for when i go on vacations, its nice to say put a camera in, and i tour book or what have you.. my old bag has been all over europe with me.. and now i'm using the one bag to store all of my seeds in.. i have them all in a big smelly proof bag that came from an order i got from spark 420 with a t shirt, and i put all of the beans in the bag, and then into the other bag..

btw, if anyone likes strain related tee's, i highly recommend checking out spark 420.. they aren't you normal pot head tee's with big weed leaves on them like hemp was saying, but a lil more low key with just say a strain name on them, and a pretty cool pic that has something to do with the strain name, like the trainwreck one has a picture of a trainwreck on it..
i just like them as i can wear them out in public without everyone knowing what the dilly is, but at the same time, you get the nod of approval from people who know what is up..
its a nice way to advertise the fact that i'm a pothead without it being in everyone's face who is not a pothead if that makes sense at all..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

here is the trainwreck tee from spark 420 that i was talking about...


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

Bro grimms c99 f3 ??


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Bro grimms c99 f3 ??


 i missed that auction on tks....very pissed about that one...


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

Cmt what is open pollination there talking about over there at tk


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

i'm pretty sure an open pollination is when you have a room full of males and a room full of females and you simply let them all do their thing instead of picking say one male and one female and pollinating them individually like how its done if your working on a cross say.. 
at least this is what i've always thought it to mean, lets see if i'm right or wrong, lol...


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

That shit seems risky. You wouldn't know anything about the genes except for the names of mom and dad no specifics.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> That shit seems risky. You wouldn't know anything about the genes except for the names of mom and dad no specifics.


 i mean, i could be completely wrong, lol, this is just what i've always thought it to mean..

that is not to say that it couldn't simply be a room full of dads of the same strain, and a room full of mom's of the same strain.. it would still be an open pollination if you just let them do their thing instead of picking one male for one female and pollinating them by hand.. in an open pollination, your not really looking for a specific pheno, and breeding for certain traits, you're just breeding with everything that you have all at once.. and of course, you're going to end up with a ton of different pheno's in the end, and i would imagine that you'd have to do a ton of growing to find what your looking for afterwards, but then again i could be completely wrong about this, lol..
where the hell is cmt, lol....


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 3, 2011)

*Hey have any of you guys grown the SOMANGO from soma seeds?? How about the limited edition Jack Herer x Super Skunk from sensi seeds?? i really want to grow those 2 strains their just really pricey..wanted to know if any of you guys have grown them before and how did it turn out..????*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

i picked up the jack herer x skunk, but i traded them before i had a chance to grow them, but i'm sure its a nice strain to say the least.. i don't see how you could go wrong with that one tbh.. i heard that its an easier to grow jack herer and it helps bring down the flowering time on jack as well.. sounds like a win win to me, which is why i had ordered it, lol..
and i don't know much about somango.. it always seems like you either hear of people who either love soma's work, or they hate it. don't hear too many people saying it was ehh, it was ok... like i said, most of the time i hear someone say it was awesome, or someone saying his gear is shit.. this is why i've never grown any of soma's gear myself as i'm not sure where the truth lies..


----------



## MsBBB (May 3, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah, I've been wanting to try some of their strains out too,I'm glad they're not just a bunch of autos. Too bad they switched the freebies. I was loving that big group of G-13 strains. I think I'll wait until the second half of the promo, they usually switch freebies around mid promo.


*I didn't know about the upcoming first of month sale until this morning when it was posted here. So, the Attitude has a sale every first of the month? Anyway, I should be receiving the G13 Labs Super Skunk, Purple Haze, and Gigabud as freebies with my before the first of the month order.*


----------



## Metasynth (May 3, 2011)

First weekend of every month, yep...makes it temptin' to start a collection, doesn't it...


----------



## MsBBB (May 3, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> First weekend of every month, yep...makes it temptin' to start a collection, doesn't it...


*Yes, it does make it too easy to keep adding to the seed collection. I have started my collection already.*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I didn't know about the upcoming first of month sale until this morning when it was posted here. So, the Attitude has a sale every first of the month? Anyway, I should be receiving the G13 Labs Super Skunk, Purple Haze, and Gigabud as freebies with my before the first of the month order.*


 nice, i've grown out the super skunk, and i have to say that i was pleasantly pleased by it.. one note on it though if you're planning on growing it any time soon.. odor control, lol.. that strain smelled like there were two skunks under my bed having unprotected butt sex.. it was crazy strong.. i mean, wicked wicked dead skunk stunk... i'm always readking people asking what ever happened to that old fashioned skunk smell that they knew from growing up, and i tell them all to grow g13 labs super skunk, you won't regret it, unless of course you don't have good odor control, than you'll do nothing but regret it like i did.. i highly recommend this strain if you're looking for an old skool skunk smell and high.. really good stuff..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> That shit seems risky. You wouldn't know anything about the genes except for the names of mom and dad no specifics.


The reason for using open pollination is to guarantee more diversity in the strain. A Landrace strain will have many common traits and are still part of the same strain, but there is a wide range of different genes present because of the numerous amount of donors involved. In animal breeding for instance, many pure breeds have associated problems with them and is usually the direct result of using a single male or female and the more they breed the more closely related they become which can lead to inbreeding depression. You can't always see the bad traits in the parents, especially males since they are not used for marijuana, and when they do show themselves it's usually too late. Plants that are too inbred will not be able to adapt and are therefore more vulnerable to ailments or changes in their environment. It may be harder to stabilize specific traits when using multiple plants, but if only using a single male and female can also lead to other species specific traits being lost. If your breeding for a specific trait it is probably better to choose multiple plants that show the characteristics you are looking for and not just one to ensure a good pool for the future. Many breeders do just that, off the top of my head I can say chimera and tom hill both practice open pollination using multiple plants after culling the plants that show traits that are not desirable.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 3, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I didn't know about the upcoming first of month sale until this morning when it was posted here. So, the Attitude has a sale every first of the month? Anyway, I should be receiving the G13 Labs Super Skunk, Purple Haze, and Gigabud as freebies with my before the first of the month order.*


o-m-g samzies lol i just got the same 3 freebies..ima put those 3 girls outside in the cali sunshine though..not to excited about the super skunk cuz the pics made it look like it had no crystals what so ever but the other two should be cool


----------



## MsBBB (May 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, i've grown out the super skunk, and i have to say that i was pleasantly pleased by it.. one note on it though if you're planning on growing it any time soon.. odor control, lol.. that strain smelled like there were two plants under my bed having unprotected butt sex.. it was crazy strong.. i mean, wicked wicked dead skunk stunk... i'm always readking people asking what ever happened to that old fashioned skunk smell that they knew from growing up, and i tell them all to grow g13 labs super skunk, you won't regret it, unless of course you don't have good odor control, than you'll do nothing but regret it like i did.. i highly recommend this strain if you're looking for an old skool skunk smell and high.. really good stuff..


*Back in the day weed smell is one that I'd like to find and grow. I had the Nirvana Old Skool deal package (Swiss Cheese and Master Kush) on my wishlist for this very reason. I will only have 1 seed of the Super Skunk so I hope it pops and grows. If it is anything like you have described I will have to take cuttings and maybe possibly try my mothering skills. If it doesn't take I'll just have to order it in the future. Thanks for the info*


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 3, 2011)

Where was the auction?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i picked up the jack herer x skunk, but i traded them before i had a chance to grow them, but i'm sure its a nice strain to say the least.. i don't see how you could go wrong with that one tbh.. i heard that its an easier to grow jack herer and it helps bring down the flowering time on jack as well.. sounds like a win win to me, which is why i had ordered it, lol..
> and i don't know much about somango.. it always seems like you either hear of people who either love soma's work, or they hate it. don't hear too many people saying it was ehh, it was ok... like i said, most of the time i hear someone say it was awesome, or someone saying his gear is shit.. this is why i've never grown any of soma's gear myself as i'm not sure where the truth lies..


damn that's no bueno...i was hoping SOMA would have good reviews..the Rock Bud, Lavender and Somango look like some FIRE..i might still give it a go..i'll just buy one seed of that and the Jack Herer x Super Skunk


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Where was the auction?


 i thought he had said on tks...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i thought he had said on tks...


Wow, I feel like a dork. What is tks?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Wow, I feel like a dork. What is tks?


 tks is the trichome kings auction site.. they have a ton of smaller lesser known breeders that i've pretty much only seen on their site.. they do have some stuff from the bigger breeders, but for the most part, it's mostly lesser known breeders..

http://www.earthscure.net/index.php


----------



## greengenez (May 3, 2011)

Dork. lol 
Now will someone tell him, so I know too.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

shit sorry, don't know what happened there, that first link is for their forums, and this link is for their auction site, my bad...

http://tksauctions.net/


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

I like to go with smaller know breeders because their strains are less know and open up the diversity of my growroom. Alot of those dudes are just like us. Growing because they like to and have the time to growout what they like. Plus you can find slot of lost strains there. Good luck!!


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

I never thought I would say this but I have way too much weed. lol I may end up making lots of hash out of it. I have about a half pound curing and another 3 plants/ounces ready to be hung up to dry. On top of that I have 6 more finishing in the flower tent which will give me atleast another half pound. Can anyone thing of anything creative to waste it on? lol


----------



## MsBBB (May 3, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I never thought I would say this but I have way too much weed. lol I may end up making lots of hash out of it. I have about a half pound curing and another 3 plants/ounces ready to be hung up to dry. On top of that I have 6 more finishing in the flower tent which will give me atleast another half pound. Can anyone thing of anything creative to waste it on? lol


*I am waiting on the time when I will have enough on hand for smoking, making edibles/medibles, hash, tinctures, and oil. I know a few people that really like the oil, so I think that I might like to try making it myself, that's about the only way that I will try them. *


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I never thought I would say this but I have way too much weed. lol I may end up making lots of hash out of it. I have about a half pound curing and another 3 plants/ounces ready to be hung up to dry. On top of that I have 6 more finishing in the flower tent which will give me atleast another half pound. Can anyone thing of anything creative to waste it on? lol


 you could always make some hash.. you use a lot of bud and don't get all that much return in hash.. bubble bags are fun to mess around with, and the end product can be one of the best hash that you can make yourself..
you can also mess around and make some budder.. i made my first batch of brownies a few months ago, and they were knock me on my ass good.. i used about a half of ounce of reggie bud to two sticks of budder, and a shit ton of leaf material that i had laying around as well.. i was ripped like i've never been off of any form of marijuana in my life off of just one of them, but of course my first time i ate almost three of them, and was wickedly retarded from them..
that is about all of the things that i know of to "waste" some weed, lol.. if you don't have any bubble bags, i got mine from sprung, and they were well under $100 for the five bag five gallon set..


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

Full melt hash and butter. That's what I do. It's fun to have a cookout with your buddies that you smoke with and hook em up with cannabutter corn steaks baked potatoes and then dessert. Man o man they'll start to wonder what's up by the time dessert comes but everyone will be feeling great.


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I am waiting on the time when I will have enough on hand for smoking, making edibles/medibles, hash, tinctures, and oil. I know a few people that really like the oil, so I think that I might like to try making it myself, that's about the only way that I will try them. *


Hmm oil sounds good.



racerboy71 said:


> you could always make some hash.. you use a lot of bud and don't get all that much return in hash.. bubble bags are fun to mess around with, and the end product can be one of the best hash that you can make yourself..
> you can also mess around and make some budder.. i made my first batch of brownies a few months ago, and they were knock me on my ass good.. i used about a half of ounce of reggie bud to two sticks of budder, and a shit ton of leaf material that i had laying around as well.. i was ripped like i've never been off of any form of marijuana in my life off of just one of them, but of course my first time i ate almost three of them, and was wickedly retarded from them..
> that is about all of the things that i know of to "waste" some weed, lol.. if you don't have any bubble bags, i got mine from sprung, and they were well under $100 for the five bag five gallon set..


I can't eat brownies. Doh! I can maybe use the butter on something else though. heh I have bubblebags already and have trim saved up in my freezer so I may just make a nice chunk of hash. I may just do away with the LA woman, she is good but I like the powerkush much better, but I will wait for it to cure longer before I judge it. The LA still has a little grassy taste. Or maybe half powerkush and half LA mixed with all my trim savings. heh


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> tks is the trichome kings auction site.. they have a ton of smaller lesser known breeders that i've pretty much only seen on their site.. they do have some stuff from the bigger breeders, but for the most part, it's mostly lesser known breeders..
> 
> http://www.earthscure.net/index.php


Wow, thanks RB! I just bought a pack of BrothersGrimm C99 that just got posted! Hope they're real.


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Full melt hash and butter. That's what I do. It's fun to have a cookout with your buddies that you smoke with and hook em up with cannabutter corn steaks baked potatoes and then dessert. Man o man they'll start to wonder what's up by the time dessert comes but everyone will be feeling great.


What is full melt hash? I can google it but I am a lazy stoner.


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

I just saw that leave my list!! You owe ya bastard!! Lol j/k check your spam folder for the invoice.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2011)

you don't have to make brownies with the budder, you can use the budder in any recipe that calls for butter, i just so happened to make brownies as i'm a chocolate junkie... you can also make some green dragon with some of the trim if your into alcohol at all, which i'm not really into, but not everyone is like me obviously.. i've heard that green dragon can be pretty potent,, you can also bury some bud in the yard if you have tons and tons of it and it will keep pretty well this well.. just have to make sure its in a nice airtight container..


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

Full melt is the hash at the very bottom of your bags. Used with the finest mesh so it only catches the trichome heads nothing else.


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Full melt is the hash at the very bottom of your bags. Used with the finest mesh so it only catches the trichome heads nothing else.


Oh ok so basically the hash I have been making. I just thought it was called bubble hash.


----------



## hempstead (May 3, 2011)

I may try and make a tincture because I am interested in the left over cheese clothe compress. I hear it does great things for sore muscles.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you don't have to make brownies with the budder, you can use the budder in any recipe that calls for butter, i just so happened to make brownies as i'm a chocolate junkie... you can also make some green dragon with some of the trim if your into alcohol at all, which i'm not really into, but not everyone is like me obviously.. i've heard that green dragon can be pretty potent,, you can also bury some bud in the yard if you have tons and tons of it and it will keep pretty well this well.. just have to make sure its in a nice airtight container..


I make sugar cookies, chocolate chips, all kinds of cookies with our budder.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> That shit seems risky. You wouldn't know anything about the genes except for the names of mom and dad no specifics.


 racerboy is correct...you just grow them together and let them do their thing.

i dont really prefer that method cuz of the wide range of phenos you would get but with those strains i would like to have a wide range of phenos to choose from..

i really hope those bros grimm c99 come back up for sale....nobody won the auction...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2011)

@racerboy...not sure if it was mentioned but you can use cooking oil too...which from what i hear is more efficient than butter..


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

Yeah they did. Maximus cannabis bought it. I was about to order a he pulled the rug out from underneath me!! Lol.


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

Hate to be a bad news bearer but they came up for sale just now so I bought em. Hopefully they'll come up
Again. Check there in an hr.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2011)

oh...thats weird...the auction i was watchin says there was no winner.

not bad news to me, i'd rather see one of you guys get it then someone i dont know.

know of any other auction sites?


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2011)

We are close enough neighbors if they don't come up for auction again let me know maybe we can work something out.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2011)

sounds good to me man, i'm always down to barter.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 4, 2011)

Does TKS give freebies?


----------



## cmt1984 (May 4, 2011)

sweet! i just won a bros grimm c99 auction.

last time i won some shit from tks i got 2 free packs of seeds and one auction i won was for 6 seeds but the breeder gave me 12 seeds..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Does TKS give freebies?


 i got freebies from tks when i got my order from themm.. og x bubba x bb sativa is what i got from them for freebies...


----------



## MsBotwin (May 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> shit sorry, don't know what happened there, that first link is for their forums, and this link is for their auction site, my bad...
> 
> http://tksauctions.net/


Racerboy, you are an enabler! I went and checked out tks auctions. They have OG Chocolate Thai, the buyout price is $150. Way too rich for my blood! But, now that I know about them, I am not going to be able to resist!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

I used to hate reading te MILFs section in skunk magazine. I thought it was cheap hhe always entered his own strains that were seemingly unavailable to the public. I was more then bummed out when I found TKS and that all those strains were no longer listed and I no longer had any budget for new strains. There are some great looking strains up for auction there still when I was there yesterday though, damn. From the sounds of things, I will be getting some c99s and Jack Herers very soon myself. 

Now, off to buy a tent and all the other accessories that goes with it.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I used to hate reading te MILFs section in skunk magazine. I thought it was cheap hhe always entered his own strains that were seemingly unavailable to the public. I was more then bummed out when I found TKS and that all those strains were no longer listed and I no longer had any budget for new strains. There are some great looking strains up for auction there still when I was there yesterday though, damn. From the sounds of things, I will be getting some c99s and Jack Herers very soon myself.
> 
> Now, off to buy a tent and all the other accessories that goes with it.


 i signed up over at the skunk forums awhile ago, and on their forums tks is like riu's attitude... they are all over their forums, but that's not even the way i had originally heard about them though.. but i just thought that i'd mention that they seem to go hand in hand since pipe brought it up first.. so yeah, if you read skunk and see something in there that catches your eye, you may just be able to pick it up on tks...
btw, i've always loved the milf section of the mag.. that is what i've always liked about skunk over high times lately.. high times seems to be all about the major breeders like say, hmm, greenhouse for one, lol, and skunk seems to be geared a lil more to the smaller breeders out there.. i'm sure pipe remembers when ripz made skunk with his bck i think it was.. i thought it was pretty cool at the time... and i even heard that rockster and kaliman seeds is in the new issue of weed world if any of us americans happen to read this british mag..


----------



## MsBBB (May 4, 2011)

*LOL! Everyone on this thread is an ENABLER! Lets continue to feed our addiction, oops, collection...*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> Racerboy, you are an enabler! I went and checked out tks auctions. They have OG Chocolate Thai, the buyout price is $150. Way too rich for my blood! But, now that I know about them, I am not going to be able to resist!


 well, duh, you don't think i want to be the only one addicted to buying beans and never knowing what i'm going to be growing next do you?? lol...

but i think it's always good to share what i know with others as well.. i don't like to keep things to myself if i think that others can benefit from my knowledge, i'm more than willing to share the wealth.. there is usually always more than enough to go around, so i don't really see the point in hoarding..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh...thats weird...the auction i was watchin says there was no winner.
> 
> not bad news to me, i'd rather see one of you guys get it then someone i dont know.
> 
> know of any other auction sites?


 well, the farm is an auction site, well atleast thc bay is, but it would be a cold day in hell before i sent any of my cash to logic.. that wouldn't be very logical of me now would it? lol...


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

> Racerboy, you are an enabler! I went and checked out tks auctions. They have OG Chocolate Thai, the buyout price is $150. Way too rich for my blood! But, now that I know about them, I am not going to be able to resist!


And there's also this in case you miss out there. IDK if they are the same brand but I've been window shopping for them myself. http://cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/index.php?route=product/category&path=71



> *LOL! Everyone on this thread is an ENABLER! Lets continue to feed our addiction, oops, collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly you guys make me strive for more. Isn't that what collecting is all about? Always gotta have something like the next guys and when we are displeased or had a great experience with a strain we can improve the collections of each other. Don't get me wrong I enjoy popping them as much as I like picking them, it's just I have to stay within a limit. 



racerboy71 said:


> i signed up over at the skunk forums awhile ago, and on their forums tks is like riu's attitude... they are all over their forums, but that's not even the way i had originally heard about them though.. but i just thought that i'd mention that they seem to go hand in hand since pipe brought it up first.. so yeah, if you read skunk and see something in there that catches your eye, you may just be able to pick it up on tks...
> btw, i've always loved the milf section of the mag.. that is what i've always liked about skunk over high times lately.. high times seems to be all about the major breeders like say, hmm, greenhouse for one, lol, and skunk seems to be geared a lil more to the smaller breeders out there.. i'm sure pipe remembers when ripz made skunk with his bck i think it was.. i thought it was pretty cool at the time... and i even heard that rockster and kaliman seeds is in the new issue of weed world if any of us americans happen to read this british mag..


I do remember that I thought it was awesome myself at the time. Funny you bring that up as I was staring at some black cherry kush seeds yesterday and always the first thing that comes to mind. The nice thing about skunks milfs is that they usually have strains I am already interesteed in and the information isn't usually just the common strain description thrown around at every other site or publication. My all time favorite was when they did Romulan and you have the breeder explaining it's a sativa strain, which is weird because it's usually considered 100% indica and looks like an indica too. I was always a bit skeptical myself as it's origin is sativa and Jason King commented in the cannabible about it tasting of a califorrnia haze hybrid. It is a peculiar strain tough I can say the description is pretty accurate. 



My other is burmese I got that one somewhere around here too. I'm still waiting to get my hands on those since I picked up my first cannabis culture 10 years ago.


----------



## hempstead (May 4, 2011)

ad·dic·tion (




-d




k




sh




n)_n._*1. **a. * Compulsive physiological and psychological need for a habit-forming substance: a drug used in the treatment of heroin addiction.
*b. * An instance of this: a person with multiple chemical addictions.

*2. **a. * The condition of being habitually or compulsively occupied with or or involved in something.
*b. * An instance of this: had an addiction for fast cars.


The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.
addiction [&#601;&#712;d&#618;k&#643;&#601;n]_n_ the condition of being abnormally dependent on some habit, esp compulsive dependency on narcotic drugs

Collins English Dictionary &#8211; Complete and Unabridged © HarperCollins Publishers 1991, 1994, 1998, 2000, 2003
addiction (




-d




k




sh




n)*1. * A physical or psychological need for a habit-forming substance, such as a drug or alcohol. In physical addiction, the body adapts to the substance being used and gradually requires increased amounts to reproduce the effects originally produced by smaller doses. See more at withdrawal.
*2. * A habitual or compulsive involvement in an activity, such as gambling.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

i got a lil confused at this part of the definition though hemp, where on the first def it has the 1a. which talks about physical and physiological addiction like you would think of addiction, than it says a drug used to treat heroin addiction??? so am i to think that the word addiction according to them means a drug to treat heroin addiction?? or am i missing something here?? not sure anymore..


----------



## puffntuff (May 4, 2011)

Mine is mire like I see I want I buy. Not like omg the withdrawals are so bad I can't move ahhh!! Hahah it's like a reforming nympho in a stripclub!!!!


----------



## hempstead (May 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i got a lil confused at this part of the definition though hemp, where on the first def it has the 1a. which talks about physical and physiological addiction like you would think of addiction, than it says a drug used to treat heroin addiction??? so am i to think that the word addiction according to them means a drug to treat heroin addiction?? or am i missing something here?? not sure anymore..


It is just a phrase demonstrating how the word is used.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

hempstead said:


> It is just a phrase demonstrating how the word is used.


 ah, now i got yah, lol .. that would make sense now wouldn't it.. don't know why i didn't think of that earlier, duhh, big fail on me part... kinda like in a spelling bee when the person asks to hear the word in a sentece.. 
i don't know if anyone had heard about one of this years spelling bee's, but one of the words was something like .... niggahh, but not the n word that we all know, but it sure as shit sounded just like it... i was dying to hear them ask to hear it used it a sentence, but for some reason i don't think it was, but i could be wrong.. anyhoo's, it was a pretty big story at the time and made me laugh, like they couldn't find a better word to use in a spelling bee for christs sake..


----------



## puffntuff (May 4, 2011)

I just sent a pm to tks and let them know we are representing for them over here so hopefully they'll swing by and let us know what's in the works. I just payed for sunset kush and bro grimms c-99. I used one of those greendot moneypak cards?? Any of you all used these before??


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ah, now i got yah, lol .. that would make sense now wouldn't it.. don't know why i didn't think of that earlier, duhh, big fail on me part... kinda like in a spelling bee when the person asks to hear the word in a sentece..
> i don't know if anyone had heard about one of this years spelling bee's, but one of the words was something like .... niggahh, but not the n word that we all know, but it sure as shit sounded just like it... i was dying to hear them ask to hear it used it a sentence, but for some reason i don't think it was, but i could be wrong.. anyhoo's, it was a pretty big story at the time and made me laugh, like they couldn't find a better word to use in a spelling bee for christs sake..


Negus lol. I went out of the spelling be for mispelling rhubarb.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Negus lol. I went out of the spelling be for mispelling rhubarb.


i bet that you'll never forget how to spell it again though, lol...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm trying that moneypak thing too for the first time. If it works, I'm grabbng a couple more strains.


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Hmmm which WoS strain should I pick tomorrow? I am thinking a sativa landrace. Either the wild Thai, kwazulu, Columbian gold or Kilimanjaro. Has anybody heard anything about these landrace strains?


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Hmmm which WoS strain should I pick tomorrow? I am thinking a sativa landrace. Either the wild Thai, kwazulu, Columbian gold or Kilimanjaro. Has anybody heard anything about these landrace strains?


I'm skeptical that they are true landraces but that doesn't mean they aren't any good. I have their colombian gold and they were strong growers but I haven't finished the up. I have been following this journal for a while: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/365243-searching-gold-columbian-gold.html
Ihave heard the thai is pretty good and have seen a grow report on the kilimanjaro and the grower recommended it highly. I'd be interested in seeing any of those grown out, especially the thai


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2011)

I'm having a hard time with this moneypak shit!! If you've used this before I need some tips!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 5, 2011)

Are those te prepaids from walmart? Those didn't work for me, I bought both of them.


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2011)

There prepaid visas. Thats what they recommended. Just got to figure out how to get the right number I need.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm having a hard time with this moneypak shit!! If you've used this before I need some tips!!


 i'm interested in finding out how you make out with these as i was wanting to buy something online, and the only method that i like is the moneypack option, but i've yet to try and purchase one myself.. i guess i'll wait to see how you make out with yours first..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

and hey, did everybody read that thread about this new seedbank sending a lot of us emails called highlife seeds?? everyone is trying to figure out how they have ALL of our info, including from what i've read not only our emails, but also our addys as well.. i think everyone has it narrowed to down pretty much to stemming from the attitude, which is soooo not cool, but i thought that i'd let all of us seed collector's aware of the problem.. i didn't even see the email till i just ran across the thread and checked my spam folder..

SO BEWARE ALL OF US SEED COLLECTORS, OUR PRIVATE INFO HAS EITHER BEEN SOLD OFF OR RIPPED OFF, AND IT LOOKS LIKE THE ATTITUDE IS THE CULPRIT.. HATE TO SAY IT...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

here is a link to the thread i'm talking about so that everyone can be aware of what is going on...

PLEASE PLEASE, EVERYONE READ THIS THREAD, I THINK ITS VERY IMPORTANT FOR US TO KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON HERE..

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/429430-highlife-seeds-scam-attitude-starting-3.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

Makes me glad i only use 2 banks ..i dont think either one sells my 411..i hope they dont lol

Heres what im on the hunt for. I have some of the crosses..but im after the real deals..holla if you have or know of their wereabouts.

A13 X C99 = (Apollo 13 X (Genius X Princess .75)) X Princess .94

A13 Trip = Brother's Grimm Apollo 13 X Positronics Haze #19

Big Hawaiian = Sensi Big Bud X Federation Hawaiian Sativa

Blowfish = (AG13 X Oregon Funk) X (AG13 X Blue Dot)

Champagne Fig Widow = Champange X Fig Widow Queen

Chocolate Trip = (Indigo Diamond X Chocolate Thai) X (Chocolate Thai X Indigo Diamond)

Durban Fig Widow = Dutch Passion Durban X Mota Fig Widow

Fig Widow Queen = Fig Skunk + Sweet Thang (AWW) + Cinderella 99

Green Napalm = Nepalese Mountain Sativa x Mighty Candy

Haze/Skunk = Skunk #1 X Positronics Haze #19

Indigo Blue = Bubblegum x Oregon Funk

Oxygen 19 = Positronics Haze #19 X Indigo Blue

Uber Candy Haze = Candy Haze X (Candy Haze X Neville's Haze)

Venomberry = (Uzbeki x Durban Figwidow) x Chocolate Thai


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

i got the high life email today too...i'd say someone is sellin our info...thats enough to get me to stop buying from attitude...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i got the high life email today too...i'd say someone is sellin our info...thats enough to get me to stop buying from attitude...


 thats pretty ghetto of them....anyting for a penny i guess for some people lol


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

are we sure it wasnt RIU?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i got the high life email today too...i'd say someone is sellin our info...thats enough to get me to stop buying from attitude...


 yah, me too, i can't believe that they are really that dumb to pull some shit like this.. i can't even imagine the amount of money that this site alone brings to their company, then you're going to pull some dumb ass shit like this?? i can't believe that they made any where near the money by selling off our info as they are now going to be losing as a result of doing so.. stupid ass move on their parts for snizzle..


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> are we sure it wasnt RIU?


Riu doesn't have my name and address but that email did. heh I don't think I will be buying from Attitude anymore. I emailed them and told them what is going on too. So if they do not get back to me they will lose at least 1 sale this weekend. heh


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2011)

i didn't get any email and I use attitude?? & obviously I use this site!!!


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> i didn't get any email and I use attitude?? & obviously I use this site!!!


Did you check in your spam folder? That is where mine was.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Did you check in your spam folder? That is where mine was.


 yah, mine is well.. how i found it was by using my search function for my email account and just typed in high life and up it came...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Riu doesn't have my name and address but that email did. heh I don't think I will be buying from Attitude anymore. I emailed them and told them what is going on too. So if they do not get back to me they will lose at least 1 sale this weekend. heh


 yah, i was thinking the same thing when someone thought that maybe riu had something to do with it, but all riu has on me is some bunk email addy..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

Do any of you have Playstation 3's with online access? lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Do any of you have Playstation 3's with online access? lol


 haha, took me a minute to get it, but i got it now... no, i don't have a ps3, lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

lmao oh yeah...wtf was i thinkin...riu doesnt have my real email either lol...

i caught it cuz i always check my spam folder...sometimes shit that isnt spam is in there for some reason. 

im gonna email attitude right now and let them know whats goin on and see what they say.

lol no ps3 here either.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao oh yeah...wtf was i thinkin...riu doesnt have my real email either lol...
> 
> i caught it cuz i always check my spam folder...sometimes shit that isnt spam is in there for some reason.
> 
> ...


 i think hemp has already done so, but i don't see any harm in everyone of us doing so, this shit is really pissing a lot of people off for sure..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

attitude reply time sucks anyway....so i say if ya got the spam, shoot attitude an email.


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Do any of you have Playstation 3's with online access? lol


 I do but it is not tied to the same email address. And the hackers that got them are not phishing hackers they were getting revenge against Sony not their customers. Is ps3 back up yet?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

By thew way, that MoneyPak thing. I bought the MoneyPak card, not the pre-paid visa. It has a number that you scratch off. You can send them that number once you put the money on it. Of course, they haven't acknowledged receipt yet, but thats how I did it. I'll let you know what happens.

edit - Looks like they have the money, it's gone already, so I should be getting an acknowledgement soon. If it works out, I have one more pack to pay for, had to jump on some of those Blackberry Widow beans from Bucky.

Then it's AK-47, SSH, and that should do me for a LONG time. 

(Yeah right...)


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

where do you get these moneypak cards? it says i can load it with paypal...thats awesome, i need to get one.

edit - nevermind, i found it...kmart, walmart, cvs, rite aid, 7/11 and walgreens sell the cards..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I do but it is not tied to the same email address. And the hackers that got them are not phishing hackers they were getting revenge against Sony not their customers. Is ps3 back up yet?


Revenge on what!!!! Because the fucking pussies can't play with out cheating and glitching.


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Revenge on what!!!! Because the fucking pussies can't play with out cheating and glitching.


From what my buddy told me it was a hack so you can use the ps3 as a computer and run an OS and your choice of browsers. It wasn't a game hack.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

Yeah thats a good reason.The hackers are a bunch of fucking loser's..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> By thew way, that MoneyPak thing. I bought the MoneyPak card, not the pre-paid visa. It has a number that you scratch off. You can send them that number once you put the money on it. Of course, they haven't acknowledged receipt yet, but thats how I did it. I'll let you know what happens.
> 
> edit - Looks like they have the money, it's gone already, so I should be getting an acknowledgement soon. If it works out, I have one more pack to pay for, had to jump on some of those Blackberry Widow beans from Bucky.
> 
> ...


 nice, now it looks like i'm going to have to go get one for $622 for my order, not seeds or anything though, just some other crap that the place that i ordered it from only takes like bitcoin and vmz and the moneypack thing.. i tried the vmz card, not much luck there, and i haven't a clue on bitcoin, so it looks like money pack it is..


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah thats a good reason.The hackers are a bunch of fucking loser's..


 I take it you miss your ps3 too. heh At least I can still use the ps3 to watch Netflix. I do not play games that are single player the main reason I got the ps3 is so I can kick my brother and a few of my friend's asses without going to their house and now it is just a tool to watch movies.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 5, 2011)

Pretty lame you guys. When I ordered from attitude last year I used a prepaid because of the issues with hackers or w/e using customer credit cards. I also ordered last month but this time I felt confident enough to try my actual debit card, however the charge would not process I guess my bank doesn't allow international transactions without approval or something......
Anyways, I hope that they can't get that information or at least that the charge wont be accepted like when I actually tried to order. Just to make sure, did everybodie's email say confirmation on seed order???? WTF, I wouldn't order seeds from this bank if they were the last bank on the face of the earth. Their strains are all the same old dutch varieties everryone has been selling for decades at best and their pictures are all obviously stolen from other banks. And their email contained my home address not my shipping address what are they stupid? 

Here's the kicker, I sent a mail order to the Attitude @ the beginning of last month. I accidentally switched the numbers on the $ order and was 5$ short so since they accept cash, I sent along a 5$ bill. I have been waiting to see my order payed and shipped but I stopped holding my breath a while ago. Seems to me they would rather keep the 5$ than process the 30$ order. I mean maybe it got lost in the mail or someone found 5$ and stole it...but that seems pretty unlikely, there's a return addess on the envelope. Well, I have been wanting to cancel the $ but I kept thinking it would show and tere's 5$ in it but oh well whatever. I'm thhrough with their shit I'm gonna buy another pack from sannies cuz they are trustworthy.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah thats a good reason.The hackers are a bunch of fucking loser's..


 jesh, is someone upset that they can't play ps3 online?? lol, couldn't resist mind, but i do agree, hacking is pretty pointless in my opinion...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Pretty lame you guys. When I ordered from attitude last year I used a prepaid because of the issues with hackers or w/e using customer credit cards. I also ordered last month but this time I felt confident enough to try my actual debit card, however the charge would not process I guess my bank doesn't allow international transactions without approval or something......
> Anyways, I hope that they can't get that information or at least that the charge wont be accepted like when I actually tried to order. Just to make sure, did everybodie's email say confirmation on seed order???? WTF, I wouldn't order seeds from this bank if they were the last bank on the face of the earth. Their strains are all the same old dutch varieties everryone has been selling for decades at best and their pictures are all obviously stolen from other banks. And their email contained my home address not my shipping address what are they stupid?
> 
> Here's the kicker, I sent a mail order to the Attitude @ the beginning of last month. I accidentally switched the numbers on the $ order and was 5$ short so since they accept cash, I sent along a 5$ bill. I have been waiting to see my order payed and shipped but I stopped holding my breath a while ago. Seems to me they would rather keep the 5$ than process the 30$ order. I mean maybe it got lost in the mail or someone found 5$ and stole it...but that seems pretty unlikely, there's a return addess on the envelope. Well, I have been wanting to cancel the $ but I kept thinking it would show and tere's 5$ in it but oh well whatever. I'm thhrough with their shit I'm gonna buy another pack from sannies cuz they are trustworthy.
> Here's the kicker, I


 so, what's the kicker pipe? let me guess, that you lost your internet connection in the middle of typing?? lol, i hate when that happens...


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> jesh, is someone upset that they can't play ps3 online?? lol, couldn't resist mind, but i do agree, hacking is pretty pointless in my opinion...


I miss my ps3 too. Most hackers are 14 year old L33T D00Ds who have nothing better to do. Most are anyways.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I take it you miss your ps3 too. heh At least I can still use the ps3 to watch Netflix. I do not play games that are single player the main reason I got the ps3 is so I can kick my brother and a few of my friend's asses without going to their house and now it is just a tool to watch movies.


 so i take it sony still hasn't gone back up live with their site yet?? damn, what's it been a couple of weeks now at least?? i'd be pretty pissed too if i were a customer.. do you have to pay to play online??


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I miss my ps3 too. Most hackers are 14 year old L33T D00Ds who have nothing better to do. Most are anyways.


 you may as well have been speaking martian there hemp as i hadn't a clue as to wtf you just said there, lol... i'm so computer illiterate its not even funny..


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so i take it sony still hasn't gone back up live with their site yet?? damn, what's it been a couple of weeks now at least?? i'd be pretty pissed too if i were a customer.. do you have to pay to play online??


Naah it is free to play their online games. That is why I chose it over the xbox 360, and the bluray and true HD didn't hurt either.


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you may as well have been speaking martian there hemp as i hadn't a clue as to wtf you just said there, lol... i'm so computer illiterate its not even funny..


Hmm I think it is called leet speak or some crap like that. When I game with younger kids they all type like that. I gotta decipher wtf they are saying lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

Having zombie withdrawal's.....


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Having zombie withdrawal's.....


Ever play a game so much that you see it when you close your eyes or have dreams about it? lol Aaaaah me either. I don't game too much or aaahm not enough. lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Ever play a game so much that you see it when you close your eyes or have dreams about it? lol Aaaaah me either. I don't game too much or aaahm not enough. lol


The new zombie map looks fucking crazy.
It has george romero as the boss zombie.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> The new zombie map looks fucking crazy.
> It has george romero as the boss zombie.


 damn, now you're doing it too mind.. may as well be speaking japanese here as i haven't a clue to any of that, damn, i feel so left out, lol...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Hmm I think it is called leet speak or some crap like that. When I game with younger kids they all type like that. I gotta decipher wtf they are saying lol.


 i know lol you need a fucking Enigma machine to understand these kids LOL


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> The new zombie map looks fucking crazy.
> It has george romero as the boss zombie.


 lol He does look like a zombie.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001681/


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, now you're doing it too mind.. may as well be speaking japanese here as i haven't a clue to any of that, damn, i feel so left out, lol...


 


Maybe you could join the club sometime...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> lol He does look like a zombie.
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001681/


 his people forgot to tell him he died 16 yeas ago


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> his people forgot to tell him he died 16 yeas ago


He has some sweet glasses.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

shit, the new maps are out? time to download them and kill some zombies...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> shit, the new maps are out? time to download them and kill some zombies...


I take you are xbox 360!!!

Not out for ps3 yet,Next month..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> He has some sweet glasses.


 id wear those...on mushrooms..like if you need glasses that big your dead


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so, what's the kicker pipe? let me guess, that you lost your internet connection in the middle of typing?? lol, i hate when that happens...


lol when i was typing i lost that part of he sentence and couldn't find it lol. Guess it got put at the bottom of the post and then I retyped it. )


----------



## cmt1984 (May 5, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I take you are xbox 360!!!
> 
> Not out for ps3 yet,Next month..


yup 360 here.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2011)

Then get the new maps,They all look really good.


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

I am playing a hardcore game right now on Wii. World of Zoo is the shit. heh j/k My 3 yo is playing but always gets stuck and she makes me help her. lol

F waiting for the sale. I may just order something from Sannies today. heh


----------



## matatan (May 5, 2011)

gears 3 beta best thing out.. that game is intense!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I take it you miss your ps3 too. heh At least I can still use the ps3 to watch Netflix. I do not play games that are single player the main reason I got the ps3 is so I can kick my brother and a few of my friend's asses without going to their house and now it is just a tool to watch movies.


See, my PS3 won't play Netflix either, it sucks!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> See, my PS3 won't play Netflix either, it sucks!


 i'm just curious maximus as to why some of them will play netflix but others won't, what is the deal with that?? is one the older model or something?? i don't have a ps3, so i've no clue, but all of this talk about them has me wondering is all..
i'm still playing pong on my activision system, but i bet i can bet everyone here at it, lol...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm just curious maximus as to why some of them will play netflix but others won't, what is the deal with that?? is one the older model or something?? i don't have a ps3, so i've no clue, but all of this talk about them has me wondering is all..
> i'm still playing pong on my activision system, but i bet i can bet everyone here at it, lol...


I don't know either, I have been looking around the Internet and it seems to be some work and some dont. I think it depends on which version of the software you are running, but I don't know for sure. Mine doesn't work and my buddies does, and I thought we were on the same version. Who knows, as long as it's not 100% of the time, they're really not going to do anything about it.


----------



## GringoLoco (May 5, 2011)

Besides my Nintendo days. my only gaming now is composed of Angry Birds


----------



## hempstead (May 5, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> See, my PS3 won't play Netflix either, it sucks!


Hmmm mine says must log into playstation network then I hit the button to log in and then a pop up comes up and sony tells me I can not log in and by that time Netflix is loaded in the back ground and it asks me again to login to ps network and I hit circle to cancel out and boom netflix works.



Maximus cannabis said:


> I don't know either, I have been looking around the Internet and it seems to be some work and some dont. I think it depends on which version of the software you are running, but I don't know for sure. Mine doesn't work and my buddies does, and I thought we were on the same version. Who knows, as long as it's not 100% of the time, they're really not going to do anything about it.


I do have an old ps3 but it does not play ps2 games. I think it was the first one they wouldn't let yah play ps2 games. And I think it is a 60gb if that matters. If yah want I will get off my ass and check numbers for yah.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2011)

damn i can't believe that the ps network is still down!!


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2011)

Hey man those worthless fucks @ 7-11 sold me the wrong moneypak shit. Now these fuckers are telling me I gotta wait 7-10 days fir a refund!! Well don't make the same mistake I did. Don't buy the card buy the cardboard moneypak.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hey man those worthless fucks @ 7-11 sold me the wrong moneypak shit. Now these fuckers are telling me I gotta wait 7-10 days fir a refund!! Well don't make the same mistake I did. Don't buy the card buy the cardboard moneypak.


 doesn't that shit piss you off? they took your money in minutes, but yet it takes you 7 to 10 days to get it back.. i'll never understand why it is so easy for them to take it, yet near impossible for them to return it..
and here is something else i'm not understanding either, if they took the money, they must have it right?? so why can't they just keep that money instead of giving it back and making you send the other way?? my only thought would be that the money pack route is more paperless as opposed to the cc deal one i think that you got the first time, which is just complete bullshit if they got their money, what difference does it make how they got it??
idk, but i feel your pain on that one maximus..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

Hey did you guys see the flyer that was e-mailed to us? At the bottom they list some strains that are coming back in stock. DNA's Sharksbreath was on the list....


----------



## GringoLoco (May 5, 2011)

They probably make money on the interest while they take their sweet time returning it; the Monetary System is no longer a viable model in a technologically evolving society.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

Well, you could just use that card to pay something else like a bill or something and just buy the paper card and do it again, right?


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2011)

Rb1 that's exactly what I said. Just transfer my balance I gotta use your services anyways but no dice. I'm like WTF man!! I was on hold for 40mins!!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 5, 2011)

Can you get cash out of that card?


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2011)

Nope!! I just cancelled it and getting a refund.


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

Did anyone order this weekend? My bones are aching and I need a fix bad. Are we still boycotting? I spoke with Jodie from Attitude yesterday. First I got some automated response saying how only emails were obtained but I emailed her back and told her they had my name and address too. She replied instantly and asked me to forward her the email, forwarded it and no response yet.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2011)

fucking a right i'm still boycotting them.. the sad thing is i'm still waiting on my last order from them as well.. kinda sucks as this went down as i was a huge attitude fan up till now, but my security is my number one priority, and for some other webiste to not only get my email addy but also my safe addy, well, that is just not exceptable to me, nor it should be to any one else either..
there are plenty of other places to order from.. i've used sannies, irie vibe, sow amazing, dr chronic, sensible seeds, dope-seeds.com, herbies headshop, seed boutique, tks auctions, headshop alien, bc bud depot, and i know others have used hemp depot with good sucess.. the attitude surely isn't the only place to get beans from, and until they get to the bottom of this, i'm taking my $$ to one of the ones i just listed above..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2011)

its growshop alien and not headshop alien, and i also forgot to mention dr greenthumbs too..


----------



## smoke and coke (May 7, 2011)

hi nice thread. i am scribed now so will come back and reread and maybe post some more. i use thoe little glass vials to store my seeds.

anyway i didnt know of any boycott on the tude and i looked around here for bad things before i ordered and didnt see anything to worry. i placed my order on 4/1 and at the checkout, it would go through, just the hourglass spinning. so i had to close the window. about 2 minutes later a call from the credit card. i just confirmed it was me making the purchase and all should be good. i called the tude and she had the order but the bank wouldnt authorized. she redid the order and was good. i got no email confirming anything. about 4 days later i sent them a mail and they sent the tracking number. the tracking said passed to overseas postal for delivery. the next 4 days it said the same. on 4/8 the package arrived. 

so is this thread for collectors or grower or both. lol


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2011)

Yeah man there's alot of other seedbanks that would love to have us spend the money there that we do at attitude


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

I collect em to grow em eventually, so both. heh


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2011)

I got no such email???


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2011)

Any response from attitude??


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Any response from attitude??


Yup, same automated reply I got the first time. They're not getting my money.

Hi There,
We are aware of some of our newsletter subscribers have been emailed by this company. We are looking into this matter with the utmost urgency and have already contacted the http://www.yourmailinglistprovider.com/ who sent this email on behalf of highlife.

Our email newsletter and addresses are not held on the same data base, so if these emails have been stolen, please be aware that there has not been a breach of any other sensitive information other than email addresses. 

We have previously implemented 300 specific emails in the newsletter email data base, this will verify if the email addresses have been stolen. If it happens to be the case this is an illegal action and there will be a case for the 2 companies &#8216;Highlife&#8217; and the mailing company to be taken to court for damages, theft, and unethical business practice. If the email data base has been stolen this would be very easy to prove, hence helping us discipline and Take action against them.

Attitude Apologies profusely for any concern this may have caused you, and we would like to stress again that we are doing everything we can to resolve this and we are not taking this matter lightly.

Many Thanks,
Have a great day,
Jodie @ The Attitude


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2011)

Nothing to be concerned of they just know your name address email address it's not a problem!!! Hhahaah what a joke


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone got the monthly newsletter from Singleseedcentre aka http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ ? I was wondering what freebies they are giving away this month.

Found my answer on their site but not sure why I didn't get my email.

*the new seeds are Auto BNC Diesel and Big Band from Kannabia&#8230;*

*Posted by MICHIGAN MEDICALI on May 05, 2011*


----------



## GringoLoco (May 7, 2011)

I'm also boycotting Attitude, I have not received the email, but my last order (4/20) is still sitting in the UK's mail system even though it was posted on the 21st and attitude won't even look into it until May 19th!!! I think they may have gotten too big for their britches and are dropping the ball left and right. When I went to email them this week I got the email bounced back with a "Quota Reached" error; means they don't even have the capacity to handle any overflow. I've made at least one purchase with them every month for over 2 years, and the last few orders have had missed beans, have taken twice as long, and their support has gone severely down-hill.

Time to search for a new, RELIABLE, seedbank.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

Im kinda glad i was too cheap to buy from them. Thats fucking ridiculous


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I'm also boycotting Attitude, I have not received the email, but my last order (4/20) is still sitting in the UK's mail system even though it was posted on the 21st and attitude won't even look into it until May 19th!!! I think they may have gotten to big for their britches and are dropping the ball left and right. When I went to email them this week I got the email bounced back with a "Quota Reached" error; means they don't even have the capacity to handle any overflow. I've made at least one purchase with them every month for over 2 years, and the last few orders have had missed beans, have taken twice as long, and their support has gone severely down-hill.
> 
> Time to search for a new, RELIABLE, seedbank.


 Look at Peak Seeds, and Hemp Depot. Years of service and never once a complaint


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

i ordered from attitude on april 30th and my package was dispatched on may 2nd and i just placed another order yesterday and it was dispatched today..i literally just checked my order status


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

the boy-cotters must work for different seed banks


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> the boy-cotters must work for different seed banks


Aaaaahm no we don't so get lost. Good luck when Attitude sells your name, address, and email to spammers. Yup, they are giving away your information. 
Thank you please drive thru.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

grow up..this site is full of kids it's so sad what it's turned into..i just checked my info and my order is on it's way..i'll be sure to "internet check" your ass when i get my seeds by next week lol BE READY


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> the boy-cotters must work for different seed banks


 no i just dont like their prices


----------



## GringoLoco (May 7, 2011)

Yes, there have been new users who blankly call for a boycott of The Attitude, but if you'll note, most of us have been here for quite sometime, and have even have boasted about Attitude in the past, but this data breach (if it's not an inside deal), and their customer service during the last few months only points to a business that has little staff with no training, and more business than they can actually handle. This creates a fertile ground for deception (I'm not the only one that has received beans that were supposed to be one, but turned out to be another), deceit (selling our information to another bank; disgruntled employee perhaps), and outright bad business. 

Don't know about you, but I expect any place I do business with to regard and respect me and my information. If you won't respect me, there is plenty of competition that will.

I have ordered once from Hemp Depot and had no issues, so it looks like they may just be my new place to get a fix.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no i just dont like their prices


i find it reasonable after browsing other seed banks..im not saying attitude is a awesome seed bank, im just saying i dont believe this talk about hackers taking credit card info...maybe a hacker who was a member of RIU got pissed and targeted a handful of people to fuk with..sending fack email's to them trying to get more information, sounds like it to me.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 7, 2011)

I've ordered through the attitude 10 times and I've never gotten any spam. I just think that the attitude offers so many different breeders gear while actually do some marketing allowing them to take a big bite out of all on-line seed banks business and the other seed banks are pissed. There has been a lot of scrambling as of late from breeders and seed banks alike to try and compete with the attitude as well as the abundance of American genetics that have been flooding the market.


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2011)

Hahah you know what seedbank I work for?? Mine. I buy seeds grow and bank the cash so come on now with this bullshit. Alot of us have been here for a while and have used attitude a shit ton of times. Now any company that would do this wouldn't get any cash from me. It's bad business. What makes it worst is their jeopardizing our freedom.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 7, 2011)

Stay strong brothers. Keep the boycott going.

And no you idiot, I don't work for a seed bank. I am concerned about my personal safety and the safety of my family. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people can be. This is a serious concern, and I don't want to hijack this thread as that's not the intent of it. If you want to know what's happening go the the link in my sig. Except you, you retard. Keep your head in the clouds, and keep thinking that it's just a few guys who got screwed. 

If you choose to order from a company who has had a data breach and is now actively involved in trying to cover it up, than please go on ahead. By the way, they may still be under attack. You people who just ordered, as far as you know, the information is still being leaked. But don't belittle a real discussion about a serious breach of trust with your idiotic observations and uneducated opinions.

I was a big supporter, as a matter of fact, I just received my Ace of Spades gear and the rest of my 4/20 order, my most recent of what has been many orders from them. If they just admitted what happened and told us how they are going to prevent this in the future, I would let it go, but they're trying to cover this up. That's an admission of guilt and avoidance of responsibility. 

Wake up. 

Sorry to OP, I know that this is not the intent of this thread.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

show some real PROOF..i keep hearing people say "IF" what "if" they got hacked..ya'll dont even know but your already boycotting..and hey if your not using marijuana for medical purposes then dont order seeds with your credit card information genius


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

wouldnt all the people that posted about it be a lil proof? 

and really does it make a difference if your personal info is sold off? im sure the med card holders are just as mad as the other people are..its like sayig its "ok" for the supermarket to sell your info lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> wouldnt all the people that posted about it be a lil proof?
> 
> and really does it make a difference if your personal info is sold off? im sure the med card holders are just as mad as the other people are..its like sayig its "ok" for the supermarket to sell your info lol


no one proved anything..they keep saying "i heard this" or "what if"..it's all good, i placed my order yesterday and it says it shipped..ill find out by friday and make sure my money in my account is what it should be


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2011)

Don't know whats going on,but i did not get any funny emails.
All my info seems secure,but that does not matter.I failed a random!So i am done smoking so it really does not matter.
It has been a blast chating with all you cool folks,especially racerboy(who is a good person)Hope all of you stay safe and watch out for the popo.Sucks i have been a smoker for 30 years and now i gotta STOP do to the pill-mill trouble down in florida.
Take it easy folks and stay cool.

MM


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 7, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> no one proved anything..they keep saying "i heard this" or "what if"..it's all good, i placed my order yesterday and it says it shipped..ill find out by friday and make sure my money in my account is what it should be


There is no if, they leaked sensitive information of us. Believe me, I think I recommended the attitude to you recently right? Last year they had a big problem with peoples cc information being hacked and fraudulent charges occured, that is a fact. I went and got a prepaid debit card because I didn't want that happening to me and that cost 6$ or some shit, and it's a pain in the ass. I cancelled my current order with them because it apparently has not made it or been processed in a month, hemp depot got my seeds via $ order to me quicker than that. I have no doubts you will get your seeds and get what you ordered too, but unless it's something I can't get somewhhere else, I will be looking at other banks first in the future and I will never even attempt using my actual CC again. I'm not "boycotting" attitude, I'm simply choosing to do business with other banks because of the inconvenience that comes with usng them.


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> grow up..this site is full of kids it's so sad what it's turned into..i just checked my info and my order is on it's way..i'll be sure to "internet check" your ass when i get my seeds by next week lol BE READY


Not sure of your age but I am old enough to be the father of most of the RIU members. 



GringoLoco said:


> Yes, there have been new users who blankly call for a boycott of The Attitude, but if you'll note, most of us have been here for quite sometime, and have even have boasted about Attitude in the past, but this data breach (if it's not an inside deal), and their customer service during the last few months only points to a business that has little staff with no training, and more business than they can actually handle. This creates a fertile ground for deception (I'm not the only one that has received beans that were supposed to be one, but turned out to be another), deceit (selling our information to another bank; disgruntled employee perhaps), and outright bad business.
> 
> Don't know about you, but I expect any place I do business with to regard and respect me and my information. If you won't respect me, there is plenty of competition that will.
> 
> I have ordered once from Hemp Depot and had no issues, so it looks like they may just be my new place to get a fix.


I loved the Attitude til they shared my info.



Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i find it reasonable after browsing other seed banks..im not saying attitude is a awesome seed bank, im just saying i dont believe this talk about hackers taking credit card info...maybe a hacker who was a member of RIU got pissed and targeted a handful of people to fuk with..sending fack email's to them trying to get more information, sounds like it to me.


Nobody said anything about credit card information so please read threads before you go posting. Thanks



puffntuff said:


> Hahah you know what seedbank I work for?? Mine. I buy seeds grow and bank the cash so come on now with this bullshit. Alot of us have been here for a while and have used attitude a shit ton of times. Now any company that would do this wouldn't get any cash from me. It's bad business. What makes it worst is their jeopardizing our freedom.


 Right on man.


Maximus cannabis said:


> Stay strong brothers. Keep the boycott going.
> 
> And no you idiot, I don't work for a seed bank. I am concerned about my personal safety and the safety of my family. It never ceases to amaze me how stupid some people can be. This is a serious concern, and I don't want to hijack this thread as that's not the intent of it. If you want to know what's happening go the the link in my sig. Except you, you retard. Keep your head in the clouds, and keep thinking that it's just a few guys who got screwed.
> 
> ...


Post away about anything you like Max and I think I was the one who first brought the attitude leak up in here anyways.



Cali.Grown>408 said:


> show some real PROOF..i keep hearing people say "IF" what "if" they got hacked..ya'll dont even know but your already boycotting..and hey if your not using marijuana for medical purposes then dont order seeds with your credit card information genius


I do not need to prove anything to you. When I create an email account for 1 purpose and give it out to only 1 company and all of a sudden I have spam coming back with my name and address in it from another seed company that is all the proof I need.

But anyways maybe this thread will help convince you. https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/429430-highlife-seeds-scam-attitude-starting.html
And like I said before...
Thank you please drive thru.



Mindmelted said:


> Don't know whats going on,but i did not get any funny emails.
> All my info seems secure,but that does not matter.I failed a random!So i am done smoking so it really does not matter.
> It has been a blast chating with all you cool folks,especially racerboy(who is a good person)Hope all of you stay safe and watch out for the popo.Sucks i have been a smoker for 30 years and now i gotta STOP do to the pill-mill trouble down in florida.
> Take it easy folks and stay cool.
> ...


That sucks man. They are trying to rope me into their pillmills too but I refuse. They are trying to push me into surgery down here and I laughed and told them I will never enter another hospital in this state voluntarily. I am heading back north soon back to hospitals that at least pretend to care about us. lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2011)

Take care my friend..MM


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> There is no if, they leaked sensitive information of us. Believe me, I think I recommended the attitude to you recently right? Last year they had a big problem with peoples cc information being hacked and fraudulent charges occured, that is a fact. I went and got a prepaid debit card because I didn't want that happening to me and that cost 6$ or some shit, and it's a pain in the ass. I cancelled my current order with them because it apparently has not made it or been processed in a month, hemp depot got my seeds via $ order to me quicker than that. I have no doubts you will get your seeds and get what you ordered too, but unless it's something I can't get somewhhere else, I will be looking at other banks first in the future and I will never even attempt using my actual CC again. I'm not "boycotting" attitude, I'm simply choosing to do business with other banks because of the inconvenience that comes with usng them.


i hear u..if i ever have a problem with them i would do the same


----------



## hempstead (May 7, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> There is no if, they leaked sensitive information of us. Believe me, I think I recommended the attitude to you recently right? Last year they had a big problem with peoples cc information being hacked and fraudulent charges occured, that is a fact. I went and got a prepaid debit card because I didn't want that happening to me and that cost 6$ or some shit, and it's a pain in the ass. I cancelled my current order with them because it apparently has not made it or been processed in a month, hemp depot got my seeds via $ order to me quicker than that. I have no doubts you will get your seeds and get what you ordered too, but unless it's something I can't get somewhhere else, I will be looking at other banks first in the future and I will never even attempt using my actual CC again. I'm not "boycotting" attitude, I'm simply choosing to do business with other banks because of the inconvenience that comes with usng them.


I am not really boycotting either but I will not use them again til they fess up and give us an explanation. I almost put in another order today. heh

Also what I do is when I order online I just go to my credit card website and use some temporary card number thingy they have for customers to shop online securely with. Each transaction gets a different credit card number so they can not steal my cc digits at least. But even if somehow they did, the card I use for shopping online is a 0 liability on internet fraud type card so I am good. Plus I earn miles. heh


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Not sure of your age but I am old enough to be the father of most of the RIU members.
> 
> 
> Nobody said anything about credit card information so please read threads before you go posting. Thanks
> ...


26....yes they did.....yes you do.....no it doesn't.....and no thank you, i already placed my order.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 7, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> no one proved anything..they keep saying "i heard this" or "what if"..it's all good, i placed my order yesterday and it says it shipped..ill find out by friday and make sure my money in my account is what it should be


You know what, it's not you're fault. You clearly have no idea what is going on. Please read the thread and if you want to debate it, do it in that thread. Nobody is saying they're a bad seed bank or don't deliver, they've had a data breach and are now attempting to over it up. They've admitted to a small part already and there is proof in emails from all the parties involved.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

i see no proof..been looking at this shit all day and still NO PROOF just here-say being said and "funny" emails being posted up


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 7, 2011)

proof-they admitted that someone got informaion from teir "newsletter". A newsletter that I don't subscribe to. It's already common knowledge that they are the source of this information. Either they sold the information or they need to work on their site's security. What more do you need to know? All I'm saying is, if your going to use attitude, don't give them your home address and don't use your normal bank account for the purchase.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> proof-they admitted that someone got informaion from teir "newsletter". A newsletter that I don't subscribe to. It's already common knowledge that they are the source of this information. Either they sold the information or they need to work on their site's security. What more do you need to know? All I'm saying is, if your going to use attitude, don't give them your home address and don't use your normal bank account for the purchase.


show me the proof..YOUR NOT PROOF


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 7, 2011)

okay dude LOL. What PROOF are you talking about? Do you think we all faked the emails or that I'm lying to you? Mr. this is my first time buying seeds, don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 7, 2011)

*Would like to thank good, trustworthy friends for my gifts !
Seems to be another good way to get genetics, OTHER than greedy seed banks.


Breeders Choice Norther Lights 1990 Haze pheno x Cheese (UK clone only) - Qty 3

Cannacopia's Bubba Kush/Deep Chunk x Outlaw's Magic Merlin - Qty 30

Outlaw's Triple OG/Double Purple Doja x Magic Merlin (These are 50% DPD....hehe) - Qty 100

*View attachment 1589220


*And plenty of Joey Weed's C99 in F4's to play with my Cinderella 88's !
15 each, from 3 different phenos. 

*View attachment 1589221



...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 7, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> okay dude LOL. What PROOF are you talking about? Do you think we all faked the emails or that I'm lying to you? Mr. this is my first time buying seeds, don't say I didn't warn you.


yup..or you got a virus or maybe a stalker sending u false emails


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> yup..or you got a virus or maybe a stalker sending u false emails


 dude, so about 100 people on here all got the same virus and the same stalker sending us the same false emails?? trust me, i was a huge attitude supporter, probably have spent easily a couple of grand there in the last few years, and i'm waiting on an order from them right now as well, but even i can't deny that all of the people who have received these emails only have one thing in common... we have all ordered from the tude in the past.. every single one of us that got the spam, all ordered from the tude.. some of us like myself have also ordered from plenty of other banks as well, but the only common factor between all of us is that we're here on riu, and we have ordered from the attitude in the past.. 
and the riu theory holds no water because known of us have given the attitude our address, why would we as it wasn't required to sign up for the site, and you can't order anything from this site, so no address's were given to riu..
so mr brillian cali grown, what is the other common link between hundreds of people who have only all ordered from the attitude possibly have in common?? no, you're right, we all miraculously gottem the same virus and or the same stalker.. that's way more believable then saying that someone, a, hacked into the attitude's system, or b, the attitude were somehow involved in this and say sold all of our info off to a third party?? there simply is no other answer..
if you'd take the time to go read the thread that everyone keeps pointing you to, you'd see that some people even have a dedicated email addy strictly for orders from the attitude, and say safe addy's that have only been given for orders from the attitude, yet some how both of these things are in the hands of guess who, not the attitude.. how can you explain that??
i'm so not a conspiracy theorist, i don't believe that osama has been deads for years, or that we didn't indeed just kill him, but guess what i do believe, or in fact no rather, that somehow or another, some very sensitive info has gotten from the attitude to an outside company, all of which is not very cool to me..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

.................................................................................................



Mindmelted said:


> Don't know whats going on,but i did not get any funny emails.
> All my info seems secure,but that does not matter.I failed a random!So i am done smoking so it really does not matter.
> It has been a blast chating with all you cool folks,especially racerboy(who is a good person)Hope all of you stay safe and watch out for the popo.Sucks i have been a smoker for 30 years and now i gotta STOP do to the pill-mill trouble down in florida.
> Take it easy folks and stay cool
> ...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> dude, so about 100 people on here all got the same virus and the same stalker sending us the same false emails?? trust me, i was a huge attitude supporter, probably have spent easily a couple of grand there in the last few years, and i'm waiting on an order from them right now as well, but even i can't deny that all of the people who have received these emails only have one thing in common... we have all ordered from the tude in the past.. every single one of us that got the spam, all ordered from the tude.. some of us like myself have also ordered from plenty of other banks as well, but the only common factor between all of us is that we're here on riu, and we have ordered from the attitude in the past..
> and the riu theory holds no water because known of us have given the attitude our address, why would we as it wasn't required to sign up for the site, and you can't order anything from this site, so no address's were given to riu..
> so mr brillian cali grown, what is the other common link between hundreds of people who have only all ordered from the attitude possibly have in common?? no, you're right, we all miraculously gottem the same virus and or the same stalker.. that's way more believable then saying that someone, a, hacked into the attitude's system, or b, the attitude were somehow involved in this and say sold all of our info off to a third party?? there simply is no other answer..
> if you'd take the time to go read the thread that everyone keeps pointing you to, you'd see that some people even have a dedicated email addy strictly for orders from the attitude, and say safe addy's that have only been given for orders from the attitude, yet some how both of these things are in the hands of guess who, not the attitude.. how can you explain that??
> i'm so not a conspiracy theorist, i don't believe that osama has been deads for years, or that we didn't indeed just kill him, but guess what i do believe, or in fact no rather, that somehow or another, some very sensitive info has gotten from the attitude to an outside company, all of which is not very cool to me..


dude your full of it..where are these people?? lol what a joke you guys turned this thread into..go back to post #1995 and read from there..kids on here are sensitive, cant even say shit without people getting but hurt or being a smart ass.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> dude your full of it..where are these people?? lol what a joke you guys turned this thread into..go back to post #1995 and read from there..kids on here are sensitive, cant even say shit without people getting but hurt or being a smart ass.


 where are all of these people at?? are you fucking serious?? go over to that thread that dude told you to read three fucking hours ago and you'll see where these people are at asswipe.. why on earth would we all be making this shit up honestly?? i fucking loved the attitude, but guess what, i love me security wayyyyyyyy more than some fucking company, so they can go fuck themselves..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 8, 2011)

Well I haven't seen you input anything to this thread except saying that we are all looney, which we kind of resent I guess. 

Back to collecting, I'm working on getting burmese, c99, ultimate thai, chocolope and some afgans from some friends. I love it when I can knock off 5 of the strains on my most wanted list all in one week. I also had to make another purchase from sannies only to get those chemdawg x cocoa kush freebies. Unfortunately the BB sativa is OOS so I got some more choco mix, 21 seeds for 27$ with my saved up points I couldn't resist. I was talking with eskobar and he told me the chocolate rain is coming back in stock in the next 2 weeks so everybody who has been looking for those keep checking back and remember you heard it here first.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

yah, i'm still waiting on my order from dr greenthumbs, my g13 beans and the bubba kush and also i'm still waiting on an order from the tude, the one with mr nice's black widow and some subcool strains and i think i also ordered something else as well knowing me, but i don't remember what it was, oh yah, that is what it was, those dna skunk cross strain i got so i could get the free pack of afghani's that i promised to a friend of mine, how could i forget, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

not bubba kush, sorry, the bubba og's, my bad..


----------



## GringoLoco (May 8, 2011)

Black Widow is an interesting plant to say the least, nothing like the White Widows I've tried. 

I've got good expectations with these Bubba '76s seedlings from Emerald Triangle. Also started a Headband (Sour Kush) and a BlueCheese; I am such a fiend...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Black Widow is an interesting plant to say the least, nothing like the White Widows I've tried.
> 
> I've got good expectations with these Bubba '76s seedlings from Emerald Triangle. Also started a Headband (Sour Kush) and a BlueCheese; I am such a fiend...


 i've grown that sour kush, headband, from dna before, and it was some really really nice smoke.. didn't yield the best for me, but i think that was my fault as i let another plant dominate the grow, but i really liked the smoke of the sour k..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've grown that sour kush, headband, from dna before, and it was some really really nice smoke.. didn't yield the best for me, but i think that was my fault as i let another plant dominate the grow, but i really liked the smoke of the sour k..


Same thing with me and te OG18, yeild was the worst ever but too many plants not enough light for that grow, but the finished product was real nice. Seeing all these chem crosses being turned into great strains is what made me think I must get those chem x cocoa kush and I already have te chem x BB so they will be interesting to compare being very similar. I'm sure you'll get all those orders, it's good to know the doc will resend if necessary. I can't wait to ear about te finished product on those g13s.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> .................................................................................................


Don't even think that my friend,You are not responsible for anything .I will pop in and say hi from time to time.And it would still be a blast to see you down my way,so we can tear some fish up.Doobs will be there also and it would be fun.Thanks again for being a TRUE friend and helping me out.Things will get better i hope!But in the mean time you keep doing what you do and keep it real.

Your Friend 
MM


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Don't even think that my friend,You are not responsible for anything .I will pop in and say hi from time to time.And it would still be a blast to see you down my way,so we can tear some fish up.Doobs will be there also and it would be fun.Thanks again for being a TRUE friend and helping me out.Things will get better i hope!But in the mean time you keep doing what you do and keep it real.
> 
> Your Friend
> MM


 why thanks for that mind.. you're one of the few of the truely good hearted peps whom i have had the pleasure of getting to know well during my time here, and i'm all the better for our friendship.. i'd love to come down and tear up those speckled trout and what ever else roams in the waters near you.. keep in contact brother..


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Black Widow is an interesting plant to say the least, nothing like the White Widows I've tried.
> 
> ...


*As it should have been since it is THE real White Widow, UNLIKE any and everything else that is sold as White Widow including Green House.
Mr Nice is the ONLY one with 100% true WW aka BW.
Green House was only able to buy seeds when Mr Nice left their asses and took the WW parents with him.
They have been selling another pheno of WW from the seed stock they bought, but never the original WW that MNS has.
You'd probably get a better WW from Joey Weeds than from GH, since Joey sells authentic F2's of other breeders F1's.

Pissed I missed out on that BW, but now considering the probs that Attitude is having I'm glad I NEVER bought anything from them.
I'll have to see if some friends have the BW beans for trade now, unless my main seed site gets some in stock.

*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

what is your main seed site flo??


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 8, 2011)

I just completed m chocolate collection from 's by adding in that NYCD x Cocoa Kush. I would love to do a "box of chocolate" grow by running the chocolate mix, the NYCD x Cocoa Kush, and Chemdog x Cocoa Kush beans sometime. My mouth is watering just thinking about it.

I did email them and asked if they could do another cross in the future with thei Vanilluna father and crossing to the same mothers and they responded real quick that they would pass that request on to Escobar, so hopefully in the future we'll see another collectors pack come out, then I'll feed my OCD again...

I would love to get some of those Gooey Breeder freebies from Cannaseur in the future...


----------



## GringoLoco (May 8, 2011)

I've only ever ordered from Hemp Depot (other than the 'Tude), it would be nice to start our own Collector's Seedbank list of trusted vendors. I've known several that have ordered from Sannies without issues. It'd also be nice to list the banks that claim they don't send stateside but do nonetheless.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> I've only ever ordered from Hemp Depot (other than the 'Tude), it would be nice to start our own Collector's Seedbank list of trusted vendors. I've known several that have ordered from Sannies without issues. It'd also be nice to list the banks that claim they don't send stateside but do nonetheless.


Naw, that actually would do more harm than good. That's like those people who detail how the stealth shipping works. Kind of defeats the purpose if you tell everyone, including law enforcement, who and how. Just ask around, people will always help, but it's better through PM.


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> .................................................................................................


Are you in Florida too?



GringoLoco said:


> I've only ever ordered from Hemp Depot (other than the 'Tude), it would be nice to start our own Collector's Seedbank list of trusted vendors. I've known several that have ordered from Sannies without issues. It'd also be nice to list the banks that claim they don't send stateside but do nonetheless.


 Sannies is the shit. Super stealth best customer service and you can not beat the prices.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

i know that sow amazing says that they don't ship here, but they do..
as for other trusted banks and breeders that i've ordered from and got my stuff..
sannies
dr greenthumbs
irie vibe
sensible seeds
sow amazing seeds
dope-seeds.com
dr chronic
single seed centre
growshop alien
seed boutique
hemp depot.. not i, but i know pipe uses them a lot and likes them
edit
tks auctions
riot seeds / nl
bc bud depot
mr nice seeds forum
sensi seeds.. not for us customers

that is it for me.. if i can think of anymore i've used, i'll come back and edit.. others are also more then welcome to add their own as well..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Are you in Florida too?
> 
> Sannies is the shit. Super stealth best customer service and you can not beat the prices.


 nah, but mind is, and he's invited me down to do some fishing with him soon.. i'm waiting for some more details though, i'd love to go, and being out of work at the time, it would be a great time for me to get down there as well..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 8, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Black Widow is an interesting plant to say the least, nothing like the White Widows I've tried.
> 
> I've got good expectations with these Bubba '76s seedlings from Emerald Triangle. Also started a Headband (Sour Kush) and a BlueCheese; I am such a fiend...


That sucks, I was going to do the same thing, order some Black Widow from attitude when I read that it was the original White widow, and now I can't. But I did notce that Cannaseur carries MNS so I was going to write to them and ask if they can try and get some BW I so I can order it from them instead.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what is your main seed site flo??


*Breedbay
Cannasuer
Hemp Depot
Seed Boutique
SeedBay

In that order.
* 


Maximus cannabis said:


> That sucks, I was going to do the same thing, order some Black Widow from attitude when I read that it was the original White widow, and now I can't. But I did notce that Cannaseur carries MNS so I was going to write to them and ask if they can try and get some BW I so I can order it from them instead.


*I already started a thread almost a week ago, asking Pistils (Breedbay/Cannasuer owner) about that and he said he will work on getting some into Cannasuer from MNS !! hehe
You can never go wrong ordering from the Canna site since you get freebies with every order.
Be it for a single pack of seeds of 5 packs.
I made a single pack purchases about a month ago and asked for/received Gooey Breeder freebies.


Mr Nice Critical Mass 6 seed pack for $38 and got 10 GB Mix #2 pack !!
That Gooey Mix is worth about 3 of those 6 seed packs !!! lol

*View attachment 1589831
View attachment 1589832
*


Outlaw Grower posted 2 days ago that he has extra stock at the BreedBay auction site and will be posting the gear up in auction soon !
He's keeping a few to restart his lines for sale.
No telling what he has to auction off though :

DPD F3 (Sputnik 1.0 x Black Russian)
Gorilla Grape (Purple Urkle x DPD)
Magic Merlin (GDP x DPD)
East Coast Purple Diesel ( ECSD x DPD)
DojaBerry (DJ's BB x DPD)
SFV OG Kush x DPD
Triple OG Kush x DPD
Pre98 Bubba x DPD

I have all the above except the Pre98 x DPD, so I'll sit back and watch the show.
I'm also waiting for my Larry Smurf from BreedBay auction to be delivered.
Lemon Larry x Smurf


...
*


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nah, but mind is, and he's invited me down to do some fishing with him soon.. i'm waiting for some more details though, i'd love to go, and being out of work at the time, it would be a great time for me to get down there as well..


Shhhhhheeeit. Let me know if you ever make it down because I love to fish. I am pretty close to MM.

Shit MM I may have to hook up with you myself sometime and do some fishing. I used to fish regularly up north but only been a few times since I lived down here. The combination of alligators and a bad back kinda keeps me away from the water. Not so much scared as I am ignorant to the fishing styles and precations to take down here. Everyone tells me the gators will not bother me but fuck that, don't trust them things. lo0l


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*OH SHIT !
JUST WENT TO THEIR AUCTION SITE AND THE LAST 5 PACK OF DPD F3'S ARE UP FOR SALE AND ALREADY AT $260 !!! LMAO
PLUS 2 PACKS OF MAGIC MERLIN, ONE AT $135 AND THE OTHER AT $155 !!

His shit don't last and goes for BIG BUCKS every time on auction.

http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/otheritems.php?owner=895&nick=OutlawGenetics


Here's what he said will be listed.
Read post #17.
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/outlaw-genetics/201356564-doc-bob-finally-talked-me-into-lol-2.html
*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> That sucks, I was going to do the same thing, order some Black Widow from attitude when I read that it was the original White widow, and now I can't. But I did notce that Cannaseur carries MNS so I was going to write to them and ask if they can try and get some BW I so I can order it from them instead.


 you can order directly from mr nice, no need to go fucking about with some second hand place.. just go join the mr nice forums and from i've heard, all you have to do is pm shanti, and that is how they do sales there... i've never done so personally, but i've heard more than one person saying that is how they operate over there..
worth a shot at minimum, doesn't cost a thing to sign up for the forums..


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*IF YOU WANT THE LAST 5 PACK OF DPD F3'S AND HAVE DEEP POCKETS, THEY'RE FOR SALE AT AUCTION FROM OUTLAW HIMSELF !!

http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/o...OutlawGenetics

$260 WAS THE LAST BID PLACED AND AUCTION ENDS MAY 12TH !!!
PLUS 2 PACKS OF MAGIC MERLIN !!*


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

Was it in hear I was talking about how I got a couple seeds off of my White Russian and was wondering wtf they came from and someone told me maybe pollen from a fan. Well I did have a whiteberry hermi with that fan and did not wash it afterwards,derr my bad that turned good. Well I just harvested a Herijuana, El Monstre, and Pyramid Anestesia and trimmed em up and jarred em last night. Everyone had just a couple of seeds and were all added to my collection. heh I am looking forward to maybe growing them out after the summer. Another month and then I will break down and clean up and take a break til about Octoberish, maybe November. I have plenty to last me til next summer if I want but I just love my garden too much and will miss it. But I am growing lotsa veggies out back to keep me busy. heh


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you can order directly from mr nice, no need to go fucking about with some second hand place.. just go join the mr nice forums and from i've heard, all you have to do is pm shanti, and that is how they do sales there... i've never done so personally, but i've heard more than one person saying that is how they operate over there..
> worth a shot at minimum, doesn't cost a thing to sign up for the forums..


 *Very true.
And Shanti gives a few more seeds too, plus a 25% discount to med card holders !!


Someone got a $275 bid of them DPD's !
RB ! lmao
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> where are all of these people at?? are you fucking serious?? go over to that thread that dude told you to read three fucking hours ago and you'll see where these people are at asswipe.. why on earth would we all be making this shit up honestly?? i fucking loved the attitude, but guess what, i love me security wayyyyyyyy more than some fucking company, so they can go fuck themselves..


i've read them "asswhip" lol...i only saw like 2people that claimed they got a email from HIGHLIFESEEDS...i get it now nevermind..this thread is for kids only, the type that keep bitching about the ps3 and sony..my bad little kids


----------



## "SICC" (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Was it in hear I was talking about how I got a couple seeds off of my White Russian and was wondering wtf they came from and someone told me maybe pollen from a fan. Well I did have a whiteberry hermi with that fan and did not wash it afterwards,derr my bad that turned good. Well I just harvested a Herijuana, El Monstre, and Pyramid Anestesia and trimmed em up and jarred em last night. Everyone had just a couple of seeds and were all added to my collection. heh I am looking forward to maybe growing them out after the summer. Another month and then I will break down and clean up and take a break til about Octoberish, maybe November. I have plenty to last me til next summer if I want but I just love my garden too much and will miss it. But I am growing lotsa veggies out back to keep me busy. heh


So far all the White Berry's i have grown out that i got from you have been female 

I think they may be Fems.


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i've read them "buttwhip" lol...i only saw like 2people that claimed they got a email from HIGHLIFESEEDS...i get it now nevermind..this thread is for kids only, the type that keep bitching about the ps3 and sony..my bad little kids


I think most of us in here are in our 30s+ pal so you are actually the young one and it shows. I am a gamer and have been since the early 80s with the Atari 2600 and I am close to 40 and still play games. I have a ps3, psp, and a wii and love computer games too and I am sure I will until the day I die. I know gamers in their 50s(my uncle I got him hooked on rpgs) and there is no age limit on gaming.

Now you are welcome to participate in our happy little thread man and we would love to have yah but just try to be civil please. This is not a thread to bash each other. Feel free to talk about anything else man just stay civil.


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5697181]So far all the White Berry's i have grown out that i got from you have been female 

I think they may be Fems.[/QUOTE]Right on Sicc, happy to hear it. I am guessing you like it alot if you keep growing it. I will definitely try it again. It wasn't so great when she was seeded but I did get 100s of seeds. heh


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I think most of us in here are in our 30s+ pal so you are actually the young one and it shows. I am a gamer and have been since the early 80s with the Atari 2600 and I am close to 40 and still play games. I have a ps3, psp, and a wii and love computer games too and I am sure I will until the day I die. I know gamers in their 50s(my uncle I got him hooked on rpgs) and there is no age limit on gaming.
> 
> Now you are welcome to participate in our happy little thread man and we would love to have yah but just try to be civil please. This is not a thread to bash each other. Feel free to talk about anything else man just stay civil.


i never said there was a age limit, what the hell lol..you really take your gaming seriously..i knew these threads were full of people like you..an old loser who gets off going online and meeting "so called friends" who are in all actuality little kids..u haven't read reviews of this site?? lots of kids in here bro and i aint fuking one of em..believe that..thats y im not following the crowd, i'll believe it when i see some proof not just 1-3 people talking about some bullshit email from HIGHLIFESEEDS


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

I hate being a rat but it is the only thing that scares off the trolls.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Very true.
> And Shanti gives a few more seeds too, plus a 25% discount to med card holders !!
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn...a lil steep but i guess hes tryin to get back on his feet so....im sure his newer stuff will be back to normal?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I hate being a rat but it is the only thing that scares off the trolls.


whats that mean?? did you report the post?? in other words SNITCH?? LMFAO see, you are all so sensitive..u should really get out in the real world instead of being bums till you over 50 like this guy


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

the truth hurts dont it..maybe u should also grow up and stop listening to the birds chirping cuz their chirping "that bullshit" and most of you are dumb enough to follow


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I hate being a rat but it is the only thing that scares off the trolls.


*I feel you ! lol
The kid calling others childish while acting childish himself.
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I feel you ! lol
> The kid calling others childish while acting childish himself.
> *


u feel it bro?? u like it dont u..u like that feeling huh? LOL


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Damn...a lil steep but i guess hes tryin to get back on his feet so....im sure his newer stuff will be back to normal?


*lmao.....that was/is the norm for ALL of Outlaw's gear when it goes to auction ! lol
Was also the case long before he ever got popped too.
Anything sold at bin was gone in minutes, literally, while the remaining gear sent to auction always went for HUNDREDS.
It was to the point he would have to drop shit for those in the U.S. at a time when our European brothers and sisters were asleep, and vice versa, just so everyone had a fair chance of scoring his gear.
When I copped my 2 packs of DPD, it was at like 3am EST, for $80/5 pack at bin.
The rest that went to auction looked how it is right now...........$275 and climbing for a 5 pack.
No Gorilla Grape he said, so those that got some F2's from me got the gift of the year so-to-speak.
I don't regret passing them along either, even if they are one of the most sought after and expensive seeds in the industry right now.
Worth more than anything RezDawg, Bushy Old Grower (BOG), Dutch Grown, Cali Connect or any other breeder with $100+ gear has out right now !!!!!!!!!!!
I'ma hit my 2 DPD's with some Gorilla Grape pollen, which will make the seeds 75% DPD.
Wonder how much I could get for those F1's ?! lmao
Let alone when I make more Gorilla Grape F2's.
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> u feel it bro?? u like it dont u..u like that feeling huh? LOL


*Thanks for proving my point. lol
Simple minded and weak, all the while talking shit from the safety of ya Mom and Dad's roof over your head.
We all on these forums know that 99.99% of mafuckas like you wouldn't let a letter, let alone a word fall from your lips if we were out in the streets bcuz you'd DEFINITELY get your wig pushed back !
Now I'm sure you'll pop of some more shit denying it all, but at the end of the day you and I both know the real mafucka in this convo ain't you.
So go somewhere else and ride Attitude's nuts, since it's very clear you're their cheerleader........................which suits you perfectly.

Stay down South too, we see no parts of your kind around the hood, gangsta !
You're South Bay, I'm South Central.
I KNOW you don't wanna come outside and play with me.


*








View attachment 1590129






*White alone - *101,910 (77.4%)
*Hispanic - *13,298 (10.1%)
*Asian alone - *9,522 (7.2%)
*Two or more races - *3,856 (2.9%)
*Black alone - *2,059 (1.6%)
*American alone - *334 (0.3%)
*Native Hawaiian and Other Pacific Islander alone - *331 (0.3%)
*Other race alone - *402 (0.3%)










Read more: http://www.city-data.com/city/South-Bay-Cities-California.html#ixzz1LnLO23N5
​


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

no mothafu**a i can care less about attitude..mothafu**as just keep giving me attitude up on here for saying dont believe all the hype lol and trust me HOMEBOOOOYYY i would split your wig real fukin quick believe that..its funny how computer geeks like yourself think your tough or someshit, always bringing up fighting lol its sad to me and pretty damn funny cuz if you saw me i bet you would run or back down- FACT


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *lmao.....that was/is the norm for ALL of Outlaw's gear when it goes to auction ! lol
> Was also the case long before he ever got popped too.
> Anything sold at bin was gone in minutes, literally, while the remaining gear sent to auction always went for HUNDREDS.
> It was to the point he would have to drop shit for those in the U.S. at a time when our European brothers and sisters were asleep, and vice versa, just so everyone had a fair chance of scoring his gear.
> ...


 Yeah i knew they were expensive but not near,y 3 bills lol....its tight shit tho! 

Dude you should whack em up there for sale..i bet they go for a good buck!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

you are as dumb as you sound..trying to up your cred. by claiming south central..come to the bay area cutthoat and see how we get down around here..*south bay area*SON


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*No doubt I'm scared of any pussy ass dog that gets backed into a corner, but most def not one that posts avatars of himself in a NORTHERN Cali gorilla grow with a bandana over his face like you're Boss Hog or some shit.
Pretty Ricky white boys like you kill me tryin' to be street off the blood and sweat from a real soldier like me that HAS put in PLENTY of work on the block.
You a bitch and will forever be a bitch..........bitch.
Acting like you THAT mafucka, when we both know you're home before the street lights come on.
Now those 2 nuts one your chin is MY dick in ya mouth !
And if they smell like ya Moms it's bcuz she got there first.
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

you can find a bit*h ass pussy in any city, town in every state in the US..so dont hype yourself up to much there internet tough guy


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

lol what picture are you referring to?? this should be fun..


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> you are as dumb as you sound..trying to up your cred. by claiming south central..come to the bay area cutthoat and see how we get down around here..*south bay area*SON


*IF you're from the Oakland bay area, which you aint, you cats BEEN imulating us down here since day one !
The reallest niggas ya'll got is Too Short, E-40, Rappin 4Tay and a few others that PUT ya'll on the map. lmao
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> lol what picture are you referring to?? this should be fun..


*Your own avatar. 
Which is just funny, but I'm sure it was fun for you to pose for.
Or wait, now you're gonna say it's not you right !?
Because if you do say that, then once again you prove my point with your Hollywood ass.
Meaning you're fake, phoney, a wanna-be, all special effects........get my point.
But if it IS you, then re-read the previous 2 sentences since they STILL apply to you too.
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

why do u insist on making yourself sound *so stupid* lol im from the 408 u dumb ghetto fuk..and how in the fuk are you ganna bring up rappers lol your commercial bruh, bringing up rappers lol wtf..them niggas would cap ice cube, snoop and all them fake gangsters from LA so wtf you speaking on it for?? u didnt even mention yukmouth or jacka or hustla and who gives a fuk where the fuk they are from thats rap music LOL dumb* kids *i swear..my towns rappers are harder then yours lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Your own avatar.
> Which is just funny, but I'm sure it was fun for you to pose for.
> Or wait, now you're gonna say it's not you right !?
> *


you proved it..you are a stupid stupid child..that is acutally a cola blocking my face and i got glasses on..genius lol..congrats u made yourself look fuking stupid again right there


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*I rest my case and will stall your punk ass out.

You wanna come off as reppin the 408 and sounding/acting "ghetto" yourself, then change up.
But where you're REALLY from Eminem, is SANTA CLARA COUNTY ! lmao
Home to San Jose, Sunnyvale, Gilroy, Los Gatos, etc.. !! lol
You ain't from the BAY area as in Oakland and San Fran.
You and your "boys" stay away from the North (real Bay area) AND the South.
You're tucked safely in the middle and hoping it stays that way, huh ?! lol
Oh, I know exactly where you are since you dropped the area code.
I'm 213, ORIGINAL 213.
Not 310,818, 326, 909, 714 but 213.
Stay up and stay safe Fresh Prince ! lmao 
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

hahaahhahahaahhahah yea U BETTER EDIT THAT SHIT HOMIE...get that bullshit outta here bro..recognize who you talking to little wankster


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> you proved it..you are a stupid stupid child..that is acutally a cola blocking my face and i got glasses on..genius lol..congrats u made yourself look fuking stupid again right there


*Like I said.............a NORTHERN Cali wanna-be !
You so hood, acting like you got big nuts posing for that avatar pic in some Vatos garden, knowing you ran outta there giggling with ya girlfriends before you got caught up in some real shit.
*


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

View attachment 1590182

I heard this stuff works pretty good.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

u define "internet tough guy" stop bringing up hoods u fuking hoodrat LMFAO


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> hahaahhahahaahhahah yea U BETTER EDIT THAT SHIT HOMIE...get that bullshit outta here bro..recognize who you talking to little wankster


*Edit my nuts in ya mouth ! lmao
Little wankster IS who I'm talking to !
Now you're using 50 cent's East Coast slang to try and clown me !? roflmao
Be a coast and stick with it, then pick your CORRECT city and rep that too.
Careful on your way to the skate park too, would hate to see you get jacked for your board...............haha

Loving how the more you get pissed, the more the white boy in you comes out ! lmao
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> View attachment 1590182
> 
> I heard this stuff works pretty good.


spray it on the fuking hood rat..banging hoods online lol wtf who does that?? u speak for your whole city lol fuk no


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Like I said.............a NORTHERN Cali wanna-be !
> You so hood, acting like you got big nuts posing for that avatar pic in some Vatos garden, knowing you ran outta there giggling with ya girlfriends before you got caught up in some real shit.
> *


how can you be a northern cali wannabe but be from nor cal?? lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Edit my nuts in ya mouth ! lmao
> Little wankster IS who I'm talking to !
> Now you're using 50 cent's East Coast slang to try and clown me !? roflmao
> Be a coast and stick with it, then pick your CORRECT city and rep that too.
> ...


now he brings up 50cent..just keep editing your shit after i correct you and put you in your place..a skateboard would smash your face to by the way lol and no im not a skater DUDE


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*Getting confused in the heat, fresh prince ?
You're from Northern Cali PLUS a wanna-be = Northern Cali Wanna-be aka Fresh Prince.
Or would you prefer you're real name.........................BLANKET ?!?! lmfao
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> now he brings up 50cent..just keep editing your shit after i correct you and put you in your place..a skateboard would smash your face to by the way lol and no im not a skater DUDE


*The edit is to add shit I left out checking your ass, don't get it twisted or hope there's light at the end of the tunnel for you.*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Getting confused in the heat, fresh prince ?
> You're from Northern Cali PLUS a wanna-be = Northern Cali Wanna-be aka Fresh Prince.
> Or would you prefer you're real name.........................BLANKET ?!?! lmfao
> *


u sound mentally slow lol ur missing your punch lines badly


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *The edit is to add shit I left out checking your ass, don't get it twisted or hope there's light at the end of the tunnel for you.*


no bit** u deleted shit...i actually put u in your place cuz right when i mentioned it i noticed you go back and delete it THEN add more shit talk..lol your a bum..who's from LA not south central like you claim but laguna beach..i bety your just some square ass computer geek who bumps katie perry and justin beiber u dont know bout that gangsta shit like you keep insisting on talking about lol


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> u sound mentally slow lol ur missing your punch lines badly


*I see you have no more ammo, so now you're hoping a weak attempt at reverse psychology works.
You're dismissed Wanna-Be Cali Grown.
You clearly don't want any more.

Back to normal seed collector's business.

*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> no bit** u deleted shit...i actually put u in your place cuz right when i mentioned it i noticed you go back and delete it THEN add more shit talk..lol your a bum..who's from LA not south central like you claim but laguna beach..i bety your just some square ass computer geek who bumps katie perry and justin beiber u dont know bout that gangsta shit like you keep insisting on talking about lol


*Hypothetically, let's say that is true.
I'm STILL more of a "G" than you could ever dream of ! lol
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

naw i think you read back you'll realize how fuking retarded you sounded lol just remember to keep internet thuging it all day everyday lol ye wankster


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

o your so gangster bro..your a G..lol i so believe you mannnn..you keep the caps popping down there in gayL.A


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*DAMN !
Now both of Outlaw's Magic Merlin's are over $250 at the auction.
They can have my 9 seeds of Merlin for $200 ! lmao
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*Better yet, my whole Outlaw collection for $1,000 ! lmao
The Gorilla Grape seeds and pollen will be an extra $1,000 ! lol

*View attachment 1590221


View attachment 1590222


View attachment 1590223


View attachment 1590224


View attachment 1590225



*Ya'll KNOW I ain't serious !! lol


...
*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 8, 2011)

Let the bidding begin LOL. 5 seed packs for 250$ and rising....it's nuckin futs!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2011)

for real damn! those beans r expensive as fuck!!

nice work flo got an arsenal! lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *RB said you're cool as a fan and a Sunshine state grower, so pm me.
> I have something for you..............
> *


u aint from south central..u sound like a square "your as cool as a fan" lol wow that mighta been the gayest thing i have ever heard lol and why dont u sell those seeds to some homie G's in the hood, gangster gangster ?? u gotta auction em off online cuz u have no people to sell em to around your hood?? i thought u were 100% hood lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2011)

Dude enough already!!! You really are being a real fucking douchebag.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 8, 2011)

yea cuz he was being a douch trying to gang bang online and shit..then u get these followers jumping on the van wagon and talking shit to just like u..u sound familiar


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Dude enough already!!! You really are being a real fucking douchebag.


*Don't even trip, MindMelted !
Little Boy Cali hatin' bcuz no one is showing his ass any love like the GIFT I just pm'd I'm sending you !
Like I said, the homie kicked me down with 100 of Outlaw's Triple OG Kush x DPD that he crossed to Outlaw Magic Merlin = 75% DPD genetics.
Not to mention the other 2 packs in the pic.
Bubba Kush / Deep Chunk x Magic Merlin and the 1990 Northern Lights x UK Cheese
I'd most def charge his ass though ! lol

*View attachment 1590246


*Yo Blanket, your eyes may look and you're teeth may grit, but none of my seeds your ass will get ! lmao*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*Ya'll know that we will just have to ignore his ass.

He'll get tired of playing with himself, and then he'll go back to playing with himself. *View attachment 1590257

*He can't help being a *View attachment 1590261
*He's jealous of our seed collection and that most of us are probably *View attachment 1590270

*While all he gets is *View attachment 1590288

*Whenever he's not getting *View attachment 1590306 *by his *View attachment 1590309 *!!*


*LMFAO...........*View attachment 1590293


*And THAT'S gangsta !! lol*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Better yet, my whole Outlaw collection for $1,000 ! lmao
> The Gorilla Grape seeds and pollen will be an extra $1,000 ! lol
> 
> *View attachment 1590221
> ...


 i'd probably drop a grand on your outlaw collection flo, and not even think twice about it, lol....


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd probably drop a grand on your outlaw collection flo, and not even think twice about it, lol....


*I know you could too ! lol
PM me too.
I believe you have a Triple OG package around here somewhere.
*


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Ya'll know that we will just have to ignore his ass.
> 
> He'll get tired of playing with himself, and then he'll go back to playing with himself. *View attachment 1590257
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha!!! gettin animated with it lol


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> hahahahahahaha!!! gettin animated with it lol


*Some ppl are tactile (hands-on) learners.
Some are auditory.
I figure he's a visual learner.
lmao
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*LMAO........you a fool Dizzle !

You see Weedlers GWS harvest ?!
THAT is a good lookin female !
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *LMAO........you a fool Dizzle !*


 LOL well its like a centerfold prime trim


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*We all gonna pretty much have the same after a while. lol
I gotta show love back when it's shown to me.
Can't stand a seed hoarder !
I've sat on them GG's long enough, so off they went to others like you who will do them justice and continue to spread them around.
Gonna have more to pass out when this current grow is done, plus I broke out the GG pollen to dust on them tonight !!
*


----------



## puffntuff (May 8, 2011)

Flo I'm from the 909 muthafucka!! Hahhahah Pomona son. Hhahah that dude was killing me. I bought the sunset kush just in hopes of getting a gorilla grape pheno.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Flo I'm from the 909 muthafucka!! Hahhahah Pomona son. Hhahah that dude was killing me. I bought the sunset kush just in hopes of getting a gorilla grape pheno.


*Wassup PNT !
Pomona huh !? lol
Nate Dogg's old stompin ground.
I was glad when they finally ran the 210 fwy through that shit, to the 15 !
Got tired of going around that shit for so many years.

I read the info on that Sunset Kush.
Hope you get what you're looking for too.
I have 112 GG F2's left, and I may feel the need to kick others down still, so stick around ! lol 
*


----------



## hempstead (May 8, 2011)

I think you finally scared him off Flo or either that his mommy came home and sent him to his room. And if you need a home for some of those GG I am also a cool dude from the Sunshine State. heh

Girls went out today and I was home alone and decided to do a bunch of smoke reports on all the jars in my stash.
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/429985-my-nuggets.html#post5698027 thread


View attachment 1590350View attachment 1590351View attachment 1590352View attachment 1590353View attachment 1590354View attachment 1590355


----------



## puffntuff (May 8, 2011)

Good looks. Mission blvd is where I'm from. The 210 was def necessary had the 10 like a parking lot always.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2011)

damn there's a lot more sunshine state growers than i thought! no wonder there's so much bud going around lol


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*Well where is it bcuz I'm dry until harvest in 7 weeks, then 2 more weeks for a dry and SOME cure !! lol

Who has some Mosca C99 x OTM to cough up ?
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *We all gonna pretty much have the same after a while. lol
> I gotta show love back when it's shown to me.
> Can't stand a seed hoarder !
> I've sat on them GG's long enough, so off they went to others like you who will do them justice and continue to spread them around.
> ...


 lol no doubt!

i been like santa since harvest to..no sense in keeping em all. did you happen to check the date those went out? i did it on purpose...so outa you or my brother..whoever finds that spec cut will have to be the "420" cut. I got fucked on my polen this round....male hermie in the Chocolate ...fuckin Thai lol....i read another had one to. Those mlaes were nice you just cut.



Flo Grow said:


> *Well where is it bcuz I'm dry until harvest in 7 weeks, then 2 more weeks for a dry and SOME cure !! lol
> 
> Who has some Mosca C99 x OTM to cough up ?
> *


 Haha...i want some OTM ! ill make my own lol



hempstead said:


> I think you finally scared him off Flo or either that his mommy came home and sent him to his room. And if you need a home for some of those GG I am also a cool dude from the Sunshine State. heh
> 
> Girls went out today and I was home alone and decided to do a bunch of smoke reports on all the jars in my stash.
> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/429985-my-nuggets.html#post5698027 thread
> ...


 Those are tight Hemp !


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I think you finally scared him off Flo or either that his mommy came home and sent him to his room.


*It's hard to maintain that trolling behavior when so many ppl are telling you to STFU and stop being a lil bitch ! lol
Makes'em feel all alone after a while, and the human psyche can only be alone for so long.
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 8, 2011)

*Just dusted the grow with my last and entire pack of Gorilla Grape pollen !
May we be blessed with plenty of viable seeds in a few weeks.
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Just dusted the grow with my last and entire pack of Gorilla Grape pollen !
> May we be blessed with plenty of viable seeds in a few weeks.
> *


 OhOh lol .... someone dun startin sumpin


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

flow gro you are so lame posting that off topic shit lol i could careless about your weak ass seed collection..y the hell you buying seeds living in cali anyways "gangster"?? you aint got a plug on some good cali genetics? if i didnt think you were a snitch i'd maybe consider taking a little youngster like yourself under my wing and introducing you to the big boss's down south..and aye u need to take a break of RIU and go outside, i noticed u been posting ALL day...u try to hard to make friends online, its kinda sad.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> flow gro you are so lame posting that off topic shit lol i could careless about your weak ass seed collection..y the hell you buying seeds living in cali anyways "gangster"?? you aint got a plug on some good cali genetics? if i didnt think you were a snitch i'd maybe consider taking a little youngster like yourself under my wing and introducing you to the big boss's down south..and aye u need to take a break of RIU and go outside, i noticed u been posting ALL day...u try to hard to make friends online, its kinda sad.


Here this guy goes again...LAME


----------



## GringoLoco (May 9, 2011)

Please, Mr. Cali Grown Greater Than 408 (!?!?!) - No one here is interested in anything you have to say, really.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> flow gro you are so lame posting that off topic shit lol i could careless about your weak ass seed collection..y the hell you buying seeds living in cali anyways "gangster"?? you aint got a plug on some good cali genetics? if i didnt think you were a snitch i'd maybe consider taking a little youngster like yourself under my wing and introducing you to the big boss's down south..and aye u need to take a break of RIU and go outside, i noticed u been posting ALL day...u try to hard to make friends online, its kinda sad.


 Somebody has a case of envy ...LAME


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

View attachment 1591542

WTF [swat] [swat]
I guess we have to spray this shit once a day to keep the pests away.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

u must be a dumb little child to..that shit dont work by the way, try spraying yourself it might work on you lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> u must be a dumb little child to..that shit dont work by the way, try spraying yourself it might work on you lol


Dude if you don't have anything constructive to add to this thread please just go the fuck away.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

stfu fool ya'll talking shit ima talk right back..your just kids so i guess i should give the kids a break since they think they know it all


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2011)

I got your fucking kid right here dickhead.If you call 45 a kid,then you are even more fucking retarded than most of us thought.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

act your age then old fukin geezer..what the hell are u on RIU for? no life? dont even answer i know your type ye bum


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

He said he is 26 (-10 years is my guess of his real age) and I am pretty sure most of us who post in here are married with children and 30+. He can not count very well either because he posts in numerous threads and he still claims only 2-3 people are complaining about the Attitude fiasco when from my count in the many threads it is up in the 100s just on RIU alone. And Attitude even replied to most of us admitting there is a problem and they are trying to figure it out. Maybe his mom will come home again soon and give him his ritalin and thorzine so he can go drool in the corner and leave us alone for the rest of the day.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

hempstead said:


> He said he is 26 (-10 years is my guess of his real age) and I am pretty sure most of us who post in here are married with children and 30+. He can not count very well either because he posts in numerous threads and he still claims only 2-3 people are complaining about the Attitude fiasco when from my count in the many threads it is up in the 100s just on RIU alone. And Attitude even replied to most of us admitting there is a problem and they are trying to figure it out. Maybe his mom will come home again soon and give him his ritalin and thorzine so he can go drool in the corner and leave us alone for the rest of the day.


you sound like one of those kids bitching about his ps3 and how they keep talking about the hacker this and the hacker that...enough with the attitude thing I WAS RIGHT and YOU WERE WRONG..i've read about atleast 20 people saying they got there seeds & nothing is wrong with their credit cards and i'll tell u the same thing..and attitude aint taking the rap for it so as usual i was right


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> act your age then old fukin geezer..what the hell are u on RIU for? no life? dont even answer i know your type ye bum


And 45 isn't what most would consider a geezer, maybe a 16 year old would.
And the man is not a bum and neither am I or any of the other 1000s of disabled/handicapped mmj patients who are members to this site. He and I were bothe injured at work. Yup work, you know that thing you do not do or else you would not be at home posting on a message board at noontime while most are still working.



Cali.Grown>408 said:


> you sound like one of those kids bitching about his ps3 and how they keep talking about the hacker this and the hacker that...enough with the attitude thing I WAS RIGHT and YOU WERE WRONG..i've read about atleast 20 people saying they got there seeds & nothing is wrong with their credit cards and i'll tell u the same thing..and attitude aint taking the rap for it so as usual i was right


OOOOh he learned to count to 20. If you go back a couple pages I am the one who told you it is not a problem with credit cards, yup that was me.

And here is my email from The Attitude acknowledging the problem and trying to figure it out by creating 300 emails to test if it is from the newsletter subscriptions.

Hi There,
We are aware of some of our newsletter subscribers have been emailed by this company. We are looking into this matter with the utmost urgency and have already contacted the http://www.yourmailinglistprovider.com/ who sent this email on behalf of highlife.

Our email newsletter and addresses are not held on the same data base, so if these emails have been stolen, please be aware that there has not been a breach of any other sensitive information other than email addresses. 

We have previously implemented 300 specific emails in the newsletter email data base, this will verify if the email addresses have been stolen. If it happens to be the case this is an illegal action and there will be a case for the 2 companies &#8216;Highlife&#8217; and the mailing company to be taken to court for damages, theft, and unethical business practice. If the email data base has been stolen this would be very easy to prove, hence helping us discipline and Take action against them.

Attitude Apologies profusely for any concern this may have caused you, and we would like to stress again that we are doing everything we can to resolve this and we are not taking this matter lightly.

Many Thanks,
Have a great day,
Jodie @ The Attitude

And again 
Thank you please drive thru.

(I keep saying this to you so you feel like you have your job back at Wendy's)


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

i saw that..their basically saying "were not sure wtf happend" lol its whatever bro i aint trying to keep going back and forth cuz we can do this shit all day..i'll be the bigger man and just walk away..and for your info. im 26 got a 5 year old and i am also on workman's compensation..plus im a volunteer at a medical co-op in my area..most the time im on this site im at the co-op weighing sacks, rolling J's and watering the clones.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

13,407 post and counting..i'll never beat that..get a life kid and i know you gottta be a kid..i'd knock ur little ass out with a back hand lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> 13,407 post and counting..i'll never beat that..get a life kid and i know you gottta be a kid..i'd knock ur little ass out with a back hand lol


lmfao....too funny...stand up is a profession of yours i see...I have a life a state job a house a car a motorcycle and two kids that will backhand you...


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i saw that..their basically saying "were not sure wtf happend" lol its whatever bro i aint trying to keep going back and forth cuz we can do this shit all day..i'll be the bigger man and just walk away..and for your info. im 26 got a 5 year old and i am also on workman's compensation..plus im a volunteer at a medical co-op in my area..most the time im on this site im at the co-op weighing sacks, rolling J's and watering the clones.


Aaaah so you are in the same boat huh? Sucks doesn't it. Did you just smoke a fatty because this reply seems to be a different person. heh

And being the bigger person is not about walking away, it is about owning up to shit and learning to apologize when you realize you may or may not be wrong but you just want to be a better man.

I gave you the opportunity to be part of our happy, calm, mellow thread the other day and the invite still goes out but just be civil. Shit if you work at a co-op then you may even educate us a little.( I would love to be able to volunteer for that type of stuff but there are not any where i am)

We are all cool in this thread and shit I bet you are realizing we have a common bond and been down the road you are on now. What did you hurt? Mindmelt and I have jacked up backs.

So feel free to chime in but smoke a fatty first and relax and be civil.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

honestly bro if u were to read back most of the people on here came at me with major attitude and anger then it just got outta hand..all i said was i thought this whole attitude situation was getting out of hand. I think people thought i was a big fan of attitude or something but i JUST ordered 20seeds from them and dont really support seed banks anyways i support breeders, it was just MHO..i think when i said "maybe some of these people work for rival seed banks" things got out of hand


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmfao....too funny...stand up is a profession of yours i see...I have a life a state job a house a car a motorcycle and two kids that will backhand you...


i hate u..really..u come on here to crack jokes or what? crack jokes with your boys..o wait you probably aint got none seeing u got the most posts out of anybody on RIU


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2011)

Actually, i got more posts then him 


But seriously, this is just getting old, cant we all get a bong?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

you shouldn't brag about that..i'd create a new profile people might start thinking your a bum and have no life..j/k buddy..but yea we can get along if people stop being so sensitive on this site


----------



## "SICC" (May 9, 2011)

Lol read your comment wrong, thought you were trying to came at me too... Lets just drop this shit haha


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> honestly bro if u were to read back most of the people on here came at me with major attitude and anger then it just got outta hand..all i said was i thought this whole attitude situation was getting out of hand. I think people thought i was a big fan of attitude or something but i JUST ordered 20seeds from them and dont really support seed banks anyways i support breeders, it was just MHO..i think when i said "maybe some of these people work for rival seed banks" things got out of hand


I don't think it was the opinion you expressed, it was more how you expressed it and when some of us tried to explain it you were very abrasive and insulting trying to call us kids and bums. And this is nothing new for you because you seem to do this with many people in many different threads.
Most of us in here were regular monthly customers to the Attitude until this email stuff happened so that is why many of us were offended. 
All of us in here are cool, chill, stoners and it was a nice mellow thread til you showed up. heh
So like I said, you are more than welcome to post in here, disagree with us, post some of them nice co-op pics for us or whatever you want to say.
Just be cool and civil and don't fly off insulting us, considering you are in the some boat as a few of us.

And me saying this to you more than once is proof of how cool and chill we are.
Now go upload us some more pics of them giants you are standing in. Big ass plants.


----------



## hempstead (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> you shouldn't brag about that..i'd create a new profile people might start thinking your a bum and have no life..j/k buddy..but yea we can get along if people stop being so sensitive on this site


Sicc is the man.

[QUOTE="SICC";5701535]Lol read your comment wrong, thought you were trying to came at me too... Lets just drop this shit haha [/QUOTE]Whats up dude. Are you becoming a regular to our thread? Glad to have yah man.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

i dont know man, i dont agree with u at all honestly..just read back and notice how ya'll jumped on me..i just did and it seems to me like i was the CHILL one out of the bunch..and if you met me in person you would know im chill as fuk and just another goofy stoner at heart


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2011)

Not really related to the thread,but i just could not help myself.
Check out this beef steak tomato is just picked off my plant...


----------



## dr green dre (May 9, 2011)

Glad everyones cool now.. 
This is one of my lurking threads, i like to know whats out there strain wise and these guys always seem to update the promos that are happening. So lets get this back on track ..
Smoking on some DOGS right now its a cross of OG18 X Headband , created by a grower on here called DST , i think i have the headband pheno . Its my first time with any Kushes and i like it the smoke and smell remind me of some old school bud.. 
Proper growers on here man some guys got some good crosses going on , im always willing to take in news strains  hint hint.. I can get lost looking at some of the list you guys have posted up , i add a few pics of my weak collection soon i havent got cam and all seeds in one place.
ive got:
DPQ f2s = deep purple x querkle -Mr west
Dogs = Og18 xheadband -Dst
Pyscho killer x Herjuana= pyschoisis x jack the ripper x herijuana -DST
Lemon Skunk= unknown friend of the seed doc..
Ak48
chronic
Jack herrer
Skunk N#1

Some are singles donated off freinds , ive just started getting in to the seed game i have more strains but there in clones only.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

just got my 1st attitude package 9 days after i placed my order..got 9 more beans on the way to..here's a pic of some jilly bean im about to harvest..my boy hooked it up with a clone it wasnt grown from seed..pic is from today DAY 57 of flower


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 9, 2011)

Hey remove the second pic. Dont want anybody seeing the shipping package it ruins the stealth.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 9, 2011)

*Dr Green Dre - 
That DPQ sounds nice !
Gotta remember that whenever I crack my Deep Purple and Querkles ! lol

Cali Grown - 
Despite us ridin on each other, I gotta admit that Jilly is lookin dank as fuck !
Makes me wanna crack some more.
And to answer your seed buying question : I collect shit that is fairly hard to come by or has good rep.....i.e. Outlaw, Breeders Choice, Gooey Breeder and so on.
Not everyday "commercial" seed stock as much as rare gear.

*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 9, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> flow gro you are so lame posting that off topic shit lol i could careless about your weak ass seed collection..y the hell you buying seeds living in cali anyways "gangster"?? you aint got a plug on some good cali genetics? if i didnt think you were a snitch i'd maybe consider taking a little youngster like yourself under my wing and introducing you to the big boss's down south..and aye u need to take a break of RIU and go outside, i noticed u been posting ALL day...u try to hard to make friends online, its kinda sad.


*I could easily get back into IT with you, but I'ma leave it alone.
But you, me and mostly everyone on hear has seen and/or knows I have one of THE rarest and tightest seed collections.
Until someone posts proof of having otherwise.
My Outlaw (7), **and no longer available **Breeders Choice (11) and TGA (2) gear alone proves my point.
The numbers rep how many different strains I'm speaking of.
Now this may feel like an attack, but in all honesty NOTHING you just posted compares with anything in my collection, excluding the Nirvana shit I have.
Out of the 60+ strains on my list, some of which are multiple 10 packs, you or anyone else would only be able to go buy less than 24 of them right now.
The rest are obsolete, unless you know the breeder or someone like me with them.

* *Strain List*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Nirvana [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Mystic[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Northern Lights[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**White Widow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Bubblicious[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**AK48[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bodhi Seeds[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**SR71 Purple Kush x Appalachia ( Green Crack x Chem D BX3 )[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Dank Dairy[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**CheeseBoy F3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gooey Breeder[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Pure Gooey[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Fat Purple x Ty Fairs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gooey Breeder Mix #2[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Team Canada[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**North Purple Queen[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Valencia[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Outlaw Genetics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**DPD F3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Magic Merlin[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Doja Berry[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**SFV OG Kush x DPD[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**ECPD[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**(Triple OG Kush x DPD) x Magic Merlin[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]TGA [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Quirkle[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Chernobyl[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**JillyBean[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Agent Orange[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Deep Purple[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Vortex[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Void[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**JTR[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**JC2[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*Breeders Choice*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Mountain View Kush[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Our Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Bubba[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Kachina Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**FLOix[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Aloha White Widow x UK Cheese Bx3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush x TW IBL[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Star[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush x Skunk[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Skunk '89[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Pure Purple Pakistani[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Haze IX[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Chitrali[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Chocolate Haze[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Exe Kush[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**NL90 Haze x UK Cheese[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Fairlight[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C-99 (F5 Bros Grimm)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Nerfiti[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C-99 (C-2 pheno)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Elite Genitics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Ultimate ChemDawg 08 S1s[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]DinaFem[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Critical + (NL x Big Bud)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Heaven Scent Farms[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Pharmin Blend 09[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Krush (S-n-S Diesel x Grape Krush)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Grape Wonder (Williams Wonder x Grape Krush)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Sensi Seeds/Delta 9 Labs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Super Star[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Aiea[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Flo Grow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Magic Monkey (Magic Merlin x Gorilla Grape)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape F2s (GG VRPP x GG)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape F2s (GG LRPG x GG)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]General Grievous[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**ChemDawg x SnowDawg ( I call it Cujo ! )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Trichome Jungle[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Larry Smurf[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Mr Nice Seeds[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Critical Mass[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Joey Weeds[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C99 F4s[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Digger[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush/Deep Chunk x Magic Merlin[/FONT]*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 9, 2011)

*And I have posted pics of the entire collection more than a few times on RIU.

And Team Canada is the no longer avail TGA gear !
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

yea its all good pimp we'll just drop it..but yea im a clone grower type a dude, it was always easier and more convenient for me to just buy clones plus it saves me some time..but i'll tell u this. The best shit i ever grew was from seed; sprouted from a local co-op, it was that Grape Punch from BOG..i was trying hella hard to find that seed but could only find it if i bid online or someshit..i 4got what the site was called, i know u know it though..is that site legit?? if it is i'ma order the 10pack and if you never tried that shit u should do the same before its gone


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

hands down this bud gave me the biggest indica buzz ever..the body high was crazy intense and the smell and taste are both A+..vigorous growth and thick and i mean thick ass branching plus it finished for me in 50 days..i tell everybody about this strain, check it out someday.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 9, 2011)

*BOG's GP can be had at SeedBay, which owns Seed Boutique and ICMAG.
The majority rule says his Sour Bubble is his best and most potent, including BOG himself.
Although Subcool said he likes BOG's Blue Moon Rocks the best.
I'm just not in the mood to spend $100+ on any breeders 10 pack gear anymore.
GP is also BOG's least expensive strain @ $85 for 10 seeds.
Search under his name from the drop down list on the home page of SeedBay.
The GP starts on page 11 and goes half way thru page 12.
Lots available and part of his normal line up there.

*ANYONE WITH OFFICIAL BOG GEAR CAN GET A POSSIBLE TRADE WITH ME !!! LOL


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 9, 2011)

so u think those are legit seeds?? and SeedBay is legit?? do u sell your seeds there to?? i heard sour bubble was the best BOG strain to..smoked it before but i've never grown it..if i could mix and match i would get the sour bubble to but i've been wanting to grow that grape punch again for a while now..those pics were from 06-07 and i haven't smoked it since..and i grew it DWC style, i wanna see how it does in coco and soil and even outdoors


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 10, 2011)

Hey Flo, Pistils responded about the MNS and they are getting a big order in. Watch for an announcement but we should be able to pick up a few strains from there pretty soon.


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 10, 2011)

hey hempstead just seen this thread an i too have been collecting the tude's promo's every month an have got quite a few seeds now, i have some seeds that i got off a friend a few years back now that was he's dads but i have no idea what the strain is they grow with red/purply stems an node's an the leaves are dark green an the viens look like they have a dark sort of red in them,
only thing was it was a male so i binned it sholud of kept it really but was just starting out,an where i have a few exotic strains now i tend to grow them.
i am gunna grow some out this year an see if i can figure out what they are 
have not read thread yet but am slowly reading now N.T.D


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *And I have posted pics of the entire collection more than a few times on RIU.
> 
> And Team Canada is the no longer avail TGA gear !
> *


Really, where do you get their gear from?


----------



## puffntuff (May 10, 2011)

I got some bad news about tks. All the breeders are leaving or left and the site hasn't been updated since the 6th. Not sure about the ins and outs but it isn't looking good for us nor the breeders. Pm me if you wanna link


----------



## hempstead (May 10, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Not really related to the thread,but i just could not help myself.
> Check out this beef steak tomato is just picked off my plant...View attachment 1591895


Very nice man. My back was out and my tomatoes went in late so all I am getting are flowers now.Doh. It has been kinda cool this week so maybe i will get some fruit before the summer hits bad.



nothingtodeclare said:


> hey hempstead just seen this thread an i too have been collecting the tude's promo's every month an have got quite a few seeds now, i have some seeds that i got off a friend a few years back now that was he's dads but i have no idea what the strain is they grow with red/purply stems an node's an the leaves are dark green an the viens look like they have a dark sort of red in them,
> only thing was it was a male so i binned it sholud of kept it really but was just starting out,an where i have a few exotic strains now i tend to grow them.
> i am gunna grow some out this year an see if i can figure out what they are
> have not read thread yet but am slowly reading now N.T.D


Welcome to the thread man. 



puffntuff said:


> I got some bad news about tks. All the breeders are leaving or left and the site hasn't been updated since the 6th. Not sure about the ins and outs but it isn't looking good for us nor the breeders. Pm me if you wanna link


I was on there the other day and thought something was kinda funny because there wasn't much up for sale.


----------



## puffntuff (May 10, 2011)

If you've used the site or forum pm I will fill in the details. It's very important.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 10, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> so u think those are legit seeds?? and SeedBay is legit?? do u sell your seeds there to?? i heard sour bubble was the best BOG strain to..smoked it before but i've never grown it..if i could mix and match i would get the sour bubble to but i've been wanting to grow that grape punch again for a while now..those pics were from 06-07 and i haven't smoked it since..and i grew it DWC style, i wanna see how it does in coco and soil and even outdoors


*Yeah, they are legit.
No doubt.
If you do SeedBay and send it recorded mail, they give good ass freebies to make up the cost to you, but not if you pay and send it "regular mail".
Their Seed Boutique site is also legit and I've copped their a few times, but no freebies.
That shit should bang in coco !
* 


Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey Flo, Pistils responded about the MNS and they are getting a big order in. Watch for an announcement but we should be able to pick up a few strains from there pretty soon.


*That's what's up !
I also found out through another med-friend that Shanti gives 20 seeds if you order direct through his forum PLUS a 25% discount to med patients.
So instead of $98 plus $5 shipping, it'll be $75 plus $5 shipping.
And you KNOW I told him to hook me up since he was already placing an order, and I'll pay him back.
Keep in mind me and this cat have never met but jnown each other through the forums for over 2yrs !
THAT'S LOVE !!! lol
And he was the one to offer.
* 


Maximus cannabis said:


> Really, where do you get their gear from?


*I copped them over 2 yrs ago off of BreedBay's auction site.
Where both 10 packs of Outlaw's Magic Merlin are now over $300 !! lol*
*Makes me feel even better about my shit and the ppl that I'm gifting/trading with, who are able to get their hands on his gear through me.
There's a few on here, like Dizzle, who I hooked up with my Magic Monkey too.
Which is Magic Merlin(f) x Gorilla Grape(m) !!
I only have 22 beans left of that F1 hybrid now.
Dizzle has a grow thread going with them too.
I need to go drop in and see what's been going on................
*


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 10, 2011)

im computer illiterate and never really shop online..so my question is this, WTF is recorded mail?? lol i can always use some freebies


----------



## hempstead (May 10, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> im computer illiterate and never really shop online..so my question is this, WTF is recorded mail?? lol i can always use some freebies


Mail that needs to be signed for to prove they received it.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 10, 2011)

*lmao............stop frontin' 408 !
It's you paying for some sort of tracking.
Use the US Post Office though, bcuz they're cheaper than anyone else.
Prices vary depending on what you pick.
Something like $18 to $38, depending on what you choose.
There's a thread, or few, at IC about the different options that ppl have used and what they paid.
Most def worth a look before you do it so you know what to expect.
*


----------



## Flo Grow (May 10, 2011)

*That doe you spend is why they give you freebies too.
You'll see the shit ppl got as a result over at IC.
No less than 5 packs of various breeders gear, including BOG's shit !!
*


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Yeah, they are legit.
> No doubt.
> If you do SeedBay and send it recorded mail, they give good ass freebies to make up the cost to you, but not if you pay and send it "regular mail".
> Their Seed Boutique site is also legit and I've copped their a few times, but no freebies.
> ...


Sweet, thanks for the heads up on Shanti.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *lmao............stop frontin' 408 !
> It's you paying for some sort of tracking.
> Use the US Post Office though, bcuz they're cheaper than anyone else.
> Prices vary depending on what you pick.
> ...


I wish I had caught that when I sent my last payment. Oh well, next time.


----------



## puffntuff (May 10, 2011)

I was over at .....bay and saw a ecsd x Casey jones for $862!! 9hrs left holy shit I'm in the wrong end of this biz!!!


----------



## Flo Grow (May 10, 2011)

*No prob Maximus !
Don't forget the next time either !! lol

There you go Cali........another buyer of SBay.

DAMN Puff !
I hope they pay that bill too.
Casey is clone only if I'm not mistaken, so that would also explain why.
*


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *No prob Maximus !
> Don't forget the next time either !! lol
> 
> There you go Cali........another buyer of SBay.
> ...


Hmm, I have some Chemmy Jones in my vault...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 10, 2011)

Sucks about TKS. Wish I had found them earlier.


----------



## MsBotwin (May 10, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hmm, I have some Chemmy Jones in my vault...


I want some of that! Wanna trade?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I copped them over 2 yrs ago off of BreedBay's auction site.
> Where both 10 packs of Outlaw's Magic Merlin are now over $300 !! lol*
> *Makes me feel even better about my shit and the ppl that I'm gifting/trading with, who are able to get their hands on his gear through me.
> There's a few on here, like Dizzle, who I hooked up with my Magic Monkey too.
> ...


 Yeah man thanks.. sofar i love those Monkeys!! Come check out the journal...things just got started up




Anyone else cop any Cannacopia gear? 

I bought the Chocolate Chunks and there fuckin monsters ..biggest fan leaves and stocks i ever seen. Im about to cop thier Lapis Mountain Indica....Pure Afghani X Deep Chunk ..so double afghani hash orgy....for $35 you cant really go wrong


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 10, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *That doe you spend is why they give you freebies too.
> You'll see the shit ppl got as a result over at IC.
> No less than 5 packs of various breeders gear, including BOG's shit !!
> *


fasho..kinda tempted to order right now but im already 20seeds deep and the most i can grow is 4plants indoor (3x3x7 tent) and 6 outdoor..so those seeds stay good for a while right?? how do YOU store your seeds?? im just keeping the ones i got in the tin that they came in and royal packaging and just stuck it in my sock drawer lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> how do YOU store your seeds?? im just keeping the ones i got in the tin that they came in and royal packaging and just stuck it in my sock drawer lol


 I leave em the OG packaging but i store em all in a bubble envelope with silica gel paks and i put it in the low humidity door in the fridge...should stay good for years like that


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I leave em the OG packaging but i store em all in a bubble envelope with silica gel paks and i put it in the low humidity door in the fridge...should stay good for years like that


how long is the longest you ever heard of someone storing a seed and still getting it to germinate and all that?? cuz it could be 2-3years before i use all these seeds..


----------



## GringoLoco (May 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Anyone else cop any Cannacopia gear?


I've grown both the RKS x DC and the Government Mule (G13 x DC) both amazing strains, with the RKS being one of the top 20 strains I've tried. I've also had the pleasure of trying the Cheese x DC, the Deep Chunk is very prominent in these, but each brings it's own uniqueness as well. Hands down, I'd recommend their gear to anyone; great genetics at a great price.

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/322859-cannacopia-roadkill-skunk-rks-x.html


----------



## nothingtodeclare (May 11, 2011)

on the seedbay do they send to uk an is it safe??


----------



## cmt1984 (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> how long is the longest you ever heard of someone storing a seed and still getting it to germinate and all that?? cuz it could be 2-3years before i use all these seeds..


 i store mine in perfume sample vials with desiccant....if they are stored properly, they can last 30+ years.


----------



## MsBotwin (May 11, 2011)

I also use desiccant, and I leave my seeds in the original packaging. Then I have a CD case, I slip one strain per pocket, along with the breeder's description on a piece of paper. My seeds are in alphabetical order, first by breeder, then by strain. I store the cd case in a cool dry closet, since the fridge is out, can't have my kids finding them!


----------



## MsBBB (May 11, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> I also use desiccant, and I leave my seeds in the original packaging. Then I have a CD case, I slip one strain per pocket, along with the breeder's description on a piece of paper. My seeds are in alphabetical order, first by breeder, then by strain. I store the cd case in a cool dry closet, since the fridge is out, can't have my kids finding them!


*I have been storing my seeds in a large ziplock storage bag in the orginal packaging in more plastic bags. I like the CD case idea for storing seeds.*


----------



## hempstead (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> fasho..kinda tempted to order right now but im already 20seeds deep and the most i can grow is 4plants indoor (3x3x7 tent) and 6 outdoor..so those seeds stay good for a while right?? how do YOU store your seeds?? im just keeping the ones i got in the tin that they came in and royal packaging and just stuck it in my sock drawer lol


I have mine in my sock drawer too. lol But they are in an old spaghetti sauce jar with a few dissectant packs to keep em dry.



Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah man thanks.. sofar i love those Monkeys!! Come check out the journal...things just got started up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am growing BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk now. about a month into flower and she also had some huge fan leaves and a major cal/mag whore.


----------



## MsBBB (May 11, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I have mine in my sock drawer too. lol But they are in an old spaghetti sauce jar with a few dissectant packs to keep em dry.


*I have a few packs of that dissectant in my bags also.*


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 11, 2011)

In case you hadn't heard, TKS was busted. Stay away from that sight, could be crawling with LEO already.

http://forum.grasscity.com/seed-banks/812628-trichome-kings.html


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 11, 2011)

that's whats up..im ganna get that Grape Punch from B.O.G off of SeedBay 4sure then, hopefully i get some sour bubble for my freebies..that would be sswwweeeeetttt


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> that's whats up..im ganna get that Grape Punch from B.O.G off of SeedBay 4sure then, hopefully i get some sour bubble for my freebies..that would be sswwweeeeetttt


 that would be sweet, but i wouldn't count on it for sure.. they usually give away lesser known strains for free from there.. good none the less, but no way you're getting sour bubble for free, lol..


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 11, 2011)

i was just hoping they would simply keep it all BOG.. i know it's probably to much to even hope for but it's all good..BOG grape punch isn't feminized is it? im thinking the seeds are just regular but have no idea honestly..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i was just hoping they would simply keep it all BOG.. i know it's probably to much to even hope for but it's all good..BOG grape punch isn't feminized is it? im thinking the seeds are just regular but have no idea honestly..


 yah, no, none of bogs gear is femmed, as he likes to keep it old school, lol... no fems from bog.. that grape punch does look nice... i was thinking of ordering some of that as well as some more sour bubble, or maybe some bogglegum.. you really can't go wrong with any of bog's gear.. my friend is also a big fan of blue moon rocks as well.. damn, decisions, decisions, lol.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 11, 2011)

if i were to buy another strain of his besides grape punch it would be the blue moon rocks just cuz im a huge blueberry anything fan...i would love to grow the sour bubble to but if i had to choose i'd pick blue moon rocks first..thanks for the info though maybe if i get a male grape punch ill check out crossing some genetics


----------



## tingpoon (May 11, 2011)

are you really going to order seedbay? i've only been hearing complaints about them, very slow shipping and ppl dont get orders. i was looking into riot seeds, i wanted the black strawberry. i have blue dream right now which is fantastic and im looking for something similar to that. strawberry cough is one of my favorites so it only makes sense for me to stick in the -berry area.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> are you really going to order seedbay? i've only been hearing complaints about them, very slow shipping and ppl dont get orders. i was looking into riot seeds, i wanted the black strawberry. i have blue dream right now which is fantastic and im looking for something similar to that. strawberry cough is one of my favorites so it only makes sense for me to stick in the -berry area.


 on a scale from 1-10 what would you rate the Sativa influence on the Blue Dream ?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

tingpoon said:


> are you really going to order seedbay? i've only been hearing complaints about them, very slow shipping and ppl dont get orders. i was looking into riot seeds, i wanted the black strawberry. i have blue dream right now which is fantastic and im looking for something similar to that. strawberry cough is one of my favorites so it only makes sense for me to stick in the -berry area.


 i ordered right from riot seeds awhile ago, and got two freebies .. the one is sandy orange dream, the other is stormy white cough, which is strawberry cough x with i don't remember atm, but it sounds like a really nice strain for sure and i've been intriqued to try and grow it for awhile, but i can't seem to find one positive review on anyone who has grown any of riots gear..
i also haven't found one negative review either, it just seems that everyone seems to have a dislike for matt, therefore a lot of peps won't go anywhere near his gear... i'm still waiting to hear something about some of his genetics before i decide to go ahead and grow some of them out.. it's killing me as i have his clockwork orange and pre98 bubba, as well as those two freebies i told you about...oh snap, i also have a pack of i think its sweet kush as well as some other freebie's i got from the tude's promo awhile back now..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2011)

Grow,Grow,Grow,Grow Baby......


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Grow,Grow,Grow,Grow Baby......


 damn, your ears must have been ringing as i was just talking about you no less than two seconds ago to doob's.. too funny indeed..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2011)

I was wondering what the burning was....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I was wondering what the burning was....lol


 well, i know it wasn't you lighting up a joint.. that's right, i said it, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, i know it wasn't you lighting up a joint.. that's right, i said it, lol...


Sadly that's the truth.


----------



## Flo Grow (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> fasho..kinda tempted to order right now but im already 20seeds deep and the most i can grow is 4plants indoor (3x3x7 tent) and 6 outdoor..so those seeds stay good for a while right?? how do YOU store your seeds?? im just keeping the ones i got in the tin that they came in and royal packaging and just stuck it in my sock drawer lol


*I store mine in a locked box from Wal Fart with 4 BIG ass packs of dessicants plus lots of smaller packs spread throughout.
Then the box goes inside a FREEZER Zip Lock and that goes inside another freezer Zip Lock and then into the refridge.
The Gorilla Grape pollen I just used was 1.5 yrs old and my plants are seeded seeing how some Pistils have already changed color signifying they are pregnant now.
So my method will hold seeds indefinitely, but can/should expect germ rates to decline after a couple of years (5 - 10) regardless, unless you safely freeze them.

*View attachment 1595460


*See the large dessicant bag with yellow writing in the lower left corner ?
I have 4 of those plus the small bags in my seed box.
The bag next to it with purple writing is the same size, and you can also see one in the box.
They feel like bean bags ! lmao
*
View attachment 1595461



*The pollen I just used with the date it was collected : Sept 12, 2009
The dash is just to indentify pack #1 and #2.
* 
View attachment 1595463






Cali.Grown>408 said:


> how long is the longest you ever heard of someone storing a seed and still getting it to germinate and all that?? cuz it could be 2-3years before i use all these seeds..


*To be honest, 20 to 30 years on more than a few occasions from OG growers I know.
A DARK, COOL, MOIST-FREE and AIR-TIGHT place in the key !!
* 


nothingtodeclare said:


> on the seedbay do they send to uk an is it safe??


*They are based in the UK, my friend ! lol
So you'd get your shit QUICK-FAST !!!

* 


tingpoon said:


> are you really going to order seedbay? i've only been hearing complaints about them, very slow shipping and ppl dont get orders. i was looking into riot seeds, i wanted the black strawberry. i have blue dream right now which is fantastic and im looking for something similar to that. strawberry cough is one of my favorites so it only makes sense for me to stick in the -berry area.


*Like any other business, they will not have 100% customer satisfaction.
I.E. - Attitude and any other seed bank or dispensary.
BUT, they have WAY more positive than negative reviews.
Not to mention ppl ALWAYS forget they are making an illegal purchase and sometimes Royal Mail and the U.S. PO confiscate !!




*View attachment 1595464 *Changing The Subject :


I have to get this off my chest.
I believe in sharing/spreading seeds and not hoarding them like some ppl do.
But with the limited quantity let alone the rarity of my Outlaw gear and the fact that his shit is always limited releases of 2 or 3 a year at $80 per 5 seeds when it is available, be prepared to give up more than you would want to or like to if seeking a trade-off.
I can not and will not do a "seed-for-seed" trade no matter what is offered unless it shares the same "value", and I'm not talking personal value but honest "Supply and Demand".
If you are not familiar with economics and the concept of Supply and Demand, it means that the more rare and limited something is, the more it cost a member of society to own/possess/purchase it.
For example :
Ford Formula F1 and Saleen's
Bentley's
Gemballa Porsche
959 Porsche
Colored diamonds
A U.S. $1,000 dollar bill (yes they were made at one point and are still legal tender)
Mercedes Gulf Wing
The Hope Diamond
Picasso, Michaelangelo, Rembrant, or Van Gogh paintings

I don't mind trading, but both sides have to feel they got a fair deal.
I don't put personal value on these seeds, but I do look at what they sell/sold for versus the selling value of what is being offered and their availability !
So with all that being said, be prepared to give up 2 - 3 seeds for every 1 of mine !!!
If this offends anyone, then you're putting personal before business and should avoid hitting me up.

Now back to the regular program ! lol

*


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2011)

Truly a impressive collection my friend...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2011)

thats a pretty sweet lockbox!


----------



## Flo Grow (May 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Truly a impressive collection my friend...


*Thanks Mind !
The better the seeds, the deeper they go in the box !! lmao
* 


Dizzle Frost said:


> thats a pretty sweet lockbox!


*For $11, you too can have one ! lol
They have a smaller 3x5 box, which fits completely inside my larger box.
*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

hey flo, are you the one who said they got that box from wallie world, walmart, or was that someone else?? or should i just come out and ask where you got the box from instead, lol, i guess that would simply be easier..
and also, where do you get the larger amounts of dissident from?? i have a ton of the smaller packs, but i'd like to pick up a larger sized package of it... thanks ahead of time..


----------



## Doobieus (May 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, i know it wasn't you lighting up a joint.. that's right, i said it, lol...


Lol so messed up lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Thanks Mind !
> The better the seeds, the deeper they go in the box !! lmao
> *
> 
> ...


 
Did you get that at wally world???


----------



## Doobieus (May 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Sadly that's the truth.


Which will hopefully be fixed soon.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Which will hopefully be fixed soon.


What!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo Grow (May 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey flo, are you the one who said they got that box from wallie world, walmart, or was that someone else?? or should i just come out and ask where you got the box from instead, lol, i guess that would simply be easier..
> and also, where do you get the larger amounts of dissident from?? i have a ton of the smaller packs, but i'd like to pick up a larger sized package of it... thanks ahead of time..





Mindmelted said:


> Did you get that at wally world???


*Yeah, at Wal Mart where they have the office supplies and shit, usually on a bottom shelf.
Same location in every store I've been to.
I believe the larger box I have is 10x6 or 10x7 for $10.97, and the smaller is 3x5 for $9.97.
Just make sure to open the box and have 2 keys in there.
They all come with 2 keys.
*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> What!!!!!!!!!


 this has been my phrase for the month mind.. good things come to those who wait, and so far, its panned out pretty well for those i've told it to..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Yeah, at Wal Mart where they have the office supplies and shit, usually on a bottom shelf.
> Same location in every store I've been to.
> I believe the larger box I have is 10x6 or 10x7 for $10.97, and the smaller is 3x5 for $9.97.
> *


 damn, lol.. i didn't know you had a crystal ball, lol, as that was going to be my next question, what size is the box, but you beat me to it..

do you find that you can fit pretty much the whole collection in the one box flo, or do you have several of them??


----------



## Flo Grow (May 11, 2011)

*My whole collection fitted in the 3x5 with very little room left, so I upgraded to the larger box and now have almost twice as much space again.
So now I have to pack this one too !! lmao
*


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *My whole collection fitted in the 3x5 with very little room left, so I upgraded to the larger box and now have almost twice as much space again.
> So now I have to pack this one too !! lmao
> *


 nice, i like the way you think flo, lol.. birds of a feather my friend, birds of a feather..


----------



## puffntuff (May 11, 2011)

The more the merrier!! I'll proudly have the pack rat name when it comes to seed collecting!!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> on a scale from 1-10 what would you rate the Sativa influence on the Blue Dream ?


it should be sativa dominant..i was told mine was 70% sativa


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 11, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I store mine in a locked box from Wal Fart with 4 BIG ass packs of dessicants plus lots of smaller packs spread throughout.
> Then the box goes inside a FREEZER Zip Lock and that goes inside another freezer Zip Lock and then into the refridge.
> The Gorilla Grape pollen I just used was 1.5 yrs old and my plants are seeded seeing how some Pistils have already changed color signifying they are pregnant now.
> So my method will hold seeds indefinitely, but can/should expect germ rates to decline after a couple of years (5 - 10) regardless, unless you safely freeze them.
> ...



fasho brody


----------



## puffntuff (May 11, 2011)

Have you guys ever messed with gorrilla grower seeds?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> it should me sativa dominant..i was told mine was 70% sativa


 Nice bats....i know its sposta be mostly sativa..but i was wondering how much influence the actual high had. I like my sativas, wondered how it compared to say C-99?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 11, 2011)

i never grew c99 but i've smoked it and seen it grown..c99 is more "sativa like" i would say while blue dream gives u the best of both worlds..it's probably my 2nd favorite strain..i've grown it 3times and after i harvest in a week i plain on getting a couple clones of it again to throw outside


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i never grew c99 but i've smoked it and seen it grown..c99 is more "sativa like" i would say while blue dream gives u the best of both worlds..it's probably my 2nd favorite strain..i've grown it 3times and after i harvest in a week i plain on getting a couple clones of it again to throw outside


 Right on bro...thats what i was wondering. thanks!


----------



## hydgrow (May 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Have you guys ever messed with gorrilla grower seeds?


I have not personally but have you tried searching canna collective forum for some grows?


----------



## hempstead (May 12, 2011)

Heijuana, oooh yeah. I smoked a little the other day and wasn't really in pain and that shit was way too potent. Back went out last night and I just smoked a nice nugget and oooh yeah, numb mentally and physically. I won't smoke it again ever unless I am in pain because it is intense. lol Ok baked and feeling good and I had to say it. carry on.


----------



## puffntuff (May 12, 2011)

That's what I'll do thanks. How's canna collective for seed orders??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Heijuana, oooh yeah. I smoked a little the other day and wasn't really in pain and that shit was way too potent. Back went out last night and I just smoked a nice nugget and oooh yeah, numb mentally and physically. I won't smoke it again ever unless I am in pain because it is intense. lol Ok baked and feeling good and I had to say it. carry on.


 Anyime another grower says "it was to potent" it makes you wonder and want lol. I gotta try some now!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2011)

Has anyone grown Sweet Haze before????


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Have you guys ever messed with gorrilla grower seeds?


 i'm growing beans that i got from gg right now, two of my strains came from gg, the cherry ak x strawberry sour d and the white x deadhead og's i got from him as well..

he's got some fire for sure, and that cherry ak was awesoome... he's got a few other white crosses over on the canna collective, or if you're interested in any of his stuff, let me know puff, and i'm sure i could get them for you much easier, and probably cheaper than what you can get them from cc on another site i'm on and so is he..


----------



## hempstead (May 12, 2011)

So a couple weeks back I killed a chocolope male that was a beautiful specimen with a thick stock and really bushy and it even had a few crystals forming along the leaves, flowers and stems. I chopped a branch and stuck it in some water and kept it in the house but it stunk up the joint so I gave up on pollen. Well anyways I thought I got him in time. Not. Apparently he fucked my vortex on a branch or 2 because they were right next to each other. I didn't see any babies on the other girls but I am hoping i get a few more delightful crosses.heh What a stud.


----------



## MsBotwin (May 12, 2011)

Chocolate X Vortex, sounds interesting. Maybe it was a happy accident!


----------



## puffntuff (May 12, 2011)

Good news!! Chocolate vortex sounds promising!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2011)

hempstead said:


> So a couple weeks back I killed a chocolope male that was a beautiful specimen with a thick stock and really bushy and it even had a few crystals forming along the leaves, flowers and stems. I chopped a branch and stuck it in some water and kept it in the house but it stunk up the joint so I gave up on pollen. Well anyways I thought I got him in time. Not. Apparently he fucked my vortex on a branch or 2 because they were right next to each other. I didn't see any babies on the other girls but I am hoping i get a few more delightful crosses.heh What a stud.


 i hope he got her good! lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2011)

damn, just lost my reply, hate that crap.. anyhoo's, was just saying that good news came in my po box today.. i finally got my last order in from the tude.. its been at least about three weeks or so now since i placed the order, so i was really starting to think that it may have gotten snagged by customs.. glad that wasn't the case...
i got black widow from mr nice, and i also got some og 18 x skunk by dna which came with a free pack of afghani's too... i also got a pack of querkle from tga while they were on sale, and a few freebies..
i got one purple haze bean from g13 labs that i may just have to grow, as i love me some purple haze, although i'm unsure of how true of a haze this strain may end up being..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, just lost my reply, hate that crap.. anyhoo's, was just saying that good news came in my po box today.. i finally got my last order in from the tude.. its been at least about three weeks or so now since i placed the order, so i was really starting to think that it may have gotten snagged by customs.. glad that wasn't the case...
> i got black widow from mr nice, and i also got some og 18 x skunk by dna which came with a free pack of afghani's too... i also got a pack of querkle from tga while they were on sale, and a few freebies..
> i got one purple haze bean from g13 labs that i may just have to grow, as i love me some purple haze, although i'm unsure of how true of a haze this strain may end up being..


happens to me to when the POS net goes down 


Sound spretty damn good RB, nice order bro. Black Widow lookin tight...and free Afghan comon lol...theres only one way to find out about that Purple Haze...pop it tonite!!!!! lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 14, 2011)

I had my eye on the positronics purple haze until i went to add to cart and saw it was one seed. Meh


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2011)

If i decide to buy a pack of haze ill buy Tom Hills ...its Postronics genetics to

His Deep Chunk is fuckin insane and i wanna test drive the X-18 to

Hes also got a strain called Monkey Haze ...i think its DC x Haze


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've also recently started collecting seeds. By collecting I mean buying more than I can use, I should have enough for quite a while, but I'm sure ill buy more as the next promo comes out. I'm a sucker for free seeds. 

Plushberry
Jack herer
Sage
Kushage
Burmese Kush
Blue widow
Hypnotic
Super Skunk
Cataract kush
La cheese
Moby dick
Heavy duty fruity

And romulan and grapegod are on the way.

I love old school strains, there are some very nice newer hybrids as well, but I'm not into a lot of the breeders who just take two popular strains and mix them. I love breeders who take the time to stabilise and hand pick the traits they want. 

I love all weed, but am a sativa lover at heart.


----------



## puffntuff (May 14, 2011)

Is that romulan from next gen??


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

I have ran super skunk by sensi at least 4 times now. One thing I can tell you is it loves a heavier feeding in flowering, I max at 2000tds in week 6. I usually average 3 oz per plant on 64 with super skunk, so it is a pretty good yielder.


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

I always say money grows on trees!!! At least it does for us!!!


----------



## Flo Grow (May 14, 2011)

*Pics of my seeded Double Purple Doja #1 female.

Pollen was Gorilla Grape (Urkle x DPD) F1.
Both strains used are by Outlaw Grower.

Can you say PURPLE trichs, instead of AMBER !? *View attachment 1599271


View attachment 1599273
View attachment 1599277


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 14, 2011)

thats gonna be a killer cross yo.. nice close ups! lovin the color already!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Is that romulan from next gen??


Yup, pretty much the only rom I could find. I didn't want a cross, except the snowcap romulan sounds good.

My next purchases, trainwreck and c99. I know everyone says greenhouse sucks but how is there t wrex? Anyone know where to get a good trainwreck? Arcata maybe? Head seeds is always out.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yup, pretty much the only rom I could find. I didn't want a cross, except the snowcap romulan sounds good.
> 
> My next purchases, trainwreck and c99. I know everyone says greenhouse sucks but how is there t wrex? Anyone know where to get a good trainwreck? Arcata maybe? Head seeds is always out.


 dr green thumbs has some arcata trainwreck beans for sale at his site.. everything i've grown from drgt's has been some straight up fire, so don't know why the trainwreck wouldn't also be..


----------



## hempstead (May 14, 2011)

lsmartman1982 said:


> I always say money grows on trees!!! At least it does for us!!!


I can not bare to sell any of mine. I would feel like a criminal selling something that everyone should have a right to. I would give it away though if I knew someone who was sick and it would benefit them.
My neighbor has a similar back problem to me and we were talking and she told me she was hurting and would try almost anything. I told her I use mmj and it works better than anything the doctor has given me and then gave her a couple different samples. I gave her some LA woman for the daytime, which btw cured to be very nice for pain and motivation, some Herijuana for the night and some White Russian for when she is in really bad pain. She is 52 years old and has never smoked , drank or done drugs in her life. So she is kinda nervous. heh


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 14, 2011)

More like money gos on trees lmao.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yup, pretty much the only rom I could find. I didn't want a cross, except the snowcap romulan sounds good.
> 
> My next purchases, trainwreck and c99. I know everyone says greenhouse sucks but how is there t wrex? Anyone know where to get a good trainwreck? Arcata maybe? Head seeds is always out.


I'd LOVE to hear how those turn out. I was thinkin about pickin up a pack of em myself. And maybe even the Romulan Diesel I've been anxious to try some of next gens wares.


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 14, 2011)

And yea, it's HARD to find pure rom, as it's really a clone only. I could go up to Seattle anytime and grab some, but i'm waiting for the right setup to make it worthwhile.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2011)

Well I won't be growing them till after the summer, I'm already battling the heat. Id rather wait till its cooler and I can grow them to there full potential. 

Also I'm sure greenthumbs t wrex is great, but all his gear is expensive. Ill check it out tho and thanks for the tip.

If I can't find a good trex I may go with chernobyl or qrazy train


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 15, 2011)

There ya go. Sounds nice. I just had a spot open up in my next grow, so i'm looking for a nice bean or 2 to replace her.


----------



## puffntuff (May 15, 2011)

Hey wood checkout connoisseur genetics chemwreck kush.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 16, 2011)

Cannaseur.com is selling a trainwreck as well. I have their beans but haven't popped them yet.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tip man those are perfect?

So as long as you tell me they are a reliable bank I will order today! But I've never used or heard of them. Great price tho too!

How was ur exp with them?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Thanks for the tip man those are perfect?
> 
> So as long as you tell me they are a reliable bank I will order today! But I've never used or heard of them. Great price tho too!
> 
> How was ur exp with them?


I have had nothing but good transactions with them. I know they had some issues in the past amongst themselves and some of their breeders, but as a customer they've treated me right. I'm sure there are others here who hate them and all, but you're always going to find that. The shipping was very stealthy, the prices are good, and I've talked to one of the breeders and he's pretty cool, so I tried them out. 2 orders, both came, and freebies were good too. I also bought their Chitrali #1. I'm waiting until I get a good male to start popping them all.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2011)

hey max, ever find those peps you were looking for?? get a chance to comb over the skunk forums looking yet?? just curious..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey max, ever find those peps you were looking for?? get a chance to comb over the skunk forums looking yet?? just curious..


I found him but he hasn't logged in since 09. I sent a message anyway. 

I'm addicted to that new spot though!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I found him but he hasn't logged in since 09. I sent a message anyway.
> 
> I'm addicted to that new spot though!


 lol.. that is funny that he was there, but not in ages.. its odd, i've been registered over there for ages now, but for some odd reason can't get into the site that much..
i think it was puff puff that i was talking to that was saying he loves it over there as well.. maybe i'm going to have to give it another try soon and see what all of the hub bub is about..

i just knew that tks auctions are like riu's attitude, they are all over the site, so i figured that some of the breeders also hung out over there as well..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, I really want to get my hands on that Jackie O cross, but I'm fishing in the other waters now, maybe i'll find someone with them.


----------



## puffntuff (May 16, 2011)

It's defiantly I different vibe over there than here. It's alot chiller there but I always need that dirty grimy shit that's why I stay here!! Lol


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 16, 2011)

My god the temps in my area have been AWESOME!! Able to keep my room good and cool. And if it hadn't been for that, I would've been fighting temps, and not inspecting my plants as I should have been. Found a hermie yesterday...quite the experience since i'd never had one before. They were just getting started, male pods no bigger then half the size of a seed. Chopped her for cannabutter though....and NOW, i'm looking for a new strain to take the place of her clone that was in veg. So it WAS 5 in flower, 4 in veg. Now it's 4 in flower, 3 in veg and my limit is 8, so it puts me back under my limit, and even leaves me room for a new strain!

Anyone have any suggestions on what I should fill the open slot with?? (No dirty jokes....)

(well...maybe a couple. )


----------



## TheLastWood (May 16, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I have had nothing but good transactions with them. I know they had some issues in the past amongst themselves and some of their breeders, but as a customer they've treated me right. I'm sure there are others here who hate them and all, but you're always going to find that. The shipping was very stealthy, the prices are good, and I've talked to one of the breeders and he's pretty cool, so I tried them out. 2 orders, both came, and freebies were good too. I also bought their Chitrali #1. I'm waiting until I get a good male to start popping them all.


Thanks. I know there will always be haters, but I trust u. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## HHF (May 17, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> I have had nothing but good transactions with them. I know they had some issues in the past amongst themselves and some of their breeders, but as a customer they've treated me right. I'm sure there are others here who hate them and all, but you're always going to find that. The shipping was very stealthy, the prices are good, and I've talked to one of the breeders and he's pretty cool, so I tried them out. 2 orders, both came, and freebies were good too. I also bought their Chitrali #1. I'm waiting until I get a good male to start popping them all.


Hello Maximus,

Just a comment on the Trainwreck and the Chitrali's. I created both of these as IBL's through many generations, using multiple parental. You will find great males in both lines, simply look for those with most resin production and don't choose them based on smells. The very best way to create another generation of seed for yourself, is to use more than 1 male in fact, if you can use all of them. Mix the pollen and pollinate some buds on all the females. This will give you a nice selection of traits and preserve all the diversity you got in the original seeds going forwards.

This is why we created the line, they can be inbred and you can have seed for life.

Best wishes and good luck with the grows. Anything you need to know, just drop me a PM.

Cheers, HHF


----------



## TheLastWood (May 17, 2011)

HHF said:


> Hello Maximus,
> 
> Just a comment on the Trainwreck and the Chitrali's. I created both of these as IBL's through many generations, using multiple parental. You will find great males in both lines, simply look for those with most resin production and don't choose them based on smells. The very best way to create another generation of seed for yourself, is to use more than 1 male in fact, if you can use all of them. Mix the pollen and pollinate some buds on all the females. This will give you a nice selection of traits and preserve all the diversity you got in the original seeds going forwards.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah that's good advice. I can't wait till I'm of work I've been loking for arcata for a long time.got a lot of nice strains too. Was too busy to order yesterday but its one of thpse strains I hav e to have to be complete lol.

Ots like a blast from my childhood.


----------



## puffntuff (May 17, 2011)

That's what's up. I about to try that this time around.


----------



## GringoLoco (May 17, 2011)

Just received my 4/20 Attitude order - longest it has ever taken. T-shirt says 'Highlife 420' same as the rogue emails. No more orders to them. Too bad, end of an era.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by HHF!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 17, 2011)

HHF said:


> Best wishes and good luck with the grows. Anything you need to know, just drop me a PM.
> 
> Cheers, HHF


Hey thanks for stopping by HHF. Just spreading the good word. Looks like the Chitrali's are sold out huh? 

Any idea when you might have some of those columbians available? Looking for the Black and Purple to add to my collection.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 17, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hell yeah that's good advice. I can't wait till I'm of work I've been loking for arcata for a long time.got a lot of nice strains too. Was too busy to order yesterday but its one of thpse strains I hav e to have to be complete lol.
> 
> Ots like a blast from my childhood.


Yeah, I love the train wrecks, it's going to be an experience to raise them from seed. I've got my SSH x SourD F-1's going now (yeah, I know Rez already did it, I want my own) and once I've gotten to an F-3 that I'm happy with i'm gonna pop all my train wrecks and get to seed makin'! This will be all of my favorite strains in one genetic line and one helluva base strain to cross with all my other strains. Maximus Genetics, write it down. You'll see us in the future!


----------



## Wallmandummy (May 17, 2011)

so i am new to seed collecting got my 1st seeds about a year ago and now i like new seeds just about as much as harvest time  i am only growing blueberry jam for now i have a good mother going so why kill it off lol. ok this is my collection as it is now.
.barneys farm, tangerine dream (fem) , 
.nirvana, ak 48 (fem) , 
.sweet seeds, cream caramel (fem) , 
.green house seeds, super lemon haze (fem) 
.Greenhouse, Grinder, 
.dinafem seeds, california hash plant (fem)
.dinafem seeds, blue widow (fem)
.dinafem seeds, fruit automatic (fem)
.dinafem seeds, moby dick (fem) 
.dinafem seeds, white siberian (fem)
.sensi seeds, limited edition shiva skunk (fem)
.homegrown fantaseeds, Top 44
.dr. atomic, blueberry jam
i am going to order some new seed next month think im going to get
.Dutch Passion Frisian Dew 
.TGA Subcool Seeds SPACE JILL / Space Queen
.G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
.and some 4th thing but i dont know what yet


----------



## HHF (May 18, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey thanks for stopping by HHF. Just spreading the good word. Looks like the Chitrali's are sold out huh?


Well Chitrali is sold out at cannaseur.com yes. But is not out of stock, we have it available at www.breederschoice.org and it is also about to be in-stock in several dispensaries and outlets in California and Michigan. I'm not part of Cannaseur, they are a retailer and stock as they wish.



> Any idea when you might have some of those columbians available? Looking for the Black and Purple to add to my collection.


Colombians are also available on breederschoice.org and as above, will be in dispensary in California and MI soon.



> i'm gonna pop all my train wrecks and get to seed makin'! This will be all of my favorite strains in one genetic line and one helluva base strain to cross with all my other strains. Maximus Genetics, write it down. You'll see us in the future!


One word of advise for all seed makers starting out along the road..after releasing over 100 different lines and working way through most of the Heirloom and Landrace lines there are, this next few words are the key: it is ALL in the numbers. You need to do selections based on evaluations of numbers of plants. So before breeding with the wrecks you have which are most likely F10 generation of seeds, make another generation as above and go through many to find the killer males. They are easy to see in this line, they look just like this one..



Some more of our males *here on our facebook page* for any interested. Also a there is quite a few of *our Trainwreck photos*.



> I can't wait till I'm of work I've been loking for arcata for a long time.got a lot of nice strains too


Hey, Arcata Trainwreck is up there with the very best for sure, its a unique line that we can all thank the creators for. Excellent, Oldschool herb from true Cannabis lovers. One of my faves which i would not be without.

Ciao for now guy's,
Peace, HHF


----------



## cmt1984 (May 19, 2011)

the most recent additions to the collection...i havent logged them in and jarred em up yet..

tga ace of spades 10 seeds
tga vortex 5 seeds
tga jacks cleaner 2 10 seeds
real indiana bubblegum 11 seeds
bodhi medicine buddha 4 seeds
bodhi yo mama 6 seeds
snodawg x blueberry 5 seeds
holy smoke black honey haze 2 seeds
breeders choice chitrali #1 10 seeds
breeders choice afghani hashplant 10 seeds
brother monk hash master 10 seeds


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 19, 2011)

Seems like this place has really died down. Where did everyone go?


----------



## puffntuff (May 19, 2011)

Everybody bounced outta here after that thread posted by the new mods.
I just added 10 socal master kush x REv's c-99 & 10 granddaddypurple(royal cut not ken's) x REv' c-99


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> the most recent additions to the collection...i havent logged them in and jarred em up yet..
> 
> tga ace of spades 10 seeds
> tga vortex 5 seeds
> ...


 and just what is up with that cmt?? been slacking off again i see ehh??? lol.. i kid, i kid.. sounds like you've been a busy man lately..

and thanks for all of the 411 hhf.. i can see why you call that male a complete stud.. look at the trichome production on that beast, very nice indeed...


----------



## Kalashnikova (May 19, 2011)

What happened to attitude? all the prices say 0.00


----------



## Kalashnikova (May 19, 2011)

Is attitude not shipping to usa any more?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

Kalashnikova said:


> What happened to attitude? all the prices say 0.00


 lol, no, we were talking about this in another thread the other day, and what mr bricktop concluded, and i think he maybe correct, is that they are changing the exchange rates for all of the other currencies that aren't the british pound sterling, and haven't gotten them back up yet..
at first, it was just the us $ that was saying $o, but now it's everything but the pound sterling.. just go ahead and pay using the pound, and if you want to figure out how much it will cost you in us $'s, just go to google and put your amount in and do an exchange from pounds to dollars.. i sometimes don't even bother looking at what the us price is... just knowing that you're going to pay about 1.5x's or more the price of the pound price should get you in the ball park for the $$ amounts.. if you want to get it dead on, just do the google conversion like i said earlier, that way you'll know exactly what it's going to cost you..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> What he said.......


 no, really, what ever mr mindmelted said, it's dead right.. in fact, it may have been quoted as truth when ever mr mindmelted even opens his mouth, lol..

how was the weekend mm?? doobs come down?? she said she did, sounds like she had a nice time.. i was just talking to her two seconds ago on my phone, well texting at least.. she quit her job, but said she's looking to get a new one in a tat shop, that would be pretty sweet..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 19, 2011)

Yeah she and kt came down and got me high...
The guy was making her to shady shit!! She does not need to be doing that.
Set up my pool sunday and just been eating lots of freah veggies.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 19, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Everybody bounced outta here after that thread posted by the new mods.
> I just added 10 socal master kush x REv's c-99 & 10 granddaddypurple(royal cut not ken's) x REv' c-99


What thread?


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> What thread?


ignorance is bliss....


----------



## puffntuff (May 19, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users.html


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

sweet.. we set up a lil pond in my moms yard and got a few comet fish for it as well.. looks pretty nice if i do say so.. my sister did all of the work herself pretty much..

i just went and got a weed whacker and went to town in the backyard today so that i can get ready to put the garden in.. had to whack a bunch of taller grass as it is hard to get the lawnmower back to where the garden is, so the grass tends to get a lil out of hand back there.. i bought a lil rototiller for the garden, so i've got to pull up the plastic that i put down first to keep the weeds out, than till it all, then get some nice soil from the hydro store and a few bags of worm castings as well, then till it one more time, put the plastic back down, and put the plants in finally.. i'm hoping to have it all done by this weekend, if it would ever decide to stop raining that is.. it's been raining here almost all week, off and on.. got a lil break in the rain today that allowed me to go out and weed whack a bunch of crap that needed it..
i love having the plastic down as it almost completely cuts out the need to do any form of weeding after i get the plants in.. once in awhile, i will get a few small weeds that will crop up close to the plants where i cut the hole to put the plants in, but that's about it, and i can surely handle pulling those few out when needed..
the plants i started from seeds are doing great.. i have like four or five pineapple tomato plants that look great, and a few giant peppers that i started from seeds that are doing good too.. i just germed them in the soil, and have had them under a couple of cfl's, and they have been doing great, its pretty awesome how well they did.. probably could have started them maybe three or so weeks earlier, but they will be fine..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 19, 2011)

I am sure they will do great.I habe been loving the fresh green beans and texas sweet onions.Got some brussel sprouts that are starting to show and had some fresh broccoli too.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> What thread?


 i hear that all of those new mods have been chased out of here already, especially the one that wrote the thread in the link, although i'm not sure how true that is..
but yah, a lot of peps have definitely abandoned ship, that is for sure, that much i do know.. i know a lot of them headed over to riddlem3's new site..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 19, 2011)

Wow, that was the funniest shit I've seen in a long time. Well, I do have to give the mods credit, they made however many thousands of people laugh out loud simultaneously. Of course this is off topic and I'm sure I'll get an in fracture so I'll save them the time. Write your rules down on a piece of paper, wad it up, and shove it in your pee hole. All up in there. Just shove it. 

My grandfather killed Nazi's, my dad killed Commies, and I killed terrorists. I'll be damned if some euro rash little freak is going to censor me.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Wow, that was the funniest shit I've seen in a long time. Well, I do have to give the mods credit, they made however many thousands of people laugh out loud simultaneously. Of course this is off topic and I'm sure I'll get an in fracture so I'll save them the time. Write your rules down on a piece of paper, wad it up, and shove it in your pee hole. All up in there. Just shove it.
> 
> My grandfather killed Nazi's, my dad killed Commies, and I killed terrorists. I'll be damned if some euro rash little freak is going to censor me.


 lol.. you should have seen the thread live max, they were deleting posts faster than people could post them, it was right crazy.. the only way you could really keep up with it was someone else would quote what got deleted, so the deletion was about pointless, lol..
this is the one thing that i always hated about the ignore function as well.. you put someone on ignore, and then someone always comes along and quotes the person that you have on ignore, and you end up seeing what the ignored person said anyhoo's.. god, that pisses me off, lol..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I was there when the thread was posted. Everybody and their mom was posting shit as fast as they could, I refreshed for about an hour just reading posts before they got deleted. They weren't prepared for the bombardment, they seemed to stop deleting stuff after a short time and didn't even bother responding. Then I assume they went and said take this job and shove it and then FDD had to come and clean up the mess. If it wasn't for the fact they were given posts and rep and were taking the rules too seriously it would have been different. Come on, they deleted a picture of a dog and were erasing small posts and too many smileys etc. I personally think it might have just been to prove a point. Everybody pisses and moans about FDD and then new mods come and it's even worse. People need to get over everything and just chillax....:bong:


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah I was there when the thread was posted. Everybody and their mom was posting shit as fast as they could, I refreshed for about an hour just reading posts before they got deleted. They weren't prepared for the bombardment, they seemed to stop deleting stuff after a short time and didn't even bother responding. Then I assume they went and said take this job and shove it and then FDD had to come and clean up the mess. If it wasn't for the fact they were given posts and rep and were taking the rules too seriously it would have been different. Come on, they deleted a picture of a dog and were erasing small posts and too many smileys etc. I personally think it might have just been to prove a point. Everybody pisses and moans about FDD and then new mods come and it's even worse. People need to get over everything and just chillax....:bong:


 lol, i had thought the same thing about it being to prove a point.. like trying to say you think fdd'ed is so bad, look at what it could be if we really wanted it to be kind of thing.. 
but i think a lot of people are beyond the chillax thing and are done with this site for realz, and i think it's a real shame as only the site will be worse for it.. there were a lot of knowledgeable peps who either got banned again, like effing brick top got banned from what i hear... and love him or hate him, brick top is super knowledgeable.. he can come off like a super cocky dick at times, don't get me wrong, but you can't deny the dude knew his shit.. and i'm not sure if he's coming back here or not tbh..
a lot of other people were banned too, some of them are trolls, don't get me wrong, but there are definitely a lot of good peps that just got sick of it, and walked.. i feel bad for the whole deal.. this site was great at one time, but things here are definitely going through some trying times for sure..


----------



## puffntuff (May 19, 2011)

Yeah max you just saw the censored version!! I had like 5 posts deleted in the first 4 pages and my likes yanked!! The shit was funny as hell. Prolly one of the most epic threads since I been here!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

yet here we are...There are tons of sites and we are members to many but I like it here because it's usually not so serious and it passes the time. I know a lot of people are trolls but truth be told I love em for that and i accept them. They always have some smart ass comment to say that makes me literally LOL but whether some of them provide any good relevant information on top of that is debatable. They all literally asked to be banned, I don't feel they were wrongly punished. If they could just swallow their pride and admit they made a mistake they could still be here. BT was super spamming, and that is kind of a kick in the nuts to everyone here. I definately don't want to end up at a place were every single link to another site is censored or strains must be from them only specific breeders they carry, but other forums is another issue entirely, I'm sure riddle was pleased though.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 19, 2011)

nah, he said he wasn't pleased, as i don't think anyone who has dedicated any amount of time to this site is with some of the shit that has unfolded lately.. i'm sure it doesn't really make him feel good to sit and watch what he was a big part of dry up and slip away in his eyes..
on the other hand, i'm sure all of the new traffic on his site isn't exactly making him feel bad if you know what i mean..
and yah, i know what you mean about some of the people not bringing any useful info to this site other than entertainment purposes, lol.. but yah, i've asked myself more than once why someone would join a site that is pretty much dedicated to growing only to not contribute anything, or be here to learn how to grow.. i do understand that not everyone maybe in a position to be able to grow atm, and may just be here cuz they like weed or what have you, but some of these people who just sit in toke and talk and not venture much further outside of that one section of the forum have really made me wonder what they are doing here..
there is one person in particular who i am thinking about whom i have never seen contribute one thing to the site other than thread after thread after thread after thread about some political bullshit.. i'm sure many of you will know exactly who i'm talking about if you think about it.. dude hasn't been here but a couple of months at the most, and must have a couple of thousand posts already, but each and everyone is about some odd political views to say the least.. people like that really make me wonder why they would join a grow site just to put out thread after thread about nothing pertaining to growing or even smoking bud.. idk, who am i i guess.. my opinion surely doesn't matter, i've learned at least this much in my time here, and it does take all kinds to make the world go round indeed, even if i don't agree with most of them..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2011)

I just generally find politics boing. It's all a puppet show and until they are eld accountable for their actions or forced to follow through wit their campaign retoric, we can argue till we are blue in the face and it doesn't really change anything. I doubt people in power mke it so mundayne and dreary on accident. 

Anyways, have you seen the new attitude promo? They are laying it on pretty thick this month.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2011)

i updated my avater just incase lol


im thinkin about taking cannacopia up on thier offer ....3 packs gets you a pack of blowfish x deepchunk....since i bought the chocolate chunks im pretty happy with thses genes


----------



## cmt1984 (May 20, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I just generally find politics boing. It's all a puppet show and until they are eld accountable for their actions or forced to follow through wit their campaign retoric, we can argue till we are blue in the face and it doesn't really change anything. I doubt people in power mke it so mundayne and dreary on accident.
> 
> Anyways, have you seen the new attitude promo? They are laying it on pretty thick this month.


very thick indeed...if the woman was included with the bike, i would order lol.


----------



## matatan (May 20, 2011)

ok....
back to this seed collecting thing....
attitudes june promo, 9 freebies
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html
looking like i will be making another purchase lol. tahoe og or grapegod............... AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH decisions decisions........


----------



## MsBBB (May 20, 2011)

matatan said:


> ok....
> back to this seed collecting thing....
> attitudes june promo, 9 freebies
> 
> ...


*Now that I have the inside information on the Attitude's June Promotion I have lots of time to make my decision on what to purchase. I have the Tahoe OG on my wishlist. I'll have to check out the Grape God. Thanks for the information*


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2011)

I just got my rom and grapegod yesterday!

Yeeeessss!

Also have 2 moby dicks and 2 blue widows, either gonna pop the widows or do the mobys 12/12 from seed. Never done it and want to try it on a big plant.

Also have 2 free autos which I've never grown before, fruit automatic and afghan kush ryder. Thinking about giving them a shot.

Edit: just saw the promo and they have forced my hand to order again. Guess there really trying to make up for the email breach thing.

Btw I haven't been following what's goin on with that, but I don't think it was an email breach, I got my rom and grapgod yesterday and actually did garauntee for the first time and the shirt that came with it says "Highlife 420".


----------



## MsBBB (May 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I just got my rom and grapegod yesterday!
> 
> Yeeeessss!
> 
> ...


*Second mention on here about Grape God, might have to try that one...the Blue Widow sounds good too!*


----------



## hempstead (May 20, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Everybody bounced outta here after that thread posted by the new mods.
> I just added 10 socal master kush x REv's c-99 & 10 granddaddypurple(royal cut not ken's) x REv' c-99


I have been watching LOST on Netflix. That show is so addicting. And I am only on season 4 so no spoilers please. heh



Maximus cannabis said:


> What thread?


I thought that thread was a joke and now that I know it wasn't I still think it is a joke. heh



racerboy71 said:


> lol, i had thought the same thing about it being to prove a point.. like trying to say you think fdd'ed is so bad, look at what it could be if we really wanted it to be kind of thing..
> but i think a lot of people are beyond the chillax thing and are done with this site for realz, and i think it's a real shame as only the site will be worse for it.. there were a lot of knowledgeable peps who either got banned again, like effing brick top got banned from what i hear... and love him or hate him, brick top is super knowledgeable.. he can come off like a super cocky dick at times, don't get me wrong, but you can't deny the dude knew his shit.. and i'm not sure if he's coming back here or not tbh..
> a lot of other people were banned too, some of them are trolls, don't get me wrong, but there are definitely a lot of good peps that just got sick of it, and walked.. i feel bad for the whole deal.. this site was great at one time, but things here are definitely going through some trying times for sure..


FDD has always been cool with me and very helpful. Brick Top is cool as long as you don't mention hybrids or anything not pure sativa. lol



Dizzle Frost said:


> i updated my avater just incase lol
> 
> 
> im thinkin about taking cannacopia up on thier offer ....3 packs gets you a pack of blowfish x deepchunk....since i bought the chocolate chunks im pretty happy with thses genes


I have a BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk going now. Easy plant to grow and likes lots of calcium and magnesium.



MsBBB said:


> *Second mention on here about Grape God, might have to try that one...the Blue Widow sounds good too!*


I almost got a pack last promo that I ordered. I may grab a couple singles from ssc.





I wonder how much it would cost to ship that Attitude Motorcycle to the states. I would rather have the cash and buy my own here. heh


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I have been watching LOST on Netflix. That show is so addicting. And I am only on season 4 so no spoilers please. heh
> 
> I thought that thread was a joke and now that I know it wasn't I still think it is a joke. heh
> 
> ...


 that will be on my 3 pick list, lapis mountain indica and bubba x dc


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2011)

The bad thing is, the better the promo the longer it takes to get ur order. Supposedly they have lost a lot of customers from the highlife thing. 

I don't know how anyone can say attitudes freeboies suck, tga, dna, thseeds, and dinafem are good shit.

I have to order again but I'm getting to the point where I don't even know if I can grow them all.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> The bad thing is, the better the promo the longer it takes to get ur order. Supposedly they have lost a lot of customers from the highlife thing.
> 
> I don't know how anyone can say attitudes freeboies suck, tga, dna, thseeds, and dinafem are good shit.
> 
> I have to order again but I'm getting to the point where I don't even know if I can grow them all.


 my bad ..this promo was at HD for the cannacopias


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

*hey i ordered 3 seeds for the may promo and got 6 freebies but one was missing when they sent it to me...the one i was looking foward to the most Blue Widow..if it was one of the autoflowers i wouldnt give a shit but i feel like calling them and telling them whats up..what do u guys think they will do?? send me the seed or tell me to order something again then ill get the seed?? cuz im like 15 seeds deep and not looking to order from attitude for at least another year..*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> *hey i ordered 3 seeds for the may promo and got 6 freebies but one was missing when they sent it to me...the one i was looking foward to the most Blue Widow..if it was one of the autoflowers i wouldnt give a shit but i feel like calling them and telling them whats up..what do u guys think they will do?? send me the seed or tell me to order something again then ill get the seed?? cuz im like 15 seeds deep and not looking to order from attitude for at least another year..*


That sux. You might be shit out of luck on that one or most likely you would have to order again. That blue widow is pretty badass, I had to get a hold of some myself. I would just place another order if I had to, they don't call us seed collectors for nothing. Good thing about seeds is if you store them they last a really long time. I got a duplicate pack from sannies only to get the freebies lol. What seeds did you order last time?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

*i got Somango, Jack Flash #5, Cheese (dinafem) and 5 freebies NY-47, NL x Big Bud, Critical +, Afghan kush ryder auto, Fruit auto..and i was suppose to get that Blue Widow lol fukin A...so u think i'd have to order more to get that freebie? lol i dont know about that, that's like false advertisement..isn't it?*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2011)

Yeah but it would cost them a lot to ship it. They may say okay they may not. From my experience tey are usually quick to say, we'll make it up to you next time and especially since it was freebie they might be hesitant to reimburse you, even though that's really the main driving force on most of my orders.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

i could threaten legal action lol..i'd tell them that's false advertisement and that im a member of a movement in california and got lawyers LOL aww shit they probably wouldn't budge would they..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2011)

lol probably not. I figure it's probaby still illegal to order seeds, even though we could go buy them at a dispensary no prob. Just find out what they say, ceeky bastards ave ways of getting us to come back don't they?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

lol i know..i was j/k i'll probably wait for the next promo and order some more somango and tell them about the blue widow and make up some other shit lol like tell them 2 seeds didnt germ or were cracked and then maybe they'll send me a couple seeds of the widow


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2011)

they dont guarantee germination. I'd just see what they say they may ship someting out to u anyways. I guess this monts deal isn't as great as I thought, not much I am really interested in anyways. Those blue widows aren't cheap either :/


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 20, 2011)

how do i go about it? call em or email em??


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> how do i go about it? call em or email em??


either way. Log on and get your order number from the site first.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 21, 2011)

Anyone seen Flogrow around lately?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 21, 2011)

Just traded out my Brother Monk Skunks for some Grim Reapers and some Blue Jacks, old school TGA. I can't wait to pop those.

Hey what do you guys think about a Skunkman Mixed seeds x Skunk /NL pack? I don't really like mixed seed packs, no idea what's in there...


----------



## hempstead (May 21, 2011)

Hmmm Does Attitude use employees to model for their promos? If they use real models, they need to spend a few bucks more or at least go to a nudie bar and find a stripper who is in decent shape and not all pasty and flabby. The chic on the bike is ok at best and her face is crooked and it looks like she needs a gym membership or to at least go for a walk now and then. Her legs and arms are all flabby, nice calves though. lol But then again maybe I am just picky.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 21, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Anyone seen Flogrow around lately?


i was thinking the same thing man i hope everything is good...


----------



## Paradoc5 (May 21, 2011)

HIGH to all !~-I'm kinda new to posting, but have been reading about the basics of Cannabis horticulture for quite a while now.
_



IS IT POSSIBLE TO GROW BUD-BEARING PLANTS USING THE SEEDS ONE WOULD FIND INSIDE A BUD FROM A FEMALE PLANT?

Click to expand...

_*I have a general question about seeds and do hope I'm in the right place*. I have recently been procuring some _very_ good "mids" and I assume the beautiful, multicolored pungent and very *hard and tight* budz are, of course, _from_ a* FEMALE *plant. MY QUESTION:
"CAN I SUCCESSFULLY GROW HEALTHY, PRODUCTIVE PLANTS FROM THE SEEDS I COLLECT FROM THE _inside OF_ THESE TIGHT, HEAVY BUDS?"<_from the weed I buy?>_
Of course whenever we buy "Sensimilla" we are buying buds, and there are normally very few, if any, seeds in the bag.(I suppose from inside the budz)
-Given this "logic" I can only surmise that, possibly, a *small percentage of these seeds will be viable-or-*able to be grown and *produce buds...*
*Am I correct?-*or are all these seeds I've been saving-good for nothing?
*any help on this question is greatly appreciated................PEACE TO ALL, THANX*


----------



## rosecitypapa (May 21, 2011)

Paradoc5 said:


> HIGH to all !~-I'm kinda new to posting, but have been reading about the basics of Cannabis horticulture for quite a while now.
> *I have a general question about seeds and do hope I'm in the right place*. I have recently been procuring some _very_ good "mids" and I assume the beautiful, multicolored pungent and very *hard and tight* budz are, of course, _from_ a* FEMALE *plant. MY QUESTION:
> "CAN I SUCCESSFULLY GROW HEALTHY, PRODUCTIVE PLANTS FROM THE SEEDS I COLLECT FROM THE _inside OF_ THESE TIGHT, HEAVY BUDS?"<_from the weed I buy?>_
> Of course whenever we buy "Sensimilla" we are buying buds, and there are normally very few, if any, seeds in the bag.(I suppose from inside the budz)
> ...


It's called 'bagseed' and if it's a fully developed seed, yes it's viable. There is a shelf life, depends on how much heat, moisture and light they are exposed to when stored. Given the right conditions, they can be stored indefinitely, however the fresher the better.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 21, 2011)

i just germ'd those freebies from ufo..purple haze, gigabud, superskunk..plus world seeds nl x bigbud...they germed in 3days and i put em in coco under my 400w mh and they poped in 24-30 hours..im also getting 2 "lavender-trainwreck" clones 1 "blue-dream" clone and one "g.d.p" clone and those 8 will be my outdoor girls


----------



## Crash666 (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. Here's a couple pics of my collection. Nothing too crazy, but should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> Hi everyone. Here's a couple pics of my collection. Nothing too crazy, but should keep me busy for awhile.
> View attachment 1612587View attachment 1612589


Nice collection. I assume your in my neck of the woods since you have those centennial seeds. Unfortunately, I've been hearing a lot of bad things about them, mainly bad hermies. You have any experience with any of them? I'd like to know what all those other package are, drop your list or a lot of us have been putting our collections in the about me section of our profiles. 



> I have a general question about seeds and do hope I'm in the right place. I have recently been procuring some _very_ good "mids" and I assume the beautiful, multicolored pungent and very *hard and tight* budz are, of course, _from_ a* FEMALE *plant. MY QUESTION:
> "CAN I SUCCESSFULLY GROW HEALTHY, PRODUCTIVE PLANTS FROM THE SEEDS I COLLECT FROM THE _inside OF_ THESE TIGHT, HEAVY BUDS?"<_from the weed I buy?>_
> Of course whenever we buy "Sensimilla" we are buying buds, and there are normally very few, if any, seeds in the bag.(I suppose from inside the budz)
> -Given this "logic" I can only surmise that, possibly, a *small percentage of these seeds will be viable-or-*able to be grown and *produce buds...*
> ...











Well I have grown about 4 crops from bagseed and only one group was indica dominant all the others were 11 weeks or longer. That was back many years ago though when most weed was imported from mexico most likely. Most of them I would consider "mids" but maybe your mids are homegrown that just wasn't as good as it could have been. In that case, finding a small number of seeds in some bud, especially if it's not in all the bud but only in small pockets, it's more likely the seeds are due to hermaphrodites and not males since they are almost always culled. You could expect all females that probably have a tendency to herm on you. Just keep an eye out for male flowers and if you see them your best bet iis to remove the plant as soon as you see them and start thinking about getting some proven genetics in case you need to start over sooner than you expected. Buying seeds from breeders won't guarantee you wont get hermis, believe me I've been finding more than a few, but a least you can have a better idea what to expect.


----------



## dr green dre (May 22, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> Hi everyone. Here's a couple pics of my collection. Nothing too crazy, but should keep me busy for awhile.
> View attachment 1612587View attachment 1612589


Nice collection there crash .whats the TGA seeds you got? you got a list for them tubes? Im not even 10 strains deep yet , im looking to add to the collection in the atti june promo.. 
Even though theres alot of debate about there service/security im going to give them a go.

edit heres my list that i've put it in my profile like pipe said  
Current strain list :

C = Cut, S =seed bank , F= fem , R = Reg PB = Private breeder ? =?
Exdous cheese (C)
Silver Super haze (S) (C)
DOGS -(PB) (C)
Blue cheese (C)
AK-47 unknown (C)
DPQ F2 (PB) (F)
Jack herer (S) (F)
Lemon Skunk (PB) (?)
Skunk#1(S) (R)
chronic (S) (F)
Ak 48 (S) (F)
and a few other cheeses in cutts.
Im always looking to add to the collection so this will be updated again..

edit: I just realized i've got eleven strains duh.. Only 6 are seeds though..which is what i meant when i said not even 10 strains deep..


----------



## Crash666 (May 22, 2011)

> Nice collection. I assume your in my neck of the woods since you have those centennial seeds. Unfortunately, I've been hearing a lot of bad things about them, mainly bad hermies. You have any experience with any of them? I'd like to know what all those other package are, drop your list or a lot of us have been putting our collections in the about me section of our profiles.


Thank you. I'm from your neck of the woods indeed. I've grown out a single 21 female that was decent. I'd consider giving it another go. The Roughneck on the other hand wasn't anything special in my opinion. The three females I had all had nanners after day 50 or so. No full blown hermies, but nanners here and there. The quality of the finished smoke was nothing to brag about. It did the job but lacked the flavor and potency I was after. TGA's Vortex that I grew at the same time was far superior to either Centennial strain that I tried. One Roughneck pheno was a pretty good producer I must say though. I'll get a list of my collection posted here pretty quick.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> Thank you. I'm from your neck of the woods indeed. I've grown out a single 21 female that was decent. I'd consider giving it another go. The Roughneck on the other hand wasn't anything special in my opinion. The three females I had all had nanners after day 50 or so. No full blown hermies, but nanners here and there. The quality of the finished smoke was nothing to brag about. It did the job but lacked the flavor and potency I was after. TGA's Vortex that I grew at the same time was far superior to either Centennial strain that I tried. One Roughneck pheno was a pretty good producer I must say though. I'll get a list of my collection posted here pretty quick.


That's funny a post I read the other night the guy commented on hermies and said the 21 was pretty decent too. I'm pretty sure it wasn't you though I just browsed you post history and didn't see that thread but I may have missed it.


----------



## Crash666 (May 22, 2011)

Here it goes: 

These are 5 or 10 packs and a few pick n mix from Attitude and a couple of dispensaries

TGA Vortex, TGA Plushberry, TGA Chernobyl, TGA Querkle, TGA Space Jill, TGA Agent Orange, TGA Apollo 13 BX, G13 Pineapple Express, Mr. Nice Shit, Sagarmatha Wonderberry, TH Seeds Bubblegum, DNA Chocolope, Serious AK-47, Centennial Roughneck, Centennial 21. 

Here's the freebies I've acquired:

Buddha Seeds-Deimos auto fem, red dwarf auto fem, white dwarf auto fem, quasar fem Emerald Triangle-Emerald Jack fem, Grapefruit Krush fem, Super Sour OG fem TH Seeds-Kushage, Burmese Kush, SAGE 
Dinafem-Blue Widow, California Hashplant

This is random bagseed from dispensaries and sacks throughout the years:

Grand Daddy Purps X Grape Ape, Trainwreck, Cindy '99, Matanuska Tundra, Lemon Haze The genetics of these are questionable.


----------



## Crash666 (May 22, 2011)

Wasn't me. I've been reading stuff on RIU for a couple of years but just finally joined last fall. I think this is post #10 for me. I feel like the greenhorn at work!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

i just made another order from the tude.. was going to wait till the promo, but i saw a pack of bodhi seeds that i wanted, and didn't want to wait and have them be oos on me as almost all of the other bodhi stuff i was looking at was..
i forget the name of the strain, but give me a couple of momo's and ill c n p my list and put it up here.. got a couple of things from pick and mix and also picked up another pack of ak47's since i traded my last pack away in a trade awhile back now..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

Bodhi Seeds Yo Mama
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	BODW288	1	£43.99
Pick & Mix Seeds Cali Connection Tahoe OG Seeds
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick & Mix Seeds/-1	2	£14.98
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds SPACE JILL / Space Queen
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick & Mix Seeds/-1	2	£11.98
Serious Seeds AK-47
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	AK-47/XXX01	1	£69.99
Pick and Mix Resin Seeds L.A. Ultra Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	AK-47/XXX01	2

that's what is was from bodhi, yo mama..Genetics: afgooey x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg).... sounded pretty interesting, and the pix looked more than sick, lol, and you all know me too well, and i couldn't help myself, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2011)

Yeah there's a couple things that came in stock I want but am gonna have to wait till the promo. I'm sure they will be gone tho.

The one good thing, if something is gone, I will always be able to find something else I want 

Gonna start 2 blue widow freebies in a few days


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah there's a couple things that came in stock I want but am gonna have to wait till the promo. I'm sure they will be gone tho.
> 
> The one good thing, if something is gone, I will always be able to find something else I want
> 
> Gonna start 2 blue widow freebies in a few days


 i just gave one of those blue widow freebies away to someone, and i just got a pm on another site from her saying it sprouted good, but then died on her.. not to be a party pooper, just hope that you get better results from it than she did..


----------



## Spoc (May 22, 2011)

@racerboy...I got a few packs of Bodhi's gear also:

Star Child 
Sky Lotus
House of Fun= Lavender x Lotus (soon to be released)

There are some grows in progress of the Yo Momma over at Grass City and Breedbay, if you want to follow them for reference.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

thanks a ton spoc.. too funny as i was just over at breedbay like 10 or so minutes ago looking over some things.. hey spoc, you ever get anything for seur bidz?? i was just wondering how long things usually take to get to you as you're not too far from me.. thanks..


----------



## Spoc (May 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks a ton spoc.. too funny as i was just over at breedbay like 10 or so minutes ago looking over some things.. hey spoc, you ever get anything for seur bidz?? i was just wondering how long things usually take to get to you as you're not too far from me.. thanks..


Your welcome, I haven't bid on anything from them, but there are strains that I've wanted to bid on such as Outlaw Genetics gear. His last packs of Gorilla Grape and Magic Merlin were being auctioned off at $350 a pack and was just too rich for my blood. I get almost all my gear from The Attitude but will be switching to an alternative seedbank as their security has been compromised twice. I really love The Attitude but don't feel safe ordering from them again.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

lol.. yah, that is why i'm asking, i won the last pack of dpd over there for a crazy price on five beans, but i haven't gotten them yet, which is why i was wondering on shipping times.. yah, i found the right thread when i stumbled upon this beaut, lmao..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

and as for any alternatives, i've used sow amazing, dope-seeds.com, sensible seeds, herbies headshop, growshop alien, dr greenthumbs, seed boutique, sannies, irie vibe seedbank, dr chronic, and i'm sure i'm missing a few others as well.. all of the ones i've listed i've used and have had good results from and would use again.. and probably again and again, lol..

yah, it's a sin about the tude as i was a huge fan of them as well, i just made another order from them tonight, probably should have looked else where as i got one of those odd emails from high life seeds too.. idk, not good though.. i've got to really stop buying soo many damn seeds as i have wayyyyy more than i'll ever be able to grow out probably even in my life time, and i don't seem to be stopping buying more anytime soon, being that i'm a member on a new seed sale''s site that is opening on monday, so i'm sure i'll be spending plenty of my cash over there as well, lol..


----------



## Spoc (May 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. yah, that is why i'm asking, i won the last pack of dpd over there for a crazy price on five beans, but i haven't gotten them yet, which is why i was wondering on shipping times.. yah, i found the right thread when i stumbled upon this beaut, lmao..


Holy shit you got a pack of those; I am officially jealous!!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

Spoc said:


> Holy shit you got a pack of those; I am officially jealous!!


 not just any pack spoc, but the last pack he has... .. yah, someone had posted a link on here about the auction going on over there, so i had to register and put my bid in.. i didn't really read the description on them though to be completely honest and hadn't realized that it was only for five beans, but what can i do?? i can be a lil impulsive at times, lmao.. it's all good though as i've wanted them for awhile now..


----------



## Spoc (May 22, 2011)

Good for you man, I am addicted to buying seeds too. I ordered 3 times during The Attitude's big promo in March. I ended up going with breeders that I never heard of but had to buy based on the descriptions. Lucked out and bought from Alphakronik, Bodhi, and Gage Green. Everybody but Bodhi had an additional promo. That promo from The Attitude was the best I've come across in a long time. It's too bad Trichome Kings got busted as I was turned on to them late. What is this new seed site you speak of? Is it legit?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

I'm totally into underground breeders, most of the time they are the ones with the old school, thought to be lost, genetics.

I've tried getting on seedbay but I can't on my phone. It sucks cuz I can view it and there's some killer stuff on there but I can't register.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2011)

nice score RB !!!! enjoy em..and dont be afraid to make some seeds lol 

im also a lil green with envy.....i got gorilla grape but not the dpd


----------



## Spoc (May 22, 2011)

All you need to do to buy off Cannazon is register to their forum. Only takes a couple of minutes and as of now I'm awaiting a moderators approval of account. This is standard protocol to post on the forum.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

Spoc said:


> All you need to do to buy off Cannazon is register to their forum. Only takes a couple of minutes and as of now I'm awaiting a moderators approval of account. This is standard protocol to post on the forum.


 sounds good.. yah, being that its not open yet, i wasn't sure how things worked over there quiet yet.. the good news is that i just so happen to know a moderator over there.. me, lol..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and as for any alternatives, i've used sow amazing, dope-seeds.com, sensible seeds, herbies headshop, growshop alien, dr greenthumbs, seed boutique, sannies, irie vibe seedbank, dr chronic, and i'm sure i'm missing a few others as well.. all of the ones i've listed i've used and have had good results from and would use again.. and probably again and again, lol..
> 
> yah, it's a sin about the tude as i was a huge fan of them as well, i just made another order from them tonight, probably should have looked else where as i got one of those odd emails from high life seeds too.. idk, not good though.. i've got to really stop buying soo many damn seeds as i have wayyyyy more than i'll ever be able to grow out probably even in my life time, and i don't seem to be stopping buying more anytime soon, being that i'm a member on a new seed sale''s site that is opening on monday, so i'm sure i'll be spending plenty of my cash over there as well, lol..


Like I mentioned earlier, they already have our information LOL. 10 seeds for 10$ and all that bad IMO.


----------



## Spoc (May 22, 2011)

Rb you got an incoming pm,,,inbox is full.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 22, 2011)

Spoc said:


> Rb you got an incoming pm,,,inbox is full.


 k, let me clean it up.. me and my verbal diarhea..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2011)

I got 2 cataract kush seedlings goin, 1 didn't pop. Og kush x la confidential. Got some plushberrys that I'm gonna flip in a few weeks, soon as I can take some clones. And 3 beautiful jack herers 4 weeks in 12/12 that are filling in and frosting up really nice.

There's soo many strains I have yet to grow I'm thinking about just flipping my plushberrys and revegging the best one. I can't justify spending 45$ on 5 reg seeds and only running them once. All my plushberrys are so stinky! I have one super stinky male, if I had a safe place to keep him id flip em all, make some seeds and then not worry about clones but I don't have anywhere for him.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so ya, that is the back story to the cannazon, and sorry for the book, but it's pretty much the only way that i could fill you in on the story of how both sites came to be..


thanks for the story @racerboy. i didnt know mr c was admin...

ive been registered on cannazon for a while now...today we were sposed to be let in...and im pretty sure its not open to the public yet...he wanted to give us a week to run wild on the site lol before he let others in. i can access the site now but i cant buy anything yet...

edit - forgot that @ thing didnt work here..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks for the story @racerboy. i didnt know mr c was admin...
> 
> ive been registered on cannazon for a while now...today we were sposed to be let in...and im pretty sure its not open to the public yet...he wanted to give us a week to run wild on the site lol before he let others in. i can access the site now but i cant buy anything yet...
> 
> edit - forgot that @ thing didnt work here..


 lmao.. i know, i love that @ thing @cmt.. it was odd at first, but its nice now to know someone mentioned you and you don't have to go looking of the post, lol.. too funny c...


----------



## hempstead (May 24, 2011)

Hmmm The new promo from the Tude is gonna be hard to pass up considering I have no balance on my CC. Who is giving in?


----------



## cmt1984 (May 24, 2011)

i dont know if i'll be ordering on the monthly promo but i did get down on the cali connection promo...just couldnt pass on the pre98, since last time i did it was out of stock for a loooong time..and the free jedi kush sounds pretty nice.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 24, 2011)

Cali Connection Tahoe OG Seed Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds THE1266/du UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash FREE SEED UFO#1 Homegrown Fantaseeds Northern Lights Feminized FREE SEED UFO#3 Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon Feminized FREE SEED FREE Cali Connection Jedi Kush reg 10 seeds FREE Cali Connec

My pre promo order.


----------



## hempstead (May 24, 2011)

I snoozed on the bubba. I am guessing their will be another generation. This is my Vortex knocked up by a Chocolope. Still not used to the new camera.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 24, 2011)

I would have got the bubba too but they only had fems left, I've been meaning to try out cali conn and with a free 10 pack now is a good time. I heard tahoe og is there best strain. 

Any strain that I wanna keep around for a while I get reg. Only fem with 1 or 2 run strains.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 24, 2011)

i dont much like fems either, i only have a few fem strains...but i take what i can get. i havent grown the tahoe yet but ive seen and heard amazing things about it.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2011)

i haven't grown the tahoe, but i'm running the larry right now, and holy poo am i impressed with the resin output on this bad boy..super duper frosty in about 5 weeks of bloom.. i can't get over how nice it's frosting up on me..
and my other plants are deadhead og by them x the white, and they aren't looking to shabby if i do say so myself.. i have had the cali connection gear for idk, a year and a half or so, and i've just now decided to grow some out.. 
i had gotten in on their last promo when it was buy one pack and get a free pack of the jamaiican x's ... ok, ok, i got in on that deal three times, lol.. i could pass up a free pack of $13o beans, no way no how... i think that the tude got tired of seeing my orders at that time honestly..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 24, 2011)

Lol well I was goin back n forth between tahoe and pre 98 bubba bx fem. But I'm sure id love the bubba and wanna keep it, I think fems are more likely to herm after a few gens.

And I've heard mixed reviews on cali con. I'm hoping most of there problems are behind them. And I also have a few problems with swerves ethics. Like saying he didn start breeding cuz he wanted to but because rez got his cuts. When he traded with res so that story is a lie.and if chem 4 is the keeper then why make chem 3 x sfv og. Even in chem3og description it says chem 4 was the keeper, so y is chem 3 the same price?

But I wanted to try them out for myself, heard mostly good things lately. Whenever I'm trying out a new breeder I get reg seeds lol.

Some other breeders I'm curious about, and would like your insight, bc bud depot? How are they as of now? I heard they may be getting better? How about homegrown fantaseeds? And does greenhouse suck that bad? Even there reg seeds?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2011)

i wouldn't touch a greenhouse seed with a ten foot pole, no way, no how, but hey, to each, their own.. and if you listen to every bit of gossip on the forums, you'll hear dirt on just about every big breeder out there.. oh this one stole this, this one got this from them and didn't... blah blah blah.. it's true that cali con had some issues almost two years ago with one of the people making beans for swerve getting some auto pollen in the x's, but that problem was pretty limited, and all of those beans have long bean out of circulation according to what i know about it.. everyone i know who's actually grown any cali connection gear has nothing but rave review on them.. i saw a dude on another site running the larry's, and it was one of the nicest runs i've seen on just about any strain from any breeder, which is what pretty much made my mind up to try them out this go round, and i couldn't be happier with the results that i'm getting from them thus far.. very dank stuff..
as far as the chem 3's and chem 4's, i think that is just all down to personal tastes.. just cuz swerve like 4 over the 3. that doesn't mean that the chem 3 doesn't deserve it's place in their lineup.. someone else's trash is another treasure kind of deal if you know what i mean..
i have some bcbud depot gear, but i've never run any of them as of yet.. i don't think the problem was ever with their gear, but rather people had problems getting beans from their seedbank, although i've used them like 3 or 4 times and have always gotten my gear with no problems..
homegrown fantiseeds, i smoked some of their gear while i was in the dam, and it was some of the better bud i had on my time in the city.. i smoked some of their mako haze in the dam, and it was some dank bud for sure.. i'd buy from homegrown 99x's before i bought once from greenhouse, that is for sure.. i'd think that they have some dank in their lineup, they just for whatever reason never get much recognition around here..


----------



## puffntuff (May 24, 2011)

If the genetics are what I think they are I'm grabbing the Cali con seeds just for the Jedi. Hows the blackwater?? What are the genetics of the jedi kush?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 24, 2011)

That's too bad about greenhouse, they have some nice stuff. And bc bud depot has some stuff id rly like to try, but your absolutely right, there will always be someone to hate on everything. 

I'm wondering if homegrown fantaseeds trainwreck is arcata. There description says It used to be clone only.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 24, 2011)

I liked my King's Kush, but I wouldn't get GHS Bubba Kus because it's not even bubba kush, it's bubblegum x kush.


----------



## hempstead (May 24, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I liked my King's Kush, but I wouldn't get GHS Bubba Kus because it's not even bubba kush, it's bubblegum x kush.


I liked the Kings Kush too and the Super Lemon Haze was decent.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 24, 2011)

i have bc bud's blueberry in flower right now...pretty stretched out and leggy but smells fuckin awesome...looks like it will be a heavy yielder too.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have bc bud's blueberry in flower right now...pretty stretched out and leggy but smells fuckin awesome...looks like it will be a heavy yielder too.


I got 2 phenos of blueberry, a short one and a stretcy one. The stretchy one was way danker, blueberry and vanilla and a good high. I found your journal a few weeks ago and subscribed. Why you no update!? LOL


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 25, 2011)

I'm getting that itch after I just checked out that promo...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I got 2 phenos of blueberry, a short one and a stretcy one. The stretchy one was way danker, blueberry and vanilla and a good high. I found your journal a few weeks ago and subscribed. Why you no update!? LOL


well i was a little disappointed with the blueberry until i read that, thanks man, im pretty excited for it now.

lol i know, i know...i've been real lazy with my updates. i need to clean my grow room, so i'll try to get some shots while the plants are out today. that dpd x br is lookin real nice, the stem structure on it is so fuckin thick and sturdy...i'm gona need a hack saw when i chop her down.



Maximus cannabis said:


> I'm getting that itch after I just checked out that promo...


lol uh oh.


----------



## GringoLoco (May 25, 2011)

Had to cancel the CC used with Attitude as unauthorized charges began appearing this week. They may have some nice offers, but I will no longer do business with an outfit that rips off it's customers, and I was one of their louder proponents.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

dam man...that sucks. ive used a few different cc's at the tude and have never had a weird charge on any of them.


----------



## MsBBB (May 25, 2011)

GringoLoco said:


> Had to cancel the CC used with Attitude as unauthorized charges began appearing this week. They may have some nice offers, but I will no longer do business with an outfit that rips off it's customers, and I was one of their louder proponents.


*As of late I've been hearing a lot of negative regarding the Attitude. I have placed a couple of orders with them and have been very satisfied; I plan to take advantage of the June promo. Now that you have posted this infomation I will keep a look out on any credit cards used for seed payments. I always check my cards anyway, but now I will be more observant. Thanks for making us aware by sharing your experience.*


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2011)

15 orders and no weird charges on my card.So i highly doubt attitude is ripping off people cc numbers.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2011)

You know what the best promo would be for the tude?

Free shipping and stealth on orders over 30$


----------



## MsBBB (May 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You know what the best promo would be for the tude?
> 
> Free shipping and stealth on orders over 30$


*The June 2011 Promo sounds awesome, 9 freebies!!!*


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

added a few more to the list..

snodawg x querkle 10 seeds)
mocalope (5 seeds) (not sure what that one is, it was gifted to me by a private breeder and i was told not to share them..)
Bodhi Seeds - Star Child Interstellar Overdrive x Snow Lotus (5 seeds)
Bodhi Seeds - Bubba Kush x Snow lotus (5 seeds)
Bodhi Seeds - Columbian Black Extreme Sativa (10 seeds)


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

just found out i'm gettin some dannyboy f2's as well.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2011)

Very nice.......


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2011)

Well everyone, as the members of my favorite thread on riu, I'm leaving for good.

Our private messages are being monitored and ppl are being banned for things said in pms. Everyone has a right to know this, and I can't have any part in a website that's is run like a dictatorship.

Nice talking to y'all, hope to see you in other places


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> added a few more to the list..
> 
> snodawg x querkle 10 seeds)
> mocalope (5 seeds) (not sure what that one is, it was gifted to me by a private breeder and i was told not to share them..)
> ...


 very nice....have you ever test drove the Col Blk Ext Sativa? it just sounds like its a terror inducing ride lol...i gotta do some research on this one


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just found out i'm gettin some dannyboy f2's as well.


Wow, those are on my Holy Grail list. I just picked up some Grimm Reapers and Blue Sticks. I want to collect up every lost TgA strain.... Great find. I'm hoping for some from the "other" site. Hehehe

And of course, my new crown jewel.

Black Rose F8's........


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Wow, those are on my Holy Grail list. I just picked up some Grimm Reapers and Blue Sticks. I want to collect up every lost TgA strain.... Great find. I'm hoping for some from the "other" site. Hehehe
> 
> And of course, my new crown jewel.
> 
> Black Rose F8's........


 nice, i have some br x's that i picked up from that other site,  lol, but i haven't cracked any of them yet.. i'm still trying to get my hands on some wifi, and it seems like every deal i work out on them falls through for some odd reason or another.. i pre ordered some from over on canna collective, but when i went to send my moneygram, it got denied for some odd reason or another.. i just have to go to a store and resend it i guess, but was pretty put off from the online fiasco, but i really do want those beans, so idk, lol


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

same here, im tryin to get every tga strain...i'd rather not have the f2's but dannyboy is a hard one to find..i only need a few more strains to complete the collection.

i have a black rose fem goin right now...and a black rose x double purple doja from clone.

racerboy won my grail...double purple doja regs...fuckin bastard lol 

edit - lol i lied, i have a double purple doja fem goin...not black rose...sowwie...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> very nice....have you ever test drove the Col Blk Ext Sativa? it just sounds like its a terror inducing ride lol...i gotta do some research on this one


nope, never grown it and know nothing about it...but you're right, sounds like a hell of a ride


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> same here, im tryin to get every tga strain...i'd rather not have the f2's but dannyboy is a hard one to find..i only need a few more strains to complete the collection.
> 
> i have a black rose fem goin right now...and a black rose x double purple doja from clone.
> 
> ...


 i think that is the black rose cross that i have as well, black rose x dpd.. i only have a few beans of it, but i'll have to get some giong sooner or later.. that is my biggest problem really, trying to figure out what i want to crack next...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

for sure dude, sometimes i think for days before i decide on which one to go with...havent had to decide in a while though cuz ive been gettin clones. just got replacement chem d and purple urkle clones todays...the first set didnt make it


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

i had gotten a clone of the urkel as well over there, and i was nervous about bugs and the like, so i bought some bug soap stuff, and sprayed them.. well, of course i ended up killing them with kindness, lol.. oh well.. it was a freebie, easy come, easy go i guess, lol..
but i'm always reading about how clones bring in all kinds of problems, and knock on wood, thus far i haven't had any of those kinds of problems, and was trying to keep it that way if i could.. well, i guess i kept it that way, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

lol. ive had bug problems with clones but never from over there.

ill have urk cuts if you want em.


----------



## puffntuff (May 25, 2011)

What's the genes on the Jedi kush from Cali conn??


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 25, 2011)

SON OF A @&$!?

Attitude just changed the promo to 10 seeds, but they dropped the TGA gear.....

Guess I went from 5 orders to 1. 10 free seeds is still good, but I really wanted that TGa gear. Oh well.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 25, 2011)

Hey RB if you ever want someone to make F-2's of those DPD let me know! Not here of course. Wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

i would kill for some double purple doja pollen...and then i would have many many free seeds for whomever gets me some


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> What's the genes on the Jedi kush from Cali conn??


 i'm not sure, but i just picked up a pack of them, lol.. i got a pack of the bubba kush fems as the regular bubba's are sold out at the moment, and i have had good luck with all the fem's that i've grown thus far, so i figured i'd roll the dice with these as well..
i also picked up a pack of sensi's mr nice strain, g13 x hp, since i have a pack of them already, but since i got them from tks, and they didn't come in any breeders packs, and the price was too cheap for me to honestly think that they are legit... so yah, a pack of the g13 x hashplant, and the cali con bubba's fem, and the free pack of the cali con jedi kush as well, and a few freebies.. damn, the price of those g13 hp's are friggin out of this world crazy pricey for ten beans, but ef it, i want what i want when i want it, if no one has noticed this about me yet, lmao..
i remember that ripz had a strain called jedi something another over on potpimp, and i think it was master low x alien dawg or something along those lines, not so sure of what the cali con jedi kush is... maybe i'll go over on the cali con site and check it out and see what i can dig up on them..


----------



## puffntuff (May 25, 2011)

I think it's the deathstar x sfvog. I'm hoping that's what it is anyways.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

i hope so too puff. pics around the net look pretty nice, and people are sayin good things about it.

i went with the bubba fem too racerboy...not passin it up this time.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 25, 2011)

Oh i picked up some of those Alien Fire OG at Cannazon. Comes with free Fire OG beans. That Alien Fire looks crazy dank


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

thanks for remindin me max...i saw that free fire og and wanted to get it...gonna go do that right now...

edit - add alien fire and fire og to the list


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 25, 2011)

It's weird, i met Cali Connect at a couple festivals and they never bring beans and they kind of act like jerks. I've always avoided buying from them because of that, but their stuff looks great.


----------



## puffntuff (May 25, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my registration to go threw on that site. What's the deals been like 3 days??


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

ive heard lots of negative shit about the cali con guys...oh well, i love their genetics.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

looks bomb...havent grown it yet though. im waiting to find a killer male to breed with before i pop the blackwater beans.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2011)

Bubba is hard to pass up. Ill wait for more regs with my fingers crossed. 

I can't resist this thread, like I can't resist genetics.

Gonna check on the tude promo, sucks they dropped the tga beans. That's like my main reason for ordering.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

haha good to see ya back wood. i'd be gone if it wasnt for this thread as well lol.


----------



## puffntuff (May 25, 2011)

This is like the only thread I stay with on here.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

the same goes for a few of us in here.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2011)

Yeah its a good thread, good company, and seemingly undmoderated lol. 

Dissappinted in the promo changes. 

Man I gotta kill this stinky ass plushberry male. Wish I had a place for it. I wanna get some pollen from him.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

man you absolutely have to kill it? thats a shame.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

yah, you're not lying about that, plus i still have a few friends here that this is the only place that i talk to, but that is slowly changing as well..
i know a few of us are on a few other sites now as well..
anyhoo's, i just went over and checked out the cali con site, and as much as i like their gear, they do an awful job up keeping their website.. i mean by that that they never have any of the new strains that they are working mentioned on it and stuff like that.. the strains that they do have listed are the same strains that have been on there for like over two years now, minus the one that they put up now for the jamaican og and another new strain, but that is about it.. i even searched the forums section of the site looking for some mentions by swerve, but all i found was that cali con are going to the cannabis cup, in 2009, lmao.. too funny..
i did happen across a smoke report or two by our very own skunk munkie that i checked out.. damn, that boy knows how to grow.. his tahoe og looked wayyy beyond bomb if i do say so myself.. he's definitely got his grows dialed in fo sho.. nice job skunkmunkie.. way to represent riu, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

lol thats funny shit.

have you seen jerry garcia's tahoe og grow? is thread is here somewhere.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm still waiting for my registration to go threw on that site. What's the deals been like 3 days??


 i just heard mr c saying that for a week or so he's only going to let the members who are members from cannetics have full access to the site cannazon, then in a week or so after he's sure everything is working fine and dandy, its going live for everyone else as well..

i have my eye on that double barrel og from i forget what breeder it is.. that is i think it's bubba kush x wifi fire dom, and the pix look beyond sick, and i think that you also get the free pack of those same beans with this one as well as i do believe it's the same breeder..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

i think the breeder is dank something...i picked up a pack of his alien fire.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> man you absolutely have to kill it? thats a shame.


I don't have anywhere to safely have pollen floating around my house.

I suppose I could just keep a cloning it till winter time then put it outside then take some pollen.

That's why I wanna grow my rom in the winter. Put the male I want outside to flower.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah its a good thread, good company, and seemingly undmoderated lol.
> 
> Dissappinted in the promo changes.
> 
> Man I gotta kill this stinky ass plushberry male. Wish I had a place for it. I wanna get some pollen from him.


 just cut the stems, put em in a glass and force the polen , collect and store it.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

can you just keep it in veg? just keep trimming it down like a bonsai tree.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol thats funny shit.
> 
> have you seen jerry garcia's tahoe og grow? is thread is here somewhere.


 nah, i'll have to check it out.. i've seen jerry on here, but i have to say i haven't followed any of his threads.. is he killing it as well??


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

oh fuck man, his tahoe is unbelievable...one of the nicest plants ive ever seen


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2011)

You guys are making me glad I ordered the tahoe. 

I was feelin left out of the bubba fem crew..

I heard males can drop pollen in prolonged veg periods. I've never kept a male around long enough to find out if its true.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

ive heard that window sills will provide enough sunlight to keep a male alive long enough to get him to drop his load.. the plant won't do great mind you, but it will stay long and you'll be able to collect some pollen.. and i'm sure most of us have a few empty window sills that could hold a plant or two and keep them away from the girls so you'd not have to worry about teen pregnancy and all..

just something to think about..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

yeah man..be very happy with the tahoe, you wont regret it.

ive never kept one long enough to find out either..


----------



## hempstead (May 25, 2011)

I am busy for 1 day and you guys give me 4 pages of reading. heh

I wanted the tga gear too but a pineapple express will be good in the collection, it's a keeper.

This is the best thread I ever created and I didn't think it would last. Glad yahs like it too.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I am busy for 1 day and you guys give me 4 pages of reading. heh
> 
> I wanted the tga gear too but a pineapple express will be good in the collection, it's a keeper.
> 
> This is the best thread I ever created and I didn't think it would last. Glad yahs like it too.


 yah, this thread has turned into an epic that is for sure.. i think everyone hopes one of their threads will go virul like this one has, but it's no easy task, that is for sure.. the closest i think i've ever come is like my 14 page wtf happened to kids today thread, or my watt animal would you be and why which i think peaked out at like 14 or so as well..
that's the odd thing about the internet, you can never tell what is going to be a hit until it becomes a hit..
but what i think makes this thread a classic is the people how have participated in it for so long.. people like of course hempsted for starting it, cmt1984, pipe dream, puffntuff, msbotwin, wyteberrywidwo, my friend mindmelted, and of course i like to think i put some work into this thread, dizzle frost, and a few other's who i'm forgetting about atm and don't take it personally please if i forgot someone.. but the ones i listed are to me the back bone of this thread who have put in a lot of time here and helped make it what it is.. 
i don't know about anyone else, but i know that i've made a lot of good friends on this thread whom i enjoy speaking to when ever i can and always look forward to seeing whatever it is that they have to post about, and of course i enjoy knowing that i'm not the only one out there who has a problem when it comes to buying seeds, lol..
and of course i always enjoy seeing everyone's posts on what is in their collections probably most of all.. i love competing to see who's is the biggest and baddest of the seed whores, lol.. 
i also love to hear about new strains and new places to buy them from.. for this, i want to say thank you to all who have helped make this the 214 page plus epic that it has turned into.. you all know who you are..         :


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

hey, i just thought that i would ask here since i just mentioned him.. 
has anyone seen or heard from wbw in awhile?? love the guy or hate him, i just don't like to see someone who was sooo active on this site just drop off of the face of the earth like he has done.. i talked alot to wyte, and i have just been wondering if he is ok and what not is all i guess.. if anyone has any news on him please let me know as i've been a lil more than a lil worried about him tbh..


----------



## puffntuff (May 25, 2011)

I haven't seen him or flogrow in a min. Wbw longer


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

you said it man, great post there racer.

havent seen wyte in quite a long time for sure...kinda weird...seems like flogrow disappeared too..


----------



## malignant (May 25, 2011)

have any of you played with amsterdam flame?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> you said it man, great post there racer.
> 
> havent seen wyte in quite a long time for sure...kinda weird...seems like flogrow disappeared too..


 damn, yah, i haven't even thought of flo.. now that you two bring it up, i haven't seem them on in awhile.. i guess i just think more about wyte as i talked to him more than flo i guess.. i guess it's just the nature of what we do being that it's pretty much illegal, even for us lucky enough to have a card, and being that, i guess i kinda get worried when i don't see one of them around much anymore..
i guess people move on with their lives and get new hobbies, and of course as we have learned in the past few days, some of even die and we never find out about it unless we are lucky enough to have a friend stop bye and let us all know about this.. man, what a shitty couple of days it's been lately with sp passing and all.. making me feel kinda nostalgic and all, which in turn has made me wonder wtf has happened to wbw.. i can't say that i've always seen eye to eye with wyte, but he was someone that i got used to seeing online every day and miss his presence now he's not around to watch him in action, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

yeah man, i have no problem with wyte.

whenever someone goes m.i.a for awhile on these growing sites my first thought is always that they got busted..hope all is well with them..especially flo, that would fucking SUCK to get a collection like that confiscated..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah man, i have no problem with wyte.
> 
> whenever someone goes m.i.a for awhile on these growing sites my first thought is always that they got busted..hope all is well with them..especially flo, that would fucking SUCK to get a collection like that confiscated..


 ehh, i could care less about collections getting confiscated tbh.. seeds can always be repurchased, at least most of them, lol, but freedom my friends, freedom can't be bought, no matter how much money one may have.. spending times behind bars, no matter what reason you maybe there for, is some of the worst and hardest time one can spend.. i've only spent a few days here and there behind bars, mostly for some simple possession charges when i was in my active heroin addiction, but fuck me, they are some of the hardest days i've ever spent in my life.. fucking people could give two fucks about you, shitting in front of people two feet away from you, getting in fights just to use the phones, the whole fucking deal sucks from the words, you're under arrest till the time that you walk out of the doors of what ever shit hole you were just in.. seed collections, i'd give mine up in a minute if it meant someone i cared about wouldn't have to be in jail / prison, that is for sure..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

damn, i'm on fire tonight, lol.. oh well. like i said, all of this recent shit has my doing a lot thinking about the things in life that are really important.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

that is a very good point...makes me so happy im in a mmj state...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> that is a very good point...makes me so happy im in a mmj state...


 yah, me too, be it the worst of the lot, but medical none the less.. mind you, the biggest joke of a med state there is, but what can you do?? move?? yah, like that is always so easy to do..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

screw all this death and jail talk...its gettin me down...just took some shots of my cheese quake and ak47...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

and if i'm moving, i'm out of the us i think.. i would love to move to maybe spain..now were fucking talking.. growing for personal use is completely legal.. no bs need for a medical card, none of that.. and talk about beautiful weather and even more beautiful women, omg.. i was in love the second my plane landed till the second my plane left.. and i don't speak a lick of spanish, and i still loved the country, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, me too, be it the worst of the lot, but medical none the less.. mind you, the biggest joke of a med state there is, but what can you do?? move?? yah, like that is always so easy to do..


yeah i feel ya..michigan isnt the best med state either...

i hate moving...and the housing market sucks so sellin and re-buying isnt always the best idea atm..


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 25, 2011)

malignant said:


> have any of you played with amsterdam flame?


No but on another site filled with respectable growers, paradise seeds is spoken of highly. Many people listed them as the most dependable seed company around and amsterdam flame was one in particular wit good reviews.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and if i'm moving, i'm out of the us i think.. i would love to move to maybe spain..now were fucking talking.. growing for personal use is completely legal.. no bs need for a medical card, none of that.. and talk about beautiful weather and even more beautiful women, omg.. i was in love the second my plane landed till the second my plane left.. and i don't speak a lick of spanish, and i still loved the country, lol..


fuck yeah man..a couple years back we were close to losing the farm, and i decided that if we did then i was moving to spain.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> screw all this death and jail talk...its gettin me down...just took some shots of my cheese quake and ak47...


 god damn it.. you ever run into this problem too?? you go to give a like, and for whatever reason that shit doesn't show up for you?? i don't know why it does that shit on me a lot of times.. usually if i go back another page and come back, the likes show back up again for whatever reason..
and sorry about all the death and gloom talk cmt, my bad, lol.. those buds look fucking sick bro.. nice job..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 25, 2011)

lol yeah it happens to me a lot too, just happened to me on ome of your posts..

thanks man, the ak is extremely potent and the cheese quake is probably the best tasting and smelling weed ive ever had...i highly recommend them both.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

man, i just traded away my one pack of ak that i had over you know where.. i really need to pick me up another pack of them aspa.. was thinking about it tonight actually, but after spending the cash i did already, i didn't feel like shelling out for the ak's tonight..

maybe i'll order during the promo and get another pack of cali con beans  and get the ak's then as well just for the freebies.. i can't believe that they dropped the tga deal, but whatever..


----------



## matatan (May 26, 2011)

hmmmmmm. tga subcool is not in next months promo anymore, wonder whats that about.... enter g13 pineapple express 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## TheLastWood (May 26, 2011)

I been wondering about wbw lately too. Never had to look for him before. With his 30 posts a day and all lol!

I would like to move to canada someday. Somewhere in the wilderness, where I can grow outdoor. 

Spain would be pretty sweet, there's some killer growers over there. Well they grow all there produce in hydro there. Hydroponics is like a national industry for them. 

It ws a spain grower who taught me tap water is all you need. Ro is unneccesary. You know a lot of spains tap water is de-salinified sea water! Crazy lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2011)

lol man that sucks...the ak is one to grow. i'll be growin it again for sure.

sucks they dropped the tga, i was thinkin about orderin just cuz of the tga...now im not so sure...but i did trade my pineapple express a while back...so maybe i will order during the promo...

edit - attitude is out of the pre98 fems...so glad i didnt miss it again.


----------



## hempstead (May 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, yah, i haven't even thought of flo.. now that you two bring it up, i haven't seem them on in awhile.. i guess i just think more about wyte as i talked to him more than flo i guess.. i guess it's just the nature of what we do being that it's pretty much illegal, even for us lucky enough to have a card, and being that, i guess i kinda get worried when i don't see one of them around much anymore..
> i guess people move on with their lives and get new hobbies, and of course as we have learned in the past few days, some of even die and we never find out about it unless we are lucky enough to have a friend stop bye and let us all know about this.. man, what a shitty couple of days it's been lately with sp passing and all.. making me feel kinda nostalgic and all, which in turn has made me wonder wtf has happened to wbw.. i can't say that i've always seen eye to eye with wyte, but he was someone that i got used to seeing online every day and miss his presence now he's not around to watch him in action, lol..


Who died?



cmt1984 said:


> screw all this death and jail talk...its gettin me down...just took some shots of my cheese quake and ak47...


Very Nice. Is it Serious Seed AK47 or another breeder?


----------



## hempstead (May 26, 2011)

EDIT has the Calli Connect deal going now and bubba is in stock.
http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/the-cali-connection-cannabis-seeds.cfm


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Who died?
> 
> Very Nice. Is it Serious Seed AK47 or another breeder?


stoned pony is no longer with us.

its serious ak.



hempstead said:


> EDIT has the Calli Connect deal going now and bubba is in stock.
> http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/the-cali-connection-cannabis-seeds.cfm


good lookin out.


----------



## hempstead (May 26, 2011)

Oh wow. Stoned Pony was a funny dude and I liked his crazy videos. What happened to him?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Oh wow. Stoned Pony was a funny dude and I liked his crazy videos. What happened to him?


 dropped dead from a heart attack tuesday morning ...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 26, 2011)

Damn that sucks..He was a funny dude.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn that sucks..He was a funny dude.


 yes it does mind, and yes he was.. one of the ones on here that really came with a great personality with him.. so he also had a knack at rubbing the powers that be the wrong way, i only respected him more for that honestly..
he was a really good guy with a big heart under all of the rough exterior once you got to know him.. he will be missed that is for sure..


----------



## matatan (May 26, 2011)

anyone have any info on cali connects promo, JEDI KUSH ?? cant find it anywhere


----------



## Spoc (May 26, 2011)

I believe Jedi Kush is Death Star x SFV OGKF4.


----------



## puffntuff (May 26, 2011)

Yes sir. Deathstar from teamdeathstar x sfvogf4 Cali connection. That deathstar is so dank it's sick. I had an oz of it up stairs in a back bedroom in a baggy in a tuperware bowl with the lid on in my dresser with the drawer closed and the bedroom door shut and as soon as you opened my front door BAM IT HITS YOUR IN THE FUCKING FACE LIKE A MACK TRUCK!!! petrol smelling catpiss in a good way. The deathstar is sensi star mixed with original east coast sour diesel. I think.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yes sir. Deathstar from teamdeathstar x sfvogf4 Cali connection. That deathstar is so dank it's sick. I had an oz of it up stairs in a back bedroom in a baggy in a tuperware bowl with the lid on in my dresser with the drawer closed and the bedroom door shut and as soon as you opened my front door BAM IT HITS YOUR IN THE FUCKING FACE LIKE A MACK TRUCK!!! petrol smelling catpiss in a good way. The deathstar is sensi star mixed with original east coast sour diesel. I think.


 damn.. glad i went ahead and got in on that promo last night.. sounds like some real fire.. i had heard in the past that swerve was working with the deathstar, but this is the first time i've seen anything come out of it...

and i also just went ahead and ordered that double barrel og and also got a free pack of the fire og's as well.. all for $60, can't beat that with a stick..
the double barrel og is... White Fire Raskals Fire OG x The White and the Fire OG male used was Raskals OG fire Dom Pheno (fire og x sfv og ) with a lemony earthy chemical taste.


----------



## puffntuff (May 26, 2011)

Where'd the 2nd order come from?? The deathstar is my favorite grow ever. I lost my fucking mom when I moved from Ohio to Michigan.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn.. glad i went ahead and got in on that promo last night.. sounds like some real fire.. i had heard in the past that swerve was working with the deathstar, but this is the first time i've seen anything come out of it...
> 
> and i also just went ahead and ordered that double barrel og and also got a free pack of the fire og's as well.. all for $60, can't beat that with a stick..
> the double barrel og is... White Fire Raskals Fire OG x The White and the Fire OG male used was Raskals OG fire Dom Pheno (fire og x sfv og ) with a lemony earthy chemical taste.


yeah i went with the alien fire...i still may buy the double barrel...i cant wait to get that raskals fire og.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i went with the alien fire...i still may buy the double barrel...i cant wait to get that raskals fire og.


 yah, your not lying about that.. i can't believe they are giving them away as freebies, i think i'm going to be spending a bit of cash over there if this is going to keep up, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Where'd the 2nd order come from?? The deathstar is my favorite grow ever. I lost my fucking mom when I moved from Ohio to Michigan.


 we ordered them from cannazon.. did you sign up for a membership over there yet puff?? you can register now, but i don't think you'll be able to order anything for about a week or so till mr c is sure that things are up and working fine and all.. but you should go ahead and register, it's kinda like a tks auctions place with the type of gear that you'll be able to find over there.. smaller breeders with some real fire to be had at nice prices..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2011)

definitely lots of fire over there right now....and some of the better breeders havent even listed their stock yet...cant wait to see whats comin next..


----------



## puffntuff (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I registered at both cannetics and cannazon like 3-4 days ago. I'm still waiting for confermation.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 26, 2011)

Sucks. Apparantly cannazon isn't "mobile phone friendly" . Neither is seedbay or cannaseur.

I'm excited about my tahoe og and jedi kush. I was thinkin it might be sfv ogk x skywalker og. 

About to germ a few seeds,help me decide, only germin 2. 

Possibilities are

Blue Widow x2 (what I'm leaning towards, since I have 2.)
Sage fem
Moby dick x2 (12/12 from seed? Never done it before)
Heavy duty fruity reg x 2
Confidential cheese x2 (la cheese, kinda wanna save these and run all 6 together, but maybe not)
Burmese kush
Hypnotic (chronic x ww)
Nl x big bud
Hindu kush ryder fem + fruit automatic (never run autos before so could be cool)
Darkstar
Super skunk reg x 2
New york 47
Kushage
Critical +

I'm leaning towards the blue widows or the autos. 

What y'all think, 2 seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2011)

mr c said something a while back about cannazon being android and iphone friendly.


----------



## puffntuff (May 26, 2011)

Just to let all you cats know KOS c-99 is up for sale at hempdepot in case you were one of us that lost our orders at tk.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Just to let all you cats know KOS c-99 is up for sale at hempdepot in case you were one of us that lost our orders at tk.


im one of those..

awesome, thanks for lettin us know.


----------



## puffntuff (May 26, 2011)

You and Maximus I think. They said he's got the beans so as soon as the site updates they will be for sale.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

cool, i wanted to grab some more cheesequake from them anyway, ill throw those c99's on there too....i do like the price i got em for at tks better though...


----------



## puffntuff (May 27, 2011)

Yeah me too!! But I think the chances are better we will be receiving these.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

lol for sure, hempdepot always comes through for me...just wish they gave out more freebies..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2011)

Damn, no one has any opinion on what I should pop next?


I've been waiting for c99 to stock at mosca seeds. But maybe ill go with hemp depot. Wish they did cc orders, online or phone.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

i still haven't gotten those beans that i've ordered from suer bidz yet, and it's been at least a couple of weeks...

just wanted to give a heads up if i'm banned over here shortly, you know where to find me.. i'm getting kinda tired of this place, and just insulted one of the nods lovely pieces of art, so i don;t think it shall take him long to give me some sort of infraction, although i was just stating my opinion, lol.. we shall see, lmao..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn, no one has any opinion on what I should pop next?
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for c99 to stock at mosca seeds. But maybe ill go with hemp depot. Wish they did cc orders, online or phone.


 i've always had my eye on those darkstars,, i traded someone those blue widows and she said that they cracked fine, then died about a day or two later..
as for cannazon and cannetics, do you have tapatalk?? i think you should be able to access both of them if you use the tapatalk app..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i still haven't gotten those beans that i've ordered from suer bidz yet, and it's been at least a couple of weeks...
> 
> just wanted to give a heads up if i'm banned over here shortly, you know where to find me.. i'm getting kinda tired of this place, and just insulted one of the nods lovely pieces of art, so i don;t think it shall take him long to give me some sort of infraction, although i was just stating my opinion, lol.. we shall see, lmao..



Are you being bad again RB...LMFAO


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2011)

Ill try the tapatalk, it directed me to the app but it didn't say I needed it for the page to work. Ill try it tho. Thanks


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

i have an android, and i'm pretty sure i can access the pages on my phone even without the tapatalk app.. kinda odd..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

yeah i have full access on my android too..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2011)

Tapatalk doesn't help. I can open the main page, it just says cannazon in big writing. No links or anything from there. Am I missing something?


----------



## Spoc (May 27, 2011)

Has anybody grown out any of GWN gear from Hemp Depot? They've got a strain called Bunker Bud that sounds intriguing.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Tapatalk doesn't help. I can open the main page, it just says cannazon in big writing. No links or anything from there. Am I missing something?


 i just checked cannazon on my droid as well and i'm getting the same screen, the home page with the name cannazon.net on like a wooden fence and it looks like you're looking at it through say a pair of magnifying lenses or something along those lines.. i can't do nothing with it.. kinda odd..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

really? just checked mine, i have full access to cannazon on my android...i think its android 2.2?

anyone know about a strain called wifi? just got an offer for a cut but i cant find any info on it...a cut of grape ape too  ...and black cherry soda in a few weeks.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> really? just checked mine, i have full access to cannazon on my android...i think its android 2.2?
> 
> anyone know about a strain called wifi? just got an offer for a cut but i cant find any info on it...a cut of grape ape too  ...and black cherry soda in a few weeks.


 dude.. you suck.. i've been trying to get my hands on wifi for ages now but no one wants to part with it..
wifi is white fire...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

it's the white x fire og... and i'm dying to get it..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

ooohhhh that sounds nice. i can probably get you one right away, i think he has a few of them, if not, you can have a cut from mine when its ready


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ooohhhh that sounds nice. i can probably get you one right away, i think he has a few of them, if not, you can have a cut from mine when its ready


 sweet.. that would be awesome.. every person i've tried to get a cut from over there its always fallen apart at the last moment for some damn reason.. i must have lined up about five trades for a cut of that, and everytime, bam. it falls through on the other person's end.. pisses me off honestly..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

fuck..hope that doesnt happen to me..

i dont see why, its very simple, just cut a branch off, wrap it, pack it up and you're good to go...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck..hope that doesnt happen to me..
> 
> i dont see why, its very simple, just cut a branch off, wrap it, pack it up and you're good to go...


 lol, well, i never even got that far on any of mine.. i've gotten to the point of yah, i'll take that cut and they said they will take what i was offering and it ended there.. people never came back to say yah, let's do this or what have you, just stopped the deal in its tracks.. w/e, it just pisses me off though as it's the one strain i've been dying to get my hands on, and haven't been able to source it yet.. got all kinds of other crap, but not the one i really have been wanting, lol.. what can you do..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

lol that blows, it would piss me off too.

happened to me once with a dude and some dpd beans..naturally, the strain i wanted the most too...fuckers...lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

fuck me...just noticed my bc blueberry hermied a bit..found 2 male sacs..plucked em off, hopefully no more come back..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck me...just noticed my bc blueberry hermied a bit..found 2 male sacs..plucked em off, hopefully no more come back..


 damn, that sucks... but i've heard that about the blueberry plant in general, no matter who's you get, they like to go hermie in late flower along with a bunch of other problems as well like crinkle leaf and being super nute sensitive and shit like that which is why i've never tried my hand it at..
at least you saw it... how far into flower is she??


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

yeah man, ive heard all that about blueberry too..guess i can confidently say its true now lol. blueberry is my favorite smoke so i had to grow it...will grow it again too im sure. it has some crinkle leaf too lol...its a beast when it comes to nutes though, ive been feedin the shit out of it and it loves it.

its 40 days in to flower...hopefully its done soon..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2011)

How weird is that, I never really considered growing bc bud depot cuz I have heard a lot of bad things, note they are not recent complaints. (I think it was racerboy) said there problems were delivery based, not genetivally based, I been looking at them a lot now. They look like they have some awesome gear. I would like to have the god bud, sweet god, and almost every other stain they have.

Edit: yeah racer that's the same thing I'm getting at cannazon.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> How weird is that, I never really considered growing bc bud depot cuz I have heard a lot of bad things, note they are not recent complaints. (I think it was racerboy) said there problems were delivery based, not genetivally based, I been looking at them a lot now. They look like they have some awesome gear. I would like to have the god bud, sweet god, and almost every other stain they have.
> 
> Edit: yeah racer that's the same thing I'm getting at cannazon.


 yah, they have some nice gear for sure, and the nice thing is that you can order them from the attitude as well now.. i've had my eye on that godbud for awhile now.. sounds dank, and everyone who's grown it says pretty much the same thing..
it's a sin with their website though.. they used to sell bog's stuff as well as another company called plan b collective, which was bog and another dude, and they had some really really really nice shit, but for some odd reason the depot has dropped both bog and plan b from the site, and i can't find plan b anywhere what so ever now.. it pisses me off as i bought one strain from plan b, the chocolate bubba i think it is, either chocolate bubba or chocolate diesel, but i think it's bubba, but they had some other shit i wanted, but i never had the chance to get any other shit from them and now i'm all bummed over it..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

let that be life lesson number one, if you see something that you want, and you have the cash to get it, buy it at that moment, cuz you never know what may happen down the road and you may never have the chance to get it again.. especially in the weed world.. people get busted, parent plants die, people get out of the game, companies fold, what ever, but i've seen it tons of times, and have learned enough to know that if i see something i want, and have the cash, it's mine..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

oh yeah..ive missed out on so many strains that will never return..i dont pass shit up now..well, unless the cc is maxed out lol.

single seed center has bc bud gear too if you dont wana buy full packs. i bought a couple beans of 4 or 5 of their strains. single seed center doesnt have bc bud listed in the categories for some reason though, you have to search for one of their strains and then click on the bc bud link in the strain description page..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh yeah..ive missed out on so many strains that will never return..i dont pass shit up now..well, unless the cc is maxed out lol.
> 
> single seed center has bc bud gear too if you dont wana buy full packs. i bought a couple beans of 4 or 5 of their strains. single seed center doesnt have bc bud listed in the categories for some reason though, you have to search for one of their strains and then click on the bc bud link in the strain description page..


 damn, that is kinda odd, but good to know at the same time.. thank you sir, lol.. i'm going to have to go check em out.. i've never ordered from them before..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

anybody ever grow bc's sweet tooth before?? i had some before from this dude that i was working with who was getting some name brand bud for a few months, and one time he got what he called sweet tooth, and the shit i had tasted just like i was smoking sugar.. i absolutely loved it, but i don't know if a, it was really sweet tooth, and b, if it was, who's sweet tooth was it?? there are a bunch of different breeders who have a sweet tooth, but i'd love to get my hands on the one i had a year or two ago as that shit was amazing, had one of the best tastes i've ever smoked in a bud, and i think i remember the buzz being pretty nice too lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

i love em. i usually order from them once a month when the new freebies come out..its kannabia this month though and i dont want those. yeah, i stumbled across god bud when searching for grape god over there...i was like wtf, they're hiding the good shit lol. i never guarantee over there either.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

You've just purchased this

5x BC Sweet Tooth - Regular

2x Strawberry Diesel - Feminized

5x AK47 - Regular

1x Stormtrooper T-Shirt - XX-Large

1x 2 Free Feminized Seeds (orders of £20+)

1x Friendly Panda T-Shirt - Large


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

shit, i just did, damn, should have asked first, lol.. oh well, the guarantee was only a few bux more than the not, so i figured i may as well be safe, lol... 
my one friend loves panda bears, and naturally she is a big ass pot head, so i was looking at the shirts over there, and don't you know they had a big ass panda bear eating leaves?? i had to get it for her, lol.. she's gonna fucking love me over this one.. she just got the other two panda bear shirts i ordered her yesterday and was all stoked out over them, but she is going to flip over this one for sure, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

here is the shirt.. god, is she ever going to love me, lol... it is pretty cool, and i'm not even into ghey panda bears, lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

lol nice. yeah i love that its only a few dollars more, makes it nice. very nice order too. in my experience, their shipping time is much faster than the tude too.

ive never grown bc sweet tooth before, but i have it, it one of those that i always want to grow next but it gets pushed aside..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol nice. yeah i love that its only a few dollars more, makes it nice. very nice order too. in my experience, their shipping time is much faster than the tude too.
> 
> ive never grown bc sweet tooth before, but i have it, it one of those that i always want to grow next but it gets pushed aside..


 yah, i know that feeling all too well, but what really sold me on them is the flowering time.. says 6 to 7 weeks flowering time on them.. effing crazy.. that shit is quicker than cindy 99, and i thought she was a quick one.. maybe i'll run both the c99 and the sweet tooth together and have a nice quick harvest.. i've been dying to grow c99 cuz i love the sativa high, but for some odd reason keep pushing her off for something else.. i think i'm gonna crack me mosca c99 bx's next though, but who knows, lol.. i really think i will though as i'm after a more sativa high as that is what i prefer, but i always grow the faster flowering indica's cuz of the flowering times and the ease compared to sativa's, but i feel like i have my feet wet enough that i can handle something a lil more sativa.. maybe i'll grow that willie nelson from reeferman sometime soon as that shit sounds like it's right up my alley..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

yeah man, 6 to 7 weeks is great..if its true anyway. im not a big fan of the sativas, i like indicas and mixes leaning more towards indica. flowering time isnt really a concern, im just find more medicinal value in my indicas.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

l o l.. i'm no med patient and all i'm looking for is to get fucked up.. i just really like the head high's in sativa better than the couch lock of indica's.. just me though.. and ahh, i'm soo happy right now cuz my girl just texted me back and said she of course loved the shirt, which makes me oh soo happy.. glad she liked it..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

lol well yeah..gettin fucked up is up there on my list too...thats why i love the ak, fucks me all up, true one hitter quitter.

good to know she liked it 

did you make a deal for some wifi?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol well yeah..gettin fucked up is up there on my list too...thats why i love the ak, fucks me all up, true one hitter quitter.
> 
> good to know she liked it
> 
> did you make a deal for some wifi?


 i haven't been over there to talk to dude yet, i'll head over now..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2011)

nice cmt, just wanted to say dude pm'ed me over there, so hopefully things pan out for me this time around.. i've got me toes crossed, lol.. thanks for the lead and the help..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

lol. no problem. i hope it works out for both of us..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2011)

Man I want that sweet tooth! Racer we have the same taste in weed, even tho cmt likes indicas more we like the same stuff too. I've been dying to get my hands on some c99. I don't wanna mail an order to hempdepot tho. I'm gonna wait till mosca restocks and if they never do ill go with the c99 on gypsy nirvanas collection. There's also a sweetest c99 which is sweet tooth and c99 which is funny you mention growing them together cuz I was just looking at that styrain and actually considering it.I prefer to get pure c99 tho, but they also have og99 and dieserella.

That shirt is fucking awesome racer. Your a good friend. 

I just started soaking 2 blue widows and 2 autos (never grown autos before and would like a quick sack) fruit automatic and hindu kush ryder. Now I am not a ruderalis, ditch weed fan, but there freebies and I'm gonna try em. My 2 400 watt cmh are on 18/6 I've heard 20/4 is best for autos so I may leave them under cfl's on 20/4. Well see if they all germ n sprout.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

why dont you wana get it from hempdepot?

i stick with a 20/4 schedule...but ive never grown an auto.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2011)

I don't really like the idea of sending that shit in the mail. I'm not saying my internet actions are unmonitorable (?lol?) But that could be more dangerous to send than receive.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 27, 2011)

eh, doesnt bother me anymore. ive never had a problem.


----------



## malignant (May 28, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> No but on another site filled with respectable growers, paradise seeds is spoken of highly. Many people listed them as the most dependable seed company around and amsterdam flame was one in particular wit good reviews.


 sweet.. ty for the info, putting together a seed order for tuesday, any killer strains that anyone has experience with? im running Kalichakra, chocolope, and headband now..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2011)

hey cmt, just thought i'd say i got my order from suer bidz yesterday finally.. so happy to say the least... i got some freebies as well, but haven't been able to deipher what it says on the package yet to know what they are... i hate that..


----------



## theDEEDO (May 29, 2011)

Jeeze, long thread here. I may have missed some people's opinions on storing seeds, but I have heard to use a envelope, with a little uncooked brown rice in the bottom for moisture absorbtion, and throw it in the freezer (in a dry spot of course). Anyone else have a better method that will keep seeds for a LOONG time? I am starting a collection myself, without a deadline as to when to start growing. So strain collection and preservation is my goal atm...The way I see it, if SH** goes down, civilization falls, the midwest goes under water, whateva, I will still have some cannabis seeds to populate the earth with 

and everything will be ok again...


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 29, 2011)

Yeah I lost out at TKS, like $50. I had bought some of Buckys Jackie O crosses and paid him the day he got busted. Like he probably took the money as the cops were knocking on the door.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 29, 2011)

I store my seeds in glass tubes. I put in the seeds, then a small amount of cotton, the I fill to the top with color changing dissecant. Then the whole thing goes into an identification envelope with history on it, into a container, then into cold storage off site. (in case the cops ever try anything)

Paranoid, no. ocD, well.....


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2011)

roduct: Mr Nice Seeds Black Widow Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 18 Mr Nice Seeds Quantity: Product Code: MR D127 Price: £59.99 Product: UFO#1 Homegrown Fantaseeds SPR Haze Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: £0.00 Product: UFO#2 Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: £0.00

Add the real white widow to my list.

God damn I have a problem. The promo was anounced last week and I've placed 2 expensive "pre promo orders"

I am gonna just buy something cheap for the promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> roduct: Mr Nice Seeds Black Widow Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 18 Mr Nice Seeds Quantity: Product Code: MR D127 Price: £59.99 Product: UFO#1 Homegrown Fantaseeds SPR Haze Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: £0.00 Product: UFO#2 Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon Feminized Quantity: Product Code: FREE SEED Price: £0.00
> 
> Add the real white widow to my list.
> 
> ...


 nice picking up those black widows m8, but i thought i had read that they were sold out again, no?? maybe they got some more back in stock since then... idk..


----------



## Indie (May 29, 2011)

Have been freezing seeds for years with great germ rates 75-100% 10 years later .........Mother nature freezes them why cant I?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2011)

All of mr nice gear is in stock now

Edit: sry actually skunk x masterkush just sold out but everything else is in stock. I had to jumpp on the widows. If I didn't just order tahoe og id order medicine man too.

I never grown shantis gear but he's a legend and one of my idols. Its awesome he sells 18 packs. 

Btw both blue widows germed and so did afghan kush ryder and fruit automatic. I'm dissappointed cuz I have some rapid rooters that are dry so I usually just spray em with a spray bottle n it works fine, but I boughht new ones cuz they arw already moist and hold moisture better, the ones I bought were just as dry. My 125 w cfl dried em out quick I think they will be ok I don't think they were bone dry just the outside.


----------



## theDEEDO (May 29, 2011)

Anyone know if there are any champagne hybrid/mixed strains still out there, or is that history?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 30, 2011)

I don't freeze them, I put them in the bottom draw in a humidity controlled shelf with as low humidity as possible. Extra fridge.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 30, 2011)

I've seen Champagne as a clone in Cali, Centeal valley area.


----------



## hempstead (May 30, 2011)

I just ordered a few singles from Herbiespicknmix. I ordered a few Serious Kali Mist and a few Mr. Nice Black Widow. Something to hold me over til this weekend. heh


----------



## cmt1984 (May 30, 2011)

herbies pick and mix...never heard of it...headin over there right now. thanks hemp.

edit - shit man, they have some hard to find beans there...good prices too.

anyone ever order from herbies?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> herbies pick and mix...never heard of it...headin over there right now. thanks hemp.
> 
> edit - shit man, they have some hard to find beans there...good prices too.
> 
> anyone ever order from herbies?


 you're a funny funny man cmt, of course i've ordered from herbies.. some of the best stealth i've seen, including sannies... would use them again and again.. also known as herbies headshop...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 30, 2011)

well thank you sir...looks like ill be makin a purchase from them today.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well thank you sir...looks like ill be makin a purchase from them today.


 i liked them, and growshop alien is another good one that i never hear anyone else ordering from..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 30, 2011)

Damn you two.... Now I have to go there


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Damn you two.... Now I have to go there


 simply doing watt we do best, enabling that is, lol....


----------



## cmt1984 (May 30, 2011)

well i dont wana go down this road alone...im takin you fuckers down with me lol.

checkin out alien right now...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well i dont wana go down this road alone...im takin you fuckers down with lol.


 did you check out growshop alien as well, or just herbies cmt??


----------



## TheLastWood (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys! Well the afghan kush ryder and fruit automatic are sprouting. Cmt, those blue widows look like they might not make it. They popped up but there laying down. I disected the seed casing off them and took that embryo goop stuff off so hopefull they will stand up. 

If they don't make it ill try some other strain.

My heavily lstd supercropped fimd jack herer can hardly hold up her branches. She still has 3 weeks left so idk what I'm gonna do. She hangs way out over her pot so I don't know how I can stake her branches up.

Just supercropped mama plushberry. Should be able to grav a few clones next week, then ill flip her.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey guys! Well the afghan kush ryder and fruit automatic are sprouting. Cmt, those blue widows look like they might not make it. They popped up but there laying down. I disected the seed casing off them and took that embryo goop stuff off so hopefull they will stand up.
> 
> If they don't make it ill try some other strain.
> 
> ...


 yah, i had traded one of those blue widows to someone on another site, and she had the same issues with hers.. said it germed, but then only lived a day or so and then died on her..
get some bamboo stakes or even some string to prop up your branches if they are falling over.. simply use some stoner invention, i'm sure you'll be able to figure something out.. you can either use stakes, or you can use string and afix it to the ceiling in some many, maybe some duct tape to hold the strings up to the ceiling.. like i said, i'm sure you'll be able to come up with something..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 30, 2011)

I put a stake in the middle of the plant, and tie the branches to it using string and those tomato clips


----------



## puffntuff (May 30, 2011)

My blue widow is doing fine. Short thick stalk and soaking up the sunlight. I'm gonna take some clones from her in about a month. Cole train is tall and lanky. Lemon skunk shook off the nitrogen issues. Exile is about the same as blue widow. Sleestack is thicker than the rest but all are smelling nicely.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 30, 2011)

Maximus that's a good idea thanks.

I have to be able to move her is why I can't string her from the cieling.

I'm hopin the widows stand up. There purple, not green like they should be. Weird. Never had em do that before.


----------



## Airwave (May 31, 2011)

To whom it may concern:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mr-nice-black-widow/prod_1232.html


----------



## stelthy (May 31, 2011)

This strain was discovered inSpain in 2003. Alegria was born. via an original seed and a true Indica. It has fat dark green leaves and solid Xmas tree form, with a big top bud. Sublime taste unlike anything you've tasted before. Lovely sunny strong up high, with a long steady plateau. Alegria........ the taste of Spain!




*Type:* Indoor; Outdoor; Greenhouse
*Genetics:* Indica 80% Sativa 20%
*High:* Creative high
*Flowering:* 60 - 70 days
*Height*: 100 - 120 cm
*Yield:* 400 - 500 grams per m2



For me this bud tasted like Lemonade sherbert infused with THC and gave a soaring crystal clear high    I would love to have this again 'Sunshine in a bag' this stuff makes me so happy ... 





*Does anyone know where I can get Feminised Alegria (Kiwi-Seeds) However Kiwi-Seeds only have mixed packs! I want FEM only any help will be REP'D! cheers *- STELTHY


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2011)

Blue wids are dead. Weird.2 autos lookin great.


----------



## hempstead (May 31, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Blue wids are dead. Weird.2 autos lookin great.


It is always sad when they die on me. I just killed an AK48 last night that hermied on me and it was about 5 weeks into flower. So sad after raising her almost 12 weeks. Last 2 nirvana strains didn't go very well. Doh!


----------



## Spoc (May 31, 2011)

Cannaventure Seeds now for sale at The Attitude. Jut went up today.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 31, 2011)

Spoc said:


> Cannaventure Seeds now for sale at The Attitude. Jut went up today.


and they are pretty much out of stock already..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2011)

I just got home from work and the widows are making a comeback!

I almost threw them away this morning but I'm glad I didn't. They look like they might make it. I think these are gonna be really dark blue plants, I thought they were rotting but that's just the color they are. Not green like the others. 

Weird batch of freebies man.the afghan kush ryder only has 1 cotyledon. The other one is like jelly looking lol. The fruit automatic is doin best. Maybe they give away bad batches for freebies?


----------



## hempstead (May 31, 2011)

I have grown out lots of freebies and never noticed different germ rates. In jiffy pellets my germ rate is about 90% and the bad 10% was my error. I usually do 1 bean at a time though. 
The only time I order from Attitude is if they are offering freebies I would like to grow out.
And if they are dieing as seedlings then I would call it grower error. Over watering will cause dead seedlings(I killed a jilly bean baby this way. got all twisty then drooped for a day next morning dead.) along with under watering(killed a king's kush freebie. my first experience in a waterfarm. heh It got all leggy and flopped over even though the light was close. I could've brought it back but I had another seed.).


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2011)

There in rapid rooters. I usually get 100% in rapid rooters because if they have a taproot I put them in and if the don't crack I throw em out. 

User error. Lol. I wonder what I did wrong. 

These aren't the first seeds I've ever germed. Soon aas the widows popped out they wwere layin on there sides stuck in the seed casing. I had to take it off and then get that embryo stuff off.

I'm really surprised there pullin through.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 31, 2011)

and thats why i dont kill off poor lookin plants, sometimes it amazes me how close to death they can get and still come back and flourish...ive only lost one plant in my day and it was a shitty ass clone someone gave me...not my fault on that one


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2011)

i got my first order from the tude today.. got my yo momma;s, jillybean, my ak's, la ultra from resin seeds... i've had my eye on some resin seeds gear for awhile now, and decided to pick up a few from pick and mix..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2011)

My tahoe n jedis left ny yesterday. I'm hoping tommoro. 

Gonna go feed my sexy ladys now.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2011)

oh yah, that's what else i got, two tahoe beans too, forgot about them..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2011)

Man I got 20 nirvana super skunk seeds for 45$ shipped last month. I wanna run a 10 pack of em. There supposed to yield like motherfuckers. Outdoors at last. We"ll see what 800 watts od Ceramic Metal Halide can do to em.


----------



## hempstead (May 31, 2011)

What do yahs think of the riddleme site?
I was just on it and was kinda lost. I found their seed collectors thread and they were asking about you CMT. heh
I guess I don't keep up with news. Lots of people being banned and crap like that and they created a new forum. When and why did this happen?
Some cool people there and I barely have time to keep up on my threads here, opengrow and on mrnice. 
If riu falls apart I think I will stick to opengrow and mrnice.
All though there are a few cool peops on the riddleme place, there are far more annoying people who I do not really miss. heh


----------



## racerboy71 (May 31, 2011)

hempstead said:


> What do yahs think of the riddleme site?
> I was just on it and was kinda lost. I found their seed collectors thread and they were asking about you CMT. heh
> I guess I don't keep up with news. Lots of people being banned and crap like that and they created a new forum. When and why did this happen?
> Some cool people there and I barely have time to keep up on my threads here, opengrow and on mrnice.
> ...


 i'm over there as well.. stoned pony sent me a link over there almost as soon as it opened.. it's still a new site and not much going on, but that is the same on any new site, gonna take awhile for them to find their feet and all..
but yah, seems like more and more people are defecting over there, idk man.. i still have a lot of friends here, and some over there as well, so i'm kinda torn on it honestly.
there are also a lot of a holes over there as well that i'd not miss at all too, but that is everywhere pretty much, what can you do..
but it seems like alot of the big dogs from here have ventured over there like bricktop and riddle me and even ub is there now.. idk man, i just don't know anymore..


----------



## puffntuff (May 31, 2011)

I fuck with a couple sites. Here there canna skunk. It's all good I miss alot of threads but not the info.


----------



## Eugenics (Jun 1, 2011)

A TDS guy in Ohio got his face melted by my Cinderella. Called his Vegas Bro and insulted me with an offer of $500 for a cut. I told him $500 is kleenex to me, and he persisted to offer the $500 and couldn't understand that "Not for Sale" and "No" were the same thing. People eat up that Deathstar, I'm saying it on record. "ECSD" kicks Deathstars ass. I'm more than familiar with Deathstar "the cut" and Team Deathstar, Dumpster is better, Lemon G is better, Grail is better, Sour P is better, ECSD clone only is better,..
Swerve has solid gear, but his SFV OGK won't improve a Deathstar. If anything is the Deathstar will dilute the SFV OGK. Trust me, my credentials are in order, I can get through many doors. Epic and good are really different. Deathstar is good, not epic.














and here is my modest collection:
Ace Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Golden Tiger&#8221; 
Alphakronik Genes &#8211; &#8220;Cannabis&#8221;
Alphakronik Genes &#8211;&#8220;Eisbaer&#8221;
Alphakronik Genes &#8211; &#8220;Superbomb&#8221;
Apothecary Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Old School Jam&#8221;
BC Bud Depot &#8211; &#8220;God Bud&#8221;
Barney&#8217;s Farm &#8211; &#8220;Crimea Blue&#8221;
Big Buddha Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Blue Cheese&#8221;
Big Buddha Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Cheese&#8221;
Billy Goat Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Oriental Express&#8221; 
Breeders Choice &#8211; &#8220;Chocolate Rain&#8221;
Breeders Choice &#8211; &#8220;N.Y.C.D F3&#8221;
Breeders Choice &#8211; &#8220;Vanilla Sky&#8221;
Brothers Grimm &#8211; &#8220;Cinderella 99&#8221;
Cabin Fever Seeds - <Fear @ Cannetics> (Platinum Kush x {Chem D x OG Kush})
Cabin Fever Seeds - <Fear @ Cannetics> Raskal&#8216;s OG x (Chem D x OG Kush)
Cad./N. Am (hempdepot.ca) &#8220;UBC Chemo F3&#8221;
Canna Biogen &#8211; &#8220;Taskenti&#8221;
Coxswain/ICmag &#8211; &#8220;C99 F6&#8221;
d420 &#8211; &#8220;Chemderella Kush&#8221; 
d420 &#8211; &#8220;Raskal Chem&#8221; 
d420 &#8211; &#8220;Permafrost&#8221;
d420 &#8211; &#8220;Purple Candy&#8221;
d420 &#8211; &#8220;Purple Kush V2.0&#8221;
DinaFem &#8211; &#8220;Power Kush&#8221;
DinaFem &#8211; &#8220;Sweet Deep Grapefruit&#8221; 
DJ Short &#8211; &#8220;Flo&#8221;
DNA Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Cannalope Haze&#8221;
DNA Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Kushberry x Skunk&#8221; 
DNA Genetics - &#8220;LA Confidential&#8221;
DNA Genetics &#8211; &#8220;O.G. Skunk&#8221;
DNA Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Rocklock&#8221;
DNA Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Sour Cream&#8221;
DNA Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Sour Kush&#8221;
Dr. Herbal &#8211; &#8220;White Fire x Cherry Widow&#8221;
Dr. Tweed &#8211; &#8220;Whitedawg&#8221; (Raskal&#8217;s The White x Aliendawg)
Dutchgrown Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Camelot Kush&#8221;
Dutchgrown Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Glass Slipper&#8221;
Dutchgrown Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Magenta 99&#8221;
Dutchgrown Seeds &#8211; &#8220;OGer 99&#8221;
Dutch Passion &#8211; &#8220;Mekong High&#8221;
Dutch Passion &#8211; &#8220;Orange Bud&#8221;
Dynasty Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Mochalope&#8221; (Oregon Afghan x Chocolope)
Elite Genetics Seed Co. &#8211; &#8220;Ultimate Chemdawg 2008&#8221;
Elite Genetics Seed Co. - "Dogbite"
Esbe &#8211; (HFH&#8217;09) &#8220;Super Snowdog x C99&#8221;
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Acid x Cataract Kush&#8221;-------untested, unreleased
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Af-Cat&#8221; (Afghan Kush x Cataract Kush) (Limited Availability) 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Alien Armband&#8221; (Reserva Privada Headband x Romulan) 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Medical Miricle&#8221; {Cannatonic x Romulan)
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Alien Empress&#8221; (Grail x Romulan*) IN PRODUCTION
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Blur&#8221; (Blue Rhino x Romulan*) IN PRODUCTION
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Cataract Kush F2&#8221;----untested, unreleased
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Dead Chemdog&#8221; (Chemdog IBL x Deadhead OG) Cream Lemon fuel , or zesty lemon 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;75% C99 P1, 25% MNS SSH <Grail x Super Silver Grail Haze> [C99 x {C99 x SSH}) 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Grai l x C99 Kush&#8221; (C99 x [C99 x Hindu Kush]) &#8211; on deck
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Trinity Haze&#8221; (Neville's Haze x Jack Herer) x Super Silver Haze)----ON DECK
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;DJ's Trinity&#8221;(Cocoa Kush x True Blueberry) x Flo)----ON DECK
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;TBD&#8221; &#8220;Grail x Flo----ON DECK 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Grail 88&#8221; (Grail x 75%Grail) )----ON DECK
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Grail x Grail 88 (C99 Grail IBL)----Slated 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Dead-hoe OG&#8221; (Tahoe OG x Deadhead OG) Dank as hell, yields well
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Kandy Cataracts&#8221; {OG Kush x Trainwreck} x {OG Kush x Cataract Kush)
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Mental Floss x Cataract Kush&#8221; -------untested, unreleased
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;O.G. Graze&#8221; ({OG Kush x Grape Ape} x Super Silver Haze) REMAKING SOON
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Old School Jams x Cataract Kush&#8221; -------untested, unreleased
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Pak 99 Kush&#8221; (Pakistan Valley Landrace x C99Kush)---- IN PRODUCTION
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Sunset Kush&#8220; (Purple Kush v2.0 x Cataract Kush) (tested, proven, released)
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Third Eye Blind&#8221; (The Third Dimension x Catara ct Kush)--untested, accidental cross 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Sour Cataracts&#8221; (DNA&#8217;s Sour Kush x DNA&#8217;s Cataract Kush) A+, Serious Dank, 
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220; Sour Pflo&#8221; (Sour P x Flo)------ON DECK
Eugenics Genetics - &#8220;TO BE DETERMINED&#8220;(MNS SSH x {C99Grail x MNS SSH}) IN PRODUCTION
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Super Silver Grail Haze&#8221; (C99Grail x MNS Super Silver Haze) REMAKING SOON
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Super Silver Haze F2&#8221;----Proven, True Breeding F2., MNS stock, (TBD)
Eugenics Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Super Silver Sour PHaze&#8221; (Sour P x MNS Super Silver Haze) Remaking Autumn 2011
Fairlight &#8211; &#8220;C99 F5&#8221;
Fairlight &#8211; &#8220;Daze&#8221;
Fairlight &#8211; &#8220;Item #9&#8221;
Female Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Grapefruit&#8221;
Female Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Neville&#8217;s Haze Hybrid&#8221;
G13 Labs &#8211; &#8220;Skunk #1&#8221;
Ganesh Fractal Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Strawberry Diesel 99&#8221;
Ganesh Fractal Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Strawberry Diesel Kush&#8221;
General Grievous/ICmag &#8211; ChemD x Spacedawg F2&#8221;
Glitch Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Strawberry Cough x Space Queen&#8221; 
Glitch Genetics &#8211; &#8220;(Strawberry Cough x DeepChunk) x Space Queen&#8221; 
Gypsy Nirvana GN09 Collection &#8211; &#8220;C99 F2&#8221;
Head Seeds (H3AD) &#8211; &#8220;C99BX&#8221;
Head Seeds (H3AD) &#8211; &#8220;Geisha&#8221;
Head Seeds (H3AD) &#8211; &#8220;Wreck D&#8221;
High Grade-Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Purple Cindy&#8221;
ICmag/SF/Cornfield &#8211; &#8220;(Apollo 11 x Lieu Hanh ) x C99
ICmag/Server Fund/Anonymous Donor &#8211; &#8220;(<sfv> O.G. Kush x Blue Satellite 2.2) x C99&#8221;
Immortal Flower &#8211; &#8220;Headband BX&#8221;
Immortal Flower &#8211; &#8220;Pre &#8216;98 Bubba Kush BX&#8221;
Inkognyto &#8211; &#8220;Bandwagon OG&#8221; (Pestilence x Blueberry)
Inkognyto &#8211; &#8220;Irukandji&#8221; (Pestilence x Mamba)
Inkognyto &#8211; &#8220;Legion OG&#8221; (Pestilence x Massachusetts Super Skunk)
Joey Weed &#8211; &#8220;AK99&#8221;
Joey Weed &#8211; &#8220;Blue Apollo&#8221;
Joey Weed &#8211; &#8220;C99 F2&#8221;
Joey Weed &#8211; &#8220;Apollo 11 F2&#8221;
N1knightmare - &#8220;Floja&#8221; (Flo x Double Purple Doja)
N1knightmare - (S.A.G.E. x Double Purple Doja)
Kannabia Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Kannabia Special&#8221;
Karma Genetics &#8211; &#8220;D-Kush&#8221;
Karma Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Happy Kush&#8221;
Karma Genetics &#8211; &#8220;San Fernando Diesel&#8221;
Kaliman&#8217;s Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Cheese #1&#8221; Exodus Cheese unhybridized.
Kingdom Organic Seeds &#8211; &#8220;C99&#8221; F3
Kingdom Organic Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Iron Cindy&#8221; 
Leprechaun Seeds &#8211;&#8220;Bourbon Street
Leprechaun Seeds &#8211;&#8220;Klondike
Leprechaun Seeds &#8211;&#8220;Snakebite&#8221;
Leprechaun Seeds &#8211;&#8220;Red Rock&#8221;
London Grower &#8211; &#8220;UBC99&#8221; (UBC Chemo x C99)
Magus Genetics &#8211; &#8220;Motavation&#8221; 
Medical Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Hammerhead&#8221;
Mist of Destruction &#8211; &#8220;Godberry&#8221;
Mooch755/ICmag &#8211; &#8220;4SD (F2)&#8221;
Mooch755/ICmag &#8211; &#8220;Chem D x C99&#8221;
Mooch755/ICmag &#8211; &#8220;Strawberry Diesel F3&#8221;
Mosca Negra &#8211; &#8220;C99 BX-1&#8221;
Mosca Negra &#8211; &#8220;C99 F 1 &#8220;
Motarebel &#8211; &#8220;Double Koosh&#8221;
Motarebel &#8211; &#8220;Green Manalishi&#8221;
Mother Chucker Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Blue Hawaii&#8221; (Elvis x Blue Dream)
Mr. Nice &#8211; ASH &#8220;Afghan/Skunk x Afghan/Haze&#8221;
Mr. Nice &#8211; &#8220;Neville&#8217;s Skunk&#8221; (Neville&#8217;s Haze x Afghan Skunk)
Mr. Nice &#8211; &#8220;NHS&#8221; {(NL5 x Haze) x Skunk #1
Mr. Nice &#8211; &#8220;Skunk Haze&#8221;
Mr. Nice &#8211; &#8220;Super Silver Haze&#8221;
Nectar Seeds &#8211; &#8220;C99&#8221;
Nectar Seeds &#8211; &#8220;C99 x Northern Lights&#8221;
Nectar Seeds &#8211; &#8220;C99 x Sadhu&#8221;
Nectar Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Grapefruit&#8221;
Next Generation &#8211; &#8220;Avalon&#8221;
Paradise &#8211; &#8220;Wappa&#8221;
Paradise &#8211; &#8220;White Berry&#8221;
Pollenjock - UK Fizz (Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Strawberry Creme)
Pyramid Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Anesthesia&#8221;
Pyramid Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Osiris&#8221;
Pyramid Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Tutankhamon&#8221;
Pyramid Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Wembley&#8221;
Reddy1/ICmag &#8211; &#8220;Caligula&#8221;
Reddy1/ICmag &#8211; &#8220;Chemdog x Dream Goddess&#8221;
Reeferman Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Early Purple Kush&#8221;
Reserva Privada &#8211; &#8220;Cole Train&#8221;
Reserva Privada &#8211; &#8220;Headband&#8221;
Reserva Privada &#8211; &#8220;Kandy Kush&#8221; 
Reserva Privada &#8211; &#8220;O.G. #18&#8221;
Reserva Privada &#8211; &#8220;O.G. Kush&#8221;
Reserva Privada &#8211; &#8220;Purple Wreck&#8221;
Reservation Labs &#8211; &#8220;Blue Cindy&#8221;
Reservoir Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Chemdog IBL&#8221;
Reservoir Seeds &#8211; &#8220;C99Kush&#8221;
Resin Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Cannatonic&#8221;
Resin Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Sour P&#8221;
Riot Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Angelfuck&#8221;
Riot Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Glass Slipper&#8221;
Riot Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Grape Stomper&#8221; S1 (aka Sour Grapes)
Riot Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Nagasaki Nightmare&#8221; 
Riot Seeds &#8211; &#8220;The Kill&#8221;
Sagarmatha Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Peak 19&#8221;
Sagarmatha Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Western Winds&#8221;
Sam the Skunkman &#8211; &#8220;Original Haze x Skunk #1&#8221;
Sannie&#8217;s &#8211; &#8220;Cocoa Chem&#8221;
Sannie&#8217;s &#8211; &#8220;Herijuana IBL&#8221;
Sannie&#8217;s &#8211; &#8220;Jack Herer F6&#8221;
Sannie&#8217;s &#8211; &#8220;N.Y.C.D. x Double Strawberry Deisel&#8221;
Sannie&#8217;s &#8211; &#8220;Soma&#8217;s Lavender x Blueberry Sativa&#8221;
Sannie&#8217;s &#8211; &#8220;True Blue Chem&#8221;
Secret Valley Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Purple Pineberry&#8221;
Sensi Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Ed Rosenthal Super Bud&#8221;
Smallville Seeds - "Rotten C99"
Snow High Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Blueberry Blast F1&#8221;
Southern Flatland Seeds(Lalandia) &#8211; &#8220;2 Pounder x Grapefruit&#8221;
Southern Flatland Seeds(Lalandia) &#8211; &#8220;Lemon Thai x Northern Lights&#8221;
Spice of Life &#8211; &#8220;Blubonic&#8221;
Stone - &#8220;Gorilla Grape F2
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Agent Orange&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Grimm Reaper&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Handicapped&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;&#8220;Jack the Ripper&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Ozzy&#8221; 
TGA Subcool - &#8220;Pandora&#8217;s Box&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Qrazy Train&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Space Queen (aka Space Jill)
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;Space Bomb&#8221;
TGA Subcool &#8211; &#8220;The Third Dimension&#8221;
TGA Team Canada &#8211; &#8220;Vision Thai x Space Queen&#8221;
TH Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Darkstar&#8221;
Trichome Jungle &#8211; &#8220;Lemon Larry x Smurf&#8221;
Western Genetics &#8211; &#8220;D-Con&#8221;
World of Seeds &#8211; &#8220;Madness&#8221;
XYZ &#8211; &#8220;C99 F5&#8221;
Yankee Trader Seed Co./Festivus/ICmag/SF &#8211; &#8220;Orange Rhino&#8221;










Misc or Unknown Breeders&#8230;

Deadly Black Rose- &#8220;Heath Robinson&#8217;s Black Rose x Grand Daddy Purps&#8221;
Chem #4 x C99
Alien Formaggio x Bubba Chunk
White Russian x Blueberry
Bubbalicious F1 (Bubba Kush x Nirvana&#8217;s Bubblelicious)
Double Strawberry Diesel F2----from Reservoir stock.
Lemon Larry X Nebula (5 seeds)
LA Con x Rascal&#8217;s OG ( 5 seeds)

Pure Kush (clone only)
Jack Herer ('99 Sensi cut)
Pre '98 Bubba Kush (clone only)
SFV OG Kush (Clone only) 
707 (Clone only)
Chem D (Clone Only)
Great White Shark (Shanti @ GHS, pre MNS)
Federation Romulan (cut)


----------



## stelthy (Jun 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> This strain was discovered inSpain in 2003. Alegria was born. via an original seed and a true Indica. It has fat dark green leaves and solid Xmas tree form, with a big top bud. Sublime taste unlike anything you've tasted before. Lovely sunny strong up high, with a long steady plateau. Alegria........ the taste of Spain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any info on where I can get FEM Alegria seeds ??? *REP!* for awesome factual replies  - STELTHY


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2011)

eugenics...very nice to see you here buddy.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2011)

The Black Widow seeds I've just received are looking a little grey, instead of brown. Anybody think I should be worried about this? Maybe it's just the strain?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2011)

nah man, ive popped many grey and white beans.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2011)

Unless there premature, white, small seeds, you should be alright. 

Squeeze one to see if it shatters, don't squeeze hard, but if it shatters under a very small amt of pressure they are no good.
Also when you squeeze them, if you hear it cracking then stop, if you want a refund attitude is gonna want you to mail your seeds back to them. Which is dangerous in itself.

My black wids are on the way so I could let you know how mine look when they get here. But I think they are fine. Shanti is the shit, I highly doubt he would let bunk seeds go out. Everyone makes mistakes tho.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nah man, ive popped many grey and white beans.





TheLastWood said:


> Unless there premature, white, small seeds, you should be alright.
> 
> Squeeze one to see if it shatters, don't squeeze hard, but if it shatters under a very small amt of pressure they are no good.
> Also when you squeeze them, if you hear it cracking then stop, if you want a refund attitude is gonna want you to mail your seeds back to them. Which is dangerous in itself.
> ...


Alright. Thanks, both.

Post about your seeds when they arrive, TheLastWood, so I can compare.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice collection eugenics!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol racerboy.

I really wish I could get on that site. Can only see the main page. 

Is pineapple express a cindy hybrid?


----------



## Eugenics (Jun 2, 2011)

Oooh Ooooh, I know the answer!! 
Pineapple Express is ....................... 

Well, High Times spilled the beans, and they were not supposed to leak it, it was printed twice. G13 Labs was pissed.. they wanted to keep the mystique...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard its a c99 hybrid. Or possibly c99.

Cindy is one of the strains that has eluded my collection. Not very many too choose from. I just don't wanna send a check in. Guess ill just keep waitin for mosca to restock. 

I wonder why attitude doesn't carry all of each breeders strains. They only have about 1/2 of cali con and 1/2 of moscas.

Blue wids and fruit auto are in 1 gal pots. I got some free samples of botanicares soilless media "aeration formula". I also got some cocogro boss samples which I really liked. However the bag on the aeration fornula is not worth growing in like they inply. 1 bag filled 3 1 gal pots perfectly. Its still coco (wich is what I use) but its got humic acid, leonardite, and some organic amendments.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

well i just couldnt help myself, i ordered from attitude this morning...

Cannaventure Seeds Sour Double Kush
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	CANO303	1	£42.49
UFO#2 Green House Seeds Super Bud Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Green House Seeds Kalashnikova Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE 2 x DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze Reg
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE 2 x T H Seeds S.A.G.E. Reg
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Cannaventure OG47 x Sour Diesel 5 Reg Seeds
FREE Cannaveture Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

and here was my pre-promo order, dont remember if i posted it here or not....should be here tomorrow.

Cali Connection Seeds Pre-98 Bubba BX2 Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds	CALH312	1	£69.99
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Homegrown Fantaseeds Northern Lights Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Homegrown Fantaseeds Armageddon Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Cali Connection Jedi Kush reg 10 seeds
FREE Cali Connection Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF

and an order from herbies will be comin up in the next day or two...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah my tahoe og/jedi kush arrived yesterday. Still waiting on my black widows, and ordered some pineapple express today.

Gonna be poppin beans like crazy now.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well i just couldnt help myself, i ordered from attitude this morning...
> 
> Cannaventure Seeds Sour Double Kush
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	CANO303	1	£42.49
> ...


Remind me, what's the big deal with a pre-98 Bubba? Why pre-98?

Also, what's the free seed from Canaventura and Cali? They advertised free packs but not a single seed too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Remind me, what's the big deal with a pre-98 Bubba? Why pre-98?
> 
> Also, what's the free seed from Canaventura and Cali? They advertised free packs but not a single seed too.


 the freebie from cali connection is called jedi kush.. sounds lovely.. i'm not too sure about the other breeders freebie though..
as for why pre98, after 98, the bubba got crossed with something else, i don't remember what, so people tend to like the pre98, or purer version of the strain better for that reason..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks racer, took the words outta my mouth. i hate that i could only get the pre98's in fem...but oh well..

the cannaventure freebies are 5 regular og 47 x sour diesel.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks racer, took the words outta my mouth. i hate that i could only get the pre98's in fem...but oh well..
> 
> the cannaventure freebies are 5 regular og 47 x sour diesel.


 yah, i see that now, christ, i was trying to get all of the freebies i could, but all of the cannaventure stuffs was sold out already, jeshh... but i think i did pretty good for myself, lol.... i was doing good till i saw cmt's order and got itchy, lmao... here's my order..

Cali Connection Corleone Kush Seeds
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CAL5266/du	1	£69.99
KALIMAN SEEDS ROCKSTER'S CHEESE
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CAL5266/du	1	£51.99
Hortilab Seeds Sour Joker
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	CAL5266/du	1	£79.99
UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 Green House Seeds Exodus Cheese Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE 2 x DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze Reg
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE 2 x T H Seeds S.A.G.E. Reg
JUNE PROMO SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Cali Connection Jedi Kush reg 10 seeds
FREE Cali Connection Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE KALIMAN SEEDS CHEESE#1
FREE KALIMAN SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE HORTILAB SEEDS SUPER SOUR SKUNK REG 10
FREE HORTILAB SEEDS	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:


----------



## Skyhigh88 (Jun 3, 2011)

Heyy, I thought i'd share what seeds i have waiting.....






Dinafem Seeds Feminized:
1-Diesel
1- Critical +

Nirvana Seeds Feminized:
1- White Widow.

G13 Labs Seeds Feminized:
2-Purple Haze.
1- Super Skunk.
1- Gigabud.

Barneys Farm Feminized:
5- G13 Haze.

Green House Seeds Feminized:
5- King's Kush.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

and i'm still waiting on another order from the attitude as well as my first order from the ssc of just a few singles to try them out for a change..


----------



## Airwave (Jun 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the freebie from cali connection is called jedi kush.. sounds lovely.. i'm not too sure about the other breeders freebie though..
> as for why pre98, after 98, the bubba got crossed with something else, i don't remember what, so people tend to like the pre98, or purer version of the strain better for that reason..


Ah, I see. I read it as him getting 1 free seed as well as the packs.

*FREE Cannaveture Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
*
*FREE Cali Connection Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
*
Hmmm, I wonder which Bubblegum is the best out of T.H, Serious and Cali. I bought the T.H because I grow Indica/Indica dom


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Ah, I see. I read it as him getting 1 free seed as well as the packs.
> 
> *FREE Cannaveture Seeds	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
> *
> ...


 yah, no, it's just the one pack and not a single seed as well.. i don't know why they word things the way they do, but first they tell the freebie, then they tell it again under it in a different code for some odd reason or another, never really understood why they do this though, but yah, it's just the one free pack, unless it just says single seed like the normal ufo's..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

lol yeah that 1 thing freaked me out for a second..until i realized they meant 1 pack.

hey racer, they have a buy 2 packs of gage green and get a free 5 pack too...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah that 1 thing freaked me out for a second..until i realized they meant 1 pack.
> 
> hey racer, they have a buy 2 packs of gage green and get a free 5 pack too...


 lmao.. yah, i saw that as well, but i didn't feel like having to buy two pack to only get five free beans.. i didn't even check out to see what all they had from them, last time when i got my pepes, they didn't have shit in stock from them, which was a shame as they have a lot of good shit i'd like to have..
hey cmt, did you ever get that order from suer bidz?? just thought about that ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

the only ones out of stock from gage green are those stomper crosses.

nope...still no seur beans for me...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> the only ones out of stock from gage green are those stomper crosses.
> 
> nope...still no seur beans for me...


 damn, that blows.. i got mine last saturday.. you'll know when you get them, can't miss the package, lol.. you'll know what i mean when you see it, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

lol well now you got me all excited to see it. i won a pack of jacks cleaner 2 for 30 bucks and a pack of sugar babe for 36 bucks...i sure hope i get them.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol well now you got me all excited to see it. i won a pack of jacks cleaner 2 for 30 bucks and a pack of sugar babe for 36 bucks...i sure hope i get them.


 i don't see why you wouldn't get them and all.. their stealth isn't the best per se, but i don't see any real problems with them getting to you...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey is ur og's picky eaters?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

nah, im not worried at all. i know a few people that have won a couple hundred auctions on there and they always got what they paid for. did you mention freebies from them before?..i think i remember you sayin that..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nah, im not worried at all. i know a few people that have won a couple hundred auctions on there and they always got what they paid for. did you mention freebies from them before?..i think i remember you sayin that..


 yah, i got a pack of something or another.. haven't been able to read wtf it says on the package of them yet, lol.. it looks kinda like the way alphakronik stamps his bags if you have any of his, or pretty much just printed right on the bag, but i can't friggin see what it says to save my life, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

that sucks. yeah it took me awhile to read a couple alpha packs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

and i think it was last wood who asked about og's being picky eaters... i have grown a few og's in my time, and i haven't noticed them to be too finicky thus far.. i don't do ppm's, so i can't tell you how high i go, but i've been using an's products at full dosage, and haven't noticed any burning thus far on the two og's im growing now, nor the dr greenthumbs og kush i've grown in the past..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn..... i'm pretty stoked, i just won a pack of purple diablo og's from riot seeds.. i have been getting pm's from matt's site for ages, sometimes i'll go over and check out what they say, sometimes i won't, depending on how i'm feeling atm.. so, today i get one, so i go over and check it out, and 46 and 2 said that they would be giving aways free beans tonight.. i'm all like, yah, sure, as if i'll ever win.. so, i've been checking out the site for an hour or so, going over and seeing if i could find where the free beans are at.. i didn't see poo for awhile, then i found like the chat box thingy, and logged on, and like two seconds later, 46and2 says that moodster just won a pack of beans.. so. i'm like sweet, found the spot.. than in like another two seconds matt comes on and asked who hasn't won anything yet, so of course i speak up and said, me, ever, so he goes cool, you've just won a pack of the purple diablo og's, and i'm like sweet, lol.. very cool.. i never win shit, ever, lol... 
now if only i could win that bike from the tude, all world be well with the world, that is awesome.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks racer, I just had 3 "job openings" (3 plushberry males) . Killed that super stinky plushberry male. He looked like a beautiful female. Just perfect structure .soon as I have room under my flouros ill pop a batch of something. 

Kinda wanna pop my confidential cheese. Might wanna save my ogs till winter.

I wanna grow my reg beans in the fall, then put the best males from each strain (romulan, grapegod, tahoe og) and collect pollen from them. That way I don't have to risk gettin pollen inside. And I only have to guerilla grow the males for like 2 weeks before I can snip some branches for pollen. I probably won't even have to visit them once, I'm sure they can make it 2 weeks outside.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 3, 2011)

killed plushberry males  ....i would kill for a plushberry male right now..

hey racer...what site is that?

edit - just checked out his site, its been awhile, a lot different than before.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> killed plushberry males  ....i would kill for a plushberry male right now..
> 
> hey racer...what site is that?
> 
> edit - just checked out his site, its been awhile, a lot different than before.


 yah, it's been down for awhile, and i think it just went back up lately... and another thing, he cut the prices big time as well.. plus if you order from his site in like the next three days and use the promo code riot42 i think it is, you save 42% off of your order, which is sweet..
if anyone was thinking of ordering, let me know, and i'll double check that promo code as i'm not sure if that is correct .. it's something like that, but like i said, hit me up, and i'll make sure to get the right one up..
seems like he must have been catching some shit over his prices, and looks like he cut most of them by 50% or so, which is friggin sweet.. of course the clockwork orange is still pricey as is the cwo bx, but they are what made his company, so i can kinda see his thinking there..
he's got one pack of purple lemon larry left for sale, and damn, that shit sounds sweet.. think it was like $90 or so ... was really really tempted.. sucks that he don't take cc's over there anymore though..
but w/e, i'm pretty stoked winning a pack of the purple diablo og's.. not even sure wtf they are, lmao... but if it's free, it's for me.. while i was on, i asked if anyone has grown his sweet og, and dude posted up a pick of the sat dom one, and it looked frosty and dank as hell.. i may have to try and crack some of his gear soon, i've got enough of it...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 3, 2011)

the promo code is riot420, i just checked the email so in case anyone was thinking of trying any of his gear, surely can't beat almost half off of his almost half off prices already.. pretty sweet deal if i do say so myself.. 
now if only some other breeders would learn the same lesson.. not mentioning any names, but i'm sure some of you know exactly whom i'm talking about, lol....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

cool, thanks racer.

got my cali con order from attitude today...and to my surprise, there is 7 beans in the pre98 pack instead of just 6 woo hoo


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> cool, thanks racer.
> 
> got my cali con order from attitude today...and to my surprise, there is 7 beans in the pre98 pack instead of just 6 woo hoo


 damn, i was hoping that they only loved me that much, lol.. yah, i got 7 as well.. lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey I was just checkin out hemp depot again.

U guys think I should jump on those kos c99? Not to keen on mailing cash or mo. 

But while I was there, they got a new breeder up. Only 2 strains listed coming soon, but they look awesome! Very thourough descriptions also. There name is Insane Seed Posse. They have cantaloupe skunk from mendo joes line. And pre 78 afghani and some of subcools genetics. Looks awesome.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

get em...i am, no worries on mailing cash, just mail it registered mail so you can track it down. i won a pack of those on tks before they got busted.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 4, 2011)

yah, i don't worry too much about mailing cash either.. just rip out a page or two out of a magazine, high times is my fav to use, and fold up the pages into like thirds, and put the cash in the folds, this way it doesn't just look like it's cash in an envelope if someone were to say hold it up to the light, and it won't feel like cash in the envelope either.. 
i use this method when ever i have to mail any cash, and it works wonders..


----------



## matatan (Jun 4, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]
Order Inventory:
Product: Cali Connection Tahoe OG Seeds
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: THE1266/du
Price: $113.38

Product: FREE DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE 2 x DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze Reg
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE 2 x T H Seeds S.A.G.E. Reg
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JUNE PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Cali Connection Jedi Kush reg 10 seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE Cali Connection Seeds
Price: $0.00

thats 23 freebies... had to 
[/FONT]


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 5, 2011)

Alot of people love ISP over at skunk mag.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 5, 2011)

Well they only have 2 strains "coming soon" at the depot, but the lineage looks awesome, and there descriptions are awesome. They even tell the % of each pheno and best growing styles.

May have to try them out. Know anywhere else to get there gear?

Oh yea cannaseur let's u choose ur own freebies now too!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I had to break down and order that Cannaventure pack, can't pass up a good freebie.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Yeah I had to break down and order that Cannaventure pack, can't pass up a good freebie.


 i tried to get in on that too, but i must have been too late, and all of their stuff was already sold out...


----------



## hempstead (Jun 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey I was just checkin out hemp depot again.
> 
> U guys think I should jump on those kos c99? Not to keen on mailing cash or mo.
> 
> But while I was there, they got a new breeder up. Only 2 strains listed coming soon, but they look awesome! Very thourough descriptions also. There name is Insane Seed Posse. They have cantaloupe skunk from mendo joes line. And pre 78 afghani and some of subcools genetics. Looks awesome.


I've ordered from Hemp Depot with a postal money order and never had a problem. No freebies or anything and stealth didn't exist but I got em and would use em again.



I almost gave in and put in an ordered during the promo but I resisted. Everything I wanted was sold out. Doh. If they kept the tga in the deal and didn't change it I would have ordered something random.

I am still waiting for my herbies order to clear customs. I picked the ultra stealth because they are just a bunch of singles.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 6, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I've ordered from Hemp Depot with a postal money order and never had a problem. No freebies or anything and stealth didn't exist but I got em and would use em again.
> 
> I almost gave in and put in an ordered but I resisted. Everything I wanted was sold out. Doh. If they kept the tga in the deal and didn't change it I would have ordered something random.
> 
> I am still waiting for my herbies order to clear customs. I picked the ultra stealth because they are just a bunch of singles.


 herbies has some of the best stealth i've ever seen imo.. good stuffs.. at least i think it was herbies, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 6, 2011)

Its weird my last order came thru new jersey. Usually comes thru ny. I need to brake down and buy some t5s. My plushberry is rdy to clone and I am fiendin like a mofo to pop some tahoe beans. I can only fit 4 seedling inder my 125 w cfl but I like it cuz I don't even need to exhaust my seedling/clone tent.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn that code for riot seeds already expired. Oh well, I had a $200 cart going too...


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

Anybody know if Afropips are any good?

I ordered from Seedsman and I was supposed to get 5 Nevill's Skunk free, but they sent me 10 Senegal Haze instead.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Anybody know if Afropips are any good?
> 
> I ordered from Seedsman and I was supposed to get 5 Nevill's Skunk free, but they sent me 10 Senegal Haze instead.


 yah, afropips has some nice landrace stuff, but i'm pretty sure they are no longer in business.. if you check out on the attitudes site, they only have like one of their strains left in stock because of this.. it's a sin really cuz they had some nice gear no doubt..

and damn, that sucks max about the discount code being over already.. i think i got it on like friday or so and said it was good for a couple of days, wasn't sure how long it was going to last for tbh...
what were you looking to pick up from matt's site?? that purple larry looks wayyy bomb, but the last time i looked, they only had i think it was one pack left..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its weird my last order came thru new jersey. Usually comes thru ny. I need to brake down and buy some t5s. My plushberry is rdy to clone and I am fiendin like a mofo to pop some tahoe beans. I can only fit 4 seedling inder my 125 w cfl but I like it cuz I don't even need to exhaust my seedling/clone tent.


 yah, you really should think about getting that t5 last.. i have a two foot four bulb that i use for early vegging / clones, and they work incredibly well.. i'm at the point now that i don't turn on the big lights till my plants get at least about three or so weeks old, i just leave them under the t5's up till that point and they do great... not much heat, and you can get good spectrum bulbs for them that plants seem to suck up to no end.. 
just don't believe the hype about them not getting hot at all, trust me, you can burn your plants still if you let them grow up into them, lol, i've learned that the hard way..


----------



## Airwave (Jun 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, afropips has some nice landrace stuff, but i'm pretty sure they are no longer in business.. if you check out on the attitudes site, they only have like one of their strains left in stock because of this.. it's a sin really cuz they had some nice gear no doubt..
> 
> and damn, that sucks max about the discount code being over already.. i think i got it on like friday or so and said it was good for a couple of days, wasn't sure how long it was going to last for tbh...
> what were you looking to pick up from matt's site?? that purple larry looks wayyy bomb, but the last time i looked, they only had i think it was one pack left..


Guess I'll accept them then.

Just added to my collection:
18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice.
5 x OG#18 X Skunk#1- Seedsman
10 Senegal Haze - Afropips


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 7, 2011)

Trying to get that Sputnik 3.0 and the Black Rose cross, but not for 2 bills. 

Is it just me or does it seem like beans got expensive all of a sudden? Bad thing about so many people getting into it all at once, demand goes up so prices skyrocket. And to think of all the choice genetics out there getting destroyed by newbies trying to grow with incandescent light bulbs and dirt from their nannas garden.... Sad sad ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Trying to get that Sputnik 3.0 and the Black Rose cross, but not for 2 bills.
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like beans got expensive all of a sudden? Bad thing about so many people getting into it all at once, demand goes up so prices skyrocket. And to think of all the choice genetics out there getting destroyed by newbies trying to grow with incandescent light bulbs and dirt from their nannas garden.... Sad sad ...


 the ones i were looking at maximus have actually gone down in price, and by a good bit.. maybe those two are newer or some shit, idk.. kinda odd as the only ones i saw that were still that much was his clockwork orange and the clockwork orange bx, pretty much his bread and butter strains


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 7, 2011)

clockwork orange sounds like some wheel chair weed......lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Trying to get that Sputnik 3.0 and the Black Rose cross, but not for 2 bills.
> 
> Is it just me or does it seem like beans got expensive all of a sudden? Bad thing about so many people getting into it all at once, demand goes up so prices skyrocket. And to think of all the choice genetics out there getting destroyed by newbies trying to grow with incandescent light bulbs and dirt from their nannas garden.... Sad sad ...


 looks like that sputnik is on sale for $80 atm maximus.. that does look like a nice cross for sure... and the other one was $100, would be nice if that damn promo still worked though..


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 7, 2011)

I emailed him, see how important it is.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I wanna get a 4 foot 4 bulb t5. 

I got lots of germin/cloning to do


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> clockwork orange sounds like some wheel chair weed......lol


 wheel chair weed, lol.. i have the clockwork orange bx, wonder if that is wheel chair weed? lol.. know what else sounds like some wheelchair weed mind? this strain called sweet haze.. have you ever heard of it before.. mawahahaha.. ty kind sir...


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 7, 2011)

I got a couple 4ft 6bulb t5s. I got em from my uncle for cheap! I use em to clone and veg.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 7, 2011)

I love my T5's for vegging my dirt plants but my cuttings in the cloner sit under a 1000w with my vegging plants in 10" net pots.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 8, 2011)

hey racer, i got my seur orders today..love that stealth for sure...i forgot, i ordered from cannaseur before, they ship it the same way from there too...took me a minute to find the beans in the package lol. it sucks...it looks like they are out of tga specials..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> wheel chair weed, lol.. i have the clockwork orange bx, wonder if that is wheel chair weed? lol.. know what else sounds like some wheelchair weed mind? this strain called sweet haze.. have you ever heard of it before.. mawahahaha.. ty kind sir...


 
Sweet Haze Huh!!!! Sounds like it could be good...


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 8, 2011)

KOS beans are at cannacollective. So if you were worried about hemp depot you can go with canna.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

Black Widow has been shipped to the seed banks again, if anybody's interested. Probably be the last time for another load months.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2011)

My black widows just arrived today


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Sweet Haze Huh!!!! Sounds like it could be good...


 sweet, lol.. i'll have to look into it.. i love me some haze.. purple haze is pretty much the reason i started growing to begin with.. my one boy from work used to get some killer purple haze, but he charged me crazy prices on it, i don't even want to admit what i paid for it.. but anyhoo's, i was paying to much, i thought i could grow it for much much cheaper, who would have thunk it would have taken me to where i am today, lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 8, 2011)

damn those black widow were out when i did the june promo..........really want those......might have to sell my body for more money.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 8, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> damn those black widow were out when i did the june promo..........really want those......might have to sell my body for more money.


Your a real seed whore!


----------



## Airwave (Jun 8, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> My black widows just arrived today


I picked up another pack.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Your a real seed whore!


 yah, and my type of person, lol...


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 8, 2011)

Hahaha that's some funny shit. Go give blood and plasma while your at it. That should get you some more beans for sure!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 9, 2011)

well yesterday i made a little extra money playin the grain market...im gona go on a seed buyin binge tonight or tomorrow....any suggestions? i cant wait, this is gonna be fun lol.


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 9, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> damn those black widow were out when i did the june promo..........really want those......might have to sell my body for more money.


I just noticed yesterday that Mr. Nice Black Widow was back in stock again at Attitude.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Some of my next buys will be

Mandala: satori, hashberry, mango zamal, chill om (all cheaper on seedbotique)

Ceres: fruity thai

Gage green: lemon stomper

Alphakronick: snowdawg bx, spacequeen f3

Tga/subcool: everything

And always looking for a good c99 (f3 preferably)

There's so many more, I want more next gen gear too. 

And I've realized I have a diesel-less garden. Why? (Lemon stomper^^)

Oh yeah, I really wanna try some of emerald triangles gear.


----------



## matatan (Jun 9, 2011)

when you refer to f1 f3 strains, what does that mean? is like the first generation, the first batch of seeds? then f2 is of off clones of the same??


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 9, 2011)

Kos c99 f3's at cannacollective.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Kos only has 3 strains listed at canna collective and c99 isn't one of them.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Some of my next buys will be
> 
> Mandala: satori, hashberry, mango zamal, chill om (all cheaper on seedbotique)
> 
> ...


looks like were looking at the same set of seeds -*Gage green: lemon stomper
Alphakronick: snowdawg bx, spacequeen f3 
*, been window shopping at a few of the sites mentioned on here ,i noticed lots of the seeds you guys rave about are out of stock in most places.
At the moment im just trying make alist of some good strains for now, then im looking to add to my meager collection.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder who bought that big TGA pack that was released from SeurBidz...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> when you refer to f1 f3 strains, what does that mean? is like the first generation, the first batch of seeds? then f2 is of off clones of the same??


F3 means it is the third generation of inbreeding. Say you take 2 strains and cross them, that is known as the F1 stage. When you breed the seeds from that cross together you come to the F2 generation and so on and so on.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 9, 2011)

And by the way, F-2's are the place to really do pheno hunting. Your F-1's will usually pretty uniform because the dominant genes will come through, but when you cross those, about 25% will show the recessive gene traits that people are looking for. By F-3 you are starting to stabilize the strain again, but there could always be flukes.


----------



## hempstead (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr. Nice Shit is also back in stock at the Attitude.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 9, 2011)

I just got an email from them saying their c99s are at canna. Not sure why there not listed.


----------



## 420GreenMan (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry guys, KOS is now at Canna, and we listed in our site all our strains. But that doesn't mean they all will be available there. Sorry it is a Main place for us to have all the info on all our strains and a place for peeps to post grows and questions about them.
We are only releasing 3 for now there, testing the waters so to speak, After losing a nice bit of stock at Trichome Kings and me having to shut down and move, We are a little low on stock until I get moved and set back up. C-99 all went to Hemp Depot and we had made that deal before joining Canna. Otherwise I would have saved a few packs to have gone there also. My first project when I set up will be making more C-99. Keep fingers crossed I'm hoping by Christmas.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for swinging by and letting everyone know.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update on that. 

Really wish I could get some. They are soooo hard to find.

I've almost bough gypsy nirvanas 150$ pack off c99 f2s but I heard gypsy is shady and I've never used seedbotique, but I rly want those seeds. But 150 is just outg of my price range for anything.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Thanks for the update on that.
> 
> Really wish I could get some. They are soooo hard to find.
> 
> I've almost bough gypsy nirvanas 150$ pack off c99 f2s but I heard gypsy is shady and I've never used seedbotique, but I rly want those seeds. But 150 is just outg of my price range for anything.


 i've used seed boo more than one time and i don't know why they got such a bad rep as i have always gotten what i've ordered, and more.. the only thing i'll say negative about the seed boutique is that they aren't the speediest of shippers, but i could usually care less about that, other than that, i recommend them...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I've heard so many horror stories. Not sure what's true or not. I will use the boo but not on a 150$ pack lol.

I'm sure they are legit but I haven't really needed to order from them yet. If I believed everything everyone said I would have nowhere to buy beans from.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I've heard so many horror stories. Not sure what's true or not. I will use the boo but not on a 150$ pack lol.
> 
> I'm sure they are legit but I haven't really needed to order from them yet. If I believed everything everyone said I would have nowhere to buy beans from.


 true that wood, true that.. i use the boo pretty much strictly for bog's gear as they are one of the few places left that carry his stuff anymore.. i used to get his and another breeder, well it was also half bog called plan b collective from bc bud depot, but they have since stopped carrying both of them, and now you can simply get the bc gear from the tude, so no need to order anything from there anymore in my eyes..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

His silver bubble looks awesome. 

Maybe you know, but I heard bogs stuff is not the same as it used to be? And it was better before?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> His silver bubble looks awesome.
> 
> Maybe you know, but I heard bogs stuff is not the same as it used to be? And it was better before?


 yah, i don't know wood.. people say all kinds of shit as i'm sure you're well aware of, but i haven't heard of any negative stuff about any of bogs gear, new or old.. i know that tons of people i know are always trying to get my bog gear from me, shit is like hot cakes honestly..
i just picked up his blue kush and sour strawberry kush, and cracked two of the ssk's, but they were both males, so i pulled them both, so i don't have much i can say about them...
i've had my eye on his blue moon rocks for ages, although it is half of the blue kush i have..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Time to go test a jack herer sample bud. Still has 2 weeks but its just so frosty I can't look at them any longer without smoking some. Just a 3 day dry no cure..

Wish I could smoke it with ya bud!

Tommoro is plushberry clone day.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2011)

nice.. i've been eyeing up one of my larry og buds.. saturday will be 56 days, and cali connection says its an 8 week strain, so idk, lol.. it's looking pretty good.. i was checking out some of the buds last night with my handheld mic, and everything looks to be atleast somewhat cloudy, with maybe a few clears here and there, but not too many.. i didn't notice too many ambers though.. idk.. shit looks dank though, and i'm dying to give it a test drive, lol..
maybe i'll cut a small nug off soon and give it a quick dry and see what i get.. that should give me a good idea for the rest of the plant.. i don't care for my bud to be too couch locky, so idk...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Well even for a test nug I let it dry completely. And with no cure, that was a very tasty bowl. I love the pure blend pro gro.

No cure and 2 weeks early, skunky fruity musky dankalicios. 

I don't know if the one I really fimd,lstd, supercropped the shit out of can make it.2 more weeks. She's got 7 tops that sag more every day. I keep tying them across the pot to hold em up lol but its getting to be too much. I need to go get some stakes. I wonder if home depot has good stakes.

I've heard for tahoe og (from thekskunkmunkie) it takes an extra 2 weeks past what cali con says. Not sure about larry.

How did it get the name larry og? Some guy larry cross og with somethin?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well even for a test nug I let it dry completely. And with no cure, that was a very tasty bowl. I love the pure blend pro gro.
> 
> No cure and 2 weeks early, skunky fruity musky dankalicios.
> 
> ...


 yah, i know that the times breeders give aren't what they usually take to finish, and they often times take atleast a week or two longer than watt was said by the breeders.. i've had a few strains that have finished at where the breeder says it should, but that is the exception and not the rule..

as far as larry og goes, i know that elite had the lemon larry, so that is probably where the name came from, although i don't know if larry the person had anything to do with the strain, lol.. i'm always wondering about that shit too..


----------



## hempstead (Jun 10, 2011)

Same goes here too. When they say 8 weeks it usually is closer to 10. However I just harvested a Vortex the other night and it was 57 days and I could've chopped it a few days earlier but I was lazy,Subcool says 50-55 days for Vortex I think. My BCroadkill was born and flowered on the same day as the Vortex and still has a couple weeks left, Cannacopia says 8 weeks I think.

I got my Black Widows yesterday and some Kali Mist from Herbies. They will be among the first to crack in October when I start up again, if I can wait that long. heh


----------



## matatan (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone knows how long dutch passions blueberry flower time? on the attitude website its says "long". on dj shorts blueberry, that has the EXACT same description says "medium". anyone here grow out dps blueberry and can shed some light for me? im on week 2 of flower right now, im thinking of going 9 weeks to be in the middle.. really i dont want to flush to early and miss out on plumping the buds up due to my inability to find the information...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 10, 2011)

Go by the trichs and the appearance of the plant and you will never go wrong.

Or try a little sample nug. When u think it might be ready cut a nuggy. Let it dry for 2 or 3 days then you will kno if its ready or needs another week.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 10, 2011)

matatan said:


> anyone knows how long dutch passions blueberry flower time? on the attitude website its says "long". on dj shorts blueberry, that has the EXACT same description says "medium". anyone here grow out dps blueberry and can shed some light for me? im on week 2 of flower right now, im thinking of going 9 weeks to be in the middle.. really i dont want to flush to early and miss out on plumping the buds up due to my inability to find the information...


usualy 8-9 weeks..most of the euro blueberry is 8-10 weeks for some reason


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got a 216w 4' 4 bulb T5 HO fixture with 4 6500k lamps for 100$. I also got a 1 min on 4 min off cycle timer so I can use my aero cloner without 90+ degree water.

Time to clone some plushberrys. Then flower on Monday. 

So I'm thinking, 3 tahoe beans and 2 jedi kush? Or should I just do 5 tahoes?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 10, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Same goes here too. When they say 8 weeks it usually is closer to 10. However I just harvested a Vortex the other night and it was 57 days and I could've chopped it a few days earlier but I was lazy,Subcool says 50-55 days for Vortex I think. My BCroadkill was born and flowered on the same day as the Vortex and still has a couple weeks left, Cannacopia says 8 weeks I think.
> 
> I got my Black Widows yesterday and some Kali Mist from Herbies. They will be among the first to crack in October when I start up again, if I can wait that long. heh


How do your BW seeds look? Any pale ones?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How do your BW seeds look? Any pale ones?


 i'll have to take a look at mine.. i just got mine not so long ago too. i'd say under a month or so ago max..


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 10, 2011)

what breeders have plushberrys & tahoes?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 10, 2011)

tga has plushberry and cali connection deals a lot with tahoe.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 10, 2011)

Set up my new t5, set my cloner back up with the new timer.

Took some clones. Gonna pop 3 tahoes and 3 jedis


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 10, 2011)

Set up my new t5, set my cloner back up with the new timer.

Took some clones. Gonna pop 3 tahoes and 3 jedis


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Set up my new t5, set my cloner back up with the new timer.
> 
> Took some clones. Gonna pop 3 tahoes and 3 jedis


 nice lastwood.. you're going to love those t5's, as are your plants for sure.. nice buy..


----------



## cmantis (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Just got a 216w 4' 4 bulb T5 HO fixture with 4 6500k lamps for 100$. I also got a 1 min on 4 min off cycle timer so I can use my aero cloner without 90+ degree water.
> 
> Time to clone some plushberrys. Then flower on Monday.
> 
> So I'm thinking, 3 tahoe beans and 2 jedi kush? Or should I just do 5 tahoes?


Where did you get your light?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 10, 2011)

Well my intention was to simply pick up some bamboo stakes for jacky. 

Ended up spendin 168 $ for the light and timer. I'm happy tho. Another addiction temporarily Satisfied.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 10, 2011)

ive been thinkin about addin a t5 to my veg room..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ive been thinkin about addin a t5 to my veg room..


 do it cmt, it will make you feel good, lol.. but seriously, my one friend from here talked me into getting one a few years ago, and i've never looked back since...if you run a lot of clones or even seedlings, t5's are where it's at.. i've even thought of getting another one, lol.. they are really nice lights though, and you surely can't beat them for early veg / clones / mother plants ime..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 10, 2011)

yup, lookin to use em for a bonsai mother plant room...i have a br x dpd, gorilla grape and plushberry plant that i want to keep as mothers for future breeding.

if you had to buy 1 mr nice strain from EDIT, what would it be?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 11, 2011)

nice, thats the one i have in my cart right now.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2011)

My black widows came last week and I forgot to check for the grey seeds that were mentioned. 

I didn't even wanna open the sealed pack, figure they stay fresh longer in it. I mean even mr nices packaging is legit. I could see one of hos seed packs making it through a nuclear holocaust and repopluating the earth lol. 

Breeders often mention there parent strains "being from a very old pack of" bros grimm, vic hi, etc. And usually they are the best strains. I know this is the case with many c99s and space queen.


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 11, 2011)

I am looking for a strain that produces a very piney taste. You know the kind....when you inhale it, it taste like you just inhaled a pinetree, and you cant hold it in for 2 seconds without choking. We used to call bud like that christmas bud, or mountain buds back in the day, and it only came around once in a great while. I was just curious if there were any strains out there that are known for that.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 11, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> I am looking for a strain that produces a very piney taste. You know the kind....when you inhale it, it taste like you just inhaled a pinetree, and you cant hold it in for 2 seconds without choking. We used to call bud like that christmas bud, or mountain buds back in the day, and it only came around once in a great while. I was just curious if there were any strains out there that are known for that.


Yes, there are.I remember reading it in a few descriptions. Damned if I can remember which strains it is though.


----------



## NxOnX (Jun 11, 2011)

My seed collecting addiction has started. Actualy, I wouldn't call it an addiction though, its more like a disease, thats contagious, because I don't actualy have any seeds yet I bought some from marijuana-seeds.nl back on may 18th but haven't received them yet  , and I didn't have the urge to buy more 'till I started reading all the posts in this thread (this is one long thread). and theeeeeen.... This is what I just bought from attitude 10 minutes ago  ...

DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
KC Brains Crystal Limit
Seedsman Seeds Purple Bud Seeds
Sativa Seeds Blackberry

I got the tins and messanger bag.. btw anybody have a pic of the bag? I couldn't find it on the site anywhere or maybe I'm blind


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 11, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> I am looking for a strain that produces a very piney taste. You know the kind....when you inhale it, it taste like you just inhaled a pinetree, and you cant hold it in for 2 seconds without choking. We used to call bud like that christmas bud, or mountain buds back in the day, and it only came around once in a great while. I was just curious if there were any strains out there that are known for that.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/

go here and put pine in the the strain search. It comes up with some strains that supposedly have a piney taste. Also, purrple pineberry from secret seeds is supposed to be piney and I know Romulan is.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/
> 
> go here and put pine in the the strain search. It comes up with some strains that supposedly have a piney taste. Also, purrple pineberry from secret seeds is supposed to be piney and I know Romulan is.


 i agree, both those and Timewarp also has a hardcore piney/lemony flav


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 11, 2011)

NxOnX said:


> My seed collecting addiction has started. Actualy, I wouldn't call it an addiction though, its more like a disease, thats contagious, because I don't actualy have any seeds yet I bought some from marijuana-seeds.nl back on may 18th but haven't received them yet  , and I didn't have the urge to buy more 'till I started reading all the posts in this thread (this is one long thread). and theeeeeen.... This is what I just bought from attitude 10 minutes ago  ...
> 
> DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
> KC Brains Crystal Limit
> ...


 i've got like three of the messenger bags and two of them are pretty similar, and the third is on the smaller side.. i really love the two of them though.. it's like a hemp colored and probably material bag with a single shoulder strap, and a front that lifts up and is fastened to the bag with some velcro... i use the one bag for my bean collection, and i used the other one the other day to carry some crap in it to take to the po to mail..
i usually like to go to europe like once a year or so, although i haven't been in the past two years, and i love a nice messenger bag to carry my camera, and a sweatshirt or what have you around with me at all times, and the ones from the tude are perfect for this for sure..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 11, 2011)

NxOnX said:


> My seed collecting addiction has started. Actualy, I wouldn't call it an addiction though, its more like a disease, thats contagious, because I don't actualy have any seeds yet I bought some from marijuana-seeds.nl back on may 18th but haven't received them yet  , and I didn't have the urge to buy more 'till I started reading all the posts in this thread (this is one long thread). and theeeeeen.... This is what I just bought from attitude 10 minutes ago  ...
> 
> DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
> KC Brains Crystal Limit
> ...


I wonder how those purple buds come out. The first purps I ever got the guy said the grower ordered them online and said it was a purple skunk or something. The description of these always seemed like a good match for it though. It was knockout weed and dark purple, if you do a grow journal let me know. I have too many oter purples to run to buy any for a while.


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/
> 
> go here and put pine in the the strain search. It comes up with some strains that supposedly have a piney taste. Also, purrple pineberry from secret seeds is supposed to be piney and I know Romulan is.


Thanks for this...Romulan is just about extinct aint it?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2011)

I have nex gens romulan and I can't wait to grow it. One of my alltime favorite strains. Top 5


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 11, 2011)

by the time i got around to oredernig the NG Rom it was already sold out lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2011)

I got grapegod too. 

So I just started soakin 3 jedis n 3 tahoes. I got a bagseed sprout too. Was some really dank bud. No idea what it was but the seed just popped out of a nug and bounced on the table right in front of me, so I thought it was a sign. It was weird, almost like it jumped out of the nug when I squeezed it a little bit.

The clones are doin ok. Since my last failed attempt with the cloner, I have painted the cloner black, and got the 1/4 cycle timer. The pump running 24/7 is way to hot for 2 gallons of water in the cloner. 

The 2 blue widows and 1 fruit auto are doin good. If you keep an auto on 24/0 will it stay on day 1 or does it know the days? I know its a stupid question but I have 0 exp. With autos. And I have heard that before.


----------



## hempstead (Jun 11, 2011)

I am looking for that pine needle xmas bud taste too. I do believe it came out of Vermont and Western Mass for me, at least this is what I was told as a kid. White Russian from Serious almost has that pine taste but it is more of the old school new carpet smell. Good stuff.

I just gave Vortex a taste test drive. It is more lemony than my SLH was. Gave it the old 1 hit after a nap and a shower clear headed test and it works very well. heh Very good taste and high for a quick dried nugget, will cure up nice.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 11, 2011)

i was going to say mk ultra i grew awhile back had a nice piney smell to it.. i'd say it's a mix between pine and say that lovely kush smell..

and i'm growing cali con's larry atm, and the buds smell like lemon pine sol to me.. lemony, but a nice piney undertone to them as well.. hoping it's really going to come out in the cure..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2011)

Man has anyone tried bodhi seeds? There yo mama and tigers milk look insane. 

Yo mama = afghani x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg(chem bx2))

Tigers milk= original PRE 92! Bubba kush x appalachia ^^


----------



## matatan (Jun 11, 2011)

5 ace of spades + 1 kalshnikova just started germin using paper towel method


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 12, 2011)

In Michigan we used to get the super pine around October.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jun 12, 2011)

In Florida, every Christmas during the late 80s and early 90s, Gainesville Green, some of the best thing to come out of Florida. Wish I knew someone who has a cut or at least know the genetics behind it. 
Piney tasting, super creeper, and potent fire bud.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 12, 2011)

It's probably some old school afghani. I'm pretty sure the afghan has that Christmas smell and flavor.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jun 12, 2011)

I've grown Afghan Kush from WoS, which is a great strain, quite sweet, but nothing like the Green; got some research to do


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah let us know if you find some...seems everyone is explaining the same bud...comes around late in the year, around the midwest/east coast region, Been around for YEARS, and tast like your smoking a douglas fir...Happy hunting


----------



## GringoLoco (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.jou.ufl.edu/pubs/onb/F03/gainesvillegreen.htm

Found this story, nothing on the heritage, but interesting nonetheless. Sounds like a lovely Sativa.

"Christmas Tree, Oh, Christmas Tree, How I Would Like To Smoke You!"


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Man has anyone tried bodhi seeds? There yo mama and tigers milk look insane.
> 
> Yo mama = afghani x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg(chem bx2))
> 
> Tigers milk= original PRE 92! Bubba kush x appalachia ^^


 i picked up a pack of the yo mama's a month or so ago, they sound like some dank... they also have a few other strains that i wanted to try, but everything else was sold out when i got the yo mama's.. bodhi is on another site i'm a member at, and he sounds like he has his stuffs together for sure.. 
everything that i've heard about his gear sounds like it's some real fire no doubt... i've seen a couple of grows of his beans and they all looked pretty dank..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry but here we call "christmas bud" the high grade reggy that comes around from october to december (if u know ppl u can get it from likw august to feb), which is "outdoor harvest time". 

But its damn fine for regs, and its usually the first sign for me that christmas is coming.

Edit: racer u gotta pop those beans. I think I wanna get yo mama and tigers milk. They sound like sound like fire.

So all 3 tahoes had 1/4 in. Taproots at 18 hrs so there pretty fucking vigorous. The jedis were just starting to protrude. I put them in rooters anyways since I could see which side was gonna be down already. 

The clones are looking great so far. No humidity dome and my rh is 20% with no wilting. The 1/4 timer seems to be doin the trick. I am now convinced 24/7 misting in a cloner or aero unit is NOT GOOD. Going 24/7 in the cloner, high temps screwd me and they showed signs of overwatering. 

The blue wids and fruit auto were moved into veg under 18/6. I know 20/4 is preferable for autos pbut I'm not setting up a 4th time zone for 1 auto. Surprisingly enough. The fruit auto is very hungry (starting to yellow) so I fed all the seedlings tonight.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 13, 2011)

well i started my seed buyin binge tonight...prolly gonna last a couple nights. i started it off with cannazon...grabbed a pack of the double barrel and a pack of chemical nightmare.

then from hempdepot i ordered a pack of the kos bros grim c99 f3's and a pack of reeferman cherry bomb indica cuz it was on sale 

anyone know who has the best prices on dj shorts gear?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 14, 2011)

Man I want those cindys soooo bad. N kos won't have more till xmas at best. Wish they took ccs. I know tons of ppl do it but I'm paranoid enough with my cc lol.

When my tahoes were coming, one day my mailman came by 2x. The first time he put just coupons n shit n my tracking number said it was out for delivery, I was like wtf it didn't come? Then my neighbor who just moved out came to get her mail while I was outside havin a cig. She got a very "attitudish looking package". In my mind I'm thinking o fuck if she got my mail on accident n opens it I'm fucked. She's gonna know what I do. 

Luckily I calmed down, smoked a bowl, checked again in 30 mins, then an hour later and there they were. Mailman came by again, wtf?

Id rather a package snagged by customs than localy or stolen by a thief.

Same with garbage, yeah cops go thru garbage if there suspicious, but where I live its much more likely a bum will be diggin thru ur trash for cans and find "agricultural waste" they will be very inclined to steal from u.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 14, 2011)

Its probably in this thread somewhere but was wondering whats best to keep all my seeds in????


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 14, 2011)

A bowl of water.

No but rly the answers in my cig. 

Fine ill save u the trouble of a little finger clicking, anything but a zip lock bag or any kind of plastic bag. Glass vials are great, with a little piece of cotton in them.

I keep mine in whatever the breeder sent em in, inside a padded envelope in my cool dark closet.


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Serial Violator said:


> Its probably in this thread somewhere but was wondering whats best to keep all my seeds in????


I've read posts with people using just about everything. Jars, tackle boxes, organizers, fridge, pill containers, etc. Personally I use a jar with small perfume vials inside of it so it's double sealed. I also put a silica packet inside the jar to keep moisture out. I think as long as it's cool, dark and dry in a sealed container, you're good to go.


----------



## Serial Violator (Jun 14, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I've read posts with people using just about everything. Jars, tackle boxes, organizers, fridge, pill containers, etc. Personally I use a jar with small perfume vials inside of it so it's double sealed. I also put a silica packet inside the jar to keep moisture out. I think as long as it's cool, dark and dry in a sealed container, you're good to go.


nice one cheers mate


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 14, 2011)

Greenman from kos sent me an email saying he has 3 packs of the c99 with him to sell. Since I got the GDP x c99 and the socal master kush x c99 I'll throw the offer to you all. Let me know


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 14, 2011)

I want em! Pm!


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> A bowl of water.
> 
> anything but a zip lock bag or any kind of plastic bag.


Whats wrong with little zip lock bags?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I attitudes freebies are in little plastic bags but there not ideal for long term storage, for the same reason they are not the best to keep bud in. They are not airtight.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 17, 2011)

well i got my june promo order from the tude yesterday. i will try and get an inventory of what i have this weekend.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2011)

smoke and coke said:


> well i got my june promo order from the tude yesterday. i will try and get an inventory of what i have this weekend.


nice... i just got my order today from them.. was starting to wonder if i still had an order coming from them or not, lol.. i got some goodies..
got kaliman cheese and the kaliman freebie
got the hortilab sour joker and the hortilab freebie and a bunch of hortilab stickers
got cali connection something another and got the cali con jedi kush freebies
got some more stuffs too, but i'm drawing a blank atm.. i posted my order up here a few pages back..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2011)

hey smoke, what bud is that in your avatar?? looks lovely..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 17, 2011)

My pineapple express came in the other day.

G13 is awesome. There packaging is the best yet and even came scented like pineapple when you open it! Its gonna make a great bud tin too. 

The blue wids are comin along, the fruit auto is taking on an awesome purple color and my temps are high so its all genetics.

The tahoes and jedis are looking great. All my plushberry clones died so ill either be revegging or losing them. I went in clone tent/seedling tent and there was water on the floor so I must have had a neoprene insert come off or something, honestly I have no idea how the water got out but it did. And after I added water back and moved everything around, somehow the pump came UNPLUGGED! Doh!

Oh well, looks like ill be germin some more seeds in 2 weeks. 

Should I pop pineapple express or confidential cheese?


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 17, 2011)

The pe is musty!!! It reaks to high hell!! All the way from veg to cashed bowl.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey smoke, what bud is that in your avatar?? looks lovely..


idk what the buds are but i found them on the net and thought they looked great so i saved them. alot of people ask but i will check my files for a name. it does say wietkoning under the pic
he has a myspace page from the netherlands and i dont have an account there. you could try and ask him what it is. 

in this order was

pineapple express 5 pk fem
reserva privada sour kush aka headband 6 pk fem
subcool jilly bean 10 pk reg 
15 free seeds

too many people here for me to break out my collection now but will have a nice inventory soon. i need more glass vials soon lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2011)

there was a link awhile back where i got my glas vials from smoke, they were pretty cheap as well and i got a fuck ton of them for a few bucks too.. well worth digging through the pages to try and find the link again..
you're going to love the sour kush, it was some nice smoke for sure, and i also just picked up a few singles of jilly bean's as well..


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah i am sure i can find the link again for the vials. i think freud container has them now. i have quite a few vials now and can never have enough. i cant order more seeds now for awhile anyway as long as i dont get the itch.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 17, 2011)

if you're getin the perfume vials like me, then ebay is cheaper than that one place you mentioned racer...but if you're lookin for a wide range of other glass vials/bottles then specialtybottle.com is the place to go...i think thats the link racer is talkin about.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> if you're getin the perfume vials like me, then ebay is cheaper than that one place you mentioned racer...but if you're lookin for a wide range of other glass vials/bottles then specialtybottle.com is the place to go...i think thats the link racer is talkin about.


 yah, i think that was the place cmt..hard to believe any where is cheaper, not that i doubt it, just thought that they had some pretty nice prices on the stuff i got it all, even though i didn't shop around at all on them, i was happy with what i got, lol...
and yah smoke, controlling that itch when you get it is the hard part, at least it is for me and a few other of us seed whores on here, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 17, 2011)

lol yeah we're only talkin a couple cents per vial...but i save where i can


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah we're only talkin a couple cents per vial...but i save where i can


 lol, i wish i were more like that cmt.. i don't have too many bills, luckily, and my problem is when i see something i want, i have to have it, and like yesterday.. i usually don't care what it costs so long as i have the cash for it, i'll spend my last two cents on it if it's something that i have been wanting.. not really the best way to be living, but i get by, lol.. 
the girl i've been dating for awhile now is more like you cmt, she saves every penny she gets.. the only problem with her is that she saves all the money she can, but still seems to never have any money, lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 17, 2011)

hey lastword how are those fruit autos?thinking about doing an auto order.i have no experience with autos but i wanna give em a try.any suggestions would be welcome but i think this is what im after.....10 greenhouse auto fem,10 mdanzig sour60 reg,10 short stuff snowryders fem,10 grassomatic ak fem, and just cause it sounds tight and was recommended 5 resin seeds sour p.its funny cause i never buy fem cause i mess around with breedin and ive never messed with autos before cause well cause theyre autos.but the auto fit what i need right now so..... also just got my june promo order 10 tga vortex(just germed)and 10 cali conn tahoes,got the 10 jedi with it too.think im about to let la confidential and vortex dance together cause it sounds good to me prob throw my g13 clone only and sour d clone in for the ride too. 

hahaha racer my girl is like that too,i let her help keep my spendin in check expect for my bean addiction!!but she doesnt complain much about that she laughs and enjoys!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the first auto I've ever grown so I won't be much help lol.

and I've only got it under 18/6 so I'm not expectin much off it. Ill just be happy if I can smoke it. Hopefully the fruit taste overpowers the schwag taste it will probably have.

It was a freebie.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 18, 2011)

*Daddy's home ! lmao

How ya'll been ?!
*


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 18, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Daddy's home ! lmao
> 
> How ya'll been ?!
> *


Hey...Good to see ya back


----------



## hempstead (Jun 18, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Daddy's home ! lmao
> 
> How ya'll been ?!
> *


You had us worried. Welcome back.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 18, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Daddy's home ! lmao
> 
> How ya'll been ?!
> *


 When my search party finds you , jus send em home now LOL

Welcome Back Brotha!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks bro...yur always get my attention to


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is my arsenal. all are fems unless stated as reg.

Bean Count

Greenhouse Seeds
4- Big Bang
4 -Himalayan Gold
3-Lemon Skunk
1-Great White Shark
1-Train Wreck
2-White Rhino
1-Exodus Cheese
1-Super Silver Haze
1-Arjan&#8217;s Strawberry Haze
1-Arjan&#8217;s Haze #1
1-Nevilles Haze
1-Hawaiian Snow

DNA Genetics
5-Recon
5-cataract Kush
1-Connie Chung
1-Sour Cream 
2-Hash Plant Haze reg

Reserva Privada
2-Kandy Kush
6-Sour Kush
1-Confidential Cheese

Barney&#8217;s Farm
2-Bluecheese
1-Red Diesel reg (9 bad seeds)

Big Buddha
3-Bluecheese
10-Chiesel
9-Cheesus

Paradise Seeds
7-Swiss Bliss reg
5-WhiteBerry

Nirvana
7-Bubblelicious reg
4-California Orange Bud reg
2-AK-48

TGA Subcools
10-Jilly Bean reg

Dinafem
2-Blue Widow
2-White Widow
1-Diesel
1-Original Amnesia

TH Seed
1-Burmese Kush
2-Sage reg

A-B Seeds ( so far all seeds have been bad)
15-Skunk #1 Baseball Bat reg
20-High Grade reg
15-Early Pearl/Northern Lights reg

Willy Jacks
8-White Lights reg
8-White Russian reg
8-Northern Lights reg
6-Purple Kush/Black Domina reg

Emerald Triangle
1-Emerald Jack
1-Grapefruit Kush
1-Super Sour OG

Buddha Seed
1-Syrup
1-White Dwarf
1-Quasar
1-Red Dwarf
1-Deimos

G-13 Labs
1-Durban Poison
1-Purple Lady
1-Pure Gold
1-Giga Bud
1-Skunk #1
1-Super Skunk
6-Pineapple Express
5-Thai Super Skunk reg
15-Power Skunk reg

Peak Seeds BC
10-BlueBerry reg
7-Northern Skunk reg

Hundreds of bagseed saved over the years


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 19, 2011)

made a couple more orders last night and this morning...i got a pack of serious ak from sensible and from herbies i got a pack of sandstorm, 5 mr nice black widow, 2 doggies nuts blueberry (i know..i know), 3 chem4 og, and...fuck, i cant remember the other 2...and herbies doesnt put the seed name in the invoice, just a code so i wont know until they get here lol...maybe ill remember...

also, just went a little tga crazy at seur...i won a 10 pack of their ozzy, jenny, jack star, the void, jilly bean, astroqueen and pandoras box...tomorrow ill probably get a pack of 3rd dimension...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 20, 2011)

Just ordered jackpot royale. 

Alphas gear just restocked so if u want sin city kush, jackpot royal or snowdawg 2 get em b4 there gone.

And if you want SpaceQueen, well then get it from subcool lol! 

Jedis n tahoes are takin off like wildfires.


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> And if you want SpaceQueen, well then get it from subcool lol!


Attitude dont cary just SpaceQueen, so if you know a seedbank that has it, I have been searching.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 20, 2011)

tga's version of space queen is called space jill.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 21, 2011)

Space jill is spacequeen and alphas superbomb is a spacequeen f3


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 21, 2011)

tga's ace of spades is back in stock at the tude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2011)

^^^^was just about to post that same thing!!!and i just did an expensive order yesterday!!!ughhhh


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 21, 2011)

that sucks...thats happened to me a couple times....i always just ordered again lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2011)

ive been waitin to try that too.....i already cant even run all that i have right now plus have a new one on the way...but your right ill probably do the same thing. yo cmt midwest represent!!!


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 21, 2011)

That's happened to me also. I ordered for the June promo, then a few days later Black Widow was back in stock so I ordered again. I'm addicted!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2011)

i do this all of the time.. if i see something that i've had my eye on for awhile has come back in stock, i'll usually end up getting that, then a few days later i'll get in on what ever promo is going on...
i usually know that if i wait till the promo or whatever is coming then what i had been waiting for will be out of stock by that time, and i'd be soo pissed at myself for not jumping when i saw it..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i do this all of the time.. if i see something that i've had my eye on for awhile has come back in stock, i'll usually end up getting that, then a few days later i'll get in on what ever promo is going on...
> i usually know that if i wait till the promo or whatever is coming then what i had been waiting for will be out of stock by that time, and i'd be soo pissed at myself for not jumping when i saw it..


Kinda like how a week before the june promo I bough tahoe og for the jedi kush, then 3 days later (3 or 4 days before promo) black widows restocked so I bought those too. Then I said, ok I'm only ordering on promos from now on. Then alphakronik restocked (jacpot royale, las vegas purple kush x spaceqeen). I also want sin city kush and snowdawg 2. 

Ill really be fucked if mosca restocks c99. I want at least 2 packs of those lol.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay. So do you lot ever grow out all these seeds? Or do you have so many that it will take you 50 years to grow them all out?


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 21, 2011)

yes some c99 sounds really good. i have been wanting to try and get something from joey weed at hemp depot but just havnt yet.

i want to try and wait till i order again, like for a xmas present but thats a long ways away lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 21, 2011)

Last i heard from him he wasnt restocking it ..as he hadnt heard from JW in awhile

i hope they come back cuz i wanna re-up on A-11 and some Blueberry he has


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 21, 2011)

*Some of you will most def be getting SR71 Purple Kush / Appalachia (Green Crack x ChemD BX2) x Gorilla Grape beans if I end up with more than 200 !!!

Most should know who without asking or pm'ing me, so don't.
When I'm done harvesting and drying in 2 weeks, I'll pm all of you !!!! hehe
In the meantime, you can see what to possibly expect by watching me grow one seed out in my upcoming new thread.
The seedling should be standing up by the morning since it's halfway there already.


...
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 21, 2011)

*Also, the last time JW ran out of C99 at HD, it took about 3 or 4 months for him to restock !!
Be patient, it's so worth it...................
*


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 21, 2011)

Got some more beans today 5 romulan diesel(fem) -10 - Jack the ripper-10- jacks cleaner 2 & 10 Spacebomb all tga execpt the rom which is from next gen. Any you guys grow out the rom d?
this seed buying is very addictive i almost bought a few others that ive never heard of but sounded nice , looking to get some more tga gear ace of spades and probally 3rd d. looking at some of thoses alphakronik seeds on the next order ..
Got one bag seed out of the Dog#2 and thats out of about 1/4 ,its not as good as the Dog#1 which im told is leaning more to the headband pheno .
Sounds like a nice cross there flow..


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 21, 2011)

Got my DP blueberry and 2 promo seeds (not the ones they were supposed to be, but oh well) today...and what a NICE coffe mug, I love it! I like to pick up a shirt or wallet (or mug) from attitude, from time to time...but if I go back AGAIN and order the same thing, like a t-shirt or mug, will it always be the same kind?




Airwave said:


> Okay. So do you lot ever grow out all these seeds? Or do you have so many that it will take you 50 years to grow them all out?


The way I see it...Is if something like the government finds a way to wipe out all the marijuanna plants, steralize them, or the world ends (same thing), than I still have genetics to replant. Marijuana will always, ALWAYS be around, as long as seed collectors are around.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 21, 2011)

*Thanks DGD !
Will pm you so enough too.

*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 21, 2011)

Well guys, bad news for me, great news for you all.

Seedbotique has c99 f1 in stock. There moscas but they must have just released them, I always keep an eye on mosca but these ARE NOT THE BX1.

My stupid phone won't let me sign up for the bou cuz of there stupid registration and my android is fucking me.

Good luck to u all. I would jump on them.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Some of you will most def be getting SR71 Purple Kush / Appalachia (Green Crack x ChemD BX2) x Gorilla Grape beans if I end up with more than 200 !!!
> 
> Most should know who without asking or pm'ing me, so don't.
> When I'm done harvesting and drying in 2 weeks, I'll pm all of you !!!! hehe
> ...



Cool beans Flo Grow.....


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 21, 2011)

*You'll like them too, MindMelted ! lol*


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *You'll like them too, MindMelted ! lol*


Glad to see ya back around my friend..


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well guys, bad news for me, great news for you all.
> 
> Seedbotique has c99 f1 in stock. There moscas but they must have just released them, I always keep an eye on mosca but these ARE NOT THE BX1.
> 
> ...


*Thanks for the heads up !
Also glad that Mosca finally posted that his F1's are actually from/are F6's !!!!

* * Cinderella 99 F1 *













Strain : 
Mosca Negra - Cinderella 99 F1

Flowering Time : 
50 - 52 days

Environment : 
Indoor

Seeds Per Pack : 
10

*Price :*
$ * 80.42*

*Order Quantity :*


*Sub Total :*
$ *  80.42*

*Checkout :*





* Description*

Mosca's C99 F1

Moscaâ&#8364;&#8482;s C99 F1 is the result of recombining two distinctly different Cinderella 99 inbred lines which should give rise to a variety of phenotypes and strong hybrid vigour.

Growerâ&#8364;&#8482;s comments: Can you smell pineapples in here? I can! Anyone who knows what real C99 smells like would LOVE the smell of this plant. This is what C99 is famous for... taste/potency, fast finish. These F6 are about as close to the original that I've grown. Wonderful stuff. 
Mosca Negra did a great job keeping the original phenotypes of C99 in the genetics. It smells a lot like the Genius mother, but with larger buds and a better structure. I've grown TONS of C99 over the years, and I can say these are as C99 as any of the past grow rooted in only one week! And the roots are popping out the top of the rockwool cube. VIGOROUS.s. I just got another smell from her... Pineapples all the way. The Genius is close, but this one has a PRONOUNCED happy-ass pineapple smell. SOOOOO Dank!


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 21, 2011)

Good looks on the c99 info!! Good to have ya back flo!!the thread was starting to Peter off I was thinking I might have to make an order to make the thread pop off again.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm so jealous. 

I want those sooo bad its not even funny.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Kinda like how a week before the june promo I bough tahoe og for the jedi kush, then 3 days later (3 or 4 days before promo) black widows restocked so I bought those too. Then I said, ok I'm only ordering on promos from now on. Then alphakronik restocked (jacpot royale, las vegas purple kush x spaceqeen). I also want sin city kush and snowdawg 2.
> 
> Ill really be fucked if mosca restocks c99. I want at least 2 packs of those lol.


 have you tried to grow any of that alphakronik gear yet?? i was drooling over it when it first came out, and ordered a couple of different packs of his gear right away.. tried to germ 5 out of the 10 pack of the bubba loves, and not one of them poppped.. i've never had a bean not pop, let alone five of them.. i was pissed..
i traded a pack of his white diamonds to some one, but of course i let him know of the problems i had with the bubba loves first... dude said he'd still take them anyhoo's, and he had the same problems with the white diamonds, nothing cracked..
i've also talked to skunk munkie on here and he had i think it was the bubba loves as well, and he had the same issues i and my other friend did, zero germed.. i also know that wbw also had the same problems i think it was on his spacequeen's, i forget what strain wyte had by now, but that is 5 people that i alone know that had zero germ rate on the alpha gear..
i contacted him and he said he was going to re send me some beans, but dude flaked on me after 3 months when i called him a liar, lmao.. i wouldn't buy a fire extingisher from that douche, even if i were on fire cuz i know it wouldn't work...


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 22, 2011)

Its a shame to cause alpha have some intresting strains ive been looking over them on tude -belka sounded real nice , thats alot of seeds not to germinate so i guess ill look elsewhere. I did read that some seeds need to be slightly scuffed as there cases are so hard(but im guessing you pros already know these things), when some of my cheese x unknown didnt germ i took out the good ones and scuffed the rest with a small file i even cracked a few about 3or 4 out the 10 sprouted of them sprouted little tips after another day in water. 
*"i wouldn't buy a fire extingisher from that douche, even if i were on fire cuz i know it wouldn't work... "  *

Thought id add a shot of my recently updated collection ,small at the moment but i can see this growing real soon.. Got them space bombs as freebies which i werent expecting . Most of the single seeds have been donated by friends who wanted me to try em or just whats left .

View attachment 1660249


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

what does that 8/10 on the bags mean ?????


----------



## smoke and coke (Jun 22, 2011)

i would guess maybe the date, month and year.


----------



## dr green dre (Jun 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what does that 8/10 on the bags mean ?????





smoke and coke said:


> i would guess maybe the date, month and year.


Cool racer,smoke ... yeah its the month and year ,just so i know how long i've had them- im getting some vials for them soon and some proper storage ,so i can a few notes with each of them.
How long are seeds good for really? I've heard people talking about seeds being kept for over 10yrs any info..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Cool racer,smoke ... yeah its the month and year ,just so i know how long i've had them- im getting some vials for them soon and some proper storage ,so i can a few notes with each of them.
> How long are seeds good for really? I've heard people talking about seeds being kept for over 10yrs any info..


 i was thinking the date, but then i thought maybe you had some rating system, and you gave those strains 8 out of 10 points, lol.. yah, i'd honestly say that beans can be kept for a good few years atleast if they are kept in a cool dry place..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

lmao...rating system...your mind is a strange place racer 

the longest ive kept seeds was around 6 years...had almost 100% germ rate on them...was just some bag seed. i kept em in zip lock bags the whole time....so im sure with proper storage, i.e. a air tight glass jar/vial with desiccant, they will last 30+ years. i know a few people who have sprouted 20-30 year old seeds with no problems...not sure how they were stored though...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao...rating system...your mind is a strange place racer ..


 and you've known me for how long cmt? and you're just figuring this out now?? lol, now that is funny


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

and hey hemp, i just accidentally went to the first page of the thread instead of the last, what a blast from the past, and it's great to see the thread still alive and kicking with new members being added all of the time.. do miss some of the people from the early days, but it's always nice to see new faces around..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 22, 2011)

Just got a buffet of blueberries from e$ko over at sannie's. Seems like a good time to advertise what a great experience it has been being a customer of their's. I haven't ordered seeds from anywhere elsesince I tried them last year. =D


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Just got a buffet of blueberries from e$ko over at sannie's. Seems like a good time to advertise what a great experience it has been being a customer of their's. I haven't ordered seeds from anywhere elsesince I tried them last year. =D


 nice pipe.. yah, i can't say enough good shit about sannies gear at all.. out of everything i've grown, i think his chocolate rain is pretty much my all time fav this far, and herijuana wasn't too far behind..
i was kinda disappointed in the chem dawg x bb, but that was more my mistake than the genetics as my whole grow that time round kinda sucked balls, so i don't blame sannie on that one at all.. 
i knew you'd like his gear once you've tried it pipe.. i always turned skunk munkie on to sannie, and it's funny as he pretty much just told me the same exact thing the other day, only been ordering from sannies lately, lol...
what do you have growing now pipe? anything from sannies?? i know, i know, silly question, but thought i'd ask anyhoo's,lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

and hey, this is the real reason i was coming here to post ... someone on another forum just gave me this link for og raskals blog, and lo and behold what does it say you ask??? drum roll please......... ....... ......... .............. ............ .............. ......... ... ... . .. .. , lol.... 
ogr says he's going to start selling his gear over at the attitude.. doesn't have a date when it's going to happen, but i was just going to email the tude and see if i can't dig up any dirt on this... here's the link if anyone wants to read it, it doesn't really say shit though, lol rehttp://ograskal.blogspot.com/ad,


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

damn screwed up the link.. 

http://ograskal.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nice pipe.. yah, i can't say enough good shit about sannies gear at all.. out of everything i've grown, i think his chocolate rain is pretty much my all time fav this far, and herijuana wasn't too far behind..
> i was kinda disappointed in the chem dawg x bb, but that was more my mistake than the genetics as my whole grow that time round kinda sucked balls, so i don't blame sannie on that one at all..
> i knew you'd like his gear once you've tried it pipe.. i always turned skunk munkie on to sannie, and it's funny as he pretty much just told me the same exact thing the other day, only been ordering from sannies lately, lol...
> what do you have growing now pipe? anything from sannies?? i know, i know, silly question, but thought i'd ask anyhoo's,lol..


That's the funny thing right now I have only planted one seed from sannie LOL. Just the one jackberry so far. The seeds are so affordable and the packages comes so fast I just scoop up w/e I can. I still got the chocolate rain and the chem x bb freebies that came with them I'm saving for a rainy day . This project with BB sativa and my oaxacans is going to take pririty over everything else. 

Right now I'm growing some seeds I made to test and a handful of other clones. . I have a big hawaiian clone only and a black cherry kush from a friend, and some cuts of Green Crack. I still have a cut of a jack herer male going too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 22, 2011)

Mmm id like that green crack

And speaking of jack herer, just did my first bho run with a 1/2 oz of jack herer. Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2011)

and i did just send an email to the tude asking about the ogr gear.. i will surely post up when i hear word one from the tude regarding this.. hopefully, it's good news and not bad...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 22, 2011)

I sent attitude an email asking about moscas restocklng, about the faulty newsletter and restocking emails(never get em).

I also asked if I got the connosiuer mix from reserva privada and sent her my order number if she could send me c99.

And the only answer I got to all my questions was "no its random".

Great way to treat a weekly ordering customer.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey pipe...here are a couple shots of that dpd x br some cool dude hooked me up with 

i posted more shots in my grow link in my sig...along with some plushberry shots.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

oh man...og raskals at the tude...i cant wait...gonna have to pay off a couple credit cards tomorrow to get prepared


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hey pipe...here are a couple shots of that dpd x br some cool dude hooked me up with
> 
> i posted more shots in my grow link in my sig...along with some plushberry shots.


DAAAYYUUUUMM! You really rocked her! + rep for sure.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

lol thanks man...i have a few cuts in the fridge right now cuz i def want to run her again and again...i also hit her with some of my reversed male pollen...i thought it was a hermie male but some local breeders told me other wise...i dont know...we'll see what happens i guess..

i really didnt do much to her, its been an extremely easy plant to take care of...i just hit her with some bat and seabird guana tea from time to time.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 22, 2011)

Im about to collect some pollen from my mr nice bw it's fucking huge and girthy as hell. If any of you regs from here want some pollen shoot me a pm.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 23, 2011)

finally had some time to get the list updated...added around 30 strains this time and more are one the way... 

*Regular Seeds*
1. TGA Pandora's Box
2. TGA Jack the Ripper
3. TGA Chernobyl
4. TGA Jill Bean
5. TGA Kaboom
6. TGA Vortex (6 seeds)
7. TGA The Void
8. TGA Third Dimension
9. TGA Dairy Queen
10. TGA Space Bomb
11. TGA Agent Orange
12. TGA Space Jill/Space Queen
13 . TGA Plushberry (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (11 seeds)
15. Cali Connection Tahoe OG
16. Cali Connection Chem 4 OG
17. Cali Connection Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Cali Connection Deadhead OG
19. BC Bud Depot The Purps (2 seeds)
20. BC Bud Depot The Black
21. BC Bud Depot God Bud (2 seeds)
22. BC Bud Depot Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
23. Nirvana Northern Lights
24. Nirvana White Rhino
25. TH Mendocino Madness
26. TH Da Purps
27. Flying Dutchmen Aurora B
28. Flying Dutchmen Afghanica
29. Mr. Nice Shark Shock
30. DNA Kandy Kush x Skunk
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
32. Reserva Privada Sour Kush
33. Soma Amethyst Bud
34. Next Generation Romulan Diesel
89. Mandala's #1
90. Soma Lavender
91. BC Bud Depot Mango
92. BC Bud Depot Sweet God
93. Cali Connection Larry OG
94. Cali Connection Corleone Kush
95. Immortal Flower Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Immortal Flower Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (6 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey x Pure Gooey (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (5 seeds)
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (15 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
104. Gage Green Mix (13 seeds)
105. Reserva Privada Mix (13 seeds)
106. TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. TH Seeds Darkstar (2 seeds)
108. TGA Deep Purple
109. TGA Querkle (2 seeds)
110. DNA Pure Afghan
111. Holy Smoke Thunderbud
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
113. Serious Bubble Gum
114. Next Generation Dynamite (2 seeds)
115. Alphakronik Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Alphakronik Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Alphakronik Cannabis (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (6 seeds)
129. Eugenics Genetics O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape (2 seeds)
131. Gage Green Mendo Montage (4 seeds)
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. Shurter's G13 (3 seeds)
136. BOG LSD F2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
140. Kaliman Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Kaliman Rockster's Cheese
142. Reserva Privada Purple Wreck (2 seeds)
143. Holy Smoke Kong (1 seed)
144. DNA Sour Cream (4 seeds)
145. TGA Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. TGA Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. TGA Jack Star (4 seeds)
148. TGA Astroqueen (4 seeds)
149. TGA Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. TGA Hash Queen (3 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (10 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (11 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
154. Insane Seed Posse Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
156. Eugenics Genetics Third Eye Blind (7 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
159. TGA Handicapped (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
161. Eugenics Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Eugenics Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Eugenics Alien Empress &#8211; C99 &#8220;Grail&#8221; x Romulan (5 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black &#8211; Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (4 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
172. BC Bud Depot BC Blueberry
173. BC Bud Depot Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
175. Nirvana Blue Mystic
176. Emerald Triangle Bubba 76 (5 seeds)
177. Emerald Triangle Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (10 seeds)
185. Insane Seed Posse Agent D(3 seeds)
186. Riot Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Riot Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
190. TGA Ace of Spades (10 seeds)
191. Bodhi Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Bodhi Yo Mam (6 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
194. Breeders Choice Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Breeders Choice Afghani Hashplant (10 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (10 seeds)
198. CannaVenture Sour Double Kush (12 seeds)
199. CannaVenture OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)
200. Cali Connection Jedi Kush (10 seeds)
201. Bodhi Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (5 seeds)
202. Bodhi Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (5 seeds)
203. Bodhi Star Child (5 seeds)
204. BOG Blue Moon Rocks (4 seeds)
205. BOG Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
208. Holy Smoke Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 sees)
210.
211. TH S.A.G.E
212. DNA Hashplant Haze

*Feminized Seeds*
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36.
37. Barney's Farm Morning Glory
38. Barney's Farm Dr. Grinspoon
39. Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream
40. Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough
41. Dutch Passion Blueberry
42. Green House Bubba Kush
43. Green House Jack Herer
44. Green House Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. Green House King's Kush
46. Reserva Privada OG Kush
47. Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
48. DNA Lemon Skunk (2 seeds)
49. DNA Kushberry
50. DNA Sharksbreath
51.
52. G13 Labs Gigabud
53. Big Buddha Cheese
54. Big Buddha Blue Cheese
55. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Special
56. World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder
57. Dinafem Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Dinafem Blue Fruit
59.
60. Dinafem California Hash Plant
61. Dinafem Haze Auto
62.
63. Dinafem Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Dinafem Sweet Deep Grapefruit
65. Dutch Passion Orange Bud
66. Dutch Passion White Widow
67. Dutch Passion Mekong High
68. Dutch Passion Skunk #11
69. Pyramid Tutankhamen
70. Pyramid Osiris
71. Pyramid Anesthesia
72. Kannabia Special
73. Kannabia Big Band
74.
75.
76.
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
79. Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
80. Magus Genetics Exile
81.
82. Eva Seeds Veneno
83. Eva Seeds TNT Kush
84. Delicious II Diavolo
85. Delicious Fruity Chronic Juice (2 seeds)
87.
77. Reserva Privada Cole Train
86. DNA Genetics Rocklock
88. Greenhouse Exodus Cheese (3 seeds)
118. G13 Labs Hypnotic
119. TH Seeds Kushage (5 seeds)
120. TH Seeds Burmese Kush (5 seeds)
121. TH Seeds SAGE (5 seeds)
122. Dinafem White Widow (2 seeds)
123. World of Seeds Strawberry Blue
124. World of Seeds Yumboldt 47
125. Dutch Passion Twilight
126. G13 Labs NL Auto
127. Dinafem Critical+ (2 seeds)
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja (3 seeds)
171. Cali Connection Chemberry (2 seeds)
179.
180.
181. Emerald Triangle Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Emerald Triangle Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Triangle Emerald Jack
184. TH Sage 'n' Sour
213. Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush (7 seeds)
214. Homegrown Armageddon
215. Dinafem Original Amnesia
216. DNA Connie Chung
217. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese
218. G13 Labs Pineapple Express
219. DNA Sour Cream
220. Greenhouse Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Greenhouse Super Bud (2 seeds)
222. Homegrown Northern Lights
223. Homegrown SPR Haze

*My Crosses*
1. Qleaner - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (20+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite &#8211; Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope &#8211; DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry &#8211; Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (15+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite &#8211; Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (54 seeds)
*Coming Soon* &#8211; Plushbery F2's and Plushberry x (Black Rose x Double Purple Doja)


*Germ Rates*
Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Black Domina &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/2 - female
Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Blackberry &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - female
Querkle &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - hermie
Qrazy Train &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Sour OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
The Flav &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cheese Quake &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Deep Purple &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Grape God &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
Darkstar &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
AK-47 &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Plush Berry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 7/7 &#8211; (1 rotted in soil) (male &#8211; 2 &#8211; both hermie) (female &#8211; 4)
Gorilla Grape &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Double Purple Doja &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female

*Clones Received*
Purple Urkle
ChemD
WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2011)

mt cmt ur so lucky.

Where the hell did u find grspe ape? Is it real?

I hope my alpha beans aren't duds. Hopefully that was a while ago and these ones are good. 

My plushberrys are so fucking sexy. Such beautiful plants. Beautiful leaves. Buds just starting to form. 

So the jedis and tahoes are like 10 days younger than the blue wids and fruit auto and have already doubled them in size. I've never seen such tight nodes in my life. Maybe its the t5s. I can't even see any stem inbetween the nodes. I think I need to raise the light, any opinions?

And about the slow ass wids and auto, I tried usin this "aeration formula" crap that was a free sample and 3 weeks later, I still classify them as seedlings. Idkwtf but I'm about to throw them in the dumpster.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2011)

so i got my response back from the tude today and they told me i'm surely mistaken and have bad info some how as they don't know poo about ogr at their site... sounds kinda odd to me as ogr has it plastered all over his blog..
i think i'm going to send them a link this time to see what they say now.. probably the same thing.. i knew it sounded too good to be true though..


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jun 23, 2011)

what a list! gorgeous pics. im liking everything about this thread.  G13 labs have some new strains out. im considering the sour candy fem. i also want to order some gigabud. i placed a really big order in the beginning of the month as i just finished up my laughing buddha. i got 18 free beans....18! i cant remember everything from the june promo, but also jedi kush and lsd. they also gave me multiple beans of some strains. got a bob marley tshirt with my order.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so i got my response back from the tude today and they told me i'm surely mistaken and have bad info some how as they don't know poo about ogr at their site... sounds kinda odd to me as ogr has it plastered all over his blog..
> i think i'm going to send them a link this time to see what they say now.. probably the same thing.. i knew it sounded too good to be true though..


Yeah that thread I think you got the link to the OGR blog or w/e, someone even posted it was a fake.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hey pipe...here are a couple shots of that dpd x br some cool dude hooked me up with
> 
> i posted more shots in my grow link in my sig...along with some plushberry shots.



Damn i just messed my shorts.
That sure looks good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Yeah that thread I think you got the link to the OGR blog or w/e, someone even posted it was a fake.


 well, that explains that, lol.. i was wondering about it as when i went to look up the history of his blogs, it kept taking me back to that same page mentioning that he was going to be selling at the attitude soon, lol.. he had two posts, and both of them were that, i had a feeling it was too good to be true .....
i just said this the other day on another forum when it was said that logic was robbed of 30k at his apartment and was asking people to send in money so that he could pay off some of the breeders and also to pre order the ogr gear as well.. what kind of loon would send him money so that he could pre order seeds and sell them back to them at a profit?? not that i buy the whole story of his getting mugged anywho's, seems a lil to convenient, and he even says he knows who mugged him.. now, if you knew who robbed you of close to 30k, would they still be walking around with your money i ask?? lol, i thought not... me either..


----------



## Flo Grow (Jun 23, 2011)

*My collector friends will be getting 10 packs of SR71 PK x Gorilla Grape F1's !
I already have 100 seeds from just 5 lower buds, not even whole branches yet, and this girl is a resin bomb full of beans.
500+ seeds EASY !! hehe
*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2011)

That's awesome flo. Wish I had space for breeding. I still wish I could have kept that plushberry male. 

Where can you get ogr gear at?


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw that logic thing to. I'd fuck them dudes up that robbed me. I wouldn't be on the Internet I'd be front door status knocking teeth out.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I saw that logic thing to. I'd fuck them dudes that robbed me. I wouldn't be on the Internet I'd be front door status knocking teeth out.


 lol, i know, do you buy that story, even for one minute.. first of all, who keeps that kinda scratch under their pillow waiting to be jacked?? and second, if you did keep that kinda scratch under your pillow, wouldn't it take a lil more than a can of mace and a knife that get it from you?? i don't know, but i for some odd reason don't buy into that story, at all, lol..


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 23, 2011)

Them dudes would have 2 holes center mass. Can of mace and a knife hahahah old lady's beat mothafuckas up for trying to jack purses with those type of weapons.


----------



## matatan (Jun 23, 2011)

a knife is pretty intimidating in the right persons hands..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Them dudes would have 2 holes center mass. Can of mace and a knife hahahah old lady's beat mothafuckas up for trying to jack purses with those type of weapons.


 lol, yah, those og's in spain must not be very og, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> a knife is pretty intimidating in the right persons hands..


 agreed, but i'm going to be putting up a nice fight if someone comes in with a knife and a can of mace and is expecting me to hand over close to 30k in cash.. that's a nice chunk of change, and i'm not giving it up without atleast a few stitches, and believe me, i'm far from being a fighter...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah I've heard a very similar story before and it ended with "helpful" people getting jacked.


----------



## matatan (Jun 23, 2011)

but, most thiefs ARE bitch, its quite misleading but yea for 10k, id win that skirmish, dont get me wrong id play along but theyll slip, and ill turn the tides on that motherfuckin bitch ass bitch and wish he never came into my house! lol or just send him to jail... depends in his fight lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> a knife is pretty intimidating in the right persons hands..


 never bring a knife to a gunfight lol



Flo Grow said:


> *My collector friends will be getting 10 packs of SR71 PK x Gorilla Grape F1's !
> I already have 100 seeds from just 5 lower buds, not even whole branches yet, and this girl is a resin bomb full of beans.
> 500+ seeds EASY !! hehe
> *


 Hell Yeah! ima have some new stuff after this grow is done to



puffntuff said:


> I saw that logic thing to. I'd fuck them dudes that robbed me. I wouldn't be on the Internet I'd be front door status knocking teeth out.


 It makes no sense to me either


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 24, 2011)

We've installed a security system at our house just for this reason. It's german shepherds and a glock. lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 26, 2011)

I ordered Gemme Artertom from Riot. Its Arcata Trainwreck x Sweet Pink Grapefruit.

Sounds great, and its one of riots cheaper strains.


----------



## Goldowitz (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't consider myself a collector by any means, but it's cool to think about growing my small collection into a big one. Right now I have
-DP Blueberry (6 seeds)
-DP White Widow (4 fem seeds)
-Dinafem SDG (2 fem seeds)
-Dinafem White Widow (1 fem seed)
-Dinafam California Hash plant (1 fem seed)
-DNA Kushberry (4 fem seeds)
-RP OG#18 (6 fem seeds) Going use these soon
-Bag seed from killer bud over the years. (20+ seeds)

Next on my list is CC pre 98 Bubba.


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've added to my collection here lately. The new additions consist of:

Sensi Seeds Northern Lights Regular X10
DNA Kandy Kush X Skunk X13
DNA Pure Afghan X13
Reserva Privada Headband X3
Cali Conn. Tahoe OG X3
TGA Jack The Ripper X3
TGA The Flav X3
Tga Qrazy Train X3
and the regular ufos + June promo freebies.

Shortly after placing this order I noticed Black Widow was back in stock at the 'tude, so I ordered again:

Mr. Nice Black Widow X18
TGA Jilly Bean X2
TGA Vortex X2
and 3 more freebies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 27, 2011)

I just grabbed 20 PEAK Blueberry and 20 PEAK Kush x Skunk im gonna test grow


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

woo hoo...just won a pack of TGA's Scarlet Queen for $71...my tga collection is almost complete...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

I saw those scarlets on seur bids.

Another time I miss a good strain cuz they don't take credit cards.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks cmt.

id love to get my hands on some old tga geneticsi just got my signed copy of dank w.o last ffriday.its awesome


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

not a problem man...just dont try and outbid me over there 

dank is pretty cool...i need to get dank 2.0


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Nah man I won't be buyin for a while, at least off seur bidz.

Jackpot royale (las vegas purple kush x spacequeen) and gemma arterton (arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit) are on the way.

Other ppl re pissed about july promo but to me its great. Id take 4 tga seeds over any others almost.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

i'm with ya on that man, tga is more than cool with me...dont really care which strains of theirs either, i'm yet to grow one that i dont like.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Well lucky for me chernobyl is at the top if my list. So ill probably buy some tga for the promo. I just finished dank 2.0 and. Want to try a bunch of stuff now.

I really wanna get my hands on some of his older strains. Like dannyboy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 27, 2011)

goodluck on the dannyboy...been searchin for a long time...i have a few leads on some f2's but thats it..


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sub's description of Dannyboy in Dank sounds great. Cherry jolly rancher weed!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

My plushberrys are my first tga strain and they are beautiful. The leaves are just perfect, shape, color. Beautiful structure. I've topped and supercropped them. There about 2 weeks into flower.

I'm hoping for the pink pheno, I do have 1 large and 1 small one. One of them has a blue tint to the leaves.

I'm sold on anything with spacequeen in it.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 27, 2011)

I never tried anything from tga. I'm working with a landrace afghani right now both male and females. Critical + coletrain lemonskunk blue widow sleestak exile pineapple express and kandy kush all in veg. Will flower them pretty shortly.


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got a couple plushberry ladies going right now also. I ended up with 2 of the larger pheno. No crazy colors or anything yet, but my dark temps have been around 70. I grew out some vortex before these. Some of the best weed I've ever had without question. Here's a plushberry pic from yesterday.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice. Looks like ur about a week ahead of me, maybe 2.

In about 2 weeks ill flip my cataract kush. I moved the jedis and tahoes under the cmh today. I've got burmese kush, sage, heavy duty fruity under the t5 now. 

And next I'm gonna pop either jackpot royale, pinneaple express or arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice. Looks like ur about a week ahead of me, maybe 2.
> 
> In about 2 weeks ill flip my cataract kush. I moved the jedis and tahoes under the cmh today. I've got burmese kush, sage, heavy duty fruity under the t5 now.
> 
> And next I'm gonna pop either jackpot royale, pinneaple express or arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit.


 i'd like to see how those buku's turn out for you last wood.. i've heard that there is a really killer pheno for the buku, but it's kinda hard to find and the rest of the pheno's are less then disirable from what i've read.. i have a pack of them, which is why i've been looking into them..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2011)

Well ill let you know, there all freebies, I usually wait till I get a few of each strain to pop em. It sucks only1 heavy duty fruity reg seed sprouted. But both bukus did and all 3 sages did which is what I'm interested in.

Ill keep u updated on them


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 27, 2011)

a buddy of mine was growing the sage and he said it grew great... out grew everything else he had going on by alot.. than he put it outside, and some one fucking robbed him of his plant, lol.. not funny, but still...


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice. Looks like ur about a week ahead of me, maybe 2.
> 
> In about 2 weeks ill flip my cataract kush. I moved the jedis and tahoes under the cmh today. I've got burmese kush, sage, heavy duty fruity under the t5 now.
> 
> And next I'm gonna pop either jackpot royale, pinneaple express or arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit.


My Plushberries are at day 40 today. I've heard alot of good about the jedi and tahoe kush. I just popped 2 black widows and a pineapple express for my next batch.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 28, 2011)

The pineapple express is fucking musty!!! You have to have odor control


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 28, 2011)

Attitude has Romulan seeds in (Next generation) stock. Just got a 5 pack (kicking myself for not getting at least a 10 pack), and a pack of Mandala's "Ganesh", anyone ever grew this?...looks interesting, but Romulan will be a real treat to grow!


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> The pineapple express is fucking musty!!! You have to have odor control


I'm excited for this one. Everyone seems to love it. It's getting topped and going in a 7 gal. pot with super soil here in a few more weeks. She's just showing her second set of leaves today. I've got a carbon filter scrubbing the exhaust, so hopefully that takes care of the PE stench when this girl starts flowering.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 28, 2011)

That thing is rowdy when it comes to smell from veg all the way to a cashed bowl. I stay with pe in my garden along with dynamite.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 28, 2011)

I've got the rom too. I can't wait to grow it. I'm gonna wait till a few months before outdoor 12/12.

I'm going to do a male gorilla grow. For a pollen harvest. Gonna do rom, grapegod, and a few others. 

Should be easy to do a male gorilla grow seeing as it only takes a few weeks to get pollen. Ill give em a few days of 12/12 inside then put em out. Best way I can think of to get pollen without contamonating the indoor garden.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 28, 2011)

i have read that you can grow males like you normally would, and when they look like they are getting ready to blow their wads, take them out of your grow area, and put them in a window sill all by their lonesome, where they can't get to any of your girls..
the light from a window sill should be enough to get them to continue to flower, although they won't prosper under a window obviously, it's a decent way to get some pollen if you don't have a lot of room..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I've heard that before too racer,

Honestly id rather not even have pollen anywhere in the same building. Outdoor male gorilla grow is my plan, I'm actually excited to do it this way. I've never even heard of a male gorilla grow.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 28, 2011)

Male gorilla grow has to be the first I've ever heard of this!!! What happens when the wind is blowing when the pods are bursting??


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey all, just recovered from the Cannabis Cup in SF! Man, what a great event. Made a bunch of new connections with breeders, hung out with some cool people, and picked up some choice seeds!

(10) Space Bombs
(10) Deep Purple
(10) Green Queen x Querkle (not released yet)
(10) Purple Passion (not released yet, different breeder)
(5) Cali Thai (not released yet, same breeder as Purple Passion)
(10) Grand Daddy Perps (the real GDP, patented version)
(10) Grand Daddy OG Kush (Same as GDP guys, but their version of OG Kush)

Saw Cali-Connect and still don't like them. They had a decent deal, but just can't support douchebaggery. 

I love California!!!


----------



## smokeweeda (Jun 28, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> just can't support douchebaggery.


words to live by. (reason why i won't buy toro tubes, but that's another subject...)


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Male gorilla grow has to be the first I've ever heard of this!!! What happens when the wind is blowing when the pods are bursting??


Ill cut off a branch with a bunch of pods then put it in a glass of water in my shed till they open with a pollen trap under them.


----------



## matatan (Jun 29, 2011)

ok fellas, been wanting a high yielding purple strain, i have narrowed it down to 3
qrazy train (tga)
grapegod (next gen)
the purps (bcbd)

which shall i pick with julys promo????
or ya kno of a better choice available at the attitude, let me know


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey all, just recovered from the Cannabis Cup in SF! Man, what a great event. Made a bunch of new connections with breeders, hung out with some cool people, and picked up some choice seeds!
> 
> (10) Space Bombs
> (10) Deep Purple
> ...


is the green queen x querkle made by tga? if it is, i smell a trade comin on...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

/me sprays Cmt with cold water. "No! No!"

I'm interested in what cmt and racer do for a living. I consider myself as a constant seed buyer, but you guys buy seeds every day.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol spray? you'll need a bucket of ice to cool me down 

not sure about racerboy...but i run our family farm with my dad...plus i do tons of small jobs too...i'll do anything for a buck.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

Its a firehose!

Nice, my family does construction. I've learned to do a lot of things as well, tile, paint, concrete.

But I consider myself a framer and electrician foremost.


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 29, 2011)

General contractor here. I specialize in tile work and hardwood flooring


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm in construction also. Excavators, dozers, dump trucks and the like.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

Is it a coincidence we are all in construction?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm actually unemployed atm, lmao.. gotta love unemployment... i'm making more per week sitting at home buying beans that i was working for a living honestly.. i paid 15% into my 401k, and now that i'm not paying for health insurance and all, it's like i've gotten a nice lil raise to be unemployed..
i was and am a printer though.. was printing labels for bottles like head and shoulders, pantene, aveeno, bath and body works, all of that kind of crap... made a good living at my old place, except they were all a bunch of douchebags and didn't like me for some odd reason, can you imagine that, lol..
but yah, i need to get out and start looking for some work soon though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

oh yah, forgot about the real reason i came over here.. i just got an email from edit, 17.76% off all orders... use promo code freedom now till the forth


----------



## theDEEDO (Jun 29, 2011)

im on working at the unemployment office as well...your right though...you cant beat it 

Im going back to school this fall, and being unemployed just means they give me more money for school. Between School and unemployment, I keep above water somehow. Going for Botany and zoology. Not sure which one will be my minor or major yet. I cant think of a whole lot of carrer moves with botany...maybe work in a "legal" grow room somewhere, lol. I aint working for no pharmacutical companys, thats for sure tho.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> im on working at the unemployment office as well...your right though...you cant beat it
> 
> Im going back to school this fall, and being unemployed just means they give me more money for school. Between School and unemployment, I keep above water somehow. Going for Botany and zoology. Not sure which one will be my minor or major yet. I cant think of a whole lot of carrer moves with botany...maybe work in a "legal" grow room somewhere, lol. I aint working for no pharmacutical companys, thats for sure tho.


 lol.. i was a biology / science major and couldn't figure out what to do with it so pretty much just gave up on college, which i wish i hadn't now of course.. i'm sure i could have figured something out after i got my shit together..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2011)

Been reading through this thread for minute now! Love it! I am OVER buying clones at the clubs and have been purchasing some beans lately. Too many bugs and mismarked clones at the clubs, plus I live three and half hours from both LA and SF and there are not any good clubs in between. I have a couple of clone only strains that I have as mothers and hoping to get some more nice genetics out of some seeds. Didn't know hoarding seeds was a thing, I buy them and use them. Sounds like a great idea though and I have some freebees to get me started on my collection. Can someone tell me what edit is? Racer said there is a discount from edit, but I have no idea what he is talking about. Beans Beans the magical fruit!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

Everyonedoesit.com = edit

Welcome 

Its very very addicting once you get started. The most valuable are the ones that aren't made anymore. Like bros grimm, old tga stuff.

My collections gettin pretty large but I've actually been starting a lot of seeds lately.

Right now I'm growing: jedi kush, tahoe og, plushberry (flowering), cataract kush, buku, sage, heavy duty fruity, and got 3 pineapple express germing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Been reading through this thread for minute now! Love it! I am OVER buying clones at the clubs and have been purchasing some beans lately. Too many bugs and mismarked clones at the clubs, plus I live three and half hours from both LA and SF and there are not any good clubs in between. I have a couple of clone only strains that I have as mothers and hoping to get some more nice genetics out of some seeds. Didn't know hoarding seeds was a thing, I buy them and use them. Sounds like a great idea though and I have some freebees to get me started on my collection. Can someone tell me what edit is? Racer said there is a discount from edit, but I have no idea what he is talking about. Beans Beans the magical fruit!


 welcome to the club m8, and yah, hoarding beans is big business, lol.. seriously though... and yah, edit is everyone does it.com like lastwood already said.. not my favorite spot, but i thought i'd let everyone know of the sale in case they're interested..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I have some TGA gear going right now and just ordered more (Space Queen, The Void, and Jack The Ripper). I also ordered some DNA chocolope, Magus Warlock, and Dutch Passion Durban Poison for my next run. I have had 100% germination rate so far (knock on wood) and have only lost 2 during transplant (out of 30+). I also ordered a Grapefruit, and Grapefruit Diesel to see how they do. Trying to get some good 55-60 day strains for quick turnaround. I guess I will start putting a couple away each time to go with the freebees, brilliant idea.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

got my order from herbies today...was only sposed to get 10 free seeds but to my surprise i got 20 free beans 

also got my serious ak47 pack from sensible today, no freebies but the ak there is almost half the price of everywhere else.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got my order from herbies today...was only sposed to get 10 free seeds but to my surprise i got 20 free beans
> 
> also got my serious ak47 pack from sensible today, no freebies but the ak there is almost half the price of everywhere else.


 how did you like the stealth from herbies cmt?? i think i'm thinking of the right spot..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow 20 freebies. That's awesome.
And lilbsdad that's a very good start. All those strains are killer. Some are on my list too. Ill be going with tga for the promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

i've never grown any form of tga gear.. for some odd reason i don't like subcool very much... i don't know what it is either as some of his gear looks really dank.. mind you, i have a few of his strains, but haven't cracked any of them as of yet..
i've also heard that his stuff can be very very pheno specific.. like if you crack a ten pack, you might get three or four different pheno's out of the ten pack, and maybe only one of them will be the one that you really are after.. have any of you tga growers come across this yet, or am i just hearing from the sub haters?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2011)

I signed up for the Attitude newsletter but have not received it yet. I read in one of the threads that TGA was going to be the next promo, is that true then? If so do you know when it starts? I was going to order some more today but I will wait if they are having that promo


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2011)

Just found the thread for the tga promo. Thanks again for the info


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

its from july 1 - 4 th.

You get 2 chernobyl and 2 dairy queen for orders over 15 gbp.

Plushberry is my first tga strain. Its going great. One of the most beautiful and well structured plants I've grown. 

But these jedis and tahoes are growin like weeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> how did you like the stealth from herbies cmt?? i think i'm thinking of the right spot..


fuckin awesome stealth..i had to search for them.



racerboy71 said:


> i've never grown any form of tga gear.. for some odd reason i don't like subcool very much... i don't know what it is either as some of his gear looks really dank.. mind you, i have a few of his strains, but haven't cracked any of them as of yet..
> i've also heard that his stuff can be very very pheno specific.. like if you crack a ten pack, you might get three or four different pheno's out of the ten pack, and maybe only one of them will be the one that you really are after.. have any of you tga growers come across this yet, or am i just hearing from the sub haters?


lol yeah dude, sub can be a douche most of the time...if you're not a "big timer" around here, he really doesnt give you the time of day...but....obviously, i love his and his team's gear. all the single beans i popped were all female, which i see as a down side, and they were all killer smoke...querkle, cheese quake and deep purple are on my top 5 list. as far as phenos go, i found 2 plushberry phenos, just sampled both a few minutes ago and im fucked lol. ive only seen 2 querkle and 2 deep purple phenos. a buddy of mine ran jtr, space queen and apollo 13 bx...10 of each, i dont remember the male to female rate but i do remember they were all pretty stable...def no throw aways, i woulda kept any of them as mothers 

if you dont wana give him your money i can understand that, but you should def get a cut from someone or trade for some beans or something.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> its from july 1 - 4 th.
> 
> You get 2 chernobyl and 2 dairy queen for orders over 15 gbp.
> 
> ...


i just harvested a plushberry monster, thickest stalks ive ever seen and perfect structure. i took down a much more bushy plushberry a few days earlier...both have the same exact sweet cherry smell and taste. the monster seemed to have heavier resin production though...looks like they'll both yield about the same. its a very energetic high...im fuckin wired right now...


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 29, 2011)

Keeping moms is a tough job. Lol I tied down my coletrain and tgat fucker blewup it's got about 4 main tops and a thick ass stalk.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i just harvested a plushberry monster, thickest stalks ive ever seen and perfect structure. i took down a much more bushy plushberry a few days earlier...both have the same exact sweet cherry smell and taste. the monster seemed to have heavier resin production though...looks like they'll both yield about the same. its a very energetic high...im fuckin wired right now...


 i already have i think it's 3d, jtr, jacks cleaner2, space cheese, jillybean and maybe a couple of other tga strains, just haven't tried any of them yet.. i may have to bite the bullet.. i just sometimes hate all of the subcool junkies on this site and when i see a lot of people on one bandwagon, i tend to want to run the other way for some odd reason.. don't know what it is, but that's usually the way i am, lol.. i know, i know, i'm an oddball, lol..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuckin awesome stealth..i had to search for them.
> 
> 
> lol yeah dude, sub can be a douche most of the time...if you're not a "big timer" around here, he really doesnt give you the time of day...but....obviously, i love his and his team's gear. all the single beans i popped were all female, which i see as a down side, and they were all killer smoke...querkle, cheese quake and deep purple are on my top 5 list. as far as phenos go, i found 2 plushberry phenos, just sampled both a few minutes ago and im fucked lol. ive only seen 2 querkle and 2 deep purple phenos. a buddy of mine ran jtr, space queen and apollo 13 bx...10 of each, i dont remember the male to female rate but i do remember they were all pretty stable...def no throw aways, i woulda kept any of them as mothers
> ...


I ordered 10 space queen and got 6 females and 4 males


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad to hear good things about plushberry. Mines just startin to form buds. Tons of pistils . I can tell which one is going to be the yielder already. I'm really hoping I got a pink pheno with the smaller one.

I usually pull off all lower branches but since my dumbass killed my plushberry clones (when I forgot to plug the timer back in) I left the bottom branches on for a possible reveg.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Glad to hear good things about plushberry. Mines just startin to form buds. Tons of pistils . I can tell which one is going to be the yielder already. I'm really hoping I got a pink pheno with the smaller one.
> 
> I usually pull off all lower branches but since my dumbass killed my plushberry clones (when I forgot to plug the timer back in) I left the bottom branches on for a possible reveg.


you can still take clones now even though they are in flower lastwood, not sure if you knew that or not, they will just take longer to root and all on you, other than that, you won't have any issues cloning from a flowering plant, and as a matter of fact, i've read a pretty good article on the benefits of cloning from flowering plants//


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I know n I've seen that monster crop thing too. Looked pretty crazy. 

I kinda wanna reveg tho, never done it before. and I have so many seedling and early veg plants right now that I don't have much room for clones.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've never grown any form of tga gear.. for some odd reason i don't like subcool very much... i don't know what it is either as some of his gear looks really dank.. mind you, i have a few of his strains, but haven't cracked any of them as of yet..
> i've also heard that his stuff can be very very pheno specific.. like if you crack a ten pack, you might get three or four different pheno's out of the ten pack, and maybe only one of them will be the one that you really are after.. have any of you tga growers come across this yet, or am i just hearing from the sub haters?


Yeah you definitely have to do some pheno hunting. Some strains more than others. I cracked a 10 pack of Qrazy Train and got 1 purple pheno. The rest were great, but only one purpled. That's part of the fun though. The weed is always good, but if you can find that gem, it makes the whole pack worth it. Tiny Bomb, Pink Lemonade, Purple Grape, there all rare pheno's hidden in TgA stuff.

Subs a cool guy. I think he is just very direct and people take it wrong. He just doesn't BS around. mzJill is really cool, Dioxide is a cool guy. Most everyone at TGa that I know is pretty cool. Some people like Swerve at Cali Connect, I can't stand the guy, I guess to each his own. But the gear is dank for sure RB. If you want to trade out those TGA strains, hit me up at the spot, I'll dive deep into my seed bank! Got some more inventory coming too from a trade I'm working out, will have some old school strains coming!


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jun 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> is the green queen x querkle made by tga? if it is, i smell a trade comin on...


You know I got you, I can't let my TGA brotha from anotha motha go without. I'll hit you up on the other site. I have to make some F-2's too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome...i was thinkin about you when i bought all those tga strains off seur bidz the other day, figured you may like to deal on a few.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't wait to pop the arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit. Attitude doesn't say much about it but on another site it said the sweet pink grapefruit father was a monster, and we all know the arcata.

Has anyone grown riot before? I was kinda worried cuz of the "hearsay" about riot but did it anyways.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

what i do, when i want to keep a plant for later but have no room for clones, is take a few cuts, wrap the end of the stem in moist paper towel, put it in a big zip lock bag and store it in the fridge in the crisper drawer for a later date. they usually sit in there about 2 months before i clone them, ive heard they can stay good for around a year in the fridge. works great. i have some plushberry, br x dpd and wifi cuts in the fridge right now.


----------



## Crash666 (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a great idea cmt. I've never heard of keeping cuts in the fridge, but it makes sense. With my limited space, this tirck would work perfectly. Do you need any air in the bag?


----------



## puffntuff (Jun 30, 2011)

Cmt I got bad news bro!! I was being lazy and hung my t8 with drywall screws well one of the drywall screws cam out the wall and decapitated my Bw!!! Pollen got thrown all over my room but I didn't have any girl in there so it was a waste. The lower branches are still intact so if you wanna cut I'll send it to ya. Pm me


----------



## hempstead (Jun 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've never grown any form of tga gear.. for some odd reason i don't like subcool very much... i don't know what it is either as some of his gear looks really dank.. mind you, i have a few of his strains, but haven't cracked any of them as of yet..
> i've also heard that his stuff can be very very pheno specific.. like if you crack a ten pack, you might get three or four different pheno's out of the ten pack, and maybe only one of them will be the one that you really are after.. have any of you tga growers come across this yet, or am i just hearing from the sub haters?


 I have only grown out Vortex and out of 8 different jars it is emptying out the fastest. heh

Subcool is pretty cool. I have always got replies from him whenever I posted in his old school organic forum and if emailing TGA on their site someone always gets right back to me. 

I will be growing out Jillybean and Deep Purple in October, along with Black Widow, Kali Mist and maybe something else delicious.

Last plant of the season, BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk, is in the dark now while it waits for the Gage Green mixed gems to finish drying. 

That BCROADKILL is so fat and dense that all the branches I tied down for LST are now tied up to keep em from dropping to the floor. lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2011)

Subcool used to be a lot different. If you read his old posts and articles, its a night and day differance. But the amount of UNGRATEFUL noobs, trolls, haters and breeder bashers that the guy has had to put up with kinda warrants his attitude if you ask me.

He can't be the nicest guy in the world all the time to every freakin noob that wants to ask a stupid question, and unfortunately after all this time we all get lumped into the annoying category. 

Gotta remember its not his job to be a nice guy, and he has accomplised and given a lot to this industry.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

what up guys...just got my auto order in the mail today, only took 6 days. i never mess with autos or fem seeds but they fit what i needed right now. gonna pop em all on the fourth i think.got 10 fem greenhouse green o matics, 10 fem grassomatic ak,10 fem short stuff snowryder,and 10 reg mdanzig sour60. plus i got 5 fem resin seeds sour p.hopefully those autos work out for me.i have never ran one before. i am excited about that sour p though. i just popped 10 vortex and 13 la confidential the other day( 2 weeks) they are coming along nicely. never tried either of those before. my girl loves la she made me buy it so those are for her. meetin up with my dude in the next few days about gettin a deathstar clone, wasnt gonna get it but then i got those jedi seeds for free and someone started a thread about how they look side by side and got me curious. but i wont be runnin my jedis till i am done with my pheno hunt on the vortex,la conn,sour p.alright everyone have a good fourth


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 30, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> That's a great idea cmt. I've never heard of keeping cuts in the fridge, but it makes sense. With my limited space, this tirck would work perfectly. Do you need any air in the bag?


great idea for sure, it works great...i forget who told me that trick...
i leave a little air in the bag...and about once a week i open the bags and freshen up the air a bit.



puffntuff said:


> Cmt I got bad news bro!! I was being lazy and hung my t8 with drywall screws well one of the drywall screws cam out the wall and decapitated my Bw!!! Pollen got thrown all over my room but I didn't have any girl in there so it was a waste. The lower branches are still intact so if you wanna cut I'll send it to ya. Pm me


fuck man, that sucks. my room is all filled up atm..no room for anything new  ....maybe next time...


----------



## Airwave (Jul 1, 2011)

Just ordered from the Attitude.

TGA Subcool Seeds Cheese Quake Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 1 £58.99 
G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds £29.99 
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 1 £34.99 
UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Cheese
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Shark Attack
UFOF23 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEEDS 2 x TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
JULY PROMO SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE SEEDS 2 x TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen
JULY PROMO SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE TGA Subcool Rolling Tray
FREE TGA TRAY 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 
And the TGA mug.


----------



## Crash666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for that one cmt. I'll be trying it here soon. I just stocked up on TGA gear for the promo. Jack's cleaner 2, cheese quake, third dimension, the void, pandora's box, space jill, space bomb,agent orange and some jillybean. I did all pick n mix for a little more variety with this order.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 1, 2011)

Just got Rockster's cheese, cheese #1, Ultimate thai and Chocolope seeds in the mail today. Been salivating over these for a while now and it's time to upgrade the list.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Just got Rockster's cheese, cheese #1, Ultimate thai and Chocolope seeds in the mail today. Been salivating over these for a while now and it's time to upgrade the list.


 i got those two as well pipe.. i kept looking at all of those sick grows of rocksters gear and simply had to pick up a pack or two, and that special running at all of the sites was too much for me to resist..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i got those two as well pipe.. i kept looking at all of those sick grows of rocksters gear and simply had to pick up a pack or two, and that special running at all of the sites was too much for me to resist..


I know you did. I was a lil jealous when you announced it but I knew that I was going to get some eventually. I really like the sound of the marley's cheese too but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 1, 2011)

Order Inventory:
Product: Alphakronik Genes Seeds Alpha Dawg
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ALPP275
Price: £39.99
Product: Female Seeds X-Line Iced Grapefruit
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMS132/FEMX0504
Price: £18.99
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . G13 Labs Blue Venom Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMS132/FEMX0504
Price: £8.99
Product: Pick and Mix Nirvana Seeds Bubblelicious Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMS132/FEMX0504
Price: £5.99
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds Reserva Privada Kandy Kush Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMS132/FEMX0504
Price: £10.99
Product: Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Vortex
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: FEMS132/FEMX0504
Price: £11.98
Product: Next Generation Grapegod feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: NEXD167/no du
Price: £49.99
Product: UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00
Product: UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00
Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Shark Attack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: UFOF23
Price: £0.00
Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00
Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JULY PROMO SEEDS
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JULY PROMO SEEDS
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE TGA Subcool Rolling Tray
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE TGA TRAY
Price: £0.00 Just picked these up today. Cheers


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea I got Space Jill/Space Queen. 

Can anyone else smell a Space Queen bx to Romulan comin on?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

well, i got a good package today....it contained...
tga scarlet queen x6
tga jillybean x10
tga the void x10
tga astroqueen x10
tga pandoras box x10
tga jack star x10
tga jenny x10
tga ozzy x10
tga highway star x10
tga juggernaut x5
dynasty seeds starship bx1 x11
nirvana white rhino x10

fuck me...i have a problem lol...seriously...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 2, 2011)

^^damn son we might have to link up!!


----------



## Airwave (Jul 2, 2011)

Got my order from Attitude. No TGA skinupstandthingy.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 2, 2011)

We should start The Seed Collector F2 Trading Club.

Make F2s with our collection and trade them with each other.

We have a lot of strains all together lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

awww....no rolling try? looks like im not ordering now 

i trade a lot...havent made any f2's yet though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> awww....no rolling try? looks like im not ordering now
> 
> i trade a lot...havent made any f2's yet though.


 yah, that sucks. that is all i really wanted out of that special, that's bs for sure.. they should say in the promo while supplies last and tell you before hand that they only have three of them like what happened during the bday promo, that was also bs..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 2, 2011)

Well you should have known there was a limited supply, cardboard ain't cheap.


I topped all the tahoes and jedis yesterday. 2 weeks from seed and 4 nodes on every one. 

Lookin great.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well, i got a good package today....it contained...
> tga scarlet queen x6
> tga jillybean x10
> tga the void x10
> ...


How and where did you get all of those? Very NICE!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks. well actually there were 2 packages...one was from a trade...and the other was $450 worth of auctions won.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks. well actually there were 2 packages...one was from a trade...and the other was $450 worth of auctions won.




That's a lot of TGA gear.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah i know...but ive passed up a lot of shit, never to return...so i wasnt passin all that up. i also have a 10 pack of scarlet queen coming.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

just made a small order to get the tga freebies...the rolling trays are still in stock.


rder Inventory:
Product: Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Cheese Quake
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $19.41

Product: Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Jack The Ripper
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.70

Product: Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds SPACE JILL / Space Queen
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $9.70

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JULY PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE SEEDS 2 x TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen
Quantity: 1
Product Code: JULY PROMO SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE TGA Subcool Rolling Tray
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE TGA TRAY
Price: $0.00


----------



## tardis (Jul 2, 2011)

Strain question. If you could make an F1 of a strain of sannies and a strain of TGA Subcool, then which 2 would you cross to eachother? I love genetics and would love to know what anyone here would think would be a tastey cross? I'm thinking Vortex X Killing Fields... That sound good?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2011)

there are tons of killer sannies strains to use for a x, that is for sure.. i'd think of using herijuana as it's one of the most potent indica's i've ever smoked, but a lot of people are turned off of the smell of it, so i'd take one of what ever strains that you really like the taste of from tga, but it kinda lacks in the potency dpt, and cross those two.. the increased potency from heri and the increased taste / smell of what ever you picked sound like a winner winner chicken dinner to me...
chocolate rain would be a close second for me cuz of that damn smell and the potency are once again top notch..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 2, 2011)

I would (and am) work with TGAs Space Jill/Space Queen. The backbone of many TGA strains. Anything is gonna be fire if it comes from Space Queen.

And then id choose JTR. 

That's if I could only use strains he sells, if I could use any strain sub has, Black Cherry Soda, Blood Wreck (purple trainwreck used in chernobyl and qrazy train), and Orange Velvet, which is mzjills clone only orange skunk.

But even then I would still use space queen


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

i'm gettin a black cherry soda cut within the month...ive been lookin for a pink plushberry male...or ace of spades....so i can do a bcs bx and get bcs in seed form out to everyone 

blood wreck would be another great bx.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 2, 2011)

Cmt I had some awesome plushberry males. How are you getting a bcs cut?

I'm so jealous.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

i know a dude


----------



## tardis (Jul 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> there are tons of killer sannies strains to use for a x, that is for sure.. i'd think of using herijuana as it's one of the most potent indica's i've ever smoked, but a lot of people are turned off of the smell of it, so i'd take one of what ever strains that you really like the taste of from tga, but it kinda lacks in the potency dpt, and cross those two.. the increased potency from heri and the increased taste / smell of what ever you picked sound like a winner winner chicken dinner to me...
> chocolate rain would be a close second for me cuz of that damn smell and the potency are once again top notch..


Deep Purple X Herijuana? Would that work or would the cross lose whats great about both of them?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 2, 2011)

there's only 1 way to find out..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 3, 2011)

Lucky guy. I definately want some of ur bx some day


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 3, 2011)

Apollo13Bx X Harijuana ....its killer all the way!


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of a strain called "lemon indica"? Smoked some last year, but have never heard of it, or seen seeds of it. Had a GREAT lemon taste. What are some good "lemony" tasting strains? I think I would like to look into growing some.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 3, 2011)

i smoked Lemon Kush..that was pretty good gear..never heard of Lemon Indica tho...if i was gonna take a wild guess id say it was some sorta NL hybrid tho. I jus cut a NL plant down that tastes like dank lemonhead candy


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 3, 2011)

i had an ak47 lady that was straight lemon flavor.....killer smoke too.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 4, 2011)

Lemon g floats around here.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 4, 2011)

There's tons of lemony strains. 

Lemon is probably one of the most common smells there is. 

I've also seen Lemon Bud from De Sjaaman Seeds and I believe it is white widow x big bud. (That's off the top of my head so forgive me if i mixed it up)


----------



## Airwave (Jul 4, 2011)

What's that seed bank called?

When you order x amount it lets you pick a pack from a list.

Spend £100 and you can pick a free packet from list A.

Spend £150 and you can pick a free packet from list B.

etc.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 4, 2011)

You must be on cannaseur if they let you choose your own freebies.

I don't entirely understand your question tho.

What is which seedbank?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You must be on cannaseur if they let you choose your own freebies.
> 
> I don't entirely understand your question tho.
> 
> What is which seedbank?


It is. It's Cannaseur. I can never remember that name.

I like their free seeds options but they only have a small selection of breeders.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 4, 2011)

Also, who do I have to kill in order to add some Pre '98 Bubba to my collection?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have some pre98 fems..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 4, 2011)

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/concentrate-utensils/green-goddess-clear-mini-vapor-bubbler.html

Look what I ordered. Can't wait for it to get here.

Been makin a lot of oil lately.

EDIT and I bought a 90$ blazer "excaliber" torch,soldering iron and heat gun combo. Its fuckin badass and looks like a lightsaber. And it goes to 2500 degrees normal torches only go to 1300


----------



## Airwave (Jul 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> I have some pre98 fems..


Please forward me your name, address, D.O.B and a recent photograph.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tardis (Jul 4, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> space bomb is some fukkin dank shit.put it up against OG anyday ecspecially the tiny bomb pheno.if you get that you better clone that shit its amaziiiing.


I been puffin on Spacebomb since feb. I got one nug left in the jar, all smoked by me cause it was my favorite high of the 4 plants I harvested (Cheesequake, Apollo 13, Agent Orange, Spacebomb). I liked it so much i'm growing AlphaKroniks SuperBomb which he remixed spacequeen and tinybomb a bit. Its on week 5 and looking awesome.

The Spacebomb, you smoke it, then feel happy then suddenly go "WTF how did 2 hours go away? When am I?"


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Please forward me your name, address, D.O.B and a recent photograph.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 i have a pack of the same beans as well.. both of us were lucky enough to even get two extra beans in our five packs.. gotta love when that happens..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Also, who do I have to kill in order to add some Pre '98 Bubba to my collection?


 cali connection has some pre98 bubba's for sale.. they only had the fem's left though when both cmt and i went to order them though.. i also have some pre98 from riot seeds, but i've yet to hear too much about matt's gear for me to want to try and grow them yet, lol..

and to whomever was asking about nice lemon tasting strains, i just cut down my larry og from cali connection, and it's got some of the most lemony taste i've ever had to date.. i'm not sure if it's a rework of the infamous lemon larry from elite genetics or what the deal is with it, but it sure is lemony no doubt..
then of course there is always super lemon haze from ghsc, but i'd never recommend greenhouse to anyone.. dna also have a lemon skunk i do believe as well... i've been pretty happy with all of the dna reserva prevada gear i've grown this far, so i'd have no problem recommending them to anyone for a grow or two..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 4, 2011)

I got some riot gear on the way. I hope its good. I'm really interested in the strain.

Rly noone has any comments about my oil bubbler n torch?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I got some riot gear on the way. I hope its good. I'm really interested in the strain.
> 
> Rly noone has any comments about my oil bubbler n torch?


 lol, i was going to say something than i got carried away with my other posts and forgot all about you... it's a nice piece for sure.. i don't smoke nearly enough oil to merit my buying that though, if i did, i'd be all over it for sure..
i could drop some real coin on the aqualabs site though, man do they have some nice stuff over there.. very easy to get carried away on that site when shit i like is easily over $100/ 200 for a simple slide for christs sake, lol..
and what strain are you getting from riot last wood?? i have a couple of them myself including sandy orange dream, stormy white cough, pre 98 bubba, slick rick and the clockwork orange bx and maybe another one or two that i got for a freebie from the tude during one promo or another..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I ordered gemma arterton (arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit)

Supposed to be a huge yielder. 

I also want his "bright eyes" strain. Its actually rocky mountain high (mikado x colorado green bud) but he renamed it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 4, 2011)

i jus hit A-11 , Chocolate Chunk , Magic Monkey and Gorilla Grape with some Gorilla Grape polen

thisis gonna be interesting...."Grapollo" i think will be real good...im happy with myself right now lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol i'd be happy with myself too. those will be some nice crosses.

i just popped another gorilla grape bean last night...im lookin for that purple monster male


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2011)

yeah grapolo would be the one i most wanna try too!


I'm thinking about expanding my male gorilla grow, I wanna get a lot of pollen then I can do a bunch of cool crosses. I wanna do romulan, space queen, tahoe, jedi, grapegod, sage and black widow.

Maybe grapegod x gemma arterton (arcata x bc sweet pink grapefruit) sounds good. Double GrapeWreck


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 5, 2011)

You guys no any seed co that has mikado all by itself?? No crosses unless bx??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i'd be happy with myself too. those will be some nice crosses.
> 
> i just popped another gorilla grape bean last night...im lookin for that purple monster male


 tightness! my male is a greener this round..but he is el producto robusto lol i got 5 more beans to find a purple male..good luck on yur new hatchling 



TheLastWood said:


> yeah grapolo would be the one i most wanna try too!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about expanding my male gorilla grow, I wanna get a lot of pollen then I can do a bunch of cool crosses. I wanna do romulan, space queen, tahoe, jedi, grapegod, sage and black widow.
> ...


 Romulan stands out to me as the best lookin cross you mentioned  the others sound good to



puffntuff said:


> You guys no any seed co that has mikado all by itself?? No crosses unless bx??


 Dude i been lookin for legit Mikado for a couple years now...Federation used to offer it....its proving hard to obtain lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2011)

I have seen it somewhere, can't remember off the top of my head, ill look when I get home.

But rocky mountain high is a good one too.

And yea romulan is the number 1 strain I can't wait to grow. Shit I might pop them next even.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I have seen it somewhere, can't remember off the top of my head, ill look when I get home.
> 
> But rocky mountain high is a good one too.
> 
> And yea romulan is the number 1 strain I can't wait to grow. Shit I might pop them next even.


 youve just created a slight jelousy lol....i wish i had some good Rom and Mikado...hemp depot used to slang both...but now they just sell Rom from Next Gen....Mikado got left behind


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 5, 2011)

had to share this.... my roommate asked me what kind of toilet paper i bought last time cause it was his turn to buy,i said "Nothern Lights" he looked at me all strange,"oh shit i mean Quilted Northern!!!" i may have a problem.lol


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sending jay from next gen an email and see what's cracking with them releasing the mikado again. I'll let ya know what kind of response I get.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i'd be happy with myself too. those will be some nice crosses.
> 
> i just popped another gorilla grape bean last night...im lookin for that purple monster male


 i'd like to get a nice purple male from one of my dpd seeds so i can make me some more beans that have a good chance of having some nice purple traits to them...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm sending jay from next gen an email and see what's cracking with them releasing the mikado again. I'll let ya know what kind of response I get.


 awesome...thanks man!


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey I just sent the email waiting on a response but I found they have romulan x cheese so that's sounds pretty interested.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hey I just sent the email waiting on a response but I found they have romulan x cheese so that's sounds pretty interested.


 that does sound pretty kinky lol i seen they offer some real good Rom x''s in general....i wanna try the Rom Max...looks pretty wild and big


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2011)

Canadian breeders have really good taste in weed. 

All of next gens and bc buddepots strains look so good.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 5, 2011)

Next gen has some bomb strains!! I'm waiting to order the grape skunk but I think that will be my Christmas harvest.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 5, 2011)

Lemons- My bro gets some good ass lemon skunk that is hands down the most lemony scent and flavur I've ever had. IDK if it's from DNA but Jordan of the Islands has had it for as long as I can remember. Their seeds are a little hard to come by in the states though. 

Mikado-I think I told ya about a company who makes f2s but it's a bit of a risk and they don't ship to the states so you need a middle man. If you can make it happen they are pretty affordable and I have seen the plants and they were definately similar to mine. Next Gen doesn't offer Mikado but they have dynamite which is similar to mikado just like their romulan being different than back in the federation days. I got some romulan x mikado seedlings going to flower soon.


----------



## JCashman (Jul 6, 2011)

i still wanna get my hands on Subcool's Space Queen (RomXc99) never worked with TGA stuff, i feel ive been missing out on something exciting =(


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 6, 2011)

Leprechaun seeds offers some nice Rom crosses, they have their own version of Rom x C99 callled "lollypop" it gets good reviews ..they got some other gear that looks tight to


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna do my own spacequeen cross.

I also have spacequeen on the way. Wanna do a spacequeen bx to rom.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jul 6, 2011)

no offense to canadian breeders but i prefer dutch strains. not that canadians like us anyway lol remember how they rioted and massively destroyed property on their OWN streets after boston won???herpaderp! anyway i gotta applaud the strains comin out from the northwest. there are some really talented growers out there. im going to start collecting more of th seeds hopefully they can become the new TGA with their crosses. plus the TH seeds packaging is really nice, everything comes in its own little box


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 6, 2011)

no offense taken lol i perfer North American genetics anyday tho...i dont much care for Dutch seeds co's...i can honestly say in all the years ive never owned a dutch bean ....jus Can and Am ...but thats the beauty of our hobby = choices ! lol

I polinated all of the plants i wanted to...now i have 90% of a male Gorilla Grape plant left..so ima harvest the rest of the polen to keep jus incase i wanna spackle the next grow.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

Does mr nice count as dutch?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 6, 2011)

Good question

I dunno tho lol....i dotn class people who have moved the Holland to breed as Dutch..like Soma etc.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2011)

2 packs of scarlet queen are up for auction at seurbidz if anyone is interested...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

Isn't soma jamaican?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 6, 2011)

no hes from NY i think


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I know he's rasta so I assumed he's jamaican.

All my th seeds strains are really taking off too.

The jedis and tahoes are insane. 

I double potted 2 pineapple express together so that will be a fun one.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jul 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well, i got a good package today....it contained...
> tga scarlet queen x6
> tga jillybean x10
> tga the void x10
> ...



So that was YOU on SeurBidz... I saw a couple big packs go up, is that the BIG one that was there?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

I got my Gemma Arterton and I got 3 free riot seeds also that sound really good. The freebies are Sid Vicious (lemon sativa pheno ak47 x purple chitral kush)

I'm excited about these.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 6, 2011)

holy fuck CMT !!!! LMAO i jus noticed that....jeeeeeezuz thats hoooooj! 

nice score


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maximus cannabis said:


> So that was YOU on SeurBidz... I saw a couple big packs go up, is that the BIG one that was there?


 nah, not the big one...that was from when they posted a bunch of different auctions.



TheLastWood said:


> I got my Gemma Arterton and I got 3 free riot seeds also that sound really good. The freebies are Sid Vicious (lemon sativa pheno ak47 x purple chitral kush)
> 
> I'm excited about these.


awesome, i have some riot gear that ive been wantin to grow for a long time.



Dizzle Frost said:


> holy fuck CMT !!!! LMAO i jus noticed that....jeeeeeezuz thats hoooooj!
> 
> nice score


lol thanks.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone grown riot?

His breeder packaging is cool.

Lol its so funny I have so many seed orders I don't even track them anymore or really even think about them till they get here. I was watchin tv thinkin, do I have anything else supposed to come in soon? Hell yeah!


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 6, 2011)

Cmt since you seem to be the resident tga whore!!! Lol what's the space queen all about?? I don't have any tga gear so I'm unfamiliar with it.


----------



## tardis (Jul 6, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Cmt since you seem to be the resident tga whore!!! Lol what's the space queen all about?? I don't have any tga gear so I'm unfamiliar with it.


I"m a TGA Whore as well. Heh. I have never grown spacequeen but it is in a lot of strains (Luckily because those strains rock!). I suggest you grow Vortex. The high off of it is amazing. Smell and flavor arn't bad either.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2011)

well...i'll try and keep this short since racerboy and i can tend to go on for quite some time about certain strains 

space queen is c99 x romulan, made by bc growers. its a resin monster with vanilla, lemon and pineapple flavors...its said to have extremely high medicinal values...ive never had just straight up space queen but ive tried a lot of space queen crosses and they've all been pretty amazing. tga "re-created" space queen with a strain called space jill...havent grown that one out yet but i hear great things. if you're a hash lover like myself, then space queen and her hybrids are the way to go. alphakronik has a spacequeen...i think its an f2 x f3 if i remember right.

maximus and tardis are my tga brothers.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey cmt seurbidz says cc is for uk only?

And my plushberrys are gettin frosted out man. The fan leaves are even covered.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah dont pay attention to that, i use my cc over there.

yeah man, my plushberries were frosted to fuck too...im smokin some in my garden right now 

the stems from the PB even went in to the hash bin this time, everything was covered in trichs. got any pinks or purples yet wood?


----------



## tardis (Jul 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well...i'll try and keep this short since racerboy and i can tend to go on for quite some time about certain strains
> 
> space queen is c99 x romulan, made by bc growers. its a resin monster with vanilla, lemon and pineapple flavors...its said to have extremely high medicinal values...ive never had just straight up space queen but ive tried a lot of space queen crosses and they've all been pretty amazing. tga "re-created" space queen with a strain called space jill...havent grown that one out yet but i hear great things. if you're a hash lover like myself, then space queen and her hybrids are the way to go. alphakronik has a spacequeen...i think its an f2 x f3 if i remember right.
> 
> maximus and tardis are my tga brothers.


I'm growning AlphaKroniks SpaceQueen remix "SuperBomb". It seems to have long arms of bud today on week 5 1/2. It looks like both Superbombs are out yielding the Jilly Bean. The Jillybean smells much danker tho with that sweet candy fruit smell. Superbomb has a kinda mellow lime smell so far. Superbomb just has buds going down the stalk and normally I get way more stretch because I flower outside in the sun. I can't wait to try it and see how it compares to the SpaceBomb I grew in January. So far its yielding higher.

I got my fingers crossed because AlphaKronik is a great guy. His interview in Skunk Magazine this month was so great! I've spoken to him in the chatroom here and he's a straight up nice guy with talent. So I look forward to good smoke, but if it does suck i'll be honest about that too. 

My rants about how I can't stand any TGA Subcool strain with Jack the Ripper in it should prove that. I love everything he does that DOESN't have jacks cleaner in it. 

I'm curious which will be the better smoke. 

Next Flav, Qrazy Train, then Vortex after that. I love that Flav flavor


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah dont pay attention to that, i use my cc over there.
> 
> yeah man, my plushberries were frosted to fuck too...im smokin some in my garden right now
> 
> the stems from the PB even went in to the hash bin this time, everything was covered in trichs. got any pinks or purples yet wood?


 yah, i paid with my cc over there as well..


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 6, 2011)

I would give a pinky finger for some Plushberry seeds...you think they will re-stock some at the 'tude, or is TGA discontinuing them?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> I would give a pinky finger for some Plushberry seeds...you think they will re-stock some at the 'tude, or is TGA discontinuing them?


 i highly doubt that sub is discontiniung that strain as of yes as it's pretty much one of his last strains to be put out along with ace of spades.. 
i'm sure they will be dropping sooner or later at most bigger banks.. have you checked any where other than the tude like maybe say sensible seeds, dope seeds.com or maybe herbies pick and mix or the single seed centre??


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2011)

sow amazing seeds has them in stock, and don't listen to the site where it says it doesn't ship to the us, the surely do as i've used them around 4 or 5 times now, and i'm on the east coast, of my ass, lol..
anyhoo's, here's the link for the plushberry's on sow amazings site...
http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/index.php


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey thanks for that! to be honest I have not tried any other seed company other than the tude. I did however TRY to order seeds from marijuana seeds nl, and my CC dont work right anymore, so I have been cautious abnout new seedbanks...but for some plushberry i may make an exception.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2011)

tga will be restocking plushberry but he said it will be quite a while. they are dropping a new strain called black dahlia sometime soon...which is black cherry soda x querkle...ill be staying up so i can buy those the very second they drop.


----------



## tardis (Jul 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> tga will be restocking plushberry but he said it will be quite a while. they are dropping a new strain called black dahlia sometime soon...which is black cherry soda x querkle...ill be staying up so i can buy those the very second they drop.


Holy crap, I would definetly buy that.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 7, 2011)

hell yeah man, cherry and grape flavors should work well together...it should also make for some colorful plants.


----------



## tardis (Jul 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hell yeah man, cherry and grape flavors should work well together...it should also make for some colorful plants.


Those i'm looking forward to despite the gruesome name.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally went through the whole thread.....only took me 3 or days since racer pointed me at this direction....... gonna take me a while to have a collection like alot of u guys..lol....DAMN!... But I also know its not humanly possible to go through so many before they eventually expire.....but i do want to have a good size collection.... right now i have like 10 live genetics, and its so HARD to kill off a mother plant to make room, but im gonna have to, or keep taking clones, and keeping little tiny plants of a certain genetic instead of huge mother plants..... thats my only option if i want to keep the strain going, and make room for more...... currently started 2 reg tahoe OG's, a BF Blue Cheese fem, and a reg dutch passion Blueberry...... and this south texan finally got his hands on some Cali's Blue Dream! (thnks to a good good buddy I ran into... wont mention any names, but there's some good peeps out in this world...I truly do believe in karma now... I'd been drooling over it for nearly a year, and finally it rests in my veggie garden ...I didnt ask him for it or anything, it was just offered, like... felt too good to be true... well, had to talk to him and stuff, so we earned eachother's trust... as i'm not as stupid as to just accept.... awesome dude... .... Im excited to see if the hype is justified.........

Next clone only strains on my hit list, are def, a purple kush.... Snowcap OG, and a Skywalker OG...

cant wait to mess around with these strains....hope i get a good male.....was gonna pop my querkles and qrazy trains but attitude messed up my order.....was supposed to have 3 of each, but now i have to wait to get them..... sucks, cuz its all about timing, and i probably have 10 days at the latest to popthose seeds and pray for a male of each, but 1 is good enough.... for my outdoor crop, where I currently have 3 sage's and a pineapple express.... should have at least 6 different strains outdoor in 5 gallon pots by then... least 14 plants..... hoping to hit each strain up with at least 3 different males.... I have a room 2 acres away where I plan to hit them up... I know pollen can travel far, but I'll be careful.... This will be my first season I actually spend good money on quality strains.... Its all for fun, and I plan to probably just give alot of them away, and keeping like 10% of what i get... Not planning on entering any cups or anything....lol..... Lets see what I can create....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

So what do I just register my cc on seurbidz while I'm signing up, cuz every box says UK ONLY!.

Or is there somewhere to register my cc after I sign up?

And about the plushberry, I don't wanna jinx it so I haven't said anythjing, but I think I'm starting to see purple on one. Maybe I'm looking to hard but its only on 1 so idk.


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 7, 2011)

@trapt....Freeze your seeds in a airtight container filled with some brown rice....they will stay viable forever...think of it as cyrogenics


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

What a awesome looking nug you have in your avatar....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> What a awesome looking nug you have in your avatar....


 why thank you mind, but i don't have any nugs in my avi, just drugs...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So what do I just register my cc on seurbidz while I'm signing up, cuz every box says UK ONLY!.
> 
> Or is there somewhere to register my cc after I sign up?
> 
> And about the plushberry, I don't wanna jinx it so I haven't said anythjing, but I think I'm starting to see purple on one. Maybe I'm looking to hard but its only on 1 so idk.


 after you make a purchase on the site they give you instructions on how to pay for it... i'd never register my card on any site, f that crap, lol.. but yah, after you buy something, you'll see what we mean with the cc's..


----------



## Airwave (Jul 7, 2011)

Mosca Seeds.

I'm hesitant to give money for any seeds with _"fly"_ in the title. It just doesn't sound sexy, yaknow?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> why thank you mind, but i don't have any nugs in my avi, just drugs...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

anyone have exp with seedism seeds?that blz bud and applejack sound good


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> anyone have exp with seedism seeds?that blz bud and applejack sound good


My last grow was applejack..It is in my signature,check it out and be amazed....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> My last grow was applejack..It is in my signature,check it out and be amazed....


 he's being rather modest if i do say so myself.. that was still THE sickest grow i've ever seen... over 19 ounces off of the one plant under one measly 250 watter and a few cfl's for side lighting... mind fucking killed that grow...


----------



## tardis (Jul 7, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Mosca Seeds.
> 
> I'm hesitant to give money for any seeds with _"fly"_ in the title. It just doesn't sound sexy, yaknow?


I'm growing a TSI Fly right now. It smells sweet and earthy a bit. Its covered in leaves, and I mean it looks like cousin it because the fan leaves are everywhere, which I assume means bigger nugs due to all that abilty to eat. Smells nice looks great and i'll do a smoke report after I chop her.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

tardis said:


> I'm growing a TSI Fly right now. It smells sweet and earthy a bit. Its covered in leaves, and I mean it looks like cousin it because the fan leaves are everywhere, which I assume means bigger nugs due to all that abilty to eat. Smells nice looks great and i'll do a smoke report after I chop her.


i had been looking into that strain for awhile as well. never did get it, but it looked like some fire though... and who cares how sexy a name is, lol, if it's just for you, well, who cares, and if you're selling it, you can always call it by whatever makes up the cross instead of the name you don't like..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

Applejack is super dank. Never grown it but I smoked a bunch of it a few years back.

I've been eyeballin that one for a while too. They also have a strain called Super Glue that looks really dank.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

is it anyhting like Reefermans Apple Pie?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

i just know that the apple jack is jack herer x with i don't remember what else, lol.. maybe mindmelted will come back and fill us in.. i remember at the time of his grow that it had some nice sativa qualities to it though..
never heard of reeferman's apple pie, sounds lovely though...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just know that the apple jack is jack herer x with i don't remember what else, lol.. maybe mindmelted will come back and fill us in.. i remember at the time of his grow that it had some nice sativa qualities to it though..
> never heard of reeferman's apple pie, sounds lovely though...


 apple pie was a Nepalese cross if i remeber right..i never got to buy any beans to grow it tho....i know he has a bad rap..but some of his gear was second to none if yur an oldkewl lover or sativa fan..i wanna grab some of this applejack tho..i love JH!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

Its jack x white widdow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its jack x white widdow


 thanks man....i wondered WW but said nah to myself......i know it has over ripe apple stank if you get the right pheno of WW


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> apple pie was a Nepalese cross if i remeber right..i never got to buy any beans to grow it tho....i know he has a bad rap..but some of his gear was second to none if yur an oldkewl lover or sativa fan..i wanna grab some of this applejack tho..i love JH!!!!


 yah, some people really hate reeferman over his politics, his being on the infamous geraldo show when he got hit over the head with a chair from one of those skin heads and all really didn't do much for reeferman's rep in the canna community, but i give him credit for admitting that he was once a kid with childish believes meant a lot to me, a bigger man than a lot of people i know to admit to something like that..
i've also heard all of the stories about how his older stuff was simply amazing, then for whatever reasons his newer stuff just simply doesn't hold up... he does have some pretty killer sativa's though for sure, and i have his willie nelson and cherry haze i think it is, but i haven't cracked anything yet..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, some people really hate reeferman over his politics, his being on the infamous geraldo show when he got hit over the head with a chair from one of those skin heads and all really didn't do much for reeferman's rep in the canna community, but i give him credit for admitting that he was once a kid with childish believes meant a lot to me, a bigger man than a lot of people i know to admit to something like that..
> i've also heard all of the stories about how his older stuff was simply amazing, then for whatever reasons his newer stuff just simply doesn't hold up... he does have some pretty killer sativa's though for sure, and i have his willie nelson and cherry haze i think it is, but i haven't cracked anything yet..


 yeah thats what happens when you go in public and act a fool lol...asides that i dont hold anyhting against breeders for their personality.....his gear is still on sale @ HD..im super tempted to grab Cherry Bomb, Blackseed and some Willie....you got some good ones there RB....all his Cherry strians are good from what i hear...he got the OG Cherry Bomb indica cut from Jack Herer actually lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

AaAAAhhhhesyuuej!

I'M SO EXCITED MY NEW OIL BUBBLER IS HERE Hehehehe!

The mail came like 30 mins ago I was like. Well maybe tommoro, then went out to smoke AND THERE'S A PACKAGE ON MY CHAIR!!

Gonna take a fat oil rip for u all.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

the attitude also sells a lot of his gear, but i've never seen that apple pie one that i can remember..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the attitude also sells a lot of his gear, but i've never seen that apple pie one that i can remember..


 i dunno anywere that carries it anymore...people stopped stocking new gear after the scandal lol too bad tho

but i did find the genetics

 Breeder's Description - 'Apple Pie'

Acapulco Gold x Highland Nepalese. True American Weed. A landrace based 100% Sativa hybrid that will fuckin&#8217; amaze you. Tops in tokes, true reefer madness, like heroin in a joint except you don&#8217;t barf. Old school sativa lovers need to try this. Big super vigorous sativas with big yields, great outdoors in southern climates. A real Texas ball buster.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno anywere that carries it anymore...people stopped stocking new gear after the scandal lol too bad tho
> 
> but i did find the genetics
> 
> ...


 sounds dank, but i don't understand why he would describe a sativa as heroin in a joint as i would more eqate a strong indica with heroin, sorry, just an ex junky and i like my facts straight, lol..


----------



## keifcake (Jul 7, 2011)

thats what i was thinking as i was reading it, unless its so euphoric of an up high that it gives you more of the speedy opiate feeling some people get from the stronger pain pills.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude u guys are never gonna believe this but I just got super fucking baked with my new bubbler and went to check out my girls the lights just came on.

So you know how I was sayin I might have a purple/pink plushberry but I might be imagining it cuz I can't tell.

Well there about 3 weeks in and just startin to put onweight and I was right!

Its weird I thought the little one would be pink cuz the strain description says "the smaller pink phenotype" but this ones 2x bigger than my other one. 

Wish I didn't kill those clones. Gonna have to reveg.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Dude u guys are never gonna believe this but I just got super fucking baked with my new bubbler and went to check out my girls the lights just came on.
> 
> So you know how I was sayin I might have a purple/pink plushberry but I might be imagining it cuz I can't tell.
> 
> ...


 now, i just have a quick question for you as i'm super intrigued by purple strains.. when you say it's purple or pink, do you mean the bud itself or is it more just the foilage is turning colors on you like purple leaves and shit?? just curious..


----------



## keifcake (Jul 7, 2011)

i had a sativa bagseed get some purple on the calyxes, as well as kannabias mataro blue...
Really didnt turn on the leaves, although the stems were colored, but i have seen some pics of the leaves turning also.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

The calyxes. That's why I couldn't tell before, there just getting big enough to where I can see them, before I couldn't tell if they were purple but I knew they didn't look like the other one which has green calyxes forming.

But the pistils are even getting like a pink orange color.


----------



## keifcake (Jul 7, 2011)

The first time i though i saw purp on my calyxes i grabbed my 60x loupe for a close up to confirm it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2011)

What's up people


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

HOOLY SHIT

Where the fuck u been?

Welcome back


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's up people


 lol, about time you ventured over here and showed your face again..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 7, 2011)

holy shit...hey wyte..thought you were dead buddy.

just clipped a sample bud on my black rose x double purple doja lady...here is a few shots from my digital microscope...im lovin the pink trichs, i hope i get pink hash out of it


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

hey cmt, what kind of digital mic you got there?? i bought one, but damn if i can really figure out how to use the damn thing, lol, and i'm not very happy with it, would love to get one that's a lil more user friendly..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 7, 2011)

i have this one http://cgi.ebay.com/2MP-USB-Digital-Microscope-endoscope-Magnifier-400X-New-/170613872693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b9611835#ht_4503wt_1132

its for sure pretty tricky...just like takin macros..you shoot 50 shots and get about 5 good ones. i like it a lot though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have this one http://cgi.ebay.com/2MP-USB-Digital-Microscope-endoscope-Magnifier-400X-New-/170613872693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b9611835#ht_4503wt_1132
> 
> its for sure pretty tricky...just like takin macros..you shoot 50 shots and get about 5 good ones. i like it a lot though.


 sweet, that does look a lot like mine.. maybe i just need to do some more fucking around with mine, just like anything i guess, lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah, you gotta fuck with the filter settings on the computer to get it just right...

here are some shots of the sample bud i cut.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2011)

Been working and playing it safe bit boy do I have a list to update on here but I have to give a few people some strains racer,cmt and everyoneelse ya guys are welcome to some f1of mine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2011)

Looking very good cmt


cmt1984 said:


> yeah, you gotta fuck with the filter settings on the computer to get it just right...
> 
> here are some shots of the sample bud i cut.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Been working and playing it safe bit boy do I have a list to update on here but I have to give a few people some strains racer,cmt and everyoneelse ya guys are welcome to some f1of mine


What did ya come up with wbw?

Ill test for ya 


And those are rly nice cmt.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2011)

Larry of x Chen valley Kush,Larry x bubba,corleone Kush and some more coming up


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

Oo I bet that larry x bubba is reaaaaaally nice. Like those pics cmt jyst posted.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah, you gotta fuck with the filter settings on the computer to get it just right...
> 
> here are some shots of the sample bud i cut.




Sweet looking cmt1984


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Larry of x Chen valley Kush,Larry x bubba,corleone Kush and some more coming up


Those sound good to me..Glad to see ya around again wbw


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> My last grow was applejack..It is in my signature,check it out and be amazed....


 
wow bro off a 250w?amazed i am.so how would you rate the herb?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> wow bro off a 250w?amazed i am.so how would you rate the herb?


 if i remember right he used to call it drool on yourself bud, lol.. i would think it was some pretty good stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> wow bro off a 250w?amazed i am.so how would you rate the herb?


Very nice indeed,Your face becomes numb and you might start drooling on yourself...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> if i remember right he used to call it drool on yourself bud, lol.. i would think it was some pretty good stuff.


Why yes it was,wish i could have shared it with ya.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Why yes it was,wish i could have shared it with ya.


 yah, sure, lol.. me too my friend, me too, lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

lol yeah i read that in the thread.....i really like jack but i think i heard that its not the same as it used to be? i may be wrong though

just got some new clones...deathstar,lemon g,grand daddy purpleXmaster kush,og kush,and something called the wu(not sure of the spellin or the make up)but im the fourth one with it i guess.wasnt gonna get the deathstar but i got the jedi kush and i am curious to do a side by side and ill probalby do a bx but that wont be for a while. plus someone said i couldn get it and well you know how that is. my friends laughed at that one cause ive told them since it was made i like sour d better and never grabbed it for that reason.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Very nice indeed,Your face becomes numb and you might start drooling on yourself...lol



im always bustin on my girl for drooolin in her sleep might get this one just so i pick on her more


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope so because I pollen chucked this creation


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> lol yeah i read that in the thread.....i really like jack but i think i heard that its not the same as it used to be? i may be wrong though
> 
> just got some new clones...deathstar,lemon g,grand daddy purpleXmaster kush,og kush,and something called the wu(not sure of the spellin or the make up)but im the fourth one with it i guess.wasnt gonna get the deathstar but i got the jedi kush and i am curious to do a side by side and ill probalby do a bx but that wont be for a while. plus someone said i couldn get it and well you know how that is. my friends laughed at that one cause ive told them since it was made i like sour d better and never grabbed it for that reason.


 sound like some dank strains for sure, but god damn, how i ever hate clone only strains.. that, and nothing worse than strain hoarders imho.. i hate to think that someone may have something really dank and won't want to share it with the world so that they can say ... oh look at me, look at my bud, isn't it great? don't you wish you could have this really great bud too?? 
it just seems to go against everything that bud stands for to me.. i think if you have something awesome in a marijuana plant, just the nature of marijuana would make me want to share it with everyone so everyone could enjoy it as much as i do..
so those who simply hoard bud and clone only strains just don't get what marijuana really means by doing so, and really shouldn't be in a position to be a hoarder to begin with.. god, i just don't get the thinking there..
this is why i give a lot of the breeders out there today who try and bring some of the clone only's to the public.. much respect for trying to spread the love, even if it's not the exact replica of the real deal, i'll never get the real deal unless some of these hoarders get up off of their ego's and start to share them some more..
jesh, don't know where this came from, but rant over, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> im always bustin on my girl for drooolin in her sleep might get this one just so i pick on her more


 lol, sometimes at night, i have to wake up and flip the pillow over cuz it's all soaked with my sexy drool, lol.. i hate it when i start to run out of sides of clean pillow though, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

and hey karma, just wondering, does your gf have a tongue ring by any chance??


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

no i absolutely agree. i am fortunate to be able to open a few doors.i have never understood why people do this,thats how good shit gets lost. thats how the deathstar is. and i have heard that if youre "lucky" enough to be "allowed" to get it the clone is like $1000+!!and i heard the og kush is like$2000!!crazy i never hoard anything if your my friend its yours, but thats just me. oh yeah and i got those clones for the grand ole price of free, so im not dissin them they did me right but once again thats me. and not gonna lie if i knew someone who would pay those crazy prices......lap dances would be on them!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> Finally went through the whole thread.....only took me 3 or days since racer pointed me at this direction....... gonna take me a while to have a collection like alot of u guys..lol....DAMN!... But I also know its not humanly possible to go through so many before they eventually expire.....but i do want to have a good size collection.... right now i have like 10 live genetics, and its so HARD to kill off a mother plant to make room, but im gonna have to, or keep taking clones, and keeping little tiny plants of a certain genetic instead of huge mother plants..... thats my only option if i want to keep the strain going, and make room for more...... currently started 2 reg tahoe OG's, a BF Blue Cheese fem, and a reg dutch passion Blueberry...... and this south texan finally got his hands on some Cali's Blue Dream! (thnks to a good good buddy I ran into... wont mention any names, but there's some good peeps out in this world...I truly do believe in karma now... I'd been drooling over it for nearly a year, and finally it rests in my veggie garden ...I didnt ask him for it or anything, it was just offered, like... felt too good to be true... well, had to talk to him and stuff, so we earned eachother's trust... as i'm not as stupid as to just accept.... awesome dude... .... Im excited to see if the hype is justified.........
> 
> Next clone only strains on my hit list, are def, a purple kush.... Snowcap OG, and a Skywalker OG...
> 
> cant wait to mess around with these strains....hope i get a good male.....was gonna pop my querkles and qrazy trains but attitude messed up my order.....was supposed to have 3 of each, but now i have to wait to get them..... sucks, cuz its all about timing, and i probably have 10 days at the latest to popthose seeds and pray for a male of each, but 1 is good enough.... for my outdoor crop, where I currently have 3 sage's and a pineapple express.... should have at least 6 different strains outdoor in 5 gallon pots by then... least 14 plants..... hoping to hit each strain up with at least 3 different males.... I have a room 2 acres away where I plan to hit them up... I know pollen can travel far, but I'll be careful.... This will be my first season I actually spend good money on quality strains.... Its all for fun, and I plan to probably just give alot of them away, and keeping like 10% of what i get... Not planning on entering any cups or anything....lol..... Lets see what I can create....


about keepin moms alive to save space why not do micro culture? that should help i believe


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and hey karma, just wondering, does your gf have a tongue ring by any chance??


wow im awful i actually had to think about that one yes she does


----------



## pacmanII (Jul 7, 2011)

i just got my seeds from attitude in less then one week.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> wow im awful i actually had to think about that one yes she does


 jesu, that is pretty bad, lol.. so do i, so i think that maybe why i drool so much, well, at least that is what i always tell meself, but after hearing your girl does it too, i think i maybe onto something..


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> about keepin moms alive to save space why not do micro culture? that should help i believe


What do you mean by this?..... Like keeping small clones, and re-cloning them when they get too big?.... Cuz that's what I'm doing..... I dont see an other way.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2011)

You could graft a branch from each of your favorite strains onto 1 plants so you can have morgenetics in a smaller space.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> What do you mean by this?..... Like keeping small clones, and re-cloning them when they get too big?.... Cuz that's what I'm doing..... I dont see an other way.....


 nah i think he means keeping apruned bonsia type mommy....i can tell you from experience that cutting clones from clones is not a good practice if you dont have to do it. Try pruniong yuor mother plant next time...even if you gota cut clones your not goona use. sorry for the speeling..ive had too many beers


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> What do you mean by this?..... Like keeping small clones, and re-cloning them when they get too big?.... Cuz that's what I'm doing..... I dont see an other way.....


 or you could look into tissue culture.. i've never really looked into too much other than the couple of stories i've read about it here and there, but i know some people on other sites who do it and say it's not all that hard to do, and you could keep hundreds of strains in a super small area..
i'm not exactly sure how long you can store tissue culture for though, but if you would like to save some room and keep your genetics around and are pretty good at keeping a sterile environment, which i'm so not, than maybe tissue culture is something that you could pull off..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2011)

[video]http://youtu.be/2czIdAz7sj8?hd=1&t=23s[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

i dont have alota space..so i cut clones every month regardless of how many i use.....by a months time she grows back, i jus keep em in a 1 gal grow bag


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, man..... I know of that, but I doubt I'd be doing something like that, and no my place isnt sterile at all...lol...

I have a question If I were to order from sannies right now.... later.... soon, whatever....lol

um...... If I were to want both an indica and a sativa dominate strain (one I buy, and the freebies)..... What freebie should I go for if I buy an Indica, and what to get if I get a Sativa?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 8, 2011)

what racer told u of is what i was speakin about


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 8, 2011)

QUESTION ABOUT CLONE ONLY STRAINS....Could you not just take the female clone past her harvest time, where she starts to pollenate herself before she dies, and get some pollen/seeds (or a collodial (sp) silver spray method) and continue the strain like that? Or is there something up with clone only strains where that wont happen? Never understood the clone only deal. Thats the ugly face of greed right there


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 8, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> QUESTION ABOUT CLONE ONLY STRAINS....Could you not just take the female clone past her harvest time, where she starts to pollenate herself before she dies, and get some pollen/seeds (or a collodial (sp) silver spray method) and continue the strain like that? Or is there something up with clone only strains where that wont happen? Never understood the clone only deal. Thats the ugly face of greed right there


I dont really think it's greed.... It's probably a bagseed of something, and it ended up dope, and since they dont know the true genetics, they'll just name it whatever, and make it a clone only..... Imagine all those good grow rooms full of awesome genetics, but somehow one of their strains goes hermie, and pollinates alot of the other DOPE genetics..... So maybe this grower all he cared about was bud, so he tried and to pull all the seeds off, but sure he missed a few, so when someone runs through some of this smoke, and finds this seed..... It just might be the next clone only strain near you....lol....... Or find a seed at a grateful dead show, or near a trainwreck works too...lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

nah man...trust me, most of it is greed. ive come across quite a few people that wouldnt give me a cut cuz they didmt want anyone else to have it...bullshit...im down with spreadin the love, if i find a good cut, i want everyone to grow it.

clone onlys are usually a certain pheno of a strain.

yes, you could reverse her sex and self pollinate or pollinate a different strain....thats how fem seeds are made. or you could backcross them, which is what i prefer since i dont like working with fem seeds.

chem seeds werent found at a grateful dead show...the bag from which they came from was bought at a grateful dead show.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 8, 2011)

Some strains can't be turned. Like exodus cheese. Tons of breeders have tried to reverse her but the closest thing you can find is an exodus x skunk #1 bx. (Until recently, there are a few very very close copys, but even those are reg seeds not fems!) I don't know why, but for some reason noone has been able to succesfuly reverse the exodus cut. 

Maybe its been unsuccesful because the following generations had hermie tendancys. or exodus is really just a skunk#1 pheno that's insanely rare so even if you somehow recreated the genetics you would still have to be super lucky to find one, and ppl just think they have failed. 

I think kalimans cheese will be the closest, I've heard its very close, and some say better than exodus. But he says that one of his exodus cuts actually switched gender 100%. And he did post pictures of a plant with balls that looked just like the female.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm talking about the popular clone only strains out there...... and even if you made seeds, you cant guarantee they will come out the same as the clone...... you'll probably have to find it within 100s of seeds.... It will take years by the time you can get a seed stabilized even close to what the true cut was, or else blue dream would already be in everyone's inventory....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 8, 2011)

for the question about greed...its deff greed...seeds shouldnt cost so much money regardless of what genetics are used...my fav seedbank charges $30/10 and he has no flashy names..just the generic cross...but thats just me, ive never been a bandwagon grower that has to have the newest rage...i like my oldskewl proven smokes.

theres lots a good gear for cheap, Peak seeds, Sannies, Joey Weed, Bean-Ho, Cannacopia just to name a few.....$30-50ish a pack is IMO fair...unless its some rare sativa or hierloom i reallly want i dont like paying more lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

im with ya on that one dizzle...everything is way over priced for sure...but i guess my will power isnt strong enough to stay away from the high dollar shit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 8, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> im with ya on that one dizzle...everything is way over priced for sure...but i guess my will power isnt strong enough to stay away from the high dollar shit


Amen lol!

well there is always exceptions for poppin mad loot lol.....i would pay 100 and up for legit Bros Grimm gear or some SOL Blockhead...stuff like that is my exception


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2011)

i also agree.. and this dude gudkarma brought up another good point the other day.. why only ten beans per pack of most regular seeds?? where and why did this become the norm? when breeders do seed runs, i'd hate to think of the number of beans that they get out of one room of seeded plants for the most part.. i do understand that some strains are known to to give many seeds, but on the most part, they get a lot of beans from one seed run, so why on earth only give us 10 per pack ?? ah, could it be greed, lol, nah, i don't think so...


----------



## matatan (Jul 8, 2011)

its a business.
the most abundant element on earth, water, is a dollar a bottle...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Amen lol!
> 
> well there is always exceptions for poppin mad loot lol.....i would pay 100 and up for legit Bros Grimm gear or some SOL Blockhead...stuff like that is my exception


i remember when brothers grimm shut down they sold their seeds for super cheap. i had just gotten a cindy cross my boy made and wasnt hip to how amazin there genetics were so i passed. do packs of their gear ever surface?im never on the auction sites. not to good with computers.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i also agree.. and this dude gudkarma brought up another good point the other day.. why only ten beans per pack of most regular seeds?? where and why did this become the norm? when breeders do seed runs, i'd hate to think of the number of beans that they get out of one room of seeded plants for the most part.. i do understand that some strains are known to to give many seeds, but on the most part, they get a lot of beans from one seed run, so why on earth only give us 10 per pack ?? ah, could it be greed, lol, nah, i don't think so...


 for real dude...the first time i made seeds i pollinated the shit out of 1 bud and got a couple hundred seeds....i could make thousands and thousands real easy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> i remember when brothers grimm shut down they sold their seeds for super cheap. i had just gotten a cindy cross my boy made and wasnt hip to how amazin there genetics were so i passed. do packs of their gear ever surface?im never on the auction sites. not to good with computers.


nah man...i havent seen any packs surface...ive seen some f2's and f3's....i have some of their c99 f3's on the way from a trade.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 8, 2011)

I've never seen bros grimm seeds for sale, probly never will. You would be an idiot to sell em.

I don't know if its true but I've heard of packs of bros grimm selling for 2k$. And even if that's true it would probably be a while back.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 8, 2011)

thats crazy i cant remember the exact price i saw them for but i think it was forty or fifty dollars a pack.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 8, 2011)

nah never seen a pack for sale since heavens sold the last one back in the day

the list price for C-99 was $150 ..which was alot for a pack in that time....we all missed out lol


----------



## tardis (Jul 9, 2011)

Damn is this place a support group. I ordered a 10pack of vortex after I already had a 5 pack of vortex. But I plan to use those vortex on my next cycle once these plants finish. Only because I truely loved Vortex and know how great it is. I read vortex has a hard time getting males, so if all five are female then I can hit them with a male of another type, then back cross that to the new vortex pack. arrggg, I know I will never be able to use all of these because I stay in my legal limit with my plants. So at this point its basically spending mad money on Comic Books because of whats in them. What strain do you overbuy because you collect the seeds?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont overbuy a certain strain, i just overbuy seeds pretty much...i want it all 

can never go wrong with tga imo though. i just bid on another pack of scarlet queen..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 9, 2011)

tardis said:


> Damn is this place a support group. I ordered a 10pack of vortex after I already had a 5 pack of vortex. But I plan to use those vortex on my next cycle once these plants finish. Only because I truely loved Vortex and know how great it is. I read vortex has a hard time getting males, so if all five are female then I can hit them with a male of another type, then back cross that to the new vortex pack. arrggg, I know I will never be able to use all of these because I stay in my legal limit with my plants. So at this point its basically spending mad money on Comic Books because of whats in them. What strain do you overbuy because you collect the seeds?


 Id smash the Vortex with some Cinderella99 polen....you cant go wrong with that cross out lol

as fas as overbuying...ive prolly bought 4-5 packs of Blueberry , but thats cuz its unstable and im real picky


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 9, 2011)

Theres a new seed boutique in town .. I just got my first order today i can see many more coming. Im not sure if everythings up and running yet site or anything but i'll let you know as soon as i know something. What i can say its an international collective with some fire strains/hybrids .Lots of Tga in the mix , you can see most grown on here .. Have a peak in the 600 breeding showcase.. 
Nicely priced too .. I think most will know who to contact if not send a pm..

Dogs - fem - Og 18 x headband
Pyscho killer-reg - Jack the ripper x pyschois (clone only strain)
Engineers dream -reg - DPQ x Casey jones ... Deep purple x querkle =DPQ

and got some Bleese berry for being the first i think or they could be going out to every order idk.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 9, 2011)

That engineers dream seems like it should be the next thing I snag.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2011)

woop woop.. i think i was in on page three, so i had to be in on page 300, lol...

i've always wondered, how can seeds be considered organic?? just something that i've often wondered.. i understand that you're going to say the grow they came from was organic, but does that make the beans organic? aren't all seeds organic since you don't actually apply any chems to the pistils to get seeds. or am i arguing about semantics here pretty much and should just stfu? lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice very Nice I gOt a couple of those strains in the mix


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> woop woop.. i think i was in on page three, so i had to be in on page 300, lol...
> 
> i've always wondered, how can seeds be considered organic?? just something that i've often wondered.. i understand that you're going to say the grow they came from was organic, but does that make the beans organic? aren't all seeds organic since you don't actually apply any chems to the pistils to get seeds. or am i arguing about semantics here pretty much and should just stfu? lol..


I've wondered about this myself. There may be pesticides or chemicals that could effect the viability of seeds and some buyers might just insist on organically grown product. If you don't care how they were made than it won't effect your decision that it's organic. Another thng to consider is that the methodn of growing could make a big differencein the quality of the plants. A strain grown out organically in soil might not adapt well to a hydroponic system or, probably more often than not, are simply untested in other growing methods. Just like some strains are recommended only for outdoor grows there are some that are not recommended for certain setups.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> woop woop.. i think i was in on page three, so i had to be in on page 300, lol...
> 
> i've always wondered, how can seeds be considered organic?? just something that i've often wondered.. i understand that you're going to say the grow they came from was organic, but does that make the beans organic? aren't all seeds organic since you don't actually apply any chems to the pistils to get seeds. or am i arguing about semantics here pretty much and should just stfu? lol..


i think youre talking out of your ass, just to be part of page 300.... Just like i am...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 9, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> i think youre talking out of your ass, just to be part of page 300.... Just like i am...


 lol, nice.. but seriously, this is something i've wondered about in the past.. i just didn't understand what would make a seed organic or not organic, other then the grow they came from being organic or not..


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it's trendy. I don't put chem grown on all my other seeds.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 9, 2011)

My plushberry is gettin pinker everyday.


Gonna start flowerin my 2 cataract kush ladies tommorow night.

It makes sense to me when they say these seeds were grown organically. Do I think it makes a differance? No.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 9, 2011)

i just posted this on another thread,dont want to look like a jock rider, but this place has super low prices on everything grow related.i just got turned on to them and saved money on my last purchase. figured it might help some of you.but then again im out of the loop on a ton of stuff there may be somewhere cheaper or this place is widely known idk. i have been told by a couple diff stores when i asked them to price match that they couldn cause this is the cheapest place in america. not sure bout that either.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

oh yeah and its my fiftieth post so i think i just moved up or something lol.glad to know my 15+yrs of counter culture and 10ish yrs of grow exp have amounted to Learning to roll a joint!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 9, 2011)

Rb71 what's up with the white dawg seeds over at that site I joined?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 9, 2011)

i have some whitedawg. its og raskals the white x aliendawg. looks like some fire. mr c made them if im not mistaken...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 9, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have some whitedawg. its og raskals the white x aliendawg. looks like some fire. mr c made them if im not mistaken...


actually, theyare not from him. I think infamous Ripz made them, or at least they were sold by him so they are suspect.


----------



## tardis (Jul 10, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> actually, theyare not from him. I think infamous Ripz made them, or at least they were sold by him so they are suspect.


Anyone else notice that Alphakronik is the only one with at least a parent 707 Headband in seed form? His Belka says 707 Headband X Spacequeen. Thats a rare strain for having traits in seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

yup...i got a pack of belka a while back.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yup...i got a pack of belka a while back.


I got the whole akg line up.I'm still trying to decide on what to grow next jackpot royal,belkA,cheddarwurst,snowdawg bx1 ir two or tallegio.I got some bubba love and snozzberry aswell


----------



## tardis (Jul 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got the whole akg line up.I'm still trying to decide on what to grow next jackpot royal,belkA,cheddarwurst,snowdawg bx1 ir two or tallegio.I got some bubba love and snozzberry aswell


Have you grown any yet? What were they like? I got 2 superboms week 6 in flower. I'm curious what quality to expect.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

The ones I tried at first did not pop but I will pop some real soon


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

very nice...i have a feeling the rest of the akg strains will be in my collection too...along with belka, i have jackpot royale, snowdawg 2, eisbaer, snozzberry and one other that i cant think of at the moment. havent popped any yet but i will be real soon.


----------



## tardis (Jul 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> very nice...i have a feeling the rest of the akg strains will be in my collection too...along with belka, i have jackpot royale, snowdawg 2, eisbaer, snozzberry and one other that i cant think of at the moment. havent popped any yet but i will be real soon.


I can't wait to find out the quality of the smoke. I have 2 Jilly Bean and 2 Superbombs. the superbombs are structured more like long arms of bud and its outperforming the Jilly Beans as far as yeild. The Jilly Bean smells better, but it doesn't smell bad at all. 

I can't wait to try the high off it cured so I can see for myself how good his gear is.

Oh yeah, I got Belka, White Diamonds, Laika, and Superbomb from the AlphaKronik collection. haven't tried the other 3 but my eye is on that 707 headband mothered Belka.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Jul 10, 2011)

Whats a good place to get all these kickass strains?.... Whats a good site for auctions? and what sort of payment do they accept?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 10, 2011)

I have jackpot royale also.

Alphas superbomb is made from subcools space queen tho so I got space jill instead.

I love tga subcool so it didn't seem right buying space queen from alpha.

I also wanna try belka, and snowdawg 2.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

I felt right getting it five more seeds for about 5 more dollars I'll go akg over tga for that reason.I got a couple tga strains as well querile,crazy train,cheesequake and jtr


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 10, 2011)

I know iakg is more affordable but its just a loyalty thing. I won't buy any akg seed that I can get from sub. 

So I got jackpot royale instead. It looks really bomb. I have so many reg seeds goin right now tho I need to pop some fems next cuz I can't give up any more space to males.

If I getg some pollen maybe I can do a tahoe x jedi kush


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 10, 2011)

loyalty doesnt even cross my mind when im spendin my money...i go to whoever has genetics that i want.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 10, 2011)

I rly hope my jackpot royals are good. Now that wbw said his akg beans didn't pop that's like the 5th person I've heard got bad akg beans.

And I guess its not as much about "loyalty" as it is about having the original. The same reason I will only buy mns black widow.

Trust me if I could get spacequeen from vic hi instead of sub I would lol.


----------



## tardis (Jul 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I have jackpot royale also.
> 
> Alphas superbomb is made from subcools space queen tho so I got space jill instead.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, but I have a pack of SpaceBomb which I absolutely loved. In fact I'm trying to figure out whats better Spacebomb (most likely) or Superbomb by Alpha K. Whichever is better is the one I will rely on in the future for my space queen needs.


----------



## tardis (Jul 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> loyalty doesnt even cross my mind when im spendin my money...i go to whoever has genetics that i want.


I agree. MY loyalty to Subcool has been paid already in the 10 packs of diffent strain seeds of his I got. Whichever is the best smoke for me and my med needs is the one I go with. Now I highly respect subcool because of how great his gear is, but if there is something better why wouldn't I change? I don't owe any breeder any more loyalty then they got for me. I do however support good quality (like Subs) by purchasing his packs and growing his gear. If subcools gear wasn't as great as it is I wouldn't keep growing it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

I know alot of peeps who got bad seeds first go but akg made it right for alot of people and now I'm happy to try a couple more packs of these seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 10, 2011)

i almost pulled the trigger on some alphakronic gear. 

couple hours of internet research gave me ZERO definitive flowering times.

so i bailed. sorry alphakronik dude ...get your shit togther & then get my $ 

not a nickle till then.

looking forward to the AKG grows you guys bust out.

some legion og from the green lantern.

pestilence og x mass super skunk


----------



## Airwave (Jul 10, 2011)

Akg?

......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

Alphakronik genetics


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i almost pulled the trigger on some alphakronic gear.
> 
> couple hours of internet research gave me ZERO definitive flowering times.
> 
> ...


You get in touch w/ Melvan I think it was? He was looking for you, maybe he messaged you on sannies or something.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

That legion looks good


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 10, 2011)

Working 3rd shift has my schedule all fucked up!! I just popped some Cheese99s


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 10, 2011)

thanks. 
it's test gear being run for inkognyto. 

some more pics then. 

three phenos... one mss dom , one pestilence og dom, and one a mix.

8 to 9 weeks. 

*

straight fya . yielder. good cloner. smells like candy and light menthol.

delicious & dank.

& bro... head only.

i would never sell this. my friends *never* see it, taste it, nothing.

on my life & integrity, you need lamps and a grow room & the risk we take ==> to fire this with me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 10, 2011)

Man that looks awesome. 

I got a lamp n grow, can we toke?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

Lmao for real


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 10, 2011)

what. gotta be kidding. surely. jays for everybody. 

fuck passing. 

you get one. he gets one. i get one.

& so on...

i am not sure if ink will make seed runs of this. he asked my opinion, i certify dank & yeilder.

it's more mms leaning than expected i think... but hows that bad.

he calls it legion ...i would call it looneytunes!

i know he crossed pestilence og with all kinds of sick hierloom shit so you guys will see something fierce soon.

and i mentioned somewhere else i got special seeds of : soma's amnesia haze cut x e$kobar's choc rain daddy

so i'll be growing & showing that real soon.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

What's the makeup of pestilence?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 10, 2011)

OG x West Coast Dawg

you know ink only puts out straight dank.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 10, 2011)

Where can you get his gear? I've never heard of him. I'm kinda new to all these new kushes.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 10, 2011)

what? you never heard of the "green lantern seed company" ?

manic & inkognyto? 

research and learn  fresh winged grasshopper.

and i hate to link other forums but here is pestilence. its worth it to see the pics if you LOVE dank herbals : 

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f142/pestilence-og-x-west-coast-dawg-22526/index2.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 10, 2011)

Well the only place I've seen green lantern seeds is canna collective and they only cary one strain I think.

But I just made another order. Seed and strain forum has been talking about sannies nonstop so you can add chocolate rain (dnas chocolope x dj shorts cocoa kush) and anesthesia (positronics afghan skunk x herijuana ibl).

I'm really excited to try sannies stuff I've heard so much great stuff


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 10, 2011)

anesthesia is in the big book of buds.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 10, 2011)

tardis said:


> I hear ya, but I have a pack of SpaceBomb which I absolutely loved. In fact I'm trying to figure out whats better Spacebomb (most likely) or Superbomb by Alpha K. Whichever is better is the one I will rely on in the future for my space queen needs.


All of your Spacebomb talk has made me purchase some, along with Qrazy Train. JTR, Chernobyl, Vortex, Dairy Queen, and The Void on the way as well. Free Blue Widow too. My new favorite addiction


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone else get in on this or just me?

http://www.sanniesshop.com/blue-chocolate-fusion-seeds.html


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> All of your Spacebomb talk has made me purchase some, along with Qrazy Train. JTR, Chernobyl, Vortex, Dairy Queen, and The Void on the way as well. Free Blue Widow too. My new favorite addiction


Great choices. I love the spacebomb because I smoke it, and suddenly its 3 hours later and i'm smiling and wondering where the time went.


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Anyone else get in on this or just me?
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/blue-chocolate-fusion-seeds.html


Wow that looks great. Makes me wish there were hundreds of me so I could grow all these strains and try them!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 11, 2011)

tardis said:


> Wow that looks great. Makes me wish there were hundreds of me so I could grow all these strains and try them!


 that 7 plant cap is kinda low...i feel for you Tardis


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that 7 plant cap is kinda low...i feel for you Tardis


Actually I'm now a Caregiver for 1 person. So now I can grow 14!  Tho I never go over 12. 12 is the perfect number so I always have 6 (or less due to males) in flower and 6 in veg.  My bro has had stomach and liver problems for the decade i've known him. He hasn't been able to work or really do anything because of his illness. So now i'm his caregiver and I tell ya its so much better with 12 plants. (14 allowed but that's a little too much work)

Now I can have some variety. And I told him anything I give him can never be sold or put out on the street or in the hands of kids. He says no problem and only smokes once in a while. So all is good!

And since both of us have stomach issues now (My digestive problems are only since 2009, course when I was 350 pounds we hung out cause neither of us (despite his being too skinny) ever ran around doing anything given our limitations. 

He's a good honest friend with a legit illness and the better I find a strain that works for my needs the most likely it works for his too!  So life is treating me well in this department.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 11, 2011)

Just curious...How long will seeds last for until they aren't good anymore ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2011)

They can last a lifetime the lOngest seeds I stored were three years old and popped with no problem


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> Just curious...How long will seeds last for until they aren't good anymore ?


heh only 2 years. hence i'm a collector. but some seeds will last decades you just don't know which of the few it will be.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 11, 2011)

Dude timmah just popped 30 yr old seeds. I don't know the germ rate but I know so popped.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

just read that alphakronik interview interview in skunk. i looked at his strains af.ter it was talked about on here. i think i may order them and some of sannies gear. but of course wont have room for a while!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes akg got some good lookers right now and mainly based on elite cuts so that's great.Sannies got some great sounding stuff as well.I got some of his gear that I will be trying soon


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

i was just on another forum and they have a sticky now warning members about using the attitude.. something along the lines of a few people have recently gotten busted after an order was snagged by customs or something along those lines.. two or 3 of them were in brazil and not the us, but i just thought i'd bring it up here since i haven't seen anyone here mention it at all yet..
i know that cmt1984 already read and posted in the thread, not sure if pipe dreams saw it yet.. but yah, just wanted to put it out there.. hate doing so as i was a huge advocate of the tude for sure as i'm sure a lot of us are, i just wanted to warn everyone to be careful and to use safe addy's if you already don't..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad I got alot of stuff I wanted from them.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah well I probably have a good 50 strains just from attitude and if sannies shit is as good as everyone says I might not need to order from the tude anymore.

Unless they have a good promo lol.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

With you lot having a fetish for collecting good genetics, I have to ask, what do you think is the best smoke you've grown to date?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks racer. i got my order from attitude today just fine....but i wont be ordering for a bit...

the best ive had to date would be querkle and ak47.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2011)

The best would be Tahoe og


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

safe addys and throw away credit cards are a must....but thank you for the heads up racer. 

@airwave i would say sour d is the best ive done.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The best would be Tahoe og


This is why I'm growing tahoe and jedi kush. 

Jack Herer. 

And on a side note, know how I was worried about losin my pink plushberry pheno?

I'm just gonna graft a piece onto another plant and let it reveg on there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks racer. i got my order from attitude today just fine....but i wont be ordering for a bit...
> 
> the best ive had to date would be querkle and ak47.


 yah, i saw that you had said that you were waiting on an order... i don't like to spread viscous rumors, but if i can help protect one grower from getting busted, i think it was worth it in the end.. glad to hear that everything worked out for you though cmt..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2011)

You can still clone her nomatter how far in flowering.

Trust me u will be happy with the Tahoe of for sure


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

i think my favs so far have been dr greenthumbs og kush, and chocolate rain from sannies for sure... sour kush from rp / dna was pretty banging as well..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

hey wyte, have you grown any of cali cons bubba kush yet?? i just picked up a pack of these not so long ago, and was wondering how the smoke on them was... i had to go with the fems as they were sold out of the regulars when i made my order, and i wanted to but something in order to get in on the free pack of jedi kush, again, lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

lol you're the man racer.

im also interested in hearing how they are...i want to grow them out so bad but i hate fems...maybe i'll pop one next...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

i see a lot of you got down on that free jedi.have any of you had the deathstar? i am really lookin forward to runnin that tahoe og. its been gettin so many props. whats the best pheno look, smell,taste like?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

yup, not too many here would pass on a free 10 pack from cali con...no matter what the strain..

whats the info on darkstar? is that cali con too?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yup, not too many here would pass on a free 10 pack from cali con...no matter what the strain..
> 
> whats the info on darkstar? is that cali con too?


i said deathstar(ecsdXsensi star) the clone that swerve hit with pollen from sfv to make jedi.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 2 more orders coming from Tude, thanks for sketching me out...lol. WTF can they do if you are legal though? Raid your house for ordering seeds? These people they are busting must be blowing it up, I don't see any other reason they would kick your door down for ordering some beans. Just Sayin


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

Dude I could never order seeds again and be fine so it rly doesn't worry me ill wait till its all cool

But look at it this way, if attitude threw the badass june promo to make up for the highlife hack, then imagine the promo they will throw over this rumor.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I have 2 more orders coming from Tude, thanks for sketching me out...lol. WTF can they do if you are legal though? Raid your house for ordering seeds? These people they are busting must be blowing it up, I don't see any other reason they would kick your door down for ordering some beans. Just Sayin


 the crazy thing is even if you're med, seeds are still illegal to possess in the us, which is simply retarded imo of course... and i even if i had a card would be calling myself legal as it's still not really legal as it simply looks like the feds are never going to change their minds about marijuana being a schedule 3 drug, and the federal law is always going to trump state law every time.. those are the ones i'd be worried about kicking my door down, not some local yahoo popo dpt..
and the thing i will never like about having a card is that you're required to pretty much give up your name and address and every other piece of information about yourself to the powers that be in order to be verified or whatever... that just goes against every grain of my being to tell them my name and all, i just feel that i'd never know who's hands that info may fall into..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yup, not too many here would pass on a free 10 pack from cali con...no matter what the strain..
> 
> whats the info on darkstar? is that cali con too?


 lmao... you and me both my brother.. i'm dying to hear a good review on them.. i've run a lot of fem's so far, and haven't had any issues on any of them up to know... all females and no hermie problems..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

dam...i've ran 3 fems, all dif strains, all hermied lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam...i've ran 3 fems, all dif strains, all hermied lol.


 damn, what breeders cmt??


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

greenhouse bubba (not surprising)....sativa seeds blackberry (hermied real early but not bad enough for me to kill it off, turned out to be the best tasting smoke ive ever had and it never produced anymore nanners)...and now a dpd fem, which came from a private breeder.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't like fems but ill run them if there from good breeders. 

Its not such a big deal when ur only runnin a handful of plants. I have got a few hermies from fem seeds I got from a friend but I caught them in time cuz I watched them like a hawk.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

hydgrow said:


> Anyone else get in on this or just me?
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/blue-chocolate-fusion-seeds.html


I hadn't even seen it till now. All I know is Fusion seeds came out and the thais were sold out immediately. I've heard a lot about dabney blue reminds me a lot of the blueberry pheno I had, straight upp BB muffins. I have so many blueberries and hybrids it's crazy. I do have some fusion seeds that were never released (JH x C5 Haze) cuz I'm a total lucksack. Speaking of which, my wife just won the lottery. No joke we deposited $244,000 into our bank account this week. Don't mean to brag but holy crap it feels great and I wanted to share.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

im not lettin my hermie problem sway me from fems thats for sure, lots of good genetics out there only available in fem.

yeah, i check my garden a couple times daily...plus i smoke a joint in front of it with the doors open every night  ...so i catch shit right away too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I hadn't even seen it till now. All I know is Fusion seeds came out and the thais were sold out immediately. I've heard a lot about dabney blue reminds me a lot of the blueberry pheno I had, straight upp BB muffins. I have so many blueberries and hybrids it's crazy. I do have some fusion seeds that were never released (JH x C5 Haze) cuz I'm a total lucksack. Speaking of which, my wife just won the lottery. No joke we deposited $244,000 into our bank account this week. Don't mean to brag but holy crap it feels great and I wanted to share.


dude thats fuckin awesome, congrats!! does that call for growroom upgrades and additions to the ol' seed list? i know thats what i'd do with about 10 grand of that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey wyte, have you grown any of cali cons bubba kush yet?? i just picked up a pack of these not so long ago, and was wondering how the smoke on them was... i had to go with the fems as they were sold out of the regulars when i made my order, and i wanted to but something in order to get in on the free pack of jedi kush, again, lol...


I got 1 female that I'm making a mom a 2 corleone Kush clones.The corleone is fire and frosty but the pre 98 it's my first female our of 5 far


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

did ya save any pollen from the pre98's??


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I hadn't even seen it till now. All I know is Fusion seeds came out and the thais were sold out immediately. I've heard a lot about dabney blue reminds me a lot of the blueberry pheno I had, straight upp BB muffins. I have so many blueberries and hybrids it's crazy. I do have some fusion seeds that were never released (JH x C5 Haze) cuz I'm a total lucksack. Speaking of which, my wife just won the lottery. No joke we deposited $244,000 into our bank account this week. Don't mean to brag but holy crap it feels great and I wanted to share.


 holy fucking shit pipe..that's about all i have to say on that other than congrats of course.. what type of lottery was it, scratch offs, pick 4 or what have you?? damn, i'm salty as hell for sure. is that the entire amount or you still have more coming in yet?? that's fucking sweet.. and here i am trying to figure out how to come up with $2500 for this vw karman ghia i just saw for sale today, lol... very awesome for you..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I hadn't even seen it till now. All I know is Fusion seeds came out and the thais were sold out immediately. I've heard a lot about dabney blue reminds me a lot of the blueberry pheno I had, straight upp BB muffins. I have so many blueberries and hybrids it's crazy. I do have some fusion seeds that were never released (JH x C5 Haze) cuz I'm a total lucksack. Speaking of which, my wife just won the lottery. No joke we deposited $244,000 into our bank account this week. Don't mean to brag but holy crap it feels great and I wanted to share.


Congrats on the big win! Awesome! I got one of my orders from Tude today and the cops have not kicked my door in yet so hopefully I am good.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn pipe you lucky mofo congrats!

Will u be upgradin the system?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> holy fucking shit pipe..that's about all i have to say on that other than congrats of course.. what type of lottery was it, scratch offs, pick 4 or what have you?? damn, i'm salty as hell for sure. is that the entire amount or you still have more coming in yet?? that's fucking sweet.. and here i am trying to figure out how to come up with $2500 for this vw karman ghia i just saw for sale today, lol... very awesome for you..


Thanks dude, it was prretty unreal. We actually have been working on a lawsuit for the last 7 years. We've had to spend our own money on medecine and the loss of our vehicles and leans/debt for surgeries and shit. We have been pretty broke for some time now since I have been out of work. We kinda got fucked outta tons of money but finally settled for some $. We got the check for 69k last week and we are waiting on another twice that. I was online buyng silver since I sold all mine after I lost my job and my wife comes home like are you sitting down? 10$ scratch ticket grand prize 250k 175.5K after taxes. Didn't really believe it and I was afraid I was going to die or something but it's official and real. I got some beer in the freezer, drinks are on me.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

when it rains i pours as they say. It's been raining a lot in colorado.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn I gues I gotta go buy me some scratchers.

What kinda did u win on?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

glad to hear someone who actually needs it won. 

last time someone won around here...they bought a motor home and a shitload of coke and got busted in arizona...they're in jail and their kids are in foster care...fuckin idioits...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 11, 2011)

congrats pipe!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> glad to hear someone who actually needs it won.
> 
> last time someone won around here...they bought a motor home and a shitload of coke and got busted in arizona...they're in jail and their kids are in foster care...fuckin idioits...


Fuck no. We are getting the fuck out of our trailer! I hate it here.....A house of our own is all we ever wanted but we got shitty credit and I never really had a large income to make it doable. We are buying a house straight cash, no interest no taking it for default of loan etc. I am pretty good at saving money once I have it. That's why I am investing in silver again I was bummedI had to sell it all and it's tripled in value since then. I don't do drugs anymore so don't worry bout that. 

Last wood it was a 10$ scratch ticket. I feel sorry for everyone else, there was 2 grand prizes and they both have already been claimed. Make sure you check your local lottery for info on what prizes are still available before you play.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

i've been playing win a week for life for ages now... i once got two out of the three needed win for lifes and i nearly shat my pants then, i can't imagine actually winning something, let alone that much cash..
but if it weren't for bad luck, i'd have no luck at all, lol... and being that i have a super addictive personality that i've learned about the hard way with hard drugs in my past, i'm better off not getting into gambling and what not.. me, i've probably spent close to that amount just on hard drugs in all of my years of using, lol... oh well, at least i've some cool stories to tell the grand kids, someones that is as i'm not very likely to have any myself, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

lol so you'd be like those fuckers that bought all the coke and got busted.

i miss my hard drug days....i was real big on ex and blow....mmmmmm....


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Fuck no. We are getting the fuck out of our trailer! I hate it here.....A house of our own is all we ever wanted but we got shitty credit and I never really had a large income to make it doable. We are buying a house straight cash, no interest no taking it for default of loan etc. I am pretty good at saving money once I have it. That's why I am investing in silver again I was bummedI had to sell it all and it's tripled in value since then. I don't do drugs anymore so don't worry bout that.
> 
> 
> 
> Last wood it was a 10$ scratch ticket. I feel sorry for everyone else, there was 2 grand prizes and they both have already been claimed. Make sure you check your local lottery for info on what prizes are still available before you play.



Are you sure about silver? I bought when it was at the £17 and £19 mark. It recently went up to...£32, I think it was, now it's back down to £25, but it still seems a little too high to buy to me.

Congrats on the win, btw.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've been playing win a week for life for ages now... i once got two out of the three needed win for lifes and i nearly shat my pants then, i can't imagine actually winning something, let alone that much cash..
> but if it weren't for bad luck, i'd have no luck at all, lol... and being that i have a super addictive personality that i've learned about the hard way with hard drugs in my past, i'm better off not getting into gambling and what not.. me, i've probably spent close to that amount just on hard drugs in all of my years of using, lol... oh well, at least i've some cool stories to tell the grand kids, someones that is as i'm not very likely to have any myself, lol..


Yeah we aren't hardcore players. I cringe when I look at the probability of winning. We buy every once in a while maybe 2-3 times a month. My family has been playing the lottery, casino gambling and scratch tickets heavily for many many years and they never won anything like this. My mom has got like 5 #s on the lotto like 3 or 4 times I bet. My granpa once won a jeep on a progressive slot I think. I am actually a little glad that online poker is shut down. I always felt I was a great player and one day I would a huge amount of money in it. I liked playing but I honestly don't trust the sites to much. I won $4k one night on my birthday but I didn't win anything else for the following year and ran $200 into 1$, when they got indicted. 

I used to be pretty heavy coc user too. It's crazy to think how at 16 I was able to have 500$ a week just to do coke when I didn't have a job. One dauy I was all strung out on meth or something and had a fat bag of good dank that I barely touched. I was like WTF I love smoking weed and I don't even do that because of drugs. I just decided to be a pot head again I smoked the bag and never really looked back besides a couple recreational situations where I wanted to (i was drunk I am always down when I'm drunk ). And they say weed is a gateway drug.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats pipe!!! Buy a house a nice couch and super swanky bed!!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Are you sure about silver? I bought when it was at the £17 and £19 mark. It recently went up to...£32, I think it was, now it's back down to £25, but it still seems a little too high to buy to me.
> 
> Congrats on the win, btw.


yeah i bought a little at 17$. At the time I was heavily invested in gold and mildly into silver. I know it's high now but will it go back up to 50$ or down to 17$? I think the odds are more in favor of silver doubing again then gold because it's so high and out of the budgets of most small investors. (im not an expert I buy totally off of feeling ATM)I am not looking for the uick flip though, I want something to pass on to my children when I'm gone. My strategy is, if it drops you keep buying. It will drrop your overall cost/oz down and I wouldn't sell it if I was going to lose money on it. Plus, if it goes up now you'll kick yourself for not getting in while you could. I had 7k$ I was interested and everyone kept saying it's a bad investment. gold was 700$/oz. That day I was watching the market it went up a record 90$ that day and I bought. It continued to rise and I was waiting for 1500$/oz everyone said it's not gonna happen. I had to sell at 1100$ and still made profit but if I could've held onto it, I would have doubled it. I'll pick a number like 50-60$ to sell some to turn a little profit and again drop down my cost, but I invested in some graded coins too that aren't based on silver value alone. Maybe not the wisest investments now, but I really have a desire for certain coins. Just like seeds I just gotta have em. 


I splurged a little on this one, (toned coins is what got me into silver) but it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Speaking of which I need a beer.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol so you'd be like those fuckers that bought all the coke and got busted.
> 
> i miss my hard drug days....i was real big on ex and blow....mmmmmm....


 lol, nah, i've been clean off of heroin for ten years this past may, and coke even longer than that... so, no money being spent on any of that crap from me anymore, lol..
and i hear you about being down when you drink pipe.. that is pretty much why i try not to drink anymore.. i'm the same way, get a lil buzz on and i was running over the bridge in search of some blow.. can't be doing that now a days, so i just try to avoid alcohol at all times.. i'll have a drink once in awhile, but nothing to crazy for me, lol.. just can't live like that today...
and i was the same way about bud when i was on heavier shit, especially heroin... i couldn't even look at bud when i was on it.. it was too much of a downer, and on top of dope, it was just a bad combo for me.. plus, who had money for weed when you had a dope habit, lol, not me, that's for sure.. i don't miss those days one lil bit tbh.. so glad i got clean when i did..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

Luckily I lost my coke dealer's number and the other got hemmed up. To even get drugs I would have to go through a few addict middlemen which goes against every frugal and stingy bone in my body. All I would be able to talk about is how we overpayed for the coke, oh and we need more.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Luckily I lost my coke dealer's number and the other got hemmed up. To even get drugs I would have to go through a few addict middlemen which goes against every frugal and stingy bone in my body. All I would be able to talk about is how we overpayed for the coke, oh and we need more.


 lmao.. i liked that last part about needing more.. sounds a bit familiar, lmao..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, nah, i've been clean off of heroin for ten years this past may, and coke even longer than that... so, no money being spent on any of that crap from me anymore, lol..
> and i hear you about being down when you drink pipe.. that is pretty much why i try not to drink anymore.. i'm the same way, get a lil buzz on and i was running over the bridge in search of some blow.. can't be doing that now a days, so i just try to avoid alcohol at all times.. i'll have a drink once in awhile, but nothing to crazy for me, lol.. just can't live like that today...
> and i was the same way about bud when i was on heavier shit, especially heroin... i couldn't even look at bud when i was on it.. it was too much of a downer, and on top of dope, it was just a bad combo for me.. plus, who had money for weed when you had a dope habit, lol, not me, that's for sure.. i don't miss those days one lil bit tbh.. so glad i got clean when i did..


sounds just like me..except for the heroin...just blow and pills for me...all it left me with is a bad heart valve and the hankering to snort something whenever i see someone do it on tv lol. used to bit of an alcoholic too but my crohns put an end to the drinking when i got real sick in my early 20's.



Pipe Dream said:


> Luckily I lost my coke dealer's number and the other got hemmed up. To even get drugs I would have to go through a few addict middlemen which goes against every frugal and stingy bone in my body. All I would be able to talk about is how we overpayed for the coke, oh and we need more.


yeah i lost all my dealers numbers too...had to so i could quit. 

lmfao oh and we need more...that sounds like me to a T. i'm glad we didnt know each other back in the day...us 3 would probably be dead by now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> sounds just like me..except for the heroin...just blow and pills for me...all it left me with is a bad heart valve and the hankering to snort something whenever i see someone do it on tv lol.
> 
> 
> yeah i lost all my dealers numbers too...had to so i could quit.
> ...


 well of course i didn't start off doing heroin, mostly lots and lots of coke for a few years, than i moved on to the dope for a few years, which brought me down rather quickly if i do say so..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

lol well i assumed that..not too many people jump right in with heroin. a close friend of mine has been battling H addiction for many many years...he cleans up for a year or so, gets a job and a place to stay and what not, then goes on a binge and is missing for a while...was awol for 6 months last time...its sad. you're lucky you got off it man, good job brotha.

i'd probably still be on coke if it wasnt for my heart...one night, did almost and 8ball of some bomb...then i noticed my heart would stop for a second, and then start back up again. i ignored it til it happened again...found out i have a faulty valve and my heart backs up with blood and it pauses for a second cuz its working too hard to pump all the blood out, there are 2 known causes, heredity and cocaine abuse...stay off the drugs and booze kids....stick to the weed


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol well i assumed that..not too many people jump right in with heroin. a close friend of mine has been battling H addiction for many many years...he cleans up for a year or so, gets a job and a place to stay and what not, then goes on a binge and is missing for a while...was awol for 6 months last time...its sad. you're lucky you got off it man, good job brotha.
> 
> i'd probably still be on coke if it wasnt for my heart...one night, did almost and 8ball of some bomb...then i noticed my heart would stop for a second, and then start back up again. i ignored it til it happened again...found out i have a faulty valve and my heart backs up with blood and it pauses for a second cuz its working too hard to pump all the blood out, there are 2 known causes, heredity and cocaine abuse...stay off the drugs and booze kids....stick to the weed


 yah, i'm kinda scared that i effed up my heart as well with a lil too much coke over the years.. i used to sweat like a pig when i was using, and a few times it felt like my heart was going to jump right out of my chest which kinda scared the poo out of me..
i really should get a thorough physical, but i have to say that i'm a lil scurred at what they may find, and i like to live in ignorance regarding my health, lol... i do get an aids test once a year as well as have been tested for hep, both negatives thankfully, but i have to say i was rather scared the first time i got an aids test no doubt..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

oh for sure dude, any tests are scary as fuck...ignorance truly is bliss. smart move on the aids and hep test...you got your head on right.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh for sure dude, any tests are scary as fuck...ignorance truly is bliss. smart move on the aids and hep test...you got your head on right.


 lol, the way i look at it is if my hearts effed up, it's only affecting me, but if i had hep or the hiv, well, that would affect some other people as well, not many mind you, lol, but some.. and i couldln't live with myself going around passing that shit on to other innocent people like i know some other people do..
i spent a very short time living with this guy who got aids from the needle, and he had sex with this chic and never told her that he had aids.. not sure if they used a condom, but i almost fell the fuck over when i heard that he did that shit to someone.. totally made me lose so much respect for the dude for being able to do that shit to someone, idk.. but i could never live like that for sure..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

lol good way to look at it. and lol at not that many people.

thats fucked up, i dont know how anybody could do that to someone...i'd kill a bitch if we fucked and then i found out she didnt tell me she had aids..


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 11, 2011)

hey on that other site you 2 are on do I trade beans or clones or both?


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> With you lot having a fetish for collecting good genetics, I have to ask, what do you think is the best smoke you've grown to date?


TGA Subcool Vortex.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol good way to look at it. and lol at not that many people.
> 
> thats fucked up, i dont know how anybody could do that to someone...i'd kill a bitch if we fucked and then i found out she didnt tell me she had aids..


 yah, no shit, even if i used protection.. i think the choice of whether or not i want to be exposed to something like that should be up to me, and not the other person laying in the bed..
and yah, i really had a lot of respect for the dude before i had heard that shit.. he really seemed to have his shit together, living with aids can't be easy, was taking care of his sisters out of control teen aged son, let me live with him for a couple of months when i was really down and out on my luck, and then that bomb shell fell on my ears. i forget how i heard about it.. i think i knew he had told me that the chick didn't know he has aids, then one day i was talking to her on the phone and she said that they had fucked, and i almost feel over.. i really wanted to say something to her, but i didn't think it was my place to do so..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

I am going to kill myself. (no i am not serious) RB i think your mailbox may be full. I just wrote you a fucking 2 beer long novel and accidentaly closed it after sending and it didn't go through. 

It was mainly some bitching and moaning about my old job. I sent you the same post like a year ago so I will save you the snooze fest. I wanted to know what you were doing in the job scene, your ideas, plans and thoughhts. PM me or respond in this thread. I am not rich, my wife is. We get to reverse roles I think she's getting laid off and I am gonna have to find work when we figure out where we are gonna live. At least I will hhave a dope ass grow area and man cave to come home too!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> sounds just like me..except for the heroin...


Holy shit that's funny and borderline sig worthy. LOL I haven't even read the rest of this post but this had me dieing of laughter.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, no shit, even if i used protection.. i think the choice of whether or not i want to be exposed to something like that should be up to me, and not the other person laying in the bed..
> and yah, i really had a lot of respect for the dude before i had heard that shit.. he really seemed to have his shit together, living with aids can't be easy, was taking care of his sisters out of control teen aged son, let me live with him for a couple of months when i was really down and out on my luck, and then that bomb shell fell on my ears. i forget how i heard about it.. i think i knew he had told me that the chick didn't know he has aids, then one day i was talking to her on the phone and she said that they had fucked, and i almost feel over.. i really wanted to say something to her, but i didn't think it was my place to do so..


fucked up brotha. i think i might have told her...may not be your place but thats some serious shit....tough call there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I am going to kill myself. (no i am not serious) RB i think your mailbox may be full. I just wrote you a fucking 2 beer long novel and accidentaly closed it after sending and it didn't go through.
> 
> It was mainly some bitching and moaning about my old job. I sent you the same post like a year ago so I will save you the snooze fest. I wanted to know what you were doing in the job scene, your ideas, plans and thoughhts. PM me or respond in this thread. I am not rich, my wife is. We get to reverse roles I think she's getting laid off and I am gonna have to find work when we figure out where we are gonna live. At least I will hhave a dope ass grow area and man cave to come home too!


 lol at that.. as a matter of fact, i just deleted most of my messages, so if you want to type it out again, it's all ready for you, lmao.. j'k of course... and why is it that it's only the pm's or posts that are like a fucking encyclopedia that end up getting erased and never the ones that say heyo or whatever, lol..
i know that i once was doing my resume, spent fucking hours on it, then i went to save it or did something, and poof, it was gone, and boy was i pissed to say the least...
i'll get back to that pm pd.. but right now, i'm out of work, but i've got to end that seriously soon as i'm running out of money quickly..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Holy shit that's funny and borderline sig worthy. LOL I haven't even read the rest of this post but this had me dieing of laughter.


lmao cool, im always happy to get a good laugh...even better when my serious statements like that one get a laugh


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol at that.. as a matter of fact, i just deleted most of my messages, so if you want to type it out again, it's all ready for you, lmao.. j'k of course... and why is it that it's only the pm's or posts that are like a fucking encyclopedia that end up getting erased and never the ones that say heyo or whatever, lol..
> i know that i once was doing my resume, spent fucking hours on it, then i went to save it or did something, and poof, it was gone, and boy was i pissed to say the least...
> i'll get back to that pm pd.. but right now, i'm out of work, but i've got to end that seriously soon as i'm running out of money quickly..


yup..ive only exited out of pm's/emails a couple times and they were all long ones...and i rarely send long messages..

i exited out of my seed list once before i saved it...i wanted to die after that lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

I guess all the drug addicts are seed collectors too.

We've just changed addictions.

Ibeen on methadone for about 14 months. Growin buds is the only thing that's kept me clean so far.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

an addictive personality will cling to anything...i have many addictions...none of which are drugs anymore.

methadone...ive never tried it.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well of course i didn't start off doing heroin, mostly lots and lots of coke for a few years, than i moved on to the dope for a few years, which brought me down rather quickly if i do say so..


I literally stopped doing meth because it lasted forever and I liked it like no other drug I had ever done. Oh and everybody else seemed to not be able to do it without becoming a shady ass theif/scab picker, sup with that?



> probably still be on coke if it wasnt for my heart...one night, did almost and 8ball of some bomb...then i noticed my heart would stop for a second, and then start back up again. i ignored it til it happened again...found out i have a faulty valve and my heart backs up with blood and it pauses for a second cuz its working too hard to pump all the blood out, there are 2 known causes, heredity and cocaine abuse...stay off the drugs and booze kids....stick to the weed


Holy crap man. That must have been brutal on you! I will admit one time I smoked a bunch of crack and eventually everone wound down and my wife went to sleep. I was so afraid to go to sleep because my heart was beating so fast and my breathing was manual. I felt that if I went to sleep I would never wake up and I had problems sleeping on that stuff anyways even though it made me tired. I was a total coke head at the time too so it wasn't like oh that's what being high on coke feels like, I will never forget that experience and to my knowledge, I don't have a bad heart.



> i spent a very short time living with this guy who got aids from the needle, and he had sex with this chic and never told her that he had aids.. not sure if they used a condom, but i almost fell the fuck over when i heard that he did that shit to someone.. totally made me lose so much respect for the dude for being able to do that shit to someone, idk.. but i could never live like that for sure




That's like on par with molestation as far as I'm concerned.


Like I said I spent a whhile on that post so I have been catching up and responding repeatedly as I go.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

so no other ex heads here eh? i fuckin loved that shit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I guess all the drug addicts are seed collectors too.
> 
> We've just changed addictions.
> 
> Ibeen on methadone for about 14 months. Growin buds is the only thing that's kept me clean so far.


 christ, it would really help if i learned how to read before i go ahead and type out a ass long response, lol.. but yah, i've been on methadone for over ten years now too... it don't do poo for you though other than stop you from jonseing..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

oh i know all about it, just never tried it. i also hate the trade one drug for another, but imo, that trade is worth it.

have you tried to get off it before? the methadone that is.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh i know all about it, just never tried it. i also hate the trade one drug for another, but imo, that trade is worth it.
> 
> have you tried to get off it before? the methadone that is.


 not yet.. the only thing i've done this far is lower my dose down to 40 mg's a day, which is like hardly anything to begin with.. i know some people there who are over 200mg's a day, which to me is just retarded, why stop using dope if you want to medicate with methadone.. idk, who am i though.. but no, i've never tried in the 10 years i've been there.. i'm sure i'd be good to go as i haven't used since the day i went on it over ten years ago.. but part of me wonders if that is because i have that shit in me, or is it truly just because i don't want to use it anymore and i'm beyond it now?? it seems like a different person to me when i think of my using days, and can't picture myself doing that today, but if i think back before i used it, i would have thought the same thing, lol... i just think it's the fear that holds me back from getting off of it..
i think when i get to a good point in my life, get a steady job again and get some money in the bank and i feel good about where i'm at in life, i'm going to get off of it once and for all..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah dude, that sounds like a good plan...you gotta be happy with where you're at or it will just make it that much harder. i feel ya though, i was afraid to get pain killers for my kidney stones and back pain...didnt want to get back into to all that again...but now that i grow my own, i have enough bud to keep me away from abusing all my pain meds....although i have had a few very fun nights with percocet in the passed year lol 

all that shit is scary...the want/need for that snort, hit, drop or whatever is powerful. there's been a few times where i came real close to gettin some ex...but ive stayed away from it thus far.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao cool, im always happy to get a good laugh...even better when my serious statements like that one get a laugh


I meant no disrespect or to minimize the significance of a heroin addiction. I was merely reading things out of context and the way I read it seemed funny. It seemed like a statement u might make in place of "cool story bro" or something LOL. I do believe what was saifd about us getting to together would be very bad. I have actually had to end relationships with peoplebecause I was a bad influence or that we simly brought out the worst in each other even if we had a great time doing it. Don'tthink this works here but :friends:

I think I'm all caught up now. With this thread you never really know though do you? + rep to post 1 but I'm sure I will hhave to spread rep around first.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

no man, no disrespect taken what so ever. you guys couldn't say anything to offend me.

i ended quite a few relationships when i got off the blow...i had to. you said it right, brought the worst out for sure.


----------



## tardis (Jul 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> no man, no disrespect taken what so ever. you guys couldn't say anything to offend me.
> 
> i ended quite a few relationships when i got off the blow...i had to. you said it right, brought the worst out for sure.


I've come to learn that drugs are bad. Marijuana is like a drug but doesn't cause any of the damage the others do. Tobacco is evil. 

Drugs bad, Cannabis Good.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been slowly going down on my dose but it takes a long time. 

But I've been on methadone and gotten hi too. It doesn't keep u clean.

I seriously get such serenity from my garden, its gotten me thru many a craving.

I buy seeds now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I meant no disrespect or to minimize the significance of a heroin addiction. I was merely reading things out of context and the way I read it seemed funny. It seemed like a statement u might make in place of "cool story bro" or something LOL. I do believe what was saifd about us getting to together would be very bad. I have actually had to end relationships with peoplebecause I was a bad influence or that we simly brought out the worst in each other even if we had a great time doing it. Don'tthink this works here but :friends:
> 
> I think I'm all caught up now. With this thread you never really know though do you? + rep to post 1 but I'm sure I will hhave to spread rep around first.


 lol at that one pipe.. in the real world as well as on the web, i have no friends, lol.. but seriously, i did have to end pretty much all of my friendships in order to get clean as well.. i don't know what was harder, walking away from drugs, or walking away from people i've known for years and years... but there's really no other way around it is there? nada.. sometimes you've just gotta bite the bullet and do what is needed to do what is best for you, as hard as that may seem at the time..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 11, 2011)

Friends? I burned those bridges a while ago. I have done somme stuff I am not proud of that's for sure. I have a feeling I'm going to be having a lot of "friends" again though.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

lol yeah dude..i'll be your friend if ya cut me a check


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 12, 2011)

I sold coke for about 3 yrs steady and that's just as hard to quit as doing it. You get used to the cash and the lifestyle. I ended up quitting and moved to Cali to clear my head and ground myself again.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like me racer.

As I get older I have fewer and fewer friemnds, but I spend more and more time with my family. Guess I'm maturing lol.

I had tons of friends before. But now that I have my own house, how many do I trust to let them come over? Let alone even know where I live?! Friends... right...

I been on my own for almost 6 yeard now. Homeless a lot, halfway houses. Finally have my own house and all I need is my garden and family (and seed collectors thread lol).

I'm only 21.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

Been needing to update my list so here it is 

Akg-
BelkA 
Tallegio
Bubba love
Snowdawg bs and 2
Jackpot royal 
Omega dawg
Disbar
Snozzberry cheddarwurst

Cali connection
Blackwater 
Chem4 og
Chem valley Kush
Sour og
Tahoe og
Larry og
Julius caesar
Corleone Kush
Larry x Chem valley
Bubba x Larry
Chem valley x corleone kush

San ies-

Herijuana
The mask
Cheesberry haze
Killing fields 
Killing Kush

Th seeds 

Buku
Darkstar
Sage
Kushage
Heavy duty fruity

Dinafem

Power Kush
White widow 
Diesel
Moby dick Cali hash
Blue widow

Tga

Q.train 
Querkle
Jtr

G13

Bb gum
Nl auto
Sour ak

Private breeders

Grapefruit diesel
White widow
Cracker jack
White dawg 
Cheesequake x ak
Cheesequake x q.train
The white x og Kush
Lemon Chem og
Rez Chem x sour
Rez Chem x sour x headband
Rez Chem x sour x og 18
Triple d
Ultimate Chem 08
Magic monkey
Gorilla grapei


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2011)

nice list!

what is behind magic monkey?

i almost pulled the trigger on g13 "sour ak" today.

but went with "master kush" instead.

g13 is another company with a weak website & almost zero data on flower time, yield, etc.

i dont get these seed companies. makes me wonder if half the shit we have at our disposal is even tested.

on that note...

rez gear... what to say... my friend ran his sour d ibl and got 75% hermies from a rather large selection.

now that's quality!

g13 : cause i am a fan of (legit, landrace) ak ...sour ak is one of those crosses that speaks to my "grow soul". 

hope you run that g13 strain so we can check it out & get some data.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

Merlin x gorilla grape is what magic monkey is I believe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

I might just run the sour ak since it's only one seed of it.just add it with the othr plants.I'm still trying to decide what's next. I wNt to try my crosses along with Chem crosses I got but still undecided


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2011)

magic monkey = i think have that cross.

brb... let me check my stash

i would love to see that "sour ak" in a journal... it's always a gamble if you have only one seed.

lol... close i just checked... i have magic merlin x dna lemon skunk.

& i finally got a legit cutting of "hawgsbreath" on the way... along with some other gems.

so its been a good day as far as genetics goes.

few "legion og" pics... i chopped this yesterday.


----------



## tardis (Jul 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Been needing to update my list so here it is
> 
> Akg-
> BelkA
> ...


Damn!!! and I thought I had a collection! You gonna have a great couple years!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

tardis said:


> Damn!!! and I thought I had a collection! You gonna have a great couple years!


 Tell me about it


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 12, 2011)

I rly need to update my list also.

Where can you get gorilla grape at wbw? 

And what is akgs disbar? Never heard of it


----------



## tardis (Jul 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> And what is akgs disbar? Never heard of it


AlphaKronik Seeds are at the tude. You can read interview with Alphakronik in Skunk Magazine this month I think.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 12, 2011)

I kno I mean the strain, disbar, he no longer sells it so I'm wondering what it is. Genetic wise.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

I got them from a really good person but disbar is akg eisbear my phone auto filled it sorry


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol 

I got my promo order today. 

I rly wanna start some seeds but I don't have any room for like 3 weeks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol my friend


----------



## tardis (Jul 12, 2011)

Ever hear of a strain called "Seven" I got a clone of it from a hawaii grower and not sure what it is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 12, 2011)

Never heard of that sounds like it could be a local clone strain


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2011)

never heard of it, nor has seedfinder.com...


----------



## tardis (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for trying, all I know is odds are its good, so i'm gonna veg it big and put it out to flower when the time is right.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey does anyone have word about Riot seeds? 

Just read 2 different places he is having problems with the po po.

No starting shit just want to make sure everyone is safe.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

Idk but is he runnin his biz from the US?

I used to think id move to cali someday, but I think colorado has better mmj laws than cali. Colorado seems to embrace and enjoy mmj and cali is 50/50.

I do love th ocean tho

Also, I've done some experimental pruning on the tahoes and jedis. Nothing major, butsince I topped them, and there bushing out, and the nodes are so tight, I cut off all the fan leaves shading new growth tips, or my "future branches". I want em nice and thick cuz I really wanna train the shit out of these girls.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

Id move to CO instead of Cali..CO is real nice to



and yeah that sounds like a deff local clone strain..i keep hearing about these new cuts at dispenseries..so im gueesing their all local clones


----------



## hempstead (Jul 13, 2011)

Whats up peops. Done growing for the season so I haven't been on much. Glad to see the thread keeps growing. heh

I am so tempted to start a few more but I have way too much weed as it is and can't even smoke right now. Doctors tend to blow yah off in the south if you smoke, cunts. It still baffles me how they can try and turn me into a junky with medicine that does not help but treat me like a junky if I use marijuana which works and is not addictive. 

/bitching on
Funny thing is they offered to send me to treatment to help me quit and I told em nope I am all set I already quit and marijuana is not addictive so why would anyone need help. Then they kinda look at you with a raised eyebrow. The trick to taking a break from weed is to not try it when you are out of weed but when you have a pound curing it is really easy because you always have the option to smoke if you really want to. Dumb rednecks down here and I can not wait to sell me house in this rancid state of Florida. /bitching off


----------



## tardis (Jul 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Whats up peops. Done growing for the season so I haven't been on much. Glad to see the thread keeps growing. heh
> 
> I am so tempted to start a few more but I have way too much weed as it is and can't even smoke right now. Doctors tend to blow yah off in the south if you smoke, cunts. It still baffles me how they can try and turn me into a junky with medicine that does not help but treat me like a junky if I use marijuana which works and is not addictive.
> 
> ...


Its more profitable for them to give you these other drugs despite the fact that Cannabis is a much much safer alternative. But its not profitable to doctors yet and they like to give the big rich pharmeceutical more business. It all comes down to their money being more important to them then your life.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 13, 2011)

A very sensible rant my friend.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

I know I might be late but raskal has a drop after the white and wifi of white sour d ,white urkle and the fire og bx reg seeds can't wait for those to drop I think I will be buying that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know I might be late but raskal has a drop after the white and wifi of white sour d ,white urkle and the fire og bx reg seeds can't wait for those to drop I think I will be buying that.


i was lookin at that as well. i told myself i wasnt gonna buy anything for a while but these may be the expception. ive never ordered from the farm before could someone pm me with advice on how to go about it? i dont want to miss out because im a computer retard! thanks! also any advice regardin scorin seeds from top dawg seeds would be appreciated.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

where is this happening?


----------



## hempstead (Jul 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Whats up peops. Done growing for the season so I haven't been on much. Glad to see the thread keeps growing. heh
> 
> I am so tempted to start a few more but I have way too much weed as it is and can't even smoke right now. Doctors tend to blow yah off in the south if you smoke, cunts. It still baffles me how they can try and turn me into a junky with medicine that does not help but treat me like a junky if I use marijuana which works and is not addictive.
> 
> ...


And to the rare person who thinks Cannabis is addictive, try withdrawing off of opiates and then come back and tell me about your pussy marijuana addiction. lol Marijuana is not addictive. ok /bitching off again and I mean it. 

Time for some coffee.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> And to the rare person who thinks Cannabis is addictive, try withdrawing off of opiates and then come back and tell me about your pussy marijuana addiction. lol Marijuana is not addictive. ok /bitching off again and I mean it.
> 
> Time for some coffee.


i always think of bob saget when people talk about marijuana being physically addictive...."ive sucked dick for coke!"....lmao, good ol' saget.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> where is this happening?


 He posted it at thcfarmer but I know a site who also is getting a hold of these packs when they drop I cant wait rascal 2 weeks for the white s1 and whitefire s1 then about 2-4 weeks later he's bringing out the rest


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

Packs are gonna be 100-130


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

sweet...i know i'll be grabbin a couple.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes I am least grabbing some fire of that's a sure thing


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 13, 2011)

hey wytberry can you send me the link? i see they have a preorder thing but those are fem right? id much rather get some regs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on my phone dont know how to link you but just type in og rascal seeds in the google search bar and it should pop uP @thcfarmer


----------



## tardis (Jul 13, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> A very sensible rant my friend.


Every now and then one of the rants I throw at the wall sticks.


----------



## tardis (Jul 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> And to the rare person who thinks Cannabis is addictive, try withdrawing off of opiates and then come back and tell me about your pussy marijuana addiction. lol Marijuana is not addictive. ok /bitching off again and I mean it.
> 
> Time for some coffee.


Its true, Marijuana is less addictive than videogames. Junk Food is way more addictive than marijuana. In the end the truth will come out and the arrogantly ignorant will realize how much they personally suck in their crusade against Disabled Peoples Rights.

Going after MMJ is a war on Disabled people, not a war on any plant in the end.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> Its true, Marijuana is less addictive than videogames. Junk Food is way more addictive than marijuana. In the end the truth will come out and the arrogantly ignorant will realize how much they personally suck in their crusade against Disabled Peoples Rights.
> 
> Going after MMJ is a war on Disabled people, not a war on any plant in the end.




Very,Very True my Friend...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm on my phone dont know how to link you but just type in og rascal seeds in the google search bar and it should pop uP @thcfarmer


 you've gotta be insane to send logic any of your hard earned money and expect to get what you paid for if anything at all honestly.. isn't this the same dude who just got robbed of over 25k?? yes it is, then he went online asking for people to send him cash so that he could preorder the raskal beans... i'd stay far far far far far far away from logic and those og raskal beans if you had a bit of common sense, but what do i know??


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

I hate how fucking computer geeks get mainstreamed into the top of the cannabis industry and act like there gods. 

Just cuz they can make a website doesn't mean shit about shit.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

oooohhhh...this is comin from logic eh? yeah fuck that....i'll wait til cannacollective gets them in...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

When's canna gettin there's in?

I been lookin at a lot of stuff over there.

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> When's canna gettin there's in?
> 
> I been lookin at a lot of stuff over there.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with them?


 i've never ordered from them, but they good from all i hear about them.. there was a time when one of them were on here talking to a lot of people, helping out with their orders and what not, but i haven't seen him around in awhile..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm getting it from a well recommended site not the farm racer but thanks for the heads up


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 13, 2011)

hey guys im from so cal and i ALWAYS buy clones but i couldnt take my eyes off these fem seeds and bought them, if ANYONE has ever grown , heard about or knows a guy that knows a guy that has ...please tell me if these are the bomb and any growth characteristics, pros and cons of these strains, thanks in advance and + rep!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

I grew out super lemon haze good smoke


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm getting it from a well recommended site not the farm racer but thanks for the heads up


im confused then why did you say if i google ograskal seeds @thcfarmer should pop up?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

cuz it appears wbw is holdin out on us...??


----------



## greengenez (Jul 13, 2011)

Always trying to keep a leg up eh, wyte?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> cuz it appears wbw is holdin out on us...??


 yah, exactly, i know that they were supposed to drop over at the canna collective in late june, and i tried to preorder two packs of each, but had problems with money gram and just let them go instead.. i'm not sure if they ever came in over there or not though tbh... but now i'm broke as two faggits wrists and can't afford them anyhoo's..
and i have heard that logic will take beans out of say a 12 / 13 pack that ogr normally sells, and make up more packs from the extra beans instead of selling them with 12 / 13 beans as well as selling way more packs then he was given to begin with just an fyi, along with tons of other shady shit... i'd just hate to see one of us seed whores let our whoreness get the better of us and send that douche any money..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah ive had my eye on em at C.C...never saw em drop. where did you see pre orders at?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah ive had my eye on em at C.C...never saw em drop. where did you see pre orders at?


 someone had started a thread and here and posted a link for them... i thought i had pm'ed you the link, but now i'm thinking about it, it was pipe dream i sent it to and not you cmt, sorry about that... i think , but not 100% sure, that the pre order thread was in the ogr breeders section of cc, it was a good two months or so ago i want to say at least.. not sure if they're still taking them now or not tbh..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

i doubt they'd have any left after a couple weeks let alone a couple months.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

and as much as i love ogr's gear, i really don't care for the way the man does business to say the least.. he always does very limited drops when he does them at all, and always on some shady ass site like the farm.. i'm not trying to say that cc is shady, don't take it the wrong way, basically just talking about the farm.. logic has done some shady dealings in the past with ogr's gear like putting some of his packs of seeds up for auction where they brought in hundreds of dollars, and then only paid ogr what he would have gotten for a straight sale amongst the other shady shit i was talking about earlier... then he just keeps going back to the farm to sell his gear anyway's when there are tons more legit places that he could be selling his stuff at.
i just don't understand the thinking behind a lot of what he does.. well, i think i do, and to me it just seems that ogr is all about ogr and not about the canna community at all.. idk, i could be wrong, but if it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, it's a duck to me, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i doubt they'd have any left after a couple weeks let alone a couple months.


 yah, that's what i had thought as well.. i know when ogr does his drops, it's usually not a very large drop to begin with and most of his gear goes in hours if not days..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> im confused then why did you say if i google ograskal seeds @thcfarmer should pop up?


The info on the strains that's about to drop not to buy them.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah...hopefully i can just trade for some somewhere in awhile.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah...hopefully i can just trade for some somewhere in awhile.


 yah, i'm sure you can... i thought i was going to get my hands on some of them, but the dude they were coming from did something stupid and is no longer around..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

Nah I would never hide nothing from ya guys cmt and racer especially ya guys.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

hmmm..i wonder if its the same dude that i was gonna get some from too..he also did something stupid recently and got the boot.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hmmm..i wonder if its the same dude that i was gonna get some from too..he also did something stupid recently and got the boot.


 went back and reread that, decided to edit it out, lol.. my bad..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

lmao..they shoulda picked a different place..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2011)

Well inwill still try tonpre order something myself of I can


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

that rereading a post is a good idea @cmt1984, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao..they shoulda picked a different place..


 that was just dumb tbh.. they could have used skype, or anything else really, just dumb dumb dumb.. lol.. w/e, glad i wasn't involved, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah man for sure...they fucked themselves big time on that one.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

lol some niggaz never learn


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

My next strains either gonna be mns black widow and space queen or chocolate rain and anesthesia.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

they all sound good..but choco rain and blk widow stand out to me...then again so does the space bomb..jus for that ONE pheno! lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

i've been thinking about what i want to crack next... how does that dpd sound for my next grow?? does the dpd go purps even when it doesn't have cooler temps or does it go pretty much a lot of the time anyhoo's??
i also want to crack some of those c99 bx1's that i have from mosca as they just sound too damn good.. or maybe some chocolate diesels?? idk, but they are the few that are at the top of my list atm.. or maybe martian mean green from dna, lol.. would do you all think??


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

oh snap.. i also forgot all about bubba kush fems from cali con... i'll probably crack one of them anyways, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

i think you should crack some Moscas...and crack some Dizzles 99 and run a comparo Bx -vs- F4 Bro Grimm

thats what i think! lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i think you should crack some Moscas...and crack some Dizzles 99 and run a comparo Bx -vs- F4 Bro Grimm
> 
> thats what i think! lol


 lol.. i like the way you think dizzle, lol.. good idea... but i usually like to grow more than one strain at a time since variety is the spice of life and all.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. i like the way you think dizzle, lol.. good idea... but i usually like to grow more than one strain at a time since variety is the spice of life and all.


 haha me2..i liek to have a choice to...C-99 is hard to find freind for tho lol...i got one strain ima run only cuz i know it will keep up in hieght Texada Timewarp x Pure Skunk...if you can find a taller stretchy strain in yur arsenal your golden lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

shit man..crack those dpd gems already so you can make some f2's for everyone lol. dpd turns purple almost instantly in flower...just the buds, not the leaves.

i need to pop another bean too...i have no fuckin clue what im gonna go with though...i'm thinkin flo x dpd.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> shit man..crack those dpd gems already so you can make some f2's for everyone lol. dpd turns purple almost instantly in flower...just the buds, not the leaves.
> 
> i need to pop another bean too...i have no fuckin clue what im gonna go with though...i'm thinkin flo x dpd.


 yeah RB you failed to mention those LOL POP EM!

i got a DPD pheno in my Magic Monkeys..it was purple right outa the gates! i wouldnt mind some DPD beaners


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

U gotta do dpd racer.

if u make f2s u gotta hook me up 

Same with the moscas


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

lol, will do lastwood.. i know you've been on the look out for the c99's for awhile now.. i'm so glad that i jumped on them when i saw them in stock..
anyone ever smoke any c99?? how's the smoke on it?? i've always heard it is more sativa' ish, which is what i'm looking for, but with that quick ass flowering time, i have a hard time believing that the smoke can be very sativa'ish.. i'm sure i could be completely wrong, but thought i'd ask before i grew them and got pissed...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 13, 2011)

ive smoked it a couple times  or more lol

i love it..if yur a sativa fan yul love it...when i run out i get mad...if you sufer from depression yul really like this


Last Wood pm me


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jul 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I saw in another thread that I am not the only one. Waiting every month to see what will be in the promo at Attitude. Every month I look forward to it too and the more strains I get the better. It is almost addicting.
> Maybe we can all compare notes and share pics of our collections. The other day I was actually thinking of getting a better case to store them in or maybe some type of book like the stamp and coin collectors have. Who will be the first to come out with the DIY seed storage compartment? If you've seen one already post it here. As of now I store them in an old spaghetti sauce jar with some silica packets inside. I can't get a pic right now of my collection but I will put it up tomorrow. So show me what yah got. Post away with your ideas and inventions and your collections.
> 
> scribed


theres a giant store near my house called ":The Container Store" and obviously all they sell is containers the place is like 20,000 square feet its a franchise so id check their website and do a store locator and see if they got one near you if you want a seed storage case trust me they got what you need!!!!!!!!

edit** im so high i had no idea i was replying to a 6 month old post... LoL!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> theres a giant store near my house called ":The Container Store" and obviously all they sell is containers the place is like 20,000 square feet its a franchise so id check their website and do a store locator and see if they got one near you if you want a seed storage case trust me they got what you need!!!!!!!!


 hmm, they have recently put up a container store at the mall near me..not in the mall mind you, but rather in the parking lot of it.. i've never been in it yet, but i've got to check it out now that you say something about them.. ty..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been lookin for c99 forever.

And then mosca got f6s on seedboutique and it wouldn't let me register 

It sucks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I've been lookin for c99 forever.
> 
> And then mosca got f6s on seedboutique and it wouldn't let me register
> 
> It sucks.


 why wont they let you register?? that's odd, i'm a member over there... try to register for the forums first then go to the boutique, that could help you out..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

did you use this page by any chance???

https://www.seedboutique.com/UserRegistration.aspx


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

Its cuz of my stupid android.

Actually its stupid seedbotique. I filled out the whole registration except for title, like mr. Mrs. Etc, its a scroll bar and it wouldn't let me do it for some stupid reason


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jul 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hmm, they have recently put up a container store at the mall near me..not in the mall mind you, but rather in the parking lot of it.. i've never been in it yet, but i've got to check it out now that you say something about them.. ty..


yah ur welcome... im telling you if your ever looking your around house but just cant find that perfect container for something go to The Container Store i mean if a place that only sells containers doesnt have it then your fucked.....
they got acrylic and glass self vacuseal nug jars (from 1/4 oz up to lbs) even stack able square ones, amber vials w/eye droppers attached that are great for ph up/down. basically just everything you could imagine...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its cuz of my stupid android.
> 
> Actually its stupid seedbotique. I filled out the whole registration except for title, like mr. Mrs. Etc, its a scroll bar and it wouldn't let me do it for some stupid reason


 i hate when crap like that happens.. i was trying to order some stuff from dna on their clothing site awhile back.. did my entire order, put all of my info in and went to hit purchase or w/e, and it kept telling me that there was a problem with my info.. i must have sat there for like 4 or 5 x's before i gave up on trying to order it...
i went back like a month or so later and had no issues.. just got my hat and la confidential shirt the other day in the post..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 13, 2011)

It sucked man no one knew about the f6s

You might even remember a feww weeks ago when I told everyone here the f6s dropped but I couldn't order em.

Cannazon, same thing, doesn't work on my android.

I rly need to a buy a computer and a sick camera. I would love to show you guys my plushberrys but I hear its like ridiculously easy to


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> It sucked man no one knew about the f6s
> 
> You might even remember a feww weeks ago when I told everyone here the f6s dropped but I couldn't order em.
> 
> ...


 yah, you do really need to get a cheapo computer.. you can pick something up pretty cheap and probably end up paying the same thing that you're paying for your android, lol.. i have a droid, and i do go online with it sometimes if i'm at or chilling in bed or whatever, but i can't imagine using it for all of my online needs, no effing way... too much crap that you can't access on it like you've said, not to mention that typing on it can be a nightmare at times as well.. and sometimes i hate that damn predictive text shit on it as it sends something totally crazy, and if i didn't catch it before i hit send, people are looking at me like i've lost my marbles... like the time i took a pix of my cat laying in a box, posted it online on my fb page and put,..... what is it about kitties that they love boxes?? but of course my phone put... what is it about titties that they love boxes.. i got a lot of comments over that one, lmao..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2011)

little bud porn ...came from seeds 

just put into two days of dark ...& then ...chop-y chop!

legion og : pestilence og leaning pheno : green lantern seed co


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 13, 2011)

i love my android...the web pages work just fine. i use it all the time at work so i dont miss out on good deals/trades/auctions lol.


----------



## hempstead (Jul 13, 2011)

Will you guys stop talking so much. Every time I log in I gotta read 6 pages. lol
Carry on.

and [email protected] Bob Saget. I am gonna say " Did you ever suck dick for weed?" next time someone says they are addicted.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm growing out primarily DNA/reserva gear right now. Coletrain lemonskunk rocklock la cheese & sleestack. I'm hoping to find a schrom dominate pheno in the sleestack but prolly not likely. 
Sleestak = schrom x Martian mean green
Schrom = Romulan (f) x columbian (m). Schrooomery420 put it out years ago. 
Mmg= Sharksbreath x g13 haze.


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 14, 2011)

I forgot I'm trying to see if anyone grew the clockwerk orange?? Theyre trying to bust skulls for those beans what's the deals


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 14, 2011)

i have some riot clockwork orange...i hear great and terrible things about it, no in between...


----------



## tardis (Jul 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have some riot clockwork orange...i hear great and terrible things about it, no in between...


I think when it comes to Riot, from what i've seen, His gear is Quality because its grown from elite clones he got a hold of, but the guy himself is shady and got these great genetics by ripping people off and lieing about never using their clones for profit. Granted I do not know how much of what i said is true, but it sounds like Quality Seeds, bad company.

So if I had some Fuckberry i'd grow it. But I don't have enough time to get to his company.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 14, 2011)

damn Puff...that Schrom sounds like its BOMB as fuck!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

i've grown that sleestack as well.. it was on my grow that i somehow screwed everything up and nothing turned out as good as it should have... i'd like to give it another grow one day to see how much better it was then what i got out of it.. i don't blame the genetics at all for that grow as nothing turned out bomb, and i pretty much figured out what i did wrong..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 14, 2011)

I know i gave our girl sleestack...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

I got some riot stuff I can't wait to pop the arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit. 

He goes by the name riot for a reason tho.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I got some riot stuff I can't wait to pop the arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit.
> 
> He goes by the name riot for a reason tho.


 i have tons of matts gear, but i haven't popped any of it yet.. keep waiting for someone else to be the guniea pig for me, lol.. i have all kinds of shit, riots sweet kush, clockwork orange bx, pre 98 bubba, slick rick, sandy orange dream and stormy strawberry cough and maybe one or two others as well..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 14, 2011)

that sounds real good to..cant go bad there lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i have tons of matts gear, but i haven't popped any of it yet.. keep waiting for someone else to be the guniea pig for me, lol.. i have all kinds of shit, riots sweet kush, clockwork orange bx, pre 98 bubba, slick rick, sandy orange dream and stormy strawberry cough and maybe one or two others as well..


What are you waiting for!!! Me and K to come on up and give ya a hand...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

I wonder who I should leave my seeds to when I die. I will have quite the genetic library by then.

Maybe ill have them buried with me. Or on top of me


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> What are you waiting for!!! Me and K to come on up and give ya a hand...




sure, come on up and show my how it's done, i'm done for a student teacher relationship, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

Racer can I be on team cannabis?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Racer can I be on team cannabis?


 sure can wood..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, exactly, i know that they were supposed to drop over at the canna collective in late june, and i tried to preorder two packs of each, but had problems with money gram and just let them go instead.. i'm not sure if they ever came in over there or not though tbh... but now i'm broke as two faggits wrists and can't afford them anyhoo's..
> and i have heard that logic will take beans out of say a 12 / 13 pack that ogr normally sells, and make up more packs from the extra beans instead of selling them with 12 / 13 beans as well as selling way more packs then he was given to begin with just an fyi, along with tons of other shady shit... i'd just hate to see one of us seed whores let our whoreness get the better of us and send that douche any money..


thanks for the heads up racer


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> thanks for the heads up racer


 no problem... if you ever check out that site i think it's called best seedbank update or something along those lines, you'll see what i'm talking about over at the farm.. i honestly can't believe that that place is still running as their rep is almost as bad as ripz was from potpimp when he ran off with everyone's money after the big september madness sale..
i just hate to see anyone get burned if i can help it..


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 14, 2011)

Yray that schrom is fucking great. The seeds were gifted or for sale on ic's charity auction around 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

Do I get a cool banner?

PLUSHBERRY

TAHOE OG

JEDI KUSH

EDIT: and soon to be C99!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

check it out for yourselves.. if no one has ever been to this site, it's pretty awesome imho... customer reviews on most of the seed banks out there.. can't believe i haven't posted this before, silly me...

http://www.bestseedbank.com/cannabis-marijuana-seed-bank-reviews/thc-farmer/


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Do I get a cool banner?
> 
> PLUSHBERRY
> 
> ...


 there was a cat on here a month or so ago doing the banners for people... he's not the one that did mine, although i've seen some of the ones he's done, and they look great.. a few dudes on another forum i'm at do them for all of the members there who want one, which of course i jumped on, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 14, 2011)

plushberry is back in stock at attitude.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

Damn I should pick some up.


How did urs yield cmt? They don't look like there gonna be stackers but just ok from what I can tell so far. I got a month left. Sub says 55 days I'm thinkin 65 tho from what I've heard


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2011)

I just laugh at that so called kush


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 14, 2011)

I got an offer to do a run for this dude. He's offering me :
ssh x c99
ecsd x c99
ssh fems 
and ecsd x ssh fems
Which one should I take a run at?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2011)

Ecad x ssh or ssh x c99


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ecad x ssh or ssh x c99


 well, that sounds pretty kushy to me wyte, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

Dieserella


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 14, 2011)

yield on my first 2 plushberries was medium, nothing spectacular...but the smoke is amazing. i harvested the bushier one at 62 days and the taller, bulkier one at 57 days. i have 2 more at 16 and 24 days. when did yours start to turn pink wood?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, that sounds pretty kushy to me wyte, lol..


Does it? But those two stood out the most to me


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Does it? But those two stood out the most to me


 not at all wbw, i was pretty much being a smart ass to egg you on some more, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 14, 2011)

I think at about 3 weeks. As soon as I could see calyxes. I couldn't tell they were purple at first but the other one I could tell they were definately green and it was different.

Now tho, i can see the purple but the calyxes aren't swollen rly yet so I know it till be really visible once they swell. 

But the 2 plants are structurally similar, the pink one is 2x as big and has about 30% pink orange pistils. The small onw has every single pistil bleach white.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> not at all wbw, i was pretty much being a smart ass to egg you on some more, lol..


I had a feeling lmao


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 15, 2011)

Wood that's what I was thinking some pineapple diesel flavor. I like the name too!! I'll tell him.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 15, 2011)

Tardis- hey bro i know that you were watchin for that black dahlia to be released. did you see it was scrapped?


----------



## tardis (Jul 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Tardis- hey bro i know that you were watchin for that black dahlia to be released. did you see it was scrapped?


Yeah I heard it got scrapped. But thats good, it just shows what a responsible good ethical businessman Subcool is. If it were greenhouse seeds they wouldhave released a subpar product just to make a buck. Subcool did the ethical thing and put quality control first. So even tho I would have liked to see it, I now have the satisfaction of knowing the subcool beans I got are truly high quality.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 15, 2011)

fuck that sucks...i was excited for black dahlia...oh well, i know a dude that has some f2's he made from black dahlia testers...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

This thread will never die


----------



## tardis (Jul 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> This thread will never die


Neither will the genetics of the most powerful and safest medicine known to man. Cannabis


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

Exactly.I know I for one will always be collecting genetics so I will a bunch of hybrid and a bunch of seeds I make myself so new strains will always be in the making


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 15, 2011)

So, the cataract kushes are really startin to look great, been on 12/12 since last Sunday. I have pretty much stopped lst altogether. I figure why clutter up the base of the plant when I can get the same results by supercropping. Actually I can do more with supercropping than lst. I've really gotten my technique down and have perfected the "bush" style plant growth.

Also, my smaller plushberry is starting to throw pink pistils now. I don't know if that's a sign of things to come or if even the green phenos throw pink pistils. Maybe cmt can give some insight.

All of the tahoes and jedis have recouped nice from the topping and have been supercropped tonight. They are only about 6 inches tall and already startin to look like bushes.

All the SAGES buku and heavy duty fruity are doin great too. I'm really impresed with the t5 lighting. 

Summer is a mother fuckr 300 dollar power bill


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah that's a reason I'm looking into led lighting right now.To save on my power and try something new.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 15, 2011)

Shit id look into induction lighting before leds, induction looks like it might be the next thing. I'm not a fan of led


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2011)

I hear ya but I've seen some pretty good grows from led so I want to try myself.if I can get a quarter pound from a 240 blackstar I'll be more than good. I'll even set up two harvest rooms one with a 400 and the other with the led and have a perpetual grow.


----------



## tardis (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn it, Plushberry is back in stock and I promised myself no more seeds. Not gonna order it. but it sucks


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm ordering the gorilla berry from happy haole when I wake up. Plus a trade for cannasuers Maui wowie wish me luck


----------



## tardis (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey what seed do you see ordering again and again over the next decade?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm... I would and am tempted to pick up more plushberry, only if I lose this pink one. Sucls, I cut most of thr possible clones already, had like 15 clones n then forgot to plug the damn timer back in..

Now there's like 1 possible clone spot on the pink one. And I've been waiting for these other 2 lil branches to grow but know the farther in flower the jharder it will be. 

But I don't wanna set up my cloner for 1 clone. Then I gotta clean the whole thing lol. I'm gonna graft it I think, I have a much better chance of success than taking 1 clone from a plant a month in flower.

But if there's a strain id like to try from multiple breeders it would be c99. Or romulan. If I see c99 or romulan from any breeder ill buy it. 

There's just not enough of it goin around to justify passin em up. Its weird how the best strains off all time can be so hard to find, and there so many garbage autoflowers and fems everywhere you look


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

You might like Space Queen then "Wood"


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

I have ordered it for that reason.

I also plan to make my own space queen cross. And eventually ibl. 

Thanks dizzle


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 16, 2011)

how many seeds on average of each strain do you guys run?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

It just depends how much space I have and what I want to try.

3-5 probly on average. 3 pretty much garauntees a female. I would get better selection running more of a single strain, but there's so many to try lol.

Right now I'm running, plushberry,cataract kush, jedi kush, tahoe og, burmese kush, SAGE, pineapple express and 1 heavy duty fruity.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 16, 2011)

i used to always do 3-5 seeds. i now pop 10 at a time if i have them to pop. but thats only because i like to look for the pheno. and then if i really like it i will smetimes buy 20-30 seeds of that strain and really go on a hunt. but this rarely happens. i agree with you that their are so many i want to try. and it does suck havin 1 or 2 strains eat up your space for a run. i recently bought and popped a five pack of resin seeds sour p fem, i am wishin i would have bought the 10pack because they are already lookin so good in veg.ill be upset if i dont get that "one", but so far they all look pretty much the same. if i like it as much as i expect ill be buyin a couple more packs!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it would be some Tahoe og that strain Ruhr there is dank. I hope I can get mugs da on some fire og real soon as that I would order 5 packs.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

same here..i usually do 5 of each....i think you can find nice plants in 5 beans

and @ Wood....i got that same plan on my back burner..jus gota locate some super dank Rom..i got the 99 covered lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I got an offer to do a run for this dude. He's offering me :
> ssh x c99
> ecsd x c99
> ssh fems
> ...


 i would think the SSH x C99 would be deadly


----------



## hempstead (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys are slacking, only 5 pages to read this time. heh

Was it in here that someone grew the Cannacopia BC Roadkill? Mine has been curing for over 2 weeks and more floral than skunk, hardly even skunkie at all. Maybe I just got a shitty pheno because I only sprouted 1 out of the pack. heh


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

hempstead said:


> You guys are slacking, only 5 pages to read this time. heh
> 
> Was it in here that someone grew the Cannacopia BC Roadkill? Mine has been curing for over 2 weeks and more floral than skunk, hardly even skunkie at all. Maybe I just got a shitty pheno because I only sprouted 1 out of the pack. heh


 i dunno..i jus ran some Chocolate Chunk from them tho..it was danker than motherfucker! Some real hard stinkers ....that DC polen they use is super good lol


----------



## hempstead (Jul 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno..i jus ran some Chocolate Chunk from them tho..it was danker than motherfucker! Some real hard stinkers ....that DC polen they use is super good lol


Yeah maybe just an unlucky pheno. It was a beautiful plant and buds were drooping they were so heavy and it gets yah baked but not much skunk in it. Maybe a longer cure will bring it a little stink.

Skunkiest stinker I have yet to smell in flower was a Chocolope Male and it happened to give me a few seeds on my Vortex. 

Sometimes I wonder if the people who name skunk plants ever actually smelled a skunk or real skunk weed. I remember smoking a bone of real skunk in my car with a buddy then getting in it a couple days later and it still stank like a skunk sprayed it. That is the skunk I am looking for. heh


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Yeah maybe just an unlucky pheno. It was a beautiful plant and buds were drooping they were so heavy and it gets yah baked but not much skunk in it. Maybe a longer cure will bring it a little stink.
> 
> Skunkiest stinker I have yet to smell in flower was a Chocolope Male and it happened to give me a few seeds on my Vortex.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the people who name skunk plants ever actually smelled a skunk or real skunk weed. I remember smoking a bone of real skunk in my car with a buddy then getting in it a couple days later and it still stank like a skunk sprayed it. That is the skunk I am looking for. heh


Mighta been, not all of mine were great i culled a female that was a lil bit shitty lookin. As for the skunk tho, i know from experience that it DOES get skunkier with some cure. Im a big skunk fan as well....S#1 aka the pure/ sweet skunk is my fav...the best one i got in seed form to date as from PeakSeeds...thier sweet skunk is old timer stuff from Vancouver island..theres 2 phenos, a taller sativa one and a shorter fat bud indica...both are bomb...i like the sativa plant better, its stanky as hell.....you can tatse a lil Afghani in it, but mostly a super sweet skunky taste...smell takes along time to get rid of....i cant carry this weed around with me lol


----------



## tardis (Jul 16, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> how many seeds on average of each strain do you guys run?


I never do more than 2 of a specific strain to ensure I get a female of it to try.

Also I don't want to get bored of a strain when I can have multiple strain choices for my med needs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2011)

the stinkiest strain i ever grew was my first grow... it was super skunk by g13 labs, and let me tell you, that name is dead on.. i can't even begin to describe the smell of that shit.. everyone who came over as soon as they walked in the door was like wtf is that awful skunk smell, is there a dead skunk right outside the window... it was in the middle of the summer to boot, and that shit just wouldn't stop stinking, my fucking god.. it was my first grow and i didn't have any sort of odor control going at the time, and that shit was by far the most stank ass smelling, straight up dead ass butt fucking skunk smell ive ever smelled in my life... it was embarasssing to say the least waiting for that shit to come down.. no one knew i was growing, and it didn't even smell like marijuana at all, just like two dead skunks were having the rawest ass sex in my grow room.. no shitting. if you want that straight up skunk funk. i highly suggest super skunk by g13 labs... not sure if they still make it, but if they do, go for it if that's what you're looking for...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

I got a pack of nirvanas super skunk. Got 2 packs for 1 on nirvanas weekend whopper a couple months back.

Got 1 pack left. 

If anyones never heard of the weekend whopper nirvana does it every weekend and they havee some really good deals sometimes.

I got 20 superskunk seeds for 47gbp shipped.

And there free stealth rocks.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright guys .. I do believe i can now say welcome to the BREEDERS BOUTIQUE>>> words out now ,but im still not sure if the sites fuly up and running yet.
Theres a post in the club 600 thread with more info.. actullay heres a paste from there..theres a comp running so you have the chance to get some free seeds too.. 

*Hey guys, so we are celebrating hitting page 600 with a competition. Basically print off the sticker and take a snap somewhere with sticker included. Just like Mr West's very cute example.

Here's the link in my album if you want to download it. 
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-...0-competition/

But as you have seen, this is the actual sticker itself.






Now as far as competition length is concerned. This one is going to run for a FEW weeks. I say a few because my brain is too twisted to decide what date it will close. So you got plenty time is what I am saying.

Please feel free to post as many pics as you want, who cares eh, its the 600 so me no care-io how many entries you put in.

I guess the judges will be judging on uniqueness, ingenuity, hilarity, plane old fun, and just 600 madness really. Christ, I am sure we'll end up giving out more than one prize anyway






The overall winner will get the following treats, plus they will be able to select another strain from the collectives range that is currently available....includes t-shirt(size and style available), spare transfers, the (3 + 1) X seed strains, and Grey Area grinder and lanyard, plus anything else I can get to include.

Our website is under construction but here is the initial, pre release scoop on the new seed collective called Breeders Boutique
































Cypress Hill be smoking our shit, hahahahaha. TOO DAMN RIGHT WE GONNA SHOUT ABOUT IT, COME ON 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But on to the gifts:










*
heres mine:
i trust them ...
View attachment 1693895


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 17, 2011)

I've dropped in that thread a few times.

Is this new company formed from the 600 breeding club?

I always thought those psycho killers looked nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea it sucks that my psycho cross was crushed in mail. But I got some cherry cheese


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 17, 2011)

Some strains I order I still get so anxious. 

Maybe its just cuz I've never ordered from sannies before.

Feels like my first order all over, just chasin a train now.

I think I want cheeseberry haze too. I also want a good sour diesel but there never in stock.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheeseberry haze is nice for sure


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 17, 2011)

i like the gift gear they got


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah the freebies that he have are some real nice crosses if that's what you are talking about


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah they have some pretty kewl stuff and crosses i noticed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2011)

the website for them is not up yet i take it??

anyhoo's, i received my free riot beans yesterday in my po box.. i won them like idk, about a month or so ago on his site on some free give away night.. i was thinking i wasn't going to get poo as it's been awhile, but i went up yesterday and had a 10 pack of purple diablo og's.. not sure what they are, but sound good, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

I got q couple of sannies gear I think I may order from him again soon


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I've dropped in that thread a few times.
> 
> Is this new company formed from the 600 breeding club?
> 
> I always thought those psycho killers looked nice.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Cheeseberry haze is nice for sure


Yeah i do believe it its .. The cheesebery x blue kush (blesseberry) is a production from Integra21 . The rest i believe are current 600 members..
The dogs i know to dst's im not sure exzctly who's behind the others either west or dg&t.. Going by the dogs im good to give the others ago, and im sure they are still working on the strains as we speak, like f3s of certain strains.. I hope they do well as this is what i think was missing from this forum ,. 
Im sure few of the guys on here have some creations that they might want to offload and i think the BB is going to be the place to do it.. stay tuned..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like a good thing I will support bb for sure. I would also love to unload some beans but I doubt that will happen thru this forum. I think they will have to make thier own forum for that.I could be wrong but it seems like anybody caught trading or speaking of selling seeds get banned except for the mods


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got q couple of sannies gear I think I may order from him again soon


 what you got wyte??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheesebery haze,killing Kush,the mask, killing fields and herijuana


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cheesebery haze,killing Kush,the mask, killing fields and herijuana


 very nice indeed.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah after the traded herijuana never Hermes I had to get a pack of those


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2011)

i just picked up some more chocolate rains and some cheeseberry haze in a trade for five mr nice black widows.. i'm pretty happy with that as the bw's are 18 in a pack, wayyy more than i'll ever need..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice racerman


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 17, 2011)

Hell yeah man.

That's a good deal. That's another thing that's awesome about mns noone gives close to as many as mns you will find a keeper in 18


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hell yeah man.
> 
> That's a good deal. That's another thing that's awesome about mns noone gives close to as many as mns you will find a keeper in 18


 very true.. gud karma brought this up the other day in another thread, and i have to admit, that up till when he brought it up, i had never really given it much second thought as to why most breeders out there today only give ten seeds instead of some higher number.. it really does lower the odds of finding that gem in a single pack of beans once you weed out any males or runts or what have you.. 
and when you really think about how many beans can come from one well producing plant, it really does show what most breeders are interested in, $$$$, and not much more.. i do understand that some plants are known for not giving much in the way of seeds, no matter how much you may try, but for the most part, it makes me sick when i think about how many beans come from one room during a single seed run, then the fact that most breeders charge top dollars for ten measly seeds..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Shot I made a 100 of a pinky nail full of pollen.So I could imagine how many seeds I would get if I was pollinating alot of females just for seeds.Now I will only trade seeds and make them. I will not pay over 50-70 dollars for a pack if I do decide to buy anything.I'm glad I got some good friends on this forum who helped along my way to where I am now.Racer you are one of them; )


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 17, 2011)

Well if you have the parent plants and make 10 clones of the mother, you only need one father, and just do open air pollination with the male hanging above the females you will get thousands of seeds. 

Tens of thousands.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2011)

Exactly wood but it's part of the game


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 17, 2011)

Does anyone know when mosca will have the c99 bx back in stock?or if there is another breeder with a c99 that is recomended?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shot I made a 100 of a pinky nail full of pollen.So I could imagine how many seeds I would get if I was pollinating alot of females just for seeds.Now I will only trade seeds and make them. I will not pay over 50-70 dollars for a pack if I do decide to buy anything.I'm glad I got some good friends on this forum who helped along my way to where I am now.Racer you are one of them; )


im with ya there..i dont buying beans but most of my buys are breeding strains so i can make kickass crosses myself lol

i jus germed a new sativa grow...C-99 polen will fall on some A-11, Texada TimwarpXSkunk, NL-99, and a C99 if i find a sweet pineapple girl outa this lot...its the best way to go to keep diff dank in your collection..fuck paying over 75! IMO alot of the expensive gear is sorta overrated..some of the best strains i ever grew were other growers hybrids i got thru trades  



TheLastWood said:


> Well if you have the parent plants and make 10 clones of the mother, you only need one father, and just do open air pollination with the male hanging above the females you will get thousands of seeds.
> 
> Tens of thousands.


 yeah it makes alot that way lol...after you harvest em all your like WTF have i done LOL



karmas a bitch said:


> Does anyone know when mosca will have the c99 bx back in stock?or if there is another breeder with a c99 that is recomended?


theres a new breeder thats offering F-3s , as far as i know there is no grow reports yet..i beleive he jus released em recently, its called KOS and hemp depot has em....by reading the discription they sound alot like my beans, (Bros Grimm with no bullshit)...if i ever ran out id try these ones before i tried moscas


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 18, 2011)

Kos beans are super legit. The owners are both over at skunk mag so if you have any questions pop over there and ask.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey thanks a lot guys! I'll check em out for sure
plus rep


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

female seed company was offering c99 for a hot minute.

i just checked the places i deal with (credit card , no cash) and it looks sold out everywhere.

i do know e$kobar (the man that gave you choc rain) is working on a new selection for sannie's shop.

c99 (sweet tooth, love potion, and more) is on the menu for us all. 

i think e$ko has f2 & f3 bros grim stock ! and plans to release a line of fem beans not done with chemicals (sts, collidal, etc) ...in other words my mans botany skills are so deep he has the knowledge and skill to make natural fem beans.

*

as far as racerboy's comment on # beans in a pack... i find the canna biz full of scammery & fakery.

selling us 10 seeds in a pack only reinforces my dissention.

i couldn't even begin to tell you who makes your seeds (or who you think made your seeds) , what they really sell for at wholesale , and the all the "behind the sceens" type stuff that makes it quite impossible for us to get fair pricing.

i do know that e$ko makes 20,000 to 40,000 primo (first choice, reg) chocolate rain seeds in a pop & the entire bulk is purchased right quick.

@ 10 beans to a pack, how many packs is that?

*

dont have any mr nice beans in my stash (wish i did) but i do love the chance you get with 15 seeds to get a keeper.

despite what haters say about a decrease in quality, you have to know that MNS has good P1 stock.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in the waiting line for E$ko's Cindy release too


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

im having killer luck with every outfit except sannie.

wondering if they have my name on a list in some (holland) office where sannie drops his packages.

stuff from the UK... no problem.

my growshopalien order gets here in the ususal 7 to 9 days... which oddly is in holland.

i have a sannie order like 6 weeks in the hole & even his generous re-ship/send is past due.

todays haul  mandala hashberry , nirvana master kush, & some iced grapefruit.

i finally got growshopalien to give me a freebie but all it says is "choco" ...wtf?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im having killer luck with every outfit except sannie.
> 
> wondering if they have my name on a list in some (holland) office where sannie drops his packages.
> 
> ...


Well that's just great. I've just ordered Kolossus from Sannies. Asked for the Killing Kush F1 as a freebie.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

no need to worry airwave. your beans will arrive in short order.

ive made 6 or 7 orders from sannie in a very short time as i am loosing my safe addy & relocating the lab.

maybe should have made two large(r) purchases... and that's something i wrestle with all the time.

loosing one pack of beans & a freebie is better than loosing a huge order.

& my luck is just that ...my luck.

and im not complaining as much as i am just concerned for my package.

i bought at least $1000 of seeds in small batches from my favorite shops (and not so fav like asshole EDIT &, the king of excuses, james) since april of this year. 

packages comming every few days.

this sannie order is the only MIA i have ever had ...& its the last on my "wait" list before i suspend buying for a year.

how will i survive?

if you think of success to loss ratio... one out of many dozens isn't that bad when you think about it.

im hoping it will be here before i move at the end of july.

wish me luck across the board , dudes. 

even if i dont buy any more beans for a while, gudkarma will always be showing & growing for himself & y'all.

much love fine farmers.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah dude I think customes is gonna think I'm a wierdo with all the "toys" attituded sends me.

I mean they could label it "card" or something.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the website for them is not up yet i take it??
> 
> anyhoo's, i received my free riot beans yesterday in my po box.. i won them like idk, about a month or so ago on his site on some free give away night.. i was thinking i wasn't going to get poo as it's been awhile, but i went up yesterday and had a 10 pack of purple diablo og's.. not sure what they are, but sound good, lol..


I think its almost there .. *www.breedersboutique.com

My Dog kush fell over to day its so big , definatley 2wk veg strain i think i did five .. not good with decriptions but its hella dank bro.. havent grown any type of kush before this so i cant compare it . I wont be able to try out my new beans for a while as rooms getting packed up after this grow.
Not sure how many people would send cash to strangers but i did and it paid off ,which is good for me as i dont like using my cards for these things but id be as sceptical as the next man if didnt have previous contact with one of the breeders and had freebies given. Im sure they'll have a CC system inplace but i do believe things are good to now as well but only cash i think. Im sure you can email them fromthe link i put up an find out more..

Yeah i got a PM from potroast for offering freebies on my log ,he deleted my post.. Got told to order from attitude or nirvana when i replyed back to him. hopefully no-one gets banned for this. I have nothing to gain form this just like the feel and strains there working with.. I hope some of you guys can get your seeds out there cause this threads full of killa crosses...

*


----------



## Airwave (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm trying to pick up the heaviest yielders from different breeders. 
Critical Mass - Mr Nice
Kolossus - Sannies
What is TGA's heaviest yielder?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2011)

I would think jack the ripper


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

i think he says that agent orange yields well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah but I hear people saying agent orange is so/so


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 18, 2011)

O dude ppl will get banned if the mods find out about it garauntee !

There super stupid about stuff like that.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

if anybody is growing TGA for yield , they must think a zip a plant of marble sized nugz is bunker busting.

and agent orange : never heard one good review & i know (personally) several fine farmers with that strain.

i picked up a few strains from "sweet seeds" that have reported good yields & that i am excited to try : double white & green poison

some of those critical+ crosses done by delicious seeds look neat... i run their nl x bb which is very robust and vigorous.

master kush 

great white shark.

sannies jack herer... & kolossus was a good score ...sannies shack looks sick too.

shiva skunk & several other skunks come to mind for yield & potency.

thai & crosses with it. e$ko's blueberry sativa for example.

mandala satori has known killer yields.

& more for sure.


i'm working a tray of romulan (federation cut) that is turning into BEASTERS as i type  ...suprisingly killer strain for SOG style growing ...which i didn't know till recently.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

hey gudkarma, do you know anywhere to get any of those green devil seeds from?? i saw one on the seedfinder.eu that sounds killer, it's called the mr bubba i think, i'll double check that though, but god damn, does that strain sound incredible, and i'm dying to get my hands on it.

it's pre 98 bubba x dojaberry, and my god, it sounds more than awesome to me.. but i don't know anywhere that sells their gear thus far..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so jealous of that romulan. I have next gens rom beans but I'm waitin to pop em. 

I'm gonna take a male and put him outside to flower so I can get pollen, I wanna do a bunch of males actually.

Rom and cindy are the 2 I rly wanna have all the time.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm so jealous of that romulan. I have next gens rom beans but I'm waitin to pop em.
> 
> I'm gonna take a male and put him outside to flower so I can get pollen, I wanna do a bunch of males actually.
> 
> Rom and cindy are the 2 I rly wanna have all the time.


 Ditto here for the Rom...i wanna do my own Space Queen, i got the C-99..jus missing some bomb ass Rom


----------



## iLuvIndica (Jul 18, 2011)

attention can evryone please check out my idea that will change the clone only strain game and let me kno what you think please and ty


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 18, 2011)

Rom is real high on my list too. I think me and wood have similar tastes or thoughts.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

my romulan cut is from 1999.

no joke ==> straight dank skull pealin back and all that. 

throws colas in SOG with enough lowers to make some real nice extras.

on a 3x2 tray with 20 cuts (even though i can fit 23) i'll pull 8 dry ounces for frosty, peppery, dankness.

really wierd, the taste of romulan isnt my favorite ...but the high is awesome.

i just sexed 5 "blur" & got three females ...this is "blue rhino x romulan" from has_some_sensi @ eugenics ...which i'll be running come september.

*

no i havent seen "green devil seeds".

something insteresting to check out for sure.

my seeds buying is done for a minute, just waiting on my sannie order.

though i still get beans from a few good friends 

ive been working on scoring some NLx beans ...a cross made from the most elite cuts of northern lights & white widow in all europe.

remember ...having a good daddy is as important as a banging mother.

you can see pics of this sickness in the seedbank section of growshopalien under their brand... unavailable to you ...but not me 

nice!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey gudkarma, do you know anywhere to get any of those green devil seeds from?? i saw one on the seedfinder.eu that sounds killer, it's called the mr bubba i think, i'll double check that though, but god damn, does that strain sound incredible, and i'm dying to get my hands on it.
> 
> it's pre 98 bubba x dojaberry, and my god, it sounds more than awesome to me.. but i don't know anywhere that sells their gear thus far..


Hey RB Green Devil seeds are available at the 'tude >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-devil-seeds/cat_318.html


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> if anybody is growing TGA for yield , they must think a zip a plant of marble sized nugz is bunker busting.
> 
> and agent orange : never heard one good review & i know (personally) several fine farmers with that strain.
> 
> ...


Not trying to start any controversy..but dude I easily get 3 zips per plant with Vortex. My Avatar is a Vortex kola I just took down that is the width of my arm. That being said, this thread is very educational. thanks for the contributions everybody!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey RB Green Devil seeds are available at the 'tude >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-devil-seeds/cat_318.html


 yah, i seen them over there as well munkie, but of course they only have a few of their strains, and they don't have the mr bubba that i want.. nothing strange there...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2011)

bshdctr said:


> Not trying to start any controversy..but dude I easily get 3 zips per plant with Vortex. My Avatar is a Vortex kola I just took down that is the width of my arm. That being said, this thread is very educational. thanks for the contributions everybody!


 What is your grow specs? 
And if that cola in the pic is the width of your arm you must be one skinny dude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

bshdctr said:


> Not trying to start any controversy..but dude I easily get 3 zips per plant with Vortex. My Avatar is a Vortex kola I just took down that is the width of my arm. That being said, this thread is very educational. thanks for the contributions everybody!


Gotta ask since I am runnin it for the first time how long are you veggin for


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea well I have rom, space queen, and soo to have c99 so if I run em all and cross em around ill get to really know em all. 

I wish I could show you guys pics so bad but I don't want to put up pics on a site that won't take em down if want them too.

But the plushberrys are filling in very nicely. Not gonna be huge but there just stacked with resin. 

The cataract kush are goin thru there 12/12 stretch and are gonna get bloom ferts this weekend for the first time.

Tahoes and jedis are looking great. I'm really loving them, the jedis are bigger than the tahoes.

The 2 sage, 2 buku, 1 heavy duty fruity and 2 pineapple express are right behind the tahoes, I haven't topped em yet tho.


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What is your grow specs?
> And if that cola in the pic is the width of your arm you must be one skinny dude.


Lol, Yeah man I am pretty skinny! My point was only that buds a lot bigger than "marble" sized are achievable with TGA strains. I have a 1000 watt in a 40 inch by 40 inch (no co2) and can only fit 2-3 plants in there...but they yield around QP each. Not great I know....again just wanted to say that marble sized is not accurate. Not trying to start shit


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gotta ask since I am runnin it for the first time how long are you veggin for


about 2 months under a 400 watt MH


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What is your grow specs?
> And if that cola in the pic is the width of your arm you must be one skinny dude.


Look at his wrist! It is the size of the water bottle! LOL! Just kidding man


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha...Yeah I kind of shoot myself in the foot using my arm as a size reference when I look like a freaking stickman!  Seriously though yall, I enjoy the interaction and to be real I think TGA is not the best choice for yield...but it gets a little silly sometimes with people saying you can't yield at all with them. You can. 
Blessed love!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yea well I have rom, space queen, and soo to have c99 so if I run em all and cross em around ill get to really know em all.
> 
> I wish I could show you guys pics so bad but I don't want to put up pics on a site that won't take em down if want them too.
> 
> ...


 beings as were on a veg tiem convo...veg those C-99s for at least 5-6 weeks Wood and yul be thankful you did....i noticed they really benefit froma long veg to produce..anythign short and yul have an avg yield..i find the 6 week mark to be best...to long and you end up with fuckin skyrockets lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

a water bottle? 

come on dude... lol ...if the shit in your avatar dries to 10 grams i'd be shocked.



two months veg + vortex flower time (cause i've run it several times) = 100+ days for your QP

in 80 days i harvest nearly two pounds of (in this case my regs) afghan kush... all colas.

TGAs strains are known to be on the low side with regard to yield... your rarity aside.

i know very few people running sub's shit for the flip mode which speaks to my claim.

though i have access to elite cuts of JTR ...i opted to grab la pure kush (infinitely danker) instead.

dudes in this thread know im no fan of TGAs gear... but i respect your right to love his stuff.

me personally, i stopped playing with marbles years ago.


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> two months veg + vortex flower time (cause i've run it several times) = 100+ days for your QP
> 
> in 80 days i harvest nearly two pounds of (in this case my regs) afghan kush... all colas.
> 
> ...


Great point, well taken. I have learned a lot from your posts so again I appreciate the interaction. Blessed love-


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

Just to be clear for an accurate account, I get a QP per plant @ 3 plants per run = 12 oz..........but i'd sure love 2 lbs!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

That is a pretty long veg time for just a qp, but I'll give it the two months that I've been hearing and see what happens. I am growin it along with LA conn from seed. I started the sour p like two weeks later and the sour p already passed them both. It's super young and I already am impressed. Haven't even thought about flowerin yet!but at the rate their going a two month veg of the sour p would be huge!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

Some strains just dont yield alot...i wish my Cindy would..but i fi selct the bigger yielders the smoke isnt as good...the Pineapple is great but is skimpy on yields..its jus the way it goes lol


That Sour P sounds pretty fuckin good


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

And my sour d yields close to 3 oz with no veg straight forcin sog that's in a 3 gallon pot


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see what this deathstar does because most of my friends replaced sour d with deathstar cause it grows so well. Which I tend to believe cause that sensi star they used is one of the most enjoyable plants to grow that I've run. I'll always run the sour d but mostly just for head stash


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Can't wait to see what this deathstar does because most of my friends replaced sour d with deathstar cause it grows so well. Which I tend to believe cause that sensi star they used is one of the most enjoyable plants to grow that I've run. I'll always run the sour d but mostly just for head stash


 its nice when you can find a replacement that delivers in potentcy and yield! nice


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

That Sour P sounds pretty fuckin good[/QUOTE]

Yeah I wish you could get it in reg form but it's only fem. I'll have to see what it does in flower but I have a good feelin about this one. It's wierd to because I really can't find much grow info on it. I would think with what it's made of lots of people would have run it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That Sour P sounds pretty fuckin good


Yeah I wish you could get it in reg form but it's only fem. I'll have to see what it does in flower but I have a good feelin about this one[/QUOTE] bummer..but ill watch it grow and be just as impressed lol


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 18, 2011)

Gudkarma-
Do you have a suggestion for a strain that has great pain-killing properties without making you tired (which is why I have chosen and love Vortex) that would yield better than Vortex? I'm all ears as I have been running it for a while now and am getting tired of it. Thanks for any suggestions!

ps- ill be sure to post the honest dry weight of that bud soon-


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 18, 2011)

Orders some chocolate rain from Sannie's since I have been hearing such good things about it, and one of my other strains had poor germenation this round. Asked for the NYCD X Kocoa Kush for freebies. Yum


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That Sour P sounds pretty fuckin good


Yeah I wish you could get it in reg form but it's only fem. I'll have to see what it does in flower but I have a good feelin about this one. It's wierd to because I really can't find much grow info on it. I would think with what it's made of lots of people would have run it[/QUOTE]

is that sour p from resin seeds?? they have a couple of nice strains that have caught my eye for sure.. someone is doing a grow show on another forum of their cannatonic i think it is, and it looks lovely for sure..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

ive seen those Cattatonics on Hemp Depot..always wondered if that company was legit


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah it's from resin seeds. If I flowers like I expect I am gonna buy 3 ten packs of it and really hunt, but honestly so far they look like clones. I want their LA ultra and the cannatonic I think they had one other one I wanted too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

i think i may have picked up a few singles of the la ultra from ssc if i remember correctly... i grew the mk ultra a few years ago, and that shit was bomb, and i hear lots of good things about la con, so it sounds like a winner winner chicken dinner to me as well..
every grow i've seen of resin seeds gear looks pretty good to me.. granted, i haven't seen many grows on them, lol, but the ones i have seen do look like some fire for sure..
they do have a lot of nice looking strains for sure though..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah my ex girl made me grow the mk ultra and my current girl is makin me do the LA con so when we break up( it's inevitable I'm a shithead) gonna do the LA ultra as a tribute!! Sssh don't tell my current girl!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah my ex girl made me grow the mk ultra and my current girl is makin me do the LA con so when we break up( it's inevitable I'm a shithead) gonna do the LA ultra as a tribute!! Sssh don't tell my current girl!!


 lol, how did you like that mk? or did the ex smoke it all up and that would be the reason why she's an ex? lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL no she is a ex for the same reason they r all ex's they try to steal your soul. The mk was alright lots of variation in the seeds one or two of them smelled really strong. It was ok I may run it again some day but I'm not sure my memories of it may be tainted as she was a esp bad ex!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2011)

bshdctr said:


> Lol, Yeah man I am pretty skinny! My point was only that buds a lot bigger than "marble" sized are achievable with TGA strains. I have a 1000 watt in a 40 inch by 40 inch (no co2) and can only fit 2-3 plants in there...but they yield around QP each. Not great I know....again just wanted to say that marble sized is not accurate. Not trying to start shit


It's all cool not trying to sound harsh or come off like I know it all because I dint.

How is the taste on the vortex?


----------



## tardis (Jul 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's all cool not trying to sound harsh or come off like I know it all because I dint.
> 
> How is the taste on the vortex?


vortex tastes amazing. I used to suck on the joint withoutlighting it because it made my lips taste like a swisher sweet. It has such great flavor after a month cure. I am growing it again on my next grow.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2011)

tardis said:


> vortex tastes amazing. I used to suck on the joint withoutlighting it because it made my lips taste like a swisher sweet. It has such great flavor after a month cure. I am growing it again on my next grow.


I have a couple tga strains that I will run shortly as well as a couple croses.I was always looking at vortex,void,pandoras box. I think I will get some thru pick n mix.I got querkle,jtr,qrazy train,cheese quake x qrazy train.I'm hoping for some good Phenos in all of them especially the querkle and jtr.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2011)

bshdctr said:


> Gudkarma-
> Do you have a suggestion for a strain that has great pain-killing properties without making you tired (which is why I have chosen and love Vortex) that would yield better than Vortex? I'm all ears as I have been running it for a while now and am getting tired of it. Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> ps- ill be sure to post the honest dry weight of that bud soon-


 
hmmm... i've definitely taken an afternoon nap (or two or three) on some TGA.

& i have a vortex ready for the chop next week. 

as far as potent & no drowsy feeling? 

you're talking to a dude that snacks on couch lock material with coffee in the am.

and couch lock is for pussies... i am all about soaring cerebral "couch melt".

you visit me = no driving home

and im no expert.

i grow & i know... just as other dudes grow & know ...probably much more.

and a reccomendation is hard. it could be something like taking herijuana early... or sour d late... or romulan straight up ...i smoked some stupid dank shiva skunk (my pic from opengrow below)?

its so subjective. 
i say grow strains like we all do & you tell me 

which is the cool thing about beans over cuts... they travel easy, they are a suprise in a small package, & in a small space (tupperware for exmple) you can have mad strains.

i cant wait to tap into more stuff in my stash & share what's what... shit i've been on the sour p bandwagon for about three months.

i need some of that too... fem or not.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have a couple tga strains that I will run shortly as well as a couple croses.I was always looking at vortex,void,pandoras box. I think I will get some thru pick n mix.I got querkle,jtr,qrazy train,cheese quake x qrazy train.I'm hoping for some good Phenos in all of them especially the querkle and jtr.


 i got a Querkle cross to, havnt popped any yet

heres my list, not huge but its got some good stuff init


"Peak Seeds" Northernberry (NL#5 X Blueberry)
"Peak Seeds" Texada Timewarp X Sweet Skunk
"Peak Seeds" Northern Lights
"Peak Seeds" SOG Purple Kush X Northern Lights
"Peak Seeds" Blueberry
"Cannacopia" Chocolate Chunk (Chocolate Trip X Deep Chunk)
Querkle Rain (Querkle X Purple Rain [purple rain=Arcata Trainwreck x Durban Poison x White Widow])
Gorilla Grape F-2 ( Erkle X DPD)
Magic Monkey (Magic Merlin X Gorilla Grape)
G-13 F-2 (G-13 x G-13)
Kannabia Special X G-13
Headband 707 x NL#5 X G-13
NL-99 F-2
Purple Chitrali Kush X C-99
Purple Chitrali Kush "IBL" (PCK x PCK)



"Gear Ive Bred"

Space Ape (A-11 x Gorilla Grape)
Chocolate Chunky Monkey (Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape)
Curious George (Magic Monkey X Gorilla Grape)
Cinderella 99 F-4 (C-99 X C-99)
Martian Fart (NL#5x SweetSkunk X Sweet Skunk)
Pineapple Jam (C-99 X Blueberry)
Gorilla Grape F-3 (GG x GG)

"These are on Route"

"Next Gen" Romulan F-2 
"Nirvana" Super Skunk 



"To be bred next grow"

Lemon Crack (Northern Lights X C-99)
Time Surfer (Texada Timewarp x Sweet Skunk X C-99)
Citronella (A-11 X C-99)
Double Agent (NL-99 X C-99)
Grape Snokown (Gorilla Grape X C-99)


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 19, 2011)

Karma that deathstar is great!! It fucking stinks to high hell. I lost my mom 2yrs ago when I moved from Ohio to Michigan been kicking myself ever since. I ordered gorrilla berry from happy hoale seeds. Gorrilla grape x northern berry. Gg= Erkle x dpd. Nb= northern lights #5 x blueberry.


----------



## Crash666 (Jul 19, 2011)

tardis said:


> vortex tastes amazing. I used to suck on the joint withoutlighting it because it made my lips taste like a swisher sweet. It has such great flavor after a month cure. I am growing it again on my next grow.


I agree. The Vortex pheno I grew out had the lemonade taste that Sub talks about. The smell was incredible too.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i got a Querkle cross to, havnt popped any yet
> 
> heres my list, not huge but its got some good stuff init
> 
> ...


Some nice strains there dizzle.. That Querkle Rain sounds crazzy who makes that Purple rain? The choc chunk ... Cant even imagine what that taste like the choc ive smoked was some choclate Thai weed a few yrs back ,what you guys might call brick weed. 

Its like the holy grail of "cannabis" trying to find the strain whats ticks all the boxes .. im a few steps in to these journey and i can see way to many dank strains on this path you can get lost real easy.. I did start out looking for the dank so i got cheese on the go ,then i seen its poor yeild so i added a few other high yeilders like chronic and this english cut ,got more but lacked the po.. So cheese never leaves the garden but im always searching for a good partner(s) for it .. The dogs is real close to becoming a permant fix aswell, had 2 diff phenos out of 4 seeds ,2 diff growers but mine cut seems to be the one.. Going to try the Rom Diesel as it seems to get the cleanage .. 

May take me a while but i'll have fun along the way and hopefully by time i reached the end i'll have a list full of dank ,with a notes of phenos ,times etc.. 

anyway took a pics of the cheese and dogs.. the dogs is the tallest.. All others are UK cheese..


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 19, 2011)

More points well taken. I grow for myself and my father who is battling cancer for the third time...so the time to search through seeds to find strains that will help us is limited....but I do realize that it is all subjective and what works for someone might not work for another.....just thought I'd get your take on it. Thanks for your time!
Peace



gudkarma said:


> hmmm... i've definitely taken an afternoon nap (or two or three) on some TGA.
> 
> & i have a vortex ready for the chop next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 19, 2011)

No worries, no offence taken 
Vortex tastes amazing. I used to love weed that I would call "puke weed" back in the day.....Vortex is total puke weed! Smells and tastes like pukey mangoes to me and I love it! 



wyteberrywidow said:


> It's all cool not trying to sound harsh or come off like I know it all because I dint.
> 
> How is the taste on the vortex?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hmmm... i've definitely taken an afternoon nap (or two or three) on some TGA.
> 
> & i have a vortex ready for the chop next week.
> 
> ...


 i was thinking the herijuana when he asked that question too gud.. but like you said, got to take it a lil early or it's going to be way to heavy and really knock him out for sure.. some people don't care for the taste or smell of the heri, but i found i liked both of them, so i really enjoyed the smoke of it, but i can see how some people are turned off by it, kinda like diesels, either you like them, or you don't.. usually no inbetweens..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2011)

shit 20 posts ago (or so) i was like i "aint buyin no more of dem dere beans".

three clicks this morning & gudkarma got some alphakronic on the way 

i have a sickness... lol

*

i have about an ounce of "extrema" that i took at 7 weeks.

very very very medicinal & with minimal amber it is like attaching a rocket to your head for two hours.

*

its well known that TGA selects on taste... which is incredible in itself... cause that takes effort to do properly... & i agree vortex tastes awesome!

and i've mentioned this before that my favorite traits are : potency, yield, and clonability

taste & odor are secondary to me... which is why i enjoy romulan... its not for the taste as much as the high HIGH.

*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2011)

We all do. Don't worry about it I am the same way I ditched rehab to buy bEans.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 19, 2011)

That extrema sounds like fire! Once again it's too bad it's only fem but I think that it will make my next order. How many phenos did you see?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2011)

no. sannie makes extrema in regs.

mine are regs... i have like 7 or 8 left. ahem! ahem!  

dude did i ever get a beast of a male but had to trash it.

in fact, given i'd like a primo mother & have no problem with sts made beans, i'd opt for the fems ...since the best moms should be selected for that process.

my extrema was a little (nay very) low yielding... but UBER dank. 

i didnt have the optimum pheno... mine stretched nice, too much space between nodes, needed support, nugz were frosty and rock solid, could smoke the tiniest lower and get blazed.

+ & - things.

see i dont worship sannie 

i took it early (factor 1) & i gave it zero attention as i've been preparing to move (factor 2). 

straight fire though.

and i know for sure there are better yielding phenos... which is why i didnt keep cuts of mine.

its possible to bust over 500g per sq meter with extrema. if you know anything about growing weed, you know thats darn good. add to that the taste & potency of extrema... if you flipped this people would line up their chicks & pay $ to worship at your alter.

me = cant even sell the stuff it's so good its risky


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 19, 2011)

Must be out of stock in reg form cause I only see it in fem. Thanks for the input


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2011)

yah, i have extrema in regs too, i think they were a freebie back when i got them though..


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 19, 2011)

@WOOD next gen at attitude has some rom in...I just checked



tardis said:


> Damn it, Plushberry is back in stock and I promised myself no more seeds. Not gonna order it. but it sucks


 Just got me a 10 pack...happy as a puppy with 2 peckers!


----------



## Airwave (Jul 19, 2011)

Reserva Privada OG Kush back in stock at the tude if anybody's interested.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I have next gens rom and grapegod already.

I also noticed bodhi has 2 new strains.

Buba x snow lotus (bodhi crosses everrything with his super snow lotus) and sol sweet skunk x genius


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2011)

bodhi has some nice stuff.. but everytime i check out on the tude, the ones i want are always out of stock..


----------



## Airwave (Jul 19, 2011)

What kind of freebies do people get from the Single Seeds Centre?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 19, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What kind of freebies do people get from the Single Seeds Centre?


 i got a couple of greenhouse fems with my order from the ssc, one i never even heard of, and the other was maybe some skunk or something, i forget, didn't pay much attention as i'd never grow anything from them..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Some nice strains there dizzle.. That Querkle Rain sounds crazzy who makes that Purple rain? The choc chunk ... Cant even imagine what that taste like the choc ive smoked was some choclate Thai weed a few yrs back ,what you guys might call brick weed.
> 
> Its like the holy grail of "cannabis" trying to find the strain whats ticks all the boxes .. im a few steps in to these journey and i can see way to many dank strains on this path you can get lost real easy.. I did start out looking for the dank so i got cheese on the go ,then i seen its poor yeild so i added a few other high yeilders like chronic and this english cut ,got more but lacked the po.. So cheese never leaves the garden but im always searching for a good partner(s) for it .. The dogs is real close to becoming a permant fix aswell, had 2 diff phenos out of 4 seeds ,2 diff growers but mine cut seems to be the one.. Going to try the Rom Diesel as it seems to get the cleanage ..
> 
> ...


 thanks |Dre...i got the Querkle |Rain in a trade awhile ago...im not sure who made the Purple Rain, ive yet to try em..but il make journal when i fire em up. The Chocolate Chunk is BOMB! it has some Chocolate Thai genetics that make it a real good hybrid...no couchlock but that sweet kushy taste is there. I dont call Thai brickweed..i call it fuckin awesome! i love that Thai high!!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 19, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Karma that deathstar is great!! It fucking stinks to high hell. I lost my mom 2yrs ago when I moved from Ohio to Michigan been kicking myself ever since. I ordered gorrilla berry from happy hoale seeds. Gorrilla grape x northern berry. Gg= Erkle x dpd. Nb= northern lights #5 x blueberry.


yeah i have never been a huge fan of it. just didnt really like the taste. i really only grabbed it cause someone said i couldnt get it. and i have known those guys for ever. the sour d that was used is the same as the one i have. but now that i got it i am excited to give it a run. probably gonna do a side by side with the jedi kush. mostly likely cross it to the jedi as well. maybe, not to sure there are a lot of others i am more interested in. but i do have the beans so i might.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 19, 2011)

Whoevers sayin sannies takes forever I got mine in 8 days.

Sannies has the absolute best stealth ever.

I always heard his stealth was awesome but I even chuckled at how good it was.

I got nycd x colossus which is awesome because I been looking for a good diesel.


----------



## tardis (Jul 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Whoevers sayin sannies takes forever I got mine in 8 days.
> 
> Sannies has the absolute best stealth ever.
> 
> ...



yeah, mailing a honeycomb with live bees and having a seed in the stomach of each bee with a big sign that said "Sannies Bees and Honey" was just amazing. hehe but honestly, great stealth!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 19, 2011)

Opengrow is badass too man there growguide is awesome I can't believe no ones ever mentioned it before.

Sannie does it for the love not for money.

I just soaked 5 anesthesia.

I may have a new favorite breeder lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2011)

so you know anesthesia was breed by the forum mod "wazzup" & not sannie.

much respect

gud


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I actually knew that but choc rain wasn't breed by sannie either

But I'm sure they have the sannie seal of approval


----------



## matatan (Jul 20, 2011)

ok Seed Collectors, im looking for the highest yielding purple strain out.. suggestions? 

just from what iv seen here on riu (less than a year), grapegod is leading the charge.


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 20, 2011)

Grapegod looks dank...I think I will search for a grow journal on it later to see how it does, myself. 

Looks like Attitude is giving away "world of seeds" freebies right now...anyone have a review on their strains? Newyork 47 says it has "pure ak47 & pure newyork diesl" what is up with the "pure" word? Are these remake genetics?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> Grapegod looks dank...I think I will search for a grow journal on it later to see how it does, myself.
> 
> Looks like Attitude is giving away "world of seeds" freebies right now...anyone have a review on their strains? Newyork 47 says it has "pure ak47 & pure newyork diesl" what is up with the "pure" word? Are these remake genetics?


 of course they are remake genetics......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive had a couple remake beans that were real good.....ive also had soem that were fucking horrible! 

i guess its buyer beware with those


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ive had a couple remake beans that were real good.....ive also had soem that were fucking horrible!
> 
> i guess its buyer beware with those


 i agree 100%... some knock off's can be fire, some, well, not so much...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i agree 100%... some knock off's can be fire, some, well, not so much...


 Zactly!

the bad ones i got were some dutch bred crap my buddy sent me....worst genetics ive ever seen....i cant remeber the seed bank but it was one of those cheap ass dutch places that offers all the top name strains but im almost positive they are f-2 and f-3 with no proper selections made for breeding lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2011)

i give world of seeds (WOS) a thumbs up.

my friends in spain talk about WOS like we talk about kc brains.

my personal experience with them is landrace genetics... i've never run one of their crosses.

smoking WOS afghan kush as i type 

on a side note cracked some "double white" today : great white shark x white widow :

puff... puff... pass


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 20, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i give world of seeds (WOS) a thumbs up.
> 
> my friends in spain, talk about WOS like we talk about kc brains.
> 
> ...


 i was just checking out that double white in i think it was the best of the rev skunk issue.. sounded like some nice smoke..


----------



## matatan (Jul 21, 2011)

gud- whats the breeder of that great white? and those pics are great white as well?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2011)

matatan said:


> gud- whats the breeder of that great white? and those pics are great white as well?


the pics are "world of seeds" afghan kush.

if you get those beans as freebies quiet good. very stable. just a few phenos to find (homogeneous). 50 to 56 days. covered in trichs. its my "regs" and i love it.

taste and high are one of my favorites.

likei said, ive never run a WOS cross only landrace genetics.

*

"double white" which is cross of "great white shark & white widow" done by sweet seeds.

i'll link you : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Double_White/Sweet_Seeds/

if you know anything about seedfinder... not many reviews over 8.0.

too, when reading you'll see the word "queues" which means ==> cola

when you are into fairly heavy & consistent production like me, sexing plants is not efficient. 

i use fem beans for the tables lots.

*

im excited to grow & show something new for the beanhoarding crew 

make sure you guys do the same... so we can see the tangible results of our collecting.

this thread can definitely be turned up a notch for those that have no issue posting photos.

very important to flesh out the details of these beans we buy. 

if you ask me, it's a great way to share information... as i am over helping people in general forums (no disrespect just sayin it like it is).


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah it gets annoyin reading the same question in the title of 3 different threads on the same page.

Ppl need to read my sig.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah it gets annoyin reading the same question in the title of 3 different threads on the same page.
> 
> Ppl need to read my sig.


 who is the breeder of yur sig? jk LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 21, 2011)

watts the matter gud karma, you don't want to help out that kid who wants to know how to cook up some rocks from his coke?? seems to be quite the popular thread, i thought that you'd be all over that one, lmao...
i still try and help out some of the more willing newbies.. i like to return what was so freely given to me.. now saying that, i do try to avoid the threads where it looks like the op has done no sort of research on their own and put no effort into the whole growing thing..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww.... dude... i just left that thread in a vertible uproar.

i live in an area w/ clinics and rampant needle use.

too, i saw you guys talking about it not long ago. that more like the conversation i repsect.

this is "roll it up"... not "cook it up".

assholes.

at least talk about a "whula" , coke sprinkled on a blunt. 
& even that ==> yuck

that kid fu*king reakS of "liability". 
i'd ban him & wipe that thread off this site with the quickness.

all we need now is a breakdown of every stealth shipping method, which vendors in which countries use stealth, and maybe even start a thread to see where we can add gps tags to seed deliveries to make sure they show up.

idiots dude. 
i swear it.

*

on a much cooler note & in a few days , im gonna post up 5 strains to crack & let you guys pick the one i grow & show.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> awwwwwwwwwww.... dude... i just left that thread in a vertible uproar.
> 
> that kid fu*king reakS of "liability".
> i'd ban him & wipe that thread off this site with the quickness.
> ...


 don't even laugh gud, i was in a thread the other day when the op took pictures of his package from the tude and posted them in his thread.. pictures of the outside of the package, the shipping labels, the whole kit and kaboodle.. and when i pm'ed him politely asking him to remove the pictures from his thread, i got an earful from him / her saying do i really think that the popo read this site and look at his pictures, and that all they have to do is order from the site to find out their shipping methods anyway, so what harm was his / her posting the packing in the thread...
i simply did a face palm on that one and gave up trying.. some people are beyond help..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 21, 2011)

some people are so fucking stupid it just blows my mind...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> some people are so fucking stupid it just blows my mind...


I say these EXACT WORDS at LEAST 1x a day.

If someone is dumb enough to put there address in a pic and I see it I will scare the shit out of them.

They will be surprised to get a letter from the FBI concerning there seed order they posted about lol. And I will make the letter scary as I can.


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> some people are so fucking stupid it just blows my mind...


Agreed 100%


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 21, 2011)

@Alphadawg that avatar fuckin rocks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> some people are so fucking stupid it just blows my mind...


You can say that again


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 21, 2011)

some people are so fucking stupid it just blows my head...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 21, 2011)

damn, i smoked like a 1/4 to maybe 1/2 of a blunt of some early the white x deadhead og and i had put a lil bit of some super morocan hash i picked up a lil while ago in it as well, and holy poo am i ripped quite nicely.. smoked it around 8 pm, and it's not going on midnight, and i'm still super ripped.. i think i only just started to hit the hash balls when i tapped it out too.. ..
i can't wait till this white x dhog finally gets around to finishing so i can see what she's really going to do... the thing is, the fucking plant's been flowering now for 96 days today, and easily has another week left on it.. i'm like, is this fucking thing ever going to finish or wtf? i've never had a strain that is supposed to take 8 to 10 weeks take so long..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like you have winner


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 21, 2011)

The sharksass I grew was supposed to be a 8-10 weeker after like 85days it was still growing and putting out white hairs. I chopped just cuz I was tired out it taking so long.


----------



## matatan (Jul 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> "double white" which is cross of "great white shark & white widow" done by sweet seeds.
> 
> i'll link you : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Double_White/Sweet_Seeds/
> 
> ...


thanx for that link!
you dont issues with fem beans hermaphroditing or nanners? i would guess you dont use them in your tables until you know there reliable?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2011)

right.

usually, i make test runs of 5 to 10 cuts before i make full runs (depending on container & medium) of 15 to 80 cuts. 

the 4x4 can even do 120 with the proper contianer. i have many hundreds of containers in various sizes 

i've switched to mapito (mini rockwool cubes versus hydroton) and larger containers per some schooling & debating i had with [email protected]

i changed everything over to his basic method really, just doing the chemistry my way.

too, not bragging, i have a full basement for a flower room. 
and i have 3 tents. one for clones, one for moms, and one for me (fun & headstash)
so i try to take a pack of fems (lets say three beans) germ all three & about 3 to 6 weeks in, take cuts, and throw them my headstash tent.

when those cuts root, i take the best one given what is revealed in the headstash tent. once my mind is made up, i pop the best one or two in dwc bucket(s) for cut production. with my method i can get 60 cuts pretty quick from seed ...and i'll have stressed that strain bunches (cut it, light changes from hid to fluro, medium changes, etc).

since i lost all my moms & have to start from scratch, i'm gambling a little ...but also working with known fem. seedmakers who i researched first.

the more you find out about these clowns, im not using the word "breeder" anymore.

95% of these dudes are just seedmakers.

& everytime i hear : fem = hermi : i think "dude cant grow" , "dude has enviro factors in his space", and things like that.

the only hermies i've ever gotten were from bagseed crosses i've made.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

i completely agree wtih gud karma and fem'ed beans.. i've run a bunch of them from various seed makers, lol, and not a one hermie.. i don't know what all of these people are doing who get hermies from fem's, but it would be my guess that they are having some major issues in their grow rooms as well that only stresses the shit out of a fem'ed seed and forces them to go herm... unless of course they are using fem's from the likes of ghsc or some of the other worst fem seed makers out there imho..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 22, 2011)

@racer- i was checkin out that irie vibe seeds that you were talkin about. they have a few strains that grabbed my eye namely the detroit diesel and the krakatoa. have you ordered from them, do you have any exp with their genetics? or do you know anyone that has?also after dizzle frost and puffntuff suggested kos seeds i am orderin the iron cindy and the c99. when you order from hemp depot do you get a usps trackin number?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 22, 2011)

That is good to hear Racer! I am running my first fems ever and was very concerned about that. I did research most of the ones I bought, so hopefully I do not have an issue. I have femaleseeds C-99, DNA chocolope, Magus warlock, and Dutch Passion durban poison going right now. Some others getting ready for round 2. I have some regulars going too, but it is a lot of work waiting it out to sex them. I popped 14 Mr. Nice critical mass and threw them in my backyard and already have 11 males pulled. Very disappointed


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> @racer- i was checkin out that irie vibe seeds that you were talkin about. they have a few strains that grabbed my eye namely the detroit diesel and the krakatoa. have you ordered from them, do you have any exp with their genetics? or do you know anyone that has?also after dizzle frost and puffntuff suggested kos seeds i am orderin the iron cindy and the c99. when you order from hemp depot do you get a usps trackin number?


 i have ordered from them and their service is top notch.. i haven't run any of their gear yet, i got sour bubble x i think it's aloha ww, which sounds way bomb. and any buddy of sannie and crew, are ok in my book, i don't see how they can have anything but fire tbh..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 22, 2011)

You should have harvested some pollen from those critical mass. Only 3 females is bad luck.

Must be ssomethin stressin em is all I can think of but in the outdoors id say that's unlikely.

Your other strains sound rly nice too.

And karma that detroit diesel looks badass.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh yeah and those pre 98 aloha ww crosses are all HazeMans gear.

Notice they are numbered HM11, HM12 etc. Hazeman has some rly nice shit too. I know we were talking about rocky mountain high and mikdado a while back and hazeman is one of the few that has rocky mt hi.and irie vibe is one of the few banks that stocks his rmh. 

Sry I didn't feel like editing.

I love jack herer.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2011)

tell me about that 98 aloha ww.

i can't pull the trigger at ire vibe cause 1) alot of that shit looks untested and 2) lots is crossed with that aloha ww.

mau mau i like, toxic blue looks like a must have.

hazeman was working with motarebel like a subcontractor if i understand it right.

even jeffman (blazing pistilaros) started as a tester for mota... e$ko too if you didnt know.

this week ive heard/read/found bad reviews about swerve, mota, and alphakronik.

all i need to seal this trifecta  is some gear from mota... toxic blue is my choice.

what do you guys reccomend?

as promised a few pics of my (houston) shoreline cut.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> tell me about that 98 aloha ww.
> 
> i can pull the trigger at ire vibe cause alot of that shit looks untested.
> 
> ...


 i try not to talk too much shit, but i had a real run in with jay from alphakronik when the pack of bubba loves i bought went zero for 5 germing on me..not a damn one of them.. i also had a pack of the white diamonds that i got at about the same time, and i traded them to someone for something else, but of course i told the dude about my issues with the bubba loves first as jay had assured me that this problem was limited to the bl's, so dude said he would take them anyways.. he went to germ them, and had the same exact issues that i had with my bls..
then it was skunk munkie from this site who ran into the same issues, i think he had a pack of bl's that didn't want to germ for him, than wbw had a pack of something else entirely do pretty much the same thing..
i pm'ed him here and he was cool about it, and said he would send replacements.. three months later when i still didn't have any new beans, i pm'ed him back and pretty much lost it on the dude, and told him to keep his shit as i wouldn't be running it anyways... i do know that skunk and wbw did end up getting their replacements... as far as how that went for the both of them, i've no clue as i've pretty much stopped following anything alphakronik...
just my two cents, and i was super nice with jay for months until i finally felt like i was being a push over and then i was a straight up asshole to him, which isn't my style at all, but that shit just pissed me more than off, and i finally stood up for myself for once in my life.. whatever though, i'm just telling my experiences with the company..

but that toxic blue looks dank for sure... i also knew that most of the gear sold on irie vibes comes from that small sannies circle of friends like jeffamn of blazing pistileros.. i didn't know too much about hazeman tbh, but it doesn't surprise me in the least to hear where he comes from, and really just gives him more respect in my eyes..


----------



## bshdctr (Jul 22, 2011)

So honest dry weight was 21 grams for the entire thing in the picture, totally dry. The top main chunk with no space between nodes was 10 grams.
I just picked up some Chernobyl and Pandora's Box today and it did confirm that MAN, I just love the way Subcool does things. Best herb I've smoked in a long time and miles beyond most other strains I am seeing in my area right now. I guess I am just controlled by the flavor 
Peace!


,


bshdctr said:


> Gudkarma-
> Do you have a suggestion for a strain that has great pain-killing properties without making you tired (which is why I have chosen and love Vortex) that would yield better than Vortex? I'm all ears as I have been running it for a while now and am getting tired of it. Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> ps- ill be sure to post the honest dry weight of that bud soon-


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2011)

that's great! nice to hear. i guess TGA aint all marbles & jax.

& score 1 for you.

big props.

*

damn racerboy if i knew that i would have never bought his shit.

now im thinking :

would love to grab two packs of cannacopia's gear.

ahem! ahem! ahem!

sorry i got some phlegm.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 22, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> @racer- i was checkin out that irie vibe seeds that you were talkin about. they have a few strains that grabbed my eye namely the detroit diesel and the krakatoa. have you ordered from them, do you have any exp with their genetics? or do you know anyone that has?also after dizzle frost and puffntuff suggested kos seeds i am orderin the iron cindy and the c99. when you order from hemp depot do you get a usps trackin number?


 nah ive never gotten a tracking number..but you can ask for confirmation..which he gives you..custermer service it 10/10 @ hemp depot


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 22, 2011)

yah, i've never used hemp depot myself, but i know that pipe dream talks them up, so that's good enough for me honestly as i trust pipes opinion like i'd trust my own, sometimes maybe even a lil more, lol.. 
but yah, if pipe says that they're good, and now dizzle, i'd have no problems sending them cash and my getting what i paid for at all..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah I don't wanna buy seeds from an asshole either. Its why I bought subs space queen. Plus its the original.

And I didn't try cali connect for a long time either cuz of what I've heard about swerve.

But that's why you gotta go by the grow journals and not the hear say.

My jedis are lookin better than my tahoes actually. The tahoes look great too tho. But I got 3 tahoes 2 jedis and there growin quick so ill probably flip em in 3 or 4 weeks. I kinda wanna give em a long veg 

My cataract kushes are about a week and 1/2 into flower and are both lookin great. They have stayed in perfect little bushes, one barely stretched at all, its got nice thick stems and every single branch on each one is gonna be a cola. Even the one that stretched a bit is all tops. I just hope these guys are yielders. Some of my nices supercropping yet. There noth that big 

I should have a very tasty lineup. I'm hopin the th seeds gear is good cuz I've heard good and bad.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah akg made good on replacement package after a couple messages back n forth I got 5 packs back for none of the snozzberry germinating. I also had bought snowdawg2 during the promo and got snowdawg bx so I'm loaded with genetics but that's only if they germinate. I don't have the room now but I will run his gear real soon


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i've never used hemp depot myself, but i know that pipe dream talks them up, so that's good enough for me honestly as i trust pipes opinion like i'd trust my own, sometimes maybe even a lil more, lol..
> but yah, if pipe says that they're good, and now dizzle, i'd have no problems sending them cash and my getting what i paid for at all..


 yeah ive sent em my cash a few times with no worries at all....if you email them they get back to you ASAP with whatever you asked

some of my budshots are on his disription for Chocolate


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2011)

im super stoked on this positve talk about hemp depot.


----------



## matatan (Jul 23, 2011)

whats the news with swerve?


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i try not to talk too much shit, but i had a real run in with jay from alphakronik when the pack of bubba loves i bought went zero for 5 germing on me..not a damn one of them.. i also had a pack of the white diamonds that i got at about the same time, and i traded them to someone for something else, but of course i told the dude about my issues with the bubba loves first as jay had assured me that this problem was limited to the bl's, so dude said he would take them anyways.. he went to germ them, and had the same exact issues that i had with my bls..
> then it was skunk munkie from this site who ran into the same issues, i think he had a pack of bl's that didn't want to germ for him, than wbw had a pack of something else entirely do pretty much the same thing..
> i pm'ed him here and he was cool about it, and said he would send replacements.. three months later when i still didn't have any new beans, i pm'ed him back and pretty much lost it on the dude, and told him to keep his shit as i wouldn't be running it anyways... i do know that skunk and wbw did end up getting their replacements... as far as how that went for the both of them, i've no clue as i've pretty much stopped following anything alphakronik...
> just my two cents, and i was super nice with jay for months until i finally felt like i was being a push over and then i was a straight up asshole to him, which isn't my style at all, but that shit just pissed me more than off, and i finally stood up for myself for once in my life.. whatever though, i'm just telling my experiences with the company..
> ...


Same thing happened with me with Alphakronik Genes Seeds. I got his Omega Dawg and 0 out of 10 germinated. I messaged him and he sent replacements. Now I have 3 plants of Omega Dawg going and let me say this it is the fastest germinating strain I've ever seen. It grows fast.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i've never used hemp depot myself, but i know that pipe dream talks them up, so that's good enough for me honestly as i trust pipes opinion like i'd trust my own, sometimes maybe even a lil more, lol..
> but yah, if pipe says that they're good, and now dizzle, i'd have no problems sending them cash and my getting what i paid for at all..


 Thanks. 

I never sent money I always do the money order route so I have some kind of receipt and could cancel if it gets lost in the mail or something. Some of HD's stuff is overpriced in comparison to the other places and others are cheaper (reeferman and TGA) or exclusive to HD (Joey weed, Leprachaun seeds, Bean Ho and ISP). I have had 0 problems germing the TGA and JW seeds I bought there and they are like 5 years old. The only thing that kinda sucks is that by the time they recieve your order, what you wanted may be sold out and you have to list secondary choices but it's okay, more for the collection I guess.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 23, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I never sent money I always do the money order route so I have some kind of receipt and could cancel if it gets lost in the mail or something. Some of HD's stuff is overpriced in comparison to the other places and others are cheaper (reeferman and TGA) or exclusive to HD (Joey weed, Leprachaun seeds, Bean Ho and ISP). I have had 0 problems germing the TGA and JW seeds I bought there and they are like 5 years old. The only thing that kinda sucks is that by the time they recieve your order, what you wanted may be sold out and you have to list secondary choices but it's okay, more for the collection I guess.


 good point about the prices..some gear is a lil over..but not by alot...but his cheaper priced stuff is a good bit cheaper , the Reefermans gear is all on sale right now and CHEAP! they have freebies once ina while to...Cannacopia is giving a free pack of Resin Bomb if youorder 3 packs


----------



## puffntuff (Jul 23, 2011)

Karma if your interested in anything KOS they're mods over at skunk mag forums just go over there and ask them anything REv and greenman420 are super fucking cool. I'm about to pop a pack of their bubble and squeak.
Dizzle fuck catching them from the dock I gotta boat so if you wanna go on a walleye run pm me and we can go when their ready!! Walleye and lake Erie perch!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 23, 2011)

nothin better than fresh lake huron walleye...used to go fishin all the time when i was younger.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Alphadawg said:


> Same thing happened with me with Alphakronik Genes Seeds. I got his Omega Dawg and 0 out of 10 germinated. I messaged him and he sent replacements. Now I have 3 plants of Omega Dawg going and let me say this it is the fastest germinating strain I've ever seen. It grows fast.


I got some onegadawg as well glad to hear it germs quick but other than that what else is good about it?
I got a couPle strains I will run before his but I would like to hear about all his strains since I got all of them except for maybe 2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

matatan said:


> whats the news with swerve?


What news?
I know I sent him some Pm s at the Cali connect forum and that man just basically ignored it. 
I had issues with the sour og turning hermie and it seems to be a common problem with that strain.

Other than that that man has some fire. Can't wait to grow these Jedi Kush seeds


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2011)

when one gets terrible germ rates across different strains... like with alphakronik ...dont any of you think that is odd?

to me its a crystal clear indicator that something is wrong with dude's process. 

maybe he doesn't let those beans dry out before he packs them.

i know for a fact guys like sannie & e$ko wait two weeks+ (of dry time) AFTER harvesting beans ....this would be before packing seeds up.

if you dont do that, my experience notes TERRIBLE germ rates.

thoughts?


----------



## tardis (Jul 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> when one gets terrible germ rates across different strains... like with alphakronik ...dont any of you think that is odd?
> 
> to me its a crystal clear indicator that something is wrong with dude's process.
> 
> ...


I think you may be right. I really like Jay from alphakronik and I really love my 2 Superbomb plants. I would be harvesting one right now if it didn't get rained on last night. But I think with his first packs on attitude he didn't wait long enough for the seeds to dry. I too had some germ problems but I found when I shotglassed the seeds, then after put them into paper towels I had a good germ rate. I shouldn't talk till after I try my 2 superbombs out, but overall I think that Jay is legit guy. He seems to have a good heart so I say give him the benefit of the doubt. My 2 cents.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> I think you may be right. I really like Jay from alphakronik and I really love my 2 Superbomb plants. I would be harvesting one right now if it didn't get rained on last night. But I think with his first packs on attitude he didn't wait long enough for the seeds to dry. I too had some germ problems but I found when I shotglassed the seeds, then after put them into paper towels I had a good germ rate. I shouldn't talk till after I try my 2 superbombs out, but overall I think that Jay is legit guy. He seems to have a good heart so I say give him the benefit of the doubt. My 2 cents.


 Yeah I think he is legit as well he did not have to send me anything when I told him none o my snozzberry germinated but he sent me 50 beans, 5 strains just that alone made me a akg customer


----------



## tardis (Jul 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I think he is legit as well he did not have to send me anything when I told him none o my snozzberry germinated but he sent me 50 beans, 5 strains just that alone made me a akg customer


By the way, i'm such a seed addict. I was drinking with two friends last night, perhaps a bit too much, and I awoke to see I had ordered 10 plushberry, pack of blackwater, and dj shorts vanilluana..... GRRR Im both happy and mad.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the center. Aaa meetings should be held at 8pm and racerboy will be spokes person


----------



## tardis (Jul 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Welcome to the center. Aaa meetings should be held at 8pm and racerboy will be spokes person


SCA Seed Collectors Anonymous

But honestly, you don't really have a problem until you start buying Greenhouse Seeds... then you have issues that need to be addressed!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Welcome to the center. Aaa meetings should be held at 8pm and racerboy will be spokes person


Well, it's fitting to have racerboy be the spokes person at a AAA meeting.
Is he doing a lecture on crankshafts or teaching how to fix a flat tire?

Forgive me, I had to take a swing at that one, it was just hanging in the air waiting for me.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> SCA Seed Collectors Anonymous
> 
> But honestly, you don't really have a problem until you start buying Greenhouse Seeds... then you have issues that need to be addressed!


HAha. how the hell do you wake up to a $300 seedbang-a-thon? 

way way way better than waking up with VD and a dead hooker in your bed imo.

shit if racerboy is the spokes person whiteberrywidow & tardis are certified staff members.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2011)

as promised 

this is straight freebie selection from the 'tude.

a) TH Seeds , SAGE
b) G13 Labs , Pineapple Express
c) Dinafem , Critical Jack 
d) DNA Genetics , Hashplant Haze
f) Dinafem , Original Amnesia

it's not about fem or regs or anything like that.

only ==> if this is what you had & could pick only one to run.

i will let this go a few days & tally whats what.

my vote is critical jack.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a certified seed whore lmao


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

Yea I got Jackpot royale, I wanna pop those too. But I'm runnin mostly kushes right now so I wamted to change it up for a bit.

All 5 anesthesia have popped up so far goin great.

And mext, I'm gonna run confidential cheese, better known as LA Cheese fro RP. Don't know why thy changed the name. But I'm running a lot of regs right now so I'm gonna do a few fems and if I like it then I'm gonna get big buddhas blue cheese or freese cheese 89. I followed a sick blue cheese grow journal and it sounds tastey.

I might go with kalimans tho cuz he's still runnin that promo. I've been eyeballin it for months. Hard to turn down a free pack of seeds.


----------



## tardis (Jul 23, 2011)

It reminds me of being young and addicted to buying comic books.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

I will be running my jackpot royal when I get a chance with backwater now that Gould be a real nice grow purple Kush and mend purps see which one is better who know might be even a sicker cross out of the 2


TheLastWood said:


> Yea I got Jackpot royale, I wanna pop those too. But I'm runnin mostly kushes right now so I wamted to change it up for a bit.
> 
> All 5 anesthesia have popped up so far goin great.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I know I haven't ordered anything in over a week and I'm freakin out man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh really... Get to ordering buddy


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for a couple things to restock.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Right now I don't see much catching my eye beside strains I wanted from years ago like chocolope and la con. But I think I'm good for now I have plenty to grow right now I'm working on getting a les light so I can have to flower rooms without using both my hps systems it's either thAt or I'm getting a 600 watt hps but since heat is a killer right now led is more likely the system I go with.

Who here has some Chocolate rain for trade?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

They are in stock at sannies and there only 22.50 gbp.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I might just pull that trigger


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

Pineapple express is ufo#1 at the tude.

I was just looking at the chocolate mix at sannkies to. Thast looks awesome plus its 16 seeds for 22.50 

4 of each, dj shorts cocoa kusg x nycd, lavender, cheeseberry haze and um... I forget but its some other soma strain. 

I want to get a good Sour diesel. I like somas too but I like the sour.


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got some onegadawg as well glad to hear it germs quick but other than that what else is good about it?
> I got a couPle strains I will run before his but I would like to hear about all his strains since I got all of them except for maybe 2


It grows really fast in the seedling stage. Thats all I got right now. I just started growing them like 6 days ago.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay then I will look forward to your updates

@last I might just get both Choco rain and the choc mix


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah man..the Choc mix looks pretty wild


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

I need ur help, 

Ny purple diesel fem x5
Grapefruit diesel reg x 5
Romulan diesel reg x5


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I need ur help,
> 
> Ny purple diesel fem x5
> Grapefruit diesel reg x 5
> Romulan diesel reg x5


 my buddy is smoking some NY Purp D righ tnow and he says its pretty bomb....id prolly go for the Rom D tho


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I'm rly lookin towards the rom or grapefruit. 

But I have rom so if I get grapefruit I can make romulan grapefruit diesel.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I'm rly lookin towards the rom or grapefruit.
> 
> But I have rom so if I get grapefruit I can make romulan grapefruit diesel.


 true...or you could do a Bx to Rom


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay then I will look forward to your updates
> 
> @last I might just get both Choco rain and the choc mix


 you won't be disappointed with the choco rains wyte.. that shit is way beyond bomb, and the smell is simply out of this world, and super stunky... maybe even stunkier than that super skunk i grew.. maybe, lol, it's a close call.. the choco rains didn't smell too much in flower, but once dried and cured, holy fucking shit..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a couple grapefruit diesels haven't got around to growing it yet but I do have them. I would say get the rom d but u have rom so get the ny purp d.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> you won't be disappointed with the choco rains wyte.. that shit is way beyond bomb, and the smell is simply out of this world, and super stunky... maybe even stunkier than that super skunk i grew.. maybe, lol, it's a close call.. the choco rains didn't smell too much in flower, but once dried and cured, holy fucking shit..


yeah that's what I will do and since I'm doing that I'll get a vortex fan to vent my hot ass tent


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2011)

yah, once this grow ever decides to finish, i'm taking the rest of this hot ass summer off and let shit cool down some, it's been well over 90 for like two weeks or so now, much too hot in my grow.. not bad when the lights are on and i have the ac running, but i try to turn it off when the lights are off just to keep the electric bill a lil lower, and christ, it's been getting much too hot in there..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Trust me I know all about that. Main reason I was considering led. But I think just sticking with what I got and getting a better fan would cost less without lowering the number plants or hurting yield which was my main concern


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 23, 2011)

I am waiting until the fall/begining of winter to start my grow...mainly so it gives me time to buy and set up what I need, but I am thinking of strictly only growing fall through spring, and shutting down shop in the summer. first reason being the tempature is way to hot in the summer...I could use any heat being pulled out of the grow room to help heat the house in winter, and 2nd reason because everyone goes dormant during the winter...I dont see a soul during the cold months...perfect time to do what I need to do, and not worry about people in general.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I'm gonna get the choco mix to wbw. There's some diesel in there too so ill just do that.

Either way in a few weeks I'm gonna pop my 5 romulan beans.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm still trying to narrow my next grow down now... i think i have it down to either the dpd's, or some blue kush from bog, or grape stomper x og's, or sour hazey jones or some pre 98 bubba's.. i think i'm going to do one pre98 bubba being fem's and all anyhoo's, so now i've got two figure out two plants of probably two different strains.. maybe the sour hazey jones and the blue kush, or, fuck, idk, lol..


----------



## taaldow (Jul 23, 2011)

*b) G13 Labs , Pineapple Express*


----------



## tardis (Jul 23, 2011)

taaldow said:


> *b) G13 Labs , Pineapple Express*


I'm a big fan of g13 labs Pineapple Express! I love the light show of a high.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2011)

Racer do the sour gazer jones and grape stomper og with a bubba fem. Any male you find in the group would be great to use make seeds fr your stash and females from either sour hazy or gs would even better. No bullshit I wished I pulled the trigger on them grape Stompers when I had the chance. I will grab a pack Of both soon especially when the gs of comeback in stock


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Racer do the sour gazer jones and grape stomper og with a bubba fem. Any male you find in the group would be great to use make seeds fr your stash and females from either sour hazy or gs would even better. No bullshit I wished I pulled the trigger on them grape Stompers when I had the chance. I will grab a pack Of both soon especially when the gs of comeback in stock


 yah, i think that's going to be the line up for sure wyte.. i'm so glad that i was able to grab those grape stompers x og's when i did as not long after i got them, they were back oos again like the grape stomper bx's have been forever now..
and i know that skunk munkie loves his gs x og, so i think that is what i'm doing, and the sour hazey jones for a more sativa strain..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I will grab a saliva strain and switch it up some that's y I want the c rain


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

*** My Seed Collection**

Floja F2 (Flo x Double Purple Doja)
Sensi Star x Floja 
Warlock x Floja 
AK-48 x Floja
Black Sour Bubble (Sour Bubble x Black Rose) x Casey Band (Casey Jones x Headband)
Romulan
Deep Purple x Master Kush
Black Rose
Bastard Bubba (Bubba Kush x Medical Bagseed)
Calizahr x CaseyBand
Northern Lights
Bubblicious
AK-48
Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand
Super Silver Haze x [TrainWreck x Early Skunk]
Cheesequake x AK-48
[WhiteBerry x Redwood Kush] x Master Kush
Master Kush F2
Cheesequake x Qrazy Train
Gorilla Grape (Purple Erkle x Double Purple Doja)
Bastard Bubba x Bastard Jack (Jack The Ripper x Medical Bagseed)
C-4 (Cotton Candy x ShishkaBerry Red) x CaseyBand
DOG Kush (Headband x OG Kush)
Cherry Cheese x Livers
Nirvana's Mystery Strain


*not a bad lil collection. wish i had time to grow them all right now! gonna start runnin sum of these strains soon tho!​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice list there


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice collection C


you got a few on there id kill a nun for


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm still trying to narrow my next grow down now... i think i have it down to either the dpd's, or some blue kush from bog, or grape stomper x og's, or sour hazey jones or some pre 98 bubba's.. i think i'm going to do one pre98 bubba being fem's and all anyhoo's, so now i've got two figure out two plants of probably two different strains.. maybe the sour hazey jones and the blue kush, or, fuck, idk, lol..


Where did you get the blue kush, & pre98 bubba?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 24, 2011)

nice collection chb. you have got some fire for real! would love to run some of that must be hard for you to chose what to do next


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2011)

fuck that id run that ssh x [tw x es] all day


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> Where did you get the blue kush, & pre98 bubba?


 the bog's blue kush i picked up from seed boutique i do believe, and the pre 98 bubbas are cali connection fems, from the tude.. had to get the fems as they were out of regulars when they had the deal going on to get a free pack of the jedi kushes from cc too..


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice....Anyone ever orderd seeds directly from the "next generation seeds" site, to the US? I want to get some Grapegod, but tude is out. Does next gen do stealth? No stealth, no order.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

yeaa its avery tough choice of wat to grow next... =/ ive grown teh bastard bubba and floja adn GG... bubblicious/northern lights/ak 48... growing the BSB x CaeyBand. check out my sig if u guys wanna see pics. the Floja comes out almsot black wen its dry/cured.. and ALL purple strain. =)


----------



## tardis (Jul 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> *** My Seed Collection**
> 
> Floja F2 (Flo x Double Purple Doja)
> Sensi Star x Floja
> ...



Oh My God everyone one of those sounds like an amazing seed to have. My mouth is literally salivating.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 24, 2011)

What's the pre-98 Bubba like to smoke? I get the impression that people only want it because it's difficult to get hold of.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

That's the wrong impression then bro. Very narcotic couchlock coffe taste better than the rest smoke


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 24, 2011)

Bubba kush is one of the best weeds I've ever smoked actually.

I just ordered the choco mix too with killing kush freebies.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn beat me to it ... Lol I will order tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Airwave (Jul 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's the wrong impression then bro. Very narcotic couchlock coffe taste better than the rest smoke


If it's that good then why didn't the breeders hang on to it?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn beat me to it ... Lol I will order tonight or tomorrow


I think I got the last pack.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If it's that good then why didn't the breeders hang on to it?


Wwwhhhhaaaaattttt???
Almost all the breeders still have it. That's is they are still making seeds from it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I think I got the last pack.


We need to work something out bro


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2011)

Chocolate Mix
CODE: BCcm
Price: &#8364;22.50
In stock
Quantity:

looks like its still in stock to me wyte..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

ThAnks racer for checking


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 24, 2011)

Just kidding. 

Forgot to say that part. Lol.

I cut a nice lil plushberry off my plushberry bush yesterday. Can't wait for it to dry out. It smells so good.

Too me plushberry smells kinda sour fruity but when you squeeze a bud its smells so incredible. Have you ever had sprite remix? Its like that. Like a fresh burst of fruit and sprite remix.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2011)

........


----------



## Goldowitz (Jul 24, 2011)

If customs does not fuck me, I will be adding some of the pre-98 bubba to my collection.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 24, 2011)

So does anybody know who has the best pre98 Bubba?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

I would go with Cali conns honestly


----------



## Airwave (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a top of the line kush to add to my collection.
Dr Greenthumbs OG Kush.
MrNS MK X SK
Somebody's pre98.

Anymore?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

tardis said:


> Oh My God everyone one of those sounds like an amazing seed to have. My mouth is literally salivating.


thanks man. got alot from a few ppl ive met. wanna try sum of the C-4 x Caseyband... C-4 is cotton candy x shishkaBerry Red... just sounds awesome!! check out my signature if u wanna see them grown eventually. i think youd like the floja.. lemme look for sum pics 4 ya.. just osted a few up to date pics of her in my thread... she turns completely purple.. the purplest buds ive EVER seen (when theyre finished and dried/cured) they almost turn out black!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

gonna germ a couple DOG Kush seeds in a couple days... its headband x OG Kush. supposed to be pretty bombbb according to a friend that has grown it b4


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah that floja sounds bomb. 

Id like to see those pics.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah that floja sounds bomb.
> 
> Id like to see those pics.


 i agree.. you can't find floja in seed form any where at all can you? after i read your post, i had to run over to seedfinder.eu and look it up, but of course no info on it..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 24, 2011)

there are pics of floja in the midwest growers thread somewhere.

i have a few of them...dont remember where i got them though...


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 25, 2011)

Check out my Alphakronik Genes Omega Dawg Grow seed collectors! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/450245-alphakronik-genes-omega-dawg-grow.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 25, 2011)

Alpha I signed up for the ride good luck


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Alpha I signed up for the ride good luck


Thank you Karma! Good luck with your present and future grows!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 25, 2011)

hemp depot has tga plushberry and ace of spades now


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 25, 2011)

also over on seed boutique they have an end of line stock area with good pricing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2011)

What's end of line?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 25, 2011)

They have stock that is bein discontinued at cheap pricin from a couple companies.
. They have nothin I'm into but I was just pointin it out. I grew the k2 on there years ago. I really don't remember anything about it so it must not have been special


----------



## tardis (Jul 25, 2011)

Alphadawg said:


> Check out my Alphakronik Genes Omega Dawg Grow seed collectors! https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/450245-alphakronik-genes-omega-dawg-grow.html


I got a strange phenotype in one of my two Superbombs. Its yielding like crazy, i don't have a scale and i'm used to growing low yielding high potency strains for myself, and thats what I expected with this superbomb. However this superbomb is yielding like crazy that I have to let it go about a week longer than the first one to week 9 just so I can fit it in my dryroom (not a lot of dry space). Its simply more massive than i'm used to and I guess thats a godo thing because it will make some great hash and cookies.

Just saying, be aware, some of his stuff can randomly yield heavy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah that's sounds superbomb


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

u can check out my journal too is u wnna see the one i got flwoering now. got 1 in veg too.




i had a spider mite problem. thats why the leaves look the way they do.. that was from my old grow.. the hairs are turning becuase i pollinated her to make seeds. i have more pics of my other 1 in flowering in my journal if u wanna see them. theres not many journals on it tho like u guys said.. not many on double purple doja either. makes for a unique grow. =D


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

** had to make the other pics bigger**

View attachment 1705989View attachment 1705990View attachment 1705991View attachment 1705992View attachment 1705993


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 25, 2011)

Sick man that's so bomb.

You made f2s?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ** had to make the other pics bigger**
> 
> View attachment 1705989View attachment 1705990View attachment 1705991View attachment 1705992View attachment 1705993


 damn, you do know that that shit is really making me want to grow my dpd's next right?? and here i thought i had my next grow picked out already, fuck me, now i'm going to have to change shit around..
now it looks like i'm going to have to go with the dpd's and the sour hazey jones and the pre98 bubbas instead of the grape stomper x og's, fuck me..


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, you do know that that shit is really making me want to grow my dpd's next right?? and here i thought i had my next grow picked out already, fuck me, now i'm going to have to change shit around..
> now it looks like i'm going to have to go with the dpd's and the sour hazey jones and the pre98 bubbas instead of the grape stomper x og's, fuck me..


Dude you should pop some DPD, some DPDxBR and some BRxGDP! I'm just saying....


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sick man that's so bomb.
> 
> You made f2s?


yup yup. and made a couple other crosses.. floja x ak-48..... floja x sensi star... and floja x warlock. =) have sum1 startin an ak x floja. seeds just cracked.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yup yup. and made a couple other crosses.. floja x ak-48..... floja x sensi star... and floja x warlock. =) have sum1 startin an ak x floja. seeds just cracked.


 that floja x sensi star sounds way beyond dank as well.. very nice choice..


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, you do know that that shit is really making me want to grow my dpd's next right?? and here i thought i had my next grow picked out already, fuck me, now i'm going to have to change shit around..
> now it looks like i'm going to have to go with the dpd's and the sour hazey jones and the pre98 bubbas instead of the grape stomper x og's, fuck me..


yeaa i would deff start sum DPD if u have them. whered ya get those seeds?? and yeaa ive seen a couple DPD grows... and they look VERY similar to the pics i posted above. i have sum gorilla grapes too.. which are DPD x purple erkle


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 25, 2011)

I want BR x DPD x Plushberry! where they at?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that floja x sensi star sounds way beyond dank as well.. very nice choice..


yeaa havent strated any of those yet.... but i remember how potent the sensi star was... very stron KNOCKOUT type smoke.. soo thought it would be nice to cross it with a good daytime smoke with sum color


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> I want BR x DPD x Plushberry! where they at?


pipe dream u still around man!!?? lol. long time nooo seee! well.. noo talk! hahaha


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, you never hollered back. I was interested in floja and i guess I didn't sweeten the pot enough.I got BB F2's, BB sativa, DPD xBR x romulan?, F13 F2s, Flo x F13 and others. I have hundreds of seeds and a 6 female limit :sigh: I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 25, 2011)

i love that purple. the floja looks exactly like the br x dpd im smokin on right now.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 25, 2011)

The DPD X BR seems to have a maroon tint late in flower though. The floja stays dark purple, that's what I've noticed. The plant in my avatar was dark purple at 6-7 weeks and turned pinkish.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah lots of nice genetics there they all sound bomb.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 26, 2011)

My order from Sannies arrived today.

10 x Kolossus
5 x Killing Kush


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2011)

recent chop of "legion og" ...lone nug shot

little tga off to the side.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 26, 2011)

Geez you didn't even use the badass tga rolling tray to display your nug wtf.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

ive been using the shit out of my tga rolling tray...i love it


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> My order from Sannies arrived today.
> 
> 10 x Kolossus
> 5 x Killing Kush


 how long did it take to get your sannies order airwave?? someone the other day was telling us that sannies been having problems getting orders into the us.. the only one i've heard that had problems was gud karma, other than that, it was news to me.. glad to hear you didn't have any issues with your order though..


----------



## Airwave (Jul 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> how long did it take to get your sannies order airwave?? someone the other day was telling us that sannies been having problems getting orders into the us.. the only one i've heard that had problems was gud karma, other than that, it was news to me.. glad to hear you didn't have any issues with your order though..




I'm in the UK and It took 8 days. I was starting to get worried and sent them an email yesterday. I'm not in the habit of waiting that long.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 26, 2011)

I have 2 rga rolling trays,

One from the promo and one came inside my autographed dank 2.0

I'm getting so excited about my cali con gear. The jedis are lookin killer man.the tahoes are lookin awesome too but the jedis are bigger. I'm gonna top em all again this week..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone have any info on SamSara seeds for Attitudes Aug. promo?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2011)

tga rolling tray went from the stealth package right into the trash.

if you can find a use for it cool. 

*

samsara is another spanish seedbank down with the guy who works behind the scenes @ delicious seeds (and a few others)

its like dude is a seed pimp... with 3 or 4 seedmakers under his umbrella. whatever they're doing in spain with all these seed maker companies makes me want to move there.

the video they have on the 'tudes homepage is informative. check it when you get a second.

i've never run their gear but wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 26, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> *** My Seed Collection**
> 
> Floja F2 (Flo x Double Purple Doja)
> Sensi Star x Floja
> ...


List of dank there bro.. like them pics of the floja i dont think i've seen anything as purple as that. Only smoked purple haze yrs back would love to add some of that to the collection...
Im currently growing the Dog kush you mentioned , lanky arms this cut .Theres pics in the thread.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 26, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> tga rolling tray went from the stealth package right into the trash.
> 
> if you can find a use for it cool.


didnt have to find a use...i use it as a rolling tray...


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 26, 2011)

looks bomb!! ur only the 2nd person ive seen growin DOG Kush


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ cmt.

Those are some nice dog kush.

Gudkarma, spain does hydroponics for most of there produce. Hydroponics is HUGE industry in spain. The government does a lot of hydro too there. Also a lot of the tap water in spain is De-salinified ocean water! I thought that was amazing. There's still a lot of salt in there water compared to ours tho. Not good for u. I don't drink a lot of tap tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2011)

isnt weed legal in spain now?like you can grow it for persona but if you r sellin its illegal? and i think the seed area is a gray area over there too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 26, 2011)

I know that they have mmj there and they have co-op grows and stuff kinda like here.

Not sure if its decriminalized tho


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2011)

im dying to live in spain. used to be a spanish teacher so my skillz is up.

alot of the seeds we buy in a certain price range are made there.

i did know hydro is/was a huge biz in spain ; however, i didnt know water being de-salinized. cool to learn that. mad props.

*

hahahhahahhhahaha... on the tga rolling tray. that's why i have a desk  & grinder. 

*

got my info from alphakronik dude. if anybody wanted to know : 

"*alphadawg*"

*Sex :* Organic Seeds (Open Air Pollination)
*[FONT=&quot]Type :[/FONT]* Indica/Sativa Hybrid (40/60)
*[FONT=&quot]Flowering :[/FONT]* Photoperiod
*[FONT=&quot]Genetics :[/FONT]* Chemdawg D x Snowdawg BX
*[FONT=&quot]Flowering Time :[/FONT]* 70-75 Days Indoors
*[FONT=&quot]Outdoor Harvest :[/FONT]* Late October
*[FONT=&quot]Height :[/FONT]* 1.25 &#8211; 1.5x Stretch
*[FONT=&quot]THC Level : [/FONT]*High 

*

im waiting on all kinds of beans in the mail. wtf?

sweet seeds double white germ rate was 1 for 3... the one i did get is going off like gangbusters. i love white crosses. anyway, i emailed sweet seeds (valencia, spain) , bust a fat rap with the girl in spanish over a few emails , & got some replacement "double white" on the way. believe it or not, im happy with sweet seeds. they honor their word. very important to gudkarma since he's been dealing with a shit ton of assholes lately. 

sweet seeds chick assured me they did germ rate tests and anything less than 95% was unacceptable.

i have other shit from them too to play with : SAD & green poison

===> i worked it out myself rather than rely on the attitude. 

you guys know how they are? they want a fucking post mortum with pics & a write up from a ph'd botanist.

*

bright note!

i just cracked : all fems 

1) sensi , shiva skunk 
2) sweet seeds, double white
3) dinafem, original amnesia (im excited on this one)



my first _regular_ seed run since last year, i've decided, is going to be paradise seeds "belladona". 

...im hoping for a male to cross with my afghan kush mom & some donkey dick colas for the tables.



rock it dont stop it. 

gratuitous shot of sour d... enjoy

i was nuggetry before nuggetry was nuggetry you fell me?


----------



## FistPumpinJERSEY (Jul 27, 2011)

who ships to the obama country ??


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im dying to live in spain. used to be a spanish teacher so my skillz is up.



me too gud karma, me too, ever since i went to spain a few years back, i simply fell in love with the city of barcelona and even the spanish people are super friendly and very nice... i didn't speak a lick of spanish, and still had an awesome time...
it really is a dream of mine to live in spain.. their laws on growing for personal stash are very laxed as well.. not to mention the beautifull weather they have over there as well..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 27, 2011)

I went to check out ogr gear at canna and I was like wtf fems? Everyones payin that much and that hard over fems? 

Does he only sell fems? All I saw was white fire fems and white s1

I'm sure its super fire smoke but idk about ogr. Maybe all the regs were sold out already?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2011)

Regs will be coming shortly


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 27, 2011)

Man my jedis and tahoes should be showin sex here any day now. I'm gonna veg em kinda big tho. 

If I wait 3 1/2 moew weeks then I can flower them and the sage, buku, heavy duty fruity (if female) and pineapple express at the same time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2011)

Trying to pop some Jedi Kush and some Chem 4 og hopefully they all are hood and germinate.


----------



## King Blunt (Jul 27, 2011)

Does anyone here have or have grown Fuckberry by Riot? It looks dank as hell. But its sold out


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 28, 2011)

hey guys pre 98 in stock. I missed regs so this is 2nd time I'm passin on bubba fems. Tempted tho.

If anyone wants em id go quick


----------



## Airwave (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> hey guys pre 98 in stock. I missed regs so this is 2nd time I'm passin on bubba fems. Tempted tho.
> 
> If anyone wants em id go quick


Just ordered.

Thanks.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Regs will be coming shortly


thats good news


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone else experenceing a delay on their attitude shipment? I am on the east coast and attitude claims they shipped my order on the 20th....postal service says processed through KEARNY, NJ on the 24th, and today my package is in JAMAICA, NY? I am down south, and its going in the wrong direction? whats the deal with that? Its hot out, I hope they have my seeds in the air conditioned shade


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 28, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> Anyone else experenceing a delay on their attitude shipment? I am on the east coast and attitude claims they shipped my order on the 20th....postal service says processed through KEARNY, NJ on the 24th, and today my package is in JAMAICA, NY? I am down south, and its going in the wrong direction? whats the deal with that? Its hot out, I hope they have my seeds in the air conditioned shade


 i never even bother looking at the tracking tbh as it's pretty much a joke once it hits the usps service.. i find that they hardly ever update, and i usually have my package before they even say it's near my city..
it's not worth it for me to get all worked up over something that i have no control over, so i have said eff it to the tracking shit long ago.. i get it when i get it, and if i don't get it, that's what i paid extra for, so that they can reship it to me on their dime...


----------



## Airwave (Jul 29, 2011)

100 seeds for £65.00.

http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/seedsman-100s-cannabis-seeds/kandy-kush-x-skunk-1


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

Airwave said:


> 100 seeds for £65.00.
> 
> http://www.seedsman.com/en/cannabis-seeds/seedsman-100s-cannabis-seeds/kandy-kush-x-skunk-1


I just wanted to take a moment cause I know lots of people have been wondering about AlphaKroniks smoke. I just want to say legit. I harvested his superbomb a week ago and been smoking it uncured and its really really good. uncured high report coming soon.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2011)

glad to hear you are satisfied tardis. ive been lookin at their seeds and will probably order a few in my next order


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah I knew his superbomb would be good, he made his spacequeen f3s from subcools spacequeen so its no surprise you like it.

I should get some of akgs and do a side by side with tga's.

But my plushberrys are 2 weeks away from the long nap before the snap. Cmt how long did urs go again 62 days?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> glad to hear you are satisfied tardis. ive been lookin at their seeds and will probably order a few in my next order


 i wouldn't walk across the room to spit on that jerkoff who runs alphakronik, and there are plenty of other breeders out there that i can get behind that i don't have to give that jerkoff any of my cash.. ever..


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i wouldn't walk across the room to spit on that jerkoff who runs alphakronik, and there are plenty of other breeders out there that i can get behind that i don't have to give that jerkoff any of my cash.. ever..


Yeah thats not right that he didn't replace your seeds... but the quality of the seeds are good (when they actually germinate, he had a germination problem with the first seeds he sent attitude). He really needs to make that right with you.


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I knew his superbomb would be good, he made his spacequeen f3s from subcools spacequeen so its no surprise you like it.
> 
> I should get some of akgs and do a side by side with tga's.
> 
> But my plushberrys are 2 weeks away from the long nap before the snap. Cmt how long did urs go again 62 days?


I grew it alongside Jilly Bean. Jilly Bean smells a whole lot better, the high is superior in the Superbomb, and I hate saying that because I really love the happy positive euphoric blissful high of the Jillybean. (i'd say Querkle is superior to Jillybean tho) But overall I love this Jillybean. Its Positive in a potent way making it perfect for daytime. Its super happy weed. A Jillybean X Querkle strain would be amazing. I know they are both 50% spacequeen, but the purple urkle blending with the orange velvet genetically and backed by 50% spacequeen would be really really yummy.


----------



## hempstead (Jul 29, 2011)

I think I will sprout the pack of Jilly Beans I have for the first grow once my season reopens. Thanks Tardis. I think I will be doing deep purple too along with black widow and kali mist. I am just trying to wait out the heat to lower the cost of cooling. I am about to say fuck the heat and crack some babies this weekend.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2011)

Tell me about just bought a bigger ac unit yesterday. The electric company will be happy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I think I will sprout the pack of Jilly Beans I have for the first grow once my season reopens. Thanks Tardis. I think I will be doing deep purple too along with black widow and kali mist. I am just trying to wait out the heat to lower the cost of cooling. I am about to say fuck the heat and crack some babies this weekend.


That's what I did it'll pass soon


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I think I will sprout the pack of Jilly Beans I have for the first grow once my season reopens. Thanks Tardis. I think I will be doing deep purple too along with black widow and kali mist. I am just trying to wait out the heat to lower the cost of cooling. I am about to say fuck the heat and crack some babies this weekend.


I love the seeds you are growing! Black Widow, the real deal I hear, and Kali Mist is supposed to be the sativa of choice. Black Widow and Kali Mist would give you both the heavy indica and the head sativa. smart choice between them.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

gonna germ a few CheeseQuake x Qrazy Train seeds 2morrow. see how they do. ive never grown out any TGA strains... but wenever i see a TGA strain... it looks AMAZING! sum of the best plants/bud shits ive seen were from subby's seeds. sooo i wanna givem a try


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm right behind you. I should be popping some of the same strain soon


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I'm right behind you. I should be popping some of the same strain soon


oo wow really? thats cool. have u seen this strain grown at all anywhere? i was tryna look at Dons thread.. but i never saw this strain finished. jw wat 2 expect.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 29, 2011)

I was gonna stop for the summer but I could never stop poppin beans.

So many to grow so little time


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

Tardas where some pics from your microscope. This is shots of my X`s and some finger hash, Next week should have some shots of my Sannies gear.

View attachment 1711861View attachment 1711862View attachment 1711863View attachment 1711864View attachment 1711865View attachment 1711866


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a usb scope so I will take some pics soon


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

tardis said:


> I have a usb scope so I will take some pics soon


Just of the plants Right LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> oo wow really? thats cool. have u seen this strain grown at all anywhere? i was tryna look at Dons thread.. but i never saw this strain finished. jw wat 2 expect.


It's relatively new so the only one would be don to finish first since he created it but seen both qrazy t and cheesequake both finished and it's both some good lookers


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 29, 2011)

I wish I had a nice camera so I could show you all how pink my plushberry is getting.

Its weird sub mentions a small pink pheno and a large green one. 

My pink one is a nice yielder, I'm definately gonna reveg it. But the green one is tiny. All I can say is the smoke better be super bomb from the small one cuz it is pathetic. Highly dissappointed in that pheno. 

They both smell and look great, I tasted the pink one and it was amazing. Didn't know weed could tasste like that. And that's with no cure and a 3 day dry. 

I always heard subs gear isn't the best yielding and I'm a quality over quantity guy but isn't it weird sub wouldn't mention a good yielding pink pheno? I don't think he extensively tested plushberry. Or maybe I'm just super lucky?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I wish I had a nice camera so I could show you all how pink my plushberry is getting.
> 
> Its weird sub mentions a small pink pheno and a large green one.
> 
> ...


yeaaaa man sounds like u got the best of both phenos. =) id be happy with that


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's relatively new so the only one would be don to finish first since he created it but seen both qrazy t and cheesequake both finished and it's both some good lookers


yeaaa i just finished lookin up both strains as well. they both have great genetics. i kno stoneys growin a few too. his just sprouted actually a day or so ago. sooo i kno once i finally start it. im gonna be checkin out stoneys to compare phenos adn see what mine mite potentially look like. lol. damnn im high as shit right now. the bastard bubba kush is bombbbb! the indica pheno anywayz. i was very impressed with it. its Bubba Kush x Siccs Medical Bagseed. grew out 2 seeds. both females. one is a very sativa dom. pheno adn hte other is a stong indica pheno. =)


----------



## tardis (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, fellow seed heads, on my next grow I will grow no more than 1 of each strain. I'm going to grow 6 plants, so six strains. Which of these should I use and why? I want sativa and Indica as well as hybrids. My needs are digestion but I also want one just a great high.

Here is the list to choose 6 out of:

TGA Subcool Plushberry
TGA Subcool Deep Purple
TGA Subcool Vortex
DJ SHort Vanilluana
Cali Connection Blackwater
Cali Connection Chem Valley Kush
G13 Pineapple Express
Sannies Herojuana
Sannies Chocolate Rain
AlphaKronik Belka (707 Headband X Spacequeen)
Alphakronik Laika
Connoseur Genetics SuperSilverSOurDieselHaze
Mosca Sonic Fly


Which 6 for quality?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> Hey, fellow seed heads, on my next grow I will grow no more than 1 of each strain. I'm going to grow 6 plants, so six strains. Which of these should I use and why? I want sativa and Indica as well as hybrids. My needs are digestion but I also want one just a great high.
> 
> Here is the list to choose 6 out of:
> 
> ...


Very nice selection there Tardis, it's a tough choice but... SSSDH & Choc Rain ~ would be my choice for a grow together 3 of each mate. You should get all the tastes/highs your after from both of these strains imo and both are different enough in their effects to have some variety to your meds .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

Cg- SSSdh will yield great and the mix is dank
Sannies Choco rain too many good reviews not to grow it
Cc cvk have not got a female yet but I only grew one seed and the male smelled like og to the fullest I'm sure u will like it
Akg belkA looks like it will be a winner
Then tga plush and vortex are both getting good reviews but know this plush is not no KUSH!!!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jul 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> Hey, fellow seed heads, on my next grow I will grow no more than 1 of each strain. I'm going to grow 6 plants, so six strains. Which of these should I use and why? I want sativa and Indica as well as hybrids. My needs are digestion but I also want one just a great high.
> 
> Here is the list to choose 6 out of:
> 
> ...


 That's like asking who's your favorite child. I would just choose the first 6 but replace #6 w/ #7.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 30, 2011)

Tardis I would say herojauna and the sssdh because they sound sweet and vortex cause you like it so much


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> Hey, fellow seed heads, on my next grow I will grow no more than 1 of each strain. I'm going to grow 6 plants, so six strains. Which of these should I use and why? I want sativa and Indica as well as hybrids. My needs are digestion but I also want one just a great high.
> 
> Here is the list to choose 6 out of:
> 
> ...


AKG Belka & TGA Plushberry


----------



## Airwave (Jul 30, 2011)

If anybody's curious about the t-shirts you get from attitude when you choose that kind of guaranteed shipping - It's white with a black print of Jimmy Hendrix smoking a spliff on the front with 'SUPPLY THE DEMAND' written beneath the pic.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 30, 2011)

Tardis any of those are gonna be great.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 30, 2011)

Tardis the sonic fly and TGA plush is my vote.


----------



## greengenez (Jul 30, 2011)

Just ordered the chocolate rain, cant wait to try it out.
Plushberry is on the list as well though.
Just started the dope from greenthumb, and have tga Jack the ripper on deck.
I vote chocolate rain.( let me know what ya think)


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 30, 2011)

*TGA Subcool Plushberry**
Sannies Herojuana
**Sannies Chocolate Rain
**AlphaKronik Belka (707 Headband X Spacequeen
**AlphaKronik Belka
**Connoseur Genetics SuperSilverSOurDieselHaze
**Mosca Sonic Fly

Any on that list but id peronal go for whatever finish's roughly the same time and size . 
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 30, 2011)

finally picked my next grow.. went with sour hazey jones after talking to skunk munkie about it and i'm tired of mostly indica dom strains since i like sativa better.. also doing sour strawberry kush from bog since my last time with it i got a male, and also two fem'ed pre 98 bubbas from cali connection..
got the beans soaking since last night, i'm going to put them into paper towels later tonight and see how it goes from there.. a few of them already look like they are starting to crack now..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 30, 2011)

I have choco rain too but gonna wait a bit to pop em.

Whazzap says u can grow anesthesia 12/12 from seed with good results. I have some seedlings and I think I'm gonna flower everything I have in veg at the same time. Ill wait a couple weeks to give the anesthesias a little veg time and then I'm gonna flower the jedi kush, tahoe og, sage, burmese kush, heavy duty fruity and pineapple express.

Should be a very nice selection for me.

The tahoes n jedis are 6 wks old. Everything else is a month. The anesthesia is seedlings. I know they won't all be huge but I'm gonna stop running perpetual and do runs instead. this way I can start fresh and run more smaller plants with less veg.

There's a point where if you veg plants for too long you will yield less than running more plantgs for a shorter time.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 30, 2011)

all this talk of poppin seeds got me to finally decide on one...i had a free spot since i chopped down the br x dpd but couldnt decide on what to grow next...i went with querkle since it is still the best smoke ive had yet...although it would be nice to get a male to breed my purple urkle and plushberry ladies.

put 1 querkle bean in paper towel at 8 this morning before work and i just got home from my cousins wedding and its already sprouted...looks like its gonna be twins too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

Good shit... 2 jedi and 2 Chem 4 are above ground. Waiting on one more of each


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey I don't know if anyone cares but nirvana weekend whopper is 10 reg jock horor seeds for 14 gbp.

I love jack herer and have heard good things about this knockoff and for 23 gbp shipped free stealth I went for it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

Good deal right there


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 30, 2011)

Hell yeah man nirvana is good breeders imo and there weekend whopper can have some real great deals. I don't know if I would try any of there fems but there reg seeds are fine I'm sure.

I try to remember to check it every weekend and a lot of the time the deals are kinda lame but sometimes there good. Last time I did It the deal was 2 10 packs of super skunk regs for 25 gbp shipped.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't really rate Nirvana seeds at all tbh.... But they are a good safe bet for first time, from seed growers, as the price is easy to loose out on if everything all phucks up on the grower. 
And yes I have tried some of their gear before, just wasn't all that impressed by what I got is all


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

ive grown quite a few nirvana strains. and have yet to be disappointed. my 1st WW plant yielded 3 1/2 ounces DRY... only a 3 week veg... 8 weeks flowering. adn under only CFL's. =) very potent too! and the jock horror.. from wat ive heard is great as well. heres a few pics from my Nirvana Fan Club Thread. if any1s interested in seein maybe diff Nirvana strains/grow/pics check out the thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/327466-nirvana-fan-club-share-your-102.html

heres the pics of the Jock Horrors


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah those look nice to me. Glad I got some.

For the price I had too. 

Yea wbw nirvana has a lot of strains I'm not interested in, but some of there knockoffs are pretty good.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 31, 2011)

dam, that jock looks real nice.

i grew some nirvana white widow a while back...it wasnt amazing by any means but still real good smoke. i just wish more breeders/seedbanks were priced like nirvana and sativa seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 31, 2011)

just went to plant my querkle sprout and figured i'd take some shots of it first since i dont think its a twin anymore...but its definitely not normal. i've never once seen the leaves come out of the seed before the root...i think i may have a double header here...anyone ever seen anything like this? i tried to peel the shell off to get a better look but i could only get one half off...actually the one half just kinda fell off, the other half is still pretty well attached.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow wbw that is weird. I haven't seen anything like that. 

Once I flower everything I have vegging and now, I'm gonna start 25 -30 seeds and then find my keepers. I'm gonna do

5 romulan
5 grapegod
5 space queen
5 cinderella 99
5 chocolate rain


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

thats deff a strange lookin seed thingy u got there. hahahaha. keep us updated on how it grows!! looks interesting!


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 31, 2011)

dang man...Bubba kush from cali already sold out. Guess I am going to have to put back some cash off to the side for when that comes back. Was in stock less than a week, lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 31, 2011)

racer and i jumped on the pre98 last time it was in...about a month or so ago...it sold out in less than a day i believe lol. i still hate myself for not gettin any pre98 regs way back when they first came out...they were in stock for so long.


----------



## theDEEDO (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey I would be happy with a pack of fems at this point, obtaining this strain is like trying to catch a bigfoot or something.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> racer and i jumped on the pre98 last time it was in...about a month or so ago...it sold out in less than a day i believe lol. i still hate myself for not gettin any pre98 regs way back when they first came out...they were in stock for so long.


Glad I got in on the reg pack


----------



## cary schellie (Jul 31, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> racer and i jumped on the pre98 last time it was in...about a month or so ago...it sold out in less than a day i believe lol. i still hate myself for not gettin any pre98 regs way back when they first came out...they were in stock for so long.


 how does the bubba differ from og? is it better? never had it around here ever


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

100 percent indica and the stone is narcotic so if you like couch lock you will lOve this strainT


----------



## Airwave (Jul 31, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> dang man...Bubba kush from cali already sold out. Guess I am going to have to put back some cash off to the side for when that comes back. Was in stock less than a week, lol.


I picked up a pack.

£65 for six fem seeds isn't cheap either.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone know when the next seed drop from top dawg is gonna be? I would like to have a little time to get my money ready so I don't miss out


----------



## Alphadawg (Jul 31, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ive grown quite a few nirvana strains. and have yet to be disappointed. my 1st WW plant yielded 3 1/2 ounces DRY... only a 3 week veg... 8 weeks flowering. adn under only CFL's. =) very potent too! and the jock horror.. from wat ive heard is great as well. heres a few pics from my Nirvana Fan Club Thread. if any1s interested in seein maybe diff Nirvana strains/grow/pics check out the thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/327466-nirvana-fan-club-share-your-102.html
> 
> ...


Looks like some nice bud.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeaa ive grown their super skunk. WW. bubblicious. Northern Lights. AK 48 and Full Moon. and liked them all. The full moon was deff a fav. adn the AK too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

What's the difference between ak47 and ak48


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's the difference between ak47 and ak48


I was wondering the same


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a couple ak 48 crosses that I will be growing soon I grew serious ak47 and that thing was fire. Strong smell and nice sqtiva head high too much will have you on your ass


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 31, 2011)

Its supposed to finish in 48 days but is rly similar.

I have there super skunk as well. How was it lilbsdad?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

not too much. basically the same thing as jack herrer vs jock horror. its "nirvanas version" of the strain basically. cant use the same name... same goes for bubblicious (nirvana strain) and BubbleGum.. (serious seeds)

heres info on both
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/AK-48/Nirvana_Seeds/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/AK47/Serious_Seeds/


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

i grew nirvanas super skunk as well. and liked it alot. was kind of a darker green tho compared to most other strains ive grown. but deff a heavy hitter. deff on the stinkier side. (ppl could always tell wen i was carrying sum with me) i didnt like the taste too much... but the high was well worth it. gave me the munchies like a motehrfucker tho! lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah the dark green leaves is from the afghani. Super skunk is a skunk x afghani cross. Not sure about nirvanas because there's says skunk x skunk special so I'm thinking afghani is in there skunk special.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jul 31, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its supposed to finish in 48 days but is rly similar.
> 
> I have there super skunk as well. How was it lilbsdad?


I think Wyteberrywidow was the one that grew it out


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2011)

Never grew super skunk always wanted to hut ne'er got around to ordering it


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 31, 2011)

Oops sry lilbsdad it was chb444220, but I was just lookin at ur space queem grow lol. Nice.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 1, 2011)

If anybody's interested: KOS *Cinderella 99 (C99)

*http://www.hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html#sol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If anybody's interested: KOS *Cinderella 99 (C99)
> 
> *http://www.hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html#sol


 is kos run by that dude rev who is always in skunk magazine?? he's the one always talking about organics and tlo and all.. i just saw him on another forum talking about kos, and was wondering if he is the one who runs the show for them or what the deal is..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2011)

got my kos c99 today from a trade...they were fuckin crushed....pisses me off so bad...dude didnt pack them for shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah that shit happened to me 2-3 times. Hate that shit then people act like it was your fault.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2011)

just got done updating my list. i bought a tackle box to store them in so i could keep them sorted by breeder...i went thru each vial and counted the beans so i KNOW for sure its up to date this time

*REGULAR*

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (11 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (2 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (11seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex (6 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (11 seeds)
108. Deep Purple
109. Querkle
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (14 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (14 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (3 seeds)
159. Handicapped (2 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (5 seeds)
236. Jenny (10 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (10 seeds)
240. Ozzy (10 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (6 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)


Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress &#8211; C99 &#8220;Grail&#8221; x Romulan (6 seeds)

Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (11 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Depot Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (10 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (10 seeds)
228. Belka (10 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Serious Seeds
113. Bubble Gum
232. AK47 (11 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29. Shark Shock (2 seeds)
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242. Critical Mass (2 seeds)
243. Medicine Man (3 seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (6 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (4 seeds)
203. Star Child (4 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (12 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (5 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (10 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (10 seeds)

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (11 seeds)

OG Raskal
251. Alien Kush F4 (9 seeds)
252. OG Kush (3 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (10 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (6 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (10 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (10 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (6 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (5 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bagseed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black &#8211; Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (20 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
249. Insane Jane &#8211; Outlaw Triple OG Kush x OGR Alien Kush F3 (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset &#8211; (Sour Cali x Lemon Larry) x Alien Kush F3 (10 seeds)


*FEMINIZED*

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Confidential Cheese (2 seeds)

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese


Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (3 seeds)

DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung
219. Sour Cream

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja


*My Crosses &#8211; Regular*
1. Qleaner - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite &#8211; Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope &#8211; DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry &#8211; Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite &#8211; Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)


*Germ Rates*
Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Querkle &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; female, 1 unsexed
Greenhouse Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
Serious AK-47 &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 9/10 &#8211; (1 rotted in soil) (male &#8211; 2 &#8211; both hermie) (female &#8211; 5) (unsexed - 2)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/3 &#8211; (1 female) (1 unsexed) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja &#8211; Fem (S1) &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female

*Clones Received*
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire aka WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah that shit happened to me 2-3 times. Hate that shit then people act like it was your fault.


its happened to me in the past...they always replaced them...i havent heard back from the dude yet this time...but its only been about 8 hours since i left him a message. there was c99 x green crack in there too...they were also crushed...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

That is a fantastic list I would love a couple strains from there


----------



## theDEEDO (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected] how long you been collecting?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That is a fantastic list I would love a couple strains from there


which ones would that be?



theDEEDO said:


> [email protected] how long you been collecting?


 around 2 years.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

Fire og , rascals og, mandalope, a couple others but those really stand out


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

need to collect seeds again..ran out..


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2011)

thats an insane list CMT!! probably the biggest list of seeds ive ever seen any1 have!! youve got a LOT of keepers in there man. love all the TGA strains... damn.. fuckin amazinggg!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

massive list...


----------



## Alphadawg (Aug 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just got done updating my list. i bought a tackle box to store them in so i could keep them sorted by breeder...i went thru each vial and counted the beans so i KNOW for sure its up to date this time
> 
> *REGULAR*
> 
> ...


That is a big list!


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice collection cmt. Probably a good 20k $ in genetics there.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> is kos run by that dude rev who is always in skunk magazine?? he's the one always talking about organics and tlo and all.. i just saw him on another forum talking about kos, and was wondering if he is the one who runs the show for them or what the deal is..


I was just browsing the banks, come across C99, remembered that some people in here were after it, so I linked it. 
I couldn't tell you anything about the breeder though, sorry.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> is kos run by that dude rev who is always in skunk magazine?? he's the one always talking about organics and tlo and all.. i just saw him on another forum talking about kos, and was wondering if he is the one who runs the show for them or what the deal is..


yeah racer its the rev from skunk mag who runs the show for them. i just bought their iron cindy. its c99X metal haze should be here in about two weeks.im pretty stoked about it.dude seems to know what he is talkin about on the soil side so i assume he produces good beans. i got mine from hemp depot but they have some different varities on canna collective id like to try as well


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> yeah racer its the rev from skunk mag who runs the show for them. i just bought their iron cindy. its c99X metal haze should be here in about two weeks.im pretty stoked about it.dude seems to know what he is talkin about on the soil side so i assume he produces good beans. i got mine from hemp depot but they have some different varities on canna collective id like to try as well


 yah, he's just a member on the forums section of the place i'm talking about for now, but i'd like to see them starting to sell some kos seeds there as well in time.. who knows, maybe they will pretty soon if he likes the look of the place and what not.. i don't see why he wouldn't though tbh..
yah, he seems to have his shit on lock from all of the crap i'm always reading in skunk about him, for christ sake, he even gets his own issue a couple of times a year devoted mostly to tlo.. idk, people like him and others really preach the organic thing, and i have to be honest, i'm not completely sold that it tastes any better than chemical grown bud.. in my eyes, what is the difference if your nitrogen comes from some worm shit, or if it's manufactured in some factory, to me nitrogen is still nitrogen no matter where it comes from.. idk, maybe i'm wrong, but that's my take on it at least..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

ive grown both ways. i started organic(bottle nutes) and then got curious and tried a couple side by sides with chemies. i wasnt a fan of dutch master but i did like advanced nutrients(except for the cost).i now use a soil recipe that is complete, similar to tlo or supersoil. its my first time using it and i havent flowered yet but i am really happy with the way my plants look so far. i wont know for sure till its done and i can compare yield,potency,flavor etc. but the buddy i got the recipe from has been doing great with it for years do i am confident ill be happy. the part im really likin is no more mixin anything just add water its so easy. i have found that i like the flavor and the way it burns better with organic also. also i think rev is about to have a book come out just about tlo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

yah, he was saying something about that in his intro post.. a new book coming out on i forget what book company atm..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

man i am startin to go through the same thing i see a couple others goin through on here.....What to grow next!!!!????
i only run two strains from seed at a time cause i pop the whole ten pack. ill being runnin some clones of a few diff strains but like everyone else im always wantin to pop somethin new. i am pretty sure i am gonna run the tahoe og from cali con.but i cant decide what to pop with it!! 
i am thinkin its gonna be between sannies herijauna,kos iron cindy,dj shorts f13 those are ones i am most leani towards at the moment but i may grab somethin esle to chose from as i get closer


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 2, 2011)

Iron cindy karma.

I was thinking about buying some KOS seeds


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> man i am startin to go through the same thing i see a couple others goin through on here.....What to grow next!!!!????
> i only run two strains from seed at a time cause i pop the whole ten pack. ill being runnin some clones of a few diff strains but like everyone else im always wantin to pop somethin new. i am pretty sure i am gonna run the tahoe og from cali con.but i cant decide what to pop with it!!
> i am thinkin its gonna be between sannies herijauna,kos iron cindy,dj shorts f13 those are ones i am most leani towards at the moment but i may grab somethin esle to chose from as i get closer


 well, i'm not sure if you're a sativa fan or an indica fan, but i always like to grow one of both if i can so i have a daytime smoke and something for nights.. sounds like you have the indica side covered with the tahoe og, so i'd think about a sativa.. that iron ciny sounds sweet, i think that is what i'd go with.. i was really tempted to go with mosca's c99 bx this grow for a sativa, but skunk munkie talked me into the sour hazey jones instead.. i'm not sure how sativa bogs sour strawberry kush is considering it's got strawberry cough in it, i would think it would have a decent amount of sativa in it.. i forget what the other part of the cross is though, i'm going to have to go check it out on seedfinder.eu now..


----------



## theDEEDO (Aug 2, 2011)

@Karma...Do you pop the whole 10 pack because your looking for the best phenos for breeding? I was contemplating using a whole pack at a time for the best breeder mothers and fathers (if reg seeds), but then im out of those genetics unless I breed F2's or something from them.

Anyone got any good promotional codes they can PM me for Attitude? I've never used one, but I am trying to shave a couple bucks off my next order. Needless to say its going to be a pricey order and the bills this month are killin me. This is why I can only afford one hobbie at a time...feel me?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 2, 2011)

Trying to buy some Dank House seeds off of Cannazon after seeing those Fire OG of CMT, but their site is tricky to navigate and I cannot find where to purchase them? I just signed up so maybe it takes awhile before purchasing. I did see he has some Strawberry Fire coming out soon that looks bomb too. They are giving away free Fire OG with purchase right now


----------



## Alphadawg (Aug 2, 2011)

theDEEDO said:


> @Karma...Do you pop the whole 10 pack because your looking for the best phenos for breeding? I was contemplating using a whole pack at a time for the best breeder mothers and fathers (if reg seeds), but then im out of those genetics unless I breed F2's or something from them.
> 
> Anyone got any good promotional codes they can PM me for Attitude? I've never used one, but I am trying to shave a couple bucks off my next order. Needless to say its going to be a pricey order and the bills this month are killin me. This is why I can only afford one hobbie at a time...feel me?


Use the code "420" 10% off I use every it time.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

@racer yeah I always make sure I have both sides of the spectrum covered too! I really am leanin towards that iron cindy. It just sounds like a powerful cross IMO. I really only grabbed it cause the description makes it sound like a limited release I'll most likely order another pack or two actually. I was lookin at the strawberry bog too. I've never ran any of his gear and I'm not sure why because I have always wanted too. You'll have to keep me posted as to how it goes.

@ deedo I pop the whole pack to look for the best pheno. I believe that to really see what a strain and breeder is about( from seed) you have to run at least ten. That way you can see if the strain is stable or all over the place. If the breeder is good you should see a few keepers. Then if your going to breed you have an idea of what to expect from your cross. I just started to get into breedin after years of growin so I guess I will look for males too now but really for breedin I want to use a larger pool than ten. But for now that's what Im usin. As for being out of genes unless it is some limited drop of seeds just buy more if you liked it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Trying to buy some Dank House seeds off of Cannazon after seeing those Fire OG of CMT, but their site is tricky to navigate and I cannot find where to purchase them? I just signed up so maybe it takes awhile before purchasing. I did see he has some Strawberry Fire coming out soon that looks bomb too. They are giving away free Fire OG with purchase right now


 hey lilsbad, can you see the forum section and all on cannazon yet or your just seeing the homepage and that's it? what's your username over there, and i'll go and check and see if you're a full member there or not yet.. the site is set up kind of weird i'll admit in that you have to be made a member before you can view anything for the most part..
the nice thing about dank house is that those fire og's are freebies.. i got a pack when i bought a pack of the double barrel og's... can't beat two packs for $60 for sure.. dank house have some nice looking gear for sure..
and it's funny as i was just looking at those strawberry's as well, lol..


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 2, 2011)

Cmt that list is almost priceless... wow and you aint stopping anytime soon are ya! nice strains there aswell didnt even know TGA had so many strains ...

Took a few shots of the DOGs Kush @7wks flower ,its looking ripe than its mother at this stage ,its supposed to be 9-10wks strain . Looks almost ready to me.. And half a room shot..
View attachment 1717453View attachment 1717448View attachment 1717449View attachment 1717450View attachment 1717452


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow man. nice dog. =) i just dropped 2 seeds in water. waiting for them to crack. doin a whole new lineup... dog kush.. lemon qleaner x caseyband (headband x casey jones)... Qrazy Quake (cheesequake x Qrazy Train).. and Black Rose. and i have a black sour bubble thats like 5-6 weeks in veg now. just topped it


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

hey lilsbad, i checked your name over there, and you're a member for sure.. if you look at the top of the page, it says home page, forum than breeders market.. click on breeders market than it will take you to the bank section of the site... find the strain that you're interested in, click on it, and it will open a new page that has all the info and stuff on the strain, and you should see a commit to buy button, click the commit to buy button and then you'll get an email telling you how to finish the order and all...


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2011)

i love everything and anything to do with the magical green i buy all my seeds in singles get mine from drherbie as there greenhouse (which i collect)are far cheaper than attitude and service is just as good with cheaper p + p seed love all the way spend heaps of money on little brown seeds whoo whooo


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice pics. 

That must br like a 4000 watt cfl


----------



## tardis (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone else here (understandable if you can't) seed their weed with other strains (for hybrid vigor)? Anyone make any odd crosses? My latest was Elephant and Superbomb.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2011)

I just crossed Larry og x Chem valley Kush and Larry og x pre98 bubba bx2


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to LA conn X sour diesel and LA conn X vortex in a few weeks when I flip the lights


----------



## tardis (Aug 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just crossed Larry og x Chem valley Kush and Larry og x pre98 bubba bx2


I've got some TGA Subcool Void x G13 Labs Blueberry Gum


----------



## tardis (Aug 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> I've got some TGA Subcool Void x G13 Labs Blueberry Gum


Also going to Cross a (La Confidential X Green Crack) clone I got with a QrazyTrain male.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey lilsbad, i checked your name over there, and you're a member for sure.. if you look at the top of the page, it says home page, forum than breeders market.. click on breeders market than it will take you to the bank section of the site... find the strain that you're interested in, click on it, and it will open a new page that has all the info and stuff on the strain, and you should see a commit to buy button, click the commit to buy button and then you'll get an email telling you how to finish the order and all...


Thank you! Yes, I sent a pm and got a response. I am looking at the Double Barrel OG with the Fire OG freebees. Good looking out for me Racer


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 2, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Thank you! Yes, I sent a pm and got a response. I am looking at the Double Barrel OG with the Fire OG freebees. Good looking out for me Racer


 i like your tastes as that is exactly what i bought over there, lol.. nice choice..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a couple of 707 headbands outdoors, if I get an AlphaDawg male from the ones I just sprouted I am thinking about crossing them. HeadAlphaDawg


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i like your tastes as that is exactly what i bought over there, lol.. nice choice..


Nice. I am just stoked I got in on this thread with you mofos, this is the best ever! Thanks guys!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Tardis, just thought of something thanks to you. I just ordered two of Subs SpaceBomb and if I happen to get a male out of them I can cross it with my 707 and make my own version of Belka. Yum Yum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2011)

@tardis - sounds good. I got so much stuff right now I'm just gonna focus on my seeds and try to continue making my own strains


----------



## Airwave (Aug 2, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Thank you! Yes, I sent a pm and got a response. I am looking at the Double Barrel OG with the Fire OG freebees. Good looking out for me Racer


It seems strange to me that you actually have to join a forum before you can make a purchase.

Nice freebies though. Are they always that nice?


----------



## tardis (Aug 2, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Hey Tardis, just thought of something thanks to you. I just ordered two of Subs SpaceBomb and if I happen to get a male out of them I can cross it with my 707 and make my own version of Belka. Yum Yum


Now THAT sounds fantastic!!! Yeah i'm stoked on the belka I hope I get a female as i'm only going to plant one seed of it. However due to a nicer yield than I thought I wont be able to start them for a while.


----------



## tardis (Aug 2, 2011)

I made my own vortex seeds (Well odds are nowhere near as good) but instead of using spacequeen i pollenated Apollo 13 with The Flav male.) Its vortex with 25% more romulan.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like it will be better then. You might get a killer pheno in those seeds


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2011)

my accidetal crosses are a iol unusual i guess.... ak-48 x floja sensi star x floja... and warlock x floja.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like some good crosses


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> It seems strange to me that you actually have to join a forum before you can make a purchase.
> 
> Nice freebies though. Are they always that nice?


Yeah it is a little odd to have to join to make purchases, it is definitely some underground stuff. Fire OG freebees are pretty awesome, I'm not sure what they usually do. I saw these beans on CMTs list and looked them up.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 3, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah it is a little odd to have to join to make purchases, it is definitely some underground stuff. Fire OG freebees are pretty awesome, I'm not sure what they usually do. I saw these beans on CMTs list and looked them up.


 i see that the rev from skunk and kos are now over there as well..

i don't know what's so odd about having to join a forum to buy beans... that's the way it works over at the thc bay, and you've even have to have so many posts over there before you're allowed to bid on anything... no one getting ripped off on this spot like what happens with logic and the farm / bay ime..


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 4, 2011)

You got to join a couple different forums before you can purchase. I think it weeds out the flaky fucks. Any info you need about kos you can contact rev or greenman420 @ skunk mag forums. Greenman is also a member here and at cannetics.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> You got to join a couple different forums before you can purchase. I think it weeds out the flaky fucks. Any info you need about kos you can contact rev or greenman420 @ skunk mag forums. Greenman is also a member here and at cannetics.


What the hell is a flaky fuck when it comes to buying?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 4, 2011)

Its also trading


----------



## KingofHearts2die4 (Aug 4, 2011)

are there people that trade seeds, or are legally able to transport genetics via seed or pollen threw mail.on this site?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> You got to join a couple different forums before you can purchase. I think it weeds out the flaky fucks. Any info you need about kos you can contact rev or greenman420 @ skunk mag forums. Greenman is also a member here and at cannetics.


i didnt know greenman was on here.hey thanks for the advice on kos seeds. i ordered the iron cindy the other day. i wasnt gonna order anything for a few months but once i saw that i had to jump on it.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah greenman420 is his name here as well. He's not to active here but he's here. Best bet is @ skunk mag forums they are both really active there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2011)

yah, greenman420 0ver there as well.. i thought that was kind of odd.. he goes by rev in the mag, why not just keep it to one handle, and it's not like he doesn't tell people he's rev from skunk magazine either, i just think it would be simpler to keep using rev, but idk, who am i, lol.. i'm sure he has his reasonings for it..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 4, 2011)

Whats the deal with that Cannetics forum?? I tried to register twice now and I still can't get on there... whats with that??


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't understand how ppl bitch about strain stability. You know what your buying. 

I always see ppl bitchin about tga like " oh there's so many phenos" well there f1s what do u expect. 

f1s are supposed to show more uniformity that f2s but until u get a bx2 or f3 your gonna have a lot of phenos.

EDIT: skunkie I can't get on either. I've reggistered and it said waiting for a moderator to activate your acount. That was like a month ago.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah greenman420 is his name here as well. He's not to active here but he's here. Best bet is @ skunk mag forums they are both really active there.


ive tried to register twice over there im not havin any luck(@ skunk mag)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 5, 2011)

hey guys i need some advice on strains for a sick loved one. heres a list of the dieseases that they have as well as some systoms of each. the establishment has been pumpin her full of drugs and it is not helpin so she wnats to try something else. any advice would be appreciated.
1.lupus. inflamation, joint swelling , extreme pain
2.mixed connective tissue disease. same as 1
3.anemia. extreme fatigue,trouble digesting food
4.pernicious. same as 3
5.hashimotos tyroiditis. no thyroid on replacement drug therapy
6.rhuematoid. swelling, pain
7.meneres's diesease. hearin loss,distorted sounds from infalmation
8.insomnia.

as you can see she is very ill.i dont expect a cure all but at least being able to help raise the quality of life would be great. thank you


----------



## wedgie (Aug 5, 2011)

karma try romulan


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 5, 2011)

So I found out the chocolate mix from sannies is discontinued. Glad I ordered it when I did.

Now I was browsing sannies and I was thinking, I don't have any true hazes or very dominant sativas since my jack is gone. And I loved my jack.

Walhalla is Sanies Jack x Ladycane(super silver haze x g13 haze). Its a 13-15 week sativa. And its a 1 time exclusive strain.

And for the freebie i chose amnesia haze x g13 haze. After I read eskos description in the freebies thread I had to do it.

But there's a couple new freebies, one is dirty harry x herijuana.

When I see a strain that's gonna be discontinued I jump on it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds good... I gotta make a order soon I'm trying to hold out and wait for white diesel,white master and fire og bx1


----------



## tardis (Aug 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds good... I gotta make a order soon I'm trying to hold out and wait for white diesel,white master and fire og bx1



Damn it, my addiction to collecting these like comic books has begun. Today I got Plushberry (10 pack), DJ Shorts Vanilluna, Cali Connection Blackwater.  Yet my last grow I yielded enough I can't justify taking care of that much bud unless I meet a bunch of cancer patients where I live. So many strains I have to try in my lifetime and grow myself, and so few plant numbers allowed. I'm so lucky to have a friend with legit digestive issues who I can grow for so I can try variety. I must put Plushberry in the next grow, and try that Blackwater in the future. Sooo many strains so little time.

I have more seeds than i'd ever grow... I think that means I have a problem collecting strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2011)

That my friend is a good addiction...I have enough strains to do the same and I still want more eve tho I calmed down alot. I'm more into growing what I have and making my own strain now


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Aug 6, 2011)

for any SOL fans, BeanHo is offering BlockHead F-2's 
pretty hard to find strain, and they did a open polination, so the phenos should all still be there

BH is one bad motor scooter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> for any SOL fans, BeanHo is offering BlockHead F-2's
> pretty hard to find strain, and they did a open polination, so the phenos should all still be there
> 
> BH is one bad motor scooter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah i saw that yesterday...i'll be sending out an order monday, been wantin blockhead for quite sometime now. there are a couple blockhead crosses he made too that sound real nice. its been a while since i bought any beans so i think its about time  but im with wbw, my collection is pretty much complete, its time to start searchin for my colorful resin monster male....i already have a couple mothers that im keepin for breeding. looks like my last 2 plushberry plants are turning male on me so hopefully i get something good...


fuck man...this thread is too active ...i have a lot to catch up on..


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 6, 2011)

Wheres the beanho beans at? Karma what's your name @ skunk? If your not there already I'll let them know.
As for cannetics what ever name you put down as a reference mr c asks that person about you so they might not have checked there mail.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 6, 2011)

Bebeanhoarders is at hemp depot.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 6, 2011)

Sannies Chocolate Rain arrived today with Jackberry X NYCD freebees (they were out of Cocoa Kush X NYCD). Right into the paper towels with these beans. Double barrel OG and Fire OG freebees on the way from Dank House Seeds. Word


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice lilbsdad. I'm still waitin on 2 orders from sannies and 1 from nirvana. 

Chopped my plushberrys today.

Have some lovely pink nugs. And the scissor hash was awesome.


----------



## tardis (Aug 6, 2011)

OK, I did it, I just cracked some beans lets see how they germ.

I got 1 Alphakronik Belka, 2 Chocolate Rain, 2 SSSDH (Connoseur Genetics), 1 Vortex

Lets see what pops and what doesn't. The Vortex seeds i've had about a year, the SSSDH about 6 months, and the Belka and Chocolate Rain only a couple weeks. 

If they don't pop I may use a different strain to replace it depending on how I feel. Anyone like my selection or is this way to sativa for most of you?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I can safely say were all sativa lovers. The only downside is the flowering times. But if you grow enough to hold you over 12+ weeks then its fine.
,
I think most experienced growers/smokers prefer sativas is because if your smoking all day long then you need a good sativa to give you an energetic high at work.

That's the case for me at least. 

Each has its purpose. 

For me sativa is more recreational and indicas more for sleeping (I can't sleep unless I smoke)


----------



## greengenez (Aug 7, 2011)

Shipped on mon., arrived on fri..


----------



## Alphadawg (Aug 7, 2011)

tardis said:


> OK, I did it, I just cracked some beans lets see how they germ.
> 
> I got 1 Alphakronik Belka, 2 Chocolate Rain, 2 SSSDH (Connoseur Genetics), 1 Vortex
> 
> ...


Nice choices!


----------



## hempstead (Aug 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> hey guys i need some advice on strains for a sick loved one. heres a list of the dieseases that they have as well as some systoms of each. the establishment has been pumpin her full of drugs and it is not helpin so she wnats to try something else. any advice would be appreciated.
> 1.lupus. inflamation, joint swelling , extreme pain
> 2.mixed connective tissue disease. same as 1
> 3.anemia. extreme fatigue,trouble digesting food
> ...


For pain and swelling and muscle or nerve pain I highly recommend Serious White Russian or Sannie's Herijuana. The White russian works amazing for pain but has an edgy high which I notice isn't so edgy if I am in extreme pain plus it doesn't knock me out. The herijuana is good for pain but has a nice calm mellow high which is almost unnoticeable when in pain and it is great for sleeping. Vortex has a little pain relief to it but it will definitely get you up and moving. I like to mix Vortex with the Herijuana in a bowl for nice pain relief and it keeps me awake, plus the herijuana takes the edge off the vortex.


----------



## hempstead (Aug 7, 2011)

Also I had a baby girl last week guys. 7lb 1 oz little redhead. 

I also broke down and cracked the mekong high freebie I had and she is going strong.
I stayed away from attitud'es sale this month because the freebies were kinda lame.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats hempstead! Abouth your new babies!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the birth of the baby girl....
Yeah I thought the sane about this months freebies. 
Waiting for the dumbo bx from Gage green to drop.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Waiting for the dumbo bx from Gage green to drop.


Any day now bro' ,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2011)

My money is on hold for those..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My money is on hold for those..


Same here mate and they'll go fast when they drop at the 'tude. 
Ready... Set... Go!!  lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> for any SOL fans, BeanHo is offering BlockHead F-2's
> pretty hard to find strain, and they did a open polination, so the phenos should all still be there
> 
> BH is one bad motor scooter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


grew the blockhead years ago. gto 5 free seeds of it from a seedboutique order. that stuff is bomb.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Wheres the beanho beans at? Karma what's your name @ skunk? If your not there already I'll let them know.
> As for cannetics what ever name you put down as a reference mr c asks that person about you so they might not have checked there mail.


same as here still no response. thanks for lookin out


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> For pain and swelling and muscle or nerve pain I highly recommend Serious White Russian or Sannie's Herijuana. The White russian works amazing for pain but has an edgy high which I notice isn't so edgy if I am in extreme pain plus it doesn't knock me out. The herijuana is good for pain but has a nice calm mellow high which is almost unnoticeable when in pain and it is great for sleeping. Vortex has a little pain relief to it but it will definitely get you up and moving. I like to mix Vortex with the Herijuana in a bowl for nice pain relief and it keeps me awake, plus the herijuana takes the edge off the vortex.


thank you for the advice. i have been lookin at herijauna and will most likely pull the trigger on that on soon. i also am lookin at cannatonic because of the high cbd levels. i already have vortex goin i will be flowerin them in about 6 weeks along with LA confidential and sour p from seeds. also have sour d, deathstar, g13, lemon g, wu(creamXreclining budda),bubba kush,og kush,granddady purpleXmaster kush all going in. so i should have a decent variety for her to sample. but i was lookin for somethin that someone else as gotten relief from or knows of someone who has. they are tryin to put her on chemo again and she is understandably dreadin it. she hasnt smoked in 30 yrs so this is a big step for her.

and congrats on the baby girl!! no sleep for you!!


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 7, 2011)

Karma greenman said he sent you a pm @ canna


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Also I had a baby girl last week guys. 7lb 1 oz little redhead.
> 
> I also broke down and cracked the mekong high freebie I had and she is going strong.
> I stayed away from attitud'es sale this month because the freebies were kinda lame.


  congrats on the baby girl.. i'd love to have a lil baby girl.. she your first..


----------



## Thraxz13 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Collection of over 40 strains.. I keep mine in little airtight bottles with a napkin inside to keep them dry and in the freezer.. Seeds are alive and I have foun d by keeping them frozen they seem to pop quicker.. They think they are in winter, when introduced to warm water they sprout right away.. At least it seems that way for me...  I just popped some thai, Bluewonderpunch,skypunch,fuckingpunch, and bubba punch... Just to name a few.. THE THAI IS LOOKING SO SWEET ans it is a definite sativa...


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 7, 2011)

Gage is one of the breeders I check every day. I don't know if ill go for tho bx or the x og.

Probly the bx.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Gage is one of the breeders I check every day. I don't know if ill go for tho bx or the x og.
> 
> Probly the bx.


  yah, that bx looks soo damn nice.. i have the og x already, but fuck i need that bx.. and that new one sounds nice too, the monkey or whatever the fuck it's called, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 7, 2011)

What monkey one are you talking about racer?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2011)

lol, dumbo, my bad.. monkey, elephant, same difference.. sorry about the confusion, lol.. knew i shouldn't have taken that extra hit...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2011)

has anyone around here tried out those cannaventure seeds yet?? i think that they were on one of the tudes last promo's, but they were all sold out by the time i got over there.. they're also on another forum as well and i hear good things about their gear..

this one has more than caught my eye as well as a few others... was just wondering if anyone is running any of their stuff yet??


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds-purple-berry-bx/prod_3333.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 7, 2011)

Another I check everyday.

My daily rounds on attitude is

Gage green, bodhi, house of funk, cannaventure, mosca and cali con. Probly forgettin some but those are the main ones.

I don't know if house of funk is ever gonna drop they were added over a month ago, I wanna get there green python. Its green crack clone x burmese (bodhis)


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> has anyone around here tried out those cannaventure seeds yet?? i think that they were on one of the tudes last promo's, but they were all sold out by the time i got over there.. they're also on another forum as well and i hear good things about their gear..
> 
> this one has more than caught my eye as well as a few others... was just wondering if anyone is running any of their stuff yet??
> 
> ...


That shit looks insane! Too bad most of their seeds are out of stock, they have a few that I would definitely like to get ahold of


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 7, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> That shit looks insane! Too bad most of their seeds are out of stock, they have a few that I would definitely like to get ahold of


 yah, i agree.. i think that they have a few strains on either dope-seeds.com or sensible, i don't remember atm, but over there they have that purple diesel or w/e it's called.. their purple strains look wayy bomb for sure... i'm dying to see someone grow some of that crap..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> has anyone around here tried out those cannaventure seeds yet?? i think that they were on one of the tudes last promo's, but they were all sold out by the time i got over there.. they're also on another forum as well and i hear good things about their gear..
> 
> this one has more than caught my eye as well as a few others... was just wondering if anyone is running any of their stuff yet??
> 
> ...


Dude from Cannaventure is over at THC Farmer and said he is working on getting this back in stock. Guy has some crazy pics of that shit too over there. I removed the link since it is to another site


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2011)

i have sour double kush from cannaventure...pretty much all their strains look bomb..havent tried any yet. i'll be pickin up a few more packs of their gear when they drop at cannazon.

fuck i hope i dont miss out on the gage green gear again...


----------



## hempstead (Aug 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> congrats on the baby girl.. i'd love to have a lil baby girl.. she your first..


She is my 2nd daughter. I love my girls. Only other male in the house is the cat and he is neutered so I need to get out occasionally. heh


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 7, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Karma greenman said he sent you a pm @ canna


Thanks again bro. I think it has been figured out but I may need to sign up again I'll check in the am. Next time I'm in Michigan to fish well have to have a deathstar session


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 8, 2011)

For sure! I got the boat


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey I forgot to ttell you guys I found a dispensary in michigan that has f2s of apollo 13 and apollo 13 crosses.

They are reg seeds bred from the original bros grimm line. There were only 500 original seeds produced.

If any michigan cardholders are interested pm me and ill find the link for you. There cheapish to.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Aug 8, 2011)

i ordered through the samsara promotion and i picked up crazy miss hyde and the sweet black angel. looking forward to those when they come - sweet black angel is a black domina & super silver haze cross, while the crazy miss hyde is a belladonna & northern lights cross. i haven't tried a belladonna strain yet but i've heard it produces a high that's very cerebral...something im looking for right now since my stress levels are pretty high these past few months, but then again i'm sure everyone else is just as stressed...well when all else fails, toke up!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Aug 8, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey I forgot to ttell you guys I found a dispensary in michigan that has f2s of apollo 13 and apollo 13 crosses.
> 
> They are reg seeds bred from the original bros grimm line. There were only 500 original seeds produced.
> 
> If any michigan cardholders are interested pm me and ill find the link for you. There cheapish to.


 i wish i had acsess to those....i need a male for my girl Apollo 11 and 13 is getting harder to come by now


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 8, 2011)

Me too man. I would paypal someone in michigan to send me some. 

I don't wanna make wbw mad but I totally say plushberry is a kush. if were going by taste.

And also no one can really be a stickler about what kush rly is because og kush or any of the mainstream kushes are not kush technically. Kush is a landrace. 

Love u tho wbw


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I guess I won't say anything until I try it.. But I still wouldn't call it a Kush but it's cool wood I'll take ur word..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 9, 2011)

What do I have to send u a pink nugget to prove it to u? Lol

I'm reveggin the pink one. Anyone know if its normal for a revegging plant to throw a few nanners? It makes sense. Lot of stress with the harvest and then light and nute change.

I found a cluster of 2 nannersthe day after and none since. They were still super tiny when I pulled up. 

My cataract kushes are startin to smell good.

I guess until someone finds out the genetics of black cherry soda we will never know for sure. 

Isn't amazing how with all the great breeders we have today, many of the best strains were still created by nature. By an accidental pollination. Many of the best strains we can't really be sure of there lineage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> What do I have to send u a pink nugget to prove it to u? Lol
> 
> I'm reveggin the pink one. Anyone know if its normal for a revegging plant to throw a few nanners? It makes sense. Lot of stress with the harvest and then light and nute change.
> 
> ...


 i've never revegged a plant last, but i think a nanner or two would be perfectly normal for sure... sometimes if you just keep a plant in flower long enough, it will throw a nanner or two just as a survival instinct, so i'd think the same thing is probably going on here, plus like you've said, lots of stress on her.. i'd not worry about it too much, just keep an eye on it is all..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks man that's kinda what I was thinking. I haven't seen any more nanners since I found those 2. 

I made some plushberry oil. I'm getting better at it. This is the first time my oil has came out hard enough to make sculptures with it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah ive gotten a nanner or 2 on reveg's before...i just plucked em off, never saw anymore.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2011)

hey wood is that plushberry as tasty as sub says it is?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 9, 2011)

Well shes just started curin but she does taste rly good even with no cure. I've really never tasted anything like it. 

Honestly I haven't even smoked the smaller pheno, I've only been smokin the pink one lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well shes just started curin but she does taste rly good even with no cure. I've really never tasted anything like it.
> 
> Honestly I haven't even smoked the smaller pheno, I've only been smokin the pink one lol.


How dominant was the pink pheno bro, did you crack a pack of 10 or 5 and how many PB's actually carried the same traits? Was there much pheno variation? I got loads of variations out of my CheeseQuake's, not one plant had the same look/smell/taste/effect, everyone was a totally different pheno and tbh all were a bit shabby too very low in both yeild & potencey, and the exp' I had with the CQ wasn't a good one for me and I didn't really rate it at all mate. 
I guess I just made a bad choice in choosing a TGA strain for my liking as my main buyer loved the stuff lol. Till I let him have a Grape Stomper OG bud anyways


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2011)

cheesequake was great imo...i had the purple cheese pheno.

plushberry seems to have 3 phenos, a smaller more sativa, a bigger more resinous and the rare pink and purple phenos. i popped 10, no pink or purple yet but i still have 2 ladies to flip.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2011)

had to run down to the store to get some smokes, i threw on a free t shirt i got from the tude....i must say, its one of the most comfortable shirts ive ever worn...i may have to get another one with my next order...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 9, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> cheesequake was great imo...i had the purple cheese pheno.
> 
> plushberry seems to have 3 phenos, a smaller more sativa, a bigger more resinous and the rare pink and purple phenos. i popped 10, no pink or purple yet but i still have 2 ladies to flip.


You may still get that pinky lady yet then mate. The CQ just didn't do it for me really, but if I were to go for another TGA strain it would be one of his more satty X's I think.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol cmt. 

My rating of the plushberry, I popped a 5 pack and got 3 males, 1 was beautiful, wish I could have kept him.

I got 2 females, 1 green buds that yielded maybe a quarter oz. Highly dissappointing yield. But the buds are high quality. Covered in trichs and smell great. Haven't smoked it yet.

The pink pheno yielded about an oz. With the same veg time. Nice resin encrusted buds. the trichs and pistils are so thick you almost can't tell there purple(unless you look close) until you rip a bud open and the inside is the color of the black cherry soda buds.that deep pinkish purple. My phone cam barely picks up the color and not very good detail. 

These buds are super sticky. Like seriously sticky. Sticky to the point it made trimming harder.

The green one was always the runt from the get go. If the seeds weren't so expensive I should have culled the green one. Still gave me some bud tho.

Its my first tga strain so I'm happy I got a pink one it made it all worth it. I will keep it around until I grow out the jackpot royale. If I get a better purple "kush" with space queen as the parent then the plushberry will go. 

Space queen will be next and I'm hoping its more potent. The plushberry is great, I like smoking the buds more than the oil cuz they taste so good. But its not the kinda potency that keeps me super baked for hours like I need.

I've never really ever heard anyone say "my tga gear yields the best, or is most potent" I can't pass judgment on all their strains just growing plushberry, will def be growing more tga.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 9, 2011)

oh boy iv had ALOT of seeds but ill just name what iv got in my possession now. 
iv got 15 bubba kushs 5 from bagseed and 10 from an incredible breeder/grower i know
4 gdp 
14 blue dream feminized
12 femnized purple kush
then i have 2 separate bags of unknown bomb kush strains 
then iv got 2 headband seeds that came from some 17yr old 707 og x sourd headband gentics (best headband iv ever seen, this was before it was ever called headband! it was just called some kush at the time hahaha)
15 blueberry x headband
10 skunk xxx 
5 DNA rocklock
5 RP Confidential Cheese 
2 Greenhouse big bang auto's (for my girlfriend) 
10 seedsman gold regular hash passion 
almost forgot my one seed of my favorite strain blueberry x greencrack call it Bzilla

cant wait to mommy all these girls out and clone the shit out of the best phenos and keep all the best genetics going


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2011)

very nice wood...that all sounds right to me, except for the pink one, cant comment there. im very happy with plushberry, ill be growin it for some time to come...ive been savin a gram of it for a rainy day and i have the worst fucking migraine and im thinkin im gonna finish it off.

if you're lookin for potency, you should try querkle and/or deep purple....fuckin amazing smoke...the most medicinal ive found so far.

i have 2 ladies and 1 male to flip...i hope all 3 are pink..

wood you lucky fuck lol, i didnt know you got that pink one and killer male out of just a 5 pack....i got no pink and 2 hermie males so far. anyone growin ace of spades yet?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

i keep lookin at the plushberry and the ace of spades. but havent pulled the trigger yet wantin to see some more reviews first, and waitin to see what i think about the vortex i have going. i popped ten and all germed about 2 months ago now so they are about mature. i will be flowerin in about mid sept. so far in veg they look like clones. which is what ive heard about this strain so not to suprised. gonna transplant to 5 gallons in week or so. i am hopeful about findin a keeper because ive heard good things about this strain. yield doesnt matter much as long as its fire cause i have others that do yield. 
my LA conns are looking good as well but with a little more variation. popped all 13 seeds 11 of them made it. it looks like at least two of them will be the dark black/purplish pheno i have seen. and a few of them are very stinky in veg which is a good sign. also have heard this strain doesnt yield great but again its not a huge deal. if its fire ill keep it around and flower one or two for head stash.
and then there is the sour p from resin seeds. popped 5 got 4 to germ gonna cull one off so with it being femmed thats not to bad. will most likely be buyin a ten pack when i do a big order in a month or two. they look great. they are a month younger then the vortex and LA conn and are already bigger. they look like they will yield well. as i love sour d i am excited about these.
also have 10 deathstar clones veggin that will go in with these. might also throw a few other flavors in for fun but they will be small.
lastly i have a gang of autos in my flower room that are doing well. curiousity got the best of me. never ran autos before so gave it a shot. ive got mdanzig sour60, short stuff snowryder,grassomatic ak,and greenhouse greenomatic. so far the greenhouse greenomatic looks the best but we'll see in the end. i am expecting a good yield as they are all big plants. i relly am suprised how big they got. they are in 2 gallons dirt. so far my exp with autos has led me the conclusion that i will always run some of these.....outside. its to easy not to.

sorry about the rant.have a great one


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I can't comment on the ace of spades but I promise you won't be disappointed with the Plushberry.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah i really dont expect to be disappointed by any of subs gear. as i am a flavor fiend. im sure ill get them both as well as a few others of his in my next big order.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2011)

yes just got my confirmation from hemp depot my iron cindy from kos has been shipped!! its lookin like iron cindy and tahoe og will be popped next.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2011)

i got some iron cindy on a trade a while back, been really wantin to grow that one. ill be excited to see what yours turn out like.

i got a few things on the way from auctions...
1 10 pack each of tga jack the ripper, valencia, hash queen and scarlet queen. then 1 5 pack each of mr nice black widow and medicine man.


----------



## hempstead (Aug 11, 2011)

Has anyone grown out the Dinafem Powerkush yet? A buddy of mine stopped by yesterday and I smoked a bowl of the powerkush with him(only break it out when I need a rush but he asked for it). 30 minutes later he almost lost his mind and I had to give him a puff of Herijuana to calm him down. lmao He fell asleep after about an hour cus he couldnt handle it while I just grabbed a seat and took a ride. lol Puffed a small bowl about 3 puffs each around 7:30 and wasn't able to puff anything again til 11. lol That shit is the bomb. Super up trippy head high but settles down into a nice mellow chillax after about 2 hours. lol ZING!


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds awesome puff

I'm gettin excited about my la con x og kush. Startin to bulk the buds up. And startin to smell rly good. Kinda funky hashy diesely smell.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Has anyone grown out the Dinafem Powerkush yet? A buddy of mine stopped by yesterday and I smoked a bowl of the powerkush with him(only break it out when I need a rush but he asked for it). 30 minutes later he almost lost his mind and I had to give him a puff of Herijuana to calm him down. lmao He fell asleep after about an hour cus he couldnt handle it while I just grabbed a seat and took a ride. lol Puffed a small bowl about 3 puffs each around 7:30 and wasn't able to puff anything again til 11. lol That shit is the bomb. Super up trippy head high but settles down into a nice mellow chillax after about 2 hours. lol ZING!


damn no i havent tried that. sounds like some stuff i grew years ago, i never smoked it cause it made me freak out. and if anyone came over they could smoke as much of my herb as they wanted as long as it was that!!


----------



## hempstead (Aug 11, 2011)

I call it the death weed because if you are not careful you will feel like you are gonna die. lmao
Yet still I take a few puffs now and then to get that super stoned panic feeling. 
I may make hash out of the rest. I don't even treat it well, needed its jar so just threw it in a shopping bag inside a 5g bucket sealed. heh
The one plant yielded a few ounces too, bucket is like 6 inches deep with powerkush.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

hahaha. i harvested a bunch of sour d a while ago and ran out of jars too. so i just started smashin the nuggets into the jars to make them fit. as it was all my head stash i dint care. my buddy that was over flipped!! i laughed and said yeah i guess the novelty has pretty much worn off for me at this point.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

Order Inventory Product: Bodhi Seeds Big Sur Holy Bud Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds Quantity: Product Code: BODV337 Price: $71.26

Run fast. Only 29 packs left

That's assuming I bought the first one.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

damn never looked at them before they have some nice gear


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

Um I would buy a pack of the holy bud cuz I've never came across seeds before. 

I don't rly have the sparde change to blow right now but I will probly never have another chance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

top dawg just dropped at canna i am strapped now as well but.....


----------



## Airwave (Aug 11, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> top dawg just dropped at canna i am strapped now as well but.....



Linky, linky?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/


----------



## Airwave (Aug 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/


Gracias.

Any idea what kind of free seeds they send out?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Linky, linky?


Sorry I was logged out


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

i just ordered the tres star dawg and guava 13 from top dawg


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

Never ordered from canna collective are they legit?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

Was just checkin them out. Know u been wantin those for a while lol.

I've never used them but a lot of ppl speak the world of them.

Funny how we can be broke and still buy seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Funny how we can be broke and still buy seeds


That's the truth for sure...
I always looked at buying seeds as a investment


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't believe no one else is freakin out about the Big Sur Holy Weed. 

Thought u guys would be all over em.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't even have any buyers remorse!! Bet the old lady rolls her eyes about this one! Haha might have to put her on the corner for a few bucks this time. It was my turn last time!!!

Hey wyte did you get down on em? I know u been waitin too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah I'm waiting on some og rascal gear and Gage green dumbo bx and grape stomper.. Oh and I'm still getting some chocolate rain and maybe ko Kush..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2011)

I here that I'll probably order that og raskal gear too. It sucks cause I'm strapped for cash this month and next month I'll be straight.I really was hopin both the raskal and top gear would be delayed

And wood I would like to get those big sur holy weed as well! If they r still around next week I just might. But I honestly doubt it. It's very hard to pass up a legend like that though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2011)

That tres dawg sounds like a winner


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 11, 2011)

hey. has anyone on here smoked any of sensi seeds g13 x hashplant before??
i'm pretty sure it was pipe dream telling me he's had it in the past and it was an awesome smoke, but i can't seem to find much info on this stran for w/e reason and i was just wondering if anyone has smoked any in the past??
anyone, anyone, beuller, beuller, ....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2011)

nope...never heard of it.

did you ever pop any of those pre98 fems?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 11, 2011)

Isn't sour p. Sour d x g13hp? Karma?

I've never smoked it but every cross I've seen with g13/hp. Looks badass. I can only imagine the resin output.


----------



## tardis (Aug 11, 2011)

I just saw AlphaKroniks seeds are back up at the tude. You fellow seed collectors see that too?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2011)

I just saw it the only ones missing is snozzberry and jackpot


----------



## tardis (Aug 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just saw it the only ones missing is snozzberry and jackpot


I agree two important ones, but the Bubba Love and Eisbaer are what caught my eye.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 12, 2011)

I figured it's time to join the fun over here in the seed thread. I have too many to list, but here's some pics of some of my collection. I have many more of my own crosses than anything else. The pic in the middle with the RESIN SEEDS SOUR P is the ones that I'm gonna be running next.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

nice collection pal ive just ordered 50 ssh from mr nice cant wait for them to be ere.pal..im wanting sum tahoe og do u ave any in your collection or ave u grown em..


----------



## wheezer (Aug 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> nice collection pal ive just ordered 50 ssh from mr nice cant wait for them to be ere.pal..im wanting sum tahoe og do u ave any in your collection or ave u grown em..


Actually, I have both. I have had a Tahoe OG clone-only cut for 4 years now. I have a cross of it with an Agent Orange male and am flowering some of them now. I also have a SSH cut I've been growing outdoors for several years as well. They are both staple strains in my gardens and worthwhile keepers.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks lad...


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2011)

very nice collection. i would suggest gettin them stored away in glass jars/containers with desiccant though...would hate to see all that money become nonviable...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey. has anyone on here smoked any of sensi seeds g13 x hashplant before??
> i'm pretty sure it was pipe dream telling me he's had it in the past and it was an awesome smoke, but i can't seem to find much info on this stran for w/e reason and i was just wondering if anyone has smoked any in the past??
> anyone, anyone, beuller, beuller, ....


racer i have never had it, but i have been wantin it for years. a bunch of my buddies up north swear by it. say its a breeze to grow and the quality is top shelf.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Isn't sour p. Sour d x g13hp? Karma?
> 
> I've never smoked it but every cross I've seen with g13/hp. Looks badass. I can only imagine the resin output.


wood no sour p is sour d X hp13. its from resin seeds. im a big believer in the hp13 its super tasty. its in one of the cannabibles too he drools over it. i just bought guava 13 from top dawg too, which is guava(pheno of star dog) X hp13 bx1


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2011)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 1732033View attachment 1732031View attachment 1732028View attachment 1732026View attachment 1732025View attachment 1732024View attachment 1732023View attachment 1732022
> I figured it's time to join the fun over here in the seed thread. I have too many to list, but here's some pics of some of my collection. I have many more of my own crosses than anything else. The pic in the middle with the RESIN SEEDS SOUR P is the ones that I'm gonna be running next.


im running that sour p right now. she grows super fast. glad to see someone else runnin this


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2011)

resin seeds has some really dank sounding strains for sure.. don't hear all of that much about them tbh, but i did see a grow of their catatonic that looked pretty dank.. i think i picked up one strain from resin on the last big attitude promo awhile back, maybe june or so..
fuck, i really need to move to a much larger spot so that i could do some real strain growing and pick up some nice winners for a change, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2011)

Much better places to get seeds from and cheaper places also...


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 12, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> wood no sour p is sour d X hp13. its from resin seeds. im a big believer in the hp13 its super tasty. its in one of the cannabibles too he drools over it. i just bought guava 13 from top dawg too, which is guava(pheno of star dog) X hp13 bx1


Yeah I know its from resin, I thought hp13 is g13xhash plant.

That's y I was bringin it up


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 12, 2011)

Popped on a pack of PlushBerry, I need a twelve step program and a sponsor


----------



## tardis (Aug 13, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Popped on a pack of PlushBerry, I need a twelve step program and a sponsor


I've almost lost it twice on some Sour Hazey Jones by Connoseur seeds, and Bubba Love & Eisbaer of the Alphakronik seeds since the one belka seed i germinated then wrote off as not breaking ground broke ground today


----------



## hempstead (Aug 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> I've almost lost it twice on some Sour Hazey Jones by Connoseur seeds, and Bubba Love & Eisbaer of the Alphakronik seeds since the one belka seed i germinated then wrote off as not breaking ground broke ground today


You keep talking about Eisbaer and I got a free pack from Attitude. I cracked one Mekong High seed so far but just jonesing to crack a few more should I include Eisbaer in this cracking session. I can never make up my mind what to crack. 

Top of my list is Jilly Bean, Deep Purple, Black Widow, Kali Mist and now Eisbaer. heh Maybe I will just crack one of each. 


Just finished puffing something from Gage Green's Mixed Gems pack. Not sure what it is but it is definitely indica dom and tastes delicious with big fat golf ball sized nuggets. I think someone else in here picked up a Mixed Gems from Gage at the same time as me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 13, 2011)

i have a gage mixed gems.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i have a gage mixed gems.


 i also got in on that, twice, lol, nah, i don't have a problem.. i've really been jonesing lately as i haven't bought any seeds in well over a month but can't seem to find anything that i really want.. been waiting for that gage green drop to finally arrive..
just cracked my new beans for my next grow..
cali cons pre98 bubba kush fem
sour hazy jones from connoseur
sour strawberry kush from bog
and last but not least 
mr nice, aka g13 x hashplant from sensi seeds..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like more fire on the pot racer!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i also got in on that, twice, lol, nah, i don't have a problem.. i've really been jonesing lately as i haven't bought any seeds in well over a month but can't seem to find anything that i really want.. been waiting for that gage green drop to finally arrive..
> just cracked my new beans for my next grow..
> cali cons pre98 bubba kush fem
> sour hazy jones from connoseur
> ...


lol nah...none of us have problems....everyone needs a hobby.

same here, waitin on the gage green to drop...and maybe some ogr when the reg seeds come out.

thats a hell of a line up, cant wait to see what happens with a few of those.

i also cant wait to see what tardis' belka brings.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 13, 2011)

Racer sounds like ur gonna have a great variety.

I'm getting excited. My plushberry has enough a cure to where it smells like sweet cotton candy and kush. The smell is suttle till you break it up.

And my cataract kushes are looking great.

Tommorow is the last day of veg for the jedis, tahoes, sages, buku, heavy duty fruity, pineapple express, and anesthesias.

I'm thinking of doing 2 walhallas 12/12 from seed to see if I get a female. Its 13-15 week strain so it will probably be fine with no veg


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol nah...none of us have problems....everyone needs a hobby.
> 
> same here, waitin on the gage green to drop...and maybe some ogr when the reg seeds come out.
> 
> ...


 man, i also forgot to mention that i'm waiting for some of the cannaventure gear to drop soon too.. i was just reading and dude said about six more weeks or so.. they have some killer sounding crosses for sure that i'm dying to get me hands on, like that berry bx or w/e it's called looks so damn dank it's killing me to wait, lol..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, i also forgot to mention that i'm waiting for some of the cannaventure gear to drop soon too.. i was just reading and dude said about six more weeks or so.. they have some killer sounding crosses for sure that i'm dying to get me hands on, like that berry bx or w/e it's called looks so damn dank it's killing me to wait, lol..


If you read through his thread on THC farmer he says 6 more weeks like three times over the course of 6 months. I hope that comes out soon as well, Cannazon is also claiming they are getting the full line up from him


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> If you read through his thread on THC farmer he says 6 more weeks like three times over the course of 6 months. I hope that comes out soon as well, Cannazon is also claiming they are getting the full line up from him


 yah, that's where i was reading it at, cannazon.. it was the dude cannaventure saying that he's going to be selling out of there soon, so i hope he's right.. i also know that i've read that he said that he's just gotten over some family issues in the past few months, and has only recently gotten back to his growing stuff full time, so hopefully this is the reason for the six weeks six months ago, lol.. time will tell..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 13, 2011)

He may be playing the "hype" game, much like Raskal has done with his latest drop this year. Thats been the main focus of many growers since January and imo a master stroke in advertising.


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 13, 2011)

What is the shortest flowing time plant but yet highest yeld?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2011)

U can try dr greenthumb Iranian short season it short flower and yields well but for the record it's not a auto flower


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it quality bud? What info you got?


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

*heres what i just ordered to start my collection...


**10 x california hash plant ( dinafem)
6 x jack herer (bc bud depot)
5 x panama (ace seeds) 
5 x critical (advanced seeds)
10 x pineapple chunk (barneys farm )
10 x berry bomb (bomb seeds)
6 x tahoe og ( cali connection)
5 x destroyer(cannaboigen)
6 x northern (cbd)
5 x orange bud (ceres seeds)
5 x green bud (ch9)
5 x lady purple(djamaan)
5 x black sugar rose (delisious seeds)
5 x berry ( dready seeds)
6 x kushberry ( dna)
7 x auto mazar (dutch passion )
5 x super sour og ( emerald triangle)
3 x candy (eva)
5 x iced grapefruit (female seeds)
5 x pineapple express( g13 labs )
5 x pepe le dank (gage green)
5 x northern ( genetickh)
5 x lowryders(homegrown)
10 x sour joker( hortilab)
10 x cheese 1 ( kaliman)
5 x powerskunk(kannabia) 
12 x jack cheeder(karma)
5 x northern lights specials( kc brains )
5 x daddys girl (kiwi seeds)
3 x eayryder( lowlife)
5 x double dutch(magus)
10 x ganesh(mandela seeds)
15 x nevilles haze(mr nice seeds)
5 x dutch dragon(paradise)
5 x black widow(positronic seeds)
5 x tutukahom(pyramid seeds)
5 x criticla haze(resin seeds)
6 x nevilles blackberry(riot seeds)
5 x royal cheese(royal queen seeds)
5 x ak48 auto fem(sagamartha)
5 x kilowatt(seedism)
5 x jack flash( sensi seeds)
6 x motivation(serious seeds)
5 x blue hymilayan(shortstuff)
10 x plushberry(tga subcool)
5 x mk ultra (th)
5 x auto trojan(the 7 dwarfs)
12X phara farmhouse(reel seed company)
5 x white fya(vulkania)
5 x powerplant(white label)
*
*




Customer Comments: "n/a"
Order Summary: Product Product Code Quantity Price FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Kiwiseeds Daddy's Girl
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds KIWI03 1 £32.99 Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds DNF04/DNF1004 1 £69.68 G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £29.99 Advanced Seeds Critical Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £5.99 Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £32.99 Bomb Seeds Berry Bomb Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13748/G13-F5-05 1 £34.99 Cali Connection Seeds Tahoe OG Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds CAL9312/no du 1 £69.99 CannaBiogen Destroyer Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CN02F/cn02f 1 £55.99 CBD Seeds Northern
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds CN02F/cn02f 1 £21.99 Ceres Seeds Orange Bud Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CERES-009-5/CERES-009-10/ceres-009-5 1 £39.99 CH9 Female Seeds Green Bud
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CH9Z149/ch9508 1 £24.99 De Sjamaan Seeds Lady Purple Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds CH9Z149/ch9508 1 £27.99 Delicious Seeds Sugar Black Rose Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds DELK123/del512 1 £29.99 Dready Seeds Dready Berry
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £36.49 DNA Genetics OG #18 x Skunk
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £54.99 Dutch Passion Auto Mazar Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £27.99 Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds DS-002-5/du 1 £27.99 EVA Seeds Papa's Candy Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds EVAD99/EVA306 1 £23.49 Female Seeds X-Line Iced Grapefruit
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds FEMS132/FEMX0504 1 £19.99 Gage Green Seeds Pepe Le Dank
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds FEMS132/FEMX0504 1 £24.99 Genehtik Seeds Northern Lights X
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds GENE319/oos 1 £22.99 Homegrown Fantaseeds Amazing Haze
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HF029/HF029 1 £60.99 Hortilab Seeds Sour Joker
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HF029/HF029 1 £79.99 KALIMAN SEEDS CHEESE#1
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HF029/HF029 1 £64.99 Kannabia Seeds Power Skunk Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £26.99 Karma Genetics Seeds Jack Cheddar
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £44.99 KC Brains Northern Lights Special Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £26.99 Lowryder Easy Ryder (AKA Lowryder #2 x AK47)
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds KAN421/KAN514 1 £25.99 Magus Genetics Double Dutch Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds MAG-08-5/MAG-08 1 £61.99 Mandala Seeds Ganesh
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds MAN359/MAND10 1 £25.99 Mr Nice Seeds Nevilles Haze
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 15 Seeds MAN359/MAND10 1 £101.99 Paradise Seeds Dutch Dragon
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds PARV21/du 1 £44.98 Positronics Seeds Black Widow Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 01 Seeds POS5103/POS0101 1 £11.99 Pyramid Seeds Tutankhamon Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds POS5103/POS0101 1 £27.99 Resin Seeds Critical Haze Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £38.99 Riot Seeds Neville's Blackberry Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £79.99 Royal Queen Seeds Royal Cheese Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £34.00 SAGARMATHA SEEDS AK48 Automatic Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RESN21/no du 1 £41.99 Seedism KILLAWATT Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds T-K-WATT-FEM/T K WATT FEM 1 £39.99 Sensi Seeds Limited Edition Feminized Jack Flash #5
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds T-K-WATT-FEM/T K WATT FEM 1 £54.99 Serious Seeds Motavation Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds T-K-WATT-FEM/T K WATT FEM 1 £61.99 Short Stuff Seeds Blue Himalaya Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds SHO2136/SS05FEM 1 £32.99 TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds TGAU125/no du 1 £58.99 T H Seeds MK Ultra Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds S027-5/S027-10/S027-5 1 £39.99 The 7 Dwarfs Seeds Trojan Auto Flowering Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds S027-5/S027-10/S027-5 1 £49.99 The Real Seed Company Pahari Farmhouse
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds RSCPAH12 / RSCPAH/NO-DU 1 £13.99 White Label Feminized Power Plant
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds WLF0506/wlf0506 1 £46.99 FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem
FREE 2nd grade Dinafem Haze Auto fem 12 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds White Siberian
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Super Silver
free seed 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Critical + AUTOMATIC
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Fruit Automatic
free seed 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds
DNA-017 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE HORTILAB SEEDS SUPER SOUR SKUNK REG 10
FREE HORTILAB SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE KALIMAN SEEDS CHEESE#1
FREE KALIMAN SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE Riot Seeds x 3 Regular
FREE RIOT SEEDS 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF 3 FREE Serious Seeds Biddy's Sister
3 FREE Serious Seeds Biddy's Sister 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Order Date/Time: Aug 14 2011, 16:40 PM Payment Method: sagepay
Shipping Method: GREAT BRITAIN
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Subtotal: £1917.22 Discount Coupon
420 - £191.72 Total Tax: £0.00 Shipping: £4.50 Grand Total: £1730.00*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice + rep for u


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, I so would have added garauntee. That's the biggest order I've ever seen, by far.

Edit: lots of nice choices tho!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2011)

I think for that big of a order I would have used guaranteed for the first time


----------



## Airwave (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn, I so would have added garauntee. That's the biggest order I've ever seen, by far.


Yeah, I laughed when I saw that one.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sure it will be fine but my paranoia would kill me by the time they got to me.

ur not goin to the states tho.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 14, 2011)

i buy all the time from them so not worried at all..


----------



## Alphadawg (Aug 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> *heres what i just ordered to start my collection...
> 
> 
> **10 x california hash plant ( dinafem)
> ...


Thats a big list!


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 14, 2011)

K since I'm bored I thought id sit here, smoke some plushberry and jack herer oil and type up my seed list since I've never done a proper one.

1. Pineapple Express g13 labs x3
2. Dairy Queen Tga x2
3. Chernobyl tga x2
4. Space Queen tga x5
5. Jackpot royale akg x10
6. Super skunk nirvana x10
7. Cataract kush r.p. x 3
8. Confidential cheese r.p x7
9. Black Widow MNS x 18
10. Arcata Trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit riot seeds x6
11. AK47 X sandstorm riot seeds x3
12. Jock horror nirvana x 10
13. Cinderella 99 (joey weed from a good friend) x 45
14. Jedi Kush cali connection x7
15. Tahoe og cali connection x7
16. Romulan next gen x 5
17 grapegod next gen x 5
18. Anesthesia sannies x5 
19 nycd x kolossus sannies x5
20 walhalla sannies x10
21 amnesia haze x g13 haze sannies x5

On the way strains:
22. Chocolate rain sannies x10
23. Killing kush x 5
24. Big Sur Holy Weed bodhi seeds x11

Freebies and singles
25. White widow dinafem
26 super silver dinafem x2
27 cheese dinafem x 2
28 darkstar thseeds x2
29 moby dick dinafem x2
30. Critical + dinafem
31 spr haze homegrown fantaseeds x2
32 armageddon homegrown fantaseeds x2
33 northern lights homegrown fantaseeds 
34. Hypnotic g13 labs 
35. New york 47 world of seeds
36 nl x big bud world of seeds
37. Kushage thseeds
38. Original amnesia dinafem
39 hashplant haze dna genetics x2
40 sour cream dna 
41. Connie chung dna 
42. Industrial plant dinafem
43


----------



## hempstead (Aug 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> *heres what i just ordered to start my collection...
> 
> 
> **10 x california hash plant ( dinafem)
> ...


With an order like that you should have called. I bet they would give a nice discount and lots of extra freebies.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can't believe I just found this thread... Awesome. I really want to get into collecting top notch seeds and favorite strains... maybe even makin' my own down the line... All the bud I get rarely has seeds, so I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to order them to get the collection to grow... Besides the four strains I'm growing now I only have 2 seeds to start off my collection lol. I bought an ounce of each strain, and each sack had 1 seed in it. I'm super excited... So my seed list as of now...

1x Northern Lights
1x Amnesia Haze

So many strains and so little time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> So many strains and so little time.


That's the story of our life


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's the story of our life


Haha right?! I was just looking at Kevins list like damn, that'd be a lifetime supply of seeds for me, speaking as a closet grower of course. LMAO


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2011)

yah, something like this..


[video=youtube;zMw9cu54gXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMw9cu54gXc[/video]


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 14, 2011)

Racer are you gonna do a grow journal for your bubbas and g13hp?


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 15, 2011)

Just added to the collection. Ecsd x c99, ssh x c99,ssh fem. Also got some unknown beans. They could be jacks cleaner, ssh, ecsd, bubblegum, ecsd x ssh, all crossed with c99. So when I pop them I'm gonna need some help identifying them as I'm unfamiliar with alot of those crosses.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Racer are you gonna do a grow journal for your bubbas and g13hp?


 lol, i wasn't planning on it, but my one friend just texted me and asked if i wanted to get in on a double grow journal with her, so i guess i'm probably going to end up doing it..
she's the other half of that epic grow that i always show people on here from my other friend mindmelted, the one where he got like 19 ounces off of one apple jack under a 250 hps, that shit was epic, and her grow wasn't too shabby either..
so, i'll have to talk to her and see what i decide, lol..


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone know where to get duckfoot seeds? Seems they have fallen off the face of the world!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 15, 2011)

JohneyGreenApple said:


> Anyone know where to get duckfoot seeds? Seems they have fallen off the face of the world!


 i just went over to my fall back site for anything strain whttp://en.seedfinder.eu/index.php?GO=JA&SW=duck%2520footise... and didn't come up with any hits for a duck foot.. could it be known as anything else??


----------



## hempstead (Aug 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just went over to my fall back site for anything strain whttp://en.seedfinder.eu/index.php?GO=JA&SW=duck%2520footise... and didn't come up with any hits for a duck foot.. could it be known as anything else??


Big Book of Buds Vol. 2 it has it listed as Wallyduck Seeds and the strain is Ducksfoot. It lists gypsynirvana as the vendor.

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/seeds-clones-strains/67470-perfect-stealth-plant-wally-ducks-ducksfoot.html

https://www.seedboutique.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=33 
No longer available but they have some webbed indica that is out of stock. I read somewhere that Wally was busted.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey why can't I buy anything at the zzon? I wanna buy some double barrel og


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

would love to smoke some of that..


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn that blows! 



hempstead said:


> Big Book of Buds Vol. 2 it has it listed as Wallyduck Seeds and the strain is Ducksfoot. It lists gypsynirvana as the vendor.
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/seeds-clones-strains/67470-perfect-stealth-plant-wally-ducks-ducksfoot.html
> 
> ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 15, 2011)

JohneyGreenApple said:


> Damn that blows!


 it looks like it most either be sold out or no longer available as i don't see it for sale over on the seed boutique, they've only got like 3 strains from wallyduck, and ducksfoot is not one of them..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey why can't I buy anything at the zzon? I wanna buy some double barrel og


I am assuming you are talking about Cannazon? I just bought some from there so they should have them. Hit up Mr. C


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was thinking about trying sannies seeds, hear good things, but the couple I was into are sold out


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I was thinking about trying sannies seeds, hear good things, but the couple I was into are sold out


From what I hear anything they have us fire..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 15, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> I was thinking about trying sannies seeds, hear good things, but the couple I was into are sold out


I just got some Chocolate Rain with Jackberry X NYCD freebees. Don't know what you are looking for, but I can't wait to try some of these two strains. I just looked on there site and it didn't look like they were out of much, but I didn't look at the fems. Nothing but good things said about Sannies, even though Sannie doesn't make either one of those strains I don't think.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> From what I hear anything they have us fire..


Sannie's seeds can be great but you have to pop a lot of seeds to find a special plant. I've sampled many pheno's KO Kush and Killing Fields that sucked, I've only had each of them 1 time that I thought they were worth growing. I doubt I'll grow the KO but I've got 30 of the Killing Fields in the hopes of finding something special and back crossing it to my Killer Queen F7 to add some yield and color. Don't get me wrong a lot of his gear looks good but the smoke has fallen short in the potency department for me especially in the KO. You figure if you call something KO kush it should knock you on your ass but hey, that's just my experience I'm sure there's someone out there that has a potent one. I didn't care for the flavor either it tasted like a watered down Bubba and not in a good way.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 16, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Sannie's seeds can be great but you have to pop a lot of seeds to find a special plant. I've sampled many pheno's KO Kush and Killing Fields that sucked, I've only had each of them 1 time that I thought they were worth growing. I doubt I'll grow the KO but I've got 30 of the Killing Fields in the hopes of finding something special and back crossing it to my Killer Queen F7 to add some yield and color. Don't get me wrong a lot of his gear looks good but the smoke has fallen short in the potency department for me especially in the KO. You figure if you call something KO kush it should knock you on your ass but hey, that's just my experience I'm sure there's someone out there that has a potent one. I didn't care for the flavor either it tasted like a watered down Bubba and not in a good way.


There goes the neighborhood


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2011)

I do think it's a watered down bubba but this is the first time i heard that it not very potent especially since he did f3 and f4 stocks you would think it won't be many Phenos in that..


stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Sannie's seeds can be great but you have to pop a lot of seeds to find a special plant. I've sampled many pheno's KO Kush and Killing Fields that sucked, I've only had each of them 1 time that I thought they were worth growing. I doubt I'll grow the KO but I've got 30 of the Killing Fields in the hopes of finding something special and back crossing it to my Killer Queen F7 to add some yield and color. Don't get me wrong a lot of his gear looks good but the smoke has fallen short in the potency department for me especially in the KO. You figure if you call something KO kush it should knock you on your ass but hey, that's just my experience I'm sure there's someone out there that has a potent one. I didn't care for the flavor either it tasted like a watered down Bubba and not in a good way.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 16, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Sannie's seeds can be great but you have to pop a lot of seeds to find a special plant. I've sampled many pheno's KO Kush and Killing Fields that sucked, I've only had each of them 1 time that I thought they were worth growing. I doubt I'll grow the KO but I've got 30 of the Killing Fields in the hopes of finding something special and back crossing it to my Killer Queen F7 to add some yield and color. Don't get me wrong a lot of his gear looks good but the smoke has fallen short in the potency department for me especially in the KO. You figure if you call something KO kush it should knock you on your ass but hey, that's just my experience I'm sure there's someone out there that has a potent one. I didn't care for the flavor either it tasted like a watered down Bubba and not in a good way.


 i don't know what problems you've had with sannies gear, but everything that i've grown from him has been straight up fire.. his herijuana was a knock out strain.. some people don't like the taste, and i can see that, but i dug it, and the smoke was out of control imo..
and the chocolate rain, omg, the chocolate rain was everyones favorite who smoked it.. incredible bud.. and the smell of it was off of the charts.. straight up triple bagger stuff for sure..
now, i wasn't too crazy about the chemdawg x bb, but i think that was more on my end as i wasn't happy with anything from that grow including the cd x bb, white russian from serious and sleestack from dna.. i think i figured out where i effed up, so i'm not blaming that one on the genetics, more so grower error on my part.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 16, 2011)

First negative thing I've ever heard about sanies.

I wouldn't say a strain sucks becaise I got some of it and it was shitty. If I GROW it and its still shitty then ill believe you. Maybe you didn't try the real thing or it was grown shitty, not fully cured, etc.

Id have to disagree with u as I do on just about every topic lol.


----------



## tardis (Aug 16, 2011)

Glad to hear its peoples first time hearing bad stuff about sannies as I got 2 unknown sannies sativas (Jack F5, JackHammer, or Killing Fields) outside right now from their Sativa pack which I put out yesterday because I heard they continue to get big in flower. I'd be bummed if all that hype was bull. Then again Racers comment made me bummed that my 2 chocolate rain I germed never grew out of the dirt. However that was probly grower error, I was watering the planted germmed seeds wrong which turned out to pile dirt on them. newbie error. I have to remember when I water a planted seed to pour the water through my fingers so it dissipates and doesn't land hard on the soil. And to do it slowly. 

Next grow Chocolate Rain for sure. When they don't pop I take it as a sign to try another strain.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

I use a turkey baster when watering seedlings and start at the outside of the cup (I start them in party cups). I made that mistake of piling dirt on top of mine too and had a few that did not sprout. Newbie to the seed thing but I am learning


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Aug 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> First negative thing I've ever heard about sanies.
> 
> I wouldn't say a strain sucks becaise I got some of it and it was shitty. If I GROW it and its still shitty then ill believe you. Maybe you didn't try the real thing or it was grown shitty, not fully cured, etc.
> 
> Id have to disagree with u as I do on just about every topic lol.


I've tried 14 different samples of the KO out of my buddies garden and I've grown out the pheno that he thought was the best one he found, I just wasn't impressed. Like I said, this was just my experience I'm sure people have found great plants. Did you not read the part I said that I have 30 Killing Fields seeds? I wasn't dissing Sannies at all I was just giving my opinion on the ones that I have tried.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 17, 2011)

new package from shanti....mr nice..View attachment 1739848View attachment 1739849View attachment 1739850View attachment 1739851


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 18, 2011)

Who knows where to find freezeland aka m-33?


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone got a personal review of gigabud?


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 18, 2011)

alright ..
I thought i share a few pics of the Dog kush strain that i've got via Breeders boutique. This is from the the first seeds i got and took cuts off it ,ive grown it out a few times now and its some old school dank..
its up for the chop today or tomorrow it should have gone a little bit longer like 10wks but i couldnt stretch it as everything needs to clear out. i can see it swellin up even more if i did.
i think theres a 2-3 diff phenos . i've smoked both but only grown this one . Imo this ones the shit!! 9.8 on the doja scale ...


----------



## Airwave (Aug 18, 2011)

The Breeders boutique that isn't up and running yet?


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 18, 2011)

Airwave said:


> The Breeders boutique that isn't up and running yet?


I do believe its up and running in a basic form.. If you go onto the page you'll see an email address that you can inquire more info or order. I don't think there accepting c.cards untill its setup properly.. 
I made my order before this page was up , as i've seen alot of these stains grown on here by diff growers and wanted to try some out and i had already been given some freebies from one of these same guys .. sending cash to anyone obviously requires some amount of trust so this wont suit everyone right now -hopefully they'll get the site up and runing soon for CC.

I should state that i have no intrests in this company.


----------



## tardis (Aug 18, 2011)

What do you guys think of the lineup that made it out of the dirt? 

2 Connoseur Genetics SSSDH 
1 AlphaKronink Belka
1 TGA Subcool Plushberry
2 G13 Blueberry Gum X TGA Subcool Void Male

What do you think of those 6 plants? I'll cross a single male with all the rest of the females once I know whats what.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 18, 2011)

My big sur holy weed came in today. I'm so excited about this one. I love classic heirloom strains

blast from the past lost in time dank.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 18, 2011)

Big sur is where [email protected]!! Lots of dank Traces roots back to big sur


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 18, 2011)

Puff u should jump on em bodhi seeds at the tude only 30 packs for sale!

And tardis, sounds like a great lineup.

So I have 1 female tahoe out of 2 male jedis and 2 male tahoes. DOH!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So I have 1 female tahoe out of 2 male jedis and 2 male tahoes. DOH!


At least you got 1 Tahoe lady to play with mate, make sure you clone her cos your gonna be wanting to keep her around




.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> At least you got 1 Tahoe lady to play with mate, make sure you clone her cos your gonna be wanting to keep her around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes clone the lady Tahoe because im sure she will be some fire


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 18, 2011)

Idk what the fuck is up I always get a lot of males. Maybe its cuz my temps are high. They say its influencable but I'm not sure. 

Actually I think its genetically predetermined and I just have bad luck.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually I think its genetically predetermined and I just have bad luck.[/QUOTE said:


> I think the samething


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 18, 2011)

Me too lol, I always get shit loads of males with every seed run. But I bet if I were breeding though my luck would shift in the other direction if I were lookin for males lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 18, 2011)

lol i wish i could get more males...


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 18, 2011)

If you have sex standing your baby will be a boy

Edit: and I like subcool but I don't think he's honest when he tells that story bout poppin 20 beans and gettin 17 females.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i wish i could get more males...


 hey cmt, how much, well how many hours is more like it, of light do you use in early veg?? i've read that less hours of light during the first three or so weeks of veg will give more females before and i was trying it out this grow to see what would happen.. i've been doing about 15 hours or there about off cfl lighting to my seedlings just for shits and giggles really..
after my last grow from seeds where i think i had like 11 or 12 plants from the start and only ended up with 5 females, i wanted to try something different this time.. i know that last time i gave them 24 hours of light early on, so i kind of thought that maybe there was some truth to it, who knows though really..


----------



## hempstead (Aug 18, 2011)

I get lots of females too. I veg under 16 hours but I used to do 12/12 from seed. Out of the last 20 regular seeded plants I only had 5 males that I remember.


----------



## tardis (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If you have sex standing your baby will be a boy
> 
> Edit: and I like subcool but I don't think he's honest when he tells that story bout poppin 20 beans and gettin 17 females.


I beleive his story. When he says it took like 2 years or something to find the right male I think its precisely because he got 17 females. Just as we get unlucky getting males, we also get unlucky getting females when looking for the right backcross male I bet. Murphys law and all.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If you have sex standing your baby will be a boy
> 
> Edit: and I like subcool but I don't think he's honest when he tells that story bout poppin 20 beans and gettin 17 females.


i believe it. out of my last 22 beans, ive only had 4 males....1 is still unsexed...



racerboy71 said:


> hey cmt, how much, well how many hours is more like it, of light do you use in early veg?? i've read that less hours of light during the first three or so weeks of veg will give more females before and i was trying it out this grow to see what would happen.. i've been doing about 15 hours or there about off cfl lighting to my seedlings just for shits and giggles really..
> after my last grow from seeds where i think i had like 11 or 12 plants from the start and only ended up with 5 females, i wanted to try something different this time.. i know that last time i gave them 24 hours of light early on, so i kind of thought that maybe there was some truth to it, who knows though really..


i run 18 hours of light in veg.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 18, 2011)

Cmt I would give you all my males and take your females. Its devestating after 2 months of training em all and there so perfect and I get 1 female and its the smallest.

Smallest can be the best tho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt I would give you all my males and take your females. Its devestating after 2 months of training em all and there so perfect and I get 1 female and its the smallest.
> 
> Smallest can be the best tho.


Very heart breaking thats why I always keep a clone at least


----------



## hempstead (Aug 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt I would give you all my males and take your females. Its devestating after 2 months of training em all and there so perfect and I get 1 female and its the smallest.
> 
> Smallest can be the best tho.


This is when a fem seed extra comes in. This was a nightmare I was scared of last year. Stash was low so started 4 reg seeds and 1 fem seed just for safety. Gotta love the Attitude freebies.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm glad I have 3 sages (2 fem 1 reg) a beautiful buku, and 1 pineapple express that are a few weeks younger.

The cataract kushes are about 1/2 thru flower and looking great. I love the smell. Funky lemon diesel smell.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Aug 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt I would give you all my males and take your females. Its devestating after 2 months of training em all and there so perfect and I get 1 female and its the smallest.
> 
> Smallest can be the best tho.


 i think thats legit, this run i have now just finished sexing......11/11 girls , i was not impressed TBH, i really wanted a C-99 male lol 
ive had a grow were i got 4 males outa 20 and another grow that i pulled 2 males outa 15 beans ...so it hapens

ive also had a grow were i had 7 males outa 10 beans to lol so it goes both ways


----------



## silentmercy (Aug 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt I would give you all my males and take your females. Its devestating after 2 months of training em all and there so perfect and I get 1 female and its the smallest.
> 
> Smallest can be the best tho.


I am starting from seed again soon after a 10 yr hiatus. Waiting for beans from Attitude. I plan on vegging until 8-10" tall then turn lights back to 12/12, and and sex out the males. Then go back to vegging... by this time the plants will be large/strong enough to take 2-3 clones from each plant. By the time they finish flowering my clones should be ready to roll 

This will allow me to kill my males 4 weeks in.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> alright ..
> I thought i share a few pics of the Dog kush strain that i've got via Breeders boutique. This is from the the first seeds i got and took cuts off it ,ive grown it out a few times now and its some old school dank..
> its up for the chop today or tomorrow it should have gone a little bit longer like 10wks but i couldnt stretch it as everything needs to clear out. i can see it swellin up even more if i did.
> i think theres a 2-3 diff phenos . i've smoked both but only grown this one . Imo this ones the shit!! 9.8 on the doja scale ...
> View attachment 1741324View attachment 1741325View attachment 1741326View attachment 1741327


looks great man. =) according to HC... its his favorite strain... no complaints about it wat-so-ever... im a lil bummed tho... my DOG seeds never germed... =/ they didnt even crack open or anyting.. =(


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> looks great man. =) according to HC... its his favorite strain... no complaints about it wat-so-ever... im a lil bummed tho... my DOG seeds never germed... =/ they didnt even crack open or anyting.. =(


Yeah that happened to me with a cheese and chocolate seed. I guess thats why I still want to grow those strains..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 20, 2011)

does anyone know if dj short ever drops seeds of the old time moonshine? i had two ten packs bust lost them


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

im pretty sure all of dj shorts gear is discontinued...i think i read that in here somewhere.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

fuck...i really wanna buy some seeds, i keep window shoppin at all the banks but i dont know what i want! well, actually i do know i want some gage green but its not here yet... a couple of those strawberry crosses on cannazon look pretty nice...and that firestarter sounds like some real fire...maybe ill drop some more money there tonight to tide me over till dumbo arrives.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 20, 2011)

just picked up some sanctuaryseeds white russian yuuuummmmmmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck...i really wanna buy some seeds, i keep window shoppin at all the banks but i dont know what i want! well, actually i do know i want some gage green but its not here yet... a couple of those strawberry crosses on cannazon look pretty nice...and that firestarter sounds like some real fire...maybe ill drop some more money there tonight to tide me over till dumbo arrives.


Yeah I feel the same way.. I'm waiting for that dumbo drop as well as og raskal white master


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

white master kush....looks like you gave me another one to wait for cuz that looks real nice.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Aug 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt I would give you all my males and take your females. Its devestating after 2 months of training em all and there so perfect and I get 1 female and its the smallest.
> 
> Smallest can be the best tho.



Hey LastWood, how come you don't clone for sex while they're still vegging? Save you the headache of growing males you don't want.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 20, 2011)

I ordered some pre 98 bubba bx regs and I wanna get strawberry alien kush or double barrel og


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

that strawberry alien kush has my name written all over it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah and a free pack of fire og with it.

I didn't take any clones this time cuz I'm changine my rotation from a small perpetual to a bigger bulk run. I don't want to have a veg and flower room anymore I'm just gonna have 1 bigger room and a small clone tent.

I will eventually run clones and seeds. I have so many strains to try if I clone everything I will never get to try them all. Only the super dank stick around. 

I'm keeping my purple plushberry,


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah and a free pack of fire og with it.

I didn't take any clones this time cuz I'm changine my rotation from a small perpetual to a bigger bulk run. I don't want to have a veg and flower room anymore I'm just gonna have 1 bigger room and a small clone tent.

I will eventually run clones and seeds. I have so many strains to try if I clone everything I will never get to try them all. Only the super dank stick around. 

I'm keeping my purple plushberry,


----------



## hempstead (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr. Nice started up an auction page. http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=1
Some good deals.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Mr. Nice started up an auction page. http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=1
> Some good deals.


They have Ortega there.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 20, 2011)

> I ordered some pre 98 bubba bx regs and I wanna get strawberry alien kush or double barrel og


im only seeing fems whered you order dem from bro

1luv


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> im only seeing fems whered you order dem from bro
> 
> 1luv


not cali connection, they are immortal flower.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 20, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Mr. Nice started up an auction page. http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=1
> Some good deals.


is it legit?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks cmt

So I never got my choco mix. Had it reshipped, got a package today, was so excited, and they sent me another pack of chocolate rain! Doh!

I told him its cool just forget it I'm still happy now I have 20 choco rain seeds. Guess I could always trade a pack.

And on a worse note, the 1 female tahoe I thought I had is a male. Its preflowers were just too small I thought it was a female.

What a damn shame.


----------



## hempstead (Aug 20, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> is it legit?


It is Mr. Nice's website so I would like to think so. Check out the forums and you can chat with the breeders and even buy direct. And they do ship to the states.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> white master kush....looks like you gave me another one to wait for cuz that looks real nice.


Yeah that white master looks dankity dank. I'm on that one for sure..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

I just registered at can axon but I guess I need a referral can someone here verify me over there thanks in advance


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

im startin a few new seeds now. have a few that sprouted... got 1 Qrazy Quake (CheeseQuake x Qrazy Train) 3 Lemon Qleaner (Jacks Qleaner x sumting. i 4get. lol) and have 4 Romulan Seeds Germing... and will be starting antoehr strain soon. just not sure which one yet... lol. my flowering room is FULL! heres wat i got!



4 Full Moons (one of my all time favorites!)
3 Bubblicious
3 AK 48's
3 Northern Lights
1 Jack Herrer
1 Floja
1 Sensi Star
1 Warlock
1 Black Sour Bubble (Black Rose x Bogs Sour Bubble) x Casey Band (Casey Jones x HeadBand
thats the lineup for now. lol. a lil overcrowded in there about 1/2 of them are small tho. clones i flowered right away. and all the others were moms besides the Jack Herrer, Floja and the BSB x CB. My moms werent very big tho. mostly just monster cropped/LST/Super Cropped/FIM'ed to keep them small but branchy. =) stop by my thread in my sig if u wanna check'em out.

gettin sum new seeds soon too! heres wat im gettin


10 Cinderella 99 #1
10 Cinderella 99 #2
10 Cinderella 99 #3
10 Chocolate Chunky Munky
10 Super Skunk
10 Kannabia Special x G-13
10 G-13 x G-13
10 Grape Apollo
im excited for the.. not sure which to start 1st!! ive grown super skunk.. and really really liked it! but grape appollo and chocolate chunky munky are my 2 favs outta the bunch


----------



## tardis (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, Cali Connection, which is the better seed, Tahoe OG or Larry OG?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

I live both but I think the Tahoe has a stronger smoke. I still have my Larry but I gotta add some Tahoe in my grow..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

Tahoe OGK for me....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah Tahoe is fire it's the best strain I grew to date. But I also like the Larry og it's just as good just the Tahoe has the stronger fully taste when the Larry has more of a lemon fuel taste.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

Since I got no female tahoes my next grow is gonna be

7 jedi kush 
7 tahoes
10 jackpot royale
10 chocolate rain

3 cataract kush fems 
6 la cheese fems (for a guarantee)


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

Since I got no female tahoes my next grow is gonna be

7 jedi kush 
7 tahoes
10 jackpot royale
10 chocolate rain

3 cataract kush fems 
6 la cheese fems (for a guarantee)

Ill probly pop a couple wlahalla 12/12 from seed since there 15 weekers. Sannies jack x ladycane sounds like an amazing smoke tho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Who here can help me out on cannazon I'm still waiting for the referral for approval. I want some of those double barrel og and fire og even some of the fire alien or whatever they called


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Who here can help me out on cannazon I'm still waiting for the referral for approval. I want some of those double barrel og and fire og even some of the fire alien or whatever they called


 i don't think you need a referral over there wyte, but let me see..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

It's still telling me I need to wait for admin so I
Guessing it's for that the username for that is wbwidow...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's still telling me I need to wait for admin so I
> Guessing it's for that the username for that is wbwidow...


 i just looked wyte, and at the bottom of the home forum page it says welcome to our newest member, wbwidow, so it looks to me like your in, maybe you just need to be activated by mr c, but it looks like your in to me.. maybe try it again m8..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I think mr c needs to activate it because it still gives me the you cannot log in page..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah wel I guess he has to activate it. I logged out then try to log back in and it tells me it's awaiting activation so I hope by tonight or tomorrow it's activated so I can order that double barrel og and some firedawgs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah wel I guess he has to activate it. I logged out then try to log back in and it tells me it's awaiting activation so I hope by tonight or tomorrow it's activated so I can order that double barrel og and some firedawgs.


 yah, you have to remember that the site is in the uk, so they are i think 5 hours ahead of est, so it's getting pretty late over there, so it will probably be morning time before he activates you wyte, but it sure looks like you're in to me...
they just mentioned that cannaventure has told them that their next seed drop is coming soon over there, i'm dying for that stuff to hit... i also just picked up a pack of the white x casey jones, sounds like some fire as well..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah the white x Casey sounds real good. I've been hearing slot of good talk about Casey I might have to try it myself but I'm trying those double barrel og first. That strains just sounds too good and to get free fire of seeds with that is a great deal. I can't wait for that tbh...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah the white x Casey sounds real good. I've been hearing slot of good talk about Casey I might have to try it myself but I'm trying those double barrel og first. That strains just sounds too good and to get free fire of seeds with that is a great deal. I can't wait for that tbh...


 yah, that was my first order over there as well, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

That whitre casey does look bomb

Racer I'm paranoid now and need ur input. I was moneygramming my order money in and it said to call moneygram to complete

I called in and they asked me a bunch of questions, how do u know him? What's the money for? What's he going to spend the money on?

Then they said it was flagged and unable to process, I have to go to an in store location. I don't think I'm gonna do it. Feels too shady.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> That whitre casey does look bomb
> 
> Racer I'm paranoid now and need ur input. I was moneygramming my order money in and it said to call moneygram to complete
> 
> ...


 i ran into the same issues when i tried to pay for my order over on canna collective using moneygram.. man, was i bummed, first of all, it took me forever to figure it all out, than after i did figure it out, i was also declined for same reasons..
the two orders i've had over there last wood i've simply sent cash over via tracked and secure.. i know a lot of people aren't fan's of sending cash in the mail, but so long as you send it tracked and secure, even if something goes wrong, mr c will work with you so that you're not completely out of cash and beans from what i've seen of him in the past..
i had an old cassette tape laying around, opened it up and put the cash inside of the liner notes so that it didn't just look like cash in an envelope and it gets there no problems.. i also buy stuff from another site, not a seed site though, that i have to send cash in to a po box in the mail, and i've done that around 3x's or so now and it always gets there..
like i said, just make sure you track it, it doesn't cost any extra to do so, and you won't have anything to worry about m8..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2011)

did you guys look at the thread at cannazon for that casey cross? those are two of the most frostiest ladies ive ever seen....only makes sense to cross em. thats one strain i dont care about being fem, i want it.

just send cash registered like racer said...ive never lost anything yet and ive sent quite a bit...


----------



## Airwave (Aug 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i ran into the same issues when i tried to pay for my order over on canna collective using moneygram.. man, was i bummed, first of all, it took me forever to figure it all out, than after i did figure it out, i was also declined for same reasons..
> the two orders i've had over there last wood i've simply sent cash over via tracked and secure.. i know a lot of people aren't fan's of sending cash in the mail, but so long as you send it tracked and secure, even if something goes wrong, mr c will work with you so that you're not completely out of cash and beans from what i've seen of him in the past..
> 
> 
> ...


Besides which, if you send mail by Royal Mail, you pay £7 and the package is insured.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought it costs 10 or 15$ to track it? Or is that to track the order? How do I do tracking on an envelope? I have to go to a post office?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> that did you guys look at the thread at cannazon for that casey cross? those are two of the most frostiest ladies ive ever seen....only makes sense to cross em. thats one strain i dont care about being fem, i want it.
> 
> just send cash registered like racer said...ive never lost anything yet and ive sent quite a bit...


 yah man, shadrock kills his wifi cut.. i've never seen a more frosty bitch in my life than his cut of wifi, my god, you ever check out the pix of the pile of trics he got off of two small ladies?? effin incredible..


----------



## Airwave (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I thought it costs 10 or 15$ to track it? Or is that to track the order? How do I do tracking on an envelope? I have to go to a post office?


I'm talking about Royal Mail here. I don't know about any other postal service.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

That wasn't directed to you, we don't have royal mail here.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I thought it costs 10 or 15$ to track it? Or is that to track the order? How do I do tracking on an envelope? I have to go to a post office?


yeah, you have to go to the post office. i print the postage from stamps.com, which ive found to be the easiest method, but you still have to drop it off at the post office for some reason.



racerboy71 said:


> yah man, shadrock kills his wifi cut.. i've never seen a more frosty bitch in my life than his cut of wifi, my god, you ever check out the pix of the pile of trics he got off of two small ladies?? effin incredible..


no sir, ill have to check it out though. i had some bud way back in the day where there were so many trichs they just fell off like shad mentions...but it still wasnt anything like that, that shit is crazy. i would love to turn a whole plant of his wifi into some dry sift hash...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got some DB-OG in for germ' atm and I now have the new DHS Strawberry X's on the way too along with some WiFi X Casey J of corse. Cannazon is my new seed buying home now fellas with all that fire they've got & are getting in the near future. 
Shadracks WiFi in the pic's are some of the most gorgeous resin frosted Bud's that I have ever seen, the casey cut used is no slouch either, I can't wait to run some FireStarter. Who else here is crackin a few as soon as they get 'em through the door??


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I thought it costs 10 or 15$ to track it? Or is that to track the order? How do I do tracking on an envelope? I have to go to a post office?


 i don't know lastwood, i'm looking at my po receipt now and i spend $3.46 for my package to there..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you gettin any o them jaffa cakes skunkie? I'm gettin some free with the bubbas. Ill just send cash.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Are you gettin any o them jaffa cakes skunkie? I'm gettin some free with the bubbas. Ill just send cash.


Of corse mate sounds like a really tastey X imo and the mother plant used is one hell of a looker too, have you seen that sexy girl?? I'm gonna go with the Headband Bx though as I like the sound of that more


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've got some DB-OG in for germ' atm and I now have the new DHS Strawberry X's on the way too along with some WiFi X Casey J of corse. Cannazon is my new seed buying home now fellas with all that fire they've got & are getting in the near future.
> Shadracks WiFi in the pic's are some of the most gorgeous resin frosted Bud's that I have ever seen, the casey cut used is no slouch either, I can't wait to run some FireStarter. Who else here is crackin a few as soon as they get 'em through the door??


oh yeah, ill be poppin firestarter as soon as i get it. i got a pack of strawnerry alien kush on the way too


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm thinkin ill buy the pre98 bubbas and trade my extra pack of choco rain for the headband bx.

How did u pay for your orders skunkie?

Probably takes like a month if you mail cash huh. Not in a hyrry tho


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm thinkin ill buy the pre98 bubbas and trade my extra pack of choco rain for the headband bx.
> 
> How did u pay for your orders skunkie?
> 
> Probably takes like a month if you mail cash huh. Not in a hyrry tho


 it took skunk like two days to get his stuff including the time for him to mail it.. it seems that he lives next door to cannazon, lol. j/k of course, but he did get his shit wicked quick..
it should take about 2 weeks or so to get your stuff if you send cash though lastwood, that's about how long it took for my last order to get to me..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2011)

my last order took 10 days from when i mailed the payment.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn that's pretty quick.

Mr c is a saint. I don't know how anyone can spend so much time helping everyone for next to nothing.

And thanks for all your help guys.

My 2 fem sages are looking good, but small, the 1 reg sage is 2x as big, looking great and showed her pussy hairs today. Hoping the heavy duty fruity does soon.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm thinkin ill buy the pre98 bubbas and trade my extra pack of choco rain for the headband bx.
> 
> How did u pay for your orders skunkie?
> 
> Probably takes like a month if you mail cash huh. Not in a hyrry tho





racerboy71 said:


> it took skunk like two days to get his stuff including the time for him to mail it.. it seems that he lives next door to cannazon, lol. j/k of course, but he did get his shit wicked quick..
> it should take about 2 weeks or so to get your stuff if you send cash though lastwood, that's about how long it took for my last order to get to me..


I'm in the UK and sent cash in an envelope tracked through royal mail post and MrC got it in just 2 days on a friday and after that weekend he sent them out on the monday and they were with me the very next day, it's the fastest service I've used yet. I spoke with the big man a few times in pm before makin an order and he seems to me to be a stand up fella who's very easy going & honest too and in this scene thats a very rare find. 
Send for by cash tracked or whatever you have to do in the states to insure your package and I'm sure you'll find MrC will honour the sale for sure. As RB said to me he's very much like Sannie in that respect and all you have to do is ask him if you have any ?'s over there.


----------



## JohneyGreenApple (Aug 21, 2011)

What are they?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

vBulletin Message
Your account has been activated but you are currently in the moderation queue to be added to the forum.


Okay that's the message I'm getting so I guess I'll be added soon. 
Now ya guys was saying he does moneygram or cash no cc or debit card?


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 22, 2011)

Correct either moneygram/western union or cash


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah im getting ready to order now. Some double barrel og with the freebies let you know how that goes.


----------



## James1990 (Aug 22, 2011)

Were can I get original mystic seeds any 1


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah im getting ready to order now. Some double barrel og with the freebies let you know how that goes.


That was my first buy over there too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> That was my first buy over there too


Thats some thing everybody would buy just look at the parentage.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats some thing everybody would buy just look at the parentage.


Going for the Alien Fire myself.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats some thing everybody would buy just look at the parentage.


My thoughts exactly wyteB, have you seen the newer Strawberry Alien X's??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah but I didn't see you get the fire og freebies for purchasing the newer strawberry crosses. But noe that I know I will go for some after this order arrives and I will also get those bx both bubba and headband as they look ranker than a mofo..!!!¥


----------



## Airwave (Aug 22, 2011)

CMT1984, why are you down as a V.I.P Member? What is a V.I.P Member?

The Last Wood, why are you down as a Private Member? What is a Private Member?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah but I didn't see you get the fire og freebies for purchasing the newer strawberry crosses. But noe that I know I will go for some after this order arrives and I will also get those bx both bubba and headband as they look ranker than a mofo..!!!¥


The Fire OG f2 freebies come free with any & each pack of DHS gear mate and not just one with each order either but in each seed pack you buy as they're inside a seperate baggie in the seed packs themselves .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that's good bizness. 
Can't wait to get this order. I sent out payment today so I'll see what's up and what the big guy says. But I for sure see alot more I want already...


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Going for the Alien Fire myself.


yeah i had to get a pack of them too 



Airwave said:


> CMT1984, why are you down as a V.I.P Member? What is a V.I.P Member?
> 
> The Last Wood, why are you down as a Private Member? What is a Private Member?


im vip cuz i was in cannetics before cannazon opened...all us cannetics members got vip at cannazon and we were let loose on it a week before the public. lastwood is probably private cuz i invited him....or maybe cuz he is a member at cannetics too...im not sure on that one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah I tried to register at cannetics too. That one is still waiting.
But I'm just glad that the db og was not sold out and I hope for next week the alien fire and both bx crosses are not out. Like I said I'm hooked over there they got some good genetics floating around.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> CMT1984, why are you down as a V.I.P Member? What is a V.I.P Member?
> 
> The Last Wood, why are you down as a Private Member? What is a Private Member?


 i think vip members are the private members from cannazon, the private members are public members from cannazon, and new member means that you haven't made an order yet.. 
i think that about covers it, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 22, 2011)

Then that means i am a nobody......


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i think vip members are the private members from cannazon, the private members are public members from cannazon, and new member means that you haven't made an order yet..
> i think that about covers it, lol..


 change cannazon with cannetics and i think you got it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> change cannazon with cannetics and i think you got it.


 lol, yah, my bad.. i'm always getting the two confused...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Then that means i am a nobody......


 no way mind, your a vip in my book. maybe even a bff too, lol... how's it hanging my brother? nice to see you out and about..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2011)

heyo..
anyone got any news on chemdog getting busted?? heard something about it, but not very much in the way of details ... or any really for that matter, was just wondering what happened..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 22, 2011)

Passed my piss test thanks to you my friend....
Been sucking bad without any smoke,but i will survive.
How have you and your family been.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Passed my piss test thanks to you my friend....
> Been sucking bad without any smoke,but i will survive.
> How have you and your family been.


 see, i told you if you studied hard it would pay off, but did you believe me??? nooo, lol.. glad to be of an assistance mind, that makes me feel really good..


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres my first attempt @ crossing a strain.. The male is a lemon skunk and the small plants are cheese x unknown(G-Bud or Blueberry).
The small plants were getting grown as a trail thats why there in them small pots. The room they were in need to be harvested now so these had to go outside with the male.
i have no clue as what to expect as the orignal seeds have never been grown and i haven't grown the lemon skunk before. I did give a mate both the lemon and cheese x unknown to grow out a while ago so i should be getting some within the next few months.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Passed my piss test thanks to you my friend....
> Been sucking bad without any smoke,but i will survive.
> How have you and your family been.


 we got a lil shoke up from that quake today, that shit was crazy.. i've never experienced a quake living in jersey, lol, and i tell you that shit's no joke.. we have to be about 300 or so miles away from the epicenter, and still our house windows were rattling like crazy and the fridge was rocking back and forth, i can't imagine being much closer..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> we got a lil shoke up from that quake today, that shit was crazy.. i've never experienced a quake living in jersey, lol, and i tell you that shit's no joke.. we have to be about 300 or so miles away from the epicenter, and still our house windows were rattling like crazy and the fridge was rocking back and forth, i can't imagine being much closer..


 racerboy, where you been hidin? hows it goin man? 

good to hear you are ok with quake and shit, ive heard all about it on the radio.

i got jars and jars of the stuff man!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

Heads up!!...
Grape Stomper Bx is finally back in stock >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-grape-stomper/prod_2899.html Get on them quick fella's they'll go fast!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good news for everyone except me lol. I spent my money on done double barrel og. Hopefully they are in stock for about a week or two then I'll def grab a ten pack..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 24, 2011)

good to hear youre ok racer.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 24, 2011)

I added the strawberry alien kush to my wish list. That grape stomper looks pretty dank, too bad i am poor.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> I added the strawberry alien kush to my wish list. That grape stomper looks pretty dank, too bad i am poor.


Tell me about it. I want alien fire but now that the dumbo dropped I want that as well. I guess I'll just wait and see.. If it still in stock for a week maybe two then I'll get it.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

heyy guys. i remember wen i posted pics of the floja... every1 wanted to see it wen it was harvest time... well i chopped her last night. about a week earlier than i wanted to.. but as i was inspecting her.... i noticed sum bud rot in the middle of one of the main colas...  soo to be safe i just harvested it all.. =/ lost sum of it. but not too too much... just sucks tho.. also had a mite problem halfway thru flowering. =/ anywayzzz. heres the pics as promised.



*Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) @ 9.5 Weeks


*View attachment 1750808View attachment 1750810View attachment 1750811View attachment 1750812View attachment 1750813View attachment 1750814View attachment 1750815View attachment 1750817View attachment 1750818View attachment 1750820​


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tell me about it. I want alien fire but now that the dumbo dropped I want that as well. I guess I'll just wait and see.. If it still in stock for a week maybe two then I'll get it.


im torn cant decide between the double barrel from dank house over at cannazon and the black forest mix from kos over at canna collective? and of course all the shit ive been waitin for has to drop now when im broke! the grape stomper, the hortilab gear, and cannatonic. well it looks like im with you wyte hope'n they last for a couple weeks till i can afford them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

i think anything from dank alehouse is a win win because you are getting some flame + flame freebies. That's too good not to get it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> im torn cant decide between the double barrel from dank house over at cannazon and the black forest mix from kos over at canna collective? and of course all the shit ive been waitin for has to drop now when im broke! the grape stomper, the hortilab gear, and cannatonic. well it looks like im with you wyte hope'n they last for a couple weeks till i can afford them.


Get 'em both mate, you know you wanna


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah if theyre both still around in a few weeks i will grab them both!i plan on doing a big order at the end of next month so i really have been tryin to limit myself over the last few months. but damn all the stuff i want thats been out of stock just came in!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 24, 2011)

usually the case lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> yeah if theyre both still around in a few weeks i will grab them both!i plan on doing a big order at the end of next month so i really have been tryin to limit myself over the last few months. but damn all the stuff i want thats been out of stock just came in!!


I feel the same way man. But I will get what i want be it this week next week or next month lmao...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> im torn cant decide between the double barrel from dank house over at cannazon and the black forest mix from kos over at canna collective? and of course all the shit ive been waitin for has to drop now when im broke! the grape stomper, the hortilab gear, and cannatonic. well it looks like im with you wyte hope'n they last for a couple weeks till i can afford them.


 thanks for the heads up karma, i went with two packs of the grape stomper bx, i think that they will be a hot commodity, i had to get two packs of them, one for trades and one for me, lol, and i got a pack of that star bud from hortilab as well.. my first seed order in, well, a week, lol, i just ordered that wifi x casey jones from cannazon last week too... getting my grove back on, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 24, 2011)

Get that grove going my friend.......


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't decide either. I already comitted to the pre 98 bubbas so I'm gettin those but I also want that grape stomper rly bad.


----------



## tardis (Aug 24, 2011)

What makes this grape stomper so special?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

if this doesn't make you want it, i don't know what else to say about it really....
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 24, 2011)

Racer maybe we can work something out.

I know how u love chocolate rain. And ill add more.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Racer maybe we can work something out.
> 
> I know how u love chocolate rain. And ill add more.


 shot me a pm, you know where i am..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

god dammit...fuck you racer lol...now you got me thinkin about buyin 2 packs...fuck it, i just got paid...i'm buyin 2


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn i want some......


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn that racer....lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

ok...ordered. thanks racer...asshole lol. but i think you're right, i'm pretty sure those will be a great trading chip.

i even guaranteed this order, which i hate wasting money on since ive never lost an order, but since ive wanted these so bad for so long im not takin any chances lol.

Order Inventory:
Product: Gage Green Grape Stomper (aka sour grapes) BX
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: GAG2283
Price: $200.85

Product: UFO #4 DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #1 DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 G13 Labs Sour AK Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO #5 G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy guys. i remember wen i posted pics of the floja... every1 wanted to see it wen it was harvest time...


good shit man.
that looks exactly like the double purple doja S1 i just harvested...ill get some pics up when its dry and i get it trimmed up.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ok...ordered. thanks racer...asshole lol. but i think you're right, i'm pretty sure those will be a great trading chip.
> 
> i even guaranteed this order, which i hate wasting money on since ive never lost an order, but since ive wanted these so bad for so long im not takin any chances lol.
> 
> ...


 lol, i didnt secure this order for a change... oh snap, sorry, i'm a lil slow, but mine came with a free hortilabs t shirt, that's why i didn't secure it, i figured if it's already coming with a shirt, why pay more for another one to get it sent that way, lol.. hope i did the right thing..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

Customer Info:
Invoice Address:



United States
Customer Comments:
"n/a"
Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Gage Green Grape Stomper (aka sour grapes) BX
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds	GAG2283	2	£123.98
Hortilab Seeds Starbud Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	HORA342	1	£56.99
UFO #4 DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO #1 DNA Genetics Connie Chung Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 G13 Labs Sour AK Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO #5 G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Hortilab T-shirt
FREE Hortilab T-shirt	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Aug 24 2011, 21:57 PM
Payment Method:	SagePay
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Subtotal:	£180.97
Discount Coupon
420	- £18.10
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £8.50
Grand Total:	£171.37

my small order...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn i want some......


 and fuck mind, if you ever decide to plug back in , you know you'll have more seeds than you'll know what to do with.. i'm waiting on you my friend, lol..


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 24, 2011)

I totally wanted Grape Stomper, but I'm low on fuel.... I just got Skunkberry, Northernskunk, and Northernberry (all 10 packs) for the same price as 10 Grape Stomper's this week from http://peakseedsbc.com/growerspics.htm 

They had to come back in stock NOW!.... What bad timing! 


BTW..... I TOTALLY Jinxed myself with one of my last threads on being so lucky for getting chocolate mix from sannies before it sold out...... Damn package got lost in the mail!!!...... Never received it! I emailed sannie, and of course he offered to send any other seed pack and freebies, after I told him how bad I wanted the chocolate mix...... and I was like... "ANY PACK?"...lol... and he laughed, and said yes, for the trouble, and the long wait...... I was gonna go with Killing fields, but I really wanted variety, and didnt want a sure sativa mix pack, or indica one, so I went with the Fem mix for now, as I will just grow them all together and get straight nug, and not use them for breeding obviously, unless I do get a killer plant.. What sucks is that it's been like a week, and I havnt received my Fem Mix either ..... Hope all works out, and this isnt an ongoing problem, as I plan on getting numerous other sannie strains...

I told him that if he gets my chocolate mix back, to please let me know, and I would pay for it.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah i wouldnt have paid for the shirt either since you get a free one.


----------



## tardis (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ok...ordered. thanks racer...asshole lol. but i think you're right, i'm pretty sure those will be a great trading chip.
> 
> i even guaranteed this order, which i hate wasting money on since ive never lost an order, but since ive wanted these so bad for so long im not takin any chances lol.
> 
> ...


Those G13 Freebies look good!!! Knowing how much I love Pineapple Express, and how quality Blueberry Gum is I can't wait to crack some of those. Oh yeah, Grape Stomper like a few of you said because you said it was dank, and some Connoseur Genetics Sour Hazey Jones (Gotta admit that CaseyJones X SSSDH looks good).


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah i agree, i was very happy to see those freebies since a couple days ago they werent too appealing. im glad i got the sour ak since i missed out on it last time.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

oh yeah...my back is killin me which reminds me...the other day i went to see my doc for my mmj renewal and he did a few tests and come to find out, i have fibromyalga (no clue how to spell it)...just one more thing to add to the list...


----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

Ummm...Those of you that bought 2 x Grape Stomper, shouldn't you also be getting a pack of _R.L KING (5 pack_), as advertised?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

tardis said:


> Those G13 Freebies look good!!! Knowing how much I love Pineapple Express, and how quality Blueberry Gum is I can't wait to crack some of those. Oh yeah, Grape Stomper like a few of you said because you said it was dank, and some Connoseur Genetics Sour Hazey Jones (Gotta admit that CaseyJones X SSSDH looks good).


 i've got a couple of the sour hazy jones going atm too tardis.. can't wait to see how dank they turn out after looking at some of skunk munkies grows of it.. skunk always manages to kill everything he touches, i hope i have the same luck with these..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 24, 2011)

Wtf the same thing happened to my chocolate mix! It got lost and no letter from customs. I already got a replacment pack but they sen me another pack of choco rain, I wish they told me cuz they made it seem like they reshipped choco mix. I would have picked something else but they didn't even ask what I wanted. Kinda pissed me off.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

yah, i didn't even see that one, i'm going to email them and see wtf is up with that.. thank you sir for pointing it out to me..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Ummm...Those of you that bought 2 x Grape Stomper, shouldn't you also be getting a pack of _R.L KING (5 pack_), as advertised?


Good call I remember seeing that up there.


----------



## tardis (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got a couple of the sour hazy jones going atm too tardis.. can't wait to see how dank they turn out after looking at some of skunk munkies grows of it.. skunk always manages to kill everything he touches, i hope i have the same luck with these..


Heh I got 2 SSSDH by them going now. Seedling still but still.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i didn't even see that one, i'm going to email them and see wtf is up with that.. thank you sir for pointing it out to me..


Let me know what they say, as I plan on picking up some Grape Stomper for possible trading purposes and may even pick up a couple of packs.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i didnt secure this order for a change... oh snap, sorry, i'm a lil slow, but mine came with a free hortilabs t shirt, that's why i didn't secure it, i figured if it's already coming with a shirt, why pay more for another one to get it sent that way, lol.. hope i did the right thing..


Attitude won't give you free stealth, they will ship the shirt seperately like they did for the bday promo.

They would rather pay more to ship the shirt than give you free stealth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn it seems like everyone has flame now. Everything at the son new is flame,canna collective got some new flame out, Gage stocked the attitude with the dumbo flame. I'm glad I paid my rent because I would be out in the cold with a bag full of seeds Lmfao..
Rare I hope you have a bunk bed bro lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Attitude won't give you free stealth, they will ship the shirt seperately like they did for the bday promo.
> 
> They would rather pay more to ship the shirt than give you free stealth.


 that's just fucking retarded.. but i'm not too worried about it.. fuck them and their $20 stealth.. i order plenty of seeds from other places and they all get here, this shit better get to me as well..

and yah, i just emailed them about the free packs of rl, i'll let you know what happens..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for the heads up on the rl king, gonna email them right now.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

Whenever they fail to give seeds they seem to respond with _"We'll throw them in with your next order"_.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Whenever they fail to give seeds they seem to respond with _"We'll throw them in with your next order"_.


 i could see that if our orders have been sent, by mine hasn't even been processed yet, so there is no excuse for that lame excuse..


----------



## Airwave (Aug 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn it seems like everyone has flame now. *Everything at the son new is flame*,canna collective got some new flame out, Gage stocked the attitude with the dumbo flame. I'm glad I paid my rent because I would be out in the cold with a bag full of seeds Lmfao..
> Rare I hope you have a bunk bed bro lol..


The son?

...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

i think he meant, zon, as in cannazon....maybe wrong, but that was my guess..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Wtf the same thing happened to my chocolate mix! It got lost and no letter from customs. I already got a replacment pack but they sen me another pack of choco rain, I wish they told me cuz they made it seem like they reshipped choco mix. I would have picked something else but they didn't even ask what I wanted. Kinda pissed me off.


I got one ages back when I first saw it, the mother clones are all from Soma strains, apart from the CBH of esko's that was also used. I just had to get it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I got one ages back when I first saw it, the mother clones are all from Soma strains, apart from the CBH of esko's that was also used. I just had to get it.


 yah, i jumped on this one as well as soon as pipe dream told me about, which i think was pretty much right after it was released.. one thing i've learned, if i see something i want and have the cash for them, i'm all over it.. eff that, lost out on some stuff that can never be found again one too many times..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i could see that if our orders have been sent, by mine hasn't even been processed yet, so there is no excuse for that lame excuse..


yup, thats why i emailed them right away...dont want them to pull that next order bullshit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yup, thats why i emailed them right away...dont want them to pull that next order bullshit.


 same here...


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

shit man..didnt notice cannazon got new stock still you guys said something. i think im gonna get some of that kos deep phaze. the cherry malawi looks pretty nice too...a little too leafy for me though.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> shit man..didnt notice cannazon got new stock still you guys said something. i think im gonna get some of that kos deep phaze. the cherry malawi looks pretty nice too...a little too leafy for me though.


I thought the same thing on the cherry malawi, they do have some fine looking stuff on offer but I'm spent up for now lol gonna grow some of this new gaer out before buying anymore now


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I thought the same thing on the cherry malawi, they do have some fine looking stuff on offer but I'm spent up for now lol gonna grow some of this new gaer out before buying anymore now


 can't wait to see some of the wife x cjs as well as some of the double barrels as well of course.. i don't know why i didn't pull the trigger, pun intended of course, on cracking some of the double barrels now, but they're not going anyway for awhile..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> can't wait to see some of the wife x cjs as well as some of the double barrels as well of course.. i don't know why i didn't pull the trigger, pun intended of course, on cracking some of the double barrels now, but they're not going anyway for awhile..


I got some of both in now so stay tuned mate, I'm lookin forwards to the firestarter more myself as the WiFi used looks just amazing in the pic's


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

what was the other parent in the firestarter skunk?? i'm drawing a blank..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

casey jones


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

CMT beat me to it it's Casey Jones and it is a AAA grade belter too, the casey dom pheno from my SHJ was a fantastic smoke and made me jump on some Casey J S1's too , esp' after hookin a quater bag from a good mate too. I really want a pack of the Head Seeds original Casey J though....


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> casey jones


 casey jones x what skunk? now i'm confusciosed, lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2011)

WiFi x Casey Jones bro


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

lmao. firestarter = casey jones x white fire


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao. firestarter = casey jones x white fire


 oh, that's what i bought, lol.. just didn't know what it was called... does sound like some fire.. i love shadders pix of his wifi, my god, so crusty..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

yup...ill be poppin one of those as soon as they get here...and then 3 grape stompers when they get here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed that thing should be in hightimes


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

just bought a pack of the kos deep phaze...it feels good to be buyin seeds again lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just bought a pack of the kos deep phaze...it feels good to be buyin seeds again lol.


 i hear that... i was tight on cash the past couple of months and really was good, and hadn't bought any beans in ages up till like maybe three weeks or so ago when i got a pack of the double barrels.. even after that, i was still having money issues, and controlled myself again.. 
thankfully monies looking a lil better atm, so i splurged on the firestarters last week and on the dumbo's tonight.. i went and spent a lil more than i should have tonight at the tude, but damn, sometimes i just have to give into my addiction, lol.. that's why i always leave the prices in pounds sterling so it doesn't look like i spent as much as i really did, lol...
i know, i know, i'm not fooling anyone, and i'm just playing silly games, but it does make me feel better.. it's like when i used to catch myself driving over the bridge into the ghetto and i'd think to myself this really isn't a good idea, but i'd just push that thought right out of my head, lol..
once an addict, always an addict i guess.. just changed my addictions is all.. at least beans aren't going to kill me or send me off to another rehab, lol..


----------



## tardis (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i hear that... i was tight on cash the past couple of months and really was good, and hadn't bought any beans in ages up till like maybe three weeks or so ago when i got a pack of the double barrels.. even after that, i was still having money issues, and controlled myself again..
> thankfully monies looking a lil better atm, so i splurged on the firestarters last week and on the dumbo's tonight.. i went and spent a lil more than i should have tonight at the tude, but damn, sometimes i just have to give into my addiction, lol.. that's why i always leave the prices in pounds sterling so it doesn't look like i spent as much as i really did, lol...
> i know, i know, i'm not fooling anyone, and i'm just playing silly games, but it does make me feel better.. it's like when i used to catch myself driving over the bridge into the ghetto and i'd think to myself this really isn't a good idea, but i'd just push that thought right out of my head, lol..
> once an addict, always an addict i guess.. just changed my addictions is all.. at least beans aren't going to kill me or send me off to another rehab, lol..


I hear you brother. Scams all of them if you want to stay off dangerous shit weed and seeds are the absolute safest thing you could do for your mind and body without feeling that withdrawl.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 25, 2011)

the grape stomper is out of stock already..


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 25, 2011)

What the fuck is the dumbo seeds you all keep talking about.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 25, 2011)

Grape stomper bx. 

Its basically grape sour diesel


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> the grape stomper is out of stock already..


I said it would go fast mate , the underdog X is a belter too


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao. firestarter = casey jones x white fire


Mom first then daddy, thats how the breeders usually list them fella and CJ reverse pollen was used too I think


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2011)

That sucks as I was hoping to grab a pack today or tomorrow morning.. Oh well I guess I'll just grab some alien fire and strawberry fire. Maybe even some other stuff from the zon... I'm a little upset tho I didn't get the dumbo : /


cmt1984 said:


> the grape stomper is out of stock already..


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> good shit man.
> that looks exactly like the double purple doja S1 i just harvested...ill get some pics up when its dry and i get it trimmed up.


yeaa its deff a DPD pheno. id love to see the pics of ur DPD tho. do u have any DPD seeds? or do u just have a plant/clone? gonna pop a few more gorilla grape seeds. its purple erkle x double purple doja. my last one also had mites.. but the bud was amazing! very very very potent! and had an awesome color! neon green. with a very light tint of purple. would like to give it another go. ill be lookin 4ward to the pics tho


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

few seeds in last few days


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

Just a few there Kev' lol.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 25, 2011)

yea ive got about 60 odd more packs to cum lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking good there kev


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 25, 2011)

I would love to get back into it bro.But being a broke dick dog and having $1400 worth of house taxes coming up there is no way.
My life really blows since the passing of my mom 2 years ago today.Hate to say it,but sometimes i wish i was in the ground 2.
Sorry for being depressing!But that is me and my life.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I would love to get back into it bro.But being a broke dick dog and having $1400 worth of house taxes coming up there is no way.
> My life really blows since the passing of my mom 2 years ago today.Hate to say it,but sometimes i wish i was in the ground 2.
> Sorry for being depressing!But that is me and my life.


 i know life is depressing sometimes my friend, and i cringe to think of the mess i'll be when my moms goes, but shit, lifes all we got brother, once it's over, it's over, and you sit and rot in some box the rest of time, may as well make as much out of the lil bit of time we do have on this world while we are here and not spend time wishing we were dead, that shit will come soon enough as is..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa its deff a DPD pheno. id love to see the pics of ur DPD tho. do u have any DPD seeds? or do u just have a plant/clone? gonna pop a few more gorilla grape seeds. its purple erkle x double purple doja. my last one also had mites.. but the bud was amazing! very very very potent! and had an awesome color! neon green. with a very light tint of purple. would like to give it another go. ill be lookin 4ward to the pics tho


i traded for some dpd s1's made from outlaw stock. i still have 1 bean left.

i have a gorilla grape lady in re-veg right now. when i sexed it, it started turning purple only 11 days in to 12/12.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh shit I been meaning to tell u all this every day but keep forgetting.

For those of you who hqave never revegged a plant, I suggest you do it just for the experience! Its the wierdest thing I've ever seen.

I left a good amount of buds and even fan leaves and started seeing new mutated as fuck growth after only 2 weeks! Its been 3 and a few days now and it looks crazy!

Each calyx grows a little stem and then opens up and each calyx is like a seedling! Its so weird. And since its revegging the leaves are twisted and mutated and it looks like aliens growing out of it or something.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 25, 2011)

lol i re-veg a lot...alien plants for sure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2011)

good news cmt, not sure if they got back to you yet, but i just read my email from the tude saying that they will add the gage green beans to my order.. nice... that makes me happy, even if they are something bunk, not saying that they are, just mean i want what i paid for, lol..


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i traded for some dpd s1's made from outlaw stock. i still have 1 bean left.
> 
> i have a gorilla grape lady in re-veg right now. when i sexed it, it started turning purple only 11 days in to 12/12.


awesome. yeaa i got sum gorilla grapes from sum1 who got them from outlaw as well.. and he had sum magic merlins as well. and yeaa my gorilla grape only had a slight purple tint. but i got about 4 more. gonna start them soon. i really likes the strain alot. had a great taste! as does this floja. very nice beryry taste. =)


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> awesome. yeaa i got sum gorilla grapes from sum1 who got them from outlaw as well.. and he had sum magic merlins as well. and yeaa my gorilla grape only had a slight purple tint. but i got about 4 more. gonna start them soon. i really likes the strain alot. had a great taste! as does this floja. very nice beryry taste. =)


 i picked up a 5 pack of outlaws last pack of the dpd.. i simply couldn't sit back and watch them be sold to anyone else, lol.. cost me dearly, but wtf, i only live once..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2011)

I got some of those gorilla grapes and magic merlins x gorilla grape( magic monkey)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i picked up a 5 pack of outlaws last pack of the dpd.. i simply couldn't sit back and watch them be sold to anyone else, lol.. cost me dearly, but wtf, i only live once..


luckyyy man. i wanted to get a pack of them so bad! =/ happy i got the GG's tho. how much did it cost......? =/ im curious



wyteberrywidow said:


> I got some of those gorilla grapes and magic merlins x gorilla grape( magic monkey)


 im gonna be gettin sum chocolate chunky munky... which is the magic monkey and chocolate chunk... should be interesting. =)


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> luckyyy man. i wanted to get a pack of them so bad! =/ happy i got the GG's tho. how much did it cost......? =/ im curious
> 
> 
> im gonna be gettin sum chocolate chunky munky... which is the magic monkey and chocolate chunk... should be interesting. =)


 i'm thinking i paid like $275 or so for the 5 beans that i got of it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah sounds crazy chocolate grapes mmmmmmm; )


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 25, 2011)

What's up with the bodhi pre release beans?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm thinking i paid like $275 or so for the 5 beans that i got of it..


d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-damnnnnnn!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

Someone call for a monkey??  ...I like the sounds of these "monkey" themed strains .

When we gonna get some DPD Bud porn from you RB??


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Someone call for a monkey??  ...I like the sounds of these "monkey" themed strains .
> 
> When we gonna get some DPD Bud porn from you RB??


 lol, i was torn on this grow as to what to grow to be honest skunk, but i'm sure you know all of the troubles i have every time i have to narrow it down as to what to crack next... i was really tempted to do the dpd now, but i had wanted to wait for the temps to cool down a lil more before i decided to do the pricey ass beans so i didn't run into any sort of heat issues like i did on my white x deadhead og's.. not really much of a problem, buds were a bit fluffier than they should have been, and my god, they took forever to finish, lol..
so i think as soon as this current grow finishes up i'll crack some of the dpds and the grape stompers, who know's what else i'll have by that point in time though, lol...
what i wanted do for a much larger growspace to ease some of my woo's, lol.. oh well, some day, some day.. it's always nice to have dreams..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 25, 2011)

I want a 2nd flower room too lol but we all have our dreams mate. One day, one day....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> good news cmt, not sure if they got back to you yet, but i just read my email from the tude saying that they will add the gage green beans to my order.. nice... that makes me happy, even if they are something bunk, not saying that they are, just mean i want what i paid for, lol..


 they got back to me but said my order was already packed up....so they'll get me on my next order....fuckin bastards..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I want a 2nd flower room too lol but we all have our dreams mate. One day, one day....


i have plans for a second flower room too...i want one for a sexing room, or a pre flower room. i have a separate grow cab that i use to keep my males....the more room the better i say.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanted to ask you all who know more about stuff here on RIU, and since this is such a popular thread.........

1. Are we allowed to trade seeds, offer to buy from, or give some away to members?

2. Kind of the same thing, but..... Are we allowed to have competitions (within rules) and have prizes like seeds, or pipes?.... I would totally give away seeds in my inventory, as I have alot, and few freebies, I dont think I'll ever get through, and I'm about to do crosses of great strains..... I may not be breeding the proper way, and from 100's of plants, and picking the best of the best, but I'm sure they would at least be mediocre, or who knows, I may hit the jackpot with these few seeds of each strain I have... (Tahoe OG's, Blueberry, Querkle, Qrazy Train, and my females are SAGE(Awesome guaranteed AAA pheno of super super catpiss/potent bud) A-Train (Also a awesome pheno that is dank as hell, and reminds me alot of that Sannies pic they have for the Chocolate Rain)... Blue Dream (Awesome cut, as you all know.... Super super lucky to have this strain, and being from Texas.... Much thanks to my cool new Bro aka my Cali Connection! ..) and I have a Blue Cheese, Dinafem's White Widow and Diesel..... Heavy Duty Fruity, Darkstar, SLH, and last, but not least...Pineapple Express (Which is this beautiful plant in my avatar..... Plant is currently outside, among others).... Oh, and I also have 2 Auto's (Auto Haze by Dinafem, and Buddah's White Dwarf)

Or like if there is a strain no longer in stock or discontinued, and we want it can we like ask ppl here if they are willing to maybe sell some, or trade? (Like Yesterday.... I really really wanted to order that GRAPE STOMPER from Attitude, but I wanted only the 5 seeds, the 10 seed packs (only 1's in stock) was too much for me, as I had just bought 3 packs of something else, and short on money, and I only had like 140 bucks left on my card, and I was gonna need 70 of it to pay for some online memberships I have.... Maybe if I could somehow slip cash inside my dvd tray, and it being able to take it! .... 

..... So my point is... Maybe someone felt the same way I did, and only needed 5 seeds, but was forced to buy 10, since it was really a must have strain, and maybe they'd be up to sell me half?  (If so, pm me..... Unless you're like new, and not really a contributor to this site..... I'd be willing to take the risk with someone I think I could trust, and trusts me........ This may sound cheap to alot of you, but I dont make that much cash to just spend on seeds so easily, but I LOVE bud, and trying out the best of the best out there, and I will...... Even if someone tells me I cant do so..... I'm in search for the best medicine for my girlfrends illness...(me ...lol... jk.... But, yea... me too)

Back to the risk part.... If they fuck me over, well maybe I lost some money, but I know not to trust that person ever again.... and people will know not to trust that person.... (willing to take one for the team ).... and If everything goes as planned, guess what...... You have a trading buddy/connection you can trust forever! as I already have 1 under my belt that I'd gladly do any favor for, and will for sure give him a few seeds of every cross I'll be making for hooking me up with that Blue Dream cut I wanted so desperately, and now I have it, and I am forever grateful...

RIU has some amazing people, and I def believe In Karma ever since I was offered this...... Dont think I went around asking or begging... I made a post if anyone knew if BD was available in seed form, because I really really wanted it, and next day i see a pm of someone offering it to me... Seemed too good to be true, so we both decided to get to know eachother first before we made this happen...... He wanted nothing in return even though I insisted..... No worries, buddy.... I got your back...

Shortly after this I made a thread on subcool's part of the forum, and I suggested to make some kind of competition, and have prizes(maybe he could give away seeds, or whatever)... and I thought maybe alot of people would participate since it was subs competition, and cool tga prizes if he went along with it..... 2 people replied, and 1 was really rude, and told me to stop asking for free stuff, and to just buy them..(come on... really?... Was I guaranteed to win this contest? :/.. no.... Just thought it would be something fun)..

Anyways... Later on in the thread sub made a short short comment, but wasnt even to what the topic of the thread was at all.... He just answered some other question someone else made..... I took that as disrespect.... I looked up to this guy.. I just thought some kind of competition from him would be interesting, and really fun...(It was when the upcoming tga promo was coming to attitude... 4 free seeds..... and I said it would be cool if he made some kind of contest in where we had to grow those freebies so it would be an even playing field, and alot of people were gonna get them...... anyways he never replied..

But I just thought to myself...... I'm nobody, and I make hardly any money, and I would totally make a contest and buy seeds out of my own pocket to give away if enough people were interested, and I'm sure alot of others would too... Especially if I was a breeder, and didnt have to pay 50/100 bucks a pack..... So, yea... after I was rewarded with this BD cut from someone kind of like me, and not with alot of money..... I just made a post on that thread that just said "If there is anything I have learned in my 26 years, it's that people with money are some of the greediest people in the planet" and people just getting by are the most generous.......... Have you ever seen a guy in a mercedes benz stop to help someone stranded on the side of the road?.... No... It's always the guy in the old Ford pick-up truck....lol.... Idk.. thats just my opinion..... But I guess sub didnt like it, and deleted my thread a little later..... And I wasnt being an asshole to him or anything, I think all these people talking to him like he is god has got to his head........ I know the dude doesnt need me, but never will I buy anything from him again, no matter how much I wanted to before that happened........ The guy is a jerk/know it all (when he doesnt even know how to control fungus gnats after all these years of growing!...... I think all the years before he would just deal with the gnats, as they dont do much harm to the crop, but now that he's been uploading vids on youtube, he acts like if it's something new to him, and why he doesnt know how to get rid of them).... anywhoo.... long story.... well, more like a book... 

goodnight!


----------



## Airwave (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not reading all that.


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 26, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> I wanted to ask you all who know more about stuff here on RIU, and since this is such a popular thread.........
> 
> 1. Are we allowed to trade seeds, offer to buy from, or give some away to members?
> 
> 2. Kind of the same thing, but..... Are we allowed to have competitions (within rules) and have prizes like seeds, or pipes?.... I would totally give away seeds in my inventory, as I have alot, and few freebies, I dont think I'll ever get through, and I'm about to do crosses of great strains..... I may not be breeding the proper way, and from 100's of plants, and picking the best of the best, but I'm sure they would at least be mediocre, or who knows, I may hit the jackpot with these few seeds of each strain I have... (Tahoe OG's, Blueberry, Querkle, Qrazy Train, and my females are SAGE(Awesome guaranteed AAA pheno of super super catpiss/potent bud) A-Train (Also a awesome pheno that is dank as hell, and reminds me alot of that Sannies pic they have for the Chocolate Rain)... Blue Dream (Awesome cut, as you all know.... Super super lucky to have this strain, and being from Texas.... Much thanks to my cool new Bro aka my Cali Connection! ..) and I have a Blue Cheese, Dinafem's White Widow and Diesel..... Heavy Duty Fruity, Darkstar, SLH, and last, but not least...Pineapple Express (Which is this beautiful plant in my avatar..... Plant is currently outside, among others).... Oh, and I also have 2 Auto's (Auto Haze by Dinafem, and Buddah's White Dwarf)


Alright trap .. Theres a comp currently running in the Club 600 thread .. not much to it really but some fire on offer +a few free gifts..
I got a pm off potroast for offering freebies .. didnt think he read my threads ... i said almost the same thing as you but a lot shorter version and i got told to supoort the RIU by buy seeds from attitude and nirvana!! I didnt get it as i thought they were only people who advertise on here , so how would buying from them help support riu?
Anyway im sure if you look properly you'll notice alot of people are growing each others strains/crosses which suggests theres willing and trust worthy people on here . 

The breedersboutique.com was set up by a few growers off here .. not fully finish but you can email them and lots given away via the seed fairy in the 600!

Never spoken to sub but loved the ripper-maybe you should of pm'd him first? i see some growers on here act like that though not sure why as every single body was a beginner with questions/ideas and theories on how to grow bud . 

anyway hope you find your way..

Nice list.. put it in order so its easier to read though..
Current strain list :

C = Cut , F= fem , R = Reg , PB = Private breeder ? =?


Breeders Boutique:
Phsyco Killer-Jack the ripper x Psycosois (R)
Enginneers Dream-Casey jones x DPQ (R)
DOG Kush = Og#18 x headband -(C)
DOG Kush#2 s1 = Og#18 x headband (F)
DPQ=Deep purple x Querkle F2 (F)
**Phsyco killer x Herijuana (PB)(?)

Unknown:
Jack herer (F)
Lemon Skunk (PB) (R)
Lemon Skunk (F)
Serious Seeds:
chronic (F)
Nirvana:
Ak 48 (F)
Dutch passion:
Skunk#1 (R)
TGA:
Jack The Ripper f2 (R)
Jacks Cleaner 2 (R)
Spacebomb (R)
Next Generation:
Romulan Diesel (F)

AK-47- unknown aka fake AK747 (C)
Exdous cheese (C)
and a few other cheeses in cutts.
Im always looking to add to the collection so this will be updated again..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 26, 2011)

You'll get banned if caught trading seeds on RIU, just be more private & coy about things lol. pm is the way to go. You sound like a scammer who's after freebies imo mate by openly askin for trades in threads here all the time .


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 26, 2011)

lol munkie lad haha


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 26, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> You'll get banned if caught trading seeds on RIU, just be more private & coy about things lol. pm is the way to go. You sound like a scammer who's after freebies imo mate by openly askin for trades in threads here all the time .


Have I ever asked you for free seeds?


ANYONE?..... Have I ever asked or pm'd anyone asking for free seeds?..... If so, please tell all!

Sad to hear you of all would think this, munk?.... Is it cuz I diss Sub? Cuz I told you you should use bigger pots to reduce stretching? Think I'm weird because I tell you that you have good taste, and that we think alike? IDK, man.... I always thought you were cool, but i've noticed lately you throwin lil jabs at me on some of my threads, and I'd been throwing them off as just me maybe reading wrong till now.. We dont have to see eye to eye, but I dont deserve being called a scammer by asking if trading, or rewarding seeds and other gifts to members in competitions would be allowed or a good idea.

Now that I think about it, I have asked 1 person if He would sell/trade some of his seeds he said he had off a Mandala #1 x Chocolope.... He said in a thread he had 200+ of them, and a whole bunch of other legit strains, and other personal crosses in his collection...... I wanted the Mandala cross, because I wanted to make a Mandala cross for my girl, cuz her name is amanda, and "Mandala" name reminds me of her... and when I asked her what she wanted me to cross it with, she said Chocolate Rain, Blue Cheese, or Strawberry Cough......... So when I saw this, I thought it would be perfect, since it pretty much already has some chocolate rain influences, and I could maybe cross that with Blue Cheese or Strawberry Cough....... Anyways.. He didnt even reply, so I didnt bother him anymore, and I already got 2 Mandala strains from single seed centre..

and, yea.... sorry for writing that book up there.... Just had thought after thought come in as I was writing..... I blame my new Bubba Kush...lol

oh... and I only said all that because I remember some dude here having a comp, and the winners didnt get seeds..... but actual samples of weed, and nobody said anything about that.... was a high traffic thread too.... idk whats up with t he rules of these places....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 26, 2011)

Trapt1nw0nder said:


> Have I ever asked you for free seeds?
> 
> 
> ANYONE?..... Have I ever asked or pm'd anyone asking for free seeds?..... If so, please tell all!
> ...


Mate you have totally mis-read my original post, RIU don't allow members to trade seeds & addy's at all and I was just warning you of this fact bro. I don't wanna see you get banned. Other people reading back your posts offering up for trade up may just see you as a possible scammer, is what I meant fella. I did think this at first about you too till I got to know you better here, your a cool guy and I like you too mate.
I have gifted out for nothing back in return and done many trades of seeds with people online many times, and I have made a load of great contacts that way too. You just gotta be more coy about how you go about it is all, is what I'm saying .
Don't ever take anything I post as a personal digg at you either, I'm not here to be a dick mate. Sometimes written text doesn't always show how it's supposed to come across to the reader. Dis Sub' all you want bro I'm not his wife lol I think much the same tbh, I don't really feel any loyalty to any seed breeder like some growers you see around and I'll grow anything as long as I get dank med's like many of the other the other cool people on here. 
I don't wanna fall out with you over something as silly as this lol, like I said to you before we do have much the same tastes and I appericiate all your past unput too fella . 
Stay Up's!! 

We still cool trap??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Aug 26, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> luckyyy man. i wanted to get a pack of them so bad! =/ happy i got the GG's tho. how much did it cost......? =/ im curious
> 
> 
> im gonna be gettin sum chocolate chunky munky... which is the magic monkey and chocolate chunk... should be interesting. =)


 You n me both!!!!!!!!!!!! lol these should be dank with fat yields, shoyuld have some nice electric purples to  heres the momma 
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/ChocolateChunk.htm

daddy was a robust tall Gorilla Grape....the Grape Apollo should rock the house to 



wyteberrywidow said:


> I got some of those gorilla grapes and magic merlins x gorilla grape( magic monkey)


 I really liked the Magic Monkey Whyte, had a more skunky taste and the buds were burple, was a good hybrid



racerboy71 said:


> i picked up a 5 pack of outlaws last pack of the dpd.. i simply couldn't sit back and watch them be sold to anyone else, lol.. cost me dearly, but wtf, i only live once..


 Fuck bro, there expensive but sofar anything ive grown from O has been real nice...im jelous RB lol



racerboy71 said:


> lol, i was torn on this grow as to what to grow to be honest skunk, but i'm sure you know all of the troubles i have every time i have to narrow it down as to what to crack next... i was really tempted to do the dpd now, but i had wanted to wait for the temps to cool down a lil more before i decided to do the pricey ass beans so i didn't run into any sort of heat issues like i did on my white x deadhead og's.. not really much of a problem, buds were a bit fluffier than they should have been, and my god, they took forever to finish, lol..
> so i think as soon as this current grow finishes up i'll crack some of the dpds and the grape stompers, who know's what else i'll have by that point in time though, lol...
> what i wanted do for a much larger growspace to ease some of my woo's, lol.. oh well, some day, some day.. it's always nice to have dreams..


 I dodnt grow the DPD but i ran soem Gorilla Grape x Magic Merlins and they took the heat like a champ, pretty resilent strains to be honest...but i agree, if i payed 300 for em id be treatin em like a blesed virgin to tho lol...GL mang


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

just started soaking a couple beans, 1 querkle and 1 cali con pre98 bubba fem....i saved 2 spots, 1 for firestarter and 1 for grape stomper bx when they get here....every female comin through my flower room will be hit with plushberry pollen


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 26, 2011)

Now that sounds FUCKING awesome mate....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks mind. the 2 plushberry ladies and 1 dpd lady that i just harvested the other day were hit with pollen from a purple mandala #1 male. in veg i have a grape ape, gorilla grape and purple urkle female that will be hit with the pb pollen...and in the flower room right now i have a wifi, chem d and plushberry female that were all hit with pb pollen. and then i have an unsexed querkle seedling and unsexed green queen x querkle seedling...kinda hoping for males on those 2 though. its so nice to be breeding again..


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 26, 2011)

I should buy more plushberry seeds so I can make some seeds with my pink girl.

She's totally in reveg now and throwin single leafs but there serrated like a normal leaf now instead of retarded looking.

I wonder if males ever show color, do there pollen sacks turn purple?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

yup. my mandala #1 male had purple sacs. and my dynamite male had lavender stripes. im on the search for a pink male.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2011)

hey wood, your inbox is full.


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 26, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Mate you have totally mis-read my original post, RIU don't allow members to trade seeds & addy's at all and I was just warning you of this fact bro. I don't wanna see you get banned. Other people reading back your posts offering up for trade up may just see you as a possible scammer, is what I meant fella. I did think this at first about you too till I got to know you better here, your a cool guy and I like you too mate.
> I have gifted out for nothing back in return and done many trades of seeds with people online many times, and I have made a load of great contacts that way too. You just gotta be more coy about how you go about it is all, is what I'm saying .
> Don't ever take anything I post as a personal digg at you either, I'm not here to be a dick mate. Sometimes written text doesn't always show how it's supposed to come across to the reader. Dis Sub' all you want bro I'm not his wife lol I think much the same tbh, I don't really feel any loyalty to any seed breeder like some growers you see around and I'll grow anything as long as I get dank med's like many of the other the other cool people on here.
> I don't wanna fall out with you over something as silly as this lol, like I said to you before we do have much the same tastes and I appericiate all your past unput too fella .
> ...


We're cool, man.... Yeah, I agree with text, and letters on a screen are not always read as how they were meant to be said.... I got you, I get what you mean... I understand the part of being coy... I am just not one to pm someone like that... I guess I want to put it out there for them to pm me.... I can see how some people may see me as a scammer, but thats why I say I wouldnt deal with anyone who really isnt commited to the forums.... and hope that they trust that I wouldnt screw anyone over OVER seeds, and lose all the RIU rep that I have... I know I have not been on here too long, but I have made some friends, and no way would I diminish that or deal with someone who I think wouldnt care about their Rep here on the boards.....

Anyways... Thanks for clearing things up, bro


and some other things........ Today, I just received my original order from Sannies... (more than 40 days after I placed my order..) Well I had ordered the Chocolate Mix and and Killing Kush freebies, and he sent me Chocolate Rain with "Choco Mix was out of stock" on it, and Killing Fields x Jack Hammer freebies.... Did he just assume I wanted those as replacements (I did want chocolate rain soon, but I wanted the choco mix and killing kush.) He just sent me those 2.... Poor first impression, as that was my first order even know it's legit, and know alot of people that have had great experiences with sannies, so I trust in ordering again......... Anywhoo.. about a week ago, I emailed sannie, and told him I never received choco mix, so he resent an other pack of seeds, and told him to give me killing kush again.... Hope he delivers, and sends me what I told him, cuz I really want killin kush.... This time I will expect them to take up to 40 days, but if for some reason they dont get here, I wont complain..... I really want Killing Fields, Herijuana, and Sannies Jack...... And I love their freebies, so I'll take my risk of maybe losing a package in the mail....

I really dont dig the packaging either they're just in an envelope, and look very suspicious blue envelope with no return address.... I think ppl at the post office at my place may be suspicious of me receiving these blue envelopes with no return address..... I hope they change up the envelopes month to month... Jus sayin for me, since I am from a small small town, and ladies at the post office actually know my mom, and talk, so it's kinda weird....lol.... I'm sure it's not a problem for you......... Attitude packaging is good, because its those typical yellow packaging, and it could be anything...... anywhoo.. maybe I'm too paranoid.. :/.... Oh, and I received 1 damaged seed.... Isnt that bad in a 10 pack, but if it were singles I were buying, I would be pissed at them for shipping like this.... I got alot of broken beads, so I'm sure those are there to protect the seeds a lil, and it must work, since alot more beads were damaged than seeds..... Lets see how future orders go...


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 26, 2011)

Its emptied cmt

Trapt I hope my choco mix comes. I got my replacement choco rain and was also dissapointed cuz I have a pack

Never got a customs letter either so hope its still coming.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2011)

@cmt
What size pots do you flower in ?
Average yield?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 27, 2011)

2 1/2 gal pots. i average around 2 oz a plant. my best yield is almost 4 oz from chocolope and my worst is just under 1 oz with bc blueberry.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2011)

You use multiple lights or just one?
How many watts?
I plan on doing 12/12 frOm seed with a couple strains but Im using a 400 if it was winter I would be using both but temps right now are crazy with 2x400 hps in my tent.
I know when I'm able to I will use a cmh bulb.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 27, 2011)

I thot about stopping for the summer but I started using 2x 400w cmh and it helped a lot.

Hortilux mh put off a shit ton of heat.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use 4 150 watt hps lights in my flower room. I've never done 12/12 from seed with a female...just the males.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh okay cool. That's good to know. Thanks for answering. I'm gonna try 12/12 Tom seed with a couple strains as a trial run see how that does.


----------



## tardis (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok so Grapestomper is dank, i got 5 beans comin my way before they were sold out. What else at attitude is equally dank or something that shouldn't be missed out on? I'd say TGA Subcools Vortex for me isn't to be missed because of the quality smoke. Also G13 Labs Pineapple Express shouldn't be missed, it is absolutely amazing. I also grew the Blueberry Gum, and although smelling amazing and having a great stoney high with a bit of euphoria I must say the Pineapple Express is far superior if you like your mind to go on a euphoric lightshow adventure. 

So, what strain shouldn't be missed from attitude according to you?


----------



## dr green dre (Aug 28, 2011)

Heres what i've just popped:
EDx 3--JTRx 3--PKx 3--RDx 3
These are all regs, im hoping for aleast 1 fem of each ,some males will be kept. I also have some cuts coming : Skunk#1--DPQ-- Cheese--Dogs and some ( Cheese X unknown ) . 
I'm looking to mix up a few of these strains . I also have some spare ( Cheese X unknown ) seeds that i wouldn't mind seeing grown else where..

I like the sound of GGG strains lemon stomper aswell tardis aswell as the grape , they look like some real fire. 
I would like to know the top ten strains about at the mo aswell not just atts though..

Pic of a young seed i took off the the Lemon X cheese X unknown . just wanted to see what it looked lke at this stage, i wont be touching them till there poping open.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 28, 2011)

Soaking 4 confidential cheese, 2 armageddon, 1 nl 5, and 1 nl x big bud. All fems. Tryin to make up for my 0% female rate with the cali con gear. Gonna see how they flower with a 3 week veg.

3 week veg from seed will be the fastest I've flowered something. I have 5 anesthesia I just flipped with a 4 week veg and being mostly indica they are kinda slow growers. They will probably veg for a week longer before actually starting flowering since they are so young.

The cataract kush are really lookin great. I've grown plants that pack on the weight early and then stop and just got frosty, and then I've grown some tha pack on all the weight in the last 3 weeks. 

I like how these cataract kush just keep on steadily buildin buds and frost and are super dense kush nugs.such a good smell, I can smell the skunky hash with a tinge of lemon chem/diesel


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2011)

tardis said:


> Ok so Grapestomper is dank, i got 5 beans comin my way before they were sold out. What else at attitude is equally dank or something that shouldn't be missed out on? I'd say TGA Subcools Vortex for me isn't to be missed because of the quality smoke. Also G13 Labs Pineapple Express shouldn't be missed, it is absolutely amazing. I also grew the Blueberry Gum, and although smelling amazing and having a great stoney high with a bit of euphoria I must say the Pineapple Express is far superior if you like your mind to go on a euphoric lightshow adventure.
> 
> So, what strain shouldn't be missed from attitude according to you?


 that grape stomper is surely one to grow.. i'd also say in no particular order..

sour hazy jones / cannaseur i do believe
black widow from mr nice
a couple of things from cannaventure sound super dank.. the ak og, omg, drool, lol.
the purple berry bx
and their sin diesel, cindy 99 x diesel..
jack herer of jack flash from sensi in a winner in anyone's book
i really liked larry og from cali con, and i've heard nothing but good about their tahoe og..
damn, i can't believe i'm having so much trouble coming up with dank strains, maybe i need to go smoke one to enlighten my mind


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2011)

Larry og, Tahoe og,deadhead og are all great smoke..
I like the Tahoe over all that has been my best strain to date.
I like my Larry og that's why I made seeds of it and still got a clone running in flower


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh my god have you seen the male used in the strawberry alien kush?!

I know there's not a ton of pics of male plants around, but that is by far the studliest plant I have ever seen

It has huge fucking colas of pollen sacks lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes yhatmale does look nice..


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 28, 2011)

I just got a pm from some fuck trying to sell me hash oil from India. Any of you guys get similar pms?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2011)

lmao, no way.. so, how much are you getting?? lol.. too funny.. i did see someone in a thread a week or two again trying to sell keys of bud from none other than cameroon i think it was, that shit was fucking funny as balls as well..


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello We are supplier of Ha$h Oil from India.We have an experience of 3 years of supplying ha$h oil in US.Our ha$h oil is extracted from Bomb plant.The prices are below:




10 gms - 120 +30 USD (Including stealth packing and shipping charges)
50 gms - 420 +30 USD (Including stealth packing and shipping charges) 


*We don't ship more than 50 gms at one time.Methods of payment can be discussed later.We use DHL for our shipment and usually it takes 3-4 working days for US.We also give you tracking number.


Remember we are the only few of thousands of dealer who have experience in this business.Our stealth packing is 100% reliable.


Feel free to ask any question.


Regards
Cyberpunk Kid &#9774;


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hello We are supplier of Ha$h Oil from India.We have an experience of 3 years of supplying ha$h oil in US.Our ha$h oil is extracted from Bomb plant.The prices are below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shit, i'm getting me some of that, lol.. i love how in the whole pm dude could hardly speak english well, than he has the most english sounding username i've ever heard of, lol... can you say red flags??


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 28, 2011)

Shit is funny. Sure I'll send ya $420. What a nice #


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2011)

dude just had a thread up on the same subject... even if dude wasn't a total scam, which i'm sure he / she is, how intelligent is it to start a thread saying that you're selling hash on a public forum such as this?? lol, some people are such idiots..
the dude that always pisses me the fuck off the most is that fuckwad who's always trying to sell his credit card dumps and bank account info.. god, i'd love to catch that piece of shit in a dark alley all alone with my luisville slugger and his skull..


----------



## tardis (Aug 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> dude just had a thread up on the same subject... even if dude wasn't a total scam, which i'm sure he / she is, how intelligent is it to start a thread saying that you're selling hash on a public forum such as this?? lol, some people are such idiots..
> the dude that always pisses me the fuck off the most is that fuckwad who's always trying to sell his credit card dumps and bank account info.. god, i'd love to catch that piece of shit in a dark alley all alone with my luisville slugger and his skull..


He's either a cop or a really really risk taking criminal. Either way not someone I want to have dealings with. Its one thing to order seeds as collectors items, its another thing entirely to buy or sell actual drugs of any kind online. The only reason I feel safe writing on this forum is I follow the law in my state. Otherwise i'd be way too paranoid to talk on here, and as I need it for medicinal purposes I need to learn how to grow my own of the highest quality so I don't have to deal with drug dealers. Either way that guys post was innapropriate and left a bad taste in my mouth. And i'm a big fan of Hash, but given the current legal climate, which from my medicinal experience believe is temporary as this benign medicine will be legal for political, financial, and medicinal reasons in the future. 

Besides, I woudln't trust hash made by someone other than myself because I won't know what method was used or how safe it is! I love hash, but I make mine myself using bubblebags and water and ice cubes so I have no dangerous contaminants coming in contact with my hash. I suggest anyone who needs it for medical reasons learns to make their own hash if they grow their own because of the storage value mixed with the high potency when you are really in need. 

That cookie is kicking in, i'm rambling.

Hash good.

Selling hash online bad.

sums it up.


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 29, 2011)

Kos beans are at cannazon for all you dudes that didn't want to go through hemp depot.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 29, 2011)

yup...but you still have to send cash, which i think is why they didnt want to go with hempdepot

i ordered a pack of their deep phaze the other day.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

Selling hash via pm.... I didn't know this was a advert site.... well in that case I have an old TV unit I'm trying to shift ~ chrome & glass £25 ono, serious buyers only no dicking around lol

JK of corse lmao. What kind of dealer can't shift his/her hash on the street?? Gotta admire the stupidity of it though


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a warning for selling!! Hhahahaha I think or got a warning for posting the pm not sure which way.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 29, 2011)

the querkle and pre98 bubba have sprouted and are in the dirt. i hope the pre98 is worth the wait...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> the querkle and pre98 bubba have sprouted and are in the dirt. i hope the pre98 is worth the wait...


 i've got one pre 98 goint too cmt, it's the runt out of the group thus far for sure, but i hope it comes around and yields some straight up fire..
the sour strawberry kush from bog and the sour hazy jones are looking great..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2011)

I got the Jedi and Chem 4 og in the 12/12 tent I'm gonna sex them now. They been veg for about a week to two weeks. 
Im waiting on these double barrel oh and fire og to get here I'm popping those ASAP along with some gorilla grape and querkle..
I got about 7-8 clones in veg 3 pre 98 bubba and 4 corleone Kush so I'm straight with a consistent harvest.

I also just got 2 of my seeds running now Larry og x cvk cross they are very fast growers


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 29, 2011)

I got 2 more weeks on my cataract kush.

The pineapple express officially started week 2 of 12/12. It was the only one I flowered with the jedis and tahoes, even tho they were the youngest plants they were as big as all my kushes. 

I haven't harvested or smoked it yet, but so far I am very impressed with the cataract kush. I am excited to grow the 4 confidential cheese that just cracked since they share one of the same parents, and I have never smoked any kinda cheese. I wanna get some of kalimans cheese to try but I heard cheese rly isn't that great. 

I double potted my 2 small sage fems and I have 1 really nice lookin 4 colad 16" burmese kush fem and a reg Sage the same size. I may reveg her since she's nice and from a reg seed, if I like the smoke enough. I am a fan of revegging now.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheese aint the strongest of the strong Last but it's damn tastey mate. In the end it's only an SK#1 pheno' but people seem to like it a lot. Esp' the Exo' cut


----------



## tardis (Aug 30, 2011)

Grape Stomper is back in stock at attitude again. Just thought you should Know, as I already got a pack. I hope this lives up to the hype.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> Grape Stomper is back in stock at attitude again. Just thought you should Know, as I already got a pack. I hope this lives up to the hype.


 i'm sure you won't be disappointed tardis.. i loved what they had to say about it over on seedfinder.eu.. good stuffs according to the write up, and it sounds oh so dank to me as well..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 30, 2011)

Your gonna love it Tardis, the Underdawg X I just had is one hell of a grape sativa powerhouse. No couch lock effect at all just up happy and creative in effect and the taste is just amazing too that gets even better the longer it cures. Lock her in and the yeilds pulled can be quite big too fella 



























I just pulled over 4 oz dried from this one!! Cut early here too @ day 62. The only issue I ran into though is it can get easy affected by bud rot if not proper ventilated with good airflow. This is the reason I cut this one early tbh.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 30, 2011)

2 restocks when I'm broke as fuck.

Hopefully there will be a 3rd next week, should be better by then. I imagine when shipping tons of seeds like that they split em up in case it gets confiscated.

I wonder how they ship em. Shoebox?

Edit: beautiful pics skunkie. She's my kinda girl


----------



## Airwave (Aug 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> 2 restocks when I'm broke as fuck.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a 3rd next week, should be better by then. I imagine when shipping tons of seeds like that they split em up in case it gets confiscated.
> 
> ...



What are the two?

GG is one. What's the other?


----------



## tardis (Aug 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your gonna love it Tardis, the Underdawg X I just had is one hell of a grape sativa powerhouse. No couch lock effect at all just up happy and creative in effect and the taste is just amazing too that gets even better the longer it cures. Lock her in and the yeilds pulled can be quite big too fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I look forward to smoking that before 2012! Nice!


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 30, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What are the two?
> 
> GG is one. What's the other?



I mant stomper restocked 2x and I'm broke both times. I figured the only reason they would restock, sell out and restock again the next week is because the shipment was split up for security rsns?

If it is the reason, I hope they shipped the grape stomper in 3rds and 1 is still comin lol.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I mant stomper restocked 2x and I'm broke both times. I figured the only reason they would restock, sell out and restock again the next week is because the shipment was split up for security rsns?
> 
> If it is the reason, I hope they shipped the grape stomper in 3rds and 1 is still comin lol.


I have no idea how the restocking works. But yeah, it's sold out again already. 

Also, is Attitude the only place that sells Gage seeds? I'm not seeing it anywhere else.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> 2 restocks when I'm broke as fuck.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a 3rd next week, should be better by then. I imagine when shipping tons of seeds like that they split em up in case it gets confiscated.
> 
> ...


 seeds are legal to possess in the uk, so i'm sure that they're not doing any form of hiding of them or anything... damn, it must be nice to not have to worry about customs man..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn i just messed in my pants...Sweet....


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> seeds are legal to possess in the uk, so i'm sure that they're not doing any form of hiding of them or anything... damn, it must be nice to not have to worry about customs man..


 
Glad the storm did not blow ya away...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Glad the storm did not blow ya away...lol


 lol, yah, i was kind of disappointed honestly after all of the hype and the build up only for a few rain drops and minor wind.. today was my first day out of the house since the weekend, and lots of creeks and streams had high water still, like crazy high, but we were ok...
man, i was pissed today.. my roomy said that we had water in the basement, so i stopped on the way home this morning and rented a sub pump as we don't have one.. i pay for it and all, get home, looking for the hose and all, go down the basement to set it all up and bammm, no water in our basement, lol.. i was all like wtf mang?? oh well, atleast it's gone one way or another, lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 30, 2011)

Does your roomate do acid? Sometimes I used to see flowing water or waves. Things waving like a calm sea.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Does your roomate do acid? Sometimes I used to see flowing water or waves. Things waving like a calm sea.


 lol, nah, we did really have water, just it was yesterday, and most have all gone out by today, and i didn't check on it before i went to get a pump,lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, nah, we did really have water, just it was yesterday, and most have all gone out by today, and i didn't check on it before i went to get a pump,lol..


^^ Typical stoner right there lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 30, 2011)

lol that blows.

and by the way...its sump pump...not sub


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 31, 2011)

Who was that person who bought the CHOCOLATE MIX from sannies the same time I did, and got sent CHOCOLATE RAIN instead? (The last wood?.. something like that...lol) So disappointed.... I was sent 10 seeds... 1 was DOA... I attempted at germing 2, and 2 Querkle's on the 27th...30 hours later Both Querkle's cracked, and Both CR didnt even crack... Left them for an other 12 hours or so, but i was sure if they hadnt cracked already, that they most likely wouldnt.... anyways... they never did...on the 29th I germed an other 2, 1 Fem Confidential Cheese, 1 Fem Headband.... About 16 hours later I check the CR's first, and only 1 is barely cracked and the other is still whole.... I take a look at the Headband, and it's cracked, and taproot is already like 4mm long, and about the same for the Confidential Cheese... Con was the strongest looking..... I put them all back in the baggie in the warmth for an other 8 hours or so and took them out to transplant into a rockwool and take a look at the CR's, and they're pretty much the same.. cracked one taproot is longer, obviously, but whole one is still uncracked... transplanted all of them into a rockwool cube with 4 holes, so I was pissed, so I quickly put a freebie Fem Sour Ak to germ about 2 hours ago..

So I have 5 CR's left for an all future CR grow... I really wanted at least 8, but since 1 arrived cracked, I was left with 9, germed 2, and planned having 7 to use all at on ce time, since I dont have much room for all CR right now..... 1/4 germ ratio for the CR's and 4/4 ratio for the others, so I know it's not my techniques... I germ seeds with whatever I find closest to me...

This is how I did it.... 3 bottle caps filled half way with coco, and placed a seed in each, and 2 CR's in 1 with enough room in between them... I then sprinkle a tiny amount of more coco over the seeds, and put them into a small zip bag then I slide them under my laptop(which is propped up with 4 other bottle caps under each one of the rubber leggings... I just think it's like the perfect heat, and been using the same method for about 2 years, and found this is a great method...

anyways... My question is to anyone who has gotten CR recently..... Have you noticed the same problems? This is my first experience with Sannies, and like I said before, I know they must be great, since all the praising, but either I got extremely unlucky and got a bad batch, or I got old seeds or something... Only way I'll be satisfied is if my left over 5 all sprout, and get at least 3 females.... AND the one that did crack yesterday also turns out female, or a really good vigorous healthy male wouldnt be bad either, but I hope its a decent female....(A guy who reviewed CR on sannies website said he got 7 females out of 10 seeds, and that they were all pretty uniform, and hard to tell the difference.. so I hope if I get a female, it's something like the plant pictured on their site!


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 31, 2011)

seedlings are rly so easy.

All I do, soal in water till they sink (aprox 8-20 hrs)

Pour sunk seeds into paper towel and put in tuperware till taproot pokes out.

Then drop in rapid rooter and put under t5. Moisten with squirt bottle as necessary.

No heat needed. Seedlings don't need heat, they need light.the warmth travelling with the light from the light source is plenty. If seedlings needed heat they would stay in the ground. Seedling heat mats are ripoffs, should be called cloning heat mats.


I haven't tried germin any choco rain yet but I'm 5/5 on anesthesia


----------



## hempstead (Aug 31, 2011)

@WBW
I have done many plants 12/12 from seed. 8 week Indicas would usually take 70-90 days. Sativas longer. I did a super lemon haze and I think it was like 120 days but it was a super stretchy sativa pheno.



TheLastWood said:


> seedlings are rly so easy.
> 
> All I do, soal in water till they sink (aprox 8-20 hrs)
> 
> ...


 I do it similar except I skip the towel and put it right into a jiffy pellet instead of a rapid rooter.


@Trapt
I have had seeds pop after 5 or 6 days and if nothing at day 7 then I go poking around to see what the problem is.


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 31, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> seedlings are rly so easy.
> 
> All I do, soal in water till they sink (aprox 8-20 hrs)
> 
> ...


How many lumens does your T5 have? Do you or can you use T5's for flowering as well??


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 31, 2011)

hempstead said:


> @WBW
> I have done many plants 12/12 from seed. 8 week Indicas would usually take 70-90 days. Sativas longer. I did a super lemon haze and I think it was like 120 days but it was a super stretchy sativa pheno.
> 
> I do it similar except I skip the towel and put it right into a jiffy pellet instead of a rapid rooter.
> ...


Do you find that growing from seed 12/12 has any effect on the potency of the plant? Is it any less potent than if you take your time and go through all the stages??


----------



## hempstead (Aug 31, 2011)

BluBerri said:


> Do you find that growing from seed 12/12 has any effect on the potency of the plant? Is it any less potent than if you take your time and go through all the stages??


I really couldn't say because the strains I did 12/12 were all good but I did not regrow the strains with a veg to compare them to. Some people say that a longer veg makes for a better taste but 12/12 plants always tasted good to me.


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been debating on wether or not to try this way.

I already made many mistakes on my first attempt -- There's so much information and so much misinformation out there that it can get confusing!! At least for me it does... lol


----------



## oHsiN666 (Aug 31, 2011)

bluesdad said:


> space bomb is some fukkin dank shit.put it up against OG anyday ecspecially the tiny bomb pheno.if you get that you better clone that shit its amaziiiing.


i highly AGREE! i love the shit. one of my all time favs. just such a beautiful bud. never seen it in plant form. but i will soon!


----------



## Trapt1nw0nder (Aug 31, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> seedlings are rly so easy.
> 
> All I do, soal in water till they sink (aprox 8-20 hrs)
> 
> ...


Just because hey dont NEED heat, doesnt mean that heat(warmth* dont want ppl to think its too too warm) isnt better for germinating seeds because it is.... no way would it take 5-7 days using this method.....they are babies..temps in my home run at like 75ish...that will leave a rockwool cube pretty cold and damp, and dont think they like that very much at hat age...after they have been above soil for maybe 3-4 days, then i see no problem with them being out in cooler temps

but while germing seeds, heat will def speed things up, and you really dont want your seeds soaking in cool damp medium for too long...that will just make themrot most of the time.... and i think the PRICE of heat mats are the ripoff, not the idea of itself


----------



## TheLastWood (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah wet soil is never cool and damp. Especially when it rains.

the heat from the lamp is plenty. I've never used a heat mat, but I've heard stories of ppl roasting there seeds


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 31, 2011)

i soak em in warm water til they sink, then put em in paper towel and put it behind the cable box for warmth. almost all of the beans ive done this way sprout in under 24 hours...and almost a 100% germ rate.

heat isnt needed as long as your ambient temp is above 70*F...anything under that and you're gonna have slower growth...and too low obviously no growth. ive found that 80-85*F works best.


----------



## hempstead (Sep 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i soak em in warm water til they sink, then put em in paper towel and put it behind the cable box for warmth. almost all of the beans ive done this way sprout in under 24 hours...and almost a 100% germ rate.
> 
> heat isnt needed as long as your ambient temp is above 70*F...anything under that and you're gonna have slower growth...and too low obviously no growth. ive found that 80-85*F works best.


I use the cable box too in the winter. In the summer I just stick em in a drawer because the house runs about 80ish degrees and the cable box may roast them. heh


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

has anyone ever grown or heard of a seed called project z7 i got them today of mr nice seeds there on my thread a few pages back from the last page or on my signature ..i got a pic of em in 23 days of flower so far off mr nice seedbank but cant find anyone who grows them attitude and no other seed bank has them lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> has anyone ever grown or heard of a seed called project z7 i got them today of mr nice seeds there on my thread a few pages back from the last page or on my signature ..i got a pic of em in 23 days of flower so far off mr nice seedbank but cant find anyone who grows them attitude and no other seed bank has them lol


Try the Mr Nice forums mate, ask Shanti direct >>> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

yea tried that mate theres only 1 person i can find on the net growing it 2 including me lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to add I received my seeds from cannazon today. Inside I was so surprised to see what came...
So I would like to add to the collection
Double barrel og x 13
Fire og x 6
Banana og x sour bubble x 5
Sour Kush x cheese1x 3
Larry og s1 x 3
Og Kush x cheese1x3


----------



## Airwave (Sep 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would like to add I received my seeds from cannazon today. Inside I was so surprised to see what came...
> So I would like to add to the collection
> Double barrel og x 13
> Fire og x 6
> ...



I received my first order today:

Purchase: 13 x Alien Fire

Freebies: 
7 x Fire O.G
3 x Larry O.G
3 X Sour Kush x Cheese#1
5 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf 

Nice freebies for sure. Regular or due to this being my first purchase remains to be seen.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2011)

The freebies sounds like some straight fire.. 
Banana og x sour bubble sounds like it's a keeper


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2011)

i think those larry s1s are actually fems wyte, just fyi...


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 1, 2011)

S1 are always fems.

They got my money and I can't wait for my pre 98 bubba bx and jaffa cake freebies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i think those larry s1s are actually fems wyte, just fyi...


Yeah I know. It's all good I can work with some good fems right now.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 1, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> S1 are always fems.
> 
> They got my money and I can't wait for my pre 98 bubba bx and jaffa cake freebies


Just made the same order. Those Jaffa Cake freebees sound good too. I got my Double Barrel OG and Fire OG freebees, but looks like he is throwing more freebees in now (these were my first order).


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 1, 2011)

This is my first order too. Did u guys use moneygram?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah and these freebies sound like some fire. I'm really surprised for the banana og x sour bubble. The banana og is a strain I've been wanted for the longest. To get it as a freebie is crazy I would have happily paid for it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2011)

I used western union


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe that's why u got extra freebies. I was gonna use moneygram but its an extra 20$ but mr c said he tries to always throw in som extra freebies.

Did u have to go to an in store location or did it work online wbw?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2011)

In store location. He got it the same day and I was given track # the next day. I got it a week later


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 2, 2011)

Got myself a few more today , bought Super Silver Haze & critical Haze-and got a few extras: Diesel ryder - Pre98bubba x afghani- pablos cheese 
My mates got the critical and 5 of the pre 98s, i cant find much info on this Diesel ryder from heath robinson anybody seen this grow before ,all i seem to be seeing is Black rose.. 
havent ever thought of growing any autos before but i'll give these ago some time soon got 2 packs of five so i guess one can be traded..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to try some super silver haze.. Sounds like some good strains you got. The diesel Ryder I heard grows,smells and looks amazing but the smoke I'd not that potent I could be wrong tho.

I know down the line when money is looking up for me I'll get some super silver haze... I got some super lemon haze x og Kush 18 seeds that I will grow soon..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm with you wbw

I fucking love ssh

The first time I ever smoked super silver haze was when the move "alpha dog" came out with justtin timberlake. I went to see that movie in theaters with a few buddies, ended up parking like a mile away from the theater for some stupid accidental reason and was so hazed it was just an awesome fuckin movie.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

My gear is on route! cant wait to get my grimey hands on these Kushberrys and the Kush Skunk.....i also grabbed up on 4 packs of Blueberry and a couple packs of Sweet Skunk....i fuckin love Peak Seeds lol

I got his Texada Skunk goin right now and they are by far the biggets trees ive ever grown to date! im on day 26 of 12/12 and im out of verticval room LOL these mofoz are about 42" tall now...yield looks rediculessly huge already to


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

The kushberry is some good smoke. Solid yeilder as well. Just be careful I had two hermie on me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The kushberry is some good smoke. Solid yeilder as well. Just be careful I had two hermie on me


 thx for the heads up....i usually asume anything i grow with BB will be hermie prone lol 

i hope it fixes my insomnia


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah it will put you to sleep.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it will put you to sleep.


 thak fuck for that lol..i susaly call 3-4 h a night a good nights sleep so lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thak fuck for that lol..i susaly call 3-4 h a night a good nights sleep so lol


This may help with your insomnia >>>http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html I got a pack for the same reason mate.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> This may help with your insomnia >>>http://www.sanniesshop.com/anesthesia-en.html I got a pack for the same reason mate.


 cheers man...ive looked at that one a few times....but until now i had no first hand 411

insomnia sucks hard!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes it does suck. The gas bubba Kush was good for that tbh.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats why i ordered some Kush strains for myself...the comercial bullshit jus dotn cut the mustard out here

i got soem Romulan on the way to..i might put the sativa work aside for a lil while and start doing some work on a kickass sleeppytime strain for all of us insomniacs lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> cheers man...ive looked at that one a few times....but until now i had no first hand 411
> 
> insomnia sucks hard!


Tell me about it mate, I've suffered for years now with it too. But Whazzup over at OG says it's deffo one to help with insomnia.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2011)

La confidential,,bubba Kush,cataract Kush basically anything with the Artie in it is more of a couchlock narcotic strain. If you want to get put on your ass try one of these 3 strains I had my hand on two and wish I would've kept a cataract Kush clone


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> La confidential,,bubba Kush,cataract Kush basically anything with the Artie in it is more of a couchlock narcotic strain. If you want to get put on your ass try one of these 3 strains I had my hand on two and wish I would've kept a cataract Kush clone


Kandy Cataracts (Kandy Kush x Cataract Kush)
Sour Cataracts (DNA's Sour Kush[Bubba Kush x Sour D] x Cataract Kush) 
From Eugenics Genetics may interest you mate...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

i used to grow alota M-39 and Shivaskunk..and it did the trick for years..but it dont work nomore..i just get stoopid high and cant sleep lol

i usualy grow sativas and hybrids, but ima have to make a transition to the couchlocks now lol

thanks for all the input


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 3, 2011)

I think this is my next lineup. And add the Immortal Flower Bubba Kush BX and Jaffa Cakes. View attachment 1767616


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 1767618 View attachment 1767617I should be in advertising


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to try some super silver haze.. Sounds like some good strains you got. The diesel Ryder I heard grows,smells and looks amazing but the smoke I'd not that potent I could be wrong tho.
> 
> I know down the line when money is looking up for me I'll get some super silver haze... I got some super lemon haze x og Kush 18 seeds that I will grow soon..


Do know anywhere i can see pics of it Wbw? 
That super lemon haze x og kush sounds like lava bro.. you grown them out before? I believe i grew the ssh before in my first RIU grow log but cause it came from cut off a un reliable friend i cant be 100% certain so thats why i bought these , i jus hope its the same as the first haze i grew was proper dank.

Hey i just noticed your a MOD and kev and hemp... crongrats... where you mods for?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

Everybody has a section along with others I am a mod for the indoor growing section.. Thanks dre

No I have not grown the slh x og 18 as they were just made I will get a chance to grow it tho.


dr green dre said:


> Do know anywhere i can see pics of it Wbw?
> That super lemon haze x og kush sounds like lava bro.. you grown them out before? I believe i grew the ssh before in my first RIU grow log but cause it came from cut off a un reliable friend i cant be 100% certain so thats why i bought these , i jus hope its the same as the first haze i grew was proper dank.
> 
> Hey i just noticed your a MOD and kev and hemp... crongrats... where you mods for?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 3, 2011)

the grape stomper bx have arrived...2 are soaking in warm water right now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

Good luck eventho I know it's gonna be fire


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 3, 2011)

Damnit lilbsdad they sent u my order! Lol.

I got 1 anesthesia female out of the 5 I popped. I'm fuckin pissed man. I was 0/5 on my cali conn gear. I don't rfly like fems but if I hadn't popped any id be fucked.

I have horrible luck getting females but seem to have rly good luck with phenos. Guess its better to have good phenos. 

The cataract kushes are aaaaaaaalmost there. How long did you flower urs for wbw?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

9 weeks and it's for sure some cataract lmao...


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 3, 2011)

I got some hash plant haze cuts added to the collection. If you guys wanna cut pm me.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I got some hash plant haze cuts added to the collection. If you guys wanna cut pm me.


Why do they call some plants hash?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Why do they call some plants hash?


 that's because they come from the hashplant, which is a super heavy indica strain, probably from the hindu kush region of afghanistan..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that's because they come from the hashplant, which is a super heavy indica strain, probably from the hindu kush region of afghanistan..


 right on...pretty much any strain from the middle east and n.africa is used strictly for hashing, they just all have diff names like Afghani, Paki Purple Kush, Lebonese, Moroccan and like RB mentioned Hindu Kush, jus diff regions call em diff names, but they do differ on alota ways.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 3, 2011)

Super Silver Haze is one of the Frostiest stickiest, sweetest smelling plants I have grown.. I have fallen in love with this plant ove the last few years and have request from people for me to grow it... I think its one great plant for some Super pick me up Hash... Best hash Ive made came from Super Silver Haze...


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 3, 2011)

I got super silver haze beans from 1999 that I haven't popped yet.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 1768502 View attachment 1768501 View attachment 1768500Speaking of hash, I had a little time and a LOT of trim so I decided to try my hand at bubble hash. Ran 4 batches in 20 gallon bags after watching subcools video. He says he only keeps the 73-120 (pictured). I have the 45 in the freezer, what is that good for?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I got super silver haze beans from 1999 that I haven't popped yet.


 it dont get any more OG than that lol


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 3, 2011)

Og for sure original cut not the newer washed out bullshit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Og for sure original cut not the newer washed out bullshit.


 yah, i wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of them for sure as i traded my ssh seeds away awhile ago, and haven't gotten around to replacing them yet, and who wouldn't want the older version of them?? heheh..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

I drool a lil bit when i hear people have stuff like that...anything that was good in the 90s stayed in the 90s lol, yyur right about the washed out bullshit!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I drool a lil bit when i hear people have stuff like that...anything that was good in the 90s stayed in the 90s lol, yyur right about the washed out bullshit!


 yah, it's a real shame sometimes when breeders will try to redo a strain for whatever reasons as it almost always seems to come off worse for the attempt.
i can think of a lot of strains that have gone down that route, like say kali mist for one, a lot of sensi's gear as well.. oh well, not much one can do..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, it's a real shame sometimes when breeders will try to redo a strain for whatever reasons as it almost always seems to come off worse for the attempt.
> i can think of a lot of strains that have gone down that route, like say kali mist for one, a lot of sensi's gear as well.. oh well, not much one can do..


 no doubt man, they should be able to retire names after strains are gone off the market...i remember Kali Mist when it was OG...used to be alota real good strains out there that "CANNOT" be remade due to lost cuts, like anything DJ made when his stud BB male cruised the earth. I dont like what seed world has become in the last 5-10 years or so. Good things were lost


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no doubt man, they should be able to retire names after strains are gone off the market...i remember Kali Mist when it was OG...used to be alota real good strains out there that "CANNOT" be remade due to lost cuts, like anything DJ made when his stud BB male cruised the earth. I dont like what seed world has become in the last 5-10 years or so. Good things were lost


 yah, but i imagine that's just part of the game really as there's always going to be plants that will die over time, and as a result some strains will no longer be available and or changed.. 
the only good things about it is that there's always going to be new and interesting strains coming out every day, hopefully some of them will be winners and will be the new kali mist, so to say..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, but i imagine that's just part of the game really as there's always going to be plants that will die over time, and as a result some strains will no longer be available and or changed..
> the only good things about it is that there's always going to be new and interesting strains coming out every day, hopefully some of them will be winners and will be the new kali mist, so to say..


 thats prolly true..i never looked at it that way really


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 3, 2011)

all this ssh talk makes me want to grow some now. like racer, i traded mine away...
so who has the best ssh right now?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> all this ssh talk makes me want to grow some now. like racer, i traded mine away...
> so who has the best ssh right now?


 i've had my eye on rez' version for some time... but what's this that i hear that he's been mia ever since chemdog got busted?? i even hear that they are going bonkers deleting posts over on icmag, is this true???


----------



## growsolo (Sep 3, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1768502 View attachment 1768501 View attachment 1768500Speaking of hash, I had a little time and a LOT of trim so I decided to try my hand at bubble hash. Ran 4 batches in 20 gallon bags after watching subcools video. He says he only keeps the 73-120 (pictured). I have the 45 in the freezer, what is that good for?


Looks like you scored, and to answer your question, I smoke everything from 90 mics down and I use everything 90 mics and up for bakegoods.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm seeing alot if good crosses of it like SSSdh and super silver jack but I think mns still has the best being he is the original


----------



## Airwave (Sep 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm seeing alot if good crosses of it like SSSdh and super silver jack but I think mns still has the best being he is the original


And with 18 seeds per pack, you have a good chance of finding a really good pheno.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

and i just wanted to take the opportunity here to say thank you to all who participate in this thread and this section of the site on the regular.. i'm sure you'll all aware of the new mod's running around the site, and i'm among them.. i simply threw my hat in the ring for this section of the site since i'm always around here, lol, and aside from that, i know that 99.99% of the time, there's no need for any sort of mod work here, perfect for me, lol..
just been watching some of the drama unfolding on other parts of the site about some people bitching about who was picked for mods in certain sections, and i have to say i'm soooo glad that i'm not a part of that and that we all get along very well together, and i consider most of the people here very good friends.. ...
ok, ok, enough mushy stuff from me, i just wanted every one to know how happy i am that i got the section that i wanted, and don't have to deal with 99% of the drama that these other mods are going to have to deal with lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

You are the man my friend....


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> You are the man my friend....


 lol, just when i got done saying how i love everyone around here, look who rolls in, lol... wassup my brother from another mother??
make up your mind yet on what lights for the remergence of one mr mind melted?? lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

The lowly 150 most likely for now.....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> The lowly 150 most likely for now.....lol


 eh, better that than nada right?? i'm sure you'll kill it if you used a damn heat lamp and a few candles, lol.. nice to see you getting back into the game finally..
i'm sure with a few cfls for added light, you'll be set for say one plant at a time..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats what i am hoping for.Still have my dr60 tent and some air pumps and buckets.Will have to get my nano chiller back and working.
But i am hoping to do so somewhat soon.Getting old not smoking anything and sucking down the berr...lol
Matter of fact i am going to order the light right now..Thanks for pushing me along,I needed the prodding for sure..lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats what i am hoping for.Still have my dr60 tent and some air pumps and buckets.Will have to get my nano chiller back and working.
> But i am hoping to do so somewhat soon.Getting old not smoking anything and sucking down the berr...lol
> Matter of fact i am going to order the light right now..Thanks for pushing me along,I needed the prodding for sure..lol


 lol, and yah, i don't like to see you drinking all the damn time either, lol, that shit's no good for you or me... bud's much better.. you pretty much got all you need minus the chiller? if you need anything, you know how to get in touch ...


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, and yah, i don't like to see you drinking all the damn time either, lol, that shit's no good for you or me... bud's much better.. you pretty much got all you need minus the chiller? if you need anything, you know how to get in touch ...


Thank ya much kind sir.And yeah i have been drinking way to much beer lately.Plus i keep eyeing these vics i got also,Not a good combo really while drinking.But at least i do not go out and drive around.See now i am going to start going threw stuff tomorrow to see what i need to get back from k for my dwc.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Thank ya much kind sir.And yeah i have been drinking way to much beer lately.Plus i keep eyeing these vics i got also,Not a good combo really while drinking.But at least i do not go out and drive around.See now i am going to start going threw stuff tomorrow to see what i need to get back from k for my dwc.


 cool, cool, like i said, anything you need that i got and i'm not using, it's yours my friend.. i got all sorts of nutes and shit, i'm sure we'll get it figured out sooner rather than later... ahh, you're off tomorrow too ehh? good day for it..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> cool, cool, like i said, anything you need that i got and i'm not using, it's yours my friend.. i got all sorts of nutes and shit, i'm sure we'll get it figured out sooner rather than later... ahh, you're off tomorrow too ehh? good day for it..


Yep!! So i can really look at everything i have left and see what i need.Just bought and paid for the 150 hps and it will be here this week.
Need to check the tent out and i might need to get another fan since k has the 2 i had.But thats alright i will get some of her efforts when she is done and the rest she can make some cash from i hope.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Yep!! So i can really look at everything i have left and see what i need.Just bought and paid for the 150 hps and it will be here this week.
> Need to check the tent out and i might need to get another fan since k has the 2 i had.But thats alright i will get some of her efforts when she is done and the rest she can make some cash from i hope.


 oh snap, i take it you bought the light setup new?? did you get a digital ballast or an older magnetic style?? i only ask cuz i love how you can use both mh's and hps bulbs with the digitals... i really like mine thus far.. i have a dimmable one that goes up to 400 and down to 250..
hopefully the 150s won't throw off too much heat, lol.. much less than the huge 250 that you're used to growing under at least, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

Its a lumatek fro htg,I had 1 on my first grow and it was pretty nice.And should be alot less heat for sure.And i hoping all that is wrong with the chiller is the controller.If so that will be alright,because the chiller will just run all open and the heat will help it not get so cold and keep the tent at a decent temp..Well at least i hope so.Would not mind getting a digital one,but at the moment got do it on the cheap.That 60 day wonder i have is from DNA....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

60 day wonder, like i'm going to sit back and let you grow that one out, lol.. nothing bad about dna, i like them a lot, but i like you more, lol.. and you'll need something more than some damn auto flower..
i've read on another forum that the best bud that this person has smoked from any auto, and they've smoked alot of them has been around a b b- at best.. i don't see the point of spending all that time and effort only to know that at the best, you're going to end up with a b b- product when everything is said and done..
i'm sure autos have their time and place, but this is neither, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

I suck i know.. I have some lowlife BB and AK 47 also..lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I suck i know.. I have some lowlife BB and AK 47 also..lol


 when i went to amsterdam a few years back, my one buddy had asked me to bring him back some fruity juice from sensi seeds, so i went in a bunch of big banks looking for them for him... this was pretty much before i was even growing at the time, so i wasn't really too knowledgeable about what was really good or not.. then the dude behind the counter and i got to talking about the diesel autos, and it had sounded really good to me at the time.. i didn't get any, just got what my buddy had asked for.
but ever since than, i have been intrigued by the diesel ryder.. never grew it, had some beans of it that i traded away, lol, but it still sounds nice to me for some odd reason.. i used to have some ak autos as well, but once again, i don't anymore, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

well i will grow those out first and then get back into the real fire stuff.
Maybe someone i know will hook me up....


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 3, 2011)

HAPPY PAGE 420 EVERYONE!

U guys talk a lot I glt like 4 pgs to catch up on

Just wanted to make sure I get on page 420


----------



## rd116 (Sep 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> HAPPY PAGE 420 EVERYONE!
> 
> U guys talk a lot I glt like 4 pgs to catch up on
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I get on page 420


Well you type too slow cause ur on 421 haha


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn. Epic fail


----------



## growsolo (Sep 3, 2011)

Could someone please tell me how many posts I need before I am allowed to use the private message function?


----------



## rd116 (Sep 3, 2011)

haha... kinda funny tho u have to admit!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

growsolo said:


> Could someone please tell me how many posts I need before I am allowed to use the private message function?


I think around 25 or 50.


----------



## rd116 (Sep 3, 2011)

growsolo said:


> Could someone please tell me how many posts I need before I am allowed to use the private message function?


 Just go bs in the toke n talk section for a bit and u will be good2go!


----------



## rd116 (Sep 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think around 25 or 50.


 Shdn't a "mod" know these things??? haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

rd116 said:


> Shdn't a "mod" know these things??? haha


Lol. Yeah you are right. I need to hit the books...


----------



## rd116 (Sep 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol. Yeah you are right. I need to hit the books...


 haha just giving u shit homie! Doesn't take much if you really need posts to PM


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 3, 2011)

racer, wbw and hemp are mods?...here starts the downfall of riu lol


----------



## rd116 (Sep 3, 2011)

nah riu will be fine! You can step up too if you can do better haha! NO THX!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2011)

cmt198
4 said:


> racer, wbw and hemp are mods?...here starts the downfall of riu lol


----------



## growsolo (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you for the replies............., I can do that.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 3, 2011)

both grape stomper bx beans sprouted already, they'll go in dirt tomorrow sometime. gotta love the less than 12 hour germ time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2011)

Means they are fresh and ready to grow


----------



## hempstead (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been wanting to order some SSH too. I think I will get some from Mr.Nice.

[email protected] I havent had to do jack either but I see some other mods are very busy.
I do end up reading alot more and posting alot less though. Plant Problems and Bugs are pretty mellow.

@Mindmelted I took a vic when I woke up this morning and feel much better now. heh I don't do em too often though, only when I really need to.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

id prolly get em from Mr Nice as well....might as well go with the good stuff lol


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 4, 2011)

Got myself some of the mr nices SSH the other day ,i think the first one i grew was arjans ssh-i watched the video of it on youtube and was like wtf ,plant was massive with fist sized colas..Mines didn't come out anything like that..

5-Mr nice SSH -or
5 tga spacebomb -or
5 Heath robinsons diesel ryders that i wouldnt mind parting with for any sort of grape or sour d cross ..

I don't think i'll be putting in the space bombs again , they're freebies along with the D Ryders.. I was going to get some Jack star -tga for freebies but changed my mind the as the guy said they were'nt the greatest but now im thinking maybe one of you guys would of loved them..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2011)

I started germinating some seeds too. I did 2xbanana og x sour bubble,2xdouble barrel og and 2 fire og and so far after 24 hours the only ones that sent crack were the db og. I'll give it a couple days then I'll try 2 more.

As for the fire og and banana og x sour bubble they are in soil now waiting for my babies to sprout.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I started germinating some seeds too. I did 2xbanana og x sour bubble,2xdouble barrel og and 2 fire og and so far after 24 hours the only ones that sent crack were the db og. I'll give it a couple days then I'll try 2 more.
> 
> As for the fire og and banana og x sour bubble they are in soil now waiting for my babies to sprout.


 man, those banana og x sour bubbles sound way beyond bomb, i'm dying to see how they do for you wyte.. what breeder do they come from, dhs? or someone else??


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

Oo I'm burning to germ some more seeds. 

I got 4 confidential cheese seedlings from rp. 1 had the embryo shit dry closed around its leaves and I couldn't get it off so its not gonna make it I think. Then I have 2 armageddon from homegrown, and 2 nl freebies. All seedlings.

I can't wait for my bubbas and jaffa cakes. The vortex mom is amazing.

K I just threw 16 more seeds into water.

5 killing kush - sannies
5 nycd x kolossus- sannies
6 sweet pink grapefruit x arcata trainwreck - riot seeds (fingers crossed)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, those banana og x sour bubbles sound way beyond bomb, i'm dying to see how they do for you wyte.. what breeder do they come from, dhs? or someone else??


I don't know they were given as freebies. It sounds too bomb that those had to get grown out ASAP.

I got big plans fir these new strains. Im thinking about trying some more db og because I don't think the 2 now are going to crack.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know they were given as freebies. It sounds too bomb that those had to get grown out ASAP.
> 
> I got big plans fir these new strains. Im thinking about trying some more db og because I don't think the 2 now are going to crack.


 damn, that sucks.. how long they been going?? seems like you have problems sometimes cracking beans, i'd love to see what all you're doing..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2011)

do you sprout them in dirt? pellets?

the only time i had problems crackin beans was when i germ'd em in dirt.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> do you sprout them in dirt? pellets?
> 
> the only time i had problems crackin beans was when i germ'd em in dirt.


 i'll have a bean once in awhile that i'll have a problem with, not to mention the zero for 5 that i got from alphakronik.. i was just wondering, and wasn't trying to offend wbw at all, i'd just like to know what all he does is all..
i know that sometimes a simple adjustment can make all of the difference in the world.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

I've never had to scuff seeds up in a match box but I've heard of ppl that do.

Imo if you soak them in a cup of water for no more than 20 hours, and then wet a paper towel SQUEEZE OUT THE WATER then put the seeds in the wet paper towel and if they still don't crack then its the seeds fault. I put them in the paper towel and in a tuperware in the dark and that's more optimal conditions than in soil itself. 

Some seeds are just duds, maybe didn't mature long enough, I always worry when I get a package in the mail and its warm when I grab it. Who knows how long it baked in the mail truck.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'll have a bean once in awhile that i'll have a problem with, not to mention the zero for 5 that i got from alphakronik.. i was just wondering, and wasn't trying to offend wbw at all, i'd just like to know what all he does is all..
> i know that sometimes a simple adjustment can make all of the difference in the world.


yeah i meant no harm, just wondering as well to see if i could help


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

Aaahh its the war of the mods!!!


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you think Attitude keeps track of how many Shopping carts are never ordered?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I have a "pending" order from the first time I went on attitude that still says "awaiting payment"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2011)

I just dump them in a shot glass for 24 hours usually by this time they are cracked if not then after the 24 hours they go into paper towel in a zippo baggie on the back of my cable box. I only had 5-6 seeds out of say 200 not crack like this.


cmt1984 said:


> do you sprout them in dirt? pellets?
> 
> the only time i had problems crackin beans was when i germ'd em in dirt.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2011)

yup, sounds like its the bean to me then.


lol yeah i have a couple orders on there that say awaiting payment...ive done many shopping carts over there...


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey cmt will u explain to me a bit your revegging experience? This plushberry, I think I may have left too much b ud on it, I didn't realise the new growth comes from the buds, and this thing is going to be (already is) a dense tangled mess of foliage. I have been steadily pruning the deformed leaves but I don't want to actually cut the new growths, such as the stems and many growth tips coming out.

I plan to fill my 25 site cloner with plushberry clones, take another 5 or 10 and refridgerate them just in case, and then flower the mother again, and select a new mother from one of my clones. 

I'm worried the mother will be a ticking mold bomb with the amount of new growth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2011)

I can live with 2 not terming I will start to worry after 5-6 did not crack but hopefully it does not go that far. I just checked on them and still nothing so I'm dumping two more to see what's up.


cmt1984 said:


> yup, sounds like its the bean to me then.
> 
> 
> lol yeah i have a couple orders on there that say awaiting payment...ive done many shopping carts over there...


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey cmt will u explain to me a bit your revegging experience? This plushberry, I think I may have left too much b ud on it, I didn't realise the new growth comes from the buds, and this thing is going to be (already is) a dense tangled mess of foliage. I have been steadily pruning the deformed leaves but I don't want to actually cut the new growths, such as the stems and many growth tips coming out.
> 
> I plan to fill my 25 site cloner with plushberry clones, take another 5 or 10 and refridgerate them just in case, and then flower the mother again, and select a new mother from one of my clones.
> 
> I'm worried the mother will be a ticking mold bomb with the amount of new growth.


yup, i know exactly what ur talkin about...its the only shitty part of revegging, gettin it trimmed up. what you have to do is get a razor blade and shave all the buds off, once you get a few nodes of new growth just shave everything off the stem under those nodes. as the plant grows out, trim it up a little more to get the shape you want. the deformed leaves arent a big deal, you can let those stay...i always do...but getting the buds shaved off is the important thing...i ran in to mold cuz i left too many buds and didnt shave em off soon enough on my first reveg. and you have to cut a lot of the smaller new growth off to avoid that tangled mess that you mentioned.

what i do now, is leave a small branch or 2 at the bottom of my plant where not much light gets to it...those branches are very under developed when the plant is harvested and you dont run into the too much bud problem.

if any of that doesnt make sense let me know, im fuckin baked on some plushberry and dpd with some plushberry hash mixed in


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

Hehe I love my plushberry oil man. One of my fav hashes yet. The jack herer is more oily, but my plushberry oil came out full crumble.

Edit, so your saying once I get some good new growth tips, prune everything else? Including the buds that will keep shooting out new growth?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2011)

yup. you need to get rid of all that shit to allow some branches to bulk up...or else you'll just have a bunch skinny little twigs.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 4, 2011)

Right on bro thanks for the tips.

Man I'm still itching to pop some more beans. I may drop 5 more. I know it sounds like a lot but I was 1/5 on anestthesia and 0/5 on cali con gear.

If I get the same ratio even with the 16 I popped ill only have 3 or 4 females tops.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 5, 2011)

Popped 12 seed and only 1 has not budged, all others are standing tall .. 
These were all scuffed with a small metal file before soaking and all execpt th RD had tap roots after 24hrs soak. Then into jiffy pellets and into the propagater was then preched on the window still for a few days -all were up before they went 150wtt cfl. Potting them up tomorrow..
EDx3 - 3/3
PKx3 - 3/3
JKx3 -3/3
RDx3 -2/3

Just came back from posting a little package , i was suprised to hear the cashier say "whats in it" now i were nt expecting that - felt like all the lights had dimmed and a big spotlight was on me..
I aint the nervy type trust me but it just caught me off gaurd .
Anyway i responded with a cool "beads" "handmade"  Now i get why sannies is like that. The cashier then told me you have state whats in side the package if its going out anywhere outside the E.U or it will be opened by customs.. 
Atleast i know now..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah people usually put wallet or toy something like that.


dr green dre said:


> Popped 12 seed and only 1 has not budged, all others are standing tall ..
> These were all scuffed with a small metal file before soaking and all execpt th RD had tap roots after 24hrs soak. Then into jiffy pellets and into the propagater was then preched on the window still for a few days -all were up before they went 150wtt cfl. Potting them up tomorrow..
> EDx3 - 3/3
> PKx3 - 3/3
> ...


----------



## hempstead (Sep 5, 2011)

Have any of you guys grown out DJ Shorts Blueberry and True Blueberry? If so which did you like better and why? I am about to order a pack because the wife has been begging me for it.

Hmmmm maybe I will wait til next months promo, freebies kinda suck right now. heh


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 5, 2011)

Hemp I haven't grown either but I'm growing out blue widow outdoors and it has the sweetest aroma I have ever grown. It's dinafem


----------



## budup16 (Sep 5, 2011)

can anyone trade with me because ive collected about 30 seeds from northern light strains and i dont wanna smoke NL no more i fancy a change of scene anything will do  

peace budup16


----------



## hempstead (Sep 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hemp I haven't grown either but I'm growing out blue widow outdoors and it has the sweetest aroma I have ever grown. It's dinafem


I believe it. I have grown out Dinafem Powerkush and Roadrunner and both were excellent. Dinafem is ok in my book.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 5, 2011)

God damn when did all these fuckin noob beggers sign up?

Gtfo

Edit, u can't come in here with 26 posts and ask ppl to do a federaly illegal, and something illegal to riu

Good thing we have a handful of modss to clear u out

Editx2: u wouldn't happen to have any hash for sale would u?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Have any of you guys grown out DJ Shorts Blueberry and True Blueberry? If so which did you like better and why? I am about to order a pack because the wife has been begging me for it.
> 
> Hmmmm maybe I will wait til next months promo, freebies kinda suck right now. heh


 i did some DJs along time back....but IMO i wouldnt spend the cheddar again on the newer stuff...my only reason is its not the same as it once was (he lost his old male and replaced it) Its still good stuff, but its not the same, for the last few years i been running Peaks BB, i find its close to DJs and its only 30$ a pack lol. I cant comment on the True Blueberry, ive never had it


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn I couldn't help myself, I threw in 4 more beans. 4 walhalla, sannies jack x super silver haze x g13. Only gonna do a 3 or 4 week veg since its a 13-15 week flowerer. And since its an exclusive strain I am going to make f2s I promise. Hopwfully I get 2 females. If I get 2 females I will make a lot of seeds, if not ill only make a small amt (20-30)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

budup16 said:


> can anyone trade with me because ive collected about 30 seeds from northern light strains and i dont wanna smoke NL no more i fancy a change of scene anything will do
> 
> peace budup16


This is the kinda thing I'm talking about with scammers just askin for free handouts!! Guess you haven't noticed the mods in this thread eh??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2011)

Okay out of the new 3 seeds of the double barrel og two cracked so far in the water so I'll see if the other cracks and off to soil they go

My fire og are visible now so that's a good thing lm just waiting on the banana og to sprout and it's on.


----------



## Crash666 (Sep 6, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Have any of you guys grown out DJ Shorts Blueberry and True Blueberry? If so which did you like better and why? I am about to order a pack because the wife has been begging me for it.
> 
> Hmmmm maybe I will wait til next months promo, freebies kinda suck right now. heh


I've been trying to figure out which DJ Short Blueberry I should try also. I came across this thread a while back. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/270956-dj-shorts-original-blueberry-vs-2.html. This thread had some decent info on both Blueberries and the differences.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 6, 2011)

This is the most modded thread in riu history!! Sheesh better not fuck up or your ass will be banned!! I'm popping a whole bunch of c99 crosses and a ssh x ecsd and a ssh(1999).


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> This is the most modded thread in riu history!! Sheesh better not fuck up or your ass will be banned!! I'm popping a whole bunch of c99 crosses and a ssh x ecsd and a ssh(1999).


 Well you messed up. 1 hour ban lmao!


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 6, 2011)

Current strain list :

C = Cut , F= fem , R = Reg , PB = Private breeder ? =?
Breeders Boutique:
Phsyco Killer-Jack the ripper x Psycosois (R)
Enginneers Dream-Casey jones x DPQ (R)
DOG Kush = Og#18 x headband -(C)
DOG Kush#2 s1 = Og#18 x headband (F)
DPQ=Deep purple x Querkle F2 (F)
**Phsyco killer x Herijuana (PB)(?)
**Bleeseberry kush=Blue kush x Cheeseberry haze (R)(PB)
Unknown:
Breeze.= Cheese X unknown(R)(PB)
Jack herer (F)
Lemon Skunk (PB) (R)
Lemon Skunk (F)
Serious Seeds:
Chronic (F)
Nirvana:
Ak 48 (F)
Dutch passion:
Skunk#1 (R)
TGA Subcool:
Jack The Ripper f2 (R)
Jacks Cleaner 2 (R)
Spacebomb (R)
Next Generation:
Romulan Diesel (R)
Mr Nice:
Super Silver Haze(R)
Bodhi seeds:
Pre 98 bubba kush x afghani(R)
Heath Robinsons:
Diesel Ryder -Auto(R)
Cannaseur seeds:
Pablos cheese Ibl f2(R)

CUTS
AK-47- unknown aka fake AK747 (C)
Exdous cheese (C)
Sour D(C)
Haze (C)
Lemon Skunk(C)
DPQ (C)
and a few other cheeses in cutts
.Plus various jamaican & african bagseeds. And soon to have Lemon Skunk x Breeze my first atempt at crossing..


----------



## hempstead (Sep 6, 2011)

I ended up cracking DP Blueberry freebie from attitude. I have heard good and bad things about it and it is for the wife soooooo. lol
Next big tude promo I will grab a pack of DJS.

Don't ask me why I didn't volunteer for this forum. I was baked, shit im almost always baked.lol

Jamming out and showing my age. Lets say I was in my 20s when this came out. lol
[video=youtube;WrhHH3_t218]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrhHH3_t218[/video]

NM I was almost 20 when it came out but was in my 20s when I constantly listened to it. heh


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 6, 2011)

Livers/Blues is a strain your lass should try hempstead if she hasn't already mate .


----------



## hempstead (Sep 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Livers/Blues is a strain your lass should try hempstead if she hasn't already mate .


Is it available as seed or just cutting? No luck with google.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 6, 2011)

Try blazing blues, livers x casey jones.

I saw when that mod announcement first went up, there was only 1 reply, I was about to ask for seed and strain then went "omg wtf was I thinkinvg" and changed my mind. Lol

It would be cool, but the day it becomes a job u all will never see me again.

Id be to ban happy

Got 20 seeds to check on brb


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 6, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Is it available as seed or just cutting? No luck with google.


The real deal is a UK clone only but seeds are available.....As Last' has just said Blazing Blues is one I've just got a pack of and they're available @ Cannazon.... or if the 'tude is more your thing there is this option mate >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-seeds-blues/prod_3629.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone wanna guess which pack hasn't cracked yet? Was it the sannies gear or the riot gear? Only been 48 hrs but everything else has tails

Edit: I believe on the tude underground originals has a strain called blues and all there strains are blue or livers based


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 6, 2011)

Whats the score then fella.....


----------



## tardis (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Anyone wanna guess which pack hasn't cracked yet? Was it the sannies gear or the riot gear? Only been 48 hrs but everything else has tails
> 
> Edit: I believe on the tude underground originals has a strain called blues and all there strains are blue or livers based


My guess is the sannies gear is poppin and the riot S1 untested gear is lacking tails


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 6, 2011)

Ouch who said anything about untested s1s? Its actually one of his better known sativas. And there reg seeds. But yes its the riot gear. 

The killing kush and nycd x kolossus has long ass taproots already, just put em in coco.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 6, 2011)

Another win for Sannie & crew lol, but sorry to hear about the others not cracking.... how longs it been since you put them in to germ??


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 6, 2011)

About 48 total includin the soak


----------



## tardis (Sep 6, 2011)

I was talking out my butt about Riot being untested, I assumed his gear was untested though because of how quickly he seemed to come out with a lot of crosses from clone only strains. I heard a rumor they had to pull his Blue Dream S1's because none of them would germ, they were bred steril. Course this could all be rumor, that and I don't like that he called Subcools crew TGAY on his old Sputnik package. I got no reason to defend TGA Subcool other than everything i've grown from them has been amazing. Still gets me with negative attacks tho.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> About 48 total includin the soak


Thats a good rate on the Sannie gear, but give the others a little longer mate, I've had seeds take upto 7 days to crack so give them more time yet.



tardis said:


> I was talking out my butt about Riot being untested, I assumed his gear was untested though because of how quickly he seemed to come out with a lot of crosses from clone only strains. I heard a rumor they had to pull his Blue Dream S1's because none of them would germ, they were bred steril. Course this could all be rumor, that and I don't like that he called Subcools crew TGAY on his old Sputnik package. I got no reason to defend TGA Subcool other than everything i've grown from them has been amazing. Still gets me with negative attacks tho.


lol Tardis, your right about his gear being untested he has more strains available from the off than any other seed breeder around has except for Dutch Passion. The guy is a complete fake only out for quick cash outta the cali med mari gold rush. Stay away from that bird seed at all costs imo.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 6, 2011)

Fine I started soaking 5 romulan beans in case the others don't pop.

Talk shit now


----------



## tardis (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Fine I started soaking 5 romulan beans in case the others don't pop.
> 
> Talk shit now


I'm sorry for talking shit, I don't mean to, but your challenge of guess who hit a nerve. 

My Chocolate Rain by Sannies Breeders Choice is the smallest tho of my 6 because its the last one I germed. I wish I had germed it earlier. Also my 2 Sativa Choice (so I dunno what iti is) outside are doing OK, one is growing lush and great but the other seems to suffer from deficiencies and problems.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Fine I started soaking 5 romulan beans in case the others don't pop.
> 
> Talk shit now


Wasn't shit talking you mate, but Mr Riot and his seedy buisiness lol. Romulan sounds killa, I saw some pic's once of a Romulan plant with totally pink stems & branches!! That plant looked crazy sexy too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 7, 2011)

did serious seeds buy out magus genetics?


----------



## tardis (Sep 7, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> did serious seeds buy out magus genetics?


I heard about that. Yeah I heard Serious Seeds took over to keep the strains alive.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 7, 2011)

tardis said:


> I heard about that. Yeah I heard Serious Seeds took over to keep the strains alive.


 im glad in ways, Magnus made some real asskickers...Exile and Warlock are bomb smokes


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay so far 2 db og are above soil as well as 2 banana og x sour bubble an 2 fire og. The Chem 4 og I have is male and the Jedi is still up for grabs hopefully it's female.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Killing it with the selection in strains wyteB,

And I've got 5 Motivations from Serious/Magus vegging atm, lol not my first choice in strain to be growing tbh but I'm growing them out for a friend.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm still trying to find top og crosses. I'm ready to try out some sativas but still have some og and bubba. Just trying find out which og's it is. I know I got a couPle Tahoe og seeds that I will be popping soon.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 9, 2011)

H3ads original "Casey Jones" is my most wanted mate, genuine seeds from that are as rare as rockin horse shit, esp' in reg's but I'm on the search never the less lol. I do have quite a few CJ X's already stashed in my seed box , but it's the real deal CJ I'm really after....

"Oh Mrs Jones".... "she will be mine one day soon, oh yes she will be mine..." (one day) lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 9, 2011)

I want heads casey and t wrex. Does head make seeds anymore?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's a couple pics from my past grows guys. 

Thanks to skunkie for helpin me safely upload them

Sorry the pics aren't great quality, from my phone cam.

Plushberry






Plushberry






Plushberry






Here's 4 of the 5 tahoes and jedi males in veg






Group shot, the 2 with big buds are cataract kush, the far right is pineapple express, the tall girl in the back is buku and the rest are sages











2 cataract kushes






Cataract kush






Jack herer, already cut off a few colas


----------



## tardis (Sep 9, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> H3ads original "Casey Jones" is my most wanted mate, genuine seeds from that are as rare as rockin horse shit, esp' in reg's but I'm on the search never the less lol. I do have quite a few CJ X's already stashed in my seed box , but it's the real deal CJ I'm really after....
> 
> "Oh Mrs Jones".... "she will be mine one day soon, oh yes she will be mine..." (one day) lol


I love the passion in this post.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

O I forgot to mention the short girl on the box (can barely see her) is the anesthesia. Hasn't exactly put on a lot of weight. I never ran anything with a 3 week veg before and probably won't do it again. 

Now I understand how ppl cram 130 plants in a 4x8 table, not really my style tho.

I also started soaking 5 sour bubble x plushberry, made with a pink plushberry male, sounds like a rly nice x and with a bx to my pink plushberry maybe the pink coloring will be more dominant


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad I was able to help 'Lastwood, it's good to finally get a look at your work mate. And it seems we are on the same CJ search eh fella. As far as I'm aware H3ad is still in the seed game, but like I already said his gear is rare and when it does go on sale it goes really quick!! If I see any listed anywhere reliable mate I'll give you a heads up, after I grab a few lol.
And Tardis I'm so passionate about getting hold of some genuine Casey seeds mate, you wouldn't believe it lol. And I'd settle for getting hold of a clone from "Joes cut" anyday too.
This strain is a sure fav' of mine ...


----------



## Crash666 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just cracked a chernobyl, a space jill, a tahoe og and a chocolope. The last batch was an agent orange, a chernobyl, a pure afghan and an og kush. The only female I got that time around was the ogk. Hopefully I get more than one female this time. I like a good male to take some pollen from here and there, but three out of four isn't cool! I've lucked out with females in the past so I can't complain much, just annoying with the limited space I have.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

Every time I've ever looked on seedboutique head is out of stock, wsasnt sure if he was even around anymore, well I know he's on icmag. 

I followed an amazing coco grow of his trainwreck, shit head is one of the main reasons I went coco.

I think his name over there is gratefulH3AD

I love the cataract kush so far, I almost completely stopped sampling my buds before I chop because without a proper cure u can't rly get an accurate feel for the strength of the high, but I still got baked as fuck with no cure.

Well I chop em tommoro, always on a Sunday. 9 weeks on the buzzer.

Time to smoke my last plushberry bowl, I saved my biggest cola from the pink pheno for last, figures my ex gf that I'm still crazy about would start talking to me again and need some bud.

Of course I gave my most beautiful nugget to her. Worth it tho.


----------



## tardis (Sep 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Glad I was able to help 'Lastwood, it's good to finally get a look at your work mate. And it seems we are on the same CJ search eh fella. As far as I'm aware H3ad is still in the seed game, but like I already said his gear is rare and when it does go on sale it goes really quick!! If I see any listed anywhere reliable mate I'll give you a heads up, after I grab a few lol.
> And Tardis I'm so passionate about getting hold of some genuine Casey seeds mate, you wouldn't believe it lol. And I'd settle for getting hold of a clone from "Joes cut" anyday too.
> This strain is a sure fav' of mine ...


Yeah, I have similar feelings for my strains. I've never had Casey Jones but I got some Sour Hazey Jones coming which is Casey Jones cannablis cut X SSSDH by Connoseur Genetics.

Grow weed every day!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

got a few things the other day..

tga black dahlia f2 - pink pheno x5, black/purple pheno x5
black lemon haze (black dahlia x SLH) x5
blackberry x5
tga blue jack x5
tga bubba gum x3
tga dannyboy f2 x11
tga plushberry f2 x5
dannyboy x masterflow x10


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

im jelous lol, Dannyboy !!!!!!!!!!!! im jelous


----------



## Airwave (Sep 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got a few things the other day..
> 
> tga black dahlia f2 - pink pheno x5, black/purple pheno x5
> black lemon haze (black dahlia x SLH) x5
> ...


Why aren't most of those listed in his site?

http://tgagenetics.com/index_strain.php


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

lol yeah dannyboy was one of the first strains i started lookin for....that was well over a year ago, finally got him....i'd prefer originals and not f2's but i doubt there are any originals left anywhere..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Why aren't most of those listed in his site?
> 
> http://tgagenetics.com/index_strain.php


cuz most of them are done by TGA - Team Canada and none of them are made anymore, most of them are from before 2005-2006. sub only has current strains on his list...go to seedfinder to find info on them. he decided not to release the black dahlia, i got f2's from a tester.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

I expect s hookup on danmyboy f3s cmt

I got some dannyboy x masterlow, plushberry x sour bubble, and plushberry x c99

Same guy cmt?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

dannyboy f3's for sure....i decided thats my winter project.

yeah im sure same guy...is it masterlow or masterflow? cant really read the dudes writing.

those plushberry x sour bubble and c99 sound real nice.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

Masterlow which is autoflowering

I meant does he have the dannyboys?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

oh, no the dannyboys came from someone else...they were gifted to me, along with that other tga gear.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

got my list updated so i figured i'd post it again. didnt add too much new stuff this time, pretty much just replaced a bunch of stuff i traded away before.

REGULAR

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (8 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Depot Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (6 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)

Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (10 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)

Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)

Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane  (Triple OG Kush x DPD) x OGR Alien Kush F3 (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset  (Sour Cali x Lemon Larry) x Alien Kush F3 (10 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)

Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic

OG Raskal
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
252. OG Kush (3 seeds)


Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

Serious Seeds
232. AK47 (11 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (2 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple Pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink Pheno (5 seeds)

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bagseed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)

FEMINIZED

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia


DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (2 seeds)
271. Sour AK

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze


Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja


My Crosses  Regular
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. PB-1 - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. Double Trouble - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)

Germ Rates
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  3/3  female, 1 male 1 unsexed
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  10/10  (1 rotted in soil) (male  3  2 hermie) (female  6)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  (1 female) (1 died) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester  Reg  1/1 - unsexed
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush  Fem- 1/1  unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx  Reg  2/2  both unsexed

Clones Received
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire aka WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2011)

Very impressed by that list cmt


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks man...i just wish i didnt have a 12 plant count limit so i could grow more of them at a time...

here's how i'm storing my collection these days...seems to be workin out very nicely..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks very organized.. I still keep mine in the package it comes in or the tin can I got from attitude bday promo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks very organized.. I still keep mine in the package it comes in or the tin can I got from attitude bday promo.


 lmao, yah, i need to hire cmt to come on over to my crib and get my shit organized better for me, i'm the worst at organizing anything, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks very organized.. I still keep mine in the package it comes in or the tin can I got from attitude bday promo.


i used to keep mine like that...but sometimes it would take 10-15 minutes to find 1 strain and it was driving me nuts cuz i trade a lot and i would spend hours lookin for a few different strains. now it takes about 5 seconds to find what im lookin for...plus i needed a way to keep them viable for quite a while. i keep all the original packs they came in.



racerboy71 said:


> lmao, yah, i need to hire cmt to come on over to my crib and get my shit organized better for me, i'm the worst at organizing anything, lol..


 next time you're in my neck of the woods, bring your collection and some meds to match and we can get it sorted out


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i used to keep mine like that...but sometimes it would take 10-15 minutes to find 1 strain and it was driving me nuts cuz i trade a lot and i would spend hours lookin for a few different strains. now it takes about 5 seconds to find what im lookin for...plus i needed a way to keep them viable for quite a while. i keep all the original packs they came in.
> 
> 
> next time your in my neck of the woods, bring your collection and some meds to match and we can get it sorted out


 man, i hear you about taking forever to find what you're looking for cmt.. i swear my last trade it took me like half an hour to find what i was looking for, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

lol for sure..i had like 10 tins filled...only had em separated by fem and reg...had to fix that. saw the tackle box at the flea market a few weeks back and had to get it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2011)

i have a hemp bag that i got one of my attitude orders in ages ago, and i try to keep all of my crap in that.. i also have a smelly proof bag that i got a shirt in from spark 420.com, and i put everything in the ziplock with some dissadent(sp?) packs and into the hemp messager bag it goes..
the damn smelly proof bag is getting super hard to close now as i have too much crap in it.. i'm really going to have to look into a much better way to start to store them..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

Oo I'm so happy bout my little rom seedlings

Here's the count

2 confidential cheese fem
1 armageddon fem
1 nl fem
1 nl x big bud fem
2 killing kush (out of 5  )
4 nycd x kolossus
4 romulan
2 walhalla


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah im tellin ya man, a tackle box...or those drawers that are in the tackle boxes, you can get those for a few bucks a piece on ebay...are the best way to go.

nice line up wood.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2011)

this is what i've got going on atm..
2 super hazy jones ...cannoseur
2 sour strawberry kush... bog
2 g13 x hp.....................sensi
1 pre98 bubba kush fem..cali con..

everything is looking good and maybe about a month or so old now, and i've been lst'ing the shit out of them as skunk munkie told me that the sour hazy jones are going to get huge, so i figured i'd just lst them all..
i had thought i had killed the one g13xhp by overwatering it and letting the rapid rooter sit in too much water, but that fucker came back to live on me and is doing ok.. it's still a bit of a runt atm, but i expected that after it's close call with death... all it keeps talking about is how it saw some bright light and had this peaceful feeling rush over it, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

i gotta do something with all my gear to lol, its all in a cd case but i can never find anyhting lol

i thin i might take yur advice and go takle box


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

oh yeah, just remembered...dont know if anyone else mentioned it but glitch genetics on cannazon will be offering a free pack of his black rose x double purple doja with every order soon. i'll definitely be gettin some of that, their deep space glitch looks real frosty.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

Well none of the plushberry x sour bubble have had any reaction, been 30 hrs. Only 1 sank. Maybe they were not dry enough yet idk.

If they don't do nothin by mornin what should I pop?

Space queen? Grapegod? Jackpot royale? Big sur holy weed? Chocolate rain? Tahoe og? Jedi kush? Black widow? Super skunk?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

i wait a week before i call em duds....but i let them rot before i throw them out. i still have a gorilla grape bean that didmt germ, i keep it for collection sake lol. i vote for the black widow, sur holy or jackpot royale.

lets see right now i have...in veg - gorilla grape, grape ape, pre 98 bubba, plushberry, 2 grape stomper bx seedlings and a querkle male. in flower - chem d, wifi, plushberry, purple urkle and a green queen x qurkle that im sexing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh man a bunch of that I want. Just makes me drool hearing it.
I can't wait until these seedlings get bigger


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

yeha i week is long enuf to pronouce them dead 

funny story..i made a bunch of seeds when i first got into breeding and i didnt think a few popped...i left em for dead in the peat and forgot about em...about 4 days later i noticed this lone stem and these lil leaves pokin out of the bottom of the box, one of those duds popped and had about a 10" stretch amrstrong stem LMAO ...i kept it cuz it was tuff but it was a male haha...that seed was in there for a good 6-8 days befor eit musta popped so


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

and thats why i wait til they rot...sometimes they take quite a while...especially older seeds.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh man a bunch of that I want. Just makes me drool hearing it.
> I can't wait until these seedlings get bigger


 Hey Whyte..im runnin some GorillaGrape and MagicMonkey in my sativa grow righ tnow if you wanna check em out. These 2 are the ones i kept. The GG i kept was a rock hard nug pheno that had a super dank/skunky wine taste..and the high was awesome to, put me in a pretty good mod and made me mellow , which is a feat in itself haha


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

just got word from hempdepot that my beanho blockhead f2's and kos c99 are on the way. that took almost 2 weeks to get there...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just got word from hempdepot that my beanho blockhead f2's and kos c99 are on the way. that took almost 2 weeks to get there...


 good deals...is there any BH left? i prdered a shitload of Peak Seeds gear instead to restock my breeding stuff....i wanna pull the trigger on the BlockHead tho b4 it disapears into thin smoke


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I'm not gonn throw em out yet but I will start soakin some others. 

I threw those damn riot seeds away tho. Not 1 popped. Don't even know if I should contact him about it, but its like 60$ gone.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

yup, still there...i wouldnt wait too long to get it.

http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

kewl, i know they sell out fast when they have LTD Edition shit

Blockhead is one strain that im legitamatley bumbed out about its demise...i remeber when SOL released it and people were posting crazy smoke reports.....i think at one point SOL actualy gave a warning that it causes crazy behaviour LOL i wish i could find the orig SOL strain descrption


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 10, 2011)

I also think I should go with the big sur holy weed so I can make f2s of them also, I definately need to preserve the strain. 

And I could do a rom x big sur holy weed. Bet that would be awesome. Crossing 2 indica looking sativas.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 10, 2011)

hell yeah, that sounds very nice to me.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

Sucks to hear about your Riot Seeds not germ'ing 'lastwood mate. It does kinda confirm all those rumours in some way though imo... I'd just cut your losses with that and just move on mate. They'll only either tell you to "f**k off it's your problem" or just give you more seed as a replacement. 

And nice strain list there CMT, watch that Raskal OG from CC though mate. That was one of the worst affected strains with all the autoflower/hermie issues!! from a while back. Were they in the plain white envelope packaging?? If they were there is a good chance they may give you problems when you crack 'em. Just giving you a heads up fella


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got my list updated so i figured i'd post it again. didnt add too much new stuff this time, pretty much just replaced a bunch of stuff i traded away before.
> 
> REGULAR
> 
> ...



Whattttt............... the FUCK!!  lol. damn!! i dont think i could even grow all of them in a lifetime! hahahaha. very nice list tho. and u got the lil tackle box as proof too! =D very nice man. im very very jealous!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 11, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Sucks to hear about your Riot Seeds not germ'ing 'lastwood mate. It does kinda confirm all those rumours in some way though imo... I'd just cut your losses with that and just move on mate. They'll only either tell you to "f**k off it's your problem" or just give you more seed as a replacement.
> 
> And nice strain list there CMT, watch that Raskal OG from CC though mate. That was one of the worst affected strains with all the autoflower/hermie issues!! from a while back. Were they in the plain white envelope packaging?? If they were there is a good chance they may give you problems when you crack 'em. Just giving you a heads up fella


 those were the exact sour og and larry's that i got from cali con, but i got there raskal a lil later from sow amazing, but of course they are the pack i can't find to save my life..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

CATARACT KUSH CHOP CHOP DAY HAHA

Plushberry revegging is throwin all regular leaves now, I counted 21 possible clone sites yesterday, I wanna fill my 25x cloner and put another few n the fridge for later.

None of u would have any interest would u, in pinky


----------



## Airwave (Sep 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> CATARACT KUSH CHOP CHOP DAY HAHA
> 
> Plushberry revegging is throwin all regular leaves now, I counted 21 possible clone sites yesterday, I wanna fill my 25x cloner and put another few n the fridge for later.
> 
> ...


What was the Plushberry yield and smoke like?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

Guess since I have a couple pics now I should do a proper smoke report for her. I haven't seen 1 plushberry smoke report yet.

Edit: nvm a smoke report the only ones I care about seein it r in here anyways.

The green pheno was a miserable yielder. Was more frosty but it didn't make up for the yield. Still great smoke tho. The pink pheno was a nice yielder. She really filled out some nice top buds. This one had more of the kush flavor. Best description I've heard for it is "fruity floral kush"


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> those were the exact sour og and larry's that i got from cali con, but i got there raskal a lil later from sow amazing, but of course they are the pack i can't find to save my life..


Did you have any issues with 'em RB?? If you still have the packs the seed came in you may be able to claim some replacements from Swerve over @ the CC forum mate . And although they auto'd the growers reported it was still great smoking tackle . 



TheLastWood said:


> CATARACT KUSH CHOP CHOP DAY HAHA
> 
> Plushberry revegging is throwin all regular leaves now, I counted 21 possible clone sites yesterday, I wanna fill my 25x cloner and put another few n the fridge for later.
> 
> None of u would have any interest would u, in pinky


I both love & hate harvesting , on the one hand you've got all that fresh Bud but it's the trimming & chopping thats the pain lol. I do do everything on my own though and after doin this for 6 years now thats the part I've really started to hate tbh...
And I have interest in seein your pink pheno, and smokin on it..... can you fax me a nug over to sample by any chance??.... I can pm you my fax number ...

lol jk mate, I'm so smashed... This Killing Fields is deffo makin me silly 

You do talk about her often though and it would be cool to finally see her. And I can help out with the pic's again too fella, just let me know like last time yeah fella


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

Ill take a shoebox with some clones and a ice pack and cover the box in frosting so it looks like a cake and send it refridgerated mail lol!

Edit: 2 plushberry x sour bubble popped so far


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

im growin sum Black Sour Bubble (Sour Bubble x Black Rose) x Casey Band (Casey Jones x Head Band) that i got from HC.. who will be opening his own line of seeds very soon. THC Line. (The HC Line from Highlanders Cave) hes got quite a few good strains of his own. the BSB x CB is showin sum real nice purple to her! started showin purple about 2 weeks into flowering. =) he will be releasing sum Black Rose Seeds on the Breeders Boutique soon too. and im sure he will have sum other strains as well. I gave him the last of my Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) seeds.. and hes doing a seed run with them. soo wen those are done. they will be up on the Breeders Boutique as well.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

View attachment 1780791View attachment 1780792View attachment 1780793View attachment 1780794View attachment 1780795View attachment 1780796View attachment 1780797View attachment 1780798View attachment 1780799View attachment 1780800View attachment 1780801


----------



## splifchris (Sep 11, 2011)

How long do seeds last????


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2011)

for many many years if stored properly.

wood...you know i want some pinky


----------



## greengenez (Sep 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> for many many years if stored properly.
> 
> wood...you know i want some pinky


what's the best way to properly store them?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

What would you think the chances of me gettin a pink male or female from the plushberry x sour bubble? The plushberry was pink but I have no info on the sour bubble yet.

I'm gonna have to buy more plushberry seeds, I may do ace of spadestho.

If plushberry was worked into a true breeding pink ibl it would be awesome. When I was growin it I read a few people said it wasn't strong and it was a "flavor strain" well I'm very impressed in the flavor AND the high. It has a lot of potential. I think it could be even more potent as I am sure there are more phenos that haven't been found yet. 

People are so stupid when they say "tga gear has so many phenos" well they forget these are living things there not computer programs that always react the same way and an f1 always is stable.

Ppl think they should buy a 10 pack and get 5 females and 5 males and they should all look the same every time. Persinally I like a little variation


----------



## zvuv (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm sure this question has been answered already but there are 100+ pages in this thread, so please forgive me: How do you store all these seeds so that they remain viable? I just looked over my modest collection which has 74 seeds. It will take me a couple of years to get through that lot and by that time their germination rates will be declining.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey fellas!! I found this place a while ago now but haven't seen many people overthere atm, and there's a lot of fresh, interesting & cool strains that are on the way from these guy's soon and you really should come and check it all out . And there's some great oppertunities for people who are in the know & grow too >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php
Still a small group (for now) and we need to add some more of the heads from this thread there too imo .
Stop by & say high... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2011)

I registered over there just need to be activated. I deft want to grab a couple of ggg strains. They got some good projects in the making.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2011)

Store them in an air tight container with some desiccant. I posted pics just a few posts back of how I have all mine stored.

I'm signing up at GG right now.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2011)

They are wanting clued in growers to journal some test grows atm!! You need to do a FULL and complete grow log (with detailed pic's) though and it's best if you all already have some Grow threads done & completed with pic's and/or vid's, to show what your capable of to be considered for the testers though. It's a real great and legit oppertunity here and if your up for it and have the skill to show off what you can do with them there will be much more to come . Here's what the requirements are from GGG...



> @M4k :
> - Demonstrate the ability to follow through with grow logs/journals and give examples or previous grow logs/journals
> - Be a skilled grower with a quality setup
> - Own a nice camera for taking focused and clear pictures


And here's the list of the "Test X's" that will be in the line up of test seeds ~

*[Grape Stomper x OG Kush]
[Grape Stomper x Stomper OG]
[Mendo Queen x Grande Supremo]
[Blackberry Pie x Chemdawg OG]
[Cindy La Pew x Colombian Black]
[White Kush x Colombian Black]
[White Fire x Stomper OG]
[Skywalker OG x Stomper OG]
[Lambsbread x Inferno Haze]
[SFV OG Kush x Afghan Haze]
[Purple Kush x Purple Elephant OG]
[Underdog OG Kush x CDSD]
[Underdog OG Kush x OG Kush]
[Chemdawg D x OG Kush]
[EC Sour Diesel x Hashplant G13]


*


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

Man I wish I had a nice camera. Only thing holdin me back.

Love to try those skywalker og x stomper og, and white fire x stomper og


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2011)

wood...i got my camera for 40 bucks off ebay...its a kodak z740. there are lots of good used cameras for cheap on ebay.

my plant count limit is holding me back from testing 

the skywalker x caught my eye as well.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> wood...i got my camera for 40 bucks off ebay...its a kodak z740. there are lots of good used cameras for cheap on ebay.


It is worth mentioning tho that Breeder's prefer you really have interchangable lens DSLR's before you test. A camera that can do the strain justice by taking a photo that really does show everything due to a much bigger sensor.

To anyone really interested in testing having a nice camera is a big plus. I have tested for Subcool and Alphakronik and because of that and the successful grow and having some really nice pics.. My Apollo13BX photo is used to advertise his strain over at the attitude. My Snowdawg BX by Alphakronic actually got some mention in Skunk magazine a couple issue's back.

Having a point and shoot really doesn't do the plants justice. They may be great looking plants but it's even better when you have something to really show them off.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah, AKG requires a real nice camera...but most other tester requests ive seen do not. a point and shoot with macro settings is plenty if you know how to crop/edit a bit.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 11, 2011)

Not trying to get in skunk mag. But if I can take pics like cmts I would be happy so u can't say his 40$ camera isn't good enough. 

So riot was totally cool, all it took was one email and a few hrs later he msgd me back and said he's resending them. Totally impressed and satisfied with his customer service. And I wasn't really expecting that but I am very happy.


----------



## tardis (Sep 11, 2011)

My Plushberry, Belka, SSSDH, and my own cross all came out male 
But majority males means I can kill males and crack some new seeds


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry to hear that tardis. you dont breed at all?

got my cannazon order today...and some other goodies..

sure fire firestarter fems x5
dank house strawberry alien kush x13
kos deep phaze x10
for free..fire og x8, banana og x sour bubble x5 and sour kush x cheese #1 x3

from trades...
kos iron cindy x10
mark castle spacequeen f6 x5
tga handicapped x2
dj short vaniluna f2 x5
dj short f13 f2 x5
dj short blueberry f2 x5
the white bx x5
bloo goo x jack black x5
dannyboy x scarlet queen x5


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

Lol CMT, I'm running some "BlooGoo" atm. I just cracked the seeds, and they are some fast growing seedlings too, they've caught my others up already lol and they were all a week ahead of the BG's!! Do you know anything about the parents/lineage used for this strain mate?? I traded for them as the name "BlooGoo" just screamed out to me, and I just had to get them. I have all of DHS's gear apart from SweetDawg now, lol I've doubled up packs on a few too, to get the best possible selection I can for mother stock from "SAK" & "SF", man I love that place lol even though I keep spending there, ...

Sorry to hear about all the males you just pulled Tardis, but thats the way though sometimes with reg's. At least the seeds you have left from those strains will be more likely to be girls now though mate ...

And 'Lastwood, it's good to hear you got a replacement for your failed germ's. I hope you have better luck with them mate. Keep us updated


----------



## zvuv (Sep 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> .... At least the seeds you have left from those strains will be more likely to be girls now though mate ...:


The ungerminated seeds have no less chance of being male than they did before any were planted. If anything they are more likely to be male since the same factors that made the others come out male ( breeding problems, environmental problems )may influence them too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

zvuv said:


> The ungerminated seeds have no less chance of being male than they did before any were planted. If anything they are more likely to be male since the same factors that made the others come out male ( breeding problems, environmental problems )may influence them too.


Reg seeds 50:50 chance either way... I was only trying to offer up some encouragement to Tardis fella . Friends do that kinda thing....


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 12, 2011)

right now i got some wonderwoman and the ufo royal dwarf coming from the tude then next i was thinking it would be a great cross if i took some tga's querkle and crossed it with reserva pravidia's headband but it seems like they never have there headband in reg's on there and i really dont wanna bring the herm rate in with a femmed seed any one have any ideas how i could get or were i can get a couple of the R.P. headband in reg for not femmd?


----------



## zvuv (Sep 12, 2011)

> Reg seeds 50:50 chance either way... I was only trying to offer up some encouragement to Tardis fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I was being pedantic. It's a common mistake in thinking about probabilities. People tend to think the 'Law of Averages' means things have to even out and that somehow the remaining seeds 'know' that there have already been too many males and adjust accordingly.

But there is a time and place for such comments, and yes, when someone has just been hit by bad luck, it's probably not the kindest thing to point out just how bleak his prospects are. Sorry


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2011)

just remembered...i think someone asked about the packaging on my cali con raskals og....its the black oversized matchbook style packaging...not the older white one.


----------



## tardis (Sep 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Lol CMT, I'm running some "BlooGoo" atm. I just cracked the seeds, and they are some fast growing seedlings too, they've caught my others up already lol and they were all a week ahead of the BG's!! Do you know anything about the parents/lineage used for this strain mate?? I traded for them as the name "BlooGoo" just screamed out to me, and I just had to get them. I have all of DHS's gear apart from SweetDawg now, lol I've doubled up packs on a few too, to get the best possible selection I can for mother stock from "SAK" & "SF", man I love that place lol even though I keep spending there, ...
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the males you just pulled Tardis, but thats the way though sometimes with reg's. At least the seeds you have left from those strains will be more likely to be girls now though mate ...
> 
> And 'Lastwood, it's good to hear you got a replacement for your failed germ's. I hope you have better luck with them mate. Keep us updated


Thanks bro. yeah I hope the smaller ones are girls as males do tend to show sex earlier than females. I do breed as well but the 4 I really wanted to try came up male. Oh and I will use the pollen, so thats looking like a Plushberry X Chocolate Rain maybe.


----------



## tardis (Sep 12, 2011)

zvuv said:


> I guess I was being pedantic. It's a common mistake in thinking about probabilities. People tend to think the 'Law of Averages' means things have to even out and that somehow the remaining seeds 'know' that there have already been too many males and adjust accordingly.
> 
> But there is a time and place for such comments, and yes, when someone has just been hit by bad luck, it's probably not the kindest thing to point out just how bleak his prospects are. Sorry


LOL, it happens, i'm not to worried about it. Its happend before and it will happen again, but it will go the other way too and once in a while i'll get all the females.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just remembered...i think someone asked about the packaging on my cali con raskals og....its the black oversized matchbook style packaging...not the older white one.


Twas me mate lol, you scored a goal there. It was the white paper packs that were the suspects, so you should be golden with them mate.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 12, 2011)

Got my pre 98 bubba bx , jaffa cakes, and sour kush x cheese which I'm renaming "cheeseband"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2011)

I was thinking of that cheeseband name aswell.. It got a ring to it.

Yeah I got a bunch of plants flowering under the 400 watt. I got a pre 98 bubba bx2 that's at 5-6 weeks along with a corleone Kush clone and a Larry og. These 3 are pollinated with a Julius caeser male. 

I got a Chem 4 og male and a Jedi Kush unknown right now.4x corleone clones and 3x bubba clones which are all going to flower in 1 gallon pots so they all can fit under the 400 for now, I also want to see what I can get from a 1 gallon.

I will let the seedlings veg for about 3 weeks when the other plants are about done and put them to flower. I'm trying to decide what to pop next. I know mr.nice ssh is def going next along with Tahoe og.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice line up.

i used to use 1 gallon pots under 600 watts....i would advise against it. too much watering for me, had to water pretty much daily...plus its harder to keep the plants healthy with smaller pots. ive been using 2 1/2 gal pots and that works pretty well, im goin to 4 gal pots atm, hoping to up my yields a bit, this heat really took a toll on my yields..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 12, 2011)

I use 1 or 2 gallon pots in coco depending on the size of the plant. From now on everythings going 2 plants to 1 16 oz beercup till it sexes. 

Every time I kill a male or harvest a plant I investigate the rootball and iam always surprised how little of the coco is used, most looks brande new. Tempting to use again, but I don't. 

If I like the s.a.g.es smoke as much as I like the plant, it will be a keper. I don't kno what it is, its just badass. Its got narrow sativa leaves where they bow in it gets so thin its amazing it can hold the leaves out so straight. The atypical branching started young too so that means long colas

The plushberry is such a nice bush with like 18 clones but I kinda wanna flower it a big bush like it is. Probly gonna take like 10 clones wait a week and flower her. 

With winter coming there's a lot of pollinations I wanna do, and some long term projects I've thought about. 

next time I do pics ill show u my beastly pineaple express. Its 1st nodes foxtailed and are as big as the main stem like a mean ass sativa, its awesome, they were like a month younger than my jedis and were the same size when I flipped them all together. Its gonna be a nice yielder too I can already tell, she's just startin to frost too. 

So I wanna reveg her, if I really like the smoke, ill take some cuts and get a male c99 from the pineapple pheno seeds, hit the pineapple express then bx an f1 male till I have stable regular pineapple express. 

I also thought about doin chocolate rain x mns black widow, chocolate widow.. ill find a chocolaty female and a frosty ass male widow. 

I already talked about the romulan and walhalla 

Probably too much too do it all this winter. Probably do 2, maybe 3.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2011)

thats kinda surprising...i dont know much about coco...but my 2 1/2 gallon pots are always packed full of roots. i start em out and sex them in 3 inch square pots..then the males go in 6 inch square pots and the females go in the 2 1/2 gal, and as of late, 4 gal pots.

whats your setup wood? sounds like you have quite the op.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 12, 2011)

Very similar to skunkmunkies, I handwater coco, I have 2 400 w cmh sidebyside in a 4x6 for flower and my veg is a 4x4 grow tentwith a 4' 4 lamp t5 and I have a 150 w cfl with a little cheapo reflector but I'm not usin it now

I water deaily, feed bi daily.with the botanicare pure blend line "organic"ish

My pics a few pages back kinda show my setup but I only have 1 400 watter on right now tryin to save power.

Edit: didn't u see my pics a few pages back cmt?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

If you use a product like Cannazym or something similar you can reuse that coco lastwood mate, I do and it hasn't caused me an issue at all tbh. Saves buying fresh medium everytime mate, it's such a waste and can save you extra $'s overall too mate. Pulled male out put another straight in pack it up with a little extra handfull of fresh coco water it again and your good to go fella, easy as...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2011)

My Killing Fields f3, grown in coco (15L pot) hand fed ~ Full Canna nutrient/additive line 
She's @ Day#79 now and ready to come down tomorrow. 6"ft tall (inc pot) and is just one hell of a gorgeous colourfull & frosty satty lady, what more can I say... 
I'm more than happy with the turn out of this big sweetie and I love how she just lumbers over, looking so top heavey like she does. 
I love this strain and it's now one of my new fav' smokes. She's a true connoissuer sativa on every level imo, and I highly rate this beast of Sannies for any serious sativa lover to try at least once, And I'm looking forward to trying out some more of Sannies strains now after my exp' with this one.
Hope you all enjoy the Pic's, I love to share ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah i saw the pics wood, just was wonderin about the specifics. dam man, i couldnt handle watering everyday...i'd get some drip rings or something.

beautiful plants there skunk. great work.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 12, 2011)

hey wood, did you ever try grafting? get it to work? i'm still not havin any luck..


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 13, 2011)

have you any seeds for this lol


THESkunkMunkie said:


> My Killing Fields f3, grown in coco (15L pot) hand fed ~ Full Canna nutrient/additive line
> She's @ Day#79 now and ready to come down tomorrow. 6"ft tall (inc pot) and is just one hell of a gorgeous colourfull & frosty satty lady, what more can I say...
> I'm more than happy with the turn out of this big sweetie and I love how she just lumbers over, looking so top heavey like she does.
> I love this strain and it's now one of my new fav' smokes. She's a true connoissuer sativa on every level imo, and I highly rate this beast of Sannies for any serious sativa lover to try at least once, And I'm looking forward to trying out some more of Sannies strains now after my exp' with this one.
> Hope you all enjoy the Pic's, I love to share ...


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 13, 2011)

ordered lol


----------



## tardis (Sep 13, 2011)

Killed my males and now starting seeds. Whacha think:

2 TGA Subcool Vortex
2 G13 Labs Pineapple Express
2 Cali Connection Blackwater


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> Killed my males and now starting seeds. Whacha think:
> 
> 2 TGA Subcool Vortex
> 2 G13 Labs Pineapple Express
> 2 Cali Connection Blackwater


 the blackwater looks dank.. i've been thinking of growing it lately...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds good tardis and racer I've been thinking the same but I only have 1 seed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds good tardis and racer I've been thinking the same but I only have 1 seed.


 damn, i think i may have two packs of them, maybe possibly, lol.. or is it two packs of the jamaican me crazies i have i think it is and only one of the blackwaters..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 13, 2011)

lol yeah, you have 2 packs of the jamaican...you got em for freebies.

ive been wantin to grow my blackwater since i got em when it first dropped...but im waitin til i have a good breeding male.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah, you have 2 packs of the jamaican...you got em for freebies.
> 
> ive been wantin to grow my blackwater since i got em when it first dropped...but im waitin til i have a good breeding male.


 my one friend is starting a grow back up after a break for personal reasons, and she's drooling all over the blackwaters in the attitude, i'm thinking i'm going to have to hook her up with a few beans to see them grow out.. i don't think i've seen anyone around grow that strain out yet either..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 13, 2011)

I might look into that skunkie, coco lasts a long time. 

I didn't even repot my reveging plushberry, I think that's why she revegged so fast, and cuz I left so much foliage. I was careful and even left a bunch of fan leaves, she was throwin single blades in 2 weeks.

How long did u veg your killing fields skunkie? There beautiful.

I never tried the grafting since I reveged cmt. 

Tardis u were right about the pineapple express, I like both but 1 Is a monster so extremely vigorous. Maybe one of the fastest veggers I've had.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 13, 2011)

One of my YT friends is rockin some Blackwaters atm, check this out there's loads of his flower pic's and he has some great vid's too, check these out Racerboy all in one thread for you mate >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=378

Lastwood Cheers fella, the KF in those pic's was given 5 weeks veg from (reg') seed mate.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> One of my YT friends is rockin some Blackwaters atm, check this out there's loads of his flower pic's and he has some great vid's too, check these out Racerboy all in one thread for you mate >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=378
> 
> Lastwood Cheers fella, the KF in those pic's was given 5 weeks veg from (reg') seed mate.


 lol, you're too good to me skunk..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> my one friend is starting a grow back up after a break for personal reasons, and she's drooling all over the blackwaters in the attitude, i'm thinking i'm going to have to hook her up with a few beans to see them grow out.. i don't think i've seen anyone around grow that strain out yet either..


I got a boy growing blackwater now. He got some nice pics up in his thread his name is dwezelitsame. Check it out


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 13, 2011)

Just want all you dudes know Beanho just released a bunch of different blockhead x's also blockhead f2s over @hempdepot


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 13, 2011)

yup, it was mentioned before...i have some blockhead f2's on the way


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 13, 2011)

Just a refresher sometimes things get lost in the vast number of pages we got going here!! Lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 13, 2011)

This thread looks like alot of fun. Thought I'd post my current list as I like to try to get my hands on good genetics too.

TGA PLUSHBERRY
TGA CHERNOBYL
TGA AGENT ORANGE
TGA JACKS CLEANER II
TGA PANDORAS BOX
TGA SPACE QUEEN
TGA APOLLO13BX
TGA JTR
TGA HONEYMOON MIX
TGA FLOATER
GOOEYBREEDER PURE GOOEY 
GOOEYBREEDER 13TH OUBLIETTE
NEFERETI C99 F3'S
HOTHOUSE FLOWERS CHERRY AK47
CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE LAMBSBERRY
CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE BLUE BOMBER
BLACK THAI X SOUR DIESEL IBL
ELITE GENETICS ULTIMATE MOONDAWG
OUTLAW GENETICS DOJABERRY
ALPHAKRONIK SNOWDAWG BX
HEAVEN SCENT PHARMS SPACE PRINCESS
BODHISEEDS PURPLE MOONSHINE
BODHISEEDS PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X AFGOOEY X SOUR DIESEL IBL
QLEANER X JTR
AGENT ORANGE X JTR
ORANGE VELVET BX
SPACE QUEEN X QLEANER
DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
QLEANER X DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
REZDOGS SD IBL BX
DEVILDIESEL (DEVILBERRY X ECSD)
(JC II X SWEET TOOTH 1.1) X ECSD
WHIE WIDOW X ECSD
QUERKLE X LUI (legends ultimate indica)
(SR71 PURPLE KUSH X APPALACHIA) X STRAWBERRY CREME
CHEM 91 X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
CHEM D X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
ECSD X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
TCVG - PANDORAS BOX X GORILLA GRAPE

That was alot of typing. Gotta keep things dank!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 14, 2011)

here's a few additions to my list..
orange banana kush
chocolate banana kush
insane jane
california sunset
whirly bird
raskal ape
valley dojo f2's
all by jaws..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 14, 2011)

I was gonna throw 1 bubba in cuz I got 11 in my pack and I couldn't resist, but bein such a slow vegger I did 2. 

This is the most seeds I've started at once now its still less than 20 but I had 1 female out of 5 jedis/tahoes and 5 anesthesia

I think if environment rly does affect plant sex, then the high temps in my veg tent during the day is what's fucking me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2011)

It seems likely Jedi Kush is straying to show male. So I think I will bin it. I'll staff some super silver haze seeds now and some Tahoe og.


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 14, 2011)

Seems like theres always some dank strains in here-..Batman , racer you got some nice picks there.. I aint grown any but still they sound dank..

Hey all them pics slowing down my tiny 3g skunk munkie jk.. Pics are quality though them killing fields..nice .. whats the taste on that? 

Im hoping i dont turn out like you did last wood, i wouldnt mind just one of each(fingers crossed) but i do have a few clones to replace any males with .

Have my first seeds from my cross chesse x unknown x Lemon skunk ..I've left half on the plant as not all were looking ripe, this was the plant that had a few problems in the start of flower(some sort of stem rot)so i chucked it outside with the male i had ,i survived but only gave a small amount of seed,the other to plants that i have been seeded were more developed when the got seed so they should gice me at least 50 good seeds each .

Been looking at leprechun seeds since someone mentioned he had a similar space queen strain, im wondering with his list of strains how come i dont se more grows of them, are they any good?Who had them first him lep or sub ?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 14, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Seems like theres always some dank strains in here-..Batman , racer you got some nice picks there.. I aint grown any but still they sound dank..
> 
> Hey all them pics slowing down my tiny 3g skunk munkie jk.. Pics are quality though them killing fields..nice .. whats the taste on that?
> 
> ...


 yah, lep seems to be one of those co's that seem to fly under the radar for the most part i agree... i had to look up a bunch of strains awhile back for another site, and in doing i ran into a lot of the lep stuff, and it sounded really dank when i read about them, and i had never really heard much about them before that, so after reading that, i kept an eye out for any info on them, and i happened upon a few grows of them since, and everyone who grows it, really seems to like them and talk good about them.. and their gear is super cheap as well, around $40 / $60 a ten pack for most of them... well worth a shot in my eyes..


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, lep seems to be one of those co's that seem to fly under the radar for the most part i agree... i had to look up a bunch of strains awhile back for another site, and in doing i ran into a lot of the lep stuff, and it sounded really dank when i read about them, and i had never really heard much about them before that, so after reading that, i kept an eye out for any info on them, and i happened upon a few grows of them since, and everyone who grows it, really seems to like them and talk good about them.. and their gear is super cheap as well, around $40 / $60 a ten pack for most of them... well worth a shot in my eyes..


I aint knocking subcool in anyway but i thought he made the spacequeen strain ,its only since ive been looking into breeding i found that he just made hes version of it and only from Ten pack of seeds -Best 4 males and fem were used . Anyway i was surprised at that cause the way its marketed you'd think it was hes own strain. Just my impression. 
And lep seems to have the exact same but im guessing he had a few more seeds to chose from so why would hes version not be better that subs? 

It seems like you need good marketing in this seed game and catchy names help alot lollipop Vs space queen .. Id chose the second everytime..


----------



## itslogics (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got in recently from Gypsy:

Bog's- Sourbubble
SOL- Blubonic

Freebie:

Sam Skunkman's- Thai Haze x Skunk#1

I don't really want this pack at all! Although they gave me 10 seeds lol. 13 weeks is a long time for me....

Germinated 5 outta 5 with both Blubonic and Sour Bubble, and all of them showed roots in 2 days. I've heard sour bubble was supposed to be hard to germ, but blubonic took longer than sour bubble. Also I can't wait to get my hands on some Sour Alien Kush or any of the alien strain..Mmmm 

I have a question though for those who ordered from Cannazon, did you guys use Moneygram or Western Union, cause I don't want to be asked a lot of questions about why I'm sending money out.

Vegging in the tent right now are:

Skunk #1
PowerSkunk
Chem4 Og
Blubonic 
Sourbubble


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll be updating my list shortly as happy haole seeds was super fucking cool and is gifting me some beans to do a grow show on another forum.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 14, 2011)

There's a "Mix pack" give away on the Cali Connect' forum!! first come first served basis in return for Bud pic's!! 

Heads up if your on the CC board to get your ass over there now lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2011)

What they giving a mix pack or a pack of ogiesel?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 14, 2011)

the tude is also giving out free cali con mix packs with any cali con pack ordered. looks i'm gona pick up a pack of tahoe og.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What they giving a mix pack or a pack of ogiesel?


 Whats been up wyteberry? Long time no talk....hows life?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Whats been up wyteberry? Long time no talk....hows life?


 Everything is cool. I've been around how u been? How is that fire you got growing?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> the tude is also giving out free cali con mix packs with any cali con pack ordered. looks i'm gona pick up a pack of tahoe og.


I was thinking about grabbing something from them but I don't know what to get..
I really want some Gage green genetics so I think I might just wait for them


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm so broke I really wanna get in on that cali con promo. Hope it lasts a while.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 14, 2011)

im in the same boat kinda ..i wanna cop some of those Blockhead F2s while they last and a couple other strains, but im broke as fuck...im hoping they have some to for awhile longer

fingers crossed for both of us lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 14, 2011)

I might get in on that by grabbing a fem pack of Tahoe og.
I'm hoping that mix pack got some of the alien lines and the sfv og in it


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I might get in on that by grabbing a fem pack of Tahoe og.
> I'm hoping that mix pack got some of the alien lines and the sfv og in it


Your a member of the CC forum wyte get your ass over there for a pack for free bro!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your a member of the CC forum wyte get your ass over there for a pack for free bro!!


Yeah I just posted in that thread I'll see what happens and let ya guys know..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 15, 2011)

I either want larry, chemvalleykush or sour og

Any reviews on the jamaican gear yet? Kinda unnappealing to me. The jamaican d looks good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

the jamaican looks dank to me, but i haven't grown any out yet, just the larry, and i'm growing pre98 fem now as well.. i think wyte said he wasn't that crazy about their sour og as well... i think it was wyte at least..
and i know skunk loves their tahoe, which is always good enough for me..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 15, 2011)

i ran sour og, and it wasnt impressive at all....nice coloring and decent smoke, but the yield was WAY too low for me. but, i only ran a single bean, so im sure there are some better phenos in there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2011)

2emerep said I'm in on it so I guess I wait and see what's up. I'm excited about this right here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the jamaican looks dank to me, but i haven't grown any out yet, just the larry, and i'm growing pre98 fem now as well.. i think wyte said he wasn't that crazy about their sour og as well... i think it was wyte at least..
> and i know skunk loves their tahoe, which is always good enough for me..


 Yeah it was me my sour og hermied on me but I've seen some pretty good grows from the sour og I might run it again.

But honestly everything else I ran is very impressive like Tahoe,deadhead,pre98 bubba,corleone Kush and the males I've got also been some studs Chem valley Kush and Julius caeser. Cali conn got some dank


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2011)

Jedi's lookin good too ....












^^ Day#27 in flower and packing on the frost & weight nice n early ...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/460594-jedi-kush-cali-connect-indoor.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 15, 2011)

Damnit I'm so mad all my cali gear was males. That looks so bomb skunkie.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

damn skunk, those buds look fucking thick as hell for 20 some days of flower, jesus h christ, lol.. your grows never cease to amaze me skunk.. good work of course, again, lol..
how many days or weeks are they supposed to go for skunk? like what's cali con say about the flower period on them?? not that that matters much, just wondering..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn skunk, those buds look fucking thick as hell for 20 some days of flower, jesus h christ, lol.. your grows never cease to amaze me skunk.. good work of course, again, lol..
> how many days or weeks are they supposed to go for skunk? like what's cali con say about the flower period on them?? not that that matters much, just wondering..


Thanx RB I do my best fella  and it said on the pack 65-75 days, but I may just have a quick pheno on my hands here mate tbh, here's my other at the same age...












This one I reckon will go for round the time specified I'm guessing 10 weeks myself but like her sista shes packin on the resin real early too. I've got clones of both my JK phenos saved as this will be a very tough choice in overall keeper imo.


----------



## backwoodsburner (Sep 15, 2011)

Anybody know any sativa strains that grow well in michigan?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 15, 2011)

hey backwoods...im a county north of ya.

have you been in the michigan outdoor thread?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 15, 2011)

Are u michiginians or michiginers?


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 15, 2011)

Neither michiganders


----------



## tardis (Sep 15, 2011)

US Customs got my Grapestompers.  (and my Sour Hazey Jones).

I called attitude and told them, they told m to email their websie with a picture of the packaging. I did that now i'm waiting on their response. Let you know if they come through after all the money i've spnt with them.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> US Customs got my Grapestompers.  (and my Sour Hazey Jones).
> 
> I called attitude and told them, they told m to email their websie with a picture of the packaging. I did that now i'm waiting on their response. Let you know if they come through after all the money i've spnt with them.


 Can you explain a bit?? Customs just sent you the package with the seeds taken out? Sorry to hear that...


----------



## tardis (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Can you explain a bit?? Customs just sent you the package with the seeds taken out? Sorry to hear that...


Yeah, customs sent me the package with green customs tape on it and Tshirt inside but no seeds.

And I don't expect them to be able to replace the grapestompers since they don't ahve them, but if they ask me for a replacement, what should I choose? 

I hope attitude comes through as I paid for the shirt and all. Don't want to wind up with just an expensive shirt.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Can you explain a bit?? Customs just sent you the package with the seeds taken out? Sorry to hear that...


 yah, that's usually what happens.. i've had one order from sannies get snagged.. when i went to open it, i saw that it had been stapled shut, right then my heart dropped like a rock.. when i opened it, no seeds, just a damn letter explaining to me that someone had tried sending me contraband, shame on that person, opps, that was me, lol..
and damn tardis.. i was really torn as at first i didn't get the guarentee on my order, put i immediately emailed them after thinking about it for like two seconds and talking about it on here, and they held my package for like a week till i figured out how to call the uk from the us and pay the extra money for the order, and they finally sent it.. i have to say, the chic on the phone couldn't have been any nicer as well..

i don't know what they're going to do for the grape stompers bx though as i'm almost 100% sure that they are sold out again.. man, that fucking blows for sure..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> Yeah, customs sent me the package with green customs tape on it and Tshirt inside but no seeds.
> 
> And I don't expect them to be able to replace the grapestompers since they don't ahve them, but if they ask me for a replacement, what should I choose?
> 
> I hope attitude comes through as I paid for the shirt and all. Don't want to wind up with just an expensive shirt.


 i'm sure they will take care of you tardis.. i've never had an order from them get snagged, fingers crossed and knocking on wood atm, but i also always pay the extra, isn't that what it's for?? it really does suck though that they're not going to have the grape stompers to resend.. that is exactly why i paid extra for them as i ordered two packs of them along with a few other things..


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> Yeah, customs sent me the package with green customs tape on it and Tshirt inside but no seeds.
> 
> And I don't expect them to be able to replace the grapestompers since they don't ahve them, but if they ask me for a replacement, what should I choose?
> 
> I hope attitude comes through as I paid for the shirt and all. Don't want to wind up with just an expensive shirt.


 Man that sucks...sorry again. Thanks for the info. 


racerboy71 said:


> yah, that's usually what happens.. i've had one order from sannies get snagged.. when i went to open it, i saw that it had been stapled shut, right then my heart dropped like a rock.. when i opened it, no seeds, just a damn letter explaining to me that someone had tried sending me contraband, shame on that person, opps, that was me, lol..
> and damn tardis.. i was really torn as at first i didn't get the guarentee on my order, put i immediately emailed them after thinking about it for like two seconds and talking about it on here, and they held my package for like a week till i figured out how to call the uk from the us and pay the extra money for the order, and they finally sent it.. i have to say, the chic on the phone couldn't have been any nicer as well..
> 
> i don't know what they're going to do for the grape stompers bx though as i'm almost 100% sure that they are sold out again.. man, that fucking blows for sure..


 Man your right, that does blow. I have never ordered from a seed bank (here in California). You ever grow out those bastard seeds?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

*How do you store your seeds? 

I've always kept mine dry and in the dark. The temps will fluctuate with the house temps (70-85). I may have heard of using the fridge. What's everyones take on that? The first seeds I bred were collected in 2009, still sprouting in these conditions. I use little plastic bead storage containers. Much like the containers hash or keif comes in from the club. They got em at Michaels (craft store) and I've seen em at Wall-mart. 10 dollars gets ya 24 of them. *


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man that sucks...sorry again. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Man your right, that does blow. I have never ordered from a seed band (here in California).


 yah, me eitehr aeviaanah.. lol.. i kid, i kid.. i've been a pretty good boy though the last few weeks or months now that i've been on umemployment..
mr c finally got my cash for my last order on cannazon as well this week, so i'm pretty stoked to see what all i'll be getting from there as well..


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, me eitehr aeviaanah.. lol.. i kid, i kid.. i've been a pretty good boy though the last few weeks or months now that i've been on umemployment..
> mr c finally got my cash for my last order on cannazon as well this week, so i'm pretty stoked to see what all i'll be getting from there as well..


 you ever grow out those bastard seeds?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn tardis u must be heartbroken. 2 epic strains. I'm sad for u. 

Well you can try and claim them


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> you ever grow out those bastard seeds?


 which bastard seeds would that be a??


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn they must have x-ray'd ur package right? How else would they know? It was stealth.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn they must have x-ray'd ur package right? How else would they know? It was stealth.


 i don't think x raying a pack that has seeds in it is going to show up as much under the x ray being that seeds are organic.. i'd think that they would act much the same way as say skin would in an x ray, not at all, lol.. now, i'm only guessing on this fact, but it seems to make sense to me..
i'm sure by now they well know what to look out for in the mail.. i've seen countless idiots right on this site post up pix of their package from the tude, showing the shipping label and everything, even wrote down what it said on the customs tag.. i was like wtf man, but some people will never fucking learn..
i i even asked one person to take down such pix, and they got all shitty with me and said that if they really wanted to know what the package looked like, they would simply order some seeds themselves.. i felt like climbing through my keyboard and strangling them, but what can you do..
i honestly think it's amazing that any seed orders get here some times, lol, but seriously though..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 15, 2011)

fuck, tardis, sorry to hear that man.

i got a package today from a trade...there was a hole in the side of the envelope and nothing inside, i really dont see how they could have just fallen out a rip that size, i think someone at customs kept them for themselves since i got no letter from them lol,...last time i dealt with this dude everything inside was completely crushed...

im with you racer, im surprised anymore when i get my package...people are very open with how they are shipped...fuckin idiots. one dude posted pics of it and you could easily read his address lol...i think i remember him gettin pissy with someone in that thread, it was probably you.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *How do you store your seeds?
> 
> I've always kept mine dry and in the dark. The temps will fluctuate with the house temps (70-85). I may have heard of using the fridge. What's everyones take on that? The first seeds I bred were collected in 2009, still sprouting in these conditions. I use little plastic bead storage containers. Much like the containers hash or keif comes in from the club. They got em at Michaels (craft store) and I've seen em at Wall-mart. 10 dollars gets ya 24 of them. *


i keep mine in glass vials with desiccant in them, the vials are stored in a tackle box...seems to work for me. the fridge would help, at least i think it would anyway, but i dont think its necessary. i kept some bagseed in a cigarette pack cellophane that was singed shut, just kept that bag on a shelf in my closet, it was 5 or 6 years later that i sprouted them, i got around a 90% germ rate on those.

sounds like you got em stored right, should last for years to come.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *How do you store your seeds?
> 
> I've always kept mine dry and in the dark. The temps will fluctuate with the house temps (70-85). I may have heard of using the fridge. What's everyones take on that? The first seeds I bred were collected in 2009, still sprouting in these conditions. I use little plastic bead storage containers. Much like the containers hash or keif comes in from the club. They got em at Michaels (craft store) and I've seen em at Wall-mart. 10 dollars gets ya 24 of them. *


 
I put mine in brown tinted glass vials, then fill the vials to the top with brown rice. Shake em around a lil bit so they are evenly distributed throughout the rice. Then I take this "snickers" tin, and fill it up with my collection of glass vials (labeled of course), and place it in the back of my freezer. I figure I will never be able to grow all the seeds at once, so I keep them in the cyrogenics chamber, until their day comes. I need to probably start loking for another tin, this one is starting to fill up. I need one strictly for my freebies.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> I put mine in brown tinted glass vials, then fill the vials to the top with brown rice. Shake em around a lil bit so they are evenly distributed throughout the rice. Then I take this "snickers" tin, and fill it up with my collection of glass vials (labeled of course), and place it in the back of my freezer. I figure I will never be able to grow all the seeds at once, so I keep them in the cyrogenics chamber, until their day comes. I need to probably start loking for another tin, this one is starting to fill up. I need one strictly for my freebies.


 Freezer huh? How long have you gone from the time you harvest the seed to newly emerged sprout?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't do anything fancy with mine. I thought I could never grow all the strains I want, but now I think I can.

I'm just runnin thru everything I can get my hands on that sounds good or is elite. And I will have my all time favorites and keepers in a few yrs that I will get intimate with.

My little rom seedlings are the best lookin of the bunch. I can't wait, there my most anticipated strain. Probably been 5 yrs since I've had some rom


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

I just do the same as you aeviaanah with storing my seeds and they germ fine. As long as it's cool, dry and dark where you store them in your air tight container your golden imo mate.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got my order from Attitude.

Tahoe OG and the mix pack.

Be handy if they actually knew what was in this mix pack.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm still waiting on my order of the gorilla grapes to come in ... after reading that post the other night, i can't wait for them to get here to say the least.. that would fucking blow .. shit, i won't allow myself to think that though, lol.. good vibes..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 16, 2011)

That's heartbreaking news Tardis, damn customs!!. I hope you get better luck with your re-send mate.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm still waiting on my order of the gorilla grapes to come in ... after reading that post the other night, i can't wait for them to get here to say the least.. that would fucking blow .. shit, i won't allow myself to think that though, lol.. good vibes..


where'd you find the gorilla grape??


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

I got some gorilla grapes


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I got some gorilla grapes


Me too.. That's one purple urkle I am interested in trying along with the magic monkey.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 16, 2011)

can anyone tell me about the Aloha 98 White Widow? ive never bought seeds before but they have it crossed with a pre 98 Bubbab Kush. i hear that strain is the shiz naz razzle dazzle!!! oh yeah, i have a lot of strains on deck, but never placed an order before. i have more order in and im one click away!!! i just thought i would attempt to get some info first. thanks in advanced!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> can anyone tell me about the Aloha 98 White Widow? ive never bought seeds before but they have it crossed with a pre 98 Bubbab Kush. i hear that strain is the shiz naz razzle dazzle!!! oh yeah, i have a lot of strains on deck, but never placed an order before. i have more order in and im one click away!!! i just thought i would attempt to get some info first. thanks in advanced!!


 i got pre98 in clone and seed form...it is the shit. not big on the white widow i have grown.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me too.. That's one purple urkle I am interested in trying along with the magic monkey.


 Yea i got a purple urkle goin too. grandaddy as well...a


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 16, 2011)

I got 2 pre 98 bubba bx I'm about to put in coco today. I'm tryin somethin new germin. I'm leaving the sprout in the paper towel till it sheds the seed casing. With the high temps in my veg tent durin the days, if a seedling gets to hot the shell gets stuck on there rly hard and I killed a few seedlings tryin to get the shell off. 

I did this 1 time before and it worked good. 1 bubba has thrown its shell and the other is close. 

Out of all the seedlings I started, I really wanna find a good rom mother.

I also am going to learn to clone in coco. I hate cleaning the damn cloner everytime. If it takes another week its fine with me, I just gotta figure out how I'm gonna do it, I may need a 7 inch dome, I think mine is only 4. I have one of those plastic 72 cell divider things but I don't know how hard it will be to get a clone out of one of those cells. I'm thinking if I get a dome big enough I can just cut the bottome 2" off of 16oz beercups and use those in one of the 2" plastic trays. 

If I use coco then I can't forget to plug something in and kill them all.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea i got a purple urkle goin too. grandaddy as well...a


nice, i have an urkle and gorilla grape in veg right now.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 16, 2011)

fuck man...my buddy just left, he brought some jack herer x trainwreck...it was easily the frostiest shit ive ever seen in person, true one hitter quitter bud. im fucked up. if anyone has jack herer and trainwreck, i say you need to get crackin


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Freezer huh? How long have you gone from the time you harvest the seed to newly emerged sprout?


I myself have not had the opportunity to go years, but the way it works is like a permanent winter. The seeds don't know how long winter is, all they know is when it starts and when it stops. While frozen they don't age (to speak), staying in suspended animation until they are needed. Theoretically the seeds could out last your whole family bloodline if frozen properly. and as slow as I am, I am sure I will be leaving heirlooms to my grandchildren.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man...my buddy just left, he brought some jack herer x trainwreck...it was easily the frostiest shit ive ever seen in person, true one hitter quitter bud. im fucked up. if anyone has jack herer and trainwreck, i say you need to get crackin


 i do...but not jack in pure form....my jack would be in 
jack the ripper
hollands hope x jack herrer x shoreline x herijuana

i got trainwreck in seed
also trainwreck x earlyskunk

something like this?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> I myself have not had the opportunity to go years, but the way it works is like a permanent winter. The seeds don't know how long winter is, all they know is when it starts and when it stops. While frozen they don't age (to speak), staying in suspended animation until they are needed. Theoretically the seeds could out last your whole family bloodline if frozen properly. and as slow as I am, I am sure I will be leaving heirlooms to my grandchildren.


 Good way to put it, i know the cold slows EVERYTHING down. I just am looking for someone to confirm proper temperatures ect. Thanks!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

some new work...

under the 1000w vert (which really needs a hood) we have : legion og , hash bomb , and afghan kush

running the above hand fed in amended coco.

under the 800w of mh & hps cool tube there is : northern lights blue , mad shack , hash bomb , and afghan kush

my new flavor for ebb & flow is rockwool mini cubes (crutons). 
sick medium with tons more "power" than clay pellets.
speaking strictly in metaphor of course.

you can see what a difference 10 days makes between drops.

the empty 4x2 (under 800w of mh & hps) will be full next week.

24 nicely bearding afghan kush ready rooted and growing.

this is the first time i will have ever run biologically active rezzies & root stimulator the entire flower cycle.
sick results & zero nasties.

i've been cloning (dwc) with bacto & endo for over a year with killer results... now just applying the theory to practice large scale.

imo... bacto & endo in the rez are 100x better than fu*king with 29% h2o2 ...which i now use to simply clean & sterilize.

*

just cracked sensi shiva skunk , double white (ww x great white shark) , & chocolate mind melt (nlx (elite euro clone) x chocolate rain)

a fine fine fine farmer sent me cuts of "og graze" and the legendary "hawgsbreath".

rocking a sick houston shoreline mom too.

*
the large beaster (bush) in the first pic is : legion og (pestilence og x mass super skunk).

im back in action 
enjoy.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm looking for some gorilla grape beans or a cut!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

Where the hell have you been gud karma? 

I rly like pestilence. Wish I could get a cut or x of it.

And I'm with u puff n tuff, I want some gorilla grape, or dpd or black rose


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

Where the hell have you been gud karma? 

I rly like pestilence. Wish I could get a cut or x of it.

And I'm with u puff n tuff, I want some gorilla grape, or dpd or black rose


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

you guys are crazy with all this hype for gorilla grape.

and i got beans of magic monkey... in my brief stint on cann*tics.

why not go big willey style ==> grand daddy purps

i had some nugs (trade) so frosty trichs were falling off and making noise on my countertop 

*

while i grow much i still dont know everything. 

can one of you guys tell me what the thingy i see guys/gals using under their bulbs? 

looks like a little cheapy wing with holes all in it... right under the bulb. 

are they scaled to bulb size?

*

i've been under the radar and "re-organizing" my personal life.

thanks for asking lastwood means tons.

pm sent


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> can anyone tell me about the Aloha 98 White Widow? ive never bought seeds before but they have it crossed with a pre 98 Bubbab Kush. i hear that strain is the shiz naz razzle dazzle!!! oh yeah, i have a lot of strains on deck, but never placed an order before. i have more order in and im one click away!!! i just thought i would attempt to get some info first. thanks in advanced!!


the aloha cut was supposedly taken (stolen really) from shantibaba's original white widow mom.

crossed with bubba ...makes me kinda smile.

try it & tell us.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

Gud karma there called deflectors and there supposed to eliminate the hot spot directly under the bulb, supposedly by reflecting and evening out the light.

Never used one, but that's the theory.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

very cool... thanks dude.

after a little looking, they're called "super speaders".

and never haveing seen them i knew they had to be scaled to bulb size : larger & smaller version(s)

interestingly looks like i might need to play with a pair of those


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 17, 2011)

I got GDP x c99 but I want the gorilla grape and heaths black rose.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

you have the dgp x c99 beans? or plants? 

cause i only wanna hear about plants 

moms & next generaton of dank.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 17, 2011)

Beans but they are about to be on the sprouting block next.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

The sprouting block huh?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

hydrofarm makes those dont they?

lol


----------



## tardis (Sep 17, 2011)

Anyone Know if the odds of all my future seed orders being taken by customs now that one has become likely? I'm not going to be able to change my address so I want to know if I should ever bother ordering seeds again?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> Anyone Know if the odds of all my future seed orders being taken by customs now that one has become likely? I'm not going to be able to change my address so I want to know if I should ever bother ordering seeds again?


 I don't know what to say about that. But I'm sure people had orders taken before and still receive the next order.


----------



## tardis (Sep 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know what to say about that. But I'm sure people had orders taken before and still receive the next order.


Only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 17, 2011)

im gonna say LAY LOW for a while.

been there & done this... i say, strong chance you're on a list.

but its not the "most wanted" or anything like that.

i had several orders back to back type taken. laid low for three months (arbitrary for me) & now shit is showing up again.

try and change your safe addy.

can u use a different name as i hear that works short term.

play safe!


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 17, 2011)

Racer has had an order grabbed and he still orders.

If I had one caught id quit buyin. I almost have everything I need to have a kick ass stable of mothers and just cut a few clones.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a couple cement blocks with a piece of plywood over them under the t8 so it's my sprouting block.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah I think one more order and I will end out my seed stocking season (maybe). Its about time start for sprouting season. So far my collection is 

KC brains mango (about 16)
Dutch Passion Blueberry Fem'd (5 pack)
Mandala Seeds Ganesh (10 pack)
Next Generation Romulan (5 pack)
TGA Subcool's Plush Berry (10 pack)
Next Generation GrapeGod (10 pack..I think)

Freebies:
Homegrown Fantaseeds Northern Light
World of Seeds Legend Collection New York 47
Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack
World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
Royal Queen Seeds Blue Mistic Feminized
Royal Queen Seeds Ice Feminized
World of seeds Afghan kush ryder
Dinafem Seeds Cheese

But I'm not happy with this collection this summer. I think I want to do one more order. Either "TH Seeds bubblegum" "Gage green grape stomper (if it ever comes in stock)" orrr "Cali con pre 98 bubba (If I can ever afford em)". So far the bubblegum looks like the next choice, but if that stomper comes in....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I'm with.u on the stomper. I still want it myself but for some reason I think the next time will be a while before they show up again.I'm waiting for some seeds before I pop more. Tahoe and ssh is first on the list. My pre 98 bubba is almost done. I say another 2 more weeks and she will be ready eventho it might be sooner. The hairs are already turning and pulling back. The buds are showing with frost.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm gonna pop a couple 1999 ssh's. Weather is looking favorable to get the flower room up and running again.
Wyte maybe we can switch a cut or 2. Let me know.


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 18, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> Yeah I think one more order and I will end out my seed stocking season (maybe). Its about time start for sprouting season. So far my collection is
> 
> KC brains mango (about 16)
> Dutch Passion Blueberry Fem'd (5 pack)
> ...


Yeah its always the last order until the next special


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 18, 2011)

Well the promos have been super lame lately. Guess its lucky for me sinced I'm broke. 

Id like to get down on the cali con special


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 18, 2011)

parentage?

fu*k the cali con mix pack.

 

gimme something legit & swerve knows im right.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 18, 2011)

what you guys think of this strain? perks, downers? im growing in a smallish space indoors and dont like auto flowers
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-violator-kush-feminized/prod_38.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think ur gonna find any barneys fanatics in here.

Right there with greenhouse to me.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 18, 2011)

Famed mix pack?? Wtf is that??


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 18, 2011)

What up fellas..... Got my kos iron Cindy about a week ago took forever from hemp depot. 

Hey puffntuff r u gonna be keepin a mom of that ssh?


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 18, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> parentage?
> 
> fu*k the cali con mix pack.
> 
> ...


That is an Intriguing offer. But do you just get a batch of seeds or is there geneology and seperate packaging


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I keep moms of everything I pop just in case I have a pheno I like if not it gets flowered.


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone here sick of Jimi Hendrix and
Supply the demand?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 18, 2011)

The famed pack is unlabled.


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> The famed pack is unlabled.


Then you might as well pick a bean from bag seed


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 18, 2011)

O I'm sure they will be bomb still. Could be anything.

Maybe some bomb pollinations swerve tried just for a promo


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 18, 2011)

i'd disagree.

swerve isnt all that forthright.

i've seen his garden in pics with PM. 
tell me how a master herbalist charging $100+ a pack of beans has such shitty plants?

i also know he put out some suspect gear and hasnt made good.

not saying cali connect gear isnt up to par (i have jedi kush & jamaican me crazy) but dude definitely gets my squinty stink eye


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah I keep moms of everything I pop just in case I have a pheno I like if not it gets flowered.


Well when I come up to fish next year keep that in mind


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2011)

I hear what you are saying but the guy has some serious gear. I've grown enough strains from him to say Rhe Cali connection is one if the top companies. Tahoe and deadhead og I did my first round with them and them 2 alone had me sold and this was from pick n mix @ the attitude seed bank. The Larry og I got is fire so is the corleone. This will be my first time with thier pre98 bubba but by the looks of it she is something I will be keeping. All of these plus soe others like ogeisel, blackwater and sfv og could be in that pack so I say you definitely coming out with a winner.

Also the man been true with me about any questions I asked him so he is good in my book.


gudkarma said:


> i'd disagree.
> 
> swerve isnt all that forthright.
> 
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 19, 2011)

wyteberry... like i say, its all different experiences.

not dissing as much as relating what i _know_ to be true.

still, no lie, i have a quality cut of tahoe og (and sannie's extrema) on the way to my lab from a SUPER DUPER mega awesome fine farmer.

swerve had pics of his garden in a popular publication... i was shocked how unkempt his set up looked & the condition of his plants were... well... laughable.

nevertheless, i have personally seen, held, grinded, and smoked the corleone ==> impressive smoke

and i would love love love to get a sweet cut of the larry og as i also _know_ that is some mega flame.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 19, 2011)

Gotta love the Tahoe... it's a great smoke . But I wasn't impressed by DH at all really. I'm hoping my Jedi will be on par with the Tahoe, so far it's lookin good .


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 19, 2011)

any pics of the jedi?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2011)

The jedi skunk has makes me want to keep my male Jedi and cross it. That thing us frosty to be almost 30 days and the buds are looking solid already.

Like I said gudkarma I hear you and I'm not trying to say you are wrong. I was just trying to share my exp and on top of explain why the mix pack is a good buy. Not only are you getting what you buy but with the mix pack added you have a high chance of getting a couple different keepers.

I'm waiting for a couple strains from swerve to come back out and some for him to release like most of the alien crosses and that sfv og(in the mix pack you have of chance of getting sfv og). Yes there are better genetics fir better prices but Cali conn is good over here.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 19, 2011)

you know me dude one thing gudkarma likes is a reccomendation from somebody ===> who actually grows strains.

as much shit as i talk about TGA, another super duper awesome farmer got me a cut of plushberry.

i love to eat my words (cause im a real man) & i love show & prove.

so i'll grow the above and if it does what i need it to do then i'll obviously be much tighter internet friends with the tga lovers.

and im very excited to bust off my cali connex "jamacian me crazy" ...but i opted for some of e$kobar's new creations.

funny when he (esko) makes a mix pack ...every detail of the parentage is listed ...i wonder why 

and i'll make my last insane statement of the day, stictly IMO, swerve couldn't clean e$ko's rezzies.

just sayin.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty excited about my 2 walhalla seedlings. First strain of esko and sannies I've grown.

Assuming I get a male and female I will be makin f2s since they're not gonna make anymore walhalla seeds.
Sannies jack x ladycane(ssh x g13)

O I also say pics of amnesia haze x g13 haze freebies I got from sannies, they look SOOO dank.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 19, 2011)

hey when is the Cali Con promo over at the tude? I could not find any start or end dates, and I cant make an order until next week.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like to see some Jedi pics myself. Got two beans sittin here.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2011)

Take a look at skunks journal plenty of pics.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Take a look at skunks journal plenty of pics.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/460594-jedi-kush-cali-connect-indoor.html 

I got another update coming in just a short while too, I just gotta upload the new pic's first


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have this beast in my flower room atm, check this girl out...












*Grape Stomper X ChemD-OG ~ @ Day#23*

They have some real fire on the way at GGG >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 19, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> hey when is the Cali Con promo over at the tude? I could not find any start or end dates, and I cant make an order until next week.


i think its just while supplies last.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 19, 2011)

i adopted a puppy yesterday. its a 7 week old jack russell terrier, he's all white except for the brown and black spots above his eyes. he is 3 pounds of pure terror lol, i have cats too and they all run from him. he is so fuckin hyper. i have no clue what to name him..


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 19, 2011)

Name him Cannable. No one will expect a lil jack russell to come around the corner when you yell "come here Cannable!"..... Or Godzilla


Good move on the adoption though. I adopted both my american bulldogs...best dogs I have ever had. They act as if they are grateful for it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2011)

i adopted a puppy yesterday. its a 7 week old jack russell terrier, he's all white except for the brown and black spots above his eyes. he is 3 pounds of pure terror lol, i have cats too and they all run from him. he is so fuckin hyper. i have no clue what to name him..[/QUOTE]

is it a boy or a girl cmt? looks like a girl right? our is the same color, a lab mix, and she's terror, the cat is getting her exorcise running away from her, lol.. my arm is so destroyed cuz she's always jumping on me when i'm on my laptop and destroys my arm, lol..
we named ours sandy, but we were thinking of like goldie, coffee, sandy, and a few others as well..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2011)

sweet... i just got my order from the tude with my grape stomper's and star bud from hortilab.. didn't get my free t shirt, but w/e, at least i got my damn seeds, which is what i was really worried about..


----------



## hempstead (Sep 19, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I have this beast in my flower room atm, check this girl out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
Tell me again why you guys don't post more bud porn in here?



cmt1984 said:


> i adopted a puppy yesterday. its a 7 week old jack russell terrier, he's all white except for the brown and black spots above his eyes. he is 3 pounds of pure terror lol, i have cats too and they all run from him. he is so fuckin hyper. i have no clue what to name him..


How about Jack? I adopted a cat a couple years ago and similar markings. heh



Smoking Loon said:


> Name him Cannable. No one will expect a lil jack russell to come around the corner when you yell "come here Cannable!"..... Or Godzilla
> 
> 
> Good move on the adoption though. I adopted both my american bulldogs...best dogs I have ever had. They act as if they are grateful for it.


American Bulldogs remind me of pitbulls on roids with a puppy's mentality. Awesome dogs, my cousin breeds them. They are so smart too but can come off as kinda goofy.



racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1794879View attachment 1794880View attachment 1794881
> 
> is it a boy or a girl cmt? looks like a girl right? our is the same color, a lab mix, and she's terror, the cat is getting her exorcise running away from her, lol.. my arm is so destroyed cuz she's always jumping on me when i'm on my laptop and destroys my arm, lol..
> we named ours sandy, but we were thinking of like goldie, coffee, sandy, and a few others as well..


Good job man save them poor babies from the pound. So sad. Labs are great dogs too, very protective.



I germed some TGA Deep Purple and after 7 days they finally popped. I was just about to toss em out. Glad I waited. They both popped at the same time too. 
Anyone else find Deep purple to be a slow germer?


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 19, 2011)

After a week drying i've popped my seeds, soaked then in water for 24hrs i can see 4 maybe 5 little tap roots starting . To behonest i did think these would sprout after only 7 days drying as i hear 3-4wks is best plus these 10 were most of the lighter looking seeds greyish green all rock solid though. 
I'm taking the rest of the seeds off this plant later and I'll probably take the other plaants down in the next 14 days.

This Lemon x cheese x unknown is a blind breeding project as i have'nt grown either of the strains out before , i'll be getting some cuts back of the Cheese x unknown and growing these along side them with a Lemon Skunk . Out of the three plants i seeded the plant that was getting thrown away smells the strongest and is the skinniest... 

repotted the Romul D,Jack T Ripper, Pschco Killer and Engineers Dream , out of the 12 i started with (3) of each only the rom (1died) and Jtr(2 have stunted) have failed , one looks stunted so bad so it'll be getting binned ,its in the small black pot. All the Breeders Boutique gears standing tall.. maybe cause there fresher who knows .. I think i'll be replacing the ED in the orange pot with one of the Rippers 
.Getting there first taste of the HPs today ,the rest of the cuts will be put in the hydros tomorrow.
Im up for testers for this LEM x CH x UNK , pm if any one wants to grow some ..who knows what might come out...


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 19, 2011)

I love tis thread, so many awesome ppl with awesome grows and collections.

Cmt, puppy names: querkle, double purple doja, (had a puppy named doja) I like jack too (jack herer)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I love tis thread, so many awesome ppl with awesome grows and collections.
> 
> Cmt, puppy names: querkle, double purple doja, (had a puppy named doja) I like jack too (jack herer)


 hah one of my dogs is named after a breeder lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 19, 2011)

Grimm? Shanti? 

Hm.... 

Oh wait I bet its. ARJAN?


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 19, 2011)

Name your dog cmt! Lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Grimm? Shanti?
> 
> Hm....
> 
> Oh wait I bet its. ARJAN?


 DJ Short cuz hes short lol


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 19, 2011)

call him "dank"


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 19, 2011)

lol cmt crossed my mind...as well as O.G....lots of good names out there. i definitely need something that you would expect a 150 pound dog to have. i like grimm and cannabal....carnage has also been passed around. thanks for all the comments everyone 

nice plants too guys, great work.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 19, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1794879View attachment 1794880View attachment 1794881
> 
> is it a boy or a girl cmt? looks like a girl right? our is the same color, a lab mix, and she's terror, the cat is getting her exorcise running away from her, lol.. my arm is so destroyed cuz she's always jumping on me when i'm on my laptop and destroys my arm, lol..
> we named ours sandy, but we were thinking of like goldie, coffee, sandy, and a few others as well..


thats a cute puppy..but they are always cute when they are little...and sleeping lol. its a boy. i thought it was a girl too until i picked em up. lol yeah, he is excersizing the shit put of my cats too lol.

lol your pup sounds just as nuts as mine.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 19, 2011)

if anybody reads this (usa) 

i need an air cooled hood for a 1000w bulb.

w or w/o cord no problem.

PM me.

thanks !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol cmt crossed my mind...as well as O.G....lots of good names out there. i definitely need something that you would expect a 150 pound dog to have. i like grimm and cannabal....carnage has also been passed around. thanks for all the comments everyone
> 
> nice plants too guys, great work.


 theres alota names, but its hard when its yur puppy to find one lol
call it Dizzle lol


----------



## Crash666 (Sep 19, 2011)

My girlfriend named her new puppy Ozzy. It fits him good, he's totally the prince of darkness! Another friend has a giant dog named Dozer.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

Just got my Firestarter from Sure Fire Seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2011)

That fire starter sounds like some real fire can't wait to see someone growing it


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That fire starter sounds like some real fire can't wait to see someone growing it


I might grow it out and start a blog about it. You can sign up for my blog for a one off payment of just £99.99.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I might grow it out and start a blog about it. You can sign up for my blog for a one off payment of just £99.99.


Rotflmao.... Surrrrrrrree


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That fire starter sounds like some real fire can't wait to see someone growing it


I got 2 in veg atm fella .


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I got 2 in veg atm fella .


I have my doubts about that level of THC being produced by HPS alone. It'll be interesting to see how yours turn out, as I have no idea when I'll get around to germinating mine.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I have my doubts about that level of THC being produced by HPS alone. It'll be interesting to see how yours turn out, as I have no idea when I'll get around to germinating mine.


I'll be starting a grow log off for them once I have veg outta the way first. I'm saving up pic's atm to get the veg cycle out in one post. I'm looking forwards to see if they live up to the standard of the parents used, esp' that WiFi. Those pic's are very impressive to say the least Shadders sure can grow.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

I never know what to expect with some of thewse outrageuos claims...my brother got some pitbull, in veg it lived up to its claims, in flower however, it looks like dirtweed sitting mext to C-99, mango kush and nl99.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 20, 2011)

its a bird, its a plane

its...

elbow city.

*

new drop comming soon


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> its a bird, its a plane
> 
> its...
> 
> ...


What is the plastic box for in the top left corner?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 20, 2011)

What a f*cking Week!
Just got some more goodies to add to my super dank list.

*SEEDS ARRIVED
*Plushberry
Banana Kush F8's
Sour Banana Kush
Chocolate Banana Kush
Vic's High
Northern Lights x Talk of Kabul

and Have these *coming in the mail-*

ECSD x C99 - Private Breeder
Double Dipped Sour Banana - Private Breeder
Strawberry Diesel x C99 - Private Breeder
Qleaner F2's  - Private Breeder
Alphakronilk's Jackpot Royale
Daywrecker [Headband] x C99 - Private Breeder
Tahoe OG Kush F2's - Private Breeder
Alphakronik's Cannabis
More Alphakronik's Snowdawg BX ! Muhahaha.. One of my fav's. Lime Fuely Funk!!

Cannabis is not addictive. Seed collecting an addiction? No. Okay well maybe. 
Hahahaha.

*My wishlist-
*More Cindy, F2's, F3's.. lead me to the Grail!!
Dannyboy Backcrosses, IBL, Danny come to the Batcave!!
Pisces Genetics Gear
Elite Genetics Gear
Alphakronik Gear
Agent Orange Crosses
Sour Apple
Sativa Diva's Chemical Nightmare

I'll be poppin these beans this year and posting bud shots here- MY THREAD
So anyone who wants to come see.. Subscibe!


My disclaimer:
I do not trade genetics on this site. I only like to post them for others who share the pain of this addiction to see my collection. I always obey the RIU rules and never once have I PM'ed a member seeking a trade.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 20, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What is the plastic box for in the top left corner?


 
duct muffler... homemade... i threaded it.

i searched it for you ==link==> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/378468-world-cheapest-duct-muffler.html

you muthafu*kers were sleeping on this but save yourself some $ fellow pimps & players.

works bomb... 600+ cfm through the air circut and NOT a sound outside 

stealth trumps all !

always be investing in your security.

wisdom dropped.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 20, 2011)

Sup batman skunk I was in ur intro thread on the other site

I see u have been pretty busy over there huh


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sup batman skunk I was in ur intro thread on the other site
> 
> I see u have been pretty busy over there huh


That's cool. Who were you over there?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 20, 2011)

Same name, 

I'm also always lookin for dannyboy seeds.

Got some dannyboy x masterlow from a trade. Never grown autos but he said there not fully auto jyst fast flowering. Idk.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 20, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> duct muffler... homemade... i threaded it.
> 
> i searched it for you ==link==> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/378468-world-cheapest-duct-muffler.html
> 
> ...


Great stuff.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Same name,
> 
> I'm also always lookin for dannyboy seeds.
> 
> Got some dannyboy x masterlow from a trade. Never grown autos but he said there not fully auto jyst fast flowering. Idk.


Personally I've never run an auto-flower myself either. The idea of having a quick shorter lil plant sounds appealing. But from what I've read, they're not clone-able? Not sure if that is correct. I'm just gonna stick to regular poly-hybrids.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 20, 2011)

I stick to the normal beans myself. Any autos I get go to my buddy he seems to like em but dude is super fucking lazy


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about the cloning thing, I'm not really an auto guy

I will pop these dannyboy x masterlow tho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Personally I've never run an auto-flower myself either. The idea of having a quick shorter lil plant sounds appealing. But from what I've read, they're not clone-able? Not sure if that is correct. I'm just gonna stick to regular poly-hybrids.


It can be cloned yes but why it's not like you can veg it. It flowers by age so cutting a clone will only stop it from flowering for a week. It will continue to flower.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 20, 2011)

is that right?

have you done it?

i was gonna bust off a few of those autos the 'tude gave me as "filler" & fun.

now i wanna try.



wyteberrywidow said:


> It can be cloned yes but why it's not like you can veg it. It flowers by age so cutting a clone will only stop it from flowering for a week. It will continue to flower.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 20, 2011)

I really like these sage plants. The sativa used in it must be some old school santa marta or something likw it, rhey have so many leaves. The smell is hard to explain, trying to think of an explanation has me standing over them forever.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 20, 2011)

sage is bomb ...boom ...explosion.

everybody should give it a run imo... like blue dream you just gotta smoke it.

a dear friend sent me the _original sage seeds_ created by the european breeder who is definitely not th seeds ... 15 class A beans of serious funk.

this stock, and i've seen the plants in pics & vids, has a few phenos that make some serious donkey dicks.

sog-ers delight.

i got the _original amnesia haze_ beans (from the same breeder) too.

can you say connected?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> sage is bomb ...boom ...explosion.
> 
> everybody should give it a run imo... like blue dream you just gotta smoke it.
> 
> ...


"Connected!!".... I said it first ... what have I won??... 
Just kidding, I'm in a daft mood this morning Killing Fields is great for a wake n bake.

Nice score fella, original amnesia.... you have me green with envy with those mate  lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 21, 2011)

natty dreads vs rooty mcroots 

right after i bust root, i add a lite mix of powdered kelp (and plain water) to the rez.

liquid karma (botanicare) is also a great substitute.

see all those small(er) hairs.

critical.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 21, 2011)

imma keep this thread bumped with goodness.

fresh bread in the form of pics.

BIG e x t r a special THANKS to a fine ...fine ...fine (yes 3x) farmer... tahoe og & your special extrema cuts are a nice infusion of fresh genetics.

& to think mr. can*etics (i mean mr. shapeshifter) said i was a friendless looser.

so here's to the haters!
and here's to my internet homies!!

what you need to go into my lab.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> imma keep this thread bumped with goodness.
> 
> fresh bread in the form of pics.
> 
> ...


 lol, some how i missed all of the drama that went down with you over there, not that i really care either as i enjoy your posts and think that you're a great asset to the site, but what do i know...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 21, 2011)

Cracked any KQ x NYCD yet gk??... I'm anxious to see those in bloom still fella .


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 21, 2011)

not yet.

chocolate mind melt is up ...along with shiva skunk ...& double white.

all under a 250w MH of course


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 21, 2011)

What happened over on cannetics?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 21, 2011)

hmmm...

basically, i caught the head grow master PJ & his girlfriend sidekick Green Lantern (not the seedmaker freak) talking sh*t & lying about tissue culture.

i called them on it.

& got banned after i banned myself in PM with mr. shapeshifter.

if you read this mr. shapeshifter ==> fu*k you fraud 

...& thanks for never mentioning to the "judgement panel" the $180 in cash contributions i made, seeds i blessed you with, top shelf members i linked, all the people i hooked with bomb genetics, & all the people i hooked with nutes & gear.

liars lying & living a lie about grow techniques they know nothing about ... but act like they do ..in their imagination.

...& then recommend it to you like its gospel.

*

weedkiller is high in P & K ...i never tried it ...but i heard it works BOMB.

you first.


----------



## hempstead (Sep 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> if anybody reads this (usa)
> 
> i need an air cooled hood for a 1000w bulb.
> 
> ...


I use http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ for most of my gear.

or ask in here.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best-156.html#post6314271

Ive grown a few autos, usually freebies from Attitude.
They are totally the lazy mans plant and great if you need some smoke real fast.
Just feed em lightly and throw em in the empty spots in your veg area, easy.
I throw em in Subs Super Soil and barely even need to water the things.
Heres a few pics of some I have grown.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> not yet.
> 
> chocolate mind melt is up ...along with shiva skunk ...& double white.
> 
> all under a 250w MH of course


 ahhhh shiva skunk...potency in motion! i love that strain 



hempstead said:


> View attachment 1798796View attachment 1798797View attachment 1798798View attachment 1798799View attachment 1798800View attachment 1798801View attachment 1798802View attachment 1798803View attachment 1798804View attachment 1798805View attachment 1798808View attachment 1798809I use http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ for most of my gear.
> 
> or ask in here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best-156.html#post6314271
> ...


 damn that red plant looks killa sexy!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I shop at plantlightinghydroponics too best prices I've seen.

And hemp and gk great pics!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 22, 2011)

hempstead you make those auto's look dank as phuck mate. Props'


----------



## Airwave (Sep 22, 2011)

Who brought out the original C99?

Female Seeds has a version of it over at the Attitude, but I don't want a copy, I want the real one.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Who brought out the original C99?
> 
> Female Seeds has a version of it over at the Attitude, but I don't want a copy, I want the real one.


i had always thought it was brothers grimm who had brought out the original cindy99, but i could be wrong of course..


----------



## Airwave (Sep 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i had always thought it was brothers grimm who had brought out the original cindy99, but i could be wrong of course..


I think it was now you say that.

So who has the best version of it?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2011)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I think it was now you say that.
> 
> So who has the best version of it?


 i don't think that there are tons of breeders who put out a cindy99 in seed form any longer.. i'm trying to think of the breeders name who worked with it after brothers grimm, but i'm having a brain fart atm..
i know that mosca seeds just put out a bx version as well as like an f version.. i picked up a pack of the bx, but haven't grown any out yet..


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 22, 2011)

just wait... e$kobar is gonna drop a fem. version of c99 ...from origianl bros. grimm stock @ sannie's shop , breeders choice section.

given dudes connections, reputation, and skillz, i am sure it'll be a winner.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> just wait... e$kobar is gonna drop a fem. version of c99 ...from origianl bros. grimm stock.
> 
> given dudes connections, reputation, and skillz, i am sure it'll be a winner.


 nice gud.. any word on a time line?? i'm dying to grow some c99 as i'm a sat lover, and who can argue with that flower time, my god, talk about winner winner chicken dinner??


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 22, 2011)

i know for a fact he's got them (and a few other sick gems for us) in flower now... dude is busting off 10 hermetic seed rooms harvesting every few weeks.

so its just a waiting game.

i've been beggin him to make a run (like a limited edition) of his elite super silver haze ...an 8 week comercial bomber.

i got him on the fence but he just scored a sick cut of casey jones 

you absolutely have to KNOW esko's seed quality & pricing are bar none... in a biz of fakery he shines like the sun.

& for the haters, he doesn't use chems to make fem seeds... his process is natural & biological producing 99.5% female beans.


----------



## Airwave (Sep 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i know for a fact he's got them (and a few other sick gems for us) in flower now... dude is busting off 10 hermetic seed rooms harvesting every few weeks.
> 
> so its just a waiting game.
> 
> ...



Good to know.

Any idea why Bros Grim stopped, considering they apparently produced such great strains?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 22, 2011)

i read a pretty killer history of bros. grimm on another site.

imo, these dudes changed the game as we know it... how? ...by making incredible selections from large populations & "keying in" on variables that most of us seem to love.

fast finishing.
+ yields.
nasty potent.
tastey herb.

always remember how difficult & how much work it is to select on taste!

and learn why its call c99 & you'll see why its SO special.

i've already mentioned my favorite breeder, who is also my friend, so i have a bias.

to name but a few, guys like soma, bros grim, big buddah, dj short, howard marks, chem, tga, & shanti have really opened the polyhybrid possibilities for the rest of us to enjoy.

and when the shit is done right, the strain lives on forever for a reason.

not a fan of mosca (sorry ya'll) but ...c99 bros grimm stock, imo, is a strain eternal.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 22, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Who brought out the original C99?
> 
> Female Seeds has a version of it over at the Attitude, but I don't want a copy, I want the real one.


I got suckered into those femaleseeds C-99 on my first purchase. They sure advertised it as the real deal on the website at the tude, but I later found out it was a hybrid (I think anyways, I remember it saying something about crossed with maroc?). I have them going right now and they vegged out really well. They are 2 weeks into flower so I will find out soon. Here is a pic 2 weeks into flower (I count when I flip my lights, not when they start to show) View attachment 1800193


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I got suckered into those femaleseeds C-99 on my first purchase. They sure advertised it as the real deal on the website at the tude, but I later found out it was a hybrid (I think anyways, I remember it saying something about crossed with maroc?). I have them going right now and they vegged out really well. They are 2 weeks into flower so I will find out soon. Here is a pic 2 weeks into flower (I count when I flip my lights, not when they start to show) View attachment 1800193


 all i want to know is what is your plant doing in my bathroom?? lol, i kid, i kid... looks nice, tall bitch though.. did she stretch a lot when you flipped the lights on her??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i had always thought it was brothers grimm who had brought out the original cindy99, but i could be wrong of course..


 nah yur on the money RB...Bros Grimm was the life giver lol

as far as i know Joey Weed had the best after Bros Grimm went defunct...which is what i run/breed with


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah yur on the money RB...Bros Grimm was the life giver lol
> 
> as far as i know Joey Weed had the best after Bros Grimm went defunct...which is what i run/breed with


 ty, fuck, for the life of me i couldn't remember joey weeds name, lol.. i knew i'd know it as soon as someone said it, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ty, fuck, for the life of me i couldn't remember joey weeds name, lol.. i knew i'd know it as soon as someone said it, lol..


 haha, i hate brain farts but they happen alot LOL 

i got to smokin some of these F-4s and thier fuckin nice...i think im happy with them now, no need for F-5 unless i get very bored and ambitious lol


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 22, 2011)

if im not mistaken, the same selection as cindy also produced the "genius" pheno (#75) which is used by a few top notch breeders.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2011)

P-88 came from TGE breeding of c99 as well. Mosca makes em, Joey weeds, eugenetics, the REv from kos makes em, I'm pretty sure these four dudes are running f-2s.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2011)

Shit I forgot I added to tge bean list. I added GDP. Leda UNO. Urkulan x blue berry blast.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> if im not mistaken, the same selection as cindy also produced the "genius" pheno (#75) which is used by a few top notch breeders.


 those beans produces Genius (mother of Apollo) Princess (mother to Cindy) and Cafe Girl ( the ginger ale plant) , Mr Soul said he found em in a pack of Jack Herer so they were more than likley F2 JH polinatewd by a fast opening male nobody caught at first. A Shiva Skunk was chosen to polinate Princess , then those beans were bred back to the Princess cut to get these ( P-50 , P-75 , P-88 and C-99) which means its 99% of the Princess cut. If i missed anything or im wrong , please correct me...im higher than a fuckin airplane right now


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 22, 2011)

Checked the mail and had a package!! Add to TGE collection:
Happy haole seeds: Pahoehoe = whitefire x Hawaiian cherry bomb

Happy haole seeds: Silverback= whitefire x ultimate gorilla 10wks
(OG Kush Fire x The White)" from OG Rascal x (Gorilla Grape X Ultimate Chem SFV)
Happy haole seeds: Alien express= pineapple express x alien formaggio
Big thanks to happy haole your the fucking man!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> all i want to know is what is your plant doing in my bathroom?? lol, i kid, i kid... looks nice, tall bitch though.. did she stretch a lot when you flipped the lights on her??


They did stretch quite a bit, I was going to give them another week and I am glad I didn't. I do like mine 5-6 ft. though


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 23, 2011)

Remember a while back when logic took all those preorders of ogr gear? Did anyone hear if he ripped everyone off or if it went thru?

Just wonderin.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> not a fan of mosca (sorry ya'll) but ...c99 bros grimm stock, imo, is a strain eternal.


So noob question, but is the strain of C99 BX1 that Mosca carries, legit?


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 23, 2011)

thats funny, that it says it helps with ADD...I have always used that as my excuse to smoke weed, even though it REALLY does cure my ADD. Im usally all over the room, but a couple hits off a bowl and I am focused and calm. Helps me with my homework too.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 23, 2011)

Mosca is legit.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 23, 2011)

agreed+ legit.

just not a fan as i've put in some work (multiple runs) on one of his strains and wasn't impressed at all.

if i wasnt so tight with e$ko , i'd try the mosca cindy bx in a minute.

dude gets offended if i even say i bought seeds  so we keep those tude purchases hush.

guy just sent me all kinds of unreleased shit he's made & now i can run e$ko gear for what looks like forever.

for sure, imma ride with my homie & rock his c99 when it drops.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 23, 2011)

i saw a couple grows with Moscas C-99, they looked pretty good to me ...they did look a lil diff than Joeys tho. Some dude on here has a good journal with Mosca Cindy , i think his name was matso or something


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 23, 2011)

my bad..it was DNA link below

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 23, 2011)

I think that I'm about to order the kos c99. I just got my kos iron Cindy a couple weeks ago. I'll grab eskos when they drop too most likely. Joey weed has c99 x a11 that really has my eye as well


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 23, 2011)

Closest to the grail C99 everyone is looking for is gonna be Joeyweed. I was fortunate enough to get my hands on some f2s and f3s from a private breeder using real old brothers grimm stock and my pineapple pheno was bomb. I wish I held onto her. Still have a few seeds though. God I miss that bud. I didn't know how special i was until it was too late.
Here she is, Makes me wanna cry, The nugs on the keeper "grail"pheno are pretty dictunct looking. This gal here was a pretty small plant, but you can still see what I mean when you see a real C99 and not a hybrid.






and up Cindy's skirt


----------



## tardis (Sep 24, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> So noob question, but is the strain of C99 BX1 that Mosca carries, legit?


My TSI Fly was legit. Not my favorite strain, but I have to admit the smell and taste on the mouth after a proper cure is just like aprocots, but sweet. the high is very stoney and relaxing and easily knocks me out. I'm more about sativa hybrids tho, but I can't deny TSI Fly is a nice strain.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my bad..it was DNA link below
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/44057-dna-genetics-cinderella-99-a.html


That thread is from 2008, have not seen any DNA C-99


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 24, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> That thread is from 2008, have not seen any DNA C-99


It's still available through the "connoisseurs mix pack" under the Reserva Privada name (I think) but who wants to search through a mix pack lookin for 1 in 100 lol.
I'm another one in line for Esko's C99 release , that shit will be one to deffo run soon as...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 24, 2011)

that ... is... some... pretty ...herb


----------



## dr green dre (Sep 24, 2011)

For those that dont already know.... 

Breeders boutique is now available...

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique

I have no exp with this site, so im not sure how good they are.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 24, 2011)

maybe one of you will try this.

it's hard to verify things on my own...

however, i've been experimenting & getting some sick SICK results.

been mixing rooting powder & powdered endo (like great white , i use a cheaper version found on ebay in a store called "kelp4less") at a 1 : 1 ratio & dipping my cuts in that.

3 to 5 days & bumps ...any strain ...every time.

how long ago did i post that i got tahoe cuts? shit is already rooted.

hmmmm...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 24, 2011)

making room in the mom tent...

mad shack (white widow x herijuana x sannies jack herer x shiva skunk) is audi.

she's leaving as i have no time for fickle bullshit... but fastest rooter ever!

in with the new.

an e$ko creation : soma's personal cut of lavander x soma's personal (daddy) cut of amnesia haze

"lavander haze"

watch out now 

~gud


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 24, 2011)

Karma your all over this shit like Tyrone biggums on a free crack giveaway!! Lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Remember a while back when logic took all those preorders of ogr gear? Did anyone hear if he ripped everyone off or if it went thru?
> 
> Just wonderin.


Check the 'farm now the OG Raskal help desk is gone from the forum there altogether!!!! I don't know whats gone down over there, but I'd say it don't look good for all those pre orders...
Just like when Cali Connect' got the boot too, all stinks of shadyness imo.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 24, 2011)

^ really?

hmmm...

when will these clowns learn?

*

thanks puffntuff 

we work it non stop.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 24, 2011)

Logic,Arjan,Adam(thseeds) = ripoff artists


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 24, 2011)

anyone know anything about a seed co. called Legends? hempdepot has a limited supply of some of their gear..

http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad I got some joey weed c99 f3s. 
I would never do business with logic, I was just wonderin/waiting to hear about his next caper and never did so was wondering

Gudkarma, I have a 5 pack of eskos freebies (original amnesia haze x somas g13haze) and I saw some pics on I think gage greens site, DANKITYdank.

I popped 2 walhalla 2 weeks ago and that's gonna be a real nice sativa smoke. But at 13-15 weeks it better be.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 24, 2011)

Thats why I never bother buying seed from there lol, I already have my reliable sources , and would never blindly send in my cash anywhere, esp' for a pre-order of that expense that was unclear about how much stock there was actually gonna be too. Those that did were just crazy stupid imo.
But I've been watching the hype machine since January and had a gut feeling something like this was gonna happen tbh. Someones made a lotta cash out of it all though and I doubt they care much either. Swerve blew the lid @ the CC forum when he got the boot and basically said this was gonna happen with the raskal drop months back, most people (me included) thought he just wanted to get even by setting a bad rumour off, but it makes me think otherwise now...
Seedy buisiness the seed game, shop carefully people


----------



## tardis (Sep 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thats why I never bother buying seed from there lol, I already have my reliable sources , and would never blindly send in my cash anywhere, esp' for a pre-order of that expense that was unclear about how much stock there was actually gonna be too. Those that did were just crazy stupid imo.
> But I've been watching the hype machine since January and had a gut feeling something like this was gonna happen tbh. Someones made a lotta cash out of it all though and I doubt they care much either. Swerve blew the lid @ the CC forum when he got the boot and basically said this was gonna happen with the raskal drop months back, most people (me included) thought he just wanted to get even by setting a bad rumour off, but it makes me think otherwise now...
> Seedy buisiness the seed game, shop carefully people


Shop carefully and seed your bud so you have more seeds of good strains in the future.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Gudkarma, I have a 5 pack of eskos freebies (original amnesia haze x somas g13haze) and I saw some pics on I think gage greens site, DANKITYdank.


e$ko told me that takes a minute to flower ...he was estimating 10+ easy.

& he knows to generally send beans with the potential of 9 weeks or less.

just got the lavander haze ...& old school shiva skunk x choc rain ...& some more ladycane x blueberry ...& the original SAGE.

im dying to get a killer "blue lady" that finishes in < 9 weeks.

today, put the "chocolate mind melt" (NLX x choc rain) into flower for sexing  so we keep on trucking.


NLX : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/NLX/Clone_Only_Strains/

Chocolate Rain : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chocolate_Rain/Breeders_Choice/


ahem... watch me now.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 24, 2011)

The seedling "root development" phaze is the worst! I hate when I have all these kickass seedlings and you know that 1 week period where they don't rly grow much and then bam! They start takin off like wildfire.

The walhalla, romulan, la cheese, nycd x kolossus, white widows(not mns), plushberry x sour bubble, sour cream and connie chung have all hit the bam stage!

The killing kush are kinda tempermental, I only have 1 that is takin off and 3 that look like I did something they didn't like. Hopefully they grow out of it. I was rly looking forward to the killing kush.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 24, 2011)

a few things arrived this passed week, not sure if i mentioned em here so here they are..

Hot House Cherry Haze x1
TGA Floater x2
beanho blockhead f2 x10
KOS c99 x10
cozmo x13

also, my wifi x plushberry and chem d x plushberry beans are drying right now, just harvested them a few days ago.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> anyone know anything about a seed co. called Legends? hempdepot has a limited supply of some of their gear..
> 
> http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html


 its legit, theyve been around for a while now , Highend is a hashmaker, and if you like Blue Dream yul like Johnny Blaze ...some is joint project DJ Short work as well .


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> a few things arrived this passed week, not sure if i mentioned em here so here they are..
> 
> Hot House Cherry Haze x1
> TGA Floater x2
> ...


Floater!! Floater!! Floater!! Pop that shit!!

=D


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 24, 2011)

Damn cmt wifi x plushberry sounds super bomb. Chem x plush also sounds really bomb but the wifi x pb is gonna be soo frosty.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 24, 2011)

id like beans of both please!

huge huge fan of chem d.

but thoughts of "chem berry plush" is giving me a raging boner.

actually, i am SO looking forward to a super fine mega awesome farmer blessing me with a cut of the plush...

making room. making room.

surely, there must be a way, an avenue, an alley, for some of us to sample those plush crosses?

and now i cant get legends out of my mind too... damn "johnny blaze" , honeybee, and the cross made with rene all sound so yum!

love it when you guys turn me on to new shit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> id like beans of both please!
> 
> huge huge fan of chem d.
> 
> ...


 the Rene stuff is legendary for hash makers out east....the Biker Bob cut is good to...its one of those seed banks that got covered up by all the new super gear that comes out yearly...but its all super bomb old skool


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> anyone know anything about a seed co. called Legends? hempdepot has a limited supply of some of their gear..
> 
> http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html


Didnt Legends make the legends ultimate indica, blaze, and I believe blockhead? The lui was fire my homeboy ran it and swore by it. And I ran the blockhead straight bomb. I got mine from seedboutique and think they still have their gear


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 24, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> a few things arrived this passed week, not sure if i mentioned em here so here they are..
> 
> Hot House Cherry Haze x1
> TGA Floater x2
> ...


Damn I want those beanho and the kos. Plus joeyweed has c99 X a11.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Didnt Legends make the legends ultimate indica, blaze, and I believe blockhead? The lui was fire my homeboy ran it and swore by it. And I ran the blockhead straight bomb. I got mine from seedboutique and think they still have their gear


 yeah they made LUI , Blaze im not sure of...but Blockhead was Spice of Life s masterpiece 
i remember back in the day when LUI came out...everyone was going crazy for it , and alota good crosses came out with LUI genetics


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah they made LUI , Blaze im not sure of...but Blockhead was Spice of Life s masterpiece
> i remember back in the day when LUI came out...everyone was going crazy for it , and alota good crosses came out with LUI genetics


Where could i find LUI... no where has had it for a while


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Where could i find LUI... no where has had it for a while


 seems there outa stock everywere i looked to....its hard to find alota these Legends , Spice of Life, and some of the DJ Short colaborations, to bad cuz there all real good


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 24, 2011)

I was going off memory lol. I meant Johnny blaze should of took the couple of secs to look it up. I got the blockheads as freebies I couldn't remember who it was from.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

lol its all good..i cant remember my name most of the time

yeah Johnny Blaze is legends


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 25, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Where could i find LUI... no where has had it for a while


I think I have it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 25, 2011)

ive been lookin for lui for a long time...i have a few lui x querkle beans.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ive been lookin for lui for a long time...i have a few lui x querkle beans.


 i saw it listed on the hemp depot site, not sure if it was in stock or not though to be honest..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i saw it listed on the hemp depot site, not sure if it was in stock or not though to be honest..


 or maybe not, lol, but that johnny blaze sounds like some fire..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

now that you mention it RB, i thin i saw it at HD to, but it was some tiem ago, im glad they got Next Gen stuff back, they didnt carry Rom for along time to


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah some of those next gen beans will find there way into my collection. Island sweet skunk is one I've always wanted to run. I have some friends in CO that run that and love it. And I've never had romulan but I here good things about it as well. It's a pure indica right? I know a few guys in this thread are big fans of the rom


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah some of those next gen beans will find there way into my collection. Island sweet skunk is one I've always wanted to run. I have some friends in CO that run that and love it. And I've never had romulan but I here good things about it as well. It's a pure indica right? I know a few guys in this thread are big fans of the rom


 i'm fairly sure that pipe dream has run sweet island skunk in the past if i'm not mistaken, which i often am.. i always liked the sound of texadia timewarp myself..
i just got a few romulan seeds and a romulan x in a trade..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol racer of course u have those seeds. It would probably be easier for u to make your seed collection list by listing the strains that you don't have than the ones you do! I'm jealous


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah some of those next gen beans will find there way into my collection. Island sweet skunk is one I've always wanted to run. I have some friends in CO that run that and love it. And I've never had romulan but I here good things about it as well. It's a pure indica right? I know a few guys in this thread are big fans of the rom


Those Next Generation Romulan seeds are nothing like the clone only Rom that goes around Cali. It is all right but nowhere close to the real Rom. Their Romulan X Grapefruit smells and tastes more like the real Rom


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 25, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Those Next Generation Romulan seeds are nothing like the clone only Rom that goes around Cali. It is all right but nowhere close to the real Rom. Their Romulan X Grapefruit smells and tastes more like the real Rom


i had the clone only cut and made several runs with it.
still, have access to it... 

but i find "original diesel" to be the dankest shit i've come across.
also a cali clone only.

romulan is however ...sick sick sick.

im not a huge fan of romulan's taste ...kinda peppery & kinda sweet & kinda funky.

rom in SOG is like donkey dicks versus ultra dank 

those who were lucky to score QPz, it was some smoke that twisted heads & crushed skulls of all but the most brutal smokers.

weak bastards


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up lilbsdad. Yeah I'm out east so that's most likely why I haven't seen it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 25, 2011)

I was just looking at hortilab on seedfinder. That sour pink grapefruit sounds fire. Does anyone know anything else about this strain? Have they ever even released it? I want!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm fairly sure that pipe dream has run sweet island skunk in the past if i'm not mistaken, which i often am.. i always liked the sound of texadia timewarp myself..
> i just got a few romulan seeds and a romulan x in a trade..


 i jus popped me some Roms , i hope i find a nice mommy for my C-99 stud muffin .... i got a Texada Skunk grow goin righ tnow RB, its some fine ass smoke.....yields were decent to....funny thing is if i didnt know it was a skunk cross id think i was smoking the org cut


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 25, 2011)

Romulan is a sativa, bread towards an indica stature

You should read up on next gens rom, its the real deal. All those canadian breeders have the same cut and its all bred from the federation romulan.

The canadians are the only ones I would buy rom seeds from, if you know the history of romulan, you will know, despite its intense potency its taste must be somewhat aquired, like some beers, and it is an unpopular strain. The canadians are known to have harbored it long ago before it nearly became extinct.

If I had access to a federation rom cut I would take it, but next gens romulan is a known winner.

I'm super stoked about my 4 rom seedlings


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 25, 2011)

Jay from next gen I heard was the other partner of federation seeds. So next gens moms should be federation moms.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Jay from next gen I heard was the other partner of federation seeds. So next gens moms should be federation moms.


 i always wondered if that was true, Fed has some nice gear thats hard to find now to , like Mikado


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

The rumor is mikado is next gens dynamite! Not sure if that's true but that's the Internet scuddle
http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1443478&fpart=2
http://www.treatingyourself.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php?t-19262.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh reeeeaaallly? Didn't know that bout mikado.

Next gen is old school man. Good shit too. I think canadian breeders are up there with the best. If nothing else, they know when to hoard a strain that is underappreciated. I'm not way into most dutch genetics but I like sannies. 

Maybe its just cuz I'm american, or american marketing at its finest, but american breeders gear sounds so much more desirable.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 26, 2011)

ah...

the only area of canna culture where the really dutch excell is hydroculture.

as far as breeding... all most of europe did was cross skunk #1 with every fu*king possible genetic... & give it a new name.

laughable.

now, there are some killer genetics & breeders to come out of europe as we all know ... but they dont got shit on us good ol boys.

& one thing we get dissed for overseas is "hype". 
we hype all kinds of garbage genetics made by half assed pollen chuckers.

however, chem d, og kush, lemon larry, casey jones, sour d, mass super skunk, bubba, herijuana, roadkill skunk, shoreline, romulan, hawgsbreath, bubblegum, etc... are beyond hype & definitely "made in in the usa" ...even if the genetics arent original to our geographic location.

the above is strictly imo


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

What's up with this place?? http://cannanetics.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&layout=category&task=category&id=80&Itemid=146&lang=en


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 26, 2011)

they have a lot of fire there it looks like. it says they gaurentee the authenticity of their strains. damn thats fuckin crazy i gotta move to cali. wonder how much they r?


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

$12-15 a cut. I'm going to be in San Diego in 2 weeks I might have to give these dudes a call when I'm out there and see what's up with a couple of their cuts!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> $12-15 a cut. I'm going to be in San Diego in 2 weeks I might have to give these dudes a call when I'm out there and see what's up with a couple of their cuts!!


fuck, i wish i knew of a place like that in the mitten...miclonezone and ss genetics were shut down before i got a chance to try em out..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

What about that one place I talked to u about with the apollo 13 cuts cmt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck, i wish i knew of a place like that in the mitten...miclonezone and ss genetics were shut down before i got a chance to try em out..


 i love when people call it the mitten ! lol ...my buddy from out east calls Mi the OJ Glove state lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> What about that one place I talked to u about with the apollo 13 cuts cmt


they are a bit too far away, it would take me a whole day to drive there and back.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck, i wish i knew of a place like that in the mitten...miclonezone and ss genetics were shut down before i got a chance to try em out..


 yah, i can't imagine walking into a store and walking out with a boat load of aaa clones, fuck, that would be awesome.. i thought it was amazing in amsterdam being able to walk into one of 100s of coffee shops and getting bud, but clones?? even sweeter, lol..
it was still very weird to walk past a few places in amsterdam and see them growing these big ass plants in there, was fucking awesome for sure..
and my damn state, even though they just passed mmj, it's a fucking joke.. no personal growing, like 3 places in the state that you can pick up your bud, pretty much have to be on your death bed in order to be allowed a card, etc..


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 26, 2011)

just smoked houston shoreline.

my thoughts on this herb in song :

[youtube]zIrNn7d5Hdw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah whenever I swee a grow journal where someones like "k I picekd up 20 gdp clones, 20 chem 91 clones, there on day 4" and there already a damn foot tall, I'm thinkin damn lucky ass cheater.

Fuck you don't even need a veg room you can just buy clones and flower em straight off


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

I just added some kksc to the gene pool.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I just added some kksc to the gene pool.


 you lucky bastard, i've been wanting some real deal kksc for fucking ages.. nice grab..


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

I was talking to my dude about strains he's grown and I've grown and I said I want kksc. He's like alright I'll give you a couple cuts!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

kksc has been on the top of my list for ages!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 26, 2011)

What's kksc


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been reading this thread(on and off)for a while now. I'm hoping that perhaps one or more can recommend the best distributor to expand my genetic collection. I need to add skunk 1 and something like this:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/

For my Winter grow into next year. BTW, thanks to whomever originally posted that link here. I've heard good things about Herbie's etc, any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

Dpd has been on my list as well


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

Kksc = Kyle kushmans strawberry cough


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 26, 2011)

im smokin some dpd right now, i have 1 dpd s1 left.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

i gotta get me soem DPD to...i got some beans righ tnow that are close....i got GDP x DPD X Urkle x DPD X GDP x DPD...should be some solid DPD phenos in these i hope lol


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude forehead from the skunkmag forums has some sc bx1 he made
Dizzle I saw some coughing Cindy somewhere too. Kksc x c99 figured that would be up your alley


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Dude forehead from the skunkmag forums has some sc bx1 he made
> Dizzle I saw some coughing Cindy somewhere too. Kksc x c99 figured that would be up your alley


 yea bro, yur speakin my language lol


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

The coughing Cindy is from him too. He also dropped strawberry poison sc x Durban poison.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> The coughing Cindy is from him too. He also dropped strawberry poison sc x Durban poison.


 i love Durban to lol ..i should have soem nice Cindy hybrids in a few months, like NL-99 , Romulan x C99 , Blueberry x C99 and some Apollo99

but i havnt got into any strawberry yet....that cindy cough sounds amazing!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 26, 2011)

He's got f2s in the works right now. He changed the name from strawberry poison to instant karma.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

thats tight man! kewl ass name..makes me wanna jam some Lennon now lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

Updated 9/26/11
This thread looks like alot of fun. Thought I'd post my current list as I like to try to get my hands on good genetics too.

TGA PLUSHBERRY
TGA CHERNOBYL
TGA AGENT ORANGE
TGA JACKS CLEANER II
TGA PANDORAS BOX
TGA SPACE QUEEN
TGA APOLLO13BX
TGA JTR
TGA SpaceDawg
TGA HONEYMOON MIX
TGA FLOATER
GOOEYBREEDER PURE GOOEY 
GOOEYBREEDER 13TH OUBLIETTE
NEFERETI C99 F3'S
HOTHOUSE FLOWERS CHERRY AK47
CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE LAMBSBERRY
CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE BLUE BOMBER
BLACK THAI X SOUR DIESEL IBL
ELITE GENETICS ULTIMATE MOONDAWG
OUTLAW GENETICS DOJABERRY
ALPHAKRONIK SNOWDAWG BX
HEAVEN SCENT PHARMS SPACE PRINCESS
BODHISEEDS PURPLE MOONSHINE
BODHISEEDS PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X AFGOOEY X SOUR DIESEL IBL
QLEANER X JTR
AGENT ORANGE X JTR
ORANGE VELVET BX
SPACE QUEEN X QLEANER
DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
QLEANER X DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
REZDOGS SD IBL BX
(JC II X SWEET TOOTH 1.1) X ECSD
WHIE WIDOW X ECSD
QUERKLE X LUI
(SR71 PURPLE KUSH X APPALACHIA) X STRAWBERRY CREME
CHEM 91 X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
CHEM D X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
ECSD X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
PANDORAS BOX X GORILLA GRAPE
Banana Kush F8
Banana OG x Killer Queen
Sour Banana Kush
Chocolate Banana Kush
Pisces Genetics - VICS HIGH
Bodhiseeds - Northern Lights '89 x Talk of Kabul
Chemdawg D x Alien
Alphakronik- Cannabis [Chemdawg D x Spacedawg]
Alphakronik- Jackpot Royale [LasVegas PurpleKush x SpaceQueen]
ECSD x C99

Inbound and Coming Soon- Waiting to Recieve 
Double Dipped Sour Banana OG 
Daywrecker x C99
C99 x Strawberry Diesel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

you got some decent gear there


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice list u got there.

I been seein a lot of lists with that bannana kush, where's that comin from? Has anyone grown any? Wonder how it is


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice list u got there.
> 
> I been seein a lot of lists with that bannana kush, where's that comin from? Has anyone grown any? Wonder how it is


 i was jus thinkin the exzact same thang lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I know its somone on cannetics creation. Been seein em all over the place but haven't seen any journals


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice list u got there.
> 
> I been seein a lot of lists with that bannana kush, where's that comin from? Has anyone grown any? Wonder how it is


Check it http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/banana-kush/

=D


----------



## tardis (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm supposed to have a bunch of seeds come in tomorrow. Pray for me that customs didn't get them. And if they did then we know i'm on a list and can't get seeds anymore so gotta make my own with the strains I got. Pray for me!


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck tardis! I don't think they would put you on a list.

Fyi one hit of cataract kush oil and then 1 hit of plushberry oil is the best combo yet


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

Even better than Vaping Agent Orange Bud with Orange Velvet Kief? and then eating orange juice and oreos? IDK. Hahaha.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck tardis I'm sure things will go well for you

Oj and Oreos??? That doesn't sound good at all! What happened to Oreos and milk? Lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Good luck tardis I'm sure things will go well for you
> 
> Oj and Oreos??? That doesn't sound good at all! What happened to Oreos and milk? Lol


Dude I'm tellin ya. This is top secret uber stoner elitist shit. The two together create a very powerful moment of satisfaction and unlock a feeling of bliss that can only be experienced when your brains cannabinoid receptorsre are in use.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn I'm so broke and original diesel s1s, purple urkle s1s and mountain purple regs just dropped as an auction


----------



## taaldow (Sep 26, 2011)

i like to try to get my hands on these very good GENETICES Whitaker Blues - Alaskan Thunderfuck - blue Banana Kush - Blue God -Blueberry Yum Yum - Casey Jones - Draztic - Elephant - Fucking Incredible - Girl Scout Cookies - God's Gift - Grapealicious - Headcheese - Hong Kong Star - King Kong Kush - Key Lime Kush - Lambs Breathe - Obama OG Kush - Pakistan Chitral Kush - Purple Monkey Balls - Purple Pussy - 3 kings - Aussie Blue


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude I'm tellin ya. This is top secret uber stoner elitist shit. The two together create a very powerful moment of satisfaction and unlock a feeling of bliss that can only be experienced when your brains cannabinoid receptorsre are in use.


 i heard somethign about OJ before..but not oreo lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

taaldow said:


> i like to try to get my hands on these very good GENETICES Whitaker Blues - Alaskan Thunderfuck - blue Banana Kush - Blue God -Blueberry Yum Yum - Casey Jones - Draztic - Elephant - Fucking Incredible - Girl Scout Cookies - God's Gift - Grapealicious - Headcheese - Hong Kong Star - King Kong Kush - Key Lime Kush - Lambs Breathe - Obama OG Kush - Pakistan Chitral Kush - Purple Monkey Balls - Purple Pussy - 3 kings - Aussie Blue


Renamed re-circulating club cuts?


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 26, 2011)

Dude 90% of those are hype strains


----------



## taaldow (Sep 26, 2011)

in seed form


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Dude 90% of those are hype strains


&.. i recognize alot as just f2s from clubs tryin 2 remarket what's allready out there. sure making and playin amatuer breeder is fun and all. but i never pay for genetics that haven't been tested. i'll take them as gifts and grow them once in a while though. lolz. but only as side line plants to fill up a SOG grow mainly for entertainment and mystery when i'm gettin my grow on.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 26, 2011)

I know some one can help me find these seeds if they are available http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/caviar/


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

Grape God has been around for a while. That's what youre looking at. I think he's saying at the link he covered it in oil and kief. 





From Breedbay said:


> Grape God is a very fruity smoke indeed, i had 2 phenos and both smell almost c99 like, pungent tarty fruit.. the nugs are dense as you can get, really tight which makes this a good one for yield. I personally didnt get as stoned from teh grape god as i did teh blue bonnets, but id say this was the perfect daytime smoke as its def not weak , its longer lasting than blue bon and doesnt confuse you at all, just invokes lots of thoughts and boy this one made me eat my munchie stash dry..lol
> 
> the fruity taste is very nice, pulling air through your bowl or joint b4 lightng will fill your mouth with insense/fruit/ sugar tastes.. then you light it and you instantly feel warm and fuzzy, its not a head high , id call this a true body experience and i was stoned for sure, but i felt clear in my thoughts.. i also noticed my neck ceased to hurt while i smoked it and for a good hour or so after..


Rhinoseeds has Grape God


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Grape God has been around for a while. That's what youre looking at. I think he's saying at the link he covered it in oil and kief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i misunderstood i thought it was a GG cross... i have plenty grape god lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 26, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> lol i misunderstood i thought it was a GG cross... i have plenty grape god lol


fucking stoners. lol.


----------



## pcn3rd (Sep 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude I'm tellin ya. This is top secret uber stoner elitist shit. The two together create a very powerful moment of satisfaction and unlock a feeling of bliss that can only be experienced when your brains cannabinoid receptorsre are in use.


haha... i do this all the time! gotta have the munchies for it to hit hard tho.. but when it does.. ain't nothing quite like it..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 27, 2011)

hahahaa. that's the problem i had when i used to smoke a ton of hybrids or indicas.. i could just eat and eat after i smoked. i tend to be more into sativas and sativa leaning hybrids because they don't do that as much for me anyway.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 27, 2011)

As silly as it sounds, I smoked weed for 6 years without ever knowing the difference between sativa and indica buds, I knew what they were, but didn't know the highs were different. 

I never even considered that some weed had different highs, it was just bomb or bunk lol. 

The first time I considered the difference was after smokin super silver haze, I had never smoked haze before and that's when the difference was extreme. 

I think after smoking obliviously for so long, I never really understand that "paranoid anxious feeling" people talk about, and I get munchies and can sleep after smoking sativas. 

Someone should research the relationship between age and how high you get.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 27, 2011)

I never really get the munchies just cottonmouth and I'm thirsty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

some strains gimmie the hungries..but they are sativas, and indicas alike lol


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 28, 2011)

from the bottom to the bottom to the top to the top.

"lavander haze" : (soma's personal lavander cut x soma's daddy cut of amnesia haze) : is born.

typical e$ko cross ==> starts with very beefy & vigorous seedlings.

this is the first time my homie only sent me 6 seeds of any cross... i usually get gifted 15 to 20 beans of anything he sends.

im hoping they are femenized.

let's dance


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I have some "Insane Jane" (Jaws Gear) that I just aquired . Does anyone know more about this strain?? Whats the news?? I picked it up on impulse lol


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 28, 2011)

INSANE JANE make up is...

MOTHER--TRIPLE OG KUSH * DOUBLE PURPLE DOJO
FATHER--ALIEN KUSH F2


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> INSANE JANE make up is...
> 
> MOTHER--TRIPLE OG KUSH * DOUBLE PURPLE DOJO
> FATHER--ALIEN KUSH F2


Damn I just love it when my impulse works like that. Nice one that is sweet as .... , thanx puffntuff you just made my morning with that mate. I only have 3 beans though lol wish me luck in finding a girl , these are getting cracked now .


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey guys, I have some "Insane Jane" (Jaws Gear) that I just aquired . Does anyone know more about this strain?? Whats the news?? I picked it up on impulse lol


 dude threw in a pack of these for me as well skunk.. i knew he had put up a thread about all of jaws gear and it pretty much broke down all of the x's mom's and dads.. 
i hadn't realized that that was the makeup of the insane jane though, god damn, that sounds like some fire..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 28, 2011)

i was gifted some jaws gear insane jane too...when trademaster told me the genetics i was very happy to have em.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 28, 2011)

was just looking at seed boutique, BOG has some new shit on there.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> was just looking at seed boutique, BOG has some new shit on there.


 most of that bog gear has been out for a bout a year or so i think.. i've had the blue kush and the sour strawberry kush for quite awhile now... i'm growing the sour strawberry kush atm, and i'm hoping and praying for a girl with all i have, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

but i did just order some new bog gear since you brought it up, lol.. i went with some sour grape and the blue moon rocks and the johnny blaze from legends..  woot woot.. back in action boys and girls, lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 28, 2011)

I had never seen the sour grape and one of the others. Thinking about getting some starbud and super sour skunk from hortilab and those kos c99


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 28, 2011)

i like to collect seeds. there is one pack i wish i would of got but i always thought it would be around and that would be the regular train wreck from ghs.

i cant stop buying seeds. im trying to stop but i still catch myself buying latly a pack or two a month

lowryder (10)
soma somango (5)
greenhouse bubba kush(5)
greenhousearjans strawberry haze(5)
sam the skunk original haze x skunk (10)
mandala safari mix(5)
corn geurilla mix (5)
chimera mental floss (10)
cali connection alien og (10)
cali connection ras og(7)
cali connection orange chem(10)
chem 4 (20)
b.o.g sourbubble (10)
serious seeds white russian (10)
serious seeds chronic (10)
sensi ed rosenthal (5)
sensi jack flash#5 (1)
federation cotton candy (10)
dna chocolope (6)
mr nice angel heart (4)
dna la women (2)
lemonskunk(1)
sleestack x skunk(1)
g13 gigabud(1)
sharkbreath(1)
rocklock(1)
reservoir seeds d39 10
reservoir seeds sourdiesel 10
reservoir seeds double strawberry diesel(10)
reservoir seeds strawberry diesel(10)
sagarmatha yumboldt (10) before yr2000 and 6 from 2001 to 2003
th honey moon 20
sagarthama wonderberry 10
sagarthatha Hawaiian Punch 10


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 28, 2011)

Federation cotton candy is a nice addition you got!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

I've always wanted reservoir seeds double strawberry diesel. I did receive C99 x Strawberry Diesel today. Hope it rocks like I think it will. To me it sounds like a dream cross.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I've always wanted reservoir seeds double strawberry diesel. I did receive C99 x Strawberry Diesel today. Hope it rocks like I think it will. To me it sounds like a dream cross.


 i've got a double strawberry diesel cross as a freebie from a sannies order that i've always thought sounded like some killer smoke as well..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I had never seen the sour grape and one of the others. Thinking about getting some starbud and super sour skunk from hortilab and those kos c99


 bog has that sweet cindy that looks pretty dank as well.. was thinking of picking up one of everything from bog, but of course i don't have that much cash laying around atm to do so..


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2011)

i cant stop this is about 1/2 of what i have collected


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> i cant stop this is about 1/2 of what i have collected


 lol, welcome to the club robert.. we hold meetings every wednesday's at around 630 est .... i forget who's turn it is to chair this month though..


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2011)

its tough , i have gotten in three new strains that i want to grow out yet so many i have that i love to grow , life is good


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> bog has that sweet cindy that looks pretty dank as well.. was thinking of picking up one of everything from bog, but of course i don't have that much cash laying around atm to do so..


 the c-99 cross i tried was amazing i still keep an eye out to find a true cindy


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> the c-99 cross i tried was amazing i still keep an eye out to find a true cindy


 it pisses me off that i've yet to grow a cindy 99 being a sativa fan, and who can argue with those flowering times.. i do have a few beans of the mosca c99 bx left over that i want to grow one day, sooner rather than later hopefully..

but i'm in the same boat as you robert.. i always have something in mind that i want to grow, then i end up buying something else that sounds like some fire, than when it comes time to crack a new bean or two, i can never make up my damn mind as to what to grow next..
i really think it's the hardest part of growing sometimes, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

i havnt met a c99 cross i didnt like yet

these cindy F4s are awesome to...i get high as hell, trip out for a bit then need a nap lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> bog has that sweet cindy that looks pretty dank as well.. was thinking of picking up one of everything from bog, but of course i don't have that much cash laying around atm to do so..


I have to agree that sweet Cindy sounds bomb. I've almost pulled the trigger on it a few times. I've only seen LSD from BOG and the grower sucked ( I knew him) so it kinda tainted my opinion on BOG. Unfairly so but it still has kept me from getting his gear


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have to agree that sweet Cindy sounds bomb. I've almost pulled the trigger on it a few times. I've only seen LSD from BOG and the grower sucked ( I knew him) so it kinda tainted my opinion on BOG. Unfairly so but it still has kept me from getting his gear


 ah man, that's a shame as bog has some real fire for sure.. he's been around for ages, and he's one of the kind of breeders that only works on a few strains and works them well, than will move onto something new for him.. his sour bubble is a classic in it's own right as is bogglegum..
i'm fucking dying with the sour strawberry kush grow, let me tell you, as it's well my second bog attempt.. my last grow i germed only one of the blue kush and of course it was a dude, so i'm really hoping for a girl out of the two ssk's that i have going now..


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i havnt met a c99 cross i didnt like yet
> 
> these cindy F4s are awesome to...i get high as hell, trip out for a bit then need a nap lol


Damn!!! I want some of that!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> ah man, that's a shame as bog has some real fire for sure.. he's been around for ages, and he's one of the kind of breeders that only works on a few strains and works them well, than will move onto something new for him.. his sour bubble is a classic in it's own right as is bogglegum..
> i'm fucking dying with the sour strawberry kush grow, let me tell you, as it's well my second bog attempt.. my last grow i germed only one of the blue kush and of course it was a dude, so i'm really hoping for a girl out of the two ssk's that i have going now..


Female,Female,Female....lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Female,Female,Female....lol


 thank you my brother from another mother.. i'm feeling your vibes, and so are my "girls"...


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 28, 2011)

Dizzle what filial gen do I have?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 28, 2011)

____gudkarma's stash_____


Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Chemdog 
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 
Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1
Alphakronik : Alpha Dawg
High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush
Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese
Eva Seeds : Monster
Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison
Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II
World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower
Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG
unknown local : Crystal Kush
alien grow shop freebie : chocolope x chocolate kush
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit
White Label Seeds : White Skunk
Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connection : Jedi Kush
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE
Nirvana : Master Kush
Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields F3
Sannie Seeds : Killa Queen x NYCD
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush F3
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Cheese
Dinafem : Blue Widow
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Critical+
Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk
unknown : white x stardawg F2
Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : SAGE
[email protected] : Amnesia Haze
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : Lavander Haze

cuts : legion og , mad shack, hash bomb, hawgsbreath, og graze, houston shoreline, northern lights blue, afghan kush, tahoe og, extrema, & comming soon ...plushberry

seedlings : sensi shiva skunk , sweet seeds double white , & e$ko's lavander haze


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

hey gud, how's that og graze?? i have a pack of them and was wondering what you thought of them?? thanks..


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Sep 28, 2011)

It's like hippie crack I can't stop buying killer shit I see in stock. I just got the flav cheese quake and pre 98 bubba. I have at least 100 dif strains. Plus I give all my seeds that I bred aciccidentally or intentionally. Can't wait til I can get verified clones I'll stock a ton. I just got chem d, candy chem and 91 chem cuts whoo hoo. Gypsy nirvana is my place I luv the attitude I just like how gn ships better way faster too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 28, 2011)

The og graze sounds bomb. 

I got a few new badass cuts, and a lot of seedlings to pick thru.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 28, 2011)

on the "og graze" i haven't germed a single bean of the 10 i have.

...but got a special cut (pheno) from a super fucking rad farmer.

it's in veg now... if you want a pic just ask.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> bog has that sweet cindy that looks pretty dank as well.. was thinking of picking up one of everything from bog, but of course i don't have that much cash laying around atm to do so..


I still have a few NEFERETI C99 F3'S where amazingly I popped one seed and found the keeper pineapple "grail" everyone talks about. I foolishly never kept a cut and never even realized how special she was until after the cure when I took a few puffs and it was just too late. 
My next run I really would like to run some more of the C99 F3's as well as

Sputnik 1.0 x C99
ECSD x C99
Original Daywrecker x C99
Strawberry Diesel x C99

To try to find a more leaning Pineapple C99 hybrid. I probably could just pop a couple of Nef's beans though and find her. I know he worked real hard popping over a hundred f2's and doing alot of inbreeding to try to stabilize her.

That and I really would like to run double dipped sour banana from Elite Genetics. I think that it would be great if I had a c99 male and started chucking pollen at either the Elite DDSB or maybe at a Banana Kush mom. 

With me owning my own house now I should be able to do alot of the stuff I've only dreamed of in the past.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 28, 2011)

escd x c99 

now that sounds yum.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> escd x c99
> 
> now that sounds yum.


 i think i have something along those lines that i got from a cannetics trade from i want to say maybe the dude from top shelf seeds.. i'm wanting to say its called sour apple and is c99 x sour d maybe, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 28, 2011)

& that's an awesoem combo too racerboy

ahem!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i think i have something along those lines that i got from a cannetics trade from i want to say maybe the dude from top shelf seeds.. i'm wanting to say its called sour apple and is c99 x sour d maybe, lol..


Yea ur talkin bout PPP's Sour Apple? Original Diesel x C99?
PPP is a good guy. Known him for years on another board.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea ur talkin bout PPP's Sour Apple? Original Diesel x C99?
> PPP is a good guy. Known him for years on another board.


 lol, yah, purple pheno please, that's who it was.. and yah, that's the strain i got, lol.. at least one of us knows..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

and he is a really nice guy from the couple of times i've talked to him..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 28, 2011)

Yup there's a lot of c99 crosses over there

The sour apple you mentioned and d99 (chem d x c99) just dropped again


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, purple pheno please, that's who it was.. and yah, that's the strain i got, lol.. at least one of us knows..


I've been eyeballing that one for a while. But I just have too many f*cking beans. I even bid on this las vegas pk x original diesel today. I just can't stop myself sometimes. lol.
I'm really excited about my Space Princess (sputnik 1.0 x C99). She is such a nice looking plant so far and the genetics are top notch. I think I'm gonna clone the shit outta her.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm with racer, still to crack any Cindy X's to my shame lol.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm with racer, still to crack any Cindy X's to my shame lol.


You two don't know what you're missing!!! Get crackin!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm with racer, still to crack any Cindy X's to my shame lol.


 well, that makes me feel better skunk, lol.. i was planning on cracking some this grow, then i changed my mind last minute of course..

i should probably start a list of shit that i have that i really want to crack next so that when it comes time, all i'll have to do is go over the list and pick out a few that i've been wanting to try for awhile..
damn, that's a really good idea, i think i may start doing that, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

skunk crosses well to prety much everything..i love skunk ...its my buddy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

jeezuz h lol...i havnt grown blueberry in a while cuz i was sick of growing mutants after awhile...but its soo fuckin bomb that i grabbed 40 beans the other day lol...and looky here..were off to the mutant races haha

check out this bean....i though tit was a twin at first...but its just one giant tap root...i dunno how it really fit in the bean lol...i shoulda took a pic of its bros for comapro..but its huge


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got the collectors itch! Sitting on some TGA Subcool Plush Berry, Kiwi Seeds Daddies Girl, Female Seeds Iced Grapefruit, Real Seed Co. Pharai Farmhouse, a couple packs of Karma Genetics Jack Cheddar. I also have some Barney's Farm Pineapple Chunk, one Samsara Seeds Spicy White Devil and one Samsara Seeds Supersonic Cristal Storm on the way!




Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
T-SHIRT LARGE

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BARQ62
Price: £32.99

Product: UFO#1 Samsara Seeds El Alquimista Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Supersonic Cristal Storm Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00


I could have found most of these seeds locally but the seeds at the clubs aren't always fresh! I was about to get Plush Berry from 1 Love in Sacramento but ended up talking to subcool at the High Times Cup, They were old! attitude was out and was still 3-4 weeks away from getting more. I didn't buy them and ended up getting fresh ones (3 fems out of 4 seeds all super healthy, one didn't pop but that was probably user error)! I was lucky enough to only have to pay for this last order, A Great guy helped me out with the rest and that is what started the ITCH! I will be ordering Dutch Passion Blue Moonshine and Dutch Passion Strawberry cough to enter in the trip promo.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

Plushberry hasn't been around long enough for seeds to be old, hasn't even been a year. I mean there not brand new, but considering there shelf life. 

Plushberry might just be my favorite plant. It just tastes so god damn good, and the oil came out pure blonde full melt, doesn't even leave any residue on my oil nail in the bubbler

The plushberry ran out so fast. It smells so good too. Great high. Just an all around treat. 

Super resiny too. Plus pink and yields alright.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Sep 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Plushberry hasn't been around long enough for seeds to be old, hasn't even been a year. I mean there not brand new, but considering there shelf life.
> 
> Plushberry might just be my favorite plant. It just tastes so god damn good, and the oil came out pure blonde full melt, doesn't even leave any residue on my oil nail in the bubbler
> 
> ...


I knew they weren't that old but IMO it was worth the wait! Here are my 3 ladies right now. Just tonight, I stuck the one in the second picture in flower, after cutting a couple clones! I couldn't wait!


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a couple c99 x's. Ecsd x c99, vortex x c99, ssh x c99, ssh x ecsd xc99 etc.


----------



## sonar (Sep 29, 2011)

So what do you guys think about the attitude promos going on? If you buy any pack of World of Seeds they throw in 2 afghan kush ruder and 2 pakistan ryder. There is a strain of theirs called Madness that I was looking at for awhile, but I have thinking about picking up a 2nd strain if I can because I think those auto freebies are per pack.

Really interested in Emerald Triangle too. Already had plans to pick up some of them over the G13 promo.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 29, 2011)

i scored a supreme afghan kush (mother) from the only (single) pick & mix i ever bought.

broham, outstanding plant in every way.

& i've seen a couple of WOS afghan kush phenos in various threads... mine is differs only slightly from what i've seen ...which makes me believe WOS is using quality parentage.

50 days and chop. 
w/ no scope necessary.

if you're feeling extra frisky, 57 days... and not a second more.

clones great too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

I've got a wos nl fem goin, it might be nl x big bud, I have 1 of each in a party cup together. 

The only other wos beans I popped were autos and they sprouted but never grew. I tossed em both. That was my only attempt with autos.


----------



## ifellonmyface (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey guys,
When Ordering the seeds. What do the majority do? Order straight to Home? Use personal Credit/debit Card? I'm a little skeptical and paranoid.

Thanks!!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 29, 2011)

hmmm...

you must be nuts asking that in here.

beans just show up.

like rain drops.

dude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 29, 2011)

i dont get it!!! i ordered from attitude last night and my seeds still didint come??!!?? i'm never ordering from them again they are a total sham......


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

Use all ur legit info man its ok, long as you use reputable seedbanls.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2011)

Whats so special about Gorilla Grape?? Is it any good potencey/taste wise for me...


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

Its purple urkle x double purple doja that's what's so special about it!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 29, 2011)

i have a gorilla grape lady in the first week of flower right now, i'll post a pic in a couple weeks and you'll see whats so special about it


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2011)

Ahhhh Thanx guys, sounds shit tbh.....

lol jk, I'm adding this to the list. 

Lookin forwards to seein those pic's CMT


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

Its pretty much tripple purple doja


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 29, 2011)

lol you got me on sounds like shit...thought you were serious for a second. when i sexed her, it started turning purple in the first few days.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a pheno in the gorilla grape that turns almost black it's so dark purple. That's the pheno to look for.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Whats so special about Gorilla Grape?? Is it any good potencey/taste wise for me...


 its pretty good smoke....its potent and tastes bomb...best thing is the mood it leaves you in is like some kinda heavenly extasy lol ...no joke its that kewl!
heres some GG finished its a green pheno but its tight! the purple plants are super sexy tho..i also have a smoke report on it here somewere if you wanna read it


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Sep 29, 2011)

I grew kings kush out and I'm actually Impressed. Tasted like grape cream soda I never kept a cut due to greenhouse products sometimes garbage. My friend had bad hermie and genetic incompetency probs so I said fuck it. I'm rockin either Jedi kush, or tahoe, and more subcool stuff like jilly or jtr or the flav and alphas jackpot sannies Choco rain, and maybe the bubba. No fuckin joke ace of spades is my new bff. So fuckin big, coated in trichs, my nose is stuffed I'm sick and my nose is sandpaper gooey and all I can smell is berry lemon incense. My colas are forearm sized and pop can big still at least 2 weeks left. Hydro dense as rocks and also super dank. The sour og is impressive two very good phenos alsovworks actually well out in cold weather. Rainy too. So crystally both strains are the water won't penetrate the buds. All organic and not pushed hard.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its pretty good smoke....its potent and tastes bomb...best thing is the mood it leaves you in is like some kinda heavenly extasy lol ...no joke its that kewl!
> heres some GG finished its a green pheno but its tight! the purple plants are super sexy tho..i also have a smoke report on it here somewere if you wanna read it
> 
> View attachment 1812426


lol, I read your report shortly after I asked "whats so special about it". Damn mate that looks like some tastey smoke.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> There's a pheno in the gorilla grape that turns almost black it's so dark purple. That's the pheno to look for.


 This pheno? i didnt get one but i only popped 5 beans...FloGrow had a real nice super frosty purple one tho

these pix arnt mine.





THESkunkMunkie said:


> lol, I read your report shortly after I asked "whats so special about it". Damn mate that looks like some tastey smoke.


 Yeah man, its pretty good


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 29, 2011)

That's nice, super purple.

Glad I have some of these beans on the way

Hope I get that pheno


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

i hope i get it to lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

What breeder carrys the gorilla grape?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> What breeder carrys the gorilla grape?


 outlaw genetics makes it


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah that's the pheno!! Good luck fellas!! I think I remember outlaw posting that he lost the dark male so he was looking for some cuts to make f2s. Not sure if I remember that right tho.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

If I ever got hardcore into breeding I would learn how to do tissue culture. 

Then you could keep a cut from every plant you ever worked with and keep it in a mini fridge. No more lost genetics.

O now I wanna start the worlds largest tissue culture strain library


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 30, 2011)

kinda funny you mention that, a teacher friend of mine is planning a tissue culture experiment with his class, he's never done it before so he's not sure how its gonna work out...but once he gets it figured out, i'm gonna have him teach me. my dad and i had a seed and fertilizer meeting a few weeks back and the crop seed co. we use mentioned using tissue culture in their projects...he didnt say much about it though cuz all the old farmers in there were completely lost lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 30, 2011)

50% off kaliman seeds at attitude.


----------



## sonar (Sep 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> i dont get it!!! i ordered from attitude last night and my seeds still didint come??!!?? i'm never ordering from them again they are a total sham......


haha, you better start at LEAST 6 threads telling everyone how they ripped you off. Goddamn bastards.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 30, 2011)

i've never seen a tissue culture plant "brought back from the callus" that looked exactly like the mother.

& these plants "brought back" are serious underperformers.

what say you now?

i know two people working with tissue culture right this second.

one on thcfarmer (cough).

& e$ko.

more work needs to be done... but think of the possibilities tissue culture represents for sending strains to friends !

and keeping a huge genetic stash.

its not as cost effective as some beilieve but i think technology will solve the $ problem & make it accessable to everyone in the future.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

It would still have the genetics you want though, and that's the important thing.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 30, 2011)

true... but in my set up an underperformer goes straight in the garbage regardless of genetics.

would u put a bunch of weaklings under a 1000w for 9 weeks only to break off half what u would any other way?

not me.

waste of nutes, time, electric, and more.

imo of course.

i'd like to see tissue culture used & developed in a production model setting ... and not like its a hobby thing.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

I said if I ever got harcore into breeding, in that case, the genetics are more valuable.

Growing just for meds is different.

Edit: a tissue culture might not asppear the same as its donor for the same reason a clone can grow differently in different ops.

The best reason for this I have heard is: Phenotype= 50% genotype + 50% environment


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 30, 2011)

Read an article in high times earlier this year by tricome kings I believe? Anyway they said they use tissue culture in their large scale opp with good success. I've been curious about it ever since.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 30, 2011)

well that i didnt know... and now i look for that article.

not calling you on it in any way, but do you remember the issue?

this year for sure?

*

agreed+ 

enviro is everything the grow nerds hype it to be ==> critical to success.

have you ever seen pix of something definitely outdoorsy ...like highland nepalese ...grown indoors?

i've grown unknown bagseed with good results given proper enviro.

so i might lean toward 70% enviro & 30% genetics.

i love to stir the pot 

here's a bagseed cross i made years ago & ran about 16 months ago.

i call it "spice".

unknown genetics & proper enviro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

from what I read outlaw got busted and his strains lost? guess that means theres no way to get the gorilla?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey gud I'll look up what issue it was later or in the morning. Don't mind u calling me out at all. Like I said it was the first time I heard of it and in the same week one of my boys said something about sendin me some cuts that way. Never had him do it though. But from the little I've read about it it sounds like a great way to keep lots of shit going in a small space. And isn't that how all the big produce companies do their crops?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> from what I read outlaw got busted and his strains lost? guess that means theres no way to get the gorilla?


 He did, butit was a lil while back...he got some of his stock back and fired it up again

If you find Flo Grows journal he says were he got it...i cant remeber the exzact site


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah that's the pheno!! Good luck fellas!! I think I remember outlaw posting that he lost the dark male so he was looking for some cuts to make f2s. Not sure if I remember that right tho.


 Dont quote me on this...but i thnk his stud DPD male survived along with some of his bean stock , i belive a buddy held on to some. i think anyways


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Dont quote me on this...but i thnk his stud DPD male survived along with some of his bean stock , i belive a buddy held on to some. i think anyways


That's good news cause I'd like to grab some gorilla grape if anyone sees any anywhere I'd appreciate the heads up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That's good news cause I'd like to grab some gorilla grape if anyone sees any anywhere I'd appreciate the heads up


 check breedbay


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> check breedbay


Not seeing it am I blind?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

me either dead end website


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

i havnt looked on there in awhile but heres the link

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/outlaw-strains/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

its dead theres no where to purchase or even see seed rates


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i havnt looked on there in awhile but heres the link
> 
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/outlaw-strains/


 that's where i got my dpd beans from.. paid an arm and a leg for them, yes, but they're mine, all mine, lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that's where i got my dpd beans from.. paid an arm and a leg for them, yes, but they're mine, all mine, lol..


where in the site is the seed lists?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> where in the site is the seed lists?


 i don't know for sure.. i was just over there with that link that dizzle put up, but i always have trouble finding shit on that site... this was awhile ago and their stock changes all of the time, so they just may not have anything from here atm..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 30, 2011)

Hellraizer if u figure it out let me know. I'm at work atm and looking on my damn iphone LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> its dead theres no where to purchase or even see seed rates


 Try this link m8....
https://www.cannabisseedauction.com/?category=Outlaw-Genetics&parent=1966&show=subcats


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hellraizer if u figure it out let me know. I'm at work atm and looking on my damn iphone LOL


will do but from what I see and the dates on post its been dead for some time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Try this link m8....
> https://www.cannabisseedauction.com/?category=Outlaw-Genetics&parent=1966&show=subcats


 thats it!!! i couldnt fucking remeber the site lol

i thikn thats were FG got his orig ones...i have the F-2 outa em


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Try this link m8....
> https://www.cannabisseedauction.com/?category=Outlaw-Genetics&parent=1966&show=subcats


no gorilla grape there either


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone ever hear of this place before? they have some smoke a lot seeds that have some gg x's ... i've never heard of this place, and can't even figure out what any of the prices are, lol.. it's throwing up red flags to me big time, but you never know, lol..
http://www.rcmcollective.ca/ordering-instructions.php#pricing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

it sorta looks dodgy to me...some of their descriptions look BS


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it sorta looks dodgy to me...some of their descriptions look BS


 yah, that's what i thought too dizzle.. thanks for the confirmation..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 30, 2011)

Says "scam" to me too lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey what are yout gus other favorite threads?

Here's my epic threads u should check out

20,000 watt medical grow op construction by collective gardener

TGA by others in subcools old school organics


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Says "scam" to me too lol


idk if its a scam. its a canadian company and sometimes their sites look wierd to me. and i am not bashing canadians. heck i wish i lived in canada. 

i dont want to be the first to order from them though lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

smoke and coke said:


> idk if its a scam. its a canadian company and sometimes their sites look wierd to me. and i am not bashing canadians. heck i wish i lived in canada.
> 
> i dont want to be the first to order from them though lol


 lol, i know, i thought that was kind of an odd way to tell me the prices, but w/e.. they kind of sounded like a mmj site, but they didn't really say anything about it being so, just the feeling i got from them is all..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

I got roots on one of my new clones 

Edit: that's 8 days, in coco. Simple as pie. And no cloner to clean.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Sep 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i know, i thought that was kind of an odd way to tell me the prices, but w/e.. they kind of sounded like a mmj site, but they didn't really say anything about it being so, just the feeling i got from them is all..


I recognize the breeders. Hybrids from Hell is def legit as well as Boreal and Da Bean company.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

yah, i recognized them as well, and they're not really available at many other places, which is why i was interested in that place to begin with..
just wish someone would chime in who's ever heard of that place, good or bad news, i don't care..


----------



## taaldow (Sep 30, 2011)

i got some gorilla grape f3s


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

I got some gorilla grape f2s comin, 

I wanna do a purple strain run and do gorilla grape, grape god, jackpot royale and big sur holy weed (if I'm super lucky there's a purple sativa pheno I want)


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 30, 2011)

i really should crack my dpd's sooner rather than later.. i'm just nervous and don't want to fuck them up after what i paid for them and all, lol.. plus i was waiting for the temps to cool down some after how my summer grows went.. they weren't awful, just would have been much better if it wasn't over 100 days for like a month straight..


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 30, 2011)

U better f2 those bishes racer. 

How much did they cost you? They orig.&#8230;?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> U better f2 those bishes racer.
> 
> How much did they cost you? They orig.&#8230;?


 Yeah Racer!!!!!! F2 those mofoz lol

i dont have any DPD but i got a nice Doja pheno "Magic Monkey" which is Gorilla Grape x Magic Merlin ...this strain is 75% DPD ...my camera sucks but this cut is an electric burple color



and this is my Gorilla Grape keeper....its not super purple but it kickass, frostiest strain i have!



Both plants are 6 weeks into 12/12


OG has some nice strains, GG is real tight but the Magic Merlin is nice to


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i really should crack my dpd's sooner rather than later.. i'm just nervous and don't want to fuck them up after what i paid for them and all, lol.. plus i was waiting for the temps to cool down some after how my summer grows went.. they weren't awful, just would have been much better if it wasn't over 100 days for like a month straight..


I will do them for ya....lol


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a gorilla grape x c99 cross?? Dark purple color with pineapple tastiness!!! Count me in on that cross.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 1, 2011)

too funny.

plushberry cuts from a supe mega awesome farmer are in effect 

in my cloner not even 24 hours ...im thinking 2 days for bumps ...which is amazing.

stems are already swollen & looking like roots are gonna bust off any second.

one thing i'll say about TGA strains with which i've played : all excellent rooters.

very pleased.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Does anyone have a gorilla grape x c99 cross?? Dark purple color with pineapple tastiness!!! Count me in on that cross.


 i will in about 5 weeks  ... i dunno if anyone made one yet..buti got a good momma and a kickass Cindy daddy...ill keep you in mind bro


----------



## tardis (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for your prayers, even tho I don't believe in prayers or God, but they worked! MY Seeds came through! 2 packages after 1 got confiscated last time (the one with the grape stompers!) but my collection is awesome!!! They came in and i'm stoked! Oh; yeah and attitude wasn't responding so I went on facebook and found I was sending to the wrong email. as soon as I sent my confiscated package info to the INFO email address I got a response immediatly and they sent it off (minus the out of stock grape stompers but thats not their fault, i told them to replace it with Querkle)

I love attitude, and i'm excited because this order was a big one for my collectiion.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 1, 2011)

both the grape stomper bx i popped showed their pistils today...dam females again...

also, i thru my last plushberry lady in the flower room today (i hope its pink) along with a grape ape lady. oh and i hit my purple urkle female with some plushberry pollen


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 1, 2011)

tardis said:


> Thanks for your prayers, even tho I don't believe in prayers or God, but they worked! MY Seeds came through! 2 packages after 1 got confiscated last time (the one with the grape stompers!) but my collection is awesome!!! They came in and i'm stoked! Oh; yeah and attitude wasn't responding so I went on facebook and found I was sending to the wrong email. as soon as I sent my confiscated package info to the INFO email address I got a response immediatly and they sent it off (minus the out of stock grape stompers but thats not their fault, i told them to replace it with Querkle)
> 
> I love attitude, and i'm excited because this order was a big one for my collectiion.


 i wasn't too worried for you as i've had one order snagged.. i told sannie it had been about a month, so he resent them.. a week later i got my beans, the very next day i got my package minus the beans and plus the customs letter.. i figured if i were on some watch list i never would have gotten the beans to begin with...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 1, 2011)

Thats great news Tardis, at least your mind can be at rest about you being on some "list" mate.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 1, 2011)

Add tvcg generic weed to my list. Any of you dudes ever tried secret valley seeds purple pineberry?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 1, 2011)

that generic weed looks good.

never tried pineberry...but im pretty sure i have some beans. it sounds pretty tasty to me.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> that generic weed looks good.
> 
> never tried pineberry...but im pretty sure i have some beans. it sounds pretty tasty to me.


 yah, that pineberry was one of those canadian strains i always wanted to try out though..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 1, 2011)

Hypothetical ?, would 20 Fire OG suit anyone for 10 Gorilla Grape originals?? 

I've been having wet dreams since seein it lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm so fucking pissed

Apollo 11 genius pheno f3 restocked and I'm broke! 

Anyone wanna split a pack or buy and trade me?

At least I hope my friends can buy the seeds I been waiting FOREVER to restock


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm so fucking pissed
> 
> Apollo 11 genius pheno f3 restocked and I'm broke!
> 
> ...


 where at last?? i would be into splitting a pack with you no problem..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

Bodhi on attitude 

Run run run!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 1, 2011)

Customer Info:
Invoice Address:


Delivery Address:
Customer Comments:
"n/a"
Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Bodhi Seeds Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	BODL288	2	£87.98
Pick and Mix G13 Labs NL Automatic Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	PICJ187	2	£11.98
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds SPACE JILL / Space Queen
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	2	£11.98
UFO#3 G13 Labs Blue Venom Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Moby Dick
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack Autoflowering
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Oct 02 2011, 00:38 AM
Payment Method:	SagePay
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
T-SHIRT XXXL
Subtotal:	£111.94
Discount Coupon
420	- £11.19
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £15.00
Grand Total:	£115.75


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

Just the a11 shipped was 78$ in breeders pack no garauntee, if ur down ill split em with u or make a deal


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 1, 2011)

ordered. thanks wood, was droolin over that one a while back.


Bodhi Seeds Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	BODL288	1	£43.99
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Vortex
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	2	£11.98
Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	Pick and Mix	1	£5.99
UFO#3 G13 Labs Blue Venom Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack Autoflowering
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Oct 02 2011, 00:58 AM
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE
Subtotal:	£61.96
Discount Coupon
420	- £6.20
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £10.00
Grand Total:	£65.76


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

You assholes buyin 1 reg seed. I bet you'll get females too. Lucky mofos

Lol and the worst part is you will be pissed when you get a female.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 1, 2011)

lol i just buy those singles to bump up the price to get the extra freebies 

and you're right...i'll probably get females...and be pissed about it lol.

unless i find my stud male before i pop em, then i'll be happy about females.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 1, 2011)

You can reverse a branch of your female for pollen with CS.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah, but i prefer regular seeds. i plan on playin with CS one day though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You assholes buyin 1 reg seed. I bet you'll get females too. Lucky mofos
> 
> Lol and the worst part is you will be pissed when you get a female.


 lol, i ordered two of the singles of both of sub gear and two of those northern light autos.. i had one of the northern light autos before that i got in a trade, and i thought they sounded sweet, so i ordered them again now..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

The only 2 autos I ever germed died.

I got some dannyboy x masterlow, its not fully autoflowering and I hear in the non auto ones the dannyboy is really dominant.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 1, 2011)

i've never grown any autos either lastwood... but the auto northern lights and the auto haze and the diesel ryder have always caught my eye.. of course i had each of them, had a whole pack of the diesel ryders.. but what do you know, i happened to trade them all away, lol...

i'd like to get another pack of the diesel ryders again for shit's and giggles.. oh yah, i also had a pack of the auto ak's, but again, i traded them again too.. i'd like to get them again too.. they were the first pack of beans i ever bought years ago from dr chronic..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 1, 2011)

Damn you seed junkies are fast!!! I went to TGE store came back and blam cmt and racer dropped $2bills with TGE quickness!!! Lol. E$ko gear is in the breeders choice section @ Sannies?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

Yup

I'm lovin wazzaps anesthesia. Gonna reveg it.

I have this super vigorous pineapple express, its 2x as big as the other one and is a mean foxtailer with long ass colas. Gonna reveg it to.

But the small pineapple express is pink pistillexd and I brushed up against it today and its the sweetest berry smell I think I've ever smelled on a plant. Now I wanna keep that pheno too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 1, 2011)

lol the only times I've tried autos were, first...
Nirvana's offerings, I got got one of each of the Jock Horror, Bubblelicious and Northern Lights free in one of the tudes promos. So I put them in thinkin I'd get a quick round in and..... lol they didn't flower auto I had to flip 'em (tried everything nirvana advised on their site too), they went for over 20+ weeks from seed to bud, JH & NL grew to over 6"ft (inc pot) and were piss poor in potencey as they didn't have any affect at all!?
My 2nd go was a Red Dwaf (again a tude freebie) that cracked in 24hr and gave birth to a mutant "thing" lol, looked like a wort on a stem lol. I just binned it off .
My luck both times there put me right off autos and when I had other seedlings doin fine at the time. I put that being down to it being just a bad seed lol, as my cuz has a gorgeous Diemos plant goin atm from the freebie seed I gave him that I got along with the RD. 
Not the best experience ever but it put me right off bothering with autos again. I may think to use them for a quick outdoor grow though as I think thats where their real use lies tbh


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 1, 2011)

That pineapple express is a winner. That strain is my most requested cut. I got alien express so I hope it yields like the pe but is trichcomed up like the alien formaggio.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

Was it jock horror auto? Cuz the regular jock horror isn't af and I've only seen awwesome reviews/pics. I even bought a pack.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah last, JH auto. The flavour was awesome just lacked in the high


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 1, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Bodhi on attitude
> 
> Run run run!


Thanks for the heads up wood!! Bodhi has so much fire that I want I forget to check them during my daily checks more often than not. I want those yo mamas and super silver yo mamas too

Edit* not sure if I'm understanding exactly what these r. R they straight a11 or r they a11Xc99? At first I thought a11 then I reread and got confused? R these diff than the Joey weed c99x a11( not sure if I wrote the order correct) cause if they're the same I'm going with the Joey weeds cause I've heard good things about them. Thanks guys


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 1, 2011)

These are not the same. 

These are better, these are the Genius cut x c99 which is a11, these seeds are f3s of a11 but the parents were always selected towards the genius dom phenos


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

i have experience with both a-11 and c-99 ....they are diff in alota ways yet the same in some to...i find the A-11 the better high of the two....its like if there was two sisters..Apollo would be the claassy sister that dresses nice and is more refined...Cinderella is the party girl slutty sister that gives head under the bleachers lol

Ive had 2 od A-11, one was very pineapply and had a more aggresive high leaning to Cindy, the G cut has a sweeter taste and the high is very clean, smells alot nicer like lemons and grape and the leaves are a lil bit wider than the cindy, it also stays a lil bit shorter...deff the nicer of the two

so if you can score A-11"G" x C-99 id go for it...my G pheno came outa a F2 pack of Joeys gear


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone wanna help me get my collection going.. I only have a couple strains and you guys are veterans.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah for sure how many you want just leave us your name and addy... get them straight out to you, lol it's not like we paid hard cash at a seedbank for 'em or anything.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a jk lol I'm smashed and in a silly mood again, you can't just expect something for nothing from strangers mate.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Anyone wanna help me get my collection going.. I only have a couple strains and you guys are veterans.....


 i'll help , the first thing you need to do is start buying seeds like we did ,off you go


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i have experience with both a-11 and c-99 ....they are diff in alota ways yet the same in some to...i find the A-11 the better high of the two....its like if there was two sisters..Apollo would be the claassy sister that dresses nice and is more refined...Cinderella is the party girl slutty sister that gives head under the bleachers lol
> 
> Ive had 2 od A-11, one was very pineapply and had a more aggresive high leaning to Cindy, the G cut has a sweeter taste and the high is very clean, smells alot nicer like lemons and grape and the leaves are a lil bit wider than the cindy, it also stays a lil bit shorter...deff the nicer of the two
> 
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah basically start ordering seeds go broke then check yourself into rehab!!


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 2, 2011)

collections. 
collecting. 
collectors.

take a cue from racerboy, buy a pack of autos (which you dont really grow) & put them in your stash.

one pack down... many many more to go.

lab biz never stops.

seedgrowerfreaks unite!


----------



## jaredsparks (Oct 2, 2011)

hey guys, i live in new england and want to grow just couple of plants outdoors. i prefer sativa and want short plants to keep my profile low. of course, this will all be done next year. any suggestions as to what i should grow? i am a very experienced gardener.

thanks!


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 2, 2011)

It would probably be a better idea for me to check if it's ok to collect while i learn.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Hell yeah collect away man!

Just be careful with your expensive genetics. 

I suggest buyin a pack of fems from g13 labs for your first grow. That way its inexpensive, the genetics are great, no hermies.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 2, 2011)

What's going on here? This ain't the n00b section!! Gets to steppin bitches!! Lol j/k


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2011)

LaLaLa I love this thread... wuts up to all who think im cool (no one)


----------



## taaldow (Oct 2, 2011)

wow!!!!! lmaof


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't decide between the Joey weed c99Xa11 and the bodhi seeds a11 genius. Fuck as usual I want both, I'm already getting kos c99 and I think ace of spades from hemp depot. And if I order those bodhi seeds from the tude I know I'll end ip getting either starbud or super sour skunk from hortilab too. So which a11 should I grab?


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

who all has the joey weed gear


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> LaLaLa I love this thread... wuts up to all who think im cool (no one)


I think your cool smokey, wut up bro


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> who all has the joey weed gear


i think you can get joey weed from hemp depot if i'm not mistaken robert..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/index.html


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Joey Weed*​ *Ak47 x C99*​ 
*62*​ ​never ordered from HD would be 67 bucks for the ak47xc99 that i would like to try heard good things about the ak


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

I already answered him RB but I think I may have deleted my post by accident lol it's not there now!? Did anyone see it there cos I swear I'm goin a lil nuts here if not lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> *Joey Weed*​ *Ak47 x C99*​
> *62*​ ​never ordered from HD would be 67 bucks for the ak47xc99 that i would like to try heard good things about the ak



i've never ordered from them before either, but i hear good things about them from those who have..
i have a pack of those c99 x ak's that i picked up in a trade ages ago..


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

i'll be in the same boat here igo looking to order and still have strains in breeders packs not opened


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive never orderd subcools seeds before but i see he has a bubba cross comin out... Thoughts?
Also im trying to decide between SourBubba(pre-98 x original diesel) or Sannies herijuana... Thoughts?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 2, 2011)

I have only ordered from them(hemp depot) once. A month or two ago it took a long time but it arrived( iron Cindy from kos). I'm about to place another order their tga gear is cheaper than the tude so I'm getting ace of spades from them.

I didnt see tga has a bubba cross on the way? What did they cross it with? I'd like to see it with the black cherry soda


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have only ordered from them(hemp depot) once. A month or two ago it took a long time but it arrived( iron Cindy from kos). I'm about to place another order their tga gear is cheaper than the tude so I'm getting ace of spades from them.
> 
> I didnt see tga has a bubba cross on the way? What did they cross it with? I'd like to see it with the black cherry soda


 he's got a thread started about karma.. i'm no fan of sub, so i didn't really look into it too much..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah thanks I was just checking it out


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Its bubba x jtr


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> he's got a thread started about karma.. i'm no fan of sub, so i didn't really look into it too much..


 even if his strains were all that he nearly breaks his own arm patting himself on the back


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> even if his strains were all that he nearly breaks his own arm patting himself on the back


 lmao.. so very true, and i can't stand his videos.. for w/e reason, his voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard to my ears... my god, can you say hick??


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

one thing i can say is i've never wasted a dime on his gear or a min watching his vids


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> one thing i can say is i've never wasted a dime on his gear or a min watching his vids


 i have to admit, i do have a couple of his beans, haven't grown one of them, but i'll admit i do have a few.. i just bought two of his space jills yesterday... will probably never grow them, but they do look neat in my stockpile.. on the very bottom of course..


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

along with his praises to himself there are good reports


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

All I've grown is plushberry and I loved it. 

Subcool used to be different, a bajillion noobs and haters will turn you to a grumpy mofo. Compassion runs out quick. Subcool can be a bit egotistical at times but wtf does that matter. Fuck all the politics of it I'm just growin the gear.

I DO think it would be awesome if he worked some of his best strains a bit more. And I don't know why he doesn't produce anymore of the old and gone genetics that everybody loved and wants. 

Like danyboy


----------



## tardis (Oct 2, 2011)

I've grown Half of TGA Subcools strains and I gotta say I Love his gear!!! His genetics are STRONG and I never have to worry about getting dank bud. By dank I mean it looks, smells, tastes awesome and the highs are intense and enjoyable! I know he has haters because he's promoting himself because he has to in this industry. But his beans are strong genetics taht more often then not grow dank enjoyable bud. Right now I got FLav and Qrazy Train and Jillybean i'm puffin on, and i LOVE all three of these strains. If you've never grown one of his strains before then look for the strain that appeals best to you and try it. I'd recommend Vortex or The Flav or Jillybean if you want happy buzz. 

Say what you will about his promoting methods, but his gear is legit and I rely on it a lot for digestion.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao.. so very true, and i can't stand his videos.. for w/e reason, his voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard to my ears... my god, can you say hick??


 i can honestly say i used to wanna grow his gear until i saw his videos...jus seems like he tries to hard to sell stuff...and the biggest putoff is the fact that he releases all these strains and then takes em off the market cuz he says they are no good, or he didnt like em lol "then why did you release it?"



and whoever was asking about Joey Weeds gear...its avial at HD "BUT" he hasnt restocked in months so whatever HD has left is all he has ...no C-99 , no Blueberry or Apollo 

im glad i bred out my Cindy before they went away


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Well if you go in subcools old school organics and go to page 1 and read the first few pages, and then talk to sub today, its like not even the same person.

Subs old messages were helpful, happy and he actually wanted ppls approval. Now he's short, sarcastic, and straight up mean sometimes.

Dioxide is the real tga gangster if you aak me. 90% of subs p1 strains came from dioxide. 

Idk I like his gear, but when you really admire someone, and you ask a simple question and get flamed like a noob it really puts you off.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2011)

DAMN! i leave for a lil bit and it turns into a subcool fest lol... What sparked this up?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah yeah...sub is a dick, everyone knows this...but his genetics are fire...you dont have to hang put with the dude....if you havent grown any of his gear then you are missin out. im a tga whore thru and thru.

i never did understand why he freaks out when ppl ask him what his best strain is though...who cares if its been asked a million times...how hard is it to say/type "vortex"?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

im not knockin his gear...id be an idiot to say his gear is shitty lol..its just his persona i guess that bothers me...maybe if he didnt put himself out there like that it would be diff...i actually have a querkle cross that i havnt got around to yet, but it looks good as does most of his stuff

he jus reminds me of gene simmons....sells anything with a tga logo onit lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah but gene is a rich mother fucker lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

lol no doubt there bro!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im not knockin his gear...id be an idiot to say his gear is shitty lol..its just his persona i guess that bothers me...maybe if he didnt put himself out there like that it would be diff...i actually have a querkle cross that i havnt got around to yet, but it looks good as does most of his stuff
> 
> he jus reminds me of gene simmons....sells anything with a tga logo onit lol


 lmao dizzle.. i can see it now.. subcool caskets.. mawahahahahaha..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

sub and jill action figures...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Lmao 

I want a subcool bobblehead. It would be perfect lmao!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

they make bobbleheads of that fuck head from greenhouse whose name i always forget...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Arjan ? Lol

Its cuz they already have huge heads


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao dizzle.. i can see it now.. subcool caskets.. mawahahahahaha..


 lmfao thats the kinda shit that was going thru my mind when i typed it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> they make bobbleheads of that fuck head from greenhouse whose name i always forget...





TheLastWood said:


> Arjan ? Lol
> 
> Its cuz they already have huge heads



LOL yeahh those arnt bobble heads, jus big head dutch action figures


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

lol.. you ever watch that simmons family jewel or whatever it's called??
how did gene get to be such a pimp?? i mean really, i think every kid likes kiss as a kid for a certain period of time, but i for one grew out of it, and i was never really that huge of a fan of them to begin with.. i thought there music sucked for the most part, and it was just all about looking like kiss, but damn, dudes a fucking pimp and a half..
then he fucking will put his name on anything if he thinks it will make him a buck, it's crazy.. but he must know what he's doing as he seems to be loaded..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. you ever watch that simmons family jewel or whatever it's called??
> how did gene get to be such a pimp?? i mean really, i think every kid likes kiss as a kid for a certain period of time, but i for one grew out of it, and i was never really that huge of a fan of them to begin with.. i thought there music sucked for the most part, and it was just all about looking like kiss, but damn, dudes a fucking pimp and a half..
> then he fucking will put his name on anything if he thinks it will make him a buck, it's crazy.. but he must know what he's doing as he seems to be loaded..


 haha..to be honest ive wondered this myself alot...i mean when kiss started out he was jus some skinny goofy lookin Jewish kid, there music was horrible but they made it big ....he jus knows how to put himself out there and hes a business genius

but i mean this ugly motherfucker was killin pussy before he was rich tho lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

lol. yeah wood, thats who i was thinking of.

i agree with ya racer, although kiss was a bit before my time, my brothers and uncles loved em and i always thought they sucked.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

TGA caskets?? Are they with the next tude promo??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol. yeah wood, thats who i was thinking of.
> 
> i agree with ya racer, although kiss was a bit before my time, my brothers and uncles loved em and i always thought they sucked.


 yeah they totally sucked! but people loved em, and still do i guess lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 2, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> TGA caskets?? Are they with the next tude promo??


 lmao, yah skunk, just in case things in amsterdam go a bit too far, you'd be all set... too good..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

fuck the dude makes wine, condoms, caskets, caolgne, panites, boots or was it stash jars, shirts, hats and lighter cords?

all this marketing is doing my head in LOL


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 2, 2011)

I wanna be cremated and smoked mate so it wont be any good to me lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Subcool doesn't really sell wine does he?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 2, 2011)

damn.

dont make me throw my nearly rooted plushbizzles in the trash.

panties too?

i wonder if they prevent yeast infection or maybe even PM ... might grab a pair


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I got some gorilla grape f2s comin,


Where do you guys find these!?!?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 2, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> Where do you guys find these!?!?


ah...

we professionals.

my seed snatching abilities are in the blue... yours on the right.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 2, 2011)

lol... seed geeks...shheessh


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 2, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> Where do you guys find these!?!?


Hours of scouring seedbanks, genetic forums, and this thread is the "hub" of seed collecting.

Not necessarily tradin in this thread but all my good connections are in here.

That's somethin I like about this thread I always know wjen somethin drops, if I don't catch it someone in here will. 

This is the seed collectors thread for sure


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 2, 2011)

whats the deal with cannetics? Ive made an account over there awhile back and still dont have an active account


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

You have to have a member vouch for you


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

Add the uk clone of blues to my list.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Subcool doesn't really sell wine does he?


 LOL no gene simmons does


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey gud that article that talks about tissue culture is in the march 2011 issue of high times page 64. Sorry it took a minute I spaced it


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Is anyone going to the Detroit cannabis cup? Thinking about going but not sure yet


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

i really want to since its only about an hour and a half away from me...but i dont think ill be able to get time off work, we'll be in the middle of harvest. why cant they have these things in the summer...?


----------



## E M (Oct 3, 2011)

www.seaofseeds.com New promo code S-O-S 11% off any orders over £20 

Enjoy


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

what a pain in the ass...you gotta add the item to your cart before you find out if its out of stock or not...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah cmt it's about 3 hrs or so from me. I want to go but I'm not a Michigan card holder so I can't decide. The girl and I are thinking about movin up there next summer. It would be nice to hear about the laws and all. From what I understand about michigans laws they'd never consider me for a card cause of my record. Which is stupid as fuck esp cause all the shit on my record is drug charges. But in the end I don't have a card now so that won't make or break my decision as to move or not. But yeah anyways I want to come but I don't want to if it's gonna be uptight. Which I fear it might be cause this is the Midwest we're talking about


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

well you'll be able to go no problem, wont be able to legally smoke or go in the medication area or buy seeds though...which im sure you already knew. are they felony drug charges? 

our mmj laws suck, they are so fuckin vague...when it comes to interpretation, it depends on to whom you talk to find out what is legal or not. and as a liberal state...we sure do have a lot of conservatives tryin to shut us card holders down. it really varies from county to county....my county is against it, they've shut down the only 2 "dispensaries" in my area cuz they refuse to acknowledge that patient to patient transfers of meds is legal...its stated quite clearly that it is in fact legal. but i better stop...i could go on forever about our laws and piece of shit politicians, city officials, DA, big ego cops...and so on...

move to ann arbor, just have to pay a small fine for possession of small amounts


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah cmt it's about 3 hrs or so from me. I want to go but I'm not a Michigan card holder so I can't decide. The girl and I are thinking about movin up there next summer. It would be nice to hear about the laws and all. From what I understand about michigans laws they'd never consider me for a card cause of my record. Which is stupid as fuck esp cause all the shit on my record is drug charges. But in the end I don't have a card now so that won't make or break my decision as to move or not. But yeah anyways I want to come but I don't want to if it's gonna be uptight. Which I fear it might be cause this is the Midwest we're talking about


 i'm right there with you karma.. i have a record, but it's all drug charges of course.. been arrested for pot twice in my life, both for amounts under a gram... gotta love the good ole us of a.. but then i have other charges for non marijuana related drugs, lol... but even still, ok, i've had my issues with drugs in the past, why should that disallow me to use drugs legally now?? if anyone has shown that they know how to use drugs, i think it would be me, lol.. w/e though, my states laws are so fucked up atm, you pretty much have to have aids and be on your death bed before you qualify, then growing your own's not allowed either.. i mean, wtf is the point here people... w/e, i'm not the biggest fan of mmj anyhoo's, why can't i just smoke my bud like people can drink there beer?? idk, don't get me started, lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

i feel ya racer...its all fucked up. im totally down with legal mj for all....and even though i smoke and drink, i would love to see booze and cigarettes made illegal...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

holy effing poo, i just got my bog order in from seed boutique.. that shit was effing quick.. i don't remember when i ordered them, but holy bejesus, i'm a happy camper atm, lol..
they threw in a free pack of sam the skunkman mixed seeds x skunk haze as well..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

any ideas on a good strain to try I gone through so many, m looking for something above the norm!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> any ideas on a good strain to try I gone through so many, m looking for something above the norm!


ak47, querkle, tahoe og...just to name a few.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

anyone ever grow anything from bomb seeds? ssc just got a bunch of their gear in and some of it looks like some fire.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 3, 2011)

grew out one hash bomb already.
smoked some. put some on the flip with great feedback.

& growing hash bomb out again right now in two gallon grow bags under a 1000w.

i have one labeled "hb1" that's a sick nug thrower outter, flowering fast, quick as hell rooter, and stinky to the max.

phenos are fairly consistent.
easy to grow.
cheap beans with excellent germ rate.

what's not to like?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome. thanks for the reply. hash bomb was one of them that i was wondering about. looks like ill be makin an order for some 

edit - whoa, just checked prices...attitude is WAY cheaper than ssc on bomb seeds...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 3, 2011)

i scored mine via EDIT.

if you dont mind waiting a minute & are comfortable using them, check their $ pricing $


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm about to trade some cuts with another dude over @ canna but dude is across the pond. Any of you all tried this?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 3, 2011)

i wouldn't bro.

you have to send them two day air... which is gonna be $.

plus, and i trade cuts all the time, that's fucking nuts.

package properly & use appropriate play safe protocol with private data.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the insight


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm about to trade some cuts with another dude over @ canna but dude is across the pond. Any of you all tried this?


Hahaha yeaahhhh I love it!!! This has me pumped!!! Of course be safe and don't be a dumb ass. Best of luck to u. Let me know how it goes. I've never done it but I bet I will sometime soon. The idea has been itchin me for a few months. 

On a somewhat related side note...... Yes cmt my charges are felony drug offenses to put it mildly lol. Thanks to a couple of fuckin rat bitches. No one knows more than me how crazy are countries drug laws are. Hell with my record you would think I'd get first dibbs on opening a dispensary!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

i know people who have sent cuts internationally with success....but i would never do it...and i trade all the time. 1. its very risky 2. it takes too long for it to arrive and 3. international express mail is fuckin expensive.

yeah man, if its felony, you cantr qualify..


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hahaha yeaahhhh I love it!!! This has me pumped!!! Of course be safe and don't be a dumb ass. Best of luck to u. Let me know how it goes. I've never done it but I bet I will sometime soon. The idea has been itchin me for a few months.
> 
> On a somewhat related side note...... Yes cmt my charges are felony drug offenses to put it mildly lol. Thanks to a couple of fuckin rat bitches. No one knows more than me how crazy are countries drug laws are. Hell with my record you would think I'd get first dibbs on opening a dispensary!!!


 
damn bro... you have my deepest empathy!!!

as for sending cuts overseas... i mean, never braggin just sayin like it is, i've been working with e$ko for a hot minute.

we are quite virgin vajayjay tight.

we constantly talk about fliping strains back & forth.
and this dude has access to everything & has a collection of 50 elites.

he also has TWO fridges of seeds like dudes keep beer in the garage.

however, we both agree its way to risky... so we stick to beans.

he & i also agree tissue culture will solve the problem of gudkarma having access to e$ko's elites  which in turn means y'all will have access to what gudkarma pimps.

nice right?

cuts mailed overseas has to be done two day air. 
point blank. that simple.

safe addys MUST be legit ===> & did i mention WAY LEGIT WAY SAFE.

i cant get away with the above... 
e$ko has HUGE reservations...

play smart dude. find out if your bubby's safe addy is 100% legit.

make sure to slightly mispell name on package (and docs related to customs) for obvious reasons.

tell me right now you know how to properly pack a cut.

i know some peeps in this thread will tell you my method is bar none... is yours?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

lmfao gud i just noticed your sig, thats fuckin classic.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmfao gud i just noticed your sig, thats fuckin classic.


 lol, first you've noticed that cmt?? i love that as well.. good stuffs indeed..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

lol...yeah...i'm a little slow at times...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

i jus did when CMT pointed it out lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

haha, see racer. i win lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus did when CMT pointed it out lol


 heyo dizzle, what's your sig from, it sounds familiar to me...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> heyo dizzle, what's your sig from, it sounds familiar to me...


 George Thorogood song with the same title? I love that guys music lol


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

whats your favorite flavor ,,, blue ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> whats your favorite flavor ,,, blue ?


 it used to be Robert......but the Blue is over rated now..im a huge fan of the Purple taste now LOL


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> whats your favorite flavor ,,, blue ?


 lmao i cant wait to say blue the next time someone asks me that.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;TbXq-fDO5hw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbXq-fDO5hw&feature=related[/video]


racerboy71 said:


> heyo dizzle, what's your sig from, it sounds familiar to me...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

LMFAO holy fuck im high ....my bad Racer...i forgot i changed my sig LMFAO , thats a line from Johnny Cash song When the Man Comes Around


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;k9IfHDi-2EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9IfHDi-2EA[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it used to be Robert......but the Blue is over rated now..im a huge fan of the Purple taste now LOL


hahahahahahahaha.

funny shit right?

i think i can taste the jack in the herer.

puff. puff. paaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LMFAO holy fuck im high ....my bad Racer...i forgot i changed my sig LMFAO , thats a line from Johnny Cash song When the Man Comes Around


 now that's fucking classic.. i've spent the past five minutes now googling george therogood songs and couldn't find it, lol...
not really, i'm just fucking around, lol..
it sounded like something out of this book i read years ago, on a pale horse which was the only reason why i had originally asked..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> funny shit right?
> 
> ...


 lmfao AWESOME! im pretty sure its the "blue" in the blueberry that gives it its taste!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> now that's fucking classic.. i've spent the past five minutes now googling george therogood songs and couldn't find it, lol...
> not really, i'm just fucking around, lol..
> it sounded like something out of this book i read years ago, on a pale horse which was the only reason why i had originally asked..


 haha you almost nearly had me feeling bad for a second there LOL .... sometimes my retardation amazes even myself


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao AWESOME! im pretty sure its the "blue" in the blueberry that gives it its taste!


 i wonder what color snazzleberry tastes like that bog used in this sour strawberry kush i'm growing?? lol...


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

cash , one of a kind ,,,, +rep , thanks df .....rob


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 3, 2011)

Its quoted in Tombstone, my favorite movie, but originaly is in revelations I believe, in the bible.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha you almost nearly had me feeling bad for a second there LOL .... sometimes my retardation amazes even myself


 lol, i should have let it ride a bit longer, but i couldn't keep a straight face and i knew i'd never get away with it.. now you see why i don't play poker..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> cash , one of a kind ,,,, +rep , thanks df .....rob


 np rob...i love the man in black to!



racerboy71 said:


> lol, i should have let it ride a bit longer, but i couldn't keep a straight face and i knew i'd never get away with it.. now you see why i don't play poker..


 LOL well my sociopathic skills kick in and prohibit me from really feeling any kinda remorse ...but you initially had me LOL


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

lmao you guys got me crying from laughin too much.

edit - this chem d gets me all giggly and shit. last night i smoked a fatty to try it out and i watched AFV...i about pissed my pants i was laughin so dam hard.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

lol thats all good! laffing makes you live longer i think..or it prevents prostate cancer..one of those


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

laughter , better than fiber anyday


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao you guys got me crying from laughin too much.
> 
> edit - this chem d gets me all giggly and shit. last night i smoked a fatty to try it out and i watched AFV...i about pissed my pants i was laughin so dam hard.


 just tell me that dumb ass lady who was laughing when she was trying to say her vowels(sp?) didn't win that shit cmt?? probably did as it always seems like the dumbest shit always wins, but that was bad..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> laughter , better than fiber anyday


 no lie..im about to go drop the kids off at the pool right now..so it this theory hold water!

And yeah yur right RB, the gayest shit always wins the cake! the best vids are the ones they show in the clips


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol thats all good! laffing makes you live longer i think..or it prevents prostate cancer..one of those





robert 14617 said:


> laughter , better than fiber anyday


Laughter, better than a finger in your buthole anyday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Laughter, better than a finger in your buthole anyday


 i dunno bout that..i had this one GF that used be funky like that lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> just tell me that dumb ass lady who was laughing when she was trying to say her vowels(sp?) didn't win that shit cmt?? probably did as it always seems like the dumbest shit always wins, but that was bad..


shit man, couldnt even tell ya. i missed the last few minutes cuz the puppy woke up and i had to take him out. thats cool that you were watchin too though, i love that shit. and you're right, the dumbest ones always wins. by any chance you watch ridiculousness on mtv? its just like afv. good shit.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

lol thats one good thing about crohns...no fiber needed here


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol thats one good thing about crohns...no fiber needed here


 yeah at least you can laff about it...thats true tho LOL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Just ordered ace of spades and kos c99 from the hemp depot. And got bodhi seeds a11 "genius" f3 and hortilab super sour skunk from attitude. Props go out to my girl for throwin down $140 for the cause!!!! 

Smoking that sour d now!!! As usual lol. I don't know why I even buy new shit or grow anything else cause this is all I puff. Fuck it bet I order something else before the month is out!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just ordered ace of spades and kos c99 from the hemp depot. And got bodhi seeds a11 "genius" f3 and hortilab super sour skunk from attitude. Props go out to my girl for throwin down $140 for the cause!!!!
> 
> Smoking that sour d now!!! As usual lol. I don't know why I even buy new shit or grow anything else cause this is all I puff. Fuck it bet I order something else before the month is out!!!


 why are you talkin about seeds now? oh yeah this is the seed collectors thread lol 

those are kickass Karma! yul love the Apollo!!!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah at least you can laff about it...thats true tho LOL


 yeah man, laughter is the best medicine...or some shit like that lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just ordered ace of spades and kos c99 from the hemp depot. And got bodhi seeds a11 "genius" f3 and hortilab super sour skunk from attitude. Props go out to my girl for throwin down $140 for the cause!!!!
> 
> Smoking that sour d now!!! As usual lol. I don't know why I even buy new shit or grow anything else cause this is all I puff. Fuck it bet I order something else before the month is out!!!


fuck yeah man, thats what i like to see.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

its getting harder to find the plastic 35mm film canisters i use to store my seed , the digital cameras are making them obsolete what would take there place


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

check out specialty bottle...they have a bunch of plastic and glass containers.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> shit man, couldnt even tell ya. i missed the last few minutes cuz the puppy woke up and i had to take him out. thats cool that you were watchin too though, i love that shit. and you're right, the dumbest ones always wins. by any chance you watch ridiculousness on mtv? its just like afv. good shit.


 yah, i've been peeping robs new show, and it's pretty good.. the one thing i hate about fucking mtv though is that they play the same shows over and over and over and over and...
but yah, ridiculousness is pretty sweet, i always love all of those types of videos of dudes skateboarding or riding bikes or motorcycles getting all fucked up.. i guess it comes from my old skating days.. good stuff though on the whole..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

no shit Rob..i used to have a load of those to keep beans, roaches and if you pack it you can fit 1/8 of weed in there ...i miss em to


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i've been peeping robs new show, and it's pretty good.. the one thing i hate about fucking mtv though is that they play the same shows over and over and over and over and...
> but yah, ridiculousness is pretty sweet, i always love all of those types of videos of dudes skateboarding or riding bikes or motorcycles getting all fucked up.. i guess it comes from my old skating days.. good stuff though on the whole..


lol for sure, they need some scheduling help.

i just really like seeing people get hurt...i dont feel bad at laughing at other people cuz i laugh when i hurt myself too...well, after it doesnt hurt anymore i mean  



Dizzle Frost said:


> no shit Rob..i used to have a load of those to keep beans, roaches and if you pack it you can fit 1/8 of weed in there ...i miss em to


fuck yeah man, thats what weed always came in around here back in the day....well, actually thats what all drugs came in lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol for sure, they need some scheduling help.
> 
> i just really like seeing people get hurt...i dont feel bad at laughing at other people cuz i laugh when i hurt myself too...well, after it doesnt hurt anymore i mean
> 
> ...


 Until technology shit all over it


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> why are you talkin about seeds now? oh yeah this is the seed collectors thread lol
> 
> those are kickass Karma! yul love the Apollo!!!!!!


Yeah I'm looking forward to those apollos. I'm thankful to this thread for those, would of missed them otherwise.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 3, 2011)

Me too karma. Ask racer I been blabbin his ear off about em since they dropped. I'm surprised they didn't insta sell out.

2/3 Northern lights blue cuts have roots and I will start 2 plushberry cuttings.

Still 0/3 on the legion og but they are green, and I think it should be soon. I think ill be selling my cloner.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

takes me like two weeks+ to get roots on my legions.

not great for production if you have a schedule, but i assure you extra dankness+

i've taken to growing legion out in a 3 gal containers & flowering when nice & bushy & after much lst.

*

note the yellow tops on my shit!

wtf?

its either a 1000w vert bleaches the shit out of everything... or im just not fighting some kind of ph, lockout, or defficiency (zinc) properly.

did apps of foliar (calmag & micro). ran properly ph'd water through the containers. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... im frustrated.

way annoying not to be 100% on point i tell you.


----------



## Beansly (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey you guys. Just wanted to relay this story to you guys cause I know you spend a lot of money on seeds.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472626-seed-collectors-need-check-out.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Hey you guys. Just wanted to relay this story to you guys cause I know you spend a lot of money on seeds.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/472626-seed-collectors-need-check-out.html


 good info beansly, but damn, where the fuck do these dudes live where they're getting rats up in their cribs and shit?? damn, i freak out about a few tiny piss ants out in the kitchen this summer, i don't know wtf i'd do if i had fucking rats, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

Try iron gud. They still look great, those are legions?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

i have yellow tops (but centers are perfect and green) on two legion bushes & two hash bombs.

the photo above is another legion bush i threw down last night (my favorite pheno too) & you can plainly see how nice she looks.

*

i'll have to check my the composition of my micro (AN) and my calmag+ (dynagro) to see if iron is present & in what amount.

foliar is not helping... but maybe i just need to be patient.
running ph adjusted plain water through the containers... not really noticing any effect.

now im just gonna take a pause & watch them closely.

i'd rather attack the issue & see how they handle my effort ...than keep throwing chems & foliars at them 4 weeks into flower.

i hooked up someone on can*etics with my botanicare calmag+iron cause they were in need & i wasn't.

& to think mr. shapeshifter called me a selfish asshole.

nice right?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

hey gud, yellow tops are also caused by big temp swings...do your temps drop more than 15-20 degrees at night? happens to me in the winter, gotta add a heater at night to keep the temps up.

edit - my purple urkle lady had yellow tops for a few days when it was gettin real cold out at night there a week or 10 days ago..she's all back to normal now that the weather kinda straightened out.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 4, 2011)

hey gud just was over at skunk mag checking the release of the new rag, and on the cover of the one about to come out it says Tissue culture in big letters!! perfect timing. ive had that yellow from temp swings and light bleachin. but that doesnt really look the same as light bleachin ive seen. good luck bro


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

just up from the lab.

well, whatever is going on is effecting bud development... getting some red pistles ...and growth over the last week is imo slow.

shit is still stacking... just something to my eye seems off ...so im gonna opt for patience.

with about 75 plants in flower im working all kinds of new techniques.
using mapito (mini rockwool cubes) & using coco & ditching sterile rez in favor of biologically active rez.

not bragging, i dont know too many peeps that can build a new lab, try all kinds of new shit, and still pul weight... but the idea is to stay on top of shit and maximize your skill set.

today i cleaned hoods, glass, wipe down the floor, rotated plants, took cuts, and more.
im involved & proactive cause im testing myself too 

results are looking good for 65 of my childrens... so i have 10 retards... but their my favorite strains.


*

temps in my lab are pretty stable. mid 70s at night ...mid 80s lights on. 

even the 1000w vert isnt burning my hand in relationship to the plants... and i have several plants that look awesome.
that's how i know something isnt right inside the container.

i watered hard two days ago. i know in my heart of hearts the ph of my coco containers should be in the proper range.

im actually thinking lockout... maybe from the way i "nutrified" the coco & then began a regimine.
first time i ever used coco so there's a curve.
still, i have other nice looking plants in the same stuff.

see what im saying?

*

i definitely dont think its light bleaching but i've never made a run this way. a few close leaves are bleached but thats nothing to do with my issue. and ill take a few bleached leaves if my light pennetration is bomb.

this set up : 4x4 ebb table on the floor like a huge saucer & a 1000w light over top : is used to flower off moms... and all these plants have given me good cuts & looked stellar in my veg tent.


so im a little stumped.

i honestly think i have some kind of lockout... i know no other way to have lime greeny yellow tops while the rest of the plant looks fine.

bitch maryjane you obsess me


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 4, 2011)

Heres a few shots from the grow, Seeds are 3wks from veg most are doing good but the Jack the rippers. the smallest JTR has self topped its self .. The reveg hydros are only now starting to grow decent leafs. My Lm x ch x unk are doing good ,i've popped a few more #1 plant ,took down #2 and will taking down #3 later.. going to grow out #1 first.. Should have a few others gowing out no#2 .. 
Got aload of unknown seeds off a mate to try out.. i popped about 6 yest ones got a tap root out..

Edit: that small shrivelled plants is the sour d i took out a hydro setup yesterday.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah Gud botanicare is my shit. Love it.

I use botanicare pure blend pro line. I initially bought pbp grow, bloom, calmag w/ iron and trace minerals, liquid karma, silica blast, hydroplex. 

Fuck. in veg I use pbp grow and cal mag. Sometimes superthrive and sweet. In flower I use pbp bloom, cal mag, and I start usin more sweet and less cal magsince calcium buildup can be bad in bloom (doubt it would happen) and they ned less cal and more mag. Sweet is a greeat cheap way to give mag w/o cal and also gives sulfur which is so underrated in importance.

I use hydroplex weks 3 and 5 as bloom booster but I'm not "real organic" anyways.

Since I feed water feed water in coco, and always water with good runoff I never flush the whole grow. And sometimes when I'm not "feeding" I will add a bit of liquid karma to the pure water just for good meausre.

I like the pure blend pro line. When I sample a nug to see how ill chop I never taste "chemicals", I don't like pushing plants to the limit. I'm ok with a tiny burn kust on the very tips of SOME leaves, that's how I know I'm at the right level. 

its also very affordable and they are high quality nutes. If I try another nute brand it will be General Hydro flora series.

I use the botanicare coco too, with no rinse. I just mix ph'd water with a few ml/g cal mag +. Done

I can't believe I used to use 6 damn bottles every feeding. Omg. That's the hype I was fed. Then I read someone using the same line as me on icmag saying just use grow and cal mag, so I tried it, not only is it easier on me but I think its better. I was using to many additives not enough grow or bloom ferts.

I'm pretty sure its iron gud. Do they look small, undeveloped and the lines and serrations on the blades are very pronounced and deep?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

thelastwood... you alright dude ...its great to share with you guys.

all y'all is damn cool in this thread.

im open minded... so school me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

If your not using cal mag, that is probably your problem. As coco breaks down, K is released as a byproduct of decomposition. K binds with mag. That's why I use cal mag when I first mix my coco from brick. That will help cancel out some of the existing k. Coco is already decomposing before you get it.

Also, use high quality coco or you will have to rinse it for dust and salt. The excess K is a good thing in flower, and in veg since it stimulates root growth, as long s you up the mag a bit. In veg I use cal mag, in flower, you are adding K an the cocos puttin out k. You can use less bloom ferts in coco than other mediums. I also explained how I use more sweet for mag without adding calcium when in flower cuz now there's tons of k lockin up the mag.

So you were right abou the lockout. Id say mags locked. The first pic the yellowing was mainly the growth tips but its spreading. N def the leaves yellow from tips inward, mag def leaves yellow from stem to tips, as pics show.

You did good by flushing a bit I think. Iron won't hurt, I didn't realise you were in coco or I would have made this m first guess lol.

Either way cal mag + (with iron) is good shit.

Also remember, as the coco dries, ph drops rapidly.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

well i learned some stuff today.
very nice.

a) do you reccomend always keeping the container moist to keep a more stable ph ...like a dirty version of hydro?

b) i just broke this out the "foliage pro". its the only thing i got with .01% iron. my AN micro has less % : http://www.dyna-gro.com/

i did add 2ml of liquid karma to the above & wet em down.

the micro foliar i did early last week (with liquid kelp) ... broght back any green you can see in those pics. 

c) im getting ready to switch to cns17 for my basic nutes (still gonna use dynagro protekt & calmag+ though). any experince?

d) i nutrified the coco (quality block) myself with grow nutes, calmag, bacto, & myco

i could kick myself for helping out a person in need, who'll never do shit for me, with that bottle of botanicare calmag+.

im gonna containue to just feed plain ph water... as i ferted them with beastie blooms somewhere not to long ago.
there has to be too much of calmag or k in my medium.

& i have hit them with calmag (last week) & liquid kelp (this week) foliars too. 
all pretty basic shit. 
non detrimental stuff... always in proper ratio too.

good thing i got some molassas... so i'll take your advice on that.

dude my headstash weed looks wack... and gud hates when his shit aint right.

ahhhhhh... the curve of learning coco


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

I just love coco, here's one of my Jedi Kush babies @ Day#49.....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

Skunk how is the smell of it? I think the Jedi is TGE mix of deathstar and cali's Sfv. Just wondering if the deathstar smell is coming thru.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

everything after photo #4 is straight "jizz in the eye" ...shit is so sexy makes me wanna bang somebody.

lucky you. & very pretty.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

The two girls I have here are a lot more SFV in both look & that OG citrus pine smell, but has a darkly twisted peppery/sour note wrapped in there too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

damn skunkie those are nice. 

My shts packin on the weight too. Maybe ill shoot some pics.

Gud, that's exactly what I would do, keep it moist. 

Yup its all the learning curve. I LOVE coco but am thinking about experimenting with rockwool. I'm almost certain I will encounter some problems tho, part of the fun.

The number 1 problem people have when switching to coco, is the same problem I had, I treated it like soil. Its hydro. 

Gud, if you want some good reading on coco, I can tell you the threads that saved my ass when I switched from soil. There on icmag in the coco forum. Handwater coco thread by bonecarver og, head (head seeds casey jones) goes coco thread is epic. And the 2 coco slabs with drippers are what I would do if I ever got tired of handwatering.

The mostg useful thread is the handwatering coco thread is the best. I read the whole thread lol. The only thing is he preaches using canna or "coco specific nutes" which I don't do, actually my pbp bloom is the coco formula, but Its not necessary if u use call mag. Coco specific nutes have EXTRA CAL MAG in them to account for the coco.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright cuz the deathstar has a strong catpiss diesel smell to it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

those look fuckin sexy!!!

i had probs in coco to...guess what? i treated it like soil to LOL


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanx last', I switched from R/w to coco this year and found it to be a lot less stressfull. Passive Hydro in R/w gave me so many headaches mate, I wouldn't really recommend it. But if your running the R/w slabs in a drip system it's much better to use. Keep the ph in your res between 5.5 - 6.0 for hydro, let it drift but don't go over or under, I find 5.9 the sweet spot for hydro ph. and I've been a hydro grower since I started. Much cleaner way to grow imo.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Alright cuz the deathstar has a strong catpiss diesel smell to it.


I'm not getting any diesel cat piss lol, so I think I have both OG dom' leaners with the strong citrus funk. The sour/peppery notes in my other pheno are quite captivating and tantilising, this is her


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

It's an unforgettable smell!! I got pulled over my the fuzz with an 1/8th in my pocket and the cops told me they smelled it when he got outta his car before he even hit my trunk. I didn't even get a ticket they just took it and told me to go on my way. It is the smelliest strain I've ever had.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> It's an unforgettable smell!! I got pulled over my the fuzz with an 1/8th in my pocket and the cops told me they smelled it when he got outta his car before he even hit my trunk. I didn't even get a ticket they just took it and told me to go on my way. It is the smelliest strain I've ever had.


Damn I bet that cop eat a few bags of doughnuts after smokin that to himself lol, someone needs to make and market pockets that have carbon filter tech'. A stealth jacket would be a cool idea


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

For sure carbon filtered pockets!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey puff are you going to the detroit cannabis cup?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

next year imma do a few cups... maybe some of us can blunt up?

*

damn 51+ pages on that icmag thread & imma read em all.

hahahhahahhaha... first fucking post & two things im already doing wrong.

nice!

*

3rd edit.

figuered it out.... too high p/k.

calmag every time you fert.

done & done.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah the guy at my hydro shop gave me no useful input. Didn't even ph or anything. I didn't know better.

And there's not very much good coco info on riu either.

I think the hydro shop just wanted to sell me all those additives to fix my problems caused by them misleading me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah wood, you gotta watch those salesmen. my local hydro shop is awesome, when i first started i went there and picked out a bunch of stuff...the hydro shop owner had me put a few things back cuz he said they arent worth the price...gotta love that.

good lord skunk, that sure does look like some fire. great work.

yeah gud, now that i see those other pics, you're def lookin at deficiency/lock out.

im always down to blunt up, if anyone is ever comin to the michigan thumb area, let me know, maybe we can match 

i stick with the general organics line...veg nute, flower nute, bio marine (fish emulsion), cal mag and bio root...then i add molasses and a gen hydro humic acid supplement...i forget what that one is called. i grow in a soil mix that the hydro shop mixes up. gen organics has a leonardite nute too that ive been meaning to pick up, we used leonardite on our soybeans this year, ran a few test plots without it and the bean plants with the leonardite have quite a few more pods on them, the bean is a few millimeters bigger in diameter as well.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm down to hit a few cups up. Still haven't decided on the Detroit one, but the girl took off on her own accord today so I guess she wants to. Glad u figured out ur problem gud. I've been using my iPhone lately so I can't see pics for shit


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm leaving tomorrow to go to San Diego. When is the cup?
Just saw the date. I'll be in Vegas for my other buddies wedding. These fucks got me flying all over the place spending cash because their dumbasses wanted to get married!! Wtf!! Lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow to go to San Diego. When is the cup?


bring me back something nice


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

My buddy from humbolt area is bringing me a bunch of cuts and beans so I'll update the list when I get back. I'll send out some gifts when I get back.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

sweet dude...i was joking but not anymore lol.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

I told him to surprise me with the cuts and beans so I won't know what they are till he hands em over. He's been there since 2000 so I'm sure they will be some winners.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 4, 2011)

thats fuckin awesome dude. i hope you snag some good shit. what are you headin out that way for? just to see him?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

Wedding. Both of us are groomsman. It's a Filipino wedding so I'm not sure what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

well if you're single get into the panties of a hottie that had no date.

what u need a wingman?

pinay girls are so pretty too.

& i bet the food will be awesome.

you should germ some beans to celibrate  and work the getting laid angle.

let me inspire u...


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 4, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just ordered ace of spades and kos c99 from the hemp depot.


I am about to venture out of my safe zone and mail an order to Hemp depot. Its my first order with them and I will prolly only order a few beans from like one strain as of now. Just a little worried about how discrete their shipping is. So far Ive had no snags, and would like to keep it that way. anyone else from the states use them on a regular basis? Do they have a good delivery ratio?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 4, 2011)

i heard mail from hemp depot is slow.

but i also hear only good things about the service.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> sweet dude...i was joking but not anymore lol.


(Cough)707Headband(/cough)


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 4, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i heard mail from hemp depot is slow.
> 
> but i also hear only good things about the service.


I can deal with slow...Im in no hurry, it will be like a suprise gift by the time it arrives. I just want it to arrive "un-tampered" with.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 4, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> well if you're single get into the panties of a hottie that had no date.
> 
> what u need a wingman?
> 
> ...


now im high AND horny


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah Filipino chicks are hot. I'm excited about that and my buddies wife to be loves to party and so does her friends so it's gonna be a blast. He lives in the 707 so to him it would just be headband. I'm sure there gonna be some gems.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 5, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i heard mail from hemp depot is slow.
> 
> but i also hear only good things about the service.


 takes about 3 days to get my shit when he mails it out, and he lets you know if you ask, great service!



puffntuff said:


> Yeah Filipino chicks are hot. I'm excited about that and my buddies wife to be loves to party and so does her friends so it's gonna be a blast. He lives in the 707 so to him it would just be headband. I'm sure there gonna be some gems.


 i agree


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys went for "Thai" brides??... lol whats with all the chicks ....

Here's my latest mistress...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 5, 2011)

3/3 on the NL Blues

No roots on any legion ogs. Well, none poking out of the coco yet at least.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve jobs kicked the bucket!!! Wtf!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 5, 2011)

He's been sick for a while though I think....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2011)

For sure he has.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 5, 2011)

Out of all the forums I venture to, this one is the one I go to everyday just to see whats up. So hi to you guys, and hopefully I'll be getting to know some of you guys better hahaha, by the way I literally read this whole thread and posted maybe 100 pages ago, cause this damn thread moves fast!

Also does anybody know the date for the re-release of peyote purple? I've been wanting this for quite sometime now, and was really wanting to breed with them, and another strain I really want is Alien OG but I can't find anywhere that sells those beans to the states... I know Dank house has used the alien tech in their crosses, but I want the real deal Alien Og.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 5, 2011)

Received a package today, Bunch of packs, all Alphakronik 10 packs, nearly every strain he's released and more. Gotta get these crackin! I can't wait to smoke some OmegaDawg, and Bandana!!


----------



## itslogics (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been looking at Sow amazing seeds, and they have what I want but they don't ship to the states!?!?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 5, 2011)

itslogics said:


> I've been looking at Sow amazing seeds, and they have what I want but they don't ship to the states!?!?


From sowamazingseeds:

*Q Where do you ship to?*

*A We ship worldwide except to the United States of America (USA).*



Wow. That sucks.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 5, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> From sowamazingseeds:
> 
> *Q Where do you ship to?*
> 
> ...


 thats lame!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2011)

Weak sauce!!! But I guess with Marc still behind bars you can't blame the guys for our crazy obsessed lunatic gov!!


----------



## itslogics (Oct 6, 2011)

yea, but I saw a couple of members that are from the states saying they got their seeds from there...hmm maybe they have connects up north. I'm curious why Cali con has those seeds there and they won't ship to the states. I found another website that has them too and its the same thing they don't ship to the states wtf ! I think Cali con did that on purpose, but for what reason?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 6, 2011)

They do on the sly, I'm sure of it. Thats a generic ? that anybody could be asking them, hence the straight to the point no in the reply. Try ordering the product you want and then ask again .
Loads of growers in the states get their gear from SAS.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 6, 2011)

i have 144 seeds 4 bagseed auto flowers, 10 regular bagseed from dank, and 130 green glory seeds.i plan on keeing the autos and prb 5 greenglory for indoor grow then plant the rest in a deserted field this spring.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 6, 2011)

you can order from sow amazing seeds if you're in the states...im pretty sure racer has before..


----------



## Banditt (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I share the seed addiction with some of you. Just picked up a pack of these bad girls.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-apollo-11-genius-pheno-f3/prod_3516.html

Didn't get mine from the tude but I did pick up from attitude a pack of cc deadhead og's to get the famed mix pack special they have going on over there.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 6, 2011)

yea I didn't want to mention any names on who got there seeds from SOW, but I'm gonna try haha.. Alien Bubba sounds pretty legit too from CC


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know why attitude doesn't carry all the alien or sour strains from cc.

Does cali con do there breeding in the states?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't know why attitude doesn't carry all the alien or sour strains from cc.
> 
> Does cali con do there breeding in the states?


They were a limited release mate, I think Swerve will be working the Alien Kush X's again real soon though.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 6, 2011)

last Hightimes I read an article on swerve, their whole operation is based throughout California.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 6, 2011)

Limited release?? That sucks...gonna order some tonight then...ive been waiting for attitude to get them in.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> you can order from sow amazing seeds if you're in the states...im pretty sure racer has before..


 yah, the first time i ordered from sow amazing, they said right on their website they don't deliver to the us, but i'm insisstent, lol, and ordered anyhoo's, and when i went to the payment page, their lil drop down menu for what country you live in came up, i clicked on it, and bam, i'll be damned if the us of a wasn't on it, lol..
i think they just say that they don't ship here trying to keep things on the low low, but don't worry, you'll get your shit.. the only thing is they take the beans out of breeders packs for their shipping methods.. i've asked to keep them in, but they said it's not an option for us... i still like them and have ordered idk, maybe 3 or 4 times.. great stealth btw..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 6, 2011)

racer, where did you get you bog gear? im having a brain fart here and cant remember...i want to check that seed bank out since i havent in awhile..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> racer, where did you get you bog gear? im having a brain fart here and cant remember...i want to check that seed bank out since i havent in awhile..


 seed boutique cmt.. they don't have tons of stuff, but for w/e reason, they do have some fire like bog and also rez.. 
https://www.seedboutique.com/


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone actually grown rez shit? I've heard its way overrated and unstable.

Doesn't even show pics of anything either.

I've always wanted to try bogs gear. I'm have 4 or 5 plushberry x bogs sour bubble in veg. 

1 of my nycd x kolossus seedlings is super indica and has huge leaves already, got a thick stem and already branchin out. I have 1 killing kush that also is a super vigorous indica.

Things are lookin green  can't wait to harvest my pineapple express's, sages, buku and anesthesia and then get all my new seedlings under the cmh.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Has anyone actually grown rez shit? I've heard its way overrated and unstable.
> 
> Doesn't even show pics of anything either.
> 
> ...


 yah, i've heard a lot of mixed reviews on rez's gear too.. some people fucking love it, and think everything he does is fucking fire, and others, well, they think it's shit


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 6, 2011)

lastwood 
thanks so much for your help on coco.
thanks for the icmag link.
thanks for these fine (paraphrased) words "coco is not treated like soil".

i already see a small change in the way the leaves are hanging on the plant. 

some green (ish ness) comming back slowly.

& i think with the proactive work & your help, my headstash should stay lovely.

would you believe i had small sample bottles of cns17 entire line up? the only freebie i ever got from my local dro' store (cheap bastard) & i found it today re-organizing my nute stash.

had the coco nutes, ripe, hydro grow & bloom (which i already have in 2.5 gals), soil nutes, and hydroplex.

*

on an even better note my southern kakalac (s. california) homie is sending me a repeat of blue dream (lost to ex) , returning my legit escd (fuck you rez & ex-wife), and a strain called J1 that's supposed to be bomb.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 6, 2011)

No problem buddy.

Did you read "head goes coco"? [email protected] from head seeds does a tray of his trainwreck and kills it. Awesome.

Good reading.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 6, 2011)

you're gonna laugh cause im high... but i read a good part of the boner og dude's thread.

very informative & very simple to understand with tons of good advice.

name's wrong for sure 

*

you run that gage green "pepe le chem"?

i like this g13 promo, so im gonna have to get my scoop on.

my only other option (i like right now) was the bodhi "elf snack"" but its gone.

*

what weeks are you using (or did you use) hydroplex?


----------



## itslogics (Oct 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, the first time i ordered from sow amazing, they said right on their website they don't deliver to the us, but i'm insisstent, lol, and ordered anyhoo's, and when i went to the payment page, their lil drop down menu for what country you live in came up, i clicked on it, and bam, i'll be damned if the us of a wasn't on it, lol..
> i think they just say that they don't ship here trying to keep things on the low low, but don't worry, you'll get your shit.. the only thing is they take the beans out of breeders packs for their shipping methods.. i've asked to keep them in, but they said it's not an option for us... i still like them and have ordered idk, maybe 3 or 4 times.. great stealth btw..



Hahaha I did the exact same thing, and I was boggled cause US popped up and my state...soo well we will see how this goes. But I'm still waiting for peyote purple to restock at the boutique, thats my main goal right now, or maybe just the pre 98 bubba for now till it re stocks..choices choices..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 6, 2011)

I use it weeks 3 and 5, depends on the plant. When buds are startin to form, not just pistils, soon as I can see calyxes building up I use it for a week and it jump starts em real nice. Then week 5 ill start again and use it for a little more than a week. Gives em a last kick. I feed em a few more times light, weaning em off the nutes.

In coco I only flush for 4 days then 3 days of darkness. I'm going to experiment with a longer flush.

By week 5 I'm only usin sweer, no cal mag. 

Oh shiit I forgot to tell u guys. I used my light meter today, thought my bulb was dyin. Was like 500 ftc lower than normal. I pulled the glass off my hood, and there was a layer of dust, couldn't see it till I took it off. I cleaned it and it went back up to 7000 ftc. 

sometimes I forget to clean it, such a waste of light. I've never actually easured it tho. That's like 6.5% lumen loss.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 6, 2011)

cool. thanks for that information.

hahahahahahhaha.... i clean all my hoods every week.

floor every three days.

& so on.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

If you had to choose which one would you pick? Apollo 11 genius Pheno f3, or Blue Tara.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 6, 2011)

I also grow in coco, great great thing coco is, using Royal Gold Coco.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 6, 2011)

is coco better than soil when used as a stand alone... did it show any significant benefits when you switched to straight coco?.... or was it just a labor benefit?..


----------



## Banditt (Oct 6, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> If you had to choose which one would you pick? Apollo 11 genius Pheno f3, or Blue Tara.


apollo all day but get it quick they are already gone on bbay.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 6, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> is coco better than soil when used as a stand alone... did it show any significant benefits when you switched to straight coco?.... or was it just a labor benefit?..


I used soil before and its great, but coco does excel, its pretty much hyrdoponics because of it being a soiless medium. When I swtiched to coco though, I handwater all of them...so to say labor benefits..I don't think so for me lol, cause its a lot more work. If you have a flood table or any other form of hydro system, than yes it will be less labor than soil itself. Also coco you can control everything, nutrient wise. since coco has little to no nutrients in the medium to start out with.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Banditt said:


> apollo all day but get it quick they are already gone on bbay.


yah im grabbin the apollo, but im tryin to wait till 4am USA time so i can grab that promo.. 1x fem Pineapple express, 1x fem Purple Kush, 1x fem Auto Ak, if you spend $35.00, + the regular UFO's.....also the chance to go to the cannabis cup..... and it only lasts 3 days.......

im just hopin they dont run out by then.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm surprised there not gone. Amazed actually. Ppl must just not know. 

I NEVER wait when somethin I been watchin drops. Especially as long as I've been watching apollo11.
You never know in this game. You think you have all the time in the world, "oh such a great strain will always be around". Then 1 breeder gets popped and a handful of strains can be lost. 

if the govt ever got into breeding, they would have so many badass genetics to choose from. Imagine all the bomb seeds that got confiscated from trich kings, shanti, nev, etc. I wonder if they would keep that stuff, or destroy it. Most cops are probably too stupid to consider the value of a kilo of med seeds.

But the govt does like monopolising and controlling everything so I wouldn't be surprised if they did keep/research some of it. Yeah thousands of $$ and a bag of dope can "dissappear" in a big bust. 

I could never bust an op and kill a bunch of plants in week 6. One of the many reasons I could never be a cop.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

you cant be a cop because you have "herbal integrity".

me... i cant be a cop... cause i love weed way to much.

maryjane, i love you.

*

im looking to flip a backward script on some sannie gear ... somthing of equal value & yummy-ness.

PMs only.

if i dont know you dont bother.

cough.

Sannie Seeds : Jackberry
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields F3
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush F3
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

I took a bunch of pics yesterday.

Got some of the 2 nlb in there new home, the 3rds gettin potted up today.

You should grow some anesthesia. Ima reveg mine. It looks so dank.

I was thinkin bout orderin that herebei, looks fuckin awesome.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

HEADS UP!! ~ Esko's "Chocolate Mix" & "Lemon Thai" from Fusion are both back in stock @ Sannies


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

I was gonna ask you how your Anesthesia turned out Last', what you rekon... any good??


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

c99 is on the way & definitely in the works.

true breeder style, e$ko gonna run it twice before the release. 

room one is getting the chop soon. 
& i'm told its nothing but pinapple infused trich'd out dockey dicks that finish in < 55 days.

he has another room to be finished like 10 days after.
no sale until smoke is cured and he's happy.

i know e$ko has made some beans for femaleseedsnl, who has c99, but for sure his genetics are from f2 bros grimm stock & finish in short time.

he has f3s too.


tid bit o' the day.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks skunkie, I ordered some choco mix for 18 gbp shipped. Used my points. Last time I ordered choco mix it got lost then discontinued.

I have some pics I took yesterday skunkie. 

She looks pretty. She's puttin on the weight now, for a little girl.

Hope that lemon thai is in stock till my next paycheck


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

I knew one or more of the heads in this thread were waiting and I thought it was you who lost out last time round too, so I had to spread the word back to you here incase you'd not seen it yet mate. I still have mine as I'm waiting till I can drop all 16 and get a nice big selection to choose out for keepers, outta those parent strains used for the mix it'll be a tough choice to make lol.
I'm not wanting Lemon Thai myself but rather the Lemonberry and thats still out of stock atm. If you want mate I can do that again with your pic's over at the other spot like before for you.
And I'm waiting on those Esko Cindys to release gk, thanx for the sweet tip off bro.


----------



## mjfish (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn wish Sannies would send to Australia, has a nice order planned out before realised they'd swapped, one day maybe


----------



## Banditt (Oct 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm surprised there not gone. Amazed actually. Ppl must just not know.
> 
> I NEVER wait when somethin I been watchin drops. Especially as long as I've been watching apollo11.
> You never know in this game. You think you have all the time in the world, "oh such a great strain will always be around". Then 1 breeder gets popped and a handful of strains can be lost.


That's one of the main reasons when I read or hear about a really special strain I try and grab it asap. Sometimes subsequent runs of the genetics don't produce the same quality of seed. Sometimes the breeders lose the parents. Or get busted. etc etc so many reason why a good strain can fall off the map. Get it while the gettin is good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

Banditt said:


> That's one of the main reasons when I read or hear about a really special strain I try and grab it asap. Sometimes subsequent runs of the genetics don't produce the same quality of seed. Sometimes the breeders lose the parents. Or get busted. etc etc so many reason why a good strain can fall off the map. Get it while the gettin is good.


 i agree.. i can't think of how many strains i've said ..... oh, i'll get that later, then when later came around, either this or that happened, and the strains no longer around...
so now when i see something, if i have the cash, i'm all over that shit like white on rice...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks for the heads up gud. ive been on a c99 buying kick lately got the kos iron cindy and c99. also got the bodhi apollo11 on the way. i'm gonna grab these eskos too when they drop sibnce u and a few others speak so highly of his gear. ill also grab either the herijauna or extrema i believe.

i waited like a dumbass on the grape stompers....regrettin that now


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> thanks for the heads up gud. ive been on a c99 buying kick lately got the kos iron cindy and c99. also got the bodhi apollo11 on the way. i'm gonna grab these eskos too when they drop sibnce u and a few others speak so highly of his gear. ill also grab either the herijauna or extrema i believe.
> 
> i waited like a dumbass on the grape stompers....regrettin that now


 lol, no way, i was all over that shit as well.. i even picked up two packs.. one for now, and one for a rainy day, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

same bird said, e$ko may break us off some casey jones (joe shmoe's cut) too.

begging every day 

i also bet guys like swerve, whoever, and whoever rarely run, chop, and cure shit 2x before we see it.

hmmmm... this is why its so hard to breed on taste & flavor. 

guys (girls if any) that do it right make the quality beans we all crave. i must say never even seen a runt in any of e$kos beans.
either amazing luck or very strong selections.

tga must make runs on runs... which is why i keep fucking with him. 

eventually, i know dude can impress me.
one day i'll get a bomb tga strain/pheno put her in heels out on the corner ...sausage slam & dockey dicking her all over the place.

few months ago, put some weak sauce (quantity wise) out on the "vortex' tip & people went fu*king nuts.

i know the c99 is on the way. for sure.

he also told me either this lovepotion or sweet tooth male he found throws out mad trichs ...like a female :-O

when you break shit up, im told you can hear the trichs hitting the countertop  ice. ice. baby.

& those ^ beans in fem form (not chem'd females) will be available soon.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, no way, i was all over that shit as well.. i even picked up two packs.. one for now, and one for a rainy day, lol..


You would have wouldn't you fella and I can't afford anything till harvest, AHHH!! 2 more weeks yet too lol. You should move to the UK racer it's always a rainy day here mate lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

Casey J!! gk you best not be kidding I just wet myself lol, I love Ms Jones .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;roYXQ1XOG1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roYXQ1XOG1c[/video]

i even know the dude that sings this, billy paul, super cool cat..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 7, 2011)

just made another order.. 

Subtotal: $153.01
Coupon Discount: $15.29
Postage & Packaging: $16.20
Tax: $0.00
Grand Total: $153.92
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Alphakronik Genes Seeds Bandana
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ALPI275
Price: $34.00

Product: Bodhi Seeds Blue Tara
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BOD2288
Price: $71.26

Product: Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BOMQ299
Price: $27.52

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds Cali Connection Tahoe OG Seeds
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick & Mix Seeds
Price: $12.13

Product: Pick and Mix Ministry of Cannabis Carnival Feminized seeds
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $8.08

Product: UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack Autoflowering
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE G13 Labs Auto AK Feminzed
Quantity: 1
Product Code: October Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: October Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: October Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Paradise Nebula Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Paradise Seeds Wappa Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Paradise Seeds Acid Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

I love that song, was in my head the entire time I was running Sour Hazy Jones. Now we had a thing goin on esp me & "Lyla"


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I love that song, was in my head the entire time I was running Sour Hazy Jones. Now we had a thing goin on esp me & "Lyla"


 fuck me skunk m8, you always manage to kill your grows, i can only hope my shit turns out half as dank as that shit that you grew did..


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

wow!

lol... you always throw up one suspect nugz shot followed by an incredible one.

this time vice versa.

no joke. i know e$ko has casey j in flower already @ 4 or 5 weeks. he's claiming impressive results in every (grow related) department.

i see cmt scored the "blue tara". just dying to see a bohdi grow & finished product.

need to get some of that gear myself.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 7, 2011)

Yo CMT I got my bandanas the other day... we should crack em at the same time and do threads over at Cannetics.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

thisis what i got this week and last week


Romulan
MasterKush X Trainwreck x Early Skunk
Bastard Jack (Jack The Ripper x bastard indica)
Bastard Bubba F-2 (Bubba Kush x bastard indica)
C-4 x Caseyband
Super Silver Haze x Bastard Bubba
Whiteberry
Trainwreck x Early Skunk
Super Silver Haze x Trainwreck x Early Skunk
Hollands Hope x Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana X Convict Kush
Highland Mexican x Blueberry x C-4
Lemon Qleaner x C-4
Black Sour Bubble
Ice x Caseyband
Calizhar x Caseyband
Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband
P-10 x Caseyband


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 7, 2011)

shit skunk, very nice work as usual. 

gud...yeah i was watchin a pack of blue tara on seurbidz...but i guess it had a buy it now feature and someone jumped on em cuz they were gone before the auction time expired....the genetics just sounded too good so i had to get em, didnt want to miss em again.

batman yeah thats a possibility...it takes me a long time to decide on what to grow next...ill put that up towards the top of the list.

very nice diz...a few of those sound pretty nice


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

No way cmt they can't jump to the front wtf that's cheating. Your supposed to wait till you can't wait anymore.

Blue tara looks awesome but the a11 is first.

Awesome pics skunkie.

And gud, if u get some casey, we will have to talk


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

if/when they're made... i'll try and get some extras for ya'll too.

some hash bomb tippy tops.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

I see Bohdi Seeds are coming to cannazon soon too, anybody read the front page over there lately?? Says there will be something exclusive and just for release at CZ... I'm wondering what lol. Hopefully they'll get some of the A11-f3's too (you guys got me needing that so bad now). Blue Tara thats gotta be a winner CMT be sure to link me if you log the grow there fella.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Bodhi at cz would be sick! Bodhi is a true connoiseur. He collects mighty fine genetics.

I can't believe none of you got down on the big sur holy weed.

Wonder if subcool would go to cannazon. 

Hehe did you see subs new project with bubba kush? He said "as the old timer I'm gonna take my time and do somethin I don't normally do, cross it to space dude". WTF&#8230;&#8230;? Does anyone else think that's a contradiction?

I'm sure it will be fire, and I want some, but that's what his first move always is. Sq. 

Immortal flowers pre 98 bubbabx was done with deep purple. There's a cherry kush pheno in it too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

Too true mate Sub is going the way Arjan is with the super ego and celeb' status, goes to some peoples heads and they get swept up in their own hype I'm afraid. I really hope he doesn't become the US "arjan", that would be sad to see lol. 
I didn't see the Big Sur' in stock or would have jumped on that too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Sub takes too much pride in his gear to turn into arjan. Arjan would have put out black dhalia knowing it had problems.

And I get it, he has to market himself, but to me the best advertisement would be a cool, helpful guy that doesn't have a huge ego.

Like supernatural, greenman420, sannie, esko, sannies whole crew really. And tons of the guys at canna.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> No way cmt they can't jump to the front wtf that's cheating. Your supposed to wait till you can't wait anymore.
> 
> Blue tara looks awesome but the a11 is first.
> 
> ...


 id scoop the a-11 up first to, i have a cut that ill never part with! its one of those cuts. I just wish i had a nice male to make some seeds


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

I know what you mean as I like those kinda people and those guys are top shelf in my book too. Gage Green crew are stand up fellas too, but still small and building the rep, gonna be ones to watch though, Keyplay has the skills and some fire parent stock too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 7, 2011)

lmfao, check this out you will lol at this >>> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/474263-quality-kush-available.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> lmfao, check this out you will lol at this >>> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/474263-quality-kush-available.html


 holy fuck lol.....were do these retards come from?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> holy fuck lol.....were do these retards come from?


 i actually am starting to think it's just a machine or something as they seem to be on here around 4 or 5 x's a week anymore.. google that email addy on that link and you'll see page after page after page of sites being spammed with that crap, which is what leads me to believe it's bigger than one person, but watt do i know??
i've ordered the crack from them a few times, and it's really, oh wait, look, a turtle..


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> lmfao, check this out you will lol at this >>> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/474263-quality-kush-available.html


With all due respect Munkie, why would you draw attention and help them advertise?


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> holy fuck lol.....were do these retards come from?


That is word for word what you said last time this drug spammer rolled through.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

My new northrn lights blue cuts, 2 of 3. Keeper on right.







From the back






Those are for u to see gud.

Here's the plushberry mom


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

i didnt think mr. munkie was adverting... respectfully as well.

shit i would 100% show these dudes the inner sugar walls of my girl's vajajay.

if she only splet more soundly.

tell y'all what ===> on that note ===> looks like you could throw a hotdog down a hallway.

zing.

& puff, puff, pass.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 7, 2011)

I did grab the a11 first 

Bodhi at cz will fuckin rock...I love exclusive


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 7, 2011)

Dizzle where did u grab that black sour bubble from? And what's in it? U know I'm a sour nut


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I grabbed the A11 at 9 this mornin and it shipped within 3 hours (now, the waiting game...), thats crazy efficient... Thats my fourth order in the past Month, i gotta chill for awhile... but i just cant help myself wondering what that exclusive is at cz... 

Hey cmt where do you get those vials that you use to organize you tackle box?
I have plenty of desiccant beads (silica gel), and baggies, but those vials were perfect.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dizzle where did u grab that black sour bubble from? And what's in it? U know I'm a sour nut


those came from a privateer ...its Black Rose x BOG Sour Bubble


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 7, 2011)

I debated on grabbin Bodhi's A11 myself but more beans are the last thing I need right now. I have way too many as it is and have acquired twenty or so new 10 packs in the last couple weeks. 

Most excited about
Jaws Chocolate Banana Kush
Alphakronik Alpha Dawg
Alphakronik Bandana
Alphakronik Jackpot Royale

I have these Hillbilly Qleaner F2s soakin as it is, I popped the Choco Banana and Jackpot Royale the other day.. Pandoras Box X Gorilla Grapes also soakin... I am gettin ready to clone the fuk outta Space Princess (Sputnik 1 x C99) and Pure Gooey.... Fuk!!! I need a new HID!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

the space princess sounds super fuckin sweet!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 7, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I debated on grabbin Bodhi's A11 myself but more beans are the last thing I need right now. I have way too many as it is and have acquired twenty or so new 10 packs in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Fuk!!! I need a new HID!!!!!!!


I know what you mean, i find myself needing another HID as well....
But then again, can any of us ever have enough of anything? 
whether it be beans, equipment, or SuperFudge?
I dont think so....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 7, 2011)

A little about Sputnik 1
*Subcool calls this strain Sputnik because it crosses his space-themed Apollo 13 strain with a Russian. The original Sputnik I satellite ushered in the Space Age when the Soviet Union launched this basketball-sized satellite into a quick orbit around the Earth in 1957. The Black Russian strain used in Sputnik is a Blackberry (Somablaze) x AK-47 (Nebu) cross that comes from a gene pool in which every female turned solid purple. Like a combine Russian-American space mission with both astronauts and cosmonauts, Sputnik offers two phenotypes, similar in growing characteristics, but very different on the inside, in taste and stone.

Both Sputnik phenotypes perform well in indoor and outdoor gardens, with impressive yields. Sputnik germinates very easily. She starts slow in the vegetative phase, due to her Blackberry influence, but fast once established; plants budded at 30 inches (almost 1 meter) reach final heights just over 4 feet. Subcool recommends topping these plants in the classic candelabra shape, and bringing them to expose her lower branches to the light. "Bush" and "screen of green" are the best growing profiles for Sputnik. She does well in hydro systems with plant supports. Cabinet growers will love the way this plant maximizes yields by branching out to fill small areas. Sputnik's leaves are very wide, with deep serrations; they start off dark green and tend to fade to a lime as the plant matures.

Sputnik dislikes direct heat, and does very well in a peripheral bud room location. Outdoors, she may not yield to potential in cold climates. Her slow recovery from stress means that you will need some patience to clone her. This variety finishes in mid September outdoors in Northern California, or after just 8-9 weeks indoors.

The most common Sputnik phenotype favors her Black Russian father, with res-spectrum coloration and an indica stone. This pheno starts changing color around week five, and shifts from light pink to vivd magenta by harvest. The purple pheno's buds are big, fluffy, and resinous, almost eggplant-colored, with a slightly spicy palate. her stone is a deep, long-lasting body relaxer that comes on fast.

The other phenotype leans toward the white and green spectrum, and the blasting sativa high of Apollo 13. This pheno is much more fragrant - a cream soda smell, with some sour undertones as she ripens. her buds are denser and more nugget-like than the purple pheno's. Her stone is a fast involuntary smile, a euphoric flight that can leave veteran stoners blissed out and staring at the walls. Trippy visual effects, like seeing real trees in cartoon vision, are common. The high is similar to the marvelous Apollo 13, but with a sweeter taste and slightly more psychedelic quality.

Both phenotypes give the user a strong stone with a kiss of well-being behind it. Subcool recommends writing, thinking, talking, music and art as good activities while in SPutnik orbit. Appearing in public might be less easy, as you may be more inclined to let your goofy side out to play. *

I am so friggin psyched about Space Princess. A buddy of mine grew her out


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 7, 2011)

wow.

those nugs look sick.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 7, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> wow.
> 
> those nugs look sick.


Yea Mtman always does great work, those are his. I'm hoping to keep the princess for a while and maybe do a few crosses with her. I have a really nice looking pheno right now.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 7, 2011)

Im gonna buy myself some bday seeds.. what should I get. Indica dom dank please! I love bushy plants.. tall and lanky = stress for smokey or Mr.mcpotz to u youngins lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 7, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Im gonna buy myself some bday seeds.. what should I get. Indica dom dank please! I love bushy plants.. tall and lanky = stress for smokey or Mr.mcpotz to u youngins lol


If I was gonna buy a pack and with those requirements I'd be looking at the "cosmic brain at www.cannabisseedauction.com
Looks Dank as hell in the test threads at Breedbay and its only $30 a pack. I would pick a pack up myself but I just have too much going on.
_The mother of the Cosmic Brain is a very old Afghani clone that has been past down through several generations. She tastes of earthy/coffee/kush and extremely potent with a narcotic effect that will topple the biggest tolerance. She is also very stable and has proven to help stabilize offspring out of the several crosses that I've used her for, thus making her an ideal canna-date for the males in the stable. (same mother of the Mochalope)
The Father of the Cosmic Brain is a Space Queen male that was very stable with great christmas tree structure. The male's offspring has exhibited cherry,vanilla, and watermelon. This male has proven great worth throughout the few crosses that he has been involved with.
THe outcome of these parents have resulted into a wonderful combination of flavors, ranging from Vanilla Latte to cherry/vanilla/cocoa. The watremelon flavors/smells have not been spotted in this particular offspring partly due to the dominance of the Afghani's coffee/kush taste and smells.
This strain is easy to grow that has had a very pleasing result from every seed grown to this point. It's extremely stable and all parents have shown signs of "true" fem and ,male qualities(no nanners found in *any *of offspring after stress tests of males and females)._​


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 7, 2011)

I cannot go on this thread anymore. I think my bank account is overdrawn to get these. Didn't even get gauranteed. Crossing fingers these make it, never had a problem with Tude though. It's not posting my order, but I purchased some of those A11's. If I go homeless at least I will have some dank ass seeds to grow.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Man I can't wait for these legions to shoot out some damn roots. 

the nlbs will be flipped next weekend, with only a week of veg. Should be able to take a clone of the one I want by then.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yah that Cosmic Brain doesnt look too bad... and for $30 i might get a pack just so i have something for the future...
and that space princess is beautifrickinlicous.....

View attachment 1825378


----------



## blissfest (Oct 7, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Im gonna buy myself some bday seeds.. what should I get. Indica dom dank please! I love bushy plants.. tall and lanky = stress for smokey or Mr.mcpotz to u youngins lol


Are you still runnin that GrapeGod? I have 9 of them I just threw in the flower room, I took a clone of each just in case they are badass, what pheno should I look for?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 7, 2011)

My waiting list of beans to crack when space opens up:

OGR-White Fire
OGR-White S1's
Greenthumb's-OG kush (Ghost Cut)
Sannie's-Sugar Punch
Eskobar's-Chocolate Rain
Next Gen-Island Sweet Skunk
Emerald Triangle-Royal Purple Kush

I probably shouldn't buy any more beans for awile, or atleast not tell my wife if I do


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 7, 2011)

blissfest said:


> My waiting list of beans to crack when space opens up:
> 
> OGR-White Fire
> OGR-White S1's
> ...


Nice list. My girl just laughs at me anymore. Like today when I told her that was getting more c99 as soon as they drop!! 

And batman skunk. All I can say is wow those look amazing


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Pineapple express


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I grabbed the A11 at 9 this mornin and it shipped within 3 hours (now, the waiting game...), thats crazy efficient... Thats my fourth order in the past Month, i gotta chill for awhile... but i just cant help myself wondering what that exclusive is at cz...
> 
> Hey cmt where do you get those vials that you use to organize you tackle box?
> I have plenty of desiccant beads (silica gel), and baggies, but those vials were perfect.


got some from ebay and some from specialtybottle.com


----------



## blissfest (Oct 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice list. My girl just laughs at me anymore. Like today when I told her that was getting more c99 as soon as they drop!!
> 
> And batman skunk. All I can say is wow those look amazing


Buying good genetics is fun, I have a shitload of really nice freebies I may never get too, LOL!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

I requested the dirty harry x dynamite for my freebies with my choco mix


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

id assualt a nunn and punch a baby for a cut of Ghost lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 7, 2011)

Can't u get it from dr greenthumb?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Can't u get it from dr greenthumb?


 yeah i could ..but id have to rob a nunn and hold a baby ransom to pay for it


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 8, 2011)

Good thing ur down for that kinda stuff then. 

What method does he use to make fems that is so expensive? Colloidal gold?

I hear his gears top notch.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 8, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Good thing ur down for that kinda stuff then.
> 
> What method does he use to make fems that is so expensive? Colloidal gold?
> 
> I hear his gears top notch.


 Im down for anything lol

I duno what Dr uses but everything ive ever seen from his was straight up bomb! i never heard anyone complain really

the only reason i really havtnt popped for any is becuz i dont really care much for fem beans....sucks to pay all that coin and never be able to breed em out..thats me tho, i like to breed


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got some from ebay and some from specialtybottle.com


Thanks for the info cmt...

Is there a specific size that you used, or name of the type of bottle that is.... 
Is there a specific section on that website that i can find those plastic "vials" that i saw in your tackle box... cause i was lookin and im pretty sure ive been there before and i couldnt find them..?
If you dont remember its fine, ill just wing it, but it looks like what you had was perfect, and i dont wanna grab something that wont suit my purposes.... Thanx for your help..!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Im down for anything lol
> 
> I duno what Dr uses but everything ive ever seen from his was straight up bomb! i never heard anyone complain really
> 
> the only reason i really havtnt popped for any is becuz i dont really care much for fem beans....sucks to pay all that coin and never be able to breed em out..thats me tho, i like to breed


you could always make your own colloidal silver (or buy some ) if you wanted to do a x wit his gear... 
hey its an option right....


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/perfumeglasssampler16dramvialwclipanddauber.aspx


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks cmt..
Now its time to spark up this *Blue Diesel + Sour Grapes... and get to Shopping......

Ohh and Dizzle Dr greenthumb offers atleast 4 or 5 regular seed strains, but if all your talking about is the c99 than yah thats just fem....


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's some G13 Pineapple Express. It's getting harvested today. Next into flowering is: Vortex, Querkle, Serious AK-47, Chocolope, Tahoe OG and Alpha Dawg.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 8, 2011)

Bad Karma said:


> With all due respect Munkie, why would you draw attention and help them advertise?


I was just pointing out the hilarity of the post mate, if anybody actually goes for it they deserve to be scammed imo. You gotta be pretty dumb to fall for that one though don't you think... It's not advertising it's a straight out and out poke fun at situation mate. I'm just surprised there wasn't more variety of gear to choose from tbh lol
Crack n Kush, now thats a saturday night lol (jk)


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 8, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Are you still runnin that GrapeGod? I have 9 of them I just threw in the flower room, I took a clone of each just in case they are badass, what pheno should I look for?


Hell yes i am lol.... If ur in love with purple look for the purp pheno its the tasty one if u enjoy heavy yields and dont mind letting it go a extra week look for the Big green pheno. Fist time i grew the big pheno i flowerd it early its finished height was under 20 inches topped and i still pulled 2 oz easy. Been better yields ever since..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 8, 2011)

Its so weird, its like genetically there is a direct correlation between yield and quality.

How many times has the smaller plant been the bombest? Or tastiest? 

Not sayin big plants are bad, but its definately related.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 8, 2011)

wood for some reason i cant see your pics.

?

i told you those legions are fickle rooters... was gonna test myself & see if i could get 60 to root and fill all the ebb trays ...but i dont need the headache.

im actually fond of rooting a few, taking the best, and 3 gallon container it... 4 to 6 zips of the truest fya you'll ever blaze.

cavemen would be impressed with the sparkyness of legion.

i put some down two or 3 days before you got them, and one just popped.

AAA+ med quality dank & fat yields for sure, just not the ultimate production monster for a SOG op like mine... which is why i use that 4x4 as a huge saucer...cause how else can i dish off moms? 

aint throwing them away!

patience.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 8, 2011)

You can't see any of em?

Idk man I can see em. That sucks. I put those here cuz I know u can't get on cannetics where ther orig posted

I think 1 is rly close, that the only thing I don't like about clonin in coco, can't see the roots rite away. No big deal really, but with the nlb I could see the clone growing a day or more before I saw roots pokin out


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 8, 2011)

Still having problems with clones. Some take sooooo fast, and others just don't want to root. Good thing I have beans laying around to pop. Plushberry, Double Barrel OG, and Fire OG are in paper towels. Good thing I did order those A-11s, I think the only thing I have left are auto freebees. I do have some Bubba BX coming from Mr. C hopefully, my first envelope went missing so I had to send another out registered. Was hoping they would be here for my next round, but these will do.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 8, 2011)

here we go, finally got around to takin some pictures.

gorilla grape @16 days of 12/12...gotta love the amount of resin already...the purple is a plus too 



plushberry @59 days...mother fucker, im so pissed i didnt breed this one...



and finally, from left to right, my flower and veg rooms...



edit - forgot to mention what are in those rooms...in the flower room there is plushberry #7, plushberry #8, gorilla grape, purple urkle and grape ape. the veg room has green queen x querkle tester, querkle, pre98 bubba fem and 2 grape stompers in 1 pot...all are female.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 8, 2011)

cmt i just gotta say those babies are lookin delicious... Especially the contrast of the white and purps on that Gorilla Grape.... that Plushberry wasn't laggin behind on looks either... Probably some fantastic smoke!!!

I took these pics last night, its a "mystery Sativa".. both pics are from the same plant sorry the pics are a lil grainy.. My boy decided to grow some bagseed for his frist grow, 1 week later i get 2 new plants.... Fuckin yay lucky me right!!... yah not really....





The thing is the one i kept is actually lookin pretty good, shes a strong plant i had to bend her because she was gettin to tall for my tent ... Shes in her 6th week of 12/12, and it looks like i might be in this one for the Long Haul.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice cmt you got the pink pheno! Just reveg it and then breed with it.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful as expected CMT. Diggin the PB. GG should be showing us some cool funky color as well soon. Good work you do.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice one CMT, now I see "whats so special" about the GG mate. The purp/white/green + early frosty resin + how far along they are there = Greatness imo
Eye candy in those pic's fella, pure sweet eye candy...

You gotta share more pic's when they're in their full glory


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 8, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> here we go, finally got around to takin some pictures.
> 
> gorilla grape @16 days of 12/12...gotta love the amount of resin already...the purple is a plus too
> 
> ...


mmmmm...got a Q of the grape ape a few weeks back from Ohio. Was gooooood. Within 15 minutes of taking 3 hits off the 1st bowl, I broke out into a sweat. would love to get my hands on a cut of this.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah good shit, I've never actualy had purple grape ape. Always green.

Kinda funny cuz purple actually is a smell. We laugh about tasting blue, but weed can be green and have that purple smell. 

Its more than grapes its the color purple


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, last seed purchase of the year, cant decide which one to go with.....I have it narrowed down to 3. 

kos c99
Sannies killing fields
reserve prada sour diesel

I know my last three has changed, but I figure if its going to be the last one of the year, I need to get a truly dank strain, with a moderate yield. I do admit though, I am leaning towards that kos c99...seems to be somewhat hard to get ahold of nowadays (the c99, that is), and I would hate to start collecting again in the spring, but not be able to find it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

C99 or sour D

Id go with sour but I have c99.

Either is a winner bud. Rp has sour d in stock? Is it fem?


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 9, 2011)

as of ;ast night they did...fem'd that is


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Idk man I passed up the pre 98 bubba fems cuz I like regs.

But with rp, I woildnt worry about hermies, there fems are bomb. Haven't seen 1 nanner on any of my rp gear.

If you like breeding I would go with c99. And wait for cali conns original sour d with the rest of us.

Fem seeds are weird. I have 2 fem sages and 1 reg sage in flower. The reg plant is bigger than boh fems put together. Fems are like a different lineage, even though its the same genetics.

I find most fems are less vigorous than reg seeds. This isn't true with pineapple express which is my most vigorous plant.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> C99 or sour D
> 
> Id go with sour but I have c99.
> 
> Either is a winner bud. Rp has sour d in stock? Is it fem?


I take it your not a big fan of the killing fields? It looks amazing..but I dont hear as much about it as the other two strains.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Its bomb, its very affordable and available compare to c99 and sour d.

Killing fields isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah i have been wanting the bubba as well...but I do like regs myself. I hate buying fem (even though I do) just because I myself dont mind a male or two. A little pollen chucking is good for the soul. 

I would rather have the cali con diesel to be honest....maybe the c99 is the way...I feel good about it, just never ordered from hemp depot before.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL last seed order of the year. Don't be talking crazy like that on this thread!!! I just ordered the kos c99 the other day from hemp depot. My second order from them. I'm super pumped for the c99. Plus tga gear is cheaper there too


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

I was nervous about sending cash so I never ordered from hemp depot. 

But I sent cash to other seedbanks and it worked out fine. A lot of ppl love hempdepot.

I like how cz is setup. You make the deal online then just send cash and the code # assigned to ur order. That way if it gets intercepted it doesn't have a seed order form inside. To me that sounds incriminating.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I was nervous about sending cash so I never ordered from hemp depot.
> 
> But I sent cash to other seedbanks and it worked out fine. A lot of ppl love hempdepot.
> 
> I like how cz is setup. You make the deal online then just send cash and the code # assigned to ur order. That way if it gets intercepted it doesn't have a seed order form inside. To me that sounds incriminating.


your totally right about the packaging...
sounds alot more secure to me.....
but beside the packaging (way of sending in order forms), hempdepot is a straight up spot and they got alot of great breeders too...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

HD is legit that way, i send em cash without worry


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

yah, i send cash to quite a few different places, not just seed banks and shit, via the mail, and i've yet to have a problem with it not getting there..
i have to admit that i'm really impressed with how well the po works...
i just make sure when i mail cash in the mail that i try to make it not look like it's simply not cash in an envelope, and things usually work out fine..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i send cash to quite a few different places, not just seed banks and shit, via the mail, and i've yet to have a problem with it not getting there..
> i have to admit that i'm really impressed with how well the po works...
> i just make sure when i mail cash in the mail that i try to make it not look like it's simply not cash in an envelope, and things usually work out fine..


 same here man...the way i look at it is..if a money order gets there then cash will to lol


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just make sure when i mail cash in the mail that i try to make it not look like it's simply not cash in an envelope, and things usually work out fine..


 
give us (or me) some insight.

how do you make it not look like $ in an envelope?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> give us (or me) some insight.
> 
> how do you make it not look like $ in an envelope?


 i like to either tear a few pages out of a magazine or something along those lines and fold it into say quarters and put the money into the folds, this way it doesn't simply look like a bunch of cash in an envelope if say a po worker or someone were to hold it up to a light or something..
now, i'm not saying any po worker would ever do such a thing, lol, but i think it's better to be safe than sorry..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i like to either tear a few pages out of a magazine or something along those lines and fold it into say quarters and put the money into the folds, this way it doesn't simply look like a bunch of cash in an envelope if say a po worker or someone were to hold it up to a light or something..
> now, i'm not saying any po worker would ever do such a thing, lol, but i think it's better to be safe than sorry..


 with the PO i dotn really worry much, but i WILL NEVER use expidited curriers for that reason, they actually have the righ tto search your shit


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> with the PO i dotn really worry much, but i WILL NEVER use expidited curriers for that reason, they actually have the righ tto search your shit


 yah, i used i think it was ups once for mailing something. and while i was in the store mailing it, they had signs all over saying that they reserve the right to open any package at any time for any reasons, which didn't make me feel very comfortable about the whole ordeal...
my old man worked for the po for years, and he told me that only one person in the po has the right to open a package, and that's the post master general, and even then, they have to have a very good reason to open a package, ie, it's dripping, it stinks like drugs, or say it's ticking,lol..
oh yah, and they have the lost mail dpt where he worked for a few years where say a package comes in and it's ripped open and or the mailing label is missing, then they are also allowed to open it up to try and determine where it's going, or to repackage it so it can continue on it's journey..

but yah, i tell people all of the time to never use anything other then the usps if you live in the states and are mailing either valuables or anything you don't want people knowing about for w/e reasons..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

edit.. my post master rule only holds true if you're mailing within the us, and not internationally as then you have customs to worry about as well, but i thought that goes without saying..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

yup! one of my family members worked at the PO and said its rare that they have to open shit...but its usually black flag shit like yu stated...when i was growin up a few of my buddies worked at UPS....man they used to steal mad shit!!! speacialy at christmas and stuff


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yup! one of my family members worked at the PO and said its rare that they have to open shit...but its usually black flag shit like yu stated...when i was growin up a few of my buddies worked at UPS....man they used to steal mad shit!!! speacialy at christmas and stuff


 lol, my bro worked at ups, and well, i won't even get into why he lost his job there, but it was crazy bad, i mean really bad bad stuff that goes on over at the ups, lol... which was enough to know that they're not to be trusted with my shit, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

That's crazy u say that cuz I have a friend that worked at ups and.... well he worked there too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

yah. i had a friend who worked at UPS, lets just say i don't trust ups anymore.....
but yah exactly what Racer said, a few sheets paper folded over, magazine sheets are even better you could rotate 'em... (good call)

Cause its completely legal to send cash.. you just gotta worry about it accidentally fallin out.. so you gotta protect it with light-proof pieces of folded paper...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> yah. i had a friend who worked at UPS, lets just say i don't trust ups anymore.....
> but yah exactly what Racer said, a few sheets paper folded over, magazine sheets are even better you could rotate 'em... (good call)
> 
> Cause its completely legal to send cash.. you just gotta worry about it accidentally fallin out.. so you gotta protect it with light-proof pieces of folded paper...


 i jus make money look like a letter , jus like that lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

So I'm gonna flip all my fems here soon, all gthe regs will be sexed and cloned and pollinated accordingle.

The fems I have are 2 la cheese, 2 white widow, 2 northern lights, 1 sour cream and 1 conniechung from dna and 1 armageddon

Man, the bubbas really are slooow


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus make money look like a letter , jus like that lol


 how do i make the dimes and nickles look like letters


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So I'm gonna flip all my fems here soon, all gthe regs will be sexed and cloned and pollinated accordingle.
> 
> The fems I have are 2 la cheese, 2 white widow, 2 northern lights, 1 sour cream and 1 conniechung from dna and 1 armageddon
> 
> Man, the bubbas really are slooow


 i'm glad that you said that lastwood as my pre98 bubba fem from cali con is a bit of a slow vegger as well... not super slow mind you, but i can definitely say it's slower than the rest of my stuff in the garden for sure...

hey, anyone know what kind of stretch i can expect to get out of the bubba's once i flip them??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> how do i make the dimes and nickles look like letters


write neatly

* are you sending like dimes and nickels in the mail... $00.10, $00.05.... just send an extra dollar its less conspicuous...
or if you have enough padding or sheets of paper where its less noticeable and its only like 2 or 3 coins just tape them down so they don't move or make noise...
(im so baked i had to edit that for typos like 6 fuckin times)


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

in immortal flowers description it says little to no stretch. I'm sure cali conns is the same, bubba is supposedly pure indica.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> how do i make the dimes and nickles look like letters


 id try tape...tape em all neat so they dont jingla jangle? i dotn bother with change, if it comes to 89.23 i jus send 90 lol ...its like a tip i guess lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, my bro worked at ups, and well, i won't even get into why he lost his job there, but it was crazy bad, i mean really bad bad stuff that goes on over at the ups, lol... which was enough to know that they're not to be trusted with my shit, lol..


So they aren't all like Doug in "King of Queens" then!?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So they aren't all like Doug in "King of Queens" then!?


 LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! that made me laff


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Bubba K has x2 veg size stretch in flower, according to the CC fellas RB, I'd give her as much veg as you can for a sweet yeild she wont get too outta control from what I've seen mate.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

haha.. Yo Doug Heffernan Is the Man.... I think his cousin, i fourget his name ATM though... Chris?? Dave??? Fugazi?? Lunchbox?? iono but his cousin def.. fucked wit a few packages that dumb fuck....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Danny lol, I spend my days watching comedy central mostly.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

me too.. but ive seen those on re-runs... theyve been on like 6 times a day on 2 different channels for like 6 years now... lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

And yet we still keep on watchin them eh mate, lol.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 9, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> LOL last seed order of the year. Don't be talking crazy like that on this thread!!! I just ordered the kos c99 the other day from hemp depot. My second order from them. I'm super pumped for the c99. Plus tga gear is cheaper there too


Yeah I know, I am a genetist type of person, fascinated by genetics, and I can really play with genetics when it comes to MJ, so many different strains...this is my favorite thing about growing...is playing with the genetics. But once I start popping beans to grow from autum to spring, I dont make another seed order until spring (well thats the plan anyways!) Im paranoid that way.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

You know what. I'm not buyin another pack of seeds as long as I live. I should be able to create any damn thing. Only trades and gifts from now on.

Time to get serious about pollen chucking. 

I'm an oil machine


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ima be exactly where woods at real soon.. i just got a couple of key(atleast to me) strains to cop.. 
and then i got my vault of genetics and anything i need, i breed...
thats it....

*i just realised theres prob always gunna be some super killer cross poppin up that id hafttoo cop to get that exact match, but besides that....


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

took me about two years to find the strains that do well in my area with the crap water and high heat we have here near the gulf


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Well shit I KNOW I could go on buying strains forever and never run out. I've spent thousands of dollars on seeds. 

But I could go on breeding forever too and never run out. 

I'm an old school smoker. I have romulan, c99, space queen, big sur holy weed, chocolate rain, jackpot royale, and black widow that I can work with. I have more too but those are probably my best breeding stock. I kno choco rain and jackpot aren't old but they are good.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well shit I KNOW I could go on buying strains forever and never run out. I've spent thousands of dollars on seeds.
> 
> But I could go on breeding forever too and never run out.
> 
> I'm an old school smoker. I have romulan, c99, space queen, big sur holy weed, chocolate rain, jackpot royale, and black widow that I can work with. I have more too but those are probably my best breeding stock. I kno choco rain and jackpot aren't old but they are good.


i got all of those except for BigSurHolyWeed - it is one i really want.. and coincidentally included under "key strains" for me to have before id consider being able to quit buying....

before recently (last few years) i never put much energy into preserving my seedstock so i only have mostly new strains, and stuff from new breeders.... but now im gettin organized with individual vials and silica desiccant for each bottle.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

hail to the oldskewl!!! those are all good, i keep a pack a pure skunk handy at al times to lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 9, 2011)

Ooooo shit! I need a pack of shit! From mns! Skunk 1. How could I not have that? But I have super skunk.

Or the pure. That's sam the skunkmans original skunk rite?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ooooo shit! I need a pack of shit! From mns! Skunk 1. How could I not have that? But I have super skunk.
> 
> Or the pure. That's sam the skunkmans original skunk rite?


 i dotn have any sams, i want soem tho..i been growin peak seeds skunk for along time, its super old skewl


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Love a good ol' skunk myself,

And heads up to my fellow traders in here, the list has been updated at last lol!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 9, 2011)

everyone watch the new series "harvest" on the history channel this thursday night...you'll get to see what i do on the farm this time of year


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

right on CMT...ill check it out


for all the guys who ordered A-11....heres some motivational inspiratiion to pop em
View attachment 1828677View attachment 1828678View attachment 1828680View attachment 1828682View attachment 1828683View attachment 1828685


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow. looks alot like C99 buds actually. Must b the Genius dominant pheno.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Wow. looks alot like C99 buds actually. Must b the Genius dominant pheno.


 they look alot alike cuz A-11 is 1/2 C-99...this pheno looks like C-99 but the buds are dense and full, not fluffy and skimpy like the Cindy, if you notice the fan leaves on this cut are also a lil wider than normal. Im almost positive its a G pheno as its nothin like the others i had . Ill have to find my cindy pics and do a side by side for you


----------



## itslogics (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks very very nice dizzel, lots of trichs!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 10, 2011)

the mail cant move quick enough..... Wheres my damn fukin beans!! i want my A-11's!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

nice work there diz...you're gettin me excited for mine to get here.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle what you doin to me mate, I'm still a week off harvest to buy anymore seed yet and your showing of those pic's makes me wanna chop early lol
Nice work fella


----------



## taaldow (Oct 10, 2011)

fucking nice work there dizzle


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Good job Dizzle! I'm still anticipating the arrival of my A11 beans along with some Alphakronik and Cali Conn. gear.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome pics dizzle, can't wait till I get mine. 

A lot of ppl in here jumped on that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great dizzle. My a11 and hortilab super sour skunk passed through ny on Friday. So they should be here tomorrow.

I was just over at the zon looking at kos. They have shish99 about to drop. I am gonna make these my first order from there. I grew the shishkaberry years ago and I'm super pissed I let her go. It tasted so good. It was like smoking fruity pebbles. And they crossed her to the c99, I'm in. I wish I could get the shishkaberry in pure form. But I'd still get these either way.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Looks great dizzle. My a11 and hortilab super sour skunk passed through ny on Friday. So they should be here tomorrow.
> 
> I was just over at the zon looking at kos. They have shish99 about to drop. I am gonna make these my first order from there. I grew the shishkaberry years ago and I'm super pissed I let her go. It tasted so good. It was like smoking fruity pebbles. And they crossed her to the c99, I'm in. I wish I could get the shishkaberry in pure form. But I'd still get these either way.


 i think jordan of the islands has a shish for sale over at sow amazing seeds karma.. you should check it out..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

oppps, it was cash crop ken, but they're sold out atm over at sow... 
http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/cash-crop-ken/98-kish.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

i knew id get you guys inspiried lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Inspired mate, you sure did, I cut one early today lol. I need some smoke too as my stash is running low. So needs must I guess.
I'm waiting on the Shish99 too


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oppps, it was cash crop ken, but they're sold out atm over at sow...
> http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/cash-crop-ken/98-kish.html


 yea its cash crop kens..but there stillsold/out  i want my fuckin shishkaberry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Inspired mate, you sure did, I cut one early today lol. I need some smoke too as my stash is running low. So needs must I guess.
> I'm waiting on the Shish99 too


i think ima yank that one down tonight...wanna blaze?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i think ima yank that one down tonight...wanna blaze?


Sounds like a plan fella, I'll email you this  when I'm ready to pass it over lol (jkin mate).
I cut one of my Jedi Kush down today @Day#56, so it's not super early really but earlier than I'd have liked tbh. I'll take her clones for longer, but even cut early shes stinky/sticky dankage. I'm looking forwards to tokin on this one .


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm back in action. My dude and I had a communication breakdown. I was wanting beans or cuts he brought me a 1/4lb of headband! So I smoked myself retarded all weekend long. We got back on track and the mail will be coming shortly.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 10, 2011)

has anyone tried BCBUDDEPOT? i am in the US, there ads say that it is illegal, but nothing about if they will or wont ship here. they have a few strains im highly compelled to get. after a few more Attitude orders. but between me and you, i will be collecting beans as if they were baseball cards, lol!! just so many out there. had i known that when i finally dove into this hobby that the availability of genetics would be so darn easy to acquire. i wouldn't have saved all the seeds i have aver the years.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> has anyone tried BCBUDDEPOT? i am in the US, there ads say that it is illegal, but nothing about if they will or wont ship here. they have a few strains im highly compelled to get. after a few more Attitude orders. but between me and you, i will be collecting beans as if they were baseball cards, lol!! just so many out there. had i known that when i finally dove into this hobby that the availability of genetics would be so darn easy to acquire. i wouldn't have saved all the seeds i have aver the years.


 yah, i've used bcbud depot in the past a few times back when they used to carry bog's gear and also plan b... i got my orders from them in a timely manner both times i ordered, but i do hear a lot of people bitching about them..
my advice is if you're interested in any gear from bcbud depot, simply order it from the attitude as they carry most of their gear now, and have much better reputation..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

so...today i was driving along in the tractor, headed out to chop some corn...i happen to look over to my right and i see a dog kennel wrapped in black plastic with no roof...and what is sticking out of the top of it?....about 40 or 50 2 litre bottle sized colas...dude is doin it big lol. he HAS to be a medical member to have that shit in the open like that...funny thing is, state cops use that road a lot, we take that way to haul grain to sell it and i see a state cop 7 out of 10 times...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a state cops property!! Lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up racer. I knew I saw it somewhere but I forgot where. 

I hope the new skunk is out when I stop at the barnes and noble tomorrow. I really like that mag. I never even look through it I just buy it. And it never disappoints. I don't even buy high times anymore I'm always let down. And they run the same shit all the time. I'm burnt out on the hydro report! I wish they'd step their game up. Cause they have access to tight shit. But it seems like all they wanna do is run ads even in their articles.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks for the heads up racer. I knew I saw it somewhere but I forgot where.
> 
> I hope the new skunk is out when I stop at the barnes and noble tomorrow. I really like that mag. I never even look through it I just buy it. And it never disappoints. I don't even buy high times anymore I'm always let down. And they run the same shit all the time. I'm burnt out on the hydro report! I wish they'd step their game up. Cause they have access to tight shit. But it seems like all they wanna do is run ads even in their articles.


 lol, i hear you about high times.. i still buy it pretty much every month, but i think it's only out of loyalty and not much more as skunk kills them pretty much imo...
what i like more about skunk is they seem to be geared more towards the smaller breeders, while high times keeps trying to push the old bigger named crappier breeders imo.. but i guess it pays the bills, so they do what they must..
i really liked this mag called heads, but i think it went out of publication.. it seemed to be more of a lifestyle mag and not strictly about weed.. a lot of snowboarding and skateboarding life style kind of articles in it, which is what i used to be all about, so i loved it...
i'll also pick up weed world once in awhile, but they seem to have even more ads than high times does, i didn't know that was a possiblity till i got my hands on weed world, lol... it's a brit publication, so it's pretty cool to pick up once in awhile to see what's going on over the other side of the pond..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Cmt your a stand up guy. 

Don't know many that would leave it untouched.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt your a stand up guy.
> 
> Don't know many that would leave it untouched.


I'll second that


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol that would be funny as hell if it was a cop that lived there.

Thanks for sayin so guys. Yeah man, I would never plant jack anyone...not even gona tell anyone where I saw it, would hate for my info leading to them gettin ripped off. I couldn't imagine what it would feel like if I came home and all my plants had been stolen. Plus, I bet what I'm growing is danker than theirs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

we were tiling a farm one year and found about 30 plants...the land owner told us to "get rid of that goddamn shit" so we did lol...2 of us filled our lunch boxes and a ruck sack i had with tops, ended up with about 6oz of real good skunk

i used to smell it all the time out there but never could find most of it


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Where are you guuuuuudkarma?

Dude this anesthesia is swellin up like a mofo. I was pissed I didn't veg her longer but she's got a lot of bud for how big she is. Now I can imagine doin sog with 150 16" anesthesias with 1 big bud each.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol diz, that's awesome. Love the new avatar.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Lol diz, that's awesome. Love the new avatar.


 thanks mang, it seems ot be a hit lol...i figured its harvest tiem and all


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Diz always has the fresh av's!! (fresh looking buttcheeks)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks mang! made me feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt your a stand up guy.
> 
> Don't know many that would leave it untouched.


I think most growers would leave it alone, it is always the people with nothing that rip you off


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

most people are like that i think to.....for instance one of my outdoors was planted ina bush next a corn field...when i went to check em one day i noticed 3 shotgun shells in the area..so hunters obviously saw them and left em alone...im guessing they had a crop around to lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I think most growers would leave it alone, it is always the people with nothing that rip you off


Agreed... I've found quite a few outdoor plants goin and never felt the need to rip them as I feel lady karma would not take too kindly. And I have my own growing and never felt the need to tbh.


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

gudkarma has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove gudkarma from the recipient list and send the message again.



gudkarma said:


> if i dont know you dont bother.


Oh well nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Gudkarma keeps his ship tight like that!! Lol


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys.. What would you consider to be the "holy grail" of seeds?.. from the past..? Present? What seed would cost the most if you found it?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

I've had a few conversations in pm's with gk here, so I don't know why you can't?? maybe he needs to empty his inbox so he can recieve more...


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Gudkarma keeps his ship tight like that!! Lol


yeah I thought it was a nice touch, 1st time I had seen it on here. I even tried twice haha

EDIT +rep is your friend


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

I been doin A LOT of pruning lol. May have gone a bit overboard today. Experimenting. I hacked every fan leaf off my big nycd x kolossus except for the growth tip. The leaves were so big and its only 4 inches tall it was like a shell. I had to cut every leaf off to expose the branches growing beneath.. 

Well see how she reacts. Or he.


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 10, 2011)

Guys... I was curious.. What is considered the "Holy Grail" of seeds? What seed would cost the most? and what seed strain would you want to preserve for ever?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Guys.. What would you consider to be the "holy grail" of seeds?.. from the past..? Present? What seed would cost the most if you found it?


 this is a great question, and one i can't easily answer.. i keep cracking beans till i find that holy grail, which i have not yet.. i'm more of a sativa fan, so for me it would be something more on the sativa side of things, maybe jack herer or willie nelson or a really good haze, but i've not found it, so i'm not sure yet..
i think the holy grail's different for everyone though, if you like indica's, it would surely be different then what i would consider the best..

i think the most i paid for any seeds was like $60 / per for my double purple doja f3's by outlaw, but that was a bid war, so idk if that really counts, lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy Grail ~ I for one am still searching lol, I'm pretty sure most of us in here are too.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Hahahaha a closed mouth doesn't get fed!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hahahaha a closed mouth doesn't get fed!!


 the squeeky wheel gets the most grease..


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

yes. yes.

i only allow PMs from contacts & friends.

so, bicycleday, i'll have to check out all your threads & see what's what.

reason being : there's a dude on here who i met & blessed HUGE & rolled with for a hot minute ...that turned out to be a thieving lying sack of shit as$hole m'fer ...so i limited contact with everyone.

regular guys in this thread i've friended up quick ...cause if you lurk (like i did before ever posting here) you can see who has integrity & who's full of shit.

the regulars in this thread all have ire vibes... seedbank pun intended.

*

bad day for me... had to throw away a bunch of plants that had this leaf miner type things that's so small but reproduces prolithic...

this insect has been my nemisis for a hot minute but BEFORE i moved to a new lab. growing 21 years and never saw a single bug till 6 months ago.

i have only two contains left with dirt & that's how this fly like gnat thing (that lays the eggs inside the leaf) got in my brand new lab.

im devestated cause i was so deep into flower that control just does not seem possible.

i cant be a douche and chem out buds ...& then put them on the flip.
i can do that... i just have amazing integrity.

lost an easy $2500 this morning.

been 12 hours in the lab cleaning, cleaning, and cleaning... just sat down.

when you have over 100 cuts in flower + huge bushes (in flower) + my lab is new and in the concrete jungle, im thinking inscets are the last thing on the worry list.

let my drama be a lesson to you all... never get lazy... always inspect ALL plants on some type of schedule.

~gud


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy grail discussions are like political discussions!! You'll never find an answer as everyone has a different fav. I'm with rb as I like the sativa side except for when I'm sick or tired.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn Gud that straight up sucks!! If you need some cuts let me know.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

the holy grail will differ from grower to grower...if your a hardcore indica breeder than it most likely be an indica, sativas breeders will tend to say thiers is a holy grail , ie; Mr Soul said Cinderella was the holy grail.....but i will agrue that with him. It all comes down to your personal likes and dislikes, no breeder could ever breed for a public demand because its so diverse in the land of MJ


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn seeing as u posted the same thing twice this must be super important to u. I've grown sour d for a long time it's my personal fav. I used to have this crazy ass one, African sudaneseX blueberry Chronic that came from a Dead lot score. I'd give about anything to have that back. Lately I've been on a c99 kick. I'd pay a stupid amount for original brothers Grimm seeds of just about anything they made. I'd also pay a grip for old time moonshine from dj short, I had two packs but lost them. Not really sure if I have a grail strain though. I guess maybe the old school acapoco But only cuz I've heard so much about it, that I really don't believe it was all that. It's more of like my Bigfoot I guess. I guess my answer is we r seed collectors because We Love Cannabis in all her beautiful forms. And even though I have my fav I still buy and collect and will never stop


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss GK, that is a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Guys... I was curious.. What is considered the "Holy Grail" of seeds? What seed would cost the most? and what seed strain would you want to preserve for ever?


Now don't flame with all your amazing strains you have or know of, but for me it's Herijuana, after a week or more of back and forth emails and communication breakdowns and greetz sannie, I realise I have to go and change money to euros or US dollars and post it in the mail to him with my order but I still couldn't get a postage price and he told me in the email to just use the drop down list but I am the only country not in the list, it's 5 euros to NZ so that's close enough, but an eye for an eye so to speak would be better 

I got some CH9 Heri/Jack33's from the 'tude, but as soon as I did I wish I held out for the HeriIBL, because that is what we are after. Are there any original motarabel seeds of this around or only the sannie's IBL's?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn gud I feel for u brother. I think anyone who's been doing this for a while can relate. I almost never get cuts anymore because of this. And when I do I have a seperate house they go to till I'm sure theyre clean. Fuck one time I got the dreaded virus that was the worse. And I applaud u for not takin the chem route. Fuck that shit. Not wanting to smoke bullshit ass chem weed is why i started growin in the first place


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

man that really sucks Gud...i dont trade cuts nomore due to this and other reasons....my bro is going thru hell with problems from someoens shitty cuts to at the mommnet


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

no no... i'll be okay.

i keep 10 to 15 cuts rooted at all times.

when i make a drop i root 40... and still keep the above just in case.

i made a small drop of 10 in much larger containers so we'll see how that goes. blasted em with root sitmulator for kicks 

my cycle is off, gonna be out of herb for the 1st time in years & got bills to pay... and got peeps calling me for $ ...first time ever in my life.

i cant quit or kill myself... cause imma soldier.

just like y'all.

good thing these leaf miners aren't on my most recent & ready to pull table. 3 week and things should be better.

sucks bro ( ...& fuck rez & my ex wife too 

imma be alright... this is mainly due to my divorce and having to chop (or cut) everything before the move, then moving & being off cycle.

a set back & nothing more. & guys that are expecting gifts YOU WILL BE MAILED TOMORROW.

i keep my word always!

lesson learned... never get lazy... inspect every leaf on some type of schedule.

and fuck growing in dirt (no diss to you guys that get down w/ dirty dirt)


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yes. yes.
> 
> i only allow PMs from contacts & friends.
> 
> ...


 
That's all good mate, good way to be, check me out and check your rep 

Sucks to hear about your loss man.

I have lurked for a long long while, your out of control seed addictions always makes me feel a little better about my own secret mini addiction


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2011)

i traded for a cut awhile ago and when i got it i was super paranoid about getting any form of bugs or what have you, as i've read plenty of horror stories much like gud's where people would bring a plant in from someone else and end up getting burnt from it in the end..
so i brought this urkel strain in.. fucker looked great when i got it, but i was still paranoid, so i made a small area for it away from everything else and i then went out and bought two bottles of insect killer and shit, sprayed the fuck out of it for like two days straight..
well, long story short, i ended up killing it with kindness, lol.. oh well, still better then bringing some unwanteds into the garden imho...

sorry to hear about the trouble gud, that really sucks.. i'd fucking slit my wrists if i had to deal with that shit, lol.. hopefully you got it all under control and nothing further will happen m8..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had a bug problem to worry about or deal with at all in over 6 years gk mate and I'm hydro all the way bro. Coco ~ there is no better medium for a passive system imo. And I will never use another medium now untill something better comes along in the future maybe.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

to be VERY clear if you got cuts from somebody like me but not me who may or may not roll like i do, you got healthy & bug free stuff.

huh?

my cuts are clean & my veg area perfectly hermetic.

this is an issue with the last two dirt plants (old moms) i have... which are in flower 5 or 6 weeks now.

this is an issue in my flower room.

these old moms were chopped in half, boxed, and brought to the new lab. 

====> cuts from these plants are perfect too... its the fucking soil.

its like one or two of these flying shits hid out in my soil only to stike out in my lab & lay eggs like mad.

little black fly type thing. winged thrip like bug.

NO WORRIES about gud's cuts... they are perfect & healthy & taken & rooted in an enitirely different room ...only if i were to do such a thing like trade cuts 

which i may or may not do.

====> again this is not from a trade ...its from shitty home depot dirt.

reason #552 why i switched to coco


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

dam gud, sorry to hear that man...good to know you'll be back at it though 

well you fuckers and all your sannie and escobar talk finally got me to make an order 

i went mix crazy 

Product	Price	Quantity	Subtotal
Chocolate Mix
Code: BCcm
Price in points: 225
22.50 1 22.50
Indica Mix
Code: SSimix
Options: Package: 12 seeds
Price in points: 300
30.00 1 30.00
Sativa mix
Code: SSsmix
Options: Package: 12 seeds
Price in points: 350
35.00 1 3


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> NO WORRIES about gud's cuts... they are perfect & healthy & taken & rooted in an enitirely different room ...only if i were to do such a thing like trade cuts
> 
> which i may or may not do.


As if you would trade cuts, just like you wouldn't trade seeds on here. The law is the law and we all abide by it, seeds should only be purchased from affiliated and trusted seedbanks like nirvana and the attitude


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

"Mixing" it up big time eh CMT, you & racer make me feel much better about my own seed spending lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

lol yeah man...couldnt decide on strains so i figured some mixes were right up my alley.

haha, i dont even think about my seed spending anymore...if i want it, i buy it lol....kids, dont try this at home


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

im still waitin out the Bluebery Sativas from Esco..anyone know when there comin back?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

to be extra clear, i would NEVER send out a cut that was not 100% perfect & healthy & bug free ...which is why im a cut mailing legend ..and strains my soup de jour.

if i did do stuff like that... cause i make up alot of this stuff as i go.

even my lab pics are bullshit


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dam gud, sorry to hear that man...good to know you'll be back at it though
> 
> well you fuckers and all your sannie and escobar talk finally got me to make an order
> 
> ...


I liked that post. I will let it linger for a while and then unlike it. It is my only form of dislike for rubbing my nose in it Their heri and heri crosses, chocolate rain and killing fields all look amazing, shit it all looks good! I am in the online ordering black hole between Austria and Azerbaijan <-------- is that even a damn place!

But hey I can still get my stuff from Jim @ DS and you guys in the US can't...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Fucking dirt!! I had those fuckers once. I coated the dirt in neem oil and hit the plants with azatrol.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

esko is working on the blueberry sativa.

you're gonna have to wait... i do have two packs though.


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah in my wet dreams


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey what you doin with my new set up pics gk!! (jk I wish) thats the room of my dreams lol


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

bro... that is my man's passion.

me + e$ko = man crush

when i say i know e$ko i mean it... we tight like new underware.

& now you all know why his gear is top notch... i know most of these clowns cant touch a selection room like that... let alone 10 like that.

his clone room is the size of my lab... and my lab aint small.

when the casey comes or the c99 imma bust off seeds (5 or so) for all of the regulars here.

if i sent you seeds made by him, especially unreleased shit, you got BLESSED with top shelf.

and i got all kinds of shit he's never released.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yes. yes.
> 
> i only allow PMs from contacts & friends.
> 
> ...


I had leaf miners a while ago. Just a small piece of a Hot Shot Pest Strip (about 3" square) in the tent got rid of them.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Airwave! Choco mix is back !


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 10, 2011)

Those pest strips are super toxic. I wouldn put them around anything I'm consumin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> esko is working on the blueberry sativa.
> 
> you're gonna have to wait... i do have two packs though.
> 
> ...


that gave me wood


hey thanks for the update on the beans to


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Karmas I'm with you!! That toxic shit ain't coming into my room. Azatrol works well so does neem.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

yes.... i cleaned first as a method of control.

then cut down the offenders & the shit next to them.

then i broke out the azmax for death & destruction.

*


i knew y'all would dig that photo.

it's real & it's current.

dude dont play... which is why i always talk him up.

guy has been at it longer than sannie, swerve, and many others.

top shelf in every pack. massive slections. 

gear done right.

his cut of lavander used in the choc mix pack is 100% outstanding... he's best friends with soma & they swap cuts continually.

you score e$ko shit, you got goodies in bean form.

*

however, i will say my cut of tahoe og is looking quite beautiful... very fast rooting... very vigorous.

im stoked to run that ... BIG blessing from a super awesome mega fine farmer.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Airwave! Choco mix is back !


Yeah, I noticed a few days ago. I'm not going to buy it though. The mix doesn't ring my bell, I might pick up the Chocolate Rain though.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Wasn't it u who also got there choco mix lost in the mail? Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

i have 4 packs of choc mix 

just love the possibilities & the mystery.

i did loose a pack in the mail...but sannie did make it right... 3x he had to flip that package.

customs can eat my nuts.

never got the freebies on the third try ... but e$ko sent me 20 ladycane x true blueberry as a consolation prize.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the Tahoe OG, hands down my fav strain atm along with Grape Stomper


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

The mix comes with 4 of each its not random right? Thre not labeled tho


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 10, 2011)

yes.

4 of each cross.

i'd ask e$ko which beans are which (cause he definitley knows) but why?

its "mixed" & i like it that way.

makes you pay attention and select on your needs, your knowledge, & your senses.

mini breeder type shit... even though all i ever wanted to do is bust out nugz.

all these other dudes can play with pollen.

from way back, i do have a bagseed cross i made  so dont catch me lying.

& this is why i get so pissed when i see peeps talking about how, when, & where to buy seeds... cause i remember when getting good genetics was impossible & limited to bags bought on the street.

to keep growing and before i learned about cutting methods, i had to make seeds.

now all i do is flip a PM ... & voila... beans fall from the sky.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm just interested in growing the best sinsi (seedless bud) I can atm, seed makin will follow 10+ years down the line yet for me and even then it will just be for my own amusment all in all.... "Too many MC's not enough mic's" in this game, I mean how many new "Breeders" have popped up in just this last year alone?? It's crazy lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Dude 30 rock is so fucking funny.

I'm so baked. My lungs are dying tho. I haven't had weed in like 2 weeks I been smokin nothin but oil.


----------



## tardis (Oct 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm just interested in growing the best sinsi (seedless bud) I can atm, seed makin will follow 10+ years down the line yet for me and even then it will just be for my own amusment all in all.... "Too many MC's not enough mic's" in this game, I mean how many new "Breeders" have popped up in just this last year alone?? It's crazy lol


I love seeded bud, it gives me new hybrids in seed form. can you imagine Grape Stomper X Tahoe OG?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 10, 2011)

speaking of seeded bud...i have a decision to make, i need to hit my gorilla grape lady with some pollen soon...should i use the querkle or the plushberry pollen?

all my creations get donated to those in need


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2011)

tardis said:


> I love seeded bud, it gives me new hybrids in seed form. can you imagine Grape Stomper X Tahoe OG?


I can actually mate the resin production would be mind blowing tbh. Stompers frost and yeild are quality imo my "Daisy" is doin her thing in my cuz's set up atm and the yeild is looking just as good under a 400w. The colas on this girl are massive check mine out from the last round here (cut early) 







But like I said seedless Bud is my goal every round, I get upset with myself if I find any tbh


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

Tardis I was just wonderin where you been. 

I haven't even looked at the trichs on my pineapple express till today, first day of week 8. Already see some ambers on the top layer of buds. Started flushing today and will chop the top half Saturday. So will have some soon.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> speaking of seeded bud...i have a decision to make, i need to hit my gorilla grape lady with some pollen soon...should i use the querkle or the plushberry pollen?
> 
> all my creations get donated to those in need


 id use querkle so they still share more genetics


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 10, 2011)

It would probably have more vigor with plushberry, since the querkle shares more genetics.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Id hit it with both. Use it on different branches.


----------



## taaldow (Oct 11, 2011)

can you imagine PLUSH BERRY x Herijuana IBL


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

these were the very first beans i ever bought. i USED TO have a HUGE bagseed collection in the 90s with at least half a dozen different mexican commerial IBLs ranging to a flat out skunk and even had one strain with whirrled phylotaxy (branched in 3s instead of 2s)

​
these are the beans i have right now waiting until i can get back to growing again:
*C99 x A11* -_ joey weed_
*C99 x blueberry* -_ joey weed_
*el dorado* - _sativa seeds, oaxican IBL_
*urban poison* -_ sativa seeds, 25% NL#5_
*gnomo* -_ kannabia, 45 day from seed trippy strain (?)_
*SAGE *- _TH Seeds_
*roadrunner* -_ dinafem_
*royal haze* -_ dinafem_
*laughing buddha* -_ barney's_
*buddha's sister x G13 haze*- _soma (2x) a breeder if i have a male for it's tart cherry flavor_
*sweet deep grapefruit* - _dinafem_
*white russian *- _G13 labs_
*easy rider* - _lowrider_
*kali mist* - _serious seeds (1x) a breeder if i have a male_
*haze skunk *- _high quality seeds, super potent "indoor IBL"_
*8 miles high *-_ mandala, i definitely want to use this as a breeder for couchlock free strains, especially if i can get a strawberry pheno_

and i have these joey weed grapey pheno C99 crosses i've made to test:
*C99 x C99* (i have a shitload of these, but so far none have popped after a 2 day soak yet)
*C99 x super cali haze
C99 x haze skunk
C99 x LSD*
*C99 x hashberry* but have no plans to test this as HB is a FUNKY strain.
& a couple IBLs that could also have gotten sprayed by a highland thai hermie

there's no doubt that i'll buy super cali haze again. it's a little IBL fussy, but totally worth it for the super fun euphoric buzz that's totally couchlock free and the DELICIOUS grape flavor. if i get something similar with the C99 cross though, i'll stick with that as it should yield better & much faster. the UFO i got was the best freebie ever and is easily in my top 3 overall for it's great buzz and flavor.


----------



## Dima79 (Oct 11, 2011)

seed collecting is definitely additction.. i only have a few 

Mr Nice SSH
Senssi NL5 x Haze
DNA Chocolope
Barneys RCB
DP WW

next are Mental Floss & Santa Maria F8 !


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been feeding the addiction lately. Here's the newest additions:

Bodhi Apollo 11 Genius Pheno
Bodhi Blue Tara
Alphakronik Genes Bandana
Aphakronik Genes Bubba Love
Alphakronik Genes Sin City Kush
Alphakronik Genes Belka
Alphakronik Genes Omega Dawg
Alphakronik Genes Alpha Dawg
Cali Conn. Deadhead OG
Cali Conn. Chem 4 OG
Cali Conn Chem 3 OG
Cali Conn Tahoe OG
Cali Conn Blackwater
Cali Conn Sour OG
Cali Conn OGiesel
TGA Dairy Queen
TGA Space Jill
DJ Short Blueberry


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to the club fellas!! Rb usually holds the meetings Wednesday nights @ 7pm.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Puffntuff u have nice booobs


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey dima have you had ANY exp with mental floss... Its on my to do once i know more list


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2011)

Think of it like dizzles av cuz my tits are very manly!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Think of it like dizzles av cuz my tits are very manly!!!


 yur avis is my avis top LOL


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's an interesting link. http://www.canorml.norml.net/news/callin.html Appearantly today is the day to call the white house and bitch about the feds wasting our tax money busting harmless medical marijuana patients and suppliers. There's an email address and a couple of petitions here also. I wonder how many calls they've recieved today?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Got my bodhi seeds Apollo 11's today and my hortilab super sour skunk. Thinking about doing another order already. Think I might get that anthesia and something else from them (Sannies) to do a 12/12 from seed run. Anyone got a recommendation? Remember I want to do 12/12 from seed.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 11, 2011)

12/12 from seed, from Sannies go with Killing Fields "KaB" mate. Or Jack Hammer both of those would suit perfect imo .


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2011)

Cmt inspired me I'm going to make a very similar order from Sannies that he did!! Damn that cmt guy for getting me to shed more cash!!! Lol I need an intervention on A&E!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn that was fast. You gonna pop some of those a11s &#8230;?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm gonna pop them right away. I think I might do ace of spades and super sour skunk. I ordered last tuesday so it took about the normal time from the tude, for me. Wood u made me want to do that anethesia. Is Sannies delivery fast?

Also the new skunk mag is out. It has a how article on tissue culture. Grabbed it but didn't have time to read it yet


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 11, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i've used bcbud depot in the past a few times back when they used to carry bog's gear and also plan b... i got my orders from them in a timely manner both times i ordered, but i do hear a lot of people bitching about them..
> my advice is if you're interested in any gear from bcbud depot, simply order it from the attitude as they carry most of their gear now, and have much better reputation..


sounds good! thanks again for your awesome insight!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah sannies is pretty quick. She's a beaut. Every day I can see less and less of her stem. 

I always thought sativa doms were better for 12/12 from seed but the description says anesthesia is good for ut. I gave a 4 week veg. And I'm def gonna reveg the little girl. See what she can do with a proper veg. 

She looks dank too. Can't wait to smoke her.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 11, 2011)

yah i ordered last Monday and im gettin them tomorrow, they might even be there right now but i doubt it the tracker is usually only 2 hours behind not 24....
yah ive ordered 4 times in less than two months.... as soon as i said im steppin back for a minute..
i saw cmts Gorilla Grape pics.. and just had to place another order, too bad i cant get me some GG....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

anyone grown out "Sativa Seeds" Hawiaan Sativa? aka Maui Waui?


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

i haven't grown it, but it's mellow but trippy high & lemony flavor sounds similar to both apollo 11 & burmese too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i haven't grown it, but it's mellow but trippy high & lemony flavor sounds similar to both apollo 11 & burmese too.


yeah the discription was pretty good sounding..i got a pack saved up here, but i might wanna pop em soon...You smoked it?

i had Maui Waui once before from a mail order joint years back, but i doubt its the same


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 11, 2011)

Received since last friday, so in the last 5 days

WOS Afghan Kush Ryder
WOS Pakistan Kush Ryder
Lowryder Chronic Ryder
Samasara Super Sonic Cristal Storm Auto (black domina auto but with a poofy name)
Samsara El Aquimista
Shortstuff Super Cali Haze
Shortstuff Snow Ryder

And waiting on a photo order, can't wait to see what the super cali haze can do, guerilla style, heard reports of up to 7oz in a super auto, 3-4months outdoor and done in the sun.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol im glad i can be inspriation for everyone 

keep ordering those seeds mother fuckers lol.

edit - just got my mail...my a11 is here


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 11, 2011)

On a completely irrelevant side note hortilab has the coolest packaging I've seen yet

And workaholics is the greatest show on tv


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice cmt you gonna pop em?between all of us we could swap pollen n seeds n really stabilize he G pheno.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 11, 2011)

nah man...breaking bad is the greatest


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nice cmt you gonna pop em?between all of us we could swap pollen n seeds n really stabilize he G pheno.


not for a few weeks at least...i only have a few spots open and they are gonna be filled in a couple days when i bust out the cloner and root another purple urkle and a gorilla grape.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol im glad i can be inspriation for everyone
> 
> keep ordering those seeds mother fuckers lol.
> 
> edit - just got my mail...my a11 is here


 yah, i got mine in the post today too cmt.. i was a happy boy, woot woot... 


and you're really that crazy about hortilab's packing?? i didn't think it was all that, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 11, 2011)

lol well now you guys have me interested in hortilabs packaging...ive never seen it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol well now you guys have me interested in hortilabs packaging...ive never seen it.


 mine just came on a big ass hortilab sticker, stapled to it was a lil vial like what you use cmt.. pretty much it for mine..

oh, another one though was on a big placard type of card though, i did forget about that one, and the whole deal was wrapped in plastic sealed up and shit.. maybe that's what he's talking about, i forgot about that one..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Sannies and nirvana have the best packaging. 

Free stealth


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

i think my favorite packing so far has been sagarmatha's dealio.. pretty sweet imho.. i like them, i like them a lot, lol..


----------



## blissfest (Oct 11, 2011)

Who's done Bodhi's A11? Any grows or info on this strain, it would be cool to have that genius pheno


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sannies and nirvana have the best packaging.
> 
> Free stealth


 sannies has gotten pretty funny now that you mention them, lol.. pretty ingenius actually.. hard to believe that sannies was my only order to get snagged, but that was with their old packaging..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2011)

I've had some funny ass packaging from trades!!! They are fucking smooth.


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 11, 2011)

pics would be cool, and would be great for those with addictive tendencies I'm sure, i tried uploading some with my last post but it kept timing out​ 


Bugger attachment, link it​


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> nah man...breaking bad is the greatest


 
i just saw a clip of it on here for the 1st time the other night

Downloading the first few seasons, hope its good.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 11, 2011)

you guys are some nerds... all hype on horti's packaging.

how about run the hortilab super sour skunk starting tomorrow ...& somebody else break off some apollo11

beats putting these gems in the fridge. 

even better, gud can get some cuts.

let me motivate y'all


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 11, 2011)

i love seein all the different stealth methods. i think seurbidz is the best.

bicycleday, get ready for a great ride. that pilot episode is the bet ive ever seen...and this seasons finale was fuckin mind blowing.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 11, 2011)

i'd pop ever bean i owned tomorrow if i had the room


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah i might pop the super sour skunk in the am. Hey gud what should I get from Sannies to do a 12/12 from seed run?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i'd pop ever bean i owned tomorrow if i had the room


 id love to do that lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn dizzle, best avi yet.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 11, 2011)

fems or regs?

fem = extrema

regs , depends on flower time ...but i had s super dank pheno out of a pack of jackberry ...yummy tasting too.

even ko kush... indeed.

& you should break off the hortilab wtf you waiting for?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Is the extrema pretty stable?I think I'm gonna get the anesthesia and one other it doesn't matter fem or reg. But I might lean towards fem for this.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 11, 2011)

depending on how you do what you do... even killing fields (fem) would be sweet.

me personally i lean toward < 9 weeks ...so ko kush would be right up my alley.

have that in the stash @ f3.

extrema is stable... i've grown it several times.

can you say stupid lemon fuel dank? cause that's what you'll get.

went to a gathering... several peeps hanging out... rolled a huge spliff of extrema... i was the only person left standing.

party over type shit.

i have an elite high yielding cut of extrema i got from a super fine farming friend.

my plants from seeds werent the best yielding... but i only cracked 4 of the 15 beans i have. i did find a handsome male with mad nodes and tight spacing which cmt will be sad to know i trashed.

my buddy got the extrema gem that yield an easy 500g per sq meter ...& broke me off a few nice cuts.

if you can wait grab something else & i can flip you a porkchop in the washing machine.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 11, 2011)

Strawberry Alien Kush are getting cracked in the AM along with my latest batch of testers Leia OG ~ (Skywalker OG X Grape Stomper OG), freed up some space time to get the next round in I rekon


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn that sounds right up my Alley. Thanks bro.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

> *You smoked it?*


nope. the only named strains i've smoked (and a few i knew by their taste) have been

*columbian gold* even though it was always sold as thai which is NOT pinecone odored
*durban poison* really tastes like licorice & gave me the dry heaves, but nice buzz
*kali mist *circa 1997 BEFORE the extra indica was added... DELICIOUS crushed red pepper flavor & euphoric & off the charts energetic buzz
lots of *mexican commercial*
*skunk #1* too stoney for my tastes, but nice euphoria
*mendocino madness* or so i was told... it was a nice mid to up buzz whatever it was
*pinapple
cat piss
lavender 
blueberry* (2x) not impressed with the stoney buzz or the weak "grain of blueberry cereal sugar" artificial taste
*C99 *(joey weed) slightly grapey and racy euphoric buzz like kali mist
*8 miles high* my favorite indoor strain all around... playful euphoria with absolutely no energy effects
*haze skunk* (high quality seeds) super potent & long lasting high with a twist of lead eye, but not quite as visual as gold my favorite indoor smoke, but slow flowering & stretchy. IBL quality indoors kicks ass though
*haze* delicious grape taste and nice high like 8 miles, but maybe more potent
*super cali haze* very similar to haze, only doable indoors... my favorite "exotic strain". another slow & stretchy strain worth the extra TLC for superior THC
*LSD* instant lead eye with a mild high that creeps into a KO stone after a couple hours... not a favorite, but sexy looking & slightly grapey
*mataro blue* very much like LSD only taller
*lowdown mystery* (flumpy's) wicked compact & SKUNKY auto... very stoney & sticky
*highland thai* (full moon) delicious tutti fruity flavor, but too much of a fussy hermie IBL for indoor growing & it was really stoney when i cut it down
*onyx *hated it's truck stop oil slick diesel taste but it has a cool motivational "touchy feely" buzz
and i've smoked a shitload of leaf because i crave getting high so much & never get it in the past 25 years that i can't resist taking leaflet trim as soon as possible from strains like: *cali-o, pure power plant, kali mist, urban poison, mixed sativa, (A11g x lien huanh) x A11g, C99 splash, C99 x blueberry, G13 haze x buddha's sister, troublemaker & H19 skunk *as well as cutting* ice castle* &* hashberry *down early for stinking my room up. i started doing that when i popped 40 bagseeds from half as many varieties in the mid 90s because the daily leaflet trim's buzz i was getting walked all over the can't get away from it indicrap buzz that just pisses me off. it wasn't until last year that i FINALLY contained my urges long enough to see actual bud. i hope to get a grow going this winter. i have some promising gear to test including some C99 crosses i made.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> nope. the only named strains i've smoked (and a few i knew by their taste) have been
> *columbian gold* even though it was always sold as thai which is NOT pinecone odored
> *durban poison* really tastes like licorice & gave me the dry heaves, but nice buzz
> *kali mist *circa 1997 BEFORE the extra indica was added... DELICIOUS crushed red pepper flavor & euphoric & off the charts energetic buzz
> ...


 thats a good list , i havnt hit alota those ....Mataro Blue has caught my eye a few times, sounds like ripper...i always wondered if the claims were true


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> nope. the only named strains i've smoked (and a few i knew by their taste) have been
> *columbian gold* even though it was always sold as thai which is NOT pinecone odored
> *durban poison* really tastes like licorice & gave me the dry heaves, but nice buzz
> *kali mist *circa 1997 BEFORE the extra indica was added... DELICIOUS crushed red pepper flavor & euphoric & off the charts energetic buzz
> ...


 that onyx sounds like some fire to me as well.. i love me some diesel..

i've been dying to get me a really nice cut of diesel, but so far no luck..


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 11, 2011)

i talked to pato from kanniba several times.

we emailed back and forth a week until he asked me "why dont you grow any of my seeds?"

i responded, "you dont make anything i like."

never heard from him again


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i talked to pato from kanniba several times.
> 
> we emailed back and forth a week until he asked me "why dont you grow any of my seeds?"
> 
> ...


 lmao, funny shit right there.. see what honesty will get you, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i talked to pato from kanniba several times.
> 
> we emailed back and forth a week until he asked me "why dont you grow any of my seeds?"
> 
> ...


 people who breed shouldnt get pissy about critiscism.....those guys usualy fade away in time


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 11, 2011)

i had a cut of original diesel (loompa's cut) that was so strong it put me to sleep even after i just woke up after a good nights rest.

fucking nuts. espresso & french toast w/ a side order of bong hits & right back to bed.

smelled like rotten ass farts & tasted like a quiff from your auntie : http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?defid=1186210&term=quiff&page=3


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 11, 2011)

That's dutch breeders for you gud

American breeders have too much ego to get butt hurt like that


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 11, 2011)

no.. no... kannibia is spanish outside valencia.

pato is very very spanish. speaks great english too.

his set up is awesome by the way. we talked shop & then came the talk of genetics.

i was telling him he dont have shit on me  my worst cuts would blow away whatever his flagship strains are.

critical+ = yawn
black domina = okay you got my attention

im like nigz dont you have any chem crosses? 

alot of those spanish seed banks share photos, cuts, and product lines.

i know pato is super knowledgable having worked for shanti for years. 

he saw my set up somewhere & we rapped about cultivation in spanish... which was super fun for me.

however, he has one strain i'd try (forget the name) but it'd be so far down on my list of shit to do ...nearly everything i have in my garden is clone only or super dank.

i am a fan of sweet seeds though... and these "double whites" i have are looking so awesome... im just praying for donkey dicks


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 11, 2011)

how is hemp depot's packaging? They dont have a stealth shipping option, and their shipping for delevery to the states is only $5, so I am just worried about it getting siezed, if its careless packaging.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 11, 2011)

i've gotten all 5 or 6 of my hemp depot orders no prob. they're slow because of the snail mail, but not much more than attitude really as i always get those in about 3 weeks anyways. the depot mixes their methods up too and use different ones than other banks which is cool. it's considered bad for though to discuss ANY bank's methods in public. your order should be fine. just give it something like 3 1/2 weeks total. i'm gonna miss their joey weed C99s, but fortunately mosca has just started growing potent pinapple cindys i'd like to try as they're supposedly trippy.

MOST seedbanks will take good care of you. doc's is the only one i know offhand that's sketchy nowadays but there's a couple others.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Strawberry Alien Kush are getting cracked in the AM along with my latest batch of testers Leia OG ~ (Skywalker OG X Grape Stomper OG), freed up some space time to get the next round in I rekon


They Leia OG sounds super bomb, hope that makes its way out soon!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 12, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> depending on how you do what you do... even killing fields (fem) would be sweet.
> 
> me personally i lean toward < 9 weeks ...so ko kush would be right up my alley.
> 
> ...


Mmmm pork chops......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone use the hortilux blue bulbs? If so do you use it in veg or flower? Anyone hear anything on these?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 12, 2011)

I used to use blue eye hortis I vegged with it, they throw mad heat.I use cmh for veg and flower now.I had a blue eye horti mh and a hps eye horti side by side. They say the mixed spectrum is the best.

Still nothing compared to cmh spectrum tho. No sites will let me grab pics. But you can see it if you google it.

Imo hortis are the best bulbs if your runnin a mag ballast. Cmh are the best (again imo). But they only go up to 400 w. Id ratgher have 2 400 cmh than a 1kw hps


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn for real? I've never seen a cmh in person. I use t5 for veg and electronic ballasts 1k for flower. Plus heat isn't a real issue cause I air cool and have an ac unit in my room. The spectrum on those blues is sweet. Just not sure if it's worth the price.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> They Leia OG sounds super bomb, hope that makes its way out soon!


Gonna be a limited release that one fella, kinda like the "Inferno Haze" GG did a while back. But if it works out like it's planned to it should be seein a full release soon after I'd imagine mate. Key' treasures his Skywalker OG cut she carries killa potencey too I'm told..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Does anyone use the hortilux blue bulbs? If so do you use it in veg or flower? Anyone hear anything on these?


 i used the hortilux blues for one grow in my digital ballast till it blew about 2 months into the grow....

i'm now using sunpulse mh's, both for veg and flower.. they are nice as they're made for digi ballasts, plus they come in like 5 or 6 different spectrums, much like cfls, and you just pick the proper spectrum for each phase of growth... i've got the 6k in now for veg and i'm going to be switching to the 3k for flower in a few days or so...
this is my first run with these bulbs, so if i'm not happy i'll probably go back to the digilux's that i was using prior..


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry about your girls :~(


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 12, 2011)

Your cool in my book..(very lil book)


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2011)

well if you like the taste of diesel, you'll LOVE onyx then as it has a really great buzz and i'm a spoiled rotten pot snob. i've never smoked anything so "touchy feely". that would be great gear to bring on a date, but energetic & euphoric C99 or kali mist are more my speed.

instead of mataro blue, i'd suggest LSD for being more compact and possibly faster. BOTH strains have similar buzzes along with similar grape haze flavor. LSD is more indica statured while mataro is more sativa & stretchy. i'd imagine a better yield from LSD


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 12, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> well if you like the taste of diesel, you'll LOVE onyx then as it has a really great buzz and i'm a spoiled rotten pot snob. i've never smoked anything so "touchy feely". that would be great gear to bring on a date, but energetic & euphoric C99 or kali mist are more my speed.
> 
> instead of mataro blue, i'd suggest LSD for being more compact and possibly faster. BOTH strains have similar buzzes along with similar grape haze flavor. LSD is more indica statured while mataro is more sativa & stretchy. i'd imagine a better yield from LSD


 who makes the onyx?? i looked yesterday on the attitudes site and all i found was an onyx by short stuff seeds, and it was an auto flower, which i don't think is the same onyx that you're talking about, but maybe it is.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2011)

no, that's the one. i got it as a UFO freebie. that's why i love shopping at attitude so much. you get so much variety of stuff to try out for free and a lot of it is really good. i THINK one of the mids i was particularly impressed with was lemon skunk, but i made the mistake of juggling my UFOs' peat pellets out of the color coded jar lids i was using to tell which was which and REALLY got turned on by super cali haze even if mine had a kink in it's roots that prevented it from properly rooting leaving me with just one bud to knock up with C99.

i know it had to be onyx because it was the only diesel tasting UFO i popped.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

updated my list..i'm waitin on some mix packs from sannies shop and some blue tara, hash bomb and bandana from attitude.

anything without a quantity is a single.


REGULAR

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Depot Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (6 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius Pheno (11 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)

Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (13 seeds)

DJ Short
275. Blueberyry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)

Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)

Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane  (Triple OG Kush x DPD) x OGR Alien Kush F3 (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset  (Sour Cali x Lemon Larry) x Alien Kush F3 (10 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

KOS
273. Cinderella 99 (10 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)

McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)
Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic

OG Raskal
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
252. OG Kush (3 seeds)

Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

Serious Seeds
232. AK47 (11 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple Pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink Pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bagseed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kushx Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)

FEMINIZED

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
291. Critical Jack Auto

DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (2 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze

Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (5 seeds)

Hillbilly Beanery  Regular
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. WiFi x Plushberry
10. Chem D x Plushberry

Michigan Bagseed
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

Germ Rates
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  3/3  2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  10/10  (1 rotted in soil) (male  3  2 hermie) (female  6)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  (1 female) (1 died) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush  Fem- 1/1  unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx  Reg  2/2  2 female

Clones Received
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire aka WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 12, 2011)

Cmt how do you get 1 1/2 seeds?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol i was wondering when someone was gonna ask that....i got a seed that was cracked, but as a collector i couldnt throw it away...but i also couldnt count it as a full seed...so its a half lol.

i have a gorilla grape bean that didnt sprout...i let it dry out and kept it in the collection...cant bring myself to toss it.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 12, 2011)

you couldn't throw away a dead bean?

fucking nuts dude.

for some reason, on that impressive list, the "white dynamite" looks quite interesting.

& if the hillbilly beanery is you... hats off... & i want some.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

That would be one hell of a grow journal if all those were cracked together cmt .
 If you could keep only one of those strains to grow though which would it be??


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> you couldn't throw away a dead bean?
> 
> fucking nuts dude.
> 
> ...


lol so you sayin i have a problem? i love my seeds 

yeah, hillbilly beanery is what i call myself...a few locals have been testin some of my crosses and they are turnin out real nice so i figured i'd put a name to em....just for shit n giggles though.



THESkunkMunkie said:


> That would be one hell of a grow journal if all those were cracked together cmt .
> If you could keep only one of those strains to grow though which would it be??


 i couldnt imagine updating that journal...would take a couple hours..

only 1?? fuck...um, just real quick i would have to say...shit man, thats a tough question...well lets put it this way, out of the strains ive grown i would keep querkle and out of the ones i havent ran i say cali con's tahoe og.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 12, 2011)

just wondering, its probably been asked but there is 536 pages here... if for say anyone bought mids here... u know the crappy stuff with seeds.. would yall keep em or toss em? the way i look at it a seed is a seed and will grow a plant. but this is my first grow and i got my seeds from the tude. these mid grade seeds, do they grow nice wonderful sexy plants or would they grow some off the wall crap? its really probably a dumb question for it probably deals with the grower and when they get the males out of the room.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

the michigan bagseed section of my list are all mids...ive grown most of them and they were all some great smoke...the red headed mexican will be used in future breeding projects of mine.

if the bud is good, keep the beans....imo anyway.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 12, 2011)

I doubt your shwag was grown in a room. Most likely a field. Of dirt.

Keep em if you want. Most likely be a lot of long flowering sativas. Lots of mutants and shitty plants, but maybe a few keepers if you have a big selection.

There's a difference between seeds that are bred for growing and seeds in shwag


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

oh...wait a sec...you talkin dirt weed? thats what we call regs or schwag around here...yeah, i wouldnt keep those. mids are real good...but not quite "medicinal quality" and i keep those..


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 12, 2011)

no i was talkin mids. they way i look at it mids were nice plants and grown in a room, or w/e be it and they just had a male or two they missed. ive never smoked shwag lol and ive only seen it once. to me it didnt look like weed lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

lmao well then you're a lucky man...ive smoke lots of schwag in my day...thats all i could find for a while, unless i wanted to pay 250 for a quarter...thats when i started growin my own and never looked back.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 12, 2011)

well i moved to the east and cant find anyone for the past 6 months... so im growin now lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 12, 2011)

O when u said "the crappy stuff with seeds" I thought you meant shwag.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 12, 2011)

puffntuff is up next.

after that mr hillbilly, we gonna flip a few porkchops on the grill with a side of apple sauce.

i've got some clone onlys that sizzle just right.
& you've got some beanage im thinking might be nice to have with rice.

i like to cook naked... and i promise ...no pubic hair in the salsa.

hmmmm... food for thought?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

i love food. your place, or mine?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

so, i was tryin to think of things to add to my want list today...i'll throw it up here...any other suggestions?

-Resin Seeds Cannatonic (regular seeds)
-Black Cherry Soda
-Black Russian
-Double Purple Doja (regular seeds)
-Chem '91, Chem's Sister, Chem 4
-Auntie Em
-Reeferman Cherry Bomb Indica
-Cripple Creek
-Kushman's Strawberry Cough
-Legends Ultimate Indica
-Santa Maria
-Las Vegas Purple Kush
-DJ Short Gear (stock from before he lost his stud)
-Outlaw Gear
-Bodhi Gear
-Cali Connection Gear
-Gage Green Gear
-TGA and/or Team Cananda Gear
-OG Raskal Gear


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 12, 2011)

yours.

& i deliver.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

sweet. 30 minutes or less or its free?


michigan bagseed - red headed mexican - cant wait to work with this one again..


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 12, 2011)

takes me about two days to get the job done ...& that platter of hot steamy porkchop love to show up at your door.

free ===> always


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol sweet. just let me know whenever.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 12, 2011)

Gonna throw my walhallas into flower, ones about 3" tall and ones about 5". 

I'm sure they will go on veggin for a month, then stretch 2 or 3x, then flower for 13-15 weeks 

Lol. Better be some dank.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 12, 2011)

MMmmmm Pork Chops..... Sorry fellas lol I'm having a stoned Homer Simpson munchies moment now. Cheers for that gk lol.


----------



## cotchept (Oct 13, 2011)

In my vault:

Querkle
AlphaDawg
Bubba '76
Trainwreck S1
Trainwreck x Skunk
OG Kush Ghost cut S1
Connie Chung
Cheese 
Super Lemon Haze
Pineapple Express


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

I noticed you don't have any Sannies gear CMT, is there a reason for that?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> so, i was tryin to think of things to add to my want list today...i'll throw it up here...any other suggestions?
> 
> -Resin Seeds Cannatonic (regular seeds)
> -Black Cherry Soda
> ...


Where you going to get the double purple doja?


----------



## tardis (Oct 13, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I noticed you don't have any Sannies gear CMT, is there a reason for that?


You know i'm growing 2 unknowns from the Sativa Collection of Sannies (Jack Hammer, Killing Fields, or Jack Herrer) one of them is beautiful and full and everything I want in a sativa. The other one has dark crinkly leaves and although tall is just weak looking and scrawny. I let it go and it is a plant within my limits but I hope its good smoke. I got my fingers crossed taht the smoke from sannies will be top notch.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I noticed you don't have any Sannies gear CMT, is there a reason for that?


was waitin for the choco mix to restock. i have a sannies order on the way as we speak 



hellraizer30 said:


> Where you going to get the double purple doja?


from a collector like myself.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

trainwreck. 

McBeans or McCuts.

that's what i need right now.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a new strain to try. I'm tired of the standard kush, cheese, haze & whatever flavor is popular this week. Maybe some of you 'old school' guys can recommend a favorite from 'back in the day?'

I'm looking for an indoor, DWC/hydro, high yield, beginner friendly strain with 8-10 week flowering. 

I have the following if anyone wants to trade:


Green House Seeds Super Bud Feminized -(3)

UFO#1 Royal Queen Seeds Special Queen #1 Feminized -(1)

UFO#2 Royal Queen Seeds Northern Lights Feminized AUTOFLOWERING -(1)

Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud Feminized -(5)

UFO#1 Samsara Seeds El Alquimista Feminized - (1)

UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Supersonic Cristal Storm Automatic - (1)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

"Super Skunk", old skool killa smoke (for me anyways lol). I'm a junkie for the skunky ...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

& i'll second that... but on the "shiva skunk" tip.

my sensi version is looking nice but i can tell, with a complete pack of triploids , that the pollenation was done either in a packed room or just not done right.

dr. atomic has a version too.

get your post count up homie & dont offer me garbage for a classic


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

My tude freebies go straight in the bin lol, unless they're autos then my cuz takes them .


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot of the freebies are gar age id never grow, but I keep them anyways.

Have you ever noticed how a certain company, say "karma genetics" on attitude has 1 strain "jamil sayida" that is like 17 gbp. It was in stock, and I was lookin at karmas gear, well the moment jamil sadiya went out of stock, the "purchase any pack of karma seeds get a free pack of ***"

Its like they pilled the cheapest strain so noone could get a cheap score.

I've noticed it a few times, anyone else?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

I got some seeds outta some ditchweed I found. Looking to trade for some original brothers Grimm seeds if anyones into it. Lol. 

Now I'm new to the Internet for reasons I'll leave unmentioned but I
No noob. Got about ten years of growin exp. 15+ yrs counter culture. Its things like this that make understand why sub is such an ass at times. Imagine having to deal with all that. I understand that everyone has to start somewhere but don't ask for a trade of something good for garbage. I think it would bother me less if you just asked for a kick down. Just reread ur post maybe I'm overreacting haven't puffed yet. I think its cause i like this thread so much cause the regs all really know what theyre doing and theyve put the time in. And there's been some let's just say inexperienced questions of late. Well I'd say the easiest thing I've grown is paradise seeds sensi star. I'll agree to the super skunk it's a breeze and easy to trim. And welcome to the good fight. Go organic or go home.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

/me goes home


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn for real wood? I figured most guys in here r on the organic tip. That's really the best advice I could give him or anyone else. It's just so much better. What mutes do u use and why don't u go use organic?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Why is organic better? I use botanicare pure blend pro grow/bloom, cal mag +, liquid karma, hydroplex, sweet. That's my "full lineup" I don't use it all at once obviously.

I've deviated from 6 bottle routine to 2-3 bottle routine. 

I'm going to experiment with some GH. 1 bottle. Sounds nice. Or the lucas formula. 2 bottles, bloomand micro.

People think because bottled nutrients skip the "metabolic stage" and deliver straight proteins and amino acids, its "different". Organics don't use chemicals? How does it work then? The plants don't care.

Its like saying "I don't like store bought ketchup, I buy my own tomatoes and make my ketchup" ok, to me its still ketchup. I just bought ketchup and you bought tomatoes. Whoa I said ketchup too much now it sounds weird.

If I was growing outdoors, under the sun, I would go organic. If I had a greenhouse I would go organic, if I went organic I would do subcools super soil and compost and worm teas. Its great to be all natural and I appreciate the environmental aspect to it. 

Idk maybe I'm just lazy. I never taste ANY chemicals, even with a 2 day dry n smoke sample bud.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

agreed+ on the dank for trash.

hydro = me (all day every day)

i dream in flood cycles & i assure you nobodys product tastes better, is nicer, or whatever. its all in how you do what you do. 

& just sent out all kinds of fat gear... FREE ...& not a trade. 

i definitely dont want average in return... or anything for that matter.

in fact, giving out my safe addy to a newbie is not gonna happen... trusted regulars only.

on super skunk, grown it twice (nirvana's) & it was neither super nor skunky. lol.

i've grown shiva (now will be 3x) & its always head knock, tastey, and triched out.

with the freebies... i keep them ...and grow them as "filler" in containers... i just popped dinafem's "fruit automatic".

never grew an auto & we were discussing that about 50 pages ago  so i dug in the stash and gonna give it a whirl.

id say good for me for this very reason ==> i need more coco experience & why keep throwing down fat shit when i can practice with freebies.

still want that shit to come out BOMB though.

e$ko has decided to drop beans from the sky... we call it family photos with the kids.

when they get here (not sure what the strains will be but always 15 to 20 seeds of 3 types) imma break the regulars off in this thread.


c99 is in final selection (one single bad ass plant) today


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah his super soil recipe is good. And I love that he brought it to the masses. I use a similar 
Method but with cocoa right now. Plants loved it and I only have to water with water and molasses. I think I might try the revs TLO method soon. I like that he explains a little bit more on the why's and how's. If I'm not mistaken the only thing u use that's not is the cal mag right? I've seen the hydroplex but am unfamiliar with it. Gh makes an organic cal mag that I was looking at side by side to the botanicare one the other day. I'd use the Gh one but that's me. I started on the botanicare pro blend organic line loved it. As for why one is better than the other I ran multiple side by sides chem vs organic. The flavor smell and burn of the organic was always better. Not that my Chemmy weed sucked at all just didn't measure up side by side.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

My fruit auto never grew. It popped up, started 2 leaves and stayed that way till I killed it. 

Tried this aeration formula crap and I blame that, I killed every plant in that shit. They were so weak and puny. Its like coco with perlite and organic suplements. Idk what I did wrong but I hate that stuff. The consistency was like, foam. I could never tell if it was wet or dry.

Gud how's the coco plants lookin now?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

the one's i fucked up... 3 in particular... 2 came back nice... and look like they'll give me good results.

i have another 4 in coco that look outstanding... so im learning.

going through my stash & finding those coco nutes was a blessing in that department.

dont have $ for botanicare's calmag+ ...which i definitely think the 3rd one needs ...and shit's derpessing me cause i cant help her. was gonna chop off all the tops as everything below that looks fabulous... but im gonna ride it out for the knowledge & experience. 

once i get my $ right, scoring a gallon of calgmag+ , cns17 coco grow & bloom, & a pound of powdered kelp pronto.

with hydro, my first run in rockwool cube (mini's) on the 4x2 looks to be a solid pound of of dry product with strains i never grew.

also i never mix strains on a tray... so my next movement from tray 2 to tray 3 is all afghan kush... which looks outstanding right now.

& i definitely got the thrips under control.

& i took all my hash bombs early... so i got smokables... yea!!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

i use general hydro's organic line called general organics, i love the stuff....tried botanicare and general hydro's non-organic stuff but the gen organic works better imo.

most organic nutes are still salt based...which in turn, makes them not organic lol...gotta read the fine print 

edit - you hydro guys shouldnt use gen organics cuz ive heard it foams up real bad when run thru the pump/sprayer.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> in fact, giving out my safe addy to a newbie is not gonna happen... trusted regulars only.


So if I have 532 posts that means I'm not DEA and can be trusted? I guess you have met (in person) and verified them? Let me know how that verification systems works out, I'll send you a cake with a hacksaw baked in to it. 

Once again the ASSHOLES of RIU failed to disappoint. I have never met a more eager bunch of 'keyboard rambos' in my life. Every post on this board is filled with 90% asshole responses. 

If anyone had bothered to engage me in conversation you would find out that I have a private box for a major concert venue as well as season tix for NFL & NCAA football. I may not have #1 grade seeds to swap but I have SkyMiles, Hilton points & an ASSLOAD of PRIME football tickets to sweeten the deal. But . . . You motherfuckers know everything.

I'll have 4 tix for the SEC Championship game, lower level, 25 yard line, row 13 behind the Home bench.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> So if I have 532 posts that means I'm not DEA and can be trusted? I guess you have met (in person) and verified them? Let me know how that verification systems works out, I'll send you a cake with a hacksaw baked in to it.
> 
> Once again the ASSHOLES of RIU failed to disappoint. I have never met a more eager bunch of 'keyboard rambos' in my life. Every post on this board is filled with 90% asshole responses.
> 
> ...




And that SHIT means what!!! Not a fucking thing at all.......


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

sorry dude....but you just dont understand...not being an asshole, just tellin ya like it is. we only have posts to go off of for how trustworthy you can be...its still risky as fuck with members with high post counts, but its less risky that way. we were all in your place at one point, dont get all pissy, you're just hurting your chances. i cant grow tickets bro...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

city boy all the way... u'd never say that sh*t to my face.

tickets? for dank beans? 

hahahahhahahahahhaha! 

why dont you tell the cops which seat i'll be occupying ...& you know i'll have a pocket full of pre-rolled goodtime.

go back to your room now & pound that meat , childrens.

& im more than happy to share with a few TRUSTED people over anybody who randomly posts up. 
just makes sense when you hold mad plants.

reason #580 why breeders trust people like me & not people like you.

pay dues b*tch.

hold up let's make friends, you got trainwreck? 

not.


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been using super soil for the last year and a half. It works great for me. I occasionally add some roots or botanicare nutes if I get a girl with an appetite. I do bud candy and sugar in the raw 3-5 times throughout flowering. The water is not the best where I'm at, so I've been tweaking the recipe a little more each time I mix up a batch to try and compensate. I see people arguing on riu all the time about soil vs hydro. Personally, I don't care how it's grown, if it's good I'll smoke it! I've seen both great and horrible examples of weed grown in about anything. Imo if it's done right you'll get great results either way.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

If u have so much money buy some good genetics playboy. I got tickets to the moon and VIP to the penthouse penthouse. And bro u can pee on the floor or wherever u want there! Hahaha I'm not buying what you're selling. And wasn't really trying to be an ass but like everyone else said put your time in. Not just on the page but in our culture. Or grow some nuts use your some of your sky miles fly to Cali get a med card and go buy some sick clones from a shop. Then take em home and grow em up. I call bullshit im a head bro and I know plenty of rich dudes who pay people like me to grow for them. And im not some Internet thug either. I've put my time in in more way than one. 

And Gud the super skunk I grew was sensi seeds. And we hunted for it the right way. I'm hoping my super sour skunk is made with a pheno like that! That's why I grabbed them. I have this picture in my head of what that crosss will be like. Fingers crossed. U wanna go to the penthouse penthouse with me?


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr. Mindmelt wins the RIU ASSHOLE of the week award! Congrats!!!

What it means is that I have other things to offer in trade.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> was waitin for the choco mix to restock. i have a sannies order on the way as we speak
> 
> 
> from a collector like myself.


was hopeing you knew of a breeder that had some


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh shit I forgot did you guys see the cannaventure is bringing back tgas black russian for a limited release!

Edit: and another new breeder,king cobra, he is workin with east side pride (chemd x blueberry by ink), killer queen, and kromes blockhead!

Cannaventures harvesting his seeds this week


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Mr. Mindmelt wins the RIU ASSHOLE of the week award! Congrats!!!
> 
> What it means is that I have other things to offer in trade.


Good!! It means i have not lost the touch yet.You have so much fucking money! Man up and buy some good genetics.Nobody wants to trade meaningless game tickets for the Holy Beans or cuttings.Move along now and go pander your richness to some other folks.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey guys wussup....
Yah i got a bunch of DinaFem's 2nd Grade Haze Auto's (10) as Freebies, they were complete garbage... Too bad to i was looking forward to a fast Haze crop..
I got a Freebie Royal Queen- Royal Dwarf Auto (1) and she sprouted quick, so we'll see how she turns out... the genetics are just listed as Ruderalis x (Indica x Sativa) ... Has anyone tried this one? 
Next i had one of each Critical+ and Critical Jack Auto's that were both started at the same time as RQ-RD but nothin doin yet.... i figured all these autos would be a nice snack while im waitin for the real Meal to be Served!
Also i got a bunch of Samsara Seeds as im sure everyone does..lol.. has anyone popped em, since Samsara is a Sub-Division of WOS i would assume their pretty on-point...


Ive never gone the straight coco route... I use a Soil mix, it varies slightly each time, but i usually start off with FF Ocean Forest/FF Happy Frog, Ancient Forest EWC, Perlite, Hydroton. I could go with just that but i usually add another bag of Roots Organic, or whatever catches my fancy... If a particular mix performed especially well, i have the results recorded and the recipes for every mix... I even do a small test batch with stuff like Scotts Tops Soil, Hyponex, Great Gardens, and etc... or whatever else i can use to get a varaible from the more expensive brands.... And some perform well, some not so well.

The one thing i cant wait for though is these fuckin A-11's, theyll be here monday and thats still too long too wait!!!!! 
Bout to run to the sorting house knock on the door and be like, 
-EcheHem.. excuse me.. Sir.. I think that Package right there.. Yah that one.. Its mine....


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Oh shit I forgot did you guys see the cannaventure is bringing back tgas black russian for a limited release!



Very Cool Indeed.......


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> was hopeing you knew of a breeder that had some


nope, if i knew of 1, then it wouldnt be on my want list...it would be in my grow room 

most of the strains on there arent available anymore, gotta dig around for em...which is part of the fun.

i know someone in here that bought a 5 pack of original outlaw dpd...possibly the last pack available....but he is takin his sweet ass time poppin em and makin f2's for us lol.....  racer


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> city boy all the way... u'd never say that sh*t to my face.
> 
> tickets? for dank beans?
> 
> ...



As a matter of fact I would say it to your face. I can guarantee that! and I'm about as country as you get. 

As for the tix swap . . . I already have 3 offers via PM. You guys have fun playing 'keyboard rambo.' I got what I need no thanks to you guys. 

S


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> Mr. Mindmelt wins the RIU ASSHOLE of the week award! Congrats!!!
> 
> What it means is that I have other things to offer in trade.


what the hell man chill out!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> was hopeing you knew of a breeder that had some


 they had chocomix when i was there like 2 days ago that shit is gone already, damn!!! ppl are thirsty for Sannies!!!!


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Oct 13, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> If u have so much money buy some good genetics playboy. I got tickets to the moon and VIP to the penthouse penthouse. And bro u can pee on the floor or wherever u want there! Hahaha I'm not buying what you're selling. And wasn't really trying to be an ass but like everyone else said put your time in. Not just on the page but in our culture. Or grow some nuts use your some of your sky miles fly to Cali get a med card and go buy some sick clones from a shop. Then take em home and grow em up. I call bullshit im a head bro and I know plenty of rich dudes who pay people like me to grow for them. And im not some Internet thug either. I've put my time in in more way than one.
> 
> And Gud the super skunk I grew was sensi seeds. And we hunted for it the right way. I'm hoping my super sour skunk is made with a pheno like that! That's why I grabbed them. I have this picture in my head of what that crosss will be like. Fingers crossed. U wanna go to the penthouse penthouse with me?


I completed my 1st grow in 1994 and have been a part of the culture for the better part of 20+ years. I dont want your Penthouse tix. I already have tix to the VIP Hustler party at the AVN's in Vegas. See you there!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> As a matter of fact I would say it to your face. I can guarantee that! and I'm about as country as you get.
> 
> As for the tix swap . . . I already have 3 offers via PM. You guys have fun playing 'keyboard rambo.' I got what I need no thanks to you guys.
> 
> S


sweet. glad you found someone. sorry we couldnt help you easily get genetics that took us a lot of work to find. hope you dont trade with the wrong person and get fucked over...or busted...be careful bro, seriously.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

the choco mix is in-stock right now.......


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

no shit wood??? where they droppin em? hopefully cannazon.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info Wood+rep...
consider those Black Russians Bought....!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

yup. I can't wait.

I said I'm never buyin anymore seeds, but I didn't even know black russian seeds still existed.

I don't know if cobra is rereleasing the blockhead and killer queen, or if he's x'ing them with something.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

The only person i could think of that actually has black russian seeds is Heath Robinson....
But hopefully i can add my name to that List.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> As a matter of fact I would say it to your face. I can guarantee that! and I'm about as country as you get.
> 
> As for the tix swap . . . I already have 3 offers via PM. You guys have fun playing 'keyboard rambo.' I got what I need no thanks to you guys.
> 
> S


I feel sorry for those folks cuz I smell bacon!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

tcvg has original black russian beans...ive all but offered my left arm for them...cant get em away from him, which is totally understandable


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey folks... I just spent the last day and a half reading all 5k posts of this thread and I gotta tell you, you guys rock hard!!! 

From the moment I decided to start growing, I have been fascinated with seeds. I don't really have any access to bagseeds since everything I find around here is dank (or at least seedless) so when I decided to grow, I was required to turn to the seedbanks.

Being a scared newbie, I stuck with the tried and true and ordered from The Attitude. I got my first order and can barely breathe waiting for payday so I can order some more.

So far, my collection includes (one of each):

UFO DinaFem Critical Jack (Autoflower) 
UFO DinaFem Amnesia 
Female Seeds X-Line Bubblegummer
Nirvana Kaya Gold
Sweet Seeds Flash Back #2
Barney's Farm Vanilla Kush
Barney's Farm Red Cherry Berry
G13 Labs Hypnotic

The only plant I've ever grown was given to me on day 3 of flowering and that was a mere 25 days ago so I am very new. My one plant is tiny and sweet and I have no clue what strain she might be so I call her Alice.

I am a grandmother with a med card and a newly built DIY grow "closet" in my former garden tub. I hope you folks will allow me to hang out here and learn about new strains! I'm pretty new to RIU, but I have learned SO much. I absolutely love designing and building my own stuff. I made my grow room, my hydro system and my lights (CFL) because I'm on a really tight budget, but it was as much fun for me to make my own stuff as it is to grow my own weed. (I'm in love with Alice).

Anybody here care to help me decide which of these babies I ought to pop first? I have a bubbleponics hydro system set up and ready to go whenever I get up my nerve to start. I have a 25 gallon reservoir with 4 net pots, but I'm thinking maybe to just grow 2 of these to start with until I get my feet wet (pun intended).

I'm thinking maybe the Kaya Gold and the Vanilla Kush ought to be forgiving enough for a noob. BTW, my preference is for Indica-dominants, but I like a good I/S mix too.

That's about it... I just wanted to speak up and say hello.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> The only person i could think of that actually has black russian seeds is Heath Robinson....
> But hopefully i can add my name to that List.....


yeah, my name too...i'll be grabbin 2 or 3 packs.


----------



## tardis (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of House of Funk? Attitude got some WhiteFire BX through them today.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hers the link everyone, i think you'll like it CANNAVENTURE RELEASE INFO!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

HydroDawg421 said:


> So if I have 532 posts that means I'm not DEA and can be trusted? I guess you have met (in person) and verified them? Let me know how that verification systems works out, I'll send you a cake with a hacksaw baked in to it.
> 
> Once again the ASSHOLES of RIU failed to disappoint. I have never met a more eager bunch of 'keyboard rambos' in my life. Every post on this board is filled with 90% asshole responses.
> 
> ...


I think the point was that you popped onto this thread (not sure if you have posted here before or not) wanting some killer beans, and offering some sub par for trade. It is kind of insulting to some of these guys who have years invested in collecting beans to offer to trade some freebees from the Tude for some holy grail. It like coming on here saying you are looking for gold bars, and have silver bars to trade. I don't think it has anything to do with what tickets you have to where, most of us have money (although we cry poor from buying beans) to go to whatever sporting event we want (and sit wherever we want). You coming on here saying you have prime tickets to this, and skymiles for that, yet you cannot afford some good genetics confuses me. If you would of asked for some recommendations you probably would of had a better response. Keyboard Rambos? I am a keyboard Ninja!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> I think the point was that you popped onto this thread (not sure if you have posted here before or not) wanting some killer beans, and offering some sub par for trade. It is kind of insulting to some of these guys who have years invested in collecting beans to offer to trade some freebees from the Tude for some holy grail. It like coming on here saying you are looking for gold bars, and have silver bars to trade. I don't think it has anything to do with what tickets you have to where, most of us have money (although we cry poor from buying beans) to go to whatever sporting event we want (and sit wherever we want). You coming on here saying you have prime tickets to this, and skymiles for that, yet you cannot afford some good genetics confuses me. If you would of asked for some recommendations you probably would of had a better response. Keyboard Rambos? I am a keyboard Ninja!


well said.................................


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hers the link everyone, i think you'll like it CANNAVENTURE RELEASE INFO!!!


Nice! Here are some of the crosses he is working on as well
The Tennessee Hogsbreath Clone only x Fire OG

The Tennessee Hogsbreath clone only x Chem D BXII (Rez)

Tennessee Hogsbreath clone x TOK (Talk of Kabul)

ECSD clone x Purple Berry (this came out incredible, and is 100% ECSD but with purple flowers)

Black Russian (Reworking the old Black russian lines)

Northern Lights (Reworking some old NL genetics)

Trainwreck IBL (Using an original genetics from Woodhorse Seeds)

Electric Larry land ( lemon Skunk clone only x Lemon Larry)

Grapefruit d-Lite ( Grapefruit x Chocolope)

Purple Urkle clone x Purple Berry


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

CannaVenture is also gunna have a couple surprises too, i cant wait to see what they are...
i think there not coming till atleast a month or two after the first drop.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Agreed with what everyone else said. Wasnt trying to be an ass like I said. U completed ur first grow in 94 and been in our culture for 20+ yrs. But u asked for a beginner friendly strain? None of that adds up to me. If if want something elite and sick I can get it cause of my past. Cause I'm a solid guy with a triple platinum name/word. And the penthouse thing was a joke from workaholics. For real I don't like to talk shit to people I don't know. I try to keep an irie vibe. But u give me a sketchy feeling.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> CannaVenture is also gunna have a couple surprises too, i cant wait to see what they are...
> i think there not coming till atleast a month or two after the first drop.....


Great, "surprises" coming after first drop. That could only mean that I will be buying another pack after I get my first order.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Blue jeans welcome to the madness!!! Since u read through our thread u know we keep it irie here. So please don't feel nervous to ask us for help or advice. Lots of great peeps in here that will help u out. I'd say go with that barneys I've heard good things about it.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

Gud I got a trainwreck cut for ya. And on other fine note my KKSC HAS SPROUTED ROOTS!!! fucking stoked on this one. Gimme a month or 2 to bush this baby out and the fucking cuts will be coming!! I'm with cmt on this one RACER WHERE THE HELL ARE THOSE F2s @!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol
Ohh and to the penthouse sec pimp. Step your game up son the majority of my post counts have been on this thread so we've been here awhile.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Nice! Here are some of the crosses he is working on as well
> The Tennessee Hogsbreath Clone only x Fire OG
> 
> The Tennessee Hogsbreath clone only x Chem D BXII (Rez)
> ...


Whyd u have to do this to me. I'm gonna have to hide this one from my girl lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I just want the black russian, and purple berry bx.

I want blockhead, east side pride from ink, and killer queen. I hope there not x's. Probly will be.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

Theres no point in listing what i want.... i want too much...
I think i have a problem.....

Hello My name is JKahnDB0 and I'M an ADDICT...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 13, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> The only person i could think of that actually has black russian seeds is Heath Robinson....
> But hopefully i can add my name to that List.....


half my BSB is Heathe Robinsons BlackRose..cant wait to greow em


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

wow I turn off my l/t to do some transplanting and other grow room "work" and wtf!! I missed tickets to see some "sports"!! I'm pissed about that one big time, I love sports too (not) Is that fella for real!? ... and hell yes fella before you ask I'm a rambo lol, real "sports" lovin jungle warrior all the way I am . Stick your freebies in the bin and don't try offending us here by even askin such a thing, I'm still getting my head round that one lmfao . 

Hydro Vs Soil ~ Who cares lol, do what fits you best. imo indoors needs a 'lil "chem" help without the natural energy of the sun . I agree with "LastW" though, I've never tasted a single difference between soil or hydro grown. As long as it's been grown right, shit will taste nice & knock you straight out . "Organic" is just the latest fad' word thats kinda getting everywhere these days, your either for it or not really.

And "KaB" I recently, got my hands on some Super Sour Sk from Hortilab too (Props to my boy for that ). I'm lookin for that old skool Sunk, killa funk stink, with a sour twist in the taste. I have high hopes for this strain mate, if you crack 'em before I get to mine be sure to let me know how you get on . 
And put me in to add another name to pester RB to make some F2's too . The mob has spoken fella  lol....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

We are really putting the pressure on rb!! I love it!! Nothing motivates better then some seed collectors looking for another fix!!


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

Out the 12 seeds i popped i have 5 females-2 physco killer,2 Romulan Diesel and 1 engineers dream. I have 1 ed waiting to show and a stunted jack the ripper also knowing my luck this small bonsai is going to be the only fem jtr. 
Took a cuts of everything but the Lemon x ( cheese x unk) as they were started later than the others. I'm going to be working on these for a minute , along with a few offline and online growers.
I won't be doing huge selections as i dont have the space at the moment , the cheese dominates my space for now but i'll be giving these there own light on the next runs.

A quick question for anyone - i harvested seeds of my outdoor plant awhile ago and its starting to re-veg.. Its still next to the male that pollenated it and it is still letting pollen drop again .. has anyone pollenated the same plant twice and had good success?

Blue Jeans ..welcome to the thread, i havent grown any of those strains so i can really say much on them, i would say autos if your a closet grower for height but then you can get most plants to fit if you do straight 12/12. Theres a few grows on here like that..

Talking of wish lists .. 
GDP .... Grape ..... just to see whats with all the hypes about .. 
S.A.G.E cause i haven't smoked it for yrs now and i liked the taste of it.

I'll just about grow anything , for myself to smoke from gets me high, im not stuck on any one breeder as theres way to much dank out there for one guy to claim his shits the best..i smoked way to much bud to even know where to start looking for the holy grail of weed.. cause my needs are not medical i work with flowing trends , so to speak.. and at the moment the uks been under the cheese plague ..

Anyway got aload of seeds called the Eastern Block? around 200 of them No info so its bagseed material .. I won't be growing them anytime soon but they available to anybody who wants to take a punt.. 

Dr green dre..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Just found out, kromes blockhead x killer queen is one of the crosses.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

i got 1 package still over the atlantic (probably):
TGA: QUERKLE
TGA: SPACE JILL/ SPACE QUEEN
NEXT GENERATION: GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL
NIRVANA: NORTHERN LIGHTS
NIRVANA: WHITE WIDOW
+UFO'S 

THEY JUST UPDATED MY TRACKING STATUS ON ANOTHER PACKAGE TO PASSED THROUGH SORT FACILITY.....
So by tomorrow morning i should have:
BODHI SEEDS - A-11 
GREENHOUSE SEEDS: KALASHNIKOVA (1) SEED HAD 6 BUX LEFT TO SPEND, CMT ANY REVIEWS?
THE G13 PROMO(PINEAPPLE EXPRESS, AUTO-AK, PURPLE HAZE)
PARADISE: NEBULA, WAPPA
THAT IS 7 DAYS ON THE DOT FROM FRIDAY TO FRIDAY... DAMN THATS QUICK.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea RB knows we ALL want f2s. He has an OBLIGATION. By owning those seeds you take a vow to duplicate them and share 

We will share the love rite back with you.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Skunkie I'm looking at new places in the am. As soon I decide on one those super sour skunks will pop. Should be real soon. And I'm gonna pop the whole pack too. So we will see what's what. I wanted to pop my ace of spades at the same time but haven't even got my shipped conformation email yet. I know they're coming but they might not make it on time for this dance. Maybe just maybe I'll start those a11's from bodhi. 

Dizzle does a11 yield decent or is it a headstasher?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought or heard Subcool strains were kinda weak? 
So I aint bought any

I like growin the baddest shit in the world, and dont have any problems with money, to buy them


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Just found out, kromes blockhead x killer queen is one of the crosses.


Any info on gettin that shit? Didn't know Krome is a breeder?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Do the a11 karma please! Can't wait to see some of those! 

I choped all the big top buds of my pineapple express. At 51 days from flipping there's at least 10% amber trichs. The bottom half could use another week. 

I'm rly excited about these SAGE plants. I wasn't expecting to like them this much. Ill probably buy a pack of SAGE. I have heard a lot of negative about thseeds but so far I like em. My buku is nice too, I trained and topped and no nanners. 

I kept 1 nl blue in veg and flowered the other 2

I haven't read any reports of buku actually finishing in 7 1/2 week, i have heard of it takin up to 12 weeks. I hope not.

At least ill have some good smoke next week.


----------



## tardis (Oct 13, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I thought or heard Subcool strains were kinda weak?
> So I aint bought any
> 
> I like growin the baddest shit in the world, and dont have any problems with money, to buy them


bullshit. Subcools strains are strong. They arn't the strongest Indicas, or the strongest sativas, but they ARE the Strongest Hybrids.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

im about to do a growshow over @ skunk and prolly @ canna. I'm popping a shit ton of beans. GDP x c99, masterkush x c99, ecsd x c99, ssh, ssh x ecsd x c99, a bunch of other c99 x's, the happy haole beans.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Wood I love the sage. Such a unique flavor and smell top notch buzz too. I've always wanted to do the sage n sour cuz well u know me and that sour flav!! I've ran a few strains by thseeds I would say they r good if u hit the pheno and don't mind doing a little hunting. Sage is their flagship so it's better than the rest IMO

And yeah I know a lot of people want to see those apollos popped. I did like the idea of a few us doing them and sharin pollen and what not to really work it out. Anyone else into it


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

tardis said:


> bullshit. Subcools strains are strong. They arn't the strongest Indicas, or the strongest sativas, but they ARE the Strongest Hybrids.


Really? Stronger than who's hybrids?

I have nothing against Subcool,


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 13, 2011)

You can count me in Karma. I've been foaming at the mouth to pop a couple of a11 beans since they showed up earlier this week. Just found my tahoe og and chernobyl to be males, so i've got some room.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahhhhh!! I can't believe I didn't think of it earlier when dude was talkin about trading beans for tickets!!! I knew it sketched me out right away but aside from the obvious reasons I couldn't figure out why exactly. It just hit me like ton of bricks. When I was a 18 I was at a dead show and was spun out of my head on like 60+ hits of white fluff(LSD).and I didn't have a ticket to the show. So I'm asking people for a miracle(free ticket)some super hot blondy says she had two. I'm like great. So she's wants a trade. I flip open my backpack it has a frisbee, necklaces, some crystals, a tie dye, and random other hippie shit. She's like well u got anything else like some L? I'm like no. Well she smiled and was all cute and if u r in like me L was basically free, and I had some left anyways. And that was my first felony conviction. Also after being on That much L and having to be in jail, well lets just say that was my last dance with Lucy. So fuck no sir o hits no beans for You!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

You know I'm down. Could have 1 project to lock down G pheno and another where we all send each other our pollen and use all the males to hit our best female, more males keeps the gene pool wider.kinda the opposite of lockin down the G pheno, but there might be other awesome phenos.

And karma, you can expect a11 to be a lot like c99. Its made up of c99 and c99's sister genius. Actually let me clarify. A11 is made of genius x p.75. A13 is genius x c99. Genius and princess are sisters, princess 75 is the predecessor to c99.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

I wasted money on a pack of Sage n Sour (THS), got 3 mutants and 2 non germ's.... never bothered with that companies gear since and I haven't seen anything thats made me want to try another either tbh. Cool seed pack though, lol I still have it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was in a state trooper barracks on 20 tabs, once.... but they were just questioning me..
Turns out that while i was driving to my friends college an off duty trooper was on his way to work, and saw my "irradik"(i know its spelled really wrong) driving on the highway, and followed me right to his fucking job.(state troopers work on state colleges)..
lets just say i played it COOL!!..LOL.. (in the car------->) 4 oz. of mushrooms, 1000 hits of lsd, 2lbs of haze, and some more goodies... Uh-Oh...haha
I got out with a harsh warning(banned for life).. but i kept my stash... the school was flying.. and so was I!! and i was out to never return!!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

The c99 crosses are any one of these. Jacks cleaner, ssh, bubblegum, ecsd, pacific northwest indica. Not sure which ones they will be as the dude I got em from didn't know because he picked em up from under the plants as they dried.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey wood you got an honorable mention over @ canna on testing out the boognish Rising ( double purple doja x black rose)!!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Could have 1 project to lock down G pheno and another where we all send each other our pollen and use all the males to hit our best female, more males keeps the gene pool wider.kinda the opposite of lockin down the G pheno, but there might be other awesome phenos.


I think this a great idea. I have loads of girls pass through my hands but don't have the space for keeping males atm to flower off for their nut powder . Cue tip pollen on a few lower branches of my special ladies could make for some interesting offspring . I grow mine out for sinsi Bud. But I'm down to try a few "hacks" and small projects out with you fellas, fair split on all offspring seed no want for cash or "fame" BS lol, just do it for the love of mari & gene sharing, could land us all some real interesting gems that never would be otherwise . 
 We need a private "live" chatroom


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

hey, i was just reading a couple of posts in this thread about rez's gear, and a few people were saying that properly grown bud shouldn't stink while it's growing...
i was wondering what everyone here thought of this??
here's a link for the thread, it's the last couple of posts...

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/474152-resevior-seeds-rez-dog-2.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I wasted money on a pack of Sage n Sour (THS), got 3 mutants and 2 non germ's.... never bothered with that companies gear since and I haven't seen anything thats made me want to try another either tbh. Cool seed pack though, lol I still have it.


 i grew mk ultra from th seeds skunk, and it was some rather dank smoke.. probably in my top five's easily..i gave some to my one friend, and she can't stop talking about it, lol..
it's a nice mix of kush and i forget what else, but it does have a really nice kush taste and smell to it..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i grew mk ultra from th seeds skunk, and it was some rather dank smoke.. probably in my top five's easily..i gave some to my one friend, and she can't stop talking about it, lol..
> it's a nice mix of kush and i forget what else, but it does have a really nice kush taste and smell to it..


I was lookin at that one first but before goin with SnS in the end, due to me wanting a more sour flav' at the time of buying lol. Cheers I may give this MkU a go now on your recommendation mate, sounds right up my street that one. I've put it down to a bad batch with the mutants/non germ's I got tbh and just moved on to pastures new.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, i was just reading a couple of posts in this thread about rez's gear, and a few people were saying that properly grown bud shouldn't stink while it's growing...
> i was wondering what everyone here thought of this??
> here's a link for the thread, it's the last couple of posts...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/474152-resevior-seeds-rez-dog-2.html


I saw that too mate, but I'm on the fence tbh. Generally to me though no smell at all while in flower doesn't look good for a great end product smoke. I just ganked 6 testers due to the same reason, looked like canna, frosty looking like canna, but no stickyness and zero smell. Had to be culled imo.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I was lookin at that one first but before goin with SnS in the end, due to me wanting a more sour flav' at the time of buying lol. Cheers I may give this MkU a go now on your recommendation mate, sounds right up my street that one. I've put it down to a bad batch with the mutants/non germ's I got tbh and just moved on to pastures new.


 lol, yah, ask doobieus about it skunk, she's the one i was talking about, she fucking still can't stop comparing all of my other grows to the mk ultra, it's like the benchmark for all of my other shit for her, lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, ask doobieus about it skunk, she's the one i was talking about, she fucking still can't stop comparing all of my other grows to the mk ultra, it's like the benchmark for all of my other shit for her, lol..


You got me wanting to see now mate


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Mk ultra is og kush x g13

Resin seeds has LA Ultra which is mk ultraX LA conn sounds flame to me and it's not to pricey


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, ask doobieus about it skunk, she's the one i was talking about, she fucking still can't stop comparing all of my other grows to the mk ultra, it's like the benchmark for all of my other shit for her, lol..


Yeah! Doobs keeps going on about it....
She really does talk about it all the time.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, i was just reading a couple of posts in this thread about rez's gear, and a few people were saying that properly grown bud shouldn't stink while it's growing...
> i was wondering what everyone here thought of this??
> here's a link for the thread, it's the last couple of posts...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/474152-resevior-seeds-rez-dog-2.html


How exactly do you measure your stress levels in relation to smell?
i do know some strains smell less but no smell .. 
Wouldn't believe it myself but then again im a critical guy..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be popping my A11s as soon as they get here but will need some education on taking the pollen. I need to learn that anyways because I just tossed all of my Chocolate Rain and Jackberry X NYCD males. I also had an insane JTR male that I threw out. I'm sure after I learn how to do this I will be kicking myself in the ass


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

well i have 3 open spots...i have 1 kos c99 bean soakin right now and tomorrow i'm gonna get the cloner out and root a purple urkle and a gorilla grape 

this round i'll have urkle x plushberry and GG x plushberry....next round ill hit the urkle and GG with querkle pollen.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

I want some of those Hillbilly Blue Genes... MMMmmm MMMMmmm.. Sounds Like Good Smokin to Me.. Good Got Damn CMT.. 

'RIP'...TAZ...10/13/11

(*i just remember u call urself hillbilly beanery, but i just got home from work nd smoked my first fat ass bowl.... and HillBilly Blue Genes, well it just rolls right off my Kentucky Tongue....)


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

i saw mention of SAGE a few pages ago.

th seeds is not the creator of the real deal sage he actually ripped it off & tried to remake it.

here is a real SAGE grow ...and as far as i know , im the only person in the usa with legit beans from the original parent stock.

real rare shit. 

note plant uniformity & height. 
sog-ers delight.

hennepdesk is a euro weed growing legend & breeder extraordinare ... and now you know too.

his style of grow using milk crates, *reusing* rockwool pieces, low ec, and ebb & flow is amazingly efficient. 

i live to copy his method with my own tweaks & my lab is proof that less plant = more if you know wtf you're doing.

went from 24 cuts on a 3x2 (i run two like a 6x2) to 15 per tray & better yield... am i lying?

hennep (dutch for "herb") gets 1.3g a watt all day every day... not me... not yet... but soon.

[youtube]IpOI5h3Vqbg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]m_TXIPk44Rc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

i do believe gudkarma speaks some truth...
(that dudes grow is crazy efficient)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

wow he grew those in Mapito Flake, i give him credit, i always thought that shit was High Maintenance.... and those fuckers look perfect... I mean Poly-Urethane mixed with Rockwool pieces.. Sometimes recycled plastic too so its got oil and shit on it that you have to wash off, Hes a better man than me...
"hemp"


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

sick right?

its work... like anything else... but high maintenance is relative to your perspective.

i think making giant batches of supersoil is work... that i'd never do.

hydro to the core. 
but knowing all, or several, medium(s) gives you an advantage in overall skill set.

his nute schedule is stupid simple & would not impress all these high ppm players... it involves reading ph like you would plants... especially weeks 1 to 3.

i'd tell you the secrets... but will save it for another time.

i have 18 plants (cuts mind you) in 1 gal containers in a 4x2 under 800w that should break me off one pound solid.

that's why those thrips really fucked up my flow. 

was gonna trade off some of those beans a few weeks back... & no bites.

i wonder if pj on cannetics is breaking off even 1g per watt?


----------



## yen716 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just started learning to grow and I'm just growing some reg right now, I'm not doing so well, only 4 of my plants have survive germination and I'm not so sure how many will survive vegetation but was wondering do you buy your seeds with cash or do you actually use a card?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

Just doin Hempy's with Coco on top of perilite will kick that grows ass.

And KISS it with maxibloom, with a little dry koolbloom to top her off.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

hmmmm... i'm very snarky.
and sometimes a BIG dick.

so in the name of consistency, i'd say do your homework one poster.

read around.... cause i hate answering & seeing answers to "how to get bean" questions.

putting it out there may help you (a little reading & you can school yourself) but hurt guys like me & the rest of the seed buying freaks.

*

is that so blissfest... since hydro is already proven over shlep-ing bags of dirt ...let's see your photos?

hennep gets 6 harvest a year, and you?

in the spirit of snarkyness, i just reported your post for being "stupid ass".


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

yen716 said:


> I just started learning to grow and I'm just growing some reg right now, I'm not doing so well, only 4 of my plants have survive germination and I'm not so sure how many will survive vegetation but was wondering do you buy your seeds with cash or do you actually use a card?


GudKarma, im pretty sure that guys name is Limbo not HennepDesk, HennepDesk is the name of a Forum...
And when i ran hydro, i ran low ppm's.. Veg, 500-800, Flower 800-1000... With Dyna-Grow @ .7 Conversion...

Ohh and your right if that guy had too make super soil, hed need a cement mixer for sure....


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmm... i'm very snarky.
> and sometimes a BIG dick.
> 
> so in the name of consistency, i'd say do your homework one poster.
> ...


Hempy's is hydro? What planet are you on? And I just reported you for being a dumbfuck that dont know what Hempy buckets are


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 13, 2011)

I've gotton used to you gk, it's what makes you you lol. We all have our 'lil quirks...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

indeed, i know who uploaded it. 

but, its a hennep video & he's a real dude.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

the planet where hydro means using water to transport nutes & maintain medium ph.

coco is dirty hydro at best. 
and i have faith 1g a watt for you is a wet dream.

i'll be a dumb fuck with a much fatter setup harvesting every three weeks like i have for YEARS.
way way fatter than you. 
fact.

i've grown hempy buckets simpleton. can you say shitty?

have you grown hennep's way? 
cause i do that too. fact.

hempy is for hobbits that grow in closets... not production. fact!

bet you cant even take cuts, am i right?

please i beg you ...show us your stuff.

what is it asshole day at RIU?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> indeed, i know who uploaded it.
> 
> but, its a hennep video & he's a real dude.


Ohh, i think i was just confused...
*yes i just read it again quite confused...lol 
or it could just be that bowl.. hmmmm


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> the planet where hydro means using water to transport nutes & maintain medium ph.
> 
> coco is dirty hydro at best.
> and i have faith 1g a watt for you is a wet dream.
> ...


I grow big plants dude, I dont fuck around with that gay ass ebb&blow shit, LOL!!!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

I run up to 8K in my flower room with fuckin trees bitch, and dont fuck around with milk crates, dumbass, LOL!!!!!!

Sorry for calling you a bitch and a dumbass, the thought just came to me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey RACERBOY will you take care of bitchfesst for us? 

His welcome is officially "worn out"


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey RACERBOY will you take care of bitchfesst for us?
> 
> His welcome is officially "worn out"


What? I did nothing? I just said Hempys would kill that milk crate grow? He called names 1st, LOL!!!!

Ever heard of Hempy,Heath Robinson,DoubleD,Jalico kid,ect? they dont run that shit, GudK has a big fuckin mouth


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

"and i have faith 1g a watt for you is a wet dream."

nuff said.

however...

hennep = legend & creator of a method copied by people who i respect & people who make seeds from huge selections & grow herb for coffee shops in a'dam.

my people harvest tons ...not pounds. 
one huge room every 3 days.

plus he made sage & worked on amnesia haze.

huh?

you = looser with huge stupid root balls soon to be ignored


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah well we all know what noobs look like

And when one comes into the best thread on riu, and in a few hours starts an arguement, which there hasn't been 1 arguement in the 350 pgs I been on this thread, then you are not welcome here.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

c'mon kids, lets keep it civil in here...this is a happy place with none of the typical riu bullshit, lets keep it that way.

there are many ways to grow a plant....enough of the dick measuring already.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> "and i have faith 1g a watt for you is a wet dream."
> 
> nuff said.


I dont live by grams a watt, electricity means nothing to me, I grow pounds of weed with just a few plants.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

lol...............


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

proof?......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it smoke break time bong hit anybody lol :0


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

your proof?

you see mine ^ which is one pound+ every three weeks.

typical veg and flower = 3 months @ best

gudkarma gets 3+ dry elbows in that time... from indica doms i might add.

...from little cuts  making just a tiny plastic bag of trash.

i showed you hennep.

& these guys have seen a small piece of my buddys show. which is amazing.

puff puff pass.

putting my di*k back in my pants & forgetting you.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah well we all know what noobs look like
> 
> And when one comes into the best thread on riu, and in a few hours starts an arguement, which there hasn't been 1 arguement in the 350 pgs I been on this thread, then you are not welcome here.


Really? So Me likin vert growin with 1000 watters blastin trees from the side is no fun? You would rather play with huge plant numbers and milk crates?

Well I'll leave then, sorry for botherin ya


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

lol..you have nothin to prove gk...was directing that at that other dude.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> proof?......


I have never sent a picture on the net, dont even know how? But my room is just down stairs and I have a camera?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

postin pics is easy, i can tell ya how if you'd like.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone seen wyte lately?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> postin pics is easy, i can tell ya how if you'd like.


PM me how, I have 2 5-6 foot Jackpot Royales just about ready, and 6 big red diesels and 5 greenthumb G13 and 4 Dynamite,9 grapegod, and who knows what else, Lol!


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

moving on...

e$ko showed me another project today : blue cindy : blueberry indica x c99

so comming soon & in final selcetion are : bluebbery indica, sweettooth, love potion, and c99

blue cindy is a side project resulting from a sick c99 stud he found.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

We are all familiar with the dudes you named. Thcfarmer is where most of them are. Dd uses buckets he jacked the idea from Heath. Heath has grown everyway possible and knocked the socks outta all of them. If you havnt noticed by now there are about 10-15 of us that stay in this thread. The door is thata way~~~~~~~~>


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Just leave. Please. 

As I said, if you in 1 day are starting shit, I been on this thread for at least 6 months with not 1 arguement from ANYONE

You are not worth the time.

Leave now, or I'm gonna tell racer on you and when he get back oooooooo your gonne be on TRU-BLE


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 13, 2011)

Just wondering, I would like to add this plant to my collection. or should i say seed/s. I'm trying to find some ORANGE VELVET. Does anyone know where i can buy this or perhaps get a seed or two or even three or four sent to me lol ... Thanks for all the feed back!! lol I just fell in love with how this plant looks and the way it was described and would like to test her out.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I talked to wyte today cmt


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> moving on...
> 
> e$ko showed me another project today : blue cindy : blueberry indica x c99
> 
> ...


Didn't mean a thing with you man, just grabbed some e$ko gear myself, peace.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Just leave. Please.
> 
> As I said, if you in 1 day are starting shit, I been on this thread for at least 6 months with not 1 arguement from ANYONE
> 
> ...


Racer and I go way back, he just dont know this name


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Just wondering, I would like to add this plant to my collection. or should i say seed/s. I'm trying to find some ORANGE VELVET. Does anyone know where i can buy this or perhaps get a seed or two or even three or four sent to me lol ... Thanks for all the feed back!! lol I just fell in love with how this plant looks and the way it was described and would like to test her out.



Tga has agent orange which is a cross of orange velvet. And jillybean which also has jills oprange skunk in it, I think it will be more dominant in agent orange

The orange velvet is clone only


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Just wondering, I would like to add this plant to my collection. or should i say seed/s. I'm trying to find some ORANGE VELVET. Does anyone know where i can buy this or perhaps get a seed or two or even three or four sent to me lol ... Thanks for all the feed back!! lol I just fell in love with how this plant looks and the way it was described and would like to test her out.


I've got the OVBX Beans and a killer momma like pheno cut. Mmmm Creamsicles.



TheLastWood said:


> The orange velvet is clone only


Nuh Uh.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Just wondering, I would like to add this plant to my collection. or should i say seed/s. I'm trying to find some ORANGE VELVET. Does anyone know where i can buy this or perhaps get a seed or two or even three or four sent to me lol ... Thanks for all the feed back!! lol I just fell in love with how this plant looks and the way it was described and would like to test her out.


if you find some, let me know....been lookin for orange velvet for a while.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

There is someone that makes an orange velvet bx.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

blessed brother blissfest. no harm. stay and put your cock away.

you cool. 
im a snarky dick i know this.

i piss e$ko off once a week easy... its my mission to queston everything.
& in private e$ko is a HUGE ball buster... you cant imagine.

im visual : show me dont tell me. 
my motto.

like you & all these fine douche bags  in this thread ==> very very very very very very (yes that many "very") passionate cultivator.

heath is bomb. but i really do question his numbers! 
i LOVE his creativity and blessings to the community on the other hand. 
really love his vert setups. original & innovative using minimal wattage. kinda like hennep 

jalasco has taught me many things about enzymes in particular ...but if im not mistaken a huge fan of undercurrent.

kid twist = legend

and my new favorite underground nobody : hillbilly beanery

get some if you can... porkchops a grilling.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 13, 2011)

well that kinda blows lol why do all the strains i want to try sooo badly have to be clone only lol. well maybe one day i will run into it and buy like 100 clones lol... but who ever said there is a seed lol send it to me lol no but for real if anyone happens to find seeds on a site let me know id really like to order some... hell if i could find some seeds and have a damn male come out of it id breed the whole damn crop just to have some seeds for awhile. well maybe not the whole crop... id save me a plant or two and breed the rest!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ..porkchops a grilling.


I had porkchops for dinner tonight.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Orange velver is clone only. An orange velvet bx is not PURE. Its still clone only

Like there's tahoe og from cali conn, good gear. But its not the tahoe cut


I broke open some coco to see why my legion og isn't rooting, BABY ROOTS INSIDE!

I put it back in coco gently as I can, I'm 99% sure I didn't harm anything but it took 3 weeks.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 13, 2011)

Ill have to order me some jilly bean when it comes back into stock


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I got a reimbursement check from my insurance today in the mail and before I could even deposit it in the bank, I bought:

Green House - Moby Dick
Barney's Farm - Pineapple Chunk
Barney's Farm - 8 Ball Kush

I had hit send and placed the order before I even knew what hit me!!! OMG I'm addicted.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

if these plushberry dont ride, imma be all over tga like stink on shit.

just itching to hate him 

cmt saves 1/3 of the husk on every tga bean he germs...then glues them together to make faux beans.

tedious but full of passion.

*

lastwood, i told you !

lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Ill have to order me some jilly bean when it comes back into stock


 its instock rite now...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> if these plushberry dont ride, imma be all over tga like stink on shit.
> 
> just itching to hate him
> 
> ...



the otlaw GorillaGrape... 1 1/2 seeds ...LoL


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

That 1/2 a bean is worth $50 on this thread!! Lol


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

i'll trade you all my clone onlys & a pack of unreleased e$ko for that 1/2 a bean.

probably hold that shit back due to psychological attachment.

*

i see bluejeans is down with barneys farm.

i know either my skillz are wack or barneys eats nuts, cause i germ 3 to 5 blue cheese a year & still havent got anything to show


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

Going with the eats nuts deal!!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> blessed brother blissfest. no harm. stay and put your cock away.
> 
> you cool.
> im a snarky dick i know this.
> ...


Took some pics dude, just trying to work it out, its like a green light comes on but no pop up? WTF? This computer is on its last leg I'll try and get it done.

And thanks man, Im sure we would get along great in person, keyboards dont tell it like it is, im cool with you, peace


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got another pack of OGR White S1's today from canna collective, 

my freebie pack is 10-Chocolate Dream? Who knows who bread them, but it's supposed to be ChocolopeXCoco KushXKali Mist. So im thinkin someone dusted one of E$ko's Chocolate Rain phenos with a Kali Mist male?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

This Bagseed sativa is at ~38 days... The Leaves have gone from Light Green to Dark Green over the past week and The Buds have gone into OverDrive..

This is a plant that i got saddled with and just didnt wanna kill, and its turning out to be pretty nice, if anybody wants to make shot in the dark wild accusations as to the origins of this plants genetics please be my guest.... i started flowering at ~24" if i didnt bend it would prob be 3x that at 6..I just pulled her out of the gro-tent so that's why shes all disheveled in front of a door..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

You will like the plushberry.

If for nothin other than its "uniqueness"

I've smoked a lot of weed in my life. A LOT. Never tasted or smelled any weed like it. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say tthe besy tasting weed I've smoked. Actually 2nd best.

But the first best tasting was like 7 years ago and it was just called Grapes and it tasted and smelled and smoked like grapes. I hear it may have been cured with grapes? Idk. But it was good. Had 1 oz and never heard of it again.

I used to get a lot of weed like that, shit I've never heard of since. Elvis, Grapes, 007, 5000$ purps

This is the same time I fell in love with the arcata t-rex, romulan, and snowcap. Dna's snowcap romulan is on my want list. 

WTF WHY ISN'T ANYONE WORKING WITH SNOWCAP&#8230;?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 13, 2011)

i think there is, or they are...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 13, 2011)

cocoa kush = dj short , from a huge selection of his blueberry

amazing what herb can do... blueberry seeds creating coco scented dank.

i just love phenos & variation ...to my endless amazement.

when i talked to e$ko today, he swears that a massive selection of mandala#1 he grew many had differenet taste from each plant branch not due to enviro.

needlesstosay, i totally snarked out ...& totally pissed him off ...cause i cant believe that's possible.

he's so fucking picky that he turned that entire harvest to hash.

nuts.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to run a pack of Cannabiogen Destroyer one day, anyone familer with this strain?

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Destroyer/Cannabiogen/


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i see bluejeans is down with barneys farm.
> 
> i know either my skillz are wack or barneys eats nuts, cause i germ 3 to 5 blue cheese a year & still havent got anything to show


So, if I read between the lines, you're saying I should back off the Barney's Farm? I'm a total newbie and a freaking kid in a candy store when it comes to seed banks... all I see is candy, candy everywhere and I literally get excited and buy shit before I even finish my first bowl...

I have amassed a world of experience -- a full 28 days worth now 

I'm certainly open to suggestions, but I know that recommendations can be so very subjective 

I'll learn, as I continue to read...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

Just say no to greenhouse seeds!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> ... all I see is candy, candy everywhere and I literally get excited and buy shit before I even finish my first bowl...


lol i still get that way


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend barneys to a friend. That being said, I would grow barneys before I would touch a greenhouse seed. 

I can't even say I am attracted to there strains. But I do hear good things sometimes about lsd, tangerine dream, one of there buddhas.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I wouldn't recommend barneys to a friend. That being said, I would grow barneys before I would touch a greenhouse seed.
> 
> I can't even say I am attracted to there strains. But I do hear good things sometimes about lsd, tangerine dream, one of there buddhas.


Duly noted...thanks for the input. So, all that being said, where do you recommend I get seeds from?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> So, if I read between the lines, you're saying I should back off the Barney's Farm? I'm a total newbie and a freaking kid in a candy store when it comes to seed banks... all I see is candy, candy everywhere and I literally get excited and buy shit before I even finish my first bowl...
> 
> I have amassed a world of experience -- a full 28 days worth now
> 
> ...


I have ran Barneys LSD,Red Dragon, and Red diesel. 

I still have a cut of of the Red Diesel, it is a badass california indica pheno with the diesel taste and smell, Yields real good, very strong branching, and great happy high, I cant seem to let her go.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you like? What do you need from your meds? Sativas? Indicas? Insomnia? Pain relief?


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Just say no to greenhouse seeds!!!


Okay, never bought any of their beans, but have a few freebies I believe, I should send them to cmt1984 he is a serious collector


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> What do you like? What do you need from your meds? Sativas? Indicas? Insomnia? Pain relief?


I prefer mostly indicas or a nice indica/sativa balance. I need pain relief from my meds and occasional help sleeping so good heavy indicas at bedtime and more of a balance for the daytime cuz I'm a 9 to 5er.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> What do you like? What do you need from your meds? Sativas? Indicas? Insomnia? Pain relief?


I grow for 5 patients that are hard to please, LOL! I like to have everything in the stable so I dont have to hear them cry.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that's funny

No offer them in a trade for his dannyboy f2s


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 13, 2011)

Blue jeans I always recommend paradise seeds sensi star to new growers. Its so easy. I too would stay away from greenhouse and barneys they win a lot of cups but those are often "bought". Check out Sannies seeds. They have fire and great prices. A bunch of us are on cannazon also they too have fire for good prices

Also have to add that sour diesel is my all time favorite. Pretty much all I smoke


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Orange velver is clone only. An orange velvet bx is not PURE. Its still clone only
> 
> Like there's tahoe og from cali conn, good gear. But its not the tahoe cut
> 
> ...


Well yea of course I know what I backcross is. I'm just saying, it's damn close.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey cmt, I was thinkin

You should pop some dannyboy f2s and your honeymoon mix at the same time, cuz you might have ORIGINAL dannyboy seeds in that honeymoon mix.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

Blue jeans check out DNA genetics & reserva privada. Most of us have grown 1 or more of their strains and are pretty happy with them. Find a strain your interested in and google a smoke report or strain review.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 13, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Blue jeans check out DNA genetics & reserva privada. Most of us have grown 1 or more of their strains and are pretty happy with them. Find a strain your interested in and google a smoke report or strain review.


They are good breeders! I did their Cataract Kush and Confidential Cheese and was real pleased with it.

Also might want to look into Next Generation seeds, im doing their Grapegod and dynamite right now, very strong nice plants.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 13, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Okay, never bought any of their beans, but have a few freebies I believe, I should send them to cmt1984 he is a serious collector


Don't waste your stamp, I don't think Greenhouse is on his want list


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey cmt, I was thinkin
> 
> You should pop some dannyboy f2s and your honeymoon mix at the same time, cuz you might have ORIGINAL dannyboy seeds in that honeymoon mix.


The only problem I myself am having with running the honeymoon mix is the not knowing for sure what I have. I have enough TGA strain experience to have a pretty good idea who is who but it's that little bit of uncertainty that drives me nuts.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I have dank 2.0 if u ever wanna figur it out


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2011)

I have it to but there's so many hybrids that have simular traits and not to mention different pheno types. I grew VOID2 once for example. It was a spicy, peppery, fuely plant that honestly tasted like shit but was really f*cking potent. Based on the description of VOID I thought to myself, this is nothing like the book says. It actually sucked. The book made it out to be something totally different. I can say though most of my TGA stuff has come out looking alot like I had expected. I had a terrible experience with Jillybean once but other than that everything's been great. 

I am running three honeymoons now and two are leggy, almost too stretchy for my liking but they look like they might pack on a good yield at halfway thru bloom. One's def an Agent Orange, the other two Querkle or Deep Purple not sure.. and a Space Queen (cherry sourpatch kid) I think. I miss Space Queen so I'm psyched about that.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe the stretchy ones are jacks cleaner blueberry. Idk what all the options are for the honeymoon mix.

Looks like we will be runnin some black rose x double purple doja soon


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

2 of the strains I was looking for mixed into 1. I can dig it.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Maybe the stretchy ones are jacks cleaner blueberry. Idk what all the options are for the honeymoon mix.
> 
> Looks like we will be runnin some black rose x double purple doja soon


The options are too overwhelming, because there's too many. 

And yes it does appear we shall. TW666 is a good dude, I don't have much room but for that dude I'll make room. I think I'm picking up another HID this week. Besides my grow room being full I have chocolate banana kush, these hillbilly beanery qleaner f2s and jackpot royale in this little scrog micro cab I built here in the closet. I really love being able to jumpstart the Veg cycle with tiny little plants I clip and trim the shit out of so they stay short and thick for a month or two before I throw em under a 600W. I hope these choco bananas end up being special.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

anybody ordered from TCVG Seeds or is it BS theres a few gorilla grape crosses?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Maybe the stretchy ones are jacks cleaner blueberry. Idk what all the options are for the honeymoon mix.
> 
> Looks like we will be runnin some black rose x double purple doja soon


What's this Honeymoon mix?

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## greengenez (Oct 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I can find cali-dream.
Was gifted a cut and wanna see what it's made of and what to expect.
Thanks.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> anybody ordered from TCVG Seeds or is it BS theres a few gorilla grape crosses?


I've been eyeing his gear since I got on CZ, "Big bats o buds" sounds like a wet dream lol. His strains don't have the most alluring names though lol.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> anybody ordered from TCVG Seeds or is it BS theres a few gorilla grape crosses?


I just cracked a few Pandora's Box X Gorilla Grape.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

Shopping Spree, gotta catch 'em all!!

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-frost-hammer/prod_3796.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-backfire/prod_3800.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hazeman-seeds-fugu-kush/prod_3425.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/karma-genetics-seeds-happy-brother-bx2/prod_3529.html

My next purchase, now just gotta harvest and shift a 'lil surplus lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

wood, great minds think alike buddy....once i get done playin around with my querkle and plushberry projects i planned on breakin into the d-boy f2's and honeymoon mix....ive been wantin to pop that mix for quite sometime...i love not knowing whats in there...and the possibility of getting something rare..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

ive seen quite a few tcvg gear grown out....straight fire. definitely dont like the names though lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

speaking of new gear, just got done taking a good hard look at house of funk.

i cant believe ive never come across their stuff before. shame that you have to cross the pond to buy such fine gear.

still, much thanks to you guys ==> for turning gud onto another credible seedmakerfreak.

absolutely love HOF for their write-ups alone ... best i've ever seen with lots of critical information.

the 'tude should make every single seedmaker do the exact same (or very similar) thing with regard to data for the consumer.

very pleased. & now all i need is extra $ skrilla $ and i will put HOF green python straight into my stash.

*

side note , dinafem fruit auto grew about .5" , never left the cotyledon stage. shriveled, and died.

wtf?

*

to keep it fresh : looking for legit trainwreck seeds

*

also looking for something that specifically produces donkey dicked colas for SOG running. NO xmas tree types please.

what can you reccomend?

i mean "big bats of buds" may not sound great to you ===> but my ears are ringing!

listed by mr. shapeshifter (mr can*etic) as a gobshithe  , i dont think i have access to CZ so i'd need one of y'all to find out about that strain & see if it meets what i suggest below.

maybe somebody can PM tcvg and ask him if its REAL good for SOG and get me the genetics?

*

cmt could you please link the place where you buy those vials & that dessicant please?

tried to find it but we break off 25+ pages of nonsense every day 

can i also ask you use the above as you dont store your gems in the fridge, am i correct?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

well fuck me...i couldnt resist....especially since hazeman packs come with a free pack of "white grapes"...the free pack didnt show in my cart though, left a note for them on the checkout screen.

Subtotal: $108.11
Coupon Discount: $10.81
Postage & Packaging: $15.67
Tax: $0.00
Grand Total: $112.97
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE

Your comments: Hello. I'm supposed to get a free pack of Hazeman White Grapes with my Hazeman purchase but it didn't show up in my cart. Thanks!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: House of Funk Genetics Green Python
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HOU7315/no du
Price: $57.97

Product: Hazeman Seeds Fugu Kush
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HOU7315/no du
Price: $50.14

Product: UFO#1 Paradise Seeds Acid Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Aroma
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Same thing happened to one of my DinaFems.. Could be coincidence.. Could be Global Conspiracy..... I vote for the most obvious answer...........G.C.

HOF is some solid stock.. and i agree with you on the fact that they do give a nice summary on on the product info.... I got a few packs on the backburner for a "Sunny" day...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well fuck me...i couldnt resist....especially since hazeman packs come with a free pack of "white grapes"...the free pack didnt show in my cart though, left a note for them on the checkout screen.
> 
> Subtotal: $108.11
> Coupon Discount: $10.81
> ...



LoL.............. Your order looks suspiciously similar to one i may have already placed 3 days into the future!!!....


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I have chocolate banana kush, <snip>... I hope these choco bananas end up being special.


All I gotta say is O.M.G. I never heard of chocolate banana kush... where do I get THIS from? ...Imagine for a moment what that might sound like to a menopausal grandmother who is in love with mj...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Same thing happened to one of my DinaFems.. Could be coincidence.. Could be Global Conspiracy..... I vote for the most obvious answer...........G.C.


classic. laughing my ass off right now.

great to get a real good smile first thing in the am.

nice. 

double happy + big smile = gud gonna have a sweet day


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Shopping Spree, gotta catch 'em all!!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-frost-hammer/prod_3796.html
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-backfire/prod_3800.html
> ...


Frost Hammer just got added to my wish list!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

if you're in the market for karma...cannacollective has better prices on them...also, some of their stuff pops up on seurbidz quite often.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Shopping Spree, gotta catch 'em all!!
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-frost-hammer/prod_3796.html
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-backfire/prod_3800.html
> ...


 
You are killin me dude? I want all of those! Great choices.

Life is a bitch, too many great strains to grow, not enough space and time.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> if you're in the market for karma...cannacollective has better prices on them...also, some of their stuff pops up on seurbidz quite often.


 
Also OGR is gonna drop some Alien X's at CC in a couple/few weeks


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Life is a bitch, too many great strains to grow, not enough space and time.


lol. welcome to our world. if i had enough money...i would buy em all


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Gudkarma, my fruit auto did the same thing. Yeah house of funk has some nice shit. Id get there white bx or green python.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

The HOF gear is deffo a must buy (esp the BackFire), thanx for the tip off on the Karma gear too CMT (rep). I saw pic's of Hazemans "White Grapes" on another board and can say for sure she looks like a winner to me. And to get them free is another bonus, sweet!! 
Glad to see I inspired more spending lol


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> its instock rite now...


Awsome! it was out of stock yesterday when i looked lol that was a quick restock lol i just purchased some seeds though!! err fuck it illl buy more lol this is actually really addicting.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Gud I sent tcvg a pm I'll let ya know what kind of response I get.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

blessed brother.

important to me... very nice of you.

i just came back from the PO flipping you a PM in three, two, one...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

I swooped a pack of the generic weed

From tcvg:

as a matter of fact... I was going to do send in some more/new stock to Cannazon that would be just what yer looking for... Call Girl, and this other limited one I'm going to send, called Asshat

if you wait a couple weeks, they will be up for sale at Cannazon

...most of my crosses stay a single cola if not left to veg too long


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Call girl: Skank (Sk#1 x ? - seeds in gifted smoke, intentionally pollinated) x Gorilla Gape {Kong}
Asshat: big laughing x gorilla grape


----------



## tardis (Oct 14, 2011)

I just saw on the tude that Hazeman got a freebie of Grape Stomper X White Widow. Anyone else catch that?


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah well we all know what noobs look like
> 
> And when one comes into the best thread on riu, and in a few hours starts an arguement, which there hasn't been 1 arguement in the 350 pgs I been on this thread, then you are not welcome here.


I agree about this being the best thread. I am still catching up


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

I never had anything to add before, however I have two grows under my belt in the past 8 months
I grew Dr GTs Endless Sky first with a 7 week veg and got over 10 ozs out of 4 plants. Great big buds that were not dense. The taste is not bad but it still smells like grass of parsley after a two month cure. Easy to grow, great yield and my friends thought it was killer.
Next grow was = Next Gen Romulan, Mr Nice SSH, Sannies Herijuana and Chocolate Rain.
I did not let these veg long at all most were about 10 inches and I used smaller pots so I cant say they had good or bad yields although CR and SSH have good yields, the other two seemed not to have good yields.
I am also not very good at how high each plant gets me because I have been stoned 24/7 for months now , semi retired and really like growing but anyway
The Romulan taste great and gets you stoned, same with the Heri (real small yield, but I am making mistakes so dont blame Sannies beans). The first time I smoked the Heri and the CR I got tunnel vision and was messed up and I am a longtime smoker with high tolerance.
The CR is great, real great. I really like it.
Then we get to the SSH. It did great despite my goofups.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

Two SSH plants are still going after 11 and a half weeks in flower and they keep packing on weight despite small pots and very little nutes. One may be another three days, the other could go for a week or more. They really look good with lots of resin.
Currently growing Reserve Pravada RSK and TGA Vortex & Plushberry in supersoil 

Anyway I was not sure if thats a strain review or maybe I should have posted it in grow reports instead?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Bob my super good friend has your av tattooed on his thigh! It's fucking great! As fir your yields they will get better with time. This has a learning curve. Use a calendar and take notes and you will rock this shit like a high school kegger.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

Dang he must have really really loved Zappa. Thanks for the encouragement. I have not been very disappointed, and I have learned quite a bit. I seem to have a nice system worked out and I should "big bats of bud" from here on out!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah buddy that ssh has a tendency to go about 100days or so in flowering.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I swooped a pack of the generic weed
> 
> From tcvg:
> 
> ...


i was peepin that generic weed the other day, it looks like a pretty good buy...
im goin to be grabbin a few packs within a week or so....(all your fault CMT got me on the GG train.....)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> i was peepin that generic weed the other day, it looks like a pretty good buy...
> im goin to be grabbin a few packs within a week or so....(all your fault CMT got me on the GG train.....)


what site did you order from ?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Bob im growin the romulan now. its in veg. glad you liked it. i cant wait.all those are good strains. the ssh is reeel nice.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> I just saw on the tude that Hazeman got a freebie of Grape Stomper X White Widow. Anyone else catch that?


yup. i ordered mine this morning


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah buddy that ssh has a tendency to go about 100days or so in flowering.


I wont have to wait much longer.




TheLastWood said:


> Bob im growin the romulan now. its in veg. glad you liked it. i cant wait.all those are good strains. the ssh is reeel nice.


It has a powerful jar smell and taste. Except for the ES, I got all my advice on strains by very carefully weeding the wheat from the chaff here at RIU. I am about ready to try some of the lesser known breeders you fellas are talking about here like that hillbillystuffXfireog.

I was born in Kentucky and that just sounds right to me.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

I just saw on the tude that Hazeman got a freebie of Grape Stomper X White Widow. Anyone else catch that?

Thats what I am talking about. That sounds like a great deal. I went to the tude but did not see the freebie listed. Has anyone grown this or is it a new?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

You mean the real tennessee hogsbreath cut x fire og?

Ill probably get hogsbreath x chem d and black russian and purple berry bx2

I can't wait for cannaventures drop.

I rly want the white grapes too. Hope they last a week.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> what site did you order from ?


CZ.........


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you guys sure that you will get the White Grape for free? it says they are out of stock.... just want to make sure all you that are buying it arn't going to get shafted in the end.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You mean the real tennessee hogsbreath cut x fire og?
> 
> Ill probably get hogsbreath x chem d and black russian and purple berry bx2
> 
> I rly want the white grapes too. Hope they last a week.


Yes, Thats what I meant. So the Kush is worth buying just to get the white grapes?
I am going overboard. I ordered choc mix, more CR, Anesthia and KO Kush from Sannie. It will take years to grow all this gear.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Bob im growin the romulan now. its in veg. glad you liked it. i cant wait.all those are good strains. the ssh is reeel nice.


 i got some Roms goin to, jus lil ones still, like 3-4 nodes


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Bob welcome to the club!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Are you guys sure that you will get the White Grape for free? it says they are out of stock.... just want to make sure all you that are buying it arn't going to get shafted in the end.


they just say out of stock cuz they are given as freebies and not sold atm....its happened a few times before with other breeders, they will be in stock once the promo is over....if they still have some left that is.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

The anesthesia is bomb. Every day she puffs up more n more. For how small she is its awesome. I ordered choco mix too.

I wish attitude carried rocky mountain high from hazeman. I will either get the madness (bubba x g13/hp) or G high (g13x rmh)

Hazemans escaped is a g13 bx. 

Yeah dizzle my roms are about a month old, like 5 to 6 nodes. Cept 1 is a runt but its my fault.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> The anesthesia is bomb. Every day she puffs up more n more. For how small she is its awesome. I ordered choco mix too.
> 
> I wish attitude carried rocky mountain high from hazeman. I will either get the madness (bubba x g13/hp) or G high (g13x rmh)
> 
> ...


 nice..i got 5 goin and one of mine is a runt..they started of slow for some reason, the G-13s are 4x the size and same age


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats that sound? What's that I hear??pop pop pop!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Whats that sound? What's that I hear??pop pop pop!!!!


 i swear it wsnt me this time, my weapon is on safe today


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anybody done Bodhi - Star Child, if so... 
What was your average Height? and length of Flower?
I should have my A-11's either today or Tomorow.. so i was thinking of doin a Bodhi room..
Blue Tara, Star Child, A-11... 
Thoughts?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

do it! sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Bob welcome to the club!!


Thanks puffntuff





Dizzle Frost said:


> nice..i got 5 goin and one of mine is a runt..they started of slow for some reason, the G-13s are 4x the size and same age


 
That was what my next gen romulan was like. I would probaly start feeding it heavy sooner to see what that does, better soil would have helped too. I spent too much driving two hours to buy roots and making SS. Then I cheaped out at home depot after I ran out of roots for seedlings and vegging and and got different bags of lousy stuff. Now they sell big bags of pearlite & vermiculite to go with peat moss. Somre worm castings and I dont have to drive to the big city.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Thanks puffntuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how Romulan is...
Sub talks about how Romulan needs alot of attention... extra time in veg, Toppin/FIM'N , etc.. in order to achieve the best out of her..... you can read all about his experience with it in DANK...

*lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

not sure if all you guys n gals keep up on the germ report thread....but....some amazing lady, bluejeans, took a few hours to compile a pdf with all the info reported in that thread...here is her post from over there. 




Bluejeans said:


> Okay folks...
> 
> I've just spent the past few hours tallying up the information on this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I have my roms in party cups, 2 in each, and one of the cups was on an angle, the rom on the downslope is growing great, the one on the upslope was gettin deficiencies.

Got her sorted now but she's still a lot smaller. The other 3 are identical.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thats how Romulan is...
> Sub talks about how Romulan needs alot of attention... extra time in veg, Toppin/FIM'N , etc.. in order to achieve the best out of her..... you can read all about his experience with it in DANK...
> 
> *lol


I thought dank was just a picture book. I did not know it gave out details for growing. 
I have wondered why Sub does not have grow details (using SS) on all his strains. Some take a little SS at the bottom, some a lot and its tough to weed through several hundred posts to garner info


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

When all Reefermans seeds went on fire sale at hempdepot, I figured something was up. It may have just been lots of old stock that he unloaded. Nothing has been refilled, its all sold out.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

the big book of buds volumes 1-4 are very informative as well.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I thought dank was just a picture book. I did not know it gave out details for growing.
> I have wondered why Sub does not have grow details (using SS) on all his strains. Some take a little SS at the bottom, some a lot and its tough to weed through several hundred posts to garner info


Nah its like a "coffee table" book on Sub's Favorite strains...
Dank 1.0, covers 35 strains, from Jacks Cleaner and Super Skunk to Scarlet Queen and Romulan.... It has about 4-5 pages for each strain, with about 3 pictures for each one also.. the pictures are taken with a Super HighQuality camera, then there is a description and backround for each strain... Subs own personal history how he came across it, how it grew, how it grows best, etc.. It is not a necessity to own, but the pictures are pretty fuckin cool....

*the history/summary for each strain is only like 3-5 paragraphs but it is interesting info one-the less... its a huge book, like 9.5" x 8" and the pictures are sick....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Blue jeans kicked monster ass with that one!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

just put in for the white grapes wasnt shure about what to pick to get the freebie so I went with double white cheese guess I might
of went out on a limb lol, also got A11 and medicine man


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 14, 2011)

lol yeah dude, i was deciding on my hazeman strain for about 20 minutes...i want them all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

lol well after about 45min of looking thinking I got to the checkout phase and the power went out lol wtf im thinking 20min
later im back up and start over to see the freebie out of stock  but I guess thats not the case, after reading this thread
and doing some home work I can see already see its adictive as hell lol


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

We should all get deep discounts for just the shear amount of business we drum up and payout on this thread alone!! I'm glad I got a union job otherwise I couldn't afford my eyes!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

No wonder Samsara is a Forever Freebie.. Rename him "Mr. UFO".. LoL..... 33.66 % 
and i thought Reeferman was supposed to be better than that.... 1/3 germd.... that 3/10 (or for you CMT 3.3/10)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> We should all get deep discounts for just the shear amount of business we drum up and payout on this thread alone!! I'm glad I got a union job otherwise I couldn't afford my eyes!!


i get about 15% cash back every order i make at the tude + the 10% 420 discount....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> We should all get deep discounts for just the shear amount of business we drum up and payout on this thread alone!! I'm glad I got a union job otherwise I couldn't afford my eyes!!


yah no shit lol.........


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

I brokedown and bought the breakout. Damn free seeds making me drop cash!! Lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey we should set up 1 affiliate account that we all use and the money that b uilds up we will buy seeds n split em

Hellraizer good choices. The double white cheese sounds bomb too. I wish they had rocky mountain high. G high sounds bomb and madness looks like a fat yielding bubba.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey we should set up 1 affiliate account that we all use and the money that b uilds up we will buy seeds n split em
> 
> Hellraizer good choices. The double white cheese sounds bomb too. I wish they had rocky mountain high. G high sounds bomb and madness looks like a fat yielding bubba.


 Yah i hope they still have some left.. i had planned on gettin mine on monday......


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys are a bad influence

Order Inventory:
Product: Hazeman Seeds Breakout
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HAZF307
Price: $50.14

Product: UFO#1 Paradise Seeds Acid Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Aroma
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Hazeman Seeds White Grapes Reg 10 Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE Hazeman Seeds
Price: $0.00


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

ohhhhhhh shit they started adding it to the cart Thing-a-maBobber.... Its officiall..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 14, 2011)

Hortilab super sour skunk popped. Still up in the air between the a11 and ace of spades


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Same exact order as blissfest!! Looks like my buddy will have some more freebies to pop. I give him all my UFOs I get from the tude.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Come on karma don't you care about me at all? A11.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Same exact order as blissfest!! Looks like my buddy will have some more freebies to pop. I give him all my UFOs I get from the tude.


 
Yeah I have a aspirin bottle full of attitude UFO freebies. Oh and a cupboard full of coffee mugs, LOL!

I figured a pack of Breakout and White grapes for the price of one is a good deal.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a couple weeks worth of attitude shirts!! Add another to the list.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Me too, its to bad none of these shirts fit me... Damn British sizing..

*not 1 mug... are the mugs any riskier stealth wise.. a yes/no will suffice... i figured stick with what works, you know....

The kid who works at my mailbox is like WTF is up with this guy, who buys 1 shirt from the UK like 1-3 times a month??? fuckin Weirdo!!!!


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> i get about 15% cash back every order i make at the tude + the 10% 420 discount....


how do u get the extra 15%?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Me too, its to bad none of these shirts fit me... Damn British sizing..
> 
> *not 1 mug... are the mugs any riskier stealth wise.. a yes/no will suffice... i figured stick with what works, you know....
> 
> The kid who works at my mailbox is like WTF is up with this guy, who buys 1 shirt from the UK like 1-3 times a month??? fuckin Weirdo!!!!





I have done the Mug 3 times and it seems to work fine,2 of the mugs where cool 1 not so much.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Me too, its to bad none of these shirts fit me... Damn British sizing..
> 
> *not 1 mug... are the mugs any riskier stealth wise.. a yes/no will suffice... i figured stick with what works, you know....
> 
> The kid who works at my mailbox is like WTF is up with this guy, who buys 1 shirt from the UK like 1-3 times a month??? fuckin Weirdo!!!!


100% success with the mugs, im not changin


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 14, 2011)

I've gotten two white teeshirts I didn't like & gave them to goodwill


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

I got one crappy T and one good quailty white T with Jimi Hendrix smoking a doob on the front and it says Supply the demand!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hortilab super sour skunk popped. Still up in the air between the a11 and ace of spades


Great news fella, go with A11 and get yourself rockin again mate


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

hmmmmmm...

i never get shawg from the 'tude.

10 for 10 on my deliveries... and they package properly.

try it & save yourself some $.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> how do u get the extra 15%?


ask me again when you got atleast 532 posts....

*lol..... check pm


----------



## 420alldayeveryday (Oct 14, 2011)

i want to get some seeds but the last few sack i bough where seed free and im kinda scared to buy them from online headshops like hightimes.com etc


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Wrong thread homie. We got balls in this thread son


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

balls?

big balls.

im all potatoe & no meat... current just up from the lab shots.

each nug pic is a different strain. 

mom tent pic 10 ...every solo or container is a different strain... i hold 25 (ish)

chocolate mind melt is sexed (NLX (elite clone) x chocolate rain)... got four winners... cut them & right into the cloner to determine who busts roots fastest.

you see we keep many childrens. 
always ready for the call to action.

mothership out.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Last shot looks like the cat sampled all the trichs from the variety!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn gk, sweet and props for showing us some fine assed pussy....
You never did get round to showing me those "White Urkle" pic's you said you'd dig out for me though mate . I'm still waiting (patiently) too fella .


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

despite what you think about love/hate , my exwife killed everything i had in flower & veg... cause we loved eachother like that.

was that before or after i spit in her face? 

another hmmmmm.... lol.

i never took white urkle pics. 

let me ask my buddy if he has some.

but i assure you my friend, who sent me several strains in my mom tent (houston shoreline & tahoe og) , breed them carefully ...& only blesses gudkarma with legit equipment.

heavy equipment. 

you crack those & aren't satisfied... & well... i'll send my ex & a bottle of monsanto to your house ...to talk it over with you.

e$ko sent me this pic tonight... his sour neville. he's making my package of pork chops for lunch on the 'morrow.

you turned me on to cannaventure, right? 
& i show my homie via the 'tude ...& he promptly bought everything they had that was in-stock.

in some cosmic way , you guys just schooled a true fire breather.

new drop comes november... or e$ko conquers his fear of flying.
in other words, new drop will be november.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2011)

Down right awesome GK!! Thanks for sharing,nice pussy too....


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> despite what you think about love/hate , my exwife killed everything i had in flower & veg... cause we loved eachother like that.
> 
> was that before or after i spit in her face?
> 
> ...


 
Holy fuck!!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

No worries gk mate, all was ment in honest good humour . I trust in your integrety there, just as you have with mine, all we got is our word mate. Mine is genuine as you know , we're cool bro . I just love seein Bud Porn, you still owe me some pic's of those beans too lol, when you have them rockin in flower that is, don't forget me mate  lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

killa queen x nycd is comming soon ...to a demented reality show right here on RIU.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

Does E$kobar? sell seeds other then what he has at Sannies?
I think the choc rain is his work.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> killa queen x nycd is comming soon ...to a demented reality show right here on RIU.


Now thats what I wanted to hear . be sure to link me when you start off your porno thread mate, I'll be among the first to subb up for seein' those in action.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

yes & no.

1st sannie didnt breed shit in "breeder choice"... not a thing.

and guess who introduce mota to sannie?

2nd seeds aren't always made by who's name is on the package. 

so if i tell you, for sure, soma makes no more seeds & is 100% retired... how does his gear get done?
or is it even getting done?

i never asked e$ko directly but i know he makes seeds for alien grow shop (their brand) , works with femaleseedsnl, and a few others... just like we fuck around on this thread.

dudes here know me & i love them. 
we cohabitate.

for the last few years, & with all the fat elites he has, breeding is nothing more than logical consequence... due to proximity of fat strains & his love of making seeds LONG before the internet even existed.

he just does himself. 
so many crosses ...only the hillbilly beanery can understand.

dude fucks with me cause i only grow sinsemilla nugz & my integrity is bar none... even if haters hate... i stay in his house ...like he'd stay at mine.

we above the bullshit.

so he sends me beanage unbelievable... like real deal sage, pre 2k dj short, unrealeased fat shit, and lavander haze (which im allowed to share with y'all , even males).

but i do know many secrets... who's fake, who's shit hermies (and you guys are snatching it up), why hennepdesk is a legend, who stole from who, and more. 

i hope sannie gives him his own section... i mean fusion seeds please! 
hupla couldn't clean dude's fu*king rezzies.
and you can tell him i said it too!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yes & no.
> 
> 1st sannie didnt breed shit in "breeder choice"... not a thing.
> 
> ...


Huh did u say share? i would love for u to share lol.. lavender haze and sage yummmm


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey we should set up 1 affiliate account that we all use and the money that b uilds up we will buy seeds n split em
> 
> Hellraizer good choices. The double white cheese sounds bomb too. I wish they had rocky mountain high. G high sounds bomb and madness looks like a fat yielding bubba.


Paypal would probably be the best way for that, I have an account and would be glad to contribute. We can try and trade all of our freebees for some holy grail from a newb on here, throw in some 50 yd line tickets to the Super Bowl with them


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

i had sage on the trade block... no bites... and then got a quick "no".

lavander haze = yes

soma's personal cut of lavander x soma's personal daddy cut of amnesia

reg seeds so special i only got 6... and whined cause i always get 15 to 20. 

im a snarky dick & a whiney bitch lol.

i have more beans of lavander haze... but i want to work from these three incredible beauties.

when i ask you guys for trainwreck trust this... it could be going to europe.

blessed on that !!!!
you know who you are  & i got something real awesome for you.

hold on brb.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

lavander haze... real haze & 9 weeks ...and not a day more.

homie told me "fuck couch lock we're talking about soaring couch melt"

huh?

personal smoke ... fit for fire breathers... and i mean y'all.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

9 week lavender haze, sounds delicious to me . Would you be interested in trading me 2 tickets to Disney on ice for 20 of them pwease gk ... (worth a try eh mate lol)

EDIT: The show is Hannah Montana ~ "live on meth",


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I never had anything to add before, however I have two grows under my belt in the past 8 months
> I grew Dr GTs Endless Sky first with a 7 week veg and got over 10 ozs out of 4 plants. Great big buds that were not dense. The taste is not bad but it still smells like grass of parsley after a two month cure. Easy to grow, great yield and my friends thought it was killer.
> Next grow was = Next Gen Romulan, Mr Nice SSH, Sannies Herijuana and Chocolate Rain.
> I did not let these veg long at all most were about 10 inches and I used smaller pots so I cant say they had good or bad yields although CR and SSH have good yields, the other two seemed not to have good yields.
> ...


I grew out Endless Sky too, lots of bud, but way to airy for me, the shit should be called "Endless finish time"

How is that Chocolate Rain, did you do a whole pack? I have some of that and Sugar Punch from Sannie's shop.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Noone else is having problems accesing the thread pages??? i cant go past page 564.....
(obviously i cant read this)


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope I read em all chief!
Nice tits in the background Gud!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

its official, my notifications wont reset...
and i cant go past this page.. 564....
i broke RIU... or was it one of you Bastards.. u know who u r -----> (finger pointing at u)
all i can do is stare at GK's pik of e$ko's SOurNeville and drool like Homer Simpson over a box of DoughNuts.......
Shit looks like a Christmas Tree got Caught in a Twister Then Snowed On....


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

most def skunkmunkie!

i'll take those two tickets to disney & some brass knuckles.

i have this donkey punch fetish ...that involves snow white, a ball gag, and carrot.

the carrot is for vitamins and minerals.

...dreamers can dream.

and i like to dream BIG.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

Back for some reason firefox stopped runnin RIU...

GudK.. I was feelin that Banner whered it go??/ .. lol 
Those r some good tradin terms i just might get on that....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> its official, my notifications wont reset...
> and i cant go past this page.. 564....
> i broke RIU... or was it one of you Bastards.. u know who u r -----> (finger pointing at u)
> all i can do is stare at GK's pik of e$ko's SOurNeville and drool like Homer Simpson over a box of DoughNuts.......
> Shit looks like a Christmas Tree got Caught in a Twister Then Snowed On....


I got some for you to enjoy!! The "Force" is strong in this one, with 115 days total from seed to Bud with this Bad girl...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

oh fu*king my.

...imma go roll a fatty on that shit.

dude! i swear those nugz are so pretty.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Foxtail nugs are always my fav to check out


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yes & no.
> 
> 1st sannie didnt breed shit in "breeder choice"... not a thing.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I understand all that. One quick question if the ladies arent waiting for their porkchop.
You mentioned seeded weed. I did not think about it till you mentioned it but I bet breeders smoke lots of seeded. How much diff is there between that and sins with a killer strain?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Foxtail nugs are always my fav to check out


Just for you my brother, check out this Killing Fields "Foxtailed" Bud, but damn high summer temps stressed this girl out a little though tbh....







And gk, I know what you mean mate that jedi is one hell of a sexy girl. I already have two clones of her in flower now too, to replace the one harvested there... Straight OG leaning pheno, with an overpowering citrus pine stink, and a great yeilder to boot. Not a bad find outta just 5 seeds cracked. I'll have a full detail smoke report done when she's all cured up nicely.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 14, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I grew out Endless Sky too, lots of bud, but way to airy for me, the shit should be called "Endless finish time"
> 
> How is that Chocolate Rain, did you do a whole pack? I have some of that and Sugar Punch from Sannie's shop.


My ES finished about 8 weeks but I vegged for a long time. I have read that if you put them into 12/12 from seed or before they mature it may take longer to flower.
The CR is killer herb. I highly recomend it. I tried to germ 5 beans CR and five beans of the tiny heri seeds in soil. Heri seeds popped right up. None of the CR popped so I put the other five in paper towels, They all germed but one never grew up and two were males.

The only thing I can figure is I used lousy cheap soil and when I watered the soil "swelled up and floated" with the seeds. Since I am blind in one eye and I cant see out of the other I never saw the beans floating like driftwood in the puddle.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

I was "told" in an offhanded, non-confidence building manner that this might actually be a Strawberry Cough. Has anybody grown one who could maybe tell me if this is a possibility?

She just started week 5 of flowering today.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

That nug is so fuckin Beautiful, i almost cant stop lookin at it..
I gotta write down somewhere to grow Jedi after my next run....;


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Skunkmunkie your across the pond from ain't ya?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> The only thing I can figure is I used lousy cheap soil and when I watered the soil "swelled up and floated" with the seeds. Since I am blind in one eye and I cant see out of the other I never saw the beans floating like driftwood in the puddle.


Dont Use Cheap Ass Soil!!!!
or if you Insist... Mix the cheap stuff with good stuff.... add perlite, hydroton, hummus, worm castings, guana, and lime.... ittl save some money...

*Ancient Forest EWC has everything various castings, guanos, bacteria, etc.... mix 70/30 good to cheap if you really wanna save money. then the lime, perlite, hydroton....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Skunkmunkie your across the pond from ain't ya?


Very true mate, I'm in the UK


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

That's what I thought. I hope you get a deathstar leaning pheno next time ya pop some more jedi's.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 14, 2011)

i used a TON of rich organics in my grow and STILL got an annoying oil taste in some of my stuff and i'm not talking about diesel strains either. i started with a couple different brands of "compost" (bark fines soil) & added generous amounts of worm castings, composted chicken manure, mushroom compost & a little pearlite as needed. i STILL don't know if the flavor came from some kind of contamination in one of the organics, or possibly from crappier plastics used in the colored flowerpots i used for some of the strains, but i KNOW SOMETHING wasn't 100% organic.

the best tasting gear i ever grew was in hyponex top soil with a cow manure, pearlite, vermiculite & peat moss. you can't get REAL soil here. everything is freakin' bark fines.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

blissfest said:


> 100% success with the mugs, im not changin


I just got my first delivery...nice DinaFem mug.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 14, 2011)

what gear did you order?


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> All I gotta say is O.M.G. I never heard of chocolate banana kush... where do I get THIS from? ...Imagine for a moment what that might sound like to a menopausal grandmother who is in love with mj...


Okay now, seriously... where can I get Chocolate Banana Kush? I have thought of very little else today...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Okay now, seriously... where can I get Chocolate Banana Kush? I have thought of very little else today...


 i've got some chocolate banana kush.. it's called jaws gear.. don't really know too much about jaws, but if you look back a few pages there is a list of all of the parents used in the jaws gear... there's the chocolate banana kush, insane jane that i think the skunk munkie was running i do believe, and like 5 or 6 other crosses all together, most of them all being some sick kush x's if i remember right..
i got all of the x's about two months back now.. not really anyone who's selling the gear that i know of, just got to know someone holding some..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> That's what I thought. I hope you get a deathstar leaning pheno next time ya pop some more jedi's.


I was hoping for something a little more "Darkly Sour" from them tbh, but got more OG dom' instead lol aint that usually the way though mate eh. Not complaining at all as I like a good OG and got something worth keeping around and I wont be growing Jedi again from seed now until I loose or get bored of my mother. I gifted out the other 5 leftover seeds too, but its all good ~ onwards and upwards mate, after all there are many more strains for me to still grow & smoke my way through yet .


----------



## blissfest (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I just got my first delivery...nice DinaFem mug.


What I like about the mug delivery is, the beans cant get crushed, and it still fits in my mailbox. 

My mailman must think im nuts, and collect coffee cups, LOL!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Good attitude skunk! Bluejeans grow out a good chocolate Thai male and use the pollen on the strawberry cough you got. Then you'll have chocolate dipped strawberries strain.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got some chocolate banana kush.. it's called jaws gear.. don't really know too much about jaws, but if you look back a few pages there is a list of all of the parents used in the jaws gear... there's the chocolate banana kush, insane jane that i think the skunk munkie was running i do believe, and like 5 or 6 other crosses all together, most of them all being some sick kush x's if i remember right..
> i got all of the x's about two months back now.. not really anyone who's selling the gear that i know of, just got to know someone holding some..


Yeah mate I got x3 Insane Jane seedlings goin atm and I'm waiting on a trade on 'nettic's for some more Insane Janes and some Alien Kush F4 and White Banana Kush - Jaws Gear too. I can't wait to run some more of these and get those Insane Janes in flower too, gonna be a white winter for me I rekon fella . I can't believe you've been sitting on them for so long they (the IS) burnt through my seed stash box to get cracked


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Good attitude skunk! Bluejeans grow out a good chocolate Thai male and use the pollen on the strawberry cough you got. Then you'll have chocolate dipped strawberries strain.


That poor little Strawberry cough will be smoke in the wind before I could get and grow and Chocolate Thai male...but I love the idea!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Bluejeans here ya go : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f10/lab-jaws-28187/


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Bluejeans here ya go : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f10/lab-jaws-28187/


Thanx for this mate, I've been looking for this thread lol


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

No prob jaws/trademaster has bomb ass looking strains.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> No prob jaws/trademaster has bomb ass looking strains.


Very true I was salivating at his work over @nettic's, and rushed in when there were more listed in the latest "Trade List" update too. Are they both the same person then?? lol I didn't realise, I use the same username as here on all the boards I'm on and just assume everybody else did too lol. Minus the "THE" these days lol, too ego'ish for my liking tbh really, but I just had it to match my old YT username back in early 2010, who can I talk to to change it?? Anbody know by chance??


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah mate I got x3 Insane Jane seedlings goin atm and I'm waiting on a trade on 'nettic's for some more Insane Janes and some Alien Kush F4 and White Banana Kush - Jaws Gear too. I can't wait to run some more of these and get those Insane Janes in flower too, gonna be a white winter for me I rekon fella . I can't believe you've been sitting on them for so long they (the IS) burnt through my seed stash box to get cracked


 trust me skunk, if i had more room, i could think of an easy 20 strains or so that i'd love to crack, lol... my dying to grow list keeps getting bigger and bigger by the week though the way i keep buying more gear..
i hoping to get a keeper mom out of either the sour strawberry kush from bog or that sour hazy jones, and run with them for a few grows for a change of pace, but i'll see when i get that far i guess..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

LoL ive been reading that (JAWS) thread since the first person mentioned his shit....
Looks like hes hard at work.... just not sharin with the class....


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> None of the CR popped so I put the other five in paper towels, They all germed but one never grew up and two were males.


go to opengrow.

PM : [email protected] <==spell like that

tell him your issue with details, give him your safe addy, & he'll make you right.

or, if no opengrow account, go to sanniesshop dot com and email sannie.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL ive been reading that (JAWS) thread since the first person mentioned his shit....
> Looks like hes hard at work.... just not sharin with the class....


 are you kidding me?? dudes a trading fool, lol.. that's how i got my hands on all of them... he even through in the insane jane and something else as well that he didn't include in the trade, which was solid of him for sure..
i was wondering if trade master is also jaws, but i'm not sure either...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 14, 2011)

Sannies & crew will make it right. They're real Top dawgs in that respect.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are the same person. Trademaster is always trading primarily jaws work. So I'd have to say if not the same someone damn close like a brother or so.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Bluejeans here ya go : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f10/lab-jaws-28187/


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> are you kidding me?? dudes a trading fool, lol.. that's how i got my hands on all of them... he even through in the insane jane and something else as well that he didn't include in the trade, which was solid of him for sure..
> i was wondering if trade master is also jaws, but i'm not sure either...


Then the fault lie's with me.....
* i tend to buy more .... i plan on doing this for awhile before i consider switchin up.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 14, 2011)

O yeah I wonder how many strains I'm runnin rite now. 

probly close to 20.

Damn those Jaffa Cake pictures are so sick. And 50 day flowering. I have a month old jaffa cake in veg too. Only 1, it was kinda just to see if I could get lucky.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Then the fault lie's with me.....


 nah, i wouldn't say that, maybe you're just looking in the wrong spots, lol..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

This thread is blowing up like a crackdealers cell phone on the 1st of the month.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey racer remember when we talking about my girl drooling on herself? Lol just caught her drooling after passin out. Hahaha 

I keep looking at these a11's I can't decide I'm gonna sleep on it. I got the email today from the hemp depot my kos c99 and ace of spades is on the way. I really want to do that ace of spades.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> O yeah I wonder how many strains I'm runnin rite now.
> 
> probly close to 20.
> 
> Damn those Jaffa Cake pictures are so sick. And 50 day flowering. I have a month old jaffa cake in veg too. Only 1, it was kinda just to see if I could get lucky.


 i don't know why, but those jaffa cakes didn't do anything for me description wise, so i simply passed up on them....

and oh fuck, have you seen what cannaventure is going to include as freebies on their orders on zon?? i'm soo dying for that shit to drop, my god, they've got some dank looking shit imo....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 14, 2011)

Have any of you doods tried house of love seeds? I'm about to grab a pack of sugar cane train= chemdog x trainwreck x Hawaiian


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey racer remember when we talking about my girl drooling on herself? Lol just caught her drooling after passin out. Hahaha
> 
> I keep looking at these a11's I can't decide I'm gonna sleep on it. I got the email today from the hemp depot my kos c99 and ace of spades is on the way. I really want to do that ace of spades.


 lol, girls who drool on themselves are super sexy,  , lol... that's funny shit though.. it's been a good minute since i've woken up with my face stuck to a pile of drool on my pillow for some odd reasons, lol..

and damn, i just noticed this thread has like 92k views or some crazy shit like that, one of the most on riu i would think.. hempstead created a monster..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 14, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Have any of you doods tried house of love seeds? I'm about to grab a pack of sugar cane train= chemdog x trainwreck x Hawaiian


 nah, but the mix pack looks good... comes with 3 CaseyJones f3 as freebies... and 3 beans each of honey girl, chronic 99, sugar cane train and chronic dog.. for $50.00

HoneyGirl (Chemdog x Hawaiian)
Chronic 99 (Chronic x C99) guessing couldn't find description
SugarCaneTRain (Chemdog x (Trainwreck x Hawaiian))
Chronic Dog (Chemdog x chronic)


----------



## itslogics (Oct 15, 2011)

Thinking about dropping some cash on hazemans fugu kush, or breakout...I don't know much about breakout though. I heard fugu was clone only or a variation was, anyone have any insight or grow/harvest reports? I'll either get some of those, or I'll just get the strawberry alien kush. Cannaventure's freebies, and or strains he's restocking looks legit, can't wait till they drop!!

Edit: nevermind blowfish I think was clone only.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Thinking about dropping some cash on hazemans fugu kush, or breakout...I don't know much about breakout though. I heard fugu was clone only or a variation was, anyone have any insight or grow/harvest reports? I'll either get some of those, or I'll just get the strawberry alien kush, oh yea racer whats the deal with the freebies from zon?
> 
> Edit: nevermind blowfish I think was clone only.


Blowfish was avail in seed form at one time from Dutch Flowers ( Mr Soul)...unless someone has some laying around its now a clone strain. Its avail in a cross from Cannacopia tho called Resin Bomb


----------



## itslogics (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh ok, so I wonder why they discontinued it? I guess the company is gone? I was think after reading seedfinder, fugu sounds more of a strain I'd like to have.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> are you kidding me?? dudes a trading fool,


The banana kush and chocolate banana kush beans I have are from Jaws. I can't wait to put the choco banana in bloom.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

trademaster/jaws is stand up for sure...hooked me up with some insane jane, cali sunset and alien kush f4 for no reason....i returned the favor of course with some hillbilly gear 

fuck, im goin crazy waitin for this drop at cz....got almost 500 cash to spend there


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm gonna log my Insane jane grow for him and snap a load of Bud pic's, as I read that he hasn't seen much of his gear grown out really. So I thought I'd rock him some flower pic's to show off his work some . Greenthumb like that needs some attention to his work imo


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 15, 2011)

agreed. i know how that goes...ive sent out quite a few testers...still havent seen a log of them yet.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> agreed. i know how that goes...ive sent out quite a few testers...still havent seen a log of them yet.


Thats too bad.. from what i remember of the top of my head, i would love to see some of your stuff In all Its Glory!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 15, 2011)

That's what I'm doing for happy haole. The pahoehoe has a cherry menthol flavor according to slick over @ canna. He said the alien formaggio turns into willy wonk weed after a 30 day cure. He says the flavors are all over the map from piney to pineapple and will actually change while smoking it! It's the least I can do for the free beans he sent n


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

Shit cmt ill test ur gear for u.

I'm gettin a pack of DPD x black rose to test. Can't wait.

Also growin some plushberry x sour bubble I got from petey


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Anybody know where I can pick up TGA's Plushberry?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Anybody know where I can pick up TGA's Plushberry?


yah a few places has em'...... for starters.. hempdepot


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 15, 2011)

hey gud, excuse the noob question, but where does e$ko sell his beans? You talk him up pretty good, and I would like to check out some of his gear.

Airwave: keep checking the attitude seed bank... It will be back in stock eventually.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

Smoking Loon said:


> hey gud, excuse the noob question, but where does e$ko sell his beans? You talk him up pretty good, and I would like to check out some of his gear.
> 
> Airwave: keep checking the attitude seed bank... It will be back in stock eventually.


Sanniesshop
*Breeders Choice


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> yah a few places has em'...... for starters.. hempdepot


Everywhere seems to be sold out. hempdepot? I can't even buy it online. I have to print out and send a form, which is why I don't bother with it.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 15, 2011)

Found them at Sow Amazing Seeds. £50 for 5 and 3-4 weeks delivery. It's like that then, huh, Canadians? Over priced seeds and extra long delivery times? That's how Canada rolls?


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 15, 2011)

ive been waiting for the plush berry to come back in stock at Attitude also...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 15, 2011)

Hemp depot is legit. Plus it's only $75. A little slow on the delivery side but doesn't matter much to me


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't understand why hemp depot doesn't just set up a credit card payment system. They lose so much business cuz a lot of ppl don't wanna mail shit, especially when damn near every other seedbank takes cc.

Why wouldn't they want to take credit cards? Anonymity? Its safer than mail


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 15, 2011)

They keep it old school!! I'm surprised they don't send ya a catalogue for seeds.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Found them at Sow Amazing Seeds. £50 for 5 and 3-4 weeks delivery. It's like that then, huh, Canadians? Over priced seeds and extra long delivery times? That's how Canada rolls?


Yah you could just go to TGA Genetics .com website then the get seeds section then choose CA, USA, UK, etc.. Then ittl show you the legit distributors for their products.. Your bound to find a few that have what you want in stock....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't understand why hemp depot doesn't just set up a credit card payment system. They lose so much business cuz a lot of ppl don't wanna mail shit, especially when damn near every other seedbank takes cc.
> 
> Why wouldn't they want to take credit cards? Anonymity? Its safer than mail


It forces you to make "2nd picks" on beans that are almost sold out..
When on the other hand, if they had a CC option with instant payment, youd get those beans without having to hope you didnt miss out on the Strain you wanted.... Its a flawed and outdated system for sure...

They could still keep the old system for people who wanna pay cash and stay anonymous.. and get an updated CC pay option for the people who want it..

Its like Nirvana with JohnDoeSeeds.Com.....( sort of.. Ehh)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 15, 2011)

Gud check yo inbox


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

I have to an honest man. It was my fault. I dont wish to be bonehead who cries wolf over nonsense stuff. I will save it in case I really need it but I appreciate you looking out for me. 



gudkarma said:


> go to opengrow.
> 
> PM : [email protected] <==spell like that
> 
> ...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 15, 2011)

Hazeman freebie deal has soldout!! If you were slacking ya missed out!


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

Every day hempdepot goes to his PO box and there are 10,30, maybe 50 or more letters stuffed with cash money. He can pocket some and report the rest. The smaller he keeps his operation the easier it is. Cuts way back on paperwork and employees. Maybe a mom and pop operation run out of a couple barns in the boondocks.

That would be one sweet business. Now I hope noone comes along and tells me they have a big store in BC where you can walk in


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

I got this from tude 13 hours ago. 
The status of your order id: xxxxxx-xxxxx has been changed to Processing/Packing as of thirteen hours ago.
I hope I made it in time. You never know what will happen they start packing monday.

In the meantime I ordered two packs of breeders choice choc mix. The description sounds wonderful. Is that E$ko's work?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 15, 2011)

Choco rain is so I'm pretty sure he has his hand in the mix. Gud would be threads e$ko insider


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i don't know why, but those jaffa cakes didn't do anything for me description wise, so i simply passed up on them....
> 
> and oh fuck, have you seen what cannaventure is going to include as freebies on their orders on zon?? i'm soo dying for that shit to drop, my god, they've got some dank looking shit imo....


No I have not, do tell. I looked on their site but couldn't find anything


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 15, 2011)

Lilbsdad check the home screen at zon. I think that's where I saw it


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Lilbsdad check the home screen at zon. I think that's where I saw it


I still can't find it...lol. Hungover and baked


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

here's what i says in the cannaventure seed drop thread, copy and pasted of course, lol..

.I have a few orders to fill with different Seed Banks, but if I have enough, I will also send in My OG47 (AK47xOG Kush1 x Sour Diesel as freebies to accompany any CannaVenture Seeds purchase.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 15, 2011)

Couldn't remember where I read that. Sorry


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Couldn't remember where I read that. Sorry


 lol, no worries.. it took me a minute to find it too, as i knew i read it as well..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> here's what i says in the cannaventure seed drop thread, copy and pasted of course, lol..
> 
> .I have a few orders to fill with different Seed Banks, but if I have enough, I will also send in My OG47 (AK47xOG Kush1 x Sour Diesel as freebies to accompany any CannaVenture Seeds purchase.


Nice! He gives out some kick ass freebees over there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice il have to check that out once i get home


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Nice! He gives out some kick ass freebees over there


 yah, no shit, i wanted to buy the ak og as it was, getting it as a freebie is win win for me, lol..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 15, 2011)

How is the CannaVenture gear? 

Stable and decent strains? Anything special? What's their best?


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 15, 2011)

Is that Hazeman offer already finished at the tude? That was quick, glad I got in, 1st time not using stealth which has me a little worried now, but fuck it I don't have to pay for stealth anywhere else it's just in the price and they always show up...


----------



## tardis (Oct 15, 2011)

anyone else notice the White Grape Stomper freebies from Hazeman suddenly stopped on attitude? Anyone know why?


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> anyone else notice the White Grape Stomper freebies from Hazeman suddenly stopped on attitude? Anyone know why?


Must have sold out quick man

From yesterday...


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> anyone else notice the White Grape Stomper freebies from Hazeman suddenly stopped on attitude? Anyone know why?


They ran out when hundreds of RIUers stormed the tude.


This does not sound right does it?

Limited edition cc original haze

Sacred Seeds bred Original Haze in the late 1970s from a combination of several sativa's, including a Mexican/Columbian, some Thai and South Indians. Despite its long flowering and below average yield, this strain is acclaimed worldwide to have a taste and high superior to all other existing cannabis strains. The flavour is typically sweet and sour and the high mildly Psychedelic and uplifting. Hybrids between Original Haze and your favourite strain will often yield offspring that are higher in THC then either parent. This strain is for would-be breeders and connoisseurs.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone posted this on another thread https://secure.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/bc-bud-depot/the-big/

That sounds great but I clicked on limited edition and thats where I found the "original" haze.
The Malberry has some different strains as well


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> They ran out when hundreds of RIUers stormed the tude.
> 
> 
> This does not sound right does it?
> ...


 what doesn't sound right m8?? that they ran out of beans or that description??


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

That sacred seeds has kept original haze seeds alive all these years. I thought Mr Nice came as close to O haze as possible with SSH


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 15, 2011)

Wut up 600 im rollin up a fatttt one now and ima read the last few pages to ketchup...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> That sacred seeds has kept original haze seeds alive all these years. I thought Mr Nice came as close to O haze as possible with SSH


 i would think that sam the skunkman could get his hands on some legit og haze ....

i'm sure they didn't keep the strain alive all of this time, but probably got a cut or seeds from an old head that has mighty deep pockets so to speak..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> That sacred seeds has kept original haze seeds alive all these years. I thought Mr Nice came as close to O haze as possible with SSH


 and all i hear about ssh, even though it's really nice, it's not really all that hazy..


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 15, 2011)

DAMN... after reading the last few pages all im thinkn is... I want sum white grape stompers tooooooooooo! lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

I learn something new everyday. Good thing I did not go to bed early!



racerboy71 said:


> i would think that sam the skunkman could get his hands on some legit og haze ....
> 
> i'm sure they didn't keep the strain alive all of this time, but probably got a cut or seeds from an old head that has mighty deep pockets so to speak..





racerboy71 said:


> and all i hear about ssh, even though it's really nice, it's not really all that hazy..


Bummer, thats one reason I bought the SSH. Do you think this O haze from bcbud is as good a shot as any?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> No I have not, do tell. I looked on their site but couldn't find anything





jkahndb0 said:


> Hers the link everyone, i think you'll like it CANNAVENTURE RELEASE INFO!!!





LILBSDAD said:


> Nice! Here are some of the crosses he is working on as well
> The Tennessee Hogsbreath Clone only x Fire OG
> 
> The Tennessee Hogsbreath clone only x Chem D BXII (Rez)
> ...


For the people who missed it.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I learn something new everyday. Good thing I did not go to bed early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yah, sure why not.. lol.. i've heard really really really good shit about neville's have from mr nice.. i mean, like crazy ass good shit that so want's me to get some.. the only down side i hear is that it takes like 16 weeks or some shit like that for it to finish...

you should also check out some of reeferman's strains as he has a lot of nice haze strains in his line up.. that willie nelson looks dank, and so do a few other things from him..
i know i hear a lot of bad shit about reeferans gear, but if you're feeling lucky, it maybe worth checking out..


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I learn something new everyday. Good thing I did not go to bed early!
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer, thats one reason I bought the SSH. Do you think this O haze from bcbud is as good a shot as any?


speaking of bcbud they have a strain THE BIG not sure if its new but i seen a article about it in the new hightimes. said one of the parents r butterscotch hawaiian yum.
anyone heard of it?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

oh yah, kos has a few haze strains out as well.. one is called deep phaze i think and i think that there are like two others along with the deep phaze..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yah and according to the information analysis from the GermRateThread Reeferman only has a 24% Germ Rate.....
But that was also from a small test sample, 25 seeds popped only 6 germd.... Then you have Human error.. So fuckit Buy a pack....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah and according to the information analysis from the GermRateThread Reeferman only has a 24% Germ Rate.....
> But that was also from a small test sample, 25 seeds popped only 6 germd.... Then you have Human error.. So fuckit Buy a pack....


 lol, yah, that was one of the things i've heard about reeferman's gear... from what i understand a few years back his stuff was really legit, but for w/e reasons his stuff has really taken a nose dive..
i'm not even sure if he's still making beans or not anymore, which maybe the reason for the bad germ rates..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 15, 2011)

HOLLY SHIT.. FUCK USPS
trackin just updated showin my A-11's were delivered at 9-am this morning...
i was driving all around but never stooped by my Box, cuz the tracker usually updates on-time for me... 
Im headin out the door yall----->>
Thank god for the convenience of 24hr Access, and payin extra for the bigger Box!!!


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn this thread blows up, I think I better kill instant sub emails, but then I might miss a special somewhere, or good info, ah bugger it!


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 15, 2011)

Heres the BIG link. Yummy!!

Someone posted this on another thread https://secure.bcbuddepot.com/seed-l...depot/the-big/


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 15, 2011)

I got a ssh line from 1999. So Im assuming that these will be legit since they are so old (pre watering down of genes).


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I got a ssh line from 1999. So Im assuming that these will be legit since they are so old (pre watering down of genes).


 it's not so much that the newer ssh aren't legit puff, it's just that i've heard from multiple sources that the ssh just isn't very haze like in it's flavor or taste.. it does have a nice sativa high though, but if you're looking for strictly that killer haze taste that i personally love, you're going to be a lil disapponted..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> Damn this thread blows up, I think I better kill instant sub emails, but then I might miss a special somewhere, or good info, ah bugger it!


 instead of getting the message via email, just change your settings so that it comes up in your control panel, well that's what the setting for it is, it actually comes up in my rollitup..
every thread that i reply to comes up in my rollitup.. and whenever someone replies to one of them, that thread goes right to the top of my list... i love this feature and use it all of the time.. i'll come on, go to my rollitup and check out which threads have been active.. if nothing interesting is going on there, i'll go check out the new posts section..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn I wanted some of them white grapes. Sounded like a bomb ass cross. With the pre 98 aloha widow too.

Damn lol, I accidentally poured a bit of bloom solution on my newly rooted northern lights blue. Lol just a bit, hope I flushed it out enough. 

1 of my legion og has nice roots now. 2 or 3 more days and she comes outta the dome. Hope I can get at least one more to root. I wana flower on asap. I know its gonna be so dank.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

i got some hawiaan sativa to play with...im trying to think of strains that will gel well with it........hmmmm

and suggestions? pure skunk is one of em for sure


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i got some hawiaan sativa to play with...im trying to think of strains that will gel well with it........hmmmm
> 
> and suggestions? pure skunk is one of em for sure


 
depending on what you have.

i always think opposites... for the ultimate in variation.
like a kush. anything pure indica, squat, high cbd, mad trichs, & fast flower.

or my fall back idea... anything "sour".

thoughts?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

Blueberry x hawain sativa sounds good to me

Or hawain sativa x trainwreck.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 15, 2011)

Is tcvg call girl out yet? Is it only on cannetics? I'm not on there so I can't check. Thanks

Edit: or asshat.? If it's on there maybe someone can help me out?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Is tcvg call girl out yet? Is it only on cannetics? I'm not on there so I can't check. Thanks
> 
> Edit: or asshat.? If it's on there maybe someone can help me out?


Give me a sec Kab I'll check fella, RB I fixed the pics on my DB-OG grow log over @CZ , you should be able to see 'em now mate


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

TCVG Shit 
Sage x Gorilla Grape
Shit Mix 09 
Generic Weed 
Homewrecker v1 
Ballzbreaker 

Thats whats on the main list on nettics from TCVG mate


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 15, 2011)

*  I think I'll start a fresh thread in the "Grow Journals section" titled ~ "Connoisseur's Choice ~ Multi Journal from the Seed Freaks" ~ so we can get all us crazy seed collectors in here showing off our grown out beans from these top of the line strains that we all keep collecting, between us all we've made the biggest thread in strain talk lol, and I think we can really show folks whats what with this idea in the grow journals section too fellas/gals, what do you all think?? All the "Bud Porn" and grow info we all have and get together in the future can be all logged together in one sweet ass reference journal thread








, I know we all have the capability and skills to pull this off and create something pretty special together here too






Just planting the idea seed and seeing how this idea grows here atm....If enough of you are up for it we can start it off now if you want??
*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 15, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> TCVG Shit
> Sage x Gorilla Grape
> Shit Mix 09
> Generic Weed
> ...


Damn.... Thanks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 15, 2011)

finding a online dist that carry TCVG I cant CZ has some but only thing types am I missing somethng?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> depending on what you have.
> 
> i always think opposites... for the ultimate in variation.
> like a kush. anything pure indica, squat, high cbd, mad trichs, & fast flower.
> ...


 nice..thats along the lines of what i was thinkin to



TheLastWood said:


> Blueberry x hawain sativa sounds good to me
> 
> Or hawain sativa x trainwreck.


 i have some nice indicas including blueberry , ill have to throw up a list


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 15, 2011)

Hawain blueberry sativa and hawain trainwreck. Do they sound better like that dizzle?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> finding a online dist that carry TCVG I cant CZ has some but only thing types am I missing somethng?


 I'm not really understanding your question there m8?? cz has some, but only what now?? lol.. sorry, trying to help out, just got to understand the question first..


----------



## Joedank (Oct 15, 2011)

This thread is raging fast ... Almost as fast as my critital haze stretches  
Latest seeds cracked; sonic seeds hanuman haze and panag haze.. LA con... And my last Joey weeds c-99 from 2? Years back Lookin for pineapple.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> I'm not really understanding your question there m8?? cz has some, but only what now?? lol.. sorry, trying to help out, just got to understand the question first..


sorry was pretty baked!  the CZ website only has 3 strains to offer, thought that was not many and was wondering if I was missing something on the site?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sorry was pretty baked!  the CZ website only has 3 strains to offer, thought that was not many and was wondering if I was missing something on the site?


They have more listed on the actual site mate, whats on the front page there is just a teaser tbh. Get registered and get in on some of the best gear around on the market today.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

I did registered but its still limiting me to the site


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

the shure fire seed white fire looks amazeing


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 16, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I did registered but its still limiting me to the site


Did you click on the link at the end of the description of the strain?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

Just asked trademaster if he was jaws and indeed he is he is also puma over @ icmag.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 16, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> *  I think I'll start a fresh thread in the "Grow Journals section" titled ~ "Connoisseur's Choice ~ Multi Journal from the Seed Freaks" ~ so we can get all us crazy seed collectors in here showing off our grown out beans from these top of the line strains that we all keep collecting, between us all we've made the biggest thread in strain talk lol, and I think we can really show folks whats what with this idea in the grow journals section too fellas/gals, what do you all think?? All the "Bud Porn" and grow info we all have and get together in the future can be all logged together in one sweet ass reference journal thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that would be quite cool.

plus it'll give a place to speak about more than collecting... like how you do your magic mr. munkie.

specifically.

or how anybody does the voodoo they do... which i also like lots.

im sooooooooooooooooooo impressed with your style & technique munkie.
your personal journal on RIU is, quite frankly, legendary.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanx gk, growing out as many strains of sinsi bud as I can is a true passion and personal mission for me mate. I love takin bud pic's and logging my grows to share with my fellow like minded stoners too, a shared journal with all the heads and collectors in here contributing to it has the chance of being something majorly epic. 
I'll kick off a thread now then and we'll see where it goes from here. 

And you like my G.Room walls gk fella?? lol that was me being a lazy ass mate and just painting the walls in white outdoor paint leaving what was already up still there. And after thinkin on it further I think my girls feel much more at home tbh with the homely enviroment they have here lol. Now I just need a "Home sweet Home" picture hanging up in there lol,.... seriously though I might just get one, what do you reckon??

I'll throw up a link to our journal here in a sec everybody  so we can all get to work on this project


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 16, 2011)

some nice curtains ...a well placed mirror ...and some art.

you'll be all set.
stylish blend of old and new school interior design.

& the plants ....well ...they really couldn't look any better ...bunch of FAT chicks sitting on couches.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 16, 2011)

hmmmmm.... <===you know what happpens when i start a post like this 

gud needs another selection to which he has no access.

london grower's bluemoonshine x sleskunk

must have.

acquire 10 or better 15 beans (pack of 5 or 10?) or even 20) of this cross : & you shall be rewarded.

funds tight but oddly i still got chops on the grill. 

* love y'all *

nevertheless, i can bust out emergency $ or we can exchange rice & bean recepies.

PM only from here... blessed

my next three cracks : 

1) an old friend ==> killa queen x nycd
2) so happy ==> pepe le chem
3) ? insert londen grower here ?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn I got so fuckin drunk last nite.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's the link to the journal thread idea >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal.html#post6470843

I've set the ball rolling already and I hope to see you all make some contributions too, we can create something really special here if we do this right. I have some big plans too but can't say too much into what yet but once I have things set in stone I'll let you into my head and we'll see what you all think 
Spread the word!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Gud I got sleestack but not the blue moonshine.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 16, 2011)

Epic thread sounds fun.....maybe I'll finally put some pics up.

And since we r going for epic.... Count me in for the apollo11 project. Whole pack popped now. So I'll have super sour skunk 10 pack and 11 apollos 11s from seed. Who else is doing this Apollo joint? Lost all my clones to a crazy ass situation, but ima get at least the deathstar cut as well. Plus I already have some crazy shit on the way from true stand up head.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn I got so fuckin drunk last nite.


 me...purely fucked right up! but i set my alarm for the Lions game LOL.....i feel like dogshit but this weed is startin to do some work on me lol


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 16, 2011)

sub+ 

all my current shit is photo'd here as of last week.

but... 

i'll make that my regular grow journal... so i WILL definitely be pushing that shit forward.

*

nope. & big thanks puffntuff!

need what i need  and you stay focused on the train... very very important request.

& i'll grow first 2x ...nothing leaves my hands w/o DOUBLE veficication of fatness.

no pressure. no drama. dicks like me cant always get what they want, or can they?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 16, 2011)

sweet man...ill get some pics in there tonight sometime....gotta dig thru the stash.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeaaah karma can't wait to see ur a11. I'm def gonna pop a few too see if I can get lucky.

My veg room is so full rite now. I threw my walhallas in flower yesterday, choppin the rest of the PE today or tommorow.

Ill have to take another pic of the anesthesia n show u how much she bulked up since the last one. 

I would run all my a11s but I just picked up a tester pack of dpd x black rose. Soon as I get these testers, soak em, and there ready to go under t5s I'm gonna have to decide what to throw into flower.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm with ya last on the dpd x black rose testers. No worries Gud train is picking up steam on the tracks!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

any body know of a cross thats the best shot at getting as close to the gorilla grape as possable? if there is something whos got it thanks guys


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

Tcvg has a bunch of crosses with gorilla grapes. Hopefully you can find a pheno that closely resembles the gg.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2011)

i think that the canna collective carries that crazies gear as well, tcvg... its been a minute since i've looked though over there..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Tcvg is about to drop some shit on cz.

He has a lot of tester strains out that aren't named yet, I know there's at leasr a1-a11.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

when I look on that site there only 3 items of tcvg maybe im just not navagating the site right, im reg. to it


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

No he only has a few available rite now. I've seen, mountain purple (that's what I want), generic weed, and homewrecker v1 and v2.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey all the alphakronik gear just dropped on cz


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> No he only has a few available rite now. I've seen, mountain purple (that's what I want), generic weed, and homewrecker v1 and v2.


i wish i knew more about generic weed becuz it says its a heavy yielder of purp buds and id like that around.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey all the alphakronik gear just dropped on cz


 
hey can you shoot a link to that site I might be on the rong site lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 16, 2011)

just grabbed a pack of sin city kush from cz.

hell - you gotta click on the breeders market tab.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> just grabbed a pack of sin city kush from cz.
> 
> hell - you gotta click on the breeders market tab.


says I need to upgrade my membership? this is wierd!


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 16, 2011)

G13 Labs Sour AK Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds G13A48 1 £29.99 DNA Genetics Kandy Kush x Skunk
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 13 Seeds DNAW35 1 £54.99 TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds TGAO125 1 £29.99 Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds NIRQ21/NSF558 1 £24.99 Nirvana Seeds Snow White Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds NIRC21/NSF543 1 £24.99 UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Moby Dick
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Critical Jack Autoflowering
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE G13 Labs Auto AK Feminzed
October Promo 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized
October Promo 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF FREE G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
October Promo 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#1 Paradise Nebula Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#2 Paradise Seeds Wappa Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF UFO#3 Paradise Seeds Acid Feminized
FREE SEED 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF DNA Genetics Pure Afghan 13 seeds
DNA-017 1 FREEFreebie/BOGOF Order Date/Time: Oct 07 2011, 20:10 PM Payment Method: SagePay Shipping Method: INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
Crush Proof Tins
T-SHIRT XL
Subtotal: £164.95 Discount Coupon
- £0.00 Total Tax: £0.00 Shipping: £16.50 *Grand Total:* *£181.45
*

should be here tomorrow!! and yes i just realized my coupon code didnt go through!! dammit lol


----------



## silasraven (Oct 16, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> i wish i knew more about generic weed becuz it says its a heavy yielder of purp buds and id like that around.


 its here everywhere, we get exotic strains once a year if that. its good but variety is better. just go all out everything you can think of . all i can think of. does give promising results when your bro give you a bud that had a seed in it. O and for the sake of sanity please be diligent on the taste, may come around all the time but doesnt mean it should taste like ash


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellraizer just cuz u have signed up, your account hasn't been approved yet


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 16, 2011)

silasraven said:


> its here everywhere, we get exotic strains once a year if that. its good but variety is better. just go all out everything you can think of . all i can think of. does give promising results when your bro give you a bud that had a seed in it. O and for the sake of sanity please be diligent on the taste, may come around all the time but doesnt mean it should taste like ash


Hahahahaha ever have that feeling where something goes right over your head?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 16, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> i wish i knew more about generic weed becuz it says its a heavy yielder of purp buds and id like that around.


I literally just came from ordering that at cz! It's cheap the genes are flame. 
Hellraizer sound like what u want


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

That one flew right over dudes nugget!! The name of the strain is generic weed!! Lol


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know when the tude gets new ufo freebies? and when do they ad new deals? like the hazeman that just left lol??


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

More like "where did all these nobs come from"



karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahahaha ever have that feeling where something goes right over your head?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

Knobs or no0bs? I don't know but I'm about to insist Hempstead makes us all wear badges and secret handshakes to get into this club!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 16, 2011)

To whoever the guy was that cant figure out how to order on CZ, you don't wait for your membership to get upgraded... Your membership gets upgraded once you've made your first order... Just pm Mr. C with your order and hell send you the info.. then once its all said and done ull be able to access all the forums and marketplaces...

Ill be passing out now...(high as fuck...)


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 16, 2011)

If its not letting you enter the forum or market then mr c needs to approve your account.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 16, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Does anyone know when the tude gets new ufo freebies? and when do they ad new deals? like the hazeman that just left lol??


 i think it 's like the first few days of every month, like mayb 3 - 5 of each month that they have their monthly specials... as far as other offers, they come and go pretty much all of the time... you've just got to keep an eye pearched over there pretty much all of the time...
either that, or be a member in one of the most kick ass threads on this site and let you friends do the watching for you, lol..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If its not letting you enter the forum or market then mr c needs to approve your account.


 Im pretty sure he was in the market lookin at the descriptions, but your right if he just signed up he may need to be approved...
I think the approval process is fairly quick though...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 16, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Knobs or no0bs? I don't know but I'm about to insist Hempstead makes us all wear badges and secret handshakes to get into this club!!



You mean this, handshake?.. Duh.Duh..Duh-duhhhhhh....


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea on when the drawing for the tudes amsterdamn tickets are? i entered but have no idea on when or if they would notify me that i was actually entered or when they will let the winner know if they won or not.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 16, 2011)

Still can't figure out why TCVG named that strain Generic Weed? When I think of generic I think of a white can with black letters that say "BEER", not some bomb ass chronic


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

All of his names are like that. 

the '09 Shit Mix <revised> is a random collection of the following strains, so any of these could be the possibilities... ( I added some of the strains I had kept isolated for myself that weren't in there originally )

'09 Shit Mix (now)
Asshat (Big Laughing x GG)
Crappola (Dark Kush (multi phenos) x GG)
Dumbass (Pandora's Box x GG)
Generic Weed (Chemo x GG)
Homewrecker v1 (multi pheno -KULT- x GG) {Lame, & Ditchweed were identifying pheno crosses...}
Mountain Purple (Bigfoot(Hashplant dom) x GG)
Reach-Around (JC2 x GG)
Shit Happens (Silly Widow x GG)
Shit on a Stick v1 (FuC (multi phenos mix - various Sinister Kush leaning majority, 1 Skunk dom) x GG)
Skidmark Remover (KULT{extremely heavy Sinister Kush dom pheno} x GG)
Skinflute (Stinky Widow x GG)
Southern Fried Chicken (Bigfoot(Grimm dom) x GG)
Spunk (Blush x GG)
Stuff (Southern Lights x GG)
Totally Bunk (WWF2 x GG)
Who Cares? (Purple Bud F2 x GG)
Zit (S.A.G.E. x GG)

the Gorilla Grape (GG) stud I used was named Kong... a beautiful Urkle leaning pheno that purpled up on his own in warm temps at the onset of flower


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> All of his names are like that.
> 
> the '09 Shit Mix <revised> is a random collection of the following strains, so any of these could be the possibilities... ( I added some of the strains I had kept isolated for myself that weren't in there originally )
> 
> ...


 those sound real good...the names are awesome lol


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 17, 2011)

> *Reach-Around (JC2 x GG)*


fuckin' cool name! i just had a flashback to a date with, i'll call her a "friendly gal" that i took to see full metal jacket with that kept trying to play innocent & stupid asking me what a reach around was. if she didn't play so many games, i would have showed her, but as i never heard of a tongue bath or a bunch of other things she educated me on, i'm sure she knew or could at least connect the gropes.


----------



## E M (Oct 17, 2011)

Howdy ppl got a new video for ya by devils harvest seeds we will be uploading the rest of there strain soon  http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=the-devils-harvest&prod_url=the-devils-harvest-dazy-jones

Also watch out for breeders boutique videos coming soon


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 17, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> Does anyone have any idea on when the drawing for the tudes amsterdamn tickets are? i entered but have no idea on when or if they would notify me that i was actually entered or when they will let the winner know if they won or not.


Sorry dude I already won it, I'll send ya a postcard 



Seriously though, what did you put for contact details, because I sent an email saying that this email address is checked regularly and is my "contact". With all their security breaches of late I wasn't sending them an email with proper contact details and phone numbers and shit


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 17, 2011)

HOF re-stock on the Tude....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

The tude are offering another new freebie from Hazeman, take a looksie for ~ "Rocky Mountain High" >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/free-hazeman-seeds-rocky-mountain-high-reg-10/prod_3849.html


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> HOF re-stock on the Tude....


I've had to cancel my HOF purchase plans today as one of my ballasts has phuckin died on me!!
lmao aint that just the way it goes eh... just harvested and picked out what to buy next and would you believe it lol. Probabbly for the best though as "BackFire" is sold out atm anyways . Gotta start re-filling the seed budget now I guess lol.
And thats what I'm wanting to try from HOF the most tbh .


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 17, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> Sorry dude I already won it, I'll send ya a postcard
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, what did you put for contact details, because I sent an email saying that this email address is checked regularly and is my "contact". With all their security breaches of late I wasn't sending them an email with proper contact details and phone numbers and shit


i put my real shit so hopefully i dont have any feds showing up on my door step lol but i really wish they gave more info on when we would know lol


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 17, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> i put my real shit so hopefully i dont have any feds showing up on my door step lol but i really wish they gave more info on when we would know lol


I was expecting an email response as well saying that I was entered at least because the holiday added some spark to what was otherwise a pretty weak seed promo imo.

But I wasn't keen to email them all my real details straight up

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/429430-highlife-seeds-scam-attitude-starting.html


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 17, 2011)

now that would really suck....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 17, 2011)

Skunkie get somethin from hazedman fuck.

I sant that rmh so bad, remember I was just sayin I bdont know why attitude doesn't carry hazeman rocky mountain high.

I might have to make an order.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dam got to make another order lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

A dead ballast has blown my plans for buying this month fella lol. I wants me some Fugu Kush though, when I get my budget back up I'll shoot for a pack, but till then I'll keep on passin on the info of freebie deals on to you all


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

How do you all store your seeds to keep them safe


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> How do you all store your seeds to keep them safe


An ordinary kitchen ware plastic box, seeds in breeders packs or seal baggie's all inside. All covered over with a kitchen towel and stored in the fridge .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

Which of these would you guys start off first?? I've looked into my stash for something to run next and have narrowed it down to a choice between these ~

*"GDP X SFV-OG X Killa Kush"
"Banana OG X Sour Bubble"
"Chem X Cocoa Kush" 
"Wreck D" ~ (ChemD X Trainwreck) - "H3ad Seeds"*

Always the hardest part about growing this is lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> An ordinary kitchen ware plastic box, seeds in breeders packs or seal baggie's all inside. All covered over with a kitchen towel and stored in the fridge .


Thanks man


----------



## taaldow (Oct 17, 2011)

"GDP X SFV-OG X Killa Kush"


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 17, 2011)

[email protected] s33ds!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just got my rmh freebies and main order was fugu kush


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 17, 2011)

I would run Banana OG X Sour Bubble" just to see if really does smells like bananas


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 17, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I would run Banana OG X Sour Bubble" just to see if really does smells like bananas


That would be my vote too!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 17, 2011)

View attachment 1842380These A11s are going right into the paper towels to join Plushberry, Double Barrel OG, and Fire OGs in my next grow


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I would run Banana OG X Sour Bubble" just to see if really does smells like bananas


 another vote for the banana sour bubble skunk.. i'm dying to see what banana weed smells or tastes like tbh... and you can never go wrong with sour bubble either..
what kind of ballast was it that went on you skunk?? was it a digi or a magnetic?? was it older??


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 17, 2011)

I wanna it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I wanna it all!!!!!!!!!


 well, let me write that down in my lil black book kind sir..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

hey all of you tga fans, i just got this email from sow amazing seeds....

Hello,

Once again we hope this email finds you well.



We are happy to announce that we now have stock of TGA Subcool Seeds' ACE OF SPADES!

For a limited time only, we are offering a special promotion on ACE OF SPADES and PLUSH BERRY:
Buy 1 pack of ACE OF SPADES at regular price 
Get 1 pack of PLUSH BERRY at $50 - that's a $25 SAVINGS!
Use Promo Code: PB25
Place your orders early to avoid disappointment.

Thanks for your continued support - best regards


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 17, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1842380These A11s are going right into the paper towels to join Plushberry, Double Barrel OG, and Fire OGs in my next grow


R u poppin the whole pack? I did.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

WELL, that's some bs... i just went over and tried to use the code and it said the codes no good and that it's usage limit has been reached, w/e the fuck that bs means..
i just got that email two fucking minutes ago, complete bs imho...


----------



## Airwave (Oct 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> WELL, that's some bs... i just went over and tried to use the code and it said the codes no good and that it's usage limit has been reached, w/e the fuck that bs means..
> i just got that email two fucking minutes ago, complete bs imho...


If it's the Plushberry you're interested in, I ordered a pack from Herbies yesterday.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If it's the Plushberry you're interested in, I ordered a pack from Herbies yesterday.


 both items where in stock over there, and i'm not the biggest sub fan to begin with, but throw a sale my way, and i'm all over it.. considering they took away the $25 off, i forgot about the order...


----------



## Airwave (Oct 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> both items where in stock over there, and i'm not the biggest sub fan to begin with, but throw a sale my way, and i'm all over it.. considering they took away the $25 off, i forgot about the order...


Ordering from sow would have cost me £50.Thankfully the order didn't actually go through for some reason, so I got them from Herbies instead for £30.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Ordering from sow would have cost me £50.Thankfully the order didn't actually go through for some reason, so I got them from Herbies instead for £30.


 damn, that's a huge difference for sure... i had always thought that subs gear was cheaper than $75 a pack and more like $50...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 17, 2011)

hmmmmm..... <=== you know shit's about to happen

i have a very blueberry leaning northern light x blueberry that needs to be cut.

but somebody around here is all picky & feed up with the sh*t. 

huh? 

if you know gud & gud knows you (*no newbies , dont ask*) & need a run of 15 to 20 primo cuts , give me a PM.

for work ! not play ! <--- i stress, not play

of course you'll have something to trade. cough. rice & beans.


*

pork chops & apple sauce.

yum!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 17, 2011)

If any of you respect my opinion as a seed freak, rocky mountain high is a must have.

Happy burthday too mmeeeeee!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got mine woot


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 17, 2011)

Hazeman must have known it was my bday, and known I didn't get any white grapes, so he dropped the rmh.

Its a sign. 

I'm gonna have to go sell some of my plasma.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 17, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> R u poppin the whole pack? I did.


Yup, and I threw the Pineapple Express and Purple Haze freebees in case I need them. Ordered a new clone machine and the tub was cracked so I may have to order some more beans.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 17, 2011)

i , for one, get the point.

========> happy bday ! lastwood.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 17, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I would run Banana OG X Sour Bubble" just to see if really does smells like bananas


I hope my Banana Kush and Chocolate Banana Kush do too. If not I'm gonna be disappointed. 

Am thinking of a Breeding Project tho. Let me know what you guys think

Space Princess (Black Russian x C99) *x *[Daywrecker x C99] = Space Wreck​
Then Going to cross the selected male offspring back to Space Princess Mom. 

This will be my first attempt to create my own cross. Hope it works out.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 17, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If any of you respect my opinion as a seed freak, rocky mountain high is a must have.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy burthday too mmeeeeee!


*Ordered the madness w/rmh freebees. Respect and Happy Birthday*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 17, 2011)

If i didnt just buy some Bandana, Sin City Kush and Generic Weed from CZ... I would be hoppin on that TGA deal Like a Rabbit in Heat.... (same goes for *Reeferman...) i missed the last *reeferman for the same reason, i had just spend mad dough minutes before the deal started... LoL
My new Name should be BadTiminJ.... 

(my next Mon. order)I had planned on gettin the Apollo 13 bx from sowamazin Mon. and a prob Plush, also Mosca c99 F-1 , and Actual Seeds C-99 , and KOSc99,and JW c99xa-11... My plan was too stock up on all the remaining C99's available for purchase...(the Dr's is too expensive hafta grab him in a few weeks..)
Seems like a good day of shopping...

*lol.....just reading over the posts and i noticed i keep saying reeferman and nobody corrected me.... Was everybody else just as high as i was/~is?....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 17, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I hope my Banana Kush and Chocolate Banana Kush do too. If not I'm gonna be disappointed.
> 
> Am thinking of a Breeding Project tho. Let me know what you guys think
> 
> ...


Youll never know till you try...
*me too..good luck!


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 17, 2011)

don't forget joey weed's C99 x A11s. that's 75% C99 and should have very different genetics than any of the pineapple phenos as his gear leaned towards slightly grapeish haze. i had to grab a pack of those before they're gone as i hadn't heard of the other breeders taking C99 up yet and wanted to try A11 as it sounds funner than JW's too energetic & clearheaded to chill C99s. psychoactivity is always fun. i thought JW's gear smoked a lot like original kali mist, but without the delicious crushed red pepper flavor.

cindy is an awesome breeder for speeding 12 weeks strains up without adding couchlock. 

please do share smoke reports on ALL of your C99s. that's a strain i imagine i'll keep going to for breeding if not smoking as much unless i need to build a full scale pyramid in my back yard.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 17, 2011)

Who wouldn't be stoked about nlXblueberry? Picky fuckin bastard. 


Happy birthday wood!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what kind of ballast was it that went on you skunk?? was it a digi or a magnetic?? was it older??


A cheap(ish) one mate no frills and nothing special tbh, just a >>>http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?categoryID=406&subCategoryID=406&productID=1219 , gets the job done. But lol mate it was only 10 month old my other 2 are over a year an half old and they're an even chaper brand still kickin strong lol . 

"Banana OG X Sour Bubble" & "Wreck D" ~ (ChemD X Trainwreck), are both gonna go in for germ tomorrow, thanx for helping me cut my choice down further guy's . 
So far I have complete germ rate on my Strawberry Alien's too, and I really can't wait to get those goin proper .


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 17, 2011)

> *Who wouldn't be stoked about nlXblueberry? Picky fuckin bastard. *


me! blueberry is already too stoney for my tastes and NL#5 would only make it worse. i'll leave that one to people that actually enjoy getting stoned. that's the kind of gear i give away when i get it in UFO form. anything stoney or skunky has got to go.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 17, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> If i didnt just buy some Bandana, Sin City Kush and Generic Weed from CZ... I would be hoppin on that TGA deal Like a Rabbit in Heat.... (same goes for Reeferman...) i missed the last reeferman for the same reason, i had just spend mad dough minutes before the deal started... LoL
> My new Name should be BadTiminJ....
> 
> (my next Mon. order)I had planned on gettin the Apollo 13 bx from sowamazin Mon. and a prob Plush, also Mosca c99 F-1 , and Actual Seeds C-99 , and KOSc99,and *JW c99xa-11*... My plan was too stock up on all the remaining C99's available for purchase...(the Dr's is too expensive hafta grab him in a few weeks..)
> Seems like a good day of shopping...





hazey grapes said:


> don't forget joey weed's C99 x A11s. that's 75% C99 and should have very different genetics than any of the pineapple phenos as his gear leaned towards slightly grapeish haze. i had to grab a pack of those before they're gone as i hadn't heard of the other breeders taking C99 up yet and wanted to try A11 as it sounds funner than JW's too energetic & clearheaded to chill C99s. psychoactivity is always fun. i thought JW's gear smoked a lot like original kali mist, but without the delicious crushed red pepper flavor.
> 
> cindy is an awesome breeder for speeding 12 weeks strains up without adding couchlock.
> 
> please do share smoke reports on ALL of your C99s. that's a strain i imagine i'll keep going to for breeding if not smoking as much unless i need to build a full scale pyramid in my back yard.


 I actually did mention, It is definitely a strain one cant leave even though its a hybrid... There is also the Female Seeds c99 which is still available for sale.. i just already have it and dont feel like i need to stock up on it.....
Then HFH(hybrids from hell) made somethong called z99 which was there c99f5 x moscas c99 bx.... it might still be for sale somewhere i just cant find it...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Who wouldn't be stoked about nlXblueberry? Picky fuckin bastard.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday wood!


 makes me wanna pop my northernberry beans now ! lol


Happy Bday Wood


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 17, 2011)

HAPPY B-DAY WOOD!!!!!!
our birthdays are pretty close..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 17, 2011)

It's LW's Bday?? Shit I didn't realise. Happy Bday LastWood. You old phucker you lol Have a good one mate. I would have sent you a card if I'd have known fella.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks all, means alot.

Mmmmmm. The anesthesia is ready. Gonna flush her for 3 days, n then chop her Saturday.

And then buku should be done next weekend. Its nice to have some dried n cured bud around. I smoked nothin but oil for like 2 weeks. I LOVE the pineapple express. Gonna chop the rest of the pe tommoro. Was gonna do it today but was busy w/ family.

Lilbsdad, glad you got that rmh. Its one of those super bomb totally underrated cuz its not an "og" strains. Hey man, try cloning in coco. I always have shitty results. But in coco I'm like 95%. Even with high temps. 

I even sucked with my cloner until I got a 1 on 4 off timer. If your temps are high and you constantly spraying you can actually overwater them. The stems would rot.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 17, 2011)

happy birthday wood. 

mine is next month.

fuck man...i thought this thread was hard to keep up with before....the new additions to the club made it impossible to keep up lol.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 17, 2011)

Happy BD Dickhead,


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 17, 2011)

Hazey grapes you are softer than a bowl of butter on a hot summer day!! To piney or Stoney wtf is that? Happy bday wood


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey everybody got some updates on the journal checkem out tell me what yah think links at the bottom


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a buddy with a masters degree in botany. He told not to mist the tops( leaves) of my clones. He said that u want the clone to need to make roots and that if u are spraying the leaves they take in water that way. So it actually slows down your cloning process
Just some food for thought. It more against the grain of what a lot of people say and do I know.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have a buddy with a masters degree in botany. He told not to mist the tops( leaves) of my clones. He said that u want the clone to need to make roots and that if u are spraying the leaves they take in water that way. So it actually slows down your cloning process
> Just some food for thought. It more against the grain of what a lot of people say and do I know.


Yes, but until they actually _have_ roots, they have no way of taking in water.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 18, 2011)

I think thats kinda the point of not misting. If they arent gettin water through their leaves it encourages them to root faster because the only way they can is to root. They should have enough energy stored up to make roots. I mist very sparingly if ever. I also trim the tips of my leaves off of my clones.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I actually did mention, It is definitely a strain one cant leave even though its a hybrid... There is also the Female Seeds c99 which is still available for sale.. i just already have it and dont feel like i need to stock up on it.....
> Then HFH(hybrids from hell) made somethong called z99 which was there c99f5 x moscas c99 bx.... it might still be for sale somewhere i just cant find it...


The femaleseeds C99 are crossed with Maroc. I did just notice that sensibleseeds now has an outdoor C99 but I am assuming it is still crossed since femaleseeds makes it as well. http://www.sensibleseeds.com/female-seeds-cannabis-hemp-marijuana.html Just saw they are now doing pick n mix over there as well


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't ever mist my clones, in my experience, karma's buddy is right. I misted them the first couple times and only half rooted and they looked drowned out, so I kept misting them less and less and they kept gettin better. Now I never mist and have 100% root rate. I don't even use a humidity dome.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

Me either. No mist just light watering around the edge of the cup or pot to make the roots search for water unless I'm going aero with them then they go into the cloner.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> I don't ever mist my clones, in my experience, karma's buddy is right. I misted them the first couple times and only half rooted and they looked drowned out, so I kept misting them less and less and they kept gettin better. Now I never mist and have 100% root rate. I don't even use a humidity dome.


Thats the same way I and buddys of mine do it


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

No wonder my clones have not been taking, been trying to figure out the problem. I have been using T5s lately, but I feel like I had more success with fluorescents? Building my new mother room today so I am going to make some changes. And no more misting!


----------



## taaldow (Oct 18, 2011)

i don't mist either i just put them in my home made 5gal cloner roots in 6 days 

cha!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

I use this:




it will root a Popsicle stick!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok so im trying to pull the trigger on some generic weed beans on canazon and how do you place a order?
Do you just email them if so hows payment work? Sorry about all the Q


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 18, 2011)

Pm mr c and he will sort you out.

I mist the dome 5 or 6 times a day. Have too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Pm mr c and he will sort you out.
> 
> I mist the dome 5 or 6 times a day. Have too.


 Thanks wood."....


----------



## taaldow (Oct 18, 2011)

No mist at all for me.
roots in 6 days


----------



## taaldow (Oct 18, 2011)

No mist at all for me
roots in 6 days


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dam that guys fast to reply looks simple enough! What type of payment is easyest for you all?


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 18, 2011)

No spray? No dome? Are you putting the cutting in soil and then putting under a CFL?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah mr c is a diehard.

I send cash cuz to do western union you have to go to an in store location, it won't work online or on the phone. And it costs 10$ western union fee + a 10$ fee to cannazon, so 20$ more. 

They throw in some freebies tho since it costs 20$ more. But cash is bette if ur not in a hurry.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

hi mate, we prefer moneygram or western union its the safest and fastest way of sending a payment internationally

cash in the mail by recorded or registered mail for those who prefer no money trail or small single item orders.

hope that helps, best wishes mr c


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 18, 2011)

just in :

gage green "pepe le chem" with a side order of blazing pistileros "sour bubble x aloha ww" ... not bad.

and, as after dinner mints, 2 BOG blue kush.

yum!


----------



## taaldow (Oct 18, 2011)

i use 5gal aeroponics and sprayer systems


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> The femaleseeds C99 are crossed with Maroc. I did just notice that sensibleseeds now has an outdoor C99 but I am assuming it is still crossed since femaleseeds makes it as well. http://www.sensibleseeds.com/female-seeds-cannabis-hemp-marijuana.html Just saw they are now doing pick n mix over there as well


 I believe the Female Seeds C99 is not crossed with maroc... There is a Female seeds c99 hybrid that is 75/25 c99/maroc... that may be what your thinking of.... Yes they also have an outdoor version as well... 
Gypsy claims to have a c99 f2 from original stock.. for $150-.. They even say Mr. Soul gave it his seal of approval..."Mr. Soul, who gave his thumbs up approval that what was being produced was a true representation of his legendary strain"...
Dutchgrown has an f2 as well (OG BG female x OG BG male), for $120-.. they say they bought a large lot of F1 seed from BG in '01... and started this preservation project....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 18, 2011)

You shouldn't need a dome with an aero cloner. 

In coco you do.

I send my $ in with no trackin number. I put it in a birthday card I had layin around.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 18, 2011)

a) you never ever mist cuts ...the idea is to make those little hookers work for their "water love". 

if i did mist cuts, or felt an emergency treatment was necessary, i'd mist with light root stimulator type solution. 

after years of cloning, i have had to (1x) mist cuts under a dome with daconil (fungicide) because i had the humidity like the uber tropics.

b) misting a dome is the right way ... to raise humidity & keep little children looking happy.

c) if you're hydro for cuts (dwc, aero) , misting would totally defeat the purpose of the action inside the rez.

d) two methods used and appreciated in the mothership lab-opolis : 1) old school rockwool/domes & 2) dwc 

cant do SOG style farming if taking cuts is enigmatic!

to be honest, i prefer dwc.

but i am always prepared to take them old school... like if i loose electricity & there's a need to root those suckers under candle light. 

either way, ever since i switched to an endo/bacto rez solution with light nutes & a touch of kelp powder ...& using my fav rooting powder (love powder cause you can see it) ...my rates are a solid & steady 95 to 97%.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam that guys fast to reply looks simple enough! What type of payment is easyest for you all?


 i do moneygram cause i like the fact that its instant..... but it cost 14$ extra online... and 17$ extra in-store.... and your prob gunna harfta go to a store....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I believe the Female Seeds C99 is not crossed with maroc... There is a Female seeds c99 hybrid that is 75/25 c99/maroc... that may be what your thinking of.... Yes they also have an outdoor version as well...
> Gypsy claims to have a c99 f2 from original stock.. for $150-.. They even say Mr. Soul gave it his seal of approval..."Mr. Soul, who gave his thumbs up approval that what was being produced was a true representation of his legendary strain"...
> Dutchgrown has an f2 as well (OG BG female x OG BG male), for $120-.. they say they bought a large lot of F1 seed from BG in '01... and started this preservation project....


I see, yes the hybrid is what I was thinking of. Did not know they made 2 different ones, but now I see it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam that guys fast to reply looks simple enough! What type of payment is easyest for you all?


I would use the moneygram hellraizer, I've had two envolopes go missing. I am still hoping the second one shows up because I sent it registered mail but I washed my receipt with tracking number so believe I am screwed again. Mr. C said he will make it up to me when I make my cannaventure order, he is a stand up guy. My first envelope I just threw cash wrapped with paper and forgot to pay the international (just threw a stamp on it...lol) and it made it no problem. I will be using the moneygram from now on, not sure why I didn't in the first place. USPS is horrible


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bout to cop some REZ SSSDH... Say that five times fast, rite!..
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze x 5...(i can barely say it twice!!)


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Bout to cop some REZ SSSDH... Say that five times fast, rite!..
> Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze x 5...(i can barely say it twice!!)


 
before you spend that loot, why dont you check out these guys : 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds/cat_289.html


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 18, 2011)

Some guys offering me 100 Himalayan Gold Seeds for 100 dollars. He bought them from overseas (don't know the seedbank), but I'm debating whether or not to purshase because of my lack of knowledge about this strain. So I'm hoping somebody does and can fill me in on this strain as far as yield, how strong it smokes, how big it gets, etc.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 18, 2011)

I use moneygram. Walmart has it only charges $9.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

lamabile85 said:


> Some guys offering me 100 Himalayan Gold Seeds for 100 dollars. He bought them from overseas (don't know the seedbank), but I'm debating whether or not to purshase because of my lack of knowledge about this strain. So I'm hoping somebody does and can fill me in on this strain as far as yield, how strong it smokes, how big it gets, etc.


 I would not buy seeds from "some guy", who "says" he bought them from overseas but "does not know the seedbank". I don't know many people that buy seeds (especially 100) from a seedbank, then sell them for a dollar apiece (unless they are crap). Always buy seeds and motorcycles from authorized dealers.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I use moneygram. Walmart has it only charges $9.


 walmart(9$) was 15 min. away and cvs($17) was 1 min. away.. Damn my Lazyness!!!!!
LoL,....



gudkarma said:


> before you spend that loot, why dont you check out these guys :
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds/cat_289.html


Thx Gud... i actually did go to the Tude.. and search'd SSSDH..... im still debating the OG REZ version was my first pic, im still making my decision... It just so happens that im horrible at making decisions so ive given myself untill 5pm... If i havent decided on something... Well then i guess ill just have to Smoke a fat Spliff and grab another pak of FUGU....



lamabile85 said:


> Some guys offering me 100 Himalayan Gold Seeds for 100 dollars. He bought them from overseas (don't know the seedbank), but I'm debating whether or not to purshase because of my lack of knowledge about this strain. So I'm hoping somebody does and can fill me in on this strain as far as yield, how strong it smokes, how big it gets, etc.


I would def. take LIL's advice, never buy a motorcycle from an unauthorized dealer!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

Bring a mechanic with you if you do!!


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 18, 2011)

I will take the advice. I'll just start shopping from Attitude's website.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

How does the moneygram thing work??


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

lamabile85 said:


> I will take the advice. I'll just start shopping from Attitude's website.


Attitude is great but you might try looking on Cannazon or Sannies as well, both have some incredible fire at reasonable prices. These guys on this thread know fire too, they are the ones who turned me on to these sites. Pay it forward!


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 18, 2011)

i'd definitely say for the price of rez crap (strictly imo) you'd get three packs of gear from sannies, free ship, + a bomb freebie.


mad shack : smelling like shimp flavored ramen noodles with a hint of ass crack : sticky icky sannie freebie

first time i ever grew ^ in a medium i never played with either ... excuse the not so perfect plant.

she is stacking nicely despite the mapito learning curve.

this was/is flowered from a cut.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> How does the moneygram thing work??


 Your basically just giving Moneygram the $ then they give you a Reference #. You give the party who wishes to collect the money the reference #. They then go to Moneygram give them the Reference # and MoneyGram gives them the $....

There like a 3rd party money transfer service....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

That's what I wanted to hear thanks!!


----------



## lamabile85 (Oct 18, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Attitude is great but you might try looking on Cannazon or Sannies as well, both have some incredible fire at reasonable prices. These guys on this thread know fire too, they are the ones who turned me on to these sites. Pay it forward!


Thanks for the feedback. I have looked at many seedbanks. I found a place that sells clones, so now I'm just looking for a quality seedbank. I have received valuable information from this website, so I will continue to take the advice of people who are more knowledgeable than me on this subject

I'm looking for a place that has Tahoe X Chemdawg. Do you guys know where I can find that cross-breed?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

Shrimp flavored Ramen noodles with a hint of ass crack....lmao. Hey Gud, I was reading on Sannies site that e$ko suggests low nute regimen on his strains. I have some Chocolate Rains going and wanted to know if you could elaborate on that (max ppm I should give?).Thanks in advance


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey if you keep fuckin tellin every noob that comes thru here to go to cz then iits going to turn into fucking riu. 

That's why the other site is referal only.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Shrimp flavored Ramen noodles with a hint of ass crack....lmao. Hey Gud, I was reading on Sannies site that e$ko suggests low nute regimen on his strains. I have some Chocolate Rains going and wanted to know if you could elaborate on that (max ppm I should give?).Thanks in advance


 What kind of setup you got going with those ChocoRains? 

secondly, 


gudkarma said:


> i'd definitely say for the price of rez crap (strictly imo) you'd get three packs of gear from sannies, free ship, + a bomb freebie.
> 
> 
> mad shack : smelling like shimp flavored raman noodles with a hint of ass crack : sticky icky sannie freebie
> ...


Mad props to my man Gud-.. what learnin curve they look pretty damn good to me.. 
That Mapito is some Fat Bitch wit a stank sweatty asss, Crack... Its hard to fuks wit...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 18, 2011)

in terms of ppm... nothing more than 750 to 850.

i shoot for about 850ppm early in flower... with root stimulator, enzymes, endo, bacto, and grow nutes. 

personally, i push to 900 to 1000ppm after about week 4 (ish)... with enzymes, endo, bacto, flower nutes, potasium silicate, &, in my case, beastie blooms.

^ with the above you can imagine (with tap h2o too) it doesn't take much of each to get to where i need to be. 

e$ko and i have developed similar chemistry long before we ever started talking... i did switch to enzymes on his suggestion.

i run low(er) ppm to save on nutes & cause plants dont need a turkey dinner every day.... imo, its about balanced nutrition with boosters at the right time.

endo & bacto in my rezzies is something i picked up looking for a reliable cloning sauce (mix) that wards off nasties. works. 

i like a nute schedule that pretty much has a very small ppm increase throughout the entire cycle and maintains ph for days & days.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats pretty close to how i ran my hydro when i did it.... You dont have to push to 2000's like some people do to get results... You could set your res then take readings and if the ppms lower youll know that you need to up the feed a lil bit/ vice versa....
*but Gud pretty much just laid it all out.....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure when Heath Robinson used to do journals here he never went over 850ppm. No more cz talk unless dudes been here for a minute. Keep them buying greenhouse or whatever they want attitude is my recommendation!!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm pretty sure when Heath Robinson used to do journals here he never went over 850ppm. No more cz talk unless dudes been here for a minute. Keep them buying greenhouse or whatever they want attitude is my recommendation!!


Yeah, Heath says he stays at around 1.2 EC which is 600ppm on a hanna meter.

It's always good to say EC readings, it is universal. 

PPM depends on what scale your meter uses.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Yeah, Heath says he stays at around 1.2 EC which is 600ppm on a hanna meter.
> 
> It's always good to say EC readings, it is universal.
> 
> PPM depends on what scale your meter uses.


 Thats true, but most are .7 conversion.. but still i had to say "most".. LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 18, 2011)

I hardly ever go over 600 ppm. I water every day and feed every other day.

If I had a nice camera you would be beatin off to my pineapple express cured bud shots.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm pretty sure when Heath Robinson used to do journals here he never went over 850ppm. No more cz talk unless dudes been here for a minute. Keep them buying greenhouse or whatever they want attitude is my recommendation!!


Gotcha. Greenhouse...lol


----------



## blissfest (Oct 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thats true, but most are .7 conversion.. but still i had to say "most".. LoL


I have a Hanna meter that is .5 conversion, and hearing some of these huge ppm numbers confuses me, lol!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

This is the Hanna I got. Hanna 98136


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> What kind of setup you got going with those ChocoRains?


 I have 25 plants in 5 gal. buckets with FFOF in a 10 X 10 area with (5) 1000w hps. I have a few Chocolate Rains, a couple JackBerry X NYCD, Alpha Dawgs, and a little bit of this and a little bit of that. Thanks for that info Gud


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey if you keep fuckin tellin every noob that comes thru here to go to cz then iits going to turn into fucking riu.
> 
> That's why the other site is referal only.


I seriously didn't think about that. My bad. This thread should be by referral only


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not tryin to be a dick either but have you noticed every thread on there is badass. No stupid questions, no arguements even.

Lilbs that's hella light man that's awesome. No wonder your buds are so fat  how are your lights set up? Just wonderin, is 4k flower and 1k veg? Or all 5 flower? Air cooled hoods? If you ever do a journal id sub 

I have 3 400 watters, I have 2 setup cmh but only 1s on. I'm about to kick the other on for the winter. My backup ballast sits in the closet, I think I should by another hood and run 3 400 cmh in my 4x6 flower room.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sending in some "New" stuff...
-> 4 half-packs of '09 Asshat (Big Laughing x Gorilla Grape)
-> 6 packs of '10 Call Girl (Skank x Gorilla Grape)
{Skank = Sk#1 x ??}
-> 4 half-packs of '09 Skinflute (Stinky Widow x Gorilla Grape)
{Stinky Widow = Sensi Skunk x White Widow}
... this is going to be the one and only time I'm releasing any of these, so...
-> 2 packs of Shit on a Stick v1 (FuC x Gorilla Grape)

topping up the Generic Weed & Homewrecker v1 stock as well...

and there is still some '09 Shit Mix beans to toss in with orders of my Shit, so those are included as well 'til they run out....

this'll be sent in before the end of the month
__________________
...my Shit don't stink... it fucking REEKS 
when the shit hits the fan... I'm usually around... That Crazy Vancouver Guy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why dont u just tell the whole world about it.. its just 10 (full)packs.... LoL
Now its a race to the Finish....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845074View attachment 1845073View attachment 1845070View attachment 1845069Wood, no worries bro. I run (5) 1000W during flower. I have one light in each corner of my room and one in the middle (if that makes sense). Although I currently have the four corners on 750 because my electric bill was getting out of hand. I currently have 3 room going set up exactly the same. I have a guest house in the back of my property that I rent to my nephew who is legal and I have a room set up out there, as well as my garage in the front, and 1 at my GFs who is also legal. I do not have to cool my lights since I live on the coast and temps during the day rarely exceed 78. I run my lights at night and temps are usually around 80 but never higher than 85. I made my rounds today so I will show you all 3. These are day 42 Warlock, SLH, C-99, and SLH


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845083View attachment 1845082Blue Widow and Grape God day 28 of flower. I am almost embarassed to say that Blue Widow was a freebee on this thread.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845099View attachment 1845097GG and BW day 28, not sure why those pics didn't load


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 1845108Day 17 Chocolate Rain, Jackberry X NYCD, Alpha Dawg, and a lot more. I have my A11s, Plushberry, DoubleBarrel, and Fire OG for my next round and just cloned cuttings I took of everything from this room. I am also in the process of building my new mother room with a skylight to cut electric costs. And I can't figure out why I don't have any seeds...lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

My setups are definitely not high tech (you will see a lot of plywood and ducting) but I don't have to cool my lights, don't use CO2, and never have to use AC. The biggest problem I have is relative humidity with all the water in the air from the ocean. I just run demudifier last 3 weeks of flower. Definitely old school, but I make the best of it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 19, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> My setups are definitely not high tech (you will see a lot of plywood and ducting) but I don't have to cool my lights, don't use CO2, and never have to use AC. The biggest problem I have is relative humidity with all the water in the air from the ocean. I just run demudifier last 3 weeks of flower. Definitely old school, but I make the best of it.


 sound slike mine, lowtech for sure but it works


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone tried Billygoat seeds
http://cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/index.php?route=product/category&path=82


----------



## intensive (Oct 19, 2011)

no, but holy crap they have ograskal seeds!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Anyone tried Billygoat seeds
> http://cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/index.php?route=product/category&path=82


I have some "Banana Smack" still to get to at some point lol. 

And we're still missing quit a few of you in here >>> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal.html , Add in your logs to the party


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

Gud the porkchops were well seasoned!! They got a quick liquid marinade then straight on to the grill!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

hahahhahahhahaha.

post #5938 ...first photo is like "wa wa wa waaaaa , lame" ...second to last pics are like a punch in the eye.

nice contradiction.

*

indeed ! my grill skils are UP and nver down !!

now all you need to do is hook me with a suberb rice and bean receipe.

stay focused on my request! 

dont divert. 

i'd rather be patient as the stakes are important. 
both beans and chops of the same thing would be exactly what is needed in my fridge... so i can see with my own eyes. 

though i'd love to marinate with deathstar... my lab is full ...e$ko is sending his new lineup (2012) to me for testing.

i wish i could tell y'all what's cooking... but ...I PROMISE ...dude will not dissapoint ...with his new & unique & elite crosses.

entire new line up except for the flagship : chocolate rain !!!


*

=====> enjoy those chops you hungry hungry bitches 

*

you see how its done?

and you 'll never give away the receipe or i'll out you fast.

~much love to my seedcollecting freaks~


cmt... you next... and i got something very VERY grillable in the works for da beanery!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

Got ya man!! Your recipe will bs safe just like the 12 herb and spices of kfc!!


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

in the immortal words of monty burns : 

[youtube]RnKXiQzgbm0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 19, 2011)

intensive said:


> no, but holy crap they have ograskal seeds!


Rascal got banned at the farm for advertising them there.
But they won't send out of state I think...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

raskel got banned cause that was "flawed logic's" plan all along.

$ sent for that pre-order, how is that returned when (apparently) spain has the highest rate of mail theft in the civilized world?

ahem... in a galaxy far away & some time ago... douche beat me for my karma genetics purchase.

como, yo nunca he mandado cartas a mis amigos en espana?

& i can think of several seedmakers on "the pharm" that advert all over.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 19, 2011)

Logicsays " ifyou don't send ur $ in registered mail (35$ btw) then it WILL be lost, garaunteed."

So deal w/ him if u want but I wiont


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

They were hyping that release all year since before january and anybody who has an ounce of sense could see it was gonna happen too. Hype up these small drops so everybody is fighting to get them when they finally drop. Classic advertising seen mostly in the "video gaming" industry too, and the amount of people who blindly sent cash out was unbelievable imo. All those bad reviews about the place years old and still counting fresh complaints everyday why would you chance it??... For a seed?? There are plenty of other places you can get just the same quality of marijuana but with out the all the hype. 
I'm growing Strawberry Alien Kush atm but it aint from raskal, but rather and imo a much better person to give my money to. Still gonna be dank no matter who's bred it, put the time in as a grower and you can make any strain a 5 star winner.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 19, 2011)

Some chocolate porno
The desription sounds delightful. If it grows dank, its probaly the best deal out there for the money

Lavender, Budhas Sister, Cheeseberry Haze and New York City Diesel have been pollinated with the male from Chocolate Rain, the Cocoa Kush.
This side projekt when making the actual Chocolate Rain turned out to be 'requested' more then we suspected.
For those who have grown Chocolate Rain this is going to be a big suprise to see the actual power of this male from DJ short.
All of the mother clones are elite from Soma, the Cheeseberry Haze from myself.
The Lavender hybrid is colourfull purple to black and has special earthy, lavender spicy, chocolate tastes and smell.
The Budhas sister is the red cherry girl thats has now a more cocktailed chocolate blend, colourful pink. The high cherry tones stay.
The Cheeseberry haze vs cocoa kush turned out to be a real extravagant Cheese, berry, very few haze and (milk)chocolate.
The New york city diesel is chocolate grapefruit/oranges, extraordinary adventure. Even some traces of berry pop up.

This mix is made so that the growers will have it easy to split up the phenotypes cause there is perfekt knowlegde on the parentage.
The differences are very clear.
Togheter with the Chocolate Cheese freebie, this makes a allround Chocolate party.

There are no extreme sativas and the average flowering time is 9 to 10 weeks, the Lavender and Budhas sister can be 8 weeks, few phenos even 7 weeks.
Like any of my seeds and plants, they like it to be kept on low and stabile nute regime.

These 16 seeds carrying boxes of chocolate are a unique opportunity to start your own chocolate factory.
On the hunt for the golden ticket.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

My mailbox was full today with nothing but contraband!!! Lol after planting some beautiful cuts I received I opened another package and the boognish rising was in there so I had to make another run to the nursery to grab some more jiffy pots. It's a good day today!!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

I have two packs of OGR White fire and two packs of White S1's all bought at CC, DJ is straight up.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> They were hyping that release all year since before january and anybody who has an ounce of sense could see it was gonna happen too. Hype up these small drops so everybody is fighting to get them when they finally drop. Classic advertising seen mostly in the "video gaming" industry too, and the amount of people who blindly sent cash out was unbelievable imo. All those bad reviews about the place years old and still counting fresh complaints everyday why would you chance it??... For a seed?? There are plenty of other places you can get just the same quality of marijuana but with out the all the hype.
> I'm growing Strawberry Alien Kush atm but it aint from raskal, but rather and imo a much better person to give my money to. Still gonna be dank no matter who's bred it, put the time in as a grower and you can make any strain a 5 star winner.


It would be insane to send cash to Logic, but CC is the real deal, I have done 3 different orders with CC, fast 100% satisfaction. And now they accept credit cards


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 19, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> ... Still gonna be dank no matter who's bred it, put the time in as a grower and you can make any strain a 5 star winner.


Glad to hear you express that opinion. I have always thought that the quality of the plant is only partially in the genetics but a lot to do with the experience, care, and environment provided by the grower. Seeing you say it gives me a little sense of validity...


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Rascal got banned at the farm for advertising them there.
> But they won't send out of state I think...


They send to the USA, and faster than Attitude or Sannie.

My only problem is you need to sign for it, LOL!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 19, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> My mailbox was full today with nothing but contraband!!! Lol after planting some beautiful cuts I received I opened another package and the boognish rising was in there so I had to make another run to the nursery to grab some more jiffy pots. It's a good day today!!


Excuse me mr.puffntuff but that post turned me from a green thumb to geen with envy! lol im jealous!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Glad to hear you express that opinion. I have always thought that the quality of the plant is only partially in the genetics but a lot to do with the experience, care, and environment provided by the grower. Seeing you say it gives me a little sense of validity...


 
But a terrible grower can take a 5 star strain and still do OK


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

i'd only deal with "flawed logic" if taking an elephant dick was something that appealed to me over something like beggin mr. shapeshifter to let me back on can*etics.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i'd only deal with "flawed logic" if taking an elephant dick's was something that appealed to me over something like beggin mr. shapeshifter to let me back on can*etics.


Have you ever done business with Canna Collective?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

You do have to sign up but they throw in freebies when you order on your bday or fake bday!! All the cuts are potted sitting under their humidome. I'm about to pop the boognish rising so I'll throw pics up in our other thread. Boognish rising = double purple doja x black rose


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Have you ever done business with Canna Collective?


no.

but, i've been registered there for a hot minute.

i just cant get over how some of the seed packs have 6 beans for 40+ euro.

& it bothers me that some gear is selling for the above $+ ...and its untested.



i'll stick to the tude' , my occasional EDIT score, secret cz purchases, and trades with freak-a-zoids.

plus, & let's be real, i get tons of "free" stuff from my homie.

genetics, for me, is easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## silasraven (Oct 19, 2011)

i keep seeing these things pop up i wish seeds were free. they are for everything else


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

silasraven said:


> i keep seeing these things pop up i wish seeds were free. they are for everything else


Get a male plant and a female plant and they ARE free!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i'd only deal with "flawed logic" if taking an elephant dick was something that appealed to me over something like beggin mr. shapeshifter to let me back on can*etics.


lmao...dude, that reminds me, i saw a video the other day on ridiculouness of an elephant reaching into another elephants ass with his trunk and pulled out a big wad of shit and started to eat it...it was nuts..


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> no.
> 
> but, i've been registered there for a hot minute.
> 
> ...


 
I have only done OGR gear at CC, cause it is hard to come by.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 19, 2011)

I got a few beans soaking at the mo - Diesel ryder,Pyscho killer x Herijuana & a fem Jack herer.. 
Won my first bid today.. Not that it had much action..Still felt good..
Grab my goodies and got to scratch the s.a.g.e off the wish list aswell, also got a few other goodies.
Mr nice -Spice
Brothermonk seeds - C99
Sensi seeds- Jack herer

I only put my last JH to soak last night with Pyshco killer x herijuana(last seed) and them Diesel Ryders .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 19, 2011)

blissfest said:


> It would be insane to send cash to Logic, but CC is the real deal, I have done 3 different orders with CC, fast 100% satisfaction. And now they accept credit cards


No need to get defensive fella, my comment was aimed at the farm not the collective lol. I'm glad to hear you've got what you've waited & payed for, but there are loads of people out there still sore but like I said thats their lookout sending out to an unreliable source. This whole buisiness is seedy lol


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I have only done OGR gear at CC, cause it is hard to come by.


imo , he is a whiney pu$$y who likes to get the last word ...with the fire.

i think he makes his stuff hard to come by to keep the prices high.
i think he farms out work to people that cant meet deadlines and have zero biz savvy.
i think he has less than zero biz savvy but loves the hype machine.
i think anybody with a name that has "OG" in front shouldn't be getting beat so much for seed & $ <== city boy speaking
i think every preorder on "the pharm" not filled is his responsibility.
i think if his gear is so awesome why nobody legit knows him in europe uses his shit in crosses (underground not included).

hey i calls it like i sees it.

please let him know i said it too.

that said, you got a pack of wifi for me. LOL.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure cmt/ hillbilly seeds has some wifi in that massive vault he has!! Cmt prolly has his collection down at his local bank in the saftey deposit box!! Lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 19, 2011)

actually...i have no wifi...i grew a cut of it from someone and it was shit weed...would love to get a pack of reg seeds though...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

I just got back to my spot and my lovely dog decided to get her fat ass up onto my counter and swipe a giant piece of mesquite beef jerky!!! Fuckin dog must of had the munchies!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 19, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I just got back to my spot and my lovely dog decided to get her fat ass up onto my counter and swipe a giant piece of mesquite beef jerky!!! Fuckin dog must of had the munchies!!!


 Just smoked some Blue xDawg, and let me tell you.. If i was anywhere near your counter i would get my fat ass over there and take your Beef Jerky Too!!!


----------



## itslogics (Oct 19, 2011)

Question... was Jedi or Deathstar ever in seed form? I thought Deathstar was, and if so anybody wanna give me a heads up on where I can find some? And Gud I definitely agree with you about Rez's gear...I would never pay for his gear, if you guys think subcool is cocky...wait till you meet this guy lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 19, 2011)

Got home and 3 orders in my mailbox at once. Doh!

Exciting tho

New additions ; chocolate mix, dirty harry x dynamite (sannies), double purple doja x black rose (advanced carbide), apollo 11, insane jane


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

Jedi was in seedform. Jedi was made by Cali con. It is deathstar x Sfv og. Deathstar is clone only sensistar(ogre cut) x ecsd.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey puff did u ever get the death star back?

Blissfest u have to sign for orders from canna collective? Like all orders or just credit card orders?

Got some fire exclusive shit in the post today too. It made my house reek. There is no way that the mail car didn't stink. Whatever safe addy anyway. And that was for sure the last time with that addy. So excited about these cuts 

And all my super sour skunks popped. Actually had one set of twins. I've never had that happen. All a11 popped as well.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 19, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Jedi was in seedform. Jedi was made by Cali con. It is deathstar x Sfv og. Deathstar is clone only sensistar(ogre cut) x ecsd.


I see thanks for the info


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I got the deathstar back!! I got a mom being established now and I'm about to flower some if the cuts and some are flying outta here!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 19, 2011)

That's great to hear! Was gonna offer a hand. 

How long does it take most of the time for hemp depot orders? I forget how long my last one took they shipped last Friday


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao...dude, that reminds me, i saw a video the other day on ridiculouness of an elephant reaching into another elephants ass with his trunk and pulled out a big wad of shit and started to eat it...it was nuts..


I watched that! Elephant went DEEP to get that too! Breaking it up into chuncks and eating it...lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 19, 2011)

Ew, sounds like 2 elephants 1 cup.

Puff, I'm gonna start my boogs tommoro.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

Good man!! Are you gonna just do a journal over there or both?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 19, 2011)

Wanna share a tester thread? Probly just there.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

I got some beans from happy haole that I'm gonna do @ the same time.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 19, 2011)

How is haole pronounced? what is a haole?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> How is haole pronounced? what is a haole?


 Nah i think its more haole sounding.... or maybe a lil more emphasis on the h like this, Haole....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 19, 2011)

Haole

Haole (*/&#712;ha&#650;li&#720;/; Hawaiian [&#712;h&#596;ule]), in the Hawaiian language, is generally used to refer to an individual that fits one (or more) of the following: "White person, American, Englishman, Caucasian; American, English; formerly, any foreigner; foreign, introduced, of foreign origin, as plants, pigs, chickens".[1] The origins of the word predate the 1778 arrival of Captain James Cook (which is the generally accepted date of first contact with westerners), as recorded in several chants stemming from antiquity. Its use historically has ranged from descriptive to racist invective.
Surfer term to mean mainlander


----------



## tardis (Oct 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> How is haole pronounced? what is a haole?


Haole is a word that goes from meaning white person, to being very offensive to white people in Hawaii. It is pronounced "How Lee"


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

dont know how i double posted.

im a douche to the bag...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 19, 2011)

tardis would know. 

hawaii all the way.

never been, but this is a shot of ~gud ...gettin his east coast is the right coast freak on.

w/ a big ol' bleezy waiting in the car & a mix cd of johnny cash in the deck.


----------



## blissfest (Oct 19, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey puff did u ever get the death star back?
> 
> Blissfest u have to sign for orders from canna collective? Like all orders or just credit card orders?
> 
> ...


It came registered mail and my mailman wanted a sig. to confirm delivery. No big deal, it came stealth. 

I think DJ at canna likes it that way, so people cant say they didn't get their beans, when they really did.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 19, 2011)

Pistils are so sexy, so delicate, and feminine

I wish girls had pistils for hair, and big trichome boobs lol.

Nothins better than seein them first 2 pistils shoot out.

Such an amazing plant


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> tardis would know.
> 
> hawaii all the way.
> 
> ...


West coast is the best coast, but Johnny Cash rules anywhere!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Didnt know if anybody noticed but the tude restock on tga plush berry


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone want some free pre 98 bubba kush seeds
https://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=27&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=166&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2&redirected=1&Itemid=2


----------



## itslogics (Oct 20, 2011)

how do you spend 250 euros to get the pre98, when they don't even have that big selection of seeds? Good find though, but don't look like they sell much seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Pistils are so sexy, so delicate, and feminine
> 
> I wish girls had pistils for hair, and big trichome boobs lol.
> 
> ...


i'd love to sig this... but its so NOT stupid.

beautifully put.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 20, 2011)

I love gettin that Message that i got a package waiting for me... 
on my way with a hop n a skip to grab those Magical Beans!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 20, 2011)

bros. grimm c99 : grown & selected by e$kobar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> c99 : grown & selected by e$kobar


 nice shots, looks like a nice pheno


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 20, 2011)

^ @ 4 weeks

& ready in 7.

he's working with both the grape & pineapple phenos.


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't know e$kobar was working with c99, that's great! I love c99, one of the all time favorites. Will Sannies be selling these?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 20, 2011)

some sick crosses too. 
all for breeders choice section.

yes. you will be able to score via sannie.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey riu members got a question ive ordered some beans and in trying to do track and trace, the number works
For tracking with royal shipping but what us shipping companing is handling it now and how do i get a track number
For it or does the same # work?


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 20, 2011)

If it's from attitude it's usps. You can use the same tracking # you used on royal mail. Sometimes it takes a day or two after royal mail shows it as overseas until it shows up on usps tracking.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Kk thanks crash


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 20, 2011)

Ummm.. I'm pretty sure its not the same tracking number, there should be 3 different tracking numbers in your dispatched email. One for royal mail, one for usps, and another I'm not familiar with. Each should be labeled.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2011)

Il check wood


Edit just checked and theres only one


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 20, 2011)

Tude same # it just takes a min for USPS to update.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 20, 2011)

My bad idk what I'm thinkin about lol.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey what kind of freebies should I bs getting from paying mr c with moneygram?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 20, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Hey what kind of freebies should I bs getting from paying mr c with moneygram?


With my last order I got _5 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg_


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^ @ 4 weeks
> 
> & ready in 7.
> 
> he's working with both the grape & pineapple phenos.


 yeah it looked about that age .... i dont think i had a grape pheno in the Cindy, but i deff had an Apollo 11 grapey pheno...the cut i had before the one i have now


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 20, 2011)

Anyone here grown Sputnik?

OMFG my Space Princess smells like blueberry candy. Never quite experienced anything that reminded me of a charms blowpop.

Sputnik 2
and
Sputnik 2 x Black Russian beans are on there way.

Got Boongish Rising (black rose x DPD) today. Woot!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a blueberry widow that smelled like that!! It was sugary smelling.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I had a blueberry widow that smelled like that!! It was sugary smelling.


 yeah good way to put it..kinda like grape cotton candy might smell


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 21, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I had a blueberry widow that smelled like that!! It was sugary smelling.


Yea that's what I'm getting. Granted I've grown plenty of fruity weed but this is something else. If I touched it and didn't know it was a plant, I'd swear I just grabbed a wet oozy blueberry blowpop.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea that's what I'm getting. Granted I've grown plenty of fruity weed but this is something else. If I touched it and didn't know it was a plant, I'd swear I just grabbed a wet oozy blueberry blowpop.


 makes me wanna eat it lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> bros. grimm c99 : grown & selected by e$kobar


 heres the link to that male, its a diff thread with better pics, and i added soem full montys for ya


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/478434-male-thc-pictures-2.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 21, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Anyone here grown Sputnik?
> 
> OMFG my Space Princess smells like blueberry candy. Never quite experienced anything that reminded me of a charms blowpop.
> 
> ...


i would kill for those sputniks ....


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 21, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> OMFG my Space Princess smells like blueberry candy. Never quite experienced anything that reminded me of a charms blowpop.


Bluejeans=furiously scribbling down "Space Princess" on my Bucket List (100 strains I wanna grow before I die)


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 21, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> heres the link to that male, its a diff thread with better pics, and i added soem full montys for ya
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/478434-male-thc-pictures-2.html


He's pretty sexy looking too!


----------



## blissfest (Oct 21, 2011)

Just ordered Dank house seeds Double Barrel OG and Strawberry Alien Kush from CZ

Anyone here grown them?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i would kill for those sputniks ....


I don't think you'll have to dude. 

Id kill for gorilla grape. Hmm if there was only a way we could work something out so that nobody has to die...  dude ill def make sure everyone at 'netics gets hooked up after I start my breeding project.

Space Wreck is comin'


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 21, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Just ordered Dank house seeds Double Barrel OG and Strawberry Alien Kush from CZ
> 
> Anyone here grown them?


 the skunk munkie is growing that double barrel og out atm i do believe..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 21, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I don't think you'll have to dude.
> 
> Id kill for gorilla grape. Hmm if there was only a way we could work something out so that nobody has to die...  dude ill def make sure everyone at 'netics gets hooked up after I start my breeding project.
> 
> Space Wreck is comin'


i think our paths will cross soon..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gorilla grape  if only


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Got my kos c99 and tga ace of spades today. They shipped them last Friday. Way faster than my last order.

Edit: from hemp depot. I'm two for two from them


----------



## Airwave (Oct 21, 2011)

I've received my Plushberry, Deep Psychosis, Chocolate Rain and Jackberry x K.O. Kush.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 21, 2011)

I started soakin the dpd x black rose yesterday. Since I committed to starting these It means I have to move something into flower a bit ahead of schedule. It will be ok tho. The 2 white widow fems, 2 la cheese fems, 2 nl fems, and 1 armageddon are all about 6" tall. Were all fimmed a few days ago and will be x-planted and flowered by Monday.

Also have 2 of the 3 nl blue clones into flower 10 days ago and my 2 walhallas.

I have 1 surviving legion clone. And she's lookin rough. I'm sure she will make it, but the 3+ week rooting time + they were semi fried when they got here. Its too bad because I'm so anxious to try this one but its gonna be a while before I can flower her. At least 6 weeks.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

That malberry seeds preservation pack on hemp depot is calling my name


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah man. I think the next thing I buy is gonna be deep phaze.

Omg its so dank looking.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I've fallen for kos gear big time. I've got their c99 and iron Cindy can't wait to pop them. And I think the only thing that would stop me from making shish99,black Malawi, and deep phaze my next order would be if e$ko(spelling?) drops his c99 first! Either way I'm getting those as soon as the shish99 drops

I'm actually suprised more peeps from here werent all over that iron Cindy. Sounds like a fire cross to me plus its limited addition and cheap to boot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I've fallen for kos gear big time. I've got there c99 and iron Cindy can't wait to pop them. And I think the only thing that would stop me from making shish99,black Malawi, and deep phaze my next order would be if e$ko(spelling?) drops his c99 first! Either way I'm getting those as soon as the shish99 drops


 is it called Cherry Malawi he carries? it looked real good on paper

KOS that is


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah they have chunky cherry Malawi too. But I like the sounds of the black Malawi personally


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

they all sound liek winners lol

thanks


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 21, 2011)

Kos kicks ass greenman420 and the rev are rocking shit


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

True. Lol thanks to u and puff for turning me on to them! Like u said that chunky cherry looks great on paper but the photos look like its super leafy IMO. Which has stopped me from grabbing a pack. Fuck trimming. I'm really hoping my super sour skunk takes after the super skunk in that department. Cause it was a breeze to trim


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> True. Lol thanks to u and puff for turning me on to them! Like u said that chunky cherry looks great on paper but the photos look like its super leafy IMO. Which has stopped me from grabbing a pack. Fuck trimming. I'm really hoping my super sour skunk takes after the super skunk in that department. Cause it was a breeze to trim


 Well i noticed the when HD added em they had F-4 cindy, and JWs went extinct lol....i had to mention nit and thier gear sounded pretty legit, there older folk to so no BSing with them, which is the way it should be lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

The c99 I got from them are f3s. And I agree they both really seem to be doing it right. Rev really knows his shit. I love how he explains why to use this and not that in his soil recipe. I plan on running his recipe soon. Probably in about 6 months when I'm done with school. So I'll be around more.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah yur right they are 3's i wanna pull triggers on these Deep PHaze..i think its for me lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh man we gotta stop talking about them! I just about pulled the trigger on deep phaze and el jefe! I was just over there looking at the shish99. I have to be patient so I can just grab em all at once. My girl wants the black Malawi too so I at least I wont have to pay for those! Bonus!!! I wonder when those will be in?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

its a sickness you know..........a sickness

but i dont wanna seek help LMAO


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuck it. At least it's not crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

Very true! my brother used ot lqaff at me until he started collecting..now hes all OCD to LOL


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah kos is badass. I want deep chunk too.

The chunky cherry is kinda leafy but its old school and that's how old school sativas were. They have been bred to how they are now, its not natural. Especially since outdoor plants are leafier than indoor plants.

But I bet its so bomb. Weed doesn't taste like that anymore. I'm hopin for some good flavors from my sage. They are pretty leafy but puttin on weight nice.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

good call, stuff was a lil leafyer back in the day...im glad some breeders are going back to old roots , not that the new stuff isnt good, but i really miss that olden days weed lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 21, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Just ordered Dank house seeds Double Barrel OG and Strawberry Alien Kush from CZ
> 
> Anyone here grown them?


I got some DB-OG in flower atm and have just set off some SAK. I have journals goin over on CZ. Also rockin some FireStarter atm too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah. Everything is such a poly multi hybrid. Not bad, but it gets ridiculous.

That's why I haven't got down on any dank house yet. I want the double barrel and strawberry alien kush but even those are like insanely hard for me to comprehend what they are really made of. 

I knoiw it doesn't really matter but idk I am a sucker for old school stuff


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 21, 2011)

Strawberry Bubba, is on my bucket list of to grow strains and this was the closest I can find to it atm mate lol with the SAK. Doc @ DHS is one skilled fella and his parent strains look second to none imo. What you waiting for LW pull that trigger bro. The DB-OG are no slouches either.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Strawberry Bubba, is on my bucket list of to grow strains and this was the closest I can find to it atm mate lol with the SAK. Doc @ DHS is one skilled fella and his parent strains look second to none imo. What you waiting for LW pull that trigger bro. The DB-OG are no slouches either.


Hey Skunk I have Strawberry Bubba beans gifted to me a while back I'm pretty sure. I'll have to dig thru my stuff. U at the 'nettics?

Anyhow.. that Firestarter looks interesting. U have a journal link somewhere?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 21, 2011)

Nan na na nan na, holy smokes batman really!! Yeah mate I'm on both of the sites, here's a link to my CZ thread mate >>> http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1111, I've also got one goin in the Dankhouse section and will be adding to the "Jaws Gear" forum there too. TradeMaster is now hosting his own corner on CZ fellas/ladies.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Nan na na nan na, holy smokes batman really!! Yeah mate I'm on both of the sites, here's a link to my CZ thread mate >>> http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1111, I've also got one goin in the Dankhouse section and will be adding to the "Jaws Gear" forum there too. TradeMaster is now hosting his own corner on CZ fellas/ladies.


I'll go thru my stuff 2mrw and find em. PM me ur list over at nettics.. I dont get on CZ much.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 21, 2011)

You need to clear you inbox @nettics mate lol, I'm sending you my list asap


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 22, 2011)

done. sorry. ive gotten a million PMs lately.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 22, 2011)

What's shaking wit those breeders boutique engineers dream? I clicked on their av and it threw me to sea of seeds anyone heard of this joint? That site had Devils harvest seeds too any of you all fucked with either one of em?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 22, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> What's shaking wit those breeders boutique engineers dream? I clicked on their av and it threw me to sea of seeds anyone heard of this joint? That site had Devils harvest seeds too any of you all fucked with either one of em?


I received my Deep Psychosis from Sea of Seeds without any problems.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> What's shaking wit those breeders boutique engineers dream? I clicked on their av and it threw me to sea of seeds anyone heard of this joint? That site had Devils harvest seeds too any of you all fucked *with either one of em*?


 what are you asking if the site is legit, or if the strains the dank fudge nugget candylicious, whiteout blizzness drippin goodness?? please clarify...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 22, 2011)

Both if anyone has used either the site or the breeder.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 22, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Both if anyone has used either the site or the breeder.


I have n't used the site puff but i have grown/growing a few of the BB strains. I have the Engineers Dream and Psycho Killer in flower at the moment.. and a re-veg DPQ and DOG ..
The ED in the middle 3wk flower


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> good call, stuff was a lil leafyer back in the day...im glad some breeders are going back to old roots , not that the new stuff isnt good, but i really miss that olden days weed lol


 Yah i know what you Mean... I got an old school Sativa goin right now... Its not too potent (compared to todays standards) but it gives you a nice up happy social high... The pics below are @56 days.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

kewl lookin plant...it looks pretty old skewl


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Both if anyone has used either the site or the breeder.


 I havent used them(seaofseeds), but they are legit there endorsed by GreenHouse(Douches)...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> kewl lookin plant...it looks pretty old skewl


Thx.... but i forgot to rotate the Pix..... Here we go....
The top cola is somewhere off to the left, i pretty much have to bend anything sativa.. this Tent is only 5'7"...


----------



## ppz (Oct 22, 2011)

Be careful with these guys with payment. I sent cash for just 40.00 to avoid moneygram payment. I know stuff is lost in mail but these days it is rare and is 99.9 % chance that my money did arrive. With all the seed companies that have given me excellent service I won't be risking sending them moneygram or whatever other ways they recommend payment.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 22, 2011)

Kick rocks ya lying bastard!! You came to the wrong thread spewing that rubbish. Mr c is the homey to the regulars on this thread. Go buy some of those pimping genetics from greenhouse we will stick with the lame genes at the zon!! Sheesh the nerves of that dude!! He could of at least read the last 3 pages of this thread b


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 22, 2011)

2 months ago I popped my whoe 6 pack of riot seeds (sweet pink grapefruit x arcata trainwreck). 1 cracked but none popped at all, all duds.

I emailed riot and he was super cool, said he'd reship. Then nothing for 2 months. I just blew it off like wtf ever I don twannt them then anyways (but I really did)

Got a package today, 10pack of sweet pink trainwreck and 5 pack of "the scream" which is a f4 of sensi star, (riot f2'd a bx2 of delta 9's sensi star bx2)

Kinda cool. I've always wanted sensi star.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 22, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Kick rocks ya lying bastard!! You came to the wrong thread spewing that rubbish. Mr c is the homey to the regulars on this thread. Go buy some of those pimping genetics from greenhouse we will stick with the lame genes at the zon!! Sheesh the nerves of that dude!! He could of at least read the last 3 pages of this thread b


LMAO... like White Widow?? Arjans Anus is ready in about 60 Days. You have to wait till it goes from milky to amber.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2011)

ppz said:


> Be careful with these guys with payment. I sent cash for just 40.00 to avoid moneygram payment. I know stuff is lost in mail but these days it is rare and is 99.9 % chance that my money did arrive. With all the seed companies that have given me excellent service I won't be risking sending them moneygram or whatever other ways they recommend payment.


 lol, he just posted this same bs in the the next pp thread... and i said the same thing there that i'm saying here..

even if your money don't show up, mr c will make sure that you get something for your money... maybe not what you paid for, but he will allow you to pick something from a very large list of genetics that he has from trades and from breeders, etc, that he will send it their place..

simply ask skunk munkie what happened when one of his orders money didn't show up ... he was allowed to pick a pack of beans from mr c's large list of beans, and was pretty happy overall..

why is it these people with two posts talk the smack.. too funny...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 22, 2011)

I chopped my anesthesia today too. Can't wait to try it. I let it go a bit more amber than normal but its an indy dom and I'm testing its "bedtime" qualitites. 

So far 2 dpd x black rose have pushed out 1/2" tails.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2011)

Shit I did money gram and western union with mr.c everything is a ok with me.


What's up guys what's the new strains out???

I'm working hard at hardly working lmfao!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2011)

J


TheLastWood said:


> I chopped my anesthesia today too. Can't wait to try it. I let it go a bit more amber than normal but its an indy dom and I'm testing its "bedtime" qualitites.
> 
> So far 2 dpd x black rose have pushed out 1/2" tails.


 what's the smell like on the anasthesia? Yield? Always wanted to try it just never ordered it.

Dpd x black rose hmmm sounds like u got some fire flame over there! Good k everybody's way!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 22, 2011)

Wbw hazeman givin out a 10pack of rocky mountain high(mikado x colorado green bud) with every order.

And sannies choco mix is back


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

ppz said:


> Be careful with these guys with payment. I sent cash for just 40.00 to avoid moneygram payment. I know stuff is lost in mail but these days it is rare and is 99.9 % chance that my money did arrive. With all the seed companies that have given me excellent service I won't be risking sending them moneygram or whatever other ways they recommend payment.


bullshit....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> bullshit....


 lol.. yah, he had the same exact post in the thread called the next potpimp, and i said that i called bs, and that if your money don't show up that mr c will still take care of you in one way or another...
he replied to it again, but i haven't gone back to look at what he's said yet..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. yah, he had the same exact post in the thread called the next potpimp, and i said that i called bs, and that if your money don't show up that mr c will still take care of you in one way or another...
> he replied to it again, but i haven't gone back to look at what he's said yet..


 i read that shit lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 22, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i know what you Mean... I got an old school Sativa goin right now... Its not too potent (compared to todays standards) but it gives you a nice up happy social high... The pics below are @56 days.....


Sweet! Ya know, back in the day, I didn't know jack about Sativa vs Indica or the name of anything I smoked, but I sure as heck wish I had HALF the seeds I sprinkled* across the countryside in my late teens and early twenties...


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 22, 2011)

to who it may concern, sorry if i havent replied to your pm's yet...got quite a few and ive been real busy...i plan on catching up on shit tomorrow.

a couple quick updates...
i got my 2nd attitude order and my sannies order this week, still waitin on the hazeman order from the tude. the kos c99 is above ground and growing fast as fuck. also, this colored plushberry is a few days in to curing and it tastes like luden's cough drops...and more importantly it is potent as fuck, cant smoke it in the morning before work cuz it makes me kinda stupid lol....too bad it didnt yield much at all...

edit - forgot to mention, today is day 6 for my clones and all 3 have roots....gotta love it, the 2 purple urkle cuts were in the fridge since july and they still rooted in under a week...plants are amazing....


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ... also, this colored plushberry is a few days in to curing and it tastes like luden's cough drops...and more importantly it is potent as fuck, cant smoke it in the morning before work cuz it makes me kinda stupid lol....too bad it didnt yield much at all...


I had a friend with a something Kush like that. Gave me a real case of the dumb and was wicked as hell, but alas, she only got like 5 grams dry...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

Yah that guy is def. Spewing Bullshit.. Cuz i Pm'd Mr. C not 3 days ago about a separate matter not relating to lost payment, but relating to Beans in all their glory... 
I dont wanna get into the details but he got back to me within 24 hours.. Ill say this, He was in no way obligated to help me out but he is gunna do it anyway, thats the kind of guy he is.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah I had a package go missing, and even though I'd lost my PO reciept as well the big fella still trusted I'd sent out and took care of me with a more than generous offer. I like a lot of you here have built up a good amount of trust with MrC and from the private chats & buisiness I've done with him he's no rip off artist imo. We had great contact via pm throughout the whole process of waiting and when my package still wasn't there after 2 weeks, he was more upset than I was about it. We spoke in "chat" about everything and have everything sorted too. And I have been compensated for my loss with some pretty special strains that imo are gonna be better for me than what I originally ordered tbh. 
Most places would just have told me I was the one trying to pull a fast one and to go elsewhere and bitch about it lol, but no with MrC I've been treated more than fair and am confident about my next one goin through no problem too, I'm just waiting for the CV & Bohdi drops along with a few others lol.
MrC & Cannazon rock and I for one wont stop doin buisiness with the guy either just cos some idiot with 3-4 posts says he got ripped. Our UK post workers aint the most reliable and trusted either. I've had many parcels go missing from all kinds of orders from many companies lol even my first ordered copy of "Dead Island" got stolen on route the first time round (bastards!! lol).


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 22, 2011)

> *I sure as heck wish I had HALF the seeds I sprinkled* across the countryside in my late teens and early twenties... *


now you're making me pine for all of the bagseed i had in the 90s ranging from 1 roadkill skunk through a range of hybrids (even one with RARE whirrled phylotaxy... branched in 3s instead of 2s) up to maybe a dozen or more differently sourced mexican brick strains. i PARTICULARLY missed the two beans i named spicy after trying them in a nickel sack and getting the same delicious crushed red pepper flavor original kali gold used to have. sadly, when FINALLY presented with the opportunity to STOP getting nothing but fucking stoned again, i couldn't resist sampling leaf trim from everything until i stressed it all out and it died, but even so, that leaf trim beat the living shit out of any evil stoner bud i've bought in NY after indicas invaded & polluted


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> now you're making me pine for all of the bagseed i had in the 90s ranging from 1 roadkill skunk through a range of hybrids (even one with RARE whirrled phylotaxy... branched in 3s instead of 2s) up to maybe a dozen or more differently sourced mexican brick strains. i PARTICULARLY missed the two beans i named spicy after trying them in a nickel sack and getting the same delicious crushed red pepper flavor original kali gold used to have. sadly, when FINALLY presented with the opportunity to STOP getting nothing but fucking stoned again, i couldn't resist sampling leaf trim from everything until i stressed it all out and it died, but even so, that leaf trim beat the living shit out of any evil stoner bud i've bought in NY after indicas invaded & polluted


I know what you mean... i actually got an indica and a sativa goin too from NY bagseed.. The sativa is Beautiful and Lovely exactly as she should be.. But the Indica is another story.. Ive actually dubbed him X-Man cuz every Leaf is different..... I always feel bad when i hafta cull a plant... pic---> @23 days flower..(i was given a bunch of random bagseeds ranging from 10-30 years old, so it was testr time)
Here are the Sativa's..... @56days...
Attachment 1850441Attachment 1850442


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

Just picked up my tude order 
Mr nice seeds medicine man
Hazman white grape stomper
Hazman white cheese
Apolo 11
Got to love the tude less than 7 days


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 22, 2011)

a-11 just recently sold out too... i cant believe it lasted as long as it did..... and less than 7 days, Thats gotta be a Record!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2011)

I know!! Awsome results with the tude so far


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 22, 2011)

I feel jealous I never jumped on the Apollo11's. But since Ive aquired over a dozen new strains in the past few weeks I don't feel too bad.
Apollo13 is bangin, Cindy is Sexy, and I'm sure another strain from the Genius line has got to be hella sweet but Ughh.. I just bought a new ballast (GOT MY PHANTOM 600W TODAY!!) and I want this new 30amp light controller and a new Xtrasun reflector, then next harvest add a couple more HID..I wanna light this place up like the Starship Enterprise. 

Bodhi genetics are great. I loved my Purple Moonshine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Wbw hazeman givin out a 10pack of rocky mountain high(mikado x colorado green bud) with every order.
> 
> And sannies choco mix is back


 Thank you for the heads up bro..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just picked up my tude order
> Mr nice seeds medicine man
> Hazman white grape stomper
> Hazman white cheese
> ...


 Where the hell is white grape stomper?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

It was a hazeman promo not av now


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Idk why I get so drunk every Saturday. My girls always geet me vip n we got free vodka n redbull all nite. I Still spent 30$ on beer tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Popped 10 ace of spades this morning. I've been wanting this strain since it dropped. Once they arrived I didn't have the patience to wait. Some of my a11s and super sour skunks are above ground.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2011)

I got a super banging headache!! Wedding receptions wreck havoc


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I got a super banging headache!! Wedding receptions wreck havoc


The Cure... 1 part Grease - 2 parts Dank


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm all over it!! 5dollar hollar Chinese takeout!! Humbolt headband


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 23, 2011)

as much as i cant stand mr. shapeshifter, guy is definitely no crook.

i love the 99.9% part. 

i love those bagseed grows.

i love this mad shack attack i snip'd early from da back.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

@cmt I ordered those glass vials to store my Beans in.. I foundem on ebay for dumb cheap.. i did it like ~2 weeks ago... There comin from China though and its takin forever to get here..
I cant believe im so fuckin excited to organize my collection its ridiculous!!!

1 question though, everything that I've read and also that I've seen so far in commercial seed package when shipped with silica gel says to me that that the two, seed and silica, should never touch.. However in the pictures of your collection you clearly dont follow these rules... 
I was wondering if you think i would be wasting my time separating them with a piece of cotton?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't let them touch but idk. I don't use desicant at all.

If you had all your vials in a tackle box, and had desicant in the tackle box outside of the vials it will have the same effect. Its nit goint to be more himid inside the vials than it will be inside the tackle box. 

Haven't weigh'd the anesthesia, still pretty wet. Gonna be dank. Idk if it didn't like the 85* temps or if it normally dreads out but it did. I like it, remibds me of livers or cheese it didn't do it till the last week or two.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> @cmt I ordered those glass vials to store my Beans in.. I foundem on ebay for dumb cheap.. i did it like ~2 weeks ago... There comin from China though and its takin forever to get here..
> I cant believe im so fuckin excited to organize my collection its ridiculous!!!
> 
> 1 question though, everything that I've read and also that I've seen so far in commercial seed package when shipped with silica gel says to me that that the two, seed and silica, should never touch.. However in the pictures of your collection you clearly dont follow these rules...
> I was wondering if you think i would be wasting my time separating them with a piece of cotton?


 some banks ship theres in those small vials that have cotton in them, which i've always liked, just a pain in the ass sometimes as the beans can get lost in the cotton balls, but other than that, i like the cotton personally...

and when you're all done with your's, why don't you come on over and help me organize my mess that i like to call my bean collection.. i've got plenty of bud to smoke us out the entire time..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

i gotta do somethign with my gear to, it all outa order and it makes me crazy.....im a lil OCD about my collection now lol

maybe today ill do that, put em in alphabetical order and in sativa, indica and hybrid catagories


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i gotta do somethign with my gear to, it all outa order and it makes me crazy.....im a lil OCD about my collection now lol
> 
> maybe today ill do that, put em in alphabetical order and in sativa, indica and hybrid catagories


 damn, now i found who i want to help me organize me shit dizzle, lol.. i'm about the farthest thing from being ocd about pretty much anything, lol.. then i see like cmt's shit and i all think to myself how much of a slob i am and how much help i really need...
anyone in the tri state area who wants a smoke session and is willing to help me out, pm me, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Have any of you ever germed seeds in those rly thick absorbant paper towels? Only 3/6 dpd x br have germed so far, wondering if it has to do with the paper towels. There great for cleaning. 

The cleaner quicker picker uper FROM BOUNTY!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, now i found who i want to help me organize me shit dizzle, lol.. i'm about the farthest thing from being ocd about pretty much anything, lol.. then i see like cmt's shit and i all think to myself how much of a slob i am and how much help i really need...
> anyone in the tri state area who wants a smoke session and is willing to help me out, pm me, lol...


 lol im OCD about my beans..buts thats about it lol ... the rest of my life is unorganized and sloppy...im not gonna lie there LOL

but yeah thats my dream.....all organized so i can jus whip it open and find what i need were its sposta be ...if you lived a lil closer this could turn into a smokey day of seed fileing

and........thisis rediculous..but i wanted to print laber stickers out to LOL liek with all the 411 liek flo time and the genetics....im going overboard


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Have any of you ever germed seeds in those rly thick absorbant paper towels? Only 3/6 dpd x br have germed so far, wondering if it has to do with the paper towels. There great for cleaning.
> 
> The cleaner quicker picker uper FROM BOUNTY!


 i've never used them, but i don't see why they would screw up germing seeds, unless maybe they have some sort of chemicals in them for cleaning??? just a thought..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, now i found who i want to help me organize me shit dizzle, lol.. i'm about the farthest thing from being ocd about pretty much anything, lol.. then i see like cmt's shit and i all think to myself how much of a slob i am and how much help i really need...
> anyone in the tri state area who wants a smoke session and is willing to help me out, pm me, lol...


Yah i know what u mean as soon as i saw cmt's setup i was like I gotta step my game up.. He had it organized by Reg/Fem then by Breeder and then each vial had a label with a # which i assume corresponded to a Master List. Its a simple system but Extremely Efficient... As of right now i just have mine in a Tupperware container with silica..
But as soon as my Vials get here, ima grab me a Tackle Box, a Label Maker and get to work.. and just like Dizzle whenever i start to do something i get super OCD so its gonna be one Fine lookin collection....
Yah i love it when they come in those lil 1.5ml vials with silica with the foam inserts, all my dinafems came like that... 
Thx wood for the advice..
--the vials--


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've never used them, but i don't see why they would screw up germing seeds, unless maybe they have some sort of chemicals in them for cleaning??? just a thought..


 never really thought baout the chem factor....good call mang.....what i noticed with the thicker PTs is that if i dont get to the seed right away the taproot grows into the cloth shit....then i gotta perform battlfield surgery to extract the lil fucker....i like the shitty cheap thin stuff for germing, i just fold one sheet into a 2" x 4" peice and stick it in a baggie


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lol im OCD about my beans..buts thats about it lol ... the rest of my life is unorganized and sloppy...im not gonna lie there LOL
> 
> but yeah thats my dream.....all organized so i can jus whip it open and find what i need were its sposta be ...if you lived a lil closer this could turn into a smokey day of seed fileing
> 
> and........thisis rediculous..but i wanted to print laber stickers out to LOL liek with all the 411 liek flo time and the genetics....im going overboard


 i'm a printer by trade dizzle... but for my last grow, i went all crazy and went into the computers at work and printed up labels for all of the plants that i was growing...
for ex, it would say... mk ultra, indica dom, og kush/ affy.. 65 days... 
i would love to see the look on someone's face when they find that file on the computer and try and figure out wtf it all means as i no longer work there...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Have any of you ever germed seeds in those rly thick absorbant paper towels? Only 3/6 dpd x br have germed so far, wondering if it has to do with the paper towels. There great for cleaning.
> 
> The cleaner quicker picker uper FROM BOUNTY!


Yeah I have before and never had a problem mate, I sow direct in coco now after a chat with an oldtimer on another site he turned me onto the oldskool lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm a printer by trade dizzle... but for my last grow, i went all crazy and went into the computers at work and printed up labels for all of the plants that i was growing...
> for ex, it would say... mk ultra, indica dom, og kush/ affy.. 65 days...
> i would love to see the look on someone's face when they find that file on the computer and try and figure out wtf it all means as i no longer work there...


 yeah man, thats exzactly what im talkin bout right there...thats perfect!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Thx skunkie.no chems racer but I've noticed in the past, when I have 2 or 3 paper towels stacked up to keep strains seperated, the one on the bottom sometimes won't germ rite.

So iwas wonderin if there just to thick.

I usually use the crappy cheap ones that you could print newspaper on too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Have any of you ever germed seeds in those rly thick absorbant paper towels? Only 3/6 dpd x br have germed so far, wondering if it has to do with the paper towels. There great for cleaning.
> 
> The cleaner quicker picker uper FROM BOUNTY!


Bounty is a reputable company so id doubt theres anything in there but Wood.. 
However they do use chlorine to bleach most paper towels, since the Quilted Quicker Picker Upper is so frickin Thick it might have more chlorine residue leftover than most of the thin paper towels would...(not really a concern)


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 23, 2011)

i use those thick towels.

love them as i only need to wet them once & put it under an upside down bowl.

i DO like to leave the towel "krinkled" so air passes through it.

for some reason, i've had similar issue once with mold vs. the thick paper towel ...ever since i gave some breathing room never had the problem again.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i use those thick towels.
> 
> love them as i only need to wet them once & put it under an upside down bowl.
> 
> ...


 i dunno why i do that to but i leave some air pockets as well....i guess it jus makes sense


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks gud, that's a good idea. I have checked on em a few times, pretty much the only way to fuck up a germ is to drown em.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

you could always leave a straw inbetween the paper towels...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

thats to big, id worry about the tap root catchin to much air


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

Yah good point, i was thinkin more coffee stirrer straw less Mc'd-s gigantor Straw though....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 23, 2011)

Here are some pics you might enjoy.... there from that bagseed staiva i posted a few pages back @57 days flower... one pic is a single hair.. the other is a closeup of a leaf....

Ohh and one of the Indicas... Its a girl!!!!!!! time to break out the cigars and put a stork on the front Lawn!!


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been germinating in rapid rooter plugs. They're easy and have woked great for me. I've tried several other methods, but I'm liking the rapid rooters the best.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I've been germinating in rapid rooter plugs. They're easy and have woked great for me. I've tried several other methods, but I'm liking the rapid rooters the best.


 i use rapid rooters as well, but i'll still germ the seeds first, then put them into the rr's.. i don't know why, i just like being able to see that the seed is good and has popped and is ready to go i guess..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah rapid rooters are the shit. The only problem is you gotta buy 25 at a time and if you let em dry out they are worthless I always zip loc em and mist the inside of the bag but it only lasts so long. 

I've tried rehydrating them, dunking them in water, if you get them too wet they fall apart easily. They won't hold moisture as well after they have dried out.

Which isn't a problem if you put them directly into coco or soil, but with cuttings, I find a small cup of coco (1 oz like the ones for rinsing your mouth of toothpaste)works much better for holding moisture. 

Puff n batskunk, how's ur dpd x br germ rates? I mean they still have plenty of time before I give up, only been in pt for 48 hrs


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't start them yet. I went and checked on my clone room and I have mites!!those fuckers. So I gotta give em a couple doses of neem before I start the others. This is the first time Ive ever had the fuckers.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah rapid rooters are the shit. The only problem is you gotta buy 25 at a time and if you let em dry out they are worthless I always zip loc em and mist the inside of the bag but it only lasts so long.
> 
> I've tried rehydrating them, dunking them in water, if you get them too wet they fall apart easily. They won't hold moisture as well after they have dried out.
> 
> ...


 that's too funny as i do the same thing with my rr's, bury them in one of those one ounce or w/e they are solo cups with some water as i find they don't dry out nearly as fast when i do it that way... i also like to use cfl's for the first week or so of life for seedlings as cfl's don't tend to dry shit out the way hids do...
i don't know how many seeds i must have killed when i first started growing by throwing them right under hids and having them dry out and die on me..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha racer I did that too, put the rr in the cup with water in the bottom. Now I just use coco. Holds moisture way better. I would have to spray the rr with a squirt bottle a few times a day if I didn't leave water in the cup,

So now, I have a black 72 cell tray and dome, I fill the cup with coco and put the cup in the cell, then the dome. I don't like putting the coco directly into the cell ciz you can't get it out, and it has a hole in the bottom of the cell so I can't leave water in the bottom without the cup.

This has been the method for my cloning too and its working very well.

Odly, I took a few 5" cuttings, 3 days later I took one cutting so big the top was folded over like 1", the big clone rooted like 3 days before the smal one and started 3 days later, ! Small one still hasn't rooted. 

I have heard big clones work better in coco, by the time I took it out of the dome its like 9" tall and ready to flower.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 23, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I didn't start them yet. I went and checked on my clone room and I have mites!!those fuckers. So I gotta give em a couple doses of neem before I start the others. This is the first time Ive ever had the fuckers.


Damn I fuckin hate mites. Dealin with them is the only time I step away from organics. I use organicide and pyrethrum foggers. The pyrethrum foggers aren't organic but they r made from flower I'm pretty sure.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 23, 2011)

The neem seems to kick ass. I've never had these fucking things before so we will see


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 23, 2011)

===> azmax


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm a printer by trade dizzle... but for my last grow, i went all crazy and went into the computers at work and printed up labels for all of the plants that i was growing...
> for ex, it would say... mk ultra, indica dom, og kush/ affy.. 65 days...
> i would love to see the look on someone's face when they find that file on the computer and try and figure out wtf it all means as i no longer work there...


Sounds like some shit I'd do. Wait, no, let me rephrase that. Sounds like some shit I've done... like printing out the FIM instructions to the network printer down the hall...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah rapid rooters are the shit. The only problem is you gotta buy 25 at a time and if you let em dry out they are worthless I always zip loc em and mist the inside of the bag but it only lasts so long.
> 
> I've tried rehydrating them, dunking them in water, if you get them too wet they fall apart easily. They won't hold moisture as well after they have dried out.
> 
> ...


I haven't started them either, just got them actually. I'll probably crack a few sometime in the next week.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 23, 2011)

Anything stellar on the horizon in the seed worl?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 23, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I haven't started them either, just got them actually. I'll probably crack a few sometime in the next week.


 i've had my br x dpd beans for idk, a good year / year and a half now, and i haven't gotten around to cracking any of them as of yet either, so i'll be watching to see how your's turn out for sure..
sounds like it's going to be killer imo, but sometimes you never really can tell till you see them grown out..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've had my br x dpd beans for idk, a good year / year and a half now, and i haven't gotten around to cracking any of them as of yet either, so i'll be watching to see how your's turn out for sure..
> sounds like it's going to be killer imo, but sometimes you never really can tell till you see them grown out..


With growing seeds I see it is a love/hate relationship. I love and hate sometimes the anticipation of finding those keeper phenos. But I hate growing something I get real excited about because of a breeder's desciption and have it turn out opposite of my expectations. This doesn't happen often but it's such a commitment and every inch of grow space is so valuable. What I love too is the hunt for these gems, and acquiring them like a fanboy in a comic book store diggin through the bins. Not to mention the look on your buddies face when you pull out five different jars labeled things like Space Queen, Sonic Boom, Purple Moonshine,Apollo13 etc.. 

Once at a family fourth of July party I showed up with a backpack filled with jars. Sent a pipe one way around this big lineup of picnic tables side by side, and another pipe in the opposite direction so it'd eventually meet a person at the same time in a circle. 
What went from a lively party full of people chatting and running around, rockin out to good tunes transformed to a bunch of 40 to 50 year old dudes (my uncles) and their wives sitting quiet and relaxed. Hardly anyone was talking and everyone looked so dazed. OMG it was classic. Those dudes think theyre so hardcore.. ya know the biker types.. and I just kicked all their asses in 15 minutes with TGA and Bodi power!! I'll never forget that.

Oh yea the point? Umm. Variety! Haha. I knew I had one. With seeds you get variety and so many possible outcomes and surprises in store for the grower. 

I actually feel like I can't stop sometimes. Feeding the addiction. One jiffy at a time.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting lemon stomper, first time around with ggg gentics. Anyone have any grow reports or pics of them? I know skunkie is a forum staff at ggg. I checked around, and not too many people growing them on there yet.


----------



## malignant (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anything stellar on the horizon in the seed worl?


 Sagamertha has strawberry d-line, and Mandala has Kalichackra again. The kalichackra is an amazing high and a decent producer. I finished a j an hour ago, I'm retarded stoned, and I've been smoking it all month.

Does anybody know where to find headband?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

You can get headband off cannazon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

itslogics said:


> I'm thinking about getting lemon stomper, first time around with ggg gentics. Anyone have any grow reports or pics of them? I know skunkie is a forum staff at ggg. I checked around, and not too many people growing them on there yet.


i was looking at that but what throws me is its not sold out and its the only stomper left hmm?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

itslogics said:


> I'm thinking about getting lemon stomper, first time around with ggg gentics. Anyone have any grow reports or pics of them? I know skunkie is a forum staff at ggg. I checked around, and not too many people growing them on there yet.


I do mod the GGG board and just keep the place free of spam and keep the peace really. I'm not a paid part of the team or anything lol, I and a few other members on the site there & here too are running some new testers atm though and that same oppertunity is available to any decent growers capable of completing a full journal w/ pic's for the site. They're still a new outfit in the seed scene and are only a small operation atm too. Just 2 guy's rocking some fresh X's and strains not to be sniffed at either imo. They've been making strains/seeds for a while now and have now decided to officially enter the seed game as they already supply a lot of Bud & clones to cali med paitients anyways and made the next step only recently.
Deffo ones to watch for future greatness .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey skunk you ever run tga ace of spades?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey skunk you ever run tga ace of spades?


No mate, it's still pretty new though. I've only done CheeseQuake from TGA and wasn't impressed at all by the lack of potencey tbh. I'm looking at something else from their line up though that will maybe meet my needs. I'm after ~ pure power in a flower!! lol
"Karmasabitch" has just landed a pack though, and I'm sure he'll fill us all in soon enough . I'm waiting for him to give me a heads up on the super sour skunk too, as I'm sitting on a pack myself thanx to one of my brothers from another mother here. Also have some reg "Thai Super Skunk" too, to get through at some point


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cool cool as i look at pics of the ace of spades it looks steller!! Trying to peice together a order but most tude stains
Are on back order that i want 

So if you know of something worth a try let me know


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 24, 2011)

My ten pack of ace spades lasted a day at my house. They are in the paper towel as we speak.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

I plan on ordering ace of spades today along with a few other goodies......a-13 bx is def one of em..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 24, 2011)

Where did u find a13bx in stock?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

SAS......im gettin it in 10 minutes just gotta make a deposit and its off to the races!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

What would you recommend... G-High, Escaped, or Mystery Girl... I havent done any of em.. and everything else is sold out sep for Cheese Bx....
*i like surprises now and then i might go with the 15pk mystery....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 24, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I plan on ordering ace of spades today along with a few other goodies......a-13 bx is def one of em..


 A13bx is a great strain. Soldout online. The photos on the tude Sub used are my own. I had a keeper pheno that looked exactly like the mom when I ran a few of the A13bx testers for Sub a couple years ago. Sweet, citrus funk like plant with a soaring high that keeeps you elevated. Great party and social smoke.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> A13bx is a great strain. Soldout online. The photos on the tude Sub used are my own. I had a keeper pheno that looked exactly like the mom when I ran a few of the A13bx testers for Sub a couple years ago. Sweet, citrus funk like plant with a soaring high that keeeps you elevated. Great party and social smoke.


 its not sold out, it hasnt been sold out for weeks....... its in my cart right now.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 24, 2011)

Ohh really? Was at the tude recently and a couple other places. Id say if u can grab a pack do it. Its a great strain.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

yah im just deciding what else i want... That pic is great by the way!!
Prob jus get Ace of Spades and Plush


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey batman skunk u ever do the ace of spades? Or smoke it even?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just placed my orders.... One on the 'Tude for:
1 pack JillyBean + 1 pick and mix SpaceBomb (just to get extra UFO)
1 pack Escaped + Free pack RockyMountainHigh
UFO's - CH9 seeds aroma, humboldt and Vintage

Placed order from another place for:
A-13 BX.......

Now making my list for next weeks order...Hmmmm what should i get.. and shouldnt Bodhi and CV of dropped by now, probably gunna happen in the next 2 weeks i guess.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey batman skunk u ever do the ace of spades? Or smoke it even?


No but it looks great. I did get a pack of Plushberry as a gift from the man himself. If I was gonna buy a TGA pack right now though, it'd prolly be chernobyl or the Ace of Spades.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey karma everytime i look at ur Avatar i think to myself.... That kraftee lil bitch, she definitely did it!!!!
Yah im starting to pick up atleast 1 TGA pack with each of my orders to add to the collection... 
I think with my next order Chernobyl will prob be the one ill get... Unless CZ gets that drop then ill be broke.....


----------



## tardis (Oct 24, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey karma everytime i look at ur Avatar i think to myself.... That kraftee lil bitch, she definitely did it!!!!
> Yah im starting to pick up atleast 1 TGA pack with each of my orders to add to the collection...
> I think with my next order Chernobyl will prob be the one ill get... Unless CZ gets that drop then ill be broke.....


Try Qrazy Train. If i'm not mistaken it has the same mother as Chernobyl, but instead of Space Queen father TGA used Querkle. THe taste is earthy with aftertaste of sparkling wine, its really really good. The high is both body and euphoria. Really a great strain and such great smoke.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats a pretty damn good description...... ill prob grab the QrazyTrain after i grab Chernobyl.....

Seed Collecting - More Addicting than Heroin? Tonight at 11...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

My CZ ordered arrived today that was crazy quik, faster than the tude!!
I'd haftoo check but I think it was shipped like last tuesday... Can't wait to see what my freebies were...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

man, what the fuck is wrong with some people, i swear to christ... some dude just posted a lil youtube video of his plants asking for help... after i watched his video i clicked on some of the related videos, and i can't believe how many assholes post up videos of the packaging that their gear comes in...
i mean really.. what fucking good comes out of showing the damn package the shit comes in?? oh well, at least i had fun calling every one a fucking idiot asshole, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, what the fuck is wrong with some people, i swear to christ... some dude just posted a lil youtube video of his plants asking for help... after i watched his video i clicked on some of the related videos, and i can't believe how many assholes post up videos of the packaging that their gear comes in...
> i mean really.. what fucking good comes out of showing the damn package the shit comes in?? oh well, at least i had fun calling every one a fucking idiot asshole, lol...


 

That's my Boy......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

It's why I don't bother on there anymore RB, too many idiots and petty argueing I lost interest in it lol. The showing of seed parcels takes the cake though as a way to show customs whats goin on.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It's why I don't bother on there anymore RB, too many idiots and petty argueing I lost interest in it lol. The showing of seed parcels takes the cake though as a way to show customs whats goin on.


 yah, i don't go over there too often, well at least not for grow's and shit, and i really couldn't believe the number of people all them showing off the outside of the packaging and all for the world to see... i just don't understand their thinking, even if i didn't belong here, i'd have enough common sense not to do shit like that... idk sometimes..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 24, 2011)

What kind of freebies did you get? Since we ordered the same beans it's like getting a preview.


----------



## Eastcoast419+1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone have legends ulitmate indica....lui? Canada Line


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

OGraskal now being carried by SAS...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> man, what the fuck is wrong with some people, i swear to christ... some dude just posted a lil youtube video of his plants asking for help... after i watched his video i clicked on some of the related videos, and i can't believe how many assholes post up videos of the packaging that their gear comes in...
> i mean really.. what fucking good comes out of showing the damn package the shit comes in?? oh well, at least i had fun calling every one a fucking idiot asshole, lol...


 
see, as much as i would love to mod, i'd be banning people left & right.

in my very strong opinion, what you just related is a ban worthy offense.

did guy show the package with his addy? 

even showing how they come = ban
talking about it generally = suspension
details in discussion = ban

& on & on.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> What kind of freebies did you get? Since we ordered the same beans it's like getting a preview.


 You talkin to me puff.. how u know we ordered the same Beans...LOL i gotta start rememberin what i post
For clarification Alphakronik bandana and sincity kush paid via moneygram (get extra with moneygram) 
I gotta pick up the package from my Mailbox (offsite) ill go do that now.......
Also with every TCVG purchase you get a 5 pack of his '09 shit mix which is 
*'09 Shit Mix* (now)
*Asshat * (Big Laughing x GG)
*Crappola * (Dark Kush (multi phenos) x GG)
*Dumbass * (Pandora's Box x GG)
*Generic Weed *  (Chemo x GG)
*Homewrecker v1*  (multi pheno -KULT- x GG) {Lame, & Ditchweed were identifying pheno crosses...}
*Mountain Purple*  (Bigfoot(Hashplant dom) x GG)
*Reach-Around*  (JC2 x GG)
*Shit Happens*  (Silly Widow x GG)
*Shit on a Stick v1*  (FuC (multi phenos mix - various Sinister Kush leaning majority, 1 Skunk dom) x GG)
*Skidmark Remover*  (KULT{extremely heavy Sinister Kush dom pheno} x GG)
*Skinflute * (Stinky Widow x GG)
*Southern Fried Chicken*  (Bigfoot(Grimm dom) x GG)
*Spunk * (Blush x GG)
*Stuff * (Southern Lights x GG)
*Totally Bunk*  (WWF2 x GG)
*Who Cares?*  (Purple Bud F2 x GG)
*Zit * (S.A.G.E. x GG)

Its the Alphakronik/Moneygram Freebies im curious about...... Ok ima jet nd go pick that up be back in 20min..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

just wanted to say that sow amazing is now carrying ogr's gear... just the white s1's and the white fire... i know some people don't like sending cash or paying via money gram / western union like over at canna collective and at sow amazing you can pay via credit card..
i just ordered some wifi and a pack of the ace of spades from sub.. i know, i know gud, what can i say, lol..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaha yeah we both ordered the generic weed. Lol I paid moneygram


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok Puff here it is besides the previously aforementioned freebies.....
Cannetics Malawi Gold (3)
Cannetics Cheese x Haze f2 (3)
Sour d x OG Kush x Malawi Gold x CheesySmurf (3)
And the packaging looked exactly like this....


I am very Pleased......

Hey RB i think we read the same NewsPaper i do believe you left something out this time though.....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice packaging!! That's lowkey


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yah the customs declaration said BobbleHead......


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Im like super curious now about how this bagseed Sativa is gunna turn out... It has absolutely NO permeating smell no dankness whatsoever... you could grow a fields worth behind P olice HQ and noone would fuckin notice and its @ 60 days... but if you stick ur nose right up onto those tender nuggets and close your eyes you could swear that your smelling an orange??(just double checked its orangey/fruity)
and it looks pretty killer.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 24, 2011)

If it doesn't smell, then its happy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If it doesn't smell, then its happy


Im glad shes happy but the fact that its already been 8 weeks and it looks like its gunna be a bunch more is kinda pissin me off....
But i do like Tropical Island Fruit Punch...LoL 
I wish i had actual seed of this plant so i could grow more or took a cut..... but thats what re-veg is for....


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 24, 2011)

II love reveggin. I'm revegin my anesthesia n super vigorous heavy yielding pineapple express. I kinda wish I kept the small one, it yoelded ok for its size, but I kepr the yielder. The big one smells n tastes good, but the small one, it was so sweet it smelled like fruity pebbles.

The anesthesia is nice. Nice hashy tasting wth a hint of skunk. I definately need to keep a good strong indica around.

I'm excited about by g13 bx, escaped, and rocky mountain high.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 24, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thats a pretty damn good description...... ill prob grab the QrazyTrain after i grab Chernobyl.....
> 
> Seed Collecting - More Addicting than Heroin? Tonight at 11...


Chernobyl is fire. Everyone I know who's sampled that stuff says its one of the best they've tried. Its potent! At least mine was. Leaves turned dark red, magenta colored... tasted like lime. It in a way reminded me of SpaceDawg and Snowdawg. One of my favs.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

I got the Escaped and RockyMountanHigh today.... I too am excited as well..LoL
Yah Re-Veggin really is a gd-send.... 
Jiminy Willikers Batman, that chernobyl looks fuckin sweeeet.........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2011)

I just place a order for gage green good ideas mixed gems.. I hope I get some fire gems out of this especially a grape stomper or sour grapes


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just place a order for gage green good ideas mixed gems.. I hope I get some fire gems out of this especially a grape stomper or sour grapes


 do they tell you what could be in the pack at all wyte? or is it a complete guess??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mixed Genetics. 
At the Gage Green Genetics laboratory, we find seeds everywhere. Instead of throwing unlabeled or misplaced seeds away, the seeds go into a separate container labeled "Good Ideas." In the "Good Ideas" container, every seed is a potential champion. We germinate these seeds often to find those hidden gems and they never fail to surprise us! Genetic Facts Mixed genetics 6 - 18 Weeks High quality medicinal.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shish99... u know what i mean.......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 24, 2011)

Fuck I just came from over there. I had to secure my order before I posted!!!! Shish99!!!! I know exactly what u mean. Think Im gonna add the black Malawi and deep phaze too. Might even grab the el jefe


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey fellas about the GG Good Ideas mix here's more insight for you ~ 



> expect to get a variety of our strains not only limited to the unreleased stuff. Many times, while packing seeds or counting, single seeds will get seperated from the pack or get left in a corner. When this happens, we don't take any chances so the seeds are placed in the Good Ideas pack. You should expect seeds from the Grape Stomer BX to Mendo Montage to Colombians to OG Kush. Could be anything we've bred.
> 
> However, you can be sure that the seeds were grown with care and the seeds came from very healthy plants, so thr seeds will be of superb quality and will germinate into magnificent plants. "M4k" @ Gage Green


Loads of new stomper X's on the way and these are gonna be very special imo. Leia OG (Skywalker OG X Stomper OG) looks to be that bit extra special though


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

And also BODHI, and CV... are gunna drop randomly soon... 
(and TCVG has some GG x's dropin any day now.... the look pretty good)

*thx Skunk for the info... Yah im ecited too.. It seems a lot of great stuff is comin out over the next month or so.... Im lovin it.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

These are great times we're living in, spoilt for choice is just one way of describing it mate. has Shish99 dropped yet then??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey skunk get this... this whole time i thought ur avatar was a skull wearing like a turban thing with a big brown feather comin out of it with like gold trim or wutever.....(my home computer setup is like a big 40" screen[tv] and im far away from it)..I logged on from work today and i saw it from an actual computer screen all up close and hd-like...LoL I finally saw the fuckin monkey chillin on the skull and the smoke/clouds and everything.... That is def. one SkunkieMunkie....LoL


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey fellas about the GG Good Ideas mix here's more insight for you ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a re they your plants there skunk?? if so, god damn fella, lol.. looking dank.. if not, why not, lol..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> These are great times we're living in, spoilt for choice is just one way of describing it mate. has Shish99 dropped yet then??


Yah man get it while its hot!!!!
*nah but seriously.... he aded some black malawi(Black Durban f1) M x (Cherry Malawi f1) and deep space tooDeep Chunk (M) x Romulan


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 24, 2011)

That deep space sounds good too. What to do what to do?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

Skint again lol, all my seed budget is gone now till next year and with the Raskal gear at SAS too I'm gonna have to get a real job at this rate lol. But I have enough to get through for now so I can't complain much. And RB they are not my pic's mate, they're from the GGG site and are Keyplays work. I have some Leia OG and another Grape Stomper X goin in a test run though and will be adding mine up once I have them in full bloom mate.


----------



## tardis (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn the Leia OG sounds amazing. Will it be available on the tude soon?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

tardis said:


> Damn the Leia OG sounds amazing. Will it be available on the tude soon?


Not sure on weather the tude will be getting these tbh mate. Soon as I hear though I'll let you know where and when they drop at.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

tardis said:


> Damn the Leia OG sounds amazing. Will it be available on the tude soon?


Nah man.... you gots to wait Months... Once you forget it existed... Then it will appear!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 24, 2011)

scratch that... it appears they update twitter b4 they update the forums... it might be out b4 thennn keep an eye out very limited thoughh...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 24, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> scratch that... it appears they update twitter b4 they update the forums... it might be out b4 thennn keep an eye out very limited thoughh...


Very true, tweet tweet lol. I don't bother with twitter myself but they were running a give away comp for free packs of the "Purple Snowman" last month on twitter. If it's your kinda thing get on there and get in on the action


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Very true, tweet tweet lol. I don't bother with twitter myself but they were running a give away comp for free packs of the "Purple Snowman" last month on twitter. If it's your kinda thing get on there and get in on the action


Nah i dont mess with it i dont even have an acct.. i got like 50 forum accts bot not twitter...lol That pic was just sooo Nice.... Listen i dug up some more info the Leia should be out like any day now like fukin yesterday... They said 3 weeks on 10/4....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 25, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nah i dont mess with it i dont even have an acct.. i got like 50 forum accts bot not twitter...lol That pic was just sooo Nice.... Listen i dug up some more info the Leia should be out like any day now like fukin yesterday... They said 3 weeks on 10/4....


If it goes like the "Inferno Haze" release, there will be a limited drop at the local cali clubs mainly. But M4k recently got a help desk up over on IC, and some of the newer gear is goin for sale through there now too >>> http://www.seedbay.com/
I'm not sure if it's out yet or not though tbh mate.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 25, 2011)

If that Leia OG appears I will eat the corn out of someones shyte for those, and I don't even like corn


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> If it goes like the "Inferno Haze" release, there will be a limited drop at the local cali clubs mainly. But M4k recently got a help desk up over on IC, and some of the newer gear is goin for sale through there now too >>> http://www.seedbay.com/
> I'm not sure if it's out yet or not though tbh mate.


The prob with alot of the ic auctions is there invite only half the time.......(atleast the ones that i ever wanted to bid on...LoL)
nd yahh i noticed that about the inferno haze 14 packs at a club... so if leia really is that limited then it might be invite only as well....
**i just remembered if you buy a lifetime membership to ic you get to bid on the invite only auctions...thats the catch


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

i think there was a way around it in the fine print ill go check......
here it is:
"as some of you may have noticed we have started doing Invite only Auctions and Buy Nows
these are open to IC Mag Subscribers and Donors, you can get a Subscription to IC mag for a year or Lifetime Subscription
they are available on Seed Boutique

We are also opening up the Invite Auctions to Seedbay Buyers that have established Accounts
with more than 10 completed transactions with Seedbay
if you think you are eligable please contact me Via PM with your Seedbay username
and I'll add you in if you meet the criteria"
-ok a lifetime membership is $250 bux (1yr is $100-)
-but it also says you could just donate to ic but it doesn't denote any specific amounts, thats alot cheaper than $250-
-also you could purchase 10 $10 dollar auctions if ur brand new to the site get ~50-100 beans and then qualify for auctions..
So there are different ways to qualify....


----------



## itslogics (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I think I'm gonna hold off on the lemon stomper till the November tude promo, I'm really wanting the la con reg beans..wonder why dna isn't selling regs of them anymore. I think it would be a great cross with some sour bubble that I have. Or does anybody know of a really good lemon tasting strain that flowers between 50-80 days and isn't feminized? I'd really like to test out the lemon stomper since there isn't very much grow reports on it, but I'm accepting opinions lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 25, 2011)

Larry og taste of lemons and is fire


----------



## itslogics (Oct 25, 2011)

really? I've never gotten a hold of any of it, I know there's tons of people that have grown it out. I'll put that into consideration thank you.

Edit: I've been looking a lot into other CC strains, and a lot of them say they have lemon funk or a lemon smell, out of which CC strains that they have, show more of a lemon flavor than the others?


----------



## Crash666 (Oct 25, 2011)

I think thaoe og is supposed to smell/taste like lemons and fuel. Mine isn't far enough along to tell just yet.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If it doesn't smell, then its happy


Oh yeah... I had forgotten that! (Still wayyyyy newbie). I got my Alice situated in a grow box with 2x 300W CFL (65w) but I was having issues with the humidity and she smelled like strong chocolate leather. I finally got a PC fan hooked up in the box and I noticed that past two days that I couldn't smell her at all...it confused me. I was gonna ask about that then I saw this post. Yay! She's happy!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 25, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh, finally a day off...its only been about a month since ive had one lol. i plan on gettin caught up with all your pm's today fellow seed whores 

my hazeman order showed up yesterday....cant wait to get those white grapes goin.

to whomever asked about how i store my seeds....now im interested, what would be the cons for the desiccant touching the beans? ive had them in there for quite a while now and my germ rates are still perfect. 

i thought the cotton in the tubes was so the beans wouldnt rattle around...? 

the ogr gear at SAS is in the regular section....i know the s1 are fems obviously...but are the wifi's fem too?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ahhhhhhhh, finally a day off..


Me too buddy. I just went nearly 2 months with only one day off. Stayin up late on these canna boards tires me out when I'm pullin 60hr work weeks. 

That ORG gear sure is tempting isn't it?
So many good things going around. It's great times we live in. CMT I'm looking forward to seeing those white grapes. Hope you start em pronto buddy. I recently aquired a pack of gorilla grape f2s from TI. I can't wait to rock the gorilla arms. 

Havin real good luck with all the gear I've obtained over at the netics. Bodhi NL#5 x Talk of Kabul (Afghani Landrace), Daywrecker (Headband) x C99.... both these just popped their heads outta the jiffys. I have Jaws Chocolate Banana Kush, Hillbilly Qleaner F2s , and a lone Alphakronik Jackpot Royale under CFLS in my bedroom closet!! lol. I've started all these in partycups under 4 Daylight CFLS in a little rubbermaid box that I glued mylar all around the interior as my bloom room is occupied by some stanky danky mommas. 

I was so pissed yesterday because I lost the piece of paper that I wrote down all the cuts I took and what strain was what rapid rooter and I thought it was gone for good. Found it a lil while ago. Was glad too, didnt wanna get puregooey mixed up with space princess or any of Subcool's Honeymoon Mix ladies. 

Anyone else here receive the TGA Subcool Honeymoon Mix? I have some real nice looking ladies outta that pack. 

I'm really interested in running some wifi. Anyone here have that?

Anyhow. I love this thread as it's filled with some great dudes who really have some awesome gems in their collection. And if you can't show your shit off, what's the point?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 25, 2011)

does anyone know if dna genetics stopped makin LA Confidential and Chocolope in regular seeds? i havent seen them anywhere in months.

just sent my money out for KOS shish99 and deep phaze.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

hey if y'all get bored and wanna see some budporn I just updated with pics
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/245901-batcave-harvest-journal-5.html#post6520099


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> All I gotta say is O.M.G. I never heard of chocolate banana kush... where do I get THIS from? ...Imagine for a moment what that might sound like to a menopausal grandmother who is in love with mj...


It was a gift to me from JAWS. That's all I can say. You gotta do the rest.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 25, 2011)

can someone help me out on nettics? I still don't have permission to check the pages..


----------



## tardis (Oct 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> hey if y'all get bored and wanna see some budporn I just updated with pics
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/245901-batcave-harvest-journal-5.html#post6520099


Beautiful budporn!!!! I can't wait to be as good as you at growing. It seems like you got small pots with giant plants!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 25, 2011)

gotta have a referral bro.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 25, 2011)

Noone listens to me.

Did u finish picking all your corn cmt


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 25, 2011)

itslogics said:


> can someone help me out on nettics? I still don't have permission to check the pages..


Your username doesn't exactly inspire trust I'm afraid fella, and the refferers risk their own place on the board if they bring over someone who doesn't follow the rules there. So you'll need to build up a lot of trust between people before they would even feel they could trust in you. Took me over a year to get an invite, don't take it personal it's just how they do things there .


----------



## LILBSDAD (Oct 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> does anyone know if dna genetics stopped makin LA Confidential and Chocolope in regular seeds? i havent seen them anywhere in months.
> 
> just sent my money out for KOS shish99 and deep phaze.


I have been looking for those Chocolope regs for a long time, they are even sold out of the fems. Hopefully this Chocolate Rain I have going will make me forget about them


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

tardis said:


> Beautiful budporn!!!! I can't wait to be as good as you at growing. It seems like you got small pots with giant plants!


2 Gallon all the way! Hahaha.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a slow process over their @ nettics. I'm glad happy haole finally excepted the invite tho!! That dude is cool as fuck and his crosses are stellar!!


----------



## itslogics (Oct 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your username doesn't exactly inspire trust I'm afraid fella, and the refferers risk their own place on the board if they bring over someone who doesn't follow the rules there. So you'll need to build up a lot of trust between people before they would even feel they could trust in you. Took me over a year to get an invite, don't take it personal it's just how they do things there .


Just curious why my username doesn't inspire trust? and I hear ya about them being careful and what not, I would be exactly the same way. Thanks for the heads up munkie!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 25, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Just curious why my username doesn't inspire trust? and I hear ya about them being careful and what not, I would be exactly the same way. Thanks for the heads up munkie!


"itslogics" <<< the name "logic" is the guy who runs this place >>> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/
I've never seen another seed vendor with as many bad reviews & complaints as this place has, and this is where the "Great Raskal Hype Machine Rip Off" recently went down too lol. 
People in the know will be wary is all I'm saying mate. The more trust and friendship that you build up among people though will ease any worries they may have mate .


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your username doesn't exactly inspire trust I'm afraid fella, and the refferers risk their own place on the board if they bring over someone who doesn't follow the rules there. So you'll need to build up a lot of trust between people before they would even feel they could trust in you. Took me over a year to get an invite, don't take it personal it's just how they do things there .


 jesh, it took you over a year to get an invite skunk?? what's the matter, don't you have any friends?? lol, i kid, i kid.. i don't know who would vouche for someone named skunk munkie either...          :


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> does anyone know if dna genetics stopped makin LA Confidential and Chocolope in regular seeds? i havent seen them anywhere in months.
> 
> just sent my money out for KOS shish99 and deep phaze.


Attitude is giving away 2x DNA LA Confidential regulars with every order over 20 between 11/4 and 11/7


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> jesh, it took you over a year to get an invite skunk?? what's the matter, don't you have any friends?? lol, i kid, i kid.. i don't know who would vouche for someone named skunk munkie either...          :


[video=youtube;kGhjOPeOMmE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGhjOPeOMmE[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> does anyone know if dna genetics stopped makin LA Confidential and Chocolope in regular seeds? i havent seen them anywhere in months.
> 
> just sent my money out for KOS shish99 and deep phaze.


 yah, dna, oppps, i thought that you were talking about the martian mean green and not the chocolope.. as far as i know, they still make a reg chocolope seed.. probably just out of stock atm... i know the fems were out of stock for ages and ages and they've just gotten them back in lately..
but the martian mean green i know for a fact that they are no longer making them in regs as i had wanted a pack for like a year and had a few people keeping an eye out for me for them... pipe dream came on one day and told me that the tude had them listed in stock, so i went over and picked them up asap.. they must have only found like one pack or so as soon as i made me order, they went right back out of stock again..
they've just recently re-released the martian mean green in fems.. i think one of the parents of the cross must have died or something, not exactly sure what went down on that one though..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks bluejeans I am aware of this. That's why it doesn't make sense to me that I can't buy a pack of LA Confidential regulars.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2011)

anyone here have any experience with a company called dutch grown seeds before?? i first saw them on seedinder.eu, then i found a bunch of their gear over on seedbay, and i have to say that they have a lot of nice sounding crosses for sure.. some really really nice sounding c99 x's that caught my eye along with a few others, but i've never really heard anyone mention dgs or heard or read a smoke report or gj on any of their gear..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 25, 2011)

Dutchgrown is cool racer, they have the killer queen if I'm not mistaken.

Lots of nice stuff. There legit. Dutchgrown hangs out on icmag he's cool


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Dutchgrown is cool racer, they have the killer queen if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Lots of nice stuff. There legit. Dutchgrown hangs out on icmag he's cool


 nice, and yah, they do have the killer queen as that was one of the strains i was looking at, lol... i've just never really heard much about them, good or bad.. but then again, i never hang out on icmag either as they seem to be wayyy to political for lil ole me, lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 25, 2011)

If cz members are caught askin for refferals they can be banned. Fyi


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm eyeballin the "DGS Oger99" over at seedbay:
_"OGer99 Banana OGKush x C99 (Banana OGers x C99) Banana OGers from good ol' Orgnkid collides with Grimm's Cinderella 99, and the results will send you to the store for adult diapers!"_
Ughhh I don't need any more f*ing seeds!!! lol


----------



## Airwave (Oct 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If cz members are caught askin for refferals they can be banned. Fyi


Referrals to where? Why does CZ care where other people go?

I don't get it.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 25, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Referrals to where? Why does CZ care where other people go?
> 
> I don't get it.


and u shall'nt. haha sorry i had to.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I'm eyeballin the "DGS Oger99" over at seedbay:
> _"OGer99 Banana OGKush x C99 (Banana OGers x C99) Banana OGers from good ol' Orgnkid collides with Grimm's Cinderella 99, and the results will send you to the store for adult diapers!"_
> Ughhh I don't need any more f*ing seeds!!! lol


Yeah, I've decided to stop buying for a while.

Mr. Nice
36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
4 x Critical Haze - Mr Nice - Reg


The Cali Connection
12 x Mix pack - The Cali Connection - Reg
6 x Tahoe OG Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem
6 x Pre-98 Bubba Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem


Dank House Seeds
13 x Alien Fire - Dank House - Reg
7 x Fire O.G - Dank House - Reg


Sannies
10 x Chocolate Rain - Sannies - Reg
10 x Kolossus - Sannies - Reg
5 x Jackberry x K.O. Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Killing Kush - Sannies - Reg


Breeders Boutique 
10 x Deep Psychosis f3 - Breeders Boutique - Reg 
2 x Casey Jones - Breeders Boutique - Fem


TGA Subcool Seeds 
10 x Cheese Quake - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
5 x Plush berry - TGA Subcool - Reg
2 x Chernobyl - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
2 x Dairy Queen - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg


Afro pips 
10 x Senegel Haze - Afro pips - Reg


Dinafem
7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
7 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Blue Hash - Dinafem - Fem
2 x Blue Widow - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Diesel - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical Jack - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Cheese - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Power Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x California Hash - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Fruit Automatic - Dinafem - Fem




Sure Fire Seeds 
5 x Firestarter - Sure Fire Seeds - Fem


Greenhouse Seeds 
5 x Super Lemon Haze - Greenhouse Seeds - Fem


G13 Labs 
5 x Pineapple Express - G13 Labs - Fem
2 x Super Skunk - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour Candy - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour AK - G13 labs - Fem


Seedsman
5 x Big Bud - Seedsman - Reg
5 x OG#18 X Skunk#1 - Seedsman - Reg


Barney&#8217;s Farm 
5 x Tangerine Dream - Barney&#8217;s Farm - Fem


T.H Seeds
5 x Bubblegum - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x DarkStar - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x Heavy Duty Fruity - T.H.Seeds - Reg
2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Burmese Kush - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x S.A.G.E - T.H.Seeds - Fem


Spliff Seeds
2 x Purple Power - Spliff Seeds - Reg
2 x Haze#1 - Spliff Seeds - Reg


Reserva Privada 
2 x Purple Wreck - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Cole Train - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Kandy Kush - Reserva Privada - ?


DNA
2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
1 x Sour Kush - DNA - Fem
1 x Sleestack - DNA - ?
1 x Skunk #11 - Dutch Passion - Fem


Dutch Passion 
1 x Orange Bud - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Blueberry - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x Mekong High - Dutch Passion - Fem
1 x White Widow - Dutch Passion - Fem


Homegrown Fantaseeds
2 x Cheese - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Armageddon - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Northern Lights - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem


Magus Genetics 
1 x Motivation - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Wappa - Magus Genetics - Paradise - Fem
1 x Warlock - Magus Genetics - Fem


Royal Queen Seeds 
1 x Auto Northern Light - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Special Queen - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Blue Mistic - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen Seeds- Fem
1 x Ice - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem


Serious Seeds
1 x Chronic - Serious Seeds - Fem


KC Brains 
1 x Crystal Paradise - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Haze - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Brazil x KC - KC Brains - Reg


La Blanca
1 x Kannabia - La Blanca - ?
Paradise
1 x Sensi Star - Paradise - Fem


Miscellaneous
12 x Exodus x Dream Time - ttt - Reg
10 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg
3 x Larry O.G - Fem
3 x Sour Kush x Cheese#1 - Reg
2 x Big Bud#1 - Reg

Plus I should have an order from CZ hitting my mat tomorrow.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I'm eyeballin the "DGS Oger99" over at seedbay:
> _"OGer99 Banana OGKush x C99 (Banana OGers x C99) Banana OGers from good ol' Orgnkid collides with Grimm's Cinderella 99, and the results will send you to the store for adult diapers!"_
> Ughhh I don't need any more f*ing seeds!!! lol


Yah i was checkin out the same shit yesterday... The name just caught my eye, Then the description was like Motherfucker I sound Good dont I... Yah thats right u know i do Bitch.....

@cmt..... Yah Everything i could find about proper seed storage says keep the silica gel separate from the seed.. I couldnt find out why... I assume its beacuse if you decide to use silica instead of powered milk or rice... Since silica is a much stronger desiccant than the other two it might suck too much moisture out from inside the seeds after a certain period of time, this unusually dry environment theoretically will lower germination rates over time. (generally speaking with the average species of seed)
The following is an excerpt from the DEP.gov website:
"[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If they are exposed to molds, for example, a greater percentage of the seed can become non-viable through disease; excessive heat or cold or an extremely dry surrounding can also cause the germinatable percentage to fall below what would normally be expected for a particular species. "[/FONT]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yeah, I've decided to stop buying for a while.
> 
> Mr. Nice
> 36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
> ...


 nice list mang....yours is all organized and shit lol....mine looks like hell but im done buying beans for awhile to, i got some gear i really wanna work on/with. Heres my current updated messy list...if you see doubles dont panic, its just my un oraganized list lol

Most of these are 10 or more, but some are 5 packs...and i have 1 fem NL 

"Peak Seeds" Northernberry (NL#5 X Blueberry)

"Peak Seeds" Northern Lights

"Peak Seeds" Kushberry (SOG Purple Kush X Blueberry)

"Peak Seeds" Blueberry

"Next Gen" Romulan F-2

"Jordan of the Islands" God Bud F-2

"Doggies Nuts" G-13 F-2 (G-13 x G-13)

Kannabia Special X G-13

DPD x Black Rose X Romulan

Curious George (Magic Monkey X Gorilla Grape)

"Bean-Ho"Purple Chitrali Kush "IBL" (PCK x PCK)

Sensi Star x Floja

"C-4" [cotton candy x shishkaberry red] X "CaseyBand" [Casey Jones x HeadBand]

Northern Lights FEM 

Purple Chitrali Kush X C-99

"Cannacopia" Chocolate Chunk (Chocolate Trip X Deep Chunk)

Headband 707 x NL#5 X G-13

NL-99 F-2 (NL5 X C-99)

Chocolate Chunky Munky F-1 (Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape)

Curious George (Magic Monkey X Gorilla Grape)

Gorilla Grape F-2 ( Erkle X DPD)

Gorilla Grape F-3

Magic Monkey (Magic Merlin X Gorilla Grape)

Lemon Qleaner x C-4

Black Sour Bubble ("Heath Robinsons" Black Rose X Sour Bubble)

DOG (Ice x Caseyband)

Calizhar x Caseyband

"Peak Seeds" Skunk Kush (SOG Purple Kush X Sweet Skunk)

Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband

"Peak Seeds" Sweet Skunk

P-10 x Caseyband

"Sativa Seeds" Hawiian Sativa F-2

Cinderella 99 F-4 (C-99 X C-99)
(Pineapple Pheno)
(Pheno 2)
(Pheno 3)

Grape Apollo F-1 (Apollo 11 X Gorilla Grape)

Martian Fart (NL#5x SweetSkunk X Sweet Skunk)

Querkle Rain (Querkle X Purple Rain [purple rain=Arcata Trainwreck x Durban Poison x White Widow])

MasterKush X Trainwreck x Early Skunk

Bastard Jack (Jack The Ripper x Bastard)

Bastard Bubba F-2 (Bubba Kush x Bastard)

Super Silver Haze x Bastard Bubba

Whiteberry

Trainwreck x Early Skunk

Super Silver Haze x Trainwreck x Early Skunk

Hollands Hope x Jack Herer x Shoreline x Herijuana X Convict Kush

Highland Mexican x Blueberry x C-4

AK-48 x Floja


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 26, 2011)

Dizzle you ever run the Grape Apollo F-1?Sounds interesting.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dizzle you ever run the Grape Apollo F-1?Sounds interesting.


 i havnt got to test drive them myself..but cbh fired some up on here a couple weeks ago. Im expecting good things from them, both parents are frost machines.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

2 out of three order complete from the tude woot 
Got my fugu kush and the RMH beans


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Yeah, I've decided to stop buying for a while.
> <...snipped delicious sounding list...>
> Plus I should have an order from CZ hitting my mat tomorrow.


Can I have your leftover gear when you die? LOL


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

I received today:
13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
7 x Cheesey Sak - Dank House Seeds - Reg
13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower- Reg
5 x Jaffa Cake - Immortal Flower -Reg
10 x Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
5 x Mix Pack - TCVG SHIT - Reg
3x Chocolate Bannana Kush - *Jaws Gear* - Reg
3 x Malawi Gold - ? - Reg
3 x Cheese x Haze F2 - ? Reg

Anybody know who JAWS is? Is he part of a collective or something?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

jaws gear is a private breeder...he goes by trademaster and jaws on the forums.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn in just ordered from cz yesterday. I hope he sends me some jaws gear too. I think I'm gonna ask for it

What r the parents on that chocolate banana kush?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn in just ordered from cz yesterday. I hope he sends me some jaws gear too. I think I'm gonna ask for it


doubtfull......


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> jaws gear is a private breeder...he goes by trademaster and jaws on the forums.





karmas a bitch said:


> Damn in just ordered from cz yesterday. I hope he sends me some jaws gear too. I think I'm gonna ask for it
> 
> What r the parents on that chocolate banana kush?


*Chocolate Bannana Kush *just sounds so sexy sexy, doesn't it?

Don't know the parentage, sorry.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Straight from JAWS-
"hello friends





yup been very busy sence the move, finaly got myself some room to move around in and house things ive never been able to house before so im super happy....

ahh you guys like the sound of the CHOCOLATE BANANA KUSH i was starting to think i made a bad mix but it seems interest is picking up on this one...

*MOTHER---* *CHOCOLATE RAIN*
*FATHER---* *BANANA KUSH F7"

*i also wouldnt just straight up ask for JAWS gear....
*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

Why do u say doubtful?It's my second order in two weeks from there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2011)

My gage green mixed gems has been shipped so the waiting game begins once again. I'm very curious to see what I get from these gems.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

got all my orders in so i updated my list last night.

*REGULAR*

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (6 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)

Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (13 seeds)

DJ Short
275. Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)

Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)


Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)

Hazeman
312. White Grapes (10 seeds)
313. Fugu Kush (10 seeds)

Hillbilly Beanery
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. WiFi x Plushberry
10. Chem D x Plushberry

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

KOS
273. Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)

McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)

Michigan Bagseed
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)

Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic

OG Raskal
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
252. OG Kush (3 seeds)

Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

Sannie's
303. Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304. Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305. Herijuana (4 seeds)
306. Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307. Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308. Jackberry (5 seeds)

Serious Seeds
232. AK47 (11 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (10 seeds)

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)

*FEMINIZED*

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)

CH9 Seeds
314. Aroma
315. Vintage 2006

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
291. Critical Jack Auto (2 seeds)

DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze

Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Paradise
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (5 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival







*Germ Rates*
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  3/3  2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  10/10  (1 rotted in soil) (male  3  2 hermie) (female  6)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  (1 female) (1 died) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush  Fem- 1/1  unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx  Reg  2/2  2 female

*Clones Received*
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire aka WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Why do u say doubtful?It's my second order in two weeks from there


No specific reason, thats just my guess..... 
Theres no way to know how he chooses to give those out... Just cross your fingers and roll the dice.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 26, 2011)

chocolate banana kush is-
chocolate rain (bco) x banana kush (circulating clone)

mostly indica hybrid by Jaws. should be potent with decent medicinal properties.

i have two now in veg, from seed.

on banana kush, from http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com-

Strain Name: Banana Kush
Genetics: XXX-OG Kush x Banana ( Sensi seeds : available only one calendar year)
Source: Root Organic MMC, Boulder Colorado
Price: $50/quarter, $35 quarter special with coupon
Grade: A+
Type: Indica Dominant Hybrid (60% Indica 40% Sativa)
Looks: Bright lime glowing, crystal coated, tasty tropical loveliness. Completely covered with rust red and golden yellow pistils. These buds were grown, handled, and cured to perfection. This was a &#8220;Vegan&#8221; herb, grown using a completely animal product- free process from start to finish. That&#8217;s a BOLD statement, but after all this is BOULDER!!! Ha ha had to get that in! All jokes aside this is some of the most beautiful bud I&#8217;ve seen so far in Colorado, so I&#8217;m guessing the Vegan situation goes over well with the plants. 10/10
Smell: Sweet tropical fruits, I kid you not!! This is my first impression upon opening the jar followed by just a little tart spiciness that nicely completes this exotic package. I think overall this medicine smells very sweet and fresh a bit like a fresh cut honeydew melon mixed with green bananas. The smell is very definite, but is not something that invades the whole room, with no muskiness or skunkiness at all. 9/10
Taste: This is where the bananas really shine through. It comes on just as smooth and sweet as you can be, just delicious!!! Whether by power of suggestion or not I totally taste fresh bananas mixed with honeydew melon and this stays in the mouth for a while after an inhale. I think the type of grow used here has sold me. The smoking experience (I used a small hand blown glass piece) is smooth and pleasant with no expansion to speak of and no coughing at all. 10/10
Effects: Numbing and muscle relaxing starts at the top of the head and quickly moves down the body, accompanied by mass euphoria! This is an amazing hybrid as it stopped all pain very quickly but as it passed over my eyes everything seemed to brighten up a notch or two and colors became very vibrant and inviting. My whole body and mind were completely relaxed but my energy and consciousness completely expanded exponentially for several hours. This is the kind of herb that makes you want to explore the reef and swim with the dolphins and end up chillin on the beach with a pina colada in one hand and another spliff in da other mon!!! I&#8217;m not sure what Indica genetics were used in this strain but you can sure feel the OG end of it as this medicine is very strong even though it is very euphoric and pleasant and a delight to smoke. 10/10
Potency: Very strong 3-4 hrs. It&#8217;s hard to tell because it smells and tastes so good that it is impossible to resist the urge to smoke more and more. I haven&#8217;t found the ceiling yet, you just seem to get more euphoric and relaxed the more you smoke! This is my new favorite Kush. Also this herb goes well with lots of good ol&#8217; Reggae like Bob and Peter Tosh and what not. 10\10


also see, from the weed report


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

L


jkahndb0 said:


> No specific reason, thats just my guess.....
> Theres no way to know how he chooses to give those out... Just cross your fingers and roll the dice.....


Oh I thought u had some inside info. Well I'm not much of gambler. I come from the school of a closed mouth don't get fed. So I asked. Guess I will have to wait and see but I'm sure either way the freebies will be good. Actually Im so excited about my shish99 and deep phaze Im already happy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwaves order was close to $2,000.00... just food for thought.....
Thats what i was i thinking... if you get some JAWS let a brother know!!!


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> jaws gear is a private breeder...he goes by trademaster and jaws on the forums.


Ah. I remember seeing TRADEMASTER at CZ.


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got all my orders in so i updated my list last night.
> 
> *REGULAR*
> 
> ...


Impressive.

How was the Pre-98 Bubba?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Airwaves order was close to $2,000.00... just food for thought.....
> Thats what i was i thinking... if you get some JAWS let a brother know!!!


Eh?

£80 = $127.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Eh?
> 
> £80 = $127.


i said close to... but it was $1700
unless i was mistaken... which could also be the case i did it in my head from memory of what they cost....
*You forced me to do actual math.. But the real number is $1,600.00 usd i was $100.00 off


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My gage green mixed gems has been shipped so the waiting game begins once again. I'm very curious to see what I get from these gems.


That one is on my radar too. I'd love to know what you get!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Probably gunna be some real keepers in there..... Makes me wanna grab one as well......


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Probably gunna be some real keepers in there..... Makes me wanna grab one as well......


 i think there's sure to be some fire no doubt, i just hate not knowing what i'm growng for w/e reasons... same reason i passed up on the cali con mixed pack freebie a lil while ago...
i did have to get a pack of the chocolate mix from sannie and krew though, that was something i could live not knowing exactly which strain it was i was growing..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm about to grab up all the Sannies mixes. Fuck it they all sound good!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i think there's sure to be some fire no doubt, i just hate not knowing what i'm growng for w/e reasons... same reason i passed up on the cali con mixed pack freebie a lil while ago...
> i did have to get a pack of the chocolate mix from sannie and krew though, that was something i could live not knowing exactly which strain it was i was growing..


 Yah thats the one draw back.... and also the one reason why i dont got a bunch o' mix packs in storage....
But if all you wanted was some fire bud its a sweet deal.... The cali con mix freebie has been runnin awhile.... and is still up... 

The Rocky Mountain High is still there too, but there damn near outta Hazeman packs to give it out with...LoL


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah thats the one draw back.... and also the one reason why i dont got a bunch o' mix packs in storage....
> But if all you wanted was some fire bud its a sweet deal.... The cali con mix freebie has been runnin awhile.... and is still up...
> 
> The Rocky Mountain High is still there too, but there damn near outta Hazeman packs to give it out with...LoL


 i've been trying to save what lil bit of money that i have saved for beans for the cannaventure drop hopefully coming soon over at zon as they have quite a few strains that i've been dying to get my hands on...
the funny thing is when they had their deal at the attitude, i wasn't really familiar with their gear, and now that i know what i missed out on, i've been dying to get some of it.. isn't that always the way..


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> i said close to... but it was $1700
> unless i was mistaken... which could also be the case i did it in my head from memory of what they cost....
> *You forced me to do actual math.. But the real number is $1,600.00 usd i was $100.00 off


I bought...
13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower- Reg
10 x Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg

Freebies...
7 x Cheesey Sak - Dank House Seeds - Reg
5 x Jaffa Cake - Immortal Flower -Reg
5 x Mix Pack - TCVG SHIT - Reg
3x Chocolate Bannana Kush - *Jaws Gear* - Reg
3 x Malawi Gold - ? - Reg
3 x Cheese x Haze F2 - ? Reg

Total = £80 - $127


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

The last bit of my bean budget is going to sannies. I'm waiting for those e$ko c99. And I'll grab something else as well. Think I'm gonna end up with those firestarters from sure fire too when they drop. 

Plus I always keep a few dollars for that unexpected rarity. Ie casey jones .....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've been trying to save what lil bit of money that i have saved for beans for the cannaventure drop hopefully coming soon over at zon as they have quite a few strains that i've been dying to get my hands on...
> the funny thing is when they had their deal at the attitude, i wasn't really familiar with their gear, and now that i know what i missed out on, i've been dying to get some of it.. isn't that always the way..


 Same thing here..... But ive been spending money left and right this past few weeks leaving only a small reserve for the BODHI CV drop.... so hopefully (atleast in my case <------- extremely selfish rite now) they drop a little later rather than sooner so i can save up again...LoL 
Cause to be honest i think i wanna grab almost every CV strain... and i dont even know what BODHI is releasing Exclusive strains and whatnot...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I bought...
> 13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
> 13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower- Reg
> 10 x Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
> ...


Yeah I didn't understand what he was sayin either


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I bought...
> 13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
> 13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower- Reg
> 10 x Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
> ...


LoL.. dude no wonder..... that looks like you bought 13 packs each of StrawberryAlien, and Headband.. Then 10 packs of Generic Weed........... Hahaha .... U lucky bastard.....


----------



## Airwave (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I received today:
> 13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
> 7 x Cheesey Sak - Dank House Seeds - Reg
> 13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower- Reg
> ...





jkahndb0 said:


> LoL.. dude no wonder..... that looks like you bought 13 packs each of StrawberryAlien, and Headband.. Then 10 packs of Generic Weed........... Hahaha .... U lucky bastard.....


Lol. Is that what everybody else thinks too?


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 26, 2011)

I love this thread but it makes me sad...I'm a late comer to the game and probably won't live long enough gather as much gear as some of you folks have... but I'm only whining...I do LOVE reading through all your lists of things and my entire "wish" list has come from posts in this thread. To date, I have a grand total of 12 seeds...and two plants growing.

I have growing: Red Cherry Berry and Vanilla Kush
Waiting, I have:

Amnesia
Hypnotic
Kaya Gold
FlashBack #2
Critical Jack
Bubblegummer
Moby Dick
8-Ball Kush
Pineapple Chunk
2 freebies from Single seed (that I haven't received yet - but they are on the way)
and 1 lone bagseed that my son found last night

In addition to the two growing from seed, I have a clone of my beloved Alice and some other cuts on the way. I'm thinking when I flip the lights on the current grow, I will toss in the lone bagseed at 12/12 to see what happens.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

I wondered if that's what he thought. Lol. I knew what u meant though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> I love this thread but it makes me sad...I'm a late comer to the game and probably won't live long enough gather as much gear as some of you folks have... but I'm only whining...I do LOVE reading through all your lists of things and my entire "wish" list has come from posts in this thread. To date, I have a grand total of 12 seeds...and two plants growing.
> 
> I have growing: Red Cherry Berry and Vanilla Kush
> Waiting, I have:
> ...


 lol, you'd be surprised at just how quickly one can build up a nice big stockpile of beans.. i know in my case, i've only really been collecting for idk, two to three years.. not a very long period of time honestly... i'd hate to sit down and think of all the cash i've spent along the way, but i'm sure if it wasn't being spend on beans, it would be going some where else, and probably an even bigger waste of money at that as i don't think that being beans is a waste of money at all as they grow very lovely money trees when you plant them, and they also make some very lovely bargaining chips in the right circles..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I wondered if that's what he thought. Lol. I knew what u meant though.


Yah the format in which he listed the beans def. threw me...LoL
Since CZ only does packs, listing the beans didnt occur to me....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, you'd be surprised at just how quickly one can build up a nice big stockpile of beans.. i know in my case, i've only really been collecting for idk, two to three years.. not a very long period of time honestly... i'd hate to sit down and think of all the cash i've spent along the way, but i'm sure if it wasn't being spend on beans, it would be going some where else, and probably an even bigger waste of money at that as i don't think that being beans is a waste of money at all as they grow very lovely money trees when you plant them, and they also make some very lovely bargaining chips in the right circles..


Yah in the past 3 months alone ive picked up about 40 strains....
*not counting freebies.........


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd hate to sit down and think of all the cash i've spent along the way, but i'm sure if it wasn't being spend on beans, it would be going some where else, and probably an even bigger waste of money at that as i don't think that being beans is a waste of money at all as they grow very lovely money trees when you plant them, and they also make some very lovely bargaining chips in the right circles..


Yeah, I used to spend money on The Sims video games...since I discovered growing, all my Sims money has gone into seeds... It took me less than one cycle to determine that I need to move to a bigger house with more grow space LOL!

And yeah, it's amazing at this late age to discover that money DOES INDEED grow on trees after all... LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah in the past 3 months alone ive picked up about 40 strains....


 god damn son, lol, that's a shit ton of beans for sure...
i've only picked up a few things in the last month or so as money's been a bit tight.. i just spent some money on those ogr beans the other day and a pack of the black cherry sodas as well while i was there..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

What black cherry soda beans? I didn't know u could get that in seed form?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ace of Spades
(or plush)


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> What black cherry soda beans? I didn't know u could get that in seed form?


 i'm sorry karma.. i'm not much of a sub fan, so i got a lil mixed up there, my bad.. i got the ace of spades, which i do believe is the bcs x something else maybe..
sorry to get you all excited for a minute..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ace of Spades
> (or plush)


 damn beat me to it, lol.. yah, it was the ace of spades, i just remembered that it had bcs in it was all.. and like i said, i'm not a huge sub fan, so i'm not all up on his genetics.. but i have to admit, these sounded pretty nice to me, and i was in a spending mood..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm sorry karma.. i'm not much of a sub fan, so i got a lil mixed up there, my bad.. i got the ace of spades, which i do believe is the bcs x something else maybe..
> sorry to get you all excited for a minute..


 BCS x JTR....

*you took the words rite outta my mouth.... i was like haha "i beat him to it"


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my walhallas has big old balls (takes after daddy wood), and yesterday, I saw the first 2 pistils glittering on my other walhalla. Have to decide if I'm gonna cull the male or do a seed run. Id like to smoke some sensi first then do a seeed run.

5/6 dpd x br have germed so far. And 3/5 had dark purple cotyledons. Don't kno if that means much since many cotyledons can show color as a reaction to little or no oxygen. They usually turn green tho.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my walhallas has big old balls (takes after daddy wood), and yesterday, I saw the first 2 pistils glittering on my other walhalla. Have to decide if I'm gonna cull the male or do a seed run. Id like to smoke some sensi first then do a seeed run.

5/6 dpd x br have germed so far. And 3/5 had dark purple cotyledons. Don't kno if that means much since many cotyledons can show color as a reaction to little or no oxygen. They usually turn green tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn u did get me excited I was lookin too. I went right to where u got the ogr and nope it wasn't there. Lol. 

By the way I popped a pack of ace of spades. They all popped and went into the dirt yesterday. They will get a very short veg. Two maybe three weeks. I'll keep u posted. Sounds like fire to me and yeah I know how u feel about sub. But that cross sounds so good. I hope I get a bcs Dom pheno and the aos pheno


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 26, 2011)

I ordered some choco mix and told Sannie that we have been tooting his horn in here.
He said to tell everyone hello


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> One of my walhallas has big old balls (takes after daddy wood), and yesterday, I saw the first 2 pistils glittering on my other walhalla. Have to decide if I'm gonna cull the male or do a seed run. .


 Excuse the newbie ?. If you mate a male/female of the same pack of walhallla (or other strain) The seeds should be good herb, correct? I am not talking about breeding or seling seeds. I am just talking about extra seeds to grow, toss at the park, or give away.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yah i dont really have much sannie... i keep meaning to bulk up my Sannie stash but i keep runnin low on funds and then a drop nears so i gotta save up.. Blah Blah Etcetera Etcetera... 
I was actually just lookin at Fusions BlueChocolate not 10 minutes ago... But got damn so many choices so little time!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Excuse the newbie ?. If you mate a male/female of the same pack of walhallla (or other strain) The seeds should be good herb, correct? I am not talking about breeding or seling seeds. I am just talking about extra seeds to grow, toss at the park, or give away.


 yah, the seeds should be some fire for sure.. it really all depends on the breeder and how stable the seeds are though to really know what you're going to get..
the more stable the parents, the more sure you can be about the offspring having the same traits as the parents they came from..
unstable parents and you'll never know what you may end up with at the end of the day.. could be fire and have the best traits of either parent, or could be bunk and have the worst traits of both parents..
this is why it pays to know what plants you're working with if you're doing any breeding, and some plants are just known to breed true for instance like c99, nothern lights, skunk, deep chunk, etc etc, etc..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I ordered some choco mix and told Sannie that we have been tooting his horn in here.
> He said to tell everyone hello


 are you sure it wasn't greetz?? lol, everytime i get an email from him, that's how he ends it... greetz sannie, it always makes me chuckle..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Excuse the newbie ?. If you mate a male/female of the same pack of walhallla (or other strain) The seeds should be good herb, correct? I am not talking about breeding or seling seeds. I am just talking about extra seeds to grow, toss at the park, or give away.


 I believe that would be "True Breeding" 1 generation Multiple phenos most likely none of the plants will look the same.. but they will all be straight to grow and everything.
*if you did a lil work and picked out the best pheno's and bred those together the results would be a better seed crop....
but if your just gunna givem away or throw them in a park backcrossing them or putting months of hard workinto it.. really doesnt make sense...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 26, 2011)

My f2 gen will most likely show a lot of variation, f2s should. Not as much variation as crossing an afghani landrface and a A. Gold, which are so differevt in every aspect.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

You should use a "true breeding strain" like Skunk #1 or Haze... Then there will be very little variation and minimal work on your part... I just noticed that RB told you that earlier...


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 26, 2011)

Sub once told someone they should grow for a few years before breeding. I believe the person was a newbie and thought it was easy. Now that I know more about it I can see why he said it. I am more curious just to give it a try. DJ Short said he loves seed weed. It gives it a different quality.

I will read more if I do it but I suppose the rules are the same. They mate and by the time the plant finishes the seeds are ready. You wait a month or two for them to dry, some fridge them for a month and then they are ready.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

If you are seriously considering Breeding i suggest buying a few books. They can be extremely technical at first (luckily i had a chemistry background) but youll get used to it... But all the information is here on the forums, on websites.. And in peoples heads if you ask questions....


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 26, 2011)

I will leave the breeding for the pros. I just enjoy growing as a hobby and it is more fun for me if I dont take myself too serious. I have purchased a bunch of the "good stuff" and it will take me years to grow out just what I have. Thats why I have not messed with clones. They put me over my count and they keep me from sampling all these new beans 

Just thought it would be fun to grow some seeds


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I will leave the breeding for the pros. I just enjoy growing as a hobby and it is more fun for me if I dont take myself too serious. I have purchased a bunch of the "good stuff" and it will take me years to grow out just what I have. Thats why I have not messed with clones. They put me over my count and they keep me from sampling all these new beans
> 
> Just thought it would be fun to grow some seeds


 there's nothing wrong with doing some pollen chucking of your own so long as you're not expecting to be the next ogr or w/e, and are simply doing it for fun and your own amusement imo..


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

i love pollen chuckin.

dam you racer....you about made me shit when i read you got a pack of bcs...lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anybody have a low down on whats coming in the nov promo on the tude?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 26, 2011)

CANNA COLLECTIVE SEED SHOP UPDATE

New Garden of Dream seeds are in ..*

Wiesel Diesel*

Alien Dawgs BX

SFV OG x Alien **

will be listed in the shop tommorow*

New Karma Genetics kush line will be here next week EXCLUSIVE TO THE CANNA COLLECTIVE*

White OG v2

Bikers Kush

Ghost Rider

Mayhana

New Top Dawg Drop Around the Corner*

Ograskal Drop Coming VERY SOON

check the forum for more info and updates on breeders releases*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> CANNA COLLECTIVE SEED SHOP UPDATE
> 
> New Garden of Dream seeds are in ..*
> 
> ...


All sounds like good news. Wish I had space for all of it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 26, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Impressive.
> 
> How was the Pre-98 Bubba?


I drool every time I see his list.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 26, 2011)

In the process of getting my hands on a pack of- Purple WreckxBlue Moonshine F2 as we speak. Whoot!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 26, 2011)

Hells Yes!
Got the last pack! Damn I'm good!!!

Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine!!! I grew a Purple Kush x Blue Moonshine once and it was dank as f*ck.

Purple Moonshine


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody have a low down on whats coming in the nov promo on the tude?


 yah, i saw a thread about it awhile ago.. nothing that got me really excited.. one was i think la confidential and the other was shit, something else, lol... and the third thing i was really like eff that poo, lol..
there is a thread on here about it.. something like attitudes november promo, who's in on it ... or something along those lines..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i love pollen chuckin.
> 
> dam you racer....you about made me shit when i read you got a pack of bcs...lol


Thats why im glad i knew what he meant... I didnt have to go through that experience.....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

*




The New Deal by TGA @ Attitude~~ Free Timewreck *

Were trying something new in conjunction with our good friends at Attitude Seeds.
On November 25th at Midnight we will be giving away 100-5 Packs of the new fully tested strain Timewreck. The only way to get one of these first release packs is to buy any other two 10 packs of TGA seeds. The promo will start at midnight on the 25th and run till all 100-5 packs of Timewreck are gone. When the promo is complete, anyone not taking part in the free 5-pack promo will be able to buy Timewreck at regular price until the supply is gone. This strain is being released only at Attitude in the first run to say thanks for all there hard work and support.

So stay tuned to Attitude seeds for this one of a kind deal.
This is the first time we have released a pre-tested strain in this manner.


*The Thread...​


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hells Yes!
> Got the last pack! Damn I'm good!!!
> 
> Purple Wreck x Blue Moonshine!!! I grew a Purple Kush x Blue Moonshine once and it was dank as f*ck.
> ...


 Yes.... perhaps, too good?


----------



## taaldow (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm on top of that


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

taaldow said:


> i'm on top of that


 Just don't forget whos midnight to be on top of.........


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course i'll be gettin in on that one 

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Just don't forget whos midnight to be on top of.........


http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> of course i'll be gettin in on that one
> 
> thanks for the heads up.


Yah i noticed in your lineup that you had Almost if not Everything from Tga Canada -Tga Subcool..... Even though the packs are gonna be available fur sale afterward while supplies last (which is probably a decent amount) it would still be nice to get a pack as a freebie .....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to get my hands on shure fire seeds white fire but it seems its extinct what a bummer


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

not all of em yet, but im gettin close 

ive been wantin another pack of plushberry and querkle anyway...


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I want to get my hands on shure fire seeds white fire but it seems its extinct what a bummer


i think you mean firestarter. if testing turns out good then there will be more to come.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

White fire s1

Front page of cannazon has a pic


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> White fire s1
> 
> Front page of cannazon has a pic


oh, sweet, i heard rumors that he was gonna s1 her...didnt know if he did or not though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

So its not yet on the market?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 26, 2011)

Ill get down on that timewreck for sure. Anything wreck. 

Subcool can be a real twat, I say chuck that pollen. Who the fuck made subcool the judge of whpo should breed. I saw the thread where he said that and his next post said the exact opposite, he got called out and then said "if I didn't think ppl should experiment I wouldn't gave made a thread on how to pollinate." 

Good weed, bad attitude. 

Damn, imagine what would happen if sub and arjan hooked up.

I'm sad, I had 1 killing kush that was super stocky n branchy, the stem waS so thick I accidentally broke her off right above the 3rd node, no flex at all lol. Just snapped.

I also want another pack of plushberry. These plush x sour bubble are lookin nice.more sativa than plushberry, still beautiful.

Doesn anyone else keep dried stems from impressively trained or big plants?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

new beavis and butthead starts tomorrow!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 26, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So its not yet on the market?


not too sure bro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool cool il just add it to the wish list and keep a eye open


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 26, 2011)

Shadders wifi has gotta be the white widow of today. Or the frostiest since white widow. I would love to get his pheno. When his wifi s1 comes out it get cutsys to the front of the line.

Man you can tell all the breeders are really turnin it up for x-mas. Everything is dropping or restocking. 

There kinda like trading cards.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well i for one would love to knock out a bunch of my wish list!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> ...There kinda like trading cards.


I agree. & it's great isn't it?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 27, 2011)

I was chattin to Shadders (Top fella btw) and he was saying that the WiFi S1's & Casey S1's were very near ready for harvesting and will then be goin off to the Cannetics testers before goin on for sale. No doubt they'll offer the same pre-release too . 
I just put 2 FireStarters into flower myself 
Bring on that frosty firey goodness


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 27, 2011)

Seur Bidz has Bodhi's *watermelon hashplant nepali tree sativa landrace *at https://www.cannabisseedauction.com/ with a buyout. I would hop on this but couldn't run it anytime soon anyways. 

Would rather someone here had the opportunity to grab that one.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 27, 2011)

JTR x The White

Anyone heard of this one or have any info?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bodhiseeds on suer also has a The White x Malawi Gold....

*ohh and sorry Batman i have no info for you.... But i like the sound of it.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 27, 2011)

The price of The White x Malawi Gold is gonna skyrocket at Auction. I wouldn't even look at that one.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The price of The White x Malawi Gold is gonna skyrocket at Auction. I wouldn't even look at that one.


I would pitch in on something like this. only with seed collectors thread regulars tho!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im just waiting for the drop........ 
The price has gone up $20.... all these people bidding with 7 days left are just screwing themselves over......


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 27, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im just waiting for the drop........
> The price has gone up $20.... all these people bidding with 7 days left are just screwing themselves over......


Ppl get excited and throw cash lol... white gold does sound gud


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah it'll be 200+ bucks before the auction ends. Mr nice seeds come with a free 10 pack of c99 right now too...I already won a critical mass, now I'm goin for shark shock and nevilles haze.

Wish those black haze weren't so pricey...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Yeah it'll be 200+ bucks before the auction ends. Mr nice seeds come with a free 10 pack of c99 right now too...I already won a critical mass, now I'm goin for shark shock and nevilles haze.
> 
> Wish those black haze weren't so pricey...


Just on seur or on Mr. Nice auctions....
nvmd i see you as the high bidder.... LoL (on seur)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 27, 2011)

yah i noticed that black haze like weeks ago (prob like a week i got no fuckin idea) it looked sick..... but its up to like $270 by now maybe higher.... Still sick though......


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 27, 2011)

Canna collective drop! 2 weeks for Simpson kush 6 seeds for $40 shipped. New og raskal drop in 2 weeks.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I meant on seur...guess I shoulda said that lol.

What's ur name over there? I'll stay away from auctions you're bidding on.

Yeah there has been 3 or 4 black haze auctions...I'm hoping that after a couple more the price will be cheap enough for me to win one 

Like scarlet queen, a few auctions went for 100+ bucks and then I got 2 packs for under 50 bucks a piece a few weeks later...gotta let the crazies get out of the way lol....although sometimes I am one of those crazies...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 27, 2011)

2 of my plushberry x sour bubble are females, both in the same 16 oz cup, the other 3 haven't shown yet.

Nothin else is showin yet, but should be soon. 

Can't wait to see how my romulans turn out. I have one that is so small, its like stunted, no idea why, but it has red stems, completely red, the whole stock, it looks weird. None of the others are like that. Don't know if its a deficiency or if its a pheno.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 27, 2011)

hmmmm...

i've grown my share of romulan... all without red stems as a trait.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Yeah I meant on seur...guess I shoulda said that lol.
> 
> What's ur name over there? I'll stay away from auctions you're bidding on.
> 
> ...


 hey now, who are you calling a crazy with their bidding over there cmt?? lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 27, 2011)

Other than its size and red stems its fine, doesn't seem to be lacking anything, all the others are doing great.

I also killed my walhalla male, I still have 8 seeds n I wanna try the smoke first


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 27, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait...12am GMT? wanna make sure im on the right clock


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> i've grown my share of romulan... all without red stems as a trait.


 damn gud, i can't get used to that new avi of yours, i'm still thinking about you chasing them damn prostitutes down..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 27, 2011)

Gud what's up with ur plushes?


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 27, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey now, who are you calling a crazy with their bidding over there cmt?? lol..


lol well not you...i woulda bought those dpd's if you werent biddin on them.



Smoking Loon said:


> wait...12am GMT? wanna make sure im on the right clock


http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/
yup, 12am uk gmt. i use the clock in that link cuz im lazy


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 27, 2011)

lol... yes, new & different avi ...racerboy, sometimes change is good.

*

lastwood, i tossed 3 and put the winner in a solo cup. she looks astounding already & is waiting on transplant.

*

i used plantlightinghydorponics dot com finally.

first order fine. smooth.

second order. drama. taken them over 20 days to get me coco & the several gallons of nutes i need. they sent two orders to my ex-wifes house ...which are definitely trashed. for some reason, this time, they just cant get me the goods. shipped 3x. nothing. today after i lost it on the phone ...they overnighted the shipment again 4th time. imagine how much $ they lost? 3 gallons of nutes & gal of enzyme, case of coco bricks, gal of cal mag, & sure to grow hail big bag. idiots. and im late on transplants & refuse to use dirt from home depot. 

ever since i posted in one of the "which state are you from threads" i have this burning in my gut to stay away from my local hydro store. dudes went off on where they shop local. sucks to be idosyncratic. my lab is too huge to play games. getting a new safe addy soon too.

so plantlightinghydro gets a thumbs down from gud.

*

i picked of a bag of 1x1x1 sure to grow cubes to mix with my rockwool for a "more true" mapito.

couldn't bring myself to use old foam from wherever. e$ko's like old seat cushions. yeah right! ocd over here. but, im stoked to be able to mix in the required 10% foam to add "power" to my pulls.

also ^ fucking late from the above place so i had to make todays drop in hydroton. 

still on schedule though  went from 24 cuts to make my required weight down to 12 <==== can u say hmmmmmmm... ?

it pays to be prepared (extra medium, nute stash, spare bulbs, etc) for as many situations as one can. 

*

i just had some g13 beans (blueberry x bubblegum) in a cart.

backed out as my large italian sniffer notes ==> a new carbon filter is required for my dry area.

finally back in production! yes! but my house reaks  fuck it im having no company right now anyway.

*

lastly & most importantly, can one of you PLEASE go to cannetics and find out the average flower time for OG graze?

^ very important information gud requires!

thanks in advance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 27, 2011)

It's says og graze is 8-9 weeks on eugenics page


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 27, 2011)

you know i never noticed that page... till i just googled graze.

public page or not, mr. shapeshifter letting a gobshithe get a little free information.

the sky is gonna fall tomorrow?


----------



## Airwave (Oct 28, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Yeah it'll be 200+ bucks before the auction ends. Mr nice seeds come with a free 10 pack of c99 right now too...I already won a critical mass, now I'm goin for shark shock and nevilles haze.
> 
> Wish those black haze weren't so pricey...


Who's version of C99? Mr. Nice made their own?


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Who's version of C99? Mr. Nice made their own?


There donated by brothermonk seeds..
edit; popped a few tView attachment 1859566View attachment 1859567he other day, got the with my spice order of the seur aswell..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Yeah I meant on seur...guess I shoulda said that lol.
> 
> What's ur name over there? I'll stay away from auctions you're bidding on.
> 
> ...


Yah the Name is the same.. I decided to make my name the same everywhere a lil while ago... It avoids confusion and makes things so much simpler.......(thx by the way, ill do the same.....)

If you need Shanti gear specifically The Mr. Nice auctions are pretty sweet.. You can usually get a pack for like $60 or cheaper (15).....
But ill gladly spend $50 bux for 6 seeds with a 10 seed ryder.....

Im with you on waitin for the hype to die down on the BlackHaze..... (were are all one of those crazies once in awhile....)


----------



## shiv (Oct 28, 2011)

Hari Om!!! Shanti!!!!!!

Hey bud, could anyone exchange seeds???? I have great indian hash weed!!!


----------



## shiv (Oct 28, 2011)

Hari Om!!! Shanti!!!!!!

Hey bud, could anyone exchange seeds???? I have great indian hash weed!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

NIRVANA WEEKEND WHOPPER:
BUY 1 PACK FEM JACK HORROR GET 1 NYPD FEM FREE


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hari Om!!! Shanti!!!!!!
> 
> Hey bud, could anyone exchange seeds???? I have great indian hash weed!!!


Yes theoretically anyone could exchange seeds.....
But if i just walked up to you on the street and said. "excuse me sir can i have your home address?
Would you give it to me?


----------



## taaldow (Oct 28, 2011)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hari Om!!! Shanti!!!!!!
> 
> Hey bud, could anyone exchange seeds???? I have great indian hash weed!!!


Get the fuck out of our thread


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Get the fuck out of our thread


Excuse me sir but such profanity isn't tolerated here... Another outburst like that and im going to haftoo ask you to leave...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 28, 2011)

karmas-a-bitch ^ with a classic beatdown.

agree+ 

noob... earn your way & get back to us.

we'll be watching your progress.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> karmas-a-bitch ^ with a classic beatdown.
> 
> agree+
> 
> ...


Mornin Gud!!!!
I barely Recognized you with that new av..... Suffice it say, I'm Likin It!!!!!!!

Hey there shiv, Gud's Av.....LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been gettin a shit load of pm's asking for trades and donations. Please don't. I will NOT trade here. If you want to trade, you know where to find me, if not, sorry about your luck. I'm sick of people giving me shit cuz I have a big collection and I won't hook them up, I have a lot of time and money in there. Sorry about the rant....a few of you know I'm not talkin to you


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

Im sorry i keep Pm'in you... but the Keep The Funk Alive Fund is a worthy cause and if we dont contribute who will?
*lol

And more importantly has anyone grown out the brothermonk c99 that hes donatin?
secondly, know there parentage perhaps?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 28, 2011)

cmt you hater!! Lol fucking noobs coming to our thread WHERE THE FUCK IS OUR BOUNCER AT THE DOOR?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought it was one of those bots that posts we got crack and hash and shit send us money. Didn't even consider that it was a noob. Either way. 

Where's Hempstead been?

As soon as my shish99 gets here the whole pack is poppin. So excited for those


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 28, 2011)

Haven't u noticed my posting in my favorite thread has been cut into 1/4. Too many noobs now. I hate reading stupid ass shit. Fuckin beggers and noobs. 

Some ppl post way too much


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 28, 2011)

^^^^ I just figured ya cash got tight so you couldn't go on those spending sprees!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

Im excited just to have 'em... Too bad i cant pop anything for the near future... (gotta do some construction to the house so everything is getting disassembled sometime soon.... So i just threw everything i had into Flower a few weeks ago...)

Shishkaberry i just love sayin it..... Shiska Berry.. LoL But ShishkaBerryxC99 should be one helluva ride....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 28, 2011)

Gud morning seed heads! Next week im gonna pull the trigger on the generic weed beanz!!!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 28, 2011)

SHISHKA berry....shishkaBERRY! i like saying it too


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Gud morning seed heads! Next week im gonna pull the trigger on the generic weed beanz!!!


Yah that Drop should of been happened..... Ill prob grab a few of those GG x's that he has comin out....


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 28, 2011)

I think me and Jkahn swooped up the last 2 packs.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone know anything about leprechaun seeds? That redrock has caught my eye. It's cheap too. Love it over at cz. 

I got one of the last packs of generic too. Already used for trade. Yeah I decided I couldn't pass up one the Indian hash weed ESP after I missed out on the SEC tickets. I'm still upset I missed out on those. 

And I used to grow the spice of life shishkaberry. Loved it tasted exactly like fruity pebbles to me. Wasn't too crazy on the potency scale but I still miss that flavor. And takin to the c99 sounds like a perfect mix to me


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 28, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> And more importantly has anyone grown out the brothermonk c99 that hes donatin?
> secondly, know there parentage perhaps?


I asked the same question could'nt find any info ..
He has a thread on the C-99 over at the bay, *Brothers Grimm Original Cinderella 99

from the thread
*


> Keep in mind.....these shots are the grow from clones. I chose the three I thought were the best keepers. They are all very similar, but there are discernable differences from pheno to pheno. Most will have that pineapple or grapefruit smell. As well as heavier yields. Some are more peppery in smell and flavor. It's up to each individual to find their favorite. Good news is they are all mostly keepers. My personal favorite is the medium yield resin bomb that reeks of the most candy citrus pineapple you have ever smelled in your life.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys this plant and finds just what they are looking for....exactly as I have described. An oldie but a goodie in my honest opinion. For those of you looking to experiment with breeding.....here is one of the best tools you can use for a platform used in any successful project.
> 
> Brother Monk


 ____________


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Get the fuck out of our thread


Lmao.
I love this guy. Karma ur awesome.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I think me and Jkahn swooped up the last 2 packs.


Of Generic Weed? 
Plz say no... Plz say no!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Of Generic Weed?
> Plz say no... Plz say no!


Just until the Drop.......
But even then the re-stock is only a few packs (literally).....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 28, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Just until the Drop.......
> But even then the re-stock is only a few packs (literally).....


I know i jus talked to the man... ill have to be quick next time or find something else as high quality and high yeilding.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> I know i jus talked to the man... ill have to be quick next time or find something else as high quality and high yeilding.


You could always just get some HomeWrecker with that youll get a 5 pack of '09 shit mix, in there there's a chance you'll get a Generic Weed seed.... Plus some other Shit that's Great too...

**Homewrecker v1* (multi pheno -KULT- x GG)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone know anything about leprechaun seeds? That redrock has caught my eye. It's cheap too. Love it over at cz.
> 
> I got one of the last packs of generic too. Already used for trade. Yeah I decided I couldn't pass up one the Indian hash weed ESP after I missed out on the SEC tickets. I'm still upset I missed out on those.
> 
> And I used to grow the spice of life shishkaberry. Loved it tasted exactly like fruity pebbles to me. Wasn't too crazy on the potency scale but I still miss that flavor. And takin to the c99 sounds like a perfect mix to me


 I was interested in there shit to, I guess there older folks who preserved some old genetics and they only breed their favs or things worth breeding....and yes the priced are dope! its like a 2 for 1 really......they have a few strains i wanna drive. The actualy belong to this forum, i talked to them once here, good people


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I was interested in there shit to, I guess there older folks who preserved some old genetics and they only breed their favs or things worth breeding....and yes the priced are dope! its like a 2 for 1 really......they have a few strains i wanna drive. The actualy belong to this forum, i talked to them once here, good people


Yah i think i may grab that Klondike (c99 x ISS)... I would love to add this X to my collection... and Come On at these prices its costing me more not to buy it....
And the pic of BourbonStreet is fuckin sick....

*fuckit it i know that eventuallly ill probbaly have all of them..... cause RedRock: ((c99xromulan)xHerijuana) Aint no Slauch Neither....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone know anything about leprechaun seeds? That redrock has caught my eye. It's cheap too. Love it over at cz.
> 
> I got one of the last packs of generic too. Already used for trade. Yeah I decided I couldn't pass up one the Indian hash weed ESP after I missed out on the SEC tickets. I'm still upset I missed out on those.
> 
> And I used to grow the spice of life shishkaberry. Loved it tasted exactly like fruity pebbles to me. Wasn't too crazy on the potency scale but I still miss that flavor. And takin to the c99 sounds like a perfect mix to me


 i've seen a couple of grows of lepprauchans gear over at netics i think it was and they looked pretty legit to me..
i know i've had my eye on their bourbon street and klondike for awhile, and you surely can't beat their prices either...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> ^^^^ I just figured ya cash got tight so you couldn't go on those spending sprees!!


Nope, directly related to present company.

Used to be log on, 3 new pages, read every post and never get bored.

Now its like, skim thru this noob, past this post, not interesting, not informative, or misinformation (worst)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 28, 2011)

Have you noticed HOF seeds have arrived at CZ now!!, who's gonna be joining the jungle next!?

These are exciting times my fellow connoissuers.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 28, 2011)

I didn't see hof there...just grabbed a pack of shish a few minutes ago.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 28, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> I didn't see hof there...just grabbed a pack of shish a few minutes ago.


They've only just signed in check the intro's on the CZ forum mate. made my day when I saw their post.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 28, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> I didn't see hof there...just grabbed a pack of shish a few minutes ago.


I'm surprised those shish are still around mr c told me he had twenty of em. Didn't see hof either. I'm watching like a hawk for those tcvg drop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm surprised those shish are still around mr c told me he had twenty of em. Didn't see hof either. I'm watching like a hawk for those tcvg drop


As of a few days ago they hadnt even arrived yet..... I assume they will soon....


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 28, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> ^^^^ I just figured ya cash got tight so you couldn't go on those spending sprees!!


 
damn you talking to me.

im just going to sites & filling up carts & bailing on them casue the funds is tight.

habits, what you gonna do?

still seed keep fallin from the sky. 

i dont know how, mercy me. 

lordy, lordy, i keep finding dem beans with rice left here left dere left everywhere.

*

i'll have my ecsd (fuck you rez & exwfie) , blue dream, & J1 next week  pork chops be a flyin!

i cant wait to grow my sour d into a bush of colas.

and rock some blue dream on the ebb tables.

happy = jars of different kind nugz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Oct 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> damn you talking to me.
> 
> im just going to sites & filling up cart & bailing on them casue the funds is tight.
> 
> ...


Blue dream, and Blue Chocolate on my end... Dont know why but the BlueChoco just spoke to me......

LOL... i be doin the same shit... I fill up my cart and then by the time i get to to checkout i realize i gotta dump half my shit.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 28, 2011)

lol i fill up carts almost daily...i only buy probably 1 out of 10 carts.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys, out of the G13 Labs off of the tude what would you say is the best thats in stock?


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 28, 2011)

blueberry gum ??? anyone tried it out yet?


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 28, 2011)

i had it in a cart on which i bailed ...LOL!

looks good at 50 to 55 days, solid genetics i mean fu*king blueberry / legit bubblegum , & they say good yield.

why dont you buy it & do a grow & show in our multijournal thread? ...bieotch.

i wish there was $krilla for all BOGs gear & two pack of each... like sneakers cant buy one color gotta buy them all.
but i do got my nutes proper & in gallons so cant complain.

i need better clients for whom my care would be impeccabe; this way, i could drop a whole QPz worth of herbal care fundage right into hemp depot for a sick ass shopin spree on all the shit they price just right... cannacopia, dr atomic, joey weed. 

hit the tude too ...gage, cali conx, cannaventure, bodhi. 

hmmmmm <===== would he dare?


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 28, 2011)

lol cuz i wanna know before i buy dammit!! lol wish i could just take a hit real quick.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 28, 2011)

just get it, you know you want it. 

& we want to see you grow it.

win win, homie.

*

plus to stay in this thread you need mad pack of bean young grasshopper.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 28, 2011)

i have about 50 beans right now, prob at least 10 - 15 diff strains


----------



## tardis (Oct 28, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> blueberry gum ??? anyone tried it out yet?


Blueberry gum smells and tastes fantastic, but the high is meh. Its euphoric and stoney. Thats specifically what and all it does.

With my blueberry gum I used to smell it like 5 times a day because it smelled so good, put my nose right up to it and it smelled like sweet honeydew melon. The high wasn't strong enough for me but to be fair it was all I had to smoke for like 3 weeks as I learned to better store my medicine. 

It was really good but I can't bring myself to grow it again because the high just wasn't the best. 

I bred it with a void male though. I tried growing 2 plants but both turned male on me. I'll try to grow the offspring again in the near future, hopefully find a female that smells and tastes like hubba bubba gum.

If you are a smell and taste fanatic then go for it, but if its all about the high then i'd go with something stronger.


----------



## skeeterbob (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks!! Your post will help my decision, i might give it a try but im gonna wait till monday to order anyway... ill figure it out by then.


----------



## greengenez (Oct 29, 2011)

Other than taste, smell, and looks blueberry gum is good for nothing,


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 29, 2011)

tardis said:


> Blueberry gum smells and tastes fantastic, but the high is meh. Its euphoric and stoney. Thats specifically what and all it does.
> 
> With my blueberry gum I used to smell it like 5 times a day because it smelled so good, put my nose right up to it and it smelled like sweet honeydew melon. The high wasn't strong enough for me but to be fair it was all I had to smoke for like 3 weeks as I learned to better store my medicine.
> 
> ...


Void to me was exactly the opposite. Smelled/Tasted like sh*t, but really was high up on the potency scale. The peppery, spicy pheno I had left an unpleasant fuel like after taste in my mouth. I only would smoke it right before bed as it knocked my lights out.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 29, 2011)

Trick or treat special at attitude buy any g-13 and get 3 G 13 pineapple and a bubba kush seed  

G13 Labs Blue Venom Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds G13248/G13-F5-01&#8734;$48.29$48.29
FREE 3 x G13 Labs Pineapple Express 
UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Bubba Kush 33free seed


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 29, 2011)

Also at attitude. Spend over 20? (euros) during 9am nov 4th and 4pm nov 7th and get
2 reg DNA genetics LA confidential
1 fem greenhouse super lemon haze
1 fem barneys farm pineapple chunk

Plus the reguler freebies


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 29, 2011)

Is it just me or is the 'tude less of a draw these days?? The promos this year have been pretty shitty and tbh now I've found CZ I don't think I'll need the 'tude again lol. Only for gear I can't get anywhere else of corse but there that isn't much really.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 29, 2011)

What is CZ short for? I am experiancing short term memory loss since my first harvest 7 months ago.

Never mind I just found it


----------



## corners (Oct 29, 2011)

Just use a notebook and the old baseball card holder sleeves. Im sure they make some that are more organic and not smelling liking chemicals. But those can hold 9-18 a sheet, and come in tons of different combinations.


hempstead said:


> I saw in another thread that I am not the only one. Waiting every month to see what will be in the promo at Attitude. Every month I look forward to it too and the more strains I get the better. It is almost addicting.
> Maybe we can all compare notes and share pics of our collections. The other day I was actually thinking of getting a better case to store them in or maybe some type of book like the stamp and coin collectors have. Who will be the first to come out with the DIY seed storage compartment? If you've seen one already post it here. As of now I store them in an old spaghetti sauce jar with some silica packets inside. I can't get a pic right now of my collection but I will put it up tomorrow. So show me what yah got. Post away with your ideas and inventions and your collections.
> 
> scribed


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 29, 2011)

Cz is murdering the other banks!! They keep adding str8 dank to lineup!! I just got back from my local hall. I had to break in some new scrots!! One dude was up on the steel frame with me and this dude was shaking so bad I thought he was gonna fall!! Fucking noobs crack me up


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

With sannies and cz theres tons of cheap dank.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

news on the cannaventure drop if no one has seen it yet..

beans are drying and should be in mr c's, and our, hands in two weeks according to the new post from the man himself from cannaventure.. w00t w00t...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 29, 2011)

Cmt I hate heights bro. I would never make it.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a ironworker so heights is all I deal with!! I do erecting and structural fuck rodbusting! Sannies and cz = trichome wonderland!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

I heard ironworkers are gay. 

Oh wait that's the steel mill


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cmt I hate heights bro. I would never make it.


 heights never bothered me, as i've been high half of my life, badum dum, badda bing, lol...


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> heights never bothered me, as i've been high half of my life, badum dum, badda bing, lol...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 29, 2011)

Whoa wood were manly men!!! Lol building America 1 bolt at a time!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 29, 2011)

Old mason here with lots of great scaffold stories


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

So all the transplanting I said I was gonna do last weekend, has to be done this weekend. I ran out of coco and just got a big block yesterday. 

Gonna x-plant and flip 2 white widows, 2 la cheese, 2 connie chung, 1 nl, 1 killing kush, 2 plushberry x sour bubble. It sounds like a lot but they are smaller plants than I'm used to growing. I'm finding, shorter veg times + more plants is a faster and better yielding process. 

I'm going to x plant and continue vegging my roms, pre 98 bubba bx, jaffa cake, and everything unsexed from reg seed, nycd x kolossus, killing kush. Also revegging my anesthesia, pineapple, and going to veg my new 2 plushberry mothers. And flip 1 pb cut.

To replace the plants moving around I have the dpd x br, and I just started soaking another batch. Gonna try my luck again with jedi and tahoe og, hopefully I get some females this time. I am soaking mns black widow, sweet pink trainwreck (sweet pink grapefruit x arcata trainwreck), and 3 fems, kushage (thseeds), dinafem cheese, and new york 47.

The legion og is looking healthy, poor girl is still in a 1 oz cup. Will get her x planted today. I expect she will take off as soon as I do. Going to take 5 clones asap which will probably kill her so ill just toss her. Soon as 1 roots. 

The anesthesia changed my mind on everthing. I was dissappointed in the begining. She really bulked up. Maybe 16" and a quarter oz. A clone would yield more, I flowered her before she was mature. If I could get 10grams from 1, I could fit 4 per square foot. That's just under 1 1/2 oz psqf. making my 4x6 lit by 2 400 w capable of over 2 lbs. 

All personal too lol.


Not that I ever grew huge plants, but they are smaller now. About 2 foot above the pot. I used to do 3, or 4 onaccident lol.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 29, 2011)

I just got two packs of Sannies anesthesia. But I popped the KO Kush first.
I take it you really liked the anesthesia?
Any tips on growing her?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

The anesthesia was good, I like the smoke, and was impressed with her yield per size. Mainly because its the smalles plant I've ever flowered. In the begining I couldn't imagine her yielding anything worthwhile, and 1 single plant doesn't. Good sog plant. I will experiment growing her larger too. 

Only advice is use extra cal mag, just like the description says. She loves it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input wood. Everything sounds great. I'm going to make sure an get those anesthesia when I do my sannies order. 

Now if I only I knew when those e$ko c99s are gonna drop. Ehemm


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 29, 2011)

i grabbed a couple fat packs , Mango and Nevilles Haze to add to the collection


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i grabbed a couple fat packs , Mango and Nevilles Haze to add to the collection


 is that mr nice's gear dizzle?? i've always had an eye on that mango haze as it's sounded sooo good to me..

awhile back, i was getting some really nice bud from this dude that i was working with before, well, lets just say i was getting this bud from a dude i worked with, lol..
anyhoo's, he got this bud that was called mango, and omg, that shit was tasty as poo for reals.. it's always made me want to try that mango haze as i love me some haze..

i just picked up some ssh pollen that i'd like to try and make a few select beans from this run... some ss sour strwbrry kush sounds lovely to me, lol.. we shall see how it goes..

i maybe hitting up some of you more experienced guys around here on the seed making part of things.. i'm sure i could figure things out on my own, but just in case i run into any direct questions or w/e..


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I was interested in there shit to, I guess there older folks who preserved some old genetics and they only breed their favs or things worth breeding....and yes the priced are dope! its like a 2 for 1 really......they have a few strains i wanna drive. The actualy belong to this forum, i talked to them once here, good people


If its not bad form to ask, what is cz and where can I see these leprechaun strains with dope prices?

_And if it is bad form to ask, then just ignore me. I had a big ol bowl of lemon sour diesel for dinner._


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 29, 2011)

cz is cannazon.. you can get lepprauchan's gear either there, and i'm pretty sure that hemp depot also carries their gear as well..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

Trichome jungle is at attitude now, and they have some dank. The tude is carryin more of there strains than any other site I've seen em on.

I am just about out of fems. I'm a reg seed guy but I keep some fems around to fill spots and gaurantee females, probably throw in 1 fem for evry 5 regs. I have. A shitload of fem freebies but a lot I don't waqnna grow.

My only fems left (besides freebies) 2 pineapple express, 1 cataract kush, and 2 la cheese.

G13 givin out 3 pineapples with every purchase. Ill probably pick up some fems from next gen. They have a lot I want.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 29, 2011)

Racer super silver sour strawberry kush sounds too hard to say to me. But if u need help smoking the nuggs I'm in lol! The phenos would be all over the place I assume. Cause those plants are already crazy hybrids. But man if u hit the right pheno Im thinking amazing. 

Bluejeans u don't have to be scared to ask me or any of the others questions in here. Ur cool with us. And if u don't want ask a question in the thread feel free to PM me ill help in anyway I can.


----------



## Bluejeans (Oct 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> cz is cannazon.. you can get lepprauchan's gear either there, and i'm pretty sure that hemp depot also carries their gear as well..


Thanks! Just got my order from Single Seeds... Now I'll head on over to cz and check them out!

Woohoo...shopping rocks! (a phrase I taught my two year old granddaughter).


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent thread guys! Here is my latest order from Attitude. Just thought I would share...

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Cali Connection Seeds Pre-98 Bubba BX2 Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 06 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALH312/no du
Price: $112.12

Product: Nirvana Seeds Chrystal
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: NS08/NS08
Price: $25.62

Product: G13 Labs Blueberry Gum Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: NS08/NS08
Price: $48.04

Product: BC Bud Depot Seeds BC God Bud
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: NS08/NS08
Price: $97.70

Product: Hazeman Seeds Cheese BX1
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: NS08/NS08
Price: $51.25

Product: Alphakronik Genes Seeds Bubba Love
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ALPF275/NO-DU
Price: $64.06

Product: FREE GreenHouse Grinder
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE GreenHouse Grinder
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#5 CH9 Female Seeds Jack 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Aroma
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#4 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Humboldt
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Cali Connection Mix Pack 12 reg seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE Cali Connection Seeds
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE 3 x G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Haloween Special
Price: $0.00



If you have any exp with any of these strains, please share! Thanks
[/FONT]


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 29, 2011)

Also, notice how they got me down for the free grinder... Im wondering if they will actually send it. Lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

My biggest, most vigorous romulan showed her pistils today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> My biggest, most vigorous romulan showed her pistils today


Congrats... are you cloning her?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes and pollinating, not often the biggest of the bunch is female.

Btw still no gorillas yet.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone ever ran fusion's lemon thai?


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope, never seen it in stock. Always wanted it.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 30, 2011)

Sooo I've been looking at darkstar, I've seen bad reviews on on th seeds as a company, but something about this strain intrigues me.. anyone have any opinions on darkstar?

edit: never mind decided against it lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> is that mr nice's gear dizzle?? i've always had an eye on that mango haze as it's sounded sooo good to me..
> 
> awhile back, i was getting some really nice bud from this dude that i was working with before, well, lets just say i was getting this bud from a dude i worked with, lol..
> anyhoo's, he got this bud that was called mango, and omg, that shit was tasty as poo for reals.. it's always made me want to try that mango haze as i love me some haze..
> ...


Yeah Racer, the Nevilles is Mr Nice, the Mango is KC and i do plan on crossing em eventually ...i got so much shit to get around to its not even funny lol....my breeding list is like a gangbangers rapsheet , im gonna rock some good ones this round tho


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

644! I was on like page 590 last time I logged in... hey cmt been watching Breaking Bad up to like S3 Ep4. Watched 7 hours straight of it one of my days off. Funny, crazy shit!

Im still waiting on my october promo and hazemen orders from attitude. The 1st two orders that I didn't add to stealth to. Oct promo is 21 days since order. Never has it taken that long but there's customs strikes in my area apparently. Lost some baby girl's to hail because I couldn't get home in time, but I am rebuilding...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Nope, never seen it in stock. Always wanted it.


It's back in atm Last, I'm still waiting for Lemonberry myself, I have Blue Choc' already.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 30, 2011)

I listened to advice from here (thanks Gudkarma) I didnt use stealth or guaranteed with attitude last time. I only spent 60 bucks and it was the quickest I have ever got seeds.
It was still 13.32 for postage/packaging, though

More good advice from here. Use Sannies and CZ unless attitude is giving away a pack of rocky mt or white grapes 

What type of freebies does CZ throw?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

First thing on the first im ordering from cz got to get the shure fire seeds fire starter


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> It's back in atm Last, I'm still waiting for Lemonberry myself, I have Blue Choc' already.


 you know who's got a pack of those lemonberry don't you skunk??? i had to jump on them the second i saw them.. i don't hear too much buzz about them, although they sounded like some fire to me..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2011)

K how long does it take to get into the member area on the cz market?


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 30, 2011)

You will start as a public member. Mr c is just behind he will get to it. I think you can make some purchases and get bumped to private member not sure tho. Rb1 is in the know so he can tell ya more


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yes and pollinating, not often the biggest of the bunch is female.
> 
> Btw still no gorillas yet.


 ShOuld be any day now. I apolOgise for the bs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> You will start as a public member. Mr c is just behind he will get to it. I think you can make some purchases and get bumped to private member not sure tho. Rb1 is in the know so he can tell ya more


 you start out as a new member, after you make an order, you move up to a member.. private members and vips are strictly for peps who are also cannetics members..


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 30, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Sooo I've been looking at darkstar, I've seen bad reviews on on th seeds as a company, but something about this strain intrigues me.. anyone have any opinions on darkstar?
> 
> edit: never mind decided against it lol


I got 2 darkstar freebies. I like thseeds. My 2 fem sages r nice but my sage from reg seed is bigger than both put together. My buku turned out dank too. Harvesting her today. 

My reg sage has 2 colas 10" long and 2 inches wide, 1 that's 7 inches x2", 1 that's 5" x2"

Id give em a shot. I hear a lot of bad about thseeds too. I topped n trained my bukus, and have had plenty of nights my veg room lights leaked into my flower room for an hour or two. Not one nanner on anything.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I got 2 darkstar freebies. I like thseeds. My 2 fem sages r nice but my sage from reg seed is bigger than both put together. My buku turned out dank too. Harvesting her today.
> 
> My reg sage has 2 colas 10" long and 2 inches wide, 1 that's 7 inches x2", 1 that's 5" x2"
> 
> Id give em a shot. I hear a lot of bad about thseeds too. I topped n trained my bukus, and have had plenty of nights my veg room lights leaked into my flower room for an hour or two. Not one nanner on anything.


 i too hear a lot of poo about th seeds, but their mk ultra is easily in my top five smokes, maybe even top three behind chocolate rain and dr greenthumbs og kush, the ghost cut..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i too hear a lot of poo about th seeds, but their mk ultra is easily in my top five smokes, maybe even top three behind chocolate rain and dr greenthumbs og kush, the ghost cut..


ive heard alota mixed things about TH to....i cant say ive owned anything from them...but they got a few good strains...then again ive yet to see a seed co that makes a menu everyone digs lol


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that normal for regs to out do fems of the same strain?
I got 3 fem sages about to go in to jiffys , 2 have long tap roots .One of the C-99 popped out its shell in the water with out much of a tap root, the ssh & lm xch's are behind these a bit .
Only 1 out of the 10 lm's have a tap root so far..
Noticed that you can get them brother monk C-99 from cannaseur as freebies aswell just thought id share incase anybody misses out over at seur.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 30, 2011)

Idk dre, this is the first time I've grown regs and fems of the same strain side by side. And the reg is outperforing both fems in vigor, yield, looks, flowering time.

Makes me believe the reg seeds do perform better. Which makes sense, considering no male genes are present.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i too hear a lot of poo about th seeds, but their mk ultra is easily in my top five smokes, maybe even top three behind chocolate rain and dr greenthumbs og kush, the ghost cut..


Can you tell me what the smell, flavor, and high was like with the mk ultra and the the ghost cut Racer? I've also heard that Th Seeds relocated back to the states, so maybe they are gonna become more reputable since we are more stringent with out med needs hahahaha


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ive heard alota mixed things about TH to....i cant say ive owned anything from them...but they got a few good strains...then again ive yet to see a seed co that makes a menu everyone digs lol


 I have always heard mixed feelings for TH. I can only speak on my personal exp tho and that was with their Mendo Madness i grew out years ago. It was a decent strain. Nothing to write home about tho. But as i remember the germ rate was good and everything and i was not dissapointed by any means. The strain just wasn't my cup of coffee so to speak. I would def try their gear again.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Can you tell me what the smell, flavor, and high was like with the mk ultra and the the ghost cut Racer? I've also heard that Th Seeds relocated back to the states, so maybe they are gonna become more reputable since we are more stringent with out med needs hahahaha


 the mk ultra has a nice piney, slightly coffee smell to it that i absolutely loved...

dr greenthumbs og is very similar as the mk has kush in it's linegae i do believe... that lovely, lovely piney, slightly skunky, coffee smell to it, omg, did dr greenthumbs ever do a killer job on this strain imho.. top nop nuggage for sure..
the nice thing was that i've always heard that kushes don't yield too well, yet i still got like 3 zips of this under a 250 hps grown along side like 4 other plants or so, so i was super stoked with the yields as well..
if anyone is interested in any of dr greenthumbs gear, i like to direct them to dr grubers grow journals / smoke reports that can be found in number on here as dr gruber always manages to kill each of his grows of drgt's gear that i've seen.. he's much like the skunk munkie in that manner, and he's grown probably about 80% or so of drgt's gear that i know of..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the mk ultra has a nice piney, slightly coffee smell to it that i absolutely loved...
> 
> dr greenthumbs og is very similar as the mk has kush in it's linegae i do believe... that lovely, lovely piney, slightly skunky, coffee smell to it, omg, did dr greenthumbs ever do a killer job on this strain imho.. top nop nuggage for sure..
> the nice thing was that i've always heard that kushes don't yield too well, yet i still got like 3 zips of this under a 250 hps grown along side like 4 other plants or so, so i was super stoked with the yields as well..
> if anyone is interested in any of dr greenthumbs gear, i like to direct them to dr grubers grow journals / smoke reports that can be found in number on here as dr gruber always manages to kill each of his grows of drgt's gear that i've seen.. he's much like the skunk munkie in that manner, and he's grown probably about 80% or so of drgt's gear that i know of..


Hey racer. DrG's OG has that coffe smell to it too? Im prob gonna give it a go if it does lol. I love that smell!


----------



## pandan (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone on here had any experience with World Of Seeds Afghan Kush or Columbian gold landrace strains?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 30, 2011)

pandan said:


> Anyone on here had any experience with World Of Seeds Afghan Kush or Columbian gold landrace strains?


I grew WOS Columbian Gold. It wasn't great. Nor anything like I expected. The WOS Strawberry Blue tho I liked quite a bit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

HobbyAddict said:


> Hey racer. DrG's OG has that coffe smell to it too? Im prob gonna give it a go if it does lol. I love that smell!


 yah, i thought it did... he also has a bubba that i would think would have it more so then the og, but i've yet to grow that one out yet...
you won't be disappointed if you go with his og that much i do know, lol.. it really is some dank bud ime..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i thought it did... he also has a bubba that i would think would have it more so then the og, but i've yet to grow that one out yet...
> you won't be disappointed if you go with his og that much i do know, lol.. it really is some dank bud ime..


Cool thnx. Yea I was just checkin his gear out. A little expensive, but I have always heard good things. I have some Bubba on the way from Cali Connect right now. I got it mostly for the smell. I love the coffee and pine smells. I think I will give the ghost cut a try in the future. Although im tempted to order now as its on sale lol. Thnx.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 30, 2011)

HobbyAddict said:


> Cool thnx. Yea I was just checkin his gear out. A little expensive, but I have always heard good things. I have some Bubba on the way from Cali Connect right now. I got it mostly for the smell. I love the coffee and pine smells. I think I will give the ghost cut a try in the future. Although im tempted to order now as its on sale lol. Thnx.


 yah, that's the one thing i will say about drgt's gear, it tends to be more on the higher end of things.. but when you really think about it, you're getting 10 fem'ed beans for w/e the price is.. most other banks, i know you pay like $75 or so just for five fems, so it's not really all that much more imo...
i've never had any sort of problems with males or hermies from any of dgt's gear either fyi..

i'm also growing out that bubba kush from cali con atm.. it's about a week into flower, well maybe like 3 or 4 days now.. the link is in my sig if you'd like to stop by and follow along with the grow... lots of room for one and all..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep I don't have a problem payin top dollar for fine genetics. Hell, I paid a pretty penny for the Bubba's that are on the way (and yes, thats only a 5 or 6 fem'd pack i think). Im just a little broke after this last order, so imma have to save up for DrG's stuff. I think I will try the ghost cut and depending how these bubbas turn out, I may try his bubbas also. I am looking to do some breeding if I find the right plant. And hell yea, im gonna follow your bubba run. Ill prob learn a thing or 2 im sure. Thnx bro!


----------



## itslogics (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks racer for your input!!! and hobby I see that your bubba's were feminized, you don't plan on breeding with fem plants are you? Racer I tried repping you but I gotta go spread the love before I can rep you again lmao


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 30, 2011)

itslogics said:


> thanks racer for your input!!! and hobby I see that your bubba's were feminized, you don't plan on breeding with fem plants are you? Racer I tried repping you but I gotta go spread the love before I can rep you again lmao


 No I wouldn't be breeding with the fem'd bubbas from CC. Im very new to breeding and have ALOT of research to do, but I have heard it's not a good idea to breed with Fems (maybe you could explain to me why?) But I will be running Bubba Love and a few others also, so im hoping to find something promising somewhere.


----------



## itslogics (Oct 31, 2011)

HobbyAddict said:


> No I wouldn't be breeding with the fem'd bubbas from CC. Im very new to breeding and have ALOT of research to do, but I have heard it's not a good idea to breed with Fems (maybe you could explain to me why?) But I will be running Bubba Love and a few others also, so im hoping to find something promising somewhere.


Because when you breed into feminized plants, the genetics of the plants will always have a hermaphrodite gene in it. Heres a little link to explain some of it, it's not in complete detail but gives you the gist of it.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4024.html


----------



## itslogics (Oct 31, 2011)

You guys need to check out D420's variety pack on seedbay!

his description on whats in the packs:
Variety packs- lots of different strains included, such as, emperor kush x gorilla grape, white urkle, white fire, sfv, pre 98, etc. Fire alien x strawberry bubba kush, straw white, og master kush, white urkle, lemon spice, stardawg, gorilla grape, white dawg, purple bubblegum, etc. Only the best. Very few made, mostly unreleased stock. 12-14 beans per pack. 

Only thing I don't like is he said etc on the end, which mean maybe he doesn't even know whats in there. But all of this for 80.00 US. I'd love to take a plunge, but man how I hate to not know exactly what I have growing.


----------



## taaldow (Oct 31, 2011)

itslogics said:


> You guys need to check out D420's variety pack on seedbay!
> 
> his description on whats in the packs:
> Variety packs- lots of different strains included, such as, emperor kush x gorilla grape, white urkle, white fire, sfv, pre 98, etc. Fire alien x strawberry bubba kush, straw white, og master kush, white urkle, lemon spice, stardawg, gorilla grape, white dawg, purple bubblegum, etc. Only the best. Very few made, mostly unreleased stock. 12-14 beans per pack.
> ...


yes this is nice!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds good.. I'm sure alot of people here will jump on that because I feel like getting it myself. Alot of nice stuff in there esp the emperor kush x gg and fire alien x strawberry bubba kush


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

These trick or treaters best stop coming at some point lol I'm running outta candy here and am gonna have to start giving out bud soon lol. 

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> These trick or treaters best stop coming at some point lol I'm running outta candy here and am gonna have to start giving out bud soon lol.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!


 ok, everyone, we're meeting around the corner from skunk munkies house in five.. bring your costumes and "candy bags", lmao...


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 31, 2011)

I want beans skunkie


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I want beans skunkie


 i'd take bud, i'm not going to be too picky, so long as he's letting me decide what kind of bud i want, lol.. i'm sure he's got more than one kind of fire going atm..


----------



## taaldow (Oct 31, 2011)

I won't the stinky bag I See you skunkie @(o)_(o)@


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween!! 







No seeeds I'm afraid Last', only dank & candy  How would I provide this without my bean stash mate. 
Over 18's only please .


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 31, 2011)

What is a wham? ive never tried any of that candy... GIVE ME THAT DAMN BUD BUDDY! lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> What is a wham? ive never tried any of that candy... GIVE ME THAT DAMN BUD BUDDY! lol


UK fella, ever find yourselves out here then you've gotta look me up .

@smokey I'll email you a nug now, imcoming 3,2,1....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone else having a terrible germ rate with their bodhi seeds A11? I popped the whole pack and only 2 lived!! Wtf? I've never had results liked this. Never even close. I popped 2 ten packs of other gear and got the usual 9 and 10 survive!! I'm actually pretty pissed. Does anyone have bodhi's email or anyway I can contact him? Gonna see if he stands behind his gear. So much for my contribution to our breeding project! What a let down I was really looking forward to taking part in this. I still have 2 plants I guess. Maybe I'll get lucky and hit a winner


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

Isn't he on CZ?? He is on nettic's I think...


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Isn't he on CZ?? He is on nettic's I think...


 yes he is skunk..

i haven't tried any of mine yet, so idk... what i think happens sometimes is that they send them in super fresh, like the bs that happened to me with alphakroniks gear.. i got 0 / 5 of them to pop, and i was just as pissed i'm sure..
hey, did they not pop at all on you or what happened with them??


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

he also looks to be pretty active over on breedbay...http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yes he is skunk..
> 
> i haven't tried any of mine yet, so idk... what i think happens sometimes is that they send them in super fresh, like the bs that happened to me with alphakroniks gear.. i got 0 / 5 of them to pop, and i was just as pissed i'm sure..
> hey, did they not pop at all on you or what happened with them??


Didn't pop. Hope dude will make good on it. I'm not on nettics. About to check if he is on cz. I forgot he is about to be on there if he is I'm sending him a pm. Thanks fellas

*edit. Just looked on cz. I don't see him on there. Can someone grab his email for me? I'm not on breedbay either but I'm about to be just so I can talk to him


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone else having a terrible germ rate with their bodhi seeds A11? I popped the whole pack and only 2 lived!! Wtf? I've never had results liked this. Never even close. I popped 2 ten packs of other gear and got the usual 9 and 10 survive!! I'm actually pretty pissed. Does anyone have bodhi's email or anyway I can contact him? Gonna see if he stands behind his gear. So much for my contribution to our breeding project! What a let down I was really looking forward to taking part in this. I still have 2 plants I guess. Maybe I'll get lucky and hit a winner


Karma, I think bodhi will make it rite. I'm sorry that happened. Hope mine germ. 

Worst case scenario, you won't be left out of the project, I promise .

2 plants is still enough to reproduce, and even if you get 2 males, pollinating with multiple males keeps the gene pool diverse.


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 31, 2011)

im still trying to hook up "london growers" blue moonshine x sleeskunk.

is that available via mr. shapeshifter & cz? 

if it is : i've have to PM a fine farmer... & see if gud can get.

halloween : legion og

pigs fly & pork grills on halloween too!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Wood. Yeah I assume he will make good. It throws my plans off though. And my fear is that he doesn't have any of these laying around still. These not poppin is why I'm poppin my shish99 as soon as they arrive. Thank for sayin I won't be left out appreciate that. I joined over at breedbay but I can't message him yet. I think I'm waitin on them to activate me. So I'll keep u posted once I speak with him

Gud I checked cz for u they have nothin ATM I'll kelp my eyes peeled for u friend


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 31, 2011)

I doubt any banks have any a11 left, and bodhi may not either, but he might have some layin around. In the description of a11 it says he originally made these for himself, to cross to the genius cut. So he may have some he would be willing to hook you up with. 

Id like to believe that bodhi is as awesome as all the other breeders I've had the priveledge to talk with, but honestly I haven't had the opportunity to meet him. From reading things he's written and strain descrips he seems pretty cool. 

Matt riot sent me a 10 pack + freebies when my 6 pack didn't germ, so I would think he would.

@gudkarma those legion buds are niiice. I can't wait till mines ready for some cuts.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im still trying to hook up "london growers" blue moonshine x sleeskunk.
> 
> is that available via mr. shapeshifter & cz?
> 
> ...


 the last time i looked, lg doesn't have any gear listed for sale over on cz gud... as a matter of fact, i haven't seen much of lg around on either site..
that strain has caught my eye for ages as well too gk.. great minds my brother, great minds, lol...


----------



## gudkarma (Oct 31, 2011)

ever since i saw skunkmonkey's sleeskunk (in his journal (& nearly shiting myself)) im thinking a cross with that shit might be bomb.

keep em pealed peeps.


----------



## TheLastWood (Oct 31, 2011)

K some cool news. (Btw I'm numbering my plants by vigor. Biggest and best = #1.

Romulan 1,3 = females
Romulan 2,4 = undecided

Plushberry x sour bubble 1,2,3 = femals
Pb x sb 4,5 = undecided


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone else having a terrible germ rate with their bodhi seeds A11? I popped the whole pack and only 2 lived!! Wtf? I've never had results liked this. Never even close. I popped 2 ten packs of other gear and got the usual 9 and 10 survive!! I'm actually pretty pissed. Does anyone have bodhi's email or anyway I can contact him? Gonna see if he stands behind his gear. So much for my contribution to our breeding project! What a let down I was really looking forward to taking part in this. I still have 2 plants I guess. Maybe I'll get lucky and hit a winner


Im having bad germ rates with my A11's. But it's because they are old. Stock that I made years ago when I first got the strain from Joey Weed. Now that I see they stopped carrying it, Im germing the last 30 beans i have to keep it alive. Don't wanna lose this classic! Good luck to you. Hope it works out somehow!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ever since i saw skunkmonkey's sleeskunk (in his journal (& nearly shiting myself)) im thinking a cross with that shit might be bomb.
> 
> keep em pealed peeps.


(Pic's wont show for some reason so cant show them I guess lol) 

SleeSkunk ~ Yeilded a bucket load, but wasn't the strongest smoke I've had and I didn't bother keeping her either. Sweet Lemon/fuely flavour and X'd to something with a bit of "oommpa" could be something quite epic.


----------



## SeedHo (Oct 31, 2011)

i confess i to have a problem,i buy and trade seeds.love to grow them love to breed them to make more.i just have a seed collecting problem.but it could be a worse.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 31, 2011)

Whats the deal with JoeyWeed and no stock in the C99s or the other old apollo crosses.

Is Joeyweed going under or out? Anyone know? 
Idk much about that Breeder or if they post anywhere inparticular.
I am about to snag a pack of Moscas C99BX or F1s I suppose. Was looking to go halfs with someone on a pack but not having luck. I suppose having them all to myself won't be a bad thing.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 31, 2011)

SeedHo said:


> i confess i to have a problem,i buy and trade seeds.love to grow them love to breed them to make more.i just have a seed collecting problem.but it could be a worse.


welcome Ho. you just summed up everyone's "problem" here


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Whats the deal with JoeyWeed and no stock in the C99s or the other old apollo crosses.
> 
> Is Joeyweed going under or out? Anyone know?
> Idk much about that Breeder or if they post anywhere inparticular.
> I am about to snag a pack of Moscas C99BX or F1s I suppose. Was looking to go halfs with someone on a pack but not having luck. I suppose having them all to myself won't be a bad thing.


Not positive, but I think Joey is just done with C99 and A11 (although i dont see why). No idea if it is forever or just temp. But I think they have been out for awhile now. Otther ppl may know more about this than I..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone have any good tips for germing old beans? Just wanna make sure I get the highest success rate possible with these apollo's. Thanks!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 31, 2011)

Expose them to ethylene, suposed to help alot.
by letting fruit peels go bad (,banana , apples ect) in a zip lock bag.
Then put the seeds a brown paper bag an place in the big zip lock.
Do it for 2 weeks prior to germination.
Change the peals out every 3-4 days.

Mohan ram also said it can increase female ratios up to 50%?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Whats the deal with JoeyWeed and no stock in the C99s or the other old apollo crosses.
> 
> Is Joeyweed going under or out? Anyone know?
> Idk much about that Breeder or if they post anywhere inparticular.
> I am about to snag a pack of Moscas C99BX or F1s I suppose. Was looking to go halfs with someone on a pack but not having luck. I suppose having them all to myself won't be a bad thing.


 i got the last of JWs goos stuff lol , Joey hasnt been around in awhile, nobody knows whats goin on, he hasnt restocked in months


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 31, 2011)

Got the announcement through from the GG fellas ~ The LEIA OG - Skywalker OG x GrapeStomper OG - Coming Nov 3!!!!
Stay tuned to seedbay


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Got the announcement through from the GG fellas ~ The LEIA OG - Skywalker OG x GrapeStomper OG - Coming Nov 3!!!!
> Stay tuned to seedbay


So the attitude won't stock it?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Oct 31, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> he also looks to be pretty active over on breedbay...http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/


He's very active on Breedbay. I see his posts quite frequently.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 31, 2011)

Any word on other stomper og crosses?


----------



## HobbyAddict (Nov 1, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Expose them to ethylene, suposed to help alot.
> by letting fruit peels go bad (,banana , apples ect) in a zip lock bag.
> Then put the seeds a brown paper bag an place in the big zip lock.
> Do it for 2 weeks prior to germination.
> ...


 Thanks for the tip! Never heard anything like this. Dont really wanna wait 2 weeks, but maybe i will try this with like 10 of the beans and see what happens..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Nov 1, 2011)

Stomper is high on my wish list..


----------



## HobbyAddict (Nov 1, 2011)

Im thinking about getting something like this to store my collection...


http://www.amazon.com/Storage-Stackable-Containers-Multi-functional-Organizer/dp/B002QBCIIS/ref=pd_sim_hg_7


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Any word on other stomper og crosses?


Stomper OG is due out next and they will be hitting the tude mate.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 1, 2011)

any pics of the stomper og?

should i hit the GG forum for a sneak peak?

i dont know munkie, if you didn't test grow stomper og & create giant basketball sized nugz i might not be interested in any pics.

gud's looking for early am bud porn.

fresh. nubile. jail bait style.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 1, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Stomper OG is due out next and they will be hitting the tude mate.


Thanks for the info. I'm excited about the drop just mad I have to spend more money smh... Lol these are a must get.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 1, 2011)

here's my latest bean list... 

GAGE GREEN

grape stomper x og
pepe le chem
la haze
grape stomper bx

OUTLAW

double purple doja

SANNIE AND KREW

el monstre f2
chocolate rain
chocolate cheese
chocolate mix
lemon berry
anethesia f1
green manilshi
cheeseberry haze
shackzilla fem
bubble dust x double strawberry diesel
killing fields
lady kane

THE CALI CONNECTION

jedi kush
corleone kush
jamaican me crazy
tahoe og
blackwater
chem 4 og
pre98 bubba kush fems
sour og
chemberry fems

TGA / SUBCOOL

querkle
jacks cleaner 2
qrazy train
space jill
handicapped ( snocap x querkle )
space cheese
jack the ripper

JAWS GEAR

raskal ape
whirly bird
california sunset
valley doja f2
insane jane
orange banana kush
chocolate banana kush

CONNOISUER GENETICS

sour hazy jones
cheesedog
oj's haze
sssdh

BLAZING PISTILERO'S

the white x purple number 1
sour bubble x aloha white widow
killer queen x blacktooth

DANK HOUSE

double barrel og

KALIMAN SEEDS

rocksters cheese
cheese number 1

CANNETICS

gorilla grape x ko kush
sssdh x ogr pu x bb
og kush x canneloupe

HORTILAB

sour joker
star bud

RIOT SEEDS

purple diablo og
clockwork orange bx
sweet og
slick rick
pre98 bubba kush
stormy white cough
sandy orange dream

REEFERMAN

willie nelson
cherry haze

MOSCA NEGRO

c99 bx
acartia trainwreck x over the mountain

DNA / RESERVA PREVEDA

sleestack x skunk
sour cream
martian mean green
sharksbreath
rocklock
hashplant haze
connie chung
la woman
cannadential
sleestack
sweet haze
chocolope
headband
og 18 x skunk
confidential cheese

TH SEEDS

sage
mk ultra
kushage
darkstar
buku

G13 LABS

blue venom
nl auto fems
super skunk
pineapple express
hypocrite
purple haze
gigabud
skunk number 1
thai super skunk

DINAFEM

critical jack
critical plus
moby dick
original amnesia
diesel
cali hash plant
blue hash
power kush

BODHI

apollo 11 genius pheno
yo momma

PLAN B

chocolate diesel

ROYAL QUEEN

special kush

MR NICE

black widow
g13 x widow

SPICE OF LIFE

blue sattelite

IMMORTAL

headband bx
pre98 bubba kush bx

BC BUD DEPOT

sweet tooth
the purps

HOLY SMOKE

strawberry diesel

BIG BUDDHA

chiesel

DUTCH PASSION

strawberry diesel

DR GREENTHUMBS

og kush, the ghost cut
the dope
sour 13

REZDOG

chemdog ibl

JOEY WEED

blue apollo
ak 47 x c99

EUGENICS GENETICS

og graze

RESIN SEEDS

la ultra

TOP SHELF SEEDS

sour banana
sour apple

SURE FIRE SEEDS


fire og kush

BEANHO

purple kush

CAN / N. AMERICAN

ubc chemo

ALPAHKRONIK

white diamonds
bubba love

TRICHOME KINGS

og kush x bubba kush x bb sativa

SENSI SEEDS

g13 x hashplant
jack herer

DELTA 9

southern lights

SERIOUS SEEDS

ak 47
chronic

KANABIA

special
tutunkhaman
mataro blue
la blanca

PARADISE

sensi star
wappa

MAGUS

motivation
warlock

HOMEGROWN FANTASEEDS

nothern lights fem
spr haze
amagedden

GREENHOUSE SEED COMPANY

lemon skunk
lady burn

GORILLA GROWER


strawberry diesel x cherry ak

VARIOUS / UNKNOWN

dynamite x ww 
white dawg
malawi gold
hawaiian sativa
black haze
romulan
jack black ( purple kush x black rose )
white fire x cherry widow
deep bubba kush
double purple doja x black rose
damencia x gooey
jungle cindy
lavender x gooey
mgr x gooey
pinequeen v2
suicide cheese x shramla
c99
black gremlin
blue cheese x chem dog ( cabin fever seeds )
chocolope x mandala
auto ak 47 ( lowlife seeds)
grand daddy purps
greencrack x aliendawg

BOG

sour bubble
blue kush
blue moon rocks
grape punch...

well, i think that's about it for now.. like i said earlier though, i think i'm still missing out on a few, i'll have to dig around a bit and find the few i'm missing.. plus, i'm still waiting on an order from sow amazing seeds... some of ogr's the white bx and some of subs ace of spades..


----------



## itslogics (Nov 1, 2011)

Looking good racer!!!!! You have a lot of strains that I'd get, or would love to have haha.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 1, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Looking good racer!!!!! You have a lot of strains that I'd get, or would love to have haha.


 thanks m8.. don't look like as much as it does in my collection, lol... lot of hard work and cash sitting there though for sure..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks m8.. don't look like as much as it does in my collection, lol... lot of hard work and cash sitting there though for sure..


 thats a tight list man....you need a Dizzle Frost catagory tho..ima have to fix that for you lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats a tight list man....you need a Dizzle Frost catagory tho..ima have to fix that for you lol


DF Beans=Dank........


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 1, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ..fresh. nubile. jail bait style.


Hahahhaaaaaa!!! I love it.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 1, 2011)

I just got my beans from the zon!! Tcvg generic weed. Tcvg unknown freebies. Cannetics freebies sourd x ogkush x malawigold x cheesysmurf. Cannetics freebies cheese x haze f2.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 1, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> He's very active on Breedbay. I see his posts quite frequently.


Thanks I'm still waiting on them to activate my account at breedbay. I sent mr. C a pm asking for him to put me in touch with bodhi and he forwarded my email. So i should be hearing something soon. I'm really happy with my exp thus far with cz. Lots of good peeps over there. And the gear wow


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 1, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I just got my beans from the zon!! Tcvg generic weed. Tcvg unknown freebies. Cannetics freebies sourd x ogkush x malawigold x cheesysmurf. Cannetics freebies cheese x haze f2.


I had a package from the tude, and one from SAS arrive a few days ago... (and one CZ on the way)... but im so damn busy at work i can never get to my Box on time to grabem... LoL.... 
Usually i get the shirt so they just fold it nd it fits which is Awesome cause i can get it 24hrs a day.... but i got the Mug this time.... which is fuckin me up.......
*also Puff where u live fukin Alaska, i got my package like a week ago, and we ordered like the same day...... LoL....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes racer its funny how insignificant our collections can be to some.

Like when you break out some headstash to smoke with some hot girl and she's like "I don't care what the names are long as it gets me high". I'm staring thinking "I could fuck the shit out of u rite now". 

Would you ever be willing to part with those handicapped? If not I understand. Where'd u get ur rom?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn RB, nice list mate. It would've been easier to list what you don't have though I reckon lol.
I noticed you have Motavation, I'm running 5 fems atm fella, got 'em in week 4 of flower now. Smells like paint thinner too.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 1, 2011)

no bailing this time.

sannie with the bomb freebie too.

! LOL !


*Date*: 01 Nov 2011, 23:21

*Status*: Paid 

*Products information *

*caramel Candy Kush* Code: DScck
Price in points: 225 
&#8364;22.50 1 

*&#8364;22.50* *Summary *

*Payment method: *

*Subtotal: *&#8364;22.50

*Shipping cost: *&#8364;4.50Payment surcharge: &#8364;1.10

*Total: **&#8364;23.00**Customer notes: *

FREEBIE : killing field x space queen 

^ get right knutsel  PLEASE!

*Points: *17 points

*Points in use* (51 points) *:*&#8364;5.10


----------



## redzi (Nov 1, 2011)

This may be the thread to pose a question about a seed that will not germinate...I use a themostat. along with heat pad and set the thermos. to 80 degrees...I get 90+ percent to make it long term. Reserva Privada Cole Train seems to rot before it does anything, their other product has been 100 percent. Do I loose the 80 temp, or do away witht the 12 to 18 hour soak?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 1, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone else having a terrible germ rate with their bodhi seeds A11? I popped the whole pack and only 2 lived!! Wtf? I've never had results liked this. Never even close. I popped 2 ten packs of other gear and got the usual 9 and 10 survive!! I'm actually pretty pissed. Does anyone have bodhi's email or anyway I can contact him? Gonna see if he stands behind his gear. So much for my contribution to our breeding project! What a let down I was really looking forward to taking part in this. I still have 2 plants I guess. Maybe I'll get lucky and hit a winner


I popped mine and got 10/11. I lost one during transplant too, the root and everything was still there just never came up. Sorry to hear that karma


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 1, 2011)

More goodies from Sannie Ms.Universe (pics look great)
*Lineage:* Dess*Tar x Space Queen F3

*Parental Information*
Our Dess*tar (Starship x Kail Mist) Mother used for this cross is a very unique sativa dominant plant with an indica structure..... The Dess*tar is extremely stable and has high resistance to disease and pests.. She also has such a high THC content that it will leave a resinous film in your mouth upon exhale... her scents and flavors range from hash oil, caramel, pineapple and haze... This plant can be considered a mild psychedelic..

The male Space Queen F3's sweetness makes the perfect complimentary partner to the Dess*star's overbearing potency.... This male has a nice branchy structure that does not stretch as much as the SQ F2 Male used in previous crosses.. 

The Dess*tar is dominant in the Ms.Universe..

*Phenotypes;
*All phenos are extremely greasy and resinous... There are also many shades of color that will show up in the gene pool..

***Very High Potency on this strain.

Pheno #1 (40%) xmas tree structure, smells and flavors or pineapple/hashy caramel/haze with hints of berry. 9 week bloom, PM resistant, and tight inter-nodal spacing. 1x stretch..

Pheno #2 (30%) by far the sweetest pheno, she expresses more cherry/berry than the others. slightly more indica with this pheno, but still sativa dom.. 1.5x stretch 

Pheno #3 (10%) has the most stretch and longest bloom time.. Although she is more rare, I have grown her and love her! She grows foxtails/dreadlocks towards mid/late bloom... Expect smells and flavors ranging from cherry/pineapple/haze/vanilla.. 2x stretch

Pheno #4 (20%) identical to Pheno #1 in every way, but has mostly a hazy smell.. Very good pheno for stealth grows.

http://www.sanniesshop.com/ms.universe.html


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 1, 2011)

I popped 2 of Bodhi's A11 seeds out of my pack a few weeks back. One took right off, the other I thought was history, but after 4 or 5 days finally sprouted.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 1, 2011)

looks like i'll be poppin an a11 or 2 next to see how these germs rates go...i think i have 2 spots open now...

32 bucks usd for dna t-shirts at the tude...?...are they fuckin nuts...??


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> looks like i'll be poppin an a11 or 2 next to see how these germs rates go...i think i have 2 spots open now...
> 
> 32 bucks usd for dna t-shirts at the tude...?...are they fuckin nuts...??


 i picked up my dna shirts from dnaclothing.com i think is the site cmt, and i don't think they cost no where near $35....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 1, 2011)

I smoked all the anesthesia except for the top nug. Its been curing about 2 weeks. Its amazing how a good cure effects the weed. How easily someone could ruin there whole crop. 

I've lost a few to mold. Not on the plant, in the jars. It can be tricky curing big ass dense nugs.

At least you can make bho out of moldy buds. 

Now I cure better than any sack around town. Of course I had a better oportunity, and more time. 

It would be hard to have to go back to buying weed. I have never bought a bud as frosty as mine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

just got the last tude order  thats 3 for 3 woot!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 1, 2011)

Woohoo! My son just presented me with 11 bagseeds! LOL...where were these when I needed 'em...I've got the 'spensive stuff growing now... LOL


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Woohoo! My son just presented me with 11 bagseeds! LOL...where were these when I needed 'em...I've got the 'spensive stuff growing now... LOL


very nice. i love when my friends bring me bag seed...not knowing what im gonna get is fun 

i still have a bag seed collection....a couple of them i plan on working with.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

hey guys been checking cannazon for the nov 1 release of shure fire seeds firstarter but theres no release and the date claims its today any thoughts
from the pros that order alot from there? ive emailed mr C with no reply


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 1, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> very nice. i love when my friends bring me bag seed...not knowing what im gonna get is fun
> 
> i still have a bag seed collection....a couple of them i plan on working with.


Yeah, I'm thinking of saving them up and doing one big 12/12 from seed grow when I have like 20 or so.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone have the arcata cut?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 1, 2011)

i have it on the way from my southern cali (south kakalac) homie.

legit for sure.

he's been growing that specific cut of trainwreck for years along with blue dream... and the last few years my clone only ECSD (fuck you rez and ex-wife).

trainwreck be in my hands three weeks for sure.

the blue dream & escd & J1 tomorrow morning


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 1, 2011)

Damn seems like I'm the only one having germ problems with the a11. I don't get it. It can't be me if my other strains popped fine can it? 

Anyone else watching the weed special on cnbc?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 1, 2011)

here's what i be watching


----------



## itslogics (Nov 1, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yes racer its funny how insignificant our collections can be to some.
> 
> Like when you break out some headstash to smoke with some hot girl and she's like "I don't care what the names are long as it gets me high". I'm staring thinking "I could fuck the shit out of u rite now".
> 
> Would you ever be willing to part with those handicapped? If not I understand. Where'd u get ur rom?


This happened to me too, I just gave her a weird look and thought to myself GTFO! But I was diggin her sooo its whatever, as long as I know that my headstash is DANK! LMAO


----------



## HobbyAddict (Nov 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Woohoo! My son just presented me with 11 bagseeds! LOL...where were these when I needed 'em...I've got the 'spensive stuff growing now... LOL


Nice! My lil bro just gave me some BS aswell. Can't wait to see what I find


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 2, 2011)

My Bodhi A11's are inbound! Now I can be like some of the cool kids. =P

Also gettin some of Professor P or Dynasty's Starship BX1
It Just sounds so freakin good! 
_Starship(f) x Starship/Blisterfis(m) (Pineapple Kush/Kalisnapple x Pineapple Kush/Kali Snapple x Kali Snapple/Kali Mist)
__he parents and grandparents(except kali mist), were bred by Dynasty Seeds.

Lineage(Pineapple Kush/Kalisnapple x Pineapple Kush/Kali Snapple x Kali Snapple/Kali Mist):
The mother is a Pineapple Kush Dominant pheno of the *Starship* that's vigorous, able to fend off attacks of PM,bugs and bud rot. The mother has great pain/relaxation qualities that make it a great asset for any medical garden. The mother also performed phenomonal in the wet and mild grow season we had. 
The male *Starship/Blisterifst *was selected mostly upon KaliSnapple dominancy(KaliSnapple=potency,yield, and resilience) ... And HE has definitely come through on the Starship Bx1 by making this inbred line(in work) even more potent!
The starship is an ongoing project thats been in the works for many years and will be working on for many more. This cross is available through a one time release before the Starship Bx2 is finished. __

__All phenos exhibited similar growth patterns and bloom times. Since this line is the begining of an inbred line expect some variations but all will be coated with "greasy" resin, resistant and over all easy to grow. Starship Bx1 does not require heavy feeding. 

Pheno #1 Leaned more towards the father, as she displayed a nice mix of recessive genetics from the KaliSnapple/KaliMist. This one had a very nice head high that was clairvoyant and refreshing, but at the same time relaxing. Incredible anti-anxiety medicine that even non-sativa lovers can enjoy. 



Pheno#2 had the highest percentage of sativa out of the group that could have up to a 65 day bloom time. She was very potent but not the best tasting.. It almost tasted like the "new" Kali Mist taste which was average but still nice. This was one of the stickiest phenos, but very low odor. 


Pheno#3 Is the pheno that came through with most Starship dominance and my favorite to this point. She had a nice grape/pineapple smell to her and cured up to tasting very much like grapes and had a deep numbing feeling on the body.


Pheno#4 was a very nice pheno that leaned towards the starship and had spear shaped buds that smelled like pineapple/fuel and a hint of haze. This one smoked incredibly with a soaring mind/body high that plateaus to a munchie fest followed by couch lock. Many levels of "high" with this pheno. it was probably my second favorite.
_


----------



## the journeyman (Nov 2, 2011)

*hey **racerboy71,
I noticed you had some plan b chocolate diesel. I am growing out what I believe to be one of my long lost beans from an original pack from bc bud depot. Do you have any pictures of yours? I am curious what it looked like to cross reference it to mine to see if I have a true chocolate diesel. This thing is SERIOUSLY sativa, how did yours grow?

I cant find any info on someone growing this Chocolate diesel, can anyone help!
-jm
*


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 2, 2011)

bro ^ racerboy is to seeds ...like an impotent sultan is to a harem of chicks he never bangs.

still got plenty of chics though.

i think dude stashes all his beans in the couch cushions.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 2, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/474152-resevior-seeds-rez-dog-3.html
Gudkarma- Any truth on this page?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 2, 2011)

what's truth in a shady half biz called the selling of canna seeds?

i did read that entire thread & found some of the assertions quite interesting if not fascinating! 

still how can i say what "truth" is ...& would you believe me if i told you anyway?

shit, i say, pigs & porkchops fly... do you believe me?

my opinion : 
rezfag is a fraud who pollen chucks in his living room next to his television (we'll call that his flower room) , censors posts @ icmag , is 10x more ignorant & arrogant than anybody on the internet, overcharges for hermie prone garbage, and any mention of him or ECSD needs a "fuck you exwife" attached to it. 

some fact : 
the cops busted chemdog & he's in a bunch of drama... & i just *cant believe* bail was noted to be $1000 ...with all the plantage, dry product, & w/ a firearm too. saying this having intimate knowledge of lockdown (not cuffed to a bench) myself.

more fact : 
if the cops busted down chemdog's door you can bet that ZERO original mothers & more importantly daddys are left... which is not to say his work is gone forever as he blessed the community with true dank herbs.

hey i could dish dirt on sannie, swerve, or whoever you like... but it accomplishes very little. 

my game is to grow & show buds w/o seeds <== my obesssion

my game is harvesting every three weeks & doing my best in the garden & learning from my peers <== my passion

my game is to support e$kobar as one of the finest breeders, to test his gear objectively, to offer biz advice to him, to help plan his lineups, and to support a biz model so e$ko can become more successful <== my daily routine 

^ all the above makes things like getting banned from any site for having an opinion or calling out a liar, having people talk shit & never get your back, or even worrying about rezfag 100% insignificant.

i say : when buying seeds with your hard earned $ : caveat emptor


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 2, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> still how can i say what "truth" is ...& would you believe me if i told you anyway?


You just proved who can be trusted with your answer. You before them
I was just curious if rez = chemdog, but it is like most everything else, trivial in the grand scheme of making sure your jars are filled with homegrown dank


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 2, 2011)

Whenever I saw people get crazy cheap bails( or signature bonds)for serious crimes I always laughed. Always said "youre not out on bail youre out on tell"I didn't even request bail. Shit would have been outrageous. Not saying anything about the above mentioned because I know nothing about it. Just sayin Fuck Rats. Karmas a bitch


Hey gud what's up with those e$skobar c99 beans. Any idea when they're gonna drop? I'm itchin

And batman skunk u say u have bodhi seeds a11 inbound? Thought they were sold out where'd u find them?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 2, 2011)

true. true.

telling is a terrible thing imo. just eat that time like a (bad) biz cost.
trust this, know for real.

*

e$ko just broke me off some week 6 pics. so another week on flower, then harvesting seed, then drying seed for at least a couple of weeks, & then doing whatever he's gonna do ...you see where im going.

c99 an e$ko production is a done deal & i'd put his up against any version out there ...if only for the selection process itself using legit bros grimm stock.

& this run was in soil not hydro (<== the difference as related to the seed itself is amazing to me bro).

c99 seeds have been made already ! and he's testing a batch now. seedling stage as we speak.

real gear, really tested. you want less from a pro?

BUT im not sure if they gonna drop so so soon & i know for a fact homie wants (and will get) his own section in sannie shop & opengrow BEFORE any more seed leaves his lab.

^ fact.

like i say, cant tell you the truth & cant betray my friend's trust.

BUT people you think are saints, great makers of fine gear, and upstanding dudes are simple ass mutherf*cking biz men just trying to bang you for $krilla.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 2, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> true. true.
> 
> telling is a terrible thing imo. just eat that time like a (bad) biz cost.
> trust this, know for real.
> ...


 

kiss-asskiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 2, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> real gear, really tested. you want less from a pro?
> 
> BUT im not sure if they gonna drop so so soon & i know for a fact homie wants (and will get) his own section in sannie shop & opengrow BEFORE any more seed leaves his lab.
> 
> ...


I can read between the lines.
Esco has his own section at sannies with all the old CR, cheese, etc threads


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> DF Beans=Dank........


 haha DF Beans...i like it ....could also stand for dog fucker tho...i still like it lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 2, 2011)

Posted Today, 09:07 AM 
Hey spaceface,

I am happy that u liked it. I love this smoke myself to.
Thank u for your kind words.

Yes, Cheeseberry Haze is coming back, end of this year.
Probably with all the logistics and transport, Half January in SanniesShop.

But yes i can confirm again: Regular seeds, Cheeseberry Haze are comming back. Same parentage, same breed.

Grdz e$ko,


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha DF Beans...i like it ....could also stand for dog fucker tho...i still like it lol


Smoke is so good it makes you fuck a dog.......LMFAO


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

till the dog eats the stash and then comes and fucks you


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 2, 2011)

sso said:


> till the dog eats the stash and then comes and fucks you


True,True............


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 2, 2011)

Man I been a transplanting machine lately. Ran out of 2 gal pots. Doh!

I said I wasn't gonna do perpetual anynmore but when I have space under my t5 my bean popping addiction is unbearable.

As awesome as black widow is I can't believe I haven't popped any till now


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 2, 2011)

Man I been a transplanting machine lately. Ran out of 2 gal pots. Doh!

I said I wasn't gonna do perpetual anynmore but when I have space under my t5 my bean popping addiction is unbearable.

As awesome as black widow is I can't believe I haven't popped any till now


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> True,True............


maybe best to just have a poodle around or chiwowa (lol sic)

if one had that kinda weed, just in case. (and definetly not get a big dane or something like that)

could be worse though, could drop that bag in that stable around the big stallions  (or being the dude that cares for the elephants (i wonder if one would splatter more than burst )


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Man I been a transplanting machine lately. Ran out of 2 gal pots. Doh!
> 
> I said I wasn't gonna do perpetual anynmore but when I have space under my t5 my bean popping addiction is unbearable.
> 
> As awesome as black widow is I can't believe I haven't popped any till now


that reminds me , i need to get some more soil myself, need to transplant a few plants (transplanted about 10 2 weeks ago)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2011)

sso said:


> that reminds me , i need to get some more soil myself, need to transplant a few plants (transplanted about 10 2 weeks ago)


Yes sir soil is on my shopping list. I need to get a couple things for the grow room but all these new strains coming out I don't know what to do smh!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Man I been a transplanting machine lately. Ran out of 2 gal pots. Doh!
> 
> I said I wasn't gonna do perpetual anynmore but when I have space under my t5 my bean popping addiction is unbearable.
> 
> As awesome as black widow is I can't believe I haven't popped any till now


 I'm about to feel the same about transplanting. I got a couple to put in bigger pots+ my clones smh!


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes sir soil is on my shopping list. I need to get a couple things for the grow room but all these new strains coming out I don't know what to do smh!


nice problem though 

im close to harvest myself, but have got some seedlings and one larger plant i need to transplant ( just harvested the mother of that plant and i want some more of that yummy smoke lol bit staggered harvest this time)


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 2, 2011)

I recently xplants, 2 white widow (not mns), 2 la cheese, 2 connie chung, 4 plushberry x sour bubble, 3 plushberry clones, the legion og cut.

And I had to pot 5 dpd x br, 4 jedi kush, 4 tahoes, 4 mns black widow, 3 random fems.

By the tinme I x-plant, supercrop, feed, clean and clone its a lot of work.

I enjoy most of it. Transplanting is probably my least favorite, since it can be the messiest. 

The main reason I don't do aero or ebb is cuz I would hate doin res changes.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I recently xplants, 2 white widow (not mns), 2 la cheese, 2 connie chung, 4 plushberry x sour bubble, 3 plushberry clones, the legion og cut.
> 
> And I had to pot 5 dpd x br, 4 jedi kush, 4 tahoes, 4 mns black widow, 3 random fems.
> 
> ...


I feal ya there wood, had to pot up clones ,put in seeds,change about 600ltrs of water , lst them all and feed -coco-soil and dwc plants ..... takes alot of time out of a already busy day..
almost built a rdwc to help but i just think its safer to take longer doing each than have a one system.. for me that is anyway ..

Just noticed this over @seur 
sunshine daydream (bubbashine x appalachia)

Any info from the SeedCollectors data base...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 2, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Whenever I saw people get crazy cheap bails( or signature bonds)for serious crimes I always laughed. Always said "youre not out on bail youre out on tell"I didn't even request bail. Shit would have been outrageous. Not saying anything about the above mentioned because I know nothing about it. Just sayin Fuck Rats. Karmas a bitch
> 
> 
> Hey gud what's up with those e$skobar c99 beans. Any idea when they're gonna drop? I'm itchin
> ...


Oh I'm sure they are. I have mine coming as a gift. Those and Starship BX1. My knees are a little sore but they're on their way. 
JTR x The White and Purple Wreck x Bluemoonshine came today tho. Woot!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just put in my order for firestarter, double og and strawberry fire from the zon hella excited


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice hellraizer!

That still comin with fire og?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yah lol i think as a freebie


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought of an awesome invention. 

Whenever I have to supercrop like 3 or 4 plants, each with 4-15 tops, damn fingers hurt. I pinch that shit till it is soft enough to bend like rubber without cracking.

When I donated plasma, they have these little plastic scissors that clip shut, they aren't sharp, the are used to pinch the plastic tubes on the centrifuge (sp?) So no air gets in the lines. 

Well I can't fricking find those damn things. They would be perfect. I know there around here somewhere. I'm thinking about buying a pair of scissors and modifying them.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 3, 2011)

you mean hemo's?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemostat

i use em as roach clips.


----------



## greengenez (Nov 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> you mean hemo's?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemostat
> 
> i use em as roach clips.


Lol. Thats what I was thinkin


----------



## itslogics (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm entertaining the idea of possibly have a TGA strain in my gardern, even though I think subcool is a little full of himself sometimes. So asking some of the people here that they grew out, which one of tga's strains do you guys or girls prefer? I'm looking for smell/taste/bag appeal. And so was looking at Ace of Spades, Qrazy train, Cherynobl, Deep Purple, or Vortex. I'm just looking to get a 5 pack so these were the ones that were in 5 packs last time I looked. I know vortex might be a shoe in because my girlfriend is looking for a really tropical/fruit/lemon smell/taste, but I'm looking for at least 2 strains from tga. By the way I was actually gonna pick up lemon stomper this weekend, but its sold out now ughhhhhhh


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

itslogics said:


> By the way I was actually gonna pick up lemon stomper this weekend, but its sold out now ughhhhhhh


It's a kick in the balls when it happens mate. I've missed on many myself due to not having any spare cash for spending on the seed at the time they drop.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 3, 2011)

itslogics said:


> I'm entertaining the idea of possibly have a TGA strain in my gardern, even though I think subcool is a little full of himself sometimes. So asking some of the people here that they grew out, which one of tga's strains do you guys or girls prefer? I'm looking for smell/taste/bag appeal. And so was looking at Ace of Spades, Qrazy train, Cherynobl, Deep Purple, or Vortex. I'm just looking to get a 5 pack so these were the ones that were in 5 packs last time I looked. I know vortex might be a shoe in because my girlfriend is looking for a really tropical/fruit/lemon smell/taste, but I'm looking for at least 2 strains from tga. By the way I was actually gonna pick up lemon stomper this weekend, but its sold out now ughhhhhhh


 if you want smell and flavor, Agent Orange is an awesome choice. Very tasty.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 3, 2011)

hey guys what's up? I've been invited to come over to this thread by a couple different guys that hang out here. I'm a big seed collector too, almost a sickness!. I'll get some pics of my collection here in a minute and get it up, and I will be here from now on. I just found the thread with Alpha on it thias morning, and was glad to see he was on here. I bought Chedderwurst to try em' out, and have my eye on a number of his strains. 
Just got OG nad OG18 the other day, and my SSSDH came in too. I already have the OGs in a paper towel.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey wheezer glad u came by  this threads awesome. Good ppl, and a great way to know when somthing you want restocks sincd we pretty much all search daily lol.

And they are like thos "hemos" cmt, they have the same function, but mine are plastic, and you would think they were childrens scissors if you looked at them.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

Whats up wheezer. Glad to see you here. I meant to invite you as well but must of spaced it. I'm following your vortexXromulon journal


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

Firestarter released early this mornin....


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 3, 2011)

Goooood morning fellow seed junkies jus wanna remind everyone if your not in here you should come here>>>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal-15.html


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey wheezer glad u came by  this threads awesome. Good ppl, and a great way to know when somthing you want restocks sincd we pretty much all search daily lol.
> 
> And they are like thos "hemos" cmt, they have the same function, but mine are plastic, and you would think they were childrens scissors if you looked at them.


Like this? http://www.esslinger.com/hemostat-blueplasticlength478.aspx


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 3, 2011)

^ useful & very nice link bluejeans


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah lol i think as a freebie


 As of about a week ago--->....... At that time he only had a Few packs left of the Fire Og..... And he was Packaging them with the Alien Fire......
So by now there probably Gone.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 3, 2011)

yeah, i read somewhere that you should pm mr c to check if the fire og f2's are still available.

boy oh boy those firestarters went fast...just jumped on to see how much he was chargin now that they are tested and they are all gone already....glad i jumped on those when i did.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah, i read somewhere that you should pm mr c to check if the fire og f2's are still available.


I believe your thinking of the DHS thread Under the Special Offer section......

Yah i did just that b4 i ordered my Alien Fire W/ Fire Og F2... (thx to pmin him) 
among other things... but it was like his second to last pack......


*i noticed the same thing about the FireStarters..... I myself havent grabbed a pack yet, and if you havent either dont worry Im sure theres Plenty of more Listings to come....
**I shoulda grabbed mine during the beta-release like you(cmt) but i dropped the ball..... But i dont think there going for more than $60-


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Blue jeans those are very close to mine. I'm sure they would all work.

Supercropping scissors.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

****LEIA OG online release Postponed ONE WEEK......
*LEIA OG (Skywalker OG x Grape Stomper OG) NOW 11/10/11....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> ****LEIA OG online release Postponed ONE WEEK......
> *LEIA OG (Skywalker OG x Grape Stomper OG) NOW 11/10/11....


That's some good news to me as I was torn I didn't have money for this release but I might just have it for the 11th if not that then I will be grabbing some biker kush which I prefer to call ha og bx1 and ghost rider og


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 3, 2011)

itslogics said:


> I'm entertaining the idea of possibly have a TGA strain in my gardern, even though I think subcool is a little full of himself sometimes. So asking some of the people here that they grew out, which one of tga's strains do you guys or girls prefer? I'm looking for smell/taste/bag appeal. And so was looking at Ace of Spades, Qrazy train, Cherynobl, Deep Purple, or Vortex. I'm just looking to get a 5 pack so these were the ones that were in 5 packs last time I looked. I know vortex might be a shoe in because my girlfriend is looking for a really tropical/fruit/lemon smell/taste, but I'm looking for at least 2 strains from tga. By the way I was actually gonna pick up lemon stomper this weekend, but its sold out now ughhhhhhh


Personally, I really like Vortex. I don't think you can go wrong there. As for smell/taste/bag appeal Plushberry would be my suggestion. Both phenos of Plush I grew were fire. I think the Third Dimension is supposed to taste tropical. It's also a fast finisher if I recall so that might be a good one. I've never ran the Third D so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

The tude: Purchase any pack Connoisseur Genetics get 1 pack free.. they also got a re-stock with new stuff....

Also is it me or is it strange for the Farm to be pushin OGR gear... its also a lil over priced....($200 for white s1)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

Got my shish99 and deep phaze from cz today. Got the 3 jaws chocolate banana kush freebies, 3 Indiana bubblegum and 3 sour d Malawi something else cross. Further reforcin my belief that a closed mouth don't get fed, but I do. The only down side of this order arriving in 6 days is I'm at work all day today. My girlfriend saw it and opened it now she's talkin all crazy like I didn't know you bought two packs of beans. That's funny cause I didn't know I had to check before I spent my money. I'll show her I'm about to order something else lol. To bad those firestarters sold so fast. 

And yeah that's strange about the farm sellin ogr gear for sure.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

He's been on CZ bitching about DankHouse strains ripping him off lol, what a loser that dude is. Honestly I have no respect for him at all now. He's in on the farm scam, so obvious too...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

Who is in on it? Ogr?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

CMT the FireStarters were up for sale for £35 (uk cash), I got on the pre-release on all 3. Glad I did now too, have you guys seen the test grows for Blazing Blues & Cheesey Jones?? Shadders has made some real diamonds there imo.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Who is in on it? Ogr?


Think about it.... . Seedy goins on is all I'll say mate.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> CMT the FireStarters were up for sale for £35 (uk cash), I got on the pre-release on all 3. Glad I did now too, have you guys seen the test grows for Blazing Blues & Cheesey Jones?? Shadders has made some real diamonds there imo.


Hey! I should try crossing those two can call it BlueJones !


----------



## itslogics (Nov 3, 2011)

kinda unrelated, but whats the deal with tude selling colored contacts under seed brands??? lmao sorry kinda baked, and have been wondering this.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got my shish99 and deep phaze from cz today. Got the 3 jaws chocolate banana kush freebies,* 3 Indiana bubblegum* and 3 sour d Malawi something else cross. Further reforcin my belief that a closed mouth don't get fed, but I do. The only down side of this order arriving in 6 days is I'm at work all day today. My girlfriend saw it and opened it now she's talkin all crazy like I didn't know you bought two packs of beans. That's funny cause I didn't know I had to check before I spent my money. I'll show her I'm about to order something else lol. To bad those firestarters sold so fast.
> 
> And yeah that's strange about the farm sellin ogr gear for sure.


 _The_ Bubblegum? Free from CZ? Do you know who sent them in to be given as freebies?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 3, 2011)

i think i know who donated them, dont know if he wants it to be known who though...ive seen grows of them, and was gifted some myself, and they are some legit beans. they came originally from a commercial grower who has been growing/breeding them for many years.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i think i know who donated them, dont know if he wants it to be known who though...ive seen grows of them, and was gifted some myself, and they are some legit beans. they came originally from a commercial grower who has been growing/breeding them for many years.


TH Seeds and Serious Seeds have their own versions, but not the original. Why are they so hard to get? Did this grower cross them with something?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Are all the greedy fake ass bitches. Just rly good at finding bomb genetics or is that something that happens to you once you find bomb gens? 

Fuck ogr. If I bought a 200$ pack of wifi ill do whatever the fuck I want with the offspring.

Once you sell a strain what right do u have to say noone else can use it? Noone else does that


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got my shish99 and deep phaze from cz today. Got the 3 jaws chocolate banana kush freebies, 3 Indiana bubblegum and 3 sour d Malawi something else cross. Further reforcin my belief that a closed mouth don't get fed, but I do. The only down side of this order arriving in 6 days is I'm at work all day today. My girlfriend saw it and opened it now she's talkin all crazy like I didn't know you bought two packs of beans. That's funny cause I didn't know I had to check before I spent my money. I'll show her I'm about to order something else lol. To bad those firestarters sold so fast.
> 
> And yeah that's strange about the farm sellin ogr gear for sure.


Congrats on the freebies....... I was rootin for you..... 
And dont worry about the FireStarters Mr C is back online so im sure a new batch of listings will be posted soon enough....
*35uk cash is just about $60 usd......


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 3, 2011)

Airwave said:


> TH Seeds and Serious Seeds have their own versions, but not the original. Why are they so hard to get? Did this grower cross them with something?


Cuz its a rare strain. No, just made f2's, f3's and so on.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw a thread about the indiana bubblegum. Its a few years old. Same one cmt? I thought a girl bred them.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Cuz its a rare strain. No, just made f2's, f3's and so on.


It was all over Indiana and New England for years and years. Fields of it. Maybe people got bored with it and it just died out?

Also, I wonder how far from the original it is now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would love some Indiana BubbleGum Freebies... Hope i get some with my next order....
Ive heard different stories about the origins... CMT maybe you could clear me up with the truth?
This is what Neville has to say about the subject.....
"It wasn't developed in the US. That's just the standard bullshit these boys put out to avoid admitting that it was pure Seed Bank stock.
The original BG was nice. I believe that it was a Big Bud Skunk X Nl5 SK cross. Later inbreedings, produced an inferior product.
I don't know about Silverback, but I do know my strains. Critical Mass, also comes from the BBSK line. Try crossing it to NL5SK, the result may burst a bubble.
N."


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I saw a thread about the indiana bubblegum. Its a few years old. Same one cmt? I thought a girl bred them.


That must be the thread that somebody over at CZ is referring to. Got a link?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

Those sour d crosses sound good to me. I might pop all my freebies along with those shish99 when I get home from work. 

Cmt have u seen pics of the bubblegum?


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I would love some Indiana BubbleGum Freebies... Hope i get some with my next order....
> Ive heard different stories about the origins... CMT maybe you could clear me up with the truth?
> This is what Neville has to say about the subject.....
> "It wasn't developed in the US. That's just the standard bullshit these boys put out to avoid admitting that it was pure Seed Bank stock.
> ...


I remember reading that thread a while back.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Even if it was seed bank stock it could have been made in the us. That doesn't mean shit.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yah id like to belive that it was USA homeBred as well...
Theres no way to know if the following is true but its a good story....





"The old Guerilla Grower is gone. At 62, he apparantly had a heart attack while climbing down a 40' cliff and fell into a dry creek bed. He layed there for a full day before he was found. This is an irreplaceable loss for our local growing community for the entire cannabis world. Reclusive and eccentric, the purchase of a computer brought him to




, as he loved growing he wanted to share what he knew. For 40 years, he has been a legend here. My grandfather, who had known him since grade school introduced me to him last year and it changed my life.

It is widely known among the old timers around here, that in 1971, Silverback, with his brother and brother in law in Evansville Indiana, developed the original bubblegum strain that is now sold by Thseeds.{the Serious strain is very different than the original}. He said the strain was a cross between several afhgani strains he had recieved from relatives serving in the peace corp in 1968, crossed with a hybrid he recieved while dealing with weed producers in Mexico in 1970. He and my grandfather told me that bikers from oakland California had brought in a couple of horticulturist from Berkley and they were working with mexican growers to produce faster better yeilding weed. My grandfather has a picture of himself, silverback and the bikers that were visiting Silverbacks home, standing next to 50 bricks of the mexican hybrid weed they had developed.

He was a little crazy, but knew more than anyone i have ever met about pot. In 1982, he created a local strain that i am growing this year called " The shit that killed Elvis Presley" and just this year, I was able to get 20 seeds of a his new creation called " The Shit that Killed Micheal Jackson". I have no doubt it would be as successful as bubblegum. Thank god i have f2's cooking and 10 of the originals.

Salute to an old grower. He was tougher than the rattlesnakes around he and smarter than a fox. The police knew him well and would have considered him a prize catch. There were dozens of growers at his funeral. They ranged from 70years old, to 20 yrs old.

If there's a heaven,there is no question he's breaking ground for an indica grow. Happy growing old bud."


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Are all the greedy fake ass bitches. Just rly good at finding bomb genetics or is that something that happens to you once you find bomb gens?
> 
> Fuck ogr. If I bought a 200$ pack of wifi ill do whatever the fuck I want with the offspring.
> 
> Once you sell a strain what right do u have to say noone else can use it? Noone else does that


 i agree... do you know how many strains today are just hybrids of shit from years ago?? i'd say about 90% or so if it honestly.. if it weren't for strains like northern lights / skunk / afghani / and a few others, there would pretty much be nothing around today as they are the back bone of tons and tons of newer shit..


----------



## wheezer (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, Here's the pics, it doesn't look like as much looking at em' like that, but that big bag has 50 or so crosses of mine in it. I have that other bag there full of Attitude freebies. There's hundreds of those.
JKAN that's a cool story true or not, but it sounds believable to me. Bubble Gumm was created in Indiana, that's a well known fact at least.
Tomorrow is the November Attitude deals.I'm grabbing some more stuff for sure. I just ordered the Malawi x Deep Chunk and that new Dank Sinatra already, I couldn't wait when I saw it. I love that LA Affie cut, and anything crossed with it. I'm gonna grab that Sunshine DayDream and Gold Star for starters this time, not sure what all else. I'm thinking about AlphaKroniks White crosses also, we'll see.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I don't rly see many breeders workin with landraces.

Except deep chunk. and mandala seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well I don't rly see many breeders workin with landraces.
> 
> Except deep chunk. and mandala seeds.


 Gage green got some Colombian landraces and I've seen a couple other breeders flak
Ing they have lamdraces


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice collection there Wheezer


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 3, 2011)

i know somebody working a cross with chinensis. bohdi has a cross or two. WOS has crosses. and others.

and imo deep chunk maybe not be a pure landrace cultivar , can you say for sure? 

going back to what racerboy noted, im doubtful of any "pure" landraces in the strain game. 

& one way herb gets pollenated, as we know , is by the wind. so can anybody say that on some moutainside in pakistan & with absolute certainty that what grows there is pure indica landrace (for example)?

has no sativa in it?

everything in seedland has "the original" in its make up ... so to speak. 

imo, everything is polyhybrid.

ever see the strainhunter series ...the arjan/franco fiasco? 

dont you find it odd that one GHS comapny mission is give out ("designer") seed to the locals where these pure strains are found?

^ hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 3, 2011)

Dirty IMO what ghs did was dump a bunche bs seeds there to pollute what was left of the "pure" stuff so they could keep the goods for themselves those guys are the greediest buncha sales hounds ive ever seen


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Man, I flipped my plushberry mother plant 2 weeks ago. I clipped about 15 10" clones then flipped her, and she stretched rite back up to where she was lol.

She's looking so damn beautiful. Just took some pics. 

Looks like skunkmunkie grew her 

Nice collection wheezer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well I don't rly see many breeders workin with landraces.
> 
> Except deep chunk. and mandala seeds.


 Paki Citrali Kush gets some play sometimes to.....bu tyur right man, not to many people work with em...Reeferman did some good work as well...he might be a retard but he bred some gems


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2011)

from what ive beening reading storeing seeds in a fridge is the best way to store them anybody got input to add to this I got a bunch 
seeds to preserve


----------



## wheezer (Nov 3, 2011)

yea I got the Columbian Gold seeds from Gage, but I'm pretty sure they're not pure. Theyare listed aas 14-16 weeks I believe, which ism waay short for Columbian Gold strain. I also have Reefermans Santa Marta and it's supposed to be like 22-24 weeks which from my understanding is about where they come in at. Again,who knows right?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

wheezer said:


> yea I got the Columbian Gold seeds from Gage, but I'm pretty sure they're not pure. Theyare listed aas 14-16 weeks I believe, which ism waay short for Columbian Gold strain. I also have Reefermans Santa Marta and it's supposed to be like 22-24 weeks which from my understanding is about where they come in at. Again,who knows right?


 the santa marta is one of my "want" strains


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Paki Citrali Kush gets some play sometimes to.....bu tyur right man, not to many people work with em...Reeferman did some good work as well...he might be a retard but he bred some gems


 and just what is so wrong about being a skin head and being on stage when one of them smashed geraldo revera (sp?) over the head with a chair??
lol... j/k of course in case anyone thought i was serious.. i'm serious about his being one of those skin heads on the show, just not about what is wrong with it part..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and just what is so wrong about being a skin head and being on stage when one of them smashed geraldo revera (sp?) over the head with a chair??
> lol... j/k of course in case anyone thought i was serious.. i'm serious about his being one of those skin heads on the show, just not about what is wrong with it part..


 Yeah i didnt wanna say why...cuz it usualy stirs up dumbass fights...but i forgot i was in this thread were nobody is retarded lol

i dont agree with his beliefs but im kinda bummed out that his gear got a bad rap after that scandal busted out...nazi or not, his shit kicked serious ass


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> from what ive beening reading storeing seeds in a fridge is the best way to store them anybody got input to add to this I got a bunch
> seeds to preserve


I dont know about being "the best".. But say for this example im going to use a Shoebox (any storage device will do, one that will afford you more organization perhaps.)... Than put your seeds in the Shoebox in whatever Containers you have your seeds in, Whether it be the original Breeder Packs or Vials as is CMT's Beautiful collection..... Then you put a Desiccant (Silica Gel [better], Rice, or Powdered Milk) inside the Shoebox but separate from the seeds....

This is one way...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah i didnt wanna say why...cuz it usualy stirs up dumbass fights...but i forgot i was in this thread were nobody is retarded lol
> 
> i dont agree with his beliefs but im kinda bummed out that his gear got a bad rap after that scandal busted out...nazi or not, his shit kicked serious ass


 was he in the breeding game at that point dizzle? or are you just talking about sales after the story hit that it was indeed him on that show??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2011)

22-24 glowering weeks damn I will stay away from that for sure lmao!


----------



## Airwave (Nov 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 22-24 glowering weeks damn I will stay away from that for sure lmao!


Yeah, you have to be really fucking zen to wait that long.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 22-24 glowering weeks damn I will stay away from that for sure lmao!


 what strain is that wbw?? god damn son, that's like idk, four years or some shit just for flowering, lol.. seriously though, that's a fuck long time to flower a bitch out imo..
i'd like to do nevilles haze from mr nice as i hear it's super fucking bomb sativa smoke, and she's only got a 14 / 16 week flowering time, and i think that's much too long..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

My walhalla is 13-15 weeks. I flipped her 2 weeks ago. She's only like 7" tall, I flipped her at about 5". Wonder how tall she will end up.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 3, 2011)

It's Santa Marta you pretty much have to be inside or like on the equator to grow that bitch lol man that's a long time I thought 14-16 was long fuck that's four months your lookin at six just for flower win the marta lol not to mention the probably two month veg or so depending on climate and time of year


----------



## wheezer (Nov 3, 2011)

It's 6 months even to flower, full year to grow naturally,Starts in January, finishes in December. I'm not sure about any of this, but it is my understanding that there are many strains that grow a full year nearly. I know for sure there are Haze varieties that take right at 20 weeks so it's really not far fetched at all. Yopu would have top start it and end it in a green house here for sure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> It's Santa Marta you pretty much have to be inside or like on the equator to grow that bitch lol man that's a long time I thought 14-16 was long fuck that's four months your lookin at six just for flower win the marta lol not to mention the probably two month veg or so depending on climate and time of year


 i don't think a strain like that would need anything near a two month veg period, simply do to it's long ass flowering time, that bitch would be 20 feet tall i'd bet if you gave it a two month veg, lol..
i'm so dead set against 12 /12 from seed for obvious reasons, but i think i've read that a lot of people pretty much start pure sats like these at 12 / 12, or maybe give them like a 2 week veg just to allow the root system a chance to grow some before starting flowering..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah racer that's too fuckin long for my liking..really 10-12 is the longest for me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah racer ur rite. 

I am gonna buy a pack of sage. I really like it. I got 3 phenos. The 2 fem seed are the same height. Both topped to 2 tops and about 2 foot tall. One is starting to show purple leaves. It has really thin pistils that have all turned light red orange and it smells like coffe and chocolate. No frost on the leaves but the buds are frosty.

The other fem and the reg seed look the same. They have long leaves that curl like chernobyls do and have trichs all over the bottoms of the fan leaves. Pretty frosty. The one from the reg seed is 2x as big and 4 tops. And the buds are way bigger, fatter.

The big sage from reg seed and the coffee fem sage are gonna finish 11 weeks on the dot which is what thseeds says. The fem sage that looks like the reg sage is gonna go at least 2 more.

I'm pretty impressed. 

I harvested the buku and its curing now. Went just over 8, could have gone 9. Or more.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 3, 2011)

Well when I said that I was referring to growing from seed outside you figure veg would be at least a few months because of when you would plant but maybe I'm wrong. Also just curious but what obvious reason are you against seed from 12-12? I mean for some people with space constraints it's awesome. I just did it in my micro grow with CFls it's not done yet but I got some nice lookin plants. They are bein moved to another location because I'm shutting down the micro grow. Long story. But they look proper for somthin that I xpected to be fairly small. 

That being said in any normal grow I wouldn't do it but with something goin that long it makes sense



racerboy71 said:


> i don't think a strain like that would need anything near a two month veg period, simply do to it's long ass flowering time, that bitch would be 20 feet tall i'd bet if you gave it a two month veg, lol..
> i'm so dead set against 12 /12 from seed for obvious reasons, but i think i've read that a lot of people pretty much start pure sats like these at 12 / 12, or maybe give them like a 2 week veg just to allow the root system a chance to grow some before starting flowering..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Well when I said that I was referring to growing from seed outside you figure veg would be at least a few months because of when you would plant but maybe I'm wrong. Also just curious but what obvious reason are you against seed from 12-12? I mean for some people with space constraints it's awesome. I just did it in my micro grow with CFls it's not done yet but I got some nice lookin plants. They are bein moved to another location because I'm shutting down the micro grow. Long story. But they look proper for somthin that I xpected to be fairly small.
> 
> That being said in any normal grow I wouldn't do it but with something goin that long it makes sense


 lol, yah, i kinda realized that after i reread your post m8.. outside that bitch must get huge, i'd hate to try and hide that thing in my yard, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah racer that's too fuckin long for my liking..really 10-12 is the longest for me.


 my fucking summer grow had me wanting to pull me fucking hair out because of this shit.. high temps meant that the flowering times just went on and on and one.. i think my larry went to like 12 or 13 weeks, and the white x deadhead og i took it to 15 weeks, and it still could have gone like another 2 or so imo, it was just that i was fucking tired of that damn grow and had had enough fun with it, lol, and pulled it down after 15 weeks..
not sure what it would have taken if the temps would have been under control though.. it was enough to make me consider taking this summer off from growing, but i haven't made my mind up as of yet..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 3, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, i kinda realized that after i reread your post m8.. outside that bitch must get huge, i'd hate to try and hide that thing in my yard, lol..


Lol I would give up just grow two HUGE trees lol the hard part would be sexin em lol they would be damn near six to ten feet before you would tell fully probably. At least the last sat I grew took balls long to show and I'm still not sure it wasn't female. Lol I choked it too early but it was overtaking everything. 

I'm gonna go to bed dreaming about two twenty footers givin the finger to the choppers lol. If I grew those I wouldn't be able to grow anything else. Too scared of a raid lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> He's been on CZ bitching about DankHouse strains ripping him off lol, what a loser that dude is. Honestly I have no respect for him at all now. He's in on the farm scam, so obvious too...


 I'm glad I got my fire og and double barrel og from dank house as og raskal is way expensive and when someone said that to him he got a attitude and said don't get my shit then. I got some of his white and white fire but paying 130 was pricey. I was thinking of getti g the white master but if I can get a female Julius caeser leaning towards the SoCal master I'll be fine with that.

This is not the first time I heard raskal being a bitch!


----------



## blissfest (Nov 3, 2011)

What is Raskals problem? He isn't a real breeder, he basically X's clone onlys, anyone can do that.

I have a bunch of his (Kromes) White S1's and WiFi that I want to grow, but man he was a bitch on CZ today.

Pollen chuckers shouldn't care what others do with their beans IMO. That dude needs to wake the fuck up?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 3, 2011)

I decided to pop the shish99 and the deep phaze. Was gonna run the freebies but decided against it. So here goes twenty KOS beans into the paper towel. So from seed I'm running Tga ace of spades, bodhi a11, hortilab super sour skunk and those.

Wood I bought those deep phaze beans cause u were talkin about them I'll keep u posted


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 3, 2011)

blissfest said:


> What is Raskals problem? He isn't a real breeder, he basically X's clone onlys, anyone can do that.
> 
> I have a bunch of his (Kromes) White S1's and WiFi that I want to grow, but man he was a bitch on CZ today.
> 
> Pollen chuckers shouldn't care what others do with their beans IMO. That dude needs to wake the fuck up?


like they own the genetic code... plants damn near been around a billion years and ppl think they re-invented it.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I decided to pop the shish99 and the deep phaze. Was gonna run the freebies but decided against it. So here goes twenty KOS beans into the paper towel. So from seed I'm running Tga ace of spades, bodhi a11, hortilab super sour skunk and those.
> 
> Wood I bought those deep phaze beans cause u were talkin about them I'll keep u posted


damn i wanna get smoked out by this guy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 3, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I decided to pop the shish99 and the deep phaze. Was gonna run the freebies but decided against it. So here goes twenty KOS beans into the paper towel. So from seed I'm running Tga ace of spades, bodhi a11, hortilab super sour skunk and those.
> 
> Wood I bought those deep phaze beans cause u were talkin about them I'll keep u posted


 Hey Karma Sounds like a fuckin plan m8.....
Nd ill be in your corner for those A11's to be Female, cuz if i remember correctly you only got 2/11.....


----------



## matatan (Nov 4, 2011)

ayooooo seed collectors!!!!!! Casey Jones ? lineage/heritage? sat/dom %?

thinking about biting on this months promo at attitude, checked up on connoisseur genetics new strains and noticed that Casey Jones is there stud... or female.. superplant. id like to kno more 

anyone?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

One of my all time fav' smokes is Casey .

Head Seeds did the original >>> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Casey_Jones/Head_Seeds/

Here's what CSG use...



> Here we have reversed the Truecannabliss cut of Head Seeds Casey Jones, now widely available on the Amsterdam coffee shop scene and we used it to pollinate itself. Casey Jones is a true elite strain in seed form and we are extremely grateful to Head Seeds for bringing it to the world. The spectrums of flavour we hope to represent with these S1s are a meaty/earthy funk with sweet fruity diesel undertones. We give all credit to grateful Head Seeds as all we did was remake his already outstanding work into fem seed Expect monster yields.


I also know Sure Fire are releasing an S1 version of the "CJ ~ Joes cut" soon too .


----------



## wheezer (Nov 4, 2011)

daaaaamn it man! I went to order my promo, and I was gonna get the Sunshine Daydream, but it was gone already! Damn it!oh well, I get it next time hopefully. I did get the Grateful Casey, even though I hate femed seeds. I would love to have several others he has femmed, if they were reg. but not femmed.I also got my 10 pack of Flav, to look for a daddy to at least make some bx seeds with my Rommy cut. I got the White diamonds and Eisbaer too. I've been wanting that White, or a cross of it for a while now. Nice freebie list with my order for sure.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

If anybodys interested White Grapes is up for sale now >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hazeman-seeds-white-grapes/prod_3903.html


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting indeed. I'm lookin away from the tude lately been lookin at shit on thol ok and hey hit some nice small time breeders right now. I'm gettin the canna biogen laki chitral kush along with house of loves honey girl and sugar cane train. These guys are up and comers watch for their stuff they hit two kill og crosses being tested right now. One a dire og cross and the other a purple og. All their stuff looks kill


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> If anybodys interested White Grapes is up for sale now >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/hazeman-seeds-white-grapes/prod_3903.html


 Just picked up a pack!

Also they are selling Grandaddy Purple S1 from Connoisseur Genetics comes with a free 11 reg lucky dip.
Can anyone tell me what lucky dip is/means?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn. I'm gonna have to jump on the gdp s1. That's some dank.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 4, 2011)

yummy taste for the face from a super legit chef.

can you decipher the code?

the pork is in this secret sauce on this marination => to be had with cavatelli & garlic bread.

get sum.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh we're on satans page now boys lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 4, 2011)

Page 666 the number of the Beast........lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Run to the hills!! 

[video=youtube;geHLdg_VNww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHLdg_VNww[/video]

[video=youtube;jsmcDLDw9iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsmcDLDw9iw[/video]

Let it play through, you know you want to 

EDIT ~ video added in agreement mate


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuckin maiden is the mother fuckin shit but some how I think mark of the beast would have been more appropriate. Odd how my iPhone can't see the embedded movies but I can watch you tube all day lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 4, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yummy taste for the face from a super legit chef.
> 
> can you decipher the code?
> 
> ...


 i got them all but the j1 gud, and i know i should know that as well, which would be why it's pissing me off..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 4, 2011)

bro southern cali elite. J1 is just that : J1 (clone only)

so dope i just "tuned" you all in... bzzzzzt ...wake up, look alert, im shaking your monitor.

and the node spacing on the J1 & trainwreck are just spectacular! 8 week & done nug chuckers alredy in production on the other coast for sure.

this = not beans & rice

maybe if you're good i can get you a taste 

strains , strains, gud for your heart... the more you smoke... the more you?

seen these guys 6 times. enjoy 666 page day!

[youtube]7KsPZ1f7MDs[/youtube]

...& iron maiden is classic.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

I love your sig lol comedy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I love your sig lol comedy


Dude it that the same guy from the other sig, Talkin bout how "Blue" his nugs Taste.... LoL

But anyway...
The tude put up another promo for DinaFem.....
Buy a 3 pack get 1 seed, buy a 5 pack get 2 seed , buy a 10 pack get 4 seed...
(you get 1, 2, or 4 of each of the following... so 2, 4, or 8 total)
The seeds are WhiteWidow and AutoJackCritical...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 4, 2011)

fruitrollup said:


> you can taste the color blue in the different blue dinafem strains. more than blueberries i think its the color blue


you mean ^ this one ; i try & save all the stupid stuff!

quite bright bulb of you to notice ==> its the same "bag to the douche".

& it proves that many hundreds of posts can mean absolute sh*t when it comes down to true cannaknowitallnes.

^ which i've yet to reach but others attain so rapidly it boogles my canna-mind.

*

these pics, on the other hand, prove either im a pro at photoshop & draw/paint programs or i grow herbs.

hmmmmmmmm?

mad shack :. cutting , one gallon container, flowered, taken one week early.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 4, 2011)

I had to post on page 666... them some dank herbs karma!

DAMNIT GOT BUMPD TO 667! fail


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Just picked up a pack!
> 
> Also they are selling Grandaddy Purple S1 from Connoisseur Genetics comes with a free 11 reg lucky dip.
> Can anyone tell me what lucky dip is/means?


U get lucky when they dip in a bag an pull a random pack of the whole line


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just opened the package:
Hazeman:
RockyMountainHigh
Escaped
TGA SUBCOOL:
JillyBean
UFO CH9:
Aroma
Humboldt
Pretty sweet Paradise seed Mug... actually makes me wanna start gettin Mugs more often since i get the same Fuckin shirt every god damn time....
(or maybe just go the route of some, and just go no guarantee..... i mean WTF do i need 20 Attitude shirts that barely fit??)

SAS has said that there getting a more complete line-up of OGR gear.... I wonder what these will be......
Another funny tidbit regarding the gear at the farm... This is what OGR said "Stay away from THCFarmer or you will get ripped off!"... I feel bad for everyone who bought from their....


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Where has ogr gear now?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

I also wonder how well no for sure shipping works that shits expensive


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Ogr called me a troll. Its one of the best complients he could have given me. 

Its like if the biggest loser in the world calls you a loser. Its a double negative. It means I'm not not cool.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah wood I saw that shit. Don't you have some of his gear?nothing like customer appreciation. 

More firestarters dropped at cz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

More FireStarters listed........
*i was actually tellin you Karma cuz u missed it last post... LoL didnt notice u had just Beat Me to It.....
yah i read thru that whole thread last night... it all started sounding the same after awhile..... Bitch Bitch.. Stupid comment.. i mean come on....
I did buy me a pack of WIFI though....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell fycking no karma!

I will buy it from dank house


----------



## blissfest (Nov 4, 2011)

Just picked up the Conny gen. Grandaddy Purple S1's, and the Casey Jones S1's

Two seperate orders so I doubled all the freebies


I really should seek help for my spontaneous bean buying problem, LOL!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Last check my sig lol, ogr is a pussy ass bitch and if I ever meet him face to face which I highly doubt as hes a bitch I'll make him my bitch for real lol. He's just shitting it cos his days as a "breeder" are numbered. Pussy hacker is all that tool is lmao. Sorry for the rant but the c**t gets under my skin big time.

I Lol'd big time when I saw him call you a troll, I mean the guy signs into CZ just to pick a fight in public with DHS. Isn't that trolling?? Fuck that bitch he's trying to suck up to MrC now I'll bet.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 4, 2011)

E$cobar on breeding

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44741-ekos-freebies/


----------



## blissfest (Nov 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Last check my sig lol, ogr is a pussy ass bitch and if I ever meet him face to face which I highly doubt as hes a bitch I'll make him my bitch for real lol. He's just shitting it cos his days as a "breeder" are numbered. Pussy hacker is all that tool is lmao. Sorry for the rant but the c**t gets under my skin big time.
> 
> I Lol'd big time when I saw him call you a troll, I mean the guy signs into CZ just to pick a fight in public with DHS. Isn't that trolling?? Fuck that bitch he's trying to suck up to MrC now I'll bet.


 
He thinks he is a breeder, but in reality he just crosses clone only cuts and calls it a day. 

No selection or stablizing process, anybody with a bottle of colloidal silver and some elite clones could do the same thing.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> E$cobar on breeding
> 
> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44741-ekos-freebies/


Now esko is a breeder worthy of peoples respect and admiration. Guy has been breeding for ages and still does it for the sheer love of makin his own seed. And the fact that he shares them for sale at the price he does, even for free in most of his creations is another reason to back him. I read that same post on OG too, I always hang out over there and soak up some great info from the old skool dutchmasters there.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

So in the last few weeks I have added to my collection: 

Escaped- g13 x (g13x purple indica)
Rocky mountain high - colorado green bud x mikado
Chocolate mix- sannies
Dirty harry x dynamite - sannies
Gorilla grape f2s 
Apollo 11 - bodhi
Pre 2000 sensi star


----------



## Tales (Nov 4, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> E$cobar on breeding
> 
> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44741-ekos-freebies/


Very, very, very, very interesting.

Although, at times it is difficult to discern what E$ko is attempting to convey, he has some really nice points to make regarding the styles and motives that different breeders operate with.

Based solely on what was written in that posting, I would try E$ko's strains. 

That is not a statement I would make lightly.

I feel as though I was schooled a bit.

Thx


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just lookin at the Paradise Sensi Star auction at Suer starts at 60- 10 beans.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Those guys don't care about being labeled "king of kush" or something as lame like some of these guys on the scene atm ~ Rezdog, Ogr, Reeferman. They're all people to not bother with, just for how they are as people. I've got some Strawberry Bubba on the way (Thanx again you know who you are) and if I'm asked if they're ogr's I'll be saying ~ hell no they're mine I grew them and the seeds they were traded for from a friend.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> So in the last few weeks I have added to my collection:
> 
> Escaped- g13 x (g13x purple indica)
> Rocky mountain high - colorado green bud x mikado
> ...


Nice list right there


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Thx wbw 

Next mission: arcata cut and the federation cut.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sure thats my shopping cart , LW you gots taste fella


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mosca has an Arcata Cut available right now......


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Last check my sig lol, ogr is a pussy ass bitch and if I ever meet him face to face which I highly doubt as hes a bitch I'll make him my bitch for real lol. He's just shitting it cos his days as a "breeder" are numbered. Pussy hacker is all that tool is lmao. Sorry for the rant but the c**t gets under my skin big time.
> 
> I Lol'd big time when I saw him call you a troll, I mean the guy signs into CZ just to pick a fight in public with DHS. Isn't that trolling?? Fuck that bitch he's trying to suck up to MrC now I'll bet.


 lmao, so true skunk.. i have to admit, that even though i'm a member over at the farm i'm hardly ever over there at all, and i'm not very familiar with ogr the person.. 
sure, i've heard grumblings from this person or that one, and matthew riot sure seems to have it in for him, although matt tends to hate everyone, lol.. but damn, reading that thread on zon was more than enough of an introduction to the man in itself as he surely showed his true colors in my eyes..
why the need to come on to that site when i'm sure that he know's that dank house has their own site and forum just to start a troll thread??

and the thing that really burns me up is that i just spent some good coin on a pack of his white s1's from sow amazing that i've been waiting on, that shit really pisses me the fuck off now.. 
i know i go on and on about sub sometimes, but ogr really takes the cake in my eyes.. what an asshole, really geniunely, and i don't usually feel that way about many people..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah he REALLY got pissed when I said he was in on the scams with logic.

If mr c didn't shut the thread my next reply would have been:

"Oh yeah ogr well didn't you leave the farm once before? And go back? Shows a lot about your character. 2 months of good behavior doesn't make up for all the ppl you scammed."

Or I would have quoted him where he said "I'm making it right with the ppl logic ripped off". And I I would have said "oh yeah asshole where's my white s1's then?"


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ogr called me a troll. Its one of the best complients he could have given me.
> 
> Its like if the biggest loser in the world calls you a loser. Its a double negative. It means I'm not not cool.


Hehe, I think you're not not cool too...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been online over a year now and he is the first person I've met that I've got into it with lol. I felt the need to say somethingin support of Doc & Dankhouse as he attcked my good mate 2eme' at the CC site in much the same way too. Bringing his drama there as well, he's too used to people falling at his feet imo and the ego has gone to his head with it. And the people kissing ogrs ass at CZ in his intro is makin me sick too tbh. OH raskal your the greatest I hope your gonna be at CZ too. I FOR ONE DONT!!
If he does I'm gone from there... I really can't stand fuckin raskal that much.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

He won't skunkie.

Ppl like that, it KILLS them with PHYSICAL PAIN to sell 10 seeds for 50$


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've been online over a year now and he is the first person I've met that I've got into it with lol. I felt the need to say somethingin support of Doc & Dankhouse as he attcked my good mate 2eme' at the CC site in much the same way too. Bringing his drama there as well, he's too used to people falling at his feet imo and the ego has gone to his head with it. And the people kissing ogrs ass at CZ in his intro is makin me sick too tbh. OH raskal your the greatest I hope your gonna be at CZ too. I FOR ONE DONT!!
> If he does I'm gone from there... I really can't stand fuckin raskal that much.


 i don't think you'll ever have to worry about that skunk, as i'm fairly sure i've heard mr c say he's not much of a fan of ogr, not 100% sure on that, and don't want to put words into anyones mouth, but i feel safe to say i don't think ogr will be at zon anytime soon, or anytime ever, lol..


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> U get lucky when they dip in a bag an pull a random pack of the whole line


LOL thanks for the info, I was wondering if that was a strain LOL man I think I'm baked


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 4, 2011)

I am still new to the seed scene. Would anyone be kind enough to enlighten me as to what is CZ? I've been looking but kinda gave up with 670 threads or so.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

I literally lol'd when ogr said "and I'm about to lower my prices"

Haha

That's like saying I'm gonna quit smoking tommorow.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 4, 2011)

cz is cannazon m8...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 4, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I literally lol'd when ogr said "and I'm about to lower my prices"
> 
> Haha
> 
> That's like saying I'm gonna quit smoking tommorow.


 Not only that when some1 on the thread commented on his prices, OGR remarked by saying something like "there not expensive my fem gear goes for $85-130 dollars"...... When i saw that i was like what fuckin site has Ogr gear for $85 bux.... So i asked him where i could find for $85 and he kinda ignored that and just told me to go to CC....(and no he didnt mean EUR)....


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> cz is cannazon m8...


Thank you so much, the strains over there look so bomb!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 4, 2011)

I like how ogr says shanti is using his fire og pic to sell Shark Shock too, I mean come on white sharks been selling for years well enough before ogr even could grow. Oh and I'm a wannabe too apparently lol, I dont even breed lol just grow weed to smoke and was gonna be a possible customer too lol. What a tool. Have you been on CZ today racer?? The bitch is sucking up to everybody now and I'm getting more & more pissed off with every post the bitch makes there. I'm gonna have to sign out tonight mate and go hit the punch bag soon lol. If I had any raskal seeds in my stash as I'm feeling tonight I'd be burning them in pack in my ashtray while filming the whole deal for youtube lol.

Oh raskal your the greatest , if your a raskal fanboy your not gonna like what I'm gonna say from now on about the tool lol. I can get on with everybody here and never hate on anybody but ogr has got under my skin big time .


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 4, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> Thank you so much, the strains over there look so bomb!


 fuck, i had something really juicy to say here, but i'll keep me yap shut, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> fuck, i had something really juicy to say here, but i'll keep me yap shut, lol..


ill say whatever you wanted to lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Escobar doesn't have too much on Dannie's right now I could find was lookin for somthin indica from him couldn't rally find anything did find a few interesting ones though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 4, 2011)

dam theres some wanna be breeder drama going on lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Lol man anyone who sells fem gear for more than regs is Trippin and hats the whole breeding community for the most part. Now charging over a hundred for a pack IMO is a joke it should never be more than ten a seed lol shit man seeds can get expensive the way a lot of breeders be actin now days. I like he way house of love is doin it ten seeds for like fifty bucks and fire ones. 

Lol what the fuck please explain to me how in the holy hell shark shock is some fuckin og lol hat pix on mns looks notin like fire og


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh I've seen ogr's type a million times.

He's the little rich mommas boy who was always the "best" at everything because his parents bought him EVERYTHING. 

Pisses me off when true talent goes unnoticed, overpowered by marketing, greed, ego. 

I used to play tournament paintball, speedball, with air bunkers. Would travel to different states, had my pics in magazines. I hated seein these 13 year old kids come out with a 2000$ gun and another 1500$ wotth of top of the line gear, and never played a game in there life. Then they wanna talk shit about how good they are and how "cool" they are.

I will pwn them every time with my 800$ guns.

That's ogr. Spoiled greedy bitchy mommas boy.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 4, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've been online over a year now and he is the first person I've met that I've got into it with lol. I felt the need to say somethingin support of Doc & Dankhouse as he attcked my good mate 2eme' at the CC site in much the same way too. Bringing his drama there as well, he's too used to people falling at his feet imo and the ego has gone to his head with it. And the people kissing ogrs ass at CZ in his intro is makin me sick too tbh. OH raskal your the greatest I hope your gonna be at CZ too. I FOR ONE DONT!!
> If he does I'm gone from there... I really can't stand fuckin raskal that much.


I had a different handle at CC and Raskal threatened me, pmed me with insults, then banned me for nothing, LOL!!!

That boy has issues, he needs to kick back and be humble, he thinks he is some kinda great breeder? Shanti has forgotton more about breeding MJ than Raskal will ever know.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 4, 2011)

The last couple pages have been funny fasho! So if yall say fuck em.. THEN FUCK EM  i aint buyin that pussys beanz either lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 4, 2011)

The girl took me shopping today!!!! Damn now I gotta rub her back or some shit. Lol

Bought me a sun hut silver edition 4X8. 2 magnum 6"air cooled hoods. Some ona gel. And 50 3 gallon grow bags. Couple other goodies as well. $740!! And she's not done buying me all new equipment too. I'm getting 2 1000w galaxy switchable ballasts and a ozone generators,timers, ducting, soil amendments everything!!!! And she tried to buy me a new Xbox360 but I told her not to worry about it. Fuck what a great day. And here I am buying beans to spite her talking shit about buyin beans. Lol. 

Those 2 giant magnum hoods fill my entire tent it's awesome. Pow pow pow. Let there be light!!!!

*edit. Hahaha right after wood goes off about spoiled rich kids!!! Classic timing


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Omg I hear that I used to do a lot of tourney play til those fuckin kids showed up and started talkin shit because I used a macdev cyborg and it wasn't as expensive as his angel. Enjoy your glorified auto cocker kiddie lol. I had fun decimating their faces for a few years til I couldn't take it anymore and I went to airsoft but now it's starting to happen there too and I have to play only private games now =(


TheLastWood said:


> Oh I've seen ogr's type a million times.
> 
> He's the little rich mommas boy who was always the "best" at everything because his parents bought him EVERYTHING.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

I love cyborgs! 

Mac dev is the shit. 

I had a fep quest, a smart parts shocker (I know I know but it shoots ropes). I only shoot spool valves. Haven't played in a while.

Karma, there's a difference between momma spoilin you and your girl repaying you for the bomb sex. Sounds like you got it made tho. I get excited just readin about it. 

Magnums are top of the line. 

When cheeseberry haze reg seeds drop, if I'm not around or somethin id appreciate someone snaggin me a pack. They won't last a few hours probly. 

Id do the same for you!


----------



## blissfest (Nov 4, 2011)

Conny's Grandaddy S1's didn't last long, already sold out.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

I miss my cyborg desperately I'm pretty much over airsoft duz I can't play with noon kids anymore I know it's the resin I left paintball lol but I'm tired of box mag full auto 2k rounds flying a me and then I have to hear them bitch after I shoot them once with my m16 that I got 1500 into and shooting damn near 600fps with a .4 gram bb lol lets just say it leaves nice welts. Lol really nice ones. We have problems with people calling hits and when ur a sniper rs really effective to be able to hear the person u just shot from 200 feet + lol. But they bitch too much and I get in trouble for shooting so hot but u will never catch me firing that thing within 75 feet of you because I have courtesy lol. I'm thinkin that even though the paintball noobs were annoying they still had to reload after a few hundred rounds lol it have me some time to move. Bein pinned down by a newb behind a saw with five box mags of 2k rounds is no fun. Til I wait for em to expend sixty dollars worth of munitions and I shoot em once between the eyes from 200ft. The best though is when they are arcing rounds towards u which don't count but they swear like it does lol I stand up laugh and snipe them out and watch bier friends scatter like ants when hey realize they are within range. Lol

Shooting living targets that u can talk shit to after is the fuckin best lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 4, 2011)

Forgive the shit typing damn phone......


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 4, 2011)

Damn. I'm too broke for those gdp but I wanted em bad. I love me some gdp.

Yeah in speedball the field is way smaller, there's no 2 points 200' apart. I admit an 800 -1200$ gun sounds expensive, but. Some are 2000$. Like the dm8,9 etc. When they first come out. And the xsv egos and all the private label egos. 

It doesn't matter cuz tourney play is capped at 15 balls a second.

My roms are all sexed. 3 females and 1 male. Couldn't be happier with the results. 

Now I have to debate how many I will pollinate. And also what else to hit.

Luckily, the 1 male I have is the only one I topped, and it has rly tight nodes, thick stems, and is the healthiest of all my roms. Its not the biggest, but best structured. I'm happy he's my male.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2011)

Pollinate a branch on each


----------



## itslogics (Nov 5, 2011)

The J1 is dank, great taste and smell. I have a lot of friends always asking about this strain! By the way anybody know of a strain called Wizard? I've came across this strain, but I don't know what the lineage is, I don't have the seeds, just seen this come through more than once.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Rofl capped at 15 lol I'd like to see them try and hold me to that with my old cyborg rofl. I miss speed ball lol damn expensive for equipment and paint though. It's he only thing that was better about airsoft. That and mil sim but those have gotten so expensive and do well advertised it's not underground and fun anymore -_-


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah well most markers have ramping boards in.

There are ALL kindsof cheater boards. Som that fire 3 shots semi auto (for when the referee checks it) then add a 10-20% rate of fire electronically. Hard to catch.

I never did that. My shocker and quest had different mods of fire. But a well trained ref can hear the difference between 15- 17 balls a second. 

Then they have response triggers which fire a shot upon trigger pull, and a shot upon trigger release, which doubles your rate of fire

By the time I quit ballin, 50 something cycles a second was achievable (no paint = cycles per second)

The most I've ever heard of WITH Paint, and without breaking paint in the breech was 32 balls a second..

At 50 cycles per second the whole gun is just vibrating. You know when u run out of air and thje gun farts out the last few shots rly quick? Thatas what its like.

<3 spool valves. There going to own the future. My fep quest had a low pressure regulator, I could fire 300 bps with a front end pressure of 60 PSI!

I've been out of the game for a while, but damn. I'm still impressed.

Got too strung out and sold all my gear. Damn shame. It is an expensive sport. I had sponsors from a pb shop, a bar, and a screen printer (for uniforms). And it was still pricey.

Costs like 2-4000$ just to enter a tourney depending on class entered.

I looked into the borgs a lot. 

Hey them old vikings where cool too, remind me a lot of cyborgs.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 5, 2011)

i have a bunch of real nice, fresh frozen trim. 
sick amount actually. 

my plan is to make hash for the thanksgiving / xmas season & give a gram away with every qP my clients purchase as a way to introduce a new item on the menu.

does anybody here use bubble bags from ebay? brand? seller?

im looking at a set from bubblebagdude, who has excellent feedback, but thought id ask.

and if someone could comment on what micron screenage they use itd be very helpful. no stranger to the process of hash making but this will be the first set of bags i ever purchased. 

im thinking 160, 73, 43, & 25 would suit my needs best. 160 & 25 for cooking. and i was gonna mix the 73 & 43 for smoke.

thoughts? criticism? ideas?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally, I like the "full screen bags" which is what I bought. The originals, ie bubblemans, have the desingated micron screen on the bottom of the bag. My bags are entirely made out of the screen.

The full screen bags are usefull if you ever want to try a dry ice extraction. I never have, but like knowing I can.

Www.seans1000watt.com

Unfortunately he doesn't sell from his site. I found another distributor of the "traditional bags" for like 100$ for 5 bags.

Those are all good sizes. 

U gonna use 5 gals?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

No ramping I was shooting 23-25bps standard cyborg trigger thing was a beast lol yea a red will for sure hear the differenc lol but what can he say when it's just my fingers lol. Call me faith and lat me onus back tech my gun and away i go lol shooting lasers. 

Damn man those sound like some beasts lol 300bps ridonc man lol



TheLastWood said:


> Yeah well most markers have ramping boards in.
> 
> There are ALL kindsof cheater boards. Som that fire 3 shots semi auto (for when the referee checks it) then add a 10-20% rate of fire electronically. Hard to catch.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Sry I meant fps. 300 feet per second at 60 psi.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 5, 2011)

Seems like this Ogr guy needs to say behind the scenes and let somebody else run the biz,internet side of things . People seem to rate his bud but not him as a person.. 
All i know is i like to spend my money were i feel welcomed or at least they appricate my custom if not i'll shop elsewhere.. 
Grabbed a few more goodies today.. Ak47 - sunshine daydream-and some Crystal Trident crosses (by mini aka Truck) ..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 5, 2011)

yes.

5 gallons as it a logical home scale size & all id need is the bags.

30 gals might be easier to rock it like one big batch over 3 or 4 or 5 batches. small trash cans are cheap. 
but id have to buy these as well.

5s are my style. im cool w/ a workmanlike approach. & effort is okay cause i dont have to run 4 batches back to back when trim is frozen.

hmmm... since u didnt answer me directly ill ask another way : what's your best hash &, most often, from which micron screens does it come?

^ specific answer (short or long) would help here.

i've made hash before but i was running ice, fetching, water, etc. i know the process just not what peeps are keeping for cooking versus smoking. i prefer more of the later.

thanks in advance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 5, 2011)

That sunshine daydream sounds great.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 5, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That sunshine daydream sounds great.


I seen it come on at seur ,just sound to got to miss and it didnt last too long either .buy out £41 not to bad .. and that led to these other purchases  and freebies.. Doc Bob sure makes you want to come back.. 
Them Crystal crosses seem intresting ,reading up on them as we speak..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't rly make edibles out of hash. I mostly make bho now.

But,you should buy a 5 bag kit. Trichome head size ranges from strain to strain, indica vs sativa vs hybrid, etc.

My jack herer, only the 40 somethin micron caught anything, so its the only one I use for that plant (besides work bag). The first run or two with a new strain use all the bags. If a bag is coming up empty, next time don't use it with that strain.

Or, just use the 220, 75, and 45/25. This way you got your "work bag", "money bag", "safety bag" to catch anything you missed.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

The dry ice method sure looks easy for making hash


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 5, 2011)

i'd have to look into bho... but im not a fan of cooking/making anything like that.

though i know many people LOVE their bho. my flip market notes, & it'll be easier for me, to stick to bubble hash.

very good suggestion. 
& i'll take that bag advice.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sry I meant fps. 300 feet per second at 60 psi.


Still lovely lol nice lp to be runnin that much fps lol mm full screen bags eh? Clean


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

E$ko is like Master Po of cannabis I was searching hazeman smoke reports and came across this


Its not the first time this happens. 
No i did not gave permission and btw nothing was asked to me.
I give permission to Sannies Shop to use my pictures, also Wietforum and Opengrow, every member.

Raise prices? not my seeds, nobody else has to be punished cause Riot seeds do this.

Chocolate Rain will come back, same hybrid, same price.punto final.
Even iff they get very very famous, i will not change this.

They even used my picture i made,




uhm, thats pretty cheap.

Perhaps it would be a good idea to remake their seeds for freebies.
BUT ...
We; Opengrowers are not people that make war. We live our own world here.
We work, enjoy and have respect.

In the breeders world many things we use from each other, 
there are no rules, only a way of respect.
Some make seeds, just to sell them as fast as possible. The only passion is money.

I answered 14 days ago, by giving Sannie a big batch of Chocolate Cheese.
FREEBIES ...

For those who are waiting, i tried to do my best giving them a part of my chocolate works vs the exodus cheese cut.


Grdz e$ko

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/42884-riotseeds-ripoff-from-sanniesshop-warning/,


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

My favorite lines. Esko handles it like a pro

Raise prices? not my seeds, nobody else has to be punished cause Riot seeds do this.

Perhaps it would be a good idea to remake their seeds for freebies


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Rofl lol i have to do some more reseRch on him I've been hearing really good things. I just wish he sold his stuff under a name at Dannie's so it would be easier to find as im not aware of his full list of things


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 5, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Rofl lol i have to do some more reseRch on him I've been hearing really good things. I just wish he sold his stuff under a name at Dannie's so it would be easier to find as im not aware of his full list of things


Esko seeds are under breeders choice at sannies


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Every single one in breeders choice is an esko? I thought I saw some sannie stuff in there too like i said it would be way easier to find if it was all under a section of just his gear. Once I know what strains he's makin it won't be a big deal but to the uninformed it's a bit difficult


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 5, 2011)

I see what u mean. But all the seeds ESko breed are there. There is about 3-4 that wasnt bred by him in that section.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 5, 2011)

in breeders choice im certain that :

anesthesia & knronocaine ; both breed by wazzup

everything else is e$ko.

however, e$ko will get his own seed section @ sannie shop like fusion, breeders choice, or dynasty... so you'll know him as an individual brand under his own heading.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like nobody is answering your question gud. I have the (6) 20 gallon bags bought off ebay. 220, 160, 120, 73, 45, and 25 I think. The 73 is definitely the one that collects the most/best. I usually mix it with the 45 like you said. 25 doesn't do much usually, and I give the 120 to my nephew for helping. The rest is trash. I think I got mine from the same guy you were looking at. They work OK


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2011)

hey gud, i got my bags from sprung i think it's called.. i'll find you a link in a second... good quality, better then the ebay ones from what i've heard, but not as pricey as say bubbleman's bags...

brb with a link for you..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2011)

http://sprungbags.com/


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 5, 2011)

Is anybody else running those dank house double barrel ogs right now? Mine just don't want to take off. Plushberry I popped at the same time already have 3 sets of leaves and the db ogs just looked stunted. My A11s I popped at least a week after have already passed them too.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Is anybody else running those dank house double barrel ogs right now? Mine just don't want to take off. Plushberry I popped at the same time already have 3 sets of leaves and the db ogs just looked stunted. My A11s I popped at least a week after have already passed them too.


 i think that skunk munkie might be running them atm lils, and maybe wbw, not sure though on either, lol..


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

GK Check out the dry ice method using bubble bags.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ
This stuff looks and taste like the real hash I last smoked in 76. You can break off chunky two gramers to share.
Break off that chunk and watch eyes bulge out and witness humans being filled with cheer and good spirits. Bubble has will do the same thing but with holiday season coming you may need the time it takes to use ice water.

Good luck, no matter what!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 5, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> GK Check out the dry ice method using bubble bags.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ
> This stuff looks and taste like the real hash I last smoked in 76. You can break off chunky two gramers to share.
> Break off that chunk and watch eyes bulge out and witness humans being filled with cheer and good spirits. Bubble has will do the same thing but with holiday season coming you may need the time it takes to use ice water.
> ...


 not that i've ever tried the dry ice method m8, it's just that it looked to me like you'd get a lot of plant matter mixed in with the trics from the couple of videos i've watched of people making it that way..
i would love to hear a review of someone who's actually done it side by side with say the regular water method and compare results..


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

The you tube fella covers half the table then the other half. He scrapes two piles. One is lighter and has better trichs. I bet you would save 8 hours time and you would not have tennis elbow for Christmas. Give them a gram and it will go further then BH (I think)

Shit will still expand those airbags, make them cough and go "wow" 
Just a thought, my friend


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dry sift hash is the only way to go, imo.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

RB, I agree that it is not as good as BH but its still killer and you could always use a smaller screen.
Come to think of it that may get rid of plant material and it may be equal or real close to BH.
Here is something everyone may like.

Back in the early 70's in Vegas hash and hash oil were abundant. 10 bucks for gram of killer hash and 20 for small vial of oil. Honey oil was 25 or 30? Real Thia sticks were 20,then 25.
All that stuff dried up by 76,77. Well my friend makes the dry ice hash, I take a hit and it takes me right back to 75, I was tickled to death. Then he makes BTO? or honeyoil. I am real skeptical. One hit and right back in 73 for that.

I could ramble on about why it dried up and the crap we had to smoke after that and all the mexi and buying a baby bottle full of oil, a pound of elephant ear hash, a pound of maui wowie and a half pound of Thia all at one time if anyone is interested.
I have a great memory but it suprised me how the smells and taste were instant and so sharp.

Racer boy, Thats why I loved the CR, It was real close to hash
I got my script filled and I fill fine!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey racer, sprungbags is the other bags I was talkin about for a good price. Just couldn't think of the name.

Idk the dry ice looks cool, if you don't mind having thc particles ALL OVER your house. 

Seems like it would make it rly easy to prove you made hash there.

But idk never done it.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 5, 2011)

My current wishlist:
Bourbon Street
Vertigo
Pandora
Space Princess
Brains Choice
Wonder Woman
Chernobyl

Any comments?


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

LW thats the dry ice smoke. The trichs are falling right down. You can also just use a bucket the same size and keep thing real neat. Shake half, dump the bucket and go again.

I think the first run is the best so you can save that of mix it all together.
Time is probaly the big deal. GK mentioned 4 or 5 runs. Thats more then 8 hours counting drying time, probaly a lot more and no mess, no fuss. KISS


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Yea but does it bubble like full melt or oil or for that 
After high quality dry sift? If he would devise a shaker of some sort to seal the environment you shake into I'd say the method has serious potential. What I'd like to be able to do is get all the different grades I do with my bags only usin dry ice


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

You dont need a shaker, just another one gallon bucket to sift into instead of a table. He probaly used the table just for the audiunce to see



Kaptain Kron said:


> Yea but does it bubble like full melt or oil or for that
> After high quality dry sift? If he would devise a shaker of some sort to seal the environment you shake into I'd say the method has serious potential. What I'd like to be able to do is get all the different grades I do with my bags only usin dry ice


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

They seperate grades by color.

But still the video shows him using ONLY a 220 bag.

I don't see how its possible to get full melt with a 220 screen.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

That's what I'm sayin


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Wonder woman is awesome choice blue jeans I'll post up a pic of my wonder woman mother sometime soon in my thread I'm doin one more big catch up update onthe micro grow which is now moved and not so micro. But the big grows still goin and I'll have pics occasionally of that




Bluejeans said:


> My current wishlist:
> Bourbon Street
> Vertigo
> Pandora
> ...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

You are not getting full melt. You are getting hash that taste and looks and expands those lungs like the good stuff I last smoked in 70s.

Also only a small portion of your BH will be "full melt" The rest will be close. 


TheLastWood said:


> They seperate grades by color.
> 
> But still the video shows him using ONLY a 220 bag.
> 
> I don't see how its possible to get full melt with a 220 screen.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought so but I was not sure what you meant about the shaker part. Anyway its just a thought and Im stoned so I will talk about beans instead. I grew Next Gen Romulan and loved it. I was gonna spring for another five beans for 50 but I think the new candy apple and another CR for 60 from sannies is not only a better deal but I am just becoming a devout sanniehead. 



Kaptain Kron said:


> That's what I'm sayin


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Which is why I use it for cooking. I hate hash that doesn't melt I don't know how u can even call it hash it doesn't burn righ and always taste foul. If it doesn't melt I'm completely avoiding that method. Dry sift melts when u use good nug or trim. I don't see why the dry ice hash won't melt but since I've never done it and someone who I think has done it is sayin it won't melt well. I tend to believe that. I'll stick to my bho and bags I rarely do a bag run anymore though oil for the win. Take a look at some test results of bho dry sift and bags. Bho has highest thc content  that makes me happy cuz I loves me some oil. 

Dry ice method was super cool though about the easiest way I've seen besides bho


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh chocolate rain bitches lol good ok esko


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 5, 2011)

I love Vallium lol, been a little stressed with internet BS . I gots a cocktail for you >>> 40mg Val' + 50ml Tomazzi liquid and a few Buds of dank ass smoke = Once again I'm a chilled munkie 

I'm running DB-OG atm, check the Multi journal guys.... where you been .


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

these are going to be my latest additions:

*Super-Cali Haze* Short Stuff Seeds 
*Amnezia Haze* Rokerij Seeds 
*Columbian Gold* World of Seeds Landraces 
*Auto Jack *Female Seeds X-Line 
*Jack's Cleaner 2* TGA Subcool Seeds 
*Jilly Bean* TGA Subcool Seeds 
*Thai Fantasy *Kannabia Seeds 
*Sweet Haze* DNA Genetics 

freebies
*Super Lemon Haze *Feminized Green House Seeds 
*Pineapple Chunk* Feminized Barneys Farm 
*LA Confidential *DNA Genetics
*Critical Mass 33* CH9 Female Seeds 
*White Shark 33* CH9 Female Seeds 
*Jack* CH9 Female Seeds 
*Jack 33 * CH9 Female Seeds


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

I got some hillbilly heroin, norco & soma


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> these are going to be my latest additions:
> 
> *Super-Cali Haze* Short Stuff Seeds
> *Amnezia Haze* Rokerij Seeds
> ...


 
Not bad but you should have more sativas.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 5, 2011)

i like both positions. & civil debate. nice.

still, imma rock bubble bags & keep it simple & devote my time to growing AAA+ dank & working/harvesting using different medium so that i can develope a better understand of mj overall. 

bubble hash i can make right. & i dont wanna spend endless hours in persuit if the finest home hash method over the above ^.

bubble hash is simple to make. i can run batches in my bathtub. no cooking required. and i've seen a few skilled farmers tout the benefit of frozen trim, VERY cold water, and a good long soak in VERY cold water vs. beating the shit out of the mash with a drill/padle setup.

and curing hash is important too.

so you're telling me, bonehead , a qP of my AA+ afghan kush (properly cured of course, zero stems, zero seeds, and 2g over) PLUS a gram of bubble hash for the head sans shity green tint from debris PLUS optional delivery is a bad score?

^ impossible.

also impossible to hold onto any northern light blue. peeps are either swallowing the bags whole or smoking the f*ck out. 

^ if you have picky clients great score for the $ of beans. maybe pork chops will one day fly right into your humidome even if im rethinking the value of internet comradery.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm still waitin on some bags lol, it's been over a month now too... I'm thinkin I've been ripped or my postman is into makin hash too lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 5, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> so you're telling me, bonehead , a qP of my AA+ afghan kush (properly cured of course, zero stems, zero seeds, and 2g over) PLUS a gram of bubble hash for the head sans shity green tint from debris PLUS optional delivery is a bad score?
> 
> .


No sir, I said no such thing. Where do I sign up 
Im just learning and I thought the DI was smooth but you spiked my interest with your secret tips like long soak vs tennis elbow.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Gud, I never meant to imply bubble hash is an inferior product. I love me some bubble.

When running only 1 oz of buds or trim, bho yields more and is easier to get full melt. That's why I do it.

If I had a qp of trim of the same strain I would make bubble. I like to keep my hash seperated by strain.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 5, 2011)

no doubt, i didnt think anybody was demeaning bubble hash.

& full melt is bomb.
& hash oil is bomb.
& imo dry ice is a mess i dont need but still very interesting.
& imo (and agree w/ cmt & those cultures doing it for centuries) dry sift is the best hash.

however, new lab & new motives.
i just been mixing all the trim together & have 6 of these huge frozen cycloptic nut sack balls of leafage.

its become a secondary "side" type item for me. 

i'll keep the grades for hash & mix them. the rest i'll use for brownies as a qP purchase bonus.

no matter what (hash or brownies) im really making it for me first & "them" next 

i wanna rock the weed bar like its supposed to be done. im not having joe & shmoe over here... its for guys like us.

pork chops on the grill, music, 10 different herbs to smoke, unlimited hash, various and sundry vechiles to use to get blazed.

weed bar needs hash dudes. the rest i can sell. that's the double goal. plus in thie city i see nobody with hash. so i need to exploit that market but tie it to making a qP purchase. like sure you can buy hash but first you need to get a few ounces. 

hey, this chef needs his grilled grub too. 

what are peeps getting for a g. for this kind of pork fat ...of lets say average to very good quality? 
10 to 15 grains of rice?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 5, 2011)

speakin of hash...cant wait to make some hash with this plushberry and gorilla grape...mmm mmmm good...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 5, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I got some hillbilly heroin, norco & soma


 Ever since they changed the recipe.... Shits been garbage ("hillbilly heron" aka OC)..... The yeller Norco's were good for a low-key relaxation w/some Nuggage accompaniment... The soma's though can stay right in the cabinet, unless you pulled a muscle tillin the fields..... 
Ive had two Back Surgery's so i had a collection that looked like Joseph's Technicolor Raincoat... But i tossed em all a lil while ago and have since been Treatin Pain with the Sweet Herbage... 
Nd let me tell you for anyone who's been tied down by the restraints of medicinal dependance... Theres nothin like it, clear headed, pain free, and Gettin hi and a half bad side affect either....


So far this week:
Firestarter
CheeseyJones
Pre98BubbaBX

also from suer:
Mr nice 6pack+ 10 c99 free:
Critical Haze
Critical Mass

and:
Mr. Nice ASH (15)


TCVG is sendin a big ole' mystery pack in that arrives in a few days which should be interesting....... along with a bigger supply of the original genetics......


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

*



Not bad but you should have more sativas.





Click to expand...

*ha ha ha.

i don't do indicas. i hated 'em the 1st time i scored about 3 grams worth of 2 different strains for the $8 i had in my pocket and despise them now that they never went away and you STILL can't find gear on the streets that gets you high. if there were strains that DID on the street, i wouldn't have to DIY to get high. when the very first thing you smoke is extra trippy columbian gold, you're likely to be a pot snob. if the 1st thing i smoked was afghani, there wouldn't have ever been a second time.

i don't expect to be impressed with juilly bean. the reports i've heard are that it gets stony, but i'm going to try it just to say that i have.

honestly, the gear i'm "settling on" isn't sativa enough, but i've TRIED growing highland thai once already and that didn't exactly work out too good under a single 400w halide. i'll have an additional 400w sodium when i move next month. i already have a couple places i'm looking at.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> speakin of hash...cant wait to make some hash with this plushberry and gorilla grape...mmm mmmm good...


 You nd ur F""n Gorilla Grape pictures always pissing me off cause there just so damn Awesome and i dont gots any......
Im just gunna haftoo make do with all my GG x's.......
*forgot to add, keep up the good work......


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 5, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> You nd ur F""n Gorilla Grape pictures always pissing me off cause there just so damn Awesome and i dont gots any......
> Im just gunna haftoo make do with all my GG x's.......
> *forgot to add, keep up the good work......


lol thanks. there are more of em in skunks seed collectors journal if ya feel like gettin a little more pissed off


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Plushberry hash is my favorite so far. Its so bomb, even the oil came out looking like budder with no whipping.

I have buku, pineapple expressl plushberry, jack herer, and cataract kush trim to choose from. 

My grandma made shrimp and pasta w/ alfredo sauce in my damn pyrex hash pan. Doh! I need to clean it out. 

I'm rly leaning towards the plushberry.

Speaking of plushberry, at 2 weeks she is already puttin on frost and at 3 weeks its on the fan leaves. She is a beaut. My most favorite.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah man, im really lovin plushberry...i honestly cant say one bad thing about it. that one pictured is at 30 days i believe....she's my keeper....it wreaks of sour cherries.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol thanks. there are more of em in skunks seed collectors journal if ya feel like gettin a little more pissed off


To funny i just hope soon a gorilla grape strain as close to the original come to the market


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Like gorilla grape f3s?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

Where, who, how lol i dream of gorilla grapes


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 5, 2011)

get me some gorilla grape pollen...preferably from a purple male....and i'll have a shitload of f2's to donate to CZ for freebies and charity auctions and you can get em that way


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorilla grape pollen hmm that cant be easy lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 5, 2011)

Cmt, I have a 10 pack.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt, I have a 10 pack.


O boy theres a glimmer of hope


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

black cherry sounds tastier than blackberry.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 5, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt, I have a 10 pack.


i got the female if you find a male. get to poppin lol.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 6, 2011)

or just keep back crossing until you get something almost identical.


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 6, 2011)

does anyone have some extra seeds to throw to a young connisuer?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

If I get a purple gg male I will def be makin f3s and will throw u some pollen 

It'd be nice to hit my pink plushberry with

Edit: and to the noob. Wtf makes you think we would risk anything to give some noob our valuable seeds. 

These aren't the kind you find in a bag.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dankinz said:


> does anyone have some extra seeds to throw to a young connisuer?


 Dude seriously how does this keep happening????
Its like every couple days now somebody Kool-Aids they ass up in here....

Bricks nd shit flyin everywhere, not even botherin to say "hey wussup yall im the Noob bout to ask yall for free Beans.. And other various Sketchness... Nice to meet you" Nah not at all... 
Just OOOOhhhh Yeeeeahhhhhh Where demmm Beaaannnsss!!!!
It boggles the Mind.....


----------



## blissfest (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone here have experience with KillerSkunk? I Just bought a pack, thought it might look good in my garden

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-killerskunk/prod_1631.html


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is the best video I have seen on BH making. Jorge does a great job of making it on his living room coffee table without making a mess. 
Its about halfway down on this link
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/483624-everything-you-need-know-about.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dankinz said:


> does anyone have some extra seeds to throw to a young connisuer?


dude....seriously?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> O boy theres a glimmer of hope


You think just a little? I got a ten pack also


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's the leftovers of some plushberry bubble I made a few months back. This stuff is awesome! My favorites were the 90m and the 45m, but the 73m was pretty damn good too. One pheno made purple bubble that looked amazing.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 6, 2011)

I won in the CZ pic contest  this month!!. 3 way win tied with Greenman420 & Eugenics too, I'm buzzing my little head off atm. 
First time I ever won anything in my life too...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 6, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Anyone here have experience with KillerSkunk? I Just bought a pack, thought it might look good in my garden
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/underground-originals-killerskunk/prod_1631.html


Smoked a shit ton as it's grown & sold locally to me, and it's a decent smoke too. Strong Skunky/Blues a UK staple lol. Never grew it myself but have smelt it being grown the around the streets round here, the streets stink when someones running KS.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 6, 2011)

Koolaid they ass in here..... Love it. Thanks for the laugh. 

Yeah gorilla grape f3s that's what I'm talkin about. 

Congrats skunkie. What did you win?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 6, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Congrats skunkie. What did you win?


Not sure yet mate as they've only just announced the winners today, but when I get the prize I'll be sure to let you all know whats what. 
Also a big thank you to anybody in this thread that voted for me too, mass love & respect


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> Here's the leftovers of some plushberry bubble I made a few months back. This stuff is awesome! My favorites were the 90m and the 45m, but the 73m was pretty damn good too. One pheno made purple bubble that looked amazing. View attachment 1873523


 
homie is there anyway you can orient the photo properly & move the package up a bit.

new photo? another photo? 

so i can see the bubble close up? check it with my own eyes?

the 120 to 40 micron bubble ive seen after being rolled into a ball, put in wax paper, and stashed for cure had very little "grit" quality to it.

no photo , then tell me about it.

personally, i dream of hand rubbed cream but impossible to snatch.

one of my new goals for 2012 is to grow out a 4x2 table of sannies jackberry purp pheno & turn the entire pull into hash.

^ watch me now.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey skunkie! Congrats bud! 

I don't have any room to pop gg rite now. My main goal rite now is cloning, and pollinating my romulans, and whatever else I wanna hit with the rom pollen.

Anyone else noticed a topped plant takes longer to sex?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely I just did 12-12 from seed and I had two identical phenos it looked like I topped one and supercropped the other the supercropped ones nugs look further along 



TheLastWood said:


> Hey skunkie! Congrats bud!
> 
> I don't have any room to pop gg rite now. My main goal rite now is cloning, and pollinating my romulans, and whatever else I wanna hit with the rom pollen.
> 
> Anyone else noticed a topped plant takes longer to sex?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

^ yes. 

fact. topped plants take longer to show sex.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's a couple more. My camera is fucked from sand and being tortured in my dirtbike backpack, so you'll have to excuse the quality of the pics. There's 90m from 2 different phenos on the left, 73m 2nd to right and the right is 45m. This stuff is almost like sand when i file it down a little. The hash experts in my neck of the woods are calling the filed down bubble "solventless wax" It's been cured for around 3 months now (what i didn't smoke or give my friends at least). I've got a set of the brand name bubble bags. I've used them probably ten times now and they're great.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 6, 2011)

I made a couple batches of wax with butane also. It looks, tastes, smells and smokes good, I just can't get over the whole butane part of it so I stick to bubble now. I'm not sure what I did to the previous post to scramble it so bad, but sorry about that.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I made a couple batches of wax with butane also. It looks, tastes, smells and smokes good, I just can't get over the whole butane part of it so I stick to bubble now. I'm not sure what I did to the previous post to scramble it so bad, but sorry about that.


I prefer the bho I just use high qual butane I get all the trichimes that way and it only takes me twenty minutes from beginning to smoke. I get the whole bein wary about the butane but the thc % is so enticing on oil versus bubble general fifty to sixTy percent


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 6, 2011)

I too only used the 5x filtered butane. It's really nice stuff, I just always have the butane in the back of my mind while I'm smoking it. I'd love to see some lab results about contaminants in bho and bubble both, just to see what's really going on.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I won in the CZ pic contest  this month!!. 3 way win tied with Greenman420 & Eugenics too, I'm buzzing my little head off atm.
> First time I ever won anything in my life too...


Congrats Skunk... 
That was some steep competition u were up against M8.... 


I gotta get a F'in camera all i got is my phone, and as evidenced by my avatar it sucks... LoL


Belive The Hype Seeds has released
PshycoCindy (Pshycosis x Bro Grimm C99)
20 pack stock....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

I vacuum purge my oil in a 25hg vacuum 4x for 10 mins each time @ 170* F.

No leftover butane here.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

your inbox is full.

yes lastwood i saw the pics.

very nice. 
& your room looks clean!

but the email handle was or looked personal.

i enjoyed the photos & deleted everything as security trumps all.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned about leftover Butane in the BHO especially a purge with a vacuum pump... fdd2blk has a thread on the subject i believe i tried to find it just now but i couldn't......


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Ty gud, I emptied the inbox. 

Yes that was my personal email. Not the same I give out .

I suggest everyone save there pennies. I have insider info that some new super dank og crosses will be dropping in the next few days.

Blueberry sativa x (abusive og x west coast dog)pestilence = blueberry og

and 

(abusive og x west coast dog)pestilence x mass super skunk= aka Legion OG

Of course, I keep no seed drip secrets from you guys, but don't tell the whole world. I wanna grab a pack of each, even though I have the legion cut.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I too only used the 5x filtered butane. It's really nice stuff, I just always have the butane in the back of my mind while I'm smoking it. I'd love to see some lab results about contaminants in bho and bubble both, just to see what's really going on.


There's probably going to be some small contaminant but if your Trippin that hard like I do as well lol. I fickin hate butane taste and what it does to my head. Headache central. Go with the vector 7 butane it's more expensive about 5-8$ depending where u get It a can but it's worth it. Also if your still Trippin. Put it on the stove in a Pyrex dish and over low heat heat it and beat it with a dabber rid or somthin and it will slowly solidify into wax it's how clinics have been gettin by makin bho and sellin it when they aren't supposed to. Call it somthin else and basically decarboxilize it I think is what that's doing don't quote me on that though lol.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I vacuum purge my oil in a 25hg vacuum 4x for 10 mins each time @ 170* F.
> 
> No leftover butane here.


 I like that can u get into detail a lil more with that maybe shoot me a pm on how u do it that way. I prefer liquid lil over wax so I don't process mine that far usually and I do sometimes worry about left overs


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ty gud, I emptied the inbox.
> 
> Yes that was my personal email. Not the same I give out .
> 
> ...



Who's makin those bad boys


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ty gud, I emptied the inbox.
> 
> Yes that was my personal email. Not the same I give out .
> 
> ...


 TY.............


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 6, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude seriously how does this keep happening????
> Its like every couple days now somebody Kool-Aids they ass up in here....
> View attachment 1873322


I gotta tell ya...that made me bust out laughing... I have found me a new term... "Kook-Aids they ass up in here..."


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I won in the CZ pic contest  this month!!. 3 way win tied with Greenman420 & Eugenics too, I'm buzzing my little head off atm.
> First time I ever won anything in my life too...


Whoa! Congrats! That was some awesome competition and the 3-way tie are exactly the three I struggled with too. What a superb win for a first! Sheesh, my first was a Big Mac and I don't even LIKE Big Macs


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I like that can u get into detail a lil more with that maybe shoot me a pm on how u do it that way. I prefer liquid lil over wax so I don't process mine that far usually and I do sometimes worry about left overs


I take a mityvac brake bleeder, also called vacuum pump (mityvac is the brand) from autozone. And then I bought a 3 pack of vaccuum canisters from sears. The brake bleeder has a tip that fits rite in the hole on the vacuum canister. 

I put the oil in the oven @ 170* f for 45 seconds, then start pumping till 22-23 hg is achieved. Keep a pot of water at 170* as well and every few mins submerge the vacuum canister in the water to keep it warm enough.

Purge 10 mins, then let settle for 10 mins. Do it 4 x. Keeping the oil warm.

Lookup benassi's thread on makin bho with vac purge. My method exactly


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank ya sir


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

HAHAHA LOL OMFG!!

K I never liked uncle ben. He's such a troll. He doesn't even grow anymore, and still has nothin better to do than troll on noobs.just read this post from him.



Uncle Ben said:


> Hmmmmmm, let's see......what have I heard about Canna? A little bit of personal history is in order. I and a few others (potroast for one) have been posting about growing pot for well over a decade, before high tech internet and modern websites were around. First there was ADPC, a newsgroup, and then a real forum came along called marihemp aka cannabis.com designed by a fella by the name of Ron.* It was a site where all the heavy weights in this new industry congregated - Vic High, Brothers Grimm, Sensi, Greenman, me, Newbie aka Lucas, etc. * Lot's of chatter, some noise but it worked....for a while. I modded 7 forums by myself. There were only a handful of seedbanks back then. One of the first Dutch pot companies to post to cannabis.com was Canna, and they were hawking a product that I found most disgusting, harmful. Was probably the start of what I suspected was the future direction for this biz. But I digress.....Canna's main spokesman (the owner) and I went toe to toe in threads regarding C02 tabs he offered which were supposed to do things for pot that would make you go bonkers.....all the typical flowery fluff, claims, and bullshit. Problem? C02 gas happens to be toxic to any plant's root system. Didn't matter what botanical thought I presented, he was going to say the sky was mauve and you better believe it's true. So, here he is pimping these high priced worthless tablets, noobs are eating it up (as dreamy noobs do) not giving a shit about the community and ignoring common sense botany.
> 
> I was using coir 30 years ago with orchids before it became fashionable in lala land.
> 
> ...



What a delusional old twat. How can he compare himself to BROS GRIMM, VIC HIGH, LUCAS (ever heard of the lucas formula?)

he thinks cuZ he's old and can grow a plant he's god. Well its not that hard

O maybe he's a king cuz HE INVENTED TOPPING! Rite. What a bold claim. Noone ever topped a plant before ub posted that thread huh?

I can't stand him. 

The Last Woods biggest troll in the world list: uncle ben, og raskal, arjan, logic, stonedmetalhead.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ty gud, I emptied the inbox.
> 
> Yes that was my personal email. Not the same I give out .
> 
> ...


Who will be releasing this?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

legion og & blueberry og (which uses an hierloom cut of dj short) are strains from : green lantern seed company

*

uncle ben is a fu*king joke. BUT, the last part of that quote is on super point. read & memorize it if you didn't know. 

but its not like he "came up" with anything.

*

& my take on shiva skunk from sensi seeds current stock : waste of $cash.

& i will never buy another one of their products. gold standard garbage.

isnt shanti @ mr nice making shiva under another name?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Inkognito is the breeder. Illuminati seeds is the company

Edit: I'm sorry gud is rite its djs blueberry not bb sativa.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> legion og & blueberry og (which uses an hierloom cut of dj short) are strains from : green lantern seed company
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 is it older DJ stuff before he lost his male?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

I just assumed it was INK even though he never mentioned releasing the Legion OG, or the Blueberry... Cuz hes comin out with the Mamba, and Pestilence, and Irukandji (i guess this one will hit you hard and incapacitate you like a deadly jellyfish?) soon..... I guess we get them as an added BONUS!!!!!
Thanks for the heads up though.... Hes got pics nd stuff in his grow log of the Blueberry but not Legion for anyone who's interested.....

Damn all these Beans comin out all at once in the next three weeks.. I might haftoo take out a Loan.....

*goin thru ur LEGION tester log now Gud.. havent gotten that hard into it yet... But being the impatient bastard I am I skipped to the BudPorn first then back to the begining... Safe to say Ima Grabem...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

I assume heirloom means the older version. But not sure.

It actually is blueberry sativa.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I assume heirloom means the older version. But not sure.
> 
> It actually is blueberry sativa.


 yeah i was thinking the B130 male when i heard hierloom


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

yes. thats ink's cut too.
dj shorts original blueberry work before he lost the original parents were sativa leaning. 
one from 1000, i think. huge selection anyways.

e$ko's take & close version is his work with blueberry sativa.

thc farmer has a legion og journal in the green lantern breeder section.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol u forgot foot clan the ever present led troll lol



TheLastWood said:


> HAHAHA LOL OMFG!!
> 
> K I never liked uncle ben. He's such a troll. He doesn't even grow anymore, and still has nothin better to do than troll on noobs.just read this post from him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Where's these seeds bein distributed at ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yes. thats ink's cut too.
> dj shorts original blueberry work before he lost the original parents were sativa leaning.
> one from 1000, i think. huge selection anyways.
> 
> ...


 that B130 was the backbone of blueberry IMO....anything that still contains it is worth while to buy/grow. Its gotta be one of the biggest breeding tragedies when that plant died. Im lucky enuf to have some Chimera gear with those genetics.....as soon as Esco releases his BB Sativa again im all over it


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 6, 2011)

hey guys, im about to buy some seeds, ive ran 2 tga strains and ive seen some people talk about the potency not being there, whats a good sativa dominant hybrid that will blow my mind with a nice indica body to it, i was thinking SSH or jack herer, any advice? yield would also be nice, under 10 weeks too preferably.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

^afghan kush , smells like sweet candy with a hint of spice so much so i could call it candy kush & u'd never know.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Try pineapple express. G13 labs

Delicious, cheap, hybrid.

Great for beginners and bomb smoke.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 6, 2011)

Killing Fields is my recommendation for quality satty at a quality price, but your looking at a 10+ week flower time. 
Stay on the lookout for Grape Stomper X ChemD-OG from Gage Green, shits blowing me away after a weeks cure. Once testings complete get on them asap but it will be a month or two yet till they hit release.
Sour Hazy Jones is another good sativa but again 10+ weeks flowering, but worth the time imo.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 6, 2011)

Speaking of blueberry I have been wanting some pineapple. Someone at RIU recomended G13G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized 
*Feminized Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds for 50 bucks

Then I was gonna add some Next Gen Romulan 5 regs for 50 bucks.

Anyone here recomend a pineapple strain?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> hey guys, im about to buy some seeds, ive ran 2 tga strains and ive seen some people talk about the potency not being there, whats a good sativa dominant hybrid that will blow my mind with a nice indica body to it, i was thinking SSH or jack herer, any advice? yield would also be nice, under 10 weeks too preferably.


well from seed what are your chances of getting a 10 weeker ssh or jack herer pheno from a pack of beans?

got to www.sanniesshop.com


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> legion og & blueberry og (which uses an hierloom cut of dj short) are strains from : green lantern seed company
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Shanti doesn't call it anything he just has it as the X.....
NL#5 x SKUNK


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

just found out my unemployment was extended for another couple of months, so i had to make a new bean purchase.. ran over to the attitude.. looked on zon , but i'm still waiting for that cannaventure drop for my next order there..

picked up a few things...
Bodhi Seeds Blue Tara
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds	BOD2288	1	£43.99
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Purple Cheech Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	CONU289	1	£59.99
SAGARMATHA SEEDS Double Diesel Ryder Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	SAGF75/du	1	£41.99
UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Jack 33
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#5 Ch9 Female Seeds Vintage 2006
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE 2 x DNA Genetics LA Confidential Regular
Cannabis Cup Winners Promo	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Cannabis Cup Winners Promo	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized
Cannabis Cup Winners Promo	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#4 CH9 Female Seeds White Shark 33
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE 11 Regular Connoiseur Genetics Seeds
Lucky Dip!	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Quite the list there


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Quite the list there


 yah, i don't think i made out too badly.. got a free pack of connoiseur beans, hopefully it will be a pack of something that i don't already have..
i've had my eye on those double diesel ryders for awhile now, and decided to say fuck it, although i've never grown any auto's in my life before, lol.. i figured i'd get them for shits and giggles if nothing else..
and fuck, they must have that cc winner promo going on that i didn't know about as well, lol.. if it's free, it's for me..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Killing Fields is my recommendation for quality satty at a quality price, but your looking at a 10+ week flower time.
> Stay on the lookout for Grape Stomper X ChemD-OG from Gage Green, shits blowing me away after a weeks cure. Once testings complete get on them asap but it will be a month or two yet till they hit release.
> Sour Hazy Jones is another good sativa but again 10+ weeks flowering, but worth the time imo.


 Can't wait for the gs x chem d-og


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 6, 2011)

I've heard those tamisum(spelling?) bho contraptions are the way to go. But they are super waxed


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I hear there top of the line. If your one of those "super hippies" that is scaredof that .0001% butane.

Rly not necessary. 

If your making tons of oil and selling it at a dispensary I can see buying one.

My plants sure do love me. I can tell. When I walk in the room they get so happy.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey where's best place to order up some gage beans are they actually up on the tude now lol like not out of stock of every single strain lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I won in the CZ pic contest  this month!!. 3 way win tied with Greenman420 & Eugenics too, I'm buzzing my little head off atm.
> First time I ever won anything in my life too...


i voted for ya buddy....i did at netics too


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Hey where's best place to order up some gage beans are they actually up on the tude now lol like not out of stock of every single strain lol


 i know that the skunk munkie is a test grower for gage, and i do believe he has said in the past that they're getting ready for a new drop of some new gear... 
he would be the best one to ask imo, as he's not only a test grower for them, but also a moderator over on their forum, so he should be the one in the know.. mr big pimping, lol... j/k, you know i love ya munkie, lol..


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Nov 6, 2011)

racer....be watchful or sagamartha's gear. I had no luck whatso ever with his gear and to me the most surprising part is that meeting him in person gave me the impression his beans would do wonders. Tony does not do much breeding now days , he really deals a lot with the bulk guys buy-selling-trading etc. and his testing regime is also suspect. 

I grew the following :

CalTrainWreck-- Full blown hermie in week 3....a very fucked line, no stability and out of 10 seeds 4 germed. 

Yumboldt-- This strain actually did alright. Fairly easy to grow and not a lot of variation in plants. However it aint a 10 or a 11 or a 12 weeker. Shortest plant went 12 weeks, tallest went 15. Not what they advertise. Had 100 % germ with seeds.

Blueberry Bud---A story pretty much Identical to Dj shorts blueberry. Its gonna take a lot of time to find anything tasting like blueberries in that swag. Just horrible seeds. All looked immature as hell but I got them all to germ. They were supposed to be FEMINIZED but I landed 4 males and 6 females. I discarded them from that point. 

CheeseWreck-- 50% germ rate. However they were all feminized. All were wreck dominate and hermied at week 6. Great smell and resin production but my guess is the trainwreck side of the genetic make up was a bad selection on their part. I have grown trainwreck and many hybrids of it including one of my favorites qrazy train from sub with no herm issues. 

My poor choice to monkey with their gear cost me a lot of time and loot. 

Hope this helps and good luck with the diesel riders.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah they are preparing for a big drop soon I can't wait for it along with alot of other people. I should have some exclusive ggg strains in just waiting for them to hit my mailbox. I'm super stoked about it .. I know the leia og should be coming real soon and the grape stomper should be behind it


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Buddy of mine talked with someone at gage he was ginna get a buncha their stuff but I think he said they ended up bein kina snobbish and stuck up. Not sure if this is true. So he doesn't wanna play with their gear anymore. I don't know though man they got some nice lookin stuff from what I seen. Too bad he got put out his loss lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

i cant wait to drop some more cash on some ggg....skunk's pics sold me on whatever they release next.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

See that's what I mean they got some nice fuckin lookin shit


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> racer....be watchful or sagamartha's gear. I had no luck whatso ever with his gear and to me the most surprising part is that meeting him in person gave me the impression his beans would do wonders. Tony does not do much breeding now days , he really deals a lot with the bulk guys buy-selling-trading etc. and his testing regime is also suspect.
> 
> I grew the following :
> 
> ...


 yah, i hear some rumblings about sags gear as well m8, but i grew out some of their strawberry d lite a few grows back now, and was more than pleased with it, so i figured i'd roll the dice again with them and see what i get from it..

i'm not really expecting much from it tbh, i'm not niave enough to think that any auto is going to hold a candle to a photoperiod plant, i pretty much just picked it up for shits and giggles like i said, and maybe i'll throw some of them outdoors come next spring and see what happens.. 
but thanks for the warnings, much appreciated..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes the new stuff coming out is sounding and looking good, very good


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Buddy of mine talked with someone at gage he was ginna get a buncha their stuff but I think he said they ended up bein kina snobbish and stuck up. Not sure if this is true. So he doesn't wanna play with their gear anymore. I don't know though man they got some nice lookin stuff from what I seen. Too bad he got put out his loss lol


 idk m8, i do know that they've made skunk a mod over there, so they must have some common sense, lol.. but i haven't heard skunk munkie having any issues with any of them, and as a matter of fact, it really seems to be quite the opposite really, and all of them over there have been super nice and honest and open with skunk from what he's told me..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Good lol I don't know why my boy got upset lol but whatever none of my business I only brought it up to get a feel for everyone's feelings on the. Besides just genetics sounds like hey aren't as bad as the homi said


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Good lol I don't know why my boy got upset lol but whatever none of my business I only brought it up to get a feel for everyone's feelings on the. Besides just genetics sounds like hey aren't as bad as the homi said


 yah, i haven't had any dealings with any of the players over there, but like i said, i know that skunk is pretty in over there, and he seems to talk highly of them, which is usually enough for me as i hold skunks opinion rather highly..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 6, 2011)

My ace of spades are a week old and already showing pink and trichomes. Almost all of them! 
At about 12 days old my a11 and super skunks are on the fifth node and pretty much root bound in the solo cups. I'm transplanting tonight after I finish watching the LSU vs Alabama game I recorded. 

And all my deep phaze and shish99 are popped and going into dirt. Fingers crossed that they all make it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn karma, sounds like a very very nice lineup. 

Can't wait to see the a11 and deep phaze


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm super excited. Got some sweet cuts from a good friend also. I really can't wait I'll be flowering next week. 
The cuts are Houston shoreline,Tennessee hawgsbreath, OG graze, and extrema!!!!!!!Gonna be quite the salad


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

shit man, i forgot all about ace of spades...maybe ill run thru those next instead of the a11...decisions, decisions..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Ace of spades sounds fuckin kill I'm torn between subs black Friday promotion and gettin four packs from house of love on sannies. I get more seeds that way as they are all ten packs and not fives like I'd have to get from sub. But I want he time wreck and ordering from the tude and sannies would rape my pocket book right now lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i haven't had any dealings with any of the players over there, but like i said, i know that skunk is pretty in over there, and he seems to talk highly of them, which is usually enough for me as i hold skunks opinion rather highly..


 Yeah they are some cool ass people over at ggg forum. All of them are cool from what I've seen and with my dealings with them. I look forward to growing out most of the strains they have. I know skunk told a couple moths back about that forum and since them I joined and I see a couple people from here over there.. They made me a official gage green grower and I should be receiving some packs of some exclusive strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Ace of spades sounds fuckin kill I'm torn between subs black Friday promotion and gettin four packs from house of love on sannies. I get more seeds that way as they are all ten packs and not fives like I'd have to get from sub. But I want he time wreck and ordering from the tude and sannies would rape my pocket book right now lol


House of love????


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Go to seedboutique


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait sorry not sannies they at on seed boutique my bad High and lookin at seeds at so many banks I do that a lot lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

Just did I don't see nothing about house of love can u link me or explain?

Edit: oh okay just was on sannies I thought I missed out


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 6, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> hey guys, im about to buy some seeds, ive ran 2 tga strains and ive seen some people talk about the potency not being there, whats a good sativa dominant hybrid that will blow my mind with a nice indica body to it, i was thinking SSH or jack herer, any advice? yield would also be nice, under 10 weeks too preferably.


LOL... I want it all and I want it now. I know just how you feel!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 6, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^afghan kush , smells like sweet candy with a hint of spice so much so i could call it candy kush & u'd never know.


What's the blue and gold one?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Im not sure where u get ur info about potency not being there but every Tga strain I ran has been an absolute skull crusher


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just did I don't see nothing about house of love can u link me or explain?
> 
> Edit: oh okay just was on sannies I thought I missed out


Lol yea ha ha I blanked lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 6, 2011)

Inks irukandji dropped.

Its mamba(pre98bubba x chemd) x pestilence(abusive ogx west coast dog)

The legion and blueberry og haven't dropped yet but this sounds bomb too. 

60 bones 5 fems.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

Where at??????


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

cannazon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2011)

I cannot find it for nothing I might have just passed it

Okay i see it now


----------



## taaldow (Nov 6, 2011)

go to breeders market


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

its on the first page of the market wyte.

fuck man...just sampled some of this purple urkle...i think i found my new favorite smoke.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh urkl is bomb just grows slower than shit on a stick I hate that lol. I love the way it purples up tho with spots like its got some sort of disease and it goes full purple. Well at least mine did. Maybe was my temps


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 6, 2011)

temps are directly related to turning purple. actually, most strains will do that if it gets cold enough


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah man, seems like i had her in veg for 6 months lol....but the smoke is totally worth it. mine was startin to turn purple fast but i had to chop her a bit earlier than i should have cuz i was almost out of meds...and if i dont smoke then i cant eat without puking...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

i'm relapsing like a mofo tonight.. need to call me sponsor, if only i could remember his name, shit.. oh well, i give up, i give in to my addiction.. i am what i am, may as well have fun and enjoy myself right.. only live once is the way i look at it, and you sure as fuck can't take your money with you when you die.. 


caramel Candy Kush
Ms.Universe

Sannie's Jack F

Summary

Customer notes: 
freebie choice please sannie... 

Amnesia Haze X Chocolate rain


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> temps are directly related to turning purple. actually, most strains will do that if it gets cold enough


not urkle...or gorilla grape for that matter...its was hotter than hell in my room this summer and i had lots of purple. i grew a bag seed strain i called b-52 for almost a year and in the winter it would purple up almost instantly in flower but in the summer it stayed green. weird stuff if ya ask me.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> temps are directly related to turning purple. actually, most strains will do that if it gets cold enough


 Yea I'm aware I meant the way that it purples not the fact it did my temps were 105* so I'm pretty sure it wasn't the cold. Not all plants turn purple in the cold some don't. Some will turn purple no matter what like the urkle is supposed to. 

I love plants


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm relapsing like a mofo tonight.. need to call me sponsor, if only i could remember his name, shit.. oh well, i give up, i give in to my addiction.. i am what i am, may as well have fun and enjoy myself right.. only live once is the way i look at it, and you sure as fuck can't take your money with you when you die..
> 
> 
> caramel Candy Kush
> ...


lol ive been on the brink of a relapse...just havent had time to run to the bank to put cash in there so i can buy lol. nice buy on the dynasty gear...that ms universe has been on my list for a while now, waitin for it to hit the seur again...probably gonna grab the caramel candy kush too...although seurbidz doesnt give freebies..maybe i should just go with sannie..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Oh urkl is bomb just grows slower than shit on a stick I hate that lol. I love the way it purples up tho with spots like its got some sort of disease and it goes full purple. Well at least mine did. Maybe was my temps


 Mine as slower than shit to,all the other strains were wild, those were very slow and boring lol....i had Gorilla Grape , and Urkle cross



hazey grapes said:


> temps are directly related to turning purple. actually, most strains will do that if it gets cold enough


genetics are the most influent



racerboy71 said:


> i'm relapsing like a mofo tonight.. need to call me sponsor, if only i could remember his name, shit.. oh well, i give up, i give in to my addiction.. i am what i am, may as well have fun and enjoy myself right.. only live once is the way i look at it, and you sure as fuck can't take your money with you when you die..
> 
> 
> caramel Candy Kush
> ...





cmt1984 said:


> some yes, but not urkle...or gorilla grape for that matter...its was hotter than hell in my room this summer and i had lots of purple. i grew a bag seed strain i called b-52 for almost a year and in the winter it would purple up almost instantly in flower but in the summer it stayed green. weird stuff if ya ask me.


 Hi my name is Racerboy and i dont give a fuck anymore lol....nice scoop man.....sponsors ffault 11 times outa 10 for relapse


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> some yes, but not urkle...or gorilla grape for that matter...its was hotter than hell in my room this summer and i had lots of purple. i grew a bag seed strain i called b-52 for almost a year and in the winter it would purple up almost instantly in flower but in the summer it stayed green. weird stuff if ya ask me.


 Lol yup we had the same strain lol fuckin shit gnarley purple with fluctuating temps of 100-110 depending on outside temps lol fuckin hot as balls


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, mine were just under 100*F for about 3-4 months straight...nights were around 80*F....not ideal to say the least lol. my yields were absolute shit all summer. the urkle really packed on a lot weight the last couple weeks though, i was surprised since its said to be a low yielder..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

85-90 for mine to.....the purple ones purpled anyways...so do my blueberry and my chocolate chunk....i never have cool temps in my room unless its winter, than there normal lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 6, 2011)

yup, same here...my winter temps are absolutely perfect. im gettin a small air conditioner next summer..those low yields really hurt my reserves.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

im lookin forward to germing my carmel kush when it arrives.

hoping for a perfect representation of the bubba leaning pheno. that's done in 8 to 9.
the is plan to replace afghan with this as my primary kushy offering (if she makes the cut) as she gives 100g more per sq. mtr 

& my lavander x amnesia haze is looking sweet. perfect structured plant. 

& that amnesia haze x choc rain freebie is a badass cross.

& the haze lover you are racer, that jack f7 should be on your short list of to do. perfect plant to scrog.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 6, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im lookin forward to germing my carmel kush when it arrives.
> 
> hoping for a perfect representation of the bubba leaning pheno. that's done in 8 to 9.
> the is plan to replace afghan with this as my primary kushy offering (if she makes the cut) as she gives 100g more per sq. mtr
> ...


 as always, some gud info there m8... and yah, i was drooling all over that chocolate rain x amnesia strain.. after loving the chocolate rain on it's own, i figured it would have to be pretty killer crossed with the amnesia for sure.. winner winner chicken dinner is what momma always said..

and yah, that's why i picked up the jack.. it has a somewhat long flowering time, but not as bad as the other one i was looking at that was like 15 weeks i think it said, so i went with the jack over it..

i guess i hadn't been over to sannies site in awhile looking at shit as i had never even seen any of those dynasty seeds gear before, and damn, did they ever jump out at me for sure..
i'm always on the look out for a killer kush as well.. i liked the larry from cali con, it just didn't have the lovely coffee / kushy taste that i look for in my kushes.. potent as all get out, just a bit more on the lemony side then the kushy side that i like from my kushes..
hopefully their pre98 bubba that i'm growing atm will be more to my liking..
i've also got sour strawberry kush from bog going atm, but it doesn't have any kush genetics to it at all, so i don't think that's going to take a kush spot in my garden.. i do believe he's since dropped the kush from it's name though..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 6, 2011)

i think you should def grow out that jack. this way, if your lucky ...i might get lucky ...maybe a 10 week & done banger will show & we can grill up 

i cant even dare snatch a pack just to run that shit. everybody needs to smoke jack herer. & sannies is known to be one of the best in the biz.
but. 10 weeks max is my attention span.

even killing fields is a strain id like to have in cuts from a known fast finisher.

^ super silve haze to0. 
there's an 8 to 9 week bomber to be found in clone form that i want.

i was just at bcseedking (bailin on carts) & i had a long look at their g13haze... fast finish & for the $ & 15 beans ...its a no brainer ...juicy fruit also looks good (& i hear is sativa leaning) but i see no mention of parentage.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Proper jack herer man can't beat that stinky Dorito feet haze stank I fuckin love me some proper jack herer a fuckin awesome high


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 6, 2011)

Got everything transplanted. And the beans planted. Teaching my girl the ropes.....noob. But with all that shiny new gear she's buying me I'll deal with it. 

And noob she may be but at least she's not acting all kool aid manish begging me for fuckin beans and breaking bricks and shit


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah they are preparing for a big drop soon I can't wait for it along with alot of other people. I should have some exclusive ggg strains in just waiting for them to hit my mailbox. I'm super stoked about it .. I know the leia og should be coming real soon and the grape stomper should be behind it


The LEIA OG's drop 11/10/11....
Unless you live in cali then they dropped last Thursday at one dispensary in Oakland called.... Oakland Organics.... But if you waited till now Their prob all gone....

Damn I Step away to do some Cleaning and the spot Blows the fck Up...
I got this bitch on like 20 posts per page, and i still had to read PageS.....

I know that the GG that TCVG uses turns Purple in warm temps.... So im lookin forward to that family trait....

If the irukandji dropped tonite than the Pestilence and Mamba cant be far behind.... ( the Legion, and Blueberry who knows...[wood nd Gud got more info on that than me])

Also within the next 3-5 days a whole bunch of X's from TCVG with that GG (Kong) that purples in warm temps is gunna be up so thats kool.... And when he said he had to get rid of his personal stash for unforeseen reasons is gets me all excited.... I love surprises!!!!!

And then the Obvious drops thats gunna Brake everybodys pockets... (especially mine cuz i want it all!!)

Hey WBWidow... If you really want House Of Love click here


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Link no work


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

An there we go. Meh go through the boo they are gettin the drops first I hear also have more selection

Who made that Leia og and where fan I gets me some lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Link no work


 you gotta click the words "click here" not the picture...... 
if thats what you did.....


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah ggg I see I read better lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> An there we go. Meh go through the boo they are gettin the drops first I hear also have more selection
> 
> Who made that Leia og and where fan I gets me some lol


 Sbay nd Gypsy(boo) are Affiliate companies... as far as HOL, right now Sbay has a bigger selection and is cheaper.. Not much just a few bucks.. But hey cheaper is cheaper right..... I think their shipping is cheaper too...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

View attachment 1875403





orange kust I just took down


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 6, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sbay nd Gypsy(boo) are Affiliate companies... as far as HOL, right now Sbay has a bigger selection and is cheaper.. Not much just a few bucks.. But hey cheaper is cheaper right..... I think their shipping is cheaper too...


 the boo has the same and I don't see honey girl or sct on the bay there are only four hat the and they missin two and they would be the ones i want lol. Theres actually some stuff released from the thats not listed yet wither why i dont know but my tesrer friend said hey should drop really soon as testing went excellent. As far as them bein affiliates didn't know that interesting tid bit thanks. Also there's some new stuff comn down the line a buddy is testin a couple og crosses for em. Look pretty fire. Good to know they cheaper on the bay though  I jus like usin a cc I'm lazy and want my shit fast ha ha ha 

Good lookin on the info


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just went out on a limb and order Irukandji (Pestilence x Mamba) any ideas? Good bad?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 7, 2011)

Dude mamba is chem d x pre 98 bubba and pestilence is abusive ogk x west coast dog 

So its gonna be fuckin fire. 

Go to the illuninati test grows section and check out the blueberry og and irukandji pics.

Hellraizer, that's looks like a botm to me.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 7, 2011)

Sheesh u fuckers have been busy!! I've been working outta town so Ive been away. But on a good note I'm on Illinois scale so I'm getting $35 an hr and working Saturday's for time and a half plus perdium. Half of the pork chops made it off of the grill and onto the platter just waiting for the others to finish grilling.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 7, 2011)

The test grower oppertunties are still on offer for good growers willing to log the grows. And KK I'm sorry to hear your boy had issues with GG, I can assure you that the fellas are far from snobs and are out in this scene to bring the quality and are more than happy to give advice & help with any issues you may encounter. Be adult and show mutual respect for your fellow stoner and you can get on with anybody whos of similar nature in this world. Like RB said I mod the GGG board but I am still independant as a person and a grower too so am not blowing marketing PR smoke up your ass'es here lol if you know me you know I grow loads of other breeders gear and only back quality . I just help keep the place tidy & free of spam and log my test grows there. I picked up the GS-OG earlier this year from the 'tude along with a few of their other strains and have loved the quality I've found in GGG. I found the forum got to know the guys there and can say 100% there cool fellas with one intention ~ to bring something fresh to the table with med power potencey to the connoissuer grower/smokers wanting something fresh. They've been supplying clones & meds in the Cali clubs a long while now and have just recently gone into full swing with their seed production. There's only 2 of them doin all the bulk breeding/selection work so their seed drops have been small and limited for now but as they expand you can count on them being in stock more often. And they're due a full restock very soon too as well as releasing the new lines early next year. *Grape Stomper OG* is next one out the gate stay tuned . 
Also "Leia OG" release has been put back to Nov' 10th. For online orders your best bet is on Seedbay as they're a limited release (for now ).
Thanx for the votes cmt, I'm so stoked to have won the CZ contest mate and tied first with Greenman & Eugenics is an honour for me, those guys always produce fire pic's. First contest I've ever won too, lol I'm playing the lottery this week seein as my lucks on form.
Thanx for the love guys it really means a lot to me. 
Respect!!


----------



## VonDank (Nov 7, 2011)

Great thread and posts!!!. Been knee deep in the jungles up here in CO and off the "online" . Now that winter is coming my way, I plan on some time to see what everyone's been up too. Everyone has different reasons for what they do, There is always going to be good and bad. I love a thread like this cause your going to get the full stories or at least "Majority" opinion on something. My 2cents is let the growers/smokers/ and patients decide what is the "fire" genetics. Breeding is my hearts passion but I love growing others gear as well(cooks don't just eat their own food ).


----------



## wheezer (Nov 7, 2011)

hey Skunkmunk you say GGG are lookin for testers??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> The test grower oppertunties are still on offer for good growers willing to log the grows. And KK I'm sorry to hear your boy had issues with GG, I can assure you that the fellas are far from snobs and are out in this scene to bring the quality and are more than happy to give advice & help with any issues you may encounter. Be adult and show mutual respect for your fellow stoner and you can get on with anybody whos of similar nature in this world. Like RB said I mod the GGG board but I am still independant as a person and a grower too so am not blowing marketing PR smoke up your ass'es here lol if you know me you know I grow loads of other breeders gear and only back quality . I just help keep the place tidy & free of spam and log my test grows there. I picked up the GS-OG earlier this year from the 'tude along with a few of their other strains and have loved the quality I've found in GGG. I found the forum got to know the guys there and can say 100% there cool fellas with one intention ~ to bring something fresh to the table with med power potencey to the connoissuer grower/smokers wanting something fresh. They've been supplying clones & meds in the Cali clubs a long while now and have just recently gone into full swing with their seed production. There's only 2 of them doin all the bulk breeding/selection work so their seed drops have been small and limited for now but as they expand you can count on them being in stock more often. And they're due a full restock very soon too as well as releasing the new lines early next year. *Grape Stomper OG* is next one out the gate stay tuned .
> Also "Leia OG" release has been put back to Nov' 10th. For online orders your best bet is on Seedbay as they're a limited release (for now ).
> Thanx for the votes cmt, I'm so stoked to have won the CZ contest mate and tied first with Greenman & Eugenics is an honour for me, those guys always produce fire pic's. First contest I've ever won too, lol I'm playing the lottery this week seein as my lucks on form.
> Thanx for the love guys it really means a lot to me.
> Respect!!


 Yeah skunk they are some real cool peep


wheezer said:


> hey Skunkmunk you say GGG are lookin for testers??


As long as you are a active member over there and can show proof of previous grow skills and able to show/complete a grow log you can apply


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 7, 2011)

very regretfully im gonna have to stop grilling with y'all. still hang around the thread though.

self imposed ban just like can*etics... so lets not get it lied up & shapeshifted.

the last few chops, with this incredible "salsa verdre" i might add, have been a rash of poor preparedness, disrespect for info, and little respect for the game.

even a mod here, NOT connected to this thread thank the herb gods, i caught trippin... which makes me say hmmmmm. 

another pj , you should tissue culture though i know nothing about it but fake argue it and make you seem like a dick type, incident on the horizon? 

so if you owe me, shoot a PM , so we can get clean. 
no drama, nothing to do with you.

if i was to grill pork with you in the future, forget it. 

no drama. no hate. no names. everybody is safe. clean is good (& gud is clean) philosophy. 

===========> we ALL still cool cool. 

sorry brohams have some fu*king sense cause hobbits are not impervious to the door kickdown SWAT in your face.

^ seriously.

& im only half hobbit by the way


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> the boo has the same and I don't see honey girl or sct on the bay there are only four hat the and they missin two and they would be the ones i want lol. Theres actually some stuff released from the thats not listed yet wither why i dont know but my tesrer friend said hey should drop really soon as testing went excellent. As far as them bein affiliates didn't know that interesting tid bit thanks. Also there's some new stuff comn down the line a buddy is testin a couple og crosses for em. Look pretty fire. Good to know they cheaper on the bay though  I jus like usin a cc I'm lazy and want my shit fast ha ha ha
> 
> Good lookin on the info


You have to take a better look at the site (SBay)... 
SBAY... all packs are ~$3 cheaper and Shipping is $5.00 Bux..... 
1. Blue Vixen.. In Stock
2. Alien Double Dog.. In Stock
3. Chronic Dog.. In Stock
4. Sugar Cane Train.. In Stock
5. Sour Cindy.. In Stock
6. Honey Girl.. In Stock
7. 12 + 2 Mix Pack.. In Stock

Gypsy
1. Blue Vixen.. In Stock
2. Alien Double Dog.. Out Of Stock
3. Chronic Dog.. In Stock
4. Sugar Cane Train.. In Stock
5. Sour Cindy.. In Stock
6. Honey Girl.. In Stock
7. 12 + 2 Mix Pack.. In Stock


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 7, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im lookin forward to germing my carmel kush when it arrives.


Yummy...I have a Vanilla Kush growing now...any advice about Kush's? 

That VK sure doesn't seem to like nutes very much...she wants 'em really light. That was the main reason for the switch from a single res to individual buckets...my Red Cherry Berry says "bring 'em on" to the nutes and the VK screams "burn" every time I try.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> You have to take a better look at the site (SBay)...
> SBAY... all packs are ~$3 cheaper and Shipping is $5.00 Bux.....
> 1. Blue Vixen.. In Stock
> 2. Alien Double Dog.. In Stock
> ...


Musta been buried thanks man


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Yummy...I have a Vanilla Kush growing now...any advice about Kush's?
> 
> That VK sure doesn't seem to like nutes very much...she wants 'em really light. That was the main reason for the switch from a single res to individual buckets...my Red Cherry Berry says "bring 'em on" to the nutes and the VK screams "burn" every time I try.



Vk is awesome smoke


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 7, 2011)

they may have broken my jewelry but i was still able to make a necklace.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

Got some new dank strains exclusively from Gage green.. Grape stomper og x Jo og and purple kush x Jo og super hype right now these things are getting popped ASAP!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 7, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Also "Leia OG" release has been put back to Nov' 10th. For online orders your best bet is on Seedbay as they're a limited release (for now ).
> Thanx for the votes cmt, I'm so stoked to have won the CZ contest mate and tied first with Greenman & Eugenics is an honour for me, those guys always produce fire pic's. First contest I've ever won too, lol I'm playing the lottery this week seein as my lucks on form.
> Thanx for the love guys it really means a lot to me.
> Respect!!


Skunk I don't think think luck has much to do with it. You take really good shots of your well taken care of plants. The strains you run are pretty bomb and it's always a pleasure to see your updates. I hope you post a grape stomper smoke report. Looks dank as hell. 

I really enjoy this thread. There's some great talent here.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> they may have broken my jewelry but i was still able to make a necklace.


Nice Necklace....!!! 
I like the Italian Wedge/Hero/Sub/Grinder/Hoagie you got chillin there with the Generic Cola.......


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nice Necklace....!!!
> I like the Italian Wedge/Hero/Sub/Grinder/Hoagie you got chillin there with the Generic Cola.......


 woo woo, you better back up with that wedge hero shit, it's a hoagie, better recognize, lol.. j/k...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 7, 2011)

hoagie/italian/vinager & oil , yes.

cheap soda , of course.

& i hear necklaces improve your self image.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 7, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hoagie/italian/vinager & oil , yes.
> 
> cheap soda , of course.
> 
> & i hear necklaces improve your self image.


 i just got my old lady an italian hoagie yesterday gud, and i got a big italian sandwhich which consists of cheese fries, mozzerala stix, and chicken fingers all on an italian roll... and yes, it's as good as it sounds, lol...
i'm having the other half for dinner tonight...

i'm going to have me a big ass necklace when my next order get's here... hey gud, where'd you get that one strain at, from the man himself?? the killer fields x sq i mean..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got some new dank strains exclusively from Gage green.. Grape stomper og x Jo og and purple kush x Jo og super hype right now these things are getting popped ASAP!


The Good Ideas Mix keeps calling my name... unfortunately, it is making a collect call and I cannot accept the charges at this time :bigsmile:


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just got my old lady an italian hoagie yesterday gud, and i got a big italian sandwhich which consists of cheese fries, mozzerala stix, and chicken fingers all on an italian roll... and yes, it's as good as it sounds, lol...
> i'm having the other half for dinner tonight...
> 
> i'm going to have me a big ass necklace when my next order get's here... hey gud, where'd you get that one strain at, from the man himself?? the killer fields x sq i mean..


Sounds kinda like a Fat Night.. or Fat sumin i forget... But there all damn goood..... (from stewarts, havent had one in years)

I didnt wanna piss anybody off, so i represented all.... I am a WEDGE.. over in my area..... the outcast sandwich.....

I just got another MSG that i gotts a package waitin... and i got no idea form where it came.... I wonder which beans theys is..... There prob my A-13 BX's & Ace O' Spades...but i had a couple packages on the way... How exciting....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm going to have me a big ass necklace when my next order get's here... hey gud, where'd you get that one strain at, from the man himself?? the killer fields x sq i mean..


nothing like a fine handcrafted piece of something or other. 

yo, that sandwhich sounds suberb. all that fried shit. yum. even better with some red gravey. yum 2x.

the killing fields x space queen is another "professor p" project.

documented with pics ===> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44280-freebies-and-more/page__st__60__p__506487#entry506487

^ i always go for a known over an unknown freebie.

^ this one is quite a sick tweak on KF that appeals to me. i will be running the kf x sq next.

mad shack, another freebie, is some real nice lemony fuely hazey smoke. she's a bush type best. single cuts become too dramatic. 
for SOG = no way. 
for other hydro styles (rwdc, dwc, etc) & definitely soil & coco a big thumbs up.

stacks big cola & abundant cola type side nugz. & im keeping a cut to grow out in 3 gal container on a cycle. so thumbs up+

check out this pick i found of a similar pheno of "double white" im growing as i am a SOG seeker first. 
sick dudes. 
imagine a full 4x2 of these long dongs.

no wait, you'll see soon enough!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 7, 2011)

All this sandwich talk is makin me hungry


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> woo woo, you better back up with that wedge hero shit, it's a hoagie, better recognize, lol.. j/k...


 an east coaster always knws a hoagie, anywere its jus a sandwich lol....now i wanna hit the coney island...hope nobodies shooting it up today lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> an east coaster always knws a hoagie, anywere its jus a sandwich lol....now i wanna hit the coney island...hope nobodies shooting it up today lol


 In ------- right now actually on my way over to ------ ... Although i think i got a better chance of gettin shot ------ than in Coney....... 

New Yorkers would never call it a Hoagie...


Damn Skunk it hit me too... Its decided ima hit a deli on the way.. Grab me a Godfather or sumthin....


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Lol I'm eatin tacos mm


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope everything is a-ok gud.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

Back to the original purpose of This Thing of ours.

Decided to Officially grab some Irukandji........ And will def. grab the Pestilence, Legion, and Blueberry when they crack the scene.....

Wow HomeWrecker is finally sold oot.....
*i guess there was still 1 left..... just went up... sorry for that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> The Good Ideas Mix keeps calling my name... unfortunately, it is making a collect call and I cannot accept the charges at this time :bigsmile:


Lmao I accepted that collect call last week


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> In Far Roc right now actually on my way over to Coney ... Although i think i got a better chance of gettin shot here than in Coney.......
> 
> New Yorkers would never call it a Hoagie...
> 
> ...


You right I call it a hero. You live in far rock? Closer to me than I thought...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> an east coaster always knws a hoagie, anywere its jus a sandwich lol....now i wanna hit the coney island...hope nobodies shooting it up today lol


It's not really that bad in coney!!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 7, 2011)

[youtube]P48Aru3S4U8&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]ylqA5a3335k&featur[/youtube]

my "take em' early" kush songs ^ 

few of the smaller all milky girls. 
& the rest i let go till 75%+ amber.

frosty as fuck, rock hard nugz, a scent even tga would approve.

& dead serious my entire kitchen smells sweet & heavenly.

close to thanksgiving harvest for sure.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

Ha ha ah lovely


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

nice pull down man


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 7, 2011)

mad shack : mad s (white widow x herijuana) x shack (sannies jack x shiva skunk) 

nice hazey representation but not a forever flower.

taken at 8.5 weeks goes 9 easy. 

70 days & chop from the flip might be perfect.

i have, a huge bush at 4 or 5 weeks (ish) now... it looks "nug-a-tronic".

i have, in contrast, a feeling ^ chic right there keeps it very not bushy.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 7, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lol I'm eatin tacos mm


Pink tacos? Mmmm


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;45C16tToen8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45C16tToen8[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You right I call it a hero. You live in far rock? Closer to me than I thought...


Nah i dont live in --------.. Thank Fckin Gd..... I live --------- of there depending on traffic...LoL
In my neighborhood we call it a Wedge but everywhere else its just a Hero.... So i grew up Sandwich Bilingual...
Gots no idea why its a Wedge, I guess if someones talkin for too long.. You can Wedge one of those babies in there nd be like.. Whoa "FuggedaBoutit"......

*Coney is actually fine..... as long as you like Kebabs nd Russian Food...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 7, 2011)

Can someone help me out over at breedbay. I signed up last week and they still won't let me post shit. Same name as here. I'm trying to get ahold of bodhi still.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 7, 2011)

Anybody here have any experience with Red Cherry Berry (Barney's Farm)? This plant is just amazingly fun to grow. I *HIGHLY* recommend it for newbies. You know how they make these special over-sized crochet hooks, scissors, pencils, crayons, etc. for toddlers and little ones to help them see the fine detail of working with these tools? Well that's how RCB feels for me. This plant is so fricking huge I am nearly scared NOT to flip to 12/12 real soon. I'm going to have to do some shuffling in order to flip that area to 12/12 cuz I only have one grow space. But I am loving this plant and thinking of going back for a full pack of seeds (I only bought the one fem seed) to see if there are other phenos or if they are all this huge and fun.

She's three weeks from seed here:


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice blue jeans. Probably has a lot to do with the dwc, the speed of growth I mean. 

Looks like you recently fimmed her. 

Its kinda dorky how much fun it is growing a plant.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Can someone help me out over at breedbay. I signed up last week and they still won't let me post shit. Same name as here. I'm trying to get ahold of bodhi still.


Just contact Pistils and hell sort you out.. Your account is probably not activated yet.. They use this Software to activate new accounts that crosschecks E-mails with spam accounts and shit.. It might just be taking awhile.... Ill PM you his e-mail...
*now that i think about Im probably completely wrong.. but that doesnt matter just contact Pistils...
Bodhi is active on alot of different forums.. i think i saw him on TheRoomOfGreen the other day... But breedbay might be your best bet....


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 7, 2011)

I could grow plants forever especially bid plants somthin about em do intriguing it's like growing a tree in warp speed pretty tight to watch he same way we trim our bud plants to let in light and airflow is how they trim real trees was a trip to watch the tree trimmers trim the 150ft camphor tree in my front yard was like wAthin myself trim a plant back lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I just got another MSG that i gotts a package waitin... and i got no idea form where it came.... I wonder which beans theys is..... There prob my A-13 BX's & Ace O' Spades...but i had a couple packages on the way... How exciting....


Picked it up... And Surprise Surprise I had TWO packages and not one was my SAS pack wit the A-13 BX, etc.....

I got a CZ pack.. Which wasnt even on my Radar cuz I just ordered it.. and SAS has been in Transit for like 2 weeks..

CZ pack:
DankHouse - AlienFire
KOS - Shish99
TCVG - HomeWrecker 
Leprechaun - Klondike
-----------------------------
TCVG - ShitMix '09
DankHouse - FireOG F2's
SourD x OG Kush x MalawiGold x CheesySmurf
Cheese x Haze F2
MalawiGold
Larry OG S1

Package #2.... CMT I finally got those Vials from China....
So its time to start Organizing..... I still need a better box.. But shit, better start while im ahead.....

*i know i told yall my camera-phone sux....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Picked it up... And Surprise Surprise I had TWO packages and not one was my SAS pack wit the A-13 BX, etc.....
> 
> I got a CZ pack.. Which wasnt even on my Radar cuz I just ordered it.. and SAS has been in Transit for like 2 weeks..
> 
> ...


They still got fire og freebies nice order..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 7, 2011)

Karma I believe Pistils is currently in the progress of moving (like for real moving everything) from the UK to Spain.. so it might be a minute.lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They still got fire og freebies nice order..


Only the TWO SweetDawgs that are left Come with FireOG...

*just dont buy them blindly if you want the FireOG's... confirm with the Man first....


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 8, 2011)

yo haha i figured this would be a good place to get some answers im lookin for a new strain to try i want something that is out of the ordianry like reallly dank dank buds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dankinz said:


> yo haha i figured this would be a good place to get some answers im lookin for a new strain to try i want something that is out of the ordianry like reallly dank dank buds


Attitude just restocked hazeman seeds white grapes and triple x you might try those peace


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah thagt xxx the white x (the white x aloha ww) and the white grapes look fucking dank.

If they still come with rmh ima pick up a pack of xxx


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 8, 2011)

Dankinz said:


> yo haha i figured this would be a good place to get some answers im lookin for a new strain to try i want something that is out of the ordianry like reallly dank dank buds


Dunno about the buds yet, cuz I just started, but my Red Cherry Berry is fun as hell to grow!!! This plant is a monster! 24 days from seed, this thing is as big as the topper on the 5gal bucket, and her stem is thicker than my little finger. She is SO much fun to grow.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have anything from Hazeman, but I like the looks of the White Grapes, and Madness. Any of you guys grew either one, or anything from Hazeman??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 8, 2011)

wheezer said:


> I don't have anything from Hazeman, but I like the looks of the White Grapes, and Madness. Any of you guys grew either one, or anything from Hazeman??


Ive got the white grapes but no action yet soon though


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 8, 2011)

carmel kush (dynasty seed) is 6 for 6 on germ.

& 24 hours later in cups of coco/perlite.

here's a few pics of e$ko's c99 bros grim @ 7 weeks.

in another room & at the same time, he grew a11 hate to dissapoint but from a healthy selection he notes not even comparable.

you see the label at the bottom of photo #2, the best part of every plant is dried on its own screen, put into its own jar, & sampled individually.

^ for the final selections to be made.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet Caramel Candy Kush! Professor P has some real gems. I can't wait to see how this turns out for ya Gudkarma.. 
That E$ko C99 tho doesn't look anything like the C99 I've seen or done..? Was it a backcross?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 8, 2011)

i : have to wonder about all these c99 crosses out there... this guy, that one, & that dude over there all claim real bros. grim stock. 

i : call balony. oddly where are all these pics too. i never see anybodys c99, a11 gorilla arm, or whatever. never seen sh*t, love to though.

i : dont even see how a dude grows out a pack or two of seed, chucks in a tent, and calls it done & mastered. he found a male & he found a female & then makes beans. okay fine... who am i to say?.. i like nugs not seeds. 

well, i like seeds... to collect & germ not stash in a box forever.

but what i talk about above... that's really not a "selection" for seed making on a grand scale.

even moreso, can you say good sir that you've seen all the expressions of c99? 

e$ko's selections are the best handful of phenos from hundreds of plants. for his eyes only. what he sees & wants in a plant, you will to when those beans are cracked. i've grown out a few strains by him : much uniformity, predicatable patterns, good rooters, never a nanner (even sterile), super dank. all 5. always.

im not sure exactly to the number how many females. its alot more than any swerve type does. bet $100 more than tga too. 

he told me there are 7 males that require further exploration. and only a handful of females that are perfect in his eyes. what u see is a perfect representation of c99 to a seedmakerfreak 1st & smoker 2nd.

these are f2 & f3 stock... but i dont know how they were made, what moms, etc. 

shit, i'll ask him tomorrow.

however, & i'll bet one more time, its what bros grim was looking at & not what you're looking at  joke. hehehehe.

its like rez (imo handle disguised) telling me in some thread a pic of my sour d nug (the clone only) is in no way the real sour d. 

huh? impossible.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 8, 2011)

Yea it's hard to differentiate the strain with photos I suppose. There was a fellow on Breedbay a while back named Nefereti who had a hell of a thread making beans from old Grimm stock and the packs were given as freebies, I was lucky enough to land one. I drooled and studied that thread front to back and still have beans in my stash. Just not very many. I think I'm going to be brave tho and try Moscas C99 from Sbay and see how they compare. The grail pheno looks alot like the Genius pheno you can see in Bodhi's A11, golf ball shaped nugs with thick orange hairs. That pineapple citrus funk smell.. Ohh I miss that.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 8, 2011)

e$ko is 100% certain he has pineapple & grape phenos from his handful of females. very dominant super odiferous smelling ones too. 

maybe the pic he's showing me (for you) is the other. let's find out.

and im certain, as i've put ALOT of pork out there, i've seen people grow the same cut i grow/know & the nugs look different. completely different.

here's two shots of the same cut : afghan kush : one me (pic 2) / the other is a dude who rolls around here (1)

last , e$ko's c99 bros grim.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd give my left nut to get a cut of the Legendary Princess cut Bro Grimm used to make C99.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 8, 2011)

> * very dominant super odiferous smelling ones too.*


 those are the ones i'd want to avoid like the plague for sure as a big part of cindy's charm is her ORIGINAL low odor personality.

sure different breeders are going to have different phenos, joey weed's were definitely grapey, but that doesn't make it a "forget it! they ain't F1s!" proposition. in fact, i PREFER joey's grape pheno as i wanted to breed it to short stuff's delicious grape haze to shorten it's flowering time and maybe bulk up a little without turning it stoney and i love the buzz of JW's version which sounded very "standard C99" to me, high energy with euphoria, but clear headed. i'm sad to see it go really and don't think i was able to save it in the cross i made as i harvested too early.

if no one grows it, it will disappear as so many IBLs those of us that ONLY like to get high or at least prefer it, wish were still around. who has "the best" C99 is open for debate and i'm all ears on experiences with ANYONE's as well as comparisons. it's an essential strain for indoor crosses that get you high and WAY BETTER than starting out by fucking the THC up with afghani. low odor, fast flowering and zero couchlock is all ANY C99 has to be for me. any flavor phenos like potent pineapple or potential boosts in psychoactivity are only bonuses.

i intend to always keep some around for breeding and testing other's gear.

just because a strain is out of the seed market doesn't make it extinct. i've read reports of people growing all kinds of "extinct" strains or rediscovering them on vacation from home growers and wondered at all of the IBL action in cannabible with strains no one has ever heard of that doesn't know the breeder.

ANY pheno of C99 is better than no C99!!!!!!!!! we have to preserve what's left and a potentially GOOD THING about breeders having different phenos is that it makes for BETTER in breeding by freshening tired DNA up with a little, if not a lot, of hybrid vigor. different phenos means more variety to pick & chose from. i was never interested in jack herer because of reports of skunking & stoning until i heard about the rare "cinnamon girl" pheno. THAT is a delicious sounding flavor and worth putting up with a less than ideal buzz to try and breed into something else like maybe the apple pheno of grimm's C99.

don't be hatin' on cinderella! use her to get rid of stony afghans & make more people that would rather be high than stoned happy. i'd smoke ANY pheno of C99 before ANY of the fucking stony shit i've wasted thousands of dollars & decades of my life on!
*
can i get a witness?!
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I'd give my left nut to get a cut of the Legendary Princess cut Bro Grimm used to make C99.


 i would to, or genius...but id trade em both for Souls ginger ale plant


all this talk is making wanna bust out some 99 beans lol


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 9, 2011)

soul has a ginger ale smellling plant? 

wow!, you'd think he opt for, & breed with, the ones with zero odor.

i've never heard of a true seedmaker not seeking out the most prominant features of a plant. 

for the rest, i guess what options do you have when you breed with one pack of seeds?

no visible trichs is awesome now too, i hear. 

15+ week flower, fluff nugz, all the rage!

read a few posts & was just *inspired* to hit the veg room & cut down all the sativa leaning original s.a.g.e... with much gusto.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i've never heard of a true seedmaker not seeking out the most prominant features of a plant.
> 
> for the rest, i guess what options do you have when you breed with one pack of seeds?
> 
> no visible trichs is awesome now too, i hear.


dude ur friggin hilarious. haha.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the continual commentary gudkarma. I'm with Batman, friggin hilarious!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 9, 2011)

I know ya guys see leia og listed @ the attitude under gage green I think they'll be ready by tomorrow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> soul has a ginger ale smellling plant?
> 
> wow!, you'd think he opt for, & breed with, the ones with zero odor.
> 
> ...


 Yes, its a sister to Genius and Princess which all came iin the sack of JH he bought, he did use it in a couple crosses when he co owned Bros Grimm , it was a ginger ale tasting plant with rock hard nugs and good yields. its one of those cuts id do bad things to get lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 9, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know ya guys see leia og listed @ the attitude under gage green I think they'll be ready by tomorrow


She sure is lol, get on those if you want them they'll go quick. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-seeds-leia-og/prod_3906.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dam im a sucker for the stomper and skywalker og guess if it drop tommarow il pull the trigger lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam im a sucker for the stomper and skywalker og guess if it drop tommarow il pull the trigger lol


Yeah the pic they have looks like its some good smoke.. I'm a sucker for anything og so skywalker and grape stomper og together is like a must get


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

Show shure are you its going to drop?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

lol...hell is so excited he cant even type


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol...hell is so excited he cant even type


Lol i just went back and looked at what i typed im like wft


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 9, 2011)

Kinda excited.. I should be getting cuts from SoCal of both Grape Stomper and Fire OG Kush soon. What luck. 

Oh that and I'm having porkchops for dinner. Can this day get any better?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 9, 2011)

I like pork chops


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

my trichs are milky LOL...i wonder if i can get a lil hashball of this male in the end haha

View attachment 1880193View attachment 1880194


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 9, 2011)

holy fuck diz! what strain is that?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 9, 2011)

I never thought id say this, but there's just too much dank comin out rite now.

I want so many things but I'm scared to buy anything or I won't have money for inks gear.

If I was a robot my head would probably explode tryin to think about what I want most.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> holy fuck diz! what strain is that?


 my F-4 Cinderella (pheno 3) , its fuckin crazy shit lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Show shure are you its going to drop?


Pretty sure as this is from the guys @ ggg


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking eggs! I might have pork chops for breakfast if this is true!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 9, 2011)

Picked up some beans from Kindmind today

Blue Widow x Vortex
Misty Bubble x Vortex
and Loran's Infamous Sputnik 2.0

also these hella dank crosses-

Lone Firestarter Fem
Strawberry Alien Kush
JTR x The White
Purple Wreck x BlueMoonshine
The New Guys... Black Cherry x Blueberry
got my Boongish Rising (heaths black rose x double purple doja)

expecting Apollo11 and even more Loran Sputnik F2s and Gorilla Grape F2s anyday now.

What a f*cking week!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Picked up some beans from Kindmind today
> 
> Blue Widow x Vortex
> Misty Bubble x Vortex
> ...


Nice week it is lol


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 10, 2011)

Just ordered plushberry and dairyqueen from tga. Are the cup winner freebies worth poppin? Specifically the gh slh fem, and dna laconfidential. I have other freebies I've yet to pop blue widow and sweet deep grapefruit. Also the ch9 seeds freebies comin.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I never thought id say this, but there's just too much dank comin out rite now.
> 
> I want so many things but I'm scared to buy anything or I won't have money for inks gear.
> 
> If I was a robot my head would probably explode tryin to think about what I want most.


I SO feel ya...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my F-4 Cinderella (pheno 3) , its fuckin crazy shit lol


Can someone point me in the direction of some good reading material on what F1s and F2s and S1s and all that means? I find it both fascinating and frustrating with how little I understand about genetics.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 10, 2011)

F1 = filial generation 1
F2= filial gen 2, bred from f1 male x f1 female

S1= self 1, self polination, fem seed

bx= f1xf2, when f2 is bred back to the f1 or p1

P1= parental stock 1


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 10, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> F1 = filial generation 1
> F2= filial gen 2, bred from f1 male x f1 female
> 
> S1= self 1, self polination, fem seed
> ...


Thanks! Hmmm...apparently just thanks isn't good enough... I was "told" my message was too short...LOL

So, THANKS A LOT! LOL


----------



## canefan (Nov 10, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of some good reading material on what F1s and F2s and S1s and all that means? I find it both fascinating and frustrating with how little I understand about genetics.


here is a couple of links which can help you understand the lettering and how to accomplish these feats.
Good Growing
http://www.aces.uiuc.edu/vista/html_pubs/PLBREED/pl_breed.html
https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/395655-creating-true-breeding-strains-vic.html

Many more are availble through a google search but this should give you something to read.


----------



## tardis (Nov 10, 2011)

Leia OG is out! I got mine did you get yours?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 10, 2011)

tardis said:


> Leia OG is out! I got mine did you get yours?


Yeah it's out ready for purchase get it while you can. If its anything like how the dumbo it will be sold out quick


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

i just noticed that hortilab has finally got there starbud strain out...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i just noticed that hortilab has finally got there starbud strain out...


Lol that strain been out my friend!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 10, 2011)

I already have it running so I wont be picking any up thats more packs to go around  lol, but the GrapeStomper X ChemD-OG will be one I push my grandmother down to get another pack of lol .
Limited drop so once they're gone it'll be a long while till they come round again...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 10, 2011)

tardis said:


> Leia OG is out! I got mine did you get yours?


Where u been tardis? How has everything been? I know you musta harvested something by now


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i just noticed that hortilab has finally got there starbud strain out...


Yeah it's been out, sold out, restocked, sold out again, and just restocked again. I'm running ther super sour skunk right now. They are doing great in veg. I'll be flipping them on tuesday. I want there starbud, sour power, and sour pink grapefruit too


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just grabbed a 10 pack of GGg leia og....which was a chore, from my phone...at work.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol I bet ha ha sittin at work buyin seeds and talkin on riu all day almos as hard as what I do keepin the couch warm and the bong iced and my lungs full as I drool over my next order lOl


----------



## tardis (Nov 10, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Where u been tardis? How has everything been? I know you musta harvested something by now


Hey Karma, I harvested my SSSDH by Connoseur Genetics. I didn't get good sunlight because of the time of year so I didn't yield much but what I did get was crystal covered. Lemon fuel smell and flavor and a stupifying high (tested while its drying). Problem was this thing hermed a little without much stress and seeded itself. 

Thats about it. My plants arn't doing well because of a lack of sunshine, but in veg my Pineapple Express, Vortex, Blackwater are all doing amazing. I put a male Plushberry out to be the dad for these girls along with a Qleaner female so I don't run out of smoke.


----------



## tardis (Nov 10, 2011)

I keep watching to see when the Leia OG run out.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Lol I bet ha ha sittin at work buyin seeds and talkin on riu all day almos as hard as what I do keepin the couch warm and the bong iced and my lungs full as I drool over my next order lOl


I'm hauling grain...loading and unloading trucks...very far from sitting on the couch. Just have a few minutes here and there while I'm waiting for the grain cart to fill up...and I made sure I had time so I wouldnt miss that leia..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally got on to breedbay after posting my five stupid posts so I could pm, I sent bodhi a pm. Hopefully I hear from him soon. 

9/10 of my deep phaze are above ground. And 8/10 so far on the shish99.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just got my leia og  and some others lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 10, 2011)

Pork chops, there not just for dinner anymore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Pork chops, there not just for dinner anymore


 THC..."The other white meat"


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Finally got on to breedbay after posting my five stupid posts so I could pm, I sent bodhi a pm. Hopefully I hear from him soon.
> 
> 9/10 of my deep phaze are above ground. And 8/10 so far on the shish99.


 those are all kos strains right karma?? that deep phaze and the shish 99 both look really nice...

i just had someone attempt to hack my cc info.. not sure where they got my info from as i use me card all over.. they didn't get anything though, thank god.. my bank recognized them as a known scammer, and cancelled my card right there.. i had to run around to the bank today and move funds to my other card till i can get a new card, a small pain in the ass, but not too bad really, and could have been much worse..

i just got my order from sow ...subs ace of spades and ogr's white s1's.. kind of pisses at myself for spending the cash on his gear after learning watt and asshole he really is like the day after i placed my order.. would rather have spent that 2 hundy on a smaller breeder who would have appreciated my business instead of giving it to that assface.. 

just waiting on my order from sannies and the tude now.. ordered them both on the same day, should be cool to see who's gets here first..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah Shish99 does sound pretty fuckin sweet


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah Shish99 does sound pretty fuckin sweet


 hey dizzle or w/e, lol.. is that shish just a romulan cross, or do i have that wrong??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey dizzle or w/e, lol.. is that shish just a romulan cross, or do i have that wrong??


 lol w/e ? thats what my dad called me 


i thoguth shish was Shishkaberry...maybe theres is a Rom cross, i never really looked at it lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 10, 2011)

Deep Space is Rom X Deep Chunk


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 10, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Deep Space is Rom X Deep Chunk


 that;s what it was than, lol.. i know i saw a rom in one of those x's, damn stoner that i am i'm always getting mixed up and shit..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 10, 2011)

Leai og is sold out.


----------



## tardis (Nov 10, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Leai og is sold out.


Just logged in to say the same thing. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 10, 2011)

Funny thing is I knew it wasnt too far off lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm goin with blazin blues. For 40$ shipped, the pic is so dank. I've never tried a livers x and I am running out of fems. 

I like to start a few fems every round to garauntee some girls.

Guess what! My one "male" romulan turned out to be a female. So 4/4

Doh! No breeding for me. Remember what happened with my tahoes n jedis and anesthesia? One fem out of 9 seeds. Now I can't get a male romulan.

I'm not too dissappointed since she is the most vigorous and healthy of the bunch. At least I get 4 females to choose my mother from.

The legion is growin quick now. Gonna take clones next weekend. Could do it sooner but all my biggest clones rooted fastest last time so I'm gonna take big cuts this time.

Also gonna have a handful of nlb clones to root. She's a REALLY fast grower. The 2 nl blue I have flowering are lookin pretty nice too.

But the plushberry is the cream of the crop. Wish u all could see her.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 10, 2011)

I bought 1 pack of Leia! Just nut my self thinking about it. F**k yeah. Skywalker OG is my fav all time. puts you on your ass. Went to buy two more packs just now, and i guess you all already know (sold out!). Im super pumped Leia to get here. Gonna bang her in the butt over and over.

Also, after searching for weeks in threads for any seed bank that sold tga, been looking for apollo 13 x vortex. Herbies has it. Herbies looks legit for tga. Pumped for these seeds too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also noticed sannies has ladycane f2s listed now. Which is fucking awesome.

There sold out, or haven't dropped but I'm definately grabbin some when there in.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 10, 2011)

Shishkaberry is an afghani. Crazy fruity afghan. I swear it tastes like fruity pebbles exactly. I've grown it. And I miss it. This cross should be stellar. And yes racer they are both KOS gear. 

Heard back from bodhi. He's making good. Super excited about that. My two a11s are beautiful in veg. Can't wait to flip em next week


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey fellow sead collectors, is it normall to not get a tracking number after 2days after emailing mr c the ref number?
Im not worried just wondering


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 10, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Finally got on to breedbay after posting my five stupid posts so I could pm, I sent bodhi a pm. Hopefully I hear from him soon.
> 
> 9/10 of my deep phaze are above ground. And 8/10 so far on the shish99.



Breedbay has a wealth of knowledge and some real pros that call that place home. I'm sure you'll like the place. My giant 80page Batcave thread is there. I used to really only post there and sign on here once in while but now I just go everywhere, lol. Bodhi's a regular there and you can snatch up some really good deals on BuyItNow auctions at seurbidz if you catch the listings. They go fast tho.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 10, 2011)

New seasonal avi Racer, love how your getting down with Xmas already mate. I wish it would just pass by already myself lol.


----------



## greengenez (Nov 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey fellow sead collectors, is it normall to not get a tracking number after 2days after emailing mr c the ref number?
> Im not worried just wondering


I ordered on friday and had to wait 'till tues. , he let me know there were no orders processed over the weekend.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 11, 2011)

A bunch of BC stuff went up for auction on SeurBidz
Blue Diesel, Jumping Jack, Double Cheese, Black Haze..
Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet...I really wanna try that black haze. I know a few people that won black haze in previous auctions, maybe I can work somethin out with one of them 

I think I may bid on those dynamite...I think they are sold out in most places if I remember right.

Today I'm running the grain cart at work...now that's not far from sitting on the couch lol...I love this job  ...mud boggin all the way across the field too since its so wet, kinda annoying and fun at the same time...


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just don't hit the weed patch while doing donuts in the muddy field! lol. I used to enjoy the mud when I was younger, anymore it just makes my job that much harder. I thinks it's natures sandpaper for grinding through seals and everything else on the underside of my truck/motorcycle.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 11, 2011)

Subbed. Great thread.


----------



## hempstead (Nov 11, 2011)

I never thought this thread would go so long. What up boys. I've been kinda busy lately so I haven't been on much. I have some girls in bloom now and maybe I'll get some pics up when they finish. I almost ordered over the weekend for the Tude Promo but everything I wanted was sold out so I am watching the auctions for something good.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

the thread just keeps collecting new replies.

how's everyone experiences been with bidding sites? i've never been interested in them as all the gear i've been interested in is way overpriced and i'm not keen to spend too much money on a breeder that no one is reporting on. i looked into a no name C99 at weedbay, i think, when hemp depot was out of stock and didn't want anything to do with $150 who knows what


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 11, 2011)

anyone see the previews on the discovery channel for the new show weed wars?
http://dsc.discovery.com/show-news/discovery-breaks-new-ground-with-weed-wars.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> the thread just keeps collecting new replies.
> 
> how's everyone experiences been with bidding sites?


SeurBidz aka the cannabis seed auction is very reliable and run by the admin of Breedbay. I've purchased many packs over there. They get some great gems like the Space Princess I'm running now or the Dojaberry I've run before. It used to be the best place to purchase any of Subcool's stuff but not anymore as they had some sort of dispute. 

I've never bid at THCFarmer or Seedbay only browsed. I've heard not so great things about the Farm but never purchased there so it could be bullshit. Seedbay tho has some killer strains listed right now.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

i'll have to at least check seurbidz out then, though i think i'll still stick with the breeders i know that work at attitude & maybe try some sannies gear in the future, but it never hurts to have a plan B and maybe they have something cool & rare like PURE burmese or a seriously IBL leaning cross. 

thanks for sharing that info. i only just heard of SB yesterday i think and it's been years by now since i even browsed weedbay. maybe THAT'S why paypal has turned narc... they don't like the copyright infringement.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 11, 2011)

This has to be one of the top 10 threads on this whole forum. Good to come on here and read what's new. Didn't hear bad things about Seurbidz. 
Not sure how new they are but I am too paranoid for auctions. Can't even use Seedbay.
The newest breeder I'm seeing on Attitude right now is called Trichome Jungle Seeds. Anyone hear about them? These seeds are not cheap. The only one that appeals to me is Mantis. This guy seems like a small scale breeder maybe just getting into it. I have no idea what types of crosses these are.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 11, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> This has to be one of the top 10 threads on this whole forum. Good to come on here and read what's new. Didn't hear bad things about Seurbidz.
> Not sure how new they are but I am too paranoid for auctions. Can't even use Seedbay.
> The newest breeder I'm seeing on Attitude right now is called Trichome Jungle Seeds. Anyone hear about them? These seeds are not cheap. The only one that appeals to me is Mantis. This guy seems like a small scale breeder maybe just getting into it. I have no idea what types of crosses these are.


 trichrome jungle have been around for a minute m8.. they used to be on the thc farmer, but i'd never send that douche a nickel, so i'd never ordered from there before.. but i'm sure if you look around you can find some info on their gear for sure..
a lot of smaller breeders start off over there at places like the farm, and now even like canna collective and cannazon, then once they get well established and a nice following, they tend to move over to bigger banks like the attitude and others..
this is also true with suer bidz.. they have lots of fire if you know what to look for and are well informed with the smaller breeders out there don't get the credit they deserve like say greenhouse, even though i'd put up any of their strains against anything greenhouse has put out since the mid 90s.
suer bidz is legit.. i've used them a few times in the past with no problems.. even get some nice freebies from them as well..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I started a Journal on my first grow. I've got every body situated now in the grow room and it's on. 

I have 1 Red Cherry Berry in DWC, 1 Vanilla Kush in DWC, and 1 Kaya Gold in DWC all from seed.
Then I have 6 NLxBB clones in soil. So that's it! See my signature for the updates!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 11, 2011)

I was looking at seed boutique Under mosca. How long have all those old time moonshine crosses been around? I've been lookin for the old time moonshine for a grip. Are these new? Anyone know when the last time they dropped were? I want all those crosses


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 11, 2011)

the cycle cycles as the clock spins around the moon.

1) chocolate mind melt (NLX x choc rain) 
2 & 3) who got done?
4, 5 & 6) next drop gonna pop
7) few hawgsbreath
eight) blue dream, trainwreck, J1, ECSD ==> rooted
 beans make the world go round
9) houston shoreline
10) legion og


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 11, 2011)

It would be awesome if dioxide started a seed co. You know he's gotta make some badass x's that aren't "tga". 

All of thas good shit is made by dioxide anyways. Sub is makin bank.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

i was just looking at suerbidz panama red & black haze. i can't grow that stuff at the moment, but it sure does sound sweet. real IBL gear like that is getting impossible to find. i'm not a fan of bidding sites though. i'd rather get the beans from an actual bank. i will keep my ear open about their stuff though an if i ever do get around to trying IBLs might look into them deeper.


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 11, 2011)

A weird question maybe. To all you veteran growers and breeders out there.. If you guys could save and protect for future generations 5 or 10 pure strains that should be locked away and saved, which would you think? Acapulco gold? Columbian red? Kush? Cheese? And are the years special or no?


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

cheese is by no means a "pure strain". it's really just a pheno of skunk #1 as is lemon skunk, & roadkill.

if i could preserve ANY IBL, it would have to be *columbian gold*. it may not be the absolute trippiest ever, but it's what i started out smoking and NOTHING i've smoked since can match it's fun trippy buzz and the light floaty feelings it gave. i'd preserve that one just for nostalgia, but if *panama red *really is better, maybe i'd go with that instead.

for preservation sake, i'd want to mix it up with IBLs from different areas so future generations could revive fading genes by crossing with stuff from other continents. it always whizzes me off when breeders take something like gold & then permanently pollute it with indica instead of crossing it with a different strain with more of a similar buzz like thai or even haze. once you pollute those genes, you can never get them back.

after gold, i'd save *highland thai*. that's a trippy strain and when you experience the real tutti fruity flavor, it just makes it extra special. i wish i'd been able to smoke some bud of that. really, sativa seeds is already on that with their full moon, but it wasn't on the market just a few years ago when watered down with indica juicy fruit or various DJ shorts strains were as close as you could get. after sampling just some leaf & TINY bud starts of that, i'd hate to see it go extinct for sure.

then, i'd get some *cambodian* or *vietnamese blackseed*. those might be THE champions for trippiest strains ever. asian strains in general are pretty good for psychoactivity

4th, i'd want to get some afropips lemony* malawi gold*. it's trippy and probably the best strain from africa.

finally, i'd probably want to preserve *burmese* which is also lemony and close to asia, but it's one of the most compact trippy IBLs out there. it would make a great breeder for indoor strains. i always wanted to try and shrink malawi gold down with C99 & burmese to get a nice lemony trippy strain, or cross it with the best cali-o that could be found for a trippy orange strain. 

then again, spicy IBLs are awesome too. i had some mexican brick that was exceptional and that had a very similar taste to ORIGINAL kali mist. both had really hot flavors not unlike crushed red pepper. the most recent report i got on kali mist 2.0 says that now it's just spicy with hints of fruit, but the buzz sounds undamaged by the update. yeah, i think i'd go with a peppery pure "western winds" cambodian for a clearheaded energetic buzz with really nice euphoria to contrast the milder flavored & fruity trippy strains.

if i knew more about the strain, i might be inclined to say kerala as it's an indian strain.

i'd like to see more people trying to grow and preserve what's left of the IBLs. indicas are everywhere & don't need to be preserved and have a full range of hybrids that have all kinds of flavors. those take care of themselves. you can get probably dozens of different IBL lines of afghani still and it's pretty much in everything these days anyhow.


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 11, 2011)

Are there any extinct strains that just"went up in smoke"?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 12, 2011)

just snagged the bc panama red buy it now auction...should be interesting to grow out...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

"extinct" is a relative term. if a strain isn't in the seed market, it might still exist out in the boondocks. it's just no one is going to the remote places they still exist looking for them. then there's growers who still work with older strains. read the cannabible. there's a bunch of growers working old school gear. a couple years ago, i smoked something a lot like columbian gold. i don't know what it was and wasn't able to buy any, but i knew it was going to be fun when i got that almost long forgotten hard to describe minty wild wheatgrass flavor & odor that clearly wasn't afghani. it had a euphoric trippy buzz and i even got a light case of the dreaded room spinning dizzies & a quick puke with a twist of "get me the fuck outta here!" paranoia because i couldn't take listening to one of my host's playing guitar hero & all of that heavy metal. if it wasn't pure gold, i'd bet it was some kind of cross with it.

it's just that most people growing & breeding gear aren't sharing their stuff with the rest of the world. every time you see a breeder bringing something you thought was extinct back, they're getting it from somewhere


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

I love Heavy Metal when I'm stoned, Metallica, Iron Maiden, A7X. But I am a metal head lol

Pop/R&B music gives me the shitz.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I love Heavy Metal when I'm stoned, Metallica, Iron Maiden, A7X. But I am a metal head lol
> 
> Pop/R&B music gives me the shitz.


Im jaming to five finger death punch atm

And your right r&b gives me the shits to lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

Anybody got a eye on lambs bread 7wk sativa dom? Seen it on cz


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 12, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I love Heavy Metal when I'm stoned, Metallica, Iron Maiden, A7X. But I am a metal head lol
> 
> Pop/R&B music gives me the shits.


I get the Hershey Squirts pop/r&b/country........


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I beem watchin that lamsbread. Is a must have. I like a lot of sativa divas gear. Likr tex mex.

I like punk and metal. All rock really. Hate that top 40 rap shit.

Gangster is the new black I guess.

Hazey, that description, minty wheatgrass. That's the PERFECT. Description for my cured burmese kush.I couldnth think of the right words. Didn't wana say minty hay, cuz its not like tghe hay smell that means you fucked up a cure. But like a minty field.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 12, 2011)

Also hazey, ibl does include the strains you are talking about, but I believe a more appropriate word would be landrace. Since every strain you listed is a landrace.

And really, any strain can become an ibl. Like a lot of g13 crosses are ibl. Since g13 is gone (or scarce) most g13 crosses must be f2d and beyond, since they cannot be remade. 

Not any strain can become a landrace.

Usually strains named after a country or city are landraces. Afghani, panama, burmese, etc.

Not tryin to be snotty, just clarifyin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 12, 2011)

List update 

A.k.g.-

Belka
Bubba love
Cheddarwurst
Eisbear
Jackpot royale
Omegadawg
Snowdawg bx
Snowdawg 2
Tallegio

Cali connection-

Larry og
Tahoe og
Sour og 
Black water 
Chem valley kush
Pre 98 bubba bx2

Cannazon-

Banana og x sour bubble
Sour kush x cheese 1
Og kush x cheese 1

Ch9-

Humboldt
Aroma

Dank house seeds-

Double barrel oG
Fire og

Dinafem-

Blue widow
White widow
Moby dick 
Power kush

Dr.greenthumb-

Original sour diesel

Dutch passion-

Blueberry

Elite genetics-

Old school og x chem d x lemon Larry og
The white og kush
Ultimate chem 08

Gage green genetics-

Good ideas mixed genetics
Grape stomper og x Jo og
Purple kush x Jo og

G13 labs-

Blueberry gum
Sour ak
Thai super skunk

Mr nice seeds-

Black widow
Super silver haze

My seed-

Pre 98 bubba bx2 x Julius ceaser
Larry og x cvk
Corleone kush x Julius ceaser 
Larry og d Julius ceaser

Og raskal-

The white 
White fire

Sannies-

Chocolate rain
The mask
Killing fields

Tga-
Querkle
Qrazy train
Jack the ripper

Th seeds-
Kush age
Sage
Burmese kush
Darkstar

Topdawg-

Tres stardawg 

Private and unknown breeders-

Headband x (chem x sour d)
Og kush 18 x(Chem x sour d)
Chem x sour d f2
The white ogk x lemon chem
Lemon chem f2
C99 x plushberry
Sharksbreath x Querkle
Space queen x Querkle
Whitedawg
Crackerjack
Grapefruit diesel
Ice cream
Train wreck xnorthern lights
Magic monkey
Gorilla grape
Grape kush
Sour power
Super lemon haze x og 18
Dog kush
Dpq
Qq x liver
Qq x Qq
Qq x dog
Cq x ak 48
Cq x qt
Double down diesel


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Also hazey, ibl does include the strains you are talking about, but I believe a more appropriate word would be landrace. Since every strain you listed is a landrace.
> 
> And really, any strain can become an ibl. Like a lot of g13 crosses are ibl. Since g13 is gone (or scarce) most g13 crosses must be f2d and beyond, since they cannot be remade.
> 
> ...


I was gonna say the same thing


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah seur got a few eye catching strains at the moment, those trainwreck ,double cheese and panamas look good , probably wont buy any more though untill i grow out a few of the stash.
I've got a mixed varitey growing now, plus some new additions sprouting .. I think i need to get a grip on these before i get to confused..
Took a few snaps 
frosty Rom D

Engineers Dream

one side ofe the room
DGD


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2011)

got my sannies order in today, holy shit was that ever quick.. looks like he's changed up the packaging some as well.. two down, one to go..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks good dre. I see your lights aren't air cooled. What r u running? What are your temps?


----------



## armond2300 (Nov 12, 2011)

*wyteberrywidow*...hey where do I find the strains on your list? Love to pick up more elite gear.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Karma
Im running 4 x 600 hps (1s off at the mo). Nah these are plain old buget lights, i have a cooltube but i dont use it anymore. The temps are 23-26.c ,my 12" exhaust fans on a dimmer and its down real low and with no intake on temps are still nice..

Edit: did u mean what strains?
Cheese(ex and others) x 4 hydro-1x sour d- 1x Engineers Dream- 2x Pyscho killer- 2x Romulan Diesel- 1x Skunk#1-1x DPQ- 1x Dog kush-and my own cross x 2 lmx ch xunk..


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

> * ibl does include the strains you are talking about, but I believe a more appropriate word would be landrace.*


um, the last time i checked, IBL stood for inbred LANDRACE. you're comparing apples to apples there


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 12, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Thanks Karma
> Im running 4 x 600 hps (1s off at the mo). Nah these are plain old buget lights, i have a cooltube but i dont use it anymore. The temps are 23-26.c ,my 12" exhaust fans on a dimmer and its down real low and with no intake on temps are still nice..
> 
> Edit: did u mean what strains?
> Cheese(ex and others) x 4 hydro-1x sour d- 1x Engineers Dream- 2x Pyscho killer- 2x Romulan Diesel- 1x Skunk#1-1x DPQ- 1x Dog kush-and my own cross x 2 lmx ch xunk..


No I meant lights. U have 4 600 watt lights in there? How big is that tent?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 12, 2011)

armond2300 said:


> *wyteberrywidow*...hey where do I find the strains on your list? Love to pick up more elite gear.


 I don't know where to score elite genetics anymore glad I got what I got. There are a couple growers hoarding the strain but I guess they don't want to share..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 12, 2011)

Ibl means in bred line. Not landrace.

Edit: if ibl meant in bred landrace, how would strains that aren't landraces become ibl's? Like herijuana, or any of mr nice g13 crosses (and most g13 crosses), etc.

No need to get bitchy.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ibl means in bred line. Not landrace.


That's what I've always heard also.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> That's what I've always heard also.


 yah, ibl, inbred line..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 12, 2011)

That's because that's what it is. My opinion has nothing to do with it. 

Ibl = in bred line.

Fact.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> That's because that's what it is. My opinion has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Ibl = in bred line.
> 
> Fact.


Get em!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 12, 2011)

& landrace = cultivar

^ which has a high genetic heterogenity and falls between "wild species" & "formal breeding stock".


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

just got my first CZ order in the mail  now I hope te other one gets here!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> just got my first CZ order in the mail  now I hope te other one gets here!


First of many eh mate, out of interest and just to be nosey what did you pull trigger on??


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 12, 2011)

im an addict. already have too many to count, but couldnt help my self. pretty much every other paycheck...

Karma seeds _ The White OG v2.0 10pack
Alphakronik Genes Seeds _ Bubba Love 5pack
Hazeman - Madness 10pack
Mr. Nice- Mango Haze -15pack

all regular.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 12, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> im an addict. already have too many to count, but couldnt help my self. pretty much every other paycheck...
> 
> Karma seeds _ The White OG v2.0 10pack
> Alphakronik Genes Seeds _ Bubba Love 5pack
> ...


 i've had my eye on the mango haze forever and a day now, but can't seem to pull the trigger on it for some reason, but it sound oh soo good, lol..


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 13, 2011)

if IBL means inbred line, then i was given the wrong info. that's the way i learned it. i'm not the only one that learned it that way either apparently


> _IBL_ stands for _inbred landrace_, and Cannasuer has had Queijo's Trainwreck for sale for a while now.


 in one of the results i googled, though i see inbred line more.

it also doesn't help that the two terms are linked a lot where landraces are discussed in IBL form.

i'll have to make a mental note to unlearn my old definition of IBL. if it means inbred line, then ANY strain can become an IBL with a few generations of backcrossing. i would have used the word "stabilized" instead of IBL until now.

this is what happens when you "learn new stuff" on the internet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> That's because that's what it is. My opinion has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Ibl = in bred line.
> 
> Fact.


 so IBL is not "internationy bred line" and F1 is not "federaly grown" ?


i had to...counldt resist lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> First of many eh mate, out of interest and just to be nosey what did you pull trigger on??


I got 
1 pack of shure fire seeds fire starter fem
1 pack of dank house seeds double barrel og
1 pack of dank house seeds strawberry fire
freebies were
pack of x7 fire og REG
pack of x5 sour D xog kush x malawi gold x cheesysmurf REG
pack of x3 indiana bubblegum REG
pack of x3 cheese x haze f2 reg

dudes at CZ are awsome they hooked it up


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 13, 2011)

im trying to figure out what is the best, dankest, highest yielding BOG strain.

sour lifesaver is speaking to me.

& you?


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 13, 2011)

I've looked at sour lifesaver and bogglegum a few times, never pulled the trigger though. I don't think you can go wrong with the sour lifesaver.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had my eyes on a few of Bogs strains for a while. I grew his lifesaver out. Got a cut from a friend but it was a shitty pheno. He only popped like 2 or 3 beans if I remember. I really like the sounds of his sourboggle and his sweet Cindy


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 13, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im trying to figure out what is the best, dankest, highest yielding BOG strain.
> 
> sour lifesaver is speaking to me.
> 
> & you?


Funny you mentioned that mate, I was lookin at Sour Life Saver myself last night!? Strange eh.... But the Blue Kush is calling my name more....

On a different note, check this news out fresh from the GG fellas today ~ 



> LEIA OG reup'd @ the 'tude ~ Last opportunity to get the limited Skywalker OG x Grape Stomper OG, beginning of next week.


Another chance to get on them if you blinked and missed the last drop


----------



## tardis (Nov 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Funny you mentioned that mate, I was lookin at Sour Life Saver myself last night!? Strange eh.... But the Blue Kush is calling my name more....
> 
> On a different note, check this news out fresh from the GG fellas today ~
> 
> Another chance to get on them if you blinked and missed the last drop


Thats nice of them!

Anyone notice that Hazeman got some (ALoha WHite WIdow X Grapestomper) X Aloha White WIdow? Sure its a BX with only 1/4 grapestomper genetics, but still i'm surprised that hasn't sold out. 

Anyone else wonder why Hazeman doesn't sell any haze... or why G13 labs has no G13? Whats with seed companies naming themselves out of strains they don't even work with?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats a good point tardis. Strange indeed


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 13, 2011)

Its no biggy rly was just pointing it out. Like I said I wasnt tryin to be a dick.

And technically, landraces are going to be ibls. 

And tardis, hazeman is old school and attitude doesn't even carry 10% of his shit. If you look on cannaseur I believe, maybe alien or canna collective (sry can't remember exactly) they carry probably 15-20 of hazemans pre 98 aloha ww crosszes, with diesels, urkle, bubba, etc.

You would think he would carry more sativa gear tho as the majority of his attitude inventory is indica dom.



hazey grapes said:


> if IBL means inbred line, then i was given the wrong info. that's the way i learned it. i'm not the only one that learned it that way either apparently
> in one of the results i googled, though i see inbred line more.
> 
> it also doesn't help that the two terms are linked a lot where landraces are discussed in IBL form.
> ...


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Nov 13, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Funny you mentioned that mate, I was lookin at Sour Life Saver myself last night!? Strange eh.... But the Blue Kush is calling my name more....
> 
> On a different note, check this news out fresh from the GG fellas today ~
> 
> Another chance to get on them if you blinked and missed the last drop


Yeah I woke up to read that this morning! Maybe twitter isn't so bad  When they say at the beginning of next week, does that mean right after midnight tonight (british time zone midnight)?


----------



## tardis (Nov 13, 2011)

I just can't wait for the Pre 98 bubba deal taht will one day appear on attitude!!!! the buy 2 10 packs get a 5 pack free! I knwo when it pops up i'm buying extra Spacebomb and Vortex! (I already got 10 querkle still, plus some deep purple, plushberrys, qleaners, etc). My current male for my plants is a plushberry with 3 arms on each node. my females are Qleaner, Vortex, Pineapple Express Fem, Blackwater. They will all be pollenated by that plushberry daddy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2011)

Pre 98 bubba deal?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pre 98 bubba deal?


 i think he's talking about subs new strain, which i believe to be a pre bubba x, i forget what it's called wbw, but sub has a thread up here about it.. i'll try and find a link and brb..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2011)

idk either wbw, not what i thought it was, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm having great luck with females. 4/4 roms are female, 5/5 plushberry x sour bubble, and 1/1 jaffa cake. 

Pretty damn good. However all my killing kush and nycd x kolossus have been culled. They are too finicky, reacted HORRIBLE to topping. Idk what I did wrong.
Bubbas are 7 weeks old and not showing sex yet.

I'm getting some cheese haze f2s gifted, and am gonna be testing some green crack x burger bud and purple urkle x appalachia. In the near future.

Breeding is gonna have to wait. No males. Gonna see about making tahoe og f2s, jedi kush f2s, and tahoe x jedi f1s.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i think he's talking about subs new strain, which i believe to be a pre bubba x, i forget what it's called wbw, but sub has a thread up here about it.. i'll try and find a link and brb..


I remember something about timewreck bit I would think that's with train wreck?



racerboy71 said:


> idk either wbw, not what i thought it was, lol...


I'm lost lol. But if u do find out about pre 98 bubba deal let me know


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm having great luck with females. 4/4 roms are female, 5/5 plushberry x sour bubble, and 1/1 jaffa cake.
> 
> Pretty damn good. However all my killing kush and nycd x kolossus have been culled. They are too finicky, reacted HORRIBLE to topping. Idk what I did wrong.
> Bubbas are 7 weeks old and not showing sex yet.
> ...


 i'm going to try my hand at making my very first x's this time around as i was gifted some ssh pollen.. i'm thinking ssh x ssk sounds nice... or maybe ssh x bubba kush, or mr nice ssh, g13 hp x ssh.. or maybe all three, lol.. i'll see in a week or two how this goes, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I remember something about timewreck bit I would think that's with train wreck?
> 
> I'm lost lol. But if u do find out about pre 98 bubba deal let me know


 i saw him talking about i think it's a cherry bubba, but i got that confused with the timewreck deal that's dropping soon, but it's too different things altogether..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2011)

edit, two, not too...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 13, 2011)

tga is doing bubba x jtr and bubba x space queen


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> tga is doing bubba x jtr and bubba x space queen


Sounds good but the bubba x spacE queen would be like sannies ko kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm going to try my hand at making my very first x's this time around as i was gifted some ssh pollen.. i'm thinking ssh x ssk sounds nice... or maybe ssh x bubba kush, or mr nice ssh, g13 hp x ssh.. or maybe all three, lol.. i'll see in a week or two how this goes, lol..


Making your own seeds is fun.. I know now every time I see a male I take pollen from it/


----------



## bobbitoblaze (Nov 13, 2011)

I am new to this forum I also am starting to collect. does anyone swap? how is attitude i heard alot of good stuuf about them nirvana I herd mixed reviews.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds good but the bubba x spacE queen would be like sannies ko kush


Yeah and immortal flowars has deep bubba, and space bubba already. I'm pretty sure someone else has space bubba out too. 

Its definately not an original project tho.


----------



## bobbitoblaze (Nov 13, 2011)

How is attitude i hear good things and nirvana i hear mixed reviews with U.S orders


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2011)

bobbitoblaze said:


> How is attitude i hear good things and nirvana i hear mixed reviews with U.S orders


Both are good to order from.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 13, 2011)

No trading seeds is against the rules 

Attitude is great.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah and immortal flowars has deep bubba, and space bubba already. I'm pretty sure someone else has space bubba out too.
> 
> Its definately not an original project tho.


i agree alot of people crossing bubba.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 13, 2011)

I think I'm gonna order the pre 98 bubbaX old time moonshine cross mosca has. Might spring for the c99 bx-1 from them too

I'm really like the way the two bodhi a11s are lookin. Lookin very sativa Dom, 
Light green. Super healthy. The ace of spades does not look like I expected at all. Very uniform however. Same with the super sour skunks. Uniform. Can't wait to flip on Tuesday. The shish and deep phaze are coming along nicely. Most likely flip them late next week?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah and immortal flowars has deep bubba, and space bubba already. I'm pretty sure someone else has space bubba out too.
> 
> Its definately not an original project tho.


I have Janja's.. aka Supernatural's Space Qleaner in Bloom right now and OH MY F'CKING GOD!!! It's really just started to fatten up. It smells soooo good. Like if you took a bunch of lemon head candies and mixed em up with Pledge cleaner. 

My buddy keeps the Deep Kush from him in rotation. Its Pre98 Bubba x Deep Purple.. wicked sleepy stoney strain. Ive got old beans from Janj from years ago still.. unreleased shit. He's such a nice guy too. Hooked me the hell up back in the day.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 13, 2011)

Supernatural is cool. Who is janj? I'm excited about the jaffa cake. You got any pics?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 13, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Supernatural is cool. Who is janj? I'm excited about the jaffa cake. You got any pics?


Janja is what the dude Supernatural used to go by. Just his old handle. & No pics yet but I'll take some tomorrow and throw em up here. 
I still have a bunch of his old beans. I think I might even have a Deep Kush x Qleaner pack.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Making your own seeds is fun.. I know now every time I see a male I take pollen from it/


Without a specific plan in mind, how much pollen do you typically collect from a male? I haven't even started flowering my current grow yet and already I'm thinking ahead of the next grow! I think I might be ready to take a stab at regular seeds and the whole sexing process. So far, I've only worked with clones and fem seeds. I'm pretty sure I'll see at least one male if I pop 10 regular seeds. I just want to be prepared to know how much I should attempt. And what do I do with it once I've got it...to store it, I mean.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 13, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Without a specific plan in mind, how much pollen do you typically collect from a male? I haven't even started flowering my current grow yet and already I'm thinking ahead of the next grow! I think I might be ready to take a stab at regular seeds and the whole sexing process. So far, I've only worked with clones and fem seeds. I'm pretty sure I'll see at least one male if I pop 10 regular seeds. I just want to be prepared to know how much I should attempt. And what do I do with it once I've got it...to store it, I mean.


 there's a really good article in the last issue of skunk magazine by the rev on making your own seeds if you want to check it out and get an idea of what you're doing, i'd suggest starting there and he breaks it down pretty well imo..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 13, 2011)

Skunk mag is the shit.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 13, 2011)

just thought I'd holler in here and say...... I tried my first little piece of the CheeseDog from Conny....it's dank.....more to come..


----------



## itslogics (Nov 13, 2011)

I've got 2 Bog sourbubble females in my garden, I can't wait for the smoke, but I will probably not run the sourbubble again, too small and too long of a veg for me to even get a decent yield. Although I do have 2 pheno's of the sour bubble and one is lanky and one looks like the one that everybody is looking for, prehistoric looking, and squat. So we will see I guess, I did pick up Querkle and Chernobyl, but my package still looks to be in jamaica, ny still


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 13, 2011)

if you want to collect pollen, just collect it in multiple paper envelopes and put them in the freezer. once you defrost pollen though, you can't re-freeze it. 

i wonder what'll happen to my joey weed C99 pollen. i'll have to defrost it when i move & it's discontinued. 

i tell you, i really miss my cervantes grow guide. it covered almost everything and i bet a lot has been added to it since the mid 80s. i'm sure that's the one that i got that info from. the other 2 guides i used to have maybe covered a dozen tips not in indoor marijuana horticulture between them.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i wonder what'll happen to my joey weed C99 pollen. i'll have to defrost it when i move & it's discontinued.


Buy a cooler and fill it with ice, insert pollen envelope into said cooler.
Transport cooler to new living arrangement, remove pollen envelope and place in your new freezer.
Problem solved.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

eh... sounds like too much trouble. i hopefully have at least a few viable back crosses to work with as i've only tried to pop the "schwag" from my "early mix" bag and have later harvested beans that look mature separated by mother to work with as well as 8 JW cinderella crosses with apollo 11 i'm eager to test. the only reason i liked the C99 was that it had a grape pheno instead of the "common" pineapple & floral ones from the original descriptions and wanted to marry it to short stuff's super cali haze which i've already done once and got a dozen beans out of. i wanted to use it to speed super cali up without wrecking it's delicious grape flavor or total lack of couchlock. i still have 2 C99 x blueberry beans too.

buying a cooler i'd only use once for pollen i was really only keeping because i could is a bit of a waste. besides, i expect to like cindy apollo better for being trippier & mellower.

i won't really have the space to do a bunch of breeding either anyways as i didn't find any better apartments than the little 2 bedroom i'll be putting a deposit on tomorrow and i already have 3 breeding sessions planned...
C99 x A11 spraying gear from my current stock
8 miles high spraying what will be left of my stock along with new stuff like jack's cleaner 2
&
C99 x super cali haze (or C99 x LSD plan B or maybe a TGA grape) spraying a bunch of fruity strains next fall and probably jacks cleaner 2 spraying everything next winter if it lives up to it's rep with a lot of testing under just a pair of 400 watters.

none of my breeding will be serious. i never tested my C99 males, i just picked the best looking short pheno one & used that & won't be doing any serious mother selection in the future, just tinkering for fun & i like making my gals happy as well as giving anyone i gift the chance to grow their own as i like seeded better than sinse.

that's how you undermine greed... make it free!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

i collect about a tablespoon of pollen blueJ. i have little plastics jars, a sheet of black paper and tweezers...i put the black paper under the plant and pluck the pollen sacs with the tweezers...then i use the screen in my grinder to get all the pollen out. then i let it dry for a couple days and into the freezer it goes.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

I hear very little about Seedsman seeds. Looking at them now and their WW is 33 bucks for 10 beans. Very reasonable and they have a large selection. Anyone have any Seedsman grows?

Since I am new to grow I have noticed some of my plants smell diff at diff times of the grow. Right now I have two fem Reserve Pravada RSK (really killer skunk) I am 4 weeks into flower and one smells just like Grape bubblegum. Is that normal for a skunk? It is also beefing up real well, tight nodes, looking real good.


----------



## canna_420 (Nov 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I hear very little about Seedsman seeds. Looking at them now and their WW is 33 bucks for 10 beans. Very reasonable and they have a large selection. Anyone have any Seedsman grows?
> 
> Since I am new to grow I have noticed some of my plants smell diff at diff times of the grow. Right now I have two fem Reserve Pravada RSK (really killer skunk) I am 4 weeks into flower and one smells just like Grape bubblegum. Is that normal for a skunk? It is also beefing up real well, tight nodes, looking real good.



Seedsman's Nemasis is far better than his widow. much alike GHS Himalayan gold

One to go with from seedsman @ the moment is. The Resinator, Sleestack X Skunk#1

The Narkush, is pretty crap to


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

my cut of houston shoreline... which is a classic road kill skunk ...smells far & away from nasty rotting flesh. 

it smells like heaven coated candy.

i've personally seen a seedman northern lights grow & even pruned the plants. 

surely, i have germ'd my share of indicas ...those seedsman NLs produced just a few fat leaved indica children to the majority which were very very sativa leaning. 

plants were stretchy. & stacked okay. i saw them from germ to about week 3-4 (ish) of flower. 

FAR cry from the NL i know & love & i never got in to see the last weeks of flower. 

i hear his NL goes 9 to 10 to sometimes 11 weeks. <--- all laughable

what i saw looked to have another 6 weeks easy... so 9 to 10 week NL? nope. not possible. 

7 to 8 and done. 

seedsman has something out there that's bomb, people just need to run the gear & report. 

i like cheap beans for sure, i have everything out there under $30, BUT im not a huge fan of his beans. 

for the $, delicious has provided me with a keeper NLB & i have sweet seeds "double white" that is simply SICK, nasty, and fu*king incredible for SOG. you just need to be able to work with only 3 seeds & opt for fems.

i'd rather get 3 seeds of anything to 10 of seedsman's best.

for the $ too, breeder's choice (sannie) has mad fat shit.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks GK, Im still looking and learning. I have three Cr, three ko kush and two Choco mix going with Anestishia? and killing fields still unopened. I could stay with Sannies and be happy, ms universe, caramel candy, eskos new stuff coming, etc.

But Im getting that itch, the one that makes you buy more beans then you will ever pop. Hemp Depot has some new stuff, good prices on some, not so good on others.

They sell Lepruchans lolypop. It sounds exquisite,mmmm,mmmmm
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Leprachaun/Lollypop.html

CZ has better prices for Lep but no Lolypop


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-northern-light-blue/prod_1141.html

5 fem seeds for 46.00 sounds great and this strain comes highly recomended 

Heres the other one http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-double-white-feminized/prod_1594.html

Sweet seeds has a few interesting strains. Never noticed them before


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

^ i got mine cheaper as i grabbed 3 packs (3 seed in vial). NLB is a good strain. i have three distinct phenos and its seems too wierd to be in one vial. nl leaning, bb leaning, & a 50/50 mix. i kept the first two & ditched the last. of the 1st two i'd opt for the NL leaning as it finishes fast, SOGs perfectly, with fair stretch, good node spacing, very tastey, very dank, and clones WAY easy by the dozens  the other bb leaning im keeping too as it is easily AA on my F to AAA+ scale. stretchy & slower finish though offset by : very dank, super nice taste, nice spear head cola, plenty side nugs, & im getting about 18 to 20g (dry product) per plant in sog. 

& sweet seeds gets some bomb reviews & wins awards broham. 

carmello (i have) is a lab tested strain in the low 20% thc range... like 21.6 i think.

SAD and green poision are also highly rated (i have both). they breed a type of plant & make selections that just always seem to have SOG potential. and i run that graden style for the flip & for me... so "cheap" beans doesn't mean "cheap" herbs... or gud would "trash" it with super sonic quickness.

and double white (which is like a back cross of great white shark to white widow) speaks to me tons.

my advantage is i like spainish & grow forums too  http://www.cannabiscafe.net/foros/forum.php

you can easily go to canna cafe & try the search engine for strains.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone know what forum mosca seeds hangs out on?

Edit: Nevermind found em


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

BlackJack (Sweet Seeds) Flower Day #61
before harvest here!!. Bud so frosty and done to perfection with ALL trichomes whole amber and after a 2 week cure this Bud/strain is a real knockout punch, had me drifting in & out of reality and I'm a pretty high tolerence smoker too!! Here's a few pic's I found from last year when I ran it...






















For the price of 3 fem seeds it was a good buy imo.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

From Tcvg at CZ

well... I just made sure I had a whole new batch of freebies to go out with my Shit...

I've been packaging up the 2010 Shit so it's ready to be sent in... and while I was sorting things out, I decided to mix the 3 phenos of the '78 Shitty Skunk beans together in order to hand them out as freebies...

...stupid me, I grabbed the wrong pack of 500+ beans I had of the Annie pheno of the '78 Skunk x Gorilla Grape... and dumped most of the beans into the pile of pure '78 Skunk






ooops






so I now have probably about 1K beans altogether of pure '78 Skunk mixed with some '78 Skunk {_Annie _- AG dom pheno} x GG... lots'a freebies again....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cant wait for all that to drop


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like it will drop anyday and he wont be breeding or growing anymore.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Sounds like it will drop anyday and he wont be breeding or growing anymore.


Yep thats what i saw to, il be grabing all i can get


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

CODE ITEM QUANTITY UNIT PRICE AMOUNT *CCP* BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk 1 $ 36.49 $ 36.49 *TOTAL : *$36.49 
*Delivery Charges : *$7.95 
*Shipping Charges : *$0.00 
*Additional Charge : *$ 0.00 
*TOTAL *$44.44 
*VAT (15.25%) : *$0.00 
*TOTAL : *$44.44

just snatched one of the 4 cannacopia strains i want in the stash from gypsy nirvana.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> CODE ITEM QUANTITY UNIT PRICE AMOUNT *CCP* BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk 1 $ 36.49 $ 36.49 *TOTAL : *$36.49 *Delivery Charges : *$7.95 *Shipping Charges : *$0.00 *Additional Charge : *$ 0.00 * TOTAL *$44.44 *VAT (15.25%) : *$0.00 * TOTAL : *$44.44


 yul like these crosses...they use a kickass DC male


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

i actually read a thread here where a guy lost his cannacopia bubba x dc & came close to crying. 

sweet island skunk x deep chunk : is a fu*king masterpiece of an idea in my book : a must score too as the same dude swore on its yield & dankness.

next up are the bubba x dc ; lemon thai x dc ; choc. trip x dc

after that imma grab mr. nice's version of shiva.

then imma save some $ and grab a few packs of BOGS best gear. 

i also would like to grab chimera's "chalizar".

& my family photos from e$ko should be here any day <== all i know is he def sent blueberry indica & old school shiva , the rest are a suprise.

nice. i love beany suprises.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i actually read a thread here where a guy lost his cannacopia bubba x dc & came close to crying.
> 
> sweet island skunk x deep chunk : is a fu*king masterpiece of an idea in my book : a must score too as the same dude swore on its yield & dankness.
> 
> ...


 Sounds real nice there...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Xmas has come early for you gk, you must have been a good boy this year eh mate.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i actually read a thread here where a guy lost his cannacopia bubba x dc & came close to crying.
> 
> sweet island skunk x deep chunk : is a fu*king masterpiece of an idea in my book : a must score too as the same dude swore on its yield & dankness.
> 
> ...


 i ran the Choco Trip x DC , i popped 5 beans found 1 male..outa the 4 , 2 were deff keepers...makes me wonder what in the other 5....the pics on HD Cannacopia are mine for the Chocolate Chunk...that female was a massive yielder and the smoke was like candy


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

no way... that's my thanksgiving family photos with the children.

x-mas is a whole other thing with e$ko. i'll get to name anything in his MEGA stash 3x & mine. 

this year, imma work some old mota gear ya'll cant get , a pack of pre 2000 dj short gear, & a pack of bros grimm "grimm white shark" too. 

and some pollen from an elite male w/ frost like a female i just cant reveal  to cross with my afghan kush , preliminary name for this creation either "Kushy McLove" or "monkey dick slap"... im totally torn.

then he'll send 3 suprises & all the test gear for for half of next year.

now that's a beany & pollen chucking fucking xmas by the HID fireplace!

broham has an 18 cubic foot fridge devoted to & full of seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

1) plastic tote o' kush

2) carmel kush , bubba kush x mrs universe, dynasty seed (sexing it up)

3) new mapito drop , NLB blueberry leaning

4) legion og , last of the mms leaning , not a bad SOG w/ zero veg

5) bitches on heels , nug city

6) houston shoreline , yum !


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

Sine bubba kush is pure indica, and imo bubba kush is probably mostly afghani genetics anyways, then bubba kush x deep chunk probably really close to bubba. 

That actually sounds really good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sine bubba kush is pure indica, and imo bubba kush is probably mostly afghani genetics anyways, then bubba kush x deep chunk probably really close to bubba.
> 
> That actually sounds really good.


 i couldnt believe how much the DC genes take over....felt like i was growing pure DC lol ...the force is strong in that shit


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Distributors Vs. Breeders.

What happens if I order from a distributor that only accepts non-plastic by mail payment when they are out of stock upon receipt of order?.

Do these distributors simply substitute the products?.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Distributors Vs. Breeders.
> 
> What happens if I order from a distributor that only accepts non-plastic by mail payment when they are out of stock upon receipt of order?.
> 
> Do these distributors simply substitute the products?.


 in HD's case if stock is low they ask you to make a back-up selection in case yurs are sold out...so yul never get a mystery pack in the mail


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> in HD's case if stock is low they ask you to make a back-up selection in case yurs are sold out...so yul never get a mystery pack in the mail


Yes, but in this case your sig does apply!...I want what I want and realize it is not an easy find.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yes, but in this case your sig does apply!...I want what I want and realize it is not an easy find.


welcome to our world


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yes, but in this case your sig does apply!...I want what I want and realize it is not an easy find.


 You cant always get what you want tho lol



cmt1984 said:


> welcome to our world


 Haha what a great answer in short! lol

Another downside is....WTF do you grow when you have an aresenal of beans of all races creeds and colors lol...i been struggling for 6 days now....took about 6 packs out and put em all back...back to sqaure one :\


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

it's christmas before thanksgiving up in here!


i KNOW i'm gonna like the super cali haze as i've already tried a delicious grape UFO once and expect to like almost everything though i think i'll end up gifting the stinky & stoney UFOs & just stick with the jacks & amnesia lemon that i'm trying just because it's free.

my collection just got bigger & better today. i'm pissed that the labels on the TGAs say regular as i ordered fems. i'm hoping that they just ran out of fem labels. 3 males of those would REALLY piss me off!



> *What happens if I order from a distributor that only accepts non-plastic by mail payment when they are out of stock upon receipt of order?.*


it depends on the seedbank. some ask you up front what you want as substitutions in their order forms and hemp depot, at least, tells you in advance what strains they're running low on so you know in advance if they're soon going to be out of something.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Tga doesn't make fems.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Tga doesn't make fems.


 thats a big thing i agree with Sub on...Fems leave 1/2 the genetics behind


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> You cant always get what you want tho lol
> 
> Haha what a great answer in short! lol
> 
> Another downside is....WTF do you grow when you have an aresenal of beans of all races creeds and colors lol...i been struggling for 6 days now....took about 6 packs out and put em all back...back to sqaure one :\


When it comes to 6 months of my time and $$, I certainly would not bother growing anything less than top shelf genetics.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

it's christmas before thanksgiving up in here!
View attachment 1887651

i KNOW i'm gonna like the super cali haze as i've already tried a delicious grape UFO once and expect to like almost everything though i think i'll end up gifting the stinky & stoney UFOs & just stick with the jacks & amnesia lemon that i'm trying just because it's free.

my collection just got bigger & better today. i'm pissed that the labels on the TGAs say regular as i ordered fems. i'm hoping that they just ran out of fem labels. 3 males of those would REALLY piss me off! if i wanted regs, i would have bought at least a 5 pack to make sure i get a female. i only wanted to TRY jillybean, not roll the dice on it or breed with it (as a male at least).



> *What happens if I order from a distributor that only accepts non-plastic by mail payment when they are out of stock upon receipt of order?.*


it depends on the seedbank. some ask you up front what you want as substitutions in their order forms and hemp depot, at least, tells you in advance what strains they're running low on so you know in advance if they're soon going to be out of something.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's christmas before thanksgiving up in here!
> View attachment 1887606
> 
> i KNOW i'm gonna like the super cali haze as i've already tried a delicious grape UFO once and expect to like almost everything though i think i'll end up gifting the stinky & stoney UFOs & just stick with the jacks & amnesia lemon that i'm trying just because it's free.
> ...


Seek Therapy.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

what are you talking about? BTW, i don't know what happened with the pic. i had to delete it & reload it it to get the thumbnail back after making an edit about the TGA regs. i thought pick & mix meant "single fems".


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Seek Therapy.


I wish I could like this post more than once


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

therapy?....thats a waste of seed money....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> When it comes to 6 months of my time and $$, I certainly would not bother growing anything less than top shelf genetics.


Thats the spirit! But sometimes you gotta dig thru shit to find a diamond...but when it comes to payiing good loot, yur right...stick with the sold genetics, you can pay $100 for garbage and $40 for gold...prices are decieving iin this bizniz. This is prolly the best place to find whats good and whats soso. This thread delivers there, theres alota guys here with diff gear and diff taste, but youl always get an honest opinion from all of us.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats a big thing i agree with Sub on...Fems leave 1/2 the genetics behind


I agree I only ever buy fems if they don't offer it in reg form, or if the reg form has been out of stock for a long time. All these fems are gonna fuck shit up


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> what are you talking about? BTW, i don't know what happened with the pic. i had to delete it & reload it it to get the thumbnail back after making an edit about the TGA regs. i thought pick & mix meant "single fems".


Definition of pick and mix: 
consisting of things that you choose from a variety that are available


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> Definition of pick and mix:
> consisting of things that you choose from a variety that are available


 this is why i have this noobert on ignore ...he came here like he was DJ Short and came up really short


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I agree I only ever buy fems if they don't offer it in reg form, or if the reg form has been out of stock for a long time. All these fems are gonna fuck shit up


 Ive always said that since they became the rage back in the day....but yeah if you cant get a legit clone they become handy. But i see no need for having readily avail strains as Fems



and i wasnt talkin bout you Lilsbad, i was talkin bout Grapes , didnt want you to think i was dissin you lol


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

time to mute yet another trash talker.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Hahahaha I've been biting my tongue since he started postin shit here. I saw him write he's got a whole two grows under his belt. And think one didn't make it to completion. Then he writes all these big stupid ass posts about ibl this and fuck indica that. You would beg me to sell u my weakest indica noob. But no u wanna only grow ibls. FYI ibl = inbred line. And youre talkin about landrace which many indicas are!!!
We the big boys in this thread son. I've been growing for 10 years. 50 plus strains under my belt. Shit Im running 10 diffos right now. I unscribed to one thread already because of your long ass stupid know nothing over opinionated posts. Don't come here with that bullshit. 
Ahh got that off my chest. Now I'm gonna face this blunt of sour d


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> what are you talking about? BTW, i don't know what happened with the pic. i had to delete it & reload it it to get the thumbnail back after making an edit about the TGA regs. i thought pick & mix meant "single fems".


JKnxdnkwlfnfwlknf...you make as much sense here as the previous babble. 

Do us a favor,,,ban yourself.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahaha I've been biting my tongue since he started postin shit here. I saw him write he's got a whole two grows under his belt. And think one didn't make it to completion. Then he writes all these big stupid ass posts about ibl this and fuck indica that. You would beg me to sell u my weakest indica noob. But no u wanna only grow ibls. FYI ibl = inbred line. And youre talkin about landrace which many indicas are!!!
> We the big boys in this thread son. I've been growing for 10 years. 50 plus strains under my belt. Shit Im running 10 diffos right now. I unscribed to one thread already because of your long ass stupid know nothing over opinionated posts. Don't come here with that bullshit.
> Ahh got that off my chest. Now I'm gonna face this blunt of sour d


 Hes like a kid with a overloaded diaper...every room he goes in a lil chunk of shit falls on the floor


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

The other grow that didn't make it probably got found by his mom

Glad to see I'm not the only one tired of this shit
I thought for sure last wood was gonna snap hard. He musta been hella irie to bite his lip.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> The other grow that didn't make it probably got found by his mom
> 
> Glad to see I'm not the only one tired of this shit
> I thought for sure last wood was gonna snap hard. He musta been hella irie to bite his lip.


i normally wouldnt give a flying fuck..but he fucked up a few good threads from all the bullshit that follows him...i wish someone would ban this motherfucker. Not like he brings anything worthwhile to the table, and hes full of shit. Id rather spend my time helping someone out whos going to benefit from it, not some assclown whos first grow was his last, yet hes King Salami of the breeder world


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol karma. I must have that rep as an asshole then. Its funny u say that tho because It was one of those "do I even care enough to type up something ". But I totally felt the urge lol.

What's up frmboi?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol karma. I must have that rep as an asshole then. Its funny u say that tho because It was one of those "do I even care enough to type up something ". But I totally felt the urge lol.
> 
> What's up frmboi?


 Lmmfao... I find it amusing


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> time to mute yet another trash talker.


Really?, how about explaining your incessant copy/paste and routine bi-polar postings towards other members. You fit the troll definition to a tee.

Sorry all, but that guy is a PIA.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

Where are the seed collectors????
BS THREAD


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

alright hazy, just chill out, no need to attack people..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

oh my! 

much of my seedfreakacollectorfriends statements ===> fall into the ==> "funny but true" category.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

potroast needs to get rid of this fucktard...he just kills threads like its in fashion or something


im glad yur putting us on mute moron LOL....fucking test tube kids, you never know what your gonna end up with


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Where are the seed collectors????
> BS THREAD


We're here...but like all other threads on riu, there are always some people tryin to fuck it up. Not a bs thread, we have all the info on newly released and exclusive strains....not to mentions hundreds of strains in our collections


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL what is goin on in here! who invited haters! I thought we were getting security and a hand shake


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2011)

Racer where are u lol


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> beg for indicas over my dead fucking body! i'll smoke mexican brick before ANY indica.
> 
> again, fools here are misquoting me. i grew BOTH of my last two grows out to completion. i harvested a little early, but trust me, i had lots of nice bud to smoke.
> 
> ...


Did you know you have to be 18 years old to be on this forum??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Racer where are u lol


prolly ordering seeds lol


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> We're here...but like all other threads on riu, there are always some people tryin to fuck it up. Not a bs thread, we have all the info on newly released and exclusive strains....not to mentions hundreds of strains in our collections


Where is the COLLECTION?

I would love to know


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> potroast needs to get rid of this fucktard...he just kills threads like its in fashion or something
> 
> 
> im glad yur putting us on mute moron LOL....fucking test tube kids, you never know what your gonna end up with


You know what they say about test tube babies... They're not worth a f*ck, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Where is the COLLECTION?
> 
> I would love to know





wyteberrywidow said:


> List update
> 
> A.k.g.-
> 
> ...


Jus my collection plenty of more like this or mire


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Jus my collection plenty of more like this or mire


DAMN u see that list? NOW WHAT ROOKIE!!!!!!


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Jus my collection plenty of more like this or mire


 OK.. where do I aquire a few... 

Green card holder

Heard of Larry OG


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> OK.. where do I aquire a few...
> 
> Green card holder
> 
> Heard of Larry OG


 seedbanks are pretty good start


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

alright people, let's all take a deep breath and chill out for a minute or two...

it's not my place to tell people that they can't post in certain threads, but maybe it would be good if some of us just moved in and found a new place to post and let this thread get back to the chill spot it's been for over 700 plus pages..
we do get the stray person who rocks the boat in here from time to time, but jesu, nothing like this has gone down in the past.. just makes me ask myself why the need for all the drama?
if we don't have anything knowledgable to say about on the topic of the thread, i'm sure that they're are plenty of other threads on here that one may have much more knowledge in and be more comfortable posting there?? just a suggestion though, as like i said, it's not my place to tell people that they can't post here, but it is my job to keep the peace for reals..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

well put Racer


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

i thought the topic was test tube babies?

do you guys remember a year or two back these southern growers (around TN) shot eachother in a field arguing over foxfarm vs AN late bloom treatments?

^ maybe not that but something like that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> OK.. where do I aquire a few...
> 
> Green card holder
> 
> Heard of Larry OG


No green card holder.. I got most of my beans from attitude seeds..


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

Where can I find ATF?

Alaskan ThunderFuck


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Where is the COLLECTION?
> 
> I would love to know


 well obviously not every post is going to be someones collection, but since you asked.. 
's my latest bean list... 

GAGE GREEN

grape stomper x og
pepe le chem
la haze
grape stomper bx

OUTLAW

double purple doja

SANNIE AND KREW

el monstre f2
chocolate rain
chocolate cheese
chocolate mix
lemon berry
anethesia f1
green manilshi
cheeseberry haze
shackzilla fem
bubble dust x double strawberry diesel
killing fields
lady kane

THE CALI CONNECTION

jedi kush
corleone kush
jamaican me crazy
tahoe og
blackwater
chem 4 og
pre98 bubba kush fems
sour og
chemberry fems

TGA / SUBCOOL

querkle
jacks cleaner 2
qrazy train
space jill
handicapped ( snocap x querkle )
space cheese
jack the ripper

JAWS GEAR

raskal ape
whirly bird
california sunset
valley doja f2
insane jane
orange banana kush
chocolate banana kush

CONNOISUER GENETICS

sour hazy jones
cheesedog
oj's haze
sssdh

BLAZING PISTILERO'S

the white x purple number 1
sour bubble x aloha white widow
killer queen x blacktooth

DANK HOUSE

double barrel og

KALIMAN SEEDS

rocksters cheese
cheese number 1

CANNETICS

gorilla grape x ko kush
sssdh x ogr pu x bb
og kush x canneloupe

HORTILAB

sour joker
star bud

RIOT SEEDS

purple diablo og
clockwork orange bx
sweet og
slick rick
pre98 bubba kush
stormy white cough
sandy orange dream

REEFERMAN

willie nelson
cherry haze

MOSCA NEGRO

c99 bx
acartia trainwreck x over the mountain

DNA / RESERVA PREVEDA

sleestack x skunk
sour cream
martian mean green
sharksbreath
rocklock
hashplant haze
connie chung
la woman
cannadential
sleestack
sweet haze
chocolope
headband
og 18 x skunk
confidential cheese

TH SEEDS

sage
mk ultra
kushage
darkstar
buku

G13 LABS

blue venom
nl auto fems
super skunk
pineapple express
hypocrite
purple haze
gigabud
skunk number 1
thai super skunk

DINAFEM

critical jack
critical plus
moby dick
original amnesia
diesel
cali hash plant
blue hash
power kush

BODHI

apollo 11 genius pheno
yo momma

PLAN B

chocolate diesel

ROYAL QUEEN

special kush

MR NICE

black widow
g13 x widow

SPICE OF LIFE

blue sattelite

IMMORTAL

headband bx
pre98 bubba kush bx

BC BUD DEPOT

sweet tooth
the purps

HOLY SMOKE

strawberry diesel

BIG BUDDHA

chiesel

DUTCH PASSION

strawberry diesel

DR GREENTHUMBS

og kush, the ghost cut
the dope
sour 13

REZDOG

chemdog ibl

JOEY WEED

blue apollo
ak 47 x c99

EUGENICS GENETICS

og graze

RESIN SEEDS

la ultra

TOP SHELF SEEDS

sour banana
sour apple

SURE FIRE SEEDS


fire og kush

BEANHO

purple kush

CAN / N. AMERICAN

ubc chemo

ALPAHKRONIK

white diamonds
bubba love

TRICHOME KINGS

og kush x bubba kush x bb sativa

SENSI SEEDS

g13 x hashplant
jack herer

DELTA 9

southern lights

SERIOUS SEEDS

ak 47
chronic

KANABIA

special
tutunkhaman
mataro blue
la blanca

PARADISE

sensi star
wappa

MAGUS

motivation
warlock

HOMEGROWN FANTASEEDS

nothern lights fem
spr haze
amagedden

GREENHOUSE SEED COMPANY

lemon skunk
lady burn

GORILLA GROWER


strawberry diesel x cherry ak

VARIOUS / UNKNOWN

dynamite x ww 
white dawg
malawi gold
hawaiian sativa
black haze
romulan
jack black ( purple kush x black rose )
white fire x cherry widow
deep bubba kush
double purple doja x black rose
damencia x gooey
jungle cindy
lavender x gooey
mgr x gooey
pinequeen v2
suicide cheese x shramla
c99
black gremlin
blue cheese x chem dog ( cabin fever seeds )
chocolope x mandala
auto ak 47 ( lowlife seeds)
grand daddy purps
greencrack x aliendawg

BOG

sour bubble
blue kush
blue moon rocks
grape punch...

well, i think that's about it for now.. like i said earlier though, i think i'm still missing out on a few, i'll have to dig around a bit and find the few i'm missing.. plus, i'm still waiting on an order from sow amazing seeds... some of ogr's the white bx and some of subs ace of spades.. 
wyteberrywidow, cmt1984, dr green dre and 9 others like this.
Click the banner to join the Joint Venture!!

Originally Posted by timeismoney1 
nah bro your still young!! keep doing drugs!! your not dead yet
Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote Journal this Post 
11-01-2011 03:44 PM #6510 
itslogics 
Marijuana Toker
Marijuana Toker


Join Date
May 2011
Posts
145

Looking good racer!!!!! You have a lot of strains that I'd get, or would love to have haha.
You like this.
Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote Journal this Post


and i just got like 5 more orders in that still need to be added to the list..


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's another one while we're at it: 
Sorry, the spacing got screwed here somewhere.

Alphakronik Genes
Alpha dawg X9
Bandana X5
Belka X5
Bubba Love X5 
Omega Dawg X5
Barneys Farm
Acapulco Gold X1
Dr. Grinspoon X1
LSD X1
Tangerine Dream X1
Vanilla Kush X1
Bodhi Seeds
Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3 X9
Blue Tara X11
Breeders Choice
Chocolate Mix X16
Chocolate Rain X10
Cali Connection
Blackwater X1
Chem4 OG X2
Deadhead OG X4
Mixed Pack X12
OGsiel X1
Sour OG X1
Tahoe OG X12
Centennial Seeds
21 X6
Roughneck X5
DJ Short
Original Blueberry X9
True Blueberry X10
DNA Genetics
Chocolope Fem X2
Kandy KushXSkunk X13
Pure Afghan X12
Dutch Passion
Blueberry Fem X2
Strawberry Cough X1
Fusion Seeds
Blue Chocolate X10
Lemon Thai X10
G13 Labs
Pineapple Express X6
Greenhouse Seeds
Super Lemon Haze X3
Hazeman Seeds
Fugu Kush X10
Rocky Mountain High X10
Holy Smoke Seeds
Malawi Gold X2
Mozam. Poison X2
Mulanje Gold X2
Thunderbud Fem X6
House of Funk
Obsidian Ice X10
Mr Nice Seeds
Black Widow X16
Shit X18
Next Generation
Romulan X10
Sweet Island Skunk X10
Reserva Privada
Headband Fem X2
OG Kush X3
OG Kush #18 X2 
Sagarmatha Seeds
Wonderberry X10
Sannies
Anesthesia X4
Herijuana X4
Jackberry X4
Jackberry X KO Kush X6
Jackhammer X4
Killing Fields F3 X4
Killing Fields Fem X2
Mad Shack Fem X2
Sannies Jack X4
Shackzilla Fem X2
Sugar Punch Fem X2
Sensi Seeds
Northern Lights X10
Serious Seeds
AK-47 X10
TGA Seeds
Agent Orange X3
Apollo 13 BX X3
Cheese Quake X2
Chernobyl X5
Dairy Queen X3
Deep Purple X2
Jacks Cleaner 2 X3
Jack the Ripper X3
Jillybean X4
Kaboom X2
Pandoras Box X3
Plushberry X7
Qleaner X3
Qrazy Train X3
Querkle X4
Space Bomb X2
Space Jill X3
The Flav X3
The Third Dimension X3
The Void X3
Vortex X8
TH Seeds
Bubblegum X5
Bagseed 
Cindy 99 X1
GDPXGrape Ape X6
Lemon Haze X4
Matanuska Tundra X2
Mixed X15
Trainwreck X1


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

i collect beans...

these are the beans i already had before my order arrived today


these are the C99 crosses i've made with the bottom two probably being sprayed by my highland thai hermie


here's all of the leftover packaging i could find with a few empties gone missing, and i've already posted what i just got today.






and here's a pic from about 5 years ago of the very first orders i ever placed for beans. i think i gave the last flumpy's or two freebies that i had away. that was some super stinky shit! i grew one under a 24h shoplight that was under a foot tall and almost as wide like a hershey's kiss or something that was the second plant i ever saw going into flowering with the first being some above average mexican brick i called red, as in panama, that i'd saved in a red nick sack & gave to a roommate who turned them into 5 foot tall stretchers in just a month trying to grow them under a single shoplight.

i collect seeds! i USED TO have a collection of about 30 or more differently sourced bagseeds from the 90s that all lost viability a few years ago when i popped what i could too. i had at least a dozen different mexican commercial strains, my favorite being the two spicy hot beans from a bud that got me pretty high for a brick that i named spicy.

BTW, i've given a bunch of beans away too. i gave 4 out of 5 of the TH seeds freebies i got away and only kept the SAGE (i really wanted kushage) and i also gave all of the OG kush & stinky strains away as i'd never grow them as i'll likely do the indicas i have now.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn racer when are you going to buy some good seeds...lol you need a bigger grow room..you need to join seed buyer anonymous..you got a problem...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

Racer just start banning fools

You gonna let ppl come up in our house n start shit?


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds/sagarmatha-seeds-regular/sagarmatha-seeds-matanuska-tundra/prod_166.html

Alaskan thunderfack


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Racer just start banning fools
> 
> You gonna let ppl come up in our house n start shit?


 i wish i could last, but only global mods and potroast aka riu can ban people.. they took away the ban power i guess when they moved fdd'ed from global mod to glass house mod..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds/sagarmatha-seeds-regular/sagarmatha-seeds-matanuska-tundra/prod_166.html
> 
> Alaskan thunderfack


 nice call bone head, i was going to say that sag has a mantuska tf as well..


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well obviously not every post is going to be someones collection, but since you asked..
> 's my latest bean list...
> 
> GAGE GREEN
> ...


 

Damn racer you are sick....I love it though


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i wish i could last, but only global mods and potroast aka riu can ban people.. they took away the ban power i guess when they moved fdd'ed from global mod to glass house mod..


Uhmm... what can you do then?

 <3 jk


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn racer you are sick....I love it though


 yah yah yah, i know i have problems, but i'm sure their are much worse things to be addicted to then buying seeds, and as a matter of fact, i've been addicted to those as well in the past..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Uhmm... what can you do then?
> 
> <3 jk


 not a whole lot last wood, not a whole lot.. the most i can do really is start a thread in the staff discussion room and bring up known trolls and bring it to others attention..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> not a whole lot last wood, not a whole lot.. the most i can do really is start a thread in the staff discussion room and bring up known trolls and bring it to others attention..


Do it! Do it! Do it!

You can delete posts too right?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

U guys know the scene in half baked where thurgood comes home from work and everyone's spending mOney on shit and he snaps. Then hits the joint and chills. Thats me from earlier. So irie now. But for real that dude has ruined so many goods threads I don't want to see him fuck up this one. I've scored so much tight shit thanks to this thread. Hell I'm running the a11 and deep phaze right now cuz last wood was talking about it here. Plus some other super tight strains cuz of my friends. 

Rep guys


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sagarmatha-seeds/sagarmatha-seeds-regular/sagarmatha-seeds-matanuska-tundra/prod_166.html
> 
> alaskan thunderfack


out of stock


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

Whats happening tonight then lol, I pop on a read though a soap opera script and then some doof asks wheres the collectors lol. I'm high as fuck though so just ignore me.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

come on now, no need to talk to people like this...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm
more matanuska thunder probaly killer stuff


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i wish i could last, but only global mods and potroast aka riu can ban people.. they took away the ban power i guess when they moved fdd'ed from global mod to glass house mod..


 
i just laughed my ass off. 

seriously.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> You are an idiot bro... I doubt you read shit.... Some douche bag was talking shit and I asked a question.. Piss off


 
woah, why so hostile. You make us folks from Northern Az look bad


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> You are an idiot bro... I doubt you read shit.... Some douche bag was talking shit and I asked a question.. Piss off


Okay.. Keep it on topic of strains or seeds. Racer already asked you to calm down with the bs.. No more personal attacks please.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

hey... let everyone say whatever the eff they want as long as they don't instigate. if you're high as fuck... COOL! if i can't be there right now, i'm still happy to see that it's not entirely a lost art and that some people are still there and that indicas haven't COMPLETELY taken over like freakin' pop people in *invasion of the body snatchers*.

i just can't go for that social climbing "us & them" butt buddy crap. otherwise, everyone's entitled to their own tastes & opinions, even if they really DO like indicas. LOL

P.S. you KNOW if people talked as much crap in the real world as they do online, dentists would be soooooooo freakin' rich!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

I would have told to you goggle Alaskan thunder yourself if I had known you were gonna be a dipshit to a thread bro.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> hey... let everyone say whatever the eff they want as long as they don't instigate. if you're high as fuck... COOL! if i can't be there right now, i'm still happy to see that it's not entirely a lost art and that some people are still there and that indicas haven't COMPLETELY taken over like freakin' pop people in *invasion of the body snatchers*.
> 
> i just can't go for that social climbing "us & them" butt buddy crap. otherwise, everyone's entitled to their own tastes & opinions, even if they really DO like indicas. LOL


Left Field


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 14, 2011)

I pulled down my 3 sages. Got 1 oz off one n an oz of the other 2. The smaller 2 were in a single pot tho. Every bud is the size of a beerbottle. But the buds don't get smaller at the neck, same width the whole way.

Nice. Hashy spicy dank. 

Man I need to work on my veg room. I want to build a raised floor in my 4x4 veg tent and have one of those cheap 20" square fans (I have one 16$) under the floor blowing up and then install an exhaust fan out thru tthe top. Currently running no exhaust in my veg tent but I leave it open. I want another 4' t5 and ill have one on the left and one on the right with the middle space open for air movement. I want air constantly blowing up thru the plants and then blowing the hot air from the lights out the top.

I won't be able to run 2 4" 4 lamp t5s and shut the tent door until I do this. Been putting it off but I need more space.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

you're never going to find REAL *alaskan thunderfuck *EVER. the breeder never seeded it, never sold a cutting and even refused to give it's recipe away. the last i heard years ago too was that he was in jail keeping his secrets to himself which is a shame. i could be wrong, but i think i saw some speculation in high times that there was some haze in the strain because of it's flavor or something, but matanuska, like big bud, is just cashing in on a name & not the real deal.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

^ this guy

bro, as a professional, i cant get legit cutting(s) of thunderfuck on my grill in three days. 

several to root & the rest for play.

wanna bet?

seeds too... of anything... ever made ...& released.

got eyes looking-out always. 
plus homies i know, here, there, and everywhere, got MAD gear.

*

lastwood, if you just move & remove lots of air you will not need to build a false floor.

run a higher cfm exhaust fan.

gimme some sage nug porn bitch.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay.. Keep it on topic of strains or seeds. Racer already asked you to calm down with the bs.. No more personal attacks please.


 No one asked me ANYTHING... You have ME mistaken DUDE...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> You are an idiot bro... I doubt you read shit.... Some douche bag was talking shit and I asked a question.. Piss off


Are you fing for real dude you piss off


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Are you fing for real dude you piss off


 Where did you come from?

he started talking shit to me because I asked a QUESTION.... Weird... Read what was SAID before you open your mouth TOO


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I would have told to you goggle Alaskan thunder yourself if I had known you were gonna be a dipshit to a thread bro.


 Wow I noticed SOME threads are certain folks that just talk shit RIGHT when A new person posts... I asked where are the collectors? And where can I find ATF?? ATF is Out Of Stock Every where I look... So my bad for INTRUDING in on the FAG CLUB


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> You are an idiot bro... I doubt you read shit.... Some douche bag was talking shit and I asked a question.. Piss off


I aint instigating shit and true I am an idiot but an idiot seed collector none the less, you asked "where are the seed collectors"?? Answer is we're here you doof!!. Some folks (kids) can be real touchy and this forum is getting lame tbh. All I'm saying is the silly fights and BS aren't what us regs here are about, my comment was basically saying is we're sick of the BS FUCK OFF!!
Corse we've had Larry (yawn).... Stop by Attitude shop around, I aint got time to keep fools like you in the fuckin loop. NUFF SED!!!!
I read plenty and grow even more so do your research before slanging me darling.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have went through all the shit and thats what it is just shit


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought you seed collectors were peaceful guys...i might have to rethink that...this is better than toke and talk...im subbed now...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

We are normally but sometimes you get the occaisional fightstarter with nothing better to do.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I aint instigating shit and true I am an idiot but an idiot seed collector none the less, you asked "where are the seed collectors"?? Answer is we're here you doof!!. Some folks (kids) can be real touchy and this forum is getting lame tbh. All I'm saying is the silly fights and BS aren't what us regs here are about, my comment was basically saying is we're sick of the BS FUCK OFF!!
> Corse we've had Larry (yawn).... Stop by Attitude shop around, I aint got time to keep fools like you in the fuckin loop. NUFF SED!!!!
> I read plenty and grow even more so do your research before slanging me darling.


Dude some ASS was talking shit ABOUT folks that like INDICA ... THATS all I was reading and YES I asked Where are all the seed collectors? In hopes of changing the swing of things but you started talking out of your ass and I confronted you.. Then your followers side with you with out knowing what has been said...

P.S. 
I have heard of Larry OG not Had Larry OG.. Difference.. You are not reading shit or you would know the differance...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Thought you seed collectors were peaceful guys...i might have to rethink that...this is better than toke and talk...im subbed now...


Its sad to se this crap in here, just takes 1 idiot to f-up a good thing, guess its that time of the month do yourself a solid
Phxfire slap a pad on that vagina!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

we seed collectors are...its these others that come in here and start shit...askin for free beans...callin regulars in here idiots...its sad...people need to grow the fuck up and lay the fuck off everyone.

here is my most recent list...

REGULAR

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (6 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)

Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (13 seeds)

DJ Short
275. Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)

Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress &#8211; C99 &#8220;Grail&#8221; x Romulan (6 seeds)


Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)

Hazeman
312. White Grapes (10 seeds)
313. Fugu Kush (10 seeds)

Hillbilly Beanery
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite &#8211; Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope &#8211; DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry &#8211; Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite &#8211; Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. WiFi x Plushberry
10. Chem D x Plushberry

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

KOS
273. Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)

McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)

Michigan Bagseed
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)

Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic

OG Raskal
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
252. OG Kush (3 seeds)

Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

Sannie's
303. Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304. Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305. Herijuana (4 seeds)
306. Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307. Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308. Jackberry (5 seeds)

Serious Seeds
232. AK47 (11 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (10 seeds)

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black &#8211; Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze &#8211; Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)

FEMINIZED

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)

CH9 Seeds
314. Aroma
315. Vintage 2006

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
291. Critical Jack Auto (2 seeds)

DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze

Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Paradise
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (5 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival







Germ Rates
Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Querkle &#8211; Reg &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; 2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
Serious AK-47 &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 10/10 &#8211; (1 rotted in soil) (male &#8211; 3 &#8211; 2 hermie) (female &#8211; 6)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/3 &#8211; (1 female) (1 died) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja &#8211; Fem (S1) &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem- 1/1 &#8211; unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; 2 female

Clones Received
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire aka WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its sad to se this crap in here, just takes 1 idiot to f-up a good thing, guess its that time of the month do yourself a solid
> Phxfire slap a pad on that vagina!


I bet you can play the bandgo real well on the back of that BANDWAGON...

You Follower....

End


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Dude some ASS was talking shit ABOUT folks that like INDICA ... THATS all I was reading and YES I asked Where are all the seed collectors? In hopes of changing the swing of things but you started talking out of your ass and I confronted you.. Then your followers side with you with out knowing what has been said...


Followers?? I aint Jesus bro and no I was only responding in kind to how I was replied to tbh. You got pissey with me first.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> we seed collectors are...its these others that come in here and start shit...askin for free beans...callin regulars in here idiots...its sad...people need to grow the fuck up and lay the fuck off everyone.
> 
> here is my most recent list...
> 
> ...


Hey bro.. What is a 1/2 a seed?

Great collection though


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

definitely a rare one tonight. rookies with chips. kooks with comments. 

& not a grow room/nug/veg shot to be seen <==now that's fucking gay

*

& skunkie (a legend in the grow room) pissed.

*

im just stoked its not me creating the mess on this bathroom floor.

finally...... redemption! in your face mr. shapeshifter. 

*

i imagine, this is what a self administered abortion would read like.

chicken. or the egg?


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Followers?? I aint Jesus bro and no I was only responding in kind to how I was replied to tbh. You got pissey with me first.


 DUDE you are wrong...... TOTALLY WRONG....

You said you were reading through SOAP OPERA and some idiot asked where are the seed collectors... That is when YOU started talking shit to me BRO... And I confronted you.. ANYONE that says different is a LIAR and a follower....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats a bad ass list cmt much respect


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

lol fuck me...ive had to explain this so much i just need to take that half seed off there (not attacking you, im saying this all with a smile on my face so please dont jump down my throat for that)....a half seed, in my collection, is one that was crushed/damaged or didnt germ but i keep them for the sake of collecting...call it crazy, dumb or whatever, but its what i do cuz im a bit nutty...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> DUDE you are wrong...... TOTALLY WRONG....
> 
> You said you were reading through SOAP OPERA and some idiot asked where are the seed collectors... That is when YOU started talking shit to me BRO... And I confronted you.. ANYONE that says different is a LIAR and a follower....


how about you both let it go? sounds like the mature thing to me....


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol fuck me...ive had to explain this so much i just need to take that half seed off there (not attacking you, im saying this all with a smile on my face so please dont jump down my throat for that)....a half seed, in my collection, is one that was crushed/damaged or didnt germ but i keep them for the sake of collecting...call it crazy, dumb or whatever, but its what i do cuz im a bit nutty...


Cool... Enough said


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Lol the infamous half seed


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> we seed collectors are...its these others that come in here and start shit...askin for free beans...callin regulars in here idiots...its sad...people need to grow the fuck up and lay the fuck off everyone.
> 
> Here is my most recent list...
> 
> ...


think you can spare a few seeds....joke


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

half a seed.

is like a man with 

only one testicle.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> DUDE you are wrong...... TOTALLY WRONG....
> 
> You said you were reading through SOAP OPERA and some idiot asked where are the seed collectors... That is when YOU started talking shit to me BRO... And I confronted you.. ANYONE that says different is a LIAR and a follower....


Doof is shit talking?? its not even a word.... bro you need a spliff and chill..... hold on I'll fax you one straight over. I aint shit talking anyone bro I never quoted you direct either so wasn't aiming any direct dis respect to your good self, I was just pointing out this threads gettin trolled tonight. Shit whos gonna be next through the flood gate ogr??
Settle down and light up fella, shit lifes too short for this mess.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

@ Phxfire il cease fire aswell only stepped in seeing negative things toward my friends on here!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

lol skunk. if ogr comes thru...im leavin for good lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol skunk. if ogr comes thru...im leavin for good lol.


That would kill the thread wouldn't it lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

skunkie, on OGR, let me see you burn his gear up tonight.

take all shit shit & pop it in the microwave & video it.


[youtube]biPHAS9OiTQ[/youtube]


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ Phxfire il cease fire aswell only stepped in seeing negative things toward my friends on here!


for real man, thats the problem...we're a tight group here and this isnt the typical riu bs thread so we're a bit leery when new people come to play.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

4 Shore!!!!

I am starting a collection of MY own strains...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> 4 Shore!!!!
> 
> I am starting a collection of MY own strains...


you mean your own creations? or a collection you can call your own?

all the hillbilly beanery beans are made by me in my collection. i think everyone should make their own beans...its fun


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> 4 Shore!!!!
> 
> I am starting a collection of MY own strains...


^ imo you can only say that if they're grown out. that's a strain. something you can see. grow. smoke.

other than that you just be making & stashing beans.

cupboard & cabinets type stuff.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

My OWN strains...

I have one I am calling RICK PERRY - Blue Dreams x Cherry Kush

UHHH What was the 3rd One?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

i may disagree with ya there gud. to be a sold, named strain...sure, it should be tested. but a strain is a strain, just cuz its not tested that doesnt make it less of a strain...it just makes it a non tested strain. i could be wrong...but thats what i think.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^ imo you can only say that if they're grown out. that's a strain. something you can see. grow. smoke.
> 
> other than that you just be making & stashing beans.
> 
> cupboard & cabinets type stuff.


What? I have males and females...

I pollinate females with males collect the seeds and plant or store them... 

What are you talking about?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have any Raskal gear gk or I would have made the fire up vid weeks ago fella. I hate that tool with a fire passion after the other week lol.

And sorry guys, but after all the recent 'tude freebie seeds to swap for you genuine article gear requests from new names in here are what have made us all a bit wary and if we seem snobby at first don't take it personal yeah, just get to know us reg folks better, we really are nice guys/gals... Just sick of the BS is all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im looking at taking my prize orange kush and crossing it with some fire og beans I just got!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

im talking about the difference between making seeds & making strains.

there is a difference. there are strains you've created? any pics? nug porn? 

hold on let me search your handle.

brb.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im talking about the difference between making seeds & making strains.
> 
> there is a difference. there are strains you've created? any pics? nug porn?
> 
> ...


I want to creat something new something all mine and to after testing share with friends


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im talking about the difference between making seeds & making strains.
> 
> there is a difference. there are strains you've created? any pics? nug porn?
> 
> ...


Explain?

If I cross a strain with another strain and that NEW strain is UNMADE... That would constitute a NEW strain right?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

oh ok...i got you now...you're talkin bout the difference between strains (or just beans as you call em) and more long term, stabilized strains.

but, isnt the main definition of a strain...a variety of marijuana? take 2 and cross em and you have something new and different...or a new strain. it really doesnt matter if its grown out or not...its still a strain. just cuz someone doesnt use a table, does that make it less of a table?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Explain?
> 
> If I cross a strain with another strain and that NEW strain is UNMADE... That would constitute a NEW strain right?


 he's saying that crossing two plants and only making seeds doesn't warrant a new strain.. in gud's eye, it's not a strain till it's grown out and smoked..
not sure if everyone feels this way, but this is gud's opinion on the matter.. i do believe that's all he's trying to say m8..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

yes. exactly.

the seed is blank canvas ...it gives you no data, no experience, nothing. 

its just a little suprise in a shell <== why we like them in one regard?

strains are worked, we collect data, we search for optimum traits, we seek known pimpish males/females (like our discussion of deep chunk earlier), we smoke & report on strains.

just my thoughts as a strain grower. 

i love seeds, shit i trade elite chops for beans, but not to keep in a box forever.

grow & show bitches.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 14, 2011)

That was 15 minutes of life I will never get back! Thank god for the ignore button! It's like somebody blew up every bridge in the world and the trolls are looking for new homes. 2 people put on ignore in one night on the seed collectors thread? WTF is this world coming to?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire, how big is that container you used to grow out that LSD? 

let me see the pics of the chem x afghan ...if u have them as the images cant be found.

ask smokeymcpotz about getting vetted by gud. we need to make sure you're not infected.

unlike the football coaches at PSU i cant just turn my head.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

lmao lils...just noticed your sig...ive smoked cotton before, i can assure you...marijuana mouth would be much better than what you actually get lol.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> phxfire, how big is that container you used to grow out that LSD?
> 
> let me see the pics of the chem x afghan ...if u have them as the images cant be found.
> 
> ...



LSD in SOG - Pot is 6" packed with Pure Coco Coir.... The best shit In My Opinion

Here is a pic of the Chemdawg x Afgani which I called KIMBER


Have NUG shots just cant find them right now... But when I do I will post them


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> That was 15 minutes of life I will never get back! Thank god for the ignore button! It's like somebody blew up every bridge in the world and the trolls are looking for new homes. 2 people put on ignore in one night on the seed collectors thread? WTF is this world coming to?


 idk, i just think that phx came into the thread at the wrong time.. it seems that he came on right after the hazy fiasco blew up, then his first post seemed to have been taken by a lot of the regulars as a sort of an attack of all of the effort that we have put into this thread and our collections, even though i'm sure that's not what he meant by it at all..
the thing he doesn't understand is that a lot of us regulars in this thread seem to avoid much of the forum and only tend to post here trying to avoid a lot of the trolling that goes on in much of the rest of the forum...
for a lot of us, the seed collectors thread is like our own lil haven here on riu where we come to talk about genetics, where to buy them, what's dropoping soon where and to once and awhile brag about our collections... but for the most part, we all tend to be like minded individuals who enjoy the solace that this thread usually provides us.. so when someone comes into our lil haven on riu that we feel to be attacking us, we don't take lightly to it, and yes, we tend to stick together but only because this thread means so much to most of us here.. like i have said, i know a few people only come to riu strictly for this thread.. that's really saying something to me when this site has probably 1000 new threads a day..

of course we always welcome new people to the thread, it's just that we don't enjoy it when we feel like we're being attacked or called out or however you want to say it.. even when the intention wasn't that, it's just happened very often in the last month or two around here that a lot of us are on edge..
some people have even had the nerve to come into the thread and see some of our collections, not realizing the hard work and not to mention mone and time that it took to collect them all, and simply ask us to give them free seeds just because we have so many.. i'm sure people can appreciate the time and effort it takes to amass a large collection of anything..

just my two cents.. i'd just like to see the thread get back to it's chill and respectful solace here on riu that we all know it for..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

2 more Weeks to £2500!! then I'm a goin shopping with the girls for some brand new shoes (seeds) .
I love harvest time but after the wife is done with me I will have £500 left for my next batch of seed. Ahhh to be single again lol.


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

Im thinking about becoming a seed collector..now what i need is for every one here to send me a seed or two..this way i can see if i like collecting before i spend a bunch of money...lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Im thinking about becoming a seed collector..now what i need is for every one here to send me a seed or two..this way i can see if i like collecting before i spend a bunch of money...lol


Fat chance dsb lol funny though!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

kimber, eh? you a gun guy?

you're right racer, i only post here...and recently skunk's seed freaks journal...ive even abandoned my journals cuz im sick of the riu bs.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Wow I noticed SOME threads are certain folks that just talk shit RIGHT when A new person posts... I asked where are the collectors? And where can I find ATF?? ATF is Out Of Stock Every where I look... So my bad for INTRUDING in on the FAG CLUB


When a newbie comes into this thread and treats everyone here with the proper respect, it's amazing how well one can be accepted. Note if you will when I joined and when you joined. Now compare that to the reputation I've received vs. your own. It's all about the attitude, young one. Give respect to earn respect.

BJ (a.k.a. Ganja Granny)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Im thinking about becoming a seed collector..now what i need is for every one here to send me a seed or two..this way i can see if i like collecting before i spend a bunch of money...lol


I've boxed up a load for you and am emiling them over now, enjoy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Im thinking about becoming a seed collector..now what i need is for every one here to send me a seed or two..this way i can see if i like collecting before i spend a bunch of money...lol


k. post your address here...and we'll get the ball rollin


----------



## DSB65 (Nov 14, 2011)

theskunkmunkie said:


> i've boxed up a load for you and am emiling them over now, enjoy.


ill start a e grow


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> When a newbie comes into this thread and treats everyone here with the proper respect, it's amazing how well one can be accepted. Note if you will when I joined and when you joined. Now compare that to the reputation I've received vs. your own. It's all about the attitude, young one. Give respect to earn respect.
> 
> BJ (a.k.a. Ganja Granny)


wise words there. you're a great example blueJ.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

yes... if you don't like what i have to say... mute me! i'd do the same for you and i'm on a mission to mute anyone that starts talking trash immediately now so i don't have to indulge their infantile schoolyard crap anymore. if you can't handle blunt uncompromising truths and like ass kissing sellouts or wannabe bullies begging for a beatdown, mute me... i can't stand you either. 

if you're the kind of person that doesn't turn disaggreements into petty name calling tirades and that can stay on topic, we'll get along just fine, even if you love indicas. you want respect from me, give it to me. you wanna disrespect me, let's fight to the death.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> yes... if you don't like what i have to say... mute me! i'd do the same for you and i'm on a mission to mute anyone that starts talking trash immediately now so i don't have to indulge their infantile schoolyard crap anymore. if you can't handle blunt uncompromising truths and like ass kissing sellouts or wannabe bullies begging for a beatdown, mute me... i can't stand you either.
> 
> if you're the kind of person that doesn't turn disaggreements into petty name calling tirades and that can stay on topic, we'll get along just fine, even if you love indicas. you want respect from me, give it to me. you wanna disrespect me, let's fight to the death.


I think we are past all that bro time to chill and burn one


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> kimber, eh? you a gun guy?
> 
> you're right racer, i only post here...and recently skunk's seed freaks journal...ive even abandoned my journals cuz im sick of the riu bs.



I live in Arizona... 

I named it Kimber because when I smoked it it hit me in the Face and knocked me on the ground like I got SHOT.. Ha


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

sativa, indica its all canna and I for one love them both.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

I was put on an Ignore List.... I love the World Wide Web


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> wise words there. you're a great example blueJ.


wait....you set a great example....is that what i meant? fuck man...soma + urkle makes me kinda dumb..took me forever to type this, shit hit me like a ton of bricks lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> I was put on an Ignore List.... I love the World Wide Web


Not mine lol, only ogr is on my ignore list on any forum.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> I live in Arizona...
> 
> I named it Kimber because when I smoked it it hit me in the Face and knocked me on the ground like I got SHOT.. Ha


nice. i like it.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think we are past all that bro time to chill and burn one


Im burning two!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Not mine lol, only ogr is on my ignore list on any forum.


i had someone on my ignore list once....but then felt bad about it about a week later so i took him of it lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have zero on mine i can handle my own dont need a button to do my bidding


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Not mine lol, only ogr is on my ignore list on any forum.


 do they have an ignore over there munkie? or are you talking about the farm? in which case, do they have an ignore over there?? lol..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn...... Why the fuck did i just read all that?

And I had no f'in idea how long putting the labels on these would take.....
Ive only done around 54 and its taken me like two hours... Of course everything has to be as straight as possible, Etc., Etc., with me so i could be screwing myself over.... I also put some rice in each vial....
A special Thx to CMT for the Inspiration.... Also on the Label you cant read it but there are Male/Female symbols a single female symbol for FEM seeds, and both Male/Female symbols for REG seeds... and below the BREEDER - STRAIN format is the PARENTAGE.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

My own inside the head ignore button RB.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

Kimbers a kewl name when you hear the story behind it ..pretty kickass


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> wait....you set a great example....is that what i meant? fuck man...soma + urkle makes me kinda dumb..took me forever to type this, shit hit me like a ton of bricks lol.


I know! That's why I have such a hard time reading this board and smoking...cuz I can't type for shit when I'm high....


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

no offense m8, but not really a smart idea.. just trying to save you some headache and i think the person who said it was only joking..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> View attachment 1888090
> Damn...... Why the fuck did i just read all that?
> 
> And I had no f'in idea how long putting the labels on these would take.....
> ...


I did wonder where you had gotton to, now I can see.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> View attachment 1888090
> Damn...... Why the fuck did i just read all that?
> 
> And I had no f'in idea how long putting the labels on these would take.....
> ...


fuck yeah man, i love it. you stepped it up a bit from mine. how did you make your labels? i just printed it out on word and cut em out...then glued em on. i can do 10 vials in about 20 minutes. it sucks though for sure...i have about 30 i gotta label and put in vials. i also used nail clippers to cut off the dip stick and that other thing on the caps.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> yah, sarcasm, but i don't want to see anyone get into any trouble, regardless of who's addy it is...
> 
> 
> Dude was been sarcastic, I hope for your own safety thats a fake addy mate you do know this boards public right and any old hacker can see this shit??


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Dude was been sarcastic, I hope for your own safety thats a fake addy mate you do know this boards public right and any old hacker can see this shit??


lol. i have a feelin its the police dept.


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Dude was been sarcastic, I hope for your own safety thats a fake addy mate you do know this boards public right and any old hacker can see this shit??


It is my real address look it up on Google mate!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> It is my real address look it up on Google mate!


Very ballsy


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> View attachment 1888090
> Damn...... Why the fuck did i just read all that?
> 
> And I had no f'in idea how long putting the labels on these would take.....
> ...


Wow, and I thought I was anal... LOL... very nice!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> View attachment 1888090
> Damn...... Why the fuck did i just read all that?
> 
> And I had no f'in idea how long putting the labels on these would take.....
> ...


 so when are you coming over to my crib m8?? i've got plenty of bud to smoke until we, well really you, finish the job at hand, lol..

looks super killer..i only wish i had the patience to do something like that.. as dumb as it is, i like to have all of the breeders packs around though..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

fuck man...now im lookin at my vials...i wanna redo em like yours lol. you bastard lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> It is my real address look it up on Google mate!


 i edited it just to save you some headache m8, no offense intended, it's just not very wise to post your addy on a site like this as you never know what nutters may get ahold of it, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so when are you coming over to my crib m8?? i've got plenty of bud to smoke until we, well really you, finish the job at hand, lol..
> 
> looks super killer..i only wish i had the patience to do something like that.. as dumb as it is, i like to have all of the breeders packs around though..


i keep all my breeders packs in a box...except for when i donate/swap, i give out the breeders packaging if i still have it.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

> *I think we are past all that bro time to chill and burn one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would that i could, but my BS threshold is even LOWER when i'm high. even though she was being totally friendly, my dealers' wife incessantly gabbing about shopping was driving me nuts until i could find a polite excuse to jet after making a score of some brick. as much as i despise heavy metal too, it's pure torture when i'm high. i just don't click with instigators and i'm starting to see the same old same old butt buddy posses forming and i'm digging my heels in to protect my space, though i'm not going to argue with anyone anymore, i'm just muting whoever the second they stray off topic and start talking about me. hopefully the noise will quiet down after half a dozen buh byes.

as to indicas, i instantly hated them the very first time i smoked them. there never would have been a second time were they the first thing i ever smoked. having to put up with nothing BUT getting stoned for 25 years and people's attitudes who don't like my fighting back against stoner bud invading my space has only deepened my contempt, but it's ONLY for indicas themselves or people that sell it & refuse to offer better and not the people that smoke them. 

when you stand up for right in a world full of wrongs, you don't make too many friends. then again, anyone that sides with wrongs isn't worth knowing. 

it's annoying that the ONLY way i can get high is to do it myself. it's not as easy to grow as it sounds when you rent. i just put a deposit down on a place where i hopefully don't have nosy fascist landlords always up in my business keeping me from growing & making up excuses to invade my space constantly. otherwise, i'd be harvesting some cinderalla apollo RIGHT NOW. i'll have to wait about 3 months for that now, but i'm on the case.

as much as i personally can't stand indicas, i'm not so spiteful of them that i'd destroy any beans of them i have and have given a bunch away to others who'll grow them & smoke them including 4 out of 5 THseeds' freebies recently.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i edited it just to save you some headache m8, no offense intended, it's just not very wise to post your addy on a site like this as you never know what nutters may get ahold of it, lol..


i was right...it was the sfv police dept addy..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i was right...it was the sfv police dept addy..


 regardless, i'm sure some one may not have been as bright as you cmt and may have sent them something which only would have lead to bad things imo..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> regardless, i'm sure some one may not have been as bright as you cmt and may have sent them something which only would have lead to bad things imo..


lmao...good point...that would be bad.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yah I used those Label sheets for mailing addresses that are self-stick but then i also put clear packaging tape over it.... I made the font small, down to 6pt and 5pt for some with big names so theyd fit.... 
Like 
HAZEMAN - R.M.H *[FONT=&quot]&#9792;&#9794;
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH[MIKADO
x COLORADO GREEN BUD])

Is what it looks like...


*yah im keppin all the breeders packs in bag too.. dont know why i just like having 'em...


[/FONT]


----------



## phxfire (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man...now im lookin at my vials...i wanna redo em like yours lol. you bastard lol.


 Wow man... VERY VERY nice fishing gear... when are you going fishing next? I would love to go...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

ah ha...packaging tape...wtf didnt i think of that...where were you 6 months ago? lol

yeah, all mine are 6pt font.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Wow man... VERY VERY nice fishing gear... when are you going fishing next? I would love to go...


 have you ever checked out ebay?? they sell cannabis seeds under the guise of fishing bait.. i'm sure they're probably all bunk and i'd never order them in a million years, it's just that it cracks me up every time i see it..
almost as bad as bath salts and plant foods that are really rc's.. so fucking stupid to me..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Wow man... VERY VERY nice fishing gear... when are you going fishing next? I would love to go...


lol thanks. i go fishin a lot. if you're ever in michigan...i'll take ya. 

i'm a cardholder as well. crohn's here. why'd you get yours?


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> have you ever checked out ebay?? they sell cannabis seeds under the guise of fishing bait.. i'm sure they're probably all bunk and i'd never order them in a million years, it's just that it cracks me up every time i see it..
> almost as bad as bath salts and plant foods that are really rc's.. so fucking stupid to me..


lol seriously? thats crazy.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

So I just sent a load of seed to the feckin law!! Oh my.... (gulp)


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So I just sent a load of seed to the feckin law!! Oh my.... (gulp)


good thing you're overseas...you have time to run before it gets there lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> good thing you're overseas...you have time to run before it gets there lol.


I thought the LAPD were cool!?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

A few years ago Ebay didnt even disguise it.. It was just right out in the open with pics and everything....

Yah sure RB lets do this..... I remember when i was younger and I would bag up Twenties from a QP.. I would sit down put on the same movie everytime smoke a fattie and just get to work, i think i even had the movie on repeat nd it just playd all day... LoL (def. smoked more than 1 j too.....  )


*For anyone who remembers that Bagseed Sativa i got goin is at 12 weeks now and not a cloud in the sky... I took a sample 2.5 weeks ago and it was pretty frickin good for such JailBait so it just leaves me in suspense for the finale which looks like its prob gunna atleast a 15 weeker or more..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> A few years ago Ebay didnt even disguise it.. It was just right out in the open with pics and everything....
> 
> Yah sure RB lets do this..... I remember when i was younger and I would bag up Twenties from a QP.. I would sit down put on the same movie everytime smoke a fattie and just get to work, i think i even had the movie on repeat nd it just playd all day... LoL (def. smoked more than 1 j too.....  )
> 
> ...




what movie did you watch?? just want to make sure i have it in my collection so i'm all ready for you and shit, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 14, 2011)

midnight express. lol

*

with all this talk of fishing & jail bait, i was thinking of switching from pork chops to fried talapia.

^hmmmmmm

*

you should call that bagseed sativa "swank" after you know the magazine


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> what movie did you watch?? just want to make sure i have it in my collection so i'm all ready for you and shit, lol..


 Jay and Silent Bob strike Back.... and i dont think i ever wanna watch that Movie again.....LoL
Damn i just looked it up i cant believe that was only Ten years ago.....
I think i may be the only person alive whos seen it over a Thousabd times and can still fit through the doorway without the aid of my local Fire Department.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> midnight express. lol
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 midnight express, now i haven't seen that movie in a minute, but what a fucked up flick that is for sure.. i love to travel, and have been all over europe, but you'll never catch my ass in turkey, no way, no how, not after watching that fucking movie, and dumb shit like that always tends to happen to me so i'd never risk that shit.. no turkey, no united arab emirates and no thailand, not for me at least..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Keeping the original breeders packs is a good idea. I had to send a pic of mine when I had germ problems. 

My girls taking me to finish buying my new grow gear in the am. Getting 2 galaxy 1k select a watts. Bunch of other random shit. Gonna have to get an ozone generator too. I have a carbon filter and a tub of ona already.( not running now). I think I'll need it for the super sour skunk I don't think I've ever had plants reek like those in veg. It's crazy actually. Roadkill skunk and they're only like 3 weeks old. I'm actually nervous that I might not be able to keep this strain just because of the smell. I've never had to do that


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

Midnight Express was a great movie...
ive been all over Europe too I got close to Turkey, i went to Hungary.. but i think thats far enough... LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 14, 2011)

Keeping the original breeders packs is a good idea. I had to send a pic of mine when I had germ problems. 

My girls taking me to finish buying my new grow gear in the am. Getting 2 galaxy 1k select a watts. Bunch of other random shit. Gonna have to get an ozone generator too. I have a carbon filter and a tub of ona already.( not running now). I think I'll need it for the super sour skunk I don't think I've ever had plants reek like those in veg. It's crazy actually. Roadkill skunk and they're only like 3 weeks old. I'm actually nervous that I might not be able to keep this strain just because of the smell. I've never had to do that


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

i throw on either van wilder or old skool when im trimming or doin labels.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i throw on either van wilder or old skool when im trimming or doin labels.


 i was just watching grandma's boy today, such a good flick too.. that douche who invented that one game is such a tool bag, but it's a funny part for sure..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

lmao yeah, grandmas boy is a classic. saving private ryan is another one ill throw one, fuckin love that movie.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like a little fear and loathing while trimming


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yah comedy's are the best when doin those types of Laborious tasks... So you dont care that your not lookin at the tv... but it helps the time pass by like wut... And if your high enough the 10 seconds that you do look up are hysterical... so win-win!!!

Grandmas boy - another great...
almost anything Happy Madison like Happy Gilmore, Billy Madison, Gmas Boy-- etc.. (theres a bunch that suck too)


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I like a little fear and loathing while trimming


Would you believe I've never seen fear n loathing??
It's just that everyone made such a fuss over that shit.. it kind of turned me off to it.. I'm an odd ball like that.. once somethjng geta real big.. I'm over it.. idk..
But i love me some reqeium of a dream. Put that sbit on and i feel like im watching tbe story of me life.. lol.. sad but true..
N ive never been to hungary.. but i want to go there n prague still.. n gay paris too..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Would you believe I've never seen fear n loathing?


dude...get the fuck out! 



but on a serious note...go rent that shit tomorrow and watch it.

dont tell me you havent seen "blow" either?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> Would you believe I've never seen fear n loathing??
> It's just that everyone made such a fuss over that shit.. it kind of turned me off to it.. I'm an odd ball like that.. once somethjng geta real big.. I'm over it.. idk..
> But i love me some reqeium of a dream. Put that sbit on and i feel like im watching tbe story of me life.. lol.. sad but true..
> N ive never been to hungary.. but i want to go there n prague still.. n gay paris too..


 You should def. watch Fear n' Loathing.. its a great movie... u seen Spun, or The Salton Sea those r good too....

Ive been to gay Paris..... made the mistake of getting a Hotel right around the corner from the Moulin Rouge, its like the Seediest neighborhood, everytime i left th room for atleast a few blocks everyperson i passed tried to pick my pocket or solicite sex... Depending on your kinda trip it could be jst what your lookin for i think it was called the Citadel.... (it was a great Hotel though)


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> dude...get the fuck out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. nah.. ive seen. Blow plenty of times.. just never fear n loathing. Idk.. my friends used to think it was soo awesome.. n a lot of peps on here are always talking abojt it..
I guess i really should watch it.. I'm just weird like that.. watt can me say? ? ×}


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

but seriously Fear n Loathing is a must see.... i think i might watch it now cause of all this talk.... and the Rum Diary coming out and all..... 

You def. haftoo go out or if you have a netflix or something d/l it ASAP and watch that shit......

I think ima grab TEX-MEX... (killer queen x Acapulco gold) sounds like one helluva rain check to me....


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

bond... james bond

you should change your name to cmt007!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> but seriously Fear n Loathing is a must see.... i think i might watch it now cause of all this talk.... and the Rum Diary coming out and all.....
> 
> You def. haftoo go out or if you have a netflix or something d/l it ASAP and watch that shit......
> 
> I think ima grab TEX-MEX... (killer queen x Acapulco gold) sounds like one helluva rain check to me....


i caught the end of a preview to the rum diary the other day...looks fuckin great...is it connected to fear n loathing at all?

ive had my eye on tex mex for awhile now...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i caught the end of a preview to the rum diary the other day...looks fuckin great...is it connected to fear n loathing at all?
> 
> ive had my eye on tex mex for awhile now...


Yah there books written by Dr. Hunter S. Thompson.. While Fear and Loathing is more an autobiography, The Rum Diary is just a book....

thompson was one of the craziest bastards that ever lived, and wrote some of the best works prob because of it... he also blew his brains out... (u saw fear nd loathing.... thems alot o' drugs)


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

sweet. thanks for the info.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> sweet. thanks for the info.


No doubt...
I probably would of never done ether if it werent for that intro... lol

Lookin for a storage box for the collection, its a really hard decision to make online.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> No doubt...
> I probably would of never done ether if it werent for that intro... lol


lmao. that movie def makes me wanna do every drug out there. i dont wanna say too much since some people havent seen it yet but the bat seen makes me laugh just thinkin about it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao. that movie def makes me wanna do every drug out there. i dont wanna say too much since some people havent seen it yet but the bat seen makes me laugh just thinkin about it.


I know i didnt wanna reveal anything either...

But i wanted a briefcase just like his when i saw it... !!! I even had somthing close at one point... But it was in one of those False novelty safes in my car.... Lets just say i got in a lot of car accidents....


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

everyone should watch this on the discovery channel on the 20th this month!
im sure most of us would tear up the stoner challenges 

[video=youtube;tXJ2hyah6_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXJ2hyah6_8[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats great.. I love how they have Robin Williams hosting it.. I just DVR'D it.. Its on right b4 Extreme Drug Smuggling.... I cant wait to see how they react!!!!
(i shouldn't of smoked a bowl right before i wrote that.... now that i read it appears so chaotic.... LoL)

Im gunna go do Meth and see if i can lift my Fridge!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 14, 2011)

lmao. extreme drug smuggling?..ill have to watch that too.

lol yeah...robin williams is a good choice with his past.

the coke head is gonna pick that fridge up and throw it 20 feet with one hand lol....i miss coke


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG SpaceDawg is sooo f*ckin Dank!!!!

& the new Halo Combat Evolved is hot!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't like fear n loathing. And I love johnny too. But the movie had no substance. Not fun to watch. I guess once you do so much drugs watchinga movie full of poorly portrayed "triips" is not that entertaining.

Not trying to spoil it either tho.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 15, 2011)

The book was fantastic and I never saw the movie because I knew there was no way it could come close to recreating the book.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've read the book and seen the movie. The first time I saw the movie I was like "what the hell?". After reading the book, the movie makes alot more sense. The way the movie skips around from Friday to Sunday and back was really confusing before reading the book. I'm told Johnny Depp paid for Hunter's ashes to be shot out of a gonzo fist cannon at his funeral. Only Hunter Thompson...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> The book was fantastic and I never saw the movie because I knew there was no way it could come close to recreating the book.


I thought the same w reqeium for a dream.. the book is probably my all time favorite book.. just so well written in d perspective of 60$ hipsters.. they well they talk n how he writes it is amazing..
But even though the movie was a lil different.. it was still pretty well done imo..
Drugatore cowboy is another awesome drug flick.. i was in d place trying to detox n dey had a tv w a vcr n we all sat around for days just watching drugstore cowboy... but hey ... i wont put my hat on a bed anymore..lol..


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 15, 2011)

Heath Robinsons black rose, Auto super uzi and others.
But they are out of stock of those two

http://www.highlifeseeds.com/buy/index.php?route=product/manufacturer&manufacturer_id=11


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ah ha...packaging tape...wtf didnt i think of that...where were you 6 months ago? lol
> 
> yeah, all mine are 6pt font.


You all are so OBVIOUSLY younger than me...haha...
If I have anything printed in 6pt font, I might as well use invisible ink too cuz I'd never be able to read it! Aging sucks...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i throw on either van wilder or old skool when im trimming or doin labels.


The Blues Brothers. Hand's down, best movie.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 15, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> The Blues Brothers. Hand's down, best movie.


haha just watched it again the other day all the way through....no breaks.....loved it again!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> The Blues Brothers. Hand's down, best movie.


 the blues brothers is def. a classic, but the best movie ever?? idk about that... there's too many good flix for me to narrow it down to only one favorite...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never seen it. Mind you I'm not a big movie watcher unless it's Horror, Sci-fi and fantasy tbh. 
Cannibal Holocaust gives me the munchies, and anything with Zombies too lol, Dawn of the Dead (Romero original) is my all time fav' film.


----------



## taaldow (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheech & Chong - Up In Smoke Is A Classic And One Of The Best Movie Ever.


----------



## tardis (Nov 15, 2011)

Leia OG is back in stock at tude


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 15, 2011)

I read a lot of sci fi. Dune & Ringworld books are some of my favorites.
Most of all the man kzin war books are real entertaining for me


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> Leia OG is back in stock at tude


I grabbed another 5 pack since that is all I picked up the first time. I am so broke I can't pay attention right now but feel like I will need at least 10 to find a keeper.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 15, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've never seen it. Mind you I'm not a big movie watcher unless it's Horror, Sci-fi and fantasy tbh.
> Cannibal Holocaust gives me the munchies, and anything with Zombies too lol, Dawn of the Dead (Romero original) is my all time fav' film.


The original dawn of the dead rules.......


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the blues brothers is def. a classic, but the best movie ever?? idk about that... there's too many good flix for me to narrow it down to only one favorite...


My criteria for that is the fact that I can watch that movie anytime, anywhere. If I'm half way through and somebody wants to see it, I'll start it over, no prob. It's funny, when my son was little, we took an airplane trip and discovered that the DVD was in the laptop drive. So he watched the movie over and over and over and over...like 6 year olds are prone to do...he must have watched that movie a dozen times during our trip. Funny thing was, about half of those times, I watched it with him. It's such a good movie.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

taaldow said:


> Cheech & Chong - Up In Smoke Is A Classic And One Of The Best Movie Ever.


Agreed. That's another one that I don't mind watching over and over.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yah in the case of "Where The Buffalo Roam" the book was better than the movie..... 

I feel great right now... Just grabbed LEIA OG, i missed both chances before....... Grabbed some Grateful Casey too I wonder what my Lucky Dip will be!!!! (hope its not an unlucky dip, Grateful Casey again... NVM there only REG got lucky there, guaranteed a diff. pack)

Almost all the movies everybody mentioned are all great (i didnt read every post so i just couldnt say ALL)

But Blues Brothers isnt best of all time... It is great though, Fantastic even.........
Has anybody ever seen those horror movies that were so badly made it made them great....
Like Frankenhooker, where a guy from Jersey goes out and abducts hookers picks the best body parts from each one to assemble his perfect hooker... It had like a 10,00 budget in the '80's.. LoL
Or bad taste... Peter Jackson's first movies back in New Zealand (the guy who made lord of the rings) so crazy bad it was hysterical....
Bad Taste : The population of a small town disappears and is replaced by aliens that chase human flesh for their intergalactic fast-food chain. it won a Gore Award... looks like he made it with the lint in his pocket... haha

Bljeans, after reading your posts i can see why you like it so much....


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 15, 2011)

got my self 20 more Leia OG!!!! i can tell its gonna be my favorite strain, period. so i stocked up.


----------



## taaldow (Nov 15, 2011)

back in stock at the tude
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Grandaddy Purple S1 Feminized


----------



## keepitcoastal (Nov 15, 2011)

just got some qrazy train, querkle, jack the ripper, yumbolt 47, and a bunch of different autoflowing singles to mess around with.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've never seen it. Mind you I'm not a big movie watcher unless it's Horror, Sci-fi and fantasy tbh.
> Cannibal Holocaust gives me the munchies, and anything with Zombies too lol, Dawn of the Dead (Romero original) is my all time fav' film.


That old 70's one? No way. The remake is one of my favourite films. Seen it about 10 times.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I read a lot of sci fi. Dune & Ringworld books are some of my favorites.
> Most of all the man kzin war books are real entertaining for me


If you like Sci-Fi you should try Warhammer 40,000, and Neal Asher's books


----------



## keepitcoastal (Nov 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> Leia OG is back in stock at tude


 im gunna be ordering atleast 20 later this week. 
everybodys been going crazy for skywalker og


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

Also, I said I was going to stop buying seeds for a while, but I'm getting that itch.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That old 70's one? No way. The remake is one of my favourite films. Seen it about 10 times.


Oh hell yeah the original is a classic, the remake was cool but not as good imo. And Bad Taste is another old fav' of mine but BrainDead was much better. Same SFX crew as the LOTR movies too. If you haven't seen it watch it asap, it has it all buckets of gore, tonge in cheek humour and trashy story/acting too. Peter Jacksons best movie too before he got all obsessed with CGI.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Oh hell yeah the original is a classic, the remake was cool but not as good imo. And Bad Taste is another old fav' of mine but BrainDead was much better. Same SFX crew as the LOTR movies too. If you haven't seen it watch it asap, it has it all buckets of gore, tonge in cheek humour and trashy story/acting too. Peter Jacksons best movie too before he got all obsessed with CGI.


I cant believe youve seen it (bad taste..)... Its prob cuz your from across the Pond... It was one of me and my friends favorite films to watch.. I even got the collectors edition dvd...LoL

Theres this one movie that i find hilarious just cause of one line in the film... This kid says it with a british accent.. "Mom, Dad, Dont touch it its EVIL!!!!"... its sounds funny as hell... its called Time Bandits

Time bandits:
A young boy accidentally joins a band of dwarves as they jump from time-period to time-period looking for treasure to steal. <----- tell me thats not funny...1981 by the way, gotta love the '80's (terry gilliam directed, adds a lil cred to it)


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 15, 2011)

Time Bandits is a good flick. Its not Sci Fi But I always liked Remo Williams :The Adventure Begins


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Oh hell yeah the original is a classic, the remake was cool but not as good imo. And Bad Taste is another old fav' of mine but BrainDead was much better. Same SFX crew as the LOTR movies too. If you haven't seen it watch it asap, it has it all buckets of gore, tonge in cheek humour and trashy story/acting too. Peter Jacksons best movie too before he got all obsessed with CGI.


Did you recognise some of the characters in the remake from the original? The black SWAT guy in the original plays the priest/preacher in the remake. There was somebody else too but I forget who.

Don't think I've seen Bad Taste. Seen Brain Dead a long time ago but wasn't fussed on it.
Evil Dead is good, and the sequels. They're making a new one too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Evil Dead is a great movie, i think the other one was Army of Darkness.... I dont think anything they make now could stand up to it ... 
Atleast it has the same writers though....

I havent seen Brain Dead... Gunna watch it... gunna tell my old crew that got scattered around the country to watch it too...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Evil Dead is a great movie, i think the other one was Army of Darkness.... I dont think anything they make now could stand up to it ...
> Atleast it has the same writers though....
> 
> I havent seen Brain Dead... Gunna watch it... gunna tell my old crew that got scattered around the country to watch it too...


AoD is gota be one of the best movies made lol "This is my BOOMstick!"


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh yeah? My fav movies: Tombstone, blow, house of 1000 corpses and devils rejects (rob zombies (sheri moon zombie is soooooo fucking hot, also watched these both the first time I ever dropped acid, scarface, and grandmas boy.

Man I want those gdp s1s and leias. I'm so broke tho.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Oh yeah? My fav movies: Tombstone, blow, house of 1000 corpses and devils rejects (rob zombies (sheri moon zombie is soooooo fucking hot, also watched these both the first time I ever dropped acid, scarface, and grandmas boy.
> 
> Man I want those gdp s1s and leias. I'm so broke tho.


 Sherri Moon, i aint heard that name in along time...shes a sexy crazy bitch lol


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> AoD is gota be one of the best movies made lol "This is my BOOMstick!"


Groovy.

...


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Oh yeah? My fav movies: Tombstone, blow, house of 1000 corpses and devils rejects (rob zombies (sheri moon zombie is soooooo fucking hot, also watched these both the first time I ever dropped acid, scarface, and grandmas boy.
> 
> Man I want those gdp s1s and leias. I'm so broke tho.



The Devils Rejects is a top film. Got it on DVD and seen it loads of times.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

I still havnt seen the 2 Haloween fliks Rob released lol...gotta catch up


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Sherri Moon, i aint heard that name in along time...shes a sexy crazy bitch lol


That bathtub scene isn't her. She refused to show nudity on camera.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rob is an awesome filmmaker...

Scarface, and Gma's Boy the same night on 'Cid... Damn thats one weird trip.. Def. gotta watch Grandmas boys last to even out the mood..... 
Im more of a keep movin type when its just a one day thing, Go on an adventure when takin Acid....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> That bathtub scene isn't her. She refused to show nudity on camera.


 what a bitch .... why did you tell me that? you ruined her [email protected]!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

She still did nudity in devils rejects. And it was the zombie films I watched on acid I just forgot my ). 

She is so sexy killing ppl n shit. I think that changed me forever watching those my first time frying and so attracted to her too lol. 

It could have had a lot to do with all the acid I started dropping after that too tho. I had eaten tons of mushrooms before this tho so tripping wasn't new, but acid is way different. Acid is way more... spiritual, sexual, mind free-ing. 

I haven't done it in 4 years but I always feel like I have a fresh start after I fry. Like I got re aligned with the earth and understand things from the worlds perspective.

On another note. I'm gonna be testing green crack x burger bud and purple urkle x appalachie (bodhis) for hof. He posted and all these noobs jumped on them all rl quick and I was thnking "this is why I don't fucking tell anyone about this site". 

But then badass mofo mr c jumped in and was like "only vip and private members will be considered to test"! Hell yeah mr c keeps those noobs in check. But of course they didn't even read mr c's post and keep asking to test and even explaining there whole setup. 

But that's why there noobs. Sry for the rant. This buku rly has to cieling that's one good thing about it.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> She still did nudity in devils rejects.


What nude scenes did she do? The only nude scene is when she's climbing out of the bath-tub, and it isn't even her.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

She wears those assless pants. Its not full nudity but its enough for me to fantasize the rest of my life on lol.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.baen.com/library/authors.asp
Most of you who read may already know about this.
Thats where I have been reading free sci fi at. Theres some great authors and books of all type there including fantasyscify.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Haven't seen any talk about Quentin Tarantino movies. His films are some of my all time favorites for sure. I believe it's Planet Terror where the girl with the gun leg is mowing people down, epic! Then there's always Pulp Fiction, Full Metal Jacket, Reservoir Dogs and some of the other classics. Not Tarantino, but good flicks still.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what burger bud is? I'm gonna run green crack x burger bud, but I can't find any info on it


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like something on the menu at a medical pot restaurant. Never heard of that strain.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 15, 2011)

Just put my sun hut together. There was the big ass piece left. I couldn't figure out where it went. Was way to smoked out. Shit took entirely to long. The extra piece is a divider. It splits the tent into two rooms. It's sweet. Doubt I'll ever use it but it's a cool idea. Gotta go hang my hoods and shit. Gonna be a long night. ESP with how irie I am. I can barely see straight. Knife hits of bubble


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 15, 2011)

Burger bud? Never heard of it. But I'd eat one right now


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Time Bandits is a good flick. Its not Sci Fi But I always liked Remo Williams :The Adventure Begins


OMG, I just thought of that movie and scrolled...this post popped up next. I'm not sure if that one is good, or so bad its good...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Oh yeah? My fav movies: Tombstone, blow, house of 1000 corpses and devils rejects (rob zombies (sheri moon zombie is soooooo fucking hot, also watched these both the first time I ever dropped acid, scarface, and grandmas boy.
> 
> Man I want those gdp s1s and leias. I'm so broke tho.


I totally feel ya...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> She still did nudity in devils rejects. And it was the zombie films I watched on acid I just forgot my ).
> 
> She is so sexy killing ppl n shit. I think that changed me forever watching those my first time frying and so attracted to her too lol.
> 
> ...


 Yah ive noticed that in the past like 2 weeks theres been a mass surge of NooobS to CZ... People must be spreading the word hard out there.... Too Bad....
Never heard of Burger Bud either.. Curious though as Green Crack is some fire....


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2011)

man, i had to go and pick up a pack of the grand daddy purps from connoiseur and a pack of the leia og from ggg...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 15, 2011)

Once u pop the fun don't stop!

Nice pick up racer.. I know both will make u happy!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love ur Av WBW.... LOL

I just had to pick up LEIA, and Grateful Casey today too......

Has anyone grown out Secret Recipe... a peek behind the curtain perhaps?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2011)

i wonder what pack of beans i'll get for the lucky dips from connoisuer.. i have a pack coming with this order, and another pack from my last order of one of the gdp x's that i can't remember the name of.. i got the gdp x casey jones the last time..


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 15, 2011)

> *Time Bandits is a good flick. Its not Sci Fi *


time travel isn't sci-fi? you mean it's a true story?!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

Hell yeah karma. Those damn tents are a bitch to put together. I got mine on craigslist brand new but no instructions. Its simple to understand but hard to manage lol. 

"Where's the top and where's the bottom on this damn thing!"

"God damn chineese bullshit!"


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 15, 2011)

Damn I just realised skunkies collection isn't as big, because his dollars are worth more!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i wonder what pack of beans i'll get for the lucky dips from connoisuer.. i have a pack coming with this order, and another pack from my last order of one of the gdp x's that i can't remember the name of.. i got the gdp x casey jones the last time..


I cant help but wonder either, glad i got FEM beans this way im guaranteed sumin different.. Im thinking about gettin another pack maybe the Grandaddy Purps... and another pack of LEIA...



TheLastWood said:


> Hell yeah karma. Those damn tents are a bitch to put together. I got mine on craigslist brand new but no instructions. Its simple to understand but hard to manage lol.
> 
> "Where's the top and where's the bottom on this damn thing!"
> 
> "God damn chineese bullshit!"


I love the GrowLab made by HomeBox its a German company... Its crazy simple to assemble and the HomeBox website has all this cool stuff you can add-pn to the box's and you canm even make custom grow-tents.. You just select the size with your mouse like stretch it higher and wider and stuff its cool....

*also one thing i do before i setup a new tent is label each piece with a Sharpie.. Makes things alot easier later on....


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 15, 2011)

Your are a real funny guy but you lack reading comprehension skills. Go back and reread but this time dont stop reading until you get to a period, ie the end of the sentence. 



hazey grapes said:


> time travel isn't sci-fi? you mean it's a true story?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

ithink he should read threads on a diff forum


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 15, 2011)

sarcasm is wasted on many people


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ithink he should read threads on a diff forum


 Not sure why i quoted you....
But i cant help wondering whats gunna happen to the girl in your Av..... Also is she in a diff. country or is everybody just super wasted and on the wrong side of the road..... She is uber hot though......
I guess well never know...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Not sure why i quoted you....
> But i cant help wondering whats gunna happen to the girl in your Av..... Also is she in a diff. country or is everybody just super wasted and on the wrong side of the road..... She is uber hot though......
> I guess well never know...


 Shes Mexican ... its a country road so people drive down the middle....thats her biography lol....what will we call her ?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 15, 2011)

Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Chemdog 
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 
Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1
Alphakronik : Alpha Dawg
High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush
Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese
Eva Seeds : Monster
Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison
Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II
World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower
Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG
unknown local : Crystal Kush
alien grow shop freebie : chocolope x chocolate kush
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit
White Label Seeds : White Skunk
Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connection : Jedi Kush
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE
Nirvana : Master Kush
Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields F3
Sannie Seeds : Killa Queen x NYCD
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush F3
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Cheese
Dinafem : Blue Widow
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Critical+
Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk
unknown : white x stardawg F2
Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : SAGE (hennepdesk , big holy sur x master ice) 
[email protected] : Amnesia Haze
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : soma's lavender x soma's amnesia haze
TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit
BOG : Blue Kush
Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW
Gage Green : Pepe le Chem
Gage Green : RL King
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Cannacopia : BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk
Grapefruit Diesel : breeder here at RIU
Hash Plant Haze : unknown
&#12288;
&#12288;
Clones : 

Blue Dream
East Coast Sour D
Trainwreck
J1
Hawgsbreath
Double White
Afghan Kush
Tahoe OG
Sannie's Extrema
Mad Shack
NL x BB
Houston Shoreline
Plushberry
Legion OG
OG Graze
Lavander Haze
Chocolate Mind Melt

Seedlings :

Carmel Kush
SAGE (hennepdesk)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovin the Collection Gud.....

Seein that Legion OG, just makes me more Anxious for my chance to grab it....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Lovin the Collection Gud.....
> 
> Seein that Legion OG, just makes me more Anxious for my chance to grab it....


that was yur 420th post lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 15, 2011)

damn, anybody see this thread dude started about his attitude order?? not sure what country he's in yet, but fucking customs opened his shit up, took all the beans out of the breeders pack, vials and all, then smashed them all, then put them all back into the vials and into the breeders packs again.. 
craziest shit i've ever fucking seen.. he had some gdp's from connoiseur in that bitch too.. i'd be crying.. i wonder how the attitude is going to deal with this one.. i'd think that they'd work with him as that's some crazy ass shit for sure, but you never know... man , i'd be gutted..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 15, 2011)

legion og
she's a fickle bitch. 
and more test grows should have been done.
every bean i cracked revealed a different pheno.

i ditched the 50/50 (pestilence vs mss) last night... right into the trash.

found a keeper (very pestilence leaning) i like ...but am still learning how to rock her best. 

she throws the golf ball type nugs. very very resinous. fast finish. hazey head rush high with long duration. odor of the finest confection with a touch of that OG mentholated thing, & taste just like it smells, bag appeal off the charts. 

no big bush for any of the phenos! trust this.

SOG ...so so ...but i rice & beaned that pheno away & kept no cut.

medium sized bush in 3 gallon container with no more than 3 or 4 tops seems to work best.

2.5 stretch easy. some phenos have terrible node spacing but that's counterbalanced by the connoiseur type herb she produces.

strain needs more work IMO... but what do i know.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> legion og
> she's a fickle bitch.
> and more test grows should have been done.
> every bean i cracked revealed a different pheno.
> ...


 Fuck.......

Ohh and yah. i didnt even realize i had hit Post 420 Dizz, but when i did i went for a Smoke Break anyway... Coincidence, I think Not...LoL

I smoked some of that JailBait, "SwanK"... mixed with some kush..
The SwanK cut at 9 weeks 1 week dry, bout 2 week cure... Flufferier than a cloud, but its densed up quite a bit.... And even now the smoke is nice....

Heres some of the Same cut at ~11 wk.. 5 day dry, 3 day cure...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 15, 2011)

ha. 

even on blur ...that shit looks airy-er than the wind blowing through the grand canyon.

swank, she's looks to have a touch of the how you say ..."meth face".

im laughing with you  

*

legion og

im sure there is a super awesome pheno to be found.

i have a real nice example that suits my needs for AAA head stash !

& generoous as gudkarma is ...i gave my personal cut out to a fine farmer ...to see how he rates it too. 

anything less than AA+ & i'll toss the shit completely.

^ dont forget i have projects going as im searching for the ultimate indica leaning SAGE.

fat gear is no stranger in my lab & im always culling plants that dont work for me... doesnt mean they will not rock your world.

$60 for 5 fems of top shelf genetics + if you like to grow strains = fun


----------



## IVIars (Nov 15, 2011)

I just picked up a pack of Leia and Ghostrider OG from Karma. I just started collecting and its no where near what y'all have.

Cabin Fever Seeds -
East Coast Sour Goo 

G13 Labs -
Sour Candy

Alphakronik -
Sin City Kush

TGA -
Plushberry

Cali Con -
Corleone Kush (reg)

Bodhi -
Big Sure Holy Bud
Tigers Milk
Elf Snack

Evolution -
Area 51 (G13/Haze x Aliendog F2)

Hazeman -
Double White Cheese
Gage Green -
Leia OG

Karma - 
Ghostrider OG

MISC -
Blue Dream x Kali Mist
Bunch of freebies
Purp and Sour Diesel seeds from budde in cali.

My collection is small but I find myself checking the seedbanks out a couple times a week.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 15, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> fluffy & scrawny ARE bag appeal traits to me. bud like that is more likely to get you high! what's CALLED bag appeal [i see] as indica propaganda myself. all of the things other people are proud of... skunk funk, sticky fingers, & rock hard nugs are all bad to me. fluffy buds are so much easier to break apart with your fingers too. i've had some gear that was so sticky, it made messes and a couple buds that were so hard i had to slice them with a razor blade to be able to even smoke them and as always, they were stony.


busted.

i mean => of all the stupid shit you wrote => "indica propaganda" => holy fucking fuck fuck. 

omg ...that's it ...it's official : you are a kook. 

& i cant stand u no mo'.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gud... Hahaha

The Meat looks alot more Tender on the Bone.....

That pic sux This ones better...

*still got some time left......


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 15, 2011)

now im hungry. 

time to PAB : pack a bowl

lord knows how hard it'll be to grind those dense nugz.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

Im glad this Bitch is close to bein done as well... Shes the indica Dom...
Her Nugs are comin in like lil Golfballs....

I would take better pics, but the lights are off, nd i dont wanna shine the flashlight for too long....

I also just started a Paradise - Nebula in a Party Cup.. I figured id enter it into the CV comp..... Its my first time Runnin a Paradise Strain.... I thought it might do well in a Solo Cup situation....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, anybody see this thread dude started about his attitude order?? not sure what country he's in yet, but fucking customs opened his shit up, took all the beans out of the breeders pack, vials and all, then smashed them all, then put them all back into the vials and into the breeders packs again..
> craziest shit i've ever fucking seen.. he had some gdp's from connoiseur in that bitch too.. i'd be crying.. i wonder how the attitude is going to deal with this one.. i'd think that they'd work with him as that's some crazy ass shit for sure, but you never know... man , i'd be gutted..


 Yeah I stumbled in that thread. That is some real crazy shit right there seals tampered and seeds smashed. Then they still sent it to humans it wasa hefty order. I would have been the maddest on earth!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dam hope to hell mine dont get jacked up


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 15, 2011)

Hahaha gud I knew u wouldn't be able to hold out. I bet it was just eating at u seeing us snap and knowing u had that gem. Fluffy buds. I sure hope my fingers don't get to sticky rolling up this L I'm a about to take to the head. 

Got the tent up and the lights and shit hung. Those magnum hoods look sweet in there. But they do leak a little, not much but some. I'm used to cool tubes. It was kinda warm in there till I got my carbon filter hooked up and running. Now it feel good. I forgot to buy a thermometer. The girl really hooked me up $1650 total. And it's not Christmas or my birthday or anything. Her jar will never be empty. I'm beat. Was my only day off this week. Didn't get to relax at all. Oh well it will be worth it. 

Flipped the lights on the aos, a11, super sour skunk. 
OG graze, Huston shoreline, and Tennessee hawgsbreath will be following in a few days
About a week maybe two veg left for the shish99 and deep phaze
And got one more special treat that will be joint the mix soon


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment 1889968Jackberry X NYCD. I got 3 females out of 5 and they were all different phenos. This purple one, one that has bigger dense buds, and one that is straight up foxtail.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 15, 2011)

-0


LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1889968Jackberry X NYCD. I got 3 females out of 5 and they were all different phenos. This purple one, one that has bigger dense buds, and one that is straight up foxtail.


I just smoked a J, and i gotta say... That is Literally Beautiful.....
I cant wait to see how my Moby Dick, Royal Dwarf, and Mini-Nebula turn out... Ill just be glad too have stuff other than Bagseed flowering again...LoL


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 15, 2011)

oh yeah baby. just stumbled upon the Blazing Pistileros. seem like good genetics. anybody grow their shit? just picked up these to get to sometime next year.

10  pre-98 Bubba Kush x 98 Aloha White widow 
10 POW X 98 aloha white widow ltd ed.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 15, 2011)

i sure wish i could take a pic for ya but ive got a few different nirvana strains: white rhino, medusa, blackberry, NYPD, chrystal,and white castle. i bought all of those nirvana strains directly from the nirvana shop dot com website. i also took advantage of the Attitude halloween G13 labs promo. i bought a pack of pineapple express and got 3 free seeds along with it for ordering a pack of g13. it was a win/win i already wanted that, its trainwreck x hawaiian , yum!!! plus i dabbled in some pik n mix and got bubba76 from emerald triangle and then greenhouse exodus cheese. that got me two UFO freebies, CH9 aroma, and CH9 bubba kush33. which also was a win/win because i wanted a pre98 bubba mix and i ended up getting one for free! all orders from both nirvana and attitude have been awesome! i like nirvana just a bit better tho! fav strain to grow is chrystal!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 15, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> oh yeah baby. just stumbled upon the Blazing Pistileros. seem like good genetics. anybody grow their shit? just picked up these to get to sometime next year.
> 
> 10  pre-98 Bubba Kush x 98 Aloha White widow
> 10 POW X 98 aloha white widow ltd ed.


my bubba kush 33 from CH9 i just mentioned in my post is (Aloha98x Jack33) x pre98 bubba or at least i thought! maybe its (aloha98xpre98bubba) x jack33 ??? that wouldnt warrant the name too much..


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 16, 2011)

it's just a couple weeks 'til i can start growing again. i can't wait to wave buh bye to my uppity nosy landlord that i swear searches my place when i'm not here as they're ALWAYS timing invasions of privacy when i start a grow & making me hide shit in totes until it effing dies.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's just a couple weeks 'til i can start growing again. i can't wait to wave buh bye to my uppity nosy landlord that i swear searches my place when i'm not here as they're ALWAYS timing invasions of privacy when i start a grow & making me hide shit in totes until it effing dies.


That sucks hazey sounds like its time to leave!


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 16, 2011)

> *I saw in another thread that I am not the only one. Waiting every month to see what will be in the promo at Attitude. Every month I look forward to it too and the more strains I get the better. It is almost addicting.*


i've placed orders at attitude JUST to get the freebies. if you missed it, their 10th anniversary giveaway was SICK! they gave away 5 TH seeds fems (i wanted kushage and only kept the SAGE) and a few others including some OG kush crosses. i ordered at the last minute and missed out on the best goodies, but that was a nice sale. it's all the freebies from the newsletters & the UFOs too that keep me going back.

if i didn't get super cali haze as a freebie, i might nit have ever bought it, but it's clearly in my top 3 favorites and the most exotic strain at that. i've liked a few of the other freebies i tested. i was impressed with the lemon skunk i grew. it didn't seem as stoney as the skunk #1 bud i was buying for a minute in the 90s and i really loved the buzz of onyx if not the yucky anti-nature taste of diesels.

it's also cool that the more you buy, the more UFOs land on your mailbox. i just got an order with all these freebies

*Super Lemon Haze* - Feminized Green House Seeds 
*Pineapple Chunk* - Feminized Barneys Farm 
*LA Confidential *- Regular 2 x DNA Genetics 
*Critical Mass 33* - CH9 Female Seeds 
*White Shark 33* - CH9 Female Seeds 
*Jack* - CH9 Female Seeds 
*Jack 33* - CH9 Female Seeds 

i could breed thousands of plants with just that!

i was going to paste the list of freebies i got from the 10th sale, but it didn't match the list i saved. it said kushage, but i got some kind of OG kush instead i think and it said 1 x G13 labs "new" and i seem to remember getting a couple OG kushes or indicas from them too. 

i bet all of the freebies are why they get so much business. i used to buy from doc & gypsy in part because of freebies even if the 2 packs of SADP skunks & the pack of shark attack i got at gypsy were just old 0% stock.

maybe they'll have another cool blowout for their 15th birthday.


*hey, how's the odor level on LA confidential? i've REALLY wanted to try that strain to see how trippy it is, but would expect it to be a skunker. i'd rather pass it on than test it if it's stinky.*


----------



## memem (Nov 16, 2011)

hey man just reading your stuff ive been collecting strains for the last 30years and have been crossing the new ones that i like and crossing them with the old sativas i had when iwas a lad and now want to start selling them does any one know how you go about doing your own seed bank replies welcome


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 16, 2011)

did you create the thread on that in seedbanks too? i just replied in a thread about that, but the quick answer is *DON'T EVEN THINK OF TRYING TO DO IT FROM WITHIN THE US!*


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> busted.
> 
> i mean => of all the stupid shit you wrote => "indica propaganda" => holy fucking fuck fuck.
> 
> ...


 
OMG you crack me up so bad!!! Love the Richard Simmons pics!!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1889968Jackberry X NYCD. I got 3 females out of 5 and they were all different phenos. This purple one, one that has bigger dense buds, and one that is straight up foxtail.


Please explain the term "foxtail" to me? I've seen that before and it appears to be a desirable thing... but I don't know what that means.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 16, 2011)

I would spend as much time as possible promoting myself on forums like this. Get to know people. Take pics of your strain grow and send people free seeds to test. 

You could send beans to the smaller seed banks asking them to give them away as freebies. Or if your rep is fat you might find someone to do a serious test run and if its fire then you are on your way.

Thats the easy part. The hard part is all the time it takes to get some stable dank and promote it to the masses.

good luck!! 



memem said:


> hey man just reading your stuff ive been collecting strains for the last 30years and have been crossing the new ones that i like and crossing them with the old sativas i had when iwas a lad and now want to start selling them does any one know how you go about doing your own seed bank replies welcome


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 16, 2011)

And change your name to something cool and easily recognized, something that says "I would like to get to know that guy"

Too bad boneheadbob  is already taken
Hmmmm
Cool names = blindbilly, Sagesam, wisewillie, dirkdank,


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 16, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I sure hope my fingers don't get to sticky rolling up this L I'm a about to take to the head.


ha! ha! ha! 

too funny bro. 

*

what's next? fuck a healthy bitty ...i like the one with missing patches of hair & all those cold sores around her mouth?

^ so sexy.

*

i tried. really i did. i dont want to be the dick but dude's been under my very thin skin for weeks. this kook is making me sick AND , to top it off, guy is dispensing way too much "pin point advice". 

when he comes to your lab ...production drops off dramatically... overnight.

can u imagine the end result of hazy grapes "breeding projects"? 

shit a blind man would have selected out generations ago wind up his pride and joy.

*

i see you mention air leaks? didnt those hoods come with the foam tape for the glass to hood seal? 

and my cool tubes always leak around the area where the cord enters the light fixture.

little air leakage is okay imo.

& if you need a cheap thermo / hygrometer definitely grab them on ebay (china) . i got three for the price of one, same quality.

even my 420 scope i grabbed for like $6 shipped from ebay (china). same hydro store quality.

long as you dont have an immediate need its the cheapest alternative.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 16, 2011)

memem said:


> hey man just reading your stuff ive been collecting strains for the last 30years and have been crossing the new ones that i like and crossing them with the old sativas i had when iwas a lad and now want to start selling them does any one know how you go about doing your own seed bank replies welcome


My first bit of advice is don't listen to anything that kook hazey grapes says. Dude knows less than nothing. There are plenty of awesome seedbanks based in the USA. I'm running some Tga now which is based here. Check out skunk mag in the breeders diary section they almost always talk about how they got their start. Also beans to testers that are active on forums is a good way to promote your name


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 16, 2011)

Gud
No they didn't come with that foam tape. But I have a giant roll of aluminum duct tape. Shit is sweet. I seal up all my vents and hoods with it. It can withstand crazy temps. You ever seen it? Need some?the roll I have is goofy big if u do let me know.


----------



## taaldow (Nov 16, 2011)

tude sold out of the
Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Grandaddy Purple S1 Feminized


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 16, 2011)

both of my hydrofarm air cooled light kits came with enough 3M style foam tape to put around the edge of the hood.

the seal is near perfect like this. 

foil tape, we keep around... 100x better than duct tape for sure.

i wrap my head with it to keep the hater vibes & kook comments at bay 

*

just up from the lab, appears my legion og cut is making al least one (s1) bean! cant be pollenation. cant be blatent hermi either.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 16, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Please explain the term "foxtail" to me? I've seen that before and it appears to be a desirable thing... but I don't know what that means.


I will try and put a pic up of it later. "foxtail" is not the most desireable for me, it has a huge cola but the bud is not dense at all.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> both of my hydrofarm air cooled light kits came with enough 3M style foam tape to put around the edge of the hood.
> 
> the seal is near perfect like this.
> 
> ...


That foam tape your referring to, i believe is called "Gasket Tape"....

Also one of the main reasons I collect so much Beanage, Besides my ever increasing Need for more, Is that when I Finally have the space I plan on starting some extensive Breeding projects... And unlike some KooKs I look forward on spending a few years Perfecting my Creations.... Even i can admit that today i could make seeds if i wanted too, but i def. need a few more years of Gathering Knowledge then Trial and Error before i can start Creating a Superb Strain.....

I like BoneheadBob as a Name..LoL....
I got a few Rattlin around in my head.... CMT's is cool too.... HillBilly Beanery? i think...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

Okay, I get it now... the pic of the actual foxtail along with a "foxtail" bud makes it all so clear! +rep


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

Yep....

I Underestimated My collection and the rate at which i buy Seeds.... Just bought another 100 Vials..... Found a place where you can get 500 of them for $50.00 free shipping.... 

My 100 were just $19-..... Its funny cause its the same guy i bought it from on ebay just 5 bux cheaper.. You can get anything really, direct from the Chinese supplier for super cheap..(ph/tds/ec meters.. etc..)


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 16, 2011)

Tgats not why its called foxtail, ill explain later bsy now


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Tgats not why its called foxtail, ill explain later bsy now


I gotta stop taking what i read on forums as "The Gospel" than.......
Ill wait for you to set me straight Wood......


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 16, 2011)

foxtailing is when the calyxes build like little "fingers" up & away from the central bud mass. 

you'll see foxtailing as a result of environmental triggers ...like high temps or even fert regimines. 

or it can be a genetic, sought after, feature expressed naturally.

the propensity for foxtailing is in every strain ...as in a dominant (F) or recessive (f) gene type thing.


----------



## itslogics (Nov 16, 2011)

These vials are a pretty good deal, http://www.ebay.com/itm/144-pcs-Clear-2-Dram-1-4-oz-glass-vials-w-screw-caps-/130576994539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e66fed0eb

I'm definitely going to invest on these for my collection, and be able to send some freebies out when needed. I like the amber ones a little more though, but the screw tops are legit. I absolutely hate the vials that Tga sends with there gear, shit is so freakin hard to open!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

Some idiot guy fired an AK at the white house..... Way off topic.. But what kinda dumbass lunatic do u gotta be to do that....

One week away from TimeWreck.. I like Vortex, so anything Vortex X is ok in my Book.....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

itslogics said:


> These vials are a pretty good deal, http://www.ebay.com/itm/144-pcs-Clear-2-Dram-1-4-oz-glass-vials-w-screw-caps-/130576994539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e66fed0eb
> 
> I'm definitely going to invest on these for my collection, and be able to send some freebies out when needed. I like the amber ones a little more though, but the screw tops are legit. I absolutely hate the vials that Tga sends with there gear, shit is so freakin hard to open!!!!


Dude those are $28- with shipping... Go here and you can get twice as much for the same price....


----------



## itslogics (Nov 16, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude those are $28- with shipping... Go here and you can get twice as much for the same price....


Haha awesome forgot to look on alibaba, thanks for the link!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 16, 2011)

Several growers have commented on inducers they believe responsible for foxtailing such as, to much co2 late in bloom,light leaks,heat stress, high humidity, and to much nitrogen however for any of the inducers to work, the plant must be genetically predisposed to be able to express the trait, For example, if you take a indica homozygous recessive for foxtailing no matter what inducers are present it will not foxtail.

Marijuana Botany by Clarke refers to foxtailing as an expressive genetic trait and kinda stops right there.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Several growers have commented on inducers they believe responsible for foxtailing such as, to much co2 late in bloom,light leaks,heat stress, high humidity, and to much nitrogen however for any of the inducers to work, the plant must be genetically predisposed to be able to express the trait, For example, if you take a indica homozygous recessive for foxtailing no matter what inducers are present it will not foxtail.
> 
> Marijuana Botany by Clarke refers to foxtailing as an expressive genetic trait and kinda stops right there.


Oh that helps! In that case, my Alice did that...apparently she was predisposed to do so (and who will ever know cuz she's a bastard baby) and I sure as heck stressed her to the max.

I LOVE THIS SITE!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 16, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Several growers have commented on inducers they believe responsible for foxtailing such as, to much co2 late in bloom,light leaks,heat stress, high humidity, and to much nitrogen however for any of the inducers to work, the plant must be genetically predisposed to be able to express the trait, For example, if you take a indica homozygous recessive for foxtailing no matter what inducers are present it will not foxtail.
> 
> Marijuana Botany by Clarke refers to foxtailing as an expressive genetic trait and kinda stops right there.


 yah, that's what i thought fox tailing looked more like than the other pix.. like the tops of the buds how they are all weird long and all, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 16, 2011)

Sry I couldn't elaborate more on fox tail, I was on my 30 min lunch break and could only type with one hand, I had greasy french fry hand.

Looks like its been covered. Id say high temps is the #1 trigger for foxtailing aka dreading, aka calyx fingers. I like foxtailing when it wasn't caused by heat. Its like that last little push before harvest. 

Its commonly seen in livers, cheese, and many others. My anesthesia did it.

Idk why some ppl don't like it, maybe cuz they automatically associate it with high temps, even tho some strains do it anyways.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sry I couldn't elaborate more on fox tail, I was on my 30 min lunch break and could only type with one hand, I had greasy french fry hand.
> 
> Looks like its been covered. Id say high temps is the #1 trigger for foxtailing aka dreading, aka calyx fingers. I like foxtailing when it wasn't caused by heat. Its like that last little push before harvest.
> 
> ...


 yah, i have definitely noticed that high temps will cause fox tailing as my summer grow had these issues and my temps were wayyyyyyyy out of control this summer..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 16, 2011)

Got my package from bodhi today. He gave me a pack of a11 and threw in a pack of flying tiger(tiger melonXa11). I am gonna have to check how much room I have in my flower room. But I think I'll be poppin the whole pack of a11 when I get home from work.the two a11 I have are the two plants that grab your eye the most when u go in my room. Can't wait to see them bud. 

I keep forgetting who else is running these now? (smoked out)I'm looking forward to our little project.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i have definitely noticed that high temps will cause fox tailing as my summer grow had these issues and my temps were wayyyyyyyy out of control this summer..


Yep, temps would explain my Alice too. When I started up the real grow, she got shuffled to a box, but I didn't have a fan for it yet. So when I turned out the lights and shut the box, the temps would reach 100 in there with 90% humidity. This went on for about a week until I could get her a fan. It's a wonder I didn't have bud rot.

But, I thought the little fingers were cool. I had no idea they had a name or a cause... I just thought they were little pot fingers... LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 16, 2011)

liking the new avi blue jeans..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> liking the new avi blue jeans..


 
Hehehe, I had to do it. It's a tribute. That lady was 90 years old and she got arrested for having 170lbs of weed in her garden shed. She is my hero! You can read the whole story in my journal.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ill try to take pics if i can, didnt even know it, but my "SwanK" (LoL....) is FoxTailing like a MoFo......


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i have definitely noticed that high temps will cause fox tailing as my summer grow had these issues and my temps were wayyyyyyyy out of control this summer..


My cab temps most days of the summer were 100' to 110'
Lol

Same as the temps outside...


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 16, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> My cab temps most days of the summer were 100' to 110'
> Lol
> 
> Same as the temps outside...


 that's about where my temps where for a lot of the summer.. i didn't really want to run the ac non stop again as it sends the power bill through the roof with everything else on...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

CMT, i was about to bid on those Dynamite on suer.... But i saw u beat me to it.....LoL

Black Haze is at $105 again, i wonder what it will get to this time....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 16, 2011)

[youtube]oaam7d0f2ao[/youtube]


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmm wtf that's the first embedded u tube movie I have been able to see on my iPhone. Usually it just shows an empty post lol. 

Back on topic mm DNA sour diesel on the way thanks to a good friend of mine half the packs goin to another buddy and 3 of the thirteen were planted already for a total of one male and two beast females. Not a real sour pheno though yet. Hope I find one in my five seeds


----------



## phxfire (Nov 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Sry I couldn't elaborate more on fox tail, I was on my 30 min lunch break and could only type with one hand, I had greasy french fry hand.
> 
> Looks like its been covered. Id say high temps is the #1 trigger for foxtailing aka dreading, aka calyx fingers. I like foxtailing when it wasn't caused by heat. Its like that last little push before harvest.
> 
> ...



What about Blue Dreams??

Foxtailing

room temp 68-75 at peak
humidity 35- 65% at peak


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 16, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> CMT, i was about to bid on those Dynamite on suer.... But i saw u beat me to it.....LoL
> 
> Black Haze is at $105 again, i wonder what it will get to this time....


isnt there 2 packs up there?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 16, 2011)

Putting the whole pack of a11 in paper towel. Two plants is not enough for me to select from. So hear they go.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 16, 2011)

Whoohoo A11. Mine should be here tomorrow or friday. I'm psyched. I wanna pop em so bad but I'm going to be running at full capacity once I pop these Black Cherry x Blueberry from The New Guy. I can't wait to rock the cherry buds. I gotta get me some colloidal silver and have a little fun.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 16, 2011)

Never blue dream doesn't fox tail especially at normal temps and humidity like u got I'm running some right now. Rock hard nugs



phxfire said:


> What about Blue Dreams??
> 
> Foxtailing
> 
> ...


----------



## phxfire (Nov 16, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Never blue dream doesn't fox tail especially at normal temps and humidity like u got I'm running some right now. Rock hard nugs


Well it looks like it is happening to my blue dreams... What else would cause this??


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 16, 2011)

Black cherryXblueberry sounds dank as hell. I'm excited about these a11. I'll have room I think. Lol. It really comes down to how many males I get from all these beans I popped in the past few weeks. 6 ten packs.Plus clones. Haha might be a packed room. I'm using 3 gallon grow bags. And since I've never ran any of these I'm not trimming or anything I just wanna see what they do all natural style.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 16, 2011)

kron is 100% on point.

i've run blue dream twice & just got the cut back as a keeper in the stable.

*rock hard* nugs with superb calyx swell.

i use the foxfarm trio as my booster(s) and many strains react to it with slight foxtailing. this "side effect" ...is actually something i like.

maybe its your fert program. maybe your "blue dream" isn't legit. maybe there's something going on at night you dont know. 

look deep w/ so many variables.

*

karma how are u keeping 60 plants in veg ...with one tent for flower?

are u using both tents for veg? i remember u mentioning a divider panel.


*

so blazed.

NLB nug


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 16, 2011)

Gud. I'm force flowering the seeds under 2k in a 4x8 tent. The veg room is a whole other area.Gonna take cuts and keep em trimmed down small till I pick my keepers. I've got a good eye and anything I'll be keeping around will be so damn good it will be obvious. Or nothing stays and I'll just pop more and keep looking. And if there is a sleeper that i Dont have a cut of ill reveg. Plus i dont have 60 plants. I culled the weak. Plus got shitty germ on my first pack of a11 that's why bodhi sent me the replacements.I've got clones that have a perm spot. A strain has to really prove itself to me to be kept around. I don't just buy beans to collect. I run em. It's rare that I run anything more than twice. 
I might have gotten a tad over zealous on poppin beans. But it will be a fun run. Gotta take cuts here soon. Any advice on keepin my cuts small?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 16, 2011)

View attachment 1891957Here is my "foxtail" of Jackberry X NYCD Bluejeans. Definitely not caused by heat since my temps are real low this time of year and the other 2 phenos look nothing like this.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hell yah my secound cz order is ready for pickup in the morning


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 17, 2011)

page 747 & counting... is anyone up in here gettin' high yet?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

I start that way! Matter of fact, in thinking back about it a day or so ago, I don't think I've been _not_ high for any significant period of time over the past year except while I was sleeping.

I've almost convinced myself to stop smoking except my own harvest. After a weekend of "Alice", I bought some bag weed. Yuk...flavorless and harsh...and boring. All it took was one shitty harvest for me to realize that I've been buying dirt weed for years! LOL

Good morning to you too.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 17, 2011)

I got my fitrst Conny lucky dip yesterday, and was disapointed to find it was Chemmy Jones, which I already have a pack of. Oh well. Got my hey Dave in and my SuperBomb from Alpha........


----------



## hempstead (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn you guys talk alot. lol
I just made an order for some Grand Daddy Purple. I wonder what I will get in the lucky dip.

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Grandaddy Purple S1 Feminized
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CONA289
Price: $94.69

Product: Pick and Mix Seeds Green House Seeds Super Silver Haze Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $12.61

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE 11 Regular Connoiseur Genetics Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Lucky Dip!
Price: $0.00[/FONT]


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sweet hemp, good to see ya buying. Thanks for letting us know too...last night I went to grab a pack and it was sold out..so I just grabbed one now 

Fuck me its cold out here unloading these trucks today...its about 25*F...


----------



## hempstead (Nov 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Sweet hemp, good to see ya buying. Thanks for letting us know too...last night I went to grab a pack and it was sold out..so I just grabbed one now
> 
> Fuck me its cold out here unloading these trucks today...its about 25*F...


Heh Same here. They keep selling out on me. Normally I would hold out for a Promo but I wanted them plus a free pack isn't bad. I hope I get something good.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

Damn man 25 degrees loading carts.... Gotta do what you gotta do to get these seeds lmao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Heh Same here. They keep selling out on me. Normally I would hold out for a Promo but I wanted them plus a free pack isn't bad. I hope I get something good.


basically any 11 pack of their genetics would be good honestly..


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol I'm like the post office...in rain, sleet or snow mother fuckers lol...I'm back in the nice warm tractor packing up a bowl now 

Yeah, ill be happy with any 11 pack of theirs.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 17, 2011)

Pretty sure I saw a male pre flower on one of my a11s this morning. Crazy cause they have only had one night of darkness. And they are only like 3 weeks old so I can't see them being mature yet. They are close to a foot tall and stacked super tight.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> isnt there 2 packs up there?


yah but after $30 there just regular price... I might as well buy a ten pack for 80


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 17, 2011)

Where? I checked before I bid and they were sold of of regs everywhere...could only find fem...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Where? I checked before I bid and they were sold of of regs everywhere...could only find fem...


 The Depot.... They got a full restock of N-Gen Gear....
(*dont know how much, but everything is available again....)


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 17, 2011)

Whats the story behind cannabiogen gear? never hear much about them


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol that figures...at least now I know not to bid higher than 40 

Thanks man.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

now that Trichome Jungle has the buy one get one 12 pack of Bubba Mantis, i may just hafta grab one with my Grandaddy grab.... prob the Shambhala Kush (*pre 98 bubba kush x shimla)**....

*oh nd p.s. the CV on CZ drop is happening around the 28th give or take a few days... Woop, Woop....


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

You know, 2 months ago, I knew nothing of genetics and growing pot. But after hanging out here, I can at least follow most everything that is said and I enjoy the heck out of it... but I didn't realize how much I've absorbed until I went back to the "real world" -- other forums on RIU where the regular folk (non breeders, non collectors, etc) chat.

I was flabbergasted by the gap between this world and that one... I actually saw a post (followed by some affirmative discussion) that the poster had "heard that you can take clippings of mj plants just like you do regular plants!" I nearly fell outta my chair...I realized then that when first I walked into this realm of growing weed, I musta come in through the side door into the upper classman hall by mistake. When I thought of all the planning and preparation and care tending I did when I received 13 clones for the very first time...it was like a surgical procedure and 12 of them are healthy and thriving today... hmmph..._heard that you can take clippings of mj plants just like you do regular plants_ my ass. LOL

Okay guys, I return you to your normal discussion...I'm stoned.

And I am SO glad I did. You guys rock. I just didn't realize how hard till I went back to the other side for a moment. I'm like a GOD over there now! Hehehehe


----------



## tardis (Nov 17, 2011)

This may be off topic but did anyone see High Times this month? TGA Subcools Cheesequake was in the top 10???? Now I've grown Cheesequake, and it was nice, but the high is much much superior on my Qrazy Train. Cheesequake is one of TGA Subcools strains that I wont order again (and I always got something by subcool growing, best seeds and smoke!). Out of all of Subcools amazing strains i'm just shocked that Cheesequake is the one that made the top 10. Something fishy, or maybe I just don't like cheese.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> This may be off topic but did anyone see High Times this month? TGA Subcools Cheesequake was in the top 10???? Now I've grown Cheesequake, and it was nice, but the high is much much superior on my Qrazy Train. Cheesequake is one of TGA Subcools strains that I wont order again (and I always got something by subcool growing, best seeds and smoke!). Out of all of Subcools amazing strains i'm just shocked that Cheesequake is the one that made the top 10. Something fishy, or maybe I just don't like cheese.


I have every issue this year and all HT has been about is advertising untested top dollar equipment and genetics to newbs.
Never grown subs gear so no diss to him but even u say they offer better....


----------



## taaldow (Nov 17, 2011)

Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Grandaddy Purple S1 Feminized back In Stock at the tude


----------



## tardis (Nov 17, 2011)

taaldow said:


> Connoisseur Genetics Seeds Grandaddy Purple S1 Feminized back In Stock at the tude


Grrr couldn't help it and just got it. Hope I don't get Cheesedog again.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> Grrr couldn't help it and just got it. Hope I don't get Cheesedog again.


Its just a 1 in 3 chance of getting CheeseDog again... So the odds are pretty high.... 33%
I doubt it though.... what are you hoping for?


----------



## Airwave (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing the big deal with GDP.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ever smoked gdp?

I would agree..I got the purple cheese pheno cheesequake and that's sposed to be the best one, and although its great smoke...I wouldn't consider it a top 10.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 17, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Ever smoked gdp?
> 
> I would agree..I got the purple cheese pheno cheesequake and that's sposed to be the best one, and although its great smoke...I wouldn't consider it a top 10.


Would you believe me if I told you that I don't smoke cannabis?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluejeans I'm glad that you have learned from the wealth of knowledge and exp. here. But I am confuse about something you said. What do u feel is different about cloning any other plant? 
And did u know that you can graft cannabis plants just like apple trees or many other plants?


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 17, 2011)

http://forum.grasscity.com/cannabis-breeding/268674-art-selection-breeding-fine-quality-cannabis-dj-short.html
During the 70's and 80's, as the number of growers proliferated, it became apparent to those privy to the info that a grower's personal vibe somehow became part of the plant's vibe.

Generally speaking, mellow, laid-back growers tended to produce mellow, laid-back herb, whereas uptight, sinister growers tended to produce uptight, sinister herb.

It has simply been one of those givens in the trade. In that regard, I have further noticed that much of the finest domestic herb I've encountered was grown by women.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bluejeans I'm glad that you have learned from the wealth of knowledge and exp. here. But I am confuse about something you said. What do u feel is different about cloning any other plant?
> And did u know that you can graft cannabis plants just like apple trees or many other plants?


 I believe that she was just referencing someone elses post, she wasnt saing that she thinks theres a difference/wutever... your talking about last couple lines in her post right.. 
"*When I thought of all the planning and preparation and care tending I did when I received 13 clones for the very first time...it was like a surgical procedure and 12 of them are healthy and thriving today... hmmph...heard that you can take clippings of mj plants just like you do regular plants my ass. LOL"

the italics part is a quote from another person.....


*


Airwave said:


> Would you believe me if I told you that I don't smoke cannabis?


 Sure id believe you, Unless your a Liar....


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I believe that she was just referencing someone elses post, she wasnt saing that she thinks theres a difference/wutever... your talking about last couple lines in her post right..
> "*When I thought of all the planning and preparation and care tending I did when I received 13 clones for the very first time...it was like a surgical procedure and 12 of them are healthy and thriving today... hmmph...heard that you can take clippings of mj plants just like you do regular plants my ass. LOL"
> 
> the italics part is a quote from another person.....
> ...


 so wait... you're trying to tell me that blue jeans is a chic?? damn, lol.. who knew.. i think everyone should make it obvious like me.. racerBOY, LOL.. should be mandatory, ms blue jeans, mr cmt1984, lol.. j/k


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so wait... you're trying to tell me that blue jeans is a chic?? damn, lol.. who knew.. i think everyone should make it obvious like me.. racerBOY, LOL.. should be mandatory, ms blue jeans, mr cmt1984, lol.. j/k


 LoL.... i didnt even realize it when i was writing......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 17, 2011)

Mr. Here. Lol. Yeah bluejeans is a growing grandma fro
Maine. 
The part that made me say that is at the end she said"my ass". It through me off


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm not seeing the big deal with GDP.





Airwave said:


> Would you believe me if I told you that I don't smoke cannabis?


How could you ever get it if you dont smoke !!!!!!!


----------



## Airwave (Nov 17, 2011)

I read up on GDP and simply don't see the big deal.

I smoked everyday for about 6 years. All day, every day. Now it's a very rare thing for me. I love to grow good bud though. I definitely get more satisfaction out of growing it than I ever got out of smoking it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what's in bodhis Tiger Melon? He sent me a pack of flying tiger( tiger melonXa11)


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 17, 2011)

The name says it all, its the grandaddy of all purps.

You can never read and understand the dankness. Gdp is triple bagger is there a skunk in this movie theater weed.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

I dont usually 12/12 from seed or such young clones, but i had to due to circumstances on a bunch o' plants... and They just look so , well .... Cute.... 
And here the Bagseed Sativa ("SwanK"... I think i may keep the name Gud....) some better pics.. its hard to see but its foxtailing...





Damn thing goin on 13 weeks... Two took branches off her already, fantastic smoke... cant wait for the finished product.. I wish i had more than just the 1 seed.. Im tempted to have my friend buy a few bags of the same swhaag that hes been buyin for years, so i can get a few more of these suckers for storage (too bad theyd prob never look like this girl).... I would re-veg if it wasnt such a long flower.....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 17, 2011)

GDP....yawn. Not a big fan of most purples although Black Domina was pretty damn good. Usually really small yielders too. It sells like hotcakes thoughView attachment 1892851


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> This may be off topic but did anyone see High Times this month? TGA Subcools Cheesequake was in the top 10???? Now I've grown Cheesequake, and it was nice, but the high is much much superior on my Qrazy Train. Cheesequake is one of TGA Subcools strains that I wont order again (and I always got something by subcool growing, best seeds and smoke!). Out of all of Subcools amazing strains i'm just shocked that Cheesequake is the one that made the top 10. Something fishy, or maybe I just don't like cheese.


I thought CQ was shit too, no where near the potencey I was after and all in all I was hugely disappointed tbh. Put me off TGA altogether now too....


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

got the first of my two attitude orders today in the post..  didn't open it up to see what free connoiseurs i got yet...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get?? 

Chemmy Jones?? Hit me up fella we'll chat


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??What you get??
> 
> Chemmy Jones?? Hit me up fella we'll chat


 nah, i got a pack of sssdh... 

and i got a pack of the wtf are they called the chem x gdp's.. some odd ass name i forget already..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> nah, i got a pack of sssdh...
> 
> and i got a pack of the wtf are they called the chem x gdp's.. some odd ass name i forget already..


Aw shucks that kinda sucks, Tardis got hermies from his SSSDH mate. And was it Grandoggy Purps by any chance. ..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Aw shucks that kinda sucks, Tardis got hermies from his SSSDH mate. And was it Grandoggy Purps by any chance. ..


 who's sssdh did tardis have? was it rez's??

and no, i'll find the name in a second, hold on. purple chedder?? that shit don't sound right.. let me go check.. fuck man, i hope i didn't get the wrong shit..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

damn, it's right, i just can't read, lol.. it's not purple cheese, but purple cheech, lol.. they're the right ones..

and of course the straight casey jones sold out before i got my hands on them skunk, you know i was all over them if not..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bluejeans I'm glad that you have learned from the wealth of knowledge and exp. here. But I am confuse about something you said. What do u feel is different about cloning any other plant?
> And did u know that you can graft cannabis plants just like apple trees or many other plants?


First of all, I was wicked high when I typed that...and the way the other poster framed their statement just struck me as hilariously funny...it was so...<drawing a blank here>...perhaps it was the context as though she were the first person to ever think of cloning weed...

And no, it's not really any different than cloning other plants, but seriously, I don't have philodendron growing in my bathroom...apples either. I guess it was because I was SO much more vested in the outcome of the plant that it feels different to me. I had 13 clones of Northern Lights x Blueberry. If I f'd up the process and they all died, I'm out a lot of weed! If I f up taking a cutting from a philodendron, and it dies...big deal. WalMart carries them all the time and every damn office has one. I can get another.

Anyhow Karma... weed makes me ramble...LOL


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so wait... you're trying to tell me that blue jeans is a chic?? damn, lol.. who knew.. i think everyone should make it obvious like me.. racerBOY, LOL.. should be mandatory, ms blue jeans, mr cmt1984, lol.. j/k


*BLUEJEANS* is a *GIRL*

      ​


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, it's right, i just can't read, lol.. it's not purple cheese, but purple cheech, lol.. they're the right ones..
> 
> and of course the straight casey jones sold out before i got my hands on them skunk, you know i was all over them if not..


 they mustve restocked them cuz the GrateFull Casey's are available right now... Those are the ones i grabbed right off the bat...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> so wait... you're trying to tell me that blue jeans is a chic?? damn, lol.. who knew.. i think everyone should make it obvious like me.. racerBOY, LOL.. should be mandatory, ms blue jeans, mr cmt1984, lol.. j/k


Can't remember where now...but one board I was on actually had the little male/female symbols by everyone's name. I thought that was cool.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Can't remember where now...but one board I was on actually had the little male/female symbols by everyone's name. I thought that was cool.


 that is pretty sweet actually... not that it really matters one way or another, i was only fucking around with my earlier post, but sometimes it would be nice to know if you are talking to a man or ladie..
and i think it's fucked up how on here they automatically awesome you're a guy and put it as mr ganja regardless of who you are..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that is pretty sweet actually... not that it really matters one way or another, i was only fucking around with my earlier post, but sometimes it would be nice to know if you are talking to a man or ladie..
> and i think it's fucked up how on here they automatically awesome you're a guy and put it as mr ganja regardless of who you are..


Doesn't matter, most women are used to being treated like men regardless!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Doesn't matter, most women are used to being treated like men regardless!


 since when have women been treated as men?? the last i checked, they still get much lower wages for the same job, looked over for raises / promtion, etc etc etc.. not trying to start a war, just saying i don' think chics in this country, or any really, get the same treatment as men for the most part..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> that is pretty sweet actually... not that it really matters one way or another, i was only fucking around with my earlier post, but sometimes it would be nice to know if you are talking to a man or ladie..
> and i think it's fucked up how on here they automatically awesome you're a guy and put it as mr ganja regardless of who you are..


LOL, 20 years ago, it might have bothered me that people called me "dude" and "man" and "mate"... but here, I'm just so jazzed to be in such cool company, that I don't care! Besides that, at my age I look more like my avatar every day...LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> *BLUEJEANS* is a *GIRL*
> 
> ​


 She is my new best friend


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just got my secound cz order

Illuminati seeds: Irukandji fem.
Tcvg: homewrecker v1 reg.

Freebies
Tcvg: shit mix 09 x5 beans reg. whatever that is?
Swazi f2 x3 beans reg.
G13 haze x nycd x g13 haze ecsd x3 beans reg.
Ssh x c99 x3 beans fem


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueJ, I call you mate & sista but really I'm adopting you as my ganja granny. Hope you don't mind but I think it's really cool your doin what your doin at your age, and I'll still be kicking out the fire for my grankids too all being well lol. If I ever get that far...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 17, 2011)

someone asked. 
& i like to make the grill hot before i throw them chops down.

i like my dinner guests to feel comfortable & enjoy a tastey experience.

here go a few shots of the exact trainwreck cut in my stash ...sent to my kitchen from a homie on opengrow.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 17, 2011)

Hell yeah gud she's super frosty


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> since when have women been treated as men?? the last i checked, they still get much lower wages for the same job, looked over for raises / promtion, etc etc etc.. not trying to start a war, just saying i don' think chics in this country, or any really, get the same treatment as men for the most part..


I never said they shouldn't, quite frankly I feel most people in our fair nation are treated equally lousy...regardless of gender.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> someone asked.
> & i like to make the grill hot before i throw them chops down.
> 
> i like my dinner guests to feel comfortable & enjoy a tastey experience.
> ...



Looks quite tasty...nice work!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 17, 2011)

its not my work. same exact cut.

but i will relay the message. 
& the blue dream he sent (the 2nd time now) is outta this world good.

my friend is very much into true organic gardening... with the machine that spins the tea slurry stuff, reusing soil, bene insects for controls, & more.

dude rocks it consistenty & grows mad strains ...in a way similar to skunkmunkie ...expertly.

too funny cause i saw you pot snobs dissing your lord and savoir OGR and clone onlys ...but then... clammer for them hot cakes & syrup real quick.

^ shit grow homies nothing wrong with adding a winner to the stable.

dont hate, smoke out & appreciate!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

Your makin me blush gk mate , I wish I was an expert my friend. I just put 100% heart in and it repays me back sweetly as you see.
Thanx for the love brother 

And you leave our lord & master raskal alone you big bully you


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

damn i'm ever the stoner.. i never remember wtf it is that i order, so every time i open up a bean delivery, it's like xmas all over..

i had wanted that blue tara from bodhi as it was a limited drop, and sounded super killer to me, but i thought that i hadn't gotten it, then i was super pissed cuz i see it's sold out now.. so i opened up my order, and low and behold, what do i have in that bitch?? an 11 pack of the blue tara, score one for the good guys, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 17, 2011)

skunkie, are you still rocking the 11/13 light cycle?

i've been doing that w/ the 1000w vert & coco setup for several months now.

noticing no loss of potency due the shorter light period. maybe jorge cervantes & ed rosenthal dont know it all.

^ hmmmmmmm

canna wizards?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> someone asked.
> & i like to make the grill hot before i throw them chops down.
> 
> i like my dinner guests to feel comfortable & enjoy a tastey experience.
> ...


That is simply beautiful!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

and damn, my dumb ass was trying to open up the breeders pack from sagarmatha as it was different then the last pack of beans that i got from them, ( strawberry d lites) so i was all curious to see what it was all about...

don't you know the damn puppy all comes running over the second i went to open them..i finally get the tape removed and the damn pack flies open and one of the beans went flying..
i searched around on the floor and was able to find it though.. score two for the good guys..


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> and damn, my dumb ass was trying to open up the breeders pack from sagarmatha as it was different then the last pack of beans that i got from them, ( strawberry d lites) so i was all curious to see what it was all about...
> 
> don't you know the damn puppy all comes running over the second i went to open them..i finally get the tape removed and the damn pack flies open and one of the beans went flying..
> i searched around on the floor and was able to find it though.. score two for the good guys..


Sounds like me and my Vanilla Kush seed...only I had to beat the cat to the punch... LOL Glad you found it! I did too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> are you still rocking the 11/13 light cycle?
> 
> i've been doing that w/ the 1000w vert & coco setup for several months now.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, saves an hour on the electric costs if anything lol. I've never noticed a drop in growth or potencey and the cycle works for me too tbh so I stick with it. Also I like to use the old grow books as a guidline really and go with what feels right to me and the current situation. I've come to learn there's no set text book cycle with this game too, the plants are living genetics after all


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

In addition to being the Ganja Granny (yes SkunkMunkie, you are officially adopted!) I also have aspirations to be the crazy cat lady. Gotta wait for my hubby to die first though...not a big cat fan. I told him one day that I was going to outlive him. He said, "Oh yeah? Why's that?" I just looked at him and said, "Cuz I *want* to!"


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> In addition to being the Ganja Granny (yes SkunkMunkie, you are officially adopted!) I also have aspirations to be the crazy cat lady. Gotta wait for my hubby to die first though...not a big cat fan. I told him one day that I was going to outlive him. He said, "Oh yeah? Why's that?" I just looked at him and said, "Cuz I *want* to!"


 the ganja granny thing is wicked cool blue jeans, but you don't want to aspire to be the cat lady do you?? lol.. i love cats, but those cat ladies seem to be way off of their rockers, and well, i'd hate to see you take that road, lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2011)

Be the crazy ganja tree lady instead, fill up the whole house up with weed and live in a tent outside in the yard.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 17, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> the ganja granny thing is wicked cool blue jeans, but you don't want to aspire to be the cat lady do you?? lol.. i love cats, but those cat ladies seem to be way off of their rockers, and well, i'd hate to see you take that road, lol..


I'm afraid dear, that ship has sailed...I already have two very large, very verbal, very insane cats (in my 900 square foot mobile home with 3 adults--one of which is pregnant and a toddler every weekend.) If that's not crazy I don't know what is!

We have two bathrooms for all them folks, and I stole one of them for my very own to grow in. I have the large garden tub filled with two DWC buckets and 6 soil pots. SOME times I let Himself "go" in there, but not often, and not if I'm working in there. He is allowed to shower in there, but only because my girls need the humidity right now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2011)

BlueJeans... I Swear to god my Mom would be just like you If my Dad werent around to be Like NO!!....


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> This may be off topic but did anyone see High Times this month? TGA Subcools Cheesequake was in the top 10???? Now I've grown Cheesequake, and it was nice, but the high is much much superior on my Qrazy Train. Cheesequake is one of TGA Subcools strains that I wont order again (and I always got something by subcool growing, best seeds and smoke!). Out of all of Subcools amazing strains i'm just shocked that Cheesequake is the one that made the top 10. Something fishy, or maybe I just don't like cheese.


i'd take ANYTHING high times says with a grain of salt. they're a magazine. you get props in magazines by "playing the game" (buying advertising). i talked to someone once who had their own line of a product, and couldn't even get it reviewed by a magazine devoted to that product until he bought so much advertising. just like the cannabis cup, i'd be inclined to think it works just like politics... you wanna get some PR, you gotta pay for it.

i'm sure at least a few here are familiar with rants in forums against KC brains' gear, but his mango was in a high times top 25 strains of all time list making me wonder what's up with that.

if you read up on the cannabis cup, you'll see implications made about politics there too. if you want to know the REAL lowdown on any strain, just read about it from as many commoners as possible or share your own experience. sure, i bet some reviews are fakes, but no breeder can be everywhere and if their gear sucks, they'll get shouted down. there'd be riots in the streets i think if anyone posted a "greenhouse is the greatest breeder in the world!" thread or a "shop at BC bud depot!" one.

fortunately for TGA though, his gear does hold up to peer review. those comments are actually the first negative ones i've heard about anything of his, but you jilly bean review confirmed what everyone else seems to say... his stuff is above average at worst.



> *Whats the story behind cannabiogen gear? never hear much about them*


i haven't really seen anything said about them other than a few years ago regarding destroyer when someone that tried it said it didn't live up to the quality you'd expect from columbian & thai and that it was just decent, but not spectacular. actually, the review was very disheartening to me as i popped a woody when i heard about the strain and saw that crystal shiny bud closeup. i wish there were more reviews out there too. i know i was jealous of a forum member that got a 5 pack of destroyers as freebies when i got kush freebies i wasn't enthused about. i'd definitely grow it if i could, but wouldn't buy it without some raves.


----------



## itslogics (Nov 17, 2011)

Cannabiogen is a pretty reputable company, their peyote purple is really a pre98 bubba kush purple pheno, and their Chitral kush is pretty legit too, but I don't know much about their other strains really. I've followed up on a few grows that was done with their gear, and haven't really heard anything bad including destroyer.

Cannabiogen also posts on another forum pretty frequently.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

View attachment 1893612View attachment 1893613


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 1893612View attachment 1893613


Is this a herm or a pollinated plant?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Is this a herm or a pollinated plant?


Its a male Cinderella all full of THC...thing blows my mind


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Its a male Cinderella all full of THC...thing blows my mind


Definately a male to breed with.. It just blew my mind


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Definately a male to breed with.. It just blew my mind


 hes gonna do some gizzin on a few cuts i have this grow...its all in my journal bro

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/463821-house-sativa.html


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 18, 2011)

if you only have one person's opinion to go by for any strain, you can't be sure what it's about, especially if they don't give ALL of the specifics, good & bad like the person here that doesn't like TGA gear because they don't like getting high. that's SOOOOOOOOO opposite of me! LOL

thanks for adding a few pennies to cannabiogen. whoever had tried destroyer didn't hate it, they just didn't see it as the best strain in the world. i wish i could remember exactly what they said. it was something along the lines of "don't believe the hype" like a couple people were saying about arjan's hazes, but then again, some growers have access to pure stuff not in any seedbank and i'm sure it's a lot easier to find top quality smoke in mendocino.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey guys any clue as to whats in tcvg 09 shit mix freebies?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 18, 2011)

There's a post that lists what it is in tcvgs sub forum

Edit: msg from bodhi

Re: burger bud

burger bud.....lol.. ts a strain that smells just like burgers, warm toasted bun burgers, warm toasted bun and meat.. burger bud is a11g x a11g x vietnamese/nevilles haze enjoy... b

So ill be running green crack x a11x a11x vietnamese/nevilles haze.

Looks like bodhi was tryin to bring down the flower time on vietnamese/nevilles or doin a a11 genius pheno bx.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

dipped into the stash a lil bit

Mr Nice Mango haze , Peak Kushberry and Peak Skush (PK x Skunk#1)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> There's a post that lists what it is in tcvgs sub forum


I searchedif you got a link that would be great


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah mate, saves an hour on the electric costs if anything lol. I've never noticed a drop in growth or potencey and the cycle works for me too tbh so I stick with it. Also I like to use the old grow books as a guidline really and go with what feels right to me and the current situation. I've come to learn there's no set text book cycle with this game too, the plants are living genetics after all


i do 11/13 as well. ran a test when i first upgraded to my new grow room...i left the old one on 12/12 and started the new one on 11/13 and saw no difference in the two...so i went with the cheaper route....one less hour a day really starts to add up.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> I searchedif you got a link that would be great


http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=644


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 18, 2011)

dude come on.... 

nd that Burger Bud sounds great... The smell of fresh Burgers lingering throughout the crib... Mmmm...Mmmmm... Good


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 18, 2011)

I swear my OG graze mama has personality. Every night it looks all droopy and shit. Like its thirsty or something. But it's not. Then by the time the lights come back on its standing up all tall leaves reaching up towards the light. Only plant in my garden that does this. Anyone else ever have a plant do that?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I swear my OG graze mama has personality. Every night it looks all droopy and shit. Like its thirsty or something. But it's not. Then by the time the lights come back on its standing up all tall leaves reaching up towards the light. Only plant in my garden that does this. Anyone else ever have a plant do that?


That's pretty normal behavior IMO. I noticed that years ago that when it's time for the lights to go off they drop, i believe releasing content back into the medium and,just before the lights go on they reach for the light. I assume that's why they say it's better to harvest in the morning before the lights go on.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> dude come on....
> 
> nd that Burger Bud sounds great... The smell of fresh Burgers lingering throughout the crib... Mmmm...Mmmmm... Good


Just had a non smoking buddy tell me that my WWxBB smelled like hamburgers as i smoked it yesterday?
Lol

I don't smell that at all...


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I swear my OG graze mama has personality. Every night it looks all droopy and shit. Like its thirsty or something. But it's not. Then by the time the lights come back on its standing up all tall leaves reaching up towards the light. Only plant in my garden that does this. Anyone else ever have a plant do that?


I've seen some of my plants do this too. I've read that plants sleep at night. No clue if that's true or not but it made sense after seeing a few droop at night and perk back up in the morning.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 18, 2011)

you know what.
i dig solid experience.

on my way to the lab in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 to change all the timers to 11/13.

veg is 20/4 in my main tent as i'm finding some dark not only saves $ but the plants just look better imo.

my thinking is plants need dark time since they shift processes ...from daytime sugar making to night time transpiration.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> BlueJeans... I Swear to god my Mom would be just like you If my Dad werent around to be Like NO!!....


Then I need to talk to your Mom...cuz my husband would be the same way ... if he knew everything....


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Be the crazy ganja tree lady instead, fill up the whole house up with weed and live in a tent outside in the yard.


Actually have you read the story in my journal that goes with my profile pic? That lady is my truest hero...at 90 years old, she had 170lbs dry in her garden shed. Okay so she got arrested...I'll try not to follow _exactly_ in her footsteps...but she had it going on!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 1893612View attachment 1893613


Hey, he's sexy!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah I've seen plants droop a little. But this one is crazy. The first couple times I noticed it I was like wtf? Couldn't figure it out. Then I noticed it went with the light schedule. 

Gonna switch my timers tonight too. If u guys say it's all good I trust u. Even though all I ever see any u posting pics of is that gross sticky dense herb. Maybe if I combine this tech with my skill and exp I'll be able to get some sweet airy nonsticky goodness!!!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey, he's sexy!


He's feminine lmfao


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 18, 2011)

You should name him Snowman Dizzle, cuz he's got big frosty balls...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> You should name him Snowman Dizzle, cuz he's got big frosty balls...


Nah Cinderella man fits perfect


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 18, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> you know what.
> i dig solid experience.
> 
> on my way to the lab in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 to change all the timers to 11/13.
> ...


 yah, i have read ages ago that plants grown under 24 hours of light vs plants grown under 18 hours of light would grow 33% faster, so seeing this naturally i tried it.. i'm pretty sure it was jorge cerventes who said this..
then for some reason i don't remember, i switched to 18 / 6 and i think the plants look much better and have a somewhat faster growth rate as well..
just my $.02..


----------



## althor (Nov 18, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i have read ages ago that plants grown under 24 hours of light vs plants grown under 18 hours of light would grow 33% faster, so seeing this naturally i tried it.. i'm pretty sure it was jorge cerventes who said this..
> then for some reason i don't remember, i switched to 18 / 6 and i think the plants look much better and have a somewhat faster growth rate as well..
> just my $.02..


 Yep I did the same thing. To me plants look much healthier and seem to grow better overall with a dark period. I didnt care for 24/0 at all.


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2011)

althor said:


> Yep I did the same thing. To me plants look much healthier and seem to grow better overall with a dark period. I didnt care for 24/0 at all.


I do 24h of light. It causes them to grow up more slowly but they get wider with longer arms. My plants get super wide bushy looking. The darkness allows theplant to stretch, but I rather let all the stretching happen in flower instead since I flower outdoor. 24h keeps the plants short and wide and if you top gives you better multiple tops imho. Of course when I put them out to flower they stretch like mofos, but no ceiling means no worries.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've done 24/0, 18/6 and 20/4...I like 20/4 best....I've seen no benefit to running them 24 hours...and if I had higher wattage lights I'd go down to 18/6.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 18, 2011)

I veg with 8 four ft long t5. 18/6.


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I veg with 8 four ft long t5. 18/6.


I have yet to find a timer that can handle my lumitek 1000w digital ballast. Normally I try a timer and my fuse turns off.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I've seen plants droop a little. But this one is crazy. The first couple times I noticed it I was like wtf? Couldn't figure it out. Then I noticed it went with the light schedule.
> 
> Gonna switch my timers tonight too. If u guys say it's all good I trust u. Even though all I ever see any u posting pics of is that gross sticky dense herb. Maybe if I combine this tech with my skill and exp I'll be able to get some sweet airy nonsticky goodness!!!! Fingers crossed.


I'm in! I've read the debates back and forth on 18/6 vs 20/4 so my girls have been at 19/5 all along. This weekend, I'm making the switch to 11/13 for flowering. Although, I'm going to miss them... I have personally been on 19/5 pretty much all month myself. I've been there when the lights come on (or within a half hour after) and I'm usually staring at them when the lights go off.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 18, 2011)

tardis said:


> I have yet to find a timer that can handle my lumitek 1000w digital ballast. Normally I try a timer and my fuse turns off.


That doesn't make sense. Electronic ballasts use about 9 amps. Most cheap timers are 15 amp. I just bought two cheap digital ones for $12 a piece from PLH. They are 15 amp. Sounds like something else is wrong to me


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 18, 2011)

There.are plant functions that only occur at night.

I believe all living things need to sleep. They can go without sleep, but they'll be all strung out and seeing shadow ppl after a while lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm with Lastwood, Plants need a dark cycle to sleep.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> You should name him Snowman Dizzle, cuz he's got big frosty balls...


 He goes by many names, frosty big balls is my handle in the cold weather 



wyteberrywidow said:


> He's feminine lmfao


 Its deff not a manly man lol



Bluejeans said:


> Hey, he's sexy!


 Yeah he is, hes a freak












I also use 24h veg lighting....id use 18/6 if i didnt run T5s tho


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Airwave said:


> http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=644


Thanks airwave thats a huge list of shit lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 18, 2011)

Girls don't have it worse than guys, they can have the world on a silver platter if they want, it just depends how slutty they wanna be.

Girls get treated way better imo. I don't believe there is any job that a woman can't get. Its not the 60s. Ladies run company's, judge court cases, and perform brain surgery.

But the power of the pussy is the most powerful of all.

No offense to anyone.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Girls don't have it worse than guys, they can have the world on a silver platter if they want, it just depends how slutty they wanna be.
> 
> Girls get treated way better imo. I don't believe there is any job that a woman can't get. Its not the 60s. Ladies run company's, judge court cases, and perform brain surgery.
> 
> ...


 
No truer words indeed.......


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, it seems that way until you think about the fact that this power only works on men. Just watch women in the workplace compete with each other or a female boss with female workers. Meowroarscratchclawspit! That hire me 'cause I'm attractive shit doesn't work on chics, lol.


TheLastWood said:


> Girls don't have it worse than guys, they can have the world on a silver platter if they want, it just depends how slutty they wanna be.
> 
> Girls get treated way better imo. I don't believe there is any job that a woman can't get. Its not the 60s. Ladies run company's, judge court cases, and perform brain surgery.
> 
> ...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 18, 2011)

> *Girls get treated way better imo. I don't believe there is any job that a woman can't get. Its not the 60s. Ladies run company's, judge court cases, and perform brain surgery.*


but gals DON'T want to be treated good! they want a bad boy to put them in their place. treat a woman well, and she'll run the other way, but tell a woman you hate her guts and to go play in traffic, and you can't get rid of her. why do you think so many women are into bondage & spanking? heck, i dated one gal for a minute who had rape fantasies. she was bad GF material, but man was she an animal in the sack with strong bucking hips! LOL

once, at work, i saw two women comparing notes on how tight a leash their boyfriends kept on them and what they wouldn't let them do all the while giggling a little at how "under the thumb" they were. if women really DID like being treated nice, then nice guys wouldn't finish last. they PARTICULARLY want "bad boys" when they go into heat. it's a scientific fact from a study i read a few years ago.

it IS true though that women CAN be experts at manipulation. i knew a gal that was really good at flattering people to get her way with sweetness.

there are exceptions to every rule, but one gal i knew was more honest than most. (she was into extreme masochism BTW) she said _"find a nice rich guy that's easy to manipulate and fuck the gardener"_


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 18, 2011)

My hash bags finally got here lol, now to get to work on making some of my own bubble for the first time ever. I love learning something new, esp' when there's a toke reward at the end of it


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> My hash bags finally got here lol, now to get to work on making some of my own bubble for the first time ever. I love learning something new, esp' when there's a toke reward at the end of it


That's right bro. Where did you get your bags if you don't mind me asking? Or is this something I can get from the grocery store?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 18, 2011)

I got some cheap ones from Amazon. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gallon-Herbal-Extracts-Bubble-Hash/dp/B004X4K35G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321672422&sr=8-1


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 18, 2011)

you can get bubble has bags from almost any head shop. they're specialized though. they come in several sized threads with the idea that you start with the coarsest and keep working to finer & finer ones until you get to the right size to collect your resin glands. you could easily make them out of different silk screens, but it just seems easier to get them already made. 

here's a pretty good video to give you the basics on making bubble hash. it'll make it clear to you what's actually going on and why you'd want to buy a kit.
[video=youtube;0Ln49vSMc-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ln49vSMc-o[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

is that you in the video? nice tits


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 19, 2011)

Hazy is the Martha Stewart of cannabis.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 19, 2011)

This chick again spreading misinformation about mj and abusing plants? Every time I see this lady I want to smack her, lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

im sorry to report... i got mites from a flip & grill.

no flips on any new gear i got for at least 45 days.

1st time in 21 years. 

i've have the situation quite contained... uber contained ...as a real professional keeps a quarantine space (tent).

still... BIG question for the crew : i mixed out $15 bucks of azamax hit em hard. 

then neem'd them after that. 

left the window open & had temps in the 16c range all night to slow em down.

BUT

i wake up today with an overwhelming penchant to just toss all these cuts in the trash rather than save them.... trainwreck, blue dream, j1, and ecsd all in the garbage?

mites are so prolithic. & im torn. 

never doing biz again with a longtime friend as a result but this isn't about trying to have strains as much as its about not getting my personal stuff infected.

your thoughts?

my ability = i can save them easy
my thoughts = even after $15 in chem, toss em


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 19, 2011)

From what little I know of you I say toss em and start over.
You have higher standards then some of us

Otherwise they will rent space in your head for days and weeks

The future for new bean strains is bright, prepare yourself for clean grow with new strains

Me? I would keep them with pride  mites and all


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a hard one dude, but go with your instinct and get rid of them. Otherwise you will worry and second guess yourself. Not worth an infested grow room over a few clones. Good luck, fukin little devil spawn bastards.


gudkarma said:


> im sorry to report... i got mites from a flip & grill.
> 
> no flips on any new gear i got for at least 45 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

damn.

i hate to give up but i agree.

imma wait for one or two more responses. and go with a majority.

my skills is up.
very very very very UP.

but these little fuckers, if they try and stay for a while, can ruin me & my production model.

so far it looks like trash is the best option.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

fuck it.

done. trashed.

damn i wanna cry.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> fuck it.
> 
> done. trashed.
> 
> damn i wanna cry.


I can only imagine how hard that must have been.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't worry you did the right thing.

Mites got me last year.
It was a 3 month asskicking.
They won, so went scorched earth an cleaned out the cab.

Looking back it was the right decision..


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Gud. I sure do hate those rotten little bastards. I think you made the right move as well.


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss. BUT this is a new begining for you and now you can have whatever strains you want where you want in your growspace.  Its a good day to reinvent your collection.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy Shit gk, mite attack!!

A good job your always on point fella, it's a heartbreak but you'll bounce back stronger than ever. Shit you've beaten tougher challenges this year mate, so I know for a fact you will


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I made a n00b mistake again. Lost a bunch of seeds to pushing the seed too deep in the coco puck. SO there go a bunch of seeds down the drain, luckily a TGA Plushberry and Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba survived and sprouted despite my stupid thinking. I say stupid because i've done it before and then realized it then had to start over new seeds, and i'm going to have to do it again. It sucks to make the same stupid mistake because you forget about the last time you popped some seeds.

ANyway what do you think of this as a mix, I"m going to grow a couple Spacebombs so I can find a male (I loved the last one I grew straight fire). Gonna pollenate all my females with it.

What do you think of this as a group to grow for future smoke:
Spacebomb, Chocolate Rain, Pre98 bubba, Plushberry, Larry OG?


That sound like a good mix? unfortuantly if they turn male i'm gonna have to chop them, like I said I want a spacebomb male mainly to candy up the chocolate Rain so its more like a hersheys bar.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

That was the worst bubble making video I've ever seen.

#1. DO NOT grind up your weed/trim before making bubble. Hers was ground into powder, and at this point you are garaunteed to have more plant matter in your hash. (Idiot god!)

#2. I NEVER use a paint mixer or drill. I understand some ppl have physical limitations and it stirring a bucket of thick ice water can be hard, that's why I said I Never do it.

so she grinds up her pot, uses a paint mixer, then says "don't stir too hard or you will get plant matter in it"

Well no shit.

There's enough good bubble making vids that going out of your way to make a shitty one is retarded.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> That was the worst bubble making video I've ever seen.
> 
> #1. DO NOT grind up your weed/trim before making bubble. Hers was ground into powder, and at this point you are garaunteed to have more plant matter in your hash. (Idiot god!)
> 
> ...


 It kinda matches his other posts, useless, retarded and a waste of time, i wish hed crazy glue his hands together so he cant post anymore


----------



## althor (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> It kinda matches his other posts, useless, retarded and a waste of time, i wish hed crazy glue his hands together so he cant post anymore


Misinformation is his only consistency.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

althor said:


> Misinformation is his only consistency.


 good point, he is very consistant in that dept


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 19, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> you can get bubble has bags from almost any head shop. they're specialized though. they come in several sized threads with the idea that you start with the coarsest and keep working to finer & finer ones until you get to the right size to collect your resin glands. you could easily make them out of different silk screens, but it just seems easier to get them already made.
> 
> here's a pretty good video to give you the basics on making bubble hash. it'll make it clear to you what's actually going on and why you'd want to buy a kit.
> [video=youtube;0Ln49vSMc-o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ln49vSMc-o[/video]


Shit comes out looking like...well...runny shit. For someone who claims to know all, go buy some dry ice.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

ha ha ha ha ha.

y'all some consistently witty folk.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 19, 2011)

just got my first 20 LeiaOG. they were harvest on August 29, 2011. says on the pack. fucking awesome ! love you gage green. ill blow you if you want. 
waiting a few weeks so i can move my plushberries and AOS to flwer. then popping all 20!!!!! so pumped.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

its too bad I didn't get in on that. I'm pretty excited about blazing blues but I won't have time for a while. I have 10 green crack x burger bud (a11xa11x vietnamese/nevilles haze

And 10 purple urkle x appalachia. I suggested to name em purple hills (like in that eminem song) lol

I wanted to keep my jaffa cake female but I don't have room, and its sad because I don't think I'm gonna have room to keep my 2 pre 98 bubbas in veg.

I started vegging in 16oz cups. I gotta say, they are growing way slower. Even in coco. Idk has anyone else noticed this?

Soon as I transplant out of them they grow so much faster.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

lol...the eminem (actually D12) song goes....blue and yellow purple pills....not hills 

edit - yup, ive found the bigger the pot, the faster the growth...from what ive seen anyway...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

It says both 

I climbed the highest mountain, once or twice but whose countin, but nothin compares to these blue and yellow purple hills.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just got my leia og in the mail today


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> It says both
> 
> I climbed the highest mountain, once or twice but whose countin, but nothin compares to these blue and yellow purple hills.


The edited version say hill and un edited says pills


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> It says both
> 
> I climbed the highest mountain, once or twice but whose countin, but nothin compares to these blue and yellow purple hills.


yeah...its still pills there too lol.


edit - ahhhh...i see now, the edited version says hills. gotta love google...you had me second guessing myself...i know my eminem lyrics


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

Lol me too cmt. N I knew it said hills and pills, but I didn't realise one was the edited, just thought it was different in deifferent verses.


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

I Hope I get my Leia OG without ineruptoin soon.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 19, 2011)

The worst Hash Video Ive ever seen..... 
-Its called Bubble Hash Cuz the bags are called Bubble Bags
-Make sure to measure out your pot, but i wont tell you exactly why.. But do it anyway!!!!! 
- Make sure not to mix to hard, I like to use a 19volt cordless drill with a paint mixer attachment for this very reason....
- This disgusting mud hash looks like Indica weed, and this disgusting mud hash looks like sativa... I can telll!!

Great Vid, Thanks for the info!!!!!!!!!!

I havent germd any new shit for awhile cuz i thought i would haftoo close shop for a lil while, found out i wont... so now im all excited to Pop some Killer Genes and get somin goin..... I was gonna wait for my firestarters to arrive then add 20 of those to what i got... But i couldnt wait and pooped a NL... im such an impatient Bastard...

Also got two candidates goin for the CV comp.... decided to try some of my UFO's that have been pilin up....
(Nebula, and El ALquimista)

Finally got my Apollo-13 BX package after a 22 day trip from SAS... I can understand though... When stuff comes from UK it comes by Air and it basically is takin a plain straight here... but from CA its takin a truck with multiple stops along the way..... All that really matters in this Game is that they Arrive safe n sound....

Damn Gud that sux you got Mites..... The worst part is they came from a cut you got from someone else...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 19, 2011)

althor said:


> Misinformation is his only consistency.





laxfiz said:


> just got my first 20 LeiaOG. they were harvest on August 29, 2011. says on the pack. fucking awesome ! love you gage green. ill blow you if you want.
> waiting a few weeks so i can move my plushberries and AOS to flwer. then popping all 20!!!!! so pumped.


I just put AOS into flower three days ago. One of the smells ridiculously good already. It also has a weird mutation in the leaves. It shoots off a 10th leaflet randomly like every other leaf. Other than that one they are very similar. Might as well be clones.

And gud sorry for your luck bro. But u did the right thing. Fuck those little bastards. ESP the ones from out west. Those things eat pesticide for breakfast


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah I follow a 20k watt op on here, he had to start over cuz of a few infected clones. Major bummer. He tried everything. 

I asked bodhi what's in tiger melon for ya karma


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

came across a fine farmer rocking my romulan federation cut.

might have that back in the stable on monday.

*

mites. have me all noid and chewing off nails. 
but i did massive very depressing damage control. 
& i dont see them in my veg tent across the room.
maybe i'll get lucky. 

at least im not a fraud (cause i take your garden as serious as mine) & just flipped them infected cuts for these super rice and beans i had on lock with a few good chefs.

mr shapeshifter... wrong again douche bag.

other than that, i keep cleaning the room, one part or the other, twice a day with bleach and water. im changing clothes from veg to flower. and, doing other wierd anal shit like that. 

gonna stay vigilant.

pic : romulan , federation cut , grown by ganjaluva2009 :

sorry grapey haze not fluffy f*g nugz ... but a very sativa forehead crushing high


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I follow a 20k watt op on here, he had to start over cuz of a few infected clones. Major bummer. He tried everything.
> 
> I asked bodhi what's in tiger melon for ya karma


Thanks wood. I spoke with him on cannetics yesterday. I got the info. tigermelon is chem d x uzbekistani x a11g

Also I added OG graze and shoreline clones that I got from a great friend to the flower room


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 19, 2011)

> *Hazy is the Martha Stewart of cannabis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've only cross dressed ONCE when i was 4 years old man! LOL



> *What do you think of this as a group to grow for future smoke:
> Spacebomb, Chocolate Rain, Pre98 bubba, Plushberry, Larry OG?*


i'd like to hear smoke reports for any of that stuff, but particularly the chocolate rain & plusberry as i've considered those, but you always do nice detailed reports that really let you know if a particular strain is something you want to try yourself or not. DESPITE your report on how stoney jillybean is, i'm going to give the one bean i bought a try to say that i have. it sounds like it might be similar to skunk #1 in it's euphoric but stoney buzz.

it's too bad you can't get pure black cherry soda. THAT'S a strain i really would like to try as cherry is one of hjust a few fruit flavors i like. most berries are nasty tasting & bitter to me... raspberry & peach in particular.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone check out dj shorts azure haze? In stock at hd.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 19, 2011)

is that a new strain? i don't recall ever hearing about it. by it's name, it sounds like a blueberry haze. that's more my speed than blueberry for sure if that's what it is. i've seen happy blue moonshine & flo smokers before, so any haze in his line is at least worth trying once.

man, now i gotta look it up. i like the sound of it's name.

OK.. it's not a haze cross, but a SSH one... not as interesting sounding, but it's desription makes the buzz sound balanced.

there should be a law that anything with haze in it's name should be at least 50% haze. LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

nope but im on the way to peep it since dj is a legend.

my ? : anybody ever hear of, or try, an ozone generator as one of many methods to stop mites.

i've been reading that commercial growers use them to snuff out mite eggs.

i cant say what's what ...but i got mine blasting out ozone ...with a window open on a cold night. 

mites got me trippin. civilized yet like living in a barn. 

 got my russian fur cap on & smoking a pipe.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

hmmm... looks blue dreamy.
noted in write up too : http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/dj_short/AzureHaze.html

im not sure dj can improve on what i believe to be a top strain : blue dream

still thats nothing but shit talking cause its made by a master. i wonder how much work went into this cross. he's using a dare i say it... a clone only ssh ...& his blueberry indica male. okay so what?

however, i like dj as he uses some subjective factors in the determination process & rocks large selections.

& reading about azure makes me want to crack all the ladycane x blueberry e$ko sent me... but i just cracked the last 8 sage beans in search of a pheno that shows about 20% of the time. i think i have it but e$ko's been busy making shiva x amnesia haze. 

he's doing my selections so i get the same bomber he rocks (one dry zip per rooted cut)... is that rad or what?

good thing i can take a .jpg , show him, and he tells me which to cull. 
not even keeping any females but the exact one im after.

chopped another real nice sativa leaning female today. sorry grape nuts.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 19, 2011)

Dont listen to the misinformation hazey kook is spreading. Look it up urself fellas. Believe it or not he's way wrong again. Dude get the fuck outta here. No one wants yOu here. 

Gud. I don't think I've heard of ozone being used. But I do know they if u can crank the co2 crazy high like 12000 it will kill em. And not harm your plants.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 19, 2011)

i wish i had co2. 

but i dont.

grape nuts is killing me. 

& you are too dude... its like the herbal odd couple.

grape nuts is definitely the lazy sloppy slacker.

& karmas a bitch... is the anal retentive perfectionist.

the tension is sick & thick with it. 

makes me smile & my checks hurt.

but i definitely know who's herb i'd rather smoke... cough, karma


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

I have co2 n don't use it. I hate refillin my tank, and if you run at 1500ppm and then stop your plants will damn near stop growing. So you have to refill it. They get dependant on it.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 19, 2011)

> * anybody ever hear of, or try, an ozone generator as one of many methods to stop mites.*


 i don't know about that, but it doesn't live up to it's rep for odor control as i bought a used ozone tower and about all it did was fill my room with a strong metallic smell & taste.

i THINK it was mites' eggs that i was told about putting a bag over the soil in your flower pots and rinsing them off in the shower with a removable shower head by a dealer i showed my grow to that knew a few growers. it was either that, or fungus, but i could have sworn he said it was for mites. he was surprised at how healthy my gals were and asked if they were from seed. he made it sound like cuttings are easier to stress.

try looking it up to see if that works. i'd expect it works better before your plants are fully budded as you'd risk getting serious mold & bud rot too late into flowering.

eventually i'll get all the butt buddy trolls & instigators muted & be able to have civil discussions.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I have co2 n don't use it. I hate refillin my tank, and if you run at 1500ppm and then stop your plants will damn near stop growing. So you have to refill it. They get dependant on it.


Yea I had a problem like that once. Thank God for buprenorphine.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh and Gud that would take alot of ozone. Would not be very good for you. It's pretty health hazardous in the amount you'd need to sterilize a grow room. I use a Uvonair on a 15min/on and off cycle just for odor control thru midflower and there's times even that low exposure bothers me.. tightness in chest with prolonged exposure especially at night, coughing and plain disconfort.. not worth it IMO. Use a Neem application followed by Doktor Doom fogger, wait three days, repeat.. wait three days, repeat... etc.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 19, 2011)

C02 junkies! LOL

you know, when you say it like THAT, it makes a dude's claims telling me he watched his grower's gals literally perky up almost like balloons getting filled with air when the C02 was turned on. if plants get acclimated to extra C02 though, i could see them doing that even faster than thirsty plants pop back up.

i always thought C02 sounded like more trouble & expense than it's worth. plants have been getting by without it for millions of years and besides, C02 levels are higher these days and probably higher still indoors unless you're venting & pulling cool air. i just use a low tech C02 generator and breathe on my plants every day when checking their water levels and twisting their stems to stimulate better circulation when the plant repairs itself in the same way growers use oscillating fans, but quieter. i stopped using mine when it took to making clicking sounds in it's lockout button.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 19, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea I had a problem like that once. Thank God for buprenorphine.


There seems to be a common link between seed collectors and opiate addicts lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 19, 2011)

Seeds are as addictive as "smack"??.... Crackin and growing them is more addictive imo and I know H addiction. I think I plugged the gap with Mari tbh, and they say weed is a "gateway" drug lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> There seems to be a common link between seed collectors and opiate addicts lol


If there's one thing I've learned it's Drugs R Bad.. & don't try to bang your clonex. Shit isn't anything like the hurr. Woordd.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

dude you're like AIDS to a thread. i just dont get it. cant you put condoms on your fingers to keep from spunking up my monitor?

soon all regulars are gonna wither away from digital kaposi sarcoma. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaposi's_sarcoma

no offense grape nuts, but to even earn a single grain of respect you have to know 1) a true herbalist never runs out of herb , 2) your ranting on indica type plants is irrational, and 3) you like fluffy fag nugs & leaf trim.

^ i mean really dude.

have to say getting divorced, having my shit killed, threats of cops, and moving... all had me on the edge of herblessness ...but even then the hardcore grower we know as gudkarma had plants in boxes in the back of a truck while stuck in traffic. you feel me? 

please spare us your take on the flip game too. i cant image you've put out enough herb to even get feedback on product.

i smoke dank.
the street gets "product".
oddly, everything that leaves my lab is the former.
bongs, pipes, papers, and vapes are blessed by peeps like us. 

whether you bless yourself as a med card holder or you bless street corners or you bless friends, it'd all be shwag if we left it up to growers like you.

i for one am thankful for these dudes in this thread. combined these guys bring entire worlds of cultivation experience only few can appreciate.

learn to appreciate.

& you need to prove to the crew you get down. you cant diss guys that have been at this thread longer than me. you cant talk shit about dudes rocking multi cabinets, tents, and rooms. 

you cant compare "high vs stoned" to a bunch of rabid pot smokers.

if im accepted its cause i earned it. 
i grow. i show. i learn. i have opinion. i get banned. i keep pushing. i keep taking cuts. & i only respect the same. 

and if there are those that dont care to show it, there can be no doubt as to the integrity of someone who gets pork chops in the mail, peeps who exchange personal info for seed swaps, and peeps that share real lab experiences.

this thread is like a club. a crew. a group of serious cultivators. a group of sick seed collectors. a group of cut collectors. & a few interesting seedmakers.

this thread is fab cause you can ask ?s here without posting in open forum & get a legit answer from 3 or 4 guys that grow mad herbs, that make hash, or that have 10x more experience than me killing mites.

^ & nobody here would doubt my game ...but i still dont claim to know it all.

sometimes we riff, 99% of the time we dont.

imo, show me what you work with ...as many in this thread doubt you even plug cords into outlets.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 20, 2011)

That grape fella actually buys into the grand illusion he has created in his hazy mind


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 20, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> From what little I know of you I say toss em and start over.
> You have higher standards then some of us
> 
> Otherwise they will rent space in your head for days and weeks
> ...


That'd be my take too. 

I think you're too professional to spend your time on them, knowing that there are bigger and better rewards for your time. They are awesome strains, but it's not like its the last you'll see of good genetics, LOL.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL... Im readin over the thread while my morning Box is dissolvin under my Tongue... and then i start seein posts about Buprenorphine and the Common link between Opiate addicts and Seed Addicts...

Hhhmmmm... Im starting to see a pattern emmerge!.. But what is it?....

Quote: "everything Gud said... Bam!"

My El Alqumista shot his Tail... 


Headin out to buy a new flood tray and some pots... Those white botanicare ones look cool... 
(alot harder to "look" clean i would imagine)
*cant wait to have a real grow again..... it feels like a foster family in here.. 10 plants 10 strains...


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 20, 2011)

half this country is addicted to opiates, thank the system for that. so, its no wonder we find them here


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

flood tray?

hit lowes and grab a concrete mixing tray... if all you need is a 3x2.

ramcor is the brand, i think. 

about $12 (ish). very very thick abs style plastic. buy drain & fill from CAP or botanicare. 3/4 hole saw to make the holes.

done.

ebb table on the cheap. 

^ i have two next to each other under 800w of hps. 

i can pull 15 to 16 dry zips off these easy.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 20, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> flood tray?
> 
> hit lowes and grab a concrete mixing tray... if all you need is a 3x2.
> 
> ...


Is that one vertical bulb really keeping all those mothers going? What is it? A 1000w?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

hahahahhahaha.

bro that's my entire flower room. 

i have a master bedroom sized space devoted to my moms, cuts, rooted clones,and fresh cracked beans with another 2000w of light in various forms.

and i keep just 680w of light over my main mothers in a 4x4 tent. 
you can see those plants comming from veg are bushy mc bushes dude. 
no pics in the veg space today as i need to change clothes, fight mites, & the like. 

for a one guy op, i keep it cracking.

that 1000w hps vert is used to flower off old moms. why toss them? plants are rotated every day & they produce with just a few attention to details like rotating. win. win. & 100x better than chopping up & trashing plants i grew from seed or cuts given love for months. 

plus, with so many strains to choose, when a plant reaches a certain height im done with it. take some cuts to restart the process & toss her in flower.

growing on a cycle (chopping every 3 weeks) requires bushy low profile cut type plants & not big tall beasts. 

some plants i dont get time to cut & are flowered to keep my lights in veg just right, some plants (like plushberry or tahoe) aren't intented for the tables at all. they get grown & tested under the vert with cuts taken to restart the process. 

and, all new strains are flowered here first before ever going into production to see what they do.

i keep most of the herb from that vert light for myself. 

eventually i'll have a few set moms & just flower off 3 or 4 plants under the 1000w that are grown in veg for that purpose from my seed stash.

tables = flip
1000w = right now, extra love & experimental looking glass

even with all those plants under that light i snatch 1 dry zip per gallon of container. plus, they're all thrown down at different times so i get extra harvests every month. next week : houston shoreline (super dank) , NLB 50/50 pheno , & legion og all in 3 gal containers which = about 10 zips of seriously kind buds for my head ...or emergency flip. 

the tray is a 4x4 acting as a saucer , a 1000w light is good for 6x6. 
any issue there? 

i always make dense real nug type nugz. 
or its trashed or hashed.

win, win.

its like turning shit into gold under the 1000w.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gud.... Thx for the info....
I putem in my tents as a catch basin... So plants with diff. Nute regiments wont wick up each others runoff ... There alot better than individual saucers, thats what i was grabem em for right now...
I also do a hydro set-up every now nd again.. so it couldnt hurt to a have a few lying around......
(*i mean a few small flood trays instead of one big one...this obviously wouldn't happen with individual saucers)


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 20, 2011)

check out irievibeseeds.  nasty crosses! cant wait to try more.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Gud where do you keep finding that fruitrollitup dude? Your sigs from him are fucking classics that dude is my hero


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Gud where do you keep finding that fruitrollitup dude? Your sigs from him are fucking classics that dude is my hero


Your right, i havent read it yet but i think that is new(*not new, but still funnya s shit)..... That Fruit is hilarious!!..... every post he writes is gold...

Welcome back Puff.. sorry to hear bout your mites as well, guess its not a good week for the Seed Collectors....

You know, I use Ortho Home Defense Max around the outer boundaries of my room, then around my house, and around my windows if the room has em... every 3-5 months.... And its a great preventive measure... Barely a spec of dust on my Sticky-Thrip fly sheets.....
*its safe for pets nd stuff, but any insect that comes near me dies.. its like a force-field...


----------



## althor (Nov 20, 2011)

so here is a quote from our nutcase Hazey...
don't let anyone EVER say i've denied having issues! if you're laughing your ass off at the absurdity of all that... send a friend request... you get where i'm coming from and are friend worthy. if i've only pissed you off... i'll try to dream about running your ass over with a steam roller tonight bitch.


And keep in mind all that non-violence talk in Killing Fields thread.

I have seen him threaten to kill people more times than I can count. He has said he would like to kill every indica grower and smoker repeatedly.
Then says he wont grow killing fields because of the name. Went on a rant about violence on tv and in heavy metal....

This dude is so far out there its amazing. How he has managed not to be tossed in a mental ward is boggling.
No friends no family and to this day doesnt understand why, its every one else, not him...


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never had mites before! I had fruitfly looking muthafuckas from some ocean forest soil but that's it. Webs= your fucked total takeover


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 20, 2011)

althor said:


> This dude is so far out there its amazing. .


I was serious. That boy is convinced his delusions are real.  He is not your everyday troll


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I was serious. That boy is convinced his delusions are real.  He is not your everyday troll


 But think about this.... He said he put all contentious people on ignore...
Then who is he talking to?
lol... who buys one reg seed (jilly bean) and he expects a female.... if you didnt mind a male i understand... but seriously?

Ive never had Mites either... I meant for it to be used to stop bugs from ever getting in... nd it works too.. My dog probably tracks alls sorts of bugs into the house, and i just assume the ortho kills whatever he brings in....


I agree once you got webs, your screwed.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 20, 2011)

Puff sup bro welcome back. Sorry bout the mites. 
I love how u came back straight spraying trolls.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

puff as soon as im certain my mite drama is solved, and we square away an old rice & bean thing, i'll char you some chops on the grill. 

i still have plushberry, tahoe og, afghan kush, double white, lavander haze, chocolate mind melt, nl x bb, houston shoreline, hawgsbreath, & og graze all looking very clean & safe. 

tomorrow i should have some no pest strips for my tents as a preventative (please dont tell me about toxicity, i want extra dead mites) & cuts of romulan.

so far so good & im not seeing mites. i do wish i could buy only 25 to 50 ladybugs versus 5000 or whatver the smallest amount might be.

i have to take 40 cuts for myself real soon... so i'll be able to get a good read on my ladies and inspect every leaf... which in turn gives you time to clean & destroy.

we'll get you right.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 20, 2011)

Can we all just let it go?

Hazey, I promise everyone will stop bashing you, and you can stay and LEARN.

In return, stop trying to teach us things. I know you mean well, but a lot of the things you post are not true. And we don't like reading books that rant about nothing, or misinformation.

And also, don't start any post with "some dude told me" or "some dealer I showed my grow too and he's seen a few grows said"

^these guys don't know shit, and now you have some dealer that's probably going to jack you.

But if all else fails I can mute hazey or skip his posts. But then the next page is just trolling on hazey. We know guys. We know. I can't mute all of you tho so if you have to mute him do it pls..

Not trying to be a dick, u know ur my e fam. But it goes both ways. Were kinda ruining our own thread too.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Gud where do you keep finding that fruitrollitup dude? Your sigs from him are fucking classics that dude is my hero


ha!

ha!

ha!

i was thinking about trading fruitmcnutsack's quotes for beans.

most likely, i could increase my stash 1000 fold.

he was banned, came back, and banned again. potroast had it in for him. & changing ip addy was not in dudes skillset.

& for some reason fruitsack just pissed people off to the maximus.

royal f'ing rock kicking douche to the bag growing fluff nugz, living with his mom, master cultivator with zero headstash, no beans, no cuts, one light, & talking shit.

^ now you can be all the above ...i dont care ...just dont pop fly (talk shit) around true greenthumbs.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm done with online drama after my rant at raskal lol, That long winded post I just skipped through and ... 
Start a petetion thread and let Potroast see how many members are against him being here posting his nonesense and maybe he'll boot him, just a suggestion (pun intended HG ).


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 20, 2011)

fucking done!!!! 1170 acres of beans and corn are shelled, dried and in the fuckin bin! i fuckin love this feeling....now i work when i want...until spring planting. fuckin done!....i love sayin it 

now its time to smoke the last of the chem d and plushberry ive been savin.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Can we all just let it go?
> 
> Hazey, I promise everyone will stop bashing you, and you can stay and LEARN.
> 
> ...


 Ok ill happily unsubscribe to this thread and you can keep yur buddy Hazey...you can help him spread his bullshit around to and dilute the forums. Peace out


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Dizzle you can't unsub your av's put my frame back right! Plus your the resident c99 guy!!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

1% of the time we riff.

let's not let grape nuts take away our fun. 

i agree with lastwood though i tried my best to stay away. dude just drags me in with his rhetoric and just scratches my chalkboard with his thought processes.

i agree with dizzle too... as grape nuts is just not comming correct, giving bad advice, and might be growing more strains than all of us combined.

imo, i smell fakery. not even shy to say it. 

maybe we should take the grapey with the nuts?
maybe we shouldn't <== my position

hey just a few seconds ago i lost a ballast. & i got mites the other day. 

reconnected with a fine farmer & strain grower on the flip side too. 
he and i will hookup tomorrow swap kind bud, smoke out, trade cuts (sans mites), and finger fuck grow gear.

when life gives you grape nuts, smoke scissor has from legion og mixed with a little nl x bb ...and just east coast "fuggedaboutit" 

maybe one of y'all will post that pic of johnny cash flipin the bird... i love that image.

* i refuse to acknowledge ur existence anymore grape nuts till you show me grow pics *

other than that... love my e-family too. 

*
*

cmt 1100+ acres... wow... tons of work. you know all those fields by heart? i read a story the other day about guys getting killed in a grain elevator. you use one of those?


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 20, 2011)

dizzle, you must have misunderstood what I said. 

I don't know how you think he's "my buddy".

That was pretty trollish coming from you dizzle, I mean comin back with a respons that was so far off from what I was saying.

I hope its justg a misunderstandin dizzle, don't want u to go.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 20, 2011)

> *In return, stop trying to teach us things. I know you mean well, but a lot of the things you post are not true. And we don't like reading books that rant about nothing, or misinformation.*


WHAT exact misinformation am i spreading here exactly? when i pass second hand information on, i make a note of it. it's up to the reader to verify it for themselves or decide how "trustworthy" it is. if i were TRYING to mislead everyone like you make it sound, i wouldn't name my sources of info now would i? i file ALL second hand info away as "maybe... maybe not", but maybe because i'm always EXPECTING people to lie like most do casually every day.

i swear, people just don't get where i'm coming from or see everything in the same "matter of fact" way that i do. i pass second hand info on for WHATEVER the topic at hand is, say it's second hand info ASSUMING everyone has the ability to interpret it as and not facts. but then again... fox news gets away with flat out lying by making "someone said" shit up. trust me, i'm not making ANYTHING up here, just sharing what others have said. if it's a lie, it's THEIR lie, not mine. 

if something i say is wrong, CORRECT ME! i'd rather get it right. i thank people for giving me correct information like the TRUE definition of IBL as "inbred line" when i learned it as "inbred landrace" incorrectly not knowing any better.

i'm not here to try and act bigger and smarter than anyone like people seem to think i am. i'm actually a very HUMBLE person who has no problems admitting my shortcomings and things i've messed up because i value truth highly. i AUTOMATICALLY take ANYTHING anyone says as unreliable info until i see enough people in agreement or the facts behind a claim myself first hand. i guess most others are quick to believe whatever they're told and don't do much critical thinking.

PLEASE, any time i get information wrong, correct me! i'll look it up to verify it and try to remember the new info. i really DO want to help people here and share what i can from all of the reading i've done over many years trying to find strain information and especially share my own personal experience with the very FEW decent strains i've either been given or grown myself as NOTHING i've been able to buy from anyone has even met my standards of acceptable. if 4 of the very first strains i've grown can put a smile on my face, i'll just never get why pretty much everyone in the game for money refuses to grow anything even acceptable and just keep flooding the market with nothing but indica making SOME people quit smoking entirely like one that i ENLIGHTENED on the difference between high and stoned after he quit blazing because he thought it was HIS FAULT for not getting high anymore. that's an injustice that has to be rallied against.

i just rub people the wrong way because THEY see any attacks on the THINGS they love as personal when i don't let them define me personally and see them as SEPARATE from the person. if someone only likes getting stoned and hates getting high like poison... it doesn't have anything to do with my evaluation of them personally. it's just their personal tastes which everyone is entitled to as well as their opinions.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 20, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> WHAT exact misinformation am i spreading here exactly? when i pass second hand information on, i make a note of it. it's up to the reader to verify it for themselves or decide how "trustworthy" it is. if i were TRYING to mislead everyone like you make it sound, i wouldn't name my sources of info now would i? i file ALL second hand info away as "maybe... maybe not", but maybe because i'm always EXPECTING people to lie like most do casually every day.
> 
> i swear, people just don't get where i'm coming from or see everything in the same "matter of fact" way that i do. i pass second hand info on for WHATEVER the topic at hand is, say it's second hand info ASSUMING everyone has the ability to interpret it as and not facts. but then again... fox news gets away with flat out lying by making "someone said" shit up. trust me, i'm not making ANYTHING up here, just sharing what others have said. if it's a lie, it's THEIR lie, not mine.
> 
> ...


You do realise that a lot of people in here are stoned, right? Nobodies going to read all that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not to jump into this bit a drama but I did a little search into some other forums and it seems everyone of them
Has same issue with grape n---- why is that?


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Grape puss while I think it's good that your trying to help your in the wrong section. Stick to the newbie central threads. This thread is for collecting and spreading the seed knowledge. We exchange grow experience with each other and what seeds are dropping what seeds need to grown out and what needs to be tossed in the rubbish container. The regulars here are very knowledgeable. So help out the n00bs and leave us be. Thanks


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 20, 2011)

it's because i have it in for indicas, won't budge an inch for them, and piss people who grow for cash off because of my contempt for them too and their refusal to offer anything BUT indicas. when people start talking about me PERSONALLY too, i push back harder. 

i'm not a people person in general and REALLY don't get along with people when they play power games like EVERYONE does or when they talk shit and keep playing "change the subject" evading the points i'm making like the FACT that well over a dozen of the last dealers i've had over the ENTIRE past 25 years have done NOTHING to get me high and it only pisses me off and makes me hate their greedy guts. 

instead of staying on topic though... everyone gets their panties in a bunch over the tone i take instead of the underlying FACTS behind them and turn it into a poop flinging *"it's your fault that you can't find dealers that have sativa dominants"* social climbing mob mentality crap instead of ADMITTING the basic fact that 20 out of 20 or so dealers in a row ALL have the same kind of crap and that i shouldn't have to stand on a corner 24/7 begging & pleading to get high, not to mention any time i HAVE actually gotten high, i DID beg & plead to buy bud for top dollar even and wasn't able to score only adding to my bitterness and frustration at getting teased with a high every 10 years or so when EVERY dealer should offer BOTH high and stoned in a world that's just and fair. the streets aren't fair! it's not just ME that i'm fighting for either! i feel for EVERYONE out that that also wishes they could get high but can't just as i feel for everyone that's had their savings wiped out by corrupt banks, had their jobs outsourced, or that have to choose between food & medicine. 

i do not react well to injustice. i've ALSO been annoying people and pissing them off about their apathy towards the environment & lobbyists DECADES before occupy wall street started connecting all the dots for the otherwise apathetic sheep who ONLY care about an issue when it affects THEM.

when you stand up to human nature's CONSTANT social climbing and all of the evils it causes, you're going to make some enemies. people don't like it when you break their little corrupt games up.

BTW i won't be selling ANYTHING i grow, but WILL give anything beyond what i need away. i think that mindset is really common among growers who only seek quality where greed growers only see the plant as a product to try and make as much money out of as soon as possible with. it's just wrong and if you're honest with yourself, you KNOW it is... taking money giving AT LEAST 20% of the population that wants NOTHING to do with getting stoned what THEY want with a cocky "take it or leave it" attitude like the one given to *buddy232*


> *Me personally, I'm not a (heavy) indica person - but I have my reasons. Mainly because I have clinically diagnosed neurological problems... I'm sure you know enough at med's as to why sativa's help me better. I had the same issues with my "old" dealer before I became legal. A few times I would get a good sativa and request that he ask for it again. He would yell at me giving me all kinds of shit about how it wasn't that good, and sativas take too long to grow, are stringy with no bag appeal, etc.*


maybe YOU'RE apathetic to HIS suffering, but it only pisses me off. i've told EVERY dealer i've had the past 25 years to "fuck off!" for far less than that. apathy and lack of empathy are things that really piss me off too and the internet is a breeding ground for "it suck to be you!" assholes with some "how dare you question my greedy fucking empire?!" motives in grow forums. 

there's a REASON i say
_*"go with the flow"*_
is the single most evil saying in the entire english language. DON'T go with it! break it! kick it's ass and piss on it! it's only purpose is to enable assholes to screw others over and if you say it, you're either an asshole creating problems for SOMEONE, or a useless sheep turning a blind eye to said problems.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 20, 2011)

That's the problem hazey.

We want 1st hand info. We give 1st. Hand info, from personal experience.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy to report all 11 of my a11 second batch popped and are above ground. Don't know what happened last time. 

Puff u want chops for dinner I can fire up the grill too bro. We got love for u homie

Edit* I said bro twice it looked dumb. Switched bro number 2 to homie. Damn now I said it two more times. Will smoke bong rips and try to figure out how to rectify this


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

That's why I luv you nukkas!! Hahahah good peeps on this thread! I got some blueberry blast crosses coming from snowhigh seeds. Well the blueberry blast is from him but the crosses aren't. Hazey puss you should try and grab some blueberry blast from snowhigh seeds. I'm sure it's what your looking for. Blueberry blast = Here is a short list with some pics of the males and females that make up the lines.. purely for information purposes.

STRAINS:

BlueBerry Blast: Blue Dream x Johnny Blaze(male)

(female) The Blue Dream in this cross is the Super Silver Haze x Blueberry
*(male) * Johnny Blaze is Nevilles Haze x DJs Blueberry

A brief description of the Blue Dream in this cross. *This Blue Dream is a growers dream for sure. *The large yields of Blueberry encrusted colas with a slight blueberry skunk essence can be a smokers and growers dream. *These plants can be topped, bent and contorted and still push out large colas. *The Blue Dream can be feed heavily or not at all as in the photos above. *The high type is much like a Original Haze but with a nice relaxing body stone to go with the euphoric waves. *This strain has great bag appeal, great smell and taste of Blueberries with a connoisseur high expected only in long flowering strains.

Johnny Blaze is Nevilles Haze x DJs Blueberry, this strain was from Legends Seeds. *Neville's Haze is typically moderate to large yielding for a nearly pure sativa. *The buds are large, sticky, copious amounts of resin and a cardamon divine spice expelled from squeezed buds. *Truly for a all around strain its nearly perfect. *High type is soaring to trippy with some paranoia in some.

DJ Shorts Blueberry:

DJs Blueberry is a mix of Afghan, Chocolate Thai, Juicy Fruit Thai and Oaxacan. Blueberry is an amazing strain of the highest quality which offers great pain relieving qualities, great taste and balance of body stone and sativa.

This strain has been tested with great results and the great genetics have proven fruitful for those who have taken the plunge.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh my that sig is just too funny puff... I need that


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok now that ive read/skipped thru the bullshit......

Gud i found you a sack of 300 LadyBugs for 2.99 just Click Here --------> ...
With regular 3-5 day shipping its $8-
3 day air $30-
next day $35-
Not a bad option..........

Thats wassup Karma on the a-11's..... Seems like everytime you buy beans you pop the whole pack.. Your grow must be Massive!! Cant wait to see some pics.... and i remember some of the stuff your girl bought you so you must be havin fun.... 

If i only had the room..... i digress...

Damn CMT... theres not a man alive that can call you Lazy...

Also i agree we gotta get past this Tomfoollery and get back to whats important...
Posting this picture...


Also when i read through all of FruitHoNuts Posts a long time ago, i dont know how he dit it.. But they were pretty much all Hilarious!!

Puff do got a funny Sig... I remember that thread....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

reminder TimeWreck this friday 11/25/11...
Buy 2 (10 seed) packs get 1 (5 seed) pack of TimeWreck (bloodwreck x vortex)
I think 4 (5 seed) packs will work too......


subcool said:


> I think 4-5 packs would work
> 
> Sub


Also he says its East Coast time Midnight not UK(gmt) time.....

If you dont need to stock up on TGA seeds, there gonna go up for sale after the promo.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 20, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's because i ... piss people who grow for cash off because of my contempt for them too and their refusal to offer anything BUT indicas


hey now! i grow sativas too. pssshhtt!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 20, 2011)

DR Greenthumbs big purps are down to 100 clams
OG Kush still on sale for 150 clams


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 20, 2011)

hey, i got a question for everyone.. i've never had this happen to me before, so not sure what to do.. i ordered a pack of connoisuer's purple cheech, which is casey jones x gdp, and i got a pack of purple cheeder, which is exodus cheese x gdp..
i really wanted the purple cheech due to the casey jones, and i'm not much of a fan of the exodus.. what are they going to do? make me send back the cheedars and they will send the cheech??
anyone have something like this happen to them before?? thanks to all..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, i got a question for everyone.. i've never had this happen to me before, so not sure what to do.. i ordered a pack of connoisuer's purple cheech, which is casey jones x gdp, and i got a pack of purple cheeder, which is exodus cheese x gdp..
> i really wanted the purple cheech due to the casey jones, and i'm not much of a fan of the exodus.. what are they going to do? make me send back the cheedars and they will send the cheech??
> anyone have something like this happen to them before?? thanks to all..


Nah it hasn't happened to me....
But since they make you mail them broken seeds, i would assume they would make you mail them perfectly good ones.... 
Just crush a few bagseed throw it in the pack tell em they broke and send it back.... J/K <-- dont do that


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 20, 2011)

Jkahndb0 yeah I'm one of those dudes that always pops the whole pack. Better chances of finding keepers. My grows not that big right now. But it has been. I guess its not big to me. But to some it might be. I was just in flower room the lights just came on. And I was trying to figure out where/if I'd have room for everything! Lol. Should be interesting to say the least. I have 9 deep phases and 8 shish99 yet to add this week I'm thinking. And I believe my hawgsbreath will be ready too. And then I'll be adding the 11 a11 in about two weeks or so. Should be enough room. It's really gonna come down to how many males I have. I'm only keepin males from the a11 alive. Then I'll flower them out somewhere else and keep the best to breed with. 
Planning on an open air pollination with my best a11 girl. Beans and pollen for the regs here of course.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahndb0 yeah I'm one of those dudes that always pops the whole pack. Better chances of finding keepers. My grows not that big right now. But it has been. I guess its not big to me. But to some it might be. I was just in flower room the lights just came on. And I was trying to figure out where/if I'd have room for everything! Lol. Should be interesting to say the least. I have 9 deep phases and 8 shish99 yet to add this week I'm thinking. And I believe my hawgsbreath will be ready too. And then I'll be adding the 11 a11 in about two weeks or so. Should be enough room. It's really gonna come down to how many males I have. I'm only keepin males from the a11 alive. Then I'll flower them out somewhere else and keep the best to breed with.
> Planning on an open air pollination with my best a11 girl. Beans and pollen for the regs here of course.


Its just that everytime i hear you say you bought a pack, 5 minutes later you be like... Just germd Blah Blah Blah... LoL
In my head you got like 200 plants goin..(realistically a lil less but not too much)..... I be like damn Fool again.... Thats wassup...

And that a-11 breeding project sounds great.... I wanted to do one eventually, but i gotta wait a year atleast before i can consider breeding...
I just bought another pack of Shish99 cuz i wanna grow it out next round... Cant wait too it def. looks like something ill enjoy....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 20, 2011)

Your body on drugs is on right now on discovery channel. This show looks sweet


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

I love indica & sativa btw fella as do most true lovers of mari so take your trollin hate elsewhere is what I'm saying. You try to buy smoke with an attitude like that too, no wonder you can't get high lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Your body on drugs is on right now on discovery channel. This show looks sweet


Thx.. just set the DVR.....

Hey Skunkie you ever see that show with Nicky Taylor where she smokes pot and works in a coffee shop....
*just looked it up and its Nicky... lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well said skunk


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 20, 2011)

My post on grapenuts hit home. He sent me a threatning Visitor message

"OK... time to mute you too before you say something worthy of an FU".
​


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thx.. just set the DVR.....
> 
> Hey Skunkie you ever see that show with NickyTaylor where she smokes pot and works in a coffee shop....
> *just looked it up and its Nicky... lol


What?? Fella I don't get what show you mean?? lol I'm in the UK don't forget mate...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> What?? Fella I don't get what show you mean?? lol I'm in the UK don't forget mate...


 I know thats what i asked you....LoL 
Shes a BBC News Reporter whose never smoked before in her life.. Then she smokes for 30 days.. Gets dr's tests takes IQ exams and shit...
even goes to a therapist and gets shot up with pure THC and CBD at diff to points to see the effects...
The effects are quite Dramatic actually..... Heres the BBC page.... BBC PAGE 


Heres a link to the actual Movie.... Should I Smoke Dope
*use the Putlocker, or Sockshare links

U ever seen that show where they make celebrities become homeless... LoL
yah i watch your TV... You watch ours... were even...LoL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not to jump into this bit a drama but I did a little search into some other forums and it seems everyone of them
> Has same issue with grape n---- why is that?


 Thisis the reason im not gonna let up on him...he been banned from other forums, people from those forums have actualy came here and saw him posting and said how did you end up with hazey grapes? Thisis what he does, lies about his grows , gets pinched for it and starts drama



TheLastWood said:


> dizzle, you must have misunderstood what I said.
> 
> I don't know how you think he's "my buddy".
> 
> ...


My bad... Im not sore at you Wood...im trying to get rid of this moron from this forum, not welcome him in and ask him not to be a moron. Hes nothing but trouble...and i am gonna be trollish about him until hes banned or he leaves .. sorry if i offended you mani know you were tryin to keep the peace...this motherfucker jus makes me real mad



puffntuff said:


> Dizzle you can't unsub your av's put my frame back right! Plus your the resident c99 guy!!


 lol i didnt know you were back ... ok ill hang out with my wang out


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 20, 2011)

Bob I got TGE same visitor message!! Lol what a homo


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I know thats what i asked you....LoL
> Shes a BBC News Reporter whose never smoked before in her life.. Then she smokes for 30 days.. Gets dr's tests takes IQ exams and shit...
> even goes to a therapist and gets shot up with pure THC and CBD at diff to points to see the effects...
> The effects are quite Dramatic actually..... Heres the BBC page.... BBC PAGE
> ...


Cool mate, I wasn't aware of it tbh but I'll check that out. Thanx mate


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow I just read through that BS lol. I knew I shouldn't have let any surplus out for sale lol. Nah but seriously shes a nutter from the looks of it. See what I mean about the UK's attitude to weed now, they think skunk is the new uber potent "heroin", silly bitch don't realise skunk was about back when she was smokin (Duh). 
The weed today is no stronger now than it's ever been imo it's just the tech for growing it and releasing it's true potentials are whats getting stronger. People like her are only looking for 15 mins of fame in the news for a PR stunt. I hope her kids turn on to crack instead of weed and see who she blames then?? I blame her as a parent tbh if her kids go that route.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Wow I just read through that BS lol. I knew I shouldn't have let any surplus out for sale lol. Nah but seriously shes a nutter from the looks of it. See what I mean about the UK's attitude to weed now, they think skunk is the new uber potent "heroin", silly bitch don't realise skunk was about back when she was smokin (Duh).
> The weed today is no stronger now than it's ever been imo it's just the tech for growing it and releasing it's true potentials are whats getting stronger. People like her are only looking for 15 mins of fame in the news for a PR stunt. I hope her kids turn on to crack instead of weed and see who she blames then?? I blame her as a parent tbh if her kids go that route.


 I just read part of the article.. I totally forgot that she also had to put together a piece of furniture from IKEA.. Stoned and Sober... Its mad funny...LoL

Its pretty stupid that shes so "scared" for todays youth, and the pot is to potent now... etc... You can see that when she finds a pot she like she gets all giggly for an hour.. but she doesnt talk about that in the article.....

Supposedly the Tech for testing potency is diff. now also.. Where ~9% back then is ~20% now..... so really nothing has changed they just want you to think it has.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

It will probabbly have been edited to keep weed demonised tbh mate, our gov' likes to use scare tactics to hide the true issues that they've created. Swine flu scare was the same deal imo to take minds of the worlds cash crisis lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

i can think of a few old school cuts that are real nasty. shit, shoreline for sure. cant even trim the herbs its so resin coated. two or three nugz and scissors need cleaning.

maybe you grilled with her?

i've recently grown out an old version super skunk & found it niether super nor skunky & actually very lame.

so it goes both ways.

BBC show related, i once had this married chick who never got high (not even once) over my place to bang. she wants to try as im twisting a spliff on the couch. she thinks its like X. these herbs = nasty potent. im begging her "not today" (cause i want some ass) as im remembering the first time i blazed & how stupid i was. well, i blaze her & three little puffs later this chick is bouncing off the walls, screaming out loud about the "horsemen are comming to get me", and fully, totally, and completely off her rocker for at least 4 hours... brohams i wanted to straight donkey punch this freak, put her in a sack, and drop this mindless nutcase off in some field. i actually called a thug friend for advice & what he told me was, well, let's say, criminal.

was fucking scary. i was freaked to send her home to her husband. talk about fucking up my buzz., my midmorning sex-a-thon, and my nice neat place to (in shambles).

needless to say, i got zero play that afternoon & she left my house late as shit ...in a total wreck.

when smoking spliffs turns bad.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

I totally forgot Harold and Kumar came out with a Xmas Movie till i just saw it out online.... 
Bout to smoke a J and watch this Shit... Too bad its in 3d.. Better smoke two too make up for not having 3D glasses......
*im such a stoner i keep forgetting i have hash.... The upside is that its like the never-ending stash of hash cuz i never smoke it.. I just look at it like.. Ohh Hash Cool!!! then forget all over again almost immediately....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 20, 2011)

Hahahahaha gud that's a classic. I had a similar situation with a noob chick. I was blazin and she wanted to puff. I'm all like are sure this is the truth my persy head medicine. She kept bothering me so I'm like damn I wanna smash and there's no way this will happen if she smokes. Power of the pussy. I let her have her way. She fell out. Like straight out. Looked like she was having a seizure and shit. I lived in the middle of now where on like 20 acres. I didn't even check on her. I just went and grabbed the shovel. She comes to like right as I'm coming into my bedroom with the shovel. She's all like what happened and why do u have a shovel? Needless to say no pussy for me. I still don't know why I brought the shovel to her instead of dragging her ass outside lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol so funny. I had an ex like that lol. Weed was the one thing that took her out of the mood. N I always smoke before, so...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 20, 2011)

hahhahhahahahahha... why do you have the shovel?

well... ah... yeah... this ol' thing? 
i was gonna chop your head off & bury you with it. 

but... now that you've come to... wanna bang?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 20, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahahaha gud that's a classic. I had a similar situation with a noob chick. I was blazin and she wanted to puff. I'm all like are sure this is the truth my persy head medicine. She kept bothering me so I'm like damn I wanna smash and there's no way this will happen if she smokes. Power of the pussy. I let her have her way. She fell out. Like straight out. Looked like she was having a seizure and shit. I lived in the middle of now where on like 20 acres. I didn't even check on her. I just went and grabbed the shovel. She comes to like right as I'm coming into my bedroom with the shovel. She's all like what happened and why do u have a shovel? Needless to say no pussy for me. I still don't know why I brought the shovel to her instead of dragging her ass outside lol.


Thats the funniest fuckin thing i ever heard......
Im still laughin hysterically from it....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 20, 2011)

Shovel eh, you kinky SOB lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 20, 2011)

Rofl plannin on burying her in the floor lol ha ha ha ha 

I got some beans comn. 

Got some DNA sour diesel on the way, 
-XyYx - Super Sour Dawg F2 (NE Double Diesel x Rez Chemdog Sour Diesel)
-XyYx - platinum bubba x kandy kush

These aren't really available to anyone yet really they are from a friend gettin his stuff goin. 

Also just picked up an original og cut and a So cal master kush cut. Some killfire. New years gonna be fun. Upcoming breeding project kens blue dream x sour diesel. And we will see how these super sour dogs work out I'm testin those. Pb x kk is straight fire 



karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahahaha gud that's a classic. I had a similar situation with a noob chick. I was blazin and she wanted to puff. I'm all like are sure this is the truth my persy head medicine. She kept bothering me so I'm like damn I wanna smash and there's no way this will happen if she smokes. Power of the pussy. I let her have her way. She fell out. Like straight out. Looked like she was having a seizure and shit. I lived in the middle of now where on like 20 acres. I didn't even check on her. I just went and grabbed the shovel. She comes to like right as I'm coming into my bedroom with the shovel. She's all like what happened and why do u have a shovel? Needless to say no pussy for me. I still don't know why I brought the shovel to her instead of dragging her ass outside lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 20, 2011)

That story is exactly why the herb should be legal. I couldn't call 911 for help because of the large grow op in my basement. And here this poor girl almost gets buried alive and shit. They left me no other option


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That story is exactly why the herb should be legal. I couldn't call 911 for help because of the large grow op in my basement. And here this poor girl almost gets buried alive and shit. They left me no other option


 lol i knw its not funny..but its funny , like i got tears in the eyes funny


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 20, 2011)

That's f*ckin hilarious. Next time instead of whippin out your head stash remember you smoke dank with your boys, Pills and shots are for the ladies.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 20, 2011)

candy drop! cough cough. setting my alarms now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

Any idea when the cannaventure gear going to drop im leaving town and im thinking I might miss it ugg


----------



## redzi (Nov 21, 2011)

Damned this thread..looking for info on a specific UK seed retailer and I get this pos thread again...to those who buy seeds to stick in a "collection"...get a life. Does the thought of breaking fed law and putting a fast one bast the almighty USPS get you off?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 21, 2011)

redzi said:


> Damned this thread..looking for info on a specific UK seed retailer and I get this pos thread again...to those who buy seeds to stick in a "collection"...get a life. Does the thought of breaking fed law and putting a fast one bast the almighty USPS get you off?


 
ban hammer.

worried about fed law & postal protocol? 

i bet ...you sympathize with terrorits & smoke fluff nugz too.

me, im worried about what i read this morning & the beans i got germing away in a wet towel. 

"MIAMI &#8212; A woman who wanted to work at a nightclub started searching for someone who could perform plastic surgery at a cheap price to give her a curvier body. Police say what she found was a woman posing as a doctor who filled her buttocks with cement, mineral oil and flat-tire sealant."


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 21, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That story is exactly why the herb should be legal. I couldn't call 911 for help because of the large grow op in my basement. And here this poor girl almost gets buried alive and shit. They left me no other option


idda called a machine rental store for a wood chipper


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Any idea when the cannaventure gear going to drop im leaving town and im thinking I might miss it ugg


I posted it a few pages back..... Its droppin give or take within a few days of the 28th...... (they said they were mailin it on the 21st, so it should be out today... so however long the Mail takes...)

BTW.. that Harold nd Kumar Xmas movie i watched was great quality for a 3D bootleg...LOL incase anybody wanted to watch it... was pretty funny too.. never finished it tho.. i overcompensated for the 3D and passed out...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 21, 2011)

Overcompensated for the 3D. Lol

What's up with the tcvg drop?


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 21, 2011)

+10 candy drop.
+5 snowdawg bx

nice to get these in stock at same time. lucky me!


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 21, 2011)

get them at attitude fast. 
only 60packs of candy drop total. 
snowdawg bx cant stay in stock either...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 21, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Overcompensated for the 3D. Lol
> 
> What's up with the tcvg drop?


 The TCVG drop is happenin any day now.... they were mailed about a week ago......
Grandaddy s1's are back again....

Sux ima haftoo pass on the Candy Drop for now.... too much goin on... Ittl prob be back soon in higher numbers anyway just like the LEIA...


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 21, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> get them at attitude fast.
> only 60packs of candy drop total.
> snowdawg bx cant stay in stock either...


 
I wish i could grab a pack of these... Too bad I have limited funds for the holidays... Someone hopefully will grab a pack and start a journal...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is great news but shit im leaving town day after turkey day and will have no net shit ima gonna misss both 
Cannaventure and tcvg gear ugg


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 21, 2011)

also chemical nightmare, from Sativa Diva by XMAS!!


hellraizer30 said:


> This is great news but shit im leaving town day after turkey day and will have no net shit ima gonna misss both
> Cannaventure and tcvg gear ugg


Your phone got a web app on it?


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> also chemical nightmare, from Sativa Diva by XMAS!!
> 
> 
> Your phone got a web app on it?


LOL, I placed my first attitude order on my phone...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL, I placed my first attitude order on my phone...


That musta been pretty hard unless you got a sweet phone.. like an iphone or sumthin...... 
I got probably would of gotten frustrated at the part where you pay, or put in the wrong address... Lol damn lil keys!!!
Some random person would of gotten a free T.. and b like ohh cool.. Honey did you buy a T-shirt from the UK... hey wait a minute theres sumthin in here.... OMG these are seeds with Marijewhwanua on them....LoL Billy fGet in here!!!!

I still cant picture a situation where you wouldn't have Internet... how sad is that...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 21, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> That musta been pretty hard unless you got a sweet phone.. like an iphone or sumthin......
> I got probably would of gotten frustrated at the part where you pay, or put in the wrong address... Lol damn lil keys!!!
> Some random person would of gotten a free T.. and b like ohh cool.. Honey did you buy a T-shirt from the UK... hey wait a minute theres sumthin in here.... OMG these are seeds with Marijewhwanua on them....LoL Billy fGet in here!!!!
> 
> I still cant picture a situation where you wouldn't have Internet... how sad is that...


LOL...that's hilarious...just picturing that scene! I do have a very sweet phone... I have a Droid X with the hugest screen of any phone I've ever seen. The whole iPhone fits in the area of my screen alone. I didn't say it was easy, but I was at work and well, there's just some things you ought not do on the office computer... LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> also chemical nightmare, from Sativa Diva by XMAS!!
> 
> 
> Your phone got a web app on it?


 Yah it does maybe i can get that to work out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL, I placed my first attitude order on my phone...


Congrats on the order


----------



## tardis (Nov 21, 2011)

Gage Green Candy Drop has dropped at tude i've noticed.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

Ha ha ha I only use my phone now for forums fucks me for postin pics instead of videos but I'm online 24/7 for ten bucks a month since I only stream at the house on wi fi and posting and reading pages takes nothin for bandwidth


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Nov 21, 2011)

Order seeds anywhere I want too


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 21, 2011)

nice. just read on cv formus. shipping his seeds out today! man, wish i had an extra grand to get a good lineup.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 21, 2011)

That leia og pic just looks so fucking dank. 

It doesn't even look like any plant I've seen before.

Something about it, just reminds me of a beat up pussy that's been fucked for hours on extasy.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea that Gage Green Candy Drop looks amazing! And theres only a handful of seed company's that fuck with legit Og crosses! Im definitely getting sum Karma Genetics for sure this month there my favorite seed company right now Imho They have sum of the best Og Crosses!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 21, 2011)

Genuity has a test grow thread for his run with Candy Drop in "strain talk". And Lastwood you sure do paint a vivid picture my friend. Beat up pussy Bud (Nice )
Karma gear is next on my list too along with Bodhi & House of Funk, but I have 1 more weeks feedin left then flush and harvest = Munkie goin shoe shoppin again lol

And not to have sitting in a box either they will be grown out  Oh yes you better believe they will . Gotta love the jealous haters that come in to visit us somedays eh. Stick to your bag seeds and leave us be will you.lol
And I just realised I haven't upped a list of my gems to grow out yet have I?? Oh well here goes (better late than never lol)...

"Double Barrel OG" ~ (Whitefire X Fire OG) 
"Strawberry Alien Kush *f2*" ~ (KK-SC X Alien Kush) 
"Strawberry Fire" ~ (Whitefire X Strawberry Alien Kush) 
"Pak99Kush" ~ (N. Pakistan IBL X Cindy99 Kush) 
"FireStarter" ~ (Whitefire X Casey Jones) (fem)
"Blazing Blues" ~ (Blues/Livers X Casey Jones) (fem)
"Cheesey Jones" ~ (Exo' Cheese X Casey Jones) (fem)
"Deep Chunk" ~ (Pure Hashplant) 
"Cindy La Pew" ~ (Cindy99 X G13SK) 
"Leia OG" (Skywalker OG X Stomper OG) 
"Colombian Gold" ~ (Colombian Landrace) 
"Jackberry *f3*" ~ (Blueberry X Jack Herer) 
"Anesthesia" ~ (Afghani/Skunk X Herijuana) 
"Killing Kush *f1*" ~ (Killing Fields X K/o Kush) 
"Blue Chocolate" ~ (Dabney Blue X Choc' Rain) 
"Banana Smack" ~ ("Banana" x Oriental Express) 
"Super Sour Skunk" ~ ('98 Super Skunk X ECSD) 
"Tahoe OG Kush" ~ (Tahoe OG X SFV-OGK) 
"Larry OGK *S1*" ~ (Larry OG X SFV-OG) (fem)
Cabin Fever's ~ "Xmas #1" ~ (???) 
"Twisted Genetics Mix" ~ (White Fire, Psychosis, Raskal OG X SSSDH) 
"Wreck D" ~ (ChemD X Trainwreck) - "H3ad Seeds" 
"GDP X SFV-OG X Killa Kush" 
"Zilvermist X Fire Alien" 
"Banana OG X Sour Bubble" 
"Shrom X ECSD" (fem)
"SourD X OGK X Malawi Gold X CheeseySmurf" 
"Chem X Cocoa Kush" 
"Insane Jane" ~ (Triple OGK-DPD X Alien Kush f3) - Jaws Gear 
"Alien Kush f4" - Jaws Gear 
"Thai Super Skunk" (regs)
"White Urkle" 
"Strawberry Bubba" 

Short and sweet for now untill I go shoe shoppin again but I have had other drains to my seed funds lately with much needed new CFL & HPS bulbs, ballests blowing and needin a full restock on my nutes/feeds too and family needs, house bills, etc this next crop will finally refill my seed budget nicely . All being well lol


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Genuity has a test grow thread for his run with Candy Drop in "strain talk". And Lastwood you sure do paint a vivid picture my friend. Beat up pussy Bud (Nice )
> Karma gear is next on my list too along with Bodhi & House of Funk, but I have 1 more weeks feedin left then flush and harvest = Munkie goin shoe shoppin again lol
> 
> And not to have sitting in a box either they will be grown out  Oh yes you better believe they will . Gotta love the jealous haters that come in to visit us somedays eh. Stick to your bag seeds and leave us be will you.lol
> ...


Man Skunk that is a list my dood Lol you definitely need to jump on that Karma train cuz I got a freind growin there Biker Kush right now and let me tell you Im right here in the 951 and i get bomb Ogs and Grow Bomb Ogs all day but the homies killes alot of other favorite strains for me and made me goto Karma Lol I really want to try the DankHouse seeds too and if you got time today check out Seedbay.com and look for a company Called House Of Love Seeds They have sum good ass shit there messin with as well i got 2 packs from them im testin the Alien Double Dawg and next week im Crackin the Rotten Banana x SourDawg. you sould check em out !


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 21, 2011)

Bodhi released dank sinatra (la affie heirloom x 88 g13/hashplant) and tranquil elephantizer (snow lotus x 88 g13/hp)

The dank sinatra sounds awesome. 

Am I the only one that sees leias roast beef?


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Nov 21, 2011)

lol, that's what I was thinking, that's like a all star list, reminds me of the first year they let NBA players play in the olympics, the Dream Team, nothing but the best players at the time... 

so many of those look great, but the one at the top... the double barrel OG. I'd love to see a grow journal of that.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 21, 2011)

House of love does have some good lookers!! What's the deals with head seeds? Did they retire or are they still producing beans?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 21, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> House of love does have some good lookers!! What's the deals with head seeds? Did they retire or are they still producing beans?


 i'd love to know this as well.. seems that the seed boutique took them out of their lineup all together, so i don't think it's looking too good imo..
for like a year or so they've still had them in their list of breeders, but the last couple of times i've checked over there, they're gone now...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a small collection. Maybe 160 beans from assorted and a Red bull sized vial of brickweed from the past 3 years. I may be way off on this but I grow for myself and plan on concentrating on finding 2 moms right now of killer dank.

I plan to grow at least 20 more bean of CR to really get to know it. Then save 20 beans to pick a fantastic mom and maybe a dad. I have 4 packs of Chocomix and I am thinking of doing the same with that. Grow that till I know enough to pick mom and dad.

I have a couple packs of Anesthesia, KO Kush and Killing fields but I am thinking sticking with Eskos gear is a smart bet rather then chasing the next new improved better then ever bean. Especially with cheeseberry due in late Jan or sooner and more dank being worked on. 
I have been growing for less then a year so I still have lots to learn, I will still buy some other seeds, especially the Christmas special at attitude.

Any thoughts? I appreciate comments especially constructive criticize. I learned many years ago thats the best kind if you are mature enough to swallow it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 21, 2011)

Anesthesia is pretty good. Mines revegging and started new growth last week. I flowered her mini but she she looked a lot like the pic.

Gonna take some cuts this weekend. My legion og (og pheno) will have 4 clones ready, and my roms are ready, I will have 5 cuts from the 2 most vigorous healthy females. Then I will throw in 6 plusherry cuts and 4 nl blue cuts I have in the fridge..

Then I will flower the legion og mother plant, flower the roms a week or two later, and at that time I will flower the last plushberry x sour bubble female, the jaffa cake and the 2 unsexed bubbas.


My bubbas 8 weeks old and unsexed. Idk. Hopefully that means there female.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Anesthesia is pretty good. Mines revegging and started new growth last week. I flowered her mini but she she looked a lot like the pic.
> 
> Gonna take some cuts this weekend. My legion og (og pheno) will have 4 clones ready, and my roms are ready, I will have 5 cuts from the 2 most vigorous healthy females. Then I will throw in 6 plusherry cuts and 4 nl blue cuts I have in the fridge..
> 
> ...


 hey last.. have you grown out that legion yet?? i got a cut of her and was looking for any info on her?? yield, potency, etc.. thanks m8...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> hey last.. have you grown out that legion yet?? i got a cut of her and was looking for any info on her?? yield, potency, etc.. thanks m8...


Yo what up buddys hey you want info on dat Legion Og google ThcFarmer and look up a dude name gudkarma he just got done and still growes it year round! Hope this helps!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 21, 2011)

who me?

*

here goes a piece of legion og (og lean) i broke leaning over the plant the other night.

there is so much variation with phenos one needs to grow them out over & over again to really get a clear idea what she can do.

i already noted my issue with node spacing. true strains imo are tight & compact. everything else is suspect.

she could be backcrossed to pestilence or another dense nug chucker for excitement. im thinking deep chunk type shit.

not high yielding. average at best. though the mms leaning busts it out ...the nugz have a hazey (soft, spacious, but quality) appeal.

reason i kept the og leaning the nugz are more along the lines of what i like. 

my experience : the pheno lastwood has is about a 8 to 10 weeker. super smell like a tga gem. taste unbelievable & unique. very very very resinous. slow rooter 14 days easy. leaves will yellow no matter what you do when rooting. no big bushes. medium is just right with a few tops only (2 to 4). not a heavy feeder. not much N mid or late. likes proper ph for sure. packs on kinda slow & finishes late burst. golf ball nugs common and the colas arent huge stackers. 2x stretch easy.

my experience : the pheno you have racer is mms leaning big time. i still can get that bitch right. she can be fickle. 9 to 11 weeks. smell is classic legion. taste noted above. no big bushes. works in SOG better than ^. small to medium bush. not much N late. proper ph. no heavy feeds at all. 10 to 14 day rooter w/ yellowing. also slow to pack on & looks airy till the last week or two. can grow some large tops. has smaller more velvety layer of trichs. 2.5 to 3x stretch super easy. 

all the legion phenos i ran got red hairs very very early. just when you think they're done... give them another 7 to 10 to 14 days.

^ this is one strain you really need a scope to peep done-ness. 

& it's like you're better off growing them in 1 gallon containers till packed with roots... then transplant into a 3 gal & flip same day.

high = seriously super good
odor = fresh dried or cured ! even tga would approve
taste = unique yum ! even tga would approve
bag appeal = off the fucking charts
type = keep for yourself fuck your fake friends
frost level = super scissor cleaner
hash = would be mind altering
yield = average, less if your skills lack
fickleness = ow yes, hates when u fuck up
hermi = none, never, not even sterile nanners

not for newbie smokers.
& peeps that cant read plants. 

i'd put the value on properly grown/cured legion in the $600 a zip range (east coast $ , considering yield is limiting, tastes like WOW, & its easy AA+ space travel type herbs).

F to AAA+ scale


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

Flipped my cali con pre98 bubba fem today...my KOS c99 plant showed its male pre flowers....and I chopped down the gorilla grape monster and threw it into reveg, I hope she takes since the 2 cuts I took from her late in flower didn't root...first time a cut didn't root for me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> Flipped my cali con pre98 bubba fem today...my KOS c99 plant showed its male pre flowers....and I chopped down the gorilla grape monster and threw it into reveg, I hope she takes since the 2 cuts I took from her late in flower didn't root...first time a cut didn't root for me.


And its a gorilla grape dam I hope it reveg well


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 21, 2011)

cross it with dizzle's c99 male & call it " 99' tall gorilla " 

or maybe " 99' tall purple gorilla "

i like names that have nothing to do with nothing... & let the genetics speak.



*

& bonehead i doubt you'll have to grow out 3 or 4 packs *of any one strain* of e$ko's gear to find a keeper mom.

daddy is another thing. elites x'd with elites and large selections. plus if you're looking for a pheno post pics of your children in his opengrow section & ask his opinion.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 21, 2011)

That gudkarma guy kicks super ass and from a personal note(lol) he is not a dick!!! Feels good to be back bullshitting with you fine folks in this thread!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> & bonehead i doubt you'll have to grow out 3 or 4 packs *of any one strain* of e$ko's gear to find a keeper mom.
> 
> daddy is another thing. elites x'd with elites and large selections. plus if you're looking for a pheno post pics of your children in his opengrow section & ask his opinion.


Good point about the moms and nice tip on checking with Esko. I am not ready to start breeding yet. Thats one reason I wanted to grow out a few is too get a better idea of keepers. Use moms for clones and maybe ho her out but that would be in the future. I just need lots of practice in keeping her green with big bats of buds. Then maybe I will be able to recognize a keeper.

Whats the word on the Choco mix? Is that strain worth being a keeper?. I am only allowed 12 plants so thats why I would like to get to the point where I have three moms to take clones.

Of course the other thing to do would be keep buying and popping beans of all types and ignore keeping moms.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 21, 2011)

I just want to grow dank. I grew dr GT endless sky on first grow. Three month cure and it still smells like hay and is a b- on the gudkarma scale. Some bonehead on another thread was just telling me and the other ES hay grower that we must not have cured it right. 

I also popped some brickweed.
Healthy plants, looked great, but was C weed.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 21, 2011)

one thing i like about RIU is the "harvest & cure" section. broham go in there & study up. i bet that's why your stuff smells like hay. curing is the art of herb. 

imo the hardest most subjective thing in some way. 

& can be humidity %ages , jars, hygrometers, & science too.

i cure subjective & by feel. i think of it like sweating the herbs. never re-wet. always drying. in my flower room where the humidity is 100% under control. night is low 45% humidity. day is 63%. herb is its own area, dark, filtered, all that. no direct air on nugz. 

i use tupperware cause i pull like that  & vary stages of herb in & out of the small totes.

& gud is back to having herb on screens in some quantity all the time (_like everyday_) so i get to cure alot. dont hate 

e$ko can help u find a mom. he knows chocolate rain real good like by eye. 
& choc mix is 4 strains in a pack... all elites x'd to choclate rain. 

oddly, that e$ko gear is last on my list as i have access to shit made just for his friends.

i'll be cutting my personally selected nlx x choclate rain (choc mind melt) & flowering one off super soon.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> who me?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Yep just the Man i was speakin of what up man your like the only person i know growin that legion!!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 21, 2011)

indeed.
this is only semi fact as two "farmersfinestamungus" here have cuts.

but flowered yes.
soon more. people like ink's crosses. but i heard the "green lantern seed co" is no more?

its real good. but after growing it a minute not AAA+ for plant type reasons & not herb type reasons (IMO).

i did grow it along with vortex the first time & no comparison... legion beats vortex's teeth out & bitch slaps her back to the thunderdome.

[youtube]3BRw_ihZRJI[/youtube]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 21, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> Yo what up buddys hey you want info on dat Legion Og google ThcFarmer and look up a dude name gudkarma he just got done and still growes it year round! Hope this helps!


I think I've heard of this gudkarma fellow.... Isnt he the one who grows that gross sticky herb? No thanks no advice from him for me I'd rather get my advice from hazey puss


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 21, 2011)

C.t I'm sure ur gg babys will reveg nice.

They love it


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol!! What GreenLatern seeds is no more huh well that suck for them whats the deal with that???


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

i need to soak 2 beans tonight...and i've been staring at my list for about 20 minutes an can't decide....i'm leaning towards HOF green python...and maybe somethin from AKG...thoughts? 

REGULAR

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (6 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)

Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (13 seeds)

DJ Short
275. Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)

Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)


Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)

Hazeman
312. White Grapes (10 seeds)
313. Fugu Kush (10 seeds)

Hillbilly Beanery
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. WiFi x Plushberry
10. Chem D x Plushberry

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

KOS
273. Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)

McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)

Michigan Bagseed
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)

Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic

OG Raskal
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
252. OG Kush (3 seeds)

Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

Sannie's
303. Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304. Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305. Herijuana (4 seeds)
306. Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307. Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308. Jackberry (5 seeds)

Serious Seeds
232. AK47 (11 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (10 seeds)

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)

FEMINIZED

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)

CH9 Seeds
314. Aroma
315. Vintage 2006

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (6 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
291. Critical Jack Auto (2 seeds)

DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze

Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Paradise
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (2 seeds)

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (5 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 21, 2011)

For the seed junkies...
Help me out here if you can. Got some beans from the man Loran. Rare ones at that. 
Main one I was searching for.. the infamous *Sputnik2.0's* *Hells Mother F*ckin YES!*
Had a few allready. Now I have a bunch.

But.. dude sent a few packs I never heard of and the lineage has me scratchin my head. One strain Honu, only found described as "Mother of Tor x HD/Ak47."
Anyone here know what the hell that means? lol
Mother or Tor?
HD/AK47?

Also recieved..
Long Bottom Leaf (SFV OG Kush x Jack Cleaner2)
Lightn'in (Chem 91 x Pacifica) 

and some other strain called "Blue Fire"
Don't know what the hell that is either. Well known dude and friend Pollenjock said in a thread I saw when I was crusin around that Loran and Bodhi were two of his favorite hybrid breeders. 

I could just ask Loran I suppose and I will. Just thought this would be faster if any of you collectors ran across some of Loran's gems in your travels.
Help me out here peeps.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 21, 2011)

gorilla grape a few minutes before i chopped her. i cut a sample bud a few days ago and smoked a joint of it a little over 2 hours ago and i'm still blown out.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 21, 2011)

nice CMT. does it have that mediciney and berry smell like the dojaberry? always wondered that. 

also.. about your bean decidin dillemma.. I'd pop a starshipbx or a jackpot royale. or a lone floater seed you acquired from a certain caped crusader and one of the before mentioned.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> gorilla grape a few minutes before i chopped her. i cut a sample bud a few days ago and smoked a joint of it a little over 2 hours ago and i'm still blown out
> 
> Mutha fucking tease lol jk cmt love that gorilla grape!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2011)

C I would go with bandana or jackpot royale.. If not that then its very hard on that list... What would you prefer a indica or sativa.. You have alot to choose and I would go with dumbo or granddaddy purps


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ *"FireStarter"* @ Flower Day #33, this momma is hot stuff!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 22, 2011)

Iam 98% positive the cure and dry were fine. I followed instructions and it was not complicated. My other grows have not had that problem. One way I know is how the buds crumble. They break up great and make fine joint material.

Thanks for your insight 

Not to mention there are many posts out there complaining about ES having a hay smell



gudkarma said:


> one thing i like about RIU is the "harvest & cure" section. broham go in there & study up. i bet that's why your stuff smells like hay. curing is the art of herb.
> 
> imo the hardest most subjective thing in some way.
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 22, 2011)

Damn cmt too much fire in that list for me to be any help. U can't go wrong with anything on there. I would like to see bodhis yo mama


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

bonehead, i didnt know ES had a hay odor. 

hope you didnt take my rambling about curing the wrong way... & i see u didnt.

if the above is true, i'd never run that shit again.

*

cmt , easy answer, i think you should run 1) hillbilly gear , 2) chem valley kush x cherry widow , or 3) something from BOG.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i need to soak 2 beans tonight...and i've been staring at my list for about 20 minutes an can't decide....i'm leaning towards HOF green python...and maybe somethin from AKG...thoughts?
> 
> REGULAR
> 
> ...


Alien Fire.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> one thing i like about RIU is the "harvest & cure" section. broham go in there & study up. i bet that's why your stuff smells like hay. curing is the art of herb.
> 
> imo the hardest most subjective thing in some way.
> 
> ...


You know what? I would like to be an invisible observer at your grow site. I learn something everytime I read your posts and I would just love to watch you in action when you are alone with your plants... LOL


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> ^^ *"FireStarter"* @ Flower Day #33, this momma is hot stuff!!


Holy mother of weed! That's beautiful!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 22, 2011)

ES was my first grow so its natural to think I may have screwed something up, especially being a bonehead and all  ( I have worked for myself for 19 years and ran work for years before that and I called everyone bonehead, thats why I picked it for myself. I deserve it)

Anyway I also grew three brickweeds and a blueberry and pineapple clone. Each smelled diff and the BB and Pineapple were amazing in the jars. mmmmmmm mmmmm mmmmmm. So I am very confident ES smells like hay but it was very easy to grow, great yield, big bats of buds and a above average stone. I got between 3 and 4 oz on each plant and they were all the same pheno. The few people that shared thought it was fantastic

So other then the hay smell and the 250 price tag, I highly recomend it.
And last but not least, you already know it but I welcome the insight and I mean that.



gudkarma said:


> bonehead, i didnt know ES had a hay odor.
> 
> hope you didnt take my rambling about curing the wrong way... & i see u didnt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> *BLUEJEANS* is a *GIRL*
> 
> ​


Hey, I started thinking... if y'all didn't know this part, you probably missed the rest of the story too... 

I got my medical card due to a motorcycle accident... Yep, Ganja Granny was sporting a Honda Shadow (yes, I ride my OWN motorcycle...no back seat bitch for me!) when a little doggy ran out in front of my bike. Instead of hitting dumb dog and perhaps flying over the handlebars and dying (not a good ending), I chose to lay the bike down. Okay, I didn't really chose it, but in trying not the hit the dog, I did lay the bike down. Both me and bike suffered minor damage, but I stove up my back for all eternity.

For the record though, I am back to riding the motorcycle. (not this month, of course, I do live in the far northeast). Anyway, I just thought I'd share that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 22, 2011)

Why we're talking about curing, does anyone use humidipaks? Not sure how to do links from my phone but here's a try http://med-fresh.com/. Yeah doesn't look like it worked. Well anyways I keep meaning to order these but I keep forgetting. 
I read a great article years ago by dj short on how to cure that's where I got my style from.

Edit the link works lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 22, 2011)

thats how you do it [/url ] but without a space in between that last bracket and the letter L...

Yah firesterter looks sick as fuck.... Im runnin it next round, and cant wait!!



LoL... yah some guy gudkarma...LoL

Chocolate Rain Code: BCcr
Price in points: 225



Killing Fields F3 Code: SSkf
Price in points: 350



Ms.Universe Code: DSmu
Price in points: 225



NYCD F3 Code: BCnycd
Price in points: 225
Amnesia x Choco Rain

Is what i grabbed last night....


----------



## tardis (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm told i'm too negative but I can't help it here. The attitude promo for december sucks in my opinion. I've purchased and grown 2 RKS plants together and I hated it. The flavor was ok but the high sucked compared to my other strains. Honestly, i'd much rather grow the freebie Super Lemon Haze than RKS again and I hate Greenhouse Seeds. I wont be ordering for those freebies. I know some people love DNA, and I gotta admit their chocolope and OG #18 were awesome, but RKS really let me down. 3 months is a long time to wind up with something you don't love.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> I'm told i'm too negative but I can't help it here. The attitude promo for december sucks in my opinion. I've purchased and grown 2 RKS plants together and I hated it. The flavor was ok but the high sucked compared to my other strains. Honestly, i'd much rather grow the freebie Super Lemon Haze than RKS again and I hate Greenhouse Seeds. I wont be ordering for those freebies. I know some people love DNA, and I gotta admit their chocolope and OG #18 were awesome, but RKS really let me down. 3 months is a long time to wind up with something you don't love.


Im sure theyll be more promo's released during the upcoming weeks... But yah so far its not to TITilizing....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

just in from e$kobar to my frying pan.

got : 

1) bluechem (dj shorts blueberry x chem d) 
2) the early release of blueberry indica f2 
3) his personal 1970 santa marta gold cut x cheeseberry haze 

20 beans each.

i want to rice it up on #3 if anybody would like to cook in the kitchen.

& mites = gone

still on quarintine for the rest of november ...so cuts is on the simmer down till then.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> just in from e$ko.
> 
> got : bluechem (dj shorts blueberry x chem d) , the early release of blueberry indica f2 , and his 1970 santa marta gold cut x cheeseberry haze
> 
> 15 beans each.


 Well fuck u very much too....
Nah just playin.... Thats wussup.... 
That Gold x CheeseberryHaze sounds like a bitch id like to get to know...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

ha!

too funny dude sent my "family photos" on a dvd mix he made for me.

classic. this huge, prowrestler build, monster of a dude listens to trance/dub type shit. 

LOL.

mix is sick though. 

beans & beats bitches.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha!
> 
> too funny dude sent my "family photos" on a dvd mix he made for me.
> 
> ...


One helluva guy... Instead of an empty case or a blank cd... You get some crazy Dutch Beatzz...
Thats what they all listen to over there right?... so im not surprised even if he is a "*prowrestler build, monster of a dude"....
*I mean shit i might fit that criteria... put a lil acid in me nd ill jam to that shit...LoL

LEIA OG has been added to SBAY....


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> I've purchased and grown 2 RKS plants together and I hated it. The flavor was ok but the high sucked compared to my other strains. but RKS really let me down. .


Bummer. I have two RKS about 6 weeks into flower. One smells like grape bubblegum and is packing on a huge main cola.
I was hoping for some really killer smoke. Isnt that what it stands for? hahaha : )


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

i think you might be right.

dub step, trance, drum & bass, shit like that. little vocals too. 

& yep, he's typical nordic giant fisted massive rutger hower looking dude.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

rks = road kill skunk


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine dont smell skunk yet. Thats why I was trying to be funny. I have bubblegum instead of skunk. When I bought Vortex I wanted a skunk and that was the best one I could find in pick and mix so I ordered two fem beans


----------



## tardis (Nov 22, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Bummer. I have two RKS about 6 weeks into flower. One smells like grape bubblegum and is packing on a huge main cola.
> I was hoping for some really killer smoke. Isnt that what it stands for? hahaha : )


Shit I didn't have a grape bubblegum smell. I had an earthy spicy scent. Hopefully they reworked it before your grow. 
You know what tho it all does come down to personal taste. What you like I may not and vice versa. I am a n00b too so maybe properly grown it is amazing.


----------



## tardis (Nov 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> rks = road kill skunk


Nope, RKS stands for Really Killer Skunk. It was a way for them to trick people into thinking they were getting RoadKill Skunk. Much like they did with the Headband. But they say RKS stands for Really Killer Skunk so they don't get in trouble for doing what they did with Headband.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 22, 2011)

Im a bigger noob then you are! Smoking for 40, growing for about 10 months. 
By the way, You should write descriptions for breeders. Everytime I read one of your smoke reports I have to sit on my hands and bite my lip to keep from breaking out my CC.




tardis said:


> Shit I didn't have a grape bubblegum smell. I had an earthy spicy scent. Hopefully they reworked it before your grow.
> You know what tho it all does come down to personal taste. What you like I may not and vice versa. I am a n00b too so maybe properly grown it is amazing.


----------



## tardis (Nov 22, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Im a bigger noob then you are! Smoking for 40, growing for about 10 months.
> By the way, You should write descriptions for breeders. Everytime I read one of your smoke reports I have to sit on my hands and bite my lip to keep from breaking out my CC.


I should be honest, I got 3 Sour Creams seeds from freebies from DNA and I am curious how they are going to be. I will probly grow it in the future because G13 X Trainwreck sounds good. Hopefully Sour Cream is one of their great strains and not one of their average ones.

By the way RKS DID get me very high, it just was more stoney than high and I like High. People who love stoney might like it. 

But maybe this isn't as bad a freebie as I thought. I am not going to order it, but maybe I was a bit harsh because there are so many better breeders out there than DNA. DNA got some amazing gear don't get me wrong, but i've found some better genetics personally in my grow environment with TGA Subcool, G13 Labs, Cali Connection, Sannies. I don't want to hate on DNA because everything i've grown from them looked amazing in structure. So they put some real work in. And my Chocolate Rain is 1/2 Chocolope. 

I been growing only 2 years now. Wow time flies when you grow weed. So i'm still a n00b. 

I hope your RKS is better than mine was.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 22, 2011)

I am going to wait till the Merry Christmas blowout. I hear its the best promo by a long shot.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 22, 2011)

Dubstep= mexi brick swag!!! Electro house= c99 doobie with lemon skunk hash and kksc hashoil!!! The bomb son


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just incase HighLife still has the RealDeal BlackRose...
Theyll be instock around Dec. 17th......


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 22, 2011)

I have 1 sour cream and 1 connie chung in flower. They look the same and I don't know which is which lol.


----------



## tardis (Nov 22, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I have 1 sour cream and 1 connie chung in flower. They look the same and I don't know which is which lol.


Connie Chung I would grow. That sounds great. If not for my plant limits i'd have a ton of strains going.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 22, 2011)

Well sour cream is sour d x g13 and connie chung is la conf. X g13 so they both sounded good to me. Those are good freebies if you ask me. They come in handy when I wanna start a few fems. But I haven't even tried any dinafem, or world of seeds. 

Actualy I tried some dinafem and wos but they never hatched. They have some shit thatsounds nice but pretty much all there stuff is knock offs and they seem cheap to me.

Does anyone have experience with dinafem or world of seeds? How about kc brains ot any of the other cheap fem breeders?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 22, 2011)

The first dinafems i tried never hatched either.....
But i got DinaFem Moby Dick (haze x White Widow) goin right now.. 
Ill let you know how it goes....


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey, I started thinking... if y'all didn't know this part, you probably missed the rest of the story too...
> 
> I got my medical card due to a motorcycle accident... Yep, Ganja Granny was sporting a Honda Shadow (yes, I ride my OWN motorcycle...no back seat bitch for me!) when a little doggy ran out in front of my bike. Instead of hitting dumb dog and perhaps flying over the handlebars and dying (not a good ending), I chose to lay the bike down. Okay, I didn't really chose it, but in trying not the hit the dog, I did lay the bike down. Both me and bike suffered minor damage, but I stove up my back for all eternity.
> 
> For the record though, I am back to riding the motorcycle. (not this month, of course, I do live in the far northeast). Anyway, I just thought I'd share that.


I knew you were the Ganja Granny Blue Jeans, but I didn't know you were a fellow motorcyclist. Good to hear you've recovered and are back on the bike. I've had a couple close calls with elk and deer, luckily I haven't smashed one yet. That feeling right before crashing on a bike where you know you're screwed has got to be one of the worst things ever...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 22, 2011)

Wood I grew out kc brains Leda Uno it was good. Lemony herb nice clear high ,and little above average yield. My friend grew his mango. He liked it and knows his stuff. I feel like I've grown something else of his but I can't think of it? I'd grow his gear again.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 22, 2011)

Long day in the garden today. I had to mix a batch of coco up. A big batch. Then I transplanted my 8 shish99 and 9 deep phaze into the 3 gallon bags they will finish in. They're lookin nice. I think I'll veg them for about a week then add em to the flower room.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 22, 2011)

Super busy and broke my f'in camera during the last photo shoot/work session but keepin up with your guys posts. FUCK spider mites and trolls, and if you are down with mites and trolls then FUCK you too. A11s, Plushberry, and a plethora of others transplanted. Double Barrel OG, Madness, and Rocky Mountain High in cups and waiting. And Leia OG just arrived in my mailbox. Fucking troll called this thread "piece of shit thread"? Some peoples kids


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey lilbsdad, how are your a11s coming? When are u flowering them? Are you seeing different phenos yet? Here's what bodhi said when I spoke with him about selection...you have a whole little a11 family now...
my favorite phenos are the bushy big yeilding pineapple g phenos, they are a pain in the ass to prune, but worth it in the end. the stretchy phenos are the c99 phenos, they have a cantelope smell and a little more zingy...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

ok...so i fell asleep last night before i soaked a bean....went thru all the posts, thanks for the suggestions everyone...ive decided on bodhi's yo mama and my chocolope x purple mandala #1....should be interesting.


way to go on that firestarter, skunk. looks fuckin amazing.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 22, 2011)

Lilbsdad ur awesome dude. Hahaha.
Known fact Trolls have spider mites that live in their bellybutton.

I got my Apollo 11 Too! Thanks to LilDewbie. That LeiOG looks bomb as does the Double Barrel. I've gotten more beans in the last few months than I have in years.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 22, 2011)

Batman are you starting your a11s soon? How many will u pop?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Known fact Trolls have spider mites that live in their bellybutton.


h i l a r i o u s


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 22, 2011)

Karma I wish.. I'm going to be full capacity.. next run consists of a lineup like this.. mostly already started actually

Chocolate Banana Kush - Jaws
Northen Lights #5 x Talk of Kabul (Afghani) - Bodhiseeds
Space Dawg - TGA Subby Goodness
Space Princess- from my winner pheno Heaven Scent Pharm
Qleaner F2 - Hillbilly Beanery aka CMT goodness
Bandana - Alphakronik
Dark Cherry x Blueberry - The New Guy
Boongish Rising if that's spelled right? DPD x BR - Trainwreck666

Just got back from Lowes and spent a good 2 hours looking at ventilation/ducting and powertools..
Electrician is coming on Sunday to get my 8000Watt 240V Box with heavy duty romex cable run. I'm gonna blow shit the fuck up in 2012.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

I got a buddy with a original clone only chocolope will be getting a cut as soon as he de buggs it from mites.
The smoke is to die for and yield is a+ will post up a pic as soon as i get it


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 22, 2011)

chocolope is a huge yielder for sure...the main cola on mine was 32 grams dry.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's one of my A11 ladies. I popped 2 beans and got 2 girls. They're at day 7 flower with a 31 day veg. Both look nearly identical as far as shape, structure and spacing. I topped one and left the other untopped. They're in 3 gallon pots of roots organics and super soil (Subcool's recipe with some fine tuning). 600 W HPS for lighting.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> chocolope is a huge yielder for sure...the main cola on mine was 32 grams dry.
> 
> That what im hoping to get here real soon, also up for grabs is Mk ultra


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

hellraizer check your inbox.

*

i just cracked 5 of e$ko's blueberry indica f2. 

we talked earlier today & he noted the f3 batch (already in selection by the way) is an effort to be "more blue" & pure pure indica.

he wants the f3 to be better than anything dj ever created along the indica line.

more blue... like all blue... every pheno.

*

my mad shack freebie from sannie... 2nd time growing it & can confirm the shack leaning pheno : has : big yields, frosty nugz, lush growth, and clones blazing fast.

lemony, pop rock(ish), fuel-y, tastey, powerful high

full 10 weeks for best quality.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hellraizer check your inbox.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Before i got a chance to read it it got deleted can you re post


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 22, 2011)

Will those taste more like the colour Blue  (mmmm blue)


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 22, 2011)

hahahhahahaha... yes.

it'll taste so blue.... like the color blue with a touch of blue crayon & blue marker.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 22, 2011)

Just cracked a pack of Dr. Greenthumb Ghost OG kush S1's. 100% success, all 11 seeds sprouted

I should be able to find a kickass keeper mom with 11 plants to choose from!!! 

Racerboy said he ran this strain and it was really nice, im lookin forward to this grow!!



Just cracked a 5-pack of Conny Gen. Casey Jones S1's, and a Freebie 3-pack of Larry OG S1's from CZ, looks to be 100% survival rate

Anyone here have any knowledge of those Larry S1's over at Cannazon? It would be cool to find a keeper Larry OG, LOL!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol. Its not often I literally start laughin at somethin I read. 

I get so baked before I go to bed


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 22, 2011)

going broke this winter. fuck black friday, and Christmas presents, im spending all my money on seeds. too many rare strains hitting the shelves to pass on.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> going broke this winter. fuck black friday, and Christmas presents, im spending all my money on seeds. too many rare strains hitting the shelves to pass on.


hahaha thats funny I sorta feel the same lol


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 22, 2011)

My latest order from the 'tude as it was the only place to carry them

Order Summary:
Product	Product Code	Quantity	Price
Gage Green seeds Purple Snowman
GAEA242	1	£63.00
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
Order Date/Time:	Nov 22 2011, 14:42 PM
Payment Method:	
Shipping Method:	INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
T-SHIRT MEDIUM
Subtotal:	£63.00
Discount Coupon
fb420	- £6.30
Total Tax: £0.00
Shipping: £15.00
Grand Total:	£71.70


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

how the hell did you get purple snow man? gage green? the tude? did I miss something?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 22, 2011)

Just read on another forum that attitude had a few packs left (on NOV. 5th!) and I kindly emailed the tude last night to see if they had any packs. I woke up to an email saying that indeed they had one more pack left. I just got really lucky.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

congrats but its still bullshit


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks lol IDK how it happened either I sent them an email thinking this is such a long shot, sorry but I couldn't help myself had to share.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 22, 2011)

bullshit! lol, fucking attitude. attitude choses to email you over people who emailed them earlier about the packs...congrats though. attitude and suck my balls today.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> bullshit! lol, fucking attitude. attitude choses to email you over people who emailed them earlier about the packs...congrats though. attitude and suck my balls today.


how im feeling like I just got ripped off ugg  better go reef a phatty to ease my mind lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> bullshit! lol, fucking attitude. attitude choses to email you over people who emailed them earlier about the packs...congrats though. attitude and suck my balls today.


Yes sur ree bob.. I sure did email attitude about 3 weeks ago and did not get no reply.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes sur ree bob.. I sure did email attitude about 3 weeks ago and did not get no reply.


grrrrrrrrrrr.....................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 22, 2011)

I just put 4 grape stomper x og x Jo og to soak . Put 2 chocolate rains,1 Tahoe and 1 pre98 bubba clone to flower. I got 1 tahoe, 1 wifi ,1 white ,1 ecsd,2 pre 98 bubba x julius ceaser and 2 ggg good ideas mixed gems in veg


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 23, 2011)

so. if cv sent his seeds out yesterday. who has got the best guess on the first day the really drop? im sitting here pressing refresh and praying they go on sale.... its driving me crazy. lols.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> so. if cv sent his seeds out yesterday. who has got the best guess on the first day the really drop? im sitting here pressing refresh and praying they go on sale.... its driving me crazy. lols.


Me to lol im leaving town and hopeing it drops before i jet,


----------



## redzi (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 23, 2011)

redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


I dont know what your talking about so im assuming your hating on the thread and trolling!!
If you dont have anything to positive to add to the thread then finf your way out of it!


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 23, 2011)

This dude redzi =


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Can you repost this in English? Sounds interesting but I cant understand any of it.

Thanks in advance
BB


redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey hellraizer ill watch for the cv drop while ur gone.

Just shoot me ur cc info kthxbye


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Our compadre GK mentioned the Legion OG recently. I would ask him however his MB is full.

I goggled it but could not find much info. Anyone know much about it?

Never mind, coffee & cannabis kicked in and I searched this thread, lots of info!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 23, 2011)

redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


dude...dont know what your problem is but im sure one of us could answer your question...something about a UK distributor or something?

you cant over look this thread when you search? do you keep forgetting what it is?

you'll be gone soon...we're here to stay bro, find another thread to troll in please.

jealousy is a crazy thing..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> so. if cv sent his seeds out yesterday. who has got the best guess on the first day the really drop? im sitting here pressing refresh and praying they go on sale.... its driving me crazy. lols.


Most likely on Nov. 30th...
*just like how TCVG is gunna most likely be today, if its gotten there...


----------



## hempstead (Nov 23, 2011)

redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


We are the Mods.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


 This thread is appreciated by many if u don't like it simply look past it


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 23, 2011)

redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


 

Please stop wasting our air.....


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice grow report by GK on THCfarmer on legion OG if anyone is interested
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f142/legion-og-35391/

I have to say I appreciate this thread and everyone who contributes. I was "accepted". I have learned tons. I can ask questions and get the right answer instead of fairy tails by non growing noobs. Everyone has a pleasant attitude and engages in civil discourse. We talk about other subjects without beating them to death or beating each other for that matter.

And since I may be going to relatives today, I would like to wish everyone a Thanksgiving day filled with fine food and friends and my hope is they all have things to be thankful for in the crazy society we live in.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 23, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Nice grow report by GK on THCfarmer on legion OG if anyone is interested
> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f142/legion-og-35391/
> 
> I have to say I appreciate this thread and everyone who contributes. I was "accepted". I have learned tons. I can ask questions and get the right answer instead of fairy tails by non growing noobs. Everyone has a pleasant attitude and engages in civil discourse. We talk about other subjects without beating them to death or beating each other for that matter.
> ...


 
Happy thanksgiving to you too BHB..
And a happy thanksgiving to all in the collectors thread......


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

redzi said:


> Hey moderator..or post master, aka site manager, put this thread to rest..or at least transfer it out of seed reviews..I punch up ____ yea that is right .... fill in the blank, this piece of shit thread fouls up every search I do along with my monitor...you have a thread on germination rates and dedicated grow types have to make a dry entry just to keep the thread alive. Will the keepers of this thread try anouther diversion...what ever happened to knocking on peoples doors and running? I did the same thing when I was in 8th grade.


Okay, it has become apparent that I need to know something. How do you mute people again?


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Okay, it has become apparent that I need to know something. How do you mute people again?


The old fashioned way was a steel toed boot to the jaw. That sheepwrangler was probaly just passing through and if not we might keep him around for a few more days for someone to laugh at.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

so im planning a dr. atominc purchase.

gypsy nirvana has his gear for $100 (ish) a pack.

hemp depot... i need to check but i think their $ is similar.

then i come across "vancouver seed back" which has his gear for $75 a pack.

^ anybody use them ? ^

anybody know of a less expensive source via their internet seedbank travels?


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Frmrboi is always recommending them, if that counts for anything. I would imagine it does in this case.



gudkarma said:


> so im planning a dr. atominc purchase.
> 
> gypsy nirvana has his gear for $100 (ish) a pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 23, 2011)

Got a waiting order waiting to be filed on the 26th

10x TGA- Jack the ripper (finally getting this)
10x TGA- Third Dimension
5x TGA- Timewreck(free pack)
10x Trichome jungle- Shambhala Kush
12x Trichome Jungle- Jungle bubba mantis (free 12 pack)
5x Connoisseur genetics- GDP (probably gonna pass on this due to lack of room and its feminised)


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

Jack the Ripper is another on my wish list...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

cool. thanks bonehead... i'll PM him a little later.

i asked cause imma do all dr. atomics gear at once & drop a few bills... need to make sure this bank is reliable ...as i rock e$ko's fridge & the 'tude for most of my stuff.

gypsy nirvana i tried on racerboy's reccomendation... still waiting... hopefully shows soon.

& EDIT a few times. & sannie of course.

i want to grab some shit from hemp depot too... & they got real good rep ...but i hate sending $krilla in the mail. i have 6 more packs of cannacopia gear on my list... a few in doubles (for e$ko) the rest stright up ...so i might try HD as i thnk they're still giving out the "blowfish" freebie.

cannacopia road kill skunk x deep chunk was HIGH on my list. i've seen donkey dickers from that strain & heard ultra awesome rave reviews ...so im happy to have them on the way. 

but i cracked blueberry indica f2 in their place 

there's a "paypal" option written into the payment section of the vancouver website... so imma use that.

my carmel kush (dynasty) are sexing & looking SUPERB.

& to top off my Beany McBeans and rice day, e$ko is visiting sannie this afternoon ...& imma get a fistful of free shit ! 

i may have a few more packs of the killing fields x space queen real soon. i want 15 (have 5) the rest imma give to y'all.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Frmrboi hit 6,000 post and said "Last one". I dont think he has posted since then.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

New update on my journal! Link in the signature...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 23, 2011)

Tell Esko that his newest, greatest best ever fan cant wait for BB sativa & CBH 

HD takes money orders however =
*Please note:* We are not responsible for confiscated, late, lost, or stolen shipments.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

i think cheeseberrys (regs) are either drying now... or being delivered today.

bb sativa = way doubtful (shudda grabbed them when u had the chance) as other projects are in the works. 

would you believe i was holding the bb sativa in my hands last night... thought about cracking 3 from them & 3 from the indica & side by side them to show & grow.

i look into the pack and see what appears to be seed guts and tiny shell parts all over the plastic inside.

1 of those 10 beans either spontaneously blew up ...or i dont know wtf happened.

only 9 of bb sativa beans left. 

wierd right?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah karma I got those A11s in soil they are doing good. Only going to veg a couple weeks and flip because I have like 60 babies in there. Thanks for the pheno info, I will be looking for the "g" pheno for sure. Nice av gud! When pork chops fly mofo


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Vancouver seed bank.. has 'em for $60... or were you just rounding up? ($62.99 tbe.)

Nirvana - Northern Lights Germd and in Solo cup this morning.. i think i may screw the Comp with this one and keep it for my personal stash... If its a keeper, ill dub her Mommy.....

Bought the Trainwreck IBL from Breeders Choice last night.... Should be a nice addition to the collection for future endeavors...

Gud... Thats crazy weird... its like a seed landmine... Maybe the other seeds got jealous and ganked his ass...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

rounding up... more like stoner math 

ha. im gonna trade that blown up seed to cmt for his half seed... all day bitches.

*

where'd u get that trainwreck... i need 3 packs of that? 

like before dr. atomic or anything else. possibly super soon.

breeder's choice must but something not sannie.

can u link me? or is it can*etics?


----------



## tardis (Nov 23, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> Got a waiting order waiting to be filed on the 26th
> 
> 10x TGA- Jack the ripper (finally getting this)
> 10x TGA- Third Dimension
> ...


Me Too! That Timewreck sounds amazing. Vortex X Bloodwreck. I love vortex, I love my Qrazy Train, together I bet that mix is amazing.

Tho I'm gonna go Third Dimension and more Vortex beans.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> rounding up... more like stoner math
> 
> ha. im gonna trade that blown up seed to cmt for his half seed... all day bitches.
> 
> ...


the trainwreck ibl has been poppin up on seurbidz.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

im registering now 

hope there's no restriction(s) in order to message hothouseflowers as i need to see if they'll deal with e$ko directly.

if not i'll be on a mission to grab what i need via auctions.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 23, 2011)

thcfarmer and seedbay have some great seeds that just went up. id get more if i could. some great mosca crosses right now.

+10 Mosca Killer Queen
+10 Mosca C99 bx1
+10 GAN C99 f2


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> thcfarmer and seedbay have some great seeds that just went up. id get more if i could. some great mosca crosses right now.
> 
> +10 Mosca Killer Queen
> +10 Mosca C99 bx1
> +10 GAN C99 f2


LoL......... dude seriously.....
(please dont advertise TheFarm in here.....)


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 23, 2011)

never had issues there. +10packs bought so far...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

If Madoff got outta jail tomorrow and opened up a car dealership:
Honest Bernies Used Cars
Would you buy a car from him?

Thats just how i think about it.... Its your money spend it how you like.....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

wow.

you are LUCKy.

im 1 for 2 at thcfarmer.

according to "false logic" , spain has mad thieving mail peeps & THE most derelict post system on planet earth.

imo, logic (fu*king f*g) owes me one karma genetics jack cheddar.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> wow.
> 
> you are LUCKy.
> 
> ...


IMO, if Gud won't buy from 'em, I ain't buying from 'em.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> cool. thanks bonehead... i'll PM him a little later.
> 
> i asked cause imma do all dr. atomics gear at once & drop a few bills... need to make sure this bank is reliable ...as i rock e$ko's fridge & the 'tude for most of my stuff.
> 
> ...


 what did you order from the bou gud?? they definitely aren't the fastest shippers around, but i'm like 5 / 5 with them..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

to each his/her own.

i dont know the name of the source, but there's a website that lists "seedbank performance"... thcf*rmer is at the very bottom (or super poorly rated) with like 95% complaint to 5% praise.

plus "false logic" censors anything related to him, seed deliveries, and thcb*y dealings. fact.

plus he rips off breeders. fact.

plus he's had a "donate to me" banner up what ...forever. wtf? fact.

stealing seed $ pays only so much i guess. 

& i completely stopped going there so please ban me for my commentary.

i eat a website ban ...like pimps ...pimp ho's ...or like a pro eater eats hotdogs.

*

from gypsy : i ordered : cannacopia bc roadkill skunk x deep chunk


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 23, 2011)

I've ordered from seed boutique at least 10 times prob way more. Never had a problem. they do take forever to arrivE however


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 23, 2011)

Logic says "if you don't pay 35$ to send your payment registered then it "will" be lost in the mail."

Wonder how he can garauntee the post office will fuck it up.


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 23, 2011)

I thank others for their info. 
i searched more about thcfarmer review for the first time. i dont like deuche bags *cough cough khan, take the stick out your ass bro*, i wont go back there again and gonna bail on my order. seems like all what gudkarma says is true. still no problems my self, but ill stick to more honest people.


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 23, 2011)

Check this crazy fuck out if you already haven't!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## laxfiz (Nov 23, 2011)

love wing suits +


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 23, 2011)

That first step off the cliff must be interesting. It goes against all instincts to launch yourself off a cliff, but it sure looks like fun!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> That first step off the cliff must be interesting. It goes against all instincts to launch yourself off a cliff, but it sure looks like fun!


 lmao.. i jumped off of a cliff one time in my life up at the delware water gap, and i have to admit i was shitting my pants the whole time..
not sure how high i was, but it was over 30 feet i would estimate.. the thing was, i had to climb up this lil pos rope to get up to where they were jumping off the cliff from, and i had almost killed myself climbing up the rope.. there were even people who went up a bit higher, and were climbing up on this tree overlooking the river, out onto this tiny ass branch, the launching themselves into the delaware.. no fucking way was i doing that, lol..
if i hadn't almost killed myself getting up there, i'd probably have chickened out and simply climbed down instead.. as was, i jumped, and almost damn near drowned trying to swim back to the raft i was in as i'm a terrible swimmer, lol..
but shit, i can now scratch that one off of the ole bucket list..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

I seem to be missing that instinctual fear of heights, it has fucked me over in the past though....
It has forced me to have _______.. and a few insane falls.. They happen too quick to be scary though...
That wingsuit shit looks like fun, ive actually been itchin to go skydiving lately ever since somebody i know did it a few weeks ago.....
Hey Bonehead was it you that used to be a union worker on skyscrapers? Steelworker or someshit, i bet it was crazy up their....

Hey RB that sounds like fun.. But since you have to climb the skinny rope n shit, etc... It does sound scary..LoL i bet it was insane....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

My Mango Haze are in day 7 of life, day 6 of 12 /12 ...never went 12/12 from seed but i had an issue this grow and was sorta forced into it lol. I thought they were KC Brains Mango, but they turned out to be Mr Nice Mango Haze...so they got flipped..i cant run those with midget indicas lol.............Ill keep it updated

Trolling is hard, i had to take a nap today after assualting BrickTop so many times.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I seem to be missing that instinctual fear of heights, it has fucked me over in the past though....
> It has forced me to have 2 back surgeries.. and a few insane falls.. They happen too quick to be scary though...
> That wingsuit shit looks like fun, ive actually been itchin to go skydiving lately ever since somebody i know did it a few weeks ago.....
> Hey Bonehead was it you that used to be a union worker on skyscrapers? Steelworker or someshit, i bet it was crazy up their....
> ...


 its not heights that bother me so much as the fact of hanging from the side of some cliff on an area the size of my sneakers was wide.. that, and wondering if i was going to drown after i landed was a second very large factor into my shitting my pants.. 
i mean, i can swim, but just enough to not drown in five minutes or less, lol..


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 23, 2011)

Diz is the man with that av!! I'm a union ironworker so heights don't bother me. 1st time you get up there tho the whole fucking thing is swaying!! I'm like ohh shit I thought this was steel!! They laughed like it is but you will learn to walk with the sway!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 23, 2011)

Trolling is hard, i had to take a nap today after assualting BrickTop so many times.[/QUOTE]

Hahaha. I thought I saw u with his avi the other day. Classic. Nice avi. Me likey


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> My Mango Haze are in day 7 of life, day 6 of 12 /12 ...never went 12/12 from seed but i had an issue this grow and was sorta forced into it lol. I thought they were KC Brains Mango, but they turned out to be Mr Nice Mango Haze...so they got flipped..i cant run those with midget indicas lol.............Ill keep it updated
> 
> Trolling is hard, i had to take a nap today after assualting BrickTop so many times.


Yah i had to toss a bunch into flower real early as well.
Moby Dick.. 12/12


PR- X-Man...12/12


X-man when given time to veg...









Dont got pics of the rest....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

Excuse me Mr. Dizzle...
The Left Tittie seems to be Bigger than the Right.. This discrepancy has caused me great emocianal anguish and i have taken great offense.
I request that you rectify the situation immediately.

Sincerely,
-My Name.


Sux TCVG hasnt dropped yet, i was really expecting it to drop tonight... even Mr. C. was too....
*just smoked some hash bout 20 minutes ago, after not smoking all day... nd i gootta say.. i am fuckin trashedizzled...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Check this crazy fuck out if you already haven't!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
amazing. is that real? simply amazing.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> amazing. is that real? simply amazing.


 Right it looks awesome.. just cruising along above everything...
Like how the mexicans do drug drops nowadays with those bare bones mini planes....
Man those things look fun....
The smugglers are all like 18-late 20's... i wonder if they ever ake em out for a joy ride...
Like.. Oi, Jefe.. Im taking the plane for a spin.. then get shot down by dea by mistake....(id be all over that.. That show is on tv like twice a day..."extreme smuggling...)

Has anyone tried the SOG seeds - Sweet Duchess F2's....

Not sure if it was said....
Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!
and Happy Thursday Skunk M8!!


----------



## wheezer (Nov 23, 2011)

Just for info....my newest Conny lucky dips were 2 packs of Cheesedog. haha it's like they know what I have, and send it anyway!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

wheezer said:


> Just for info....my newest Conny lucky dips were 2 packs of Cheesedog. haha it's like they know what I have, and send it anyway!


 Id rather have some of those Romulan x Vortex you made than another pack of CheeseDog.... Hope i dont get doubles in this next shipment.. /\ <-- my fingers crossed...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol wheezer at leastg you will have a nice selection!

That's like one of there least


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

just Cracked 
5 Alien Fire and
5 Bandana
With any luck itll be enough to find a good Mom...
I dont know what it is but it seems like lately every night i feel like poppin Beans....


----------



## wheezer (Nov 23, 2011)

least what??


----------



## wheezer (Nov 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> just Cracked
> 5 Alien Fire and
> 5 Bandana
> With any luck itll be enough to find a good Mom...
> I dont know what it is but it seems like lately every night i feel like poppin Beans....


I just got done sticking a bunch in paper towels .... Hey Dave, OG Chem (Conny), Chem 4 x OG (Cali Conn), Dank Sinatra, SuperBomb, White Diamonds, Eisbear, and 1 freebie Bubba 33.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Right it looks awesome.. just cruising along above everything...
> Like how the mexicans do drug drops nowadays with those bare bones mini planes....
> Man those things look fun....
> The smugglers are all like 18-late 20's... i wonder if they ever ake em out for a joy ride...
> ...


 yah, i've seen a few grows of sog's gear before.. they're biggest hit looks to be that bubble and squekk.. it was in skunk a few issues back now in the milf section i do believe it was..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

wheezer said:


> I just got done sticking a bunch in paper towels .... Hey Dave, OG Chem (Conny), Chem 4 x OG (Cali Conn), Dank Sinatra, SuperBomb, White Diamonds, Eisbear, and 1 freebie Bubba 33.


 Im real interested in that Dank Sinatra... If its not out-o-stock by the end of next week, its mine....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i've seen a few grows of sog's gear before.. they're biggest hit looks to be that bubble and squekk.. it was in skunk a few issues back now in the milf section i do believe it was..


do they got a strain named SOG Purple Kush? jus wondering cuz its in my genetics, wondered if it was thiers


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Id rather have some of those Romulan x Vortex you made than another pack of CheeseDog.... Hope i dont get doubles in this next shipment.. /\ <-- my fingers crossed...


 i got another pack of the cheese dogs in my order from the tude today as well.. yah, i wasn't super impressed..

and i emailed the tude about them sending me the wrong shit in my last order.. i went back and found the email for that order that they sent me, then i returned it to them saying how i got the purple cheddar instead of the purple cheech's that i ordered..
i got an email back from them asking for the fucking order number again when it was in the first email i sent them..

so then today i got another email back from them asking to see a pix of the package of beans with the hand written code on it as well.. i'm not overly happy with all of this run around, i can assure you this much.. all the fucking money i've spent at that place, and this is the first issue i've ever had over there, and they seem to be making me jump through hoops to get what i paid for..
i'm going to be super fucking pissed if the purple cheech is sold out by the time they get this shit figured out, that much i do know...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 23, 2011)

You got dank sinatra already? Are u testing it?
There's a tester thread I saw but its just starting


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> do they got a strain named SOG Purple Kush? jus wondering cuz its in my genetics, wondered if it was thiers


 they might dizzle, but i'll have to admit that it's not really ringing a bell atm..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You got dank sinatra already? Are u testing it?
> There's a tester thread I saw but its just starting


 who put out dank sinatra?? alphakronik??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> You got dank sinatra already? Are u testing it?
> There's a tester thread I saw but its just starting


Dank sinatra has been out for sale on the tude for weeks...
Bodhi


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dank sinatra has been out for sale on the tude for weeks...
> Bodhi


 oh, ok, missed that bodhi part, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> they might dizzle, but i'll have to admit that it's not really ringing a bell atm..


The newer Kush hybrids Peak has are mothered by a SOG Purple Kush....he said it was local from the Island but id never heard of it, or found info on it. Thanks bro


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

SOG_Strains
Double Bubble=Double DutchxBubblicious
Misty Bubble=Double BubblexBlue Misty
Bubble'n'Squeak=Double BubblexBig Buddah Cheese
Bubble'n'Squeak2=Double BubblexU.K.Cheese
Sweet Dutchess=Double DutchxSweet Dreams
Double Dutchess=Sweet DutchesxDouble Bubble
Senseless Star=Double BubbleF1'sxSensi Star
Purple Bazooka = Double Bubbe x Paradise- Sweet Purple

Yah dank sinatra looks good to me, i want it but need to save cash... it LA AFFIE cut x 88 g13 hashplant


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Double Bubble=Double DutchxBubblicious
> Misty Bubble=Double BubblexBlue Misty
> Bubble'n'Squeak=Double BubblexBig Buddah Cheese
> Bubble'n'Squeak2=Double BubblexU.K.Cheese
> ...


 i've had my eye on that senseless star for a minute now..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i've had my eye on that senseless star for a minute now..


He posted it on seed release on 10/7 without a date for release so who knows... but maybe within a month.... Hopefully hell post a date soon..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks for the list mang.....im guessing then its prolly a cut someone selected that does well in SoG. He told me he got it as a cut so i dunno were it originated now lol Its bomb tho, i seen some shots of it, i got the Kushberry goin now in veg...thats gettin flowered next month.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 23, 2011)

turkey brine vs. nl x bb time


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 23, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i got another pack of the cheese dogs in my order from the tude today as well.. yah, i wasn't super impressed..
> 
> and i emailed the tude about them sending me the wrong shit in my last order.. i went back and found the email for that order that they sent me, then i returned it to them saying how i got the purple cheddar instead of the purple cheech's that i ordered..
> i got an email back from them asking for the fucking order number again when it was in the first email i sent them..
> ...


Yeah feel you I got 2 sssdh (super lame as both were filled and sent on the same day) and a free quaser, sage, kushage for them selling my last pack of GDP (bought last pack on first release and they never sent it just told me sorry we sold out(it)) and dicking my around for a week about it plus the two seeds that weren't in my mixed pack of CC, I'd say pretty lame to fix their fuck up! Hopefully they figure it out before your beans are sold.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 24, 2011)

I wana check that New TGA TimeWarp at the Attitude Seed Bank!! Shit Looks Fire!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been eyeing up Dank Sinatra since it got listed, deffo on my shopping list from Bodhi


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 24, 2011)

lol yeah me too...sinatra has been in my cart a few times....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

Scratch that... its some sort of "request only".....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 24, 2011)

What site is that? 

Isn't that the attitude hackers? Is it legit?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 24, 2011)

Want that dank Sinatra too. I'll be ordering it next weekend if it makes it. 

Happy thanksgiving guys. And skunkie happy thursday. Got so drunk last night ugghhh


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 24, 2011)

EDIT , if you like them , is having a 20% "black friday" type sale. 

24th to 27th

coupon code : BFRI

perfect time to grab a few packs of more $ gear if you're able.

plus there's always free ship on canna beans.

*

germ rates

e$ko's sage : 10 for 10 on this crack

e$ko's blueberry indica f2 : 5 for 5 on this bean bust-a-thon

all in coco and on the run.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 24, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Highlife just hit me up.. BlackRose just got re-stocked.. They haven't update the website yet.. But i assume they will very shortly.....


 

I would love to buy Heath's Black Rose and V3, but is this bank legit? 

Has Heath been posting on the net lately, someone needs to hit him up with a PM about Highlife seeds.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I would love to buy Heath's Black Rose and V3, but is this bank legit?
> 
> Has Heath been posting on the net lately, someone needs to hit him up with a PM about Highlife seeds.


 He (heath) posted a year or so ago and said that the site was legit but nothing since then....
The site isnt putting them on their website cause of limited supply and high demand...(their words)
You have to be in contact with them and order that way....


----------



## taaldow (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 24, 2011)

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everybody, don't eat too much turkey now lol .
Thanx for the thursday wishes too guys, means a lot and it's nice to be included even though I don't really understand whats goin on, I get my American history lessons from the Simpsons


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone....A lil help? My buddy had these and doesn't remember what strain they are or breeder. Any ideas?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 24, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone....A lil help? My buddy had these and doesn't remember what strain they are or breeder. Any ideas?View attachment 1903782


 looks like super silver haze, ww, and i'm not sure on the hp one, maybe hashplant, yah, hashplant, that's the ticket..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 24, 2011)

duh, my bad, ww is white widow, my mistake, just so used to using ww to abbreviate it is all, lol..


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 24, 2011)

Usually WW is White Widow, SSH is Super Silver Haze, and no clue on HG. 



NUTBUSH47 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone....A lil help? My buddy had these and doesn't remember what strain they are or breeder. Any ideas?View attachment 1903782


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks....


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 24, 2011)

HG = Either Hawaii Gold or Himalaya Gold

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/hawaii-gold/
http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/himalaya-gold.html


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeeeesssss!!!!!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey seed collectors, just browsing the 'tude and came across these 2 new offerings from DJ Short ~ 

Azure Haze >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dj-short-seeds-azure-haze/prod_3909.html
Whitaker Blues >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dj-short-seeds-whitaker-blues/prod_3910.html

Whats your thoughts though??


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 24, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Yeeeesssss!!!!!!!


You're welcome


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 24, 2011)

Skunkie I posted something a few days ago about that azure haze. It sounds good to me. Dj short is the man.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Skunkie I posted something a few days ago about that azure haze. It sounds good to me. Dj short is the man.


I may give it a shot if it's in stock when I go shopping (not long now, I can't wait lol I've got an itchy trigger finger already too)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 24, 2011)

I forgot to post this here, although I just posted it on Netics-

Official word from Subby-

"SPACE DAWG RE-RELEASE FEBRUARY 1ST!!!"

Of course I have a winner pheno allready in my garden (and a few beans, shhh). But he did state that in an open forum and it is prudent to say it's one of his very best and if you weren't fortunate to be gifted the Dawg a couple years back you have no idea what I'm talkin bout less you read an article on it's awesomeness.

TGA - SubCool
Space Dawg
Oregon SnowDog x Space Dude
70 % Inica 30% Sativa

READ THIS if interested in SpaceDawg

and

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/smokers-chokers/201343218-space-dawg.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks bat. I saw ur spacedawg pics n they are sick! Still gonna pm u on ct too. Maybe now I won't have too.

I'm glad subs finally bringin back old gear. Last time I asked him about old gear he said "if I stopped making it there was a reason, it no longer exists or somethings wrong with it" 

I often find subcool contradicting himself.

Dioxide > subcool x2


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

Skunk M8.... I'm pretty sure the Azure Haze is DJ'S take on Blue Dream... Don't remember what Whitaker is tho.. Usin my blackberry while sittin down to Thanksgivin Dinner at the In-Laws (not mine).... So I can't really look it up, but I'd pick up the Azure Haze just to see what he thinks he could do to improve the Blue Dream...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sure most of u heard the canna cup in the dam was raided yesterday. My buddy just text and said he placed 2nd in the cup. Not 100% sure what he entered. But a few months ago he told me he was taking the lemon g. Same cut I have. I'm actually trying to get a diff cut that I like a little better. He kicks it with adam from thseeds so I also assume that is who entered it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm sure most of u heard the canna cup in the dam was raided yesterday. My buddy just text and said he placed 2nd in the cup. Not 100% sure what he entered. But a few months ago he told me he was taking the lemon g. Same cut I have. I'm actually trying to get a diff cut that I like a little better. He kicks it with adam from thseeds so I also assume that is who entered it.


 anybody have any news on any of the other cup winners?? not that it really matters one way or another, but i'll admit i still like to see who won what and for what...


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm gonna check out that soulfruit. Any of you guys tried it?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 24, 2011)

No other info yet. He is in the dam. I'll post when he texts back


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yerrrrr.... Stuck in mad traffic.... LoL
But incase yall wanted to know... 
At SAS:
OGR;
Fire Alien Kush
White Fire Alien


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 24, 2011)

night nugz


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 24, 2011)

Bump!!! There's an "HG" on them. I'm figuring High Grade or home grown???


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Nov 24, 2011)

Does "HG" mean high grade?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Does "HG" mean high grade?


 Just got home fukin ridiculous......(the traffic)

Dude seriously......

HG could mean anything those aren't in the most organized of labeling systems, Im gunna give you some possibilities, lets end this here...

High Grade (strain name)
HashGirl - Deep Chunk X Vintage 2006
HimilayaGold - India x Nepal
Holy Grail(69) - (Matanuska Tundra x Chronic) x Haze

JediKush - Def grabbin this on Monday......!!!
5/5 AlienFires shot tails, and 1/5 Bandanas......


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 24, 2011)

NUTBUSH47 said:


> Does "HG" mean high grade?


Happy to Gouge you or your wallet.. ORG $150 a pack.. Hahahahaa..No thanks.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 24, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Happy to Gouge you or your wallet.. ORG $150 a pack.. Hahahahaa..No thanks.


 I know .... Even though the JediKush is $160.. Id still rather have that than get OGR....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 25, 2011)

I think I'll just wait and eventually get it for free or on the cheap. I do have some Strawberry Alien Kush and Firestarter fems in seed I'm equally excited about as well as a FIRE OG cut comin my way from Cali. so I'm complacent on the amount of Fire I'll be seein soon. 

Recently aquired The New Guys Black Cherry x Blueberry (DJShort) and that's going to take priority. As is getting through these Sputnik 2 beans, Sputnik x Black Russian, and Black Rose x Double Purple Doja... Next year will all be about Fire and Berries . lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 25, 2011)

I can say tho...

I spent $150 on a pack of Outlaws Dojaberry...about the same on Bodhis Purple Moonshine.. So it happens. I'd much rather support Bodhi than OGFag.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 25, 2011)

OGR is getting nothing from me lol. I'd rather support Dankhouse by getting F2's tbh. Anyways there are so many other breeders that deserve props & support.

The Azure Haze sounds a good buy for me, with me being in the UK it's pretty hard to source a true BD cut if you know what I mean.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 25, 2011)

There's a bunch of Newer Mosca crosses over at SBay. The Blue crosses look good. Lots of Old Time Moonshine x Blah blah blah


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 25, 2011)

Im gunna grab a pack of BlackRose from HighLife to see if their legit.... When i run-em ill post some pics for yall...

Bodhi Seeds Elf Snack
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds BODZ337 1 
Nirvana White Widow Feminized
UFO#1 Ceres Seeds Northern Lights x Skunk #1 Feminized
UFO#2 Ceres Seeds White Indica Feminized
Discount Coupon Black420

Better hop on that!!!
Other Boodhi Seeds Available:
Issac Haze
Sunshine 4
Dank Sinatra
Tranquil Elephantizer
Gold Star
Star Child
So Cal Master Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
NL5 x Talk of Kabul
DeepChunk x Malawi Gold
(and obviously the ElfSnack)


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 25, 2011)

So that timewreck deals goin on now?


----------



## blissfest (Nov 25, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Just cracked a pack of Dr. Greenthumb Ghost OG kush S1's. 100% success, all 11 seeds sprouted
> 
> I should be able to find a kickass keeper mom with 11 plants to choose from!!!
> 
> ...


 
Any advise on these 3 strains would be more than welcome, should be a fun grow.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 25, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> night nugz


Exotic looking! Yummy!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 25, 2011)

Ho--ly shhit...It just boggles the mind. I absolutely LOVE reading you guys and your seeds...and for all your talk of what you are growing, starting, chopping, I'd swear y'all are in some sort of hyper speed time warp where seeds germinate, grow, veg, flower, dry and cure all in matter of like 4 days. I just wanted y'all to know how entertaining you all are. I still feel like I'm auditing the senior class, though.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 25, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> night nugz


Fucking Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 25, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Exotic looking! Yummy!


ha !

isn't anything you dont already have


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 25, 2011)

1) NLB , very NL leaning , keeper for sure

2) Mad Shack , nugs each branch the enitre length , no wasted space, amazing!

3) Houston Shoreline , if you are grilling with this you will be singing my praises soon enough... im actually hoping for a nice male from my blueberry indica f2 to cross with this strain. dont go crazy toping this either.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 25, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha !
> 
> isn't anything you dont already have


Technically, no... (yay!) but mine don't look any where near that yummy yet. But it's happening! They are just past halfway through week 1 of flowering and they are growing so fast sometimes I swear I can see it happening. I can't wait!!! I LOVE this "stretch" phase. It is exciting!


----------



## tardis (Nov 25, 2011)

2 1/2 hours till the Time Wreck by TGA Subcool is available as a freebie with 2 packs.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 25, 2011)

Are any of you planning to spend 200$ for a free 5 pack?


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 25, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Are any of you planning to spend 200$ for a free 5 pack?


No way in hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 25, 2011)

And I just realised a 10 pack is the same price as x2 5 packs, no price break.

Every stoner that's ever bough a sack knows the more you buy the cheaper it gets.

What a prick.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 25, 2011)

I will prob eventually buy it. But not like this. Plus bodhi has so much fire out. Plus cannazon. Plus gage green. Way to much crazy shit out now. Where was all this gear all summer? When I wasn't a broke ass? 

Hey skunkie or wyteberry u guys should tell gage to come to zon


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 25, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey skunkie or wyteberry u guys should tell gage to come to zon


You never know what the future holds karma, they could already be in talks atm .


----------



## puffntuff (Nov 25, 2011)

Cannazon is holding the fort down crazy style already!! We get gg over there boy watch out!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 25, 2011)

I really wanna try that Lemon Stomper. The GG stuff at Sbay looks real good. And does the Mosca stuff. I have a couple Bros Grimm C99 F3s left I really wanna pop.. but that's down the road. I'm so tempted on those C99BX beans by Mosca. I'd be cool to just do a whole C99 grow. Some day. Hope my couple Daywreck or Headband whatever u wanna call it x C99's turn out nice. Gonna b smoking the Sputnik x C99 tonight for the first time. Straight Fire. Creamy Berry Mint.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

yo mama and mandalope are sprouted and in dirt.

i would have got down on the tga promotion.....but plushberry and querkle sold out before the promotion started, so fuck it, i'll pass.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

so its 2:45 am....im rollin a joint and my house fills up with red and blue lights...so i look out the window and see a cop has a car pulled over, dude pulled over in my driveway....cop gave him a sobriety test then cuffed him and put him in the back. fuckin cops. they pull people over quite a bit by my house, its right on the county line so they get em before they cross it....fuckers. if it was a state cop i woulda smoked that joint on the front porch while i watched em lol (state cops know im legal due to a run in with them, county cops dont know yet and i dont feel like showin em now lol)

this is close to the 10th time this happened this year. first time it happened was a couple years back, i had 4 or 5 friends over and we were smokin blunt after blunt...i know the cop had to have smelled it, i was freakin out lol.


----------



## JCashman (Nov 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> so its 2:45 am....im rollin a joint and my house fills up with red and blue lights...so i look out the window and see a cop has a car pulled over, dude pulled over in my driveway....cop gave him a sobriety test then cuffed him and put him in the back. fuckin cops. they pull people over quite a bit by my house, its right on the county line so they get em before they cross it....fuckers. if it was a state cop i woulda smoked that joint on the front porch while i watched em lol (state cops know im legal due to a run in with them, county cops dont know yet and i dont feel like showin em now lol)
> 
> this is close to the 10th time this happened this year. first time it happened was a couple years back, i had 4 or 5 friends over and we were smokin blunt after blunt...i know the cop had to have smelled it, i was freakin out lol.


oh god thats horrible. i know you're legal and all, but still. that first instant reaction has to be panic before your brain reminds itself that your not breaking the law, ha. stay safe!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yah im just waitin till the promo's over and coppin 'em then....

Cant wait to try these ElfSnack, ~~~Gorilla Arm's~~~!...LoL...

Thats crazy CMT, atleast your legal to take some of that intial edge off.... 

That BODHI list that i posted earlier had atleast like 10 strains on it available at the tude, surprised me too once i actually made a list....


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Noone is talking about it but I thought the tga offer was unimpressive. Spend 200 for 20 beans and 5 free ones that are "testers"
I love it when breeders run a buy one get one free. I will almost always jump on those.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Sannie has new beans from USC underground seed collective.

Collective Breeders using the elite clones and landrace strains. Years of research and grow for search the pearls genetic! Varieties that are known as clones ECSD or the UK Cheese also old Jamaican Lambsbread dating from the 1960s!!
classics like Amnesia or Columbian Gold! Many genetic landrace sativa 100% from 1970 to 1980 before the invasion Indica / Skunk ...
Underground seeds to a great interest in the preservation of landrace!
The whole team Seeds Underground Collective hope you enjoy culture.

Theres two strains so far. It seems Sannie starts them slowly because Dynasty is doing the same thing with many more strains waiting to be released soon


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Columbian Gold X Jamaican Lambsbread

http://www.sanniesshop.com/colombian-gold-x-jamaican-lambsbread-en.html

This plant is a pure sativa, F1 cross between two inbred lines!!
These two lines give tall plants, which bloom in 14/16 weeks, the effect can be well balanced between the high and the stone, and it can give a totally psychedelic high for some phénos!
The smell is quite spicy / hazy / resin / slightly fruity, according to the phenotypes!
picture col gold X lambs


----------



## JCashman (Nov 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Noone is talking about it but I thought the tga offer was unimpressive. Spend 200 for 20 beans and 5 free ones that are "testers"
> I love it when breeders run a buy one get one free. I will almost always jump on those.


im with you on this. i mean i appreciate anything free, but im not going to go out of my way to get down on this offer 

and im a fan of TGA


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Durganchitral.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/durganchitral.html

The durganchitral is a cross between a clone of a very great potencial, our durbanghani! This clone is a cross between an old Afghan and an line of landrace durban provides a stone devastating.
The father is the Pakistan Chitral kush, it gives structure smaller and shorter flowering! colors from pink to purple may appear!!
The effect is stone and the smell can be from anise with notes of red fruit!!
9 weeks
picture durganchitral


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

JCashman said:


> im with you on this. i mean i appreciate anything free, but im not going to go out of my way to get down on this offer
> 
> and im a fan of TGA


Mostly his hardcore fans will jump on this promotion. I know that it is much easier said then done however I would want to give my product in as many "new" hands as possible so they would try it and go, wow, subs stuff kicks ass

I would probaly make single package of two beans of each strain and give a lucky pick pack away with each order of any kind during Christmas. That would likely bring in many more customers then the TW promo. I stayed at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

100 packs of a strain would only be 200 beans. 200 beans X 12? strains = 2,400 beans.
Hell I bet sub spills that many out of his pockets each week!
So 1,200 people would try his beans and those are small numbers. You could easily double or triple the 1200 number.
All it cost is packaging and labels and time of course.
You could even just make it a freebie if you buy one of subs strains. You get to test another. Thats always cool.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry to keep rambling but Sub must be a sharp man and I imagine theres good reason why he does the promos his way. Besides, it takes time to build a company up unless you throw caution out the window.

I am tempted to PM Sub and see if he would like to reply but he is real busy. Even holding workshops and promoting himself as a disc jockey, writing books, bringing out new strains, maintaining house and home.

My hats off to him. Ambition, hard work and dedication are old school traits that will take a man far


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

I just won BlackHaze for $80-... lol
I feel bad for all those ppl who paid $200+ for it......
Good things come to those who wait...

Bonehead, weve all been talkin bout how were not takin part in the promo.... You can just buy a pack of 5 for 50bux in a couple days anyway..... 
I mean he should of had 1 pack for 1 pack, that would of been better.....

Yah that DurganChitral looks good... looks like lavender French Fries....


*now im thinkin bout french fries n shit...LoL... bout to go get McD's Brkfst....


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

lol yeah, my first thought is always, "oh fuck, the cops are comin for me!" lol, my heart sinks every time for a minute.

yup, you dont get much more tga hardcore than me...but that buy 20 get 5 free isnt good at all...shoulda been buy 1 10 pack or 2 5 packs and get 10 free.

nice win on the black haze...i may have to bid on it next time


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah, my first thought is always, "oh fuck, the cops are comin for me!" lol, my heart sinks every time for a minute.
> 
> yup, you dont get much more tga hardcore than me...but that buy 20 get 5 free isnt good at all...shoulda been buy 1 10 pack or 2 5 packs and get 10 free.


 TGA said in his RIU thread that 5 packs should work.....


subcool said:


> I think 4-5 packs would work
> 
> Sub


Its not 2 5 packs, but its better than 2 10 packs, in some way...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

i threw 5 packs in my cart last night but the timewreck didnt show up as a freebie....but i didnt try 2 10 packs to check...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just tested it, 2 10 packs puts the TW in the cart... so hmmm SUB might have been mistaken...
But it makes sense... Attitude prob just doesnt sell as many 10 packs as 5 packs so they didnt include them in the promo.. cuz obviously sub doesn't care...
*wait i just put 4 5 packs in the cart and it worked.. i didnt try it cause you said it didnt work for you.. but it does.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

yup...i think you're right kahn.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

TGA Subcool Seeds Jack's Cleaner 2 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds TGAW125 &#8734; $46.36 $92.71 
TGA Subcool Seeds The Void 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 05 Seeds TGA0125 &#8734; $46.36 $92.71 

FREE TGA Subcool Time WreckTGA 


UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush


UFO#4 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow


UFO#1 Ceres Seeds Northern Lights x Skunk #1 Feminized


UFO#2 Ceres Seeds White Indica Feminized
UFO#5 Dinafem Seeds Critical + AUTOMATIC absolutely free! Subtotal: $185.42 
Discount CouponBlack420 -$27.81 *
Basket Total:* *$157.62

*$157- total aint bad at all, for 4 5 packs + timewreck...... remember the new code for 15% off.....(and the 5 UFO's but eh)If i needed the TGA stock right now id def. grab-em....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

I prob got lucky on the Haze cuz its a holiday and ppl were busy..... If you wait till xmas you might get a winner....


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Attitude still has a holiday blowout sale, dont they?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

yah spend $30usd and get 1 sour cream + 1 lemon skunk + 1 rks + 1 dna shirt 12/2 - 12/5/11 (9am start 4 pm finish (UK TIME))
*its not an official DNA shirt tho, its a ghetto Attitude, DNA Genetics shirt....


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> yah spend $30usd and get 1 sour cream + 1 lemon skunk + 1 rks + 1 dna shirt 12/2 - 12/5/11 (9am start 4 pm finish (UK TIME))
> *its not an official DNA shirt tho, its a ghetto Attitude, DNA Genetics shirt....


Thats a good freebie, combine it with the reg ufos and Attitude is real close to getting me to spend money with them rather then Sannie.
I hate to sound like a broken record and I have not grown much but Sannies gear has spoiled me
I have my fingers crossed hoping KO Kush is as good as CR and Heri


----------



## blissfest (Nov 26, 2011)

What is everyones current line-up?

Im runnin at the moment:

Dr. Greenthumb- G13
Dr. Greenthumb- Ghost OG Kush
Next Gen- GrapeGod
Next Gen- Dynamite
Reserva Privada- LA Cheese
Barney's Farm- Red Diesel
Alphakronik- Jackpot Royale
Conny Gen- Casey Jones S1's
Cannazon Freebies- Larry OG S1's

Waiting on deck:

Esko's- Chocolate Rain
Sannies- Sugar Punch
Raskal's- White Fire
Raskal's- White S1's
UGORG- KillerSkunk
Emerald Triangle- Royal Purple Kush
Next Gen- ISS
Ect,Ect,Ect

Shitloads of beans to grow, and I still keep buying them, LOL!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm vegging: tahoe og, jedi kush, double purple doja x black rose, mns black widow, plushberry, legion og, romulan, plushberry x sour bubble, jaffa cake, pre 98 bubba kush

Revegging: pineapple express yielder pheno, anesthesia 

Flowering: plushberry, walhalla, nl blue, plusberry x sour bubble, la cheese (reserva's), sour cream, connie chung, white widow fem, nl

Prbly missing something. Thatgs off the top of my headm


----------



## blissfest (Nov 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm vegging: tahoe og, jedi kush, double purple doja x black rose, mns black widow, plushberry, legion og, romulan, plushberry x sour bubble, jaffa cake, pre 98 bubba kush
> 
> Revegging: pineapple express yielder pheno, anesthesia
> 
> ...


I have 9 pineapple express beans I have been wanting to grow, you must have really liked it to re-veg. So how is the yield and quality?


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Vegging Chocolate Rain, Lots of CR 
Reserves RSK, Vortex, KO KUSH and some chocolate mix blooming
Looking sweet too. Growing is fun, satisfying and decent exercise as well


----------



## Joedank (Nov 26, 2011)

flowering: a-13, raskels og, la con, critical haze, cindy-99 purple pinapple pheno (cut today!!), sweetooth#3, durban poison, sk#1

vegging; pre98 bubba, east coast sourd cali conn, ortega (mrnice) ginger berry (deliaha), blue cheese (big budda), rainbow coosh, mello coosh (both mine), 

on deck: rainbow f2's(me) .... black rose f7(heath)... cannatonic(resin),,,,bubbleberry f2(me),,,, afgooey(gooeybreeder),,,,, project z7(mrnice) ...proj z6 the remedy...

starting to focus on carrying all diffrent mixes of cbd, thc and thcv.... for pain and pleasure...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice joedank. I want those afgooy and ortega.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

Flowering; bodhi a11 genius pheno, hortilab super sour skunk, Tga ace of spades, Huston shoreline, and eugenics genetics OG graze. 

In veg I have Tennessee hawgsbreath, sannie's extrema, space princess, cuts of all of the above. 
And I will be adding to the flower room this week KOS shish99 and KOS deep phaze. I think that's everything


----------



## blissfest (Nov 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Flowering; bodhi a11 genius pheno, hortilab super sour skunk, Tga ace of spades, Huston shoreline, and eugenics genetics OG graze.
> 
> In veg I have Tennessee hawgsbreath, sannie's extrema, space princess, cuts of all of the above.
> And I will be adding to the flower room this week KOS shish99 and KOS deep phaze. I think that's everything


Im waiting on some of those OG graze beans 

Im also interested in that deep phaze and Sannies extrema, I might have to buy those someday.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Vegging Chocolate Rain, Lots of CR
> Reserves RSK, Vortex, KO KUSH and some chocolate mix blooming
> Looking sweet too. Growing is fun, satisfying and decent exercise as well


Keep us posted on that CR run, a killer Chocolate Rain mom would be real cool, it's at the top of my list.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

OG graze Cuts root crazy fast. It's my first run with all of these.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

How's the a11 comin?

Yeah I liked the pineapple express. I debated revegging it and considering its sitting in the corner with indirect lighting and gets watered a few times a week, its pretty hassle free so I kept it.

I have more pe seeds but this pheno grew 2x as fast and yielded 2x as much as my other one. The other one smelled sweeter tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

The two original a11 I popped have been in flower for 10 days. One boy one girl. The one girl looks pretty close to the description bodhi gave me of the keeper in structure. I'll see how she looks the longer she flowers. She smells good citrus already.The second pack I popped all 11 made it are doing well. So I'll be able to have a decent batch to make my selections from.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 26, 2011)

veg : double white (sweet seeds) , houston shoreline (clone only) , mad shack (sannie) , legion og (inkognyto) , original SAGE (e$ko) , lavander haze (e$ko) , tahoe og (cali con) , chocolate mind melt (e$ko) , nl x bb (nl pheno, delicious seeds) , plushberry (fag, i mean tga) , og graze (eugenics) , afghan kush (wos) , hawgsbreath (clone only)

flower : sexing carmel kush (prof. p , sannie) , sexing blueberry indicia f2 (e$ko), sexing another batch of sage (big holy sur x master ice) , double white (can u say donkey dicks?) , afghan kush , nl x bb , shoreline, hawgsbreath, shiva skunk (sensi) , extrema , plushberry , tahoe og, legion og , hawgsbreath , and mad shack

something like that.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

Well my grow is small comparatively, but I have Kaya Gold, Red Cherry Berry, Northern Lights Blue, and Vanilla Kush(?) flowering, and Alice 2 in veg.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 26, 2011)

veg - purple urkle, querkle, kos c99 male, mandalope, yo mama and re-vegging gorilla grape.

flower - grape ape, grape stomper bx, plushberry, green queen x querkle tester and cali con pre98 bubba.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 26, 2011)

YEAH MY PE IS AWESOME!!! its the most vigourous plant ive ever seen, biggest fan leaves ive ever seen too..
.i got my Pineapple express seeds back on halloween when they did the G13 promo and got a pack of PE and the 3 freebie ones for it. 
.
I Just ordered again from the tude a few days ago. i got pickn mix's : Barney's Vanilla Kush, Barneys Red Cherry Berry, Kannabia Mataro Blue, Barneys Crimea Blue, Big Buddah Freezecheeze89, and got UFO#1 Dinafem Blue Widow, UFO#2 Dinafem Blue Hash. My fav order yet!!! . so i have a shit ton of strains now, for me anyways!! i closet grow!! lets see here:
Nirvana: Medusa, White Castle, White Rhino, Chrystal, NYPD, Blackberry.; Kannabia: Mataro Blue; Big buddah: FreezeCheeze89; Emerald triangle: Bubba '76;
Dinafem: Blue Hash, Blue Widow.; Barney's Farm: Crimea Blue, Vanilla Kush, Red Cherry Berry.; G13 labs: Pineapple express.; CH9: Aroma, Bubba Kush 33.;
Greenhouse: Exodus Cheese. All of those are feminized, some are just one of seed of a strain, some as many as 9 of one strain(medusa). 
.
Overall im most impressed with my Nirvana Chrystal. Its 10/10 stuff even under cfl's in a closet!! it is the best strain ive tried and finished as of yet, with White Castle being #2. My G13 labs P.E. looks like its gonna be impressive as well!


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> veg : double white (sweet seeds) , houston shoreline (clone only) , mad shack (sannie) , legion og (inkognyto) , original SAGE (e$ko) , lavander haze (e$ko) , tahoe og (cali con) , chocolate mind melt (e$ko) , nl x bb (nl pheno, delicious seeds) , plushberry (fag, i mean tga) , og graze (eugenics) , afghan kush (wos) , hawgsbreath (clone only)
> 
> flower : sexing carmel kush (prof. p , sannie) , sexing blueberry indicia f2 (e$ko), sexing another batch of sage (big holy sur x master ice) , double white (can u say donkey dicks?) , afghan kush , nl x bb , shoreline, hawgsbreath, shiva skunk (sensi) , extrema , plushberry , tahoe og, legion og , hawgsbreath , and mad shack
> 
> something like that.


 wait wait wait a damn minute here gud.. did my eyes deceive me, or did i read that you're running a subfool strain?? damn, what next, greenhouse?? lmao, j/k, but you knew i was going to have to bust your balls at least a lil bit about this though right?? lol..

i'm sitting on a few packs of tga's stuff, i've been thinking of at least giving one of them a run sooner or later.. still haven't decided yet though,


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Well my grow is small comparatively, but I have Kaya Gold, Red Cherry Berry, Northern Lights Blue, and Vanilla Kush(?) flowering, and Alice 2 in veg.


 don't feel bad blue jeans, i can run a total of six flowering plants, and that's packing them in tightly, lol.. but i do what i can with the lil space i have to work with, what can i say..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> veg - purple urkle, querkle, kos c99 male, mandalope, yo mama and re-vegging gorilla grape.
> 
> flower - grape ape, grape stomper bx, plushberry, green queen x querkle tester and cali con pre98 bubba.


HEY!! ive got Grape Ape in veg right now, and i just threw two of them(different phenos: one more skunk, one more indica)
into 12/12 and took a few clones off of each before doing so. i wanted to know which one is a keeper. How is your Grape ape goin??? mine is SUPER stinky, i mean its a problem that they stink that bad, worst ever. but they are both vigourous, even tho they differ a bit. they came from some bud at a dispensary that had a few seeds in it. i know im runnin a risk that they are hermie but so far so good... Did your grape ape stay short at 12/12 or did it stretch real bad?


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> veg - purple urkle, querkle, kos c99 male, mandalope, yo mama and re-vegging gorilla grape.
> 
> flower - grape ape, grape stomper bx, plushberry, green queen x querkle tester and cali con pre98 bubba.


 i've got a pack of those yo momma's, i'd like to know how these turn out for you cmt, keep me in mind when they're done..


----------



## blissfest (Nov 26, 2011)

I have yet to buy any Subcool strains? And probably never will, and I dont know why, LOL!


----------



## blissfest (Nov 26, 2011)

I would like a kickass Pineapple express pheno, someday Im gonna have to crack those 9 beans I have.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 26, 2011)

OMG im so super pissed... NIRVANA has an awesome deal right now... blackjack and blackberry fem 5 packs both for only $40 US. thats more than half off...
and i just ordered from the tude... damn.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 26, 2011)

plushberry is strong in veg. 
so far, in flower, looks good. very easy to grow. 
however, i bet it doesn't yield. & i plan to up-pot it tonight to give her as much room as i can. 

ace of spades (is that it?) looks pretty bomb. must say.

a few runs in coco & plush is going to a friends house. i'd never put a tga strain anywhere near my tables. 

im on a mission to find 4 high yielding strains that finish in 9 or < ...& no way i see tga making the cut.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> wait wait wait a damn minute here gud.. did my eyes deceive me, or did i read that you're running a subfool strain?? damn, what next, greenhouse?? lmao, j/k, but you knew i was going to have to bust your balls at least a lil bit about this though right?? lol..
> 
> i'm sitting on a few packs of tga's stuff, i've been thinking of at least giving one of them a run sooner or later.. still haven't decided yet though,


Yea right, see the plushberry mother I'm flowering now. Gonna yueld 2 oz easy. I'm hoping 3. Of the sweetest, berriest, fruitiest, super frosty herb.

Subcool is kinda a prick. But plush is a winner.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> plushberry is strong in veg.
> so far, in flower, looks good. very easy to grow.
> however, i bet it doesn't yield. & i plan to up-pot it tonight to give her as much room as i can.
> 
> ...


 yah, the ace of spades is one of the ones that i happen to have as well gud..

i had high hopes for cali cons pre98 bubba kush, but it doesn't look like she's going to be a high yielder at all, which is a pretty big bummer imo, but i still have high hopes for the smoke being rather potent to make up for things..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yea right, see the plushberry mother I'm flowering now. Gonna yueld 2 oz easy. I'm hoping 3. Of the sweetest, berriest, fruitiest, super frosty herb.
> 
> Subcool is kinda a prick. But plush is a winner.


 i just like to fuck with gud karma lastwood, as he's pretty much in the same boat as i am and not much of a fan of sub is all.. i don't even know what my problem with him really is, just something about the guy gets under my thin skin, lol..
i do hear a lot of good stuff about his gear though, if only i'd get past the guy pushing them, maybe i'd find out for myself, lol..


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> plushberry is strong in veg.
> so far, in flower, looks good. very easy to grow.
> however, i bet it doesn't yield. & i plan to up-pot it tonight to give her as much room as i can.
> 
> ...


How come u sound so biased? You have only good things to say about the plant but still think it sucks and haven't flowered or smoked it yet?

Save your criticism till the end, you might be surprised.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm running a little late with this post, but here's what's flowering at my place: chocolope, vortex, alpha dawg, querkle, sour og, dairy queen, X2 apollo 11 genius f3, northern lights x ak-47 along with diesel and burmese kush freebies.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

The burmesekush turned out to be some potent weed. I wouldn't buy a pack, but it was a good freebie. Nice hard nuggets. Smells like piney mint. Took 9 weeks tho not 7.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

The ace of spades plants in my flower room are great looking plants. Thick stems. Big leaves. And wow is all I can say about the smell. Unfortunately it appears that I have 5 males and one undeclared. I will buy this strain again and again until I find a keeper just based on smell alone.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> The ace of spades plants in my flower room are great looking plants. Thick stems. Big leaves. And wow is all I can say about the smell. Unfortunately it appears that I have 5 males and one undeclared. I will buy this strain again and again until I find a keeper just based on smell alone.


 man, i wish i was that east to please, lol.. not saying anything about your methods of choosing a keeper, i just mean i like my strains to not only smell good, but be potent as all get out as well..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot Adam from thseeds did take my buddies cut of lemon g to the cup. He placed second place in the indica cup. I think he called it electric lemon g. My buddy didn't breed it we grabbed it from an old head we know from around here. He might of perfected it plus he didn't breed it. Still cool to see a local strain win the cup. ESP one that boy gave to adam. Seems like all that thseeds does is take already well know elite American shit and enter it.ie hog,kosher kush, I'm sure others I can't think of. I bet if deathstar was entered it would win.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

Its not that he's only looking for smell, but it smells so good, so unlike any herb we've ever smelled, that its unique enough to keep.

That's how plushberry is, obviously it comes from the black cherry soda.



racerboy71 said:


> man, i wish i was that east to please, lol.. not saying anything about your methods of choosing a keeper, i just mean i like my strains to not only smell good, but be potent as all get out as well..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

Like wood said the smell is just crazy. And trust I'm like u I like potent herb. That's why I said I'll buy PackS till I find a keeper. Shit smells so crazy. Plus with it having JTR in it I'm assuming it will be potent. Isn't that what most people say about subs gear? Potent and unique smells and tastes but small to average yield? If its great herb but yields small I'll just run one for the head.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> don't feel bad blue jeans, i can run a total of six flowering plants, and that's packing them in tightly, lol.. but i do what i can with the lil space i have to work with, what can i say..


Oh, I don't feel bad...just slightly insignificant sometimes. LOL Seriously, though, I have a room chock full! I have 9 plants in there and I'm psyched as could be. The reason I put the (?) next to the Vanilla Kush is because I still don't know if the damn thing is going to live. I don't know why I haven't chucked it yet...but after Alice rose from the dead, I believe anything is possible. It's not hurting anybody sitting in the back, but it definitely isn't being allowed to hog the good light from someone more active. Stupid thing will probably suddenly shoot up 5 feet and be a damn male.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 26, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Oh, I don't feel bad...just slightly insignificant sometimes. LOL Seriously, though, I have a room chock full! I have 9 plants in there and I'm psyched as could be. The reason I put the (?) next to the Vanilla Kush is because I still don't know if the damn thing is going to live. I don't know why I haven't chucked it yet...but after Alice rose from the dead, I believe anything is possible. It's not hurting anybody sitting in the back, but it definitely isn't being allowed to hog the good light from someone more active. Stupid thing will probably suddenly shoot up 5 feet and be a damn male.


 i hear you about feeling insignificant sometimes.. i look at people like the skunk munkie and gud karma set ups and i drool all over myself thinking of the endless possiblities.. i started to run out of clean shirts so i had to stop looking for the most part, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 26, 2011)

im not down on plush. and having run vortex 2x on the tables and running a few nicely veg'd cuts in grow bags, i stand behind my comments. 

plush is a good plant ...unless you selected a high yielder. did you? 

it cant stay ....as much as its for play. even legion is suspect. every plant (except double white & hennepdesk's sage) in my garden can get wacked & replaced in real short order. 

before taste, smell, odor, or whatever, my first of firsts is yield... followed by potency ...followed by clonability. 

looking at stuff like 10 to 14 days to bumps & not beards in the cloner to stretch & node spacing to the build i predict in flower, under a 1000w too, plush doesn't look to have what i need in a strain. 

it can taste like heaven & be dank as shit but average yield = gone in 60 

plus, more than a few of y'all is rocking it & gud can do something else for show. should we all run a11 & gorilla grape... oh wait, you all would love to 

im excited to see what plush does in a 3 gallon container (2 week flower up-pot'd tonight) under a 1000w light. i love to grow. so even tga gets a free pass. the fine farmer who blessed me too. 

from the space you need to grab 3 zips off a plush bush i can snatch 7 to 9 zips from double white or sage. like i say, the mission isnt to stash seeds as much as its to keep looking for high yielding, fast cloning, adaptable (sog, coco, whatever), tastey, dank strains for the lab to run in cycles. 

at 5000+ w , everything else is wasting electric to me.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i hear you about feeling insignificant sometimes.. i look at people like the skunk munkie and gud karma set ups and i drool all over myself thinking of the endless possiblities.. i started to run out of clean shirts so i had to stop looking for the most part, lol..


Yep, that about sums it up...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Like wood said the smell is just crazy. And trust I'm like u I like potent herb. That's why I said I'll buy PackS till I find a keeper. Shit smells so crazy. Plus with it having JTR in it I'm assuming it will be potent. Isn't that what most people say about subs gear? Potent and unique smells and tastes but small to average yield? If its great herb but yields small I'll just run one for the head.


I f*ckin hope so. If I buy a pack that's probably what I'd get. Sub gave me a free pack of Plushberry and mentioned it's not really that potent. I probably could have had the Ace of Spades but I was too modest to ask. Free Plushberry is free Plushberry. He's such a nice guy. He used alot of my Chernobyl and Apollo 13 grow photos everywhere from the Tude to here and every other MJ forum from back when I did a test grow for him. But.. neglected to give me photocredit. Gave it to another guy by mistake. I was a lil disappointed but he gave me a sincere apology and free seeds, even offered me a chance to test Bubba Kush x JTR.. I declined. My stables are full. 
Looking forward to Plushberry tho. Since I know you have Ace of Spades I guess I don't need to buy it anyhow lol. I'll let you give me ur opinion when it's done. How's the Space Princess doing btw? lol Anywayz....Dude the F*ckin Sputnik x C99 is sick! I like it more than I like Space Dawg I think. It's a winner for sure. I'm not exaggerating by ANY MEANS. Fire! Pulled 3 zips off one gal veg'd only 2 weeks under a single 600! You have no idea how happy I am that this shit is mine. You will be too. It really needs to be crossed back to Sputnik for SputnikBX. Free Sputnik for everyone... eventually.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 26, 2011)

*Sputnik * Creamy BlueBerry Soda Pheno 
Discontinued by TGA
Grown by ITeachYourKids












Got Sputnik Beans and Sputnik related crosses.. Let's work it!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow. Just... WOW. That is ... sorry, I'm out of adjectives...I think I'll cry now.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

The princess is coming along. I'm turning her into a mother so I won't really be seeing her in action for a while. I'm stoked that you're happy with her. I knew she would be epic. Can't wait to see her in action.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 26, 2011)

OMG you have no idea. I've grown some great stuff but this one..very unique.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> OMG you have no idea. I've grown some great stuff but this one..very unique.


Smoke report? I'm not sure I even care...LOL... If I could just sit and look at it all day...what does she smell like?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

When ur ready to work on the bx I'm in. It's killin me waiting for her to be ready to take cuts. Really it's killing me waiting for all the gear I'm running to finish. ESP the shoreline, OG graze and hawgsbreath. Well shit the a11 and KOS gear too lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

Oo I'm so excited. Tommoro I get to take cuttings from 2 roms out of the 4 females, the legion og, and then a bunch of plushberry and nl blues. 

Then I get to finally flower the legion. And then rom in another week. 

I'm excited about these 2 strains.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

Not only are those 2 fem Strains 50% off at nirvana, but enter COLLARDGREENS at checkout and get 30% off an order of $40- or more.... CANDIEDYAM for 15% off non seeds stuff, and GOBBLEGOBBLE for 15% off of Auto's.....

Damn everyone is runnin some killer shit!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the new promo code for the attitude?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> What's the new promo code for the attitude?


 Black420 15%
also if you type in ASBR you get 10%, its the same as 420 code... just another random code i know...LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone know a good cheap-ish camera? I wanna be able to show pics that have color definition and show the frost. And it has to be able to do a macro of trichomes.

Idk shit about cameras. Maybe even a used. But not with SOO many fautures it drives me nuts.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Anyone know a good cheap-ish camera? I wanna be able to show pics that have color definition and show the frost. And it has to be able to do a macro of trichomes.
> 
> Idk shit about cameras. Maybe even a used. But not with SOO many fautures it drives me nuts.


Go to Best Buy or something similar in your area and buy anything Fuji for around $100 USD. They are decent cameras, small enough to keep with you and all you need is a photo editor to crop them and zoom in on the nice stuff.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 26, 2011)

Just opened :
Mr. Nice: ASH
I opened the straw and it "Popped" and threw some seed all over, after i picked em all up i counted 19 total.. and i only paid $30 cash for that piece (s&h inlcuded)...

Grateful Casey
Cheesedog..LoL
LEIA OG
+UFO's...


----------



## itslogics (Nov 26, 2011)

Vegging- Alien Fire, Querkle, Chernobyl, Sour bubble
Flowering- Powerskunk, Sour bubble, Blubonic, Afghani, Skunk #1
Clone- Sour Bubble, Powerskunk, Blubonic

First time running tga's gear, I was one of the many that thinks that subcool, is a cocky, arrogant fool. But his gear is running really well, of course its vegging, but they are growing really fast. I still won't know completely till 4 weeks after them curing but, we will see if I'm still a skeptic.

My sour bubble is beautiful, I'm actually digging the pheno that has spaced out nodes, it's definitely frostier than the one thats more squat and doesn't stretch very much at all. Blubonic is also really pretty, I got 2 phenos, one heavily leaning sativa, and another one mostly indica. The indica looks like to be a heavy yielder with its giant colas. The sativa pheno has all popcorn nuggs, but are pretty dense like the powerskunk.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Anyone know a good cheap-ish camera? I wanna be able to show pics that have color definition and show the frost. And it has to be able to do a macro of trichomes.
> 
> Idk shit about cameras. Maybe even a used. But not with SOO many fautures it drives me nuts.


Unfortunately there is no such things as a good cheap camera IMO. Especially one that will take trichome macros. A good digital SLR with a macro lens that shoots a true 1:1 will easily run over $500 Used.

U might be able to find a good used Nikon "body only" on ebay search for model D3100, then purchase this lens or something like this...http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/656971-USA/Nikon_2190_AF_S_DX_Micro_NIKKOR.html


----------



## tardis (Nov 27, 2011)

itslogics said:


> Vegging- Alien Fire, Querkle, Chernobyl, Sour bubble
> Flowering- Powerskunk, Sour bubble, Blubonic, Afghani, Skunk #1
> Clone- Sour Bubble, Powerskunk, Blubonic
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing what you think of his gear. I personally love it, but I love my weed tasting like suggary candy and to have hybrid highs with both indica stone and heady euphoria.


----------



## itslogics (Nov 27, 2011)

See I had some dairy queen, a few months back and my friends and I didn't think much of it...it was being foreshadowed by sour og, powerskunk, sour ak, grape god, and a few others I can't remember. So I'm giving tga another chance, but I dig the creamy smoke that the dairy queen had. I wanna like them, since people believe in him, but like I said I don't believe the hype, till I've actually witnessed it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 27, 2011)

Hope I'm not too late lol here's my guest list line up atm ~

In Flower ~ Motavation, Jedi Kush (clones), BlooGoo, Double Barrel OG, FireStarter, Insane Jane, Grape Stomper X Stomper OG (test grow), Mendo Queen X Grande Supreme (test grow).

In Veg ~ Leia OG , Strawberry Alien Kush F2, Chocolate Banana Kush, Casey Jones S1 "Joe's cut" (test grow), and I'm waiting on more testers too, so I'm keeping a little space open .

Clones (keepers) ~ DB-OG, Firestarter, BlooGoo, Insane Jane, Stomper OG ("Daisy") - these I'm still building up as my mommys for clone grows stock, with my fav selections from each strain I run and keep .


----------



## AugustWest420 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am new to this thread so i hope this is not too misplaced.... I needed some help picking a quality sour d strain from the attitude.. Does anyone have any recommendations. Currently im running SLH and kushberry in flower. And i have Mk ultra, querkle and pre 98 bubba in veg. Oh and waiting for my leia's with baited breath!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

AugustWest420 said:


> I am new to this thread so i hope this is not too misplaced.... I needed some help picking a quality sour d strain from the attitude.. Does anyone have any recommendations. Currently im running SLH and kushberry in flower. And i have Mk ultra, querkle and pre 98 bubba in veg. Oh and waiting for my leia's with baited breath!


Soma- NYCD (OG) $210-...
WorldOfSeeds - New York Special $52-...(3pack, 7pack $114-..)
Seedism - Diesel (Sour d x NYCD ) $61-...
Cali Connection - OG SouD $110-...(OutOfStock)

The Soma and CaliConn are the best, but CC is out of stock... and Soma is mad dough... So id go with WOS..

If it doesnt have to be Attitude, there are some other choices around.....

If you click Here...!! you will get 10 reg seeds for $30 bux of NYCD F3's (Chemdawg[nycd] x [Afghan x Hawaii]).. and they got tons of killer shit and free ship after 3 packs.....

*LOL... i just did all that and now i noticed you said Sour D.... My bad

TH SEEDS - Sage n' Sour $70-...
THE BULLDOG - Sour Diesel $43-... (can anyone chime in on these)
TH SEEDS is prob your better choice i havent run em, someone prob has.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

im really curious about seedism seeds. I've heard their blz bud is fire. And their diesel sounds great. I've also heard great things about applejack. It's curious to me why more people don't have somas gear. I have run abOut six of his strains and was very happy with all of them. Did something happen that I missed? You can get his gear at a good price from the seed boutique.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 27, 2011)

I gave a pack of the Diesel away as I couldn't be arsed lol. I haven't seen anything make me regret that descision either tbh. Seedism just sound boring imo.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

On Gypsy, its just 5packs of Reg gear instead of 10.. And they only have FEMS of the NYCD...
Holy shit on Attiude the Fems are $128- for a 5packand on Gypsy there $180 for a 10 pack thats like 30% off..($128 * 2=Y, Y - (Y * .30 ) = $180-) 

And the 5packs of regs are $20- cheaper than if you divided the Tude 10packs in half..... thats fucked up... 
(dont forget the shipping too)
That is cheaper than the Tude, i wonder why?
Gypsy is def the place to bee for Soma Gear...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 27, 2011)

I said I would place an order from the tude during December and I would imagine they and breeders will sweeten the pot as the month goes on. I may pass on the one coming up from DNA and hope for better stock. 15% off and many freebies!!

So far I have one strain that is a positive for sure buy that I will expect to compete with Eskos gear like CR and CM and thats two three packs of double white (it comes highly recomended  )

EDIT
Would many people here throw this on the cant miss, have to have list?
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds/th-seeds-regular/t-h-seeds-s-a-g-e-/prod_503.html


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I said I would place an order from the tude during December and I would imagine they and breeders will sweeten the pot as the month goes on. I may pass on the one coming up from DNA and hope for better stock. 15% off and many freebies!!
> 
> So far I have one strain that is a positive for sure buy that I will expect to compete with Eskos gear like CR and CM and thats two three packs of double white (it comes highly recomended  )
> 
> ...


 Im pretty sure The S.A.G.E. (Sativa Afghani Genetic Equilibrium)... From TH Seeds isnt the Real OG SAGE, but it still could be some fire Bud.. I myself havent had it...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

Make sure you buy the reg seeds if you get sage. My reg seed sage grew 2x as fast as my 2 fems. 

The pheno I liked was green and super crystally, and had all orange pistils earlier than the rest. Looked totally different from the other 2. Real old school looking. You will know the one if you see it. The other 2 looked a lot like the pic on that link. This one was spicier smelling.

Unfortunately, the pheno I liked came from fem seed. But id say the keeper for yield, vigor was from reg seed. She definately outperformed in growth.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Seedism just sound boring imo.


This Skunk is hard to please! lmao. 

Totally agree.

U know what else is boring? White Widow.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2011)

Their Apple Jack was pretty damn nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Make sure you buy the reg seeds if you get sage. My reg seed sage grew 2x as fast as my 2 fems.
> 
> The pheno I liked was green and super crystally, and had all orange pistils earlier than the rest. Looked totally different from the other 2. Real old school looking. You will know the one if you see it. The other 2 looked a lot like the pic on that link. This one was spicier smelling.
> 
> Unfortunately, the pheno I liked came from fem seed. But id say the keeper for yield, vigor was from reg seed. She definately outperformed in growth.


I wouldn't choose sage and I know it sounds ridiculous but the name just sounds unappealing. I hate the smell of regular sage so it automatically makes me not interested. Same thing with cheese. I don't think of anyone offered to sell or smoke cheese with me I'd get too excited. I know that I know better and most Breeders use hype to name and describe strains and when it all comes down to it smell, taste, potency, and yield are most important but still. Cheese x Sage or Cheesey Sage, just Sage, Cheddarwurst? I hate the names. I'm sure it's just me tho. lol.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 27, 2011)

Batman do you have a strain or three that you"wont live without"?
I am still learning. I grew Mr Nice SSH and was not all that impressed at the 8 week peno or the 14 week pheno I had.
I also did not rate endless sky very high.
Thats two of the more expensive beans you can buy.

Compare that to some of the cheapest, heri and choc rain which I herby proclaim to be great strains


----------



## blissfest (Nov 27, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hope I'm not too late lol here's my guest list line up atm ~
> 
> In Flower ~ Motavation, Jedi Kush (clones), BlooGoo, Double Barrel OG, FireStarter, Insane Jane, Grape Stomper X Stomper OG (test grow), Mendo Queen X Grande Supreme (test grow).
> 
> ...


 
I have a pack of double barrel og and strawberry alien kush from DH, I see that you like those strains.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 27, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> im really curious about seedism seeds. I've heard their blz bud is fire. And their diesel sounds great. I've also heard great things about applejack. It's curious to me why more people don't have somas gear. I have run abOut six of his strains and was very happy with all of them. Did something happen that I missed? You can get his gear at a good price from the seed boutique.


 
I grew out a pack of "BLZ Bud" last year, it was some seriously potent kickass smoke and yields good too, I highly recommend it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 27, 2011)

@Batmanskunk, I'm the same on SAGE ~ the name just doesn't appeal to me either mate and White Widow I feel the same about too, lol smoked a shit ton back in the day though along with Northern and plain ol' Skunk but these days I like to try different strains rather than the same old stuff time after time. Blue Cheese I'm sick to death of too...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Batman do you have a strain or three that you"wont live without"?


To me half the enjoyment I get from growing is obtained from the possibilities of finding new gems from seed. The mystery surrounding what I'll get every time I try a new strain is what I find fun. If I wanted to simply cash crop and didn't care about satisfying my urge to explore different avenues of dankness I would probably just keep my 2 current favorites SpaceDawg and Space Princess, clone the shit out of them and Fill a room. My backup strains from past grows are kind of all spread out in different friends and family members homes. I am coming back from taking a one year break from growing. Just bought a new house, had a new baby, alot of changes.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

Electrician is here. Hooking up the C.A.P. MLC8X controller now! Enough power to run 8 1000 watt HPS ballasts! Muhahahhahaa.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I wouldn't choose sage and I know it sounds ridiculous but the name just sounds unappealing. I hate the smell of regular sage so it automatically makes me not interested. Same thing with cheese. I don't think of anyone offered to sell or smoke cheese with me I'd get too excited. I know that I know better and most Breeders use hype to name and describe strains and when it all comes down to it smell, taste, potency, and yield are most important but still. Cheese x Sage or Cheesey Sage, just Sage, Cheddarwurst? I hate the names. I'm sure it's just me tho. lol.



The ones I grew were all freebies. Well worth it. I know what u mean about how a name can put you off a strain.

Seedism looks to have a few good ones. I love applejack, but never grown it. And there trainwreck crosses look ok. 

Is the timewreck promo over?


----------



## blissfest (Nov 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Electrician is here. Hooking up the C.A.P. MLC8X controller now! Enough power to run 8 1000 watt HPS ballasts! Muhahahhahaa.


 
I have the same thing for over a year now, it works great, no problems at all!!!!!

I have only ran 6K off it though.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yah the promo is over.... But its not available for sale yet...


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

Subcool makes bank man.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Subcool makes bank man.


Thats very true....
He sent in 100 promo 5 packs..
You have to buy 2 10 packs to get 1 5 pack...
The average 10 pack costs $92.73.. 2 * $92.73 = $185.46..
so then 100 * $185.46 = $18,546.00.. in 48 hours....
Thats assuming people only bought enuff packs to satisfy the promo, im sure some die hards bought more....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

And nothin even sold out


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> And nothin even sold out


I was thinkin the same thing..
How much gear does this guy run?..LoL
They must have stock like crazy over there... 
Makes you think about how many ppl really buy the Plush, and Querkle for it to have sold out B4 the promo...
Hempdepot has had A-13 x Vortex as ComingSoon for a lil while, so does that mean that the Tude is getting restocked as well? 
I think that may be a fair assumption..

Also since this past wed. we didnt get TCVG its pretty much a definite for this Wednesday, get ready ppl.... Also the CV drop too prob its been En-Route for awhile.... 
Break open your wallets and grab dem beans...
Take a trip to *~ElectricLarryLand~*


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm getting so tired of refreshing on the tga pg. U said Friday and I didn't bother to look at the ad, but it started Saturday, now its ended and I think it won't drop for a while.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

It started Friday night (12am Saturday East Coast time -5.00 GMT)

It started 5am Saturday UK GMT time....


----------



## JCashman (Nov 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I wouldn't choose sage and I know it sounds ridiculous but the name just sounds unappealing. I hate the smell of regular sage so it automatically makes me not interested. Same thing with cheese. I don't think of anyone offered to sell or smoke cheese with me I'd get too excited. I know that I know better and most Breeders use hype to name and describe strains and when it all comes down to it smell, taste, potency, and yield are most important but still. Cheese x Sage or Cheesey Sage, just Sage, Cheddarwurst? I hate the names. I'm sure it's just me tho. lol.


 ha! ive never had cheese or sage for the exact same reasons. but i read that you also said the widow was boring. i honestly haven't had a chance to do widows yet, and was wondering if you think they're worth popping just for the sake of having it under the belt? or if you really didnt think it was worth the time


----------



## Airwave (Nov 27, 2011)

JCashman said:


> ha! ive never had cheese or sage for the exact same reasons. but i read that you also said the widow was boring. i honestly haven't had a chance to do widows yet, and was wondering if you think they're worth popping just for the sake of having it under the belt? or if you really didnt think it was worth the time


I haven't grown any either. When I do, it will be Black Widow by Mr Nice. Everything else is just a copy.


----------



## JCashman (Nov 27, 2011)

thats exactly what i'm sitting on


----------



## Airwave (Nov 27, 2011)

JCashman said:


> thats exactly what i'm sitting on


Me too. Two packs of.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had SAGE it was fire. Doesn't smell at all like sage. But it was super unique. My buddy said he had to pop quite a few beans to find his keeper.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently grew out some MNS black widow. It's pretty good smoke in my opinion, after curing since mid October it's tasting good and the potency is good. I had a good yeilding pheno that gave me just short of 5 ounces off a single plant in a three gallon pot. I'm smoking a bowl of it now, good stuff.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 27, 2011)

on seedism : i'd love to try seedism diesel & applejack

& im running in veg 1.5 cross made by e$ko with soma's gear : lavander x amnesia haze ... chocolate rain x amnesia haze


----------



## Airwave (Nov 27, 2011)

Crash666 said:


> I recently grew out some MNS black widow. It's pretty good smoke in my opinion, after curing since mid October it's tasting good and the potency is good. I had a good yeilding pheno that gave me just short of 5 ounces off a single plant in a three gallon pot. I'm smoking a bowl of it now, good stuff.


How long did you veg for?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

I got Choco Rain x Amnesia on the way right now from Sannie.... It was the Freebie that spoke to me..LoL

I have Black Widow in my stash.. But i would choose to run Nirvana - White Widow. iono it just seems like it would be better...

I would love to get my hands on some SAGE, but i get where your comin from when you hear sage and cheese it doesnt tickle the tastebuds like PurpleBerryFunk, or DoubleBlackStawberryHaze...
*i should of mentioned earlier that i made those names up....LoL


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 27, 2011)

hahahahhaa... i dont see what's so tastey about the name "sputnik".

but when i see the pics... im like... wtf i need that 

name is a name. 
which is kinda why i like tcvg dude. his shit is literally named "shit".

awesome.

& i got some new e$ko crosses on the way : old school shiva (fems) & shiva x amnesia haze (regs) & a mystery suprise.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

I've got a couple mns black widow seedlings going now. Would be nice to find a super frosty keeper.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hahahahhaa... i dont see what's so tastey about the name "sputnik".
> 
> but when i see the pics... im like... wtf i need that
> 
> ...


 Dont forget about ASSHAT, and SKINFLUTE....some of TCVG's X's...LoL

When i heard Sputnik my first thoughts were of outerspace, like im bout to be blasted away...
So that name wasnt to bad for me..imho


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 27, 2011)

That may be true, however it does not mean that mr nice BW is "better" then other strains. I doubt Shanti still has the original mother anyway. More then likely he has done the same thing others have done except he has more beans to pop looking for a keeper mother and father to breed with and sell seeds to the public.

I would be willing to bet my hard earned money that many people here can find a White Widow that "beats" mr nice black widow 



Airwave said:


> I haven't grown any either. When I do, it will be Black Widow by Mr Nice. Everything else is just a copy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Nirvana WhiteWidow comes from a pack of seeds they got from the original WhiteWidow from GreenHouse back in the day so its Legit...
*yet to do BlackWidow.. will have to run it soon and find out the Deal with the OG...


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 27, 2011)

I would have to say cheese is straight fire .. if you get the right cut though, im a little bored of it now though but i couldnt decribe how fast my cheese flys ..Its crazy sometimes..
Its funny though cause when i first smoked sage i didnt have a name for it for ages so when i heard the name it didnt match the strain at all.. Dont be put off sage is nice , kind of tastes like ak47(special K) .
Gotta mixed variety-flower..Cheese - Dpq(chopped)-Romulan Diesel-Sk#1(chop)-Engineers dream-Psycho Killer-Dog Kush -LmX 
Veg: Sage-pk x herijuana-Jack herer-cheese-LmX2-Diesel ryders

I chopped the Dpq and sk#1 today @56 days
Dpq
View attachment 1908318View attachment 1908319

Cheese 1 week to chop
View attachment 1908320


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Your talking about the real SAGE though right.. not TH's S.A.G.E.... although ppl have been sayin that TH's is fire....


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 27, 2011)

Until Gud put up that about hennpek i didnt know there was any other Sage so it more than likely was TH seeds version .


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Until Gud put up that about hennpek i didnt know there was any other Sage so it more than likely was TH seeds version .


*Hennepdesk (dutch for like HempDesk or something, its another forum).. and i think that dudes name was Limbo..
[video=youtube;IpOI5h3Vqbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IpOI5h3Vqbg[/video]
*Found Him...LoL He a superb Gardener....
It just sounded like you were talkin bout a Clone.. Thats why....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 27, 2011)

^ i love that video.

hennep = dope / herb / mary jane

hennepdesk = dope desk

yes. karmas_a_bitch just told us what i thought was common knowledge : that adam from th seeds is a strain klepto.

sage existed long before ^ these dudes tried to remake it. 

it's : big holy sur x master ice : a hennepdesk creation 

let me grab my favorite child ...for some photos... brb.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm getting so tired of refreshing on the tga pg. U said Friday and I didn't bother to look at the ad, but it started Saturday, now its ended and I think it won't drop for a while.


I bet you Chernobyl is still better anyway.
It may be bomb. If I wanted to try a new TGA strain I'd hold out for either Bubba Kush x JTR (gotta be any time now, next couple months?) or SpaceDawg (february 1st) unless I knew a certain someone in the real world who would hook me up a cut. Probably wouldn't be hard to find someone like that. 



gudkarma said:


> hahahahhaa... i dont see what's so tastey about the name "sputnik".
> 
> but when i see the pics... im like... wtf i need that


Yes you do. 
And I know. I didn't either.. but the parentage.. 
Sputnik 1.0 »»» [(Genius x P75) x (Blackberry x Ak-47).. 
or to put it simply... Apollo 13 x Black Russian... I feel like that dude Arthur in the Monty Python movie looking for the Holy Grail.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 27, 2011)

^ best movie ever ...in my top 10 for sure. cultural classic, forever funny, & so perfectly written. 

the vorpal rabbit & the knights of ni & the dude with the coconuts making the horse galloping sound... love it.

: original sage , indica leaning, big holy sur dom pheno , close as i've found to the plant in the 4 minute sage video :

cracked my last 8 with 6 survivors to be sure.

only one person in the USA with this ... & that aint you 

structure for dick making is easily noted.

& my cat WILL steal your chocolate kush bitches.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^ best movie ever ...in my top 10 for sure. cultural classic, forever funny, & so perfectly written.
> 
> the vorpal rabbit & the knights of ni & the dude with the coconuts making the horse galloping sound... love it.
> 
> ...


He's got a gangstar face...

I hope that Bodhi drops the Big Sur with his "Exclusives"... whenever that happens....


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 27, 2011)

Airwave said:


> How long did you veg for?


35 days from seed


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

I wouldn't expect much from Bodhi for a few months. Possibly not till April...
I asked about Elf Snack and Space Mountain..



Bodhi said:


> having a baby really took my time into another direction, and the bean production dwindled, and the rippers did not help much either...
> but im back in the swing of things... they should be released around april 2012....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I wouldn't expect much from Bodhi for a few months. Possibly not till April...
> I asked about Elf Snack and Space Mountain..


 I just bought ElfSnack like 2 days ago from the tude....
This is what was available that day:
*Bodhi Seeds Available:
Issac Haze
Sunshine 4
Dank Sinatra
Tranquil Elephantizer
Gold Star
Star Child
So Cal Master Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
NL5 x Talk of Kabul
DeepChunk x Malawi Gold
ElfSnack*

Bodhi mad busy with his family and babies and shit so i understand.. But Its expected to drop at the Jungle in a few months....


----------



## blissfest (Nov 27, 2011)

Just looked in my stash, I have 2 TH seeds Fem Sage beans. 

I grew a freebie Kushage bean from TH seeds and it was real nice. I also grew a couple TH seeds BUKU and they were fine plants.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 27, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> That may be true, however it does not mean that mr nice BW is "better" then other strains. I doubt Shanti still has the original mother anyway. More then likely he has done the same thing others have done except he has more beans to pop looking for a keeper mother and father to breed with and sell seeds to the public.
> 
> I would be willing to bet my hard earned money that many people here can find a White Widow that "beats" mr nice black widow


I have 4 Dinafem WhiteWidow beans, Dinafem works with alot of Shanti's gear and their WW is the original.


----------



## ClosetSafe (Nov 27, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I have 4 Dinafem WhiteWidow beans, Dinafem works with alot of Shanti's gear and their WW is the original.


Everyone says they have the original white widow....

Most people would probably agree with "Black Widow" being the only commercially available "Original White Widow"... Especially since Greenhouse is now a Femz Only seedbank...

http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

If this WW convo continues then everytime some NooB searches Which W.W is real in google he'll end up here... 
Thats not what we want....


Damn Batman... that sux.... All the good stuff sold out... I posted here too that List as soon as i saw they were in stock..
That could also be why they sold out so quick... 
Glad i grabbed up Elf Snack while i could...
Has anyone noticed that the attitude email alert system never works?
I have never gotten one E-Mail alert form those bastards....


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

Big sur holy bud already dropped a while back. I told everyone they should jump on em.

In the strain description he says its a 1 time run. 

I will DEFINATELY be getting down on spacedawg batman. Yours totally sold me on that. I really want the timewreck tho too. 

Just took 5 rom cuts from my 2 selected mothers (till I flower then choose 1. And I took 3 clones from the legion og. That means the legion is going into flower. These were really tough to root last time so I hope that out of 3 cuttings I get more than 1 survivor this time.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I'm about to order that dank Sinatra. My girls fav herb is LA con. So I expect she will like this


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont know for sure its gunna be there, i was just hopin..
Hes droppin a few packs from his collection...


That Sinatra is prob one of the best ones left...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 27, 2011)

Really? Bodhi strains were available? I hope I didn't miss out. I didn't know. That's crazy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Theres still a few left... Bodhi Seeds

Is Rosebud Magazine owned by AN, cuz everyother page has an AN adveisement on it?
*yes it is... What douches.. Literally almost every page....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

My girl gave me a hundred fifty to blow on seeds today. I'm thinking another pack of ace of spades and dank Sinatra.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Blah blah, now give us something viable for those collecting seeds:
http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html
I think this site is FOS


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah that rosebud magazine must be AN's. I thot the same thing. It looks like a cool magazine too

Damn karma ur girl must make a lot, she's always buyin you shit.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Blah blah, now give us something viable for those collecting seeds:
> http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html
> I think this site is FOS


 The site is legit.
Im confused maybe? What is FOS?

Yah i found an article that it is an AN release.. It has cool covers and like Lingerie Centerfolds..LoL
*everytime i walk into the Hydroshop i walk out with like 4 Mags.. He just throws em at me..LoL he must get tons of em.. (Max Yield, RBud, nd the product jumps)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm. you all collect seeds on this thread...yet have not done any comparison projects.

How consistently you all are misinformed apparently.

Inform us all, what shall we collect?.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha yeah she does make a lot. A lot more than me. She was super excited about the AOS and we got 5 males 1 girl. I culled the others. So she wants to buy em again. Cuz she smelled em and well like I said they smelled nuts. And then I told her about the dank Sinatra. And like I said she loves LA. So I may have sold her on the idea of buying that one a little bit. But really this purchase is one she wants as much as me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunbiz I don't get what u are getting at?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> The site is legit.
> Im confused maybe? What is FOS?
> 
> Yah i found an article that it is an AN release.. It has cool covers and like Lingerie Centerfolds..LoL
> *everytime i walk into the Hydroshop i walk out with like 4 Mags.. He just throws em at me..LoL he must get tons of em.. (Max Yield, RBud, nd the product jumps)


How odd, I avoid hydroshit shops...they sell everything under the sun...hope you don't but seeds there.

Or should I just buy seeds, grow them, and assume they are any better than 3 good seeds from an OZ of whatever?

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

Or should posters here grab a straw?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is this about that site giving BCBUDDEPOT a bad ranking...
It didnt say the Genetics were bad...
Its a site that compiles external data, and processes it into a viewable form...
So its just people complaining about Bc Bud Depot packages not arriving, and confusing communication procedures...
Nobody said oh those seeds are garbage...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How odd, I avoid hydroshit shops...they sell everything under the sun...hope you don't but seeds there.
> 
> Or should I just buy seeds, grow them, and assume they are any better than 3 good seeds from an OZ of whatever?
> 
> ...


LoL.... I thought it was funny how hard AN tries to push their shit... and how everytime im in their the dude gives me fake Magazines with just adds in it.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

Ordered dank Sinatra and ace of spades. Dank Sinatra will sit on the shelf for a few. AOS will pop upon arrival.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 27, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ordered dank Sinatra and ace of spades. Dank Sinatra will sit on the shelf for a few. AOS will pop upon arrival.


I ordered Ace of Spades and Agent Orange again to get the Timewrecks.....my Dank Sinatra just broke the dirt this morning....can't wait on that one..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I had ace of spades and vortex in my cart late last night. But I didn't seal the deal. Then today vortex and time wreck were out. So I went with the Sinatra. Which I wanted more anyway. Let me know how they turn out for u.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 28, 2011)

New strain news!!

"Blueberry Headband" (Emerald Triangle Seeds) ~ New issue of WW hit my matt today and this strain is looking good imo guys. It's not listed at the banks yet but should be soon...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 28, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL.... I thought it was funny how hard AN tries to push their shit... and how everytime im in their the dude gives me fake Magazines with just adds in it.....


That's basically what I was getting at yesterday, someone changed the date on the seed bank review link without even bothering to update it....and a few of these breeders are asking us to send cash without even a phone number on their website.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hmm. you all collect seeds on this thread...yet have not done any comparison projects.
> 
> How consistently you all are misinformed apparently.
> 
> Inform us all, what shall we collect?.


WTF is this?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> WTF is this?


lol, you're a bit late.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, usually am... LOL


----------



## JCashman (Nov 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ordered dank Sinatra and ace of spades. Dank Sinatra will sit on the shelf for a few. AOS will pop upon arrival.


 Dank Sinatra is another one im really curious about. just dont know much about Bodhi. you think it would be worth grabbing even if it was going to sit awhile? kinda got a full plate atm, wouldnt be able to pop them til spring at the soonest


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 28, 2011)

How come we always get the trolls that can barely speak english?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 28, 2011)

JCashman said:


> Dank Sinatra is another one im really curious about. just dont know much about Bodhi. you think it would be worth grabbing even if it was going to sit awhile? kinda got a full plate atm, wouldnt be able to pop them til spring at the soonest


 Totally worth it.. 
BODHI is awesome... but besides that, that Sinatra looks great.. (Affie cut x '88 G13/HP)


So the word is The Tude has TW in stock and should be sellin 'em within a weeks time...
Or there gettin in the next week..LoL its like he speaks in riddles...either way get ready if you didnt use the promo...
("Attitude has them in stock in the next week.

Sub")


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> How come we always get the trolls that can barely speak english?


Its a nationwide epidemic. We have been pumping billions into education while electronic doodads are changing the way we communicate as well as language and speech and the way we are taught.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 28, 2011)

Timewreck sure seems to be getting a lot of props. Are there many grow reports out there?
If I remember correct, there were few reports on Plushberry when it was released and there should be lots of GR to rate the strain with by now.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 28, 2011)

Apollo 13bx by Tga is in stock at HD.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 28, 2011)

bodhi rocks fo sho


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 28, 2011)

New Breeder's Choice at Sannie's. Mad Kush Fem (bubba kush x mad scientist) and Mad Scientist Fem (white widow x herijuana)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 28, 2011)

And hell yeah dank Sinatra is worth grabbin. LA confidential from DNA is affieXafghani and the dank Sinatra is affieX 88'g13/hp. sounds great to me. I most likely won't run these for a while. But then again u guys know me and beans!!!! Popoppopop! These have been Callin me since they dropped. Should be here by the weekend.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 28, 2011)

Got a pack of hortilab super sour skunks in the mail today. Sweet


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 28, 2011)

Its crazy trying to keep up with you folks. Almost daily a new strain is released and the regs here are all over it. This morning I ordered another pack of CR, a miss universe and a Kollosus just trying to keep up with the joneses

I am two or three months behind everyone here and delighted about it


----------



## JCashman (Nov 28, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Totally worth it..
> BODHI is awesome... but besides that, that Sinatra looks great.. (Affie cut x '88 G13/HP)





karmas a bitch said:


> And hell yeah dank Sinatra is worth grabbin. LA confidential from DNA is affieXafghani and the dank Sinatra is affieX 88'g13/hp. sounds great to me. I most likely won't run these for a while. But then again u guys know me and beans!!!! Popoppopop! These have been Callin me since they dropped. Should be here by the weekend.


thanks you guys, always appreciating your guys' opinions to avoid grabbing garbage and imitations


----------



## JCashman (Nov 28, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Its crazy trying to keep up with you folks. Almost daily a new strain is released and the regs here are all over it. This morning I ordered another pack of CR, a miss universe and a Kollosus just trying to keep up with the joneses
> I am two or three months behind everyone here and delighted about it


i feel you buddy, some of these guys are just machines when it comes to collecting genetics, it makes me so jealous  but you know, just keep on keeping on, one order at a time


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got a pack of hortilab super sour skunks in the mail today. Sweet


Deja-vu!? Don't you already have some of these goin atm karma?? Or am I on the wrong track lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Its a nationwide epidemic. We have been pumping billions into education while electronic doodads are changing the way we communicate as well as language and speech and the way we are taught.


Basically what you are saying (and I agree) is that we have totally f'd the next generation...they will be technologically saavy and common sense stupid.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats what will kill us all, it did it for the dinosaurs their kids phucked it all up for everyone lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Its crazy trying to keep up with you folks. Almost daily a new strain is released and the regs here are all over it. This morning I ordered another pack of CR, a miss universe and a Kollosus just trying to keep up with the joneses
> 
> I am two or three months behind everyone here and delighted about it


You should try being the new grower/collector on the block...sheesh, I keep saying I feel like I wandered out of nursery school into the big kids class!

And I LOVE it here!


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thats what will kill us all, it did it for the dinosaurs their kids phucked it all up for everyone lol


Damn it... I hate it when the LIKE button goes missing! Wassup with that?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 28, 2011)

Racerboy & CMT are the heavyweights we all aspire to. But they've been collecting a while and are dedicated to what they do too. And I love the jealousey that comes, mostly from just kids who can barely grow bag seed and can't afford good gear but still are know it alls. best thing is they aint just for lookin at they're for the poppin' it's just space wont allow them to do the lot in one run or I'm guessing they would, I know I would with mine if I had more space .
All my still growing seed collections for growing out, hit the link in my sig to see them lol  throw in your own logs and experiences with your from seed/clone grows too...


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

As much as I love looking at seed catalogs, I agree, they are for poppin! I want them all, but not just to have, I pick the ones I want to SMOKE. I don't have much money right now, but I expect my harvest to alter that a little bit. Hubby and I have agreed that if any of my produce that makes it to the outside world, the funds are mine to improve future crops first. That would, of course, entail upping the genetics! I think it is a form of poetic justice to use proceeds from BF seeds to purchase something better than BF!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2011)

e$ko sent me hash pics to share.

chocolate rain & shiva respectively.

got very good feedback on the sage pheno i showed y'all as well... lots of "big holy sur" in her so says he.

scolded for some signs of neglect  what am i the plant whisperer?

still stoked & reveggin for cuts.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 28, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Deja-vu!? Don't you already have some of these goin atm karma?? Or am I on the wrong track lol


yes sir. but i got to many males so i got another pack. i dont know what happened this run.luck of the drawl i expect. bunch o males. kill em all and let god sort em out. except for my one a11 male.


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 28, 2011)

The cuttings I took yesterday are looking great. I only did the legions and roms. Was gonna do plush and nl blue but I'm about to start 10 green crack x burger bud (a11 genius pheno x a11g x nevilles haze/vietnamese) and 10 purple urkle x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)

Hof said the urkle x appalachia is 1 hitter quitter, even for him. 

Ill just have to put some plush and nl blue cuts in when my anesthesia is ready to take cuttings in a few weeks. She's started reveggin nice. Not gonna take any cuttings from that pineapple express I revegged. Just gonna flower it again. 

I rly hope I find a romulan pheno I really like. 3 of 4 females look identical with the typical romulan leaf shape, just differance in vigor. I hope I don't end up liking one of the slower phenos best, I didn't take cuttings from them, and prefer faster plants.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 28, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Apollo 13bx by Tga is in stock at HD.


I would cop it from SAS, only cause you can pay Immediately not just through the mail..
Thats were i got mines a few weeks back.. 
But it takes like 15 days shipping... 

Sweet pics, Gud.... E$ko makes some tastey morsels...



I only started really collecting(saving in a serious fashion) strains a few months ago.. and it got addicting the 2nd second i started doing it... Im at like 80 strains since that day....
So if i keep this rate up, ill have one hell of a stable once i have the space, and Skill to start Pollenchuckin.....
*so dont worry bluejeans and peeps im sure your collections will be pretty big in no time....(and a few months is like 6 not 2, but i really gots no idea)


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2011)

^ i passed him that alibaba cart link to those vials too.

that was the hookup.

i think e$ko might start using them to... we talked about it like only true collectors could.

gud : u like them?
gud : imma grab the 1 ml for stashing & trading.
esko : yes , very nice. but what about big seeds?
gud : right they have sexy vials for big seeds.
esko : yes my seeds are very big.

lol.

jkahndb, can u send me the addy of hothouse floewrs again. thanks.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 28, 2011)

LoL...
Dude is funny...

That hennepdesk vid has inspired me to try Scrog...
I got the "Screen" already, just waiting a few weeks for my current grow to be done, and throwin bunch of cuts from whatever looks best from the AlienFire/Bandana/NL i got goin.. 
Never tried it, should be exciting.....

I just got like 60 more Bagseed handed to me... them shits are gigantic... Into the stash they go... I should grow out like 200 bagseeed and find that 1 magical plant...
(id have to go guerilla tho....)


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2011)

before i learned & grew & learned some more... all i ever knew was bagseed.

used to think the big beans were magical.

* 

multitasking, i just found the hothouse email addy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> before i learned & grew & learned some more... all i ever knew was bagseed.
> 
> used to think the big beans were magical.
> 
> ...


 
For some reason half the bagseed i have is like twice the size as the commercial beans...

The bigger the bean the bigger the bud...-FruitRollup
Just opened a pack ad guess what another cheesedog...LoL
Thats like what 3, 4 ppl now with multiple cheesedog Dips...
I sent mail to the Uk registered on 11/8/11 and it just got there last friday...
I sent mail First Class (.98 cents) last Tuesday and it got there the same damn day....
How is that fair? one is 12bux the other .98 cents and the .98cent one got there in like 3 days....
I guess your paying for the security but still thats 20days.....


----------



## blissfest (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> As much as I love looking at seed catalogs, I agree, they are for poppin! I want them all, but not just to have, I pick the ones I want to SMOKE. I don't have much money right now, but I expect my harvest to alter that a little bit. Hubby and I have agreed that if any of my produce that makes it to the outside world, the funds are mine to improve future crops first. That would, of course, entail upping the genetics! I think it is a form of poetic justice to use proceeds from BF seeds to purchase something better than BF!


 
What BF seeds you runnin?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2011)

getting ready to fire up my first "flash cured" nug of tahoe og.

5, 4, 3, 2, 1 ...blast off.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

blissfest said:


> What BF seeds you runnin?


Successfully - Red Cherry Berry
Not so much - Vanilla Kush


----------



## blissfest (Nov 28, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Successfully - Red Cherry Berry
> Not so much - Vanilla Kush


I still have a Red Diesel pheno I cant seem to part with, it is a killer super strong branching indica that I want to use in some breeding projects someday.

I also grew their LSD and had a pheno that was extremely potent, I wouldn't even smoke the stuff, LOL! I let it go.

I grew Red Dragon too, it was pretty good, but I let it go.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2011)

sannie added these dudes to the mix : http://www.sanniesshop.com/underground-seed-collective/

love both the crosses! blatent old school.

even i'd break down for the c. gold x lambsbread & give that a run in a few 3 gallon containers for the head stash.

^hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> sannie added these dudes to the mix : http://www.sanniesshop.com/underground-seed-collective/
> 
> love both the crosses! blatent old school.
> 
> ...


Wow...that pic for the C.Gold is amazing...I'd kill to wake up and see that in my grow room every morning...better yet, in the jar by the bed!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 28, 2011)

OMG Transplanting is so much work. Just moved outta the Veg Box and put a couple Space Princess, a couple Chocolate Banana Kush, a couple Bandana [707 Headband x Snowdawg BX-- *FiRe!!*], Jackpot Royale, a 707 Headband x C99 under my new Ushio bulbs. Will do the SpaceDawg and Qleaner's tomorrow. 

Now gotta pop some more beans! Black Cherry x Blueberry!! Some double berry goodness.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2011)

^ those blk cherry x bb sound so yum!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 28, 2011)

^^&#8364; oh blk cherry x blu berry nice!!

I just recived and popped mr nice's nevils haze, mango haze, ; resins cannatonic and heaths black rose...
A few got smashed but oh well...

Can't wait to smoke sum nevils... It's been years and will look so nice in my sativa room


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 28, 2011)

I want to smoke the space princess!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 28, 2011)

*Excited scored a 20 pack!!!! *

*Black Cherry X Blueberry- Life Saver Flavor/Leggy Pheno- By The New Guy
*
_"just call her cherry #4. a sweet light lifesaver flavor on the way in, breathin out has the same sweet flavor with a hint of a woody/floral bouquet. the bud it's self smells of lifesaver candy."_- *The New Guy*

Full lineage is- (AirborneG13 x C99 X Ortega x C99 x Blackberry x CherryAk47) x (Purple Thai X Afghani)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 29, 2011)

Joedank said:


> ^^ oh blk cherry x blu berry nice!!
> 
> I just recived and popped mr nice's nevils haze, mango haze, ; resins cannatonic and heaths black rose...
> A few got smashed but oh well...
> ...


I just received some 80s- NL5xHaze an G13xHashplant that a long time friend of Nevilles traded to me.
They are directly from Nevilles garden.

Wish I money to try the grail Hazes.
Once in a life time chance just slipped threw my fingers.
But the kids need Christmas....


0
PS that RedCherryBerry from Barneys is great!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Dizzle
I replied to you here, Everyone else may find the thread of interest as well.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/490975-cash-crop-strain-3.html#post6701067


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats your verdict on Tahoe gk??


----------



## wheezer (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I got my Purple Cheech and my Kandy Kush in yesterday, and once again the lucky dip was.....Cheesedog haha. Oh well, it's a good strain at least! Here's a couple pics of 1 pheno that's dried and cured, I'll do a smoke report on all 4 phenos I grew in a few days.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> OMG Transplanting is so much work. Just moved outta the Veg Box and put a couple Space Princess, a couple Chocolate Banana Kush, a couple Bandana [707 Headband x Snowdawg BX-- *FiRe!!*], Jackpot Royale, a 707 Headband x C99 under my new Ushio bulbs. Will do the SpaceDawg and Qleaner's tomorrow.
> 
> Now gotta pop some more beans! Black Cherry x Blueberry!! Some double berry goodness.


Ooo, I LOVE transplanting. DIRT!!! It's so funny, in one of my very first posts, explaining why I chose hydro I said "I don't DO dirt". Now, after half a century of spurning dirt, I have discovered that I LOVE mixing soil for my ladies.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Full lineage is- (AirborneG13 x C99 X Ortega x C99 x Blackberry x CherryAk47) x (Purple Thai X Afghani)




Looks like a veritable pot orgy going on in there!


----------



## Joedank (Nov 29, 2011)

WHAT!!!!! From NEV's garden!!!! Holy shit I LOVE nl#5 x haze that is the cross that made me fall in love with Sativas. Around here we just call it cough. From the 80 s no less true speed weed and the og mr nice ( g13 x hashplant ) was the first mr nice strain damn just the histroical value of those genes blows my mind!!
Any restrictions on them? If not I would breed like mad with them....


SCARHOLE said:


> I just received some 80s- NL5xHaze an G13xHashplant that a long time friend of Nevilles traded to me.
> They are directly from Nevilles garden.
> 
> Wish I money to try the grail Hazes.
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Whats your verdict on Tahoe gk??


well its early morning, got a coffee, my laptop, and some more tahoe 

calyx so swollen... they looked seeded. very pretty. very nuggy. 

i wish i could get a cut from the tahoe you're using, skunkie. 

fuel.
lemon.
thick smoke.
powerful, very.
high is like a can of bees inside my head.

i have nothing like it in my head stash. & i see me smoking this shit to dust before the week is out. 

grew a single sog tester on the tables. the cut i threw down was soooooooo small... it stretched 2.5x in flower. 

yield dry is about 8g of pure funk-a-funk.

considering i grab 18 to 20g from each cut of nl x bb , im not pleased with the yield this cut gave... but in all fairness ...a non issue as it was a tester for taste & stone.

jury is out for SOG ...but i plan to give tahoe a few more runs to test production. 

i have a small bush in flower (2 weeks now) in a 3 gallon container so maybe that's how i'll grow her.

she's gonna stay a while. imma put her up against plush. grow them both 3x. 

after which, looser gets tossed.


----------



## bicycleday (Nov 29, 2011)

I haven't logged in for ages, this thread took some hazey turns for a little bit there.
Some funny shit, but not needed in this thread, plenty of troll threads here
I'll run my mouth in a lot of threads on riu because Im a natural shitstirrer, but I've got a lot of respect for a few people in this thread, always back up their mouth with pics and have some real knowledge & experience
I've done around 40pgs, heads spinning, still nowhere near caught up, some filth info as always tho

Gonna get some euros this week and send sannie a chrissy card (only way where Im from), Ive had my heart set on the heri for months, but now I'm wondering about the KOF4 cus its a cross and sounds a lot more filth, but I'm looking at the JB/KO freebees..

So a question to the ppl who know who its aimed at, is the KO F4 more potent than the heri? Or would the heri and the jb/ko freebees be the way to go?
This order goes ok I want the choc rain & KF, I'm a lil sour on attitude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never grown any purple strains so this may be what's going on. But I thought I'd ask here and get an answer I'd believe. Does anyone ever had a plant go dark purple on the undersides of it leaves? The plants(kos shish99, and kos deep phaze)look super healthy and are growing very fast. They are about 21 days old and are on the sixth set of true leaves. It's only one or so of the shish but about half of the deep phaze. And I mean it when I say deep dark purple. It's very pretty but I've never seen it before. None of my other plants did this in the same enviro with the same water and dirt. It's a new grow enviro so I'm still ironin out the kinks which is why I'm nervous. Well thanks guys.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

^ all i can think of is plants are either lacking P or enjoying low night temps.

i'd email KOS & ask them as to the genetic possibilities (non enviro) of purpling like u say.

*

ko kush vs. heri?

i'd go with the ko kush. cause im a kush fan. 

im so ready to (somehow) grab 15 to 20 of the ko x jb.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks gud. I did just shoot GreenMan420 a message. I thought maybe lack of P but all my other plants look great with no sign of this. Plus these plants look great as well. I was leaning towards the low night temps. But I've never seen plants do this on the undersides of the leaves.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

I wanted to buy that deep phaze just from the description. That rarely happens


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^ *
> 
> ko kush vs. heri?
> 
> ...


 
I have two KO Kush just starting in flower and looking great.
I also have two 5 packs of Jackberry X KO Kush with a five pack of Ladycane X Blueberry on the way.
It will be a longtime before I get to those J X KO and I am still looking for something to impress my friends with


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

i got a feeling the jb x ko kush is a bomb strain.

need to have it.
gotta have it.
must have it.

with 10 of the jb x ko , are you buying those freebies from sannie?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

another strain i really like is ladycane x bb. 
i have 30 of those i want to bust at the same time in an attempt to find the 8 to 9 wk (only 15% chance) keeper. she speaks to me & grows donkey dongs even your mom would ponder swallowing.

imma try and grab at least 20 of the jb x ko as a backup to update my kush offering ...if the carmel kush doesn't give me what i want on this small run of 5. e$ko grabbed me 20 more of those carmels too. 

of 5 little childrens, 4 carmels look very very similar & very very indica... which is great as im sure these are the bubba leaning (70%). 

if i find what i want in the carmels i'll have 15 to trade. but i know for a fact i'd bust 5 of those jb x ko right now if i could.

let's hope e$ko's not to stoned to grab me what i want next time. 

i would have had 20 kf x sq but recently the name was changed to "cosmic brain" ...& e$ko was too hashed out trying to remember the lineage vs name change.


----------



## bicycleday (Nov 29, 2011)

sometimes i get the feeling certain ppl have a vested interest in the seeds they r promoting on this site but what would i know


----------



## hempstead (Nov 29, 2011)

I got my Grand Daddy Purple and my freebie was Cheesdog.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 29, 2011)

hempstead said:


> I got my Grand Daddy Purple and my freebie was Cheesdog.


Very nice.........


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 29, 2011)

so everybodys got some Cheesey Dogs in the stash box now then . No wonder they (the 'tude) probabbly had loads go unsold, so there's the answer for that I reckon fellas/ladies . Did anybody get anything other than the CD's with this promo??

Gk the Tahoe isn't the best yeilder around fella, mine from seed I vegged for 11 weeks, topping & training to maximise their performance. I pulled 7 ounces + 13.14g (approx' dry weight!!) of dried & cured Bud from 2 plants. The smoke is where it's at for it though mate . There are some great phenos in the Tahoe but the reg's are what I'd advise anybody to go with if buying from CC .
I lost my moms to cal diff I couldn't bring them round from, but I do have more seeds to crack and look for another keeper at some point .


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

here's my vested interest.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> here's my vested interest.


Damn i just drooled all over myself......


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> here's my vested interest.


Damn. Drooled again.


----------



## Bluejeans (Nov 29, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn i just drooled all over myself......


LOL, you were posting while I was drooling!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 29, 2011)

Stick the kettle on gk, I'm on my way over for a toke sesh & a cuppa mate

x2 _*+ UK cup o' tea = Breakfast for champions*_

Props my friend, you rockin it pro-style


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

dude id so love to have tea & 2 FAT cones w/ you. 

between us, we'd probably need 4 FAT cones.

i like tea strong, milky, & sweet.
sugary dishwater looking.
earl grey of course.

how do you do your cuppa?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> so everybodys got some Cheesey Dogs in the stash box now then . No wonder they (the 'tude) probabbly had loads go unsold, so there's the answer for that I reckon fellas/ladies . Did anybody get anything other than the CD's with this promo??


I got 2 sssdh in a row.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes my KOXJB were sannie freebies
The cosmic brain was a freebie last time but I picked ladycane X BB instead


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a little more info on the electric lemon g that got second in the sativa cup. It was grown in the same amended coco recipe that I run. With a few slight tweaks. Also he came up with some kinda electro shock therapy thingy for plants. Calls it electroculture I guess he gave a presentation on it and sold a few. I was super high when it was explained so I didn't even listen. But if it works as good as his soil recipe I bet it's tight. So that's why it's called electric lemon g. From what I've heard his herb was the best there but as usual the best at politics won out.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Nov 29, 2011)

I will have to look into that electroculture sounds fun are there any videos or links with info about this you may share?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Been texting back and forth. If I get a link I'll throw it up here.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you. Always fun learning new things.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 29, 2011)

Sannies Feminized Killing Fields, I just bought 10 of them $97 aint bad for 10 beans, Sannie is da man.

Anyone here grown them?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 29, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Sannies Feminized Killing Fields, I just bought 10 of them
> 
> Anyone here grown them?


Skunkmunkie did a journal on em. He hangs here


----------



## blissfest (Nov 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Skunkmunkie did a journal on em. He hangs here


Cool I will hit him up for the in's and out's on growin some Killin Fields


----------



## TheLastWood (Nov 29, 2011)

Just search electroculture, read my sig first.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> before i learned & grew & learned some more... all i ever knew was bagseed.
> 
> used to think the big beans were magical.
> 
> ...


 
I have some mexi sativa seeds that are huge as peas.
I was always told that the bigger the seed, the bigger the plant can get.
Not sure if its really true...


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 29, 2011)

got my grandaddy purps today...cheesedog was my lucky dip too.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 29, 2011)

Grape Stomper x Chemdawg OG & Raspberry Bubba x [Hash Plant G13 x East Coast Sour Diesel] ... Coming soon <---- from Gage Green today!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a pack of CosmicBrain on the way....
and i should have my Amnesia x Choco Rain like tomoro, which im equally excited about....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

when u mentioned that last time, i checked my seed stash & find i have that cross the other way : chocolate rain x amnesia

cosmic brain is sick. 
im excited to give them a whril too. not pure KF but better suited to my set up as far as flower time. 

im already curious as to the taste  & influence of space queen on KF.


----------



## ClosetSafe (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of Bubba Kush to get?

Bubba Kush »»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
or
Bubba Kush »»» Bubblegum x Kush

**West Coast Dog »»» Chemdawg x USA, Humboldt BX3


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Neville Schoenmaker says SSh, Jack Herrer, diesel and sage are all the same plant
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-335.html

Originally Posted by *Nevil*  
_So if we want to go back to a Haze hybrid, we are looking for one not directly related to A or C. So don't talk to me about S.S.H. or Jack Herrer or Diesel or Sage (all the same plant). Double up HzC! I'm not saying that excellent plants can't be produced from inbreeding what we have, but we are going for the Ultimate (Grail). If anybody pinches this name I'll be pissed off.
This should start the ball rolling, I'll continue later.
N._


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

ClosetSafe said:


> Anyone know what kind of Bubba Kush to get?
> 
> Bubba Kush »»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
> or
> ...


 What kind do u want...
Why not just get pre-98BubbaKush...


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Nevil*  
_The cat piss smell associated with Haze is the result of inbreeding to the Haze. _


_Theres a lot of breeding info at the above link_


----------



## ClosetSafe (Nov 29, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Why not just get pre-98BubbaKush...


The pre-98 Bubba Kush...
_and which one_ is that? the,
Bubba Kush »»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
or
Bubba Kush »»» Bubblegum x Kush


Edit: is this what you are talking about when you say "pre-98BubbaKush"
Pre-98 Bubba BX2 »»» Bubba Kush pre98 x Unknown Strain BX2
-From CaliConnection:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pre-98_Bubba_BX2/The_Cali_Connection/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

ClosetSafe said:


> The pre-98 Bubba Kush...
> _and which one_ is that? the,
> Bubba Kush »»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
> or
> ...


 Nah i mean Swerves S1 version of the original cut...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 29, 2011)

So I posted at cz in the KOS deep phaze spot about my purple undersides of leaves. Another grower said his did this too. And greenman420 responded with this...."This is normal for both these strains. Both of these strains has some uber potent purple phenos. Also just a 15 degree temp change between lights on and off and they will purple up like crazy. But very rare to get a Deep Phaze that did not show some purple" 
So it's a genetic thing. Never grew purple herb. Something to look forward to.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

The Tude:
Any Horti-Lab pack- Get free XXL Hoodie (white)

Ceres Seeds John Sinclair FEM Line, Will be the new UFO's...
#1 - Skunk Amsterdam (Indica x Sativa) x Indica
#2 - Sativa Trans Love (Sativa x Indica) x Sativa
#3 - Indica Viper (Indica x Skunk) x Indica

Bunch of assholes.. Give away Hoodies 2 days before the DNA xmas promotion...
Id rather have the Sour Cream, and Lemon Skunk, RKS.. Than the Hoodie... If they woulda waited and had them on the same day they might of done better....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> another strain i really like is ladycane x bb.
> i have 30 of those i want to bust at the same time in an attempt to find the 8 to 9 wk (only 15% chance) keeper. she speaks to me & grows donkey dongs even your mom would ponder swallowing.
> 
> imma try and grab at least 20 of the jb x ko as a backup to update my kush offering ...if the carmel kush doesn't give me what i want on this small run of 5. e$ko grabbed me 20 more of those carmels too.
> ...


 Just had a chat wit the Professor..
And my fears were correct...
Cosmic Brain is not KF f2 x SQ f3.. that is just what it is...No Name...
Cosmic Brain is.. Oregon Afghani x Space Queen F3
Ohh well, ittl still do nicely...


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2011)

ha. no wonder he couldn't find the kf x sq. 

too baked ...& probably aint any left. 

glad i got 5.


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 29, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> got my grandaddy purps today...cheesedog was my lucky dip too.


man bro anyway you can let me know how these ladies turn out? Maaaan 

f


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Nov 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> So I posted at cz in the KOS deep phaze spot about my purple undersides of leaves. Another grower said his did this too. And greenman420 responded with this...."This is normal for both these strains. Both of these strains has some uber potent purple phenos. Also just a 15 degree temp change between lights on and off and they will purple up like crazy. But very rare to get a Deep Phaze that did not show some purple"
> So it's a genetic thing. Never grew purple herb. Something to look forward to.


Look anything like this Karma?






That's my old Bodhiseeds Purple Moonshine. I have a Jackpot Royale and Veg startin to show some purple traits as well.



jkahndb0 said:


> Just had a chat wit the Professor..
> And my fears were correct...
> Cosmic Brain is not KF f2 x SQ f3.. that is just what it is...No Name...
> Cosmic Brain is.. Oregon Afghani x Space Queen F3
> Ohh well, ittl still do nicely...


I always wanted to try that one. I looked P's stuff over and that one intrigues me the most. Sounds killer.


----------



## blissfest (Nov 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Look anything like this Karma?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I grew out a couple jackpot's they didn't go purple, but they sure did yield good over 9 oz's on one and over 8 oz's on the other in 5 gal smart pots.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

The Oregon Afghani is supposed to be exactly the same as Pre98 BuBBa... ( says P)
Wont have space for a lil while, but i cant wait to see how they turn out...


----------



## blissfest (Nov 29, 2011)

Does killing fields have strong branching? Thinkin about doin 6-7' tree's in a vert grow, I want to rock that purple pheno, it looks really cool in the pictures I seen.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> dude id so love to have tea & 2 FAT cones w/ you.
> 
> between us, we'd probably need 4 FAT cones.
> 
> ...


strong, milky, & sweet ~ is a must
sugary dishwater looking ~ thats the stuff lol.

My brand of choice is "Tetley" 

Between us fella we would have to sample a hell of a lot of fine mari and talk shop for days lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> strong, milky, & sweet ~ is a must
> sugary dishwater looking ~ thats the stuff lol.
> 
> My brand of choice is "Tetley"
> ...


 I love that its just regular old Tetley Tea...
Bout to go make me one now, Lipton...
Yes Milky and Sweet....
(i got two of those stupid coinbanks filled with "Fancy" Tea shaped like Big ben and what not, from London.. Shit's not half bad either...)


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 30, 2011)

MR Nice Critical mass

A reworked excellent version of an old breed once known as Big Bud. This is an absolute must for the cultivator who demands a high yield with an equally high stone. It is the heaviest plant currently in production for commercial farmers and outdoor crops, resembling the male genital protrusion of a giant donkey. Due to its heavy flower construction it can be susceptible to mould if the growing area is too high with humidity. So be warned, harvest on time!!! It has a genetic pedigree originating from a particularly heavy Afghani combined with the original Skunk#1.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 30, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> MR Nice Critical mass
> 
> A reworked excellent version of an old breed once known as Big Bud. This is an absolute must for the cultivator who demands a high yield with an equally high stone. It is the heaviest plant currently in production for commercial farmers and outdoor crops, resembling the male genital protrusion of a giant donkey. Due to its heavy flower construction it can be susceptible to mould if the growing area is too high with humidity. So be warned, harvest on time!!! It has a genetic pedigree originating from a particularly heavy Afghani combined with the original Skunk#1.


 It is the heaviest plant currently in production for commercial farmers and outdoor crops, *resembling the male genital protrusion of a giant donkey*. 
LOL.....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 30, 2011)

here's how i like my protrusion. 

...on a bed of lettuce.

with a little salsa on the side


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Our friend OGR is at it again, guys check this thread out for a laugh >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1843

It's all kickin off again at the Cali Connect' forum again, OGR & Swerve shown for what they actually are!!

Read it before it gets taken down lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: males in femmed seeds*

by *2emeRep* » Mon Nov 28, 2011 11:31 am 
Guys none of this surprises me. I've just spent a month with Swerve and his "crew". They were a bunch of clowns and after meeting them I can understand how stuff like this happens. Swerve actually refused to pay me and flopped the show. Cali Connection is a total joke and males out of fem seeds should put these con artists to bed. They are taking med patients for a ride the world over and nobdy in Holland was impressed with them at all.

JAHRoots and Roach. If I were you I'd go to the SFCup and have it out with them there. Believe me when I say they're scared little kids who'll just shit their pants if you do it right. Go get your money and enjoy it.

Oh and Swerve, - FUCK YOU, YOU PRICK.
La mission est sacrée, tu l'exécutes jusqu'au bout et, s'il le faut, en opérations, au péril de ta vie.

2emeRep *Posts:* 518 *Joined:* Thu Jan 27, 2011 4:59 pm *Location:* Cymru


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Our friend OGR is at it again, guys check this thread out for a laugh >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1843
> 
> It's all kickin off again at the Cali Connect' forum again, OGR & Swerve shown for what they actually are!!
> 
> Read it before it gets taken down lol


Damn FML I have 4 flavors of CC all regulars. Is this why the tude is selling mixed packs with each pack?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

WOw is all i can say after that one....That is crazy...Im glad i only dealt with the reg seeds with no problems but one sour og hemie but its good..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 30, 2011)

Batman no that's not what I'm talking about. It's the leaves not the stems


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 30, 2011)

"2emeRep" is a real stand up fella, I know him personally and he wouldn't say all that lightly I do know that much and he's given CC nothing but his full support despite having hermie/auto issues that hes had with their gear himself that he told me back in the spring about, that Julius Ceasar, Raskals OG and Corleone Kush are all bunk hermie/auto prone and untested, all till Swerve blatanly ripped him off for work that he's done for him in the Dam this last month. Now the truths out, I can't blame him as he's put up with a lot from Swerve since he started modding the CC board. He's been putting up with the complaints on CC gear and sorting out the refunds too, without him Swerve would still be trying to sort it all out now!!
It's 2eme thats given those free Mixed packs out off his own back and all the photo comp prizes he's sorted out with his contacts @Puresativa seedbank to give away to the winners. All arranged by 2eme' not Swerve, I'm glad to see he isn't standing for it anymore.
People will soon realise whats what when the latest Nov' comp winners don't get no prizes lol.

Anyone who has alraedy been waiting on the Mix packs give away via the CC forum will still get those seed packs sent out as promised, 2eme' has the Mix packs with him and they'll be getting posted out this week, he wont let people down that he's made promises to..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

That is very good info. Im glad i got what i have then no need for more if thats the case.. Im also glad i ran into nothing but good plants...I wont be putting my approval on cali conn strains no more.(not like it means much)..I know the strains i got now will be kept in clones and i will be maiking my own seeds from them..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Our friend OGR is at it again, guys check this thread out for a laugh >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1843
> 
> It's all kickin off again at the Cali Connect' forum again, OGR & Swerve shown for what they actually are!!
> 
> Read it before it gets taken down lol


good read. very funny. & truth be known.

cali connex is a dookie op... i told y'all. 
& swerve is far from professional... which is also well known.

and didn't eveybody know false logic is a theif? raskel in kahoots? 
bunch a dummies.

fact is : nobody in europe is overly impressed with genetics that come from the states... lots of american hype they say.

the bulk of my favorite stuff, strains id like to run, and gear i'd like to have, comes from either canada or europe. why?

everytime i hear the US is weak on strains im quite quick to mention : sour d, chem, and a few others.

& ask e$ko yourself... he'll tell you that 90% of these frauds dont *ever* test gear.


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 30, 2011)

I was gonna put critical mass in my wannabuy cart but it looks like there are some hermi issues with it. Obviously I cant prove it but it appears many breeders reach a point where they get too big and the operation gets away from them. Mr Nice for example has become huge and theres no way Shanti can keep that close an eye on things so I wonder if his genetics are still worth top dollar. Lots or post out there about Nice beans herming but nothing on Sannie


Dizzle reccomends Northernberry from Peak for a cash crop. I have been looking for a good blueberry and Peak seeds has one. They only put out a few strains and they have had them for a long time so they may have great quality control and a dreamy blueberry
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## blissfest (Nov 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Our friend OGR is at it again, guys check this thread out for a laugh >>> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1843
> 
> It's all kickin off again at the Cali Connect' forum again, OGR & Swerve shown for what they actually are!!
> 
> Read it before it gets taken down lol


 
Raskal is a dumbass? Why did he get involved in that thread, he got owned, LOL!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 30, 2011)

the Jedi Kush promo was CC's sneaky way of testing without actually saying testers lol I had 2 males 2 females and one full on hemrie. I gifted the other 5 JK seeds to someone on here, but told them to watch for stability while running them. Wonder why they ain't on full release yet?? lol

Gk's right the dutch do think of Cali strains as been all hype with no substance, some strains are good Tahoe being one but I wont be buying anymore CC strains either. Or putting anyone else onto them, I only back quality and am independant as a grower so don't have a biased opinion. I mod the Gage Green forum and do a few test grows for the fellas but they are doin things the right way imo, putting actual botanical science into their work and not just chucking pollen for cash gains. I'm still buying GG seeds too apart from what I'm sent to test, the guys don't give me freebies/handouts for good word in return it's not how Keyplay likes to opperate. I pay cash for the release lines like anyone else does. I'm also test growing for Shadrack @ Sure Fire and have agreed to more testing work with a few other breeders too, which I wont mention till confirmed lol, secrets act and that lol.

As a GG mod I just help keep the peace between members and keep the spam attacks off the board. The fellas are busy as hell atm and I offered to help out, free of corse I don't get a paycheck lol. Thats why I have been getting you guys on board over there, they need growers to grow their seeds and make the forum a place to share & learn. We're trying to build up a true hardcore grower crowd for experienced and new to the game growers alike.
If your not with us yet come and stop by and join the family 

https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php

EDIT: you don't have to be growing Gage Green gear to be on the forum, GK I know for a fact you will be more than welcome mate. Key & Esko have a lot in common.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow talk about unprofessional. I hate it when people that have a business act this way. First Swerve never popped in probably cause it was a bitch slap of truth lol. But that Raskal guy damn talk about unprofessional. Just from his writing I will never buy any of his gear good genetics or not there are plenty of others.He has clearly made some poor business decisions and beats around the bush when confronted about. It is in human nature to become overly aggressive and defensive when be cornered with truth. Cursing at people that are just giving constructive criticism if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen. CC messed up not paying end of that they will get none of my business. I have 3 Jedi growing and those will be the only CC beans I ever grow. I don't know what it is with people in the cannabis business but few are professional. I have worked for some in my area and this reminded me of them. I put in a months work scraping by putting in my own money for gas ask for pay they say no we are letting you go. Luckily California has great labor laws and the owners were from Illinois and had no idea. I filed a complaint with the Labor Commissioner got my money and they went out of business immediatley after my release. The labor dispute didn't take them out they ran it to the ground when I left. Most of the patients were messaging me on Weedmaps asking whats going on why are they doing things where was I. They thought I was the owner lol etc... CC and especially that Raskal guy wow kids trying to play business man.


----------



## JCashman (Nov 30, 2011)

ClosetSafe said:


> Anyone know what kind of Bubba Kush to get?
> Bubba Kush »»» OG Kush x {West Coast Dog x Old World Kush}
> or
> Bubba Kush »»» Bubblegum x Kush
> **West Coast Dog »»» Chemdawg x USA, Humboldt BX3


if u want the west coast bubba kush, u want the "OG Kush x West Coast Dog / Old World Kush"

if u want the green house knockoff version, go with "bubblegum x kush"

n'joy
<3


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Swerve & Raskal play gangstas but they're just college prep boys with access to fantastic clone onlies and own a bottle of CS lol. To me Raskal just comes off just like a little punk kid who has never felt a fist in the nose just up his arse. He's a joke in Europe as is Swerve I'm ashamed to have myself grown CC gear but will be no more... Deadhead wouldn't sell next to reg middle of the road blue cheese here and thats with me dropping price on a zip to £100 last Xmas. I had to smoke it myself lol

Jedi Kush i called Lemon Blues to get it to sell too. Smokers don't care for fancey names round my way Blues goes through the roof, OGK "whats OGK??" is the reply I get lol


----------



## tardis (Nov 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Swerve & Raskal play gangstas but they're just college prep boys with access to fantastic clone onlies and own a bottle of CS lol. To me Raskal just comes off just like a little punk kid who has never felt a fist in the nose just up his arse. He's a joke in Europe as is Swerve I'm ashamed to have myself grown CC gear but will be no more... Deadhead wouldn't sell next to reg middle of the road blue cheese here and thats with me dropping price on a zip to £100 last Xmas. I had to smoke it myself lol
> 
> Jedi Kush i called Lemon Blues to get it to sell too. Smokers don't care for fancey names round my way Bluse goes through the roof, OGK "whats OGK??" is the reply I get lol


My blackwater doesn't look too shabby. I hope the smoke is great, but if it isn't I got some Vortex and Pineapple Express that will satisfy my needs.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Swerve & Raskal play gangstas but they're just college prep boys with access to fantastic clone onlies and own a bottle of CS lol. To me Raskal just comes off just like a little punk kid who has never felt a fist in the nose just up his arse. He's a joke in Europe as is Swerve I'm ashamed to have myself grown CC gear but will be no more... Deadhead wouldn't sell next to reg middle of the road blue cheese here and thats with me dropping price on a zip to £100 last Xmas. I had to smoke it myself lol
> 
> Jedi Kush i called Lemon Blues to get it to sell too. Smokers don't care for fancey names round my way Blues goes through the roof, OGK "whats OGK??" is the reply I get lol


Damn i would have helped ya........


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 30, 2011)

raskel couldn't care less cause he's all sweet & lovely with a few clubs, for which he grows, in cali.

i bet his focus, as far as commitment, isnt on seeds at all. its growing dank for clubs.

swerve = half breeder , mostly chucker, half hustler

i like my tahoe so far she's a very vigorous cut... but she's no keeper in my system ...as i expect results from a strain ...or it gets passed via flying pork chops ...or simply eliminated. 

as i've noted, gud grows with a clear purpose ==> to find heavy yielding, tastey, dank, adaptable, very clonable strains & cycle them

^ then i bless you peeps with known dick makers & we all grow & yield buckets
^ & you alert me to bomb shit too

i have a package of chops right on my desk, this second, with cali connex gear for e$ko. man, im totally considering opening it, removing that garbage, and inserting some KOS, this gage green freebie he wants, and something else. if that cali con shit hermies, he'll never let me live it down.

fuck. i hate to dip into my good stash but i cant send garbage to e$ko. now, you guys know why im always trading for gear. some for me. some for my homie.

i might happen over to the gage green forum. i never thought i'd be on RIU so long. lol. 

always looking to show & grow & to further knowledge & promote quality rice & beans.

one of those gage guys is on opengrow all the time under a different handle.

im 100% certain they've (gage dude/e$ko) traded gear.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Keyplay is on OG as Keyplay, he highly respects the crew there and is working with Eskos Amnesia X G13 Haze and a few others too, and grows their gear for personal head stash smoke along with his own gear. He's found a quick satty finisher that ticks all the boxes for parent material too. Unlike the pollen chuckers Key & M4k are testing and looking for stabilty in their lines and work on a very professional set up and run things science lab style. Constant love & attention to every plant/cut they work with too. That why their seed releases are small and far spaced cos they wont release a new line if a single issue is encountered. And they work with smaller numbers to keep the quality control tight. 
And are crossing new and fresh ideas too next out is ~ *Raspberry Bubba X ECSD-HP13*
If thats not fresh I don't know what is lol and you should see the test grow reports on her too, I'm gonna be grabbing up a pack as soon as they hit for sure


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 30, 2011)

that thread at the cc forum was funny...good morning read. 

anyway...been bored since i havent worked in 3 days so i got my list updated...also labeled and bottled up 46 strains...pretty crazy, i had exactly the right amount of vials left to do what i had to. so here is a plushberry at day 59 pic and my updated list.







REGULAR

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (5 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)

BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (5 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)

BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)

Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)



Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (13 seeds)

DJ Short
275. Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)

DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)

Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)

Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)

Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica

Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)
318. Leia OG (11 seeds)

Hazeman
312. White Grapes (10 seeds)
313. Fugu Kush (10 seeds)

Hillbilly Beanery
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. Fireberry - WiFi x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
10.Chem P - Chem D x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
11. Grape Surprise (15+ seeds)

Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)

Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)

Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)

Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)

Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese

KOS
273. Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)

McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)

Michigan Bagseed
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)

Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)

Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic
Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)

Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)

Sannie's
303. Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304. Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305. Herijuana (4 seeds)
306. Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307. Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308. Jackberry (5 seeds)

Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud

TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)
316. Qrazy Train

TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
232. Serious AK47 (11 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
252. OGR OG Kush (3 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (10 seeds)
317. Connoisseur Cheesedog (12 seeds)

Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)



FEMINIZED

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream

Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese

Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)

CH9 Seeds
314. Aroma
315. Vintage 2006
319. Afghan Haze

Connoisseur
321. Grandaddy Purple (5 seeds)

Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice

DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (7 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash (2 seeds)
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack (3 seeds)
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
320. Power Kush

DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)

Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight

Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack

Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush

G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK

Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud

Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze

Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band

Paradise
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)

Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia

Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (3 seeds)

TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour

World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47

Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (5 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival



Germ Rates
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1 (twins) both male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1 (twins) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg  1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg  1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  3/3  2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  10/10  (1 rotted in soil) (male  3  2 hermie) (female  6)
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  (1 female) (1 died) (unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked)
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush  Fem- 1/1  unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx  Reg  2/2  2 female
KOS C99  Reg  1/1  male
Bodhi Yo Mama  Reg  1/1  unsexed
Hillbilly Mandalope  Reg  1/1 - unsexed

Clones
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire aka WiFi
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> My blackwater doesn't look too shabby. I hope the smoke is great, but if it isn't I got some Vortex and Pineapple Express that will satisfy my needs.


I have three vortex about 47 days in flower. They all look great and one is more sativa with spears instead of buds. One has big fat calyxs that are spreading apart as they swell. `They all smell "good" but I cant put my finger on it.
Any thoughts?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome list as always CMT mate, are you crackin any Leia's to get a gold bikini on yet?? I'm @ day 46(ish) in veg with mine atm. And have you grown Insane Jane yet mate?? I have one girl in flower atm and am really looking forward to seeing her in full bloom glory. I wondered if you had any pornage for me to perv over fella .


----------



## JCashman (Nov 30, 2011)

CMT, i love your updated seed lists. it's always like a christmas wish list

/applaud


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it me, Or has The Hillbilly Beanery added a few X's to the List..... 

Sweet list CMT.... i bet Vial'in those Bitches up was a Tedious and Smoke Filled Event... 


Ive been thinkin about gettin one of those Mini-MiniFridges to keep seeds in Exclusively...($40-)

Figure you can fit a few hundred Vials in there right, maybe even more...

On pg 5 of the CC thread, think ima give up nd call it a day, on both the thread and Swerve...<-- wutta Deuche
I still like the look of JediKush... If it hadnt gotten bad feedback.. Itd be on its way to me right now..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 30, 2011)

Damn cmt. That hillbilly gear sound fire. I bet that mandalope turns out great. I've had my eyes on the chemical nightmare and blockhead f2s for a minute. I think I'm going to try and get down on those chemical nightmares on the next drop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn cmt. That hillbilly gear sound fire. I bet that mandalope turns out great. I've had my eyes on the chemical nightmare and blockhead f2s for a minute. I think I'm going to try and get down on those chemical nightmares on the next drop


There droppin this Month...!!
Im grabbin em too!!


----------



## tardis (Nov 30, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I have three vortex about 47 days in flower. They all look great and one is more sativa with spears instead of buds. One has big fat calyxs that are spreading apart as they swell. `They all smell "good" but I cant put my finger on it.
> Any thoughts?


All I know is I grew 2 vortex plants last summer (2010) and it was someof the best smoke i've ever had in my life. That babypoo and mango candy smell. Rolled into a joint and unlit on the lips it tastes like a swisher sweet when you lick your lips after. Really an amazing amazing amazing smoke. The high is both couchlock and head blast off. Leaves you seated in one spot but feeling like your running 100 miles an hour at the same time. LOVE IT!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't say anything about the Jedi kush as I've never grown it. But peeps around here are crazy about the deathstar. My girl and I aren't nuts about it. We prefer the straight up sour d. But I will say the deathstar looks like a gem in the bud room. Larger yielder. Easy to clone. Stanky danky herb. 

Man I've been waiting on the TCVG drop should be any da I hope I don't miss it.


----------



## Airwave (Nov 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I can't say anything about the Jedi kush as I've never grown it. But peeps around here are crazy about the deathstar. My girl and I aren't nuts about it. We prefer the straight up sour d. But I will say the deathstar looks like a gem in the bud room. Larger yielder. Easy to clone. Stanky danky herb.
> 
> Man I've been waiting on the TCVG drop should be any da I hope I don't miss it.


They just need to make sure they drop enough, with so many people waiting for it.

I want that _Purple Berry.
_


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 30, 2011)

Leprachan has some new releases at hempdepot

Gravedigger

A heavy indica cross of our "Romulan" mother (Federation) and "Herijuana" from Chris at Woodhorse. Great for pain, joint discomfort and muscle tension release. Bred for medical use to support patients in Quebec who need a plant with strong indica qualities. Covered with crystal at 9-10 weeks. Large, branchy, stretchy plants. Produces well over a pound per square meter with 1000 watt HPS. Because of the size, should be a great greenhouse and outdoor plant as well (untested) . 
Indoor flowering 9 to 10 weeks


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 30, 2011)

lol you really are good at that Hmm baby poo and mango, I will keep that in mind 



tardis said:


> All I know is I grew 2 vortex plants last summer (2010) and it was someof the best smoke i've ever had in my life. That babypoo and mango candy smell. Rolled into a joint and unlit on the lips it tastes like a swisher sweet when you lick your lips after. Really an amazing amazing amazing smoke. The high is both couchlock and head blast off. Leaves you seated in one spot but feeling like your running 100 miles an hour at the same time. LOVE IT!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I can't say anything about the Jedi kush as I've never grown it. But peeps around here are crazy about the deathstar. My girl and I aren't nuts about it. We prefer the straight up sour d. But I will say the deathstar looks like a gem in the bud room. Larger yielder. Easy to clone. Stanky danky herb.
> 
> Man I've been waiting on the TCVG drop should be any da I hope I don't miss it.


He told me a awhile ago that he only picks up his mail on certain days... Thats why i keep sayin, If not This Wed. then that Wed.... So its been like 2.5 weeks since Crazy mailed it.. It should be there today, unless something happened... So i would assume that its in The Big Mans Possession sometime today, and gunna be posted accordingly!!!
Maybe the CV too, cuz that was mailed on the 21st!!


----------



## hempstead (Nov 30, 2011)

tardis said:


> All I know is I grew 2 vortex plants last summer (2010) and it was someof the best smoke i've ever had in my life. That babypoo and mango candy smell. Rolled into a joint and unlit on the lips it tastes like a swisher sweet when you lick your lips after. Really an amazing amazing amazing smoke. The high is both couchlock and head blast off. Leaves you seated in one spot but feeling like your running 100 miles an hour at the same time. LOVE IT!


Vortex is awesome. Best strain I have grown yet. And definitely has the fruity pooh or puke smell. I am running low and about to start another one. 
If I smoke just a few puffs then I am flying high but if I smoke alot I am on the couch hugging the arm and holding on for dear life waiting for some food to cook. lol



boneheadbob said:


> lol you really are good at that Hmm baby poo and mango, I will keep that in mind


Totally a fruity pooh or puke smell and then with a slight hazy lemon taste on the exhale.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha swerve just chimed in on that thread said he's gonna delete it.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 30, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Looks like a veritable pot orgy going on in there!




this.


sounds.

dank.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

some pics i took last night :

1 & 2 : NLB

3 : legion og , dready finger foxtail , looking toasty done ...but pushing 90% milky trichs

4 & 5 : houston shoreline


----------



## wheezer (Dec 1, 2011)

They got Apollo 13 x Vortex back in stock at the tude.....got mine finally last night, along with the Green Python from House of Funk. It's been out for awhile, but back in now.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 1, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> some pics i took last night :
> 
> 1 & 2 : NLB
> 
> ...


Yummy! Is the NLB really looking purple in the buds or is that the light? And quite frankly, now that I've had it explained to me... I like the look of the foxtails


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 1, 2011)

I am growing the reserve RSK that will be a freebie this week. I bought two fems from pick and mix at the tude.
They are both about a week from finish with mostly cloudy trichs.
Not once during the grow have I smelled the slightest whiff of skunk. One has smelled like grape bubblegum all through the grow but it ate up subs SS. The other has been nute sensitive all along and the SS ticked it off.

I have smoked skunk and smelled it plenty. Theres real skunks here where I live and you know right away when one is nearby and skunkweed smells just like real skunks. 

So what is Reserve or the tude passing off as RSK? ​


----------



## tardis (Dec 1, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I am growing the reserve RSK that will be a freebie this week. I bought two fems from pick and mix at the tude.
> They are both about a week from finish with mostly cloudy trichs.
> Not once during the grow have I smelled the slightest whiff of skunk. One has smelled like grape bubblegum all through the grow but it ate up subs SS. The other has been nute sensitive all along and the SS ticked it off.
> 
> ...


I think they may have just grabbed an unnamed strain and named it RKS in order to profit off the name of RoadKill skunk. Its not even a skunk, just a plant they had and wanted to profit off the name so they made ReallyKiller Skunk. THATS the problem when corporate greed enters into cannabis.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 1, 2011)

wheezer said:


> They got Apollo 13 x Vortex back in stock at the tude.....got mine finally last night, along with the Green Python from House of Funk. It's been out for awhile, but back in now.


 They also restocked Plush and Querkle.. But somehow JTR is out now..LoL
they also put up an add for the TW (LINK...)...
So its gunna be available soon!!!


----------



## tardis (Dec 1, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> They also restocked Plush and Querkle.. But somehow JTR is out now..LoL
> they also put up an add for the TW (LINK...)...
> So its gunna be available soon!!!


Why after I ordered 4 10packs does the Apollo 13bx come back in stock! I love Apollo 13bx and i'm all out, but at least I got some Apollo X Flav seeds. Why does Subcool have to have so many great strains damn it!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 1, 2011)

Im bummed my fire starters are a 0/0
For poping anybody else seen this with 
Sure fire?


----------



## wheezer (Dec 1, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I am growing the reserve RSK that will be a freebie this week. I bought two fems from pick and mix at the tude.
> They are both about a week from finish with mostly cloudy trichs.
> Not once during the grow have I smelled the slightest whiff of skunk. One has smelled like grape bubblegum all through the grow but it ate up subs SS. The other has been nute sensitive all along and the SS ticked it off.
> 
> ...


 That's strange, I grew out a couple femmed seeds of that RKS from DNA. Both were VERY skunky and funky, but not great yielders, and not really potent, at least by my standards. But skunky....they were that for sure.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

some fresh nugz ...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 1, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> some fresh nugz ...


Looks like some nice smoke.....


----------



## JCashman (Dec 1, 2011)

if anyone cares, DJ Short's Azure Haze and Whitaker Blues are now available at the tude.

n'joy


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 1, 2011)

Hellraizer how long has it been? Id pm shadders he's cool as hell.

That's azure haze looks really bomb. Gonna go look now, bet its expensive as fuck.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 1, 2011)

yea ive been waiting for the Whitaker Blues and Azure Haze, im a fan of DJ Short. 

Order placed.

Thank you Attitude!


----------



## tardis (Dec 1, 2011)

JCashman said:


> yea ive been waiting for the Whitaker Blues and Azure Haze, im a fan of DJ Short.
> 
> Order placed.
> 
> Thank you Attitude!



Grrr Too Many great seeds and too few plant numbers!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> Yummy! Is the NLB really looking purple in the buds or is that the light? And quite frankly, now that I've had it explained to me... I like the look of the foxtails


i think its the way my camera takes pics in conjunction with the light vs. the color of the nugs.

does look cool though... shudda lied


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 1, 2011)

Weed Wars starts tonight at 10 est on the discovery channel.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 1, 2011)

A few from the room.. 
1: rom d
2:dog kush
3&4: ?cheese
5&6: Ex cheese before and after chop..
Loads more in the sig for those not all ready lurking...


View attachment 1914201
View attachment 1914203View attachment 1914204View attachment 1914206View attachment 1914202


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 1, 2011)

Wish I got discovery.

I broke a pipe I've had and smoked exclusively out of for the last 6 months. Ironicly a few days ago I'm laughing at how heavy its gotten. There was pretty much a full mold of the pipe with just a pinhole for smoke to go thru lol. Solid caked resin like a golfball sized.

I threw it away, imagine takeing a fat rip off that resin, all the headys I've smoked in the last 6 months. Kinda gross.

The clones are all lookin good.

Just threw 10 purple urkle x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg(chem d bx3)) and 10 green crack x burger bud (a11 x a11 x nevilles haze/vietnamese) into cups of water. These are all tester beans for house of funk.

Yesterday I topped 3 of the 4 double purple doja x black rose. And the other 4 dpd x br seedlings are 2 weeks younger and lookin good. Well 3 are.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im bummed my fire starters are a 0/0
> For poping anybody else seen this with
> Sure fire?


Whoa!
I was about to order some SFS.

Guess I'll go with DrGT.....


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

what does 0/0 mean?


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 1, 2011)

a 100% germ rate! 

probably 0/10?


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 1, 2011)

got +20 apollo bx 
+10 HOF arctic fire

earlier. was holding out for tcvg, cannaventure and gagegreen drops but i couldnt help myself...guess only one pack of those now?...


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

Some real funny shit, Swerve doesn't know shit about making fem beans, LMFAO!!!!

http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1851


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 1, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Some real funny shit, Swerve doesn't know shit about making fem beans, LMFAO!!!!
> 
> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1851


Not a licensed scientist but Im sure you cant have an XXy chromosome. And if I'm right it proves beyond reasonable doubt he is an idiot and a blatent liar.
and wouldn't xxy be a hermie if it's possible not a male?


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

Swerve just proved he isn't a breeder, he probably hasn't even read a book, LOL!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 1, 2011)

In transplant mode, and my dog keeps bitchin to go for a walk..Just walked his ass 4 miles..Bastards hyper as fuck!!

Arctic Fallout, and Apollo 13 x Vortex
Im waiting to cop anything until the DNA promo tomorrow, if im getting at all...
Besides the TW's should be in-stock within a few days anyway.. 

CMT, Thx for lettin me Know.... Gunna DVR that show right now!!!!!!

Doc, Those pics are Great!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 1, 2011)

wheezer said:


> They got Apollo 13 x Vortex back in stock at the tude.....got mine finally last night, along with the Green Python from House of Funk. It's been out for awhile, but back in now.


I love how in the second picture u can see my coffee table and leopard coaster.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> In transplant mode, and my dog keeps bitchin to go for a walk..Just walked his ass 4 miles..Bastards hyper as fuck!!
> 
> Arctic Fallout, and Apollo 13 x Vortex
> Im waiting to cop anything until the DNA promo tomorrow, if im getting at all...
> ...


 
If you want a killer Trainwreck pheno, and some of the strongest weed in the world.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/BLZ_Bud/Seedism_Seeds/


----------



## wheezer (Dec 1, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Some real funny shit, Swerve doesn't know shit about making fem beans, LMFAO!!!!
> 
> http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1851


man, that is some funny shit there....I had no idea he was so uneducated and had no eal idea what he was doing. I was beginning to wonder why out of 4 packs of Cali conn seeds, so far I have only pulled 1 male that used, and 0 females I would call a keeper. Most of em' got trashed before I even wasted time trying ti flower em'. I hadn't said anything to anyone, cause I thought they were supposed to have top-notch gear, and thought maybe it was my skills. I found out it wasn't my skills at all haha. Well, I still have several packs of his beans to run so we shall see. I just popped Chem 4 x OG, and OG Chem from Connoisseur, side by side, so I guess we'll seee about that too!


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

wheezer said:


> man, that is some funny shit there....I had no idea he was so uneducated and had no eal idea what he was doing. I was beginning to wonder why out of 4 packs of Cali conn seeds, so far I have only pulled 1 male that used, and 0 females I would call a keeper. Most of em' got trashed before I even wasted time trying ti flower em'. I hadn't said anything to anyone, cause I thought they were supposed to have top-notch gear, and thought maybe it was my skills. I found out it wasn't my skills at all haha. Well, I still have several packs of his beans to run so we shall see. I just popped Chem 4 x OG, and OG Chem from Connoisseur, side by side, so I guess we'll seee about that too!


I grew OG Chem from Connie and it was really nice, Had one killer OG leaning pheno that put out 6 oz's in a 3 gal. I wish I would of held on to her.

Im kinda shocked Swerve is so stupid, he's now exposed as a pollen chucker that could get clone onlys and still fuck em up, LOL!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

^ hahahahhahahahaha

& his STS formula that he got from a friend. & did exactly as he was told how. LOLaughable.

hey i reversed a female, you know, somethings bound to happen. i think? <-- paraphrasing skid & swerve 

if someone noted 60 of 200 seeds had male/hermi issue @ 30% ...then how did swerve get the 1 to 10 packs of seed from 5000 pack math?

ask him what percent is that.

lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 1, 2011)

So good, u will vouch for sweet seeds? Thinkin of tryin them. I wanna see ur plushberry. 

Nl blue, does smell good but not the best smelling, ok resin content, GREAT node spacing.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

i will vouche for sweet seeds & their customer service. & double white is some straight SOG sickness. finally found a winner for my set up. does it all : perfect veg structure, cut making machine, fast veg, vigorous, super fast & consistent cloner, perfect stretch, dick maker, etc...

^ slight downside you have to like that "whitey" taste.

also have SAD, green poison, and cream carmel in the fridge.

cream carmel is also in the delicious line up or one of those spanish seedsharing companies. imma bust the carmels for 3 gals/coco soon.

but no more sweet seeds will be for SOG. working with original SAGE now. looking for 3 more fat strains for the tables. i know sage is gonna stay.

*

sure i'll grab some pics of plush tomorrow. she's smells great. but im not stoked on her node spacing. but she'll stay & swerve's taheo og is going. imma play with plush a minute or two or four.

personally i dont pick plants based on how they smell when growing but neat if u do.

wait till about week 7 and give em a squeeze ...sticky fingers dude.

taste is real nice too, smooth & very fruity.

stone is way above average.

bag appeal = gone in 60

~gud


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't sell weed 

I make my selection STRICTLY on what appeals to me, with potency at the top of the list. 

Yeah those are the same strains that called out to me too, SAD, green poison and cream caramel. + double white. Nice prices too. I been runnin really low on fems. Not that I ever have very many, but ithey make good space fillers.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

yes. 
well i do. am im proud of it 

will say after leaving lights on, broken timer, fucked up ballast, bad bulb, leaving the tent door open, & shit like that, the double white is very stable too. 

& i got testers looking perfect. 

SS is an STS company but i like their stuff. no problems so far. 
& i agree++ good to keep in the stash as the $ is right.

got my next seed order in my head : looking to grab some g13 raw diesel, hof green python, and mr nice nl#5 x sk #1

that cut of PE you have is a dick maker? why dont u pork chop just that over this way dude


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

Im likin Next Gen Dynamite, it's a fuckin killer strain, I have 4 pretty big fuckers ready to be chopped. Big frosty buds, I have 2 clones of each, im keepin this one around awile.

I'll take pictures, but cant show any till I get a new computer, this one the sd slot is fucked up or something.

gud, I think dynamite would kickass ran on your tables dude! Looks to yield real good and the bag appeal is gonna be nice


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

my tables love it when pigs fly dude


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> my tables love it when pigs fly dude


Im in your boat dude, lookin for a handful of strains that have it all, it's been a good trip


----------



## blissfest (Dec 1, 2011)

My G13 and Red diesel cuts would rock your tables out!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> my tables love it when pigs fly dude


 any word on Eskos Cindy? im kinda interested in it....and i cant fuckin wait for the BB sativas , are they back yet? lol


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 1, 2011)

Did anybody see the attitude had the kosher kush in stock?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 1, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hellraizer how long has it been? Id pm shadders he's cool as hell.
> 
> That's azure haze looks really bomb. Gonna go look now, bet its expensive as fuck.


Its been a week il look him up on cz
I asked mr c about it no responce yet


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 1, 2011)

c99 = he's in smoking & enjoying phase. beans are ready for sure. 

not sure exactly when the release will be. his own section at sannie shop has to come 1st for sure. 

i'll ask him. 
bb sativa... not sure you'll be seeing that anytime soon.

but his new project involving a super powerful male & something sour will make you smile. 

[youtube]DoBeussmEPs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 2, 2011)

Timewreck is out and available....

Hellraizer, you gotta give Mr. C up to 24-48 hrs to get back to you...
(but Shads is really the person you wanna be speaking to about this one man)

Yah the Azure Haze is $125- .. But it looks F'in Fantastic!!

Bunch o' Random Promo's at he Tude...
15% off World of Seeds/Delicous (+ 420 code 10% OFF = 25% OFF)
Samsara Buy any pack - Get 2 Fem Flash Babylon
Any pack Seedmaker - 5 pack Lucky Dip
And then all the other Promos that we already know about....

Attitude is Working on a January Promotion that is suppose to be "Massive".. There gunna get a new website so to promote it there gonna do the Biggest Promo so far.. I hope it isnt just Hype..


----------



## blissfest (Dec 2, 2011)

Last March was the biggest I seen, June was good too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 2, 2011)

made another order...


TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	TGAB125	1	£29.99
TGA Subcool Seeds Apollo 13 X Vortex
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	TGAB125/TGAR-02	1	£29.99
TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds	TGAB125/TGAR-02	1	£29.99
Pick and Mix Seeds TGA Subcool Seeds Querkle
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds	TGAB125/TGAR-02	1	£5.99
UFO#4 Ceres Seeds White Indica Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#1 John Sinclair Seeds Skunk Amsterdam Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#2 John Sinclair Seeds Sativa Trans-Love Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
UFO#3 John Sinclair Seeds Indica Viper Feminized
FREE SEED	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE DNA Genetics Sour Cream Feminized
XMAS PROMO	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk Feminized
XMAS PROMO	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF
FREE Reserva Privada R.K.S Feminized
XMAS PROMO	1	FREEFreebie/BOGOF


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> made another order...
> 
> 
> TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
> ...


Nice Order Bro!!!
Lookin like a TGA Xmas over at your House...
Ohh and Nirvana gots a Buy 1 get 1 Mix pack Free (10pak).. All december long..
Should be an interesting Mix....


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 2, 2011)

wheezer said:


> man, that is some funny shit there....I had no idea he was so uneducated and had no eal idea what he was doing. I was beginning to wonder why out of 4 packs of Cali conn seeds, so far I have only pulled 1 male that used, and 0 females I would call a keeper. Most of em' got trashed before I even wasted time trying ti flower em'. I hadn't said anything to anyone, cause I thought they were supposed to have top-notch gear, and thought maybe it was my skills. I found out it wasn't my skills at all haha. Well, I still have several packs of his beans to run so we shall see. I just popped Chem 4 x OG, and OG Chem from Connoisseur, side by side, so I guess we'll seee about that too!


I'm sorry to ask a newbie sounding question, but what would cause you to trash a plant before you flowered it? I'm serious about learning to grow the best and I'm just curious what sort of traits would a plant exhibit in veg that would make it undesirable...or did you just mean that you trashed it because it didn't make a good keeper (mother)?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 2, 2011)

Shadrack will take care of you HR, let him know of your problems and I'm sure he'll sort it with C to replace them. I've had great germ rate on my FS 2 for 2 flew outta the shells lol. Sucks to hear you had 0/0 crack. Were the seeds lookin healthy beforehand and did you scuff them before soaking at all??. 

Sometimes the seeds shells harden up and need a lil' help to open. Before soaking I press my seed between my finger and thumb to test shell strength. If they feel tough I scuff 'em in a matchbox with sandpaper inside to scar the shell a little. It helps a lot with gettin 100% germ rate, esp' on older seeds too . 







Top tip seed fans


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive been collecting some really dank jar seed (was never in a bag thus jar seed). 

I have over a dozen TK2 seeds.

Two Albert walker cross seeds called Axe

A dozen OGK x GDP my buddy bred.

Two flo seeds (last time I had 8 of them all 8 were female!)

And 5 more of various jar seed from a super dank room. Can't wait to star popping em!


----------



## JCashman (Dec 2, 2011)

jbthesampleking said:


> Did anybody see the attitude had the kosher kush in stock?


 just noticed that in the RP fem section, thanks!!


----------



## tardis (Dec 2, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> made another order...
> 
> 
> TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
> ...


You can't go wrong with all that TGA Subcool gear! I Highly recommend growing that apollo13xvortex as soon as possible. It got a great awake buzz that keeps pushing you forward, fantastic for video games.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 2, 2011)

Deleted that post as the collection is big enough at the moment and i don't feel anymore will be needed. 
Some times people do what you expect and some times they dont.. thats life ..

Anyway i no hard feelings and the comp is *open to all *still .
If you follow my log you'll see when its starting or log in to the club 600 thread..
A few details still need to be ironed out but it'll be 3 catergories.


Xmas related madness,
then Decmbers bud/porn shot,
then 600 pic of the year!!!
Cool dre..

*Club 600*


----------



## JCashman (Dec 2, 2011)

dr green dre said:


> Edit: This comp is going to be run in another thread-i hope no one takes offence to this..


 link? 
pretty please?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 2, 2011)

Yall prolly think I'm crazy But....
I'm going to spend my whole year seed money on a pack of DrGt Chemdawg I believe.


----------



## tardis (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't believe I just ordered another pack of Apollo13bx.... I know i'm out and that I love it, but damn I got too many seeds and too few plant numbers.  Why do I have to be a law abiding citizen!!!! At this point I am a seed collector being I know some of these i'll never pop in my life despite wanting to.. At least they are cooler than baseball cards and comic books.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> I can't believe I just ordered another pack of Apollo13bx.... I know i'm out and that I love it, but damn I got too many seeds and too few plant numbers.  Why do I have to be a law abiding citizen!!!! At this point I am a seed collector being I know some of these i'll never pop in my life despite wanting to.. At least they are cooler than baseball cards and comic books.


watch it there, i still got some pretty cool comic books 

but for serious, its not a bad thing, if the strain is ever lost, stolen, killed, discontinued, or abducted by Aliens, you are going to be VERY happy that you have some extras laying about


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 2, 2011)

JCashman said:


> watch it there, i still got some pretty cool comic books
> 
> but for serious, its not a bad thing, if the strain is ever lost, stolen, killed, discontinued, or abducted by Aliens, you are going to be VERY happy that you have some extras laying about


exactly my thought.


----------



## Airwave (Dec 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> I can't believe I just ordered another pack of Apollo13bx.... I know i'm out and that I love it, but damn I got too many seeds and too few plant numbers.  Why do I have to be a law abiding citizen!!!! At this point I am a seed collector being I know some of these i'll never pop in my life despite wanting to.. At least they are cooler than baseball cards and comic books.


Is there any place where people can trade seeds?


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 2, 2011)

JCashman said:


> link?
> pretty please?


The club 600 is were it'll be..*Club 600*


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 2, 2011)

If someone wants a pack of jackpot royale for a pack of timewreck its a deal. 5 for 5. U get a bunch of freebies n a shirt too.

Yeah that a13 bx looks nice. I rly want that too but I'm broke. I wanna do a13 bx x a11 genius pheno f3

Gud, the pineapple express I have makes good colas, I never grown her single cola tho. She yields alright, she vegged twice as fast as my other pheno.the other one smelled better but I kept the bigger one. its good smoke. i like plushberry better.


----------



## tardis (Dec 2, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If someone wants a pack of jackpot royale for a pack of timewreck its a deal. 5 for 5. U get a bunch of freebies n a shirt too.
> 
> Yeah that a13 bx looks nice. I rly want that too but I'm broke. I wanna do a13 bx x a11 genius pheno f3
> 
> Gud, the pineapple express I have makes good colas, I never grown her single cola tho. She yields alright, she vegged twice as fast as my other pheno.the other one smelled better but I kept the bigger one. its good smoke. i like plushberry better.


I spanked my pineapple express fem today with a plushberry male. (and my Vortex, blackwater, and Greencrackxjillybean i did)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 2, 2011)

Cz , mr c and shadrack awsome things is all i got
To say there sending me a fresh pack of firestarters
 super happy I would never get this treatment from
The tude! Thanks lastwood for the heads up


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Hellraizer glad to hear things were straightened out for you. I fuckin love cz

I think I'm gonna get my girl a pack of LA confidential for Xmas. It's her fav strain. And an easy excuse for me to buy it! I also think I'm gonna grab either the time wreck,apollo13bx,or vortex. Any suggestions?


----------



## tardis (Dec 2, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hellraizer glad to hear things were straightened out for you. I fuckin love cz
> 
> I think I'm gonna get my girl a pack of LA confidential for Xmas. It's her fav strain. And an easy excuse for me to buy it! I also think I'm gonna grab either the time wreck,apollo13bx,or vortex. Any suggestions?


Any one of those three should be great. I personally can't wait to grow out some Time Wreck myself. All of them got Vortex in them, and anything with Vortex is just plain amazing.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 2, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Shadrack will take care of you HR, let him know of your problems and I'm sure he'll sort it with C to replace them. I've had great germ rate on my FS 2 for 2 flew outta the shells lol. Sucks to hear you had 0/0 crack. Were the seeds lookin healthy beforehand and did you scuff them before soaking at all??.
> 
> Sometimes the seeds shells harden up and need a lil' help to open. Before soaking I press my seed between my finger and thumb to test shell strength. If they feel tough I scuff 'em in a matchbox with sandpaper inside to scar the shell a little. It helps a lot with gettin 100% germ rate, esp' on older seeds too .
> 
> ...


Sometimes after letting em sit in wet paper towel's I just grab em by the sides of the seed and give em a lil squeeze. Just enough to see the seed start to crack. Then place back in the papertowel (I only use Kleenex VIVAs ONLY). Also, before I soak my papertowels I mix a lil Liquid Karma at 5ml per Gal, a couple drops of PH Down, shake.. and use that to soak my papertowels.. seems to help. 

Liquid Karma is the shit.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> I spanked my pineapple express fem today with a plushberry male. (and my Vortex, blackwater, and Greencrackxjillybean i did)


sounds sexy buddy. wondering if you used that plushberry male before? and if so have u grown the seeds to see how it was? i personally have a blackwater male that i want to hit a few strains with, but am super curious about the plushberry dad!

i think im gonna get a pack of Space Queen... just cause


----------



## blissfest (Dec 2, 2011)

Sannie's feminized Extrema, just bought a 10 pack, $84 out the door LOL!!


Or, I could of bought 6 fem beans from Swerve for $110 before shipping, and fucked my whole grow up, LMFAO!!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2011)

i keep extrema in the rotation. 
wait till you puff that.

lemon power rocket fuel.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone else pick up the Tranquil Elephantizer from Bodhi yet? I had to pick it up after I enjoyed the Yo Mama so much.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 3, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i keep extrema in the rotation.
> wait till you puff that.
> 
> lemon power rocket fuel.



Cool, I will have to make room for a "lemon power rocket fuel" run. 

I would like a kickass Extrema pheno to put in my stable, My patients like Rocket Fuel


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 3, 2011)

I just purchased a 5 pack of TimeWreck and I hope the tude gets plush and jack the ripper in stock again soon. For me, Jack the Ripper was my morning Lemon Rocket Fuel to fuel my day  I miss my pheno everday! Hope to find it again soon tho.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Batman what kind of camera do you have?
cause all i got is my BlackBerry and is sux major balls...
(Think wood asked the other day, dont remember if you said...)


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 3, 2011)

yum yum @ gagegreen Burgundy. (see GG twitter page)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 3, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> yum yum @ gagegreen Burgundy. (see GG twitter page)


 Yah they got a lot of great Dank coming out soon...


----------



## tardis (Dec 3, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah they got a lot of great Dank coming out soon...


Damn It! Damn it! Damn It!!!! Could these seed companies give me a break and not release such great dank this close together and after I already started my seeds!!! They should know they are torturing me!

Hehhe

I really really really want to crack my Leia OG, RL Kings, and Pepe Le Chem by Gage Green!!! So much that i've caught myself debating killing my current six plants in veg so I can start these seedlings. but I've invested too much time into the seedlings I got going to kill them so I gotta wait 2 months or so to crack these  

Going now in veg I got A Plushberry, Cali Connect (shuttup) Pre-98 Bubba, Herijuana, Killing Fields, Flav X Qrazy Train (my breed), Blueberry Gum X Void (my breed). 

Once I kill the males I should have 3 or so females to raise and one good male to pollenate them with. I just love that with seeds when the smoke is amazing I can grow out the children when I miss that rare fingerprint snowflake of a high and get something close. Could you imagine a Herijuana X Plushberry?


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 3, 2011)

there's a thousand or more of dollars of seeds to buy the next few weeks/months. gonna have to miss out on something or hope it comes back around...  first one i skipped on is timewreck....ill get it next year sometime.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 3, 2011)

*Next two strains from Gage Green to be released before Xmas are ~ 

"Burgundy" ~ (Raspberry Bubba X ECSDxNYC-HP13)
"Sun Maiden" ~ (Grape Stomper X ChemD-OG) 

At both Seedbay & the 'tude, Enjoy!!




*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Just ordered this:
http://www.sanniesshop.com/indica-mix.html

Has anyone tried the Anesthesia?.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Last wood has. And I think someone else


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I like my lil anesthesia girl. I flowered her w/ 5 week veg so it was new for me. I've never flowered a plant before it was sexually mature, and I hear that it 

I caant wait to see how she does with a nice veg. I like the smoke too. 

I know how you feel tardis. I am just focusing on finding good p1 stock now. 

My walhalla in flower never really stretched that much its weird. Not even a foot tall. Had a 5 week veg too. Smells like black licorice.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 3, 2011)

Anesthesia ~ I have these in my stash, Last's grow was looking great and if he rates it. Thats word enough for me to give her a round or two, just need the space free first lol.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 3, 2011)

MrC got back to me this weekend about my prize from the BPOTM comp on CZ last month .
From the prize list I choose these, what do reckon guys 

x5 ~ Blueberry Kush
x5 ~ Gorilla Grape _(CMT & Dizzle sold me on this beuity with their awesome pic's)_
x5 ~ Blackberry Banana Kush - Jaws Gear


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn skunkie that's a sweet prize.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

Hell yeah skunkie that's a killer prize! those gorillas are a sweet score, and the jaws gear


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 3, 2011)

I couldn't believe it when he said pick 15 seeds out from this list, it's on CZ forums in the pic comp section and a hell of a list to choose from. First time I've ever won anything in my life too lol. They've got the best competion over there @CZ, every month you need screen wipes kept handy due to the porn on show.

BlueJ got my vote this month on CZ and CMT's ~ Gorilla Grape has my vote on nettics this month too. 

I've had Blueberry Kush before but just had a small amount from a dealer, and loved the stuff but couldn't get it again after that, saw seeds listed and I had to grab her up for that smokeilicious toke again.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I couldn't believe it when he said pick 15 seeds out from this list, it's on CZ forums in the pic comp section and a hell of a list to choose from. First time I've ever won anything in my life too lol. They've got the best competion over there @CZ, every month you need screen wipes kept handy due to the porn on show.
> 
> BlueJ got my vote this month on CZ and CMT's ~ Gorilla Grape has my vote on nettics this month too.
> 
> I've had Blueberry Kush before but just had a small amount from a dealer, and loved the stuff but couldn't get it again after that, saw seeds listed and I had to grab her up for that smokeilicious toke again.


grats on the win Munkie, you deserve it!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

I had to vote for highersolution. That's the frostiest purple I've ever seen


----------



## tardis (Dec 3, 2011)

Man I so badly want to grow Gage green Leia OG, Connoseur Genetics Grand Daddy Purple, TGA Subcool Pandoras box and Void. I can't believe I gotta wait like 2 months before I can crack em.  I'll just every day look at these seeds like they were baseball cards till then. 

Oh yeah I forgot abotu Time Wreck! I gotta grow that out too when it arrives. This is frustrating I feel like a fat kid in a candy shop who got full of vegetables before going!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 3, 2011)

What's CZ?


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

Cannabis zone


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Anesthesia ~ I have these in my stash, Last's grow was looking great and if he rates it. Thats word enough for me to give her a round or two, just need the space free first lol.


I have the space and the time. In fact I feel naked here, after a year non-stop I have nothing growing at the moment.

It must be in my blood, the only thing I hate about growing is trimming bud....looking forward to growing out all I receive!.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2011)

for lastwood : plushberry

& note how close it is to the 1000y ...no way should the nodes not be tighter.

still smelling like sweet loveliness. & looking great in 3 gals of coco.

im run her a minute.... next time for plushbizzle imma try this idea i have for a "mobile" scrog in a low profile tote for transplant.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I have the space and the time. In fact I feel naked here, after a year non-stop I have nothing growing at the moment.
> 
> It must be in my blood, the only thing I hate about growing is trimming bud....looking forward to growing out all I receive!.


 Did your order get home yet?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2011)

few new lab shots. 

installed another 15a breaker & 12g line for just the 1000y. no circuit is even pushing close to the limit which has me happy as that's true professional shit.

i re-arranged my lights too. 
had only 800w on the last tray (7 to 9)... and 400w over everything else hydro.

now i have 800w over trays supporting weeks 7 to 9 ...and weeks 4 to 6 (had only 400w here).

over weeks 1 to 3 ...had 400w ...now i have 600w.

everything air-cooled of course.

bags of dicks?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

Lookin good Gud......im about to fire up my 400 to run with the 600...just gotta figure out an arangement that works


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2011)

#1 to 4 : mad shack

#5 : houston shoreline <== simmer this on your grill


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Did your order get home yet?


Nope, didn't even make to your buddy MJ...he emails me everyday...I could have ridden a bicycle there by now...it's been chalked up as a loss via mail delivery.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Nope, didn't even make to your buddy MJ...he emails me everyday...I could have ridden a bicycle there by now...it's been chalked up as a loss via mail delivery.


 That fuckin sucks...knock on wood ive never lost an order yet.....my buddy lost 150 bux for a pack os DJ blueberry at HD tho, same thing it got lost in the mail, and hes a reg cust there so he knows it wasnt any funny bizzo. MJ is solid that way to, ive always sent him cash for the last 6 years.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

She's beautiful gud! Yeah she looks to have stretched a bit. Ill send u some pics of mine later, she's in week 6. 

Well I'm sure you will enjoy her while you have her. 

My plushberry x sour bubble are really frosty. More sativa looking, but actually tighter nodes. I have5/5 females from reg seed and 2 phenos.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

nice..i got some Black Rose x Sour Bubble in veg right now...gonna flip em in 4 weeks or so....i hope mine are frosty bitches to


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks for those coco tips & that icf*g link. very helpful.

nice on the plush x sour bubbles love to see them as show & grow is 100x better than reaching blind into a bag of dicks.

for sure, im excited to taste the plushberry.
she can stay. had a change of opinion.

i got 4 cuts rooting right now  and getting ready to trash my tahoe cuts & call the one in flower my last.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 3, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Cannabis zone


Thanks man!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> That fuckin sucks...knock on wood ive never lost an order yet.....my buddy lost 150 bux for a pack os DJ blueberry at HD tho, same thing it got lost in the mail, and hes a reg cust there so he knows it wasnt any funny bizzo. MJ is solid that way to, ive always sent him cash for the last 6 years.


Why should I have to risk sending cash to breeders that do not accept plastic for whatever reason?...as a customer I shouldn't have to.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2011)

i hate sending cash too.

but HD gets damn good reviews.

as a customer, you dont have to do anything not to your liking.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i hate sending cash too.
> 
> but HD gets damn good reviews.
> 
> as a customer, you dont have to do anything not to your liking.


I agree, won't be sending cash or money orders again though to anyone...plastic only 4/me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 3, 2011)

Money gram works well!


----------



## blissfest (Dec 3, 2011)

I Just put 9 Pineapple Express beans in wet paper towel, I want one of those Lastwood phenos, LOL!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2011)

hahahhaahaha. lastwood guards that m'fo like a pretty sister.

one of y'all knows... where can i get a glass pipe online w/ reliable ship & i hate to say it cheap pricing.

im broke & just broke my fav pipe.

wtf.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

My shoreline just started budding. I mean just like within the last few days. Already starting to smell good. Strange cause for some reason she looks just like yours gud.Lol Really excited for dis girl. Took some clones last night of her and OG graze. As well as some of my other girls. Man I fuckin love the way that graze grows. Amazing plant is all I can say. I expect great things from the graze. Just from the way she grows in veg and clones I'll be keepin her! Transplanted hawgsbreath, space princess, and the second round of a11 last night too.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 3, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I couldn't believe it when he said pick 15 seeds out from this list, it's on CZ forums in the pic comp section and a hell of a list to choose from. First time I've ever won anything in my life too lol. They've got the best competion over there @CZ, every month you need screen wipes kept handy due to the porn on show.
> 
> BlueJ got my vote this month on CZ and CMT's ~ Gorilla Grape has my vote on nettics this month too.
> 
> I've had Blueberry Kush before but just had a small amount from a dealer, and loved the stuff but couldn't get it again after that, saw seeds listed and I had to grab her up for that smokeilicious toke again.


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't gaurd her. I said I think the plushberry is better. She's just a monster vegger. It is good smoke, nice n frosty, she does yield a bit better than plush. 

i


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 3, 2011)

And I've bought some nice heady stuff and my oil stuff(glass tube, dish, dabber) from research kitty. She/he's a canadian glassblower online here. Discreet, cool as hell, good quality, and good prices.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 4, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hahahhaahaha. lastwood guards that m'fo like a pretty sister.
> 
> one of y'all knows... where can i get a glass pipe online w/ reliable ship & i hate to say it cheap pricing.
> 
> ...


http://www.glassdistrict.com/forums/f31/boro-farm-cooperative-glass-thread-7462/ Some of the glass blowers here have some amazing work. It's a forum, so you've gotta look around a little to get what you're looking for. I was looking at Vortex glass the other day, it looks cool too.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 4, 2011)

yea glass district and Boro market the sister site has great artist and lots of used and new top notch glass....check it out!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah boromarket has an annual fee of 20$. Researchkitty sells on there.

I forgot to mention, I've also had great experience with aqualabtech


----------



## wheezer (Dec 4, 2011)

yea aqua lab is where I usually buy new stuff....especially prodos and such. Dave down there is very helpful if you ever have to call them.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I am growing the reserve RSK that will be a freebie this week. I bought two fems from pick and mix at the tude.
> They are both about a week from finish with mostly cloudy trichs.
> Not once during the grow have I smelled the slightest whiff of skunk. One has smelled like grape bubblegum all through the grow but it ate up subs SS. The other has been nute sensitive all along and the SS ticked it off.
> 
> ...





tardis said:


> I think they may have just grabbed an unnamed strain and named it RKS in order to profit off the name of RoadKill skunk. Its not even a skunk, just a plant they had and wanted to profit off the name so they made ReallyKiller Skunk. THATS the problem when corporate greed enters into cannabis.


I have an rks 2 weeks into flower and it has been stinking with a hint of skunk since veg. Flowers are forming and it didn't stretch much and she is definitely a stinky little girl. Definitely has the old school refer smell but will have to wait for the cured finished product.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2011)

This is cool. http://www.dchydro.com/product/4203/Timelapse-PlantCam/


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 4, 2011)

wheezer said:


> That's strange, I grew out a couple femmed seeds of that RKS from DNA. Both were VERY skunky and funky, but not great yielders, and not really potent, at least by my standards. But skunky....they were that for sure.


 
It is a beautiful plant with big buds. Its almost done the trichs are cloudy and they just developed a purple head inside the trich. Could be temps though. Its also taken on a blue hue

Still smells like grape bubblegum


----------



## tardis (Dec 4, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> It is a beautiful plant with big buds. Its almost done the trichs are cloudy and they just developed a purple head inside the trich. Could be temps though. Its also taken on a blue hue
> 
> Still smells like grape bubblegum


Could be you two got two different phenos. I grew two and they were very alike but not so skunky. The high was nice but wasn't potent enough for me, then again i'm a pot snob.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

I just popped some new seeds two weeks ago. 5 Alphakronik Belka, 10 HOF artic fallout, 10 Cannaventure Sour Double Kush, 11 OGRASKAL White Fire, !0 Bodhi Dank Sinatra.
100% germ rate on Belka, artic fallout, and sour double kush. Only 3 out of 10 bodhi dank sinatra popped and only 2 out of 11 ograskal white fire popped. Those Ograskal beans were $135 for only 2 to pop. WTF! I had high hopes for the dank sinatra too. Bogus


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

I had a bad germ with bodhis a11. I sent him an email had a new pack in my hands in six days. Got 11/11 on the second pack.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Well got my order yesterday

16- pb x kk
5- super sour dogs
5- sour diesel (DNA)


----------



## wheezer (Dec 4, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I had a bad germ with bodhis a11. I sent him an email had a new pack in my hands in six days. Got 11/11 on the second pack.


good to know....


----------



## wheezer (Dec 4, 2011)

jbthesampleking said:


> I just popped some new seeds two weeks ago. 5 Alphakronik Belka, 10 HOF artic fallout, 10 Cannaventure Sour Double Kush, 11 OGRASKAL White Fire, !0 Bodhi Dank Sinatra.
> 100% germ rate on Belka, artic fallout, and sour double kush. Only 3 out of 10 bodhi dank sinatra popped and only 2 out of 11 ograskal white fire popped. Those Ograskal beans were $135 for only 2 to pop. WTF! I had high hopes for the dank sinatra too. Bogus


I got 8 out of 11 Dank S to live and they are strong looking. 10 germed and 2 died. Alpha K has been almost 100% and so has Connoisseur.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

I love connesuer


----------



## wheezer (Dec 4, 2011)

yea I'm really liking them so far, even though I've only finished the Cheesedog. I'm looking at couple day old babies of Hey dAVE, And they are all fet ass lookin little leaves already, and they all look identical. The Cheesedog phenos were really almost identical as well.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 4, 2011)

I popped 5/5 AK- Bandana, and 5/5 DankHouse-AlienFire last week...

Sux to hear about all these Bodhi situations.. Atleast he backs it up tho.. 

Hey BlueJ i voted for you!... 

This was the best pic i could take with my BBerry...


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I had a bad germ with bodhis a11. I sent him an email had a new pack in my hands in six days. Got 11/11 on the second pack.


What was his email? thanks in advance


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

wheezer said:


> yea I'm really liking them so far, even though I've only finished the Cheesedog. I'm looking at couple day old babies of Hey dAVE, And they are all fet ass lookin little leaves already, and they all look identical. The Cheesedog phenos were really almost identical as well.


my cheesedogs were all pretty close too but one was very chem leaning and was also the biggest yeilder. It tastes like garlic and cheese!


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

Is any body looking at the kosher kush at all? I have the cataract kush and it is very good.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

jbthesampleking said:


> What was his email? thanks in advance


Look him up on breedbay. I don't give out email addys sorry


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 4, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey Batman what kind of camera do you have?
> cause all i got is my BlackBerry and is sux major balls...
> (Think wood asked the other day, dont remember if you said...)


Sorry dude. Been working mad hours at the store. All this Black Friday and post Black Friday madness. People buying LED TV's and electronics like they're gonna run out.
As far as the camera, I use a Panasonic DMC-GF2 Micro Four Thirds Digital SLR. My photos are nothing like they should be though right now until I buy the Panasonic Macro Lense I want. I had a Nikon D3000 SLR and that honestly was better for Plant shot pics. I think tho when I get my new lens I'll be stylin again. Just wish it wasn't $650. The f*ckin camera was only $599. Such is life.



jkahndb0 said:


> I popped 5/5 AK- Bandana, and 5/5 DankHouse-AlienFire last week...
> 
> Sux to hear about all these Bodhi situations.. Atleast he backs it up tho..
> 
> ...


Glad to see someone else runnin bandanas. The parentage really excites me. I just know this one's gonna be FiRE! 
Jayroller (Alphakronik) hooked me up with a box filled with ten packs of every strain you see listed on the tude just for me running a test strain for him a while back. What a generous dude. Besides that and the props in Skunk he gave me I think I will be tryin alot of the Alphagear this year. Bandana and Jackpot Royale runnin for the time being. Snowdawg BX.. now I guess known as Snowdawg 2.. was POTENT and tasty lime fuely funk.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 4, 2011)

jbthesampleking said:


> What was his email? thanks in advance


 play nice kids, lol.. ty..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol batman. Ah cameras lol they break the pocket book sick like lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

Just ordered LA confidential six pack fems for my girl for christmas from the tude. I held off on the Tga gear for now. Wish they would have been available in regs. But oh well she's a noob to growing and noobs seem to like these fem beans. Lol. I hope she pops them right away. I want her to do a grow by herself. Best way for her to learn. And she won't be messing up my stuff. My sinatras and ace of spades should be here tommorow. Hopefully the germ problems with the sinatras don't happen for me. I'm glad to hear wheezer got good results with his. I'm following a grow of them on cannetics.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> What's your mom's email?


 it's thanks for being nice @hotmail.com..


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Look him up on breedbay. I don't give out email addys sorry


sorry didnt know it was a secret


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a warm welcome from a bunch a nice people who play nice..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol or u could use common sense lol emails of breeders usually aren public domain lol no reason to take offense ha ha


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 4, 2011)

Someone's a little sensitive.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

Well now I wish I woulda kept my mouth shut instead of giving you any advice at all. I don't know you so I told you where to find him. If you wouldn't been such an ass and asked I mighta sent him your email addy. U Might as well not post in this thread anymore. Cause we are a tight knit group and we gots nothing for your kind.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn stupid person with my sack laggin it up lol I need to burn already lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

I think we need to start giving out a troll of the week award. Maybe we can trade beans for super bowl tickets and give those out as the award.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

Rofl ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

Yall are funny as hell. I already knew Bodhi was on breedbay, I was trying to avoid joining some online bullshit just to send someone an email, I thought i could bypass all that and get it direct. Sorry I asked.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Dec 4, 2011)

Im a troll because i asked for an email, yall are a fucking riot.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 4, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sorry dude. Been working mad hours at the store. All this Black Friday and post Black Friday madness. People buying LED TV's and electronics like they're gonna run out.
> As far as the camera, I use a Panasonic DMC-GF2 Micro Four Thirds Digital SLR. My photos are nothing like they should be though right now until I buy the Panasonic Macro Lense I want. I had a Nikon D3000 SLR and that honestly was better for Plant shot pics. I think tho when I get my new lens I'll be stylin again. Just wish it wasn't $650. The f*ckin camera was only $599. Such is life.
> 
> 
> ...


Yah im real Excited to see how the Bandana turns out....
Also thinking about getting the Eisbaer and Snowdawg "2" in the upcoming months... 
SnowDawg BX (SnowDawg x[SnowDawg xSpaceQueen]) and SnowDawg 2 (SnowDawg x SnowDawg BX) are two Diff. strains.. I dont think that you can find the BX anymore though...

I got a Nikon that was ~$600- somewhere never even used it.. Someone put it somewhere and never saw it since...(bastard)


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure the snow dog 2 will hold that pheno leaning towards the bx. Least one would think so


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> I'm sure the snow dog 2 will hold that pheno leaning towards the bx. Least one would think so


 The BX has more variety with about 5 Pheno's..
and the "2" version is more consistent... I would say theyd be more like the original Clone..
SnowDawg 2-->... (SnowDawg Clone x [SnowDawg Clone x (SnowDawg Clone x SpaceQueen)])

Cant wait to try it!


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

jbthesampleking said:


> Yall are funny as hell. I already knew Bodhi was on breedbay, I was trying to avoid joining some online bullshit just to send someone an email, I thought i could bypass all that and get it direct. Sorry I asked.


you mean you were trying to avoid doing any work to find it...


----------



## greengenez (Dec 5, 2011)

The search for this site is, pretty bad. I can never find what I'm looking for here. 

If it was e-mail addy. I would do the work though.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 5, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> The BX has more variety with about 5 Pheno's..
> and the "2" version is more consistent... I would say theyd be more like the original Clone..
> SnowDawg 2-->... (SnowDawg Clone x [SnowDawg Clone x (SnowDawg Clone x SpaceQueen)])
> 
> Cant wait to try it!


Snowdawg BX was very good. The couple I've done were definitely Snowdawg leaning phenos. It was very good bud. Reminded me quite a bit of SpaceDawg. I had a hard time telling which was more potent. They were both so good.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

hempstead said:


> This is cool. http://www.dchydro.com/product/4203/Timelapse-PlantCam/


Ooooo, that's sweet! I love gadgets...


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I popped 5/5 AK- Bandana, and 5/5 DankHouse-AlienFire last week...
> 
> Sux to hear about all these Bodhi situations.. Atleast he backs it up tho..
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 5, 2011)

Cmt you got my vote at nettics


----------



## taaldow (Dec 5, 2011)

Cannaventure gear in stock at the tude


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 5, 2011)

Just voted for Bluejeans. It says she only has three votes.
Vote for BJ!!

That highersolution was frosty whiteout


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 5, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Snowdawg BX was very good. The couple I've done were definitely Snowdawg leaning phenos. It was very good bud. Reminded me quite a bit of SpaceDawg. I had a hard time telling which was more potent. They were both so good.


 Now this is some good news to me because I have both the bx and 2 I plan on using it and finding a good pair to make more beans..


----------



## tardis (Dec 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now this is some good news to me because I have both the bx and 2 I plan on using it and finding a good pair to make more beans..


Gotta love regular seeds, you can make your own seeds!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah it seems like every grow I'm making more crosses. I gotta start growing them. I already have 6 strains I made.. I'm growing my pre 98 bubba x (SoCal master kush x sfv og) now and so far it looks like a mix of both...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just place a tude order for 
Star berry anx purple berry bx
But il wait for cz to stock to hit 
Any of the others 


O yah and tga time wreck


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 5, 2011)

When's the dumbo drop skunkie?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 5, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> When's the dumbo drop skunkie?


Thats a good question... As far as i can tell there's no exact info yet... 
Just Coming Soon...
Same thing with MendoMontage F2, Burgundy, ETC...


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 5, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Just voted for Bluejeans. It says she only has three votes.
> Vote for BJ!!
> 
> That highersolution was frosty whiteout


Thanks! Wow, ya'll know how to make a gal blush


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 5, 2011)

man id so donkey punch an old lady for mendo montage 

(jk) lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 5, 2011)

Rofl ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 5, 2011)

Just popped some beans JTR x The White... and Sputnik 2 Goodness... Woot!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 5, 2011)

Are the sputniks gonna be gettin it on?


----------



## tardis (Dec 5, 2011)

Keep Good Genetics alive and propogating.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh they'll be gettin it on this year all right. Hope I find a good male to Sput spunk all over my Princess.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey all when you use rice to store beans
Do you put the beans in with the rice?

Im using viles air tight


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 5, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey all when you use rice to store beans
> Do you put the beans in with the rice?
> 
> Im using viles air tight


Putting the Rice in the Vials with the Beans is Fine.. Just remember to change out the old rice for new rice every 3-5 months.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 6, 2011)

I was just about to look that up good looks! Want a safer way to store my beans than the drawer..
One more ? So the rice/seeds go in the freezer or the fridge?


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 6, 2011)

I think there's already a "jacky white" batskunk. But yours sounfs better to me.

I hope you find a nice purple male too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 6, 2011)

Think i was told the fridge is best


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I signed up for this website called the CannaCollective and the admin had these PurpleWreck x BlueMoonshine beans listed as freebies so I dropped him an email asking what I had to buy to get the freebies and he said "...give me your address and I'll just give em to you." So I did. Along with them came JTR x The White. I was shocked. Especially since I was not an active member there and had only registered 5 minutes prior. Soakin a couple those JTR ones now. Hope it's fire.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 6, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> When's the dumbo drop skunkie?





jkahndb0 said:


> Thats a good question... As far as i can tell there's no exact info yet...
> Just Coming Soon...
> Same thing with MendoMontage F2, Burgundy, ETC...


Stomper Bx will be next year now and the newer Burgundy & Sun Maiden are due out before Xmas in these coming weeks. Once I get a for sure date I'll pass it straight over to you guys/gals here. 
Mendo Montage V2 is in testing atm and may need some more tweaking yet. A large numbers run is in order to see for sure and is ongoing atm.

Fresh off the block in January there's more grapey goodness coming out in the form of ~ 
Grape Stomper X Stomper OG
White Fire X Stomper OG

I'll have more info for you soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 6, 2011)

Sounds good ther skunki


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 6, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds good ther skunki


You know it, hows Jo treating you . She's gonna kick out pure fire


----------



## hempstead (Dec 6, 2011)

I know I am many pages too late and no quotes but so far I am impressed with Alphakronik and Connoisseur. I cracked 2 Eaisbaer from Alpha and both turned out female and almost identical single cola females except 1 is a little taller than the other by maybe 3 inches and has 2 little tiny branches. Both were slow in veg and stretched 3 times in flower. Ialso cracked 1 Connoisseur GDP and this thing is growing like crazy and on the 2nd node after 2 days from seed. I am gonna veg it for about 6 weeks because they say it does not stretch much and needs a long veg.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Dec 6, 2011)

Never heard of Canna Collective, it's cool you got free seeds from someone there. Did you give your address or a PO box - I'd get a PO box for stuff like that.
I just got some Jack from Delicious Seeds because they're doing a 15% off thing with Attitude. Which is like 6 pounds less whaattt, that makes a difference for me. It also applies to World of Seeds but I don't order from them, did anybody ever try them? 
Delicious is known for their Sugar Black Rose and Cotton Candy which make good crosses for taste. Gonna order those next week since the special runs through Dec., and hopefully they'll make it in time to be stocking stuffers.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 6, 2011)

i've run & still run delicous seeds NLB. i have two real nice phenos with which im playing.

seedfinder : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Northern_Light_Blue/Delicious_Seeds/gallery/02121105346453660/

world of seeds definitely did me right on afghan kush. so much so that creeps who ganked the cut from me act like they found it themselves.

seedfinder : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Afgan_Kush/World_of_Seeds_Bank/gallery/22051131619056087/

*

right this second i have tahoe og (cali connex) up against houston shoreline (clone only) in a smoke off.

shoreline by MILES & MILES.

pork & chops.

*

batmanskunk asked me about e$ko's c99 parentage. 

e$ko related he got the f2 & f3 beans created from bros grimm stock as selected by a certain (very popular) canadian cultivator... they did an elite bean for elite bean swap ...so this canadian fellow did the selections for f2 & f3 bean batches, e$ko got lots of those beans & did his own selections. parentage is pure bros grimm stock nonetheless. 

dizzle asked about the drop.

e$ko related that seeds are ready. might not get released if sannie doesnt give homie his own seed section on the website. dont forget you already buy his seeds in other ways when purchasing from other companies. and there's another shop some of us use that carries gear made by my dude. i cant say more than that till im sure the seeds are in stock. he told me they might not be available any way than over the counter at said shop too. like no outlet for the rest of us. i'd like to see him reposition himself in case something happens to the outlet we all know & love. behind the scenes huge investments are made & its a $ game. i've yet to see quality c99 like what's in e$ko's pocket. 

outlets are everywhere. its biz. e$ko's looking out for his investment. 

imma try and grab 20 to 40 from him... all fems (natural made no chems like sts) ...spread them around to the worthy.
^ believe it just like blueberry indica. i got plants in flower already  & those seeds aint even hit shelves.

^ got a few to trade ...known peeps only so dont ask otherwise 

he just scored a bunch of those plastic vials so im excited for my next delivery.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 6, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Fresh off the block in January there's more grapey goodness coming out in the form of ~
> Grape Stomper X Stomper OG
> White Fire X Stomper OG
> I'll have more info for you soon


that just made me day. i missed out on the previous grape stomper fun


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 6, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think i was told the fridge is best


 The freezer for Long term storage, Like if you know your not gonne touch 'em for years..
The fridge for the short term...

Just got my:
Trainwreck IBL 
Mr. Nice Critical Mass
Mr. Nice Critical Haze
Bros. Grimm c99 F3 (preety sure, might be F2)


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 6, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> The freezer for Long term storage, Like if you know your not gonne touch 'em for years..
> The fridge for the short term...


How short is short term? Couple of weeks? a Month? Longer?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 6, 2011)

Bluejeans said:


> How short is short term? Couple of weeks? a Month? Longer?


Short term is anything you plan on poppin in the near future just keep them in air-tight containers however you keep them and in the fridge when not in use.. 
I keep what i know im gunna do for the next year or so in the fridge, what i might do i throw in there too just in case.. 
But if you know that your not going to be poppin them beans for a fact for Awhile... put em in the freezer.. (dont packem so you have to De-frost all of them just to get at one pack..)
It isnt good to de-frost seeds multiple times just to get out a few... Chances are if you packed em right, and put them in the freezer.. Well all be dead and somebody will be poppin our seeds...

Got the confirmation that HighLife received my M.O. and BR is on its way.. They also reserved me a V3 which wont be in-stock for a lil while... 

*multiple years in the fridge is fine in this quote from '07 Shanti says he popped seeds from the fridge for 5 years and the germ rates were "very good".
"Hi All

well since I just sent some seed recently to a chap from 2002 stock that had been kept in a fridge all its life...and had very good germination levels I believe the methods of long term storage are as follows....

1. We keep 2 stocks of seeds, i for the everyday use and 1 for long term use.
2. Long term use means vacuum sealing the seed in small quantities in an air tight , moisture resistant plastic bag and kept in the freezer.
3. Short term use is keeping seeds dry in air tight containers, always put back in fridge when not in use.
4. Point about long term stock you cannot defreeze seed only one time and then keep it is the fridge stock, till it is used.

We have seeds from 30 or 40 years ago still in fridges and even if germination is lower it still pops up a few ...so it all works for us.

Be well all the best sb"


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 6, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> We have seeds from 30 or 40 years ago still in fridges and even if germination is lower it still pops up a few ...so it all works for us.
> 
> Be well all the best sb"


 
Who is we ? I understand if you dont want to say. I dont mean to be nosy. I was just curious as to who you were affilated with


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a quote from shanti. If Im reading it right bonehead

Got my dank sinatras and ace of spades today from the tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 6, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Who is we ? I understand if you dont want to say. I dont mean to be nosy. I was just curious as to who you were affilated with


 Its just a quote from Shanti. (Shantibaba)...

LoL... karma you musta hit-it 2 secs before me....

I got so much shit on the way, its crazy... LoL
2pack - Cosmic Brain '11
Black Haze
Paradise:
Opium
Sheherazade
Magic Bud
3 packs - Bros Grimm c99 F3
Bodhi - Elf Snack
Nirvana - WW
SFS - CheeseyJones
SFS - Firestarter
IF - Pre98BubbaBX
Illuminati - Irukandji
KOS - Shish99
ohh yah.. 100 more Vials... LoL
Then tommoro is the day for TCVG or im gonna go crazy....



karmas a bitch said:


> That's a quote from shanti. If Im reading it right bonehead
> 
> Got my dank sinatras and ace of spades today from the tude


Thats one i missed out on for now... I cant wait to see how they turn out!! (Sinatra)


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks K, Thats obvious now, DOH!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 7, 2011)

Someone was talking about the WW/BW last week.
Here is a great post from Shantibaba
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f10/shantibaba-setting-record-straight-14972/

Here is cut/paste

In the late 90s I gave plants to Soma, and he began a seed company a year later too&#8230;mixing his skunks to my males. This has occurred many times to me just look at the Spanish seed companies and 10 years ago&#8230;none existed until I went there in 1995 and gave away 3 kilos of seed to growers via Canamo magazine&#8230;

GK I wonder if this where the double white come from?
That would explain DW being a super keeper.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 7, 2011)

17 hours between the last two post. Must be a record for here.


Rollitup!! Fix the forum!!


----------



## tardis (Dec 7, 2011)

I see on attitude they are pushing Cali Connection beans. New gear back in stock. Is this bad timing for them givin how much bad press i've seen on Cali Connection lately. I want the truth, what kind of quality can I expect from my regular female blackwater and my femmed pre98 bubba.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 7, 2011)

id expect what youve read. beans, that are created poorly, with chance that you grow some super fire(seems like people go through more beans then other breeders to find keepers).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Man whats the deal with cannaventure? We wait for ever for the drop! And the tude gets then before
And theres still no word on CZ about it, mr c says hes tired of bs of waiting and the setbacks! Anybody
Have a inside veiw on this?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2011)

pigs be a flyin.

of this i am 100% sure.

heat the grill & make ready.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Short term is anything you plan on poppin in the near future just keep them in air-tight containers however you keep them and in the fridge when not in use..


So I should just throw like all 10 seeds in the fridge .. 



jkahndb0 said:


> We have seeds from 30 or 40 years ago still in fridges and even if germination is lower it still pops up a few ...so it all works for us.
> 
> Be well all the best sb"


Now that would be cool. To grow out seeds that have been around longer than I've been legal age (okay, it would have to be some of the older ones...)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man whats the deal with cannaventure? We wait for ever for the drop! And the tude gets then before
> And theres still no word on CZ about it, mr c says hes tired of bs of waiting and the setbacks! Anybody
> Have a inside veiw on this?


CV says either today or tomorow.. CZ hittin the Mailbox today... So if its there then it will be posted soon (today or tomorow'ish...)..
If its not there, and say it gets there tomoro (or just after today), then expect to wait another week prob....



Bluejeans said:


> So I should just throw like all 10 seeds in the fridge ..
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be cool. To grow out seeds that have been around longer than I've been legal age (okay, it would have to be some of the older ones...)


Yah just toss them bitches in the fridge... But packem in an air-tight container first.. with some silica, or rice.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 7, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah just toss them bitches in the fridge... But packem in an air-tight container first.. with some silica, or rice.


I have paid enough attention in here to have them packed with rice in airtight containers. Now I just need to chuck them in the fridge. Thanks!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 7, 2011)

Id imagine regular seeds from cali conn are ok. I mean how do u fuck up reg seeds? Especially if you use the same p1 stock. 

I've seen great results from cali con reg seeds, tahoe and larry. I don't see how the quality could get worse? Someone fucked up a fem job and swerve is takin a lot of heat for it but regs are totally different.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 7, 2011)

Gud...
Just got done reading that Sweet Seeds Grow Thread on CC..
Gotta say, it wasnt just the DoubleWhite that looks good..
Even though he chopped those green poisons down early @day 50 they still looked dank as f'ck...
That guy makes a pretty good and concise thread.. Now if he only wrote in english... 
All my years of Spanish class and trips overseas came in handy... 



TheLastWood said:


> Id imagine regular seeds from cali conn are ok. I mean how do u fuck up reg seeds? Especially if you use the same p1 stock.
> 
> I've seen great results from cali con reg seeds, tahoe and larry. I don't see how the quality could get worse? Someone fucked up a fem job and swerve is takin a lot of heat for it but regs are totally different.


I think it was when he said something like, 'Look guys i just followed the STS formula and directions that The Guy gave me, its not my fault if 10-100 packs out of 5000 had Problems'.. 
(not an actual quote, just my recollection)
then people started to use that as proof that he didnt know jack when it came to Femd Beans..

But i agree if you were getting dank from the reg seeds before, and i know allot of people have.. Then there shouldn't be a problem... If he would have never commented in those threads he would have been better off.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah I read that too. I don't think swerve even does half of the chucking. I think he has his "crew" and other shitty farmers do the work for him using his parents. 

That's why he has no idea what went wrong and why, or even who did it.


----------



## tardis (Dec 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I read that too. I don't think swerve even does half of the chucking. I think he has his "crew" and other shitty farmers do the work for him using his parents.
> 
> That's why he has no idea what went wrong and why, or even who did it.


Problem with passing off work. 

Do A (make seeds), get paid. Goal, Make as many seeds as possible NOT Make the most amazing seeds. This is why an artist/breeder needs to be with his/her work the entire process to seed.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 7, 2011)

Grills hot
<------ in my rocker on my front porch
Its never too early to start staring at the mailbox in anticipation of beans & rice




gudkarma said:


> pigs be a flyin.
> 
> of this i am 100% sure.
> 
> heat the grill & make ready.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 7, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I read that too. I don't think swerve even does half of the chucking. I think he has his "crew" and other shitty farmers do the work for him using his parents.
> 
> That's why he has no idea what went wrong and why, or even who did it.


 
He is a fucking idiot, and not a breeder. Real breeders are educated, LOL!


----------



## where is my account (Dec 7, 2011)

im not 
the real
gudkarma 
but because 
he cant login 
i'll post some 
pics while 
y'all wait...

and i see everybody has lots of seeds anybody wanna give me some?

maybe trade some elite gear for a used dollar store chamomile douche?


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 7, 2011)

10 pack of qleaner for 10min with your mom.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 7, 2011)

where is my account said:


> im not
> the real
> gudkarma
> but because
> he cant login


Then you'd better get the hell outta his grow room cuz he's gonna get pissed!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

where is my account said:


> im not
> the real
> gudkarma
> but because
> ...


what is this BS dude time to move on buddy now!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 7, 2011)

where is my account said:


> im not
> the real
> gudkarma
> but because
> ...


Get ur post count up son.


----------



## where is my account (Dec 7, 2011)

[youtube]KasqA-lwEBc&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/youtube]

wtf?

my account is fucked up. something happened.

its okay i cracked some alphakronik to make me feel better.

i'll get my post numbers up when u get your nug count up ...son


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2011)

yah, you're not the only one having this problem not gud karma, my girl doobieus has been getting the same error that you are as well... i've been having problems all day and last night as well trying to get onto the site, but i didn't get that same error you two have been, lol...
but i do know that admin is all over this trying to sort shit out..


----------



## where is my account (Dec 7, 2011)

cool. cool. 

whatever i can start over too. 
be like the first dude under 10 posts to get 25 friends, beans mailed, elite cuts pork chop'd, and all that.

make RIU history.

< 30 posts and im having lunch with pot roast. lol.

time for me to run buck wilde guy incognyto style.

...poof 

off to make trouble 

maybe join the dicktop battle with dizzle.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 7, 2011)

where is my account said:


> cool. cool.
> 
> time for me to run buck wilde guy incognyto style.
> 
> ...


 yah, seems like a good time to go on a troll attack.. where's bricktop at when we need him??? oh yah, that's right, dizzle ran him off the site, i forgot, lol..
see who you can get out of here where's my account... if need be, i can give you a list of a few people to start with...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

what the hell is going on with the forum lol 
on another note heres my third CZ order


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 7, 2011)

I have alot of the Kindmind beans. Sent me the same *bluewidow x vortex *pack as well as some others. Those should be on your next to do list.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1924439


looks yummy!!! i want it.! just got 5apollo13bx, 3leia og, 4lemon stomper, 4hazeman escaped goin today. 

those freebie look delicious. too bad attitude doesnt give good freebies. waiting for a drop or two to make my cz order.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 8, 2011)

also +10 jazz berry jam, +10 sin city diesel, +10 Karma the White OG v2.0 earlier today. the white og sold out pretty fast last time.


----------



## tardis (Dec 8, 2011)

Sheesh. I get mad at attitude when they have these new promotions which force me to order those new strains I drool after. Then I also get mad when they don't update or have anything new worthy of me drooling over at the moment compared to what I got. I can't win!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

As soon as cz get the cnv drop im baging jaz berry, purple desiel, and one other already ordered purple berry bx and star
Berry from the tude


----------



## pandan (Dec 8, 2011)

A Boosh fan?


----------



## tardis (Dec 8, 2011)

pandan said:


> A Boosh fan?


Most Definitely


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Seed list so far 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** * * Main purchase. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Freebies

Top shelf seeds * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cz freebies
*sour apples: * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Tcvg shit: shit mix 09
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cannetics: ssh x c99 fems greenhouse seeds
Immortal flower seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cannetics: *indiana bubblegum
Nightcap: x10 seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Cannetics: *cheese x haze f2
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Cannetics: *sour d x og kush x malawi gold*
Dank house seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Immortal flower: jaffa cake
Alien fire. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **Kindmind: blue widow x vortex
Double barrel og. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cannetics: *larry og s1
Strawberry fire. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cannetics: *sour kush x cheese # 1
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Cannetics: *g13 haze x nycd x g13 haze x ecsd
Gage green genetics. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cannetics: *swazi f2
Leia og: * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Cannetics: *fire og
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Attitude freebies
Hazeman seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Ch9 seeds: *afghan haze 33 fem
Fugu kush. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Ch9 seeds: *aroma fem
White grapes. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Dinafem: *cal hash plant fem
Double white cheese. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Reserva privada: *confidential cheese fem
Rocky mountain high. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Dinafem: *power kush fem
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Ch9 seeds: *vintage 2006 fem
Seedman seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Dinafem: *diesel
White widow. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Paradise seeds: *acid fem
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *G13 labs: *skunk #1 fem
Bcbuddepot seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Ch9 seeds: *humbolt fem
Bc god bud. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Dinafem: *moby dick fem
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *G13 labs: *noethern lights fem
Tga seeds. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *Ch9 seeds: *jack fem
Plush berry. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *G13 labs: *skunk no1 fem
Ace of spades. * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * Ch9 seeds: *jack33 fem
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *G13 labs: *durban poison fem
Mr nice seeds
Medicine man

Bodhi seeds
A11

Illuminati seeds
Irukandji

Tcvg shit
Homewrecker v1

Shure fire seeds
Firestarter

Leprechaun seeds
Red rock

G13 labs
Purple power


**


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 8, 2011)

I got gifted a pack of PsychoKiller (BB) and a pack of Jacks Cleaner 2 (TGA). Good?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

where is my account said:


> [youtube]KasqA-lwEBc&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/youtube]
> 
> wtf?
> 
> ...


I can't pm you.


----------



## where is my account (Dec 8, 2011)

hahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha.

karma i go to your home page and see "hazey grapes" left u a nice message.

classic. laughing so hard.

i cant message either... maybe i need more posts?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 8, 2011)

where is my account said:


> im not
> the real
> gudkarma
> but because
> ...


Sup Gud... Everytime i see that Nigz Face i feel like hes Starin me down... Like Sup fool u want some of this!
(You know those two cockroaches from Family Guy.. "Im Gunna cut you so bad, you, you wish i no cut you so bad... Thats what the Cat sounds like in my Head... LoL)


----------



## where is my account (Dec 8, 2011)

that's totally his style. i love those two roaches on family guy. way latin. too funny. 

good read on the double white. that's what sold me on the strain. green poison looks sick too. one thing i find with sweet seeds (so far & w/ double white) is very homogeneous plants, super vigor, superb cut makers, fast rooting, and more.

cannibis cafe is a good place to practise your spanish too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

Since readin dr. Grubers journal of dr greenthumbs g13 on nettics I want some. Run it side by side with my old school g13 clOne


----------



## Airwave (Dec 8, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Since readin dr. Grubers journal of dr greenthumbs g13 on nettics I want some. Run it side by side with my old school g13 clOne


$200 for just 2 seeds. You're gonna be super pissed if they don't crack. lol.

Or a clone?


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 8, 2011)

where is my account said:


> that's totally his style. i love those two roaches on family guy. way latin. too funny.
> 
> good read on the double white. that's what sold me on the strain. green poison looks sick too. one thing i find with sweet seeds (so far & w/ double white) is very homogeneous plants, super vigor, superb cut makers, fast rooting, and more.
> 
> cannibis cafe is a good place to practise your spanish too.


 

How are your chocolate mind melt's doing??????


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll probably grab a pack of the beans. But yeah that would suck if they didn't pop. But dr. Greenthumb has a good rep. The only negative stuff I ever see is about his prices. I think it's actually 3 seeds that come in a pack. Either way still super taxed. But if I get a plant like dr gruber it will be so worth it. Really even one decent plant will cover the two hundred bucks. And then there will be pork chops a grillin


----------



## where is my account (Dec 8, 2011)

i've got chocolate mind melts rooted ready for testing , made a spot under the 1000y for another i have in 3 gals of coco , & got four more in 5" pots i have yet to toy with.

^ we working dem girls

we'll see what they do in 9 weeks starting tonight  seriously to-night.

*

all my shiva skunk seeds from sensi are either no germ ==> or hermi.

one of two survivors just releavled beans on the top nugs only. fucking waste. i removed them to quarantine for further examination.

worthless w/o pics right?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 8, 2011)

Real deal Fire OG from a Cali arrived today. Stuck that bitch right in the dirt. Score!


----------



## where is my account (Dec 8, 2011)

hahaha... i got 4 alphakronik "alphadawg" down.

gypsy is THE slowest shit on earth in the shipping dept ...next to skunkmunkie himself. 

cones + tea = slow ship

me i stay ...running it. germing it. cutting it. flowering it. smoking it.

1) my regs bitches
2) new d r o p : double white & one choc mind melt
3 & 4) houston shoreline
5 & 6) hawgsbreath
7 &  how to cure herb on a screen with tuppa-ware
9) plushberry


----------



## pandan (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok guys I wanted to give World of Seeds Afghan Kush a go for my next crop but i'm flat broke and will have to run beans i already have. This is what just cracked last night:

3x World of seeds Mazar x White Rhino
1x G13 Pineapple Express (promo seed)
1x Paradise Seeds Wappa (free seed)
1x Barney's LSD

To be honest I want to see the mazar x rhino and hope the PE turns out like my mates 1 seed turned out (could of been a lucky pheno but he got very aromatic yummy 8 week bud) but I wouldn't be running LSD again (yet) if i had a choice and I have no idea what to expect from Wappa or Paradise Seeds in general. My problem with LSD is that they say 8 weeks but out of 4 seeds I had only 1 finish in that time frame and looked indica dominant and the others were much taller and took around 10 weeks. One right from seedling had WAY thinner leaves and looked very sativa in shape. Some of its still going (I cut each bud and branch on it's own merit, not the whole thing at once) and I stopped counting how long after 11 but maybe near 13 now. So that's 2 going still and one has pretty much nothing cut off it yet. Oh yeah and I go for milky and not amber triches. The fruity taste is not bad. The high is average but I grew it under the impression it would be the bomb (stupid me for believing someone who wants my money) and my FREE SEEDS are just as enjoyable or more so. I think out of the ones I grew (lsd, critical+ & dinafem's diesel) the critical+ has a slight edge in making me feel good. All very comparable and its sort of a favourite of a moment thing...but wait.. dinafem says their shit is only something like 12% - 15% and LSD claims over 20%. Stupid marketing numbers.

Anyway my rants about done.
What do you guys think? Know any of this gear I popped or the breeder's? I'm going to take a cutting from each and yeah hopefully I get lucky with pheno's or i'll just ditch the mums and do all seeds again next time.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 8, 2011)

How IS the LSD? Anyone grow it? Is it very pungent? As potent as I've read? Does it give a big yield?


----------



## blissfest (Dec 8, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'll probably grab a pack of the beans. But yeah that would suck if they didn't pop. But dr. Greenthumb has a good rep. The only negative stuff I ever see is about his prices. I think it's actually 3 seeds that come in a pack. Either way still super taxed. But if I get a plant like dr gruber it will be so worth it. Really even one decent plant will cover the two hundred bucks. And then there will be pork chops a grillin


Im still runnin my Greenthumb G13, still have all 3 plants, haven't picked the keeper yet.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Some samples of my Cinderella99 F4 ...this is pheno 3...results were very good! I have one more pheno to test out, the Pineapple and this one were awesome

View attachment 1925227View attachment 1925231View attachment 1925238


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

What the hell is with the forum now pics are gone llikes are gone ugg


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess RIU was down just to add some annoying Feedback and Support tab?
Yah Thx....

Went to the MailBox to pick up 1 package, and got Four!!!!
1)Vials as you know...
2)Then, Sannie which TBH i kinda forgot about.. 
Which was even cooler..
Chocolate Rain
NYCD F3
Killing Fields F3
Ms. Universe
Amnesia Haze x Chocolate Rain (Freebie)

2)The Tude...
Bodhi - Elf Snack
Nirvana - WW

3)Dynasty.....
KF F2 x SQ F3 (21 pack)
Caramel Cough (Cough x Ms. Universe #10)


Congrats on the Fire Og, Batman...
OGR released a FireOgBx last week and people scooped it up like crazy..

Dr. Gruber journald a couple of Dr. GT strains on here as well ive yet to try any of them.. But i know i will someday.... Let us know how it goes Karma!!

Nice pics Gud... LoL when ur cats in the real world like outside n shit.. I bet he robs other cats of there CatNip n Bitches n shit....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

For some reason I cant read page 850 wtf lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> For some reason I cant read page 850 wtf lol


 this site needs an enema


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

That fire og the same as the fire og from cz that came as freebies? Cause i got x3 packs of those


----------



## Airwave (Dec 8, 2011)

The fact that this thread is playing up is highly unacceptable.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> That fire og the same as the fire og from cz that came as freebies? Cause i got x3 packs of those


Those are FireOg F2 (Raskals Kush [Raskals Cut])



hellraizer30 said:


> For some reason I cant read page 850 wtf lol


That started happenin to me awhile ago, so i set the pages to 20 posts ea. and it never happened again.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Im still runnin my Greenthumb G13, still have all 3 plants, haven't picked the keeper yet.


How many runs have you had with them? Are the pretty uniform? Do they yield like beasts? Give me the skinny mang. 
I just got offered an m39 clone. 

Congrats On the fire OG batman. Glad we are friends!

My shoreline is starting to smell very nice. The a11 just starting gettin frosty. And the aos still smells the craziest in the room.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol the only way to view page 850 is to post in it then you can view but if you leave your locked out lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Those are FireOg F2 (Raskals Kush [Raskals Cut])
> 
> 
> 
> That started happenin to me awhile ago, so i set the pages to 20 posts ea. and it never happened again.


Thanks bro fixed it right up


----------



## blissfest (Dec 8, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> How many runs have you had with them? Are the pretty uniform? Do they yield like beasts? Give me the skinny mang.
> I just got offered an m39 clone.
> 
> Congrats On the fire OG batman. Glad we are friends!
> ...


Had Doc's G13 since last March, nice plants, I still have all 3 cause they are all nice, and I haven't really taken notes, LOL! They're pretty similar, strong branches, yield real well, pretty frosty, and potent. Will probably keep it for awile. I would like to try and breed with it someday.

I have Doc's Ghost OG Kush too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I saw u popped the ghosts. Thanks for the info.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 8, 2011)

Weed wars is on discovery


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 8, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Weed wars is on discovery


Ohh yah i forgot new ep... Its a pretty good show


----------



## pandan (Dec 8, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How IS the LSD? Anyone grow it? Is it very pungent? As potent as I've read? Does it give a big yield?


Are you fucking serious? You are going to ask if anyone has grown LSD *right after i fricking said I grew 4??* What the hell man?

LIKE I SAID:
Pungent? No. It's only mild or average but it's fruity which is nice. Some is random fruit smell and some is just like mango skins.

Potent as you read? Fuck no! It's WAY over hyped- but you'll find a lot of shit is, especially if its been involved in cannabis cup. Out of the 6 plants (with 4 pheno's of lsd, 1 diesel and 1 critical+) I think critical+ has a slight edge on the others, but they are very comparable to each other and pretty much the same. What ever is best is pretty much what i'm lighting at the moment or the next one in line for even rotation. Now when dinafem says their strains come in under 15% and LSD claims over 20% someone is bullshitting...

Yield big? It does ok, but critical+ out did it by miles (although its supposed to being part big bud) and so did the dinafem diesel.

I think overall it's ok, and if you dig through the pheno's to take a mother cutting you could find something with a nice taste and smell- but you don't automaticly get what is advertised. It says 8 weeks or so but 3 out of 4 of mine took 10 weeks +. One still hasn't had any ripe buds yet and its maybe 13 weeks now, but its only days away now. 
When it's random like that from seed and when you can get something else more reliable that actually finishes on time, it really doesn't hold up it's reputation at all.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 8, 2011)

Finally got my Timewreck today, along with that order of Ace of Spades and Agent Orange, I got another order today also with my Green Python, Madness, Qrazy Train, Apollo 13, and the Flav.Between the 2 orders I got a pretty good batch of freebies too. 6 TGA strains in 1 day!! That's a good day!


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 8, 2011)

wheezer said:


> Finally got my Timewreck today, along with that order of Ace of Spades and Agent Orange, I got another order today also with my Green Python, Madness, Qrazy Train, Apollo 13, and the Flav.Between the 2 orders I got a pretty good batch of freebies too. 6 TGA strains in 1 day!! That's a good day!


very nice! i recently popped 4 Escaped, 5 Apollo bx. G13 and Apollo13!!! woot. gonna be dank. im hopefully gonna make escaped x apollo13, and apollo 13 x escaped. 
also,throwing 4 Ace of spades into flower this week. and harvesting a few zips of agent orange in around 2 days.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

can yoooooooooooooooooooou feel it?

*

it is way good to be back & in my normal digital skin.

dont know who the fuck "where is my account" thinks he is... but dude is a non growing, no plant having, douche.

*

let me upload a few pics to bring us all back to earth.

grounded.

& safe.

time to PAB (pack a bowl)?

bowl very packed & firing in ==> 5, 4, 3, 2 ,1


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally back on RIU!!!!, for the last 2 days I've been allowed to sign in but I've not been able to post anything. Well when the site loaded anyways.... WTF happened lol??

We're back on now though but don't RIU realise with need this thread for our lil' club of seed whores!?. Did we miss anything new??


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

skunkie when u sent me rice w/ beans UK living & all that... did u just walk down to a box and toss the package inside?

or do u bring it to a post office?

im wondering if that has something to do with the amount of time it takes seed botique to get beans to me.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice new profile pic Gud. I'd like to see that on the door of a church sometime, lol. Reminds me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8db-DRxVKJc


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> skunkie when u sent me rice w/ beans UK living & all that... did u just walk down to a box and toss the package inside?
> 
> or do u bring it to a post office?
> 
> im wondering if that has something to do with the amount of time it takes seed botique to get beans to me.


No way my friend, I go and send them direct through the post office as those old boxes get set fire to quite often by bored kids on the estates here lol. Not safe at all so inside the office is the way to go mate.
Seed boutique are known for being slow though...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 9, 2011)

Woke up thinking shit gotta check cz for the drop but no drop yet lol dam im jonzzing


----------



## JCashman (Dec 9, 2011)

wheezer said:


> Finally got my Timewreck today, along with that order of Ace of Spades and Agent Orange, I got another order today also with my Green Python, Madness, Qrazy Train, Apollo 13, and the Flav.Between the 2 orders I got a pretty good batch of freebies too. 6 TGA strains in 1 day!! That's a good day!


sounds like christmas to me!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> this site needs an enema


But then half the membership would be gone!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> let me upload a few pics to bring us all back to earth.
> 
> grounded.
> 
> ...


Um..for my weekly pop quiz... are those foxtails in the pic? Did I get it right?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

yes, foxtails, 100% on the ball.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 9, 2011)

if anyone is interested, Mosca C99 BX-1 is back in stock at the tude


----------



## tardis (Dec 9, 2011)

JCashman said:


> if anyone is interested, Mosca C99 BX-1 is back in stock at the tude


I saw that, if I ever need to grow C99 tho i'll grow out a couple beans of my spacebomb.  C99 X Apollo 13. 

What I don't get is C99 is very Sativa, so why does Mosca say its very indica?


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 9, 2011)

got my order from thanksgiving!!! woot!
10 JTR
10 Ace of Spades
5 Timewreck
10 Mantis
12Bubba mantis
@ freebies.

i think i'll be saving these for february when my current grow is finished

another successful order by the tude!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Dec 9, 2011)

I have really been trying to keep up with this thread guys but I cannot tell you how busy I have been. This is how my last month has went in order: 1) harvest 2) daughters wedding 3) harvest again 4) Grandmas funeral 5) harvest again 6) move out of one of my houses (landlord wanted to do a walkthrough). Turned my keys over today and have 7 more plants to trim tomorrow. Now I think I am going to have to go back up North and move my Dad down my way. No longer allowed to use my girlfriends camera after mine broke. I took some pics of my garden before we went to my Grandmas funeral and forgot to erase them. Needless to say my girlfriend had to try and navigate away from them at the church while trying to show someone in my family a picture. I told them it was her camera and I didn't know what the hell those pics were or what she was doing but I would send her to rehab when we get home...lol. A-11s and Plushberry are getting flipped on the grill tomorrow from 18-6 to 11-13. Popped my Leia OG's and LA confidential and transplanted today. Only 9-10 Leias popped but this one may count as 2. Had to take this on my phone and I know photobucket is not the way to post but if the feds want to go through the seed collectors thread and bust me then they better be serving Pork Chops in jail!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

tardis said:


> I saw that, if I ever need to grow C99 tho i'll grow out a couple beans of my spacebomb.  C99 X Apollo 13.
> 
> What I don't get is C99 is very Sativa, so why does Mosca say its very indica?


 thats a real good question.....ive grown alota C99 and ive never seen anything close to an indica plant


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

that pic is amazing. 
sorry to hear about all your life drama & tribulations.
big massive respect & mad vibes for the holidayz LLBSDAD.

==> on the double trouble seed pic ...really you're 10 for 10.

*

shiva got the hack. sensi hermi no good. 

my "alphadawgs" cracked tonight... 3 for 4 so far.

stoked as im a huge chem fan & the pics on the 'tude look sick.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Dec 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> that pic is amazing.
> sorry to hear about all your life drama & tribulations.
> big massive respect & mad vibes for the holidayz LLBSDAD.
> 
> ...


Thanks gud, life's a bitch but I deal with it. Just finished up some Alphadawgs that I will be trimming tomorrow. 1 pheno was a standout for sure leaning toward the chemd. Will try and steal girlfriends camera and take a couple pics. "Where's my account?"....Classic


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2011)

ha. classic right. i went trolling with shit like "i use season salt in my rez only real growers would" & "gatoraide is the same as carbo load but leaves a better taste".

tell me about life , dude. 
living, striving, & crying it too. 
try & stay positive. keep that new son in law in check.

only use your girls camera if no trouble will result... please leave the camera at home for the policeman's ball.

dude now that's funny. funeral. to opps. towering cola shots. 

nuts.

tell me about the alphadawg. anything i need to know? yield good? finish time? 

what's the smell/odor?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Dec 9, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha. classic right. i went trolling with shit like "i use season salt in my rez only real growers would" & "gatoraide is the same as carbo load but leaves a better taste".
> 
> tell me about life , dude.
> living, striving, & crying it too.
> ...


Cannot tell you much yet, will be dry trimming tomorrow. I can tell you one (out of 3) phenos was VERY thin and lanky, and the other 2 look like they did pretty well with one more chemd dominant that I kept for a mother. I took them 9 weeks and they probably could of went another 3 or 4 days but I had too much chit going on. Time to get some new stuff on the grill. Trolls may come and go, but seed collectors genetics will live forever


----------



## blissfest (Dec 9, 2011)

7-9 of those Pineapple Express beans I germed wanted to live, but 1 of 5 Casey S1's was a mutant and ended up gettin killed

Trimmed some second run jackpot royale today, shits worth keepin.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 9, 2011)

tardis said:


> I saw that, if I ever need to grow C99 tho i'll grow out a couple beans of my spacebomb.  C99 X Apollo 13.
> What I don't get is C99 is very Sativa, so why does Mosca say its very indica?


thats a great question. all i can assume is that the part that says "*type :* Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica" was just blindly put there by attitude. the actual description doesn't say anything about mostly indica. although it finishes pretty fast for a sativa heavy lady.

*"Mosca Seeds Cinderella BX-1*
Medicinal Properties Reportedly good for ADD and with little to no build up in tolerance. 
Awards 2010 IC Mag 420 Breeder Sativa, 2nd Place 

Tne C99 BX-1 is the result of recombining two distrinctly different Cinderella 99 inbred lines and then backcrossing one generation which gives rise to a consistent phenotype. It was primarily bred for indoor cultivation but great results have been reported outside. This strain produces extremely high yielding monsters with tight, solid buds when grown properly.
Bros Grimm Conderella 99 description: This strains may be the "Holy Grail". 
Cinderella 99 is the result of painstakingly backcrossing a very rare female to her male progeny over 3 generations. Short-statured & heavily branched, this planst grows long, dense colas with an extremely high flower/leaf ratio and outrageous resin production. The breeder has observed a "giant leap" in potency with each progressive generation and, as expected. Cinderella 99 has topped all previous results - her high is heavily influenced by Haze, clear, energetic & devastatingly psychoactive. A plant with all of the above is rare enough, but Cinderella 99 fniished flowering after a scant 50 days. Above average yields of crystal covered buds reeking of Pineapple & tropical fruit aromas.
Available in 10 regular cannabis seeds"

at least thats all i can think of


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 9, 2011)

tardis said:


> I saw that, if I ever need to grow C99 tho i'll grow out a couple beans of my spacebomb.  C99 X Apollo 13.
> 
> What I don't get is C99 is very Sativa, so why does Mosca say its very indica?


If you're referring to TGA's cross Spacebomb's makeup is actually the SpaceJill (SpaceQueen F2) pheno Sub labeled "Tiny" (lowest yielding but hardest hitting pheno) crossed with SpaceDude, a male C99 x Romulan plant. Re-worked TGA gear. It really doesn't come close to bearing any resemblance to a real deal C99 grail pheno.

As far as the Tude's description... take anything most seedbanks say with a grain of salt. Hybrid for sure.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 9, 2011)

tardis said:


> I saw that, if I ever need to grow C99 tho i'll grow out a couple beans of my spacebomb.  C99 X Apollo 13.
> What I don't get is C99 is very Sativa, so why does Mosca say its very indica?


i should add ive grown mosca's c99 and it didnt strike me as indica dom at all, and it went a lil longer than the description, like 55-60 days, but it was absolutely delicious


----------



## Island Sweet Skunk (Dec 10, 2011)

tardis said:


> I saw that, if I ever need to grow C99 tho i'll grow out a couple beans of my spacebomb.  C99 X Apollo 13.
> 
> What I don't get is C99 is very Sativa, so why does Mosca say its very indica?


I think he meant Sativas that grow like an indica..... Indica phenos are the fruit punch and hard as a rock & the Sativas are the taller pineapple phenos.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

Island Sweet Skunk said:


> I think he meant Sativas that grow like an indica..... Indica phenos are the fruit punch and hard as a rock & the Sativas are the taller pineapple phenos.


 My pineapple plants are the shorter ones usually...but none of em have an indica high at all....but yeah a couple plants have grown rock hard buds that hurt your fingers to break up, but the high is deff very sativa in all the phenos ive had...mine wernt from Mosca tho. The gear i grow makes you look thru the blinds alot like a crackhead lol jus racy and a lil paranoia inducing


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 10, 2011)

well i discovered the skunky aspect of shoreline.

when you pull the leaves off for harvest... smell that "leaf juice".

rotten, baby farts, auntie quiffed in your mouth, girl just dropped a toxic deuce off in the bathroom after a night of wiskey and enchiladas type smell.

the contrast between the sweet muffins smell and baby farts is terrible ...and fascinating at the same time.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 10, 2011)

and i can confirm for the rookies and grow lords a simple fact :

==ready, set===> let a clone dry out on a drop & loose at least 25% yield in the end

i'd show pictures but the information is plenty gud for the head.

school was just in session.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> well i discovered the skunky aspect of shoreline.
> 
> when you pull the leaves off for harvest... smell that "leaf juice".
> 
> ...


 i will try and get my hands on some cuttings of SL this spring , one of the strains i've always wanted to grow


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> well i discovered the skunky aspect of shoreline.
> 
> when you pull the leaves off for harvest... smell that "leaf juice".
> 
> ...


I could totally see that. My shoreline is just starting to flower and is starting to get that weird sourish rotten smell. And my a11 reeks of pineapples


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 10, 2011)

got my long overdue gypsy nirvana order & an order of mites in my flower room.

sweet!

finally got my hands on some cannacopia beans & can test my ability to once again exterminate mites. 

trashed 3 plants 3 weeks into flower for starters. 
boo hiss.

anyway my order came with a freebie called "crystal tsunami" , did an extensive google search with no luck.

anybody know this strain?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 10, 2011)

Yo you peeps are awesome. Just wanted to let you know. In case you didn't. No I'm not really f*cked up right now, I'm just happy. Okay I'm lieing, I'm wrecked and not from drinking or smoking. But that's not the point.

I hit the Jackpot...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 10, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> got my long overdue gypsy nirvana order & an order of mites in my flower room.
> 
> sweet!
> 
> ...


"crystal tsunami"
(white widow x norther lights) x (blue dream x maui woui)
Supposedly they have a shit yield and comments I read on it ppl were disappointed. They were Seedbay freebies.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 10, 2011)

Did u put that hair on?

*


BatMaN SKuNK said:



Yo you peeps are awesome. Just wanted to let you know. In case you didn't. No I'm not really f*cked up right now, I'm just happy. Okay I'm lieing, I'm wrecked and not from drinking or smoking. But that's not the point.

I hit the Jackpot...

Click to expand...

*


----------



## wheezer (Dec 10, 2011)

I went to the RIU BBQ today that the outdoor growers put on, and scored some killer seeds. Got some Acapulco Gold, and some pure Indica Afghani, C-99, Medijuana, Psycho Killer, Qrazy Quake, Cheese Quake x AK48, and White Grapes but it isn't from Hazeman, it's a local bred WW x Gorilla Grape cross. Pretty good day!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still cant get a comfirmed answer on weither to mix the seeds with rice and put in a bowl or to
Leave in the plastic slips in the vile with rice? I realy need this info to save my beans?


----------



## taaldow (Dec 11, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*leave in the plastic slips in vile with the rice*[/FONT]


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

I have not been able to read this thread or read my former post.
Sitting on my porch saturday, not expecting but maillady pulls up and drops off rice & beans.
Mailed wed, arrived Sat. Thats fast flying.
Time to pop eskos BB f2
Thanks bigtime to the man whose word is true


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

Wheezer, I harvested my RSK and still no skunk smell but my neighbor detected a whiff.
My expectations may be too high. I quit smoking for a long time and the only time I had skunk was mid 90's and my friends who had it were going to humboldt and bringing it to Vegas.

It reeked superbad and actually smelled just like skunk. So I grew a Romulan recently that had a unique taste and smell that I cant describe. This RSK has a bit of that smell and taste, just not as strong. Maybe this is all skunk and I am just use to a skunk strain that is not easy to find anymore.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 11, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Wheezer, I harvested my RSK and still no skunk smell but my neighbor detected a whiff.
> My expectations may be too high. I quit smoking for a long time and the only time I had skunk was mid 90's and my friends who had it were going to humboldt and bringing it to Vegas.
> 
> It reeked superbad and actually smelled just like skunk. So I grew a Romulan recently that had a unique taste and smell that I cant describe. This RSK has a bit of that smell and taste, just not as strong. Maybe this is all skunk and I am just use to a skunk strain that is not easy to find anymore.


that's about it bro, those old school super skunky skunks are few and far between nowdays....all the skunks are the dutch sweet skunk varieties...


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

That explains that. So that romulan was a sweet skunk? It had a taste and smell that was super unusual and I did not have a clue as to how to describe it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> That explains that. So that romulan was a sweet skunk? It had a taste and smell that was super unusual and I did not have a clue as to how to describe it.


 i love me a good skunk, yur right tho, it does have that unmistakable taste you never forget


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 11, 2011)

Ran into Swerve here fighting with trolls. Nice guy.
He offered to send me a pack of seeds. 
Been wanting to try his gear for a year.
Woooooot!


----------



## Airwave (Dec 11, 2011)

The reason why skunk doesn't smell like it used to is because the smell was purposefully bred out.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

You said the right thing at the right time. What is swerve sending you?



SCARHOLE said:


> Ran into Swerve here fighting with trolls. Nice guy.
> He offered to send me a pack of seeds.
> Been wanting to try his gear for a year.
> Woooooot!


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

Airwave said:


> The reason why skunk doesn't smell like it used to is because the smell was purposefully bred out.


That does not make much sense


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't know what swerve is sending...
He hasn't responded back how to get him info yet....



Jim ortega made Road kill skunk.
He said he shipped a seed batch of it an garlic bud to Neville a few yrs back.
But its never been publicly released.
I pray shantiBabba is working em right now.

A troll ran Mr Ortega from MNS forums.
Now his genetics an Knowledge may be lost.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 11, 2011)

Scarhole, is that greenbud in your sig "colorado green bud"?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 11, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> That does not make much sense


How so?

"Sams skunk was called skunk because it omitted a strong pungent smell when grown or smoked. Similar to that given off by a skunk. Growers in Holland loved sams skunk because it yielded more and finished sooner then other strains at the time.
The only problem was the smell!! Landlords were reporting growers and people were busted all over. Sam the skunkman intestinally bred out the smell in favour of a sweeter smell Over the next few generations the skunk smell was intestinally lost."

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/archive/index.php/t-54288.html?


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 11, 2011)

intentionaly*Gdp smells more like skunk to me than any other weed I've ever smelled.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 11, 2011)

hahahahhaha.this is great commentary.i just finished manicuring about a QP of houston shoreline (road kill skunk)... best smelling shit on earth.

taste like fresh blueberry muffins ....& smells like sugar & heaven.

only thing skunky is the leaf juice & the flower structure.

in my top 10 all time for sure.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

The smell was a large part of the appeal and now that it is gone, I bet most people want it back




Airwave said:


> How so?
> 
> "Sams skunk was called skunk because it omitted a strong pungent smell when grown or smoked. Similar to that given off by a skunk. Growers in Holland loved sams skunk because it yielded more and finished sooner then other strains at the time.
> The only problem was the smell!! Landlords were reporting growers and people were busted all over. Sam the skunkman intestinally bred out the smell in favour of a sweeter smell Over the next few generations the skunk smell was intestinally lost."
> ...


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 11, 2011)

Have you asked anyone over at mrnice forums?
That may be a good question to start a thread on.




SCARHOLE said:


> Don't know what swerve is sending...
> He hasn't responded back how to get him info yet....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 11, 2011)

My temps have been mid 70s and this is the pinkest my plushberry has ever gotten. Its only my 2nd harvest of her. The first time temps were high 80s low 90s sometimes.She is so damn frosty you can barely see the calyxes and its hard to tell she's pink, never was dark enough for my shitty camera to pick up the color but I think now it might. Gonna put her in dark for 48 hrs then harvest. I would do 72 hrs but I lost track of time and waited too long. Her leaves are still super green, I usually let them yellow a bit at harvest, I only do a 3-4 day flush.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 11, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Scarhole, is that greenbud in your sig "colorado green bud"?


No, it's Ch9 seed co.


----------



## Airwave (Dec 11, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> The smell was a large part of the appeal and now that it is gone, I bet most people want it back


Somebody must still have the old version though, right?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-skunk-1/prod_484.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 11, 2011)

Much better success with the legion clones this time. So far 2 of 3 rooted, its a good thing too cuz the legion mother is starting to flower. -I'm so excited for the legion.-Only 1 of my romulan cuts has rooted. It is one of 2 taken from my rom #1 (numbered in order of vigor/health) so I'm excited about that. Rom #2 has 3 cuttings and all are rootless, looking like they won't make it if they don't root quick. Once I get roots on some I drop the humidity a bit. But the ones with no roots can suffer. Only rom#2s cuttings are dying tho.-Anyone else having problems with spacing since the site came back up?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 11, 2011)

Just killed off the males from my KOS deep phaze and shish99. One of my shish hermed. Of well I have 4 shish and 5 deep phaze girls. I put 11 a11 into flower. I'm pretty sure I hit a keeper on the 1 a11 from my first seeds. Its bushy pineapple citru sounds like what bodhi described. Fingers crossed. I also moved 1 Tennessee hawgsbreath into flower!yeah buddy. 

My space princess has finally started to reveg! Whoot woot! Can't wait for her. 

Im picking up my deathstar cuts this week or next. I think I'm gettin a few others as well. 

And then there's Shoreline. We couldn't stop going up to smell her. Fascinating is a very good way to describe her. And she just started to bud. Oh yeah she purplin too. Hold on she's Callin me to smell her again.....man I wish I had tardis ability to explain shit. Cause this herb smells great. Thanks friend.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 11, 2011)

hahahahhahahahhahahhahahhahhahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha.

scissor sticky icky is heavenly. mind altering. yummy.

yep she turns rose/purps. 
smell is one of a kind fuck what you heard grow it & see. 
smoke = true legendary shit
looks done early but isn't even close. 3 more weeks easy.
no topping in flower, hates it.
likes low N. not a heavy feeder. likes to dry out. really likes proper ph.
10 to 11 weeks. 
im leaning toward 11.

if you kept the tops to < 10 ...you're gonna go nuts ...nugz look all leafy ...then grow like muffin tops.

special pre-limin-innim-inmin-ary gonna simmer just right.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah I can't wait to see ur a11s and deep phazes karma.I guess my a11 will have to be the next thing I pop. I just started 20 other seeds last week tho. But I will start them next so we can start chucking.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 11, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> The smell was a large part of the appeal and now that it is gone, I bet most people want it back


i personally love that smell that leaves you looking for a dead skunk on the side of the road... i know buds like that are still around because a guy i know and puff with has it from time to time. i couldnt tell you if its an actual skunk strain or not because i dont know that. just that it smells like straight up dead skunk


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

My orange kush is that way one bowl in your car and it smell like there 5 pounds in there lol
Love the that skunky shit


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 12, 2011)

GGG tentative release for sun maiden and Burgundy set for Christmas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> GGG tentative release for sun maiden and Burgundy set for Christmas.


Sounds good il be snakeing up all that i can get of ggg


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 12, 2011)

I can't believe I passed on the purple berry waiting for cz to drop.My untracked cash for blazing blues hasn't even showed up yet in 3 weeks. I trust mr.c so I think my money will probly be coming back to me or arriving there soon.I may end up getting purple berry diesel instead. I love the sound of purple berry bx, having a true breeding purple plant, but a good 9 week purple sour diesel f2 sounds awesome.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so mad its not letting me enter spaces between my thoughts!!---------------------------------------------------------------------------I'm gonna have to start doin a post for every thought if I don't figure out a way to do it its making all my posts into 1 big paragraph--------------------------------------how are you guys doing it?


----------



## greengenez (Dec 12, 2011)

I just seen a thread on this. Not sure how they fixed it. maybe do a search.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 12, 2011)

the way your doing it now works to lastwood.

you cant do like this post is... spaces between sentences?

if anything report it in the "support" section of the site.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

*Haven't made a post in a long time.................

I made these on my last grow using the pollen from a male F1 of Outlaw Grower's Gorilla Grape (Double Purple Doja x Purple Urkle).



The white tray is about 1,000 Bodhi SR71 Purple Kusk / Appalchia x GG F1

The left of the clear lid is 177 Outlaw Grower's Double Purple Doja Pheno #1 x GG F1
The right of the clear lid is 17 DPD Pheno #2 x GG F1

*View attachment 1930845

View attachment 1930846*


....
*


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Haven't made a post in a long time.................
> 
> I made these on my last grow using the pollen from a male F1 of Outlaw Grower's Gorilla Grape (Double Purple Doja x Purple Urkle).
> 
> ...





*Glad to see ya back around FG........*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome back flo! Sweet beans mang


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> *Glad to see ya back around FG........*





karmas a bitch said:


> Welcome back flo! Sweet beans mang


*Thanks !
Glad to be back too ! lol

I have one of the SR71PK x GG offspring at 17 Days Bloom along with a GG F2, in SCROG right now.
I need to decide what to grow next, and this part SUCKS since I have a good selection to choose from !!!!!!!!!!!!

DinaFem Critical+ feminized of course
C99
DPD x GG

Those are my top 3 choices right now.*



....


----------



## wheezer (Dec 12, 2011)

ok, let's see...we got Dank Sinatra, SuperBomb, White Diamonds, Eisbaer, OG Chem, Chem4 OG, and Hey Dave in the left tray, the bigger ones. The other tray has CheeseDog, CheddarWurst, Purple Cheech, Grateful Casey,and Alpha Dog. All are either Connoisseur, or AlphaKronic, except the Chem4 OG which is CC. They all look pretty good, they handled the soil ok, some were a little burnt on the edges from it being too hot.....oops....I had some of my super mix, mixed up with my seedling soil by accident.....it actually worked really well for most.(I'm thining of heating up my seedling mix just a tad now).


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey errybody wussup!!
All those who R' missin that Ol' skool skunkyness.. The new TCVG Freebies are '78 Skunk, and '78 Skunk (Annie Pheno) x GG....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah whenever they drop!!I keep checking like crazy!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah whenever they drop!!I keep checking like crazy!!


LoL.... Me too.... Since its been Sooooo Long, all common sense would indicate that it would have to drop this week.... (~Wed.)
But as we have seen with this drop, Common Sense has kicked us in the Nuts yelled out a big HeHe(Nelsons Voice) and Ran the Fock away....


There "Huge" X-mas Promo..(After X-mas...LoL)
From January 6th (9am UKGMT) to 9th (4pm UKGMT) if you spend over £35 ($55.00 USD) at http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/The Tude You Get:



1x Delicious Seeds - Fruity Chronic Juice Feminized
1x World of Seeds - Northern Lights X Big Bud Feminized
1x Eva Seeds - Veneno (poison) Feminized
1x Dinafem Seeds - OG Kush Feminized [coming soon!]
1x G13 Labs - Blueberry Gum Feminized
1x Emerald Triangle Seeds - Bubba 76 Feminized
1x TH Seeds - MK Ultra Feminized


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Haven't made a post in a long time.................
> 
> I made these on my last grow using the pollen from a male F1 of Outlaw Grower's Gorilla Grape (Double Purple Doja x Purple Urkle).
> 
> ...


hey man, good to see ya back. hope all is well. those are some nice crosses ya have there.



karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah whenever they drop!!I keep checking like crazy!!


yeah man...its nuts, were sposed to drop already. 

dont know whats goin on with the rare and exclusive bodhi gear either...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hey man, good to see ya back. hope all is well. those are some nice crosses ya have there. yeah man...its nuts, were sposed to drop already. dont know whats goin on with the rare and exclusive bodhi gear either...


Wassup CMT.....

Bodhi's gear wasnt suppose to drop for a few months cause hes busy... But ive lost track of how long its been... 

& Flo Im Jealous, those are some great X's....


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone every hear of heavy 16? Check out the first and second page 
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/422211-heavy-16-few-other-adv.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Haven't made a post in a long time.................
> 
> I made these on my last grow using the pollen from a male F1 of Outlaw Grower's Gorilla Grape (Double Purple Doja x Purple Urkle).
> 
> ...


 Hey brotha...is that the same GG father that was used on the gear i have ?


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> hey man, good to see ya back. hope all is well. those are some nice crosses ya have there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What's up CMT !?
Been back for almost 2 weeks now.
Made a password change then forgot it, so I stayed away but a little too long.
*



jkahndb0 said:


> Wassup CMT.....
> 
> Bodhi's gear wasnt suppose to drop for a few months cause hes busy... But ive lost track of how long its been...
> 
> & Flo Im Jealous, those are some great X's....


*Thanks JKahn !*



Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey brotha...is that the same GG father that was used on the gear i have ?


*And you know this......MAN !! lol
I used the last of my GG F1 pollen to make those crosses.
I still have 7 GG F1 beans though, so I do intend to collect more pollen whenever I pop them.

Was thinking of doing DinaFem Critical+ next, but I believe I will run your Cindy's instead.
OR those DPD x GG that I have 177 of, from the hella purple girl in my sig.
Fucking have so many choices can really suck !!!

The only pollen I have now is DJ Shorts Flo x DPD or Flo x GG, I forget what the dad (pollen) was.
Thanks to CMT ! lol
He can clear that up too, if he doesn't mind. 
I also have Flo IX (stable inbred line) by Breeders Choice and more DPD F1's.
I'll grow those someday and use that Flo pollen on them.



....


*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *What's up CMT !?
> Been back for almost 2 weeks now.
> Made a password change then forgot it, so I stayed away but a little too long.
> *
> ...


  that was a good ass stud! i was impressed with those beans genetics wise. i stashed the other 5 beans for safe keeping. 5 was all i needed to find a keeper. and i have F3s from that plant, and a big yielding sativa pheno.

Man you got a motherload of goodies waiting to do good things there! Im glad yur back in action

This is Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape ...my stinky purple CC momma took some GG gizz...results just came in this week and it passed the Dizzle with flying colors. This is jus one pheno, theres 3 that went purple like the CC mom, the GG polen was from a fat robust green pheno. Tastes amazing! Kept that Deep Chunk afghani taste but the GG added that funky berry wine flavor. It yields well to.
View attachment 1931304View attachment 1931305

As for the C-99's, sofar 2/3 phenos have been tested and the resuts are what i wanted, the Pineapple pheno delivered with shorter plants , and Pheno 3 is what im smokin right now...both are wicked potent but differ in highs. I gota test the BH or Pheno2 still, but id its anything liek 1 and 3 then its golden...100% germ rates to.

I hate havin to many strains to, i always go nuts when its germ time haha


Heres Pheno 3 aka SS , this shi takes me for a ride, has me peepin out the blinds like a crackhead lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Anyone every hear of heavy 16? Check out the first and second page
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/422211-heavy-16-few-other-adv.html


Pages of what their website...
LoL.. nvm....Must've edited it...
Ive never used it but some people like it...
Its seems to be like Dyna-Gro but instead of One part its split in two that you have to combine equally..
(they say there no need for additives but in there Advanced feed schedule, they list about 12 additives for you to use with it:
Cannazym
Roots Excel
Big Bud & Overdrive
Liquid Karma, Wet Betty
Great White
Flora Nectar
Budswel
Final Phase
Purple Maxx
Bud Candy)


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 12, 2011)

Idk how anyone can have dpd f1s and not pop them flo


----------



## JCashman (Dec 12, 2011)

just a heads up,

Mosca has new gear at the tude; Oldtime Bubba Kush, Old Time Moonshine (both in stock!)

as well as a restock on Mosca C99


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

JCashman said:


> just a heads up,
> 
> Mosca has new gear at the tude; Oldtime Bubba Kush, Old Time Moonshine (both in stock!)
> 
> as well as a restock on Mosca C99


Hes also got a Chem#4 x OTM, as well as OTM x Urkle, and then the others... at Sbay


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks bro these are beans I'm after. So much shit has been dropping lately. It's crazy. Fock I wish it had been more spaced out!!


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Idk how anyone can have dpd f1s and not pop them flo


*I popped 2, in my sig.
I have the F2's to play with for now.
The F1's are too valuable honestly, and I want to them justice.

I have at least 4 or 5 other Outlaw Genetics/Growers gear that are half DPD hybrids he made:
DJ's Blueberry x DPD - 10 beans F1
ECSD x DPD - 5 beans F1
SFV OG Kush x DPD - 10 beans F1
Triple OG Kush x DPD - 10 beans F1
Not to mention 9 - Magic Merlin F1's and 8 Gorilla Grape F1's
Plus my remaining 8 DPD F3's

All those hybrids have crazy blue and purple potential !
I'll play with them and do them justice soon enough.
Gonna spread some love as usual too !!! lol*


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

*I'd like to breed that DC x GG with Outlaw's SFV OG Kush x DPD
Get those Bubba/SFV lines mixed together.
Plus DC purple AND DPD purple in their too !!
Mmmmmmm
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *I'd like to breed that DC x GG with Outlaw's SFV OG Kush x DPD
> Get those Bubba/SFV lines mixed together.
> Plus DC purple AND DPD purple in their too !!
> Mmmmmmm
> *


 that has a high rate of happnening ! that would slam well...i can almost garentee some of the best tasting buds comin outa that mix


----------



## JCashman (Dec 12, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks bro these are beans I'm after. So much shit has been dropping lately. It's crazy. Fock I wish it had been more spaced out!!


me too buddy! just grabbed a pack of the BKxOTM


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 12, 2011)

i'd love to grab a pack of that old time moonshine... straight classsic right there.

*

what's the seed collector threads final word on the "no pest strip" in flower?

please dont ask me how far along... i run a cycle.

all stages.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaws stole my big sur holy weed project.lol at least now i can get more holy weed seeds.------------------I almost pulled the trigger on a13 bx. Would be awesome to run those with the a11s. --------------------------2 of my rom #2 cuts have shown roots now. And bot of my rom #1s. This is really good because now I can flower my 4 rom females. I might wait a bit longer to bump the yield, cuz I LOVE my romulan. ----------------------------I have a 2 1/2 ft single cola plush in veg, I might have to toss her. I already have so many plush clones in the fridge and she's gonna stretch a lot I know it.---------------- no room for more clones. House of funk tester beans taking up 3/4 of my veg room


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just got a pm from mr c says he got a notice to pick up mail and he thinks its the cannaventure stock and says today or tommarow! Hopfully


----------



## tardis (Dec 12, 2011)

Hazeman Promotion for G13 going on.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 12, 2011)

Just bought triple xxx from hazeman n got the g13 bx2. Looks like I have g13 bx 1 to trade or somethin.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

I debated pickin up the triple xxx, but i bought a bunch of pills instead. nom nom nom. germ'd some siny city kush, eisbaer, agent orange, and strawberry alien kush tho... those SAK were the first to break shell with their tails and went right to jiffys... man i wish i had my hair on.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 12, 2011)

*What's the word on Mosca's OTM ?
Did he rework DJ Short's OTM ?
I know DJ's had probs with mutations so it didn't last very long on the market.
Wasn't very stable another words.
*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *What's the word on Mosca's OTM ?
> Did he rework DJ Short's OTM ?
> I know DJ's had probs with mutations so it didn't last very long on the market.
> Wasn't very stable another words.
> *


Quote from Mosca
"Hello Everyone! Hope everyone is enjoying this festive time of year! I will begin by saying DJ Short was not lying when he said there are many mutations in the Old Time Moonshine gene pool. The more phenos (and variations) I see in the F2's, the more I become intrigued by the line. 


... OTM F2 Gal. Looking forward to seeing this gal finish up! This was only one of a handful of gals from 18 seeds that were harvested. Maybe I should show, what I call, the "Sour Bubble" pheno of the OTM F2's...will be a few weeks for shots of her since she was started 'bout 3 weeks later than the Gal below! But anyhoo, there will be more seeds produced as this gal has the same structure of the mum and the same Old Time Moonshine aroma. 

...Here are the Pics of the Old Time Moonshine F6 finished-- she is a Beautiful! She has a Strong Hashy Raw Resin Odor. Strong odor protection is advised for this plant because you will take notice once you are near your flowering room...you have been warned...
More Old Time Moonshine crosses will be posted in the coming days... Enjoy!"

Here's the F6


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm really interested in the Blue Fin.. (OTM x Cinderella 99)
Quote from Mosca .."Small footprint, medium height 55-60 days flowering and strong branching with BIG buds (Strong yielder)! Wicked Cinderella Haze high with a tasty hashy finish to each hit-- Very strong herb."







I've had some experience with Moonshine crosses... Bodhis Purple Moonshine (SR71 Purple Kush x Blue Moonshine)
Elite Genetics Ultimate Moondawg (Ultimate Chemdawg x Old Time Moonshine) still have a couple beans left.. lol

The Blue Fin looks dank as fuckk. $ 125.00 USD a pack tho.. hmm idk. I'm really likin my Space Princess lol. The Sputnik x C99 is about as dank as candy bud gets as far as I've seen. Can it get better? Idk..?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the hazeman promo aswell with vortex


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayum Batman...those look killer!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

They sure do Diz. I havent purchased any seeds for a while now. I've been swappin the shit out of my collection on another trading board and had acquired so much shit for free this year that it is literally impossible to grow everything I want to grow and I know that but once in a while something that looks like it might be really special comes my way and I get so tempted. I totally think that these (blue fin) might be worth shellin out the dough but still undecided.Ughh I really wanna buy another ballast this week but seeds or ballast?? 

I'll probably go ballast, lol. Idk.. I have one ballast literally sitting down at the post office waiting for me to pick up 2mrw morning I just have to sign for it. A grower on another board bought a FutureBrite 600w 240v and has no way to hook it up so he traded it to me for a 250w 120v, a Roku like box, and some beans

.. so It's a tough decision.. hmmm.. another HID or Beans? I think I may just bite the bullet on another 600w Phantom dimmable ballast with a super hps bulb, opti-red and kick up the light a little with my new cap controller.. I only have 2 now.. I would love four by next week... or eight ballasts by the end of the month lol. <- dreamin.. but then again.. I am spontaneous


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> They sure do Diz. I havent purchased any seeds for a while now. I've been swappin the shit out of my collection on another trading board and had acquired so much shit for free this year that it is literally impossible to grow everything I want to grow and I know that but once in a while something that looks like it might be really special comes my way and I get so tempted. I totally think that these (blue fin) might be worth shellin out the dough but still undecided.Ughh I really wanna buy another ballast this week but seeds or ballast?? I'll probably go ballast, lol. Idk.. I have one ballast literally sitting down at the post office waiting for me to pick up 2mrw morning I just have to sign for it. A grower on another board bought a FutureBrite 600w 240v and has no way to hook it up so he traded it to me for a 250w 120v, a Roku like box, and some beans.. so It's a tough decision.. hmmm.. another HID or Beans?


 IMO id go for the HID ...beans are all over and readialy avail.....plus we got alota beans, i only got 2 ballasts LOL .


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> IMO id go for the HID ...beans are all over and readialy avail.....plus we got alota beans, i only got 2 ballasts LOL .


That's what I was thinking.. lol.

The C.A.P. Controller lets me hook up to EIGHT 1000WATT BALLASTS!!!
Cost around $700 installed with new breakers, romex cable, timer, mounting hardware, and of course the controller itself.. installed!





I mean why have the shit if I don't plug all kinds of nasty power draining grow ballasts into it and grow a jungle in the middle of urban america. The C.A.P. wants to be used. I should stop clicking on these seedbanks pages I know.. but I can't it's too damned addicting.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's what I was thinking.. lol.
> 
> The C.A.P. Controller lets me hook up to EIGHT 1000WATT BALLASTS!!!
> Cost around $700 installed with new breakers, romex cable, timer, mounting hardware, and of course the controller itself.. installed!
> ...


 yeah man...you CANT deny the C.A.P.!.......you know what the righ tthing to do now is lol
.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea.. it's to plug an extra 240v cord from the couple I bought off HTG Supply into the fucker and into my new arriving Future Brite ballast 2mrw I suppose.. then bite the bullet on a phantom 600 I guess.
Madness is what It will be. Damn I'm gonna need a new bulb and reflector too.

The Phantom Ballast is really nice BTW, I think I like it more than my lumatek, keeps real cool too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

It gets expensive when you break it all down now lol .. you shoulda jus bought more seeds LMAO jk

i wish i had something like that, i can only run my 600 righ tnow..if i turn on my 400 it draws so much power all the other lights dim lol...looks liek im runnin an electric chair lol


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

The C.A.P 8X is nice, I have the one with the built in timer, I have 6K pluged into it and had zero problems with it

I wired it up myself, it was really fast and simple.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

I got a cap 8xt and all plugs are full lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> It gets expensive when you break it all down now lol .. you shoulda jus bought more seeds LMAO jk


STFU! LMAO. I gotta stop reachin for my wallet. 






Dizzle Frost said:


> i wish i had something like that, i can only run my 600 righ tnow..if i turn on my 400 it draws so much power all the other lights dim lol...looks liek im runnin an electric chair lol


Dude it's bomb. Around $200 on Ebay, then buy a big ass 50-amp dual pole circuit breaker, romex cable 8gauge however many feet, and find a puerto rican grower who's brother is an electrician who doesn't smoke but used to roll mad blunts and is cool with it and you're good to go. That's what I did.
Only in the Ghetto.. Ghettoooooo Ghett-o ho-o ho ho!!! Ghettooo Baby.. lmao. But I got my Caps a Rockin and Cap Controller hooked up and mad power runnin thru to this room.The only caps I'll be bustin here in my Batcave are Caps that light up this Fire OG and the little Space Princess, Space Dawg and familly... lovin my new house. Home Ownership rocks.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> It gets expensive when you break it all down now lol .. you shoulda jus bought more seeds LMAO jk
> 
> i wish i had something like that, i can only run my 600 righ tnow..if i turn on my 400 it draws so much power all the other lights dim lol...looks liek im runnin an electric chair lol



Must be other shit onn that breaker?

Maybe you can run another wire to your box and add another 20 amp breaker?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> STFU! LMAO. I gotta stop reachin for my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If i got one do i intall it to a dedicated breaker ? or do you thikn i could just install a new breaker for both ballasts and be ok?



blissfest said:


> Must be other shit onn that breaker?
> 
> Maybe you can run another wire to your box and add another 20 amp breaker?


 alota the wiring here is old. so that more than likey the prob


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> If i got one do i intall it to a dedicated breaker ? or do you thikn i could just install a new breaker for both ballasts and be ok?
> 
> alota the wiring here is old. so that more than likey the prob


A 20 amp will run 2-600 watt easy, probably a 1000 and 600 plus fans and shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I mean why have the shit if I don't plug all kinds of nasty power draining grow ballasts into it and grow a jungle in the middle of urban america.


ha.

that's what i do.

*

if you run the type of op where a ballast out means loosing plants & dont have a backup... not smart.

ballast > seeds

& that blue fin looks sick.

mosca's idea is to rise his game by raising his prices?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

blissfest said:


> The C.A.P 8X is nice, I have the one with the built in timer, I have 6K pluged into it and had zero problems with it
> 
> I wired it up myself, it was really fast and simple.


I was gonna get one of those but everyone said.. "don't buy those, the timer breaks and then it's shot and get's binned.. " I usually don't listen to anyone but being a soldier in the world of consumer electronics and dealing with companies and the shitty warranty policies of the manufacturers and having seen a ba-zillion people get screwed with one small mechanical problem that could turn into hundreds of dollars of replacement/freight/return authorization bullshit.. I just went with the one that had a single relay and trigger cable to plug unto a simple apollo 120v timer, click on 18 and off 6.. for now. easy as easy gets.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

blissfest said:


> A 20 amp will run 2-600 watt easy, probably a 1000 and 600 plus fans and shit.


 Nice, i have one sittin in the bag still, i bought it a fe wmonths back and never needed it 

rep+


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Your right about the timer i just flipped all the tabs to on a wired in a flip box with didigtal timer


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha.
> 
> that's what i do.
> 
> ...


Yo Gud you hit it right on the head, Raskal, Mosca, Rez, eating steak in 2012. 
Me tho.. I'm satisfied with Porkchops. & F*ck $125 is alot of bacon for some F'effinsomeoneelses x smoeoneelseswork..
Fire is always burning. Ballast is is.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I was gonna get one of those but everyone said.. "don't buy those, the timer breaks and then it's shot and get's binned.. " I usually don't listen to anyone but being a soldier in the world of consumer electronics and dealing with companies and the shitty warranty policies of the manufacturers and having seen a ba-zillion people get screwed with one small mechanical problem that could turn into hundreds of dollars of replacement/freight/return authorization bullshit.. I just went with the one that had a single relay and trigger cable to plug unto a simple apollo 120v timer, click on 18 and off 6.. for now. easy as easy gets.


Had mine for 14 months, timer is dead nuts runnin perfect.

And if the Timer went to shit, I could set all the pegs to on and plug it into a different timer like yours does, easy to bypass built in timer


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Had mine for 14 months, timer is dead nuts runnin perfect.
> 
> And if the Timer went to shit, I could set all the pegs to on and plug it into a different timer like yours does, easy to bypass built in timer


That's sweet I didn't know you could bypass it. I wanted it right smack dab in the middle of my wall to make it look all starship enterprise in here. It's a hella sweet invention this light control box. I need more ballasts! lol

Phantoms look sick tho..

anyone else use em besides me?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

i really like my Galaxy ballast, mines non-dimmable but its a good lil green buddy to me lol


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Nice, i have one sittin in the bag still, i bought it a fe wmonths back and never needed it
> 
> rep+


But you need 12 ga. wire for a 20 amp,

"rule of thumb- 1440w of grow equipment per _dedicated #14awg cable, _15 amp breaker, max.
1920w of grow equipment per _dedicated #12awg cable, _20 amp breaker, max.
2880w of grow equipment per _dedicated #10awg cable, _30 amp breaker, max."


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

blissfest said:


> But you need 12 ga. wire for a 20 amp,
> 
> "rule of thumb- 1440w of grow equipment per _dedicated #14awg cable, _15 amp breaker, max.
> 1920w of grow equipment per _dedicated #12awg cable, _20 amp breaker, max.
> 2880w of grow equipment per _dedicated #10awg cable, _30 amp breaker, max."


 ok...kewl...ima hit the hardware store this week  thanks


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

blissfest said:


> But you need 12 ga. wire for a 20 amp,
> 
> "rule of thumb- 1440w of grow equipment per _dedicated #14awg cable, _15 amp breaker, max.
> 1920w of grow equipment per _dedicated #12awg cable, _20 amp breaker, max.
> 2880w of grow equipment per _dedicated #10awg cable, _30 amp breaker, max."


I used 8awg just to be sure... didn't want any problems. 60ft of 8gauge wire was about $70 or so. 
The electrician insisted 10 or 12 would have been fine for what I am doing.. but.. I WANT THE POWER!!!!!!! LolZ

Then again, its a dual pole 50 amp breaker not a 20.. so.. ehh... 

Light this Bitch Up!


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's sweet I didn't know you could bypass it. I wanted it right smack dab in the middle of my wall to make it look all starship enterprise in here. It's a hella sweet invention this light control box. I need more ballasts! lol
> 
> Phantoms look sick tho..
> 
> anyone else use em besides me?



I have all magnetic right now, but if I ever buy new I would go with Quantum digitals, they have great reviews.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I used 8awg just to be sure... didn't want any problems. 60ft of 8gauge wire was about $70 or so.
> The electrician insisted 10 or 12 would have been fine for what I am doing.. but.. I WANT THE POWER!!!!!!! LolZ


Right, you're runnin 240 with the 50 amp


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

Those set-ups sound great.. 
I just went to grab,
Triple XXX
G13 Bx1
& Double White
Then while i was checkin out the frickin SageDouches denied my CC....(first time thats happend to me, tried 5 times)
The live-chat Bitch at the Bank, wuz Like.. Yes this is all their fault, your good to go like a Nun on Sunday...
So im like fuk Beans i gots enuff, im coppin a sweet mini-Bean-Fridge.. And maybe a Ballast..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I used 8awg just to be sure... didn't want any problems. 60ft of 8gauge wire was about $70 or so.
> The electrician insisted 10 or 12 would have been fine for what I am doing.. but.. I WANT THE POWER!!!!!!! LolZ
> 
> Then again, its a dual pole 50 amp breaker not a 20.. so.. ehh...
> ...


 im all about horsepower to lol....i jus want it to be safe but at the same time i dotn wanan be losin no lumens either...fine line between safety and power LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Right, you're runnin 240 with the 50 amp


Hells Yes.. Eight 1000w capable 240v Outlets!!!Want it to look like this down there...http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/primer/primer_graphics/Sun.pngWe got a ways to go tho.. lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hells Yes.. Eight 1000w capable 240v Outlets!!!
> Want it to look like this down there...
> View attachment 1932187
> 
> We got a ways to go tho.. lol


Am i the only one who cant see the pic?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Am i the only one who cant see the pic?


 i got an error to


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 12, 2011)

wow. batman BIG power freak-a-zoid.

240 is mad efficient. 

when i ran my current setup , i used 10g. probably overkill for 120v.

last week installed a single 1000y on 14g & a 15a breaker ... but its the only thing on the line.

i thought you didnt really want to be pushing max amps over max watts.

maybe im wrong. but i sure can install simple electric shit 

im ghetto tech. individual lines & breakers & timers. 

fans, scrubbers, & dehuey = always on

*

i love magnetic ballasts. 
&only units i eva lost were digi <= hate them (imo)

soon as i can gonna score me an extra 400, 600, & 1000y ballasts.

ebay is my friend 
& big ups to smoking fire w/o the pricetag!

equipment/nutes in backup rules!


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hells Yes.. Eight 1000w capable 240v Outlets!!!
> Want it to look like this down there...
> View attachment 1932187
> 
> We got a ways to go tho.. lol


My flower room is 12x13 and I have 2-1000 watt MH hangin horizontal in adjusta wings and 4-1000 watt Horti HPS bare bulbs hangin vertical, with white floor and diamond fusion film on the walls.

It is bright as hell in there, LOL!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> when i ran mulitple lights i used 10g.
> 
> last week installed a single 1000y on 14g... but its the only thing on the line.
> 
> ...


Christmas is the season I bank the most at my real job sellin electronic swank to customers who think they need LED 3D Netflix Youtube Xbox, blah blah blah... and nearly every time I push a $2000 or $3000 LED panel out the door to some rich shhmuck in the burbs I get to bang em on the install, take that green, stockpile it and buy more grow gear garden warez, I really do love this time of year tho, everyones wallet is out and buyiin this and that for mom and dad and then gettin real toys at home.. so many people out there with money they have no idea what to spend it on. I would suggest my cannabis to them but that's not real professional is it? Nope.. but These LED3DTV's are... anyone want one? 600HZ 3D Glasses just put em the fuck on and your seedlings look like they're gonna punch u in the face in full blown 1080p! why is there no HDMI hookup on my lumatek?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

lol thats awesoem ...3D bud porno!


----------



## blissfest (Dec 12, 2011)

Great place to buy supplys, free shipping on $250 or more. http://www.4hydroponics.com/default.asp


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea ..a Cannabis Time Lapse 3D Grow Video would be amazing.... from seed to finish. Someones gonna do it some day and it'll be bomb to watch. I'd love to watch that shit trippin like I am now. 
This is cool but could be cooler.. especially in 3D
[video=youtube;mjRcLzEgGFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjRcLzEgGFs[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 12, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> wow. batman BIG power freak-a-zoid.
> 
> 240 is mad efficient.
> 
> ...



LoL.. I was just on Ebay for like the past 15-20 Minutes scouring for a carbon filter & fan.. I bid on like 3 of em...
There arent many auctions out there anymore, Just Buy it now's...
But hopefully nobody'll need a Filter in the next couple days nd ill be set...
If not i could always just by it ne for $90 bones, Its still pretty damn good...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 12, 2011)

anybody ever hear of poison OG? just scored 5 seeds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> anybody ever hear of poison OG? just scored 5 seeds


 OG x Durban????


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 13, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I debated pickin up the triple xxx, but i bought a bunch of pills instead. nom nom nom. germ'd some siny city kush, eisbaer, agent orange, and strawberry alien kush tho... those SAK were the first to break shell with their tails and went right to jiffys... man i wish i had my hair on.


Lol I thought nobody read that the other day


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 13, 2011)

That vid is cool batman. 
I run galaxy switchable 1ks. Love them. Quiet and cool. 
I want that damn blue fin too. That's been at the top o my list for a min. Might grab em on Friday.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot the LA confidential that I grabbed for my girl as a Christmas present arrived yesterday. Got two shirts and the freebies from the DNA promo. Thankfully she didn't check the mail. Cause lately she has been opening my packages. I'm ordering her some humdipacks today I think. They come in 62% humidity now. 
I just sent her a link for the bluefin lol. She buys me just about whatever I ask for. Hahaha She came into the bedroom like that's the bluefin you want? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Airwave (Dec 13, 2011)

[h=1]Mosca Seeds Old Time Indiana Bubble Gum[/h]
Genetics OTM x C99 

How the hell does Old Time Moonshine x Cinderella 99 = Old Time Indiana Bubblegum?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-old-time-indiana-bubble-gum/prod_3981.html

Also, £80? Seriously?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 13, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Great place to buy supplys, free shipping on $250 or more. http://www.4hydroponics.com/default.asp


Bliss check these guys out. 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


Airwave that must be a typo. Cause they prob mean this:
https://www.seedboutique.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19033&Name=SeedList-Mosca-Negra-Old-Time-Indiana-Bubble-Gum&Type=PD


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> *Mosca Seeds Old Time Indiana Bubble Gum*
> 
> 
> Genetics OTM x C99
> ...


about a year ago on another website i saw that Mosca was sending out OTM crosses as freebies with orders, some of those were "bubblegum x OTM" cross. im wondering if Attitude messed up the descriptions here. pretty sure his C99xOTM was called Blue Fin.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

yep same description

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-blue-fin/prod_3980.html


----------



## JCashman (Dec 13, 2011)

coulda sworn that OTM was the male in BlueFin, however i could so easily be incredibly wrong on that as its been about a year and my memory is constantly making room for new stuff


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Dec 13, 2011)

Airwave said:


> *Mosca Seeds Old Time Indiana Bubble Gum*
> 
> 
> Genetics OTM x C99
> ...


Its a misprint, here is a better description https://www.seedboutique.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19033&Name=SeedList-Mosca-Negra-Old-Time-Indiana-Bubble-Gum&Type=PD


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 13, 2011)

The Burgundy and Sun Maiden GGG is about to drop looks so killer.
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-burgundy/prod_3983.html
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-sun-maiden/prod_3982.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 13, 2011)

^^^ oh man I'm gonna go broke. Gonna have to sell plasma for bean money


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> ^^^ oh man I'm gonna go broke. Gonna have to sell plasma for bean money


Your telling me lol


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> The Burgundy and Sun Maiden GGG is about to drop looks so killer.
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-burgundy/prod_3983.html
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-sun-maiden/prod_3982.html


christmas... or beans? now that is the question.







i kid, i kid


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm if i had my way it would be beans lol but my kids would never let me forget lol


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 14, 2011)

Lmao I hope it's in time for that lucky 7 promo, ultimate after christmas happiness


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 14, 2011)

So yea the homie came by ans droped me off 4 packs of seeds House Of Love Seeds they are Blue Vixen[ Blue Dreams x Sour Dawg], Sour Cindy[ C-99 x SourDawg], Rotten Banana[ Banana Gum x SourDawg and the Banana Gum in that cross is Banana Og x Bubblegum], and More Alien Double Dawg[ Alien Dawg x SourDawg] So I'm pretty happy right now im gona pop 5 from each in the next week or so so ill keep yall updated!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

A lil seed porn
View attachment 1934269


----------



## greengenez (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice work Dizzle.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks green


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 14, 2011)

Gage green is sure bringin the heat man. Definately one of my favorite up and coming breeders, even tho I haven't ran any of there gear, I know dank when I see it.--------------------------plushberry goes down today. I snipped a nug a few days ago, I forgot till last nite, smoked some, god damn I love it. Looks greasy with resin. -------------------- rom and legion clones have been transplanted and the 4 rom females have been moved to flower room.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 14, 2011)

For those who are interested Jackpot Royale and superbomb have been restocked at the tude.


----------



## tardis (Dec 14, 2011)

WHen do those two new gage green strains drop? Sun Maiden and Burgundy.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> WHen do those two new gage green strains drop? Sun Maiden and Burgundy.


GG forum says tentative Christmas Day....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guy's, sorry I've not been around... Been mad busy with things here and haven't been on RIU much...

The 2 new GG strains have been shipped out, the tude has them listed already and they'll be there within the next 10 days!! Friday/Monday would be my guess from Cali to the UK . 
They used my pic too for "Sun Maiden"


----------



## tardis (Dec 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey guy's, sorry I've not been around... Been mad busy with things here and haven't been on RIU much...
> 
> The 2 new GG strains have been shipped out, the tude has them listed already and they'll be there within the next 10 days!! Friday/Monday would be my guess from Cali to the UK .
> They used my pic too for "Sun Maiden"


Absolutely beautiful pic bro!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 14, 2011)

tardis said:


> Absolutely beautiful pic bro!


Thanx mate and Hit this link for more, she's all posted up in there like Lynsey Lohan on a night out. 
Also this is the smoke report and bud porn of her before she got her name and on the harvest shots, you'll see why she got the name she did >>> https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/487718-gage-green-grape-stomper-x.html


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> The 2 new GG strains have been shipped out, the tude has them listed already and they'll be there within the next 10 days!! Friday/Monday would be my guess from Cali to the UK . They used my pic too for "Sun Maiden"


awesome news and awesome congrats on the pic being used Munkie


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

if anyone cares, Bodhi's Big Sur Holy Bud in stock at the tude

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-big-sur-holy-bud/prod_3697.html


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 14, 2011)

man, im broke..... (have just enough saved for GGG drop).... 

good thing my herbs is free!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys, Jus would like to know if there were any places in the states that would ship throughout the country, im terrified to order from over seas


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Hey guys, Jus would like to know if there were any places in the states that would ship throughout the country, im terrified to order from over seas


i seriously doubt you will find a seed bank in the states that ships nationwide. i'd imagine they would get shut down pretty fast. 

don't be afraid of the attitude. its been used successfully by myself and my good friend, as well as many of the RIU users on this site. you seriously have a better chance of getting in trouble for growing then you do ordering seed.

dont be skeered 

good luck!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok J im gonna give it a try one of theses days i wish i could meet someone in the state willing to ship some (hint hint to all collectors)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

JCashman said:


> if anyone cares, Bodhi's Big Sur Holy Bud in stock at the tude
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-big-sur-holy-bud/prod_3697.html


Huh I thought that was a one time only drop? Just like last time I don't have the cash in my seed budget right now for that. With the pendin gage drop comin.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 14, 2011)

You might feel safer using a Canadian seedbank
http://www.sanniesshop.com/ 
http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Huh I thought that was a one time only drop? Just like last time I don't have the cash in my seed budget right now for that. With the pendin gage drop comin.


yup, think he said no more will be made....if it wasnt bodhi, i'd say its a marketing tactic...but i dont see him doin that.

edit- just read a thread at netics where bodhi said he found some misplaced big sur beans...that explains the 2nd drop.

congrats on the pic munkie! it definitely sold me on the strain thats for sure. you're gonna do for GGG what ocan did for tga...


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 14, 2011)

I want both of the GGG way too bad, hopefully tga stocks the timewreck back in when I wanna buy some beans.

Edit: Burgundy is my most wanted atm, looks so fuego


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks cmt. I didn't see that on cannetics. 

I agree skunkie is gonna help them so much. 
Big ups skunkie on the photo!!been a good year for you my friend. May karma continue to shine on you. 

As for the pending gage green drop, ESP the burgundy, I don't think anyone should buy those. They look kinda like beasters to me. Yuck. If I were you I'd just go spend your money on some Cali conn gear as I've been hearing very good things about them. And I've I've heard even better things about the guy that owns them! Yeah I'd stay away from that burgundy if I were you. Do not buy the burgundy beans!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks cmt. I didn't see that on cannetics.
> 
> I agree skunkie is gonna help them so much.
> Big ups skunkie on the photo!!been a good year for you my friend. May karma continue to shine on you.
> ...



Okay i wont buy too many burgundy beans.......


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea, that burgundy was a stupid idea, I hear their genetics are always almost males.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)

don't know if anyone has mentioned this already or not as i have gone back and read any pages, but i just got my cannaventure orders today from the tude..
i got a pack of the sin diesel and the purple diesel i think it was, plus i got two packs of beans stapled to both of those beans called the mothers mix or some crap like that...
i'll have to look at the packs and read what all is in them once my company leaves, but i do remember one of them saying escd on it.. it's about 9 beans per pack, pretty nice lil surprise from cannaventure for sure...


----------



## taaldow (Dec 14, 2011)

[h=1]Burgundy is on my list.[/h]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone here ever run Orange Kush? Any feedback?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Batman I think it's either hellraizer or smokeymcpots that does. Look through the epic thread seed freaks page it's on there 

Burgundy=raspberry bubbaX ecsdhp13. I don't know why anyone would be interested in that. Yuck.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have orange kush but its a original clone only, if you want to see it ive got a thread in hydro section


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 14, 2011)

i haven't had this strain in a decade. I wondered if it was still around. Gotta link?


hellraizer30 said:


> I have orange kush but its a original clone only, if you want to see it ive got a thread in hydro section


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

heres some orange kush porn


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 14, 2011)

hell raiser u on nettics?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> hell raiser u on nettics?


no not yet


----------



## wheezer (Dec 14, 2011)

Got my Shambhala Kush and my Kosher Kush today.......see what happens with them. I'm gonna find a good solid keeper Kush plant one of these days again.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> i haven't had this strain in a decade. I wondered if it was still around. Gotta link?


its on the top of the boards in the hydro section bro! from what i know skunk found a seed form of it on the tude I got no clue
as to weither its close to what i got, this was gifted to me by a old timer that past on and im 99% shure im the only holder
of it in my area. one thing to say, its a winner for shure


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> don't know if anyone has mentioned this already or not as i have gone back and read any pages, but i just got my cannaventure orders today from the tude..
> i got a pack of the sin diesel and the purple diesel i think it was, plus i got two packs of beans stapled to both of those beans called the mothers mix or some crap like that...
> i'll have to look at the packs and read what all is in them once my company leaves, but i do remember one of them saying escd on it.. it's about 9 beans per pack, pretty nice lil surprise from cannaventure for sure...


ECSD, lemon skunk, bubba kush 98 and hogsbreath!!!.

ahhhh! what a good day. i got a pack of sin diesel and jbj. and i think im more excited about the mothers mix! sounds so yummy! 
also got 10pack of apollo13bx and arctic fallout in mail today.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 14, 2011)

Yo seed peepz
New Lineup finally sorted out. Winter Grow is gonna be bomb shizznik.. Now dat we is in the new house and I finally have more than one HID hooked up.. and lotsa new gear.. this one's gonna be the shit..
Feel free to check this shit out.

If anyone's interested. Link- Click here Bitchez!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tcvg call girl drop on cz check it out


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Ok J im gonna give it a try one of theses days i wish i could meet someone in the state willing to ship some (hint hint to all collectors)


i'm sure that if you give it enough time and live in a near by area that you will eventually make a friend here and you guys may or may not choose to exchange beans as you are hanging out. however, i wouldnt expect anyone here to just broker a trade on the forums as i'm all but certain thats against the site's rules


----------



## JCashman (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Huh I thought that was a one time only drop? Just like last time I don't have the cash in my seed budget right now for that. With the pendin gage drop comin.


i thought the same buddy. and once again i'm left wishing i didn't see it available as i've promised myself no more beans until after the holiday.

god.. it would be so easy for me to just spend every dollar on more beans 




karmas a bitch said:


> As for the pending gage green drop, ESP the burgundy, I don't think anyone should buy those. They look kinda like beasters to me. Yuck. If I were you I'd just go spend your money on some Cali conn gear as I've been hearing very good things about them. And I've I've heard even better things about the guy that owns them! Yeah I'd stay away from that burgundy if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see what you did there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems the tcvg drop is here at cz


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 14, 2011)

Just finished trimming. Now I can see how dark she really got,the temps in the 70s made the inside of the buds look like black cherry soda color


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Ahahahhhaaaaa why did this have to finally happen?!?!? Tcvg!!! This does not make me happy at all. And of course I bet the cv drop and bodhi drop is gonna happen too. I really want both of those gage strains. I musta showed my girl like ten times. And the week before Christmas no less. I don't even know what to do. And the nightmare is about to drop too!! This last month has been nuts. Time wreck, big sur, gage,cannaventure!!!!!

Does anyone know if the tude or cz takes food stamps?


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

CV is droppin now at cz...sorry karma


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Hahaha I saw. I was gonna bid on the sour d too, but then I saw you're name on the current bid! Lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

lol thanks. bid away man, its a charity auction. i threw 50 on it.

just snagged a pack of asshat.


----------



## taaldow (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice 


cmt1984 said:


> lol thanks. bid away man, its a charity auction. i threw 50 on it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol thanks. bid away man, its a charity auction. i threw 50 on it.
> 
> just snagged a pack of asshat.


I was fuckin in line buyin clothes, I picked up my phone to check CZ and BOOM!! 
theres HomeWrecker CallGirl and GenericWeed im like shit its started i didnt even say anything i just walked away and went outside..LoL
(there was sum1 else at the counter to finish up)
Since all i had was my piece o' shit BlackBerry wit just 3g i needed concentration..LoL

Grabbed me a pack of each (sep HomeWrecker, also got asshat), havent grabbed JazzberryJam yet not really catchin my eye yet...

Yah CMT that stopped me too.. (the Daywrecker)

GraveDigger from Leprechaun just dropped.. Federation Rom x Heri


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just got

call girl 
generic weed 
zit 
asshat
shit happens 
shit on a stick 
On my order and watching to add the cannazon order to it  looks like xmas


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just got
> 
> call girl
> generic weed
> ...


Wait did all those drop???
Did i miss those cuz i had to use my damn phone?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

2 of them will be droped sat but i got a reserve


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just got
> 
> call girl
> generic weed
> ...


Sounds like some new school garbage...lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Sounds like some new school garbage...lol


Dont hate i know your jelous


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> 2 of them will be droped sat but i got a reserve


Ohh.. Good, Got me scerred for a sec.... Im likin the Freebies alot too....

Its a list im proud to have in my collection...
Big Laughing x GG
Chemo x GG
(Skunk #1 x Unkown) x GG
(Sensi Skunk x White Widow) x GG
(ULT x Sinister Kush) x GG
FuC x GG
'78 skunk
'78 Skunk x GG


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Wait did all those drop???
> Did i miss those cuz i had to use my damn phone?


Just logged back on to bid on the other auction and who do I see with that bid?? Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

What other one ?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)

is the only cv gear that dropped the jazz berry jam?? or did i miss out on something ??? that's crazy if that's all they had drop over there after months of waiting, although i didn't get them elsewhere as of yet, so i picked up a pack of those and a pack of the nightcaps, mendo purps x bubba kush, which sound nice and were only $40 on top of it all, not a bad day of seed purchasing imo...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just logged back on to bid on the other auction and who do I see with that bid?? Lol


Iono who Karma?...LoL
Nah the only one so far to drop was the Jazz berry Jam...
Hes prob mad busy with all this stuff droppin at the same time Leprechaun, TCVG, and CV... ittl be up soon....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just logged back on to bid on the other auction and who do I see with that bid?? Lol


lol. you gotta be faster karma lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> is the only cv gear that dropped the jazz berry jam?? or did i miss out on something ??? that's crazy if that's all they had drop over there after months of waiting, although i didn't get them elsewhere as of yet, so i picked up a pack of those and a pack of the nightcaps, mendo purps x bubba kush, which sound nice and were only $40 on top of it all, not a bad day of seed purchasing imo...


thats all so far...more were in the shipment though so they should be posted soon.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 14, 2011)

That's the only one I've seen racer. 

Hellraizer the mountain purple is the other one

Cmt I saw it when no one had bid. But I didn't Pull the trigger. 

No holds barred when the gage gear drops!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That's the only one I've seen racer.
> 
> Hellraizer the mountain purple is the other one


 i was checking them out as well...


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 14, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey guy's, sorry I've not been around... Been mad busy with things here and haven't been on RIU much...
> 
> The 2 new GG strains have been shipped out, the tude has them listed already and they'll be there within the next 10 days!! Friday/Monday would be my guess from Cali to the UK .
> They used my pic too for "Sun Maiden"


Way to go! I didn't really jump at the name, but when I saw the pic, I fell in love...shoulda known it was your handiwork


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

I was on that bitch like white on rice....
I was refreshhin pages drivin from one store to home depot hopin not to miss anythin and i saw Mtn Purp, i was like
What?!?!?!
So i did what anyone about to crash would do, ignored the road and bid on that shit...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kk the tcvg and the up coming cv gear is enough for me plus the ggg drop at the tude will finalize
My bean hunt for the year


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah ive had mtn purple for a while, sounds like some fire...its one that i really wanna grow but it keeps gettin pushed back..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow im realy feeling that mnt purp and theres one pack left  hmm


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kk the tcvg and the up coming cv gear is enough for me plus the ggg drop at the tude will finalize My bean hunt for the year


LoL.. the years up in 2 weeks.... I hate that im gunna miss the Big Sur at the tude.. 
Hope its included with his gear at CZ.... 

I feel u CMT... If i had enough room to run half of my Beans.. 
Id do it.. But being where i am (not exactly legal) Cant really do much about it.... 

Hey hellraizer you can Try, But i got a sweet X-Mas bonus this year.... So youll Never win...
(sounds like im a stock broker with a million bucks..LoL 
I found $3.25 in the couch)


----------



## taaldow (Dec 14, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*yesh ive had mtn purple for a while to my fist order over at cz *[/FONT]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL.. the years up in 2 weeks.... I hate that im gunna miss the Big Sur at the tude..
> Hope its included with his gear at CZ....
> 
> I feel u CMT... If i had enough room to run half of my Beans..
> ...


Its all good bro il submit was just messing with yah had no intention to start a bid war lol

But alittle fyi  if you checked out my grow thread you would see theres no way id loose hahaha


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its all good bro il submit was just messing with yah had no intention to start a bid war lol
> 
> But alittle fyi  if you checked out my grow thread you would see theres no way id loose hahaha


I know, My sarcasm might not seep thru the screen as well as in real life...

Never seen you thread though.... Ill go check it out...

OOOHHHH SSHHIZZZNNNIIITT 'NNNEEttIIccss T just Dropped...LoL
*nd i p.a.b.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 14, 2011)

Grave digger looks sweet. Man I would wanna run that by anesthesia and then choose my keeper. Bet grave diggers better. Rom x herijuana. Anesthesia is skunk afghan x herijuana.-------------- all the rest of my clones rooted lol. 100% in coco in 2 1/2 weeks includin the 3 legions.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman I think it's either hellraizer or smokeymcpots that does. Look through the epic thread seed freaks page it's on there
> 
> Burgundy=raspberry bubbaX ecsdhp13. I don't know why anyone would be interested in that. Yuck.


To be honest with you I would be interested to try that.. Raspberry bubba,ecsd,hash plant and g13 definately a mix of phenos to be found and I'm quite sure all will be fire..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm just finshed a orange kush jay and now to grub some orange chicken


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 14, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Grave digger looks sweet. Man I would wanna run that by anesthesia and then choose my keeper. Bet grave diggers better. Rom x herijuana. Anesthesia is skunk afghan x herijuana.-------------- all the rest of my clones rooted lol. 100% in coco in 2 1/2 weeks includin the 3 legions.


Talkin bout ur Rom's?
Congrats....

Nd Rom x Heri does look Sick.. nd even 65 is a high price for Leprechaun atleast you get 20...
(just took a look at the Pics, and they look pretty nice..)
If the grave digger dropped, does that mean the Heri is droppin too?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanx for the love guy's, means a lot you all enjoy my work. Check these fellas out too DankHouse...







^^ Double Barrel OG @ Day #60 just before I cut her down today. One hell of an OG strain imo and these guys are way underated. Doc has some real talent as a breeder. The girl pictured with her bits out smells real strong too, pure citrus pine, OGK all the way!!
I've just gone into flower with Strawberry Alien F2 now, and I'm logging the grow on both cannazon & the DankHouse forum too if anybodys interested. Also check out my sig link and look for my last post for more DB-OG pornage too .

And I just put 2 Leia OG in flower today too, so not long now till I get me some "smashed in pussey" lookin Buds (eh lastwood ) to show you all. 

Cheers guys, You rock!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> To be honest with you I would be interested to try that.. Raspberry bubba,ecsd,hash plant and g13 definately a mix of phenos to be found and I'm quite sure all will be fire..


My sarcasm must have went unnoticed too. I'm sure both those strains are fire. Unless I'm mistaken, the hp13 used is just that hp13. It's a special hash plant pheno from NY. Actually the cross sour dXhp13 is called sour p. resin seeds sells it I'm fem form. As far as I know that plant is only a fem? So I'm not sure how gage got a male of it to use in this cross. Hmmmm ima go ask. 

Skunkie that herb looks great. U sure seem to love that OG!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 15, 2011)

Skunk is always runnin the good stuff. I'm estatic that I finally have Raskals OG Fire and didn't pay a dime.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm happy that u have it too!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

bodhi's big sur is sold out again....hope you grabbed it if ya wanted it...i almost pulled the trigger but im savin money for the GGG drop...and hopefully cannaventure at cz...they better be droppin more than just the jazz berry jam...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

I held off on going hog wild on cz too. I'm wanting that gage drop too!! It's gonna sell out so fast! I was really expecting more cv to drop too. One strain? Come on man. I gotta go load my credit card up for that gage. I'm not missing out this time!! Checking the tude every hour and shit like some kinda hype. I gots that itch!!!!! 

My girl was talkin about how badly she wants some LA conn last night! That means she either found her present or I just picked a winner gift!! This is gonna be a great christmas!and she told me I need to get that Burgundy. Nice hopefully she'll pay for it. Lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 15, 2011)

Check out *LA Haze [(L.A. Conf. x Kali Mist) x Afghan Haze]* Kab mate, your lass will like the looks of that too I reckon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Talked to mr c again theres more cv gear and tcvg stuff waiting to be posted


----------



## tardis (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I held off on going hog wild on cz too. I'm wanting that gage drop too!! It's gonna sell out so fast! I was really expecting more cv to drop too. One strain? Come on man. I gotta go load my credit card up for that gage. I'm not missing out this time!! Checking the tude every hour and shit like some kinda hype. I gots that itch!!!!!
> 
> My girl was talkin about how badly she wants some LA conn last night! That means she either found her present or I just picked a winner gift!! This is gonna be a great christmas!and she told me I need to get that Burgundy. Nice hopefully she'll pay for it. Lol


Uh oh sounds like there is serious hype around these two strains when they drop! Thats not good because it means I gotta be ready to buy them before they sell out. Good Luck. (I got high hopes for GGG and I pray my Leia OG seedlings grow into the quality I suspect).


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Skunkie thanks for the tip. I already am hip to it. But I did send her the link. I already have the dank Sinatra. Someday I'm gonna grab the LA haze, LA ultra from resin seeds, and LA woman from DNA. Lock that bitch down!! 

Cards loaded up ready for the gage drop. 

And for the record I don't have a problem.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 15, 2011)

tardis said:


> Uh oh sounds like there is serious hype around these two strains when they drop! Thats not good because it means I gotta be ready to buy them before they sell out. Good Luck. (I got high hopes for GGG and I pray my Leia OG seedlings grow into the quality I suspect).


I wouldn't worry about the leia too much Tardis, here's my 2 girls @ Day #57 just after transplant







I also have a male of same growth traits to these girls, I've kept him in veg. Once I get to know these 2 girls proper I may F2 her for the boys (and Blue J )

My Strawberry Aliens are pictured in the background too


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Everytime, lol, everytime. If I miss this GGG drop ima be so very sad.

BTW, is there any place to get cheap OG Raskal seeds, 150$-175$ is way too crazy for me. IDGAF about this CC debate going around lol, I wanna try that gear.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 15, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Everytime, lol, everytime. If I miss this GGG drop ima be so very sad.
> 
> BTW, is there any place to get cheap OG Raskal seeds, 150$-175$ is way too crazy for me. IDGAF about this CC debate going around lol, I wanna try that gear.


LMAO Funny!! But Seriously Rasksl shit is RIDICULOS!! Nice gear but Need to be like 100ndo for the beans!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 15, 2011)

CC is $100-.... but prob sold out already...(OGR) 
I was outbid on Mtn Purps... LoL 
'Tsat $60 nd Change... outta my range now..... 
Savin that for everrythin later......


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

HungryMan420 said:


> LMAO Funny!! But Seriously Rasksl shit is RIDICULOS!! Nice gear but Need to be like 100ndo for the beans!



Its so crazy expensive, I just want a 10 pack, thats all I ask for but nooooooooooo, stupid overpriced. God I need bean money.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Why run raskals poop gear or Cali con men's when the real shit is out there to be had. IMO no one in Cali should ever buy seeds for og. I'm guilty though I did it to shut my partners trap while I hunted up the real cut  it's out there and I'd u want og raskal gear go get a cut there's tons of it out there. Way cheaper and your not putting lots of money into his greedy pockets lol

*puts up flame shield*

Oh fuck this shield is useless lol I think I better run


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Lmao, well shit. I wanna try that releaf clones in our area, seem dank ahaha.

Still going sannies till GGG drops their dankfiremode


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Sannies owns your face the boo also house some good shit 

House of love ftw man


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Beans beans the magical fruit, the more you grow them, the more addicted you become.

Yes, none of that rhymes.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol hahahahahaha


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Noswag ogr gear just dropped on Sow amazin seeds. Super taxed. Not getting my money. 

Are u on cz? U should check out dankhouse I think you'll like them. And the price is right on.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Noswag ogr gear just dropped on Sow amazin seeds. Super taxed. Not getting my money.
> 
> Are u on cz? U should check out dankhouse I think you'll like them. And the price is right on.


Ive heard of cz, its like cannabis zone right? I couldnt find it last time i googled it, lemme try again. Thanks alottt


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah something like that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah something like that


Lmao.... Good one


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

I love you RUI lmaooooo


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

im waiting on the 'tude jan special ...got the order ready inside my head.

seedism "diesel" & house of funk "artic fallout".

done & done. 

if i get some extra cash i'll add bc bud depot "the big" or "critical sensi star" from delicious.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im waiting on the 'tude jan special ...got the order ready inside my head.
> 
> seedism "diesel" & house of funk "artic fallout".
> 
> ...



This is what I like to see, complete decisiveness. Unlike me, its like walking through a room of hot chicks, and cant figure out which one you wanna bang.




Just got to cz, how long does it usually take to get accepted?


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Skunkie thanks for the tip. I already am hip to it. But I did send her the link. I already have the dank Sinatra. Someday I'm gonna grab the LA haze, LA ultra from resin seeds, and LA woman from DNA. Lock that bitch down!!
> 
> Cards loaded up ready for the gage drop.
> 
> And for the record I don't have a problem.


LOL If they made a movie you would be a fantastic seed buying junkie!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ukcheesehead-seeds-nightmare-kush-feminized/prod_3900.html

^^ has anyone seen this? horreyyyy shietttt lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn that's a killer deal.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone here ever heard of Black Skull or grown their seeds?


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 15, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im waiting on the 'tude jan special ...got the order ready inside my head.
> 
> seedism "diesel" & house of funk "artic fallout".
> 
> ...



I think I will try the double white and maybe something from gage green but I really like Vortex I just grew. 

It looks and smells superdank. Loaded with white frost, actually does taste like a lemon snapple. Great bag appeal. Got three fems from 5 pack


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Damn that nightmare kush is a good deal. Hmmm anyone know about them? I really am not a huge fan of fem beans. But these sound good. Now I have to decide between them and the sun maiden. I'm getting the burgundy for sure. 

What do u think guys?


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn that nightmare kush is a good deal. Hmmm anyone know about them? I really am not a huge fan of fem beans. But these sound good. Now I have to decide between them and the sun maiden. I'm getting the burgundy for sure.
> 
> What do u think guys?


I myself will be getting burgundy,sun maiden and nightmare kush and some lemon stomper..
Hell get them all......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

That makes sense to me too. I'll tell u what u explain it to the old lady and get her to sign off on it and I'm in. Lol

Oooo oooo I just had a better idea I'll return this laptop I just bought her today and then I'll really scratch my bean buying itch!!!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Burgundy/nightmare for sure, sun maiden looks dank but id rather go with the nightmare.

Actually I mean, Dont buy the burgundy or the nightmare, they sound dark evil and therefore must have bad genetics, NO ONE BUY THEM


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> That makes sense to me too. I'll tell u what u explain it to the old lady and get her to sign off on it and I'm in. Lol
> 
> Oooo oooo I just had a better idea I'll return this laptop I just bought her today and then I'll really scratch my bean buying itch!!!


There ya go...........


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 15, 2011)

NghtMare All Day Its a Krom Strain cant go wrong!! and a s2


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 15, 2011)

GK You find some good ones. I take it this one is highly recomended
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-arctic-fallout/prod_3555.html


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> GK You find some good ones. I take it this one is highly recomended
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-arctic-fallout/prod_3555.html



That looks so ballin


----------



## LILBSDAD (Dec 15, 2011)

No beans for me during Christmas, going to Vegas to propose to my girl and get married (hopefully...lol). Plushberry's are blowing everything in my garden away and some showing sex in 3 days. My nicest A-11 looks like it is going to be male and they are all definitely small, I started them a couple of weeks later though (couldn't wait til next round). And gud, that Alphadawg yielded pretty well and the smell almost turns your stomach. Chemdawg and rotten baby shit is all I can think of to describe it (anyone who has a kid knows that smell), dank as hell though.
Fish don't fry in the kitchen; 
Beans don't burn on the grill. 
Took a whole lotta tryin' 
Just to get up that hill. 
Now we're up in teh big leagues 
Gettin' our turn at bat. 
As long as we live, it's you and me baby 
There ain't nothin wrong with that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Lilbsdad good luck bro! I think I'm going to Vegas in feb. but I'm just gonna be getting wasted and makin bad decisions. Meetin up with some of my NorCal homies. Stealing tigers and shit. U know how it is. My A11 smells so good. Straight up pineapples. I just threw 11 more of them in a few days ago. I think I already have my keeper pheno. But now I'll know for sure!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey you seed experts around here!!! Have any of you heard of T2 aka Mountain Mist? Recently got some seeds and I'm not finding much online. Probably just a local breed? All the other stains I get my hands on I'm familiar with, the walker, Affy D, sour kush, and various others. I just dont know shit about this T2 except it is dank as hell. Also another strain getting pulled outta nowhere is Elvis. Meh not as good as the others, but stil curious if anyone knows these, or if they're just locally hoarded strains?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

91 chem is legendary & artic fallout sounds sick ... and that cross need to be examined further in my flower room.

yep my alphadawgs look great for only a few day from crack. 4 for 4. so im stoked.

*

i'd love to go half-seys on a pack of nightmare w/ somebody i know.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im waiting on the 'tude jan special ...got the order ready inside my head.
> 
> seedism "diesel" & house of funk "artic fallout".
> 
> ...



I really want some seedism gear. Can't wait to see you rock that. HOF gear is Callin me too


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

ow you know imma tear the diesel up.

im slightly stressed over taking cuts from peeps again. 

so im trying to re-create my lineup in seed then mite free mom form


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I really want some seedism gear. Can't wait to see you rock that. HOF gear is Callin me too


So I take it your vote goes for nightmare eh gud?

Elvis is in the cannabible. Not sure which one. No help on the other sorry. Sounds like you got the fire. Peyote religion

Gud I'm coppin dr. Greenthumbs sour d here real soon. I'll keep u posted


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

my next e$ko gift should be close to this.

cheeseberry haze regs (e$ko)
blueberry indica f2 (e$ko)
blue haze (homegrown fantaseeds)

yes. i'm a fan of krome & i like that nightmare. 

if you score a pack i'll split it down the middle with you.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

I like the new sig. Funny shit. Split a pack? Hmmmm maybe. If they are in stock when I grab the burgundy I'll prob grab em


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

well im 100% in ...u know my steez.

maybe i rethink my seed order, grab that shit, & trade off 5 of those nightmares. decisions. decisions.

need a diesel too. i have sannies new blue diesel but i want to try that seedism... crack the entire pack & see what they give up.

another fat cross im really looking to grab that's under the radar is : delta 9 "super star" : back cross of sensi star... looks so nasty.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

for the record id put that delta 9 super star up against anything out there... on genetics alone has to be pur fyre.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh god waiting for this cz acceptance shat is killing me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Oh god waiting for this cz acceptance shat is killing me.


lol.............................!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> CC is $100-.... but prob sold out already...(OGR)
> I was outbid on Mtn Purps... LoL
> 'Tsat $60 nd Change... outta my range now.....
> Savin that for everrythin later......


you shure im about to stake claim to it if your out?


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> lol.............................!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

im shure as soon as mr c gets online you will get it!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im shure as soon as mr c gets online you will get it!


You just made me warm on the inside.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 15, 2011)

Hellraizer!!!!!god damn it!!!!!!hahaha. I'm about to buy something just cause


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 15, 2011)

Ill split a pack of nitemar with u gud, if karma doesn't want to. Or if someone else does? (No new guys sry no offence)---------------Lilbsdad! Good luck bro! I'm happy for you. -------------- can't wait to see those a11s. And yes plushberry is a great vegger..----------- hof is badass. Idk where he's been lately, popped these testers for him and haven't heard from him in 2 weeks almost. He's definately got some fire. Idk what his relationship with bodhi is but he works many of bodhis gear.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wonder how far batman will take this bidding war lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 15, 2011)

Not much further lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 15, 2011)

Wana hear something funny? I had a pack of his Generic Weed a while back... and I didn't know what the hell they were so I threw them away. lol. I figured, Generic? Can't be any good. 

Also had a pack of his Pandoras Box x Gorilla Grape.. not one successful germ. Was lil pissed but they were free so eh.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow in the trash or just to a friend!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 15, 2011)

Trash. I had no idea what the hell they were.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Im shure some dude will pull out a crazy bid and snipe it lol


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 15, 2011)

okay. let's do that lastwood.

done & done.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm supposed 2 b scoring a pack of Gorilla Grape F2s now anyday from Trich Inspector. I guess that leaves me semi satisfied.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 15, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Wana hear something funny? I had a pack of his Generic Weed a while back... and I didn&#39;t know what the hell they were so I threw them away. lol. I figured, Generic? Can&#39;t be any good. Also had a pack of his Pandoras Box x Gorilla Grape.. not one successful germ. Was lil pissed but they were free so eh.


 Have you seen any finished grows of the generic weed?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 15, 2011)

No but from what I understand there's some great results all around. I saw this dude Benny's thread on another board. I only acquired TCVGs Pandoras Box x GG pack intentionally. But they were duds I recently found out.. and since then I have not seen a single post or grow that anyone else has done with that particular strain.. so it's a mystery. I emailed him and he told me they might have been "premature"..his words. 

Asshat sounds like it might be a good one. I really should spend more time checkin his stuff out. I'm sure it I asked nicely he'd hook me up. But I don't mind supporting him with some $ by grabbin a pack if there's something I really want. Been talkin to the dude for years on and off over at the Bay and he seems like a great guy. He's a riot sometimes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

How come ggg doesnt do x10 beans per pack like everybody else? Guess il get x2 of the sun maiden and going to pass
On the burg stuff!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

The extra cheddar. I think, who knows.

No burg for you?
More for me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

More cvg droping on cz


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Ug I can't keep up with u sluts u wouldn't even sell it to get seeds youd all give it up for free just for a pack o beans. Buncha skanks.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> How come ggg doesnt do x10 beans per pack like everybody else? Guess il get x2 of the sun maiden and going to pass
> On the burg stuff!


they do 10 packs. there is an option somewhere by the add to cart button.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Guess im wodering with the male to female ratio and dudes plus pheno selection why they would even have a 5 pack


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess im wodering with the male to female ratio and dudes plus pheno selection why they would even have a 5 pack


i like to buy smaller packs as a test...if its good, then i'll go back and buy more. im a big fan of the 5 packs and single beans.

plus its nice to have a cheaper option when money is tight.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yah your right cmt didnt think of it like that


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 15, 2011)

Single beans no for regs for fem I guess is coo five packs from subcool are awesome usually 3/5 sometimes up to 5/5 females in a pack. Not sure bout the ggg shit. I honestly think almost everyone's overpriced and they should give more beans like mr nice does. Some of his shots pricey too but at least u get like 18 beans


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 15, 2011)

ive been real lucky with single beans so far...high female rate and great phenos....especially tga.

i agree on over priced beans.

edit - just noticed the price went up on jazz berry jam at cz.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 15, 2011)

You saw that to ugg dont realy understand what shaking over there! I thought he was droping more but nope he was updating
To a higher cost


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> You saw that to ugg dont realy understand what shaking over there! I thought he was droping more but nope he was updating
> To a higher cost


I guess for the high demand.. Not sure why.. But the price is still cheaper then other sites correct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yep it is  just itching to pull the trigger on the other cvg stuff


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 16, 2011)

Breeders there are supposed to sell there gear cheaper. That's why I'm like wtf @ alphakronic. Same prices. I gueess its cheaper since shippings included but its not like the breeders take a hit on shipping.---------- I guess I'm not THAT into tcvg since I have 10 gorilla grapes. And I have 5 magic monkeys on tghe way (ggxgdp) I do like tcvg tho but he needs some new males I think.----------


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I do like tcvg tho but he needs some new males


From what little I have learned in the past year is he and many others dont go through many beans to find a "good" male or female. They buy a single pack of _ _ _ _ _ _ beans, pick out the best male and proceed. As a matter of fact I believe many go from that stage to harvesting the beans and start selling them before doing any testing.

You can tell a few that dont have a clue from the descriptions
whereas those who have done plenty of testing can say "you get 2 or 4 phenos, one is xxx the other is xxxxxx and the last is xx and so forth.

But I knew zero about growing and beans one year ago. Since then I sifted through the evidence and determined if it walks, quacks and craps like a duck, chances are its a duck.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 16, 2011)

Let me start off by saying I did mean to offend tcvg. I dont know for sure how much time or testing he goes through and word of mouth says his stuff is great. 

However my line of thinking is that we might not always be able to whip out a CC and order from Euro or Canada. Banks are broke and have borrowed trillions from the US & Euro taxpayers. All goverments are flat broke and printing money like madmen.

It will not end well and chances are many of are favorite breeders and seedbanks will not have any way of doing business or borrowing money. It could go up in flames overnight and seedbanks might not even be able to get rid of their stock.

It would not hurt to make some seeds even if its just for practice and you can always give the beans away or toss them in unusual places. Most of you have already made great seeds and are geared up to make as many as you need.

I guess my question is " Is it as easy as it seems to buy two good strains and make seeds that are as good as much of the stuff on the market?"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 16, 2011)

ill b grabbin nightmare kush next week if its still in stock, as well as a few other Tig 'Ol Bitties....

sux the price was raised JBJ kinda makes me wish i grabbed it at 70 (even tho i dont want it, damn marketing), now its the same price as the Tude, still save 20bux on shippin tho.. 

I think i have enuff TCVG, i may have to leave behind, Zit, Shit on a stick, Shit happens, and SkinFlute...

HHooolly Shiiitteee Mtn Purps is at $95.00 is it really worth it? 

P.S. Fungas Gnats Really piss me Off!!!
F*ck You Scott whoever you are!! and Screw you and Yerr damn "Organic" Soil!!!
(needed a lil extra soil at 9pm to top off my mix when fillin up 10 3gl pots and this is what i get)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 16, 2011)

I've got those damn thing right now they make me crazy. They really dont hurt your plants but they are so freakin annoying. Does anyone know anything about uk cheesehead seeds? I assume an s2 would be more stable right? I've never bought an s2 before. Info please?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 16, 2011)

Uk Cheesehead is a member on nettics Kab mate.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Let me start off by saying I did mean to offend tcvg. I dont know for sure how much time or testing he goes through and word of mouth says his stuff is great.
> 
> However my line of thinking is that we might not always be able to whip out a CC and order from Euro or Canada. Banks are broke and have borrowed trillions from the US & Euro taxpayers. All goverments are flat broke and printing money like madmen.
> 
> ...


Yes it's that easy to make good seeds.. You just have to search thru for the good phenos


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 16, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Uk Cheesehead is a member on nettics Kab mate.


Thanks skunkie. That's all I needed to hear


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

UKcheesehead Seeds Nightmare Kush Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
UKC5280
1
£60.99
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
FREE SEED
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
FREE SEED
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
FREE SEED
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Order Date/Time:
Dec 16 2011, 17:59 PM
Payment Method:
SagePay
Shipping Method:
INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE

 


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

i can bust a trade off for 5 beans.

or the $ & beans can be split.

or i can keep them all.

~gud


----------



## blissfest (Dec 16, 2011)

I just jarred up 4 Next gen Dynamite plants, took 22.6 OZ's off them using 3 gal smartpots, with Sunshine #4 and Maxibloom

Very nice strain, serious grapefruit smell, and nice yield. Im runnin it again, LOL!


----------



## tardis (Dec 16, 2011)

I love making my own beans. Anyone who tells you seeded bud isn't as potent is full of shit because I got some seriously potent weed and it got some seeds. The secret is to put the male into flower two weeks before the females. THEN put the females out and only pollenate the first few white hairs. Then kill males. You wind up with nugs with two to four seeds at the bottom but no seeds in the nug itself.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2011)

U got that right tardis


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 16, 2011)

Meh if your gonna seed somthin just do it right IMO. Why only collect such a small amount of em when you could hit it hard collect your seeds and make hash 

I suppose If you only want a small amount of seeds then that's fine and it wouldn't affect potency much but if your talkin about fully seeded out bud you are losing potency it's just a fact the plant puts more energy into seed production than trichomes production. Anything I've seeded was less potent than the unseeded. Also visibly less trichs. 

Im not arguing that infinitesimal amounts of seeds won't affect potency but that statement was mind of misleading is all I'm sayin

I fuckin love makin beans too  nothin like hoisin everything you get out of a pack of seeds almost.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm confused I just buy seeds to smoke them. What the hell are u guys doing with them?!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 16, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm confused I just buy seeds to smoke them. What the hell are u guys doing with them?!


Mine are strictly for novelty and collectible purposes as I understand to cultivate a marijuana plant would be against the law.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 16, 2011)

I have unprotected sex with my seeds every night.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

i use mine in the pepper corn grinder.

adds flavor to your chops.

wtf? y'all is clueless.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 16, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i use mine in the pepper corn grinder.
> 
> adds flavor to your chops.
> 
> wtf? y'all is clueless.


im gonna season my 8ct shrimp with some Mango Haze beans tonight. should be delicious.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 16, 2011)

You guys are a buncha newbs lol I pop mine like popcorn it's the only way to be cann seed kettle corn


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 16, 2011)

why do i keep looking if seeds i need are instock when all I can afford is ggg. Ahhh! 

[video=youtube;RxWJd3w3QPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxWJd3w3QPs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 16, 2011)

I feed them to my bird


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

ha.

look what i found on nightmare kush (aka : the white) from mr. ukcheesehead himself : http://couchlockcafe.com/showthread.php?t=5981


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 16, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha.
> 
> look what i found on nightmare kush (aka : the white) from mr. ukcheesehead himself : http://couchlockcafe.com/showthread.php?t=5981


ridiculousness....im convinced. gonna go get a pack right now... dont wanna miss out.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been grinding my seeds up and snorting them. I also use them to reload shotgun shells.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

i have :

a stamped envelop for the lower 48

already packaged : e$kobar creation : reg seeds : 5 : shiva skunk (e$ko) x chocolate rain (e$ko)

whattchu got for me?

im ready now


----------



## blissfest (Dec 16, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha.
> 
> look what i found on nightmare kush (aka : the white) from mr. ukcheesehead himself : http://couchlockcafe.com/showthread.php?t=5981


I have 22 White S1 beans I guess there are some killer frosty phenos to find!!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

the nightmare kush (the white) im gonna crack as soon as they arrive.

*

since this rotten lying fraud of a fake friend hustled me for some of my gear (not related to this thread, but a dickbag on RIU to steer clear) i've decided to blow up my lineup from top to bottom.

even my second choice option is already stupid dank... the new idea for my garden is gonna be like ...even my 6th choice to run is gonna be a solid steel pipe to the back of the head.

did i mention all donkey dick yielders too?

basically ==> asshole ==> you got my second tier shit. 

shit that comes and goes. 
even the seed you ganked was shit i'd never run.

and in three months ==> my entire lab with be 100% revamped on an EXPLOSIVE BOMBASTIC tip and you'll still be running yesterdays gear.

only your shit will be infested with mites.

grow fraud.

*

thanks BIG TIME two a few fabulous peeps on the seed collector thread tip.

saved my life these two herbal DJs did : best xmas ever !

[youtube]x8oELxY3jok[/youtube]


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 16, 2011)

I wanna pop the nitemares asap too but I gotta do my a11s next since lilbsdad n karma popped theres. Hey we definately will find some killer phenos between all of us.


----------



## Airwave (Dec 16, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> the nightmare kush (the white) im gonna crack as soon as they arrive.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


And this person is?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

cant tell you. dont really roll like that.

but i made the above into a post for his journal with my gear (never mentioned oddly) super mega recently.

figure it out


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 16, 2011)

The only thing that's stopped me from buying the nightmare already is fear. Fear of my girlfriend. Lol. I really want to hold off till the burgundy drops so both packs can be in one package. That way she won't know where they came from. I'll just have fire to pop. It's funny I see all these dudes afraid to have beans shipped cause of the piece of shit muthrrfuckerin man. Lol I'm more scared of the old lady when it comes to beans! But I have missed a few things this week cause of waitin to long. Tude here I come. Those look to I'll to miss.
Rep to NoSwag for the heads up. This is why I stay in this thread. Well that and the elite beans for tickets to games and shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

^ bro... how much $ can you drop?

i can run that nightmare... and we can chop up. cuts.

surely you'll have something i want by that time. seedism diesel is gonna get into the stash on the 'tude special.

have all 10 in coco soon as that shows too.

long as you keep mite free we can get down.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 16, 2011)

How's plushberry lookin gud?. Gonna chop nl blue this week


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

ha.u got some NLB to smoke you just dont know it yet. 
stuffed inside a chop like rosemary.

plush is looking great !... maybe week 3 (ish)... starting to turn purps in the calyx.
im interested to see how she turns out. i'll grab some pics over the weekend.

bought a couple of timers to go with my nightmare kush xmas gift.

my entire lab is on auto. so stoked. with backups.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought em. The nl blue is good. Props. I'm buying the burgundy then I think I'm done for the year. Good thing 2012 starts in 15 days lol. 
U know how me and mites get down. Nuclear holocaust. I haven't seen those fuckers in 4 years+. 
Just talked with my buddy I'm grabbin the deathstar, lemon g, and a few others in the next fews days. Veggin up making sure they sterile. Then pork avail to my peeps


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 16, 2011)

Well if she's in week 3 then I'm sure she's puttin on the frost by now.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 16, 2011)

Mosca is giving away 5 reg sweet tooth when you purchase any one pack and Blue Fin is in stock.

I hope that isnt old news.
Dang, 125 a pack. They should give away free beans for being so shameless

The Cinderella99 BX1 is 68.00 minus 10% puts it at 62.00 and you get 5 Sweet tooth.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

yes the plush is frosting... nice coating of trichs already.

*

props to noswag for the nightmare kush tip.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 16, 2011)

Ink is sending in some legion og and blueberry og.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2011)

there's a grow of the blueberry og on thc f*rmer under the green lantern breeder section.

looks sick. 
in fact, i'd say pretty fat.

phenos look way beefer than the marjoity of what i got.

very interested to see how your legion turn out lastwood.

im hoping the nightmare kush turns AAA+ so i can have another fatty for the 3 gal coco cycle & remove that legion for good. simple fact is "the white" is a known very dank yielding plant. legion gets one last shot at stardom then the trash bin. 

im glad to have those beans on the way. the white is legendary. fems too. so happy. crack-a-thon. removing two "old moms" tomorrow just to make early room. got a sage lookin B52 BOMBER too. new line up is on the way. 

i do have another legion , this time with several tops vs bunches, ready to go down as soon as im sure the mites are gone.

^ im winning the battle.

switching up the treatment every other day is killing them dead.

azamax, soap water, neem, lowes stuff, & no pest strip. every day something different. 

cheap. effective.

all i see is mite destruction. they invaded but could never infest. mite death in my lab looks like the beaches of normandy on d-day.

by the way, was at Lowes they have a sale on organic mite/pest killer for $2.50 a bottle. its made with rosemary, peppermint, and other oils like that. 

i hit them bitches with that today. 

smells xmas-y


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 16, 2011)

Man where can i get that legion Og at Guys im tryin to add more Ogs to the collection?? Please help a fellow grower and med patient!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 16, 2011)

Official release date on new GG strains *Dec 23* , they've already shipped them out but thats the day of them actually goin on sale.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 16, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Official release date on new GG strains *Dec 23* , they've already shipped them out but thats the day of them actually goin on sale.


Thx, Skunk....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 16, 2011)

I was reading your all hitting refresh like mad so I'm saving your mouses lol, I hate waiting myself for new gear dropping...

I've been screwed again on my seed budget too, don't ever get married lol. My girl hates me buying seeds just as much as I hate her buying pointless Xmas shite .
And I wont be getting seeds as an Xmas gift either lol. Shes not a smoker and hates me growing as it's all I do & talk about lol but she loves the fruits it brings...
Bang another budget gone, enjoy those f**kin socks!!!! 

Sorry for the rant, my girl f**ks me like this regular . At least we got all the family sorted and a plastic tree and some lights and...
I hate Xmas.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 16, 2011)

God I wish I had cash for more beans, I want that nightmare...

cz still hasnt hit me back up ahah, time to play the waiting game...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks skunkie you're the man.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

I bought my girl some humidipacks and a nug jug from smokefresh.com. I gave it to her last night cause I couldn't wait till Xmas. These things work Great. I'm blown away. New permanent fixture in my jar. Aaron the dudes that owns it is super cool we shot the shit for a long time. Check him out support small business. U want the 62% humidipack. 

http://www.smokefresh.com/


----------



## hempstead (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the first time for me. It is from a Serious Seeds Kali Mist seed.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2011)

how does the mangent lid on that nug jug work?


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

i've had twins twice...once with tga qleaner and once with next gen dynamite. the dynamite was both males, one of which i made a few crosses with. the qleaner was 1 male and 1 female, the female turned out to be a polyploid...i made f2's out of the qleaner twins.

pics are of the qleaner twins.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

I've had twins twice this year. Both times the runt died on me. 

I didn't get the magnet one. I got the screw top lid. I'm blown away by how good the humidipacks work. I put a little bit of herb(maybe 3 gr) and overnight it fixed it. This shit is perfect now.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 17, 2011)

What do u mean it fixed it? Was too dry?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2011)

i think state of dryness is a preference type thing. 

when i dry herbs it's always bout getting down the % of shrinkage i'll get after bagging up for flip. 
i hate it when shit evaporates after i dish off. i like my weight to stay true.

my personal herbs is a tad more moist.

*

cmt1984 growing out a twin is amazing.

*

just wanted to comment on the 'tude. everything i order without any extra shwag, in breeders packs, the cheapest way possible ...and have sent signature required ...always gets to my door. you have to ask for a signature in the "notes". they know what to do.

and im not sure if it'll work for everybody, the girl jodie is familiar with gudkarma cause he like y'all buys lots, but i requested that my 3 freebies be all dinafem amnesia versus whatever they had lined up.

no problem they always hook me like that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats a great idea on the freebies gud. I'm On it for my next order. 

Lastwood. It was a tad too wet. 

They did testing a lab for the perfect humidity. 62% is perfect. I believe them cause the herb feels great now. Dry but still spongy.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2011)

feedback from people who know & love herb is great.

always help refine your herb game.

and im all about tight game.

*

when you ask for the freebies you want always make it personal. 

mention the fact you are "many time customer", use the girls name "jodie", and ask for what you want to swap from the feebie list only.

==> only the current freebie list but the entire list. i find they'll swap u anything when u buy like us.

i jumped on that ukcheesehead score only cause the tude was offering the "amnesia" as a freebie already & my next order is now affordable w/o adding the nightmare.

i need "the white" like a pimp needs whores.

my next grab for the jan special is revamped : seedism score : apple jack & diesel

i have 5 or 6 of those "anmesia" now plus whats comming. would like to have more.

imma crack 3 or 4 of them soon too. :-0


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 17, 2011)

Is the magnet jar for sticking it to the bottom of your car?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2011)

no i asked already.

im not saying i did this  but you can buy a black mailbox, make some brackets, and mount that bad boy under your ride.

i hear they hold about 1/2 to a full elbow and are super stealth. with a lock & a black bungee for extra door stay shut security make for a great flip box.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah they have hide a key magnet boxes at walmart, homedepot, etc. Great for a safe ride. Couldn't move a lot of bud, but there great for other things.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 17, 2011)

Moving like a train..

Anyway the comp is up and running now ,so those with a cam, bud and a little imagination can get their hands on a santas stocking full of beans 

I don't think you'll find a better offer this side of xmas..

Some killers strains in the line up .. my selection is on route .. plus many more..

Heres the link .. *600 Xmas Competition*


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2011)

canopy control.

week 4


----------



## tardis (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys, I want to order some seeds from attitude from whats in stock today. I got enough TGA SUbcool Gear (Seriously I got like 75% of his gear in packs). So i'm lookin at gage green, Hazeman and a few others. WHAT do you recommend to me to buy from attitude from what they have in stock now? I love quality highs and quality smells and tastes, but mostly I want highs that are euphoric and potent. What should I be looking at on the tude?


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/next-generation-romulan/prod_1696.html

Next Generation Romulan is a legendary strain in Canada and a medicinal favourite. It's genetics come from Columbian, Korean. Romulan is over 30 years old and known for it's overwhelming narcotic high. Romulan has crystal covered dense buds with a strong pine smell. These cannabis seeds flower indoors in about 55 days and can be harvested outdoors mid October. It's structure is medium height, medium branchy.  #1 recommended medicinal strain.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> ...What should I be looking at on the tude?


I want the Mosca Blue Fin
& Bodhi's NL#5 x Malawi Gold or Gold Star
Trichome Jungle's Lurry Smurf
Hazeman's Breakout.. Just in case Santa is reading this thread.

Also Idk if you've ever ran any Alphakronik stuff, I absolutely loved his Snowdawg BX, so Snowdawg 2 will probably be Fire. As well as Bandana, Sin City Kush, White Diamonds and Eisbear. But I already have all those. Eisbear just went into dirt. I've had Bandana in Veg for a while now next to the Jackpot Royale.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

tardis said:


> Guys, I want to order some seeds from attitude from whats in stock today. I got enough TGA SUbcool Gear (Seriously I got like 75% of his gear in packs). So i'm lookin at gage green, Hazeman and a few others. WHAT do you recommend to me to buy from attitude from what they have in stock now? I love quality highs and quality smells and tastes, but mostly I want highs that are euphoric and potent. What should I be looking at on the tude?


I would try gage lemon stomper , la haze or flying hammer If not that then prob something from karma genetics.. But that's me


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

Tardis -I really want the mosca blue fin and the old time moonshine. I just bought ukcheeseheads nightmare kush. It was to good to pass up on.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2011)

i linked e$ko.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_White/Clone_Only_Strains/

& dude quickly snatched a pack of the nightmare kush too.


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just added OG kush and Big Bud x Skunk to the seed collection!!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/next-generation-romulan/prod_1696.html
> 
> Next Generation Romulan is a legendary strain in Canada and a medicinal favourite. It's genetics come from Columbian, Korean. Romulan is over 30 years old and known for it's overwhelming narcotic high. Romulan has crystal covered dense buds with a strong pine smell. These cannabis seeds flower indoors in about 55 days and can be harvested outdoors mid October. It's structure is medium height, medium branchy.  #1 recommended medicinal strain.


*taken from the germ report thread...0 out of 20 beans is pretty bad...*



Eugenics said:


> *0/20 NGS Romulan, Stock purchased from Attitude Seedbank, when Next Generation first appeared there, maybe a year and a half, ago, supposedly Annie Fumar from Greenlife said they relayed the message to Jay Generation. I've only been waiting over a year for them, and yeah, I'm still waiting. Whatever day they dropped at the attitude, for the 1st time ever.
> *
> I haven't even bothered mention the Avalon that went 2/10. You would like to think it's possible I fucked up the germination. If that were the case, I wouldn't have breeding parents of shit that I popped at the same time. Blue Rhino, Rocklock, Afghan Kush, Purple Pineberry, Cataract Kush, Kandy Kush, all those were popped when the Romulan was soaking right next to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 17, 2011)

My romulan were 4/5 and all 4 were females and they all look like classic romulan to me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 17, 2011)

My romulan were 4/5 and all 4 were females and they all look like classic romulan to me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2011)

Man guys im bummed out, went to send some $ mr c way and it seems he dont do money gram due to id inspection ugg.
So either send cash in mail  or western union, so i choose western then he say its 45 $ to send it wtf and he still wanted 
Id . I just dont know wht to do


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

i prefer cash.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

ID inspection? What's that mean? What money gram did you use


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2011)

Its either cash or western union

Money grams fee is 15$ 
Union is 49$ 

Both do id inspection


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 17, 2011)

*Just used some Floja pollen (DPD x Flo) on my Gorilla Grape F2's and SR71PK/Appalachia x Gorilla Grape F1's !!
Thanks CMT !!
Gorilla Grape is also half DPD (Double Purple Doja).
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its either cash or western union
> 
> Money grams fee is 15$
> Union is 49$
> ...


That's crazy for the western union part I guess it's location..
fir me it was only 10 bucks to send..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 17, 2011)

When did they start checking Id? I have always went to Walmart they never id me before.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> When did they start checking Id? I have always went to Walmart they never id me before.


Yeah I go to the western union place and no problems asking for I'd..


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 17, 2011)

Send cash its cool its not like there's an order form with it like hemp depot. Just cash n id #. Legit. Or buy nightmare kush or hazemansz xxx or white grapes. -----------------There's tons of fire everywehere you look


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol i all ready got all three of those lastwood, but im going to figure it out


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> *taken from the germ report thread...0 out of 20 beans is pretty bad...*


I tossed a 5pack as part of my second grow about 6 months ago. I dont recall all the details, and I have had germing problems for the 10 months I have been growing. Bought a heat pad because temps in my home fluctuate during summer and winter.

The smoke had a strong & unique taste and smell that I have never had before. I still dont know if it was of a "strong pine" that the scrip says or a "sweet skunk".
I learned about it at RIU and checked it out at other sites. It and next gen had a good rep but that was before I fell in with the bunch of pot snobs that exist here at TSCT .

Next Gen is probaly second tier meds but but Im learning!!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a Grape God from next gen in flower and as of yet I'm very unimpressed. No Trichrome production and all my other plants are producing like normal. They are in week 2-3


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

So a little bird flew in my grow room and he whispered to me some news I think you'll all find interesting too...

Gage Green are on the way to a "jungle" near you!!!! Do you C what I mean 

Sun Maiden & Burgundy will be available there too, this week will have more than a few Xmas surprises 

Stay Up!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So a little bird flew in my grow room and he whispered to me some news I think you'll all find interesting too...
> 
> Gage Green are on the way to a "jungle" near you!!!! Do you C what I mean
> 
> ...


Sounds like good news to me.. Skunk did u have something to do with the connection?


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So a little bird flew in my grow room and he whispered to me some news I think you'll all find interesting too...
> 
> Gage Green are on the way to a "jungle" near you!!!! Do you C what I mean
> 
> ...


fuckin awesome. thanks munk. 

soon i wont have to use attitude at all


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been workin like a blue ass fly mate lol, making the connections and setting up talks & a deal to get this gear out to more people and I'm backin CZ & Gage all the way!! Since growing/smokin Stomper OG I got earlier this year from the tude I knew these guys had something special to bring to the table.
And CZ speaks for itself too, as you guys already know . It just had to happen


----------



## taaldow (Dec 18, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> So a little bird flew in my grow room and he whispered to me some news I think you'll all find interesting too...
> 
> Gage Green are on the way to a "jungle" near you!!!! Do you C what I mean
> 
> ...


 sounds like good news


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 18, 2011)

Hell yeah I've been waiting for this to happen!!! Too bad I already have money loaded onto my credit card. This week?I'd rather get it from cz if I can. I'll use my card for something else


----------



## tardis (Dec 18, 2011)

can someone pm me details of this CZ you all speak of?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

done & done tardis,


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 18, 2011)

Gravedigger should be potent enough for you Tardis.

Indoor: A heavy indica cross of our "Romulan" mother (Federation) and "Herijuana" from Chris at Woodhorse. Great for pain, joint discomfort and muscle tension release. Bred for medical use to support patients in Quebec who need a plant with strong indica qualities. Covered with crystal at 9-10 weeks. Large, branchy, stretchy plants. Produces well over a pound per square meter with 1000 watt HPS. Because of the size, should be a great greenhouse and outdoor plant as well (untested) .


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

What's a blue ass fly skunkie?----- well I just threw the 4 rom girls into flower this week so we will see in about 8 weeks and ill be pissed if there bunk. I doubt they are tho. I've heard only good things about grape god too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

When you say no visible trichs do u mean on the leaves or flowers? Some plants just aren't good hash plants but there should be trichs on the buds. --------- my burmese kush was like that, it didn't even appear to have many trichs on the buds. It was difficult to check the trichome color. It still was pretty potent surprisingly. ------- I kinda expexted the buku to be garbage because of that. I didn't even attempt making hash with it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> When you say no visible trichs do u mean on the leaves or flowers? Some plants just aren't good hash plants but there should be trichs on the buds. --------- my burmese kush was like that, it didn't even appear to have many trichs on the buds. It was difficult to check the trichome color. It still was pretty potent surprisingly. ------- I kinda expexted the buku to be garbage because of that. I didn't even attempt making hash with it.


 i have a NL cut like that...it doesnt res up the fans to much....but the buds are triched up the ass...shitty hash maker but the weed is bomb


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> What's a blue ass fly skunkie?-----.


It's a turn of speech here in yorkshire mate, kinda like a busy bee but less camp lol


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 18, 2011)

Tardis is now on the same boat with me....


The waiting game.


Also, where can those gravedigger seeds be found?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 18, 2011)

Gravedigger is from leprechaun seeds. They are on cz and hemp depot. Hd has a better selection of their gear


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gravedigger is from leprechaun seeds. They are on cz and hemp depot. Hd has a better selection of their gear


Thanks youuuu


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 18, 2011)

Ever check out Riotseeds.Nl they sell SnowHigh seeds!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 18, 2011)

The site seems overpriced? Are riot seeds any good?...


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey there im new to the TSCT, spent most my time at ICMAG and the "Bou... I love The Attitude, more now since I found this thread, thanks so much guys for opening my eyes to new sites and companies....

couple Q's for ya guys....

How long does CZ registration take? been waiting only day or two but I wanna get some seeds.

Will CannaCollective offer CC payments?

Other than Sannies and above meantioned seedbanks, where else do you guys recommend.... and is CZ the "Jungle"?

ps I hear sow amazing seeds dot com is a good place for seeds too.

BD


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 18, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> The site seems overpriced? Are riot seeds any good?...


Never grown any of riots stuff, but it looks good.
He has some Cheeper strains 40-60$ an a Mix pack 6 for 20$.
And some one time offerings an test seeds that look rare!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd leave well off Riot seed, complete hacker from what I'm told and has been growing as long as he's been makin seeds too, which isn't long btw. Just cashing in on the cali clone only gold rush lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 18, 2011)

yeah, i'd stay away from riot. his strain names and descriptions have changed a couple times...plus his gear was about triple the price a few months back, not sure why he dropped em so much..i can only assume he wasnt sellin shit so he had to.

he has been given some cuts on the condition he doesnt breed with em and sell the beans...which he did...


----------



## AKronic (Dec 18, 2011)

is there any way we could start aseed trading ring similar to what they have goin at mycotopia where ppl post what they have for trade


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 18, 2011)

AKronic said:


> is there any way we could start aseed trading ring similar to what they have goin at mycotopia where ppl post what they have for trade


not here. you'll get banned for it.

edit - lol could you imagine? so many people would get fucked on here...there are very few honest and trustworthy people in riu...the regulars in this thread are cool though


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah, i'd stay away from riot. his strain names and descriptions have changed a couple times...plus his gear was about triple the price a few months back, not sure why he dropped em so much..i can only assume he wasnt sellin shit so he had to.
> 
> he has been given some cuts on the condition he doesnt breed with em and sell the beans...which he did...


Agreed and the pic's are not what they seem either he's using other peoples pic's from their grow logs that he's seen online and stole, not a good guy to do any kinda buisiness with as we all work on trust and trust is earned he blew it imo. He gives out free seed to people too if they give out good word on his gear online on the forums, he's been caught out before and anybody I see biggin him up now I think is in on that deal lol. Swerve aka Dodge does the same.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 18, 2011)

BirdDawg said:


> How long does CZ registration take? Will CannaCollective offer CC payments?
> 
> Other than Sannies and above meantioned seedbanks, where else do you guys recommend.... and is CZ the "Jungle"?
> 
> ...



Mr C is real busy because of the holidays and vacations, etc. It could take days, maybe a week, but not more then that.

I recomend Sannies and not sure about the jungle

I believe SOW is expensive. Thats why I stick to Sannies. CZ can be a pain and western union is expensive. Besides Sannies sells E$kobar's gear, nuff said.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 18, 2011)

I WANT MY NIGHTMARE KUSH BEANS!!!!!!!!!!AND THE GAGE DROP!!!!!

Yeah that's how I feel about that


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

In the jungle the mighty jungle...

[video=youtube;oUMwu_gXK7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUMwu_gXK7Q[/video]


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

We rly need to stop mentioning it. Its turning into a total newbfest over there and its cuz ppl tell every damn noob they run into.See how much you all like it when you can't even grab a pack of anything cuz of some dumbass that doesn't even appreciate it and just wants a good deal


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> We rly need to stop mentioning it. Its turning into a total newbfest over there and its cuz ppl tell every damn noob they run into.See how much you all like it when you can't even grab a pack of anything cuz of some dumbass that doesn't even appreciate it and just wants a good deal


I got to agree 100%


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 18, 2011)

in 5 months y'all be complain that Cz is the same $ as the 'tude. whining about service already. tude = 24 hour response on email, freebies, decent ship if u listen to me, selection, pay by credit card fast as hell, same day ship, and more.

you'll be back... oh you'll be back.
mr shapeshifter still got raskel hucking beans? bet he does. why not? it turns a buck & a way to dish off cheesy smurf x malawi freebies.

all these seeds you guys keep buying and everybody running a11. not one pic too. wtf? jokers.

cant catch me wasting space on ^ when it dont even compare to c99. hehehehehhehe.

remember to season your chops by grinding up all those GH freebies you've stashed over the last year. 

throw in some raskel gems for added flavor.

...maybe do it while watching those strainhunter glory hole vids where franko says "lemony" & "pine-y" at least 1000x. 

check your chops and see.

*

3 nug 1/4ers

& hot coco by the p/c.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> When you say no visible trichs do u mean on the leaves or flowers? Some plants just aren't good hash plants but there should be trichs on the buds. --------- my burmese kush was like that, it didn't even appear to have many trichs on the buds. It was difficult to check the trichome color. It still was pretty potent surprisingly. ------- I kinda expexted the buku to be garbage because of that. I didn't even attempt making hash with it.


Yeah I see no Trichrome production on the leaf or even the buds themselves. My blue dreams are producing and the Jack Frost always stacks chromes on chromes.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

A11 is basically c99.its p75 (precursor to c99) x genius (c99s sister)----------can't wait to pop mine.------------- id bet every seed in my stasg the best weed in the world is some old hippie dude living in the middle of nowhere who has been growing and breeding for decades and doesn't even have the internet.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 18, 2011)

On a side note I now work for the largest water cooled light system in the WORLD....the best part is they have teamed up with Rare Dankness (Cannabis Cup Sativa Winner). There will be no moonshine haze seeds for a very long time though


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 18, 2011)

Update...
Im pretty sure i have Beat those Fungus Gnat Bitches to a Bloody Pulp... 
The Left Two Rows (5) Are AlienFire, and the Right Two are the (5) Bandana..
In the 3 solo cups in front are Nebula, El Alquimsta, and Nirvana - Northern Lights.

(had 1 blue one left, got some yellow ones hangin above...lol)
Got a fresh Mini-Batch of Bennies Brewin in a 2-liter to replace what the h2o2 killed and its on....
All i gots in Flower is.. BagSeed #1 (Ehem, i mean SkanK!!) @ 17 weeks, 1% amber Ohh Yeah Finally!! 

BagSeed #2 @10 Weeks, 100% Milky...

Royal Dwarf... ~8 Week 

Moby Dick... ~ 9 Week

BagSeed & Rndm

(Closeups dont correspond with time-periods).....


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

Your bagseed sativas turned out pretty nice man. Long flowering time tho.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 18, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ...maybe do it while watching those strainhunter glory hole vids where franko says "lemony" & "pine-y" at least 1000x.


LMFAO... I almost died when I read that.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Your bagseed sativas turned out pretty nice man. Long flowering time tho.


Thx Man...
Yah Hella Long... Ive taken some samples from the now 17 week #1 more Sativa Leaning with Fluffier nuggage and its been pretty nice nug.. Blows the Original BagTree out of the water.. Sociable, Makes everything that was funny hilarious and the boring pretty chill.. Not too overpowering either...

The more indica leaning #2, with dense Rocks, and a quicker finish ive yet to sample.. Its just the #1 was such a big yielder i didn't really care...L0L


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 18, 2011)

Just came up from taking clones of my shish99,deep phaze and a11. Two of my shish99 have me excited. I'm pretty sure they are gonna yield like monsters. Im pretty sure I've found my a11 male. Got a few candidates but if my eye is on he's the one. 

Gud u might not have room for a11 in your room. But I bet you got room in your collection for my f2s!

Oh yeah haven't talked much about super sour skunk. Stretched like crazy. It's so tall. I flowered it at about 10 in inches. Gotta be about 5 1/2 ft. I tied it down. It's gonna yield I bet. It doesnt take up a lot of space however. Very vertical.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 18, 2011)

started soakin some beans a few minutes ago...i went with firestarter, hof green python, dank house strawberry alien kush and akg snozzberry.

looks like the yo mama is turnin female and mandalope is turnin male.


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> We rly need to stop mentioning it. Its turning into a total newbfest over there and its cuz ppl tell every damn noob they run into.See how much you all like it when you can't even grab a pack of anything cuz of some dumbass that doesn't even appreciate it and just wants a good deal



if your referring to my post or me in general... your ignorant. people are funny, they think they are the first to find something or whatever... well, welcome to the Information Age where nothing is kept quiet for long.... this thread is basically going against your post.... there is more info here than most sites about these "new upstart breeders/chuckers"... not too much real info on actual grows, mainly just what you guys are buying today. kinda what i expected from RIU but an informative thread none the less.

i've spent way to long reading thru this thread already but I cant help to ask do you guys run most of these seeds? buy singles or full packs? any grow reports on the strains/breeders on your precious lesser known sites? I wonder how much of this shit will stick when the dust settles... Cali Connects name seems like absolute shit on other sites but RUI... most people I speak to that grow larger than a closet steer far away from new companies slanging the hottest name/clone only hybrid or crossing everything to og... its called hype.

I will stick with my real clone only OG cutting, pretty I wont find anything like it in a pack.

im just going to go ahead and assume the jungle is CZ... only really interested cause of the good prices... call it a deal, or call it fair because most of these strains are in fact from F1 stock or just people standing on the shoulders of nature, plus with little to no grow reports or info other than their personal forums, which IMO is too full of fanboys and single seed/closet growers, to get any truth outta the situation. 

Each strain/pack I buy is a investment in time and money... run the pack, keep cuts, find pheno or 2, run again to see if peeps like it and if it fits ur garden well... fuck thats like half a year right there... plus you're never sure you will even find a good keeper pheno in a pack of ten... most real strain hunters buy multiple packs to find the one.

anyway good luck on the collections, they are seriously amazing... makes me kinda wish i could just run plants just for fun and go thru all the searching, but I guess thats what a little side cfl cab is for...better light er up.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 18, 2011)

*Just put 4 Cinderella 88's between moist paper towels !!
I was gifted these a while back, about 4 or 5 dozen F2's, from one of Bros Grimm original C88 and C99 testers.
Not stopping until I get 4 going.
*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 18, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Just put 4 Cinderella 88's between moist paper towels !!
> I was gifted these a while back, about 4 or 5 dozen F2's, from one of Bros Grimm original C88 and C99 testers.
> Not stopping until I get 4 going.
> *


F*ckin Awesome Flo!!!
Those should be a treat just on curiosity alone....
I mean shit id wanna c what the 88's run like...


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

Genetics is everything, and that's why when you spend hours searching, reading, talking to breeders, growing, and some noob comes in and wants links to all the best sites and grow reports like we owe them something, its irritating, because you said it yourself "all you want is a good deal" so go find it yourself.----------------------- I won't go out of my way to prove what's hype and what's dank to you. My flowers smell delicious and are caked in resin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> started soakin some beans a few minutes ago...i went with firestarter, hof green python, dank house strawberry alien kush and akg snozzberry.
> 
> looks like the yo mama is turnin female and mandalope is turnin male.


I just put Cali conn 2 pre 98 bubba bx2, 2 dankhouse fire og , 2 Cali conn sour og and 2 banana og x sour bubble in water to soak yesterday. The fire's and bubba's are planted already..


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 18, 2011)

And flo that's awesome


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 18, 2011)

*Thanks JKahn !
I've been REALLY curious for the last year especially.
I sat on them long enough.
Here's an excerpt from Mr Soul, C99 creator:

*The progression I went through was:
P.50 = Princess/(ShivaSkunk/Princess&#8217;Brother)
P.75 = Princess/P.50

Cinderella 88 = Princess/P.75

Cinderella 99 = Princess/Cinderella 88
Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency: P.50 was rather mellow, P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavour, Cinderella 88 is cerebral and paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavour, and Cinderella 99 is &#8220;TRIP WEED&#8221; with more of the fruity flavour and speedy effect from Princess.

*I hope for just 1 male to play with on the Blueberry x C99 and Critical+ I'm running with them.
Not to mention F3's !!! hehe*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Genetics is everything, and that's why when you spend hours searching, reading, talking to breeders, growing, and some noob comes in and wants links to all the best sites and grow reports like we owe them something, its irritating, because you said it yourself "all you want is a good deal" so go find it yourself.----------------------- I won't go out of my way to prove what's hype and what's dank to you. My flowers smell delicious and are caked in resin.


I love it lastwood allways telling the truth and no sugar coating nothing!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 18, 2011)

Birdsong. I buy 10 packs. Pop the whole pack. If I see something I like I buy more packs of the same. But I do also buy shit cause it sounds good or the plants used interest me. I also have some clone onlies. I don't do production anymore. I run 2 1000w switchable galaxy ballasts. Straight for the dome. Don't sell any. I love the plant. And the possibility of finding something I like better than sour d. I grow organic. I have 10 yrs of exp growin. And this will be my first time messin around with a male plant. I'm excited about it. Lookin forward to someone poppin my beans and seein my passion. 

Thank you for takin time to read our thread. This is pretty much the only thread on rui I look at. Lots of exp in here. Not to mention great peeps. As for not wantin cz to be over ran by morons I agree with last wood. Shit gets old. U have to understand that. 

Ur an OG fan? I hope someday to see this mythical OG that I keep hearin about. Cause every time someone challenges my sour d to the Pepsi challange they bow down. Lol. I know with all the shit I hear about it,it has to be epic. Well I'm high and I forgot what I was talkin about. Musta smoked to many seeds tonight


----------



## tardis (Dec 18, 2011)

I started out growing from greenhouse, flying dutchmen, seedsman, dna, barneys farm plants so I could see which company I liked best. They were meh, DNA's chocolope was really good. Greenhouse hermied on me a lot and pissed me off to no end killing hermies after months of work. 

Anyway the flying dutchmen blueberry skunk was probly the best from that first grow but what a hard plant to grow for a first timer. Very runty, but the smoke was great. Then I got turned onto TGA Subcool by someone in a chatroom on this site and ordered myself some flav. Grew 3. 2 females 1 male. Smoked it and I was in heaven, I haven't stopped growing TGA gear since. Now i'm a fan of Alphakronik, TGA, Mosca and sannies. Trying out gage green, hazeman, and Trichome Jungles over the next year. 

Like karmas a bitch I don't sell any, I love the plant. I smoke constantly for my severe nausea or I spend the day throwing up these days. But i'll be honest, I love getting high too.


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Genetics is everything, and that's why when you spend hours searching, reading, talking to breeders, growing, and some noob comes in and wants links to all the best sites and grow reports like we owe them something, its irritating, because you said it yourself "all you want is a good deal" so go find it yourself.----------------------- I won't go out of my way to prove what's hype and what's dank to you. My flowers smell delicious and are caked in resin.


you make a lot of asumptions pal, first off im not some noob, second this is a forum, your meant to ask questions, dumbass.

never said i want a deal, said its a fair price, read again. like i said most of these strains are not tested and most breeders and just pollen chuckers so 60 bucks a pack is fair, not $100...

anyway figured this thread was fulla this type shit... RIU is the place for noobs bud, so you better look n the mirror before calling out someone.

this thread is called strain collectors right? you collect or grow? big diff


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Birdsong. I buy 10 packs. Pop the whole pack. If I see something I like I buy more packs of the same. But I do also buy shit cause it sounds good or the plants used interest me. I also have some clone onlies. I don't do production anymore. I run 2 1000w switchable galaxy ballasts. Straight for the dome. Don't sell any. I love the plant. And the possibility of finding something I like better than sour d. I grow organic. I have 10 yrs of exp growin. And this will be my first time messin around with a male plant. I'm excited about it. Lookin forward to someone poppin my beans and seein my passion.
> 
> Thank you for takin time to read our thread. This is pretty much the only thread on rui I look at. Lots of exp in here. Not to mention great peeps. As for not wantin cz to be over ran by morons I agree with last wood. Shit gets old. U have to understand that.
> 
> Ur an OG fan? I hope someday to see this mythical OG that I keep hearin about. Cause every time someone challenges my sour d to the Pepsi challange they bow down. Lol. I know with all the shit I hear about it,it has to be epic. Well I'm high and I forgot what I was talkin about. Musta smoked to many seeds tonight


naw Bitch, im on the west of canada dont see much reall sour d.... would love some though.

i hear what your saying... i dont need any back ground on peeps, funny who people jump the gun.... other member called me a noob right off the bat so i had some questions that i knew would push some buttons...

its not your thread or anyones... its for all members of RIU, and in turn the world... so get over it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

Bird dawg your coming off all rong calling riu a place for noobes! You dont know me either!
You have issue with one person then leave it that way, but no now your calling all of riu,
If you feel we are all noobs then why you here, sounds like your just here to collect info
Then retreat to your other forum! Heres some idvice go back to your grass city or whatever
It is


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

What's the deal flo grow where the hell you been at man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

BirdDawg said:


> you make a lot of asumptions pal, first off im not some noob, second this is a forum, your meant to ask questions, dumbass.
> 
> never said i want a deal, said its a fair price, read again. like i said most of these strains are not tested and most breeders and just pollen chuckers so 60 bucks a pack is fair, not $100...
> 
> ...


Hey welcome to our seed collectors thread where we share alot of info on strains etc.. Before people let you in on places they have to know you first like moving to a new town and trying to get bud nobody knows you so no one will sell to you.. I'm sure once people start to know you you will know all the places people shop at.

But name calling and disrespecting this forum or it's members will not be tolerated.. So please enjoy your stay here and play nicely


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Bird dawg your coming off all rong calling riu a place for noobes! You dont know me either!
> You have issue with one person then leave it that way, but no now your calling all of riu,
> If you feel we are all noobs then why you here, sounds like your just here to collect info
> Then retreat to your other forum! Heres some idvice go back to your grass city or whatever
> It is


chill out dude... read my post again... did I ever say everyone here is a noob? just calling it how I see it... more noobs per ca-pita than any other site... well except one im thinkin of. oh wait you already said it.

Plus if you're not familiar with weed forums in general, most sites do not allow talk of other breeders due to TOU infractions... hence RIU being one of the only place for this info.

I got called a noob just for poking my head in this "exclusive" thread.. so what does that say about RIU and its members?

and regarding your so called info, I have found nothing more than links to products that sound cool and have a hyped parent in the mix. Im finding it very hard to find any real info before spending my cash on new breeders.

Not knocking this thread or RIU... I just dont see the point of calling someone a noob and a dumbass just for asking a few q's... i understand fully where you guys are coming from but to assume such things about someone is wrong...


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey welcome to our seed collectors thread where we share alot of info on strains etc.. Before people let you in on places they have to know you first like moving to a new town and trying to get bud nobody knows you so no one will sell to you.. I'm sure once people start to know you you will know all the places people shop at.
> 
> But name calling and disrespecting this forum or it's members will not be tolerated.. So please enjoy your stay here and play nicely


I hear ya... although I was called a noob and dumbass after just poking around... so i feel it was warranted to call it back considering there was zero grounds to call me names in the first place.

usually threads are meant for asking questions... ive been a member here for a couple years, i just dont post much.

Sorry didnt know this was an exclusive thread that i needed permission to ask questions in.... It would have been fine if everyone said nothing, instead of calling me a noob and dumbass... i woulda got the drift... this isn't my first rodeo so to speak.

regarding the places and sites to shop at... no one really needs to ask any questions we can just read all the info/links/strains you guys spout off about and go from there... oops i already did.... shouldn't have asked basic questions and some background info to introduce myself, cause like you said, its a community where people want to get to know you.... well i think im picking up what type of attitudes/vibes are in this community.... maybe not my style... im more easy going, share the knowledge type....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

CZ = Cannazon (and yes its da jungle lol) >>> http://www.cannazon.net/web/
Sannies >>> http://www.sanniesshop.com/
Gage Green >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php?sid=108af16da4397dbbc7f38c993b547fa8
DankHouse >>> http://www.dank-house.com/forum/pages.php?pageid=1

No pollen chuckers here, nor is it hype. You wanna see it in action?? Hit the link in my sig. Be more approachable and people will respond in kind!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 18, 2011)

Eh. Birddawg It's nice you have so many points you feel like you have to prove. Ego self re-inforcement? Just chill.. the people here are great when you aren't trying to correct them and calling people ignorant right before you spread ignorant troll talk. 
I'm sick of people talking about who the "Real" Breeders are, the "Real"Growers, the "Real Strainhunters. I'm pretty sure we are all real. Yes some people spend alot more time pheno hunting than others with their personal grows, yes some of us have more room and space and resources to run more plants than others, and some of us run better gear and find and share what we discover with the community. This isn't a breeders forum in the least. Any and all information/pictures/descriptions/experiences the kind folks here have had to share are all for your benefit as well as any other normal Joe Schmo/noob or Elitist Ganja Masters. Rollitup aint picky to who it let's in. There is a 99% newbie community... a great stepping stone for people to come across on their way to experience and earning green thumbs. I am a member of several online communities and still enjoy helping peeps with their problems, answering questions, spreading the knowledge of good genetics, and finding info on the newest latest hottest gear going around.. Point is.. Chill... it's just a forum "seed collector" thread. Not the beginning to genetic grandmaster know all enlightenment. If you feel good about telling people how much experience you have or how much you know or how great your pheno hunting skills are.... why not talk to some of the noobs in the other threads. They'll listen. Possibly even ask you if there plants are done yet. Contribute or move on. I this.. I that.. Blah blah blah. Trolltalk..

P.S.

Tell em to check the trich's.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 18, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Eh. Birddawg It's nice you have so many points you feel like you have to prove. Ego self re-inforcement? Just chill.. the people here are great when you aren't trying to correct them and calling people ignorant right before you spread ignorant troll talk.
> I'm sick of people talking about who the "Real" Breeders are, the "Real"Growers, the "Real Strainhunters. I'm pretty sure we are all real. Yes some people spend alot more time pheno hunting than others with their personal grows, yes some of us have more room and space and resources to run more plants than others, and some of us run better gear and find and share what we discover with the community. This isn't a breeders forum in the least. Any and all information/pictures/descriptions/experiences the kind folks here have had to share are all for your benefit as well as any other normal Joe Schmo/noob or Elitist Ganja Masters. Rollitup aint picky to who it let's in. There is a 99% newbie community... a great stepping stone for people to come across on their way to experience and earning green thumbs. I am a member of several online communities and still enjoy helping peeps with their problems, answering questions, spreading the knowledge of good genetics, and finding info on the newest latest hottest gear going around.. Point is.. Chill... it's just a forum "seed collector" thread. Not the beginning to genetic grandmaster know all enlightenment. If you feel good about telling people how much experience you have or how much you know or how great your pheno hunting skills are.... why not talk to some of the noobs in the other threads. They'll listen. Possibly even ask you if there plants are done yet. Contribute or move on. I this.. I that.. Blah blah blah. Trolltalk..
> 
> P.S.
> ...



haha whatever dude i kinda lost you... but you should read my first post, which i got called a noob and dumbass... therefor calling someone ignorant for saying that to me is ok in my books... you like being called names and just taking it?

just looking to try some beans, sorry didnt want to disrupt you little party here.... this thread is funny and the people in it are even funnier... nothing but assumptions and name calling... anyone actually read posts or just jump to conclusions?

anywho keep on collecting these strains and keeping your "underground" info secret while posting it on the web to let everyone know how many seeds you got.

not sure where i was spreading neg. troll talk... i said hi, introduced myself and asked a basic question... and got blasted for it... but whatever thats the best part of the internet, its just letters on a keyboard, use it for info and move on...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

Skunk that firestarters look killer !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

I understand both sides of this let's just drop it and move on.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

Cheers HR your in for the same fire too mate, I saw you've got 2 up & rockin, You get thick indi leaflets then your in for that same kinda girl as in my pic fella.

And keep the love everybody no need for any upset. We all start out somewhere and this is public ground we're all on too. CZ is getting slower but the big fella runs the 2 sites single hand so it takes him a while to get certain things done but we gotta stay paitient. I wouldn't worry about the seeds availability either as members who buy regular are always taken care of first. Just the people who click buy & don't send in any payment and waste time that will be left till last in the virtual que. Thats what the members market is for...
It's gonna get bigger and needs it to survive too, and I for one want to see it grow too...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thought about throwing all 5 in but 2 good for now plus space is limited


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 18, 2011)

Thats my only limit atm... space lol. If I had the room I'd pop all my seed and keep buyin more & more to carry on & on & on & on... Takin cuts popping seeds, harvesting then smokin on trees. It's the only way to be living.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 19, 2011)

Shit me to i need a whole room!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

O your the free loving "share the info type" well why don't u share some info with us then? Where are you buyin all your good gear at for 40$ pack shipped huh?----------anyone who says "do u collect or grow" is the ignorant one. Dumbass. That's like me opening your refridgerator and saying "whoa look at all this food you collect". Ever consider we have more space for seeds than plants?-------------and sorry if I assumed your a newb and your not but I went thru my checklist and you struck out #1. Low post count and an undeserved sense of accomplishment CHECK #2 TROLLING CHECK #3. Claiming to have clone onlys (then why u need seeds)?-------------maybe I wouldn't think ur a nob if u didn't do the same thing every noob does when they come in here "GEEZE Where's all jOOr dank pictars n good deels @?


----------



## greengenez (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> O your the free loving "share the info type" well why don't u share some info with us then? Where are you buyin all your good gear at for 40$ pack shipped huh?----------anyone who says "do u collect or grow" is the ignorant one. Dumbass. That's like me opening your refridgerator and saying "whoa look at all this food you collect". Ever consider we have more space for seeds than plants?-------------and sorry if I assumed your a newb and your not but I went thru my checklist and you struck out #1. Low post count and an undeserved sense of accomplishment CHECK #2 TROLLING CHECK #3. Claiming to have clone onlys (then why u need seeds)?-------------maybe I wouldn't think ur a nob if u didn't do the same thing every noob does when they come in here "GEEZE Where's all jOOr dank pictars n good deels @?


You are rude, and cause more trouble then anyone. Don't want to answer then don't. Simple.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah u would still think ibl means in bred landrace if I didn't tell you otherwise so i rly care what u think


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> O your the free loving "share the info type" well why don't u share some info with us then? Where are you buyin all your good gear at for 40$ pack shipped huh?----------anyone who says "do u collect or grow" is the ignorant one. Dumbass. That's like me opening your refridgerator and saying "whoa look at all this food you collect". Ever consider we have more space for seeds than plants?-------------and sorry if I assumed your a newb and your not but I went thru my checklist and you struck out #1. Low post count and an undeserved sense of accomplishment CHECK #2 TROLLING CHECK #3. Claiming to have clone onlys (then why u need seeds)?-------------maybe I wouldn't think ur a nob if u didn't do the same thing every noob does when they come in here "GEEZE Where's all jOOr dank pictars n good deels @?


your an ignorant prick... and most of your posts show the same vibe.... i dont give a flying fuck about your little troll check list... you sound like a fucking teenager playing in his closet.

this thread is fulla lil high school kids showing off what they got for xmas, sorry you took offence to some of my comments regarding most folks on here buying single seeds and whatnot after I was flamed for asking simple q's and introducing myself...I guess you didnt bother to read back some you just jumped in and acted a fool like a kid would... 

and having clone only's means you dont need seeds? fuck dude your small minded.

I see through this thread you seem to be the outspoken "tough" guy... its unfortunate for you though in a forum with words, being educated and well spoken are the muscle... and im not going to pick on someone clearly smaller than me, so good day... keep on collecting ur single seeds.... maybe you'll find a closet somewhere to pop em.


----------



## greengenez (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah u would still think ibl means in bred landrace if I didn't tell you otherwise so i rly care what u think


And I truly appreciate your knowledge. That's why I rep'ed you for it. Thought that meant thanks. Sorry, so I say it now. Thanks.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 19, 2011)

BirdDawg said:


> this thread is fulla lil high school kids showing off what they got for xmas.


so...you have a problem with a couple people in here and now we are all kids? fuck you bro. no xmas gifts here, i paid for all my gear.

calm down, ignore whomever is bothering you and enjoy the thread.


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

hahah for you to take offence to that, shows your stupidity.... i meant in a hypothetical way... like symbolically? ya dig? 

never meant your mom actually bought these for ya, hahahahah.... wow the reg's in this thread is what makes it so funny.

i cant wait to read whats next....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 19, 2011)

oh ok, sorry for being stupid for taking what you say literally. good luck bro. you're not worth the time.


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ thats cool man we all make mistakes... apology accepted 

dont want none of your time either so we straight


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Dude I've been in this thread for over 500 pages so I know you haven't read enough of my posts to determine my vibe. And I've never bought a single seedx in my life, but cmt is not the one to talk shit about for buying 1 seed because he has PROVED 1 seed can be turned into dank IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING.---------I'm done now, sorry to all the regulars in here for not just ignoring dumbass in the first place


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ your the dumbass who started this whole shitty conversation with your neg. vibes

how can you determine what someone has read on the internet or not? your vibe is pretty shitty dude... jus sayin

fuck the replies just keep getting better and better.... i better make sure i come back often for a good laugh... only good thread on RIU.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Last pack of urkles dropped. I don't have enough $ I'm sure it will go past 150$ but I bid on em


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

oh ya and you think if your experienced enough, a single seed, of any plant dna will give you the best results? its called being lucky and getting a good pheno, and obviously growing well...

.... single seeds are cool and all but i think its a marketing/hype thing designed to sell more seeds. to new growers... dont even get me started on fem seeds... you prob have a shit ton hey? righ on...


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 19, 2011)

I wasted my time going back and rereading.
Last wood never said anything worthy of anyone getting upset over.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Birdsong. Were u calling me a bitch or referencing my name?

As for giving my credentials. U asked for em. U said something about poppin single beans. 
Your assumption about this being a question asking thread is partially incorrect. Because of what it has evolved into. It has become a spot where some of hang out/bullshit and give each other info on new gear dropping. Some of us have became friends over the year. 
You said yourself you asked questions with the intent of stirring up people. Seems unnecessary to me
and I don't get your beef with closet growers? Shit if that's all I could do, you bet I'd be doing it. And I'd much rather smoke some herb outta a closet that got mad love and attention. Then a mass produced no love beaster. 

I like the west coast of Canada. Been there a few times. Too bad you don't have the real sour d up there. It's the truth.
But I do agree with you on the hype machine taking advantage of new growers. I too dislike fem beans. But from time to time I'll buy them if that's the only way for me to try those genetics. Just bought some ukcheeseheads nightmare kush.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 19, 2011)

What up batman. I see the retail holiday season has u up and at em early. Ughhh me too. One more week bro. 

Check out the thread I started on nettics in the community chat please


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 19, 2011)

*What up WBW ! lol
Been gone for 5 months but I am back my friend !

Sad to see what's going on here right now.
Shit needs to stop.

BMan Skunk - FUNNY AS SHIT RIGHT THERE ! lmao
That's all that needed to be done in the first place.


*


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

naw bitch, its a name reference since you keep calling me birdsong... i like it...has a ring to it.

never really asked for your creds. but whatever i can see how you could take it like that. 

i see now what you mean about its not an info thread... thats cool... fuck im surprised any thread on a weed forum has gone 899 pages... blew me away when i seen its only a year old.

not try to dig the whole world jus the punks who feel its necessary to flame someone who just says wuzzup... buddy last wood could said nothin but instead call me a noob, so i pointed out the obviously funny shit in this thread... i hear ya though, most of my comments are just directed at whomever i was replying to, not every regular member on this thread.

word on the sour d...it for some reason isnt around to much... would love it though.

peace out bitch


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Hahaha I did call u birdsong! I'm a deadhead used to be tour rat. That's one of my fav songs lol. Oops. 
Its wake and bake and I helped!
FYI Ive heard very good things about dr.greenthumbs sour d. I've actually seen other breeders speak highly of it. I'll be buyin a pack of it soon to run next to my sour d. Gonna do the same with his g13 next to clone only g13.His prices are steep but who gives a shit if it's good.


----------



## BirdDawg (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ yup same and he's a canadian boy... crazy prices though.

good looking out karma.


----------



## greengenez (Dec 19, 2011)

I just harvested some of the dope, it taste fantastic,and is a really heady high. Still have 3 left in flower, I expect them to be even better.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 19, 2011)

Funny shit them last pages ... when did this thread turn in to this??

I read more than i post i can agree on lot what was said, more positive vibes is needed.. especially from regs that come in here..

Wether you run large scale flips or cfl closets grows - its still only weed .. a plant.. Herbs if you must that just happens to get you high..

I buy seeds /clones - i grow -i keep a few that do well then on to the next.. 

I give away many seeds to a whole bunch of growers some on in this room ,with no questions asked .. i dont really need to know you just read your vibe and if its good ...


Anyway on a brighter note...
For Those who have a cam and can take a pic or two theres a comp running were you can win some goodies...  some mod popped in and ... But im a man of my word for those following along..

heres the link .. it costs nothing ..xmas fun ..

600 Xmas Competition


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 19, 2011)

Shit happens... Whats new peeps?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

so its coming up to that speacial time...the time when its time to pop something new.......so i go thru my binder and i dotn see anything i wanna grow LOL....so i order soem Chuck D and Genius x Deep Chunk LOL i need fucking rehab !


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 19, 2011)

i got my eye on everything cannacopia.

when the road kill skunk x dc came i was so excited.

must have that lemon thai x dc , bubba x dc , & chuck d in the stash as well.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Doc, I must be goin color blind cuz it took me bout ten minutes to realize that ur Av says 600...LoL... 


Now that that is over and done with....

Just got to work (after an hour drive... for a 15 mile trip, fkin Traffic)

The NightMare Kush Shall Be Mine as well as
XXX ( & G13BX)
and a few others... Hmmm maybe ill go with Gud.. and get some Seedism...

Ohh RB i remember you askin about CZ's Cv drop the other day i was so baked i forgot to post this:
The following strains are whats droppin,
JazzBerryJam
PurpleBerry BX
StarBerryIndica
EastCoastRoyalDiesel

Thats all Folks....

Chuck D sounds much better...LoL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i got my eye on everything cannacopia.
> 
> when the road kill skunk x dc came i was so excited.
> 
> must have that lemon thai x dc , bubba x dc , & chuck d in the stash as well.


 I bought the Chocolate and i loved it..its not hard to find a solid plant, i think i still have 5 beans left  If all thier strains are like the CHocolate..then the Deep Chunk is strong genetics wise


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah its a example pic i took for the comp.. Shows you how tough the competions going to be took almost 30secs to get that done..
I know you got something better up your sleave!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i got my eye on everything cannacopia.
> 
> when the road kill skunk x dc came i was so excited.
> 
> must have that lemon thai x dc , bubba x dc , & chuck d in the stash as well.


Plus you get Blowfish x dc as a freebie when u cop 3.... 

Im thinkin bout grabbin Female - Fast Nevilles (NH x (NH x ICE)) 8/9 week.

Has anyone run Female Seeds?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 19, 2011)

seen that cross a few times & i have a few packs of their gear.

i'd love to see somebody run that fast neville.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> seen that cross a few times & i have a few packs of their gear.
> 
> i'd love to see somebody run that fast neville.


Just completed my order and i Passed on the Fast Neville... LoL
Grabbed Ak-48 (nirvana), and Double White...(& the xxx/ nightmare kush)

Ill grab the Fast Neville next time probably...
I came across it while i was lookin for fast Dank, thats what ill be focusing on next round..


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 19, 2011)

im pretty sure i have some fast nevilles...or i may have traded it away...

fuck...mandalope and yo mama are both officially male...the yo mama is a little too lanky for me so i'll be killin him off for sure, really wanted a female outta that one....but i think im gonna collect some pollen from the mandalope male since its growin lighning fast like the chocolope mother i used...hope it turns purple like the father did too..

spent almost an hour deciding on what to pop last night...now i gotta do it again tonight...any suggestions?
i popped snozzberry, firestarter, green python and strawberry alien kush last night.


*REGULAR*


*AlphakronikGenetics*
 115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (4 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)
*BCBud Depot*
 19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

*Bodhi*
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama (5 seeds)
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)
*BOG*
136.LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204.Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205.Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
255.Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257.Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258.Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)


 *Breeder's Choice*
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)




*CaliConnection*
 15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

*CannaVenture*
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

 *Dank House*
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (12 seeds)
*DJShort*
275.Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276.F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277.Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)


*DNA*
 30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

*Dynasty
*207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)
*EmeraldTriangle*
176.Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177.Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)


*EugenicsGenetics*
 129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)
*FlyingDutchman*
 27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica
*GageGreen*
 104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)
318. Leia OG (11 seeds)
*Hazeman*
312.White Grapes (10 seeds)
313.Fugu Kush (10 seeds)


 *Hillbilly Beanery*
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. Fireberry - WiFi x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
10.Chem P - Chem D x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
11. Grape Surprise (15+ seeds)
*HolySmoke*
 111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)
*ImmortalFlower*
 95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)
*InsaneSeed Posse*
154.Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185.Agent D (3 seeds)


 *Jaw's Gear*
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
*KalimanSeeds*
140.Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141.Rockster's Cheese


*KOS*
273.Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.IronCindy (10 seeds)
281.DeepPhaze (10 seeds)


*McEnroeMedz*
263.Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268.Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)


 *Michigan Bagseed*
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

 *Mr. Nice*
29.
225. Black Widow (5 seeds)
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)
*NextGeneration*
 34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)
*Nirvana*
 23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic
*ReservaPrivada*
 32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)
*RiotSeeds*
186.Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187.Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)


 *Sannie's*
303.Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304.Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305.Herijuana (4 seeds)
306.Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307.Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308.Jackberry (5 seeds)

*SomaSeeds*
 90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud
*TGAand Team Canada*
1.Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3.Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6.Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9.Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
 12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. Green Queen x Querkle Testers (4 seeds)
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)
316. Qrazy Train
*THSeeds*
 25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

*Assorted Breeders*
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
232. Serious AK47 (11 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
252. OGR OG Kush (3 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (9 seeds)
317. Connoisseur Cheesedog (12 seeds)

*Unknown Breeders*
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)




*FEMINIZED*


*Barney'sFarm*
 37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream
*BigBuddha*
 53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese
*CaliConnection*
 171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)
*CH9Seeds*
314.Aroma
315.Vintage 2006
319.Afghan Haze


*Connoisseur*
321.Grandaddy Purple (5 seeds)


*DeliciousSeeds*
 84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice
*DinaFem*
 57. Blue Widow (7 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash (2 seeds)
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack (3 seeds)
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
320. Power Kush
*DNA*
 49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)
*DutchPassion*
 40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight
*EmeraldTriangle*
 181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack
*EvaSeeds*
 82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush
*G13Labs*
 52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK
*Greenhouse*
 42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud
*HomegrownFantaseeds*
 214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze
*Kannabia*
 72. Special
73. Big Band
*Paradise*
 151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)
*Pyramid*
69.Tutankhamen
 70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia
*ReservaPrivada*
 46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (3 seeds)
*THSeeds*
 119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour
*Worldof Seeds*
 55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47
*AssortedBreeders*
 35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (4 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn cmt tough luck man. I really wanted to hear how those yo mamas turned out. Are u gonna pop more?


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 19, 2011)

you know what, thats a good idea. i really want to see the yo mamas too. im gonna kill off both the males and replace em with 2 yo mama. a buddy of mine has crohn's disease too and he said yo mama worked wonders for him so i have high hopes for it.

plus i have a nice lookin kos c99 male veggin right now so i dont need another one atm.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Cmt my vote is either dannyboy or dpd and make more ----------- or bogs sour bubble. Plushberry is a frosty bitch but my plushberry x sour bubble is INSANE. Will try n get some pics up. Its impressive


----------



## taaldow (Dec 19, 2011)

how did you get 1/2 purple buddha seeds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> seen that cross a few times & i have a few packs of their gear.
> 
> i'd love to see somebody run that fast neville.


my brother has a Fast Neville or two rockin in veg right now i belive...i was kinda interested in em to...i got some Mr Nice Neviiles Haze im dyin to run, wanna see how they differ lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

Cmt you are a tease lmao!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

That deadly black rose sounds kill


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Haha everyone catches that


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Haha everyone catches that


The infamous 1/2 Seed......LoL

CMT that list is quite amazing... 
I think if i compiled a list and posted it next to yours mine would Flea in Terror...


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 19, 2011)

i just got a small blessing from e$ko.

all fems.

santa marta (planque's cut) x shiva skunk (e$ko)
shiva skunk (e$ko)
amnesia haze (soma's cut) x shiva (e$ko)

all his fems are made w/o chems like sts via a natural process.

grown, tested, dried, & ready for a cracking.

have some to pork chop on the grill with rice.
if you feel hungry? and wanna trade.

6 to a pack of reg
or fem for fem.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

The amnesia shiva, and pure shiva sound good...
E$ko's a busy boy....
Youve got urself some winners... Or do we have some winners....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

i loves me a good shiva! .... its like NL and Skunk were meant for eachother


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 19, 2011)

let's say these are are for market.

so they are top quality.

*

my dude is doing something new this year. you'll see.

& the shiva is classic dank. 

& these ^ beans were made from e$ko's personal cut. 

"old school shiva" he calls it. already running around gardens in europe.

i have my stash & some of each strain for trade. 

float a PM.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like the Tude has 5 packs of Time Wreck back in stock.. I'm sure someone will care. lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn. Always when I'm broke.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Looks like the Tude has 5 packs of Time Wreck back in stock.. I'm sure someone will care. lol.


Yah the wreck got back in stock 4 days ago....
They might only have ~8 packs left....
(thats so weird i thought you said 20 batman, then when i checked they said 8 (5packs)... LoL
i must be going insane.....haha)


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 19, 2011)

on subcools video yesterday. he said he was releasing Spacedawg, in a few months.  now i can get what i missed on. 
(or just order the same strain from AKG?, i dont think so...)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> on subcools video yesterday. he said he was releasing Spacedawg, in a few months.  now i can get what i missed on.
> (or just order the same strain from AKG?, i dont think so...)


You mean the Laika
(just because its the same parentage doesnt mean youll get the same results... Still Dank Though!!)
NVM... i think i was understandin you wrong... i get it now....LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Akg has spacedawg?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Akg has spacedawg?


AKG - Laika ( SnowDawg x SQ F2)
(*Laika - Russian for "Barker", SnoDog the first dog to go to space)


----------



## tardis (Dec 19, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> on subcools video yesterday. he said he was releasing Spacedawg, in a few months.  now i can get what i missed on.
> (or just order the same strain from AKG?, i dont think so...)


I already got some Laika beans, maybe when he releases it i'll grow them side by side see who's better smoke for me.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 19, 2011)

Spacedawg comin February 1st or about. I love my killer Keeper. Fuely citrus funk. Heavy hitter, little stretch, nice yields. One of Tga's best. Hope they used the same parentage cuz mine is perfect. I hate revisions usually.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I want your pheno batskunk!


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 19, 2011)

*Yo---CMT...send me those 5 Sour Bubble AND those 5 Black Widow ! lol*


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 19, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> You mean the Laika
> (just because its the same parentage doesnt mean youll get the same results... Still Dank Though!!)
> NVM... i think i was understandin you wrong... i get it now....LoL


yup yup.I It would be fun to run them side by side. as well as tinybomb and superbomb.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> yup yup.I It would be fun to run them side by side. as well as tinybomb and superbomb.


Superbomb is space queen f1xf2 what is tiny bomb?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> yup yup.I It would be fun to run them side by side. as well as tinybomb and superbomb.


Theres no way that by buying one pack of seeds will you be guaranteed to find the "TinyBomb"....
So i doubt theyll be that similiar....
Do you have a Tiny Cut?

Although ive never grown them, taldis has...



wyteberrywidow said:


> Superbomb is space queen f1xf2 what is tiny bomb?


TinyBomb is a small yeilding, runt of SpaceJill that is super potent, mega resinous...
Also super tastie, but extremely recessive Pheno...


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Superbomb is space queen f1xf2 what is tiny bomb?


 haha i have the high times were subcool talks about it its a pheno of the space queen its a smaller plant but subcool says its alot more potent as he believe each plant have a infanite possability of thc content so with it being a smaller plant it has excess thc to fill the plant


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

i misspoke its "the best of skunk" issue of skunk he also says its the worse yielding plant he has everr grown


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> i misspoke its "the best of skunk" issue of skunk he also says its the worse yielding plant he has everr grown


Thats true...


Sub
*[FONT=&amp]This thing is absolutely the worst yielding plant I have ever grown; it's a double-edged sword. I grow two of these in one pot trying to conserve space and add to my head stash, but I have yet to get more than a jar full off one plant. One trick I employ is to place two plants in one pot, forming more heads to help yield more per square foot. [/FONT]*

Potency part:

*[FONT=&amp] It is simply double coated in raised trichomes. It actually has so much resin that even extremely dry and cured, the weed seams to smolder in a bowl and not want to burn correctly. It is almost like your smoking resin or hash. I love the way this thing just sparkles in the flash. [/FONT]*


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

im looking at it right now and i gotta tell u altho its a horable yielding plant i would love to grow it and have some super special dont open till dooms day headstach as he also says its absolutly phonaminal (sp)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

But i just cant get over how lil it yields check this:
*[FONT=&amp] The largest plant I had grown was well over five feet with at least six heads, and the total dry weight was 40 grams. That same harvest I pulled six zipps off a JC[/FONT]* - Sub

LoL


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

he said the largest yield he has gotten was off one that was well over 5 feet and had 6 heads he got dryed 40 grams


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

haha jinx........


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 19, 2011)

I meant spacebomb. sry. it does matter, tiny bomb is totally differnt plant. yup.

ok. so, tiny bomb(pheno of SQ) is the small yielding/potent plant. this is why he crossed it with an SQ. Spacebomb{tinybomb(SQ pheno) x SpaceQueen). 

on his new vids(school of dank, and one more), he says that with a long enough veg (make sure its long, like thumb size main stems) that spacebomb yields good amounts.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> I meant spacebomb. sry. it does matter, tiny bomb is totally differnt plant. yup.
> 
> ok. so, tiny bomb(pheno of SQ) is the small yielding/potent plant. this is why he crossed it SQ again.
> 
> on his new vids(school of dank, and one more), he says that with a long enough veg (make sure its long, like thumb size main stems) that spacebomb yields good amounts.


im pretty sure he crossed it with another sq to increase yield but non the less it has a flavor of sour gummy candy that sounds good as hell and the bubble hash is amazing he said it melted under a flame and left no residue or anything


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 19, 2011)

anywho, just would be interesting to see the different strains grown side by side to see differences, and what phenos turn up from different selection of parents. especially considering sub and apk know/knew each other.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Subs not too fond of jay.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone who likes space queen should check out Pisces strain "Vics High." Looks bomb. I'm gonna run it soon.

Honestly tho, I like SQ's heavier yielding Cherry pheno. It really isn't too cherry smelling till after a couple weeks in the jars. The cure really brings out the fruity cherry punch smell. It is also one of the more common phenos to come across. I've run SQ from seed a few times and saw this one most often. 

I'd die for a cut of Vics original SQ.. from what I understand tho Pisces is working with a pheno he says he imagines is the closest to BCGA's original in his current offerings. Too bad Pisces isn't at CZ.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Subs not too fond of jay.


I am. Dude hooked me the fuck up.

I hate the drama surrounding breeder politics... but...

Jay is a stand up dude. He gives and gives.. I've seen it and experienced his generosity first hand.

As far as his work, I've said it before and I'll say it again a million times over.. Snowdawg BX was Fire! Snowdawg 2 looks bomb. So does everything else he has. I am currently running Bandana, Eisbear, & Jackpot Royale. Only time will tell if the rest of what I come across is as good as my first experience with Alphakronik genes. I'm willing to bet it's all good. A good friend ran Belka and he said it was very good smoke.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol fuckin skunk


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Subs not too fond of jay.


So, looking for a bubbleberry type strain. any suggestions? (preferably not sagarmatha) couldn't find much in my search. a bunch of unknowns... 
i should of kept that clone!....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Subs not too fond of jay.


Really last I heard Kay speaks highly if sub... Sub was the one who gifted him space queen to start his breeding.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 19, 2011)

Jay likes sub. Sub refers to jay as "some wise ass breeder". Idc either way. Jay has better deals, but I like a lot of subs stuff, maybe it comes down to marketing idk. I have jackpot royale and hope its fire. I wanna see yours batman how far along is it?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Chemical nightmare and lambs bread beans were shipped! 10 packs of each till after the holiday


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 19, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> So, looking for a bubbleberry type strain. any suggestions? (preferably not sagarmatha) couldn't find much in my search. a bunch of unknowns...
> i should of kept that clone!....


nm. old time bubble gum, next pay check.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 19, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Jay likes sub. Sub refers to jay as "some wise ass breeder". Idc either way. Jay has better deals, but I like a lot of subs stuff, maybe it comes down to marketing idk. I have jackpot royale and hope its fire. I wanna see yours batman how far along is it?


About 6 or 7 weeks.. I've managed to keep her really small. Started under CFLS in a rubbermaid Veg box just because I wanted to start her early while my bloom room was waiting to clear out. Still in Veg. Honestly I don't remember when I started her. 

Just a Veg pic. Hope she fills out nicely.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone seen this... 
Is this The White, with a guess as to the parentage?
Zenseeds...

*Type*: Mostly Indica
*Genetics*: (S1) Krome's Triangle, Northern Light, Leopard kush, pure kush
*Flowering time*: 56-63 days indoors. Outdoors beginning of October (n.L.)
*Yield*: Average
*Suitable environments*: Indoors. Outdoors between 55°N. and 55°Sº .
*Effect /Buzz*: massive body stone, nice pain relief
*Smell/Taste: *bitter lemon, earthy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

i always thought the white was a NL cut ?? i dunno really


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i always thought the white was a NL cut ?? i dunno really


Well Krome said it was called "The Triangle" cause its a 3-Way cross...(mostly kush)


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone see bodhis pure kush x usbeki hashplant?super dank


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 20, 2011)

*Order*:
# ...
*Date*:
20 Dec 2011, 15:46
*Status*:
Paid

*Products information*


Product
Price
Quantity
Subtotal
Durganchitral Code: USCdur
Price in points: 225 
&#8364;22.50
1
*&#8364;22.50*
 


^ sannie order & link to strain : http://www.sanniesshop.com/durganchitral.html

and finally got some jackberry x ko kush as a freebie.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice that Durganchitral looks dank


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 20, 2011)

I think thats Subs MO
Someone asked sub about Sannies gear
Subs reply was I have never tried any of Sammies gear


TheLastWood said:


> Jay likes sub. Sub refers to jay as "some wise ass breeder". Idc either way. Jay has better deals, but I like a lot of subs stuff, maybe it comes down to marketing idk. I have jackpot royale and hope its fire. I wanna see yours batman how far along is it?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Nice that Durganchitral looks dank


Your blue dream looks dank


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks man appreciate it. Hope other people enjoy those pics too. Shit is fire and the colors in late flower were amazing. Might as well be a white strain lol. Fuckin blueish hues with purple and white. Just a fun flower to grow man.


----------



## tardis (Dec 20, 2011)

Attitudes promotion today, 1 free seed sleestack OG when you buy Kosher Kush. Really????? ONE free seed? :/ Thats not much of a deal is it?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure doesn't seem like it lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 20, 2011)

I hear so many good things about the blue dream. But I'm in the Midwest do I've never seen it. Next time I'm out west I'm gonna hunt it down


----------



## tardis (Dec 20, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I hear so many good things about the blue dream. But I'm in the Midwest do I've never seen it. Next time I'm out west I'm gonna hunt it down


Do it! When I went to Cali I told one of my peeps to get me dispensary weed. he came back with a quarter of Mr Nice, Quarter of Headband 707, and a quarter of Blue Dream. Blue Dream was by far the winner (tho Headband was also excelent!)


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue dream done right is fuckin do it all weed. Makes u happy kills extreme pain because it deadens nerves. Almost an MDMA like feeling. Won't affect your sleep makes ya wanna eat you just feel fuckin good smokin blue dream . Blueberry from dj short x haze. Wha a lovely mix


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gotta a Cali-Med shippin it to BK.. ALong with all sorts of diff. shit...

His skills must not be so great, cause everything that should a been that FIRE, was just some good tree (some exception).. Blue dream, Blue Diesel, Sour Grapes.. and a bunch of others...

Makes me wanna experience the real deal even more so... or do it right myself... (Azure Haze anyone??)


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 20, 2011)

ive grown out plenty of blue dream. 

bomb for sure. 

*

current EDIT order.

Price
Quantity
Picked
Total





Seedsman Feminised Seeds - Power Africa
5 Pack
$35.08
1
$35.08




Order Totals
 Subtotal : 
$35.08
Shipping:
$0.00
Total:
$35.08


based on my love of durban poison. that's two strains today with said genes.

here's what i based it on : http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/feminisedseeds/big-bang-2.html

same exact cross made by either feminised seeds (spanish co) or seedsman... they share the genetics like many companies do.

sick.ness.

time to PAB.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Sick man sick


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 20, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I hear so many good things about the blue dream. But I'm in the Midwest do I've never seen it. Next time I'm out west I'm gonna hunt it down



I have a fire cutting of blue dream. The cut is from Cali. It's a fast finisher 7.5 weeks in dwc. No couch lock unless you push it 8.5-9 weeks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

havnt grown the blue dream yet.....but i sure did enjoy the shit outa soem BD kief  shit is potent....has the distinct BB taste..but severly kicks your face in lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> I have a fire cutting of blue dream. The cut is from Cali. It's a fast finisher 7.5 weeks in dwc. No couch lock unless you push it 8.5-9 weeks


Sounds about right for Dro man I always let mine go long so I do ten in hydro minimum and 12 or so in soil  so killfire. Mine turns purple in late flower and smells of pineapples and fruit while growing  during cure it develops the musky smell.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Sounds about right for Dro man I always let mine go long so I do ten in hydro minimum and 12 or so in soil  so killfire. Mine turns purple in late flower and smells of pineapples and fruit while growing  during cure it develops the musky smell.


Wow, that sounds bomb, this was my first run with the Blue Dream. Mine is very haze leaning. Stretches 2x-3x but I yielded 3 oz off a one foot clone. I didn't even top her. I wanted to see what I was working with. She is straight blueberry stank.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea sounds righ for a 1ft clone flowered from there I pulled 30 grams dry outside pulled early off a 1 footer. The best blue dream is he haze leaner. I've grown multiple cuts this cut is by far my favorite smells of pineapple stank fruit in flower and just frosty and dense as all fuck


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just recieved my -----tude------ order of time wreck, star berry, and purple berry bx 

And placed a order with ------cz------ 
east coast desiel
jazz berry jam. 
Shish99
Deep space glitch

On the way soon to be here

-----Cz order------
Generic weed 
Mountain purple 
Call girl
Zit 
asshat
Shit happens.
Shit on a stick

------Tude----- order
Vortex
Tripple xxx
Lemon stomper


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks to the fine farmer for the c99 blessing.

thanks to the fine farmer for the xmas card.

very cool indeed.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

Pooh let us know how that Timewreck goes I want some lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice hellraizer. Who has the east coast diesel? I just finally looked at your thread. Awesome. Got a lot Of reading to do.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just recieved my -----tude------ order of time wreck, star berry, and purple berry bx
> 
> And placed a order with ------cz------
> east coast desiel
> ...


All I can say is yum yum


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 20, 2011)

Hellraizer you have some good taste. That's a nice list in itself. I'm also wondering who has the east coast diesel and is it ecsd?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hellraizer you have some good taste. That's a nice list in itself. I'm also wondering who has the east coast diesel and is it ecsd?


Cz has east coast sour diesel? Now that's new.. I got one in flower now and boy can she stretch.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen any grows for the hortilab Starbud? It's been out long enough now. It's calling my name.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 20, 2011)

Wbw I know they had like 1 or 2 packs of s1 of sour diesel. Maybe hell won the auction?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Holidays to the entire SCT 

Thanks to the kewl ass farmer for a wicked xmas card



Dizzle


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice list Hell. everyone has jazz berry jam right? it was the first thing i went for.

he is a quote from cv, 'Jazz Berry Jam, Is some LEGIT, Straight Up DANK... Mentholated Grape tasting goodness... A VERY Potent Indica... Once people see a few grows of this, They are going to love it.. I promise.. Everyone will see soon enough....'


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't but I like the sound of it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 20, 2011)

Its not East Coast Diesel,
its East Coast Royal Diesel (ECSD x PurpleBerry BX)- CV


----------



## astronomikl (Dec 20, 2011)

I was given AK 47 feminized and some BC BLueberry. I have a Domina Star from last year so I am going to go with these three for my next grow...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yah its from cz but mr c had limited stock so i think it never hit the boards
And it is east caost royal desiel


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah its from cz but mr c had limited stock so i think it never hit the boards
> And it is east caost royal desiel


Yah i posted it up the other day....



jkahndb0 said:


> Ohh RB i remember you askin about CZ's Cv drop the other day i was so baked i forgot to post this:
> The following strains are whats droppin,
> JazzBerryJam
> PurpleBerry BX
> ...


Indeed, i grabbed the BX, and the Diesel....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 21, 2011)

its my birthday today....what did everyone get for me?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 21, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i posted it up the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, i grabbed the BX, and the Diesel....


*You grabbed the PurpleBerry BX from CZ?*


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> *You grabbed the PurpleBerry BX from CZ?*


i dont think so, ive been checkin cz a few times a day and i havent seen the other cv gear drop yet.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> its my birthday today....what did everyone get for me?


happy birthday!

gonna go against everything that i know to be right and order more beans in a couple days as a tribute to your birthday.

(any excuse is a good excuse, at least christmas shopping is done, ha!)


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 21, 2011)

happy birthday cmt1984.

yes i agree with cashman... gonna order beans in tribute.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> its my birthday today....what did everyone get for me?


Happy birthday man.. Enjoy and don't buy too many seeds lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy birthday cmt. My cards in the mail today!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Batman clear your inbox


----------



## JCashman (Dec 21, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman clear your inbox


i bet it's just all the people of Gotham sending him PMs to express their gratitude for keeping them safe 

if i wasn't so tired, i'd include a picture of the bat signal in the night sky. just pretend its here anyway, lol


----------



## Airwave (Dec 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> i dont think so, ive been checkin cz a few times a day and i havent seen the other cv gear drop yet.


I'm sick of waiting for it. I put it in with the rest of my order just in-case there's some laying around somewhere.


----------



## taaldow (Dec 21, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*happy birthday cmt1984 don't get to high *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 21, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> its my birthday today....what did everyone get for me?


Happy B. Day mate, mines next on the 24th lol. I got you something new that I can officially pass on now too ~ Gage Green have joined CZ and I'll be heading up the help desk there. Got first release on way already, we've been in talks for weeks now . And now we're sorted and setup.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry Karma all clear.

Happy Bday CMT.. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I'm sick of waiting for it. I put it in with the rest of my order just in-case there's some laying around somewhere.


Hey if cz hasnt dropped the purple berry bx i think its not going to happen! Some stuff was sold in house i think


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy bday cmt best of wishes to you


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 21, 2011)

May you enjoy many more B-days


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Happy B. Day mate, mines next on the 24th lol. I got you something new that I can officially pass on now too ~ Gage Green have joined CZ and I'll be heading up the help desk there. Got first release on way already, we've been in talks for weeks now . And now we're sorted and setup.


This is great news skunk


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats on putting the deal together and getting to run the help desk skunkie!!


----------



## tardis (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday! May your seeds all sprout eventually!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Hell yea happy bday cmt and that's great news skunky


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday CMT..........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey lastwood seen your wondering the same thing over on cz forum about the east caost royal desiel!
Seen a reply but still cant make sense out of it, did you figure it out?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Bday CMT !


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 21, 2011)

*Whos ready for the GGG drop on friday?!?!?*


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> *Whos ready for the GGG drop on friday?!?!?*


I was till i got a picture in the mail of me running a red light.......


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

U know u don't have to pay those tickets right? Those cameras have been struck down. Don't pay shit. Ignore it


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Also suggestions for a sativa that will fuck my world up not a hybrid I want a satty


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday CMT, and Merry Christmas to everyone also.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> U know u don't have to pay those tickets right? Those cameras have been struck down. Don't pay shit. Ignore it


Really!!!!! Where can i find that info at??????


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

Google it's all over California I can't believe they haven't pulled the cameras in your area. They did it cause it was causing more problems than it was fixing or some shit it was all over the news like six seven months ago


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Google it's all over California I can't believe they haven't pulled the cameras in your area. They did it cause it was causing more problems than it was fixing or some shit it was all over the news like six seven months ago


Hope it is the same here if floriduh!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday CMT!!!!!---------Hellraizer idk what's up with the diesel. ---------skunkie that's great about gage green! btw check ur email foo!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have 6 of those tickets ilive in Socal and i run them fuckers all the time i Never Pay them and ive been pulled over a year later and nothin pops up its a Front by the city to scare you into paying Dont not you *just look into it!*


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh and you don't have to pay those. They pulled the cams off our freeways. Some stoplights have them and still operate but they can't prove you received it. Unless you were served or signed for it you don't have to pay it. -----------but I'M NOT A LAWYER


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Also suggestions for a sativa that will fuck my world up not a hybrid I want a satty


Jack Herer! my favorite! cut i had, pretty darn close to pure sativa. when i smoke it, I'm up for hours. keep smoking it, and i can never sleep... mind altering stuff!!

I hear/read great things about apollo13bx, im running some now


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess Jack Herer is listed as hybrid....I didnt grow from seed, got a cut from local club. It was sensi's Jack Herer, streched like 3x during flowering, and clearly sativa.

i always though Jack Herer was mostly sativa? or the killer phenos just sativa? why listed as 55%/45%?....


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 21, 2011)

sneak peak : double white : white widow (2000) x great white shark (1999)

4 weeks (ish) of 9 , has nice sweet floral thing going on.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Also suggestions for a sativa that will fuck my world up not a hybrid I want a satty


Cannabiogen Destroyer


----------



## taaldow (Dec 21, 2011)

very nice!!!!!


gudkarma said:


> sneak peak : double white : white widow (2000) x great white shark (1999)
> 
> 4 weeks (ish) of 9 , has nice sweet floral thing going on.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Cannabiogen Destroyer


Why Noswag you read my mind lol I saw generic background and jutted in my pants especially that pic on the tude too bad they out of stock. Right now I'm lookin at black malawali or el jefe Thai from kos. I wanna get the deep phase same time and also some lemon stomper if gage drops that on cz


----------



## JCashman (Dec 21, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Happy B. Day mate, mines next on the 24th lol. I got you something new that I can officially pass on now too ~ Gage Green have joined CZ and I'll be heading up the help desk there. Got first release on way already, we've been in talks for weeks now . And now we're sorted and setup.


thats really awesome to hear Munkie! grats on getting it going!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey if cz hasnt dropped the purple berry bx i think its not going to happen! Some stuff was sold in house i think


........


Now time to switch out 10 fuckin pots worth of soil, for new fresh Gnat Free FFOF, Too lazy right now too do any special mixes..LoL

F'In Sweet!! I named two of DHS new Strains... Cant wait for those free packs...

BlockHead Kush - (Blockhead x SAK)
StrawBerry Bubba Kush - (Pre98 Bubba x SAK)

Thats awesome GGG is there...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Kaptain Kron. I'm running that deep phaze right now as well as the shish99. Still to early to really have an opinion but they look great and popped with no problem. I really want that black Malawi too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 21, 2011)

That deep phaze is on my to get list


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 21, 2011)

I want every last kos strain lol and most of the dhs ones too hahaha


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 21, 2011)

I got an email to my hotmail, and thought it could be cz, when I try to read it i get this*

This message looks suspicious to our SmartScreen filters. *

anyone seen this before?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 21, 2011)

here's a killer shish99 photo i found.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 21, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> I got an email to my hotmail, and thought it could be cz, when I try to read it i get this*
> 
> This message looks suspicious to our SmartScreen filters. *
> 
> anyone seen this before?


no sounds fishy. log into cz and see if you got mail there?


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 21, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> no sounds fishy. log into cz and see if you got mail there?


probably right, Lets go take a peep..


Edit: that was a negatory on acceptance yet. But its okay, sannies and the tude still got my back hahah, I just want some Dank House seeds and that firestarter.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

Just came up from the room. The a11 has kicked it up a notch. When I read bodhis description of pineapple Cheetos I couldn't put the two together. Nor could I imagine enjoying such a smell. I see it now. And I like it. It's like an overripe pineapple cheeto. It's covered in crystals but they are super small. Nothing like how the shoreline is frosted with big crystals. I think the colors on the plants makes a diff to the visibility too. 

My aos started to produce pink crystals. Never seen that in person. 

I bumped my hawgsbreath mama in my veg room and sat back to take in the room. All of sudden I got smacked in the face with an offensively skunkie armpit smell. Being a stoner makes u learn to love smells other people loathe. I put a clone of her into flower recently. Hope she smells the same


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 21, 2011)

Ur a11s are flowering? Where's the pics?


----------



## itslogics (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm gonna pick up a few packs again of the blubonic, and sour bubble,...god that sour bubble is frosty and smell fireeeeeeeeee. As well as the blubonic, both phenotypes have a bluberry smell to them, the grapefruit leaning blubonic has a candy blueberry smell, and the satellite 2.2 pheno smells like mashed bluberries...freaking delicious.

Oh yea if you wanna see pics of my ladies goto the connoisseur thread, I'm putting pics of them on there. Gud I suggest you take a look at my grapefruit pheno of the blubonic. Great looking donkey dick lol and frosty as hell.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ur a11s are flowering? Where's the pics?


My girl from the first round of seeds that I think is the pheno bodhi described as the keeper is on day 34 I think. Rotten pineapple cheeto funk. The others on day maybe 15 or so I'd have to check. I've got clones of all. And pretty sure I have my male selected. I'm glad u suggested we cop these. Props. I flowered em super early like at 2ish weeks old. So really the next round will be better. 

Cant find my camera haven't really looked to be honest. Might put some up on cannetics when/if I do. I am also tossin around the idea of entering a pic of the shoreline in pic of the month on cz. If I get a nice pic.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Ur a11s are flowering? Where's the pics?


mines from Joey Weed but here she is @ week 6


----------



## itslogics (Dec 21, 2011)

pics are up of my ladies 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal-49.html#post6812542


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice pheno Diz.. you can really see the parental attributes.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks Batman....shes a real good cut...prolly one of my favs


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm so excited, I just cant hide it


----------



## itslogics (Dec 22, 2011)

oh WOW thats pretty...what is that?


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 22, 2011)

burgandy.  pass


----------



## JCashman (Dec 22, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> burgandy.  pass


i didn't understand, so i rushed over to see if it dropped early 

dont tease my emotions like that lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2011)

JCashman said:


> i didn't understand, so i rushed over to see if it dropped early
> 
> dont tease my emotions like that lol


Rofl"................!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah after seeing that pic I had to check also to see it says out of stock shaking my head:/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 22, 2011)

That girls a beaut dizzle


----------



## taaldow (Dec 22, 2011)

just stop doing that i can smell the burgundy rite now what!!!! it's not in stock


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm gonna try to practice self control and wait to grab these from cz instead of the tude. Much rather support them.


----------



## frmrboi (Dec 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah after seeing that pic I had to check also to see it says out of stock shaking my head:/


they made YOU a moderator ? shaking my head:/


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 22, 2011)

mid morning nug-ish-ness on a supercrop tip.


----------



## taaldow (Dec 22, 2011)

looking very nice there 


gudkarma said:


> mid morning nug-ish-ness on a supercrop tip.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone interested in testing for Gage Green? https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=609
They are looking for testers. I am hoping to be selected.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would like to, il look into it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm gonna try to practice self control and wait to grab these from cz instead of the tude. Much rather support them.


Im doing the same thing, i wont be able to run them for awhile anyway.. So it makes no difference...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 22, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Anyone interested in testing for Gage Green? https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=609
> They are looking for testers. I am hoping to be selected.


Thats correct mate they got loads of new stuff thats needs test running for checks before release and they like to see how their strains do out in public, sets them apart  and I wanna see those test logs on CZ too please 

Mass love & Respect everybody and thanx for the love, I had to do something knowing both parties  

DankHouse gear is finger lickin fine too... Double Barrel OG 

















And I'm loving my FireStarter too,


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yah i cant wait for my free pack of DHS, Blockhead x SAK...
I got Alien Fire goin right now, there only a few weeks old, but there super strong and healthy. Like Bull.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on the score there mate, I saw over on CZ when Doc announced the winner. You've got some tough decisions to come for keepers outta DHS gear, I love my DB-OG above thats the one I kept and have mother vegging away atm, clones quick and is a stable OG girl. The SAK's I have goin in flower now are looking to be just as good too.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> And I'm loving my FireStarter too,



Oh god the 2 strains I want most from CZ, this email waiting is killing my soul. Looks like straight dank munkie!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd apply for testing but I'm not at my spot enough to take consistent pics lol when I relocate I'll be doin a lot of testing. Plus I'm already testing beans for someone else too lol. But damn it's tempting lol  I'll try another time


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Thought I was gonna win too lmao.. Congrats too that blockhead should be something special.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 22, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> they made YOU a moderator ? shaking my head:/


Welcome back frmrboi. I missed, just a little bit, your staunch defense of most all things Canadian
.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 22, 2011)

wow munkie !

purely on visual... i like the second group (firestarter?)

if i had one square meter & 1000w light what kinda yield we talking about for those?

flower time from clone... these went kinda quick no?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Congrats on the score there mate, I saw over on CZ when Doc announced the winner. You've got some tough decisions to come for keepers outta DHS gear, I love my DB-OG above thats the one I kept and have mother vegging away atm, clones quick and is a stable OG girl. The SAK's I have goin in flower now are looking to be just as good too.


Thx...
Lovin the Double Barrells, and that Firestarter... 
Just makes me wish i had more room so i could pop some more beans...

Hey WBW... I liked your, Alien Bubba Berry, and Alien DawgBerry...


----------



## taaldow (Dec 22, 2011)

touchdown just got my mosca old time moonshine and 5 sweet tooth in


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 22, 2011)

Fckin nice man


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 22, 2011)

e$ko cheeseberry haze ...not grown by me ...he was pic sharing tonight.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

yummy frosty goodness


----------



## taaldow (Dec 22, 2011)

i just pick up 3 clones from a good friend i got og graze & ace of spades & shoreline


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thx...
> Lovin the Double Barrells, and that Firestarter...
> Just makes me wish i had more room so i could pop some more beans...
> 
> Hey WBW... I liked your, Alien Bubba Berry, and Alien DawgBerry...


I thought hard as shit I though I was going to win hehee


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> they made YOU a moderator ? shaking my head:/


Im growing docs sour diesel just for u


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 22, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im growing docs sour diesel just for u


How is it? I think Im gonna cop those soon. Might actually go a little nuts and buy a couple doc strains. Been seein lots of goods things from his gear. Figured I'd take the plunge


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 22, 2011)

^ we should split the sour d

that's all i want from him but if u'd like to go half-sies let me know.

wtf i dont have ace of spades... taldow got 90 posts & all kinds of fatness.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> How is it? I think Im gonna cop those soon. Might actually go a little nuts and buy a couple doc strains. Been seein lots of goods things from his gear. Figured I'd take the plunge


Right now its like 2 weeks in 12/12 i say about 10 days since white hairs and she is stretching crayyyy. Its taller than my bubba thats been in flower for close to 6 weeks now. But from what i seen and what im looking at it will be a nice yielder..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> How is it? I think Im gonna cop those soon. Might actually go a little nuts and buy a couple doc strains. Been seein lots of goods things from his gear. Figured I'd take the plunge


 hes got some decent shit id liek to try..i wish i could fork up the coin for his G13...its just so far out there LOL


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 22, 2011)

Which doc do you speak of?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr Greenthumb.

I really want to run his g13 next to my clone only old school(20+yr old cut) g13. I also want his OG kush and the OG kushXbubba kush. That order will be a painful one lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr greenthumb is right..is things are expensive but if you got go ahead and spend it.I was gifted the sour d tho i did not buy them..


----------



## blissfest (Dec 22, 2011)

I have Doc's G13,

Im gonna make a shitload of G13 S2's, just ordered my .9999 10 ga. silver wire off E-bay last night


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

Santa was good to Batman this year. A new Lumatek 600watt 240v Ballast and even more exciting... a sick new Asus 32GB Transformer Android Tablet. 


Ohhh yea.. Rollitup on an Android Honeycomb.. Does it get any better? Oh yea it does. Ima bang one out. Word bitches!!!!

Happy Mother Fuckin Holidayz to this thread..


----------



## blissfest (Dec 22, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Santa was good to Batman this year. A new Lumatek 600watt 240v Ballast and even more exciting... a sick new Asus 32GB Transformer Android Tablet.
> 
> View attachment 1949835
> Ohhh yea.. Rollitup on an Android Honeycomb.. Does it get any better? Oh yea it does. Ima bang one out. Word bitches!!!!
> ...



How much was that droid? 

I got Jacked at Best-Buy for $900 on a I-pad2 for my daughter, WTF was I thinkin, LOL!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 22, 2011)

I won a sales contest at work. Got an ipad2!!


----------



## blissfest (Dec 22, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I won a sales contest at work. Got an ipad2!!


They're pretty cool,


----------



## blissfest (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone here done any Fem breeding? I have done a ton of research and gonna give it a go come 2012. I have some real nice genetics I would like to "self" and make crosses with.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

blissfest said:


> How much was that droid?
> 
> I got Jacked at Best-Buy for $900 on a I-pad2 for my daughter, WTF was I thinkin, LOL!!!


Oh no... you're gonna get me started... Sorry but you said the I-Word...

*beforewarned the following rant is absolutely accurate and may hurt Apple user's feelings.... *

[email protected] Buy. I can't buy an Apple product. My conscious will not allow it. Even tho I probably would use an Ipad and even enjoy it a little... (as I throw it on the ground, stomp on it, and set it a blaze before hailing Satan.. okay just kidding about the Satan part but still it's an Ipad, created by the Devil.. Steve Jobs.. Rest in Agony)

I can not and will not support anything by Steve Jobs. Even tho he has left us... Still cannot conform to the masses of tech illiterates (not every Ipad user.. but most of them)

I admit my backround is different from most people and I have opinions that may be different than most but they are based on actual factual points that are intellectually positively 100% correct like the fact that Apple is a Cult designed to suck the souls of the living back inside and out of it's tantalizing touchscreen entrance to the Abyss where the Devil himself Steve Jobs makes two completley seperate different piles.. one for human souls, and one that's consisting of Gold Bullion, hundred dollar bills, and stacks of lists of people's credit card numbers. 

Back in the day I was a young cyber phreak/self ordained computer elitist ... I used to be all into private BBS systems, phone phreaking, carding, cracking.. pretty much anything you're not supposed to use a computer to do, I did. I was part of a local 2600 club and would meet monthly with other electronic anarchist types and cause so much mayhem and destruction..Kevin Mitnik, Emmanuel Goldstein, and Marilyn Manson were my heroes. I was a little jaded and a little bitter at being thrown into the world at a young age without a decent stable roof over my head. Being out on my own since 15 years old I learned to hustle and survive. I bounced back and forth alot.. discovered at a friends house this whole world of electronic communication that was mostly underground at the time before the world wide web... connecting to a computer via a telephone line at home to distribute emails, messages, files, and doing all so at 300 bits/second.. before 56k, before 28.8k, before 14.4k.. and even several generations before that... 300baud.. holy f*cking slow. 
It would take a complete minute or abouts to fill a blank black screen with nothing but text.. but you could send that data across the country or globe via sound... the computer would convert data to sound and the phone line was it's means to carry on that signal... with anything new or technologically advanced there is always this blind ignorance that surrounds it a while.. people seemed to take alot longer time to adapt to technological change back then.. now everyone's streaming netflix, watching youtube, buying flatscreen high resolution tvs, shopping on ebay, and making facebook friends. 15 or 16 years ago if you were to put an Ipod or Ipad in some common person's hands they'd be like "wtf is this dang near gadget contraption doohickey thingamafrig?" 
"Most People" are generally tech retarded... I think we are evolving.. they do not seem as dumb this year as two years ago.. but the common person is more likely to pay an employee at BestBuy hundreds of dollars on over priced services and cables that are marked up 1000% in cost just to ease into the transition of buying a new gadget or device. It gives some people peace of mind to spend $400 or so on non tangible extended service plans (bullshit warranties), things like GEEK SQUAD black tie protection.. gimmie a friggin break.. and now my favorite example.. the fuckin Ipad that lets a user connect to an Apple store to DOWNLOAD (copy) their data.. to your device at a charge per download...??? So now not only do people spend $600 or more on the device that enables them to connect to the manufactures website enter credit card data and funnel more money to them, little by little every now and then for years and then after owning the thing less than 2 years.. they upgrade a a friggin IPAD2.. whole new O/S... hahaa the cycle continues... and after paying $.99cents a couple hundred times you now have the equivalent of 20 compact discs but those Lady Gaga and Justin Bieber songs in the "I just got buttfucked by Apple and I like it" playlist can be completely separate from the "I have too much disposable income and like to flaunt it" playlist. Last night I was in a grocery store and some 18 year old or abouts boy here in ghetto town USA were shoppin with his mom. Flaunting his Ipad as he walked up and down the Aisle crankin some shitty Little Wayne song on those miserable built-in speakers that have tweeters the size of a cheerio. They were done shopping and I saw them go up to the checkout whip out the foodstamps and take home those T-bone steaks courtesy of societies tax dollars. But they were stuntin! Ipad at the grocery store.. Little Wayne and Angus Beef... RAAAWWRR! 

I use computers now for many things. Obtaining Cannabis Genetics Even!

But having a toy that costs so much money just to have it's real full purpose be a means and way to organize "MEDIA" that is getting pumped and funneled from the SAME COMPANY that MAKES IT'S OWN STOREFRONT at however many cents or dollars at a time, over and over and over.. Ohh and you ever try to SYNC an IPAD or IPOD to a new computer that has a fresh new copy of ITunes installed with an Empty library? It will conveniently automatically delete every file you have on your device to match that empty library! Then you can pay for it all over again.. what fun!
Did I mention I hate Apple. Okay I'm done now.

Androids let you completely customize the device. Download transfer anything you want from anywhere. Most have MicroSD slots.. USB transfer from a folder to the device a breeze, no need to open a stupid Storefront Itunes software package just to add movies or music or anything to your device. They cost less, perform better if you buy the right tablet... Completely Superior in every way. Android is to Apple what Bodhi is to Greenhouse Seed Co... way better.

Okay so sue me I was almost done. =P

Ohh and I HATE Apples .MOV file format. Sucks ass. Who uses that shit? No flash either. Meh.

Edit: Karma.. Sell it while you still can! & then buy a Tegra2 Honeycomb Tablet.. You don't have to join the collective!! Hahaa


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Anyone here done any Fem breeding? I have done a ton of research and gonna give it a go come 2012. I have some real nice genetics I would like to "self" and make crosses with.


Theres a great thread on here where a guy goes from start to finish even makes the colloidiall.. Ill find it for you...

Batman i gotta go buy a tablet tomorow, i was going to get the Toshiba (thrive 16gb) powered by honeycomb is it a good one?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Anyone here done any Fem breeding? I have done a ton of research and gonna give it a go come 2012. I have some real nice genetics I would like to "self" and make crosses with.


Do you mean breeding with a Fem Mom or Reversing a Female to collect pollen?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

Im sure this it it...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/387589-producing-feminised-seeds-using-colloidal.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im sure this it it...
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/387589-producing-feminised-seeds-using-colloidal.html


Very popular method of breeding these days. I've thought about it. The idea of using a female specifically a winner pheno like my Space Princess to pollinate another keeper sure sounds appealing. I've read it is assumed fem plants are more hermie prone but IDK if I believe that because I have not experienced that first hand. The only herm experiences I have ever had were one time with Elite Genetics Ultimate Moondawg (Ultimate Chemdawg x Old time Moonshine) and recently with Jacks Cleaner (I hear it's genetic). The fems I have done in the past never hermd.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 22, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Do you mean breeding with a Fem Mom or Reversing a Female to collect pollen?


Selfing and crossing female plants using CS, could be kinda fun


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Theres a great thread on here where a guy goes from start to finish even makes the colloidiall.. Ill find it for you...
> 
> Batman i gotta go buy a tablet tomorow, i was going to get the Toshiba (thrive 16gb) powered by honeycomb is it a good one?


Yes the Thrive sure is.

My top 7 Tablet picks.. Rated on Performance and Considering Value (Cost $$) - Most bang for your buck
Based on Extensive Research..

1. Asus Transformer Prime (not out yet but due in stores literally any day now)
2. Asus Transformer (non-prime)
3. Samsung Galaxy 10.1 (latest version)
4. Toshiba Thrive
5. Sony Tablet "S"
6. Lenovo Ideapad K1 or Lenovo Thinkpad Tablet 
7. Motorola Xoom


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

~late 90's kicked off AOL for life....
General Tomfoolery , Cerver Host.... Oops (f*k dem anyway)
Stopped exploring computers, my brother continued on to build his own damn IT business.. MEGA-Cake.. LOL
(Phreakin was fun too...LoL)


Guess ill grab the Asus..Thx...
When i was using them i thought the Samsung was faster, but its just too much money...


----------



## blissfest (Dec 22, 2011)

Im really wanting to "self" my jackpot royale pheno, she is a serious frost machine, that yields a ton, took 9 1/2 oz's off her from seed in a 5 gal.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 22, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Im really wanting to "self" my jackpot royale pheno, she is a serious frost machine, that yields a ton, took 9 1/2 oz's off her from seed in a 5 gal.


Then yes it is of the utmost importance that you do this.....
and since my heartfelt words of motivation pushed you towards the finish line..
I believe im well deserving of some Bliss Fem Beans!!


----------



## taaldow (Dec 22, 2011)

yo i got the toshiba thrive [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*hot off the street for $200 to days ago *[/FONT]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

okay my first post on the asus android tablet. pretty slick i must admit. 

saw that the Tude ran out of Timewreck allready. that didn't last long. i figured this morning i was gonna grab a pack. maybe instead the gage green drop at CZ is where my future path will lead me. i really want that mosca blue fin but $125 a pack plus shipping? that's what i just paid for a 600w lumatek ballast on ebay.


dude must think he's Rez. even subcools stuff doesnt cost that much. probably more stable too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yah i think 125$ is to much theres tons of great stuff for less


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting rant batman. I know less than shit about tech stuff. ESP with my recent stint cause of the piece of shit rats. Mutherfuckers. So I admit I like apple cause it's easier for me to use. Plus I have an iPhone. So it's appealing cause of the obvious. Plus it was between that and a xbox360(girl got me one for Xmas) or an iPhone4s(^^). Not 100% if I'll keep it or sell it. I don't even have it yet. I don't want to be turned into a human centipad so there is that. I did just buy my girl a toshiba laptop for Xmas. So we really don't need a tablet. Not sure what I'll do. Either way it was a sweet bonus on top of my reg bonus this month. All just for doing my job. First job I've had in I think 9 yrs? Fuck the man and fuck rats. Lol

Edit: and I wasn't living off of welfare either! Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i think 125$ is to much theres tons of great stuff for less


That u are right tons of dank for half the price..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 22, 2011)

lol karma. diggin the southpark reference. that's great tho about your bonus. i bust my ass this time of year but with a declining economy the pay has been also declining over recent years.

i used to spend over a hundred a pack if i really wanted it bad enough. bodhiseeds purplemoonshine was way up there..$150 i think. outlaw seeds were also pricey. miss that dude. ohh well... hope the Zon becomes what Breedbay used to be for me. i miss the great deals and genetics.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

yea some gear is just way to expensive..not that im a cheap bastard but i mean think about it. The breeder is cranking out 1000's of seeds each run if he wants, i dotn care how much research or time went into a strain , its just not worth that much to me. Breeding is dedication and never ending knowledge, the breeders who think they are soem type of god and charge acordingly arnt true breeders to me.....a guy who puts just as much work into his gear and sells it for around $50 is the real deal IMHO....fuck i prolly gave away 2 grand in C99 this year, but seeing soemone enjoy my gear is worth more than the $75-100 people want for a pack  


jus my 2 cents


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yea some gear is just way to expensive..not that im a cheap bastard but i mean think about it. The breeder is cranking out 1000's of seeds each run if he wants, i dotn care how much research or time went into a strain , its just not worth that much to me. Breeding is dedication and never ending knowledge, the breeders who think they are soem type of god and charge acordingly arnt true breeders to me.....a guy who puts just as much work into his gear and sells it for around $50 is the real deal IMHO....fuck i prolly gave away 2 grand in C99 this year, but seeing soemone enjoy my gear is worth more than the $75-100 people want for a pack
> 
> 
> jus my 2 cents


I agree with you 1000 percent on all accounts.


----------



## tardis (Dec 23, 2011)

Gage Green Sun Maden and burgundy are in stock!!!! I Got mine did you get yours?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

I got a 10 pack of the sun madian but il wait to get burgandy and another sun pack from the cz just dont want to miss
The cz drop


----------



## JCashman (Dec 23, 2011)

tardis said:


> Gage Green Sun Maden and burgundy are in stock!!!! I Got mine did you get yours?


just saw that myself. grabbed burgandy, and TGA Plushberry. wanted the Sun Maden, Kaliman Cheese, more mosca gear, and others, but you know... christmas


it's so damned hard not to get all buck wild and order a ton of beans. would have gotten the Sun Maden if Plushberry was soldout. was so upset that i missed the leia OG drops that i couldnt risk missing this.

good luck pals!


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 23, 2011)

score! so happy! and now poor.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 23, 2011)

Burgundy Gone.........


----------



## taaldow (Dec 23, 2011)

i got my burgundy like 4 hour ago  and now i'am flat line


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 23, 2011)

Jus popd 3/15 Purple Dream beans... Crossing my fingers for a nice female!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Hehehehe I think I'll watch this one what's the purple daddy used?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Or do you not have a journal of them goin?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont have a journal going prolly post it in the connoisseur thread... I know its a purple indica but as soon as i get this p.m ill get back to you on lineage.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Shweeeet  more purple in blue dream couldn't be bad lol I'm gonna do a sour Cross with mine either using a male from DNAs sour d or one from a pack of super sour dawgs  lots of awesome diesel in there


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Shweeeet  more purple in blue dream couldn't be bad lol I'm gonna do a sour Cross with mine either using a male from DNAs sour d or one from a pack of super sour dawgs  lots of awesome diesel in there


Jus sayn super sour dream makes my mouth water lol


----------



## bloodstone (Dec 23, 2011)

I wish that sun maiden was in a 5 pack


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Shit it's in a ten pack WHERE!!! lol I thought it only came in fives.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Jus sayn super sour dream makes my mouth water lol


Concur I so hopin for a male outta those super sour dawgs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

On cz it will be a five pack but on the tude it was a 10 pack


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Arg fuck man lol wtf -_- rofl give me ten packs on cz


----------



## tardis (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm surprised that sun maiden is still in stock!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was so surprised just now that i almost copped sun maiden... Then i remembered that im waiting for the cz drop.. 
Whoo that was close...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 23, 2011)

It's been so hard not copping those from the tude. Waitin for cz.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Hehehehe I think I'll watch this one what's the purple daddy used?


Humboldt kush x Grandaddy purp clone


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Hehehe interesting indeed  cz drop will be sold out instantly cuz we all waited for cz lol hahahaha


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Hehehe interesting indeed  cz drop will be sold out instantly cuz we all waited for cz lol hahahaha


LoL... ittl up nd gone in a flash.... errybody ill b like.. Wherd they go?

Out to HD to cop a storage tote some wood, & some screens to make a curin box... Sounds like fun to me...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Hahahaha  nice


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 23, 2011)

I've secured the whole line from Gages new line up as well as *ALL* the upcoming new Grape Stomper X's too!! Cannazon is getting the whole lot!!!!. I've been approached to run a lot more of the UK side of GG seed sales now and I've accepted the job too. I'm gonna make sure these seeds get more availability even if it kills me lol.
This quality needs out and is gonna take the scene over quickly. The new gear will blow your mind too as well as the established lines, pepe le dank & le chem are hugely underlooked belters. 
Oh and just for the record I've found my new Tahoe OG in the form of Double Barrel from DankHouse , strong & easy plant overall to grow, hits harder, tastes better and finishes much quicker too. And for a 3rd of the price too!! Cannazon (CZ) gets my backing 100% for the quality there putting out and Sure Fire have some cracking skills too, Shadrack is a top fella and is the UK's answer to OG Raskal but without the ego lol. 

A Revolution has started and the change is coming!!!! Get behind these guys and show our support and the futures gonna be more than bright imo


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 23, 2011)

Good shit skunky let us know when they drop man I needs me some gage gear and I like cz I wanna be able to just shop there lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 23, 2011)

I Will do fella, the first lot is inbound and as soon as MrC gets his mail he can get them up, but they are on the way. If you missed Burgundy, they're in with this first drop too. But the Post Office in the UK is closed now till after Boxing day, so there may be a little wait till mail can be colected and such if they're not there today...  
Sucks big time I know but tis the season to be at a standstill lol. After Jan 2nd everything runs back to normal after the Xmas postal rush.


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 23, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've secured the whole line from Gages new line up as well as *ALL* the upcoming new Grape Stomper X's too!! Cannazon is getting the whole lot!!!!. I've been approached to run a lot more of the UK side of GG seed sales now and I've accepted the job too. I'm gonna make sure these seeds get more availability even if it kills me lol.
> This quality needs out and is gonna take the scene over quickly. The new gear will blow your mind too as well as the established lines, pepe le dank & le chem are hugely underlooked belters.
> Oh and just for the record I've found my new Tahoe OG in the form of Double Barrel from DankHouse , strong & easy plant overall to grow, hits harder, tastes better and finishes much quicker too. And for a 3rd of the price too!! Cannazon (CZ) gets my backing 100% for the quality there putting out and Sure Fire have some cracking skills too, Shadrack is a top fella and is the UK's answer to OG Raskal but without the ego lol.
> 
> A Revolution has started and the change is coming!!!! Get behind these guys and show our support and the futures gonna be more than bright imo


Sounds real good munkie -i see my first CZ order coming ... These are going to sell out though like Jk says seems like everybodys waitin on theese GG beans...

Grape stomper X --count me in on them ..like 100% confirmed right now.. can i send the cash now  .. 

Nice to see things working out for ya anyway sk#.. 
eace:


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 23, 2011)

Fucking missed out on the gage green beans.
Oh well thats my fucking luck which is none at all.
Fucking hate my life alot ,everyone have a fucking merry christmas.......


----------



## JCashman (Dec 23, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Fucking missed out on the gage green beans.
> Oh well thats my fucking luck which is none at all.
> Fucking hate my life alot ,everyone have a fucking merry christmas.......


i think they are still yet to drop on cz from what i read here.

and in brighter news, i was crying to a buddy about how i was thrilled to grab burgandy and plushberry, but sad faced over not getting Sun Maiden and Kalimans (50% off) Cheese. and because hes such a great friend, he grabbed them and said i could just pay him back after the holidays.

God bless awesome friends, for real


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 23, 2011)

Skunk could you help me get in CZ, I fell like I'm missing out on alot!!

Want the Dankhouse, and Burgundy sold out all too fast on the tude


----------



## JCashman (Dec 23, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Skunk could you help me get in CZ, I fell like I'm missing out on alot!!
> 
> Want the Dankhouse, and Burgundy sold out all too fast on the tude



dude, Burgandy sold out in 5 hours. knowing the tudes times zones i decided to play it safe and pull an all nighter, checking every hour, and by 3am i saw they were there so i grabbed. then i see a post by mindmelted 5.5 hours later saying it was sold out. i even texted my buddy to grab a pack but by the time he woke up and saw it, they were gone 

but all that being said, and thanks to that buddy, i got Burgandy, Sun Maden, Kaliman Cheese#1, and Plushberry all on the way.. i dont think i could have ended the year any better. still curious on that Kosher Kush as well as that Nightmare Kush though. if i could get one more pack in 2011 though, itd be that Nightmare. Kromes the white cut S2s.. how can u go wrong?

<3


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol I was up, Ready to buy beans, but then my Visa gift card I had wast enough, so I went to 7/11 got another card, got home, BAM seeds were sold out, needless to say I was pissed.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 23, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Lol I was up, Ready to buy beans, but then my Visa gift card I had wast enough, so I went to 7/11 got another card, got home, BAM seeds were sold out, needless to say I was pissed.


oh man... thats horrible. i was honestly worried about the same thing, and my prepay was empty, so i just used what i had, and will just have to watch for fraud i guess 

and fun edit- my card was declined the first time and my bank called to confirm "recent suspicious activity" on my account. told them it was all good, that its a euro clothing store and gift shop, and then problem solved. now just gotta play the waiting game.

one more edit - i remember when the Leia OG dropped, it sold out, but then came back briefly. i dunno if there was two drops, or if the tude thought they were out and found more, i dunno. but hopefully they will get at least 1 more restock on that burgandy. still cant believe how fast it went


----------



## Airwave (Dec 23, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Skunk could you help me get in CZ, I fell like I'm missing out on alot!!
> 
> Want the Dankhouse, and Burgundy sold out all too fast on the tude


If you want to get into the super elite, super secret, secret organisation, otherwise known as CZ. You must first be initiated.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 23, 2011)

LoL........


----------



## JCashman (Dec 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> If you want to get into the super elite, super secret, secret organisation, otherwise known as CZ. You must first be initiated.


does it require any blood oaths?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 23, 2011)

JCashman said:


> does it require any blood oaths?


I can't tell you. It's a secret.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 23, 2011)

Got my HighLife package today...
BlackRose and
AK x Misty Freebie

Great ppl over there at HL... Nice to see there a place to scoop up Heaths Genetics...
Gunna grab V3 next...

LoL...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 23, 2011)

Re-register and put my username in as ref if it asks for one fella. Cannazon is public ground but run by one fella single hand so it takes him time to get things done overthere. Nettics is on lockdown unless you know one of the elites as they just changed the rules for new members, due to a few bad eggs in the past ruining it for the rest of us from what I read there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

That suck to hear skunk some people


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone, i really appreciate the tribute purchases as well 

im glad i held out on the ggg gear...had burgundy and sun maiden in my cart but decided to stick with cz.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 23, 2011)

Damn my $$ for blazing blies I sent almost a month ago hasn't showed up.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 23, 2011)

Just bought a pack of OGR's "Fire Alien Kush" off CC 

I know Raskal has a serious ego and all, but I couldn't resist, LOL!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 23, 2011)

Ur shunned


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 23, 2011)

1) nug ish ness

2) berries say yum!

3) plushberry

4) chocolate mind melt : 12 days into flower


----------



## JCashman (Dec 23, 2011)

Airwave said:


> I can't tell you. It's a secret.


that was a test. and you passed!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey my fellow collectors. Hope everything is good I'm officially starting a grow log on grape stomper og 4d x Jo og aka Ny og all are welcome to watch the progress and comment or make suggestions. I just started it but I will upload pics i have 4 going now but i popping 6 -8 more real soon...heres the link i hipe to see all of you there happy holidays all

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/497687-gage-green-genetics-test-grow.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Il swing by wyte


----------



## blissfest (Dec 23, 2011)

I will grow some Gage Green gear someday, it looks killer!! 

But fuck? I have a shitload of gear already, LOL!!! 

I can only grow so many fucking plants at a time, and I like to run the keepers I find more than once.

I want to fill a pole-barn or warehouse with plants someday, run 30-40 fuckin K, LMAO!!! But jail sucks, so im gonna stay legal for now


----------



## HungryMan420 (Dec 23, 2011)

Man that Burgandy looks kill But the Sum Maiden Looks Way more Frostyer and i bet the Phenos are Kill!!! Thats going to be my for sure buy! Good job Gage Geen Killin it hard!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

here we go...just did a little photo shoot.

since everyone was talkin about foxtails before...i figured i'd pull out the ChemD nug i've been saving cuz it looks like it's giving the middle figure..








here is a shot of my grape stomper bx by gage green







and here is a shot of the tga (dioxide) tester, green queen x querkle...she leaves me speechless...(i posted more shots in skunk's seed freaks journal)


----------



## taaldow (Dec 23, 2011)

she look like she is going to be fire dam!!! that dioxide i need those


----------



## blissfest (Dec 23, 2011)

That tga purple girl is hot dude, make some S1's and send some my way, LOL!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

hey cmt looks super fire!! but in that pic about the halfway down the kola is that a nanner? maybe im tripping lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks guys.

dioxide made those...not subcool.

didnt wanna do any breeding since they are just testers...not without dioxides permission anyway.

lol hell...i thought it was a nanner too at first, but its not, the pistil clusters are a orangish/yellow color when they start out....freaked me out at first, looked like she was covered in nanners at first glance.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 23, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/360886-dr-greenthumbs-sour-diesel-grow.html

^ karmas a bitch


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

thats good cuz that some crazy fire and a mush have as soon as it hit the market


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 23, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thats good cuz that some crazy fire and a mush have as soon as it hit the market


yeah i hope they release it. i have 4 beans left...gonna pop em as soon as i can and make f2's (if possible) just in case they scrap that project.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 23, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i hope they release it. i have 4 beans left...gonna pop em as soon as i can and make f2's (if possible) just in case they scrap that project.


that real good to hear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2011)

I posted some ecsd pics of my girl now in my thread.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 23, 2011)

what a nice pork chop that ecsd would make... perfect for my grill.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2011)

I think anyone's grill for that matter. She is looking pretty and is a real big plant . I can't wait for the buds to start fattening up I might have to stake it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 23, 2011)

Dioxide makes all of tgas good shit


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 24, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Skunk could you help me get in CZ, I fell like I'm missing out on alot!!
> 
> Want the Dankhouse, and Burgundy sold out all too fast on the tude


Yes please skunkmunkie, please ask the dude at cz to get on the authorizations, I applied there the day you put the info up on the ggg site and I still haven't got the 2nd email allowing me access to everything... 

I was able to get the burgundy and sun maiden but it looks like they have some dank stuff on cz, + a backup plan for limited releases is always good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2011)

mr c very busy dude man it took a week for my secound email


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 24, 2011)

cool, I'll be patient


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey everybody, long time no see. Just wanted to wish everybody a happy holiday season and hopefully I'll start growing again sometime next year. Shit, after seeing the pics on this page I might have to pop some before then even.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey pipe! Merry xmas! Yea tis the season for dank..--------batman skunk, do u know if dioxide is online anywhere? He would be a cool dude to know. I'm sure he has to do other projects that are kickass but never make it to TGA store.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah well he runs 2 growing websites, 1 of which EVERY SINGLE PACK sold goes thru his hands, plus all the other deals he plans an etc. He WILL have to get more help eventually. Or something, idk what his plans are but I would hate to see him "burnout" and ditch us.


hellraizer30 said:


> mr c very busy dude man it took a week for my secound email


----------



## taaldow (Dec 24, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*MERRY XMAS! TO ALL!!!!!!!

*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## JCashman (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas seed collectors 

ps- Plushberry and Sun Maden are both still available at the tude, go get them if u deserve a last min xmas present


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas seed collectors!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow collectors have a safe ad happy one.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone..
Stay safe and Stoned...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone..
> Stay safe and Stoned...


 thanks, and i think i can see your nipples mind... lol... thanks mm, your a good friend ...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks, and i think i can see your nipples mind... lol... thanks mm, your a good friend ...


Cool you got it in time.......


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe its already been said enuff...
But what the hell..
Happy Holidays to all yall...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 24, 2011)

What up pipe? Good to see u around. Stay up bro


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> What up pipe? Good to see u around. Stay up bro


 yah, it's always nice to see pipe, i for one have missed him in his absence.. pipes good peps all around...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Cool you got it in time.......


 yah, it came today my friend... you won't be getting yours till after the holidays because of my lil cc fiasco i had no money to mail either yours or doobs yet, but i'll try and get them both out as soon as i get my new cc issued, hopefully early this coming week...
sorry about the delay, but you can thank the fuck wad who stole my cc for that one..


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 24, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey pipe! Merry xmas! Yea tis the season for dank..--------batman skunk, do u know if dioxide is online anywhere? He would be a cool dude to know. I'm sure he has to do other projects that are kickass but never make it to TGA store.


No sorry I haven't seen a post from him in ages. Not sure where he hangs.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope you all get to relax like I'm going to.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas all. im fucked up...hope you all are too lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

somebody around here gotta do it right.

happy xmas. happy xmas eve.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> somebody around here gotta do it right.
> 
> happy xmas. happy xmas eve.


Reminds of the santa From Futurama...
Always Killing Everyone... Haha
Good Stuff


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

here's my contest entry


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas eve guys stop by my thread it's for my new setup this run and many to come. 

Stay faded everyone. Check sig for thread


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

merry ho ho from the asshole seed colective


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

that you? strain? 

NICE looking yield. Superb structure.

is that from clone or seed?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> that you? strain?
> 
> NICE looking yield. Superb structure.
> 
> is that from clone or seed?


 thanx brotha 

all me ..Apollo11 from clone  She yields well to and no floppy stems....asied from being top heavy lol


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

wow. im impressed. & i dont say that often.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> wow. im impressed. & i dont say that often.


thanks Gud...thats mighty kewl of you ... im pretty self critical about my gear...so thanks

my bro posted some pix of the F4 Pineapple plants in his GJ , he put one in mine to if yu wanted to check em out.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

sure post /link up.

np on the compliments as i'm dreaming a full tray of sluts like that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> sure post /link up.
> 
> np on the compliments as i'm dreaming a full tray of sluts like that.


 My journal you may have to back up a page or two




my bros journal


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

given what santa sent, there is no doubt in my mind imma get the same c99 dick maker as u show dizzle. 

how common is ^ that pheno? look to be fairly prevelant. those cuts turn into perfect space saving nug rockets. wow.

flavor & dankness aside... all i care about is yield, clonability, and fast finishing.

i have zero need for the x-mas tree branchy one.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> given what santa sent, there is no doubt in my mind imma get the same c99 dick maker as u show dizzle.
> 
> how common is ^ that pheno? look to be fairly prevelant. those cuts turn into perfect space saving nug rockets. wow.
> 
> ...


 i just cracked 6 of those c99's as well gud.. looks like it's going to be a pineapply new year, lol... 
i also just cracked a couple of those amnesia haze x chocolate rains freebies from sannies seed shop as they sound too good to be sitting in my stock pile o beans..


----------



## taaldow (Dec 24, 2011)

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*nice yield *[/font]


dizzle frost said:


> merry ho ho from the asshole seed colective
> 
> View attachment 1953858


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just cracked 6 of those c99's as well gud.. looks like it's going to be a pineapply new year, lol...
> i also just cracked a couple of those amnesia haze x chocolate rains freebies from sannies seed shop as they sound too good to be sitting in my stock pile o beans..


 oh yah dizzle, looks like that last runt seed decided to show its head, so i'm 6 / 6 from the asshole seed collectives gear...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> given what santa sent, there is no doubt in my mind imma get the same c99 dick maker as u show dizzle.
> 
> how common is ^ that pheno? look to be fairly prevelant. those cuts turn into perfect space saving nug rockets. wow.
> 
> ...


 the one i decorated? thats A-11 and its the Genuis pheno, so it wont show up in the Cindy line...i just bred the Pheno 3 C99 male to that A11 , i will try to stablizie that pheno by cubing it back to momma.......the C99 leaves a small footprint if you dont top it, if topped it bushes out mad....yield wise its a lil less than the A11 but a mature cut will throw you nice numbers for a 7 week sativa, by the 3rd - 4th grow its boom digity...but its not gonna break the bank lol, its not really a massive yielder bit ive seen it go big on some growers

if you look in my bros journal he jus put up some pix...yul see the colas hes got now with the pineapples....there not lil lol



racerboy71 said:


> i just cracked 6 of those c99's as well gud.. looks like it's going to be a pineapply new year, lol...
> i also just cracked a couple of those amnesia haze x chocolate rains freebies from sannies seed shop as they sound too good to be sitting in my stock pile o beans..


Sofar you , Highlanders Cave, BBYY and maybe one other has these brewin ..makes me happy  

those amnesia haze x cr sounds fuckin bomb!

Im stuck between grabbin Chocolate Rain , Herijuana and popssibly the chocolate mix and the jackberry x ko kush freebz

or

Lapis mountain indica , Chuck d , Genius x DC , and the freeb pack Blowfish x DC



i was gonna grab the cannacopias the other day but never sent my oreder in....im so puzzled LOL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh yah dizzle, looks like that last runt seed decided to show its head, so i'm 6 / 6 from the asshole seed collectives gear...


 fuck yeah RB ! these were bred in the mean streets , no beans left behind kinda attitude LOL

so the 100% g/r stil stands


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the one i decorated? thats A-11 and its the Genuis pheno, so it wont show up in the Cindy line...i just bred the Pheno 3 C99 male to that A11 , i will try to stablizie that pheno by cubing it back to momma.......the C99 leaves a small footprint if you dont top it, if topped it bushes out mad....yield wise its a lil less than the A11 but a mature cut will throw you nice numbers for a 7 week sativa, by the 3rd - 4th grow its boom digity...but its not gonna break the bank lol, its not really a massive yielder bit ive seen it go big on some growers
> 
> if you look in my bros journal he jus put up some pix...yul see the colas hes got now with the pineapples....there not lil lol
> 
> ...


 i'm telling you dizzle, the chocolate rains are super dank, you'd love them, but shoot me a pm first...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2011)

i'm trying to find some or any info on the amnesia haze x chocolate rains as what i was reading up on the amnesia haze is that they have some really crazy long flowering times on them... i am hoping that the chocolate rains bring that flowering time down a lil bit, but if not, oh well, i'm in for the ride, lol...
always wanted to grow me a nice haze as i love me some haze, but have always been put off on the flowering times plus when i first started off everyone said that new b's should grow indica's as they're easier to grow, blah blah blah, lol, but i'm definitely a sativa lover, so i'm going mostly sativa this grow with the ah x cr, legion og sativa pheno, purple berry diesel, the c99s, and some grand daddy purps, which i think lean more to the indica side of things, but that's ok, lol.. i've got enough sativa going on to keep me a very happy happy boy..


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the one i decorated? thats A-11 and its the Genuis pheno, so it wont show up in the Cindy line...i just bred the Pheno 3 C99 male to that A11 , i will try to stablizie that pheno by cubing it back to momma.......the C99 leaves a small footprint if you dont top it, if topped it bushes out mad....yield wise its a lil less than the A11 but a mature cut will throw you nice numbers for a 7 week sativa, by the 3rd - 4th grow its boom digity...but its not gonna break the bank lol, its not really a massive yielder bit ive seen it go big on some growers
> 
> if you look in my bros journal he jus put up some pix...yul see the colas hes got now with the pineapples....there not lil lol



shudda noted i checked out both those journals before commenting.

your brother got a nice c99 yielder. 

your a11 is a nice one too.

no offense but (imo) whatever coco/dirt farmers grab aint shit compared to the potential of hydro/mapito.

we shall see what c99 reveals to gudkarma that's for sure.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 24, 2011)

ah x cr is 10 to 11 weeks with a few longer ones.

look for the choc rain leaning ones.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm trying to find some or any info on the amnesia haze x chocolate rains as what i was reading up on the amnesia haze is that they have some really crazy long flowering times on them... i am hoping that the chocolate rains bring that flowering time down a lil bit, but if not, oh well, i'm in for the ride, lol...
> always wanted to grow me a nice haze as i love me some haze, but have always been put off on the flowering times plus when i first started off everyone said that new b's should grow indica's as they're easier to grow, blah blah blah, lol, but i'm definitely a sativa lover, so i'm going mostly sativa this grow with the ah x cr, legion og sativa pheno, purple berry diesel, the c99s, and some grand daddy purps, which i think lean more to the indica side of things, but that's ok, lol.. i've got enough sativa going on to keep me a very happy happy boy..


ill look to for some 411 on it....i used to hate hazes untill i got older...now i find myself loving more sativas than i did as a kid smokin columbian and mexi. I got the Nevilles haze and Mango haze...and im seriously thining about buying the Tom Hill haze in the near future



id think that cross you have should produce some decent hybrid plants....both parents are diverse...if i had ot guess id say the flip time is gonna be in the 9-12 week zone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> shudda noted i checked out both those journals before commenting.
> 
> your brother got a nice c99 yielder.
> 
> ...


 oh well now yur going to a diff territory lol.....Flo Grow had a huge yield with C99 (not mine) in his hydro setup.....he had a journal of it somewere...was pretty mind blowing


edit

good call on the Ah x Cr info...i was replyin to that and chatting on msn at the same tiem so mine was far behind LOL


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I got all these gift cards, and no burgundy...

Sannies is about to make some cashhhhh 


Oh, and this is from Kaptain K. I had to try my new macro. bud porn for the win


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2011)

just started 5 pack of lemom stompers  and heres a update on my fire starters looks like 2 phenos
and I only got 4 out of 10 god buds to pop ugg shit happens


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah racer I love me a sativa but I do not like growing them.. In fact that's why I'm mostly a indica and a og man I still get heady high and some body to go with it. I love haze that's all I used to smoke before growing. But now I got me a couple sativas in my line up and some sativa crosses.. I made some pre 98 bubba x choc rain seeds they should be done in 2-3 more weeks.. I also have a Colombian landrace in flower sexing.. I think it's a Colombian and so does the breeder being that is the only strain with leaves that thin.. Which one black or gold don't know? I also got the east coast sour diesel running and she looks like a keeper for sure.. The white I heard was more sativa not sure but I heard.. My wifi is about to he chopped because imstarting to see male pods on it.. So I don't think I will let it continue in my tent taking up 3 gallons of space:/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> just started 5 pack of lemom stompers  View attachment 1954045View attachment 1954046View attachment 1954047and heres a update on my fire starters looks like 2 phenos
> and I only got 4 out of 10 god buds to pop ugg shit happens


You should be in for a real treat with those lemon stompers.. I saw a grow with some nice buds from it. Looks like a heavy yielder too. I was debating getting those before I got the mixed gems.. I went for the variety tho and price lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

i decided on

Lemon Grass Thai x Deep Chunk 
Lapis Mountain Indica (pure afghan)
Chuck D ( sour d x deep chunk)

and of couse the freebie pack of Blowfish x DC


if i feel ambishis i might grab a pack of Blackseed from Reeferman to


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey collectors, just wanted to wish you all and your families a Merry Xmas




, hope you have a good one whatever your doin today!!
Stay Up!!






Munkie..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i just cracked 6 of those c99's as well gud.. looks like it's going to be a pineapply new year, lol...
> i also just cracked a couple of those amnesia haze x chocolate rains freebies from sannies seed shop as they sound too good to be sitting in my stock pile o beans..


I cracked a lone Grimm C99f3, an original diesel aka headband x C99, runnin also my sputnik x C99. Love that C99.

Was thinking how much fun it would be to recreate Space Queen by acquiring a Romulan cut and crossing it to C99.. Dynasty Seeds is using Subs SpaceQueenF2 in their crosses but there's a dude named Jimmy from Pisces who made his own F1. I would love to follow his example and make my own. I love me some Space Queen.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I cracked a lone Grimm C99f3, an original diesel aka headband x C99, runnin also my sputnik x C99. Love that C99.
> 
> Was thinking how much fun it would be to recreate Space Queen by acquiring a Romulan cut and crossing it to C99.. Dynasty Seeds is using Subs SpaceQueenF2 in their crosses but there's a dude named Jimmy from Pisces who made his own F1. I would love to follow his example and make my own. I love me some Space Queen.


 i thought about making my own , i know it will never be the same..but hell yeah it would be fun to test em all out in the trying LOL......the goal here is to find the right Rom.

But that Ms Universe looks bomb! so does the caramel the got


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Xmas all!------- killed Rom #2, she was growing male pods and female pistils. The other 3 still look great. The legion og is startin to frost up. All my green crack x burger bud and urkle x appalachia are comin along great.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## laxfiz (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry xmas everyone. best Christmas ever. met my friend who grows for a bunch of patients. he hooked me up with for doing like 20hrs of trim work over two days for him.

Clones
2 Cactus!!! its NorthernLights#1XDutchTreat (Omg!!!!) - lab tested mom at 19.8%thc, 3.3%cbd....
2 Schrom (OMG!!!!) - lab tested mom at 17.3%thc
2 Dutch Treat
2 Purple Elephant (MORE OMG!!!)
2 Orange Tangerine
2 Mango
1 Williams Wonder
1 Wild Thai
1 Master Kush
1 blue dream x master kush

Bubble Hash
1g blue dream
1g blue dream x vortex
1g master kush
1g blue dream x master kush
1g headband
1g sour diesel

Regular Seeds(homeade)
20 blue dream x crimea blue
20 purple elephant x crimea blue
20 blue dream x vortex

[video=youtube;U5yKfmjwIbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5yKfmjwIbg[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> Merry xmas everyone. best Christmas ever. met my friend who grows for a bunch of patients. he hooked me up with for doing like 20hrs of trim work over two days for him.
> 
> Clones
> 2 Cactus!!! (Omg!!!!) - lab tested mom at 19.8%thc, 3.3%cbd....
> ...


Nice clones, hash and seeds can't beat that..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well i opened a prezent from me to me! Was hard to wait to open it lol aanyways it was my cvg order from the tude 
And there was a surprize ! Each pack of purple berry bx and star berry had a 10 pack of mothers mix in it! And said freebies
Anybody know of this strain? I didnt even know it was going to be in there and wasnt avertized woot, ive got like 30 of
Them lol!!


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 25, 2011)

yes sirr. 

Mothers Mix= ECSD, lemon skunk, bubba kush 98 and hogsbreath

Incredible Freebies! probably best ever, depending on how it grows.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 25, 2011)

i think its a 7 pack.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i thought about making my own , i know it will never be the same..but hell yeah it would be fun to test em all out in the trying LOL......the goal here is to find the right Rom.But that Ms Universe looks bomb! so does the caramel the got


Youre Right Diz! Dynasty looks dope. I've known of Professor P from Breedbay for a while now and have seen his grow photos many times that dude really takes his passion for the plant seriously. His line looks nice. I have some Starship BX seeds I still haven't gotten around to crackin but I eventually will. If I had to pick from anything he has I'd take Miss Universe. The macro photos and test grows I've seen look amazing. Very good prices too IMO. A real breeder with real fair pricing. I think in 2012 some of us in here should pick up a pack of Dynasty seeds, each different and pick killer phenos for show and tell. Maybe time it right so we all flower at the same time. Float that shit like pork around the mill and all be merry. Smoke and flaunt Drizzella, Huckleberry, Ms Universe, Starship and Cosmic Kush. If anyone here is down let me know. I'll pick up a pack pronto.EDIT: I take that back.. I want some Drizella!! Just look at this stuff..
Batman's Gonna live a DYNASTY in 2012 I think.

   

P's strains look sick! I think I'll email the dude.

Prices are very fair.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Youre Right Diz! Dynasty looks dope. I've known of Professor P from Breedbay for a while now and have seen his grow photos many times that dude really takes his passion for the plant seriously. His line looks nice. I have some Starship BX seeds I still haven't gotten around to crackin but I eventually will. If I had to pick from anything he has I'd take Miss Universe. The macro photos and test grows I've seen look amazing. Very good prices too IMO. A real breeder with real fair pricing. I think in 2012 some of us in here should pick up a pack of Dynasty seeds, each different and pick killer phenos for show and tell. Maybe time it right so we all flower at the same time. Float that shit like pork around the mill and all be merry. Smoke and flaunt Drizzella, Huckleberry, Ms Universe, Starship and Cosmic Kush. If anyone here is down let me know. I'll pick up a pack pronto.EDIT: I take that back.. I want some Drizella!! Just look at this stuff..
> Batman's Gonna live a DYNASTY in 2012 I think.
> 
> View attachment 1954703 View attachment 1954713View attachment 1954704 View attachment 1954705 View attachment 1954712
> ...


 i've got a pack of the miss universe and a pack of the candy caramel kush batman... i'll have to crack some soon after looking at some of the pix..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

I just emailed P about the availability of Miss Universe. I'd love to give her and my Starship BX's a go around soon.
Someone here needs to pick up Drizella and Cosmic Brain.. we'll run a thread... Create an Epic Dynasty RIU thread. It'd be fun and not too pricey. You can score some of his stuff for $40 <-- As much as any good pack should cost. I bet it yields better and smells better than anything Raskal sells. Probably more stable as it seems to appear the phenotypes are pretty solid in the test grows I've seen.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ive already got a bunch from P.. LoL
Drizella
Mt. Hood Huckelberry
Ms. Universe
Kf F2 x Sq F3
Cosmic Brain
Caremel Candy Kush
Caremel Cough
CMT got Mochalope, and i thinp Starship BX

If i only had the space.... Id be livin in a Sea O' Green...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

the mochalope looks like a porno show waiting to happen

yeah Batman, i was checkin their gear out, the dude seems legit to me and his gear looks well planned and bred....pretty much everything i seen at Sannies is legit from real breeders...not any fuckin BS there and more than fair priced


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Drizella still awesome but i have no idea why i thought that he said that for some reason... LoL
Apparently theres no more huckleberry...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Drizella still awesome but i have no idea why i thought that he said that for some reason... LoL
> Apparently theres no more huckleberry...


Why who said what?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 25, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Why who said what?


I said, that i thought the c99/ww in drizella was Bros Grimm stock (ice princess)..
I could of sworne that when i was researchin before i bought it that i saw that somewhere in one of P's posts, but i think it was just wishful thinking.. LoL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

ice princess is deff Bros Grimm .....C99 x WW


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ice princess is deff Bros Grimm .....C99 x WW


Yah i just couldnt find where he said it again, so i dont wanna write it as gospel unless im 100%...


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 25, 2011)

yup...good memory jkahn. ive been sittin on the mochalope for awhile...they were gifted to me....looks fire for sure. i got some starship bx from seurbidz a few months back.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 25, 2011)

Where can you order that?! Dynasty on sannies doesnt show such an amazing looking strain lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

ha.

you guys.

hate to bust up your party but i had 5 carmel kush in flower from seed ...to sex for a potential mom.
got 3 males 2 female ...both bubba dom ...& SLOWEST veggers in the history of plantdom.

i trashed one for general principal. and kept the other for a spot in the very very corner of my small/cutting plant tent. 

the above is just my experience with 6 beans.

me... from here on out ...e$ko only. 

sick of wasting my time, $, electricity, and nutes all of which is counter intuitive to production.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

wait.
not right.

i have alphakronik "alphadawg" going. fresh cracked.

other than a few clone onlys im downsizing everything that doesn't yield great... not okay yield... not average yield ...only donkey dick type type makers.

1.5 elbows per tray every three weeks under 800w ...or imma die trying.

u do u.
y'all do y'all.

my mission is clear.

i've got a few more strains to get outta my life. 
legion, plush, tahoe, one of the NLBs, & maybe my old friend afghan kush.

fuck these seed companies. i only want to grow shit i know from friends is proper. everything else is collectable if that.

imo, its better everybody play with different shit cause when everybody grows a11 & carmel kush you'll see it will get boring.

& we dont learn what's really good and probably are missing the point of this thread in general... & the reason i put these two chernoybl (tga) aside batman.

let's make room for some beasters.

only other shit not e$ko i got on my crack radar is "the white" & "pepe le chem".

done & done.

i can predict my 2011 lineup now : hennepdesk's SAGE , double white , c99, nightmare kush (head) , e$ko's blueberry , e$ko's shiva skunk , e$ko's lavander haze (head) , houston shoreline (head) , hawgsbreath

that tga kaboom looks interesting.

hmmmmmm....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 25, 2011)

i feel ya gud...other than tga and gage green, ive been disappointed....everytime i pop beans i think of just goin all tga...this cali con pre98 bubba fem i have goin is a sad lookin mother fucker, airy and leafy buds and hardly any resin production for 30+ days in flower.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 25, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i opened a prezent from me to me! Was hard to wait to open it lol aanyways it was my cvg order from the tude
> And there was a surprize ! Each pack of purple berry bx and star berry had a 10 pack of mothers mix in it! And said freebies
> Anybody know of this strain? I didnt even know it was going to be in there and wasnt avertized woot, ive got like 30 of
> Them lol!!


Thats a heck of a deal. If they announced it, the tude would sell out overnight


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 25, 2011)

I have miss uni and more CR on the way but its over a week late. I am gonna contact Sannie but I notice MU is out of stock 
Caramel Kush is back in stock though.



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Youre Right Diz! Dynasty looks dope. I've known of Professor P from Breedbay for a while now and have seen his grow photos many times that dude really takes his passion for the plant seriously. His line looks nice. I have some Starship BX seeds I still haven't gotten around to crackin but I eventually will. If I had to pick from anything he has I'd take Miss Universe. The macro photos and test grows I've seen look amazing. Very good prices too IMO. A real breeder with real fair pricing. I think in 2012 some of us in here should pick up a pack of Dynasty seeds, each different and pick killer phenos for show and tell. Maybe time it right so we all flower at the same time. Float that shit like pork around the mill and all be merry. Smoke and flaunt Drizzella, Huckleberry, Ms Universe, Starship and Cosmic Kush. If anyone here is down let me know. I'll pick up a pack pronto.EDIT: I take that back.. I want some Drizella!! Just look at this stuff..
> Batman's Gonna live a DYNASTY in 2012 I think.
> 
> View attachment 1954703 View attachment 1954713View attachment 1954704 View attachment 1954705 View attachment 1954712
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

seriously bro... when u find a breeder that suits your tastes, setup, needs ...its hard to go back to playing games.

i learn tons from u guys so keep rocking your strains homies.

*

im on the lookout for chimera's "highland mexican" if anybody has that in their stash get at me.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 25, 2011)

Gud, Are you saying the CK is slow vegging or did you correct that in that next post?

Prof P only has the two strains at Sannies. I like how descriptive he is about the phenos and percentage of each one. There should be a law that all breeders should have to do that. Weed out a few pollen chuckers. 

I agree about E$ko. I hit that CR  after a short cure and it expanded my lungs and reminded me of the real Thia sticks I smoked for the two years they were in town back in 75. Just reading his stuff at the forum is enough to convince you that he is passionate and has a righteous soul for growing herb. The man wont send junk out the door not even freebies.

Cant wait to pop E$ko's BB Indica. There will be room soon after tossing male CR's


----------



## blissfest (Dec 25, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ha.
> 
> you guys.
> 
> ...



I almost bought a pack of Carmel kush off Sannie, im not into slowass plants so I think I'll pass, thanks for the review.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

yes = S L O W

i'd reccomend mad shack to you first... even if the high isn't super bomb.

but as far as plant "value" ...mad shack is superb.

clones fast, vegges at the speed of hid light, pro-duc-es mad tons of frosty good dank.

nugs arent hard enough for me. taste is not special. 
& i prefer to get stupid ALL day & mad shack cant cut it. i get bored fast of this. tolerence education? is that the idea.

carmel is probably 100x better than mad shack in every way except its sooooooooooooo damn slow.

holla at prof p & ask him if im right or maybe i got unlucky.

wish he made it in fems.

anyway i got 4 of those beans left to trade


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 25, 2011)

I am not regged at Overgrow, however that will have to end so I can show off my CR mom that has been vegging for 6 weeks in a 10 gallon pot.
From reading the forums I can tell which one is Eskos fav and this is it, right down to the serrated edges.

Cheeseberry Haze should be dropping soon 

Heres my seed collection so far 
This is more then I will grow in many years

Sannies (double packs or more of most)
Herijuana
Anesthesia
Choco mix
Choco Rain
KO Kush
Killing Fields
Jackberry x KO
Eskos BB indy
Miss Uni and Kollosus are in the mail

Mr Nice
SSH

Hazeman
White Grapes and Fugu Kush

Dr Greenthumbs
Bubba OG


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

most def... im on the cheeseberry train too 

choo-choo.

e$ko & i were talking today he wanted to devote a room to companies like gage, eugenics, & guess who... skid & swerve.

he was like "jedi kush ?"
i was like "ah, no"

e$ko is gonna run some stuff i gave him from mr.shapeshifter , you guys , & trades ...maybe this shoreline x herijuana ...maybe something from has_some_sensi ...maybe old mota gear.

we'll see. 

i think mota's chemtoa dragon is on his to-do list.

new year. new things to create & pollenate with newly discovered unique & powerful males. 

for sure, this next group he's making for me/him : shivaberryblue : old school shiva elite clone x a superb bb f2 male

for sure, a room is load with mad elite strains to be pollenated by a super duper fast c99 mega pineapple smelling male.

holding 50 someodd elite cuts, my man is looking to blow up the scene. 

some shit is old hat, other shit is off the hook.

you'll see.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

Gud you didn't like Chernobyl? It was one of my all time favs. Course I didn't run a whole pack or anything, I just popped one seed a friend gave me and I felt like I won the genetic lottery. She didn't yield too well the first time I ran her but was fire. I ran her as a big monster bush and got a few zips but was one of the dankest strains here in the cave. Nice color, smell, taste, heavy stone. The magenta leaves were purdy.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

no!

i put it on the side BECAUSE u rec'd it. 

got two beans in my stash so i can gab a 5 pack or two ...for 7 to 12 ...nice!

maybe ace of spades & kaboom too.

i'd pretty much assfuck your grandma abner louima style, with a bat, for a legit cut of jack the ripper ...the high yielding cut ive seen posted here & there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abner_Louima

i'd love some super high yielding tga strain cause you damn for sure know it'll taste like WOW. 


but until proven otherwise that's like dreaming about how to make a crack whore a wife.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

lol Gud ur funny as fuck.
JTR was IMO a good cash croppin strain, bag appeal galore.. and the high is just insane.. but honestly i don't like smoking the shit because it caused overwhelming sense of paranoia and extreme anxiety. the only strain in my life after smoking it i actually laid down with the covers over my head and couldnt sleep because of the loudness i was experiencing as my heart was trying to jump out of my chest. seriously fucked me up and it just was not a good time. it may tho have been just this one particular pheno i had because before growing it a buddy of mine shared a bowl with me and i don't remember it being close to what i experienced. i packed that shit up and moved it out fast. was not anything i will smoke again. 

if you're growing for others who like that type of heart throbbing boom boom boom nervous racy shit.. i guess its all good. i like to smoke, relax, and drift away to good times myself. to me chernobyl was more stoney and relaxin..but then again i had more of a trinity trainwreck pheno but ehh.. not everyone has the same tastes. 

im tellin u tho. chernobyl is bomb. the only thing that keeps me away from AOS tho is my above experience with JTR. i have no idea how the black cherry soda phenos are, but ima give plushberry a go. subby threw me a free 5 pack.. he's a swell guy.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

ohh btw ima give dynasty a go anyway if i can get those miss universe beans. im okay with slow veg'in. but could have been one particular pheno.. i read more than a couple grow reports and general consensus looks real good. i have plants now that are about 90 days in. still all under 20inches tall. 

check out these babes-

Starship BX






Caramel Candy Kush






Miss Universe






Mochalope






Oh course I also do not like to waste precious time and room but at the same time.. it's a catch-22 because I love poppin seeds and just going through one after another searchin for those special ones. i think in 2008-2010 i popped/cracked over 100 easy, but always threw away the males and mutants and most that gave me early signs of being finicky and not showing overall vigor. Some people like poppin a whole ten pack searching for a keeper, Personally I look at it differently and pop one or 2 of each strain and could be still growing ten plants but could be from 6 or 8 different strains. I find I still find 1 or 2 keepers... very much again like a lottery but a keeper is a keeper and I get to sample/experience a wide range of different smoke and witness a wide range of different traits. 

chernobyl from my last post was from me poppin a single seed. what luck! lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I love my plushberry. I have space jill I'm gonna give a go soon. I have certain packs I wanna pop together. Plush is the only strain I've grown from tga. I had 2 chernobyl seeds but traded em. I have 2 dairy queens too. Anyone tried dairy queen? I heard cheese quake is kinda whack so idk if I wanna try em.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 25, 2011)

i love dairy queen!!!!! potent, smells like fruity cheese. its incredibly funky. havnt smelled anything like it. ever. i have two phenos of it right now, both are about 50/50 indica/sativa.
racey head high at first, followed by relaxing/calming effects. INCREDIBLY SUPRISING STRAIN! knocked my socks off with flavor and potentcy.

p.s. subcool had his CQ tested. like around 14%thc, 4%cbd, 24%thc-a. I have read it isnt so potent, but sub said it gets him jacked. I have some in veg right now. gonna flower soon.

here is my chernobyl.



I have a journal in subcool section. plus, many more pictures in album. Havnt smoked it yet (harvesting tomorrow  ), but it has been a spectacular show to watch this girlgrow.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 25, 2011)

also, my DQ #1, is a ginormous producer. pulled 2.5zips from 40 day veg (from seed), topped early, in super soil, 5 gallon pot, 600w hps, 80-85+ F temps too. (ended up about 1.5 ft plant, with 4 main stems, not very big foot print, but giant buds!)


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 25, 2011)

Hazeman got a strain description up for g13 bx2 and it looks like a FAT yielder.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 25, 2011)

dem ohio boys got some g13 too.

they need to grill up some.

wtf slackers


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 25, 2011)

btw really from my experience the largest yielding and best tasting TGA strain especially outta a vape by far "agent orange"

the downside of AO tho... low potency. i hear the same about the Plushberry. well at least that's what Sub said. Qrazy Train is supposed to yield well. Apollo13 yields fantastic if you get the right pheno. Space Queen was mostly lanky except for the cherry pheno. Vortex and Void produce. Void Imo tastes like shit. Butane and cracked pepper. Yuck.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 26, 2011)

My Qrazy Train yields ridiculous under 1k and steep hill has my back on being 24.71% THC CBD, and CBN were almost minute. THC-A was 2.2%. Shit is potent enough for me. More potent then either of my vortex. Best tasting for me would be Querkle, then Agent Orange. 

Tiny Bomb is a head wrecker as well. Another potent bomb. Plush and AO taste good to me, but I have no exp growing either. THe Flav was a huge yielder and tasted like fruity funkiness but was not potent enough for what I enjoy. 3d taste good, and yields towering cola's, but lacked the bang I need. Its all part of a process to find what does, or doesnt work for you  

But, Do like I do if u will m8! When herbz is not potent enough...cross it with something that is potent enough  IE. 

I took querkle ( which I absolutely love the taste of out a clean bong) and I spiced it up with karma's lost male the SFV OG Kush BX2. Whalla I give you Grapey-Grass Knuckles  

I just recently read something from sub that said querkle tested in the 20% THC range! Just think I spent almost 2k on Rezdog gear just to end up with my highest pheno being 11% TOTAL THC.....

CheeseQuake is another that I love. Great flavor and it will def bang your head. Dairy Queen was another that ripped me apart. Great flavor as well. 

I think the moral here is, spend more time, and give an honest open try to subs gear. If you go into it with expectation ( which are blind ) then its on you if you didnt get woshat ya want. Subs a amazing breeder, but a crumy magician. 

No matter who it be, your not gonna buy a 10 pack and land the holy grail over night. IMO, NOBODY has a BETTER Genetic Pool to draw from than Subcool. Period. End of Story. I have yet to be proved wrong, and I don't think I will. If you take the time to check out his genetic map that floats on the internet, you will see there is a plethoria of grade A genetics to be had.( Call steep hill and ask them who dominates the top 10 highest thc% flower samples there)And they test ten's of thousands of samples a year! Its well documented ( everything he does) and its pure honesty. Sub has been very hard at work, and has dedicated his entire life to breeding better cannabis. I can't think of anyone that works as hard as he does to bring the finest product possible.

Lastly, and Food For Though : Just because the grower thinks the plant reached its fullest genetic potential, does not mean it actually did


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 26, 2011)

I ended up with 2 different phenos when I grew Plushberry. One was really potent the other not so much. The big yielding green pheno was my favorite. It was strong and tasted/smelled better than the shorter pheno I had. The smaller pheno wasn't keeper material for me, but the big girl sure was. Here's a bud off of each:


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Dec 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> lol Gud ur funny as fuck. JTR was IMO a good cash croppin strain, bag appeal galore.. and the high is just insane.. but honestly i don't like smoking the shit because it caused overwhelming sense of paranoia and extreme anxiety. the only strain in my life after smoking it i actually laid down with the covers over my head and couldnt sleep because of the loudness i was experiencing as my heart was trying to jump out of my chest. seriously fucked me up and it just was not a good time. it may tho have been just this one particular pheno i had because before growing it a buddy of mine shared a bowl with me and i don't remember it being close to what i experienced. i packed that shit up and moved it out fast. was not anything i will smoke again. if you're growing for others who like that type of heart throbbing boom boom boom nervous racy shit.. i guess its all good. i like to smoke, relax, and drift away to good times myself. to me chernobyl was more stoney and relaxin..but then again i had more of a trinity trainwreck pheno but ehh.. not everyone has the same tastes. im tellin u tho. chernobyl is bomb. the only thing that keeps me away from AOS tho is my above experience with JTR. i have no idea how the black cherry soda phenos are, but ima give plushberry a go. subby threw me a free 5 pack.. he's a swell guy.


  Good Stuff m8! Hows can I forget JTR or Chernobyl! Im in the same boat with u on the JTR. I just don't go there anymore  Over the act like were 14 thing again. But it gives great homage to the plants creator. JTR will spin your shit so fast regardless if u have smoked for 2 or 22 years!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 26, 2011)

Honestly, I have spent 0 seconds of my life wondering "is this high, or stoned?". I just like when a few mins after a bowl "damn I'm baked". --------- I have no prejudice against raciness or couchlock, I don't understand when ppl say "too much couchlock". Idk I do prefer a sativa high when I'm at work, but only cuz there usually creepers and after lunch I have a minute to talk to my boss and then get away from him before my eyes swell shut.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 26, 2011)

tried a little searching on here ..... anyone tried growing out any of Rev's KOS. just curious how his beans are since i read so much about his methods. I'd love to find some of the Blue Rhino 1947.... also a friend of mine grabbed up some bag seed from venice italy she said seemed to have some sativa type traits...... unfortunately i can't grow at the moment but i'm trying to acquire some genetics for the day i can start up again ....also ...
anyone have know where to pick up the swiss alpine seed bank seeds????? sorry if i'm asking questions that have already been answerd... it's early and my brain can't absorb all the search options ....either way ...cheers seed whores!!!!!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hazeman got a strain description up for g13 bx2 and it looks like a FAT yielder.


I heard it was a pacific cut hybrid.
Looks like my source was Correct on it's lineage.
He also said it was week smoke.


Any one tried Malberry seeds sativas?


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 26, 2011)

Who says its weak smoke? Ima try it anyways. Hazeman is old school, what's wrong with the pacific cut? ------- ataxia, kos are good guys. I know they have a cross coming out with their blue rhino 1947. I can't recall off the top of my head, I wana say chocolate rain?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

ataxia said:


> tried a little searching on here ..... anyone tried growing out any of Rev's KOS. just curious how his beans are since i read so much about his methods. I'd love to find some of the Blue Rhino 1947.... also a friend of mine grabbed up some bag seed from venice italy she said seemed to have some sativa type traits...... unfortunately i can't grow at the moment but i'm trying to acquire some genetics for the day i can start up again ....also ...
> anyone have know where to pick up the swiss alpine seed bank seeds????? sorry if i'm asking questions that have already been answerd... it's early and my brain can't absorb all the search options ....either way ...cheers seed whores!!!!!!


Swiss alpine Seedbank I remember seeing that over at club speedy


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 26, 2011)

BR1947(Blue Rhino 1947)= Blueberry x White Rhino x Peak 19 x Cherry AK 47 CBR1947= BR1947 x C-99 male CBR Prime= C-99 x BR1947 male BR1947 f2= BR1947 f1 x BR1947 f1 male ol I know I'm a smart ass hahaha I'm sure this one you already knew..----------- that's a post from greenman. Sorry the spacing is fucked up. Riu fucked it up. Looks like blue rhino 1947 f2s are in the making.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Swiss alpine Seedbank I remember seeing that over at club speedy


 thanks for the tip brotha .. i haven't visited the site in a while... ever since all the complaints a year or so ago. Did they get up to par on their business practices?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> btw really from my experience the largest yielding and best tasting TGA strain especially outta a vape by far "agent orange"
> 
> the downside of AO tho... low potency. i hear the same about the Plushberry. well at least that's what Sub said. Qrazy Train is supposed to yield well. Apollo13 yields fantastic if you get the right pheno. Space Queen was mostly lanky except for the cherry pheno. Vortex and Void produce. Void Imo tastes like shit. Butane and cracked pepper. Yuck.


I hear the same if ao taste is good and yield good to great but potency is low. The ones I hear more about are the Querkle, jtr, Chernobyl void vortex and now plush n ace of spades.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

ataxia said:


> thanks for the tip brotha .. i haven't visited the site in a while... ever since all the complaints a year or so ago. Did they get up to par on their business practices?


Tbh I'm not sure.. I know a couple of people over there but never ordered from there..


----------



## ataxia (Dec 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> BR1947(Blue Rhino 1947)= Blueberry x White Rhino x Peak 19 x Cherry AK 47 CBR1947= BR1947 x C-99 male CBR Prime= C-99 x BR1947 male BR1947 f2= BR1947 f1 x BR1947 f1 male ol I know I'm a smart ass hahaha I'm sure this one you already knew..----------- that's a post from greenman. Sorry the spacing is fucked up. Riu fucked it up. Looks like blue rhino 1947 f2s are in the making.


 i know!! what a fucking hybrid right?? from the smoke and grow reports i've read so far it seems like a fucking madman. It's actually got me curious about Positronics BR... it's literally killing me not to grow!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 26, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Who says its weak smoke? Ima try it anyways. Hazeman is old school, what's wrong with the pacific cut?


I Heard it from Matt Riot.
They are in competition, so it could be BS.

Also speedyseedz is no more.
He called it quits after hackers took over his site an were blackmailing him.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 26, 2011)

Its crazy how much plants grow in 2 days. I went to familys for xmas. Came home to near dry coco and plants with leaves growing into the fans and lights. ---------------- id go with the br1947 f2s over the c99 x. I am always drawn toward the parent strain, if available. Any time I but reg seeds I consider someday breeding with it. Even tho I've made up more projects in my head than I could probably ever complete unless I quit my job and grew fulltime. But I'm a personal use grower so I doubt that.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 26, 2011)

Well ill take that with a fat grain of salt. Id go with hazemasn anyday. I boughta pack from riot. All duds. He replaced it which was cool but they were all duds too soo I didn't even try again.


SCARHOLE said:


> I Heard it from Matt Riot.They are in competion, so it could be BS.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 26, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone here had experience with Riot gear. fuckberry and glass slipper intrigued me but ive never seen or heard about the quality of his work. was suprised when i saw a photo and article in skunk mag featuring riot gear more specifically clockwork orange.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 26, 2011)

lol at matt riot. everyone bashes him. he seems like a douche bag.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> i was wondering if anyone here had experience with Riot gear. fuckberry and glass slipper intrigued me but ive never seen or heard about the quality of his work. was suprised when i saw a photo and article in skunk mag featuring riot gear more specifically clockwork orange.


Yeah a plant he got from a pack of Alaskan ice from greenhouse seeds lmao.. He sells it 4x the price ghs sells theirs for too..


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 26, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I heard it was a pacific cut hybrid.
> Looks like my source was Correct on it's lineage.
> He also said it was week smoke.


yeah its a pac-g13 cut. but it looks incredible, and pac-g13 is also a legendary strain. hazeman says its amazing, i believe him.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 26, 2011)

hmmmm... well i have grown some tga. i cant say i'd wax paragraphs stroking subcools genitals calling him numero uno when i know for a FACT that a super fine ultra respectable farmer refused to send me agent orange cuts for fear of harsh criticism. let me make a book, maybe i'll call it the big book of herb buds, feature my genetics in said book, and write myself up as a legend & weed nerd. 

sound familiar?

then i'll sell my gear in packs of 5 making you pay $100 or more for my beans. gotta finance those tga thongs & cheesy rolling trays somehow.

vortex = weak sauce in the yield dept & i ran it 3 x ... better suited to coco/soil than hydro. 

all good though. i joke. ....kinda 

batman's description of JTR just made my boxers moist... so i'll keep looking for that as a cut. definitely want to score a pack of chernyobl to add to my collection too. 

tga so u know im an affectionate "half hater".

not a fan of hazeman but i bet that g13 bx is good. g13 is already a stable & legendary strain used in all kinds of crosses. yielder too. i was just looking at greenthumbs version. 

wasn't matt riot busted for stealing pics from sannie? fuck that guy , can anybody explain how he got on the 'tude? i'd buy beans from porno seed company before i'd ever give riot a nickle.

hahahahahah.... was just at sowamazing seeds checking cali con prices. laughable. brand new regulator kush bringing hermies to a garden near you. 

$160 for packs of gear. pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuck that.

& i see that reserva privada has some pack of sour d (fems) in a few places.

^ tga created sour d right? or was that rez?

 <=== such a lark


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 26, 2011)

I would absolutely LOVE to get my hands on a legit sour d cut. Preferably clone only.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 26, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah a plant he got from a pack of Alaskan ice from greenhouse seeds lmao.. He sells it 4x the price ghs sells theirs for too..


I read it sold for 450 a Oz in Cali dispencerys, suposed to be his best strain, sounds dank to me.
I was impressed he told us it's heritage, most would have hid that it came A guy who who got a mutant alaskan ice from GHS who treated it with Cocaline.
Lol 

The worst I read about his seeds is he may have sold crosses of black rose without permission.

Ill probably buy some of Riots or SureFires stuff soon.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 26, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> The worst I read about his seeds is he may have sold crosses of black rose without permission.


Then you obviously haven't read anything on the subject matter you're speaking of.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

Morning collectors  anything new on the choping block


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 26, 2011)

happy 4:20


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

> *tga so u know im an affectionate "half hater"*



LMFAO honesty is funny sometimes LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

nice pornage Gud! i jus got wood lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 26, 2011)

^^shoreline?

Hows the graze? My just kicked the smell up. Buds are decent size but not huge. 

When the pork is ready it will be grilled.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 26, 2011)

I see your back to the devil girl avvy....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 26, 2011)

Never switched.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

that avy is fuckin halarious..first time i seen it LOLd ....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 26, 2011)

I keep meaning to switch it. But it makes me laugh too. Reminds me of my buddies little girl.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 26, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Never switched.



Of course you didnt....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 26, 2011)

Huh I'm confused? That's gudkarma's avi. Or maybe one of is high? Just checked I'm def high. But still confused. U on cannabis zone yet? Lol


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 26, 2011)

NLB. my personal cut. 
^ leaving for the dust bin in the sky.
keeping the blueberry leaning one a few as its the best yielder.

og graze. going going gone. 
has_some_sensi claims commercial potential but i have to wonder. agreed decent nugz nothing huge. 

chocolate mind melt on the other hand... hippo dicks ...earning its right to be under a light.

2012 gonna be the year of hippo dicks 

& 1.5 elbows every three weeks

or hang up the HIDs.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 26, 2011)

goddamnit. Karma, and Karma. 


Fuck my Dyslexia ahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

NL5 x BB is one of my per favs as well....i got a pack waiting to be popped..there asking me to pop them i think...yileds are huge with sticky honkers . i perfer the foxy blue pheno myself....the NL pheno is good to but the BB is better


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 26, 2011)

he. he. he.

when we double team ya...

can u say?

tea 
bag 
city.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

bend...dip....repeat


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 26, 2011)

So Warm and moist....


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 26, 2011)

Who wants to order the DB and firestarter from cz for me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 26, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Who wants to order the DB and firestarter from cz for me


Hahaha funny bro!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 27, 2011)

I want I want 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds-og47/prod_3336.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

me to!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 27, 2011)

The nl blue pheno Ikept has longer sativa leaves and grows mainly 3 bladed leaves. Any of urs growin mainly only 3 blade leaves?


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

The more I think about it, the less I care about the lucky 7. Theres some good sounding stuff but like Gud said, who wants to waste their time growing hohum, no yielding herb.

I bet over half of the beans you get will not fit the description.
The only one that I would like is the ET bubba.
I hear good things about ET and was thinking of buying this
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-super-sourog/prod_3264.html


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

I took some pics with a camera (not cell phone) and loaded them on a pic hosting site.
Is that the best way to share pics here? 
All I have to do is load them and maybe resize them?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

no matter the crap factories inside these overpriced seeds made by pollen chuckers, there's still the question of collecting.

what... you want me to go back to baseball cards. yawn!

i changed my idea to buy into "lucky 7" at the lowest possible price. 
then i see reserva privada has "sour d" and i honestly think it'd be a crime if i didnt grab a pack. 

even the headband looks sick <== have u ever smoked ...wow good!

but $100 for 6 fem seeds is somewhat pricey ...but not greenthumb pricey.

& that alphakronik "cheddawurst" keeps calling my fucking name.



oh beany Mcbeans how must i love thee in thine shell so tight.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

You are always cryptic however I usually figure it out.
This post will take more coffee & herb.
Be back in 30 minutes 



gudkarma said:


> no matter the crap factories inside these overpriced seeds made by pollen chuckers, there's still the question of collecting.
> 
> what... you want me to go back to baseball cards. yawn!
> 
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

ha!

upload your pictures via RIU & the "go advanced" option.

no external hosting if u can help it.


indeed after a coffee & fat bowl ...i just flushed a cryptic message into the netherworld


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

lol I got it.
I agree about buying in at lowest price. The ET sour OG is 34? for three fems.
However I liked Vortex and I love great taste & smell so I was thinking of buying a 5 pack of dairy queen for 47.00 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=1174
Ace of Spades is out of stock
Might have to buy a single bean to go over 35? euros = about 50 dollars


----------



## hempstead (Dec 27, 2011)

What up boys. Hope you all had a good xmas. I did. 
Gage Green is letting me test something for them. I can't wait to find out what they send me.

I went to go snap some pics last night but the camera died and I only got one pic before auto shutoff. blaaaah
It was a good one though. 

Reserva Privada R.K.S. with a couple branches from my Super Lemon Haze(loved it so growing it again) that is a fricken monster.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

yeah 35 quid is about 50$.

get it shipped w/o shwag.

use that 420 code for 10%

the special is a good time to get seeds you can use as filler. crap factories or not


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 27, 2011)

the freebies work nice for trades.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 27, 2011)

I trade mine for super bowl tickets with this dude I know


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I trade mine for super bowl tickets with this dude I know


I trade mine for compassion with this girl I know.
I realize its risky but compassion sure feels good


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

hells ya.

disney tickets too.

so that wasnt snow white in the alley near my house taking a "wizard staff" from grumpy (the crackhead) dwarf this morning?
move along kids nothing to see here.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yeah 35 quid is about 50$.
> 
> get it shipped w/o shwag.
> 
> ...


You told me about this weeks ago. Instead of scwag I paid the normal 13 plus and it got here faster then anything so far.
If I am only spending 50 bucks, its no big loss if something happens.
As a matter of fact I bought Fugu Kush and got a pack of whitegrapes forfree


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> hells ya.
> 
> disney tickets too.
> 
> ...


It was not us. I keep all my compassion inside my compound


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

im all about saving $.

i need ballasts before beans in all honesty.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

Speaking of breeders I emailed Sannie this morning and told him my Nov 29 shipment never arrived.

A couple hours later I recieved email saying that is too long and your new order has been shipped already.

Just another reason to spend my hard earned money on Sannie and crew


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im all about saving $.
> 
> i need ballasts before beans in all honesty.


I have a 1000 but I would love to have two 600;s instead.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 27, 2011)

2 600's would be amazing...i wish my house wasnt old as fuck so i could run more juice to my room...


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's an Alpha Dawg at day 57. By the look of the trichs i'm thinking 67-70 days should be about perfect. Smells really chemdawg like, but not spot on. Kind of like a diesel soaked skunk...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> 2 600's would be amazing...i wish my house wasnt old as fuck so i could run more juice to my room...


In the same boat myself.......


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

if u have magnetic ballasts get a splitter : most likely drives 2 bulbs @ 500w : but still awesome

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SunPulse-Splitter-use-1000w-HPS-Ballast-run-2-600W-Bulb-/330529485243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf517b1bb


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 27, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> if u have magnetic ballasts get a splitter : most likely drives 2 bulbs @ 500w : but still awesome
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SunPulse-Splitter-use-1000w-HPS-Ballast-run-2-600W-Bulb-/330529485243?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf517b1bb


You get your Nightmare Kush yet Gud.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't gotten my nightmare kush yet. Just checked it says origin post is preparing to ship. Holidays have the post slowed up. Don't expect mine till next year.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ill have my NMK tomorrow... Nd i ordered it after yall... Guess i just got lucky.... Thank You Santa... 
(mailed 12/22/11 - UK, is at a sort facility 20 min. away)

That RP - Sour D does look mighty Fine derr Gud....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 27, 2011)

Just received 5 mosca old time moonshine and 4 pineapple express Xpurple wreck from a fine fellow farmer. Solid


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

A small comparison, I have no idea which is best

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/emerald-triangle-seeds-super-sourog-feminized/prod_3251.html

3 beans for 33

Good spacing between fan leaves and tight internodal stacking allow for excellent light penetration into the canopy, increasing the length of terminal colas and increasing overall yield. This hardy plant loves to be tied down, which can result in numerous, remarkably uniform colas with as many as 20 connected internodal sites.
These plants have been known to yield 3-4 lbs. (1.3 &#8211; 1.8 kgs.) outdoors when properly using this technique. Indoors, it will nearly double in size after the flip, so be mindful about the timing in your room. A steady intake of nitrogen will help her reach her potential in the final stage of flowering, prior to flush.
The taste is predominantly sour, with the faint sweetness of the Blueberry rounding off the finish. The high is well-balanced between the indica and sativa sides, starting with a brisk, carefree feeling, moving toward an easy, comfortable sense of well-being


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

Last one was ET. This is RP.

6 beans for 104.00

Reserva Privada Sour Diesel is a good yielding, stretchy strain that produces light green, frosty, sour flowers that have a pinkish color when finishing. The Sour Diesel is best if you let it go the full 10 weeks and the taste lingers in your mouth well after the exhale. It is recommended to pinch and bend the tops as she grows because of the stretch, this will also improve yields. If height is an issue, you can still take advantage of this strains stretch in the first 3 weeks by putting your rooted clones directly into flower for a 3-4 foot finish or 1-1.3 meter finish. The Sour D. is great for the beginner or the experienced grower because she is not too nutrient sensitive and can be worked to perfection! A favorite among favorites and well documented, you can now add Sour Diesel to your garden and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

How much truth is there to supercropping increasing yields?
I have been doing it and I notice that sometimes it cracks or opens a hole in the stem and that would probaly make it more open to getting a nasty STD


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the Chemdawg x MSS/NL better but it is expensive....
(id go halfsees on it, with a fellow farmer...)


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I like the Chemdawg x MSS/NL better but it is expensive....
> (id go halfsees on it, with a fellow farmer...)


I( dont think there is a wrong choice.  They both work.
I brought up ET because Fdd grew ET SD last year and told me he is running it again


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

So then it might be a good plant.. The price on the et is good as well. There is a bunch of diesel running around now. I want to see some results from the headband bx and original diesels that are at cz.. I know docs ecsd seems tO be a real good plant so far.. 

Or radials white fire hermied on me so that has to get the chop.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 27, 2011)

Radials white fire?


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

i scored the ET super sour already.love to break that off one of these days.

yes it appears the nightmare is at the post office waiting for my signature. 
on my desk tomorrow.

supercropping is a technique i use to control hieght without topping.
in SOG... topping is a no, no. 

sure fire way to get that cut to bush out & not stay in dick form.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the ET - (Blueberry x Sour Diesel x OG Kush) x Lost Coast OG, Too..
And have heard some good feedback on it...
I just need an OG - ChemDawg x MSS/NL for my collection....
(i also smoked some Sour D last night that a friend had and it was Great!!..Lol which might be influencing my decision..)

Im thinking about making some Alien Headgear (Alien fire x Bandana)... 
Name not set in stone...LoL
It would be my first time Chuckin Pollen so this should be fun...
(by this time next year Beans furr erryone..Lol)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Radials white fire?


Raskals white fire.. iPhone auto-typing


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 27, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Raskals white fire.. iPhone auto-typing


LoL...
Despite how much dislike there is for the man himself...
I dont here that much bad feedback about gear... (hermd fems, n' such)
How many hermd on ya WBW?
(you here about that guy that got busted for fckin wit the con ed meter round the way.... not only did he get knocked... but he got back-billed for 275,000~ damn thats harsh...<-- Nvm was on the radio this morning but just checked its happened like 5 yrs ago)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> Despite how much dislike there is for the man himself...
> I dont here that much bad feedback about gear... (hermd fems, n' such)
> How many hermd on ya WBW?
> (you here about that guy that got busted for fckin wit the con ed meter round the way.... not only did he get knocked... but he got back-billed for 275,000~ damn thats harsh...<-- Nvm was on the radio this morning but just checked its happened like 5 yrs ago)


I got 2 seeds from someone I don't deal with no more but he is reliable so if he says it's og raskal wifi then that's what hermied.. I was only running 1 and that 1 hermied on me.. My white and ecsd I got from him are doing fine.. Just the wifi.. That's why I dot buy fake seed ESP expensive fem seeds


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got nothin OGR yet...
nd was wondering whether it was just one bean you had go on you, or a whole pack, etc....
So the jury is still out on wether i will add OGR to my stash..
So thank you Cheese, and Shads, and DHS for taking his place.....


----------



## JCashman (Dec 27, 2011)

ha. been seriously considering RPs Sour Diesel myself as well. just hard with all the stuff thats been coming out. still patiently waiting on two orders from the 23rd 

and do any of you GGG testers know if there will ever be another Leia OG drop at the tude?


and 420th post


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)

shrub porn.

e$ko's does casey jones


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

JCashman said:


> ha. been seriously considering RPs Sour Diesel myself as well. just hard with all the stuff thats been coming out. still patiently waiting on two orders from the 23rd
> 
> and do any of you GGG testers know if there will ever be another Leia OG drop at the tude?
> 
> ...


It was a limited release for now maybe in the future there will be more info. But there will be alot of other grape stomped x coming soon.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 27, 2011)

Love those 30L tubs....LoL


----------



## taaldow (Dec 27, 2011)

just got some e$kober's old school shiva skunk gear in the mail today WOW!

THANKS A LOT


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

taaldow said:


> just got some e$kober's old school shiva skunk gear in the mail today WOW!
> 
> THANKS A LOT


hehehehehe you are not the only one.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a piece of shit in the mail today.........


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 27, 2011)

Bummer MM I was gonna make a joke but it might be serious so I kept my mouth shut


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 27, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Bummer MM I was gonna make a joke but it might be serious so I kept my mouth shut


Nah not serious! Just the way my life is......


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 27, 2011)

we were just talking about Dairy Queen. I feel like sharing some love.
I harvested yesterday. here are a few pics of the space queen dominant pheno. I have a cheese dominant pheno also(smells like a sour patch kid had sex with some cheddar), but not flowering. Space Queen pheno is medimm yielding, Cheese one is medium-heavy yield 
View attachment 1958809View attachment 1958810View attachment 1958811View attachment 1958812

My favorite smelling plant is Dairy Queen. Multiple plants, multiple smells, and they are all knockout out tropical cheesy smells. cherry, pineapple, kiwi, cheese. yumm yumm yumm.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Leia F2, I have the parents (both m/f Skywalker OG dom too!!) to do it just need the space to do a seperate seed run... Ah 2012 is gonna be bright!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey skunk what the word from cz on the ggg drop?

Also i posted up some updates on my firestarters
Was wondering about phenos looks like 2 different
Ones?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 27, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> I got a piece of shit in the mail today.........


 me to...jus a piece of shit bill


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Should be in the big fellas mailbox now, so we're waiting on him now mate. I know he said there's a few other new things to go up too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh yeah like what skunk lmao


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

k this is a layout of how im going to be storing my seeds. one thing im wondering is? is rice just as
good as desiccant silica gel? either is a option but what is better! the seeds are in the middle of the vile in the cotton, any advise would be killer.


----------



## taaldow (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice!!


hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1959086View attachment 1959092View attachment 1959093k this is a layout of how im going to be storing my seeds. one thing im wondering is? is rice just as
> good as desiccant silica gel? either is a option but what is better! the seeds are in the middle of the vile in the cotton, any advise would be killer.


----------



## cotchept (Dec 28, 2011)

ET regular gear is great. I've ran their Bubba '76 twice now and while it's a slow vegger, it's great smoke. Produces 2 distinct phenotypes, one bubba dom one affy dom. I'd stay away from their feminized seeds. I've read that they outsource their feminized seed production and it's not on par with their regular seeds.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or does riot seeds seems like a ghetto website?

and whats up with all the "fuck" names lol.

W/e when the tude drops it I hope hes got good gear.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

I would rather give my money away than buy his gear!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

^^ Same, this is why I just used all the gift cards I had for the Burgundy, at sannies for the indica pack and some KF. Booya.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Im waiting on cz for the burg and la haze


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

But you see.

I didnt take the blood oath so I cannot use CZ...

Isnt L.A Haze on the tude? in stock?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yah it is but im wanting to build up a good order!

Dude you still aint got in cz?


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah it is but im wanting to build up a good order!
> 
> Dude you still aint got in cz?


Oh I see...


Nope, apparently after you make an account you can use the site, I cant even do that. Tried remaing youing skunk as a ref, said his name was invalid...

dunno, till I figure it out, (which is soon I hope), sannies and tude woop wop


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait you got a reply from mr c from your pm you sent him?


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a giant Chocolope bush. It had a 6 week veg and flowered for just over 11 weeks. The biggest cola was 2 feet long and as fat and dense as could be. El burro pene...


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2011)

^ nice ...pene de burro

i see you're throwing leaves directly into your trash can.

maybe put them inside another bag first? then put in trash?

play safe homie.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 28, 2011)

great lookin buds there man. i REALLY wanna run chocolope again...it was probably my favorite sativa smoke yet.

good point on the leaves there gud....i know a dude that got busted cuz he was dumpin his leaves into his dumpster, didnt bag em up first...the garbage man reported him for it.....bullshit...

all my leaves and used soil get dumped out back in my veggie garden...but before i was legal, i would let em dry out in a bucket, then "mush" em up with a shovel handle, double bag em up and toss em in the dumpster.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1959086View attachment 1959092View attachment 1959093k this is a layout of how im going to be storing my seeds. one thing im wondering is? is rice just as
> good as desiccant silica gel? either is a option but what is better! the seeds are in the middle of the vile in the cotton, any advise would be killer.


I love that Font...LoL
They look great...

Silica and Rice can both be used...
However if you dont have the silica that changes color once used up it will do the opposite and start creating a humid environment.. 
Also the Silica is a much more efficient desiccant than rice and can create an environment that is too dry for the seed, that while for short term storage wont do significant damage if intended for long term storage might affect germ rates...
The rice creates a much more Bean Friendly environment... but the downside is rice is a natural food source for bacteria so should be swapped out every 3-5 months...
(once used up silica can be dried out again and then re-used, so the color-changing silica kept outside the vials might be the easiest solution)


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

Id say rice for in the vial with the beans, and silica packets inside the container (e.g. shoebox, tacklebox, etc) but outside the vials. I would just use rice.---------- luckily I don't have to worry about that its so dry here. I've never seen the rh in my grow room over 55% and its lower everywhere outside the grow room. 55% is tthe highest its ever been and average is 20-30%.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^ nice ...pene de burro
> 
> i see you're throwing leaves directly into your trash can.
> 
> ...


When ur right ur right! Always be safe man.. safety first then teamwork! lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Yea can someone hit mr c up my breeder buddy is tryin to get on there I told him good shit. He's who I go my super sour dawgs from and my pb x kk really good guy needs to get on cz badly.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that (Double Diesel X Chemdog Sour Diesel)....
Looks pretty sweet..
How is it?


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> ^ nice ...pene de burro
> 
> i see you're throwing leaves directly into your trash can.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! I was doing some harvesting and throwing fan leaves in the trash can. I usually double bag it when I'm done and take it to the carwash dumpster for disposal.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

Lawn mower


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Hehe compost pile guys  I feed my cannabis cannabis


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wait you got a reply from mr c from your pm you sent him?



Didnt pm, just waiting for that confirm email, so I can use the site, never has been received. I understand the man is busy, so I wont complain. I just hope I can get in before the GGG drop.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 28, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Didnt pm, just waiting for that confirm email, so I can use the site, never has been received. I understand the man is busy, so I wont complain. I just hope I can get in before the GGG drop.


Been waiting myself for that confirm email......


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn my confirmation email took forever too. I actually gave up and then tried again like amonth later.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys on the info for seting up my beans il go with rice in the viles and silica on the outside.

@noswag so you registered and are waiting for himto comfirm? Will it let you pm him?


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone hear how good the Amsterdam Marijuana Seed vendor is? They seem very helpful and legit? Any suggestions about them...already sent the money so my next buy will be with the "tude". http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Someone with mod status there or somthin tell mr c to put someone in charge of that or put it on auto confirm or somthin lol. I guess I got lucky gettin in my boys still waitin he wants to talk to mr. C about sendin in some stock to put up for us  but he can't do it without the confirm email  imma pm him too but I'm just a lowly guy there lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

I would pm him guys one time no multible pms and be nice


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm gonna wait a while before I send mine still probably another week as I don't wanna bother him. I'm placin an order in another month or so thought it was gonna be the first but shit came up so no black malawali for me


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks guys on the info for seting up my beans il go with rice in the viles and silica on the [email protected] so you registered and are waiting for himto comfirm? Will it let you pm him?


Yea registered, with no confirm, cant use the forums, nothin. Pming is impossible lol.Its okay that I'm not part of the CZ "illuminati" yet ahaha, it'll happen when it happens.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

No way do I want that shit on auto accept. That's the only thing keeping it cool over there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> No way do I want that shit on auto accept. That's the only thing keeping it cool over there.


No shit lastwood it is nice theres no drama


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 28, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Yea registered, with no confirm, cant use the forums, nothin. Pming is impossible lol.Its okay that I'm not part of the CZ "illuminati" yet ahaha, it'll happen when it happens.


I think you just fell through the cracks TBH... 
Just a case of bad luck but it happens.... Wait a lil bit and ull be in eventually, 'tsall u can do right now...
I mean hes barely been online over the holiday and he runs the whole show, so i imagine hes busy...
Im still waitin on a response to a pm, nd he usually gets back fairly quickly....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 28, 2011)

Yah im waiting on a reply aswell! From what i have seen hes been off for a bit


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Originally Posted by hellraizer30 
Thanks guys on the info for seting up my beans il go with rice in the viles and silica on the [email protected] so you registered and are waiting for himto comfirm? Will it let you pm him?

Hey hr be careful doin rice inside with the seeds if that's what ur talkin about its more trouble than it's worth they dont need to be dried out that much I only use rice for curing fresh seeds then into vials that I seal and wrap a piece of tape around the top and put into a cedar box with desiccant or rice. Have fun buddy 


​
​


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder what my chances of getting a purple female from a 5 pack of eskos blueberry indica f2s. Is it the same blueberry from jackberry?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 28, 2011)

So a while ago I was debating on wether or not to pick up a pack of Mosca's Blue Fin for one hundred and twenty five friggin dollars a pack or purchase a new ballast instead... I hemmed and hawed and went back in forth weighing in on the possibility's of discovering a really cool moonshine candy pheno but realized my space princess is probably better anyways.. it took me a while to decide what to do and then today the doorbell rang.







New "used" Lumatek 600w 240v digital ballast. $90 off Ebay. I think I made the right choice. With this bad boy I can pull a few more zips of Space Princess outta the dirt than before. It just amazed me that I could buy a whole friggin ballast for nearly 30% less than a single pack of Mosca beans... with shipping! lol. I mean who does Mosca think he is.. Bodhi? No wait.. Bodhi's gear costs less. & is probably way better.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Rofl hahahahahaha skunk I got some yo mamma f2s comn from a buddy imma play with gonna grab some of his stuff when I place my cz order in February


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 28, 2011)

I bet Yo mama always is good to hit Kap. Me I'm looking forward to Elf Snack. I have some Bodhi Bubba Kush bx1(bubba kush x bubba kush x sour diesel ibl) and Apollo 11 that I have yet to try. His Purple Moonshine (sr71 purple kush x blue moonshine) was bangin tho.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It was a limited release for now maybe in the future there will be more info. But there will be alot of other grape stomped x coming soon.


oh that makes me super sad


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey when is bohdi dropping on cz or did I hear wrong and he's not gonna be there.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 28, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> W/e when the tude drops it I hope hes got good gear.


hes (Riot) been listed as coming soon for quite some time on the tude. i dont expect to see his gear there and if it does show up, i think i'll pass. but i just think attitude are bad at updating their site


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

Noone ever believes me that they already discontinued riot and it still says coming soon. I've ordered riot seeds from attitude and they were all duds. Riot replaced them thru his website. 2 months later I got another pack of duds.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2011)

^ hahahhahhahahhahhahahhahahhahhahahahahaha


----------



## JCashman (Dec 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It just amazed me that I could buy a whole friggin ballast for nearly 30% less than a single pack of Mosca beans... with shipping! lol. I mean who does Mosca think he is.. Bodhi? No wait.. Bodhi's gear costs less. & is probably way better.


ya know, i've always supported Mosca, and i always thought his C99 bx was an absolutely great deal (10 beans @ ~70$) for great smoke. and honestly seeing these OTM crosses at all 125$ kinda makes me sad inside, because Mosca has never seemed a greedy type of person. i think in about 4 weeks i'll be popping his BK x OTM and i'll surely share the process with u all


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So a while ago I was debating on wether or not to pick up a pack of Mosca's Blue Fin for one hundred and twenty five friggin dollars a pack or purchase a new ballast instead... I hemmed and hawed and went back in forth weighing in on the possibility's of discovering a really cool moonshine candy pheno but realized my space princess is probably better anyways.. it took me a while to decide what to do and then today the doorbell rang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE the EXACT same one!!! its too strong for my closet i cant even use it. 
mine came damaged tho...  
NEVER EVER go thru BG Hydro. they ruined my life temporarily with that shit. they even sent it to the WRONG house!!! stupid tards...
ABOUT MOSCA!!
Yeah dude i was all over the OTM mixes... MOSCA should burn in hell for charging that much. maybe they are VERY LOW yielders and cant produce much seeds tho... OTM is certainly a hash strain, not a big yielder. but even still, sell em in 3 packs or something. Im so pissed about that. me and my girl want OTM x INDIANA so bad. we just dont have the $$ for it.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Noone ever believes me that they already discontinued riot and it still says coming soon. I've ordered riot seeds from attitude and they were all duds. Riot replaced them thru his website. 2 months later I got another pack of duds.


oh i believe you, i just didnt wanna say it cause i didn't know forsure. and that sucks to hear about back to back dud packs. duds are just the worst.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah it was arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit. I was excited about them. ------------- nightmare kush(the white s2) x hazemans xxx (the white xaloha white widow x the white) sounds like a cool project. Make some The White regular beans.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 28, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Is it me or does riot seeds seems like a ghetto website?
> 
> and whats up with all the "fuck" names lol.
> 
> W/e when the tude drops it I hope hes got good gear.


I pre ordered some of Riots Fems seeds today. 
Half price all dec with code "Fuckit" lol.
I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 28, 2011)

According to the fly on the wall... and I'm not exactly 100% sure how accurate the fly is... Someone who apparently does alot of business with the Attitude got pretty upset when Riot remade and released Sputnik 3 and talked to the people who run the seedbank and got him banned from selling gear there. Not gonna say who that someone is. Someone who has worked with Sputnik before? Hmmm.

Ohh btw the fly was Matt Riot. lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 28, 2011)

JCashman said:


> ...that sucks to hear about back to back dud packs. duds are just the worst.


This is why I hate when people sell untested beans for retail prices or higher. Untested seeds shouldn't be sold, they should be tested. Or given as freebies. 

My first bad pack of beans I paid serious coin for was "Breeder's Choice" Cherry Haze. Not a single germ'd. The response from the breeder was he'd make it right. 2 Months passed and after not getting a reply to my email accepting his offer to make it right I posted a forum message in plain public view and his response.. "you shouldn't have germ'd in papertowels." I was like "whaaaaat?"
So I took the last 2 beans and planted em straight in jiffy cubes... they never broke dirt either. Never did get replacements from said breeder. Hot House Flowers? Whatever the dude goes by. 

My second set of duds ever.. were free. So I can't complain. 

Pretty much everything else has germ'd pretty well except the one and only pack of Greenhouse "White Widow" beans I ever tried. Was back when I was running my very first indoor grow. Got one outta 3 fem beans to sprout. It tasted like green tea, also had the potency of green tea. Arizona green tea. Was slightly better quality smoke then regular street commersch garbage. I think I paid $60 for 3 beans at the time. But I was nieve then. I actually kinda bought into the Amsterdam dutch coffee strain hype.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 28, 2011)

all I ever seen on Riot seeds is bad news...really bad news. even more bad news then Cali Connection and greenhouse combined... 

I did a 'bunch' of research when attitude had their 'everything goes from Riot' sale...I wouldn't buy his gear even 50% off.

would a breeder really get banned for remaking an old strain? (a legit question from me..) many of them do it all the time.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 28, 2011)

potency of green tea.

i love it!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 28, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> would a breeder really get banned for remaking an old strain? (a legit question from me..) many of them do it all the time.


Anyone can get banned for anything on a canna-website. I've seen people get banned for just speaking their mind. That's why I love roll it up. You can pretty much be free to express yourself and say almost whatever the hell you goddamn feel like as long as you're not posing a security risk or harassing others. 

As far as get banned from a Seedbank.. if Riot made someone upset who flows enough dough thru that place to make a major impact on their bottom line $$$, I'm sure said person has some influence and can flex enough muscle to get things his way.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 28, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Pretty much everything else has germ'd pretty well except the one and only pack of Greenhouse "White Widow" beans I ever tried. Was back when I was running my very first indoor grow. Got one outta 3 fem beans to sprout. It tasted like green tea, also had the potency of green tea. Arizona green tea. Was slightly better quality smoke then regular street commersch garbage. I think I paid $60 for 3 beans at the time. But I was nieve then. I actually kinda bought into the Amsterdam dutch coffee strain hype.


i think we were all there at one point BM-S. i know that personally, my very first order was a GHSC and Barneys Farm order. all i can say is thank god for the internet and all the fine cannabis forums i have found over the years. this thread alone is like a damned vault of information that belongs in a cannabis museum somewhere


----------



## Airwave (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody remember when they registered with SeurBidz? 

I registered yesterday evening and I'm pretty sure it said I would get a confirmation email shortly, but I still haven't received one.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I wonder what my chances of getting a purple female from a 5 pack of eskos blueberry indica f2s. Is it the same blueberry from jackberry?


 Eskos BB is suppose to be blue, not purp at least that is what I was told


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

blue purple the chance of getting the pheno are slim on the scale that the seed are produced from the plants all seem to throw out so many of the plane jane flora, i would like to run some dark colors but im more interested in how frosty my buds can get


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2011)

e$ko is breeding them to be largely blue. from our discussion, i doubt you'll see much purps.

^ he told me so himself. the #1 goal ===> all blue. no purps. real blu-berry in every seed.

its a work in progress with the f3 almost done in the oven. you'll see but probably not.

cause i will not be dishing any f3... gonna keep them all for myself. maybe grow some out and see?

as i understand it, the selections by e$ko are adding several more years to dj shorts already lengthy work.

buds will be frosty more than enough ... & more than heady enough for you hobbits.

*

cant wait to see anybody elses pics. its real simple. digital camera. real cheap. point at nugs. click. upload to p/c. 

then ... talk shit.

cooking on the range right now suckas ... my personal nl x bb pheno


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 28, 2011)

thats purdy...


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you kind sir.

your work *always* makes me smile too 

cant wait till my asshole seed collective score arrives. 

cooking with dicks is fun. 
try it and see.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 28, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> would a breeder really get banned for remaking an old strain? (a legit question from me..) many of them do it all the time.


Apparently sub cool did get him banned for sputnik 3.
Riot says it was not a rip it was made by him crossing sonny Chebas double Doja x Apollo 13 grim bros.
I asked him about germ testing an he said all are tested by him an 3 others before release.

I believe riots mamas are legit an I could care less if he pissed sub cool or Heath Robinson off.
I basically enjoy his knowledge lately @ MNS forums an decided to give em a shot cause of his sale over SureFire'seeds.

I'll report on germ rates when I get em..


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 28, 2011)

lol gud...looks like you're gonna have a good feast.

i think what got to sub more than riot recreating sput 3 was how riot referred to TGA as TGAY on one of the strain descriptions on the tude. i'm pretty sure i remember sub sayin he didnt care if people took over his abandoned projects.

i'll be lookin forward to your reports scar. riot's gear has had my interest for a while but i read so much about his stuff being genetic crap that i couldnt ever pull the trigger. got a couple of his strains in a trade though.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> thank you kind sir.
> 
> your work *always* makes me smile too
> 
> ...




Sweet.......
How are the mind melts looking.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 28, 2011)

nice blue dick pie Gud LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2011)

luv me sum blue dick pie.

nom. nom. nom.

puff. puff. paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss.

*

not showing the "chocolate mind melt" until its completely done. 

stunner stacking sick & superbly ... about 6 more weeks.

medium sized hippo dick.

you'll secretly hate.
or will you?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> luv me sum blue dick pie.
> 
> nom. nom. nom.
> 
> ...


what the hell , do not post a video please


----------



## wheezer (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's some seedlings I'm working on for spring crop right now. I got White Diamonds, Eisbaer, Dank Sinatra, SuperBomb, Chedderwurst, OG Chem, Chem 4 OG, Hey Dave, Purple Cheech, and Grateful Casey. I have another batch 0r 2 of seedlings coming up behind these as well, but I'll keep you guys posted on these if your interested.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 28, 2011)

great work. fuck yeah man, with a killer line-up like that, how could we not be interested?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey wheezer how are the dank sinatras lookin? I have a pack of those I wanna run


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 28, 2011)

those eisbaer genetics are pretty sick too.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 28, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> those eisbaer genetics are pretty sick too.




agreed, mine are in dirt with sin city kush, bandana, jackpot royale and friends. i miss my snowdawg bx. glad i still have beans. i wanna give snowdawg 2 a go next round. most looking forward to eisbear tho.


----------



## taaldow (Dec 28, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*i'm looking forward to see those Ei$bear gear *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


gudkarma said:


> those eisbaer genetics are pretty sick too.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 28, 2011)

These ladies are 39 days into flowering:


View attachment 1961206View attachment 1961208View attachment 1961209View attachment 1961213


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 28, 2011)

Blue, purple, whatever.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fire up 5 lemon stompers, i used a match box method of thining the outer wall, putthem in water 4hr later all were on the bottom 
 looking good

Firestarters aredoing good clearly ive got x2 phenos 
Bc god bud only x2 made it out of 10


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Blue, purple, whatever.


Purple 


Blue


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

Check these prices out

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/doggies-nuts-seeds-feminized/cat_115.html


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

im waiting for the UK economy to completely crash & hit rock bottom & gimme favorable exchange rates before i grab these : http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-armageddon-x-sirius-skunk-feminized/prod_1060.html 

cheap really when you think about the consistent 300 to 1000 grams per square meter you'll be snatching. LOL!

"This is the doggen sirius stuff. You'd be barking mad to miss out on it."

"but i only have a few coins.... i'll take them."

[youtube]MUjrqHHdd3g[/youtube]


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

I am having a hard time believing that those seeds are worth that much more then what we have already

BB = transplanting BB seedlings right now!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

It is bound to happen to all banks and breeders. Power, gas, nutes, soil, the cost of existing, etc, etc keep going up. Inflation will have to hit the bean market as well.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

I emailed Sannie yesterday and a few hours later he said it was taking too long and reshipped my order right away.
A part of me felt bad in that he has to absorb that loss. I hope they are not a bunch of decietful a holes taking advantage of him, nonetheless I fear there are.


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

The operation was succesful. One Esko BB indy (one has yet to pop) and two DR GT Bubba OG. Time for some medication so I can perform my next op.

4 CR clones going from water to soil. By accident I discovered what works best for me. I cut them and leave in water for a couple days, then put in soil, The leaves dont wither and die and they root quick. I think it has something to do with letting them get acclimated.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

U root in soil? I can't do that always get rot ;( soil doesn't transpire out enough for me with cuts. I know it works I just fail at it lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I am a noob so maybe someone above is smiling down on me
This is my third time cloning and the first two did not work so well.
I had some germ issues as well. The remedy for both is a heat pad. I dont have central air/heat so right now its about 60 in most of the house 



Kaptain Kron said:


> U root in soil? I can't do that always get rot ;( soil doesn't transpire out enough for me with cuts. I know it works I just fail at it lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 29, 2011)

DJ Passion at HD has some out of line prices as well
http://www.hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html

I have never heard of him. Anybody know about him?


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 29, 2011)

dj passion? i'm not seein that at HD...where?


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn pricey beans man fuck


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

D.passion man  it's Dutch passion lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

Or at least I'm pretty sure could be wrong.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 29, 2011)

lol ooooohhhhh ok. yeah, dp are expensive. i got some regular dp bb from ssc a while back...their fems are too expensive for me considering the grows ive seen of their gear.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

And the fact their blue berry is notorious Hermer lol I never knew their FEMs were so expensive fuck u too dp greedy ass bastards


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 29, 2011)

yeah for sure....i bought the dp in my greenhouse and barneys days...ive learned a few things since then 

although i do have a barneys dr grinspoon bean that im still extremely interested in growing..


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm way off FEMs but there are so some I would still run just to fuck with. When it comes to a satty I want true land race but I'd grow grinspoon probably wouldn't keep it unless I was super impressed I'm not a huge sativa smoker but they hold a nice spot in my arsenal. So I tend to be extra super snobby about em lol my flaw I guess.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got a single Dr. Grinspoon bean. It looked interesting to me. The yield and flowering time is horrible, but figured I'd try it someday. I've seen mixed reviews on the smoke, but most say it's very euphoric. I'm not planning on keeping it if I ever do run it, more of a project to ease my curiousity.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

I been cloning in coco lately and have been having great results. I would guess soaking them in water for a few days softens up the stem wall and makes em root faster. Just a guess tho.--------- I do know the difference between blue and purple, but when I asked about chances of getting purple it didn't mean I won't be happy with a blue one.. guess I should have said "colored"


----------



## Airwave (Dec 29, 2011)

Can a member of _SeurBidz_ please pm me as I have something they might be interested in. 
Preferably member would be from the UK, but it isn't essential.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

I clone in straight dog shit. 100% success rate.
Its a new technique called pooponics


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

Rofl hahahahahahaha really it works man but u gotta use fish poo lol ever heard of guppy Ponics and this is for real I'm not joking. When I'm ready to go fully organic hydro I'm going to do this but with waterfarms. I still am designing the rez part. I'm about 90% organic when I run hydro now


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

You're talking about aquaponics right and yeah I've seen one running before. But they grew talpia not guppies. That's more for greenhouse than basements though. At least my basement wouldn't work.

Fyi with pooponics u water with urine. And every third day u make yourself throw up in the Rez but only after u eat a vegan meal.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds alot like Kushmans Veganics Hydro Steelo, Karma....
Taking Veganics to the next level !!!!.....LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't get the veganic thing. I mean if you feel like you have to go organic that's cool, but veganics is just overboard. The plants don't give a damn. ------------- and if vegan plants are anything like vegan people then they are probably sickly skinny plants that don't yield well and think there better than everyone else.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd like to try some vegan herb. I prefer organic herb over chemmy grown herb all day. I've read enough on veganics that it peaks my interest.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'd like to try some vegan herb. I prefer organic herb over chemmy grown herb all day. I've read enough on veganics that it peaks my interest.


Id like to try some too, but from my understanding all it is, is Organic without the Animals.. Given ferts until harvest...
I wonder what kind of diff. from organic taste they might have...
Maybe ill try it on one of my bitches and compare to the others.. Cuz im basically organic anyways...
(P.S. the man is online (CZ) so i assume hes conquering his mountain of PM's and admittances)


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

Organic ferts aren't chemicals?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Organic ferts aren't chemicals?


LOL.... i guess that depends on your def. of a chemical...
But technically once all the seaweed/kelp and stuff is extracted into a useable form its considered a chemical...
The diff. would be all natural instead of synthetic i guess, not chemical/non- chemical.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

Well the organic bottle nutes are made from organically produced products. But I'm sure you're well aware of the arguments about whether this is actually true or not. But I grow with no bottle nutes. Like a super soil. But with coco as my base.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Well the organic bottle nutes are made from organically produced products. But I'm sure you're well aware of the arguments about whether this is actually true or not. But I grow with no bottle nutes. Like a super soil. But with coco as my base.


I do the same, except during flowering I use the FF trio Open Sesame and so on....(hence basically organic...lol)
Ive been changing my mix around alot, ironically the first one was the best so far... Next time around i think ill go with the first one and add some Coco...
I hate wasting money so it pains me to see all the nutes ive accumulated just sit there waiting to expire but I love growing this way... 
I clone in a dwc setup, but tonight ima try rapid rooters and see what happens...
Does anyone use rapid rooters? Much success?...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> You're talking about aquaponics right and yeah I've seen one running before. But they grew talpia not guppies. That's more for greenhouse than basements though. At least my basement wouldn't work.
> 
> Fyi with pooponics u water with urine. And every third day u make yourself throw up in the Rez but only after u eat a vegan meal.


Guppy Ponics is the fun name for it aqua Ponics is so blah lol u can use any fish really I seen goldfish used. Also can be done inside no reason why not.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Guppy Ponics is the fun name for it aqua Ponics is so blah lol u can use any fish really I seen goldfish used. Also can be done inside no reason why not.


Maybe if its like a small tank with a lil herb garden then yah goldfish, etc... But i dont see ornamental fish like that producing the amount of shit necessary to feed a bunch O' Plants...
But hey if it works it works....


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 29, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I do the same, except during flowering I use the FF trio Open Sesame and so on....(hence basically organic...lol)
> Ive been changing my mix around alot, ironically the first one was the best so far... Next time around i think ill go with the first one and add some Coco...
> I hate wasting money so it pains me to see all the nutes ive accumulated just sit there waiting to expire but I love growing this way...
> I clone in a dwc setup, but tonight ima try rapid rooters and see what happens...
> Does anyone use rapid rooters? Much success?...


rapid rooters work very well. close to 100%. dont ever let dry out, most common mistake i make. I just dip the entire rooter in water w/ light nutes every few days.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I been cloning in coco lately and have been having great results. I would guess soaking them in water for a few days softens up the stem wall and makes em root faster. Just a guess tho.--------- I do know the difference between blue and purple, but when I asked about chances of getting purple it didn't mean I won't be happy with a blue one.. guess I should have said "colored"



I've had on and off good results with cloning in coco. I think my best results come from soaking rapid rooters in a solution
of botanicare's pure blend pro at 10ml p/gallon water ph 6.5. i then mist on off between plain water and that same solution but always mixed fresh every other day. taking cuts today actually.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

Batman you use a Dome when using the rooters, cause when I use DWC i get best results without one...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I clone in straight dog shit. 100% success rate.
> Its a new technique called pooponics


 Fecalponics is the way of the future !


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a magician suspend my plants in midair inside a monkey cage...
The monkeys then fling their shit at the roots in random non-consecutive intervals... <--- thats the key...


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

With rapid rooters, coco, soil, etc. U will need a dome. Not with dwc or aero. Rapid rootrs are great. I just had bad success because once they lose there initial moisutre, you can rehydrate them but its not the same. I dunk them in a mild nute solution and then as they dry out I mist the rooter with a squirt bottle. I keep the rooter in a 1 oz cup (like some ppl have in there bathrooms) and if the rooters are being finicky, nt holding moistire I just mist the rooter till there's a bit of water in the bottom of the cup, sort of a rez.--------------a 1 oz cup (same as before) filled with coco will hold the moisture a lot better than a rooter however, and I always have some on hand. ------------organic, "chemical" (imo appropriate term is "syntheric"). The ONLY difference is synthetic does part of the work for the plant. Instead of the soil, and microbodies breaking down the CHEMICALS into a usable form (other chemicals) and then feeding the plant, bottled nutes are giving the plants the end product straight off. if the chemicals in bottled nutes and organic ferts where any different then the plant wouldn't use them.-------------wether u buy tomatoes and smash them into ketchup, or just buy ketchup, its still ketchup. Unless its catsup I guess......


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 29, 2011)

I want to Thank the regulars in this fine thread. I've been taking notes and learning. My collection now grows as well as my knowledge. Thank You All Very Much. Without this thread I'd prolly still be buying greenhouse seeds or among some other poor choices. 

My Jackpot Royale, Super Bomb, XXX, and G-13bx2 finally showed up after being shipped to AZ and back to CO.
However they sent me an email telling me they ran out of R.L.King so it won't be included in my Burgundy and Sun Maiden Purchase.
Anybody else get an email telling them they will not receive RLKing???
Waiting on my bulbs and 1000w phantom to go with my latest raptor hood. I'll then be running 4-1000w raptors in a 11x11 room. A camera is my next purchase and you can all see what I see.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 29, 2011)

First drop of Gage gear at CZ, will be listed tomorrow!!


















Have a Happy New year!!





Also I can confirm the fellas are making more Leia OG too


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> First drop of Gage gear at CZ, will be listed tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn will miss those 2 i guess.Still no confirmation email...oh well.......


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

I would argue in your favor that it is probably 1000 X easier to overfertilise with bottled nutes and this is where I believe ppl pick up a chemical taste--------'6 XXX and g13 bx2 are at the post office. This is the first time of ALL my orders I have to either have it redelivered or pick it up. No signature required so wtf didn't they leave it? SKETCHY?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 29, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> I want to Thank the regulars in this fine thread. I've been taking notes and learning. My collection now grows as well as my knowledge. Thank You All Very Much. Without this thread I'd prolly still be buying greenhouse seeds or among some other poor choices.
> 
> My Jackpot Royale, Super Bomb, XXX, and G-13bx2 finally showed up after being shipped to AZ and back to CO.
> However they sent me an email telling me they ran out of R.L.King so it won't be included in my Burgundy and Sun Maiden Purchase.
> ...


I always said, I may not know much, but I know where to take notes!  This is the coolest place to figure out what to buy next...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> First drop of Gage gear at CZ, will be listed tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go guys the force will be back. Have cards loaded and ready.. Lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I would argue in your favor that it is probably 1000 X easier to overfertilise with bottled nutes and this is where I believe ppl pick up a chemical taste--------'6 XXX and g13 bx2 are at the post office. This is the first time of ALL my orders I have to either have it redelivered or pick it up. No signature required so wtf didn't they leave it? SKETCHY?


Not at all.. Prob a new mailman. It happened to me plenty. If they knew what was inside they would simply confiscate it so u wouldn't be able to pick it up.

Trust me u can either wait until tomorrow when mail comes or u can go early to the post and pick it up..


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

hey gud were still splittin that pack rite? ------ U tha MAN skunkie!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> hey gud were still splittin that pack rite? ------ U tha MAN skunkie!


Hey guys what ya discuss in private is not against forum rules hint hint


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

im still wondering why my portabella mushrooms dont taste like the shit their grown in? 

or that spinach i ate today... didnt taste chemmy at all. 

surely all those cig smoking hippies would say modern agro industry type spinach should taste all chemmy right?

and those cigs... nope ...no chem taste.

^ grown with chems? 

yes. tons.

*

i do love how herb is so very adaptable... being able to be grow a variety of ways. 

love the vert section on the forum too. i was cheecking out this guys mini cab with a heath style setup on 2" pvc. sick. imagine 8 or 9 of those going ! different strain in each.

dig kushman. dig hennepdesk. dig coco. dig dwc.

here's my version of poo poo ponics.

little coco style poo too


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not at all.. Prob a new mailman. It happened to me plenty. If they knew what was inside they would simply confiscate it so u wouldn't be able to pick it up. Trust me u can either wait until tomorrow when mail comes or u can go early to the post and pick it up..


What if there tryin to catch me in the act? Lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

Lastwood I gotta disagree with what you're sayin about needin a dome. The leaves don't matter. If u keep the humidity up or spray the leaves with a mister( I know you didn't say that) it actually slows the rootin process down cause the plants with take in water through their leaves. U tryin to get the plants to produce roots. So u make the only water available be from the roots. My clone style is super ghetto. I put whatever medium I feel like usin( rockwool, rapid rooters,soil,coco) in a cell tray. Take cuts, dip in clone gel,and put into medium. Throw tray under a light(I use t5s) and water once or twice a day by submerging the tray. Sometimes I even cut the tips of the leaves to conserve space. I barely ever lose a cut no matter how small I take it. I just got 100% on a whole tray in 9 days.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems as though a Pepsi challenge is in order. Shoreline? Spring.

And I think dizzles term of fecalponics is the new official name for my style.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

fuck yes. we shall. my word like chops on the grill.

shoreline for shoreline.

yum.

*

im loving my bio-active rezzies. & loving my cns17. 

still fine tuning my nute schedule but nobody can tell me low ppm leaves a chem taste in weed.

i stopped flushing & see no difference. & when cured right, herb ashes right <== sign weed is grown right no matter style

proper care & proper cure is the key.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh man I can't wait for the Pepsi challenge. I'm hoping to bring about ten flavors to the table. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

diggin your setup Gud...spinach patch looks good 


fecalponics fo life!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

i sign for my seeds bunches.

in the city you cant trust letter carriers.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

Idk maybe your ambient himidity is higher than mine (20-30% avg.) My cuts will wilt in minutes, takes a few hours under the dome, after a week I open the vents once the coco is startin to dry I re water. I don't rewater 1x while the dome is on. Total humidity is best till the bumps start, then at this point I agree with you. Oxygen is needed and drying the medium promotes root growth. -------- my guess as to why soaking cuts in water for a few days = faster rooting relates to my cloning method. Keep the stem wall wet till the bumps start and then oxygen. Essentially what the cloner is doing. I agree that the cut is absorbing moisture thru the stem wall before roots start, otherwise cuts would wilt without the dome. But I give em a week with totally wet coco.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> i sign for my seeds bunches.





gudkarma said:


> in the city you cant trust letter carriers.




Nor can you trust passer by-ers. In my neighborhood some of the slant-eyes are combin thu garbage lookin for cans and hidden treasure starting right about dawn. Alot of refugees and Vietnamese in the projects a few blocks one way, and a few blocks another way.... upscale condominiums housing doctors and lawyers surrounded by lexus and bmw's outside in the lot, you go down the street another few blocks.. it's a war zone mostly african-american and puertoricans. Love urban life. lol



ChronicClouds said:


> ...Waiting on my bulbs and 1000w phantom to go with my latest raptor hood. I'll then be running 4-1000w raptors in a 11x11 room. A camera is my next purchase and you can all see what I see.


You're gonna love the Phantom. It's my favorite outta my four ballasts. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Lastwood I gotta disagree with what you're sayin about needin a dome. The leaves don't matter. If u keep the humidity up or spray the leaves with a mister( I know you didn't say that) it actually slows the rootin process down cause the plants with take in water through their leaves. U tryin to get the plants to produce roots. So u make the only water available be from the roots. My clone style is super ghetto. I put whatever medium I feel like usin( rockwool, rapid rooters,soil,coco) in a cell tray. Take cuts, dip in clone gel,and put into medium. Throw tray under a light(I use t5s) and water once or twice a day by submerging the tray. Sometimes I even cut the tips of the leaves to conserve space. I barely ever lose a cut no matter how small I take it. I just got 100% on a whole tray in 9 days.


You're correct as you do not "need to" but increasing the amount of relative humidity especially in the first few days after taking the cuttings improves the success rate. Technically you could get a cut to root by sticking a cutting that has been treated with rooting hormone directly in a gentle soil like happyfrog. The chances of it actually rooting are much greater in a humid environment. I one time took saran wrap and rubberbanded it to the top of a small nursery pot and inside the pot were a few cuttings inserted into plain old jiffy cubes. I think 3 of the 4 made it. 

I'm a huge fan of Liquid Karma by Botanicare.* "contains a full complement of metabolically active organic compounds not found in regular plant foods or supplements. These unique compounds are absorbed immediately and act as regulatory signals, activators or catalysts to produce synchronized and accelerated growth under all conditions." *

I have gotten close to 100% success rate taking cuttings even in flower using this stuff even in flower. The only time I hadn't had great success is when I tried keeping my dome in the basement just recently as I think the cold in that room really f*cked me over. Just recently actually. They're all in an upstairs closet now awaiting primetime priority packaging. 

Took cuts of 
Heaven Scent's Space Princess
TGA's Space Dawg
Bodhi NL#5 x Mark Kastle's Talk of Kabul
Alphakronik's Jackpot Royale

I'll take more cuts as time goes on but it's time to start raising some mothers and gifting and what not.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

im in the high 90 percentile range all the time.

my only failures = ones that stay in stasis never rooting just looking great.

batman & karmas a bitch just made the "secrets" known. 

no direct moisture on plants ... humidity first few days.

i am the cloning master. even w/o rooting hormone.

with it... clone god.

prefer dwc.
also like old school rockwool, myco tea, and humid dome.

im nearly 100% either way. 

gimme a candle, some poo, a wonton soup cup, and a saltine cracker = 100% every time


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> im in the high 90 percentile range all the time.
> 
> my only failures = ones that stay in stasis never rooting just looking great.
> 
> ...




Clone master why do you cut the tips of the leafs off......kiss-ass

Will be cracking some chocolate mind melt (DWC) soon......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone wanna swap some class AAA seeds for tickets to my local pubs New Years bash?? We have sausage rolls and beer.... Good deals for good people!!

Jk of corse, just thought it would be good for a laugh 


And GK your a star mate!! I'm getting much quicker rooting rate now due to hardly misting the cuts & prop' lid. Gotta love this thread and all you fine folks .


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 29, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> Clone master why do you cut the tips of the leafs off......kiss-ass
> 
> Will be cracking some chocolate mind melt (DWC) soon......


Cutting the tips of the leaves will help induce rooting faster, as I understand.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

it prevents transpiration.

rather than fake google know it... i'll break off what i know from the dome.

transpiration = is like plant moisture evaporation.

cutting the leaves in half ...helps the cut ...by REDUCING the area for tranpiration.

then when you dome up... success is just a waiting game.

you need to control heat & humidity & things like damping/mold/disease (< maybe not right word) if you want to clone consistently.

i dont use heat mats... but i have aquarium heaters for my dwc cloners if needed.

you have to make the cut work for water love... or die. 
give it optimum enviro (especially early humid) the cut will "choose" life.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 29, 2011)

Mist the dome not the plant is key. I like cuttin my leaves too, 7-14 days 100% success using dip N grow and sunshine mix.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got my silver wire in for makin Colloidal silver and Fem beans. Gonna take cuts tomorrow, should be trying to make beans in a month or so.

If it works out, I'll need a few bean testers. IM gonna try and make Greenthumb G13 S2's first


----------



## blissfest (Dec 29, 2011)

My fem seed projects for this year are:

Jackpot Royale
G13
Ghost OG
Larry OG
Red Diesel
Dynamite
Grapegod
Pineapple Express
Casey Jones
These are what I have alive at the moment

I have a shitload of genetics I haven't cracked yet, making Fem seeds has always been on my things to do list, LOL!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 29, 2011)

If I had g13 I would get hazemans g13 bx2 and find a kickass male n do a bx3. Won't get much better than that. Everyones got different goals.I would like to bx clone onlys n make em in reg seeds. I guess breeders don't do it more often because??????


----------



## blissfest (Dec 29, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> If I had g13 I would get hazemans g13 bx2 and find a kickass male n do a bx3. Won't get much better than that. Everyones got different goals.I would like to bx clone onlys n make em in reg seeds. I guess breeders don't do it more often because??????


I want to make some Reg beans too,

I have some packs of reg seed I want to work with:

Fire OG
StrawberryAlienKush
DoubleBarrel OG
Chocolate Rain
Killer Skunk
Ect.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

focus on a few strains rather than alot.

use your two best, most vigorous, plants.

maybe the two best rooters?

i say work just g13, make beans, test , & expand project.

send 25 of those g13 beans my way for sure... lol.


----------



## blissfest (Dec 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> focus on a few strains rather than alot.
> 
> use your two best, most vigorous, plants.
> 
> ...


You are on my list to hook up with G13 S2's dude, you have a nice lab and know what day it is, you're in, LOL!!

Im gonna take my time and do it right on this seed making venture, should be fun.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 29, 2011)

I use an Ez cloner (the real deal and homemade) I DON'T Mist at all. Never. 
I make sure my ph is just right (5.7-6.0) and go about half strength on the clonex (liquid)
I have at least 85-90% success rates. The thing I notice is the "prime" clone sites produce "prime clones"
Where as the littler cuttings (not from the tops) root faster but don't seem to have as much vigor.
Ever since I started trimming the edges of the leaves, I did notice certain strains started to root by the 7 day mark. (up to half way on larger leaves and only about 1/4 way on smaller leaves)


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

batman (and phantom users) how long are those lasting?

what wattage, 1000y?


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 29, 2011)

I get great results with rapid rooters and liquid karma in a dome under t5s. Humidity is usually 20% here in the Rockies so a dome is a must for me.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

can you solve this visual riddle?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

ChronicClouds said:


> I use an Ez cloner (the real deal and homemade) I DON'T Mist at all. Never.
> I make sure my ph is just right (5.7-6.0) and go about half strength on the clonex (liquid)
> I have at least 85-90% success rates. The thing I notice is the "prime" clone sites produce "prime clones"
> Where as the littler cuttings (not from the tops) root faster but don't seem to have as much vigor.
> Ever since I started trimming the edges of the leaves, I did notice certain strains started to root by the 7 day mark. (up to half way on larger leaves and only about 1/4 way on smaller leaves)


 i got 100% turn around in my homemade bubbler.....but i must say its pretty pro lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> can you solve this visual riddle?


 Ummm.....your gonna do shots of Cindy beans?


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 29, 2011)

Just added to my collection. The seed fairy dropped these in my mail box:

Psycho Killer (Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis) - Breeders Boutique
Pablos Cheese (F2) - Cannaseur Seeds
Jacks Cleaner 2 - TGA Subcool

Gonna step up my game a little bit now


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 29, 2011)

Gud, Dizzle I would love to Solve that Riddle. 

Btw the Phantom is a solid performer so far. The only ballast that's ever failed me tho was HTG garbage.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Gud, Dizzle I would love to Solve that Riddle.
> 
> Btw the Phantom is a solid performer so far. The only ballast that's ever failed me tho was HTG garbage.


 im thinkin there all goin swimming


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 29, 2011)

gonna get way fecal up in here.

........in a poop pool swimmingly


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 29, 2011)

TheNewGuy's Black Cherry x Blueberry



I have 8 of these veggin. Shit is gonna be delicious.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was thinking of putting a hydro system in a porta potty tank. Portoponics


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 29, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> batman (and phantom users) how long are those lasting?
> 
> what wattage, 1000y?


I've had my (4) Phantoms 1000w for less than a year, but I did my research and they seem to be the most reliable. Based upon return rates for failed ballasts. What ever you do don't buy Next Gen IMO
The coolest part about the Phantoms is you can set the ballast to 60% 75% or 100% and it's mh/hps and 120/240 'smart'.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

My girl popped her 6 pk of LA conn fems I got her for Xmas. Pissed they're fems. But it is what it is.gonna be fun to see what she's learned. I bet it's fire. 
Lastwood I love the way your mind works! Here I am in possession of this old ass g13 clone only true female. And hazeman has these g13bx2's. Hmmmmm what should I do? And I got a cash bonus this month. Well I get it the first week of January. Hope they're still around. I've always wanted to take my g13 to my sour d. Would be fun to cube my g13 then take to sour d. 
Gotta finish up this a11 project Lastwood dreamed up first.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Gud, Dizzle I would love to Solve that Riddle.
> 
> Btw the Phantom is a solid performer so far. The only ballast that's ever failed me tho was HTG garbage.


How much does the phantom run? I saw a great deal for either a quantum, nextgen or galaxy digital dimmable 600 ballast between 130-160. I'm def looking into that.

.s. my 2x400 watts from htg still rocking too..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey wyteberry my girl just bought me two galaxy switchable 1ks I'm loving them so far. Quiet,cool, can run whatever bulb I want.

She paid 250 a piece from the store.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 29, 2011)

The 600w Phantom is like $180 shipped from Seeds Etc on Ebay in a plain brown box via Usps priority. The 1000 is like $100 more.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The 600w Phantom is like $180 shipped from Seeds Etc on Ebay in a plain brown box via Usps priority. The 1000 is like $100 more.


Does it come with a bulb etc or just the ballast and cord set?

Karmas a bitch- I take it 250 for the whole setup? Or just the ballast?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 29, 2011)

No bulb. But I got 1000 watters. Bought a 1000w digilux bulb for $59. Magnum 6in aircooled hood for 159.

I like the magnum hood better than the raptor because of how easily the glass comes out on the magnum vs the raptor has a bunch of screws and is pretty much a two person job to clean the glass.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> No bulb. But I got 1000 watters. Bought a 1000w digilux bulb for $59. Magnum 6in aircooled hood for 159.
> 
> I like the magnum hood better than the raptor because of how easily the glass comes out on the magnum vs the raptor has a bunch of screws and is pretty much a two person job to clean the glass.


That's a cool setup but 159 for a hood damn.. I would have been mad.. I was looking at the quantum or next gen ballast a hilux or digilux bulb and a active air inline fan all for 250 not including shipping.. I have a euro reflector I got from my 400 I can use


----------



## ChronicClouds (Dec 29, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> No bulb. But I got 1000 watters. Bought a 1000w digilux bulb for $59. Magnum 6in aircooled hood for 159.
> 
> I like the magnum hood better than the raptor because of how easily the glass comes out on the magnum vs the raptor has a bunch of screws and is pretty much a two person job to clean the glass.


I can agree about the glass! it's a Bitch to clean if you take it out.
Where did you find digilux @ $59?! I paid $76 per bulb
- Phantoms $150 per ballast 600w or $250 for 1000w @ Best Damn Hydro


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

Packs of BSHB from Bodhi on Seur right now Buy it Now $66-....
Gold star too... Ehh..


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 30, 2011)

with the magnums I remove the ducting from the end and reach in to clean the glass or to switch bulbs. It's pretty easy to loosen one screw on the ducting clamp to pull the ducting off real quick. The glass is still a pain to deal with in the magnum IMO, it's pretty big, if there are plants below the hood I wouldn't even attempt it without moving them out of the way.

I switched to blockbuster hoods, now those are easy, the glass is on hinges and just swings open after loosening two screws that can be loosened by hand.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah I just checked the phantoms are 150 at my spot too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Also the digilux and ushio hilux bulbs are 58.99


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Also the digilux and ushio hilux bulbs are 58.99


makes me fuckin sick a lil bit...i payed almost 140 out the door for my Horti


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> makes me fuckin sick a lil bit...i payed almost 140 out the door for my Horti


Damn.. R u using a digital ballast? If mag then horti is good. I think I'll grab one of those for my 400 and a cmh bulb. But 140 damn I'll see if I can get another goo bulb lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn.. R u using a digital ballast? If mag then horti is good. I think I'll grab one of those for my 400 and a cmh bulb. But 140 damn I'll see if I can get another goo bulb lol


 nah i run it in my Galaxy 6hundy ... mine runs fine, starts proper and all...but i do know peoples have blown bulbs...i think Racer Boys blew up

TBH when this one loses its lumies im gonna cop a Ushio or something....ive had it for a lil bit now..time for a tire change soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah i run it in my Galaxy 6hundy ... mine runs fine, starts proper and all...but i do know peoples have blown bulbs...i think Racer Boys blew up
> 
> TBH when this one loses its lumies im gonna cop a Ushio or something....ive had it for a lil bit now..time for a tire change soon


Yeah scratch the horti I'm grabbing a ushio and the extra money will be a pack of beans


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah scratch the horti I'm grabbing a ushio and the extra money will be a pack of beans


 i was happy with at first...now im so so lol...i know theres better

id opt for the ushio as well


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a pretty good deal...
Pick any 8 Ten packs of Nirvana (AK-48, Aurora Indica, Blue Mystic, Bubbilicious, Chrystal, Ice, Indoor Mix, Kaya Gold, Master Kush, Medusa, Northern Lights Pure Indica, Papaya, PPP, Short Ryder, Snow White, Super Skunk, Swiss Cheese, Venus Fly Trap, White Castle, White Rhino, White Widow, Wonder Woman)
for $150- (instead of $25- EA. x 8 = $200.00)
AT SBAY...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> This is a pretty good deal...
> Pick any 8 Ten packs of Nirvana (AK-48, Aurora Indica, Blue Mystic, Bubbilicious, Chrystal, Ice, Indoor Mix, Kaya Gold, Master Kush, Medusa, Northern Lights Pure Indica, Papaya, PPP, Short Ryder, Snow White, Super Skunk, Swiss Cheese, Venus Fly Trap, White Castle, White Rhino, White Widow, Wonder Woman)
> for $150- (instead of $25- EA. x 8 = $200.00)
> AT SBAY...


can you double strains? like 3 packs of Ice ?


----------



## JCashman (Dec 30, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> First drop of Gage gear at CZ, will be listed tomorrow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty so much for the info Munkie, do u know if it will be CZ only, or tude as well? <3


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

I love cmh bulbs there pretty cheap. I use 2 yield master hoods. Doesn't the suction from the fan hold the glass on even when you take the scrrews out? Mine does. Makes it easy to clean.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow skunk thanks for the heads up maybe now i dont have to refreash so much lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 30, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> .
> 
> batman & karmas a bitch just made the "secrets" known.
> 
> no direct moisture on plants ... humidity first few days.


 So I accidently stumbled across the correct method. I have too many beans to explore to take cuts (untill now).
I left them in water for three days, then planted in soil with no dome and they were growing in 10 days. Of course my humidity in the house is 55.

That probaly helps. I practiced once or twice with the dome and they wilted right away. These stay tall and green


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 30, 2011)

I am always leary when a company does this. It makes me think they are getting rid of old stock.
Reefermen did the same thing the last few months. He kept lowering prices till all his gear was gone at HD. Now people are reporting germ problems.



jkahndb0 said:


> This is a pretty good deal...
> Pick any 8 Ten packs of Nirvana (AK-48, Aurora Indica, Blue Mystic, Bubbilicious, Chrystal, Ice, Indoor Mix, Kaya Gold, Master Kush, Medusa, Northern Lights Pure Indica, Papaya, PPP, Short Ryder, Snow White, Super Skunk, Swiss Cheese, Venus Fly Trap, White Castle, White Rhino, White Widow, Wonder Woman)
> for $150- (instead of $25- EA. x 8 = $200.00)
> AT SBAY...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

For someone who is new and wants alot for a little that's a good deal I would pass tho. Never was a fan of nirvana a


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 30, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> no direct moisture on plants ... humidity first few days.


See, and everytime I say that somewhere else, I get stupid arguments about how you gotta mist the plants, gotta mist 'em, gotta mist 'em...bullshit. 

When I do it your way, I am 100%...I tried using my Aerogarden as a cloner...crap. Lost 6. Went back to good old rockwool and humidity dome, 100% again. 

All I can say is let 'em argue (and kill their clones). I'm sticking with the tried and gud method.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 30, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I want to make some Reg beans too,
> 
> I have some packs of reg seed I want to work with:
> 
> ...


If you make fems of the Chocolate Rain, I'll be happy to test 'em for ya!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

any method can be tried and true... given variables (temp, humidity, light, rooting hormone) in a local environment.


i just speak from experience running a SOG op... where taking cuts is critical to success.

most people who takes lots of cuts know that moisture on plants can lead to mold. 

this is not to say that foliar is not applicable... its just not a wise thing to do on a regular basis.

with cuts, misting the plant material directly slows the rooting process down. 

i do want to make a caveat for ...anti wilt spray (which i dont use but is acceptable) ...which is done 1x right after the cuts are taken.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

lol yeah blue....there is always someone out there that has a "better" way of doin it...funny thing is, most of the time, they've never done it before but they KNOW it works better lol.

i stick with a diy 5 gal. bucket aero-cloner. i had a rubbermaid tote aero-cloner but couodnt get the lid sealed enough, leaked like a bitch, so i switched to a bucket and a lid with a spout. my room stays around 40% humidity...no dome, no mist, no leaf tip trimming, no hormomes/additives, dont ph my water and i like to leave at least 3 sets of full nodes on them cuz imo, they grow much faster when i throw em in dirt after they're rooted with more foliage...100% rate on veg'n plants, most root in 3-6 days....i'm 0 for 5 on flowering cuts though  ....i'll get it figured out though eventually...

who in here has flowered rooting cuts? do ya treat em any different than the veg'n cuts?

edit - lol oops, thats backwards...i meant who here has rooted flowering cuts?


----------



## hempstead (Dec 30, 2011)

WTF Stopp talking so much. lol
Every day I log in and have 10 pages to read. I guess I should log in more.

So anyways I got some pics of my Eisbaers for you. Looks like 2 different phenos but both very similar. It has been cold the passed couple days and they are turning colors. The shorter stockier one is turning purple and getting dark while the taller leaner one is getting some orange and yellows. Both are very heavy and dense and had to stake them. Hardly any branches and they have a floral smell to them. And both are sparkling with crystals. 

Also have a pic of Fast Nevilles and no matter what I feed her this chic's leaves are turning yellow all over. She smells like pine and the buds are pretty dense. I had to stake her too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

lol hemp. yeah i cant keep up with this thread much anymore...i miss a lot now cuz when i have 3+ pages to catch up on, i just scan thru most of it.

nice work hemp. 12/12 from seed by any chance?


----------



## blissfest (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought I read Neviles Haze didn't like much food during flowering?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah blue....there is always someone out there that has a "better" way of doin it...funny thing is, most of the time, they've never done it before but they KNOW it works better lol.
> 
> i stick with a diy 5 gal. bucket aero-cloner. i had a rubbermaid tote aero-cloner but couodnt get the lid sealed enough, leaked like a bitch, so i switched to a bucket and a lid with a spout. my room stays around 40% humidity...no dome, no mist, no leaf tip trimming, no hormomes/additives, dont ph my water and i like to leave at least 3 sets of full nodes on them cuz imo, they grow much faster when i throw em in dirt after they're rooted with more foliage...100% rate on veg'n plants, most root in 3-6 days....i'm 0 for 5 on flowering cuts though  ....i'll get it figured out though eventually...
> 
> ...


I've rooted flowering clones . In fact I have a fire og clone now from flower. I don't treat different at all. I do it the basic way. Humidor and spray bottle with rooter plugs


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've rooted flowering clones . In fact I have a fire og clone now from flower. I don't treat different at all. I do it the basic way. Humidor and spray bottle with rooter plugs


thanks wyte.

interesting. do they take any longer to root than usual?

maybe i'll start with ph'n my water next time.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

they do take longer to root in most cases.

i do this regularly & have 5 or 6 rooted nug cuts in my personal cloner this second.

... and especially with flowered (or nug) cuts DO NOT trim leaves back just leave a decent amount of material on them.

...ph solution every time and light nutes for nug cuts ...with nug cuts i prefer grow nutes in the 300 to 500ppm range.

...rooting hormone on a nugz cut always. 

...i scrape a layer off surface skin on one side, flip cut over, and opposite to the strip skin side i do a few little slashes on the stem, then make my final cut does not have to be near a node, dip in water, and finally powdered rooting hormone.

...im 100% on nug cutz fo life


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> they do take longer to root in most cases.
> 
> i do this regularly & have 5 or 6 rooted nug cuts in my personal cloner this second.
> 
> ...


There ya go cmt.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Karma I have g13 bx2 n u have g13 ao maybe we can co-op on it. Sour g13 sounds awesome.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

g13 x a11 then take a male from that & x to plushberry


----------



## blissfest (Dec 30, 2011)

Raskal made a fortune crossing "The White" to anything he could get his hands on.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

sweet. thanks gud. just what i was lookin for.

gonna try and clone one of my grape stomper bx's today...she is around 40 days of flower.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol hemp. yeah i cant keep up with this thread much anymore...i miss a lot now cuz when i have 3+ pages to catch up on, i just scan thru most of it.
> 
> nice work hemp. 12/12 from seed by any chance?


The Eaisbaer were vegged for close to a month and they were very slow. Once in flower they shot up. Nevilles was only vegged for a few days.



blissfest said:


> I thought I read Neviles Haze didn't like much food during flowering?


I read the opposite and it is true. I fed them pretty heavy and still yellowing.


blissfest said:


> Raskal made a fortune crossing "The White" to anything he could get his hands on.


Like every other seed company out there. They all get their special pheno and cross it to everything famous. heh


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 30, 2011)

my project for the year is apollo13bx x g13 bx2 and g13bx2 x apollo13bx. Think they would make nice parents.

ive been trying to come up with names. probably 0013. with the little gun hanging off the edge of the 3, ill make a logo soon.


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 30, 2011)

The Skywalker clones in L.A are on point.

Heres mine 10 days from pull, AM I WORTHY FOR YOU YET CZ?!?! AM I WORTHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY *starts to break down onto knees and yell at sky*





<<sorry for the blurriness i hate my steadyshot.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice place to get clones would be killer......

I have given up on CZ myself....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be taking my a11 male to all my clone onlies. Just for shits and giggles. Sour d,g13,other stuff.


----------



## JCashman (Dec 30, 2011)

blissfest said:


> Raskal made a fortune crossing "The White" to anything he could get his hands on.


ha, truth to that! WiFi, WhiteBubba, WhiteUrkle, etc etc



karmas a bitch said:


> I'll be taking my a11 male to all my clone onlies. Just for shits and giggles. Sour d,g13,other stuff.


sounds like some pretty fun shits and giggles!


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah blue....there is always someone out there that has a "better" way of doin it...funny thing is, most of the time, they've never done it before but they KNOW it works better lol.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Hey, I know what works for ME and that's what is most important to me, so ...

As for the last two lines...hehehe, I've done BOTH!

I put my rooting clones into the flower room as soon as they were past the humidome stage...and I cut a bud 7 weeks into flower and rooted that too. 

As for rooting flowering clones, that one did take more than twice as long as a regular clone to start doing anything visible, but the roots sprouted in about 10 days. The top just sat there and looked ... boring. I almost tossed the thing out because it did absolutely nothing for over 3 weeks. But it didn't die either and somebody on here once said, "I don't give up till they do"...so I waited...and I am SO glad I did! I now have a lovely plant from that little bowl pack...


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah it takes a while for em to reveg. The bloom ferts actually promote rooting and Nitrogen slows root growth.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

happy 4:20


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

its my opinion that nug cuts (run dwc) need nutrition to make it.

imo, a nug cut is gonna be in the cloner a hot minute to bust enough roots for transplant to a cup of coco... some nutrition keeps them looking good.


if N inhibits root growth why do cuts (same strain) stretch more in flower when grow nutes are used?

if I use blooms nutes in weeks 1-3 , cuts stretch less.


there's some research out there on N vs. root development ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Stretching = root growth?-------------------EDIT: things that do promote root growth are phosphorus and mycho's( and other microbes). Nitrogen does nothing for the roots, that's why they are white, not green.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

root growth = stretching
stretching = root growth

absolutely... how do you think the cutting flowers?

how does the cutting grow? 

roots grow first ...then cut grows.

after a certain time in flower (probably genetic) the roots stop growing & the plant turns to true flower making.

root growth can be directly correlated to stretch, overall plant height, fruit size, etc.


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm sorry root growth does not = stretching. So many things can cause stretching that there is no way it is directly related to root growth. Then the roots would be the same length as the stem right? If your light is too far away the plant stretches, does that cause the roots to grow faster? Brand of nutes, light intensity, training, there are too many variables.----------------its common knowledge N inhibits root growth. Low N levels stimulates root growth. Of course the roots grow with N present, but not as fast. Nitrogen is only taken up thru the roots, then sent to the leaves to be photosynthesized. ------------ anyways, my XXX and G13 bx2 are here! Free crush proof tin too. Wanna pop these so bad.----------


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

root growth does = stretch 

& if there's "no way it directly related to root growth" you need to hit the books. 
the cut grows only because the roots grow. 

& what does training have to do with the biological process that is stretch? 

nothing.

nitrogen actually promotes root growth & the plant seeks it out growing in the process.

you want me to prove it to you? np.

"Gabriel Krouk&#8217;s work focuses on nitrate, a major mineral ion and the main source of nitrogen for plants, present in soil but also often rare. As a result, plant roots grow constantly in search of new areas of nitrate-rich soil. Mr. Krouk&#8217;s research demonstrates that this root growth is in no way random: on the contrary it is carefully guided by molecular mechanisms that detect the presence and availability of nitrate in the soil.

Gabriel Krouk studied one of these molecular mechanisms using the model plant _Arabidopsis thaliana_. This specific detection mechanism involves the protein NRT1.1, which has the unique characteristic of being both a membrane transporter which enables the entry of nitrate in the root cells, and a nitrate sensor that can stimulate the growth of roots in areas where this ion is present. 

This protein plays a unique role in transporting a plant growth hormone, auxin. When nitrate is abundant in the environment, NRT1.1 directs auxin transport so that the hormone accumulates in the roots, thus accelerating their growth."

*

enjoy. 

& the first 1 to 7 days of weeks 1 to 3 is ALL about stimulating root growth in the presence of high N fert... or what we'll call "grow nutes".

by your logic... my cuts should never stretch & the roots be underdeveloped. too funny. 

doesn't homebrewer run grow nutes into week 4 or 5 with killer results? 

e$ko does for the first few weeks. 

& i do grow nutes to week 3. this last tray i did 50/50% bloom & grow & got much less stretch and after dissecting a container... root growth is less. 

*

reference : 

Nitrate-Regulated Auxin Transport by NRT1.1 Defines a Mechanism for Nutrient Sensing in Plants. Gabriel Krouk, Benoît Lacombe, Agnieszka Bielach, Francine Perrine-Walker, Katerina Malinska, Emmanuelle Mounier, Klara Hoyerova, Pascal Tillard, Sarah Leon, Karin Ljung et al. *Developmental Cell*. 2010 June 15;18(6) pp. 927 &#8211; 937.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

apollo is comeing down like a freight train tonight


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Gud, roots grow in SEARCH of nitrogen, not BECAUSE of it. The LOWER the N. The more the roots grow in search of it. With excess N the roots don't spread as much. Your own paste proves my point. I could paste 100 scientific articles proving you wrong as well. The idea that stretch is = to root growth is ridiculous. With my t5s I can virtually stop verticle growth, does that mean the roots stop growing. I said, and I quote "of course roots grow with nitrogen, just not as well. Training also does control stretch. Notice clusters of buds directly above a supercropped knuckle. --------- no more arguing with u the info is there for anyone who wants it, they can do the research and decide for yourself. --------


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Gud, roots grow in SEARCH of nitrogen, not BECAUSE of it. The LOWER the N. The more the roots grow in search of it. With excess N the roots don't spread as much. Your own paste proves my point. I could paste 100 scientific articles proving you wrong as well. The idea that stretch is = to root growth is ridiculous. With my t5s I can virtually stop verticle growth, does that mean the roots stop growing. I said, and I quote "of course roots grow with nitrogen, just not as well. Training also does control stretch. Notice clusters of buds directly above a supercropped knuckle. --------- no more arguing with u gud I feel ur getting mad over it and Its not my intention so sorry. the info is there for anyone who wants it, they can do the research and decide for yourself. --------


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

actually i read an (in a soil science mag) an article today that suggests fine root hairs are directly related to levels of N in the soil.

kinda fascinating. 

& might suggest why my cuts go into flower looking so fly with good root build and many fine hairs? i actually have to trim the beards back by 2/3rds.

np homie. its all good. i have been reading on N quite a bit here & there.

& i'll stick to my methods for sure as 1) my mentor who i am trying to mimic is busting 10 to 14 rooted cuts in flower, one 600w light, & averaging 24 to 28 dry ounces of product and 2) i think hydro SOG isn't anything like traditional growing in containers.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

heres my take

the T5s can and will stop vert growth and still making giant roots.....but ive also had plants in veg under the same lamps that stretched to all fuck cuz they were rootbound


on the N subject...again ive had plants grow truck roots due to a good dose of N and Liquid Karma......but.....ive also had plants stop root growth with to much


im not agreing with anyone here...just adding my 2c...maybe im wrong..but im pretty stoned ATM , plus im an asshole LOL


i dotn WTF im talking about anyways


hey i got another T5 tonight , and some Hydroplex  .............. time to take the K-Bar to this A-11


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just read like 70 fuckin posts......
But i forgot most of everything that i just read.....LoL
Yah yo.. when i ran hydro i tried Hombrewer's method, its 2 parts grow 1 part Bloom nutes in flower (dyna-gro) dont remember exactly how long...

And the Nirvana thing you can get whatever combination you want, 8 packs of PPP (example) , or 1 of each....
dont matter...

There were only 65 packs of BSHB made that round my guess is there all gone now... Im glad i got a chance to grab a few...
Back to work, see yall lata, PZ...
PAB.. ~~HAZE~~


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I just read like 70 fuckin posts......
> But i forgot most of everything that i just read.....LoL
> Yah yo.. when i ran hydro i tried Hombrewer's method, its 2 parts grow 1 part Bloom nutes in flower (dyna-gro) dont remember exactly how long...
> 
> ...


 thanks for the 411 mang....they got a couple straisn that are decent


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah I've seen dank pics of there jock horor, the reviews for super skunk are killer but gud says it sucks so idk that bums me out. I'm hoping the super skunks dank, but just not up to guds "skunk standard". I don't hink I could justify that many packs of nirvana tho. Its a good deal.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

you know on the super skunk, i got the cut from a fine farmer who did the selection before he ever flowered them.

rooted fast, good in veg, looked bomb in flower.

it was very very weak. & the end result was way longer than advertized flower, terrible taste, & the high was a joke

a pack or two should reveal a better pheno for sure.

seen some sick grows of masterkush, aurora, crystal, and a few others.

there's a pack of masterkush in the stash & i agree that special is just tooooo much nirvana.

i have a few g13 skunk #1 on my list for the new year.


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah it's hard to base an opinion on a strain when someone else selected the pheno. I've grown a couple strains that I got from clone that I've heard were bomb. Just as gud said, they looked great all the way up to finish, but in the end they didn't have the crystal coverage or density I'm looking for, plus the taste was just plain, unremarkable. I assume the guy selected a weak pheno not that the strain itself sucks.

but I have an unknown chemdog that is still kickin ass for me that I got from clone


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yah it is aloooot of Nirvana...LoL (they also got a 4 pack deal for $85-, off it comes out too)
Sbay has a Xmas section where everything is cheaper, Bog, Tom Hill, like 10-20 bux... etc...

Starting to notice Delta-9 has some pretty nice shit.. The Super Star (Sensi Star x Sensi Star ), and the Simpsons Kush (SFV OG x F.O.G. ).... For Starters...

Decided to stick wit my DWC cloner... "The Plantation Temptation"...LoL
Bennie Tea, & Clonex... thats it... 
I pour the excess clonex into the DWC res and it creates this insane uniform soap bubble action that fills the tub....LoL (like when boiling water overflows the pot)
Otherwise they would just be random at the waters surface, this way there poppin everywhere like fireworks...
(*again wut wurks 4 u, wurks 4 u)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

these are the beans that fell out trimming  

some A11 x C99 beanage



i think she threw out more than she ever has..looks well over a zip to me


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 30, 2011)

Hell yeah dizzle those are gonna be fire


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Hell yeah dizzle those are gonna be fire


 im thinkin so to.....i had to reveg the A11 cuz my dumbass gave away the last cut i had when i flipped this one.....but ima Bx those beans back to momma and try to isolate this pheno


my whole house stinks like lemon jolly ranchers and dank lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

well the strawberry alien kush, green python and snozzberry are above ground...still no action on the yo mama beans and firestarter...im havin shit luck with yo mama. looks like im gonna soak the last 4 green queen x querkle testers to replace the "inactive beans".....gonna kill off my querkle clone as well since today the mother started to smell like sugar coated lemon drops...which is a fucking great smell but i'm lookin for the grape pheno of querkle again. i'll make some f2's with the lemon querkle pheno though....just cuz i'm bored and have some querkle pollen left


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

That sounds awesome man.....


----------



## blissfest (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> well the strawberry alien kush, green python and snozzberry are above ground...still no action on the yo mama beans and firestarter...im havin shit luck with yo mama. looks like im gonna soak the last 4 green queen x querkle testers to replace the "inactive beans".....gonna kill off my querkle clone as well since today the mother started to smell like sugar coated lemon drops...which is a fucking great smell but i'm lookin for the grape pheno of querkle again. i'll make some f2's with the lemon querkle pheno though....just cuz i'm bored and have some querkle pollen left


I'll be payin attention to your SAK grow, I have a pack of those waiting their turn.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 30, 2011)

blissfest said:


> I'll be payin attention to your SAK grow, I have a pack of those waiting their turn.


I have a couple of those SAK that broke dirt recently. I'm gonna grow em out with a short veg time as they weren't exactly planned to be part of this grow just to see what it's like, and then take a couple cuts. I've never had Strawberry cough but WOS Strawberry Blue was pretty decent.


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 30, 2011)

In a dave chappelle voice _"Im Rick Simpson Biatch"_

Rick Simpson Oil = really good shit  just tried it for first time.



Germing tonight!! Arctic Fallout or The White OG v2.0?


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I have a couple of those SAK that broke dirt recently. I'm gonna grow em out with a short veg time as they weren't exactly planned to be part of this grow just to see what it's like, and then take a couple cuts. I've never had Strawberry cough but WOS Strawberry Blue was pretty decent.


cool man...then if we both get some females, we'll be harvesting around the same time since i wont be veg'n mine long either cuz a streak of males threw off my perpetual schedule....and my cali con pre98 bubba will be lucky to yield an oz so i'm gonna need somethin flowering asap so i dont run out of bud.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 30, 2011)

artic fallout ! fo sure.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

Just copped burgundy,sun maiden and another pack of shish99. I'm really happy with my KOS gear. Really happy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just copped burgundy,sun maiden and another pack of shish99. I'm really happy with my KOS gear. Really happy.


from where?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just copped burgundy,sun maiden and another pack of shish99. I'm really happy with my KOS gear. Really happy.


 is the Shish99 a C99 hybid....appernetly now Shishkaberry is called Kish....im old ffs LOL whats what anymore? help


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

yup. shish99 is grim c99 f2 x shishkaberry


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah the shish99 is from KOS it's ShishkaberryXc99. My first run of KOS gear. I'll be buying lots more of their beans.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> yup. shish99 is grim c99 f2 x shishkaberry


 those sound good! they should be pretty uniform to


when i was a kid we used to get mad Shiskaberry at outdoor harvest time, Texada Timewarp , Durban and stuff ....the Shishka was always dank as fuck , super potent smoke to...that would slam nice with Cindy


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

I have some about 4 weeks into flower. They are beautiful plants. I used to grow the straight shish from spice of life back in the day. I miss that plant. I rocked the shit outta her outdoor. The outdoor looked like indoor


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have some about 4 weeks into flower. They are beautiful plants. I used to grow the straight shish from spice of life back in the day. I miss that plant. I rocked the shit outta her outdoor. The outdoor looked like indoor


 Yeah you remember that gear to? the Shishka red was the shiznit ... so many good beans from that era are gone....thats what we used to get all the time at harvest time...the Shishka Red  deff the dankest outdoor gear to be had !


does anyone carry legit Shishkaberry anymore? someone musta carried over SoLs Red and Yellow line


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

I've heard cash crop ken has Shishkaberry now. Yeah I remember that gear. I've been growin for a grip. I remember when u could buy brothers grim seeds. Lol I ran some of their gear. Didn't keep cuts. I remember when they went outta business and their gear was hella cheap. If I knew then what I know now!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]KOS- Shish99
NAME: Shish99
BREEDER: KOS
GROWING/BREEDING STYLE: True Living Organics (TLO)
LINE: Bros. Grimm C-99 f2 (M) x Shishkaberry
LIGHTING: HPS/MH/LED/T5
WEIGHT: Large
FLOWERING TIME INDOORS: 60-65 days depending on taste
HARVEST OUTDOORS: mid October in Northern Hemisphere

DESCRIPTION: 
Berry, Berry, Berry.....Lots of flavors bounce out of this one, with the main flavor being Berry. She is so sweet, you'll think you were smoking candy...Indoors or Out, this one packs on the weight and has mass resin production. Strong sturdy branching allows her to hold the weight of the mass colas she produces. Heavy hitting high but not couchlocking, wonderful hiking herb or outdoor fun. 

SPECIAL GROWING INSTRUCTIONS: 

She likes her Nitrogen a bit more than most, and will double in size once flipped to flower. And there is a Cindy dom Pheno that is a avg. to low yielding plant...So far it has been a 70/30 between the huge and small yielding.
Always allow plants to get 55 days old from sprouting, before starting to flower for maximum resin production. KOS always recommends organically growing our gear for the full appreciation of smells and flavors.[/FONT]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> If I knew then what I know now!


Story of life lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah man...if only i wasnt too paranoid to buy beans way back when...

that's why i collect....ya never know what fire will be gone tomorrow...


----------



## greengenez (Dec 30, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've heard cash crop ken has Shishkaberry now. Yeah I remember that gear. I've been growin for a grip. I remember when u could buy brothers grim seeds. Lol I ran some of their gear. Didn't keep cuts. I remember when they went outta business and their gear was hella cheap. If I knew then what I know now!





wyteberrywidow said:


> Story of life lol...


Amen to that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

I heard Cashcrop Ken sells it to, its called Kish or some shit......yeah heavens staircase sold alota kewl shit.....nobody kept fuckall then.....yur so right if we only knew

Bros Grimm sold a mix pack called the Royal Mix.... it had so many dank ass plants in it.....id punch a nun for that cheap ass mix pack today lol

to bad Joey weed is MIA...he was the only breeder that carried all those in F2 .... im almost tempted to scoop up the rest of those Sugar Blossoms he has......Sannies has Lemon Thai as well, thats a old Soul strain from dutch flowers. Soul and DJ Short were my inspiration when i cut my teethe in this sport lol



Im also on the hunt for LEGIT Chocolate Thai ... pm me if you got the drop on some


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 30, 2011)

Man I was buyin beans like nuts back then. I just wasn't really informed about the brothers Grimm. I remember readin the descriptions and bein like c99 shit that's just jack herer. I'll buy a couple ten packs from sensi and find her myself. That was around the early stage of my growing career. I had a nasty collection that the bad guys got. Mutherfuckin rats.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

if we could all only go back in time with the 411 we pack now lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> if we could all only go back in time with the 411 we pack now lol


oh man...i would need about 12 or 15 grand for that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh man...i would need about 12 or 15 grand for that.


Honestly cmt I think more would be needed lol.. I know for me spot me 50 large I'll be straight with only elites


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

ive been lookin at those Sugar Blossoms too...
Bros. Grimm Improved White Widow... Well dont mind if i Fuckin Do!!!

My new years pledge was gunna be: Dont Buy Beans for 2 Months....
I think im screwed...

Going back with this collective Knowledge and a few Stacks...
Better than buyin Gold....


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

2 months?!? lol i have a hard enough time goin 2 weeks..


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

i finally broke down and ordered all new bulbs for my flower room...the ones i have now have lived on long enough...i went with ultra sun this time....when they get here and i put em in, maybe i'll finally install my new exhaust fan...i've only had it for about 3 months...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> oh man...i would need about 12 or 15 grand for that.


 yeah thered be 3rd mortagaes being taken out and kidneys being sold LOL



jkahndb0 said:


> ive been lookin at those Sugar Blossoms too...
> Bros. Grimm Improved White Widow... Well dont mind if i Fuckin Do!!!
> 
> My new years pledge was gunna be: Dont Buy Beans for 2 Months....
> ...


 Yeah the Sugar Blossom is Genius x WW i belive.....my G cut of A11 is all lemons. If we dotn cop these now there gone forever i think


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 30, 2011)

lol cmt. ive had my 12" canfan in the box for about 3 months as well.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

lol wait...if we go back in time, we could just cheat on the lottery or bet on a game or something for seed money..

are joey weed only available at hemp depot? i've always been interested in his stuff, heard lots of good things.

lol batman. i at least got it out of the box 
i bought a few things for a diy fan thermostat ($20 from home depot) as well, gotta through that together real quick. then im gonna take the old fan from the flower room and through it in the veg room ( veg room fan is on the fritz, gotta oil it daily or it doesnt start turning)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

as far as i know yes....HD has sold them for awhile. WTF happened to Joey i wonder?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 30, 2011)

yea joeyweeds only at the depot right now. used to be more readily available. subcool vouches for joeyweed. ive always wanted to try it. scored some grimm c99 f3s again from a friend! found the c99 pineapple pheno once b4.. back 2 huntin.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea joeyweeds only at the depot right now. used to be more readily available. subcool vouches for joeyweed. ive always wanted to try it. scored some grimm c99 f3s again from a friend! found the c99 pineapple pheno once b4.. back 2 huntin.


 its hard to pick out by looks, its a smoke test only for that pheno. theres alota pineapple-ish phenos but one really tastes liek pienapple juice


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 30, 2011)

ive had it when i didnt know how good it was..



and i lost it. stupid, stupid.. oh well.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea joeyweeds only at the depot right now. used to be more readily available. subcool vouches for joeyweed. ive always wanted to try it. scored some grimm c99 f3s again from a friend! found the c99 pineapple pheno once b4.. back 2 huntin.


Ive been accumulating c99 f3's for that reason i got like 50 & counting...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> ive had it when i didnt know how good it was..
> 
> View attachment 1965048
> 
> and i lost it. stupid, stupid.. oh well.


 Yeah thats it  .... my bro jus hauled soem down.....they actually look liek pineapples on a stick


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 30, 2011)

lol im sure she'll be back. ill collect enuf elites someone will wanna give her up... the luxury of having a couple of rooms here at my new place will allow for uber genetic storage.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

i wish i had a gene vault lol ... id just collect cuts and beans for life! lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok...my last 4 GQ x querkle beans are soakin...i hope i get a colorful resin monster of a male to go with my colorful resin monster of a female.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i wish i had a gene vault lol ... id just collect cuts and beans for life! lol


u do, just store em here lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> u do, just store em here lol.


 haha why didnt i think of that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ok...my last 4 GQ x querkle beans are soakin...i hope i get a colorful resin monster of a male to go with my colorful resin monster of a female.


Man oh man that lady is gorgeous.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 30, 2011)

thank you sir. yeah man, she turned out gorgeous...way better than i expected. and the smoke is killer, most medicinal ive smoked yet...had a killer headache all day, my back has been killin me, pain pills werent doin shit, smoked a joint of gq x querkle tonight and it knocked that shit right out. nice up beat high too. cant wait til it cures up a bit. its some creeper too...which i love....

i'll be spreading the love with this project for sure...its too good to not share


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Dec 31, 2011)

There can never be enough love sharing my friend


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

looky looky ... are those beans in that Northern Lights?? ooops i guess some C99 polen was shaken over it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on 2 pack of 5 of L.A. Haze and a ten pack of burg. And strawberry alien kush and blazing blues
From the cz


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 31, 2011)

Remember folks you can make multiple small orders to attitude stead of 1 large order.
They will ship multiple orders to the same addy, they don't check.
Twice the freebies!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Remember folks you can make multiple small orders to attitude stead of 1 large order.
> They will ship multiple orders to the same addy, they don't check.
> Twice the freebies!


Lol a couple people in here know that.. Me along with a couple others stacked up on one of those promos lol.. I ordered packs that was giving away packs along with the 8 th freebies ufos and g13 secret strain.. I got in on that promo 3x lmao. 24 th seeds, 3 secret g13 seeds and 12 UFO FEMs lol.. Along with about 60 other seeds I was surprised


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 31, 2011)

I thank you were the one that told me WBW!
Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah it's funny and if u wanted alot of seeds from different breeders why not make seperate orders and get extra seeds.. Prob pay what 10-20 dollars more due to shipping but if you are getting 7 free FEMs along with 4-5 UFO and getting packs from breeder's who are giving a deal it seems like its worth it to me.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 31, 2011)

I got my order from Mosca the other day, and instead of the SweetTooth freebies I got Stawberryn Diesel x OTM. i think it was a nice surprise. I would rather have the SD than ST anyway.Ordered C99 from them today, lets see what freebies I get this time. I also grabbed a pack of Snowdawg 2 and some Shark Shock (Great White Shark) from Mr. Nice.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

healthy plants make great seeds. 
then when properly dried , seed germ rate is usually high.

6 for 6 , asshole seed collective's c99 f4


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

The Tudes ufo #1 is
Kannabia - The Hobbit
which is a Ginger Ale Autoflower..
Maybe if they made some Ginger Ale Reg seeds id cop them bitches...


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

i love ginger ale


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

what about that soda style ginger sutff (beer)?

isnt that jamacian?

cream soda or one pepsi every day over here.

i've been stalking kannibia BCN diesel ...gonna look for a few grow reports.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I got the strawberry diesel x otm freebies from Mosca with my c99 a couple weeks ago. I like the storage info Mosca has inside the packs.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

Drinkin Pepsi right now... Erry day..
Cream soda is good too... Dr. Browns or Faygo... (yah i know The latter is Maad Ghetto but it tastes goood)

That BCN diesel does look pretty good, but i want that OG ny taste, so i gotta grab the RP- Diesel before all else...

Reminds me... PAB ~SourD~


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm more of a coke, dr. pepper and mtn dew guy. It's vitamin water if I'm at work.
Those RP sour ds sure do look tempting...


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

ginger ale beer? sounds nasty to me.

i go thru a 12 pack of vernors per week usually....works great for nausea. pepsi fucks my stomach right up, its too syrupy.

i love faygo....gotta support my michigan based companies  (vernors is michigan based too)

kannabia has been on my watch list for a while...but havent grown any yet.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> ginger ale beer? sounds nasty to me.
> 
> i go thru a 12 pack of vernors per week usually....works great for nausea. pepsi fucks my stomach right up, its too syrupy.
> 
> ...


LOL... My DWC - Cloner was made in Michigan too...
Looks like im a Michigan supportin fool....
Faygo's got like 60 flavors nd it costs like .50 cents... Where can u go Wrong?

I love my cheap ass Milwaukee Meter...
I havent used it in over 2 months.... Just checked it...
Bam 7.0 on the dot.... Its been on point every time i checked it over the past year....
(keep a sponge with 7.0 buffer on it in the cap, and spray it every couple weeks with the used solution that i save)

Ive looked at Kannabia a few times as well...
Havent heard much about them.. 
If i remember correctly, RB has a few of their strains in his collection...


----------



## hempstead (Dec 31, 2011)

Got a nice surprise in the mail today. Nice little stealth method too. lol
A dozen Rasberry Bubba x Mendo Montage to test out from Gage Green.
I am gonna run a journal on their site but may run one over here too. 
Depends on how lazy I am.
I am gonna crack them tonight to celebrate the new year.


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 31, 2011)

Querkle, Vortex and a Sour OG pic


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

pull is in.
improvements across the board.

12 cuts = 13.75 zips

fecalponics is the shizznit.

HAPPY NEW YEAR peeps.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> pull is in.improvements across the board.12 cuts = 13.75 zips


Nice!!!! Your the man.....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> pull is in.
> improvements across the board.
> 
> 12 cuts = 13.75 zips
> ...


Nice one.....

Happy new years too alll yall!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years to everyone........


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> pull is in.
> improvements across the board.
> 
> 12 cuts = 13.75 zips
> ...


Wow. Pretty soon you'll be able to get the high efficiency front loading model. lol. 

Happy New Year peeps.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 31, 2011)

Airwave.. talked to Pistils and got you activated at SeurBidz. You're all set. Bid away.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 31, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Airwave.. talked to Pistils and got you activated at SeurBidz. You're all set. Bid away.


*Gotta love Pistils, Doc Bob and the Bay !*


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

yes. agreed.
front loader comming soon. 
needing a place for the cat box, a stackable is on the radar for sure.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> yes. agreed.
> front loader comming soon.
> needing a place for the cat box, a stackable is on the radar for sure.




Very nice indeed my friend...



Have a happy new years and smoke a big fatty for me........


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2011)

First time being smokeless on new years in 30 years......


----------



## laxfiz (Dec 31, 2011)

what!? so sad.  Armageddon is upon us.

ill buy you a plane ticket to come smoke with me right now!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2011)

laxfiz said:


> what!? so sad.  Armageddon is upon us.
> 
> ill buy you a plane ticket to come smoke with me right now!


Thanks for the offer..

Use it more so now a days for meds and sleep.

I am a mean old man without it.....

Florida sucks for smoke anymore,and only the rich kids have the good stuff.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 31, 2011)

Im seeing two phenos with my a11. Curious to see the smoke diff between the two. Have two really nice ones that fit bodhis description of the genius pheno. Finally found my camera but no battery or charger gotta keep searching lol


----------



## Airwave (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> pull is in.
> improvements across the board.
> 
> 12 cuts = 13.75 zips
> ...


What's your lighting over those 12 cuts?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 31, 2011)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Airwave.. talked to Pistils and got you activated at SeurBidz. You're all set. Bid away.


Thank you very much!


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 31, 2011)

Operation Drunk As Fuck: Night #1 = Success. ---------- nothing is better than weed after a long night.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

Airwave said:


> What's your lighting over those 12 cuts?


that run was...

weeks 1 to 3 : 400w
weeks 4 to 6 : 400w
weeks 6 to 9 : 800w

i added better lighting recently...

1-3 : 600w
4-9 : 800w

depending on container, i can get 14 to 24 cuts on a 3x2 tray.

one zip a cut... 800w... every 3 weeks... 20 to 24 zips... on .6 square meter of area.

that is the goal... secretly i want to do it with 12 to 15 cuts.

e$ko has me thinking about using crates and rocking three cuts in every crate (large container) that's how he does it anyways.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Im seeing two phenos with my a11. Curious to see the smoke diff between the two. Have two really nice ones that fit bodhis description of the genius pheno. Finally found my camera but no battery or charger gotta keep searching lol


 you want the wider leafed one


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> that run was...
> 
> weeks 1 to 3 : 400w
> weeks 4 to 6 : 400w
> ...


I was at Home Depot yesterday lookin at the cheap 30liter storage totes for my next "pots"... Not the ones on display, but the ones in back... 
(rugged like Rubbermaid but centrex)
$6- Ea. and you can put 2-4 plants in each one..... 
E$ko's influence indeed....

I cant wait too see the difference....


I dont know where you live... But my boy lives in FL and he never quits his bullshit bout.. 
Oh dude i got this awesome smoke, and theres so much blah blah...
He was burnin ChemDawg the other day, nd Green Crack....
I doubt hes got the 1 connect in all of FL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> I was at Home Depot yesterday lookin at the cheap 30liter storage totes for my next "pots"... Not the ones on display, but the ones in back...
> (rugged like Rubbermaid but centrex)
> $6- Ea. and you can put 2-4 plants in each one.....
> E$ko's influence indeed....
> ...


For soil or hydro??

@gud- 800 watts is 2x 400 watts and that's the yield u pull? I need to hurry up and strap up both my 400s the


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im using them for soil...
I am entertaining the idea of venturing back to the world of hydro....
Do half nd Half...
Keep the Moms on soil.. and flower with flood table..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im using them for soil...
> I am entertaining the idea of venturing back to the world of hydro....
> Do half nd Half...
> Keep the Moms on soil.. and flower with flood table..


Yeah sounds good to me. My plans is somewhat similar.. Keep moms in soil and flower in dwc totes.. I was thinking 2x18 gallon totes 6 sites on each with 3.75-4 in net cups.. Put that under 2x 400 watts in a tent and I'm thinking nothing but good things


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Im seeing two phenos with my a11. Curious to see the smoke diff between the two. Have two really nice ones that fit bodhis description of the genius pheno. Finally found my camera but no battery or charger gotta keep searching lol


I've got two phenos also. I popped 2 beans and got 2 different females. One's a short bush and the other taller and thinner. I'll get some pics of 'em soon.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 31, 2011)

Dizzle I have a short stocky bushy pheno and a taller strecthed pheno. The leaves look about the same.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> @gud- 800 watts is 2x 400 watts and that's the yield u pull? I need to hurry up and strap up both my 400s the


getting there. not yet but close. i set my short term goal at 16 dry ounces per 800w over .6 square meter every three weeks. 

yes 800w @ 2 lights @ 400w.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Dec 31, 2011)

They found a Pot stash in a 2,700 year old Shamans grave...
(the grave not the Shaman)
http://dsc.discovery.com/news/slideshows/marijuana-stash.html
Seeds nd everything, its even still green... LoL


----------



## Airwave (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> that run was...
> 
> weeks 1 to 3 : 400w
> weeks 4 to 6 : 400w
> ...


Any veg time with that? Or 12/12 from rooted clone?

I'm trying 12/12 from seed for the first time. 9 under a 400 for the first 2 weeks, then a 600w till finish.
More of an experiment than a serious grow.
Yield will give me some idea of what I can achieve if I do it properly.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dizzle I have a short stocky bushy pheno and a taller strecthed pheno. The leaves look about the same.


 If yur lookin for the Genius than you want the squatter plant...dunno if these will help....i dont take many veg pix but i got these from 1-2 wk of 12/12 .. if i find some veg shots ill post em

the stretchy pheno should be yur C99 pheno ...select the shorter ones...once you flip em yul know more....the G pheno will carry a wicked lemon scent like a lemon jolly rancher, the others should have a sour rotten smell like the Cindy


----------



## TheLastWood (Dec 31, 2011)

Its hard to tell in veg sometimes. I've found with a lot of sativa doms they can have indica like leaves in veg but in flower they look more sativa .--------------I would choose by comparing to dizzles. You got your eye on a male yet?------- man I'm glad I finally have some plants in veg sexing. I packed it full and now I can thin the herd a bit


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

rooted cut. 

what you suggest sounds sick. i bet it works good. traing them too?

sometimes i 12/12 from seed to sex plants & reveg them afterwards. 

imma increase my yield from here on out not by boosters & ferts & this & that ...but by running the right dick makers.

stars are lining up with chocolate mind melt, original sage, and double white. just dropepd double white. gonna do the chocolate mind melt in three weeks. i'll take those cuts tomorrow (fairly short) cause they'll get about 5 to 7 days veg in the cloner if im lucky.

year of the hippo dick is under way.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 31, 2011)

Dizzle My a11 is about 3weeks into flower I think. And I have one of the short plants about 2 weeks from being done. It's smells like straight up pineapple. It fits bodhi description of the genius and yours. Dizzle do you have advice for picking a male a11? Thanks for the pics

Lastwood yeah I have a male picked out I think. He looks great and showed sex really fast.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Its hard to tell in veg sometimes. I've found with a lot of sativa doms they can have indica like leaves in veg but in flower they look more sativa .--------------I would choose by comparing to dizzles. You got your eye on a male yet?------- man I'm glad I finally have some plants in veg sexing. I packed it full and now I can thin the herd a bit


true ture ... when i start most of my sativas they have a indica hybrid look ... then they go all spider leggs LOL except the A-11 G ..they stay slightly wider than the rest but still thin out

but you deff want the shorter bushes....this strain is amazing in the bushy dept.....if i cut a clone onnce it roots it overgorws everything in the bubbler, roots fast and is failry bulletproof


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 31, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> They found a Pot stash in a 2,700 year old Shamans grave...
> (the grave not the Shaman)
> http://dsc.discovery.com/news/slideshows/marijuana-stash.html
> Seeds nd everything, its even still green... LoL


Someones gonna smoke that shit and start the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dizzle My a11 is about 3weeks into flower I think. And I have one of the short plants about 2 weeks from being done. It's smells like straight up pineapple. It fits bodhi description of the genius and yours. Dizzle do you have advice for picking a male a11? Thanks for the pics
> 
> Lastwood yeah I have a male picked out I think. He looks great and showed sex really fast.


 I always had clones only so i never got to see any males....i got these 2 cuts from a buddy...the other pheno was grapey but yilded less , the high was more C99 as well . IMO keep yur males and see what they have to offer you, yul see the structure that way. Id select a pheno as close to yur keeper as possible.....you might have to wait the grow out to find a daddy.....then breed yur selections out. At least you will ensure yur breeding within the pheno......its hard with these strains tho cuz they all look so simaler in alota ways. Time is on yur side here, and ill help you best i can to find her

If i hadnt had grown the C99 alot b4 i got the A11 ida been clueless....lemmie dig up some week 3 pix for ya


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

i think these are week 3 but i dunno 100% , i dont label fuckall lol

notice how wide the main fans are? dotn look at the curled leaves....stop looking at em ....i know you are LOL

are these close to yur 3 week plants? if not maybe these arnt 3 weeks LOL i got shitloads of pix... i wish i coudl put em all on a flash and send em yur way lol

i snap pix like a Japanese tourist saying "oh sank you very much" after each click


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> Someones gonna smoke that shit and start the zombie apocalypse


imma bring that for the pepsi "isnt from houston" challange


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

is it gonan be some "Houston....we got a big fuckin problem" kinda shit?


----------



## Airwave (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> rooted cut.
> 
> what you suggest sounds sick. i bet it works good. traing them too?
> 
> ...


No training. 
No sativas. I don't touch anything that takes longer than 10 weeks.
What I'm cracking now aren't big yeilders, so If I clear an ounce per plant I'll be happy.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 31, 2011)

*Happy New Year everyone !!
May you all be blessed with succesful grows and seed deliveries in 2012 !!!

A friend sent these to my safe addy this week, and they were dropped off to me about an hour ago !
Thanks again bruh, for sending me these beans !

*View attachment 1966619


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 31, 2011)

*FYI ppl,
There's 5 each, of Black Widow and Sour Bubble ! hehe*


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

batman any idea about this ? : http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds-spoetnik/prod_1277.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 31, 2011)

Flo Grow said:


> *Happy New Year everyone !!
> May you all be blessed with succesful grows and seed deliveries in 2012 !!!
> 
> A friend sent these to my safe addy this week, and they were dropped off to me about an hour ago !
> ...


awesome.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Dec 31, 2011)

gudkarma said:


> batman any idea about this ? : http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds-spoetnik/prod_1277.html


Paradise seeds Rendition.. I've studied the hell outta Sputnik and I have to say the closest you're gonna get to the real deal winner Pheno as shown by member ITeachYourKids in his killer sputnik grows on Breedbay is by acquiring some of Loran's Sputnik 2 beans. I just so happen to have them and will work them this year and find that keeper. I have already started and would have upped the numbers if it wasn't for me committing to TheNewGuy (pal of mine) to test his Black Cherry x Blueberry line.. But I will def make it my responsibility and job to spread Sputnik spunk all over the place in the near future. On another note I'm tellin ya tho.. Space Princess is bomb. Took cuts, gonna wait for a warm couple days coming up and that shit is gonna go primetime first. Space Princess [sputnik1 white pheno x C99] <--most impressive C99 cross I've ever seen. Top Five.. Maybe Top 3 all time on the Impressive meter.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 31, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BatMaN SKuNK again.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 31, 2011)

Having some wine n cheese and a good time. Hope you are too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 31, 2011)

I think I'm at the no pants party? Well I'm about to find out. Happy new years


----------



## JCashman (Dec 31, 2011)

wheezer said:


> I got my order from Mosca the other day, and instead of the SweetTooth freebies I got Stawberryn Diesel x OTM. i think it was a nice surprise. I would rather have the SD than ST anyway.Ordered C99 from them today, lets see what freebies I get this time. I also grabbed a pack of Snowdawg 2 and some Shark Shock (Great White Shark) from Mr. Nice.


oh thats awesome! i would personally love to find a strawberry diesel x OTM pack! and you can't go wrong on those Mr Nice beans either


----------



## JCashman (Dec 31, 2011)

Mindmelted said:


> First time being smokeless on new years in 30 years......


Rolling one for you right now bud


----------



## JCashman (Dec 31, 2011)

jkahndb0 said:


> They found a Pot stash in a 2,700 year old Shamans grave...
> (the grave not the Shaman)
> http://dsc.discovery.com/news/slideshows/marijuana-stash.html
> Seeds nd everything, its even still green... LoL


that was awesome.. and i know i wasn't the only one that A) wanted to smoke it, and B) wanted to plant that seed


----------



## taaldow (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new years to all


----------



## taaldow (Jan 1, 2012)

flo grow said:


> *fyi ppl,
> there's 5 each, of black widow and sour bubble ! Hehe*


i got a 10 pack sour bubble


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year to all my fellow seed whores. cant wait to see what new strains this year brings.


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Jan 1, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I got my order from Mosca the other day, and instead of the SweetTooth freebies I got Stawberryn Diesel x OTM. i think it was a nice surprise. I would rather have the SD than ST anyway.Ordered C99 from them today, lets see what freebies I get this time. I also grabbed a pack of Snowdawg 2 and some Shark Shock (Great White Shark) from Mr. Nice.


Nice, I got my Mosca OTM x Indiana Bubble Gum and Sweet Tooth freebies today. I'm pysched for the ST, but the OTM x SD does sound dank.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 1, 2012)

Operation Drunk As Fuck: Night #2 = Success. Happy New Year Everyone! Got some trimmin to do!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 1, 2012)

hempstead said:


> Having some wine n cheese and a good time. Hope you are too.
> 
> View attachment 1966801


Double Dog Dare wine, that's a fucking brilliant name!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 1, 2012)

BadKarma ya threw me off with the new avatar. Hows the Space Princess comin dude?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

double white pics , week 6

have to work on yield. this pheno not so great. looks to me like 10 to maybe 12g of product. 
but some nice stretch. 

one plant was let go to flower in nug city. 
have two more for play. looking for ideal cola development. 

cut still looks good but shit cant stay if it cant bang zips.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

tahoe og , cali conex

going, going, one more & out the door.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> double white pics , week 6
> 
> have to work on yield. this pheno not so great. looks to me like 10 to maybe 12g of product.
> but some nice stretch.
> ...


 i wanna eat those buds right off the stick lol


LMAO that quote is fuckin amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

ha!

here's a little shoreline.

smells like naked hot chic fresh out the shower.

i hear ...when tga's mrs jill coughs ...shit like this just falls out her pu$$y.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ha!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ...when tga's mrs jill coughs ...shit like this just falls out her pu$$y.


 roflmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i wanna eat those buds right off the stick


[video=youtube_share;3TbDsEr3ZuU]http://youtu.be/3TbDsEr3ZuU?t=2s[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

WOAH! look at em go ! hes liek a fuckin weed whacker haha

awesome


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ha!
> 
> i hear ...when tga's mrs jill coughs ...shit like this just falls out her pu$$y.


I want some of what you are smoking!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

plushberry , freshly quifed in packs of 5

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=quife


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice pics gud... 
That double white looks just like my Mobius Dickus...

Bout to finally put together a "Master List" of Beans....
Figured i should start now B4 my packages with like 24 more Strains arrive...LoL
(counting freebies)

Ive already Copped Beans... There goes that Resolution CMT....LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn those are all lookin nice gud. ---------- just chopped 1 dna sour cream and 1 dna connie chung. Not sure which is which and they look nearly the same.. maybe a week left on the 2 plush x sour bubbles and 2 la cheese. I like how they all turned out. The la cheese ended up yielding really well for its size.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks wood.

that's great dude. those plushbubbles are gonna be nasty dank.

all those freebies from the 'tude?

as far as smoke, i have to say, sour cream is bomb... i've been saving those freebies trying to stack them up. mine smelled just like sour cream. was cool.

is that la cheese a freebie too? was it the best yielder?

you guys hang out with rockster on cz? what's the word on his cheese? and variants?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

i think for the price of the reserva privada sour d i could grab 3 items easy.

but that shit & their headband is calling my name.

the headband yields better and is a 9 weeker.

^ hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

lookin very nice there gud.

the new season of drugs inc starts on nat.geo in a couple minutes. 2 episodes, crack and then hash.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

seedfinder sealed the deal for me... here's my 'tude promo score : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Headband/Reserva_Privada/

not ....changing my mind.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 1, 2012)

the plushberry x sour bubble were made by a dude in cali, I am revegging the keeper I have in flower now. I have another in flower I vegged longer and if it turns out like the keeper pheno then ill get rid of the one in reveg cuz I have clones of tthe big one. I don't think the big ones the same the keeper has thinner leaves. They all have tighter nodes than plush and are even frostier. The keeper smells just like plush. ------------ the la cheese where free pack with cataract kush a while back. They smell fruity funky and outyielded the sour cream and connie chung but not by too much. I also have a white widow x big bud with 2 weeks left and its buds are growing fatter in every direction lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 1, 2012)

I decided to grab the Headband bx from Super instead of the Diesel from RP.. 
 
(took off the CZ link imprint.... so no possibility of ppl triipin...LoL) 
I compared the pic to other pics of ppls Clone only Diesel #1/ Daywreckers and whatnot and its almost identical... 
So i figured what the hell its a third the price...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell yeah immortal flowers is badass. And there reg seeds.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive already got the Pre-98, and i might grab the Nightcap cuz the possibility of gettin the Grape Riccola cough drop pheno sounds Tasty.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

I picked up a pack of nightcap loks o so tasty!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 1, 2012)

has_some gifted me some headband and pre98 awhile back...i'll be growin em out one of these days....looks fire for sure.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 1, 2012)

This talk of CZ if breaking my soul. Whos down to trade some beans lmao.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

Still havnt got in?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 1, 2012)

holla no swag if you wanna mix up some beans.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 1, 2012)

I had 2 of IFs bubbas and they looked good in veg but were both male. I popped 1 jaffa cake and it was female but I accidentally broke her in half with a water jug.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Still havnt got in?










gudkarma said:


> holla no swag if you wanna mix up some beans.


We will talk shortly.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 1, 2012)

Omg I just broke out laughin so hard, I just remembered this dream I had last nite. I looked in my mailbox and had a package from attitude and I opened it and all the seeds were germed and the taproots were like 2" long but the seeds were stuck on there heads. I was like wtf? Did my fucking mail get rained on or something?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 1, 2012)

Lmao whut. What a strange dream ahahah, Could you imagine pre-germinated seeds that showed up to your door like that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> We will talk shortly.





TheLastWood said:


> Omg I just broke out laughin so hard, I just remembered this dream I had last nite. I looked in my mailbox and had a package from attitude and I opened it and all the seeds were germed and the taproots were like 2" long but the seeds were stuck on there heads. I was like wtf? Did my fucking mail get rained on or something?


Kirk... Ya guys and the dreams ya have...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I had 2 of IFs bubbas and they looked good in veg but were both male. I popped 1 jaffa cake and it was female but I accidentally broke her in half with a water jug.


 Ohh that suxx... 
I accidentally broke off one of my side branches and it was one of my biggest buds, so i taped it back on Wit Gorilla Tape... BoddaBingBoddaBoom.. 
Like nuthing happened...

You can see how it just Fused back together....


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 1, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ohh that suxx...
> I accidentally broke off one of my side branches and it was one of my biggest buds, so i taped it back on Wit Gorilla Tape... BoddaBingBoddaBoom..
> Like nuthing happened...
> 
> You can see how it just Fused back together....









Funny how amazing plants work, with simple tape a whole broken stem is an "easy" fix ahah


----------



## Airwave (Jan 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> seedfinder sealed the deal for me... here's my 'tude promo score : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Headband/Reserva_Privada/
> 
> not ....changing my mind.


Really nice big frosted tight buds, amazing fruity lemon diesel smell stinks up the whole place even in three zip-lock freezer bags. The sour diesel x og kush combo is truly unbelievable, best smell and taste that i have come across in my 10+ years of smoking and growing. HEADBAND KUSH *(A.K.A. SOUR KUSH) *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!!!!!!!


I've got a Sour Kush seed by DNA laying around. I wonder if it's the same thing?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 1, 2012)

ChiTown breeds a SourKush... it looks pretty good....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 1, 2012)

i gots me some headband x c99 veggin right next to the bandanas... ive had supernaturals deep kush and space qleaner.. still have a bunch of his packs from years past like agent orange x jack the ripper, deep kush x qleaner, orange velvet bx. i def reccomend anything Immortal Flower. dude's got good selection and his stuff's pretty dank. my buddy keeps deep kush [deep purple x pre98 bubbakush] on the regular. i smoked some one night.. actually fell asleep in my car. right in the ghetto too. hahaa. it might have been the pills tho.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 1, 2012)

AHHhhh pills the memories.... or rather the lack of them lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Really nice big frosted tight buds, amazing fruity lemon diesel smell stinks up the whole place even in three zip-lock freezer bags. The sour diesel x og kush combo is truly unbelievable, best smell and taste that i have come across in my 10+ years of smoking and growing. HEADBAND KUSH *(A.K.A. SOUR KUSH) *HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've got a Sour Kush seed by DNA laying around. I wonder if it's the same thing?


Yes Rp sour kush is some great smoke top notch for sure. I gotta couple beans o that and some crosses.. If u got the single DNA sour kush then it's not the same it bubba kush x sour diesel



jkahndb0 said:


> ChiTown breeds a SourKush... it looks pretty good....


yeah his sour kush is looks good.. I got some so I will hopefully get some good plants from these seeds.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 1, 2012)

*Wytebw, so what was the WIFI results? *


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> *Wytebw, so what was the WIFI results? *


Hermie. So it got the chop. I have 1 more fem seed of it won't grow it now.


----------



## northernbandit (Jan 2, 2012)

I just started a reserva privada sourkush aka headband and a lowryder easy ryder...any thoughts on either of these strains and what to expect. Ive done an auto before so im curious about this perticular strain and Ive heard some great things about the headband but not much about doing it in a dwc scrog.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hermie. So it got the chop. I have 1 more fem seed of it won't grow it now.


would you be referring to the OGR Wifi? thats one ive been curious about, and if it herm'd i know its not your skills/conditions as a cause


----------



## JCashman (Jan 2, 2012)

and Tardis where did u go? i'm curious to know how your Blackwater male is treating you? i still have my dad safe, gonna use a cut to hit a few UFO freebies i started and see what happens. but yea, lemme know how yours is doing, really am curious!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

JCashman said:


> would you be referring to the OGR Wifi? thats one ive been curious about, and if it herm'd i know its not your skills/conditions as a cause


Yes I'm talking about og raskal wifi.. The plant was crazy from the start I had a thick ass stem that grew from the bottom of the plant that took over the plant.. Then in flower it was showing hairs one week the next week balls were forming.. Not nanners actual male pollen sacs.. So it had to go and I will not deal with og raskal FEMs. That's my exp I don't want to say he is the worst and ect but I won't be a customer.. I do have a og raskal white that seems to be doing pretty good.. Nothing bad to say about that..

8 different plants flowering and that's the only fucked up one shaking my head..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

northernbandit said:


> I just started a reserva privada sourkush aka headband and a lowryder easy ryder...any thoughts on either of these strains and what to expect. Ive done an auto before so im curious about this perticular strain and Ive heard some great things about the headband but not much about doing it in a dwc scrog.


Headband in scrog sounds like dank screen of buds


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes I'm talking about og raskal wifi.. The plant was crazy from the start I had a thick ass stem that grew from the bottom of the plant that took over the plant.. Then in flower it was showing hairs one week the next week balls were forming.. Not nanners actual male pollen sacs.. So it had to go and I will not deal with og raskal FEMs. That's my exp I don't want to say he is the worst and ect but I won't be a customer.. I do have a og raskal white that seems to be doing pretty good.. Nothing bad to say about that..
> 
> 8 different plants flowering and that's the only fucked up one shaking my head..


*Hopefully the next one comes through for you.*


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 2, 2012)

I got XXX Headband going in scrog! Lovely Og smells! Hey Wyte im taking clones from my mixed pack and flowering those so in like a week ima need your help to identify them!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Hopefully the next one comes through for you.*


 I'm good I got other things to grow + I got some whitefire crosses. If I ever do get to that single sed I hope it does come thru.. Would make a good mommy


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*I really need to stop sleeping on some of these OG's that are out ATM.*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

Too many out.. I got plent og crosses.. Now I just need to grow them out..


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*You have more than me ! lol*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah it was a time I only wanted og do that's all I was buying.. Now I'm starting to be more open but I'm still a sucker for sour , chem, og and kush strains.. But I'm more into breeding and crossing now than to keep buying more


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*Me too with the breeding.
Did I mention I have some Elite Genetics Ultimate ChemDawg 08 S1's
It's : (Chem D x Sour Larry OG) x (Chem 91 x Chem D)
hehe....grew some in my 12/12 link in my sig*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Me too with the breeding.
> Did I mention I have some Elite Genetics Ultimate ChemDawg 08 S1's
> It's : (Chem D x Sour Larry OG) x (Chem 91 x Chem D)
> hehe....grew some in my 12/12 link in my sig*


I know it was fuego my friend. Decent yielder too.. I sure wish a couple of elite strains were still availible.. But hey I can make the same crosses


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

Can any of you breeders elaborate on this pollinating technique where you pollenate the bottom of the plant and get 5-6 seeds per plant?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 2, 2012)

Uncle Bens pollination tech. From overgrow 
https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/479685-breeding-collective-information.html#post6512967


You have several choices for collecting and using pollen. Males will show as a football-like "ball" on a small, short petiole (stem) at the node sites. Once the pollen pods form, they will elongate via a stem, droop, and the flower bracts will open. After about one week after pollen pods first start to form, or upon complete opening of the male flower bracts, the male anther's will shed pollen which will appear as pale, yellow dust. 
Males do not take much light to survive once they reach flowering stage. Leave your male plant(s) in the grow room until the first male pollen bracts just begin to crack, and then move 'em into another room with a typical 12/12 schedule, this can be simulated with light thru a window or a fluorescent light fixture. 
You have a choice of placing this plant in a very quiet room with no air movement, set on clean paper, or, you can cut the branches off, making a clean slanted cut with a razor blade, and place the branches in a vase of water over paper. Collect the pollen once it begins shedding by placing a glazed ceramic plate or paper plate under the flowers and gently tap the individual branches. Pick out any flowers which tend to drop once in a while. 
The pollen will be like dust, so don't visit the garden until you have taken a bath, or you may end up pollinating plants you didn't intend on pollinating. 
Collect the pollen over time and place it into a clean vial like a film canister. I really like using a paper plate held under a group of flowers, and then gently thumping the stem. After collecting the pollen, the paper plate can be creased, held over a vial, and the sides and edges thumped until all the pollen is shaken into the vial. Shape the paper plate like a creased funnel. 
For a pollen carrier, heat about 2 or 3 teaspoons of flour in an oven set to 180f for 20 minutes or in a small pot set on low heat, let it cool thoroughly, and mix with the pollen to dilute it. I use a ratio of about 1/4 teaspoon pollen to 3 teaspoon flour and have very successful pollination rates. Store in small containers like contact lens cases or film canister, excluding as much air as possible and store in the refrigerator for long term use. Remember, it only takes one male to fertilize one female ovule, and there are millions of pollen cells in a 1/4 teaspoon of pollen so be sure and dilute it. 
Use a small artist brush (my preferred method) or toothpick to pollinate a few of the lower branches which have fresh, white pistils, label the pollinated branches, and harvest your seeds in 3 to 6 weeks. I just cure the seeded branches with the rest of the crop, and tear apart the seeded buds with my fingers. You'll find the seeds close to the stem. Store the seeds in the fridge or freezer, labeled of course, with a little dessicant like silica gel or heat treated (sterilized) rice for long term storage.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Uncle Bens pollination tech. From overgrow
> https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/479685-breeding-collective-information.html#post6512967
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


>


Rofl thats funny ass shit noswag!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

Who has Grapegod and Strawberry fire seeds they're gonna "accidentally" throw away 


Edit: and Burgundy


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

anyone hear of American Weed on NatGeo? its supposed to start tonight but i cant find anything...

http://www.tvrage.com/shows/id-30426/episode_list


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

well since i've traded away pretty much my whole mr. nice collection...i figured i'd start the new year off with a mr nice order. what do ya'll think of this shopping cart from herbies?



ProductQuantityPrice 




Mr Nice Afghan Skunk Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack$12.33
2x $6.16




Mr Nice NL5 x Skunk Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack$12.33
2x $6.16




Mr Nice Shark Shock Seeds 
1 Seeds Per Pack$12.33
2x $6.16




Mr.Nice Black Widow Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack$22.06
3x $7.35




Mr Nice G13 x Haze Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack$17.34
2x $8.67Mr Nice Neville's Haze Seeds
1 Seeds Per Pack$24.95
2x $12.48




FREE WITH YOUR ORDER: *1 CH9 JACK 33 FEMINISED SEED, 2 CH9 AFGHANI MILK FEMINISED SEEDS, 4 AFGHANI #1 SEEDS* 


----------



## Airwave (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> well since i've traded away pretty much my whole mr. nice collection...i figured i'd start the new year off with a mr nice order. what do ya'll think of this shopping cart from herbies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at the skunk and Afghans yesterday, ready for my tude order when the promo starts. I was going to go with Shark Shock, but I decided on Shit instead. I want to try that early Skunk #1. I'm hoping it's going to be the old stinky skunk that used to be around before it was bred out.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks incredible!
Been looking @ Ortega from MNS for too long.

If you liked the breeding info from Overgrow I put there Breeding FAQ together an it got stickied in the breeder paradise. 
If you make seeds check it out..

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/479685-breeding-collective-information.html#post6512967


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

nice list !


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 2, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> First time being smokeless on new years in 30 years......


Just can't bring myself to click "Like" on a post like that...that is just sad.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> [video=youtube_share;3TbDsEr3ZuU]http://youtu.be/3TbDsEr3ZuU?t=2s[/video]



OMG that's hilarious! My cat looks very much like that...and is prone to the same behavior... LOL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Wyte that soundslike what my rom #2 did. Not even throwin nanners but like a full on male balls mixed in with the calyxes


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Wyte that soundslike what my rom #2 did. Not even throwin nanners but like a full on male balls mixed in with the calyxes


Yeah so it's definately genetics then.. I've seen plenty of good runs with wifi and og raskal does say caution when growing FEMs there is a slight chance of hermie but like I said this was not no nanners it was something fucked up in this seed.. I don't know if more people had it happen yet or what. But I'm straight with what I got.. Plus the double barrel og is more than a good representation of wifi..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

the cut of wifi i received hermied as well. had to chop her early.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*&#8203;Gotta get more BOG gear, myself !*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> the cut of wifi i received hermied as well. had to chop her early.


Now that telling u something there.. It ain't just me. Others are having a little problem as well.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

i want a pack of everything BOG makes.

what does herbie charge for shipping cmt?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im striking out on what to get for the tude promo thinking nightmare kush


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

damn post 1000 & even more insane ...the post office was closed today.

no rice & bean love * & no pork chops to grill.

time to beat sum meat 

i have about 20 primo cuts of afghan kush with no home. 

maybe rice & beanage or grill up a chop for you?

known peeps on gud's friend list only , so dont ask otherwise.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey when you keep cuts in the fridge how do you keep them from getting moldy? I've lost a bunch, all but a few plush and nl blue.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

i keep them in a QP bag : with the ends wrapped in TP & nestled inside a paper towel to control moisture : all inside the crisper.

i prefer to strip the low leafage & keep them in a cup in veg. 
they stay nearly perfect for a long ass time.

just change the water every other day. easy.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

That's what I been doin minus paper towels in the bag. But the t.p. gets moldy and some of the leaves. Stupid ziploc starts fillin up with air and then condensation gets all over the leaves.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*&#8203;Who has Blue Moon Rocks and BoggleGum ? lol*


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

herbies shipping is like 10 bucks....amazing free stealth too.

i wrap the ends in moist paper towel, then wrap that in a sandwich baggie (just the p.t covered end), then all that gets put in a 1 gallon zip lock bag and into the crisper. i take em out and dry off the leaves and inside the zip lock bag about once a week or as needed and i change the paper towel wrap at least once a month. i keep em on average 2-3 months...been known to keep em for up to almost 8 months.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *&#8203;Who has Blue Moon Rocks and BoggleGum ? lol*


 i do 

but i'll be growin those...especially the blue moon rocks, looks dank as fuck.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now that telling u something there.. It ain't just me. Others are having a little problem as well.


And as I surf I'm hearing more nanner/hermie problems with wifi shaking my head.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i do
> 
> but i'll be growin those...especially the blue moon rocks, looks dank as fuck.


*Exactly !
So WTF you waitin for ? lol
And make some F2's PLEASE !!!*


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 2, 2012)

Ill be growing purple maroc this years outdoor cant wait!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> And as I surf I'm hearing more nanner/hermie problems with wifi shaking my head.


Wasn't that one the best lookin a few weeks back too?? Goes to show when OGR can't sensor shit the truth on his gear comes out.... Sorry you had a tranny mate, Kick off some DB-OG's from DankHouse, they'll give you wet dreams. I'm writing up my smoke report for my exp with DB now along with 2 other strain reports too lol, I'm upping a trio of smokey feedback for kicking off 2012 right.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Wasn't that one the best lookin a few weeks back too?? Goes to show when OGR can't sensor shit the truth on his gear comes out.... Sorry you had a tranny mate, Kick off some DB-OG's from DankHouse, they'll give you wet dreams. I'm writing up my smoke report for my exp with DB now along with 2 other strain reports too lol, I'm upping a trio of smokey feedback for kicking off 2012 right.


Cant wait to view it skunk


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh god that Double barrel is like one of the top at my to buy list, cant wait for the smoke report skunk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Wasn't that one the best lookin a few weeks back too?? Goes to show when OGR can't sensor shit the truth on his gear comes out.... Sorry you had a tranny mate, Kick off some DB-OG's from DankHouse, they'll give you wet dreams. I'm writing up my smoke report for my exp with DB now along with 2 other strain reports too lol, I'm upping a trio of smokey feedback for kicking off 2012 right.


Yeah I'm sorry for that as well since I was trying the guy out. But whatever yeah I will be popping some of those db og once I start flowering my gsog x Jo og


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

So i just found out about herbies(noob yes I know) and they have the dynamite from next gen and grapegod...in stock!

I wonder...Anyone have exp with herbies?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> So i just found out about herbies(noob yes I know) and they have the dynamite from next gen and grapegod...in stock!
> 
> I wonder...Anyone have exp with herbies?


No i havnt but im want next gen grape god


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

Try ordering them, and gimme 


Well they are in stock, I may have to take the plunge


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

Theres only one way to find out! I stick to a select few outfit to order from Il wait for the tude to get them in stock


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

finally got some bubble bags.

exciting


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> So i just found out about herbies(noob yes I know) and they have the dynamite from next gen and grapegod...in stock!
> 
> I wonder...Anyone have exp with herbies?


I have ordered from them a few times.There are a few threads around here where (cant find any now, tried searching briefly) people give experience on Herbies. most/all are good. 
I get emails after ordering. always gets here fast. I did my research on it too, lots of hours...it seems like a trustworthy site. 
works for me, ill keep ordering. 

No buds from their beans yet. all orders have come in breeders packs. I am growing out my first order of seeds from them as we speak. TGA apollo13bx, +5 weeks in veg, look good, 5/5 germ.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

I hear good things about herbies. I never buy singles but I think sometimes they have stuff in stock in singles that's out of stock in packs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

herbies is great. fast shipping and awesome stealth.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/connoisseur-genetics-grandoggy-purps-feminised-seeds-3262

This....



I now need this....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

alien growshop too. love them. 

*side note : e$ko is reworking cheeseberry haze to have shorter flower time with a super fat bb indica male.

this male is being crossed to all kinds of cuts... gonna get awful blue up in here.
cant wait. 

might have to crack a bean or two of his "bluechem" real soon.

& c99 starting to crack surface in cups of coco


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Hell yeah the first 4 dpd x black rose I popped are all female. I popped the other 4 2 weeks later.actually 10 beans but each time 1 didn't make it. I'm stoked there is 1 test that's harvesting this week he got the beans way before anyone else, but there is some insane purple madness. One is just like as purple as purple berry from cvs. And caked in resin the other has totally red buds and even the leaves turned mostly red. -------------Man I been slackin on gettin a lot of transplanting done. Gonna get it done and then turn a bunch of stuff to flower. Can't wait. Soon as a few more things finish up like la cheese and pb x sb and ww x big bud.----------- I'm gonna pop the a11s next


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> alien growshop too. love them.
> 
> *side note : e$ko is reworking cheeseberry haze to have shorter flower time with a super fat bb indica male.
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah, too much dank is going on around here right now. Please stop blowing my mind with talk of fresh e$ko beans.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> finally got some bubble bags.
> 
> exciting


*I've been looking at them too, but decided to make canna-butter instead.
*



TheLastWood said:


> Hell yeah the first 4 dpd x black rose I popped are all female. I popped the other 4 2 weeks later.actually 10 beans but each time 1 didn't make it. I'm stoked there is 1 test that's harvesting this week he got the beans way before anyone else, but there is some insane purple madness. One is just like as purple as purple berry from cvs. And caked in resin the other has totally red buds and even the leaves turned mostly red. -------------Man I been slackin on gettin a lot of transplanting done. Gonna get it done and then turn a bunch of stuff to flower. Can't wait. Soon as a few more things finish up like la cheese and pb x sb and ww x big bud.----------- I'm gonna pop the a11s next


*Very nice and congrats !
Who's the breeder of those ?
Would go good with my DPD F3's and DPD x Gorilla Grape F1 ( 75% DPD ) !! lol*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

They are actually tester beans from a dude on another site. He's just startin out, but I rly wanna get my hands on his arcata trainwreck x dpd. He recently had some shit happen n not chuckin currently. ------------ has anyone ever smoked black rose? I kinda have heard its not potent just colorful. Any exp?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Oh god that Double barrel is like one of the top at my to buy list, cant wait for the smoke report skunk.


 You know you can get DHS gear from their site too not just CZ..... 
And they got the new X's too.... 
Ought to hold you over in the mean time...LoL

Almost 100% Bean List....
Some are En-Route...
I have atleast one pack of most if not a few...
Im sure most of you can guess which i only have a few...LoL

NIRVANA:
NORTHERN LIGHTS - FEM
AK-48 - FEM

TGA SUBCOOL:
JILLY BEAN - REG
QUERKLE - REG
APOLLO 13-BX - REG
SPACE QUEEN - REG

NEXT GENERATION:
GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL - FEM

DYNASTY SEEDS:
DRIZELLA - REG
KF F2 X SQ F3 - REG
CARAMEL COUGH - REG
COSMIC BRAIN 2011 - REG
MS. UNIVERSE - REG
CARAMEL CANDY KUSH - REG
CRITICAL MASS F3 - REG
MT. HOOD HUCKLEBERRY - REG

DINAFEM:
HAZE AUTO - FEM
SANTA SATIVA - FEM
DIESEL - FEM
BLUE HASH - FEM
WHITE WIDOW - FEM
OG AMNESIA - FEM
POWER KUSH - FEM

GAGE GREEN GENETICS:
LEIA OG - REG
THE FORGE - REG
BURGUNDY - REG
SUN MAIDEN - REG

HYBRIDS FROM HELL:
HASH VIRUS - REG

HAZEMAN:
ESCAPED - REG
ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH - REG
TRIPLE XXX - REG
G-13 BX - REG

BROTHER MONK:
BROS. GRIMM C99 F3 - REG

HOT HOUSE FLOWERS:
TRAINWRECK IBL - REG
BLACK HAZE - REG

ALPHAKRONIK GENES:
BANDANA - REG
SIN CITY KUSH - REG

PARADISE SEEDS:
ACID - FEM
NEBULA - FEM
MAGIC BUD - FEM
SHEHEREZADE - FEM

TCVG:
GENERIC WEED - REG
HOMEWRECKER V1 - REG
ASSHAT - REG
CALL GIRL - REG
SHIT MIX '09 - REG
'78 SKUNK MIX PACK - REG

BODHI SEEDS:
ELF SNACK - REG
STAR CHILD - REG
APOLLO 11 F3 (GENIUS) - REG
BIG SUR HOLY BUD - REG

CANNAVENTURE:
MOTHERS MIX - REG
EAST COAST ROAYAL DIESEL - REG
PURPLE BERRY BX - REG

RESERVA PRIVADA:
CONFIDENTIAL CHEESE - FEM

SWEET SEEDS:
DOUBLE WHITE - FEM

BARNEY'S FARM:
PINEAPPLE CHUNK - FEM

MR. NICE:
ASH - REG
CRITICAL HAZE - REG
CRITICAL MASS - REG

DANK HOUSE SEEDS:
ALIEN FIRE - REG
FIRE OG F2 - REG

SANNIE:
KF F3 - REG
NYCD F3 - REG

[email protected]:
CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
SANTA MARTA GOLD X CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
SHIVA - FEM
SHIVA X CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
AMNESIA HAZE X SHIVA - FEM
AMNESIA HAZE X CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG

HEATH ROBINSON:
BLACK ROSE - REG

UK CHEESEHEAD:
NIGHTMARE KUSH A.K.A. "THE WHITE" S2'S - FEM

LEPRECHAUN SEEDS:
KLONDIKE - REG
GRAVE DIGGER - REG

SAMSARA:
S.C.S. - FEM
EL ALQUIMISTA - FEM

G13 LABS:
PURPLE HAZE - FEM
AUTO AK - FEM

CH9:
HUMBOLDT - FEM
AROMA - FEM
AFGHAN HAZE 33 - FEM

IMMORTAL FLOWER:
PRE-98 BUBBA BX - REG
HEADBAND BX - REG
JAFFA CAKES - REG

ILLUMINATI:
IRUKANDJI - FEM

K.O.S.:
SHISH_99 - REG

SURE FIRE SEEDS:
FIRESTARTER - FEM
CHEESEY JONES - FEM

CONNOISSEUR GENETICS:
GRATEFUL CASEY - FEM
CHEESEDOG - REG

SATIVA DIVA:
LAMBS BREAD - REG

RANDOM:
MALAWI GOLD - REG
LARRY OG S1 - FEM
BAGSEED (INDY DOM) - REG
BAGSEED (SATIVA DOM) - REG
UNKOWN SEED - N/A
RQ - ROYAL DWARF - FEM
KALI MIST X ARJANS - REG
AK X MISTY - REG
GHS X KALISHNOKOVA - FEM
SOUR D X OG KUSH X MALAWI GOLD X CHEESY SMURF - REG
CHEESE X HAZE F2 - REG
INIDANA BUBBLEGUM


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just found One BagSeed in an Onion of Cherry Kush.... 
Ima toss it into a solo cup and see what happens...LoL
Watch it outperform the WW/Nebula/El alquimista i got goin for the comp for a month already...Haha


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn man you have put together quite the nice list there man. Tons of killers.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> finally got some bubble bags.
> 
> exciting


Good call. I've been using mine for close to a year and love 'em. Matt Rize has a great thread on bubble hash here: https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*Been a while since I posted my vault :


* *[FONT=&quot] Nirvana [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Mystic[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]**Northern Lights[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**White Widow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Bubblicious[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**AK48[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bodhi Seeds[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**SR71 Purple Kush x Appalachia ( Green Crack x Chem D BX3 )[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Dank Dairy[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**CheeseBoy F3 (UK Cheese x TGA DannyBoy)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Gooey Breeder[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Pure Gooey[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Fat Purple x Tyburn Fairs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gooey Breeder Mix #2[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Team Canada aka TGA[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**North Purple Queen[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Valencia[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Outlaw Genetics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**DPD F3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Magic Merlin[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Doja Berry[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**SFV OG Kush x DPD[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**ECPD[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**(Triple OG Kush x DPD) x Magic Merlin[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]TGA [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Quirkle[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Chernobyl[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**JillyBean[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Agent Orange[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Deep Purple[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Vortex[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Void[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**JTR[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**JC2[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
*Breeders Choice*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Mountain View Kush[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Our Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Bubba[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Blue Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Kachina Diesel[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**FLOix[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Aloha White Widow x UK Cheese Bx3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush x TW IBL[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Star[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush x Skunk[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]**Skunk '89[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Pure Purple Pakistani[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Haze IX[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Purple Chitrali[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Chocolate Haze[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Exe Kush[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**NL90 Haze x UK Cheese[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Fairlight[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C-99 (F5 Bros Grimm)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Nerfiti[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C-99 (C-2 pheno)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Elite Genitics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Ultimate ChemDawg 08 S1&#8217;s[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]DinaFem[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Critical + (NL x Big Bud)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Heaven Scent Farms[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Pharmin Blend 09[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Krush (S-n-S Diesel x Grape Krush)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Grape Wonder (Williams Wonder x Grape Krush)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Sensi Seeds/Delta 9 Labs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Super Star[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Aiea[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Flo Grow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Magic Monkey (Magic Merlin F1 x Gorilla Grape F1)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape F2&#8217;s (GG VRPP x GG)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Gorilla Grape F2&#8217;s (GG LRPG x GG)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]General Grievous[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**ChemDawg x SnowDawg ( I call it Cujo ! )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Trichome Jungle[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Larry Smurf[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Mr Nice Seeds[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Critical Mass[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Black Widow[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Joey Weeds[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**C99 F4&#8217;s Phenos 1, 2 and 3 made by Dizzle[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Digger[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Bubba Kush/Deep Chunk x Magic Merlin[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]BOG[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**Sour Bubble[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]HillBilly Beanery[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]**PlushBerry x Purple Mandala #1 [/FONT]*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice list there flo...Alot of variety in there but i see you went hard for the dpd crosses lol...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 2, 2012)

nl x bb


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn Flo its a small list in terms of shear Numbers...
But its Killer in terms of Genetic Quality!! Awesome Man...



TheLastWood said:


> Damn man you have put together quite the nice list there man. Tons of killers.


Thx Man...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo what are the 2 type of gorilla grapes&#8230; ? LRPG?


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice list there flo...Alot of variety in there but i see you went hard for the dpd crosses lol...


*Went hard on Outlaw Genetics, TGA and Breeders Choice/HotHouse Flowers over on BreedBay back in the day ! lol*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Flo what are the 2 type of gorilla grapes ? LRPG?


*I forgot about the 4 letter acronym I applied, and posted 3 letters lately in my own thread ! lmao

GG VRPP = Very Resinous Pheno Purple

GG LRPG = Less Resinous Pheno Green

The LRPG was more potent.
**A DPD trait.
Even Subcool (Original DPD creator but let Outlaw Grower use and run with it) stated in his book Dank (I have 1st edition) that the green phenos of DPD are more potent than the purple phenos*.
*He was right of course.
Just ask Dizzle.
It's his green GG that he's so in love with if I'm not mistaken.*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

so you had 2 females and hit them with the same male? Was the male purple?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Went hard on Outlaw Genetics, TGA and Breeders Choice/HotHouse Flowers over on BreedBay back in the day ! lol*


wish i woulda done the same


----------



## JCashman (Jan 2, 2012)

very Dank looking list Flo 

you guys always make me drool with some of these lists


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> wish i woulda done the same


You read my mind....LoL

I just went and read that part, sux that he stopped working her cause the purple didnt show up that much..
Even though the green was more potent...
I wish he would do a re-release like with Spacedawg....

For those without the book...

He said the stem on the outdoor plant was so thick and strong he made a cane out of it...LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

the things i would do for some legit black russian beans or a cut....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> the things i would do for some legit black russian beans or a cut....


I cant wait for that CV rework comin....
MMM MMMM...


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 2, 2012)

fuck i cant keep up with you guys lol those are some of my fuckin holy grails i want to find lol and some fuckin dannyboy lol... wish i had been buyin seeds when i was younger thats when all the best shit was poppin off lol still awesome stuff now but it seems like i want the stuff i cant have more lmfao


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kaptain Kron said:


> fuck i cant keep up with you guys lol those are some of my fuckin holy grails i want to find lol and some fuckin dannyboy lol... wish i had been buyin seeds when i was younger thats when all the best shit was poppin off lol still awesome stuff now but it seems like i want the stuff i cant have more lmfao


i have some dannyboy f2's...been waitin to find a couple mothers that i want to breed with before i run em though.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 2, 2012)

fucker...... lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kaptain Kron said:


> fucker...... lol


lmao. they werent easy to get.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> so you had 2 females and hit them with the same male? Was the male purple?


*Yep.
Only popped 3 of my F1's (still have 7) and got 2 females with 1 male.
He dusted his sisters and the only Magic Merlin F1 I ever popped (still have 9) which was a blessing to be female too.
He was a solid, green beast too !
*



cmt1984 said:


> wish i woulda done the same


*As I pop his shit, I got you my friend (and the other 6 or 7 ppl in my circle) !!*



jkahndb0 said:


> You read my mind....LoL
> 
> I just went and read that part, sux that he stopped working her cause the purple didnt show up that much..
> Even though the green was more potent...
> ...


*Sub really hated the way DPD tasted and therefore didn't want to play with her anymore.
So Outlaw asked and got the green light to play with her as his own.
I believe Sub ended up with PlushBerry because he kinda started from the beginning and went a different route so he got the good taste he's known for.
Black Cherry Soda vs Black Russian.*



cmt1984 said:


> the things i would do for some legit black russian beans or a cut....


*You aint never lied !!
That's part of Heath Robinson's genetics too.
Wish I had some of his to play with as well !!!!*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*I only have half of DannyBoy in CheeseBoy F3 :

UK Cheese clone x DannyBoy

And they were a free gift from Pistils at BreedBay !!

Let's do this CMT !! lol
We can bring DannyBoy back !!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *I forgot about the 4 letter acronym I applied, and posted 3 letters lately in my own thread ! lmao
> 
> GG VRPP = Very Resinous Pheno Purple
> 
> ...


 Ill vauch for that statement ! lol my green machine is a killer compared to the purple sisters...but i will say the purple ones taste amazingly good...like you never forget how good 

i get mad yields of bho from the trim, the only thing i throw away is the stems and stalk lol even the fans are usefull ..that shit puts me to sleep after 3-4 pins


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 2, 2012)

i can imagine..... lol please make some f3s hahaha



cmt1984 said:


> lmao. they werent easy to get.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *I only have half of DannyBoy in CheeseBoy F3 :
> 
> UK Cheese clone x DannyBoy
> 
> ...



DOOOOOO ITTTT MAN!!!

that fuckin pic in dank looks so FUCKING DANK of danny boy lol fuck man i want some so damn badly...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 2, 2012)

hell yeah flo, lets do it. i love joint projects 

dont worry kron, f3's will be comin to worthy seed whores


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah I hope my name are on some of those cmt!------ flo I have 10 of the lrpg I hope I get a purple pheno from em.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> hell yeah flo, lets do it. i love joint projects
> 
> dont worry kron, f3's will be comin to worthy seed whores


*Aight !
We will keep it in the PM's and pop them at the same time, then trade seeds and pollen !
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*One of us will get the best female and then we will stabilize her.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I hope my name are on some of those cmt!------ flo I have 10 of the lrpg I hope I get a purple pheno from em.


*Very hapy for you too TLW !
A keeper you'll find no doubt.
*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 2, 2012)

I also have some dannyboy x masterlow from the guy who made my plush x sour bubble. he said there not fully autoflowering. Idk what I'm gonna do with em.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

So about mosca seeds are there Genetics worth what they want im looking at moonshine but dam 120+ for a pack!
Any insight would be great!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 2, 2012)

F3's, Fughhedaboutit.. All day over here!!!

Im glad i got a pack of Black Rose was able to verify through Heath as well... HeHeHe...
And thats Half Black Russian.. Thats a Double Win in my book!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So about mosca seeds are there Genetics worth what they want im looking at moonshine but dam 120+ for a pack!
> Any insight would be great!


I've been watching the 'tude and their pricing of late and have noticed they shift prices on certain lines, determined on whats popular. For instance the new "Kush's" from Karma came out for sale at £54 per pack for the Biker Kush, White OG V2, etc on first release there... after first lot of stock sold out they came back in for £70 per pack!! Now they're at £58 per pack.
The AlphaDawg from Alphakronik I paid £60 for on release and few weeks later the price went down to £40 for the same 10 packs!! Thats when I first noticed it myself as I was pretty pissed off as you'd expect lol, 
If I were you I'd wait a lil' while yet


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've been watching the 'tude and their pricing of late and have noticed they shift prices on certain lines, determined on whats popular. For instance the new "Kush's" from Karma came out for sale at £54 per pack for the Biker Kush, White OG V2, etc on first release there... after first lot of stock sold out they came back in for £70 per pack!! Now they're at £58 per pack.
> The AlphaDawg from Alphakronik I paid £60 for on release and few weeks later the price went down to £40 for the same 10 packs!! Thats when I first noticed it myself as I was pretty pissed off as you'd expect lol,
> If I were you I'd wait a lil' while yet


Yeah I noticed that on alot of things at the tude.. Noticed it about a year and half ago. When I first started buying Cali conn seeds lol.. But waiting a bit made me miss the gsog and the dumbo bx so if it's that important grab it


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> the things i would do for some legit black russian beans or a cut....


The things I've allready done.. and still don't have that one. lol. Do have some Black Russian x Sputnik beans acquired of late. . =D


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

my battery jus charged up..ima take some real dirty pix of the VRPG


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So about mosca seeds are there Genetics worth what they want im looking at moonshine but dam 120+ for a pack!
> Any insight would be great!


*His 2 C99's are solid from what I've seen while laying in the cut for a over year watching grows threads.
Don't know why I haven't copped any.
Especially since it's all the same lineage really.......Bros Grimm.
Oh, I know why.
Joey Weed has been pushing F2's YEARS longer than Mosca AND Gypsy/Dutch Grown !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I can see paying Mosca's price,maybe still.
But never Gypsy/Dutch Grown !!
*



jkahndb0 said:


> F3's, Fughhedaboutit.. All day over here!!!
> 
> Im glad i got a pack of Black Rose was able to verify through Heath as well... HeHeHe...
> And thats Half Black Russian.. Thats a Double Win in my book!!


*Yes, and I'm hatin' ! lol *View attachment 1970495
*Black Rose is known more for it's beauty than it's potency, unfortunately.
But it's also beauty we chase in our dank.
Blame the Black Russian in her I say.
DPD purple is less potent than the green pheno, and is half Black Russian as well.

DPD is Sputnik 1.0 x Black Russian

Sputnik 1.0 is Apollo 13 x Black Russian

Black Russian is Blackberry x Cherry AK (Serious Seeds)

BlackRose is Black Russian x Shiva Skunk (purple pheno)

Blackberry has unknown lineage in that line up

Serious Seeds claims a Cherry AK can be had in 1 out 100 seeds supposedly.


Forgot to add

Black Russian was made by Nebu, by the way.
And (Dizzle's gonna love this), the reason the green pheno of DPD is more potent is due to the Apollo 13 genetics
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*Also, for those not in the know, and MOST don't know (keep it real now).....

The rule of thumb is to list the Mother x Father when giving hybrid lineage/parentage in cannabis.
*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You read my mind....LoL
> 
> I just went and read that part, sux that he stopped working her cause the purple didnt show up that much..
> Even though the green was more potent...
> ...


...an even better resource for learning the lineage and experiences are in the archived Tga breeders forum at Breedbay.

btw, spacedawg is sick.. i love my pheno. i ran her way back when she was given to me by Sub. my newly discovered pheno is way better. cuts rooting now. how one pheno found by cracking those mixed gems from the TGA honeymoon mix pack has made me so happy. citrus lime sour taste and smell that I couldn't identify till harvest. light bright green colored buds with thick orange hairs, pale green like an iguana's skin. the taste tho, top notch. i really found it simular to snowdawgbx from alphakronik but less fuely. anyone who hasn't tried spacedawg or snowdawg really should. i actually have original spacedawg beans in my stash.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*OK, BMan is on the scene and I have NO prob saying he is a FAR more knowledgeable TGA grower than I !! 
How are you my friend ?!
SO many folks on RIU have NO idea the library of wealth on TGA that exist over on BreedBay.
My original online grow home, I am proud to say.
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*CMT, Cindy MUST be in my future. lol
In looking up DannyBoy's lineage, in DANK by Sub, it's Killer Queen x Taco
Taco = C99 x Ortega !! lol
Now Sub doesn't say who's Ortega is by.
He was given Taco in seed form.
I REALLY hope it's Mr Nice's Ortega and NOT Dutch Passion !!!!!
Mr Nice Ortega = NL#1 x NL#5 !! Mmmm
Gettin' those fo' sho' !!
A 6 - 8 week Indica
15 seed pack
Damn I was sleeping on these.
Too busy playing/growing the last 2yrs instead of buying !!
*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *His 2 C99's are solid from what I've seen while laying in the cut for a over year watching grows threads.
> Don't know why I haven't copped any.
> Especially since it's all the same lineage really.......Bros Grimm.
> Oh, I know why.
> ...


*The Color Purple... by Subcool*
One aspect that I also find interesting is the purple potency debate, for those that has collected a few plants that produce Purple buds under any conditions like certain Black Russian phenotypes we have noticed something that seems to be consistent. When growing out females of a hybrid that have both color females and non colored females the colored one seems to always be less potent. Now in our case this is to be expected with Sputnik white/green females being more A-13 dominant but I have traveled far and wide and have yet to smoke purple weed that I would consider elite. This doesnt mean I havent smoked great Purple weed, Pinky is awesome but if you have read the strain guide I point out the white pheno is more desirable. My friend Sticky Lungs grows a local Lavender that taste out of this world. It may be one of the better tasting Purple strains around and its purple to the center of the cola, every single part of the plant is purple. I would give the high intensity an 8 very enjoyable, something I might keep around and so far the one I like the most. After sampling all afternoon its main attraction is taste and its ease of smoking. I would love to tell you it taste say better than Candy Store but the truth is it doesnt. Sticky thinks this cut may be the real Urkle clone and if thats the case hes a much better grower that Phe person I got my first Urkle sample from you can see from the pictures its solid Purple!

and for those interested one of my favorite reads...

Great thread here detailing Nebu's Black Russian http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strains/128-black-russian.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *OK, BMan is on the scene and I have NO prob saying he is a FAR more knowledgeable TGA grower than I !!
> How are you my friend ?!
> SO many folks on RIU have NO idea the library of wealth on TGA that exist over on BreedBay.
> My original online grow home, I am proud to say.
> *


Mine too.. shame how breeder politics messed things up. Noticed you have Nefs C99 goin Flo. Me too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 2, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've been watching the 'tude and their pricing of late and have noticed they shift prices on certain lines, determined on whats popular. For instance the new "Kush's" from Karma came out for sale at £54 per pack for the Biker Kush, White OG V2, etc on first release there... after first lot of stock sold out they came back in for £70 per pack!! Now they're at £58 per pack.
> The AlphaDawg from Alphakronik I paid £60 for on release and few weeks later the price went down to £40 for the same 10 packs!! Thats when I first noticed it myself as I was pretty pissed off as you'd expect lol,
> If I were you I'd wait a lil' while yet


Ok yah il wait then thanks for the heads up


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Mine too.. shame how breeder politics messed things up. Noticed you have Nefs C99 goin Flo. Me too.


*I feel you, my brother from another (forum).

Awe man, that C2 pheno is a BEAST for me !
A friend keeps a cut.
Wish I Nef's C4 pheno and others !
I wonder if his pic of ALL those damn Bros Grimm C99 1st,2nd,3rd,4th,5th generations he made can still be found on BBay !! lmao
He has GOT to be the world leader in C99 seed collecting !
People, I mean SERIOUS zip lockS full all over and clearly labeled.
Thinking about it again makes me..........*View attachment 1970598 *lmao !!
I know I'ma get in trouble for that, but the collection was THAT serious.*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 3, 2012)

flo im nearly positive it's all there. i just germd my last bean and cant remember what the pack was labeled.. best c99 ive ever come across tho. i didn't realize how much work he put in till i saw the thread. doc bob hooked me up with those for free and they were probably better beans than 90% of anything i'd ever paid for. lost my best pheno and life's depressing when i think about it. hope you hold on to those tight.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

Finaly done lol

CLIK FOR PORN


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*The C2 pheno is the 9.5+ single plant girl in my sig.
Thought it was the C4 until I looked at the pack again.
Wanted it to be the C4 too !! lmao
SHE was a fatter bitch and more potent if I remember correctly.
I'm still sitting on a nice amount of C2 beans too.
I had nothing to breed her with so I gave a cut to a close friend who's not even close to my area of dwelling.
I'll tell you this, you're first on my list when I crack the rest and cross breed.
I do plan on running Nef's C2's along with Drizzle's (on here) SS pheno of Cindy for potency or his larger yielding sister of her.
Make more of Nef's and a new cross of 2 big yielders is a must.
I may have to do that after this C88 grow.
I think I will.
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*LMFAO.....speaking of the devil !!*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*Nice pics Drizzle !

If you REALLY want to pop in your pants, go to BreedBay and check out Bongorilla's GG grow as a tester for Outlaw when they 1st dropped !!
What I got from just 3 beans so far AINT SHIT compared to what he got/did with his beans !!!
Of course his style and environment is different than ours too.
That does make a huge matter !
*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive actually been contemplating getting Blackberry for awhile...
Just deciding which one.... 
Nectar or Sativa...
Looks like VISC is using Sativa Seeds Pic.... 
Douches... 
They couldnt atleast grow a Blacberry from Sativa and take a pic of that....LoL

(*i had this post in the reply box for like an hour but got baked and forgot to press send...LoL)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *LMFAO.....speaking of the devil !!*


thats what my priest told me to LOL


ive seen that grow before...those were just blown up with colors...and resin lol....makes me wanna grow more lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive had a Cindy project in my head for awhile now...
I think alot of people do, its funny like that.. 
But i think if i ever get the chance to Burn Dizzles i might just give up b4 i start...LoL
Seriously everything ive seen and heard so far looks awesome man, Great Job...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks jkhandb....i cant compare mine to anything else cuz ive grown this line...but i hope i get honest feedback from those who grew others. 

im so wrecked right now.......this has taken me about 5 mnins to post lol



lmfao ... thats funny shit leavin that on yur xbox for an hour ... stoner haha


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So about mosca seeds are there Genetics worth what they want im looking at moonshine but dam 120+ for a pack!
> Any insight would be great!


i really enjoyed his C99, and im sitting on a pack of BKxOTM. normally Mosca's prices arent bad, but i dunno why these OTM crosses are so much. somebody posted something about attitude changing their prices around and thats true. i keep a list of all the things i want and how much they are listed at so i can follow the price changes. but as someone else pointed out to, if you wait to long on certain drops, you're going to miss them.

decisions, decisions.



edit- in other news, i was planning on popping more of Moscas C99 with my next run, but its so hard not to pop new stuff. 

ugh never have all the seeds i want or the space to run them all


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Serious Seeds claims a Cherry AK can be had in 1 out 100 seeds supposedly.*


that sounds awesome. for those of us (by us, i mean me  ) that cant go through 100+ seeds, do you or anyone else know of any strains at the tude that have a cherry-ish taste/flavor? thats something ive wanted for awhile


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ive actually been contemplating getting Blackberry for awhile...
> Just deciding which one....
> Nectar or Sativa...
> Looks like VISC is using Sativa Seeds Pic....
> ...


i ran some sativa seeds blackberry. fucking amazing flavor, best ive found yet. i grabbed more beans cuz i'll be runnin it again for sure....the only problem is, it has nothing to do with the original blackberry...



JCashman said:


> that sounds awesome. for those of us (by us, i mean me  ) that cant go through 100+ seeds, do you or anyone else know of any strains at the tude that have a cherry-ish taste/flavor? thats something ive wanted for awhile


i had a plushberry pheno that was straight up sweet cherries.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i had a plushberry pheno that was straight up sweet cherries.


 well thats sexy news because i have some of that on the way  thanks for the info, ill be huntin for that pheno


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*Or find TGA's Astro Queen for some cherry and watermelon phenos !

Mosca's OTM crosses are hittin for so much bcuz OTM is DJ Shorts creation using BB of course.
And nothing by DJ Short is cheap.*


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

fuck...astro queen....another one i want to f2 to keep around....too many projects, not enough space


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> that sounds awesome. for those of us (by us, i mean me  ) that cant go through 100+ seeds, do you or anyone else know of any strains at the tude that have a cherry-ish taste/flavor? thats something ive wanted for awhile


Barneys farm RedCherry Berry is pretty dam cherry!
But mines more of a black Cherry flavor.
Didn't have to pop but one fem seed.

I mixed Chemo Iranian x Redcherry berry for "cherry Chemo".


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo what up bro. I got bored and looked around for a second on RIU. I saw yor c88 thread. Sounds like a sweet project to me bro. 
Fuckin stupid ass trolls ruined it writin these long ass pointless shits. I don't even believe they smoke herb. They be thinking too hard! My dicks bigger than yours. Lames. Well at least he did invent the four top tech. 
That shits why I pretty much only hang here
Like I said sounds like a sweet project. Keep it up homie

Oh yeah and my new years eve hangover is finally over. Happy new years peeps! I was told I was not in fact at the no pants party.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Back at You Bitch!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

Im growing some hortilab super sour skunks. I know a few peeps are interested in them. I flowered them at 21 days old. No trimming or topping. All natural so I could see what they do. They were about a foot tall when I put them in. They stretched like crazy. I had to tie them down. I think about 5 ft tall? Maybe more. I didnt even take clones cause they got so tall I was pissed. I almost chopped em. Glad I didn't. While they did stretch they stayed very vertical. Lots of branching. I have not tied them up at all. No bud flop. The stems are thin but strong. I'm easily going to get 4 ounces per. Expected from such big plants but not from such young ones. They are frosty and smell good. The top buds are dense. Tons of stupid spider buds. Not gonna be fun to trim. I'm gonna take some clones today I think. Can't wait to see her loly popped and four topped. 

So far despite the stretch I'm happy. The yield is gonna make her worth another run. I'm glad I got two packs.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

my seed collection


*

Barney's Farm - Tangerine Dream x 5
Barney's Farm - Acapulco gold x 10
Green House - Great White Shark x 3
Nirvana - AK48 x 5
Green House - Ladyburn 1974 x 1
Advanced - Black Diesel x 10
Sensi - Big Bud x 5
Kannabia - Big Band x 1
Green House - Lemon Skunk x 1
Nirvana - Blackjack x 5​
​
*


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

so much nugativity round here.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 3, 2012)

oh shit! yay!

burgandy, sunmaiden, c99, and sweet tooth came today.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2012)

Just lovely.. A bunch of dank in a package.. Good luck with all that.. C99,sun maiden and burgundy should have u set for a while


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my seed collection
> 
> View attachment 1971270
> *
> ...


welcome to the club bro. 

i'd stay away from the barneys and greenhouse in the future though


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> welcome to the club bro.
> 
> i'd stay away from the barneys and greenhouse in the future though


are you kidding? I have friends that are very experienced with growing and one is always growing tangerine dream and it is way strong and has a nice citrus taste.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 3, 2012)

I have only heard good things about Barney Farms Red Cherry Berry ........


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

barny's is world renowned. they have one several awards. one of the best breeders in my opinion.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> barny's is world renowned. they have one several awards. one of the best breeders in my opinion.


You have lots to learn young grasshopper!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

One thing is for certain.....CMT-if u dont hurry with them AQ F2's I am coming over to make them for your ass ! Lmao At work...holla atvyall tonoght.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> barny's is world renowned. they have one several awards. one of the best breeders in my opinion.


this is for mdjenks, for talking shit to cmt1984. he is a legend on this thread and you should listen to the man.

[video=youtube;qPr-xsQvhgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPr-xsQvhgw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

Seed collector thread




page 1000 hoes


Edit, damn i didnt get it, anywho has anyone tried the autos from kannabia seeds? the tude just dropped some intersting ones.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

U already have ur sun maidens? Damn I got fucked. My nightmares are still in transit! Should be here tomorrow. 

Just took clones of space princess and hawgsbreath.Can't wait for the princess to root! Transplanted my shoreline mama and OG graze into 5 gallon bags. Decided to flower them to see how they yield as big plants. They're gonna be outta control. Haha I'll have enough of them to last a grip. I'm excited to see a big shoreline. Frostiest plant in my room. Oh and I'm super excited to see her next to space princess.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> barny's is world renowned. they have one several awards. one of the best breeders in my opinion.


Welcome to the Seed Collectors Thread/Club/Group/Etcetera....

First off You cant trust the winners of the High Times/Cup awards thats just Politics, there all bought and paid for my man....

Barney's is hit and miss...

Greenhouse is straight trash... (although anything is possible, but with arjan and the "King/Douchebag of Cannabis at helm i doubt it)
They just have enough money to keep themselves in the LimeLight so enough ppl keep throwin money at them...


Hey Karma that sux bout ur NMK's i dunno what happened, whats the tracking say...
Mine were shipped out on 12/22 and arrived on 12/28....<----Yes you can hate me right now....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> barny's is world renowned. they have one several awards. one of the best breeders in my opinion.


cool man, if it works for you, i say do it. i know people that love barneys and greenhouse, but in my experiences...and lots of other people too...they are not so great. lots of better breeders out there...with better prices as well.

you have any pics of the tangerine dream? i have some myself, havent gotten around to crackin em though. ive seen lots of terrible germ rates reported on the tangerine dream.

but i agree with kahn...greenhouse = trash and barneys is hit n miss.

"awards" festivals are corrupt


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> One thing is for certain.....CMT-if u dont hurry with them AQ F2's I am coming over to make them for your ass ! Lmao At work...holla atvyall tonoght.


lol well dam...i got this green queen x querkle and gorilla grape project goin on now....then i'm movin on to the dannyboy f2's....astroqueen will be after that 

i think i'll just run thru my my whole tga collection after that....make f2's and hybrids of whatever i can 

*TGA and Team Canada*
1.Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3.Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6.Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9.Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259.
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (11 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)
316. Qrazy Train​


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah mine we're shipped on the 21st. I never check the trackin. I did earlier today though they should be here tomorrow.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

grats on hitting 1000 pages


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Or find TGA's Astro Queen for some cherry and watermelon phenos !
> Mosca's OTM crosses are hittin for so much bcuz OTM is DJ Shorts creation using BB of course.
> And nothing by DJ Short is cheap.*


where can i find this AstroQueen? didnt see it on attitude 
And yea, i hear you on DJ prices. but buying a few packs at ~120 (or a clone for less) doesn't justify selling hundreds of packs of the OTM crosses at ~125 imo. and i'm a big fan of Mosca gear, so its not like im hating just for the sake of hating. was really hoping the OTM gear would be priced similarly to his C99. but oh well, all that being said, i have a pack of his BKxOTM im sitting on 




SCARHOLE said:


> Barneys farm RedCherry Berry is pretty dam cherry!
> But mines more of a black Cherry flavor.
> Didn't have to pop but one fem seed.
> I mixed Chemo Iranian x Redcherry berry for "cherry Chemo".


i have mixed feelings about Barneys, but if we're talking cherry and black cherry Phenos, i guess it could never hurt to give that strain a shot 




cmt1984 said:


> i'd stay away from the barneys and greenhouse in the future though





mdjenks said:


> are you kidding? I have friends that are very experienced with growing and one is always growing tangerine dream and it is way strong and has a nice citrus taste.





jkahndb0 said:


> Barney's is hit and miss...


more mixed feelings


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> oh shit! yay!
> burgandy, sunmaiden, c99, and sweet tooth came today.


nice! hopefully mine gets here in the next few days! 




mdjenks said:


> my seed collection
> 
> View attachment 1971270
> *
> ...


its actually nice to see lists this size. i get so use to some of your guys' arsenals that i forget theres other people out there like me that dont have hundreds of different strains


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> nice! hopefully mine gets here in the next few days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then i guess it would pain you to hear i have multiple packages on the way...Mwahuahahahaha

Anybody who buys anything at the Seur from 1/1-1/7/12 make sure to request Gooey Freebies...
"Lava, Gooey,Zinn Double Deth crossed with a Zinn X Gooey 84%"
Name: "You Want This"
purple as shit...



karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah mine we're shipped on the 21st. I never check the trackin. I did earlier today though they should be here tomorrow.


Glad to hear it....


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey Karma that sux bout ur NMK's i dunno what happened, whats the tracking say...
> Mine were shipped out on 12/22 and arrived on 12/28....<----Yes you can hate me right now....


~activating sequence for full blown jealously rage~


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Then i guess it would pain you to hear i have multiple packages on the way...Mwahuahahahaha


oh they dont pain me, they inspire me, and they taunt/tease me. i read the lists and i hear the lil beans in their lil packages, and they're all chanting... "buy me... buy me... buy me..."


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Then i guess it would pain you to hear i have multiple packages on the way...Mwahuahahahaha
> 
> Anybody who buys anything at the Seur from 1/1-1/7/12 make sure to request Gooey Freebies...
> "Lava, Gooey,Zinn Double Deth crossed with a Zinn X Gooey 84%"
> ...


Do you mean Cannaseur or SeurBidz?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Do you mean Cannaseur or SeurBidz?


Here is the link, Im almost positive its both, 100% its the auction on the original info i gave...
Also a bunch of limited edition stock will be droppin in the upcoming weeks..
(85% sure some from Bodhi as well... so fuck off and go get high somewhere... forget i told you... You bastards...)


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here is the link, Im almost positive its both, 100% its the auction on the original info i gave...
> Also a bunch of limited edition stock will be droppin in the upcoming weeks..
> (85% sure some from Bodhi as well... so fuck off and go get high somewhere... forget i told you... You bastards...)


I won these and they come with a free pack of c99. I'll be sending the money off tomorrow. If those freebies you're talking about are available, how do I claim them? Or will they automatically be shipped out?

http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Pablo-Cheese-Regular-Seeds-free-pack-of-c99&id=124951&winnerid=20411


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I won these and they come with a free pack of c99. I'll be sending the money off tomorrow. If those freebies you're talking about are available, how do I claim them? Or will they automatically be shipped out?
> 
> http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Pablo-Cheese-Regular-Seeds-free-pack-of-c99&id=124951&winnerid=20411


Yah you get the freebies, but their not automatic...
Send Doc an email.... Ill Pm you his info...


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah you get the freebies, but their not automatic...
> Send Doc an email.... Ill Pm you his info...


Nah, don't want to hassle the guy. I'm sending cash in the mail, so I'll just drop a note in with the cash and hope for the best.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would use a MoneyGram money order instead of cash that way if your money gets "lost" (post office/stolen).. You can track it through MoneyGram...
Only cost 99cents..
I use first class mail $00.98 cents.. gets their in 4 days everytime....
But remember to add shipping, and money order fee....


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I would use a MoneyGram money order instead of cash that way if your money gets "lost" (post office/stolen).. You can track it through MoneyGram...
> Only cost 99cents..
> I use first class mail $00.98 cents.. gets their in 4 days everytime....
> But remember to add shipping, and money order fee....


I use recorded delivery when sending mail, so it's tracked and insured. I don't know how much extra I'm suppose to throw in to have the seeds sent to me though. I'm not seeing that info anywhere.
Also, they have my CC info, but I'm not seeing how I actually supposed to pay.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

cant use CC there anymore.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> cant use CC there anymore.


Guess I'd better delete it then.

When you send cash in the mail, how do you identify yourself? Do I put my account number on a piece of paper or something?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

Jilly Bean back in stock at the tude if anyones waiting for it 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-jilly-bean/prod_1183.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 3, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Guess I'd better delete it then.
> 
> When you send cash in the mail, how do you identify yourself? Do I put my account number on a piece of paper or something?


Airwave I highly reccomend sending cash in the mail. Years ago I used to feel kinda funny about doing so, but you can trust the admin at Breedbay. I've bid on and purchased over a dozen seed packs from SeurBidz and there was never a problem with them receiving the money or me my gear. 

How to purchase seeds from Seurbidz aka Bidzbay:
WHEN BUYING FROM BIDZBAY

1. Do not bid on an item, unless you plan on buying it. The retract bid button does not work.

2. You must include 5.00 for postage. You can have up to 5 items sent for 5.00

3. You must include the invoice for each item won. If no printer, write
out the invoice as it shows on the computer screen. DO NOT just
scribble down an item number. ( if after 2 or 3 days, you have not recieved your invoice
contact the seller and ask that he or she sends it to you. )

4. If outside of the UK, payment must be made with either cash or a international money order. Walmart sells moneygram money orders which are international. or go towww.moneygram.com to find a location nearest you.

5. Make money order payable to Seur Bulk . Not to SubCool, TGA, Doc Bob, or any other name.

6. Send payment to 
Seur Bulk 
12-14 Vivian Road
Harborne
Birmingham
B17 0DS
England 


7. Payments must be recieved within 30 days of winning an item.
If not you will recieve bad rep's and your account will be suspended
until your account is paid in full. 
1st offense 30 day suspention
2nd offense 90 day suspention
3rd offense 6 month suspention
4th offense could lead to perminent suspention

8. If for some reason your payment will be late contact Doc Bob, Explain
the reason why payment will be late. And at that time, depending 
on your reason for being late, you may be granted an extention.
This is a business but we do understand things sometimes happen
beyond our control.

9. *NEVER EVER STATE IN A THREAD THE WAY YOU RECIEVED YOUR PACKAGE.*
Doc Bob has a very nice stealthy method of packaging, so do not ruin this method by exposing it in a post.

If you do decide to pay via money order and are in the US, I recommend to just purchase a US Postal Money-

money orders ( Notice )
will all members please note Money Orders Should be made out to

*SEUR BULK*

NOT
mr c seur
cannaseur
bidzbay
subcool seeds
doc bob


You should always always print the invoice you receive after winning the auction. The invoice will come to your email inbox. If you do not recieve an invoice promptly, usually takes a day or so, email the seller and request one. Include that invoice with your payment. I always hand write my information on the bottom of the invoice- SEND AUCTION ITEM TO: BRUCE WAYNE. 123 Wayne Manor, Gotham, NY 66666


Usually I have received my item won from the auction about or exactly 2 weeks from the day I dropped the payment in the mail.

The most important thing to remember and if anyone messes anything up it's usually this-

ALL PAYMENTS GO TO *SEUR BULK.
*ALL PAYMENTS GO TO *SEUR BULK.
*ALL PAYMENTS GO TO *SEUR BULK.
*ALL PAYMENTS GO TO *SEUR BULK.
*

Got it? lol. Enjoy the beans bro. Glad Pistils responded to my email lighting fast for ya.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Jilly Bean back in stock at the tude if anyones waiting for it
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-jilly-bean/prod_1183.html


Overrated =P

My least favorite TGA strains-
1. Void
2. Jillybean

My favorite TGA strains-
1. Everything else


----------



## Airwave (Jan 3, 2012)

*2. You must include 5.00 for postage. You can have up to 5 items sent for 5.00

**You should always always print the invoice you receive after winning the auction. The invoice will come to your email inbox. If you do not recieve an invoice promptly, usually takes a day or so, email the seller and request one. Include that invoice with your payment. I always hand write my information on the bottom of the invoice- SEND AUCTION ITEM TO: BRUCE WAYNE. 123 Wayne Manor, Gotham, NY 66666*

Okay. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dude Registered mail takes up to or longer than 2 weeks to get there $11.50... and plus insurance will cost $11.50 +..
For example...
$100.00 (auction price)
$00.99 (moneygram charge)
$00.98 (First class international stamp)
$10.00 (10% money order fee)
$5.00 shipping
=
$116.97-Total... Gets there in 4 days.. 5 days max.... Already insured through Moneygram....
as opposed to.. $100 + $11.50 (minimum no insurance) + $5.00 = $116.50-Total no insurance takes 2-3 weeks.... 
You be the judge....

Invoices are in the Members section of Seur.. Theyll show up within 24hrs of winning the auction... You dont have to e-mail anyone... (i guess incase of error but the members section is just easier)

Also the US post office no longer issues money orders to the UK dont waste ur time...


Hey Bruce, You send cash everytime...
Im in no way worried that Doc or P will take it..
I care about those damn postal workers taking it...
Ive grabbed above 13 packs also, but i do MO errytime cuz its better safe than sorry... Cuz the one time my $300
or even $50 i dont care, goes missing
its shame on me...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Overrated =P
> 
> My least favorite TGA strains-
> 1. Void
> ...


i heard from someone that JB tastes like candy and it got me curious 

still waiting on my plushberry beans.

i hate the waiting


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i heard from someone that JB tastes like candy and it got me curious
> 
> still waiting on my plushberry beans.
> 
> i hate the waiting


Plushberry is a winner...

It just goes to show you how much a good cure affects the high of ur Nuggz...
I smoked a bowl of the "Bagseed Sativa" after it dried and it did absolutely nothing.... After a week curing i smoked half a bowl and im high, it has a nice aroma to it, still looks like shit..
See what happens next week...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

this is what i have going now; BCN Diesel Auto and AK47 Auto. the big bushy one is BCN Diesel. they right at 33 days.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bcn diesel would be a great strain if it wasnt auto... (red deisel x nycd) x malawi
NVM they got both!!! 
I thought they did, then i checked nd didnt see it...LoL
Its back to being great for me!!
(the auto BCN Diesel x ruderalis, i knew that didnt make sense)


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> this is what i have going now; BCN Diesel Auto and AK47 Auto. the big bushy one is BCN Diesel. they right at 33 days.


looks nice man. i like your setup. build it yourself?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> looks nice man. i like your setup. build it yourself?


Igualmente...
But after a thorough sampling of all the nugz in my recent harvest i neglected to post...
Very organized and clean display...
(<-----So Pissed i didnt keep a cut of the Bagseed #2 indy dom... Its fuckin ridonculous...)


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Bcn diesel would be a great strain if it wasnt auto... (red deisel x nycd) x malawi
> NVM they got both!!!
> I thought they did, then i checked nd didnt see it...LoL
> Its back to being great for me!!
> (the auto BCN Diesel x ruderalis, i knew that didnt make sense)


kannabia claims the auto is better than the original.

One more thing, why do all of you have a hard on for attitude seeds? single seed centre offers way more varieties and at a cheaper price.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> looks nice man. i like your setup. build it yourself?


No I bought it, im lazy and wanted something that came complete with everything installed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> kannabia claims the auto is better than the original.
> 
> One more thing, why do all of you have a hard on for attitude seeds? single seed centre offers way more varieties and at a cheaper price.


Um no hard on for the tude, theres other good places to get beans, now that you have asked some questions
I got one for you! Why are you bringing such negative voo to this thread?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

Where did you buy and how much ???


mdjenks said:


> no i bought it, im lazy and wanted something that came complete with everything installed.
> 
> View attachment 1971967


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do you have a hard on for single seeds lol ???????? I use single also but nirvana and many others too but why does it bother u soo where people shop ?


mdjenks said:


> kannabia claims the auto is better than the original.
> 
> One more thing, why do all of you have a hard on for attitude seeds? Single seed centre offers way more varieties and at a cheaper price.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Um no hard on for the tude, theres other good places to get beans, now that you have asked some questions
> I got one for you! Why are you bringing such negative voo to this thread?


Not trying to be negative at all. It just seemed that I got some flak for liking barny's and green house when I've had friends that have grown some amazing strains from both. sorry if i came off that way.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

you cant pheno hunt with one seed.

you obviously cant breed same strain ... with one seed either.

*

gypsy nirvana aka seed botique isnt taking credit cards at this time.

sucks as i had cannacopia's "babba kush" in my cart & didnt even think about bailing.



*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its all good mdjenks, no worries


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks how are those plants feed in those tubes?

aero?

ebb?

what's the wattage on that light?

why is there no plantage in the top clone area?

is the filter/scrubber fitted to the back?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

0calli said:


> Where did you buy and how much ???


dealzer and it was about 2k. came completely set up. 1 400w MH bulb, 1 400w HPS bulb, a digital conversion ballast with settings of 250w, 250w SL, 400w, and 400w SL, clay pellets, crappy nutes (i am using the lucas method), trellises for each site, two ten inch fans, a carbon filter with an ozone generator attached to it and the top has a shelf for clones and germinating with a florescent light. I added a 6 inch clip on fan and bought my own back up res because I wanted a bigger one. Its no louder than an ac window unit. oh and it came with a ppm meter and I bought a ph meter, some oxy blast, hergozyme, and bud candy and a syringe for measuring cause you know cc's is the same as a millimeter. Oh and I bought a green LED light to check on the ladies while they are sleeping. 

I think I covered it all but I may have forgot some things. It sounds like a lot of money but i saved and i think it was worth it for me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

I am getting so excited. The sour cream and connie chung are dryin. It wasn't a lot, but its nice to have some diesel, been a while n I love diesel. Smells like diesel. I can't tell which one is sour creamm now. I had 1 sour cream 1 connie chung and 2 la cheese in a 3 gal pot vegged for like a month flowered for a total of a zip.(prox) haven't chopped the la cheese, doin it tommoro. Then the plush x sour bubbles almost done------------walhallas got a few more weeks. The legions about 3.5 in. Then rom, another plush x sour bubble, and plush are about 2 in. ----------- sometimes when watering, at just the PERFECT angle I can see a red tint to the Rom #1s fan leaves.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> mdjenks how are those plants feed in those tubes?
> 
> aero?
> 
> ebb?


its a deep water culture setup called a hydroheart. you have a small 1 liter res inside the cab with a pump that circulates the water through out the sites and inside the small res is a bobble and when the water level drops to a certain point the back up pump in my 9 gallon res kicks on and fills up the sites until the bobble floats to its top location and then the back up pump shuts off, pretty neat huh.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

0calli said:


> Why do you have a hard on for single seeds lol ???????? I use single also but nirvana and many others too but why does it bother u soo where people shop ?


it doesn't bother me at all it just seems like i have read a few posts talking about the tude on this site. I have a hard on for single seeds cause they have it all, not all but a damn good selection you must admit.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;E0PnnVCff4U]http://youtu.be/E0PnnVCff4U[/video]


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

ohh deff yes love their select


mdjenks said:


> it doesn't bother me at all it just seems like i have read a few posts talking about the tude on this site. I have a hard on for single seeds cause they have it all, not all but a damn good selection you must admit.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a lot of money but shit it costs a lot of money. Damn you can spend 2k easy on a hydro system, nutes, medium, lights, fans, etc..Edit: omg that's an awesome design. It just gave me a great idea to make it on a large scale. A high pressure verticle tube dwc. I've always wanted to run a rdwc but its way too much water for me. You could run vert tube dwc with a lot less water.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> That's a lot of money but shit it costs a lot of money. Damn you can spend 2k easy on a hydro system, nutes, medium, lights, fans, etc..


like i said im lazy


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

i got the same thing recently lol go figure just finished greenhouses white rhino it was amazaing and a bunch of people said i was crazy and soon as i threw up picks and told them they probably arent on the level of growing im at they shut up lol


mdjenks said:


> Not trying to be negative at all. It just seemed that I got some flak for liking barny's and green house when I've had friends that have grown some amazing strains from both. sorry if i came off that way.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> [video=youtube_share;E0PnnVCff4U]http://youtu.be/E0PnnVCff4U[/video]


when i got mine it came with filters for the bottom of each site so the roots can't grow into the other sites.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

0calli said:


> i got the same thing recently lol go figure just finished greenhouses white rhino it was amazaing and a bunch of people said i was crazy and soon as i threw up picks and told them they probably arent on the level of growing im at they shut up lol


Congrats, You got lucky.....
I had a whole big ass post setup, but decided to say fuckit...
Enuff said on this topic already....



I watched A Growers Lot last night... Hilarious....LoL
I wanna petition the south to make Kog an Honorary RedNeck...
He sells his AuzziBilly Beanery Beans for a buck a piece and he got like 1000's each harvest.... Entrepreneur right there..
My clones arent lookin too well, i think ill try his method... Cuttin em off with some dirty scissors, spittin on the ends then stickin em some dirt from the yard...
90% success rate!!



mdjenks said:


> when i got mine it came with filters for the bottom of each site so the roots can't grow into the other sites.


Yah that thing actually looks pretty cool...LoL
I think how everything snaps together like erector set...LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah id never let a greenhouse seed in my garden.-------------- its the differance between a steak dinner and mcdaonalds. Mcdonalds has good frys, but if you eat it every day, your gonna have a heart attack


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Congrats, You got lucky.....
> I had a whole big ass post setup, but decided to say fuckit...
> Enuff said on this topic already....
> 
> ...


wow, why so harsh. luck is all part of the game with growing. sometimes it is amazing and other times it just doesn't work. It seems as though a lot of people just use bag seeds. I tried that once and it grew ballz and i had to chop him down.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*Say JKahn, when did you first start coppin from SBidz and BBay ?

*


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah id never let a greenhouse seed in my garden.-------------- its the differance between a steak dinner and mcdaonalds. Mcdonalds has good frys, but if you eat it every day, your gonna have a heart attack


well you know what they say about opinions


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> this is for mdjenks, for talking shit to cmt1984. he is a legend on this thread and you should listen to the man.
> 
> [video=youtube;qPr-xsQvhgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPr-xsQvhgw&amp;feature=related[/video]


Haha, that is a funny video for sure. I wasn't talking shit i never do. although I do have a buddy that would smoke your ass in growing. he is well known in the bay area and another friend in seattle that the clinics dribble for his shit. thats me talking shit.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Congrats, You got lucky.....
> I had a whole big ass post setup, but decided to say fuckit...
> Enuff said on this topic already....
> 
> ...


are you making fun of me? or do you really like my set up? it's hard to tell with you, there needs to be a sarcastic font.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Haha, that is a funny video for sure. I wasn't talking shit i never do. although I do have a buddy that would smoke your ass in growing. he is well known in the bay area and another friend in seattle that the clinics dribble for his shit. thats me talking shit.


i was joking. but in all seriousness now. go away n00b. you clearly dont have expert growing friends. cause you have horrible info, and seeds. and are trying to show off on blogs. stfu now.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 3, 2012)

Nobody in this blog likes you!!!! you are a tool


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Nobody in this blog likes you!!!! you are a tool


are you all little kids or what? I know you were kidding with the video. my buddy that grows only uses clones because he lives in SF and there are clinics every were. sorry if I offended anyone that wasn't my point. I don't only by seeds from barny's and green house I just get what my buddies recommend to get and lately they have been going on about green crack aka dream queen, black honey haze, blue dream, BLZ Bud, space queen and the white. My buddy did two runs of tangerine dream and the clinics ate it up. Once again sorry for pissing anyone off and I have no need to lie about what i said. I am new to growing but I take advice and will take all of your advice and try other banks. why don't you give me a suggestion instead of bashing me like we are in junior high.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

I have BCN Diesel going right now. It just started showing signs of flowering at 34 days and is about 2 feet tall and bushy as hell, although I topped it about 5 times.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

Hazeman, bodhi, gage green are great, and affordable. Seedism sells that BLZ bud you mentioned. House of funk is good and also has some green crack crosses.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 3, 2012)

Sannies is probably the best genetics for the price. And great genetics for any price. Tga subcool is another good one on attitude


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Hazeman, bodhi, gage green are great, and affordable. Seedism sells that BLZ bud you mentioned. House of funk is good and also has some green crack crosses.


thanks for the advice man, much appreciated


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

most def i like your set up. props for the pictures.

half these guys are ...no show ...all go.

me... in that cabinet ...i'd be harvesting two clones every week on those tubes. 1.5 to 2 zips every week.

BLZ bud is much better for your set up than blue dream or that other stuff you mention. 

and you definitely should not be growing entire plants from seed because there's just not enough root space.

you should rock clones. dick makers. solid colas... not that side shooting plant shit everywhere bcn diesel. 

shoot for one dry zip per clone. solid stacker. good rooter. less is more dude. 

how much height to work with in that thing?

those tubes & trellis set up are ideal for that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey mdjenks have you had any problems with your temps in that grow cabinet? That thing looks cool. Not enough space for me personally but still cool nonetheless. I vaguely remember arguing with a guy at the new years party I was at about tangerine dream. Lol. I think I may have issued a Pepsi challenge. I can't however remember if that was before or after I made a complete ass of myself. So who knows if he took me seriously? Either way I've heard very good things about Barney's laughing Buddha. Still agree with everyone else in hear about those awards being "bought". But shit if the beans work for u. Hell yeah. So yeah how's the temps?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> most def i like your set up. props for the pictures.
> 
> half these guys are ...no show ...all go.
> 
> ...


you are right about the roots, the BCN has filled up its site and in the future i will grow one main cola aka dick maker as you say. thanks for the advice.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey mdjenks have you had any problems with your temps in that grow cabinet? That thing looks cool. Not enough space for me personally but still cool nonetheless. I vaguely remember arguing with a guy at the new years party I was at about tangerine dream. Lol. I think I may have issued a Pepsi challenge. I can't however remember if that was before or after I made a complete ass of myself. So who knows if he took me seriously? Either way I've heard very good things about Barney's laughing Buddha. Still agree with everyone else in hear about those awards being "bought". But shit if the beans work for u. Hell yeah. So yeah how's the temps?


The outtake fan going into the filter works well and the in/outake fans on the bulbs work well too. the temp is around 75 to 80 during the day at 400w and around 65 at night when they are sleeping.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> you are right about the roots, the BCN has filled up its site and in the future i will grow one main cola aka dick maker as you say. thanks for the advice.


I have about 4 1/2 feet to work with before they grow into the light.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sannies is probably the best genetics for the price. And great genetics for any price. Tga subcool is another good one on attitude


have you ever heard of the strain "Wappa" by paradise seeds? seems like it would be perfect for my set up, a short indica with a punch.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive grown Sensi star by paradise it would rock out in your system. One of my favorites ever in the grown department. Not a huge fan of the smoke personally. But my friends loved it. Straight up vertical growth. Super crystally. Donkey dick.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ive grown Sensi star by paradise it would rock out in your system. One of my favorites ever in the grown department. Not a huge fan of the smoke personally. But my friends loved it. Straight up vertical growth. Super crystally. Donkey dick.


IS that strain available from Sensi in seed form? I have been looking for it some 5 years now and cannot find it anywhere! Had some ideas of crossing it with some lovely ladies to see what monstronsity we end with...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> IS that strain available from Sensi in seed form? I have been looking for it some 5 years now and cannot find it anywhere! Had some ideas of crossing it with some lovely ladies to see what monstronsity we end with...


you can get it on single seed centre, the regulars are sold out and a 10 pak of fems is $194.92, must be some good shite


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I don't know if paradise quit making it in reg form or not. Ive been trying to get it in reg form for like 8 months.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey mdjenks have you had any problems with your temps in that grow cabinet? That thing looks cool. Not enough space for me personally but still cool nonetheless. I vaguely remember arguing with a guy at the new years party I was at about tangerine dream. Lol. I think I may have issued a Pepsi challenge. I can't however remember if that was before or after I made a complete ass of myself. So who knows if he took me seriously? Either way I've heard very good things about Barney's laughing Buddha. Still agree with everyone else in hear about those awards being "bought". But shit if the beans work for u. Hell yeah. So yeah how's the temps?


I wish I had more room but I don't so it is more than enough for me. some of the setups you all have are crazy, looks like a full time job growing 30 or 40 plants at a time. wish that was my job. I just do it for pure joy of growing and seeing what I can do. this is actually my first grow. my two buddies on the west coast have been growing for about 13 years and they give me advice a lot and I read a lot on the subject. hydro is not hard once you figure out what you are doing. I have seen some sad hydro grows on this site like they didn't pay much attention to the grow and actually posted pics and were proud of um.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 3, 2012)

than I guess I better get my glasses checked! 

View attachment 1972278


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Here is the link, Im almost positive its both, 100% its the auction on the original info i gave...
> Also a bunch of limited edition stock will be droppin in the upcoming weeks..
> (85% sure some from Bodhi as well... so fuck off and go get high somewhere... forget i told you... You bastards...)





jkahndb0 said:


> Yah you get the freebies, but their not automatic...
> Send Doc an email.... Ill Pm you his info...





jkahndb0 said:


> Then i guess it would pain you to hear i have multiple packages on the way...Mwahuahahahaha
> 
> Anybody who buys anything at the Seur from 1/1-1/7/12 make sure to request Gooey Freebies...
> "Lava, Gooey,Zinn Double Deth crossed with a Zinn X Gooey 84%"
> ...





Flo Grow said:


> *Say JKahn, when did you first start coppin from SBidz and BBay ?
> 
> *


*
You sound like a noob my man.
Let me show you.*
*I asked that question based on your 3 posts there.
You sound (#1) like you fell upon a buried treasure that no one knew of.
Then you go and tell ppl to fuck off "bastards".
Glad you found SeurBidz, Cannaseur and BBay.
BEEN coppin beans from there about 4yrs+.
A good 80%+ of my collection, if ya go back about a dozen pages, comes from there.
Of course you might then try to say you've been there that long too, huh.
Or longer.
Doesn't matter, you still sound the same.

Then (#2) you tell Airwave to PM Doc Bob about an auction purchase bcuz he doesn't know how to claim his purchase.
He either didn't read the site rules or forgot them, but he is also a virgin to the site like you so go figure.
EVERY BBay veteran (clearing my throat loudly) knows you do not pm Doc about petty shit like that.
That man is WAY to busy fixing fuck ups created by the likes of you and Airwave (blind leading the blind).

And then #3
GooeyBreeder freebies are ALWAYS freebies at Canna !
UNLESS he needs to mail more in.
LISTEN GOOD PPL, I'MA HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME SERIOUS BREEDER KNOWLEDGE RIGHT NOW:
The ONLY way to get GB seeds, REAL GB seeds is free from CannaSeur with every purchase, OR Gooey gifting you personally !
LIKE HE DID ME ! *View attachment 1972263
*See the 2 packs on the far right ? 
FROM Gooey ! 
HIS handwriting !*
*And had them a few YEARS now !*
*Gooey doesn't sells seeds !!
Been breeding as long if not truly longer than ppl like Shanti, DJ Short, etc.



Folks on RIU, DO NOT sleep on GooeyBreeder !
His freebies are the ONLY ones I request.
EVERYTIME !
If they don't have it, then you may end up with something else that's dank.
Like when they temporarily ran out and Pistils sent me a 10 pack of CheeseBoy F3 (UK Cheese Clone x DannyBoy) !!



School is over ! *View attachment 1972282*


*


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

^ holy fucking sensistar picutre.

made my night.

sensistar is available oin reg/fem from paradise seeds ...if you cant find it at the attitude then get it at aliengrowshop or wherever.

black label makes it too.

delta9 has a version that is on my must have list... called superstar.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*NICE ass pic MacGyver !*
*+REP*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*This shit reminds me of JKhan ! lmao

Yeah I'm ridin' on you, mafucka..............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcCXnXDiKoQ
*


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> most def i like your set up. props for the pictures.
> 
> half these guys are ...no show ...all go.
> 
> ...


the bcn is bushy because i topped it five times trying to create a monster and i guess i may have but the roots are healthy and its still stretching but i wish it would stop and just focus on flowering. the smaller one which is auto ak47 was only topped three times and is staying short and compact so maybe it will do better. thanks for the advice once again.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

jkahn is the seed collector thread's top research hobbit.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2012)

*And **TOSH.O** got me fuckin weak right now...ROFLMFAO !!!*


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

I need to harvest soon this is all I have left of some lemon skunk


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 3, 2012)

wtf u do to that... shit look almost like mexicali brick.

hahahahahhahahaha. you compact that with a hydraulic press & shove it up a donkeys ass for the trek from tijuana to bangor, maine?

pull that bcn out & cut the roots in half. 
then, flip it. 

& cut out most of the N. 

that'll slow that shit down.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

I got this for christmas from the wife. its great for conserving bud.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wtf u do to that... shit look almost like mexicali brick.
> 
> hahahahahhahahaha. you comact that with a hydraulic press & shove that up a donkeys ass for the trek from tijuana to bangor, maine?
> 
> pull that bcn out & cut the roots in half. then, flip it. that'll slow that shit down.


No it was vacuum sealed from colorado thats why it got compressed a bit but its bomb bay. make your heart thump in your chest at first.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wtf u do to that... shit look almost like mexicali brick.
> 
> hahahahahhahahaha. you comact that with a hydraulic press & shove that up a donkeys ass for the trek from tijuana to bangor, maine?
> 
> ...


whut karma.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I got this for christmas from the wife. its great for conserving bud.
> 
> View attachment 1972456


Holy shit, I need this


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

and it smells just like starburst


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wtf u do to that... shit look almost like mexicali brick.
> 
> hahahahahhahahaha. you compact that with a hydraulic press & shove it up a donkeys ass for the trek from tijuana to bangor, maine?
> 
> ...


when you get a qp its gonna be vacuum sealed in a turkey bag to cut down the smell, how do you think the cali clubs get their bud from the golden triangle?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I got this for christmas from the wife. its great for conserving bud.
> 
> View attachment 1972456



first thought that came to mind, like it was a fleshlight for stoners.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> when you get a qp its gonna be vacuum sealed in a turkey bag to cut down the smell, how do you think the cali clubs get their bud from the golden triangle?


I think you mean the Emerald Triangle (Mendocino, Humboldt, and Trinity counties), as the Golden Triangle is in southeast Asia.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 3, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> I think you mean the Emerald Triangle (Mendocino, Humboldt, and Trinity counties), as the Golden Triangle is in southeast Asia.


my bad you're right


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my bad you're right


golden triangle...

"Huang Zu... you get your ass out there mister and harvest that Mehong Haze.. or no Rice Pudding for dinner!"



Help a child today.. boycott Landrace Strains!



sorry couldnt help myself.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> kannabia claims the auto is better than the original.
> One more thing, why do all of you have a hard on for attitude seeds? single seed centre offers way more varieties and at a cheaper price.


personally im a creature of habit, and its worked well for me over the years. if some breeders have crazy prices i avoid them 



MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> IS that strain available from Sensi in seed form? I have been looking for it some 5 years now and cannot find it anywhere! Had some ideas of crossing it with some lovely ladies to see what monstronsity we end with...


it sure is; http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds/paradise-seeds-regular/paradise-seeds-sensi-star/prod_214.html



MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> than I guess I better get my glasses checked!
> 
> View attachment 1972278


holy floppy donkey dicks batman!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gooey:
"THIS is an interesting geneset folks, get em while you can. I sent every last seed in, so when they are gone, that's it! Pick up some for someone you love! After all, there free with a purchase, *just ask Doc for em*. Wait a week, so they can get them in their stock."

Pistils:
Any order through the auction or retail site, placed between 1st and the 7th of January will qualify for free you want this seeds from GooeyBreeder, no exceptions, we have the free seeds in stock ready to send with your shipment and *we have today received the other for sale lines from Gooey also*.. we are just awaiting his official strain descriptions before they get listed for sale.. announcement imminent..

We are working our way through the backlog caused by the xmas holiday and will try and get some fresh stocks up as soon as we can so you have more choice to choose from, any resident breeders reading this, now would be a good time to list any specials or new lines you have already sent in to us as i am guessing they will sell out fast by customers eagerly awaiting the free gooey seeds.

I will extend the sale if we cannot get enough choice listed before the time limit.. you know we always try to be as fair as can be but I will not accept *requests for offering gooey freebies* for any sales made outside the dates mentioned above..

regards & Happy New Year to you all..

I wonder what the recurring theme is here.. 
Maybe that you have to request them?
Could it be??????? Huh there not automatic, what there first come first serve.....



jkahndb0 said:


> (85% sure some from Bodhi as well... so fuck off and go get high somewhere... forget i told you... You bastards...)


That is obviously about the Bodhi re-releases comin up over the next few weeks...
Nothing to do with Gooey's stuff...



Flo Grow said:


> *
> Then (#2) you tell Airwave to PM Doc Bob about an auction purchase bcuz he doesn't know how to claim his purchase.**
> FROM Gooey !
> HIS handwriting !*
> ...


*Gooey seeds will be for sale any time now...*

Airwaves order qualified for the freebies but their not automatic, so i told him to e-mail Doc, and that i would PM him...
So he wouldnt miss out...



jkahndb0 said:


> Yah you get the freebies, but their not automatic...
> Send Doc an email.... Ill Pm you his info...


If the instructions didnt explicitly say "Ask Doc", i wouldnt of told him to do so...

TBH i dont see why you started PMS'in all the sudden...
This Thread one of the only threads on RIU that enjoys a confrontation and Asshole Free enviroment... You could have just as easily said, Hey maybe you shouldnt e-mail him... But no you had to be a dick right from the jump....
Since i make it a point not to get involved in online arguments this will be my only post on the subject...



mdjenks said:


> are you making fun of me? or do you really like my set up? it's hard to tell with you, there needs to be a sarcastic font.


Yes i do like it..LoL
Sorry, I know its hard to tell sometimes.... 
Erector sets are cool man...

[FONT=&amp]



[/FONT]


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats SkunkMunkie on Sun Maiden. i saw grow before, buts its gotta be cool to get "Grown By SkunkMunkie" written right on the pack. I was just germing two seeds and noticed.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Congrats SkunkMunkie on Sun Maiden. i saw grow before, buts its gotta be cool to get "Grown By SkunkMunkie" written right on the pack. I was just germing two seeds and noticed.


i wonder if they all say that, or if u just got lucky  . was our skunky munkie the only one growing those? 

now im gonna be sad if mine dont say that too!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Il find out in the morning when mine get here


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Congrats SkunkMunkie on Sun Maiden. i saw grow before, buts its gotta be cool to get "Grown By SkunkMunkie" written right on the pack. I was just germing two seeds and noticed.





hellraizer30 said:


> Il find out in the morning when mine get here


if you guys dont mind me asking, were these from the 23rd at the tude? im still waiting on mine, tracking has never been updated, but i dont put much faith in the tracking. 

im just starting to get impatient as i hear everyone getting those packages


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

I got mine minutes after it hit the tude! So you should be getting yours, mine showed up today, but i couldnt getem till
Next day


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got mine minutes after it hit the tude! So you should be getting yours, mine showed up today, but i couldnt getem till
> Next day


well thats awesome news! 

i feel re-inspired


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Also on that tracking thing i had one never update till it was dilivered! So your right about not having faith in them


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anybody know whats up with cz theres no replys to pms and zero updates the ggg stuff never posted?
I made a order but im waiting to see some kind of activity before sending cash  any insight would be
Great!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody know whats up with cz theres no replys to pms and zero updates the ggg stuff never posted?
> I made a order but im waiting to see some kind of activity before sending cash  any insight would be
> Great!



The first GGG drop is with MrC now, we're just waiting for him to get on and list them. They should have been listed up on the market by now but I've not seen him online since before the new year so I know as much as you mate... I've got another order from the GG fellas ready soon too.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

houston shoreline nug


----------



## Airwave (Jan 4, 2012)

My latest from CZ:

10 x Exodus 99 - Top Shelf Seeds - Reg
*10 x PurpleBerry BX - Cannaventure Seeds - Reg*
5 x Mothers Mix - Cannaventure Seeds - Reg
10 x Home wrecker - TCVG SHIT -Reg
6 x &#8216;09 Shit Mix - TCVG SHIT - Reg
10 x Pre &#8216;98 Buuba Kush BX - Immortal Flower - Reg
5 x Jaffa Cake - Immortal Flower -Reg
*5 x Indiana Bubblegum - Reg*
3 x SSH X C99 - Fem
2 x G13 x Haze - Reg


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a sick list. Mr. C needs to hire some help. Now you all see why I bitch? Things use to drop daily, pms returned same day. ----------- I knew it couldn't last forever. Now things aren't even dropping you have to pm mr c to buy them is what I'm hearing.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 4, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *
> You sound like a noob my man.
> Let me show you.*
> *I asked that question based on your 3 posts there.
> ...


So that whole post is just to say that you worship Gooey Breeder and that he gives you seeds? Are you going to suck his cock if he asks you to?
Make sure you take it deep with lots of saliva, and if you don't gag and have tears streaming down your face, then you are not trying hard enough!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh no. Here we go.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't blame mr c either don't want it to sound like that. everyone obviously wants bomb genetics. ---------- I just hope everyone who manages to get packs appreciates it and its not wasted on some noob whose gonna kill them.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't blame mr c either don't want it to sound like that. everyone obviously wants bomb genetics. ---------- I just hope everyone who manages to get packs appreciates it and its not wasted on some noob whose gonna kill them.


Doesn't he run Cannanetics too? If so, Why is he running two separate websites that do the same thing?

He does need help though, if he's so snowed under.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

I gave up waiting on a response myself and have moved on.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 4, 2012)

They are completely different sites. They don't do the same thing at all.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

lets all just take a moment and hope nothing serious happened to MrC. he's probably just swamped with shit.

<3 the new avy MM 

personally im not a member nor am i waiting to be a member, but that being said, i guess i can see both the pros and cons to keeping it smaller scale


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Doesn't he run Cannanetics too? If so, Why is he running two separate websites that do the same thing?
> 
> He does need help though, if he's so snowed under.


i say, speak well wishes for yourself.

& lapses in service are common with 1) poor planning & 2) controlling frauds. 

would be smart to combine the two site together... members, ideas, everything.

anyway mr shapeshifter has no problem faking it till he makes it. why worry now? no faith? no fat gear around?

and you'll all be back buying from the 'tude real soon. 

unravelling in short order. 
makes me smile. canna-in-biz one day. canna-ouuta-biz soon after.

just hope you dont have $ in his pocket & beans on the way.

maybe pj the (give)head growmaster will step up & help out?
maybe raskal? 

bet not.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

I got a woody when i checked the mail today  got some old skewl gear and possibly the funniest xmas greeting i ever got LOL

YOU know who you ARE! thanks brother


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

cz and cannetics are 2 different sites with 2 completely different goals....they should stay that way too.

i spoke with mr c new years eve...he said he had some pm's to go thru then the stuff would get posted....not sure when that will be though...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 4, 2012)

Cmt ur avy is so beautiful. Everytime you post I just stare at it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 4, 2012)

He just post some gear up


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

I spoke to mr c this morning, he's busy but getting aroung to erryones shit...He's online all the time.. But has an "away" setting so it looks like he's not...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 4, 2012)

Busy, busy, busy.... There aint enough hours in a day . Poor fellas snowed under @CZ and is still playing catch up.
There are big strikes happening in the public services here too due to politics/works things like post offices and such have been brought to a total standstill, London hit worst, shit the buses aint even running lol. Wait till the snow hits then the UK comes to a big standstill again like last year lol, it's stupid but what we're stuck with .

He does need more help over @CZ but trusting said help is another matter, anyone who knows what went down on PP will get me , I only recently came to it all myself, so I'm taking it as I find it but from what I can make out and what I've been caught up on by friends here, I'd be the same as MrC is tbh. To personally oversee everything, from bottom to top and it is a big list to get through too. 
I now work much closer with and do seedbank liason and website management with Gage Green for the Europe side of their company and believe me there's a lot of sorting out and prep' work to do behind the scenes, it really takes up a lot of time and paitience. The holidays have been the major cause for the build up but over the next few days he should be all caught up, new listings are up now so he is at work atm and getting there slowly but surely 

Paitience is a virtue, we as growers know all too well..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 4, 2012)

Man that chemical nightmare is a killer. Definately wanna grab that one.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 4, 2012)

I was looking at that chemical nightmare months ago. Now it's back. It sounds fire for sure. Think I'm gonna hold off though. I want more KOS beans.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

10 packs sun maiden drop...
(10 packs, not 10 packs of them)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fyi the burgindy thats going to drop is 10 packs to


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

luv lUV LUV to get my hand on some grape stmpr x grpe stmpr og.

early prerelease direct into papertowels & my lab.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> luv lUV LUV to get my hand on some grape stmpr x grpe stmpr og.
> 
> early prerelease direct into papertowels & my lab.



Me too.......


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

yes. i hear they come shipped in moist towel... or what i like to call the warm earth vag simulator.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes. i hear they come shipped in moist towel... or what i like to call the warm earth vag simulator.


Lil do they? I want some gs x gsog but I'm sure illget some gs phenos in my gsog x Jo Ny og. This is the year of fire flame fellas..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

im pretty pinned down right now.... anyone need anything from space? ill be down in an hour or so 

View attachment 1973924


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im pretty pinned down right now.... anyone need anything from space? ill be down in an hour or so
> 
> View attachment 1973924





Ground control to Dizzle Frost.......


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 4, 2012)

Airwave said:


> So that whole post is just to say that you worship Gooey Breeder and that he gives you seeds? Are you going to suck his cock if he asks you to?Make sure you take it deep with lots of saliva, and if you don't gag and have tears streaming down your face, then you are not trying hard enough!


Not at all...lol...but apparently you've been there done that, so if I know of any females that need a lesson I will be sure to send them your way since you are an obvious expert. Perhaps your next purchase should be a hybrid called Chin Nuts. Notice I said blind leading the blind. You never did ur homework on the site rules otherwise you wouldnt have gotten stumped after your purchase. Now go cop some real gear...harvest them successfully THEN come holla at me. Until then you're just an Wave of Air !


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

dam, that gage green that dropped at cz is already gone...glad i pre-ordered...


anyone heard from racerboy? havent seen him in a while.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam, that gage green that dropped at cz is already gone...glad i pre-ordered...
> 
> 
> anyone heard from racerboy? havent seen him in a while.



I was just thinking the same thing.Hope everything is alright with him.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.Hope everything is alright with him.


he hasnt logged in to cz or netics since around x-mas...looks like he logged in here today. i sent him a pm to make sure everything is good.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool!!Hope everything is fine.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Flying hammer dropped at cz...I got.... (Flying Hammer x Columbian Black) x Flying Hammer... Alreadyso I think that's enuff FH for me...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

He logged into opengrow the other day... Pretty sure.. Don't remember the date on the post... The first thing I forgot in awhile...lolI'd chek but on phone...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah racer is usually on one of the sites..


----------



## Airwave (Jan 4, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> Not at all...lol...but apparently you've been there done that, so if I know of any females that need a lesson I will be sure to send them your way since you are an obvious expert. Perhaps your next purchase should be a hybrid called Chin Nuts. Notice I said blind leading the blind. You never did ur homework on the site rules otherwise you wouldnt have gotten stumped after your purchase. Now go cop some real gear...harvest them successfully THEN come holla at me. Until then you're just an Wave of Air !


*Yawn*

....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 4, 2012)

RB where are you!! Your sorely missed brother 

GK do chops migrate safe & well like birds do by any chance?? If pig's could fly or you know how they do hit me up fella. I have a *Daisy .2* (GSxGS-OG) mother thats simply kick-ass




, 
I grill and fry too




but need to know how to make those lil' piggys fly




.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

the cost to overnight or two day marinade them cant be prudent.

high risk for discovery.

standard chain mail & battle axe... never make it.

some kind of expedited post-partum-seed-itus ...way better chance.

looking at $40 to $50 easy to grill them... i'll bean & rice up when they drop ...as the risk/value/effort facto is high.

thanks bro.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 4, 2012)

I have two auto's going BCN Diesel and AK47. I thought auto's were suppose to be smaller but the BCN is blowing up, at least she is starting to flower, growing white pistols everywere and the AK is growing slowly and is showing its sex which is female thank god. check it out. I think my next run will be AK48, big band, lemon skunk, and blackjack.

View attachment 1974077View attachment 1974078View attachment 1974079View attachment 1974080View attachment 1974081

I trimmed the big one after the photo shoot.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my nightmare Kush today.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> RB where are you!! Your sorely missed brother
> 
> GK do chops migrate safe & well like birds do by any chance?? If pig's could fly or you know how they do hit me up fella. I have a *Daisy .2* (GSxGS-OG) mother thats simply kick-ass
> 
> ...


 thanks skunk, i'm around, just been stewing in my own shit lately i guess.. need to start smoking again to break me out of this funk.. took me ua yesterday, not even sure if i'm going to pass it or not for all of my aggravation, but w/e, it's just another thing to add to my shit list of things bringing me down as of late...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got my nightmare Kush today.



I will be following that grow with much focus.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

its called whizzinator. bro peeps like us must have one if any type of "ua" is possible.

they work. get it the complete kit but use it with water to "practice". 

100% i'm scoring one soon as im looking for work. 

and and and, no offense, if you come here complaining about not passing a ua when there is definitely a viable solution YET you buy $1000s in beans... you should be slapped.

http://www.thewhizzinator.com/lifestyle-products/the-whizzinator-in-white

obviously they're color coded  only the di*k version not the bag & tube type. 

plus you get to play with a fake dick i bet you'll luv that. leave it around the house... dog brings it out for company. 

honey, where's the fake dick? ...fell behind the dryer dear.

slick rick homie. get slick.

& get one!

*

hope my nightmare come soon. my durgancitrals too.

edit canceled my order after i complained after 10 days & no "its shipped" email. blacklisted again. lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn racer sorry things have been rough lately for you bro. Keep ur head up man.

NoSwag not sure when ima pop those. Got a ton on my plate ATM. Plus I'm really Lovin my KOS gear so I might pop some more of those after I pop some gage gear.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks skunk, i'm around, just been stewing in my own shit lately i guess.. need to start smoking again to break me out of this funk.. took me ua yesterday, not even sure if i'm going to pass it or not for all of my aggravation, but w/e, it's just another thing to add to my shit list of things bringing me down as of late...


Just got off 4 years probation.....
All my UA's clean... never used a Whizzinator my boy did and got caught....
(observed, and unobserved ua are two different things... if your not being observed your golden...)
(hope everything works out)


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

he got caught with a dick version?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> he got caught with a dick version?


nice buns on your profile pic


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> he got caught with a dick version?


Yah the guy (who in my opinoin liked his job a lil to much) was like thats obviously a fake dick, and called him out on it....LoL
most ppl just look over you shoulder, or stand a few feet back and txt or sum shit, the rare ones get up in your shit real hard....
So if your being observed its better safe than sorry and just drink a bunch of water the first time and see what their policy is... Youll come up clean, but they might make you re-test cause of a low creatinine level from all the water....(takin a creatine supplement might prevent that)
Then next time use the whizzinator if you know they dont look at your junk...
If unobserved just walk up in there wit the synthetic piss in ur pocket with heat pack and just pour it straight in the container...LoL
I have to drink like 1.5 gallons of water 1 hour prior to peeing, always pee once before giving the sample to get out the dirty and in with the clean...
CVS sells drug tests for $15-$20 if you wanna run some tests before you go....
(vitamin b-12 makes your piss a neon yellow color if you dont want it to be clear, but i never use that shit)

*ive done some crazy shit in my day to pass those tests...LoL
I even failed one and bullshitted my way outta the dirty...haha


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

^ i cant rep+ you

great information. & hobbit status elevated to lord of research hobbits.

and that fruit pectin? you eat it from the package? what is it called? do you do that?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2012)

what does how many beans i have have to do with anything about me trying to pass a ua on my own?
and don't act like i don't already have a whizzinator, course i do, had it for a few years now... just sometimes it's nice knowing that i can stop smoking for a month if i want to and be able to pass it and not have to worry about using the whizzinator for a change of pace...

or, i could be like a few people who post in here and simply smoke once or twice a year, or not at all, and just be in it for the money, but that's not really my style..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what does how many beans i have have to do with anything about me trying to pass a ua on my own?
> and don't act like i don't already have a whizzinator, course i do, had it for a few years now... just sometimes it's nice knowing that i can stop smoking for a month if i want to and be able to pass it and not have to worry about using the whizzinator for a change of pace...
> 
> or, i could be like a few people who post in here and simply smoke once or twice a year, or not at all, and just be in it for the money, but that's not really my style..


Hey RB remember if you smoke hard it might take longer than a month to leave ur system so dont count on it..
Like ok i gotta stop on monday cuz my test is in 30 days...
depending on metabolism, and fat content it could take up to 60-81 days....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

or, i could be like a few people who post in here and simply smoke once or twice a year, or not at all, and just be in it for the money, but that's not really my style.. [/QUOTE]

People do that no!! Lol jk RB


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i say, speak well wishes for yourself.
> & lapses in service are common with 1) poor planning & 2) controlling frauds.
> would be smart to combine the two site together... members, ideas, everything.
> anyway mr shapeshifter has no problem faking it till he makes it. why worry now? no faith? no fat gear around?
> ...


you sound angry buddy. but at who? i wasnt sure if u were referring to CZ, Cannanetics(or however its spelled), Attitude, MrC, some random RIU poster, etc. just wondering who i should avoid i guess 



gudkarma said:


> luv lUV LUV to get my hand on some grape stmpr x grpe stmpr og.


you and me both brother


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ima jump in and say my work as of this new yr,is using mouth swabs.water,fake piss,you name it won help !! Just throwin it out there.lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Ima jump in and say my work as of this new yr,is using mouth swabs.water,fake piss,you name it won help !! Just throwin it out there.lol


Wont help wut?
I cant vouch for the fake piss as i have not used it...
But water works, it dilutes the metabolized toxins to a level undetectable to the test...
Thats why i said buy a test for $15- bux and get comfortable with the method, and how much to drink...
Even test the fake piss... Its always best to feel comfortable while doing these sorts of things...

And what did you mean by mouth swab?
Is there a magical mouth swab to pass a urine test...
Or are you talkin about mouth swab drug tests, cuz i pass those too..


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> thanks skunk, i'm around, just been stewing in my own shit lately i guess.. need to start smoking again to break me out of this funk.. took me ua yesterday, not even sure if i'm going to pass it or not for all of my aggravation, but w/e, it's just another thing to add to my shit list of things bringing me down as of late...


Keep your head up buddy. remember, we can't truly appreciate the good times until we've experienced some truly bad times 




gudkarma said:


> its called whizzinator. bro peeps like us must have one if any type of "ua" is possible.
> they work. get it the complete kit but use it with water to "practice".
> 100% i'm scoring one soon as im looking for work.
> and and and, no offense, if you come here complaining about not passing a ua when there is definitely a viable solution YET you buy $1000s in beans... you should be slapped.
> ...


just a heads up, in my city (and i'd imagine other large 1mil+ population cities), people are very much well aware of the whizzinator, and two guys i know that work for the gas company were recently caught using them. luckily they are all union, so all that will happen is 5 years of probation (for work, not like court ordered  ) and they have to enter into the company's Drug and Alcohol Abuse Program. 

so just be smart about it. if its a test with a guy behind you or over your shoulder, you will be fine. if its a test with a guy literally standing next to you and looking at your cock, then he's going to know its a fake one.

i know some people dont even follow you into the bathroom, they just tell you not to flush the toilet or to run the sink until after u bring out the sample, and obviously the whizzinator would work fine in that situation as well.



gudkarma said:


> he got caught with a dick version?


yes sir, they both got caught with the fake dick version


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gud...
Since i chopped errything down.. all i gotts to show you since u keep postin shots is whats veggin...
Alien Fire Left (5), Bandana Right (5)...

Its a lil crampd..LoL


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Or are you talkin about mouth swab drug tests, cuz i pass those too..


please share, because i can not


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mouth swab drug test. I dont see how u pass those.but who am I to argue.lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

JCashman said:


> please share, because i can not


I wasnt smoking weed at the time so take note*****
Opiates..
It might work with tree also, cuz i tested it out with my suboxone...(which is supposed to show up in this test)
The mouth swabs only test for drugs within the last 24hours...LoL
But ive only tested this out with chemical drugs so i would give the Ganja atleast a 4 days... If you can do a week do it...
(the following test were with suboxone/buprenorphine) But i did 24hours on the dot and i came up clean, i even did 20 hours and came up clean, it was only when i did 15 and below that it showed up...LoL
Suboxone is suppose to stay in your system for 3-4 days for urine tox, just like opiates...
Stupid swabs...
(my friend said he stops smoking 2 days before and takes the drug swab for work and is fine sometimes even sooner like a day before cause he didnt have notice... but thats not my first hand knowledge so i cant say its 100% truth....)
This Website has a saliva drug test for $12- thats with Shipping you can buy... So why dont you just cop one.. Not smoke for a week and take the test...
Trial and error=Knowledge is power....

***** that test says the following---
this test tells you if marijuana has been used as soon as an hour after use and for up to 12 hrs after use..
Ill try to find the longest period one if i can.. but i doubt it....

*mmm orangey....


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I wasnt smoking weed at the time so take note*****


noted 



jkahndb0 said:


> It might work with tree also, cuz i tested it out with my suboxone...(which is supposed to show up in this test)
> The mouth swabs only test for drugs within the last 24hours...LoL
> But ive only tested this out with chemical drugs so i would give the Ganja atleast a 4 days... If you can do a week do it...
> (the following test were with suboxone/buprenorphine) But i did 24hours on the dot and i came up clean, i even did 20 hours and came up clean, it was only when i did 15 and below that it showed up...LoL
> ...


its been well over a decade since i went a full week without smoking. maybe not. maybe it's only been 8yrs. i can't recall at this moment 

but my point is, i dont wanna give up smoking for a week... so.. i'm gonna start looking for human guinea pigs lol

just kidding.

maybe not though


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> he got caught with a dick version?





jkahndb0 said:


> Yah the guy (who in my opinoin liked his job a lil to much) was like thats obviously a fake dick, and called him out on it....LoL
> most ppl just look over you shoulder, or stand a few feet back and txt or sum shit, the rare ones get up in your shit real hard....
> So if your being observed its better safe than sorry and just drink a bunch of water the first time and see what their policy is... Youll come up clean, but they might make you re-test cause of a low creatinine level from all the water....(takin a creatine supplement might prevent that)
> Then next time use the whizzinator if you know they dont look at your junk...
> ...


 lol, i have monitored ua's all of the time, and i've used the whizzinator like 10x's or so now with no problems..

i do remember the first time i pulled out that big fake cock to piss with, and i have to see i was rather nervous for sure... gud had really good tips about making sure that you practice using it a few times before you have to whip it out in front of the monitor for the first time.. i did that and it surely helped my confidence, and let me get a feel for it, pun intended of course, lol...
i've been getting ua's now for some shit for 10 years now, and only once a year did i ever have to worry about thc for them, in may they give me an annual physical and do a whole piss work up, ,not just the standard ua that they give every other time of the year.. no biggy really.
now i went in on dec 6 and they had a sign up saying that they're now going to be testing for thc, and i was super pissed about it of course.. i just figured i wanted to see if i could do at least one on my own, as hard as that sucked and all, specially for this time of year where i like to be baked for family parties and what not to be able to get along with my loving family..
i just dug up the whizzinator yesterday and will be dusting it off and ordering some more boxes of quick fix for the rest of the year.. i got this new whizzinator and the last time i used it, i only had one box of the 3 oz size in it, and i guess it wasn't enough pressure in the thing as when i turned the valve to release the stream, fucking piss trickled out and wasn't going to be near enough to fill the sample cup.. fuck that sucked, lol.. i'll just make sure that i put more than one box in at a time and try it out before i gotta go the next time..
the thing that sucks is that i only know that i get the ua's like 1x / month or so, just never sure on what date, so it seems like i'm going to have to wear the whizzinator probably like 3 weeks out of the month now just to be on the safe side, lol.. oh well, things could be worse, someone could have hacked my debit card the week before xmas... oh yah, that's already happened as well..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gotcha.makes sense.ive heard no smoke for a week,u can pass swab test.we only get tested here if we get hurt.knock on wood.lol


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Mouth swab drug test. I dont see how u pass those.but who am I to argue.lol



Strong User name to comment ratio.

Dry mouth=no saliva


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> oh well, things could be worse, someone could have hacked my debit card the week before xmas... oh yah, that's already happened as well..


that sucks buddy, really truly sucks. im just curious, was this a debit card that u use for seed orders? and if so, do u think making those orders is what led to the debit card getting hacked?

normally i try to use a prepay, but sometimes i see something available and just freak out with my "I MUST HAVE IT" attitude and then go ahead and use my CC.

really hope shit starts lookin up for you buddy, just keep on keeping on


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

LoL... I got a ICP jersey signed by the whole KMK team.. even the tax man,, Haha
Ive burnd wit them too.. Haha

On another note...
Ive done some stupid shit while being monitored..
I filled a plastic newspaper bag with somebody's elses piss added hot water from the poland spring machine.. then put it up my sleeve..
When i tried to rip a lil hole in it i got piss all over myself.. He didnt notice, i filled the cup too...  (only had 10 min. notice..)
* remember if i get caught i go to jail, not to HR....LoL

I failed one, but just so happened to know the exact antibiotic that gives a false positive for oxycontin... and the nurse was like no way i dont believe you those r the only ones i can take cuz im allergic.. Im smarter than you... She got her big book of pills looked it up.. And i was walkin home instead of walkin to jail...

Ive got more stories but this isnt the ___ takes a Urine Test thread....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry about the bad times racer, hope thing get better for yah!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 4, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Strong User name to comment ratio.
> 
> Dry mouth=no saliva


Hahahaha goodone!
No test is a dirty test. No spit,no piss...no pass.FIRED.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 4, 2012)

and in sad shitty news, i didnt get any mail today at all. no packages, no bills, no junk, no late xmas cards, nothing. i feel like my mailman had a stroke on his mail route and is laying in the snow freezing to death, and the only thing going through his mind is that the mail must go on!


ok, i'm either gonna go enjoy a SourD joint, or i'm gonna go look for my mailman to make sure hes not dead in a gutter somewhere.

<3


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> he got caught with a dick version?





jkahndb0 said:


> Yah the guy (who in my opinoin liked his job a lil to much) was like thats obviously a fake dick, and called him out on it....LoL
> most ppl just look over you shoulder, or stand a few feet back and txt or sum shit, the rare ones get up in your shit real hard....
> So if your being observed its better safe than sorry and just drink a bunch of water the first time and see what their policy is... Youll come up clean, but they might make you re-test cause of a low creatinine level from all the water....(takin a creatine supplement might prevent that)
> Then next time use the whizzinator if you know they dont look at your junk...
> ...





hellraizer30 said:


> Sorry about the bad times racer, hope thing get better for yah!


 thanks hellraizer.. things do seem to be turning the corner some what, just harvested a really nice grow of bogs sour strawberry kush, sensi's mr nice and cc's bubba kush.. everything turned out really dank, and is curing atm..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 4, 2012)

JCashman said:


> that sucks buddy, really truly sucks. im just curious, was this a debit card that u use for seed orders? and if so, do u think making those orders is what led to the debit card getting hacked?
> 
> normally i try to use a prepay, but sometimes i see something available and just freak out with my "I MUST HAVE IT" attitude and then go ahead and use my CC.
> 
> really hope shit starts lookin up for you buddy, just keep on keeping on


 i can't really say what lead to someone getting my card, as although, yes, it's the same card i make bean purchases from, i order tons of shit online using it, so i really have no clue what site was the culprit.. 

i just got my new card and everything is on the up and up, it just sucks the whole timing of the shit and all is what really hurt for the most part.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2012)

my debit card was jacked at the local sorting center two towns from where i was living , i go on line so often that i found a huge discrepancy right away the bank said with a police report they would remove the charges..... postal center it was jacked by the mail man


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

damn

reading back over these posts i recongize the # of deviants around here.

all we need to do now is...

have a party 
one of y'all bring the hooker 

and i'll bring the .45 , some rags , & the bleach.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn
> 
> reading back over these posts i now recongize all the deviants we have around here.
> 
> ...


LoL... One of my boys is a PimP... What a coincidence...
(used to be two)

Sadly one of my boys is an identify thief too but i didnt wanna mention it.... I havent seen him in like 6 months though cuz i lent him some money...
Seriously bro that sux, nd i know all to well how easily it can happen to someone...
(ps. if your mailbox is one of the ones thats streetside. move it closer to your house.. dont ask just do it..)


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahha... 

an innocent hobbit not you are.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahha...
> 
> an innocent hobbit not you are.


LoL......

Dont worry peeps..
All i ever did was allegedly flip weight, and count scratch...
3yrs retired...(after 9yrs in)
(not retired retired... like i made enuff money to live off it forever...LoL
Just dont do it ne-more, dont need any more scars on my wrists)

I just got to know alot of "unsavory characters", as im sure most of you all do.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn
> 
> reading back over these posts i recongize the # of deviants around here.
> 
> ...


 the hooker sounds fun......but I'm not allowed around guns. Lol. Better make that a bat. And you know I already have the shovel!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG.... was that you Karma(abitch) who was burnin wit a bitch she like went nuts then passed out or sum shit, your immediate reaction was to go get a shovel, when you got back wit the shovel she had woken up like.. WTF u got a shovel for???

HAHAHAHAAHAHAH...
The funniest fuckin story of all time.....


Yes.. I knew it...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 4, 2012)

I can still see that shit clear as day. She straight fell out and starting twitching and shit like she was havin a seizure. Looking back I'm like damn my life musta messed my brain up that my reaction was get the shovel. Not oh shit check on this bitch or call 911 or some shit.


"unsavory characters" might know a few.....maybe


----------



## blissfest (Jan 4, 2012)

GrapeGod results, 

Did a 10 pack from the tude, had 9 survivors, only 1 purple pheno. about half the plants were smaller dense nugs, other half big airy buds. 

I have clones of all and I might keep the purple pheno and another pheno I liked, they have a real nice smell and taste.

Took 36.3 oz's off the 9 plants and I could have vegged longer, and they didn't have the best spots in the flower room. They needed support at the end kinda lanky.

Anyways they were worth the grow and I think it's a nice strain.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

I cant decide which one to use for the comp.....LoL
WW, El ALquimista, Nebula..Left - R...




All Bagseed (indy dom not the FruitRollup's dream sativa), sep 1 branch (whole plant..lol) Moby dick, and 2 Royal Dwarf.....
The bagseed has so many red hairs i feel like a elementary school nurse checkin a gingers head for lice everytime i look at it....LoL
(there in a quick box i slappd together in 30 seconds... i usually hang upside down, then into tupperware...)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn
> 
> reading back over these posts i recongize the # of deviants around here.
> 
> ...


 i guess ill grab the drop cloths , cuz nobody else is ... ill grab the ho to ... dotn expect much tho, im proly grabbin her from the truck stop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i guess ill grab the drop cloths , cuz nobody else is ... ill grab the ho to ... dotn expect much tho, im proly grabbin her from the truck stop


Why grab a truck stop girl when you can just choose one from the classifieds online... 
They just found like 10 of those bitches buried by me.....
And one of em (another online classified girl) just stumbled into the dumping ground by accident fell over and died all by herself.. thats how they foundem..
WTF?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Why grab a truck stop girl when you can just choose one from the classifieds online...
> They just found like 10 of those bitches buried by me.....


 cuz investing time and concentration in a ho is jus silly LOL .. easier to jus pull up at the titty bar or truckstop haha


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 4, 2012)

sound good dizzle. to make it real easy, we can have the party at a wood chipper rental store.

*

jkahn is it possible to get your light closer to those plants?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Why grab a truck stop girl when you can just choose one from the classifieds online...
> They just found like 10 of those bitches buried by me.....
> And one of em (another online classified girl) just stumbled into the dumping ground by accident fell over and died all by herself.. thats how they foundem..
> WTF?


Dumb chick how u fall and kill yourself then they uncover the bodies lol.. They are still finding some over by me calling him the c.l. Killer.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> cuz investing time and concentration in a ho is jus silly LOL .. easier to jus pull up at the titty bar or truckstop haha


My boy and fam (his) run clubs in Fl theyre girls used to hook.. But the feds came down like hellfire on they ass.. loL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They just found like 10 of those bitches buried by me.....
> And one of em (another online classified girl) just stumbled into the dumping ground by accident fell over and died all by herself.. thats how they foundem..
> WTF?


 WTF... people throwin away perfectly good ho's? Ill bet they were all russian ho's .. those ho's dotn have a long shelf life lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dumb chick how u fall and kill yourself then they uncover the bodies lol.. They are still finding some over by me calling him the c.l. Killer.


Same place my man....



Dizzle Frost said:


> WTF... people throwin away perfectly good ho's? Ill bet they were all russian ho's .. those ho's dotn have a long shelf life lol


One of em was a Tranvestite, i bet the dude was hella pissed...Hahahaha



gudkarma said:


> jkahn is it possible to get your light closer to those plants?


The tallest one is only 13inches away..
Its a 150watt hps...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Same place my man....
> 
> 
> 
> One of em was a Tranvestite, i bet the dude was hella pissed...Hahahaha


Lofnnnl.. I'm over here thinking they got another cl killer.. And we in the same part


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Same place my man....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha fuckin tranvestite ... Danny Bonaduchi prolly snuffed him

i wana start a poll now "Do you think ho's are dispsable?"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lofnnnl.. I'm over here thinking they got another cl killer.. And we in the same part


LoL.. I always think everyone remembers everything like i do...

Remember awhile ago when i was bithin bout traffic.. nd u were like didnt know we were so close..


Gud.. i can move it..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha fuckin tranvestite ... Danny Bonaduchi prolly snuffed him
> 
> i wana start a poll now "Do you think ho's are dispsable?"


60% yes
15% no
10% undecided
15% ill let you know when i get back from the hardware store, just gotta make a pit stop on the way... 

Gud.. everytime i see your av i think of Heaths...

LoL......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> 60% yes
> 15% no
> 10% undecided
> 15% ill let you know when i get back from the hardware store, just gotta make a pit stop on the way...
> ...


haha i meant to say disposable...but the Apollo didnt let me


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i meant to say disposable...but the Apollo didnt let me


 I kept going wtf is he talking about.. it does say disposable...... 
I had to look back and forth like 15 times just to notice the spelling error...LoL 
dispsable - disposable
Like a damn i spy book....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2012)

Too much bid for a memory like that lol.. But I won't forget this time..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 4, 2012)

LUCKY 7 PROMO AT THE TUDE, IF YOU WANT IT GET YOURS!!!
i jumped the gun by a day...LoL (saw the e-mail thought it started...)
IT STARTS IN EXACTLY 26 HOURS.... 4AM TOMOROW....(4AM EAST COAST, 9AM UKGMT)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 5, 2012)

*To all the seed freak regulars and friends in this thread,

Gage Green are in need of skilled growers for testing even more new gear, anybody serious about this and can run all 12 of the test seeds at once and log complete grows. Contact me ASAP!!
If you've got Green fingers and show what you grow, get on this now!!.

If you don't know me here in this thread that doesn't stop you sending me a PM either, grow journalers get at me if you want in too **.*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey skunk you know what the next shipment to cz going to have listed?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone cop these? i really want em but im skeptical for 150....these are old DnA beans they got from soem kilos of Choc Thai in the late 80s...same stock as his CHocolope and shit

*Breeder : Collectable Seeds

Strain : OG Chocolate Thia f2 limited stock only .. 

the og choclate thai f2 is a dense plant that yields big... Made first available through DNA genetics... The flavor is fruity, brown sugar sweet, bitter, earthy chocolate. The smoke is thick and cigar like... The high when cut earlier then 10 weeks is up racy while the high at 12 weeks will make you feel lost and stupid at times.. To get the best chocolate flavor and color you need to cure it for upto 6+ weeks , the longer the better... This plant will purple up some what depending on environment... The plant does its stretch in veg. It can be vegged 15 foot tall if allowed... In bloom it just fills out with big dense colas.



Bloom time = 10 -12 weeks
yield = high
cure time = 6 weeks 
high = racy bloomed earlier then 10 weeks ,, head and body at 12 weeks

10 seeds per pack *


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 5, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> anyone cop these? i really want em but im skeptical for 150....these are old DnA beans they got from soem kilos of Choc Thai in the late 80s...same stock as his CHocolope and shit
> 
> *Breeder : Collectable Seeds
> 
> ...


I was checking that out early yesterday, I say go for it.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> houston shoreline nug


mhmmhm, tasty!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey skunk you know what the next shipment to cz going to have listed?


We should be getting more Burgundy & Sun Maiden for CZ soon.
And all the new gear once tested will be available through CZ too, for 2012 Gage is gonna be bringing even more fresh fire to the table. Can't say anymore than that though yet I'm afraid fella. But "Year of the Stomper" about sums it up . And some "Elite OG" work is being done atm too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2012)

I know those that been waiting is going to be really happy behind that..


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> pull that bcn out & cut the roots in half.


Really? You can DO that?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 5, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Really? You can DO that?


Root pruning?? Of coarse sista


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Oh no. Here we go.


.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I've got my 2 a11 girls picked out. I have clones of five diff males that just got transplanted. I have my eyes on one in particular. It showed super early and it is stinky. Plus he stayed short. I didn't really let him do his thing though as soon as he showed I cloned and killed him. I'm gonna let him do his thing and keep the other males on the back burner in case he isn't what I'm lookin for. I have an eye for females. Never selected a male before. But I'm pretty confident in my selection. 

Ill have nut powder for those doing this with me. And f4s for my peeps. Like flo said the ones who know without askin "is it me". I'll keep everyone posted on the progress.

Whoever else is running these needs a pork chop or nut powder to season with pm me.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 5, 2012)

has anyone had any of these beans before? thinking about hitting them up.

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/seedism-blz-bud

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/search?q=black+honey+haze

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/samsara-holy-grail-69


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

I've heard nothing but great things about that blz and seedism seeds in general.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 5, 2012)

i just got heath robinsons black rose,and his new strain purple wreck.(black rose x train wreck). anyone here grow out the black rose before? im very excited! i love solid purple buds!

@mdjenks-that black honey haze looks awesome to!


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 5, 2012)

"

Thanks for the heads up on the Gooey freebies.. i almost missed that like i missed the sun maidens over at cz...i just about caught the flying hammer..
Anyways heres the first seeds for 2012..It was a hard choice...
Gooey "you want this"x 5 - Cheese X unknown x10- Sunshine daydream x 3 and Crystal Urk x 3

I have got 3/3 fems on the C99s which i happy with,pk x heri is fem to. the diesel ryders(Heath R) are dusted , i dont think autos are for me..
Psycho killer -engineers dream and cheese cuts that i took from another batch(jus befor they got sucked) are almost rooted which will be grown with these seeds 
I'll have pics up in the journal of where everythings at..

Oh yeah thats my little tool for rubbing the seeds before i soak..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 5, 2012)

awesome! i have 2 querkle quakes x psyco killer seedlings rt now. never heard of the psyco killer before. but thats an awesome line up!! wow


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Well I've got my 2 a11 girls picked out. I have clones of five diff males that just got transplanted. I have my eyes on one in particular. It showed super early and it is stinky. Plus he stayed short. I didn't really let him do his thing though as soon as he showed I cloned and killed him. I'm gonna let him do his thing and keep the other males on the back burner in case he isn't what I'm lookin for. I have an eye for females. Never selected a male before. But I'm pretty confident in my selection.
> 
> Ill have nut powder for those doing this with me. And f4s for my peeps. Like flo said the ones who know without askin "is it me". I'll keep everyone posted on the progress.
> 
> Whoever else is running these needs a pork chop or nut powder to season with pm me.


What a great project Karma.....
Mr. Soul - How to select a Male.
Males and Pollen 101 By Subcool.
Selection and Breeding - DJ Short.
Selecting a male - Shanti.
Just a few joints on Male selection... The subcool one is less about selection, more about collection....
Im bout to re-read to select a male for my Alien Fire x Bandana project....
Unfortunately the preflowers look like i have an abundant amount of females... LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks a ton jkahn. Won't let me rep u. Lol.


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 5, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> awesome! i have 2 querkle quakes x psyco killer seedlings rt now. never heard of the psyco killer before. but thats an awesome line up!! wow


Thanks bro.. i like the sound of them QQ x pk , im supposed to get a few of them same seeds myself plus a few over BB goodies.. The pyscho killer is nice bro..the smells of it are lemony on one and stinky rotten socks/feet .. The jars empty now but it still reeks.. Im quite impressed so far with what i've grow from the guys .. Im even thinking of adding some more Ed from seed just too see if theres any more fire phenos in there cause the 1/3 female i got is a keeper. I'd like a shorter flowering on it though..
Heres a link..



 Psycho Killer F2 


£29.99
 
 
 


----------



## silent1966 (Jan 5, 2012)

ever heard of the old paw


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

Coffee Kush, and Ultra Kush, from HHF at Seur....


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Coffee Kush, and Ultra Kush, from HHF at Seur....


plus trainwreck..

I heard a whisper that mr outlaw will be making some more stuff available in the very near future ... auction only though


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> plus trainwreck..
> 
> I heard a whisper that mr outlaw will be making some more stuff available in the very near future ... auction only though


Whoops i forgot one... HeHe....
I hope the person who wanted it gets there b4 it disappears...
PS. every purchase is eligible for Gooey Freebies not just the 3 listed. if i am not mistaken.
"[FONT=&quot]Any order through the auction or retail site, placed between 1st and the 7th of January will qualify for free you want this seeds from GooeyBreeder, no exceptions, we have the free seeds in stock ready to send with your shipment and we have today received the other for sale lines from Gooey also.. we are just awaiting his official strain descriptions before they get listed for sale.. announcement imminent.. -Pistils"[/FONT]


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 5, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> Thanks bro.. i like the sound of them QQ x pk , im supposed to get a few of them same seeds myself plus a few over BB goodies.. The pyscho killer is nice bro..the smells of it are lemony on one and stinky rotten socks/feet .. The jars empty now but it still reeks.. Im quite impressed so far with what i've grow from the guys .. Im even thinking of adding some more Ed from seed just too see if theres any more fire phenos in there cause the 1/3 female i got is a keeper. I'd like a shorter flowering on it though..
> Heres a link..
> 
> 
> ...


Man that seedbank has everything, I tried thinking of some very new strains and it had everyone.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 5, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> Thanks bro.. i like the sound of them QQ x pk , im supposed to get a few of them same seeds myself plus a few over BB goodies.. The pyscho killer is nice bro..the smells of it are lemony on one and stinky rotten socks/feet .. The jars empty now but it still reeks.. Im quite impressed so far with what i've grow from the guys .. Im even thinking of adding some more Ed from seed just too see if theres any more fire phenos in there cause the 1/3 female i got is a keeper. I'd like a shorter flowering on it though..
> Heres a link..
> 
> 
> ...


Ok not everything, they didn't have space queen, white fire, the white, or grape god. i guess I will stick with single seed centre and attitude......still a very good bank!


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 5, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Ok not everything, they didn't have space queen, white fire, the white, or grape god. i guess I will stick with single seed centre and attitude......still a very good bank!


They do have alot there,i shop around theres plenty of seed banks that have good deals.. if you notice the most sites never have a complete lineup from breeders, attitude is by far the biggest ..to some..the best.. I'll check reviews if i can first before ordering from anywhere new though just to be safe..


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 5, 2012)

Sannies fixed my order.

And I got a netherlands new years card ahaha. Cant wait to plant these babies.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

That Kush-Ultra LE.... (Bubba x Chitrali) x Trainwreck ibl ..... sounds pretty good....
ands its a quick finish, high yield.... 
(not really a freebie when the price of the pack gets bumped $20...LoL.. but id rather have the packs im buyin than the freebies anyway...)

Glad to hear you got all sorted with your Sannie order.....
Real stand up dude he is...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 5, 2012)

My BCN Diesel is starting to grow a bud!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

here's my discovery today. even brought them home with me 

can 12 cuts = 12 or more dry ounces?

hmmmmm...


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cali Conn. Sour OG at day 56


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

pic #3 is awesome


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

bubble bags are in ! unpacked ! and in a 5 already !

what what?

ice tomorrow. & hash by the weekend.

quick ? : how long does the bubble need to dry before use? how long to cure? do you cure?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Fresh frozen for bubble, dried for bho---------EDIT: I let it dry for 1 day, you want it to still be spongy. If its brittle and dry yopu get more contaminants. Not fresh off the plant but about half dry. Usually takes 2 days for my trim to dry completely.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 5, 2012)

Thinkin about doing that Lucky 7 promo gig.

Might do 3-4 seperate orders so I get 7 packs of fem beans free, plus the UFO's


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks wood.

so few days and its smokable in a pipe? 

bho isnt my thing i wish you'd make it for me 

i was looking at this device began with a "t" was like $1000 for making that & recovering the solvent.

too much for me.

couple days is good to go for smoke? leave it out? put in jar?


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

I usually let my bubble dry for 3-4 days then throw it in a tin or small jar. Humidity is really low where I'm at though. I've smoked it shortly after it dried and it was fine. It does seem to get smoother/tastier after curing in the container for a while though. 90 and 45 micron Plushberry full melt is amazing stuff.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

I got sick of hand mixing my bubble and got a bubble now machine. It should be here tomorrow. I'll report on how that bitch works once I mix up a batch of bubble this weekend.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

cool. big help. 

e$ko makes alot of bubble. 
he likes the machine & bags both.

*

'wood i need to take the trim from the freezer and let it sit out a day or two?

not crispy.. but spongy dry trim is put into the bucket with ice & water?

that what u mean?

*

its fucking cold out... cant i just put some water with trim in it outside?
till it gets super fucking cold and slushy?

do i even need ice in the winter? cant it be done quasi "gumby" style?

im waitng on these answers lastwood... jumping up and down with excitement.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html Matt Rize's ice hash thread. Great info from a master.

Edit: He's got some youtube videos on it also


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

perfect. i will check that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey crash youre running the a11 too right? If so how are they looking?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

No if you dry the trim for 1 day, then freeze it until your ready to use it. You want everything as cold as possible. It makes the trichs brittle. You want the plant material to have a little sponginess so it doesn't break into tiny pieces that go thru your screens.--------- definately always use ice, if its fucking cold there then do it outside with ice and you will have some good bubble! The colder the better. -----------the ice is needed to help agitate the trim. Breaking ice cubes into smaller jagged pieces is best.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey crash youre running the a11 too right? If so how are they looking?



Not too shabby. I've got two phenos, the short bush and the taller girl. I'll try to get some pics up soon. The taller pheno looks a little frostier so far. I think they're around 6 weeks into flower with a 32 day veg. How are yours coming along?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Where's ur a11 pics karma?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

Well u know I had problems with my first round. But the one girl I got is a genius pheno. She is coming down next week. She smells great looks great. Straight up pineapple. I hope she tastes like how she smells. The other batch I got both phenos. They are only a few weeks in. U open the door to my room and it's like getting slapped with a pineapple. Only without the pain. I'll be flowering my males(cuts) here soon. Like maybe two weeks tops. So I'll have pollen if u want it.

My girl finally found her camera. But it doesn't have a charger or battery. I know I know.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Well u know I had problems with my first round. But the one girl I got is a genius pheno. She is coming down next week. She smells great looks great. Straight up pineapple. I hope she tastes like how she smells. The other batch I got both phenos. They are only a few weeks in. U open the door to my room and it's like getting slapped with a pineapple. Only without the pain. I'll be flowering my males(cuts) here soon. Like maybe two weeks tops. So I'll have pollen if u want it.
> 
> My girl finally found her camera. But it doesn't have a charger or battery. I know I know.


I may take you up on that one . I too have experienced the ol' pineapple bitchslap. Sure looking forward to trying some smoke from both phenos.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

I was told the tall one is the c99 Dom pheno. I have a hard time seeing that plant have a space in my room. Too tall and branchy for me. But then again if it's super fire I may keep her around and run one every few harvests for dome stash.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 5, 2012)

Crash666 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html Matt Rize's ice hash thread. Great info from a master.
> 
> Edit: He's got some youtube videos on it also


subcool has a decent bubblehash making video on youtube. he shows you the steps. its standard stuff, very helpful video.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> pic #3 is awesome


I second the Motion...


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> subcool has a decent bubblehash making video on youtube. he shows you the steps. its standard stuff, very helpful video.


I've used Sub's method from his video. Works well for sure. I've also heard Sub say Matt Rize makes his second favorite hash, next to his own.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just look at matts plushberry wax in the plushberry pic thread.its outa site!!!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Well I've got my 2 a11 girls picked out. I have clones of five diff males that just got transplanted. I have my eyes on one in particular. It showed super early and it is stinky. Plus he stayed short. I didn't really let him do his thing though as soon as he showed I cloned and killed him. I'm gonna let him do his thing and keep the other males on the back burner in case he isn't what I'm lookin for. I have an eye for females. Never selected a male before. But I'm pretty confident in my selection.
> 
> Ill have nut powder for those doing this with me. And f4s for my peeps. Like flo said the ones who know without askin "is it me". I'll keep everyone posted on the progress.
> 
> Whoever else is running these needs a pork chop or nut powder to season with pm me.


*Do ya thing KAB !
Likin' that.
+REP*



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i just got heath robinsons black rose,and his new strain purple wreck.(black rose x train wreck). anyone here grow out the black rose before? im very excited! i love solid purple buds!
> 
> @mdjenks-that black honey haze looks awesome to!


*
I know a few of us would like to cop that BR !
+REP just for having it.
I KNOW you're gonna thread that shit too...............*



jkahndb0 said:


> What a great project Karma.....
> Mr. Soul - How to select a Male.
> Males and Pollen 101 By Subcool.
> Selection and Breeding - DJ Short.
> ...


*Nice fuckin post !
Gotta give it up to ya.
+REP*



jkahndb0 said:


> Coffee Kush, and Ultra Kush, from HHF at Seur....


*Been meaning to get that Coffee for sometime.
Soul Fruit first though ! Mmm
Keep an eye out on the auction, cuz when HHF drops shit, he drops shit !
These were "buy nows" back in 2009 @ $25 - $50 / pack !
Dropped a shit load of gear for like 2 weeks straight, just clearing the vault.
There's a lot more I didn't get !!
I bought all this shit in 1 night at like 3am EST, wifey was like , "Okay, you're done for a month or two ! " lmao

*View attachment 1976422
View attachment 1976431View attachment 1976432












Crash666 said:


> Cali Conn. Sour OG at day 56 View attachment 1975617View attachment 1975625View attachment 1975621View attachment 1975623View attachment 1975624





Crash666 said:


> I got sick of hand mixing my bubble and got a bubble now machine. It should be here tomorrow. I'll report on how that bitch works once I mix up a batch of bubble this weekend.





Crash666 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/367111-bubble-hash-aka-ice-wax.html Matt Rize's ice hash thread. Great info from a master.
> 
> Edit: He's got some youtube videos on it also


*Damn she purrrty !!

No doubt let us know about that machine.
I had the site up the other day looking at it. lol

Was sleepin on Mike.
Good lookin out !

+REP*





karmas a bitch said:


> I was told the tall one is the c99 Dom pheno. I have a hard time seeing that plant have a space in my room. Too tall and branchy for me. But then again if it's super fire I may keep her around and run one every few harvests for dome stash.


*I hope it is !
And that it's *View attachment 1976456 *!!!

**And you won't let her go either *View attachment 1976465


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Do ya thing KAB !
> Likin' that.
> +REP*
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure he copped it from HighLife they got 9 (down from 10 earlier today) packs listed for sale $92- usd.. They offer PurpleWreck freebies sometimes....
I asked them before about the legitimacy of their gear, they said: we know heath personally and he supplies us solely with his genetics.. You can ask him yourself at icmag.. He hadnt been at icmag in a lil bit, but he frequents CouchLockCafe a lot... It seems like everyone there is runnin his shit too...
They got chiesel as well as V3 comin soon (might only be pre-orders thru e-mail).
(fixed) Black Rose - High Life

You better believe i grabbed 'em...
I already had a pack of the trainwreck ibl ($40 a month ago), grabbed 2 more...
Grabbed a pack ea. of the Coffee and Kush-Ultra LE... 
I got:
Kachina
Black Haze (still in the mail)
and above
Nice collection you got there, Purple Haze, Mountain View Kush, '89, etc.. there all winners...
+rep

LOL...Thx....

So your saying i should grab Soul Fruit while i Can....
Will Do.....


(just sampled DinaFem MobyDick it smells just like "Haze" from the BX, Post/Dyckman/Autobond(audubon)/Vermilyea W/E its all NYC style Haze...... Just a quick dry so the taste aint quite there yet.. But man that smell... If you know it , you know it..)


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Hell yeah karma I'm poppin my a11 asap. Shouldn't be too long now bud! 2 weeks tops!---------I got a 10 pack of urkle x appalachia and a pack of green crack x burger bud goin that are comin along great! Plus 2 mns black widow females. And I'm about to flower my black rose x dpd


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 5, 2012)

Wood my Black Rose x DPD went 12/12 a few days ago too. Whoo hoo, Boognish.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Just look at matts plushberry wax in the plushberry pic thread.its outa site!!!


That pink plush ice wax is some pretty stuff. Looks alien almost...


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 5, 2012)

*JK - good lookin out on the link !

Wood & BMan - BR x DPD ?! I don't like neither one of you right now !! *View attachment 1976581


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

Lastwood are you still poppin your g13bx after the a11s?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 5, 2012)

Werent the BR x DPD a freebie for riot losing an order..... (no wait, bad germ ratio.. or both.. that douche..[but cool for sendin the beans....])
If so.. A fantastic score....



Crash666 said:


> That pink plush ice wax is some pretty stuff. Looks alien almost...



Just checked out the Pink Plush and Purple Plush Ice Wax... 
And Hole-E-Shit... There Insane....
I like the Purple better Myself.. But just crazy pics....
Pink...

Purple...


P.S..
Im eatin these right now....

You know you want some....
PM me for trades.....LoL


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

playing around. made some tonight.

no ice. just cold ass water. and winter outside.

pressed it out real good on a towel ... 2g

first i ever made myself.

i need ice now


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Hell yeah gud! That's great for no ice!------ the boognish are testers for a dude on another site. I popped 5 and then 5 2 weeks later, ended up with 8 plants, the first batch of 4 are all female.-------------yeah karma I'm gonna do the g13s after. I wanna do em now but pollen won't keep forever!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Gud u might wanna keep that flatened out for 48 hrs till its completely dry. It can mold.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

okay, thanks, make it flat, will do.

thanks for all the inspiration peeps. im hashing it up so stoked.

more value, more dank, tastey treats in with the chops & rice & beans.



this is the best overall complete get any ? answered by a pro type thread on the internet.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 5, 2012)

Gud agreed i love this thread. 

Lastwood no rush at all. Just checking.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Have u smoked any yet gud? What strain is that? U use all the bags?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 5, 2012)

i got a 160 as the work bag... then 73, 45, and 20.

bubblebag dude from ebay. $30 delivered to my door. 
this run was a test. so i took a wooden spoon and rammed it into my cordless drill. 

yes used all four bags. got nothing in the 45... wierd.

made it from legion og trim & nlb lowers... frozen & about the size of two softballs. 

i've got a fat stash of frozen trim broham. saving it for months. all kinds of dank trim.

yes i smoked some... & im fucking blazing high.
right under where dizzle was yesterday on his pin & dips.

happy. very happy.

great to have hash around now.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 5, 2012)

Hell yeah my legion is comin along real nice too. Looks like she got dusted with trichs. Smells like limes.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 5, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *JK - good lookin out on the link !
> 
> Wood & BMan - BR x DPD ?! I don't like neither one of you right now !! *View attachment 1976581




yea okay f-you mr. princess 88. i feel so bad for ya. lol.


maybe ya should track down trainwreck666 at the bay and holla at him.. dude has a good thing goin with these testers. or between me and u we could play like monty fuckin hall when this is done. boognish rising is what he named the cross btw.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 5, 2012)

skywalkkinnnnnn


----------



## JCashman (Jan 6, 2012)

JCashman said:


> and in sad shitty news, i didnt get any mail today at all. no packages, no bills, no junk, no late xmas cards, nothing. i feel like my mailman had a stroke on his mail route and is laying in the snow freezing to death, and the only thing going through his mind is that the mail must go on!
> ok, i'm either gonna go enjoy a SourD joint, or i'm gonna go look for my mailman to make sure hes not dead in a gutter somewhere.
> <3


Mailman confirmed still alive. Calendar arrived, so i can go ahead and join 2012 with the rest of you.

in other news, one package arrived today at my buddys place. but still waiting on the order i made before that. i broke down and checked the tracking and saw it was updated today so at least i know its on the way. already have my next order planned, just hope the things i want are still in stock then


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Seur has Pablos Cheese $60 buy now With freeebie LITTLE BLESSING!!...
little blessings gift mix:
a mix of:
they are breeder steves sweet skunk cut x talk of kabul or sweet skunk x sunshine daydream..

(CK, UK-LE, TW relist)


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 6, 2012)

Burgundy and Sun Maiden showed up yesterday! My Sun Maiden pack has SkunkieMunkie all over it! + rep to whoever said you can request all UFO's the same. + Rep to who said cracking a seed that won't crack and next day the tail is hanging out. both statements are true.
Also purchased a pack of Nightmare Kush, Pepe le Dank and Diesel by Seedism.
Rare Darkness is Rare Dankness. A few people at my work say get the RD1 and RD2, Supposedly one is a Pure Tahoe cut and the other is a Tahoe Hybrid, is what I'm told. Also Moonshine Haze is an Amnesia Haze Hybrid.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Burgundy and Sun Maiden showed up yesterday! My Sun Maiden pack has SkunkieMunkie all over it! + rep to whoever said you can request all UFO's the same. + Rep to who said cracking a seed that won't crack and next day the tail is hanging out. both statements are true.
> Also purchased a pack of Nightmare Kush, Pepe le Dank and Diesel by Seedism.
> Rare Darkness is Rare Dankness. A few people at my work say get the RD1 and RD2, Supposedly one is a Pure Tahoe cut and the other is a Tahoe Hybrid, is what I'm told. Also Moonshine Haze is an Amnesia Haze Hybrid.


Sounds like dank right there.. I always requested different ufo from the attitude esp when they have something i want where the only way to get it is spending 150 gbp ...They always sent me what i asked for unless they didint have it anymore. I always told people that if they didnt like the ufo request other seeds from the lineup..


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 6, 2012)

update on my BCN Diesel and AK47, the taller is the BCN. Im on day 4 of 12/12 and on day 38 from bean till now.View attachment 1977472View attachment 1977473View attachment 1977474View attachment 1977475View attachment 1977476


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Seur has Pablos Cheese $60 buy now With freeebie LITTLE BLESSING!!...
> little blessings gift mix:
> a mix of:
> afgooey x deep chunk
> ...


So is this mix a ten pack or what?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

1) was selected into the gage green grower group & they're sending a very strong grape stomper cross for gudkarma to play.

2) ordered the reserva privada "headband" this morning @ 8am sharp & wish i had extra $ to make another order for extra freebies.

3) anybody else notice that all last years orders were wiped clean from your 'tude order history?


looking at my recent nightmare kush order i see that royal mail notes the package as delivered... yet that's impossible cause i had it sent signature only.

i HATE the waiting game. 

what is the average time you east coasters are waiting on 'tude orders?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in the Middle of the US. It takes about 6-9days with 8 days being the most common. The holidays took 18 days.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> 1) was selected into the gage green grower group & they're sending a very strong grape stomper cross for gudkarma to play.
> 
> 2) ordered the reserva privada "headband" this morning @ 8am sharp & wish i had extra $ to make another order for extra freebies.
> 
> ...


U know where i be...
Never had more than 8 days..... (think i might have had 10 once, but im pretty sure 8 longest)
Never signed for tho....

Bodhi:
"the little blessings were made when i tripped with all the harvested beans from one round in dixie cups, they launched into the air, landed in the carpet all mixed up, and every last one was found and made into the mix packs, thats when i had alot of my really good old males, so people sometimes find treasures in those packs




" (unrelated to current freebies, just thought it was funny)
LoL...Thats mad Funny....



mdjenks said:


> update on my BCN Diesel and AK47, the taller is the BCN. Im on day 4 of 12/12 and on day 38 from bean till now.View attachment 1977472View attachment 1977473View attachment 1977474View attachment 1977475View attachment 1977476


Lookin Good MJ!!!!!



Airwave said:


> So is this mix a ten pack or what?


They're actually a different Little Blessings than i originally thought..
Theyre so many of em..LoL
"they are breeder steves sweet skunk cut x talk of kabul or sweet skunk x sunshine daydream.."
(kinda makes me pissed, i wanted the other one...LoL
they should tell you which LB it is)

TBH.. Airwave ive never had a pack of Lil Blessings before so i dont know.. But there are probably 11 in a pack like always....
Maybe someone else can chime in...


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jan 6, 2012)

East Coast wait time is no more than 10 days, my best bud lives over there. The west coast is about 12 days at least from my experience. 
I think it's really smart that the order history gets wiped, they know how to protect themselves and us too.

The Headband from Reserva is unbelievably off the wall good. It can burn you out because it is so strong. Not an everyday strain if you have lots to do that day.
I'm looking to purchase the Silver Bubble from them tomorrow. I was able to try it and it reminds me of the Super Silver Haze but a little more mellow. Two thumbs up! Plus I wouldn't particularly go out of my way for the SSH, it's trickier than the SLH. 
I gotta say though that Haze isn't my favorite type of bud in fact the Purple Haze makes me fall on my arse, literally.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 6, 2012)

6-12 days to michigan...8-10 being average....last year around x-mas/new year an order took over a month to get here though.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks guys. i sent an email to the tude to see if the package was returned.

probably the holidayz. patience?

it is odd that tracking notes a delivery attempt , yet i have no postal slip showing a delivery.


----------



## Crash666 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's 7-15 days here in the heart of the Colorado mountains. On average probably 10 days.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

i wanna be clear... im not noid. 
just want my damn BEANS.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 6, 2012)

they sent my nightmares on the 21st i just got them.you know where im at typical time is 6-8 days


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> U know where i be...
> Never had more than 8 days..... (think i might have had 10 once, but im pretty sure 8 longest)
> Never signed for tho....
> 
> ...


I've already bought them anyway. They were the only ones listed and I was worried they might be the last pack.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> thanks guys. i sent an email to the tude to see if the package was returned.
> 
> probably the holidayz. patience?
> 
> it is odd that tracking notes a delivery attempt , yet i have no postal slip showing a delivery.


yes....patience 

once, not too long ago, tracking said it was delivered....2 days later, it showed up in my mailbox. usps tracking is bullshit...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 6, 2012)

Well flo ill make sure to have cuts of all my boognish (black rose x dpd) and maybe we can work somethin out.---------- one test is completed and let me say the pics are gorgeous. I can't wait to flower mine. Just the purplest purple I've ever seen. I just hope the potency is up to par.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

one of my c99, destroyed by a cat.

what to do?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> one of my c99, destroyed by a cat.
> 
> what to do?



Kitty knows good weed......


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

swear i could kill him.

then... in the middle of a fit ...knock, knock at the door.

owwwwwwwwwwwww ...yes ....nightmares !


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool,Glad ya got them....


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn sorry to hear bout the c99 man...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> swear i could kill him.
> 
> then... in the middle of a fit ...knock, knock at the door.
> 
> owwwwwwwwwwwww ...yes ....nightmares !


Show the cat it's worst nightmare. Tie and gag it then dunk it under water for 30 second intervals that should teach kitty to mess with Cindy again


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

LoL...
Hes starin at the knife.. Like .. Go ahead Suckaaaa...
View attachment 1977936
Yah i thought so Bitch.....
I love your cat....Hahaha

Gud.. Im reading a thread of urs on OG.. (its somthin else)

CZ mailed my shit on Tuesday... It arrived today... SuperFast!!
(ill go pick up lata and tell yall what freebies, etc...)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> Hes starin at the knife.. Like .. Go ahead Suckaaaa...
> View attachment 1977936
> Yah i thought so Bitch.....
> I love your cat....Hahaha


You don't know what to do with that, now sit down before I cut U with it lol. That cat gangster.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

nightmare kush is in !

*



still i got 5 nice c99 going.



*

OG is another site where i self imposed a ban. 

let me tell you this : fact : you CAN wash your (pelletized) carbon filter before an install to remove all dust.

set it in the sun to drip dry & attach a fan to final dry.

no ill effect. not gonna shorten life. nothing like that.

its prolonged moisture (or humidity) that shortens carbon life, not a one time washing.

how could wazzup know this when he grows under one 250w lamp? 
how much ducting could there be in his set up?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> nightmare kush is in !
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Did your NK come in the breeder pack???
And you dont do guarantee either do you...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> one of my c99, destroyed by a cat.
> 
> what to do?


Kung Pao Kitty is delicious.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

yes... i only want beans i buy to be in a breeder pack.

since i split these w/ lastwood i'll send him the ^ original pack.

yes... i never get 'tude shwag, or the guarantee, or anything like that.

even when you "cheap out" they still send it with tracking, double wrapped, real clean.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes... i only want beans i buy to be in a breeder pack.
> 
> since i split these w/ lastwood i'll send him the ^ original pack.
> 
> ...




Think i am going to get me a pack of the Nk myself and the free stuff.....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> nightmare kush is in !
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Just read that whole bullshit....
No opinion (100% atleast) yet as i couldnt find the True facts...
But i believe your right, a one time wash wont hurt it..
It wont clean it completely, especially with an "air"dry... But Youve done the trial and error...
Did you go ahead with your plans to e-mail the company's?
(i did..LoL theylll prob lie to me anyway and say no to make more $$$$)


----------



## taaldow (Jan 6, 2012)

you so crazy!!!!


gudkarma said:


> one of my c99, destroyed by a cat.
> 
> what to do?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 6, 2012)

should I get something from attitude? I think the Promo could be the worst one ever... any of those really worth growing in a garden full of shit that is clearly more delicious?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 6, 2012)

again today it seems my mailman has forsaken me. why mailman? WHY?

riddle me this, i made two orders on the 23rd about 12hrs apart, and the second order arrived yesterday. tracking was finally updated on the first package both yesterday and again today. i'm really hoping to get the first order on tomorrow or monday 

fingers crossed!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea I would never get it w/o the breeders pack. I save all my breeders packs too.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 6, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> should I get something from attitude? I think the Promo could be the worst one ever... any of those really worth growing in a garden full of shit that is clearly more delicious?


if you want something just get it. im with you on the promo, it doesnt really make me jump out of my seat for joy, its just, meh. but i mean worst case, you will have some freebies to trade with any other growers you know or could meet in the future


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lucky 7 promo is only ONE per customer..
Do not waste Money on shipping for multiple orders!!!
Unless you have multiple ADDY's!!!!!

Straight from the tude:
"The lucky7 promotion is only one per customer, if you make multiple orders you will only get one pack of the 7 free seeds."


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy New Year seedheads! Tied the knot and have been super busy since getting back. Plushberrys are going off and of the 6 females, 3 are showing signs of purple. Not sure if they are the purple or pink pheno yet but I will throw up some pics soon (since her camera is half mine now). One of the PB's spit out a nug on the fan leaf, crazy. A-11's are doing alright but look small compared to PB's. 26 days into flower. Peace


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah my plush has grown leaf buds too lol. She grows like a monster too. Congrats on getin hitched lilbsdad!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats lil.. Plush sounds good I might have to try it out


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Just read that whole bullshit....
> No opinion (100% atleast) yet as i couldnt find the True facts...
> But i believe your right, a one time wash wont hurt it..
> It wont clean it completely, especially with an "air"dry... But Youve done the trial and error...
> ...


i did days of research on pelletized carbon... im 100% certain it can be washed.

i didnt email any filter companies as e$ko did some research & actual talking with filter companies which forced him to 1) appoligize, 2) acknowldge that i taught him something, and 3) got me off the hook there.

i do have three carbon filters all of which have been washed & still function perfect many months later... & they have to ...as i dump into a city alley.

the jist of that entire thread fart was in private. imagine that. i PM you insults & then ...mods op to ban you.

nuts.

fact is in private i called out sannie for being a fraud allowing "chocolate rain" to be used by fag*ot assed hupla which is e$ko's sannieshop flagship strain , wazzup for being a fraud that didnt even select the heri male used in anesthesia , made double note that hupla is a fraud in general and better stick to cooking in resturants , and the joker is an pseudo elitist overly opinionated pu$$y.

end of the day... doesn't matter.

still growing, will not ever stop, dont need OG for beans.

e$ko wanted to reinstate my account but i have no interest when i can access my dude anytime, anyday (as long as its not super late) i want. my breeder is on speed fucking dial ...in europe. 

check that. 

except maverik (who vists e$ko too) & all those dudes at OG hated the fact e$ko & i are real real tight. 

and from that experience, and you will notice even here, i learned to really rarely post in threads. 

i like to journal that's it. you say some dumb shit in my journal & i will roast with flames.

help people. in general, that is a waste of time. 

another fact : you dont post in the seed collector thread & i dont even care a single iota about your grow drama.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

My fan just stopped workin yesterday...
Its 5 months old.... Has 1 years warranty...
I was like fuckit got the warranty why not use it.. They were like just mail it to this address and we'll give you a new one...
Mail it.. Bitch its a fan.. If i drive it to you ittl cost less...
Ima go to home depot, buy a new fan.. Return the old fan with the new receipt.... 
Bingo Bango... 
Thats called.. JK's Forever Warranty!!!!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Lucky 7 promo is only ONE per customer..
> Do not waste Money on shipping for multiple orders!!!
> Unless you have multiple ADDY's!!!!!
> 
> ...


good looking out, i never even noticed that. i personally wasnt doing it, but i read a few folks that were excited about the promo were saying that was their plan. and BIG kudos to whoever said u can negotiate UFOs a bit


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 6, 2012)

Well here is a list of my collection over the last year.

Amnesia Haze - Soma - 5 reg 4/5 = 3males 1 female and a dud.
Jack Herer - Sensi - 3 Reg
Jack Flash #5 - Sensi - 2 fem (1 male)
Larry OG - Cali Con - 6 reg (4/4 sexing)
Tahoe OG - Cali Con - 2 Reg (1 sexing)
Dead Head OG - Cali Con - 6 reg (4/4 1 Female 3 sexing)
Mixed - Cali Con - 22 reg
Acid - Paradise - 2 fem
Nebula - Paradise - 2 fem
Wappa - Paradise - 2 fem (1 sexing)
Blue Mistic - RQ - 1 fem
Special #1 - RQ 1 fem
God Bud - BCBD - 10 Reg
Sweet Tooth - BCBD - 2 Reg (1 sexing)
C99 Hybrid - Female - 1 fem
Widowrella - Female - 2 Fem
Cold Creek Kush - TH Seeds 10 reg (3/3 2 males 1 sexing)
C99 BX1 - Mosca - 7 reg (3/3 all females)
Grapegod - Next Gen - 13 reg (1/2, 1 Female) - Gave 5 away to a friend in need.
Pineapple Express - G13 - 5 fem
Purple Haze - G13 - 1 fem
Blue Dream - Bag - 1
Black Ice OG - Bag - 1
Master Bubba - Bag - 1
Poison OG - Bag 5 - 2 sexing
Jack n Jill - Bag - 1
Cotton Candy - Delicious - 2 Fem
Super Sour OG - ET - 3 Fem
Red Dragon - Barney's - 3 
Jack Frost - Golden Seed - 8 reg
Goldenmoon - Golden Seed - 10 reg
Sam Skunkman Mixed 15 reg
White Russian - Serious - 1 reg
Sweet Skunk - SOL - 3 reg
Mulanje Gold - HS - 2 reg
Mazambique Poison - Holy Smokes - 2 reg
Malawi Gold - HS - 2 reg
Pineapple Funk - 7 reg (3 never popped) from EDIT
Afghan Kush - WOS - 7 reg - 3/3 sexing
Orange Bud - DP - 3 reg
Qwerkle - TGA - 5 reg (5/5 1 male 4 females)
Diesel - Dinafem - 5 fem
Original Amnesia - Dinafem - 1 fem
Power Kush - Dinafem - 4fem
Blue Hash - Dinafem - 1 fem
Critical + - Dinafem - 1 fem = 1 male
L.A. Cheese - RP - 3 fem
Sour D - RP - 1fem
OG Kush - RP - 1Fem
Cole Train - RP - 2 fem
Sour Cream - DNA - 2 fem
Pure Afghan - DNA - 8 reg sold 3
OG18xSkunk - DNA - 7 reg 1 female and sold 3
Pineapple chunk - BF - 3 fem
SLH - GH - 3 fem
SAGE - THS - 1fem
Kushage - THS - 1fem
Burmese Kush - THS - 2 fem
Quasar - Buddha - 1 fem
LA Con - DNA - 4 reg
White OG 2.0 - Karma - 3 reg
SuperBomb - Alpha - 5 reg
Jackpot Royale - Alpha - 2 reg - 3/3 sexing
Belka - Alpha - 4 reg - 1 sexing
Sun Maiden - GG - 10 reg - 2/2 sexing
Purple Snowman - GG - 8 reg - 3/3 sexing
Lemon Stomper - GG - 4 reg 1 sexing
Burgundy - GG - 9 reg 1 sexing
Leia OG - GG - 8 reg 2/3 sexing
Grandaddy Purple - Connoisseur - 4 fem 1 sexing
SSSDH - Connoisseur - 20 reg
White Grapes - Hazeman - 8 reg 2/3 sexing
Triple XXX -Hazeman - 11 reg
G-13 BX2 - Hazeman - 11 reg
Rocky Mtn High - Hazeman - 11 reg

in the mail
Nightmare Kush - 10 fem
Pepe le Dank - 5 reg
Diesel - Seedism - 5 fem

contemplating
Kosher Kush - RP
Chem Glue - HOF
Snowdawg 2 - Alpha

Clones
Master Kush
GDP
Jack Frost - Agricola cut
Blue Dream
Abusive OG - The haze cut


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 6, 2012)

You people make me overwhelmed with jealousy.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice list there. Id like to get my hands on that abusive cut


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice list I too would like that abusive cut.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just spent like 20 f'ckin minutes whitin this bitch out so i wont get knocked...
(trust me, its happened before.. Yes to me... Not for This thing we do tho... A friend of mine posted a pic with 4 fuckin letters and a symbol in the backround...that the Leo's recognized... They were like we know those letters, and we know whose in charge.. Traced it back.. Knocked Errryybody!!!)
20wk Bagseed...

Just some shit....

GoGnats made my shit white too... I was like WTF.. Was Michael Jackson here???
They dont have mosquito Dunks cuz its the holidays and its seasonal.. so i got the gognats...
(shouldnt they have called it GnoGnats, or NoGnats....)

Ive also been swat teamed while i was in the middle of the woods (again not doin anythin with this..LoL ur like wuts this guy do?)... Its one helluva an experience man....


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 6, 2012)

I have yet to flower the abusive out, just acquired it from a buddy. If I can find a good male and female of the purple snowman I already plan on making some seeds. I'm also gonna take a male of the purple snowman and make frosty the snowman - Jack Frost x Purple Snowman. Keep your fingers crossed hopefully I don't make rope.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Im off to see the wizard...
Staus updated from:
Arrival at unit TO--
"Your item was delivered at 10:21 am"
only took 6 hours but i wanted to be sure.... 
Outtie 5000 Pops


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Why i go to CZ...
Ehem.. The Freebies....
Cannaventure - Mothers Mix #1 - Unlabeled 11 Seeds
Cannaventure - Mothers Mix #2 - Labeled 5 Seeds ECSD, Hog, Lemon Skunk, 98 Bubba.
'NNETICS - Indiana Bubblegum Reg - 3 seeds
'NNETICS - SSH x C99 (97-98 GHS CO.) 100 Day Pheno - Fems - 3 seeds
'NNETICS - G13 Haze x NYCD - Reg - 3 seeds
'NNETICS - Swazi F2 - Reg - 3 Seeds
Immortal Flower - Jaffa Cake - Reg - 5 Seeds
FREEBIE REDACTED
TCVG - '09 Shit Mix - Regs - 4 seeds
Jaws Gear - White Bannana Kush - Regs - 3 seeds
Jaws Gear - Cabana Bud - Regs - 3 seeds
And the 
Pièce De Résistance
SnowHigh Seeds - Blueberry Blast - Regs - 5 Seeds

You may Begin To Hate....

Why is TCVG just using a Druggist Fold (piece of paper)... He couldn't afford a Baggie??


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> This is Why i go to CZ...
> Ehem.. The Freebies....
> Cannaventure - Mothers Mix #1 - Unlabeled 11 Seeds
> Cannaventure - Mothers Mix #2 - Labeled 5 Seeds ECSD, Hog, Lemon Skunk, 98 Bubba.
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice freebies. What did u order?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

NoSwag said:


>


LoL... i love that dude.... (yah i know his name)



karmas a bitch said:


> Nice freebies. What did u order?


Karma you just keep pissin me off today...
First i see a Notification on CZ thinkin its a PM from the Man.. Nah just You...
Now i gotta make another List..... Dude!!!..LoL

Ok..
The Order....
CannaVenture - EastCoastRoyalDiesel IX II 
CannaVenture - PurpleBerry BX
SureFireSeeds - Cheesey Jones
SureFireSeeds - Fire Starter
Immortal Flower - Pre-98 Bubba BX
Illuminati - Irukandji
TCVG - Call Girl
TCVG - Ass Hat
TCVG - Generic Weed
KOS - Shish_99
Leprechaun - Grave Digger (20 pack, they is 22 in there)

I think thats it.....


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> This is Why i go to CZ...
> Ehem.. The Freebies....
> Cannaventure - Mothers Mix #1 - Unlabeled 11 Seeds
> Cannaventure - Mothers Mix #2 - Labeled 5 Seeds ECSD, Hog, Lemon Skunk, 98 Bubba.
> ...


What did you actually buy?

*FREEBIE REDACTED <----- what does that mean?

*As soon as I saw those folds I thought,_" This guy used to sell speed"_


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What did you actually buy?
> 
> *FREEBIE REDACTED <----- what does that mean?
> 
> *As soon as I saw those folds I thought,_" This guy used to sell speed"_


It means there was one more pack that i didnt buy, which makes it a freebie.. But i dont think i should be telling the world about it....
Thats all it means....
And my order is posted above.../\../\../\

LoL.. yah we learned how to make those folds in Forensics.... (elective)
It was for collecting evidence when you couldnt a find bag... A "Druggist Fold".. For like the olden Day Pharmacist or something...


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> It means there was one more pack that i didnt buy, which makes it a freebie.. But i dont think i should be telling the world about it....
> Thats all it means....
> And my order is posted above.../\../\../\


Nice. 

I've got 2 packs of Pablo Cheese coming and I don't even want them.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Nice. I've got 2 packs of Pablo Cheese coming and I don't even want them.


Atleast you got some sweet skunkymess comin.. LoL 

*breeder steves sweet skunk cut x talk of kabul or sweet skunk x *(Bubbashine x Appalachia) 
____________________________________________________________[sunshine daydream] 


"Sweet Skunk was originally introduced by Spice of Life Seeds in 1994. The heritage was listed as Sensi Seeds Big Skunk x Sweet Pink Grapefruit (a.k.a. Grapefruit) at the time, but Breeder Steve later speculated that the father was likely a NL x Haze male rather than a Big Skunk. This makes sense; the Southeast Asian Hazey bud structure is hard to ignore. Apparently, Steve had obtained two trays of clones for a grow, one labeled Big Skunk and the other NL x Haze. Upon planting and flowering the clones, one of the trays turned out to have a male that pollinated the crop, producing the seeds sold as Sweet Skunk. (Sometimes unplanned hybridization can yield outstanding individuals.) F1 seeds were planted, and an extreme _sativa_-leaning selection (SS #10) was chosen out of a roomful of _indica_-dominant girls. This clone is now known in BC as the original Sweet Skunk clone. This special cutting was shared with friends and planted in gardens near and far. Breeder Steve hasnt released a pure Sweet Skunk line, nor was the original ever rereleased. Other seed companies, however, have used this clone and siblings selected from the same F1 population to produce their own versions of this variety to fill the market void (e.g., Island Sweet Skunk). DJ Short and Spice of Life have recently released Sweet Blue, a Joint Project hybrid of the special Sweet Skunk and DJs Blueberry. The result was a more manageable, faster-flowering plant that possesses most of the flavors and scents of Sweet Skunk yet boasts larger yields and some of the color of Blueberry."


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Atleast you got some sweet skunkymess comin.. LoL
> 
> *breeder steves sweet skunk cut x talk of kabul or sweet skunk x *(Bubbashine x Appalachia)
> ____________________________________________________________[sunshine daydream]
> ...


Funnily enough I ordered _Sensi Seeds - Skunk #1_ from the tude today. Mr Nice Shit was sold out.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Funnily enough I ordered _Sensi Seeds - Skunk #1_ from the tude today. Mr Nice Shit was sold out.


Mr. nice has auction site You can get all Mr. Nice stuff for like Half the price of the Tude maybe less, maybe a lil more than half...
You always get a few extra beans.. I got 20 last time!!!
Shipping is like $5 bux....
Every Strain is there from Ortega to the Mega High CBD tester Strain....
The last Shit auction i saw went for $40 bux... You do the math 15-20 seeds $45 bux (thats with ship) 
There are none up right now.. But they list every three days, three of each strain usually....
 The Link!! 

I got my ASH for $30 bux.. LoL 19 seeds....
Be careful everything is done in euros....


----------



## Airwave (Jan 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Mr. nice has auction site You can get all Mr. Nice stuff for like Half the price of the Tude maybe less, maybe a lil more than half...
> You always get a few extra beans.. I got 20 last time!!!
> Shipping is like $5 bux....
> Every Strain is there from Ortega to the Mega High CBD tester Strain....
> ...


I forgot he had an auction site.

There isn't much available at SeurBidz, is it usually like this?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I forgot he had an auction site.
> 
> There isn't much available at SeurBidz, is it usually like this?


Well Seur is just for auctions, if they put all their stock there..
They wouldnt need CannaSeur.....

Keep your eye on Seur.. Youll see stuff pop up..




my sarcasm has no ill will...
just thought id reinforce it...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 6, 2012)

I would love to get my hands on ortega


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

be nice to get a fat male from ortega... strong trait passing stud.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 6, 2012)

i have a delicious, 7 week max Ortega. super nice strain. Been thinking about an Ortega x C99. or other way around.

Ordered Pepe La Chem for Lucky 7. Ill give the freebie seeds away instant they get here. makes 7 GGG strains. gonna have a nice tent full.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I would love to get my hands on ortega


Yo i see Ortega there all the time..
I bid on it like last week...LoL
I see it go for no more than $100 bones.... Some Times
Regular price...



laxfiz said:


> i have a delicious, 7 week max Ortega. super nice strain. Been thinking about an Ortega x C99. or other way around.
> 
> Ordered Pepe La Chem for Lucky 7. Ill give the freebie seeds away instant they get here. makes 7 GGG strains. gonna have a nice tent full.


Joey Weed got a Nl x C99 
and i think Someone already made an Ortega x C99 i think Subcool Works with it...

Nobody wants GGG The Forge on Sbay...
Its a Half Price Flying Hammer BX basically...
i havent seen anyone say theyve copped it...
(FH x Columbian black) x FH
5 seeds $25-
The beans are untested though.....

(urs could be better though)
Knock at the door, It was My Chinese.. Had to abandon post...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

i'll take any & all : eva "veneno" : peeps wanna dish.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 6, 2012)

View attachment 1978558View attachment 1978560View attachment 1978561Plushberry day 26


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1978558View attachment 1978560View attachment 1978561Plushberry day 26


Those LeafeBuds are Great...
Love It!!!
Its like the plant was made for Hash...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got some dr greenthumb og kush ghost cut seeds. This should be a good one since I already experienced Cali connects Tahoe,deadhead,Larry,sour og, pre 98 bubba and fire og I can see if docs is as dank or danker


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got some dr greenthumb og kush ghost cut seeds. This should be a good one since I already experienced Cali connects Tahoe,deadhead,Larry,sour og, pre 98 bubba and fire og I can see if docs is as dank or danker


Damn nice yo! lookin forward to that!I know u've had all of cali conns gear. Everybody keeps tellin me to get some tahoe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn nice yo! lookin forward to that!I know u've had all of cali conns gear. Everybody keeps tellin me to get some tahoe


Tahoe is the best they got


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

im smoking it now.

hard hitter. 
but
taste is very lacking.

overall okay not great... B+

legion og blows it away in power & taste.

i bet that grape stomper og is pretty tastey dank.

a great strain should have it A+ in every department?

how's the cali con deadhead brohams? a brief taste & power report.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

The taste on my deadhead was like a sweet fuel.. The smell was skunky, inhale skunky but exhale is sweet and did what the name said. My head was deadweight. For about a hour. I would run it agaIn.. Yeild is not bad eithrr. Larry is better than the deadhead hands down. But if u rated Tahoe a b then all of Cali conmects is not the way to go. So far out of everything I smoked and grew th best thing has been that Tahoe.. The taste on that was straight fuel like gas.. And a instant smack on my face.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I'm sure this gsog x ny og will be a favorite. It would be good to see go up against some Cali comm strains which I will put to the test. I done made enough Cali conn crosses. I still need a good og so cali vonn will have a strain or 2 in my garden


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I'm convinced lolAdding some tahoe to my next order


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah I would recommend getting the Tahoe if anything from Cali connect.. Don't be fooled by the name Buddha tahoe either its the same as th reg Tahoe.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 6, 2012)

I just bought some:

-Seedism - BLZ Bud x1
-Samsara seeds - Holy Grail 69 x 1
- Paradise - Wappa - x 1
- and two freebies, feminized


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 6, 2012)

smack in the face for sure.

taste is subjective. so my opinion is just that.

honestly, i let that tahoe cut go (i didnt select the pheno) & would gladly sell every crumb right now.

if anything it keeps me from depleting my shoreline stash 

[youtube]hI6XXK6Zsfc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 6, 2012)

im a reggae freak. good shit man!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 6, 2012)

spacequeen, jillybean, and the white.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 6, 2012)

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Its looks like he went to put up one of those ima a "Monster" Stances that people do when there tryin to scare kids..... U know what i mean...
But still Threw Up the West Side on his Left Hand outta Force of Habit...LoL

Ohhh No kids.. West Side Monster!!! Oooogyy Booogygygy Crackin Foooooo!!!!


Oh shit Its WestSide, Im gettin the Fuck outta Here!!!!! Swoosh....--->>


Rotated it for Yah....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 7, 2012)

My experience with tahoe og has been irritating. I got all males the first time and then this time there just unimpressive plants. I hear the tahoe cut is rather "dainty" so imhopin that just means this is a good representation of the tahoe cut. -----------


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 7, 2012)

Who makes "Goji Og"?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 7, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Who makes "Goji Og"?


Bodhi has a Goji OG comin out..

"the goji og/ og pheno smells like pure full on og kush with rasberries, other phenos range from goji berry/strawberry to hawaiian punch black licorice og. it really outpreforms most og's and og hybrids in yeild, taste, and high, shows that the magic is still most powerfull in a goal orientated female/male outcross."

Goji OG - Grass Valley OG (A.K.A. Nepali Kush) x Snow Lotus
the goji og is the sister to cheech wizard, just using an old og from grass valley thats simmilar to the tahoe instead of the green curry og....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sannies to List Limited stock Of 
Mt. Hood HuckleBerry Soon... Beans In Hand!!!!
_Oregon Huckleberry 2011 x Blue Magoo/O.Huckleberry2007 
Pheno#1
_
Pheno#2

Pheno #3

*Strain Name:*_ Mt.Hood Huckleberry _​*Brand:*_ Dynasty Seeds *limited edition* _​*Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc*

_Stabilized Polyhybrid_
*Lineage:*_ Oregon Huckleberry 2011 x Blue Magoo/O.Huckleberry2007 _​*Parental Information*_ MOM-huckleberry 2011 Female #3 is the mother, and produces large, sugar coated colas, blue/purple in colors, and ripens in 7-8weeks... A 2011 sibling male was used in the Huckleberry Kush....The Oregon Huckleberry 2011 in a product of an ongoing 4 year inbreeding project involving the Oregon Blueberry(purple thai clone from the 80s) X Barney's (old) Morning Glory (afghan/santa maria)..



DAD-The BlueMagoo(Dj short BB/William's wonder F2) x Huckleberry 2007 is the male used for this line.... This male provides high potency, earthy/berry smells, nice branching(in most plants), stretch and vigor throughout the line. There was slight inter-sexual shown in the females of this line, but this male's offspring has been very stable, with only a low % showing signs of instabilities... _​*Indica/Sativa %*_ Indica Dominant _​*Feminized Seeds?*_ No _​*Indoor / Outdoor*

_Indoor_
*Bloom Length:*_ 8-9weeks _​*# of Phenotypes?*_ 3 _​*Describe each phenotype expression:*_ Expect the following throughout the gene pool;

**old school berry genes
*heavy trichome production
*thick, sturdy structure
*8-9week bloom time (usually will be 8week from clone)
*colorful plants with hues of red, purple, and blue.

*


Pheno #1 (40%)**- (20%)taller branchy plant.. dark purple, green and white,.. scents of berry and undertones of lavender.. Produces large colas and can be grown in SCROG with a stretch of 1.5-2x..... (20%)*- Medium/small version of 1, more suitable for SOG, and 1-1.5x stretch... the main variation is height/stretch...

Pheno #2 (30%)- medium branchy and dense flowers..Purple hues on blue/green buds, that are covered in trichs.. The tops form colas, but this structure is more of a "golfball" style plant. Berries, pine, earthy,sour candy..

Pheno #3 (30%)- Taller, medium branching plant... Heavy Berry smells.. "greenest of the phenos", with purple hues... 1.5x stretch _​*Stretch:*_ 1-2x _​*Resin Profile:*_ Copious Resin _​*Odour Score:*_ 7 _​*Odour Description:*_ berry, pine, lavender, sour fruit _​*Flavour Score:*_ 8 _​*Flavour Description:*_ berry/sour candy/pine/fruit _​*Potency Score:*_ 8 _​*High Type:*_ relaxing, medicinal pain-reliever, "high ceiling" _​


----------



## greengenez (Jan 7, 2012)

Now that's a nice looking plant.

Had to look twice.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 7, 2012)

*My E-Mail to PhatFilter:* 

Hello,
I was wondering if it was possible to wash pelletized carbon once to extend its life-cycle. 
1. Mix your cleaning liquid by fill your bucket or pan with hot water and adding 1 cup of dishwashing detergent.
2. Soak the carbon filter. Completely submerge your carbon filter inside of the pan or bucket and let it sit for 15 minutes. 
3.. Shake the filter from side to side and then back to front while it is submerged. This will loosen up any dirt and grime particles inside. 
4. Rinse off the filter. Pull the filter out of the soapy solution and rinse it under hot water, shaking it the whole time. Make sure it is well rinsed. 
5. Place the filter in the sun to dry. If you\'re washing the filter in the winter, put it on a table inside the house. Could you please tell me if this method would work to extend ACTIVATED PELLETIZED CARBON'S life-cycle for one wash or maybe more. 
Thank you very much. *

Phat Filter's Response:* 

In short YES. 
But, the rinsing cycle is really key and you must rinse over and over. 
Then, let dry for many, many days or a week before using.

Dun, Dun, Dun, Dunnnnnnnnn........................ 
Booooooyaa Bitchesss... 
Thats Called Ireffutable Prooofff... 

Everybody can now wash Carbon Filters.... Save them Big $$$$$$$ Spend it on
 

And for Karma, We have a,Brand[pause]New[pause]Shovel!!!! 
 
Givem a round of applause lady's and gentlemen.....
Wait'a min' wherd those Hookers go.. 
 
Dammit... I been told Dem Bitches not to Smoke Up in Here...



Gooey Freebie, and Limited release stock sale extended to 1/14/12.....
Nothing of consequence has been listed...

To be listed soon for sale:

*Strain Description, pistils, Zinn x Gooey x Ol'Cali x Gooey* [HR][/HR] *Breeder 'Strain Description' Template*​*Strain Name:*_ Zinn x Gooey x Ol'Cali x Gooey _​*Brand:*_ GooeyBreeder _​*Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc*

_Polyhybrid_
_Stabilized Polyhybrid_
*Lineage:*_ See Detailed Section For Lineage Below _​*Parental Information*_ *(Zinn x Gooey) X ( Ol'Cali x Gooey) 

Gooey* = cambodian (70's landrace) x (Mex gold (70's landrace)) x (Lumbo gold (70's landrace) x (Thai ( 80's landrace)) x (Maui (1972 wowie from the developer)
Pure Gooey seed was cubed using the old SSSC S1 See Detailed Thread

*Zinn* = Gooey X VBS male = Zinn ( Gooey to add VBS data)

Ol' Cali = ? Gooey To add data relating to old cali

To Be Completed By GooeyBreeder regarding why each pheno was chosen and which traits he was trying to preserve and how successful he was in achieving this. _​*Indica/Sativa %*_ Indica Dominant _​*Feminized Seeds?*_ No _​*Indoor / Outdoor*

_Indoor_
_Outdoor_
_Greenhouse_
*Bloom Length:*_ 8 weeks _​*# of Phenotypes?*_ ? _​*Describe each phenotype expression:*_ Zinn Date =





Gooey Data =





Ol'Cali Data = _​*Stretch:*_ ? _​*Resin Profile:*_ Copious Resin _​*Odour Score:*_ 8 _​*Odour Description:*_ Morish, in your face, berry _​*Flavour Score:*_ 7 _​*Flavour Description:*_ ? _​*Potency Score:*_ 7 _​*High Type:*_ ? _​


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 7, 2012)

i love those hooker pics.

especially the two sistas with that sign in the background sayin "try our asian salad".

classic.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 7, 2012)

I think oregon may house the best strains in the world. Everyone is always talkin about "norcal" but what's north of cali? Oregon.---------- I've said it before, I believe the best weed in the world is grown by some dude with no internet and no desire to share the strains he's ben harboring for 30 years. Maybe in oregon. I do believe bubba kush may be oregon afghani.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I think oregon may house the best strains in the world. Everyone is always talkin about "norcal" but what's north of cali? Oregon.---------- I've said it before, I believe the best weed in the world is grown by some dude with no internet and no desire to share the strains he's ben harboring for 30 years. Maybe in oregon. I do believe bubba kush may be oregon afghani.


I dont know what's what. But I do know I've been hearing that la con bubba and Oregon affie is the same strain:/


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I think oregon may house the best strains in the world. Everyone is always talkin about "norcal" but what's north of cali? Oregon.---------- I've said it before, I believe the best weed in the world is grown by some dude with no internet and no desire to share the strains he's ben harboring for 30 years. Maybe in oregon. I do believe bubba kush may be oregon afghani.


If i had to bet id say ur right! The new weed world magazines cover story was oregon diesel saying its the only strain to flower in 17 hours of light outside or sumthin like dat lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah I always said bubba is probably mostly afghani so when I heard bubba may be oregon afghani it just made sense. I didn't kno that about la conn. I thought la conn is kali mist which is afghani, but didn't kno it may be the same.---------- there's so many types of afghani, differentiated only by environment and location, who can really say "this afghani isn't this afghani just grown in a different enviro."


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I always said bubba is probably mostly afghani so when I heard bubba may be oregon afghani it just made sense. I didn't kno that about la conn. I thought la conn is kali mist which is afghani, but didn't kno it may be the same.---------- there's so many types of afghani, differentiated only by environment and location, who can really say "this afghani isn't this afghani just grown in a different enviro."


Agreed.. I have a buddy of mine who is a grower don't really post but he is registered here. He is the one that gets the bids shipped from Cali. Anyway he said that he had la con and it tasted just like my pre98 bubba bx2. Then if u compare the plants it definately looks the same . Very slow veggers, average Yeild but knock out smoke.. The same thing I heard about the Oregon affie.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 7, 2012)

plushberry


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

What do u think of it Gud?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 7, 2012)

i think ...it has sterile nanners.

all of which have me tweaked ...as i know the last 6 to 8 weeks have been perfect enviro in the lab.

im wondering if 6 days of dark was the culprit.

still i do that all the time (dark before harvest) with container plants & sterile nanners are not noted with anything else i run other than jackberry.

manicure = easy peasy
smell = fabulous
frost = mucho hielo
yield = huge joke
bag appeal = off charts , easy $100+ a 1/4er ounce
nug texture = fairly dense (just like shoreline) but not rock hard
cloneability = average
veg time = very fast veg
flower time = 8 week (ish)

did not smoke ... y'all know i will report back.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't wait to hear this gk


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wait till you make some plush bubble hash. I would keep her around just for the hash. Its by far my favorite so far. I have been makin only oil lately and the oil comes out looking like bubble. You can handle it, its not crazy sticky like some.------------ headstash. But its not the producer you need and everyones got there own qualifications.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Can't wait to hear this gk


Yea me neither. I got a pack that I'm gonna pop right now


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 7, 2012)

i totally agree on plush hash most likely being super bomb. 
didn't grow enough of the plush to get a good amount of hash making material. 

it would be fun to scrog it , flower it, & hash the entire pull. bud and all.

trust me, this year you will see gudkarma making purple hash (nugz & all) as its on my herbal bucket list. jackberry gonna be the culprit there.

but i will not be keeping plush right now. 
wouldn't mind having some beans to pheno hunt myself.
however next TGA strain i plan to run is chernyobl... after that JTR.

given im looking for a certain type of plant(s) , other projects have my interest right now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 7, 2012)

The only thing JackBerry and PlushBerry have in Common is Jack Herrer (c99 for the plush)....
BlueBerry x Jack Herrer - JackBerry
Black Cherry Soda x (Romulan x C99)

if that was the case the whole world would have 'em.....
[video=youtube_share;NzlG28B-R8Y]http://youtu.be/NzlG28B-R8Y[/video]



Try Our Asian Salad.... LoL
As soon as i saw that pic i started laughin....


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> plushberry


I see a nanner in there! sterile you say?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 7, 2012)

yes sterile.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nanners or not.....
View attachment 1979992
That is some Arctic Glacier Smoke.....
Big Ups!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 7, 2012)

Yuh foreal it looks fire!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 7, 2012)

[youtube]inutQHYjiSs&feature=related[/youtube]

double white , looking tight


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 7, 2012)

That double whites lookin good.. I have two in flower now


----------



## taaldow (Jan 7, 2012)

just in c99-f4 thanx alot


----------



## JCashman (Jan 7, 2012)

good news! package arrived today with Burgundy and Plushberry, got my Cheese and SunMaden a few days ago, i'm very stoked to say the least! 

and as soon as i opened it and put everything away, i raced over to see if the tude still had those TheWhite S2s and Bodhi's Dank Sinatra... and they did! 

so in a blind fit of overwhelming joy, i went ahead and ordered both of those as well. i asked them if they could leave out the auto UFOs and replace with more of the reg UFOs, but we'll see. if not, its all good, but never hurts to ask i figure 

and so back to the waiting game we go! lol


----------



## JCashman (Jan 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i'll take any & all : eva "veneno" : peeps wanna dish.


do u know anything about this that u can share? got one with the lucky 7 otw and never heard of it, thanks! <3



wyteberrywidow said:


> Just got some dr greenthumb og kush ghost cut seeds. This should be a good one since I already experienced Cali connects Tahoe,deadhead,Larry,sour og, pre 98 bubba and fire og I can see if docs is as dank or danker


please do share your results, i personally am a big fan of the CC tahoe that i have, and would be really curious to see how you feel it compares to the Dr.



TheLastWood said:


> My experience with tahoe og has been irritating. I got all males the first time and then this time there just unimpressive plants. I hear the tahoe cut is rather "dainty" so imhopin that just means this is a good representation of the tahoe cut. -----------


just curious, were the seeds you had reg or fem? thanks!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2012)

For sure i will share the results man.. Oh if you dont want them autos toss them here i got use for them now lol...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For sure i will share the results man.. Oh if you dont want them autos toss them here i got use for them now lol...


and thats just one reason why you're awesome 

but forsure if they do send me the autos, ill be sending u a pm


----------



## itslogics (Jan 7, 2012)

Got a question, what's your most favorite strain thats real dense? Needing some suggestions to add to my collection.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

itslogics said:


> Got a question, what's your most favorite strain thats real dense? Needing some suggestions to add to my collection.


Hmmmm let's see.. One dense dank strain is the pre98 bubba for sure. Honestly I hhaven't grown anything as sense as that. Another good one is cataract kush.. Both are straight night night weed..you ever go night night nigga You ready to go night night nigg lol..


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hmmmm let's see.. One dense dank strain is the pre98 bubba for sure. Honestly I haven't grown anything as sense as that. Another good one is cataract kush.. Both are straight night night weed..you ever go night night nigga You ready to go night night nigg lol..


Hahaha, nice thats the kinda shit I'm looking for.. Although I have a cut of Katsu's cut of the pre98 bubba x blueberry, Which is real dense, I'm looking to add more to my collection. My sour bubble is dense as hell, and so dannnnnk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

itslogics said:


> Hahaha, nice thats the kinda shit I'm looking for.. Although I have a cut of Katsu's cut of the pre98 bubba x blueberry, Which is real dense, I'm looking to add more to my collection. My sour bubble is dense as hell, and so dannnnnk.
> 
> View attachment 1981285View attachment 1981286View attachment 1981287


Is the Katsura cut is bubba x blueberry?


----------



## itslogics (Jan 8, 2012)

Katsu's cut of the pre98 bubba, which is a heavily purple pheno of the pre98 bubba kush then that was crossed with a blueberry. The actual name of the strain crossed together is Dr. Funkenstein.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

Anybody else notice this >>> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auctions/item-6888.html 

*StarFighter (Lemon Alien Dawg F1 x Tahoe Alien F1)* ~ *$3,334.00

*Alien Genetics gear, thats a hefty price to pay just for some seeds. Who is this "Alien" fella?? And why is his gear makin people bid like crazy?? I saw him over on CZ too and he seems a decent guy. 
Anybody have more info??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Anybody else notice this >>> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auctions/item-6888.html
> 
> *StarFighter (Lemon Alien Dawg F1 x Tahoe Alien F1)* ~ *$3,334.00
> 
> ...


U think that's something. This guy had a auction on canna collective and his seeds sold for fucking 4,001 dollars for a ten pack.. Seriously 4000 pesos for seeds that other people have a chance to get and make more.. Smdh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey KD...that price was an auction price for the limited release Starfighter...Pack one of only five to be auctioned. Crazy money I know but I believe Alien already said he would be releasing some of his Genetics as BIN's at some point...That way everyone can get chance to grab some at a non-auction price. Peace

This is a post from cc about it and this is from another guy.



Guerilla Family 





Collective Homie












































Join DateJun 2010Posts531Thanks12Thanked 298 Times in 157 PostsFeedback Score0

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Absolutely ridiculous. $4k for a pack of seeds? Really alien? Theres no way in hell I would allow any of my seeds to be sold for that much. You guys and your hype are absolutely ridiculous. No seeds are worth that amount of money, Anyone that pays that for seeds is a damn fool, and its apparent any breeder that allows their seeds to be sold that high has only one thing in mind. No regard for the growers whatsoever. 

I have collected some very rare genetics in my years, and Ive never paid anything over $50 a pack. Anyone that has seen my list knows what kind of strains I hold. Keep that in mind.[/FONT]​

Last edited by Guerilla Family; Today at 12:22 AM. Reason: typo..​



​​
Reply 
Reply With Quote 
 
​Thanks     


Today 12:22 AM#58
Guerilla Family 





Collective Homie












































Join DateJun 2010Posts531Thanks12Thanked 298 Times in 157 PostsFeedback Score0

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]bins will be available after everyone has made tremendous profits. Utter greed is what that is. These seeds were hyped for months before they ever went to auction.. unreal that people are willing to pay that much for seeds.[/FONT]​





​​
http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=52046​
http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=52046


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn those auctions just get crazy sometimes lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Damn those auctions just get crazy sometimes lol


But really c'mon.. 4000 dollars for seeds? I know u can find something better to do with the money.. Especially since the strains used are all obtainable for not even 1/8 the price of that. Larry og, Tahoe og, aliendawg so serious you will pay 4000 bucks for this shaking my head.. I'll take my chances making my own cross of it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd rather put that money to takin my girl on holiday, or rather send her with her mate and get a fortnight of peace lol. I don't bother with auctions when there are other options out there. I just thought that on the farm was goin nuts is all.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

I wouldn't pay 4k for the alien tech cutting! --------- ok maybe I would now that I know anything I cross it with makes me 20k


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

I just finished up 1 dna sour cream and 1 connie chung and they both rock hard nuggies. Under 400w cmh too.------------ my tahoes are from reg seed. So far 7 males. I have 4 jedi kush that are looking pretty good, hopefully I get a female soon from these seeds. I have 3 tahoe seeds left so maybe ill try again someday but the 2 tahoes left unsexed I don't want to keep anyways.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I wouldn't pay 4k for the alien tech cutting! --------- ok maybe I would now that I know anything I cross it with makes me 20k


I wouldnt pay anything over 150 for seeds. Me spending that 150 for a pack of seeds is still too much in my book. But if it's dank then I'll buy.. But og raskal lmfao.. I will not spend a dime over 50 for his genetics alright 60 and I'll get it from dhs.. Breeders and their prices.


TheLastWood said:


> I just finished up 1 dna sour cream and 1 connie chung and they both rock hard nuggies. Under 400w cmh too.------------ my tahoes are from reg seed. So far 7 males. I have 4 jedi kush that are looking pretty good, hopefully I get a female soon from these seeds. I have 3 tahoe seeds left so maybe ill try again someday but the 2 tahoes left unsexed I don't want to keep anyways.


Damn man that really does blow on them tahoes man.. The funny thing about it is I bought 1 seed and got a killer Tahoe pheno. Bought 4 more got 4 males.. Hot 2 from a friend another 2 males so yes I'm done with Tahoe unless I get a cut or some fem beans of it I will not grow that strain no more.. It is dank and I love that strain but 6 males and u with 7 males too many boys.. Good for breeding but we want bud too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Let me just say this one thing about Cali connection and swerve.. Fire genetics but u have to search thru for that fire( most of the stuff is good).
alot of males 
alot of hermied popping up now
no problem with autos.

After that little incident with swerve an 2emerep it seems like swerve is dodge. I've been waiting for nearly 4 months for a mixed pack, nearly 5 months for a replacement for my sour og hermie and I just spoke with home to bring in the new year right. I asked him what's up with it? Should I be expecting something his reply almost a week ago is I got you covered.. So now I have to say im done with the guy. I honestly feel like cutting the seedlings I have going 12/12 down and say fuck Cali conner!

And as ya know I was a big supporter but when u come in contact with a breeder and he just gives u a run around u start thinking. Then u come into contact more breeders and they actually respond and help u fix a problem. Not try to blame the grower or his room.. Lmao every time someone says hermie to swerve he says I got about 60 running now with no problems. It's grower error blah blah blah..

I can't believe I didn't listen to people telling me about this guy before cause now I look like a idiot with a bunch Cali conman genetics smh! Rant over!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

I can't breed with a plant I've never smoked. It sucks I just wanna smoke some so bad. Everyone says its so bomb. And both times I've grown these they take at least 8 weeks to sex. Lots of wasted time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I can't breed with a plant I've never smoked. It sucks I just wanna smoke some so bad. Everyone says its so bomb. And both times I've grown these they take at least 8 weeks to sex. Lots of wasted time.


Yeah that is alot of wasted time I agree and u also understand what u mean about breeding something u haven't smoked. That's why I didn't use the Jedi when I had it.. I got 3 seeds from used to be frenemy. 1 didn't germ and the other 2 were male. So binned all of it. But I will see what's up with these next 3 I got from a good dude

P.s. I just sent a pm to swerve about this let's see what he has to say..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

skunkie will you do me a favor? Go down to the castle for me and tell Kate she's smokin hot and give her my phone number.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey here's some pics of the black rose x dpd called Boognish Rising. I didn't grow these, these are pics from another tester that got the seeds way earlier.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

Dodge lost my support when he threw off the Jedi Kush Hermies I had on me and Team Deathstars breeding as it was all them who made it lol, I had nothing else herm and 2 jeds that flowered fine albeit with sterile nanners late in. But it was on me?? Before release he was all proud of HIS new creation with not a mention of TDS either back then lol, the guys a loser conman kid out to rip folks off and make a quick buck. Claiming being out for the med crowd too, it's sickening. Tahoes bomb smoke but from CC you have to go through a lot of seeds or just get lucky.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> skunkie will you do me a favor? Go down to the castle for me and tell Kate she's smokin hot and give her my phone number.


Who mate, my future queen and country ruler?? lol that bitch is down right dog ugly bro, and I thought you had taste fella lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe I just like the idea of having a princess lol. She's got natural beauty skunkie


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Maybe I just like the idea of having a princess lol. She's got natural beauty skunkie


You got Apollo 11 & Cindy99 for that mate, my ass has natural beuity. She's just posh totty whos now media gold lol. We're sick of the bitch here and hearing about what she's doin atm. Her hubbys gay anyways lol. 
I better shut up though cos I could litterally loose my head for talking like this lol

Honestly though mate the royal family is just a major tax drain on us UK folks and they're just a tourist attraction for you guys out in the states tbh.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Dodge lost my support when he threw off the Jedi Kush Hermies I had on me and Team Deathstars breeding as it was all them who made it lol, I had nothing else herm and 2 jeds that flowered fine albeit with sterile nanners late in. But it was on me?? Before release he was all proud of HIS new creation with not a mention of TDS either back then lol, the guys a loser conman kid out to rip folks off and make a quick buck. Claiming being out for the med crowd too, it's sickening. Tahoes bomb smoke but from CC you have to go through a lot of seeds or just get lucky.


Yeah im seeing it for what it is. I can't wait to see what he says now since I left him a nice message.. Alot of people over there are feeling the same way as me.. What pissed a couple people off was when he switched the rules on the same date he chose the winner for the pic contest.

Rules
1. Has to be a cali conn gear
2. Has to be from your gear u grew
3. Has to be a live plant 

All 3 were disregarded and he picked a guy from a bid he was smoking lmao.How u break your own rules to your contest.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

He's a total ass mate, ripped 2eme off out in the Dam but payed him off when he realised he was gonna loose in a full on court battle, which is where it was headed too mate. I've spoke with him via fone & email, he's all good now. But now he's no longer there with the CC forum it will soon go back downhill, as Dodge can't run a buisiness and he's proven that time & time again. 2eme sorted out the complaints they get while Dodge just sat back doin sweet FA. Just mailed out replacement untested packs when he can be arsed. None of their gear is tested... where's the proof??. The so called "freebies" Jedi Kush & the upcoming Strawberry OG are their testers but they will make out they're giving you a good offer. Get hermies from them and they will put it on you no matter what picture proof you put to them and still release these strains when unstable to make cash pure and simple.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

Swerves idea of testing a strain is doing a "giveaway". He would never wanna give free seeds without making you buy seeds to get them.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

^ truth been told


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

spacequeen, jilly bean, and the white



straight out of cali


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 8, 2012)

itslogics said:


> Got a question, what's your most favorite strain thats real dense? Needing some suggestions to add to my collection.


Paradise sensi star


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

here's an excerpt of a convo im having with e$ko right now about root growth & nugz.

to make clear what i said last week about rooting cuts, root growth, and yield.

from a true pro :
*gudkarma: *question to settle argument i have
gudkarma: ready?
[email protected]: course
gudkarma: root development = bud growth
gudkarma: yes?
[email protected]: the more roottips u have
gudkarma: root development is most important
[email protected]: the bigger the buds, cause there is more hormone
[email protected]: yes


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

the testers are in on some e$ko crosses i dished.

if you got the santa maria x with either shiva or amnesia ...you got blessed.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the testers are in on some e$ko crosses i dished.
> 
> if you got the santa maria x with either shiva or amnesia ...you got blessed.


maria or marta?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 8, 2012)

How about her sister, She aint half bad, has a great tush and she isnt married to Prince pole smoker 



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Who mate, my future queen and country ruler?? lol that bitch is down right dog ugly bro, and I thought you had taste fella lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah her sis would be fine too Skunkie!------- gud u should ask him if stretch = root growth, that's what we were arguin about. I would agree that root growth is a huge factor in bud size.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

im talking to him now imma ask


yes cmt santa marta


basically all these choc rain crosses, santa crosses, shiva crosses you may have written off a "collectable" & trade fodder were actually made with super elite moms & dads.

if i hooked you you got firepower that yields from the top shelf.

the nlx x choc rain = massive yields of dankess that e$ko rates 7 of 10 on all factors like taste, potency, yield, etc.

i showed the clone yesterday in the "collector group thread".


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> here's an excerpt of a convo im having with e$ko right now about root growth & nugz.
> 
> to make clear what i said last week about rooting cuts, root growth, and yield.
> 
> ...


Agreed.
My diy Air pruning pots defiantly increased my root mass an yield for free


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

does anyone know were to purchase some "black honey haze" by holy smoke? every were I look they are sold out. I would greatly appreciate it if some could help me.
oh and they must ship to the states.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

as i noted :

[email protected]: the first week
*[email protected]: *u would be impressed to see
*[email protected]: *i say thay make 75% of roots in first week
*[email protected]: *its fukin huge
*gudkarma: *i agree
*gudkarma: *i notice too
*gudkarma: *so that root mass = stretch
*[email protected]: *so after roots are on 75% u most give em some N
*gudkarma: *at least what plant can stretch too?
*[email protected]: *but ALWAYS p and k to
*gudkarma: *answer please
*gudkarma: *?
*[email protected]: *6*
*[email protected]: *stretch for hazes
*gudkarma: *wtf
*[email protected]: *14 to 16 weeks flowering
*gudkarma: *direct answer
*gudkarma: *lol
*gudkarma: *u nuts dude
*gudkarma: *?
*[email protected]: *they go 2 meter from clone
*[email protected]: *no, for me this daily stuff, habbit
*[email protected]: *i know
*[email protected]: *this
*[email protected]: *i know all my mothers to
*[email protected]: *how they behave
*gudkarma: *root mass = stretch
*[email protected]: *i would NEVER put a La confidential in flower as clone
*[email protected]: *indica ... never ever
*gudkarma: *because there not enough root mass
*[email protected]: *indicas, never are
*gudkarma: *so then
*[email protected]: *they are use to live in smaller place
*[email protected]: *genetic programm
*gudkarma: *you can say that the root mass you create in first few weeks is CRITICAL to stretch?
*gudkarma: *of flower
*gudkarma: *answer direct
*gudkarma: *?
*[email protected]: *yes


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

i tell you what i learned from you last week lastwood.

using grow nute (any, even one drop) in my cloner is not beneficial. e$ko confirm this 100%.

my 100 cuts a month to his 1600.

& now we root the same stuff i have basis for comparison... im 3 or 4 days longer than him.

in fact like u noted at the clone stage N retards rooting... doesnt stop it... slows the cut from rooting.

*

i love to learn dont you?

and believe this... right this second in ALL my cloners ...no N ...just water and innoculant.

i make change fast when i find new data to be on point.

^ before i ever talk to him today.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

black honey haze feminized anyone know where to purchase them. every I look they are sold out.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

update on my BCN Diesel and AK47

View attachment 1982030View attachment 1982031View attachment 1982032View attachment 1982033View attachment 1982035View attachment 1982036View attachment 1982037


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah u can tell eskos a smart dude just from reading his posts and those little clips. Definately understands plants.------ I really am liking the flavor of the la cheese. Good high too.not extremely potent, but good.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

until you start running clones in that cab i cant help you.

seeds fall from the sky like rain around here. 

anyway how's a haze bush helping you? that bcn is taking over your space & growing in a cab is about YOU taking control.

i have a plant on the table with a pheno perfekt for those tubes. not donkey or (my fav) hippo dicks... but shetland pony cocks for sure.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

hey bro... everything i learned about coco i got as a source from you 

gud looking out


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 8, 2012)

I hope these Anesthesias germ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Why wouldn't they? Did u get them from sannies?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 8, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Alien Genetics gear, thats a hefty price to pay just for some seeds. Who is this "Alien" fella?? And why is his gear makin people bid like crazy?? I saw him over on CZ too and he seems a decent guy.
> Anybody have more info??


that Alien Genetics showed up at the farm very conveniently right around the time that Logic and OGRaskal had their last falling out when logic banned OGR from the farm and then removed the OGR forums section. i always thought it was fishy tbh. before OGR got banned from the farm, OGR gear was literally 80% of the reason that people even checked the farm. and in my gut (gut feeling, ie: i have no proof to base this on) i feel like this Alien person was brought in and hyped up in an effort to prevent losing the internet traffic that the farm is use to.

now i know the story behind the Alien line, and i know it was previously used to make some of the older CC gear. as everyone on the farm was crying for more Alien crosses, eventually OGR gets banned, and wouldn't you know it, Alien Genetics shows up within a few weeks to replace OGR.

i sadly do not trust Logic, or the farm, and it just seems to fishy that this Alien guy popped up on thefarm with Alien crosses just when the farm needed it most. its definitely something i'm going to stay away from until i see some grow/smoke reports that confirm it actually is as seen on TV.

<3


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

what the fuck do any of you seed snobs know where to get "Black Honey Haze". Get off your high horse and help a brother out. you all talk and bitch about shit like a bunch a girls in a sewing circle. do any of you grow or do you just sit around and look at your seeds?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma makes no sense speak normal english for fuck sake


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> what the fuck do any of you seed snobs know where to get "Black Honey Haze". Get off your high horse and help a brother out. you all talk and bitch about shit like a bunch a girls in a sewing circle. do any of you grow or do you just sit around and look at your seeds?





mdjenks said:


> gudkarma makes no sense speak normal english for fuck sake


Lmao.. One word google.. We help people who help themselves. No one is on a hog horse and no one is bitching we are simply having our group discussion. Do u grow? If so then go ahead and grow. Please do not come in here disrespecting the thread or it's members... Other than that welcome to the seed collectors thread


----------



## JCashman (Jan 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> what the fuck do any of you seed snobs know where to get "Black Honey Haze". Get off your high horse and help a brother out. you all talk and bitch about shit like a bunch a girls in a sewing circle. do any of you grow or do you just sit around and look at your seeds?


dont act like an entitled asshole next time. believe it or not, sometimes people are busy. the only reason people come here is to help others, if all the pros wanted they could start a private forum and not have to deal with noobs at all.



http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/holy-smoke-seeds-black-honey-haze-regular/prod_2934.html

Black Honey Haze Cannabis Seeds from the Holy Smoke Seedbank. These premier dutch seeds offer the serious connoisseur a way of owning excellent regular marijuana seeds. Holy Smoke Pot Seeds THE exclusive seedbank now offering weed seeds in their excellent regular six strains.One of our flagship strains. Expect outstanding results from a truly impressive plant! Combining the best of African genetics in this three way cross with an award winning pre &#8217;99 Super Silver Haze, thick with spices and Str Rez a strawberry flavoured Hash plant to bring the flowering down to a manageable two months.

One of our flagship strains. Expect outstanding results from a truly impressive plant! Combining the best of African genetics in this three way cross with an award winning pre &#8217;99 Super Silver Haze, thick with spices and Str Rez a strawberry flavoured Hash plant to bring the flowering down to a manageable two months. The resulting f1&#8217;s house a huge stone not uncommon to last 4 or 5 hours. This THC profile is candy for the brain containing sweet spicy and liquorice to produce a typical haze of a myriad of flavours that swirl around the tongue. These girls will grow huge colas of some of the most prized pot on Earth...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

I wasn't being disrespectful by any means but i have used google and every seed bank I check is out of stock so I thought one of you experts might know some bank that a feminized strain of black honey haze, but I get no response. and thank you for welcoming to the thread. sorry if i came off the negative but i am frustrated and thought this would be the place to find what im looking for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I wasn't being disrespectful by any means but i have used google and every seed bank I check is out of stock so I thought one of you experts might know some bank that a feminized strain of black honey haze, but I get no response. and thank you for welcoming to the thread. sorry if i came off the negative but i am frustrated and thought this would be the place to find what im looking for.


It's all good man sometimes a post can get overlooked this thread is one of the most active threads here on this forum. If we can help we will no problem.. Food luck on obtaining that haze u want bro.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

JCashman said:


> dont act like an entitled asshole next time. believe it or not, sometimes people are busy. the only reason people come here is to help others, if all the pros wanted they could start a private forum and not have to deal with noobs at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are out of stock as are every other seed bank i've checked. sorry about the frustration and coming off as and asshole it was on called for and i apologize. thanks for any help.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

JCashman said:


> dont act like an entitled asshole next time. believe it or not, sometimes people are busy. the only reason people come here is to help others, if all the pros wanted they could start a private forum and not have to deal with noobs at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for one I'm not a newb and have been in the game for 14 years but that is no excuse for my negativity.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

you need to find an indica plant (growth structure) with haze qualities (like taste, potency, type of high) grow it out to a small mom and take cuts.

once you root those cuts... throw them in those tubes... that's what that cab is designed to do.

not grow a bush... those guys in that vid have that (particular) idea wrong.

i for one like being sorta snob-y ... fuck it ...my right. 

this thread is like surfing ...dont come into the lineup faking the funk thinking i will not drop in all over you.

right on the cusp grasshopper with 14 years in the game.

go get some jiffy pellets & a tray/dome (tall one for cuts) & cut that AK into pieces ...& root them under 24 hrs while that bcn diesel runs its course.

or take that bcn out, put it in a container w/ dirt (coco) , throw it in a closet w/ a cfl under 24 hrs light, and try it as cuttings.

i'd opt for AK to veg actually ... and one & done that bcn.

me entiendes?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 8, 2012)

Didn't u say just the other day that this is your first grow? Not calling u a noob or anything. Just saying. 

And I agree with what gud says cause we speak the same language.

Once again for the record I don't just sit around and look at my beans. I smoke them too


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you need to find an indica plant (growth structure) with haze qualities (like taste, potency, type of high) grow it out to a small mom and take cuts.
> 
> once you root those cuts... throw them in those tubes... that's what that cab is designed to do.
> 
> ...


skrew that the BCN is in pre flower and the AK just started pre flower so Im gonna grow out till the end. I will show you pic when its all said and done. ive seen more growth in the same kind as mine and it had great yields. The sites have plenty of room for the roots look at the BCN, Ive check them and they have formed a perfect circle and is concentrated like a sponge but it still sucks up the nutes. i appreciate your advice though, thanks.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Didn't u say just the other day that this is your first grow? Not calling u a noob or anything. Just saying.
> 
> And I agree with what gud says cause we speak the same language.


my first personal grow, I have been involved in many many group grows. but its not the same as your own personal grow.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

yes the language same we speak.

& rock that cab how you like bro.


*

the white s2 (i refuse to call it nightmare kush, i hate renaming shit with an established name) :

1 for 1 ...tail visible in 12 hours.

in coco 5, 4, 3 ,2, 1

*

my dizzle (D)c99 looking fly for seedlings. vigorous.

*

alphadawgs also looking nice as seedlings.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my first personal grow, I have been involved in many many group grows. but its not the same as your own personal grow.


look at the space queen, jilly bean, and the white pic I threw up, I was part of that and many others, I spent a lot of time in SF were I live and went to seattle a couple times a month.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 8, 2012)

Wait....

Is this the Black Honey Haze you're looking for? http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/results/


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good to hear mang..... haha you didnt waste any time whatsoever with those


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 8, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Wait....
> 
> Is this the Black Honey Haze you're looking for? http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/results/


they don't ship to the U.S.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Alien Genetics are bomb he has been around for a long time he is a good breeder and has sum sick crosses! His gear is very Rare and he has sum nice crosses!! I am exclusivly getting a pack of beans from his secret vault i won 3rd place in a name that strain compitetion! But yea his gear is top notch thats why people are paying out the ass plus there is only 5 packs of the Starfighter so there exclusive!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Alien Genetics are bomb he has been around for a long time he is a good breeder and has sum sick crosses! His gear is very Rare and he has sum nice crosses!! I am exclusivly getting a pack of beans from his secret vault i won 3rd place in a name that strain compitetion! But yea his gear is top notch thats why people are paying out the ass plus there is only 5 packs of the Starfighter so there exclusive!!


Yeah but 4000 grand smdh!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Good to hear mang..... haha you didnt waste any time whatsoever with those


when the poonanny is open you wasting time? 

not me. right up in dat sloppy mix.

*

let me tell you how gud runs a solid 11 weeker in a 9 week set up. 

3 trays, & we rotate every 3 weeks.

drop one : 9 weeker
drop two : 7 weeker
drop three : 11 weeker
drop four : 9 weeker
5 : 9 weeker
6 : 7 weeker

and so on... you stay on a 9 week cycle but a sold 7 weeker gives flexibility.

the 7 weeker will finish early in the cycle give you 3 weeks easy "open time" on a table (already empty from the "early" 7 week harvest)




thanks for the beans homie. 


imma pehno hunt till i get my girl. 

sending some of those to e$ko too  round the world those seed vajayjays are gonna fly.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

That's just ridiculous!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

look ! im the highest bidder : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auction.php?item=6888&bid=1

gonna bid it up & fucking _b a i l_ on dat.

new ban right around the corner


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 8, 2012)

$4000 for ten seeds is pretty crazy. Here I am smoking $100 a pack beans like a broke ass. Lol. People pay crazy prices for shit all the time. I see peeps paying $1000 for cuts of the deathstar around where I'm at. Shits crazy. And that's a cut. Where u know what you're getting.Hahaaha get em gud buy that shit!U know how long I'd have to put my girl out on the corner to be able to afford those? She'd be all like baby it's cold. I'm all like shut up I'm doing this for us. Don't make bust out my shovel!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

i just hope my cash makes it inside the pork chop.

think i can flip a box of $1 bills for this score. its all i got.

i take a $100 wrap it around a fat stack of 1$ bills and chicago bank roll that pu$$y.

maybe i can pay with all the loot he already stole? imma find out.

for sure, i'll make mention of my $60 deposit


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> look ! im the highest bidder : http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auction.php?item=6888&bid=1
> 
> gonna bid it up & fucking _b a i l_ on dat.
> 
> new ban right around the corner


Oh my fucking God that is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 8, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Wait....
> 
> Is this the Black Honey Haze you're looking for? http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/results/


Boom I've never grown any Holy Smoke stuff. Nor do I know anyone who has. Wonder if it's any good?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> $4000 for ten seeds is pretty crazy. Here I am smoking $100 a pack beans like a broke ass. Lol. People pay crazy prices for shit all the time. I see peeps paying $1000 for cuts of the deathstar around where I'm at. Shits crazy. And that's a cut. Where u know what you're getting.Hahaaha get em gud buy that shit!U know how long I'd have to put my girl out on the corner to be able to afford those? She'd be all like baby it's cold. I'm all like shut up I'm doing this for us. Don't make bust out my shovel!


 ROFLMAO "im doing this for us" its the best line in the world! Mrs. A Bitch is gonna have sum long ass days and nights or i guess shes ridin in the trunk all duct taped LMAO


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheese and crackers!!! over 4 g's  oh save me jebus!


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey anyone have any experience growing strawberry blue from world of seeds, or red dragon from barney's farm?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Bluntski McBluntersons said:


> Hey anyone have any experience growing strawberry blue from world of seeds, or red dragon from barney's farm?


Yes strawberry blue is ok at best.. Not the strongest but not the weakest.. Yeild was also okay. Overall u are better off with another plant to be honest.. Barney's farm red dragon I hear is a hermie monster.. On top of thy smoke is okay. So if you want a hybrid or a sativa check out other strains.


----------



## tardis (Jan 8, 2012)

Bluntski McBluntersons said:


> Hey anyone have any experience growing strawberry blue from world of seeds, or red dragon from barney's farm?


I grew 2 Barneys Farm Red Dragons outside in pots. One got real indica and the insects ate it alive, never got to try it. Second was more sativa, had a smell just like guavas, the high lasted 3 hours but did nto ring my bell. Long lasting high, but not much umph to it. Its great to mix with something else because its got like a background high that accentuates other highs but on its own is just meh.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes strawberry blue is ok at best.. Not the strongest but not the weakest.. Yeild was also okay.


I liked it but he's right.. there's much better stuff out there.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 8, 2012)

I take a Short nap, after being up for a few days and this is wut happens.... 


mdjenks said:


> black honey haze feminized anyone know where to purchase them. every I look they are sold out.


Dude i just checked about 20 or so SeedBanks (took 5 mins.) ranging from rock solid to might not rip you off....
Every single one is out of stock, or coming soon....
Pick a different strain... Happens every day....


Yah i feel u...
NMK = Not me either....
The White S2<----- Alll Day.....

Just made Brownies witta my trimsicles...
Instead of butter i used oil... Turned into a damn Science experiment...
Like i was making drugs again....

Im an asshole, the crunchy part is my Favorite!!
(2 diff. kinds of brownies)


LoL... After i posted i noticed i just skipped thru 2 whole pages.....
Guess since i had already gone through 8 i thought i was done.....

Alien tech is Obviously good cuz its in a bunch of shit that we all got goin right now, and have bought recently....
But it aint "Down Payment" Good... You FiggaDealMe.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I take a Short nap, after being up for a few days and this is wut happens....
> 
> Dude i just checked about 20 or so SeedBanks (took 5 mins.) ranging from rock solid to might not rip you off....
> Every single one is out of stock, or coming soon....
> ...


Lmao... I agree with you fully. It's good if it was 50-150 not past that.. Sorry I can't do it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

i dug this up... a few comments that ring true in the case of "alien shmeck".

from an e$ko opengrow thread :

"Bubba Kush, Katsu cut, did NOT impress me. Sorry i dont even understand why this is worldfamous.
Its a strong smoke, but not such a good yielder. For me, it lacks some power.
This plant is only good to breed with in my eyes, cause it needs improvement.
In the far past i was happy with famous clones and strains, even iff they did not yield like the best. But not anymore.

tastes and colors differ with everybody, u cant discuss that, so i do understand iff people do like it. I dont have problems with that. Plz dont hate me cause i say my straight opinion.

It happens sometimes that i dont like things, from famous or unknown breeders. From who they come, i dont care about it. Bad is bad.

U also have the right to express your opinion and taste.

I released ChemDog vs True Blueberry about one year ago as freebie,
since i did not want to earn one cent on Chemdog hybrids, i made it freebie.
ChemD is a very cool plant, AAA quality, u like it or not. Hate or love.
Everbody should try it and decide for there own."


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 8, 2012)

been cleanin the house and workin in the garden all day...finally done....rolled up a celebratory joint containing grape stomper bx, green queen x querkle and grape ape, also, hash from plushberry, purple urkle, grape ape, green queen x querkle and gorilla grape...wish me luck 

if i dont return, you know what happened to me lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i dug this up... a few comments that ring true in the case of "alien shmeck".
> 
> from an e$ko opengrow thread :
> 
> ...


Well I do agree the yield on bubba suck and it does lack a bit of power. But cross that to a heavy yielder strong smoke u got yourself a winner. I'm ginna keep working with my bubba until I'm tired of it or I cross it to something that makes it way better than the original. Chem d is some real nice smoke. If I can find that extreme in reg seeds I'm grabbing it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> been cleanin the house and workin in the garden all day...finally done....rolled up a celebratory joint containing grape stomper bx, green queen x querkle and grape ape, also, hash from plushberry, purple urkle, grape ape, green queen x querkle and gorilla grape...wish me luck
> 
> if i dont return, you know what happened to me lol.


Yeah u got abducted by aliens.. Good luck and don't forget to phone home lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 8, 2012)

There is such a market for "the best genetics" and photoshop and hype leave tons of room for exploitation. --------- anyone who buys those seeds is a businessman. Buying into the hype. ------ the crazy thing is ANY plant can be reproduced. It can be inbred and bx'd to be so close to the original or even selfed.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If I can find that extreme in reg seeds I'm grabbing it..


sannie extrema?

PM me i got frijoles of that.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> been cleanin the house and workin in the garden all day...finally done....rolled up a celebratory joint containing grape stomper bx, green queen x querkle and grape ape, also, hash from plushberry, purple urkle, grape ape, green queen x querkle and gorilla grape...wish me luck
> 
> if i dont return, you know what happened to me lol.



Just remember...
You have to reach 88 miles per hour....

GodSpeed my friend......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> been cleanin the house and workin in the garden all day...finally done....rolled up a celebratory joint containing grape stomper bx, green queen x querkle and grape ape, also, hash from plushberry, purple urkle, grape ape, green queen x querkle and gorilla grape...wish me luck
> 
> if i dont return, you know what happened to me lol.


Ill go to the looney bin with u bro I don't give a fuck.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

I love Esko's thinkin when it comes to the "Chem" and I was lucky to snag the "Chem X Cocoa Kush" freebie a while back. But I'm still to crack them, and they are burning through my seed stash atm. 

Damn I need another 4 grow spots at least lol. 

And for "Alien" X's I'd rather get them from DankHouse, Doc does some fine work and he doesn't take the piss on the price of his seeds either. Listed as 10 packs but always have 12-15 inside + freebie too. You can't go wrong imo


----------



## JCashman (Jan 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> they are out of stock as are every other seed bank i've checked. sorry about the frustration and coming off as and asshole it was on called for and i apologize. thanks for any help.


 just check a few times a week or everyday, or have attitude send u the email reminder. it probably just sells out fast, alot of strains are like that, ie: Bubba Kush and GDP.



gudkarma said:


> the white s2 (i refuse to call it nightmare kush, i hate renaming shit with an established name)


i agree with you 100% pal. i refuse to call it nightmare kush as well . naming boycott officially started lol 



THESkunkMunkie said:


> And for "Alien" X's I'd rather get them from DankHouse, Doc does some fine work and he doesn't take the piss on the price of his seeds either. Listed as 10 packs but always have 12-15 inside + freebie too. You can't go wrong imo


you gotta love that. last time i ordered a 10pack of dj shorts blueberry i had 12 seeds in the pack, couldnt believe it. it was one of my earlier orders so it was totally unexpected and it really made my day


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 8, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I love Esko's thinkin when it comes to the "Chem" and I was lucky to snag the "Chem X Cocoa Kush" freebie a while back. But I'm still to crack them, and they are burning through my seed stash atm.
> 
> Damn I need another 4 grow spots at least lol.
> 
> And for "Alien" X's I'd rather get them from DankHouse, Doc does some fine work and he doesn't take the piss on the price of his seeds either. Listed as 10 packs but always have 12-15 inside + freebie too. You can't go wrong imo


Hey Skunk Danhouse is the shit as well but for the Alien Xs i would go with Alien Genetics he is a good breeder and he is a good guy!! Im getting 3 strains from him for winnin a contest i chose 1 FruityPebel Og 2. Lemon AlienDawg x Alien Diesel 3. Cherry AK47 x Alien Dieseln and they got sum nasty phenos that im lookin forward to having!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd run his gear but no way would I pay that kinda price for the chance to try it mate. Limited releases happen often with many breeders but not all take the piss on their pricing. Auctions get crazy though, BINS at a fair price then I'll maybe give them a run but I wont pay more than £80 on a pack of seed. 
Aliendawg X Tahoe OG is hardly a rare enough combo to warrent such a high price tag either. Both are easy obtainable if you know where to look, seeds & clones.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 8, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'd run his gear but no way would I pay that kinda price for the chance to try it mate. Limited releases happen often with many breeders but not all take the piss on their pricing. Auctions get crazy though, BINS at a fair price then I'll maybe give them a run but I wont pay more than £80 on a pack of seed.
> Aliendawg X Tahoe OG is hardly a rare enough combo to warrent such a high price tag either. Both are easy obtainable if you know where to look, seeds & clones.


LoL.... i have access to both of those right now,......
Should i make a Starship Enterprise..Or Whateeverthefuck.. and Charge out the WAZOO?
Exactly.....
The only smoke thats worth $4,000- is a Literall One hit Wonder... One hit.. Ur high for Life...
But where the fun in That?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 9, 2012)

True i aint payin those prices but to recive free Beans from him and there his own creation is a nice thing!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/4CM57iJgZuw

Dont know why, but this Alien Convo got me thinkin bout this...LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> True i aint payin those prices but to recive free Beans from him and there his own creation is a nice thing!!


Well free beans never hurt but those prices do.. Good stuff man on getting them free but like skunkie said I'll go with doc for the alien crosses. For 50-60 bucks you get 12-15 seeds of some fire plus freebies..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep i wouldnt pay that ever for seeds


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

for 4 g's those seeds better grow a plant that can suck my dick...or at least give me a good handy...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 9, 2012)

4 grand buys alota harley parts...thats some highway robbery


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 9, 2012)

BCN Diesel Auto (my ass this thing is huge for indoor, over 2 feet but its in pre flower since I flipped the lights to 12/12) the smaller one in auto AK47 and it is in pre flower as well.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ill go to the looney bin with u bro I don't give a fuck.


Ill kick your stupid robot head right off your skinny fuckin body!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 9, 2012)

:evil_smile-416:


> Treatment of hempseed with ethylene gas will increase the resulting number of female plants by about 50%. Ethylene is produced by certain plants (i.e., bananas, cucumbers and melons), and these can be used to treat hempseed in a simple manner. About two weeks before you plan to sprout the seeds, place them in a paper bag or envelope and put that in a plastic bag with the peels of a ripening banana or cucumber. Replace the peels after a couple of days, and change the bags to prevent mold.
> 
> Hempseed can be feminized while they are forming on the plant. Fruit peels are spread around the area for two weeks before the plants enter the flowering phase. Remove the skins when the plants begin to flower. Otherwise, treatment with Etephon will accomplish the same effect.


Mohan Ram
http://www.ias.ac.in/jbiosci/dec2002/651.pdf 


Ethylene also Increases germ rates of old seeds.
Up to 90% germ rate on 20 yr old seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

Seems like everyone wants a space bubba now.. I know the first I saw was akg now a bunch of people are crossing bubba into space queen. I just looked over at cz and 3 diff breeders have that same cross renamed lets not forget sub is doing it now too.. Shaking my head !


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Mdjenks whatever that tall stretchy plant is its messing up your potential in that cab. That thing is designed to pop clones. U need to look for a plant that is designed for sog. Cause that's what the set up you bought is designed for. I already advised u to check out paradise seeds sensi star. I'm sure white Russian from serious seeds would rock that cab as well. It's a nice setup but the design will limit what u can do. Im telling u are losing yield and not maxing the potenial of your cab. Shit I'm running KOS shish99 and deep phaze right now. Either one of them would do great in your set up.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey gud when exactly does a bud switch from donkey dick to hippo dick status?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 9, 2012)

I had two orders in a row were I got the DEA love letter, but f it I keep using them. they got my ice and aurora indica, bastards.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I had two orders in a row were I got the DEA love letter, but f it I keep using them. they got my ice and aurora indica, bastards.


Not about to jinx myself.....

Did you order straight from nirvana?

Or pick n mix???


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Gear dropping at cz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gear dropping at cz


Yep!!!!............ 
I grabbed the Chemdawg91 x Mss/NL crossed with Grape Krush......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

I've got the headband bx and space bubba from immortal flowers.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've got the headband bx and space bubba from immortal flowers.


They have it listed wrong in the description... (yes i know i put they on purpose)
Space Bubba is not.. Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Space Queen...LoL
Its.... Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Space Qleaner (which anybody who reads the description would find out....)
WBW... who else has that....

And yah... ima grabbin that bitch too....

If anybody is interested..
Gooeybreeders For Sale listing is today...
"*Thank you P!* Yes I'll get to work tonight to fill in what's left out and I hope folks like them. I'm also going to get fresh pics of each plant ( in their female form that is) so you guys get a fresh idea of what they look like. 
Half step, sorry but your mixed up, sorry. Here's the Zinn's gene base:
Fat purple is( Zinn)
Soma's RocbudXGooey
GooeyXSputnik 1.0
GooeyX VBS male = Zinn
crossed with the 84%Gooey male.
The taste with this plant just blows ya away with it's hard grape sweetness and hashy undertones.
This is one of those smokes you want to show folks as well as smoke em out with as the rich dark purple colors and heavy purple and white and amber resin gleems brightly on it, covering it with a corse coating of dankness. They can grow very large as well. 11 feet and 5 feet across in good soil out side is easy to get. Slow in veg from seed till mass builds up, but then watch out! This finishes this line and Zinn is Fat purple's new name.
Hope that gets you looking forward to it, at least the Zinn phenos."


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't even see that about the space bubba. I read the smoke report and bought! Lol. I've never been a huge fan of bubba. But the girlie likes it and told me to get an indica. Sounded like a good one to me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Didn't even see that about the space bubba. I read the smoke report and bought! Lol. I've never been a huge fan of bubba. But the girlie likes it and told me to get an indica. Sounded like a good one to me.


LoL.... I Love It!!!!!
(in a good way)

Its probbaly the same male that was used in the Jaffa Cake cross...
Vortex x Space Qleaner


----------



## Milovan (Jan 9, 2012)

People pay crazy prices for shit all the time. I see peeps paying $1000 for cuts of the deathstar around where I'm at. Shits crazy. And that's a cut.[/QUOTE said:


> These peeps that pay $1000 for a cut of Deathstar are brain dead.
> Deathstar cuts sell for $15 all day long in L.A. Harmony House has them right now.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey gud when exactly does a bud switch from donkey dick to hippo dick status?


my definition...

by weight/height

donkey dicks : 1 ounce or < of dry product / each cut reaching 2' to 3' height

hippo dicks : > than one ounce of product / each cut reaching 3' +


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

I need me some hungry hippos


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Mdjenks whatever that tall stretchy plant is its messing up your potential in that cab. That thing is designed to pop clones. U need to look for a plant that is designed for sog. Cause that's what the set up you bought is designed for. I already advised u to check out paradise seeds sensi star. I'm sure white Russian from serious seeds would rock that cab as well. It's a nice setup but the design will limit what u can do. Im telling u are losing yield and not maxing the potenial of your cab. Shit I'm running KOS shish99 and deep phaze right now. Either one of them would do great in your set up.


Anything from serious except the Kali it's and chronic would do great in that cab. Get some afghan kush or something that is mostly indica or a hybrid like white widow(black widow) or white rhino( medicine man). Trust kid listen to us man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They have it listed wrong in the description... (yes i know i put they on purpose)
> Space Bubba is not.. Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Space Queen...LoL
> Its.... Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Space Qleaner (which anybody who reads the description would find out....)
> WBW... who else has that....
> ...


I read the description lol. I know it said space qleaner. I figured it was a typo but look at the Laila kush. Oh and to be honest when u read the thread about it the info given is bubba x space queen


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I read the description lol. I know it said space qleaner. I figured it was a typo but look at the Laila kush. Oh and to be honest when u read the thread about it the info given is bubba x space queen


For real.... I guess its a mystery....LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

I ran that serious seeds chronic back in the day. The pheno I had woulda done fine in that cab. 
Those cabs look cool but i (my girl) spent way less on our set up. And I'm gonna destroy the yield potential of a cab. That's what's always turned me off about those. 

I haven't harvested my shish99(late this month) or my deep phaze(likewise) but I'm pretty sure they're in the hippo status. Mine are flowered from seed at 20 days. I can't wait to run cuts of these girls. My only complaint being there is a lot of leaf so trimming will suck. But my one shish99 top cola is about 18 inches and thick. This all on a plant under 3 ft. Same with my deep phaze.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 9, 2012)

cant wait to join you guys over there, finallllllllyyyy


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

NoSwag. Hell yeah. Have fun shopping!
Whats ur name over der


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> cant wait to join you guys over there, finallllllllyyyy


I was just about to say, it looks like theres about 10 ppl in the new memeber intro section.....LoL
I guess theres more to come....


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> NoSwag. Hell yeah. Have fun shopping!
> Whats ur name over der



Same as here. posted a thread in the into section.


I C that Mr. C saw to our needs and accpeted some of us, very excited to read some rad stuff.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

Lmao .. Do not go too crazy now.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 9, 2012)

I cant till next week when I get paid and can buy some beans aha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I cant till next week when I get paid and can buy some beans aha


On that site, you are going to have to tell your wife they robbed u at the check cash lmao or the bank made a error and kept that check lmao.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/grandaddy-purple-seeds-coming-soon/cat_362.html

anyone know anything about this? it popped up on the breeders/companies list at attitude, just noticed it today.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

From supernatural regarding the space bubba


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]heya kab glad to see em coming up now, thanks!
lol yeah there was some errors in the listing but mr c has been so busy i didnt want to bother him






its actually a "Space Qleaner" SQ x Qleaner male.

similar to spacequeens but quite a bit bigger and yeildier. so there is a differnce for sure.

kind if a confusing name i should have thought of a better one for sure lol.

also comes with some jaffa cakes which have the same male but with super orangey vortex momma.
although most have leaned towards the father SQxQ in those so far.
anyways gl with the order hope if travels well![/FONT]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yah thats what i thought.....
Thanks Karma for Reachin out..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

JCashman said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/grandaddy-purple-seeds-coming-soon/cat_362.html
> 
> anyone know anything about this? it popped up on the breeders/companies list at attitude, just noticed it today.


i saw that a few days ago...never heard of em before.

this too.... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-darkness-seeds/cat_361.html


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i saw that a few days ago...never heard of em before.
> 
> this too.... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-darkness-seeds/cat_361.html


Waita Minute.... hold The Phone...
Thats the name of the Breeder??????
Its proba a mistake....
Unless theres a breeder out there who only uses GDP in his crosses....LoL


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 9, 2012)

These new breeders were mentioned in their email newsletter too, no idea on who they are though...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 9, 2012)

We shall see when the tude finally "releases" them lol


----------



## tardis (Jan 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Waita Minute.... hold The Phone...
> Thats the name of the Breeder??????
> Its proba a mistake....
> Unless theres a breeder out there who only uses GDP in his crosses....LoL


I bet he sells skunk #1's and Northern Lights, and No GDP at all. hear me out. G13 Labs sell no G13 strain. Hazeman sells indicas not hazes. So it only makes sense that GDP would sell non GDP seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

Lmao that's true and funny


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 9, 2012)

plush is ready to go down for the cure.

snatched a session nug & zapped it micro (so sue me) for 10 seconds to get to bone dry.

broke out the grinder, took 20 minutes to clean my bowl, and PAB.

even after a zap & zero cure...

*
*
*

yum !


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I need me some hungry hippos


Im not sure what these come under .. But there my biggest by far... 
 


All i can say is why? $5000 for seeds.. you must know something i don't..
anyway back to reality..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

^^^me Likey


----------



## wheels619 (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry guys gotta jump in for a sec. need ur opinions. was thinking about ordering some of these and making some moms out of em. any ideas?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-feminized/prod_2838.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

You won't find many Barney's farm fans in here


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> plush is ready to go down for the cure.
> 
> snatched a session nug & zapped it micro (so sue me) for 10 seconds to get to bone dry.
> 
> ...


i gotta do a Bowl cleaning when i get home too...
its Like all the resin in a 20 mile radius took a pilgrimage to my bowl thinkin it was Mecca...


Even after a duke nukem it was yums??
HHmmmm... Too much goodness... not enough me...
Springtime<----------- Guerilla Steeelo...... What--Yes!!!!
I had a few in a dried up lake bed.. then we had a freak rainstorm... WTF??
Yah.. Thx.... Douche....
Allll dead......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just saw some new immortal beans dropped
had to scarf up those bad chickens


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> From supernatural regarding the space bubba
> 
> 
> heya kab glad to see em coming up now, thanks!
> ...


his space qleaner cross is awesome. i harvested one couple months back, very tropical fruit smelling.. soaring high too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> Im not sure what these come under .. But there my biggest by far...
> View attachment 1984672View attachment 1984673View attachment 1984674
> 
> 
> ...


I would say hippos lmao. Very good dre. What strain?


wheels619 said:


> sorry guys gotta jump in for a sec. need ur opinions. was thinking about ordering some of these and making some moms out of em. any ideas?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-tangerine-dream-feminized/prod_2838.html


Good luck. I heard some people like it some don't and Barney's fame period is suspect. But if it floats your boat row it


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Mdjenks whatever that tall stretchy plant is its messing up your potential in that cab. That thing is designed to pop clones. U need to look for a plant that is designed for sog. Cause that's what the set up you bought is designed for. I already advised u to check out paradise seeds sensi star. I'm sure white Russian from serious seeds would rock that cab as well. It's a nice setup but the design will limit what u can do. Im telling u are losing yield and not maxing the potenial of your cab. Shit I'm running KOS shish99 and deep phaze right now. Either one of them would do great in your set up.


I just ordered some aurora indica, wappa, holy grail 69, snow white, and some BLZ Bud, and 4 freebies. They are all indicas except the 
BLZ. I made sure to check the growth hight and what was good to indoor with not lots of room so we shall see. I still have some great white shark, lemon skunk, tangerine dream, acapulco gold, big bud, ladyburn 1974, black jack, and bit band.
T
if they are known to grow tall I will only do two on opposite ends butt as for the indicas I can do about four shit maybe 8 if I flower them after three weeks. 

The big BCN Diesel is hard into pre flowering it has white pistols all over it so I will let it bud out and chop it and smoke it. The AK47 the smaller one is in pre flower but just started a couple days ago.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Not about to jinx myself.....
> 
> Did you order straight from nirvana?
> 
> Or pick n mix???


nirvana, I ordered from their site but 2 out of 20 aint bad. they don't do anything to you just let you know in the letter that they have them and you can call 
if you want. its not illegal to have seeds its illegal to germinate them. just don't order to were you grow.


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would say hippos lmao. Very good dre. What strain?
> 
> 
> > This is what i call ?cheese.. Its off a mate who told be it was blue cheese , i grew it out showed him and them he said its was some other cheese cross he had ..
> ...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 9, 2012)

Yo any of you seed peeps know of Loran or his gear?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yo any of you seed peeps know of Loran or his gear?


Ive heard you speak of him. Unless I'm mistaken


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yo any of you seed peeps know of Loran or his gear?


Not intimately, only through reading about him on the BAY...
*and doesnt Flo have some of his c99 work....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Not intimately, only through reading about him on the BAY...
> *and doesnt Flo have some of his c99 work....


Flo has Neferetis C99, as do I. lol.
Loran sent me some beans. Even tho I have been around the Bay for a while I never really got a chance to know the guy too much. From what I understand he's had some killer crosses but there are so many breeders and so much stuff going on I must have missed checkin out this guys stuff. Can't see them all I guess. 

I received his Sputnik2.0 indirectly from another person but recently acquired more from Loran to assist in my Sputnik project. But he also sent Blue Fire (white fire x sweet blueberry) and Honu (mother of Tor x Hawaiian Delight/AK47).

Pretty cool shit. Was wondering if anyone else knew of or has had experiences with his gear.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 9, 2012)

my updated gear:

Barny's Farm: Tangerine dream x 5, Acapulco Gold x 10

Kannabia: Big Band x 2

Next Generation: GrapeGod x 8

Sensi: Big Bud x 5

GreenHouse: Ladyburn 1974 x 1

GreenHouse: Great White Shark x 5

Nirvana: Blackjack x 5

Nirvana: AK48 x 5

GreenHouse: Lemon Skunk x 1

Nirvana: Aurora Indica x 5

Nirvana: Snow White x 5

freebies x 2


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Flo has Neferetis C99, as do I. lol.
> Loran sent me some beans. Even tho I have been around the Bay for a while I never really got a chance to know the guy too much. From what I understand he's had some killer crosses but there are so many breeders and so much stuff going on I must have missed checkin out this guys stuff. Can't see them all I guess.
> 
> I received his Sputnik2.0 indirectly from another person but recently acquired more from Loran to assist in my Sputnik project. But he also sent Blue Fire (white fire x sweet blueberry) and Honu (mother of Tor x Hawaiian Delight/AK47).
> ...


LoL......
I ate some more of the brownies i made yesterday and there alot more potent than i thought theyd be...
Safe to say... My recollection is not to be trusted.....LoL
Now i have no idea what thought i remembered thinkin about reading of Lorans the other day....
The best part is, they taste just like regular brownies.... So an unseuspectin on_eater.. wouldnt even know.... Mwuahahaha
(and i like brownies....)


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL......
> I ate some more of the brownies i made yesterday and there alot more potent than i thought theyd be...
> Safe to say... My recollection is not to be trusted.....LoL
> Now i have no idea what thought i remembered thinkin about reading of Lorans the other day....


Man, i cant even do brownies no more! too much... lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

the first 2 of 11 dannyboy f2's are soaking...i'm pretty excited about this one.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Flo has Neferetis C99, as do I. lol.
> Loran sent me some beans. Even tho I have been around the Bay for a while I never really got a chance to know the guy too much. From what I understand he's had some killer crosses but there are so many breeders and so much stuff going on I must have missed checkin out this guys stuff. Can't see them all I guess.
> 
> I received his Sputnik2.0 indirectly from another person but recently acquired more from Loran to assist in my Sputnik project. But he also sent Blue Fire (white fire x sweet blueberry) and Honu (mother of Tor x Hawaiian Delight/AK47).
> ...


*Nice BMan !
Sure would like some of that Sput 2.0 and Blue Fire !! hint hint
lmao*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> the first 2 of 11 dannyboy f2's are soaking...i'm pretty excited about this one.



*Perhaps you should soak 2 more !
Can you tell I am excited too ?! lol
*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice on the dannyboys cmt. How are the yo mamas coming along?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 9, 2012)

happy for you cmt... cant wait to see the flowers.

*

1 : bye bye , hawgsbreath and tahoe og (r)

2 - 4 : chocolate mind melt , smells fucking fantastic 

5 : nl x bb


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 9, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Nice BMan !
> Sure would like some of that Sput 2.0 and Blue Fire !! hint hint
> lmao*


And I'd like your Princess keeper!! hint hint


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Perhaps you should soak 2 more !
> Can you tell I am excited too ?! lol
> *


wish i could soak em all...stupid fuckin plant count limit...plus not enough space.

lol a few of you in here should be excited.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice on the dannyboys cmt. How are the yo mamas coming along?


one male and 2 seeds didnt make it above ground, extremely disappointing...i got 1 bean left but am savin it for a later date.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 9, 2012)

That is disappointing. That strain sounds so good to me


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL......
> I ate some more of the brownies i made yesterday and there alot more potent than i thought theyd be...
> Safe to say... My recollection is not to be trusted.....LoL
> Now i have no idea what thought i remembered thinkin about reading of Lorans the other day....
> ...


So when you think of Loran you think of brownies? lol 

Just saw a Sputnik 2 thread by *kottonchops&ganjaclaus*. But he didnt complete it.

I also have his Long Bottom Leaf- _SFV OG Kush x Jack Cleaner 2 _
Looks interesting.

"_The smell is amazing off this strain and for the smell alone is one of my fav weeds.
It has a bitter/tangy fruity taste with a subtle to strong citrusy/piney smell, the citrus/pine smell can almost make you cough when its at its strongest just catches the back of the throat. It also has an amazingly strong old school skunky smell, that fills the room, when its just in your pocket. Really overpowering. I had a random person on the street say "nice perfume" when he walked passed me with a bit in my pocket waiting for a taxi...__The 1st time I smoked it, it was very intense, at 1 point when it started to kick in(pretty quick) I felt like there was pressure building in my head that I had to put my hands up to my face and kind of shake it off, but not in a bad/nervous way, a nice giddy carefree buzz, it got a bit more intense resulting in a kind of pleasent confusion, not really able to focus on any one topic to long, nice dreamy feeling almost like Nepalese hash. Mildly trippy when smoked in qauntity. It last a long time and will knock you out after a few joints, you can still feel its effects even after a sleep sometime or just a bit groggy waking up. Doesnt seem to be much if any tolerance build up to it either. " Report by _*k.b.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> And I'd like your Princess keeper!! hint hint


*Princess ?
The Nef C99 in my sig ?
I have known you longer than I can remember.
Just ask my man and I will send whatever you want !
Seed or otherwise.
No joke !

On a side note - BMan and I go back to BBay days.*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 9, 2012)

Flo I was referring to the C88 f2s. I'll let you find the keeper tho. 

We gots lots of time. =)


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 9, 2012)

*Now that you mention it, I may not get to them all this year.
I may end up sending you some if you like.
Not worried about anything, I know you got me too.
*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> wish i could soak em all...stupid fuckin plant count limit...plus not enough space.lol a few of you in here should be excited.


Can I get excited?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Can I get excited?


no. 

lol


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my updated gear:
> 
> Barny's Farm: Tangerine dream x 5, Acapulco Gold x 10
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot.

Seedism: BLZ bud x 1

Samsara: Holy Grail 69 x1

Paradise: Wappa x 1


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 9, 2012)

------- gud, just wait till the plush cures. It gets such a musty berry smell like you could make wine out of it.the taste too. Really changes. --------- the legion is actually gonna be a pretty nice donkey dick. Single cola. She's lookin mean.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> ------- gud, just wait till the plush cures. It gets such a musty berry smell like you could make wine out of it.the taste too. Really changes. --------- the legion is actually gonna be a pretty nice donkey dick. Single cola. She's lookin mean.




I think ima have to scoop up some plush beans... seems worthwhile.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 9, 2012)

plush is definitely worth while. i ran a 10 pack...grabbed another 5 pack not too long ago, cant wait to run it again.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

Hows the smoke?? you find a keeper i presume?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> the legion is actually gonna be a pretty nice donkey dick. Single cola. She's lookin mean.


send me photos i wanna see.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i saw that a few days ago...never heard of em before.
> this too.... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-darkness-seeds/cat_361.html


 thanks pal, didnt even notice that one 

and i saw a post by Tardis in here! hows that BW male you had?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 9, 2012)

Rare Darkness IS Rare Dankness....They spelled it wrong. He has teamed up with our dispensary (Pinkhouse Blooms) and he just won the sativa cup at the HTCC with Moonshine Haze.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I think ima have to scoop up some plush beans... seems worthwhile.


yeah it's looking that wy for me too.


----------



## tardis (Jan 9, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks pal, didnt even notice that one
> 
> and i saw a post by Tardis in here! hows that BW male you had?


its a female, and its doing ok. Kinda lanky. I had to cut off a few braches due to disease from being bitten by insects. Lanky without enough light its just got a few tops. Sad looking plant but its not the fault of cali conection, it just doesn't get enough light where I have it. Soon I get full sunlight in my back yard for summer -fall


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

tardis said:


> its a female, and its doing ok. Kinda lanky. I had to cut off a few braches due to disease from being bitten by insects. Lanky without enough light its just got a few tops. Sad looking plant but its not the fault of cali conection, it just doesn't get enough light where I have it. Soon I get full sunlight in my back yard for summer -fall


my bad. my brain plays tricks on me sometimes i think 

but i had been curious. no probs with herms?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

JCashman said:


> my bad. my brain plays tricks on me sometimes i think
> 
> but i had been curious. no probs with herms?


I only had problems with the sour og going hermie on me from Cali conn. but everything else was either straight male or female. I'm not saying that u won't find a hermie in his gear. But I really didn't see much herms from the regs but I saw a shitload of males. 


My piss off was that whitefire going hermie.. Seems like raskal is on vaca or just ignoring me. I sent the guy 2 messages and posted a thread at his help desk


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like your geting the cold sholder


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 10, 2012)

They'll put it on you WBW, my advice is move on as you don't want more repleacements of the same kinda shit lol. 

You guys still been watching that auction like I have??, lmfao it's getting even more crazy now!!!! ~ Price tag now stands at *$6,503.00* atm

Like CMT said these plants must be able to give Blowies lol


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Anybody else notice this >>> http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auctions/item-6888.html
> 
> *StarFighter (Lemon Alien Dawg F1 x Tahoe Alien F1)* ~ *$3,334.00
> 
> ...


What is "CZ" short for?


tia


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 10, 2012)

CZ is Cannazon mate  >>> http://www.cannazon.net/web/


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

^^^ Thank you bro.

Too many different sites..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds like your geting the cold sholder


Yeah that's what it seems like no biggie I just know raskal will not get none of my mula. Lmao don't people know income tax checks will be here at the end of the month smdh!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 10, 2012)

Gud ill send u some pics tonite of the legion and my harvest/dry budshot of plushberry x sour bubble


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> They'll put it on you WBW, my advice is move on as you don't want more repleacements of the same kinda shit lol.
> 
> You guys still been watching that auction like I have??, lmfao it's getting even more crazy now!!!! ~ Price tag now stands at *$6,503.00* atm
> 
> Like CMT said these plants must be able to give Blowies lol


That's the thing tho skunk how can u put growing a male out of fem seed on the grower. This is straight poor breeding to get seeds out to sell. And basically I don't want a replacement I want to see what he has to say. The only whitefire I'll run is from the cross from my db og and when ggg come out with there's.


----------



## tardis (Jan 10, 2012)

JCashman said:


> my bad. my brain plays tricks on me sometimes i think
> 
> but i had been curious. no probs with herms?


no herms at all but it was from reg seeds not femenized so you can't really expect any when done proper.


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 10, 2012)

Crazy shit ..$6000.. 
I dont know i'd probably bid up to £ 60-70 for a pack of ten or more... it must be a noob/or seed geek.. cause thats not the a money investment i get down with..and i love to invest my P.. A lot better/safer/faster ways to make $6000 plus investments.. And you ssay these strains are readly available anyhow? There must be something missing man..

Donkey/ hippo Big ass colas.. ... No likey.. to big for ya... arh shit.. Well heres anotha one for ya .. enjoy..
 
Fist size colas^^
Heres one for small nug fans>>


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Idk but I know whoever buys those seeds are a fool and really has more money then sense. Anyone with sense would not even bid over 250 for the whole pack and even that is too much. And for the strains in this to be all from seed except for the Tahoe og cut smh..

Somebody really needs to do some research shit u can make that strain for less than 500. That's including the whole setup.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's the thing tho skunk how can u put growing a male out of fem seed on the grower. This is straight poor breeding to get seeds out to sell. And basically I don't want a replacement I want to see what he has to say. The only whitefire I'll run is from the cross from my db og and when ggg come out with there's.


I hear you mate, Dodge knows his shit is bunk. But get males outta his fems and I'll bet he'll say "it's a packing error" regs mixed with the fems lol, he's full of BS like that. 
Try the FireStarter (WiFi X Casey Jones) from Sure Fire. They're fems but done right . I'm running it now along with Cheesey Jones & Casey Jones S1 (Joe cut). Shadders has his shit locked in tight and is a Top fella too .
I'm gonna run some Blazing Blues soon too  Not a single hermie in sight lol. Pure women (in plant terms)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I hear you mate, Dodge knows his shit is bunk. But get males outta his fems and I'll bet he'll say "it's a packing error" regs mixed with the fems lol, he's full of BS like that.
> Try the FireStarter (WiFi X Casey Jones) from Sure Fire. They're fems but done right . I'm running it now along with Cheesey Jones & Casey Jones S1 (Joe cut). Shadders has his shit locked in tight and is a Top fella too .
> I'm gonna run some Blazing Blues soon too  Not a single hermie in sight lol. Pure women (in plant terms)


I've been wanting to try a casy jones too. Yeh but if I grab iit now it's just going in the vault because as u know there is alot of stuff lined up that is getting top priority before anything.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Play so people are going crazy for this crossed to a alien Tahoe ate u serious for 6000 pesos.... Laughing mad loud fucking hilarious.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 10, 2012)

wow just wow!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

So these are the 2 f1 used to make a 6000 dollar strain laughing mad loud. I am done


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 10, 2012)

> *Gooey breeder auctions coming* [HR][/HR] ok peeps im am nearly ready to start the gooey auctions for
> 
> zinn x lava x gooey x zinn x gooey 84% 5 seed pack
> 
> ...


just thought id let you know..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

e$ko & a casey jones nug (joe cut). 

he described the taste as "boring" & the high as "average" ... total pot snob.

still need to try casey for myself cause i like a little "boring & average" shit now and then.

^ joke

*

wtf u guys mean? what are you saying logic is a fraud? no way ! *alien tech gear is worth mad loot*. 

u crazy & none of y'all recognize. i see a need to regulate this thread with a super fat bean purchase.

anyway bid is up to 10k ...and im in it for a $20k highest bid. i cant wait to win. 

so excited to send 20 stacks of (monopoly) money to logic.

ow yes............... cant wait.

shit is totally worth it fuck y'all


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> e$ko & a casey jones nug. he described the taste as "boring" & the high as "average" ... total pot snob.
> 
> still need to try casey for myself.
> 
> ...


Rolling on the fucking floor laughing my fucking ass off!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

[youtube]KZfweCdq5W8[/youtube]


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 10, 2012)

Broke ass sesual chocolate!


----------



## Banditt (Jan 10, 2012)

Gooeybreeder drop at BB this morning. Get em while they last. 

ZinnX 
Lava X Gooey X Zinn X Gooey 84% 

Double 
Deth purple Cambodian pheno X Zinn X Gooey 

Got mine.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

starfighter auction is up to 16 grand...


----------



## greengenez (Jan 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> starfighter auction is up to 16 grand...


 ,


----------



## melungeonman (Jan 10, 2012)

Been reading this thread, lots of questions. First, security. Any tips on getting these mailorder brides to be into the usa. I live in a part of the country high in mormon control. "a little bit gets ya along time in the pokey". Second payment? debit card safe? Step by step from a vet in this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

melungeonman said:


> Been reading this thread, lots of questions. First, security. Any tips on getting these mailorder brides to be into the usa. I live in a part of the country high in mormon control. "a little bit gets ya along time in the pokey". Second payment? debit card safe? Step by step from a vet in this would be greatly appreciated.


Half the people in this thread is from the us. Most use debit cards,pre paid debit cards , money order, cash , moneyhram western union etc..
if u scared buy a dog instead of seeds lol.. Seriously tho you'll be fine if u still scared get a safe addy to send it too.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> starfighter auction is up to 16 grand...


 Super Dank!!!! I refuse to miss out on the opportunity of a lifetime.

I bid my house, my bad ass bike, BOTH of my testicles and my sons first born!

Please, please let my my boat come in.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

melungeonman said:


> Been reading this thread, lots of questions. First, security. Any tips on getting these mailorder brides to be into the usa. I live in a part of the country high in mormon control. "a little bit gets ya along time in the pokey". Second payment? debit card safe? Step by step from a vet in this would be greatly appreciated.


dont be worried, use a debit card, safe address (preferably a place where you dont grow) and trusted seed banks. here's a few links to get ya started  

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Half the people in this thread is from the us. Most use debit cards,pre paid debit cards , money order, cash , moneyhram western union etc..
> if u scared buy a dog instead of seeds lol.. Seriously tho you'll be fine if u still scared get a safe addy to send it too.


wbw,i remember you tellin me the same thing way back!haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

16 grand wft do people think there geting rofl!! Its just a pack of fucking seeds! And to think someones going to fork out
For that lol just stupid!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 16 grand wft do people think there geting rofl!! Its just a pack of fucking seeds! And to think someones going to fork out
> For that lol just stupid!


oh shyt! you guys are serious????? 16g for seeds?lmao


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 16 grand wft do people think there geting rofl!! Its just a pack of fucking seeds! And to think someones going to fork out
> For that lol just stupid!


and its down to the last few hours...so the price is really gonna jump up now lol. it'll be a 50,000 dollar pack before its done. 

i hope they at least throw in some freebies


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 10, 2012)

Do yourself a huge favor. Stay the hell away from MOB. Its ok to look at the pics and dream but those pics are magic. Most of those women are just scamming. I could go on and on. Just stay away,

I would look for a strong woman in America who has a brain and worships the ground you walk on. The secret to getting them to worship you is to pick one who works, keeps a clean home, cooks great smile):

Now for the "bad" part. Pick one a little homely or with a not so hot body. She will love you eve more for looking past her bad junk and concentrating on her good attributes.. For instance she may have sexy eyes or yummy lips or (keep your fingers crossed,,,, a tight box! 



melungeonman said:


> Been reading this thread, lots of questions. First, security. Any tips on getting these mailorder brides to be into the usa. I live in a part of the country high in mormon control. "a little bit gets ya along time in the pokey". Second payment? debit card safe? Step by step from a vet in this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> wbw,i remember you tellin me the same thing way back!haha


Damn I been here ffor that long.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Do yourself a huge favor. Stay the hell away from MOB. Its ok to look at the pics and dream but those pics are magic. Most of those women are just scamming. I could go on and on. Just stay away,
> 
> I would look for a strong woman in America who has a brain and worships the ground you walk on. The secret to getting them to worship you is to pick one who works, keeps a clean home, cooks great smile):
> 
> Now for the "bad" part. Pick one a little homely or with a not so hot body. She will love you eve more for looking past her bad junk and concentrating on her good attributes.. For instance she may have sexy eyes or yummy lips or (keep your fingers crossed,,,, a tight box!


Rofl"...............!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> oh shyt! you guys are serious????? 16g for seeds?lmao


Dead serious this is the talk on damn near every cannabis forum


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

lol yeah its amusing....people must think there is this holy grail plant/strain out there that will yield pounds per branch and literally drip resin from every bud or something...

fuck man...for 16 grand i could finish remodeling my house...and hire someone to do it instead of doin it myself....just for 15 seeds? just doesnt make sense...


----------



## greengenez (Jan 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Do yourself a huge favor. Stay the hell away from MOB. Its ok to look at the pics and dream but those pics are magic. Most of those women are just scamming. I could go on and on. Just stay away,
> 
> I would look for a strong woman in America who has a brain and worships the ground you walk on. The secret to getting them to worship you is to pick one who works, keeps a clean home, cooks great smile):
> 
> Now for the "bad" part. Pick one a little homely or with a not so hot body. She will love you eve more for looking past her bad junk and concentrating on her good attributes.. For instance she may have sexy eyes or yummy lips or (keep your fingers crossed,,,, a tight box!


Out of hand..lmao


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I been here ffor that long.


lol yup, you've been here since the first page.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh shit I'm giving bad vibes because I said whitefire was a male and a hermie on canna collective.. Looks like I'm about to get banned.. Can someone say censorship so they can sell bad hermie/ male seeds rotf... I am glad I don't deal with these crooks !!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yup, you've been here since the first page.


Really damn that's cray


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

from logic :

"hello just need to confirm your $16k bid is legit

thanks."


my response : damn skippy !


his : "good luck hope you win it






i think all the other winners were cali ppl"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> from logic :
> 
> "hello just need to confirm your $16k bid is legit
> 
> ...


Guess what Gud, this just became a Bidding War!!!!! 
Its On!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 10, 2012)

The alien cut is an afghani landrace. For 16k you could fly to afhganistan and hire a terrorist to take you on a pot tour of the country.-------- I ordered blazing. Blues bbut my $$ got lost in the mail


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

im about ready to go fuck you both up and bid 20 large!..... i dotn care if i cant eat or i dotn have clothes...ill have beans!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im about ready to go fuck you both up and bid 20 large!..... i dotn care if i cant eat or i dotn have clothes...ill have beans!


Im already in for 22 stacks..... 
If want "Real" Genetics you goota be willing to shell out the Big Bucks...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im already in for 22 stacks.....
> If want "Real" Genetics you goota be willing to shell out the Big Bucks...
> View attachment 1986348


Ya guys r real lol


----------



## Banditt (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like the price has been adjusted on those alien beans. Back down to 105.00 last time I looked.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

Banditt said:


> looks like the price has been adjusted on those alien beans. Back down to 105.00 last time I looked.


Is that so?


----------



## Banditt (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Is that so?


sorry 150 not 105. Damn dyslexia. 

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/auctions/category-406.html


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

TIME OUT.

play safe !!! let's not take logic for a fool.

make sure to login, play, bid, or whatever ....via a change in IP addy : http://anonymizer.nntime.com/

you cant be to to to sure what that dude does/not know how to do.

if you're gonna bid, make sure to change your IP (i use a differenet country every time only for his site) every time you log in.

*

22 stacks? 

& fuck your momma... im in for BIG CHIPS.

so stop with that low calorie snack food.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol I see the fun has ended.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZomwVcGt0LE]http://youtu.be/ZomwVcGt0LE?hd=1[/video]
LoL.....
I had to use.. HideMyass.com to see the change in price...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

^ hahahhahhahahahahhahahahhahahhahhahahhahahhaha

one of THE best episodes ever.

"where's my money, man"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ hahahhahhahahahahhahahahhahahhahhahahhahahhaha
> 
> one of THE best episodes ever.
> 
> "where's my money, man"


Stack - g

i love that ep... LoL
Stewie is crazy man... I havent seen the last few eps.. Now i gotta watchem later.. Probably Hilarious!!!
How does Logic Know i wasn't serious about my Purchase? 
$1,333- per Bean sounds like a Steal to me.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

its over? so i just sold a kidney for nothing?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle.










You need to not do that, so I dont have liquid on my computer due to laughter.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its over? so i just sold a kidney for nothing?


We had a deal.... No Backsees!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

im glad you think its funny...im sittin here bleeding in a tub of ice, i have nothing left , im thinking of putting the pistol in my mouth, i cant belive i missed out on the deal of a lifetime....i have no need to live anymore... i cant even get drunk cuz im short a kidney

fuck my life LOL


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im glad you think its funny...im sittin here bleeding in a tub of ice, i have nothing left , im thinking of putting the pistol in my mouth, i cant belive i missed out on the deal of a lifetime....i have no need to live anymore... i cant even get drunk cuz im short a kidney
> 
> fuck my life LOL


excuse me...
A tub of ice you say???
that Motherfcker!!! I specifically said no amenities... This is what happens when you hire expatriated surgeons from the home depot parking lot... You were supposed to be dumped into the dumpster behind the Wafflehouse on route 26... I bet he even sticthed you up too.. there goes another $10bux down the drain.... 
Listen dont do anything too hasty now... Before you blow your brains out, tell me where you are... This way i can harvest some of those organs and catch the next auction....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> excuse me...
> A tub of ice you say???
> that Motherfcker!!! I specifically said no amenities... This is what happens when you hire expatriated surgeons from the home depot parking lot... You were supposed to be dumped into the dumpster behind the Wafflehouse on route 26... I bet he even sticthed you up too.. there goes another $10bux down the drain....
> Listen dont do anything too hasty now... Before you blow your brains out, tell me where you are... This way i can harvest some of those organs and catch the next auction....


 comon man, home surgery isnt easy ya know! were the fuck did you get this doctor anyways? he doest even speak english...he cant sew for shit either. i want my kidney back...i wanna live!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> comon man, home surgery isnt easy ya know! were the fuck did you get this doctor anyways? he doest even speak english...he cant sew for shit either. i want my kidney back...i wanna live!


Theres been a complication... the courier was jacked on the way to the handoff point...
Your kidney, [super long pause] is gone.....
[video=youtube_share;8of00uEVRRA]http://youtu.be/8of00uEVRRA[/video]


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> from logic :
> 
> "hello just need to confirm your $16k bid is legit
> 
> ...



I get you do not like Logic or THCFarmer but how is that good karma?

There are surely other serious people bidding and you are only screwing them over. The auction will be reset to take out the fake bids and Logic will still get paid and be unaffected by what you have done. What did you accomplish and how did you help other people out by doing that?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Theres been a complication... the courier was jacked on the way to the handoff point...
> Your kidney, [super long pause] is gone.....
> [video=youtube_share;8of00uEVRRA]http://youtu.be/8of00uEVRRA[/video]


 i jus coughed up my whole toke cuz of this LOL dramatic hamster rules!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus coughed up my whole toke cuz of this LOL dramatic hamster rules!


lol...
Im sober, sick, and at work.... And when i saw that "Dramatic hamster" i still "LoL"....haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> I get you do not like Logic or THCFarmer but how is that good karma?
> 
> There are surely other serious people bidding and you are only screwing them over. The auction will be reset to take out the fake bids and Logic will still get paid and be unaffected by what you have done. What did you accomplish and how did you help other people out by doing that?


Hey what's up logic


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> lol...
> Im sober, sick, and at work.... And when i saw that "Dramatic hamster" i still "LoL"....haha


 work sucks ... jus leave lol

yea dramatic hamster has lotsa vids if you look.....its all the same pose but in diff backgrounds lmao.....try to find the austin powers one


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey what's up logic


Sorry, no.

You call logic a sensor and I voice an opinion of my own and now you call me Logic, you're as bad as him. Do you really think he would take the time to come on here under a different name and voice his opinion in a calm respectful manner like I have done?

I wouldn't send my money there either but I enjoy the forums and I see no sense in screwing with an auction for a personal vendetta.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> Sorry, no.
> 
> You call logic a sensor and I voice an opinion of my own and now you call me Logic. Do you really think he would take the time to come on here under a different name and voice his opinion in a calm respectful manner like I have done?
> 
> I wouldn't send my money there either but I enjoy the forums and I see no sense in screwing with an auction for a personal vendetta.


I called logic a censor????

Yes I do think he would take the time to come under a different name and sneak with a respectful manne.

I understand your point about the forum vendetta stuff, But I'm not bidding I don't care. 

The reason why I did suspect u as logic because u only had 6 posts all from today about the auction. Oh and u registered today.. But if u r not logic then excuse me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just saw that Dr. Evil Hamster Vid....LoL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 10, 2012)

subcool said:


> Logic is a liar, a thief, has serious security issues, and is deff on my top 100 bad people in the industry
> Sub


This is why I've never spent a dime at the Farm.


----------



## melungeonman (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks wyteberrywidow! 
been seeing mixed feelings about attitude seeds whats your opinion of them?


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I called logic a censor????
> 
> Yes I do think he would take the time to come under a different name and sneak with a respectful manne.
> 
> ...


Ok, that's understandable. Though I disagree that he would show restraint in his comments on here. Logic views this site and others as being beneath him and his site.

Must have confused someone else on here calling him a censor, sorry, but trying to say that I am someone without a valid opinion is a form of censorship and devalues what I have to say.

I came upon this thread researching Alien Genetics and I look forward to getting some of his stuff in my garden. Gotta research before you buy, same as I did with THCfarmer and saw all the bad reviews and decided to not order from them but that doesn't mean I have to stay away from the forum and all the nice, respectful, and helpful members that have a lot of information to share on all aspects of this plant.

To me it is juvenile to to go on a site and start drama for other people and interfere with what they believe in and what they are trying to accomplish for themselves, over your own problem. Go ahead and say what you want all day about whoever but fake bids, that guy needs to grow up and move on.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

melungeonman said:


> Thanks wyteberrywidow!
> been seeing mixed feelings about attitude seeds whats your opinion of them?


Attitude is legit. Your order will show up in one to two weeks depending on where you live and you can get guaranteed shipping so if customs grabs it they send out another replacement order. Huge selection too.

I have had 5 orders go flawless in the last couple years from them.

Don't forget the 10% discount code: 420

And if you can time it right every first weekend of the month they give out extra freebies with every order.

Only problem is that most of the strains you will want are most likely sold out.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;qlYLKSJBDzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlYLKSJBDzM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> I get you do not like Logic or THCFarmer but how is that good karma?
> 
> There are surely other serious people bidding and you are only screwing them over. The auction will be reset to take out the fake bids and Logic will still get paid and be unaffected by what you have done. What did you accomplish and how did you help other people out by doing that?


gudkarma is an internet name ...kinda like logic ...or "hazehead"

& i hear logic uses 'tude freebies in the genetic garbage he calls his seed. dinafem now renamed chem sister , eskimo kush , and swallow nut butter.

odd i'm banned already. 

and i didnt even get to tender a better offer for said beans.
how humiliating.

good sir... sipping on my earl grey, twisting my white handlebar moustache, & in my best stuffy english voice ...i challenge you to a duel.

ahem... did i mention ...divine genetics is total untested shwag gear.

cough.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

we need an old preist and a young priest in this thread today lol


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I only had problems with the sour og going hermie on me from Cali conn. but everything else was either straight male or female. I'm not saying that u won't find a hermie in his gear. But I really didn't see much herms from the regs but I saw a shitload of males.
> My piss off was that whitefire going hermie.. Seems like raskal is on vaca or just ignoring me. I sent the guy 2 messages and posted a thread at his help desk


im kinda glad i was financially hurting when OGR was all the craze because im sure i woulda spent too much on those. i wont touch fem seeds when possible, but sometimes cant be avoided. however i have zero CC fem'd gear, and ive had great luck with the Tahoes (as far as great smoke, no herm/auto, and a fair F/M ratio). as for the Blackwater, i have noticed more males than females, but one of the males is a lovely stud that lives in my mother room with a clear bag over him cause i dont trust him fully around my moms.

and sorry to hear about WiFi herm'ing on you. big surprise there were no threads on the farm about that, eh?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

what kinda life is living inside a bag , a body condom , a pollen shield?

*havent* you see "boy in the bubble"?

sniffle.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

melungeonman said:


> Been reading this thread, lots of questions. First, security. Any tips on getting these mailorder brides to be into the usa. I live in a part of the country high in mormon control. "a little bit gets ya along time in the pokey". Second payment? debit card safe? Step by step from a vet in this would be greatly appreciated.


Attitude delivers world wide. just go with stealth shipping and they guarantee your package. debit card is fine as long as your allowed to make international purchases


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what kinda life is living inside a bag , a body condom , a pollen shield?
> 
> *havent* you see "boy in the bubble"?
> 
> sniffle.


LOL!

dont worry, as soon as i'm convinced he wont nut all over my moms, i promise to free him from his bubble


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

and lastly, The White S2 aka NightmareKush is now sold out at the tude, hope u grabbed it if u wanted it


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 10, 2012)

JCashman said:


> and lastly, The White S2 aka NightmareKush is now sold out at the tude, hope u grabbed it if u wanted it



Oh i got mine..........


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

og graze : eugenics genetics


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh i got mine..........


luckily i didnt wait too long either, grabbed mine on saturday along with a pack of Bodhi's Dank Sinatra


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

update

View attachment 1986961View attachment 1986962View attachment 1986963View attachment 1986970View attachment 1986971View attachment 1986972View attachment 1986974View attachment 1986975View attachment 1986976


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> update
> 
> View attachment 1986961View attachment 1986962View attachment 1986963View attachment 1986970View attachment 1986971View attachment 1986972View attachment 1986974View attachment 1986975View attachment 1986976


Did you build this setup?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Did you build this setup?


No I bought it, its cheaper that way and you get experts that know what they are doing when building a cab. i came fully installed all i had to do was germinate the seeds and add nutrients.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

next time i'd like to see the entire root mass.

is it tight? like a solid mass? can you pull it out ...and then get it back in?

that's what she said.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> next time i'd like to see the entire root mass.
> 
> is it tight? like a solid mass? can you pull it out ...and then get it back in?
> 
> that's what she said.


I can't pull the big one all the way out or it will touch the light but the other I probably could. i use hygrozyme and oxy blast to keep them healthy and it works. "thats what she said"


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all!

Since I'm disqualified from using these on the 12/12 thread(The heri likes a gradual reduction so everything is on 14), just thought I'd share a quick pic update

-The 2 babies are Peak BC Nor L.
-The far one is a Sannie Freebie...jackberry/KO Kush
-The 2 in front to the right are Peak BC Sweet Skunk
-And the larger 2 on left are Sannies herijuana.

The Sannies gear is already giving off odor, and I think I'll top them b/c the strain does stretch. I am supplementing Mr. Sun with 42W 6500K CFL's that I simply keep adding as they grow.

Peace !


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> gudkarma is an internet name ...kinda like logic ...or "hazehead"
> 
> & i hear logic uses 'tude freebies in the genetic garbage he calls his seed. DNA now renamed chem sister , eskimo kush , and swallow nut butter.
> 
> ...


You seem confused there bro.

Say whatever you want about logic and his divine genetics. I'm not about to disagree or back him up.

The auction is not for his genetics. It is an auction from Alien Genetics and what you do affects other people besides Logic, in fact it really doesn't matter to him in any real way, you are actually giving him more fuel for his fire to censor and ban people.

I was not addressing anything to do with Logic or his genetics but your own actions that are childish.

Your post here only further shows your immaturity.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn, does Logic have to come up in every thread now?...I don't like the douchenozzle either but

LOL


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Since I'm disqualified from using these on the 12/12 thread(The heri likes a gradual reduction so everything is on 14), just thought I'd share a quick pic update
> 
> ...


Looks good buddy


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I can't pull the big one all the way out or it will touch the light but the other I probably could. i use hygrozyme and oxy blast to keep them healthy and it works. "thats what she said"


some of you, not just this guy.can also update your fucking grow in a grow journal. not every few days here. and also go suck a fat donkey dick.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> some of you, not just this guy.can also update your fucking grow in a grow journal. not every few days here. and also go suck a fat donkey dick.


whats with the attitude asshole, go fuck your self you wanna be. i didn't know you ran this site. you have some ballz for sure. Im nothing but positive but dick heads like you ruin it for me.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

good. go away. this thread went to shit over the last week. and you are part of it.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> whats with the attitude asshole, go fuck your self you wanna be. i didn't know you ran this site. you have some ballz for sure. Im nothing but positive but dick heads like you ruin it for me.


trolling trolling trolling!!!!! go hide under a bridge!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> good. go away. this thread went to shit over the last week. and you are part of it.


really and why is that. what is the problem with showing my grow? why are you so hostile and im not going anywhere!


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> really and why is that. what is the problem with showing my grow? why are you so hostile and im not going anywhere!


cause you smell like a dirty WOP? LOL.

if trolls can do what they want on this site and get away with it. so can I.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> trolling trolling trolling!!!!! go hide under a bridge!


WTF do you mean by trolling? Im just trying to get advice and show what I have. How does that make this thread go to shit? You have a bad attitude and should be band from this thread!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> cause you smell like a dirty WOP? LOL.
> 
> if trolls can do what they want on this site and get away with it. so can I.


well you immature dumb ass I'm Irish and you have serious problems.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> cause you smell like a dirty WOP? LOL.
> 
> if trolls can do what they want on this site and get away with it. so can I.


I've never seen you on this site so go away asshole!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> gudkarma is an internet name ...kinda like logic ...or "hazehead"
> 
> & i hear logic uses 'tude freebies in the genetic garbage he calls his seed. DNA now renamed chem sister , eskimo kush , and swallow nut butter.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;oVXaHEfv9to]http://youtu.be/oVXaHEfv9to?t=59s[/video]
(was suppose to start at 60seconds)


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I've never seen you on this site so go away asshole!


I'm gonna do hit this lemon skunk to forget about your pessimism and get back to being positive.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> some of you, not just this guy.can also update your fucking grow in a grow journal. not every few days here. and also go suck a fat donkey dick.


If you're referring to me, I rarely update anything I grow...but thanks for fucking up the thread.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

What up lax? Good to see u back


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If you're referring to me, I rarely update anything I grow...but thanks for fucking up the thread.


Im not referring to you and I'm not fucking up the thread, WTF is wrong with you people.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Since I'm disqualified from using these on the 12/12 thread(The heri likes a gradual reduction so everything is on 14), just thought I'd share a quick pic update
> 
> ...


those are all lookin good Sunbiz....the Skunk likes to stretch her legs out to especialy if you got the thinner leafed one...they do good topped to. I got soem Kushberry and Skunk Kush in veg right now, the Skunkush is beastly , the Skunk pheno is tall , i topped em all a few days ago to make bushes.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> those are all lookin good Sunbiz....the Skunk likes to stretch her legs out to especialy if you got the thinner leafed one...they do good topped to. I got soem Kushberry and Skunk Kush in veg right now, the Skunkush is beastly , the Skunk pheno is tall , i topped em all a few days ago to make bushes.


TY,

Those NL beans I thought I screwed-up broke soil anyways. Now if only I could talk MJ into getting a credit card modem. I want to order again, but after the mail screw-up I'm afraid to.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

what's oxy blast? who makkes it?

maybe the research hobbit will tell us?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> TY,
> 
> Those NL beans I thought I screwed-up broke soil anyways. Now if only I could talk MJ into getting a credit card modem. I want to order again, but after the mail screw-up I'm afraid to.


 haha bullet proof lil beans ... you could try, but hes pretty old skewl lol... i know a couple people that wont order from there or hemp depot cuz they dont take em either.

im about to snap some pix of the KB and SK in a min, ill update my journal if you wanna stop by to have a look see


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> You seem confused there bro.Say whatever you want about logic and his divine genetics. I'm not about to disagree or back him up.The auction is not for his genetics. It is an auction from Alien Genetics and what you do affects other people besides Logic, in fact it really doesn't matter to him in any real way, you are actually giving him more fuel for his fire to censor and ban people.I was not addressing anything to do with Logic or his genetics but your own actions that are childish.Your post here only further shows your immaturity.


hahahahahhahahahahahahhaha.
first, you dont know anytthing about how auctions are done on thcfarmer... do you? i do.

i know the enitre deal... how pseudo logic gets the beans, how the back dealing is done, how they're packaged, what his mark up is, and even google maped the pueblo (in relationship to zaragosa) & post office he uses... just in case it was near my homies house.

wouldn't it be funny, if from many many many miles (or should we say kilometers) away logic caught a punch in the jaw from me? i was hoping but no such luck.

do you even know the dude's history? since you worship ...so break me down some highlights.
hmmmmmmmmm. 

second, its really no big deal for your lord and savior, false logic, to reset the auction. 

& there are no legitmate "fees" on thcfarmer ... now that my douche-y mcfriend is immature.

auction complications? could you even explain in any way that would satisfy me how that could be? 

if anything, my randy behavoir gives peeps involved a moment of clarity. how about that? good enough for you?

third, and most important in this equation you jizz stain, i've actually done biz with that little prick.

so TOTALLY embracing my immaturity ====> fuck you !


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what's oxy blast? who makkes it?
> 
> maybe the research hobbit will tell us?


Its just H202....

And MJD its Killing all your Microbials....

Heisenberg's Bennie Tea thread....

Done...
OxyBlast is for conditioning wellwater for livestock...
So it isnt 100% H202...
It has a load of stabilizers and other chemicals added to it:
I chopped up some sentences and pieced them together...
*"Oxy* *Blast* can provide additional benefits when required. For the best dairy, beef, hog, and poultry products, all livestock need an ongoing adequate supply of fresh, nutritional drinking water. This stabilization allows our product to work even more effectively & efficiently which enables our product to perform better and for much longer to treat all kinds of water conditions. *Oxy Blast* has over TEN TIMES more vitality than quality hydrogen peroxide alone (as proven in recent lab tests). reducing many of the problems associated with well-water including: dissolved ferrous iron, iron, slime, manganese, hydrogen sulphide and other trace elements that reduce livestock water consumption."
Your plants need the manganese, and the random "trace elements" that the oxy blast Houdini'd away...
Regular "Pure" H202 is probably better...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Im not referring to you and I'm not fucking up the thread, WTF is wrong with you people.


L2Read

he quoted laxfiz, hes obviously not referring to you. 

and if somebody annoys the piss out of you, i'm pretty sure theres an ignore option, so you wont even have to see their posts


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> well you immature dumb ass I'm Irish and you have serious problems.


id rather be a WOP then scum of the earth.

If you read any other page (but you wouldnt cause your a fucking troll, then you would know Ive been on this thread for a little while, but not that long...) I read ever page before I posted shit... you just post retarded stuff, and try to make up someshit that you are pro. 

Mick mick mick Mick mick mick Mick mick mick Mick mick mick Mick mick mickMick mick mickMick mick mickMick mick mickMick mick mickMick mick mickMick mick mickMick mick mick. and paddy.



> if somebody annoys the piss out of you, i'm pretty sure theres an ignore option, so you wont even have to see their posts


I ignored just now  thanks for reminderand


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> id rather be a WOP then scum of the earth.
> 
> If you read any other page (but you wouldnt cause your a fucking troll, then you would know Ive been on this thread for a little while, but not that long...) I read ever page before I posted shit... you just post retarded stuff, and try to make up someshit that you are pro.
> 
> ...


funny im about to do the same thing


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

what's wrong with jenks? 

anybody who posts pics... and we all love that ...is okay with me.

he obviously grows... and we all love that too.

just saying.

old beef?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

*CannaVenture
*Jazz Berry Jam Sin DieselMothers Mix*Cali Connection*
Deadhead OGLarryOGMixed pack*Breeders Choice*
Anesthesia Chocolate RainChoclate mix*TGA*
VoidApollo13bx(1)Apollo13bx(2)QleanerSpacebombVortexAce of SpadesPlushberryCheeseQuakePandoras BoxJTR*Karma Genetics
*the White OG v 2.0*Trichrome Jungle*Shambala Kush*Hazeman*
Fugu KushRocky Mountain HighEscapedWhte GapesG13bx2*Blazing Pistelors*
POW x Aww*Gage Green*
Pepe La DankLemonStomperCandy DropLeia OGLeia OG(2)BurgandySun MaidenPepe La Chem*DNA *
Cataract KushChocolopeL.A. Confidential*Bodhi Seeds*
Blue TaraIsacc HazeStar Child*House of Funk*
Arctic FalloutGreen Python*AlphaKronik*
Bubba LoveSuperBOmbSnowdawg bxbandana*Mr Nice*
Medicine ManMango HazeOrtegaBlack WidowAngel Heart*Mosca*
c99bx1sweettooth*Homeade*
mango haze x ortegamedicine man x ortegablack widow x ortegabluedream x crimea bluepurple elephant x crimea bluebluedream x vortex



CMT, i droll over your collection everyday. Ill lick your vag for you.   Im just getting started compared to you. Only been collecting for about few years now.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 10, 2012)

nice collection you have there.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 10, 2012)

So do you sell single seeds,or just packs?  jk man!!! Nice selection


----------



## JCashman (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what's wrong with jenks?
> 
> old beef?


i dunno if your talking to me, but i wasn't referring to Jenks 

personally i like when people include a few pics. i mean if others hate it, then they don't have to click on them


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Semi updated list....

NIRVANA:
NORTHERN LIGHTS - FEM
AK-48 &#8211; FEM

SATIVA FIEND:
HIGHLAND THAI &#8211; REG

JAWS GEAR:
WHITE BANNANA KUSH &#8211; REG
CABANA BUD &#8211; REG

SNOWHIGH SEEDS:
BLUEBERRY BLAST - REG

TGA SUBCOOL:
JILLY BEAN - REG
QUERKLE - REG
APOLLO 13-BX - REG
SPACE QUEEN - REG

NEXT GENERATION:
GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL - FEM

DYNASTY SEEDS:
DRIZELLA - REG
KF F2 X SQ F3 - REG
CARAMEL COUGH - REG
COSMIC BRAIN 2011 - REG
MS. UNIVERSE - REG
CARAMEL CANDY KUSH - REG
CRITICAL MASS F3 - REG
MT. HOOD HUCKLEBERRY - REG

DINAFEM:
HAZE AUTO - FEM
SANTA SATIVA - FEM
DIESEL - FEM
BLUE HASH - FEM
WHITE WIDOW - FEM
OG AMNESIA - FEM
POWER KUSH - FEM

GAGE GREEN GENETICS:
LEIA OG - REG
THE FORGE - REG
BURGUNDY - REG
SUN MAIDEN - REG

HYBRIDS FROM HELL:
HASH VIRUS - REG

HAZEMAN:
ESCAPED - REG
ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH - REG
TRIPLE XXX - REG
G-13 BX - REG

BROTHER MONK:
BROTHER GRIMM C99 F4 - REG

HOT HOUSE FLOWER:
TRAINWRECK IBL - REG
BLACK HAZE &#8211; REG
SOUL FRUIT &#8211; REG
KACHINA &#8211; REG

ALPHAKRONIK GENES:
BANDANA - REG
SIN CITY KUSH - REG

PARADISE SEEDS:
ACID - FEM
NEBULA - FEM
MAGIC BUD - FEM
SHEHEREZADE - FEM

TCVG:
GENERIC WEED - REG
HOMEWRECKER V1 - REG
ASSHAT - REG
CALL GIRL - REG
SHIT MIX '09 - REG
'78 SKUNK - REG
'78 SKUNK X GORILLA GRAPE - REG

BODHI SEEDS:
ELF SNACK - REG
STAR CHILD - REG
APOLLO 11 F3 (GENIUS PHENO) - REG
BIG SUR HOLY BUD - REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS (SS X TOK, SS X SD) - REG

CANNAVENTURE:
MOTHERS MIX (UNLABELED) &#8211; REG
MOTHERS MIX (ECSD, HOG, LEMON SKUNK, 98 BUBBA) - REG
EAST COAST ROAYAL DIESEL - REG
PURPLE BERRY BX - REG

RESERVA PRIVADA:
CONFIDENTIAL CHEESE - FEM

SWEET SEEDS:
DOUBLE WHITE - FEM

BARNEY'S FARM:
PINEAPPLE CHUNK - FEM

MR. NICE:
ASH - REG
CRITICAL HAZE - REG
CRITICAL MASS - REG

DANK HOUSE SEEDS:
ALIEN FIRE - REG
FIRE OG F2 - REG

SANNIE:
KF F3 - REG
NYCD F3 - REG

[email protected]:
CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
SANTA MARTA GOLD X CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
SHIVA - FEM
SHIVA X CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
AMNESIA HAZE X SHIVA - FEM

HEATH ROBINSON:
BLACK ROSE - REG

UK CHEESEHEAD:
NIGHTMARE KUSH A.K.A. "THE WHITE" S2'S - FEM

LEPRECHAUN SEEDS:
KLONDIKE - REG
GRAVE DIGGER - REG

SAMSARA:
S.C.S. - FEM
EL ALQUIMISTA - FEM

G13 LABS:
PURPLE HAZE - FEM
AUTO AK - FEM

CH9:
HUMBOLDT - FEM
AROMA - FEM
AFGHAN HAZE 33 - FEM

IMMORTAL FLOWER:
PRE-98 BUBBA BX - REG
HEADBAND BX - REG
JAFFA CAKES - REG

ILLUMINATI:
IRUKANDJI &#8211; FEM

SATIVA DIVA:
LAMBS BREAD - REG
CHEMICAL NIGHTMARE - REG

K.O.S.:
SHISH_99 - REG

SURE FIRE SEEDS:
FIRESTARTER - FEM
CHEESEY JONES - FEM

CONNOISSEUR GENETICS:
GRATEFUL CASEY - FEM
CHEESEDOG &#8211; REG

RANDOM:
MALAWI GOLD - REG
LARRY OG S1 - FEM
BAGSEED (INDY DOM) - REG
BAGSEED (SATIVA DOM) - REG
UNKOWN SEED - N/A
RQ - ROYAL DWARF - FEM
KALI MIST X ARJANS - REG
ALIEN DAWG BX-1 - REG
AK X MISTY &#8211; REG
SWAZI F2 - REG
GHS - KALISHNOKOVA - FEM
SOUR D X OG KUSH X MALAWI GOLD X CHEESY SMURF - REG
CHEESE X HAZE F2 - REG
INIDANA BUBBLEGUM &#8211; REG
&#8217;97-&#8217;98 GHS CO. SSH X C99 (100 DAY PHENO) &#8211; FEM
G13 HAZE X NYCD &#8211; REG
PABLO CHEESE F2 - REG


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what's oxy blast? who makkes it?
> 
> maybe the research hobbit will tell us?


oxy blast is 10% hrydrogen preoxide, meaning it kills all the bacteria in your system and doesn't effect any nutes and when it dissipates it turnes into oxygen and water thus making your water more saturated with oxy.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> id rather be a WOP then scum of the earth.
> 
> If you read any other page (but you wouldnt cause your a fucking troll, then you would know Ive been on this thread for a little while, but not that long...) I read ever page before I posted shit... you just post retarded stuff, and try to make up someshit that you are pro.
> 
> ...


know why do i pretend I am pro, but im done with you and peace from here on out brotha.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Semi updated list....
> 
> NIRVANA:
> NORTHERN LIGHTS - FEM
> ...


Love the TGA selection


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

10%.

yawn.

i use 29%.

less = more


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Love the TGA selection


You should see CMT's TGA/TGA TEAM CANADA list.....
Its Fuckin Ridiculous...... Perhaps RiDonKeYLips...
LoL... Camp OnaWana...



gudkarma said:


> 10%.
> 
> yawn.
> 
> ...


Yah i use the 
NutriLife 29% H202 for PlantLife


Clepter MythBusting on OG


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You should see CMT's TGA/TGA TEAM CANADA list.....
> Its Fuckin Ridiculous...... Perhaps RiDonKeYLips...
> LoL... Camp OnaWana...




Roflcopter has landed, camp onawana!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

The shoreline used to be the best smelling plant in my garden. But the aos is crushing everything else in the smellarific department.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

So it's says that logic knows about the fakes in this thread? I wonder if their is someone going back or did he come and be a phony??

Oh well who cares. I wasn't bidding and from now on my mouth is shut about anything not related to us seed hoarders


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

there's a gnark.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

I fucking hate rats.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> The shoreline used to be the best smelling plant in my garden. But the aos is crushing everything else in the smellarific department.


Yeah that black cherry soda is killer. Wish I could get my hands on that. I probly wouldn't ever smoke anything else.------gud I pic'd ya


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahahahhahahahahahahhaha.
> first, you dont know anytthing about how auctions are done on thcfarmer... do you? i do.
> 
> i know the enitre deal... how pseudo logic gets the beans, how the back dealing is done, how they're packaged, what his mark up is, and even google maped the pueblo (in relationship to zaragosa) & post office he uses... just in case it was near my homies house.
> ...


Wow.

Not quite sure what to say to you since you can't seem to read.

You are still talking about logic when I said, "* I'm not about to disagree or back him up."*

Also from a previous post of mine, "* Gotta research before you buy, same as I did with THCfarmer and saw all the bad reviews and decided to not order from them"*


So, why are you still yelling about Logic?, you are the only one here talking about him.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone who would snitch to logic or has any respect for him WHATSOEVER has no idea who logic really is, and the things he's done to ppl.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

@hazedhead we know theres a narc in the thread but your the only new member here hmm makes me wonder


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

fuck off hazehead... 

im 100% certain YOU are the one who came into this thread pandering in the name of decency to logic.

go back to the farm dude.


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, I chimed in representing the people that had put real money down on those seeds from Alien Genetics and voiced an opinion that you were out of line by interfering.

I never once said any praise or a single nice word about logic.

And no I wouldn't bother to pm him about anything, as I don't care how he runs his site, I don't send him my money.

A narc? Does it take a genius to figure out that a bid of $20k might be suspect? And I bet you didn't even have any posts on your account. He should have known and nixed the bid to begin with if it hadn't been for the $$$ in his eyes. 

Must you all really cuss me out and tell me to leave for posting a respectful opinion? 

Why don't you do like logic and ban me for not kissing your ass.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 10, 2012)

Bullshit holds up progress!
This thread is on point if you dont like it then >>>


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Bullshit holds up progress!
> This thread is on point if you dont like it then >>>


Thanks for backing me up.

No need to place fake bullshit bids and hold up progress for others.

And no reason to throw out hateful posts full of curse words.

Or to bash on someone that no one else is talking about.

Right on *smokeymcpotz!*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> Thanks for backing me up.
> 
> No need to place fake bullshit bids and hold up progress for others.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood him.....
Or did you do that on purpose?


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, I see it now....

I thought he agreed that all these people are holding up progress.

I voiced one opinion, kept it civil and I doubt I am the first to do such in this thread.

But such a negative response all around, and my words are taken out of context and misread.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> Thanks for backing me up.
> 
> No need to place fake bullshit bids and hold up progress for others.
> 
> ...


LOL????? I dont give a shit about fake bids i think GK is funny... Just shut the fuck up bout it in here! he is gonna do what he wants im sure!


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

RIU stasi on the scene. 

Disagree and you gotta hush up, huh?


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all...

Gonna get back on track if I can...

I just want to say that I've not been posting much here, but I have been lurking. And I've been growing. So, for the little old lady who showed up here without even bag seed to start with, nor a clue, here's where I am now.

MY COLLECTION:

*Barney's Farm
*8-Ball Kush
Pineapple Chunk

*Dinafem
*Amnesia
Critical Automatic
Moby Dick
OG Kush

*G13
*Blueberry Gum
Hypnotic
Purple Haze

*Emerald Triangle
*Bubba 76

*Female Seeds
*Bubblegummer

*GHS
*Chemdog

*Sweet Seeds*
Flashback #2 (Flo x WW)

*Delicious Seeds
*Fruity Chronic Juice
*
TGA
*Jacks Cleaner 2

*TH Seeds*
MK Ultra

*World of Seeds
*Northern Lights/Big Bud
Strawberry Blue
Yumbolt 47

*Cannaventure
*Pablo Cheese

*Breeders Boutique
*Psycho Killer

*DNA Genetics
*Sharksbreath

*Eva Seeds*
Veneno (poison)

*Nirvana
*Wonder Woman

*Don't Know
*Big Bomb
Bubblebomb
Moroccan Hashplant

AND
I just harvested my very first "sample". What do you think? This is the Red Cherry Berry
View attachment 1987530


----------



## hazedhead (Jan 10, 2012)

Thats a nice collection if thats your first harvest!

I wouldnt pass on a bowl of that one.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 10, 2012)

Bluejeans you have about 27 strains id like to hear smoke reports for. lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey smokey!!! Yeah, I can't wait to pop some new babies!!!! I've got a full harvest coming in the next couple of weeks, then I'm gonna start trying to go perpetual, popping a couple every couple of weeks. 

I'm still after my goal to grow 100 strains...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Gonna get back on track if I can...
> 
> ...


Awesome BJ.....
I dont think Pablo Cheese is a CannaVenture strain though....
Cannaseur with BCO has one....


Hows the Smoke????????


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> Thats a nice collection if thats your first harvest!
> 
> I wouldnt pass on a bowl of that one.


Thanks! I quick dried that (bad etiquette, I know) and it is pretty decent! She will be awesome with a full on cure.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Awesome BJ.....
> I dont think Pablo Cheese is a CannaVenture strain though....
> Cannaseur with BCO has one....
> 
> ...


Yep, you're right on the Pablo...my bad, I sat there, looked at it, and typed it wrong anyway. The smoke is obviously effective LOL.

The taste is a little harsh cuz I quick dried it, but it has a nice sweet taste on the exhale and the potency is spot on.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Yep, you're right on the Pablo...my bad, I sat there, looked at it, and typed it wrong anyway. The smoke is obviously effective LOL.
> 
> The taste is a little harsh cuz I quick dried it, but it has a nice sweet taste on the exhale and the potency is spot on.


You should hook up a second trailer to urs.. and use it only for Growin....
100 strains = No time!!!!!
LoL....

(not a very smart idea, in reality.... but cool nonetheless)


Case In Point....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> I'm still after my goal to grow 100 strains...


that is a great goal.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

I want to see one of those growbots in person. 

What percent amber do u guys harvest at?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good bluejeans and a good start to your collection


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I want to see one of those growbots in person.
> 
> What percent amber do u guys harvest at?


Me 2, the ones that inject nutrients and ph automatically, and you can adjust it from your cell phone and stuff..
You can even see your whole setup from anywhere in the world.. 
It depends on the strain.... (the non answer-answer...LoL)

Had to buy Mosquito Bits (broken up dunks, just makes more sense) online... Damn Seasonal Merchandising...
Bought a bunch of Yellow Stickies while i was at it...

I harvest diff. every time i guess is what im saying....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yeah and I don't just hate rats I hate fungus gnats too


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

hazedhead said:


> Thanks for backing me up.
> 
> No need to place fake bullshit bids and hold up progress for others.
> 
> ...



holy ish dude.

who are you the civility police? the thcfarm police? the internet canna cops? 

holding up progress? you're joking right? 

back you up? hahahahha. did you not come into this thread talking smack from the door?

logic is a thief who's stolen $1000s upon $1000s of dollars from people & if i want to fuck with him ...imma do it all day. 

& listen here fucker, if i want to place bids, place bids and bail, call you out, make jokes, talk about the cheese under my nuts, or anything else ... imma do it all day. 

if that alien shwag is so bomb, & so precious, why not put it on a legit auction site... like suerbidz? and there's something odd about the raskal & logic pre-order fiasco & this alien tech auction.

cant put my green thumb on it just yet.

if you're so righteous & concerned, why not post around the farm asking about all these missing shipments to false logic. go ahead snoopy do some detective work.

i bet you've never dont shit for anybody. yet, you have a mouth full of pubic hair & snarky comments.

me... there's countless people running gear i gave away, cuts, elite clones, superb beans, nutes, bulbs, you name it.

remember this , i've done more for the "community" than you & logic combined.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

fungus gnats are the worst. 

if you dont control them... their larva ruin & take over too.

let me advise right now : go gnats = garbage


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

Gud I'm still thinking that shoreline is gonna be done early. What percent amber did you take her at

And fungus gnats are the Worst.but they do fuckin suck


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

and agreed+ 

snitches should get a bullet in the head.

i loath a gnark.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

last one, i took her very amber... more than 50%

before that, early ...maybe 5%

i like it "more ripe".

smoking it now  yum!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 10, 2012)

I checked her today she's about done I think. I'm gonna check her again this weekend.Saturday will be eight weeks.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 10, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> LOL????? I dont give a shit about fake bids i think GK is funny... Just shut the fuck up bout it in here! he is gonna do what he wants im sure!



agreed.

wish trolls would stfu and go bother other ppl like in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/stonable-quotables/501916-philosophy-jesus.html#post6909316



im sure theres prolly folks in there that'd love and accept them for the trolls that they are. jesus loves logic too. amen.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

really 8? 
man ever since i "lost" my notebook i have no clue about any plant details of the last 8 to 10 weeks. 

the shoreline just harvested here went 10 weeks ...but it was like i noted at least 50% amber & swollen to the max.


put another shoreline down today... so imma grab a calander for the lab this week & keep track.

im think given your data and mine ... 9 weeks is just right.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 10, 2012)

whats the skinny on this shoreline I hear so much about? lineage?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 10, 2012)

One new member hops into the thread on his first day and his only posts are regarding logic and the ridiculous auction he has going on? If haze/logic was in prison he would be gud's bitch. Welcome to RIU, now GTFO


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 10, 2012)

lol lilbsdad. u tell em.



i remember being new too. but im pretty sure I wasn't so arrogant and posting flames and opinions of stuff I knew little to nothing about. it took me a while to earn that priviledge.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 10, 2012)

Texas Clone Only, Unknown Skunk... is that it...



Took me a half hour+ too load the damn things...LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> One new member hops into the thread on his first day and his only posts are regarding logic and the ridiculous auction he has going on? If haze/logic was in prison he would be gud's bitch. Welcome to RIU, now GTFO


Funny thing is hen he came in with the first post he had 6. So I checked them and behold every post is about the farms auction. Either he is logic, a fan of logic from the farm or just someone that happens to join Rollitup the same day that people in this thread are bidding on it.. What a coincedence! It's a conspiracy Watson!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 10, 2012)

not my bitch , i dont swing like that.

maybe a human footstool so i could get to the top bunk easier.

logic... id probably choke the life from him just so i could get some solitary.

no matter what, i'd be slapping them both around simply for general principal.

*

houston shoreline , clone only : grown in houston area since the early 80s, road skill skunk, very sweet smelling, average yield. skunky structure, fast cloner

the genetics aren't known but she has (imo) some resemblence to durban poison.

my cut is from the houston/galviston area & given to me by a fine texas farmer.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 10, 2012)

new order: Space Bubba, Grape Head, Alien Fire, Asshat.

ill be running the Grape Head first, probably asap. Sounds delicious. 

Whoever lost some $$ in thread to cz recently(I forget who). Save up for a couple packs and do western union is a great option. It is a big relief to not worry about it getting there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> new order: Space Bubba, Grape Head, Alien Fire, Asshat.
> 
> ill be running the Grape Head first, probably asap. Sounds delicious.
> 
> Whoever lost some $$ in thread to cz recently(I forget who). Save up for a couple packs and do western union is a great option. It is a big relief to not worry about it getting there.


I think it was last wood. Western union works best tbh.. Might be a fee but it's worth it.. That's how I do my orders from cz.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahn is that from an eyeclops? i wanna dig mine out now lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just got my testers in the mail so il be geting all the goodies to set it up  today! And later il start the new thread!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just got my testers in the mail so il be geting all the goodies to set it up  today! And later il start the new thread!



Word , my mendo mantage f2's will be in testing any day now as well! should be interesting.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

This looks like a decent place to ask this question, since i got a lot of strain hunters in here. 
What is the rarity of purple trichs?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 11, 2012)

how does one check purple trichs??


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you mean?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> how does one check purple trichs??


Im wondering the same thing? Hey bill can you post a pic of them!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just got my testers in the mail so il be geting all the goodies to set it up  today! And later il start the new thread!


Nice!!! There is alot of fire coming man.. Everybody will be happy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im wondering the same thing? Hey bill can you post a pic of them!


Only cause you asked


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dam bro thats super sick lol not shure about it being rare but dam!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam bro thats super sick lol not shure about it being rare but dam!


Ok, rephrasing my question, how common is it? lol.

Btw this is 3.5 weeks into flower. Not at the end when trichs would be amber...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I have ran a ton of strains and been in the game for a grip! And poped a bunch of seeds looking for the
Holy grail purple strain and no luck  most purp i have seen has normal trichs, but green bud with purp trichs
Id say its real rare and not commom


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well I have ran a ton of strains and been in the game for a grip! And poped a bunch of seeds looking for the
> Holy grail purple strain and no luck  most purp i have seen has normal trichs, but green bud with purp trichs
> Id say its real rare and not commom


Yeah man, i have had strains with black leaves, green buds and orange hairs, purple buds with orange hairs, all kinds of crazy colorations, but never seen colored trich heads before. Searching google only reveals trichs that have purpling in the stalk of the trich, but not the head. Damn i wish someone had an answer for me, lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Someone will chime in bro


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah man, i have had strains with black leaves, green buds and orange hairs, purple buds with orange hairs, all kinds of crazy colorations, but never seen colored trich heads before. Searching google only reveals trichs that have purpling in the stalk of the trich, but not the head. Damn i wish someone had an answer for me, lol.


You got yourself a rare 1 in a million gem. What is it?

It looks like u dropped purple glitter on it.. Crazy shit right there.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You got yourself a rare 1 in a million gem. What is it?
> 
> It looks like u dropped purple glitter on it.. Crazy shit right there.


Magic Monkey ( GDP x (Purple Urkel x Double Purple Doja))

Guess the purple strains are just showing themselves in interesting ways  I plan to BX it to 2 of my Gorilla Grape Males, one a Satty pheno, and the other Indica


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Magic Monkey ( GDP x (Purple Urkel x Double Purple Doja))
> 
> Guess the purple strains are just showing themselves in interesting ways  I plan to BX it to 2 of my Gorilla Grape Males, one a Satty pheno, and the other Indica


Oh okay talk to flogrow. That's his creation I believe. He crossed a magic Merlin (GDP x dpd(?)) to a gorrila grape so yeah u will see some phenos in there that will be very very purple. Damn and to think I had 10 of those shaking my head. Whoever hot them will be happy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats a killer cross for shure hope somday il stumble across something similar


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats a killer cross for shure hope somday il stumble across something similar


That day will be sometime this year for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh okay talk to flogrow. That's his creation I believe. He crossed a magic Merlin (GDP x dpd(?)) to a gorrila grape so yeah u will see some phenos in there that will be very very purple. Damn and to think I had 10 of those shaking my head. Whoever hot them will be happy.


Thanks for the correction, I forgot the Magic monkey had the DPD in it twice  

The two GG males I have are both studs, so whatever they touch is gonna come out blessed 

Have you seen the frost on the Gorilla Grapes that Dizzlefrost grows? Insane!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Im hoping wyte got a good feeling


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dizzles got the fire for shure! Just to bad outlaw wasnt still around with the original GG


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dizzles got the fire for shure! Just to bad outlaw wasnt still around with the original GG


As long as we got good peeps to carry the lineage and distribute it to the masses, its all good


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thanks for the correction, I forgot the Magic monkey had the DPD in it twice
> 
> The two GG males I have are both studs, so whatever they touch is gonna come out blessed
> 
> Have you seen the frost on the Gorilla Grapes that Dizzlefrost grows? Insane!!


Yeah I've been subbed to that and flo thread for years.


hellraizer30 said:


> Im hoping wyte got a good feeling


Trust me bro.. You are good.. Might be a couple months but u good


hellraizer30 said:


> Dizzles got the fire for shure! Just to bad outlaw wasnt still around with the original GG


we have the original ggf2



billcollector99 said:


> As long as we got good peeps to carry the lineage and distribute it to the masses, its all good


You said that right! What happened to that purple seedling u had? Was it a gg or a mm?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Only cause you asked
> 
> View attachment 1987846
> View attachment 1987847


thats just wild man, nice shots


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 11, 2012)

I know cmt had a plant with pink trichs. Can't remember the strain. Can't wait to pop my gorillas and monkeys. ---------- house of funk gave me 2 packs of tester beans and then dissappeared. He said I could email the pics but never gave me an email. Now I have 10 urle x appalacia and 10 gren crack x burger bud that are a month old. Every one is healthy and vigorous. Very nice uniform plants.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh yeah and I don't just hate rats I hate fungus gnats too


on average, i chop when i have less than 5% amber trichs...i'm not a big fan of too many amber heads. i like a heady stone versusa body stone.

fungus gnats...fuck, i battled em for close to a year. put sticky fly traps everywhere, get a layer of perlite on top of your soil to smother the larvae and prevent the adults from layin eggs in there and, on non-late flowering plants you can spray the soil with some type of pesticide.

i've been fungus gnat free for close to a year now


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I know cmt had a plant with pink trichs. Can't remember the strain. Can't wait to pop my gorillas and monkeys. ---------- house of funk gave me 2 packs of tester beans and then dissappeared. He said I could email the pics but never gave me an email. Now I have 10 urle x appalacia and 10 gren crack x burger bud that are a month old. Every one is healthy and vigorous. Very nice uniform plants.


nice memory. my black rose x duble purple doja had pink trichs and qrazy train and gorilla grape had purple trichs.

br x dpd went from pink to amber when ripe, the qrazy train and gorilla grape stayed purple, they didnt change to amber.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

I dunno but the last Reserve Pravada RKS I grew smelled like grapes all through flower and the trich heads started turning purple brfore I pulled it.



billcollector99 said:


> This looks like a decent place to ask this question, since i got a lot of strain hunters in here.
> What is the rarity of purple trichs?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

just remembered, somewhere in the last few pages (you fuckers are talkin alot lol) someone mentioned my tga collection...here it is...i also have timewreck, apollo 13 bx and plushberry (all 5 packs) that arent logged/listed/vialed yet.

*TGAand Team Canada*
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]1.Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3.Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6.Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9.Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange[/FONT]

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]12.	Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]13.	Cheesequake (2 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]14.	Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]108.	Deep Purple (2 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]109.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]145.	Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]146.	Space Cheese (4 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]147.	Jack Star (11 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]148.	Astroqueen (11 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]149.	Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]150.	Hash Queen (13 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]159.	Handicapped (4 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]190.	Ace of Spades (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]236.	Jenny (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]237.	Juggernaut (5 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]238.	Highway Star (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]240.	Ozzy (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]241.	Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]256.	Valencia (10 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]259.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]260.	Blue Jack (5 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]261.	Bubba Gum (3 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]262.	Dannyboy F2 (9 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]264.	Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]265.	Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]274.	Floater (2 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]316.	Qrazy Train[/FONT]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice cmt. These fuckers are making 
me crazy. The grow shop is telling me to get Sierra natural science SNS 203. It's a soil drench. I'm def gonna something soon


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang, Sub has been around for awhile. I wonder how many of those strains Sub created.
Or has he had a small army making strains for him for a long time under the TGA banner?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks for the advice cmt. These fuckers are making
> me crazy. The grow shop is telling me to get Sierra natural science SNS 203. It's a soil drench. I'm def gonna something soon


for sure man. they made me nuts too. never heard of sierra...but if its organic, i'd say try it out.



boneheadbob said:


> Dang, Sub has been around for awhile. I wonder how many of those strains Sub created.
> Or has he had a small army making strains for him for a long time under the TGA banner?


yeah, its not just sub...tga team canada breeds for him.
the bud in my avatar is a tga tester, created by a cool dude named dioxide.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

I have heard of dioxide working on Subs stuff. I did not know if he was on Subs payroll as is all of TGA or are they all paid by a seperate company who Sub has aligned himself with.

I dont mean to be nosy, just curious. I would buy more of their gear if it was 40 or even 60 for ten instead of 90 plus.

How the heck does Sannie operate in Euroland and sell beans so cheap AND back things up with another delivery if you say "it never arrived"? He even sends me when you dont germ them right.

That would bug the heck out of me as a owner. Instead Sannie says I am sorry to hear that. I will send it again so you can grow as soon as possible, : )

While I am on the subject, I sure hope he and E$ko work things out.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> lol lilbsdad. u tell em.
> 
> i remember being new too. but im pretty sure I wasn't so arrogant and posting flames and opinions of stuff I knew little to nothing about. it took me a while to earn that priviledge.


I gotta testify!
If you come into this thread with proper respect, this is one of the deepest wells of knowledge your ever gonna tap concerning the growth and cultivation of weed.

I came here with nothing... No seeds, no weed, no clue and now I'm a ganja growing granny who happens to be currently blazed on her own, homegrown fire..


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

my beans are sad compared to you alls


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

here is my sad list of gear.


my updated gear:

Barny's Farm: Tangerine dream x 5, Acapulco Gold x 10

Kannabia: Big Band x 2

Next Generation: GrapeGod x 8

Sensi: Big Bud x 5

GreenHouse: Ladyburn 1974 x 1

GreenHouse: Great White Shark x 5

Nirvana: Blackjack x 5

Nirvana: AK48 x 5

GreenHouse: Lemon Skunk x 1

Nirvana: Aurora Indica x 5

Nirvana: Snow White x 5

freebies x 2

Seedism: BLZ bud x 1

Samsara: Holy Grail 69 x1

Paradise: Wappa x 1


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

lets have a contest meaning who has the largest collection of beans. Sounds fun no?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that's easily between cmt,racer,air and last. I could be wrong bit I know my list is big and the first 2 shit on my list.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

Does anybody smoke for an ailment? I smoke for my PTSD and my degenerative disc disease in my lower back, so I'm in pain all day everyday but the fire helps.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I have heard of dioxide working on Subs stuff. I did not know if he was on Subs payroll as is all of TGA or are they all paid by a seperate company who Sub has aligned himself with.
> 
> I dont mean to be nosy, just curious. I would buy more of their gear if it was 40 or even 60 for ten instead of 90 plus.
> 
> ...


yeah i'm not sure of the exact details...i just know that tga is a team of breeders with sub being the main breeder/owner/front man.

sub could sell his beans cheaper...everyone could sell em cheaper....but you know how people get about the almighty dollar. but sub has repeatedly said he thinks his beans are cheap.....lol fuckin cheap my ass, a buck a bean is cheap imo. but god dam....he sure has some fire, i'll always have tga in my garden.

whats up with sannie and esko?




mdjenks said:


> lets have a contest meaning who has the largest collection of beans. Sounds fun no?


you're on your way, we all gotta start somewhere.

i'll play in that contest...what do we win


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

you win the right to say you are the seed king of the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kiss-ass


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> lets have a contest meaning who has the largest collection of beans. Sounds fun no?


LOL That's like asking a herd of gazelles if they'd like to have a foot race... Might be fun for a few of the gazelles, but your gonna get left behind...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Does anybody smoke for an ailment? I smoke for my PTSD and my degenerative disc disease in my lower back, so I'm in pain all day everyday but the fire helps.


i smoke for crohn's, esosinophillic esophegitis, diverticulitis, fibromyalga and gout. ak47 and querkle works great for chronic pain. this green queen x querkle is amazing for headaches and bone pain. gorilla grape knocked out my back pain pretty well, it also worked great for cramps and nausea. ummm...i think thats all i've found so far...


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Does anybody smoke for an ailment? I smoke for my PTSD and my degenerative disc disease in my lower back, so I'm in pain all day everyday but the fire helps.


Yep, I smoke for back pain after my motorcycle accident, plus depression and anxiety.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL That's like asking a herd of gazelles if they'd like to have a foot race... Might be fun for a few of the gazelles, but your gonna get left behind...


I have no doubt I would get left behind I thought it would be fun to see everyones lists and if anyone has any questions about a strain they can ask. just thought it would be fun thats all.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

I amazed at some of you alls collections, ive never seen anything like some of the collections on here its great


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

oh...well if you just wanna see our lists, ya just gotta say so 

i have 8-10 strains on the way and not listed yet..

*REGULAR*


*AlphakronikGenetics*
 115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (4 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)
*BCBud Depot*
 19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)

*Bodhi*
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)
*BOG*
136.LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204.Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)[FONT='Times New Roman', serif]
[/FONT]255.Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257.Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258.Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)


 *Breeder's Choice*
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)




*CaliConnection*
 15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)

*CannaVenture*
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)

 *Dank House*
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (12 seeds)
*DJShort*
275.Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276.F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277.Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)


*DNA*
 30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze

*Dynasty
*207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)
*EmeraldTriangle*
176.Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177.Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)


*EugenicsGenetics*
 129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress &#8211; C99 &#8220;Grail&#8221; x Romulan (6 seeds)
*FlyingDutchman*
 27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica
*GageGreen*
 104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)
318. Leia OG (11 seeds)
*Hazeman*
312.White Grapes (10 seeds)
313.Fugu Kush (10 seeds)


 *Hillbilly Beanery*
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3.  White Dynamite &#8211; Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope &#8211; DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry &#8211; Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite &#8211; Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. Fireberry - WiFi x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
10.Chem P - Chem D x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
11. Grape Surprise (15+ seeds)
*HolySmoke*
 111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)
*ImmortalFlower*
 95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)
*InsaneSeed Posse*
154.Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185.Agent D (3 seeds)


 *Jaw's Gear*
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)
*KalimanSeeds*
140.Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141.Rockster's Cheese


*KOS*
273.Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.IronCindy (10 seeds)
281.DeepPhaze (10 seeds)


*McEnroeMedz*
263.Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268.Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)


 *Michigan Bagseed*
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)

 *Mr. Nice*
29.
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)
*NextGeneration*
 34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)
*Nirvana*
 23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic
*ReservaPrivada*
 32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)
*RiotSeeds*
186.Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187.Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)


 *Sannie's*
303.Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304.Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305.Herijuana (4 seeds)
306.Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307.Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308.Jackberry (5 seeds)

*SomaSeeds*
 90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud
*TGAand Team Canada*
1.Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3.Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom
6.Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9.Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
 12. Space Jill/Space Queen (2 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109.
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (8 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259.
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (9 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)
316. Qrazy Train
*THSeeds*
 25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)

*Assorted Breeders*
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
232. Serious AK47 (11 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
252. OGR OG Kush (3 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (9 seeds)
317. Connoisseur Cheesedog (12 seeds)

*Unknown Breeders*
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black &#8211; Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze &#8211; Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)




*FEMINIZED*


*Barney'sFarm*
 37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream
*BigBuddha*
 53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese
*CaliConnection*
 171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)
*CH9Seeds*
314.Aroma
315.Vintage 2006
319.Afghan Haze


*Connoisseur*
321.Grandaddy Purple (5 seeds)


*DeliciousSeeds*
 84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice
*DinaFem*
 57. Blue Widow (7 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash (2 seeds)
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese
76. Critical Jack (3 seeds)
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (2 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
320. Power Kush
*DNA*
 49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (2 seeds)
*DutchPassion*
 40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight
*EmeraldTriangle*
 181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush
183. Emerald Jack
*EvaSeeds*
 82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush
*G13Labs*
 52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK
*Greenhouse*
 42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud
*HomegrownFantaseeds*
 214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze
*Kannabia*
 72. Special
73. Big Band
*Paradise*
 151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)
*Pyramid*
69.Tutankhamen
 70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia
*ReservaPrivada*
 46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (3 seeds)
*THSeeds*
 119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour
*Worldof Seeds*
 55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue
124. Yumboldt 47
*AssortedBreeders*
 35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (4 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival


*GermRates*
Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211;1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211;1/1 (_twins_) both male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1(_twins_) 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg &#8211;1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/2- female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211;Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211;Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem &#8211;1/1 - female
TGA Querkle &#8211; Reg &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; 2female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem &#8211;1/1 - hermie
TGA Qrazy Train &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 -female
Cali Connection Sour OG &#8211; Reg &#8211;1/1 - female
TGA The Flav &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 -female
TGA Cheese Quake &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 -female
TGA Deep Purple &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 -female
Next Generation Grape God &#8211; Reg&#8211; 1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush &#8211;Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1&#8211; female
Serious AK-47 &#8211; Reg - 1/1 -female
BC Bud Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 -female
TGAPlush Berry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 10/10 &#8211; (1 rotted in soil) (male &#8211; 3 &#8211;2 hermie) (female &#8211; 6)
OutlawGorilla Grape &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/3 &#8211; (1 female) (1 died) (unsproutedseed was damaged, cracked)
OutlawDouble Purple Doja &#8211; Fem (S1) &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
TGAGreen Queen x Querkle Tester &#8211; Reg &#8211; 5/5 &#8211; 1 female, 3 unsexed,1 sprout rotted
CaliConnection Pre98 Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem- 1/1 &#8211; unsexed
GageGreen Grape Stomper Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; 2 female
KOSC99 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; male
BodhiYo Mama &#8211; Reg &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; 1 male, 2 sprouts rotted
HillbillyMandalope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; male
AKGSnozzberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1
Houseof Funk Green Python &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1
DankHouse Strawberry Alien Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1
SurefireFirestarter &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; sprout rotted in soil


[FONT='Times New Roman', serif][/FONT]


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> oh...well if you just wanna see our lists, ya just gotta say so
> 
> i have 8-10 strains on the way and not listed yet..
> 
> ...


Good lord that is huge, I think you may win. Love the TGA selections, especially like the names alien empress and yo mamma


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Cmt u r a tease.. Like a stripper!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

hey CMT what is your favorite strain so far? Do you prefer sativas or indicas or hybrids?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont think there is much wrong. I believe E$sko would like his own section at breeders choice.

Sannie seems to be very patient and slow on making decisions that affect his business so it seems that he is fairly picky about who is allowed to sell their beans through him.

Other then that I dont know anything in particuler. I just pick up clues from listening to GK



cmt1984 said:


> yeah i'm not sure of the exact details...i just know that tga is a team of breeders with sub being the main breeder/owner/front man.
> 
> sub could sell his beans cheaper...everyone could sell em cheaper....but you know how people get about the almighty dollar. but sub has repeatedly said he thinks his beans are cheap.....lol fuckin cheap my ass, a buck a bean is cheap imo. but god dam....he sure has some fire, i'll always have tga in my garden.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Good lord that is huge, I think you may win. Love the TGA selections, especially like the names alien empress and yo mamma


yeah, i have a problem....OCD and an addictive personality with a passion for a variety of marijuana strains...not a good combination lol.

i started out just wanting all the current and discontinued tga strains...then i stumbled on this thread and hemp, racer, wbw and pipe dream helped me spin outta control 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Cmt u r a tease.. Like a stripper!!!!


 i do what i do lol.



mdjenks said:


> hey CMT what is your favorite strain so far? Do you prefer sativas or indicas or hybrids?


indica, sativa, hybrid...whatever, i dont concern myself with that too much...although it seems i tend to lean towards hybrids.

hands down my favorite smoke is the purple grape pheno of querkle....my favorite plant to grow was chocolope due to its extremely high yield and bulky structure, in my eyes, it was the perfect plant.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

I prefer indica dominant hybrids then you get a little sativa kick right off the bat and then you become relaxed and feel great.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

now, thats a list~


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

until i can tell more w/o violating my homies trust ... all i can say for 100% certain ...sannie isnt the guy y'all think he is.

was hoping to grab that huckleberry cross from prof p ... but i refuse to buy anymore beans from sannie.

his treatment of my dear friend is completely horrendous & very disrespectful.

not saying what you should do... but i know my position.

*

soon enough a new opportunity & a new door is going to open... we're working on it every day.

e$ko's gear, crosses like you've never seen, will be available to everyone.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> until i can tell more w/o violating my homies trust ... all i can say for 100% certain ...sannie isnt the guy y'all think he is.
> 
> was hoping to grab that huckleberry cross from prof p ... but i refuse to buy anymore beans from sannie.
> 
> ...


I'm d efinately going wait even longer now. Thanks for the 411


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

seriously. just wait.

these e$ko crosses ive been trading & giving away aren't being made for shits & giggles.

be on the look out... for a new company... with new potent high yielding crosses... that were tested, tested, and tested again.

the goal is to be everywhere : herbies, the tude, edit, alien grow shop (which already sells under that name, but not online yet), and more.

e$ko's sick of being taken advantage and sannie is pro in that area.

if i told y'all what crosses are in testing... you'd basically shit yourself.

elite + elites + selection + one hella picky breeder = great high quality beans for you @ femaleseed nl prices


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

A really great marriage proposal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pnVAE91E7kM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> seriously. just wait.
> 
> these e$ko crosses ive been trading & giving away aren't being made for shits & giggles.
> 
> ...


Say no more done and done!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> ....my favorite plant to grow was chocolope due to its extremely high yield and bulky structure, in my eyes, it was the perfect plant.


Esko uses Chocolope in his Choco Rain
and he says the short fat bush pheno that smell/taste like coco are his favorite
Ever grown the CR, To me it resembled the Thia I smoked in the mid 70's. One hit and it took me right back to then. Killer herb!

Have you grown CR?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> seriously. just wait.
> 
> these e$ko crosses ive been trading & giving away aren't being made for shits & giggles.
> 
> ...



This sounds like elite ass shit going down.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 11, 2012)

I hear good things about Mighty White. Best thing is it is just water thats ionized or particle charged. Wheres that research assistant?
. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks for the advice cmt. These fuckers are making
> me crazy. The grow shop is telling me to get Sierra natural science SNS 203. It's a soil drench. I'm def gonna something soon


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

SNS is bomb.

they make fungicide & insecticide (that kills everything incliuding mites dead).

good to have in the arsenal... even if you dont use it now.

*

since somebody asked.

chocolate mind melt, e$ko :


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice. I gotta pop some more choc rains the two I did pop were male.. It's all good tho got more to pop.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys do u notice that since the auction is over so is hazed head? Lofl.. Now I'm a 1000% convinced that he has something to with the farm.. Secret spy shit! Watch out guys it's a conspiracy!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 11, 2012)

Karma i meant to ask you Y are u dropin the hawgsbreath?
Have you popd any Grapefruit ds?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a feeling ima be dropping the hawgsbreath too. Doesn't look like its gonna yield for shit.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I got a feeling ima be dropping the hawgsbreath too. Doesn't look like its gonna yield for shit.


I know bro mine is tall and skinny but it stank alil... I kept a clone jus incase i like the finished product...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm doing the same thing. I just chopped my mother plant down to save space. I almost always run things twice just to be sure


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

yes. agreed+

going going gone.

i have smoked the finished product... yum!

hawgsbreath is interesting but not a keeper... im into dick makers... yet she's a golfball chucker. 

i had to chop a HUGE bush that was mite infested... so i assure you its possible to get some weight from her if you pull, and tuck, and tie down.

its just easier with other strains.

she danky & tastey though.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn this thread is poppin! I don't think there was any doubt that hazehead was a rat, when something goes down it is usually easy to find out who ate the cheese. I lost 2 orders in a row to CZ and still waiting for the Cannaventure drop so he can make right on it. The first time I sent cash, then I sent cash through registered mail but lost my receipt . Mr. C told me to hold out until the Cannaventure drop but it has been months now. Western Union or Moneygram from now on. Was looking forward to some of those E$ko C-99 crosses but guess I will have to wait a little longer. Speaking of C-99 I think my A 11's got pissed off that I was talking shit about them last week because they are swelling up like a sponge in water. Today is make a huge batch of hash day, my back already hurts. Can we go a week without a new troll? Ramblings over


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I was gonna take my a11 down last night at 56 days. But I scoped her and decided to give her a few. She's swelling up too. Hard to guess her weight. My other genius pheno is lookin like she might yield way better.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Damn this thread is poppin! I don't think there was any doubt that hazehead was a rat, when something goes down it is usually easy to find out who ate the cheese. I lost 2 orders in a row to CZ and still waiting for the Cannaventure drop so he can make right on it. The first time I sent cash, then I sent cash through registered mail but lost my receipt . Mr. C told me to hold out until the Cannaventure drop but it has been months now. Western Union or Moneygram from now on. Was looking forward to some of those E$ko C-99 crosses but guess I will have to wait a little longer. Speaking of C-99 I think my A 11's got pissed off that I was talking shit about them last week because they are swelling up like a sponge in water. Today is make a huge batch of hash day, my back already hurts. Can we go a week without a new troll? Ramblings over


Yeah I knew it. It was too fishy.

Yeah the best way to do it is western union or moneyhram. Sending cash works but always a risk bro.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its just H202....
> 
> And MJD its Killing all your Microbials....
> 
> ...


its been working great for me and 29% is crazy. with oxy blast being 10% (and yes it is H2o2) you only use 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons. what is the dose if your stuff is 29%?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

On the bottle of oxy blast it has directions for hydroponics.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> On the bottle of oxy blast it has directions for hydroponics.


http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=NEGOB32&eq=&Tp=


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to use 29% all the time for 55gals of water i would add 250 ml everythree days with no bad effects


----------



## GreenChill (Jan 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> gudkarma is an internet name ...kinda like logic ...or "hazehead"
> 
> & i hear logic uses 'tude freebies in the genetic garbage he calls his seed. dinafem now renamed chem sister , eskimo kush , and swallow nut butter.
> 
> ...


you can like or hate logic and the farm, but you cant slam divine gentics, you obviously havent ran any of his gear if your slamming it, straight fire! but i wouldnt expect much knowledge from guys at rollitup anyway soo fuck off


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 11, 2012)

GreenChill said:


> you can like or hate logic and the farm, but you cant slam divine gentics, you obviously havent ran any of his gear if your slamming it, straight fire! but i wouldnt expect much knowledge from guys at rollitup anyway soo fuck off


No you fuck of ya fucking douchebag wanna be.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 11, 2012)

for those of you who missed out on Sun Maiden and Burgandy. look for new drop at attitude soon. save your $$.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

GreenChill said:


> you can like or hate logic and the farm, but you cant slam divine gentics, you obviously havent ran any of his gear if your slamming it, straight fire! but i wouldnt expect much knowledge from guys at rollitup anyway soo fuck off


 Made a account to come in this thread to say that? Lmao.. Okay logic#2 go run back and continue to get robbed!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> its been working great for me and 29% is crazy. with oxy blast being 10% (and yes it is H2o2) you only use 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons. what is the dose if your stuff is 29%?


Its fine to use if you want, But it would be better for your plants to just use Beneficials since your in a DWC system...
Also if you wanna use H202, that really isnt the best product to use... Its not gunna hurt your plants, and if your having no ill effects at your current setup then dont change anything if you dont want to... But a bottle of 29% H202 in straight Purified water is better.. The OxyBlast as you said only has 10% H202 so it wont last as long once diluted, and the manufacturers site says it was created for the purification of well water, so the stabilizers and chemicals added to it "reduce" the amount of iron, ferrous iron, manganese, and other trace elements in the water. These trace elements that arent listed, iron, and manganese, that are being altered by the chemicals so they cant be absorbed by the roots may end up causing a deficiency down the line.
And yes we dilute the 29% H202, anything above 7% H202 is dangerous not only to the plants but to ourselves as well.


BatMan.duhduhnananauduhduhnanananana... BatMan..
Its Just one of those 5dolla 100X scopes with LED from Ebay.. That i took a picture through with my Camera.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Those little scopes are worthless to me, lol. Im better off checking trichs with a digicam


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Those little scopes are worthless to me, lol. Im better off checking trichs with a digicam


 There not the best.... But i used it to do this...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

GreenChill said:


> you can like or hate logic and the farm, but you cant slam divine gentics, you obviously havent ran any of his gear if your slamming it, straight fire! but i wouldnt expect much knowledge from guys at rollitup anyway soo fuck off



okay. well you go back to tending plants under that cfl in your closet you f*g from the "farm".

should call that site the thc bunny ranch cause all you d*ck smokers over there cant even get the thread count up. 

hahahhahahhaaha. divine genetics? OMFG. no way. 
shwag gear. 

why doesnt (false) logic show & booth up at the popular canna shows... spread his bagseed to the masses.

is it cause people wanna kick his ass?

fact is nobody in the game has even heard of that crap. & nobody in the game respects a liar & thief.

how come we have never ever seen logics porsche like grow facilities? 

where does a lair and theif get his moms? bag seed? the 'tude? 

& if your gay lover, logic, ever reversed anything i need to sell off my gear cause i am a fraud just like you.

fire? did you say fire? what kind of fire...made how ... kindling? matchsticks? 

you know my mantra ==> everybody knows my mantra ===> so prove it bitch

show me fire! not cut & paste fire either. your "divine" fire!!!!

& i'll forever drop off the internet 10 minutes later.

suspect gear ...didn't false logic sell all his elites to pay debts? now, that's simply divine.
suspect crosses ...eskimo kush, chem sister, anal tounge darts ...call that shit whatever you want ==> big laugh & bigger yawn.
suspect quality ...please if the shit is so fire anybody here running it? nope. anybody here talking about it? nope.
suspect genetics ...even logic cant prove the origin of his moms. he's in spain... i bet all his genes come from sweet seeds... lol!
suspect "breeder" ...i mean pollen chucker ...i mean fraud ...i mean cock smoker ...i mean liar.
suspect integrity ...could even jesus christ himself save that assholes rancid soul? 

remember this "green chill" all the good farmers left that shit hole website YEARs AGO.

& remember to clean those (false) logic pubes from your mouth.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> There not the best.... But i used it to do this...
> View attachment 1988787View attachment 1988788View attachment 1988789View attachment 1988790View attachment 1988791View attachment 1988792View attachment 1988793View attachment 1988794View attachment 1988795View attachment 1988796View attachment 1988797View attachment 1988798View attachment 1988799View attachment 1988800View attachment 1988801View attachment 1988802View attachment 1988803View attachment 1988804View attachment 1988805


You could get those same pics taking shots with just your cam and no scope


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

Excuse me sire, but theres a finger in my weed......
.... Headin out to Pick up a Package.. Of what you ask.... 
Beans!!!!!!



billcollector99 said:


> You could get those same pics taking shots with just your cam and no scope


LoL....... I doubt it... My camera didnt say up to 100x magnification on the box.... 
it said 4x optical zoom... Never tried it though....



billcollector99 said:


> You could get those same pics taking shots with just your cam and no scope


What kinda camera you got?

I have to keep experimenting.. The flash ruins the shot.,. I need to use a flashlight or something...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Excuse me sire, but theres a finger in my weed......
> .... Headin out to Pick up a Package.. Of what you ask....
> Beans!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Do you have a macro setting on your cam? Looks like a little tulip. Turn your flash off, if you can make a super cheap light box, 3 sheets of paper will work 



One sheet taped to the wall, so it lays down with a slight curve to it, the other piece you make a tent with, light from outside the box, play with the brightness and color of light you use. 

Place object you want to photograph inside the "box"

Put your camera in macro mode, and rest it on the counter/table so it doesnt shake as much if you dont have a steady hand.

Dont use the flash... Try getting the lens as close as possible, but still able to focus.

Take your pics.

Upload to PC, I like Picasa from google, it is a really simple program to organize and crop and edit images.

When you crop your original pics, you can "zoom" in on areas that you would like to focus on.


BuCu Kush


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Do you have a macro setting on your cam? Looks like a little tulip. Turn your flash off, if you can make a super cheap light box, 3 sheets of paper will work
> 
> View attachment 1988815
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, i gotta try this later....
The camera im using right now is a Sony Cyber shot.... I dont think it has the Macro setting i have to explore further...
I have one of those $600- Nikons layin around but i lost the charger week 1...LoL so if i buy a charger i think ill be set....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thanks for the info, i gotta try this later....
> The camera im using right now is a Sony Cyber shot.... I dont think it has the Macro setting i have to explore further...
> I have one of those $600- Nikons layin around but i lost the charger week 1...LoL so if i buy a charger i think ill be set....


 look for a button or setting with a flower on it


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sony cybershots dont have a separate macro setting.

They do it automatically

So just make sure your flash is off, and get as close to the object as you can while still being able to focus

I was actually playing around with a cybershot the other day, took some pretty awesome pics with it. The owner of that cam is bekindbud, he has taken some sweet pics with it as well. Not a bad a camera IMO. I hope someday to buy a nice dslr


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone got a female clone from sun maiden????


----------



## JCashman (Jan 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> here is my sad list of gear.
> my updated gear:
> Barny's Farm: Tangerine dream x 5, Acapulco Gold x 10
> Kannabia: Big Band x 2
> ...


 dont be so hard on yourself, its not bad, and everyone has to start somewhere from nothing


----------



## JCashman (Jan 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> While I am on the subject, I sure hope he and E$ko work things out.


 and is that why i couldnt find E$ko gear on Sannies? or am i just retarded? 



gudkarma said:


> until i can tell more w/o violating my homies trust ... all i can say for 100% certain ...sannie isnt the guy y'all think he is.
> was hoping to grab that huckleberry cross from prof p ... but i refuse to buy anymore beans from sannie.
> his treatment of my dear friend is completely horrendous & very disrespectful.
> not saying what you should do... but i know my position.
> ...


 please share if/when you are able. i prefer not to give my business to people that screw over good people.



jkahndb0 said:


> Its Just one of those 5dolla 100X scopes with LED from Ebay.. That i took a picture through with my Camera.....
> View attachment 1988771


 i get those at Radio Shack for 9 bucks


----------



## JCashman (Jan 11, 2012)

and while we're on the subject of cameras.

do you have to know alot about cameras to use these expensive ones? my camera knowledge is sadly limited to those cheap ass disposables


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

JCashman said:


> and while we're on the subject of cameras.
> 
> do you have to know alot about cameras to use these expensive ones? my camera knowledge is sadly limited to those cheap ass disposables


 Breeders Choice is Eskos gear at Sannies



Yeah you gotta know a lil about setting if you wanna buy a DSLR , like ISO settings and shit to take the mint pix....theres lotsa sites with tutorials tho


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

look into bridge cameras....they are better than point n' shoots but less advanced than dslr's.....much cheaper too.

i have an old kodak z740, works great but i want some more megapixels...been lookin at this one, can get it new for about $100 on ebay http://www.gadgetreview.com/2011/09/ge-power-pro-x500-review.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Breeders Choice is Eskos gear at Sannies
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you gotta know a lil about setting if you wanna buy a DSLR , like ISO settings and shit to take the mint pix....theres lotsa sites with tutorials tho


I don't think breeders choice is ESko they say the name of the breeder in every strain there and sannie and knutael is on a couple in breeder's choice. ESko does have some strains as well but like I said I think it's more of a group then just ESko. But I could be wrong!!


----------



## FatMarty (Jan 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cmt u r a tease.. Like a stripper!!!!


I just want to know what this is from his BC Bud Depot list:


> 173. Purple Buddha (1 ½ seeds)


That is one hell of a list man.
I got a couple little things but can't play in this league.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> I just want to know what this is from his BC Bud Depot list:
> 
> 
> That is one hell of a list man.
> I got a couple little things but can't play in this league.


a seed was crushed so i counted it as a half


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> a seed was crushed so i counted it as a half


Every Fuckin Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back...
In the package was:
Caramel Candy Kush
Mt. Hood HuckleBerry
and.. GooeyBreeder "YouWantThis" (the beans look real pretty for some reason, like he cleaned 'em...LoL)



That nikon i mentioned is like a Digital SLR or some shit... I just cant turn it on.... Brand new....Haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Every Fuckin Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lmao.. Too funny..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

this one.....
D60 Digital
View attachment 1988997

http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product-Archive/Digital-SLR/25438/D60.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

lol dude, wtf? i window shop and drool over those nikons and canons at least once a week on ebay....get that shit runnin....or give it to me


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol dude, wtf? i window shop and drool over those nikons and canons at least once a week on ebay....get that shit runnin....or give it to me


LoL... i know... i spend god knows how much money on seeds and what not....
And all i need is a Damn (<----had to censor myself again, fuckin "infractions"...LoL) Battery charger for it...
Ooops...

Ima grab one the next time im in an electronic, or department store.... see what that bitch can do.....

The gooey seeds are back, but auction style now... ... $85-.. a few days left.. i wonder how high it will go???


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I was gonna take my a11 down last night at 56 days. But I scoped her and decided to give her a few. She's swelling up too. Hard to guess her weight. My other genius pheno is lookin like she might yield way better.


Hell yea Karma... I took my Apollo13 and Cindy both to day 70. Made a huge difference. Not so much because they filled in, but in ripeness. The smoke was a bazillion times better than the ones I harvested a week-ish prior. 

Speaking of which to anyone else who read this.. seems to be the general consensus of most folks I talk to never usually harvest at most breeders recommendation such as a strain saying 50-55 days. Reminds me of a manufacturer of a product telling a half truth. Those 50-55 Day strains usually in my experience always go past 60 days. 

I've never been not satisfied my buds were "too ripe"

On the other hand a bud early is such a waste. I've done that too. Way back when I harvested at 49 days a White Widow and a Space Queen. Stupid Stupid Stupid. All that time and work put into something that was yes more delicious and appealing in terms of smell and taste than your regular good commersch. But gets you about just as high.. or at least mine did, about as high as I was smokin your regular Joe Schmos weed. 

Don't mean to rant. I'm just a little high.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hell yea Karma... I took my Apollo13 and Cindy both to day 70. Made a huge difference. Not so much because they filled in, but in ripeness. The smoke was a bazillion times better than the ones I harvested a week-ish prior.
> 
> Speaking of which to anyone else who read this.. seems to be the general consensus of most folks I talk to never usually harvest at most breeders recommendation such as a strain saying 50-55 days. Reminds me of a manufacturer of a product telling a half truth. Those 50-55 Day strains usually in my experience always go past 60 days.
> 
> ...


I agree, its a shitload of work, time, energy, $$...
Just to pull it a week early????? 
makes sense = none......... difference = alll


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 11, 2012)

rare dankness strain descriptions are up at attitude...not for sale yet though...nothin of theirs really peaks my interest, but a couple of their crosses sound like they'd be pretty nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> rare dankness strain descriptions are up at attitude...not for sale yet though...nothin of theirs really peaks my interest, but a couple of their crosses sound like they'd be pretty nice.


I see attitude is doing another lucky7 promo next month.

Looking at those rare danknes strains they look alright.. I wouldn't go off buying them tho unless I see some reviews or something.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its fine to use if you want, But it would be better for your plants to just use Beneficials since your in a DWC system...
> Also if you wanna use H202, that really isnt the best product to use... Its not gunna hurt your plants, and if your having no ill effects at your current setup then dont change anything if you dont want to... But a bottle of 29% H202 in straight Purified water is better.. The OxyBlast as you said only has 10% H202 so it wont last as long once diluted, and the manufacturers site says it was created for the purification of well water, so the stabilizers and chemicals added to it "reduce" the amount of iron, ferrous iron, manganese, and other trace elements in the water. These trace elements that arent listed, iron, and manganese, that are being altered by the chemicals so they cant be absorbed by the roots may end up causing a deficiency down the line.
> And yes we dilute the 29% H202, anything above 7% H202 is dangerous not only to the plants but to ourselves as well.
> 
> ...


I have that same pocket microscope plus I have another one I ordered from china which I like better, it just focuses better.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I see attitude is doing another lucky7 promo next month.


you sure? did you read it after taking some knife hits? 
another lucky 7 would be good though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> you sure? did you read it after taking some knife hits?
> another lucky 7 would be good though.


Go look at there page it say February is another lucky 7.. And I checked after I put my face in the whole brick


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> rare dankness strain descriptions are up at attitude...not for sale yet though...nothin of theirs really peaks my interest, but a couple of their crosses sound like they'd be pretty nice.


Honestly that's what I've been saying too, as far as nothing peaking my personal interest. Even out here I have yet to see anything in a dispense. It's a shame they only got 5 strains in too. There's at least 10 at our dispense, and the ones I've heard are the best are RD1 and RD2


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 11, 2012)

all i see is "Lucky 7 is Now finished, Look out for Febuary Promotion" , and pic of January's promo under it. 

whats everyone smoking on today? Im sampling some of that chernobyl I harvested a few weeks ago. Its delicious. Smells like Lemon Pine Sol Kerosene. tastes a bit lemony and super smooth. 
whats the word on breeders botique? Ive seen some people with there gear in here.

I might grab a pack of raredankness just for fun. I got 400$ for seeds. Sold a couple old 600W dimmables with new bulbs. and im a very impulsive buyer. it helps the economy? buy beans!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Heres a setup to drool over

Nikon d7000
Nikkor 105mm macro vr lense
Nikkor 40mm macro vr lense
Rx1 speed light
Sb700 speed light
Led macro ring light
Vangaurd tripod

This is my setup that im running now yesterday i had the d3000 but upgraded
For better pics for my testers seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> all i see is "Lucky 7 is Now finished, Look out for Febuary Promotion" , and pic of January's promo under it.
> 
> whats everyone smoking on today? Im sampling some of that chernobyl I harvested a few weeks ago. Its delicious. Smells like Lemon Pine Sol Kerosene. tastes a bit lemony and super smooth.
> whats the word on breeders botique? Ive seen some people with there gear in here.
> ...


Lmao I need to keep my nose clean vision blurry I'm hallucinating. It said February lucky 7 or that's what I wanted it today lmao


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

I dunno if it happened already, but does anyone know when the Jazz Berry Jam IX is suppose to drop on CZ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

I dont know about jazz berry jam ix but theres a jazz berry jam already on cz


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah right cmt's list is like 2 or 3 of mine lol. And I tried to use moneygram once but they made me call in and asked a bunch of sketchy questions so I said fuck that. isucks you would at least think my money would have came back.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

On the jazz berry thread from CV, he says that hes releasing a JBJ that has higher chance of purple phenos rather than the green. called the JBJ IX


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> On the jazz berry thread from CV, he says that hes releasing a JBJ that has higher chance of purple phenos rather than the green. called the JBJ IX


Guess i got to do some reading lol, cannaventure takes there sweet time, so dont hold your breath lol


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 11, 2012)

Thought everyone would enjoy a pic of my vintage seed catalog i received back in the 70's 80's.View attachment 1989565


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah batman I agree with you as usual. Gear rarely if ever finishes when the breeder says. I hate premature weed. One of the many reasons I started growing my own. 

My other genius pheno is gonna yield so much more than the one I'm about to take down. And the one I'm about to take down is lOoking like a two ouncer. Can't wait to see which one I like better. 

A week or so ago someone posted a pic with a leaf bud on it. And Lastwood commented on it. I thought to myself damn after all these years u think I woulda seen that in person. But I hadn't. Well one of my c99 Dom phenos of a11 is doing it. And while I'm talking about weird bud mutations. What's it called again where a two buds form on the end of the same branch? Isn't it diploid? Well on one of my shish99 girls a side branch is doing that. I've had a top cola do that but never a side branch.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> On the jazz berry thread from CV, he says that hes releasing a JBJ that has higher chance of purple phenos rather than the green. called the JBJ IX


Ask The cannaventure rep which JBJ was sent to CZ.... 
Or if someone here already copped it here maybe they can tell us?????
It says right on the Package.....
My east coast royal diesel was version IX 2.0
(*i just asked CannaVenture... Ill let you know what he replies)


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmmm, I shall do this


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a pack of east coast royal desiel so that ix?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just to let every one know GGG will be dropin more seeds at the attitude pretty soon more maiden's and burgandy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Just to let every one know GGG will be dropin more seeds at the attitude pretty soon more maiden's and burgandy


Good news hungry


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Just to let every one know GGG will be dropin more seeds at the attitude pretty soon more maiden's and burgandy



You just made my day, I hope i got the cash this time around for the burgundy. I NEEEEEED IT


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

love it..... & always say that too.

i NEED every single pack of BOG gear.

i NEED everything cannacopia makes.

i NEED more e$Ko blueberry f2.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

I need new e$ko gear gudkarma


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

NoSwag that post about the JBJ IX was 9 months old.... So im assuming its the one available right now.....
It sounds pretty good.. 
From CV (redeyednready)
"I HONESTLY WILL TELL YOU THE JAZZBERRY IS BETTER THAN THE PURPLE BERRY BX! The Jazzberry has a CRAZY grape menthol flavor that COMPLETELY overwhelms your taste buds! This stuff is TRULY TOP NOTCH HERB and we plan on entering this strain, above all others, into our first cups! I keep telling everyone about how wonderful the Jazzberry really is! This release is indeed a BX to the purple Jazzberry mom! You will find just as many purple plants in this release of Jazzberry as people find in their packs of purple berry bx! In other words, PURPLE GRAPE MENTHOL POTENT FUNK to the MAX! You will find purple phenos in EVERY pack! This strain will BLOW YOU AWAY~!"

Yah i wanna start lookin into grabbin some BOG and Cannacopia gear too...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks dude, I felt like it came out a while ago. CZ is still a foregin place.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks jkahndb0 for clearing that up!

So no swag better order up some jazz off of cz!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 11, 2012)

70$.


Jazz berry jam


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> 70$.
> 
> 
> Jazz berry jam


Its $80- and theres only 1 left...LoL

P.S. for whoever (LW i believe) tried MoneyGram and didnt like it...
Western Union is more lax..
Doesnt check ID, doesnt use that phone service...
All you do is fill out a Paper Form, hand it to the cashier.. and they send it through the machine.. 
BlackaBlackaBlackooowww.. Done!!!!
No more lost Cash orders, no more waiting game.... 
You get your receipt and its done....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 11, 2012)

im wondering :

is anybody running 60% relative humidity in their flower room (dark cycle)?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its $80- and theres only 1 left...LoL
> 
> P.S. for whoever (LW i believe) tried MoneyGram and didnt like it...
> Western Union is more lax..
> ...


Plus using western unoin mr c hooks you up with freebies for the extra cost


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Drugs Inc.: Marijuna.... Arjan what an Asshole..... LoL


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Has anyone seen the Drugs Inc.: Marijuna.... Arjan what an Asshole..... LoL




Arjan loves the cock!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey do any of you guys know around when the gsXog is coming back around?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 12, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Hey do any of you guys know around when the gsXog is coming back around?


some vague info on the GG forums. seems like its gonna be a while. the gs x ny og looks amazing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn i was just goin through my stock, I have a lot of my own F1's 

Northern Skunk x (The White x OGK x Lemon Larry x Chem Dawg) aka Cougar Kush 
Grape Krush x (The White x OGK x Lemon Larry x Chem Dawg) aka Grape Kush
Grape Kush F-2's
Acapulco Gold x Green Dream
( Chemband x Grape Kush f1 male)
and last but not least 
Pre-98 Bubba x Cougar f-1 male.

Same Cougar F-1 male that has been sourced out to make some Cougar f2's, and some Hawaii 5-0 x Cougar f1.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 12, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Hey do any of you guys know around when the gsXog is coming back around?


within a few months... not sure when....


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

My List

Acapulco Gold x Green Dream
Black Rose F10
Blue Cheese x Lush F1
BSB x Caseyband
Bubba x Larry
Bubblelicious
BuCu Kush F1
C4 x Caseyband
Calizhar x Caseyband
Chem Valley Kush x Larry OG
Chemband
Chemband x Grape Kush
Chemdawg x Sour D
Chocolate Chunky Monkey F1
Cindy99 F4 pheno 2
Cindy99 F4 pheno 3
Cindy99 F4 Pineapple pheno
Cougar Kush F1
Cougar Kush F2
CrackerJack
Dog Kush S1
Exodus Cheese X Mr Nice Dreamtime
Extrema x DOG
Grape Kush F1
Grape Kush F2
Grapefruit Diesel
Ice Cream
Jackhammer
Jedi Kush
Kali Mist
Larry OG
Orig Sour D (f)
Psycho Killer F2 (f)
Psycho Killer x DPQ
Querkle x Querkle
Red Kush
Romulan #1
RP #18 x Chem SD
Sharksbreath x Querkle
Sour OG
Spacequeen x Querkle
Thai Super Skunk
Tres Star Dawg (f)
White x OGK (f)
WiFi (f)
WW Max (F)


----------



## FatMarty (Jan 12, 2012)

littlegiant said:


> Thought everyone would enjoy a pic of my vintage seed catalog i received back in the 70's 80's.View attachment 1989565


Very cool man.
I wish I could go back there and order up those Purple Kush seeds.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 12, 2012)

My humidity stays about 55 and I do not have central air/heat. (woodstove/swamper)
I just go with the flow. The temps do not get too cold in winter or too hot in the summer. I live in a decent climate.

It is 55 right now and there are no problems in my grow rooms

Knock on wood



gudkarma said:


> im wondering :
> 
> is anybody running 60% relative humidity in their flower room (dark cycle)?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> some vague info on the GG forums. seems like its gonna be a while. the gs x ny og looks amazing.


Yes the grapestomper x og aka Ny og will be availible real soon as testing was completed.. So look for it in the coming months. If I or anyone else hears more we will gladly fill u in.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My List
> 
> Acapulco Gold x Green Dream
> Black Rose F10
> ...


Nice list there bill. I see u got alot of good privately bred strains. I see u grew some dank from the chembands n numbdawgs. I ditched them as I'm scared of the male that was used to pass those traits.
And if u got those bubba x Larry and cvk x Larry from buddy then it's the other way around because I used the Larry as the mom. Oh and jjnyc from topdawg seeds do not make FEMs. But very good list I done seen what them genetics could do.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 12, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> My humidity stays about 55 and I do not have central air/heat. (woodstove/swamper)
> I just go with the flow. The temps do not get too cold in winter or too hot in the summer. I live in a decent climate.
> 
> It is 55 right now and there are no problems in my grow rooms
> ...



okay. 

at 60% the dehuey runs super efficient... hardly turning on the compressor.

anything else (55%, 50%, etc) and the dehuey works in cycles to control the RH.

getting bud rot isn't on my "to do" list. 

while trying to save a little $ (electric) is.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2012)

danny boy f2 #1 and #2 have sprouted and will get put in dirt when my lights turn on, in about an hour. 

#1 sprouted overnight...#2 had no action for a couple days so last night i gave it a squeeze to crack the shell, this morning it had a half inch tap root. never tried crackin a stubborn seed like that, pretty cool that it works. thanks to whoever mentioned that in here


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 12, 2012)

Big difference! And I still grow pony dicks but I am getting better. It will not be long before I step up to a donkey dick

Cant wait!! 




gudkarma said:


> okay.
> 
> at 60% the dehuey runs super efficient... hardly turning on the compressor.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> okay.
> 
> at 60% the dehuey runs super efficient... hardly turning on the compressor.
> 
> ...


in the summer, my RH is around 70% at night. i used to go for donkey dicks but would run in to mold every now and then...so i started makin a more bushy plant for smaller buds, i also added another set of oscillating fans that turn on at night, just for a little added mold protection...havent had a problem since, and this last summer was fuckin brutal on temps and humidity. 

i wouldnt let it get any higher if i were you, gk.

in the winter, spring and fall though my RH at night is never above 50% so i dont have to mess with the extra precautions. although i do still keep the buds smaller....there's nothing worse than having to trash a bunch of primo buds cuz if mold.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2012)

buy a pack of kaliman seeds at attitude and get a free pack of his cheese #1.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 12, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> buy a pack of kaliman seeds at attitude and get a free pack of his cheese #1.


Dont have much Cheese.. Gunna grab this... 
Anybody run the Rockster gear??

Ohhh fuck that..... Thayve been $40- for months.. now they bump the price to $80 - $100-... and say there givin you a free pack..... LoL
Yah ok.... Thanks.. Attitude....HAahahah.......

Sea Of Seads...
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?currency=USD

Kaliman still 50% of....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 12, 2012)

fine farmer & a nice gift ... found it on my grill.

cant wait to cook with it.

yum!

*

correction ...this is not a tga production.

"heaven scent pharms" gets the glory.

sorry about that.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 12, 2012)

U lucky s.o.b


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 12, 2012)

much love wood. 

if your a good boy, you know its only a PM away from your grill too 

hold on check these... the hate makes me all warm & fuzzy inside. lol. (joke)

*

the white s2 : up and running


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> much love wood. you know its only a PM away from your grill too
> 
> hold on check these... the hate makes me all warm & fuzzy inside. lol. (joke)


Sweet...........


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 12, 2012)

I think Karmas a bitch works for rare dankness

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-karma-bitch/prod_4043.html


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn the GSxGSbx I'm so jealous. The moonshine haze is a bagseed from Amnesia Haze, I'm surprised to see these seeds, as he wouldn't even sell them to anyone who asked at megatron. and Karma Bitch looks bomb. Scott's OG is pretty good too. I've trimmed a shit ton of scott's blue dream at work and it's good quality.
I've also noticed the OG's are crossed with Rare Dankness #1 which is a Pure Tahoe OG cross.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahaha no I don't work for them. But I might grab those up on gp not to mention it sounds decent


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 12, 2012)

correction on my fresh cut pork chop ...not a tga production.

"heaven scent pharms" gets the glory.

sorry about that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 12, 2012)

I've got about eight space princess that should be rooted any day. And a nice mama going. I can't wait to flip these girls


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> correction on my fresh cut pork chop ...not a tga production.
> 
> "heaven scent pharms" gets the glory.
> 
> sorry about that.


Its delicious tooo... Mmmmm Mmmm...
Sputnik 1.0 x C99....


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 12, 2012)

Testers have arrived!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 12, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Has anyone seen the Drugs Inc.: Marijuna.... Arjan what an Asshole..... LoL


that tool was like "ohhh and look at my gay ass bobbleheads"
A+++ Marketer though



NoSwag said:


> I think Karmas a bitch works for rare dankness
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-karma-bitch/prod_4043.html


LOL! if i grab anything from them, that will be the one. just for the lulz


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2012)

the case's are MD420 seeds. a local breeder, and i have heard nothing about the DF Gsizzle guy?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

i want that sherlock pipe! lol


----------



## JCashman (Jan 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i want that sherlock pipe! lol


i was just thinkin that same thing. really nice piece Samwell.

and speaking of things ive been thinking about. i decided that if they made a modernized version of "The Never Ending Story" it would just be 3 epic hours of me reading this thread


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 12, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I think Karmas a bitch works for rare dankness
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-karma-bitch/prod_4043.html


oh that sounds nice...i may have to snag a pack of those.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2012)

my pipe, N8 is the artist does a lot of space stuff


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 12, 2012)

I like it might have to grab it to


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 12, 2012)

Props to Noswag. He spotted those nightmare kushes and now the karma bitch. Two strains I had not seen that have one of and will have the other. I really like the sound of it.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you thank you, Im trying to get to yalls lvl of growing and seed collecting, I just happen to surf the web way too much for my own good ahah


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been very curious about resin seeds cannatonic because of its high CBD levels. Plus it sounds dank. 
Really been looking for a CBD strain to try. Think I'm going to cop these. 

http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=206

Ive never ordered from here before. How can I pay?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

those look dank, im diggin the foxtails to


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have been very curious about resin seeds cannatonic because of its high CBD levels. Plus it sounds dank.
> Really been looking for a CBD strain to try. Think I'm going to cop these.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/browse.php?id=206
> ...


I have....
Cash... Mail... Registered... Got there 1 week....
You can pay by bank transfer, or any type of cash in mail if you want.....


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 12, 2012)

I love this pic I took today. i don't have fancy camera's like some of you but I do have a cannon power shot SD780View attachment 1992413


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2012)

Try taking it out the hps light to take pics. It will look alot better.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 12, 2012)

double white , getting close


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking gud gud.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the case's are MD420 seeds. a local breeder, and i have heard nothing about the DF Gsizzle guy?


GSizzle knows his shit. Talented grower who has some great crosses. I recently came across his Cinderella 99. Haven't run it yet but have seen others and their postings. Also have seen alot of photos from his grows. Always made me drool.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 12, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I just happen to surf the web way too much for my own good ahah


no such thing imo. 

good lookin out


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 12, 2012)

Have u ran any of E.T.'s gear batman? His blueberry og * tre dawg sounds bomb.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 12, 2012)

No wood. I have made exchanges with him on another site in the past.. he wanted my "ultimate moondawg seeds". I scored some Bodhi and Pisces gear from him tho. =P
You are referring to E.T. not Trade Master aka Jaws right?


----------



## taaldow (Jan 12, 2012)

*Nightmare Kush is back in stock at the tude i just order some ** 

aka the white!!*


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 12, 2012)

taaldow said:


> *Nightmare Kush is back in stock at the tude i just order some *


You Mean The White!! Lol Dam rename!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 13, 2012)

I found those beans, and I havn't even copped a pack. For shame Noswag for shame.


----------



## taaldow (Jan 13, 2012)

yes you are right


HungryMan420 said:


> You Mean The White!! Lol Dam rename!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I found those beans, and I havn't even copped a pack. For shame Noswag for shame.


You should get them lol.. I don't know why would they rename it nightmare kush.. I would use that on some sleepy weed lol


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol hell yea or sum freddy shit git you while you sleep Lol!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey noswag you need to start collecting lol


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 13, 2012)

Breeders Botique has new strain, qrazy quake. Im gonna try their stuff I think.

edit: yup, just ordered Pscycho Killer and Engineers Dream.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Breeders Botique has new strain, qrazy quake. Im gonna try their stuff I think.
> 
> edit: yup, just ordered Pscycho Killer and Engineers Dream.


I had that qrazy quake on my list for like6-7 months now.. I got a bunch of bb stuff. Some stuff not even released yet
not my to get list my already have lost


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey noswag you need to start collecting lol



If I had the money and the connections.

I would love to collect seeds


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No wood. I have made exchanges with him on another site in the past.. he wanted my "ultimate moondawg seeds". I scored some Bodhi and Pisces gear from him tho. =PYou are referring to E.T. not Trade Master aka Jaws right?


Yeah e.t. bred them but jaws is growin some too but he had a soil prob lost a bunch of seedlings. Id rly like to try that cross.. I'm actually about to get some jaws gear for the first time. Brand new shit. I can't decide if I want dpd f4 or a pink chem cross. Probly gonna go with pink chem something.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> You Mean The White!! Lol Dam rename!


Nightmare Kush is the same as kromes The White?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Nightmare Kush is the same as kromes The White?


Yeah mate, it's just an S2 of the white and way overpriced imho too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah mate, it's just an S2 of the white and way overpriced imho too.


Eh, I wouldnt buy em, since i already got some of the genetics in my pool 


Northern Skunk x The White x Ogk x Lemon Chem

Flowers in under 8 weeks

Smells like a box of Fruit Loops

Gets you lifted like a space station


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jan 13, 2012)

Never heard of Jaws. Who breeds that?
Blue Dream right now is my favorite strain but seeds are so hard to come by. 

I'm expanding my TGA collection: Space Bomb, Third Dimension, Jack the Ripper, Chernobyl, Deep Purple. I want to try them all!
Does anybody like Qleaner? It's from TGA but not next on my list. I was curious about it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

@skunk Over priced you think? You get 10 seeds though


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @skunk Over priced you think? You get 20 seeds though


Sorry my mistake I thought they were listed as 5's lol, they're listed as 10's I just checked now, £60 notes for 10 is about right .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2012)

I feel like taking a ride on the Ghost train when the Rare Dankness fair rolls around @ the tude ~ *Ghost Train Haze #1* is calling my name


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL I almost forgot to mention too, more Gage Green ~ Burgundy & Sun Maiden *should* be listed again dropping @ the 'tude on Monday!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

oh dam, i didnt realize that was for 10 seeds either...not bad.

hey skunk, are they still workin with blackberry pie? i've had my eye on that for a long time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

How about lia og any word on that ?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 13, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> oh dam, i didnt realize that was for 10 seeds either...not bad.
> 
> hey skunk, are they still workin with blackberry pie? i've had my eye on that for a long time.


Me too Cmt mate, I want to run some and currently in testing are ~ Chemdawg OG X BBP & White Kush X BBP
I'm signed up to do the white kush X and I'm not sure who's currently doin the other...



hellraizer30 said:


> How about lia og any word on that ?


She's in production now mate so a few months yet I'd say.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sweet skunk thanks for the info


----------



## JCashman (Jan 13, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I feel like taking a ride on the Ghost train when the Rare Dankness fair rolls around @ the tude ~ *Ghost Train Haze #1* is calling my name


 im curious as hell about these rare darkness people, but i have so many things on the list i want to buy still before i jump in that pond as well.



THESkunkMunkie said:


> LOL I almost forgot to mention too, more Gage Green ~ Burgundy & Sun Maiden *should* be listed again dropping @ the 'tude on Monday!!


thats pretty awesome news. i know at least one buddy of mine was really bummed that he missed out on those two last time, and i bet this will make his day 

and truly thanks a ton for these updates, knowing about a drop and saving money ahead of time is uncharted territory for me 

personally i'm crossing my fingers hoping to see more Leia OG at the tude


----------



## JCashman (Jan 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> How about leia og any word on that ?





THESkunkMunkie said:


> She's in production now mate so a few months yet I'd say.


best news ever! again thanks for the updates!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Seems everyone is going bananas over F1 crosses with no stability...

I was always under the impression that people wanted to buy stabilized genetics.

In your guys' opinions what would you prefer,

Pheno hunting or buying and growing proven stabilized genetics.

I personally enjoy the act of pheno hunting.

I just wanted to get the rest of you collectors input.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Seems everyone is going bananas over F1 crosses with no stability...
> 
> I was always under the impression that people wanted to buy stabilized genetics.
> 
> ...





depends what your working with, but sometimes you get lucky, sometimes not! I know i have been blessed... just have patience and the eye fo' dank!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2012)

stabilized strains is where is at, anything else is just for fun, if you look at a seed or a clone and think 2 months from now that will be 1k+ in product . . . cant do that with unstable genetics, growing MJ is about consistency and when you start throwing probabilities in there you get less than perfect results


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 13, 2012)

*******
The Nightmare Kush AKA The White S2
Is an (11) Pack not a (10) Pack... Attitude just lists it as a (10) Pack.....

Its called "Nightmare Kush" because:
"The white clone was selfed i paid top $$ for the s1 seeds (around $500 a pk i think ) a keeper out of the pack was named nmk due to the hard hitting sleepy stoned (plus it giving me my first nightmare in over 15 yrs )"-Cheesey

"I was lucky to find a gem in a pack of seeds what puts the white clone to shame ."-Cheesey
/\<------ Hope i get one of those Fuckers!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> stabilized strains is where is at, anything else is just for fun, if you look at a seed or a clone and think 2 months from now that will be 1k+ in product . . . cant do that with unstable genetics, growing MJ is about consistency and when you start throwing probabilities in there you get less than perfect results


Then my question is, why the big hullabaloo over F1 crosses?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 13, 2012)

It depends what I'm doing. I do like to pheno hunt. If I wanna rock out I grab a proven clone.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 13, 2012)

Im still new to all this breeding and seed collecting! Shit im still learning what f1 and s1 are lol 

Im geting the basics of it but still lots to learn


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im still new to all this breeding and seed collecting! Shit im still learning what f1 and s1 are lol
> 
> Im geting the basics of it but still lots to learn



This right here.


I also wish I had more beans(better ones at that) to trade around.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Seems everyone is going bananas over F1 crosses with no stability...
> I was always under the impression that people wanted to buy stabilized genetics.
> In your guys' opinions what would you prefer,
> Pheno hunting or buying and growing proven stabilized genetics.
> ...


i would say it depends what you want it for. sometimes unstable F1s and F2s are really nice to hunt for phenos.. and by unstable i do not mean herm, i just mean not 100% uniform plants.
but i mean if i wanted an actual specific strain that i know as that specific strain then i wouldnt want different phenos, i'd want uniform plants.



jkahndb0 said:


> *******
> The Nightmare Kush AKA The White S2
> Is an (11) Pack not a (10) Pack... Attitude just lists it as a (10) Pack.....
> Its called "Nightmare Kush" because:
> ...


gods, i would drown penguins for a pheno that put the white to shame, just sayin


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i would say it depends what you want it for. sometimes unstable F1s and F2s are really nice to hunt for phenos.. and by unstable i do not mean herm, i just mean not 100% uniform plants.
> but i mean if i wanted an actual specific strain that i know as that specific strain then i wouldnt want different phenos, i'd want uniform plants.
> 
> 
> gods, i would drown penguins for a pheno that put the white to shame, just sayin


Thanks i guess what I meant by unstable was in regards to uniformity as well, not herm tendencies.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 13, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> stabilized strains is where is at, anything else is just for fun, if you look at a seed or a clone and think 2 months from now that will be 1k+ in product . . . cant do that with unstable genetics, growing MJ is about consistency and when you start throwing probabilities in there you get less than perfect results


so whats cloning then?....
some of the most potent and best strains come from F1's. I dont care about f1,s1,f2 shit. I just wanna grow some sure fire keepers. 

I tend to find more keepers in 'unstabalized' strains.
If i had to choose, I do a pheno hunt for mother of my liking.


The big hoopla with F1. is that you get many mixes for the mother plants. this is desired among many growers cause often, you want both phenos! take leia OG for example. I dont want that shit stabalized at all. I wanna find my skylwaker dom, GS dom. and 50/50 hydrids and others. THey will all have a different smoke.

stability doesnt always = better bud. they get 'watered' down sometimes. 
really, to each their own?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 13, 2012)

ya im doing it right now lol in my sig i have two journals of seeds runs and im definitely a novice so its been a hard time, the HD cross journal was a feminized accident i made in my attic, and the stardog Bx X fire O.G is a f1, or f2? pheno hunt and the gorilla grape x gorilla grape/empereor kush im not sure what grade of seeds they are but im happy to find phenos of these but if i pay a lot of money for genetics then i want some form of guarantee from the breeder of results

but i hope i find some keepers


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 13, 2012)

As long as we are on the subject.

If I take a vortex and mate with a chernobyl, that would be a F1?
If I take a vortex and mate with a vortex that would be an IBL?

And last if I did mate both vortex, chances are the seeds would grow up to be real close to the original vortex?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> As long as we are on the subject.
> 
> If I take a vortex and mate with a chernobyl, that would be a F1?
> If I take a vortex and mate with a vortex that would be an IBL?
> ...


 nah , votex x vortex will give you F2 vortex..... IBL is an inbred line usualy bred to F5 or higher untill all plants show uniform qual

vortex x chern would be an F1 tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Seems everyone is going bananas over F1 crosses with no stability...
> 
> I was always under the impression that people wanted to buy stabilized genetics.opinions what would you prefer,
> 
> ...


Honestly I rather pheno hunt.. You can find seeds better than the mom used in f1s. Some clone onlys were found in f1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah , votex x vortex will give you F2 vortex..... IBL is an inbred line usualy bred to F5 or higher untill all plants show uniform qual
> 
> vortex x chern would be an F1 tho


Ther you go right bhb. Dizzle knows!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 13, 2012)

Well i got my Nightmare Kush coming and i cant wait to see what phenos pop up......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Honestly I rather pheno hunt.. You can find seeds better than the mom used in f1s. Some clone onlys were found in f1


Let's not forget where these clone only were found.. Cheese and green crack from a pack of sensi seeds skunk1. Now I'd the plants were uniform we wouldn't have these 2 strains


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

i'm a pheno hunter. i love f1's. not knowing exactly what i'm gonna get is all part of the fun.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I wasnt trying to ask what is right or wrong, I just wanted everyones individual opinions 

What THEY prefered.

My opinion and what i like is already decided


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

makes you wonder how many plants we had that slipped under the radar when we were less experienced ... i know for a fact i let a gem go in a couple lines cuz at the time i didnt know what i had...now i pay attention to every detail. My selection process is simple but takes alota attention to details.

When it comes to genetics, if i cant find a keeper in 5-10 girls then IMHO that line isnt worth my time searching for that holy grail plant....funny thing is the shitty lines will usually have the best gems hidden away sometimes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> makes you wonder how many plants we had that slipped under the radar when we were less experienced ... i know for a fact i let a gem go in a couple lines cuz at the time i didnt know what i had...now i pay attention to every detail. My selection process is simple but takes alota attention to details.
> 
> When it comes to genetics, if i cant find a keeper in 5-10 girls then IMHO that line isnt worth my time searching for that holy grail plant....funny thing is the shitty lines will usually have the best gems hidden away sometimes.


I have a problem  lol

Either my standards are too low, or I am finding a high ratio of keepers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I have a problem  lol
> 
> Either my standards are too low, or I am finding a high ratio of keepers


 you do have a problem, your xbox is busted lol

most of the gear i grow i find a keeper in a 5 pack.....just goes to show you that F1s are just as good as IBLs or cubed straisn if thier bred right


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you do have a problem, your xbox is busted lol
> 
> most of the gear i grow i find a keeper in a 5 pack.....just goes to show you that F1s are just as good as IBLs or cubed straisn if thier bred right


Fuck Microsoft, I want an ANdroid gaming system to come out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Fuck Microsoft, I want an ANdroid gaming system to come out


gotta love bill gates fecal products LOL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you do have a problem, your xbox is busted lol
> 
> most of the gear i grow i find a keeper in a 5 pack.....just goes to show you that F1s are just as good as IBLs or cubed straisn if thier bred right


You said that shit right dizzle.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure if this has been asked but who has black sour bubble?

(seedbank)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You said that shit right dizzle.


 well it got me thinkng about that old thread on here...are F1s shitty? some guys were sayin F1s were garbage and unstable....horseshit! Ive had F1s that i could barely tell apart , plus some IBL lines are so inbred they yield shit and are only valuable for breeding tools. Nothin wrong with F1 , F2 beans imho

perfect example here is Deep Chunk.... it yields low and is slower than drying dogshit in the rain....but when you breed it to another strain you get fatter yileds and tonnes of trichs and soem added vigor....its offspring are 9 times outa 10 better than the DC itself.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 13, 2012)

My deep phaze ( purple hazeXdeep chunk(m). Is anything but small yielding. It's also super triched out.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My deep phaze ( purple hazeXdeep chunk(m). Is anything but small yielding. It's also super triched out.


This strain is really tempting me but i assumed mostly tall phenos small yield and long flower... whats you input?
Hows the smell? plums????


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My deep phaze ( purple hazeXdeep chunk(m). Is anything but small yielding. It's also super triched out.


 all the deep chunk hybrids are liek that  

im gonna put myself out there and say its THE best breeding indica in the world!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> all the deep chunk hybrids are liek that
> 
> im gonna put myself out there and say its THE best breeding indica in the world!


what is deep chunk?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> what is deep chunk?


Some extremly frosty afghanica!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

its pure afgahni IBL .... northern afgahnistan heritage i belive


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its pure afgahni IBL .... northern afgahnistan heritage i belive


Gotcha explains the breeding benefits then.

I bet it helps with PM and mold issues to huh?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Gotcha explains the breeding benefits then.
> 
> I bet it helps with PM and mold issues to huh?


 that im not real sure about....but i do know it breeds true for resin , taste and structure


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

Sort of like bubba.. Crosse to anything bubba dominates. I already crossed using bubba on 3 strains an majority are bubba lookers.

Well I only tested out 2 and they are mostly bubba doms!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 13, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> This strain is really tempting me but i assumed mostly tall phenos small yield and long flower... whats you input?
> Hows the smell? plums????


Actually my plants are all very uniform height. All my KOS gear is. The only difference being bud structure. I can't speak on the flowering times yet. As far as smell it's not really something I can't put my finger on. Actually neither of my KOS strains are ESP strong in the smell department.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 13, 2012)

And it looks like all my KOS gear is gonna yeild great.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

i LOVE uniformity and prefer to germ worked lines. funny how opinion differs.

that said, pheno hunting is equally important. 
think of all the gems found in f1s.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

with limited space pheno hunting can get a lil tuff....but i will hunt if i like both parents in the line or if i wanna make seeds 

cool thing about F1s is F2s  If you look at DJ Short's old work youl see what i mean.. he has diff strains all based off his BB line, jus diff phenotypes bred out within its own line to make diff strains. Genetics are fun to play with within a line , kinda what i did with my cindy


----------



## JCashman (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let's not forget where these clone only were found.. Cheese and green crack from a pack of sensi seeds skunk1. Now I'd the plants were uniform we wouldn't have these 2 strains


wait there a sec, i knew about cheese. but are u telling me the famous "Green Crack" is just a skunk 1 pheno? or did i misread that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

JCashman said:


> wait there a sec, i knew about cheese. but are u telling me the famous "Green Crack" is just a skunk 1 pheno? or did i misread that?


That's what I'm telling you


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

Skunk1 has thrown out a few rarities, like Cantalope to...same goes for some Afghani and Pakistani lines that have thrown out some rare gems...i love genetics and thier weerdness lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

grape stomper bx


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's what I'm telling you


actually its skunk 1 x unknown indica


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 13, 2012)

When GGG drops shit on CZ. I hope I have money, I will buy everything.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

damn.
all this breeding talk.

now i want some pollen. 
fuckers. i dont keep males.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn.
> 
> all this breeding talk.
> 
> i want some pollen. fuckers. i dont keep males.


i'll have some green queen x querkle and danny boy pollen in a month or 2


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

do you store others? (for your own purposes)


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> do you store others? (for your own purposes)


i've been known to donate pollen...but i mainly just collect a little bit for myself.

i store pollen from every male that isnt a weak, stretchy bitch of a plant. in my freezer right now i have pollen from...tga qleaner, tga querkle, next gen. dynamite, duth passion blueberry, purple mandala #1 and dj short vaniluna.

i have a kos c99 male in flower right now, its stretching ALOT though so i dont think i'm gonna keep any pollen from him.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hows this for an f1 

Power Skunk x Royal Pure Kush
aka 
Purple Le Pew
View attachment 1996358


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 13, 2012)

yummy yummy yummy i got something funny in my tummy. (I saw a real green dolphin today. I thought the were only white and blue?!)

Do you guys like your bush trimmed or out of control?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey billcollector99 what's that purple on top of ur soil?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Trichs that fell into the coco?


J/k

Its sand, I had a fungus gnat issue, and I have found putting a thin layer of sand on top helps to keep them at bay.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Trichs that fell into the coco?
> 
> 
> J/k
> ...


yup, sand and/or perlite. it smothers the larva and stops the adults from laying eggs in the soil cuz the sand/perlite literally shreads them to pieces.

i always have a layer of perlite on top.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

remember the dude who said perlite on the top cuts off the bugs legs so they cant breed? haha im so ripped right now ... just did a bowl each from all 4 jars


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks. I'm getting some perlite this week. Just for that


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

also, i like it cuz it prevents the soil from getting disturbed when i water and it stops the soil from drying out and getting hard/crusty on top so the water soaks in more evenly and doesnt just run down the sides and out the bottom of the pot when i water.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

it also works well for a reflective surface


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it also works well for a reflective surface


correcto-mundo


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha im so ripped right now ... just did a bowl each from all 4 jars


*Asshole ! lol
Still have to wait for my shit to dry.
Should be ready for the jars come Sunday night.*


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Asshole ! lol
> Still have to wait for my shit to dry.
> Should be ready for the jars come Sunday night.*


that sucks. a few males recently threw a gap in my perpetual grow....so in a few months i'm probably gonna be dry for a week or two...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Asshole ! lol
> Still have to wait for my shit to dry.
> Should be ready for the jars come Sunday night.*


yea that does suck hind titty .... i was in your boat a couple weeks back untill the A11 came crashing down to earth

just waitin for the G13H to dry..cant wait to test drive it



heres the booty my brothers and sisters of the bean


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

lol. its a secret?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

lol yeah its a secret....only one other human knows haha and my dogs


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cant be too much of a secret if i know what it is


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

its prolly not hard to guess haha... i just like bieng an asshole lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its prolly not hard to guess haha... i just like bieng an asshole lol


Just giving you shit right back G.

FYI You talk alot while playing BF3, i know all your plans mwahahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Just giving you shit right back G.
> 
> FYI You talk alot while playing BF3, i know all your plans mwahahahaha


 Hahaha yeah not anymore with your broken down xbox lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hahaha yeah not anymore with your broken down xbox lol


Even with the xbox i wouldnt have time to play, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Even with the xbox i wouldnt have time to play, lol.


 yeah tru dat! some things are better in life than xbox 



so what is the secret strain? lets see if you payed attention in battle class LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

making hash
making hash
ow hell yes
im makin hash &
12 o'clock sharpe
i'll be scoopin bags


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

northernberry?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> northernberry?


 negative LOL 


HASH!!!! HASHH!! ??????? T- Minus 11 to melt down


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

the secret, either deep chunk or c99.

*


damn.

nl x c99 

ahem.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

do you need halls or something? stop coughing on me


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

hack.
is that g13 xc99 too?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> negative LOL
> 
> 
> HASH!!!! HASHH!! ??????? T- Minus 11 to melt down


Fuck it i cant remember im too high. Smoking some Acapulco Gold with Cougar Kief


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

G13Haze 

mommy


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 13, 2012)

who in here mentioned the diy air-pots? i've been lookin in to them and think i wanna try em out.

got a link for the diy?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the secret, either deep chunk or c99.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 the secret is niether of those ladies of the night  

its HASH TIME!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's what I'm telling you


 ty, consider me told  it really is nuts some of the curveballs that can be thrown out in the game of genetics 



Dizzle Frost said:


> Skunk1 has thrown out a few rarities, like Cantalope to...same goes for some Afghani and Pakistani lines that have thrown out some rare gems...i love genetics and thier weerdness lol


kinda makes me wanna buy some skunk 1


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

im a few late on hash time cause i was stoned, listening to ambient, and thinking about how g13haze x c99 would make my life better.

dude!

i'll flip a script on some CCM or c99 f4s?

hmmmm... there's a box of firepower about 10' from me with something we can grill.


missing a few : 

Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Chemdog 
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 
Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1
Alphakronik : Alpha Dawg
High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush
Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese
Eva Seeds : Monster
Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison
Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II
World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower
Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG
unknown local : Crystal Kush
alien grow shop freebie : chocolope x chocolate kush
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit
White Label Seeds : White Skunk
Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connection : Jedi Kush
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE
Nirvana : Master Kush
Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields F3
Sannie Seeds : Killa Queen x NYCD
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush F3
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Cheese
Dinafem : Blue Widow
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Critical+
Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk
unknown : white x stardawg F2
Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
E$kob[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : SAGE (big holy sur x master ice) 
[email protected] : Amnesia Haze
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : soma's lavender x soma's amnesia haze
TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit
BOG : Blue Kush
Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW
Gage Green : Pepe le Chem
Gage Green : RL King
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Cannacopia : BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk
&#12288;
&#12288;
Clones : 
Hawgsbreath
Double White
Afghan Kush
Tahoe OG
NL x BB
Houston Shoreline
Plushberry
Legion OG
Chocolate Mind Melt
Lavander Haze
Carmel Kush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

ok ill take all those , you can hang on to the missing ones .... i know im gambling on that one but hey ... we only live once LOL


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 13, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> yummy yummy yummy i got something funny in my tummy. (I saw a real green dolphin today. I thought the were only white and blue?!)
> 
> Do you guys like your bush trimmed or out of control?


View attachment 1996550Trimmed please


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

i could still beat that up.

*

deed is done.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> actually its skunk 1 x unknown indica


Bill I thought u knew me better than that man... I study genetics down to a t... That unknown indica is in question because some say unknown, some say afghan. Same thing with cheese. But that is a problem.. This game is messed up when it comes to descriptions of the strains because some people will say one thing and run with it.. Then like u are saying unknown indica, just like everybody said elite genetics did not have none of the real moms he claimed so digging deeper alot of genetics are in question... But as long as the smoke is okay people don't seem to care much.. Me on the other hand if I don't know i don't grow .


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 13, 2012)

is trading allowed, i was tring to get either herijuana or something tga for strawberry cough reg.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i could still beat that up.
> 
> *
> 
> deed is done.


nice meatball!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> is trading allowed, i was tring to get either herijuana or something tga for strawberry cough reg.


No it is not allowed on this site in the public eye


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

New additions to the fam!

Og kush x aloha white widow
jjnyc hp13 f2's... Hp13= hashplant13

I got purple kush x Ny Jo og in water getting ready to start these and I will go out and get some coco coir bricks for these babies


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 13, 2012)

u lika my meataball?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> New additions to the fam!
> 
> Og kush x aloha white widow
> jjnyc hp13 f2's... Hp13= hashplant13
> ...


those sound so good


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Bill I thought u knew me better than that man... I study genetics down to a t... That unknown indica is in question because some say unknown, some say afghan. Same thing with cheese. But that is a problem.. This game is messed up when it comes to descriptions of the strains because some people will say one thing and run with it.. Then like u are saying unknown indica, just like everybody said elite genetics did not have none of the real moms he claimed so digging deeper alot of genetics are in question... But as long as the smoke is okay people don't seem to care much.. Me on the other hand if I don't know i don't grow .


TBH ive smoked Green crack, and its played out...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> those sound so good


These are all gage green genetics. This is why I'm glad I'm with them. They are putting out pure fire crosses with proven genetics.. They test heavy and they have proof of every mom and dads.. You can see vigor in them no pollen chucking like some breeders past and present. All my questionable genetics like that do called white x og Lemon chem and lemon Chem has been ditched.. I grew both out they were alright to me not worth keeping.. I've smoked better and to be honest running it up against Tahoe og was a no brainer who won that challenge.
I also ditched alot of other seeds as I don't see my self working with f1s made with a runt male.. That is something I don't want in my grow but it could be someone else treasure.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> TBH ive smoked Green crack, and its played out...


It never really interest me so hybrids I have of it is just there.. I might just 12/12 in a prty cup for the fun of it or just give it to people who need seeds to grow instead of some bagseed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

i dont see what was questionable about it?

Out of 12 i popped i got 6 males 6 females, no herms. All 6 of my females were top notch...

Every person that has smoked it has named it one of their favorite smokes. The shit is downright potent.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> i dont see what was questionable about it?
> 
> Out of 12 i popped i got 6 males 6 females, no herms. All 6 of my females were top notch...
> 
> Every person that has smoked it has named it one of their favorite smokes. The shit is downright potent.


What's this? The elite genetic seeds? Like I said if u know the history on elite genetics you should know why his genetics are in question.. I did not say you didn't get fire from it I just said no one really knew if he was actually breeding with the moms he says or not. Raskal already said elite never had his fire og or the white clone and swerve said the same thing.. Threads are still up on thc farmer that says that.. You can go have a look.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Swerve says nobody has his tahoe.... people say alot of things. 

Doesnt mean all of them are true...

So maybe its not what i thought it was, which sucks, but how are you or I to know for sure.

For a second i kinda took it as a personal slam, because that is the male that is the basis for my two main F1's...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> These are all gage green genetics. This is why I'm glad I'm with them. They are putting out pure fire crosses with proven genetics.. They test heavy and they have proof of every mom and dads.. You can see vigor in them no pollen chucking like some breeders past and present. All my questionable genetics like that do called white x og Lemon chem and lemon Chem has been ditched.. I grew both out they were alright to me not worth keeping.. I've smoked better and to be honest running it up against Tahoe og was a no brainer who won that challenge.
> I also ditched alot of other seeds as I don't see my self working with f1s made with a runt male.. That is something I don't want in my grow but it could be someone else treasure.


true alota stuff out lacks vigor .... if your gonna sell seeds than you gotta have vigorous hybrids. nothin worse than a bean peddler tryin to make easy money.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Swerve says nobody has his tahoe.... people say alot of things.
> 
> Doesnt mean all of them are true...
> 
> ...


Damn bill don't take it like that. I'm not trying to slam u at all. I'm just trying to open your eyes to just because someone say one thing doesn't mean that what it is that's my point. Yes true swerve does say alot of shit but when you have raskal and swerve saying the same thing about the same guy don't that raise a eye brow? You right we don't know for sure what's what.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> true alota stuff out lacks vigor .... if your gonna sell seeds than you gotta have vigorous hybrids. nothin worse than a bean peddler tryin to make easy money.


Which is my issue with GGG, seems most of their gear is F1. Where is the stabilization?? They make the term "F1"' sound like they are the cream of the crop on their website.

If you are going to sell seeds, as a breeder, shouldn't you finish your crosses before you start selling them?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Which is my issue with GGG, seems most of their gear is F1. Where is the stabilization?? They make the term "F1"' sound like they are the cream of the crop on their website.
> 
> If you are going to sell seeds, as a breeder, shouldn't you finish your crosses before you start selling them?


When selling f1s like I stated earlier they give you the option to find phenos better then the mom.. That's the goal to create fire.. Bill go check out the strains ggg has.. Go on their site look at the breeding, the test they are doing all the test grows that are out and all you see is fire. Trust me Ive grown alot of strains more than many people on this site and I can say I'm impressed with what these guys are putting out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> When selling f1s like I stated earlier they give you the option to find phenos better then the mom.. That's the goal to create fire.. Bill go check out the strains ggg has.. Go on their site look at the breeding, the test they are doing all the test grows that are out and all you see is fire. Trust me Ive grown alot of strains more than many people on this site and I can say I'm impressed with what these guys are putting out.


What happens when they hit F2 though and the phenos all switch up and nothing matches anymore>

Im not saying they dont have fire.. I just think they are jumping the gun a bit...

Besides i would never sell shit anyway, i give away plants, i give away bud, i give away seeds  Im just a giving person i guess


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Which is my issue with GGG, seems most of their gear is F1. Where is the stabilization?? They make the term "F1"' sound like they are the cream of the crop on their website.
> 
> If you are going to sell seeds, as a breeder, shouldn't you finish your crosses before you start selling them?


not entirely ... it would be unrealistic to only sell IBL or stable cubed strains....prices would go thru the roof from breeders demending more for thier end product due to time and space consumption. i cant speak for GGG cuz ive nevr grown anything from them. F1's are always a gamble i guess, but if you bred from an established momma and a sturdy el robusto daddy you should en dup with solid offspring in most cases. IMHO theres no such thing as a stable F1 , but there is uniformity to be found if thier bred right


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont think people should be charging an arm and a leg for medicine...

but thats a while nother topic, so we can leave that at that, lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What happens when they hit F2 though and the phenos all switch up and nothing matches anymore>
> 
> Im not saying they dont have fire.. I just think they are jumping the gun a bit...
> 
> Besides i would never sell shit anyway, i give away plants, i give away bud, i give away seeds  Im just a giving person i guess


Well a couple people me,skunkie and a couple others got f2 packs so I guess we will see how that goes. I'll start these hp13 f2 soon.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

my bad im high lol... your sayin people shouldnt sell untested gear .. i got .. disregard previous transmision lol




holy fuck had to edit this again LOL


shouldnt !


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> not entirely ... it would be unrealistic to only sell IBL or stable cubed strains....prices would go thru the roof from breeders demending more for thier end product due to time and space consumption. i cant speak for GGG cuz ive nevr grown anything from them. F1's are always a gamble i guess, but if you bred from an established momma and a sturdy el robusto daddy you should en dup with solid offspring in most cases. IMHO theres no such thing as a stable F1 , but there is uniformity to be found if thier bred right


That just makes it sound too easy, lol.

If i have a fire girl, and i know how to pick good males, then it should be no problem to constantly crank out F1 's especially in a state where clones are so abundant.

Or even one good male and sit there and pollinate every good female i come across...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2012)

anyone ever fucked with pink skunk? seed form?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well a couple people me,skunkie and a couple others got f2 packs so I guess we will see how that goes. I'll start these hp13 f2 soon.


Cool, ill have to find the threads to follow along 

Like I said I wasnt trying to Bash them, and I would love to get a hold of the GS, more than anything just asking questions to get other people's opinions.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That just makes it sound too easy, lol.
> 
> If i have a fire girl, and i know how to pick good males, then it should be no problem to constantly crank out F1 's especially in a state where clones are so abundant.
> 
> Or even one good male and sit there and pollinate every good female i come across...


Basically , you just have to grow the progeny to see if the male holds true to his characteristics. So far every male used has been a big influence in the strains they are puttering out.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That just makes it sound too easy, lol.
> 
> If i have a fire girl, and i know how to pick good males, then it should be no problem to constantly crank out F1 's especially in a state where clones are so abundant.
> 
> Or even one good male and sit there and pollinate every good female i come across...


 yeah it sounds easy i guess lol .... depends what your bredding to make the F1s tho....some stuff is no brainer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Cool, ill have to find the threads to follow along
> 
> Like I said I wasnt trying to Bash them, and I would love to get a hold of the GS, more than anything just asking questions to get other people's opinions.


A good way to do that is check out the ggg site.. You will see all the test grows and you will also on what forum they are at.. Most are at canna collective and cannazon.. But you will find me, skunk,genuity, hell and alot of others here with test grows..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> I dont think people should be charging an arm and a leg for medicine...
> 
> but thats a while nother topic, so we can leave that at that, lol.


that will be my longlife gripe to , its retarded how much some breeders want for thier shit....what makes it diff? example; i just culled 2 Mango Haze plants that didnt dazzle the dizzle, how much are a pack of those? were those 2 plants worth anymore than a $4 dollar seed when it came to culling? fuck no! lol they die like the rest , they just cost more to kill haha

most under rated breeder IMHO is Peak Seeds BC , he sells solid hybrids and some old skewl pure strains, no fancy names and 30-40 bux a pack...makes sure yur happy with the end stuff and doesnt think hes jesus. 

guys who are charging over 60 a pack are greedy peddlers, i dotn care how good thier genetics are....if i can grow top shelf gear for 30 bux then why are they charging 100-200 a pack, makes zero sense to me


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never bought a pack of seeds or a clone and i still managed to do this:

*January 2011


*Pre-98 Bubba







*March 2011
*

Mamdude







Red Kush

















EK-47







Hmm I see some Cougar seeds in there 







*May 2011
*
Northern Skunk

















Red Kush (again) this one was revegged after sex showed












Power Skunk







Purple Cheese












Grape Kush






















CHEMBAND








Cougar Kush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

the Northernskunk is another $30 wonder ... one of the hardest hitters ive ever grown, and most plants turn almost black purple....30 bux lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice porn there.. Pretty impressive. All that for no money man I wish I was in Cali lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

haha west coasters got it so easy lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;H-ThPN8ZY4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-ThPN8ZY4I[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha west coasters got it so easy lol


For real, Top elite genetics within arms reach clones or seeds and then the outdoors ... One day I'll be in the great outdoors doing my thing..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For real, Top elite genetics within arms reach clones or seeds and then the outdoors ... One day I'll be in the great outdoors doing my thing..


Houses are cheap now  Relatively


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i could still beat that up.
> *
> deed is done.


well thats just sexy. 
if ya dont mind me asking, how much trim did it take to make that meatball


----------



## canna_420 (Jan 14, 2012)

Updating my list. did i ever ad one? if i did it was yrs ago and some have come and gone


FEMINISED SEEDREGULAR SEEDAUTORockerij Lemon skunkNirvana snow whiteKannabia Auto HobbitRockerij Amnesia hazeNirvana Silver pearlWorld of seeds Afghan kush ryderRockerij Silver hazeNirvana Big budRockerij CheeseNirvana Skunk red hairRockerij BubblesTGA ChernobylRockerij Sour deiselTGA Third dimensionRockerij Jack hererMr nice NordleFemale seeds Lemon kushMr nice G13Skunk 2007
Female seeds Pure AKSeedsman G13Skunk 
Seedmakers CriticalSeedsman Kandy kush skunkSeedsman NemesisSeedsman SleeskunkSeedsman Velvet budSeedsman Original hazeMagus Genetic Warlockseedsman Skunk hazePyramid GalaxySeedsman Hawian skunkPyramid Northern lightsSeedsman Top skunk 44Pyramid White widowDe shamman Ingemars punchPyramid TutankhamonDe Shamman widow skunkPyramid LennonDr Hemp StrawberryPyramid New York CityCBD Crew Z6Dinafem CheeseSannie HerijuanaDinafem OG KushSannie JackberryWorld of seeds Northern lights x Big budBreeders choise AnesthesiaDeliciouse seeds Fruity chronic juiceWelshbred C99 x SWT3Eva seeds VenenoWelshbred Durga mata x SWT3G13Labs Blueberry GumMagus genetics MotivationEmerald triangle Bubba 76Spice of life Blue Satellite 2.2TH Seeds MK Ultra Cinderella 99Greenhouse Bubba KushHomegrown fantaseed MixedGreenhouse Trainwreck*Paradise seeds Durga mata*Barneys Farm Sweet toothKulu Blue mysticKC Crystal paradiseKC Haze specialKC Brazil

https://www.rollitup.org/members/canna_420-6059-albums-seeds-picture1939842-pc030038.jpg




Some I aint added


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha west coasters got it so easy lol


Yah for real... Fach you Guys...

I gotta be Like James Bond... Which affords me little space... 
No walkin into the dispensary to get a clone......

I did see something funny once though..... LoL
I was goin to a Hydro store .... And as im walkin in these "Kids" are comin out with Mad equipment.... I mean like a bunch of shit.... Ballasts, Flood trays, the works... couldnt of been older than 13- 15.... There were like 5 of 'em atleast...
So either theres a Highschool out there gettin primo bud right now, or somebody's payin kids to pickup his shit...LoL



wyteberrywidow said:


> For real, Top elite genetics within arms reach clones or seeds and then the outdoors ... One day I'll be in the great outdoors doing my thing..


There are tons of woods near me, that i know like the back of my hand... Im gunna plant a bunch of Bitches in there come spring....
The animals eat pot like nobody's business round here though.... So thats a bitch....
I would love to just have a plot of land that i could till with no fear of 50, maybe soon.. I mean all the states around us are going medical why not us??
1) Delaware
2) New Jersey
3) Rhode Island
4) D.C.
(Maine, and Vermont... But they a lil further away)


View attachment 1996869
I got a sure fire way for figuring out that secret....
Send me some of dem beans.. 
Then ill grind them into a fine powder, Sniff half.. and Smoke half....
Nd, , The secret is Mine!!!!


----------



## tardis (Jan 14, 2012)

I chop my vortex today. Wish me luck that she's as dank as the last one I grew.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

two frozen balls about 8 to 10" in diameter.

mostly nl x bb (award winner for hash production, spain) & afghan kush ...close trim & lowers.

made that with NO ice.... just cold ass winter time, copious bowls to smoke, and a few hours (which i filled with laundry time & playing on the web).

i LOVE my stash more tan ever.

weed bar at my house is 8 strains deep with herb & hash to smoke all day for weeks.

and to think my ex-wife called me a drug addict. ==> ahem.... industrious drug addict thank you 



JCashman said:


> well thats just sexy.
> if ya dont mind me asking, how much trim did it take to make that meatball


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

my next pull of NLB going a true 9 weeks ...is WOW frosty & super ripe.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 14, 2012)

I was down in the room last night checking my plants. I decided I'm so happy with my KOS gear that once I chop I'm buying a pack of everything they have. I'll be ordering deep phaze,deep north, deep space, el jefe Thai,chunky cherry Malawi, black Malawi, iron Cindy,super silver daze. And as soon as all their new gear from the current seed runs drops. I'm buying those too. I made this decision just on how my plants of their gear look. And their prices are decent. Not cheap but not waxed either. I really want that cbr1947 theyre about to drop.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah for real... Fach you Guys...
> 
> I gotta be Like James Bond... Which affords me little space...
> No walkin into the dispensary to get a clone......
> ...


You are so right why haven't we moved toward mmj? It's like this state is corrupt.. All they want is money for lockin your ass up.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was down in the room last night checking my plants. I decided I'm so happy with my KOS gear that once I chop I'm buying a pack of everything they have. I'll be ordering deep phaze,deep north, deep space, el jefe Thai,chunky cherry Malawi, black Malawi, iron Cindy,super silver daze. And as soon as all their new gear from the current seed runs drops. I'm buying those too. I made this decision just on how my plants of their gear look. And their prices are decent. Not cheap but not waxed either. I really want that cbr1947 theyre about to drop.


Yah i want that '47 too.... all i got otherwise is the Shish_99... 
But i also wouldnt mind havin the Iron Cindy, and a few others..

Right, i mean its so decriminalized in my city's laws already.. 
One step further towards MMJ wouldnt be that big of a deal.. It would probably be an Improvement for society as a whole..
I think anything under 4 oz's in one bag is $50 dolla fine (+$35 court fee, might have gone up)... Parking ticket 
status....
(nyc $100, 2nd time $200, 3rd $250) 
They just want all that money they make by citing 100 people a month with Marijuana Fines.....
(i think the laws might have changed to anything more than 25g is class b misdemeanor, or that could just be NYC...)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 14, 2012)

I already have the iron Cindy. I want two packs of that one


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

i have to wonder about this og graze.

chopped. trimmed. on a screen.

im i not correct in saying pj (cannetics grow report) touted this strains many virtues?

did he even get a solid cola out of these beans?

what a liar. a kiss up. a fraud.

and i now know ^ for a 100% fact.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

What are you looking for in your ultimate strain?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

if you're asking me...

anything that throws up donkey dicks in 9 weeks or less.

hippo dicks even better.

better clone fast too. veg fast. wash the dishes. & satisfy my primal urges too.

og graze = 3 gallon container, actual plant from veg = mcdonald french fry box of quality nugz

double white = .6 gallon container, cutting = happy meal box o' nugz



check out this best for best.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Now that is a piss off of the og graze.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if you're asking me...
> 
> anything that throws up donkey dicks in 9 weeks or less.
> 
> ...




I will take the one on the right......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel like the OG graze cut was a bad pheno. Cause I've seen pics of it that looked like a decent yield. But the one I have I agree didn't yield shit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

hey Gud , did you sample any of that meatball you made lastnight?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 14, 2012)

And gud did urs purp? Mine did


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

i did.

and let me say... WOW!

taste like ===> hash + fruit

^ now requring me to turn a run of NLB into hash in the next 9 to 11 weeks.

12 to 13 zips of primo buds to hash ...think im lying?

at least my clients can get hash now. 

and i want a nice fat stock pile.

*

soon as this lavander haze finishes im grill that to any 5 who want a taste.

i got the packages w/ postal nuts and green chives all ready.

that'd be : soma's cut of lavender x amnesia haze (e$ko)

*

no purps... my temps are no lower than 22c in the lab at night. 

agreed+ on the rest karmas_a_bitch


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i did.
> 
> and let me say... WOW!
> 
> ...




Sounds yummy........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

NLB , NLxBB ? 

nothin wrong with hashin a whole crop!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

yes.

nl x bb

agreed+ cause i plan too.

i need to get a purp cut of jackberry or something. or crack some. cause i want purple hash.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

i always wanted to make barney hash to.... i seen a dude make some shit that looked liek grape bubblegum...not sure what strain he used..pretty sure it was PCK


purple BHO would be fuckin kickass to


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> two frozen balls about 8 to 10" in diameter.
> mostly nl x bb (award winner for hash production, spain) & afghan kush ...close trim & lowers.
> made that with NO ice.... just cold ass winter time, copious bowls to smoke, and a few hours (which i filled with laundry time & playing on the web).
> i LOVE my stash more tan ever.
> ...


 well, looks like im gonna have to start reading up on that and give it a try. worst case i usually burn my trim anyways, so its not like im losing anything if i fail  really only parts i'm not sure on is drying/pressing, but im sure theres threads around explaining it if i look around 
lemme know if u need a budtender for the bar (jk!)



wyteberrywidow said:


> You are so right why haven't we moved toward mmj? It's like this state is corrupt.. All they want is money for lockin your ass up.


i feel you buddy, my state is the same way, has a boner for locking up non violent people and putting them to work in the prison system. all that being said, my state has teased me a few times by talking about MMJ, but it always sputters out


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

I cant wait till that Magic Monkey is done so i can make some purple dry ice kief


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

the dude here matt rize has a great video. he reps+ me every now and then.

i should make a twitter account so u tech savvy stoners can follow me everywhere.

tweet : dropping a duce and rolling a blunt at the same time ... fun!

^ guy uses a posh set up but the finishing ideas are very very very good. 

& google vid : bubble hash

plus i got tips here from these fine peeps... 2nd time now ...making nice mid grade all day easy peasy.

gonna follow those rize tips to up my game.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah Matts a kewl cat , ive talked to him a few times

i cant drop the kids off at the pool and roll/smoke a J , the stench just devastates me


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the dude here matt rize has a great video. he reps+ me every now and then.
> i should make a twitter account so u tech savvy stoners can follow me everywhere.
> tweet : dropping a duce and rolling a blunt at the same time ... fun!
> ^ guy uses a posh set up but the finishing ideas are very very very good.
> ...


between trying to buy more beans, a camera, and now bags, its gonna be a rough month 
luckily having my own lil ball of magic will surely make it all worth it afterwards


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yah matt vid is mint!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah Matts a kewl cat , ive talked to him a few times
> 
> i cant drop the kids off at the pool and roll/smoke a J , the stench just devastates me


Just the opposite, It rarely happens...
But its 20x better than smokin a cigarette while doin the Duece....
Its like the epitome of relaxation...LoL


Ive just been making hella Edibles, instead a' hash....
Ate 3 brownies yesterday... and 1 today....(so far)
Wait.. 2 today....LoL nd smoked some hash.. nd some nug....
(*edit: make that 3...Hahah)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Just the opposite, It rarely happens...
> But its 20x better than smokin a cigarette while doin the Duece....
> Its like the epitome of relaxation...LoL


 LOL i cant smoke anything...the last thign i wanna inhale is my own methane LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

jkahn ..........hahahahahahahhahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahha

that's funny.

i need to get a 220 work bag... then id have the 160 micro for cooking? is this correct?

just checked... my last bag is 20 micron (not 25)

160, 73, 43, 20

never a single thing on the 43.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

Gud, do you get anything on the 20? 

just curious cause it will blow my mind if you tell me you got stuff in the 73 and the 20, but that nothing stays put on the 43


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

OMG.

the 20 (or 25) = GOLD

73 too. 

was playing smart when i got the bags. and didnt know a thing. the standard set was fine.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> jkahn ..........hahahahahahahhahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahha
> 
> that's funny.
> 
> ...


I just throw the straight trim whole, or whole nuggz(broken up)..
Right into the pot....I perfected my Vegetable Oil extraction to the point where its 97% clear, and has no pot/spicy after taste...
My Shit is so good, i keep eatin em for the taste, and the high is just a side-effect....

The Hash....


This is the Oil at the Bottom of a Plastic Cup... Clear as Rain....

And potent as fuck....LoL


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> OMG.
> the 20 (or 25) = GOLD


lol, alright i'm sold.

time to start looking for bags. i have two garages, and im thinking i could use one to stir my ass off. and like you, its f'ing cold as hell outside by me as well, but i think i might buy the ice anyway because i'm thinking the ice will help knock off the trichs, maybe?

makes me wish i saved the GDP trim i had from last year


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

my bags : http://bubblebagdude.net/

*

you could always get some hash from me.

hehehehe.

then i coud cop that kaliman cheese special at the tude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you could always get some from me.
> 
> hehehehe.
> 
> then i coud cop that kaliman cheese special at the tude.


How much???


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you could always get some from me.
> 
> hehehehe.
> 
> ...


hehe, i would if i didnt have a buddy in michigan with the bags, im sure he'd let me borrow them for a bit 

why didnt you get on that when it was all 50% off at the tude


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> my bags : http://bubblebagdude.net/
> 
> *
> 
> ...


omg ninja edits! lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

JCashman said:


> omg ninja edits! lol


Ditto.. That was quick.


----------



## Tuco420 (Jan 14, 2012)

A small milestone......page 1111


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the dude here matt rize has a great video. he reps+ me every now and then.
> 
> i should make a twitter account so u tech savvy stoners can follow me everywhere.
> 
> ...


Matt made some pink ice wax out of the Plushberry pink pheno, he also made some out of the purple pheno. The pink shit looked ridiculous. Out of my 6 Plushberry phenos, 2 purple, 1 pink, and 3 green. 1 purple keeper and 1 pink keeper


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 14, 2012)

JCashman said:


> hehe, i would if i didnt have a buddy in michigan with the bags, im sure he'd let me borrow them for a bit
> 
> why didnt you get on that when it was all 50% off at the tude


All Kaliman still 50% off at SeaOfSeads...
But Buy 1 get 1 free is the same as 50% off... as long as your not just buyin one for $40-...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 14, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> All Kaliman still 50% off at SeaOfSeads...
> But Buy 1 get 1 free is the same as 50% off... as long as your not just buyin one for $40-...


thats true, i got lucky, was asking about cheese and someone in this thread pointed me in the direction kaliman and i noticed 50% off, so naturally i couldnt resist


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

im not gonna brag. maybe a tad? how much must one grow to 1) note earlier i'd like to do what im about to do & 2) actually be able to do it NOW.i just walk downstairs.gud wants hash from nugs... well you can wait three months to try.not me. now. is now.whatchu think? she'll make some good hash


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im not gonna brag. maybe a tad? how much must one grow to 1) note earlier i'd like to do what im about to do & 2) actually be able to do it NOW.i just walk downstairs.gud wants hash from nugs... well you can wait three months to try.not me. now. is now.whatchu think? she'll make some good hash


LoL...
Nice... I dont like Pigs Neither...

Beautiful Nuggz... 100% Grade A Hashmaker....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

i miss that strain so much, i got apack i really should pop


is that your sieve screen?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

nope. break down/work screen/dry screen/trim catcher ...have three that fit over my sink perfect.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

nice idea there... i usualy trim on a huge sheet of bristel board... i lose some sugar , i know this


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

right. i know. but this aint coke  dont need every grain.

*

bro i got this broken down. obviously cut all stem out. but do i dry this nug or can a fresh freeze it?

waiting on you 

i'll finger roll some hash while i wait.

do do do dum do do...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 14, 2012)

who is that avatar. a music producer yes?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

About to start another thread.. This one is for a grow log for oaksterdam purple kush x Ny Jo og. Then after that I'm starting another one with og x aloha white widow.. It's on and cracking


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 14, 2012)

For bubble hash do fresh frozen and for bho dry then freeze. By fresh frozen I don't mean straight off the plant. I dry for 1 day then freeze. It usually takes my trimmings 2 days to completely dry.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> who is that avatar. a music producer yes?


yea Phil Specter lol....during his murder trial


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey my mentors! I just wanted to pop in and show off and strut my stuff a little bit..
*
LOOK WHAT I DID!!!*​
This is Kaya Gold. The nugs are rock hard and full of fire and I am so proud I could just explode.  I can't stop grinning... and I owe so much to you folks for holding my hand and helping me find my way. I know that I have just begun, but three months ago, I'd have never thought this was possible.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

nice job Jeans !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dank lookng blue awsome harvest!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice job Jeans !





hellraizer30 said:


> Dank lookng blue awsome harvest!!


Thanks! Now off to stuff my pipe...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Thanks! Now off to stuff my pipe...


Sound good to me. Congrats blue many more where that came from.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 14, 2012)

This may just be the longest thread ever!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 14, 2012)

looks great, blueJ....very frosty. much better than my first grow. great work!

i'm glad you found the help you needed here


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> This may just be the longest thread ever!


You should see the 600 club 

BTW i just made some green dragon with 151, instead of 1/8 of bud though i used 7 grams acapulco gold, and about 1.5g Cougar Kief, I just took 2 ml and my mouth taste like I was munching on apg buds, lol. Shall see how i feel in an hour.


----------



## backiotomy (Jan 14, 2012)

heck yea BJ that there bud looks yummy, nice shot !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> This may just be the longest thread ever!


The 600 club is at 34,000+ posts damn


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 14, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You should see the 600 club
> 
> BTW i just made some green dragon with 151, instead of 1/8 of bud though i used 7 grams acapulco gold, and about 1.5g Cougar Kief, I just took 2 ml and my mouth taste like I was munching on apg buds, lol. Shall see how i feel in an hour.


true that, im subbed at the 600 club! never keep up with it though. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright guys got another test grow thread up.. Here is the link


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/503067-ggg-test-grow-oaksterdam-purple.html

.. By the end of the week I'll have another one with the og x aww so check it out guys...


----------



## taaldow (Jan 14, 2012)

dank it is.... blue


Bluejeans said:


> Hey my mentors! I just wanted to pop in and show off and strut my stuff a little bit..
> *
> LOOK WHAT I DID!!!*​
> This is Kaya Gold. The nugs are rock hard and full of fire and I am so proud I could just explode. I can't stop grinning... and I owe so much to you folks for holding my hand and helping me find my way. I know that I have just begun, but three months ago, I'd have never thought this was possible.
> ...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 15, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey my mentors! I just wanted to pop in and show off and strut my stuff a little bit..
> *
> LOOK WHAT I DID!!!*​
> This is Kaya Gold. The nugs are rock hard and full of fire and I am so proud I could just explode. I can't stop grinning... and I owe so much to you folks for holding my hand and helping me find my way. I know that I have just begun, but three months ago, I'd have never thought this was possible.
> ...


very nice! looks like someone spilled sugar all over it


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 15, 2012)

LOOK WHAT I DID

hahaha You and me both!! My garden is uberfat and I grow/smoke/enjoy jars full of dank instead of getting burned to get high.

You should be proud!


----------



## wheezer (Jan 15, 2012)

I got my C-99s from Mosca! I hope I find a good male I want to re-make Space Queen.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 15, 2012)

i want more of the rom you have wheez!!!! i got some c99s at the bbq! just gave them to bkb for his bday!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 15, 2012)

East coast aliendawg dropped at cz. Sounds fire.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 15, 2012)

dont know how these alien crosses are out there.

logic hasnt even gotten my $ yet.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just ordered up a pack of that east coast alien dawg


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> East coast aliendawg dropped at cz. Sounds fire.


They also dropped Shit Happens.. WHich is laid out wrong in the Title again...LoL
It says Big Laughing x White Widow...
But its actually, (Big Laughing x White Widow) x Gorilla Grape....


The East Coast AlienDawg, sounds like a winner... 
Sounds like it would be a popular cross like someone would have already made it...
*Yup, its called Sour Aliens (Sour Diesel x AlienDawg)..
diff. than cali connects.. (Sour D x Alien Kush)...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They also dropped Shit Happens.. WHich is laid out wrong in the Title again...LoL
> It says Big Laughing x White Widow...
> But its actually, (Big Laughing x White Widow) x Gorilla Grape....
> 
> ...


My buddy has some Sour OG x AlienDog V2.. i wonder how similar they would look.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 15, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> looks great, blueJ....very frosty. much better than my first grow. great work!
> 
> i'm glad you found the help you needed here





backiotomy said:


> heck yea BJ that there bud looks yummy, nice shot !





taaldow said:


> dank it is.... blue





JCashman said:


> very nice! looks like someone spilled sugar all over it





boneheadbob said:


> LOOK WHAT I DID
> 
> hahaha You and me both!! My garden is uberfat and I grow/smoke/enjoy jars full of dank instead of getting burned to get high.
> 
> You should be proud!


Wow guys, thanks so much! I am still harvesting and some stuff is drying and more curing right now. I've never had more than a half of street at a time and only an 1/8th of dank (or so they called it) at any given moment. I suddenly feel like I'm oozing the stuff! It is the most amazing feeling in the world.

GRANDMA's HAPPY!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice blue lookin very good! What are you gonna do with your trimmings?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thought I would share another one of my F1 creations  
Cougar Kush getting the axe today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

Sexy there bill.. Good one


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thought I would share another one of my F1 creations
> Cougar Kush getting the axe today


Nice one!!!!




billcollector99 said:


> My buddy has some Sour OG x AlienDog V2.. i wonder how similar they would look.


Im sure if he grew out enough plants hed find a similair one...
But the Sour og x Alien Dog v2, has a lot more Kush in it than the EastCoastAlienDog.....

(Sour Diesel x Og Kush) x (ChemDawg D x (LasVegasPurple Kush x Alien Dog))

As opposed to just the ECSD x (ChemDawg D x Alien Tech)...

I think i might rather have the one with the Las Vegas Purple Kush in it... That strain seems to turn out some Gold...
JackPot Royale, Sin City Kush, Strawberry Alien Kush.....

It would be cool to run them side by side...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah skunkie got a thread with the strawberry alien kush shit looks fire.. Also I wanted grab those alien fires.. Dankhouse got some real dank and I would rather go there then thru og raskal..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah skunkie got a thread with the strawberry alien kush shit looks fire.. Also I wanted grab those alien fires.. Dankhouse got some real dank and I would rather go there then thru og raskal..


I feel you...
I popped 5 alien fries.. 4/5 have great vigor... 2 confirmed female pre-flowers, and 1 is super duper small, but it looks like i may have a third... 
So hopefully after i toss the runt... Ill get lucky and the Male will be worthwile....
The 5 bandanna i popped, all look Bad TBH.. i feel like tossin em all and usin that space for somethin better... But im hopin for a surprise come flower....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey what grow book do u guys use? I'm thinking about getting a new one. Got a Barnes and noble gift card burning a hole in my wallet


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 15, 2012)

If I ever buy another growbook ill buy ed rosenthals. I'm not even sure if its out yet but its supposed to be the best and most inclusive. ------ getting these gifted to me : Cheese x Original Haze F1, @14 weeks to finish and is almost totally Haze dominant in both high and taste (powerfully psychedelic, lots of colourfu shimmering in your visual periphery, up and motivational, creative, and er,ahem, reports of green viagra like effects but hey that's common with really extreme sativa's But careful, she bites! Not for the light or novice smoker as it may induce anxiety, can be a bit of a heart racer


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey what grow book do u guys use? I'm thinking about getting a new one. Got a Barnes and noble gift card burning a hole in my wallet


I own a few books, I hardly ever use them...
The internet is wuicker to locate infoo...

Although i did open one up just yesterday to look something up...LoL

I have
Marijuana Horticulture: The indoor/outdoor Bible, By: Jorge Cervantes

The Cannabis Growers Bible, By: Greg Green
The Cannabis Breeders Bible, By: Greg Green

I like the Cervantes book for the Pics of everything...LoL

The breeders bible Gets crazy technical, and has a big portion on how to sell seeds not make them....(not what i cared about)
But still has all the info on Selection, and Breeding you could want....



TheLastWood said:


> If I ever buy another growbook ill buy ed rosenthals. I'm not even sure if its out yet but its supposed to be the best and most inclusive. ------ getting these gifted to me : Cheese x Original Haze F1, @14 weeks to finish and is almost totally Haze dominant in both high and taste (powerfully psychedelic, lots of colourfu shimmering in your visual periphery, up and motivational, creative, and er,ahem, reports of green viagra like effects but hey that's common with really extreme sativa's But careful, she bites! Not for the light or novice smoker as it may induce anxiety, can be a bit of a heart racer


The Ed rosenthal book, came out june, 2010


$18-

I also have the non-grow books like Dank 1.0, etc... dank actually has some cool info.. But like The big book of buds.. Its just fun to look at....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey what grow book do u guys use? I'm thinking about getting a new one. Got a Barnes and noble gift card burning a hole in my wallet


Lmao.. I use instinct.. I don't read books of growing I knew how to grow way before I started mj.

My grandma taught me how to clone in just a cup of water on a window sill.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao.. I use instinct.. I don't read books of growing I knew how to grow way before I started mj.


Yah i grew up in the garden too... 
My dad was always in the garden, grew tons of stuff...
Gotta use the Gift cards for something though...Lol
Sep the Breeders Bible, i wanted that.....

I got a grape vine that gives me like 20 pounds of grapes every year... Then i make Wine.... 
Dont even know the variety, Just "Ny Grapes"...LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 15, 2012)

I have jorges newest bible too. Its cool but pretty basic. Does have tons of nice pics tho. I also have dank 2.0.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah I grew up gardening too. I don't need a grow book either. Just couldn't really think of what to use this gift card for. My girl could use it. But she wouldn't. Lol. She'd just ask me. Maybe I'll grab one of the big book of buds that I don't have. Or a book about dogs. Cause I'm going to school to be a dog trainer. Thanks guys.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I grew up gardening too. I don't need a grow book either. Just couldn't really think of what to use this gift card for. My girl could use it. But she wouldn't. Lol. She'd just ask me. Maybe I'll grab one of the big book of buds that I don't have. Or a book about dogs. Cause I'm going to school to be a dog trainer. Thanks guys.


LoL... Those Dogs 101 (i think) shows are Pretty cool... All they do is show you diff. breeds of dogs..... 

Theres a bunch of books, unless youve read em all noway to tell which one is best..
Dj Short got a book... Soma got a book... 
Errybody got a book.....

Dank 1.0, and the Big Books of Bud... (dont have dank 2.0)... would prob get used more...LoL

I keep forgetting to mention this.....
I think the Bodhi Gear may drop soon at CZ....
Has anybody noticed the Bodhi Section for gear that popped up overnight....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh snap no I didn't that bodhi section! I'm gonna be watching that one


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

Ight guys just a heads up.. I've said it before in the past but now it's coming down hard.. Being I am a moderator on this sight I cannot overlook this.. This is a message from admin.. 


Yes, we don't allow any talk of trading, selling or buying pot, seeds or plants. This includes giving away for free.


That means no offers to buy, or sell, or give away or receive. Am I making any sense with this?​
​
So guys please watch your behinds here as you are all my friends and I would hate to see anyone get the ban hammer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

So please do not discuss this. I cannot overlook this if I still want to help out and moderate here. It's for the safety of the site.. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 15, 2012)

Were not allowed to talk about buying seeds in the seed strain and seedbank review section?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Were not allowed to talk about buying seeds in the seed strain and seedbank review section?


Not allowed to talk about buying seeds from a member.. Seedbank go for it , but if its a member you risk yourself and the other member a permanent ban from this site. 
So play it smart and they have forums where you can openly discuss it.. Most of us are members there so....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 15, 2012)

hey its a double standard. threads on it. ads for it. sticky about it. 

but say ...hussssssssssssh your mouth. 

so we just fall in line & keep those comments inside a PM.

no need to catch a ban, get wbw or racer in trouble, & not have any more fun.

seed collecting : the final herbal frontier 

how you get those beans... ah... well... its magic.

& did they have the same problem with the "teach me to make crack" thread? nope.

too funny.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 15, 2012)

Gotcha! ---- revegging my walhalla, hope it works. She's barely got any leaves left. I wanna use her to make more walhallas since they only made on batch.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 15, 2012)

how was that.
im dying to know.

you taste it yet wood?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 15, 2012)

For Those of u thinking about runnin the deep phaze check out n.w. greens grow on cz. Under KOS test grows. Our plants coulda been grown from clones. That's just what mine look like. Got me even more amped for my harvest.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 15, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The 5 bandanna i popped, all look Bad TBH.. i feel like tossin em all and usin that space for somethin better... But im hopin for a surprise come flower....


Mine were looking kinda bleh for a while. Super F*ckin finicky. I was having signs that appeared to be of a calcium and magnesium def. I foliar fed with my Veg nutes and an added dose of Equalibrium (humboldt nutes) a couple times. got the green to come back and stopped the progressive yellow tipped leaves that started working it's way top to bottom. I only had 2 of the bandanas but one is male I just found out. On another note.. I also am growing a Headband x C99 that is the only other finicky plant in my garden. Curious if Headband is a strain that requires special care. It appears so.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

WbW... Thats one rule i can agree to accept.....

Good Luck, LW....



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Mine were looking kinda bleh for a while. Super F*ckin finicky. I was having signs that appeared to be of a calcium and magnesium def. I foliar fed with my Veg nutes and an added dose of Equalibrium (humboldt nutes) a couple times. got the green to come back and stopped the progressive yellow tipped leaves that started working it's way top to bottom. I only had 2 of the bandanas but one is male I just found out. On another note.. I also am growing a Headband x C99 that is the only other finicky plant in my garden. Curious if Headband is a strain that requires special care. It appears so.


Yah man, Its crazy Finicky...
Especially sitting next to the Alien Fires which if i cut one in half a few days later would be twice as tall again with lush greenage... Makes it look even worse....
I got 2/5 confirmed female bandanas with pre-flowers.... The others i cant tell yet...
Also when i used the GoGnats all the bandanas threw up white spots, but the AlienFire's took it like a champ.... Still not gunna use that product again, finally got my MosquitoBits....


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 15, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I keep forgetting to mention this.....
> I think the Bodhi Gear may drop soon at CZ....
> Has anybody noticed the Bodhi Section for gear that popped up overnight....


also, the Bodhi section at attitude got changed. keeping fingers crossed and $$ in the bank.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> also, the Bodhi section at attitude got changed. keeping fingers crossed and $$ in the bank.


I noticed that too the other day, everytime im at the tude i check bodhi..
And all the sudden he had like 5 sub sections.. 
Three was one for:
Pre-release
regular
heirloom
vintage
and Limited Edition...LoL

I liked it better with only Three Sections.... If attitude wanted to keep it cleaner they should just remove all the strains that are "Gone"...
Clear the clutter...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 15, 2012)

gognats burns shit. be very careful.

you need to use it, next day rinse it... like that.

i got a bottle almost full. cause that cedar smelling gognats is garbage.

*

funny my alphadawgs were fickle in the very beginning.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> gognats burns shit. be very careful.
> 
> i got a bottle almost full. cause that elixir is garbage.
> 
> ...


Maybe its the SnoDawg BX...
Bandana - (707 Headband x SnoDawg BX)
AlphaDawgs - ( Chem d x SnoDawg BX)

Although theres ChemDawg in the Headband....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

my akg snozzberry is a weak little bitch too...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> my akg snozzberry is a weak little bitch too...


My whole pack never germinated


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

If anybody wants some RoyalQueen seeds...
There 50% off on there site...
http://www.royalqueenseeds.com/33-feminised-cannabis-seeds

50% from 11-30 is pretty fockin cheap....

I grew out the freebies Royal Dwarf - ruderalis skunk cross....
And it was a beautiful plant, with great Rotten Skunk smell when you broke a leaf, but otherwise kinda fruity...



cmt1984 said:


> my akg snozzberry is a weak little bitch too...





wyteberrywidow said:


> My whole pack never germinated


So everyone has had problems with alphakronik....Hmmmm

I know theres dank to be found there somewhere, but i dont like working this hard to find it.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My whole pack never germinated


that blows.

i popped just 1, it was slow to pop and slow as fuck to grow. its 3 or 4 weeks old now and barely an inch tall lol...its finally startin to take off though.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> that blows.
> 
> i popped just 1, it was slow to pop and slow as fuck to grow. its 3 or 4 weeks old now and barely an inch tall lol...its finally startin to take off though.


3/5 of mine have barely gotten anywhere and its been like 50 days...
2 are ok, looks like 50/50 male female on the 2...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah after that I put the rest of akg on hold. I'll get back to it eventually but not now and from the looks not soon.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah after that I put the rest of akg on hold. I'll get back to it eventually but not now and from the looks not soon.


I was actually going to buy some more of their gear, but i put that on hold too...
SnowDawg BX, and another one of the "dawgs"... Ohh yah the Belka i think....

Its too bad really.....


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 15, 2012)

Indeed all my akg gear is super slow.


----------



## wheezer (Jan 15, 2012)

man I'm sorry to hear everyones trouble with AKG right now. I have Super bomb, White Diamonds, Eisbaer, and Cheddarwurst going, and all of them germed and only a couple were weak. The white crosses were real strong and so was the Superbomb. My Alpha dogs were a little slow out the gate though.......


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 15, 2012)

Alphaknoniks Snowdawg Bx was one of my all time favs. So far in veg I have Jackpot Royale, Sin City Kush, Eisbaer, and Bandana. Besides bandana being nute sensitive no other problems so far. Im gonna pop mad AKG this year and put his gear to the test.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 15, 2012)

my alphakronik alphadawgs look great. 

they picked up. & developing nicely.

i have so much shit going on ...dont need to focus on any one strain.

shit, a slow batch allows me to shuffle new stuff around, maintain space in the main veg tent, and do other plants.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Alphaknoniks Snowdawg Bx was one of my all time favs. So far in veg I have Jackpot Royale, Sin City Kush, Eisbaer, and Bandana. Besides bandana being nute sensitive no other problems so far. Im gonna pop mad AKG this year and put his gear to the test.


Please Do......
Ive seen your stash of AKG that jay sent you... Pop em all ..LoL
I wanna know for sure...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 15, 2012)

will do. im excited about Eisbaer the most i think


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2012)

I basically got everything from akg.. That's why I was upset that the snozzberry went 0/10 germination but Kay is a cool dude.. I haven't heard problems after the first drop tho.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I basically got everything from akg.. That's why I was upset that the snozzberry went 0/10 germination but Kay is a cool dude.. I haven't heard problems after the first drop tho.


I had some issues with omega dawg and belka, but all is good! I got those replaced among some new stuff ! Now they are doing great! lots of vigor now!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Immortal flower: 
Grapehead. $40.00
Space bubba. $40.00

Shure fire seeds:
Cheesy jones. $50.00

Gorilla grower:
East coast aliendawg. $60.00
Cosmicdawg. $60.00
Alien fruit. $60.00

Bobhi seeds:
Lost kush x fantasy island $65.00

Tracking. $15.00
--------------
Total. 390.00


This is my new cz order


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Immortal flower:
> Grapehead. $40.00
> Space bubba. $40.00
> 
> ...


Your always gettin the shit that doesnt get listed....LoL

You must a pretty nice list.....

Just PAB ---- HASH... Does a Body Good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Some might get listed but there are limited amounts im guesing on others i think thats why they dont get listed


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I noticed that too the other day, everytime im at the tude i check bodhi..
> And all the sudden he had like 5 sub sections..
> Three was one for:
> Pre-release
> ...


 i honestly cant tell if they added anything new though. it looks like they just re-jumbled the same strains into 5 sections now instead of 3. and while i agree i hate the sold out clutter, as long as they plan to get more in stock i actually like that they leave it up because it lets me know that when it comes back around, ill be able to get it there 



jkahndb0 said:


> If anybody wants some RoyalQueen seeds...
> There 50% off on there site...
> http://www.royalqueenseeds.com/33-feminised-cannabis-seeds
> 50% from 11-30 is pretty fockin cheap....
> ...





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Alphaknoniks Snowdawg Bx was one of my all time favs. So far in veg I have Jackpot Royale, Sin City Kush, Eisbaer, and Bandana. Besides bandana being nute sensitive no other problems so far. Im gonna pop mad AKG this year and put his gear to the test.


 yea i hope i get luckier than some others, as soon as jackpot royale and sin city kush come back im going to pull the trigger on them, would be crushed if a whole pack failed


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i honestly cant tell if they added anything new though. it looks like they just re-jumbled the same strains into 5 sections now instead of 3. and while i agree i hate the sold out clutter, as long as they plan to get more in stock i actually like that they leave it up because it lets me know that when it comes back around, ill be able to get it there
> 
> 
> 
> yea i hope i get luckier than some others, as soon as jackpot royale and sin city kush come back im going to pull the trigger on them, would be crushed if a whole pack failed


Thats what i meant by "gone" some of his stuff is one time only....


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thats what i meant by "gone" some of his stuff is one time only....


yea, that stuff should surely be cleared up as it only serves to tease my emotions (ie: big sur holy bud) 

and thats not a good way to treat customers imo


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> yea, that stuff should surely be cleared up as it only serves to tease my emotions (ie: big sur holy bud)
> 
> and thats not a good way to treat customers imo


Yah the BigSurHolyBud *Indica Dom*, is no more... 65 packs made and gone....

But hes making a BigSurHolyBud Sativa Dom over the next year....
(its far away, but youll get ur chance......)


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah the BigSurHolyBud *Indica Dom*, is no more... 65 packs made and gone....
> 
> But hes making a BigSurHolyBud Sativa Dom over the next year....
> (its far away, but youll get ur chance......)


what really sucks was that when a few more packs were found and put up for sale at attitude, i saw it and posted here, but never bothered to grab them because i didnt know at the time it was a limited release, or rather the left overs of a limited release.

but you know, if you snooze, you lose 

thanks for the heads up on the sativa dom though. even though its far off, at least now my eyes and ears will be open, so it hopefully wont sneak up on me. knowledge is everything, for real. knowing whats limited, knowing who's gear is worth jumping on right out the gate, knows who gear will sell out, etc etc. knowing all that surely helps with deciding what i grab when i grab stuff.

i feel like i wanted to add something else, but i cant remember it anymore if i did  again, thanks for the heads up on that, and thanks to everyone else thats given a heads up on good gear. especially that burgundy & sun maden. if it wasn't for this thread, Burgundy would have sold out before i ever knew it was for sale 

<3


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> what really sucks was that when a few more packs were found and put up for sale at attitude, i saw it and posted here, but never bothered to grab them because i didnt know at the time it was a limited release, or rather the left overs of a limited release.
> 
> but you know, if you snooze, you lose
> 
> ...


I grabbed two packs Bodhi- BSHB on 12/30...
He put up the last 5 packs as BIN's on seur...

You just gotta keep watching, and JAWS is doing a BigSur project too... with Bodhi's and Danbo's(i think) genetics.....
He's crossing the indy and the sativa dom variety's together... One from BigSurHolyBud and the other BigSurHolyWeed...
Should be fun...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I grabbed two packs Bodhi- BSHB on 12/30...
> He put up the last 5 packs as BIN's on seur...
> 
> You just gotta keep watching, and JAWS is doing a BigSur project too... with Bodhi's and Danbo's(i think) genetics.....
> ...


you are just full of fun information this evening, or morning i guess. and thats awesome about JAWS' project, thanks for the heads up! now all i need is my mailman to go to work in the morning. i'm like 99% my package is at my post office now, but no mail sunday and monday = "/wrist"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

All Rare Dankness Seeds now in-stock at The 'Tude....

Still no GGG.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 16, 2012)

How the hell are u gettin that shit hellraiser? Man I can't wait to get paid on Friday I'm so fucking broke. I haven't bought a pack in like a month! Can u believe that? I tried to buy a pack but my $ got lost. Pisses me off.. how much does it cost to send $$ registered?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> How the hell are u gettin that shit hellraiser? Man I can't wait to get paid on Friday I'm so fucking broke. I haven't bought a pack in like a month! Can u believe that? I tried to buy a pack but my $ got lost. Pisses me off.. how much does it cost to send $$ registered?


11.50 to register
00.98 for the stamp

Thats with no insurance, with tracking number

Everyone is gunna wanna know what Rare Dankness #1 is...
Here is one answer...


ChronicClouds said:


> Rare Dankness #1 which is a Pure Tahoe OG cross.


----------



## IVIars (Jan 16, 2012)

Did I miss the Bodhi drop at cz? His seeds are always sold out at attitude as soon as they drop. 

I have Sin City Kush from AKG. All 5 germed, 4 of the 5 have good vigor, 3 of the 4 are fems. They're beautiful plants, I want the Jackpot Royale


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 16, 2012)

Gage Green just re-dropped at the tude. About half is restocked.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Help me Jebus! I go to bed everything's cool. Then I wake up and dont do my usual routine(checking this thread,and the seed sites) and just come to work. Then I check and pow all kinds of gear I want drops. I work till nine too! Crap. And of course I just did a $320 dollar order from cz. I knew I shoulda pm'd mr.c to make sure if he was holdin or not. Wtf. Wish I could use dis Barnes and noble gift card to buy some beans. My freakin prepaid card is empty.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn!!! No Grape Stomper........


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Ugggh that rare dankness gear is waxed. I want that karma bitch but I dont know for that price I could get two packs of something else. Or spend a lil more and get two packs on cz of some dank house or something. Has anyone heard anything about him? I know chronic clouds wrote a lil bit about some of their crosses. Idk a hundred bucks is whack


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

I like that avi mindmelted.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I like that avi mindmelted.


Its called courage..and then run away.....

Couple of more......


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ugggh that rare dankness gear is waxed. I want that karma bitch but I dont know for that price I could get two packs of something else. Or spend a lil more and get two packs on cz of some dank house or something. Has anyone heard anything about him? I know chronic clouds wrote a lil bit about some of their crosses. Idk a hundred bucks is whack


OK just found some info out yesterday.
We run all RD gear including stuff that isn't even released. What I see is pretty good. Scotts Blue is good for instance. Moonshine haze is good IMO. 
Now that's said, the deal with their gear is it seems to be very unstable. Meaning there is a wide varience in phenos. Very Wide.
IMHO I agree $100 is too much, save your money, as I do believe there are better strains out there. Gage Green especially!
The best strains I've heard are RD1 and RD2 and he didn't even release those.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey thanks chronic clouds. That's what I was leaning towards. Def got some money set aside for grape stomper. And like I said I'm about to buy all of KOS's gear two packs of some.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Gage Green just re-dropped at the tude. About half is restocked.


 yea i see Burgundy and SunMaden back in stock. but they still dont have the three i want, GrapeStomper OG, Sour Grapes, or Leia OG. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Help me Jebus! I go to bed everything's cool. Then I wake up and dont do my usual routine(checking this thread,and the seed sites) and just come to work. Then I check and pow all kinds of gear I want drops. I work till nine too! Crap. And of course I just did a $320 dollar order from cz. I knew I shoulda pm'd mr.c to make sure if he was holdin or not. Wtf. Wish I could use dis Barnes and noble gift card to buy some beans. My freakin prepaid card is empty.


 sorry pal  it seems like that happens to everyone at some point. the one day we dont check, something awesome drops. i know i've been there for sure 


Mindmelted said:


> Damn!!! No Grape Stomper........


haha, my thoughts exactly. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Ugggh that rare dankness gear is waxed. I want that karma bitch but I dont know for that price I could get two packs of something else. Or spend a lil more and get two packs on cz of some dank house or something. Has anyone heard anything about him? I know chronic clouds wrote a lil bit about some of their crosses. Idk a hundred bucks is whack


i spent a lil bit of time trying to get infos on rare dankess. it seems they are based out of colorado, and have a presence at the med clubs there. but i still haven't seen any actual grow journals or pics of their gear that people have run. oh and it seems most of the threads i had found talking about them are from middle of 2011. i dont like breeders that dont list the lineage behind their strains, and on the Rare Dankness website there are some parent plants listed as "Top Secret". and i hate that. if you're willing to take my money, at least tell me what your giving me imo


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> OK just found some info out yesterday.
> We run all RD gear including stuff that isn't even released. What I see is pretty good. Scotts Blue is good for instance. Moonshine haze is good IMO.
> Now that's said, the deal with their gear is it seems to be very unstable. Meaning there is a wide varience in phenos. Very Wide.
> IMHO I agree $100 is too much, save your money, as I do believe there are better strains out there. Gage Green especially!
> The best strains I've heard are RD1 and RD2 and he didn't even release those.


thanks for the info CC. would you by chance also have any info as to what the genetics are behind RD1? i see they use it as a male in a few crosses, but never heard of it before 


edit - to early to spell good


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 16, 2012)

Gud mornin my SC peeps! Bout to see some strange clouds...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Gud mornin my SC peeps! Bout to see some strange clouds...


those icons are like.. "going.. going.. Gone!" lol


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks for the info CC. would you by chance also have any info as to what the genetics are behind RD1? i see they use it as a male in a few crosses, but never heard of it before
> 
> 
> edit - to early to spell good


I don't remember exactly but RD1 is either a pure tahoe cross or it's a pure tahoe og. I'll find out more. 
I just wanted everyone to know my honest opinion about RD as I get to see a lot of em atm, and they are expensive even out here. Compared to TGA a 10 pack goes for around $50-60 out here. I don't mean to talk shit about RD but the results speak for themselves, I believe he needs to stabalize his seeds more to cut down on the crappy phenos, but not to say RD doesn't have some dank, because they do, but you might have to plant some seeds or get lucky. From what I've heard be prepared to plant to find that keeper. You guys (and ladies) have helped so much so I figure I could pass on what I know as we all collect.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 16, 2012)

dam man...all these drops and nothin i want


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man...all these drops and nothin i want


I don't think I'm grabbing anything either actually. I'm buyin some new grow gear tomorrow. I'm gonna load up my card and wait for some bodhi gear that I want. That one at cz just doesn't interest me. I really want the cbr1947 that KOS is gonna drop too


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 16, 2012)

soon as my current tude order shows... imma grab the kaliman special.

*

my sannie order is 30 days today.

anybody else playing the pork chop waiting game (from holland)?

*

got og graze in my bowl.

& im pissed off.

karmas_a_bitch when you get a grind & pack on...could you please PM your thoughts.

shoreline. did u take it yet?

please let me know the deal with % of amber vs. flower time.

*
dbl white


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man...all these drops and nothin i want


Lol the only thing I wanted was sun maiden but I'm caught paying bills and stuff.. Can't wait for my tax refund I'm going insane.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol the only thing I wanted was sun maiden but I'm caught paying bills and stuff.. Can't wait for my tax refund I'm going insane.


yeah, i was gonna grab a 5 pack of sun maiden...but looks like they only come in 10's.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 16, 2012)

so much dropped today.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> so much dropped today.


all the out of stocks i'm stalking are still out of stock. 

between that, and knowing im not getting mail (or my lucky 7 package) today, i just wish it was tuesday already


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 16, 2012)

yup. a ton of stuff still out of stock. I scored Sun Maiden, Karmas Bitch (I LOVE SKYWALKER), and Chem Glue.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 16, 2012)

My last Sannie order hit 28 days. I emailed him. He said thats too long. Six days later I had the second order. Never saw the first one.

I even felt just a tiny bit "guilty", but I brushed it off. I hope there are not too many scoundrels out there taking advantage of breeders who go that far to keep customers satisfied.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm gonna check her tomorrow gud. I'll let u know


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> all the out of stocks i'm stalking are still out of stock.
> 
> between that, and knowing im not getting mail (or my lucky 7 package) today, i just wish it was tuesday already



I know the feeling my friend....Come on Nightmare Kush......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 16, 2012)

About the bobhi it was offered to me while placing a order from what ive been told it will be listed real soon so watch for it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

5 packs of Bohdis *m8 (lost kush) x fantasy island* went up earlier today on CZ but they went quick!! I got one


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> 5 packs of Bohdis *m8 (lost kush) x fantasy island* went up earlier today on CZ but they went quick!! I got one


LoL... i didnt even see that.....

I got mines though....

Holdin off on the GGG till they reach the Jungle....
and no RD for me neither....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

That's crazy there.. Ya guys got in on that quick lol.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 16, 2012)

you guys seen the Rare Dankness at the Attitude??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> you guys seen the Rare Dankness at the Attitude??


Yah it dropped at 7 this mornin....
A lil too overpriced to go on a Pheno Safari for me....(
And too many "Secret Recipes"....
If i didnt need the $$ for other verified dank... Then i would cop a pack to see what they were about....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 16, 2012)

Sensible Seeds is having their new promotion, 8ball or something like that. At first I thought they were giving away blow but if you spend over euro35 you get these along with their other freebees. Ordered from them a couple times and am on their mailing list. Just thought I would pass it along since all this other stuff is going down.
Cannaventure Seeds- Sour Double Kush
Cannaventure Seeds- Star Berry Indica
KC Brains Seeds- Afghani Special
Kaliman Seeds- Cheese Tease
Mr Nice Seeds- Critical Haze
Green Gage Seeds- Pepe le Chem
Astur Jaya Seeds- Druida
High Quality Seeds- Big Bud


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Sensible Seeds is having their new promotion, 8ball or something like that. At first I thought they were giving away blow but if you spend over euro35 you get these along with their other freebees. Ordered from them a couple times and am on their mailing list. Just thought I would pass it along since all this other stuff is going down.
> Cannaventure Seeds- Sour Double Kush
> Cannaventure Seeds- Star Berry Indica
> KC Brains Seeds- Afghani Special
> ...


They dont mention how many of each...
Its prob just one reg seed of each, so its best to buy multiple order worth $45-usd to get like 2 or 3 reg seeds...
Its a great promotion though!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> you guys seen the Rare Dankness at the Attitude??


i would never drop that kind of money on a breeder i never heard of , i would go with someone like soma who i know has put the time in


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i would never drop that kind of money on a breeder i never heard of , i would go with someone like soma who i know has put the time in


 they won this years cannabis cup robert, not that means poopoo, but i'm just saying, lol..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 16, 2012)

if its the only pack you buy all year... I wouldnt go with raredankness. plus, two strains really caught my eye. 
I grow what I want, not by price. doggies nuts is the only seed company with overpriced seeds. 

when you're talking meds, recreational use, and pounds of herb, 40-100$ is the same amount of money to me. 

Ill run a few of Karmas Bitch as soon as i figure out living situation.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> if its the only pack you buy all year... I wouldnt go with raredankness. plus, two strains really caught my eye.
> I grow what I want, not by price. doggies nuts is the only seed company with overpriced seeds.
> 
> when you're talking meds, recreational use, and pounds of herb, 40-100$ is the same amount of money to me.
> ...


I dont mind spending $100 on a pack..
But it has to be worth it.... If someone says that it takes alot of seeds to find a keeper, than $100- aint worth it...
There are lots of legit breeders with proven, stable genetics.. That i dont have to waste time and $$ on something that may never be....
TGA is the same price as rare dankness...(10 packs) but you know your gunna find a keeper.. Even in a 5pack you wont have to look far...
Same with e$ko, GGG, and the list goes on...

I am lookin forward to seein the grow threads from these purchases, because as it stands right now theres no-one runnin these beans on the Web.... Lookin forward to seein some killa Nug, and not some Expensive duds....

Also IMMORTAL FLOWER released:
Moose Juice (Chemdawg-D x Space Qleaner)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Yah I really don't mind spending money on beans. But it has to be a breeder I know about. I'd rather spend the loot on mosca seeds expensive ass old time crosses. 

Laxfix let me know how those karma bitches turn out. I'm very interested in them


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 16, 2012)

hahahhahahahhahahahahahahahhahahha

all i know is a ran the "machacar" and it made my mouth sad


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish I had money for that Karma Bitch, Rare dankness sounds worth trying.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yah I really don't mind spending money on beans. But it has to be a breeder I know about. I'd rather spend the loot on mosca seeds expensive ass old time crosses.
> 
> Laxfix let me know how those karma bitches turn out. I'm very interested in them




Thinking about scooping up some mosca c99 in search of that black pheno!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 16, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Thinking about scooping up some mosca c99 in search of that black pheno!


The mosca c99 f1 is in stock at seed boutique. They have the bx too


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a "royal purple" pheno in my dpd x black rose. They are not even a week in, the smallest buds ever and 1 is already dark dark purple buds. Almost black. Then I have 1 which I'm pretty sure is the "red head" pheno and then 2 green females. I still have 4 in veg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I got a "royal purple" pheno in my dpd x black rose. They are not even a week in, the smallest buds ever and 1 is already dark dark purple buds. Almost black. Then I have 1 which I'm pretty sure is the "red head" pheno and then 2 green females. I still have 4 in veg.


Sounds like you in for a variety of colors good shit.. Wait till you pop those others with the dpd in it


----------



## cerberus (Jan 16, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Thinking about scooping up some mosca c99 in search of that black pheno!




mosca c99 bx1 not the black pheno but i figured i'd throw it up, everyone loves bud porn.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 16, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I know the feeling my friend....Come on *The White S2*......


 fixed it for you buddy 



LILBSDAD said:


> Sensible Seeds is having their new promotion, 8ball or something like that. At first I thought they were giving away blow but if you spend over euro35 you get these along with their other freebees. Ordered from them a couple times and am on their mailing list. Just thought I would pass it along since all this other stuff is going down.
> Cannaventure Seeds- Sour Double Kush
> Cannaventure Seeds- Star Berry Indica
> KC Brains Seeds- Afghani Special
> ...


 that made me laugh, its like they were sitting around going.. "how do we top a 7 free seed promo.... hmmm ~scratches chin~... oh i know!! we'll do 8!" 



jkahndb0 said:


> They dont mention how many of each...
> Its prob just one reg seed of each, so its best to buy multiple order worth $45-usd to get like 2 or 3 reg seeds...
> Its a great promotion though!!


but do they say, limit 1 per customer?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> fixed it for you buddy
> 
> 
> that made me laugh, its like they were sitting around going.. "how do we top a 7 free seed promo.... hmmm ~scratches chin~... oh i know!! we'll do 8!"
> ...


Nah...
even though its not written anywhere, it still may be....
If your going to do multiple orders you should ask them first.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I know they said that last promo with the th seeds and others. I ordered 3x and got 3x the freebies all of them. So I'm pretty sure they just say that but still pack it the same.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 16, 2012)

man i just watched drug inc "heroin" edition ... couldn't even make it through 10 minutes.

the meth one is nuts too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

Shit crazy man. Watch intervention with the dope heads lmao


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 16, 2012)

ordered some east coast aliendawg l

i love ecsd


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> man i just watched drug inc "heroin" edition ... couldn't even make it through 10 minutes.
> 
> the meth one is nuts too.


love that show. did you see the hash episode? so much dry sift hash...

i had a hard time watchin the coke episode...made me really want a bump....or a trail lol.

couldnt finish watchin the ecstasy episode...had me wantin to drop so fuckin bad.

wbw - i watch intervention too...pretty crazy shit.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> love that show. did you see the hash episode? so much dry sift hash...
> 
> i had a hard time watchin the coke episode...made me really want a bump....or a trail lol.
> 
> ...


I had to stop watchin all those shows.... 
If i ever watched the Heroin edition, id be especially fucked.....
Its like an hour long advertisement to do drugs....
Thats why i only watch the ones on MJ....


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 16, 2012)

Cosmicdawg sounds like some good good to pick up.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 16, 2012)

the last couple days are such a blur and i didn't even watch any of those shows. at least i don't think i did.

mad space princess cuts are fillin my closet. she's gonna get around like lindsey lohan.

my jackpot royale is gettin a lil color, couple lower leaves faded to a deep red. cant wait to see this bitch in few weeks.

my hair was def on last night. today im dreaming of giving myself a buprenorphine foliar feed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

Intervention is sick ESP the new ones.. The meth heads really sell ass to get meth.. The dudes and girls sel they ass.. That's too far for drugs man.. Every time I watch that shit I wish I was there to just smack sense into some of them.. I mean really you rob your moms and grannies for thousands of dollars just to get high in a hour.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Intervention is sick ESP the new ones.. The meth heads really sell ass to get meth.. The dudes and girls sel they ass.. That's too far for drugs man.. Every time I watch that shit I wish I was there to just smack sense into some of them.. I mean really you rob your moms and grannies for thousands of dollars just to get high in a hour.


I knew some bitches that sold/traded they ass for drugs.. even just for pills....
Some were pretty unexpected too, one day you a hot bitch with a normal life.. Then bam Yous a Ho....
Never any dudes though...LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I knew some bitches that sold/traded they ass for drugs.. even just for pills....
> Some were pretty unexpected too, one day you a hot bitch with a normal life.. Then bam Yous a Ho....
> Never any dudes though...LoL


Yeah I know girls around here who do that shit.. But for guys is like omg. I mean damn I'm speechless don't know shaking my head .


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Is seed addiction covered in these TV shows?? (It should be) here's my lastest buy from CZ I just couldn't resist.
*
CosmicDawg ~ GorrillaGrower

m8 (lost kush) x fantasy island ~ Bohdi

*On Gage gear get it while you can where you can is my advice as demand is high and growing


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 17, 2012)

dang i missed the bohdi by a few days


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 17, 2012)

I know girls and 1 dude prostitute from when I was rly strung out. Its weird dude mostly only gay guys buy male prostitutes and "he's not gay" either. I've tried gettin hi on methadone it just takes a lot. I usually buy seeds whenevr I'm feelin anxious.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I know girls and 1 dude prostitute from when I was rly strung out. Its weird dude mostly only gay guys buy male prostitutes and "he's not gay" either. I've tried gettin hi on methadone it just takes a lot. I usually buy seeds whenevr I'm feelin anxious.


Yeah at least your addiction changed for the better.

Well he's gay now if he got bought by a gay guy for the hour


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 17, 2012)

Whats the scoop on these snowdawg freebies from CZ.. 
snowdawg x sour d
snowdawg x querkle..
Whos the breeder?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

wish you guys could see the area not far from my house.

meth city.
more clinics & dope heads & the associated shit that comes with it.

a dipper (nodding) on my steps one morning almost go me locked up & scared the shit outta my exwife.

5 blocks from my crib is the nod capitol of the world... next to vancouver... our per capita is nuts.

i just started watching the drug inc after cmt1984 noted it a few weeks ago. 

made it through the heroin episode last night. was tough. 

i actually was with a friend who once did the jugular stick to a guy we knew who was paralyzed from the neck down. that day, seeing that madness first hand, made me frighted to death of that dirty brown garbage. 

when i saw the package come from my buddy's pocket i didnt even have a clue what it could be. the rest... that trickle of blood down dude's neck, the look on his face, the smell in the house : made me sick. 

all i could think was "how does my friend know how to cook this shit?"

the meth episode is what life is like outside my house... its not rural by any means ...but the issues 100% the same. 

& that meth episode is way fierce too. 
was talking to some meth mouthers this morning in fact. 

all those hard drug shows are hard to watch.

so far, i've seen the coke, meth, herion, & the herb drug inc shows.

never knew arjan created HID lights... he says so in the marijuana episode


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

cant wait to see the hash one tonight.


----------



## 001 (Jan 17, 2012)

any one smoked grandoggy purps or cherry og?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

dr green dre said:


> Whats the scoop on these snowdawg freebies from CZ..
> snowdawg x sour d
> snowdawg x querkle..
> Whos the breeder?


If it doesnt say the breeder on it, its usual a cannetics donation/tester from an amateur breeder...

May try asking about it in the freebies thread....


----------



## wheezer (Jan 17, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Is seed addiction covered in these TV shows?? (It should be) here's my lastest buy from CZ I just couldn't resist.
> *
> CosmicDawg ~ GorrillaGrower
> 
> ...


----------



## wheezer (Jan 17, 2012)

BTW....didn't sell my ass for the 500!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

001 said:


> any one smoked grandoggy purps or cherry og?


that cherry OG is one i've been eyeballing from across the room for a while now  

just always get distracted by other gear ~looks at GGG!~


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

Why the hell is the sun maiden in packs of 10 and still no grape stomper.......


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Why the hell is the sun maiden in packs of 10 and still no grape stomper.......


Yah i know it sux... If they were 5 packs i woulda grabbed 1 of each... (burgundy/sun maiden)
But i said fuckit and am waiting....

The Grape Stomper aint coming for a while.....


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Why the hell is the sun maiden in packs of 10 and still no grape stomper.......





jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i know it sux... If they were 5 packs i woulda grabbed 1 of each... (burgundy/sun maiden)
> But i said fuckit and am waiting....
> The Grape Stomper aint coming for a while.....


just curious why you guys wouldnt be interested in the 10 packs? from my understanding, its all F1s in the burgundy / SunMaden, and more beans = more chances to find more gems, right?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

Next gen Romulan and Grape God back in stock at the tude


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> just curious why you guys wouldnt be interested in the 10 packs? from my understanding, its all F1s in the burgundy / SunMaden, and more beans = more chances to find more gems, right?


True!! But being a broke dick dog you gotta go with what you can afford......


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> just curious why you guys wouldnt be interested in the 10 packs? from my understanding, its all F1s in the burgundy / SunMaden, and more beans = more chances to find more gems, right?


Cant afford it... So im waiting till they re-stock again...
Then ill prob have the money to buy a 10pack of each....
Thats what i meant... 
And if they were 5's i woulda grabbed one of each just for the helluva it...
(sendin seur like a , then theres a few hundred for cz...)
I 100% transferred my addiction to seeds....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

[youtube]M149WTrkNR8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

fruitrollup said:


> you can taste the color blue in the different blue dinafem strains. more than blueberries i think its the color blue


Back to the Ol' skool i c.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

blue taste 4eva!

everytime i read it i laff


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> blue taste 4eva!
> 
> everytime i read it i laff


I finally got around to opening the rest of Peak seeds package. What in God's name are these things he uses?. I could put this on a local expressway all day long, and it would survive. I actually broke one trying get the damn thing open. On the upside, his stuff germs fast...and 100%. The Nor Light is doing really well, and you're right on the SS...topping is a must or yield will be drastically reduced via stretch. 

Peace


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> True!! But being a broke dick dog you gotta go with what you can afford......


oh i hear ya 
i was thinking maybe i was wrong about them being F1s, so i had to ask


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

and also, mail just came. no packages for me, only bills 

i really wanted to order those 2 next gen strains since they're back, but i also really wanted to wait for my order from the lucky 7 promo to arrive

~shakes fist~


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I finally got around to opening the rest of Peak seeds package. What in God's name are these things he uses?. I could put this on a local expressway all day long, and it would survive. I actually broke one trying get the damn thing open. On the upside, his stuff germs fast...and 100%. The Nor Light is doing really well, and you're right on the SS...topping is a must or yield will be drastically reduced via stretch.
> 
> Peace


 lmfao yeah those things are indestructable haha , some of the fatter beans get lodged in there like breached babbies lol, hes been doin that for as long as i can remember... ive broke a few beans that way to..but ive never got a broken one in the mail with all the body aromour it wears LOL (TIP next time take the stick in the middle and use it to push the beans out of the slots) .....and yea they pop fast, usualy 12h-24h there all tap rooted up and ready for battle, my record was 11h on Northernberry  

Man those Skunks are big....if you dont top em its ok to flip em in wk2-3 of veg or they get redonkulous....i cant wait till you get to smoke it tho lol....its potent! when i used to grow it alot all my buddies would wana come over and smoke just that, nothin else. The NL are ok untopped, they dotn get super tall as long as there in a decent size pot, theres 2 phenos here, one has wide leaves and grows thick disco ball nuggs, the other is taller and thinner leafed ( the one in my journal) the high is slightly more up and nice body stone, not super potent but its one of my fav relaxing smokes or for jammin tunes.

imm off to take some pics, i didnt get that done lastnight, nor did i got to that movie.....tonight i will tho with some weed cookies


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

Got my Lucky seven order today......

And my Nightmare Kush Beans.......


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> [youtube]M149WTrkNR8&feature=related[/youtube]



Big Maiden Fan here.........


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Got my Lucky seven order today......
> 
> And my Nightmare Kush Beans.......


so jealous, the package im waiting for has my NMK as well


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> so jealous, the package im waiting for has my NMK as well



Hopefully tomorrow my friend......

8 days to florida......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

Ya guys and this white s2 lol.. I hope it's all that the way ya talk about it.. I got one halfway thru flower while the buds are small they are frosty with a light smell.. Overall not that impressed had way better. This is a white s1 from og raskal.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao yeah those things are indestructable haha , some of the fatter beans get lodged in there like breached babbies lol, hes been doin that for as long as i can remember... ive broke a few beans that way to..but ive never got a broken one in the mail with all the body aromour it wears LOL (TIP next time take the stick in the middle and use it to push the beans out of the slots) .....and yea they pop fast, usualy 12h-24h there all tap rooted up and ready for battle, my record was 11h on Northernberry
> 
> Man those Skunks are big....if you dont top em its ok to flip em in wk2-3 of veg or they get redonkulous....i cant wait till you get to smoke it tho lol....its potent! when i used to grow it alot all my buddies would wana come over and smoke just that, nothin else. The NL are ok untopped, they dotn get super tall as long as there in a decent size pot, theres 2 phenos here, one has wide leaves and grows thick disco ball nuggs, the other is taller and thinner leafed ( the one in my journal) the high is slightly more up and nice body stone, not super potent but its one of my fav relaxing smokes or for jammin tunes.
> 
> imm off to take some pics, i didnt get that done lastnight, nor did i got to that movie.....tonight i will tho with some weed cookies


I'm flipping the larger one today, and I have a better link for that movie that doesn't require the downloads.
http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2585131-War-Horse

How do you think the SS would perform in the ground, you think this strain could handle Fall storms in our area if they were partially sheltered by north tree lines?. Or will I be running out there in October with stakes again?.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ya guys and this white s2 lol.. I hope it's all that the way ya talk about it.. I got one halfway thru flower while the buds are small they are frosty with a light smell.. Overall not that impressed had way better. This is a white s1 from og raskal.


I think i may pop just 1 white s2 later... B/C im going to cull a few under-performing males....
And that 1 - White S2..
Shall be Dubbed ------- The Uber Doober NY East Side Kush, aka The White S2


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice I'd like that stardawg x fire or the alien to get that cherry pheno


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'm flipping the larger one today, and I have a better link for that movie that doesn't require the downloads.
> http://www.1channel.ch/watch-2585131-War-Horse
> 
> How do you think the SS would perform in the ground, you think this strain could handle Fall storms in our area if they were partially sheltered by north tree lines?. Or will I be running out there in October with stakes again?.


kewl on the newer link , thanks man. I never grew it outside , but it should finish up around early - mid oct, it gets grown alot in bc outside , so i dotn see why it couldnt handle the fall around here, its a pretty bulletproof plant, watch how much it eats lol ive yet to roast one, it can handle nutes that would kill other plants. email the man , hel tell you anythng you need to know, hes kewl that way.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

The best quality ones are:
SockShare
Putlocker
Zaala
StageVu

Fastest
videoweed.es
novamov

(the HighQuality ones are fast too.. just not as fast as something Thats half the size....)
and if you D/L Cacaoweb you can watch unlimited megavideo/videoob, etc....

More movies: http://watch-movies-az.com/
More TV: http://watchseries.eu/letters/A
but the original link: 1channel.ch good for almost everything you could possibly want...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> kewl on the newer link , thanks man. I never grew it outside , but it should finish up around early - mid oct, it gets grown alot in bc outside , so i dotn see why it couldnt handle the fall around here, its a pretty bulletproof plant, watch how much it eats lol ive yet to roast one, it can handle nutes that would kill other plants. email the man , hel tell you anythng you need to know, hes kewl that way.


Almost forgot, I usually use the putlocker/sockshare files on that hosting site to watch...works better than the actual file site. I simply click on the large arrow and close out the ads. I'll shoot MJ an email when the season approaches. I chose that strain b/c I knew he bred it for poor weather. In fact if I recall correctly, I think we had this conversation back in October...lol...can't remember.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ya guys and this white s2 lol.. I hope it's all that the way ya talk about it.. I got one halfway thru flower while the buds are small they are frosty with a light smell.. Overall not that impressed had way better. This is a white s1 from og raskal.



Ya gotta take a chance sometimes,ya never know what could pop out.....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Only cuz i see you like Northernberry...
Happy Haole Seeds: GorillaBerry back in stock at CC..
Gorilla Grape x NorthernBerry....
8 packs...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

i know y'all like to see me journal up. break off a smoke report. something like that.

but eat keep eating dicks. 

everytime i do that somehow some damn way i get banned.

so i will just drop my gems anywhere i choose. 

it seems to be working better.

*

well my verdit on sweet seeds "double white" is a resounding ==> yes 

overall : A-

taste = very very skunky, hint (and i mean hint) of sweet, & some spice (taste is B+ at best if you compare to something like plushberry)
high = power-ful , i like it ... its like an insulting dick slap perpetrated by a homeless dude while at a street cafe table with your girl. 
frost = outstanding
bag appeal = insane
density = rocks in a bag , you could catch a charge if you threw one at a friend
yield = above avergae
clone/ability = excellent
veg time = fast 
flower time = 8 to 9 weeks. has that great white shark early yellow no matter what skillz & chems & knowledge u got factor
sog/ability = need to search it, some phenos dick up better than others
phenos = two : i see very similar plant structure, leaf shape, etc... the difference is in how they stretch & make cola
responds = to lst, fim, supercrop, bondage, dildos, and ballgags

i grew this strain in coco, hydroton, and mapito... both handfed & ebb/flow... from cutting ...from seed to veg to flower.

i took over 100 cuts of this strain & rooted them all w/o any drama.

my only real detraction is the taste. 

you have to appreciate skunky, (i feel franko green house seeds queer saying it) slightly pine-y, great white type smoke. i detect little widow in my pheno. also, this is fresh dry. no cure.

however, i smoke all kinds off shit fresh of these screen... and my bias is toward sweeter flavors. my mouth IS NOT sad when i smoke it & peeps on the street will love it.

me personally, until it cures, i smoke other shit. 
but dont take me too too rigid on taste.

& the only white widow i've ever had was outdoor... might have been a dinafem version... was super sweet. loved it in fact.

double white : white widow x great white shark (both parents selected in 1999-2000)


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Hopefully tomorrow my friend......
> 8 days to florida......


yea, i'm more in the middle than on any particular coast, today is day 10. which seems nuts because i feel like its been closer to 3 weeks, but i just checked and its really only been 10 days. usually takes them 14-18 days to get to me. so i need to just puff tuff on what i got and chill for a bit. 

but all that being said, i think tracking might be right on the money for the first time in years. see, its all about finding the silver lining in bad situations 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Ya guys and this white s2 lol.. I hope it's all that the way ya talk about it.. I got one halfway thru flower while the buds are small they are frosty with a light smell.. Overall not that impressed had way better. This is a white s1 from og raskal.


i hope so too~ it was very hard for me to resist a lot of the raskal hype when he first came around with his WiFi, White Bubba, White Urkle, etc. and i feel it was kromes The White, that really gave raskals gear that awesome sugar coated lovelyness look. so hopefully i can get a great gem out of the pack and it either self it to make my own S3s! or cross it to make a few new things for my personal collection


----------



## JCashman (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> well my verdit on sweet seeds "double white" is a resounding ==> yes
> overall : A-
> 
> taste = very very skunky, hint (and i mean hint) of sweet, & some spice (taste is B+ at best if you compare to something like plushberry)
> ...


best endorsement ever


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i know y'all like to see me journal up. break off a smoke report. something like that.
> 
> but eat keep eating dicks.
> 
> ...




Looks very nice.........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

jezzuz Gud .......im still laffin at the HIGH description lmao....bud looks fuckin tastey


check this shit out!
View attachment 2003462


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

what is that?

it looks like phil spector's hair


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr Nice mango haze...the Phil Specter pheno


----------



## taaldow (Jan 17, 2012)

what is that mango haze bad hair day


Dizzle Frost said:


> jezzuz Gud .......im still laffin at the HIGH description lmao....bud looks fuckin tastey
> 
> 
> check this shit out!
> View attachment 2003462


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

taaldow said:


> what is that


Haze pheno Mango Haze , the other pheno looks liek a Skunk plant

i jus put some pix up in my journal, link is on my sigg


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

are you calling that?

luv it!

every time i smoke that shit im overcome by the urge to play fully loaded russian roulette with a bitch while high on coke & booze.

wacky weed. 
& breed thusly.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> are you calling that?
> 
> luv it!
> 
> ...


 i think it is the Phil Specter pheno from now on! 


the last time i smoked orig haze was about 97 ish , it totaled me into a emotional wreck lol....that shit aint nothin to play with haha...i didnt smoke haze for years after that...true story!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle that shit looks crazy. I don't even don't what to say


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

it leaves me speachless to man lol ... i wish i could put a smell sample in here to, thats crazier than it looks. this thing is covered in resin , the stems even. jus crazy...i might go back and jus stare at it again for another 30m lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

ow yes.
soma is near to releasing a new strain : carmel kush

something like a 12 week kush variety.

e$ko had an ounce in a jar & some clones from soma.

& here's his pull of dj's f13 today... for sure he's sending me these beans.

cause i needs me some more CCM.

& fuck bricktop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what is that?
> 
> it looks like phil spector's hair


I was thinkin the same thing when i saw it...
Then i scrolled down and there was your post....
I got a Box dissolvin in my mouth, i almost spit orangeness all over the place...LoL



gudkarma said:


> ow yes.
> soma is near to releasing a new strain : carmel kush
> 
> something like a 12 week kush variety.
> ...



Thats cool.. it looks like he hangs the Buds according to where they were on the plant...
I just tie'em to my dog and slap his ass with a hot poker.. whenever he stops, Dry Nugz Ferr errybody!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Went to the grow store today. Bought a bunch o stuff. Gotta make a new batch of coco. Got all the goodies for that. Bout a unovair ozone generator. And some shit to get rid of these fungus gnats. I can't wait to have them gone. They're so annoying. So easy to drop loot in those stores. I almost bought another 1k setup, but I resisted the urge. It was difficult. I still spent like $600 today. I'll have that light soon. I'm gonna use it to flower my males. And then prob put in my veg area. Most likely run it on 400w.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Went to the grow store today. Bought a bunch o stuff. Gotta make a new batch of coco. Got all the goodies for that. Bout a unovair ozone generator. And some shit to get rid of these fungus gnats. I can't wait to have them gone. They're so annoying. So easy to drop loot in those stores. I almost bought another 1k setup, but I resisted the urge. It was difficult. I still spent like $600 today. I'll have that light soon. I'm gonna use it to flower my males. And then prob put in my veg area. Most likely run it on 400w.


I had fungas gnats but never more than a couple at a time...
I think the ortho home defense max that is around my room might be killin them....
I also used a layer of perlite, but not on everything....
Now i got Mosquito Bits (pieces of the dunks), inside the soil, on top, and i mixed (blended, same diff..LoL) it into some hot water.. Then i watered with it..
Did all that (the dunks) on the same day like last week... My fly traps only have 3 gnats on em... and have never caught more than a couple in the past....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

ahahahahahahhaahahaha.

i spent only $60... i got a half gallon of hydroplex (in that cool squeeze/measure bottle) and a quart? (medium size) ona gel.

was thinking about putting those in every room.

trying to bring chicks home + this green thumb hobby = a 24/7 cock block.

karma let me know how that ozone generator works. what size did u get? how will you mount it? where? gimme the details.

i had an idea to put one inside my tote style duct muffler... never have to even worry about filter failure.

& i hear in the flower room it fucks with the smell of the ("flesh" of the) flowers. u do research? 

better that than get the knock on the door. 
or have that hottie walk in your house & you can just watch her sniffer working. wtf is that odor?

hmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

i grabbed soem hydroplex a couple weeks ago to...been usin it on the Haze plants , only 2ml / gal tho


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ahahahahahahhaahahaha.
> 
> i spent only $60... i got a half gallon of hydroplex (in that cool squeeze/measure bottle) and a quart? (medium size) ona gel.
> 
> ...


I got odor absorbing gel, everywhere.... (hidden)
Whenever i see it on sale i grab a bucnh..... They work great but only last a week..
There advertised to last like month+, i guess the more odor's they absorb the quicker they disappear... But for 00.88-1.00 where can i go wrong...
You cant smell anything, sep A Fresh Summers Deuche...
Girl be like, You spill a deuche in here?? Cuz it smell like some clean ass pussy....



Hydroplex...
Bring out the Spector in, you!!!!!!!!!!
Before..

After Hydroplex...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I got odor absorbing gel, everywhere.... (hidden)
> Whenever i see it on sale i grab a bucnh..... They work great but only last a week..
> There advertised to last like month+, i guess the more odor's they absorb the quicker they disappear... But for 00.88-1.00 where can i go wrong...
> You cant smell anything, sep A Fresh Summers Deuche...
> Girl be like, You spill a deuche in here?? Cuz it smell like some clean ass pussy....


 it works? im gonna go buy a skid of it then lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it works? im gonna go buy a skid of it then lol


Yah man they work, but you will have to replace them...
CVS brand has a big Ol' block of it for $5-

But i think you get more from the Renuzit 2 in 1...
There always on sale at stop and shop, wherever for $1- or less...
and there great...

You can adjust how far you open it for diff. strengths....
They neutralize odor and freshen at the same time!!!
what will they think of next?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah man they work, but you will have to replace them...
> CVS brand has a big Ol' block of it for $5-
> View attachment 2003623
> But i think you get more from the Renuzit 2 in 1...
> ...


 thanks man! ill be running my renuzits at full throttle lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Jkahn how much did u pay for the mosquito dunks?
The spot I went had em for 9.90

Gud I've used ozone generators the whole time I've grown. I just put them in my basement. Never affected my bud taste. Hell I usually throw em in my drying area while my buds are hanging. It def helps. I bought the Uvonair 5000 plus. It does 5000 cubic feet. Paid $179.90. 

I love that store. Nobody beats their prices. Here's the link. 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh and gud I was talking to dude in the store about ona cause I use that too. He said its a good idea to drop a small jar of that into your carbon filter. That way youre not just scrubbing the air. You're adding a good smell at the last stage.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn how much did u pay for the mosquito dunks?
> The spot I went had em for 9.90
> 
> Gud I've used ozone generators the whole time I've grown. I just put them in my basement. Never affected my bud taste. Hell I usually throw em in my drying area while my buds are hanging. It def helps. I bought the Uvonair 5000 plus. It does 5000 cubic feet. Paid $179.90.
> ...


I got an 8oz bottle of Mosquito Bits on ebay for like $10 incl. shipping...
(looked everywhere noone has it cuz its "seasonal")

There lil pieces of dunks that you can shake out like a pepper shaker....
I figured they would last longer than breaking 6 dunks into pieces...
(same guy sells Dunks - 20packs for $20bux free ship)

Forgot to mention i also got one of these outside the main area sprayin funk every 30min.

Cost me $8-, Biatch...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 17, 2012)

My rocksters cheese #1 x cheeze haze(cheese #1 x original haze) so basically cheese haze bx to cheese #1. And cheese haze f2s are here. Cheese haze are 14 weeks and super haze dom. And the cheese haze are f2s so will be some aweswome phenos I bet.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

what's that smell like? was in a house with one of those going off every 30 minutes, smelled like that soap you find on turnpike urinal stops.

assy mc gee.

i dont like odor really & prefer nothing ...no scent.

read that ona pro smells like cat piss... but they company swears best odor free version ever.

i have to say the linen one is good. the ona are pro i bet they last longer than store bought. thoughts?

do you just take the cap off the ona? totally open air? i put plastic wrap with some hoels secured with a rubber band.

im thinking 100% open to the air is better?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what's that smell like? was in a house with one of those going off every 30 minutes, smelled like that soap you find on turnpike urinal stops.
> 
> assy mc gee.
> 
> ...


They have diff. scents.. But yah i prefer the Clean Linen scent...
The non-scent neutra air smells like the urinal cakes kind off.. Ur right...LoL

Depends on how big of an area you want to control with the ona...
To control a bigger area put inside a container with a fan ontop... But its strong stuff so letting it permeate naturally will prob do the trick, especially since you have Carbon Filters....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 17, 2012)

Idk my friend here locally grew Rocksters Cheese and I didn't think it was all that great.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I got an 8oz bottle of Mosquito Bits on ebay for like $10 incl. shipping...
> (looked everywhere noone has it cuz its "seasonal")
> View attachment 2003637
> There lil pieces of dunks that you can shake out like a pepper shaker....
> ...


Fungas Gnat control I assume? Forgive me if I'm wrong but I'm too lazy to go back and read. I've had great success using this-

Bought it at home depot for like $8
Rips open the gnats guts I read somewhere. 5ml per gallon I drench em. Then a few days later follow with foliar application same dose.. few days later, repeat. 
Also sprinkled some cinnamon on the top of the medium. You ever sprinkle cinnamon on a gnat? They go bonkers, roll around in agonizing pain. It's actually kinda fun to watch.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

View attachment 200369510characters


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 200369510characters


Did you write that F*ck, or is it a font...
It looks great if you wrote it....
And you have 12 characters.... You overcharactered...

Oh No!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 17, 2012)

View attachment 2003696View attachment 2003697View attachment 2003698Plushberry purple pheno, pink pheno, and A-11 day 37. Fucking eh, rotated these twice.....grrrrrr


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 17, 2012)

i love bananas! just not in my bud.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fucking nanners


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 17, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 2003696View attachment 2003697View attachment 2003698Plushberry purple pheno, pink pheno, and A-11 day 37. Fucking eh, rotated these twice.....grrrrrr



Now, that is a thing pf beauty!  I really needa pick up some plush b...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 17, 2012)

has anyone checked out the new strain on singleseedcentre from reserva privada called kosher kush?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

motherfuckers


----------



## smoothforyou2 (Jan 17, 2012)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


Is that the new diet dr pepper is it any good i havent tried it yet.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Fungas Gnat control I assume? Forgive me if I'm wrong but I'm too lazy to go back and read. I've had great success using this-
> View attachment 2003689
> Bought it at home depot for like $8
> Rips open the gnats guts I read somewhere. 5ml per gallon I drench em. Then a few days later follow with foliar application same dose.. few days later, repeat.
> Also sprinkled some cinnamon on the top of the medium. You ever sprinkle cinnamon on a gnat? They go bonkers, roll around in agonizing pain. It's actually kinda fun to watch.




lol, take that buugs!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 17, 2012)

what up when the next promo


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 200369510characters



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


 yes...not impressed ...i already ran a hose from the tailpipe thru to the drivers side window , gonna google how to make cyanide to for a backup to jus incase 


thisis the most unimpressive thing ive seen all year


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 17, 2012)

Idk about the rocksters cheese but these are with cheese #1 its diff than rocksters cheese. Same breeder. And bot are crossed with original haze.------ damn does anyone else ever get so baked you forget to breath and then once you start thinking about it you have to make yourself breath in and out. It doesn't just happen naturaly.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 17, 2012)

Idk about the rocksters cheese but these are with cheese #1 its diff than rocksters cheese. Same breeder. And bot are crossed with original haze.------ damn does anyone else ever get so baked you forget to breath and then once you start thinking about it you have to make yourself breath in and out. It doesn't just happen naturaly.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey yall just a heads up Sun Maiden and a few Gage Green Genetics strains are back in stock at the Attitude just a reminder if your looking for dank!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 17, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Hey yall just a heads up Sun Maiden and a few Gage Green Genetics strains are back in stock at the Attitude just a reminder if your looking for dank!


That's great news, will Grape Stomper ever be back in stock?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> That's great news, will Grape Stomper ever be back in stock?


Grapestomper og will be around soon.. Very soon.. The grapestomper bx won't be around for at least 3-4 months.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Grapestomper og will be around soon.. Very soon.. The grapestomper bx won't be around for at least 3-4 months.


Yeah, the Grape Stomper BX is the one I'm waiting on, thanks for the info.
Guess I'll just pick up some Cheesequake seeds in the meantime.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Lilbsdad. That a11 looks just like my one a11. I'm getting grape kool aid/ pineapple smells off her. The other one I just took tonight 63 days. Smells like straight up pineapples. But yeilded less. Sounds like I have the phenos dizzle was telling me about. I've also got two tall stretchy phenos that smell like pineapples.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

i had 2 , one was super grapey and yielded slightly less but not much, the one i kept was a citrusy fruit than anything, but not the same smell as the Cindy...youd have to smell it to know it.......now when i open the jar i smell lemon fruit loops (the cereal) and a sour undertone. The stretchy ones are the c99 phenos, not as disireable imho. If you got the shorter one with less spacing and fat nuggs thats what you want. 



my reveg died to this week...im having a bad week ffs lol ...least i got a11 x c99 beans to find some new plants


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 18, 2012)

spacedawg release eta, around 10days. got it from the weed nerd.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> spacedawg release eta, around 10days. got it from the weed nerd.


thanks. i'll be all over that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey collectors im wanting to add some esko gear to my collection but seems sannies has some but is there another
Place to look?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Grapestomper og will be around soon.. Very soon.. The grapestomper bx won't be around for at least 3-4 months.


do u know if these will be avail at attitude when they do become available?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 18, 2012)

Leia OG available as seedbay for those who missed out.

and new GGG section at seedbotique, w/ burgandy and sunmaiden also.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks. i'll be all over that.


You and me both.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> do u know if these will be avail at attitude when they do become available?


Of course they will be there when they are availible.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

CCollective restock...
"
cali connections 
Larry og 
sour og
chem 3 
chem 4
julius cesar
black water 
chem valley kush
ogiesel

buddha tahoe 

purple wreck in fems 

picses genetics new to the canna collective 
motarebel restock 
karma genetics 
WHITE OG instock"
more restocks coming


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

got some info on Rare Dankness #1




Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello Guys. Yes we are a Colorado Company. Our seeds are at the Tea Pot, Pearl Co, Cherry Co., Kind Love, Natural Mystic Caregivers(in Colorado Springs), and High Grade Alternative.. to name a few.
> All seeds have a test batch before the new rounds are released to the public. And if you have a problem with a pack of seeds we will work with you.
> Our web-site is being re-done and the "NEW" site will be up and running in about 7 days.
> Please check us out next week at www.raredankness.com
> ...


apparently Rare Dankness has a person on RIU thats here to help 

they answered my RD#1 question by saying *PS. The RD#1 is a multi layered cross of our best OG's.*


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 18, 2012)

If you want MrNice seeds you should get them Soon.

I hear from multiple sources Neville is making his own company.
Who knows if ShantiBabba will keep MNS going....


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> If you want MrNice seeds you should get them Soon.
> 
> I hear from multiple sources Neville is making his own company.
> Who knows if ShantiBabba will keep MNS going....


bah! any idea on a time frame? weeks? months? years? ball park?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow what's the deal with Shari and Neville?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> bah! any idea on a time frame? weeks? months? years? ball park?


Theres a thread called "neville makes a statement", i cant read it cuz the forums are down over there for "software updating"....
But im just assuming it has info, cuz its only a few days old....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

T Buddha og is still Tahoe og the new one has not been released yet


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

> Sorry, the board is unavailable at the moment.
> 
> We are upgrading forum software.
> We will be back soon... Shantibaba & MNS crew


Hmpf


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> T Buddha og is still Tahoe og the new one has not been released yet


It says its a Pure Tahoe Og (the buddha tahoe og)
"She is a selected Pure Tahoe OG. "

instead of the Tahoe Og which is:
"Cali Connection Seeds Tahoe OG FeminizedIt is a totally unique seed created by crossing the SFV ogk F3 and hit the TAHOE clone."

But that list i put for the re-stock was just copy and pasted...
Attitude has some too...

There probably exactly the same, as you said....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

Let me fill ya in on dj and canna collective.. That guy is a fraud just from what I got off him.. I joined the site when raskal had the first drop spoke with dj thought all was cool. Now after growing out the wifi and it being a fucking male I post in the raskal section about what happens??

I get a pm from dj saying I'm bringing a bad vibe to the site and he calls bs that it prob was my fault.. I laughed it off and replied duke I've been growing longer than your site and I have 12 plants in my tents how come the wifi is the only male and hermie? No reply but my post about it were deleted.


I put up a thread about ggg needing testers what do I get? A pm from dj saying they don't sell ggg do my thread is deleted now please explain that if he is a good guy lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> It says its a Pure Tahoe Og (the buddha tahoe og)
> "She is a selected Pure Tahoe OG. "
> 
> instead of the Tahoe Og which is:
> ...


Tahoe clone reversed pollen to more Tahoe clones for Tahoe s1 =Buddha og.. Swerve said the new Buddha = Louie xiii x Tahoe will be avail in the next two weeks. Now if he changes that and says the Louie tahoes are out now he is a liar!!!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i had 2 , one was super grapey and yielded slightly less but not much, the one i kept was a citrusy fruit than anything, but not the same smell as the Cindy...youd have to smell it to know it.......now when i open the jar i smell lemon fruit loops (the cereal) and a sour undertone. The stretchy ones are the c99 phenos, not as disireable imho. If you got the shorter one with less spacing and fat nuggs thats what you want.
> 
> View attachment 2004172
> 
> my reveg died to this week...im having a bad week ffs lol ...least i got a11 x c99 beans to find some new plants


Sorry about all the bad luck this week Dizzle, turn that Shizzle around bro. Is this your A-11? Looks nice, didn't know there were so many different phenos. Did you get the F3's?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let me fill ya in on dj and canna collective.. That guy is a fraud just from what I got off him.. I joined the site when raskal had the first drop spoke with dj thought all was cool. Now after growing out the wifi and it being a fucking male I post in the raskal section about what happens??
> 
> I get a pm from dj saying I'm bringing a bad vibe to the site and he calls bs that it prob was my fault.. I laughed it off and replied duke I've been growing longer than your site and I have 12 plants in my tents how come the wifi is the only male and hermie? No reply but my post about it were deleted.
> 
> ...


LoL... A lil bit of an Asshole...
He probs makes alot of money from the OG raskal that gets re-stocked conveniently every week after the 5-10 packs of "Limited Releases".. get sold...
(hence the over-protectiveness)

Ive only made one purchase from there... havent completed it yet, ill c what happens...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tahoe clone reversed pollen to more Tahoe clones for Tahoe s1 =Buddha og.. Swerve said the new Buddha = Louie xiii x Tahoe will be avail in the next two weeks. Now if he changes that and says the Louie tahoes are out now he is a liar!!!!!


honestly the only things i'm still curious about are CCs 98 Bubba (reg seed) and if he re-releases the Alien line (since alien hybrids just went for thousands in logic land).


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> honestly the only things i'm still curious about are CCs 98 Bubba (reg seed) and if he re-releases the Alien line (since alien hybrids just went for thousands in logic land).


The Alien Dog V2.0, and a bunch of others i think the pre-98 included are available at SAS...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey WBW, I registered over at GGG when you said they were looking for testers like a month or two ago and still can't log in. Did you drop the ban hammer on me already? Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Hey WBW, I registered over at GGG when you said they were looking for testers like a month or two ago and still can't log in. Did you drop the ban hammer on me already? Lol


Me?? Lol I am not a mod over there the only privledge I got is being a tester.. I can't ban anyone.. I would try emailing them find out what's up.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 18, 2012)

Pretty sure MNS forums is gone.
Shanti had been threatening it for weeks.

Some one "MrNiceID" i believe was bobBitchen called Nev out on selling seeds on the forums threw pms.
And said ( incorrectly) that reeferman was his new partner an reef was racist.

Here's Nevs message
Neville-
What I need to do is above all be true to myself and to me that means being to best person I can be according to my own moral code, for it is I who will sit in judgement of myself.
If any of these jokers feel that I owe them something, I ask, "who have you given your money to?"
As to what I may or may not do in the future, at this stage God only knows, but If I produce seeds for sale, I guarantee my very best efforts and that I'll treat everyone who pays for my services as another version of myself and therefore deserving of the finest genetics the world has to offer.

You know I started the Grail thread seeking to join forces with my "brothers in arms" in order to bring about a new revolution in cannabis genetics with the purpose of bringing it to the world so that we can all share in the best there is. It seems that many people feel threatened by this, hence the trolling.
Nevertheless, the cream always rises to the top and many good people have offered their best without conditions in order to help me. Reeferman was one of those and he had a good deal more to offer than most. Because people want to attack his integrity, I'll say the following. Upon reading the racist slurs being posted on MNF, I sent him a PM. I said "hey Reef, why are they calling you a Nazi?".
He told me that he was raised in a right wing fundamentalist Christian family and as soon as he became of age, he disavowed his families beliefs and that came at great personal cost in the form of loosing contact with his family. Now I call that integrity.
One of the reasons I don't post on MNF anymore is that this is a site where people are permitted to post slander using an alias without sufficient moderation to prevent harm.
Why even this Mrniceid fellow with his first post claims to know my business and accuses me of activities which are illegal in Australia. Would he like to see me busted? (where's Admini when you need him?) Let me state for the record that I am not operating a seed company from Australia. Also, for the record, Reef hasn't sold any seeds through MN, via PM or otherwise.
If I decide to become involved in seed production it will be where it is permissible and it will be under the banner of Medical cannabis genetics (I consider all cannabis medicinal in one way or another) and I will work with whoever I please just as Shanti does and my criteria will be that partners must be men or women of integrity and must have something valuable to off the larger cannabis community and cowardly trolls will have no influence on my decision making process.
I'm giving you permission to post this PM in the hope that those sitting one the fence about what may or may not be true, have a chance to reconsider before their words become immortalized indelibly on the internet."
Kind regards
Nevil.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Pretty sure MNS forums is gone.
> Shanti had been threatening it for weeks.
> 
> Some one "MrNiceID" i believe was bobBitchen called Nev out on selling seeds on the forums threw pms.
> ...


well that made me sad. i hope the community doesnt lose Neville over a few trolls and scumbags


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah it's always a troll/scumbag doing somebullshit. But that shouldn't dictate the mans demise. He should be bigger than that and move on.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> got some info on Rare Dankness #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Venom OG is dank. The Poison OG they use is absolutely one of the better OG's I've personally seen.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 18, 2012)

what the hell


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 18, 2012)

I am looking for a skunk. Any suggestions? I want skunk Like I hit one with my car and it's in my room.


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Jan 18, 2012)

I've seen that C99 stretch aspect on TGA Jilly Bean. Once in a while you get freakish tall ones.
Gage Green is a good breeder. Everything germs-no herms. Morning Flight and Grape Stomper are strains to try from them.

My question for fellow seed collectors: Has anybody heard of Rare Dankness Seeds? Just ran out of OG seeds and this breeder has a few of them. It looks like they are sold out of the Doc's OG on Attitude.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I am looking for a skunk. Any suggestions? I want skunk Like I hit one with my car and it's in my room.


i think us smokers are the only ones that love the smell of a dead skunk on the side of the road


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> I've seen that C99 stretch aspect on TGA Jilly Bean. Once in a while you get freakish tall ones.
> Gage Green is a good breeder. Everything germs-no herms. Morning Flight and Grape Stomper are strains to try from them.
> 
> My question for fellow seed collectors: Has anybody heard of Rare Dankness Seeds? Just ran out of OG seeds and this breeder has a few of them. It looks like they are sold out of the Doc's OG on Attitude.


here ya go



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> Hello Guys. Yes we are a Colorado Company. Our seeds are at the Tea Pot, Pearl Co, Cherry Co., Kind Love, Natural Mystic Caregivers(in Colorado Springs), and High Grade Alternative.. to name a few.
> All seeds have a test batch before the new rounds are released to the public. And if you have a problem with a pack of seeds we will work with you.
> Our web-site is being re-done and the "NEW" site will be up and running in about 7 days.
> Please check us out next week at www.raredankness.com
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

I just checked out rare dankness they look to have some goo stuff.. But damn to be new coming with prices like that.. Good luck guys.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Sorry about all the bad luck this week Dizzle, turn that Shizzle around bro. Is this your A-11? Looks nice, didn't know there were so many different phenos. Did you get the F3's?


 thanks LIL , yea thats my A11 , theres a lil more phenos cuz its an f1 hybrid, Genius is just an unstable cut and C99 is a cubed strain so theres variations, none are bad tho. I never got to make F3s , i was givin 2 diff cuts from a good buddy...i was an idiot at the time and said no to the 3 males he had cu zi was workin on my C99 line at the time. Hindsight is 20/20

the beans i made are a11 x c99 ... so ill have to go thru those to find a new momma someday.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks LIL , yea thats my A11 , theres a lil more phenos cuz its an f1 hybrid, Genius is just an unstable cut and C99 is a cubed strain so theres variations, none are bad tho. I never got to make F3s , i was givin 2 diff cuts from a good buddy...i was an idiot at the time and said no to the 3 males he had cu zi was workin on my C99 line at the time. Hindsight is 20/20
> 
> the beans i made are a11 x c99 ... so ill have to go thru those to find a new momma someday.


Hey Diz,

That sweet skunk, does it prefer cooler temps?. I'm getting a few burrito leaves on 2 of them. I think the 42W6700 CFL's are too much heat when placed an inch away. The Sannies gear seems to love it...but not Peak.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> well that made me sad. i hope the community doesnt lose Neville over a few trolls and scumbags


They ran Nev off awhile back.
Don't be bummed, his greatest work, the grails will be available to us someday.
Mullimbimby madness, Oregon purp Thai, New Nev haze f1, kariba (grail) haze, oxaccan, an hopefully some ortega indicas selected an mixed by Nev an Kangativa.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hey Diz,
> 
> That sweet skunk, does it prefer cooler temps?. I'm getting a few burrito leaves on 2 of them. I think the 42W6700 CFL's are too much heat when placed an inch away. The Sannies gear seems to love it...but not Peak.


 i never had any issues but i also vegged my skunks under an old t12 unit so it never gave off mad lumens.....but i can say 2 of my BSB got a lil bleached and tacoed under the 42 watt CFL cuz it was too close. Some straisn like more intensity than others. the bigger CFLs can drop some heat on the canopy.....do you got a lil desk fan runnin to?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

yay finally got my lucky 7 order. they did not include my Sour AK ufo. oh well.

but, my 11pack of dank sinatra had 12 in it, and my 10pack of The White S2 (aka NMK -see what i did there-  ) had 11 in it. so all in all i'm happy. now we just keep saving for when Leia and GS get back on the tude


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> yay finally got my lucky 7 order. they did not include my Sour AK ufo. oh well.
> 
> but, my 11pack of dank sinatra had 12 in it, and my 10pack of The White S2 (aka NMK -see what i did there-  ) had 11 in it. so all in all i'm happy. now we just keep saving for when Leia and GS get back on the tude


Mine was missing the sour ak also,and 11 NK beans too.......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 18, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> I've seen that C99 stretch aspect on TGA Jilly Bean. Once in a while you get freakish tall ones.
> Gage Green is a good breeder. Everything germs-no herms. Morning Flight and Grape Stomper are strains to try from them.
> 
> My question for fellow seed collectors: Has anybody heard of Rare Dankness Seeds? Just ran out of OG seeds and this breeder has a few of them. It looks like they are sold out of the Doc's OG on Attitude.


Double Barrel OG from DankHouse seeds, check out the smoke reports here, I just put one up for it. Top shelf and no mistake!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> yay finally got my lucky 7 order. they did not include my Sour AK ufo. oh well.
> 
> but, my 11pack of dank sinatra had 12 in it, and my 10pack of The White S2 (aka NMK -see what i did there-  ) had 11 in it. so all in all i'm happy. now we just keep saving for when Leia and GS get back on the tude


I told yall, its a 11 pack not a 10 pack on the white s2's...
Cheesey said they put up the wrong info....

You can grab Leia OG right now from SBAY, and burgundy and sun maiden from the Boo...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I told yall, its a 11 pack not a 10 pack on the white s2's...
> Cheesey said they put up the wrong info....
> 
> You can grab Leia OG right now from SBAY, and burgundy and sun maiden from the Boo...


well i'm glad i didnt remember, it made for a happy surprise! 
and i honestly have only ever done attitude  . when i find something that works i tend to just stick with it. i miss out on awesomeness from people like E$ko for sure, but i'm just an old dog thats stuck in his ways. 

plus it'll give me a bit of time to actually save some money


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 18, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Double Barrel OG from DankHouse seeds, check out the smoke reports here, I just put one up for it. Top shelf and no mistake!!


Glad to hear that, mine are vegging right now. And I was kidding about the ban hammer


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Glad to hear that, mine are vegging right now. And I was kidding about the ban hammer


LoL....
I was just reading a thread, and the last post i just read was:
Logic--
"yeah dont let me get the ban hammer out.."

What a Kawinsindence...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i never had any issues but i also vegged my skunks under an old t12 unit so it never gave off mad lumens.....but i can say 2 of my BSB got a lil bleached and tacoed under the 42 watt CFL cuz it was too close. Some straisn like more intensity than others. the bigger CFLs can drop some heat on the canopy.....do you got a lil desk fan runnin to?


I use a larger fan, and just raised/reconfigured the whole set-up I only use in the Winter(about 350 actual CFL watts). I don't think I really need 2700K's b/c they get 6 hours of direct sun as well. Meh, they'll be fine.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

is anybody elses RIU really fucked up right now? Nd ive yet to grab a pack of DoubleBarrel OG... But by the way My alien fires is performing... Ill def. grab some for the future...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I use a larger fan, and just raised/reconfigured the whole set-up I only use in the Winter(about 350 actual CFL watts). I don't think I really need 2700K's b/c they get 6 hours of direct sun as well. Meh, they'll be fine.


 maybe it was jus a lil to close...they deff are gonna be ok. i dotn use 2700s in my veg box...everything is 6400k. the lower K spectrum adds a lil girth to the stems tho i noticed , even more so with a HPS in veg, noticed that with the 12/12 from seed plants


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> is anybody elses RIU really fucked up right now? Nd ive yet to grab a pack of DoubleBarrel OG... But by the way My alien fires is performing... Ill def. grab some for the future...


I like that


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 18, 2012)

Dizzle, how long did you run your A-11s? Was just thinking about karma saying 63 days for one of his. I was hoping 50-55 days because of the heavy C-99 influence but 9 weeks? Damn, I don't know if I can wait that long to taste that shit!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Dizzle, how long did you run your A-11s? Was just thinking about karma saying 63 days for one of his. I was hoping 50-55 days because of the heavy C-99 influence but 9 weeks? Damn, I don't know if I can wait that long to taste that shit!


 i run em for 7-8 weeks, 7 if im low on smoke....8 if a jar is full already...theres a good time in between 7-8 weeks tho for the cut i "had" 

its possible that bodhi selected a nicer plant that might have took a lil longer...i cant remember 100% but that grapey plant might have gone a lil longer than the lemony one...i have some pix but i gotta check all the dates on em to fgure out what is what. ill post em when i find em.

at 7 weeks its rocket fuel, even tho theres only 5% amber the high is long lasting...sometimes to long lol

heres what mine looks liek at 7 + weeks


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 18, 2012)

Thats beautiful!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks Bucket

im posting from the moon right now lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks Bucket
> 
> im posting from the moon right now lol


Get off my Lawn you bastards...

I bought those acres fair and square!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Get off my Lawn you bastards...
> 
> I bought those acres fair and square!!!!
> View attachment 2005946


lmao i got squatters rights


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 18, 2012)

one of these days imma buy one of these.

hand trimming every 3 weeks is a chore.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao i got squatters rights


Damn you!!!





gudkarma said:


> one of these days imma buy one of these.
> 
> hand trimming every 3 weeks is a chore.


Yah that thing is cool... But isnt it like $3-500 or sumthin....

Random Post from some site......
"Howdy, I've got a question for someone who uses a big salad spinner looking thing for trimming: have you noticed little tiny specks of metal in your trim? I think it comes from the piano wire thingy that acts as scissors when you spin the thing. I made bubble hash yesterday and there are still metal flakes/specs in even my last bag! The particles are SO freakin fine they sneaked thru all the mesh... i tried a heavy duty magnet but that did not work"
Stainless steel isnt magnetic...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

theres gotta be a way to make one for way less..not some gerry rigged POS , but a decent one for 100 bux or so ?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 18, 2012)

ebay is about $275

you must be young, dumb, & full of cum.

time is valuable too.

& im not trimming one ounce every 4 months like u


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 18, 2012)

^ hehehehehe


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> one of these days imma buy one of these.
> 
> hand trimming every 3 weeks is a chore.


i wonder if the trimmers are worth it or if there is one that is substantially better than the other. i've never seen one in use up close, just in the videos on youtube. i'd be too worried it would chop off pieces of bud and fuck up my yield. i actually like to trim. i didn't used to but it relaxes me these days. my local hydro shop sells one that looks alot like that one in your picture gud. the dude that works there tho says it sucks. but then again he tells me nearly everything there sucks. definitely not a great salesman. 

i used to have this hot emo/punk girl over from nearby and she would stay up late with me trimming buds. we'd get all sticky. very sticky. she loved to smoke TGA bud and since you don't really come by anyone with stuff like that these days i had some major leverage in the "get anything i want" department. ohh man trimming memories. her clothes and leaf all over the floor. sticky xbox controllers. i think she graduated high school this past year. i actually impregnated one of her classmates so we don't talk anymore. oh well. 

not trying to rant. but it happens. im having a very fuzzy week. everything's a blur. 

point is.. if it's such a chore, find yourself a whore. your fingers will be less sore. dank always means they give it up for more! lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 18, 2012)

hmmm...

words from a wise man hath been spoken.

& i wish i knew somebody with one. love to try it. 
& the vids i've seen, it looks 100% feasible & awesome.
& i wish i knew a hottie i could trust. ==> this is uber lab homie we *not* bringing any whore here to trim nugz.

though i definitely dig your story.

more research for sure & i respect (and will consider) your position. 
what about the little bit of bud that gets trimmed off as nothing more than extra hash-y mchash food?

today i bought another 400w light kit... as i needed a cool tube for my 1000y & the extra switchable 400 is going right on the backup shelf.

two more bulbs, extra hangers, etc. love it.

$145 shipped.

ebay rules.

all i need now is a 600w & 1000w back up.

1000y cheap anything even digital
600 i need a magnetic


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 18, 2012)

Youtube homeade trimmers. Ppl make em out of drills and shit.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 18, 2012)

yea I wasn't even thinking security when I typed that. there's only 4 people besides my present girlfriend/fiance who know what I do besides that girl I before mentioned. the other three are all growers, and one is actually my father. 

if someone hasn't posted it already.. spacedawg is coming out 10 days-ish from now for those who don't have it. i just stuck a couple clones in dirt, more finishing up soon. 

on another note.. check out jackpot royale. nice lil bush







lotsa tops.







lookin forward to hittin the jackpot.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually I trim 2 ounces every 4 months......

But i got a system....
I put all the bud inside a cage with 4 cats...
Inject them with a CatNip/Crack cocktail and let them have at it....
20 min. later... Trimmd Nuggz.....
You gotta shave the cats bald though, or else you get hair In them fine BuddNuggetries......



BatMan...
Thats a great Birds Eye...
Like a jungle canopy....


----------



## taaldow (Jan 18, 2012)

very nice.....


Dizzle Frost said:


> i run em for 7-8 weeks, 7 if im low on smoke....8 if a jar is full already...theres a good time in between 7-8 weeks tho for the cut i "had"
> 
> its possible that bodhi selected a nicer plant that might have took a lil longer...i cant remember 100% but that grapey plant might have gone a lil longer than the lemony one...i have some pix but i gotta check all the dates on em to fgure out what is what. ill post em when i find em.
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 18, 2012)

I had to go back to the grow store today. Forgot some shit. Grow bags new filters for my r/o. I grabbed some better light hangers. Cuz gro yoyos suck a fat dick. Anyway I ended up buying a little block of ona $6.90 clean linen scent. Dropped it in my carbon filter. It works so good I'm actually mad I didn't think of it myself. Years ago. Great purchase. 

Oh yeah gud I took down my OG graze and shoreline. About 50% amber at day 60. Coulda let it go another 5-6 days but I got tired of letting that small yielder take up space. Shit is suuuuper gooey though. I am givin shoreline and graze one more shot. I vegged em up this time. Topped and lolly popped in five gallon containers. If they don't yield. They're gone. If I put the shish99 or the deep phaze in the same style the yield would be just silly.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I had to go back to the grow store today. Forgot some shit. Grow bags new filters for my r/o. I grabbed some better light hangers. Cuz gro yoyos suck a fat dick. Anyway I ended up buying a little block of ona $6.90 clean linen scent. Dropped it in my carbon filter. It works so good I'm actually mad I didn't think of it myself. Years ago. Great purchase.
> 
> Oh yeah gud I took down my OG graze and shoreline. About 50% amber at day 60. Coulda let it go another 5-6 days but I got tired of letting that small yielder take up space. Shit is suuuuper gooey though. I am givin shoreline and graze one more shot. I vegged em up this time. Topped and lolly popped in five gallon containers. If they don't yield. They're gone. If I put the shish99 or the deep phaze in the same style the yield would be just silly.


 do these look like yur pheno of A11? this was my grapey one...sorry about they picture quality...i wasnt an semi-almost-semi- photographer then



heres the grape (left) vs the lemony(right) one i kept .. you can see the leaf serations are diff , but th eplants are structurley the same, lemony one stretches a few inches more


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually that looks just like my pineapple pheno. Lol. The grapey one is still early in flower and is gonna yield great. It's more bushy than the other one two. It's early in flower I think. Lol I'd have to check the calendar. So the smell could change.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone use this?

http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website pdf Files/Dyna-Rok II Sheet 2002.pdf

Im about to start adding it to my coco mix. It's expensive though. But I won't have to add it often.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

lol...yeah my grapey one was a lil shorter and bushier than its sister was to...i kinda wish i had em both back now

these cookies just destroy me haha


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm keepin both. I really like these plants. They're gonna be a breeze to trim too. Actually of course as long as the buzz is sweet I'll keep em both. 

But they're both gettin hit with pollen.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

trimin these is great! takes about 1/2 the time as most strains .. some of the best bud to leaf ratio to be had


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 18, 2012)

i did straight 6 hours trim time today.

its not even difficult. please. 
but, im always tired, back hurting, and finger aching after a long sesh.
swear im in crazy killer shape... except my lungz 

no biggie. we done. 
i'll make a small stem removal pass in three days. and perfect.
my people will be stoked on this very berry batch.

i am getting a trim pro hand turn model. NEED it like i need rare dankness "doc's og" : http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/rare-dankness-seeds-doc-39-s-og/prod_4050.html

yes! og graze is outta my life. & it makes my mouth sad , so imma hash every grain.
shoreline... i dont know bro... she has a taste that makes me want to work it more.

e$ko gave me a break down on how to make hash his way & its a different technique.
the goal is to up my game... i want to make high quality temple ball type shit.
imma hand roll it too  

between the advice of you guys & my homie & a few more tries i should be making super quality hash. 

& some fine & rad fucking mega farmer gave me this space princess that grows roots so damn fast i cant wait to go from .25 gallon to 3.5 gallon.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 18, 2012)

Some Space has freed up, but I can't decide what to pop next? Any Help?
I would prefer to pop one strain to find a keeper.

Burgundy
Sun Maiden
God Bud
Super Bomb
Pepe Le Dank
G-13bx2 - Hazeman

Are any of these good yielders and are any easier to grow?? (Not too much extra care needed, if any at all, or if any of these are a notorious nightmare)


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 18, 2012)

pepe le dank all the way.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 18, 2012)

Word thank you gud


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 18, 2012)

*OMG, I found this snowdawg dominate cheddatwurst 2 in my garden today! Oh, lord PURE HEAVEN!!!!!!!!! Ive Never, I repeat NEVER had such a beautiful smelling plant ever! Absolutely indescribable!!!! Amazing, cant wait to cut her down!


Some tunes from the grow room! 
*

[video=youtube;mnEixPD20f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnEixPD20f8&amp;feature=artist[/video]


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 19, 2012)

Let me throw this out there, It's a pic of a freebie Attitude has been throwing out there alot. I seen it mentioned earlier. Sour Cream. I've been given it twice free so I guess I need grow one out. But ++++ to the thread. Seed shopping I also enjoy. I try alot of different strains myself. Rite now I have like 8 going. But here's the Sour Cream at close to 7 weeks. She's in soil under a 1000 watter hps. Not a big yeilder but, I get a feeling shes going to be a taste treat; 
View attachment 2006489


I have probly 15 strains in my office and another 12 coming from the last promo.


Keepm Green


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking good north


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Jan 19, 2012)

sun maiden the make up sounds good


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I just harvested a sour cream and connie chung. Both freebies. Whoever says the freebies are garbage is trippin. Ppl say they throw em straigh in the trash. I'm rly likin this white widow x big bud. She just gets fatter n fatter n still isn't done. She's actually turnin purple. Maybe its cuz I been flushin her for 2 weeks but her leaves are still healthy-------- Gud, I always think ur nl blue shows purple when you take pics. I kept the pheno. W/ the thinnest blade leaves and gonna take her this weekend at 60 days. She is showin hints of blue/purple. So I think its not justg ur camera.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Chronic clouds. I say go with something from gage green. I'm really leaning towards poppin my burgundy in a couple weeks. The make up sounds awesome. How many seeds are u gonna pop? It'd be nice to be able to chat with someone else that is running these at the same time.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

for sure... i got screens of nl x bb that purp'd up... and that thin leaf pheno (ie. very berry) has some purp stem too.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Chronic clouds. I say go with something from gage green. I'm really leaning towards poppin my burgundy in a couple weeks. The make up sounds awesome. How many seeds are u gonna pop? It'd be nice to be able to chat with someone else that is running these at the same time.


I was going to pop 5 or 6 seeds.


----------



## MIA420 (Jan 19, 2012)

were do you find good seed


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I was going to pop 5 or 6 seeds.


Cool. Like I said I'm about 90% sure I'm gonna pop the pack. Should be here next week early in the week. But I'm not poppin any till I kill theses gnats.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cool. Like I said I'm about 90% sure I'm gonna pop the pack. Should be here next week early in the week. But I'm not poppin any till I kill theses gnats.


I'm thinking I might pop 3 le danks, 3 burgundy, 3 God bud and 1 Sun Maiden.

I'm about to test some other seeds in a week or 2
3 - C99 bx
1 - DeadheadOG
1 - OG18 x Skunk

and Next to be cloned
1 - GDP s-1 - Fem
1 - Lemon Stomper - Sexing


3 - Purple Snowman - Sexing
1 - Cold Creek Kush - Female/Sexing (I've seen 1 small pistil start)
1 - Strawberry Diesel - fem
1 - LarryOG - female
1 - TahoeOG - sexing
1 - Leia OG - Sexing

Recently Popped
3 JackPot Royale - (1 died)
White Grapes

Edit: I know many of you aren't too fond of Barney's, but Liberty Haze Has Just been released at the Tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 19, 2012)

SBay just did a big restock....
And added some breeders....



karmas a bitch said:


> Cool. Like I said I'm about 90% sure I'm gonna pop the pack. Should be here next week early in the week. But I'm not poppin any till I kill theses gnats.


Karma, sprinkle some crushed up dunk into the top layer of your soil, water with some dunk every two weeks.. and have the layer of perlite (or any diatomaceous earth) on top and youll be good in no time....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

c u r r e n t l y :


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

how does one get 10 cuts to make at least 10 dry ounces? 

hydro SOG secrets be told. 

so many tips/tricks to see in these 2 pics.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks jkahn. I got some sns203 plus perlite to top dress with. I don't want to use it till the plants I have that are late in flower finish up. The organic "guru" at the grow store said it doesn't matter but it makes me a lil nervous.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i run em for 7-8 weeks, 7 if im low on smoke....8 if a jar is full already...theres a good time in between 7-8 weeks tho for the cut i "had"
> 
> its possible that bodhi selected a nicer plant that might have took a lil longer...i cant remember 100% but that grapey plant might have gone a lil longer than the lemony one...i have some pix but i gotta check all the dates on em to fgure out what is what. ill post em when i find em.
> 
> ...


LOL, same here...gotta plan my grows by how full the curing jars are.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks jkahn. I got some sns203 plus perlite to top dress with. I don't want to use it till the plants I have that are late in flower finish up. The organic "guru" at the grow store said it doesn't matter but it makes me a lil nervous.


That sns203 is made of Rosemary oil, clove oil, wetting agent, and r/o water... and then some "other ingredients"... So its probably safe..
But im like you i wouldnt do it either, the perlite will stop them anyway....

This company does free samples...
http://www.sierranaturalscience.com/SNSSamples.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks jkahn. I got some sns203 plus perlite to top dress with. I don't want to use it till the plants I have that are late in flower finish up. The organic "guru" at the grow store said it doesn't matter but it makes me a lil nervous.


just remembered another fungus gnat tip...If you put a potato chunk on top of the soil for a few days, the larva will go to it to feed on it...then after those few days, take the larva invested potato out...boom bam, less larva to grow wings


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

holy shit.

wish i could show y'all how this package came to my safe addy !!!!

OMG.

1) sannie. the necklace style we know. (he gave me 4 extra freebie too ! hmmm.... ==> esko related for sure)
2) in a plastic post office bag clearly label usps
3) nothing but this fucked up looking semi destroyed xmas card with the tatters / remnamnts of an envelope . barely enough of my addy but enough to get it to the door.
4) obviously opened and searched too . but the necklace gear fooled them & they sent it . WTF! iby the post mark, know this left holland.
5) & what's left of the envelope has appearence of being eaten ... by a dog?

im a little noid! 
just a wee tad.

got my headband too.

fucking crazy day! imma lay off oversea purchases from holland for sure.

im thinking a year. you? or am i an idiot?

my lab is big, drama potential huge.


----------



## FuzzDodger (Jan 19, 2012)

My lucky 7 order should be here today. I am so pumped. They were out of GDP, so I went with Grand Doggy Purps from connoisseur genetics. been wanting to get a GDP strain for a while and cant wait for it to be at my door step


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

If the addy is safe. Your cool bro. That's why safe addys are so important. But that is sketchy for sure.


----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2012)

FuzzDodger said:


> My lucky 7 order should be here today. I am so pumped. They were out of GDP, so I went with Grand Doggy Purps from connoisseur genetics. been wanting to get a GDP strain for a while and cant wait for it to be at my door step


I got a big ass Grandaddy Purps from Connoisseur genetics in veg right now. She's at 3 feet tall and lush as hell. I think you'll be happy with connoisseur Genetics. 

However my Leia OG seems to have all the lower folliage dying and the upper is healthy. I know its a lack of nitrogen, I do go light on the nutes, but i'm growing 4 girls under the same light and my gage green Leia OG is the only one who suffers from loss of lower leaves. I think this will definetly cause a low yield on it but it should still be very dank. I think this is a trait of skywalker OG tho and nothing to do with gage green. At least I hope not cause I got sun maiden, burgundy, pepe le chem to try still.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 19, 2012)

northcalwood said:


> Let me throw this out there, It's a pic of a freebie Attitude has been throwing out there alot. I seen it mentioned earlier. Sour Cream. I've been given it twice free so I guess I need grow one out. But ++++ to the thread. Seed shopping I also enjoy. I try alot of different strains myself. Rite now I have like 8 going. But here's the Sour Cream at close to 7 weeks. She's in soil under a 1000 watter hps. Not a big yeilder but, I get a feeling shes going to be a taste treat;
> View attachment 2006489
> I have probly 15 strains in my office and another 12 coming from the last promo.
> Keepm Green


 awesome job NorCalWood, keep it up! i've had mixed luck with freebies, but i never toss them in the trash 



karmas a bitch said:


> Chronic clouds. I say go with something from gage green. I'm really leaning towards poppin my burgundy in a couple weeks. The make up sounds awesome. How many seeds are u gonna pop? It'd be nice to be able to chat with someone else that is running these at the same time.


 i'll do the whole veg thing soon too, but i just tossed 3 burgundys into my germ cups to be added into my "straight to 12/12 rotation" so we'll see how it goes. the rest of the seeds will get their day too, but i couldnt not germ a few after some rooom opened up in my rotation


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 19, 2012)

They did a restock of GDP s1's yesterday, but all sold out....| 
Gotta be quick.... 
Might happen again....(sbay) 

........


----------



## JCashman (Jan 19, 2012)

MIA420 said:


> were do you find good seed


 as a starting point, you cant go wrong with attitude or sannies 



ChronicClouds said:


> I know many of you aren't too fond of Barney's, but Liberty Haze Has Just been released at the Tude


 i actually did grab a pack of their vanilla kush a while back, because i love vanilla and didn't know much better at the time. i also have a few Kaia Kush seeds from greenhouse because all i knew of GH at the time was all the hype they got in the 90s thanks to shanti and neville, and i was trying to hunt down apothecary's kaia kush. oh well, we live and we learn.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They did a restock of GDP s1's yesterday, but all sold out....|
> Gotta be quick....
> Might happen again....(sbay)


those GDP S1s are fast and elusive!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> those GDP S1s are fast and elusive!


Very elusive for me so far......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 19, 2012)

tardis said:


> I got a big ass Grandaddy Purps from Connoisseur genetics in veg right now. She's at 3 feet tall and lush as hell. I think you'll be happy with connoisseur Genetics.
> 
> However my Leia OG seems to have all the lower folliage dying and the upper is healthy. I know its a lack of nitrogen, I do go light on the nutes, but i'm growing 4 girls under the same light and my gage green Leia OG is the only one who suffers from loss of lower leaves. I think this will definetly cause a low yield on it but it should still be very dank. I think this is a trait of skywalker OG tho and nothing to do with gage green. At least I hope not cause I got sun maiden, burgundy, pepe le chem to try still.


Leia feeds heavy mate, mine are drinking it up atm. Here's mine...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't see no problems with that girl.


----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Leia feeds heavy mate, mine are drinking it up atm. Here's mine...



Beautiful! Yeah good to note anyone growing Leia OG, go heavy on the nutes. I went super light and i'm paying the price for it with dying leaves. Your plants look great. Next time I grow her i'm going to feed heavier (assuming she's dank which it looks like she is)


----------



## JCashman (Jan 19, 2012)

attitude has a vid up for their feb promotion, Emerald Triangle; Grapefruit Krush, Emerald Jack, and Trinity Kush. 1 of each, fem.


----------



## Zeplike (Jan 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> attitude has a vid up for their feb promotion, Emerald Triangle; Grapefruit Krush, Emerald Jack, and Trinity Kush. 1 of each, fem.


Nice! i was bummed when i missed the last one but that sounds preetty goood!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 19, 2012)

ET's Blueberry Headband is looking like a decent pick up to me with (Blueberry x Emerald OG x Cali Sour D x Pre-98 Bubba) in the make up it should throw out some interesting phenos


----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> attitude has a vid up for their feb promotion, Emerald Triangle; Grapefruit Krush, Emerald Jack, and Trinity Kush. 1 of each, fem.


I still got my Emerald Triangle freebies from before. To be honest, and this may make me sound like a newbie (which I kinda am), I haven't grown them simply because they seem to have long flowering times. When I got plant number limits why would I plant those when I can plant some of my Subcool seeds or sannies or alphakronik and have medicine in 8 weeks.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Jan 19, 2012)

i officially have over 60 strains in seed form. im a hardcore seed collector. if anyone wants to see a list of what i have, just say the word and ill post my list up. but i can not decide for the life of me wtf i should grow next! decisions decisions!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> i officially have over 60 strains in seed form. im a hardcore seed collector. if anyone wants to see a list of what i have, just say the word and ill post my list up. but i can not decide for the life of me wtf i should grow next! decisions decisions!!!


welcome.

lol...we all have a hard time deciding.

post it up, would love to see it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Pop that Detroit diesel!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 19, 2012)

this happened overnight. the only thing I did was trim a small low branch off and this morning my smaller lady has claw leaves and a couple of them have yellow specs all over the fan leaves. The bigger one I did trim up as it was blocking a lot of the smaller one but the big one is just fine.

the first pic is the big one which is fine and the second pic is the one that went to shit over night.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 19, 2012)

if i cant decide.
sometimes. i put like 10 strains in a hat, and draw.
other times, i take 1-2 seeds lots of strains and do random grow. its kinda fun.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 19, 2012)

CMT, skunkmunkie, or a few others who been around the scene for a while. 

could you do a top 5-10 strains you have grown from seed that aren't ultra rare genetics? in your opinion. dont need explanations or anything, just straight list.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Some of these are because of the way they grow, others because of buzz. In no particular order. 
Paradise seeds sensi star
Soma seeds kahuna
brothers Grimm ice princess
kos shish99
kos deep phaze
sensi seeds super skunk
Nirvana Hawaiian haze

Those are ones that I ran from seed that stand out in my mind


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 19, 2012)

I hear emerald triangles reg seeds are bomb and I've seen good reports, but there fems are done out of country and idk about them. I think outsourcing gives more opportunity for fuck ups.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

#1 TGA Plushberry
a close 2nd TGA Querkle
no order - Serious AK47, DNA Chocolope, Sativa Seeds Blackberry, Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx, TGA Cheese Quake

and out of those mentioned....
most medicinal - Querkle
best high - Plushberry
best flavor - Querkle, Blackberry, Cheese Quake
most potent - AK47
best hash - Stomper Bx
highest yield - Chocolope
easiest to grow - AK47


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 19, 2012)

mmmhmm querkle!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Damn looks like I gotta buy some querkle and plushberry!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> mmmhmm querkle!


very nice. that looks just like the querkle i'm runnin right now....sativa, lemon resin monster pheno. i prefer the indica purple grape pheno but they both are great 



karmas a bitch said:


> Damn looks like I gotta buy some querkle and plushberry!!


yeah man...i recommend those 2 to everyone i speak to. all around amazing plants and smoke.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 19, 2012)

tardis said:


> I still got my Emerald Triangle freebies from before. To be honest, and this may make me sound like a newbie (which I kinda am), I haven't grown them simply because they seem to have long flowering times. When I got plant number limits why would I plant those when I can plant some of my Subcool seeds or sannies or alphakronik and have medicine in 8 weeks.


Witch ones are solid 8 weekers for you tardis?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

anyone lookin for Mr Nice gear?


----------



## northcalwood (Jan 19, 2012)

MIA you can get a good deal from the sponser. Attitude has always been a good vendor. Trustworthy and fair. 
Yea alot of the freebies are discontinued seed, or older stock, but alot of freebies are people trying to get a strain out there in public. I've gotten some sound plants from freebies. I've been trying to find a good stoney plant with reasonable flowering times. 8 weeks at the outside. I've been working thru the vendors but man they come out with a new vendor damn near every day. I guess like a friend said along time ago, seeds are where it was going to be at. I can see why. I feel like a kid in a candy store when it's time to get some new genetics. Here's a different strain I've had good luck with. This is 47 days into flower. And she'll be ready at 50 I figgure. Cloudy/Amber 70/30%. It's called Ch9's Vantage  I'll post different strains as they come off the line. Keepem Green


----------



## tardis (Jan 19, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Witch ones are solid 8 weekers for you tardis?


Hands down Querkle, Vortex, Spacebomb, The Flav, Qrazy Train, Herijuana (growing for first time now, I love the plant structure), Superbomb.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 19, 2012)

My querkle pheno there in the pics will knock your socks off! Its a great mix between all the positives of urkel and Space queen! The flavor is like a bowl of fruity pebbles all day! Kinda a couchlock high, but the flavor is unreal! Best of all she is done in 52 days flat. I do take her to around sixty though to capture a little more color. Purple comes on in hot and cold conditions in the last days! Only downside is low yields... I have a monster querkle going that will most likely give me 4-6 zips after a 3 1/2 month veg and a shit ton of training and cuttings, but smaller framed plants like the one in that pic will only offer like 20 grams... Still worth it imho!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> anyone lookin for Mr Nice gear?



yes.
always.

you want specifics?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

anybody got information on the sannie freebie :

killing fields #7 x kf #7


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes.
> always.
> 
> you want specifics?


 can you be more specific ... specifiy your specificatoins


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> can you be more specific ... specifiy your specificatoins


lol.

there are a few things i wanna grab from mr nice. why do you ask?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

sure.
specifically specific : id like to nab : nl#5 x skunk #1 (shiva) , ortega , shit, black widow, afghan haze, nordle, g13 x skunk

anything with 9 wk and under potential.
even a 10 weeker from clone will finish in 9.

good enough?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

tooo specific! theres no happy medium with you lol


i got 6 mango haze and 12 nevilles for mad cheap sex





EDIT


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

those have bricktop written all over them.

coat them with a little whooping cough, yeast infection, & human papaloma virus ... good to go!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

they came with gene switches (extra cost)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 19, 2012)

LoL.... Back to the future style!!


How long did ur Mango Hazes take?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

ow yes we dont trade here. 
i like to grill. & you?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

LMAO now you goota edit what you told me to edit haha


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

if you could attach a little bomb so that when bricktop gets to week 9 it explodes in a burst of shwag pollen (at night of course)  

you'd be the man.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

dunno im still growin a Mango right now.... i went from 12/12 seed so its takin a month of leapyear sundays lol

9-11 wks is the time givin i think tho


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2012)

gene switches ? wa


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> dunno im still growin a Mango right now.... i went from 12/12 seed so its takin a month of leapyear sundays lol
> 
> 9-11 wks is the time givin i think tho


Yah mr. nice says 8-11.... tis a big window tho...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 19, 2012)

I got 2 nice mns black widow females in veg. 1 I particularly like, the untopped sativa looking pheno. I'm really excited to flower em out. Legendary strain.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

mango haze.

PM me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah mr. nice says 8-11.... tis a big window tho...


 yea 8 seems retarded to me....10-12 seems a lil more legit to me, there 50% haze ... the one i got looks liek a skunk#1 plant , so proly 9-10 wks for those and the NL5 phenos.....deff longer for the haze pheno id say 12-13 maybe


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> How long did ur Mango Hazes take?


i had two females last year.
#1 70days (10% amber) - ran twice, both taken at 70
#2 80days+ (10%amber) - ran 3 time, 80days, 83days, and 87days. STRAIGHT DANK! not practical for my situation.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

nice lax....same goes here to, jus not practical for my situation...even from 12/12 their fuckin bears! its a waste to grow em from 12/12 so.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 19, 2012)

how would it do as cuts?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

Shanti says the Nevilles saves about 3 weeks with clone runs...i imagine the Mangos are close , prolly 2 weeks.... i dont have the room to grow a tree in my veg either lol


----------



## azulknight (Jan 19, 2012)

sorry to bust in like this but I couldn't stop myself,I'm an old seed collector from the 70's and early 80's thats how i noticed this thread,I've read from 1-752 and laughed when ppl just noticed blue jeans was a femal OMG LOL;any ways point ;you guys are ABSOLUTLY AWSOM,will keep enjoying this thread;it's been my pleasure to be here,Thanks For your respect and comerodomytowards this thread and each other Azul


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2012)

Got some inferno haze f2 (fire og x afghan haze)coming thru.. My grow room is getting filled with dank big props to ggg..

I just dropped a 10 pack of og kush x aloha white widow
Only 5 purple kush x Ny Jo og popped so that's why I'm adding the og x aww
once these inferno haze come I will pop them and some hp13.. I'm waiting on my gsog x Ny og to start sexing. The first 4 I planted. The other 8 I'll be transplanting into 1 gallon pots to continue to veg up..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 19, 2012)

Azul welcome to the thread. Thanks for taking the time to read through and for introducing yourself.


----------



## throwdo (Jan 19, 2012)

grape stomper mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 19, 2012)

grape stomper mmmmm is mother fucking right. 27% cannabinoids. wow! just browsing the GGG site. new pics, some testing profiles.

whats the word on inferno haze? any seeds in the near future? I hope so! else they are just teasing me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> grape stomper mmmmm is mother fucking right. 27% cannabinoids. wow! just browsing the GGG site. new pics, some testing profiles.
> 
> whats the word on inferno haze? any seeds in the near future? I hope so! else they are just teasing me.


I'm testing it now along with others so it should be released after testing if all goes good.. But 23% thc I think higher.. Fire!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shit WbW doin it big too man!!! I might ask to pop a few more testers sense ive got more room now!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

I thought about asking aswell due to half the mendos poping but im going to wait and next go around il ask for three types
Im seting up a full on testing station in a 10x10 tent


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

got a cz order today


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 20, 2012)

damn son!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 20, 2012)

damn i really want to run the burgandy, nice choices


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2008352
> 
> 
> got a cz order today


wow they really dont mess around with freebies, thats pretty awesome. that GDP x BR sounds especially yummy


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> damn i really want to run the burgandy, nice choices


yea i was stoked about the burgundy too and i bumped it to the front of the line. got 3 beans germin right now, will do the rest as room allows. but for now thats good, lets hope they all pop. i usually have really good germ rates so im not worried, and i seriously doubt these GGG seeds are old at all for as fast as they move.

if i had a point, i forgot it. just run that burgundy


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 20, 2012)

I should be getting my one year chip anyday now so I dont have the props some have but I was impressed with lots of beans I popped

Eskos chocolate rain, Subs Vortex, Next Gen Romulan stand out for taste, smell and potentcy 

After listening to BT I just had to grow mr nice ssh. I had three fems out of 5. One was 8 weeks, one 13, one 14. None of it was very impressive. I still have some thats been curing for three months.


----------



## greengenez (Jan 20, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I should be getting my one year chip anyday now so I dont have the props some have but I was impressed with lots of beans I popped
> 
> Eskos chocolate rain, Subs Vortex, Next Gen Romulan stand out for taste, smell and potentcy
> 
> After listening to BT I just had to grow mr nice ssh. I had three fems out of 5. One was 8 weeks, one 13, one 14. None of it was very impressive. I still have some thats been curing for three months.


Sounds like a pretty good first year. Romulan from Heavens Stairway was one of my first purchases. Still sticks out in my mind. Yrs later.


----------



## cerberus (Jan 20, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hellraizer30 again.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 20, 2012)

Sadly I seen 2 of my friends get hermies from greenthumbs new Bubba Og.
dosent seem as stable as his old stock..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Sadly I seen 2 of my friends get hermies from greenthumbs new Bubba Og.
> dosent seem as stable as his old stock..


well his sour diesel is growing pretty good for me.. The only complaint I got is the sour smell is really not there. Smells weak.. Overall for the price I'm not impressed especially when I grew something better for way way cheaper!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 20, 2012)

I popped 2 bubba og's and 2 esko BB almost 3 weeks ago.

One Esko BB is kicking butt, almost twice as tall, twice as fat and twice the leaves of the bubbaog. The other Bubbaog is a runt and my chocolate rain clone is about to pass it up in growth


----------



## matlockz (Jan 20, 2012)

Does everyone buy there seeds from attitude seed bank?




www.essencegifts.co.uk


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 20, 2012)

I like http://www.sanniesshop.com/
I hear good things about peakseedsBC and hemp depot.
Some swear by Nirvana (dollar store of seeds)
And theres a ton of others from herbies to sea? of seeds?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the smoke report on his SD WBW.
Hope its good smoke.

His Chemo iranian smelled like coffee in the jar.
But the taste was completely different, I loved it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 20, 2012)

One of my shish99 plants is a shishkaberry pheno! Man I'm so happy about her. Purple fruity pebbles smelling dank. I used to grow shishkaberry way back in the day. I've really missed that plant. The other pheno I'm seeing is the Huge yielding pheno. The huge yeilder is a great SOG candidate. I can't wait till my clone I'm keeping of her gets bigger so I can pop clones of her. I'll be keepin both phenos around.


----------



## greengenez (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm about to harvest a california dream that smells horrible (pungent/rotten).
Can't wait to try it.
Not looking forward to the smell during trim though.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Jan 20, 2012)

i want the Plushberry and just about every TGA strain. im quit obsessive. SO!! her eis my list. im looking for the most couch-lock-knock-your-dick-in-the-dirt strain. out of my list, what woudl be my holy grail? 

here is my list:

==T.G.A./Subcool Seeds== (48 Strains as of 1/18/2012)
1. Qleaner - 5 pack
2. Time Wreck - 5 pack
3. Jack The Ripper - 3 pack, maybe 6
4. Space Bomb - 5 pack


==FROM ATTITUDE== 
1. White Skunk - from De Sjamaan Seeds-12 seeds
2. Black Widow - from Mr. Nice Guy Seeds-16 seeds
3. Sweet Tooth - from Mosca Seeds-5 seeds
4. C99 - from Mosca Seedds-10 seeds
5. Double White Cheese - from Hazeman-10 seeds
6. G-13 BX2 - from Hazeman-10 seeds


==AUTOFLOWERING SEEDS==
1. Royal Dwarf - Autoflowering *Feminized* - from Royal Queen Seeds-1 seed
2. Northern Lights - Autoflowering *Feminized* - from Royal Queen Seeds-1 seed
3. G13/Hash Plant x Lowryder - from S_a_H Genetics-10 seeds


==FEMINIZED SEEDS==
1. Special Queen #1 - Feminized - from Royal Queen Seeds-1 seed
2. Ice - Feminized - from Royal Queen Seeds-1 seed
3. Blue Mystic - Feminized - from Royal Queen Seeds-1 seed
4. Skunk Amsterdamn - Feminized - from John Sinclair Seeds-1 seed
5. Sativa Trans-Love Feminized - from John Sinclair Seeds-1 seed
6. Lemon Skunk - Feminized - from DNA Seeds-1 seed
7. Really Killer Skunk - Feminized - from Reserva Privada Seeds-1 seed
8. Sour Cream - Feminized - from DNA Seeds-1 seed
9. Original Amnesia - Feminized - from Dinafem-1 seed
10. Power Kush - Feminized - from Dinafem-1 seed
11.. White Widow - Feminized - from Dinafem-1 seed




==FROM IRIE SEEDS==
1. Mau-Mau - from Blazing Pistleros Bros.-5 seeds
2. NYC Diesel F3 - from Blazing Pistileros Bros.-8 seeds
3. UK Cheese x 98' Aloha White Widow - from Blazing Pistileros Bros.-10 seeds
4. P.O.W. x 98" Aloha White Widow - from Blazing Pistileros Bros.-10 seeds
5. Pre 98' Bubba Kush x 98' Aloha White Widow - from Blazing Pistileros Bros.-10 seeds
6. Purple #1 x 98' Aloha White Widow - from Blazing Pistileros Bros.-8 seeds
7. Detroit Diesel - from Medical Garden Solutions-10 seeds
8. Choke Berry - from Irie Vibe-10 seeds
9. Toxic Blue - Irie Vibe-10 seeds
10. Amethyst Koosh F1 - Irie Vibe-10 seeds
11. Amethyst Bud - Irie Vibe-10 seeds 


==BAG SEEDS==
1. Tangerine Dream** (i think the exact same ones that Barneys created!!) 25 seeds
2. Berry White - 16 seeds
3. 5AP x Skunk #1 (1995 seed stock. having a hard time germinating these. i have to see these in action!!!) at least 50-75
4. Super Purple Platinum Bubba Kush** at least 40
5. Jack Herer x Trainwreck 2 seeds only!
6. Kushwreck (i think this is a Og Kush x Trainwreck) 1 seed only!
7. Alaskan Thunder Fuck 1 seed
8. Afghan - 1 seed
9. Durban Poison (may not pop) 2 seeds only!
10. The Burros (Flagstaff local strain. 13th generation) 5 seeds left!
11. The Burros x Afghany 
12. Purple Indica - 19 seeds
13. Some Random Purple Seed - 1 seed. 

i also have a huge order form Attitude coming with Kandy Kush x Skunk, more JTR and Space Bomb, and about 5-10 others i can not think of atm. can someone let me know what the best is to grow? i have had the Space Bomb, and out of all these seeds, i love the SB!!! i have smoked these strains, but not even close to half of the list.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 20, 2012)

I dont see any instant couchlock knockout high stuff in your collection. probably the g13 or purple indica are best.
Holy grail type, IMO, spacebomb, c99.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 20, 2012)

Well afghan for couch locky. But id go with detroit diesel or timewreck just cuz I rly want them. Don't think either will be couch locky. There's a lot of good shit on there. Try the g13 bx2. That's very indica too, if not pure.


----------



## tardis (Jan 20, 2012)

oHsiN666 said:


> i want the Plushberry and just about every TGA strain. im quit obsessive. SO!! her eis my list. im looking for the most couch-lock-knock-your-dick-in-the-dirt strain. out of my list, what woudl be my holy grail?
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> ...



I LOVE SPACEBOMB!!! It makes 3 hours pass in 3 seconds. Timewreck is gonna be killer!!! I just harvested some vortex, I love vortex the smell the taste and the fucking high is awesome! I had Qrazy Train using the same bloodwreck they bred with Timewreck and I loved it, a real punch in the head high. I got 2 timewrecks growing now, I hope they are both female.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

That pre 98 bubba x 98 aloha white widow is def gonna be a knockout!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the insight! im super stoked about my collection. i have many collections that i have sold to get my seed bank started. i would really love to grow out my males for future seed archival purposes. and so i can help other patients, and growers with seed stock. its been a dream of mine since i was 15yrs old. i gre my first harvest at 17. and man have things changed in the last 17 years! i love this plant! and i love all the yummy things i have read in Dank 2.0 about all the TGA strains. its kinda making me a bit obsessive. i really would like to get me some Super Silver Haze, or any Haze for that matter. i love that sandalwood flavor. im not a huge fan of Kush's, but im not going to hate on any of them. i do like the Master Kush i have seen in the last few years and this Fire Og pre 98 my buddies friend grows out in Cali. but i have such a unrealistic tolerance you really wouldn't believe me if i told you how much i smoke and how little i actually get high. until i find that 1 strain that does it, i will collect, grow and sample every strain under the sun. i love what this plant can do and i love the appreciation people are starting to have for it. especially with all the new gene mapping starting to happen. sorry for the rant, been smoking oil all day, lol!!


----------



## oHsiN666 (Jan 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That pre 98 bubba x 98 aloha white widow is def gonna be a knockout!


im growing 1 loan Purple #1 x 98' Aloha White Widow plant as we speak. got about 3-4 weeks left. her leafs are covered in trichromes. and the smells are just starting to come about. i had started a New York City Diesel, but it was a male. i had a majorly bad aphid infestation. which led to me chopping down 2 unknown purple plants and one bag seed of some Grand Daddy Purple. no loss at all to me. i am so over the bag seed grows. i need to clean up my master bedroom so i can get another tent, but im hoping to start at least 4 strains here after i mess with all my autoflowers. time is a bitch! and i need to play catch up on time. i have some decent AF's. so i think it should be pretty promising. smoking my recently harvest, super frosty, hidden pheno of Tangerine Dream cross i acquired a few months back. i lucked out with these seeds. i do not know what is in it, but the one pheno was laiden with crystals and made the best has ever! also smelt like a damn orangsicle icepop! roasting it as we speak!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Eskos chocolate rain, Subs Vortex, Next Gen Romulan stand out for taste, smell and potentcy


Next Gen romulan is on my to get list, it was in stock this week at the tude, but i'm still recovering from christmas bills, and trying to save money so i'm ready for if/when GGG drops more GSxOG or Leia OG on the tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Next Gen romulan is on my to get list, it was in stock this week at the tude, but i'm still recovering from christmas bills, and trying to save money so i'm ready for if/when GGG drops more GSxOG or Leia OG on the tude


Was just about to tell you that they got LEIA OG at SBAY and maybe the BOO....
But you a 'Tude only right....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

Stomper OG ~ Feb 2012.... Stay tuned

And I'm pretty sure the SB Leia's were kept back for the boutique release, a new batch are currently in production


----------



## cerberus (Jan 20, 2012)

that is sweet news, i am waiting for them, i hope I can grab some of them and if the time gods are on my side some of the bodhi too. but i am pumped about the OG stomper


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 20, 2012)

mail today: cataract kush, engineers dream, psycho killer, +3 shoreline freebies. i had them replace the 'shitty' freebies with shoreline. (Who was growing shoreline? how that fire turn out?)

cataract kush :. This is in my top10 favorite, personal recommendation. Not super stable, but who gives a fuck, it is always fire. i grew 6 fems, and 5 could of been keepers...only kept 1.
I highly recommend this strain.

fyi, Sea of Seeds has some DNA strains cheaper then anywhere out there, by far. Chocolope, Catarack Kush, Martian Mean Green are the ones of the top of my head that i want, and that are cheaper.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah cataract kush was good but I didn't keep any. I also have 3 rom females in week 4. Lookin good. Smellin really good


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Was just about to tell you that they got LEIA OG at SBAY and maybe the BOO....
> But you a 'Tude only right....


i have nothing against other places like Sbay, Sannies, CZ, etc. its just that in the couple years i've been doing the online thing, i have only so far ordered from attitude, but that doesn't mean i refuse to order from others, just means i haven't tried it out yet.

i'm just an old stubborn dog that doesn't embrace change as well as i should, but i'm working on it! 

<3


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Stomper OG ~ Feb 2012.... Stay tuned
> And I'm pretty sure the SB Leia's were kept back for the boutique release, a new batch are currently in production


gawd i love you! gotta get my hands on that StomperOG, i know it will be worth the wait.. and February.. its so close!

i've been wanting to get more Mr Nice gear, but its so hard when i know the MR Nice gear will be there and that everything else i want (more GGG gear, AK gear, a good bubbakush, and more TGA gear) is going in be sold out in a few hours after it drops.

ah well, ty for the updates Munkie, it truly is appreciated


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Stomper OG ~ Feb 2012.... Stay tuned
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the SB Leia's were kept back for the boutique release, a new batch are currently in production


What do you mean...??
They dropped a few burgundy...
some sun maiden..
and a bunch of Leia Og a few days ago....
And they still got packs of Leia Left....


Thx for the Stomper info though...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 20, 2012)

Gage hasn't got any Leia OG in their stock at all, they're in full swing production with more atm but the Seedbay vendor has a few packs still available. GGG let all stock out at once then its the Seedbanks who hold the cards I'm afraid. 
The stock currently at Seed Boutique they got way back when the tude got them first time round but their site at SB has been under maintenence. The very last Sun Maiden are on way to CZ now but as for the Burg's they've all gone I'm afraid as they went in the clubs for sale too and stock flew out very quickly.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 20, 2012)

This Burgundy is just way to impossible for me.

Gah the elusive burg pack.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol if the sun maidens are still in stock by next week( which I doubt ) I'll buy a pack or two.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Gage hasn't got any Leia OG in their stock at all, they're in full swing production with more atm but the Seedbay vendor has a few packs still available. GGG let all stock out at once then its the Seedbanks who hold the cards I'm afraid.
> The stock currently at Seed Boutique they got way back when the tude got them first time round but their site at SB has been under maintenence. The very last Sun Maiden are on way to CZ now but as for the Burg's they've all gone I'm afraid as they went in the clubs for sale too and stock flew out very quickly.


LoL.... just my luckkk
When i saw the Burgundy, Sun Maiden, and Leia's come into stock on Mon./Tues
I grabbed Leia and Sun Maiden... but i was like ill wait for the burgundy....
Guess i screwed myself over...LoL


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i have nothing against other places like Sbay, Sannies, CZ, etc. its just that in the couple years i've been doing the online thing, i have only so far ordered from attitude, but that doesn't mean i refuse to order from others, just means i haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> i'm just an old stubborn dog that doesn't embrace change as well as i should, but i'm working on it!
> 
> <3


I primarily buy from the tude. Seedboutique is pretty good depending on what you are looking for, but no such thing as stealth. Herbies is 2nd best for the general and popular strains IMO.
Never Bought from seedbay or CZ - with CZ I'm too afraid to send my money in the mail, I'll wait till I can pay w/CC or prob go without. Sannies is interesting but on the back burner.
Single Seed for overpriced seeds, but still get here.
EDIT blows! got my seeds and everything, but so far every seed I've popped from the pack I got doesn't pop.
I like the Tude for simplicity and they carry almost every breeder out there. Although I would love to see Dank House and Goldenseed at the Tude.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 2009512Say hello to Momma


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn what's that lilbsdad


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 20, 2012)

plushberry.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 20, 2012)

That's what I thought!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm buying all my seeds from gage green, dankhouse and a couple others from cannazon.. Fuck everything else!!!!! I rather deal with people who don't lie for a buck.. People who stick behind their product not no bullshit saying that it's grower era nigga fuck that!


Og raskal 
swerve aka dodge could kiss nuts now all they do is lie about bullshit then blame it on the grower!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been waiting for swerve to send replacements for a year now and he still tells me he is sending it lmao.. He is a joke!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 20, 2012)

Cant wait to pick up those firestarters from CZ for my pc scrog grow( Always wanted to try one) , cause those nightmare kush seeds are so good but so expensiveee


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 2009610View attachment 2009611View attachment 2009616View attachment 2009621good call cmt. pics 1 and 2 are the stretchy purple pheno and 3 and 4 are the chunky one. forgive me for not being able to rotate my pics properly, I am 46 yrs old and you are lucky I can use a computer. but some advice would be greatly appreciated, I would love to be able to post them full size instead of thumbnails as well.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 2009512Say hello to Momma





LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 2009610View attachment 2009611View attachment 2009616View attachment 2009621good call cmt. pics 1 and 2 are the stretchy purple pheno and 3 and 4 are the chunky one. forgive me for not being able to rotate my pics properly, I am 46 yrs old and you are lucky I can use a computer. but some advice would be greatly appreciated, I would love to be able to post them full size instead of thumbnails as well.



seriously, very nice. makes me want to pop mine.

so much to pop - and never enough space


----------



## JCashman (Jan 20, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I like the Tude for simplicity and they carry almost every breeder out there. Although I would love to see Dank House and Goldenseed at the Tude.


i hear you there. aside from them, i always wished they carried Chimera as well


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> , I am 46 yrs old and you are lucky I can use a computer. but some advice would be greatly appreciated, I would love to be able to post them full size instead of thumbnails as well.



Glad you can use a comp?





NIG YOU CAN GROW


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey you guys did you know Attitude seeds dont carry Riot Seeds anymore =(


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 20, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Hey you guys did you know Attitude seeds dont carry Riot Seeds anymore =(


Riot does not have a very good rep anymore as all of his deceiving ways have to come to light on the internet.
His seeds are untested, and the results of growing his gear are shaky at best, with plenty of hermies.
It's all for the best.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 21, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Riot does not have a very good rep anymore as all of his deceiving ways have to come to light on the internet.
> His seeds are untested, and the results of growing his gear is are shaky at best, with plenty of hermies.
> It's all for the best.


i noticed yesterday, matthewriot is all over the caliconnection forum too and likes to lick swerves chode. its kinda funny how Dbags seems to congregate and have each others backs.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 21, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> i noticed yesterday, matthewriot is all over the caliconnection forum too and likes to lick swerves chode. its kinda funny how Dbags seems to congregate and have each others backs.


Turds of a feather clump together.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 21, 2012)

Remeber Riots strain "Alien Swindle" (I do ) Here's his old description of it...



> Aka: OG Alien Dawg
> 
> LOL. The resulting progeny of these seeds is frosty, but the Alien Dog V2 yielded like absolute shit, so I hit it with the Riot OG Male. I'm practically giving away these seeds... I didn't make too much, but for those of you looking for Alien Technology and Chem Genetics with some Riot infusion and don't want to pay the prices or support assholes, then here's your shot. I guarantee at this price they won't last long, so if you want them better grab em up! Pictures will be available once I find my digital camera (it's probably hiding away with my Ult Chem 2010 beans!)
> 
> ...


Now he's up the ass of said "assholes" LMFAO!! Like Dodge says "Rats eat cheese together" 

And I see Logic has OG Bitch seeds on sale again too, best thing is idiots are actually bidding on that shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Remeber Riots strain "Alien Swindle" (I do ) Here's his old description of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these so called breeders really chuckers are jokes..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Riot does not have a very good rep anymore as all of his deceiving ways have to come to light on the internet.
> His seeds are untested, and the results of growing his gear are shaky at best, with plenty of hermies.
> It's all for the best.



Riot does test his seeds.
I asked him.
I wish he'd get done testing em An send the order.
I can't wait to try em.
Lol

Subcool got riot banned @ attitude over the sputnik 3.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Riot does test his seeds.
> I asked him.
> I wish he'd get done testing em An send the order.
> I can't wait to try em.
> ...


Lol it was more than that bro.. His seeds were not germing and he was using alot of other people pics for different strains.. Some strains even had the same pic.. He got banned because he is a liar and a thief.. I wouldn't give him a dime with his overpriced shut anyway!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Subcool got riot banned @ attitude over the sputnik 3.


What did Riot do wrong? It must have been a serious offense for Sub to ban him or does Sub do that often


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> What did Riot do wrong? It must have been a serious offense for Sub to ban him or does Sub do that often


Sun does not work for attitude he cannot ban him lol.. It was more than sub's complaint to get him banned


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> i noticed yesterday, matthewriot is all over the caliconnection forum too and likes to lick swerves chode. its kinda funny how Dbags seems to congregate and have each others backs.


i love a good laugh in the morning


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

Riot told me...
It started over the Sputnic 3 he just released. (it wasnt a rip off of subcools, all different than subs, it was Apallo 11 x sony chebas double doja)
Subcool got pissed about the strain name Riot an was calling him subfool or somthing an wanted him to remove it from his forum.
Riot refused, subcool told attitude he wouldnt sell there any longer if they kept riot seeds.
Jody at attude an subfool are good friends an she had it done.
She just wouldnt restock his seeds. 

I have seen riot display great charictor @ MNS fourms when being attacked by trolls.
He could have said things an didnt, hes ok in my book.

I have asked him questions about breeding , Chimeras back crossing Vs Mr Souls method an he knew his shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

I know it don't mean much but those are the top 3 breeders/chuckers/hackers that will not get my money no more!!! Swerve/Matt riot and raskal are all banned from my pocket and seed stash! Guys are liars an do not stand behind their product! Fucking guys are jokes!!! If you blast them publicly is the only way they reply .. You do so in ok they never reply.. In still waiting in a reply from raskal fag ass!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Riot told me...
> It started over the Sputnic 3 he just released. (it wasnt a rip off of subcools, all different than subs, it was Apallo 11 x sony chebas double doja)
> Subcool got pissed about the strain name Riot an was calling him subfool or somthing an wanted him to remove it from his forum.
> Riot refused, subcool told attitude he wouldnt sell there any longer if they kept riot seeds.
> ...



Just because he seems to know his shit does not make him a good guy.
Way to many lies and shady stories going around to make anyone not want to try his gear.
And i have heard on more than 1 occasion the dude is a douchebag....
Alot in the manner of that dick swerve....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Just because he seems to know his shit does not make him a good guy.Way to many lies and shady stories going around to make anyone not want to try his gear.And i have heard on more than 1 occasion the dude is a douchebag....Alot in the manner of that dick swerve....


Agreed! I've seen riot publicly blast Tga calling the tgay and other stuff about other breeders.. Go on his forum you'll see exactly what I mean.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Riot told me...It started over the Sputnic 3 he just released. (it wasnt a rip off of subcools, all different than subs, it was Apallo 11 x sony chebas double doja)Subcool got pissed about the strain name Riot an was calling him subfool or somthing an wanted him to remove it from his forum.Riot refused, subcool told attitude he wouldnt sell there any longer if they kept riot seeds.Jody at attude an subfool are good friends an she had it done.She just wouldnt restock his seeds. I have seen riot display great charictor @ MNS fourms when being attacked by trolls.He could have said things an didnt, hes ok in my book.I have asked him questions about breeding , Chimeras back crossing Vs Mr Souls method an he knew his shit.


Lmao.. Scar do some more research man I know you are smarter than that. Riot is a douche and a thief he aquired all his strains saying he was giving them out to the med community not breeding with it and taking a pack of 30 dollar seeds and selling it for 180 seriously!!!!!

How are you helping the me community if they were gifted to you and you turn around and sell it for 5x the original price!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

The only strain that was like that was blackrose.
He said he told kieth Robinson we wouldn't sell it pure.
He never has.

His dispencery idea failed after attitude quit stocking his seeds an he couldn't afford it.
But most dispencerys an seed co are About money for buds.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 21, 2012)

May I briefly interrupt with a little porn?

Introducing Northern Lights Blue... only one plant in six did this...but isn't she lovely?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2012)

riot has changed his strain names and descriptions too many times for me to trust him....also, i always stay away from breeders who use the same picture for more than one strain.


----------



## IVIars (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know about any of the other drama about riot, but he uses the pic from cannabiogen's sandstorm on a couple of his strains. That made me not want to buy from him


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey cmt. I was thinking about how you told me to top dress my containers with perlite. I amend my coco and reuse it cycle after cycle after cycle. Won't the perlite break down over time and become toxic? I was thinking about this the other day. I bought the perlite but I don't think I can use it in my mix? 

Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## cerberus (Jan 21, 2012)

perlite is glass ->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlite

nothing toxic


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

Top dress with perilite for light reflection?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Cerberus thanks for the info. 

Scarhole. I'll be top dressing to help with my fungus gnat issue.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey cmt. I was thinking about how you told me to top dress my containers with perlite. I amend my coco and reuse it cycle after cycle after cycle. Won't the perlite break down over time and become toxic? I was thinking about this the other day. I bought the perlite but I don't think I can use it in my mix?
> 
> Anyone else have thoughts on this?





cerberus said:


> perlite is glass ->http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perlite
> 
> nothing toxic


not too sure...i dont use coco and i dont re-use the perlite...but like cerberus said, its glass, so i'd have to assume no toxicity....but i've been wrong before.



SCARHOLE said:


> Top dress with perilite for light reflection?


yes, but mainly to kill and prevent fungus gnats.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Riot told me...
> It started over the Sputnic 3 he just released. (it wasnt a rip off of subcools, all different than subs, it was Apallo 11 x sony chebas double doja)
> Subcool got pissed about the strain name Riot an was calling him subfool or somthing an wanted him to remove it from his forum.
> Riot refused, subcool told attitude he wouldnt sell there any longer if they kept riot seeds.
> ...


Anybody can copy & paste a breeding article and re word it slieghtly to make you think they're genuine and in the know, but truth is your boys a theif and a liar. So collect your free seed for your good review and take your BS elsewhere, we're in the know round this thread if you notice.
Have you actually grown any of it yet?? Proof is in the pudding as my gran used to say. His name calling & disrespect for others in his strain discriptions shows how mature the guy is. 
He's standing on the shoulders of giants as is Dodge & OG Troll and these guys are in for quite the fall. They know nothing of selection or stablisation of their gear and put out like whores for the cash and nothing else motivates these people more than money. I grow for the passion of mari and to create the best meds I possibly can, and breeders I go with and support put the same amount of passion into their seeds for & with the love of Mari  ... Not money.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

I just bought riots seeds. Never grown em yet.

I went over all this stuff befor I bought em.
I went an asked riot for answers and am sharing what he said.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks cmt. I posted a thread in the organic section asking the same. And am getting the same type of answers. So I guess I'll use it.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you grown riot seeds skunkmonkey?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> The only strain that was like that was blackrose.
> He said he told kieth Robinson we wouldn't sell it pure.
> He never has.
> 
> ...


Damn scar I'm disappointed. I thought you do homework man. Seems not. Riot is a thief he took strains saying he was gonna donate to the med community not breed and sell seeds from strains he was given.
He is immature and a liar. You want to grow his shit go ahead but know
This everyone in here does not give 2 shots about him!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol
I'll learn the hard way if his smoke is dank or not.

I had to learn the hard way with GHS lemon skunk.
It was not dank.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't go scar I like ya! But riots dead seeds have wasted enuff of my time/ money. I waited 2 months for a replacement pack that didn't germ either.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't go scar I like ya! But riots dead seeds have wasted enuff of my time/ money. I waited 2 months for a replacement pack that didn't germ either.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2012)

Which 2(oz) would you pick to have sent too ya......



Blackberry Kush

Goo

Purple Buddah

Buddha's Sister


Sensi Star

Black Domina


Banana Kush

Sour Kush


Atomic Northern Lights


La Confidential


Grape Ape


Platinum Kush

Pre-98 Bubba Kush

Mike's Bubba Kush


Purple Nepal

707 Headband X Dj Short Blueberry


Pineapple


Burmese Kush

Pure Kush


Secret Kush

Ed Rosenthal

Sour Tsunami #3

Urkle X Og

Perfect Plant

Cali-O

Blueberry



Purple Indica


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2012)

goo..........all goo


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2012)

genuity said:


> goo..........all goo


So both Goo.......... Thx


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn I would ask for a 8th of each


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I would ask for a 8th of each


Wish i could do that.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

But I would go with goo and probably platinum kush


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2012)

yea,its a few i have not had a chance to try on that list,but that goo,i had it one time in my parts of the world,and
i made sure to get most of it,and i wish i could of kept it around,i still yern for it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> But I would go with goo and probably platinum kush


Thx my friend.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn mindmelted have u not read through this thread? We the most indecisive mutherfuckas ever. Don't ask us to make choices!! Lol. Shit man. I like sour herbs. I guess I'd go with sour kush and black domina cause that's one I've always wanted to try


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn mindmelted have u not read through this thread? We the most indecisive mutherfuckas ever. Don't ask us to make choices!! Lol. Shit man. I like sour herbs. I guess I'd go with sour kush and black domina cause that's one I've always wanted to try


I know its like which chick do want to do....lol


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm buying all my seeds from gage green, dankhouse and a couple others from cannazon.. Fuck everything else!!!!! I rather deal with people who don't lie for a buck.. People who stick behind their product not no bullshit saying that it's grower era nigga fuck that!


 i know its frustrating when we pop a pack and get shitty results. but if you close your doors to everything else how are you going to discover the new gems? granted the truly great breeders are far and few between, i'm sure new ones (with talent) will surely emerge 



THESkunkMunkie said:


> And I see Logic has OG Bitch seeds on sale again too, best thing is idiots are actually bidding on that shit.


 since those are being sold straight from logic, and since OGR has been banned on the farm for quite some time, i'm going to go out on a limb and say theres at least a 50% chance those aren't even OGR genetics (lets not forget how honorable Logic is  ). probably just something from logic's divine genetics. but either way, it IS funny to see people still bidding on shit over there, it's like all those members have blinders on and dont realize how bad they have it over there.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol it was more than that bro.. His seeds were not germing and he was using alot of other people pics for different strains.. Some strains even had the same pic.. He got banned because he is a liar and a thief.. I wouldn't give him a dime with his overpriced shut anyway!


while it matters a lot to me, i don't think the pic thing matters as much to seed banks, theres a few people (breeders) i've noticed on attitude that ive noticed use the same pic for strains that both companies sell. but everything else ur sayin i 100% agree with. and honestly i think its for the better. personally i'd rather support a breeder whose methods i trust as well as being a person that earns respect instead of just expecting to be respected.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 21, 2012)

Mindmelted, I'd go for the Sour Tsunami #3.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 21, 2012)

A New Dynasty...







Professor P Rocks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i know its frustrating when we pop a pack and get shitty results. but if you close your doors to everything else how are you going to discover the new gems? granted the truly great breeders are far and few between, i'm sure new ones (with talent) will surely emerge
> 
> 
> since those are being sold straight from logic, and since OGR has been banned on the farm for quite some time, i'm going to go out on a limb and say theres at least a 50% chance those aren't even OGR genetics (lets not forget how honorable Logic is  ). probably just something from logic's divine genetics. but either way, it IS funny to see people still bidding on shit over there, it's like all those members have blinders on and dont realize how bad they have it over there.
> ...


Okay the first part I hear ya.. But basically my point was swerve ,raskal and matthew riot will not get money from me. I had more downs then ups with the gear I got from swerve and raskal! Then on top of that they are liars and trollers!I rather be putting my effort to grow stuff that the breeder's back 100% not no well that's grower era.

Fuck riot seeds.. When you take a chocolate rain male(30 dollars) and cross it to some unknown og u call riot og then sell it for 180??? Then say u r helping the med community?? Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> A New Dynasty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking sweet man.
Where did you pick all those Dynasty Seeds strains up?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay the first part I hear ya.. But basically my point was swerve ,raskal and matthew riot will not get money from me. I had more downs then ups with the gear I got from swerve and raskal! Then on top of that they are liars and trollers!I rather be putting my effort to grow stuff that the breeder's back 100% not no well that's grower era.
> 
> Fuck riot seeds.. When you take a chocolate rain male(30 dollars) and cross it to some unknown og u call riot og then sell it for 180??? Then say u r helping the med community?? Lmfao!!!!


i feel ya on all that buddy. id much rather support someone that was respectful over a tool as well. i think it was even you that said you had been waiting on a rep pack from CC for over a year? thats pretty shitty to blatantly lie to you about a rep pack, personally id rather a breeder ignore me as opposed to lie to me.

its also pretty shitty that apparently none of these people test anything before release, as someone else said, its all only about the money to them. personally i have made a few homemade crosses (who hasn't ), but even me, with my limited space and resources, will always test something before i give it away. i had a buddy that wanted to grow a lot of plants out doors, and asked me if i could help him out with seeds, and of course i said yes. but then he asked for something that just finished a couple months before, and i told him he couldnt have it because i hadnt had a chance to grow any out yet to make sure they were "working as intended" and gave him something else that i knew would be safe in his garden. so people like swerve, ogr, riot, and anyone else that doesn't test their gear has no excuses. especially if someone as small scale as myself can manage to do it.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

oh and in other news, 3 of the 3 Burgundy seeds i mummified on 1/18 now have little tap roots poking out


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> A New Dynasty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, He does...LoL

Got a few more somewhere.....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

indeed he does 3x.

carmel candy kush. reveg doing nicely. 
& this is the "fastest" (in veg) pheno i found. 

i trashed the other two. this one pleases me. so she stays.

gonna flush & transplant late next week.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

alphadawgs rocking the variation.

bottom one gotta be a chem leaning pheno. love those pronounced serations. watching u.


----------



## taaldow (Jan 21, 2012)

goo for sure


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i feel ya on all that buddy. id much rather support someone that was respectful over a tool as well. i think it was even you that said you had been waiting on a rep pack from CC for over a year? thats pretty shitty to blatantly lie to you about a rep pack, personally id rather a breeder ignore me as opposed to lie to me.
> 
> its also pretty shitty that apparently none of these people test anything before release, as someone else said, its all only about the money to them. personally i have made a few homemade crosses (who hasn't ), but even me, with my limited space and resources, will always test something before i give it away. i had a buddy that wanted to grow a lot of plants out doors, and asked me if i could help him out with seeds, and of course i said yes. but then he asked for something that just finished a couple months before, and i told him he couldnt have it because i hadnt had a chance to grow any out yet to make sure they were "working as intended" and gave him something else that i knew would be safe in his garden. so people like swerve, ogr, riot, and anyone else that doesn't test their gear has no excuses. especially if someone as small scale as myself can manage to do it.


Yep that was me I've been waiting since last January to get a replacement pack of the hermie sour og.. Now 2 months for a mixed pack and this guy just keeps going with his lies!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep that was me I've been waiting since last January to get a replacement pack of the hermie sour og.. Now 2 months for a mixed pack and this guy just keeps going with his lies!


see that would piss me off to just keep getting lied too. it's so easy to be cool, that it sickens me when breeders arent. i purchased 4 packs of CC gear only ran half of two packs, so far no herms (granted they were not fem seeds, but still), and trust me i know that i got lucky there. but each pack was like 100-110, each pack had exactly 10 beans, and because i know swerve has lied about rep packs, how can i believe the other things that he says? and trust is huge in this thing of ours 

i mean hell, i got 12 beans in my Bodhi DankSinatra pack and that absolutely made my day. same with when i grabbed a DJ short pack, i found an extra bean as well. stupid lil small things like that can really go a long way towards giving someone the benefit of doubt if ever something bad should arise.

i know personally if i ever was selling seeds i'd always put a couple extra in each pack in case 1 or 2 didnt germ


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> alphadawgs rocking the variation.
> 
> bottom one gotta be a chem leaning pheno. love those pronounced serations. watching u.


Afew of my alien fires have serrations like that.... Darker green...
just threw em all into 12/12....
along wit one WW, and one el alquimista....


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Afew of my alien fires have serrations like that.... Darker green...
> just threw em all into 12/12....
> along wit one WW, and one el alquimista....


do u know if theres any breeders working with the Alien genetics besides that douche on the farm? 

Alien hybrids are like my white buffalo..
i've never caught her


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

dank house

*

if you like average yielding hermi quality... skid & "swerve" was claiming low priced alien gear.

wait. only to be. dissapointed.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> dank house


thanks pal, was just looking at them on CZ and it looks like i'm going to have to register over there 


edit- you and your ninja edits! lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

super ninja edits.
gotta always re-read my shit


----------



## JCashman (Jan 21, 2012)

post or PM me your name over there if u want, ill list u as my referrer


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

hahahahhahahahahhahahahahha.

who me?

you mention me & you're toast.
mr shapeshifter always knows there's a warm spot under my nut sack for his sorry fag&ot ass.

cant wait to see one of his freebies grown out.

dinafem gets 100x more play.

[youtube]1nr0q28M5nI[/youtube]


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

tell him i said he's a "skip scap skanky scalleywag" .


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

DankHouse also sells direct from their website...
They got a bigger selection ATM...
No CC orders.... Fire OG , or Peach x SAK freebies...

A few other people do, gorilla grower just threw some out... 
and a few at CannaC....

Ive yet to grow his freebies,
Alot are untested gear,
but ive got some gems...


Gud.....\/



Underground Seed Collective on Sannies Released an IBL of Hy-Pro's Amnesia....



(before buying you should read their tread... i read it awhile ago and am pretty fkd up right now... But e$ko offers up some kind of debate...)


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

link it for me

*

i definitely want that delta9 superstar & rare dankness doc's og & reserva privada's sour d

that's all i NEED right now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44152-underground-seeds-colective/

there it is....



Yah the docs og is one of the only ones that sold out....
I grabbed immortal flower's headband cause it was the same parentage as the RP- Sour D
(and a 1/3 the price....)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 21, 2012)

coming to a journal near you soon


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 21, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Fucking sweet man.
> Where did you pick all those Dynasty Seeds strains up?


Walked out to check the mail, they were there. Musta been Santa.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Walked out to check the mail, they were there. Musta been Santa.


Santa strikes again!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

nice link jkahn... much thanks & i read it all.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> nice link jkahn... much thanks & i read it all.


No doubt....
Yah me too...
Out the door, walkin dog/checkin mail.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn where did you score those H3ad seeds?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> coming to a journal near you soon



Oh my....


GS BX? JBJ? BWOG ET?!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 21, 2012)

The Cuts-
Fire OG
Space Princess
Space Dawg

From Seed-

Five Males outta 8 plants, 3 Gals in the NewGuy's Black Cherry x Blueberry grow I'm doing. Those are horrible ratios but his grow photos looked promising. I'm really just looking for one keeper outta the whole pack.






_*full lineage is { ((AirborneG13 x C99) X (Ortega x C99)) x (Blackberry x CherryAk47) } x (Purple Thai X Afghani) 

Potent - Highly Potent, a little racy high, very alert. Sweet & hashy tasting. The taste is similar to the smell on the in hail (like artificial cherry flavoring or kool-aid). On the ex hail the flavor is sweet like cherry*__* still but has an added floral & minuet woody bouquet. oh so sweet- TheNewGuy*_

Also, outta 3 Boognish Rising I popped, One lady. The gal is looking like she's gonna show some promising purple [black rose x dpd].

One Bandana Lady outta 2. 

Lone Jackpot Royale Lady.

Lone Bodhi NL#5 x TOK Lady.

Lone Qleaner F2 Lady.. Hillbilly beanery Fuck Yea!

Sputnik 2 looks like she's a gal.

Agent Orange is undecided.

Strawberry Alien Kush also undecided.

Lone Sin City Kush another male... gay.

At least I know I can clean out some room and transplant the ladies in bigger pots. Gotta hang up with new reflector and get another lumatek plugged in. Growing used to not feel like so much work, lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

I've met wavy gravy. And his son


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

wavy gravy is jus a fuckin badass name!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 21, 2012)

I know what u mran batman. Transplanting sucks.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 21, 2012)

Sputnik.. the search for Sputinkering Sputtering Sput Spunk begins now. 
Sputnik 2 Beans a soakin. The dream to spooge Sputnik Spunk all over Space Princess [Sputnik x C99] is coming closer to a reality.
We shall have Sputnik x [Sputnik x C99] beans soon. Plans to find a killer male and create F2's have me spunking spooge in my dreams. 

Sputnik BX
Sputnik OG Fire
Sputnik Berry
Sputnikadonkeydonk.

This will be my Tribute to Sputnik. Ohh how hath Subcool & MzJill abandon you. 
Pinky you sexy bitch we will bring you back to the light again.

In the book "Dank: the Quest for the Very Best marijuana: A Breeder's Tale" Sputnik is described as having a strong fruity smell that resembles sour candy. Having lime green buds with pink to purple pistils that have the sour berry/candy smell Sputnik brings bag appeal to the table as well as a trippy intense high. 

Browsing around and doing my homework I read this quote from a very *well respected* grower amoungst the online community.." I've grownSputnik 1.0 before (Black Russian x Apollo 13), and I loved it. It had some minor purpling, really beautiful resinous buds, and an exotic black pepper smell. 

I read from a grow journal on Breedbay- "...it was still one of the top plants I've grown (JTR also makes that list)."- ITeachYourKids

Realizing these are internet forum comments and not exactly always factual statements I didn't take his comment too seriously untill I read something like that again in another post "Oh man, how I wish I had kept clones of that sputnik plant. Gonna say it: *best plant I've ever grown*." -ITeachYourkids.













Sputnik 2-





When someone says something like that it really makes me think. That is a profound statement... The Best? Huh. I want the best

So the Sputnik project begins now. Thanks to Loran, Breedbay, Cannetics, and of course Subcool for creating Sputnik I will be a busy Batman. The goal of this project is to create a hybrid from seed that resembles the original Sputnik in taste, aroma, potency, looks, and have the same overall traits as the Pink Momma Loran used in his cross. I feel now that I currently have enough seed thanks to generous donors and some bargaining on another forum to go ahead and begin. It will be really interesting in itself just to see how the offspring of Sputnik and Space Princess turns out. I really think that with enough patience and positivity that something really good can come outta this. 

Have I mentioned how much I really love the Space Princess? I think I have. Several times. 
My Stride "BerryMint" Gum Pheno Space Princess momma has a really special place in my grow*.
*

Keeper I'm keeping and hope to never lose.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 21, 2012)

sputnikadonkeydonk?

wtf. 

does that require a PM? 
cause its very similar to donkey dick.
& my ebb tables eat dick for days


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

You made me cry with that speech.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> sputnikadonkeydonk?
> 
> wtf.
> 
> ...


Hah. I don't even know what to say to that one. 
I really don't think you'll have anything to worry about tho. =P


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 21, 2012)

@,

Awesome Projekt...
The Sputnik BX in particular....


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2012)

to the bat mobile


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 21, 2012)

to your mommas mobile! 

hash torch! im wrecked right now. bluedream x vortex bubble = wow.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Got 2 ounces dry weight off my small pheno of a11. It's straight up pineapple. I flipped her 20 days from seed. Got 35 grams from the OG graze. I flipped her as soon as she rooted no veg. The shoreline didn't produce shit. I didnt even weigh it. And the aos which was the biggest yielder of what I chopped so far wasn't dry yet. All of these plants are gonna be dwarfed in the yield department by what I left in my room still. 

Im gonna flower like 10-15 cuts of space princess for my next crop. I think 5 of the small pheno of a11. 1 of the lg yielding a11. And a handful of shish99 and deep phaze. 1 aos. And I think that's it. I forget.

Oh yeah those were grown organically. Just add water.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Hahaha just sneak attacked my girl with a bong rip of finger hash. She's done for now.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

lmfao nice one


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

She didn't even see it coming. Was coughing for like 5 minutes. Hahaha.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 21, 2012)

sounds like a good idea karma. thatll b a shit ton of space princess. i was considering to say fuck strain testing for a lil while and just blow up a room full of known performers and fill mad jars. i think after my sputnik project i might. testers are fun and exciting and the mystery surrounding running unknown gear always interested me. i find myself always looking for the grail.. i really don't think that'll ever change. almost like a junkie chasing the dragon.. the urge never gets completley satisfied with something new always on the horizon. but if it wasn't for the hunter in all of us strains like space princess and boognish rising wouldn't exist. i really don't ever see myself growing 99% of the gear sold at the Tude or being happy spending that kind of money on seeds.

i'll always grow variety and love having so many choices. there comes a point in time i wonder i'll stop and grow what i have and stop searching.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Running that much space princess kinda was just a fluke. A fluke I don't mind but a fluke nonetheless. My other cuts just aren't big enough to take more clones of. So space princess it is. I hear u about chasing the dragon. I've got a bean order that should be here Monday.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 21, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha my girl just threw up!!! I guess shoreline OG graze a11 finger hash was a lil much for her!!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2012)

ha my brother the hash is a madman


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2012)

dont talk about my momma ha ha


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sputnik.. the search for Sputinkering Sputtering Sput Spunk begins now.
> Sputnik 2 Beans a soakin. The dream to spooge Sputnik Spunk all over Space Princess [Sputnik x C99] is coming closer to a reality.
> We shall have Sputnik x [Sputnik x C99] beans soon. Plans to find a killer male and create F2's have me spunking spooge in my dreams.
> 
> ...





beautiful


----------



## throwdo (Jan 21, 2012)

can you say dank , does anyone no when they drop grape stomper again? thanks peeps


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> fuck strain testing for a lil while and just blow up a room full of known performers and fill mad jars. .


Just curious as to what known performers a man of your talents would choose.
PS You must have got straight A's in any literature classes you took.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Stomper OG ~ Feb 2012.... Stay tuned
> 
> And I'm pretty sure the SB Leia's were kept back for the boutique release, a new batch are currently in production


Here ya go.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 22, 2012)

KB
That Deep Space appealed to me more then the Deep Phaze.
What have you heard about it, if anything?

I liked how you welcomed that fella the other day. You and others did the same with me, proving that this thread is not a members only. Everyone is welcome as long as they leave their baggage at the door.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't heard much about her to be honest. I'll be buying a pack in the next week or so though! I expect that it will yield well and be super covered in crystals. Because of the parents used. I know that the seeds that are available are f1 and are the last of the f1s left. GreenMan420 said he will be moving on to f4 at least with these. Also said good for pain.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 22, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> KB
> That Deep Space appealed to me more then the Deep Phaze.
> What have you heard about it, if anything?
> 
> I liked how you welcomed that fella the other day. You and others did the same with me, proving that this thread is not a members only. Everyone is welcome as long as they leave their baggage at the door.


Me too. All that is really required in here is respect an, like you said, check your baggage at the door. It's a great place to learn if you behave! LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

last night made a fat batch of hash using fresh dried nugz and gifts from old man winter.

yum!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 22, 2012)

yum hope it turned out well for you karma


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I'm gonna grab some of those bags and start making hash myself. Might as well put that trim to use.


----------



## tardis (Jan 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think I'm gonna grab some of those bags and start making hash myself. Might as well put that trim to use.


I too am using my bubble bags today. Gotta love not wasting all that trim.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think I'm gonna grab some of those bags and start making hash myself. Might as well put that trim to use.


so you dont make trim hash? what do you do with all your trim??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> so you dont make trim hash? what do you do with all your trim??


Nothing.. It's all trash to me that's why I need to get those bags to make hash.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nothing.. It's all trash to me...


that almost made me cry


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> that almost made me cry


After seeing what I can do with it it made me cry lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> sounds like a good idea karma. thatll b a shit ton of space princess. i was considering to say fuck strain testing for a lil while and just blow up a room full of known performers and fill mad jars. i think after my sputnik project i might. testers are fun and exciting and the mystery surrounding running unknown gear always interested me. i find myself always looking for the grail.. i really don't think that'll ever change. almost like a junkie chasing the dragon.. the urge never gets completley satisfied with something new always on the horizon. but if it wasn't for the hunter in all of us strains like space princess and boognish rising wouldn't exist. i really don't ever see myself growing 99% of the gear sold at the Tude or being happy spending that kind of money on seeds.
> 
> i'll always grow variety and love having so many choices. there comes a point in time i wonder i'll stop and grow what i have and stop searching.


Funny you say this because I am going to be doing the same thing. I had soooooo many seed runs in 2011 and my harvests reflected it. I will be running my Leia OGs with my next run and then back off for awhile. I may throw 1 or 2 in with something but I am going to try and do an entire room of one strain from now on. I did find a few keepers but most of the seeds did not make the cut. The from seed keepers so far are Jackberry X NYCD (purple pheno), Grape God, Chocolate Rain, 3 Plushberry phenos (purple, pink, and green), and hopefully a Leia OG keeper. I will add those to my elite cuts that I have had which are Blackberry Kush, Blue Dream, and 707Headband. I will still be buying a few seeds in the future but they will be shelfed. I looked at Attitude when they had their Lucky 7, and Sensible Seeds when they had the 8-ball promo, and could not find one thing to pop on.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

I was layin down about to go to bed, smoked a bowl of walhalla, ended up finishing the rest of my transplanting an cloning. I cloned pineapple express and anesthesia that were revegging and put the bushes to flower. Then flowered 2 legions, and also the cloned the plush and plush x sour bubble I had in the fridge. They look rough but hopin they'll make it. ------------sadly lost my nl blue cuts in the fridge to mold.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

I just made a new batch of coco. Man that shit sucks. But it pays off when all I have to do is water my plants. Im gonna do a bunch of transplanting mid week. Getting everything ready to move into flower as soon as I finish my harvest. 

So what do those of you that have humidipacks think of them? I'm loving those things


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, what's a humidipack?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.mjguide.com/modules.php?name=Strainguide&eop=ogsg
Interesting web site with Info copied/saved from overgrow.com
This guide contains hundreds of reviews of seed strains prior to 2005


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Okay, what's a humidipack?


http://www.med-fresh.com/

I will always have these I'm 100% sold. Love them. Keeps your herb perfect in the jar.


----------



## wheezer (Jan 22, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Funny you say this because I am going to be doing the same thing. I had soooooo many seed runs in 2011 and my harvests reflected it. I will be running my Leia OGs with my next run and then back off for awhile. I may throw 1 or 2 in with something but I am going to try and do an entire room of one strain from now on. I did find a few keepers but most of the seeds did not make the cut. The from seed keepers so far are Jackberry X NYCD (purple pheno), Grape God, Chocolate Rain, 3 Plushberry phenos (purple, pink, and green), and hopefully a Leia OG keeper. I will add those to my elite cuts that I have had which are Blackberry Kush, Blue Dream, and 707Headband. I will still be buying a few seeds in the future but they will be shelfed. I looked at Attitude when they had their Lucky 7, and Sensible Seeds when they had the 8-ball promo, and could not find one thing to pop on.


hahaha yea me too!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah Im running 3 tents now and each tent will have its own strain to flower.. That way I can have alot of each strain instead of a oz of this and that.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

the humdipack im playing with... and the way i play with it... cuts at least a week off my cure time.

a quality herb with the right smell/taste profile, will be ready soon as it comes out of the "humidi-tote".

dry herb till crispy feeling + put in plastic bag one night + back one screen for a day or two + rest of time in humiditote.

^ a smalll tote with humidipack that i keep inside two plastic bags for ultra seal.

makes the herb the perfect type of dry too.... just like u noted karma. two weeks and done after the crispy stage. maybe three weeks total cure/dry time for me.

after i get the nugz where i like them, i zip lock them up & stash the humdipack in a clean zip lock till the screens fill up again.

reusable & two way humidity control & food grade ...whats not to like?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

Karma all u have to do is add water n the coco expands. I bought a rubbermaid tote, long as it seals good and is dark inside it won't mold. I just put a 1/4 to 1/2 a big brick in (not the little bricks) and store the rest.------ will those humidipaks fix overdry buds?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 22, 2012)

my apollo13 stud is having sex with leia OG, 2 cheese quake, purple elephant, dutch treat, cali connetcion mixed pack unknown, ace of spades, and plushberry.

all the females are rooted clones. about 6 inches tall. got a new tent for breeding or extra veg space this week.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

The humidipacks add humidity or take it out. They adjust it to the perfect level. Buy the 62%. Right now only the small packs are available in that level. About two months away from the big ones being available. My girl had some herb that was too dry in the jar with a humidipack it became perfect. I'm telling u these things are the truth. Remember when grinders came out? I do. These are better than that. And they last for like 6 months.

Oh and Lastwood I didn't realize u were talkin to me about coco. I reuse mine. Today I reamended it. I have like almost 300 gallons of it that I add a bunch of stuff to and mix it all up. Lots of work. But I don't even own any bottle nutes. So I don't have to deal with that which is huge. So the wrk I did today was worth it


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 22, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> http://www.mjguide.com/modules.php?name=Strainguide&eop=ogsg
> Interesting web site with Info copied/saved from overgrow.com
> This guide contains hundreds of reviews of seed strains prior to 2005


Personally I prefer the database of information saved at http://en.seedfinder.eu/http://en.seedfinder.eu/
The Overgrow guide is okay but not very current. You're correct though with saying it's loaded with content related to older strain info. I wish there was a new site that had more up to date information of new and old projects, crosses commercially available and not.. Google usually leads you to the information that most would find adequate. Some member only sites like ICMAG or Cannetics have a wealth of information in the forums that can only be obtained by being a member, signing in and running an advanced search as their content is not cataloged by Google. Although the system isn't perfect the tools we have in this Information age we do live in are pretty damn impressive.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh and Lastwood I didn't realize u were talkin to me about coco. I reuse mine. Today I reamended it. I have like almost 300 gallons of it that I add a bunch of stuff to and mix it all up. Lots of work. But I don't even own any bottle nutes. So I don't have to deal with that which is huge. So the wrk I did today was worth it


I discovered that I enjoyed that bit of work. And I expect it will be worth it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

How did the dirt look when u were done bluejeans? Did it look super healthy? What kinda dirt did u use?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

a new drugs inc is on tonight...ketamine. should be interesting since i know nothing about ketamine.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> a new drugs inc is on tonight...ketamine. should be interesting since i know nothing about ketamine.


 come on over cmt, i still have about a gram or so left of some k, we kan have some fun and dig a few k holes together, lol...

k is a very interesting drug for sure, pretty much the only drug that really scared the poo out of me and the one i wasn't sure what i just took, or for that matter who i even was for a good few hours, lol...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

Ketamine is a cat tranquilizer. Similar to pcp but way less potent. A lot of exctasy has k in it. We used to get the kitty kane from a vet. You cook it on glass and then scrape it up with a razor blade and snort it. -------- that's cool karma I didn't realise your doin the organic coco thing.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Personally I prefer the database of information saved at http://en.seedfinder.eu/http://en.seedfinder.eu/
> The Overgrow guide is okay but not very current. You're correct though with saying it's loaded with content related to older strain info. I wish there was a new site that had more up to date information of new and old projects, crosses commercially available and not.. Google usually leads you to the information that most would find adequate. Some member only sites like ICMAG or Cannetics have a wealth of information in the forums that can only be obtained by being a member, signing in and running an advanced search as their content is not cataloged by Google. Although the system isn't perfect the tools we have in this Information age we do live in are pretty damn impressive.


 i agree batman, seedfinder.eu is the best site of it's type hands down imho.. i'm on that bitch probably as much as i am on here, lol.. it's pretty current, although i do find that there are a few strains and breeders who are not represented on the site yet..
i'm not sure if it's still being updated or how it works, but i do love that site for the most part.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

damn.
years ago...

i walked into a party. went into the kitchen. 
for clarity, this apartment was down the hall from mine.

on the counter, there was a pile of white powder.
alone & greedy, i made a line. 

& took it in all in... oh fuck yeah! ...ssssssssnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiff. 

poof. gone. c'est la vie.

next second.

b l a c k _ o u t !

k hole.
who's lost wandering inside a big massive hole? gud that's who.

my homie, in his typical gay high pitched voice, said "you are not supposed to take a line. just a bump! a bump? ".

yes he ended on a question? huh?

way too late fucker.

my friends laughing, some of them totally gay and giggling about fucking with me, dragged me back to my apartment & left me in my hallway frozen like han solo in carbonite (frozen yet oddly 100% conscious).


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 22, 2012)

beans baby

View attachment 2013018View attachment 2013019


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

lol racer....your first paragraph sounds funs...but your second paragraph scared the shit out of me lol...i'll pass on the K. 

wood, i know what ketamine is....i meant i know nothing about the high and rec. use of it.

man that reminds me of a bad roll my buddy had, he kept sayin the ex we dropped was cut with too much K (well he dropped, i always blew mine up)....he locked himself in the bathroom for close to 8 hours. i never took K so i cant say for sure but it was the best roll of my life lol, was still rollin the next day in school. good ol' Green Omegas. (kids, if you're reading this, please don't follow my terrible example)


i go on seedfinder around once a day...its right next to RIU, nettics and CZ on my bookmarks bar.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 22, 2012)

i wanna try special k it sounds fun lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn.
> years ago...
> 
> i walked into a party. went into the kitchen.
> ...


 lmao, similar experience... we went to this club looking for some e, having problems finding any, but i found some $20 of k.. picked up two of them, and they were huge, must have been over .5 g per..
got back to my boys car, dropped the e, stuck a bill in one of the bags, took a huge ole sniff,handed the bag to my one boy up front, he said, damn we're going to need that other bag for our other boy to get some..
i hand him the second bag, and he goes, shit, this is a big ass bag of k, and i said, that's what the first bag looked like before i hit it too.. right then he did a huge face palm and i knew it was on like teflon, lol...
that's the night i didn't know who i was, who i was with, where i was, nada... they had to carry my into the house when we got back to the burbs..

i thought i was never come back down from that trip, lol... yah, bumps are were it's at with k, lol, hard lesson learned...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

What it feels like: imagine every step you take feels like your bouncing along walking on the moon drunk. Every step UUUUPPP, DOOOWWNN


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> What it feels like: imagine every step you take feels like your bouncing along walking on the moon drunk. Every step UUUUPPP, DOOOWWNN


 man, i would have been in great shape if i were able to walk, lol... but your right, that's how you do feel if you don't over do it...

my one friend used to describe dust high like you're walking inside of a bubble, which is very similar to your description of a k high, and they're both very similar drugs and highs...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

first night i rolled, i ended up lost in detroit for close to 10 hours lookin for a party....we were lookin for 4 mile rd, found out the next day the party was on 14 mile rd and there is no such thing as 4 mile rd. for those of you who arent familiar with detroit, anything below 8 mile is the detroit everyone hears about, terrible area....and we were 4 white hillbilly lookin mother fuckers driving around back allies and shit all night in my 92 mustang gt...cant believe we made it out alive. man i fuckin miss drugs....well mainly just ex, the rest i can live without...although i do get a lot of work done when im coked out..stupid fuckin heart problems keepin me sober lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> first night i rolled, i ended up lost in detroit for close to 10 hours lookin for a party....we were lookin for 4 mile rd, found out the next day the party was on 14 mile rd and there is no such thing as 4 mile rd. for those of you who arent familiar with detroit, anything below 8 mile is the detroit everyone hears about, terrible area....and we were 4 white hillbilly lookin mother fuckers driving around back allies and shit all night in my 92 mustang gt...cant believe we made it out alive. man i fuckin miss drugs....


 lol, yah me too, i had a fucking blast in the 90's and in my 20's for sure... back when e pills were really good, expensive, but killer ime... i did a lot of drugs back then and had a lot of great memories from the time as well..
been clean from everything but bud now for 11 years come this may.. hard to believe it somedays...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah me too, i had a fucking blast in the 90's and in my 20's for sure... back when e pills were really good, expensive, but killer ime... i did a lot of drugs back then and had a lot of great memories from the time as well..
> been clean from everything but bud now for 11 years come this may.. hard to believe it somedays...


yeah man...when i started, rolls were 15-20 a pill but ALWAYS real. a few years later they were 5-15 a pill and 80% of the time they were fake. the last time i dropped, i bought 3 blue bruce lees and 2 brown butterflies. the butterflies went up my nose right away...and then every half hour or so after that i blew up one of the bruce lees....i had a body buzz for about an hour that night...so disappointing. so i said fuck it.

ive been clean from all drugs for almost 10 years....coke for almost 5...i just stick to my bud and soma (muscle relaxer) now....and the occasional percocet


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah man...when i started, rolls were 15-20 a pill but ALWAYS real. a few years later they were 5-15 a pill and 80% of the time they were fake. the last time i dropped, i bought 3 blue bruce lees and 2 brown butterflies. the butterflies went up my nose right away...and then every half hour or so after that i blew up one of the bruce lees....i had a body buzz for about an hour that night...so disappointing. so i said fuck it.
> 
> ive been clean from all drugs for almost 10 years....coke for almost 5...i just stick to my bud and soma (muscle relaxer) now....and the occasional percocet


 yah, i haven't touched any e in years, and always think of trying to get my hands on some, but then i'm always reading on here how shitty the e pills out there now adays are, and i say eff it, lol.. if i could get my hands on some quality molly or moon rocks or something along those lines, i'd be all over that, but i'm so out of the loop for that type of stuff anymore.. 

but hey, speaking of soma, has anyone on here grown out any of soma's gear?? i've been really looking at his nyd, but for some odd reason i don't hear much about soma's gear, good or bad..
the nyd, and the azure blue from dj short have really caught my eye as of late, but chrst, the dj short gear is like $150 per pack, and soma's is even more than that, and well, i just don't have stacks of paper atm for either of them... i found the nyd on ssc for not too much cash, so i'm really thinking of picking up a few of them if i hear some good reviews on his gear..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

We used to get k by the gallon. I never liked it. Only did it a few times. The first time I did it I was super young and at a dead show. I was in a tent that they were selling nitrous out of. I got all the balloons I wanted for free. And this super hot girlie kept putting bumps up to my nose. I did nitrous and k for like a half hour. Stumbled out of the tent towards my tent. Crawled most of the way. Next thing I know my crew is standing over me like how long have u been layed out? I was so freakin sun burnt. And my brain was cooked. I couldn't think straight or anything. Took five hits of L. Was able to think clearly again. Needless to say that was a very strange day.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey racer very glad to see u back around. Ive grown kahuna, reclining Buddha, Buddhas sister and Somango. His gear his great. Kahuna is one of my favs. All were very uniform. I was just telling my girl today that I'm gonna grab the kahuna and rockbud and few more of his after our next harvest. Seed boutique has his gear for the best prices I've seen. My boy grew out his NYC diesel I hated it. But he only popped like two beans. And actually I think it was shitty growing. I'm gonna buy some dj short f13 when I grab those too


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey racer very glad to see u back around. Ive grown kahuna, reclining Buddha, Buddhas sister and Somango. His gear his great. Kahuna is one of my favs. All were very uniform. I was just telling my girl today that I'm gonna grab the kahuna and rockbud and few more of his after our next harvest. Seed boutique has his gear for the best prices I've seen. My boy grew out his NYC diesel I hated it. But he only popped like two beans. And actually I think it was shitty growing. I'm gonna buy some dj short f13 when I grab those too


 thanks for the 411 karma, sucks about the nyd as that's the one i'm really interested in as i've been looking for a really nice diesel / sour diesel for sometime now..
i am growing some purple berry diesel from cannaventure atm, and have high hopes for it, but you never know and it's always nice to have a back up imo..
i've grown diesel from g13 labs in the past and it was super smoke, was really surprised by it honestly.. it wasn't the one that they're selling now called raw diesel, and not sure what it was called now, lol.. but it was rather nice from what i remember of it..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

a friend of mine grew some of soma's amethyst bud and lavender a while back, i liked it enough to buy some beans....got mine from ssc.

ive also heard good things of his amnesia haze.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Racer. How did that g13/hp turn out for u? That's one I've always wanted to try myself but never have


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Racer. How did that g13/hp turn out for u? That's one I've always wanted to try myself but never have


 omg, super frosty and a lovely taste all around.. not the biggest yielder for sure, but was very nice smoke for a head stash..

i'm growing some of dizzle's c99's atm, plus that chocolate rain x amnesia haze from sannies shop, the purple berry diesel's, a couple of grand daddy purps from connoisuer and a few clones of legion og that i picked up on a flip of rice and beans..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> a friend of mine grew some of soma's amethyst bud and lavender a while back, i liked it enough to buy some beans....got mine from ssc.
> 
> ive also heard good things of his amnesia haze.


 so have i cmt.. anc was on a week or two ago posting a few pix of his amnesia haze and he said it was hands down his favorite smoke to date...
i'm super excited about the ah x cr's i have going as the chocolate rains on their own are beyond bomb, and i'm a haze fan all around, so it really sounds like a winner to me.. we shall see soon enough though i'm sure.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

oh sweet, cant wait to see those gdp's. i was gonna grow my gdp out until i decided on my danny boy project.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

One of my boys raves about the amnesia haze. If those are in stock I'm gonna grab those too. I like the sounds of somas sogouda


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> oh sweet, cant wait to see those gdp's. i was gonna grow my gdp out until i decided on my danny boy project.


 yah, i'm beyond excited on the gdp's as well.. i've never even smoked gdp's, but have only heard good stuffs about it, kinda like blue dream, which is why i'm really thinking of picking up a pack of those azure haze from dj short..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> One of my boys raves about the amnesia haze. If those are in stock I'm gonna grab those too. I like the sounds of somas sogouda


 yah, everyone i talk to that has smoked it seems to simply love it... you should check out that freebie from sannies shop that i have instead of buying a pack of soma's ah, unless of course you really want the amnesia haze unmolested, but nothing beats free imo, and i don't see how adding chocolate rain to it is going to do anything but make it more killer..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

he. he. he.

i just put into dark & will harvest in 6 days... soma's personal cut of lavander x his amnesia haze daddy

low yield in bushy format. trying one more time with 3 tops.

but damn even TGA would beg for this.

connoiseur (spl) type shit fo real.

bunch of y'all passed on those shwaggy beans. too bad.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i'm beyond excited on the gdp's as well.. i've never even smoked gdp's, but have only heard good stuffs about it, kinda like blue dream, which is why i'm really thinking of picking up a pack of those azure haze from dj short..


Ive smoked GDP and its 9/10 in my book... i have some (GDPxhumbodt kush) x blue dream and so far they are slow vegrs compared to the grape gods and midnight kushs


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

all the chocolate rain crosses are bomb.

dna chocolope.
dj shorts cocoa kush.

problem where? with what?

proven daddy. his nut powder is the nug force on your chinny chin chin. 

trust this. shit made with that gear in my lab isnt even getting dished off.

wholesale... what i get for a zip... to sell what im cracking right now would be an insult.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> he. he. he.
> 
> i just put into dark & will harvest in 6 days... soma's personal cut of lavander x his amnesia haze daddy
> 
> ...


 so, do you think i should top my ah x cr's gud or let them run natural?? 

dizzle told me that i should top the c99's, so i'm gonna top them... aren't you running some c99's atm too gud?? how're they looking for you?? top them or not??


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

let em run.
super crop or pull down tops in the first few weeks to increase yield.

^ what i was told today.

depending on that you like & how you get down. the chocolate rain influenced cross should be quite yield-y. 

im switching up the chocolate mind melt with which im working. 
my current mom, sativa leaning, off to flower.

i selected a more indica leaning... choc rain type pheno. looking for plants that make 2 liter coke bottle stacked two high.

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

is that possible.

it is young skywalker.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

I got some eskos amnesia haze x g13 haze from somas elites. Can't wait to pop em. Menwhile, dpd x br are looking awesome. They look exactly like purple berry bx, the dark dark purple from the first calyx. The urkle x app and green crac x burger bud are looking great too. There's this male "urkleachia" I have my eye on but there tester beans so I wouldn't feel rite usin him for anything.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Racer I like the sound of seedisms diesel. And thanks for the heads up on sannies they have some stuff I want. Convient that I'm harvesting now too


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I got some eskos amnesia haze x g13 haze from somas elites. Can't wait to pop em. Menwhile, dpd x br are looking awesome. They look exactly like purple berry bx, the dark dark purple from the first calyx. The urkle x app and green crac x burger bud are looking great too. There's this male "urkleachia" I have my eye on but there tester beans so I wouldn't feel rite usin him for anything.


 i've been sitting on a pack of the br x dpd for like 2 years or so now, and for w/e reason i never get around to cracking them.. i just may have to give them a go soon..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

yes.

going right now i have c99 (pineapple pheno).

5 seedlings. transplanted today in fact. not ready to touch just yet.

training bra is still on.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes.
> 
> going right now i have c99 (pineapple pheno).
> 
> ...


 damn, looks like a photo copy of my grow gud, lol.. i popped 6 beans and got 5 seedlings, i think i may have knicked the one beans while i was opening it up though, so i put that on me and not asshole seed collective...
mine are probably about 3 weeks or so old now, but i only had them going under a few crappy weak cfl's for the first few weeks and only recently put them under my 400 watt mh about a week'ish ago or so..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

Racer are you following my dpd x br journal on netics? Just updated yesterday


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

here's my new score...

1) dj shorts f13 ...seeds made by e$ko from a large selection of short f13 seeds & f13 elite clone ...typical pheno to be found & a test batch pictured below

2) ak47 (serious seeds , their elite AK clone given to e$ko many years ago) x e$ko's old school shiva (made from very early sensi stock)

3) ak47 (same above) x chocolate rain (e$ko personal daddy mr. choc nut sauce)

im so lucky


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Racer are you following my dpd x br journal on netics? Just updated yesterday


 oh snap, no lw, didn't know you had one going. link please...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

im also getting a bunch of fat secret shit.

i'll need two testers in about 4 weeks. 

if u not known to gud... dont ask.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i've been sitting on a pack of the br x dpd for like 2 years or so now, and for w/e reason i never get around to cracking them.. i just may have to give them a go soon..


 i got a pack to been sittin for about a year , same thing lol .... im really digin this BR cross im growin now...has some sexy colors..should have solid pink/purp buds at harvest

Black Sour Bubble


id top the cindys if yur gonna run em with indicas....Highlanders Cave has some goin now, there topped , so you can see what they do.



gudkarma said:


> yes.
> 
> going right now i have c99 (pineapple pheno).
> 
> ...


 im glad so many peopel are growin this right now....sofar on this pheno its about a 7/10 female ratio , you guys should have about the same


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

e$ko got 16 of your beans.

he's happy. am i correct to note joey weed stock?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

kewl beans....yeah i got my F2 from Joey , he got his orig from hevs stairway back in the hay day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 22, 2012)

[h=2]




[/h]Let's go big blue NFC champs... Going to that super bowl again.. NYG baby lets GO!!!!!!​



*
*​


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Those were good games tonight. Super Bowl rematch!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

phil spector wants to party in nyc with a .45 , 2g of special k, and a blind hooker in the back of a dingy utility van.

go giants.

not.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 22, 2012)

http://cannetics.com/forum/showthread.php?5953-Boognish-Rieses-In-Last-Woods-Garden!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 22, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> a new drugs inc is on tonight...ketamine. should be interesting since i know nothing about ketamine.


my first experience with special k...
bought a gram from a DJ at a local club.. some dude that worked for a radio station that played mostly popular/r&b, hip hop music. 
just walked in the place, found the dude and $30 later I had a gram baggie. 
went to a party that was attended by a bunch of straight edge/hardcore/vegan dicks. this trend was semi-popular in the late 90's.
was bored as all hell at the party. bunch of dicks listening to earth crisis and vision of disorder. i really never understood how straightedge kids had fun (sXe=gay)
dumped the bag of powder on the table very indiscreetly and snorted the whole thing. everyone was giving me dirty looks.. people were pissed off. these were the kind of kids that would show up at rival punk shows and rip rival band members off stage and beat the shit out of them just because the smoke/drink/etc...
i was into industrial music, hard rock.. bands like nine inch nails, kmfdm, marilyn manson.. and i did quite my share of drugs back in the day. i was pale as a ghost, had piercings, wore black... often people would look at me and get the chills. for whatever reason, either fear or dis-interest the sXe kids never laid a hand on me or did a damn thing. could have been because I was pretty well known and had alot of friends. 
few minutes went by... nothing happened. didn't feel high at all from the powder. allthough i am pretty sure I took some pure DXM the same night. I remember saying to my one friend that had accompanied me to this party.. "I think I got ripped off.. this K is lame." all of a sudden.. "BOOM!" it kicked in. the walls and my entire surroundings looked like they were falling. I had this extreme falling sensation like I was dropped off a cliff and my body was accelerating at 100mph. I could hear this rushing noise.. Waaa waa waa waa waaaaa! I was really scared outta my mind. I don't remember how long this sensation landed. But when it was over I was on the floor and my bones were locked in whatever position I layed. I could not move. 

so that was K. never did that shit again. never will.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Those were good games tonight. Super Bowl rematch!


 man, i'm not a fan of football, but my ex gf loves new englad now for some gay ass reason, so i was fucking devastated when that douche bag baltimore kicker missed a fucking 32 yarder, wtf was that bs..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

racer wow you & i are kindred spirits.

we should hang.
not that we would. i would never suggest such a thing.

only in metaphorical sense might we "hang".
and discuss 10 or 12 strains in armshot.

you know puff, puff, pass.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> my first experience with special k...
> bought a gram from a DJ at a local club.. some dude that worked for a radio station that played mostly popular/r&b, hip hop music.
> just walked in the place, found the dude and $30 later I had a gram baggie.
> went to a party that was attended by a bunch of straight edge/hardcore/vegan dicks. this trend was semi-popular in the late 90's.
> ...


 damn batman, we must be about the same age as i remember that time period very well.. i was more into just the hardcore scene, and not so much of the straight edge thing too much.. used to see tons of shows up at city gardens in trenton, one of the most violent venues i've ever been to, lol...
it was funny though, pretty much at the time that city gardens had closed it's doors, most of the straight edge kids flocked over to the new and growing rave scene and we now popping more pills than a pez dispenser.. i thought it was hilarious at the time, and still kind of do..
i wonder how all of those assholes feel now with these big x's tatt'ed on the back of their hands every time they pick up and pound a few brewskies, lol...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> racer wow you & i are kindred spirits.
> 
> we should hang.
> not that we would. i would never suggest such a thing.
> ...


 lol, yah, it's crazy sometimes how close to some of the people i talk to online i really feel at times considering i've never met them or w/e, yet we've all had very similar experiences and all...
wouldn't really surprise me in the least to find out that i actually know one or two of you from past lives if we were ever to met in the real world..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah, it's crazy sometimes how close to some of the people i talk to online i really feel at times considering i've never met them or w/e, yet we've all had very similar experiences and all...
> wouldn't really surprise me in the least to find out that i actually know one or two of you from past lives if we were ever to met in the real world..


haha no doubt..sometimes that shit is uncanny lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha no doubt..sometimes that shit is uncanny lol


 well, i sure as shit wasn't talking about you dizzle, lol, i kid, i kid.... it really is uncanny sometimes, especially that shit batman skunk was just talking about...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Speaking of that. I put some ORGANIC shoreline aside in a jar for the Pepsi challenge. Shit just hit the jar and already smells radunkulous. Also set aside some a11 and AOS. Gonna have a good two month cure on. Pow powpoppowpowpow

Oh yeah and fuck straightedgers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> well, i sure as shit wasn't talking about you dizzle, lol, i kid, i kid.... it really is uncanny sometimes, especially that shit batman skunk was just talking about...


lol yeah nobody is like me LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

yes... my pepsi challange is down now.

coco 3.5 gallon. hand fed. imma let her go 9 full weeks. different strategy. i have one more imma do in skunkmunkie style.

his journal is like my nut budda arrousal. i never post. just lurk. 

im gutting this strain too. 
though i must say i LOVE this cut. again tga would love shoreline. 

i wish i had some pollen!!!!

but she cant bang me zips so she's a useless whore.

dicks or bust. 
and i aint gay.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 22, 2012)

all i know is karmas_a_bitch knows what batman knows what i know.

& dizzle might know cause he lives in the zone... i call the triangle of funk. 

racer knows what i know. jkan too he know what i know. maybe even cmt too.

holy shit nutz. all that dank in the same place. ahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahaha.

and and whiteberrywidow... man what a fucking uber fest? vaps shorting out. papers , none left wtf? pipes clogged with resin. damn. where's the lighter?

think logistics.

only the inner sanctum. inner. inner. meet in the middle. meet in a city.

and blast off. 

zoom. zoom. fuckers.

let's make it low budget happen. slacker stoner im not. but it can be done real economic.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> all i know is karmas_a_bitch knows what batman knows what i know.
> 
> & dizzle might know cause he lives in the zone... i call the triangle of funk.
> 
> ...


 i'd be down for something along those lines, but of course i've no friggin idea of what you're talking about, but that's nothing new, lol.. i kid, i kid..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

i never know whats goin on latley....all i do is eat space cookies anymore


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i never know whats goin on latley....all i do is eat space cookies anymore


 i'm torn between making another batch of brownies or making some qwiso or bho or something along those lines from my trim, popcorn nugs from my grows..
i've probably got more than enough to make both, but i'm a lazy prick, lol..

i also have a set of bubble bags, but the first and only time i tried making some bubble i got shit yield from it and it was a complete waste of time and trim..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i never know whats goin on latley....all i do is eat space cookies anymore


 I just ate my cat. the little fucker knocked a gram oh keif on the ground, so i ate him. plus, cats taste delicious?! chernobyl makes you think you are in korea, i promise.

i just fizzed on some green dolphins like last week. dub step show!!! fun shit. been years since i enjoyed some eazy e. gonna be years again.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

dam batman...pretty fuckin crazy.

just finished the ketamine drugs inc......all i can say is fuuuuuuck that shit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm torn between making another batch of brownies or making some qwiso or bho or something along those lines from my trim, popcorn nugs from my grows..
> i've probably got more than enough to make both, but i'm a lazy prick, lol..
> 
> i also have a set of bubble bags, but the first and only time i tried making some bubble i got shit yield from it and it was a complete waste of time and trim..


man i wish i had bubble bags , im not gonna make anymore BHO after i read Subs article...so bubb hash or cannabutter from now on....im diggin the medibles a lot latley. you should try dry ice kiefing...my buddy did it with one bubble bag and it was bomb



laxfiz said:


> I just ate my cat. the little fucker knocked a gram oh keif on the ground, so i ate him. plus, cats taste delicious?! chernobyl makes you think you are in korea, i promise.
> 
> i just fizzed on some green dolphins like last week. dub step show!!! fun shit. been years since i enjoyed some eazy e. gonna be years again.


cats suck , there shitty pets that way...thats all the greasy spoon chinese joints sell here, jus some domestic alley cat camoflaged as some battered item...tastey stuff tho


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 22, 2012)

When it warms up a lil I wouldn't mind a road trip 2 the center of the triangle. 
Garmin GPS, a couple mason jars, and a few Monster dranks and triangle of funk I'd drive to the fucking center. 

Went to hang up another yieldmaster reflector, drilled some holes in the ceiling beams, ran some chains, hung it and screwed in new bulb.. was happy as shit. Grabbed the lumatek ballast and noticed my cordset was the hydrofarm type, the yieldmaster was not. Fucking shit. So I guess I'll be driving to the hydrostore tomorrow on my lunchbreak to get an adapter. I have really been wanting to fill up some of these 240v plugs I have now. Could be using 50 amps of fun and I'm not even close.







POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lolz

Got cuts a rootin. I can't wait to see what my digs look like this time next year. The way I've been spending money on my grow I should be like Lorena Bobbitt choppin em in bulk. Space Princess yields real nice.
"TheNewGuy" Black Cherry plants and the Boognish Rising are gonna be bomb I bet. 

Sitting here typing this I hear a gunshot outside, sounds like on my block. Fucking retards kill themselves here. Good thing no one here knows of my grow or of me. No one here knows me. Not anymore. 



cmt1984 said:


> dam batman...pretty fuckin crazy.
> 
> just finished the ketamine drugs inc......all i can say is fuuuuuuck that shit.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 22, 2012)

TGA flowering journal, started today.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/505330-plushberry-ace-spades-cheese-quake.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 22, 2012)

batman your availability of power pisses me right the fuck off lol  

cool lax, ill stop by.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 23, 2012)

What's the lesson of the day kids? Only do bumps of ketamine!----- with tranquilizers, less is more!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

^ real wisdom right there


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

lol i thought the lesson was to stay the fuck away from that crazy shit...?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i thought the lesson was to stay the fuck away from that crazy shit...?


 party pooper, lol...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> party pooper, lol...


lmao.

i dont know...something about separating my brain from my body just doesnt appeal to me


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> What's the lesson of the day kids? Only do bumps of ketamine!----- with tranquilizers, less is more!


I did straight piles, or lines... Bumps didnt do much for me...
I also bangd it a few times...

Nd lemme tell you, if any of my fellow H-Train enthusiasts start playin the:
I wonder what would happen if i Bangd This Game?
Be very very cautious... 10cc tops first try.... (unless IM then go all out... I did 300cc's at once and said ByeBye to my existence for a lil while)
Its like an immediate K-Hole but you can still move it just takes forever for it too happen, and you cant feel shit....
So be sure to remain seated at all times, and keep your arms and legs inside the interstellar mind fuck....
Of course me takin K is like trying to take down a Bear, at the time i was ~320lb, ~6'6
Now im ~270, 6'5" lol... i shrunk...(fell off a catwalk)

Had a friend who dropped tabs into k then shot that....
Safe to say, hes one of three ppl i know that got sent to a mental hospital after doin hallucinogens...
I didnt call it 5x strength 'cid for nothin....


I got a friend who still sells it, skinny lil fuck but gets down hard...
probably does a few licks in a night....
But he calls it "Base K" and only sells the powda....



cmt1984 said:


> lmao.
> 
> i dont know...something about separating my brain from my body just doesnt appeal to me


LoL....
Nah, if you dont do alot, its like being drunk without having to drink....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

holy fuck! Grandaddy Purple Seeds is Ken Estes' company. i'll be snaggin a few of his strains when they drop...maybe even all of them.

ive been tryin to get a cut of ken's gdp for so long...cant wait to grab the beans 

copied from the tude...



> GrandDaddy Purple Seeds COMING SOON!
> 
> 
> Ken Estes, owner and founder of GrandDaddy Purple Seeds has been advocating for the legal use of Medical Marijuana for over 20 years. Over the years He has opened several Medical Marijuana cooperatives and has hybridized some of the best strains of marijuana available in collectives today.
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

That's good news there cmt.. The real deal huh


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL....
> Nah, if you dont do alot, its like being drunk without having to drink....


lol well obviously you dont know who you're talkin to here....i dont have the ability to do just a little bit of anything. anything worth doin is worth doin right...right? lol.

i do like the fact that its rare to die from a ketamine overdose though...but the long term effects are insanely scary.

this chick on the show took a shot of 100mg of k....is that a lot?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's good news there cmt.. The real deal huh


hell yeah man.

plus ken is a huge medical marijuana pioneer....and philanthropist....definitely the type of dude i wanna buy beans from.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol well obviously you dont know who you're talkin to here....i dont have the ability to do just a little bit of anything. anything worth doin is worth doin right...right? lol.
> 
> i do like the fact that its rare to die from a ketamine overdose though...but the long term effects are insanely scary.
> 
> this chick on the show took a shot of 100mg of k....is that a lot?


Was it IV or IM...
(in the vein or the muscle)

100mg in the Vein is alot.... enuff to knock a bitch out, and bring her over too Dizzles dungeon...
(unless she a fat hoe, but who wants carry a big 'ol fat chick)


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

jkhan u funny.

& reason #567 to only smoke herbals & hash & eat space cakes... or whatever floats your dank boat.

: recognize linval & his superb message :

[youtube]bNqwN9pMHGU[/youtube]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Was it IV or IM...
> (in the vein or the muscle)


she's been using for 8 years so i'd say she goes for the vein.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> she's been using for 8 years so i'd say she goes for the vein.


8 years, thats crazy....
Bitch is crazy... Plain Fact....
After just one night of doin it, i didnt feel right the next day....
After the second night, i felt like shit...

I did it just for the experience, its not a recreational high... (IV atleast)
And my boy had $50- licks, and i cant pass up a good bargain....LoL

Good looks on the GDP heads up... 
im actually rootin for it not to drop for a couple weeks...
Spread myself too thin on Bean $$'s...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> 8 years, thats crazy....
> Bitch is crazy... Plain Fact....
> After just one night of doin it, i didnt feel right the next day....
> After the second night, i felt like shit...
> ...


yeah man...and 8 years is how long she's been doin it everyday...who knows how long ago she first did it....she was a skinny chick too...actually, she was pretty hot. they didnt show her after she shot up so i didnt get to see how fucked up she got from the 100mg.

this one dude on there was tryin to k hole, he shot up twice, both looked to be a pile equal to a gram of blow....then he shot up a third time and they said he did double of what the first two shots were....dude was acting mentally retarded. he said he uses an eighth a day. fuckin nuts,


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah man...and 8 years is how long she's been doin it everyday...who knows how long ago she first did it....she was a skinny chick too...actually, she was pretty hot. they didnt show her after she shot up so i didnt get to see how fucked up she got from the 100mg.
> 
> this one dude on there was tryin to k hole, he shot up twice, both looked to be a pile equal to a gram of blow....then he shot up a third time and they said he did double of what the first two shots were....dude was acting mentally retarded. he said he uses an eighth a day. fuckin nuts,


Ive only shot it straight from the sealed Vial... Never from powder form...
From the vial you know exactly what your getting, 5mg/ml, 1ml = 1cc...
A pile of powder mixed with water, peeps got no idea....

And that was because i was too lazy and didnt feel like cooking it...LoL
(yes too lazy for a 3min. microwave)

But if i had the powda i would much rather use that, those fools is nuts....
I bet that bitch gets raped like non-stop, usin a drug that paralyzes ur body but keeps ur mind awake...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> holy fuck! Grandaddy Purple Seeds is Ken Estes' company. i'll be snaggin a few of his strains when they drop...maybe even all of them.
> 
> ive been tryin to get a cut of ken's gdp for so long...cant wait to grab the beans
> 
> copied from the tude...


I'm waiting for these and GSOG. The GDP is my favorite purple strain ever. I hope these are regs and then I can forget about my GDP S-1s. Also my GDP clone Im fairly positive it is actually lavender! That reason alone is why I buy seeds and said fuck clones!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

info on ken's strains.

http://granddaddypurp.com/medical-marijuana-strains/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

First class mail to UK:
Was... $00.98
Now... $1.05

Domestic First class:
Was... $00.44
Now... $00.45

Heads up if you mailin today.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 23, 2012)

That's so sick about ken at the tude.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> jkhan u funny.
> 
> & reason #567 to only smoke herbals & hash & eat space cakes... or whatever floats your dank boat.
> 
> ...


Yah, ive been eatin "Space Cakes" like a fiend this past week, or 2?? cant tell...
and also picked up my bottle of 8mg Suboxones a few days ago, to ensure a clean livin....
3 a day keeps the Junkie away....


Too bad im at work, I wanna Listen to that Vid...
(fukit i listend anyway... Love It.. You may like "Bargain Music"<--name of band)



TheLastWood said:


> That's so sick about ken at the tude.


100% agreed....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 23, 2012)

Heads up - Rare Dankness seeds and Mosca Cindy99 bx1 just went up yesterday on theseeddepot.com. 

I ordered a pack of Ghost Haze#1 and a pack of Cindy 99 as well. Looks like a relatively new seed bank out of the UK. I will let you all know how it goes...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

jkahn clear ur inbox.

*

i have a few kushes in seed : pakistani kush (world of seeds) , afghan kush (high quality seeds) , jackberry x ko kush , ko kush (sannie) , jedi kush (cali no nex) , and maybe one or two more. 

& there's a carmel kush early in veg.

so we'll see how she does. 
i think im the only one growing prof p right now.

mad shack (sannie & prof p collabo) is some super hazey, lemony, goodness. 
might have like 3 zips on cure. yummy!

maybe i need one of those dankhouse goodies. 

they sell that anywhere on the cheap?

who's still making citral beans?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> holy fuck! Grandaddy Purple Seeds is Ken Estes' company. i'll be snaggin a few of his strains when they drop...maybe even all of them.
> ive been tryin to get a cut of ken's gdp for so long...cant wait to grab the beans
> copied from the tude...


good looking out! thats another breeder/company i'm going to have to get my hands on


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

My RIU is fvcked again.... But managed to clear Inbox... Gotta put it on auto-delete.. so next time i get 30msg's in 48hrs i wont be blindsided with a full Box... Im fully loaded with P, just cant run em... Packed wit DankHouse, Alphakronik, Paradise, Nirvana, and Samsara.. Dankhouse is available through their site and CZ... Its http://dankhouseseeds.com/ No CC though.... CannaBioGen and ACE both have a Pakistani Chitral Kush... And USC from sannie has a Chitral cross...


----------



## tardis (Jan 23, 2012)

Am I the only one here with no desire to order Barneys Farm Liberty Haze? It wins cannabis cup and for the first year now that I know seed companies and seeds I know that there is no way barneys farm has something that I want to grow again. The strain has no appeal.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope no interest just to cookie cutter for me!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol barney.. A friend of mine grew out the violated kush it was good. But other than that I don't see myself buying anything on the list..
the tangerine dream is something I'll try but I don't know about the liberty haze.

Samething with greenhouse all the horror stories but I had great succes with the super lemon haze and the bubba kush even tho one hermied the bubba kush that is.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Violater kush used to be a staple in my garden for years! But it was lost in a cloning misshap  then i went to order it again
And it was discontinude and a fem version was in its place! So i passed on it! A buddy who loved it ordered the fem version!
Well i will cut to the chase every bean that poped was a hermie monster!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> jkahn clear ur inbox.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 cannabiogen has the orig Citrali , Beanhorder sells thier F2s


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Violater kush used to be a staple in my garden for years! But it was lost in a cloning misshap  then i went to order it again
> And it was discontinude and a fem version was in its place! So i passed on it! A buddy who loved it ordered the fem version!
> Well i will cut to the chase every bean that poped was a hermie monster!


Yikes!!!!!! Too much bullshit hermies.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

hey gud, doesn't dank house have their own site and forum?? i know they did awhile ago, pretty sure it should still be up, you can buy their gear straight from the site i do believe..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

http://dank-house.com/


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Heads up - Rare Dankness seeds and Mosca Cindy99 bx1 just went up yesterday on theseeddepot.com.
> 
> I ordered a pack of Ghost Haze#1 and a pack of Cindy 99 as well. Looks like a relatively new seed bank out of the UK. I will let you all know how it goes...


never heard of the seed depot before. just checked em out real quick, looks like they have some good breeders...didnt check prices though.

hope it goes well for ya...then i may make an order


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> How did the dirt look when u were done bluejeans? Did it look super healthy? What kinda dirt did u use?


It was reused potting soil with all the roots shaken out and yes, when I was done it was so healthy and lush looking. I was very excited about it. My girls seem to love it! The clones that went in yesterday grew several new sprouts overnight. Everybody looked good when I opened up the room this evening. Even though the older girls were already planted in FFOF, I top dressed them with about an inch of the left over mixture just before watering them. They seem pleased with the new flavors too. 

All in all, I am very jazzed about this soil mixture. I'm going to go the next step and move on to coco as soon as I'm ready to start my new seedings.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> It was reused potting soil with all the roots shaken out and yes, when I was done it was so healthy and lush looking. I was very excited about it. My girls seem to love it! The clones that went in yesterday grew several new sprouts overnight. Everybody looked good when I opened up the room this evening. Even though the older girls were already planted in FFOF, I top dressed them with about an inch of the left over mixture just before watering them. They seem pleased with the new flavors too.
> 
> All in all, I am very jazzed about this soil mixture. I'm going to go the next step and move on to coco as soon as I'm ready to start my new seedings.


What soil mix...
Super Soil??


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 23, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> It was reused potting soil with all the roots shaken out and yes, when I was done it was so healthy and lush looking. I was very excited about it. My girls seem to love it! The clones that went in yesterday grew several new sprouts overnight. Everybody looked good when I opened up the room this evening. Even though the older girls were already planted in FFOF, I top dressed them with about an inch of the left over mixture just before watering them. They seem pleased with the new flavors too.
> 
> All in all, I am very jazzed about this soil mixture. I'm going to go the next step and move on to coco as soon as I'm ready to start my new seedings.


You know, it was sort of "ethereal"... when I was mixing this stuff up, I had my little trowel but I tossed it aside and put both hands into the dirt and it all just felt _right_. I never could get a "feel" for my hydro. I did everything by the book and by the meter and I got good results, but I didn't feel it... I felt this... I think this is going to be awesome...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol Bluejeans. Be patient. I'm glad they look good after 24 hrs! Wait and see. Give it a few days. Lol. I'm very happy that you gave this a try. I don't see myself turning back. I would like to try this recipe next to Revs TLO soil recipe and Subcools supersoil. But I prefer to use coco cause u can reuse it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 23, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> You know, it was sort of "ethereal"... when I was mixing this stuff up, I had my little trowel but I tossed it aside and put both hands into the dirt and it all just felt _right_. I never could get a "feel" for my hydro. I did everything by the book and by the meter and I got good results, but I didn't feel it... I felt this... I think this is going to be awesome...


I feel..... Like u are very stoned.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

man, have you ever tried to help out a newbie who has no clue as to what they're doing, and they're asking some very basic questions and get nothing but attitude back for all of your efforts??
damn, that shit rubs me the wrong way, like if they knew so much, why are they asking the basic questions to begin with, lol.. w/e, just ranting i guess...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> You know, it was sort of "ethereal"... when I was mixing this stuff up, I had my little trowel but I tossed it aside and put both hands into the dirt and it all just felt _right_. I never could get a "feel" for my hydro. I did everything by the book and by the meter and I got good results, but I didn't feel it... I felt this... I think this is going to be awesome...


i completely understand, i love soil. mixin it up is one of my favorite parts of growing. 



racerboy71 said:


> man, have you ever tried to help out a newbie who has no clue as to what they're doing, and they're asking some very basic questions and get nothing but attitude back for all of your efforts??
> damn, that shit rubs me the wrong way, like if they knew so much, why are they asking the basic questions to begin with, lol.. w/e, just ranting i guess...


lol i know what you're talkin about. thats one of the many reasons i dont venture out into RIU land anymore. 

once a newb asked a question about germing seeds....and he must not have spoke english well cuz it was very hard to understand...i answered the question i thought he asked, then he got all pissy with me sayin i shouldnt waste his time and thats not the answer he was lookin for blah blah blah...like it was my fault he cant complete a proper sentence lol.


----------



## eyecandi (Jan 23, 2012)

lost a lot of good genetics recently, several elites were saved though + my collection of seeds and projects i've been working. 

from me: Durban Poison, pre98Bubba Kush, ChocolateChunk, Afgooey and Maui sativa moms hit with Corleone Kush and Herijuana pollen. also feminized the durban (she is a very unique/special cut) and used her pollen to hit the herijuana, afgooey and elli3. my Sweet Tarantula.

from friends: several TGA crosses (Qrazy Train/SpaceBomb/Chernobyl). Shamans Blue Kush (from Tahoe/N.Cal area??) and Chocolate Bubble (Chocolate Thai x Bubbleicious).

from breeders: Sannies' Seeds - Chocolate Rain, Kronocaine, NYCD x Kolossus, Killing Fields#7 x NYCD. 303 Seeds - RTD, Snow Goddess, Shooting Star. Mile High Seeds - Short Bus and Cataract Skunk. randoms: G13, Lemon Skunk, WWxBB, Fast Nevilles, La Blanca

was kinda fun going through the stashbox again, i've just been adding to it and forgot about some of these little gems. kinda tough deciding what to do next


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

puff
puff
pass


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

[youtube]OWl01JD-CtQ[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

damn that strawberry bubba kush from dank house looks very nice indeed, don't know how i have missed that one before.. the only thing i don't like about that site is they don't list the lineage of any of their strains.. kind of a bummer for sure..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey gud not sure if I ever mentioned it but I like those papers. 

Bluejeans I'm sure u know I was just razzin u a lil. No harm meant. I know exactly what you're sayin as well. And like I said if you like the results of 24 hrs just wait till three or four days goes by


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> damn that strawberry bubba kush from dank house looks very nice indeed, don't know how i have missed that one before.. the only thing i don't like about that site is they don't list the lineage of any of their strains.. kind of a bummer for sure..


yeah they have some good lookin crosses on his site.

they have the lineage....strawberry bubba is pre98 bubba x strawberry alien kush.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah they have some good lookin crosses on his site.
> 
> they have the lineage....strawberry bubba is pre98 bubba x strawberry alien kush.


 hmmm, didn't see that cmt, ty..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

love those strawberry alien chem (whatever) crosses.

AGREE+ racer ...50 euro & i dont get to know much. 

some data looks a little ...shall we say ...sparse on that website. 

price is clear for sure 
fiddy 

skunkie does give them a thumbs-up & i want to grab a super fat kush or two.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

hey cmt, maybe you know, i was looking at the freebies, and it says sign in to add to your cart, i signed in as i registered over there months ago pretty much when they first opened..
it let me add them to my cart, does this mean i could get a free pack of beans and not have to buy anything at all?? seems a bit odd to me and too good to be true, so i'm sure i'm over looking something, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> love those strawberry alien chem (whatever) crosses.
> 
> AGREE+ racer ...50 euro & i dont get to know much.
> 
> ...


 i did find the lineage this time around, not sure how i missed it the first time.. but yah, not the most descriptive of sites for sure, lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

I find theres better info on cz then that site


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah i'm not sure on the freebies...maybe you get to choose which pack you want with your order...?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

i don't think it works the way i was hoping, lol, i added the freebies to my basket, but then it still says my basket is empty..
oh well, so much for wishful thinking...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i'm not sure on the freebies...maybe you get to choose which pack you want with your order...?


 yah, that's probably all it is, was just odd the way it was worded and what not..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Last cz order i did for dank house i got fire og anybody got info on those?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

lmao well i knew that wouldnt work.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

no but i'd love to see hellraizer blast those off ...do it.

time to :

get crackin!

ha!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao well i knew that wouldnt work.


 yah, i kinda did too, but it didn't hurt to try i guess, what did i have to lose really, lol.. the way my luck has been running, there's not shit free coming my way, lol.
oh well, if it weren't for bad luck, i'd have none at all..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

what's the concensus on the best yielding kush & by whom?

(mostly indica at minimum)


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

just ran down and chopped a sample bud from my cali con pre98 bubba fem, its at 9 weeks...and no surprise, i found some nanners. its pretty much ready to come down anyway so i'll cut her tomorrow.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

the best yielder i've had so far was dr greenthumbs ghost cut, about 3 zips under a 250 hps along with a few other girls.. good yielder, and probably around my number 2 smoke or so thus far.. really good stuff, but i know a lot of peps knock on the good dr, but that shit was legit.. incredible smell and flavor, just an all around winner in my book..

cali con's pre98 has to be the worst of the lot followed closely behind by their larry.. both were nice smokes, i liked the bubba much more so, but damn did those fuckers not put out for me at all..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> just ran down and chopped a sample bud from my cali con pre98 bubba fem, its at 9 weeks...and no surprise, i found some nanners. its pretty much ready to come down anyway so i'll cut her tomorrow.


 damm. i must have gotten really lucky cmt, mine was all girl all the way to almost ten weeks of flower.. how did it smoke, or haven't you sampled her yet??
how was the yield on yours cmt?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Last cz order i did for dank house i got fire og anybody got info on those?


I have one female in my garden that is about a 7-10 days from being done. I will try and get a couple pics tomorrow. They are f2's and the one I have looks and smells really nice


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

havent smoked it yet, just chopped the sample bud a few minutes ago. definitely not gonna yield shit...i average 2 oz per plant, i'll be lucky to pull 3/4 of an oz off the pre98...i'll be tradin the rest of those beans away. its purpling up and lookin frosty so the smoke should be alright, like street mids at best. definitely not worth growing.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

oh yeah and while i was down there, i also noticed the strawberry alien kush and green python are female....the green queen x querkle lady in my avatar is revegging nicely and one of the 3 other GQ x querkle plants is showing her pistils.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> havent smoked it yet, just chopped the sample bud a few minutes ago. definitely not gonna yield shit...i average 2 oz per plant, i'll be lucky to pull 3/4 of an oz off the pre98...i'll be tradin the rest of those beans away. its purpling up and lookin frosty so the smoke should be alright, like street mids at best. definitely not worth growing.


 i liked the smoke of mine, but yah, it's definitely a waste of space in my garden too as i got about the same yield you did cmt, which makes me feel much better, lol... hate to put in all that time and only get so lil back no matter how good or bad the smoke is..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 23, 2012)

yum yum. cz freebies snowdawg x querkle. (sry if its reposted info)

lovely mail today:
alienfire and east coast aliendawg
other freebies: deepbubba x sunsour, and orange skunk(agent orange x metro x ss).

just put 2 'ecad' in paper towels.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i liked the smoke of mine, but yah, it's definitely a waste of space in my garden too as i got about the same yield you did cmt, which makes me feel much better, lol... hate to put in all that time and only get so lil back no matter how good or bad the smoke is..


for real man...all that time for about 5-7 days worth of smoke...bullshit lol.

and i lusted over gettin that strain for so long...fuck me...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 23, 2012)

i'll tell you what... on the cheap... and considering the super fat nugz you'll get in the end... plus they actually have customer service :

sweet seeds 
gets my whole hearted love.

double white is a beast. 
make your jars full. make your head numb. make real commercial potential in the right hands.

buy with confidence ^ these cheapy sweet beans in the same way you should avoid cali connex.

proof is in the pudding. 

i have tahoe on my desk. now.
double white. now.

my tahoe is DANK. taste is WACK. yield is 3x WIC wick WACK.

double white. like a skunk shot a stink load in your mouth. high i already mentioned... its insulting.

$20 someodd bucks to $100 for beans. fems for fems.

outdoor, double white would take over the world.

gonna run the "green poison" real soon. legit 7 weeker with above average yield.

on false logics site has a sweet seed section where there is a really good journal. im sold. cant wait to try it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 23, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> yum yum. cz freebies snowdawg x querkle. (sry if its reposted info)
> 
> lovely mail today:
> alienfire and east coast aliendawg
> ...


Nice I should be gettin a cz order any day. 
Hey lax why'd u take that funny as shit down from your thread?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice I should be gettin a cz order any day.
> Hey lax why'd u take that funny as shit down from your thread?


i thought i was mean? lol. i should go get it back up. I dont even remember what i said, i was pretty wrecked this morning from two brownies last night. I thought I might take it easy in my flowering journal. donno why. if there are more like that, and im sure there will be, Ill do my best to flip shit.

everyone in here somewhat understands my personality, people outside this thread don't. Im fucking joking all the time. most people take it seriously and get all butt hurt.
the only thing im serious about is burying hookers and that I think/KNOW swerve is a big fucking pile of elephant shit.

does dankhouse always come with more then 10 seeds? i got 12.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Last cz order i did for dank house i got fire og anybody got info on those?


Its Raskals OG F2's from CaliConn.. Fire OG DOM or some shit...



racerboy71 said:


> damn that strawberry bubba kush from dank house looks very nice indeed, don't know how i have missed that one before.. the only thing i don't like about that site is they don't list the lineage of any of their strains.. kind of a bummer for sure..


The StrawberryBubbaKush is Pre 98 x SAK...

Im waitin on a pack of those and the BlockHead Kush (Blockhead x SAK) from DHS from that Name The Strain contest.... Looking forward to those 2...


----------



## blissfest (Jan 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> the best yielder i've had so far was dr greenthumbs ghost cut, about 3 zips under a 250 hps along with a few other girls.. good yielder, and probably around my number 2 smoke or so thus far.. really good stuff, but i know a lot of peps knock on the good dr, but that shit was legit.. incredible smell and flavor, just an all around winner in my book..
> 
> cali con's pre98 has to be the worst of the lot followed closely behind by their larry.. both were nice smokes, i liked the bubba much more so, but damn did those fuckers not put out for me at all..



Nice!! I have 11 of Doc's ghost OG gettin big in my veg room right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2012)

Those raskel fire og f2s any good or are they the fire og im hearing that are hermie monsters


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Those raskel fire og f2s any good or are they the fire og im hearing that are hermie monsters


I think the Hermies you speak of are OGRaaskals - White Fire fems....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Those raskel fire og f2s any good or are they the fire og im hearing that are hermie monsters


That fire og from dhs freebies is fire!!!!!! I lOved it I rate that one of the best og behind Tahoe. 

@ racer - Larry og wasn't a good yielder for you? I had no problem getting that thing to pull a oz with no. Veg from clone. When I did veg it I got a easy 2 zips with like 7 other plants under a 400 hps. I liked the Larry alot that I went and got another pack. Pre98 is a low yielder but the smoke is ko bye bye! 

Im hoping next time I run the Larry I get some killer phenos.. I've seen some pretty good Larry's and the one I had was some fire that I had it for a year plus in my garden and made 3 crosses with it.


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow!!! 7 plants under 400hps.And here I thought 4 under 600hps was to much....lol


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 24, 2012)

you can run up to around 25 in SOG under a 400, ive done it 4x4 ft tent, 5x5 pots...and pull 400grams or more. or 1 plant and 400 grams or more. or 6plants, or 15plants. doesn't really matter. 

all about maximizing grow space, with whatever method you choose.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your bubbas. Guess I'm glad I waited for reg bubbas that never dropped. Bubb is supposed to be hands down one of the best in the world.it still a kush so won't yield like a skunk. -------------- if it makes you feel better I've killed and scoured the last of cali conn from my garden. 14 seeds and no female. Meanwhile I get 5/5 on plush x sour bubble reg seeds, 4/4 romulan, 1/1 jaffa cake female etc etc. And not even any of the males were that nice.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 24, 2012)

Lax fuck dem sissies. If they can't take the heat tell em to get out the kitchen and not to trip on the dead hookers on the way out


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

man are you ever gonna laugh at me gud... i had to go to the meth clinic today, so last night when i went to bed, i put two heat pads into my whizzinator and timed an hour, the amount of time it would take me after getting dressed and all to get to the clinic, to see what the temps would look like on it..
hour came and went, and it was no where near warm enough like that, so i moved the heating pads around some, and put the whole thing under my spare pillow to keep it warm. 
woke up this morning, checked on it and it was super warm, so warm in fact that the heating pads had fucked up the piss bag and either melted it completely or just enough to fuck up the seams, and when i picked the damn thing up, i had fake piss all over me.. what a way to start my fucking day, lol...
then i was all nervous that i was going to be on the ua list today, would have been just my luck, lol.. stressed out all the way there, got there, and thank fucking god, i wasn't on the list today, lol.. man, i can't believe i got so lucky... gotta look at the thing when i get around to it and see if i can find and fix the leak or not, but just in case i can't, i just ordered a new one anyhoo's.....

just thought you'd all enjoy my tales of woo, lol..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> man are you ever gonna laugh at me gud... i had to go to the meth clinic today, so last night when i went to bed, i put two heat pads into my whizzinator and timed an hour, the amount of time it would take me after getting dressed and all to get to the clinic, to see what the temps would look like on it..
> hour came and went, and it was no where near warm enough like that, so i moved the heating pads around some, and put the whole thing under my spare pillow to keep it warm.
> woke up this morning, checked on it and it was super warm, so warm in fact that the heating pads had fucked up the piss bag and either melted it completely or just enough to fuck up the seams, and when i picked the damn thing up, i had fake piss all over me.. what a way to start my fucking day, lol...
> then i was all nervous that i was going to be on the ua list today, would have been just my luck, lol.. stressed out all the way there, got there, and thank fucking god, i wasn't on the list today, lol.. man, i can't believe i got so lucky... gotta look at the thing when i get around to it and see if i can find and fix the leak or not, but just in case i can't, i just ordered a new one anyhoo's.....
> ...


If you want you can prime it with some hot water....
Or let it soak in hot water before you leave...
Bsides that..

LoL....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> If you want you can prime it with some hot water....
> Or let it soak in hot water before you leave...
> Bsides that..
> 
> LoL....


 yah, i thought of the hot water, i'll probably do that next time, lol.. what a fucking mess, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> man are you ever gonna laugh at me gud... i had to go to the meth clinic today, so last night when i went to bed, i put two heat pads into my whizzinator and timed an hour, the amount of time it would take me after getting dressed and all to get to the clinic, to see what the temps would look like on it..
> hour came and went, and it was no where near warm enough like that, so i moved the heating pads around some, and put the whole thing under my spare pillow to keep it warm.
> woke up this morning, checked on it and it was super warm, so warm in fact that the heating pads had fucked up the piss bag and either melted it completely or just enough to fuck up the seams, and when i picked the damn thing up, i had fake piss all over me.. what a way to start my fucking day, lol...
> then i was all nervous that i was going to be on the ua list today, would have been just my luck, lol.. stressed out all the way there, got there, and thank fucking god, i wasn't on the list today, lol.. man, i can't believe i got so lucky... gotta look at the thing when i get around to it and see if i can find and fix the leak or not, but just in case i can't, i just ordered a new one anyhoo's.....
> ...



hahahahhahhaha
hahahahahahhah
hahahahahhahah
hahahahhahahha
hahhahahahahha
hahahahhahahaa

fuck 9:30 and i just spit coffee all over my laptop.

lol!

*

if i had the power, i'd stand before congress right now & relate your story as another reason why herb needs off the schedule 1 list?

good ladies & gentlemen of the US congress, 

is it just ? is it standard course of action? is it rational? ...for a man to sleep with a fake dick only to wake up covered in synthetic urnine?

why (dramatic pause) must good citizens all over the USA hide their plastic "junk" under their pillows only to continue to live in thc shame?

is justice a piss in a cup away?
is a plastic penis good for anything other than foiling a robbery?

can hand warmers & piss co-exist equally without reservation in todays political climate?

these tough questions i ask before congress tonight in hope that people like racerboy can live a life free from urine persecution.

good day.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 24, 2012)

i ever mention the time my boy did two bong hits back to back & suck down a ballon of nitrous immediately after ... and then shit himself on the spot?

or was that me 

hahahhahahhahahahahhahaha

see there's more embarassing shit (punn intended) to go round.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

i was living with this other recovering addict and his like idk 13 year old or so nephew who wasn't the brightest spoon in the drawer so to speak..

so one day all bored i came up with this.. i told him this...

you know it's physically impossible to piss yourself if you try right?? yah, your mind won't let you do it.. see, and i stood up and pretended to try and piss myself.. of course i didn't...
dude then stood up and tried it believing watt i had told him.. all of a sudden his pants got all went and i see a puddle forming on the floor.. i've never laughed harder in my life that i can remember..
fucking classic.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i was living with this other recovering addict and his like idk 13 year old or so nephew who wasn't the brightest spoon in the drawer so to speak..
> 
> so one day all bored i came up with this.. i told him this...
> 
> ...


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have a friend i think i could do that to, cant wait to see him lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i have a friend i think i could do that to, cant wait to see him lol.


 lol, i knew the kid wasn't really the smartest thing out there, but i never thought that he would fall for that line of horse shit that i fed him, lol.. it was hard for me even not to piss myself on purpose showing him it couldn't be done, lol..
but yah, dude bought it hook line and sinker, really was fucking funny, and i'm sure he felt like a real tool bag when he did indeed piss himself..

yah, yah, i know, i'm evil, but that shit was fucking funny...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jan 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> two bong hits back to back & suck down a ballon of nitrous immediately after


That's actually a pretty fun combo right there! Back when I was just out of high school I believe I had this friend and the bank was stupid enough to send her a box of checks. Well with money she didn't have we'd all pile into my car and go to this pompous culinary store downtown. She's go in there and buy _boxes_, I mean like $100 worth at a time of those ISI cartridges. I had a really nice whipped cream dispenser and we'd load that bitch up and go for broke. Puffin on some dank and doing the nitrous sent you up to the stratosphere for a minute.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 24, 2012)

Some of you guys sure do have some nice genetics


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

lol yeah my buddy is the most gullible fucker around...and since i'm so sick, and in and out of hospitals and shit all the time he knows i know my shit about human anatomy and shit like that....so i'm pretty confident he'll believe me lol.

nothin evil about that racer, its pure funny lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah my buddy is the most gullible fucker around...and since i'm so sick, and in and out of hospitals and shit all the time he knows i know my shit about human anatomy and shit like that....so i'm pretty confident he'll believe me lol.
> 
> nothin evil about that racer, its pure funny lol.


 if you do it cmt, you've got to tape that shit.. i did it back in like 2000 or so when cell phones were just really coming around, and not everyone had a video camera in their pocket, otherwise that shit would have been plastered all over youtube, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

lol i think me holdin my phone up video taping him may give it away.

do you watch Impractical Jokers?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i think me holdin my phone up video taping him may give it away.
> 
> do you watch Impractical Jokers?


 lol, well, i'd think that you'd be a lil slicker about video taping him, lol..


nah, never saw that shit before, but i watch a lot of ridiculisness on mtv..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

oh well, i'm running to this new hydro store i found out about, anyone need anything while i'm there??


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, well, i'd think that you'd be a lil slicker about video taping him, lol..
> 
> 
> nah, never saw that shit before, but i watch a lot of ridiculisness on mtv..


the flash on my stupid phone cant be turned off...i guess if i could turn it off then i could stealth tape him...

oh man, you should check it out. 4 friends go out in to the public, and setup pranks to fuck with strangers and each other....e.g. they were working at white castle, one dude was up workin the register and the other 3 guys were in the back watchin him on a monitor...the dude workin the register has an earpiece and has to say whatever the other 3 tell him to. they told the dude to scream when he repeated the customers order back to them and shit like that, it was hilarious. another time they were on the beach, giving out free sun tan lotion, the object of the game was to get a whole bottle of lotion rubbed on someone or they lost the bet...they were completely covering people in lotion, it was some funny shit.

i think its on trutv.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2012)

that sucks, i don't think i get tru tv...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 24, 2012)

what store?

PM me the location.


----------



## hempstead (Jan 24, 2012)

Popping in to say hello.
Hello.

44 pages I have to read. lol

Bud Porn

RKS.
Sweet and not very skunky but smells nice.


Super Lemon Haze.
2nd time and it is even more crystally this time.


Both organic in Subs Super Soil.


Running a test grow for Gage Green and not enough space to run em all organic so I got some Jack's Classic.
Anyone use Jack's and have some pointers for me?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 24, 2012)

LoL....
I was just gettin Breakfast at a deli while the bank across the street was getting robbed...(tru story)
If i only had a Fake dick i could of stopped them....

Yo Racer heres a link for the Impractical Joker show.... All Eps...
http://watchseries.eu/serie/impractical_jokers


I think we all got one of those Idiotic, Gullable motherfckers....
Hes one of those dude you never want the cops to to talk to, cuz hell just tell them errythin without knowin it...
One time he told the cops we had stuff, and were going to do stuff.. That didnt exist and wasnt going to happen...

When i asked him why he told the cops that we had Tree on us, he was like:
Well we have 3 dutch's...



Wheres the new store...
I should be in Avenel on friday, Im already in the Dirty might as well check it out....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 24, 2012)

are there any breeder loyalties in this thread? anyone that can REP a breeder or two? I'm expanding my "Armageddon Seed collection" and need some new breeders to throw in.
So far I have the following 
TGA-ALL Gear...well most missing 3
THSEEDS
Reserva Privada
DNA
Delicious seeds
Pyramid Seeds
Dinafem 
Mr.Nice Seeds
and 
Cannaventure 

If anyone wants to chime in it be helpful


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> are there any breeder loyalties in this thread? anyone that can REP a breeder or two? I'm expanding my "Armageddon Seed collection" and need some new breeders to throw in.
> So far I have the following
> TGA-ALL Gear...well most missing 3
> THSEEDS
> ...


[email protected] from SannieShop...
CannaCopia
GageGreenGenetics


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm lovin KOS. About to pick up everything they have available at the moment.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 24, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm lovin KOS. About to pick up everything they have available at the moment.


Yah KOS is great...
BR'47 comin... AwwwwwwwYeah

and SFS just put up cheesey jones & Blazin Blues $60- special.... (5 fems of each strain)


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 24, 2012)

GK
I just grew two Sannies KO Kush. One leaned twords herijuana with rock hard buds. The other has hard buds and leaves turned purple. Three week veg and just over 8 weeks for the heri pheno. Jar only filled about halfway and I was disappointed till I Weighed it. Almost three full OZ's.
The other took a week longer and is not dry enough to weigh but I am real happy with that yeild.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> Wow!!! 7 plants under 400hps.And here I thought 4 under 600hps was to much....lol


Right now I'm vegging like 20 plants under a 400mh lol.. Hopefully I can start ridding some males I'm not thinking of pollen chucking this time around.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

hempstead said:


> Popping in to say hello.
> Hello.
> 
> 44 pages I have to read. lol
> ...


Jacks is good.. I done gave my plants the whole measuring cup they give u to a gallon of water with no burns or anything


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow lots of genetics I've never even really seen in person.. GageGreenGenetics is on Attitude if I'm not mistaken.. have to give them a look see


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't want anything to do with a sketchy grower!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey hempstead look up a kat called stoneyluv he uses jacks on all his stuff exsclusive! Il look up a link for yah

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/408624-thursday-night-chop-down.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't want anything to do with a sketchy grower!


most don't  until they see the sketchy is because I'm an artist... use to own a toy company called SadToys... LOL guess you could say the same for that name too..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> most don't  until they see the sketchy is because I'm an artist... use to own a toy company called SadToys... LOL guess you could say the same for that name too..





Very nice Sketchy.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking good sketchy but that last pic looks kind of sketchy lol jk!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 24, 2012)

you knocking my UbEr close up attempt haha.. Iphone with magnifying glass in front of the lens.. probably not the best results


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah KOS is great...
> BR'47 comin... AwwwwwwwYeah
> 
> and SFS just put up cheesey jones & Blazin Blues $60- special.... (5 fems of each strain)


I grabbed some cbr1947. Bout to place my order for all their gear as soon as my last order arrives.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 24, 2012)

So GGG testers.

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=729
^^when is this dropping so I can get some Blackberry pie genetics.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 24, 2012)

tardis said:


> Am I the only one here with no desire to order Barneys Farm Liberty Haze? It wins cannabis cup and for the first year now that I know seed companies and seeds I know that there is no way barneys farm has something that I want to grow again. The strain has no appeal.


 you and me both brother



Bluejeans said:


> You know, it was sort of "ethereal"... when I was mixing this stuff up, I had my little trowel but I tossed it aside and put both hands into the dirt and it all just felt _right_. I never could get a "feel" for my hydro. I did everything by the book and by the meter and I got good results, but I didn't feel it... I felt this... I think this is going to be awesome...


 i completely feel you on that BJeans! my buddy has been trying to get me to go over to the darkside (hydro ) for a while now, but i just keep telling him that i have entirely too much fun playing in the dirt! i love mixing up new batches of soil and running my hands through it and getting a "feel" for it! <3 da dirt!



racerboy71 said:


> man, have you ever tried to help out a newbie who has no clue as to what they're doing, and they're asking some very basic questions and get nothing but attitude back for all of your efforts??
> damn, that shit rubs me the wrong way, like if they knew so much, why are they asking the basic questions to begin with, lol.. w/e, just ranting i guess...


i love to help people when i can, until they get like that. personally once a person gets rude with me for trying to help them, or pulls out their know-it-all helmet, i just stop trying to help them. i mean its gonna be their loss, it's not like it was you (or me) that was asking for the help in the first place


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 24, 2012)

man... side track :

i just wanna say if you ever get a chance to own a home, whatever you do, DO NOT get a mortgage with wells f*rgo.

be careful. 
cause snakes are in the grass & under your feet.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> man... side track :
> 
> i just wanna say if you ever get a chance to own a home, whatever you do, DO NOT get a mortgage with wells f*rgo.
> 
> ...



So true my friend.I got lucky and paid mine off a couple of years ago.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> man... side track :
> 
> i just wanna say if you ever get a chance to own a home, whatever you do, DO NOT get a mortgage with wells f*rgo.
> 
> ...


Fuck Wells F*rgo! to death


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 24, 2012)

bro! tell me about it.

they send me a notice i paid all but a couple hundered all caught up. 
huge blessing mostly from cool peeps that post right here!
shit im happy like a lark. la de da la la la.

now, shooting me down & out of my purple haze, they claim i owe them stacks!!!

...as they "applied" my $money here & there & over there.

what?

sick. i wish them dead.

lets say i install siding & i give u a bid for $2000. & u pay a $1000 deposit. 
next day i tell you ... that deposit was only $500.
ow that other $500, i say like a snake, that's for my employees paycheck & you still owe me $500 before i start work.

what do you say to the siding guy?

same thing i do.

fuck off. fix my siding. or imma kick some ass.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bro! tell me about it.
> 
> they send me a notice i paid all but a couple hundered all caught up.
> huge blessing mostly from cool peeps that post right here!
> ...


Tell him you will contact the attorney general's office, the bbb, and your lawyer.  I've learned you can only play hardball with the corporations. Most places I deal with seem to shit their pants when I bring up BBB or the Attorney General. I've never had to pay a cancelation fee....ever! Even Dish, and trust me I've had some of the worst money problems with W.F.
I hate snakes, makes me wanna get my gun and a machete.


----------



## taaldow (Jan 24, 2012)

what up with this at cz Your usergroup does not have permission to access this category. Now might be a good time to purchase a paid membership so that you can access new categories!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 24, 2012)

just introduced to my flowering room. Some in GH coco, and the rest in Promix. All potted in Root Pots. This will be my first run with coco. I have them set up on a drain table.

Deadhead OG - first time growing
C-99 bx1 - 2 pheno types - first time growing
OG18xSkunk - first time growing
Grape God - round 2, round 1 finishing up.
Jack Frost
GDP(clone) - I think it's lavender 
white grape from seed
poison og from seed


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2012)

just got some CH9 seeds: Jack and Humboldt. anybody have any advice on CH9?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> just introduced to my flowering room. Some in GH coco, and the rest in Promix. All potted in Root Pots. This will be my first run with coco. I have them set up on a drain table.
> 
> Deadhead OG - first time growing
> C-99 bx1 - 2 pheno types - first time growing
> ...


grape god is great or atleast what I had. The nugs were realy dark purple almost black and out of 2oz I got about 16 seeds out of it so I guess it hermied and i didn't notice it, hahaha.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i was living with this other recovering addict and his like idk 13 year old or so nephew who wasn't the brightest spoon in the drawer so to speak..so one day all bored i came up with this.. i told him this...
> you know it's physically impossible to piss yourself if you try right?? yah, your mind won't let you do it.. see, and i stood up and pretended to try and piss myself.. of course i didn't...
> dude then stood up and tried it believing watt i had told him.. all of a sudden his pants got all went and i see a puddle forming on the floor.. i've never laughed harder in my life that i can remember..
> fucking classic.


 i f'ing love you RB - best story ever. gonna have to try it out on a few less than genius people i know, lol 



cmt1984 said:


> lol i think me holdin my phone up video taping him may give it away.
> do you watch Impractical Jokers?


get a buddy to hide in the bushes with the cam 



SketchyGrower said:


> are there any breeder loyalties in this thread? anyone that can REP a breeder or two? I'm expanding my "Armageddon Seed collection" and need some new breeders to throw in.
> So far I have the following
> TGA-ALL Gear...well most missing 3
> THSEEDS
> ...


Bodhi, Gage Green, DJ Short, Mosca


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> just got some CH9 seeds: Jack and Humboldt. anybody have any advice on CH9?


I grew humboldt once a couple years ago... It grows like a haze hybrid. let it go 10 weeks fasho


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> grape god is great or atleast what I had. The nugs were realy dark purple almost black and out of 2oz I got about 16 seeds out of it so I guess it hermied and i didn't notice it, hahaha.


I think I need to keep hunting....this pheno blows....it's avg at best although a good yielder, oh and it's all green, no purple anywhere.. I still have a whole pack and some extras, but now it's on hold with all this GGG atm.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 24, 2012)

I also just got some snow white and aurora indica in the mail just have to go pic it up


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Those raskel fire og f2s any good or are they the fire og im hearing that are hermie monsters


you know im growing out raskals og fire (cut) right now, not too impressed. i hear it yields real low. beginning to wonder if it's footprint under the light is a waste of space. from all the research ive done it doen't look like a "grail" or anything. most people gave it an 8 out of 10 with all factors considered. i've never grown much kush. i grew a purple kush x blue moonshine hybrid from bodhi once, it was nice. i guess only time will tell. 

supernatural's "deep kush" was pretty good. [deep purple x pre98 bubba]. to be honest tho, im more into the strains that inspire creativity and make me wanna do something. the last time i smoked "deep kush" i passed out in my car. knocked me the fuck out.

i do have these Tahoe OG F2s from a respected grower named "A.M." from another community. i think i might pop a couple of those.

ohh and CMT is youre reading this the hillbilly beanery qleaner f2s are great! i have a female and i also gave one to my father. germ'd two seeds, got 2 gals. both look fantastic.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 24, 2012)

so GGG guys..

i was just reading about Inferno Haze, and it just gave me an e-boner. any word on when or if this will be available online?

<3


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 24, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> just introduced to my flowering room. Some in GH coco, and the rest in Promix. All potted in Root Pots. This will be my first run with coco. I have them set up on a drain table.
> 
> Deadhead OG - first time growing
> C-99 bx1 - 2 pheno types - first time growing
> ...


ChronicClouds great lineup!
really looks like a selection i would make. lot of flavor and variety there. i was really interested in the whitegrape's and the poison OG. hope you post photos.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 24, 2012)

JCashman said:


> so GGG guys..
> 
> i was just reading about Inferno Haze, and it just gave me an e-boner. any word on when or if this will be available online?
> 
> <3


its in testing still...  they are just teasing us with pics and descriptions. someone in this thread is testing it. almost 100% sure. just forgot who.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 24, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> its in testing still...  they are just teasing us with pics and descriptions. someone in this thread is testing it. almost 100% sure. just forgot who.


oh god thats a horrible thing to do. Inferno Haze aka Viagra for cannabis loves 

at least that means i didn't miss it though


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yep the Inferno Haze is being tested By SkunkMunkie! and a few others you can always register at the GageGreen . org Forum there you will see all the testing strains that are being done its a pretty cool forum its very nice and Respected!! if yall get a chance stop by check out the work !!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

I am testing inferno haze f2s and skunk is testing lambsbread x inferno haze I believe. They won't be ready for at least 3-4 more months of testing goes good.. But so far the germ rate for me on them were 8/12 so I don't know of they will be released until they can get 100% germ rate.. If the seeds don't have t least 90% germ rate then I don think the strain gets released until they make more beans to fix that problem.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey wyteberry you were interested in this cbr1947s right? They have arrived.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> man... side track :
> 
> i just wanna say if you ever get a chance to own a home, whatever you do, DO NOT get a mortgage with wells f*rgo.
> 
> ...



Wells Fargo are a bunch of fucking criminals!! I hate those assholes!! 

About 2 years ago I fell "two" months behind, and those dickheads started forclosure? It cost me an extra $900 to get my house out of forclosure, WTF? Two months? I have been a loyal customer since 1998 and those fuckheads wouldn't give me a break?? I should sue those fuckers, cause I know what they did is illegal!!!!

Thanks dude, now my blood pressure is up, LOL!


----------



## JCashman (Jan 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I am testing inferno haze f2s and skunk is testing lambsbread x inferno haze I believe. They won't be ready for at least 3-4 more months of testing goes good.. But so far the germ rate for me on them were 8/12 so I don't know of they will be released until they can get 100% germ rate.. If the seeds don't have t least 90% germ rate then I don think the strain gets released until they make more beans to fix that problem.


well fawk. 
i would still take 8/12 if the end result was worth it on those packs hehe  but in all seriousness, it really is nice to see a company taking the time to test things and not just rushing whatever out the door asap for a quick turn around. eventually the day will come and then they'll be mine


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 24, 2012)

They haven't dropped yet tho rite? Or is it one of those fucked up "msg to buy" thing.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> They haven't dropped yet tho rite? Or is it one of those fucked up "msg to buy" thing.


They prob just havent been listed yet.....

In todays mail....
Dynasty: Critical Mass F3
Bodhi - BigSurHolyBud - 2 packs
GGG - The Forge (10 pack)
Sannie:
JackBerry F3
Herijuana IBL
Underground Seed Collective - Columbian Gold x Lambs Bread
Freebies:
Killing Fields F2 x Ms. Universe #10 (Dynasty)
GooeyBreeder - YouWantThis (Lava/Gooey/Zinn/Double Deth) x (ZinnXGooey84%)
MOD - Menage a' Trois (Dreamweaver X Godbud) X (Arjans haze X Cinnamon)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

JCashman said:


> well fawk.
> i would still take 8/12 if the end result was worth it on those packs hehe  but in all seriousness, it really is nice to see a company taking the time to test things and not just rushing whatever out the door asap for a quick turn around. eventually the day will come and then they'll be mine


Thats one reason why i back these guys 1000%.. They are taking the time to test the strains out and if they dont germ right or any problems they wont release the strain and they will start over.. I will always have gage green genetics in my garden and i will recommend people to buy thier seeds. They thoruoghly test thier stuff!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They prob just havent been listed yet.....
> 
> In todays mail....
> Dynasty: Critical Mass F3
> ...


Some fucking dank there bro!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 24, 2012)

My house smells like straight querkle!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Some fucking dank there bro!


Yessir... Thx...

I got some Mt. Hood HuckleBerry and Sannies Jack F7 over the weekend too... with same KF x Ms. Universe freebee...


Bucket head said:


> My house smells like straight querkle!


Nice!!
---------


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 24, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> They haven't dropped yet tho rite? Or is it one of those fucked up "msg to buy" thing.


No they haven't dropped yet. I sent the big man a pm. He got back with me. He doesn't even know the price yet.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm so stoned I could fall right asleep... if I wasn't so fucking thirsty


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> They prob just havent been listed yet.....
> 
> In todays mail....
> Dynasty: Critical Mass F3
> ...



that's a sick score...i like or would like to try all that.

those two pack of bigh hol sur... damn im so jealous... super good score. three pack, four!

i've run jb f3 several times & still have two packs in my stash. very very very good tasting herb.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 24, 2012)

Fire OG freebees from CZ


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes mine was frosty like that but not as dense.. That looks killer and looks like its gonna yield nice.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 24, 2012)

That freebie looks yUmTastic


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 24, 2012)

Purple Plushberry pheno is easier to spot than Waldo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2012)

That thing sticks out like a sore thumb lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2012)

Lovely there.. That plushberry does stick out.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn, that PB is a real head turner aint she!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 25, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Purple Plushberry pheno is easier to spot than Waldo


How many beans did it take to find that magenta pheno?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 25, 2012)

I found mine in a 5 pack. I don't think mines even that dark tho. What week is she at and what temps lilbs? Lol before I even read what u typed below pic I wnet "and there's plushberry"


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 25, 2012)

it seems like there is only 4 or 5 people on here that communicate with each other. I asked if anyone had any info on CH9 seeds and of course had no response. I love this forum but lately it seems like a facebook click.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 25, 2012)

I was reading about a grower that puts his seedlings, not seeds germinating but when they sprout, straight into 12/12 and harvests around 65 days using sea of green and says he gets at least 4oz's per cropp. if this is true that would be awesome.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey lilbsdad those look great. To bad you're only gonna have enough for a few joints worth. Granted the joints might be the size of your leg. 

On my one a11g that is c99 Dom I am seein nanners! I believe they are sterile. This plant is also producing leaf buds. Has anyone else that's running these spotted any nanners?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

I've got some Bodhi a13Xa11 g seeds on the way!!!! Oh man I was all set on what my next set of beans I popped was gonna be then here comes a monkey wrench. Wow I'm super stoked on these!


----------



## Airwave (Jan 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> that's a sick score...i like or would like to try all that.
> 
> those two pack of bigh hol sur... damn im so jealous... super good score. three pack, four!
> 
> i've run jb f3 several times & still have two packs in my stash. very very very good tasting herb.


I ordered the Jackberry the other day. Is it really short flowering? Is it a producer?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 25, 2012)

you just ask really really bad questions no one wants to answer.

my guess is ch9 seeds suck more asshole then barak obama himself. not worth planting, let alone buying. you can find gems anywhere though.

mdjenks is back!  lol. ill be nice today.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

speakin of seeds i just dropped some lil jammins in my girl .... hehehee....... man bean collecting is getting addictive as it is chiefin............... i got 6 WOS Mazar Kush's, 1 freebie of dinafems WW, and a freebie of their amnesia, 1 ghs super silver haze freebie, and 1 ams freebie from the Ctr.......... and 6 bag zags from some dank that look real nice......... know they okay cause one time i had 5 more and when i grew em out one was completely purple, no dropped temps... wasnt hot as hell in there either, i was checkin out the emerald triangle mastodon kushhh........... master and bubba sounds like a winner.......... dont know what other one i should try....... purp cheddar from Con gen sounds ight too.... gets difficult to chose.. i said its hard out here for a pimp


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've got some Bodhi a13Xa11 g seeds on the way!!!! Oh man I was all set on what my next set of beans I popped was gonna be then here comes a monkey wrench. Wow I'm super stoked on these!


Thats one hell of a Fvckin monkey wrench!!!

Seur just dropped Auctions not BINS of:
Trainwreck IBL - 3 auctions


Coffee Kush - 1 aution
Name: Coffee Kush
Breeders Choice Brand
Type: Pure Indica 
Genotype: F1: Mazar-I-Shariff x Chitrali #1
10 Seeds Per Pack


and Ultra Kush (aka Kush Ultra LTE) - 3 auctions


Name: *Kush-Ultra LE
* 
*Breeders Choice Brand* 
Type: Mixed Indica / Sativa 
Genotype: Bubba x Chitrali/Trainwreck 
10 Seeds Per Pack 
 Limited Edition


----------



## tardis (Jan 25, 2012)

These OG18 crosses don't appeal to me. I hate being negative but I want to order some seeds for my collection and NOTHING is looking good enough to order.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

tardis said:


> These OG18 crosses don't appeal to me. I hate being negative but I want to order some seeds for my collection and NOTHING is looking good enough to order.


Spacedawg in a few days....

Lookin good now???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

tardis said:


> These OG18 crosses don't appeal to me. I hate being negative but I want to order some seeds for my collection and NOTHING is looking good enough to order.


Damn you must be a hard one to please. There is plenty of dank. Did you look at dankhouse?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

tardis said:


> These OG18 crosses don't appeal to me. I hate being negative but I want to order some seeds for my collection and NOTHING is looking good enough to order.


Wow tardis with all the dank that's dropped in the last few months I'm surprised to hear you say this. I've been having a hard time deciding what not to buy! I'm so happy with my KOS shish99 and KOS deep phaze I'm about to buy packs of everything they have out at the moment. Give them a look. They are on cz, canna collective ,and hemp depot.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 25, 2012)

I popped a 10 pack of the Plushberry and had 6 females w/2 purple phenos and 1 pink. The pink pheno is behind the purple one just to the left and does not show any purple from the top, you have to look underneath (thanks to Matt Rize for giving me tips on the phenotypes). Temps are mid 70s at night and low to mid 60s during day. I have not seen any nanners on my A-11s, but I will damn sure be looking now. They are starting to turn and I will probably be taking mine down around 50-55 days because of the ridiculous humidity right now with all the rain. I am running my dehumi 24/7 and can't get it under 65 right now. Bad timing for this rain, bud rot is a bitch. Do you guys prefer the grape or pineapple pheno on the A-11s? I think I have both and the grape one smells delicious


----------



## tardis (Jan 25, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Spacedawg in a few days....
> 
> Lookin good now???


Damn!!! Yeah that is looking great!  I can't wait!


----------



## tardis (Jan 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Wow tardis with all the dank that's dropped in the last few months I'm surprised to hear you say this. I've been having a hard time deciding what not to buy! I'm so happy with my KOS shish99 and KOS deep phaze I'm about to buy packs of everything they have out at the moment. Give them a look. They are on cz, canna collective ,and hemp depot.


The problem may be I've just been looking at the Tude. I'll have to check out canna collective and cz


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

I took down my pineapple pheno and I love it. Makes my head feel so good. Only been in the jar for a few days so I know it's gonna get way better. The grape koolaid one I have has some pineapple to it as well. I haven't taken it down yet. It has about three weeks to go. I agree it smells freaking great. It is a way bigger yielder. I'm taking it down around 56 days. Because I want to start my next run all at the same time. That way I can begin to kill these gnats all at once.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I took down my pineapple pheno and I love it. Makes my head feel so good. Only been in the jar for a few days so I know it's gonna get way better. The grape koolaid one I have has some pineapple to it as well. I haven't taken it down yet. It has about three weeks to go. I agree it smells freaking great. It is a way bigger yielder. I'm taking it down around 56 days. Because I want to start my next run all at the same time. That way I can begin to kill these gnats all at once.


 it has the best funk when you let it sit in jars for a coupel few weeks....i find the cindy and apollo really need some jar time to get the true flav out of em, the apollo more so. the high is pretty kewl tho huh? 

Grab yurself some 7.5 week buds and see what thats like...i like the rocket fuel high it gives lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my seed order from cz today:
KOS shish99(10 seeds)
Immortal Flower space bubba(10 seeds)
Immortal Flower headband bx(12 seeds)
Gage Green Burgundy(10 seeds)
Gage Green Sun Maiden( grown by Skunkmunkie)(10 seeds)
Freebies:
Immortal Flower Jaffa Cake(5 seeds)
Jaws gear Cabana Bud (3 seeds)
Deep BubbaXSunsour (3 seeds)
Orange Ozzy( agent orangeXozzyXsunsour)(3 seeds)
Kindmind chetex cheeseXvortex (3 seeds)
GDPXblack rose (3 seeds) 

Oh shit I just realized that I forgot to order some greenhouse and Barney's seeds!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

Also the KOS cbr1947 just dropped at cz. Better move quick I just grabbed two packs.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 25, 2012)

i understand the game & needs.
i understand what an auction is about.

but gentlemen... i really want all three of those trainwreck packs on seurbidz.

& my need extends from a friend in europe.

maybe pretend they arent there?

no way imma bid up. 
$40 a pack or fuck it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt riot is a prick!!

All after registering today 1 minute later I was banned from his site and ip and this was the message I got 1 minute after registering .


[h=2]Information[/h]You have been permanently banned from this board.

Please contact the Board Administrator for more information.

Reason given for ban: LOLOLOLOL

A ban has been issued on your IP address.


Guys 
really this is a honest guy? Is this someone you want to give your money to? If so u are just as lame and dumb as him and may god bless u!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh and another note og raskal finally responded to my pm.. His reply

Wbwidow, got word you are a scammer and are no good you just want free beans!


Again I say is this a honest guy you want to spend money with ESP after you send him pics and everything of his strain in question? Again I say you are just as lame and dumb as him and may god bless you!!!!!..


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 25, 2012)

*At the tude
MARTIAN KUSH - FEMALE ( DNA GENETICS )**Martian Mean Green x The OG#18*Flower time: 9 weeks Yield: 550-600 m[SUP]2[/SUP]60% indica 40% sativa Another high quality strain from DNA Genetics is a combination of two of our CUP winners!Martian Mean Green crossed together with *The OG#18 *making this cross out of this World when it comes to strength, taste and smell the Martian Kush has it all! Martian Kush will stretch so pinching is suggested. Large Clear Resinous Trichome&#8217;s will make this strain a concentrate connoisseur&#8217;s delight. 

Expect above average yields from this instant classic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

Let me guess it's feminized? If so good luck I've gotten most my hermies from DNA/reserva privada seeds.. I'm done with that company in all.


----------



## tardis (Jan 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let me guess it's feminized? If so good luck I've gotten most my hermies from DNA/reserva privada seeds.. I'm done with that company in all.


I agree there are much better strains than DNA/Reserva Privada. OG #18 is a selfed OG Kush which was selfed. then they bred that selfed OG18 with other stuff by hermying it. What kind of stable genetics do you expect from something like that?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

Guys I want ya to know about Matthew riot.. Please do not fill his greed, he is in now way helping the med community all he does is takes other breeder's work pollen chuck and sell it for double.. Seriously guys this guy is a crook and a asshole..

i was banned right after registering he must did not want me to see something.. The reason for my permanent ban and ip ban was and I quote "lololololol" seriously guys do not give him anything.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i understand the game & needs.
> i understand what an auction is about.
> 
> but gentlemen... i really want all three of those trainwreck packs on seurbidz.
> ...


There urs...
and one is AirWaves...LoL



karmas a bitch said:


> Also the KOS cbr1947 just dropped at cz. Better move quick I just grabbed two packs.


Added one to my order.... even though i can barely afford it...LoL


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 25, 2012)

update on the BCN Diesel from kannabia


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

yah fuck riot seeds and the horse he rode in on!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah fuck riot seeds and the horse he rode in on!


You got tricked again....

He was riding a donkey!!!!


That Bastard....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You got tricked again....
> 
> He was riding a donkey!!!!
> View attachment 2019182
> ...


lol nice  

on another note just pulled the trig on those kos cbr9147 drop on cz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> lol nice
> 
> on another note just pulled the trig on those kos cbr9147 drop on cz


Flashfoward 5 days from now....

Order #8 arrived safe n sound.....

You seedwhorein Like a Master....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

order 8 lol try 11 from the cz  and whoring  im a dirty little slut!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> order 8 lol try 11 from the cz  and whoring  im a dirty little slut!


Was bored so i read like every thread on CZ, ur Positive feedback one was the last one i came across like 2 sec. ago... LoL
Nd uve only updated up to 7...Haha

Ive only done a few orders, but i do like 10+ packs in an order....
Yah, i tihnk id save money doin drugs instead....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

i stopped updating was geting some hate pms lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> i stopped updating was geting some hate pms lol


LoL... Hate, for wut???

"Stop Buyin all the beans, Leave some for the Deuchebags!!!"

Screw Dem....

We should all post our orders in one thread, let the Hate Rain!!


*ohh, and i cant wait for that Bodhi - M8 x Fantasy Island...
Bodhi says that the M8(lost kush) cut cost his boy 10 grand in the '90's....(with promise not to distribute) Uh-Oh...LoL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

lol yah im trying to get along with then community over there no drama


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

U guys gotta pop some of those KOS beans I'm telling u. 

I skipped out on the bodhi M8. I'm not a huge fan of kush. I'm not sure why. I think it's more all the dueches around here that are all like " I got that kush". Fool u got dem beasters. Get da fuck outta here. Yeah actually I'm pretty sure that's exactly why I'm not a fan of kush.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> U guys gotta pop some of those KOS beans I'm telling u.
> 
> I skipped out on the bodhi M8. I'm not a huge fan of kush. I'm not sure why. I think it's more all the dueches around here that are all like " I got that kush". Fool u got dem beasters. Get da fuck outta here. Yeah actually I'm pretty sure that's exactly why I'm not a fan of kush.


Yah ppl round here have been usin "Kush" the same way they use "Piff", Etc... 
Straight marketing....

Next time i need soil ima take the 20min. drive to the Store that got it all..
Instead of bein lazy and goin to the one 2 min. away that only got FFOF....

Also since i got this Sample pack, of Pureblend Grow/Bloom, CNS17 all ofem.. and even a lil bottle of aquashield..
Thinkin bout tryin Coco passive in 3-5 gallons...


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah ppl round here have been usin "Kush" the same way they use "Piff", Etc...
> Straight marketing....



lol , piff! rofl


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 25, 2012)

Shit i hate smoking anything not Kush Or Og but ive been that way for a minuet and im spoiled my garden contains a lot of Og's and Kushes so what can i say! OGEEEZY!!


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 25, 2012)

Feb 4th Big day! GS OG!

I am readY!!!! bring the super fire!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I'm gonna get down on these grape stompers this time. Even though they won't get popped for a hot minute.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 25, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Feb 4th Big day! GS OG!
> 
> I am readY!!!! bring the super fire!


Thanks I've been wondering what early feb means.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 25, 2012)

The real question is are they going to be all 10 pack 5 packs or a mix of both?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

M thinking all 10 packs since the high demand for it


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 25, 2012)

tardis said:


> These OG18 crosses don't appeal to me....and NOTHING is looking good enough to order.


Agreed kinda sorta. The stuff that does look good enough is a bazillion dollars. I'd pick up a pack of Blue Fin if it wasn't so expensive. It's not so much the money. I just don't think anything untested or barely tested should be that expensive. Regardless of the history of Mosca's past gear it just isn't right IMO. Example.. You take an experienced Breeder like Subcool who is known for throwing out a bunch of testers to the community, retrieving data from the outcome of those test grows, and then make a decision based on documented proof of strain vigor, traits, stability so on and so forth. I respect Sub for his method and proven results. I would be far more likely to purchase TGA untested gear than most others based on my experience. But.. not every cross that TGA's tested was a proven winner. Strains like Ozzy, Royal Revenge, Danielle, Zorro... never stuck around long. Some, like Handicapped.. never made the light of day beyond testing. & then there's the projects like SpaceDawg that were untested freebies.. and you know what? SpaceDawg is in my top five all time dank as hell list. I was fortunate to test Alphakronik's Snowdawg BX a few years ago and those tests along with others led to the Snowdawg 2 you see listed now. The other strains on Alpha's list I never was fortunate enough to find or retrieve much info on.. but hey they're $62 for 10, not $125... okay rant is over. 

I guess I'll just have to grow some of the other over 1000 seeds I have from Dank House, Elite Genetics, Pisces, Bodhi, Subcool, Dynasty, Jaws, Loran, or others. Buying seeds is a habit that I compare to using opiates. It may be fun to splurge once in a while.. but you do it often enough and you're just fucking yourself over. Hell I have seeds I bought 4 or 5 years ago still in the fucking packs, some unopened. lol. 



jkahndb0 said:


> Spacedawg in a few days....
> 
> Lookin good now???


I just took a few rooted cuts and placed in dirt. The single lady I have in Bloom will be ready for the chop in 40 days--ish. The wait is the worst part. 



tardis said:


> Damn!!! Yeah that is looking great!  I can't wait!


It's so good. Alot of people don't know this but Subcool named her Snowqueen before changing the name to SpaceDawg. A local grower (cashcropper) here in my town has been selling "Snowqueen" for a few years. I remember getting my first pack in the mail from Subcool. Plain plastic baggie with the words "Snowqueen" written on it with black sharpie marker. Although this had happened, you still see it referred to as SpaceDawg on the boards while a few confused folks had posted questions related to "Snowqueen". Also Skunk Issue 4 Volume 4 Sub refers to a current project "Snowqueen" crossing Space Dude with Snowdog. So yea there's a lil history of the Dawg.







Space Dawg Smoke Report by Supernatural of Immortal Flower

Breeder: TGA/subcool
Strain: SpaceDawg
Lineage if known: Snowdawg (snowcap x chemdawg) x Spacequeen (c-99 x romulan)
Grower: janjaweed <-- now known as Supernatural
Judge: janjaweed and michelle obama
Type (sativa/indica ratio): 60/40
EYE APPEAL 
Density: 7.7
Aroma: 9 
COMMENTS: 

2 phenos of spacedawg tested 
density and structure is about the same in both, chunky very sticky green buds.
not the tightest but decent enough considering how good they are.

#1 frosted earlier and more heavily, and finished faster. 

aroma/flavor of #1 is sour fuel.

aroma/flavor of #2 is sour grapefruit. 

SMOKE REPORT 
<10> Potency 
<10> Taste 
<10> Smoothness (1 = harsh 10 = smooth)
<8> Indica Influence 
<5> Sativa Influence 
<1> Effect Onset (1 = immediate 10 = super creeper) 
<2-3> Duration (In hours) 
<2> Tolerance Buildup (1 = slow 10 = fast) 
<10> Overall Satisfaction 
COMMENTS: 
These buds are tasty and full of flavor, but they are also very potent so
much that it numbs your head and after a few bowls my teeth were numb, like i had just been to the dentist

chuncks of analgesic grapefruit, more of indica effect. if you have pain this will kill it lol

people with low tolerance should be careful not to over indulge as it may cause them greenouts and nasea. 

Medicinal Strength: 11++

KEEPER? 
<X> YES, favorite is staying indefinetly.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Guys I want ya to know about Matthew riot.. Please do not fill his greed, he is in now way helping the med community all he does is takes other breeder's work pollen chuck and sell it for double.. Seriously guys this guy is a crook and a asshole..i was banned right after registering he must did not want me to see something.. The reason for my permanent ban and ip ban was and I quote "lololololol" seriously guys do not give him anything.


if you are really curious, use a free vpn or proxy, make a new email and user name, and go sign up, and he wont know who u are 



karmas a bitch said:


> U guys gotta pop some of those KOS beans I'm telling u. I skipped out on the bodhi M8. I'm not a huge fan of kush. I'm not sure why. I think it's more all the dueches around here that are all like " I got that kush". Fool u got dem beasters. Get da fuck outta here. Yeah actually I'm pretty sure that's exactly why I'm not a fan of kush.


ugh i know exactly what you're talking about. they toss the word around like a generic term for whatever they are trying to sell, when as karma said, its barely beaster quality. but, i'm still a fan of a good OG


----------



## JCashman (Jan 25, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Feb 4th Big day! GS OG!
> I am readY!!!! bring the super fire!


best news ive heard all day! thanks!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn. Nuff said.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 25, 2012)

JCashman said:


> if you are really curious, use a free vpn or proxy, make a new email and user name, and go sign up, and he wont know who u are
> 
> 
> ugh i know exactly what you're talking about. they toss the word around like a generic term for whatever they are trying to sell, when as karma said, its barely beaster quality. but, i'm still a fan of a good OG


I really don't care to even be on his bullshit site.. He is a fake,thief,liar,fag and a thief. He is no breeder he pollen chicks strains and sells it for more than the originals.. If anybody buys his shit you are stupid! I dot care if you a friend of mine or not if you buy his shot you are just as lame as his fag ass!

The same thing with og raskal how the fuck do you tell me I'm a scammer you don't even know me in top of that I sent you pics of your confused supposedly fem wifi seriously.. Everywhere I go I will say matt fag riot and o fag raskal are fags just trying to take advantage of us people.. Spend your money wisely and do not spend it with any of them.

Go with the originals go with Tga,gage gren , sannies shit go with dankhouse if you want alien crosses or fire og crosses.. Straight flame from them guys who stand behind product unlike theses pollen chucking fags!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

hawgsbreath


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice Gud. Looking super frosty. Mine is coming down in a week or so. Mine is frosty too. I'm assuming she didnt yield great for you either? How's the smoke?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

on the money homie.

yield = sub par

smoke = dank

one more in flower now. the last. 
i've gravitated toward all my plants have three to four tops... and this hawg has two.
still she branches out good. 

the bush i had with mad tops (25+) was gonna break me off 2 or 3 zips easy.
trashed it in order to remove the bulk of mites from my lab... which turned out to be a very smart move.


no cure on the above nugz.

still very nice, sticky, sweet juicyfruit type smell & taste, stone is clean & not super heavy.

all in all, i like it... not a keeper but nice to try.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

i have a 1000w bulb purchased as a backup that doesn't work in my setup.

my ballasts are magnetic.

this bulb, after talking with the vendor, will not fire on my equipment.

new, never fired, the brand is artimis, bought on ebay for $35 + shipping

good backup bulb. in orginial package.

PM me = $30 & bulb to your door.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

The seed collectors thread & goods exchange...LoL

I mailed a letter to UK on Monday, dropped in street box, and its already marked as payment received... Damn thats fast....

It took longer for the mail to travel 2 states....


GGG drop next week... CZ


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

when you do that ...you just stamp with forever (rgular) stamps?

regular mail box?

$1.05 to the UK ...or 3 forevers right?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Gud how long did u take your hawgsbreath?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> when you do that ...you just stamp with forever (rgular) stamps?
> 
> regular mail box?
> 
> $1.05 to the UK ...or 3 forevers right?


3 forever stamps would be a $1.35 so it would be fine....
Yah Blue box on the street corner...
(just for reference anything with more than 4 sheets of paper would most likely weigh more than 1oz and therefore cost $1.92 to mail...)


I sent registered mail on January 11th and it got there Yesterday 1/24... 13 days as opposed to 2-4....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 26, 2012)

This is what happens when you don't mark your phenos!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol thats shitty lilbsdad


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anybody know much about bodhi m8? Cant seem to find much on it!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody know much about bodhi m8? Cant seem to find much on it!


Found it.......!!!!!!


m8 (lost kush) x fantasy island - deep line alchemy series #1

These seeds represent a new series of side projects using some of the rarest clones in my collection combined with a select polyhybrid father, coaxing out the special traits of the mother and bringing in new life and subtle accents from the poly father. i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems. 

This first release uses the m8 or lost kush, a friend payed 10g for this clone in the late nineties with severe penalties if it was ever released. the original holders lost it to spider mites, and although they tried to get her back, it never happened. shes definitely an old lowland kush type, with beautiful almost etherial look, totem pole structure, silver hued frost, and a unique hairspray aroma. using the fantasy island (urkle x appalachia) father, the goal is to create more side branching, vigor, yield, and add a lavender cherry violet terpene signature to the mix while maintaining the beauty, shimmer, and effect of the m8....

Deep meditation went into the selection of the parents but this hybrid is currently in testing and is still an experiment genetic remixing untill the flowers reveal their essence.

approximately 11 regular seeds per pack US & CAD $65   Ad Details  *Filial Generation :*F1 *Strain Type:*Unknown *Flowering Time:*N/A*Indoor/Ourdoor:*Indoor , Outdoor , Both*Sex:*Regular *Seeds Per Pack:*11


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool bro thanks for posting 

Got a pk of it coming anyday now


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cool bro thanks for posting


Yesssirrrr...
No Doubt...
It only took 50 random inputs into the CZ strain decript URL...LoL
I think the winner was #798...


I got a pack too... i think most of us did....

It sounds like a winner...
I cant wait to see what the rest of the Alchemy line looks like...

Now from bodhi i got:
Star Child
Elf Snack
BigSurHolyBud
Apollo 11
and now --- M8 (lost kush) x Fantasy Island
Ohh also Little Blessings #2 - The Sweet Skunk Edition...

Not bad so far....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

I want those elf snacks. I'm pisses I didn't order those


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I want those elf snacks. I'm pisses I didn't order those


If i had more than 1 pack like some of my bodhi's, id help you out....
Or if there was some F2ness goin on i wouldnt mind either.....

Gotta jump on the Goodness when the Goodness Come,
..........




mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


Thats what this is.....LoL
If i have something relevant to say, id reply to ur msgs....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


Not sure what you want a response from? The CH9 seeds question? They are fucking awesome, order the whole line. I think I have all their strains from Attitude freebees but I would have to go to the dump to look for them


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

After starin at my Av for the past min.
Im thinkin about callin that Bagseed the Hairy Knuckles Pheno...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to take this opportunity to point out that last wood,dizzle, and myself have showed great restraint lately. It been difficult for me to play nice lately

Check that. Everyone has showed great restraint


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


you get butt hurt way too easy!!! stfu, please
if you want people to respond to everything you say. create a new fuking thread with the question in it. and people will respond. 

ch9 = https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/389714-opinions-ch9-female-seeds-anyone.html ---- link to the left!

fyi. its full of herms! really? who would of thought!?
but for mdjenks, yes go buy the whole line up.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to point out that last wood,dizzle, and myself have showed great restraint lately. It been difficult for me to play nice lately
> 
> Check that. Everyone has showed great restraint



oops!  .

back to restraint. i agree.

edit: Mail! Sun Maiden (for the freezer!)
Chem Glue (i plan on running these and Artic FAllout togeather)
RD_ Scotts OG
RD_ Karmas Bith 

the RD will be run as soon I get these 50 plants flowered and out...8 weeks to go...Chem Glue for summer, and GGG for an epic winter 2012 harvest.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

LoL... Def. does not Lack Fizzle....
Headin to the Mailbox to do wut???

pick up some beans!!!
Then Smokem KaB Style....

Hope my Azomite Came....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


Not even about being in the cool guy club  everybody cant get the answers all the time shit sometimes it take me a bit
To get anwsers! Trying contributing to the thread get your name around, make friends with folks. This thread isnt like the
Other ones on riu, its is its own comunity inside a larger comunity! No need to feel as such mdjenks


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 26, 2012)

Let me guess Nothin in the mail box! Well thats what i got, damit wheres my Shitz at


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Let me guess Nothin in the mail box! Well thats what i got, damit wheres my Shitz at


I havnt checked mine yet i wait till 3 before i check


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.



Lmao what.

I wish I could get a quarter of the beans these dudes have.

But guess what, I'm still accepted in here and contribute any way possible.


But if you put it that way.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Let me guess Nothin in the mail box! Well thats what i got, damit wheres my Shitz at


Me?
I gotta drive there....LoL

Leavin in t-3,2,1.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


if you dont get a response to a question...then we dont know the answer. no sense in replying and saying, "i dont know."

not too mention i'm pretty sure some of the people in here have you ignored due to a few of your outbursts, so that never helps the response rate.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 26, 2012)

Are the grape stompers going to drop at the tude in feb also???????


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Are the grape stompers going to drop at the tude in feb also???????


no, gonna be a while on those...they are in testing now.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Are the grape stompers going to drop at the tude in feb also???????



Yea I hope so, Those Grape Stomper O.G beans coming look like straight FUEGO


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

From what i know feb 4th at cz only


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> From what i know feb 4th at cz only



So glad I'm a damn member now lmao


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> From what i know feb 4th at cz only




Damn......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

So i got a good amount of KOS gear but i dont have deep space (Deep chunk x romulain) any exsperence from the cool guy
Club on this lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 26, 2012)

cut a sample bud of Querkle to see how close she was gettin...she is at day 51, not ready yet...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

She is looking gOod tho.. Trich heads look purple


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks. i agree, she is lookin real good. yeah looks like there is some purple in there. there are a few amber trichs poppin up here and there too. gonna take some pics of the bud i cut, after dinner....fuckin coated in resin. i love this strain.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

beautiful photo.

i wish to be that tall... so i could swing through trichrome trees.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i got a good amount of KOS gear but i dont have deep space (Deep chunk x romulain) any exsperence from the cool guy
> Club on this lol


Yeah I just ordered those. Along with everything else from them except the deep chunk. My deep phaze hash plant phenos are huge and frosty. So I expect these to be good. The deep chunk male used seems to do great with everything it's crossed with. It's a pretty true breeder from what I've seen and heard. But I have no first hand exp with the deep space. 

Once my beans get here and I smoke them I'll let u know how they smoke. 

FYI. I read thar tom hill is no longer making beans. I'm thinking I'm gonna grab some of his deep chunk for the stash with my infinity credit.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to point out that last wood,dizzle, and myself have showed great restraint lately. It been difficult for me to play nice latelyCheck that. Everyone has showed great restraint


At least someone noticed.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> FYI. I read thar tom hill is no longer making beans. I'm thinking I'm gonna grab some of his deep chunk for the stash with my *infinity credit.*




I fucking knew it.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Not sure what you want a response from? The CH9 seeds question? They are fucking awesome, order the whole line. I think I have all their strains from Attitude freebees but I would have to go to the dump to look for them


smart ass, they were freebies for me as well.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

outbursts? The only time I went off was when I was attacked and I don't even remember who it was. I read all of your posts and try to take advantage of the information you all offer. but really few of you have crazy collections of seeds, does anyone not want to see more pics of grows from those seeds or just say hey I have 800 seeds from who I say is the best breeders. WTF do you all own co-ops and sell to collectives or is it like that D & D card game were everyone tries to collect the most cards. I want to see results and occasionally get some F'n advice, its not like I hit you all up everyday for advice. 

gudkarma seems like the only friendly person on here and someone else who said they liked me but I can't remember who that was. I mean what am i suppose to say besides oh attitude just dropped some buttfart seeds better hurry up get um.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> outbursts? The only time I went off was when I was attacked and I don't even remember who it was. I read all of your posts and try to take advantage of the information you all offer. but really few of you have crazy collections of seeds, does anyone not want to see more pics of grows from those seeds or just say hey I have 800 seeds from who I say is the best breeders. WTF do you all own co-ops and sell to collectives or is it like that D & D card game were everyone tries to collect the most cards. I want to see results and occasionally get some F'n advice, its not like I hit you all up everyday for advice.
> 
> gudkarma seems like the only friendly person on here and someone else who said they liked me but I can't remember who that was. I mean what am i suppose to say besides oh attitude just dropped some buttfart seeds better hurry up get um.



No mang. Surf all Seedbanks and look through.


You seem like a good guy, but to say we dont give advice when you need it, well, is ludicrous. 
We all dont know the answers yaknow?

So how bout we start this.


What do you need help with?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

I simply asked if anyone had any experience with CH9 seeds because I got two freebies when I ordered holy grail 69, Wappa, and BLZ Bud. Just wanted to know if they were worth keeping, thats and thats all.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

LoL....

After sellin Alien Fuckuts 1.0 to three Duechebags for 14,000 a pop...

Alien Genetics are Coming to CannaC for a limited drop...LoL
so the same seeds for like $100 probably.....


*i believe Lax provided a link to a CH9 experience thread....

Never grown CH9 myself so cant speak on it...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I simply asked if anyone had any experience with CH9 seeds because I got two freebies when I ordered holy grail 69, Wappa, and BLZ Bud. Just wanted to know if they were worth keeping, thats and thats all.



Never seen Wappa or BLZ bud.


But Holy Grail I have seen, and a couple of friends with moms of it, and they are definantly good.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

14,000 a seed? thats fucken crazy especially if you don't know if it will even germinate. Just think of how many seeds you could get for that. besides having huge seed collections is counter productive because eventually they will go bad, losing glycogen.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

BLZ bud has an inflated reputation of being crazy potent even for the hardest smokers but I will find out eventually. It's sold out on singleseedcentre


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> 14,000 a seed? thats fucken crazy especially if you don't know if it will even germinate. Just think of how many seeds you could get for that. besides having huge seed collections is counter productive because eventually they will go bad, losing glycogen.


Shanti posted in his thread that just being kept airtight and in the fridge.. He has popped 20-30 yr old beans...
The only thing was the germ rate decreased to about 40% or around there... So in the freezer it would prob be like 50-60% maybe more maybe less gotta check...

I like collecting seeds, Ir-regardless of the fact of whether ill get to grow some or not...

Yah 14g's a pack is insane, and the ppl who bought it are fuckin idjets.....


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2012)

14 gees leweeze


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I like collecting seeds, Ir-regardless of the fact of whether ill get to grow some or not...


Theyre supposed to be "souvenirs" anyway.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Theyre supposed to be "souvenirs" anyway.


LoL....

Ok so heres the quote from Shanti

"We have seeds from 30 or 40 years ago still in fridges and even if germination is lower it still pops up a few ...so it all works for us."


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Shanti posted in his thread that just being kept airtight and in the fridge.. He has popped 20-30 yr old beans...
> The only thing was the germ rate decreased to about 40% or around there... So in the freezer it would prob be like 50-60% maybe more maybe less gotta check...
> 
> I like collecting seeds, Ir-regardless of the fact of whether ill get to grow some or not...
> ...


hell I guess people collected weirded things but for me its about the grow and the end result but I have problem with people that like to collect just for the satisfaction of collecting. Im not at the level were I can create new breeds, this is my first personal grow. I have worked on grows with friends in the bay area were I live and have also helped start up a collective in seattle and have a friend that I visit a couple times a month and help him with his grows, bouncing ideas off each other and keeping the collective supplied.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

I meant I have no problem with people who collect just to collect. I forgot to put the "no" in that sentence which made it seem bad


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> smart ass, they were freebies for me as well.


Shot like that we don't tolerate.. I sent a friend request accept that I rarely send those out!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I meant I have no problem with people who collect just to collect. I forgot to put the "no" in that sentence which made it seem bad


Im planning for the future....LoL
And growing for the present....

Most genetics wont be around forever, but when i want it, ittl be right here....<-- is how i look at it


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shot like that we don't tolerate.. I sent a friend request accept that I rarely send those out!!!!


you talking about me calling ole boy a smart ass? did you see what he said to me, way more harsh and I did accept you request thank you


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im planning for the future....LoL
> And growing for the present....
> 
> Most genetics wont be around forever, but when i want it, ittl be right here....<-- is how i look at it


now that is a good answer


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I simply asked if anyone had any experience with CH9 seeds because I got two freebies when I ordered holy grail 69, Wappa, and BLZ Bud. Just wanted to know if they were worth keeping, thats and thats all.


1) Rarely does anybody on here run freebee seeds from Attitude 2) As mentioned if nobody responds it is because we don't know 3) If you want to know if they are worth keeping, grow them, we would like to know how they do as well 4) How many people have you seen with CH9 seeds on their list? 5) It doesn't cost anything to pay attention


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

Is CZ gonna have the real deal big yieldin grape stomper, or just that OG cross?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> 1) Rarely does anybody on here run freebee seeds from Attitude 2) As mentioned if nobody responds it is because we don't know 3) If you want to know if they are worth keeping, grow them, we would like to know how they do as well 4) How many people have you seen with CH9 seeds on their list? 5) It doesn't cost anything to pay attention


I do pay attention but some of you have amazing collections its hard to keep up and I figured if its on attitude and singleseedcentre it must not be that damn bad


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Is CZ gonna have the real deal big yieldin grape stomper, or just that OG cross?


GrapeStomper x OG....
but i would hardly call it, "That X"......

As far the other stuff theyll have, Skunk or maybe one of the other GGGrowers might have that info....


I grew a DinaFem Moby Dick Freebee some of the best 7grams i ever pulld...LoL
It is good tho despite its infinitesimal yield...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> you talking about me calling ole boy a smart ass? did you see what he said to me, way more harsh and I did accept you request thank you


I hear u Bro we all fam here take that talk it's nothing really boy


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

i read about a guy who starts his seedlings at 12/12 right off the bat using sea of green and claims to have great yields.......any opinions on that? I was thinking about trying with some AK48 next run but if it isn't legit I wont do it.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

I grew out some TH seeds freebies, 2-BUKU and one Kushage, took 3-4 oz's off each of them.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

this is the description of BLZ Bud


This extremely potent G13 hybrid will raise the standard that most growers are used to. With a THC level to make even the most hardened veterans break a sweat, the BLZ-Bud is a strain not to be smoked by the fainthearted.
Growth patterns are primarily those you would expect from an Indica dominant strain, with large fan leaves and very little space between internodes. Flowering single stemmed plants will usually result in one large cluster of buds all along the main stem with a few budding side branches. The typical increase of growth during the first few weeks of flowering can result in a 25-50% increase in height before she stops growing up, making it quite easy to predict when to start your flowering cycle.
The smell and taste are an interesting mixture of sweet, sour and spice. When inhaled the smoke feels thick and soft, almost like drinking a liquid, expanding in your lungs and leaving a sweet aftertaste on your lips when exhaled.
The onset of the high is almost instant giving you no time to prepare for what's to come, make sure to have a place to sit down when taking a blast of this beast. With the initial hit fades away, you get off the floor and your head starts realising what just happened the high gently changes into a heightened state of euphoria telling you that "it will all be all right again soon".


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> GrapeStomper x OG....
> but i would hardly call it, "That X"......
> 
> As far the other stuff theyll have, Skunk or maybe one of the other GGGrowers might have that info....
> ...



LOL!, didn't mean any disrespect to "that X" it's just I would rather have the big dick Grape Stomper


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

Ggg is straight flame !!!!!


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> this is the description of BLZ Bud
> 
> 
> This extremely potent G13 hybrid will raise the standard that most growers are used to. With a THC level to make even the most hardened veterans break a sweat, the BLZ-Bud is a strain not to be smoked by the fainthearted.
> ...


I grew a pack of BLZ bud, the shit should have a warning label on it, very very potent. 

Big yield, and crazy trainwreck growth.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm backing ggg all the way they are food people who Stan behind thier product!!!


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> i read about a guy who starts his seedlings at 12/12 right off the bat using sea of green and claims to have great yields.......any opinions on that? I was thinking about trying with some AK48 next run but if it isn't legit I wont do it.


IMO: the only way to 'properly' grow is to let your plant mature. it is very important.
you can get good results from 12/12 from seeds. 

also, seems like you are fishing for answers all the time.we all google it, and spend hours doing research. its questions like this that are ignored.
it is really easy to type 12/12 from seed, and find countless grow logs with excellent results

somebody here used to have a signature "before you ask a question. google it. there is a 99% chance its already been answered" .......


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the Gage Green strain I want,

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-grape-stomper/prod_2899.html


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got my aurora indica and snow white in the mail. I know some of you will be like eww but I like the old stable strains, just my preference.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> This is the Gage Green strain I want,
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-grape-stomper/prod_2899.html


damn that shit looks crazy almost a grey white, never seen anything quite like it


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> This is the Gage Green strain I want,
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-grape-stomper/prod_2899.html


few months away. 

the GS OG coming feb4th should be incredibly good, and you can find a GS dom that will satisfy you.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> This is the Gage Green strain I want,
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-grape-stomper/prod_2899.html


I just noticed its out of stock, that sucks man


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty Sure LW still has that Sig.....

"*Before you ask a question, try using the search bar in the top right hand corner of every page. There is a 99% chance your question has been asked, and answered, many times already."

LoL
*


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> few months away.
> 
> the GS OG coming feb4th should be incredibly good, and you can find a GS dom that will satisfy you.


Thanks, I might have to grab a pack.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> IMO: the only way to 'properly' grow is to let your plant mature. it is very important.
> you can get good results from 12/12 from seeds.
> 
> also, seems like you are fishing for answers all the time.we all google it, and spend hours doing research. its questions like this that are ignored.
> ...


I did research it and found nadda thats why I asked, am I going to get crucified everytime i ask a question....hate to put you all out, I know how hard typing is


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2012)

I am drink our my ass hennessy all dylpp


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

I stand corrected just for kicks I did the "12/12 seed grow" and got hits even from this site.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

how about black honey haze: super silver haze x strawbery rez x transkie x purps x G13, sounds nice


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shot like that we don't tolerate.. I sent a friend request accept that I rarely send those out!!!!


yea u should. dude aint my friend. he dont like no one that wyteberrywidow. i hear tho he's a big fan of riot gear. i think he's matt's friend. his only friend. =P


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

Fucking decisions!! Im going thru my "to-grow" bottle of beans looking for some new victims, and dont know what I want?

I could do some Raskal WiFi and White S1's just to piss off our Mod "wyteberry" LOL! I know how fond he is of OGR.

Or,

Killing Fields
Chocolate Rain
Extrema
Mad Shack
Sugar Punch
Double Barrel OG
Strawberry Alien Kush
Killer Skunk
Fire OG
Grand Daddy Purple S1's
Island Sweet Skunk
Royal Purple Kush

Kinda leaning towards a few Killing Fields and Killer Skunk?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

Some of these Beans are still "On Their Way".....
Ive only had one pack not make it, 
and removing it from my List was one of the Saddest things i ever had to do...


NIRVANA:
NORTHERN LIGHTS  FEM
AK-48  FEM

SATIVA FIEND:
HIGHLAND THAI  REG

JAWS GEAR:
WHITE BANANA KUSH  REG
CABANA BUD  REG

SNOWHIGH SEEDS:
BLUEBERRY BLAST - REG

TGA SUBCOOL:
JILLY BEAN - REG
APOLLO 13-BX - REG
SPACE QUEEN - REG

NEXT GENERATION:
GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL - FEM

DYNASTY SEEDS:
DRIZELLA  REG 
KF F2 X SQ F3 - REG
CARAMEL COUGH - REG
COSMIC BRAIN 2011  REG 
MS. UNIVERSE  REG
CARAMEL CANDY KUSH  REG 
CRITICAL MASS F3  REG 
MT. HOOD HUCKLEBERRY  REG
KILLING FIELDS F2 X MS. UNIVERSE #10 - REG

DINAFEM:
HAZE AUTO - FEM
SANTA SATIVA - FEM
DIESEL - FEM
BLUE HASH - FEM
WHITE WIDOW - FEM
OG AMNESIA - FEM
POWER KUSH  FEM

CANNACOPIA:
LAPIS MOUNTAIN INDICA - REG

GAGE GREEN GENETICS:
LEIA OG  REG
PEPE LE DANK - REG
THE FORGE - REG
SUN MAIDEN - REG

HYBRIDS FROM HELL:
HASH VIRUS  REG

HAZEMAN:
ESCAPED  REG 
ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH  REG 
TRIPLE XXX - REG
G-13 BX - REG

BROTHER MONK:
BROTHER GRIMM C99 F4 - REG

HOT HOUSE FLOWER:
TRAINWRECK IBL  REG 
KACHINA  REG
ULTRA KUSH  REG
COFFEE KUSH - REG

ALPHAKRONIK GENES:
BANDANA - REG
SIN CITY KUSH - REG

PARADISE SEEDS:
ACID - FEM
NEBULA - FEM
MAGIC BUD - FEM
SHEHEREZADE - FEM

TCVG:
GENERIC WEED  REG 
HOMEWRECKER V1  REG
ASSHAT  REG 
CALL GIRL  REG 
SHIT MIX '09  REG
SHIT HAPPENS - REG

BODHI SEEDS:
ELF SNACK - REG
STAR CHILD - REG
APOLLO 11 F3 (GENIUS PHENO) - REG
BIG SUR HOLY BUD  REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS (SS X TOK, SS X SD)  REG
M8 (LOST KUSH) X FANTASY ISLAND - REG

CANNAVENTURE:
MOTHERS MIX (UNLABELED)  REG
MOTHERS MIX (ECSD, HOG, LEMON SKUNK, 98 BUBBA) - REG
EAST COAST ROAYAL DIESEL - REG
PURPLE BERRY BX - REG
JAZZ BERRY JAM  REG

RESERVA PRIVADA:
CONFIDENTIAL CHEESE - FEM

SWEET SEEDS:
DOUBLE WHITE - FEM

BARNEY'S FARM:
PINEAPPLE CHUNK - FEM

MR. NICE:
ASH - REG
CRITICAL HAZE - REG
CRITICAL MASS - REG

DANK HOUSE SEEDS:
ALIEN FIRE  REG
FIRE OG F2 - REG

SANNIE:
KF F3 - REG
NYCD F3  REG
JACK F7  REG
JACKBERRY F3  REG
HERIJUANA IBL  REG

[email protected]:
CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
SANTA MARTA GOLD X CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
SHIVA - FEM
SHIVA X CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
AMNESIA HAZE X SHIVA  FEM
CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG

UNDERGROUND SEEDS COLLECTIVE:
COLOMBIAN GOLD X JAMAICAN LAMBS BREAD  REG 
AMNESIA IBL (HY-PRO) - REG

HEATH ROBINSON:
BLACK ROSE - REG

UK CHEESEHEAD:
NIGHTMARE KUSH A.K.A. "THE WHITE" S2'S - FEM

LEPRECHAUN SEEDS:
KLONDIKE  REG 
GRAVE DIGGER - REG

SAMSARA:
S.C.S. - FEM
EL ALQUIMISTA - FEM

G13 LABS:
PURPLE HAZE - FEM
AUTO AK - FEM

CH9:
HUMBOLDT - FEM
AROMA - FEM
AFGHAN HAZE 33 - FEM

IMMORTAL FLOWER:
PRE-98 BUBBA BX - REG
HEADBAND BX  REG 
JAFFA CAKES  REG
GRAPEHEAD  REG
SPACEBUBBA  REG
MOOSE JUICE - REG

ILLUMINATI:
IRUKANDJI  FEM

SATIVA DIVA:
LAMBS BREAD - REG
CHEMICAL NIGHTMARE - REG

K.O.S.:
SHISH_99  REG
CBR1947 - REG

SURE FIRE SEEDS:
FIRESTARTER - FEM
CHEESEY JONES - FEM

CONNOISSEUR GENETICS:
GRATEFUL CASEY - FEM
CHEESEDOG  REG

GOOEYBREEDER:
YOUWANTTHIS ((Lava X Gooey X Zinn X Double Deth) X (ZinnXGooey84%))  REG
((Double Deth purple Cambodian pheno) X (Zinn X Gooey 84%))  REG
((ZinnX Lava X Gooey) X ( Zinn X Gooey 84%))  REG

GORRILA GROWER:
ALIEN FRUIT  REG
COSMICDAWG  REG
EAST COAST ALIEN DAWG - REG

RANDOM:
MALAWI GOLD - REG
LARRY OG S1 - FEM
BAGSEED (INDY DOM) - REG
BAGSEED (SATIVA DOM) - REG
UNKOWN SEED - N/A
RQ - ROYAL DWARF - FEM
KALI MIST X ARJANS - REG
AK X MISTY  REG
SWAZI F2 - REG
ALIEN DAWG BX-1 - REG
GHS - KALISHNOKOVA - FEM
DUKEBERRY (SOUR D X OG KUSH X MALAWI GOLD X CHEESY SMURF) - REG
CHEESE X HAZE F2 - REG
INIDANA BUBBLEGUM  REG
97-98 GHS CO. SSH X C99 (100 DAY PHENO)  FEM
G13 HAZE X NYCD  REG
PABLO CHEESE F2 - REG
GORILLA GRAPE  REG
MAGIC MONKEY  REG
MENAGE A TROIS ((GODBUD X DW) X (ARJANS H. X CINNAMON X DW)) - REG


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 26, 2012)

it was 5 packs of Starfighter 3 sold for 6500 and 1 today sold for 2100 and there relisting 1 more pack cause 2 people flaked on payment but the othere one is being listed soon but Obs teamed up with Alien Technologys so there strains are going to be sum fire to watch out for!! And I know I would never pay no 6000+ for seeds but i guess some one has too!! LMFAO!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Fucking decisions!! Im going thru my "to-grow" bottle of beans looking for some new victims, and dont know what I want?
> 
> I could do some Raskal WiFi and White S1's just to piss off our Mod "wyteberry" LOL! I know how fond he is of OGR.
> 
> ...


TBH, you cant put out a list like that and expect me to choose just one....
I just took a second look and tried to choose a few, couldnt do it...

I mustve stumpled upon the Indecisive Ratio of TREE:HASH.....


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Fucking decisions!! Im going thru my "to-grow" bottle of beans looking for some new victims, and dont know what I want?
> 
> I could do some Raskal WiFi and White S1's just to piss off our Mod "wyteberry" LOL! I know how fond he is of OGR.
> 
> ...


Be careful with the Raskals S1's you might get a hermie just a heads up!


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> it was 5 packs of Starfighter 3 sold for 6500 and 1 today sold for 2100 and there relisting 1 more pack cause 2 people flaked on payment but the othere one is being listed soon but Obs teamed up with Alien Technologys so there strains are going to be sum fire to watch out for!! And I know I would never pay no 6000+ for seeds but i guess some one has too!! LMFAO!!



They're on crack, many people have all that Alien shit


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Be careful with the Raskals S1's you might get a hermie just a heads up!



That is the word on the street?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I grew a pack of BLZ bud, the shit should have a warning label on it, very very potent.
> 
> Big yield, and crazy trainwreck growth.


I've been wanting to grow that one. 

Thats the only seed I've seen u say u have mdjenks that I would grow. Everything else has zero interest to me.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've been wanting to grow that one.
> 
> Thats the only seed I've seen u say u have mdjenks that I would grow. Everything else has zero interest to me.


you make me sad karma


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've been wanting to grow that one.
> 
> Thats the only seed I've seen u say u have mdjenks that I would grow. Everything else has zero interest to me.


say i have


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

I have only one BLZ Bud so I hope it pops and grows gracefully


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I am drink our my ass hennessy all dylpp


Before u typed this I was like damn he is wasted tonight!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

GGG Best bunch of people i have ever met in the seed industry!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

none of these interest you except the BLZ Bud Karma? I'm missing the tangerine dream, acapulco gold, aurora indica, and snow white


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Before u typed this I was like damn he is wasted tonight!


Ur not the only 1...



WBW had a herm wit OGR.... It was re-iterated like a few posts back....

*seriously all the letters are blurry, I wish i kept a cut of that Midget ModyDick... I could call it Moby Chode...



mdjenks said:


> none of these interest you except the BLZ Bud Karma? I'm missing the tangerine dream, acapulco gold, aurora indica, and snow white
> 
> View attachment 2021392View attachment 2021393


There is shit there u neglected to mention....
Theres def. somethin there id grow... But id grow anythin if there was room for it.... (u never know)
Doesnt mean it would last...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

blessing from gage green.

few test beans :

grape stomper x grape stomper bx


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2012)

well thats just jacked up


jkahndb0 said:


> Ur not the only 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> none of these interest you except the BLZ Bud Karma? I'm missing the tangerine dream, acapulco gold, aurora indica, and snow white /QUOTE]
> i had no luck growing out the ai , must be the crap water or the climate here


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

im not karma, but i am his pimp.but I can respond cause I own my hoes. 
i wouldn't consider growing those. (maybe the grape god...) If the Sensi Big bud was regular, Id grow that instantly. 

most everyone here will recommend buying regular seeds. they have much less problems and IMO: are 99% always better in regular.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope. And in my opinion since your asking poppin single beans is a waste. Pop a pack find a keeper. Turn her into a mama and rock that cabinet out with cuts. But I've told u this before. But then again most of what u say and do makes little sense to me. 
U have so much exp helping with other peoples grows all up and down the west coast. 
And yet u ask stupid ass questions all the time. 
And your grow looks like a straight up first time grow anything opp
And u are all over the west coast and yet u buy seeds from overseas
And u are all over the west coast and yet u don't rock the west coast clone onlies. 
These are most of the reasons I don't respond to your questions. 
I do like that grow cab u have. I'd never ever buy one but its cool.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> grape stomper x grape stomper bx


you have a journal for these? you lucky son of a b. I would kill for those. good thing you don't know me!


----------



## throwdo (Jan 26, 2012)

thats some funny stuff


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

ha.
with my security cameras... id seen you comming up the street.
and if you cut the bundle outside trips an alarm inside.

you touch the door knob... but i already hit the gun safe.
then its ...zoom zoom bitches ...cause i stay unlocked & loaded.

no mercy to anybody in this city. which is super gritty & aweful nitty.

i'll eat every plant before you bleed out.

come through. i'll leave the door open & seedlings in the living room.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

do or die with my test gear.

lol.

im not lucky. 

i earn, earned, earning it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

im totally down for that dynasty super silver haze , drizella , and critical

delta9 superstar.

gonna snatch them all sooner & not later.

wierd that prof p's SSH isnt noted a heavy yield.

anybody have access to an 8 to 10 week SSH?

*

running those 10 weekers in the lab from clone gets em cut in 9.

i love SOG. 
really i do love it.

wait till y'all see my next run ! gonna make some eyeballs pop out.

*

e$ko picked up the e32 trainwreck cut for a mother. all we need is a daddy.

hopefully 30 seed will get the job done.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

If you dont have a silencer id go with a Gun style taser...
If you fire a gun it might attract the police.. (although maybe not in your neigborhood...)
Not who you want when your choppin up would be theives, and Proliferating Dank....



gudkarma said:


> im totally down for that dynasty super silver haze , drizella , and critical
> 
> gonna snatch them all sooner & not later.
> 
> ...


Unless ur name isnt gudkarma, two ppl are already biddin on them.....

nd the ssh f3's iz mine....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

karma please use the edit


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 26, 2012)

I coulda got the grape stomper cut from cali this week but i said fuck it. Im trying so hard to keep the garden mite free and healthy. I am regretting not ordering up TimeWreck. Maybe pop these Bodhi sourdiesel ibl crosses I have to spice things up a bit. They're a lil old. I really should grow the shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah. i already see seurbidz being a pain in my ass.

i hate bidding ...unless i can use esnipe or similar. 
seur doesnt look to support that type of thing.

maybe i can score a few packs over time.
no biggie. i got bigger & better sour d type fish to grill.

*

i cant complain. 

my recent pork chop grill session of spacequeen & the now heavy bearded spacedawg should enter the lab-is-sphere in a month or so.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yeah. i already see seurbidz being a pain in my ass.
> 
> i hate bidding ...unless i can use esnipe or similar.
> seur doesnt look to support that type of thing.
> ...


I dont like bidding either, they usually arent Bid type Auctions....

around 1/5 they threw up trainwreck Buy It nows with little blessings #2 for $60-... 
when i originally grabbed them they were BIN's for $40-

Already got 30 in the stash so not really interested in any more....


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

for one nobody on the west coast buys seeds they buy clones. few people buy seeds, me for one buy them because you have no idea what generation clone you are getting and clones can carry pests, fungi and what not. buying seeds you know its going to be legit for the most part and what stupid ass questions do I ask? I think most of you think you know more than what you do and use this forum to up your egos. And my grow is going perfect if you didn't see the pics which i think you did and put a like on it. And fuck all these new unstable strains you all drool over, stick to the basics and you will know what im talking about. my friends don't go with these crazy ass unstable hybrids you all rave about because they know their shit. I've tried to be civil with you all but it doesn't seem to work. i thought we as a community would be more supportive in what we are doing and if you all are into collecting seeds so be it, I think its the dumbest shit ive heard of. talk the talk but can you walk the walk? show some pics of what you have grown and then speak to me and cut all the negative bullshit you all like high school kids in a click and its fuckin retarded.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Which one?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

what did you call me


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Which one?


I was curious too..... I dont see nuthin....


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Which one?


which one? what are you talking about?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Pics of what? Me smoking smoking beans? Like I said the truth hurts. And u asked my opinion so I gave it. If u don't like us high school retarded kids don't post here I'm sure we will all lose sleep over it. 
I called it like I see it. U are a new grower trying to talk shit to exp growers. I have about ten yrs exp growing herb. It's very easy to spot your lack of knowledge. Right now I'm running 2k for the dome. Which is the smallest grow I've had in a long ass time. If I'm a high school kid ur in preschool.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol god dam...i'm gone for a few hours and there is a few hundred posts to read..

anyway...here are some shots of the querkle sample bud i cut today.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> which one? what are you talking about?





robert 14617 said:


> karma please use the edit



View attachment 2021518

Hey CMT, great Pics..
I dont mean the actual Buds...<--- which are very nice as well..LoL
But iono, i just like the pictures..... Well Done...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

friken covered in triks love it what are the hairs in the background


----------



## taaldow (Jan 26, 2012)

a good friend just drop off some goodies 13 toky og (captain private reserve og x alien og) and 13 sour diesel x lavender


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

look at post 1194 you put a like on it. 10 years thats it. me and two of my buddies have a combined 15 yrs and sorry for blowing up on you like that but I don't get it. I try and ask simple questions and get put in ring and I don't understand it or what i have to do that will make you all cool with me. I don't have to prove to any of you about my time or experience. maybe i am in the wrong thread and should go to one with people that are serious about growing and not collecting.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

oh my bad it was gudkarma not you


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

taaldow said:


> a good friend just drop off some goodies 13 toky og (captain private reserve og x alien og) and 13 sour diesel x lavender


I know that Bitch....



But seriously....
They both sound fun to me....


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

just got 20 beans from my son , the last time he felt the brick smoke was as good was two years ago the plant i grew out was mostly sativa , and it had the sweetest ruby red grapefruit smell .one of my only regrets was not holding on to that strain . now we may have another chance


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey CMT, great Pics..
> I dont mean the actual Buds...<--- which are very nice as well..LoL
> But iono, i just like the pictures..... Well Done...


thanks. i got a new camera a few days ago, much more MP than my last camera, along with much better macro settings...glad you commented on that 



robert 14617 said:


> what are the hairs in the background


i have 5 cats and a dog...hair is everywhere...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

mom wtf


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> look at post 1194 you put a like on it. 10 years thats it. me and two of my buddies have a combined 15 yrs and sorry for blowing up on you like that but I don't get it. I try and ask simple questions and get put in ring and I don't understand it or what i have to do that will make you all cool with me. I don't have to prove to any of you about my time or experience. maybe i am in the wrong thread and should go to one with people that are serious about growing and not collecting.


yup, cause nobody in here grows really really good buds at all....

look mdjenks. the cold hard truth is. your comments, questions, and behavior all clearly point you being a fairly new grower (and probably a teenager!  ) . no, you dont have to prove shit. none of us care. [ do experience growers really ask if 12/12 SOG works?..... ]

get pics up, and good posts all you need to do.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

U didn't write this by chance did u noob? FYI I can see all your posts. Sure looks like your grow is going well. Your first grow mind u. 


I'm down to one lady, the shorter one drowned. the roots were blocking the oxygen and clogging the oxy feeder tube. the big one is still big and going strong should get a good yield out of her. I will post pics tomorrow when the lights come back on and she wakes. started with five and ended with 1. every run is a learning experience, i suppose I should get a stronger oxy pump. the big lady is closer to the pump so I guess that is why she is still thriving.

Linkylinky. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/496471-first-grow-20.html#post6969108

Peeps don't run clones on the west coast? Hmm that's new too me.​
​


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

i have more cats and dog hair every where and my smoke is fine


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks. i got a new camera a few days ago, much more MP than my last camera, along with much better macro settings...glad you commented on that
> 
> 
> i have 5 cats and a dog...hair is everywhere...


Lol...
My dogs hair gets everywhere...
I mean fuckin everywhere... But hes cool so i let it slide...

I be out, nd he wont even be with me and i find his hair all over my shit...HaHa
Id post a pic, but im too Paranoid...

My 16.5yr old PuP died like 2 yrs ago so i got him... Dudes Insane, tswhat he is...


nice one on the Cam...
I so gotta get a charger for my Nikon in anticipation of bud shots in 8-10wks...LoL


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> U didn't write this by chance did u noob? FYI I can see all your posts. Sure looks like your grow is going well. Your first grow mind u.
> 
> I'm down to one lady, the shorter one drowned. the roots were blocking the oxygen and clogging the oxy feeder tube. the big one is still big and going strong should get a good yield out of her. I will post pics tomorrow when the lights come back on and she wakes. started with five and ended with 1. every run is a learning experience, i suppose I should get a stronger oxy pump. the big lady is closer to the pump so I guess that is why she is still thriving.
> 
> ...


everybody for the most part runs clones on the west coast but a few of us don't because you never know what you are getting or bringing home i.e. fungi and pest, thats what i am trying to say. there is probably a thousand breeders here so you take your chances and i like growing from seed.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

and like i said its my first personal grow before i had a tiny studio and could do my own thing but now that i have a bigger place i can. why so judge mental all the sudden? I thought pot heads were peaceful, guess not on the riu. you all are something else, wonder were you are coming from probably denver or some new state that just legalized medicinal.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> and like i said its my first personal grow before i had a tiny studio and could do my own thing but now that i have a bigger place i can. why so judge mental all the sudden? I thought pot heads were peaceful, guess not on the riu. you all are something else, wonder were you are coming from probably denver or some new state that just legalized medicinal.


View attachment 2021611
................................


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> i read about a guy who starts his seedlings at 12/12 right off the bat using sea of green and claims to have great yields.......any opinions on that? I was thinking about trying with some AK48 next run but if it isn't legit I wont do it.


And you say you did some searching and couldn't find anything about growing 12/12 from seed, there is a whole thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html . Go ask questions over there, I'm sure they can help you


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> And you say you did some searching and couldn't find anything about growing 12/12 from seed, there is a whole thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread.html . Go ask questions over there, I'm sure they can help you


I already said I found some threads, what is this attack me day. I don't want beef with you all I just want to share experiences with you all but some how i ended up being a target for shit slinging. sorry if i offended anyone wasn't my point, i thought this was a community and thats what i want it to be not all this negative bullshit thats been going on. i love this thread and refuse to let the negative get in my way. some of you need to check your ego's.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait a second I thought no one on the west coast ran clones now just a few of you don't? FYI they sell seeds in dispensaries too. Not that I've ever actually been In one or anything. see u keep saying all this stupid shit. I'm hostile cause I don't like fake ass bullshit. 15 years exp between u and your two friends? So 5 a piece. I call bullshit on that too. Ur grow is super no exp style. Where is this exp in your grow? Quick make up some stupid shit. Or better yet go tell ur mom the cool kids aren't playing nice.


----------



## CaptainTripps (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> everybody for the most part runs clones on the west coast but a few of us don't because you never know what you are getting or bringing home i.e. fungi and pest, thats what i am trying to say. there is probably a thousand breeders here so you take your chances and i like growing from seed.


There probably are clean clones out there, but im about done with them lol. My rooms stay bug free if I stay away from dirty growers lol. Besides you can find just as good of plants running from seed, thats where every clone came from...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I already said I found some threads, what is this attack me day. I don't want beef with you all I just want to share experiences with you all but some how i ended up being a target for shit slinging. sorry if i offended anyone wasn't my point, i thought this was a community and thats what i want it to be not all this negative bullshit thats been going on. i love this thread and refuse to let the negative get in my way. some of you need to check your ego's.


this guy is on some hardcore durgs. can i have some? is it some xtal? i bet so. cause you are fin off the wall wacko.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Wait a second I thought no one on the west coast ran clones now just a few of you don't? FYI they sell seeds in dispensaries too. Not that I've ever actually been In one or anything. see u keep saying all this stupid shit. I'm hostile cause I don't like fake ass bullshit. 15 years exp between u and your two friends? So 5 a piece. I call bullshit on that too. Ur grow is super no exp style. Where is this exp in your grow? Quick make up some stupid shit. Or better yet go tell ur mom the cool kids aren't playing nice.


Ok you win your the greatest and I never said nobody runs clones. the seeds in the dispensaries are from the thousands of breeders here in cali and its the same ole shit you all talk about. .


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> this guy is on some hardcore durgs. can i have some? is it some xtal? i bet so. cause you are fin off the wall wacko.


really, you gonna be an asshole too?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 26, 2012)

I Love this shitz! I run nothin but seeds fuck getting clones!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah he only wants the good proven seeds like greenhouse and what else is it noobs love? 

What do u mean u only run seeds? What's that even mean? I smoke my seeds. It gets u lifted. I'm about to fire up a pack of gage green burgundy right now. Ohh shit if only u guys could smell deez beans a roasting


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah he only wants the good proven seeds like greenhouse and what else is it noobs love?
> 
> What do u mean u only run seeds? What's that even mean? I smoke my seeds. It gets u lifted. I'm about to fire up a pack of gage green burgundy right now. Ohh shit if only u guys could smell deez beans a roasting


this thread is the biggest joke ive seen bunch of wanna be's trying to impress each other. good luck on seeing who can collect a million beans..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> really, you gonna be an asshole too?


if you remember. i hated you the second you got on this thread! i can smell shit form across the country.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 26, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> if you remember. i hated you the second you got on this thread! i can smell shit form across the country.


well thats too bad.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

changing the subject: 

i'm all riled up. i had to order seeds: Strawberry Alien Kush, and Deep Chunk


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 26, 2012)

Did u buy the KOS deep chunk or Tom hill deep chunk?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 26, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> changing the subject:
> 
> i'm all riled up. i had to order seeds: Strawberry Alien Kush, and Deep Chunk


Yah, those KOS - Deep Chunnk F?? (it says F1 but there reworked Tom Hill...)
Is a great deal, the Tom Hill F1's are $90-....
Id rather grabit from Gman anyway.....


----------



## blissfest (Jan 26, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> this thread is the biggest joke ive seen bunch of wanna be's trying to impress each other. good luck on seeing who can collect a million beans, fuckin idiots


LMFAO!! First one to a million wins


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 26, 2012)

KOS! i hear good things, and see good things. wish i had more money

just added cbr9147. did some research on the parents. sounds super dank.


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah he only wants the good proven seeds like greenhouse and what else is it noobs love?
> 
> What do u mean u only run seeds? What's that even mean? I smoke my seeds. It gets u lifted. I'm about to fire up a pack of gage green burgundy right now. Ohh shit if only u guys could smell deez beans a roasting


You are the most dumbest person on this entire thread. grown up


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> if you remember. i hated you the second you got on this thread! i can smell shit form across the country.[/QUO
> play nice boys...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

F-ck all you haters get out of this thread im fing sick of people coming in here like something owed to them
And shit get real people! And find another thread to hate on


----------



## zamzia (Jan 27, 2012)

I read the title of the thread and the first page or so, then jumped to the end and it appears to have gone well off topic. 12,116 posts and I wonder how many are about members collections of seeds.

Anyway, I'll admit I have a growing stash of seeds. Last count was 163 with predominately different strains for the most part (have a couple of strains that were 5/8 packs, but mainly pick 'n mix). Only got a PE and PPP on the go at the moment. And I understand that seeds do have a shelf life. Had a load of bag seed I tried to germ this time last year and of 30 + seeds none popped. They are 15 years old (at least) though


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 27, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> just got 20 beans from my son , the last time he felt the brick smoke was as good was two years ago the plant i grew out was mostly sativa , and it had the sweetest ruby red grapefruit smell .one of my only regrets was not holding on to that strain . now we may have another chance


I been saving the best mexi bud seeds for years.
Someday they won't bee here any more.
Poplars is gong to try some of my best mexis for his outdoor this year.


----------



## BirdDawg (Jan 27, 2012)

ya this thread is kinda hit or miss... most members here should just start a private thread instead.... so much hating here.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 27, 2012)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking Pinky?...I think so brain, but where are we gonna find rubber suits in our size?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> You are the most dumbest person on this entire thread. grown up


 you can't type like that and then call somebody else dumb. sorry.



hellraizer30 said:


> F-ck all you haters get out of this thread im fing sick of people coming in here like something owed to them
> And shit get real people! And find another thread to hate on


i hear you buddy, i hate it too. but when people get stupid, they get tossed on the ignore list


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

zamzia said:


> I read the title of the thread and the first page or so, then jumped to the end and it appears to have gone well off topic. 12,116 posts and I wonder how many are about members collections of seeds.
> 
> Anyway, I'll admit I have a growing stash of seeds. Last count was 163 with predominately different strains for the most part (have a couple of strains that were 5/8 packs, but mainly pick 'n mix). Only got a PE and PPP on the go at the moment. And I understand that seeds do have a shelf life. Had a load of bag seed I tried to germ this time last year and of 30 + seeds none popped. They are 15 years old (at least) though


after a decade, the germ rate is sure to drop  i'm curious though, did you keep the beans in the fridge? how did you store them for the last 15 years? 

and just to play devils advocate, the thread isn't called, "Seed Collections", its "The Seed Collectors Thread". just sayin


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 27, 2012)

oh dear, the children are fighting again


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Just for the record. I have no problem with new growers. At all. If I can help someone in any way I usually try to. But if u come in here making up lies about your exp and acting all butt hurt. Prepare to get called out. There are plenty of new growers that come in that make contributions and are treated with the same respect they give out.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yeah. i already see seurbidz being a pain in my ass.
> 
> i hate bidding ...unless i can use esnipe or similar.
> seur doesnt look to support that type of thing.
> ...


A few years ago Seur Bidz was bomb. You could grab "Buy It Now" (or BIN's ppl called them)10-packs of TGA gear for $50... Bodhi would throw up these $30 BIN's as well as list regular auction bid packs. Sonic Seeds, Outlaw Genetics, Trichome Jungle, Heaven Scent, alot of good stuff was for grabs you really didn't see anywhere else for those low prices. Times have changed tho. Outlaw got busted, Subcool and SeurBidz admin had a falling out, and Bodhi spread his wings a little bit.


----------



## wheezer (Jan 27, 2012)

Daaaaaaamn....what's goin' on in here this morning?? Haters on the seed thread?? I can't believe it!! People can't find anything better to cry about in this fucked up world right now?? c'mon....I'll bet ya can if you try......
I love it when iliterate idiots call other people stupid.......it's like , soooooo what does that make you then??haha
Collect seeds, grow seeds, buy seeds, don't buy seeds, don't collect em' don't grow em'..........but quit fuckin' CRYING you bunch of little whiney babies.....I think I hear your mommy calling you.


----------



## tardis (Jan 27, 2012)

All the plushberrys i've grown have gone male  but I used one of th emales to pollenate a G13 Labs Pineapple Express, TGA Subcool Vortex, and Cali Connection Blackwater.  Tossed some vortex x plushberry into the puck yesterday, can't wait to try plushberry thru a vortex.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sup guys  im thinking todays the day my cz order come in and my ggg stuff looking to be a good day

Also dropped a shure fire blazing blue in and got a good germ


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> thats probably just the shit from under your nose



ill see a few of you on cz on icmag with journals. im getting banned asap so i cant even access this site. its for the best


----------



## taaldow (Jan 27, 2012)

what's going on boys the puppies got out again


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yah they got out but there kenneled now


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sup guys  im thinking todays the day my cz order come in and my ggg stuff looking to be a good day
> 
> Also dropped a shure fire blazing blue in and got a good germ


ill be watching that blazing blue,as you grow them.
they do look good,im waiting on that firestarter.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

I got a fire starter thread going on cz havnt been updating much  lot going on atm but il get to it soon


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got a fire starter thread going on cz havnt been updating much  lot going on atm but il get to it soon


thats the reason i got em.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

man, wtf, go to sleep for awhile and all hell breaks losE..

seems that every good thread has to have it's arguements every now and again for w/e reasons.. just wish that the people coming into a new thread would be a lil more respectful to the people who have been posting in a thread for ages, but idk, i guess that's too much to ask for sometimes..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahaha just checked some more of dudes posts. He went to another thread crying about us. Then they talked shit about us. It actually seemed like most of the dudes over there are good dudes too. Oh well no sweat off my back. I'm gonna keep buyin seeds and smoking em. Cuz that's how I role. 

Show respect get respect. That's also how I role. 

I really don't get peeps problems with us buying beans. What happens when the zombie apocalypse happens huh? I know me and my boy jkahn got a plan. Whatcha gonna do?
FYI I don't just buy beans. I buy hookers too. And I grow organic dank.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 27, 2012)

Picked up a pack of Conny Genetics Secret Recipe from Attitude today. Truecannabliss finally told the genetic makeup of this strain. People that have grown it says it is really good, and huge yields.

From Truecannabliss:
"Ok folks due to importance of a strains genetics being known for medical use we have decided to let you all know the genetics behind our Secret Recipe.

First off the father which as many guessed was a Chem BX2.

Now for the mother which came from seeds given to me by Rezdog when i visited him and some other very good grower/breeder friends in either 2007 or 2008....the seeds were from the very limited female seeds Reservoir seeds released, the genetic make-up of the Secret Recipe mother is *Diesel#1/Abusive OG Kush*, she was easily the largest yielding plant i have ever grown and produced at least 50% more than my Casey Jones cut (although finished in 11 weeks).
I will tell you a little more about her later, peace."
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=230327


They lost the mother, so very limited right now.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> FYI I don't just buy beans. I *bury* hookers too. And I grow organic dank.


fixed that for you lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info blissfest. Added to the buy soon list


----------



## blissfest (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks for the info blissfest. Added to the buy soon list


Im thinkin this is gonna be a real nice strain to grow.

Every grow report I have seen is monster donkey dick colas of sticky stinky goodness

Plus, you might find a killer male to dust some other strains with?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

blah blah blah.. thanks for the help..


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to come back and say sorry, it was just that laxfiz was being very disrespectful to others. Once again im sorry


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

i did the same thing once. I think they have a catalog of listed addresses. cause there were like 1,000 on mine....i couldnt find my address either.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

@Racer...

Thats kinda Fvcked up.....
But now i hafta look cuz i always thought i was like one of a kind where im at...LoL



TheTruSmokr said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to come back and say sorry, it was just that laxfiz was being very disrespectful to others. Once again im sorry


Is that KMK in ur Av....


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

i checked out raredankness seeds: Karma bitch seeds look wonderful, mature, and healthy.

Scotts OG seeds: tiny, very green, premature looking  I went ahead and put 5 of these germing. ill give update asap.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dam thats scarry thought right there


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

OHHHHHHHH...
Racer i just checked, and i misunderstood you....

Ok so here it is...
Every Zip code corresponds to an address or a group of addresses..

There not dippin into a pool of used Addy's there usin the USPS zip code tool...

Your specific House/addy has a 12345-1234 zip code for it, but for just a 5-digit zip code "12345" it will correspond to a group of addy's...

Thats all that is.. So dont worry...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

lol. im am very disrespectful. somebody come put me in time out. the only disrespectful one was mdjenks.... i was just an asshole. you cant be disrespectful if mdjenks deserves 0 respect. 

and again. stop being a faggot trusmoker. is that enough respect?


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

56777777777777777777777777777


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

54666666666666666666


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> Yeah, had willie, but thought this suits me a little better.


As soon as they released Fire It Up, i was done with them.. IMHO...
There earlier works are all good tho....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> As soon as they released Fire It Up, i was done with them.. IMHO...
> There earlier works are all good tho....


 who are they?? didn't pick up on that abreviation..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> who are they?? didn't pick up on that abreviation..


Kottonmouth Kings...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

piss test, piss test, gotta take piss test.  KMK!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Kottonmouth Kings...
> 
> View attachment 2022786


 what's a good album to pick up by them?? my one friend loves them, but i've never gotten into them much, or at all for that matter..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

A lil weird in person though...
when d-loc was smokin the j, he was movin up and down and fanning it with his hands and doing some other shit....
LoL.. dont remember it all, this was 2004

High Society I, and Hidden Stash are pretty good...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

and Fire It UP. is my third after high society I and hidden stash.
.
i used to go to KMK and ICP concerts. fucking insane and incredibly fun. especially candyflipping.ahhh! the good old days...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> and Fire It UP. is my third after high society I and hidden stash.
> .
> i used to go to KMK and ICP concerts. fucking insane and incredibly fun. especially candyflipping.ahhh! the good old days...


LoL....
I got an icp hockey jersey signed by KMK... (makes no sense i know...)
Been to 3 Gatherings as well...
Old Skool Juggalo right Here...

[video=youtube_share;HtrJjhCiyfw]http://youtu.be/HtrJjhCiyfw[/video]

I pretty much picked it at random, but its still a good song... Man i havent listened to them in Yrs....


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

lol...i really don't care for them as individuals(that is Kottonmouth Kings), but i like what they represent. Which is hip hop and cannabis


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

23444444444444444


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> If you don't like that. I don't know what to say then. I guess some of you might call me a wigger. But thats ok


I liked there first few albums more i guess cuz it was more Rock than Rap... I havent even heard anythin from Fire it up on...
Was that dude pakelika unmasked??


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> If you don't like that. I don't know what to say then. I guess some of you might call me a wigger. But thats ok
> 
> [video=youtube;IwNb4SdrWck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwNb4SdrWck[/video]


 that shit was pretty tight... i wouldn't call you a wigga, i'm a white boy and like some hip hop / rap, but i'm more of an old head and don't really care for a lot of the newer shit out today, just me though..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;EQk8tdV7YeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQk8tdV7YeI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

you must listen. sick song. all you need to get with the KMK. so many styles. not like anything you heard ever.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

and just one more: for all the pot heads.

[video=youtube;3fUddhjtJVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fUddhjtJVQ&amp;feature=related[/video]

ive smoked P's to this song over my life


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> that shit was pretty tight... i wouldn't call you a wigga, i'm a white boy and like some hip hop / rap, but i'm more of an old head and don't really care for a lot of the newer shit out today, just me though..


101.1, 104.3, 101.9, etc...

Agreed....

Although anytime i stumble upon some "Ol' Skool" rap on the radio.. I just hafta listen....
Otherwise all the new shit is straight garbage....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;q77oJSOSiCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q77oJSOSiCs[/video]

this one good to


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> that shit was pretty tight... i wouldn't call you a wigga, i'm a white boy and like some hip hop / rap, but i'm more of an old head and don't really care for a lot of the newer shit out today, just me though..


I hear you man, 2pac greastest ever.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;gmPTwOJX_So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmPTwOJX_So[/video]


last one for me


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

You know what, I don't care what anybody says, you guys are good folks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

its all about geting to know peeps before judging  keep it green


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember driving to school with my system pumping "BUMP" at ear bleeding volumes, Bass so thick good luck lighting a lighter...  but, it's kind of hard IMHO to find anything "new" from the hip-hop genera that's to my liking


----------



## JCashman (Jan 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> 101.1, 104.3, 101.9, etc...
> Agreed....
> Although anytime i stumble upon some "Ol' Skool" rap on the radio.. I just hafta listen....
> Otherwise all the new shit is straight garbage....


thats funny, you just raddled off the 3 midwest stations that i use to listen to from like 95-03


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

thats why I stick with the old school shit! new age stream line stuff sucks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

most new music sucks dick anymore .... the 90s was the last of the good tunes and true bands....it feels like some,thing got lost along the way, like talent and shit LOL


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thats funny, you just raddled off the 3 midwest stations that i use to listen to from like 95-03


LoL.....
'95-'03 i would have to add 92.3..... atleast most of that timeperiod anyways...

Is funny though....





Dizzle Frost said:


> most new music sucks dick anymore .... the 90s was the last of the good tunes and true bands....it feels like some,thing got lost along the way, like talent and shit LOL



Creativity got lost in the artist...
And the majority consumer fucked us all over....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

101.1 is a rock station here , same with 106.7 ... all they play is mostly Detroit rock and music from the 70s 80s and early 90s...its some good shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> I hear you man, 2pac greastest ever.


I'm rolling with biggie.. Brooklyn born n raised!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

east coast rap from the late 80s early 90s was fuckin good shit! think man...the crack boom was in full swing...people gettin merked on a hourly basis...most of the stuff outa Brooklyn and Queens is the shit!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> east coast rap from the late 80s early 90s was fuckin good shit! think man...the crack boom was in full swing...people gettin merked on a hourly basis...most of the stuff outa Brooklyn and Queens is the shit!


101.1 is rock here too... it only comes in clear sometimes tho... LoL

Yes, biggie is the shit... My friend used to buy crack of him...LoL

I think it was church/flatbush.. but im pretty high right now....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

lOL I feel like my parents or something when I talk about new age shit... "it's just horrible" I find myself just listening and shaking my head... Not in a "I'm feeling the vibe". Way more like is this MoFo really just talking over a beat!?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

The new music of today sucks.......


----------



## taaldow (Jan 27, 2012)

N.W.A all the way


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Jan 27, 2012)

Bluegrass is where it is at, screw gang banging music , little miss prissy pop , cash rock, and untalented wannabe music(everything put out today)!!!


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

FreakyFarmer said:


> Bluegrass is where it is at, screw gang banging music , little miss prissy pop , cash rock, and untalented wannabe music(everything put out today)!!!


lol...hey man, do your thing.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

I just wanted to get on and give you all a big howdey doodey..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

^ hahahhahahhahaahhahahhahhahahahahhahahhahahaha..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

when im called off.
...got a sawed off.

squeeze the trigger
everybody's all hauled off.

[youtube]Zti7aIBhhQg[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I just wanted to get on and give you all a big FUCK YOU. And Karmas a bitch are stalking me? saying I was crying about you all losers is amusing, just call it how i see it.


Damn and im over here trying to be a friend! You are just digging your own grave duke!!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I just wanted to get on and give you all a big FUCK YOU. And Karmas a bitch are stalking me? saying I was crying about you all losers is amusing, just call it how i see it.


Whats the matter got sand in your vagina?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I just wanted to get on and give you all a big FUCK YOU. And Karmas a bitch are stalking me? saying I was crying about you all losers is amusing, just call it how i see it.


Man i wish we could meet and have your dumbass say that to my face ya fucking douchebag......
Want to talk about a fuckin' beat down.....


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Man i wish we could meet and have your dumbass say that to my face ya fucking douchebag......
> Want to talk about a fuckin' beat down.....


You're an idiot, I was in search in rescue in the military for 12 years and have been to iraq and afghanistan and seen my fair share of combat and would stomp u like a grape you iron maiden fag.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Whats the matter got sand in your vagina?


thats fucken original did your boyfriend tell you that come back?


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn and im over here trying to be a friend! You are just digging your own grave duke!!


I have no problems with you but these self proclaimed holier than though assholes on here, not everyone, started this shit so fuck um.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> You're an idiot, I was in search in rescue in the military for 12 years and have been to iraq and afghanistan and seen my fair share of combat and would stomp u like a grape you iron maiden fag.


Oh so scared ya fucking half-witted dill-do fuck head.
And of course your dumbass would think you are the only one to has served,typical fuckin dumbass.
Do riu a favor and JUST go the fuck away.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 27, 2012)

To those who do not know these words of wisdom... Cold Water Extraction is f*ckin' awesome!!!

I am trying to decide on a new lineup for next run besides the inclusion of Sputnik 2's.. in a search for a killer keeper pheno to make a permanent addition to a garden of sure fire winners that yield like monsters. I have decided *of course* (because anyone that reads anything I write will see me going on and on and on about how f*cking great these 2 are) that the permanent residents for all time being .. ahem.. Space Princess and Space Dawg need some everlasting company here in the Batcave. Running currently:

black cherry x blueberry=black and blue
707 headband x snowdawg bx =bandana
sputnik 1 x cinderella 99=space princess
strawberry cough x alien kush =strawberry alien kush
the white x snowdawg bx =eisbaer
northern lights#5 x talk of kabul(afghanistan clone) =northen terror (im gonna call it since it is unnamed)
space queen x snowdawg = spacedawg
black rose x double purple doja = boognish rising
snowdawg bx x las vegas purple kush = sin city kush
space queen x las vegas purple kush = jackpot royale​
So unlike popping a pack of ten and pheno hunting I will do what I always do.. pop a few of these, couple of those... ten or 20 different plants even tho they are multistrain doesn't have an effect on the probability of finding a keeper. Finding one keeper outta a ten pack sometimes is easy, sometimes it's not. No matter the variety the chances are virtually the same and no matter the argument this is how I grow and grow I shall. 

Now what to grow? This is always the hard part. The winners have to have these things in common. Bag appeal. Great Taste & Smell. & they have to Yield well. 

*Alphakronik's
*Alpha Dawg
Omega Dawg
Bubba Love
Sin City Kush
Snowdawg 2

*Loran's
*Honu
Blue Fire

*TGA's*
Plushberry
or maybe explore some more in the TGA Honeymoon Mix pack?

*Elite Genetics
*Ultimate Moondawg

*Mini's*
Crystal Throttle x Chemdawg 91

*PPP's
*Urkleberry​
To me this is always the hard part. Choosing what to germ. The explorer inside me really wants to try Plushberry but I know it's not going to knock my socks off from doing enough research. When life changed a couple years ago and I had to put away my ballasts and temporarily stop growing I handed up my keepers for safe keeping. Besides the fact that they are now in an environment that mites have done alot of damage, and the idiot that was supposed to be protecting them labeled a few wrong... I really just wanna start from scratch with the two winners I have and build an impressive collection that'll make myself drool. My father who now is growing what I grow instead of the Casey Jones and KC36 shit my uncle got him into is starting to come around to recognizing how much passion I have for this hobby. More than a hobby a second job. The passion for the plant and it's many wonders and traits really drive me to wanna keep on looking to find those perfect gems.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

militarty! lol!!!! no you arent!!! you are a 15 year old kid who talks a lot of shit. or mentally disabled. neither of those = military. a and you also wear a butt plug all time. 

also, they didnt let openly gay people in the military. and you are clearly openly a faggot.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I have no problems with you but these self proclaimed holier than though assholes on here, not everyone, started this shit so fuck um.


you are a compulsive liar, and a fake ass bitch.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I just wanted to get on and give you all a big FUCK YOU. And Karmas a bitch are stalking me? saying I was crying about you all losers is amusing, just call it how i see it.


you come here just to tell us fuck you...and we're the ones with the problem?

outbursts like that was what i was referring to in my earlier post. 

although i have been nice to you, like i am to all new-comers to this thread, i dont understand why i get a fuck you too...but i dont think i'll lose any sleep over it. good luck with your ventures buddy.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> east coast rap from the late 80s early 90s was fuckin good shit! think man...the crack boom was in full swing...people gettin merked on a hourly basis...most of the stuff outa Brooklyn and Queens is the shit!


 i agree, i'll always have a soft spot for bands like tribe called quest, public enemy, beastie boys, to name but a few.. i absolutely loved tribe though, probably one of my faves at the time... 
i'm a big fan of wutang as well, gotta love big baby jesus, i just like his style and his flow is off the hook imo.

satelitte radio is nice as they have a channel called back spin that's all old skool jams like eric b and rakim up to pe and tribe, pretty much my stand alone station next to stern of course.

around here only the college radio stations play good music imo, we have 91.7 which comes out of drexel in philly, and 103.3 which comes out of i forget what college atm, but it's from more central jersey.. 
on backspin, they have what they call toker tuesday, and everyone who calls in to make a request says what they're puffing on, pretty funny sometimes...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh so scared ya fucking half-witted dill-do fuck head.
> And of course your dumbass would think you are the only one to has served,typical fuckin dumbass.
> Do riu a favor and JUST go the fuck away.


I don't think I'm the only one that has served but I was in the shit more than the majority of the people in the military, except I was saving lives and killing only out of necessity. I'm willing to squash this whole beef and start over but I doubt you all will have the ballz to do that. I'm very easy to get along with but like I said some of you on here started it not me and when I respond to it I get ganged up on thats just pussy.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

crystal throttle x chem 91

that sounds very very interesting.

*

man if i didnt come across an asshole here that was supposed to keep a bunch of my strains safe.

looser nearly lost everything & then got mites.

add to it he's an untrustworthy liar.

a receipe for disaster.

*

hoooooooooooooooooooooo wu tang

sick beatz & skillfull originality.

RIP ==> ol dirty dirt & j dilla !!!!

[youtube]_GDPZpRmTg0[/youtube]


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 27, 2012)

Dont Smoke Crack!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> militarty! lol!!!! no you arent!!! you are a 15 year old kid who talks a lot of shit. or mentally disabled. neither of those = military. a and you also wear a butt plug all time.
> 
> also, they didnt let openly gay people in the military. and you are clearly openly a faggot.


 I can post a picture of my DD214 saying I served for 12 years, how many medals I have, that I was in both wars, and have an honorable dischage. I'm 36 you idiot.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

a real band ...a day to remember

fuck all that rap music 

[video=youtube;3QJftpE0oA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QJftpE0oA4[/video]
[video=youtube;N1MujfQqLIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1MujfQqLIg[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay everybody calm down..Personal attacks are not allowed and can lead t something other than a warning..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay everybody calm down..Personal attacks are not allowed and can lead t something other than a warning..


for real man...i dont get why people, the regulars here included, have to start shit with other people. things can always be settled without name calling and dick measuring...

just do what i did, tell him good luck and then dont read his posts any more...that simple.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I can post a picture of my DD214 saying I served for 12 years, how many medals I have, that I was in both wars, and have an honorable dischage. I'm 36 you idiot.


damn. well your a 36 year old. with the brain capacity of a 10 year old. the vagina of a 80year old, and an asshole as loose as a ukrainian hooker.

i really hate this guy. ive been tyring to myself get banned for the last 24hours. id doesnt seem to work. but for the sake of the thread. i wont respond one more time.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> you come here just to tell us fuck you...and we're the ones with the problem?
> 
> outbursts like that was what i was referring to in my earlier post.
> 
> although i have been nice to you, like i am to all new-comers to this thread, i dont understand why i get a fuck you too...but i dont think i'll lose any sleep over it. good luck with your ventures buddy.


I wasn't talking about every one on here, the ones know who they are.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

ya thats all fine and dandy,butthe keeps poping in and starting shit and it gets old.
But whatever the mod god has spoken(and that means no disrespect to the mod either)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> You're an idiot, I was in search in rescue in the military for 12 years and have been to iraq and afghanistan and seen my fair share of combat and would stomp u like a grape you iron maiden fag.


really? what unit? what base? 12 years huh? how long did you serve before you qualified for CSAR?

unless you served in the fuckin Malaysian army im callin bullshit here ! there is no way the army would select a fucktard like you for CSAR....i bet you dotn even knwo what CSAR means .... go ahead and google it and come back with a gay ass relpy


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> you come here just to tell us fuck you...and we're the ones with the problem?
> 
> outbursts like that was what i was referring to in my earlier post.
> 
> although i have been nice to you, like i am to all new-comers to this thread, i dont understand why i get a fuck you too...but i dont think i'll lose any sleep over it. good luck with you ventures buddy.


I agree & I've completely ignored the guy. It is a shame some people get kicks outta stuff like this and can't keep the content relative. I mean I can see if some of the regulars were bullshitting with each other how it's okay but someone new to just come in and post stupid questions that google could have answered in like 3 seconds is pretty lame. That person by now should understand this as far as I can tell is a thread dedicated to people who have experience working with multiple genetics and sharing experiences working with different strains. Kinda what a seed junkie would do or be into. Not posting pics of their setup looking for praise or of the handful of shitty greenhouse or ch9 packs and asking if they're any good. There's a whole Newbie section on this forum dedicated to teach or show the ropes and plenty of helpful people around those threads that I'm sure actually enjoy schooling Newbs. 

MDJenks you're simply beyond the point that anyone here is going to want to help you now and I think you're not accomplishing anything but creating flames. If you wanna feel the banhammer keep it up. I'm sure it's not going to be long before someone here has had enough.


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 27, 2012)

Me personally I would like to see everyone get back to talking about and posting photos of all there awesome strains(that's what I'm here hiding in the shadows for anyway) and just drop the BS like it never happened.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

damn !!!

leaving for the boldega to grab a dutchmaster !

& come back & fly out on j' dilla.

gonna fill it with some tahoe og. 

& zoom zoom.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn !!!
> 
> leaving for the boldega to grab a dutchmaster !
> 
> ...




Fire it up bro........


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I wasn't talking about every one on here, the ones know who they are.


either way you showed a big disrespect...as are other people in here. gotta give it to get it. 

and i promise you we/they are big enough to put it in the past and start over...its happened quite a few times in here...

my little cousin was in iraq and afghanistan...he was an MP though, so you'd probably hate him lol. thanks for your service bro.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lxp7jQx_XUM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxp7jQx_XUM[/video]

[video=youtube;kcsEop0NPGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcsEop0NPGM[/video]


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

Dizzle Frost I was in 66th Rescue Squadron out of Nellis AFB in Vegas. Combat Search and rescue, you happy. I qualified when I was 20, got out for four years joined again in 2007 and got out again in 2011. And I was in the Air Force, Army doesnt have search and rescue dumb ass.

some pics while in afghanistan, not going to tell which guy I am though



You must have googled CSAR not me. SERE school for the air force is at fairchild AFB in spokane washington and is three weeks long, desert survival is in fallan nevada, jungle is in georgia, arctic survival is in alaska at elmendorf and water survival is at the pensecola naval air station in florida.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry cmt i love all kinds of music. from jeff buckly & nick drake to death & slayer to salsa & latin hip hop to you name it... classic rock, jazz, trance, sinatra...

that band sucks!

lol.

but i still LOVE you & the hillybilly beanery & your boys that drive around farm country high on rolls.

dilla.
genius.
poet.
producer extraordinary.
his music (especially his personal stuff) is incredible.

[youtube]_ncSt5xC8Uk[/youtube]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

this is a little more like it....i pretty much hate rap except for eminem...never liked old school rap...i like the mid 90's stuff..people like lil wayne, petey pablo, and lil jon destroyed rap music.

oh hey..as i was readin thru i saw someone said 101.1 is a rock station...its a rock station here too, The WRIF.

[video=youtube;a5Ac-7FT7vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5Ac-7FT7vw[/video]


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

so let it all go and lets start this shit over, I think it went a little overboard and got really immature and I apologize for my part of seeing as how I am never like that. One of you must have pushed the right button. The VA hospital tries to push klonopin for PTSD all the time on me but I show them my rec and say nah Im good I have better safer medicine. Thanks cmt1984


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

a few more.. 

[video=youtube;7LgcY32VziU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LgcY32VziU[/video]

[video=youtube;jmGvoIPnHWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmGvoIPnHWE[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

[youtube]67gUOkOG0aw[/youtube]



Bang on peeps......


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

lol really gud? you like all kinds of music but a day to remember sucks? c'mon, they're range is great...ive never heard a bad song by them.

what about...atreyu?
escape the fate?
bullet for my valentine?

if you dont like escape the fate you can just get the fuck out right now...i gave you a pass on a day to remember...but i cant do it again lol.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

this is a good mashup

[video=youtube;3y0Yo3yZrPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y0Yo3yZrPA[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;EZ7hzV1ADzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ7hzV1ADzM[/video]
[video=youtube;pV-eSndnhKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV-eSndnhKs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol really gud? you like all kinds of music but a day to remember sucks? c'mon, they're range is great...ive never heard a bad song by them.
> 
> what about...atreyu?
> escape the fate?
> ...


I saw Atreyu play with Saosin, 30 Seconds to Mars, and the Used once. It was a kick ass show.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I saw Atreyu play with Saosin, 30 Seconds to Mars, and the Used once. It was a kick ass show.


oh you lucky fuck...such a great line up right there. all those bands are in my playlist.


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 27, 2012)

*cmt1984 is your avatar something you grew? is that TGAs every time you post i find myself staring at it till i smack myself
*


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> [video=youtube;pV-eSndnhKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pV-eSndnhKs&amp;feature=related[/video]


Nice post, bullet for my valentine has some sweet songs


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> *cmt1984 is your avatar something you grew? is that TGAs every time you post i find myself staring at it till i smack myself
> *


lol thanks a lot man, i really appreciate it.

yup, i grew it. its a tga tester, green queen x querkle.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> Nice post, bullet for my valentine has some sweet songs


for sure. bullet for my valentine is another band thats never made a bad song.


ill throw one more up, the best for last. my favorite song to listen to and zone out, used to play it over and over while rollin...fuckin love the video too.

[video=youtube;UhjG47gtMCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhjG47gtMCo[/video]


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 that fourth pic is out of control very nice indeed, I mean they area all good but that damn!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

One more and thats it........


[youtube]fAFfKMhtB_o[/youtube]


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

tool = great band

they have a huge sound & superb song writing.

had many a morning wetsuit on before mad tube rides listening to them.

*

here's what we come here for : 

chopping agin so soon gudkarma? 

why yes. 

indeed!

its what i do  grow cut chop. repeat.

double white , white widow leaning


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 27, 2012)

That looks nice wouldn't mind having a room full of that for the rest of my life thanks for sharing . is that something that's going to be available? or just a tester that didn't make the cut.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> cmt1984 that fourth pic is out of control very nice indeed, I mean they area all good but that damn!


thanks. thats my favorite too, its my avatar. 

i have her in reveg right now, plan on growin her for the rest of my life...and i have 3 young ones sexing right now.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ow yes. tool = great band
> 
> they have a huge sound & superb song writing.
> 
> ...




Looking sweet Gud...........


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> That looks nice wouldn't mind having a room full of that for the rest of my life thanks for sharing . is that something that's going to be available? or just a tester that didn't make the cut.


i have no idea. i really hope they release it though. i'll be making f2's...just in case


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

No disrespect, i respect everyones taste in music, but it seems like a lot of you listen to emo. guess im to old to get into not that I haven't heard a good emo song before.

I'm more into indie rock, indie electro, indie folk, and pretty much anything indie. Oh yeah old school country like the haggard, cash, hank senior and so on.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol thanks a lot man, i really appreciate it.
> 
> yup, i grew it. its a tga tester, green queen x querkle.




Awesome cmt.........


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

some indie rock pop for ya

[video=youtube;Pib8eYDSFEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pib8eYDSFEI[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

the cali con pre 98 bubba kush that wasted my time...

notice the nanner at the top of the bud in the first pic? they are EVERYWHERE on the rest of the plant.

did have a nice thick stem though..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

I pretty much only listen to reggae anymore. Lately mostly dancehall. But I like most everything. Put licensed to ill in my car the other day. That album still kills it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

well 
right now
my favorite "band" 
100% no doubt about it 


The Mars Volta


and reggae is about 50% of my diet.

imma check out all those bands cmt.
give em a good headphone listen.


i like Minus The Bear when i have chicks over


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I pretty much only listen to reggae anymore. Lately mostly dancehall. But I like most everything. Put licensed to ill in my car the other day. That album still kills it.


 yah it does, and it has some of the best bass lines on any album i've heard.. used to pound in my car till some asswipe stole my dvd player while it was getting worked on ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> To those who do not know these words of wisdom... Cold Water Extraction is f*ckin' awesome!!!
> 
> I am trying to decide on a new lineup for next run besides the inclusion of Sputnik 2's.. in a search for a killer keeper pheno to make a permanent addition to a garden of sure fire winners that yield like monsters. I have decided *of course* (because anyone that reads anything I write will see me going on and on and on about how f*cking great these 2 are) that the permanent residents for all time being .. ahem.. Space Princess and Space Dawg need some everlasting company here in the Batcave. Running currently:
> 
> ...




Hell yea! Now that's a post worthy of reading


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Batman I agree with your idea about just poppin 20 beans of whatever. The odds of finding a keeper are the same. Agreed. I just prefer to run a whole pack or packs. That way I really feel like I can say this strain is/is not for me. 

Cmt great pics man.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

i listen to most any rock, metal and country. but my favorite band has got to be a day to remember.

lol license to ill...never liked the beasties. it seems to give me a head ache real quick...

edit - just thought about that for a second...kinda funny how i can blow my eardrums out with some hardcore screamin metal and it relaxes the fuck out of me...but the beasties voices give me a head ache...


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

To karmas a bitch, beastie boys are by far one of my favorite bands ever, in my top five for sure. i rate them with the beatles, stones, and zepplin. They have surpassed so many genres its incredible not to mention they have never sold out.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm digging on (SOJA summer breeze )At the moment..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

here's something i found the other day.

its a side project from one of the dudes from tv in the radio

i love it. so unqiue.

shit homie gets MAD props for rocking that fierce beard.

[youtube]_CUsPALIA18[/youtube]


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

how can you not like this song

[video=youtube;97W_mgA8Ytg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97W_mgA8Ytg[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> how can you not like this song


very easily. lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'm digging on (SOJA summer breeze )At the moment..


Man I've really been into them lately too.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

and of course a little reggae

one of the masters : time to light my dutch!

[youtube]tLSCZVIpYaM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> how can you not like this song
> 
> [video=youtube;97W_mgA8Ytg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97W_mgA8Ytg[/video]





cmt1984 said:


> very easily. lol.


 yah, it wasn't bad but than i pushed play, lol.. it's not horrible, but a bit too poppy for my tastes..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

jenks for a hardass you sure have fag taste in music.

good thing u rock that cabinet & this is an herb forum.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

How about them mountain goats?


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

and i like to pay homage to the people who created smart phone technology.

mine isnt an iphone (android) but DAMN shit is FAT.

i wanna stick it my ass and see if i can make it do those vibrating pulses with my spincter muscles.

plus apps, music, touch screen, gps, find a ho technology, and more ...wow.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Man I've really been into them lately too.


They are amazing... It's music that makes you happy to be alive... at least for me  born in babylon... That that song speaks to me. Love it! Also devils is a great tune...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> thats fucken original did your boyfriend tell you that come back?


No I think I heard your girl friend tell me that one. and you are the one coming in here talking shit, you are a loser..in the mil. please those who do, don't talk about it and those that talk about are liars.

Edit: and now I'm caught up to the thread. 
Music is cool


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> and i like to pay homage to the people who created smart phone technology.
> 
> mine isnt an iphone (android) but DAMN shit is FAT.
> 
> ...


lmao i love my phone too, android. wish i woulda bought my phone before i bought my ipad...woulda saved myself 500 bucks...

and as far as stickin it up the ass....i highly recommend doin it...very soothing


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

this should be gud about now.. 

[video=youtube;kLSpUlPBKic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLSpUlPBKic[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

Opinions on collecting armageddon seed collections? I have one...anyone else? Lol silly As it is


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

my friend is spinning records on the radio right now.

91.7 wkdu

they play real funky neo soul , jazz hop, old beatz, latin techno.

just really slick shit.

every friday 6 to 9 im right here listen to them. never miss it. 

www.wkdu.org


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> and i like to pay homage to the people who created smart phone technology.
> 
> mine isnt an iphone (android) but DAMN shit is FAT.
> 
> ...


 yah, i love my droid.. i still remember it wasn't too many years ago that cell phones used to come with their own area code, and all you could do was make a damned phone call on them... they've surely come a long way in not too much time..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> my friend is spinning records on the radio right now.
> 
> 91.7 wkdu
> 
> ...


 that's sweet, i just posted kdu a few momo's ago on what stations i listen to, lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to not really be into marleys sons. Except Damian of course. I've seen them all live together. And by themselves more times than I can count. But lately I've been really like ziggy and Stefan. Love is my religion by ziggy. And inna di red by Stefan. oh shit hustler by kymani just came ony pandora as I was typing this. Crazy. I've puffed with him. Kicked him the Midwest love. This song is good too. Brings back memories.

Damn followed by it was written by Damian. This is one of my all times favs. 

Lightin up dis dutch of shoreline. Rolled the way they are supposed to be. 

Thanks homie


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

Pandora! Now that's something that I use every single day.... Smart phones and Pandora FTW


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

you guys should see this pic this chick just sent me.

LOL.

it might be tooo crazy to post


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

hahahahhaahhahahhahahahahahha... & its a pretty one

*

damn in the next thread, swerve just dissed big buddah as a "coat tail rider".

fucking world is ending. 

animal farm any day now.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> No I think I heard your girl friend tell me that one. and you are the one coming in here talking shit, you are a loser..in the mil. please those who do, don't talk about it and those that talk about are liars.
> 
> Edit: and now I'm caught up to the thread.
> Music is cool


come on man Im being civil now and yes people that have served do talk about it, I come from a military family and was in the stan the same time as my older brother, younger brother, and cousin. why is that so hard to believe?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> fucking world is ending.
> 
> animal farm any day now.


lol. just come on up to the michigan thumb...we got room...and lots of beef


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

hows this for not being gay, heavy metal band from portland. reminds of the sword from austin

[video=youtube;rjfkYWz6l5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjfkYWz6l5E[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

double white , "skunky nut shot" pheno

aka "skunky nutz"


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

i like that jenks. i may have to look them up.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Cmt I think I'm moving up that way this year.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i like that jenks. i may have to look them up.


if you like that check out the band "the sword"


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

chocolate mind melt , nlx (clone only) leaning , an e$kobar creation

this one might be a solid 10.5 to 11 weekr from clone. nice. smells like vanilla. 
but cant stay. 

gotta a more indica leaning pheno for play in the cloner now.

making a run of this one below for my people.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cmt I think I'm moving up that way this year.


sweet man. hit me up if you do..we'll set something up.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> chocolate mind melt , nlx (clone only) leaning , an e$kobar creation
> 
> this one might be a solid 10.5 to 11 weekr from clone. nice. smells like vanilla.
> but cant stay.
> ...




My mind melt is going on right now.....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

cool.
she's a powerful strain with lots of potential.

there seems to be this twist with many plants looking similar but creating different flowers & having different flower times.

i've got more of those chocolate mind melts on the way as NLX is the euro gold standard for yield and fast finish. 

no way anybody in the USA is tasting this. which make my client menu more unique.

odd that i got an 11 weeker when the parents aren't known for that.

chocolate rain
nlx (elite ww x elite nl #5)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

The name sounds fucking Sweet


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> sweet man. hit me up if you do..we'll set something up.


Im def gonna be up that way a lot. Starting in mid July. My dude lives there. Gonna be lots of fishing trips. I'm def moving this year. That's on my short list. But I'm not set on anywhere yet


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

are you also running chocolate rain gud, or did i get that mixed up??

it's a super super dank strain, but i don't think it will fill your bill as it's an easy 10 plus weeker from what i remember of her..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

gonna move somewhere backwoods where you can dig a grave way easier for a ho?

long as there's internet we can order em up like pop corn.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

no not chocolate rain.

chocolate mind melt. made with ^

funny.

this cut is NLX bud structure. smells like vanilla. w/ chocolate rain flower time. sticky icky too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol Gud shit bro come live in my state peeps go missing 
Every day lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

i want to move somewhere off the road but near a city.

gudkarma wants a greenhouse  i need me a few of those giant outdoor bushes.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

Bloodycokenose sounds like a good strain


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

almost ready for harvest, can't wait, shit smells like fuel


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i want to move somewhere off the road but near a city.
> 
> gudkarma wants a greenhouse  i need me a few of those giant outdoor bushes.


 you should check out spain gud, i know you already speak some spanish, and growing there for personal reasons is perfectly legal.. i absolutely loved barcelona, and they have some more rural areas there as well i'm sure...
i'm really thinking of relocating there, but probably don't have the balls to actually do it, but i'd be in heaven if i ever did pack my shit and go there no doubt..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

city slicking for now.

vert lamp is gone. 
cool tube w/ 1000y installed.

4 clamps , one reducer , and one 90 away from total enviro control.

summer 28 celcius no a/c
winter i shoot that filtered heat upstairs for an easy 3 degree improvement.
heater comes on only after midnight 

entire lab is air cooled now with three 20" filters dumping into an alley passed by many city feets.

you can call me gud.
but im really guy incognito 
with a basement FULL of dank nugz.
and a hottie sending me snap shots of her furless cooter.

yum !


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

well I picked up my 5 pack of snow white and my 5 pack of aurora indica today although some of you may turn your noses up at these strains.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> city slicking for now.
> 
> vert lamp is gone.
> cool tube w/ 1000y installed.
> ...


 now i think i can speak for the group when i say this, but that's not really the attachment we were hoping for, lol...


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

im not gonna leave it.but im not lying.aptly named "for you" (me).smart phone... score one for you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> well I picked up my 5 pack of snow white and my 5 pack of aurora indica today although some of you may turn your noses up at these strains.


Relax md at least your collecting


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

damn gud, ur making me hungry, lol.. i didn't want to quote you so you could get rid of it, lol..


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

life
is slowly
getting 
back
to

normal.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> life
> is slowly
> getting
> back
> ...


 wish i could say the same thing, but w/e, soon enough... got me new pissinator in the mail today, so that was gud..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 27, 2012)

I love TOOL


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

shit takes time.

been down down down for my ride.
& a long journey too.

lots of suffer-ation. 

sun is bound to shine homie. has to.

trust me... on this trip, i walked in the dark all alone for ages.

piss tests, divorces, city savages , dope heads , loosing your keys ...its all the same to me.

[youtube]Sl2QOz7Ehgg[/youtube]


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel like before the day is done my hair will be on


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

Just read errythin from where i left off...

This band is pretty cool..
They have a few diff sounds...
[video=youtube_share;Cny-LM9h_Cc]http://youtu.be/Cny-LM9h_Cc[/video]


CMT, i kinda hate eminem...LoL

And I forgfot what i was gunna say to everyone else so fvck you anyways....
I made this Killer Hot Chocolate Infused wit MaryJane.. and Lemme tell you...
Drinkin it hits you faster and harder than eatin it... Holy shit im wrecked...LoL


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 27, 2012)

some new pics


----------



## FreakyFarmer (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn but wait.....there were those times we hauled ass from Tower records in whatever with whoever had gas, up thru the woods to Santa Cruz blairing everything from the Dead, Hot Tuna, Sabbath,GBH,Dead Kennedys, Motorhead, and of course at the time...2 LiveCrew and NWA....damn those were some good ole rebellious times man, with my multicolored mohawk and all!!!!!
Any music from my past is music, everything from about 90 on sucks to me, just a few tidbits here and there, but nothing like back in the days!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 27, 2012)

Dizzle and Karmas a Bitch may know something bout the genius pheno but...
TheLastWood=Genius

Gud that photo was really something. Nice clam pheno.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

heres were im at with the Black Sour Bubble ... im diggin this shit ..... day 31 of 12/12ness

View attachment 2023265


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 27, 2012)

ha !

wait till i post of vid of her getting the ol' pollenation 

i'll maker her scream "seedcollector thread makes me horny"

setting up the nanny cam now .


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Cmt 

u were asking awhile ago about success with taking clones late in flower. I use the most lazy ass ghetto style cloning tech. I just got 6/6 on my super sour skunk to root. They took about a week longer than everything else. I took them super late in flower. I have about a week left on the SSS. So now I just gotta wait for them to reveg. I expect to lose a few but maybe not. They look ok so they might all make it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

i take clones sometimes 2-3 weeks in flower .... they usualy root in the bubbler..but i never was able to root em in medium

this is a mango haze cut, i had two both rooted so i binned one


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

These were week 8 or 9 in flower. I'd have to check the calendar to be sure. I did them in rockwool and rapid rooters cause I was curious. I always get great results in rockwool.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

please tell me people here have heard of: Easy star all stars. they do incredible reggae covers. so far, Dub side of the Moon, Radiodread, and Sgt. Pepper&#8217;s Lonely Hearts Club Band.

you really must check them out. all of their shit. my #1 music probably. 


[video=youtube;ZaR4fsUeTVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaR4fsUeTVY[/video]

wtf is that sound in the beginning?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

woah there senior citizens LOL


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 27, 2012)

With so much hype on the purple and pink Plushberry pheno I thought I would give this green one some props


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh crap I think I did something wrong. If u guys can give me some advice to help me fix this it would mean a lot. I just came up from my garden. I have all these buds that are bigger around than coke cans and like rock hard dense. What did I do wrong? And they smell all crazy. Fruity pebbles, pineapples, cotton candy, coffee, grape koolaid, fuel. There's all this weird shiny stuff on them to. Damn what did I do? 

Please help I was really hoping I would get some small airy nuggets. U know Like the kind I can fit perfect in a bowl.


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh crap I think I did something wrong. If u guys can give me some advice to help me fix this it would mean a lot. I just came up from my garden. I have all these buds that are bigger around than coke cans and like rock hard dense. What did I do wrong? And they smell all crazy. Fruity pebbles, pineapples, cotton candy, coffee, grape koolaid, fuel. There's all this weird shiny stuff on them to. Damn what did I do?
> 
> Please help I was really hoping I would get some small airy nuggets. U know Like the kind I can fit perfect in a bowl.


you better box them up in smell proof containers and ship them to my house for some intense testing for all the problems you speak of..


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 27, 2012)

i hear you can get aids from buds like that. better send them to me so i can make sure they are ok. any pics?/link? i love donkey dicks.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks karmas. i'm pretty sure my problem was i didnt let em go long enough cuz shortly after my first post about the rootin during flower, my flowering querkle cut rooted 


gud, chocolate mind melt smells like vanilla...? that just seems wrong lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

No pics at the moment. I'm gonna do a journal at nettics. KOS deep phaze and shish99 are straight donkey dickers. If u have these and want a yielder. I highly recommend them based on structure and smell. Ain't smoked em yet. They look so good I bought multiple packs of each. super sour skunk is also yielding great dicks. But it's stretchy. And tall. I'm gonna give her a few more run and try to rein her in before I give her my thumbs up. If height concern isn't an issue. She looks good. She just got so much taller than my others she caused some canopy issues. 

Oh no not the AIDS!!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> man, have you ever tried to help out a newbie who has no clue as to what they're doing, and they're asking some very basic questions and get nothing but attitude back for all of your efforts??
> damn, that shit rubs me the wrong way, like if they knew so much, why are they asking the basic questions to begin with, lol.. w/e, just ranting i guess...


Geez I do hate that. I agree, if they know so damn much why are they asking such newbie questions  I've read through some posts and decided that they knew so little and were so f'd up that I didn't even know where to start to help, so I left the thread.

I know that it takes some skill to really pull the yield and grow the fire, but damn, I thought anybody could at least grow a plant. I was wrong.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I feel..... Like u are very stoned.


I feel... you are correct


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

well since pre98 bubba came down the other day...its time for danny boy f2 #3 to start. got it in a cup of water right now.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 27, 2012)

Buejeans is like the model example of a cool respectful new grower. She's growsin like a pro too and we all treat ger juzt Z nice as sge treats us.


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey CMT, great job on those Green Queen's. I finished my F-2's. I ended up with a Green Queen Dom and a Querkle Dom female. The male is a gorgeous little bush with purple tipped flowers. Should be a nice combo. Had a sat dominant male too that I did a separate F-2 of to, but I'm not sure of the result.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Hey CMT, great job on those Green Queen's. I finished my F-2's. I ended up with a Green Queen Dom and a Querkle Dom female. The male is a gorgeous little bush with purple tipped flowers. Should be a nice combo. Had a sat dominant male too that I did a separate F-2 of to, but I'm not sure of the result.


thanks man. good to see ya, its been a while.

i have 3 more of the GQ x querkle sexing...i'm really hopin for a good male since i found my keeper female already.

if you get any more tga testers, let a brotha know 

sweet man, that stud should make some nice f2's.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

OG Graze droppin any day now - EG
Freebees are Cannazon Jack - 10 regs...
""Cannazon Jack", 10 regular seeds, Organically raised.. Think Jack Herer, just not so damn fussy. I'll expand on that in the description. Basically, if you pick up Graze, Jack will tag along." - EG


Sup BJ, i gotta go check out ur journal havent seen it in months (?.. maybe less..LoL)....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone know witch sanies seeds contain jim Ortega / dogless donated genetics?

I know they traded yrs back but never could get an answer in pms from him.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Buejeans is like the model example of a cool respectful new grower. She's growsin like a pro too and we all treat ger juzt Z nice as sge treats us.


That's cuz my Daddy raised me right. I come fully equipped with "home training".  
And thank you for the kind words. I do try to show respect until someone proves to me that they do not deserve it. And for my manners, I've had the PROS talking to me and giving me a hand. Priceless...


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sup BJ, i gotta go check out ur journal havent seen it in months (?.. maybe less..LoL)....


I have started my own thread for my next grow using a form of Karma's coco recipe. You should come by! The link is in my signature (in red).


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> I have started my own thread for my next grow using a form of Karma's coco recipe. You should come by! The link is in my signature (in red).


I just watched this whole video....
[video=youtube_share;aE0qTAWEZiA]http://youtu.be/aE0qTAWEZiA[/video]

I love it...
It is fvckin awesome....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 27, 2012)

Bravo 
Blue geans!
Wooooooot!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 27, 2012)

Chocolate Rain, Chocolate Rain.....I only want to see you dancing in my Chocolate Rain.


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Chocolate Rain, Chocolate Rain.....I only want to see you dancing in my Chocolate Rain.


That's anuther of them pictures that needs a LOVE button right next to the Like button.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Chocolate Rain, Chocolate Rain.....I only want to see you dancing in my Chocolate Rain.


Its got the Alfalfa Haircut...LoL
Man this MJ-Hot Chocolate is Good...haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice LILB chocolate rain!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 27, 2012)

Clean looking choco rain LILB


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 27, 2012)

Jkahn. Are any other Eugenics straIns dropping? Thanks man. I just placed a big order I'd rather add all these to it to save on the western union fees. Cause I'll buy em anyway. Ain't never smoked no eugenics beans. He has posted in this thread before. Funny.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

dumb fuck hit a bridge today in KY....glad it wasnt me steering that ship...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn. Are any other Eugenics straIns dropping? Thanks man. I just placed a big order I'd rather add all these to it to save on the western union fees. Cause I'll buy em anyway. Ain't never smoked no eugenics beans. He has posted in this thread before. Funny.


I dont know what else is droppin...LoL
But i see ur checkin right along wit me... Haha


Thats crazy dude hit a bridge...

Whats up wit Captains this month???

*he said it was droppin in the Freebee OG Graze thread... 'case u wanted to know...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

So i just took a look at my single blazing blue i put in! Im proud to say its a seedling now  much better results in germing in r/w


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i just took a look at my single blazing blue i put in! Im proud to say its a seedling now  much better results in germing in r/w



Your report on it will decide if I order a pack of them or some firestarters.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2012)

boy i'll tell ya...i'm smokin on this grape stomper bx...this shit is potent as fuck. i'm down to my last few grams...so sad. don't sleep on these grape stomper crosses from gage green when they drop or else you'll be missin out big time.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 27, 2012)

I want that Grape stomper x Og quite badly.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Well Feb 4th peepz get them while threre hot!!! And Shit Hit the GGG Web Site up check out th new and up and coming crosses and lineage and cool other things thats GGG!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 28, 2012)

OOOOOO buddy!! It's almost that time of the month... wait... that sounded bad.. It's almost time to order more BEANS!! once a month order almost ready =)


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 28, 2012)

CCK's strains should be able to get one pound per 1,000 watt light with big plants, and two pounds or more if you're a pro with small plants. This is made possible by the dominant cola of the Kish.

http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/product.php?id=124&n=Kish&r=mn


Cash Crop Ken has thrown down the hippo dick gauntlet


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 28, 2012)

i'd really like to grab a few things from cash crop ken.

just never see anybody rocking his gear.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i'd really like to grab a few things from cash crop ken.
> 
> just never see anybody rocking his gear.


I wonder why


----------



## blissfest (Jan 28, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> CCK's strains should be able to get one pound per 1,000 watt light with big plants, and two pounds or more if you're a pro with small plants. This is made possible by the dominant cola of the Kish.
> 
> http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/product.php?id=124&n=Kish&r=mn
> 
> ...



have you ever ordered from them before? I wish they did credit card? Any better place to get CCK beans?


----------



## blissfest (Jan 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I wonder why


Why?????????


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

blissfest said:


> have you ever ordered from them before? I wish they did credit card? Any better place to get CCK beans?


SAS, but there out of stock there as well....


----------



## shifty1 (Jan 28, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> CCK's strains should be able to get one pound per 1,000 watt light with big plants, and two pounds or more if you're a pro with small plants. This is made possible by the dominant cola of the Kish.
> 
> http://www.vancouverseedbank.ca/product.php?id=124&n=Kish&r=mn
> 
> ...




This was my cut of Kish and it was killer. Take the chance on her you will not be disappointed. My friend grew this but mine came out similar, enjoy. 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/390762-found-strain-finishes-34-days-4.html#post5029647


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't get what the big deal is about 1 lb per 1000k? I would see that as a failure.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 28, 2012)

seems appropriate for this forum
[video=youtube;uxra2Nn7K9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxra2Nn7K9Y&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I don't get what the big deal is about 1 lb per 1000k? I would see that as a failure.


Its a lil less than 1/2gram per Watt....
Not the best Ratio if you ask me....

ive gotten more wit a 150watt light....
*He also said 2lbs is achievable...(~1g/w) i dont see more than that though....

Heres a pic of the Kish from a grow thread...

"here is a bigger specimen, grown in just right coco. the first pic is of a cutting flowered at 2" so it is rather small..this one is about 2 feet
ob
and the potency on this batch is pretty close to what i remember from the originals i had 7-8 years ago.."
excerpt from thread.. grown by OldBongwater....

This is the first pic hes referring to i think...


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 28, 2012)

blissfest said:


> have you ever ordered from them before? I wish they did credit card? Any better place to get CCK beans?


No
I agree
I dunno


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> no
> i agree
> i dunno


sas................
(sowamazingseeds.com)


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about the White S1 (Feminized) from SAS are they likely to grow balls. any info would be great before i add it to my list to buy


----------



## azulknight (Jan 28, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I guess I'm not in the cool kid club. while don't the few of you bean collector heads just start a private forum. every time I post something I get hardly if any response.


hey i don't know you but i think its the way you talk to ppl,go back n read this thread n don't look at the av's or names just read ...then ask your self....or answer your own question...you seem to have a wall personality,and most ppl dont want to break your wall to get to know you...this is just an opinion from reading this thread from pg.1 to above quote...just relax...read...and drop the wall,try it ,or not ...who am i anyways...sorry to bust in the thread...but i know it needs to be said without hate anger or hurt pride..not here not me ,I'm mister nobody and most of all NO disrespect to you n especially this thread...and again sorry to bust in...Peace Azul


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Anyone have anything good or bad to say about the White S1 (Feminized) from SAS are they likely to grow balls. any info would be great before i add it to my list to buy


SAS is a great site, good stealth.. Shipping takes a lil while though...
Only downfall is some Beans are overpriced.. OGR in peticular...
If you dont mind Cash, CannaC has WiFi (and several others) for like $50- dollazz cheaper.... 
and freebees too.. which SAS doesnt give... 
But you may very well get Herms in dem Beans son...
I am sitin WBW for this.../\
(plus OGR is a TurdBurglar...)
OGR......\/




azulknight said:


> hey i don't know you but i think its the way you talk to ppl,go back n read this thread n don't look at the av's or names just read ...then ask your self....or answer your own question...you seem to have a wall personality,and most ppl dont want to break your wall to get to know you...this is just an opinion from reading this thread from pg.1 to above quote...just relax...read...and drop the wall,try it ,or not ...who am i anyways...sorry to bust in the thread...but i know it needs to be said without hate anger or hurt pride..not here not me ,I'm mister nobody and most of all NO disrespect to you n especially this thread...and again sorry to bust in...Peace Azul


 LoL.. U aint bustin in.. 
Bsides, i think uve done it before....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

Azulknight. U aren't bustin in bro. Im pretty sure I can speak for everyone when I say you're cool with us. Funny how when u come in the way you and Bluejeans( and several others) did u get a welcome. The only bullshit that happens in this thread gets brought in. 

So what's up man? I remember u said something about old school. Let's hear it. I've been waiting.


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks jkahndb0 ya i got the feeling people have about OGR from this topic that's why i wanted to ask first they look good but i think ill pass on them. 

I am getting ready to buy K.O Kush F4, Herijuana, and Blue Chocolate from sannies than maybe an order of SweetDawg from dank house than ill wait for the Grape Stomper BX at the tude.. seems like a good start to my collection..

all i have right now is 

Black Rose (11 seeds) by Heath Robinson
Purple Wreck (3 seeds) by Heath Robinson


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Thanks jkahndb0 ya i got the feeling people have about OGR from this topic that's why i wanted to ask first they look good but i think ill pass on them.
> 
> I am getting ready to buy K.O Kush F4, Herijuana, and Blue Chocolate from sannies than maybe an order of SweetDawg from dank house than ill wait for the Grape Stomper BX at the tude.. seems like a good start to my collection..
> 
> ...


All good choices....

Lemme know how those HighLife seeds turn out....


----------



## Airwave (Jan 28, 2012)

Can we talk weight for a minute? So far I've got:

Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
Kolossus - Sannies - Reg
Critical + - Dinafem - Fem 
Big Bud - Seedsman - Reg
Pure Power Plant - Nirvana - Reg

Just ordered Salene - Sannies - Reg. Currently bidding on the Trainwreck at seur.

All take a maximum of 10 weeks, apparently.

What am I missing?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Can we talk weight for a minute? So far I've got:
> 
> Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
> Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
> ...


You mean you want a yielder....

SS - Double White...
Big Ol' Swingin Mastadon Dick....
(Ref. Gud...)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

Spoke to mr.c. today. The eugenics gear didn't make it yet. Hopefully this week.


----------



## GreenChill (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a lil of the devine genetics "scwag". chemical romance at 26 days


----------



## Airwave (Jan 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You mean you want a yielder....
> 
> SS - Double White...
> Big Ol' Swingin Mastadon Dick....
> (Ref. Gud...)


Just looked it up on the tude, but there's no description.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Just looked it up on the tude, but there's no description.


Double White....
"Results from a cross between two elite clones selected around 2000, White Widow X Great White Shark, the two most popular genetic attractions of the White family, a genetics meeting at the best virtues that have become so famous at the White family

Genetics easy to grow, potent, great tasting and high production of flowers and crystals. In short, a plant that is easy to obtain good results.

Vigorous and strong, with short and very strong structure, which allows easy control over their growth and flowering buds forming long queues to join.

Its aroma is very nice and powerful, bittersweet points, fresh and floral. The effect is also strong and typical Indica-Sativa hybrid.

Indica/Sativa: 60%/40%
THC: 17-20% CBD:1,1% CBN: 0,3%.
Indoor production: 450-600 gr/m²
Outdoor production: 350-600 gr/plant
Flowering time indoor: 9 weeks
Harvesting time outdoor: middle of october"
Excerpt from SeedFinder....

(SEEDFINDER ALSO HAS A STASH OF gUDS dw PICS....)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

GreenChill said:


> View attachment 2024319View attachment 2024320
> Here is a lil of the devine genetics "scwag". chemical romance at 26 days


Im sorry but you only have 3 posts in 30 days, 2 of which are to defend Logic... (both times in this thread)
Your opinions dont matter here.....
Nice pics tho...


----------



## Airwave (Jan 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Double White....
> "Results from a cross between two elite clones selected around 2000, White Widow X Great White Shark, the two most popular genetic attractions of the White family, a genetics meeting at the best virtues that have become so famous at the White family
> 
> Genetics easy to grow, potent, great tasting and high production of flowers and crystals. In short, a plant that is easy to obtain good results.
> ...


Thanks. I forgot about Seedfinder.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 28, 2012)

Those "divine gens" aren't that impressive


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 28, 2012)

_Im blazin a blunt of some double white rite now and it is niccccccccccce!
It seems when your gud, karmas gud hmmmm!

_


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 28, 2012)

i know that dizzle orders from hemp depot all of the time and never had an issue as has pipe dream, where ever he has been at..

 and yah, i wish they took cc's too..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2012)

ill vauch for HD .. great cust service and selection, all emails get answered asap ...good thing about them is they carry some exclusive stuff....the Cannacopia gear is ultimate for 35 bones!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

I have ordered I think 3 times now from hemp depot. I send money orders. Never had a problem. But they do take a while to arrive.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have ordered I think 3 times now from hemp depot. I send money orders. Never had a problem. But they do take a while to arrive.





Dizzle Frost said:


> ill vauch for HD .. great cust service and selection, all emails get answered asap ...good thing about them is they carry some exclusive stuff....the Cannacopia gear is ultimate for 35 bones!


joey weed!!!! too bad they running low now.
canncopia, chimera.

and tga is much much cheaper at HD. 75$ for 10pack! Subcool vouches for HD too, and has a 'help desk' in the subcool organics section.
HD kicks ass. send a money order.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i know that dizzle orders from hemp depot all of the time and never had an issue as has pipe dream, where ever he has been at..
> 
> and yah, i wish they took cc's too..


He was talkin about VSB - Vancouver Seed Bank....

Ever ordered from them RB??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2012)

yup, fuckin bummer Joey never restocked his gear up....was some solid shit he sold. all my C99 work is based on his F2 stock, same with my A11, his NL99 was amazing to, masive yielder.

the tga shit was always 75 but i noticed its 100 now but must be on sale, says reg price 100...weerd.....theres mad sales right now to on shit he wants to sell...thats another good thing, when he wants to move shit the sales are good....sometimes shit jus goes on sale for no reason to so you gotta check it alot.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Can we talk weight for a minute? So far I've got:
> 
> Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
> Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
> ...


I am running shish99 right now. Donkey dick+
Greenman420 just post this. 


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Originally Posted by fromA2B [/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]hey greenman what's the yield like on this cross? thanks in advance.[/FONT]


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]This is a Cash Croppers Wet Dream.... Indoors I have pulled a qp to a Half elbow in a 3-5 gal pot of organic soil. 
I've seen this ran in a single DWC scrog setup and she pulled 1/2 lb off the one plant.
Outdoors is INSANE!!!! and varies on your conditions....[/FONT]



I am expecting 4 ounces per easily. I flowered her 20 days from seed. In 3 gallons.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

Just for the record in case peeps think I'm getting some kinda kick back for all my KOS love I'm giving. I don't get shit free. I don't test beans for anybody. I buy shit. Pop them. And tell the truth about what I think. KOS gear is gonna dominate my seed popping this year.. I just placed an order for packs of everything they have out now. Two packs of some. I told my girl I was gonna buy packs of all their shit. Her response was " I can't argue with that. Buy two packs of the black Malawi". 

Thanks a ton to the dudes in here that told me to buy their gear


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just for the record in case peeps think I'm getting some kinda kick back for all my KOS love I'm giving. I don't get shit free. I don't test beans for anybody. I buy shit. Pop them. And tell the truth about what I think. KOS gear is gonna dominate my seed popping this year.. I just placed an order for packs of everything they have out now. Two packs of some. I told my girl I was gonna buy packs of all their shit. Her response was " I can't argue with that. Buy two packs of the black Malawi".
> 
> Thanks a ton to the dudes in here that told me to buy their gear


just a good butt pounding when you sell 100packs? 
the CBR9147, Deep Chunk, and Shish99 should do me good. most excited about the CBR9147. the mom sounds like some kill.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bought to cull some quite Handsome males that are about 4ft tall..Lol
Gonna love that space....
Thing ill do a Kush from seed, and throw some bandana in there....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

The deep chunk was the only ones I didn't cop. I'm sure they will be great. I may end up adding them. 

But only if I get a reach around


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone vouch for current sensi seeds quality? I've read some stuff suggesting that sensi lost a lot of genetics.. Asking b/c I'd like to give the black domina and Mr.Nice a go...but, yea... not trying to collect sketchy gene pools


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> The deep chunk was the only ones I didn't cop. I'm sure they will be great. I may end up adding them.
> 
> But only if I get a reach around


never ran em, so i cant finish u off....
I do plan on grabbin them some time tho...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 28, 2012)

KOS got rid of their deep chunk. The ones available are the only ones.

Laxfix. I agree the cbr1947 sounds epic. Bought two packs


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Anyone vouch for current sensi seeds quality? I've read some stuff suggesting that sensi lost a lot of genetics.. Asking b/c I'd like to give the black domina and Mr.Nice a go...but, yea... not trying to collect sketchy gene pools


 i just ran some mr nice, aka, g13 x hashplant, and it was super frosty, if not the biggest yielder of the bunch, still very nice smoke imho..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> KOS got rid of their deep chunk. The ones available are the only ones.
> 
> Laxfix. I agree the cbr1947 sounds epic. Bought two packs


I figured i would grab either KOS or, Tom Hill.. Preferably KOS but whichever's available (& if its available) when i have the opportunity...


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> All good choices....
> 
> Lemme know how those HighLife seeds turn out....


not sure when ill run them SugarDaddy over on GC just popped some BR from highlife so ill see how they do im waiting for something like the green queen x querkle that cmt1984 has before i risk pissing the wife off. I use to grow before i got married haven't been able to since she is to paranoid about everything. but i have the itch again so we will see how it goes when construction starts in the garage.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> not sure when ill run them SugarDaddy over on GC just popped some BR from highlife so ill see how they do im waiting for something like the green queen x querkle that cmt1984 has before i risk pissing the wife off. I use to grow before i got married haven't been able to since she is to paranoid about everything. but i have the itch again so we will see how it goes when construction starts in the garage.


Thats a tester...
But theres plenny of Dank out there....


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thats a tester...
> But theres plenny of Dank out there....


yep sure is but i can still dream really looking forward to the Grape Stomper BX that looks good enough to get in trouble with the wife.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 28, 2012)

I put 4 c99 by female seeds in a napkin and still nothing after 2 days, the seeds were so small. Anyone germ any seeds from Female Seeds? Hope I didnt get ripped, I wonder if they would replace if none germ?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

I popped some iced grapefruit from females seeds a long time ago. I believe it was 3 seeds and all 3 popped. Some pretty nice plants too very branchy, good structure. Smelled/smoked great! Good luck with the c99's..


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 28, 2012)

Fades charge is on the crime report
*21USC846
21 USC 846 - Sec. 846. Attempt and conspiracy 

Any person who attempts or conspires to commit any offense defined in this subchapter shall be subject to the same penalties as those prescribed for the offense, the commission of which was the object of the attempt or conspiracy.

10 days, no bond. He must have really messed up 


*


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 28, 2012)

fdd2blk was arrested

He sold to someone in Illinois who got caught and ratted FDD out so the feds went to his house or so the story goes

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/506804-help-me-help-fdd-25.html


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 28, 2012)

what!

really?

hmmm...

PM , i have questions.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Stumbled across this, so figured id post it....

"Some pot users are heading online and getting more brazen about their use. 

Websites for weed will let drug users compare prices of weed around the country. While users think they are anonymous on the site. Police can still track them down. And DEA officials say they are keeping watch. 
"We have several investigations into various websites, it's like you have those drug dealers now who used to work in back alleys are now coming into American homes behind these computer screens," said DEA Special Agent Ramona Sanchez. 
The DEA says if you're providing information on the web, then you've probably just admitted to breaking the law and agents say they're on top of it so post at your own risk."

Think i may take my Used Super Soil from the 3 Males i just culled and Top Dress my Grape Vine....
Easier than tossin it, an Lord Knows she can use it...


----------



## growman89 (Jan 29, 2012)

wow crazy how many people hoarding the seeds plant those thing any where and every where seeds across america people u fortunatley im clone only afew i have though are....

grape skunk 
mango kush
sublime very rare !!
blue dream everyones fav
lemon purple kush had one seed got very lucky female


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

Just ordered some deep chunk. Been wanting it for a long time. Want a good afghani. And I think kos is gettin a lot of shit for sellin deep chunk. Which is total bullshit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

I placed a order for the dpc too! looks like a afghani why they taking a load of shit over it?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

cuz tom hill "bred it". The landrace afghani.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

Im not up to speed on the tom hill scene but im guessing he didnt want it released! And kos went ahead and did it anyway?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

No greenman says he tried to contact tom hill multiple times with no respnse, and since it is a landrace he didn't really create it. And tom hill isn't even breeding anymore


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

Gotcha lastwood i think im geting a better picture now


----------



## Airwave (Jan 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I am running shish99 right now. Donkey dick+
> Greenman420 just post this.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing it anywhere. I'll have to wait for the next drop on cz.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn it was available when I posted that. I assume when greenman420 put that up someone jumped on it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

i dotn think its bullshit..DC is a one of a kind afghani that Tom has the rights to, id be pissed a lil bit to. i dunno why people sell copies of stuff that still avail, its a kinda of a slap in the face to the breeder

i wish i had 300 bux handy, id buy DC , X18 and the Haze ... Cannabiogen sells his Monkey Haze to, its Haze x DC or DC x Haze , either way it sounds like a masterpiece


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dotn think its bullshit..DC is a one of a kind afghani that Tom has the rights to, id be pissed a lil bit to. i dunno why people sell copies of stuff that still avail, its a kinda of a slap in the face to the breeder
> 
> i wish i had 300 bux handy, id buy DC , X18 and the Haze ... Cannabiogen sells his Monkey Haze to, its Haze x DC or DC x Haze , either way it sounds like a masterpiece


I agree and then I disagree.. Alot of people are doing that now.. Like honestly I rather buy dankhouse seeds then og raskal shit! One because it's half the price and basically the same fire.. On top of that it goes with the persons character,pricing and if he still breeding.
I don't know about the Tom dude but look at every breeder now and tell me which few hot names have not used someone else work?


----------



## azulknight (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome,and the wealth of information,im here to learn and absorb,really wish i had something to offer,but I've been outa the loop cept maybe kinda helpin a few ppl here an there,this is a great thread with a wealth of info,all I can say is catch up....I'm try'n lol. Peace, Azul


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

How can you say someone has a right to own a landrace plant that's been reproducing by itself for thousands of years? And unless I'm mistaken tom hill doesn't breed anymore. So are we to lose deep chunk forever because of tom hills ego? And if he just wants kos to change the name, then he is being a petty fool.----------- its like uncle ben "invented" topping. Or sam says "noone is allowed to sell skunk under its name, which would make more sense since it took a lot more work to create skunk, but its still wrong. Bullshit. -------- kos gives full credit to tom for his selection, what else does he want?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dotn think its bullshit..DC is a one of a kind afghani that Tom has the rights to, id be pissed a lil bit to. i dunno why people sell copies of stuff that still avail, its a kinda of a slap in the face to the breeder
> 
> i wish i had 300 bux handy, id buy DC , X18 and the Haze ... Cannabiogen sells his Monkey Haze to, its Haze x DC or DC x Haze , either way it sounds like a masterpiece


I say if u use it without giving props to the creator that's wrong. But other wise it's ok. And they tried to contact Tom hill with no respOnse.

I didnt think Tom has been bitchin. I thought it was just random haters.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

Plus its listed as being tom hills


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

i say if its a landrace then too bad...its fair game to anyone. if its a worked strain then permissions should be given...and greenman tried to contact him so i'd say kos is in the right.

uncle ben thinks he invented topping?? farmers have been doin it to wheat and sugar beats long before uncle ben was even a thought...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

That's why its so fucking funny


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think KOS in the right on this one too...
Deep Chunk is like gold to anything it touches id hate to see us loose that...

He (Gman) also gives ppl permission to use all his stuff...

Alot of ppl who introduce long proven farming techniques to the Canna community claim they invented it just cause its being used on a diff. plant...
If an apple farmer used a technique from an orange farmer would he claim invention in the apple community? No...
LoL..... I just noticed what i wrote....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

i honestly take offense to him saying that. and lets not forget vegetable farmers....they top as well. 

since the topping of wheat worked so well, polyplpoidism and triploidism was bred into certain varieties. uncle ben can go fuck himself.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

I dont know cmt. I'm pretty sure uncle Ben did invent it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I dont know cmt. I'm pretty sure uncle Ben did invent it.


lol fuck you too 

does the bubble bags dude think he invented cold water extraction as well?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol fuck you too
> 
> does the bubble bags dude think he invented cold water extraction as well?


Actually i invented Cold Water extraction proven fact.....
Check wikipedia in 10 min...LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Actually i invented Cold Water extraction proven fact.....
> Check wikipedia in 10 min...LoL


lmao. i love it when people refer to wikipedia....such a joke.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao. i love it when people refer to wikipedia....such a joke.


i Know, how is a user written "Encyclopedia"(??) suppose to be accurate...

My freind who is an Aspiring (i cant stress that enuff, been in aspiring mode for like 15yrs) Rapper.. added himself to the celebrity section in our hometown....
And then gave himself like a Bio...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

I hate uncle ben, such a twat. The topping comment pissed me off to. He made another comment, ill try and find it, I've posted it here before------- edit: I can't find it but basically he was talking about some website back in the day "all the hard hitters hung out there, neville, shanti, ME, etc etc." I can't remember the other names but he basically pairs himself with all of the best breeders/growers in the world.-------- uncle ben thinks there is only 1 correct way to grow and that there's only 3 real strains, everything else is hype. If u don't use jacks classic and grow in soil you are an idiot. His closed mind prevents him from mastering the craft. He's not even a great grower, he doesn't even grow anymore.----------- I say he's not a great grower because he's unable to adapt, change, grow. Pun intended. He disencourages people to make technological advances. He already knows everything there is to know.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> I did invent this topping technique. If you can prove otherwise, then do so, or shut the fuck up dlively. You're just being a petty little prick. To whom it might concern, if you have nothing to contribute but FUD, then spin your bullshit elsewhere, not in my thread. UB


 Message too short.. Please type at least 10 characters....

*Methods of Curing Tobacco by the US Government 1902










It is a very diff. method of Topping.. But just thought it was cool to see such an old book on it....


UB was on OG that it...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 29, 2012)

growman89 said:


> wow crazy how many people hoarding the seeds plant those thing any where and every where seeds across america people u fortunatley im clone only afew i have though are....
> 
> grape skunk
> mango kush
> ...


lets be fair here, i don't anyone is just hoarding seeds. some people dont have enough room to pop everything they have, and some strains sell out so fast you have to buy them as soon as they are released or you wont ever get them. but thats not the same as hoarding  eventually, all the seeds will pop. just not today.

and nice clones


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

oh yes, we're hoarders.



> hoard&#8194; &#8194;[hawrd, hohrd] Show IPA
> noun
> 1.
> a supply or accumulation that is hidden or carefully guarded for preservation, future use, etc.: a vast hoard of silver.
> ...


----------



## RollinBlunt (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wondering, why is the Void a least favorite? i just sprouted a couple. was thinking about cycling then in the the rotation. was holding on to them almost a month itching to germinate. yet, over the years learned to simply store all my seeds. Ak, supersilver, miccah, permafrost, over 100 seeds called sleepy time (idk or care). I Need some LEMON BERRY DIESEL seeds, this is the weed for me. Any body help me? loooking for LBD


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 29, 2012)

hoarder? who us? man you crazy. strains are like baseball cards. and most are kinda like limited edition. you never know when shit will be gone. some of these dudes breed & always need stock & selection & variety.

me. i think hellraizer said it. imm a bean whore.

i'd trick your momma on a corner right up the way ...for 10 to a pack ...jack.

swallowing bones. making me rolls. so i can buys many mo!

& i cant remember where i saw the lemon berry diesel. 
or if it was a description of a strain.
hmmmm....

*

anyway

when 
you
got
a
cali
friend
you got
a friend
for life


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 29, 2012)

Im in a good mood now! Blown some OG plus I got two purple dreams and 2 humble nights I think r female...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

You know it gud!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 29, 2012)

i just took some of e$kobar's "chocolate mind melt" at 100% milky trichs.

& then made a drop of 10 more 

yum!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hoarding is a disease, whoring is plain satifaction


----------



## blissfest (Jan 29, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Stumbled across this, so figured id post it....
> 
> "Some pot users are heading online and getting more brazen about their use.
> 
> ...



They lost the war, MJ will be legal soon.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I hate uncle ben, such a twat. The topping comment pissed me off to. He made another comment, ill try and find it, I've posted it here before------- edit: I can't find it but basically he was talking about some website back in the day "all the hard hitters hung out there, neville, shanti, ME, etc etc." I can't remember the other names but he basically pairs himself with all of the best breeders/growers in the world.-------- uncle ben thinks there is only 1 correct way to grow and that there's only 3 real strains, everything else is hype. If u don't use jacks classic and grow in soil you are an idiot. His closed mind prevents him from mastering the craft. He's not even a great grower, he doesn't even grow anymore.----------- I say he's not a great grower because he's unable to adapt, change, grow. Pun intended. He disencourages people to make technological advances. He already knows everything there is to know.


I believe in pruning and defoliation, I do it just before flip, and again in week 3, I grow a few tree's here and there, if you didn't cut some of that shit out, it would reduce yield.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

blissfest said:


> They lost the war, MJ will be legal soon.


 i wish you were right, but i tend to disagree.. simply look to places like amsterdam that were once a weed paradise, shit's going so ass backwards over there, and then look at cali, fuck every day i hear about more and more dispensaries closing, shit's not getting better imo, it's getting way worse..
till it's rescheduled federally and not a class 1 drug, which even fucking heroin and coke aren't classified as, things won't get better.. how on earth you can say with a fucking straight face that weed is worse for you than heroin, which i was addicted to for many many years, i don't know what to tell you, as that's completely fucked up and a joke and a half...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 29, 2012)

if your waiting for Rare Dankness gear..



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> FYI: *I beleive Attitude is scheduled to be re-stocked Monday. *
> Also if anyone is going to the CALI High Times Cup Feb. 11 stop by the RD booth and say hello.
> 
> Mrs. Rare Dankness


that was just posted in the RD thread


----------



## blissfest (Jan 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i wish you were right, but i tend to disagree.. simply look to places like amsterdam that were once a weed paradise, shit's going so ass backwards over there, and then look at cali, fuck every day i hear about more and more dispensaries closing, shit's not getting better imo, it's getting way worse..
> till it's rescheduled federally and not a class 1 drug, which even fucking heroin and coke aren't classified as, things won't get better.. how on earth you can say with a fucking straight face that weed is worse for you than heroin, which i was addicted to for many many years, i don't know what to tell you, as that's completely fucked up and a joke and a half...


But we are close to having the numbers, those old fuck dipshits are dying everyday, we the people will make it happen.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

blissfest said:


> But we are close to having the numbers, those old fuck dipshits are dying everyday, we the people will make it happen.


 those old dipshits that are dying now were the hipsters and hippies in the 60's and 70's, if those people in the adult years couldn't and didn't get weed legalized, i don't have much faith in any other group of people, but we shall see i imagine..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 29, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Actually i invented Cold Water extraction proven fact.....
> Check wikipedia in 10 min...LoL


Ahh cold water extraction. 
Thirty 10 mg hydros, a hammer. and a cup of ice water. Perfect ailment for a rainy day. 

"I can't feel my face! I can't feel my face!.... whoooooo!!!"


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 29, 2012)

RollinBlunt said:


> Just wondering, why is the Void a least favorite?


Cuz it tastes and smells like shit IMO. Spicy pepper dipped in butane. Not for me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

My girl and I are so close to buyin some tickets and going to the Cali cup. The only thing stopping us is we thought it was in April. We just saw this week that it's in feb. That's too short of notice we are thinking. We are looking at the Denver cup. But we have been planning a trip to Cali in April already. So I don't know what we are gonna do.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 29, 2012)

Im sure this is off topic but id love to see Kansas become a medical state... it seems more of the right ppl are taking it serious this time around!!!!


----------



## blissfest (Jan 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> those old dipshits that are dying now were the hipsters and hippies in the 60's and 70's, if those people in the adult years couldn't and didn't get weed legalized, i don't have much faith in any other group of people, but we shall see i imagine..


We need to investigate bank accounts, alot of motherfuckers are gettin paid.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 29, 2012)

double white , sweet pheno


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Ahh cold water extraction.
> Thirty 10 mg hydros, a hammer. and a cup of ice water. Perfect ailment for a rainy day.
> 
> "I can't feel my face! I can't feel my face!.... whoooooo!!!"


 you need to come on over and teach me how to use my bags batman... i have had them for a year or two now and tried using them once and didn't get poo poo from that, was really pissed off honestly.. can't figure out what i did wrong other than maybe not letting them sit long enough after i stirred them for like 15 / 20 minutes or so...
i'd really love to learn what i'm doing as i have tons and tons of trim and small popcorn buds that i've been saving up just for a rainy day, just need a lil help...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My girl and I are so close to buyin some tickets and going to the Cali cup. The only thing stopping us is we thought it was in April. We just saw this week that it's in feb. That's too short of notice we are thinking. We are looking at the Denver cup. But we have been planning a trip to Cali in April already. So I don't know what we are gonna do.


 how does that cup work karma??
don't you need a card in order to try any of the bud?? and isn't it pretty much you've got to go to the dispensaries and buy your own bud to try?? is there any benefit from actually being at the cup?? meaning, do they give out free samples of smoke, stuff like what you'd get if you were at the cup in amsterdam??
just some shit i've often wondered about those none amsterdam cups, as if that's the way they work, ie, no weed, only peps with a card can get smoke, etc, it would sound like a huge waste of time to me since i'm cardless..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you need to come on over and teach me how to use my bags batman... i have had them for a year or two now and tried using them once and didn't get poo poo from that, was really pissed off honestly.. can't figure out what i did wrong other than maybe not letting them sit long enough after i stirred them for like 15 / 20 minutes or so...
> i'd really love to learn what i'm doing as i have tons and tons of trim and small popcorn buds that i've been saving up just for a rainy day, just need a lil help...


Sorry I was talking about a totally different kind of cold water extraction. My favorite kind.

Subcool has some cool videos tho on making bubble hash. here's Step One.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sorry I was talking about a totally different kind of cold water extraction. My favorite kind.
> 
> Subcool has some cool videos tho on making bubble hash. here's Step One.


 ahh, sorry batman, i've watched a ton of videos, and thought i did it all right, but still nada, i'll try again one day when i work up the nerve..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Not exactly sure how the cups out there work. never been to one. My homeboy is close personal friends with the dude who does the cups. So theres that. Getting a card isn't exactly difficult. All of that would be set up before I got there. As for having to pay for weed. Once again i have lots of friends out there. So I might have to pay to smoke the official entries. But I wouldn't have to pay to smoke. I really don't care much about the whole contest side. It's more of the counter culture atmosphere I'm into. Seeing the products. Chatting with heads. I'd much rather go to the cali one but I got peeps in Denver too. My dude that grew the lemon g is in colowierdo. Same dude I got cuts from and my soil recipe. My plan was to go to Cali on a vacation before school starts and have the cup be one of things we do. Wasn't planning my trip around it. Shit Im more stoked about going whale watching again than I am about the cup. Lol. But I still am disappointed that it looks like we are gonna miss the cup.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sorry I was talking about a totally different kind of cold water extraction. My favorite kind.
> 
> Subcool has some cool videos tho on making bubble hash. here's Step One.


 i know what yur talkin bout here  fuckin cocktails from hell haha


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 29, 2012)

JCashman said:


> if your waiting for Rare Dankness gear..
> 
> that was just posted in the RD thread


if you are waiting for RD gear. 0/5 scotts OG have opened yet. been in wet towel for 3days. 10 other tga, ggg, dankhouse, seeds have opened. Im still waiting a week or so before final decision on these seeds. if non pop soon, ill try the other 5.

so far, im disappointed in the seeds. 
The only reason i put these germing is cause they looked so BAD, and shitty, and i was curious to see if they even germd....(my intial guess was none of them even open!!! so far, i'm right)

the scotts og seeds were incredibly tiny, and mother fucking yellow and green. I have never seen seeds like this from a breeder. only shit that i have grown with super premature seeds.... none of these seeds would make it trough TGA or GGG packaging and sorting, i guarantee that. i donno how/why they put seeds like this even in a vile to sell....

Scotts OG = easily the worst looking seeds I have ever bought! and ive bought 100's of packs...i look at them everyday. and curse RD and whoever put them in the package. 

the Karma Bitch seeds however, are giant, and look like good seeds, and healthy and matured. 

Don't be a idiot like me and buy RD gear by getting suckered into shitty advertising schemes. 

Gospend 100 on spacedawg, 100 on GS OG, and grow some super seeds that you know is gonna 1) germ 2) be really good weed.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn laxfiz that's shitty to hear. Glad I held off


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 29, 2012)

For real i was going to order sum Venom Og now im not Good looks on the info!! Plus i have 25+ beans im running for GGG any way i dont need to order any time soon!Lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 29, 2012)

fuck that take a pic of those beans and post them in the RD thread & ask for replacements.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 29, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> if you are waiting for RD gear. 0/5 scotts OG have opened yet. been in wet towel for 3days. 10 other tga, ggg, dankhouse, seeds have opened. Im still waiting a week or so before final decision on these seeds. if non pop soon, ill try the other 5.
> 
> so far, im disappointed in the seeds.
> The only reason i put these germing is cause they looked so BAD, and shitty, and i was curious to see if they even germd....(my intial guess was none of them even open!!! so far, i'm right)
> ...


Rare Dankness is legit. Dudes been around forever. Research Moonshine Man on ICMAG. Maybe u just got unlucky. It's happened to me once with Breeders Choice Beans, Cherry Haze & 0 outta 10.. Booooo.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 29, 2012)

Everything I've heard @ nettics is moonshineman aka rd is a royal prick. Up there with riot and swerve.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

richinweed said:


> removed


a post like that could get ya banned. no trading, buying, selling of seeds here.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

/\....What he said....

LoL...
You see that thread where the guy posted his Fach all over the place....
I dont care if ur legal... Its def. pissin someone off...


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Rare Dankness is legit. Dudes been around forever. Research Moonshine Man on ICMAG. Maybe u just got unlucky. It's happened to me once with Breeders Choice Beans, Cherry Haze & 0 outta 10.. Booooo.


from my research. RD is legit. why i went ahead and copped two packs. 
just sharing my brief experience. I am waiting to post anything on RD thread until I test all 10 scotts og seeds. 

seed popping to test germ rate is the last thing i wanted to do (I have been throwing plants away cause not enough space and too much ambition)....
they just looked so bad I had to see if they even work, and im still really hoping they all do.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Everything I've heard @ nettics is moonshineman aka rd is a royal prick. Up there with riot and swerve.


He very well may be. It is my own observation most members at sites like nettics or breedbay or cannacollective usually are part of their own clicks and support the breeders closer associated with their own sites. Most of these sites and members who are closely knit to their communities, show loyalty to the site and hate on ICMAG. ICFAG I've heard it called.. I'm sure you've all read it. I hear ICMAG get slammed and gypsy get slammed all the time. 

As far as him being a prick or being egotistical or whatever the post said, I read it too... in my opinion Rare Dankness is just a label and his seeds are just another Product. I used to have brand loyalty and community loyalty too. Until the site's administration mostly dissolved, the Breeders stopped listing packs, and the site's owner was talking about selling F2's of his #1 breeder/seed label's work. I then read a large part of that community respond to this by saying "rather buy them here." I was like...whaaat?

I just buy what I want and really don't care what breeder has beef with who and what site supports which genetics.. it's all drama bullshit.

If someone cool like Jimmy from Pisces releases some dank ass shit like his own reworked Space Queen crosses.. I'm gonna buy them. Have you guy's seen Pisces latest work?
I personally can't stand Hothouseflowers from Breedbay and I still gave that jerk my business once, got screwed tho.. never again.

It does give me a certain level of satisfaction to support a real cool dude like Bodhi who's been nothing but great to me and anyone who approaches him for help. Subcool's given me more seeds than I can remember. Jay Roller and Dynasty have hooked me up big time without me even asking.. so I do understand where the loyalty comes from. 

But bottom line, my love for the plant and exploring new crosses won't stop me pickin up gear even if the breeder/seed company is a total ass fuck or cock brain. If I want a pack bad enough I look past that. Seriously tho... those new beans from Pisces including "Candy Queen" Space Queen x Blubonic look hot. 

_"In my selection's, I kept a male and female I really like. Both plants I chose lean towards the blue sat side of things in structure...taller/more blue-family influence with red stems. My female keeper looks like it takes after the Blue Satellite with the foxtailing, but the smell is straight up citrus grapefruit with a slight undertone of catpiss. 
__Here are a few pics of her just to give an idea of what this line holds...." _- Jimmy from Pisces


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Everything I've heard @ nettics is moonshineman aka rd is a royal prick. Up there with riot and swerve.


well, these better work then! cause if tha'ts true, probably no replacement packs.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 29, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> well, these better work then! cause if tha'ts true, probably no replacement packs.....


You know what tho.. some of the worst looking, small white immature seeds I've ever had.. TGA space queen. Those fuckers grew though.
Tryin giving the seed a gentle squeeze on the side of the casing. As soon as you see it start to seperate at the tip, put in moist papertowel, throw in warm dark place. & cross your fingers.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You know what tho.. some of the worst looking, small white immature seeds I've ever had.. TGA space queen. Those fuckers grew though.
> Tryin giving the seed a gentle squeeze on the side of the casing. As soon as you see it start to seperate at the tip, put in moist papertowel, throw in warm dark place. & cross your fingers.


I do roll them around a match box to scratch surface before i put them in a towel. 

I will try squeezing a few of them. might be that the casing is too fresh, why they havnt opened yet. BATMAN TO THE RESCUE?! we will see.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Tga spacedawg is gonna be a one and done drop or is it staying around?


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 29, 2012)

subcool would answer "What do you think?!"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> subcool would answer "What do you think?!"


LoL... I could see that too....

Finally doin it... Droppin a White S2 into some Coco.... Never done coco. So lets see wut happens...

*nd the deed is done...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

i grabbed a pack of Black Rose finnaly!  now i can make purple things


speaking of 

View attachment 2027006View attachment 2027007


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 29, 2012)

I am hoping i get something like this from my 11 seeds of BR


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> I am hoping i get something like this from my 11 seeds of BR


----------



## JCashman (Jan 29, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> I am hoping i get something like this from my 11 seeds of BR


well thats just beautiful, 


as far as the RD seeds, pop the rest and see if they go and if they dont, id contact Mrs Dankness here on RIU and politely explain the situation, and then see whats what


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

richinweed said:


> removed


n
this is against site rules and has been reported


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> this is against site rules and has been reported


 LoL.... 
We warned him too, Twice.... 
Ample time to edit as well... 
Its too bad....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL....
> We warned him too, Twice....
> Ample time to edit as well...
> Its too bad....


Lmao!!! Seriously tho who does that just asking for handouts when you are not even known to this thread at all


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 30, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> I am hoping i get something like this from my 11 seeds of BR




interesting


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

I have 3 of 4 br x dpd showing color. 1 really dark like purple berry, actually a bit darker. 1 pinkish purple, and ones just startin to showcolor


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Fdd used this site to sell glass too. So they will see money coming in and very well may be suspicious what else he used this site for. U kno leo, even if he didn't use the site to sell weed, which I'm sure he didn't, it doesn't need to be true for them to persue it and try to prove it. I would never in 1000 years believe fdd used this site to sell bud. There's no way. He would have to be so stupid, he's not.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

O yeah also nyone with big sur holy bud, these things are droppin like flys. They HATE being overwatered. A few ppl have lost a lot of there seedlings. Just waqnted to warn ppl cuz I would be devestated if I killed my big sur.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2012)

Guys please I beg you do not discuss anything about fdd please thank you much.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 30, 2012)

Srry wbw
deleted that


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I have 3 of 4 br x dpd showing color. 1 really dark like purple berry, actually a bit darker. 1 pinkish purple, and ones just startin to showcolor


any pics to share


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

alphakronik restocked all his gear at attitude.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> alphakronik restocked all his gear at attitude.



Just snagged a pack of JPR, the shit is real good, and nice yield.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just snagged a pack of JPR, the shit is real good, and nice yield.


good choice.

i grabbed a pack of jpr a while back but that package was lost in transit...  only one ive ever not received.

edit - wait....no...i have jpr, sin city kush was the pack that was lost..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> good choice.
> 
> i grabbed a pack of jpr a while back but that package was lost in transit...  only one ive ever not received.
> 
> edit - wait....no...i have jpr, sin city kush was the pack that was lost..


The only pack that i ever lost was the Black Haze that i won ferr $80- bones....
Sux...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

dam! that blows....that black haze was goin for $200+


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam! that blows....that black haze was goin for $200+


I know...LoL
I felt so lucky...Haha
Id much rather of had it replaced too than my money back.... But hey atleast i got that...

I won it on Thxgivin Day so i guess everyone was busy... Never gunna see that 1 again....
(Bid from my blackberry at the dinner table...)
SSH F3 is ending in like 10min. and is at $75-, still better than Mr. Nices $160-...

Everyday i feel like hittin up HHF and askin if i can just buy another pack for $80- since it got lost...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

i feel ya man...my pack was replaced with a pack of equal value since sin city kush was out of stock by the time i realized the shipment was lost...i'd much rather waited for a replacement of the same strain...

and now sin city kush is back in stock and i sunk a bunch of money into my house this passed couple weeks so i'm too broke to grab a pack...although i do have a stash set aside for the spacedawg and gage green drops...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sin City Kush was the 2nd pack i grabbed from AKG, havent popped it yet....

and would love to grab a pack of Jackpot Royale, and maybe 1 0r 2 others...

But im in the same boat and just cant spare the cash.... Although i will grab a pack of Spacedawg and GSOG...
and it sux i wont have enuff for the Eugenetics drop comin also... 
Theres just too much comin too fast...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Did some transplanting last night. Getting ready for the next run. So far I have 6 space princess,4 a11g pineapple pheno,1 a11g grape koolaid pheno, 8 total of shish99 and deep phaze can't remember how many of each, 2 LA confidential, 1 shoreline, 1 AOS, and one other I can't think of what exactly. I have 9 more space princess to add to the fun yet. All in 3 gallons. I'll be moving them in next week. I really hope they don't explode to much this week cause I don't want shit to get to crazy. But I have a feeling they will. 

I also transplanted 6 super sour skunks to solo cups. They are already starting to show signs of reveggin. 

Gonna start choppin the shish99,deep phaze, super sour skunk, and hawgsbreath this Friday. I've never been a huge fan of harvesting the tops first. But my buddy talked me into it this run. So tops first, bottoms a few days later.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds like Esko has a big drop coming soon.
What is the proper way to care for seeds after harvest?

Posted 28 January 2012 - 05:15 AM 
Cheeseberry and Cheeseberry haze will be restocked,
I am preparing those beans for us, aswell as some others ... fems and regular ... u have no idea whats coming, wich is the best for u. So u can still sleep a bit.
Fresh harvested beans never germinate good, so they need to rest a bit first in proper conditions.
When they germ 100% they are ready.

much love back to the centenial state.

Grdz e$ko,


----------



## wheezer (Jan 30, 2012)

shit, I couldn't resist...had to grab a pack of Snozzberry and a pack of Jackpot Royale while I could.....anyone know whem the SpaceDawg is gonna hit??


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

wheezer said:


> shit, I couldn't resist...had to grab a pack of Snozzberry and a pack of Jackpot Royale while I could.....anyone know whem the SpaceDawg is gonna hit??


Tomorow....
Awwwww yeah......

*thought tomroow was the first of feb...LoL its not

So wed.
2/1/12....



boneheadbob said:


> Sounds like Esko has a big drop coming soon.
> What is the proper way to care for seeds after harvest?
> 
> Posted 28 January 2012 - 05:15 AM
> ...


And awesome...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Sounds like Esko has a big drop coming soon.
> What is the proper way to care for seeds after harvest?
> 
> Posted 28 January 2012 - 05:15 AM
> ...


gotta let the beans dry out for a week or 2 before storing them.



wheezer said:


> shit, I couldn't resist...had to grab a pack of Snozzberry and a pack of Jackpot Royale while I could.....anyone know whem the SpaceDawg is gonna hit??


nice. i jumped all over snozzberry when it first dropped...i'm finally growin one now. its probably the strain ive been most interested in growing. cant wait to see what it turns in to.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

What's the big deal with snozzberry? I'm about to do an order... This one to grip?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> What's the big deal with snozzberry? I'm about to do an order... This one to grip?


i'm a purple urkle whore, the medicinal quality of it is unbelievable..imo, anything that has urkle in it is fire....so i dont see how you could go wrong with urkle and snowdawg.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> What's the big deal with snozzberry? I'm about to do an order... This one to grip?


Its Purple Urkle x Snowdawg....
If someone were so inclined to like these strains, one might look upon there progeny with favor...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its Purple Urkle x Snowdawg....
> If someone were so inclined to like these strains, one might look upon there progeny with favor...


lol that last sentence makes it sound like you're from the 16th century.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't say I have to much background in the urkle or snow dog.. So, looks like new things to come


----------



## blissfest (Jan 30, 2012)

I ran Snowdog2, airy buds, wont do it again. Maybe the Urkle helps.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Jkahn I think all of your posts should be 16th century style from here on


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I ran Snowdog2, airy buds, wont do it again. Maybe the Urkle helps.


thats a good thing about urkle...it likes to add resin and density to a strain.


lol karmas, i agree.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

Alphakronik Genes Seeds Jackpot Royale
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds  Alphakronik Genes Seeds Sin City Kush
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds  Alphakronik Genes Seeds Snozzberry
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds  

did a smaller order this go around but, I'm waiting on cannaventure to restock the purpleberryBX thanks for the recommendations fellas


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Alphakronik Genes Seeds Jackpot Royale
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds Alphakronik Genes Seeds Sin City Kush
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds Alphakronik Genes Seeds Snozzberry
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
> ...


beautiful order. when akg first dropped, i had that same exact cart...then before i could checkout sin city kush sold out...then sin city kush gets lost in the mail, bad luck strain lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> beautiful order. when akg first dropped, i had that same exact cart...then before i could checkout sin city kush sold out...then sin city kush gets lost in the mail, bad luck strain lol.


Don't you put that JuJu on me Ricky Bobby!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

I have his BubbaLove but, have yet to pop it.. lost a little interest in Bubba ..(funny as I have yet to even try bubbakush)


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

bubba love looks like fire for sure, but too leafy for me so i passed on it. ive also lost some interest in bubba since growing cali con's pre98 bubba...

here's what i have left from akg...cant wait to get growin them...too many projects, not enough space...

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*AlphakronikGenetics*[/FONT]

 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]115.	Eisbaer (3 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]116.	Snozzberry (4 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]117.	Cannabis (2 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]226.	Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]227.	Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]228.	Belka (8 seeds)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]294.	Bandana (5 seeds)[/FONT]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> bubba love looks like fire for sure, but too leafy for me so i passed on it. ive also lost some interest in bubba since growing cali con's pre98 bubba...
> 
> here's what i have left from akg...cant wait to get growin them...too many projects, not enough space...
> 
> ...


HahA Tell me about it... I'm not sure anyone else commits so much time looking at breeder packs. I'm in a pickle at the moment trying to figure in the next batches.. narrowed down to a somewhat small list

HUNT FOR PURPLE OCTOBER 
BlackBerry- Sativa Seeds 20
Plusberry- TGA 10
Jazz berry jam- Cannaventure 10
Purple Berry diesel- Cannaventure 10
Purple Wreck -Reserva Privada 12


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 30, 2012)

Esko is dropping hints all over the forum
https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45121-stolen-genetics/page__st__20


wait ... esko is coming to introduce u C99 hybrids.
Just like i wanted my blueberry worx coming from Dj short seeds, i only wanted c99 from Bros grimm stock.
A grapefruit, lemony and a pineapple phenotype were allready isolated, and have been in breeding rooms allready in 2011.
Same for Apollo11 ... and many other newer breeding stuff that i launched in August 2011 to be precise.

Plz remain calm, do not panic.
A little bit nervosity is ok. hehehe.

I allready said to much spoilers.

Grdz e$ko,


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> alphakronik restocked all his gear at attitude.


thanks so much for this update, been waiting on these. grabbed a pack of Jackpot Royale and Sin City Kush. big kudos to you sir!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks so much for this update, been waiting on these. grabbed a pack of Jackpot Royale and Sin City Kush. big kudos to you sir!


not a problem...i"m always happy to help feed someone's seed addiction


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> not a problem...i"m always happy to help feed someone's seed addiction


now i just gotta wait for the feb GGG drop, and i promise im putting my self in timeout


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

JCashman said:


> now i just gotta wait for the feb GGG drop, and i promise im putting my self in timeout


I have been saying that for over a month lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

[h=1]Grape Stomper X OG!!! don't know anything about this breeder or more I don't have any experience with his gear... but, that thing looks Beautiful! [/h]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gage green genetics are legit as it comes and there gear is fire anyway you look at it,
If i could i would order everything they have lol but i just dont have the cash for that!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn I think all of your posts should be 16th century style from here on


Yay verily good sir...
Henceforth, My name shall be JKahnCCCCXX...HOL (Huzzah out Loud)



JCashman said:


> now i just gotta wait for the feb GGG drop, and i promise im putting my self in timeout


I trow not!!

HoL...
I shalt naught believe that thou wilt last for a fortnight...

And if perchance thee dost, i shalt giveth thee three wenches from my stable...


(No more 16th century talk....LoL)


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

I wanted snozzberry for so long but bodhi dropped some new dank too. And restocked some.----- bodhis new chem 91 x 88' g13hp


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yay verily good sir...
> Henceforth, My name shall be JKahnCCCXX...HOL (Huzzah out Loud)
> 
> 
> ...


 well done my good sir!

and forreal, i need time out, just grabbed those AKG beans, and waiting on the GGG drops, and still wanna grab a couple packs from ET, as well as Next Gen.

they should just give me everything i want today in exchange for a couple cheese burgers that i will give them on thursday


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Bodhi dropped sick new heirlooms too!------edit: omg I want that nl5 soooooooo bad. Soooo sooo bad. If its not gone tonite its mine. I would rly like that hindu kush and cali yo too. But the nl5 the most. Been wanting a pure nl5 but its hard to find cept atomics. Hindu kush is the 2nd I want.------ bodhi lost his yo mama papa. Won't be more for a while


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bodhi dropped like 6 strains... 
nd of course i got like no Bread...LoL
That Goji OG was one i esp wanted...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

haha was just coming back in here to post the Dank Sinatra's are back in stock, but you are right theres like 6 new ones in the Bodhi Regular section 


do we know if Bodhi will ever release more of those Apollo 11 Genius seeds?

<3


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 30, 2012)

is the *Grape Stomper X OG* going to be a one time deal? might get that and put sannies order on hold till taxes come in

anyone ever use the walmart money card the green dot ?


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> is the *Grape Stomper X OG* going to be a one time deal? might get that and put sannies order on hold till taxes come in


pretty sure that when it's sold out after this next drop, its going to be a bit before it's back because the ggg peeps seem to have so much new shit in the works. 

but i am not affiliated with them, nor am i a tester, so its nothing more that mere speculation by me at this point


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yay verily good sir...
> Henceforth, My name shall be JKahnCCCXX...HOL (Huzzah out Loud)
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you kind sir I shall bury the wenches when I am done with them. By any chance do you have any extra lime?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yah bodhi dropped a NL#5 combo from sensi and bcsc and a #6 x #5...
and some preety sick shit...


Yerrr....For those lookin for the Kush...\/
*Bodhi Seeds Oldschool Hindu Kush*

Type: oldschool hindu kush
Sex: Regular
Genetics: LA hindu cut x 80's hindu kush
Flowering Time: 8-10 weeks
Outdoor Harvest:
Height: Medium
Characteristics: fruity musky towers

the third installment into the back to future projects... the old sensi LA hindu cut gets loved up by my 80's era hindu kush male. the LA hindu is an absolutlety huge tower making long flowering ?(10-11 weeks) oldschool hindu kush, baseball bats of musky fruity floral goodness, and a warm, social, stone to the bone high. the male is a 14th generation hindu kush line kept pure and safe by an old mountain hippy from the great white north....:


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

I want the nl5 more. But the hindus a very close 2nd.


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 30, 2012)

JCashman said:


> pretty sure that when it's sold out after this next drop, its going to be a bit before it's back because the ggg peeps seem to have so much new shit in the works.
> 
> but i am not affiliated with them, nor am i a tester, so its nothing more that mere speculation by me at this point


thanks for the reply just so many strains to buy and not enough money at the moment to buy them. i only got 246 bucks in the wallet till taxes so its hard to decide


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man they must know its tax season lol.. Everybody coming with the dank for real.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh man they must know its tax season lol.. Everybody coming with the dank for real.


I dont get no check... 
So for now im just gunna skip all bodhi's cuz of my other seed obligations.. and hope that theyll be droppin some at CZ as well....

But that nl#5 x #5 is something i would want... like hella bad....

Bodhi wit his Back to the Future, and deep line alchemy strain categories... LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Ill ask him for u.
> 
> Of course all this bodhi gear has to drop now. I just spent like 7 hund on KOS gear. Which I have zero regret about. But damn. Now bodhi brings the heat. I want the goji OG. Plus a few others. I doubt those goji are gonna last. But if they do for just a day or so. I'm on it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance but, KOS stands for?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Kingdom organic seeds


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone have a opinion on Dr.greenthumbs gear? I don't have anything from him and I like to get at least 3 strains when I try out a new breeder. Bit pricy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kings of Shit....LoL(organically speaking... not derogatory)

Yah when i saw the pics of the Goji Og a few weeks ago on Breedbay i was like... Damn!!!

Also Bodhi has a thread on Breedbay for *All* Strain Release Info... Most questions have been asked and answered already...
Undoubtedly the Apollo 11 too...


"on line end of next week...
only 6 packs of the nl6...
the goji is the one...."- bodhi

Sux.. only six packs...


(*just so theres no confusion, kos - kingdom organic seeds...)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone here ran blueberry gum from g13?
Never seen such vigor!
She's got to be hell of a yielder.


Ps heard goji Og is the dankest smoke around from skunkmasterfkex.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Anyone have a opinion on Dr.greenthumbs gear? I don't have anything from him and I like to get at least 3 strains when I try out a new breeder. Bit pricy


Ive tested his Chemo Iranian it was dank.
Lots of my friends love his smoke
I just bought his ghost Og.

I hear herm reports on his new Ogxbubba


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Has any one else been watching the test of bodhis rainbow bridge on cannetics? Damn I want those too! Lol. 
Eddy lepp76 maui wowieXa11g


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't decide what to pop next. Here's what I'm deciding between
KOS Black Malawi 
Gage Green Burgundy
Bodhi a13Xa11g 

My girl wants the black Malawi. What do u guys think?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I can't decide what to pop next. Here's what I'm deciding between
> KOS Black Malawi
> Gage Green Burgundy
> Bodhi a13Xa11g
> ...



The Burg.

Please. lmao


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I can't decide what to pop next. Here's what I'm deciding between
> KOS Black Malawi
> Gage Green Burgundy
> Bodhi a13Xa11g
> ...


I havent grown any of those so its pure speculation.....

But....
If i just harvested some A-11's, i might wanna go a diff. route...
and the Black Malawi is Bomb Black Durban x Cherry Malawi... Swoooeeesshhh Damn that sounds Tasty...
Yah id do the Black Malawi first then burgundy another time...


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 30, 2012)

*black Malawi looks nice the Burgundy looks good also though never seen the **Bodhi *


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah jkahn I'm feeling the same way. I just chopped a11. I chop 3 more in like a week or two. And I have 5 or 6 more ready to go into flower next week. So the bodhi gear might have to wait a min. 
I was talking to GreenMan420 in pm the other day. He said the Iron Cindy(I have two packs) and the Black Malawi( also have two packs) are his favorite strains of theirs. They both sound super dank. 

That burgundy though. Damn. What to do?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah jkahn I'm feeling the same way. I just chopped a11. I chop 3 more in like a week or two. And I have 5 or 6 more ready to go into flower next week. So the bodhi gear might have to wait a min.
> I was talking to GreenMan420 in pm the other day. He said the Iron Cindy(I have two packs) and the Black Malawi( also have two packs) are his favorite strains of theirs. They both sound super dank.
> 
> That burgundy though. Damn. What to do?


Yah the iron cindy would be next on my list b/c of the Metal Haze influence...
Ive heard it was some fantastic smoke... nd C99 could have only improved upon the flowering times, and taste....

KaB, should i just mix my coco with perlite and use nutes (not really my thang...)
Or can i use my already made Soil mix..
Bone Meal, Blood Meal, poultry manure, bat guano, lime, azomite, fungi, FFOF, and perlite...
off the top of my head, could be somethin else in there..LoL

Or should i mix it with something more Coco specific...
Id rather set it and forget it.....


* i think you already know what ur gunna run....
Its just a matter of comin to grips with the fact that ur Growin the black Malawi and thats that... Go tell ur girl the good news, nd Celebrate...


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> thanks for the reply just so many strains to buy and not enough money at the moment to buy them. i only got 246 bucks in the wallet till taxes so its hard to decide


 then if i were you, id probably wait for the GGG drop. personally i know that if i could only make one order this month, i woulda passed on the AKG gear to get more GGG gear. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Ill ask him for u.
> Of course all this bodhi gear has to drop now. I just spent like 7 hund on KOS gear. Which I have zero regret about. But damn. Now bodhi brings the heat. I want the goji OG. Plus a few others. I doubt those goji are gonna last. But if they do for just a day or so. I'm on it.


 thanks buddy, as always, mucho appreciated 



karmas a bitch said:


> I can't decide what to pop next. Here's what I'm deciding between
> KOS Black Malawi
> Gage Green Burgundy
> Bodhi a13Xa11g
> My girl wants the black Malawi. What do u guys think?


i'd say a13Xa11g
but only because i have some burgundy babies, so i dont need to live vicariously through you on those.. unlike the A11xA13G . but if i wasn't being selfish, since you just finished A11, and have a few more coming, the Black Malawi might be the best route for you


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Jkahn I'm about to pm u my recipe ( well not mine. My dudes that I use) Your recipe sounds good to me. Fuck adding bottle nutes. If u see a problem correct it by adding more of something on your next run. Maybe add some worm castings? Or chopped up dead hooker?

KOS has that shadow haze they should be releasing this year too. Metal haze breeding project. Not f2 more like a bx. 

I keep looking at the black Malawi so your most likely right. Lol. Plus I really am happy with my KOS gear. So when he told me that was his his fav. Well that meant a ton


----------



## apollopimp (Jan 30, 2012)

Seen this pic and the first thing that came to mind is "Harvest time son"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn I'm about to pm u my recipe ( well not mine. My dudes that I use) Your recipe sounds good to me. Fuck adding bottle nutes. If u see a problem correct it by adding more of something on your next run. Maybe add some worm castings? Or chopped up dead hooker?
> 
> KOS has that shadow haze they should be releasing this year too. Metal haze breeding project. Not f2 more like a bx.
> 
> I keep looking at the black Malawi so your most likely right. Lol. Plus I really am happy with my KOS gear. So when he told me that was his his fav. Well that meant a ton


Good Looks... 

Im not too sure about adding Worm Castings...
But ill def. grab a Hooker, dead her up and chop da bitch into storage into storage just incase....
Right now im just starting the seed in straight coco..

I think i may do a "Everything KOS" grab of whatever's available in a month or two...
Ima go re-read up on the shadow haze cuz i dont remember shit...LoL

There actually is a small amount of Ancient Forest EWC in this batch but its so small its negligible.. I just have to drive a half hour to buy Worm Castings that i skip it sometimes....
(plus i dont like walking out of "Hydro" shops with a shitload of stuff..lol)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Jcashman his inbox at cannetics is full. And that's where I have been talking to him about a11. So give me a few days


----------



## JCashman (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jcashman his inbox at cannetics is full. And that's where I have been talking to him about a11. So give me a few days


no worries buddy, you know i'll be around here 

and again thanks, its always appreciated


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

LoL...
Look at this kids face.. 
The only words that come to mind are..
Dead Ass...
This mo-fucka is Dead Ass....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Jkahn i saw it somewhere else too. On cz

http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=488


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

My buddy has this pic of him on his dads shoulders when he's about this age. A Polaroid. And towering over him like 6 feet is a huge cannabis tree.


----------



## Airwave (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this what you're all talking about?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-89-sensi-nl5-noof-x-bcsc-nl5/prod_4082.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

Goji OG is already gone. Damn I was gonna order as soon as I got off work. My damn prepaid is empty. Lol. That was quick


----------



## tardis (Jan 30, 2012)

Whew caught a couple Rare Dankness seeds when they popped back in for a short while this morning. Ordered the Doc OG and the Scotts OG. Hopefully they are as great as they sound.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

Make ur girl happy karma. I'm sure u won't be unhappy with black malawai. That'd be my choice too. She's got good taste. In seeds that is


----------



## blissfest (Jan 30, 2012)

tardis said:


> Whew caught a couple Rare Dankness seeds when they popped back in for a short while this morning. Ordered the Doc OG and the Scotts OG. Hopefully they are as great as they sound.


I missed on those, but grabbed a pack of Ghost Train Haze #1, also did a pack of Jackpot Royale from Alphakronik


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 30, 2012)

The description hooked me and I jumped on that gojiog. I just barely had enough credit with no guranteed delivery. 
I think the no gurantee is delivered much quicker


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Make ur girl happy karma. I'm sure u won't be unhappy with black malawai. That'd be my choice too. She's got good taste. In seeds that is


Wait a second.....what u trying to say?

I was just talking to her about how happy I am with her. I see dudes posting about having to hide their grow from the old lady. Shit she bought my whole set up! Throws down loot for beans. And she's hot. If I could just get her to bring her hot ass friends home to play! I'd have a keeper girlfriend pheno!!


----------



## Bluejeans (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> ...
> Gonna start choppin the shish99,deep phaze, super sour skunk, and hawgsbreath this Friday. I've never been a huge fan of harvesting the tops first. But my buddy talked me into it this run. So tops first, bottoms a few days later.


Not to compare by any means, but that's the way I harvested my first round. Of course, I did it more to preserved my aging hands than any benefit to the plants, but it was nice. I will probably do it again.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its Purple Urkle x Snowdawg....
> If someone were so inclined to like these strains, one might look upon there progeny with favor...


I love Snowdawg.. But that combo? I can't even imagine it. They are so different in every way in taste and aroma.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I love Snowdawg.. But that combo? I can't even imagine it. They are so different in every way in taste and aroma.


Yah i get what your sayin....
Its like puttin Beef Jerky and Strawberry's in a grinder... There great by themselves, but Who the fvck knows what there gunna taste like in a BeefBerry Smoothie....LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

i thought snowdawg was said to be sweet and fruity...? that would go great with urkle imo.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 30, 2012)

I was jokin karma about the good taste thingy lol.yeah I had a super cool bangin hot and most importantly HONEST girl that I fucked it up with, never got over her. Been with others but it feelsmeaningless comparatively.---------- so don't fuck it up!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 30, 2012)

I been with my wifey 20yrs this yr.
An she's to honnest now days.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2012)

got my order:
dank house:alienfire
sure fire seeds:firestarter
compliments:g13 haze x nycd *X *g13 haze x ecsd
GDP x black rose
snowdawg x sour d

starting the (gdp x black rose) soon.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure last wood is running those gdpXblackrose. I have a few calling my name too


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm pretty sure last wood is running those gdpXblackrose. I have a few calling my name too


They confused me too...LoL
Grandaddy Purp x Blackrose
&
Double Purp Doja x BlackRose....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 30, 2012)

Double purple anything sounds sweet


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 30, 2012)

you're all fucking crazy... snowdawg x sour d ...all day every day.

eat nutz if you say different  

nom nom nom.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i thought snowdawg was said to be sweet and fruity...? that would go great with urkle imo.


My 2 phenos (Snowdawg BX) was Fuely almost like Diesel Fuel and lime. Wasn't very sweet but it was very good. The experience I've had with urkle, I recall being like an earthy cough medicine. I know some people describe urkle as grape although I don't get the grape sensation. I do tho think it taste's alot like other purples. Not as earthy as Purple Kush tho. =)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 30, 2012)

my dpd x br is lookin mighty fuckin purple. should be done 1 monthish.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> My 2 phenos (Snowdawg BX) was Fuely almost like Diesel Fuel and lime. Wasn't very sweet but it was very good. The experience I've had with urkle, I recall being like an earthy cough medicine. I know some people describe urkle as grape although I don't get the grape sensation. I do tho think it taste's alot like other purples. Not as earthy as Purple Kush tho. =)



I have this Snowdawg bx that smells of str8 skittles! looks to be a fatty too, really puttin' on weight. id say two more weeks on that one


----------



## JCashman (Jan 31, 2012)

tardis said:


> Whew caught a couple Rare Dankness seeds when they popped back in for a short while this morning. Ordered the Doc OG and the Scotts OG. Hopefully they are as great as they sound.


baah i totally missed the RD drop. ordered the AKG gear and considered my work for the day done


----------



## JCashman (Jan 31, 2012)

and if anyone cares, 

DJ Short Azure Haze and Whitaker Blues are back in stock at the tude


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

New RD strains dropped at the tude right now, get em while there hot


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not going to pay that much for those rare dankness strains edp since that guy said that about the shitty germ rate. I'll have to see some grows on them first.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not going to pay that much for those rare dankness strains edp since that guy said that about the shitty germ rate. I'll have to see some grows on them first.



That post was for the people trying to get the GHT #1



Also anyone heard of this breeder?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ultra-genetics-seeds/cat_366.html

New on the tude as far as I know


----------



## JCashman (Jan 31, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> if you are waiting for RD gear. 0/5 scotts OG have opened yet.....





wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not going to pay that much for those rare dankness strains edp since that guy said that about the shitty germ rate. I'll have to see some grows on them first.


yea.. do we know if Laxfiz ever popped the other 5, or tried contacting RD? if so i missed his reply. 

thats Scotts OG is either still sold out, or sold out again. but the other one of theirs that i've been eyeballing from across the room is the Karma Bitch. both of them are looking pretty sexy to me. will probably roll the dice on a pack of RD gear after i do my next GGG order.


----------



## JCashman (Jan 31, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> That post was for the people trying to get the GHT #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good eyes buddy, i never noticed them before. but i hate when new stuff pops up, but then they dont include any infos on the strains


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

JCashman said:


> good eyes buddy, i never noticed them before. but i hate when new stuff pops up, but then they dont include any infos on the strains


Guess is Mendo Purps x OGK of some kind


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly I was eyeballing the venom og and I think they have a new one with the hell angel og cut wasa were og or some shit.. But for that price with no grows or pictures of grows I find it very hard to even ask that much.. I think I'm just gonna buy a 10 pack of the grapestomper x og and call it a day.. I might add some strains from cannazon and sannies but I don't think I'll be buying those rare dankness seeds.. 
Depending on what ggg has availible I might just get a bunch of ggg gear. I know the gs x og is a must. I hope I can grab a pack of the sun maiden.. But who knows ?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea, as I posted in the RD thread. W/o previous grows or reviews, I wont pay for them.

period.

GGG has some fire i _*NEED *_ as well as some stuff from CZ.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Yea, as I posted in the RD thread. W/o previous grows or reviews, I wont pay for them.
> 
> period.
> 
> GGG has some fire i _*NEED *_ as well as some stuff from CZ.


Nice!!
according to swerve my beans should be here this week.. So I should have the new Buddha og (Louie xiii og x Tahoe fem), sour og and strawberry og with a couple more goodies. So I guess well see.. Im gonna buy another tent and do a dwc system in it.. See if I want to just go full dwc or work with coco.. Either way I know I'll have a couple coco and or soil plants going just to fill up each tent.. I got 2x600 and 2x400 watts so I'm straight with the lights


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope those seeds finally arrive for you wyteberry. I'm about to buy another tent and a 1k setup here real soon. As soon as I do I'm gonna let my male a11 do his thing.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

A pack of shish99 just popped up on cz


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 31, 2012)

I decided last night to germ my last remaining Snowdawg BX (Snowdawg x Spacedawg) seeds from Alphakronik. Dude gave em to me a few years back and they since been replaced with Snowdawg 2. 
From what I've seen tho I'm not sure if Snowdawg 2 (Snowdawg x Snowdawg BX) looks any better. My Snowdawg BX was straight Fire.

Also germ'in some VICS High by Pisces (Killer Queen x Space Queen). Very excited about VICS High.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 31, 2012)

damn you tgay. 
plushberry is some good herbs.

i just love it.
the taste is incredible & its some good dank.
id love to have an elite cut of this ...its that good.
cured. wow. for flip ...$500 a zip all day or fuck off.

one level above that... is legion og. 
taste is on a plush level. not quite but close.
BUT high 1.5x stronger & a soaring type.

still if somebody could score a legit yielding pheno of plush... id almost dip in my pocket$ for one rooted slip!!

tga ! you only get one tiny tinee piece of space in my blood pump (heart). that's it.

problem is i use so much electric that the next person passing me off some low yielding "elite" shit is gonna get a visit at their safe addy from a bat wielding psycho.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 31, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn you tgay.
> plushberry is some good herbs.
> 
> i just love it.
> ...


Well Gud I don't think if you're looking for those qualifications Plushberry was meant to be. I think you need to be looking at Qrazy Train, Chernobyl or SpaceDawg for hella potent high yielding TGA strains. 

I'm gonna Do the Space Dawg and the Snowdawg BX side by side and decide which Snowdawg pheno is the best keeper for my garden. I love my Space Dawg cut tho. Don't you have a simular pheno?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 31, 2012)

Heres something I have not seen before. 

http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/Breeders-packs-Specials/View-all-products

Esko recomended this company
25 years breeding NL#5
http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/British-Columbia-Seed-Company


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 31, 2012)

PB is unreal. Big, frosted, sticky, fat swollen calxes and smells like lifesaverbubblegumcottoncandy.
It should be ready for a smoke test anyday now.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice!!
> according to swerve my beans should be here this week.. So I should have the new Buddha og (Louie xiii og x Tahoe fem), sour og and strawberry og with a couple more goodies. So I guess well see.. Im gonna buy another tent and do a dwc system in it.. See if I want to just go full dwc or work with coco.. Either way I know I'll have a couple coco and or soil plants going just to fill up each tent.. I got 2x600 and 2x400 watts so I'm straight with the lights


I would feed Swerves seed to the birds, that shit will never be in my rooms.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> PB is unreal. Big, frosted, sticky, fat swollen calxes and smells like lifesaverbubblegumcottoncandy.
> It should be ready for a smoke test anyday now.


ohh i bet it looks great. and tastes great.. i only said what i mentioned above to Gud because of Sub's comment to me in an email when he sent me a pack. That and Gud said he wants something with a soaring high. 

"PLush is the best tasting weed I have ever created but its not on par with Vortex and JTR on potency."- Subcool

I'll pop some anyway because I personally probably smoke less than 5% of my harvest. My girlfriend another 5%. My friends get most of the haul. I'm kinda like a caregiver. haha.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 31, 2012)

WBW
Didnt I hear you call every swerve name in the book 6 pages ago?
Something about swerve saying he would send beans but never did so you were calling him out again?

Thats one way to get free hermibeans


----------



## boneheadbob (Jan 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> not on par with Vortex and JTR on potency."- Subcool



Thats what I was afraid of, girly weed
Should have called it Jillybean 2.0


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 31, 2012)

you gotta find the green resin monster pheno of plushberry, its a space queen dom pheno...big yielder and dripping with resin. not sayin the other phenos arent killer, cuz they are, just sayin if yield is a concern then you gotta pheno hunt a bit. in my book, plushberry is a must grow.


smokin on this cali con pre98 bubba...ive never seen more airy buds....tastes like old cantalope and not in a good way. reminds me of the schwag i used to smoke when i was younger. it holds the record for my lowest yield too...just over a half ounce in a 4 gal bucket, fuckin pathetic...i've only yielded under 1 1/2 oz once...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Heres something I have not seen before.
> 
> http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/Breeders-packs-Specials/View-all-products
> 
> ...


 BCSC does prolly breed the best NL5 around...ive grown 4 crosses with it and all were dynamite and frosty as fuck...thats what Peak SeedsBC uses in his NL X's


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> you gotta find the green resin monster pheno of plushberry, its a space queen dom pheno...big yielder and dripping with resin. not sayin the other phenos arent killer, cuz they are, just sayin if yield is a concern then you gotta pheno hunt a bit. in my book, plushberry is a must grow.
> 
> 
> smokin on this cali con pre98 bubba...ive never seen more airy buds....tastes like old cantalope and not in a good way. reminds me of the schwag i used to smoke when i was younger. it holds the record for my lowest yield too...just over a half ounce in a 4 gal bucket, fuckin pathetic...i've only yielded under 1 1/2 oz once...


on my list for possible next strains to pop out of my collection.


----------



## laxfiz (Jan 31, 2012)

put the rest of my scotts og (5seeds) germinating this morning, and giving a squeeze on the other 5 that didnt open. still 0/5.
70-80F temps, 60%RH, and in a paper towel and ziplock. other breeder seeds pop in 1-2 days, then they go into rapid rooters.
Just shortly documenting my experience in cause RD are bitches about germ reports.

for fun, I put 3 lemon stomper in the same ziplock.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Those lemon stompers will germ way fast, mine cracked after 8hr in a cup of water


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Those lemon stompers will germ way fast, mine cracked after 8hr in a cup of water


Since were doin this, I sowd NMK aka the white s2 into straight coco no soak no towels...
let you know what happens....

Culled another Alien Fire Male last night...LoL
Damn Transvestite whores, parading that ass all over the place.. then pullin the dick out on me...

Ohh well... Got one left, which of course is the under performing runt...
The four males were 4 feet tall beautifully lush, vigorous, rooted fast.. One male rooted twice as fast as the rest of the cuts....
But this Female is almost a foot tall, barely any growth.. i can hardly even tell shes a female....

But now that i got the space i threw a bandanna into flower... cant wait to wear that shit....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Since were doin this, I sowd NMK aka the white s2 into straight coco no soak no towels...
> let you know what happens....
> 
> Culled another Alien Fire Male last night...LoL
> ...



My NMK germed in 12 hours......


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice I have 1 lemon stomper and it looks Indica dom.
My NMK all popped very well and with vigor.
I have 2 Purple Snowman males and 1 Purple snowman that has a pistil but on other branches what looks to be a ball. I've seen only one pistil. Is this normal or a bad sign?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Nice I have 1 lemon stomper and it looks Indica dom.
> My NMK all popped very well and with vigor.
> I have 2 Purple Snowman males and 1 Purple snowman that has a pistil but on other branches what looks to be a ball. I've seen only one pistil. Is this normal or a bad sign?


Oh My God....

your plant Has The Herpes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha
can I top feed some valtrex?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 31, 2012)

lol.


calyxes can look like balls in the preflower stage.

speaking of preflower, the other 3 green queen x querkles are showing lady preflowers...no f2's for me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I would feed Swerves seed to the birds, that shit will never be in my rooms.


To be honest the best og I tasted so far was his Tahoe og..


boneheadbob said:


> WBW
> Didnt I hear you call every swerve name in the book 6 pages ago?
> Something about swerve saying he would send beans but never did so you were calling him out again?
> 
> Thats one way to get free hermibeans


yes I did I even told him that.. What he says" your package should be tere anydy now as I'm getting reports saying people got thiers" what he says to me today" oh you still didn't get you stuff, man this is really freaking me out as everybody got thiers already I don't know". 
So what I say two tears in a bucket and fuck it!!! I'm done! It's just the point of it.. Not the fact like I new the bens because I really don't just don't be liar!! Something I've been told he is numerous times by a trustworthy friend!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> hahaha
> can I top feed some valtrex?


Ive tried, but there is no cure...
You have to brew the Valtrex with an airstone for 48hrs with molasses and pussy juice...
It has to be virgin pussy juice or youll just inflame the situation and youll get Balls everywhere!!
Top feed with this every two weeks and youll see it dissapear..
but remember, Its about suppression..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> WBW
> Didnt I hear you call every swerve name in the book 6 pages ago?
> Something about swerve saying he would send beans but never did so you were calling him out again?
> 
> Thats one way to get free hermibeans


You guys will love this.

I'm going to try fire Og an the white fems soon as they arrive.
Swerve never sent the free ones he promised. Lol
But I got friends who hooked it up.

An the fem seeds I ordered from riot are on the way!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> You guys will love this.
> 
> I'm going to try fire Og an the white fems soon as they arrive.
> Swerve never sent the free ones he promised. Lol
> ...


I actually do love this...
I cant wait to find out what your experience is with these....

*Sep riot.... Hes a douchebag....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Since were doin this, I sowd NMK aka the white s2 into straight coco no soak no towels...
> let you know what happens....
> 
> Culled another Alien Fire Male last night...LoL
> ...




I put one in flower too. Only had one nice lookin gal I thought would come out decent. The others were male or looking like shit no matter what I did yellow outline around the leaves, showed signs of deficiencies. I treated with calcium, nitrogen, magnesium.. microblast.. nothing I did mattered. Except this one gal. we'll see. Bandana was one I was really excited about. That and Eisbaer. I have a couple Eisbaer in bloom too. Jackpot Royale grew with little effort or care. Mines getting bushy and looks fantastic.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i wish you were right, but i tend to disagree.. simply look to places like amsterdam that were once a weed paradise, shit's going so ass backwards over there, and then look at cali, fuck every day i hear about more and more dispensaries closing, shit's not getting better imo, it's getting way worse..
> till it's rescheduled federally and not a class 1 drug, which even fucking heroin and coke aren't classified as, things won't get better.. how on earth you can say with a fucking straight face that weed is worse for you than heroin, which i was addicted to for many many years, i don't know what to tell you, as that's completely fucked up and a joke and a half...


I agree with you racerboy71 about MJ being a sched 1 and the hardcore coke and H being a two, totally back asswords. I fucked up my back in the military, you know long ruck marches with to much weight, and was sent off base to pain management and there they put me on a healthy dose of oxycontin, four a day 20mg and I got hooked like a mother fucker. I quit taking them one day and had the worst month of my life and now I use MJ which works better and I can function and I have no withdrawl and don't feel like a slave to the drug like I once did. the whole thing just blows my mind.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I put one in flower too. Only had one nice lookin gal I thought would come out decent. The others were male or looking like shit no matter what I did yellow outline around the leaves, showed signs of deficiencies. I treated with calcium, nitrogen, magnesium.. microblast.. nothing I did mattered. Except this one gal. we'll see. Bandana was one I was really excited about. That and Eisbaer. I have a couple Eisbaer in bloom too. Jackpot Royale grew with little effort or care. Mines getting bushy and looks fantastic.


Nice to know that the Other AKG arent like the Bandanna... (i have a pack of SCK)
I have 5 Bandanna's in veg.. and basically 3 are runts, one was runtish in the beginning but is doing better now, but #5 was the Best of the Bunch...
Im not 100% on sex, i think its female.. But its hard to tell with pre-flowers in Veg.... I usually end up being wrong like half the time...lol
(i might as well just guess...)
I did get some pale greening on the outer edge of the leaves on one plant, but not full on yellow...
But the rest seem to be ok....
Maybe its because im using an Organic Soil Mix and not Nutes....


Oh and believe it or not, i have an el alquimista goin right now, thats lookin pretty good.. Started it for the party cup comp, then transferred it to 2gal. pot for flower after i chose something else....
Its making the WW next to it look like trash...LoL


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 31, 2012)

my bnc diesel is about 3 weeks from being done and spells sweet like cotton candy with a kinda cat piss smell on you fingers after you've handled the plant. I have about 5 tops, since I topped the shit out of her, and they are swelling like crazy on a daily basis. Next time I am not going to top shit and just grow donkey dicks since my cab is set up for that. the bcn is taking up my entire cab, should be a good yield. I'll post a pick once its harvested and cured.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> You guys will love this.
> 
> I'm going to try fire Og an the white fems soon as they arrive.
> Swerve never sent the free ones he promised. Lol
> ...



Lmao.

I will follow these grows closely with much amusement.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

(my sarcasm isnt worth the confusion it would cause...)
so heres a pic of a squirell wit nuts...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 31, 2012)

wonder if he's thinking ..(this dudes a pervert)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> wonder if he's thinking ..(this dudes a pervert)


LoL... maybe...
I wonder if there is some guy in city parks just lyin in wait for squirrels to flash him their nuts???/

The pic i was goin to use wouldnt work, so i just grabbed the next one from google images...LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I wonder if there is some guy in city parks just lyin in wait for squirrels to flash him their nuts???/


creepy part is a can't rule that out.. HA!


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I love my Space Dawg cut tho. Don't you have a simular pheno?


i do. 
and she tiny.
but very very healthy.

*

i plan to crack some ak47 (serious seeds elite clone) x shiva skunk (e$ko) soon.

^ fem beans , an e$ko production. 

i just put another plush in veg though. might try her in a huge tote. 
should be no problem to get a 27gal container (dry) down into the lab.


one 5kg brock of coco + plushberry transplant + 45 days more veg + 1000w = ?

we shall see.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i do.
> and she tiny.
> but very very healthy.
> 
> ...



You can pull lb plants out of 7 gal smart pots, dont know if I would fuck with a big ass tote.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 31, 2012)

ow really.

good to know. i'll check the sizes on flee-bay now.

maybe even little bigger. 10 to 15 gal.


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ow really.
> 
> good to know. i'll check the sizes on flee-bay now.
> 
> maybe even little bigger. 10 to 15 gal.


10 gal would be nice, and could produce monster plants, but plan on dumping a shit ton of water in it to get any kind of run-off. 

I ran 7 gal smart pots before and it took forever to dry out, 5 gal is perfect for 8-10 oz's easy. 3 gal is my main choice right now for proven plants. 2 gal smart pots pull around 4-5 oz's.

LOL! That is what I know about smart pots, hope I didn't bore you too much.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Heres something I have not seen before.
> 
> http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/Breeders-packs-Specials/View-all-products
> 
> ...



Speaking of nl5
Nevil completed his work on the seed version of NL5 just before he was busted. 
The NL5 mother was lost in the bust.
These seeds were sold to a member of mns forums who ran them for years and then lost it.

Ben Dronkers waited until Nevil was in dire straights for money (fighting legal battles) before swooping in and buying the whole business. 

That did not include an NL5 mother.
Sensi then did what Shanti did: They searched for a new one in Nevil's old seeds.
If there is an original NL5 at Sensi, they didn't get it from Nevil when they bought his business.
On their web site, they do not even advertise NL5. What they sell is called (generically) Northern Lights.

Ps 
Don't get angry but.....
Escobar' s an others A5 haze, isn't haze a.'
Yosamatesam who knows old smokers in Netherlands an Nev are the only ones I know of that have any haze A left.
(I got one 80s Nevs nl5xhz A an sent the other 3 off for breeding to the best I know)
If anyone knows differently please share..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Speaking of nl5
> Nevil completed his work on the seed version of NL5 just before he was busted.
> The NL5 mother was lost in the bust.
> These seeds were sold to a member of mns forums who ran them for years and then lost it.
> ...


Nah my understand was that all the haze a was lost and only haze c left.....
i think a5 confirmed it.... i dont think anyone left from that haze grower group has any.....
No idea who does....

*E$ko got his straight from a5 as well...
(read the thread where a5 someone else, and e$ko are talkin bout it, a month or so ago...)


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck w/ the riot seeds. I wish mine germed. I was so excited about them. -------- you can use much smaller pots with coco than soil. I can't see using anything bigger than a 3 gal. 3 gal of coco is some big plants. 4 would be an oversize but for a 1000w to itself a 4 would be great. The difference from a 3 to 4 gal pot is pretty damn big. Pot sizes never make sense to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys all or you!! I want y'all to do me a big favor.. I want y'all to register on this new forum and check it out.. It's new right now but I'm sure traffic will pick up very shortly. Just register have look around just for me please.. I appreciate those that can help me out here thanks guys the forum name is

Weed watch.com register and tell a friend lets see if we can make that site pop! Thanks again guys let me know when y'all register!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 31, 2012)

Here ? Where Sam of a5 said it wasnt so?
https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44821-a5-amnesia-haze/page__st__20
And here where he show us pics of his nl5xhza, an skunk Haze a that the majority of MNS forums swears looks legit.


Like i said I'm tryn not to piss folks off.
I'm trying to become an A haze expert cause I Truely think i have the the real McCoy.
An could help revive it ?

I've been investigating if jj-NYC of todawg if he has the haze a also.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 31, 2012)

brother i've been looking for a pheno from mex that was pure grapefruit , i may be close , luck


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey guys all or you!! I want y'all to do me a big favor.. I want y'all to register on this new forum and check it out.. It's new right now but I'm sure traffic will pick up very shortly. Just register have look around just for me please.. I appreciate those that can help me out here thanks guys the forum name is
> 
> Weed watch.com register and tell a friend lets see if we can make that site pop! Thanks again guys let me know when y'all register!



Doing this now.


----------



## dduo420 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Post rep +

I have NYC Diesel, JuicyFruit, White Widow, G-13, Kali Mist x Ak47, NYCD x G-13, Blue Mystic, Bubblicious and Sweet Tooth... looking for Sour Diesel


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Here ? Where Sam of a5 said it wasnt so?
> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/44821-a5-amnesia-haze/page__st__20
> And here where he show us pics of his nl5xhza, an skunk Haze a that the majority of MNS forums swears looks legit.
> 
> ...


Yah thats it......
Doesnt A5 jump in there too...
Pretty sure he does....


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 31, 2012)

e$ko has the a5 cut.

for sure.

100%

for sure... he is going to make some crosses with it.

go to opengrow, log in, and send him a PM.

he'll tell you the deal.

dude's got well over 50 elite mothers & a fat stable of proven dads & making all kinds of seeds by the 1000s.


----------



## gudkarma (Jan 31, 2012)

& imo ben dronkers is an idiot.

a biz man that's all.

i just watched these 5 vids that feature howard marks... & in those vids ben talks some stupid nonsensical shit about weed/cloning & "genetic degradation". 

what a fucktard!

100% bet he's fucking clueless... and people do the work for him.

^ but i cant bet when i know its true.

and my sensi shiva skunks (i mean hermi machines) are a small grain of corn in a shit nugget that supports my hypothesis... which is... fuck them.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 31, 2012)

A friend rimmeo keeper of old strains he ran sensi for his dispencery an it about put him out of business.
But I here the maple leaf indica is still great.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> A friend rimmeo keeper of old strains he ran sensi for his dispencery an it about put him out of business.
> But I here the maple leaf indica is still great.


A5's post wasnt in that thread, but i know its somewhere....


It really does suck all the bad reps Sensi keeps gettin, they cost so much dough too.. Not to mention the coulda been dank...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Didnt know if you all noticed but theres a couple new flavs of dank house on cz


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 31, 2012)

This sativa dominant purple PB pheno is really starting to fill in. Glad I kept both of them. I think I did anyways.....


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

So initial thoughts on that WeedWatch website.



I'ts super clean and should atleast be checked out.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jan 31, 2012)

When u hear bad shit about cali conn it sucks but when u hear bad shit about sensi it really succks sensi sells a lot of old shit and a lot of breeding stock. We loose access to a lot of old school shit now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a nice site right? They are trying to get some breeders over there give them a desk and thier own mods for the section..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like a nice site right? They are trying to get some breeders over there give them a desk and thier own mods for the section..


Yah i noticed that GGG was there...
And that Cali Con followed suit...

Is it really worth it though????


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

got my herijuana and chocolate mix today


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i noticed that GGG was their...
> And that Cali Con followed suit...
> 
> Is it really worth it though????


It's a new site trying to get off the ground.. I think it's worth it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Will they allow us to advertize what breeders we are testing for?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes that's why ggg has Thier own desk!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jan 31, 2012)

Bodhi got back with me today. "a made some more a11 but im a little wary to release them untill i get more feedback.."


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jan 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bodhi got back with me today. "a made some more a11 but im a little wary to release them untill i get more feedback.."


Well I took mine down today so I will give some feedback. They looked pretty good for having such a short veg time. Can't wait to smoke some of that shit


----------



## JCashman (Jan 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bodhi got back with me today. "a made some more a11 but im a little wary to release them untill i get more feedback.."


thanks for keeping up with that Karma. knowing they exist, my eyes and ears will be open and waiting


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes that's why ggg has Thier own desk!


Good il open a tester thread over there! And one on cz! Still up in the air about keeping the one here going!


----------



## flightestman (Jan 31, 2012)

How much does a breaded plant make in seeds, my friend told he downs have any cause the plants only make 1, 2, seeds every cycle.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good il open a tester thread over there! And one on cz! Still up in the air about keeping the one here going!


It's up to you but I would keep the one here going for sure.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

flightestman said:


> How much does a breaded plant make in seeds, my friend told he downs have any cause the plants only make 1, 2, seeds every cycle.


Try anywhere from 1 to 1000 seeds a plant. I just finished harvesting like 400+ off my bubba x Tahoe og


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's up to you but I would keep the one here going for sure.


Your right wyte il keep it rolling


----------



## blissfest (Jan 31, 2012)

Man? I dropped some coin on beans the last couple days, I think im an addict, LOL!

Conny Gen. Secret Recipe- Abusive OG X Diesel #1 X Chem BX2
Alphakronik- Jackpot Royale- Killer strain, I already have one keeper, just wanted to take another look.
Rare Dankness- Ghost Train Haze #1, High Times most potent strain of 2011 26%
Rare Dankness- Ghost Train Haze #2, they say may be more potent than #1?
Rare Dankness- Warda'reek'n OG, Hells Angel OG X Rare Dankness #1

Hopefully I will find some great plants out of these,


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 31, 2012)

I want that RD Karmabitch pack. Also on the wish list Pisces Candy Queen, Tga Time Wreck, and Motarebel Orange Chemo.



But since I have a bazillion packs I haven't even gotten into yet.. I can't. I gotta pop more of these AKG seeds and spread word of my experience and results to the public.. I almost feel as if its my civic duty after hearing a bunch of haters talk shit about Jay. Id love to prove them wrong. My only previous AKG run were the Snowdawg BX testers I ran. Fucking loved that strain. I am soaking my last Snowdawg BX beans now.

Id also really like to run more of Lorans gear. Honu and Blue Fire. Trainwreck666's Black Rose x DPD looks like it may be a keeper. I love the dark purple hues. JTR x The White, Kindmind's Blue Widow, Elite Genetics Double Dipped Sour Banana, TGA floater....fuuckkk. Too many possibilities.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 31, 2012)

how bout this JTR?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jan 31, 2012)

pretty frosty bucket.. how far is she, 30 days? i still have a pack of those too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I want that RD Karmabitch pack. Also on the wish list Pisces Candy Queen, Tga Time Wreck, and Motarebel Orange Chemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That double dipped sour banana was something I wanted but by the time I knew of elite he was done for! I wish I would have knew before


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> pretty frosty bucket.. how far is she, 30 days? i still have a pack of those too.



25-30 days ish i think. shes just great and a true pleasure to watch!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah batman the boognish are lookin great. U should check out my journal for them @ nettics. Do u have a journal goin? Lol I'm already followin like 3 other boog grows. Idk which ill keep. The royal majesty pheno is beautiful. But I have a ligghter, pinkish purple "bubblegum" pheno. Even smells kinda like gum. She's frostier. Its not the same as israels "redhead" pheno. I'm also pretty sure I have the redhead pheno.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

if anybody wants me to ask e$ko anything he's accessable to me all week... which is super rare.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel like a broken record.. is E$ko someone that anyone can get genetics from or... better yet, who is he? when I type that into Google all that comes back is shit for world of warcraft..?!

https://www.google.com/search?q=e$ko+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I feel like a broken record.. is E$ko someone that anyone can get genetics from or... better yet, who is he? when I type that into Google all that comes back is shit for world of warcraft..?!
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=e%24ko+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


One very good experienced breeder who work with elites!! The man knows his shot


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/chocolate-rain.html That should help


----------



## greengenez (Feb 1, 2012)

Mmmm, chocolate rain
 Just started, can't wait.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

cheeseberry haze , e$ko

bb leaning pheno.

*

new batch of testers is on the way as well... 

my favorite & a request i made : shiva skunk x blueberry , what we'll call shivaberryblue

*

& a shit load of c99 crosses were made with every elite clone dude has in the stable.


----------



## greengenez (Feb 1, 2012)

Bread the dope from greenthumb, and Trainwreck with my choco rain male.


Just starting a journal of chocolate rain in my grow thread.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is ? for Esko
I have a short, bushy, dense nugget pheno of CR that is 7 weeks flower today and smells like Juicy Fruit gum with a slight dark side. Anyway, the pistils have not turned brown or stated to die. But i just looked at the trichs and they are mostly cloudy with maybe 15% amber heads.

Should I pull it before the pistils turn brown? I have plenty of couchlock Kush, so I want to pull this a little early anyway


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

7 weeks?

really?

hmmm... how much herb (dry) is on that plant you think?

oddly similar... as my chocolate mind melt (nlx x choc rain) in flower looks like 11 to 12 weeker until you scope it.

very very milky @ nearly 9.5 & pistles are mostly white.

getting ready to finally give it a puff/puff/pass test in about 10 seconds


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 1, 2012)

I only vegged three weeks, probaly an oz and a half


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

i need some schooling on how to get a good yielding bush ina 10g smart pot.

how much veg time?

more than one clone in the pot? 

how many tops? 

do you top , fim, lst , wax the legs, ... or just leave it be to do its own thing?

gimme some ideas 

...& if you dont know me before you even think to critque my skillz or my ? you betta ask somebody or do a search.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

nlx x choc rain : aka : chocolate mind melt

tastes kinda "whitey"... with major hints of vanilla ...& a super slight very very background little spicey (n. lights) note.

first smoke of the day & im very "elevated" from a few pulls.

really needs a cure though. 

& imma chop my tester early as i sent this pheno to a fine farmer for extended playtime.

i am working with the fat-est leafed version next. faster rooter too  



* basic smoke test, uncured, few days on the screen, & 2 ten second blasts in the mirco to get a good dry sample *


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

10 gal smart pot + coco + 1000w air cooled + 5' 11" of total room height

*

i have a bb bush down there now... in a 3 gallon pot... from my perspective ==> bitch is massive  and round. 

gud needs some bushy cola multiple big dicks.

any help would be great...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have no exp. with a 10g. pot... (40liters)
But anything with that much space, will probably yield good on its own...
I know e$ko puts multiple clones in 30+ liter tubs.... 
[video=youtube_share;s53fZdlXw38]http://youtu.be/s53fZdlXw38[/video]


Where the Fvck is SpaceDawg already????
all attitude will tell me is sometime today, at 7am today they were like, Maybe an hour, maybe now.....
loL, Thanks....


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> 10 gal smart pot + coco + 1000w air cooled + 5' 11" of total room height
> 
> i have a bb bush down there now... in a 3 gallon pot... from my perspective ==> bitch is massive  and round.
> 
> ...


my recommendation, veg that bitch for like 3 months, top early, super crop early, and lst early. then keep supercropping and lst. and more lst and supercrop. more more more supercrop. clear out the unders ever few weeks. and keep supercropping.

my favorite way: top, pull main branches to a horizontal state, supercrop on the 'side' branches that now grow vertically. those side branches become huge, and fat and support big buds. can get your plant to cover 4x4' space, with an even canopy. (i really believe in canopy control)

dont skimp on the veg time. make sure the main stem is as big as your thumb.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Feb 1, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> my recommendation, veg that bitch for like 3 months, top early, super crop early, and lst early. then keep supercropping and lst. and more lst and supercrop. more more more supercrop. clear out the unders ever few weeks. and keep supercropping.
> 
> my favorite way: top, pull main branches to a horizontal state, supercrop on the 'side' branches that now grow vertically. those side branches become huge, and fat and support big buds. can get your plant to cover 4x4' space, with an even canopy. (i really believe in canopy control)
> 
> dont skimp on the veg time. make sure the main stem is as big as your thumb.


I agree with this I did topping, lst, supercropping to all my plants in flower and they are just all beast now. And they were vegging for about 3 months. I never understood how or why someone would only veg for less then a month. LOL.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Veg time is dependent upon the style of your grow. SOG uses no veg


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

Ask e$ko if his chocolate rain male wants to squirt some jizz on my 707 headband. I think Chocolate Headband would be insane


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Choc headband hmm yum


----------



## at0ms0ft (Feb 1, 2012)

I do SOG and I veg for at least 2 months greatly improves my yield plus gives me plenty of time to train and clone them.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

Sog is usually single cola


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sog is usually single cola


Yeah with no veg time from clone!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

oddly, he will not know the 707 cut... so i'll ask him & insert "sour kush".

*

SOG is generally rooted clone into flower.
e$ko is fond of 3 days veg then flip.

i like nice beards on my cuts so i veg till i have robust root development as the transition from 20w t5 to 600w HPS about 18" over the containers is kinda brutal.

single cola the ideal. 

waxing off only the bottom 2 nodes at most.

rotation is also a SOG concept. perpetual harvest or you're not doing it right.

*

cool on the 10 gal tips.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Feb 1, 2012)

No single colas here I train to get at least 3. Well if I can't call it SOG cause I don't grow just a single cola then I will call it a Tsunami of Green cause Cause it is just a massive wave of green once you open my flower box LOL. Especially the Harlequin High CBD beast of a plant grows like wildfire.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 1, 2012)

Ask Escobar witch strains him an sannie are using that have Ortega stuff in them.
Ssnnie won't answer answer me.....


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck. Who does Sannies answer. 
Well at least with the Emerald Triangle special this weekend from Feb. 3 to Feb. 6 I'll get the three fem. strains when I order. 

They're Grapefruit Kush, Trinity Kush and Emerald Jack.
Lots of new strains came out at Attitude the past few weeks so I might use the chance to try out one of them...DNA's Martian Kush and Reserva Privada Silver Kush.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 1, 2012)

What do you think of KOS saying you need a 55 day veg to really make buds frosty?



karmas a bitch said:


> Veg time is dependent upon the style of your grow. SOG uses no veg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bone i think its just there opion cau we all know 12/12 from seed can produce some dank


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Ask Escobar witch strains him an sannie are using that have Ortega stuff in them.
> Ssnnie won't answer answer me.....



i can give you that answr myself... none.

though i know for sure e$ko has recently scored packs of ortega & a variety of very very dank mexi hazes.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 1, 2012)

plants produce 'better' buds when allowed to mature. they build up Terpenes and other essentials. it is ALWAYS best to let a plant mature fully. doesn't mean other ways don't work.

p.s. I do SOG with veg time too.... or tsunami of green. i kinda like the tsunami of green. seperates us from you single cola SOG guys. i prefer it. keeps plant count lower, and is easier to water/take care of. rather then doing 25 single colas.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel like a kid on Christmas today.
Today is pay day. Most of you probably don't know this but my profession is Audio/Video Home Theater. I work over 50+hrs a week. That hard earned cash I rarely spend on anything grow related. I have completely different funds I use to support my grow. But today I couldn't help it. I pulled the trigger at the Tude

Order Inventory:
Product:* Bodhi Seeds Cali Yo*
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BODO334
Price: $69.41
Product: *Pick and Mix Seeds TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl*
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds 
Quantity: 2
Product Code: Pick and Mix
Price: $18.90
Product: *UFO#1 World of Seeds AUTOFLOWERING Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized*
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00
Product: *UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel Feminized*
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

I could really give a flying fuck about the freebies. I might germ the Black Angel [*Black Domina x Super Silver Haze] *for kicks. 
Yo mama meets Cali Orange. Fuck yea. To those who don't know the legacy or specialty "quality" of Bodhi genetics now could be the time to really experience what Bodhi brings to the table. In my opinion Bodhi is one of the most talented Breeders out there. Everything I've seen from this guy is dynamite. 

Description of Yo Mama

*afgooey is an amazing highly resinous large yeilding strain from california that excells indoors and out, and makes incredible hybrids. appalachia is a hybrid created by h&l using a green crack female and a chem d leaning tres dawg male. tres dawg is a very stable chem d backcross created by jj from topdawg seeds. the resulting combination is one of those plants that stands out among all others in trichome production, perfectly setting you up for a yo mama joke...... "whoaaa dude, what is that!!!!!!....... "yo mama"..........
shes very easy to grow, quite vigourous, medium stretch, and has a nice even head/body high, incredible bag appeal, and the terpene profile can range from subtle hash candy to tree fruits, applebutter, mulling spices, and skittles candy.....
*
*a nice plush security blanket of soothing body and enlivened mind

Yo Mama
*





The match up of this killer stain with a big skunky orange momma should fucking rock. Triangle of Funk-ateers should be celebrating. I know this one will be special. & since Bodhi "lost" the Yo Mama papa. it should be considered very unique for the time to come. I also threw a couple pick and mix chernobyl (one of my all time favs) in there. Cuz for an extra $18 it's a win win. 




TheLastWood said:


> Yeah batman the boognish are lookin great. U should check out my journal for them @ nettics. Do u have a journal goin? Lol I'm already followin like 3 other boog grows. Idk which ill keep. The royal majesty pheno is beautiful. But I have a ligghter, pinkish purple "bubblegum" pheno. Even smells kinda like gum. She's frostier. Its not the same as israels "redhead" pheno. I'm also pretty sure I have the redhead pheno.


I do have a thread at nettics Wood. Search for Batcave. I havent thrown Boognish pics up yet. I will when she looks really special and really done. Mine's only in flower for bout a month now but her buds shes starting to make are a cluster of dark purple gooeyness. The bottom leaves are fading to a dark plum color. I just fed her some worm tea cuz I think she's fading too fast. It's gonna be a keeper I bet. I think I'll clone the bitch this week.


----------



## solosmoke (Feb 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> dizzle frost i was in 66th rescue squadron out of nellis afb in vegas. Combat search and rescue, you happy. I qualified when i was 20, got out for four years joined again in 2007 and got out again in 2011. And i was in the air force, army doesnt have search and rescue dumb ass.
> 
> Some pics while in afghanistan, not going to tell which guy i am though
> 
> ...


thanks for your service dude ,an glad ya made it back ok,peace everyone!!! Plz


----------



## JCashman (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i need some schooling on how to get a good yielding bush ina 10g smart pot.
> how much veg time?
> more than one clone in the pot?
> how many tops?
> ...


sweep the leg  (sorry watched the old school karate kid movie last night )



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I also threw a couple pick and mix chernobyl (one of my all time favs) in there. Cuz for an extra $18 it's a win win.


you know i always forget to take a look at the pick and mix section. i just ordered some AKG when it came back in stock, and now feel i missed out on making my order truly complete. and hopefully i remember to look when that ggg drop happens


----------



## JCashman (Feb 1, 2012)

if anyone cares

Plushberry, Ace of Spades, Jilly Bean, all back in stock at the tude


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

What timing just put my PB into paper towel... Hrmm do I pick up ace of spades as well... Decision decisions


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> What do you think of KOS saying you need a 55 day veg to really make buds frosty?


Thats not what they say. They say this
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Always allow plants to get 55 days old from sprouting, before starting to flower for maximum resin production. KOS always recommends organically growing our gear for the full appreciation of smells and flavors.[/FONT]

They are talking about plants being sexually mature. Once they are mature u can pop clones. I agree that a 3-4 day veg from rooted clone is ideal. It gives them time to root and produces a better yield. 

That harlequin sounds very interesting. I really want a high CBD strain. Just haven't copped one yet. 2 months veg I bet your plants are freaking huge!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

Well hopefully e$ko soon knows what 707 Headband is. So happy to have this strain back in my arsenal after losing it briefly. #BOOM


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

Lilbsdad your grow skill is wizardry man. Fuck that 707 looks insane dude.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

This will get you banned kenneth


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

LMAO, what a fuck tard.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd say you can't be serious but, yea I'm thinking your are......lolol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats probably his real name too. Moron


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 1, 2012)

Should i just wait at the pokey for ya........


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

Any who... So, I just dropped some plush berry beans (10) one was Extremely dark with barley visible tiger strips..(being so dark n all to begin with).. I segregated it and decided to do a test to see if it's gonna be anything amazing( like my inner child is telling me it will be). If anyone is wondering I've have no reason to do this other the being bored or having way to much time on my hands in the A.M...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

You will be happy with those PBs, I got 3 keeper phenos out of a 10 pack.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> You will be happy with those PBs, I got 3 keeper phenos out of a 10 pack.


Plushberry looks like a nice plant and it's like Subcool says.. if he can't find a keeper outta any 5 of his own beans the line gets bin'd.

You guys see this thread? DJ SHORTS BLUEBERRY by Subcool
Anyone who's been tempted by spend $150 or more on DJ's line should read and see this.

I re-read it front to back. Wow. Garbage genetics.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

To be completely honest it's been a pretty rough 2years searching for the right stuff...(been a long time but used to be called a snob by more then one cloner)... I want something that will compete with the OGxPurpleKush I have had running for the past year n a half... It's fire dont get me wrong but, man o man I'm getting tired of this.... particular chemical burn


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> What do you think of KOS saying you need a 55 day veg to really make buds frosty?


It is recommended to Veg at least 8 weeks by some to take the plant to its true potential. Maximum resin production is established with a good long veg, aiming to have plants at their peak of maturity when flipping the lights. Sometimes it's just not practical. But you def get rewarded with a long veg time as long as you can keep your canopy from getting out of control it's usually a win win.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i can give you that answr myself... none.
> 
> though i know for sure e$ko has recently scored packs of ortega & a variety of very very dank mexi hazes.


Oops my bad it's MotaRebel I need to re ask not sannie.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 1, 2012)

Just bought a pack each today of House of Funk's Arctic Fallout and Green Python. The latter or Mosca's C99 will be a part of my next grow.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

House of Funks stuff looks good. I really gotta get around to trying some of their gear one of these days.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 1, 2012)

WTF, who the hell is Kenneth....LoL

LIL' I have to commend you on that Nuggetry... Very nice indeed.....
Hittin the mailbox once more.... and Burnin it wit some peeps...

Lata Fools.....
Nina edit: House of Funk looks sick... Chem x Snow lotus (i think) nd others...
Def. on the need to try list....


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> plants produce 'better' buds when allowed to mature. they build up Terpenes and other essentials. it is ALWAYS best to let a plant mature fully. doesn't mean other ways don't work.
> 
> p.s. I do SOG with veg time too.... or tsunami of green. i kinda like the tsunami of green. seperates us from you single cola SOG guys. i prefer it. keeps plant count lower, and is easier to water/take care of. rather then doing 25 single colas.


you know i agree with the first idea 100%. on point. & batman noted it also... almost never too ripe.

SOG though... is different.
& as far as your second idea... hard to water? 

i mean, homie, my shits on autopilot. rezzies. pumps. timers. ebb & flow on backyard senitnels (ie timers) does its own thing.

and i still spend mad hours doing this , that, or the other.

sog also means keeping moms. no doubt about it. a shit yielder is not a sog mom. 

which means you also need phenotyping skillz. or buddies with dank cuts.  

& why you pay dues , show & grow , & bless a few here & there.
this is how dank gets to you ==> & why peeps send me pork chops from the grill.

real sog is like earning every pull taking cuts, keeping moms, cleaning, rotating, different rezzie mixes.

its no pop a seed, drop some tap water, & sit back.

& sea of green is really about perpetual harvest. continual like i do. or the way you do. 

& when dudes talk about 3 months of veg & another 9 weeks flower... i've already pulled down 5-6 elbows of dry product. 

i always think hydro... but i started out in one gallon containers and dirty dirt from walmart.

fine tuning skillz before doing it like i do now.

shit i've thought about sog a scrog in 27 gal tuff totes on a perpetual... every month throw one down under 800w.

i could be rocking 4 or 5 like that now. make the coco like karmas_a_bitch does. just use water.

boom bip... elbow+ on only 800w every 3 weeks easy.

big ass root ball though.
think i can leave that out in the city near the curb?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't do anything I do! I still can't figure out how to get fluffy airy nuggs! I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

I think rare dankness lovers are going to hate me! Lol I feel another greenthumb like gang about to get at me!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

HE's A WITCH!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Don't do anything I do! I still can't figure out how to get fluffy airy nuggs! I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


 hey karma, forgot to get back to you in pm and thank you for the help and 411, so i'll just say it here.. thanks for the help and the 411, lol, much appreciated..
just need to figure out how to tone that down a lil and sounds like it will work great for me.. thanks again karma..


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i need some schooling on how to get a good yielding bush ina 10g smart pot.
> 
> how much veg time?
> 
> ...


I have 5 of my Red Diesel pheno that are 6 foot tall in 3 gal smart pot, thank god they are 3 weeks in flower and are done stretching My Adjusta Wings are as high as they can go 8' ceiling. My G13 are 5' and big around serious fuckin bushes in 3 gal. have to tie them to wall or they will tip over when pot gets light.

I just keep t5's on them as close as possible for most of veg, then blast em for a couple weeks with 1K MH before flower. I keep plants that have strong branches that can support their own weight. or use cages.

10 gal. your plant will be the size of a volkswagon


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think rare dankness lovers are going to hate me! Lol I feel another greenthumb like gang about to get at me!


I dont blame you at all. I live in the Denver area and NOBODY I know grows any RD. I was personally told the seeds are unstable, another person told me Moonshine Haze is just a Bagseed from Amnesia Haze. I'm only saying this here. RD does have some bomb but a wide variance in phenos (each cross is like 3-5 different strains, but the most common is a Trainwreck and Neville's mix.)


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I dont blame you at all. I live in the Denver area and NOBODY I know grows any RD. I was personally told the seeds are unstable, another person told me Moonshine Haze is just a Bagseed from Amnesia Haze. I'm only saying this here. RD does have some bomb but a wide variance in phenos (each cross is like 3-5 different strains, but the most common is a Trainwreck and Neville's mix.)


 yah, what's that nevilles wreck that it looks like they use in tons of their x's?? is this just a trainwreck x, or something different??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I dont blame you at all. I live in the Denver area and NOBODY I know grows any RD. I was personally told the seeds are unstable, another person told me Moonshine Haze is just a Bagseed from Amnesia Haze. I'm only saying this here. RD does have some bomb but a wide variance in phenos (each cross is like 3-5 different strains, but the most common is a Trainwreck and Neville's mix.)


Lmfao!!!!!!!! They are going to hear more from me now!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 1, 2012)

It's usually both then crossed on something else.



What do you guys think of ClusterFuck by Bodhi....says untested ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, what's that nevilles wreck that it looks like they use in tons of their x's?? is this just a trainwreck x, or something different??


Sound like a nevilles haze x train wreck cross


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Don't do anything I do! I still can't figure out how to get fluffy airy nuggs! I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


well i can answer that easy...

its cause you're NOT a fag.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sound like a nevilles haze x train wreck cross


 yah, that's what i had assumed as well, but it's not something i'm familiar with for the most part, and i love how they act like it's northern lights or say skunk, and it's something that we should all simply know at the sight of the name of it..


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Oops my bad it's MotaRebel I need to re ask not sannie.



on that i can say ... yes.

sannie uses mota gear... & mota stole from woodhorse... who stole it from (if you ask that weed fag) neville. lol!

who also created the canna comunity, herb itself, and even the word itself.

e$ko does mota too.
he was mota's original tester.
loaded with mota's best old gear. pack on packs.

... & not like the shwag he's producing now ...if he didnt "retire".

im not sure if i can divulge current projects.

but let me say something sick with old mota gear is in the works as i type.

many packs cracked.
but only the baddest king kong type daddy & best yielding moms gonna stay.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

dense nuggs are gay! fluufy airy buds 4eva!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> It's usually both then crossed on something else.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of ClusterFuck by Bodhi....says untested ?


 i was just checking them out as well.. i'd say go for it if it sounds like something you're interested in.. i'd still put some of bodhi's untested gear against a lot of other breeders "tested" stuff...
i'd put good money on the fact that a lot of "breeders" out there don't do much testing, if any, it's just that bodhi's being honest and stand up by telling you upfront that this strain is untested..
the way some companies, like greenhouse for example, put out a new strain every month or so, it makes me wonder how much if any testing that they're putting into their new gear..
that's why i like a lot of breeders who may only offer say 5 strains, but they've been around and tested for years and years, instead of trying to put out a new flavor of the month all of the time and not doing any work on them..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

plain n simple....if your gonna sell seeds than test em before you sell em lol .. i hate when breeders release stuff liek that, who wants to pay 100 bux for a shitty suprise? lol


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

i've hated that dude all these years
got mad post count just roasting him.

the rest, imo, is me just pimping gear.

i just took mad lab shots... all current.

maybe i'll post them cause i see so many weed sluts around.

wanna catch my weed jizza bieotches?

[youtube]Q7re0RbrKrk&feature=fvst[/youtube]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> It's usually both then crossed on something else.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of ClusterFuck by Bodhi....says untested ?


I bet that shit is fire. 

U know now that u say that about RD. I have friends in Denver that have never told me about these guys.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

ow yes.

if you trade with anydoby overseas that breeds for sannie... somebody we know just got busted!

cant say who.
but if you do ...& email me the name ...& i respond ...then know you could be part of a data chain.

they got his lab, all plants, computers, everything!! fuck the police  

if you DO NOT trade with any of the breeders on sannie shop dont fucking PM for girl talk.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> plain n simple....if your gonna sell seeds than test em before you sell em lol .. i hate when breeders release stuff liek that, who wants to pay 100 bux for a shitty suprise? lol


 well, i'm kinda torn down the middle on this one dizzle, i don't have any issues growing something so long as i know upfront that it's a tester strain, but i agree 100% that no breeder should be charging that kind of scratch for untested beans for sure.. max maybe like $30 or so for a ten pack, this way if it's bunk, you're not too screwed on the cash flow and are basically only out your time and effort..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

And racer no prob man. I'm pretty sure bluejeans scaled it down. She could prob help


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think rare dankness lovers are going to hate me! Lol I feel another greenthumb like gang about to get at me!


Speaking of Greenthumb, I paid $67 a bean for his G13, I lost track on how many lb's I have taken off that $200 investment? Gotta be atleast 8


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> dense nuggs are gay! fluufy airy buds 4eva!


Gotta step my fecalponics game up!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> well, i'm kinda torn down the middle on this one dizzle, i don't have any issues growing something so long as i know upfront that it's a tester strain, but i agree 100% that no breeder should be charging that kind of scratch for untested beans for sure.. max maybe like $30 or so for a ten pack, this way if it's bunk, you're not too screwed on the cash flow and are basically only out your time and effort..


 thats all good the way you put it....id pay 30 for some untested stuff if the parents were swell.....i made a NLxSkunk X Skunk strain along time ago, theres a reason why you never see it around to....they were sub par IMHO so i scrapped em.....sounded pretty fool proof on paper...but i didnt care for the buds at all. I dont mind throwin 500 beans in the garbage if they dotn work out...i just tossed about 600 away last harvest


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gotta step my fecalponics game up!!


lmao everytime fecalponics get mentioned i cant but think of a small river in India


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao everytime fecalponics get mentioned i cant but think of a small river in India


 i'd think any river in india would fit that bill dizzle, lol..

on this show river monsters unhooked, they showed how they burn dead bodies on the banks of the one river there, and after awhile, they simply push the whole smoldering mess into the river, where these huge ass catfish eat them..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Speaking of Greenthumb, I paid $67 a bean for his G13, I lost track on how many lb's I have taken off that $200 investment? Gotta be atleast 8


I really need to order a few of these dr Greenthumb beans. The only bad shit I hear is about the price. I really want to see his g13 next to my g13 clone only. And his sour d next to my clone only sour d. I guess as soon as I get them back from this hard to get up with mofo( after I kick him in the nuts for being so hard to reach) I'm gonna buy these seeds and get to work.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd think any river in india would fit that bill dizzle, lol..
> 
> on this show river monsters unhooked, they showed how they burn dead bodies on the banks of the one river there, and after awhile, they simply push the whole smoldering mess into the river, where these huge ass catfish eat them..


 i seen that shit ! i love that show man

i seen a show about the Sunderbaun tigers to....those mofos just eat people all year...they say they like humans due to the amount of dead bodies they eat everyday haha ... man and we think city rats are shitty LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I really need to order a few of these dr Greenthumb beans. The only bad shit I hear is about the price. I really want to see his g13 next to my g13 clone only. And his sour d next to my clone only sour d. I guess as soon as I get them back from this hard to get up with mofo( after I kick him in the nuts for being so hard to reach) I'm gonna buy these seeds and get to work.


 i'm sure you've already checked out dr grubers grows on both of those strains karma, but yah, he always manages to kill dr greenthumbs gear imo.. plus i think he's said that the sour d by drgt's is his top smoke so far, and the finished buds looked beyond bomb to me...
the couple of things i've grown from dr greenthumbs have all been fire, his ghost cut og kush is probably my second rated strain to date..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> WTF, who the hell is Kenneth....LoL
> 
> LIL' I have to commend you on that Nuggetry... Very nice indeed.....
> Hittin the mailbox once more.... and Burnin it wit some peeps...
> ...


Thanks. Kenneth is some moron that posted that he had lbs. for sale with his email address for contact. Some peoples kids......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Speaking of Greenthumb, I paid $67 a bean for his G13, I lost track on how many lb's I have taken off that $200 investment? Gotta be atleast 8


That's good to hear.. Glad you did for 67 dollars a seed!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

tonight's the night. 







"chocolate mind melt" your fucking wig off







double white , skunky nut shot pheno , gag inducer of the highest order







dont hate







.6 square meter of tray + double white







from the other day , double white


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 1, 2012)

@karma


[video=youtube;vkNQH62cSo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkNQH62cSo8[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Well hopefully e$ko soon knows what 707 Headband is. So happy to have this strain back in my arsenal after losing it briefly. #BOOM


dude !

wtf !!!

that picture was hot.

i copyed that shit & WILL forward in the am


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm sure you've already checked out dr grubers grows on both of those strains karma, but yah, he always manages to kill dr greenthumbs gear imo.. plus i think he's said that the sour d by drgt's is his top smoke so far, and the finished buds looked beyond bomb to me...
> the couple of things i've grown from dr greenthumbs have all been fire, his ghost cut og kush is probably my second rated strain to date..


Well I'm growing his ecsd now and I'll be starting his ghost og which I also have in a few days to a week depending on when I get my beans so I can compare it to the Tahoe og which till this day was the most potent I smoked..

And to be honest I hear alot of mixed reviews on his sour d but mine got at least 2 more weeks so I'll see for myself.. I know one thing it looks to be a heavy yielder and a stinker.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I bet that shit is fire.
> 
> U know now that u say that about RD. I have friends in Denver that have never told me about these guys.


My point exactly


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I've been watching his grows. That's what really sold me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> My point exactly


Cc I think you should post that in the rarely dankness thread


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cc I think you should post that in the rarely dankness thread


The place I work for pushes all his strains that's why I said I would only post it in here. We sell some bomb RD but under different names. IMHO there are better breeders ATM. When he refines some of his shit and stabilizes the good phenos, RD will be worth a hundred bucks, but until then $60 max.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

Gud, I have wanting to buy that Double White from Sweet Seeds, their Green Poison and Mohan Ram have my interest also for short flower time.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah lilbsdad I think I forgot to give you props on that 707. Wow man.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> The place I work for pushes all his strains that's why I said I would only post it in here. We sell some bomb RD but under different names. IMHO there are better breeders ATM. When he refines some of his shit and stabilizes the good phenos, RD will be worth a hundred bucks, but until then $60 max.


Scott Reach had a different company, Rare dankness is new.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Scott Reach had a different company, Rare dankness is new.


Correct, although I don't know what it was.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah lilbsdad I think I forgot to give you props on that 707. Wow man.


I agree, that was picture perfect! How much N do you give them to the end?


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Plushberry looks like a nice plant and it's like Subcool says.. if he can't find a keeper outta any 5 of his own beans the line gets bin'd.
> 
> You guys see this thread? DJ SHORTS BLUEBERRY by Subcool
> Anyone who's been tempted by spend $150 or more on DJ's line should read and see this.
> ...


yeah man. i hear you need to pop like 100 beans to get 'the one' .....
there is another DJ shorts blueberry thread, by SNAFU in the organics section, he started it after subcool had this one out there. Still in progress, but ittl be a good grow, hopefully with better results then subcool.

fecalponics? is that when you take a deuce in your reservoir? I donno about hydro, but when you take a big shit (mud butt preferable) on top of the supersoil right before flowering. it improves the quality of bud 100 times. subcool has it as one of his secret ingredients not available to the public. 


edit: i also have really good friends in denver. never heard of RD. Now i want my money for some white and a hooker. guess ill just have to snort these ground up Scotts OG seeds I have. better use then sitting in a paper towel doing nothing... 

f.y.i. 1/5 scotts OG opened from yesterday. 3/3 lemon stompers! they went into rooters. so probably an epic fail from RD. I dont even wanna try karma bitch seeds.... gonna make me sad if they dont even germ.

House of FUnk looks legit! bodhi 'endorses' them on two diff website I'm collecting their strains before even growing one. anything and anyone endorsed, let alone genetics from, bodhi. gets my $$$. 
its also a really good way to get your hands on snowlotus hybrids for a good price.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 1, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Thanks. Kenneth is some moron that posted that he had lbs. for sale with his email address for contact. Some peoples kids......



and not just his email im pretty sure that email was his first and last name lol talk about a Double FAIL!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

man oh man...i'm starting to think this spacedawg release was all just a sick joke lol.

querkle (59 days of 12/12) is comin down in a few minutes, just waitin on some coffee...i'll post pics when i'm done. i was gonna let it go another week but this cali con pre98 bubba i have is so shitty and i need somethin else to smoke.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been reading about this spacedawg in this topic a few times whats the lowdown on this?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Gud u wanted me to let u know my feelings on the OG graze. Shit is hella potent.

I hear you cmt. I'm tired of looking. Musta checked 10 times lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> man oh man...i'm starting to think this spacedawg release was all just a sick joke lol.
> 
> querkle (59 days of 12/12) is comin down in a few minutes, just waitin on some coffee...i'll post pics when i'm done. i was gonna let it go another week but this cali con pre98 bubba i have is so shitty and i need somethin else to smoke.


Wow really! The pheno I had was dank as a mofo! Didn't yield much but the smoke was great!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gud u wanted me to let u know my feelings on the OG graze. Shit is hella potent.


hmmmmm... i got my batch on cure.

few more weeks & i'll get on that.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wow really! The pheno I had was dank as a mofo! Didn't yield much but the smoke was great!


yeah man, its shit. you grew the regular beans though, right? i only grew one fem. i'm pretty sure racer was disappointed with his pre98 fem too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah man, its shit. you grew the regular beans though, right? i only grew one fem. i'm pretty sure racer was disappointed with his pre98 fem too.


Yeah the reg bx2.. Racer said the smoke was dank but didn't yield shit..


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

I. Thot the spacedawg drop was on 2/4


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

here's a new fat offering from sweet seeds.

they claim 7 weeker. and major production.

c99 ?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-big-foot-feminised/prod_4066.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmmm... i got my batch on cure.
> 
> few more weeks & i'll get on that.


Mines curing still too. Smoked a sample joint. Organics cures faster.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> here's a new fat offering from sweet seeds.
> 
> they claim 7 weeker. and major production.
> 
> ...


had a free one of their C99 I grew out... I got a video of it still on youtube I think. Wasn't very strong in the smell or flavor... come to think of it was pretty blah.... good yields tho.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

Bodhi shares genetics with hof. I'm testing 2 strains for hof and both use bodhis creations. Green crack x burger bud(apollo 11g x vietnamese/nevilles haze x apollo11g) and purple urkle x appalachia(green crack x tres dawg(chem bx3))...........both are lookin great. The green crack x burger bud is pretty sat dom and opppsite for the urkleachia


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah man, its shit. you grew the regular beans though, right? i only grew one fem. i'm pretty sure racer was disappointed with his pre98 fem too.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah the reg bx2.. Racer said the smoke was dank but didn't yield shit..


 yah, i only grew the one fem bean of the pre98, threw it in last second to assure one more female, and it was some dank smoke no doubt, just poopy in the yield dpt..
killer smell and taste, and a nice high on it though, too bad it falls short in the yield or i would have thought about keeping it around a bit longer..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I. Thot the spacedawg drop was on 2/4


i think the gage green drop is on 2-4


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i only grew the one fem bean of the pre98, threw it in last second to assure one more female, and it was some dank smoke no doubt, just poopy in the yield dpt..
> killer smell and taste, and a nice high on it though, too bad it falls short in the yield or i would have thought about keeping it around a bit longer..


 interesting. guess i just got a shit pheno.

ive been smokin mixed bowls, 70% hash and 30% pre98 bubba...with just pure bubba i dont get high at all...its like its not even weed lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

anyone hear from Flo Grow lately? i have a question for him.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> interesting. guess i just got a shit pheno.
> 
> ive been smokin mixed bowls, 70% hash and 30% pre98 bubba...with just pure bubba i dont get high at all...its like its not even weed lol.


Sweve must have bread the potency out of it, he didn't think that trait was important


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Sweve must have bread the potency out of it, he didn't think that trait was important


Lmfao... I've seem someone post a pic of a satty bubba from the fem pack even he was left in awe..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 1, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> I have been reading about this spacedawg in this topic a few times whats the lowdown on this?


See this post here


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Sweve must have bread the potency out of it, he didn't think that trait was important


no no no! you have it all wrong. you must the worst grower ever.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is this GGG drop just cz or is it the tude also!

On another not  i placed a order for jpr and a few other alpha chronic stuff, order went though but no email.
So i wait still no email wtf so I email them! They reply we are very sorry there was a error in processing! Im 
Like ok, I reply well can we get this issue fixed! I get a message we are very sorry you can place a new order!
Wtf again I check everythings now out of stock!  so I email again leting them know, mean while all this is going 
Down I get another email we are very sorry you can place a new order! Lol so fuck this i email back cancel my order!
20min later another email! Same shit we are sorry you can place another order if you like  not cool


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

nope I need to ask flo somethin too about the c88s. ........ I'm gonna test a pack of Flo x Stardawg(elite) and also getting a pack of blue dream x stardawg and a pack of chem 91 x stardawg. So excited.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

I do have to say coming out of my grow room and out of the 2 strains that are near finish ecsd and the white the ecsd is one stinky bitch! The white is frosty but yield is way lower.. But if I was a hash maker I would be in love with the white as even the fans are encrusted with frost I say it has another week to her.. I'm checking the trichs now and I see a bunch of clear and cloudy but all the hairs have turned red and are receeding.. The ecsd got at least 2 more and the smell is very strong.. Running a room of these you definately need a filter!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

Whose srour d is it-? Clone only?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr.greed thumbs s1 of the clone only..
next I'm gonna run his ghost og. I still have a pack of Larry og that I'm gonna give a go soon but I got no room to busy a whole pack.. I got plans on running my hashplant x g13 next.. I know I'm in for a house of dank.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dr.greed thumbs


Somebodys gotta pay the light bill


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Lastwood u poppin those a11 soon?


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup I'm clearin out my veg room within the next few weeks


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice. I should be buying a new tent to flower my male in real soon. 

The bud pic of the month contest on cz is crazy this month.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Dr.greed thumbs s1 of the clone only..
> next I'm gonna run his ghost og. I still have a pack of Larry og that I'm gonna give a go soon but I got no room to busy a whole pack.. I got plans on running my hashplant x g13 next.. I know I'm in for a house of dank.


I have 10 Ghost OG and 3 Larry OG gettin close to flip, should be interesting.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice. I should be buying a new tent to flower my male in real soon.
> 
> The bud pic of the month contest on cz is crazy this month.


Thats what I need, a breeding tent!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I have 10 Ghost OG and 3 Larry OG gettin close to flip, should be interesting.


Are the Larry fem? It should be interesting let me know how that grow for ya.. Both ghost and Larry


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Thats what I need, a breeding tent!


yup, you sure do. i have a separate cab for my males too...works out quite nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Thats what I need, a breeding tent!


Yeah I'm using a small unused dresser with the drawers out lol.. But I'm buying another 4x4 tent and I'll use my walkin closet to breed... But that's no time soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

My plan is a 2x4 tent for breeding with a 400hps im still not shure how many seeds can come off one female plant!


----------



## blissfest (Feb 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Are the Larry fem? It should be interesting let me know how that grow for ya.. Both ghost and Larry


The Larrys are fem freebies from CZ, they look good, but seem slow in veg.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My plan is a 2x4 tent for breeding with a 400hps im still not shure how many seeds can come off one female plant!


thousands of seeds can be made from one plant.

i pollinate one small bottom branch and i get a couple hundred seeds..and i dust the buds lightly.

just think about how many calyxes are on a plant...each one of those could carry a seed...


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

freshy fresh & ready for the screen.

ever since i started sending out my product like this... 

...making people shiney & happy one spliff at a time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My plan is a 2x4 tent for breeding with a 400hps im still not shure how many seeds can come off one female plant!


You can get thousands of seeds like cmt said.. I just got like 300+ off my bubba x Tahoe cross..


blissfest said:


> The Larrys are fem freebies from CZ, they look good, but seem slow in veg.


I got those same freebies that I think I'll run I stead of the reg pack. But in the reg pack there's a purple pheno so I wanted to try those out .


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 1, 2012)

gud
What did Esko say about my 7 week pheno with white hairs and amber trichs?


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

man.
i've been doing it to it today... cleaning cloners, taking cuts, transplants galore, chop'd old moms, made a drop, added a booster fan to my 1000w cool tube, and more.

smoking finger rolls on my break... cause i harvested too 

and had to gut my dehuey again. damn... imma HAVE TO get a new one soon.

fuck ...my set up looks sweet right ! :::: reality IS ::::: lab always costing me $.

do i not buy a dehuey when i got how much product downstairs? 
hmmmmm. 

we talked for 5 minutes & he had a guest come through.
i didn't forget.

here's my nlx x chocolate rain.

doing the same thing... but going a week or two over.

milky through & through w/ just a tad of amber.

i did make a drop for my peeps though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thousands of seeds can be made from one plant.
> 
> i pollinate one small bottom branch and i get a couple hundred seeds..and i dust the buds lightly.
> 
> just think about how many calyxes are on a plant...each one of those could carry a seed...


That awsome I cant wait to give it a go


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

damn.

stepped outside. two steps. look on the ground.

a pack of shwishas.

*

you know what's for breakfest?

shwisha shwish.

*

1 eL laced with this left over finger roll + 1 cafe con leche = yum!

my math is bar none PHd level


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

I want some chocolate mind melt


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

i wanna pay my gas bill


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 1, 2012)

really dough, it aint ready yet.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i wanna pay my gas bill


I can donate


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

i wanna narcoleptic dachsund
[video=youtube;nvMyuZKGKAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvMyuZKGKAY[/video]


----------



## JCashman (Feb 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> .... I guess as soon as I get them back from this hard to get up with mofo( after I kick him in the nuts for being so hard to reach) I'm gonna buy these seeds and get to work.


 i think everyone has a pal like that. i only had enough for 2 of the 4 things i wanted back at the end of december, so i made him grab the other 2 for me. hes had them for like 3 weeks now because he refuses to drive to me, and because his stupid state doesn't know how to remove snow from the roads/highways so i dun wanna drive to him either for fear of being stuck out there 



blissfest said:


> Thats what I need, a breeding tent!


i have a small room for sexing, and when theres ladies in there, i put a sock on the door for extra laughs


----------



## hope full (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey fellas, having problems with this question, figured maybe you guys coukd help. So I was gifted with a bunch of beans from my buddy, these beans are the last link to a really sweet local strain, the problem is the beans came from a result from a hermi pollinating a bunch of other strains. So will these follow the traits and hermi on me? Have a few in flower and they all ready show hairs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

Thy line will have hermie genes.. You can be lucky to get a true female but chances are you will get hermies from most of the beans being the dad was a he/she


----------



## hope full (Feb 1, 2012)

Dam... Like I said there allready shooting hairs wen could I expect the nanaers to show? Thanks for answerin man. I have the same post in breeders paradise with over 100 views and no one answered.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol that blows! But you should see nanners anywhere from 3-4 weeks to the end.. But like I said you can be lucky to just get a pure female.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 1, 2012)

Gud to see someone else working their ass off. Finished trimming Chocolate Rain and was going to take these PBs down but......2 more days. Green, pink, and purple pheno respectively. High ho, high ho, it's off to work we go


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 1, 2012)

hope full said:


> Dam... Like I said there allready shooting hairs wen could I expect the nanaers to show? Thanks for answerin man. I have the same post in breeders paradise with over 100 views and no one answered.


id imagine you could maybe find a plant in there. IMO:the thing is, nobody knows. you gotta grow those babies out, and see how they do.

yes, they are more prone to herm on you, most defiantly. just examine the buds, and bud sites to see if there are any nanners or full on balls too. ive seen people miss full ball sacks cause they dont check. its funny shit.


----------



## hope full (Feb 1, 2012)

Im praying I do its a sick cross. He also gave me tons of mystery beans to. And I have three kn flower and all how hairs includin the hermi one. He couldnt give me any info on the mystreys, there were all labeled, mystery a,b,c wifh about 30 in each pack. He dosent know were they came from. But he said if he took the time to put them up then they gotta be worth somethin lol.. Praying for gold man j
Haha rep to ya. Not that you need it. Lol


----------



## hope full (Feb 1, 2012)

Rep to yoh to lax. I knew this would be the place to come for some feed back!


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 1, 2012)

does that mean i got street cred now?
gonna go pop some fools!! rawr! lol.

I am smoking Chernobyl consistently for the first time today(finally cured how i want), and I must say I am very impressed. took it 0% amber, like day 60 or something, and wow. super stoney yet motivating high. pure lemon/lime funk. mostly JTR dom pheno. I absolutely love this shit after 1 day.


----------



## hope full (Feb 2, 2012)

Sounds scrumptious, newb here only had the enjoyment of white widow. Thats why im prayin for these
beans!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

some photos of "nug city"... current.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

lookin nice gud. i'm likin the cool tube.

you have an electric meter in your basement? how do they read it?


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

via a transponder.

its not a smart meter in the modern "big brother" sense.

just allows the meter reader to do that meter reading biz outside.

can you imagine dude having to come in the house? 

nope. i cant.


----------



## greengenez (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice setup Gud.

Never seen a meter inside. Crazy. (fuck no you can't look at the meter)


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> via a transponder.
> 
> its not a smart meter in the modern "big brother" sense.
> 
> ...


 cool, didnt know they could read them wirelessly like that.

still weird that its inside though.

lol, no, i couldnt imagine....having to move branches out of the way to see the meter..yeah, you wouldnt last long.

just heard about a week ago that around here, they hope to have all houses upgraded to smart meters before the end of the year.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

yes.
they're trying that here too.

but you dont have to upgrade & im certain you can choose not to.

remember those meters can give information like freq. range , times things turn off/on , and more ... which can easily be linked to HID usage!!!

if they ever hit me up for a smart meter... imma fight till they force me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes.
> they're trying that here too.
> 
> but you dont have to upgrade & im certain you can choose not to.
> ...


yup, the choice goes to the homeowner...thats why i said they HOPE  ....cuz they sure as fuck wont get me to switch, or a lot of other people around here. especially since i know quite a few people who flip their meters over for a while during the month to roll back the clock..

if you rent though, you dont have the choice, the landlord/owner does.

you're correct...the meters will tell the company all sorts of shit that can get ya in trouble. also, my buddy's father in law is a big wig at our major power company, they are working on a program that will send them automatic alerts for suspicious usage and routines. like if the power usage for a house jumps and then drops off everyday at the same time...like a grow light schedule.

i love the idea of the smart meters in order to get rid of meters readers...just think of all the money that would be saved in wages and gas....but hate the idea for obvious reasons.

i'd like a smart meter that sends a report once a month of only how much power i used, no specifics.


----------



## wheezer (Feb 2, 2012)

any word on the Space Dawg?? What happened? is it gonna happen? when? where? how much? damn it man I'm gettin antsy.........


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

wheezer said:


> any word on the Space Dawg?? What happened? is it gonna happen? when? where? how much? damn it man I'm gettin antsy.........


Who the fvck knows....
I asked attitude yesterday, and got this response....

Hi there

CANNOT PROVIDE A CERTAIN TIME. IT MIGHT BE ANY HOUR NOW
Many Thanks
Laura
The Attitude

That was at 7am yesterday.........

Thanks for stringin us along you cockguzzlers.....

Yah, alot of the meters in the city are inside.... They install a "remote" meter outside so they can read it without having to enter, its not really wireless cause they still have to come to the building where the meter is...
Theyve recently switched all (mostly) the water meters in NYC to wireless meters that record the activity every day and send it back to the Water Company, eliminating the need for meter readers at all....
Theyll prob adapt this to electric soon enough, but water is done by the government, and electric is private....


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

The smart meters can tell what's running and what's on based on the mhz frequency given off by that particular appliance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 2, 2012)

Laxfiz. U were asking about fecalponics. It's a pretty advanced technique. But I'll try to break it down for you. 
U have to use straight dogshit as your medium. And u water with only urine. Every third day u make yourself throw up in the Rez. But only after eating a vegan meal. 
This is a cutting edge technique.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

thats ridiculous....why wouldnt you just have one meter outside? there is no need for 2. just a waste.

i'm glad i dont have to pay for water....that would suck....especially recycled toilet water...fuckin nasty...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Who the fvck knows....
> I asked attitude yesterday, and got this response....
> 
> Hi there
> ...


lol, those fucks.

well, at least they dont do PM/email sales like CZ before shit is listed..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

Most thos tude replys seem so vage my last order got so jacked up i missed the alpha drop


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey on another note is shit on a stick that was listed some time ago on cz the same as shit on a stick v1 that just got listed


----------



## JCashman (Feb 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> some photos of "nug city"... current.


Spring Break 2012 @ Nug City! 



ChronicClouds said:


> The smart meters can tell what's running and what's on based on the mhz frequency given off by that particular appliance.


how are these smart meters not considered a violation of the 4th amendment? i mean, its essentially spying on you if i understand correctly, right?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey on another note is shit on a stick that was listed some time ago on cz the same as shit on a stick v1 that just got listed


Yah im pretty sure it is... I dont see how it would me different... i like that Zit... it looks just like Sage... 
its S.A.G.E. x GG
aTLEAST IT DID TO ME...lOl


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Spring Break 2012 @ Nug City!
> 
> 
> how are these smart meters not considered a violation of the 4th amendment? i mean, its essentially spying on you if i understand correctly, right?


No the private companies have programmed algorithms that measure usage and MHz. From how I understand it. The main reason they 'claim' is it helps save power. What it really does is allow the electrical company to control the flow of power that you consume. I also don't like how even after they install one your bill never actually goes down. They can tell what is on and how much power is being pulled by that individual device. The 4th amendment I believe only applies to the gov't and law. If the companies are guilty of a crime it's under a different term. The same reason Israel can spy on ANY american without cause, where as the US govt needs to jump through a bunch of hoops. <-- that was pre-patriot act and NDAA


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 2, 2012)

Here bodhi is going to drop seeds @ thc bay anytime.
The Va skunk x 80s g13hp sounds good!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Here bodhi is going to drop seeds @ thc bay anytime.
> The Va skunk x 80s g13hp sounds good!


Not anytime... in 9 days......
LoL... Ohhhhhw wait...
THC Gay...LOL who cares....

I was talkin bout Seur....


----------



## JCashman (Feb 2, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> No the private companies have programmed algorithms that measure usage and MHz. From how I understand it. The main reason they 'claim' is it helps save power. What it really does is allow the electrical company to control the flow of power that you consume. I also don't like how even after they install one your bill never actually goes down. They can tell what is on and how much power is being pulled by that individual device. The 4th amendment I believe only applies to the gov't and law. If the companies are guilty of a crime it's under a different term. The same reason Israel can spy on ANY american without cause, where as the US govt needs to jump through a bunch of hoops.


Oh i see. but companies still have to follow the laws of the land (or else protestors would be shot on sight). i cant compare the electric company to an actual country, thats apples and oranges as they have completely different laws to follow as well as different governing bodies. Israel can spy on there own citizens as easy as 123 for sure. but beyond that, i think it depends more on if they get caught. 

but omg off topic, i really dont care about any of that. just because your running HID lights cant be enough to kick in your door though. i mean, you could have a legal herb garden or vegetables or something, no?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Oh i see. but companies still have to follow the laws of the land (or else protestors would be shot on sight). i cant compare the electric company to an actual country, thats apples and oranges as they have completely different laws to follow as well as different governing bodies. Israel can spy on there own citizens as easy as 123 for sure. but beyond that, i think it depends more on if they get caught.
> 
> but omg off topic, i really dont care about any of that. just because your running HID lights cant be enough to kick in your door though. i mean, you could have a legal herb garden or vegetables or something, no?


They still might do it....
They might follow you around a lil, check your cc records, see if you have a garden in the backyard.. Iono..
But they probably will...
I mean if the DEA will follow someone and put a tracking device on their car for buyin a bag of perlite and manure from home depot...
God knows what theyll do for runnin HID"s in the crib....

Grow a bunch of herbs and veggies in ur house and purposefully have light leaks thru the windows.. And throw ur veggie trim and dirt in the garbage... im sure th cops will knock in ur door... Then after that the judge would never issue another warrant for ur house ever again....


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

The DEA or any law enforcement can't put any tracking device on your vehicles without a warrant as per supreme court late 2011 or early 2012 The loophole is a PI can still do it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> The DEA or any law enforcement can't put any tracking device on your vehicles without a warrant as per supreme court late 2011 or early 2012 The loophole is a PI can still do it.


https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/361535-dea-has-been-monitoring-home.html

Besides that..../\
Ive had cops fuck with me just outta spite....
(knock on doors and tell people i was an addict and about my arrest record, all cuz i wouldnt be a rat...)

Theyll do whatever they want, they dont care...


The White S2 broke Coco yesserday.... No pre-germ dropped in straight on Fri/Sat.....


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

chocolate mind melt 

nlx (nl#5 x ww , elite euro clone) x chocolate rain

this pheno has 75% nlx bud structure : vanilla aroma : flowers 9 to 10 : really does the work the last two weeks

* breed by e$kobar *


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

urge to crack.

just popped 3 of e$ko's ===> fem , ak47 x shiva skunk 

since my homie is cool like that & im the first to bust em off :

imma call this one "kashmiri glory hole" .

meaning glory hole in northern india.

nice.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> chocolate mind melt
> 
> nlx (nl#5 x ww , elite euro clone) x chocolate rain
> 
> ...


I think I just found something like this on my doorstep


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Oh i see. but companies still have to follow the laws of the land (or else protestors would be shot on sight). i cant compare the electric company to an actual country, thats apples and oranges as they have completely different laws to follow as well as different governing bodies. Israel can spy on there own citizens as easy as 123 for sure. but beyond that, i think it depends more on if they get caught.
> 
> but omg off topic, i really dont care about any of that. just because your running HID lights cant be enough to kick in your door though. i mean, you could have a legal herb garden or vegetables or something, no?


Dude MF Global just stole 1.2 Billion $$$ (low estimate). and nothing is going to happen about it. All the politicians are insider trading and nothing will happen about it. The President has even been ordered to court about his birth certificate (heard his social security # is of conn.) he is litterally in contempt of court in Georgia and I seriously doubt anything will happen either.
Welcome to the new USSA or Amerika.
I know they have to play by the rules but look around, shit is falling apart and nobody is being held accountable, when it's very obvious to those of us citizens not corrupted by our own govt.
and you are right it depends on if they get caught and how much a fuss is raised.
but any ways
Im waiting for this Stomper OG to drop like a kid before christmas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

hey Gud...what the NLX all about? sounds freeky deeky


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm waiting with my debit card loaded for that gsog!!!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

Shit theres been a ton of busts around the area, and now a chopper litterally just flew by the nest, super slow and looked like 1000ft or less. ???
They've been doing flybys for a few weeks now.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

i get a lot of air traffic here, pretty much daily, all low fliers...so low most of them rattle the pictures on my walls, about half are military. used to freak me the fuck out til i got my card.

i take pictures of them when i get to the window fast enough, here is one from this morning..


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm waiting with my debit card loaded for that gsog!!!


psh. waiting here with my black card. gonna scoop up every single pack. good luck wbw. 

[video=youtube;CL4Y0a4fXbk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CL4Y0a4fXbk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i get a lot of air traffic here, pretty much daily, all low fliers...so low most of them rattle the pictures on my walls, about half are military. used to freak me the fuck out til i got my card.
> 
> i take pictures of them when i get to the window fast enough, here is one from this morning..


look like a medivac chopper bet you have some big or specialized hospitals near you


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

lol lax.

you know a requirement for a black card is that you MUST put at least 250 grand on it a month....a fuckin month...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> look like a medivac chopper bet you have some big or specialized hospitals near you


yup, i'm kinda surrounded by major hospitals....and i'm about a half hour from a military base so that accounts for their traffic. but there is at least one outdoor grower busted each year here from choppers reporting shit. lots of DNR choppers out here too.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

The one I saw was def police. Dark blue almost black, with the camera and the black bubble on it. I have my redcard but it's still nerve racking having cop choppers flying all around.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

Someone just got busted in ny for growing he had a 5 story house filled with 7 ft plants on each floor according to police networth was 3million dollars.. He was stealing electricity but that's not how he got busted. This is what takes the cake !!!

A anonymous tip came to police saying he is growing and a the tipster left a message saying" nothing's worst then a women scourned" lmfao..
dude got busted because of a female who was jealous! He had the op going for 7+ years I believe.. Now that is crazy!!!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Someone just got busted in ny for growing he had a 5 story house filled with 7 ft plants on each floor according to police networth was 3million dollars.. He was stealing electricity but that's not how he got busted. This is what takes the cake !!!
> 
> A anonymous tip came to police saying he is growing and a the tipster left a message saying" nothing's worst then a women scourned" lmfao..
> dude got busted because of a female who was jealous! He had the op going for 7+ years I believe.. Now that is crazy!!!


Yeah I read about that....amazing op IMO on par with the kentucky cave. They just kicked in 25 doors round denver metro area a week ago. A supposed ring shipping meds out of state via usp, so that's why all the choppers lately IMO
The Feds and Drug Enforcement (as in bring the drugs in and distribute with force) and about seven cities/counties at least involved in all that mess.

Does anybody know if the infrared will work during daytime flybys?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Someone just got busted in ny for growing he had a 5 story house filled with 7 ft plants on each floor according to police networth was 3million dollars.. He was stealing electricity but that's not how he got busted. This is what takes the cake !!!
> 
> A anonymous tip came to police saying he is growing and a the tipster left a message saying" nothing's worst then a women scourned" lmfao..
> dude got busted because of a female who was jealous! He had the op going for 7+ years I believe.. Now that is crazy!!!


dude you'd be surprised at how many people are busted cuz of angry girlfriends/boyfriemds/spouses.



ChronicClouds said:


> Yeah I read about that....amazing op IMO on par with the kentucky cave. They just kicked in 25 doors round denver metro area a week ago. A supposed ring shipping meds out of state via usp, so that's why all the choppers lately IMO
> The Feds and Drug Enforcement (as in bring the drugs in and distribute with force) and about seven cities/counties at least involved in all that mess.
> 
> Does anybody know if the infrared will work during daytime flybys?


flir detects temp differences/changes....it works all day and all night.

edit - hold on, gotta check that, havin a stoner moment here...

yup...they work during the day.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hey Gud...what the NLX all about? sounds freeky deeky


e$ko is just one of a handful of people that can make seed with this cut from way way back.

ask e$ko something like 60% of all the weed on the street in a'dam & most of that area in general ... is nlx from clones.

was very very very very popular. still is.

seedfinder says ==> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/NLX/Clone_Only_Strains/

hippo dicks all the way. 

8 weeks & done fuck a scope.

clones in about 4 or 5 days.

commercial bomber.... phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww.... BOOM !!!! big nugz

guess who makes these beans? : http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d150.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> e$ko is just one of a handful of people that can make seed with this cut from way way back.
> 
> ask e$ko something like 60% of all the weed on the street in a'dam & most of that area in general ... is nlx from clones.
> 
> ...


ahhh nl x ww .... soudns n looks pretty fresh.... i dig the older hybrids TBH


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 2, 2012)

Not if you own a business. Probly not good to pu on your business card tho lol


cmt1984 said:


> lol lax.you know a requirement for a black card is that you MUST put at least 250 grand on it a month....a fuckin month...


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 2, 2012)

Pay your power bill on time and there will be no reason for them to ever look at your account.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

^ i was thinking the EXACT same thing.

make it rule # 1

*

and i just cracked some of sannie's killing fields #7 
two fems that were freebies.

im gonna put them in coco under the 1000y.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> chocolate mind melt
> 
> nlx (nl#5 x ww , elite euro clone) x chocolate rain


This sounds better then your double white


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 2, 2012)

that bread isnt ready for the oven.

maybe 1.5 months.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

They cant Flir you without a Warrant.....
However if while using a Flir on the house next to you they notice suspicious Flir activity on your house they can investigate further....
Buy a Flir for a couple Hundo and check ur crib, and Vent accordingly...

There are two Black cards...
The AmEx Black Card which is the OG one...
Has the 250 thousand requirement per year, and you have to be invited in...
You cant even sign up for it...

Then theres a Bootleg Visa Black card, that is basically just a Black Credit Card....

Yah yo that bust in the BX was crazy...
It was actually a commercial building not a house....
C&C corp. (CashCroppers...LoL ?? Maybe)
They had the entire 5 story commercial building growing....LoL
Place is huge....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! Not much love over at nettics posted up info on my setup and a couple ? About sum stuff and got flamed!
Guess i wont be posting much over there! Realy was hoping for a drama free exp over there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

At cannetics? Wow really.. That's cray what about cannazon?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow! Not much love over at nettics posted up info on my setup and a couple ? About sum stuff and got flamed!
> Guess i wont be posting much over there! Realy was hoping for a drama free exp over there


I find the sites with the most experienced growers usually have the highest asshole ratios. I've experienced it first hand at Breedbay not at cannetics (ill say it i dnt care anymore) but I didn't take their shit. Some real trolls but some real nice folks too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yah im shure its due to not knowing how much exp I have in hydro! Im mean jeez not like i dont know my shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

To be honest my first ever grow I didn't know shot back in 2005 I just planted a bagseed in the yard of a friends house I was staying at due to having a v.o.p. warrant lol all I did was water it and it grew I had about 3 oz if some dark buds that turned purple but it tasted like shit lol.. Then I went indoors in 2008 bought a rainforest 36 6 site system and white widow seeds with a 400 hps.. I met al b fuct here first ever post was asking him a question since he was getting a pound every 2 weeks.. He was kind of rude but still answered my questions.. After that I said google is my best friend.. What do you know I learned everything I know from googling and first hand experience.. I can still learn more but I can grow dank as well!


----------



## wheezer (Feb 2, 2012)

got my Blueberry Headband and G13 Widow in today!...........still waitin' for the Space Dawg drop!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

heres what came in the mail today 
still no GGG testers yet


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 2, 2012)

3 shades of "pink lady" aka PB. Had to chop a bud of each, turns out the "green" pheno I have been hyping is a lighter shade of pink. And that right, Coors mofos


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

firestarter wifi pheno




firestarter casey jones pheno

pulling clones soon


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice addition hellraizer. I'm itching to run those space bubbas. 

Lilbsdad I was ready to talk shit about that coors light before I read that shit. Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

first of the three lemon stompers to show sex! yep its a girl 


first god bud pic is a female


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2035607View attachment 2035608View attachment 2035610View attachment 2035611heres what came in the mail today
> still no GGG testers yet


Looking good there he'll but that sad news the testers didn't come yet.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good there he'll but that sad news the testers didn't come yet.


yah I emailed m4k and he says there in the mail! just hope they didnt get lost 

my blazing blue is doing well to working on secound set of leaves


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2035607View attachment 2035608View attachment 2035610View attachment 2035611heres what came in the mail today
> still no GGG testers yet


WTF!!!!

You been rootin around in my MailBox again???

Anybody have experience with Garden Of Dreams???


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

heres a couple pics fom just before the power outage and the end to these girls


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> heres a couple pics fom just before the power outage and the end to these girls


That sux...
My power was out for like 4 days....
I put my plants infront of the windows but with the blinds down so noone could see... No herms or anything....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah I emailed m4k and he says there in the mail! just hope they didnt get lost
> 
> my blazing blue is doing well to working on secound set of leaves


That's crazy but I got my replacements from swerve today and boy did he lookout. 818 headband, Buddha og the new one ( Louie xiii og x Tahoe fem) and strawberry og. 8 packs in total


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

Hell don't worry youll get them.. I think mail is moving slow for some reason


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell don't worry youll get them.. I think mail is moving slow for some reason


hope so and with the distruction of what I had going, I could do with some extra testers


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 2, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice addition hellraizer. I'm itching to run those space bubbas.
> 
> Lilbsdad I was ready to talk shit about that coors light before I read that shit. Lol


Coors Light? Thats piss water!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dont feel bad HellRaizer Im still waiting on the GSOG x Jo NY OG from M4k myself they probably have been really busy beacause of the Medical Cup In LA Feb 11th!! Im hoping they will be here by next week!! And Wyte Berry Im glad you got your seeds from swerve and man i dident know he had 818 Headband I want those bad and you got the Strawberry Og NICE!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I'm super happy with those reg and FEMs 818 and the rest are FEMs . The Louie xiii og x Tahoe is what I'll be starting.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

All of my gsog x ny Jo are looking great now and I'm about transplant then put them to flower.. I'm gonna chop the white in my flower room in a couple days because it doesn't look to be gaining anymore weight on it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey wyte i had to look it up as i did not know what 818 HeadBand was...
It actually took me like 30 seconds to find it it too...
(yes im super high riht now...)

That asshole Swervidckilis re-named Sour OG...
What was wrong with Sour OG, and why confuse the fvck outta me???

Lookin forward to 2/4 like u wouldn't belive especially after the SpaceDawg fiasco...
2/4 = GS x OG... Nuckaaaazzz...


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder what time it will drop might half to stay up all night so i wont miss it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know why he changed it. But I know it supposedly won first place in the Michigan cup or something like that..

Im ready for that gsog as well im definately grabbing a pack or 2..
but once income tax check gets here I'm going hard lol.. I'm getting a pro grow led light, some rare dankness beans, more ggg beans some beans from sannies and some from cannazon.. Another 4x4 tent and a couple cmh bulbs for my 400 hps systems. Definately upgrading my ventilation system and getting a couple filters because after growing this ecsd I know I need to upgrade because she reeks!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know why he changed it. But I know it supposedly won first place in the Michigan cup or something like that..
> 
> Im ready for that gsog as well im definately grabbing a pack or 2..
> but once income tax check gets here I'm going hard lol.. I'm getting a pro grow led light, some rare dankness beans, more ggg beans some beans from sannies and some from cannazon.. Another 4x4 tent and a couple cmh bulbs for my 400 hps systems. Definately upgrading my ventilation system and getting a couple filters because after growing this ecsd I know I need to upgrade because she reeks!!!


Yah i got another pack otw from sannie of hy-pro amnesia ibl (bred - usc)...
2 packs, then dynasty freebee...

I got a pack of AlienDawgs BX from GardenOfDreams thats why i asked...
I pretty much just coppd em on a whim..LoL
Freebee was FloxWRxSS

I also got a pack of Secret Recipe should be here by sat...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Garden Of Dreams is the shit they Own Avalon Wellness Collective in Long Beach And man there bud is Fucking dank 1 of my top 3 favorite dispencarys they also work with a few cool breeders! You got good beans if there G.O.D Beans!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i got another pack otw from sannie of hy-pro amnesia ibl (bred - usc)...
> 2 packs, then dynasty freebee...
> 
> I got a pack of AlienDawgs BX from GardenOfDreams thats why i asked...
> ...


I forgot to add that I'll be looking to get some conni genetics too. Sssdh and secret recipe is definately at the top.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 2, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Garden Of Dreams is the shit they Own Avalon Wellness Collective in Long Beach And man there bud is Fucking dank 1 of my top 3 favorite dispencarys they also work with a few cool breeders! You got good beans if there G.O.D Beans!


StarFighters anyone?????


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 3, 2012)

No there not StarFighters that is Alien Technology's Cross at ThcFarmer and there was only 5 packs sold $6000+ for them all!! There called Illigal Aliens there super dank!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

Laughing out loud!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> No there not StarFighters that is Alien Technology's Cross at ThcFarmer and there was only 5 packs sold $6000+ for them all!! There called Illigal Aliens there super dank!!


LoL...
What do you think i am retarded.. 

And secondly there not illegal alioens there aliendawgs bx
Illegal Aliens - Mexican Hybrid from Baja Soud X Alien
(it also says it right on the pic, and in my post before...LoL)

I only meant that if we were so inclined we could make some starfighters....


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 3, 2012)

My bad no down talk intended or any thing! I know he makes like 3 or 4 crosses i thought that was the illigal aliens i dont have a list of his strain names so thats what i thought! but Alien Technoogy is droping his gear off at Avalon Wellness collective so his gear is more regularly avalible!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> My bad no down talk intended or any thing! I know he makes like 3 or 4 crosses i thought that was the illigal aliens i dont have a list of his strain names so thats what i thought! but Alien Technoogy is droping his gear off at Avalon Wellness collective so his gear is more regularly avalible!


Dont worry about it..

Alien Gen. is also being dropped at Canna Collective...
Hmmm...???
The two places that sell Garden of Dreams...
Is also sellin Alien Genetics....
Coincidence?
I think not!!!!
(LoL....)

I feel bad for all the ppl that have dropped major bank at Auctions for his gear, now its about to go on sale for probably $100 a pack...
You know it wont be cheaper than that...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

If anybody wants some "Emerald Traingle" Freebees - 3 fems for spending $45-
or some miniature posters from dinafem the promos are on at the Tude.... (for buyin a pack nd u get a free fem too)
Wooopie...

Ohh and guess what... No SpaceDawg...LoL
Wisconsin has had it for days, why not the rest of us???


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 3, 2012)

Attitude needs to have better permotions these last few have lblown!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree, im hoping the ggg stuff drops on cz first cause i dislike tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I agree, im hoping the ggg stuff drops on cz first cause i dislike tude


Im doin the same exact thing....
Tryin to get as much as possible from CZ....
What the hell am i gunna do with a poster of some weed...LoL
I wanna 4-d fully interactive pack of beans...LoL

And you see those Larry OG S1 pics... Alot of the Freebies from CZ are on-point man....


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

If you hang up posters of a male maybe ur girls will put out extra resin trying to catch his pollen lol!...... I didn't know stardawg is a chem d bx4. so the chem 91 x stardawg is pure chemy. The 2 I want too, 91 and d. Gonna find a sweet momma from tthem I know it! Gonna pop a pack of flo x stardawg and a pack of a11g in a wek or two


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 3, 2012)

I got some pineapple express x choc rain comming.
PE was the dankest weed I grew last yr, hope y'all try it.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 3, 2012)

First time I have ever seen canna collective. 

Motarebel is never mentioned here. Does anyone grow or collect his beans?


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

Mota used to be at sannies. Anything on sannies is good if u ask me. ............... I revegged my anesthesia and pineapple express and had them in low light/low nute which basically stopped all growth till I had room. My 1st anesthesia cutting rooted in 1 week in coco. So I threw the anesthesia and pe bushes into flower. Will be nice to see what the anesthesia can do with a proper veg. She's a very nice super tight indica bush that didn't stretch at all when flipped.


----------



## IVIars (Feb 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dont worry about it..
> 
> Alien Gen. is also being dropped at Canna Collective...
> Hmmm...???
> ...


I think I read over at thcfarmer that Garden of Dreams was teaming up with Alien.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 3, 2012)

That really is strange Subcool said Spacedawg was supposed to be released 2 days ago.

I hope it happens. You guys gotta try this shit. Im bout to roast a Spacedawg nug right now. I still have original Spacedawg beans from back in the day. Should prolly give em away since I have my keeper.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 3, 2012)

mmmmhmmm snowdizzle


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Just got the rest of my space princess transplanted and ready to go. Can't wait to flower these girls out finally. Everything is looking good for the flip on Monday. The tent is gonna be packed.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 3, 2012)

Picked up a pack of Orange Kush got some freebies I'll prolly never touch. These promos lately suck...really bad.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

What u wsant for em batty?


----------



## wheezer (Feb 3, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That really is strange Subcool said Spacedawg was supposed to be released 2 days ago.
> 
> I hope it happens. You guys gotta try this shit. Im bout to roast a Spacedawg nug right now. I still have original Spacedawg beans from back in the day. Should prolly give em away since I have my keeper.


oo ooo oo oo ooo oo oo oo.....me me me me.............


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

All u need for western union is a name? No other info needed to send $$?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> mmmmhmmm snowdizzle


 you stealin my name Bucket? lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> All u need for western union is a name? No other info needed to send $$?


Name and the other regular stuff.. Make sure you give the person you sending to the info you put just incase


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

What is "other regular info"? What info do I need? Specifically


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> What is "other regular info"? What info do I need? Specifically


You get a form to fill out,
You can fill it out with whatever info you want....
I.E.
Name 
address

Reciever
Name Country

Amount

Thats it
No ID required....


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

Cool cuz all the info I have is name and country but that seems like its not enough. What if 2 ppl have the same name? Father and son for example


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

okjfdhbvfodb'oetfbv'ietpiepoerqpierqiphqbetbq


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well its for cz. All I have is name and country. Anyone done w.u to cz?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Well its for cz. All I have is name and country. Anyone done w.u to cz?


All the time....
Thats all u need....
That Name....
That Country..
And your good....
When ur done send Him ur Reference Number and the Name you used....

All good...
Youll be shipped out within 24hrs...




TheLastWood said:


> Cool cuz all the info I have is name and country but that seems like its not enough. What if 2 ppl have the same name? Father and son for example


Sorry i didnt realize what your question was...LoL
There is a specific number assigned to each transaction..
The receiver gets the number from the sender..
If two receivers have the same name, but diff. numbers its impossible to mix up the payments...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You get a form to fill out,
> You can fill it out with whatever info you want....
> I.E.
> Name
> ...





jkahndb0 said:


> Put Sr. or a Jr. on the Sender....
> Cuz the receiver prob needs ID...
> Or just use a fake name...
> Like i said, no ID required....





jkahndb0 said:


> All the time....
> Thats all u need....
> That Name....
> That Country..
> ...


He got you covered last sorry for explaining better tired from school lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> He got you covered last sorry for explaining better tired from school lol


LoL...
NERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

U use a fake name? How come on the form u posted it has "id type: license" then license #? Is it the w.u employees id?........thanks, after my blazing blues order got lost I can either spend 10$ for registered or spend 20$ extra and garauntee it. I do have to add 10$ to use western union and pay 10 to western union rite?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> U use a fake name? How come on the form u posted it has "id type: license" then license #? Is it the w.u employees id?........thanks, after my blazing blues order got lost I can either spend 10$ for registered or spend 20$ extra and garauntee it. I do have to add 10$ to use western union and pay 10 to western union rite?


Go to the Western Union website, they have a price estimator..
It will tell you how much it will cost to send however much money your sending...

100 bux is like 15 bux, 200 bux 20 bux, 300 is like 34 etc...

I use stop and shop western union..
I asked them..
Do i need ID, they was like Nope!!
Im Like.. Cool Beans Bitch...
Then i send the money...

P.S. registered mail to UK can take up to 2 weeks... F That...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

can you send money online with western union or do you have to go to a location?

went to send money a few days ago and the western union joint i have used before has closed down...


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 3, 2012)

Is kiwi seeds any good? Im lookin thru weed world mag and see congo haze which looks like a beast yeilder... any one familiar?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> can you send money online with western union or do you have to go to a location?
> 
> went to send money a few days ago and the western union joint i have used before has closed down...


I dont do it online cuz when i tried with moneygram, it wouldn't let me because there security measures flagged the transaction and wouldnt let it continue....
Also it was crazy, they asked for Social numbers, my family members names, like where ppl went to school.. it was ridiculous...

Western union might be less serious about identity verification online though...
Id rather just go in person, the locations are everywhere...
Western Union Agent Locator


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2012)

Still no drop on the ggg gear ugg im feeling like a retart refreshing so much lol
Plus its been like 4days and no track number from big C! Still no ggg testers 
RRAA!! Im going nutes here lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

everywhere unless you live in the middle of nowhere lol....the next closest one is a little over an hour drive, one way.

thanks, i'll check it out online.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Still no drop on the ggg gear ugg im feeling like a retart refreshing so much lol
> Plus its been like 4days and no track number from big C! Still no ggg testers
> RRAA!! Im going nutes here lol


thought the ggg drop is tomorrow, 2-4....?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> everywhere unless you live in the middle of nowhere lol....the next closest one is a little over an hour drive, one way.
> 
> thanks, i'll check it out online.


Oh, that sux man.....
Maybe over the phone is eaier than online?



cmt1984 said:


> thought the ggg drop is tomorrow, 2-4....?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Oh, that sux man.....
> Maybe over the phone is eaier than online?


we'll see...gonna try it online tonight.



anyone else see the male stamen in this pic of bodhi's nl5 x nl5?
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-89-sensi-nl5-noof-x-bcsc-nl5/prod_4082.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Whoa. There's a few of them. I didn't see they had pics up now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> NERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey at least I'm a nerd who grows dank


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thats just the way the Light reflects off of the swamp gas and hits the weather balloon...


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 3, 2012)

Those look like leaf tips


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

Metal n Weed said:


> Those look like leaf tips


It actually might be the way the light is reflecting off the leaf in the photo...
(if you know what i mean....)

Blown Up...\/


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

my vote goes for stamen.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> my vote goes for stamen.


Either way, not the smartest photo to release...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

A few of us were talking about tissue culture. This is a good read. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/141650-cloning-plants-tissue-culture.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

With that app can I just send money on my phone?


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Is kiwi seeds any good? Im lookin thru weed world mag and see congo haze which looks like a beast yeilder... any one familiar?


they do have some interesting crosses.

and they won some awards... maybe the canna cup if im not mistaken.

little pricey... i think they sell in fives?

*

lab shotz


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

hey gud, do you think it would benefit if you enclosed your room a bit more so light isnt wasted? was just thinkin, you could get some pieces of cardboard, wrap em in mylar and use some wire or clothes hangers to hang them from the ceiling...like removable walls..?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Back in the day I used tarps with Mylar on them as walls. Staple gunned em up


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 3, 2012)

Im blazing all night and counting down for GSOG! marked by futbol games super early in pacific time. woot.

fyi, twitter account says: morning UK time.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> A few of us were talking about tissue culture. This is a good read.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/141650-cloning-plants-tissue-culture.html


Yah thats cooll for storage purposes if yuo didnt wanna have a whole room fulla clones...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=_6u4QSAC218
Step by step video from some hydro shop on tissue culture....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Man I've been looking at the those smart pots for a min. Now you guys really have me wanting to pick some up. Gonna cost a grip though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Man I've been looking at the those smart pots for a min. Now you guys really have me wanting to pick some up. Gonna cost a grip though.


apperntly you can make yur own with felt from the fabric dept at wally world.....thats the word on the streets


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> they do have some interesting crosses.
> 
> and they won some awards... maybe the canna cup if im not mistaken.
> 
> ...



Hey Gud i will be your igor.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> apperntly you can make yur own with felt from the fabric dept at wally world.....thats the word on the streets


Yeah but then I'd have to kidnap some Indian kids to sew em up for me.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah but then I'd have to kidnap some Indian kids to sew em up for me.


 lmao thats low but my style of funny LOL


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 3, 2012)

10 and under are the easiest to control in a large group. and they work for less, stuff like candy and soccer balls and shit.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 3, 2012)

Dr Greenthumbs new strain is queso negra x pakastani from Ortega!
Woooooot


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Back in the day I used tarps with Mylar on them as walls. Staple gunned em up



yep. 

im my last lab... i had the veg area inside my flower room. i used panda plastic in flaps that i could tie up like shades.

staple gun. few 5x5 pieces. i used speaker wire for the tie and i stapled the panda over it so when rolled up i just tied it.

*

panels.

i was thinking more light could be focused. 
but really really really , how much light could be wasted with 800w ...10 to 18" from the canopy ...over only .6 square meter trays?

shit is right there.
plants cant move.

i mean... blasting away.

maybe the reflective properties might benefit my nugz.

yes i like the idea.
we shall consider the possibilities.

done. 
food for thought.

*

i DID save myself some gap$ ! put my deheuy on blocks and drilled the drain.

got a 5 gallon bucket in place of what looks to be about a 2 gallon drawer.

its was a pump model. worked great for 7 years.

next is a 70 pint soleus.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

i just up-potted a plush to 3 gallon.

gonna grab a few 5 gallon smart pots myself.

see what this cut of plush can do.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

(ak47 x shiva = kgh) "kashmiri glory hole" is in a towel.

"killing fields #7" in a towel.

kf is destined for a 5 gal smart pot & the 1000y.

kgh is for the tables.

*

RIP don cornelius !!!

[youtube]4LjBelF75MA&feature=related[/youtube]

*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yep.
> 
> im my last lab... i had the veg area inside my flower room. i used panda plastic in flaps that i could tie up like shades.
> 
> ...


You could always affix a hose to that drill hole and drain it somewhere....

Or cop one of those De-Humidifiers that has a built in water filter so the water is potable and then just use the water for your hydro setups... Win-Win...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

100 3 gallon smart pots at $3.45 a pc. Ouch. That's not even cool. Next cycle I will have these in use.

And no I don't run 100 at a time. Always have back up everything. Plus when u cycle. Gotta have more on deck ready to go


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

i've used them in hydro. (one gals)

experimented.

didnt like.

i like plastic containers more.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmmm. Maybe I should buy a few and run a test first? I think they'd be sweet in my set up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> 100 3 gallon smart pots at $3.45 a pc. Ouch. That's not even cool. Next cycle I will have these in use.
> 
> And no I don't run 100 at a time. Always have back up everything. Plus when u cycle. Gotta have more on deck ready to go


heavy considering 100 grow bags is about 12 bux


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 3, 2012)

Bonehead = happy camper 
Ak-47 x Shiva landed
One bean was crushed


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> heavy considering 100 grow bags is about 12 bux


I know. That's what I've used for years.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah man...no way i would spend that much without testing a few first...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I know. That's what I've used for years.


Haha im still using them.. Very cost effective and gets the job done.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

I always liked that they were new every time. But now that I reuse my coco it seems less important. But yeah im using them right now


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> Im blazing all night and counting down for GSOG! marked by futbol games super early in pacific time. woot.
> 
> fyi, twitter account says: morning UK time.


lol me too.

i hope spacedawg drops with gsog...cuz after i grab that i'm takin a nice looooooong break from buyin beans....if i keep buyin i'll be dead before i can grow em all out lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol me too.
> 
> i hope spacedawg drops with gsog...cuz after i grab that i'm takin a nice looooooong break from buyin beans....if i keep buyin i'll be dead before i can grow em all out lol.


Liar liar pants on fire.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone( hint hint jkahn) know if Revs book on TLO is out yet? All I can find is the Facebook page.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Haha im still using them.. Very cost effective and gets the job done.


i use 4 gallon buckets that the kitty litter i use comes in. cant beat free 

used to use 2 1/2 gallon jugs that our fertilizer comes in for the farm...but needed bigger pots.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Liar liar pants on fire.


lol i promise....unless tga drops any new shit....and ggg....lol...fuck...


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

hahahhhahaha. cmt.
tidy cat... if i remember correctly.

*

ebay has smaller bundles.

i saw 3 five gal smarty pots delivered in packs of 3 cheap.

look there. 

i just got gallon of liquid karma deliverd for $53 & root riot 100 count for $27.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Gud. But I wasn't buying bundles. They might cut a deal on 100 though. U know where I shop

Way I look at it if I yeild a few grams more per site. It's worth it.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

im gonna gut my powder room and turn it into a mother room 

already got a stack to the roof. fuck it. then, all light proof & vented, i could call it a "closet".

put a lock on it. 
put a lock on the basement. 

*

fixed my wood box ionizer (ebay $200 ish) with a new motor & new ion plates.

if anybody can send a city boy 2 blue spade connectors save me some bullshit drama.

female are the ones with the rolled edges? 

PM me.

*

1/2 fucking hobbit no more.

*

elf status on the way.

*

cant wait to get a chick stretched out like NLB (very berry pheno) on the flip.

sprinkle some hash nuggets on her pu$$y.

puff.puff.pass.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

lol gud yup, tidy cat and fresh step.

sucks though, on the last bucket of litter i bought, there was a message on there sayin they are switchin back to cardboard boxes soon.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

i always take a spin through surburban hoods in the fall and spring.

got bunches like that... wish i could find some hydro one though.

need about 40 more of those nice dro' square ones. always something.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

Karma, on a quick look all it says is Fall 2012
which u prob already knew...

Bought to mix up my coco/tlo and transplant my white s2 cuz its strechin like gumby at a strip club..
(into what?... Yes a grow bag....LoL)

Package recieved today that i totally forgot about..
Pepe Le dank
Lapis Mtn Indica 
Blue Satelite 2.2 (freebee)

Nice....


----------



## JCashman (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i promise....unless tga drops any new shit....and ggg....lol...fuck...


i know exactly how you feel buddy. 

that being said, i'm camping out the ggg drop tonight so i can get on it as soon as it drops


----------



## throwdo (Feb 3, 2012)

what are they dropping cashman


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Gud I have some of those white square shits. U can have em. I'll never use em. Let me go check how many. Gotta be twenty or more?

29 square about 12 inch across at the top


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

throwdo said:


> what are they dropping cashman


Grapestomper x og


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i know exactly how you feel buddy.
> 
> that being said, i'm camping out the ggg drop tonight so i can get on it as soon as it drops


i think quite a few of us are camping out....i have coffee brewing and 2 perco's with my name all over em  ...gonna be a good night.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah man I love getting my scratch on.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gud I have some of those white square shits. U can have em. I'll never use em. Let me go check how many. Gotta be twenty or more?
> 
> 29 square about 12 inch across at the top



imagine sherlock homles saying "ow...really?"

PM.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ah man I love getting my scratch on.


huh........?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i think quite a few of us are camping out....i have coffee brewing and 2 perco's with my name all over em  ...gonna be a good night.


Lmao! I've got my sleep already when last wood was asking about the western union stuff lol.. I got red bulls and my Xbox running to keep me up.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao! I've got my sleep already when last wood was asking about the western union stuff lol.. I got red bulls and my Xbox running to keep me up.


lol that'll work.

what game ya gonna be playin?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> huh........?


Percos make me itchy. But I love it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2012)

I know they both are going to drop the gs og but what sites going to first?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

Alright I'm off to chop some donkey dicks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol that'll work.
> 
> what game ya gonna be playin?


Gears 3....


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

i know dope heads be itching.

*

bob marleys bday today.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

i love em too...they speed me right up, and the body buzz is great.

i get em for my kidney stones...but i dont take anything for the stones cuz i puke pretty much non stop when passing those fuckers so it would be a waste of good pills lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Alright I'm off to chop some donkey dicks.



now that's a killer friday night!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

just noticed SSC got some new gear in...just the first page, the hash bomb has been there for a few months now.
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/new-marijuana-seeds


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Percos make me itchy. But I love it


you should do a cold water extraction on those! Seriously, try it wayyyyyy betttter


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 3, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol that'll work.
> what game ya gonna be playin?


Gears3 all day, everyday. sick ass game. 
i got high as fuck. passed out. and now im ready for a long night.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

Send a request my new name is

Ny ooog


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just got Higgghh as hell. nd now im ready for this Food right here...LoL
Never really got into video games.... 
Now Nintendo, or Nes i can play all day.... Whut?
Kung Fu, Super Mario Bros... Shiiiiit


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 3, 2012)

i used to play a lot of video games...but online poker takes up most of my time now.

speaking of nintendo...i remember one x-mas, i got a super nes and contra....i found out quite a few years later that my dad and uncle had played and beaten my snes contra before they gave it to me for x-mas lol...they were playing it at night after i went to bed...fuckers...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

There were some games that were just addicting cause you wanted to beat them....

Thats why i dont like the games today theres nothing really to beat, its all 3rd person shooter stuff...


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

I only like killing people games. Gears is fucking sick. I don't have any system anymore. A few years ago I had a 360 but I sold it for hair. ;(


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 3, 2012)

halo reach campaign is awesome.

i used to play mad spyhunter in the arcade. contra was a bad ass game too. i really liked golden eye when the n64 came out. now all i play is halo.

to me theres nothing like getting a lil fucked up and playing halo in slayer mode on swordbase using invisibility.



lmao wood.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 3, 2012)

lets see. i have NES, SNES, dreamcast, gamecube, xbox360, and ps3. and original gameboy.

AHHHHHHH! come on dank! the second you get here we're having a seed orgy. 

from twitter: this was posted 4 hours ago. "Grape Stomper OG to be released in less than 12 hours @*attitudeseeds*. Actual launch time will vary."


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

Everyone is up for this haha.. I'm sure there's snuff for all of us!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2012)

so with no contact with mr c on my last order its now 4 days no tracking number  guess im going attitude for the drop 
this bumbs me out cause i like cz alot!! plus still no ggg testers ugg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> so with no contact with mr c on my last order its now 4 days no tracking number  guess im going attitude for the drop
> this bumbs me out cause i like cz alot!! plus still no ggg testers ugg.


Damn hr I feel your pain!! Trust me I do. That's why I like making small orders at most 100-150 so if shit goes south I can easily brush it off. But I'm sure you'll get your shit for real.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn hr I feel your pain!! Trust me I do. That's why I like making small orders at most 100-150 so if shit goes south I can easily brush it off. But I'm sure you'll get your shit for real.


Dont worry(hr), ive sent Mr. C pretty substantial amounts of money and i gots my beans...
Im sure hes just busy, maybe your package is already on the way.. And he just hasnt gotten back to you...
(gotta be optimistic....)


----------



## JCashman (Feb 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I just got Higgghh as hell. nd now im ready for this Food right here...LoL
> Never really got into video games....
> Now Nintendo, or Nes i can play all day.... Whut?
> Kung Fu, Super Mario Bros... Shiiiiit


dont forget contra


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 3, 2012)

I took mr c 3 days to contact me about the deep chunk. I'm sure he's just busy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2012)

Overwhelming busy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> dont forget contra


I still remember the code for 99 lives 

up up down dow left right left right a,b,a,b select start 

how that suckas lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Do y'all notice the 5 pack is 60 bucks and the 10 pal 100? That's cray


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuck that shit. Motherfucking donkeys should cut theyselves next time. Gotta start playing emo music for em maybe they will. 

Aint played gears3 yet. Sounds like I gotta cop that one. Been playing modern warfare 3 and tiger at the masters. 

Lol my girl thinks she's tough shit now. She just took a bong rip of finger hash and didn't puke. 

Super sour skunk is a monster yielder


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Gsog unstick now in ten packs get them now!!!!!!!


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

just made my order guess my card works and got the "Thank you, your order was successful! Please visit again soon."


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

mine complete to  was more than I wanted to pay though


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

In stock I mean lol tired but I got it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

well that was cool hope you all got some


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

got mine 

Order Inventory:
Product: Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GRE8283
Price: $98.07

Product: UFO#3 World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 World of Seeds AUTOFLOWERING Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: February Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: February Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Trinity Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: February Promo
Price: $0.00


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

looks just like mine lol


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 4, 2012)

mine looks different. says 2!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> mine looks different. says 2!!!


I got one from tude and il get one from cz im shure the cost will be a bit less at cz


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

mine only says 1  but the good thing about that is i think i still have enough on my card to get the 3 strains from sannies 

EDIT: after that i will need to start saving for some more GGG gear ans most of TGAs gear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Greedy man!!


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

Few days ago i found 250 of these in the mail box they should be good enough to store my future collection in


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

Oder in 

Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds GRE82832£123.98 UFO#4 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#3 World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#1 World of Seeds AUTOFLOWERING Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#5 World of Seeds Diamond Line Madness Feminized
UFOA231FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
February Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
February Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Trinity Kush Feminized
February Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


----------



## JCashman (Feb 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I still remember the code for 99 lives
> up up down dow left right left right a,b,a,b select start
> how that suckas lol


you and me both buddy! i'll never forget that code, or the mortal kombat blood code


----------



## JCashman (Feb 4, 2012)

and order in! 

thanks to all the people in here for the heads up on the drop!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

A,b,a,c,a,b,b


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> A,b,a,c,a,b,b


hmm you shure lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

blood code for MK on SEGA at least

sonic was like up,down,left,right, all the buttons start..lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

Got a new pipe and some new Genetics on the way life is good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

where you get that badass


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

B.D.T's I'd just search governmint glass probably be easier to find. THEY ARE Thick glass!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

sweet il checkem out


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

http://nvsglassworks.com/?p=1534

never mind I thought that was the official site..( information Fail on my part).. LOL


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just started collecting beans last year I got some seed junkie buddies and they've been sharing with me so I got what I think are some cool things! currently i have CC Pre 98 bubba BX2 regs, CC Deadhead OG fems, Buddha Tahoe Fems, OGR Fire BX1, OGR White Skunk Fems, OGR Fire Alien Kush F2 regs, also some friends seeds which are Blackberry x Sour Alien reg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds good .. Nice genetics there.. The reg bubbas been out I stock for a while then you got alot of og raskal stuff.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

wanted to try the Pre98 never did get around to trying it... or any bubba kush for that matter :'(


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> http://nvsglassworks.com/?p=1534
> 
> never mind I thought that was the official site..( information Fail on my part).. LOL


cant seem to find a good site for that glass


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> cant seem to find a good site for that glass


not sure if they sell that same glass but they have a lot
http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzHqF8fHTIg

this is about as good as a shot of them I can find... weird I can't seem to find a official site for them

SKIP to 0:50 to bypass all the poo poo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

im looking for a site with prices and options


----------



## taaldow (Feb 4, 2012)

Order Summary:GOT IT YES!!!!!!!!
*Product Code**Quantity**Price*Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsGRE82831£61.99Pick and Mix Seeds TGA Subcool Seeds Vortex
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 SeedsPick and Mix1£5.99Pick and Mix Seeds TGA Subcool Seeds Jilly Bean
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 SeedsPick and Mix1£5.99UFO#3 World of Seeds Legend Collection Strawberry Blue
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 World of Seeds AUTOFLOWERING Northern Lights x Big Bud Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Emerald Jack Feminized
February Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Grapefruit Krush Feminized
February Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Emerald Triangle Seeds Trinity Kush Feminized
February Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] 


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

I can only speak for the stuff I seen today... mine was a $185 the one up from mine (double perk steam) $385 they have absolutely incredible shit! for instance a glycerin filled super chilled bong!!?! get's colder then ice can... witch kind of confused me as to what you putting this thing into to get it that cold in the first place..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

ugg! guess il continue to search


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> ugg! guess il continue to search


did you happen to watch that video?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

yep i shure did killer hukas


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

what do you guys think is the best freebie at sannies


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I am expecting 4 ounces per easily. I flowered her 20 days from seed. In 3 gallons.


howd they turn out? 

bluedream x vortex kief keeping me awake. really good shit.


----------



## BirdDawg (Feb 4, 2012)

100 packs of stomper at the 'tude... i wonder how long the will last...

im skippin this one, waiting for the grape bx


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

BirdDawg said:


> 100 packs of stomper at the 'tude... i wonder how long the will last...
> 
> im skippin this one, waiting for the grape bx


You will be waiting some time


----------



## BirdDawg (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ not apparently so.... Im pretty sure a bunch of GGG stuff is coming out this year.

I have OG from clone, so im not snapping this one, and I feel something different than the og/chem crosses are coming... just a feeling I get from some members at cannazon...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 4, 2012)

Does anyone here collect crazy non MJ seeds? 
This year Im going to grow the Caster Beans an jimson weed seeds Ive collected.
An Maybe more zenias?


----------



## IVIars (Feb 4, 2012)

I got a pack of Grape Stomper OG! Yay me!
I got a 5 pack of Jackpot Royale and Snozzberry, and 10 pack of Bodhis Cali Yo a week or so ago


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> howd they turn out?
> 
> bluedream x vortex kief keeping me awake. really good shit.


Im very happy with everything I ran. The super sour skunk was by far the largest yeilder. The plant was huge. About 5 or 6 ft. I almost culled it after it stretched so bad. But I'm very happy I didn't. Out of the KOS gear it actually looks like my deep phaze hash plant Dom yielded best. The buds are so big and dense its hard for me to guess yield. So we'll say I have enough to get me through to next harvest. The hawgsbreath is a strange plant. I actually think I might run it again. As long as the smoke is good. Mine smells like a cherry cream soda. I still have 2 a11g c99 Dom phenos and 1 a11g large yielding grape koolaid pineapple pheno to take down next week I'm thinking. Plus I have shoreline and OG graze going in 5 gallons. I can't even remember how far from being done they are.

Kept cuts of every pheno. Till the yield/smoke test


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

I Am the Asshole waitin for CZ...........LOL

Check out this garden from 1973.........<--click it


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Morning jkahn. I'm so blasted on the finger hash this morning. We always up early!

Damn wyte! U too? Morning man. Did u even go to sleep?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh man. I saw the other day that hazey nuts was back. I was really hoping he wouldn't post in any threads I'm in. Mofuckas back spreadin his dumbass misinformation. I posted in dudes happiest strain thread. Now the fucktard is there already getting roasted. " hmmmm let me write a bigass paragraph about shit I don't know" cock munch

Blood pressure rising.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

i hope ya dont miss out jk..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha all da old heads up! Morning cmt. I figured you were up. Farmer and all


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

lol yeah man, i run on very little sleep...got almost 3 hours last night.

ive already walked the dog, did dishes and some laundry


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 4, 2012)

Man... GS OG back in stock. _*FUCK*_ too bad I'm broke at the moment!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Cmt you and me both man. Hit the sack about 3. Up with no alarm at 7. Been like that for years. I was raised in the country around farms. Was always outside all day. No time for sleep. 

I think I'm gonna have to skip the tude drop. I should skip both. I won't be running it anytime soon. I really need that new tent.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

tell me about it! I have no self control when it comes to genetics.. I'm still on attitude. Really! 2 orders in February so far... It's only the 4th! LOLOL P.S. what tents are you looking into karma? I used Growlab for a bit n thinking of going back to them for a new one or to Gotham


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

This one right here. I have one. I'm happy with it. 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sun-hut-silver-4x8x7-indoor-greenhouse-p-2417.html


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 4, 2012)

bro.
no lie.
you aint seriously serious... if... equipment doesnt trump seed scores.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Gud I'll bust out the tape measure when I get home from work. I think these are them. 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/botanicare-white-85x85x10-square-grow-pots-p-2020.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

Equipment... pish-posh  who needs equipment? 


O wait that's right... I do


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

Never seen that brand in person. I was looking into maybe two 8'x4' or one 10x10


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

equipment is first in my book too...i've passed on a few seed drops and promo's cuz i needed the money for my grow room.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

The money I dont mind so much spending. I did just harvest. So I'm past cool. It's more the girlfriends bitching. Lol. I mentioned it to her this morning. Lets just say I could tell she wasn't thrilled. That's why I'm gonna sneak it into my cz order I think. Less packages going to the safe addy that way! Thinking outside the box. 

As for the equip. Always the priority. Even though this gear will just be for funs sake. Not needed. I want a breeding tent. And I'll need a new light for that.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

this is gonna sound off I know, But equipment in the way I see it is nothing... after you buy all your lights n jazz.. upgrading is pretty low.. IMHO for myself I need tents.. I'm using a ROOM right now so, It's by no means a MUST. just think it would look a lot cleaner.. with tents. But, then again I'm not running a huge operation.. 48 plants including moms n clones.

I completely understand the equipment thing if your not already pulling a good weight every month.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe I should move my shovel to the corner in the bedroom. See how good she is at perceiving subtle hints.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> this is gonna sound off I know, But equipment in the way I see it is nothing... after you buy all your lights n jazz.. upgrading is pretty low.. IMHO for myself I need tents.. I'm using a ROOM right now so, It's by no means a MUST. just think it would look a lot cleaner.. with tents. But, then again I'm not running a huge operation.. 48 plants including moms n clones.
> 
> I completely understand the equipment thing if your not already pulling a good weight every month.


you can never pull enough weight.....if i was pullin 20 grams a watt i'd still be lookin for upgrades to pull more.

last time i passed on a promo was cuz my bulbs were gettin old and needed to be replaced...not an upgrade, just routine maintenance...and there is lots of maintenance that gets done.



karmas a bitch said:


> Maybe I should move my shovel to the corner in the bedroom. See how good she is at perceiving subtle hints.


lmao dude, you're a funny fucker.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> you can never pull enough weight.....if i was pullin 20 grams a watt i'd still be lookin for upgrades to pull more.
> 
> 
> lmao dude, you're a funny fucker.


Cmt agreed on the yield side. I don't sell anything. I grow for headstash. I'm at that 1gram per watt point that I always heard is the benchmark for a good grower. But now I'm looking at smart pots to see if I can push the envelope. I have way more herb then I could smoke. It's not about that. Just competitive with myself I guess. And I pull that yield with typically non production strains. 

On the shovel side I can see it now..... She's all like "why is that shovel there?" Me I'm all like " oh that?" and then just stare at her saying nothing more. Get up leave and make myself a cup of tea


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea, I'm in it for myself... I can't smoke the shit quick enough so, yea I'm straight on increasing my yields anymore ...(i said it before on here I think differently)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

LoL...
Im always up....
I love the Growlabs....

Of course the first time i ever pulled on a GL zipper the Rubber tore right off...LoL
But besides that there great, and only a few tiny lil pinholes which i just cover with Gorilla Tape cuz its black and strong...<--LoL
(didnt see the holes till after like 7 months)

Also the supports are rated for a few lbs more than the other brands.... i think jardin is 80or90 and gl is 100.. somethin like that...

thx... i hope i dnt miss it either.... 
now time to PAB, and walk the dog....

*LoL.... Thats hilarious karma


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah, i dont know how much i get per watt...not sure how to figure it on a perpetual grow, but i pull much more than i smoke. i dont sell either, i have 3 friends that i donate to.

yield has always defined my life on the farm, many years we barely made it cuz shitty weather killed our yields...so naturally i take that urge to yield more into my marijuana grow...and vegetable garden too.

lol karma...before that cup of tea is made i bet you have a shovel rung upside your head lmao.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gud I'll bust out the tape measure when I get home from work. I think these are them.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/botanicare-white-85x85x10-square-grow-pots-p-2020.html


i take those.

all of em.

PM me when ready & we can iron out the details.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> Gorilla Tape cuz its black and strong...<--LoL..


lol black n strong....kinda funny cuz i have some duct tape thats white and weak lol..

gorilla tape is the fuckin best man. we have metal tubes that go from the grain elevator to our storage bins, the grain slides down the tubes, the grain wears holes in the tubes after a while and we use gorilla tape to patch the holes, a few layers of that tape lasts a lot longer that the metal tubes. we have gorilla tape holding shit together all over the farm lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol black n strong....kinda funny cuz i have some duct tape thats white and weak lol..
> 
> gorilla tape is the fuckin best man. we have metal tubes that go from the grain elevator to our storage bins, the grain slides down the tubes, the grain wears holes in the tubes after a while and we use gorilla tape to patch the holes, a few layers of that tape lasts a lot longer that the metal tubes. we have gorilla tape holding shit together all over the farm lol.


Yah i had used it to tape a branch back on, then after i harvested i tried to un peel the tape....
It was nearly impossible, i could barely cut it...LoL The scissors almost broke...Haha

If you cant Duct it Fvck it..
If you cant gorrila it, go kill yourself you incompetent piece of shit....


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

my buddy is a real seed junky! has just about every Cali Connection bean swerves crossed! i ask him what you think bout the..... he's like oh you mean these! Ogr is local can pick his gear up all day long in eaglerock, i like to stay with the local breeders, loved DNA gear but since they went to the dam cant find any of their gear local. had some beans from 44, but tossed em all the guys garbage! hermie prone larry crosses, no testing!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

That sucks about the hermie prone shit.. But yes when you get the females from Cali conn that don't hermie 9/10 they are fire..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Did i ever mention that i love SeurBidz???

Just picked up....(in the mailbox)
GooeyBreeder - YouWantThis (4 packs)
HHF - Kachina
HHF - TrainWreck IBL - (2 packs)
HHF - Coffee Kush
HHF - Ultra Kush
HHF - Purple Haze IX
Not only did Doc refund my money when the post office lost my seeds but he sent me the Purple Haze as a surprise im guessing...
They dont look like no freebees to me... 

Holy shit look at the Purple Haze...
It might take 20 weeks to flower but ive been down that road before...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone see on the tude homepage the grape stomper OG says "exclusive"?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone see on the tude homepage the grape stomper OG says "exclusive"?


exclusive to dees nuts....

they prob dont count cz as a seedbank... 
There to stuckup...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 4, 2012)

i did see that.. exclusive Oooo Ahhh lol wonder if it really is tho


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That sucks about the hermie prone shit.. But yes when you get the females from Cali conn that don't hermie 9/10 they are fire..


havent had issues with CC's fems, but this guy 44 had a lemon larry that hermied and he's using that pollen. if your local to socal avoid his junk like the plague!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> i did see that.. exclusive Oooo Ahhh lol wonder if it really is tho


Its not at all true.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> havent had issues with CC's fems, but this guy 44 had a lemon larry that hermied and he's using that pollen. if your local to socal avoid his junk like the plague!


Lol I'm on the other side.. Where other guys don't talk too much lol.. 

Nah but I'm not on the west I'm on the east


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That sucks about the hermie prone shit.. But yes when you get the females from Cali conn that don't hermie 9/10 they are fire..


Yeah but you have to buy 3 packs of reg seeds to get 1 female. I had 2 packs, got nothing but maless. Granted, a few could have been females, but they were so pathetic I tossed them. All my cali conn gear took atg least 10 weeks to show male parts. What a waste of time. I'm so pissed that fucker got my money. ........ just ordered 10 humidipaks and it didn't even ask me what % humidity I want. Wtf man I hate shitty websites.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah but you have to buy 3 packs of reg seeds to get 1 female. I had 2 packs, got nothing but maless. Granted, a few could have been females, but they were so pathetic I tossed them. All my cali conn gear took atg least 10 weeks to show male parts. What a waste of time. I'm so pissed that fucker got my money. ........ just ordered 10 humidipaks and it didn't even ask me what % humidity I want. Wtf man I hate shitty websites.


Damn last sucks on both parts.. 10 weeks to show is def a waste of time and space. Much needed time and space.


----------



## KSmalls00 (Feb 4, 2012)

What site should I go to to have seeds sent to the US with NO risk?
What can I do to decrease risk when ordering?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

KSmalls00 said:


> What site should I go to to have seeds sent to the US with NO risk?
> What can I do to decrease risk when ordering?


Welcome to Rollitup and welcome to the seed collectors thread..

Check the seeds link on top that should answer your questions


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sup fellas ! From what im reading that grape stomp og was exclusive to the tude only whats that about?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Bullshit!!! You should know what the deal is check out the ggg forum.. Cannazon should be listing them soon.. Prob exclusive to get them on saturday but in sure the zon will have them Monday or so


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yah wyte I know what ive read on ggg forum but to put exclusive is a farse


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah but you have to buy 3 packs of reg seeds to get 1 female. I had 2 packs, got nothing but maless. Granted, a few could have been females, but they were so pathetic I tossed them. All my cali conn gear took atg least 10 weeks to show male parts. What a waste of time. I'm so pissed that fucker got my money. ........ just ordered 10 humidipaks and it didn't even ask me what % humidity I want. Wtf man I hate shitty websites.


Damn wood that sucks on the humidipacks. Bet they send the 62% it's the one they push. I called em. That website does suck lol. Dudes super cool though


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah but you have to buy 3 packs of reg seeds to get 1 female. I had 2 packs, got nothing but maless. Granted, a few could have been females, but they were so pathetic I tossed them. All my cali conn gear took atg least 10 weeks to show male parts. What a waste of time. I'm so pissed that fucker got my money. ........ just ordered 10 humidipaks and it didn't even ask me what % humidity I want. Wtf man I hate shitty websites.


I dont wait for pre-flowers as soon as they tall enough I top and sex. I havent had those high male #'s either last time myself and another buddy popped two packs of blackwater got 4 males 16 females. of course my boy gets those from swerve himself even got to take pics holding the Cannabis Cup!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks karma I emailed them to make sure. Feel better knowing the 62% is the main product. I went with 10 packs for 13$ shipped. Can't beat that!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 4, 2012)

In order to get my seed collection better numbers I'm going to cross everything (with colloidal silver for my own fems.)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Its in the GGG GS-OG forum on CZ, Skunk says ittl be there soon along with a full re-stock...
"The 'tude has them already but we're still waiting on the mail here (CZ)





The new drop of GS-OG & a restock on the rest are on the way too, so as soon as I hear from the big fella, I'll let you all know the score here





Sorry about this delay guys" - Skunk

Attitude are just milking the publicity...
Theyll tell you that they are exclusive if you ask thats just how they are.. 
Like they told me SpaceDawg was droppin any Hour Now 7AM Wednesday Morning, just so i would keep lookin at the website and most likely tell ppl.. ASSHOLES!!!


I went without the Guarantee on my last order also...
Figured all my other packages dont have mugs and shit, why should they???
Saved 11 bux...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr c must be chillin out in his palace siping on myties! Cuz he aint anaswering pm lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its in the GGG GS-OG forum on CZ, Skunk says ittl be there soon along with a full re-stock...
> "The 'tude has them already but we're still waiting on the mail here (CZ)
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried guaranteed yet and still got orders replaced


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mr c must be chillin out in his palace siping on myties! Cuz he aint anaswering pm lol


lol....
Its happened before man, he disappeared like this right after new years.. Hell be back.. He does so much work he prob just needs a break every once in a awhile so he doesnt go insane...
Its a one man operation what are you gunna do?



wyteberrywidow said:


> I haven't tried guaranteed yet and still got orders replaced


You just made me throw-up....
I cant belive i wasted so much money on stupid t-shirts and a fuckin mug.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

Agent0086 said:


> I dont wait for pre-flowers as soon as they tall enough I top and sex. I havent had those high male #'s either last time myself and another buddy popped two packs of blackwater got 4 males 16 females. of course my boy gets those from swerve himself even got to take pics holding the Cannabis Cup!


Preflowers are a sign of sexual maturity. I've personally tested the 5 week and 3 week veg think and its not worthwhile, at least not from seed. Granted, the anesthesia impressed me for bud size to plant size ratio, but its not practical to have that many small plants unless I switch to full on sog with 9 plants per sq. Ft............now I wait for sexual maturity. You notice a lot of breeders saying "always wait 55 days from seed." That's 8 weeks. When the plant changes to atypical growth (non symetrical) is another sign, but predlowers usually shortly follow alternating nodes. ......... my recent m/f ratios: plush x sour bubble 5/5 females, romulan 4/4 females, green crack x burger bud 7/10 females, urkle x app 6/10 fem with 2 still undecided.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I don't even know what a mug or shirt from them looks like lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

I got to admit i got a few mugs and like 6 shirts lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I don't even know what a mug or shirt from them looks like lol.


Not that you asked....
I got one mug with the paradise seeds logo on it (black )...
Then like 15 shirts that are all exactly the same (attitude seedbank) except for 3 which are the same (fly high club)..
And all the shirts are just a Tad too small... WTF??
Are all american sizes just a Tad bigger?? or do the shirts just suckk...

In all honesty i like the mug, its cool...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Hell Mr. C just Responded to My PM...

















LoL.....


After switchin to 12/12 a few of my bandannas have shown great improvements..
I just love this leaf for some reason...LoL



(he didnt actually pm me, i just thought it was funny.....sorry bout that ....)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

So u know when they will be in stock?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 4, 2012)

just cut down the biggest querkle monster ever!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> just cut down the biggest querkle monster ever!


Pics pics I want pics!!!


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Preflowers are a sign of sexual maturity. I've personally tested the 5 week and 3 week veg think and its not worthwhile, at least not from seed. Granted, the anesthesia impressed me for bud size to plant size ratio, but its not practical to have that many small plants unless I switch to full on sog with 9 plants per sq. Ft............now I wait for sexual maturity. You notice a lot of breeders saying "always wait 55 days from seed." That's 8 weeks. When the plant changes to atypical growth (non symetrical) is another sign, but predlowers usually shortly follow alternating nodes. ......... my recent m/f ratios: plush x sour bubble 5/5 females, romulan 4/4 females, green crack x burger bud 7/10 females, urkle x app 6/10 fem with 2 still undecided.


Thats a fine method as well I think its more about preference, the quick method you dont "waste" the time and resources, however altering the plant you will not get to see the natural growth pattern that could be very important in pheno selections. 

the long method just takes time some might feel is wasted if the spend 8-10 weeks vegging waiting for the plant to show sex. I've been growing mainly og /chem crosses so I kinda already know what to expect in growth pattern

in my garden males are not a bad thing! it's a chance for us all to have some fun!

again a lot has to do with preference and grow style, what works for me may not work for anybody else


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 4, 2012)

Just ordered 2 packs of GSOG Oh yea!! Now just waiting on the pack of GSOG x Jo Ny OG testers in the mail!! Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Info for CannaVenture Drop For CZ........*

"Whats up Folks.... i wanted to give everyone a heads up about The Upcoming, Spring Release.. We are shooting for a late March drop, and will be close, given a week or so...

So ALL the Pollinating is DONE....and This is EXACTLY what we will be dropping, probably not all at one time, will probably drop half then wait a few weeks weeks to drop the rest... Some will be Very Limited, others will be plentiful...


Here's the line-Up....


*Base Lines*


Sin Diesel

Grapefruit D-Lite

East Coast Royal Diesel 


*Limited Release Lines*


Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

ECSD Clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

Pakistan Chitral Kush x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

Fire OG x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)


Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Fire OG BX

Purple Berry Mom x Fire OG BX

ECSD Clone x Fire OG BX

98 Bubba Kush Clone x Fire OG BX


Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Alien Kush

Purple Berry Mom x Alien Kush

ECSD Clone x Alien Kush

Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush

Chem D Clone x Alien Kush


Purple Urkle Clone x Purple Berry BX (Purple Male)

Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam ( Purple, Kool Aid pheno)

Chem 91 Clone x Jazz Berry Jam (Purple, Kool Aid pheno)

Purple Berry Mom x Strawberry Diesel

Jazz Berry Jam (Purple Mom) xStar Dawg

Lemon Skunk Clone x KKSC BX​
We will more than likely, pick a few of The Limited Release lines, and continue to work them as part of our Base lines....*Right now, Im thinking* that we Will work these lines further:


Tenn. Hogsbreath clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)


ECSD Clone x Fire OG BX


Chem D x Alien Kush


Purple Urkle x Purple Berry BX


Chem 91 x Jazz Berry Jam​
But other than those, Its pretty much a one shot deal.... I can't wait to get these out to The Community... Hope everyone interested enjoys them...



Thanks Fellas, Have a Great Super Bowl Weekend... 


- CannaV"

Can you say, Holy Shit????


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pics pics I want pics!!!


go to my journal now, there up.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> go to my journal now, there up.


I love how you Hid your GrowSpot in the past..
Noone will ever look for it there....

16/1/2008...loL

Great pics BTW...


----------



## JCashman (Feb 4, 2012)

BirdDawg said:


> 100 packs of stomper at the 'tude... i wonder how long the will last...
> im skippin this one, waiting for the grape bx


 grape bx wont be for a few months from how the ggg testers made it sound, which allows time to order both 



IVIars said:


> I got a pack of Grape Stomper OG! Yay me!
> I got a 5 pack of Jackpot Royale and Snozzberry, and 10 pack of Bodhis Cali Yo a week or so ago


 nice selections there man 



BirdDawg said:


> ^^ not apparently so.... Im pretty sure a bunch of GGG stuff is coming out this year.
> I have OG from clone, so im not snapping this one, and I feel something different than the og/chem crosses are coming... just a feeling I get from some members at cannazon...


 well, before "something different" comes around, there was this GSOG drop, there will be a Leia drop (or so ive been told), there will also be a GSBX release i think, and they still havent released the the inferno haze, with also has some OG in it. if you dont want the strains that are available thats one thing. but dont pass on these simply because you think a ton of different shit is right around the corner.



hellraizer30 said:


> I got to admit i got a few mugs and like 6 shirts lol


dont worry buddy, i have a ton of those bags


----------



## JCashman (Feb 4, 2012)

JCashman said:


> you know i always forget to take a look at the pick and mix section. i just ordered some AKG when it came back in stock, and now feel i missed out on making my order truly complete. and hopefully i remember to look when that ggg drop happens


damn it !!! i totally forgot to take a look in the pick n mix section before i made the GSOG order


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol. I got home from work early. My girl musta been feeling bad about giving me shit about getting in on the gage drop. She handed me the loot to pay for it herself! Lol. Double bonus! We have 6th row behind the bench tickets to the nba game tonight. So I'm gonna swing through and load up the prepay in route. As long as its still in stock I'm getting down. This is so much better than having to pay for it myself. Kinda disappointed about not getting to bring the shovel up though


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

JCashman said:


> damn it !!! i totally forgot to take a look in the pick n mix section before i made the GSOG order




Dude ur so right...
I usually ad a couple.. but ive been forgetting...LoL



karmas a bitch said:


> Lol. I got home from work early. My girl musta been feeling bad about giving me shit about getting in on the gage drop. She handed me the loot to pay for it herself! Lol. Double bonus! We have 6th row behind the bench tickets to the nba game tonight. So I'm gonna swing through and load up the prepay in route. As long as its still in stock I'm getting down. This is so much better than having to pay for it myself. Kinda disappointed about not getting to bring the shovel up though


nice score!!
and its too bad about the shovell....
Have fun at the game ma dude...


----------



## JCashman (Feb 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude ur so right...
> I usually ad a couple.. but ive been forgetting...LoL


we are going to have to use a buddy system (you know, that system that prevents kiddies from getting lost or stolen on class field trips), to somehow remind each other to look at the pick n mix. but, HOPEFULLY i wont be making any more orders for a while. gonna save up and hope Leia and GSBX are far enough away to let me save up


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude ur so right...
> I usually ad a couple.. but ive been forgetting...LoL
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I just rolled up some joints for the ride up and back. Mixed shoreline and a11. It's gonna get weird. That a11 is the stickiest of the sticky icky


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

JCashman said:


> we are going to have to use a buddy system (you know, that system that prevents kiddies from getting lost or stolen on class field trips), to somehow remind each other to look at the pick n mix. but, HOPEFULLY i wont be making any more orders for a while. gonna save up and hope Leia and GSBX are far enough away to let me save up


seedbay had em last week....
The Boo might still have em... (checked nah they dont... )
But they might be comin to CZ next week with the full re-stock... one can only hope right...


Yah a buddy system is a good idea... 
Ehem, ok kids Soundoff with your buddiess...


I like havin a few fems of a few strains... Although the WW Nirvana i got goin isnt lookin too hot...
But my White S2 i have a great feelin about... All i did was sow direct in coco, and popped its head in like 72hrs..
Bitch is eager to see the world...



karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks man. I just rolled up some joints for the ride up and back. Mixed shoreline and a11. It's gonna get weird. That a11 is the stickiest of the sticky icky


I could only imagine..LoL

I love mixin dif. varieties together...
Ill pack one bowl and wont even be high, then take one hit of another strain and all the sudden be blitzed...
HaHA... Fanatastic...

Your gunna be sittin there mad close n shit all fucked up..
And then the tv cam is gunna do a close up on your face...LoL
And ur not gunna realize till the last second with your mouth all hangin open cuz your in another world daydreamin not even payin attention to the game...Haha


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm eager to hear about the white s2. I keep thinking about poppin one or two just to see it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm eager to hear about the white s2. I keep thinking about poppin one or two just to see it.


Well due to certain reasons i have to move everything into my basement for a week....
Nd i can only put one tent down there, so everything veg is gettin the axe and everything i wanna keep is gettin flowered....
So the white s2 is basically gettin 12/12 from seed....
So we'll know soon enough!!

Karma should i cover the CoCo with Perlite?
(*im gunna do it, i see that i should....<--- done..)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

How many tents you have and what's in veg that's getting the ax? Damn I hate shit like that but you gotta do what you have to right..


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 4, 2012)

just jumped on the 'tude special... picked up the delta9 "superstar".

stoked.

im definitely a pro basketball fan.

have fun, drive smart !


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How many tents you have and what's in veg that's getting the ax? Damn I hate shit like that but you gotta do what you have to right..


Only Two Tents....(2x2)
And a closet... (4x4x8 ) aka "My Flower Room"


Axed... (already)
All my clones, which are from the Alien Fires, and Bandannas....
I kept both female and male clones.....
40 total...
WW clone, (1) fem
Nebula clone, (1) fem

Still on the fence on what im gunna keep....
Definitely keeping
El Alqumista, been flowerin for awhile, actually looks pretty nice...
WW doesnt look to great, but i want some WW...
Nebula for the Party Cup Comp...
(1) Alien Fire
(1) White S2
Def. on (1) bandanna, but theres another comin a close Second...


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

ya don't have a friends house to take them to for a week instead of giving them the axe


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 4, 2012)

> Can you say, Holy Shit????


need like a G for march-april. fuck. brb, gonna go sell myself on the corner.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> ya don't have a friends house to take them to for a week instead of giving them the axe





apollopimp said:


> ya don't have a friends house to take them to for a week instead of giving them the axe


Nah man thats not really an option...

I tried that once in like '04 i had 50 seedlings in 7oz cups, said ill be back in a few days...
He threw them away... Said he saw bugs...????
I wasnt doin this on the regular back then so i was super pissed, esp. cause they were to be transplanted outdoors...
ruined my whole year....
(i wasnt a seed whore back then...Lol
shit i got 50 c99 beans...LoL)

and worst part was i was just a phone call away, he could of been like hey i dont want these anymore come get em...
But no, he just threw em in the trash what a dick...


Ive packed 10 2 gallon GrowBags in a 2x2 tent before nd ill do it again...LoL
ittl be a tight squeeze but its only for a short time...
And when its all said and done ittl give me an excuse to try out some more beans, which is probably a good thing...


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

Yea gud that superstar is bomb. I have f2s of it from riot. Dunno how he could fuck that up but I will see someday. Pre 2k sensi star is bomb


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 4, 2012)

wow just threw them out WTF total dick right there wasn't even his stuff to make that decision. well hope ya get it worked out hate to hear them all get the axe.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> lol....
> Its happened before man, he disappeared like this right after new years.. Hell be back.. He does so much work he prob just needs a break every once in a awhile so he doesnt go insane...
> Its a one man operation what are you gunna do?
> 
> ...


thats fuckd up because the one and only time i paid for the tshirt it never came. i figured it was just something they said they sent and you really were paying for the guarantee. i want my damn tshirt. lol.



beans i am expecting this week..the Bodhi Cali Yo's... no guarantee, no shirt, just minimum international shipping. they'll come. if they don't i'll mail them a severed head. but it prolly wont come down to that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

I only had one order skrewed and what happened a quick over seas phone call and it was with my next order of 1 pick n mix seed.. They had to make pay for something lol.. But Laura or Rachel will definately fix it.. That's why now I call them to place orders


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

Do they flirt with u wbw?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Do they flirt with u wbw?


I wish I tell them they sound like a potential wife they giggle


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I wish I tell them they sound like a potential wife they giggle


Ohhhhhhhhh, shit..
Your gunna get UFO Panties in ur next order....

Some british grannie panties...


Yu get free calls to UK?


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm so excited about the testers I'm gettin. I have to pop the flodawg right away but the bulldawg (chem 91 x chem d bx4) and dreamdawg(blue dream x stardawg) are gifts for doin the test. There all regular seeds too hit with stardawg male. I'm most excited about the chem 91 x chem d bx4


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok got question how long will western union hold money? I sent money to big C and he emailed me saying he would hit me
With tracking as soon as he collected it! That was monday last week! So will western union just return it if theres no pickup?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm so excited about the testers I'm gettin. I have to pop the flodawg right away but the bulldawg (chem 91 x chem d bx4) and dreamdawg(blue dream x stardawg) are gifts for doin the test. There all regular seeds too hit with stardawg male. I'm most excited about the chem 91 x chem d bx4


That's some fucking dank right there.. I'm fucking hype for you bro!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm gonna need to get a carbon scrubber for the bulldawg I know it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

dam man, that chem 91 x chem d bx4 sounds amazing. nice score on all of those.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok got question how long will western union hold money? I sent money to big C and he emailed me saying he would hit me
> With tracking as soon as he collected it! That was monday last week! So will western union just return it if theres no pickup?


 check the site im sure the answers there....


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

I know the ultimate chemmyness from regular seed. Those and deep chunk are gonna satisfy my seed hunger for for a good while.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Damn wood those sound bomb. 

Just got back from the game. My squad won. And I got the grape stomperxog. That's a good day. 
Hey cmt can u throw up pic of the stomper for me? Thanks bro.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 4, 2012)

Fuckin stoned outta my gourd


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn wood those sound bomb.
> 
> Just got back from the game. My squad won. And I got the grape stomperxog. That's a good day.
> Hey cmt can u throw up pic of the stomper for me? Thanks bro.


there ya go.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks cmt. U take great pictures man. For real. Props


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks, i really appreciate you sayin so.

what were the pictures for? to show your girl?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dude......

Did a lil research and i think i may have to stop storing my beans in those glass vials, and start puttin them in those plastic containers that GGG puts their beans in...
With the foam and everything...






For $177-
You get 1,000- plastic containers in clear, white, or black....
1,000- foam inserts...
AND you get 1,080 blank labels that come on sheets that you can print out of the computer...

Or if you were a breeder they could just emboss a logo on them bitches for you... wut? wut?

*im always afraid the glass is gunna break....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 4, 2012)

thats pretty sweet dude, especially the labels.

you'd have to stomp on those glass vials pretty hard to break em..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thats pretty sweet dude, especially the labels.
> 
> you'd have to stomp on those glass vials pretty hard to break em..


Id prob go for the bigger size for storage like this or something...






Prob not, theres always a few broken vials in the package...
I dont know how hard the postman was fuckin wit it.... But i doubt it was that hard...

Stomp or Step??? They are two diff. things....LoL


*i found the website and serial number on the bottom of the GGG pepe le dank container...LoL
Its in the picture though...

In the LACON section...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

wassup boys and girls

i got soem Querkle x Qleaner...anyone know what i can expect product wise? i never grew a TGA strain but i know alota you folk have.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Id prob go for the bigger size for storage like this or something...
> 
> 
> Prob not, theres always a few broken vials in the package...
> ...


you're right, i meant step lol.

i like those, if i didnt have mine all in vials i'd go with the plastic ones like ggg.

really? i've ordered vials quite a few times, from a few different places and never got a broken one, nor have i broken one myself.



Dizzle Frost said:


> wassup boys and girls
> 
> i got soem Querkle x Qleaner...anyone know what i can expect product wise? i never grew a TGA strain but i know alota you folk have.


expect lemon and grape magic thats coated in resin 

qleaner is prone to makin twins/polyploids so you might get some of those too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

on a side not, i'm down to smoking roaches instead of this cali con pre98 bubba...querkle will be dry in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

Damn cmt I'm in shock.. How the hell does a s1 fem bubba from a clone is garbage.. That's crazy.. I really think you should try another plant of it because I tell you no lie the bubba is my best night time weed. I got 4 different crosses with bubba it's so good.
I got 2 in 3 gallon grow bags flowering now.. They are small but I don't care for the yield it's more like I just wanted some more bubba


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds interesting Diz. Space Queen x Qleaner was great. Running Qleaner F2s now. I cant imagine a querkle qleaner cross. I hope you show us.


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn cmt I'm in shock.. How the hell does a s1 fem bubba from a clone is garbage.. That's crazy.. I really think you should try another plant of it because I tell you no lie the bubba is my best night time weed. I got 4 different crosses with bubba it's so good.
> I got 2 in 3 gallon grow bags flowering now.. They are small but I don't care for the yield it's more like I just wanted some more bubba


BUBBBBAAA!!!!! one of my go to strains! small yield but it's hardy and Dank only strain I like as much as bubba for night time is La Con!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 5, 2012)

My first TGA run is now underway 

Plushberry 5 for 6


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> you're right, i meant step lol.
> 
> i like those, if i didnt have mine all in vials i'd go with the plastic ones like ggg.
> 
> ...


LoL...

Ive never actually broken them myself...

There always shipped from china when i buy them...LoL
So.... its probably the china/honk kong post....

Lemon and grape magic coated in resin....

I gotta try some tga gear....
Maybe my Jaffa cakes.....(hey its got TGA in it...LoL)
I know some ppl popped them..??


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

oh, china...lol yeah thats the problem. i dont buy anything that doesnt ship from the states other than beans.

whoever hasn't grown some tga is missin out big time imo.

i think lastwood is growin the jaffa's...?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn cmt I'm in shock.. How the hell does a s1 fem bubba from a clone is garbage.. That's crazy.. I really think you should try another plant of it because I tell you no lie the bubba is my best night time weed. I got 4 different crosses with bubba it's so good.
> I got 2 in 3 gallon grow bags flowering now.. They are small but I don't care for the yield it's more like I just wanted some more bubba


yeah i might try em again since they were so dam expensive...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2012)

Man every time I tried growing Tga I ends up with males.. I donated a Querkle male to someone and never got my cut.. Now I dot even hear from the dude and I met him on here whatever. I got some Tga gear to run plus most of my breeder boutique stuff is Tga based


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 5, 2012)

Wish I could use the males I have found once for some pollen chuck .. That just be fun to do IMO sucks about the males Wyte.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man every time I tried growing Tga I ends up with males.. I donated a Querkle male to someone and never got my cut.. Now I dot even hear from the dude and I met him on here whatever. I got some Tga gear to run plus most of my breeder boutique stuff is Tga based


that sucks. my female rate with tga is very high...and just about everyone coulda been a keeper.



SketchyGrower said:


> Wish I could use the males I have found once for some pollen chuck .. That just be fun to do IMO sucks about the males Wyte.


i pollen chuck for shits and giggles, its a lot of fun.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 5, 2012)

COLLECTED!
View attachment 2039920

see you again next score or breeding session


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the info guys...for sure ill be showing them when i get aroudn to em 

it will be my TGA cherry popping...i hope i dont bleed LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 5, 2012)

From the Attitude Seedbank's Facebook Page
How is everyone feeling this Sunday?
I look out of the office window and there is snow everywhere.
What can you see outside your window?!​
And the Response..
Dave Hazei can see the freebie seed from you i put on the bird feeder...even they don't seem interested.​


----------



## dr green dre (Feb 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man every time I tried growing Tga I ends up with males.. I donated a Querkle male to someone and never got my cut.. Now I dot even hear from the dude and I met him on here whatever. I got some Tga gear to run plus most of my breeder boutique stuff is Tga based


Yeah i've ran a few with the of the Deep Purple x Querkle (DPQ) by bb which is a nice smoke , nice mixed colours too ..you need bag appeal ? tick .. Not one there strongest strains by far but its a decent smoke and my cut finished in about 8wks.. 
There's a few more with Tga background .. The Engineers dream(DPQ X Casey jones) is fire .. 
I see they 've got there site up now .. so u can go direct.. by clicking on the link below

Deep Purple Querkle
Engineers' Dream
Psycho Killer

Dre..


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 5, 2012)

I got 1 pretty little jaffa girl from 1 seed popped but I broke her in half on accident. She may have healed but the other plant I potted her with was ready to go into flower so I lost her......... my legion is lookin so sick. Probably take her right at 10 weeks. Maybe a few days earlier..I might have to reveg one of my romulans I didn't get cuts of. She looks to be the same in quality/resin content as my #1 but the buds are much bigger and come to a point instead of little round buds. I need to run them again cuz I'm thinking #1s buds may be smaller because she has 6 tops compared to "pointy buds" 2 tops? Any opinions?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man every time I tried growing Tga I ends up with males.. I donated a Querkle male to someone and never got my cut.. Now I dot even hear from the dude and I met him on here whatever. I got some Tga gear to run plus most of my breeder boutique stuff is Tga based



dude, my querkle is awesome. check teh journal


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 5, 2012)

this guy is hilarious & the bullet points are funny... get your swisher on 

[youtube]8BE9armyt7I[/youtube]


----------



## wheezer (Feb 5, 2012)

well the GS OG is gone already.....I realize3d I still had 5 seeds of that strain. I ran 4 females of it this last fall, and none were worth a shit.I hope I have better luck finding a pheno out of these last 5 seeds I have. Still waitin' for the SpaceDawg drop.......WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> From the Attitude Seedbank's Facebook Page
> How is everyone feeling this Sunday?
> I look out of the office window and there is snow everywhere.
> What can you see outside your window?!​
> ...


thats hilarious they must've deleted it....lol

That vid is funny...
But i must say swisher's are disgusting...
When i did smoke blunts i was Dutch's all day nuthin else....


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> thats hilarious they must've deleted it....lol



its still there


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> its still there


Oh theres a fake one....lol
but theres no way im signin into my real acct and then signin onto attitudes page.....
thats a fvkd requirement....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 5, 2012)

Im Going to be a test grower for DrGts New strain "Good Dog" (Or queso Negra as Ortega called it.)
I emailed an asked if they would still be around in a month, an he offered to let me test/Journal em.
Free!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like some FIRE!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

What the hell is that stuff that dude is smoking in that video? Makes me feel sorry for him. But that shit is funny as hell.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Join Date: Jan 2012[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Posts: 25[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Mentioned: 3 Post(s)[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Tagged: 0 Thread(s)[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Thanks: 8[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Thanked 18 Times in 12 Posts[/FONT]



[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]




[/FONT]
[HR][/HR][FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]have you guys tried air pots? i used smart pots for a year and a half till i found air pots that is. the worst thing about the smart pots is their a pain to clean and prep for reuse with the air pots you just take one fastener out and unroll the whole pot into a flat sheet thats really easy to spray off in the shower and the bottom of the air pot stays inches off the ground so the airpruning is still effective on the bottom of the pot. you pretty much have to set smart pots on a milk crate or something to get air to the bottom or the roots will just grow through the fabric and circle anyways making the only benefit a little more air in your soil. which is good but it is impossible for roots to circle in an air pot. i tested the air pots against my smart pots with identical clones in the same organic soil and the same room and the air pot plant beat the smart pot plant in every way yield, health and vigor, stalk size, leaf size, and their way easier to clean and reuse,




[/FONT]


Hmmmm makes sense. Maybe I'll cop these instead


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 5, 2012)

ha jkahn. someone's a lil paranoid. lol.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 5, 2012)

Air pruning pots work.
Totaly stoped root circling for me.

The great grower Hobbes did tests an got 25% more yield with his airpots.
I cant recomend em enuff.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 5, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Air pruning pots work.
> Totaly stoped root circling for me.
> 
> The great grower Hobbes did tests an got 25% more yield with his airpots.
> I cant recomend em enuff.


All depends on what you are using now.

I run a side by side experiment with airpots years ago. 
Clones of same size taken form the same mother.
Some in normal pots with a coco and perlite mix.
Some in airpots with a coco and perlite mix.

I saw no improvement in size, resin production, or final weight.

People that have reported a difference seem to be soil growers. So it occurs to me that if you use perlite, or something similar for aeration, than you don't need airpots.

Also, using airpots can get a bit messy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> ha jkahn. someone's a lil paranoid. lol.


Yah....I totally am.....LOL
But you have to like it too look at it, then everyone i know will see that i liked a marijuana seedbank...
Plus i haven't signed on in like a year and i hate ppl who i dont know but who think they know me tryin to talk to me...LoL



Hay Karma you talkin bout these things...
I always thought they lookd cool....
I dont think i would usem though like 7-10bux each i didnt chek the size... ills stick to growbags....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah that's what I'm talking about. I gotta see how much they cost at my store. They are super pricey though. I think I'm gonna do a test. See if the dollars make sense


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 5, 2012)

I DIY mine.
Small ones r styrofoam cups with holes poked in em
Medium -2.5 gal buckets with tons of one inch holes drilled in em.
Then old Fiberglas window or garden screen is used to hold in the dirt.
Big - laundry basket with screen inside it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I DIY mine.
> Small ones r styrofoam cups with holes poked in em
> Medium -2.5 gal buckets with tons of one inch holes drilled in em.
> Then old Fiberglas window or garden screen is used to hold in the dirt.
> Big - laundry basket with screen inside it.


LoL...
I was just thinking about ways to just do it myself.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

I was just looking at bodhis picture of a11g on the tude. It is identical to my large yield grape koolaid pineapple pheno. Except mine is bigger. I sent my girl a pic. She said it looked like it too. And I didn't tell her what the pic was.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was just looking at bodhis picture of a11g on the tude. It is identical to my large yield grape koolaid pineapple pheno. Except mine is bigger. I sent my girl a pic. She said it looked like it too. And I didn't tell her what the pic was.


Then Congrats to you sir....

And to all of us who copped them beans..


"well, ill see if can answer a few of your questions dr nick....

my brain is a little mushy tonight..... but here it gos......

rundown on the apollo family that i have tried....

c99 bg first gen clone: racy, stretchy, melony.... yields only if it has alot of light...

wallys pineapple c99 from seed: amazing pineapple smell, beautiful buds, but the high was lacking, seemed like the emphasis on selection was for pineapple aromas over c99 effect. 

a13 gorilla arm clone: another a13 clone floating around for some time, huge yeild, potent sativa dom, ok smell. cantalopey. high is kind of like the lemon thai.

a11g fet seeds: bushy and stretchy, pineapple cheetos, good yeild, beautiful nugs, more psychedelic than the genius clone. fet did a great job on these, out of all the apollo family beans i have run these have been my favorite.

a11 f2 gypsies seeds: low yeild, very frosty but delicate plant, strong clear high..

genius clone: very lanky, nice clear happy mind buzz with a touch of body, melon, mango, tropical flowers.... most people think she is a pain in the ass to grow and keep... likes organics... joy to smoke....

genius is unique and special and has a great effect, awsome look and flavor.... just is a little difficult for some people to grow... fets a11g is a bigger yeilder, looks like a bushy genius, not as clear of a high but more trippy, but its a pruning nightmare.... a13 is awsome just needs a little help in the smell and flavor dept. c99 is cool, but id rather smoke a haze hybrid if i wanna a racy sat high.

i have the a13 gorilla arm, the bg c99, fets a11g male and female, just lost the genius recently believing a friend had a healthy mom of it, i flowered my mom not knowing that was the last time, still have some nugs left. ive been working on getting her back, but she seems to be very rare these days. i had some fun things in store for her, but ill just put those on the back burner and put out the call....

more a11g f3's are done and hanging, along with some a13ga x a11g."

Cuz they aint no more....LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

Jkahn is that from bodhi?

Cuz I spoke with him this week he has more. But if this quote is true they will all for a while at least


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 5, 2012)

step one... grow dank (dbl white , week 6 of 9)







step two... get nugz (chocolate mind melt, e$kobar)







step three... grind fat nugz into smokables (e$ko)







smoke jayski (to the head)







reload & repeat


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 5, 2012)

bob marley's bday is today.

little musik

[youtube]ysjUvjY1nUQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn is that from bodhi?
> 
> Cuz I spoke with him this week he has more. But if this quote is true they will all for a while at least


Yah... Its from August 2011
The Thread....
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201357399-apollo-11-genius-apollo-13-s-bodhi.html

He said more a11gf F3's are done and Hangin so he prob has some in storage...
But he cant make any more, atleast not any A-11 GF F3's....
He can release the a-11 again just from a diff. cut....



LoL... J's are like a fingerprint... They all unique....
That nug looks like a submarine or somethin...Lol
Down periscope, submerge 420 leagues dank..... Go Go Go
Im so high right now...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha I'm so high I didn't even see that about the a11g hanging I just saw the a13Xa11g part


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 5, 2012)

[youtube]vijYWuKF_Ug[/youtube]


----------



## JCashman (Feb 5, 2012)

if anyone cares, next gen's grape god and romulan in stock at the tude


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 5, 2012)

JCashman said:


> if anyone cares, next gen's grape god and romulan in stock at the tude


Nice!! 


GS OG is already out of stock. Damn...


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Nice!!
> 
> 
> GS OG is already out of stock. Damn...


Indeed thats the way it goes im glad i got mine!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 6, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Indeed thats the way it goes im glad i got mine!!


almost in the same boat now they just need to make it here.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2012)

Got word from mr c at cz on my order and all is good!  plus a little bit of info! There verywell could be a monday drop
Of some goodies


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 6, 2012)

order form attitude at the door this morning  

added into the vault 
Jackpot royal 
SinCity kush
snozzberry

waiting on Grape stomper OG's to arrive now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice sketchy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice sketchy


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

is there a code for sannies? was going to make my order and seen the code box


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> is there a code for sannies? was going to make my order and seen the code box


Try the code "bubbleheads" it might get you 15% off....
Doesnt work anymore....
There are no codes.. Its cheap enough anyway man...LoL


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

ya it is cheap i have 112$ on my card so was hoping to save a few bucks but 3 awesome strains for 107$ is still a good deal


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> ya it is cheap i have 112$ on my card so was hoping to save a few bucks but 3 awesome strains for 107$ is still a good deal


Make sure to pick which freebee you want... if you want one in particular...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 6, 2012)

i see HD has space dawg on their coming soon list...i bet it drops there before attitude.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Make sure to pick which freebee you want... if you want one in particular...


i asked what the best freebie was but no one answered. so what would you recommend?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> i asked what the best freebie was but no one answered. so what would you recommend?


Fems or regular??? LoL, theres only one fem freebee now.....



cmt1984 said:


> i see HD has space dawg on their coming soon list...i bet it drops there before attitude.


You could even send in the money now to guarantee it.....


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

regular trying to stay away from fems


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You could even send in the money now to guarantee it.....


was gonna email em and ask if they did pre-orders like that. have you done that before with them?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> regular trying to stay away from fems


TBH alot of the freebees are probably really good.... Better than most breeders on attitude..
My vote would be for...
Amnesia Haze x Chocolate Rain
or
Killing Fields F2 x Ms. Universe #10
I could give more but i dont wanna clutter the choices, anybody else wanna weigh in???


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> was gonna email em and ask if they did pre-orders like that. have you done that before with them?


Nah never, but what are they gunna do....
Throw away your money??? Haha... first come first serve you know...
By the time your letter gets there, ittl prob be listed anyway...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> regular trying to stay away from fems


^^..Agree with this..^^


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

think ill go with the *Killing Fields F2 x Ms. Universe #10* thanks jkahndb0


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I'd go with the amnesia hazeXchocolate rain too


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Getting my death star cut tonight! Bout freakin time.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Getting my death star cut tonight! Bout freakin time.



I'm trying to get one so bad, But you cant trust any of these cuts from L.A anymore unless you know the person.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I'm trying to get one so bad, But you cant trust any of these cuts from L.A anymore unless you know the person.


Yeah this is the original cut. I'm close friends with the breeders.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah this is the original cut. I'm close friends with the breeders.




The jelly that is pouring out my donut is immense.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha. That's so funny. I've never ran it to finish before. Had a hiccup that caused me to lose it. I'm getting some nuggets kicked down too. They rave about its growth characteristics. I'm excited to see what it can do.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

No swag ur inbox is full


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 6, 2012)

Cleared


----------



## Dr Gruber (Feb 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well I'm growing his ecsd now and I'll be starting his ghost og which I also have in a few days to a week depending on when I get my beans so I can compare it to the Tahoe og which till this day was the most potent I smoked..
> 
> And to be honest I hear alot of mixed reviews on his sour d but mine got at least 2 more weeks so I'll see for myself.. I know one thing it looks to be a heavy yielder and a stinker.



How long are you taking them? The first time I grew Docs ECSD i took them 12 weeks....the second time I grew one I screwed up big time and had to take it down at 10 weeks. It wasnt nearly as good as the 12 week one so take em as long as you can.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

haha after the Payment surcharge: *$5.35* at sannies my total comes out to $112.26 and i have $112.65 on my card that tells me the money was destined for sannies


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> haha after the Payment surcharge: *$5.35* at sannies my total comes out to $112.26 and i have $112.65 on my card that tells me the money was destined for sannies



I hope your pleased with your order, I definantly was satisfied with mine. All but 2 seeds germed outta the 12 I popped and I told sannie and got a free 5 pack replacement. 

Wil def order again whenever I want to.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn that's so close!lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 6, 2012)

Definately always go with the amnesia crosses from sannies. Cuz if its amnesia x its an esko job and u can bet it'll be dank.


----------



## VapedGhost (Feb 6, 2012)

Just odered from the tude. Got 3 dinafem blue widow + 3 critical freebies and mini poster  1 ch9 humboldt 1 kiwiseeds kiwiskunk 1 wos strawberry blue 1 wos la diva plus the 3 emerald triangle freebies.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

guess i cant "Transaction declined by credit card company" not sure whats going on it worked on the Tude and there is enough money on it


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 6, 2012)

You have to call your 1800 on the back of your card you account has been flagged


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> How long are you taking them? The first time I grew Docs ECSD i took them 12 weeks....the second time I grew one I screwed up big time and had to take it down at 10 weeks. It wasnt nearly as good as the 12 week one so take em as long as you can.


Right now it's at 9 weeks I figure 10-11 weeks should be good and by the looks of it I think it will be done by then


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

i call the number on the back and get nothing no ring just blank lol. i sent an email to support hope that works

edit: just talked to support sannies says *Total cost:*$112.26 but they are trying to charge me a little over 114$ so there is not enough money on my card seems like sannie needs to fix the site to reflect the true amount that is being charged



TheLastWood said:


> You have to call your 1800 on the back of your card you account has been flagged


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> i call the number on the back and get nothing no ring just blank lol. i sent an email to support hope that works
> 
> edit: just talked to support sannies says *Total cost:*$112.26 but they are trying to charge me a little over 114$ so there is not enough money on my card seems like sannie needs to fix the site to reflect the true amount that is being charged


It could be the usd to euro conversion calculator...
Some places charge 3% fee for out of country charges....
Theres a whole mess of reasons...(not really i just felt like sayin it...LoL)


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 6, 2012)

ya probably the calculator


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Right now it's at 9 weeks I figure 10-11 weeks should be good and by the looks of it I think it will be done by then


I take my sour d(clone only) at 11 weeks. But everyone has diff preferences. Plus of course pheno selection and environment will play a huge role


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I take my sour d(clone only) at 11 weeks. But everyone has diff preferences. Plus of course pheno selection and environment will play a huge role


Well then I guess another 2 weeks won't hurt.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 6, 2012)

If you guys had to pick a breeder that has the perfect examples of sour diesel and bubba kush who would you pick? I hear now a days the pre98 is a shot in the dark now compared to the original release..but, that is complete hear say. P.s I have yet to even taste bubba or sour D before :'( really like to remedy this..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> If you guys had to pick a breeder that has the perfect examples of sour diesel and bubba kush who would you pick? I hear now a days the pre98 is a shot in the dark now compared to the original release..but, that is complete hear say. P.s I have yet to even taste bubba or sour D before :'( really like to remedy this..


Well i went with Imoortal Flower..
Grabbed his Pre-98 BX and Headband BX (aka Daywrecker Diesel, Original Diesel, etc..[chem 91 x mss/nl and all that])...
(the outcross is Deep Bubba Kush (Pre-98 Bubba x Deep Purple)... in both)
Haven't tasted any yet... and only have the pre-98 beans in my possession.. Headband OTW....
But they look dank and have good reviews...
Good prices too....

*Sour Diesel is (Chem 91 x mss/nl) x DNL
But Reserva Privada has their Sour D listed as Chem 91 x MSS/NL
So i said fvck it....

I just double checked to make sure, and attitude actually has it listed wrong...
Chalk another screw up to attitude... Gd Dammit!!!
On DNA's website its listed correct as, (Chem 91 x mss/nl) x DNL
Whatever.... Chem 91 x mss/nl is good enuff for me...LoL













(*the above pics have no connection to either breeder and arent a representation of their seeds.....)


----------



## Airwave (Feb 6, 2012)

Time to take a break from buying. Need to save money for something. 
The last time I said that I lasted about 2 weeks, but this time I mean it!


Mr. Nice
36 x Black Widow - Mr Nice - Reg
18 x Critical Mass - Mr Nice - Reg
4 x Critical Haze - Mr Nice - Reg


Top Shelf Seeds
10 x Exodus 99 - Top Shelf Seeds - Reg


Cannaventure Seeds
10 x PurpleBerry BX - Cannaventure Seeds - Reg
5 x Mothers Mix - Cannaventure Seeds - Reg


Dank House Seeds
13 x Alien Fire - Dank House - Reg
13 x Strawberry Alien Kush - Dank House Seeds - Reg
7 x Fire O.G - Dank House - Reg
7 x Cheesey Sak - Dank House Seeds - Reg


Immortal Flower
13 x Headband BX - Immortal Flower - Reg
10 x Pre 98 Buuba Kush BX - Immortal Flower - Reg
10 x Jaffa Cake - Immortal Flower - Reg


TCVG SHIT
10 x Generic Weed - TCVG SHIT - Reg
10 x Home wrecker - TCVG SHIT -Reg
6 x 09 Shit Mix - TCVG SHIT - Reg
5 x Mix Pack - TCVG SHIT - Reg


JAWS
3x Chocolate Bannana Kush - Jaws Gear - Reg


Sure Fire Seeds 
5 x Firestarter - Sure Fire Seeds - Fem


Sannies
10 x Jackberry F3 - Sannies - Reg
10 x Chocolate Rain - Sannies - Reg
10 x Kolossus - Sannies - Reg
10 x Selene - Sannies - Reg
5 x Jackberry x K.O. Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Killing Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Free Kush - Sannies - Reg
5 x Amnesia x Chocolate Rain - Sannies - Reg

Bohdi Seeds
11 x You Want This (mix) - Gooeybreeder - Reg
10 x Little Blessings 2 - Gooeybreeder - Reg

Cannaseur Seeds
21 x Pablo Cheese F2 - Cannaseur Seeds - Reg


Sensi Seeds
10 x Skunk #1 - Sensi Seeds - Fem


EVA Female Seeds
1 x Veneno - EVA Female Seeds - Fem


TGA Subcool Seeds 
10 x Cheese Quake - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
5 x Plush berry - TGA Subcool - Seeds - Reg
2 x Chernobyl - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg
2 x Dairy Queen - TGA Subcool Seeds - Reg


The Cali Connection
12 x Mix pack - The Cali Connection - Reg
6 x Tahoe OG Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem
6 x Pre-98 Bubba Kush - The Cali Connection - Fem


Breeders Boutique 
10 x Deep Psychosis f3 - Breeders Boutique - Reg 
2 x Casey Jones - Breeders Boutique - Fem


Afro pips 
10 x Senegel Haze - Afro pips - Reg


Dinafem
7 x Shark Attack - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical + - Dinafem - Fem *
1 x Diesel - Dinafem - Fem *
1 x Critical Jack - Dinafem - Fem *
1 x Cheese - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Power Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x California Hash - Dinafem - Fem
1 x OG Kush - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Moby Dick - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Critical + Automatic - Dinafem - Fem
1 x Fruit Automatic - Dinafem - Fem


Greenhouse Seeds 
5 x Super Lemon Haze - Greenhouse Seeds - Fem


G13 Labs 
5 x Pineapple Express - G13 Labs - Fem
2 x Super Skunk - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour Candy - G13 Labs - Fem
1 x Sour AK - G13 labs - Fem
1 x Blueberry Gum - G13 Labs - Fem


Seedsman
5 x Big Bud - Seedsman - Reg
5 x OG#18 X Skunk#1 - Seedsman - Reg


Barneys Farm 
5 x Tangerine Dream - Barneys Farm - Fem


T.H Seeds
5 x Bubblegum - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x DarkStar - T.H.Seeds - Reg
4 x Heavy Duty Fruity - T.H.Seeds - Reg
2 x Kushage - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x Burmese Kush - T.H.Seeds - Fem
2 x S.A.G.E - T.H.Seeds - Fem
1 x MK Ultra - T.H.Seeds - Fem


Emerald Triangle
1 x Bubba 76 - Emerald Triangle - Fem


Delicious Seeds
1 x Fruity Chronic Juice - Delicious Seeds - Fem


World Of Seeds
1 x Northern Lights x Big Bud - World Of Seeds - Fem


Spliff Seeds
2 x Purple Power - Spliff Seeds - Reg
2 x Haze#1 - Spliff Seeds - Reg
1 x Jack F1 - Spliff Seeds - Fem


Reserva Privada 
2 x Purple Wreck - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Cole Train - Reserva Privada - Fem
1 x Kandy Kush - Reserva Privada - ?


DNA
2 x Sour Cream - DNA - Fem
1 x Sour Kush - DNA - Fem
1 x Sleestack - DNA - ?



Dutch Passion 
1 x Blueberry - Dutch Passion - Fem *
1 x Mekong High - Dutch Passion - Fem*


Homegrown Fantaseeds
2 x Cheese - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Armageddon - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem
1 x Northern Lights - Homegrown Fantaseeds - Fem


Magus Genetics 
1 x Motivation - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Wappa - Magus Genetics - Fem
1 x Warlock - Magus Genetics - Fem


Royal Queen Seeds 
1 x Auto Northern Light - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Special Queen - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Blue Mistic - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem
1 x Ice - Royal Queen Seeds - Fem


KC Brains 
1 x Crystal Paradise - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Haze - KC Brains - Reg
1 x Brazil x KC - KC Brains - Reg


La Blanca
1 x Kannabia - La Blanca - ?


Paradise
1 x Sensi Star - Paradise - Fem


Nirvana
20 x Pure Power Plant - Nirvana - Reg


Miscellaneous
12 x Exodus x Dream Time - ttt - Reg
10 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg
5 x Indiana Bubblegum - Reg
3 x SSH x C99 - Fem
3 x Larry O.G - Fem
3 x Sour Kush x Cheese#1 - Reg
3 x Malawi Gold - Reg

Waiting for Trainwreck (Seurbidz) and Shish99 (CZ) to arrive in the mail.

Also, I don't want that Senegel Haze or that Pablo Cheese F2....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Time to take a break from buying. Need to save money for something.
> The last time I said that I lasted about 2 weeks, but this time I mean it!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEEEETTT SCCCOORERREEE!!!!!!!


And i feel like a dick corecting ppl.. but
TCVG doesn't have a mix pack, its just the '09 shit mix....
And Bodhi didn't make the YouWantThis Seeds, GooeyBreeder did..

10 x Sour D x O.G. Kush x Malawi Gold x Cheeseysmurf - Reg
is called, DukeBerry if you want a name for it.. it was bred by stencil...


Package arrived from the Tude today...
First on with no guarantee of any kind....
Just one pack...LoL
Secret Recipe....
Freebee - Do you really care?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Jkahn that pic of sour d is gonna cause me to blaze sour d when I get home! Looks just like my girl. That plant is so recognizable


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn that pic of sour d is gonna cause me to blaze sour d when I get home! Looks just like my girl. That plant is so recognizable


LoL.....
Then you sir, have the "Real" Cut...






Believe it or not, that humongous hybrid that just pisses me off everytime i have to read it...
Looks pretty good in the pics.. If you go to the Freebie thread....
Here*^**^*^


I wish i had some Sour D..LoL
Down to my last, id say Almost Ounce.... and i smoked all the good stuff first...hahahaha
I might actually Have to buy somethin...


----------



## Airwave (Feb 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> SWEEEEETTT SCCCOORERREEE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And i feel like a dick corecting ppl.. but
> ...


What I received was called Mix Pack. 

What about Little Blessings? Were they Gooeybreeder or Bohdi?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2012)

soon . . . soon!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Feb 6, 2012)

Scored myself a five pack each of Next Generation Romulan & Grapegod from El 'Tudo today...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What I received was called Mix Pack.
> 
> What about Little Blessings? Were they Gooeybreeder or Bohdi?


Little Blessing #2 is form Bodhi...
Its Breeder Steves Sweet Skunk x TOK, Sweet Skunk x Sunshine Daydream.....

and the '09 shit mix is the only mix pack TCVG has right now....
(in a week or a few who knows with him, hell be comin out with a new mix pack of '78 skunk, ('78 skunk x GG(Kong))


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Scored myself a five pack each of Next Generation Romulan & Grapegod from El 'Tudo today...


Think you will like the GrapeGod a LOT more! Was disappointed with the Rom and it hermied on me. That A-11g is some kick ass smoke! Still have not trimmed the grape pheno but am looking forward to it. Plushberry is pretty damn good as well, not as dense as A-11 but smell and taste are ridiculous. Will be doing my Leia OG, Madness, and Rocky Mountain High along with some A-11, PB, and GrapeGod cuts next round. After this all cuts from moms for me for awhile and I will collect seeds and toss a few in here and there.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 6, 2012)

Dude my roms are so fuckin frosty. Lookin great. I was just thinkin about pickin up another pack.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Dude my roms are so fuckin frosty. Lookin great. I was just thinkin about pickin up another pack.


They were frosty as hell, just was not happy with the smell and taste. I am used to the Rom clones that come out of Cali, unfortunately have not been able to find one in awhile. Even thought the Grapefruit Romulan was better than the Romulan but I even got rid of that one for the GrapeGod.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL.....
> Then you sir, have the "Real" Cut...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir my sour d is the "real" cut. As real as it gets. I'm getting low too! And I won't be running it this round either! 

Those dukeberry do look good. Hmmm I have a few of those. It looks a little stretchy for me right now. But thanks for the link I hadn't seen those.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Think you will like the GrapeGod a LOT more! Was disappointed with the Rom and it hermied on me. That A-11g is some kick ass smoke! Still have not trimmed the grape pheno but am looking forward to it. Plushberry is pretty damn good as well, not as dense as A-11 but smell and taste are ridiculous. Will be doing my Leia OG, Madness, and Rocky Mountain High along with some A-11, PB, and GrapeGod cuts next round. After this all cuts from moms for me for awhile and I will collect seeds and toss a few in here and there.


Did your grape pheno get bigger? How long did u take em? I love the smoke too. I'm taking my grape pheno and c99 Dom phenos down next week I think. Def keepin the a11 around for a while. I love how uplifting it is.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Droppin tonight...
If you dont know where.... Then you ain wearin a Members Only Jacket....






Sun Maiden 
Burgundy (Last 4 packs available!!)
Pepe le Chem
Pepe le Dank
LA Haze
Flight 813
Lemon Stomper
Colombian Black & Gold
Flying Hammer
"Good Ideas" aka Mix Packs
Grape Stomper OG (exclusive to the 'Tude....LoL)

If you dont Know,
Now you Know.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 6, 2012)

I had 1 herm bad too but out of the other 3 females there's 2 potential keepers, pending smoke session. Neither pheno are "yielders" but man they are frosty and smell great..........I have grapegod too. will run it someday


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweet any one Know what this Pheno might be its a Cali Connection Mixed Pack
 Its the plant on the Right the one.. on the left is Alien DoubleDawg 2nd pheno!


----------



## matatan (Feb 6, 2012)

SEED COLLECTORS! i need some assistance, im looking for a diesel and i dont want to pay $215 for somas nycd, im sure it HAS to be THE NY diesel costing that much but u think thats ridiculous, 10 regular seeds for $215, fuck u very much. they are PLENTY of other good or even better diesels. so, i ask u seed collectors!!!!
iv been looking at sannies blue diesel, next gen grapefruit diesel and gage green morning flight ((ecsd x mango haze) x g13 skunk), anyone have any opinions on these ladies? or a better suggestion?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey matalan check out soma seeds on seed boutique. U won't feel like ur booty is all sore. Not sure if it's in stock ATM

https://www.seedboutique.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=42. It's sold out atm


I like the sound of seedisms diesel. It's a fem but well as long as you aren't breeding it

Just grew out super sour skunk from hortilab. It's still hanging to dry so I haven't puffed it yet. But it yielded great. Smells great. I give it the thumbs up so far.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

U should just know that Soma's NYCD, isnt Fuelly at all, its Fruity... 

This is an excerpt from a thread on DinaFem's Diesel...
Its made from Soma's NYCD...
"This is bred from the original Soma NYCD so it will share a LOT of the characteristics of the original diesel. I got some other interesting information on this strain while is was doing some research in to THC/CBD content ratios. It turns out that this particular strain has a 1:1 ratio of THC/CBD at about 8%. This was the only strain that I could find on my travels that could make that claim. I am not a huge fan of it personally as I much prefer pure Sativas, but when i had an operation on my knee I needed some real sleep inducing meds and this did the trick real well.
If you need more info on it you can get quite a bit from the dinafem website, but having never grown it myself i cant help on grow tips. "

Also you can get soma's NYCD from sannieshop for $30-... F3's i think...
Soma's NYCDisel is a Bagseed crossed with Mr. Nice Afghan / Hawaiian

Yah Seedisms Diesel, Sour D x Somas NYCD..
Does sound like its would be pretty good.....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 6, 2012)

I've never been impressed with nysd or ecsd?
But who knows if it was the real McCoy.
I got 4 supposedly real nycd I got to try someday.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Sour d is the truth


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sour d is the truth


you got that right.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anybody tried Paradise seeds - Acid its their Diesel...
And how about, TH Seeds - Sage N' Sour... It was The best shit on the Weed Wars show...

Also Vulkania (dont know shit about them) - makes fems (of an unknown generation) of the soma NYCD..... its just called v2.0...LoL


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Has anybody tried Paradise seeds - Acid its their Diesel...
> And how about, TH Seeds - Sage N' Sour... It was The best shit on the Weed Wars show...
> 
> Also Vulkania (dont know shit about them) - makes fems (of an unknown generation) of the soma NYCD..... its just called v2.0...LoL


i wanna try that sage n sour bad,but evertime i go to buy it,i back out.
for some reason,i just cant give th seeds a try......yet.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

I know what you mean, and i dont know why....LoL Didnt someone here run the s.a.g.e. and get good results... Karma i just noticed what u wrote about hortilab... Im excited.. Ive been wantin to grab stuff from hortilab for awhile but nobody runs em...LoL Ill be waitin for ur smoke report...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah they are real tight. Huge yield. And when I smoked the beans they had a piney fuel smell. My house smelled great after smoking dem beans. U guys woulda loved it.

Im with u guys on the sage and sour. Been wanting to buy em. But something keeps stopping me.
My dude is homies with adam too. I could prob get em for free. But I usually don't want free shit cause they I feel obligated to run em right away


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 6, 2012)

I have one seedism diesel running right now. It's only a a seedling so it will be a couple of months


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I have one seedism diesel running right now. It's only a a seedling so it will be a couple of months


Sweet, another reason to watch ur thread...

The White S2...


I forgot which one...LoL
Proabably... El Alqumista..


(i just figured out how to take close pics and not have them be blurry.. so i took a bunch...LoL)


----------



## matatan (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice! Thanks fellas! I will start a YouTube n google intense searchon seedism diesel, that looks promising (nycd x sour d). Also dinafem diesel. 

Just picked up a 10 pack of ace of spades w febuarys promo and chocolate rain from sannies. $28 bucks for a 10pack. Love sannies lol. Oh n u did see those nycd f3s, but my understanding is that f3s are reeeeeally unstable.


----------



## matatan (Feb 6, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I have one seedism diesel running right now. It's only a a seedling so it will be a couple of months


Link me pls!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

matatan said:


> Nice! Thanks fellas! I will start a YouTube n google intense searchon seedism diesel, that looks promising (nycd x sour d). Also dinafem diesel.
> 
> Just picked up a 10 pack of ace of spades w febuarys promo and chocolate rain from sannies. $28 bucks for a 10pack. Love sannies lol. Oh n u did see those nycd f3s, but my understanding is that f3s are reeeeeally unstable.


F2's will be "unstable"..
But F3, in that case will be more stable...
Because you made selections from the F2's and then purposefully bred them together to make the F3's..
Other ppl in here are on that breeding tip and can enlighten you further...
Ehem,.... Dizzle.. Ehem..


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 6, 2012)

I hate that word. "Stable" I guess it depends how you look at it. From a "healthy plant" perspective, is a range of phenotypes unhealthy? Hell no. IMO stable stable, shold be used to describe a plants "sexuality". Will it herm or not. ...............I would go with seedism diesel too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I hate that word. "Stable" I guess it depends how you look at it. From a "healthy plant" perspective, is a range of phenotypes unhealthy? Hell no. IMO stable stable, shold be used to describe a plants "sexuality". Will it herm or not. ...............I would go with seedism diesel too.


Thats why i put it in quotes....LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha,I saw that jkhan, wasn't directin that at u either. It just bugs me when ppl say "that's a shitty breeder cuz there are a lot of phenotypes". I love diversity. If you want a garden full of the same plant, that's what cloning is for. If I get 5 females I want 5 phenos to choose MY favorite


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Haha,I saw that jkhan, wasn't directin that at u either. It just bugs me when ppl say "that's a shitty breeder cuz there are a lot of phenotypes". I love diversity. If you want a garden full of the same plant, that's what cloning is for. If I get 5 females I want 5 phenos to choose MY favorite


Preach on preacher


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Haha,I saw that jkhan, wasn't directin that at u either. It just bugs me when ppl say "that's a shitty breeder cuz there are a lot of phenotypes". I love diversity. If you want a garden full of the same plant, that's what cloning is for. If I get 5 females I want 5 phenos to choose MY favorite



Thelastwood... More like thelastword bitches! AMEN


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 6, 2012)

The deathstar is once again mine. Got two unrooted cuts. Taken as the plant was harvested. Lol. So now I just gotta get em to root. And then get em to re veg. And we cool. Shit smells incredible. Not quite as good as the straight up sour d IMO. But incredible none the less


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Time to take a break from buying. Need to save money for something.
> The last time I said that I lasted about 2 weeks, but this time I mean it!
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT!!!

I have been waiting for purpleberry BX to come in stock.. anyone one know of a place that has these in stock? or is it a S.O.L situation...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> I have been waiting for purpleberry BX to come in stock.. anyone one know of a place that has these in stock? or is it a S.O.L situation...


Sensible Seeds....


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

SOL. CV is planning a drop in march. purple berry deisel, or JBJ should be fantastic. and more potent then the purple berry bx.
those are instock at attitude.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> SOL. CV is planning a drop in march. purple berry deisel, or JBJ should be fantastic. and more potent then the purple berry bx.
> those are instock at attitude.


Actually there in-stock at:
http://www.sensibleseeds.com/CannaVenture-Purple-Berry-BX.html

Its just expensive...LoL


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

they restocked finally. 100euro. lol. rape!!!!!!!

ohohoh. they give you a reach around with every purchase. Its in the fine print.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> they restocked finally. 100euro. lol. rape!!!!!!!
> 
> ohohoh. they give you a reach around with every purchase. Its in the fine print.


I had to do a double take when i saw that too....
I was like what.... 
they coated in Gold...
I bought a pack 2 weeks ago for $80-...LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I had to do a double take when i saw that too....
> I was like what....
> they coated in Gold...
> I bought a pack 2 weeks ago for $80-...LoL


ouch! Yea, didn't know how legit these guys were.. only ever ordered form Attitude before. but, damn 100 euro's might be a bit to much......... I have his JBJ and PBD

wanted the PBBX for breeding..(coloring)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I had to do a double take when i saw that too....
> I was like what....
> they coated in Gold...
> I bought a pack 2 weeks ago for $80-...LoL


Now that's crazy for that price.. I hope that's just that site.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

it is only that site yes. Mark up on all CV gear. I been watching them for a while.

SktchyGrower: sensible seeds is legit. sometimes have good promos and also various random strains at lower prices then anywhere. its a good place to check out.

after reading CV threads, i decided against puprle berry bx. its almost like he doesnt like the strain, but makes it cause people want purple.

I love cannabis farmers markets. they kick ass!!!

Edit: LA Haze, or Chem Alien Kush? i cant decide.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

Both lol. But la haze if you want the mix of sativa and indica or chem alien kush for the straight indi


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 7, 2012)

Next gen just stocked grapegod and others at the tude, get em while there hot.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> it is only that site yes. Mark up on all CV gear. I been watching them for a while.
> 
> SktchyGrower: sensible seeds is legit. sometimes have good promos and also various random strains at lower prices then anywhere. its a good place to check out.
> 
> ...


Yah he actually says stuff like,

People thinkin about buyin Purple Berry BX, should just cop Jazz Berry Jam instead..
Its better all around in my opinion...
Or some shit like that...LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah he actually says stuff like,
> 
> People thinkin about buyin Purple Berry BX, should just cop Jazz Berry Jam instead..
> Its better all around in my opinion...
> Or some shit like that...LoL


I'm one of the people that want purple flowers... Lol I have no good reasoning as to why other then they are pretty to look at. I suck... HHaaha


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 7, 2012)

Page 666 of this thread..

Woooooot!


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah he actually says stuff like,
> 
> People thinkin about buyin Purple Berry BX, should just cop Jazz Berry Jam instead..
> Its better all around in my opinion...
> Or some shit like that...LoL


yes if you like purple berry get jazz berry instead i just popped some the other day


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Laxfiz my vote goes for LA Haze. Been eying that one for a while


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Laxfiz my vote goes for LA Haze. Been eying that one for a while


That's prolly what I'd choose to. I'm gonna skip the GGG drop since I copped those Bodhi beans. IMO Bodhi's gear just made more sense to purchase. It's proven hella dank and I have no experience running anything GG. I think I'm really going to enjoy the Cali Yo since I really liked Agent Orange in the past. I'm assuming Bodhi's cross is going to be a little more potent and less candy like. That Yo Mamma looks crazy.


----------



## newbongwater (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'm one of the people that want purple flowers... Lol I have no good reasoning as to why other then they are pretty to look at. I suck... HHaaha


try cannabigens peyote purple...very potent..its an s1 of an katsu bubba purple pheno..i usually hate purp plants but this 1 i will not ever lose..found the most beautiful silver blue female, incredible taste and potentcy...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

i love purple plants


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i love purple plants


I've never really liked the taste of most purples. I'm referring to Purple Purples like Double Purple Doja. Dojaberry had an Earthy Robitussin grape aftertaste that wasn't for me. I am running this Double Purple Doja x Black Rose (boognish rising) that has a smell similar to the Dojaberry I had in the past. I do like the way a purple bud with thick orange hairs looks tho. It is great bag appeal and since I grow for a few others that is a priority to me. I only got one gal outta the few I popped but she is def a Purple Purple. Short compact plant without much stretch with big fat leaves. It's oozing purple resin and I think I'm gonna keep a cut in the stable because even tho it's not something I might find amazing, I am willing to bet my friends love it.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. I had some issues and left the game for a few months. In that time my skeed stash had to be put up with a very very good friend. Bad part is I see him about once every 2 years so no seeds for a while outta my stash.

SO I am starting a seed collection # 2 lol.
Who should I stay away from when ordering? Has much changed? Is it the same ol' players in the seed selling business? Does sow amazing still ship to the states?

Thanks!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Alien genetics droppin are goin to be priced at:

"BINs
200 Astrodawg - Alien Dawg F1 <lemon/fuel cut> x Tahoe Alien
200 The Kraken - Secret proprietary Kush x Tahoe Alien
200 Optimus Prime - HUGE Cantaloupe Afghani x Tahoe Alien
400 Seven Ghosts - (Tahoe OG x SoCal Master x Pre98 Bubba x Alien Kush F1)
400 Alien Grapevine - (Blueberry Underdog x Tahoe Alien)
1000 Fruity Pebble OG - (Green Ribbon x GDP) x (Tahoe OG x Alien Kush F1)


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Alien genetics droppin are goin to be priced at:
> 
> "BINs
> 200 Astrodawg - Alien Dawg F1 <lemon/fuel cut> x Tahoe Alien
> ...


BINs? heard that before, never knew what you guys were talkin about...

where they droppin?...although at those prices, i won't be buyin any...unless they are packs of 100 seeds...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

$1000 fruity pebble OG... Whaaaa!?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> BINs? heard that before, never knew what you guys were talkin about...
> 
> where they droppin?...although at those prices, i won't be buyin any...unless they are packs of 100 seeds...


Droppin on CannaC...

"Surprise BINs from the vault are coming soon...

15 per pack.


*&#8226; Astrodawg* (Alien Dawg F1 <lemon/fuel cut> x Tahoe Alien)
*&#8226; The Kraken* (Secret proprietary Kush x Tahoe Alien)
*&#8226; Optimus Prime* (HUGE Cantaloupe Afghani x Tahoe Alien)
*&#8226; Seven Ghosts* (Tahoe OG x SoCal Master x Pre98 Bubba x Alien Kush F1) 
*&#8226; Alien Grapevine* (Blueberry Underdog x Tahoe Alien)
*&#8226; Fruity Pebble OG* (Green Ribbon x GDP) x (Tahoe OG x Alien Kush F1)


All of these are very limited quantities of vault gear that will most likely never be bred again...I made these crosses for my own personal medical cannabis needs. The Fruity Pebble OG will be in the upcoming BINs as well, but then will disappear for a while...might be seen somewhere down the pipe but that is a LONG way off. Many, many, many new projects ahead of her...

No need to camp...These will be listed around 6pm pacific time on the proper day. I will announce the BINs 48-72 hours prior to their launch so everyone can be ready. There will be nothing cryptic about it. BIN time and start will be announced to keep things fair for everyone.

Just a heads up, get em quick...I don't expect these to last more than a minute or two.


Cheers all,
Alien"

Hes really hypin em...


LoL.. i guarantee they get sold out....

People are already sayin..
OMG, thats so cheap, i would gladly pay 10 tomes that for those genetics...etc..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

BINS= buy it now. On an auction site.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

And theres like 25 packs of each...

So he stands to make...

$60,000-
And if 50% goes to CannaC.
Then he gets $30,000-
All for 2,250 Seeds....

TGA Subcool makes $10,629.00 from the same amount of seed....
GGG makes $7,971.75 from the same amount of seed....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

I love genetics don't get me wrong But,$1000 that's flipping 1/2 a house payment for Christ sakes..no matter how you slice it. Would have to look like crack rock with leafs growing on it for me


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

******************************************************************** 

HD has officially added SpaceDawg to their Pricing Section... 


*TGA *​*Space Dawg regular price $105 coming soon*​*10 *​* 75**​* 75* (usd)*​*57* 
*​
 









SketchyGrower said:


> I love genetics don't get me wrong But,$1000 that's flipping 1/2 a house payment for Christ sakes..no matter how you slice it. Would have to look like crack rock with leafs growing on it for me


 I know...LoL 
$100... No Problem.. 
All Day over here... But anything more than that is just Ludicrous... (lol...) 
Thiss'll happen before i buy Pack of Beans for over $200...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Going to meet up with a my TGA rep in the next week or so. Hope he can get these for me by then..(need me more plush berry now to).. I missed out on the time wreck :'( damned responsibilities


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks karmas.

sweet, i mailed my order for spacedawg yesterday. lol told you they'd drop there before attitude...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Going to meet up with a my TGA rep in the next week or so. Hope he can get these for me by then..(need me more plush berry now to).. I missed out on the time wreck :'( damned responsibilities


time wreck is at hemp depot too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Awww shit. Might just have to get these time wreck and spacedawgs


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Awww shit. Might just have to get these time wreck and spacedawgs


I am with you on that one.... Hmmmmm....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> time wreck is at hemp depot too.


That's AWESOME! Looks like it's settled first order "Not" from attitude about to happen  hemp depot


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

Hemp Depot won't have Timewreck for another 10 days or so. I didn't inquire about the SpaceDawgs because I have that in seed and clone form but I imagine they might arrive together.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> That's AWESOME! Looks like it's settled first order "Not" from attitude about to happen  hemp depot


Hemp depot is legit. But be prepared to wait a while to get your gear.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 7, 2012)

I know you guys are talking baller ass strains but...... Is emerald triangle a good breeder? Anyone recommend a strain?

Not a ton of info when I Google them. Thanks


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/493584-best-emerald-triangle-seeds-strain.html
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/419155-emerald-triangle-seeds.html

Never ran em...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

I personally have zero exp with emerald triangle. I've seen some pics of there bud that looks fire. But thats it.
Yep jkahn thats the ones I was talkin about


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Have some free beans from emerald.. Can't remember what ATM (stoner moment)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

A senior member at the Farm asked in a super nice way where he could find a test thread on some of the gear that was droppin of Aliens...
Guess what Happened......

Anyone?


Can anyone Guess???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

Alien is just a greedy guy fuck outta here!!!!!


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2012)

Props to Seed Depot, they are faster and cheaper than Attitude on my Rare dankness orders.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Eugenics genetics Og graze just droped at cz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Og graze just droped at cz


YEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOYYYYYY.....

Cannazon Jack freebee with every OG Graze pack....


Hopefully the GGG is comin too...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2012)

damn, so ill have to pick up a OG graze and Burgundy as well, someone fed ex me some more cash


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> YEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH BBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOYYYYYY.....
> 
> Cannazon Jack freebee with every OG Graze pack....
> 
> ...


Hell yah buddy


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the eugenics gear. I've been waiting on dem. I've got some OG Graze curing.

Does anyone know if anything(eugenics gear) else is dropping aside from OG graze


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sun Maiden Dropped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GGG on the Way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the eugenics gear. I've been waiting on dem. I've got some OG Graze curing.
> 
> Does anyone know if anything(eugenics gear) else is dropping aside from OG graze


Pretty sure a whole bunch O' Shit....

Maybe this....
"Wow, its been so long since I've updated, sorry about that. I've been busy, but that's good because that means dank jars for everyone is on the horizon.

Intensive Care = UBC Chemo(I made F4's from Cad/N.Am F3 stock, this is an F4 mom) x Taskenti(Canna Biogen) (Lemon Hashy flavor, and then the hammer falls, there will be no doubt that this is a 100% Indica, perfect table/cabinet plant, or anyone with height restrictions.) A little plant, but she carries a very big stick.

Cannazon Jack( a Cannazonian Exclusive cultivar) (more info/pics to add later on) 

Dead Lemon Chem (a very resinous & reeky Dead Chemdog(Chemdog IBL x Deadhead OG) select mother) x Taskenti (Canna Biogen) (more info/pics to add later on) 



(Just wrapped up the testing on a Haze, first smoke was too green, second smoke after a week jarred was OMFG, I'm finishing the run of Gen 1 main stem clones, to see full potential, not basing judgement on seed vigor), get ready for.....

"From Hell Haze" (Jack the Ripper x G75)(my JTR mom is fierce, lemony paranoia, extreme resin, amazing yield for 55 days, one of my favorite girls, the G75<C99 x C99/SSH> dad is one of my 2 males from my Grail recubed C99 line, this is the with hidden SSH traits, this boy doesn't show any SSH dominance, and I only found that after seeing his progeny (in Grail 88's) he added so much size to my predictable C99 line, super sizing the Grail) If you don't like tropical sativa racy, this isn't your cup o' tea. A 60 day Super Haze. 

Grail 88's (remaking since it there were special expressions from above G75 male)

Beauty Queen (Alien Empress(C99/Rom) x G75(C99 x C99/SSH) wait and see, it's gonna' be biblical)

(still working on Blackout Meds) Medical Miracle, UBC Chemo, Taskenti, Pre-98 Bubba(a cubed BK, selected for potency and color), Old School Jams, Afghan Kush, Hindu Kush, Intensive Care, Waziristan Landrace, Black Domina x Afghan Landrace (Western Kunduz). Crimea Blue.... there are more, but I'm baked, and can't recall at the moment. I'm tinkering with colors too, Sandstorm, Early Purple Kush, Matanuska Tundra, reselecting for Sunset Kush resurrection, and more."


what a Dick..LoL
Hes gunna post GS-OG last.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks man. Wow that from hell haze sounds fun! Hope more of his gear drops.


----------



## laxfiz (Feb 7, 2012)

yum yum LA Haze. got em!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

laxfiz said:


> yum yum LA Haze. got em!


He must be workin super fast the LA Haze description is for Pepe le chem...loL
And the Pepe le Chem is for Pepe Le Dank...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

He's got the wrong description up for the LA haze. I really want those.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

Excited bout the [A13 Gorilla Arm x A11]. Got me a pack on route. Wow those and Cali Yo. It's gonna be a good spring harvest.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Burg didnt last long lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Burg didnt last long lol


I didnt even see them...
You actually saw them get listed????


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yah lol for a split sec ugg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wonder what else is going to drop


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Excited bout the [A13 Gorilla Arm x A11]. Got me a pack on route. Wow those and Cali Yo. It's gonna be a good spring harvest.


Nice I have a Pack of those on the way too. If its anything like I expect it's gonna be epic. Everyone that smokes my a11g is in love with it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

No GS-OG's got dropped right....
That was crazy....LoL
The burgundy went so fast i didnt even see em....
<><><> SwooosH<><><>

My computer decided to run super slow right as everything was droppin....
I only want the GS-OG anyway....

And that A13xA11... sounds good too....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yah no og yet but dam only one pack of burg that cant be the hole drop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah no og yet but dam only one pack of burg that cant be the hole drop


There were only four packs sent in...
I bet three packs got PM sold...
Or who knows they couldve of got held back....(optimism...)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol super gay


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im about to drive home, it takes like an hour...

If i skipped the Tude just to Grab it on CZ...
And then i missed the GS-OG on CZ.. 
Im gunna be Crazy Pissed....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

I pm mr c about the og but the forum saying its already gone!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I pm mr c about the og but the forum saying its already gone!


He doesnt know what hes talkin about....
If The tude got 100 packs.. How many you think CZ is gettin.. 3, No..
Prob 50-100 also... Come on..
Lets not be stupid...

Starting my Perilous journey.... 5 min from now GS_OG will be posted thereby fvckin me over...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im just fing with yah jkahndb0


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey if your going to be away from a way to post I could post for you and you could just hit big C up later to retrive it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Grape stomper og is up at cz get that shit


----------



## JCashman (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> order form attitude at the door this morning
> added into the vault
> Jackpot royal
> SinCity kush
> ...


 Geez that was fast. what 8 days? 9? grats! 



karmas a bitch said:


> Getting my death star cut tonight! Bout freakin time.


 huzzah!



SketchyGrower said:


> If you guys had to pick a breeder that has the perfect examples of sour diesel and bubba kush who would you pick? I hear now a days the pre98 is a shot in the dark now compared to the original release..but, that is complete hear say. P.s I have yet to even taste bubba or sour D before :'( really like to remedy this..


 Sour D is hands down one of my top 3 favorites. id honestly smoke it even if it didn't get me high 



TheLastWood said:


> I hate that word. "Stable" I guess it depends how you look at it. From a "healthy plant" perspective, is a range of phenotypes unhealthy? Hell no. IMO stable stable, shold be used to describe a plants "sexuality". Will it herm or not.


i agree with you 100%. stable should be used to describe whether it herms.. if people want to say the plants are all similar (like F3s), they should use the term; "uniform"


----------



## BirdDawg (Feb 7, 2012)

just read in another forum that GGG is already testing a grape stomper bx.... stomper bx crossed with grape stomper... according to GGG.... a slight variance from the org. grape stomper.


----------



## Airwave (Feb 7, 2012)

Got my Trainwreck from Seurbidz today. It came with a 10 pack freebie.

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-pandora-39-s-box/prod_1184.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

BirdDawg said:


> just read in another forum that GGG is already testing a grape stomper bx.... stomper bx crossed with grape stomper... according to GGG.... a slight variance from the org. grape stomper.


Yep. Gud karma is testin it


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Geez that was fast. what 8 days? 9? grats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup plus take a look at the sin city KUSH& jackpot royal.... That is fucking weed crumbs!?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

...well they are cannabis seeds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> ...well they are cannabis seeds


Lmfao!.........


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> ...well they are cannabis seeds


Just found it funny... Out of all the orders I have done getting finish product with my beans is new..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have got some stuff like that lol even had a slite odor


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 7, 2012)

Wtf I never got my activation to seurbidz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey if your going to be away from a way to post I could post for you and you could just hit big C up later to retrive it?


Thx... Thats a great idea...LoL
I was out like The Flash tho... 

F2's though.....
(Pandora's Trapezoid...)




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> ...well they are cannabis seeds


LoL...

Ive got a bunch of packs with "remnants"...
It doesn't look like tree most of the time though.. You had green there.. 
It looks more like the pieces you got in the SCK... (The Seeds Outer layer or whatever)



TheLastWood said:


> Wtf I never got my activation to seurbidz


You gotta e-mail Pistils, its just like (LoL i remembered it wrong i just checked... just use the link below...)
or just go here, http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/sendmessage.php
Hell have u sorted out quicker than a 2quid Whore...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yep. Gud karma is testin it


Yep Gud is testing them and so is a member named six string and another member named dank smith and I'm waiting for some as we speak about it.. Should be heree anyday.. The other pack is still a surprise.. I'll let y'all know when tey arrive but I'm super stoked happy whatever you want to call it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

lol yeah dude, akg leaves lots of scraps in there....when they first dropped and i bought 3 packs and got a free pack with each one and after cleanin out those 6 packs i had enough for 3 decent hits out of my bowl lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 7, 2012)

Got activated! Thanks khan


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

Woot! Good deal Lastwood. Too bad there's not much of anything great being offered right now. But I bought alot of my past favorites from SeurBidz. 

Boognish Rising [black rose x double purple doja] is startin to really impress me. Not much internode space. Short compact plant with big fat leaves. I just transplanted her from a 1.5gallon to a 3 gallon hoping I'll yield a little more than I usually do in a 1.5g. The purple resin is flowing. I am near positive 4-5 weeks from now the whole shit will be a plum colored plant. Leaves and all. 

Transplanted my SpaceDawg too. She's starting to get Nitrogen def and I think it's lockout caused from cold temps and the fact that she drinks less than the others. So I figured a larger container with fresh ocean forest would help.

Jackpot Royale is pleasing me. My little bush's leaves fade to red. 

Bandana pisses me off but if the smoke is good this will be a love hate relationship as I took a cut.

My lone Agent Orange is Female. Debating on purchasing a small tent and cfl fixture. Throwing her and a Cali Yo male together and making some F1 Orange goodness. 

#$%@#$%$# All Eisbaers, Sputnik2 and Sin City Kush were male. WTF!

Space Princess (my 2 in flower) are rocking like they always will.
Next run should be like a bazillion fucking Space Princess/SpaceDawg. Fuck the World!
But that'd be no fun (or would yielding nearly 4 pounds of herb under 3 600w hps be fun afterall? hmmm)

A13 Gorilla Arm x A11 is gonna rock tho. Aeric 77 California Orange x Yo Mama will too. Crackin that shit on arrival.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn, were they 10 packs batmanSkunk? I want to crack these akg seeds so bad! Damn limits lol can I ask were this double purple dojo came from? Seen it in a few people's post now used in crosses..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah dude, akg leaves lots of scraps in there....when they first dropped and i bought 3 packs and got a free pack with each one and after cleanin out those 6 packs i had enough for 3 decent hits out of my bowl lol.


You're right. I just examined my ten packs of AKG and I swear I could scrape enough together to smoke a bowl. =P


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn, were they 10 packs batmanSkunk? I want to crack these akg seeds so bad! Damn limits lol can I ask were this double purple dojo came from? Seen it in a few people's post now used in crosses..


No Sketchy just a few of each. I still have more. 

&

Double Purple Doja

"Perhaps the holy grail of all purples, according to most purple connoisseurs this is the strain to use when breeding for purples. Created several years back, originally by TGA, the breeders Outlaw and Matthew Riot have 
brought this strain back to popularity in recent years. It incoporates TGA's beautiful "pinky" cut of Sputnik #1 and Nebu's Black Russian, which is the Cherry AK47 crossed to the original clone only Blackberry found by Somablazee in a bag of purple bud. Double Purple Doja usualy has a slight scent of blackberries covered in musk and has the capability to pull yields in excess of 9 lbs + depending on the medium used as well as if you'r growing indoor or outdoor. There's been much speculation on where Blackberry gets its purple colouration from as it was from a bagaseed, however in the more recent years it's been generally accepted that it came from a pack of purple pakistani bud as there are many phenos of the purple pakistani chitrali that have that blackberry currant taste and smell. All in all this strain has brought forth some of the world's most beautiful strains in existence, but in more recent years has been very rare unhybridized in seed form." - taken from http://en.seedfinder.eu​


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Space princess yields like that? Well this should be fun as I just put 13 into flower last night. And I have 2 more that will be joint the fun in about a week


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Space princess yields like that? Well this should be fun as I just put 13 into flower last night. And I have 2 more that will be joint the fun in about a week


Shes a monster. My buddy just pulled down 10zips from 3 plants grown in 2 gallons under a 600w hps. I pulled 3 zips off one in a 1.5gallon (originally thought it was a 2gallon but was incorrect) only veggin 14 days under a single 600.. & that plant was crammed together with 4 others. It's a freakin beast. the buds keepin swelling past day 50. Take her to at least 70. ohh and she likes to eat. Half the time I fed her bloom nutes I'd alternate half bloom with half grow... this time I'm taking a different approach and experimenting with organic worm/Jamaican guano tea.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No Sketchy just a few of each. I still have more.
> 
> &
> 
> ...


That was incredible..I must get something with these genetics in it inside the vault  

Awesome


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 7, 2012)

mmm Dpd!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome can't wait. Mine should do really well. I made the coco a little more hot after you told me she likes to eat. The leaf tips burned but just barely. So it should be perfect. They are glowing.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yo Batman
Out of 5 Bandanna
3 Males, 2 Females, 1 of which is the Dwarf all the Dwarf's Pick on... And the other one is just the Biggest Dwarf.....
But well see how they smoke....

Getting all Males, Sux dude... How many beans did u run?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

my akg snozzberry showed his balls today too..


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 7, 2012)

Idk what I'm gonna do with all these females.flower room is jam packed and I have like 8 more 2 month old females in veg.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

Jkahn just a few.. I think 2 of the bandana, and 2 sin city, 3 eisbaer. One lady outta 7 plants. Lame.
But I think the cold temps I was running before I put in a decent heater might have affected my female to male ratios. I usually in the past have way better numbers. New house, basement winter grow = some disappointment. 

Some other shitty news. Pisces VICS HIGH I was really looking forward to. I germd 3, only one tap root came out & that plant hasn't risen from the jiffy, the others just didnt germ. It's been a good 4 or 5 days. 
One Snowdawg BX took off like a champ tho. The other still in the Jiffy.

That sucks CMT. I am going to run some more AKG this year but if stuff doesn't start to turn around and If I don't get ratios and performance like I expect in the Spring I'm gonna rethink things a bit. Maybe buy a birdfeeder.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 7, 2012)

sannies kf# 7 , germ 2/2

e$ko's kashmiri glory hole , germ 2/2

my gage test gear is looking terrible. 
i dont know what the fuck i did... maybe maybe maybe i might have watered them from the wrong bucket.

imo they look overwatered type sick but i dont see how.

hopefully they'll make it. looking kinda serious for several seedlings. might loose 2 or 3. 

that's just stupid of me ...but the dead arent dead yet.

let us pray.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn that sucks big balls right there gk. I hope they can bounce back and quick.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a snowdawg 2 girl throw shemale juice on some of my alphadawgs....weak sauce


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

That's not good man.. The beans would be questionable but definately female.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

Shemales are never cool


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Shemales are never cool


Why how many shemales have you had encounters with to come to this conclusion?


Dude AlphaDawg x SnowDawg Fems Are prime ExtraTesticle Genetics right there....

Throw those beans up for auction... Make hella Bank..
Put in the description Untested and noone will care!!!

2 G's easy!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn that sucks big balls right there gk. I hope they can bounce back and quick.


bro.

even bodhi fucks up.

shit, e$ko fucked up a mega sour d project by having the wrong clones ready in the right room.

^ many month set back.

its not two tents here. we lab it.

my fault for sure... but im watching these babbies real close now.

imma loose one or two... but i have 12.

so if im left with 9 or 10... that'll be fine.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Why how many shemales have you had encounters with to come to this conclusion?


Well, I can't think of a time I'd like to have the experience  

had my BUBBLEGUMMER pop out nanner's the seeded my ogxpk that sucked a big.. Happened again with female seeds and ductch passion white widow (the pramid seeds one was nanner free) WW from DP seeded the sharks breath and pineapple express (when I say seeded it's more like 50-100 off a whole plant)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bro.
> 
> even bodhi fucks up.
> 
> ...


I'm not attacking you or saying its your fuck up I'm just saying the situation sucks.. I know you grow dank bro and I know you run a whole basement. Don't feel like I'm trying to question your capabilities at all. I wish the best for u bro that's all. Then you go throw my 2 tents out there lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 7, 2012)

The a11g that I'm taking down next week looks so good. I can't wait. They are all gonna yield great and are super frosty. I'm really loving this strain. Matter o fact I'm gonna go do bong rips before bed.

And my shoreline in the 5 gallon is starting to color change. Looks so much better lolly popped. Can u say Pepsi challenge?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

I really miss my old A13 momma. Karma you really make me wanna pop some A11. 
I could pop mine but I'd rather just wait for the triangle to pull thru.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> The a11g that I'm taking down next week looks so good. I can't wait. They are all gonna yield great and are super frosty. I'm really loving this strain. Matter o fact I'm gonna go do bong rips before bed.


Just smoked a Fat Bowl Wit a Lil Hash on top.... It worked +...(that plus sign was a thumbs up...LoL)

I got one seed from my last Pull....
And Its not that mature, but i think it may be viable.... 
Ill just add it to the rest of my 200 Bagseeds..LoL (im crazy, so ill label it of course)


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> The a11g that I'm taking down next week looks so good. I can't wait. They are all gonna yield great and are super frosty. I'm really loving this strain. Matter o fact I'm gonna go do bong rips before bed.
> 
> And my shoreline in the 5 gallon is starting to color change. Looks so much better lolly popped. Can u say Pepsi challenge?


hahahahhahaha

mine... is dead center under a 1000w air cooled hps... about 14" from the bulb.

just soaking it in.

i might make some coke cans on this baby. 
fist sized nugz to knock your shit outta the park 

2.5 gallon bucket... but this aint about yield.

gonna finish the last 3 weeks with straight mol-las-sas.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 7, 2012)

np witeberry 
you misunderstood me.

not out of the woods yet.
death is stalking these seedlings like he does peter griffin.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anybody noticed that with the exception of SweetDawg nd SAK...
The other DHS strain listed has only pics of the Mother in the Description...
It wouldnt matter, but they dont say... " Image is of mother blahblahblah"...
Because ive seen it on other descriptions.....
But when i cop sumin i wanna know what it might look like, not what its mother looked like...
Although its nice info to have as well....

I think im reconsidering not grabbin SweetDawg...
Looks pretty weird/awesome....
(CZ is blowin up, a ~100+ new users in the past 2 weeks...LoL nd thats just the ones introducin themselves..)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 7, 2012)

Jkahn agreed. How I hate buying untested gear. Unless its Bodhis he is the exception. Its not like there's a huge shortage of testers. On the otherhand I have been known to take untested gear for free as I think of it as doing my civic duty. Especially if its Bodhis.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Has anybody noticed that with the exception of SweetDawg nd SAK...
> The other DHS strain listed has only pics of the Mother in the Description...
> It wouldnt matter, but they dont say... " Image is of mother blahblahblah"...
> Because ive seen it on other descriptions.....
> ...


A site/forum that sell seeds will always blowup.. Look at canna collective.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

So was that the hole drop on cz cause some that skunk listed didnt drop


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2012)

ya i am hoping Burgundy makes a late appearance


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

I saw one pack get listed so either theres more or it got sold in pm


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 8, 2012)

Burgandy looks interesting. I have access to a Deep Kush [pre98 bubba kush x deep purple] across town here that puts me in a coma when I smoke it. 

Janja aka Supernatural's work. Those bubba kush crosses are great if you wanna stay in one place for a while.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I told u all cz would go down the shitter. When admin encourages you to spend 25$ extra for w.u with the promise it ships in 24 hrs. Well I paid Friday, todays Wednesday. Hasn't shipped yet. Wtf man? ........oh well was fun while it lasted.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 8, 2012)

Its like when you have the bomb hookup and u introduce 1 friend and then a month later you go over and everyone you know plus people you don't kno are over here picking up off your connect....... I'm not makin any money off cz but kinda the same deal...... racer and cmt, thanks for introducing us to the little slice of heaven you found. Sorry It got bamboozled.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahahhahaha
> 
> mine... is dead center under a 1000w air cooled hps... about 14" from the bulb.
> 
> ...


Finish with mol-las-sas! Lol. 
Mines frosted to the tips of the leaves. 
Oh and have I mentioned that nothing touches mine but water?
This shits gonna have you rethinking everything. 
If you're not first your last.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

Yea, I'm deciding on what to get 

nightcap
shish99
strawberry bubba KUSH
chem alien KUSH
laila's KUSH*
Alien fire
Double barrel OG

And I'm still looking..


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

lol.

pepsi?

my shit's not even half way done... & it already looks like we had winter in the lab ...right over this particular plant ...all over every nug & surrounding leaf.

frost factor = 10

better have some beasters on that 5 gally.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

I think we are once again on the same schedule. Mine is about halfway too. Did yours start the color change yet? Mine just did. Like three days ago. I puffed/ showed a nug of mine to the dude that brought me my deathstar. He got a major hard on for it. That and the Apollo was all we smoked. 

Yeah the nugs are okay sized. But this plant is prob the smallest yielder I have ever grown. Check that it def is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2012)

That boy alien is crazy his supposedly rare fruity pebbles og is going to be listed for 1000$. Then got the nerve to say its rare it his personal stock that won't be made soon.. The dude stands to make a fortune for some seeds that have never been tested or logged OMG. Oh and peoples r getting banned on the farmand canna collective for even questioning it.. This guy is crazy.. There is no seed in the world worth 1000 dollars..

But I bet people will argue that since people buy g13 seeds for 100 dollars for 1 from dr greed thumb.. So actually he is doing the same thing the doc did but his is reg.. What is this business coming to??

Im aboiyy to start my own seed company of I stand to make that much money shit!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Yea, I'm deciding on what to get
> 
> nightcap
> shish99
> ...


Cant speak on dank house. But some of my friends love their gear. 
Take a good hard look at KOS. Iron Cindy and black Malawi. The shish99 is a straight fruity monster.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh man my girl just started her day off by eating 4 cookies and doing bong rips. 

Or should I say ended her day!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im aboiyy to start my own seed company of I stand to make that much money shit!!!!


Pretty sure if a few people in this thread alone teamed up..(with the bank vaults of seeds some have)..something absolutely amazing could be done


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah. 
one more after this... & imma let her go.

secretly... i had some shiva skunk pollen & made some beans.

i have a 1/2 jar of shoreline... i really like it... great when you have company cause it smells & tastes so bomb & because i'll cut heads off before i smoke any plushberry with anybody.

mine all mine.

*

i did three long days of legit (university style) research on drug dogs, packaging product, and various similar things.

cant post a single shread of what i found... but a PM is easy enough.

*

anybody here wanna try something for me?

you need to have a dog + go grab some turkey roaster bags ($3).

you + your dog + a turkey roasting bag + dog treat = hide & seek

clean hands all the way!!!!!!

cats just dont care enough.

i need it done!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

i read a dude let dead animals get ripe in the sun, he turkey bag'd them, and hid these rotting animals from trained bird dogs... never found.

i read a dude did the ^ dog bisket thing in a similar style... and dog found it.

hmmmm....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cant speak on dank house. But some of my friends love their gear.
> Take a good hard look at KOS. Iron Cindy and black Malawi. The shish99 is a straight fruity monster.


I was eyeing that Iron Cindy pretty hard black Malawi not so much...that's be4 taking a little peek...then I had a peek at deep phase... Now I'm trying to compile a friggin list because this is gonna take a month to order everything..(I don't like bundling orders incase of mishaps) sorry I'm geeking out a little bit..haha

THANKS TO EVERYONE! You guys have showed off so many banks And breeders it's like finding attitude for the first time all over again


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Gud I got you. I'm going to school to be a dog traIner. Sadly I don't have a dog at the moment. But my best friend has already graduated. His sheperd is certified in tracking. Might take a few. But I'm on it. He's probably gonna make me mail him turkey bags. Cheap bastard.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I was eyeing that Iron Cindy pretty hard black Malawi not so much...that's be4 taking a little peek...then I had a peek at deep phase... Now I'm trying to compile a friggin list because this is gonna take a month to order everything..(I don't like bundling orders incase of mishaps) sorry I'm geeking out a little bit..haha
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE! You guys have showed off so many banks And breeders it's like finding attitude for the first time all over again


I have deep phaze hanging right now. Also has monster yielding phenos. Purple resin. Smells great. Recommended.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

bro i need to know 100%.

clean hands, clean counters, clean everything, use a pair of tongs for the bisket, and everything like that.

seal, hide, and let seek!

try same thing again with bisket in bag for THREE or FOUR days.

see what im saying?

get it done & dont fake the data cause you know it VERY important if i asked.

i can mail a bag right now.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd triple turkey bag (they make them in different sizes), & seal with cellophane tape.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

It's cool I'll buy em. 
The dog will find them.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

What about the vacuum packaging machines I see all over late night tv.. ? Or it that to time consuming?


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

yes those too!

but nothing you do can stop a single odor molucule from escaping the packaging over time.

three or four days tops...

& since a dog can smell "one single molecule of odor" its wise to layer methods as batman noted.

going to wally mart for a sealer this week. cheap one. seal product. wash sealed bag. then package further.

plus i use this wally world chem called "odoban"... check it dudes.

plus imma use that, containers, sealer, dryer sheets, and turkey bags.

work clean... cause most of these idiots gets busted ...for smoking while packaging, touching shit with weed hands, and working in a "dirty environment".

from cuts to beans to product... i hope y'all are listening.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Just spoke with my buddy. He's down to try it. But he said the same thing. His dog will find it. He even said he will use the special dog treats that his dog loves that he never gives him. He is excited to try it. I'll mail him a few have him get creative. But the dog will find it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gud I got you. I'm going to school to be a dog traIner. Sadly I don't have a dog at the moment. But my best friend has already graduated. His sheperd is certified in tracking. Might take a few. But I'm on it. He's probably gonna make me mail him turkey bags. Cheap bastard.


you gonna do Shutzhund? that shit is badass!


ill test the turkey bag thoery out... my dogs can find a racoon or fox just about anywere...if it can fool my female then it works  that lil bitch finds everything, shes like Wyat Earp ffs


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

work clean.

real clean.

get a 2 pack of turkey bags for $3.

one bag... load with a now search
one bag... load & set out at least 3 or 4 days later.

do it bro.

i cant stress the importance to me enough... cause i need to see to believe.

read for days & days about odor science, dog biology, training, & more.

now's the time for some real data.

*

a dude made a pipe bomb like container out of thick sewer pipe type PVC.
loaded it with dank
gave it a pro seal
welded this transport device inside a gas tank
filled truck with gas
got arrested at the border.

they pigs swore the dog smelled the herb through gasoline.

i say no way.

dude must have left a "weed print" somewhere.

& i've spent several days reading about how peeps get jambed.

you see where im going with this?

do it.
i must know.
dont play games.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

even a third search with a bisket and double bags (like batman noted) after 4 days would be helpful too.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Pretty sure if a few people in this thread alone teamed up..(with the bank vaults of seeds some have)..something absolutely amazing could be done


I lurk this thread on the regular, as I do at CZ and others and right now I am waiting for the bodhi release at cz (and i'm on the table, due to money, about the OG stompers) that being said. IF a projecct was done between the crew that circles this thread, i'd be a tester in a second. just throwing that out there


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

dogs are pretty tuff to fool man....they been bred for 100s of years to just smell stuff lol

my prediction is this will fail pretty quickly


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes those too!
> 
> but nothing you do can stop a single odor molucule from escaping the packaging over time.
> 
> ...


vaseline works good at making a barrier of sorts

What I'd try if I had a dog

plastic sandwich ( no zip) wrap in 2-4 seal with vaseline re-peat then place in turkey bags then vacuum sealed but, yea dogs are a MOFO in that department... kind of there specialty lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> vaseline works good at making a barrier of sorts
> 
> What I'd try if I had a dog
> 
> plastic sandwich ( no zip) wrap in 2-4 seal with vaseline re-peat then place in turkey bags then vacuum sealed but, yea dogs are a MOFO in that department... kind of there specialty lol


 i used to try to fool both my dogs by hiding their bone or a fox pelt but they always found it, mighta took a few extra mins but they always do. After seeing my dog locate a fox in the rain that was holed up underground im pretty sure she can find a pelt in a turkey bag or 3

you gotta think when it coems to scent dogs..they arnt working when they smell stuff, there playing....its jus a game to them like fetch or attack the paperboy...they jus get trained to smell say weed and sit down or bark..then they get a treat or a fav toy..its kinda foolproof....at least my dogs are pets first than working dogs...cop dogs are liek soldiers , they dotn take food from anyone but their handler so they wont be sniffin out steaks instead of stash lol

im still gonna try this out tho with a pelt or soem roadkill on mine


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you gonna do Shutzhund? that shit is badass!
> 
> 
> ill test the turkey bag thoery out... my dogs can find a racoon or fox just about anywere...if it can fool my female then it works  that lil bitch finds everything, shes like Wyat Earp ffs


I have three course on shutzhund. It is pretty badass. Nothing like knowing a dog is about to tear into u to get the blood pumping. I like the tracking part best. As a matter of fact my buddy that I was speaking of is on his way right now to the multiple time world champion. One of my buddies customers is paying him to take customers dog to be attack trained and act like its his dog. Cost like $6000 to have dude train your dog. So my buddy is getting paid to get exp from the best. Maybe he will pick dudes brain for me.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have three course on shutzhund. It is pretty badass. Nothing like knowing a dog is about to tear into u to get the blood pumping. I like the tracking part best. As a matter of fact my buddy that I was speaking of is on his way right now to the multiple time world champion. One of my buddies customers is paying him to take customers dog to be attack trained and act like its his dog. Cost like $6000 to have dude train your dog. So my buddy is getting paid to get exp from the best. Maybe he will pick dudes brain for me.


thats tight to have I II and III , you got a basass opertunity there mango ... and yea soo true...credentials are everything to a dog guy...papers mean the world when it coems to working dogs...there was an old german dude that used to live around here (hes dead now) that used to breed and train Germ Sheps .. all eastern blok dogs, he sodl alot to the cops and soem to the army but he would sell unpapered dogs to certain people for about 350 back in the late 80s, its hard to find deals liek that now adays...most eastern blok dogs are a few grand for jus a pup or unproven dog. Learn everythign you can man, that shits golden!

check yur PMs in a few i got a vid for you to see i cant post on here


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

i want a dog too.

& imma train him like these weed pigs do.

*

vasaline.

well.... another dude wraped a couple of elbows in layers of plastic, rubbed vasaline all over, and pressed in cayanne pepper.

he's in jail too.

again.. we dont know methods used & how clean he worked.

*

im trying more for false positive than trying to trick an animal that smells the whole soup (onion, carrot, chicken, broth, etc) as individual smells & then as one smell.

wtf? damn you evolution!

*

still i know for a fact fact fact that what im postulating can be done.

i believe i can trick your dog. 
but that doesnt mean its true.

hmmmm....

its strictly theory though.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

you wanna know my secret to foiling your dog finding the bisket.

my cats.

follow this... with everything else i do... layers upon layers... i let my cats play in any pork package i make.

no dog can stop its instinct.
training is a layer on top of that so to speak.

the cat smell must make the dog stop seeking what the handler wants ...cause now we have an "instinct issue".

a primal issue.

am i right?

or would the dog give off a "false positive" response.

obviously im serious about this... y'all should be too... hopefully one of you dog people will come through.

espeically anybody with a well trained dog on here.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

found these amazing ziplock type bags too.

i dont want to post the link.

but the claims are incredible at even depths of 200' ...zero porus-osity (or whatever u call it)


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

hmmm... i need a bevy of people working for me at all times.

i cant grow pounds & do everything myself.

sucks. man. sometimes this is such a lonely biz.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 8, 2012)

They sell smell proof bags for ALL the dispenses around here. IDK if they can stop a dog, but they def. work for humans without a doubt, and you can vacuum seal them, and good for freezer storage.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 8, 2012)

Turkey bags are the rave out here for odor control when transporting large quantitys, I know where your going with this gud. Smoking some of the A-11 grape pheno this a.m. and it is some nice smoke for sure. More trimming, transplanting, and cleaning. High Ho, High Ho, it's off to work I go!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you wanna know my secret to foiling your dog finding the bisket.
> 
> my cats.
> 
> ...


that would only work ona dog who was trained to hunt cats...my dogs will pass a cat by to rape pillage and toss the salad of a racoon or possum 9.5 x outa 10, if my one dog is bored she will latch onto a cat but thats jus cuz she can lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

My dog is:
Father: 100% Black Lab
Mother: German Shepherd, Hound... 50/50 Mix....

He loves lookin for stuff, hell stick his nose to the ground and just take off...LoL
And for me not being a trainer, I make him sit, smell something ( a toy usually), hide it somewhere...
Then come back and signal him to go, and he fvckin rockets off to get it, hell search till he finds it too..... (gotta love instinct...haha)

So yah ill try it...
(Ive never not had a dog/dogs...
Dogs are the shit...)

*My dog will run right past a cat and go for a squirrel/bird or if he sees a sexy bitch he wants to fuck.....



SketchyGrower said:


> I was eyeing that Iron Cindy pretty hard black Malawi not so much...that's be4 taking a little peek...then I had a peek at deep phase... Now I'm trying to compile a friggin list because this is gonna take a month to order everything..(I don't like bundling orders incase of mishaps) sorry I'm geeking out a little bit..haha
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE! You guys have showed off so many banks And breeders it's like finding attitude for the first time all over again


The bigger your order the stealthier he ships it... Lets not go into detail... But you know how the regular one comes... My last order had an abundance of packs.. and it came awesomely stealthified... with an added bonus...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, I'm thinking OVER KILL if I say this

Wrap what your gonna wrap, double layer,"DUNK" in V jelly, wrap in another two bags, wash bags..stop.. Take a shower.. Move work area to another room. 

Continue as such

Wrap, v jelly, wrap wash... Do it like you have O.C.D

Then turkey or whatever bag it, V bath it again,wash... Vacuum it... Wash,v jelly, bag, vacuum....

Go psychotic*or go home....er I mean jail


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

^ well i do have OCD & working clean is an art.

& i do package like that ...cause i value my clients safety & security.

& the v.jelly... too messy for me.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 8, 2012)

I do more bongrips before 8 a.m. than most people do all day


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> .
> The bigger your order the stealthier he ships it... Lets not go into detail... But you know how the regular one comes... My last order had an abundance of packs.. and it came awesomely stealthified... with an added bonus...


Outstanding 

Now to just figure out what sites I got these names from... Wrote everything down names crosses price but,no urls (fucking stoner move) here is the list so far

Blue chocolate
Nycd f3
anesthesia
Chocolate rain
kO KUSH
herijuana ibl
Kolossus
Jack berry f3
Shish99
Laila's kush
Choke berry
Detroit diesel
Deep space glitch
Alien fire
Sweet dawg
Iron Cindy 
Nightcap
Grapehead
Deep phase

I need to stop.. There is honestly more to this list.. But, on iPad and auto correct is about to cause a regrettable action to be taken....haahha


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ well i do have OCD & working clean is an art.
> 
> & i do package like that ...cause i value my clients safety & security.
> 
> & the v.jelly... too messy for me.


Wear gloves if it's messy.. I'm thinking jelly is a sealer.. When used with the vacuum she oozes into all the seems and gaps.. But, this is all speculation


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Outstanding
> 
> Now to just figure out what sites I got these names from... Wrote everything down names crosses price but,no urls (fucking stoner move) here is the list so far
> 
> ...


just two,

SannieShop
and CZ
Ohh wait Detroit Diesel is from Irie Vibe... Didnt see that at first....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

What lilbsdad said.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> just two,
> 
> SannieShop
> and CZ


Except the Detroit diesel. That's from irie vibe seeds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mines a (GSP) german short hair pointer! Been through puppy classes, obe classes, and now agility classed, 100% akc cert
Papered, and is listed to start training in a bird dog school.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

Respect!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mines a (GSP) german short hair pointer! Been through puppy classes, obe classes, and now agility classed, 100% akc cert
> Papered, and is listed to start training in a bird dog school.


Awesome!!!!!!

I love that pointing thing they do...

My dog does that like every 5 min... haha
Hes like, wut? Point! ----->
(My last dog was a FlatCoat Retriever, made it to 16.5yrs, this ones a pup at 1.5.... Crazy as Shit too)


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

hmmmm...

great advice.

myabe imma PM you with some food for thought.

still properly packaged i think 2-4 days before "vapor molecules" leave my arrangement.

somewhat disagree with dizzle but my ideas & thoughts are nothing more than stoner theory as i dont own a dog.

i really need data. & i want to buy a drug dog now 

*

& to top this all off i just caught my package mailperson reading my package labels... damn... 2 1000w bulbs from a online grow store in that box.

wtf?

imma have to not get anything for a while.

*

& llbsdad could you (or a mod) change that data in your comment.

i'm good and put that infor of yours straight in the mental banks.

*


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 8, 2012)

I would think that keeping a package cool would be an important part of a foolproof strategy, even to the point of not shipping during summer. 

<------- use to raise, train engish pointers, german shorthairs, phesants, chukars and quails. We would plant em in the fields and let vegas bigshots walk through and blow em away.

Spent one summer wrangling in Northern BC and had two HUGE silver backed grizzlies charge us, lots of fun crossing rivers on horseback and trailing them for three days to camps.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2012)

Snoopy ass mail fucker!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 8, 2012)

blue eyed Shepard husky mix over here! Such a sweetheart


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> great advice.
> 
> ...


Have this sent to your crib...lol
Throw him off the trail...
"*Tomato Growers Supply Company* has a free catalog of tomato seeds, pepper seeds, and eggplant seeds. More than 500 varieties of tomatoes and peppers, including huge selections of both hybrid tomato seeds and heirloom tomato seeds, hot chiles, sweet peppers, tomatillos and eggplants, plus garden supplies, garden books, and posters. We hope that you will enjoy trying some of the great new varieties offered in this catalog, and that you will find some that will become favorites. Our offerings are carefully selected for extraordinary flavor, color, extreme earliness or special disease resistance, and in many cases, a combination of these attributes. We personally trial and test varieties before we ever select them for you to grow, ensuring that our offerings are the finest available.

We look forward to providing you the highest quality products and fast, friendly service. We take pride in trying to answer your questions whenever we can. We are here to serve you, our customer, in the best way possible because we truly appreciate your business. "

The catalog request link...



Or...

For ~$50- every 3 months, or less for longer periods... 
You can just get a ups mailbox and avoid all that mess... Get packages of any size, get the cheapest mailbox, they sign for you too... 
Real street address so you can have anything sent (no po box i mean, you know...)....


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

i already get mad tomato seeds.

white rabbits, blue moons, and charlestons last week.

im looking at austrailan bush tomatoes too. 

gary ibersen i think dude is? 
cali famous tomatoe dude.

e$ko and i are gay for him.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 8, 2012)

Post edited. As long as your packages are arriving gud, it's when they don't arrive.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone ever had an Ezcloner stop working? What I mean is (stops producing clones) I cleaned my cloner for the first time with a small amount of bleach.. Now it's day 13 with no roots.. I'm thinking I fucked something up...too strong of bleach solution?


----------



## cerberus (Feb 8, 2012)

yep. here is my .02 (literaly just got done making my own cloner)

the ezcloner uses a shit.e fucking pump and although it pumps it generates a fuck ton of heat and jacks your rez temps to high. kills your fragile clones or slows there growth. try frozen water bottles in the rez to manage the temps, (or a rez chiller if your flush with cash)

good luck.


the cloner i just built, i put the pump on the outside to move that heat issue..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

cerberus said:


> yep. here is my .02 (literaly just got done making my own cloner)
> 
> the ezcloner uses a shit.e fucking pump and although it pumps it generates a fuck ton of heat and jacks your rez temps to high. kills your fragile clones or slows there growth. try frozen water bottles in the rez to manage the temps, (or a rez chiller if your flush with cash)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the $0.02 I solved my heat issues by setting the pump on a timer...but, that ice bottle probably work just fine too. Just can't understand why ..other then the bleach..


----------



## cerberus (Feb 8, 2012)

I also found they realy build up a gunk in the motor, and bleach doesn't remove the slime. I use a bio clean solution but really after one cycle you should be fine with a bleach clean.. did you do a good rinse after you bleached it? it's a stretch though, since you put small amount of bleach in rez's to keep out the bad guys.. :/

mostly i'm just throwing out suggestions for ya, those ezcloners are motherfuckers.. when they work, they are fire and when they don't your fucked..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

There alot of reports that the 30+ site has issue with water temp but the 60 and above are good, mine never has issue
Just run a cleaning salution through it and a bit of bleach and your good


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There alot of reports that the 30+ site has issue with water temp but the 60 and above are good, mine never has issue
> Just run a cleaning salution through it and a bit of bleach and your good


lol 30 site owner here....FML well, it's been awhile.. But, the feeling of uncertainty in the clone tent has returned Hahaaha(motivational laughter)


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Has anyone ever had an Ezcloner stop working? What I mean is (stops producing clones) I cleaned my cloner for the first time with a small amount of bleach.. Now it's day 13 with no roots.. I'm thinking I fucked something up...too strong of bleach solution?


How I clean my 60 port ez cloner - add 10 gallons h20 and 2cups bleach run at least 30 min then, rinse, refill with h20 run 10-20 min, dump rez, and you are ready. Next you will need a timer for 1 min on 5 min off. otherwise just as was stated your pump will make the rez too hot. The timer is really the trick IMO
For added boost, I go half strength on clonex, and add zho, or great white, and a little blackstrap. Set PH to 5.7-6.0, plug everything in and walk away. I upped my air pump to a nice big one too (it's actually the commercial size, overkill.)

If the cloner doesn't spray then the pump is dead.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I like to garden too. Veggies and fruits I mean. 

Has anyone seen Pineberries? I been looking for a place I can get them in the USA but I'm not having any luck. (jkahn maybe u can help here?). Those things sound bomb. I want them

Hellraizer I spoke with skunkie today in pm.Hes good just busy. I told him to stop through


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I like to garden too. Veggies and fruits I mean.
> 
> Has anyone seen Pineberries? I been looking for a place I can get them in the USA but I'm not having any luck. (jkahn maybe u can help here?). Those things sound bomb. I want them
> 
> Hellraizer I spoke with skunkie today in pm.


TheStrawberryStore.com
http://www.pineberries.us/
Wtf is a Pineberrie???
Those things?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep thanks man. Stoked on those. A white strawberry with red seeds. They say it tastes like strawberry and pineapple mixed.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yep thanks man. Stoked on those. A white strawberry with red seeds. They say it tastes like strawberry and pineapple mixed.


I hate pineapples, But i Love Fruit Punch...
And i Love Strawberry's...
So i guess.. Those berry's are probably Great!!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

[youtube]lJ2XQXmdTIA[/youtube]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

A diff. Direction.....

[video=youtube_share;tchGjKBNMe8]http://youtu.be/tchGjKBNMe8[/video]


[video=youtube_share;re_nG9Y1xog]http://youtu.be/re_nG9Y1xog[/video]


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 8, 2012)

can ya ....Woo Woo Woo Woo


----------



## wheezer (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my Jackpot Royale and Snozzberry today!!.........woot woot!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah I'm boycotting gage green cuz they stole our skunkmunkie. And he's the only uk'er that dnt telk liok dis m8y! Snosn mah nar larf ha....you won't trick the dogs man. They wouldn't use dogs if there was anything better, like a super sniffing robot.(they do have sniff-bots at airports, but dogs too)


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 8, 2012)

dogs can smell stuff submerged in gasoline if they can smell through that they can smell it no matter what ya do you just need to make it so humans don't smell it so the dogs are never called in


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 8, 2012)

I have heard/read that black pepper will fuck up a dogs sense of smell....idk just what i have read/heard


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol Lastwood that shit had me laughing so hard. In all fairness dizzle isn't all bad! Lol. 

And yeah dogs will smell it if they are brought in. But no harm in having my boy give it a shot.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 8, 2012)

Dizzles not uk, at least I don't think so


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Dizzles not uk, at least I don't think so


Uhhhh.....
Will Ferrel - Semi-Pro...
Look It Up....



TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I'm boycotting gage green cuz they stole our skunkmunkie. And he's the only uk'er that dnt telk liok dis m8y! Snosn mah nar larf ha....you won't trick the dogs man. They wouldn't use dogs if there was anything better, like a super sniffing robot.(they do have sniff-bots at airports, but dogs too)


In all fairness,
You can hide a smell from a dog for a certain period of time...
As long as you can stop the Odor Particles from permeating from the Storage Thimg - A - Majigger...
They wont smell it, but its just a matter of time....


If Axel Foley Tought me Anything, 
Its if you want want something done right...
You gotta do a whole bunch of unnecessary shit and be crazy over the top with it....
Mix with some coffe grinds, and Voila! Its On...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 8, 2012)

My buddy used to send hash from Amsterdam in peanut butter jars in the early 90s.
Hed melt it in a microwave an jam it in the center.
One year it didn't show. He shit an quit doing it.
But he used to be a mail man an would send it to empty houses on his route.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> My buddy used to send hash from Amsterdam in peanut butter jars in the early 90s.
> Hed melt it in a microwave an jam it in the center.
> One year it didn't show. He shit an quit doing it.
> But he used to be a mail man an would send it to empty houses on his route.


I actually just read the same thing yesterday...
Somebody would send an O or whatever in Peanut Butter once a month somewhere....
Might work, but you might as well FoodSaver the jar anyway... Just to be safe....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 8, 2012)

Do you guys think to correct Mag def.. if I foliar fed a couple plants with epsom salts at 1 tablespoon per gallon and simply pulled em out from under the light and set off to the side of the room if there would be any harm? I've never used epsom salts, used to rely on calmag and other Mag bottled nutes. What do you all think?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Do you guys think to correct Mag def.. if I foliar fed a couple plants with epsom salts at 1 tablespoon per gallon and simply pulled em out from under the light and set off to the side of the room if there would be any harm? I've never used epsom salts, used to rely on calmag and other Mag bottled nutes. What do you all think?


Ive only top fed with epsom if i needed a boost... (but those weren't bad cases)
1tbs seems like a lot to just jump right into...
I would try 1/4-1/2 tsp/gal first... Then move up.....
I think there are also instructions on the back of the Epsom salt for Plant applications...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Info on the Prices for the Upcoming CannaVenture Drop....*

"JBJ mixes well with everything..Expect greatness with all the JBJ crosses..."

"The best part of this Release will be the price tag for each pack...* these will be cheaper than my "Base Lines", by quite a bit really...*."

*Also the drop after the upcoming one....*

"As nice as this release is going to be, I honestly think the very next release we do may be even better...More info on that to come.. But expect Great things in The Very near future..."


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> *Info on the Prices for the Upcoming CannaVenture Drop....*
> 
> "JBJ mixes well with everything..Expect greatness with all the JBJ crosses..."
> 
> ...


Excited would be a understatement!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

fuck man...i have lots of catchin up to do here...

was playin cards all day with family and friends...lost $95....had 3 beers and got drunk as fuck off em lol (havent drank in well over a year)


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 8, 2012)

mag def.

i agree with jkahn.

less if using epsom.

killer mag product is made by dynagro : i keep a gallon : 




*Dyna-Gro*[SUP]*TM*[/SUP]*
Liquid Mag-Pro Plus 2-15-4*Dyna-Gro Mag-Pro nutritional supplement is high in phosphorus, magnesium and sulfur to promote flowering and to treat deficient levels of these minerals. Always use Mag-Pro in conjunction with another Dyna-Gro Complete Nutrient Formula.

Mag-Pro is an award winning blossom booster for orchids, roses and other flowering plants. The high phosphorus, magnesium and sulfur content of this formula brings out color, fragrance and size in flowers and fruits. Growers using reverse osmosis, rain or deionized water benefit from the addition of Mag-Pro to their watering schedule.

​
 


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

querkle. if you're lookin for potent..you must have this pheno of querkle...zombifying... that trim is gonna make some fantastic hash.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 8, 2012)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmy!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome nugs...
I like those first two Backdrops..
Its like white on white, Then Purple on Blue...LoL

Makes me wanna grab a pack of querkle, i think i have like 1 bean maybe... Or maybe a pack.. TBH i have no idea right now...LoL

*ps.. Alien made $60,000 profit today.... all to benefit the med community.... 2 + 2 = 9


*Querkle - Green Mantis Pheno #1*










(photo: cmt1984)

If you dont see what im seein, then yall is trippin...LoL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 8, 2012)

jkahn and gud thanks for the replies. i really wanted to try to finish this harvest going in with no bottled nutes except sweet and liquid kharma. i am experimenting with epsom salts because a couple times it was recommended by a few organic gardeners i know. usually id be pouring calmag in a jug by now. i decided to go the full tablespoon and ill perhaps regret it or ill rejoice. at least ill find out. i hit a few with a foliar spray and moved em outta the light. i think the colder temps ive been experiencing is contributing to some lockout. i know nutrients are absorbed slower in colder temps. but alas i bought a heater and hung some plastic up blocking off a good portion of the room. we"ll see how it goes.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone see Karmas Lil Promo i think im going to grab a pack of sumthan Ive been meaning to anyway! but White Og Yep!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

[h=1]Mahayana looks nice[/h]


----------



## GreenChill (Feb 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Awesome nugs...
> I like those first two Backdrops..
> Its like white on white, Then Purple on Blue...LoL
> 
> ...


I saw alien holding a gun to anyones head, and who said you cant make a profit. do you think attitude seedbank is a non profit that gives all its proceeds to sick people. and who said sick people have to be poor. if you dont like em dont buy em, you prob couldnt afford em anyways since your giving all your proceeds to the medical community.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> querkle. if you're lookin for potent..you must have this pheno of querkle...zombifying... that trim is gonna make some fantastic hash.


 dayum...thats some sexy shiznit

dude yur gonn ahave to help me pheno hunt whne i pop those Querk x Qleaner beans


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anybody got a clue on the cannventures road kill skunk and og47 is gunna drop?


@cmt just steller man! Top of the line


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody got a clue on the cannventures road kill skunk and og47 is gunna drop?
> 
> 
> @cmt just steller man! Top of the line


Not in this Drop..(march ish... Maybe the next...)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Not in this Drop..(march ish... Maybe the next...)


any news on what will be dropped at what site first..? like anyone looking forward to these.. I don't want to miss them LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

So not in the march drop! But maybe the next ugg! Thanks jk


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 9, 2012)

cmt that querkle pheno is off the chain! give mine a run fo its moneey!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> any news on what will be dropped at what site first..? like anyone looking forward to these.. I don't want to miss them LOL


*This is the List for Seedbay...
I think there all the same.... And on the same day/week...*

"Whats up Fellas.. I just made a New Thread, detailing EXACTLY what will be dropped in the Upcoming Spring Release..... I had more pollen of different Dads than i thought I did, So there Are quite a few changes from the list above....Honestly, I think the Changes are for the better anyways..
.
Ill post the EXACT Line Up here, so there is No confusion....

_(Copied and pasted from new thread)_​ 
Ok, So ALL the Pollinating is DONE....and This is EXACTLY what we will be dropping, probably not all at one time, will probably drop half then wait a few weeks weeks to drop the rest... Some will be Very Limited, others will be plentiful...

Here's the line-Up....

*Base Lines*

Sin Diesel
Grapefruit D-Lite
East Coast Royal Diesel​ 
*Limited Release Lines*​ 
Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)
ECSD Clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)
Pakistan Chitral Kush x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)
Fire OG x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Fire OG BX
Purple Berry Mom x Fire OG BX
ECSD Clone x Fire OG BX
98 Bubba Kush Clone x Fire OG BX

Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Alien Kush
Purple Berry Mom x Alien Kush
ECSD Clone x Alien Kush
Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush
Chem D Clone x Alien Kush

Purple Urkle Clone x Purple Berry BX (Purple Male)
Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam ( Purple, Kool Aid pheno)
Chem 91 Clone x Jazz Berry Jam (Purple, Kool Aid pheno)
Purple Berry Mom x Strawberry Diesel
Jazz Berry Jam (Purple Mom) xStar Dawg
Lemon Skunk Clone x KKSC BX​ 
We will more than likely, pick a few of The Limited Release lines, and continue to work them as part of our Base lines....Right now, Im thinking that we Will work these lines further:

Tenn. Hogsbreath clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

ECSD Clone x Fire OG BX

Chem D x Alien Kush

Purple Urkle x Purple Berry BX

Chem 91 x Jazz Berry Jam​ 
But other than those, Its pretty much a one shot deal.... I can't wait to get these out to The Community... Hope everyone interested enjoys them..."
*
CZ drop list again for comparison.... Late march give or take a week or two....*


"So ALL the Pollinating is DONE....and This is EXACTLY what we will be dropping, probably not all at one time, will probably drop half then wait a few weeks weeks to drop the rest... Some will be Very Limited, others will be plentiful...


Here's the line-Up....


*Base Lines*


Sin Diesel

Grapefruit D-Lite

East Coast Royal Diesel 


*Limited Release Lines*


Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

ECSD Clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

Pakistan Chitral Kush x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)

Fire OG x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)


Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Fire OG BX

Purple Berry Mom x Fire OG BX

ECSD Clone x Fire OG BX

98 Bubba Kush Clone x Fire OG BX


Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Alien Kush

Purple Berry Mom x Alien Kush

ECSD Clone x Alien Kush

Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush

Chem D Clone x Alien Kush


Purple Urkle Clone x Purple Berry BX (Purple Male)

Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam ( Purple, Kool Aid pheno)

Chem 91 Clone x Jazz Berry Jam (Purple, Kool Aid pheno)

Purple Berry Mom x Strawberry Diesel

Jazz Berry Jam (Purple Mom) xStar Dawg

Lemon Skunk Clone x KKSC BX​
We will more than likely, pick a few of The Limited Release lines, and continue to work them as part of our Base lines....*Right now, Im thinking* that we Will work these lines further:


Tenn. Hogsbreath clone x Chem D BX II (Garlic Pheno)


ECSD Clone x Fire OG BX


Chem D x Alien Kush


Purple Urkle x Purple Berry BX


Chem 91 x Jazz Berry Jam​
But other than those, Its pretty much a one shot deal.... I can't wait to get these out to The Community... Hope everyone interested enjoys them..."

*And a similar post was on the farm but who wants to get robbed by a Deuchebag right...*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow they got plans to drop alot of shit!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow they got plans to drop alot of shit!


Crazy right....
And then another drop a lil while later... Damn....

He also said that the second drop has some cool projects included...
I know that they were working on a trainwreck IBL, so thats cool..
But its way too quick for an ibl to be finished... 

Purple urkle x purple berry bx.. i cant wait for the pics...
JBJ x Stardawg...
Alot of nice X's...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

These going to be tested or untested?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> These going to be tested or untested?


Well i am going to assume since they are Dropping the prices considerably on the Limited Releases, and will be Sending them out for sale literally as soon as the seeds dry....
These are "One Shot Deals" and what not...
That they are untested, but the best part about CZ, and CV... Is that if you ask them... Theyll tell you....LoL

But the "Base Lines" are obviously all tested....

*sidenote...
My StrawberryBubba Kush, and BlockHead Kush from DankHouse seeds "Name That Strain" contest..
Are being sent out this week!!!
These should be good....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Good enough for me! Il most def pick up a few when it hits


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good enough for me! Il most def pick up a few when it hits


Yah me too, Im guessing $50- down from $80-... i wonder if im dreaming???


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

If its 50 ima junna hit a bunch, but it might be a pipe dream


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> If its 50 ima junna hit a bunch, but it might be a pipe dream


Yah i know... But one can dream...LoL

I never saw BlackJack drop.... So i dont think it did...

But that Pynamite mom looks insane... Lil pineapple Nugs errywhere!!!

Makes me wanna grab some Pinequeen Haze...

(UK Pineapple x Shimla) x Pursang Haze 6


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yah not shure about sonic if there even still going to drop those beans


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah not shure about sonic if there even still going to drop those beans


I know what you mean, he doesn't even ship to the US on Seurbidz...???
Who does that...
But the Pinequeen Haze is available at CannaSeur...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm i stick with cz, tude, sannies never order from anywhere else


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have purchased Over 20 Auctions from Seurbidz Not one problem....
CannaSeur is the Same Company just retail site, so i dont see you having any problem if you tried...

But i can see why you have chosen those Three to make your Main stay...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Il look into those


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 9, 2012)

Dam. Bodhi Goji OG is out of stock and it is listed at the tude for 143.00.

I paid 67.00 ten days ago and it says at the bottom of the description that the mom did not make many seeds so they will be higher priced then other beans.

I think they were suppose to be a lot more then 67.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 9, 2012)

Now I'm even more pissed that I missed them


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Dam. Bodhi Goji OG is out of stock and it is listed at the tude for 143.00.
> 
> I paid 67.00 ten days ago and it says at the bottom of the description that the mom did not make many seeds so they will be higher priced then other beans.
> 
> I think they were suppose to be a lot more then 67.


Dont worry, there gonna Hit SeurBidz along with other stuff within the next few days....

He said he was sending in beans: 10 days from now, 1 week ago...
More Dank Sinatra's are a definite.. 
Goji Og's......
A New Little Blessings...
And More!!!


"im going to send in a few gojis and some other stuff to breedbay in the next couple of days.
sorry on the goji price, the mom does not produce alot of seeds, about a third as most plants.
i got 21 packs from 2 plants. it seems weird when im ripping up super nice og buds to find a few seeds..lol... but its worth it..." - Bodhi

Maybe they will be expensive....

"i made goji f2's using a male that most matched the goji pheno. they are untested but since the goji og produces much more seed they could be the regular price. i cant vend them here untill they are fully tested, so ill put the testing into action asap....."

"or i could throw in a pack of the super silver strawberry lotus with each goji og pack to offset the cost..."

"i decided that the little blessings 3 will be afkanistan x meximilla just in time for outdoor season, and ill send in little blessings 4 pakistani sativa x deep chunk just in case little blessings 3 runs out, these two strains are perfect for outdoor season this year...."


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

does anyone know when bodhi is dropping on CZ? i am super amped to see what gets put down.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

cerberus said:


> does anyone know when bodhi is dropping on CZ? i am super amped to see what gets put down.


Randomly...lol

The gear is in.. But the info for the Beans is not.. 
So as soon as the info gets in the beans will drop.....


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

yes! and damn.. now im going to be reloading that damn cz page every 15..

thanks for the knowledge yo


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

cerberus said:


> yes! and damn.. now im going to be reloading that damn cz page every 15..
> 
> thanks for the knowledge yo


Hes had dem beans for Weeks...LoL

Im sure well know atleast a day in Advance in here.. No need to go reloadin pages....


LoL... Nice av..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone had a lot of experience with irie seeds? ---> Big orders... Or many small ones? <--


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Feb 9, 2012)

thinking about ordering some purple pineberry, anyone grown this stuff?


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 9, 2012)

How about Next Gen seeds,,,Anyone ever grow any before?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> How about Next Gen seeds,,,Anyone ever grow any before?


Got dynamite from them going ATM smells like Smarties or somethig


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Got dynamite from them going ATM smells like Smarties or somethig


Thats the one i was looking at or grape god.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 9, 2012)

I was thinking about getting Grape God also attitude wont load for me ATM

just checked on my GS OG looks like its in customs in NY


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

Irie seeds was being screwy last night...all night hope this means they are updating or something..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats the one i was looking at or grape god.


Mine were reg seeds btw


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 9, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> How about Next Gen seeds,,,Anyone ever grow any before?


Yup... <<<this guy


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

The dynamite is on day....gahhh umm 26....? But, it should be stated in my thread.. Looks very leafy IMHO


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> thinking about ordering some purple pineberry, anyone grown this stuff?


Sorry, dont see alot of people runnin Secret Valley Seeds....
It looks Beautiful though....
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/397222-purple-pineberry-twin-seed.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/299256-purple-pine-berry-4-weeks.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/307820-purple-pine-berry-8-weeks.html
Some green pheno's out there... Not as nice as the purple ones....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm about to pull the trigger on irie for detroit diesel f5 but, can anyone give feedback on big order purchases? pM if you'd feel like sharing any experience.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

some new gear arrived
OG x Larry OG
SLH x Bubblebomb
Black Rose


----------



## JCashman (Feb 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you wanna know my secret to foiling your dog finding the bisket.
> my cats.
> follow this... with everything else i do... layers upon layers... i let my cats play in any pork package i make.
> no dog can stop its instinct.
> ...


thats only half right. i use to work for a place that trained dogs for the police department of a very large city. and i can assure you the dogs do not know they are looking for pork inside your packages. the dogs are trained in a way to find specific toys. they recognize the smell the of the pork the same way they would recognize the smell of a treat, or the smell of a favorite toy. 

also, i dunno about mail rooms, but on the road, if you get pulled over by a K9, you should be aware that some departments ask for the trainers to train their dogs to get all worked up over a single word or action. that way the police officer can nonchalantly issue the command, the dog gets worked up, and the officer uses that to scare the driver or to try and get probable cause from the way the dog is "responding" to the car. but mail rooms id imagine are just some guys walking around with dogs. 

as far as finding the pork, it really depends on how good the dog is and how good it's trainers were. some dogs simply arent disciplined enough to be really good at search missions, and some are just god like.

as far as the gas tank thing you mentioned, the boarder people are pros, and gas tanks are old news. if a boarder patrol guy looked at the car and suspected the tank was messed with, well, thats game over.

i have a smart dog, i have turkey bags, and i have a vacuum sealer. i'll try them all today and see what my doggy can do. and for what its worth, my dog was trained at the same place as a few PD districts, hes a pretty smart dog


----------



## JCashman (Feb 9, 2012)

SinCity Kush and JPR hath arrived. 10 days, thats super fast for me

huzzah!!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 9, 2012)

just opened my package. the bag was.. pink

but for some reason they put my stuff in a crush proof tin that i did not request. not complaining though, i thought i was kinda cool, it gives me a lil something to store all these UFOs and homemade crosses. and i dont know why i felt obligated to run back to the computer and report about this tin, but i did. it made the package look thicker than im use to, and my first reaction was that it was opened at customs. but nope. its all safe and sound, still have my breeders packs, just they were stuffed in the tin.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 9, 2012)

$95.00 for that Grape Stomper OG? A little steep but I am owed some beans for 2 missing envelopes so hopefully he makes it right.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 9, 2012)

I got me some new beans too today.. Qrazy Train and Tres Stardawgs... good times.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> $95.00 for that Grape Stomper OG? A little steep but I am owed some beans for 2 missing envelopes so hopefully he makes it right.


That GSOG is Kill Bill!! trust you will find sum real Bomb Phenos!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I got me some new beans too today.. Qrazy Train and Tres Stardawgs... good times.


Tre Star Dawg = One F'In Amazin Score!!!
StarDawg x Chem D BX2 
Those are gunna look good!!

It might as well be pure Chem D...LoL
StarDawg is...
Chem D BX2 x Chem 4

LoL... Them shits is confusin man....
Tres Dawg, Double Dawg, StarDawg, Guava D, Tre Star Dawg. Shiiiiit Son...



A 5 pack of Tre Star Dawgs (spelled wrong on the site as Tres Star Dawgs) is up for Auction at $160- with 3 days left... 
CC
Also Guava 13 (a StarDawg Pheno) X'd to HP BX1..... Reserved at $150- (11 seeds)
And The White x Tres Dawg also... (11 seeds)...$265-
Also D Haze.. Chem D x FD OG Haze...(13 seeds)....$180-


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 9, 2012)

Little bud porn
ogpk


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2012)

good shit there sketch.

gsog made it over the big pond...should have it tomorrow or saturday...just in time too, 2 spots just opened up in my room.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Tre Star Dawg = One F'In Amazin Score!!!
> StarDawg x Chem D BX2
> Those are gunna look good!!
> 
> ...


I hear TopDawg is bomb. I've never experienced tho. 
Wow those prices are through the roof.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 9, 2012)

My cz order just shipped today. I'm kinda pissed man. Seeing as western union costs an extra 25$ wtf did I pay for?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah I reminded him of my two missing envelopes and am going to see if I get what was promised, he didn't mention anything in his response. And western union fees are ridiculous if you ask me, but after two envelopes with cash (one sent registered) went missing it is my only option.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 9, 2012)

funny how envelopes never go missing till you put cash in it. ill stick to PP or CC payment


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> My cz order just shipped today. I'm kinda pissed man. Seeing as western union costs an extra 25$ wtf did I pay for?


Your paying for the guarantee of your payment getting there, and the receipt of the person picking up the payment.
Non registered mail would take on average 7 days, for arguments sake lets say 6....
Monday you mail it, Six business days later would be the next Tuesday...
If it takes 48 hours to process payment S&H, then you get shipped the next Thursday...
IF it gets there at all.. Which it should 99% of the time.. I dont know why it doesn't for some people....

Money Transfers are Instant....
But for the sake of privacy and protection Mr. C has someone who isnt connected to the Mj game at all pick it up...
Never smoked before, no green thumb, nothing... And hes from a completely different town than where MR. C is based.....
So Before shipping he waits until he confirms Payment... In-Hand...
My payment was picked up an hour after it was sent, and he received it 2 days later......
Ive always been out the door within 2 days of sending the Western union, but he switches up guys who pick up the money...
This guy seems to be further away....
Also for the inconvenience that Money Transfers cause to us, he gives us extra Freebies....



LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah I reminded him of my two missing envelopes and am going to see if I get what was promised, he didn't mention anything in his response. And western union fees are ridiculous if you ask me, but after two envelopes with cash (one sent registered) went missing it is my only option.


Do you still have the receipt??
Registered Mail is trackable on the USPS website, you can check if it was delivered...
Those letters are sent under Lock and Key literally, they rarely go missing...



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I hear TopDawg is bomb. I've never experienced tho.
> Wow those prices are through the roof.


Yah 5 seeds for $150- so far is crazy...
Its prob cuz of the Dawg hype, and he stopped breeding...
But ppl made F2's of stuff.. So there out there...



LILBSDAD said:


> $95.00 for that Grape Stomper OG? A little steep but I am owed some beans for 2 missing envelopes so hopefully he makes it right.


It is ten seeds tho, i dont think its that bad....
Hey atleast its 4 dollas cheaper than attitude with free shipping...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't know jj stopped breeding?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I didn't know jj stopped breeding?


That is what i "heard"....
Ill have to double check cuz im only 80% sure.....
But i just packed my first bowl of the day, so 80% could be 100%....LoL


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah once I gave up on the envelope getting there I looked for receipt and could not find it. I really didn't think I would have a problem since I sent it registered, I probably washed it since I usually shove the receipts in my pocket. If I had known that he just has random people pick up the envelopes I would have set it to the side and tracked it. I don't have any problem with Mr. C, but if he just has Joe Schmoe picking up envelopes than that could explain why some are coming up missing. I could really give two squirts of piss at this time because they are gone, but Mr. C gave me his word that he would make up for it regardless.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah once I gave up on the envelope getting there I looked for receipt and could not find it. I really didn't think I would have a problem since I sent it registered, I probably washed it since I usually shove the receipts in my pocket. If I had known that he just has random people pick up the envelopes I would have set it to the side and tracked it. I don't have any problem with Mr. C, but if he just has Joe Schmoe picking up envelopes than that could explain why some are coming up missing. I could really give two squirts of piss at this time because they are gone, but Mr. C gave me his word that he would make up for it regardless.


Not the Mail...
Western Union is done anonymously, to protect ppl who use their real CC and stuff....
I have no idea how the mail is done....

That sux, but He'll take care of you...
Its happened to ppl in here i think, he lets you pick from his personal stash list, which is a crazy killer list too....
Atleast thats what happened to other ppl... Maybe hell just surprise you...
(anytime i have a tracking # i like to use it right away so its stored in the computer so i dont have to look for it again....)


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2012)

mr c will hook you up, no worries. he has always made it right with me when i had any problems, he's just a busy man so sometimes it takes time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Alway hooked me up lol! Sometimes it takes a bit, but im 12/12 on orders


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Alway hooked me up lol! Sometimes it takes a bit, but im 12/12 on orders


Wasnt it like 10 last week....LoL
FvckiN..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yah lol but one was pending and another was this last cz drop

So in reality it 11/12 bein one in the mail


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah well 7 days after sending w.u it ships, khan u just said mailin it would be about 6 days. I did get a garauntee, but I was fine mailing it registered. When someone convinces you to pay more and one of the benefits in doin so is "ships within 24 hrs" then it should........ he pmd me MONDAY sayin "got the money will ship and pm UNDOUBTEDLY tommoro."........I "trust" mr c. I like him, I think he overextends himself and I am grateful for the 2 sites I'm a member of. I don't think that mr c had anything to do with my last missing payment, even tho it was the only thing to have ever gone missing. But do I put it past anyone I meet online? The only person I really trust is my grandma


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel you lastwood it happened to me to money collected on monday drder went out friday


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 9, 2012)

Got my 10 humidipaks. Very fast shipping. Surprisingly heavy. Put them to the test. Can't wait to see if they fix my dry buds. ..... lmao next time I'm gonna have to email them first and say "can you please not use the return address sticker that says "smoke fresh" with a picture of a purple skunk in a jar please......


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah well 7 days after sending w.u it ships, khan u just said mailin it would be about 6 days. I did get a garauntee, but I was fine mailing it registered. When someone convinces you to pay more and one of the benefits in doin so is "ships within 24 hrs" then it should........ he pmd me MONDAY sayin "got the money will ship and pm UNDOUBTEDLY tommoro."........I "trust" mr c. I like him, I think he overextends himself and I am grateful for the 2 sites I'm a member of. I don't think that mr c had anything to do with my last missing payment, even tho it was the only thing to have ever gone missing. But do I put it past anyone I meet online? The only person I really trust is my grandma


Thats a diff. story.... (the guarantee)
But i do think that from when the site had 1,000 members and now has 15,000 members customer service might change with ONE person runnin the show...


----------



## cerberus (Feb 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah lol but one was pending and another was this last cz drop
> 
> So in reality it 11/12 bein one in the mail


addicts always got their excuses.. excpeting you have a probelem is the first step bro


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol very true cerberus i think i should look into seed rehab!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah its definately too much for 1 guy to do. Imagine how many pms he must get in a day. That's why I say "don't tell every noob that comes thru here" cuz all the pms like "hi Mr. C what's the best strain here?" From noobfuck123 slow everything down. Ppl probably ask him all the questions that there are threads about.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah its definately too much for 1 guy to do. Imagine how many pms he must get in a day. That's why I say "don't tell every noob that comes thru here" cuz all the pms like "hi Mr. C what's the best strain here?" From noobfuck123 slow everything down. Ppl probably ask him all the questions that there are threads about.


Yah there were a bunch of ppl who sayin how Pm'in him was the only was to buy stuff... (members, not new members)
I was like holy shit..
I gotta put a stop to this....LoL

Youd think a big ol' button sayin "Commit to Buy" was obvious enuff...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah man, i dont know how he does it...if i was runnin the sites, orders would take months to go out lol.

wood, mr c trusts nobody too, thats why he does it all alone. definitely sucks though, cz and nettics will go down in flames if he doesnt get some help.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 9, 2012)

Well he can get help for a lot of shit and still handle all the money himself


----------



## tardis (Feb 10, 2012)

Attitude hasn't had anything good in weeks. I mean, I really don't need any more seeds as my collection is epic, but still, i'd love to have some genetics to drool over online. Right now Attitude is giving me zero drool factor as everything I want from them I have, nothing new has been all that appealing.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

I was in the same boat, until I found out about Sannie,CZ and Irie.. now I'm about to do a $900 between all three... after that.. yea, back to waiting


----------



## cerberus (Feb 10, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah its definately too much for 1 guy to do. Imagine how many pms he must get in a day. That's why I say "don't tell every noob that comes thru here" cuz all the pms like "hi Mr. C what's the best strain here?" From noobfuck123 slow everything down. Ppl probably ask him all the questions that there are threads about.


let me be a noob voice here and say, do you think Mr. C wants his place to have less buying customers? i get what your saying here but, you think he gets to many orders and has to much money comming in, so he should not allow any new customers? or should he remove some old "new" customers? you think GGG or mosca or or any of those breeders would rather sell their gear at a place with a small clientle?

It just seems your dream of a super secert hip spot, leaves out the sellers point of view.. 

just my .02


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

cerberus said:


> let me be a noob voice here and say, do you think Mr. C wants his place to have less buying customers? i get what your saying here but, you think he gets to many orders and has to much money comming in, so he should not allow any new customers? or should he remove some old "new" customers? you think GGG or mosca or or any of those breeders would rather sell their gear at a place with a small clientle?
> 
> It just seems your dream of a super secert hip spot, leaves out the sellers point of view..
> 
> just my .02


*"you think GGG or mosca or or any of those breeders"* <------- What does that mean?
Are you just referring to quality....


----------



## cerberus (Feb 10, 2012)

i mean to say, why would a breeder/seller want to sell in a market intentionaly designed to be small?

as for quality? i don't know what you think i am implying but I believe mosca has top shelf seeds, I have never run GGG but i have heard enough good word to ASSUME they are too. are you suggesting differently?


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 10, 2012)

what you believe & what you know...

i've run the mosca "machacar"... 3x hydro , 1x soil ... my opinion ==> lame

rather spend my money on equipment.

just sayin.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 10, 2012)

I love my c99 bx1 from mosca. she good (here) in hydro and great in organic soil.. but to each their own i guess.. I never ran the machacar though


----------



## taaldow (Feb 10, 2012)

[h=3]Tga Space Dawg is in stock at sow amazing[/h]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 10, 2012)

i was just gonna say that...



the triangle allready has it.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

*sow amazing says they don't ship to the usa WTF is this true?
*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> *sow amazing says they don't ship to the usa WTF is this true?
> *


Try it, Wink thing 
And find out.....



cerberus said:


> i mean to say, why would a breeder/seller want to sell in a market intentionaly designed to be small?
> 
> as for quality? i don't know what you think i am implying but I believe mosca has top shelf seeds, I have never run GGG but i have heard enough good word to ASSUME they are too. are you suggesting differently?


I wasnt implying or suggesting anything...LoL
I was just confused by what you said, and had just woken up....Haha


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 10, 2012)

So off of cannacollective,


Anyone ever done a run of Socal Seed co seeds? I have my eye on a few of them, but have no Idea whom they are. Any help on this?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> So off of cannacollective,
> 
> 
> Anyone ever done a run of Socal Seed co seeds? I have my eye on a few of them, but have no Idea whom they are. Any help on this?


I have never run em either....

" We are a collective group of established and reputable California MMJ breeders who have collected and breed medical grade cannabis genetics for our own medical needs, NOT for profit. Established in SoCal with breeders throughout California, from Humboldt Co. to San Diego Co., contributing. Each breeder has many years of experience with their own collection of medical grade genetics to offer the California &#8220;Grow Your Own Meds&#8221; MMJ community. With the combined talents, experience and genetic libraries of our established breeders we are able to offer the largest collection of medical varieties and hybrids in the state. We have west coast medical heirlooms, cutting edge elite clone only medical strains, modern medicinal hybrids along with some of the most exotic medicinal varieties collected from around the world. Our breeder&#8217;s arsenal of medical grade genetics is vast and proven.
Being patients ourselves we know how important proven genetics are and the necessity for medical grade &#8220;Grow Your Own Meds&#8221; in the California MMJ community. While visiting dispensaries and talking with patients who grow their own meds, along with seeing the amount of misinformation, dishonesty and hard earned money spent on bad genetics (Hermaphrodites, UFO&#8217;s &#8211; Unintentional Flowering Objects and mediocre quality), in dispensaries and in the online community, we realized that California&#8217;s &#8220;Grow Your Own Meds&#8221; MMJ community was filled with pollen chucker&#8217;s, hype and substandard genetics. We saw a need and overwhelming demand for proven, medical grade genetics. In light of this realization we joined as the SoCal Seed Collective to fulfill this need. We have introduced and will continue to be introducing, previously unreleased to the public, medical grade genetics. These include well know and highly sought after "Elite" medical strains, medical hybrids, California medical heirlooms and some of the most exotic medical varieties ever offered. Uniting as the SoCal Seed Collective let&#8217;s us offer the widest variety of proven &#8220;Grow Your Own Meds&#8221; to the California MMJ community, making us #1 in fulfilling the needs of all patients.
We only grow and breed meds we use ourselves. This insures our standard of only the highest quality meds. No pollen chucking, all meds have been grown out and tested (proven) before breeding any strain, regardless of their reputation. All breeders breed their own meds, no outsourcing or subcontracting EVER! What it says on the label is what it is, every time. Our goal is to provide proven, consistent, medical grade genetics to the California MMJ community. If you&#8217;re looking for the most experienced medical grade breeders with proven, authentic medical grade genetics and the widest variety of medical grade &#8220;Grow Your Own Meds&#8221;, look no further. SoCal Seed Collective has what you need. "

You can read that if you want......LoL
​


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Feb 10, 2012)

Lol omfg hahaha


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 10, 2012)

So much, lol.



*

If you&#8217;re looking for the most experienced medical grade breeders with proven, authentic medical grade genetics and the widest variety of medical grade &#8220;Grow Your Own Meds&#8221;, look no further. SoCal Seed Collective has what you need. "​
​
*I dunno if I agree with THAT, but, that Epik Purple and White lightning sound very intersting to try.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

If you can say Medical Grade 5 times fast..
We at Socal will give you a Free 5 pack of Beans!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

Blahahaha..


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

ok so i am in a bind ATM....... I have 112$ on my card should I get off my lazy azz and go put a few more $ on it and do my 3 Strain sannies order for 114$ or just go with 1 pack of Space Dawg and 1 Space Bomb for 110$ shipped.. So 10 seeds of tga for 110$ or 35 seeds from sannies for 114$

what would you do?


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 10, 2012)

Sannies.

Tga is the shit, and that spacedawg might sell out, but for personally, I would go sannies


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tga is sick stuff, but sannies is good to


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> ok so i am in a bind ATM....... I have 112$ on my card should I get off my lazy azz and go put a few more $ on it and do my 3 Strain sannies order for 114$ or just go with 1 pack of Space Dawg and 1 Space Bomb for 110$ shipped.. So 10 seeds of tga for 110$ or 35 seeds from sannies for 114$
> 
> what would you do?


Sannie will still be there next week or the week after that...
I have no idea how long SpaceDawg will be available for...
Plus its one of the best smokes you will ever have... (grower dependent)


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

should of put some more money on it last night when I was there but the wife was with me so I couldn't. seeds are the Devil according to her (and yes that line was taken from The Water Boy)

think ill get the Dawg now and put money on the card and get sannies than slowly get most of TGAs gear

thanks for helping me decide just have so many strains I want right now I can not decide on what to buy first... getting the dawg right after making this post..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

Shit dude mines like you need more cash to get them beans


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

is there a code for sow?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

any opinions on 
*OGRaskal - Fire Alien Urkle*
*(Purple Urkle x Fire Alien Kush)


*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

I would stay away fro his shit, just my 2cents


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

sounds nice but i would pass just because its from OGR


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> is there a code for sow?


Yes....
LoL



SketchyGrower said:


> any opinions on
> *OGRaskal - Fire Alien Urkle*
> *(Purple Urkle x Fire Alien Kush)
> 
> ...




If you have the cash and dont mind spending it..
Who cares do it..
There regs seeds right?
Theres always that chance you could get that KillaBombDiggity...
But theres also a chance you could waste $160- bux,,.. (<-- higher)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would stay away fro his shit, just my 2cents





apollopimp said:


> sounds nice but i would pass just because its from OGR


still a newbie in the breeder area so, this $0.02 i'll take to the bank Thanks guys!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 10, 2012)

hey Gud, if your still wondering about the dog thing, it turns out my dog is not smart at all. its probably my fault as i never had him trained to seek out the pork. i let him get a good smell and then tried to make him find the hidden package, but he was too dumb to understand and just kept going for what i used as the smell sample. so i went over to my buddy who still works there and he told me his dog is absolutely trained for pork sniffing.

anyways, his dog found the elbow in the oven style turkey cooking bags, even when it was double bagged. (btw, these bags are amazingly great to use with your volcano for when u get sick of the garbage bag roll thing that comes with the volcano). we kept the dog inside, we hid the bagged up pork under a wheel barrel outside, we went inside, he used some of the same pork to give up as scent for the dog, and we took the dog out side. he found the bagged up pork within minutes. since he found the turkey bags, we decided to double wrap the vacuum sealed packs. the dog didn't find those as quickly, and after 10 minutes of him searching, he found it hidden under a turned over flower pot. however i'm not sure if he actually found it, or just got lucky. after the first few minutes, it looked like the dog was using process of elimination to find it, or at least it seemed that way to me 

so to conclude, i wouldnt trust the turkey bags, and if u use the vacuum sealer, make sure you do it twice (vacuum seal the package, and then vacuum seal the same package again). again once he got really close, he still found them, but not nearly as close as when it was in the turkey bags.

good luck!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> still a newbie in the breeder area so, this $0.02 i'll take to the bank Thanks guys!


Theres a breeder on seedbay called Carpe Diem (d420) in the private breeders section.. 
Hes got crosses similar to Raskals.. the White x Bubba, and other white, alien hyrbids and stuff...
There all $100, but a better choice than OGR...
Also if ur on CZ.. theres a bunch of stuff...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Theres a breeder on seedbay called Carpe Diem (d420) in the private breeders section..
> Hes got crosses similar to Raskals.. the White x Bubba, and other white, alien hyrbids and stuff...
> There all $100, but a better choice than OGR...
> Also if ur on CZ.. theres a bunch of stuff...


Yes sir I'm trying to figure everything out at CZ... not as easy to just pop in a order. plus no CC but, I like what they have in genetics so ill be purchasing something... sometime LOL completed my order on Irie.. next is sannie 

1 xKrakatoa 1 xDetroit Diesel F5 1 xChoke Berry1 xFugu Kush 


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

Wish there was a way to get the Original Breeder Packaging from SOW for the Space Dawg


----------



## JCashman (Feb 10, 2012)

u guys see CC has a 818 headband now? first time i saw it listed, but ive been admittedly slacking on the checking seeds due to other things 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-818-headband-aka-sour-og/prod_4105.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

thought that was sour og, they just changed the name...?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

JCashman said:


> u guys see CC has a 818 headband now?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-818-headband-aka-sour-og/prod_4105.html


not to mention these ones... like I said newbie so forgive me if everyone knows about all this... all from CC at SOW
*Alien Bubba (Pre98 Bubba X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno male))
**Alien Dog V2 (Chem D (clone) X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno male))
**Alien OG (Tahoe OG X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno Male))
**Jedi Kush - (Deathstar Clone only X SFV OGK f5 male)
**Purple Diesel
**Sour Aliens (Original Sour D X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno male))*


only things I knew about CC was what was on Attitude.. if I seen these at the tude I would have to try them


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

it says "Aka Sour OG*"*

i want that *Sour Aliens


EDIT:
*My head is going to explode looking at all these strains and not having enough money to buy them all.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 10, 2012)

They gave the Jedi Kush away as a freebie on attitude a few months back. You had to buy some Cali con gear first. I heard it had lots of problems with hermies. And swerve blamed team death star cause they did the work on the cross. I don't know if it has been reworked or not.


----------



## at0ms0ft (Feb 10, 2012)

I had 3 Jedi Kush seeds 1 very very nice male and 2 awesome females that are pumping out resin like my White Russian. I haven't had any hermie problems and the plants are my favorite. I did use a few branches for seeds so I will have some more in the next couple of weeks. Aswell as my other crosses I used the Male for. The one I am curious about the most is my Harlequin x Jedi Kush see if I can get a high cbd from that.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

Do any of you hoarders get seeds from riot seeds? they are way overpriced. who does he think he is? DJ short or something?


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 10, 2012)

even dj is over priced


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

I hear DJ has some issues with people finding keeper pheno's... but, that's just hear say I have personally never tried his gear...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

just got a PM from MR.Cannetics n put a order in for 
SweetDawg
Strawberry Alien Kush
Strawberry Alien Diesel
Blazing Blues
DeepSpace
Shish99
Laila's Kush


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Do any of you hoarders get seeds from riot seeds? they are way overpriced. who does he think he is? DJ short or something?


If you watch sales it's hes not bad at all.
I preordered fems in dec an they were half priced.

It's taking forever to get em. But he said mid feb.
But they should have just went out earlier in the week.
I'll let y'all know if they show or not.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> So 10 seeds of tga for 110$ or 35 seeds from sannies for 114$


Hmmmm, I would get two packs of Chocolate Rain and a Chocolate mix.
Mostly because I will wait till the smoke reports come out on space dawg.

I would like to try Chernobyl and Jack the Ripper this time.

However esko should be dropping cheeseberry haze anyday now and I want my CC up to a buck forty for 2 CR, 2 CBH and a CM = 61 beans. And theres plenty keepers.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Plus its one of the best smokes you will ever have... (grower dependent)


You think SD will be that great? Batman vouches for it as well. I might have to grab it afterall. What do you mean by grower dependent?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> just got a PM from MR.Cannetics n put a order in for
> SweetDawg
> Strawberry Alien Kush
> Strawberry Alien Diesel
> ...


You sure you dont wanna Change that Blazin Blues to:
Blazin Blues & Cheesey Jones combo Pack - Only $10- more... What, What!!




boneheadbob said:


> You think SD will be that great? Batman vouches for it as well. I might have to grab it afterall. What do you mean by grower dependent?


LoL...

You gotta Grow Dank,
To Smoke Dank.....
(its just a phrase... the better the grower the better the tree... a.k.a grower dependent)


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Hmmmm, I would get two packs of Chocolate Rain and a Chocolate mix.
> Mostly because I will wait till the smoke reports come out on space dawg.
> 
> I would like to try Chernobyl and Jack the Ripper this time.
> ...



ill be getting Blue Chocolate , Herijuana IBL , K.O Kush F4 and the Amnesia Haze X Chocolate rain freebee


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 10, 2012)

at0ms0ft said:


> I had 3 Jedi Kush seeds 1 very very nice male and 2 awesome females that are pumping out resin like my White Russian. I haven't had any hermie problems and the plants are my favorite. I did use a few branches for seeds so I will have some more in the next couple of weeks. Aswell as my other crosses I used the Male for. The one I am curious about the most is my Harlequin x Jedi Kush see if I can get a high cbd from that.


Glad they worked for u. Just saying what I heard. 

I have read plenty of great reports on the space dawg. All that it took for me however was batman saying its fire. I trust dudes game


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You sure you dont wanna Change that Blazin Blues to:
> Blazin Blues & Cheesey Jones combo Pack - Only $10- more... What, What!!


it was a close race but, cheesey lost the coin flip...(only way to decide)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Glad they worked for u. Just saying what I heard. I have read plenty of great reports on the space dawg. All that it took for me however was batman saying its fire. I trust dudes game


 *a·greed/&#601;&#712;gr&#275;d/* 
Adjective:
 

Discussed or negotiated and then accepted by all parties: "the agreed time". 
(of two or more parties) Holding the same view on something: "all the republics are agreed on the policy". 


 



SketchyGrower said:


> it was a close race but, cheesey lost the coin flip...(only way to decide)


Nahh.. Bro.. You get Both Packs.. One (1) of Each For $60- Bones...!!!! 







Buy both Cheesy Jones & Blazing Blues for the special offer price of $60

(offer ends 1st March or whilst stock lasts)


Thats like buy one get one 80% off..LoL
Awesome...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> *a·greed/&#601;&#712;gr&#275;d/*
> Adjective:
> 
> 
> ...


..... What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

ASSCRACKERS!~

I was Assuming that it was a X between the two... looks like Mr.c is getting a little follow upPm


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ASSCRACKERS!~
> 
> I was Assuming that it was a X between the two... looks like Mr.c is getting a little follow upPm


You havent paid for anything yet right?
Just got your order ready...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

yup just don't want to piss the man off with a bunch of opps.. please add this or change that kind of pm's..lol but, I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been working on collecting seeds from jim Ortega for a yr now.
I had just given up.
An I got an email, its on again.
I pray he sends road kill skunk an it's like what I had in the early 90s.
That's my grail.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> yup just don't want to piss the man off with a bunch of opps.. please add this or change that kind of pm's..lol but, I'm sure he won't mind.



I dont think hell care that you wanna switch from BB to the combo pack...
Just dont send him a bunch of Pm's before he returns the first one, and ull be cool...


*From Ink at CZ.... (Illuminati Seeds)*

"Everything went out today...


*Irukandji* (Mamba x Pestilence) Fems

*Blueberry OG* (Heirloom DJS Blueberry x Pestilence) Fems

*Legion OG* (MSS x Pestilence) Fems



I hope you all enjoy




" 

Finally!!!



SCARHOLE said:


> I've been working on collecting seeds from jim Ortega for a yr now.
> I had just given up.
> An I got an email, its on again.
> I pray he sends road kill skunk an it's like what I had in the early 90s.
> That's my grail.


NVM i c...
Wheres he sendin em...


LoL..
Logic is making a Sticky where hes Posting all the names of the people hes banned with the reason why he banned them...LoL

Yah cause that meakes you (logic)..Loook sooo Much better...
WayDa Go Buuuudyyy!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ohhh Shit Look what showed up today!!Slow ass Mail!! More OG to the List!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 10, 2012)

Dogless is sending To me direct.
Was some Indiana jones shit to get those seeds.

Dogless is one hell of a guy!
I heard he payed for a hospital in gueatamala to be built the other day?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Ohhh Shit Look what showed up today!!Slow ass Mail!! More OG to the List!!
> 
> View attachment 2050985


Thats Chicken Scratch....

Is that GS X OG
Gs x OG, and NY OG
(GS x OG) x OG
????????????



SCARHOLE said:


> To me direct!
> Was some Indiana jones shit to actualy get seeds.
> Dogless is one hell of a guy!
> I heard he payed for a hospital in gueatamala to be built the other day?


Thats crazy...
The only Ortega im gettin is the Mr. Nice - Ortega...LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Ohhh Shit Look what showed up today!!Slow ass Mail!! More OG to the List!!
> 
> View attachment 2050985


I got me 2 new packs grapestomper x grapestomper bx foul balls and get ready are you ready????

Force og skywalker og x ny Jo og... Babies is taking a bath now.



jkahndb0 said:


> Thats Chicken Scratch....
> 
> Is that GS X OG
> Gs x OG, and NY OG
> ...


it's the same strain I'm testing now in my link grapestomper og x ny Jo og..


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay WbW I am Now Jealous You got the [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Force Og Skywalker Og x Jo OG I WANT THISSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/FONT]
*
*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

No need to be jealous its all love here.. I'm super happy I got these tho as soon as I got them they went right in water


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 10, 2012)

Added to the vault: 11 flo x stardawg(poppin 6 for testers, 6 blue dream x stardawg, 6 bulldawg x stardawg.... and a super surprise that made me really happy: 8 stardawg f2s


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The only Ortega im gettin is the Mr. Nice - Ortega...LoL


this one?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Who said Garden Of Dreams was Teaming up with Alien Genetics...

Cause to sell his overpriced BINS Alien gave out a list of people runnin his Gear and G.O.D. was on it...
And this was G.O.D.'s response...
"For starters get my name off of that list! That's 100% BS!
I've not Germed, smoked, or ran any of that nor do I ever care to!
That's Real!"

LoL...
I dont think there teamin up anytime soon...



ALL those testers are great...
Nice score guys,...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

That dude alien is just in it for the money. I never saw someone try to sell a pack for 1000$ and the sad part is the owner mr djk is allowing that shit... Mods on that forum are trying to find somewhere else to be because of that shit.. Where's the compassion?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That dude alien is just in it for the money. I never saw someone try to sell a pack for 1000$ and the sad part is the owner mr djk is allowing that shit... Mods on that forum are trying to find somewhere else to be because of that shit.. Where's the compassion?


Nowhere....
And lying about another breeder runnin your gear so people will trust you and cop yours??
Then openly threatening him and trying to start a fight when he asks for it to be removed..
Crazy..
Alien was like, yo you want me to post the pm's, should i tell them everything..
How you insulted my business partner..??
You dont discuss pm's.. thats dirty...
GOD was like, go ahead dueche its 1 pm, i dont care.. Ill post it..Hahaha


I still cant believe that Logic actually posted that the Posters rights are being further restricted... 
Him and his Mods restrict ppl like the KGB enuff as it is or was...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

After mr djk censored me from saying I grew two hermies from raskals wifi I stopped posting there now this shit happens and mods are actually going to other sites saying"I'm looking for a new place to call home after some bs with the other place I need to"... It's crazy.. Even they feel that mr djk should let this guy sell seeds for a 1000 but I guess mr djk is jut looking for a payday lmfao!!!!

Thats one thing I like about cannazon everything I saw or was interested in was under 100 bucks...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

What im saying paying over a 100$ is nonsense! At action for a last pack thats different but retail cost of a 1000$ why would
You pay that? I can buy so much shit with that lol


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so glad I got some BLZ Bud bean since you can't find it anywhere its sold out across the board.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 10, 2012)

The combos you guys were talking about a few pages back are they at cannazon or where?


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

riot has a strain called crap the shitter (c99 x spacequeed) for $10 dollars a seed


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> The combos you guys were talking about a few pages back are they at cannazon or where?


What combos?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah at cz. Sure fire seeds


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> riot has a strain called crap the shitter (c99 x spacequeed) for $10 dollars a seed


forgot to mention its pre-order


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks karma

wyte about 2-3 pages back they were talking about it.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

Has anyone even grown or tried Blz bud?


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive never heard of it. Who is the breeder?


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Ive never heard of it. Who is the breeder?


seedism is the breeder of Blz Bud


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

mdjenks you sure mention riot a lot whats up with that? most here don't even like him or his seeds


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> mdjenks you sure mention riot a lot whats up with that? most here don't even like him or his seeds


just because he has crazy strains and outrageous prices, thats all. I have no experience with him.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 10, 2012)

I just mentioned seedism.......appollo pimp


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

was just wondering didn't know if you new they guy.

I plan on buying Superglue from seedism


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 10, 2012)

How about that strawberry shitz from dank house? Looks tempting as hell.

Any one got a good grow/smoke report link on the strawberry kush?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2012)

Skunk is growing it now and from what he said its a winner in all aspects


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> How about that strawberry shitz from dank house? Looks tempting as hell.
> 
> Any one got a good grow/smoke report link on the strawberry kush?


Theres one on CZ, its done by DankHouse tho....

Skunk ill have it in here....
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/477172-connoisseurs-choice-epic-multi-journal-2.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 10, 2012)

Mdjenks why don u save up like 3 or 4 thoughts and put em in one post? Only 10 posts per page this getting ridiculous


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> riot has a strain called crap the shitter (c99 x spacequeed) for $10 dollars a seed


Just for clarification....
"Crap The Shitter" - Jack The Ripper x Space Queen 
And he doesn't sell it....
He just advertises the Once sale price as $10- per pack....
(he just likes to make fun of TGA... Thats the only reason those are there)


LoL....
Green Crack S1 (Riot's Cut) 
How the fvck did you make selections of a clone only?
Is it your cut cuz its in your possession?
Its an s1, so he didn't grow out a bunch of s1's select the best one and make s2's from that one?
So just what did he "select"... Where to aim the STS?


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 10, 2012)

PI hate to plug thcfarmer but I googled stardawg and the stardawg keeper thread popped up. Just look at pg 1 the different phenos there are. Fucking beautiful. http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f97/star-dawg-keepers-37238/


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 10, 2012)

for a while JJ (topdawg) was all over T*Cfarmer.

i dont know a single soul running his gear but i've seen a few nice pics myself.

there's a few stardawg crosses in my stash.

*

i think lady luck is shining on my gage green test gear.

any time something happens which effects small plants, i always use "dark time" to get some changes.

hit the grape stomper bx (foul balls) with a little myco tea and put them in my main tent which is 20/4 ...from 24.

im thinking they may all make it. 

still praying!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Karma,
*This was posted on 1/10/12 by JJ*

"Sorry i've haven't been around but i've been real sick and was in and out of the hospital a couple of times. As a result of my health problems Top Dawg will no longer be selling seeds until futher notice. I have sold my entire retail stock to someone who will broker them here. I don't know their handle or if they have signed up here yet. But you'll be able to find out who it is. I'll be back when my health is better. I'll check in from time to time but there will be no support until I return."


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 10, 2012)

wow that sucks for jj

*

hmmmm. 

one of these days i need to jar up some of his gear.

*

i dont kno what imma do when i run outta plushberry.

fucka fuck, i might kill & rage cause my taste buds are gonna jones.

i hate you tga!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

Why did he have to give his entire Bean Stock to the Farm????
Sense = None???
For TopDawg gear.. I may have to risk it.. Esp. since its prob the last batch.. (ever)

This is whats gettin released..
"Just harvested my seed crop! It looks like we are going to have a few new things. 
Star Dawg Sister(Chem 4 X Tre Sister)
Sour Sister( Sour Diesel X Tre Sister)
Chem Urkel(Purple Urkel X Tre Sister)
Bubble Gum Chem(Bubble Gum X Tre Sister)

Plus a few things that were already released. Things have to be packed and sent out so look for another update in a week or two."
(Posted 10/2011 by JJ, but never released due to Health problems......)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

*Chem Urkel(Purple Urkel X Tre Sister)

I'm all over that one... lol naw, but.. it be real nice i bet 

Anyone have a suggestion on a excellent bubba kush? I'm almost ready to try DR.G....ROTFL
*


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> ill be getting Blue Chocolate , Herijuana IBL , K.O Kush F4 and the Amnesia Haze X Chocolate rain freebee


 i'm running those amnesia haze x chocolate rain freebies atm...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> *Chem Urkel(Purple Urkel X Tre Sister)
> 
> I'm all over that one... lol naw, but.. it be real nice i bet
> 
> ...


If Immortal Gets re-stockd i would grab them...
Its Pre-98 x (Pre-98 x Deep Purple)

Not every CaliConn is Poison...
Is anyone runnin the Pre-98 s1's?

CC = $125
Docs - $200
IF - $40


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2012)

I ran d cc pre98 bubba.. its some fire.. but binned it do to shit in d yield dpt...
And don't be so fast to laugb at trying dr greenthumbs gear.. his og kush ghost cut was straight fire.. m well worth the 2 bills imo.. I'd think his bUBBA would be just as good.. 
Id rather spend the money on drgts den gamble paying over 60% of his price for cc's gear. With all the issues their having..


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm running those amnesia haze x chocolate rain freebies atm...



how far along are they?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> how far along are they?


Ehh.. maybe about 6 weeks or so of veg time on them so far..
I'm doing them.. purple berry diesel from cannaventure..c99 pineapple pheno from asshole seed collective..and gdp from connoisuer..i think thats about it..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> If Immortal Gets re-stockd i would grab them...
> Its Pre-98 x (Pre-98 x Deep Purple)
> 
> Not every CaliConn is Poison...
> ...


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pre98_Bubba_Kush_BX/Immortal_Flower/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

did I miss something or is immortal flower droping soon at cz?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wow that sucks for jj
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You gotta throw a bunch of raspberry's, and blueberry's and whatnot..
Blend them sons a bitches with vodka or whatever high proof clear alcohol you got...
Carefully put this solution inside a bottle cap, or small cup/ whatever, then into wherever you got your "non-plush" buds Curing...
As the Berry infused alcohol evaporates it will bring with it the subtle hints of berry's and such...
And presto, PlushbaDone to get you through the Day...

(Disclaimer Please operate blender at high speeds, and only near open flames. Never allow alcohol fumes to evaporate in a well ventilated area with proper air circulation. Before and after working with the alcohol solution take precaution to touch your eyes before washing your hands. If you shouldn't get some alcohol solution on your skin, promptly apply a small portion of the solution to any exposed area, preferably near high heat. If swallowed, contact the nearest Medical Professional or Poisson Control center before submerging your head in toilet water for 10 minutes while taking small sips.)




hellraizer30 said:


> did I miss something or is immortal flower droping soon at cz?


Nah....
He is working on some stuff. But no drop that i know of...
The pre-98 sold out within the last month id say...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

my bad I ment illuninati seeds


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

"bubba bx still incoming to then but only about the last 6 packs untill more are done which isnt really on the schedule for a little bit longer.

plenty of spacebubba though which are really putting out some nice phenos, some dark colored pistils have been reported now to =) "
(post 1/19/12 super)

"hey headbender the best chance for color is really the nightcaps mendo x deep bubba i dont think ive seen any purple spacebubbas yet =)
thanks for the intrest bigz! yeah its hard on people these days try to keep things mininmal as possible just for that reason."
(post 1/20/12 super)



hellraizer30 said:


> my bad I ment illuninati seeds


Heeelllzz Yeaahhhzz Fooolls!!!!!!

"Everything went out today...


*Irukandji* (Mamba x Pestilence) Fems

*Blueberry OG* (Heirloom DJS Blueberry x Pestilence) Fems

*Legion OG* (MSS x Pestilence) Fems"
(post: 2/10/12 INK)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 10, 2012)

any idea on what the drop date is?


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

I would have to win the lotto just to keep up with all these seed drops..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> any idea on what the drop date is?


Whenever they make it in....
WHo knows man..
1-2weeks?



apollopimp said:


> I would have to win the lotto just to keep up with all these seed drops..


I feel like that to some of the time, but i grab what i can...


I think my latest Sannie order is in the Bermuda Triangle.....
It usually takes a week..
Iono even know how long its been now...
First time ever it hast made it...


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 10, 2012)

all those lost souls in the Bermuda Triangle are going to be really happy when they pop those beans


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

fuckin triangles.....they prolly claim alota beans every year..i never thought about that haha



and my bad the other day.... i didnt get OG x Larry OG ................it was OG x Lemon Larry OG incase anyone noticed the fuckup , i noticed when my buddy asked if they were fems and i said no , he was weerded out lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> all those lost souls in the Bermuda Triangle are going to be really happy when they pop those beans


Those lost WWI pilots are gunna be like, Yes finally Tomato seeds.. We can eat!!!
They grow it like, WTF is this crap???
IONO johnny suppose we smoke it??
Poooooooooooooooooffffffffff<><><>M<_><_<>_<_>_<


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 11, 2012)

@ jkahndb0 seems maybe they are on to sannies shipping again? Just a guess because I have read of a few people not getting their packages but those were only like 2-3 weeks of waiting for those peeps.

I was just about to make an order from him too but maybe I'll give it a few weeks

The good thing is sannie will def. make sure you get you order. I have at least 20-25 orders with him and all have made it one way or another.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> @ jkahndb0 seems maybe they are on to sannies shipping again? Just a guess because I have read of a few people not getting their packages but those were only like 2-3 weeks of waiting for those peeps.
> 
> I was just about to make an order from him too but maybe I'll give it a few weeks
> 
> The good thing is sannie will def. make sure you get you order. I have at least 20-25 orders with him and all have made it one way or another.


Ive placed three orders in the past month, ive received 2/3...
It was shipped 18 days ago......
Ive received every order ive ever placed from him within one week......
(im just gonna assume its on its way and takin awhile)


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Those lost WWI pilots are gunna be like, Yes finally Tomato seeds.. We can eat!!!
> They grow it like, WTF is this crap???
> IONO johnny suppose we smoke it??
> Poooooooooooooooooffffffffff<><><>M<_><_<>_<_>_<


when i was young the only thigs that mattered to me were food and weed, then i found out you can eat weed!


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 11, 2012)

My last order from Sannie went missing and there are complaints on the forum. Sounds like an epidemic.

I emailed Sannie on day 28, he resent and I had my beans 6 days later


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> I ran d cc pre98 bubba.. its some fire.. but binned it do to shit in d yield dpt...
> And don't be so fast to laugb at trying dr greenthumbs gear.. his og kush ghost cut was straight fire.. m well worth the 2 bills imo.. I'd think his bUBBA would be just as good..
> Id rather spend the money on drgts den gamble paying over 60% of his price for cc's gear. With all the issues their having..


The funny thing is the only issue I had with Cali conn was sour og going hermie.. Keep in mind I grew every strain so I don't know what's all the issues besides thechem 4 og FEMs supposedly being reg seeds. Every strain I grew was a keeper from Cali conn. swerve might not be the best dude to deal with but I heard the same with greedy finger.
Ill be growing docs ghost og alongside some Buddha og I got for my replacement sour og hermies and see which I feel is better..


Shit even dr greed thumb is having reports of hermies with his bubba og.. Besides that they are supposedly 2 different cuts pre98 bubba and Katsu cut bubba.the only difference is 90 more dollars you get 8-9 more beans from dr greed thumb.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I'm definately gonna think up somethin cool to do with the stardawg and crosses.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> *Chem Urkel(Purple Urkel X Tre Sister)
> 
> I'm all over that one... lol naw, but.. it be real nice i bet
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie Cali conns pre 98 is fire.. I'm sure with topping and training you can get a big bush. I don't know about dr greed thumbs but if you want to pay the price go ahead.


jkahndb0 said:


> If Immortal Gets re-stockd i would grab them...
> Its Pre-98 x (Pre-98 x Deep Purple)
> 
> Not every CaliConn is Poison...
> ...


you are right about that tho I haven't found poison yet.. Like I said out of every Cali conn strain I grew only 1 strain hermied sour og and I got that replaced with Buddha og 818 headband and strawberry og.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

and alien leaves the farm because of to much drama.. man talk about fly by night..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

Man he is the dram..


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Feb 11, 2012)

Gooood morning SCT junkies!!!! I love the smell of breeder/seed bank bashin in the morn! lol


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Mdjenks why don u save up like 3 or 4 thoughts and put em in one post? Only 10 posts per page this getting ridiculous


really does it matter? They should call this forum attitude seed collector forum. by the way if you all haven't already check out the book "CANNABIS INDICA: The essential guide to the world's finest Marijuana Strains" it has strains I've never heard any of you talk about or probably even know about it just came out and vol 2 is going to be CANNABIS SATIVA Vol 2.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

probably cuz they are shit lol. same reason we dont talk about greenhouse, barneys, porno seed, etc.

i promise you there arent many...or maybe even any...strains we havent heard of.

and that book came out months ago, nothin new.

whats in there? enlighten us, oh great one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> really does it matter? They should call this forum attitude seed collector forum. by the way if you all haven't already check out the book "CANNABIS INDICA: The essential guide to the world's finest Marijuana Strains" it has strains I've never heard any of you talk about or probably even know about it just came out and vol 2 is going to be CANNABIS SATIVA Vol 2.


People got plenty of different seedbanks seeds not just attitude.. Sannies,single seed centre etc..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Ooooo oooo hey guys I just bought one whole seed of something! So what do u think of it?! Oh and when u answer this I'll ask again. And if you ignore me I won't get the point. I'll just ask again. And then when you still don't answer. I'll throw a tantrum and insult you. Cause u guys don't know shit. Oh wait no I changed my mind. Let's be friends again. Oooo guess what I bought a seed of something. 

Its like that lamb chops play along song from when I was a kid. The song that doesn't end.


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 11, 2012)

Now thats funny 

Except you left out the outrageous tales such as special forces green beret recon ranger with three TOD's in the sandbox and 172 hand to hand combat kills


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The funny thing is the only issue I had with Cali conn was sour og going hermie.. Keep in mind I grew every strain so I don't know what's all the issues besides thechem 4 og FEMs supposedly being reg seeds. Every strain I grew was a keeper from Cali conn. swerve might not be the best dude to deal with but I heard the same with greedy finger.
> Ill be growing docs ghost og alongside some Buddha og I got for my replacement sour og hermies and see which I feel is better..
> 
> 
> Shit even dr greed thumb is having reports of hermies with his bubba og.. Besides that they are supposedly 2 different cuts pre98 bubba and Katsu cut bubba.the only difference is 90 more dollars you get 8-9 more beans from dr greed thumb.


think the only way to decide is to buy them both and do a little old fashion grow off


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, correct me if you have heard of them, and they aren't shit they are from well respected breeders.

The original Sensible Seed Co., Spain: Bigger Pine x Bubble Gum (Bigger Pine x Bubble Gum)

Karmaceuticals LLC, USA: Blue Donkey Dick ( Blueberry x Donkey Dick)

Kushman Massive Seeds: Adonia Kush (Silvertooth (Super silver haze x Sweet Tooth #3 x Russian Kush)

North of Seeds, Spain: Blue North Special (Blue x Beast)

Emerald Triangle Seeds, USA: Bueberry Headband (Blueberry x Headband)

Whish Seeds, Canada: Blush (Bue Moon-Shine x Berlin (Afghani x Thai x Afghani)

The Bulldog Seeds, Holland: Bullshark (Great White Shark x Skunk #5)

Kingdom Organic Seeds by the Rev, USA: COG (Cinderella 99 x OG Kush/White Widow)

Dr. Canem & Company, Spain: Cogollon Powell (Big Bud x Afghan)

Magus Genetics, Holland: Double Dutch (Warlock x pre 2000 Chronic)

No Mercy Supply, Holland: Double Fun (Citral x Dr. Weedman)

Dready Seeds, UK: Dready Berry (Blueberry x White Widow)

Taylor'd Genetics, Canada: Dream Catcher (Indica Dominant)

Ocanabis, Canada: Barberville Purple Kush (Indica Dominant)

Motarbel Genetics: Gordy Spics #18 (G-13 x BCSC Northern Lights #5)

Brubbycup Stash Seeds, USA: Grubbycup's Stash (White Rhino x Blueberry) x (Blackberry x Purple Lady)

Mandala Seeds, Spain: Hashberry (Californian Hybrid x Landrace North Indian(Kashmiri)

Short Stuff Seeds, breeder Stitch, Spain: himalaya Blue Diesel (Lowryder #2 x Blueberry x Auto Nepalese Kush x NYC Diesel)

Advanced Seeds, Spain: Ice Kush (Kush x South African Sativa)

Sativa Tim, USA: Jet Fuel (Green Giant x Humboldt Select x Apollo 11)

Reggae Seeds, Spain: Kalijah (Blue Heaven x Mexican x Afghani)

M.G.M Genetics, USA: Komoto Kush (Purple Kush x Inica 6)

Holy Smoke Seeds, South Africa, Europe: Kong (Motivational IBL 2 x White Russian BX)

ASG Seeds, Holland: Kushdee (Allstar Kush x Algeria)

Zenseeds, Denmark: KWT (Krome's the White (Triangle)

Fusion Seeds, Holland: Lemonberry (Dabney Blue x Lemon Thai Flower Time

The Muppet Seeds, Spain: Machine Gum (Bubble Gum x California Indica/California Desert Sativa)

AKVC Collective, USA: Mad Lion OG (Jamaican Kush male x Skywalker OG clone)

Trichrome Pharm, Canada: Montreal Chemo (indica dominant)

World of Seeds, Spain: Obsession (White Rhino x Black Domina x Jack Herer)

Otherside Seeds, USA: Olivia Kush (Hindu Kush x Skunk)

Finest Medicinal Seeds, Canada: Peace Maker (Super Skunk x White Widow)

Unknown East Coast Grower, USA: Pennsylvania Purple (indica dominant)

Secret Garden Seeds: Pinkbud (LowAsis x M. JEMS x Diesel Ryder)

Supreme Beans, USA: Puna Blue (Hawaiian x Afghani)

Secret Valley Seeds, Canada: Purple Pineberry (Indica-Dominant)

SinsemillaWorks!, USA: Red Flame Kush (Purple Kush x Blue Moonshine)

Genetics Gone Madd, USA: Redd Cross (Spirit of 76 x unknown Afghani Indica)

Sannie's Seeds, Holland: Sannie's Herijuana IBL (Killer new Haven strain x Petrolia Headstash)

Ultimate Seeds: SDOGnisia (Sour Diesel x OK Kush x Amnesia Haze)

Bonguru Beans, Holland: Shiesel (Shiva x NYC Diesel)

HortiLab Seed Company, Holland: Starbud (Unknown Genetics)

Apine Seeds, Switzerland: Sweet Chunk (Sweet Pink Grapefruit x Deep Chunk IBL)

Alpakronik Genes, USA: Taleggio (Exodus cheese x Space Queen)

Karma Genetics, Holland: The Happy Brother BX2 (Happy Brother x Happy Brother BX1)

Redstar Farms, USA: Tony's Superfrosty (Blackberry Kush x 98 Bubba x Afghani)

Tropical Seeds Company, Spain: Towerful (Congo Pointe Noir x Pakistan Chitral Kush)

I left out the ones that I know I have seen on this thread, I'm know trying to start any drama just wanted to show some strains maybe no one on this thread has heard of, come you all are not experts, breeders, or even known in the breeder community just like me so lets keep it real and peaceful and not spit back a bunch a attitude towards me.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ooooo oooo hey guys I just bought one whole seed of something! So what do u think of it?! Oh and when u answer this I'll ask again. And if you ignore me I won't get the point. I'll just ask again. And then when you still don't answer. I'll throw a tantrum and insult you. Cause u guys don't know shit. Oh wait no I changed my mind. Let's be friends again. Oooo guess what I bought a seed of something.
> 
> Its like that lamb chops play along song from when I was a kid. The song that doesn't end.


Really karmas a bitch, whats ur deal you on the rag? I know this is what you all like to think as some special club that makes you feel better about yourself but I'm just here for the info and to give some info so if that offends you then I guess you must be one bitch to be around. They only reason I even said some shit to people on here was because of their attitude towards me.


----------



## greengenez (Feb 11, 2012)

Herijuana is next on my list.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah, i see a handful i dont know about, but lots of breeders we have mentioned many many times. i also see a couple photographers names in there not the breeder/seedbank...

but seriously, there are thousands of strains out there, we've talked about probably hundreds in this thread....i dont even know where i'm going with this....i guess cuz i dont know what the point of your posts were other than to try and insult some of us..?

nobody in here has called themselves an expert, breeder or whatever else you thought you read. you get attitude because you give it, plain and simple.

a little lesson, next time, post your list of strains and ask if we have heard about them...dont come on here and try to belittle us by talkin shit.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah, i see a handful i dont know about, i also see a couple photographers names in there not the breeder/seedbank...
> 
> but seriously, there are thousands of strains out there, we've talked about probably hundreds in this thread....i dont even know where i'm going with this....i guess cuz i dont know what the point of your posts were other than to try and insult some of us..?
> 
> ...


first off i am NOT GIVING ANY ATTITUDE you all are like a bunch of moody women and I was asked to post this, I mentioned i bought the new book, well new to me CANNABIS INDICA: THE Essential Guide to the Worlds Finest Marijuana Strains and said i had read about some I have seen on this post and that there were strains I have never read about or seen here and one guy said ok well enlighten me so I put on the strains that i have not seen on this post plain and simple not trying in any way to insult anybody here but I could say hey how are all of you today and someone would come back and talk smack to me. I'm not the one with the problem and I'm probably older than most of you on here not that that makes a difference but it shows some you alls lack of maturity.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah, i see a handful i dont know about, but lots of breeders we have mentioned many many times. i also see a couple photographers names in there not the breeder/seedbank...
> 
> but seriously, there are thousands of strains out there, we've talked about probably hundreds in this thread....i dont even know where i'm going with this....i guess cuz i dont know what the point of your posts were other than to try and insult some of us..?
> 
> ...


they are all breeders or banks the book states that. I'm just putting up what I read thats all.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

ok, this is my last attempt. first off, i really dont care how old you are, age has nothing to do with maturity. when you say things like, "attitude seed thread" and "havent even heard of," you're saying it with a holier than thou attitude...maybe its just your personality and you mean no harm...who knows.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> first off i am NOT GIVING ANY ATTITUDE you all are like a bunch of moody women and I was asked to post this, I mentioned i bought the new book, well new to me CANNABIS INDICA: THE Essential Guide to the Worlds Finest Marijuana Strains and said i had read about some I have seen on this post and that there were strains I have never read about or seen here and one guy said ok well enlighten me so I put on the strains that i have not seen on this post plain and simple not trying in any way to insult anybody here but I could say hey how are all of you today and someone would come back and talk smack to me. *I'm not the one with the problem and I'm probably older than most of you on here not that that makes a difference but it shows some you alls lack of maturity*.


i'm going to highlight where someone may interp. you as agro. 

see here where you ended your statement with a belittleing comment? 

besides the list, can I ask you what you think of any of those plants? ever grow one? see one? i mean, whats the point of the list? i'm sure it was to help further the disscussion and not just to troll up some bs, and i'm sure i am just not seeing it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> they are all breeders or banks the book states that. I'm just putting up what I read thats all.


ocannabis is a photographer...
im sure there are others if i look

nd there are 3 strains i didn't know about.. (n counting...)
ima chek em out....

I was on Bonguru's website a few months back, was gonna buy there Shiesel...(not from them dont send them $$)


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Now thats funny
> 
> Except you left out the outrageous tales such as special forces green beret recon ranger with three TOD's in the sandbox and 172 hand to hand combat kills


never said I was special forces or a ranger just a sere instructor and i did two tours and zero kills, I smoke for PTSD and Degenerative disc disease. you are all some of the most compassionate people on this site, thanks for the kind words I appreciate it!


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

good find. he's on sub's forum all the time


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> ok, this is my last attempt. first off, i really dont care how old you are, age has nothing to do with maturity. when you say things like, "attitude seed thread" and "havent even heard of," you're saying it with a holier than thou attitude...maybe its just your personality and you mean no harm...who knows.


man I even said age didn't matter and I was just stating that I read the book and saw strains I have not seen on this post because you all have some amazing collections of beans that I had not heard of until I visited this thread and I wanted to put up some strains I read about that maybe you all have not heard of so maybe you could check them out and add to your collection.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Ok, correct me if you have heard of them, and they aren't shit they are from well respected breeders.
> 
> The original Sensible Seed Co., Spain: Bigger Pine x Bubble Gum (Bigger Pine x Bubble Gum)
> 
> ...


here's a little help with the list. the breeders and/or strains in bold have been mentioned before.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> man I even said age didn't matter and I was just stating that I read the book and saw strains I have not seen on this post because you all have some amazing collections of beans that I had not heard of until I visited this thread and I wanted to put up some strains I read about that maybe you all have not heard of so maybe you could check them out and add to your collection.


if it didnt matter, you wouldnt have said it.

nope, not me, and although most dont believe me, i'm done buyin seeds unless tga drops anything new...oh and GDP seeds, cant forget to check them out when they drop.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> if it didnt matter, you wouldnt have said it.
> 
> nope, not me, and although most dont believe me, i'm dont buyin seeds unless tga drops anything new...oh and GDP seeds, cant forget to check them out when they drop.


Yah, as soon as i finish up my current orders i gotta go on a hiatus.....
But the world just keeps fvckin me over with Killa drops every other week just to spite me...loL


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

lol for sure, other than my space dawg and gsog orders, i havent bought any beans since the tga timewreck promo....before that i was makin 2-4 orders a month lol. i stopped logging in to cz and nettics cuz i didnt wanna be tempted while all that gear was/is droppin...finally logged in to check shit out last night..i have a shit load of pm's to read..


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

I have only grown BCN Diesel myself with my first hydro set up. i've assisted in others that include pretty well known strains like GDP, Strawberry Cough, Tangerine Dream, Blue Dream, The White, White Fire, and some I don't remember. Never had the money until know to get my own set up and do it all my self.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

my next run Im going to try my hand with BLZ Bud, Ladyburn 1974, Big Band, and Holy Grail 69. I have one week left of the BCN Diesel before she gets chopped.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

speaking of timewreck, i have one soaking right now...which i forgot all about til now...been soakin for 2 days and has a nice long root, goin in to soil when the lights come on.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my next run Im going to try my hand with BLZ Bud, Ladyburn 1974, Big Band, and Holy Grail 69. I have one week left of the BCN Diesel before she gets chopped.


i would try and get some tga in that next grow...i always recommend querkle and plushberry, they are a must grow in my book. there are 55 day phenos in both.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i would try and get some tga in that next grow...i always recommend querkle and plushberry, they are a must grow in my book. there are 55 day phenos in both.


I will try some TGA in the future but i have enough to last me for a while, like a year or so, thanks for the advice.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

My BCN Diesel, one plant. next time I'm going straight indica dominate strains so they will stay small and compact and I'm not going to top so i can just grow one major cola or as they say donkey dicks.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah, i see a handful i dont know about, but lots of breeders we have mentioned many many times. i also see a couple photographers names in there not the breeder/seedbank...
> 
> but seriously, there are thousands of strains out there, we've talked about probably hundreds in this thread....i dont even know where i'm going with this....i guess cuz i dont know what the point of your posts were other than to try and insult some of us..?
> 
> ...


Ocanabis is the breeder of Garberville Purple Kush


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember stalking Ocans Garberville Purple Kush threads years back. I wanted that cut so bad.. untill I smoked Purple Kush. Wasn't terrible but not what I expected. There's so much better stuff out there.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Ocanabis is the breeder of Garberville Purple Kush


actually hes not.

https://www.greenpassion.org/topic/24400-ocanabiss-bud-porn-thread/

but he did grow it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Ocanabis is the breeder of Garberville Purple Kush





jkahndb0 said:


> ocannabis is a photographer...
> im sure there are others if i look


He has his own website and everything....


http://www.ocanabis.com/site/


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> actually hes not.
> 
> https://www.greenpassion.org/topic/24400-ocanabiss-bud-porn-thread/
> 
> but he did grow it


Just stating what the book says: Ocanabis is a canadian grower who got hold of this classic purple kush, and now preserves this fantastic plant. so maybe not a breeder but a grower.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> He has his own website and everything....
> 
> 
> http://www.ocanabis.com/site/


yeah I checked it out and it had a home page but that was it you couldn't do anything with it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Just stating what the book says: Ocanabis is a canadian grower who got hold of this classic purple kush, and now preserves this fantastic plant. so maybe not a breeder but a grower.


Yah that says it right there...
It says someone sent Ocan the cut of purple kush...<-- Thats all...

Look at this Cherry Ak he got out of One Pack... That MotherFvcker...LoL










SpaceDawg @62





(All photos by Ocanabis)


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> yeah I checked it out and it had a home page but that was it you couldn't do anything with it.


guess when you just type in ocanabis.com that is what you get but your link did come through thanks man


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah that says it right there...
> It says someone sent Ocan the cut of purple kush...<-- Thats all...
> 
> Look at this Cherry Ak he got out of One Pack... That MotherFvcker...LoL
> ...


I wonder why they listed him as the breeder in the info section? does nobody know who the real breeder is? the book says allegedly K from Trichrome technologies.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

"White Trash Redneck also went on to tell me that the Humboldt Purple cut seems to be an old-school IBL, or Inbred Line, making it ideal for use in breeding projects. He&#8217;s bred more than 20 Urkel hybrids and has been impressed with all of them. I&#8217;ve discovered quite a few other Purples that are likely the same cut as well, going by such names as Garberville Purple Kush (a.k.a. Swerve&#8217;s Cut), Mendocino PK and Kyle Kushman&#8217;s PK. An Internet source I&#8217;ll leave unnamed says about Kyle&#8217;s PK:

Kyle Kushman&#8217;s &#8220;Purple Kush&#8221; is the plant that made Kushman famous after a photograph of the Kush made the cover of the New York Times Magazine about 12 years ago.The magazine is not a weed-centric publication, and the article stated how much real money is made by indoor gardening based on black-market forces and the technology that was in place then (grow lights, seeds, hydro systems, etc). In the article the grower (presumably Kyle) states that the plant was found in a group of Northern Lights x Purple Indica seeds. Kyle was living out east at the time and soon became a writer for HIGH TIMES. 

I would assume that the Mendocino and Garberville versions are the exact same, as this is prime herb-growing country here in North Cali, and it would be really easy for one grower to give a clone to another fellow grower. The Emerald Triangle (Humboldt, Mendocino and Trinity Counties) is known for the quantity of MJ it produces, both indoor and outdoor."- Sub

"Thanks G.S.

Yea she's the Garberville.The La,Lv and most Urkel's and so on are all related according to legend as far as I know anyway." - Ocan


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 11, 2012)

DDF5's from irie... I just pulled the trigger on another pack.. I need help


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn sketchy I've been eyeing those detroit diesels for a min. Do u have any plans on poppin them anytime soon?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> DDF5's from irie... I just pulled the trigger on another pack.. I need help


Are you 
1) Willing to admit your powerless over your addiction -and your life has become unmanageable
If so you can Be helped...

I like to skip right to the 13th Step...



karmas a bitch said:


> Damn sketchy I've been eyeing those detroit diesels for a min. Do u have any plans on poppin them anytime soon?


Yah me to, but if they were cheaper i would of copped em a min. ago...LoL
I wonder is Sannie's has arrived???... --->Pz--


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't really know what's stopped me. I love a good diesel. And that one looks great. Just every time I go to pull the trigger I don't. I want the Krakatoa and mau mau too.


----------



## wheezer (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I got tired of waiting for Attitude to get off their asses and drop that Space Dawg already.....so I ordered them from Sow Amazing seeds instead. I've never used those guys before. Am I gonna get my seeds?? haha


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

wheezer said:


> Well, I got tired of waiting for Attitude to get off their asses and drop that Space Dawg already.....so I ordered them from Sow Amazing seeds instead. I've never used those guys before. Am I gonna get my seeds?? haha


Yah there 100% legit...
But because of the stealth, no breeders pack...
And the shipping takes awhile....

No sannies yet...19 and counting...


----------



## JCashman (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thought that was sour og, they just changed the name...?


 i feel deceived 



SketchyGrower said:


> not to mention these ones... like I said newbie so forgive me if everyone knows about all this... all from CC at SOW
> *Alien Bubba (Pre98 Bubba X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno male))
> **Alien Dog V2 (Chem D (clone) X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno male))
> **Alien OG (Tahoe OG X Alien Kush (Alien Tech Pheno Male))
> ...


 Swerve commented somewhere about that guy from Alien Genetics selling Alien crosses for thousands of dollars per 10 pack. and commented that if people are paying that much for Alien crosses he should re release his own Alien crosses. it was on this forum, if you look through his post history, you will find the post im talking about 



mdjenks said:


> Do any of you hoarders get seeds from riot seeds? they are way overpriced. who does he think he is? DJ short or something?


 ive heard some pretty shitty things about Matt Riot. i dont know if its all true so i wont spread rumors, but if you do some research on Matt Riot and Riot Seeds, i'm sure you'll see what i mean.



jkahndb0 said:


> Logic is making a Sticky where hes Posting all the names of the people hes banned with the reason why he banned them...LoL
> Yah cause that meakes you (logic)..Loook sooo Much better...
> WayDa Go Buuuudyyy!!


where is this list? i read his lil post about names of shame or whatever, but i wanted to see the dirt


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

i am waiting for the bodhi drop as i have mention BUT i think i have decided I'm also going to grab some of supernaturals gear, the dude just seems to be a stand up dude and cares about people. just from forums reads, so WTF do i know, anyways i'm looking at the space bubba, anyone got any knowledge they want to lay down about his gear?

thanks


----------



## JCashman (Feb 11, 2012)

cerberus said:


> and alien leaves the farm because of to much drama.. man talk about fly by night..


 geez, talk about hit it and quit it 



jkahndb0 said:


> Yah, as soon as i finish up my current orders i gotta go on a hiatus.....
> But the world just keeps fvckin me over with Killa drops every other week just to spite me...loL


you and me both pal. the universe takes pleasure in our empty pockets and empty cards.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

cerberus said:


> i am waiting for the bodhi drop as i have mention BUT i think i have decided I'm also going to grab some of supernaturals gear, the dude just seems to be a stand up dude and cares about people. just from forums reads, so WTF do i know, anyways i'm looking at the space bubba, anyone got any knowledge they want to lay down about his gear?
> 
> thanks


Im sure you have read the reviews and smoke reports on cz. I bought a pack just from those. And like u said he really seems like a stand up guy. I've spoken to him a little in pm. Good vibes from that dude. Ive really been wanting to pop the pack I have. But no first hand exp with his gear


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info, as little as it is it still helps, yeah i have read most of the stuff up there. I figure i'll shoot him a PM and see what he thinks but i'm going to wait untill the bodhi is around, I hate pm'ing / calling people about buying shit when i know its not just around the corner.. just feels wrong lol

i got to be honest those headband crosses keep me wanting to go to them.. guess i'll see what the B drop is, might help make up my mind.

peace


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah I've the headband bx as well. I bought that one cause the picture was cool. Lol. The genetics are good too. I'm a sucker for diesel. 

Im with you on the bodhi drop. I just ran his a11g. I have his dank Sinatra,flying tiger,I feel like one more? Plus a pack of a13Xa11g on the way. I wish I knew what was gonna be in this drop. I'm not gonna go to crazy just a pack or three. Lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I've the headband bx as well. I bought that one cause the picture was cool. Lol. The genetics are good too. I'm a sucker for diesel.
> 
> Im with you on the bodhi drop. I just ran his a11g. I have his dank Sinatra,flying tiger,I feel like one more? Plus a pack of a13Xa11g on the way. I wish I knew what was gonna be in this drop. I'm not gonna go to crazy just a pack or three. Lol.


Hey, Karma..
Is the ~~Gorilla Arm~~ x Apollo, straight from Bodhi?

The Tude still has (from Bodhi obviously...\/)
chem 91 skunk va x 88 g13/hp
Old School Hindu Kush - LA hindu cut x 80's hindu kush
Dank Sinatra re-up - LA Affie mother cut x 88 
Gold Star - sensi star x malawi gold
and Isaac Haze - giesel x ace bangi haze

I think they had a re-stock yesterday and no-one noticed, i wonder what else went up??

From Immortal Flower I got:
SpaceBubba
Moose Juice
Headband BX
Pre-98 Bubba BX
GrapeHead
and his freebie


----------



## cerberus (Feb 11, 2012)

lol you and me both and i hear this drops going to have some specials, one offs and vault gear, i'm usually a skeptic to those hype things but this time i'm just super eager.. lol

yeah I'm a sucker for the D to.. and the headband.. and .. oh hell..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah the flying tiger and a13Xa11g are both straight from him. He's another breeder I can't speak highly enough of. Solid dude. Plus dank. 

I check his gear on the tude about twice a day. If there was a drop yesterday I missed it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah the flying tiger and a13Xa11g are both straight from him. He's another breeder I can't speak highly enough of. Solid dude. Plus dank.
> 
> I check his gear on the tude about twice a day. If there was a drop yesterday I missed it.


Yah cuz those Dank Sinatras were out of stock...
And for some reason the Tude does Bodhi weird..
They be addin a few packs here, and a few packs their.. All random like...
And yesterday ppl on BBay were talkin about nah i wont get it at the other place ill just wait for the drop here...
So maybe there was...

Either way, his drop on seur will prob. happen B4 his drop on CZ....
Within a weekish....
And they come with a new Little blessing....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Oops I don't have flying tiger. It's tiger melon that I have. tigermelon is chem d x uzbekistani x a11g

Should be real good hybrid vigor in those. Gotta pop those this year


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 11, 2012)

Man I'm getting super bummed last order from cz took a week 
To hear back and now it's going on a week for this one 
Anybody else geting the same reply wait


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn sketchy I've been eyeing those detroit diesels for a min. Do u have any plans on poppin them anytime soon?


Yea, that's why I ordered the 2nd pack of them.. Once these get here I'm putting them along side the plush berry. 75-90 days... A long one but, we will hope it's worth it!



jkahndb0 said:


> Are you
> 1) Willing to admit your powerless over your addiction -and your life has become unmanageable
> If so you can Be helped...
> 
> I like to skip right to the 13th...


I'm so addicted I can't see the light anymore.. unmanageability*is my only strength 

Hope your beans find the way home..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

I really want that Elf Snack and Space Mountain...
I am soon planning on having Apollo11, Apollo13GA x Apollo11, Cali Yo, and maybe his Afgooey x sour diesel ibl running all at the same time. I'll run at least 2 of them at once. It all boils down to how much I am diggin this AKG I am running. Guds description of plushberry's taste really makes me wanna pop that too. I really am having a snowdawg craving. Popped the BX. Contemplating checkin out Snowdawg 2. I have them sitting here. Hmm.
Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I really want that Elf Snack and Space Mountain...
> I am soon planning on having Apollo11, Apollo13GA x Apollo11, Cali Yo, and maybe his Afgooey x sour diesel ibl running all at the same time. I'll run at least 2 of them at once. It all boils down to how much I am diggin this AKG I am running. Guds description of plushberry's taste really makes me wanna pop that too. I really am having a snowdawg craving. Popped the BX. Contemplating checkin out Snowdawg 2. I have them sitting here. Hmm.
> Decisions, Decisions.





Oh the jellyness. If I had options ahaha


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

I really want the elf snack too. And the rainbow bridge. And the goji OG.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I really want the elf snack too. And the rainbow bridge. And the goji OG.


I really just want it all. Lol. 
I wanted plain reg Yo Mama beans. That cross looks sickness. 
But the Cali Orange should really candy it up. I love the taste of Agent Orange in the Vape. I used to pass big huge Vapir bags around the room and get everyone blazed on that stuff. I'd pick the buds right off that plant and Vape that shit fresh. It was delicious. I was half hoping my single Agent Orange bean was male so I could gather some spunk but it's a gal. Still have some Orange Velvet BX beans kickin around. I would look into it.. but like I said.. on a Snowdawg kick. 

SpaceDawg, Snowdawg BX, Snowdawg 2, 707headband x Snowdawg Bx. Citric Lime funky fuel here we come.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

I just dug my volcano out of the closet yesterday. I haven't used it in like 8 months. it's already back in the closet


----------



## Airwave (Feb 11, 2012)

Say it with me people....

_"I can't have every single strain."_


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 11, 2012)

The only thing of bohdis that really got my intreats is "goji Og"
That one I will try someday.

Got some wifi x bubba comming.
Germed that wifi fem today WBW.
Hope she likes the heat outdoors!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I just dug my volcano out of the closet yesterday. I haven't used it in like 8 months. it's already back in the closet


lol i pull mine out like once a year.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bodhi's Goji Og looks fantastic...
But right now its double the price..
Hes gunna make some F2's to release at a later time for a lower price..
I think ill wait for that...

I cant wait to run The Elf Snack...

Another Contest...
"Hello Zonners,

I am almost ready to put a drop on the Zon and I need help coming up with a cool logo for Calys Bros. Seed Co.! I think it would be cool to have a couple of calyx characters or something like that. I am open to all ideas. If I pick your logo you will receive the following packs of seeds:

Kakalak Kush F2
Lemon Fizz F2
Blue Lightning F2
Smokey Mountain Magic F2
Titty Twister F1
Guacamole F1
Grapedawg F1

~xO Kakalak Ox~"


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Jkahn your pics didn't work


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I really want that Elf Snack and Space Mountain...
> I am soon planning on having Apollo11, Apollo13GA x Apollo11, Cali Yo, and maybe his Afgooey x sour diesel ibl running all at the same time. I'll run at least 2 of them at once. It all boils down to how much I am diggin this AKG I am running. Guds description of plushberry's taste really makes me wanna pop that too. I really am having a snowdawg craving. Popped the BX. Contemplating checkin out Snowdawg 2. I have them sitting here. Hmm.
> Decisions, Decisions.




Watchout with sd2! I had two herms out of 5 females as well as two Sin city kush herms... Really ended up fucking up the alphadawgs next to 'em! Could be my fault, but not sure how! Either way proceed with caution! On a lighter note, i was able to find several seriously pimp keepers out of the lot tho! Harvest only a few days out!


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> View attachment 2052988View attachment 2052987View attachment 2052989View attachment 2052992View attachment 2052993View attachment 2052994
> 
> Can you see them Now???.. In the quote to?


nope i cant see them


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 11, 2012)

cant see 'em


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> *AlienFire Male (clone, 12/12 on 1/30/12)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally i forgot i filled one of those Attitude Tins with Royal Dwarf....
Boom, open up a Tin, got some nice Royal Dwarf.. Those Tins Cure pretty good....


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 11, 2012)

My GS OG is on the move again hope it made it through customs unopened


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

fuck man....this querkle is a good sleepy smoke...i was drinkin coffee, smokin a bowl and watchin tv..gettin ready to do some transplanting....next thing ya know i wake up 4 hours later lol.


whitney houston was found dead.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 11, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Say it with me people....
> _"I can't have every single strain."_


not with that attitude!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 11, 2012)

Omg cmt are u serious? That's awful!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> whitney houston was found dead.


i thought you were kidding. confirmed dead though 
(http://edition.cnn.com/2012/02/11/showbiz/whitney-houston-dead/index.html)


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

yeah, they havent said how yet...but i'm sure it was an over dose or problems from past drug use. she was only 48.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Feb 11, 2012)

GS OG confirmed. Mr. C asked me what I wanted for my missing envelopes and I told him whatever he did would be fine since it was my own fault. I do not like asking for things for free and I told him that. They were $40.00 envelopes and it is not a loss but a lesson


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> GS OG confirmed. Mr. C asked me what I wanted for my missing envelopes and I told him whatever he did would be fine since it was my own fault. I do not like asking for things for free and I told him that. They were $40.00 envelopes and it is not a loss but a lesson


i feel ya, one of my cz packages were lost in the mail...i feel bad though, he hasnt hooked me up yet cuz i wont tell him what i want lol.


----------



## shizzO (Feb 11, 2012)

I have 3 TGA ace of spades sprouted & am waiting to see if i get a beautiful pheno. I have ch9 "humboldt & jack" seeds i'm trying in a couple mo.
I have quite a few other strains i haven't tried yet,put up for future fun.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

shizzO said:


> I have 3 TGA ace of spades sprouted & am waiting to see if i get a beautiful pheno. I have ch9 "humboldt & jack" seeds i'm trying in a couple mo.
> I have quite a few other strains i haven't tried yet,put up for future fun.


sweet man. good choice on the ace of spades.

welcome.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 11, 2012)

*Flat Rate* or registered mail?? never had to choose before actually..LOL


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 11, 2012)

i always go registered if its available.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 11, 2012)

so, it's looking like the next run is going to look a little like this

*Plushberry *10 planted 8 sprouted 
*PurpleBerryDIesel* or.. OR *JazzBerryJam *have not decided yet
*Detroit Diesel F5 *is getting cracked as soon as they get here.

and finally.... shit! IDK gotta be something that's peeking my interest in this freebie pile that can fill that last spot.. get back to you on that one LOL


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 11, 2012)

First time my 4x6 flower room has been crammed full. And my 4x4 veg room is almost at capacity. I'm popping 6 flo x stardawg. I only have room for a few more beans and karmas a bitch gets to choose. A11, g13 bx2, Big sur Holy bud, blue dream x stardawg, chem 91 x stardawg, stardawg f2, Bluebery indica f2, The White Bx, or rocky mountain high...... keep in mind I can only pop a few, 5 tops. I kno I said id start the a11 so its up to u.... and takes the pressure off me


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 11, 2012)

Not fair. Oh man that list is nuts

Im leaning towards a11. For two reasons. I think u would really enjoy it. And it would allow us to do our breeding project. 

Im having a more difficult time than I thought chasing down my g13 cut


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

i agree. A11. i wanna see alot of A11 in 2012.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh yeah or gorilla grape or magic monkey


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Oh yeah or gorilla grape or magic monkey


thats what im talking about


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 11, 2012)

Anything with monkey in the title is worth it lol


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 11, 2012)

all i know is the cavaliers got that ass spanked tongiht.

nice.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 11, 2012)

ohh jkahn and gud btw.. 1tblspn epsom salt p/gallon foliar fed worked out. its been a few days and no negative effects. i was afraid i'd overdo it. mag deficiency meet $2 drug store remedy.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 11, 2012)

shit next time im at walley world imma grab one of those epsom milk cartons for the nute stash.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

All I know is the 76ers ain't doing shit come playoff time.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

Lastwood. If its up to me I say pop the a11. I slept on it. Then wake and baked with a11. 
Let's get this project moving.


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Feb 12, 2012)

Can anybody tell me where to get some stardawg seeds or crosses, not from Logic, since jj is out of the game for now. Thanks everybody


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Can anybody tell me where to get some stardawg seeds or crosses, not from Logic, since jj is out of the game for now. Thanks everybody


thelastwood has some, i don't know where he got them from though.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

shizzO said:


> I have 3 TGA ace of spades sprouted & am waiting to see if i get a beautiful pheno. I have ch9 "humboldt & jack" seeds i'm trying in a couple mo.
> I have quite a few other strains i haven't tried yet,put up for future fun.


I also have humboldt and jack as well but have yet to pop them, no time soon I have to many other strains I want to run first.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 12, 2012)

*

My riot fems showed up yesterday just in time for the outdoor.
Whooot






Soulasassins Og x pre98bubba,
ChemD x pre98bubbs
Greek crack s1
And bananna platinum kush s1
He forgot my freebies, but I got what I payed for​
​
*


----------



## tardis (Feb 12, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I also have humboldt and jack as well but have yet to pop them, no time soon I have to many other strains I want to run first.


I don't get to start any new plants until mid March when I should be harvesting my 6 girls in flower. Then i'll put 6 more from veg outside (after I weed out the males and I hope I have 6 full females). Then I have to pop my Mosca Blue Fin. C99 X Old TIme Moonshine just sounded too good to pass up. I still stand by the best gear to grow is TGA Subcools gear. Pray my plushberrry in veg is female. I've grown Plushberry 3 times and all 3 times got males (and one of those times used the male to breed with my Qleaner, Vortex, Pineapple Express and Blackwater). Also growing a Qleaner X Plushberry I pollenated. 

So many seeds so few plant numbers! I wish this were legal to grow all the plants you wanted, i'd have a yard full if that was the case. I absolutly love collecting seeds and growing out my own plants for my own medicine. I also like not waiting on drug dealer time to buy pot which I don't even know the strain. I've only been growing for 2 years and had I known how much I loved it I would have gotten my med card long before that. 

What would you say are the top 3 seeds in your collection?

Mine would have to be Vortex, Blue Fin (i'm guessing), and chocolate Rain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd have to go with Tahoe og,fire og and pre98 bubba.. Absolutely the best.. I got some Tga strains to run but my opinion I don't think it's the best from what I hear. Good yes best is a overstatement.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 12, 2012)

my best three are plushberry, querkle and grape stomper bx. plushberry and querkle are the best by far though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> my best three are plushberry, querkle and grape stomper bx. plushberry and querkle are the best by far though.


Different strokes for different folks..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

KOS Iron Cindy 
Bodhi a13Xa11g
Gage green burgundy


----------



## taaldow (Feb 12, 2012)

the bULLS all the WAY......


karmas a bitch said:


> All I know is the 76ers ain't doing shit come playoff time.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

taaldow said:


> the bULLS all the WAY......


They have a shot if rip comes back. But good luck with Miami.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 12, 2012)

Now I'm a seed and spore collector


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 12, 2012)

6 flo x stardawgs, 4 a11g and a lone stardawg f2 in water


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

tardis said:


> I don't get to start any new plants until mid March when I should be harvesting my 6 girls in flower. Then i'll put 6 more from veg outside (after I weed out the males and I hope I have 6 full females). Then I have to pop my Mosca Blue Fin. C99 X Old TIme Moonshine just sounded too good to pass up. I still stand by the best gear to grow is TGA Subcools gear. Pray my plushberrry in veg is female. I've grown Plushberry 3 times and all 3 times got males (and one of those times used the male to breed with my Qleaner, Vortex, Pineapple Express and Blackwater). Also growing a Qleaner X Plushberry I pollenated.
> 
> So many seeds so few plant numbers! I wish this were legal to grow all the plants you wanted, i'd have a yard full if that was the case. I absolutly love collecting seeds and growing out my own plants for my own medicine. I also like not waiting on drug dealer time to buy pot which I don't even know the strain. I've only been growing for 2 years and had I known how much I loved it I would have gotten my med card long before that.
> 
> ...


I have no TGA seeds unfortunately and my seeds are no where as exotic as most on this site, but I have learned a lot from reading posts and pissed off a few as well which I'm not going to do anymore, I smoke for PTSD and Degenerative disc disease, I think the PTSD makes me go off from time to time when it is not called for.

As far as my best seeds I'd have to say:

Seedism: BLZ Bud
Kannabia: BCN Diesel (which I should be harvesting next week or the week after) Big Band
Next Generation: GrapeGod
Samsara: Holy Grail 69
Paradise: Wappa
Nirvana: Snow White, BlackJack, AK48
Barnys Farm: Tangerine Dream and Acapulco Gold (I know barnys is very disliked here on this thread but my buddy grew it a few times and it was great)
Oh I forgot Nirvana's Aurora Indica


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

Lastwood are you liking the humidipacks?

Nice on the seeds u popped. That's gonna be a good harvest


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

tardis said:


> I don't get to start any new plants until mid March when I should be harvesting my 6 girls in flower. Then i'll put 6 more from veg outside (after I weed out the males and I hope I have 6 full females). Then I have to pop my Mosca Blue Fin. C99 X Old TIme Moonshine just sounded too good to pass up. I still stand by the best gear to grow is TGA Subcools gear. Pray my plushberrry in veg is female. I've grown Plushberry 3 times and all 3 times got males (and one of those times used the male to breed with my Qleaner, Vortex, Pineapple Express and Blackwater). Also growing a Qleaner X Plushberry I pollenated.
> 
> So many seeds so few plant numbers! I wish this were legal to grow all the plants you wanted, i'd have a yard full if that was the case. I absolutly love collecting seeds and growing out my own plants for my own medicine. I also like not waiting on drug dealer time to buy pot which I don't even know the strain. I've only been growing for 2 years and had I known how much I loved it I would have gotten my med card long before that.
> 
> ...


Didn't notice you said "Top three" my bad.

these are what I have, like i said no where near the exotic strains most of you have, I'm used to clones and my buddies only use clones but I got into the seed thing and have enjoyed it so far. Pisses me off that my buddies using clones harvest way faster than me growing from seeds.

Barny's Farm: Tangerine dream x 5, Acapulco Gold x 10

Kannabia: Big Band x 2

Next Generation: GrapeGod x 8

Sensi: Big Bud x 5

Greenhouse: Ladyburn 1974 x 1

Greenhouse: Great White Shark x 5

Nirvana: Blackjack x 5

Nirvana: AK48 x 5

Greenhouse: Lemon Skunk x 1

Nirvana: Aurora Indica x 5

Nirvana: Snow White x 5

CH9: Humboldt x 1

CH9: Jack x1

Seedism: BLZ bud x 1

Samsara: Holy Grail 69 x1

Paradise: Wappa x 1

I know green house is a no no here but I have them so I will use them.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 12, 2012)

Ithey seem to be keeping my buds from getting any drier. I have some buds that are like totally dried out I don't even know what to do with. I'm thinkin if I use2 packs it will give em more moisture. .... hopefully I wontget any more dry bud now tho, even if it doesn't fix what I hve. They do seem a little better tho. Not sure if my jars are completely airtight.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 12, 2012)

Man I'm excited about the green crack x burger buds I just fliped 4 of em 2 months old and have 2 more and 6 urkle x appalachia I'm gonna flip when my romulan, legion, and plush x sour bubble are done next week


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

some pics of my bcn diesel


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

A little bud I prematurely picked, its dried know I'm just curing it. Just wanted to see how the bcn diesel is as of now.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Ithey seem to be keeping my buds from getting any drier. I have some buds that are like totally dried out I don't even know what to do with. I'm thinkin if I use2 packs it will give em more moisture. .... hopefully I wontget any more dry bud now tho, even if it doesn't fix what I hve. They do seem a little better tho. Not sure if my jars are completely airtight.


use a piece of lettuce, it is inert and will leave no smell and will moisten your bud nice. i have done it many times and everytime it works.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 12, 2012)

Jkahn Bandana is startin to turn around. Lookin nice. I'm diggin the smell. Halfway thru bloom.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 12, 2012)

my alphadawgs look nice.

3 standouts outta 4.

two i really really like.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool. I have those and the Omega Dawgs. Wasn't sure which I'd like more. Maybe you can help me out with that when I see yours.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 12, 2012)

I have ad's coming down next week! Classic fuel aromas..


----------



## JCashman (Feb 12, 2012)

(edit)

also, every single strain i want except for 3 (GDP s1, 98Bubba (non fem), Leia OG) is in stock, and i just can't afford to make another seed order this month. unless its for Leia.

hey GGG testers, any word on a ETA for Leia? 1-2 months? summer? christmas? no planned date?

i only ask cause i wanna be ready for it


----------



## JCashman (Feb 12, 2012)

and hey Gud, i hope you read my post about my buddys dog cause i couldnt PM it to you.

and in other news, my bubblegum is coming down this week. i blasted a bottom branch with Blackwater pollen, so i'm gonna pop a few of those in the very soon future and see if i can find anything fun


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Jkahn Bandana is startin to turn around. Lookin nice. I'm diggin the smell. Halfway thru bloom.


I know what you mean, As soon as i went 12/12 my 2 Females perked right up.. One more than the other...
Here's the better one...




The plastic bag is cause im movin everythin and it makes it cleaner and easier...LoL
*takin apart tents and puttin 'em back together is a bitch.....


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 12, 2012)

ow yes. the structure on my alphadawgs is really nice 

*

NO. no i didnt see it !!!
& i def want to.

hmmm... finding shit on this thread is useless... cause it moves so fast.

repost it. please.

im around tonight.

got batteries charging... i'll post a nice photo in about 5, 4, 3, 2, 1

*

why cant you pm me?

let me check my settings.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah gud his response was so thorough I didn't even feel its necessary for my buddy to try anything


----------



## JCashman (Feb 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> NO. no i didnt see it !!!
> & i def want to.
> 
> hmmm... finding shit on this thread is useless... cause it moves so fast.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 12, 2012)

double white , you can just see the ww influence in these two phenos mixed on this tray.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 12, 2012)

Lookin good. Gud did you ever pick up Chernobyl..?


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

for those who live in the bay area harbordisde has some some "lambs bread" and "OG x Sweet Tooth", Alien OG super melt and Sour Diesel super melt all above 50% thc


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 12, 2012)

and Grape Ape oil at 60.91% and Amber Shadder at 60.09%


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 12, 2012)

Man A Very Good Friend Let me get sum cuts from him tonight 50 of them i got XXX Og, Abusive Og,Louie IIX Og and Cronic Avenger.. Ive never Herad of the Cronic Avenger


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 12, 2012)

batman i have two chernyobl seeds.

i want to grab plushberry & that... but 5 @ $100 is some scratch.

rest assured i definitely have in my mind your comment about a keeper in every pack.

i find it hard to believe 5 beans gets it done. so i need at least 10 of each.

whats that $400.

e$ko nearly shit himself when i told him what tga sells bean for.
dude never knew.

i'll not comment on his comment


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 12, 2012)

ohhh come on now. if i were u id just sling a quarter of that double white. order some chernobyl. call it a day. =p

i miss my cut.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 12, 2012)

hhahahhahahhaha.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i want to grab plushberry & that... but 5 @ $100 is some scratch.


Plushberry is 10 pack for ~$96 at attitude

5 pack is ~$48.00 at attitude


----------



## JCashman (Feb 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> double white , you can just see the ww influence in these two phenos mixed on this tray.


very sexy Gud

the white x WW ?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 12, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Plushberry is 10 pack for ~$96 at attitude
> 
> 5 pack is ~$48.00 at attitude


10 packs are $75 at hemp depot.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 12, 2012)

Speaking of plush berry 

The survivors 9/10
8





1 little runt.. Very runtish


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice sketchy going to have a good shot at the pink pheno


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 12, 2012)

PINK!!! Hellraizer I'm so hoping it happens lol

I'm moving so, I get to pollenate! If I happen to find a keeper male (witch I have no idea what that would look like) then I plan on hitting my nextGen dynamite, clone only O.GxPurpleKush...and whatever happens to be available At the time..Muhhahahaha(creepy anime voice)


----------



## JCashman (Feb 13, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> 10 packs are $75 at hemp depot.


ha! even better for the plushberry 

5 @ 100 is horrible - where ever u saw those, dont get them there, go HD or tude


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 13, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Man A Very Good Friend Let me get sum cuts from him tonight 50 of them i got XXX Og, Abusive Og,Louie IIX Og and Cronic Avenger.. Ive never Herad of the Cronic Avenger


Oh man, that abusive og is fire! I have a cool stripper friend that let me get that one recently! Its like a two month long lap dance watching that one do its thing!


----------



## wheezer (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, my name is Wheezer, and I'm an addict...............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

More og graze droping on zon


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> More og graze droping on zon


LoL.....
I was just about to Say the same thing....
Must be from Nooobs not paying.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

Could be


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

that' shitty.. but, means I can grip a few..MUUAHAH... wait slow down... this addiction does not control me, this addiction does not control me.. I'm in control.. I'm in control and I want GENETICS!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

"The father is &#8220;Super Silver Haze&#8221; from Mr. Nice Seeds, Shantibaba and Neville are my breeding forefathers, I follow the trail they blazed, I have never been disappointed from anything Neville, touched. The pollen donor is a world class male, and I see him in this breeder&#8217;s stable for a very long time, His lineage is {(NL#5 x Neville&#8217;s Haze) mom x (Skunk x Neville&#8217;s Haze)dad} I have not seen any other male, like this one. He is a war-horse. I have gambled with his life several times, and it seems every clone from him always survives, so vigorous, he sports very purple pinstripes, but from genetic influence, not cooler temps, nutrient deficiency or toxicity. He has beautiful, deep evergreen leaves, he is an average feeder, he does like nitrogen, and over-watering him has no effect. He&#8217;ll just grow another 3&#8243; inches over night. He&#8217;ll drink like a rabid dog when root-bound."

man has a way with descriptions, no?


----------



## Marley15 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome thread, been lurking for a while now. 

Currently running some Wifi's, got 2 keepers out of 2 seeds popped. I hear about the issues but not finding em in my pack.._yet_.

Got some Plush Berrys on the way, anyone use Herbies? It's been almost 2 weeks since they shipped, starting to wonder a bit.

And just pulled the trigger on some Jazz Berry Jams off the tude. I run a small setup so this should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 13, 2012)

My grape stomperXog arrived today.

Sup marley welcome to the thread


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 13, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My grape stomperXog arrived today.
> 
> Sup marley welcome to the thread


nice mine just got out of customs Saturday hope mine wasn't opened


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 13, 2012)

FROM BODHI 55 MIN. AGO.....

"everybody go outside and enjoy the world...lol
i feel bad that you guys are spending your precious earth time refreshing....
im going to post the gojis and little blessings to bb on tue and it takes 5-10 days to get there.
i can do random listings with notice, or auctions... ill post as soon as they make it...
im making a solid run of gojis right now just praying my snow lotus male puts out...
i try and list all the leftover stock too....
thanks for all the support and kind words..." - BODHI


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 13, 2012)

My GSxOG and orange Kush arrived.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha!! Just had to call my friend ..(seeing as it looks like the eagle is landing in everyone's mail box).. see if he checked his mail yet... =) success! Grapestomper x OG added has arrived


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 13, 2012)

Well no GS OG for me yet but FedEx did just drop off a present for me


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

That's some mean looking stuff Apollo


----------



## JCashman (Feb 13, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> Awesome thread, been lurking for a while now.
> Currently running some Wifi's, got 2 keepers out of 2 seeds popped. I hear about the issues but not finding em in my pack.._yet_.
> Got some Plush Berrys on the way, anyone use Herbies? It's been almost 2 weeks since they shipped, starting to wonder a bit.
> And just pulled the trigger on some Jazz Berry Jams off the tude. I run a small setup so this should keep me busy for a while.


welcome and grats on the WiFi. i've seen some great amazing shots of the wifi when it doesn't herm. don't worry so much over the two week thing, i've had to wait over 20 days before. and theres nothing wrong with having a small set up, i have a small set up imo too. it just means you can devote more time to each of your ladies. think if it like smaller classroom sizes 



karmas a bitch said:


> My grape stomperXog arrived today.
> Sup marley welcome to the thread


ugh. i raced home today thinking that today would be the day for me as well, but alas, no such luck.. and speaking of no luck, my front door was wide open when i got home, first reaction was that i got robbed, but everything was fine on the inside. im thinking my dipshit brother didnt close the door all the way and the wind opened it up. luckily theres only about a 15min window from when he leaves for work and when i get home. but god damn, i hate stupid people. (edited)

i also think i wont be able to not pop the GSOG when it arrives, so i have to decide what to take down, or must commit to being patient.

decisions, decisions.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

Man that's kind of shitty I'd hate to have to come home n see my door wide open, knowing damn well no one is home..(sinking chest feeling).. Good stuff nothing was FUBAR


----------



## JCashman (Feb 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Man that's kind of shitty I'd hate to have to come home n see my door wide open, knowing damn well no one is home..(sinking chest feeling).. Good stuff nothing was FUBAR


no kidding. and that sinking chest feeling was right on the money. heart skips a beat (or two), and the first thought i had (after the "was i just robbed" thought) was "is somebody still in my house"

but knock on wood, nothing bad happened. just have a dumb brother.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd take a stupid brother over a robbery/Raid any day


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Well no GS OG for me yet but FedEx did just drop off a present for me


im comin to your house to go blind off white lightning LOL


----------



## cerberus (Feb 13, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Well no GS OG for me yet but FedEx did just drop off a present for me


whats the deets? i used to live where you could get some real nice shine, at a dudes nip pad.. but i ain't near those kind of people anymore.. how is it? what's it bubble like? (proof) who the fuck ships?

nice find mane


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 13, 2012)

cerberus said:


> whats the deets? i used to live where you could get some real nice shine, at a dudes nip pad.. but i ain't near those kind of people anymore.. how is it? what's it bubble like? (proof) who the fuck ships?
> 
> nice find mane


The Outlaw Moonshine is 49.5% ALC or 99 Proof the Midnight Moon Moonshine is 40% ALC 80 Proof the Midnight Moon Apple Pie is 35% ALC 70 Proof and the Ole Smoky Apple Pie Moonshine is 20% ALC 40 Proof. got them from (store.liquorama.net)

i was gonna get a bottle of Stillhouse Original Moonshine but figured i had enough in the shopping cart .

edit: use code "Newsletter10" for 10% off


----------



## cerberus (Feb 13, 2012)

ahhh, so they arent real shine, they have been tempered off pretty hard, I bet they still light ya up.  hows that apple pie?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

I see! Was thinking to myself shinners are getting fancy  I 2nd the apple pie review request


----------



## JCashman (Feb 13, 2012)

anyone have an apple pie pheno? 

now THAT would be a fun project





(edited to hide my bad spelling)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

Apple jack x dairy queen my vote for lol.. I have grown non lolol but that's where I'm starting for brain storming


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 13, 2012)

Yep they been mellowed down a little. I had some home made apple pie shine and it was really good smooth and tasted just like apple pie that's why i got these 2 brands to see what one tastes the best before i make another order. 
Haven't opened them yet maybe later tonight might wait till this weekend going back to my hometown to visit and I never show up empty handed at my Bros house sure it will put a smile on his face.

here is a review of the ole Smoky Apple Pie
http://www.drinkhacker.com/2011/05/04/review-ole-smoky-mountain-apple-pie-moonshine/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone needs to breed a strain of herb that trims itself


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

No shit karma lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 13, 2012)

Any of you guys smoked or grown raskals og fire?

Mine is halfway through bloom and contemplating keeping it.

I also have Cali Connects Tahoe OG (Regular not fem) I can try sometime. Wondered which was better over all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 20 beans of that raskal fire but wasnt in a hurry to pop them!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you guys smoked or grown raskals og fire?
> 
> Mine is halfway through bloom and contemplating keeping it.
> 
> I also have Cali Connects Tahoe OG (Regular not fem) I can try sometime. Wondered which was better over all.


I've grown raskals fire og from dankhouse freebies that thing is fire!! Very very much the same as Tahoe but the Tahoe packed more of a punch


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've grown raskals fire og from dankhouse freebies that thing is fire!! Very very much the same as Tahoe but the Tahoe packed more of a punch


did we chat about raskal a few pages back? People were talking that his genetics were sketchy at best... or did I miss read the posts?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> did we chat about raskal a few pages back? People were talking that his genetics were sketchy at best... or did I miss read the posts?



I have the OG Fire cut. Not a pack of seeds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

He and his gear is sketchy but if you get lucky them you got some fire!
Mostly hes a shister!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

thank you and noted


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> did we chat about raskal a few pages back? People were talking that his genetics were sketchy at best... or did I miss read the posts?


I know raskal is a rude dude who doesn't deserve the praise some people give him.. I grew 2 wifi both were shit one full male n 1 hermie. When I told him about it he laughed and said bullshit. That's why I wouldn't buy his overpriced untested gear!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

that's reason enough for me... 

if anyone is interested in the hoodie from tga it's in-stock 
http://www.tgaclothing.com/?page_id=4&idp=8&idp_tr=4&idd=11


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

If anyone is interested..
*DNA Genetics Chocolope* is back in-stock


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-chocolope-feminized/prod_1207.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive been eye that one! Only reason i aint got it is a buddys got a clone only cut of it! And im working him for it


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ive been eye that one! Only reason i aint got it is a buddys got a clone only cut of it! And im working him for it


Im on the fence myself.. I had hashplanthaze from them.. not that impressed.. plus she is crossed using that Cannalopehaze. I'd need to try that one before forking over loot..haha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear yah there thats why im going with my buddy cut its a shure thing


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

your lucky... not to easy to find anything around by me... one of the reasons I have started my seed vaulting


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2012)

Very hard!! I need to find a reliable source for clones.. But I do have enough seeds to find keepers


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

living in the mitten is a bitch at times..lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

Chocolate Rain  


CODE: BCcr 
Qty: x $29.16 = $29.16 
Click here for more details

[HR][/HR]    
Killing Fields F3  CODE: SSkf 
Qty: x $45.36 = $45.36 
Click here for more details


[HR][/HR]    
Herijuana IBL  CODE: SSheri 
Qty: x $38.88 = $38.88 
Click here for more details


[HR][/HR]    
jackberry F3  CODE: SSjb 
Qty: x $45.36 = $45.36 
Click here for more details


[HR][/HR]    
New Blue Diesel  CODE: BCnbd 
Qty: x $29.16 = $29.16 
Click here for more details


[HR][/HR]    
Anesthesia  CODE: BCanna 
Qty: x $29.16 = $29.16 
Click here for more details


[HR][/HR]    
Blue Chocolate 

any of these look like they can be removed? I'm having a rough time choosing..lol SO MANY YUMMY CHOICES!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

Its the same here! I have been on him about it for sometime now and he finally agreed to a trade


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 13, 2012)

Dam near looks like my wish list from sannies lol the only ones i would remove are the 10+ week strains, there just a 
Bit to long for me!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 13, 2012)

damn. nice list.
have nearly everything from sannie except the 11 week+ strains... most in duplicate.

fuck fusion seeds... but i'd still like to see that blue chocolate grown out.
shudda got the ko kush instead  

or cheeseberry yes definitely the cheeseberry.

& sannie freebies rule!

*

i just got a 100 count bag of root riot plug type things.

how big can a seedling get, or how long can you let it go, in one of those root riots?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

yea, I didn't even look at the flowering time to be honest..LOL makes it a little easier to cull down


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you guys smoked or grown raskals og fire?
> 
> Mine is halfway through bloom and contemplating keeping it.
> 
> I also have Cali Connects Tahoe OG (Regular not fem) I can try sometime. Wondered which was better over all.



the tahoe aint for you batman.

powerful ...for sure.

the + side : decent cloner, easy care, & stretches good.

on the important shit ==> low yield, 70 day flower, and you'd need about 100 plants to get a QP = not worth it

and my tahoe has ZERO plant odor? smells like nothing.

tastes like shit too.
^ & i totally stake my rep on it.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I hear yah there thats why im going with my buddy cut its a shure thing



chocolope is sickness + yield

its 100x better than hash plant haze imo.
maybe there's a super pheno in that cross. it almost seems un-DNA like.


& a good friend with known cuts !!!!! is a friend indeed.

and why i like to grill.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 13, 2012)

im into two packs of sour d beans from immortal flower... this second.

i think they call it headband but it has all the makings of sour d... jkahn the research hobbit knows all.

no beans for me right now... im good.

even though i got those delta9 superstar(s) comming


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea, hph.. Or huh as I like to call it was in my top 10 for surprise upsets  wanted that to be fire so bad! Out of 6 5 geremnated x3 males 2 females and they sucked!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 14, 2012)

P.S. Chocolope has over 134 six packs in-stock so, no rush lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just cant get over it being fem!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> P.S. Chocolope has over 134 six packs in-stock so, no rush lol


That is why i like Sub...
SpaceDawg - 30,00 Beans sent out... 
(not sure whether its 3,000 ten packs or 30,00 5 packs or whatever.. either way the smallest amount possible is 
6,000 5packs/3,000 10packs...... That is still a lot...)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2012)

Where that space dawg at?


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/arizonan-western-light-purp/

This bud has some unusual white stuff on it.
There is a post on it in this forum


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 14, 2012)

That's what $1000 seeds should look like.. If they were ever to be anything stable in seed form lol


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> That's what $1000 seeds should look like.. If they were ever to be anything stable in seed form lol



Damn son, that's impressive!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 14, 2012)

picked up another pack 


Delta 9 Labs Super Star
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds




DELTA503/DELTA503




1




£30.99
UFO#1 Samsara Seeds Crazy Miss Hyde Feminized
FREE SEED
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
UFO#2 World of Seeds Sugar Mango Ryder
FREE SEED
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
FREE Delta 9 Labs Simpson Kush 2 Reg Seeds
Delta 9 Labs Promo
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2012)

god dam....been waiting on chocolope for ages...why do they have to release only fems....i want me some reg beans again...


lol $100 bucks for the tga hoodie? are they fuckin nuts??


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 14, 2012)

they are nuts.

and today sage pay was all fucked up.

has to phone my shit in  

^ dedication !

e$ko tells me the trend is toward fems. 

& some plants he'll never make regs cause they're rare gems that he doesn't want to share males w/ us ...basically on some top top top gear ====> he's sick of people beating strains, stealing his work, making crosses and not giving credit.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2012)

allen iverson is broke. it amazes me how dumb people are....give me $1 million and i'd be set for life....i dont know how people blow through $100+ million...

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201202/allen-iverson-has-no-answer-financial-woes

a family friend of ours ran a small moving company, he got lucky and picked up a $5 million contract...he completed the job and had almost $4 milliion in the bank at one point...3 years later it was all gone and he was in jail for not being able to pay his taxes...fuckin stupidity...


----------



## cerberus (Feb 14, 2012)

"what we talking about here? PRACTICE! it's only practice. i mean come on!"

saw stupid coming years ago..


----------



## blissfest (Feb 14, 2012)

Just germed a 10-pack of Rare Dankness Ghost Train Haze #2, 

9 out of 10 cracked, with 1 D.O.A, 3 of them I had to perform surgery on to get the shell off, and 1 of them had complications and might not pull thru.

So 8 healthy babys going, should be a fun grow, I want a 25%+ THC pheno


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 14, 2012)

Havent ordered seeds in a grip.

This last order has set at Usps NY checkpoint for 6 days now??

This never happened before when I was ordering kinda worried.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 14, 2012)

[youtube]dO62em6iZag[/youtube]

***
***
***

...out in brooklyn flashing all of your rocks
... got 

...this is how you get got.

...some girl from pink house said "i like you alot"
...got

...this is how you get got.

...or highposting when you're far from home
...or like highposting when you all alone

***
***

pork chop'n it up ... nitty gritty style.

yum. yum. 

w/ some good eats!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> god dam....been waiting on chocolope for ages...why do they have to release only fems....i want me some reg beans again...
> 
> 
> lol $100 bucks for the tga hoodie? are they fuckin nuts??





gudkarma said:


> they are nuts.
> 
> and today sage pay was all fucked up.
> 
> ...


I ordered two of the hoodies, I usually buy DC/affliction n shit thats expensive.. At least I can wear this in the grow rooms with out getting lip...haha


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> god dam....been waiting on chocolope for ages...why do they have to release only fems....i want me some reg beans again...
> lol $100 bucks for the tga hoodie? are they fuckin nuts??


haha my exact thoughts. i heard the hoodie was in stock, went to check it out, and saw it was more expensive than a 10pk of Plushberry... i did a "wtf is this" and promptly turned back to RIU 



cmt1984 said:


> allen iverson is broke. it amazes me how dumb people are....give me $1 million and i'd be set for life....i dont know how people blow through $100+ million...http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201202/allen-iverson-has-no-answer-financial-woes. a family friend of ours ran a small moving company, he got lucky and picked up a $5 million contract...he completed the job and had almost $4 milliion in the bank at one point...3 years later it was all gone and he was in jail for not being able to pay his taxes...fuckin stupidity...


for real. and unbelievable. so many famous people end up poor again, i feel like i could get away with being an accountant in Hollywood since there's apparently no repercussions for allowing your clients to just blow through millions and millions of dollars. and like you, if i had a million dollars id be set for life.

i should start a business that simply contacts famous rich (high risk to be poor again) type of people and have them give me a million dollars to invest with. then that way when they are poor again, i can give them the million back to get back on their feet, and i would keep all the money i made using that million in capital.

its a win-win


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

blissfest said:


> 3 of them I had to perform surgery on to get the shell off, and 1 of them had complications and might not pull thru.


ugh, i hate when i have to play Operation on my baby seedlings. i'm always so worried i'm going to tear their little baby heads right off


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 14, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Havent ordered seeds in a grip.
> 
> This last order has set at Usps NY checkpoint for 6 days now??
> 
> This never happened before when I was ordering kinda worried.


Don't be. Mines been there too since Feb 5th.

"Processed Through Sort Facility - Origin Post is Preparing Shipment"

I imagine it's sitting in a container preparing for shipment.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Don't be. Mines been there too since Feb 5th.
> I imagine it's sitting in a container preparing for shipment.


or they are just being shitty about updating the tracking. i've had it say the package was in NY just like you, when it was really across the country, sitting my lap


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the tahoe aint for you batman.
> 
> powerful ...for sure.
> 
> ...


ohh well then fuck that then.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 14, 2012)

JCashman said:


> or they are just being shitty about updating the tracking. i've had it say the package was in NY just like you, when it was really across the country, sitting my lap


They delivered my seeds yesterday and still haven't updated to delivered.....if it never gets updated I might hit up the tude with a lost package...lol


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you guys smoked or grown raskals og fire?
> 
> Mine is halfway through bloom and contemplating keeping it.
> 
> I also have Cali Connects Tahoe OG (Regular not fem) I can try sometime. Wondered which was better over all.


depends what u lookin for the TAHOE OG is sweeter and the fire OG is a LITTLE bit more stoney but the tahoe og is up there it packs a punch almost very SIMILAR to the fire og but the tahoe is about twice as sweet of an og taste so just depends what u lookin for ..hope this helps


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

Grapestomper x Joseph OG hath arrived today. took 10 days (thank you attitude!)

11 beans and 1 piece of rice in a 10 pack. (thank you GGG!)


and a big thank you to the GGG testers for keeping us all on the ball about the drop dates! 

<3



ps- it was funny i looked out my window and saw the mailman across the street and just stalked him with my eyes like a lion hiding in the grass waiting for that one gazelle to wander just a little to far from the herd before i pull him into the grass and eat his entrails. luckily it didnt come to that


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 14, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Grapestomper x Joseph OG hath arrived today. took 10 days (thank you attitude!)
> 
> 11 beans and 1 piece of rice in a 10 pack. (thank you GGG!)
> 
> ...


LMAO Too Funny But be careful those crazy ass mail men carry mace and what ever else they can fit in there pocket Lol.. Glad You got your beans today!!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> LMAO Too Funny But be careful those crazy ass mail men carry mace and what ever else they can fit in there pocket Lol.. Glad You got your beans today!!


i'd never actually hurt my mailman... if i did, who would bring my beans?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 14, 2012)

JCashman said:


> ugh, i hate when i have to play Operation on my baby seedlings. i'm always so worried i'm going to tear their little baby heads right off


I did tear most of the head off, but the little fucker is still kickin,


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> depends what u lookin for the TAHOE OG is sweeter and the fire OG is a LITTLE bit more stoney but the tahoe og is up there it packs a punch almost very SIMILAR to the fire og but the tahoe is about twice as sweet of an og taste so just depends what u lookin for ..hope this helps


oh ya and batman i no this because i smoked like 9+ different ogs last week, og kush, larry og, platinum og,diablo og,fire og, tahoe og, sfv og, white fire og, alien og


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

i updated the vault, figured i'd share. not the biggest or the bestest collection by far, i know. But it&#8217;s a start, and it&#8217;s mine 

AlphaKronik Sin City Kush
AlphaKronik Jackpot Royale
Barney&#8217;s Farm Vanilla Kush 
Bodhi Seeds Dank Sinatra
Cali Connection Blackwater 
Cali Connection Corleone Kush
Cali Connection Jamaican D 
Cali Connection Tahoe OG 
Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice
Delicious Seeds LA Diva
Dinafem Diesel 
Dinafem Blue Widow 
Dinafem Cheese 
Dinafem OG Kush 
DJ Short Blueberry 
DJ Short Flo 
Dutch Passion Blueberry 
Dutch Passion White Widow 
Emerald Triangle Bubba 76
Emerald Triangle Trinity Kush
Emerald Triangle Grapefruit Krush
Emerald Triangle Emerald Jack
Eva Seeds Veneno
Female Seeds Cinderella 99 BX1 
G13 Labs Purple Haze 
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum 
Gage Green Burgundy 
Gage Green Sun Maden
Gage Green Grapestomper OG
Green House Kaia Kush 
Kaliman Cheese #1
Kannabia Power Skunk 
Kannabia White Domina 
Mosca Cinderella 99 BX1 
Mosca Old Time Bubba 
Samsara Sweet Black Angel
TGA Subcool Plush Berry 
TH Seeds MK Ultra 
UK Cheesehead &#8220;The White&#8221; S2 aka NMK
World of Seeds NL x Big Bud
World of Seeds Madness
Homemade Power Purp (Grandaddy Purp x Power Plant)
Homemade Purple Drink (Power Purp x Blackwater)
Homemade Black Gum (Bubblegum x Blackwater)
Acquired From Trades Blue Dragon (Sour Diesel x Blueberry)
Acquired From Trades Grandaddy Purp S1
Acquired From Trades OG Kush (not sure which cut, low yield, tastes like a zesty lemon pepper forest) S1


and dont hate on the GH order, i was chasing Apothecary's Kaia Kush and didn't know any better back then.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good jc


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 14, 2012)

If you buy from SOW and no original breeder packaging all you need to do is ask and they will send it.. just wanted to let those know that weren't buying because of not getting the original packaging


----------



## blissfest (Feb 14, 2012)

I should have a bigger seed collection, but I keep growing them


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 14, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I should have a bigger seed collection, but I keep growing them



only one way to remedy that problem if your going to pop 5 seeds than buy 10...


----------



## blissfest (Feb 14, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> only one way to remedy that problem if your going to pop 5 seeds than buy 10...


True, or buy twenty and pop 10, LOL! 

I always like to germ the whole pack just for selection purposes.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

jcashman said:


> i updated the vault, figured i'd share. Not the biggest or the bestest collection by far, i know. But its a start, and its mine
> 
> alphakronik sin city kush
> alphakronik jackpot royale
> ...


dammmm good shit man..how long of a period is this over and how many different strains do u run each grow ?? Good shit man +rep because it gives me inspiration for my list!!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 14, 2012)

double white , near chopy chop time







houston shoreline







tahoe OG







nl x bb , purp'in it up


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks dank. I'm surprised you thought so poorly of Tahoe. Skunkie loved his. And I've read some great reviews. Maybe a weak pheno?

Shorelines looking good. Frosty and purpin up. My leaves are black. But I think I'm maybe a week ahead.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 14, 2012)

absolutely a shity pheno... i got from a fine farmer.

not thrilled at all. but its not his fault. dude didnt know my adgenda. 
what you see in the above pic is the last of it & i'll sell every gram.

its good bro dont get me wrong but not epic. 
fuck that. not in this lifetime. more work on that one.
& im curious about the big buddah version but i hate following f*g threads. 

only one way to know but im not a tahoe fan plain & simple. 

got much bigger, badder, & 100x better shit to run.

my next seed score is gonna be 2 five packs of chernyobl.

& my new line up was basically gifted to me from two super awesome farmers.
& im kinda not wanting to pop any more seed , i want shit gone & plan to work 4 to 6 strains real good like.
& im working a few seriously FAT alphadawgs... these fuckers look real nice.
& legion , lavander haze (super dank), double white, & a few others are getting ghost.

we gonna put hennepdesk's "original sage" to the test REAL SOON too. 
^ if it dont bang zips... gone.

i actually bought some dank too ! hahahahhahahhhahahahaha. 

wanna know what strain. a zip of plushberry. i hate you tga.

some cool people around here tell u what


----------



## Agent0086 (Feb 14, 2012)

added some more beans today!

Cali Connection Blackwater
Cali Connection Chem Valley Kush
Cali connection Purple Chem


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 14, 2012)

timewreck...twins?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> absolutely a shity pheno... i got from a fine farmer.
> 
> not thrilled at all. but its not his fault. dude didnt know my adgenda.
> what you see in the above pic is the last of it & i'll sell every gram.
> ...


Someday I gotta find time and do some Subcool shit? Chernoybl and Agent Orange have always looked good too me.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> timewreck...twins?


That's sweet as fuck!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> dammmm good shit man..how long of a period is this over and how many different strains do u run each grow ?? Good shit man +rep because it gives me inspiration for my list!!


 not sure exactly how long, a few years. i wish i would have kept at least 1 bean from every pack, quite a few strains i purchased and ran and just don't have anymore. like Mr Nice gear, i'm all out of it  
and i mix it up every so often. lately been running different strains cause i'm looking for something special. not sure exactly what i'm looking for. but when i find it, i'll know 



hellraizer30 said:


> Looks good jc


thanks buddy! we all gotta start somewhere amirite?



karmas a bitch said:


> Looks dank. I'm surprised you thought so poorly of Tahoe. Skunkie loved his. And I've read some great reviews. Maybe a weak pheno?


i ran half a pack of tahoes and only 1 was worth anything, but that 1 was straight fire. yield sucked balls. yield sucked big sloppy balls actually. but the taste and potency made me happy. haven't ran it since then though because of the yield.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> double white , near chopy chop time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking very nice over there gud! very frosty!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 14, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Someday I gotta find time and do some Subcool shit? Chernoybl and Agent Orange have always looked good too me.


AO tastes fantastic but is not a heavy hitter. Chernobyl wrecks me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would love to hammer down on tga gear but the tude charges 96$ for a10 pack  and hemp depot has them for 75$
But they dond do credit! Just mail in. Is there another outfit that good thats got there gear?


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 14, 2012)

not that i know.
seed botique , but they changed to cash only too.

hemp depot is reliable but i hate the same thing u do.

from the tude, i'll just grab what i can when i can... or tga up when there's a special. 

i want 10 jack the ripper too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 14, 2012)

If used hemp depot three or four times. Theyre straight. I always send money orders. 
Aint no way I'm spending that extra twenty five a pack on TGA gear. Not when I can it from hd.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 14, 2012)

I have 7 JTR beans left. really should get to them. Gud u should do the Chernobyl and find that Trainwreck pheno, and Ill get to these eventually soon.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would love to hammer down on tga gear but the tude charges 96$ for a10 pack  and hemp depot has them for 75$
> But they dond do credit! Just mail in. Is there another outfit that good thats got there gear?


Actually after the 10% discount there only $85.31 at the Tude...
So depending on the freebie's and stuff...
Whether shipping and arrival times are key... Attitude may be better for just an extra 10 bux....

And at seaofseeds.com_ There $82.55 (Two 5 packs, no 10 packs in stock for the most part)
Code seaofseeds 11% off


----------



## JCashman (Feb 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> timewreck...twins?


how awesome would it be if you could breed twins into seeds as a trait 

get 10 girls outta a 5 pack


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 14, 2012)

Too cool indeed


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YTjOXwoAD74]http://youtu.be/YTjOXwoAD74[/video]

for anyone that didn't see this... My buddy just sent me this video.. I almost pissed my pant's at the "Ha-Ha's"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 15, 2012)

Once again OG Graze has been re-stocked.....


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I have 7 JTR beans left. really should get to them. Gud u should do the Chernobyl and find that Trainwreck pheno, and Ill get to these eventually soon.


i got a feeling you may want to marinade my chops


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2012)

Gud I was meaning to say don't let that exp you had feel like Tahoe is not worth it.. It's by far the best og I grew and tasted. Maybe the clone you got wasn't all that but what I grew and from the original clone it's straight kerosine skunky funk.. It's still my top smoke out of everything I grew and everyone I know who grew the clone only or the best representation of the clone from seed is in love with it.. People in Cali who are around all elites and a bunch of genetics say Tahoe of is the best... Then larry places a close second!


----------



## Airwave (Feb 15, 2012)

Some interesting drops at SeurBidz.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm growing 5 of the new Buddha og now (Louie xiii og x Tahoe og) when they get bigger I'll snap flics for ya..


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to see that Buddha OG.

I have a 2 purple snowman males. Both seem like good contenders but neither stand out. 
The question is should I open Air Pollinate with Both males? or do one male at a time?
I'll be crossing
Tahoe OG - CC
Cold Creek Kush - THS
Strawberry Diesel - Saga
Grape Ape - Clone Only
Hash Plant - clone very grapey taste and purple leaves too. 
Jack Frost - Agricola Cut
Purple Snowman - GGG

any other suggestions?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 15, 2012)

My vote would be for one at a time...(just seems easier to keep notes). I'm no breeder tho


----------



## JCashman (Feb 15, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I want to see that Buddha OG.
> I have a 2 purple snowman males. Both seem like good contenders but neither stand out.
> The question is should I open Air Pollinate with Both males? or do one male at a time?


i just did my first open air pollination a couple months ago, and i can honestly say it was a mistake. ended up with WAY too many seeds. gonna go back to dusting a couple branches with my trusty little paintbrush. but i mean if your goal is to get hundreds and hundreds of seed, then rock out with the open air pollination 

as long as none of your ladies herm, you're gonna know exactly where all the pollen cam from, so there should be no problems there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I want to see that Buddha OG.
> 
> I have a 2 purple snowman males. Both seem like good contenders but neither stand out.
> The question is should I open Air Pollinate with Both males? or do one male at a time?
> ...


I would use both males but one each on different branches from each plant keep it noted and easy to figure which male was used on which branch.. Eventho it might take a year to see which male is the better


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Got my GS OG today all intact unopened


----------



## JCashman (Feb 15, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I would use both males but one each on different branches from each plant keep it noted and easy to figure which male was used on which branch.. Eventho it might take a year to see which male is the better


ignore my last post, didn't realize there were two males involved. i wouldnt do open air pollination with two males. listen to WBW about hitting separate branches with each male, then tag the branches so u remember which male's pollen went to which branch. 



apollopimp said:


> Got my GS OG today all intact unopened


very nice congrats! you must not be to far west of me, got mine yesterday  isnt it a great feeling though? just makes you want to insta pop everything you get. i still have to make room for the GSOG, DankSinatra, The White S2, and then my little homemade projects. i can already tell it's gonna be a very busy year, and we're just 6 weeks into it . 

was planning on taking down a couple yesterday, but they just arent ready yet. might chop her early just to make the room


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 15, 2012)

It says 10 seeds but i got 11 is that normal?

now waiting on the Space Dawg from SOW wonder how long that will take to get here


i am all the way west touching the water


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds good guys thanks for the help. Paint both males on seperate branches seems to be the best way to go.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 15, 2012)

got my gsog today too. one is in a cup of water right now.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 15, 2012)

Taking down the last of my a11s tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2012)

Alot f good news today I see.. Well I'm starting to see my gs x gsbx and the force og starting to pop up from the coco.. My Buddha og are getting thier true leaves now.. I know from my Tahoe experience and being these are from the original clone and the Louie xiii og clone that these are definately going to be some real fire.. I can't wait for all these plants to flower lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 15, 2012)

I hear ya wyte. Those should be real good. And I know you love a good OG. 

My space princess should be starting to bud by next week. I'm really excited for those. 

Plus my buddy called me and is bringing me some rooted deathstar clones. So I don't have to deal with rooting and revegging the ones I have. 
I will be adding some GREAT new clones to my line up in the up coming weeks. Stoked on these.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 15, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> It says 10 seeds but i got 11 is that normal?


i got 11 as well. and a piece of rice 
i dunno if all the packs have an extra one or not, but if they do, thats pretty awesome.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone grown shrooms? Been spending most of my time "re learning" the growing thing. Seemsz fun.


----------



## wheezer (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone notice the Mosca C-99s are in at the tude again.


----------



## azulknight (Feb 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Anyone grown shrooms? Been spending most of my time "re learning" the growing thing. Seemsz fun.


lol wish i were im from the north where they were free ,just go pik in season lol


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2012)

today was a great day! bought two new 1000's and started flushing all my alphakronik plantisles! reorganized and ready for a fruitful spring!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay today I cut 2 plants.. Dr greed thumbs ecsd s1, my cross of bubba x j ceaser. Guess which one had nanners coming from the bud????? I don't even have to say but overall I got 2 seeds from calyxes at the node and this shit stinksss!!! Asi was trimming it somewhat my girl asked indi was smoking lol.. My bubba c jceaser is a full purple with purple buds. I don't know if the ecsd was flowering to long so it started to throw nanners or what but it had seeds that were tiger striped brown so the seeds are fully mature.. I wonder what to think of that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 15, 2012)

got my testers and my grape stomper og in hand today woot!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 15, 2012)

must be a great mail day ... got my delta9 "superstars" today ...and those emerald triangle freebies.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 15, 2012)

you people. suck.




or

maybe


i'm jeolous.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 15, 2012)

not only did I get my testers and a tude order! I place a cz, tude and sannies order  was a good day and I didnt have to use my AK!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 15, 2012)

seed pack pic


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 15, 2012)

11 of mosca c-99 BX-1 left


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> 11 of mosca c-99 BX-1 left


Hope you find the "black" pheno! Apparently very desirable.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 15, 2012)

with pride ...im rocking "dizzle-99" ...which is c99 made by dizzle.

uncle fuckers they all are.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 15, 2012)

heres a linky!
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/511975-gage-green-genetics-test-log.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 15, 2012)

9 left lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 15, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Hope you find the "black" pheno! Apparently very desirable.


Any info on that pheno?


----------



## tardis (Feb 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> 11 of mosca c-99 BX-1 left


Already got some Blue Fin. C99 X Old Time Moonshine. or the reverse not sure. Either way i'll get my Mosca C99 through one of them phenos.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

sketchygrower said:


> any info on that pheno?


*
from the grower.....*




acidx said:


> hey!
> 
> After a 4seed run got 3girls and this one is the best
> 
> ...





acidx said:


> really need a better camera cuz she is lot more beauty then this camera can show,and yes i really feel that i found my holy grail and tnks for the words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*from mosca on the subject....*



mosca negra said:


> i have seen this pheno in older generation experimental cinderella 99 crosses in that the plants turn redish/purple to almost black. Absolutely lovely to look at. This is rare to see in the cinderella bx-1's. Good catch acidx!!
> 
> Did you have cooler night time temps? I found this trait came about even without extremely low temps-- so i would be interested in hearing your experiences acidx. This trait was very prevalent in the cinderella 99 from reef's side of my gene pool.
> 
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 16, 2012)

That be nice to find


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

Yo Gud....
Headband BX...



headbender said:


> ill post some pics in a lttle bit of the headband and lavender, anyone ever notice headband can be a SUPER HIGH YEILDER when done right although it is pretty finnicky but man donkey dicks galore even when topped multiple times and trained!!





supernatural said:


> yeah hb i got an hb going on a rampage lol..should be a good 6+ oz this time


 Supernatural - a.k.a Immortal Flower


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 16, 2012)

I was in chat with Supernatural yesterday at the Bay. He says he has alot of new stuff coming out this year. 
I want that headband myself. I really should try to get the cut he uses.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 16, 2012)

tardis said:


> Already got some Blue Fin. C99 X Old Time Moonshine. or the reverse not sure. Either way i'll get my Mosca C99 through one of them phenos.


the OTMxC99 looks dank!


----------



## edsthreads (Feb 16, 2012)

My little collection (stored in fridge in air tight container with a sachet of Silica):

White Skunk
Ladyburn 1974
EasyRyder
White Widow
Diesel Ryder
S.African Durban Poison x Skunk
Northern Lights x Big Bud
Sweet Black Angel
La Blanca
BCN Diesel
Mataro Blue
Thai/Haze x Skunk
Motavation
Super Cali Haze
Bubblelicious
Lemon skunk x Lowryder 2


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey I was worried about my attitude shippment. I got it! Yeah!

Also I have been in contact with my seed collections guardian. I will have my collection back by the weekend. FUCK YEAH!


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 16, 2012)

Also I want to order from cz. Do you get any freebies when order from there?

I am wanting that Casey/ blues combo. I am assuming there are no freebies with that seeing as its a combo anyone know?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Any info on that pheno?



here, check this thread out! https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=165716


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Also I want to order from cz. Do you get any freebies when order from there?
> 
> I am wanting that Casey/ blues combo. I am assuming there are no freebies with that seeing as its a combo anyone know?


Everything comes with freebies....
When using western union to pay ----> Extra freebies....
Unless the freebies were sent in with the seeds from the breeder that your buying from..
Like the jaffa cakes (and soon to be mendo purps x jaffa cakes) that come with Immortal Flower...
Or the Cheesey x SAK, soon to be Peach x SAK that come with DHS...
Cannazon Jack that comes with Eugenetics... 

All other freebies are mostly random hybrids from amateur Breeders...

Good Ideas Mix Pack 5 & 10 seeds GGG just Posted...




Bucket head said:


> here, check this thread out! https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=165716





jkahndb0 said:


> sketchygrower said:
> 
> 
> > any info on that pheno?
> ...


Thats the same thing i posted on the page before...LoL
(i just cut out the fat...)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

House Of Funk is Droppin...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

Mr. C. Just pm'd me. About the bodhi gear. Said he was told he would have the descriptions this week. But he hasn't received em yet. As soon as he does they'll be up. Sounds like it should be soon


----------



## cerberus (Feb 16, 2012)

good shit! I'm tired of hating lol



thanks


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

I just hope it's an actual drop. Not just a few packs of a couple strains.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

So for hof been a bust few packs ugg


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So for hof been a bust few packs ugg


Yah its just green python, chem glue, and polar dawg... AFAIK...LoL
As Far As I Know...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

This sucks i never even saw it hit the list?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2012)

i have a green python in early flower right now....early and heavy resin production, kinda stretched out and leggy but starting to fill in very well. could easily turn into one of my favorites from what i've seen so far


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well i hope more gets listed


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for ink to drop something I want to grab a couple strains from him.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah that green python is the one from house of funk that sounds good to me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got word there is no more hof gear going to drop  this drop

Plus the upcoming bodhi gear is single pack auction only 

Jeez this sucks


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Feb 16, 2012)

Wtf weak as hell what's goin on with seed stock?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kaptain Kron said:


> Wtf weak as hell what's goin on with seed stock?


No clue some gear just never gets posted or is sold in pm! But auction no buano


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

Single pack auction only?wtf. That's not what it sounded like to me?







Re: Just checking in
[HR][/HR]hi mate, im just waiting to hear back from bodhi with the listing descriptions and images. chasing up breeders for info is probably the hardest part of my job lol

i was told i would have the info this week but im still sat by my email inbox waiting so i cant give you a solid answer as to when those will be listed.
 
That would be shitty though. I've been waiting for this bodhi drop for a grip. They have had it hyped for a grip. I should just ask bodhi he usually gets back with me fast




Bodhi Seeds​Get ready for something special heading your way from Bodhi Seeds. We are pleased to announce that we will be getting some of his ultra new pre-release strains plus he will be digging deep into his collection for something rare and exclusive to Cannazon.
All items will be listed as buy it now items to keep prices fair but we will be limited so please keep an eye on the Breeders Market. We will announce more closer to the time of arrival.







It says all items will be BINS


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

Karma thats what he said 

Single pack auction only


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 16, 2012)

:'( ............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

This is going to go fast then.. I hear alot I people are waiting for that drop.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn. That's bs. I'm not getting into a an auction.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 16, 2012)

edsthreads said:


> My little collection (stored in fridge in air tight container with a sachet of Silica):
> White Skunk
> Ladyburn 1974
> EasyRyder
> ...


looking good over there buddy! the main thing any collection really needs is just time to build it


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> looking good over there buddy! the main thing any collection really needs is just time to build it



And the money......


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2012)

well the bcn diesel finally finished and is up and drying. The mason jars are for making some bubble.

View attachment 2063149View attachment 2063150View attachment 2063151


----------



## JCashman (Feb 16, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And the money......


touche! time and money 



mdjenks said:


> well the bcn diesel finally finished and is up and drying. The mason jars are for making some bubble.
> 
> View attachment 2063149View attachment 2063150View attachment 2063151


lookin good Jenks. i think we got some of the same jars


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> touche! time and money
> 
> 
> lookin good Jenks. i think we got some of the same jars


Yeah those jars are pretty common with old people making jam and people who grow medicine......I wonder who uses them more?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 16, 2012)

Matt Rize said:


> okay okay. I swear, I'm still growing. Just been busy hashing it up.
> 
> The Flav from seed. This round didn't get any love but its aight.


Dude just skimming in MattRize's thread... Is that a bud growing off the center of that leaf in the bottom center? Or am I just really high... I'd accept both answers


----------



## JCashman (Feb 16, 2012)

ya know, i think your right Sketchy. and actually, not the first pic ive seen with it. there was a tga strain that some one posted a pic of this happening to.


no idea on the hows, the whats, or the whys though


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Karma thats what he said
> 
> Single pack auction only


What do you mean??
One pack of each is going to drop??
That sounds a lil off to me...
Maybe only one per person....
(ill ask next time i have a reason to talk to him, which will be soon... i wish i new this morning...)

Mmm... Green Python and Polar Dawg... I figured Polar Dawg and Chem Glue are Basically the same thing so why get both...


The Tudes March Promo....
Starts 9am, March 2nd, ends 4pm, March 5th.

If you spend £40 ($63 USD) or more, you will receive, for FREE:

- 1 x Fem Reserva Privada The OG #18
- 1 x Fem TH Seeds MKage
- 2 x Reg Connoiseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze 
- 1 x Fem Paradise Seeds Delahaze
- 1 x Fem Cali Connection Buddha Tahoe OG

There will be additional promo's a;onmg side the ones above...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Dude just skimming in MattRize's thread... Is that a bud growing off the center of that leaf in the bottom center? Or am I just really high... I'd accept both answers


That is a trait that shows up in a a lot of Plushberry's.../(just the most common, it can happen on others)
(Yes LeafBud...)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> That is a trait that shows up in a a lot of Plushberry's.../(just the most common, it can happen on others)
> (Yes LeafBud...)


That's cool.. Looks like it's with the same thing with the flav as well


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been growing for a 10ish years. I just had my first plant with a leaf bud. Well that I saw anyway. It was an a11g(c99 pheno). It was way bigger than that little thing. And it had a bud form where the branch met the stem. Hard to explain. But not where a bud shoulda been


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

Could be right one per person! He didnt elaberate on it so. Eitherway i still wish I had some idea when this gear is droping
Cause I cant refresh all day lol


----------



## cerberus (Feb 16, 2012)

dissapointed by this bodhi news.. i'm not getting in an auction either, after that whole alien bullshit, and all this fo-hype, i'm not going to feed it. even if its a respectable breeder, i don't like one pack auction drops seems bogus..

besides i don't got enough scratch to make a diff it came to a bid fight.. lol

god damnit

i'll jut keep working on my own breed i guess


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> What do you mean??
> One pack of each is going to drop??
> That sounds a lil off to me...
> Maybe only one per person....
> ...


I'm definately getting in on this.. I've been wanting the sssdh for a while and now they are free


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone know if Grape Stomper BX will drop for the Tudes March Promo?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Anyone know if Grape Stomper BX will drop for the Tudes March Promo?


I highly doubt it.....
Thats in like 3 weeks man.. Im at like 95% no....



hellraizer30 said:


> Could be right one per person! He didnt elaberate on it so. Eitherway i still wish I had some idea when this gear is droping
> Cause I cant refresh all day lol


He said Pretty much the same thing to me that he did karma this morning...
Bodhi spose-a drop word this week... So like we have been all this time, we just waitin on the strain info....

I guarantee Your boi meant one-per person... But i havent heard anything about it... And i think(/Hope) i would have...


LoL.. Hey genuity we liked the WBW at the same exact time...

Yah Karma ive seen a few pics of C99 Leaf bud...

A few of my Alien Fire BallSacs have exploded Jizz all over the place... Now time to mop up the floor....
Alien Headgear - (Bandanna x Alien Fire), Alien Fire F2's (maybe, for personal stash)... and perhaps more on the way....
If successful at all with the AF x B, im gonna work it for awhile... Should be fun...


----------



## TwistedSoul (Feb 16, 2012)

i love some good old pineapple express


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2012)

where'd you read that about attitudes promo...i dont see it on their site.

those are some great freebies though...i'll be gettin down on that one for sure.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> where'd you read that about attitudes promo...i dont see it on their site.
> 
> those are some great freebies though...i'll be gettin down on that one for sure.


They E-Mailed me.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks.

im signed up for that newsletter from attitude too...i get it about half the time.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks.
> 
> im signed up for that newsletter from attitude too...i get it about half the time.


Nah, They e-mail Affiliates ahead of time, with like banners and videos and shit to put up on their websites to inform the masses....LoL
Although they've never sent me a dime... Ive got like $200- in my affiliate account but it just sits there....


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 16, 2012)

ooohhh, i see.

well thats bullshit...i'd be askin for some beans...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nah, They e-mail Affiliates ahead of time, with like banners and videos and shit to put up on their websites to inform the masses....LoL
> Although they've never sent me a dime... Ive got like $200- in my affiliate account but it just sits there....


You know you can order with that right


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> ooohhh, i see.
> 
> well thats bullshit...i'd be askin for some beans...


I do all te time my stuff reaches that amount


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I do all te time my stuff reaches that amount


Thats what im talkin bout...

How?


(*my sig is my link...LoL... i put it there for myself to click...)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2012)

Just tell them in customer comments that you would like to use your affiliate balance for this order works every time for me bro.. Make sure you include your affiliate I'd in thier.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got some SUPER fire cuts.

If you're scared buy a dog

Edit: buy two dogs


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 16, 2012)

ill just smoke some Spacedawg. =)


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2012)

Just ordered some: samsara seeds: green love potion x 5, delicious seeds: cotton candy x 1 (freebie) from attitude, thought you might be proud I used attitude.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2012)

sweet MD


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

Green love potion (6 seeds)
You forgot a freebie...LoL


----------



## JCashman (Feb 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm definately getting in on this.. I've been wanting the sssdh for a while and now they are free


OG18, SSSDH, are two that are surely on my "to get" list. and since i'm a fan of the CC tahoe i got, i'll gladly accept a CC buddha tahoe and see how it does.





edit - and just noticed CC's Sour D and Larry is back in stock. both non fem. looks like attitude restocked a non fem strains from them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> OG18, SSSDH, are two that are surely on my "to get" list. and since i'm a fan of the CC tahoe i got, i'll gladly accept a CC buddha tahoe and see how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I had the Larry og for like a year now and sour d I just recently aquired along with the 818 headband. Im gonna run the pack of Larry soon looking for a keeper/s


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

For all of you that don't know how to keep cool under fire... this is how your *NOT *suppose to do it...enjoy

[video=youtube_share;cvYIFNX_n7U]http://youtu.be/cvYIFNX_n7U[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 17, 2012)

Check this out
Big C reply to me asking about bohdi 

Re: Bohdi
hi mate, sorry if ive confused you. there is only one pack of each strain thats why they are going to be listed as auctions.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

Never worked with his gear personally buy, sounds like things could get expensive... :-/


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Check this out
> Big C reply to me asking about bohdi
> 
> Re: Bohdi
> hi mate, sorry if ive confused you. there is only one pack of each strain thats why they are going to be listed as auctions.


CZ just jumped the shark, Line up the newbies. he can jump them next


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 17, 2012)

That's a killer promo. I may order 2x, it would be my first time doin so but the og 18 and sssdh... bout time they did a good promo.. ill try the delahaze but the vid I watched when delahaze won some ccup they interviewed paradise and he looked like a total idiot just trying to say delahaze as many times as he can on tape. His answeer to every question "delahaze". .......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah I ha Delaware when I first started lol traded all of them lol.. But I might order 2x as well for that promo here's to hoping they have what I want.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 17, 2012)

hey guys, wierd Q. I am working on a breeding project but i am pretty new at this and i think i stumbled onto a SICK little cross and i don't want to fuck it up. anyone got a good source for breeding info? or maybe, someone with breeding experince want to have a little pm conversation? I know its a bit much and a weird spot to ask, but i am pretty excited about these F1's (Mosca c99 BX1 X MOB (mother of berry, a clone only in my area; Maine) and i am trying to make the best choice for the next stage in the program.


thanks guys.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 17, 2012)

M8 "lost kush" x Fantasy Island - Bodhi 

These were listed weeks ago and only 5 packs of 11's were dropped, if your not fast your last with this stuff you really have gotta be quick. But they do get listed and have been and gone I'm afraid. I know of folks checkin in every 10 mins on CZ to see if there have been Bohdi drops since the first announcement of the inpending drop (me being one), and they really don't last that long on the market. I was online at the time and got lucky and snagged one of the above when there was only 2 packs left. I picked up Cosmicdawg from Gorrilla Grower too. 

I've been really busy the last few weeks RIU so I'm gonna get caught up now 

Hows things fellas & sistas?? I trust your all well and suitably toatsed where ever you are atm .

Racerboy, check your inbox over on nettics bro, I haven't forgotton you my friend


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Check this out
> Big C reply to me asking about bohdi
> 
> Re: Bohdi
> hi mate, sorry if ive confused you. there is only one pack of each strain thats why they are going to be listed as auctions.


Fuck that..../\

If mountain purple can go over a hundred bucks super fast then what do you think is gunna happen to bodhi??
Esp. "exclusive", "rare", and whatnot strains.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol skunk I missed u over here bro


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol skunk I missed u over here bro


Hey fella, check my Leia OG grow log out to see my new mistress @ Day 60, there's loads of porn posted on the GG forum & CZ . 
Here's a few for the seed collecters thread home team


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

Pure dankness!!! Love it skunk these will be the next things cracking


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm salty about this bodhi drop nonsense. I skipped the lost m8 or whatever it was. I was on and saw it but passed. Then I was at work and missed the tude drop. Now this one is gonna be a auction drop. Count me out. 

On another note my girl is buying me a pack of beans for valentines day of my choice. Can't decide here are my choices......

KOS deep chunk. That's the only one I didn't cop. I'm thinking deep chunkX a11g would be a very good cross. 
Gage green LA Haze. Just sounds so damn good


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm salty about this bodhi drop nonsense. I skipped the lost m8 or whatever it was. I was on and saw it but passed. Then I was at work and missed the tude drop. Now this one is gonna be a auction drop. Count me out.
> 
> On another note my girl is buying me a pack of beans for valentines day of my choice. Can't decide here are my choices......
> 
> ...


Dont forget he has a BIN "Auction" goin up in a few at Seur...
Goji OG, Dank Sinatra, Two brand new Little Blessing Freebies (#3 & 4), And a few other selections multiple packs of each...
He mailed the beans either this Monday or is mailing Next Monday i forget... So within 5-15 days....


That Leia is Fire Skunk, i love the Leaf in the last pic...LoL


----------



## Airwave (Feb 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dont forget he has a BIN "Auction" goin up in a few at Seur...
> Goji OG, Dank Sinatra, Two brand new Little Blessing Freebies (#3 & 4), And a few other selections multiple packs of each...
> He mailed the beans either this Monday or is mailing Next Monday i forget... So within 5-15 days....
> 
> ...


He really needs to state what those Little Blessings actually are.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

Airwave said:


> He really needs to state what those Little Blessings actually are.


Which ones?

Little Blessings #1 :

Afgooey x Deep Chunk
Monkfish
Double Purple Blowfish
Double Purple Wonder
Flubba x Deep Chunk
Blue Moonshine Hybrids
Plus a few beans of some other strains.

#2 - Breeder Steves Sweet Skunk x TOK, SS x Sunshine Daydream.
#3 - Afkanistan x Meximilla
#4 - Pakistani Sativa x Deep Chunk


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Which ones?
> 
> Little Blessings #1 :
> 
> ...


Wow... #1 sounds amazing... (drooling and crying is a weird sensation to have)


----------



## Airwave (Feb 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Wow... #1 sounds amazing... (drooling and crying is a weird sensation to have)


Yeah, number 1 sounds sexy as hell. I've got number 2.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm about to buy the ones left on the tude just to have something in the vault from him... Looks like Im a little late for that party lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm salty about this bodhi drop nonsense. I skipped the lost m8 or whatever it was. I was on and saw it but passed. Then I was at work and missed the tude drop. Now this one is gonna be a auction drop. Count me out.
> 
> On another note my girl is buying me a pack of beans for valentines day of my choice. Can't decide here are my choices......
> 
> ...


LA haze indeed looks sexy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Wow... #1 sounds amazing... (drooling and crying is a weird sensation to have)


Yah #1 is Ridiculous..
He was carrying a tray of an abundance of Varieties when he Tripped...LoL
And thats how the Little Blessings were Born... 
One helluva win for the Collectors/Pheno Hunters id say...


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

Tude Freebies repackaged and ready for storage.. put the GS OG in the photo also didn't want it to feel left out.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Tude Freebies repackaged and ready for storage.. put the GS OG in the photo also didn't want it to feel left out.


Nice....
You just took the same label off the Freebee ZipLoc and put it on the Vial...LoL
Nice Shortcut...
Those are the same vials that Connoisseur uses...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

I think for the march promo in gonna order cg secret recipe and maybe sssdh. I want a good selection of those 2. But if I don't go with sssdh then I'll probably pick up a pack of rare dankness seeds to try out.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

yep figured they were already printed and me being lazy worked out perfect. i have some of those same size labels coming in the mail. 

got those vials off ebay for 19.99$USD shipped was the only box 250 of them 5 were broke though. normal price is like 47$USD http://www.waters.com/waters/partDetail.htm?locale=en_US&partNumber=WAT025053C


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Green love potion (6 seeds)
> You forgot a freebie...LoL


The freebie is the cotton candy and I did order 5 of the green love potion. it was a ufo freebie order.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> The freebie is the cotton candy and I did order 5 of the green love potion. it was a ufo freebie order.


i was just sayin, if you order 5 green love potion seeds..
The freebies shoud be...
1 x green love potion
& 1 x cotton candy...


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> i was just sayin, if you order 5 green love potion seeds..
> The freebies shoud be...
> 1 x green love potion
> & 1 x cotton candy...


hmm it says I only am getting six beans all together


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

Conny Gen was doing buy one pack get one free last year at this time, think I have 2 packs of sssdh and cheesedog, dont know if I'll ever run them.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 17, 2012)

Attitude order came today.. and something else. 
Attitude stuff ordered 2/3 with no guarantee, no tshirt, nothing... arrived safe and sound. 







Btw it was shipped in a mint tin, even tho I didn't pay for that. 

But even more important.. new Bodhi gear. The Cali Yo limited Edition... and the A13 Gorilla Arm x A11 unreleased even more limited edition. Plus a little Chernobyl goodness.
I am one very psyched Batman.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think for the march promo in gonna order cg secret recipe and maybe sssdh. I want a good selection of those 2. But if I don't go with sssdh then I'll probably pick up a pack of rare dankness seeds to try out.


I just pick up a pack of Secret Recipe, Abusive OG kush X Diesel #1 X Chem BX2, that shit is a done deal being kickass.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Posted by Sannie 1 Hour Ago....*






sannie said:


> We have used our stealth methods for years with great success but also with problems so now and then, USA customs are hell to pass through and we have fly'd under the radar for a while and still are doing.
> 
> We have to re ship the orders to much and thoughts have crossed my mind to stop shipping to the USA.
> Problem was also I could not check if a shipment arrived on the address and must trust the customer on his word a order did or did not went through.
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck i just ordered from them  sign at the door ugg


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah people are shitty...try and scam free seeds by saying theirs never showed...i know some people who have done that...even a couple of people in this thread..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 17, 2012)

The tude seems not to have as many problems with coustoms!!!
Wondering why sannies would or are there more scammers ordering from sannies?
And saying they did not get thier stuff to get free stuff.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah people are shitty...try and scam free seeds by saying theirs never showed...i know some people who have done that...even a couple of people in this thread..


Thats just fucked up cmt! Even more that there on this thread


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

I prefer tracked shipping i like to see where my seeds are

like my SOW order i have no clue where it is right now and that sucks


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

sannies rep for replacing lost orders is well known...so i know there are scammers.

i've only had lost packages from "friends" and 1 from CZ....funny how packages get lost with beans in em...i buy shit off ebay from all over the world, well over 500 items by now, all types of shipping methods, never once lost a package. my outgoing mail, to all different countries as well, have never been lost either... i think there are more scammers than anyone thinks....but then again, i have trust issues


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> The tude seems not to have as many problems with coustoms!!!
> Wondering why sannies would or are there more scammers ordering from sannies?ha
> And saying they did not get thier stuff to get free stuff.


 i've got to be honest, even though sannies has the best steatlth hands down, my only order to ever get snagged in customs was an order from sannies, but i had a letter and everything to prove it...
i think that there are scammers saying they didn't get their gear, but i also think the fact that the package is coming out of the netherlands instead of the uk like the attitude makes us customs look at the package a bit harder..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats just fucked up cmt! Even more that there on this thread


yeah sucks for sure...ya gotta be careful who ya deal with.



apollopimp said:


> I prefer tracked shipping i like to see where my seeds are
> 
> like my SOW order i have no clue where it is right now and that sucks


i always ask for tracked...some people throw a big stink over the extra couple of bucks though...


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

I have recieved every order I made from Sannie's? WTF? Im not signing shit.

Fuck, I just got my second order today from Seed Depot, those guys are on top of their game, faster and cheaper than Tude.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> I prefer tracked shipping i like to see where my seeds are
> 
> like my SOW order i have no clue where it is right now and that sucks


 imho the usps tracking is worth fuck all and i usually have my shit long before the tracking says it's any where near me... so much for tracking with the usps, lol..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

i've signed for packages before...i don't see what the problem is. unless you're using a fake name, which isn't smart in the first place, then you shouldn't sign it.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> imho the usps tracking is worth fuck all and i usually have my shit long before the tracking says it's any where near me... so much for tracking with the usps, lol..


I never ever look at tracking, LOL! That just proves you are expecting that package


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i've signed for packages before...i don't see what the problem is. unless you're using a fake name, which isn't smart in the first place, then you shouldn't sign it.


 back in the day i've had to sign for a couple of attitude packages.. i don't see watt the big deal is either,, so long as it got to me, ii'm not worried about customs at that point, and i really doubt the feds are going to be ringing my door bell seconds after signing for a few seeds like they do when people sign for pounds of weed...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> sannies rep for replacing lost orders is well known...so i know there are scammers.
> 
> i've only had lost packages from "friends" and 1 from CZ....funny how packages get lost with beans in em...i buy shit off ebay from all over the world, well over 500 items by now, all types of shipping methods, never once lost a package. my outgoing mail, to all different countries as well, have never been lost either... i think there are more scammers than anyone thinks....but then again, i have trust issues


Ive placed quite a few orders with sannie, all nicely at that 3 packs plus+++ for free shipping and never once had a problem...
I ordered 2 packs of amnesia shipped 1/22/12 and they legit have yet to show...
But there are definitely people scamming him.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I never ever look at tracking, LOL! That just proves you are expecting that package


 i don't look anymore either cuz the tracking blows.. no sense even looking at it honestly cuz it's so far from the truth it's funny..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> imho the usps tracking is worth fuck all and i usually have my shit long before the tracking says it's any where near me... so much for tracking with the usps, lol..


lol for sure, usps tracking sucks balls. and now that they shut down a bunch of post offices, its really fucked up. when my package is delivered, usps tracking says it was delivered in a town i dont live in lol...freaked the fuck outta me the first time it happened.

which reminds me, my CZ order was lost around the time my post office was shut down so i think that had something to do with it going missing...cuz i didnt get any mail for a week when they pulled the plug on them..

i check the tracking to make sure it made it through customs...other than that, its worthless.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i've signed for packages before...i don't see what the problem is. unless you're using a fake name, which isn't smart in the first place, then you shouldn't sign it.


I think I signed once, but I prefer grabbin it out of the box.


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah sucks for sure...ya gotta be careful who ya deal with.
> 
> 
> i always ask for tracked...some people throw a big stink over the extra couple of bucks though...



didn't know i could ask for tracked thanks for the info next time that's what ill get


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 17, 2012)

I try my hardest when I order something to just completely forget about it until it arrives. I've never once paid for seeds and not received them.. & I've ordered alot back in the day especially. Never once paid for a guarantee or express anything either.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I try my hardest when I order something to just completely forget about it until it arrives. I've never once paid for seeds and not received them.. & I've ordered alot back in the day especially. Never once paid for a guarantee or express anything either.


 i like to try and forget i ordered them as well batman.. this way when they show up it's like xmas time all over.. i even go as far as trying to forget wtf i even ordered, but having shit for short term memory goes a long way in helping with that aspect, lol..


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

USPS tracking has worked ok for me just depends on how lazy or stupid the workers are. most of the time mine has been updated the whole way and the delivery was updated within an hour after being delivered.

I have never had a package go missing and i also have had stuff shipped from all over the world i had a Hong Kong package take like 28 days lol but it still made it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> USPS tracking has worked ok for me just depends on how lazy or stupid the workers are. most of the time mine has been updated the whole way and the delivery was updated within an hour after being delivered.
> 
> I have never had a package go missing and i also have had stuff shipped from all over the world i had a Hong Kong package take like 28 days lol but it still made it


Ive ordered a few packages through hong kong post and china post and they all made it...(they were tracked..)
Some stuff was broken...

Ive had one other seed package go missing no letter or anything....(Black Haze, i really wanted that one...)

Got a package arrived today, No USPS updating until it arrived...
It was in the sort facility until it magically got delivered,.. But usually its on point...


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

I am waiting on one right now says Out for Delivery i think it all depends on the shipping method some only update on delivery


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah people are shitty...try and scam free seeds by saying theirs never showed...i know some people who have done that...even a couple of people in this thread..


Weak.. Fucking weak =\


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

Going to my Mailbox....
I Know there are two tings waitin for me...
I hope theres a third...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 17, 2012)

What cha waiting on


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah people are shitty...try and scam free seeds by saying theirs never showed...i know some people who have done that...even a couple of people in this thread..


I agree.. Some people also say they sent shit and never did.. People like thier will get thiers for trying to get over. But it's a small thing to a giant


----------



## apollopimp (Feb 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I agree.. Some people also say they sent shit and never did.. People like thier will get thiers for trying to get over. But it's a small thing to a giant


 Agreed that is why Tracking is good for both sides shows that it was shipped and that it was received.. there are scammers on both sides those sending and those receiving


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

Just checked my Sannie's bean stash, I have a pack of,

Killing Fields
Extrema
Mad Shack
Sugar Punch
Chocolate Rain

All seperate orders, with perfect delivery, it sucks he is having problems.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> What cha waiting on


Waiting on two CZ orders, and one Sannie.. Will prob be here Sat. - Mon.(the CZ)

Received today Two "Private Exchanges"....

One from the UK, and the stealth was so KISS....LoL


----------



## taaldow (Feb 17, 2012)

just got my order from the tude grape stomper og and tga jilly bean and tga vortex and 3 ufo freebe and 3 emeramd triangle freebes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

taaldow said:


> just got my order from the tude grape stomper og and tga jilly bean and tga vortex and 3 ufo freebe and 3 emeramd triangle freebes


 i wanan rock soem Vortex real bad... nice score T


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 17, 2012)

i dont know how this thread got so low... but imma top it right up.

few double white rocks taken tonight :


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 17, 2012)

That Double White looks fantastic Gud.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 17, 2012)

My spores got here. Got my mason jars, perlite, vermiculite, gypsum, coffe grinder, brown rice,storage container (fruiting chamber), new drillbit, vegetable steamer, and pre sterlized spore syringes. Gonna make my cakes n sterilize tommoro, then innoculate Sunday. Only gonna do a few cakes this first time.


----------



## matatan (Feb 17, 2012)

ok i need help!!!!!!!!! i just ordered sannies blue diesel and chocolate rain and tgas ace of spades from attitude , but NOWWWWWWWWWWW i want to honor the Cinderella Story by ordering something from Eugene genetics(OG Graze) AND receive 10 cannazon jacks as a freebee. plus i beeeeeeen wanting something from gage green, never could decide on which so many yummy ones, NOOWWW they have a 5mixpack that sounds PERFECT. AAAAAAHHHHHHH IM ADDICTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 17, 2012)

It happens bro lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> My spores got here. Got my mason jars, perlite, vermiculite, gypsum, coffe grinder, brown rice,storage container (fruiting chamber), new drillbit, vegetable steamer, and pre sterlized spore syringes. Gonna make my cakes n sterilize tommoro, then innoculate Sunday. Only gonna do a few cakes this first time.


haha thats awesome. i hope it all works out for ya.

have you seen ms kitty's shroom grow log on here? i dont think she grows em anymore but at one point she was doin something like 200 or more jars...

we get monster mushrooms out in the woods/cow pasture...its not unusual to see 3 or 4 shrooms around one tree that have tops 16+ inches across...but michigan has fatal wild mushrooms along with the pyschodelic shrooms so i always stayed away from em..

i was lookin in to growin shrooms...but then i got my mmj license and figured i'd stay away from the illegal stuff...dont wanna risk losing my license for life....but i have been lookin in to cacti...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> haha thats awesome. i hope it all works out for ya.
> 
> have you seen ms kitty's shroom grow log on here? i dont think she grows em anymore but at one point she was doin something like 200 or more jars...
> 
> ...


Stick to shrooms ANYbody I know had the WORST experience with peyote. One friend tripped for three days off the stuff.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

oh no...its not for me...i dont do psychodelics, never have...never liked the thought of vivid hallucinations...

growing em just for fun...ive also been lookin in to bonsai trees...i just like indoor growing.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 17, 2012)

peyote take a long time to flower the, what are they called, pods/flowers. i know from friends that live in NM that in a pot you can have years before the trippy flower shows.. so mostly its gotta be wild or real old domestic. poppies on the other hand! totally legal to grow, produce in a summer, neat flowers.. illegal to scrape/score for resin 

i'm mixed about this bodhi thing, i totally get limited when it comes to seeds.. BUT this may solidify the bullshit act by an auction that just happened, my thought is, just one legit breeder does the same sorta thing, and gets high dollars and bam its norm, just regular seed practice.. :/ maybe its the fture but i don't like it.. just my .02


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> oh no...its not for me...i dont do psychodelics, never have...never liked the thought of vivid hallucinations...
> 
> growing em just for fun...ive also been lookin in to bonsai trees...i just like indoor growing.


 i once bought four buttons and ate them with a few friends, and they simply sucked balls.. don't know what the fuck we did wrong, but didn't really get off at all.. i know that they were real and all, look exactly like all the pix i've ever seen of buttons online.. not sure if they were old or something, but they blew.. i was expecting to get rocked, but nada nada, nada damn thing..
some of the hardest things i've ever had to get down too.. tasted like we were eating a cactus, lol, who would have thunk it.. we kept trying to make each other puke the whole time as well.. that was about the best part of it honestly..
i've got two spore syringes laying around as well and got pretty much everything else needed to grow them.. bought a 2 disc set on how to do them and all, but haven't gotten around to trying them.. i haven't sat down and watched the video yet, but idk man, for some reason trying to grow them freaks me out a bit, lol.. maybe one of these years i'll get around to giving them a whirl, i don't think they would be that hard to do really..


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

lol...tasted like a cactus...

yeah...i guess its all about preventing contamination...which i've never really been good at keeping a sterile environment...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

cerberus said:


> peyote take a long time to flower the, what are they called, pods/flowers. i know from friends that live in NM that in a pot you can have years before the trippy flower shows.. so mostly its gotta be wild or real old domestic. poppies on the other hand! totally legal to grow, produce in a summer, neat flowers.. illegal to scrape/score for resin
> 
> i'm mixed about this bodhi thing, i totally get limited when it comes to seeds.. BUT this may solidify the bullshit act by an auction that just happened, my thought is, just one legit breeder does the same sorta thing, and gets high dollars and bam its norm, just regular seed practice.. :/ maybe its the fture but i don't like it.. just my .02


You can buy Cacti that are already 7, 10, 14 or whatever years old...
Any age you want..
So youll be able to get flowers a lot easier...



cmt1984 said:


> lol...tasted like a cactus...
> 
> yeah...i guess its all about preventing contamination...which i've never really been good at keeping a sterile environment...


Yah you gotta sterilize all you jars and everything in the pressure cooker before you start...
But after that your done with that part....(i think, only read about, haven't tried.. only extracted chemicals)
Untill next grow atleast...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol...tasted like a cactus...
> 
> yeah...i guess its all about preventing contamination...which i've never really been good at keeping a sterile environment...


 lol, have you ever tried to eat a cactus?? it's no big mac, let me tell you,


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

lol yeah, actually i have...when we'd get drunk, people would pay me to eat things...i've eaten everything from a dog biscuit to a dandelion...cactus included...not sure what kind of cactus it was but it definitely tasted terrible..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i once bought four buttons and ate them with a few friends, and they simply sucked balls..


I ate a few microdots once and tripped for damn near 36 hours. It was the most intense, scary, and exciting experience of my life. I made some really bad choices that night and got in a few really bad situations. Some of the things I saw still to this day creep me out when I think about it. I was in a really bad place then. There's a site not far from where I am I went to. Old munitions factory from way back that exploded. Hundreds of people died there in that explosion. Also years later I find it's a big stop on some paranormal investigators checklists. The hallucinations were incredible. Jesus Christ himself was there crying pools of blood. He looked at me so sad and with such misery. I remember hitting the joint a few times, gulping on some orange juice and vomiting at my feet. I'll probably never do that again. The tunnels from what was left of the old building going down into the ground were insane and decorated with graffiti symbols depicting hate and terror. There are so many local stories of things that have happened there since. Death, murder to be more specific. A night that some would call a really bad trip. I used to thrive on sadism. I was a little twisted in my own way. Ahhhh the old stomping grounds of youth.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I ate a few microdots once and tripped for damn near 36 hours. It was the most intense, scary, and exciting experience of my life. I made some really bad choices that night and got in a few really bad situations. Some of the things I saw still to this day creep me out when I think about it. I was in a really bad place then. There's a site not far from where I am I went to. Old munitions factory from way back that exploded. Hundreds of people died there in that explosion. Also years later I find it's a big stop on some paranormal investigators checklists. The hallucinations were incredible. Jesus Christ himself was there crying pools of blood. He looked at me so sad and with such misery. I remember hitting the joint a few times, gulping on some orange juice and vomiting at my feet. I'll probably never do that again. The tunnels from what was left of the old building going down into the ground were insane and decorated with graffiti symbols depicting hate and terror. There are so many local stories of things that have happened there since. Death, murder to be more specific. A night that some would call a really bad trip. I used to thrive on sadism. I was a little twisted in my own way. Ahhhh the old stomping grounds of youth.


 now that's the kind of experience i was expecting to have off of the peyote.. was expecting to meet god himself, trip for days, all of that good stuff, lol... so it was a pretty big let down when nothing really happened for the most part...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ive tasted dog biscuits and dandelions.....LoL

Hey RB if you ever wanna trip for a few days, just keep takin more acid every time it wears off... But remember the DoubleRule..
If you take 'cid twice in a row, you gotta take Double the amount for it to work...LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 17, 2012)

ever seen Young Guns and/or beavis and butthead do america? pretty funny peyote scenes in both those movies.

lol dandelions taste so fuckin bad...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got done doing some work in the room. Cleaning up the new growth of my flowering plants. Moving shit around etc. 

Also trimmed the top cola of my a11g grape koolaid pheno. Wow. It weighs two ounces. I flowered it at 20 days old from seed. Still have the bottoms hanging. I took the top and let the rest go about a week. There is still prob about 2-3 ozs in bottoms. Is crazy how much more it produced than my other keeper. They were flowered at the same age. Got the same height. Almost exactly the same growth. But the pineapple pheno only pulled 2 oz of the entire plant. I'm very happy with both. And will def be keepin them around. I'm gonna hit both phenos with my male. So I'll have seeds from each pheno.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 17, 2012)

Yo Karmasabitch. Something I thought you'd like to see..

Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm Pheno






I know you gotta be as excited about the Bodhi A13xA11 as I am.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 17, 2012)

Growin is simple, I cant fucking believe how easy it is?


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

couple more choppers today...also a fleet of 5 fighter jets flew by but they were gone before i could get my camera goin...talk about fuckin loud...they shook 2 picture frames off my walls...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 18, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> couple more choppers today...also a fleet of 5 fighter jets flew by but they were gone before i could get my camera goin...talk about fuckin loud...they shook 2 picture frames off my walls...


Dude is your crib literally a farm...LoL
What is that caught in the pic...
(looks like a grain silo, but im just a city boy)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 18, 2012)

Silos I'm guessing for grain

:EDIT: NInja


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone read about sannies new shipping method? 

Im not in a legal state but still don't have a problem signing for skeedz. 

Am I just being stupid or does anyone else in a non legal state not have a problem signing?

Cant I still play stupid even though I'm signing? I don't know what's inside till I open it right


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 18, 2012)

Racer spore syringes don't stay good for more than 6 months unless completely air sealed in a refridgerater, u should use them while there still semi viable. The dvd u have is badass. I want that shit but have used the free "clips" from that video. The freebies only cover brf cakes tho the dvd is 4 hrs!........ cmt, kitty is my oil glass hookup lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 18, 2012)

Was gonna try and do the sterilizing yesterday but I needed to pot up my new stardawg, a11 , and flodawgs. Which required mixin more coco, since I tried a neew brand (cheaper) I pre rinsed the coco which I've never had to do before. Turned into a. 2 hr job


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 18, 2012)

ive been contemplating growing shrooms myself. it doesn't look very difficult. the variety of strains impresses me. sterility and environmental control look like the biggest challenge a grower would face.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 18, 2012)

hennepdesk's original "sage" ...sativa afghani genetic equilbrium

big holy sur x master ice

this isn't the th seeds version ...which is a knock off w/ different genetics.

some of the dankest herbs in all europe : only one person the USA growing this & its neither you nor your buddies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2012)

Coco is now my new best friend .... Cheaper and easier then soil


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude is your crib literally a farm...LoL
> What is that caught in the pic...
> (looks like a grain silo, but im just a city boy)





SketchyGrower said:


> Silos I'm guessing for grain
> 
> :EDIT: NInja


yup, grain storage bin. ours hold from 30,000-60,000 bushel...we have 6 bins.

lol kahn, yeah i literally work, own and live on a real farm. my family has been farming in this area since the 1880's. beef cattle, corn and soybeans.

my back yard...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

a few more for you city folk...

1. doin what i do best
2. i hope you know what that is...
3. caught a double rainbow this fall..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like were I live CMT exept there are no trees.
Id kill to have a slice of land out here in the prarrie.



Germ Report.
So one of 4 Riot seeds didnt germ Im happy.

Green Crack- germed an broke the soil, Doing great
Sac3 x bubba- Didnt germ, told riot it was white an hes replacing her. RIP
Chem Dog x Bubba- she germed but didnt break the soil. I think i got it to dry. But im still waiting.
Platinum Bananna OG- germed an just hit the soil today.

Wifi germed but never broke the soil. RIP
80s G13xHP from the seed co didnt germ RIP

Dr Greenthumbs- 2xGoodDog Germed, Neither has broke soil yet.


----------



## stickyickys (Feb 18, 2012)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


hell yeah it is. i used to have tons of seeds but i finally managed to just keep a few around. collecting strains is addicting in clone form too, have 330 moms and about 205 strains at my peak (not including seeds)


----------



## Danksmith (Feb 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Coco is now my new best friend .... Cheaper and easier then soil


Wyte I recently discovered coco myself as well. I really like the basement mix by royal gold. It's mainly a coco mix with some other good stuff like forest humus, earthworm casings, guano, n some other stuff I can't remember. It's dark black.. I love it. What coco brand u usin?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2012)

Danksmith said:


> Wyte I recently discovered coco myself as well. I really like the basement mix by royal gold. It's mainly a coco mix with some other good stuff like forest humus, earthworm casings, guano, n some other stuff I can't remember. It's dark black.. I love it. What coco brand u usin?


Botanicare coco grow


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 18, 2012)

wow, cool back yard cmt!


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 18, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Anyone read about sannies new shipping method?
> 
> Im not in a legal state but still don't have a problem signing for skeedz.
> 
> ...



Well I will be ordering from sannie today. 

They go to a safe addy although still I am a bit paranoid but, 2 different times from the tude in the past I have had to go to the post office and sign/ pick up my order because it wouldn't fit in my mail box. So I think I am just being sketch ehh?


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh and looking at sugar punch and extrema. I really want that sugar punch


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Well I will be ordering from sannie today.
> They go to a safe addy although still I am a bit paranoid but, 2 different times from the tude in the past I have had to go to the post office and sign/ pick up my order because it wouldn't fit in my mail box. So I think I am just being sketch ehh?


not sure whereabouts you're located, or if u have your own place, or live in a building with others (like a condo or apartment), but most times, if you just leave a note saying; "Please Leave All Packages" they will leave the package in between your doors (if u have an outside storm door), or toss it into the yard.

i leave a note, and they always leave packages that dont fit in between my front doors


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 18, 2012)

I was going to order but not now.


----------



## tardis (Feb 18, 2012)

Guys, I think i'm done ordering seeds. I like you have enough seeds now to last me my lifetime I think and although i'm obsessed with cannabis genetics as if they were baseball cards I can no longer justify buying any more seeds to my wallet. Luckily my fever was broken when attitude didn't add anything I wanted for the last several weeks. I think I have my collection. Some of my gems are:

Rare Dankness Docs OG
gage green genetics Leia OG
Mosca Blue Fin
TGA Subcool Vortex


----------



## waddup (Feb 18, 2012)

Could anybody give any suggestions on whether to contact attitude on the grape stomper og or wait a little longer.. It arrived in the states over a week ago, and I see a lot of people got them already..


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

tardis said:


> Guys, I think i'm done ordering seeds. I like you have enough seeds now to last me my lifetime I think and although i'm obsessed with cannabis genetics as if they were baseball cards I can no longer justify buying any more seeds to my wallet. Luckily my fever was broken when attitude didn't add anything I wanted for the last several weeks. I think I have my collection. Some of my gems are:
> 
> Rare Dankness Docs OG
> gage green genetics Leia OG
> ...


i feel you buddy. i've made 5 orders since the new year and i'm feeling it too. unless Leia drops, i'm not getting anything else.. although, if Leia should indeed drop, im sure i'll add a TGA pack to the order, maybe Jilly Bean.
but its still so hard because theres still so many things i want. things like Leia OG, 98 Bubba, Apollo11g, Pineapple Express, grape god, and black widow.


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

waddup said:


> Could anybody give any suggestions on whether to contact attitude on the grape stomper og or wait a little longer.. It arrived in the states over a week ago, and I see a lot of people got them already..


how many days ago did u order? and i'm assuming you're in the states? are u east coast, west coast, or middle?


----------



## waddup (Feb 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> how many days ago did u order? and i'm assuming you're in the states? are u east coast, west coast, or middle?


West coast and yeah I ordered the same hour they dropped, so on feb 4,even got the t shirt with it


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 18, 2012)

My friend purchased a digital volcano vaporizer even though he already had an analog one. so i bought his analog volcano for 250 and am about to use know


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

waddup said:


> West coast and yeah I ordered the same hour they dropped, so on feb 4,even got the t shirt with it


ok dont panic. i'm in the middle, and ive had orders take anywhere from 9-22 days and everything in between. if after 30 days (March 6) you still dont have it, i would contact them (assuming u did the guarantee shipping), and politely inform them that you have waited 30 days for your souvenirs, and that they have still not arrived. but they generally wont be helpful unless it has been at least 30 days.


----------



## waddup (Feb 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> ok dont panic. i'm in the middle, and ive had orders take anywhere from 9-22 days and everything in between. if after 30 days (March 6) you still dont have it, i would contact them (assuming u did the guarantee shipping), and politely inform them that you have waited 30 days for your souvenirs, and that they have still not arrived. but they generally wont be helpful unless it has been at least 30 days.


Alright thank you I'm not in the biggest rush right now anyways it's more being worried than anything because of the limited quantities.. I will definitely wait that 30 day period before contacting them


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 18, 2012)

some good pics of my bcn diesel, featuring the volcano


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> If anyone is interested..
> *DNA Genetics Chocolope* is back in-stock
> 
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-chocolope-feminized/prod_1207.html


I ordered ti as soon as I saw it!


----------



## blissfest (Feb 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Coco is now my new best friend .... Cheaper and easier then soil


I just made up 12-3 gal. and 7-5 gal. Coco Hempy buckets with Chunky Perlite in the Rez and topped with calcined diatomaceous earth.

Im not growing less than 1/2 lb. plants from now on


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> living in the mitten is a bitch at times..lol


Try living in a state with zero tolerance!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I ordered ti as soon as I saw it!


i've been thinkin about it...but i don't think i'm gonna order the fems...maybe if regs ever come back in stock. i grew 1 reg a while back, it was some great smoke, and a gigantic yielder...would love to find a good chocolope male...


i love livin in the mitten.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Chocolate Rain
> 
> 
> CODE: BCcr
> ...


chocolate rain is a chocolope cross!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> allen iverson is broke. it amazes me how dumb people are....give me $1 million and i'd be set for life....i dont know how people blow through $100+ million...
> 
> http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201202/allen-iverson-has-no-answer-financial-woes
> 
> a family friend of ours ran a small moving company, he got lucky and picked up a $5 million contract...he completed the job and had almost $4 milliion in the bank at one point...3 years later it was all gone and he was in jail for not being able to pay his taxes...fuckin stupidity...


yeah thats just stupid!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i've been thinkin about it...but i don't think i'm gonna order the fems...maybe if regs ever come back in stock. i grew 1 reg a while back, it was some great smoke, and a gigantic yielder...would love to find a good chocolope male...
> 
> 
> i love livin in the mitten.


a chocolope male would be awesome!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> chocolate rain is a chocolope cross!


 yah, and way beyond dank as well... i'm doing the chocolate rains x amnesia haze atm.. can't wait... 

i don't have a volcano, but i have a v tower, and i'm just not crazy about the high from a vape, much prefer a bong or something to burn my bud instead of vaping it.. just my opinion, i know a lot of peps love vapes, i'm not one of them..


----------



## tardis (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> chocolate rain is a chocolope cross!


I've grown both Chocolope and Chocolate Rain, and my Chocolate Rain was very cocoa kush dominant, which isn't a bad thing. Both smokes were great. Where Chocolope smelled like cantelope and chocolate and tasted of chocolate my chocolate rain smelled of berries and chocolate and tasted just like strong black liquorish in my mouth. I prefer the high off the chocolate rain though, where as both are a smooth colorful delightful high the chocolate rain was a bit stronger. Both were euphoric so the difference was small, and in fact if you hate the taste of black liquorish go with chocolope instead. But for me i'm growing the chocolate rain again and I dunno about chocolope (I don't think DNAs genetics are all that anymore, i've become a seed snob).

If you can stand the taste of black liquorish go with chocolate rain.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2012)

tardis said:


> I've grown both Chocolope and Chocolate Rain, and my Chocolate Rain was very cocoa kush dominant, which isn't a bad thing. Both smokes were great. Where Chocolope smelled like cantelope and chocolate and tasted of chocolate my chocolate rain smelled of berries and chocolate and tasted just like strong black liquorish in my mouth. I prefer the high off the chocolate rain though, where as both are a smooth colorful delightful high the chocolate rain was a bit stronger. Both were euphoric so the difference was small, and in fact if you hate the taste of black liquorish go with chocolope instead. But for me i'm growing the chocolate rain again and I dunno about chocolope (I don't think DNAs genetics are all that anymore, i've become a seed snob).
> 
> If you can stand the taste of black liquorish go with chocolate rain.


 i've read that description before for chocolate rains, but mine surely didn't have that taste to them imo. not very chocolately either, but still a really nice smoke..


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, and way beyond dank as well... i'm doing the chocolate rains x amnesia haze atm.. can't wait...
> 
> i don't have a volcano, but i have a v tower, and i'm just not crazy about the high from a vape, much prefer a bong or something to burn my bud instead of vaping it.. just my opinion, i know a lot of peps love vapes, i'm not one of them..


I don't vape, I have but it's my least favorite way to consume herbz!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

tardis said:


> I've grown both Chocolope and Chocolate Rain, and my Chocolate Rain was very cocoa kush dominant, which isn't a bad thing. Both smokes were great. Where Chocolope smelled like cantelope and chocolate and tasted of chocolate my chocolate rain smelled of berries and chocolate and tasted just like strong black liquorish in my mouth. I prefer the high off the chocolate rain though, where as both are a smooth colorful delightful high the chocolate rain was a bit stronger. Both were euphoric so the difference was small, and in fact if you hate the taste of black liquorish go with chocolope instead. But for me i'm growing the chocolate rain again and I dunno about chocolope (I don't think DNAs genetics are all that anymore, i've become a seed snob).
> 
> If you can stand the taste of black liquorish go with chocolate rain.


great description of your thoughts!


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 18, 2012)

nlx (nl#5 x ww) x chocolate rain 

breed by e$kobar 

tastes like vanilla & syrup
dank as fuck


----------



## throwdo (Feb 18, 2012)

the chocolope that i tried tasted skunky


----------



## JCashman (Feb 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, and way beyond dank as well... i'm doing the chocolate rains x amnesia haze atm.. can't wait...
> i don't have a volcano, but i have a v tower, and i'm just not crazy about the high from a vape, much prefer a bong or something to burn my bud instead of vaping it.. just my opinion, i know a lot of peps love vapes, i'm not one of them..


i have a volcano, and i barely use it. a lot of people don't realize that the vapors will go stale after a bit in the bag. and also i feel like you really dont get to experience all the flavor from a vaporizer, almost like it waters down the subtle flavors and after tastes.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, and way beyond dank as well... i'm doing the chocolate rains x amnesia haze atm.. can't wait...
> 
> i don't have a volcano, but i have a v tower, and i'm just not crazy about the high from a vape, much prefer a bong or something to burn my bud instead of vaping it.. just my opinion, i know a lot of peps love vapes, i'm not one of them..


 im pretty fired up about pheno hunting these Chocolate Mix, everything in there was actualy more apealing to em than the Choc Rain, and i loves em some DJ genetics 


to hell with vapes lol....i smoked 2 volcanoes and one of those portable ones... i dunno why they say there healthier, my lungd and thraot feel like i jus smoked a zip of hash after... i love a nice ice filtered bong or my bubbler anyday .... and my hotknives for hash ... life is good ...FTW!


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

i agree with ya on the vape dizzle...to the birds with them...too much work and my throat was toast afterwards too...

the chocolope i grew tasted very earthy...no chocolate taste for me...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

that was from a digital Volcanoe to, those are spsta be the shiznit...was a $700 hairdryer IMHO , i didnt like how some weed tased watered down and you get that dryer sheet kind ataste from the bag when the smoke is warm

vapes are prolly OK for a the smoker who medicates a few times a day and only smokes a lil bit...for hard core tokage there deff a nogo for me


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah and i almost bought a volcano a while back....glad i didnt. a buddy of mine has one and thats what i used. i smoke a lot and you're right, no go for me too.

the one thing i did like about it though was the size of hits you can take...first time i almost "died" cuz i just kept inhaling...couldnt feel my lungs filling up...then all of a sudden, bam, im coughin like i never have before cuz my lungs were topped out lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

same here, its my homies volcano , so ive smoked it quite a few times and not basing my shit on once or twice.....i think what does my throat n lungs in with those is the fact the bag is full of air along with vapor...when i smoke it i feel like my lungs are empty cuz its not that smokey rush you get from a bong.... sounds like my version of what you just explained. After a sesion of that i feel like i got azmah or somehting

i will say that it gets me pretty fucked up tho from a few tokes, and the weed my buddy saves in pretty crazy ... gettin 4 people fucked up off .5 is kinda kewl.


----------



## cerberus (Feb 19, 2012)

BeeLine!

fuck volcanoes and all vapes for that matter.
fuck butane, and the parfins, they use
fuck the unhealthy practices employed to mine butane
and fuck all the other shit thats in that gas too, polution in my lungs. AFTER i grew and flushed my own organic meds, im going to inhale a shit ton of butane? I don't think so..

BeeLine is the shit.

my new fav combo is a B. Wilson mini inline, fired with the beeline thick, emm tastey, no cough 


did i say fuck enough?

eh. fuck


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 19, 2012)

Never tried the beeline.gonna look into it. what's the b Wilson inline thingy?

To me hands down the best way to smoke is a clean glass pipe, a magnifying lens, and the sun. IMO nothing gets you higher. Something about the sun gets higher


----------



## cerberus (Feb 19, 2012)

BEELINE <-link


Ben Wilson <- link



clean glass is the way to go! i used to do the solar hits when i was rock climbing everyday. i had a good fly fishing watch that had a lens/magnifying glass (for fly tieing) and when i got to the top of the rock, bam solar hit.. super nice and chill


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 19, 2012)

Solar hits are badass. "What my old hippie friend who intro'd me to the finer cannabis in life did" (I've talked abouthim a few times) he found a huge magnifying glass. Like 18". Idk where he got it but it was huge and heavy. Built a wire frame, hung it from the patio beam next to windchimes and other tgrunkets. Then find the sweet spot.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Feb 19, 2012)

The only vape worth anything is the Volcano. I have 2. If your throat hurts prolly need to turn it own a bit. However I don't even smoke flowers anymore. I love my nail!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just had a CZ package get to me in 3 days....<--- WTF!?!?




TheLastWood said:


> Solar hits are badass. "What my old hippie friend who intro'd me to the finer cannabis in life did" (I've talked abouthim a few times) he found a huge magnifying glass. Like 18". Idk where he got it but it was huge and heavy. Built a wire frame, hung it from the patio beam next to windchimes and other tgrunkets. Then find the sweet spot.


Why is there a fvckin Ginormous Magnifying Glass in your Survival Kit?
Well, when zombies rule the world, and there are no lighters left... Ill be laughin at all yall takin huge Vapes with my Mag... LoL


the submarine has resurfaced....lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 19, 2012)

Hsha!! You know This thread is a fucking riot when zombies are mentioned


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 19, 2012)

karmas_a_bitch... you funny man.

i love your take on shit.

*

original SAGE ===> holy fucking shit ===> two hits , im a TRUE head , and MEGA blazed !!!

plushberry is my favorite weed... right now.

& original sage is the dankest shit i ever smoked.

got 15 down in hydroton now 

*

going on a date with this pin-up type of hottie in about 45 minutes.

brohams i swear to y'all this chick is HOT AS HELL.

wish me luck


----------



## wheezer (Feb 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> karmas_a_bitch... you funny man.
> 
> i love your take on shit.
> 
> ...



Pictures or it didn't happen! hahahaha


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i have a volcano, and i barely use it. a lot of people don't realize that the vapors will go stale after a bit in the bag. and also i feel like you really dont get to experience all the flavor from a vaporizer, almost like it waters down the subtle flavors and after tastes.


It's all about finding that sweet spot for you, all you need is .1 grams or .5, and the higher the temp the stronger it will be and the lower the more couch lock but if you can find a nice even temp the taste is great far better than a bong imo and one bag will do you for a few hours kind of reminds me of smoking some nice keif I get so high its redonkuless.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> karmas_a_bitch... you funny man.
> 
> i love your take on shit.
> 
> ...


Knock her socks off!


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm glad u like the plushberry gud, I know you tried really hard to not like it. Just too good  legons just about redy to chop. So are the romulans and sour plush


----------



## TheLastWood (Feb 19, 2012)

And I just innoculated the 4 brown rice flour cakes that I sterilized yesterday. hopefully see mycelium growing within a week. Hopefully.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 19, 2012)

well good luck Gud..



im at work right now.. working hard on rollitup on my android honeycomb tablet.

was researching rare dankness and all the old moonshine man posts at ICfag. debating on pulling the trigger on karma bitch or moonshine haze. the moonshine genetics look very good. part of me says i should just germ the bodhi A13gorilla x A11 and forget about new beans. all this talk about plushberry makes me wanna try it. ive got my free pack via subby just chillin here. another option is to do another test thread for either TGA or Jay Roller... but the commitment thing is a hassle. i used to enjoy testing but now i find i prefer the freedom of not having to take photos or update unless i feel like it. 

poppin the bodhi beans sounds like a good idea.

popped 2 old alphakronik Snowdawg bx beans. the last 2! and only one of the pisces Vics High broke soil out of 3. little disapointment. i have this rubbermaid tote lit with cfl and lined with mylar i like to start seeds and keep clones in. i hope the vics high makes it. Its SpaceQueen x Killer Queen. Mmmmm Queeny.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 19, 2012)

mhhmmmmm, mushies! Quite the intriguing spring project!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure if any of you have heard of 4-ACO-DMT commonly known as psilacetin, It is the acetylated form of the psychedelic mushroom alkaloid psilocin (4-HO-DMT) it is a more stable compound than psiliocin. It has a relaxing quality to it, no edgyness, you feel really comfortable, and some have even been able to fall asleep on it. it is compared to ald-52 if any of you have heard of that. all in all much better than mushrooms, 15mg of psilocin is like an 1/8th of shrooms. I have one 14mg capsule because it comes in powder form and one 12mg capsule.


----------



## azulknight (Feb 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> same here, its my homies volcano , so ive smoked it quite a few times and not basing my shit on once or twice.....i think what does my throat n lungs in with those is the fact the bag is full of air along with vapor...when i smoke it i feel like my lungs are empty cuz its not that smokey rush you get from a bong.... sounds like my version of what you just explained. After a sesion of that i feel like i got azmah or somehting
> 
> i will say that it gets me pretty fucked up tho from a few tokes, and the weed my buddy saves in pretty crazy ... gettin 4 people fucked up off .5 is kinda kewl.


don't know if you guy'z have heard of SSV,from colorado,the bomb vapes,lifetime warrenties,clean oil from your glass instead of burnt rez.when cleaning,full body high like eating good brownies.duff makes butter with ..very conservitive,watched ppl pass out ,go thc blind(temp reaction)on few lol.WBW following this ggg grow thx Azul + rep realy interesting. wrong thread lol good smoke sorry


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure if any of you have heard of 4-ACO-DMT commonly known as psilacetin, It is the acetylated form of the psychedelic mushroom alkaloid psilocin (4-HO-DMT) it is a more stable compound than psiliocin. It has a relaxing quality to it, no edgyness, you feel really comfortable, and some have even been able to fall asleep on it. it is compared to ald-52 if any of you have heard of that. all in all much better than mushrooms, 15mg of psilocin is like an 1/8th of shrooms. I have one 14mg capsule because it comes in powder form and one 12mg capsule.
> 
> View attachment 2068610


My wife has never taken psychedelics and the other night took 16mg of psilacetin and loved it said it was very visual lots of geographic patterns and walls moving around but she was very comfortable the entire time and after about 4.5 hours went to bed and fell asleep.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Not sure if any of you have heard of 4-ACO-DMT commonly known as psilacetin, It is the acetylated form of the psychedelic mushroom alkaloid psilocin (4-HO-DMT) it is a more stable compound than psiliocin. It has a relaxing quality to it, no edgyness, you feel really comfortable, and some have even been able to fall asleep on it. it is compared to ald-52 if any of you have heard of that. all in all much better than mushrooms, 15mg of psilocin is like an 1/8th of shrooms. I have one 14mg capsule because it comes in powder form and one 12mg capsule.
> 
> View attachment 2068610




yea, i had some not to long ago! went fishin' on 2cb this weekend! epic


----------



## azulknight (Feb 19, 2012)

seeds pink plant,ac diesel jack diesel critical kali mist,monster,alian og for starters bought before reading any threads...


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

hell yeah gud...that plushberry is a must try for sure. glad to see you like it as much as i do 

now...go try yourself some Querkle.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

Not the best harvest for one plant but I got 2.2 oz's


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> yea, i had some not to long ago! went fishin' on 2cb this weekend! epic


I like 2ci and 2cb... Foxy! (dmt, all of it!!!)
The first time i did it, i had taken 4 triple stack sunshines and my boy felt bad cause i wasnt feelin it.. (everyone had taken 1 and was screamin at the tops of their lungs how good these things were, so i tried 'em.. Nuthin...)
So my boy was like, look only because i know you got crazy tolerances for drugs/hallucinogens ima show you something.... He brought me to his attic, opened a locked door.. dug through a bunch of shit.. and bam a bag of white powdery/crystals... (why the fvck did he hide there ill never know...)
He weighed me out a .1 (i think i didnt watch him) of 2ci, and it tasted like the worst shit possible... Even though it was cut with confectioner sugar... (by the chemist)...
And it was fuckin awesome... one of the best trips ever... 
I found out he knew a chemist who made all this shit, and i was about to have a very visual lifestyle for awhile...LoL

(of course i went back to the guy who sold me the e-pills to give him a piece of my mind, we ended up becoming best friends...LoL )


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 19, 2012)

.1(100mg) of cut 2c-i huh? That must have actually been around 30-60 mg! If so that's a stout trip. Ive gone about 25 with 2c-i,but thought i was kinda dull. It had all the pa-zaz of lsd like visuals but seemed almost too speedy. Like you had the energy, but hard to focus it on anything creative! Maybe that's just me... Now, 2c-b is much better imho. Its trippy rolls basically. One of Shulgins best imho!


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay made my sannies order. Got 3 strains and a pack of freebies
Also about to go get me collection. Should be able to post tomorrow


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Not the best harvest for one plant but I got 2.2 oz's
> 
> View attachment 2068649


Were you growing in soil? How long did you veg? I reread your post and cannot find out what strain it is


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Were you growing in soil? How long did you veg? I reread your post and cannot find out what strain it is


blz bud i believe..

also, he grows in that hydro pvc pipe setup in a tent...ring any bells?


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Were you growing in soil? How long did you veg? I reread your post and cannot find out what strain it is


it was suppose to be an auto bcn diesel by kannabia but after 30 days of 14/10 it just got huge and I topped it about 5 times so it was bushy as hell. I have a log of leaves, sugar leaves, and popcorn bud for some cold water extraction as well. Once I flipped it to 12/12 it immediately began to flower so at 8 weeks I took her down.

very up high mostly sativa and has a psychedelic feel to it as well, the high is strong for about 45 minutes and then it tapers off and you stay high for about another 2.5 hours.

I grew it in a DWC hydro set up.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> blz bud i believe..
> 
> also, he grows in that hydro pvc pipe setup in a tent...ring any bells?


its not a tent its a cab and I do have blz bud but have not popped it yet, what I posted was bcn diesel


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 19, 2012)

^ bro in your setup ...the second you top a plant you removed hormone from the apical meristem which forces/makes/tells the plant to bush out.

in those tubes rooted cuts are the way to go cause no topping would be necessary.

imo


----------



## JCashman (Feb 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> It's all about finding that sweet spot for you, all you need is .1 grams or .5, and the higher the temp the stronger it will be and the lower the more couch lock but if you can find a nice even temp the taste is great far better than a bong imo and one bag will do you for a few hours kind of reminds me of smoking some nice keif I get so high its redonkuless.


buddy, i've had my volcano for probably 6 years, and have tried all the settings from 5 (50%) to max (a lil past 9, or 100%). .1 would do nothing for me. at minimum its .5, and unless i'm by myself, it's going to have to be repacked after a couple bags. i surely have noticed that the higher the temp, the harsher it is on the lungs, but it doesn't increase the high, at least for me. as far as the flavor, i feel it really lets out the lemony flavors, but when i put some GDP in there, the grapeness was almost non-existent. clean glass bowl for some reason is always the best way for me to taste the full range of flavors. 

my buddy also has a volcano (he's the guy that showed them to me and influenced me getting one), but i hate smoking his with him because he always puts the damned thing on full (9), and its always so harsh because of that. and since he gets all chatty when he smokes, the vapors go stale in the bag before the bag is empty.







edit - just thought i'd add that i made enough room to add a couple GSOG. so i got them doing the lima bean thing. its kinda funny that i learned how to germ seeds in school at like 6 or 7, using lima beans, wet paper towels, and a bit of heat. i dont have exact numbers, but i know my germ rate is near 100% by just keeping it simple


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> buddy, i've had my volcano for probably 6 years, and have tried all the settings from 5 (50%) to max (a lil past 9, or 100%). .1 would do nothing for me. at minimum its .5, and unless i'm by myself, it's going to have to be repacked after a couple bags. i surely have noticed that the higher the temp, the harsher it is on the lungs, but it doesn't increase the high, at least for me. as far as the flavor, i feel it really lets out the lemony flavors, but when i put some GDP in there, the grapeness was almost non-existent. clean glass bowl for some reason is always the best way for me to taste the full range of flavors.
> 
> my buddy also has a volcano (he's the guy that showed them to me and influenced me getting one), but i hate smoking his with him because he always puts the damned thing on full (9), and its always so harsh because of that. and since he gets all chatty when he smokes, the vapors go stale in the bag before the bag is empty.


Yeah it does take a lot of flavor away but its a good way to medicate heavily with little. I do like clean pipe to smoke some fresh herb to taste the variety it has to offer.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ bro in your setup ...the second you top a plant you removed hormone from the apical meristem which forces/makes/tells the plant to bush out.
> 
> in those tubes rooted cuts are the way to go cause no topping would be necessary.
> 
> imo


I agree I'm not going to top at all. I'm trying to stay away from cuts for know its cheaper if your lucky and its a new challenge, all my friends get cuts but i like the aspect of growing from seed. My next run will be ak48 no topping straight donkey dicks.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I agree I'm not going to top at all. I'm trying to stay away from cuts for know its cheaper if your lucky and its a new challenge, all my friends get cuts but i like the aspect of growing from seed. My next run will be ak48 no topping straight donkey dicks.


I can dig that!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I agree I'm not going to top at all. I'm trying to stay away from cuts for know its cheaper if your lucky and its a new challenge, all my friends get cuts but i like the aspect of growing from seed. My next run will be ak48 no topping straight donkey dicks.


im the same way buddy, i prefer from seed, but i also keep clones because some ladies are just to special to let go


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> im the same way buddy, i prefer from seed, but i also keep clones because some ladies are just to special to let go


i understand the keeper rule.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> .1(100mg) of cut 2c-i huh? That must have actually been around 30-60 mg! If so that's a stout trip. Ive gone about 25 with 2c-i,but thought i was kinda dull. It had all the pa-zaz of lsd like visuals but seemed almost too speedy. Like you had the energy, but hard to focus it on anything creative! Maybe that's just me... Now, 2c-b is much better imho. Its trippy rolls basically. One of Shulgins best imho!


I dont know what it actually was weighed out too... 
The person who weighed it out, would regularly dose me with 10-20 hits of acid.. so i doubt he was telling the truth...


*Now that i think about it, He def. said .1 .....LoL 
But the 2c-i prob jumpstarted the 4 triple stack E-Pills i just took = Good Time....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I dont know what it actually was weighed out too...
> The person who weighed it out, would regularly dose me with 10-20 hits of acid.. so i doubt he was telling the truth...


I used to party like that. Then you'd get the real good acid once in a while. The shit where you'd take once hit and everything was like a cartoon. Mescaline was my all time favorite tho. I have yet to trip and spend time in the grow room with my plants. It is definitely on the to do list. 

Boognish Rising is lookin mad good. So far mine looks more purple than any of the ones I've seen in the test threads. I'm gonna suprise Trainwreck at the end and just post one decent purple pic. I do gotta be honest tho.. the smell is nothing like bubblegum like I've heard people say in the test threads. Sometimes I think some people want a plant to smell a certain way and the imagination runs a little wild. 

Jacks Cleaner= lemons
Agent Orange= oranges
Strawbery Cough= strawberries
My Space Princess= God's Vagina
But Boognish Rising does not = bubblegum

Idk what the exact genetics are in the Black Rose due to lack of ambition and not caring to look it up.. but the plant is the darkest purple I've ever seen grown indoors.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

black rose = black russian x purple shiva skunk

lmao god's vagina..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 19, 2012)

My room should begin smelling like gods vagina soon. My girls will be starting week three tomorrow. 

Thats exactly how I'll be describing that strain.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 19, 2012)

Got some great news today. I'm getting my sour d cut back.

Yes you can begin to get jealous now.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got some great news today. I'm getting my sour d cut back.
> 
> Yes you can begin to get jealous now.


Garden Envy. Love it.


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 19, 2012)

prove it.

&

i love me some sour d.

one of the best , and nothing they can fake "breed" to replace or enhance it.

the reserva privada version is definitely from the riri cut which was made from a large rezfag selection.

where's your cut originate?

i've got 20 beans comming from a fine farming friend & mole i got over at CZ... immortal flower's version.

my headbands are all rooted. my new thing is 4 cuts in a tote for a mom bucket.

im the happiest ive been in the garden knowing finally some legit shit is in my hands.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-specific-showcase/201358624-garberville-purple-kush-history.html

Havent read it yet... But ppl wanted to know...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 19, 2012)

I cut my teeth on dead tour. This is the cut that first appeared on the scene back in the day. Hate too sound like your boy subcool but it's real cause I know it's real. Any other sour d I've ever seen in person doesn't do what this one does. Out of everything Ive ever smoked this is my number one. I've Pepsi challenged her against several peeps. Never lost. I'll have jars of different herbs but they'll sit full. 

Ive got those immortal headbands too. Very curious about them. 

Im thinking a sour run is coming some time this year. 
Sour D, Deathstar,707, super sour skunk. BOOOOM


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2012)

the bcn diesel pic is my best


----------



## gudkarma (Feb 19, 2012)

im into the headband.
yep.

imma run the shit outta that.

there's fire og , double barrel, blackberry kush, blue dream, spacedawg, alphadawg (so beautiful) too.

and i've got some god's vagina... and she's finally looking good. 

i hoping my head splits open and rainbows shoot out when i smoke it.
food for the soul. yum. 
and i stay hungry.

i've this "kashmiri glory hole" looking sweet.

the killing fields #7 looks real nice too.

c99, chocolate mind melt, sage, and this superb cut of NLB i found via hard lab work.

legion = gone
lavander haze = gone
shoreline = gone
hawgsbreath = gone
tahoe og = gone
several cuts of nlb = gone
afghan = gone
hash bomb = gone
super skunk = gone
vortex = gone
machacar =gone
mad shack =gone
choc kush = gone

romulan = lost it  tastes like black pepper anyway.
original diesel = lost it
ecsd = lost it

^ fuck you rez and exwife

im done cracking seeds for a minute as im not into taking care of any more seedlings.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 19, 2012)

Forgot to tell u. I pulled 2 ozs off a rooted clone flipped. Left to go all natural style. Didn't expect it at all. Prob the strangest bud formation I've ever seen. I was gonna get rid of it. But I think I'm gonna keep her around for a min.

Edit. I'm talking about hawgsbreath


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Feb 19, 2012)

Gud whered your C99 come from?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got some great news today. I'm getting my sour d cut back.
> 
> Yes you can begin to get jealous now.


jealous bone activated!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> prove it.
> 
> &
> 
> ...


In all honesty Sour Diesel was the knock off of the N.Y.C. Diesel!


----------



## JCashman (Feb 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Jacks Cleaner= lemons
> Agent Orange= oranges
> Strawbery Cough= strawberries
> *My Space Princess= God's Vagina*
> ...


god's hoo-ha.. lol 
absolutely epic description sir 



I85BLAX said:


> In all honesty Sour Diesel was the knock off of the N.Y.C. Diesel!


in all honesty, i personally like the sour D a kazillion times better than any other diesel ive had


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> god's hoo-ha.. lol
> absolutely epic description sir
> 
> 
> in all honesty, i personally like the sour D a kazillion times better than any other diesel ive had


I respect your opinion, I was just stating a fact!


----------



## blissfest (Feb 19, 2012)

Never did vape, I like doobies myself. Some stoners like Extreme Q Vape?

I looked into em, might get one.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> god's hoo-ha.. lol
> absolutely epic description sir
> 
> 
> in all honesty, i personally like the sour D a kazillion times better than any other diesel ive had


And really? how the fuck do you know what sour D is? Cause I think You're a kid that talks alot of shit here? Cashman get back to your mini cab, and quit givin advise.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 19, 2012)

Just bought Secret Garden OGRE, 2 packs, thought it might add something to the Veg room?

https://www.theseeddepot.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19127&Name=SeedList-Private-Breeder-OGRE-Autoflower&Type=PD


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2012)

what do you hydro guys use to clean out your tubs/containers/whatever?.....bleach?

gonna set up my cloner tonight, green queen x querkle has reveg'd enough to take a cut or 2 off her...and i didn't rinse it out last time after i was done with it so its kinda nasty in there atm...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 19, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> In all honesty Sour Diesel was the knock off of the N.Y.C. Diesel!


N.Y.C.D.
The mother for NYCD is a Sour D Bagseed....
Father --- Shanti - Afghan/Hawaiian
(Eventually BX'd)


----------



## blissfest (Feb 19, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> what do you hydro guys use to clean out your tubs/containers/whatever?.....bleach?
> 
> gonna set up my cloner tonight, green queen x querkle has reveg'd enough to take a cut or 2 off her...and i didn't rinse it out last time after i was done with it so its kinda nasty in there atm...


I have 2 aero cloners you can have, I go old school now a days, I get 100% results doing dip&grow and dirt,coco,DE


----------



## blissfest (Feb 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> N.Y.C.D.
> The mother for NYCD is a Sour D Bagseed....
> Father --- Shanti - Afghan/Hawaiian
> (Eventually BX'd)


Diesel #1 AKA Day Wrecker


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 20, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Diesel #1 AKA Day Wrecker


What about it....
'91 chem x mss/nl

*The NYCD bagseed Mother could be Anything ill grant you that...


I had two Packages come from the same place 4 days apart but pass "sort" on the same day 4 hours apart...
The one that was sent 4 days later has arrived, and the one that was sent 4 days earlier and passed "sort" 3 hours sooner, was sent to a completely different state...LoL
The Sorting facility is literally a Half hour drive away... And they sent it a couple states in the other direction???
This makes total sense, right?....


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> N.Y.C.D.
> The mother for NYCD is a Sour D Bagseed....
> Father --- Shanti - Afghan/Hawaiian
> (Eventually BX'd)


I'm gonna have to object.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 20, 2012)

We could go back and forth about it, but your information is absolutely wrong!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Gud whered your C99 come from?


some asshole named Dizz



cmt1984 said:


> black rose = black russian x purple shiva skunk
> 
> lmao god's vagina..


 i got some rollin right now in veg, jus took down some Black Sour Bubble to .. it was a Black Rose pheno so it lacks a lil in the potency dept, but still has a real nice mellow rip to it , tastes pretty wild to , kinda liek currant jam with a shot of skank

coulda used another 5 days or a week , but i was out of smoke

a lil weerdness, there was about 4 fans liek this lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 20, 2012)

sour diesel is a west coast version of n.y.c. diesel. and honestly the Oregon diesel blows the sour off the map!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 20, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> what do you hydro guys use to clean out your tubs/containers/whatever?.....bleach?
> 
> gonna set up my cloner tonight, green queen x querkle has reveg'd enough to take a cut or 2 off her...and i didn't rinse it out last time after i was done with it so its kinda nasty in there atm...


I stoped using bleach it leave a film on everything, I now use dawn soap and run for 24 hr then dump it
And start flushing out the system to remove the soap! Works great and no leftover film


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 20, 2012)

Man I have been all over town looking for this Juicy Fruit strain... Gahh to no avail I'm about to just pull the trigger on some genetics I think may be close in relation 

what do you guys think of the list so far..

Positronics Seeds Purple Haze #1 
Sensi Seeds Fruity Juice 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-blue-fruit/prod_1439.html Dinafem Seeds Blue Fruit 

according to some sites online the juicy fruit has purple Thai in it... so, yea.. LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds good and fruity


----------



## SketchyGrower (Feb 20, 2012)

that's what I'm thinking LOL! only problem I have is Sensi I have seen post saying they have fallen off in resent years... BUt, guess I'll find out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

You might get lucky


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 20, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I'm gonna have to object.


*Somas N.Y.C.D.
Were obviously talking about two different things...



SketchyGrower said:


> Man I have been all over town looking for this Juicy Fruit strain... Gahh to no avail I'm about to just pull the trigger on some genetics I think may be close in relation
> 
> what do you guys think of the list so far..
> 
> ...


DJ Shorts Floral Line, the basis for almost all of his strains, Flo, F-13, Temple Flo, Blueberry, Blue Moonshine, Cocoa Kush, Vanilluna...
Has Purple Thai, Oaxacan Gold, and Highland in it... (among others probably)


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

whats up guys its headbender from cz i noticed you guys were talkin about sannies mia orders, i ordered on the 24th and still nothing altough he has offered to replace them with strains of my choosing.only reason i placed that order anyways was because the miss universe seeds that i received on my first order look super small and light and well immature but i figured hey there cheap enough so i ordered one more miss u and two caramel candy kush and havnt received the order the worst part is all the dynasty gear is now out of stock and i already have the cr and dont really want any other sannies gear at least until esko or mota have another drop!! this also happened when a friend of mine ordered three packs of cr and they never showed sannie reshipped his order and about half were crushed. i know theres scammers out there just lieing for more beans but i think these missing orders are really happening quite often for sannie at this time.


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

i finally had to register here got tired of reading you guys and not being able to post lol!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

That suck man I got a order out there aswell! Hope it shows up!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> i finally had to register here got tired of reading you guys and not being able to post lol!!


Welcome to the collective


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

whats up hellraizer your psitive feedback at the zon is hilariuos man reminds me of me i just cant stop. that gage drop was nice to me 1 burg 2 maiden 2 pepe le dank 2 la ahze 1 gsog plus two gsog fromthe tude lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

If it look good im all in


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

it was pretty weird when jkahn put up my posts from cz and i was reading this thread and there i was lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> it was pretty weird when jkahn put up my posts from cz and i was reading this thread and there i was lol


Correction*
It was Karma...LoL
Wussup....

You can still get Ms. Universe from SeurBidz on point shipping...
And Sannie has started his TrackandTrace shipping for $13-.. Not an option..
Should improve shipping.. Its Sign for Only also...
(i ordered 4 times in one week, so the odds of me losing one was much higher than other ppl...)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

This hole sannies thing got me buged how can so many get lost? Maybe a inside deal!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Feb 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> This hole sannies thing got me buged how can so many get lost? Maybe a inside deal!


Its kinda crazy, i really dont get it...
Straight up never arriving... {==PooF==}
Im just glad that the People at my mailbox sign for me... LoL
I can still order without worry....


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

lol my bad kahn i thought that was you and ya this sannies stuff really sucks i would just go to sb but ive already paid for three packs and so far got some that look pretty shitty im surprised any breeder would release these everything else ive got looks way more mature


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe thats why there so cheap?


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

cz has plenty for around the same price and kahn you posted my comment about headband just found it lol


----------



## headbender (Feb 20, 2012)

i dont know about you guys but the sannies order i did receive was not even close to stealth!!! kinda pissed me off its just careless when theres so many stealthy ideas out there


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

Ouch! That took a bite out of this thread


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Ouch! That took a bite out of this thread


 yah, no shit, you aint lying sketchy..


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

My seed list better still be in here somewhere, otherwise I'm going to have to type it all out again.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> My seed list better still be in here somewhere, otherwise I'm going to have to type it all out again.


 that would suck for sure..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

no more likes I see...? or think that may be temporary??


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> no more likes I see...? or think that may be temporary??


 i'm sure it's temporary sketchy.. i'd think that admin, / whomever has a lot more shit that they are worried about over getting the like system back up and running first...
give it a few days or so and i'd say they will have most of the bigger bugs worked out of the system, minus the loss of data obviously..


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> that would suck for sure..


I had it saved in a document on my desktop, but my pc crashed and instead of fixing it I've just bought a laptop, so I'm planning on c+ping it from here.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

the good thing is they have cleaned up my sub'ed threads pages, and pages, and pages, and.... lol...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

I hear that racerboy! bigger fish to fry  

well, maybe get some pic's on here get things rolling again


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


>


 love that attitude sketchy.. i think i'll be hanging in here again if everyone has as positive of an attitude as you have m8.. man, people are fucking losing it on the main forums cuz they lost a few posts and some of their threads are lost / back a month or so..
christ, i lost over 600 posts or so and my plants in my grow journal have some how unsmoked themselves and are now growing again, lol, but do you see my losing it?? fuck no, onwards and upwards as they say..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> love that attitude sketchy.. i think i'll be hanging in here again if everyone has as positive of an attitude as you have m8.. man, people are fucking losing it on the main forums cuz they lost a few posts and some of their threads are lost / back a month or so..
> christ, i lost over 600 posts or so and my plants in my grow journal have some how unsmoked themselves and are now growing again, lol, but do you see my losing it?? fuck no, onwards and upwards as they say..



right,right? I was more thinking about all the pic's in this thread~! I could give a hoot about my posts... FUNNY!!! remember when the doggies nuts had there thing? I lost 200 post then... put me to 300 something.. now this happen and I'm back to 300.. I get to do my 420 post twice 

I was more pissed about having nothing to do last night as i trimmed


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> love that attitude sketchy.. i think i'll be hanging in here again if everyone has as positive of an attitude as you have m8.. man, people are fucking losing it on the main forums cuz they lost a few posts and some of their threads are lost / back a month or so..
> christ, i lost over 600 posts or so and my plants in my grow journal have some how unsmoked themselves and are now growing again, lol, but do you see my losing it?? fuck no, onwards and upwards as they say..


Sketchy "Likes" this post


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> right,right? I was more thinking about all the pic's in this thread~! I could give a hoot about my posts... FUNNY!!! remember when the doggies nuts had there thing? I lost 200 post then... put me to 300 something.. now this happen and I'm back to 300.. I get to do my 420 post twice
> 
> I was more pissed about having nothing to do last night as i trimmed


 i wasn't affected by the doggies nuts thread as i was never online with kevin murphy, but damn, even a day away from here makes for a long ass 24 hours..


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 16, 2012)

Geez that upgrade took a long ass time. 

I guess what I a trying say is I MISSED YOU SEED COLLECTORS LAST NIGHT!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

Truth.. I just started chatting with them over there...(mostly because I never sleep and they seem to be on UK time LOLOL)...

On a Cannabis note, I think I may have found my first male for breeding...

1





2





3






number 2 has my eye for his short structure and #3 is a stinky dirty hippie

1 was killed already


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

i just took four clones from my males, two of c99 and two purple berry diesel's.. never fucked with males before, but i'm pretty excited to get some c99 pollen..


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=DNA-Genetics&prod_url=dna-the-skunk-train-collectors-pack

The Skunk Train Collectors Pack these regular marijuana seeds by DNA Genetics are from strains developed and bred in Amsterdam from marijuana strains that have been collected for years. These pot seeds or as some refer to them as, weed seeds, are not sexed and give rise to both male and females plants. The Skunk Train is a limited edition collection of regular seeds. The OG #18, Sleestack, and Kandy Kush were all separately crossed with Skunk #1. Expect multiple phenotypes as these are F1 hybrids that use the original male that was used for the Skunk Line. It is different than the Lemon Skunk male. It has been around longer, and it is what created the Hindu Skunk, the Thai Haze Skunk, the Original Haze Skunk, and the list goes on and on. The collection is sold as a set of three with 10 seeds of each variety in the pack, or each cross is sold separately as a pack of 13 seeds. The wait is over the the Skunk Train is here! Get these seeds now!! These seeds will sell out and they are the best deal on the market! DNAs FIRST 30 pack make your own selection and tell us what is your favorite on the Skunk Train!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=DNA-Genetics&prod_url=dna-the-skunk-train-collectors-pack
> 
> The Skunk Train Collectors Pack these regular marijuana seeds by DNA Genetics are from strains developed and bred in Amsterdam from marijuana strains that have been collected for years. These pot seeds or as some refer to them as, weed seeds, are not sexed and give rise to both male and females plants. The Skunk Train is a limited edition collection of regular seeds. The OG #18, Sleestack, and Kandy Kush were all separately crossed with Skunk #1. Expect multiple phenotypes as these are F1 hybrids that use the original male that was used for the Skunk Line. It is different than the Lemon Skunk male. It has been around longer, and it is what created the Hindu Skunk, the Thai Haze Skunk, the Original Haze Skunk, and the list goes on and on. The collection is sold as a set of three with 10 seeds of each variety in the pack, or each cross is sold separately as a pack of 13 seeds. The wait is over the the Skunk Train is here! Get these seeds now!! These seeds will sell out and they are the best deal on the market! DNA&#8217;s FIRST 30 pack make your own selection and tell us what is your favorite on the Skunk Train!


 first time you've seen that bonehead bob?? this is about 2 or so years old now i'd think, i'm kinda shocked sea of seeds still has these laying around honestly..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

HELL YEA!! racerboy,I have been so curious about my Purple Berry Diesel and Jazz berry jam seeds... What was your opinion on the PBD? if you got to finish a run of it that is... also, is your C99 from anywhere in-particular? I have the Mosca but, I think that's the only one I own..

I'm hoping to breed this girl a little shorter and less "runway model" looking... she has a tendency to break her own branches in [email protected]!!?


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 16, 2012)

lol I thought it was new. First time Ive seen it



racerboy71 said:


> first time you've seen that bonehead bob?? this is about 2 or so years old now i'd think, i'm kinda shocked sea of seeds still has these laying around honestly..


----------



## cerberus (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i just took four clones from my males, two of c99 and two purple berry diesel's.. never fucked with males before, but i'm pretty excited to get some c99 pollen..


i used mosca's c99 bx1 with a clone only around me to creat this little lady


c99 makes great studs.

(what i do; take clones of the males, turn the males into hash, smoke hash, decide who you like, put em in a room together, some al greene, a little fan action, let the magic happen. ahhh yeah!)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Ouch! That took a bite out of this thread


Theyre calling it a "SQL injection attack".

To me it sounds like the site got raped by some kinda Cyber Data Monster. Eating all our posts like a fat kid eating cake. Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2012)

I lost 1000+ posts shaking my head


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Theyre calling it a "SQL injection attack".
> 
> To me it sounds like the site got raped by some kinda Cyber Data Monster. Eating all our posts like a fat kid eating cake. Nom Nom Nom.
> 
> View attachment 2070399


I'm sorry but what did you say? I was looking at this chicks ass  

SOunds like some ass-crackers that watches V for vendetta got carried away


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

O and if this couldn't get any better "purple chem" is in stock......


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

man...bummer for sure...i had about 3 pages to catch up on here.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

cerberus said:


> i used mosca's c99 bx1 with a clone only around me to creat this little lady
> View attachment 2070400
> 
> c99 makes great studs.
> ...


Sketchy "likes" this post 

That's a hardy female right there... MmmMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Sup peeps. Lil bit of anarchy. Lol. Oh well. I personally don't care much about post counts. I figured had happened was I finally threw up some pics and the shit couldnt handle my dank. DANK overload lol. 

Racer did you get to see my pics?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

I got my free bodhi seeds yesterday. Super stoked 
Packs of each
oldsog sshXsnow lotus
blowfishX Appalachia 
neviles haze X a11g

Booooyahhhh

Bodhis the man


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice there karma!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

YoYoYo.... 
I "LIKE" those pics sketch. and your post cerebus, and so on, and so on....

Im excited to see my Post count after i hit this button, I wanna hit 420 again...LoL

Careful Sketch that Purple Chem may be a Bait nd Switch.... 
(B-Day Promo, Scenario....)


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Mar 16, 2012)

Havent been on RIU as much Id like lately so wut up all!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wussup Smokey,

Karma those Freebies, are fantastic.. worth every penny...

I wonder what the oldsog ssh x snowlotus is gunna look like...
should be good...

I keep tryin to track my Sannie orders... The damn trackin says it was delivered a year ago..LoL
Thanks sannie for makin me pay $14- for that service..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm really excited about the blowfishX Appalachia. I asked for a suggestion for what to pop. Bodhi voted for those
Here's what he said about them
blowfish x applachia is an oldy but a goodey rare release, super frosty tropical chemmy fruit wands...

And I've been wanting some nevilles haze. So that crossed to a11g sounds right up my alley


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Bunch of PMs I deleted magically reappeared.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey guys, glad to see this back up and running. I was having withdrawls. I feel bad that many of you lost good pics/posts. 

haha Karma, the server just couldn't process such dank pics.

I jumped on the HoF promo while we were away.....and I gotta say...the Seed Depot has been great so far. Polite, quick responses to e-mail and good vibes. The proof will be in the beans arrival, but so far really good. I chose 20 more Green Python (30 total), 10 arctic fallout, 10 chem glue.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bunch of PMs I deleted magically reappeared.


WTF....
Thats not good......
Just more proof to show that e-mail only, should be the norm....

Just checked, and i got some deleted PM's back too..
But not just new ones.. Old ass ones form months ago..
And its not just Howdy mam, Nice weather were havin..
They just so happen to be Addy PM's...
/\.... What?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Agreed

Gear dropping at cz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Headband BX's were dropped too.. i think someone was waitin on em.....
Headband BX ===== Original Diesel (Chem '91 x MSS/NL)
And you get, Vortex BX, and Bodhi F2, SR 71 x KK as a freebie.. not bad for $40-


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats a great deal there!


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 16, 2012)

^ that is a killer fucking deal on the headband bx !

for sure, my research indicates blowfish NOT to be a such good producer so i'd wonder about that cross.

cannacopia has a cross w/ ^ in it too.

* keep those boxes free of personal data *

*

& a gratuitous fag nug shot


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

That's strange cause what I read was the blowfish does well. The cross sounds ill. Might buy some more headband bx. That is a great deal


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

yeah tell me about it!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That's strange cause what I read was the blowfish does well. The cross sounds ill. Might buy some more headband bx. That is a great deal


Got three packs in stash...Haha

But i grabbed the NghtCap for the freebies.. 
Maybe ill grab the KingsBlood to...
KingsBlood - (Mendo Purps x Jaffa Cake)


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

wow a months post gone you would think they would take backups more often than that.

looks like i lost half of my posts


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

yeah it seems that they would!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> wow a months post gone you would think they would take backups more often than that.
> 
> looks like i lost half of my posts


LoL.. Lookin at your AV, and Readin your Post..
They kinda go together.....

I just noticed this, but My suscribed threads are gone too..
And i lost a bunch of rep points..LoL
(dont care about either.../\)
SMokin a bowl...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Haahaha jkahn I lost shit too. Oh NOOOOOO! Wait let me check and see if my 10 yrs of growing exp got deleted too.......nope that's still there.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on green love potion? I searched the thread but couldn't find anything...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhahahahahaa

Cuz u see I bought these two seeds


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

KAB those freebies sound pretty awesome, but no more pictures, k? lol 

Im really glad we didnt lose this thread or this site. Need to fix my ignore list again. Lost a football thread and some fun stuff, but nothing really important. So do we know who did it? Or why?

Heard the farm was attacked too. Last time i went to the farm my computer cried virus and i haven't been back since.

Glad to see u all again!


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

lol jkahn .. if i lost half my post and i just started talking here not that long ago than just think about all the info that is gone in total. on a forum this active monthly backups just wont cut it.

i could care less about post count joined in 2010 and have less than everyone in the topic.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

Also was just deleting my PMs when i saw old PMs from swerve answering my questions about rereleasing their alien crosses. He said yes maybe to be released over the summer. So theres that.

Was thinking about newer memberrs though. Did their accounts get deleted from the restore? Ifso, poor mrs RD


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 16, 2012)

I just ordered some STS , stead of more seeds.
Bout 40$ for the chems.
CS was hit an miss For mewhen reversing fems.....


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

are you using bought CS or home made? thought i read somewhere it takes a pretty high PPM on the CS to work the best


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Does anyone have any info on green love potion? I searched the thread but couldn't find anything...


Sorry dont have any real info for you..
I actually got one Peekin its head above the Sponge right now...LoL
Its Black Domina x Lavender
/\.. Im gonna plant it in the woods to make room for Bodhi... Good times...
Im not even gonna check in on it.. Just come back in a few months and see hwat "they" (5 freebies).. Look Like...

I feel you appollo. all the pics, and links, and blah blah...
Ittl be repeated tho.. and it was probably already said..



JCashman said:


> Also was just deleting my PMs when i saw old PMs from swerve answering my questions about rereleasing their alien crosses. He said yes maybe to be released over the summer. So theres that.
> 
> Was thinking about newer memberrs though. Did their accounts get deleted from the restore? Ifso, poor mrs RD


Oh damn didnt think about that..
Yah ,maybe.. everyone from fom the last 30 days has dissapeared.. haha
But all you gotta do is make a new account..



apollopimp said:


> are you using bought CS or home made? thought i read somewhere it takes a pretty high PPM on the CS to work the best


NVM.. they have diff. #'s in a few spots.. theres a thread here..
just search for red dragon femnized.. The thread isnt working for some reason... (Google: rollitup red dragon feminized)
I just found CS from 10 - 50 ppm online.. 

You bought it from riot...
LoL.. riot charges $100- for it...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

I was only joking.

And I saw that Raskal has something new on CannaCollective called Fire X18. There is no info on it, but I'm guessing it's the Fire OG x Tom Hill X-18?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> are you using bought CS or home made? thought i read somewhere it takes a pretty high PPM on the CS to work the best


Home made stuff using 4-5 different cs recipes.
Id get balls , but usually no pollen.
An when They did open it would only get me a few seeds?

But everyone says Sts is better.

Also riot seeds has been down/gone for a week now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I was only joking.
> 
> And I saw that Raskal has something new on CannaCollective called Fire X18. There is no info on it, but I'm guessing it's the Fire OG x Tom Hill X-18?


I know, i remember the whole denks thing...LoL

Yah, like i said.. Every other week man..
He just keeps X;in everything with Fire and sendin it in the CC....



SCARHOLE said:


> Home made stuff using 4-5 different cs recipes.
> Id get balls , but usually no pollen.
> An when They did open it would only get me a few seeds?
> 
> ...


Try this...http://www.amazon.com/Bio-Silver-Ultra-Colloidal-Silver-ppm/dp/B003LUP4Q6

Its in the right range...
30ppm+

I wouldn't mix CS together then use it..

Heres another one.. 30ppm.. 17$$.. only 4oz.. But one mist spray is like less than a 1/4 oz... 
Worth a shot... http://www.swansonvitamins.com/SN272/ItemDetail?SourceCode=INTL140


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 16, 2012)

Newbs are still here, just no info in my account. Crazy how much money raskal has made off that fire og cut. I'm glad I never ended up buying anything from him. He just bangs elites together for $$$. Bodhi uses elites and makes masterpieces....and he's not a one trick pony. I'll give bodhi my money all day.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sups fellas glad to see the site made it through all that shit


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I'm just gonna hide out in here until my time at work is over. Everywhere else on these forums all there is, is bitching about post counts blah blah blah.

I feel like these people have not realized it didn't erase the nugs in their jars or the plants in their closets. Lets get over it already.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

its funny how people think post count makes you someone special on forums the sh!tty part is all the Awesome info that was lost


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> its funny how people think post count makes you someone special on forums the sh!tty part is all the Awesome info that was lost


Most people are idiots, so what can you expect?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp I just saw in the Kens GDP thread your pic has a whole bunch of brown vials with labels on them. Is that what you use to store your seeds in and then label each one?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> YoYoYo....
> I "LIKE" those pics sketch. and your post cerebus, and so on, and so on....
> 
> Im excited to see my Post count after i hit this button, I wanna hit 420 again...LoL
> ...



"like"
I almost had a heart attack when I seen that..(I don't even know why I still check the cali con stuff?)


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 16, 2012)

Cry for the lost photography of dankness.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think il chill in here to seems like all the more level headed folks are here


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Headband BX's were dropped too.. i think someone was waitin on em.....
> Headband BX ===== Original Diesel (Chem '91 x MSS/NL)
> And you get, Vortex BX, and Bodhi F2, SR 71 x KK as a freebie.. not bad for $40-


Where were these dropped at?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> apollopimp I just saw in the Kens GDP thread your pic has a whole bunch of brown vials with labels on them. Is that what you use to store your seeds in and then label each one?



ya i repackage all my seeds in them for storage here are the links. On the freebies i just take the labels off the bags and put them on the vials saves time and i dont wast labels on useless seeds that way. 

Vials
http://www.waters.com/waters/partDetail.htm?locale=en_US&partNumber=WAT025053C

Labels
http://www.planetlabel.com/labels/product/inkjet-laser/white-uncoated-1-2-x-1-rectangle1~white


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Where were these dropped at?


cz.................


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

*LIKE*

Thanks for the links it's a great idea.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

if you buy the vials this is what you will get


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 16, 2012)

Seems reasonable.

At first I was like wtf $47 for one vial then I saw its a 250pkg. It will last me a lifetime.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Weird now old random likes I received are reappearing. Maybe stuff is slowly coming back? 

Well sorry guys but I'm bout to cause riu to overload again. Incoming dank!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

What's good everybody! Glad this place is back up I needed my SCT fix lol
Lost a bunch of subbed threads and I'm sure some posts counts too dunno the damage yet til I post this lol
thanks for the info on the headband bx I may get that as my first cz order! Sick ass freebies!

For anyone interested I think that the site was hacked by a group/person called anonymous.. Supposedly they hacked a shitload of v bulletins to spread a message about revolution..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Weird now old random likes I received are reappearing. Maybe stuff is slowly coming back?
> 
> Well sorry guys but I'm bout to cause riu to overload again. Incoming dank!


Had to quote this cuz damn that shit is looking dank!!!

lost about 200+ post lmaoooo fuck it! Still got my sour d to puff on so life is great!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yo the chosenn.
Some of us use these too..
If you think a 250pack is a lifetime supply than you underestimated Youself and the Seed Addiuction...LoL


----------



## Zoroastrian (Mar 16, 2012)

it is very addictive. i have heavy duty fruity, cheese, crystal tsunami, super silver haze, lemon skunk, top 44, ak 48, ice, lowrider #2, easy rider, hash bomb,ganesh, beyond the brain, and aurora indica.
i dont bother with a fancy container though.. just zip locks inside jars with silicat packs to keep the moisture out.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yo the chosenn.
> Some of us use these too..
> If you think a 250pack is a lifetime supply than you underestimated Youself and the Seed Addiuction...LoL
> View attachment 2071771
> ...


Have you got some kind of machine for printing labels too?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Have you got some kind of machine for printing labels too?


Nah, 
I just print them out of the computer like this...


TGA  JILLY BEAN &#9792;&#9794;
(UKN ORANGE SKUNK x ROMULAN x C99)


TGA  QUERKLE &#9792;&#9794;
(PURPLE URKLE x SPACE QUEEN)TGA  SPACE QUEEN &#9792;&#9794;
(ROMULAN x C99)


BODHI  STAR CHILD &#9792;&#9794;
(SATORI[INTERSTELLAR OVERDRIVE] x SNOW LOTUS)BODHI  APOLLO11 F3 &#9792;&#9794;
(GENIUS PHENO x C99)


DINAFEM  SANTA SATIVA &#9792;
(HAZE x NORTHERN LIGHTS x SKUNK)DINAFEM  HAZE AUTO &#9792;
(2[SUP]ND[/SUP] GRADE HAZE AUTO)


ROYAL QUEEN  ROYAL DWARF &#9792;
(SKUNK x UNK x [UNK RUDERALIS])HAZEMAN  ESCAPED &#9792;&#9794;
(G13 x P.O.W.)


HAZEMAN  R.M.H. &#9792;&#9794;
(ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH[ MIKADO x COLORADO GREEN BUD])CH9  AROMA &#9792;


CH9  HUMBOLDT &#9792;NEXT GEN.  GRAPEFRUIT D. &#9792;
(GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL)

NEXT GEN.  BC G. SKUNK &#9792;
(BC GOLDEN SKUNK)NIRVANA  NORTHERN LIGHTS &#9792;


NIRVANA  WHITE WIDOW &#9792;PARADISE  WAPPA &#9792;


PARADISE  NEBULA &#9792;PARADISE  ACID &#9792;


GREENHOUSE  KALASHNIKOVA &#9792;G13  AUTO AK &#9792;


G13  PINEAPPLE EXPRESS &#9792;G13  PURPLE HAZE &#9792;


SAMSARA  EL ALQUIMISTA &#9792;SAMSARA  S.C.S. &#9792;
(SUPERSONIC CRISTAL STORM)



TGA  APOLLO 13 BX &#9792;&#9794;ILLUMATI  IRUKANDJI &#9792;
(PESTILENCE x MAMBA)


ALPHAKRONIK  BANDANA &#9792;&#9794;ALPHAKRONIK  SIN CITY KUSH &#9792;&#9794;


PR  X-MAN S1 ~&#9792;&#9794;~KOS  SHISH_99 &#9792;&#9794;
(GRIMM C99 F2 x SHISHKABERRY)


DANK HOUSE  ALIEN FIRE &#9792;&#9794;
(ALIENDAWG x RASKAL OG FIRE DOM)TCVG  HOMEWRECKER V1 &#9792;&#9794;
([ULT x SINISTER KUSH]KULT x GG[KONG])


TCVG  SHIT MIX 09 &#9792;&#9794;CANNETICS  MALAWI GOLD &#9792;&#9794;


CANNETICS  LARRY OG S1 &#9792;


DANK HOUSE  FIRE OG F2 &#9792;&#9794;
(RASKALS OG KUSH FIRE CUT)


LEPRECHAUN  KLONDIKE &#9792;&#9794;
(C99 x THE ISLAND SKUNK)SURE FIRE SEEDS  FIRESTARTER &#9792;
(WHITE FIRE x CASEY JONES)


IMMORTAL FLOWER  PRE98 BX &#9792;&#9794;
(PRE98 BUBBA KUSH BX [DEEP BUBBA KUSH])SURE FIRE SEEDS  CHEESEY J. &#9792;
(UK EXODUS CHEESE x CASEY JONES)


 
I think thats an old template before i changed it a Litlle.. But that's it...
Just set the font to like 6 and you good....


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 16, 2012)

My Plushberry keeper. its space dude dom. straight tropical smell with hints of berry. fantastic stuff. the whole plant is just covered in trics. 
not huge producer, but dont care. its and incredible smoke. top 5 high.

Ill take some plant pics this weekend. Have a plant just ready to harvest.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> My Plushberry keeper. its space dude dom. straight tropical smell with hints of berry. fantastic stuff. the whole plant is just covered in trics.
> not huge producer, but dont care. its and incredible smoke. top 5 high.
> 
> Ill take some plant pics this weekend. Have a plant just ready to harvest.
> ...


this is a hash makers dream!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> My Plushberry keeper. its space dude dom. straight tropical smell with hints of berry. fantastic stuff. the whole plant is just covered in trics.
> not huge producer, but dont care. its and incredible smoke. top 5 high.
> 
> Ill take some plant pics this weekend. Have a plant just ready to harvest.


Dude those pics are great...
Just popped a pack so thanks for puttin those pics up...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nah,
> I just print them out of the computer like this...
> 
> 
> ...


I see. You just use glue to stick them to the vials?

Also, In case anybody doesn't already know - glass is the best storage materiel to use for seeds, according to the Millennium Seeds Bank. http://www.kew.org/science-research-data/kew-in-depth/msbp/seed-banking-technology/containers-storage/index.htm

I'm about to order these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glass-Flat-Bottom-Tubes-With/dp/B00658YT62/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331932904&sr=8-2


----------



## IVIars (Mar 16, 2012)

Got my Apollo 13 f4's from CC today. Came with Zoo OG x Gorilla Grape. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I see. You just use glue to stick them to the vials?
> 
> Also, In case anybody doesn't already know - glass is the best storage materiel to use for seeds, according to the Millennium Seeds Bank. http://www.kew.org/science-research-data/kew-in-depth/msbp/seed-banking-technology/containers-storage/index.htm
> 
> I'm about to order these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Glass-Flat-Bottom-Tubes-With/dp/B00658YT62/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331932904&sr=8-2


yah there cheap so thats good...
But those look like they hold 20 seeds max..
If you get bigger ones might end up bein better for the collection...(also depends on how you collect)

I use clear packaging tape to affix the labels on...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

IVIars said:


> Got my Apollo 13 f4's from CC today. Came with Zoo OG x Gorilla Grape. Anyone know anything about that?


Blue sticker- Zoo OG x Gorilla Grape. Zoolander made a sr71 purple kush x bubba shine cross, I got these in auction for around 150, in auction there where 4 packs and I saw 1 or 2 pop up later, and dude said he gave more away. But whatever this is the best weed I have ever grown, this is the only actual plant I ever loved and it ruined all the other plants for me, so far. I just called it, in my head Zoo OG, so it&#8217;s at least called zoo to me, if you must, scratch OG out. I made a bunch of crosses with zoo and this is the latest and it was with a gorilla grape male. The Zoo, will be smelt in your pocket from scary long ways away and a joint will get a room full of drunk rednecks in a trailer high as shit. An unlit joint of Zoo will make you more paranoid, than what is in the trunk. It turns purple year round practically, in side at least, if you grind a bud it will leave a very noticeable pile of crystals. I&#8217;m not even starting about me smoking it, TKO. Here is the bad part It don&#8217;t yield great which as I investigated the sr71 is the deal with that, so I veg. longer and use bigger containers with zoo&#8217;s cross. Still not a real bad yield, Gorilla could help that some more, I think the bubba shine was trying that too, but I don&#8217;t care it&#8217;s the bomb, zoo even said he thought it had potential, it does-it does.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> yah there cheap so thats good...
> But those look like they hold 20 seeds max..
> If you get bigger ones might end up bein better for the collection...(also depends on how you collect)


Nah, they'll hold more than that. They are 5 cm high and 1 cm across.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Nah, they'll hold more than that. They are 5 cm high and 1 cm across.


Dude, In all honesty right now...
I was confusin Ml and OZ's.. lol

My vials are 2ml, and i can pack 50 medium sized seeds in them... 60 if there small...
But thats be careful closin the lid casue you might break a Bean packin...LoL
Your good to go...


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

@Airwave those vials your looking at are pretty big here is a photo of one of my 1ml vials with 10 seeds in it those vials your looking at are 4ml 4 times bigger than the one in the photo and the 10 GDP seeds in the vial are pretty big


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

Those look so nice and organized! I gotta buy a big freezer this weekend so I can get them out of this cigar errr what ever kind of box this is..lol thinking vials are the way to go for sure!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> @Airwave those vials your looking at are pretty big here is a photo of one of my 1ml vials with 10 seeds in it those vials your looking at are 4ml 4 times bigger than the one in the photo and the 10 GDP seeds in the vial are pretty big


Should hold about 80 -100 seeds then. Still, £17.00 for 100, can't go wrong. Glass too.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

not sure why you would need to hold 80-100 seeds in one vial unless your breeding but if that's what you want go for it..


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Mar 16, 2012)

just got these from sannies


x30 New blue diesel
x30 NYCD f3 
x30 Chocolate rain
x30 Blueberry sativa

guess i went a little overboard but i "needed" these seeds bad and i only had to pay for half(around 200) so its fucking badass i was able to snag these before they sold out.

adding these to my leftovers from last order
x20 killings fields
x25 Jackberry


and still got these to grow as well.

Armageddon
Plushberry
Breakout
Fugu kush

i got alot of parents to select from


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice^^

Also the kens gdp thread are claiming more types of gear will be listed in about a month at the tude.

And mosca c99 back in stock at the tude


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

Hell yeah nice dude! Been looking at the CR for a while. I need a good chocolate.. Been YEARS since I've had that taste...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> not sure why you would need to hold 80-100 seeds in one vial unless your breeding but if that's what you want go for it..


I may just try breeding, once I've got the space to do it properly.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

Proper or not my OGxPK is getting laid


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> not sure why you would need to hold 80-100 seeds in one vial unless your breeding but if that's what you want go for it..


I have multiple packs of Beans...
Some i do have over 50 seeds of....(some wayy over..LoL)

And for my breeding I use these containers from the container store, i would have to use 20 vials or more for one strain..LoL



SketchyGrower said:


> Proper or not my OGxPK is getting laid


Nice.. Its on...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> Very nice^^
> 
> Also the kens gdp thread are claiming more types of gear will be listed in about a month at the tude.
> 
> And mosca c99 back in stock at the tude


Ken's GranDaddy (champagne), and 
GranDaddy Blue Dream
GranDaddy Bubba Kush
GranDaddy Ak-47
GranDaddy HeadBand
GranDaddy Kush
GranDaddy Silver Haze
GranDaddy SkyWalker
GranDaddy SourDiesel
GranDaddy TrainWreck
Skunk
Ken's Kush
Purple Budha
Dragonfly
Medusa
and lastly Bay 11..
Damn ...

Here are the descriptions....
http://granddaddypurp.com/medical-marijuana-strains/

(K3) Killer Ken Kush -Coming soon 4/2011
Purple Medusa &#8211; Coming soon 4/2011
Bay 11 &#8211; Coming soon 4/2011
O.G. Bush &#8211; Coming soon 4/2011


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm wondering where all the hate for Raskal comes from on this thread, and am curious to how many of you have grown out his gear. I remember WBW having some hermi issues from Wifi and understand his dislike for his genetics, but is he the only one?

Please don't take this the wrong way, as I am a fairly inexperience grower compared to most of you..and even more so when growing from seed. But I have had a very positive experience with his Wifi's, enough that I ordered some White Strawberry's (been dying for a legit KKSC cross).

I am just trying to educate myself, and possibly avoid some mistakes. I understand the concern in regards to fems (I've had no hermi issues...yet and don't breed), but he also has reg seeds. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 16, 2012)

a) raskel is a dick.
b) ^ see above
c) let me see i clone a bunch of shit, slap it all in a tent, & throw fire og pollen at it... wtf? F1 everything? no worked lines?
d) logic + raskel = frauds after your $krilla (even if they divorced or still date)
e) dude limits his stock to keep prices up. u cant tell an "experienced grower" how many seeds can/not be on a clone let alone a bush.
f) thought he was cllub exclusive? why so many drops? all these exclusives?
g) sub out your breeding much?

...you want more?

pic is not raskel flats gear.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> I'm wondering where all the hate for Raskal comes from on this thread, and am curious to how many of you have grown out his gear. I remember WBW having some hermi issues from Wifi and understand his dislike for his genetics, but is he the only one?
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I am a fairly inexperience grower compared to most of you..and even more so when growing from seed. But I have had a very positive experience with his Wifi's, enough that I ordered some White Strawberry's (been dying for a legit KKSC cross).
> 
> I am just trying to educate myself, and possibly avoid some mistakes. I understand the concern in regards to fems (I've had no hermi issues...yet and don't breed), but he also has reg seeds. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


The man himself is an Asshole....
Not really gonna get into it....


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 16, 2012)

attitude raised prices on tga?...more reasons to order else where....

sticking with hempdepot i guess...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> I'm wondering where all the hate for Raskal comes from on this thread, and am curious to how many of you have grown out his gear. I remember WBW having some hermi issues from Wifi and understand his dislike for his genetics, but is he the only one?
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I am a fairly inexperience grower compared to most of you..and even more so when growing from seed. But I have had a very positive experience with his Wifi's, enough that I ordered some White Strawberry's (been dying for a legit KKSC cross).
> 
> I am just trying to educate myself, and possibly avoid some mistakes. I understand the concern in regards to fems (I've had no hermi issues...yet and don't breed), but he also has reg seeds. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


 to a lot of us here, there's much more to a breeder than the seeds they sell.. obviously, ogr has some fire in his line up, but some of just don't like the fact that he does a lot of crazy shit that doesn't benefit the community as a whole, but more so benefits ogr himself instead...
having the farm being the only place you could buy his beans from for years and years after everyone knows what a eff'in thief that logic is, well, that is just bad juju, and kinda says he knew all about logic and was probably in bed with the thief from word one..
and not only that, the way he conducts himself in public, kind of the way that swerve of cali connection has recently been doing, goes to show what type of person ogr really is, and what he's concerned about... the mighty dollar in case you were wondering..
then he goes onto a public forum and slams a breeder for giving out f2's of his work for free... as if he created the white and many of his other clone only strains.... just a bunch of bs comes out of ogr's mouth, and he's all about ogr..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The man himself is an Asshole....
> Not really gonna get into it....


 damn, you're quick jk.. lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> a) raskel is a dick.
> b) ^ see above
> c) let me see i clone a bunch of shit, slap it all in a tent, & throw fire og pollen at it... wtf? F1 everything? no worked lines?
> d) logic + raskel = frauds after your $krilla (even if they divorced or still date)
> ...


 you're quick too gud, lol..


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ken's GranDaddy (champagne), and
> GranDaddy Blue Dream
> GranDaddy Bubba Kush
> GranDaddy Ak-47
> ...


Now we've gotta wait 99 more years


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey all I appreciate the responses!! I think I'm at the stage right now where I'm just looking for fire, I don't have the experience at this point to take anything else into consideration. But I can definitely see where you all are coming from.

I did get caught up in the hype over at the farm when Wifi was being released...and bought the beans at a local collective. They are the best I've grown out yet, but that's not saying much because I've only been growing for about 1 1/2 yrs (they were also my first ever seed grow). 

Got some Plush Berrys on deck @ 3weeks veg right now so I'll have something else to go by here soon, some JBJ in the hole. Then the White Strawberries or Space Dawg after..

I'm quickly becoming addicted to the seed game and love the info shared here. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> attitude raised prices on tga?...more reasons to order else where....
> 
> sticking with hempdepot i guess...


thats crazy!!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Sketchy "likes" this post
> 
> That's a hardy female right there... MmmMMMmmmmmmmmm


thanks man. i am in the proccess of backing crossing the afgan dominat pheno male with a clone from the mom. should be super fat nugs (the structure in that pic comes from the mob) with the soaring up of the c99. the mob smells of jams (name means mother of berry) and the c99 smells of red pez. 

in a few months ima gonna win that cz picture deal-e-o


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> attitude raised prices on tga?...more reasons to order else where....
> 
> sticking with hempdepot i guess...


yo that's fucked up.. Yah its only 6 bux.. But still $55- for a 5 pack.. Or $75- for a 10 pack...
You decide... Lemme Guess youve decide $75- for 10...LoL



cerberus said:


> thanks man. i am in the proccess of backing crossing the afgan dominat pheno male with a clone from the mom. should be super fat nugs (the structure in that pic comes from the mob) with the soaring up of the c99. the mob smells of jams (name means mother of berry) and the c99 smells of red pez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see her...
I love how all of us are Chuckin...LoL
I remember you talkin about MOB in the alien thread... sounds interesting...



Marley15 said:


> Hey all I appreciate the responses!! I think I'm at the stage right now where I'm just looking for fire, I don't have the experience at this point to take anything else into consideration. But I can definitely see where you all are coming from.
> 
> I did get caught up in the hype over at the farm when Wifi was being released...and bought the beans at a local collective. They are the best I've grown out yet, but that's not saying much because I've only been growing for about 1 1/2 yrs (they were also my first ever seed grow).
> 
> ...


I heard the JazzBerryJam, was one the best in that collection...
The next drop even consists of alot of X's with a choice JBJ...
It should be a good grow, the Breeder said it was very underrated....

I cant wait to try the SpaceDawg either, a Beast in Potency... Too many Beans to little time, and space...


----------



## cerberus (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Cant wait to see her...
> I love how all of us are Chuckin...LoL
> I remember you talkin about MOB in the alien thread... sounds interesting...



thanks man.

yeah, everyone makes their owns and a lot of it is dank. no one even trys to claim, not like half the "breeders" out there, and i'd bet the chuck'n done around here would stand the test, i know my shit does every day  and thats just the f1 rounds looking for a propper pop, 

which i have found! 

I'm going to do a flo-n-gro with the mobs, when i start it i'll toss the link up here, would love to have any and all you guys check'n in. MoB has been in most serious growers rooms here in maine but i aint never seen it outside. (side from mass and RI) lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

Fucking that $109.99 a pack of 10 wtf glad i got all the tga the tude has to offer


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sup peeps. Lil bit of anarchy. Lol. Oh well. I personally don't care much about post counts. I figured had happened was I finally threw up some pics and the shit couldnt handle my dank. DANK overload lol.
> 
> Racer did you get to see my pics?


 of course not karma, lol.. that blows... i was asleep yesterday after taking one too many sleeping pills til about 7 pm or so.. woke up to my phone blowing up with texts that the site was hacked, lol...

i never got to try any of those purple berry disel's... i had one die in early veg, and nearly lost the second one i had running, but managed to save it only for it to be a male.. fml.. oh well.. still got plenty of fire on the fire.. 

the c99's are joey weed stock, which are supposed to have come from bros. grimm stock... i got 3 distinct pheno's are separated in seed form.. i went with the pineapple pheno, as, well, how couldn't i??


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 16, 2012)

Yup yup I should have some pollen in a few more days.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yup yup I should have some pollen in a few more days.


 hey last, how long will it take my boys to blow their wads?? i simply took some clones off of the boys that had some male flowers on them... they were idk, about a week or so old, the male flowers that is..
how much longer till they blow?? this is my first time fucking around with any males as i only have a small ass grow space and usually kill all of mine the second they show ...
i once almost kept a male herijuana around, and did for awhile, but got scared it was going to fuck shit up and got rid of it too...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

Ouch! Attitude price hike no Bueno


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 16, 2012)

I wonder what all I missed? Not long ago I remember it was Cali Connect this and OG raskal that. If it didn't have White Fire or OG kush in it nobody was interested. Now it seems that both breeders have lost their support and reputation.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Ouch! Attitude price hike no Bueno


i agree.. did they up there prices to make more money or did they up there prices because sub up the price?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

If the other seedbanks follow suit then probably blam sub lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

fuck man...this thread picked right back up...got a lot of reading to do again.




TheChosen said:


> apollopimp I just saw in the Kens GDP thread your pic has a whole bunch of brown vials with labels on them. Is that what you use to store your seeds in and then label each one?


just like this 

i found the brown vials weren't as durable as the clear ones...not sure why.

i get 100 of em for around 12 bucks shipped from ebay.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> If the other seedbanks follow suit then probably blam sub lol


My thoughts aswell


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> I'm wondering where all the hate for Raskal comes from on this thread, and am curious to how many of you have grown out his gear. I remember WBW having some hermi issues from Wifi and understand his dislike for his genetics, but is he the only one?
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I am a fairly inexperience grower compared to most of you..and even more so when growing from seed. But I have had a very positive experience with his Wifi's, enough that I ordered some White Strawberry's (been dying for a legit KKSC cross).
> 
> I am just trying to educate myself, and possibly avoid some mistakes. I understand the concern in regards to fems (I've had no hermi issues...yet and don't breed), but he also has reg seeds. Any and all feedback is appreciated.


i grew raskals wifi too...not only did it hermie, it was some bunk ass bud.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man...this thread picked right back up...got a lot of reading to do again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i keep asking when you're coming over to my crib to help my unorganized ass get organized cmt, but you must not love me anymore, lol... you'd lol if you saw how i kept my shit..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> I wonder what all I missed? Not long ago I remember it was Cali Connect this and OG raskal that. If it didn't have White Fire or OG kush in it nobody was interested. Now it seems that both breeders have lost their support and reputation.


yup....people, myself included, fell for the hype they were selling....now that i've grown some raskal and cali con gear i say fuck em both...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man...this thread picked right back up...got a lot of reading to do again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of silica is that? I looked up silica on Amazon and all I got was those packets you get in boxes sometimes.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> I wonder what all I missed? Not long ago I remember it was Cali Connect this and OG raskal that. If it didn't have White Fire or OG kush in it nobody was interested. Now it seems that both breeders have lost their support and reputation.


 you missed tons pipe.. ogr and cali connection are no longer hot, and greenhouse and barneys are what us seed whores are drooling over lately.. 

the times, how they're a changin


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man...this thread picked right back up...got a lot of reading to do again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn cmt, awesome collection.

Bodhi had this to say today about House of Funk:


bodhiseeds said:


> they are no longer a seed co.....


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What kind of silica is that? I looked up silica on Amazon and all I got was those packets you get in boxes sometimes.



its what is inside the packets


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i keep asking when you're coming over to my crib to help my unorganized ass get organized cmt, but you must not love me anymore, lol... you'd lol if you saw how i kept my shit..


lol you send me a plane ticket, and i'll be there this weekend 

i doubt i'd "lol"....i'd probably drop to my knees and with tears in my eyes yell "why!" up towards the sky.

it was funny back in the early days of this thread...you were finding a "new" misplaced pack of beans every week lol.

paraphrase from racer...."i know where the beans are, they're in a CD case, i just can't find the CD case."


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 16, 2012)

testing a tga photo hypothesis. & a tripod works wonders. got two already 

one of those kushy mcnuggets we keep around.

made a bong tonight + radiohead =

so much fun.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


>


thats proper right there. 

holly ballzack


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What kind of silica is that? I looked up silica on Amazon and all I got was those packets you get in boxes sometimes.


Open the packet man...
The beads are inside...



cerberus said:


> thats proper right there.
> 
> holly ballzack


LoL.. I got it the same way.. ONly a more descriptive label...

BODHI &#8211; STAR CHILD &#9792;&#9794;
[FONT=&amp](SATORI[INTERSTELLAR OVERDRIVE] x SNOW LOTUS[/FONT])

EX.../\
I use the Female(&#9792/Male symbols for Reg&#9792;&#9794;/Fem&#9792; gear, etc etc...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol you send me a plane ticket, and i'll be there this weekend
> 
> i doubt i'd "lol"....i'd probably drop to my knees and with tears in my eyes yell "why!" up towards the sky.
> 
> ...


 i still can't find those fucking raskal og beans that i lost.. the good news is that i heard that that strain has had lots of issues, so i'm not as pissed as i should be..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What kind of silica is that? I looked up silica on Amazon and all I got was those packets you get in boxes sometimes.


yeah i bought a pack of 100 small packets for around 5 bucks on ebay. people have voiced concerns about the silica drying out the beans too much....but i'm not worried. i've popped beans that were in with the silica like that for over a year and they still popped within 24 hours....i would however, like to get a mini fridge that i can store everything in...



bombudburner said:


> Damn cmt, awesome collection.
> 
> Bodhi had this to say today about House of Funk:


thanks man.

that sucks! any reasons why they aren't breeding anymore? i'm running their green python right now and would love to try some other stuff..




apollopimp said:


> its what is inside the packets


correct you are sir.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> its what is inside the packets





jkahndb0 said:


> Open the packet man...
> The beads are inside...


I knew that really. I was just asking for the benefit of others.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> testing a tga photo hypothesis. & a tripod works wonders. got two already
> 
> one of those kushy mcnuggets we keep around.
> 
> ...


nice looking nug there buddy.

for sure, gotta use a tripod for those crystal clear shots.



cerberus said:


> thats proper right there.
> 
> holly ballzack


thanks man. gotta do it up right, there is thousands of dollars worth of beans there...



jkahndb0 said:


> Open the packet man...
> The beads are inside...
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man...so pissed i didn't do it like you...wish you fuckers would have started it so i could follow suit....but there's no way i'm re-labeling all those vials lol.



racerboy71 said:


> i still can't find those fucking raskal og beans that i lost.. the good news is that i heard that that strain has had lots of issues, so i'm not as pissed as i should be..


lol thats funny. but for sure, if you're gonna lose a pack...raskals is the one to lose..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i bought a pack of 100 small packets for around 5 bucks on ebay. people have voiced concerns about the silica drying out the beans too much....but i'm not worried. i've popped beans that were in with the silica like that for over a year and they still popped within 24 hours....i would however, like to get a mini fridge that i can store everything in...
> 
> 
> thanks man.
> ...


I got tons for free..LoL
I get lil plastic container with my Pills form the pharmacy.. I just got a HUGE pouch like a 1/4 pound with my ottoman...

Yah, the mini fridge is the way to go... an fo only $50- how can you go wrong...



cmt1984 said:


> nice looking nug there buddy.
> 
> for sure, gotta use a tripod for those crystal clear shots.
> 
> ...





I know what you mean..
Just labeling them the first time is a bitch.. But it gets easier with the assistance if DANK...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey cmt i use a wine fridge keeps them right at 46f dosnt use freeon to cool so when you open it moisture doesnt form


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey cmt i use a wine fridge keeps them right at 46f dosnt use freeon to cool so when you open it moisture doesnt form


 damn, that's fucking scary hellraizer as i was just thinking about using a wine fridge after reading cmt's post.. my sister just won one last night in a raffle.. think she'll mind if i ask if i can have it to store my weed seeds in it??


----------



## Airwave (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I got tons for free..LoL
> I get lil plastic container with my Pills form the pharmacy.. I just got a HUGE pouch like a 1/4 pound with my ottoman...
> 
> Yah, the mini fridge is the way to go... an fo only $50- how can you go wrong...


It would be so easy for the police to find that fridge and your beans though. Where I live seeds are completely legal, but that doesn't mean the police won't take them just to fuck with me. Especially as I'm growing the stuff.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.jahtruth.com/


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 16, 2012)

Too soon????


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Too soon????


lol 

you got me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, that's fucking scary hellraizer as i was just thinking about using a wine fridge after reading cmt's post.. my sister just won one last night in a raffle.. think she'll mind if i ask if i can have it to store my weed seeds in it??


Im sure you can convice her lol! They work well, cools itself with micr fans so the humidity in your room its in is whats inside!
Fridges cause hum and moisture witch isnt good


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Too soon????


LoL.... **LIKE**


Wine Fridge~_~_~_~_
http://compare.ebay.com/like/400282699380?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y

The cheapest one youll find porb...



Airwave said:


> It would be so easy for the police to find that fridge and your beans though. Where I live seeds are completely legal, but that doesn't mean the police won't take them just to fuck with me. Especially as I'm growing the stuff.


They would need a warrant to enter the residence..
And if they had one, id have much more pressing things too worry about than a seed collection...


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you missed tons pipe.. ogr and cali connection are no longer hot, and *greenhouse and barneys are what us seed whores are drooling over lately*..
> 
> the times, how they're a changin


Is that a joke? I'm still not too impressed with BF ever since I had this weird mutant plant. Oh and all the horrible Tangerine Dreams all over the place. 2 cannabis cup winners right there my ass. I have Blue cheese growing now so hopefully they can redeem themselves a little bit. As for GHS, my one seed came out just fine so I am nuetral with them.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Is that a joke? I'm still not too impressed with BF ever since I had this weird mutant plant. Oh and all the horrible Tangerine Dreams all over the place. 2 cannabis cup winners right there my ass. I have Blue cheese growing now so hopefully they can redeem themselves a little bit. As for GHS, my one seed came out just fine so I am nuetral with them.


No joke, all the Rage...
So Much so, that right now im about to pop..

Bodhi- Little Blessings #2
Mix of
Breeder Steves- Sweet Skunk x Talk Of Kabul
Sweet Skunk x Sunshine Daydream

This is gonna be a good addition to this round..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 16, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Is that a joke? I'm still not too impressed with BF ever since I had this weird mutant plant. Oh and all the horrible Tangerine Dreams all over the place. 2 cannabis cup winners right there my ass. I have Blue cheese growing now so hopefully they can redeem themselves a little bit. As for GHS, my one seed came out just fine so I am nuetral with them.


 ah, come on pipe, you can't just vanish for a few months and come back and not expect me to fuck with you at least a lil bit.. 

no, ghsc and barney's are just as shitty as always..


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> No joke, all the Rage...
> So Much so, that right now im about to pop..
> 
> Bodhi- Little Blessings #2
> ...


Very interested to see those. Should be good whatever you get.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Very interested to see those. Should be good whatever you get.


Oh hell yeah, The genetics in there are all top-notch....

And ive been seein reports of awfull germ rates on the recent HOF purchases, and cracked seeds.. 
and with this new Buy 2 Get 2 free sale..
Im thinkin there just tryin to get rid of everything they got left, now that they're disbanded...
Its too bad, they were good when they were on there Game...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 16, 2012)

oh yeah, no freeon...i like that.

JK you talkin about gettin the silica with your pills? cuz if you are, i do too...comes with my acid reflux meds, its the nice color changing kind too. i have about 30 of those saved up but i'm still workin on the 100 packets i bought, got about 15 left.




LILBSDAD said:


> http://www.jahtruth.com/


lmao awesome. you got me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> oh yeah, no freeon...i like that.
> 
> JK you talkin about gettin the silica with your pills? cuz if you are, i do too...comes with my acid reflux meds, its the nice color changing kind too. i have about 30 of those saved up but i'm still workin on the 100 packets i bought, got about 15 left.
> 
> ...


Lucky bastard..
The color changing ones are cool.. Lets you know when to change em...
If you don't have the color changing ones, you have to change them every 3 months just in case..
Cause after the silica absorbs a certain amount of moisture, it starts to raise the humidity instead of lower it...<-- not good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2012)

I like useing rice


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> attitude raised prices on tga?...more reasons to order else where....
> sticking with hempdepot i guess...


 its pretty normal for their prices to fluctuate around a bit, i'd say +/-$5. but 13$ more per 10pk.... sheesh glad i grabbed a pack of SQ before that happened. now instead on continually trying to acquire new tga strains, ill just be sticking to what i have from them.



Marley15 said:


> I'm wondering where all the hate for Raskal comes from on this thread,...


 problem everyone has with raskal is the way he talks to people and treats people on the forums. i seen people say they know some of his stuff is fire, but they wont run it because of him the person being a shit.



jkahndb0 said:


> Ken's GranDaddy (champagne), and
> GranDaddy Blue Dream
> GranDaddy Bubba Kush
> GranDaddy Ak-47
> ...


they were saying Kens Kush and the Bay would be dropping in seed form soon ~4 weeks


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> its pretty normal for their prices to fluctuate around a bit, i'd say +/-$5. but 13$ more per 10pk.... sheesh glad i grabbed a pack of SQ before that happened. now instead on continually trying to acquire new tga strains, ill just be sticking to what i have from them.
> 
> 
> problem everyone has with raskal is the way he talks to people and treats people on the forums. i seen people say they know some of his stuff is fire, but they wont run it because of him the person being a shit.
> ...


LoL.. its only 1 year late....
*Bay 11*

*Grand Daddy Purp Creator Ken Estes Introduces His New Break Out Sativa Strain &#8220;Bay 11&#8243; And Captures Top Honors At The 2011 High Times Cannabis Cup Awards!*

This is truly an amazing Sativa strain of Medical Marijuana that because of it&#8217;s ability to cut through to what ails you, is quickly becoming a collective favorite among patients. It is a full-bodied in odor, flavor and effect. Thick and sticky this colorful strain provides a unique richness of experience that is missing in so many other medical strains.
Its thick and dense buds grow in perfect formation and are, simply put, wonderful to look at! Every nugget is made up of two beautiful shades of pale green splattered with golden rod spots and covered in crystals. Each and every one packs a giant amount of milky to amber trichomes that are soaking into every nook and cranny.
There&#8217;s very little leaf on each bud and its thick coating of resin, makes this a true connoisseur&#8217;s delight. This Superior strain is a great daytime medicine with a slightly sweet distinct recognizable odor, and an extremely smooth clean taste. Its fruity flavor plant has a high pistil-to-leaf ratio that makes smoking it a treat as well as a true validation to the strength and beauty of this variety.
Our Grand Daddy Bay 11&#8242;s medicinal properties include helping with sleeping disorders and pain-relieving attributes. It is also proven effective in treating of appetite, and is ranked as one of the hottest new medical strains to acquire.

*Ken's Kush*


*Ken&#8217;s Kush* medical marijuana as in most cases, there&#8217;s the &#8220;best&#8221;&#8230; and then theirs the rest! Ken&#8217;s is not like any Kush strain that you have ever tried. With a mouth-watering flavor of pungent pine with absolutely no after taste and together with an accent of skunk aroma makes this dank, pungent herb a highly potent and a superb organic medical strain.
The plants rich green buds are dense, small and almost round, like sweet &#8220;balls of heaven&#8221; with just a little bit of leaf. The buds are covered with bright dark orange red hairs, that are all wrapped up in what looks like a winter wonderland of crystals.
Frosty with fresh smelling resin, this breed is well balanced and complete with the heritage and class that distinguish a great strain from a good one. Effervescent with an natural light sparkly appearance makes our Kush a sight for sore eyes with a real pick me up, and get me going result for the brain and body.
_Our Ken&#8217;s Kush superior medicinal properties make it a powerful, and highly effective solution for __medical patients who have found this strain helpful relieving the symptoms of multiple sclerosis, __back pain, headaches, anti-anxiety, relaxing, asthma, insomnia, and appetite stimulation.


_They literally say every strain of theirs is "the best", like 10 times...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Is that a joke?......


yessir it was 



jkahndb0 said:


> Oh hell yeah, The genetics in there are all top-notch....
> 
> And ive been seein reports of awfull germ rates on the recent HOF purchases, and cracked seeds..
> and with this new Buy 2 Get 2 free sale..
> ...


i think this happens a lot. people start off giving 100% to their work, and then start to get lazy and begin to half ass it, and that shows up in the beans,.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL.. its only 1 year late....They literally say every strain of theirs is "the best", like 10 times...


personally, my problem with them is still their story behind the GDP. they claim it was given to ken from indians or some shit, i'll look it up "


northwest.GDP.rep said:


> Okay, even I have stated incorrect things on this question... FROM WHAT I HAVE GATHERED... It's an old indica strain (a skunk sister) that was given to Ken by the Indians. I believe it was then crossed to something, or the X'ing could have been done by the indians and he was given this "purple indica"
> Other than that, *people have said it's big bud X urkle, but that's not the case.*
> Glad everybody has their order or is on their way, that's exciting.
> Anyone else have some major issues w/ their b-day promo?


 https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/513296-kens-granddaddy-purp-seeds.html"
and as someone that has smoked both urkle and gdp, and has grown gdp and seen urkle grow, i still have a very hard time believing that there is no urkle in the gdp.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> personally, my problem with them is still their story behind the GDP. they claim it was given to ken from indians or some shit, i'll look it up " https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/513296-kens-granddaddy-purp-seeds.html"
> and as someone that has smoked both urkle and gdp, and has grown gdp and seen urkle grow, i still have a very hard time believing that there is no urkle in the gdp.


My guess would be..
Unknown Californian Indica ---> I.E. The Indian USA "Landrace"....
Crossed with...
Urkle...
So----- Unkown Indica x Urkle... very simple, All ken has to do.. And then more people would buy it not less.. whats he waitin for...


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 16, 2012)

It's alive. ALIVE- Frankenstein reference.

Glad to see the thread and the spirits of the collectors here survived that j for justice ordeal.


____________________________-
-- Jkhan: 

Dig those labels you did. Now I know what to collect and I just copied and pasted and printed. Thanks for those few pre made labels. 

Good luck with those LB2 I had one come cracked so I put it in the soil, and even though the tip of it grew upside down and poked its head out of the soil, it is the healthiest of the Bodhi seeds I have cracked so far.

======================================
-- Cerebus:

Are you going to canna mainea?

Glad to know the Mosca C99 turn out stable males. I have to try the male hash extraction and the works with the music and all. 

================================
-- kab:

Dankover-reload time.

Booyaka!!! I would have nutted if I had those freebies from bodhi in my hands right now.

I hope to have some surprises to share with you all soon.


===============================
Smokey:

Welcome

===============================



Well say bye bye Obsidian Ice on attitude. Too bad I don't use CC yet. I am sure in time...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

From the best of my knowledge there is no such thing as a "native" race of plants to the northern Americas... As far as my reasearch has gotten me.. Them Native americans only had tobacco in those peace pipes...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 16, 2012)

I have ran Raskal's gear and it is good, but far from great. Ran the Fire OG twice and it is going to be gone. Bye bye. The only reason I ran it a second time was because they were freebees from CZ. Double Barrel OG looks super dank, but there were a couple phenos that were just horrible. Bye bye. Have had the worst problem cloning over the years, put a heating pad, ph'ed my water, put clonex, and wella................10 days almost all have rooted. I was waiting 3-4 weeks with poor success rate. 93% humidity where I live today, not good when I have 7-10 days left. If I see any bud rot I will be chopping early. Dehumidifier is working overtime. Leia's, A-11's, Plushberry, Grapefruit Diesel, Rocky Mountain High, and Madness will be flipping next week. Can't fucking wait for those Leia's..............praying at least half are females. They are getting big, big, big. Good things to come. Fuck the Mayans, 2012 is going to be phenomenal


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> My guess would be..
> Unknown Californian Indica ---> I.E. The Indian USA "Landrace"....
> Crossed with...
> Urkle...
> So----- Unkown Indica x Urkle... very simple, All ken has to do.. And then more people would buy it not less.. whats he waitin for...


consider yourself LIKEd  and i 100% agree with you. that at least would be better than a mystical story about Indians and secret strains.



SketchyGrower said:


> From the best of my knowledge there is no such thing as a "native" race of plants to the northern Americas... As far as my reasearch has gotten me.. Them Native americans only had tobacco in those peace pipes...


unless they were trading with people from Mexico? .... maybe? hopefully!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

cerberus said:


> thanks man. i am in the proccess of backing crossing the afgan dominat pheno male with a clone from the mom. should be super fat nugs (the structure in that pic comes from the mob) with the soaring up of the c99. the mob smells of jams (name means mother of berry) and the c99 smells of red pez.
> 
> in a few months ima gonna win that cz picture deal-e-o


Wait till u see the pic I'm entering this month.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


cmt1984 said:


> fuck man...this thread picked right back up...got a lot of reading to do again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/FONT]

Had to throw this back up cuz Holy shit that is neat!! Organization skills to the fullest!



jkahndb0 said:


> My guess would be..
> Unknown Californian Indica ---> I.E. The Indian USA "Landrace"....
> Crossed with...
> Urkle...
> So----- Unkown Indica x Urkle... very simple, All ken has to do.. And then more people would buy it not less.. whats he waitin for...


I could not agree with you more! I haven't gotten them myself bcuz of that.. Waiting to see some results first


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get Top Dawg seeds besides the farm?


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Wait till u see the pic I'm entering this month.


KAB, please stop trying to break sites. that is all



lol,


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> Does anyone know where to get Top Dawg seeds besides the farm?


CannaCollective... Check the Auctions, and the forums for maybe a drop info...
JJ (topdawg)... is very sick and no longer capable of breeding.. so he gave all his gear to a middleman at The Farm.. so unfortunately that's why its all there...



SketchyGrower said:


> From the best of my knowledge there is no such thing as a "native" race of plants to the northern Americas... As far as my reasearch has gotten me.. Them Native americans only had tobacco in those peace pipes...


Hey sketch...LoL

Thats actually why i put the word Landrace in Quotes.. Cause i couldnt admit 100% fact the existence of a USA Landrace Indica...haha
(thats just his story... Hence the 'I.E.')


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks jkahn the man. Digger from the other site was asking me so I thought I would ask those in the know. I have been reading about JJ stepping away. Hope all turns out for the better for him.

Good luck with your new round of germing if you are still throwing all your freebies out.

Is everyone having to type in an image verification every post? Just wondering.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> Thanks jkahn the man. Digger from the other site was asking me so I thought I would ask those in the know. I have been reading about JJ stepping away. Hope all turns out for the better for him.
> 
> Good luck with your new round of germing if you are still throwing all your freebies out.
> 
> Is everyone having to type in an image verification every post? Just wondering.


Nah... Must just be you..
Weird right...LoL
(not being sarcastic.. i dont have to)

Yah the CC auctions have white dawg, guava d, and tre star dawg (maybe other ones).. usually every other week or so...
Its only 5 beans per pack.. and they go up to $150-$200


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Pipe dream. Very glad to see u back. 

Smokeymcpotz(sorry if I spelt wrong ) welcome back

Lilbsdad. U had me. I cracked up.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> Thanks jkahn the man. Digger from the other site was asking me so I thought I would ask those in the know. I have been reading about JJ stepping away. Hope all turns out for the better for him.
> 
> Good luck with your new round of germing if you are still throwing all your freebies out.
> 
> Is everyone having to type in an image verification every post? Just wondering.


not here either, ive made maybe 6 or 7 posts in the last hour and i started a thread. no image verification.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Cerberus did u see the bodhi freebies I got? Thanks for pushing me on.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 16, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> Is everyone having to type in an image verification every post? Just wondering.


It could be the fact that you've only been here a month, and the low post count..
Maybe that's their way of preventing something?



karmas a bitch said:


> Cerberus did u see the bodhi freebies I got? Thanks for pushing me on.


*LIKE*
Cuz now i get see those babies in action... 
Post an image on The Farm, Dank Bomb from Above.. Crash the whole server..LoL


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cerberus did u see the bodhi freebies I got? Thanks for pushing me on.


Post em again for fun. Man, I feel like a bodhi whore. It's the only gear that gets me excited anymore.

Dankstar, I have to enter verification....lame. Must be for newbs.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay. Thanks. It does now say stranger instead of knows how to roll under my profile name.

Yeah I am new. BBay is my home. Oh well. I can wait to post pics some other time.

I.V.: xrqp3z


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Post em again for fun. Man, I feel like a bodhi whore. It's the only gear that gets me excited anymore.
> Dankstar, I have to enter verification....lame. Must be for newbs.


for me its Bodhi and still GGG. i had put myself in timeout from buying, but then a pal told me the bodhi A11g's were back, and before i finished reading the PM i ran over to make an order, heart bumping, as i raced against imaginary people that i'm convinced were racing against me to get the last few packs. it seriously was exciting. and then as soon as my order was complete, i felt like i just caught the game winning touchdown, throw my arms up and yell victory!

but back to time out, unless GGG drops Leia, then all bets are off. again.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

My bodhi seed collection. Top three are the freebies

Nevilles hazeXa11g
old sogXsnow lotus
blowfishXappalachia
A11g
clusterfunk
moonwalk
dank Sinatra 
tiger melon
a13Xa11g
blackberry widowXappalachia


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My bodhi seed collection. Top three are the freebies
> 
> Nevilles hazeXa11g
> old sogXsnow lotus
> ...


LIKEd!

and also, last i checked, Moonwalk was still available. if its still around when i wake up, im taking it as a sign...to make my friend order these...because i'm in timeout... i hope


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol I guess bodhi gave me the wrong description for tiger melon. 
tiger melon is chem d x uzbeki (uzbeki dom)


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 16, 2012)

Swerve going off in the Budda Tahoe thread....lol. Nice Bodhi lineup KAB! Where's the pics....lol. Definitely keeping the A-11 around after running a second time, topped all of mine and a couple phenos are taking off. 50 days is huge..........All of my 707 almost rooted for next round. Whole garden, over the multiple strains. Rotate, rotate. 3 harvest next 3 months including one with partner. #BOOM


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Lol I guess bodhi gave me the wrong description for tiger melon.
> tiger melon is chem d x uzbeki (uzbeki dom)


I like the sound of that! And the bbw x Appalachia! What's uzbeki?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 16, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I like the sound of that! And the bbw x Appalachia! What's uzbeki?


Landrace- *Uzbekistan
*
It's one of those Islamic countries that used to be part of the Soviet Union.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2012)

I really can't wait to run these new clones. Grape god,alphadawg, blackberry Kush,707,blue dream. All of them made it. 






Houston shoreline


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 16, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Landrace- *Uzbekistan
> *
> It's one of those Islamic countries that used to be part of the Soviet Union.


Thanks batman! I was wondering why when I typed uzbeki on my iPad Uzbekistan came out lol 

And kab that shoreline is just sick dude!! Every leaf got that nice color to it


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 16, 2012)

Beauty, with a black and blue background.

I.V.: gmb2pe


----------



## JCashman (Mar 16, 2012)

Love your shoreline pics KAB. Hows she taste?

And big surprize about that tahoe thread


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 16, 2012)

Swerve "kid" has lots of growing up to do.... Wow, just wow... Obviously the shit he is smoking is not for me! To much aggregation for me to be down... Sub, is getting to be the same with all the "fuck you" hate replying .. Just don't see why it still gets to him? Oh well "some people's kids"...right?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 16, 2012)

LMAO A Racerboy. I was beginning to think I had woke up in an alternate universe. Got me thinking, maybe my blue cheese isn't going to suck ass and/or hermie. .


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 16, 2012)

JCashman said:


> for me its Bodhi and still GGG. i had put myself in timeout from buying, but then a pal told me the bodhi A11g's were back, and before i finished reading the PM i ran over to make an order, heart bumping, as i raced against imaginary people that i'm convinced were racing against me to get the last few packs. it seriously was exciting. and then as soon as my order was complete, i felt like i just caught the game winning touchdown, throw my arms up and yell victory!
> 
> but back to time out, unless GGG drops Leia, then all bets are off. again.


Like!



karmas a bitch said:


> Lol I guess bodhi gave me the wrong description for tiger melon.
> tiger melon is chem d x uzbeki (uzbeki dom)


I thought Uzbekistank(chem d Dom) and Tiger Melon(uzbek Dom) were two phenos of chem d x uzbekistan

And Like! to your seed list.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My bodhi seed collection. Top three are the freebies
> 
> Nevilles hazeXa11g
> old sogXsnow lotus
> ...


Might as well Start a Bodhi seed list Sound Off....

Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3
Big Sur Holy Bud - Indy Dom
Little Blessings #2
Elf Snack
Star Child
M8 "Lost L.A. Kush" x Fantasy Island
MoonWalk
Dank Sinatra
Bodhi F2 - SR71 x KK


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn all this tlk bout bodhi I need some


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn all this tlk bout bodhi I need some


Go Git you Some.....
FOO

Atleast grab Some ImmortalFlower beans.. That deal is a Steal...


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 17, 2012)

Bubba Kush x Paki Sativa
Big Sur Holy Bud
Blue Tara
Sunshine 4
Temple
Goji Og

Likes for everyone...I hope that gets fixed soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Go Git you Some.....
> FOO
> 
> Atleast grab Some ImmortalFlower beans.. That deal is a Steal...


I'll place a order tommOrow!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Bubba Kush x Paki Sativa
> Big Sur Holy Bud
> _Little Blessings #3 - Afkanistan x Meximelia_
> Blue Tara
> ...


Looks like you grabbed the seur auction..
That means your gettin:
Little Blessings #3 - Afkanistan x Meximelia
Added to the list!



wyteberrywidow said:


> I'll place a order tommOrow!


*LIKE*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just a fyi my force og thread was lost in the forum perg and im thinking i wont be continuing it here on riu! Im also thinking
The mendo one i wont update either!

Il still run it on 
Ggg forum
Netics
Zon


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just a fyi my force og thread was lost in the forum perg and im thinking i wont be continuing it here on riu! Im also thinking
> The mendo one i wont update either!
> 
> Il still run it on
> ...


I dont even Blame you....
Nice Ninja Edit...LoL



> Sup man, so Ken's Kush= An elite Og Kush mom x Sour diesel male bx to the same OG again, or another one... I need more specific's for you guys'...
> BAY 11= OG X GDP (God's Gift) X Sour Diesel... similar strain in the bay area called New Wave... same breeders/growers as the girl scout cookies and cherry pie kush. Which BTW we will be making seeds with in the near future. Granddaddys Cookies anyone?
> 
> Oh, and I have forgotten twice now to answer a question about the blue dream cross we did... We took the popular Cali Blue Dream cut and crossed it w/ the GDP male. Should be a hit, I'm thinking very pretty colors and an amazingly SWEET smell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just a fyi my force og thread was lost in the forum perg and im thinking i wont be continuing it here on riu! Im also thinking
> The mendo one i wont update either!
> 
> Il still run it on
> ...


Yeah I'm doing mine on gg and ww oh and cz


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 17, 2012)

My girl gave me the go ahead with the tricycle.................seeds on backburner..................I want to ride the tricycle, tricycle,...............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I'm doing mine on gg and ww oh and cz


Whats ww? Pm me if you need to


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 17, 2012)

just figured out you can send money by Moneygram online... now i might get myself some CZ orders in soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Going online you have to show lots of personal info! Better to go in person plus mr c aint taking moneygram anymore
Just western union


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 17, 2012)

most likely it would be the same info on my CC. why did he stop taking Moneygram


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Note sure, i read somthing about they were asking for id to send


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

I want a ton of stuff off CZ but, cant seem to bring myself to do the money order thing...yet anyway


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

If anyone has any info on a reputable bank that still has T.H.Seeds "stinky pinky" the help would be awesome! I'm still spreading my wings when it comes to banks other then attitude..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 17, 2012)

I had no Idea Bohdi @ MNS forums is the guy from bodhi seed co.
His 1985 seedbank catatlog thread @ mns is one of my favorite reads on the net.
Check it out.....
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/5577-1985-seed-bank-catalog.html

An his seeds travels are insane!
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/hall-fame/201341925-2008-nepali-cannabis-collections-project-travelouge.html


----------



## cerberus (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cerberus did u see the bodhi freebies I got? Thanks for pushing me on.



i did, i did. nice fucking run man, maybe you do owe me a few of those a11g seeds your making.. lol

but for the serious, i will get my Bodhi on, Axel Rose said it best, "we just need a little patience."


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 17, 2012)

This is the same stuff you find in packaging to prevent moisture.
You can also reuse it by drying it out in the oven but at this price you can just replace it

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=100647344&storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&ci_sku=100647344&ci_kw={keyword}&kwd={keyword}&cm_mmc=shopping-_-googleads-_-pla-_-100647344&ci_gpa=pla


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Going online you have to show lots of personal info! Better to go in person plus mr c aint taking moneygram anymore
> Just western union


Apparently he isn't taking cash either. Those blueberry OG I won at auction.. I've emailed him 3 or 4 times trying to arrange sending payment.. asking "please send me instruction on where to send the cash" (according to the thread entitled "how to buy seeds from cannazon" it says they take cash in the mail)

Alll I know is this- 

1. the listing said shipping was included
2. the site says they take cash

well.. apparently he doesn't want my money. because after emailing him asking where to send him the dough he replied with western union payment instruction. & I replied saying, no sir I want to send cash. after not getting a response I emailed him again, and again.. finally i get an email one week ago saying "ohh i replied but my computer must have froze up, thats why you didnt get the PM" & he then said he'd try to arrange to get me some address in the states I can "send the cash." and then again no response from him. I emailed him saying.. let me know.. and no response again. 

I went ahead to email INK (the breeder) to let him know what was going on and INK's response was something like... lots of people are upset with the auctions... and most of the gear he sent in never made it to auction.

so here I sit.. with an unpaid listing (first ever)... and a pretty bad taste in my mouth. so I guess the listing will remain unpaid. to me it seems like if you have a business model that specifically gives instructions to its customers saying that shipping is free and that spending the extra loot on western union is a choice but not necessary... it just doesnt seem right to come back and say that western union is now a requirement and not a choice. that $65 5-pack of beans is going to turn into an $80 5-pack. Not good business in my opinion. & not answering emails.... also not good business.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 17, 2012)

I hear ya batman.


----------



## wheezer (Mar 17, 2012)

sounds like these auctions are a good thing for me to stay away from huh?


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

& mr fagnetics called me a "gobshithe" ?

hahahahhahahhahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahhaha.


you mean PJ ("head" master , i mean HEAD grow master) & mr. cumswallower cant run a simple website?

hahahahhahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahha===> fucking ha !


with that "site" ban, ow boo hoo, im so so so so so so so so SAD i cant buy seeds from a fucking asshole.

hahahhahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahahahhaha.


keep supporting a dick head... you guys love to do that shit.

next up, a pay check to raskel followed by a large order from cali con


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

Gud,
WTF, is a ....."*gobshithe"*...LoL


That sux Batman....


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

dont ask me... but when i tried to log in after our one sided "PJ is a fraud & green lantern is a BIGGER fraud" dispute... its said something like "date ban lifted, never ...cause you're a gobshithe".

i'll take that. ow yes.

seeds = still fall into my safe addy box

dont ask me how. ow that's right e$ko is my homie.

30 bb should be here today. bday present on the way too! now that's a friend.

least i didnt pay $60+ for some bodhi testers... wtf? for testers?

or a $150 for fucking laughable legion og! (<== how u gonna tell me when i grew that shit 50x more than ink himself)

& gobshithe = 10x better than having never fired a lamp, cracked a seed, or made a run ...working a bullshit for profit seed pushing site like its a gift to grow peeps ...where dude acts like he's a brit legend to the entire community ...when really he's a self centered, control freak, egomanical, pussy ass, bitch ho, SHAPESHIFTING, two faced, fraud fucker.

put a post up on fagnetics & complain. 

i dare you !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

& watch what happens.

^ and and and your internet grow "homies" ...you know the dicks that PM you for gear, for cuts, for beans (shit u never do to them) ...& those clowns u teach how to send cuts (cause they did it so many times before in their vast grow experience) ...& then after u send them cuts they give you bullshit gear in return ...AND those same fags will even complain about those basically FREE things you sent them.

...those "friends" ...after mr. fagnetics comes down on you ...those "friends" ...will not even offer a kind word in your defense.

at least until they need something from you.

hey now. 

110% fact ^


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

Dude....LoL... I can def. see that happenin...
I purposefully censor myself sometimes while im there...

Pretty sure the Legions, like the Blueberry's went for around $65-....

Im kinda kickin myself for passin on the "Blueberry Projekt"...
But im just to full right now.... Oh well, i can wait till they hit the shop....


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell us how you really feel my friend.......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn Gud. Awful fired up this morning. Lol. 

Sorry to hear about your issues batman. Did I ever respond to ur pm? I forget. 

New gear dropped at cz. Someone here was looking for fruity pebbles. Well there's a cross up.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

ha ! 

yes... i get those prices wrong all the time (tga , ink, whoever).
i'd swear i saw hellraizer saying an auction went for $150.

bb og ...i saw the test grows ...looks like great fun for sure.
so that does suck for batman. 

jkahn i got some BB for u.

5 for 5 (regs)... e$ko told me i dont have to run them.

so its not test gear for me.
its just more gear.

hush me when you're ready. no pressure.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Gud u on?right now. If so stay on. I'm gonna throw up and then ninja edit. No one quote me plaese. 

let me know if you're on


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

PABing this very moment.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

2 secs!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

What's up Gud?

Kab- do u see the pic of the fruity pebbles? Looks like shit to be honest. But some may enjoy that!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres your size ref!!!!!

Ooooopss u snooze u lose!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Sup wyte. Glad you're on. I seem to remember one time u said something along the lines of pics or it didn't happen!!! 

Again please don't quote me


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

impressive.
& ur chick is awesome for doing that! 

very sexy too. nice. very nice. 
tell her i said she's way hot.

for shoreline... that plant is massive. perfekt scale too.

urs looks closer to what ive seen in other labs.

think u got me on yield for sure. 
u might be solid 2 zips dry.
let me know final weight.

i was thinking about something u noted in your method. 
maybe shoreline needs a "deep bucket" cause that's the only difference i can see.

u grew that in a 5 gal bag , yes?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

Just naughty Kab nice ladies!!!!!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 17, 2012)

all good, all nice.

i love ladies, all kinds. stinky, sticky, sweet, expensive.. ahhh ladies


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Hahahah I'm gonna win the bud pic of the month! 

Yeah wyte I'm not buying em. But I know someone wanted em


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's up Gud?
> 
> Kab- do u see the pic of the fruity pebbles? Looks like shit to be honest. But some may enjoy that!


Aagain.. Pics of the parents but no pics of the Progeny...
WTF.. come on ppl.. i wanna see the car not the parts....



karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahah I'm gonna win the bud pic of the month!
> 
> Yeah wyte I'm not buying em. But I know someone wanted em


Damn, KaB...
You got my VoTe...!!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Aagain.. Pics of the parents but no pics of the Progeny...
> WTF.. come on ppl.. i wanna see the car not the parts....
> 
> Damn, KaB...
> You got my VoTe...!!


these two together, perfection


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah Gud. Thats a 5gallon. I really have no idea what to expect on the yield. She's rock solid dense. At least two ozs for sure. 
Those aren't the exact pics I'm throwing up. The ones I've picked are sweet. But peeps aren't gonna see me coming!!!!lol. I wanna throw em so bad. But I'm gonna wait till last min. That dudes fire starter on cz is ill. I think I'm gonna buy them cuz of his shot. 

She is super cool for everything she does! Tricycle rides, buying me gear, pics,everything. Def a keeper pheno!

Lilbsdad hells yeah. I love riding the tricycle. Its so funny cuz I know I helped push u over the edge!lol

Oh and it goes without saying. To be able to trust someone to even consider taking pics like those!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen dizzle lately?i know he'd love these. Haven't seen him in a sec


----------



## cerberus (Mar 17, 2012)

word man, the trust part is huge. its the hardest trait to select for, great pheno!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Has anyone seen dizzle lately?i know he'd love these. Haven't seen him in a sec


Yah man.. just stop by his "House"...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

There hasn't been a post in almost a month?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> There hasn't been a post in almost a month?



But i think i saw him post after the meltdown, at Doob's/Racer's/Mind's joint...
/\... Nah that was a month ago too... Hmmm.. I would have to guess that he prob hasnt been here for a few Days...
And we lost a month's worth of posts from the "Data Loss"...



karmas a bitch said:


> Heres your size ref!!!!!
> 
> Ooooopss u snooze u lose!


LoL..
You Fools dont even know what you lost....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

I sent him a pm. He hasn't been on. I've been watching for him. Or if he's been on he hasn't posted. Im subbed to his thread.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Heres your size ref!!!!!
> 
> Ooooopss u snooze u lose!


I hate sleeping it makes me miss the good stuff


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ha !
> 
> yes... i get those prices wrong all the time (tga , ink, whoever).
> i'd swear i saw hellraizer saying an auction went for $150.
> ...


I could be wrong...
The Irukandji's and the BB OG did go for $65- +-...
The Legions could have gone for more... 
Nd, the Bodhi auctions were goin for.. $150+++

BBI, aww hell yeah... Hush u lata....


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

gobshite...not shithe....is a person who talks a lot of bullshit.

from the amount of time you spend trashin em....i'd say that ban does in fact bother you, gud.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> gobshite...not shithe....is a person who talks a lot of bullshit.
> 
> from the amount of time you spend trashin em....i'd say that ban does in fact bother you, gud.


LoL.. your right..
I just googled it...



> gobshite
> 
> Loud-mouthed person who talks a lot, but nothing with any value - as in shite coming out of their gob
> "Shut it, you little gobshite!"


Orange Qush - TGA release comin 2013...
Orange Velvet x Qush


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

lol yeah...i watch a lot of Ricky Gervais...so i know most of the slang from over the big pond.


sweet, i love new TGA gear. kinda weird he is announcing it so early though....i'm assuming its untested....so what if the tests go bad?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah...i watch a lot of Ricky Gervais...so i know most of the slang from over the big pond.
> 
> 
> sweet, i love new TGA gear. kinda weird he is announcing it so early though....i'm assuming its untested....so what if the tests go bad?


Its a Mz. Jill Bred strain...
She announced it on the Danny Danko podcast - Free weed., episode 18...
http://feeds.feedburner.com/FreeWeed

Yah i feel you... No ones even seen a seed yet... LoL
I guess she's that confident...


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah...i watch a lot of Ricky Gervais...so i know most of the slang from over the big pond.
> 
> 
> sweet, i love new TGA gear. kinda weird he is announcing it so early though....i'm assuming its untested....so what if the tests go bad?


He sells it to swerve, swerve puts the godfather on it and calls it orange tahoe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

Lmao^^^*^^


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its a Mz. Jill Bred strain...
> She announced it on the Danny Danko podcast - Free weed., episode 18...
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/FreeWeed
> 
> ...


ok, that actually makes sense then...since she doesn't really breed too much, i can see her jumping the gun on announcements, thinking testing will always go well.



boneheadbob said:


> He sells it to swerve, swerve puts the godfather on it and calls it orange tahoe


lmao, perfect answer.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

God dammit, i cant believe how much i used the like button...LoL



wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao^^^*^^


I Concurr...


This is the first time im listenin to this show.. 
*ill listen up, and make an informmed decision..LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

What is the nevilles haze x a11 called? Bodhi made a strain that is a11g x nevilles haze/ a11g and is called Burger Bud. He says it smells like hot meat patty n bun. Ur freebie must be the precursor to burger bud............. hof crossed burger bud male witgh green crack and I'm flowering testers now..............well too bad h.o.f is disbanded. Guess ill tell ya the male I'm flowering is urkle x appy.


karmas a bitch said:


> My bodhi seed collection. Top three are the freebiesNevilles hazeXa11gold sogXsnow lotusblowfishXappalachiaA11gclusterfunkmoonwalkdank Sinatra tiger melona13Xa11gblackberry widowXappalachia


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

well you couldnt be more off base. maybe im sad about not getting seed? 

but i still get lots of seed ...1000x better than CZ jack.

bother me how?
& how much time do i spend bashing him?
maybe 5 to 10 posts out of what 1300 and change?

like i said i'll be a "gobshite" ... 10x better than being a shapeshifting fraud who lies.

& i never talk bullshit... all i do is show & prove.

what about your homie cmt? what's he show? what's he prove? which makes who the real gobshite? 

pleaselket me know what happens when you post that complaint on CZ batman.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> God dammit, i cant believe how much i used the like button...LoL


for real man. i miss it, it saves me from having to post lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Lastwood I'll have to look at the pack when I get home. It's something that starts with a z. Zuvayana maybe?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> well you couldnt be more off base. maybe im sad about not getting seed?
> 
> but i still get lots of seed ...1000x better than CZ jack.
> 
> ...


lol fuckin whoa dude, calm down, didnt you see the wink? it was sarcastic.

i never called you a gobshite, just letting you know what it was..

homie? who, mr c or pj? mr c is cool, but i dont think he grows....and i dont know much about pj.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just naughty Kab nice ladies!!!!!


Damn what did I miss here?


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

appolgize for my tone.

================>


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its a Mz. Jill Bred strain...
> She announced it on the Danny Danko podcast - Free weed., episode 18...
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/FreeWeed
> 
> ...


just listened to that interview...i now see why jill and sub are together....same personality....wouldn't wanna meet either of them.

she said she thinks women are better growers cuz they are closer to nature and approach the plants with more love....that is true for better growers, but holds no weight when it comes to men and women....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn what did I miss here?


Some Hot Ass, ShoreLine Pics.....



cmt1984 said:


> just listened to that interview...i now see why jill and sub are together....same personality....wouldn't wanna meet either of them.
> 
> she said she thinks women are better growers cuz they are closer to nature and approach the plants with more love....that is true for better growers, but holds no weight when it comes to men and women....


Thats like sayin all men dont love the plant...
And we just beast it, like fuck you cut get over here..LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

Careful batman this will def get back to mr c via snitches...... how many times did I tell YOU ALL to stop fuckin jabbering about czon. Well I hope ur all happy now. EXACTLY what I said would happen has happened. Congrats.


BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Apparently he isn't taking cash either. Those blueberry OG I won at auction.. I've emailed him 3 or 4 times trying to arrange sending payment.. asking "please send me instruction on where to send the cash" (according to the thread entitled "how to buy seeds from cannazon" it says they take cash in the mail)Alll I know is this- 1. the listing said shipping was included2. the site says they take cashwell.. apparently he doesn't want my money. because after emailing him asking where to send him the dough he replied with western union payment instruction. & I replied saying, no sir I want to send cash. after not getting a response I emailed him again, and again.. finally i get an email one week ago saying "ohh i replied but my computer must have froze up, thats why you didnt get the PM" & he then said he'd try to arrange to get me some address in the states I can "send the cash." and then again no response from him. I emailed him saying.. let me know.. and no response again. I went ahead to email INK (the breeder) to let him know what was going on and INK's response was something like... lots of people are upset with the auctions... and most of the gear he sent in never made it to auction.so here I sit.. with an unpaid listing (first ever)... and a pretty bad taste in my mouth. so I guess the listing will remain unpaid. to me it seems like if you have a business model that specifically gives instructions to its customers saying that shipping is free and that spending the extra loot on western union is a choice but not necessary... it just doesnt seem right to come back and say that western union is now a requirement and not a choice. that $65 5-pack of beans is going to turn into an $80 5-pack. Not good business in my opinion. & not answering emails.... also not good business.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Lastwood I think cz was gonna blow up regardless. Too much fire. Too good of prices. U see them mentioned everywhere. Even in skunk mag.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

LastWood, it wasnt from us sayin, the jungle, or cz...
ive seen people on other sites making threads and posting up links goin directly to CZ...
Yes a few ppl got there form here but only a few compared to the amount form other sites...

And i dont think there are any snitches in here.. Its the Lurkers who are the snitches... So i guess same rule would apply...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm on... That count  lol

You guys are not going to believe the day I'm having... Got pulled over with a 1/2p in the trunk the cop talked to me for almost a half n hour bout my WS6 and the bottle of NOZ in the back seat...(I was shitting my pants the whole time) after giving me a speeding ticket he said and I ".." get going its nice out... wTF!!?!? I'm out!!! In staying home the rest of the day!


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 17, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> He sells it to swerve, swerve puts the godfather on it and calls it orange tahoe


*like*

Nice escape Sketch! 30 mins is a long time hahaha


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 17, 2012)

Sketchy - Glad you got to drive away. I would have been freaked.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'm on... That count  lol
> 
> You guys are not going to believe the day I'm having... Got pulled over with a 1/2p in the trunk the cop talked to me for almost a half n hour bout my WS6 and the bottle of NOZ in the back seat...(I was shitting my pants the whole time) after giving me a speeding ticket he said and I ".." get going its nice out... wTF!!?!? I'm out!!! In staying home the rest of the day!


LoL.. *LIKE*

Great Story.. Not Sure what i would do.. Stay Home the rest of the day...
Or hit the casino, and ride the luck out...
Ive had the same exp. a few times...



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> What happened to cz? I just started browsing there
> 
> Do you guys think there will be anything wrong with the HoF beans I got, considering their breakup? (unloading stock)
> 
> Sketchy - Glad you got to drive away. I would have been freaked.


Prob not, who knows..
Only one way to find out... 
I know i aint buyin anymore...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

I was for certain I was pinched! Talking "freely" for 30+ while freaking out "on the inside" takes a lot out...after so long I "knew" he was waiting for back up. When he said that I could go and gave me the ticket...(err other way around) I almost was like"you sure?" LMFAO!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

I realised long ago how many ppl post here vs how many read it is vastly different. So there's no way u can tell me with ANY certainty how many ppl have learned about cZ from here. And maybe other sites link to cz but I doubt that thread is as trafficked or as commonly linked to a google search as this thread. Think about it, how many strains have we listed? Anytime someone googles "fuck logic", or damn near any strain we pop up


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Lastwood I think cz was gonna blow up regardless. Too much fire. Too good of prices. U see them mentioned everywhere. Even in skunk mag.


Ur probably right. But I wanted it to last as long as it could. Why should our loveable veteran grower batskunk have to be on the back burner for NoobGrower123?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 17, 2012)

Tons of this info is invaluable to someone just wanting to start this venture of collecting and breeding. It is appreciated dearly, thank you.

I don't post for I have little of value to share, but I love to intake the knowledge if it is being passed around so I may apply it to my gardening.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think the fact that most even all of ink gear went unseen is a trend we will see with the continue! And now with tga
Price hike  i think beeders are seeing RD, cali con, mosca and all them selling out at fucked prices! They feel they can
To. Lots of fire but shitty time are ahead of us


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2012)

Who uses coco and what brand is best...Thx


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Who uses coco and what brand is best...Thx


I recommend botanicare coco the hydrofarm coco killed alot of seedlings for me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I recommend botanicare coco the hydrofarm coco killed alot of seedlings for me.




Thank you kind sir......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I recommend botanicare coco the hydrofarm coco killed alot of seedlings for me.


Yep botanicare ready grow is in my book the best


----------



## taaldow (Mar 17, 2012)

canna coco


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

The botanicare is good to go out te bag after expanding the hydrofarm needs alot of rinsing!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The botanicare is good to go out te bag after expanding the hydrofarm needs alot of rinsing!


Just got some air pots so i figured i would go with coco....


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 17, 2012)

I've got Canna Coco in airpots, works well. No rinsing here either.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

I forgot who it was, or which breeder...
But someone had a nice post/article on Coco....
If see it ill post it.... It might have been Outlaw Seeds (not outlaw genetics)...
Outlaw Seeds - Idiots Guide to Coco Coir 

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/48979-idiots-guide-coco-coir.html
(just re-read it.. and its not really pertinent...LoL)



I used the cheap stuff this round, think ill go with botanicare if i try it again...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

I love botanicare and never rinse. I recentlyh tried down to earth (first time w/o btanicare) it nearly killed my plants and I even rinsed it. Its still putting out nasty brown runoff........ I love botanicare..............just picked up a tester gig. PinkDawg #1 by jaws (pink chemdawg x stardawg)


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2012)

Any paticular nutes to use with coco??


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> *I had no Idea Bohdi @ MNS forums is the guy from bodhi seed co.*
> His 1985 seedbank catatlog thread @ mns is one of my favorite reads on the net.
> Check it out.....
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/5577-1985-seed-bank-catalog.html
> ...


 had no idea either, but good to know 



gudkarma said:


> dont ask me... but when i tried to log in after our one sided "PJ is a fraud & green lantern is a BIGGER fraud" dispute... its said something like "date ban lifted, never ...cause you're a gobshithe".


 if they don't want you, thats their loss. it just means more Gud for us 



boneheadbob said:


> He sells it to swerve, swerve puts the godfather on it and calls it orange tahoe


ok fine, but then how long until we get the "Big Buddha Orange Tahoe Qush"


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> God dammit, i cant believe how much i used the like button...LoL


 i know man, i never realized either how much i used it until it was taken from me. and i know that in the great scheme of things its extremely miniscule, but i still hope it makes a come back. i miss it 



jkahndb0 said:


> Thats like sayin all men dont love the plant...And we just beast it, like fuck you cut get over here..LoL


 whoa now, you better stop growing like a girl, and get back to beast mode (i kid, i kid )



SketchyGrower said:


> I'm on... That count  lol
> You guys are not going to believe the day I'm having... Got pulled over with a 1/2p in the trunk the cop talked to me for almost a half n hour bout my WS6 and the bottle of NOZ in the back seat...(I was shitting my pants the whole time) after giving me a speeding ticket he said and I ".." get going its nice out... wTF!!?!? I'm out!!! In staying home the rest of the day!





SketchyGrower said:


> I was for certain I was pinched! Talking "freely" for 30+ while freaking out "on the inside" takes a lot out...after so long I "knew" he was waiting for back up. When he said that I could go and gave me the ticket...(err other way around) I almost was like"you sure?" LMFAO!!


 LIKE!  but for real, you got lucky there pal. you should go buy lottery tickets, today just might be your day


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Tons of this info is invaluable to someone just wanting to start this venture of collecting and breeding. It is appreciated dearly, thank you.
> I don't post for I have little of value to share, but I love to intake the knowledge if it is being passed around so I may apply it to my gardening.


 i personally lurked for a long time before i finally signed up. i think a lot of people did the same 



hellraizer30 said:


> I think the fact that most even all of ink gear went unseen is a trend we will see with the continue! And now with tga
> Price hike  i think beeders are seeing RD, cali con, mosca and all them selling out at fucked prices! They feel they can
> To. Lots of fire but shitty time are ahead of us


i wish i could say you were wrong, but i can't. as long as dumb kids continue to buyout over priced untested gear, it hurts everyone else. i mean, if im a breeder that puts time effort and love into my creating strains and beans, why would i sell [email protected] $70 when i see others selling gear that is untested and not top quality for 10 @ 100-150 and some places WAY more expensive (hello auctions, and Aliens "limited" auction releases). 

personally it would drive me crazy to know my gear was 100x better in every way, but that hack gear was selling out for twice as much per pack.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Careful batman this will def get back to mr c via snitches...... how many times did I tell YOU ALL to stop fuckin jabbering about czon. Well I hope ur all happy now. EXACTLY what I said would happen has happened. Congrats.


Honestly I wanted to just get it out there and let you guys know. I don't care what gets back to whom. I didn't say anything but the truth and how it went down. I just feel that if a site *especially *an auction site.. who lists its terms and expects the buyer to follow the policy exactly to the letter, the site should follow that policy as well.

If the listing said it closed at $65 and in the rules it says I can pay cash via postal mail and am entitled to free shipping... that's what I expect. Is it so outrageous for me to expect these things? 

Not to be forced to purchase insurance, tracking, western union or anything else. The terms were the terms. If the site can't honor those terms that tells me that I should spend my money someplace else. I've already decided that. It's been two weeks and I still haven't been given straight instruction on how to get the auction item without breaking those terms. I'm not mad, just disappointed. But life goes on & there's plenty more fire to be had. 

I've got a 100% positive feedback in high numbers on Seur Bidz because Breedbay makes it easy. I really didn't think ordering on CZ was gonna be such a difficult experience. 
Every payment was cash from me to them in the mail.. no insurance, no tracking.. 100% success rate. I like those odds.


----------



## konagirl420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya I am glad I have my Gage Green Morning Flight and Subcool 3D ready to go along with some others as soon as I get my new place, but I am highly disappointed now tga has raised their packs cause I was gonna get a pack of plush berries too!!! Plus with the data rollback I have lost all the pics of the chocolate factory and the bodhi f2 yo mama seeds Kaptain gave me, so much like several others are doing I am just moving on, might check up on a few peps now and again and post some bud porn in here if I feel like it lol, but I am no longer gonna keep a journal on Riu


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Any paticular nutes to use with coco??


I've been using an g-m-b and I see alot use gh gmb but I'm gonna try the recipe I was sent from A fine farmer


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 17, 2012)

Bat.....from the sounds of it, the western union option is requiring ID or something right? Not the kind of service we want to use in case they are confiscated. IDK why he's not accepting cash anymore but there must be a good reason for it. It's not like Mr C is forcing you to pay for the auction plus unsaid expenses and wouldn't understand if you wanted to back out due to these new developments. I don't really see the big deal. I have not ordered from CZ but my bro just did, and Mr C has always done me right.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

so, silly question, but have any of u dried in cardboard boxes? 

my usually area is fawked thanks to abnormal weather, and i never used a container (usually hang in the basement). so my real question is, will the cardboard have any effect on the flavor/aroma on the finished product? (i have holes along the bottom for circulation, and string cris-crossing across the middle like a sceen for them to rest on, really just worried if it will effect the flavor / aroma, and naturally i trust you all more than opinions from strangers ie: google search)

<3


----------



## cerberus (Mar 17, 2012)

my problem with cardboard is how fast it makes the drying. i like my shit to hang for about 7 days and cardboard boxes don't allow enough air yet keep a slow dry.. my .02


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

I hang on my 5 gallon buckets (around the rim) or just use a coat hanger "when I can" cardboard is a last resort for me.. Avon boxes was what I use to use..

Totally debating the lotto thing...I do need papers anyways


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've been using an g-m-b and I see alot use gh gmb but I'm gonna try the recipe I was sent from A fine farmer


My plants do great and yield well. Wait till all u have to do is pour some r/o water on em. Youll be like damn wtf. And then you'll taste it. Never looking back.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My plants do great and yield well. Wait till all u have to do is pour some r/o water on em. Youll be like damn wtf. And then you'll taste it. Never looking back.


I dont even use r/o water either..
Just tap thats been sittin out for 24+ with a few drops of chloramine remover...

Wouldnt hurt to buy a jug of r/o every ~2wks weeks though just to see if theres a difference....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the r/o. I think my filter was $150? Just don't want to kill all the beneificials. Not saying what you do won't work. Just like to be sure.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I hang on my 5 gallon buckets (around the rim) or just use a coat hanger "when I can" cardboard is a last resort for me.. Avon boxes was what I use to use..Totally debating the lotto thing...I do need papers anyways


do it. i bought 20 worth of tickets earlier because of your posts  gonna try to win through your luckyness. and ty for the bucket thing, that may be the way to go. it'll just be for this one set anyways


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

Alien Genetics Fruity Pebble OG


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

Bodhis is the only untested gear I would ever buy. But its bodhi. Hes one of my favorite breeders


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I like the r/o. I think my filter was $150? Just don't want to kill all the beneificials. Not saying what you do won't work. Just like to be sure.


Dude for $150-
shit id buy one...

I love that Hidey-Hole for the Zombie Apococalypse..
You ever see the commercials for the construction company that only builds secret entrances and shit.. Its fuckin crazy...


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

working the purple hash dream


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> do it. i bought 20 worth of tickets earlier because of your posts  gonna try to win through your luckyness. and ty for the bucket thing, that may be the way to go. it'll just be for this one set anyways


Done! I'm going after this post to see what shaking... especially after this dropped in on me 











my little trouble maker


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

sketchygrower said:


> done! I'm going after this post to see what shaking... Especially after this dropped in on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a collection


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

http://hiddenpassageway.com/#!/video/

Dude i tried out those SpongePots w/bacto..
I was crawlin with bugs..
There so small, how bugs get in there..

Also, Nice grab form Sannie... Goona be alot of Dank for sure.. esp. the E$KO...


----------



## dankerous (Mar 17, 2012)

* Im not sure if my previous post was lost or not,but as I lost every thing else I imagine so,so here is my current seed collection  

Barneys seeds *

*Amnesia lemon fem 5 seeds*
*Laughing Buddha fem 4 seeds*
*Cali Connection*

*Mixed seeds regular (all the cali range) 48 seeds*
*Ogiesel regular 20 seeds*
*Cali Dreaming regular? 20 seeds*
*Tahoe Kush fem 6 seeds*
*Pre 98 bubba kush fem 6 seeds*
*Jamaican me crazy fem 6 seeds*
*Connoisseur genetics*
*Granddaddy purps fem 6 seeds*
*Chemmy jones regular 16 seeds*
*Ojs haze regular 11 seeds*
*Dutchpassion*
*Blueberry fem 70 seeds*
*Powerplant fem 3 seeds*
*Emerald triangle*
*Super sour Og regular 3 seeds*
* Lost coast Og regular 3 seeds*
*Bubba 76 fem 5 seeds*
*Blueberry headband fem 5 seeds*
*Super lemon diesel(bag seed) fem 14 seeds*
*Greenhouse*
*Super lemon haze fem 4 seeds*
*Kaliman seeds*
*Cheese quarto regular 16 seeds cheese mix (for breeding)*
*Cheese#1*
*Kulu seeds*
*Thai regular 5 seeds*
*Early girl regular 5 seeds*
*Orange bud regular 4 seeds*
*Nirvana *
*Ak48 fem 4 seeds*
*Chrystal regular 8 seeds*
*Positronics*
*Caulstrum fem 2 seeds*
*Jack diesel fem 2 seeds*
*Purple haze fem 2 seeds*
*Black widow fem 2 seeds*
*Reserve privada*
*Cole train fem 3 seeds*
*Resin seeds*
*L.A Ultra fem 3 seeds*
*Royal dutch genetics*
*Super silver cheese 3 seeds*
*Royal Queen*
*Critical reg(bag seed) 2 seeds*
*Seedism *
*Cheese wreck fem 5 seeds*
*Seedsman seeds*
*Afghan#1*
*Sensi seeds*
*Mothers finest(bag seeds) 4 seeds*
*Nl5 x haze(bag seed) 2 seeds*
*Big bud fem(bag seeds)-do great in soil with no hermies,don&#8217;t like to be cloned or done in hydro though. 11 seeds 2 x skunk pheno 9 x untested*
*Serious seeds*
*Ak47 regular 1 seed*
*Ak47 fem 6 seeds*
*Biddys sister regular 20 seeds*
*Chronic regular 2 seeds*
*White Russian regular 2 seeds*
*
THSeeds*
*Kushage fem 1 seed*
*TGA Subcool seeds*
*Chernobyl regular 5 seeds*
*Space queen 5 seeds*
*3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Dimension 2 seeds*
*My Chemmy jones f2 regular 30 seeds*
*Uknown bag seeds*
*Skunk/haze maybe jack herer 7 seeds sex- unknown*
*Skunk? 81 seeds- sex unknown*
*Bag seed again very skunky 2 seeds- sex unknown*
*Random seed from shop Im guessing fem 1 seed*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice sannies sketchy going to be some fire!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

got my 5 filter, 100 gallon per day r/o system for around 75 bucks on ebay. turns my 460 ppm water into 3 ppm water...not too bad 

i was gettin a lot of rust build up, our water out here is very hard, so i had to go with r/o.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Done! I'm going after this post to see what shaking... especially after this dropped in on me
> 
> my little trouble maker


lol i love your massive orders dude, you don't fuck around.

nice car man.

lol i raced a trans am w/ ram air before....me and my 427 stroker rocked his shit 

got the 5.0 back in her now, would still give that trans am a run for her money (if she wasnt in pieces, converting her to a Cobra R)...but i think your nitrous would do me in...

trouble maker for sure, the first week i had my mustang, i got pulled over for doin 84 in a 55...the cop said the van i passed was doin 65 
used to race my buddy home from school everyday, he had a ford probe, 100+ mph on rough back roads for miles...great times.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

LoL...
I was drivin and my friend was followin me (trying to).. 
And the cop pulled him over cause he couldnt catch up to me...LoL
Told him to tell me to slow down or some bullshit....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Link for my r/o setup. Nice rides fellas. Two of my fav cars right there

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydro-logic-stealth-100-gpd-reverse-osmosis-filter-p-3079.html


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thx../\

Im finally a Fully Registered member of the Bank Of Gage...lol 
Time to start biddin on one pack of GS BX...

Wait, now that ppl are registered.. The auction has disapeared...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Link for my r/o setup. Nice rides fellas. Two of my fav cars right there
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydro-logic-stealth-100-gpd-reverse-osmosis-filter-p-3079.html


thanks.

i bought one like these from these guys..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-GPD-Drinking-RO-Reverse-Osmosis-System-ROH-5-100-/110660796545?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item19c3e5c081#ht_9731wt_820


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just placed a sannies order
Got 
Cheeseberry
Cheeseberry haze 
Anesthesia
Ko kush f4
Blue chocolate

Thanks sketchy you inspired me to give sannies another go


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just placed a sannies order
> Got
> Cheeseberry
> Cheeseberry haze
> ...


Dont count on tracking it though....
My tracking # was for a completely different package..LoL

My tap is only 40ppm and 6.7-7.0 ph...
SO i was fine just using that...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

That eBay one is a deal.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 17, 2012)

does not fit into dime bag :


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 17, 2012)

Blueberry sativa will be mine! How could you not get blueberry sativa hellraizer?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

Since people posting rides up i figure i ll throw my trouble maker5s up... Ill get a pic of my X5 tomorrow when i take it out the garage


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

very nice wyte. 

fuckin beautiful weather for riding too.

i was never a fan of being on 2 wheels. i've rode my buddies CBR600 a couple times but didn't really enjoy it.

i'm a fourwheeler guy...i've owned, riden, and sold everything from a suzuki 80 to a quadzilla, i'd say around 50 quads total. had a fuckin bad ass limited edition raptor i bought at a repo auction, it didnt start so it went cheap, new battery and boom bam, it ran great. i sold it for a new transmission in my mustang...out of all my toys, that is the only one i wish i still had, it was built, road legal and plated, had it goin 116 on the expressway once, fuckin fun as hell. i probably don't have the balls to do anything like that anymore though...i get the chills just thinkin about it now lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> very nice wyte.
> 
> fuckin beautiful weather for riding too.
> 
> ...


Thanks cmt.. im not even going to tell you how fast i went you wont even believe me if i told you lol... The thril on riding on these is the best but ill tell you this i pushed 120 in my x5 so you know i went faster on the bike


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 17, 2012)

The Alphakronik bandana buds look sick. Dank as fuck. 

Ugghhh, To keep it or not to keep it. I can't decide.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 17, 2012)

I am ready to sell and buy another 4 wheeler


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Real deal 707 I would imagine crushes on it


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 17, 2012)

Idk. The snowdawg influence is there big time. One of my favs. Id love to try headband some day.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Someday. Ive never had anything snowdawg. So Im inexperienced there. I'm gonna pop some snowdawgXsour d soon. ( the order might be different. I forget)


----------



## JCashman (Mar 17, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> View attachment 2074350
> 
> I am ready to sell and buy another 4 wheeler


Might not be the fastest but thats my kinda bike, vry nice!


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

Blueberry Underdog

I had a Root Aphid problem during this round, hence the not so large yield on the Fruity Pebble OG, Blueberry Underdog, Purple Fire OG, and AlienDawg.. The fuckers have been eradicated now and the garden is on point once again.. I will try and get some photos for everyone tonight.. Right now I am running.... The real OrgnKid Triple OG, Mcfly, two StarDawg phenos that are fucking DANK, Sweet and Sour Diesel, Albert Walker, Sensi Star Ogre cut, White Master Kush, Fruity Pebble OG, and Purple Fire OG...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks cmt.. im not even going to tell you how fast i went you wont even believe me if i told you lol... The thril on riding on these is the best but ill tell you this i pushed 120 in my x5 so you know i went faster on the bike


lol i would probably believe you, and no matter the number, it won't surprise me...my friends and i were a bunch of speed demons. i have a picture on my wall that my friend sent me shortly after he moved to texas, he bought a bike when he got down there...cant remember what it was but i know it was a 1000, the picture was of the speedometer and it read 138 mph lol...he said he almost crashed when he was taking the shot.




boneheadbob said:


> I am ready to sell and buy another 4 wheeler


nice man.



Surfr said:


> Blueberry Underdog


you takes some great photos man, keep em coming.


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> you takes some great photos man, keep em coming.


Thanks bro.. Here's some OrgnKid Triple OG


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

More Fruity Pebble


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

AlienDawg


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

More AlienDawg


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Great pics. Man ur strain list is nice. Always wanted to try that Albert walker. And the stardawg


----------



## Surfr (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Great pics. Man ur strain list is nice. Always wanted to try that Albert walker. And the stardawg


Thanks man.. That's just what I am running at the moment too.. The mom list is a bit bigger lol..

Albert Walker or I should say "Dago Walker" is bomb ass Tangerine mixed with some kerosine.. Insane taste to boot! The StarDawg is just mess you up retardo weed. I can't do shit while I am high on it, you almost feed drunk lol.. SUPER skunky as well..


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Someday. Ive never had anything snowdawg. So Im inexperienced there. I'm gonna pop some snowdawgXsour d soon. ( the order might be different. I forget)


i got one female going right now,of that snowdawg x sour d going,
it is real short-n-stocky,with nice tight nodes.ill get pics up soon.

and them GDP X blackrose,are doing good to,the one male i got,has some real nice purple balls,looking good.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice genuity. I might start some of those too. 

Yeah surfr those two sound right up my alley. Lucky u. Nice to see u still around


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)

This shish99 keeper I have is straight up skunky. It's funny dudes are looking for an rks. I wasn't looking and found a pretty stinky one.
Cuts should be rooted this week


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## TheChosen (Mar 17, 2012)

*LIKE*

Nice Karma plants looking healthy and nugs looking fat

Just how things should be.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 17, 2012)

Damn I go out real quick and madd buds porn to look at! Very nice dudes!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 17, 2012)

Hell yes those be some outstanding rides!!!  $20 in lotto and 10 green beers later(I don't drink) and I'm home be4 1am... Damn I'm getting old! rotfl

Some amazing pics too booot!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 17, 2012)

Surfr said:


> Thanks bro.. Here's some OrgnKid Triple OG



You got some dank Picks Surfer.
Is any one selling OrgnKid seeds?
His purple thai is legendary!!!


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 18, 2012)

Just got done jackin it to the last page of bud pron. 

Nice pics!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Link for my r/o setup. Nice rides fellas. Two of my fav cars right there
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydro-logic-stealth-100-gpd-reverse-osmosis-filter-p-3079.html


How long do these ro sytems last before you need to change the filters?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

I just changed mine. I think it's like about six months. But I'm not sure tbh. I would assume the water quality that u begin with would be the deciding factor.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 18, 2012)

Ben, the owner of Centennial Seeds in Colorado got them direct from the owner of Hemcy Seed Co. He has been breeding some great strains with it like the Roughneck. 
I have been searching for this strain for 25 years. Just to score a bag and smoke some. Never mind get some seeds. I was blessed to get some beans gifted to me.
Heres the results. He said that they had a high hermie ratio. I didnt get any ball sacks on either two of my plants. I did however get 2 nanners that I picked off the very top. Im harvesting these at 9 weeks on tuesday. I cant wait to FINALLY smoke some "Lambs Bread Collie".  
I think S.A.G.E x JLB would be a great cross. Too bad I threw out the JLB males.


----------



## IVIars (Mar 18, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Ben, the owner of Centennial Seeds in Colorado got them direct from the owner of Hemcy Seed Co. He has been breeding some great strains with it like the Roughneck.
> I have been searching for this strain for 25 years. Just to score a bag and smoke some. Never mind get some seeds. I was blessed to get some beans gifted to me.
> Heres the results. He said that they had a high hermie ratio. I didnt get any ball sacks on either two of my plants. I did however get 2 nanners that I picked off the very top. Im harvesting these at 9 weeks on tuesday. I cant wait to FINALLY smoke some "Lambs Bread Collie".
> I think S.A.G.E x JLB would be a great cross. Too bad I threw out the JLB males.



Nice pics. You to know that there isn't a grower or dispensary, in colorado, that will touch Centennial Seed Co gear because of bad hermie problems? Not with just one strain either.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2012)

Airwave said:


> How long do these ro sytems last before you need to change the filters?


i had mine for 2 years before i changed the filters....i kept checkin the ppm of the water...after 2 years, it went from 2-5 ppm to 16 ppm.

they recommend changing the filters every 6 months - 2 years depending on the water like KAB said and the membrane should last 2+ years.

the filters are cheap, you can get 2 sets of filters for about 30 bucks on ebay....the membrane is around 30-50 bucks though depending on the gallons per day you choose.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha haven't thot of this in years, when I was 14 my mom caught me redhanded wieghing out a sack, I heard someone comin up the stairs when I supposed to be alone in the house. Like a dumbass I walk to my door (3 oz bag of chronic in hand) to open it and find her on the other side. "WHAT'S THAT BEHIND UR BACK?" Nnnothing..... "GIVE ME THAT"  ..........she flushed the whole thing


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Haha haven't thot of this in years, when I was 14 my mom caught me redhanded wieghing out a sack, I heard someone comin up the stairs when I supposed to be alone in the house. Like a dumbass I walk to my door (3 oz bag of chronic in hand) to open it and find her on the other side. "WHAT'S THAT BEHIND UR BACK?" Nnnothing..... "GIVE ME THAT"  ..........she flushed the whole thing


lol that blows man.

when i was 16, i was at the peak of my ecstasy days...had a box filled with glow sticks, water spray bottles, vics vapor rub, pacifiers, etc...i kept that box hidden in the attic under some insulation....one day i came home from school and that box was now sitting on the dinning room table...OH FUCK!....ma came out of her room and was like, what the fuck is all this shit....so i denied it of course...she pulled out a drug test...so i decided to spill the beans on that one lol. didn't do ex again til i moved out a few months before my 18th birthday....totally quit not long after that cuz i couldn't find real rolls...

my parents caught me cleaning my bong when i was 13 or 14....i tried to play it off like i used it for tobacco but they knew what it was lol. they never tried to stop me from smoking weed, just told me to stay home when i did it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Cmt u on? Gotta sneak peak on the way


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Now u see it now u dont


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

very nice KAB!

hope everyone had a great pattys day


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2012)

At least ur grandma didn't find ur old g pipe and give it back to u "cuz you will probably need it"


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 18, 2012)

That's some frosty nuggage KaB. How often do you give teas?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Someday. Ive never had anything snowdawg. So Im inexperienced there. I'm gonna pop some snowdawgXsour d soon. ( the order might be different. I forget)


You have the AlphaDawg, and you will like it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

KaB...
Its Sour D x SnowDawg BX.....

Makes me glad i grabbed JLB.. there prob different but still...
That looks nice..


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

KAB, you could be a magician the way you make things vanish without a trace, lol


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 18, 2012)

Yall seen the Cannabiogen Peyote Purple pic @ IC Mag.




Seen THC Farmer is back up.
They lost data back to Feb also.
I asked if they were cought in the Vbulletin hack.
Logic deleted the question. And PM me sayn "We were not hacked!"
lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Yall seen the Cannabiogen Peyote Purple pic @ IC Mag.
> Seen THC Farmer is back up.
> They lost data back to Feb also.
> I asked if they were cought in the Vbulletin hack.
> ...


Thats why they were, "updating Servers" for 4 days...LoL
The same time everyone got hacked... What reputation is he trying to protect???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn I'm still waiting on 3 rare dankness packs that's going on a month now! I was told I would be getting these next week a month ago lmao! Her people told her they sent it. No tracking?

Idk what to say but it's looking like a bold face lie!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I'm still waiting on 3 rare dankness packs that's going on a month now! I was told I would be getting these next week a month ago lmao! Her people told her they sent it. No tracking?
> 
> Idk what to say but it's looking like a bold face lie!



Were they freebies or bought?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

Freebies for me to tryout. I bought the ght 5 and facewreck haze


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn Scarhole that's some frosty shit


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> That's some frosty nuggage KaB. How often do you give teas?


I don't give teas at all. Just water. Occasional molasses.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

Bank of gave is open and the auction is live


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Yall seen the Cannabiogen Peyote Purple pic @ IC Mag.
> View attachment 2075229
> 
> 
> ...


thats the frostiest thing i ever seen, asides my own heart LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Bank of gave is open and the auction is live


Hasnt that same pack of GrapeStomper BX been up for a while now?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 18, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Hasnt that same pack of GrapeStomper BX been up for a while now?


there was 2 up than they were gone than they activated everyone's accounts and listed that GS BX


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

It's the last avai packs, none will be made after these I think


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 18, 2012)

i thought there was going to be a drop of these on the Tude?

are those the same as these
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-grape-stomper/prod_2899.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

Gs x gsog (bright moments) is the next release


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 18, 2012)

Dude, the hits keep coming!! Digging out my front yard at my new spot and low and behold what the f is under the ground...? This sweet as deal!!!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 18, 2012)

Ha, that's some funny shit man.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Yall seen the Cannabiogen Peyote Purple pic @ IC Mag.
> View attachment 2075229
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the pic the other day but wasn't sure who made them. I go to the item description and read the first line about it being a us indica and looked at their picture. I was like, that looks like bubba kush, and then read the rest of the description and it is lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you can buy straight form their site..
http://www.cannabiogen.com/h.php?q=vProd&cid=3&lang=En
It doesnt say no usa..
and it says westernunion is easiest for international customers...

Yo sketch, thats crazy man...LoL

GGG is crazy... a 20 day auction for the two last GSBX packs..LoL
500 pounds easy..LoL

Yah i think i may hit Cannabiogen up with a westernunion...LoL
PeyotePurple looks killer... Grab some PCK while im at it...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 18, 2012)

Wyteberry are those RD packs you're waiting on from seeddepot?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't post on gage green?what happened? Lil help please. Same name as here. 

Ive been reading up over there. I really like there philosophy. I've been sleeping on them. Not on their genetics I knew they had fire. But they also seem to have their heads in the right place. I like what I'm seeing. Not to mention I see a lot of familiar peeps over there. Which is always a plus

GIVE ME BACK MY LIKE BUTTON!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 18, 2012)

My seed depot order came and I did not get my free pack  messaged them and e-mailed them. e-mailed again..................Can't figure out how in this day and age that you can't just pick the two packs you want and they charge you for one. Why do you have to e-mail them too? I even put in the message what I wanted, doesn't anybody read those? Now I get to wait for a reply and go through a bunch of bs to get my free pack. Fucking awesome


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I can't post on gage green?what happened? Lil help please. Same name as here.
> 
> Ive been reading up over there. I really like there philosophy. I've been sleeping on them. Not on their genetics I knew they had fire. But they also seem to have their heads in the right place. I like what I'm seeing. Not to mention I see a lot of familiar peeps over there. Which is always a plus
> 
> GIVE ME BACK MY LIKE BUTTON!!


 i just registered over there too kab, i haven't gone and checked the email that they sent me yet, so don't know if i'll have an issue or not..

you should talk to skunk munkie karma as i think he's mod over there and could surely help you out..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 18, 2012)

That sucks lil b. Sannie always reads the notes, I've never wanted the basic freebie they offer and the have always got it rite.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> My seed depot order came and I did not get my free pack  messaged them and e-mailed them. e-mailed again..................Can't figure out how in this day and age that you can't just pick the two packs you want and they charge you for one. Why do you have to e-mail them too? I even put in the message what I wanted, doesn't anybody read those? Now I get to wait for a reply and go through a bunch of bs to get my free pack. Fucking awesome


Thats bullshit. Gotta love good customer service.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah thanks racer. Lol I should. I'm not overly stressed. I saw wyte say he was havin the same problem


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 18, 2012)

I am just fucking sick of the bullshit with everyone. I order something off e-bay, it doesn't work and I have to send it back. Go to Taco Bell, they short me something. Order seeds and don't get my free pack. I didn't realize there are so many incompetent people in this world, how hard is it to make a fucking taco?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 18, 2012)

ive been lucky with ebay, never had something not work, and i buy a lot of shit off ebay. but taco bell, thats a different story, they fuck my order up almost every fuckin time, its ridiculous. been lucky with beans too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 18, 2012)

Funny you said taco bell! They f up my order today, no fing meat on my taco!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Doritos tacos are bomb!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 18, 2012)

That they are karma dont know why it hasnt been thought of before!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 18, 2012)

The last 2 times I have visited taco bell, it took 45 mins and 25 mins no exaggeration. I'm pretty sure they fucked up the order too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

LoL.. How was your Mexican Grilled Cheese...

Back in the day on ebay, I had one friend sellin a "Rare" collectible but he was fuckin with people and it was just magic marker on toilet paper....
The funny part was My other friend was the one that Won the auction... Haha
They didnt talk to eachother so i kept hearin it from both sides, yo someone from our town is biddin mad money...Yo im bought to cop That Rare Banner.. Idiots...

Yo, LILB someone else got an empty Vile also.. Seems there are some problems with the seeddepot...

*i signed into GGG just fine...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

i just ordered some wings the other night from pappa johns.. they didn't fuck up my order, but that shit took about an hour to get here..

i swear it was cuz i used my cc to pay for the order and put in the tip amount before i got my food, big mistake, won't be doing that again if i have to give them a tip in change, so be it..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Wyteberry are those RD packs you're waiting on from seeddepot?


No, this is supposed to be direct. I got my seed depot order of ght5 and facewreck haze.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

Kab hit skunk up he can help u out I recived a email saying I was manually activated.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Kab hit skunk up he can help u out I recived a email saying I was manually activated.


same here there activation is messed up and they need to do it manually


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been over there for a grip. Just outta the blue I can't post anymore.

But I did hit him up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

H


karmas a bitch said:


> I've been over there for a grip. Just outta the blue I can't post anymore.
> 
> But I did hit him up


Wait u talking about the ggg forum? U can't post on it? I'll hit admin right now!

Pm sent


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> My seed depot order came and I did not get my free pack  messaged them and e-mailed them. e-mailed again..................Can't figure out how in this day and age that you can't just pick the two packs you want and they charge you for one. Why do you have to e-mail them too? I even put in the message what I wanted, doesn't anybody read those? Now I get to wait for a reply and go through a bunch of bs to get my free pack. Fucking awesome


 hey lilsbad, i just ran across a thread about seed depot.. i talked about your experience over there, but thought that you might like to chime in as well.. 
give me a second to find a link for you... brb...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 18, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/513958-seed-depot.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wait u talking about the ggg forum? U can't post on it? I'll hit admin right now!


Thanks wyte. I'm not over there much. But I just logged in and couldn't post? I'm liking the vibe over there tho

Not sure if someone fixed it or not but im all good now. Thanks if u fixed it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

GardenOfDream seeds (AlienDawg BX) are pretty damn awesome...
Planted straight into these infested spongepots 3/14 and one up 3/16 deshelled 3/17.. all 4 deshelled now...

Not a single Plushberry up yet.. But i know theyve atleast shot Tails so i aint worried...(Sown 3/13)

That Lone WOS- Madness came up overnight as well...
Those DietPepsi 2-liters have a few things re-veggin...LoL
(bodhi-lil blessings on the right (6))

Might as well put up some semi-nug shots...L-R - Seeded ALien Fire, Seeded Bandanna...
(9wks into flower, and no topdress/tea/added nutes sep whats in the soil... Just add water "super soil" gotta love it)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

It's pretty sweet over there a nice community and everybody is on thier A game.. Ggg are some really good people and they just to bring us the dank


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice jkahn. 
Hate to be the one to break it to u. But organics doesn't yield. 





lol. Hortilab super sour skunk organic just add water flipped 20 days from seed


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 18, 2012)

lol nice I see you holding up the strings like a weed puppet. 

Can't wait for the next GGG drop, hopefully there will be some Burgundy in there as Rasberry Bubba sounds nice and then I'm going to decide between Leia's OG or Sun Maiden.

Skunkie just threw a nice review on the Leia's OG in the smoke report sections. Thanks for that looking dank as always.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice jkahn.
> Hate to be the one to break it to u. But organics doesn't yield.
> lol. Hortilab super sour skunk organic just add water flipped 20 days from seed


Damn, shes nice...
Ive been takin a closer look at Hortilab cause of ur pics....LoL
They got some X's that im really thinkin about...

Everytime i look at my seeded plants i cant help but wonder what could of been if left sensi...LoL
Ill know soon enuff, im gona re-veg 'em so i have the original mother's of the x's...


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 18, 2012)

is this the Just add Water mix you guys are talking about?

http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728


----------



## headbender (Mar 18, 2012)

i finally received the replacement for my missing sannies order he sent them with those spongepots for free probabaly to make sure the seeds arrived and to get rid of the infested ones lol what were yours infested with kahn?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 18, 2012)

Any of you notice that auction closes in 20 days! Is that a bug?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that is the time so everyone can bid


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Racer, I popped on that thread. I'm sure they will get this taken care of it just seems everything is a hassle lately. There has to be a better way to run that special than having to contact customer service after you place your order. Whatever, stressed out this weekend. Harvest starts in t-minus 48 hrs...............Goodnight


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It's pretty sweet over there a nice community and everybody is on thier A game.. Ggg are some really good people and they just to bring us the dank


And they might want to make a bit of money too with a 20 day auction on rare seeds.

*Like* all the taco bell stuff...lol

Jkahn- was really interested in those aliendawg BX, but could never pull the trigger. I already had the sfv alien, so couldn't justify spending the money at the time.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> And they might want to make a bit of money too with a 20 day auction on rare seeds.
> 
> *Like* all the taco bell stuff...lol
> 
> Jkahn- was really interested in those aliendawg BX, but could never pull the trigger. I already had the sfv alien, so couldn't justify spending the money at the time.


 it was the only pack of GOD's ive seen available, and i wanted AlienDawg...LoL
Very curious to see what i get...

I watered everything already in the spongepots with 3% h202, and the new spongepots i gave a good soak before using.. and no bacto either on the new ones...They all good
Fuckin hundreds of tiny Gnat Maggots..... Were like Mexican Jumpin beans when i hit 'em with the H202...




apollopimp said:


> is this the Just add Water mix you guys are talking about?
> 
> http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728


Yah thats the original one...
Theres a lot of info in Sub's organic section...
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/
Heres the revised version...
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/338384-2010-revised-super-soil-recipe.html

Heres the Super Soil Movie (how-to), By Sub...
[video=youtube_share;s-jOcEMnTbc]http://youtu.be/s-jOcEMnTbc[/video]

I use mainly a Super Soil Type recipe similiar to Sub's.....
*KaB uses a diff. Coco mix...


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks jkahn

hope they get the "LIKE" button fixed soon this topic is growing fast and a lot of likes are building up gonna take a day just to go back through and do them all


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> Thanks jkahn. hope they get the "LIKE" button fixed soon this topic is growing fast and a lot of likes are building up gonna take a day just to go back through and do them all


me too man, i find myself posting in response to goofy/fun things that i normally would just "like"

some updates from a minute ago

13pks of Moonwalk left at the tude
1pk of Dank Sinatra left at the tude
15pks of CC non fem Tahoe left at the tude
22pks Mosca C99 left at the tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> me too man, i find myself posting in response to goofy/fun things that i normally would just "like"
> 
> some updates from a minute ago
> 
> ...


Yah, normally i would've just *LIKE*'ed your post...

I can't believe there's still that many Moonwalks...
I also just noticed this in the description of my star child the other day...
"Star child is for the grower that wants a big yeilding, amazingly aromatic, and euphoric dreamy indica dominant hybrid."


> "a little info:
> they are pretty vigorous... and easy to grow... very frosty...
> 9 weeks harvest window..
> the squat io dom phenos need light or they get stressed and shut down.
> ...


Glad i grabbed it, it was up on the 'tude forever...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah, normally i would've just *LIKE*'ed your post...
> 
> I can't believe there's still that many Moonwalks...


they had to have restocked them, or found more at some point, id imagine.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> they had to have restocked them, or found more at some point, id imagine.


Nah they never did..LoL
Thay had 50 Moonwalks initially, and 19 were left like 2 days later when i grabbed mine and 6 Dank Sinatra..
I watched em go down super slow...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nah they never did..LoL
> Thay had 50 Moonwalks initially, and 19 were left like 2 days later when i grabbed mine and 6 Dank Sinatra..
> I watched em go down super slow...


o i c. ive really been trying not to order as much, but i dunno how much longer i can not grab a pack on those MW. if they are still there when my A11g's show up, i dont think ill have a choice


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> o i c. ive really been trying not to order as much, but i dunno how much longer i can not grab a pack on those MW. if they are still there when my A11g's show up, i dont think ill have a choice


Yah i skipped the drop on purpose to cut back...LoL
then i watched as they were still there two days later, and just said screw it....LoL
Watch theyll be 1 pack left and ittl be yours...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i skipped the drop on purpose to cut back...LoL
> then i watched as they were still there two days later, and just said screw it....LoL
> Watch theyll be 1 pack left and ittl be yours...


if i had a dollar for every time i said "i just need one more thing, and THEN i'm DONE"

the possibilities would be endless. 

my current "just 1 more thing" is Leia OG. thats why im trying to resist the MW, but we'll see.

what are your feelings on the MW buddy? i dunno even know when id get around to the the MW because A11 and plushberry are next in line.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 18, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> is this the Just add Water mix you guys are talking about?
> 
> http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/5728


I've been using it for about two years now. On my last round I got sick for about a month and a half and couldn't really take care of my plants. I only went in 1 to twice a week to water didn't even really look at them or ph my water ever. It was difficult but three of four plants grew nice tasting solid nuggets and the fourth I chalk up to a bad pheno. The roots soil that's recommened has always come with thrips or those white flies which is a problem. I'm possibly going to try another soil and ammend it to be like the roots.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think that is the time so everyone can bid


Im wanting to try to winthis one but 20 day auction is a long time lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 19, 2012)

Subcools mix is great! I know a few people that swear by it.. Personally I'm switching out roots for happy frog...(personal choice) but... What more can you ask?? Water and forget it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> if i had a dollar for every time i said "i just need one more thing, and THEN i'm DONE"
> 
> the possibilities would be endless.
> 
> ...


Im runnin the a11 and plush this round also....
Waitin on the MW... But popped the Lil Blessin 2's.. 
Considerin all I know about MW, is its Chem 3 x a11.. 
Im just glad to be addin some chem 3 to the stable which nobody's really workin with...
(sep HOF<--en-route and CC<-- no thx swerve)
Once i actually grow the A11 first hand this run, im sure i'll be able to better imagine the MW......



SketchyGrower said:


> Subcools mix is great! I know a few people that swear by it.. Personally I'm switching out roots for happy frog...(personal choice) but... What more can you ask?? Water and forget it


To quote the great Ron Popeil,
"Just set it, and Forget It!!"


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 19, 2012)

Plush are almost done with week 3 veg  next week maybe two and begin the "magenta" pheno hunt (me)= whore for purple 
seems like everyone has got one of subs genetics in the run somewhere...(first time running his gear)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 19, 2012)

Plush1,2,3,4,5 & my male "marlon brando"


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I've been using it for about two years now. On my last round I got sick for about a month and a half and couldn't really take care of my plants. I only went in 1 to twice a week to water didn't even really look at them or ph my water ever. It was difficult but three of four plants grew nice tasting solid nuggets and the fourth I chalk up to a bad pheno. The roots soil that's recommened has always come with thrips or those white flies which is a problem. I'm possibly going to try another soil and ammend it to be like the roots.


yeah roots is just a recommendation!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 19, 2012)

Holy shit I go to the fair for the day and come back to all this action! lol

Nice plushberrys dude! That godfather looks bad ass lol


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 19, 2012)

Guess what came in the mail? That's right, my order from the 'tude Bodhi-drop! Moonwalk, A11g, A13xA11g, gimme a hell yea.

Still waiting for my march promo order though...

Think I've got one or two more orders - need to pick up some GGG at least - and then I'm gonna take a break for a while, I've already got enough beans to last me a lifetime. A lot of crap like Nirvana or even GHS though, BK/McDonalds-beans - gets the job done but tastes like crap compared to a nice tasty homemade burger from fresh, good quality ingredients!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Moonwalk was a must have for me. I'm following mtmans grow in cannetics of it. Looks great. But having grown and smoked the a11g I had to have these. I told my girl what was in it. She said chem mixed with a11g buy those. I can't see anything but greatness coming from those two.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Mar 19, 2012)

Wishin i could pass this dank ass bubba around in here that im blowin to da head!!!!!
O well i got some golden goat yall cAn have... Smells like lemon kerosine but not my style son lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 19, 2012)

Seed depot is working on my missing pack, their e-mails were going to my spam. Still a hassle though................


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

I finally got my account back on nettics... I was cleaning my emails and found my password lmao!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice sketch...
Seems like Plush is a must have....

LoL...(<--for the ppl on an e-mail hunt)


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 19, 2012)

Theseeddepot just sent me an email to say my order has been dispatched. I enjoy waiting for seeds in the mail, it gives me something to look forward to. But I feel more anxious this time than excited because I'm not too certain that I'll be getting my freepack.

Now my Bodhi Seeds Clusterfunk... I'm actually excited for that one.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

Everyone should know that the SSH F2 short pheno's Freebies are actually F3's...



> The SSH F2's are actually F3's from @niteshft (if that's his screen name here?)
> They were his continuation from my F2's (went through 2 years of parent swapping to make the F2's, and observing their offspring in F3's)
> 
> While I haven't tried his F3's, I have myself made and grown F3's from them same F2 stock he uses. (I can still help though if anyone has questions, I've been playing in this line for a few years now) --- Eugenics





> @EugenicsGenetics yea, I had 2 different phenos of the SSH and made seed from each. There is no gaurantee that the seed will produce the same charactistics of the mother i.e., the short mom producing seed that will turn into a short plant, I never went that far and mentioned that in the grow journal. They were ment to be distributed to members of another forum that had expressed interest in them. They found thier way here because they were sent along with seed strains that I had expressed could be used as freebies here and there was a mixup. Sorry for the confusion. --- Niteshift


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone in here planning on making a run at the grape stomper auction?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone in here planning on making a run at the grape stomper auction?


Dude 20 days...LoL
Hell is already on it...
And its at $166-

There site must still have bugs... It says theres two packs both at $166- both with Hell winning....
We should split a pack, and F2 them for the Seed Addicts....
/\... So that would be, 7 ppl at 100$$ each....LoL


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

I want them but im sure it will get over $300+ and im not willing to spend that on a few seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

Tat was my plan with the gsbx but it seems like its over my limit..

Im running 2 sets of the bx2 but no seed making with those until they are releAsed.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tat was my plan with the gsbx but it seems like its over my limit..
> 
> Im running 2 sets of the bx2 but no seed making with those until they are releAsed.


Leave the back door unlocked, and just say you were robbed...
Plan ==== FullProof


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Leave the back door unlocked, and just say you were robbed...
> Plan ==== FullProof


Lmao^^^^.
Ill talk to ggg boys and see if they want to throw them in as freebies or something.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

I only am bidding on one and my my top bid is 110 gdp


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I only am bidding on one and my my top bid is 110$


your already at like 166$ USD


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yah 165$ but for only one of the auctions not both


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

thought there was only one at first had to click on the Gage Green Genetics to see both


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Says these are the last couple packs so i guess there another, but i wont bid any higher than this lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm gonna keep and eye on them. Might throw down and make a run at them


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

ya its already at more than i want to pay so im SOL lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think il get bumped here soon lol


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

would love to make some Plush x GS BX

it shows 2 auctions but says 1 auctions


*1* AUCTIONS | *49* REGISTERED USERS | *3* USERS ONLINE | Mar 19, 2012 09:34:15


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Says these are the last couple packs so i guess there another, but i wont bid any higher than this lol


Yah the second pack must not really exist.... The code must've been written twice...(or however that works)

110gbp == $174- Imaginary USD...

You've already got me beat...LoL



apollopimp said:


> would love to make some Plush x GS BX


You never know...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

That would be uber


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

wonder what would turn out better male plush x GS BX B!tch or Plush B!tch x GS BX male


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm thinking I'm gonna pop a few packs of something in the next few days. Always such a difficult decision on what to do. I've got two packages that should arrive in the next fems days. I'll post my seed collection then. I kinda want to run some gage gear. But fuck who knows what'll get popped. My girl wants an indica


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think if you had both then do both  

Plush pink pheno crossed with grape stomper bx =uber lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wait a minute...
Arent they releasing Bright Moments within a month....
And Bright Moments is:
*Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x OG)
*Im sold..LoL

And im my way out for work this morning..
The Plushes were pokin there heads up!!


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You never know...





hellraizer30 said:


> I think if you had both then do both
> 
> Plush pink pheno crossed with grape stomper bx =uber lol





jkahndb0 said:


> Wait a minute...
> Arent they releasing Bright Moments within a month....
> And Bright Moments is:
> *Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x OG)
> *Im sold..LoL


Really need that like button
*"LIKE"*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes bright moments should be real real soon!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Where all are the bright moments dropping?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hoping on the new spot karma


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Do they take cc?

Oh I just looked. Nevermind. Hmmmm not as crazy about those options esp on something that's gonna sell out super fast


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Do they take cc?


money order or cash


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Do they take cc?





> We currently only accept Money Order or Cash. When sending your payment, please send it overnight and with tracking in order to ensure delivery of payment. We will not send any orders out until the payment has been received and the tracking information will reflect that. Please package money order or cash discreetly to ensure delivery!


*(&%*()^)&)&)+*+>>><><><


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dont think so but they do take money gram 

Guess i was rong


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

LoL....
Three posts at the same time.... Its a new record...
I beat you all with a quote though...HAhaha

Unlike the 'Tude..
Im sure they hold onto stock while waiting for money... If they dont ill cop from 'Tude....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Money gram is totally fine with me. They take this for sure? Cuz I didnt see that anywhere


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Money gram is totally fine with me. They take this for sure? Cuz I didnt see that anywhere


Thats a direct quote KaB...
I thought i said Moneygram.. Im doin too many things at once right now....LoL

\/.....*LIKE*


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL....
> Three posts at the same time.... Its a new record...
> I beat you all with a quote though...HAhaha
> 
> ...


i went and looked to verify before i posted


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

I was rong about money gram


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I was rong about money gram


seems like a lot of these options are not used for fear of giving out to much info.. 

I used PP to pay for my BR seeds


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Hellraizer did u flower your firestarter yet. How was it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Im at ease with with money gram and western union, but money orders are ok just take a bit longer


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hellraizer did u flower your firestarter yet. How was it?


Took a bunch of cuts off they casey jones pheno and a few off the wifi pheno!
And there almost ready for the flip! And holding on to the moms to see the 
Outcome of the clones. The wifi seem a bit of a grower! Kinda stretchy and
Not really my flav. But the casey jones is bad ass! 

My blazing blue is strtchy to  but im sure once i flipp them things will change.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Man that pheno station2 got is crazy. Makes me want grab a pack or two

It seems like after he throw those up peeps quit entering in the bud pic of the month!

I ain't scared.

I got a keeper pheno too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

I havnt seen those pics lol il go look


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow im picking up another pack of those fire starters! Gunna hunt down that pheno station got


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2012)

sour d x snowdawg bx

very stocky plant.
just added some more beans to the stash
{test}
White Fire x Sour Diesel X
Afghani Kush x Joseph OG


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Cant like so 

I like lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice.. Joseph is a slut lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow im picking up another pack of those fire starters! Gunna hunt down that pheno station got


Yah i got two packs of Firestarter, and i think i have one goin now...
Better idea... Im gunna trash the three Unknowns, and just plant three Firestarters.... Its done, doin it tonight....
Maybe in 2 months, i wanna pop a whole pack+ to find a super killa Frosty Pheno....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 19, 2012)

Dude got that firestarter pheno off 1 seed? Wow, that bitch is frosty. Wish I would of got those instead of the DBOG's......


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm not buying that all that frost is purely due to phenotype. I'm guessing CMH or a UV light.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Probably shoulda kept my mouth shut. Lol. Bet they sell out now. I've been looking at em for a few days


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Probably shoulda kept my mouth shut. Lol. Bet they sell out now. I've been looking at em for a few days


I was thinking that when I saw the pic....lolz. I always go through that thread at some point, usually towards the end of the month though. If I bought everything I saw a good picture of I would be broke


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dQrcVu3LqcI]http://youtu.be/dQrcVu3LqcI[/video]
re-redacted...lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Jkahn u were saying you've been eyeing hortilab. I'm gonna grab some more of their gear at some point. I've already got another pack of super sour skunk. I'd like to try the Starbud. They should be releasing sour pink grapefruit and sour power at some point. I don't think they have yet. Cause I've been watching for them. I should shoot them an email to ask. Yep think I might


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 19, 2012)

2 GS X OG sprouted and 22/25 of my headbands are rooted and transplanted. Start harvesting tomorrow and do it all over again. Germinating 2 of the GTH #8 for testing....lol. That RD thread is almost as bad as the Buddha Tahoe thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

@ karmas There gear is pricey for not knowing much about it


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 19, 2012)

The SeedDepot promo made it worth the risk. I can chance $90 on 20 seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> 2 GS X OG sprouted and 22/25 of my headbands are rooted and transplanted. Start harvesting tomorrow and do it all over again. Germinating 2 of the GTH #8 for testing....lol. That RD thread is almost as bad as the Buddha Tahoe thread


And it doesn't help that mrs.rd and mr Ed are liars like swerve either.

Its going on a month that I'm waiting for something that take 3-5 days

Correction month and 1/2


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ karmas There gear is pricey for not knowing much about it


I just finished a run with super sour skunk. It was pretty damn good tbh. Yielded huge. Good smoke. Pretty much exactly what I expected. Stretched more than I like. But it was enough to get me to try some more of their gear. Did u see the pics of it that I posted? Got huge for flower 20 days from seed.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> And it doesn't help that mrs.rd and mr Ed are liars like swerve either.
> 
> Its going on a month that I'm waiting for something that take 3-5 days


Can't speak on them cause I haven't checked out that thread. But when bodhi says he's sending me something it arrives pretty damn fast!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Can't speak on them cause I haven't checked out that thread. But when bodhi says he's sending me something it arrives pretty damn fast!


When mailing from cAli in the states Mail takes 3-5 days.. It's been 7 weeks now and nothing and now I don't even get replies in pm


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

Bank of Gage are 1000% legit and do have 2 packs of GS-Bx you have my word on that. They're based in the UK, who do you think helped set this up?? I know the guys in the UK op' VERY well as well as Key & M4k and got them all together for this venture. The GGG operation is expanding and all proceeds from the BoG auctions will be funding the GGG lab and upgrading to meet the demand even further.

Bright Moments is out next and I'm working the next CZ order out with M4k & MrC atm, and should have Bright Moments and the new "Bastards Series" there next week (give or take - logisitics lol)


----------



## JCashman (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Bank of Gage are 1000% legit and do have 2 packs of GS-Bx you have my word on that. They're based in the UK, who do you think helped set this up?? I know the guys in the UK op' VERY well as well as Key & M4k and got them all together for this venture. The GGG operation is expanding and all proceeds from the BoG auctions will be funding the GGG lab and upgrading to meet the demand.
> 
> Bright Moments is out next and I'm working the next CZ order out with M4k & MrC atm, and should have Bright Moments and the new "Bastards Series" there next week (give or take - logisitics lol)


thanks for the update munkie
LIKE!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Bank of Gage are 1000% legit and do have 2 packs of GS-Bx you have my word on that. They're based in the UK, who do you think helped set this up?? I know the guys in the UK op' VERY well as well as Key & M4k and got them all together for this venture. The GGG operation is expanding and all proceeds from the BoG auctions will be funding the GGG lab and upgrading to meet the demand even further.
> 
> Bright Moments is out next and I'm working the next CZ order out with M4k & MrC atm, and should have Bright Moments and the new "Bastards Series" there next week (give or take - logisitics lol)


A pack of each is what I want


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

No worries guys,


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah thanks skunkie. Much respect.

Thats shitty wyte.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah thanks skunkie. Much respect.
> 
> Thats shitty wyte.


Yeah I know goes to show every breeder cannot be trusted!
Its ookay tho.. I just feel stood up lol

I was sent a pm on 2-2-2012 saying I would be sent something and we are now 3-19 and still nothing shaking my head


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 19, 2012)

That sour d x snowdawg makes me kinda jealous. im about to move my snowdawg bx's (from seed) to HID this week. just spent a shit ton on dirt and perlite. 
snowdawg... spacedawg... love the dawg.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Bank of Gage are 1000% legit and do have 2 packs of GS-Bx you have my word on that. They're based in the UK, who do you think helped set this up?? I know the guys in the UK op' VERY well as well as Key & M4k and got them all together for this venture. The GGG operation is expanding and all proceeds from the BoG auctions will be funding the GGG lab and upgrading to meet the demand even further.
> 
> Bright Moments is out next and I'm working the next CZ order out with M4k & MrC atm, and should have Bright Moments and the new "Bastards Series" there next week (give or take - logisitics lol)


Noone said it wasnt legit....

But skunk it still has bugs...
If it is 2 auctions like you say, the 2nd auction is mirror'ing the first...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

Not saying there isn't still bugs & issues over on the site guy's and I wasn't accusing anyone just clearing up any loose ends or ?'s you may have about them is all . The store side still isn't open for that very reason. Leia OG just got listed and there's more than just 2 packs with this one too. 
The bugs are being fixed and will be sorted fully asap, please bare with it for now as it's only just being set up and the bugs need ironing out is all


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey skunkie any other options for payment than cash or money order? Any other options on the horizon if not?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

And are they gonna change the Dates on the auction from 20days to maybe 5 days or 3 days...
Cause you know the deal skunk, that GSBX is gonna get HUUUGEEE$$$$$$...LoL


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2012)

It says that GS BX is a good yielder too.

I might have to get in on this auction, unless they are available elsewhere?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> It says that GS BX is a good yielder too.
> 
> I might have to get in on this auction, unless they are available elsewhere?


Dude its already 105gbp.. you seriously gonna get in on that.... 19 days left too...
Just wait a week... Grab the 'Bright Moments'.. Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x OG)
Which is a GS-BX, just not the original version.... V 2.0...LoL
By all means if you got 300gbp to spend, go for it...


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude its already 105gbp.. you seriously gonna get in on that.... 19 days left too...
> Just wait a week... Grab the 'Bright Moments'.. Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x OG)
> Which is a GS-BX, just not the original version.... V 2.0...LoL


true....might even be better.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

I hear you on the listing days and will have a word as a month is crazy long on a seed auction. And next thing on the agenda after fixing the site bugs will be to set up the CC payment option. Red tape and checks to register to take card details like that are holding that up atm but they're working towards it. Lotta legal paperwork and such so will take some time to get it off the ground.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude its already 105gbp.. you seriously gonna get in on that.... 19 days left too...
> Just wait a week... Grab the 'Bright Moments'.. Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x OG)
> Which is a GS-BX, just not the original version.... V 2.0...LoL
> By all means if you got 300gbp to spend, go for it...


Seriously considering it.
And how many of them are going to be available?
I have. I'll make the money back from the first two ounces.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Dude its already 105gbp.. you seriously gonna get in on that.... 19 days left too...
> Just wait a week... Grab the 'Bright Moments'.. Grape Stomper x (Grape Stomper x OG)
> Which is a GS-BX, just not the original version.... V 2.0...LoL
> By all means if you got 300gbp to spend, go for it...


 man o man, you don't know how happy i am that i picked up two packs of these when they dropped awhile ago as i had a feeling they were going to be a hot commodity, and my gut has yet to let me down...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I hear you on the listing days and will have a word as a month is crazy long on a seed auction. And next thing on the agenda after fixing the site bugs will be to set up the CC payment option. Red tape and checks to register to take card details like that are holding that up atm but they're working towards it. Lotta legal paperwork and such so will take some time to get it off the ground.


I bet, i dont know how the UK system works... but im sure its similar, and with a business like this its the hoops are probably are prob even harder to jump through....
I mean, even WesternUnion would speed things up, but cost alot extra.. As a temporary solution it works...
I am def. glad to see they're gettin their own shit... Once the store's up n runnin it should b sweet...



racerboy71 said:


> man o man, you don't know how happy i am that i picked up two packs of these when they dropped awhile ago as i had a feeling they were going to be a hot commodity, and my gut has yet to let me down...


Ill trade you two kidney's for one pack..
No, wait... One kidney and half a liver... Cant be stupid now...
Suckerr...--->you


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I bet, i dont know how the UK system works... but i bet its similar, and with a business like this its the hoops are probably are prob even harder to jump through....
> I mean, even WesternUnion would speed things up, but cost alot extra.. As a temporary solution it works...
> I am def. glad to see they're gettin their own shit... Once the store's up n runnin it should b sweet...
> 
> ...


 i think i'll take you up on the liver as i am an ex addict and am pretty sure i didn't do my liver much good in my heavy using days..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey skunkie, what'd you like better..
GSxOG
or GSx(GSxOG)
/\... Stupid Q...
Is Bright Moments anything like the original GS-BX....<-- Better Q...



racerboy71 said:


> i think i'll take you up on the liver as i am an ex addict and am pretty sure i didn't do my liver much good in my heavy using days..


You'd be surprised everytime i get tests done my doctors are always like, your perfectly healthy..
Except for your heart of course... 
wait, wut???


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

You've more chance of GS dom phenos outta the Bright moments, I had 2 winners GS dom & 1 beuity GS-OG dom outta 5 females flowered. One was a runt the other a stretchy non yeilder lol, but 3 keepers outta 10 test seeds is pretty good goin. 
The Stomper OG is more lemon citrus flavoured, it's a hard call to pick a fav from these 2 but Bright Moments just pips it for me. Sour grape diesel phenos are a must


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> You've more chance of GS dom phenos outta the Bright moments, I had 2 winners GS dom & 1 beuity GS-OG dom outta 5 females flowered. One was a runt the other a stretchy non yeilder lol, but 3 keepers outta 10 test seeds is pretty good goin.
> The Stomper OG is more lemon citrus flavoured, it's a hard call to pick a fav from these 2 but Bright Moments just pips it for me. Sour grape diesel phenos are a must


Well i think we all new i was buyin them anyway...
But im buyin them even more now..LoL

I think ill keep my GSOG in the vault and wait for these... THX...
nd Sour Grape Diesel sounds Danktarific as well...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> You've more chance of GS dom phenos outta the Bright moments, I had 2 winners GS dom & 1 beuity GS-OG dom outta 5 females flowered. One was a runt the other a stretchy non yeilder lol, but 3 keepers outta 10 test seeds is pretty good goin.
> The Stomper OG is more lemon citrus flavoured, it's a hard call to pick a fav from these 2 but Bright Moments just pips it for me. Sour grape diesel phenos are a must


It won't let me register. I tried four times and it just keeps sending me back to the registration page.

Is it because I'm not filling in the State/Province section? I'm in the UK. We don't have states or provinces.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

Most likely, fill in your county there instead. 

I'm also UK my brother


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Well i think we all new i was buyin them anyway...
> But im buyin them even more now..LoL
> 
> I think ill keep my GSOG in the vault and wait for these... THX...
> nd Sour Grape Diesel sounds Danktarific as well...


No worries mate, this is the one to look for...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thats the black grape , rite...
when i pop the pack, ill just hit you grow thread..
And focus straight for that Nug dere...


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 19, 2012)

https://gagegreen.org/genetics.html

Nice web page with lots of strain info

Will bright moments be auctioned?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah Jkhan mate, she has a sharper Diesel edge that take over the senses more than the rest. Turns purp' easy with cooler temps too, as do most Stomper X's.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> https://gagegreen.org/genetics.html
> 
> Nice web page with lots of strain info
> 
> Will bright moments be auctioned?



No mate they will be BIN's at fixed price as usual


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Yeah Jkhan mate, she has a sharper Diesel edge that take over the senses more than the rest. Turns purp' easy with cooler temps too, as do most Stomper X's.


 which strain are you talking about here skunk?? i just registered over there and activated my account and didn't have any issues starting a heyo thread..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> which strain are you talking about here skunk?? i just registered over there and activated my account and didn't have any issues starting a heyo thread..


Bright Moments, is the one mate. I was just over on the GGG board and hit you with a reply already lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

Bright moments is a must to get for gs fanatics


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn u were saying you've been eyeing hortilab. I'm gonna grab some more of their gear at some point. I've already got another pack of super sour skunk. I'd like to try the Starbud. They should be releasing sour pink grapefruit and sour power at some point. I don't think they have yet. Cause I've been watching for them. I should shoot them an email to ask. Yep think I might


Every cross they have that uses the ecsd v3 daddy looks to yield huge. I can't say if this is from the mothers at all, but sweet pink grapefruit is already a big yielder. If the sour pink grapefruit turns out sweet, sour, and huge I'm all over it. Still sitting on my 2 $90 5 packs of starbud and wondering if it was worth the money. It's probably great smoke, but there are so many other things I'd rather try. Mostly bodhi gear and goji og atm. Pretty sure bubba x paki sat is in line after that. I only have 8 spots in the lineup, so the next open spot will be a bit down the road after some keepers are sorted and others retired.

*like* the sound of sour d x snowdawg

Is the grape stomper a ggg creation or a clone they use? The website mentioned that it was both.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Every cross they have that uses the ecsd v3 daddy looks to yield huge. I can't say if this is from the mothers at all, but sweet pink grapefruit is already a big yielder. If the sour pink grapefruit turns out sweet, sour, and huge I'm all over it. Still sitting on my 2 $90 5 packs of starbud and wondering if it was worth the money. It's probably great smoke, but there are so many other things I'd rather try. Mostly bodhi gear and goji og atm. Pretty sure bubba x paki sat is in line after that. I only have 8 spots in the lineup, so the next open spot will be a bit down the road after some keepers are sorted and others retired.
> 
> *like* the sound of sour d x snowdawg
> 
> Is the grape stomper a ggg creation or a clone they use? The website mentioned that it was both.


Where did you get starbud?

GGG created Grape Stomper...


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Where did you get starbud?
> 
> GGG created Grape Stomper...


Thanks for the info. I got my starbud from seedboutique and the tude back in August or September. They were up on the tude for weeks. Yeah, now I remember I got them labor day weekend.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't think they created it. Maybe. But I thought it was an elite cut. I'm gonna be swimmin in chem. Growin flo x stardawg, stardawg, and soon pink chem x stardawg. Never grown chem before. I'm excited.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

The clone only used to make grape stomper was purple elephant.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

starbud is hortilab???? I think!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't think they created it. Maybe. But I thought it was an elite cut. I'm gonna be swimmin in chem. Growin flo x stardawg, stardawg, and soon pink chem x stardawg. Never grown chem before. I'm excited.





> Grape Stomper was originally created by Gage Green Genetics


-- From GageGreen

Yah starbud is hortilab...
Its not even listed as out of stock..LoL


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 19, 2012)

here is some plushberryporn. I know everyone here loves PB.

the color is induced by cold. I have had her in the dark around 45--60F for 4 days now. 




this is what is normally looks like. (cured pics from last harvest, sry for repost?)




the brightmoments release is gnnna be sick. been reading skunkmunkies reports all over. I get two of every GGG pack i bought, donnno what to do will all this dank. can you smoke the seeds? 
j/k, they go in vault for zombiepocalypse like you guys say. speaking of which, the walking dead is crazy good! heatshot city.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 19, 2012)

Jkahn they are listed as out of stock. I just looked. 

Nice PB shots. Fuck zombies.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

Purple elephant was the elite cut crossed to ggg snowman made grape stomper


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn they are listed as out of stock. I just looked.
> 
> Nice PB shots. Fuck zombies.


LoL... The link i followed took me right to the REGS...
But to be honest i thought everything they made was fems..
Now i want them seeds even more....


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 19, 2012)

thelastwood- sick lineup. Don't think you can go wrong losing your chemdawg virginity to those gals.

Thanks for all the info on grape stomper. Starbud is fem. It's hortilab's only fem offering. Fuck Zombies!

Danksalot-nice plush shots. Looking real dank.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck zombies, like I said before bury all of my seeds 5 1/2 feet above me when I'm gone


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 19, 2012)

Some Top Dawg gear dropped at the CC auctions. I might try and bid on the White Dawg, but with the GGG drop coming, hopefully some more Bodhi, the Alien drop, and possibly some more RD it is getting tight. Gonna keep an eye on it and see how high it goes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm done getting rd seeds since I was lied to.

Strictly ggg for me.. Some cannazon gear but that's that.. I'm done with Rd unless that package magically appears


----------



## Airwave (Mar 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm done getting rd seeds since I was lied to.
> 
> Strictly ggg for me.. Some cannazon gear but that's that.. I'm done with Rd unless that package magically appears


After all this time? They'd have to send me a SHIT LOAD of freebies to make up for it for me to give them any more of my money.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep just comfirms my gut feeling to not order from them! Sorry wyte you had to get the shity end of the stick


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm done getting rd seeds since I was lied to.
> 
> Strictly ggg for me.. Some cannazon gear but that's that.. I'm done with Rd unless that package magically appears



Who is not shipping for you wyte? Wanna make sure I don't use em


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 19, 2012)

where can you get those firestarter seeds at?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey hornedfrog glad to see you around this part of the forum


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey hornedfrog glad to see you around this part of the forum


Ah, I venture out and about a little. Some of the forum I try to stay away from because it just seems to be a lot of flaming and trolling. It just pisses me off haha. Not to mention I've been spending basically every free minute the past couple weeks getting my new setup going.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Mar 20, 2012)

This new Family Guy is fucking killing me i cant stop laughing!!!


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 20, 2012)

hempstead said:


> I saw in another thread that I am not the only one. Waiting every month to see what will be in the promo at Attitude. Every month I look forward to it too and the more strains I get the better. It is almost addicting.
> Maybe we can all compare notes and share pics of our collections. The other day I was actually thinking of getting a better case to store them in or maybe some type of book like the stamp and coin collectors have. Who will be the first to come out with the DIY seed storage compartment? If you've seen one already post it here. As of now I store them in an old spaghetti sauce jar with some silica packets inside. I can't get a pic right now of my collection but I will put it up tomorrow. So show me what yah got. Post away with your ideas and inventions and your collections.
> 
> scribed


cant wait for the gdaddypurp from the tude heres a freebie from my last grow dinafem critical + auto


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ah, I venture out and about a little. Some of the forum I try to stay away from because it just seems to be a lot of flaming and trolling. It just pisses me off haha. Not to mention I've been spending basically every free minute the past couple weeks getting my new setup going.


Cant say this spot dont have a bit of drama but for the most part this is a drama free zone! And a bunch of cool folks here
This is where i like to chill


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cant say this spot dont have a bit of drama but for the most part this is a drama free zone! And a bunch of cool folks here
> This is where i like to chill


I need to go back to picking primo phenos. I think every strain has a couple keepers in with the garbage probably.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

What worked for me was to stop buying cookie cutter strains from bad breeders, and started following test logs
And journals. Gage green genetics, tga, dank house, kingdom organics are a good start! And finding keepers isnt
Hard. For fem seeds you cant go rong with sure fire seeds


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, some TGA stuff has looked good to me. I just haven't used reg seeds in a while. I'll probably get some SSH from mr nice again, and then try some other stuff. I'm doing the GDP right now though, or at least waiting for it to grow... I also topped the ever loving hell out of some plants I was waiting on, and now they are gnarly messed up looking. Hope they do ok so I can get to the next batch. Have sour kush, white russian, grape god, and the GDP right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Is that gdp from seed or a cut gifted?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Is that gdp from seed or a cut gifted?


Seeds. I had friends that went to cali a week ago too. The dumb fucks should have gotten me some shit, but they are too brain dead to do something like that. I wanted legit headband 707, and some GDP, or something.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sucks bro guess you will find out if it is the real deal


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sucks bro guess you will find out if it is the real deal


I got it from kens seeds or whatever. Hope I get a decent mother out of them. All 10 popped, and are doing good so far.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got those to  there said to be the real deal! You going to follow up in a journal of those?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got those to  there said to be the real deal! You going to follow up in a journal of those?


Don't know. I'll be sure to post the results at least. I'm still probably 6 months from that happening though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im most interested in phenos and plant growth! Not so much the end result  

If it grow to tall its not for me!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, not to sound like an ass cracker or anything.... But here is a list of stuff I have ran with out finding anything I was interested in :-/



Heavy Duty Fruity - taste fail- clone
Blue Mystic- taste fail-clone
Sharks breath taste fail-clone
White Widow- female seeds-hermi -(free seed)
Purple Maroc- taste fail(free seed)
BubbleGummer- hermi(free seed)
BlueMoonShine - hermi (every seed in the 5 pack hermi fail)
C-99- female seeds- taste fail(free seed)

Excluding the hermi ones it's not like the above mentioned strains junk they just tasted like poop to me (blue,salted sunflower seeds,pine, mossy skunk & MELON)
To date I have not kept anything other then this o.g x purple kush... So, I started to think maybe I suck at selecting...LMFAO!! Then I found this thread  now, there is so many winners with grow logs to choose from lots to keep one looking  

My little attempt at trying contribut Something


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Son of a bitch lol got out bidded! I think im out of that one, got to do some soul searching


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

What's that your ...err were bidding on?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Grape stomper bx was out bidded at 180$ lol

Now im bidding on leia og


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im just glad i grabbed 15 LEIA while they were out...LoL

And damn $180- and still 18 days left... Its gonna get nuts...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

$180 is pretty flipping high... 5packs I take it?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

that's ridiculous.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> $180 is pretty flipping high... 5packs I take it?


No the stomper bx was a ten pack and the leia is a 5 pack


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> that's ridiculous.


Yes it is lol why im not bidding any higher! I was good at 165$ but its going to go over 200$


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

is bx back-cross? Does that mean they take a clone only and breed it to itself or something?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Im not 100% on that one


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> is bx back-cross? Does that mean they take a clone only and breed it to itself or something?


In this case they took a clone only Purple elephant and bred it too Chemdog Sour Diesel..
Then BackCrossed back to the Father - ChemDog Sour Diesel..
Dumbo a.k.a Grape Stomper BX - Grape Stomper x (ChemDog Sour Diesel)

But it doesnt have to be that way...
Any X that is then Crossed back to an original Mother or Father is a BX...

If they bred a clone only to itself that would be an S1, i believe...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> In this case they took a clone only Purple elephant and bred it too Chemdog Sour Diesel..
> Then BackCrossed back to the Father - ChemDog Sour Diesel..
> Dumbo a.k.a Grape Stomper BX - Grape Stomper x (ChemDog Sour Diesel)
> 
> ...


It would make fem seeds probably too right? Not that I want to get real deep into all this right now haha. My brain hurts enough from other thinking lately. Can't handle much more info lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It would make fem seeds probably too right? Not that I want to get real deep into all this right now haha. My brain hurts enough from other thinking lately. Can't handle much more info lol


Yah selfing a Clone === Fem's


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

LOL forgot to post this one up


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 20, 2012)

Sup hornedfrog. If hellraizer is cool with you,you're cool with me.

I just recently acquired legit 707 headband. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I just recently acquired legit 707 headband. Can't wait to see it.


Sketchy "Likes" this!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well, not to sound like an ass cracker or anything.... But here is a list of stuff I have ran with out finding anything I was interested in :-/
> 
> 
> BlueMoonShine - hermi (every seed in the 5 pack hermi fail)


mosca?

..

..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> mosca?
> 
> ..
> 
> ..


dutch passion


----------



## cerberus (Mar 20, 2012)

ahhh. 

word

mosca gets hassles for their price (pretty fucking high) but their gear aint never done me wrong, so i had ta check


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> ahhh.
> 
> word
> 
> mosca gets hassles for their price (pretty fucking high) but their gear aint never done me wrong, so i had ta check


right now I got three packs of gear I bought and two packs of his sweet tooth freebies
C-99BX
Old time Moonshine
BlueFin

Trying to figure out what to pop next is a mental triathlon


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 20, 2012)

Sumatran corpse flower is blooming!
http://bhort.bh.cornell.edu/Atitanum/index.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Apparently because I said I'm a mod on cc and I don't believe every word swerve says I'm bitching?

Stak stop being a rat.!!!!!!

Fyi anything I say here I'll post to him too clown! 

So yeh wtch why u say. Tches nd rats a around us.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> right now I got three packs of gear I bought and two packs of his sweet tooth freebies
> C-99BX
> Old time Moonshine
> BlueFin
> ...


i really liked my c99 bx1 but i went back and forth on the OTM, so for me it would be bewteen those two.. (then again that freebie sweet tooth looks pretty tastey too..)

damn man, good luck.


thats why i don't collect, i buy and pop lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha wyte that's hilarious


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

I know I'm still laughing over here!


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know I'm still laughing over here!


So you're trying to cover your tracks over there now eh?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Your first post was about me nothing to do with the thread your second post was me again nothing to do with the thread.. That's considered spam as u r not on topic but worried about me.

Coverr what? He can see what I posted here and there I don't care!


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Your first post was about me nothing to do with the thread your second post was me again nothing to do with the thread.. That's considered spam as u r not on topic but worried about me.


BULLSHIT!!!!! My first post is the first response to swerve in that very same thread and it has absolutely nothing to do with you. So you're gonna keep being a hypocrite? Telling lies and all while complaining about other people lying. f'n hypocrite.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Lmao... Kiss ass? U r too funny kid!
Im kissing asss because I said when's the next promo.. Wow got me there! Kids!


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao... Kiss ass? U r too funny kid!
> Im kissing asss because I said when's the next promo.. Wow got me there! Kids!


dude quit fucking being a hypocrite already. this lying is getting fucking ridiculous. you should have learned this when you were a fucking teenager but dude "you don't have to lie to kick it".


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 20, 2012)

Space dawg is in at the tude.

I have ignored anything with lemon in the title but that lemon stomper sounds yummy. GGG prices are excellent as well. I hope they reup the LS soon.

My Goji bushes are looking fine, super short internodes, 4 weeks old


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 20, 2012)

Who are these people and why are they fighting in my chatroom?


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

Just started collecting seeds at the beginning of this year (my last list was deleted). I went from trying to find a few strains to select parents to an all out shop for any bargain available splurge. I have used mostly attitude to get my beans and sometimes seurbidz. I am almost done getting everything I want from the tude (glad I won't have to deal with their BS for a while) and will be taking a couple weeks break from collecting before jumping in again with a new company and getting everything I want, that they have to offer. I like many of the suggestions made here for strains, breeders, and seed companies. I have not ventured to them yet but, in due time. So here is the updated and almost complete list. Once I get the other 22 items that are pending, I will add them. 

Ace:
Congo (Reg) 10 Seeds

Alphakronik:
Jackpot Royale (Reg) 10 Seeds
Snozzberry (Reg) 10 Seeds

Barney&#8217;s Farm:
Violator Kush (Fem) 5 Seeds

Black Crow/ BMG:
Polaris F2 (Reg) 10 Seeds

Bodhi:
Dank Sinatra (Reg) 13 Seeds X
Old School Hindu Kush (Reg) 11 Seeds
Little Blessings 2 (Reg) 20 Seeds (-1)

Breeders Choice:
Trainwreck (Reg)  30 Seeds (-1)
SoulFruit (Reg) 10 Seeds
Ultra Kush (Reg) 10 Seeds
Purple Haze ix (Reg) FREE 10 Seeds

Brother Monk:
C99 (Reg) FREE 20 Seeds

Blazaholic:
Deviboy (dannybox bx) x Devilberry 20 Seeds
Jack&#8217;s Cleaner 2 x Devilberry 20 Seeds

Cali Connection:
Original Sour Diesel (Reg) 10 Seeds
Blackwater (Reg) 10 Seeds
Larry Og (Reg) 10 Seeds
Corleone Kush (Fem) 6 Seeds

Dank Dairy:
Pablo Cheese (Reg) 20 Seeds

DNA:
Cannalope Haze (Reg) 13 Seeds
Kushberry (Reg) 13 Seeds

Dynasty:
Cosmic Brain 2011 (Reg) 10 Seeds
Caramel Candy Kush (Reg) 28 Seeds
Ms Universe (Reg) 20 Seeds
Mt. Hood Huckleberry (Reg) 10 Seeds
SSH F3 (Reg) 12 Seeds
Critical Mass F3

Delta 9 Labs:
Mekong Haze (Reg) 10 Seeds
Simpson Kush (Reg) FREE 4 Seeds

Dutch Passion:
Power plant (Reg) 10 Seeds

Flying Dutchmen:
The Pure (Reg) 10 Seeds

Gooeybreeder:
Double deth purple Cambodian phenol x zinn x gooey (Reg) 5 Seeds
Zinn x Lava x Gooey x Zinn x Gooey (Reg) 5 Seeds
YOU WANT THIS (Reg) 30 Seeds

Granddaddy Purple:
Original Grand Daddy Purple (Reg) 10 Seeds

Green House:
Kings Kush (Fem) 5 Seeds (-1) X

Kaliman:
Cheese #1 (Reg) 20 Seeds
*Cheese #1 (Reg) Free 10 Seeds

Karma Genetics:
Jack o nesia (Reg) 12 Seeds
Second Grade White OG (Reg) FREE 5 Seeds

Mandala:
Krystallica (Reg) 10 Seeds
Rishi Kush (Reg) 10 Seeds

Mosca:
C99 (Reg)  10 Seeds (-1)
Sweet tooth (Reg) FREE 5 Seeds X

Mr. Nice:
Neville&#8217;s Haze (Reg) 6 Seeds
Shit (Reg) 15 Seeds
Mango Haze (Reg) 18 Seeds
Early Queen (Reg) 18 Seeds
Black Widow (Reg) 18 Seeds


Next Generation:
BC Golden Skunk (Fem) 5 Seeds

Paradise:
Sensi Star (Reg) 10 Seeds


Reserva Privada:
OG Kush (Fem) 6 Seeds
OG Kush #18 (Fem) 6 Seeds

Sativa fiend:
Highland Thai (Reg) 24 Seeds

Seedsman:
Original Skunk #1 (Reg) 10 Seeds

Sensi:
Skunk #1 (Reg) 10 Seeds

Serious:
Chronic (Reg) 11 Seeds
Kalimist (Reg) 11 Seeds
AK47 (Reg) 11 Seeds
Bubblegum (Reg) 11 Seeds

TGA:
Apollo 13 x Vortex (Reg) 10 Seeds
Jack&#8217;s Cleaner 2 (Reg) 10 Seeds
Vortex (Reg) 10 Seeds
Timewreck (Reg) FREE 5 Seeds X

Trichome Jungle: 
Mantis F2 (Reg) 10 Seeds
Shambhala Kush (Reg) 10 Seeds

World of Seeds:
Afghan Kush Kush (Fem) 3 Seeds

?
Pandora&#8217;s Box F2&#8217;s (Reg) 10 Seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Me lie to kick it? Wow ! U know what this will be my last post to you! Swerve has account here pm him and tell him.

This all started because he said he opened up a store and a big promo is coming up? 
I said what is the ppromo and when?

You out of west bubble fuck come in and quickly shif the topic to me( which is considered spam)

Then I replied to spam which I shouldn't had and then u say I'm ass kissing because u in something that's none of your biz?

Well I can post why and what I said to swerve that made him a liar. Then after that you can pm him that since u like to be a rat!


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me lie to kick it? Wow ! U know what this will be my last post to you! Swerve has account here pm him and tell him.
> 
> This all started because he said he opened up a store and a big promo is coming up?
> I said what is the ppromo and when?
> ...


wow, either you have no common sense or you're just a fucking idiot. there are several posts here where you claim swerve already knows everything bad you say about him. so if he knows about it directly from you then how the fuck can I be a rat!!!! he already knows right? unbelievable. I fucking straight up asked you directly about it, I didn't go to swerve and tell him, nor did I even mention on that site any of the shit you actually said. so how can I be a snitch or a rat if I'm not talking to swerve or even posting what you did?


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

I get seed vials for about .15 ea from one of my distributors.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol^^^^...


----------



## drknockboootz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sooooo just wondering all the people bashing all the breeders, do you guys know any of them personally. Just wondering how you can hate someone if you've never met them FACE TO FACE or hung out with them. If you had a bad experience with the beans, I feel ya on that, it sucks. For example ive had average results with SHantis stuff. And yet he's one of the best breeders in the world, so go figure.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

stak == another Jenks


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

drknockboootz said:


> Sooooo just wondering all the people bashing all the breeders, do you guys know any of them personally. Just wondering how you can hate someone if you've never met them FACE TO FACE or hung out with them. If you had a bad experience with the beans, I feel ya on that, it sucks. For example ive had average results with SHantis stuff. And yet he's one of the best breeders in the world, so go figure.



read the whole topic


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't met them in person but I've been lied to thru pm which says alot about character!

The BREEDERS I'm talking about is Swerve and Mrs.rare dankness.. Pm's went unanswered which also says alot about character!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> stak == another Jenks


Basically! Bite my toungue fo no one esp on this Internet!


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> stak == another Jenks


oh now that's just wrong. he lied, exaggerated, and had ridiculous ideas and expectations. please explain how I'm like Jenks?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

^lol at getting upset over being compared to jenks. He's probably lurking, reading this shit and crying while trimming buds off of his leaves.

Those Top Dawg auctions have gotten too high for me especially when there is still three days left and I would imagine those last few minutes are gonna get crazy. If it were the StarDawg... well lets just say this month's rent would be in jeopardy. Still got other things to look forward to.


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> ^lol at getting upset over being compared to jenks. He's probably lurking, reading this shit and crying while trimming buds off of his leaves.


wouldn't you get upset at that comparison? I can't believe I forgot about the trimming. That was one of the worst things too.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes but that's why I'm not involved in this nonsense I just came for the seeds.








^Where I store my seeds.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

stak just keep the BS to PM there is no need to bring it to this topic we like it peaceful here that's why i said that because all jenks did was most of the time is bring BS to this topic


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Yes but that's why I'm not involved in this nonsense I just came for the seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they got so much stuff in that place,i do wonder if they have any canna seeds.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

When i seen that article i wondered the same thing if there were any in there


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> stak just keep the BS to PM *there is no need to bring it to this topic* we like it peaceful here that's why i said that because all jenks did was most of the time is bring BS to this topic


okay, I can definitely keep it to PM's no problem. But I guess you missed that I wasn't the person that brought it up? 

thanks for explaining the jenks comparison. but still so not cool.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 20, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Space dawg is in at the tude.
> 
> I have ignored anything with lemon in the title but that lemon stomper sounds yummy. GGG prices are excellent as well. I hope they reup the LS soon.
> 
> My Goji bushes are looking fine, super short internodes, 4 weeks old


Nice one bob, didn't know you had some goji going. Got any pics or doing a grow log anywhere?




apollopimp said:


> stak just keep the BS to PM there is no need to bring it to this topic we like it peaceful here that's why i said that because all jenks did was most of the time is bring BS to this topic


*like*

Gud-double *like* your list of indiscretions

Dankstar-*like* you've been busy


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> When i seen that article i wondered the same thing if there were any in there


i wonder if i can send them some seeds?i mean what can happen?
they got like 6,000 types of banana seeds,ect,why not some canna seeds.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

I would love to go on a tour of that place. 

The way it works is that each country sends seeds there as a backup to vaults that each country keep for themselves. So lets say for America we want to save apple seeds, we save some in our own vaults across the US but in case all of our apple trees die and our own seed banks get destroyed or ruined, the vault in Norway serves as a backup to the US and all other countries. I'm sure this place checks for pests, diseases, etc in the seeds but I doubt they would be able to tell if someone sent them some cannabis seeds and said they were for something else (


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I would love to go on a tour of that place.
> 
> The way it works is that each country sends seeds there as a backup to vaults that each country keep for themselves. So lets say for America we want to save apple seeds, we save some in our own vaults across the us but in case all of our apple trees die and our own seed banks get destroyed or ruined, the vault in Norway serves as a backup for all countries. I'm sure this place checks for pests, diseases, etc in the seeds but I doubt they would be able to tell if Jamaica sent them some cannabis seeds and said they were for something else (sorry to be cliche on all my Jamaican friends)


nice info drop,thanks.
time for me to do some inter-web lurkin.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> okay, I can definitely keep it to PM's no problem. But I guess you missed that I wasn't the person that brought it up?
> 
> thanks for explaining the jenks comparison. but still so not cool.


it was brought up and you added to the fire.. rule #1 what happens here stays here don't run to another forum about stuff here.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

NP 

What nice is that because it's built so deep inside of a mountain, that even if the air conditioning systems stopped working the ambient temperature would be cool enough to keep the seeds viable for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

If Bill Gates collected canna seeds that would be his storage spot lol


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> it was brought up and you added to the fire.. rule #1 what happens here stays here don't run to another forum about stuff here.



wtf? so you would be okay with being called a snitch? it's a fucking lie and I was defending myself. seriously, you would be fine and wouldn't reply in this thread if someone was flat out lying about you in this thread?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

stak its the internet do you know the person in real life? if not than who cares what is said. that's how i feel.. but did you bring up something that was here on another forum? if it aint true it shouldn't hurt


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

Can we stop using the "S" word? Nobody on here runs his shitty gear of gives 2 squirts of piss about him................I am flipping my Leias, Plush, and A-11s today. I looked at Skunks smoke report on the Leia's and he said x3 stretch and 70 days. If those bitches triple in size they will go through my roof and if I flip today they will be ready right around the 1st of June. I can hear sublime already "Summertime and the livins easy".....


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> stak its the internet do you know the person in real life? if not than who cares what is said. that's how i feel.. *but did you bring up something that was here on another forum? if so tisk tisk*


nope. but if you think I did OR IF ANYBODY thinks I did then I'd really like to see it. so please post a link or something.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

than drop it. get this topic back on track with a seed list or bud porn ..... that's what I'm here for


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> nope. but if you think I did OR IF ANYBODY thinks I did then I'd really like to see it. so please post a link or something.


Now you r a liar!

You said I bitch about swerve on Riu then ask about a promo wierd!

Top​









[h=3]Re: The Online Store will be up very soon!!![/h]by *stak* » Tue Mar 20, 2012 4:15 am
wbwidow wrote:What kind of promo will be happening?
You know I'm on this!
What's up with those sfv ibl's?​
damn man. a few hours ago you're bitching about swerve over on RIU but now you're all over the next promo the moment it's announced. weird.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

well stak sorry but i believe wbw so you have been added to my ignore list


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now you r a liar!
> 
> You said I bitch about swerve on Riu then ask about a promo wierd!


you were bitching something about not talking to me anymore? oh yeah...


wyteberrywidow said:


> U know what this will be my last post to you!





anyway, do you have a link for your claim?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

I just posted your original post don't u see it? Or you don't recognize you own Typing?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

well there it is there stak all i can say is WOW all this i didnt do this or that and bam there it is


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Guy's lets just drop this.... Its not going to go anywhere.....

Dank.. Nice list... *LIKE**
Especially those DannyBoy x Devilberry.. Definitely interesting...

iono what article your talkin about, but i recognized that "Seed Vault" as soon as i saw it.. I saw it on TV or something Years ago...Haha
Very cool place... Im sure they have atleast a few Canna Seeds for preservation.. Just incase you know...

LiL-b 3x stretch... Is that the dominant pheno??
Cause if it is thats crazy... I gotta make note and flower small.. How big are yours?

Stak, would you mind toning down the Profanity.....


*******
Karma--- Hortilab Drop April 2012
*******


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Honestly all u have to do is look at the time stamps


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Stak, would you mind toning down the Profanity.....


I can definitely try.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 20, 2012)

agreed that's get this truck back in the road and out of the ditch


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Honestly all u have to do is look at the time stamps


Honestly all I have to do is call BS unless you got a link


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 20, 2012)

I just now got my first order from Attitude!!!

I was so excited to see that plumped package with the "tee shirt" I ordered... haha.

5 - G13 laboratories "Auto Pineapple Express Fem"

5 - Joint Doctors "Diesel Ryder Female"

1 - Lowryder Seeds "Easy Rider Feminized"

1 - Dinafem "Critical Automactic Fem"

1 - Dinafem "White Widow Fem"

1- Dinafem "Blue Widow Fem"

I have never grown out any Autoflowers before, but just couldn't resist trying a run of them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> so if you're telling him the same thing or whatever bullshit you're trying to claim. then why the fuck is it such a big deal that I asked that question over there? I mean, if he already knows about it then why would it even matter to you at all?


That's proof enough that's your post. U snitch so much u don't even know u snitched on yourself..

Read between your lines!


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's proof enough that's your post. U snitch so much u don't even know u snitched on yourself..
> 
> Read between your lines!


alright, that's it. I'm sick of your lies and I'm sick of you. Since no one spoke up and I don't have a good reason not to, I'm actually gonna go ahead and get ahold of swerve and do what you've falsely accused me of.

I'll be back with a link soon.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 20, 2012)

Someday Ill run some fems from swerve.
I like running breeders everyone hates.


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 20, 2012)

Stak, please dont. This is the seed thread. Stop fighting online, lamest shit ever, get a life!

Ill repost my list to get back on track.

*I just now got my first order from Attitude!!!

I was so excited to see that plumped package with the "tee shirt" I ordered... haha.

5 - G13 laboratories "Auto Pineapple Express Fem"

5 - Joint Doctors "Diesel Ryder Female"

1 - Lowryder Seeds "Easy Rider Feminized"

1 - Dinafem "Critical Automactic Fem"

1 - Dinafem "White Widow Fem"

1- Dinafem "Blue Widow Fem"

I have never grown out any Autoflowers before, but just couldn't resist trying a run of them. *


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 20, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Nice one bob, didn't know you had some goji going. Got any pics or doing a grow log anywhere?


No but I will post some pics here. I already promised I would


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

How can I give a link to deleted posts? I can just go back on my history and view it shaking my head!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

Rising Moon said:


> Stak, please dont. This is the seed thread. Stop fighting online, lamest shit ever, get a life!
> 
> Ill repost my list to get back on track.
> 
> ...


Wow for someone who's never run auto's your really hittin the ground runnin, Huh..LoL

Nice order, nd Wussup Moon...
I would recommend not gettin G13 labs next time.. A lot of ppl have been complainin about germ issues.. (and none of there contact info works..LoL)
But i know from exp. that there are some gems in them there Dinafem packs...




SCARHOLE said:


> Someday Ill run some fems from swerve.
> I like running breeders everyone hates.


LoL,
Yah we can see that with how much Riot you got...
Got any pics of ur riot gear?


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0*, *Yeah, I guess I am. 

But, then again, Im legal to grow 12 plants, so why the hell not!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

My Leia's are about 2' right now, 3' with pot. Don't know what I will do if they stretch x3


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

If you wanna do Auto's This one i believe is the fastest available...
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mdanzig-seeds-sour60-automatic-regular-seeds/prod_2901.html
60 days from seed....
Usually sells out quick too, surprised its instock...


----------



## tardis (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> My Leia's are about 2' right now, 3' with pot. Don't know what I will do if they stretch x3


They WILL Stretch. My Leia OGs stretched more than my other strains.


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

here you go https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/506571-big-buddha-buddha-tahoe-14.html#post7170112

now you can call me a rat or a snitch or whatever


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

rat crossed with snitch=

j/k


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

I feel like I'm on an episode of Maury...


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 20, 2012)

All this CC drama makes lurking less productive. I know it's not full centerfold porn, but here is my update:


1. Dinafem OG Kush Day 12....(day 46) 
2. 1 of 3 WoS Chronic Haze day 6 12/12
3. Next round of seedlings Eisbaer, Snozzberry, Plushberry, Tahoe OG reg, and Karma D-Kush and my first attempt at cloning (going well)


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> rat crossed with snitch=
> 
> j/k


 rat x snitch = snatch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Lmao!! He is just showing his true colors


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Rat & snitch = wrench? Naw, a ranch??


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

lol snatch


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Who is the stak guy? Dude take your drama to another forum


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I feel like I'm on an episode of Maury...


haha,funny shit.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Someday Ill run some fems from swerve.
> I like running breeders everyone hates.


Good luck with that. 

Larry Fem
















Corleone Fem


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Who is the stak guy? Dude take your drama to another forum


oh okay, go back and read first then comment. this is wyteberrywidow's drama. he brought this up in this thread, not me.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 20, 2012)

i found this thread through the budda tahoe thread. i have grow his gear or anything but i do know wbw from on here and hes a stand up fellow i must say. i met this dude irl. and any business we have done has been fair except the one time i messed it up. with the being said. im subbed up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Who is the stak guy? Dude take your drama to another forum


That's my point! Who is he. Then to come in to be a rat.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol snatch!! Sketchy " likes " snatch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> oh okay, go back and read first then comment. this is wyteberrywidow's drama. he brought this up in this thread, not me.


This is drama u created from bringing what I said here to another site..

I posted your post that's in my history so everyone sees that u r lying about that.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Eeeewwwwwww



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Larry Fem
> 
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

To tell you the truth stak! I could give to shits about you, wytes my friend and your foe! Move on little boy


----------



## genuity (Mar 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Larry Fem
> 
> ...


now that is not right...that is wrong.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol. Everyone's so mesmerized by Swerves shitty genetics, the fighting stopped.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> My Leia's are about 2' right now, 3' with pot. Don't know what I will do if they stretch x3


Damn, triple play on those bad boys is gonna be a sight to see...
Im gonna pray you get a short pheno...LoL

But i have to say, they are some fine, and healthy lookin plants LILB...


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> This is drama u created from bringing what I said here to another site..
> 
> I posted your post that's in my history so everyone sees that u r lying about that.


yeah keep up your lies that you can't back up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Time to move on stak


----------



## stak (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Time to move on stak


oh yes sir. will do. on my way out the door right now.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> so i'll add a few pennies & comments about this fucktard.
> 
> "skid & swerve"
> 
> ...



Well said. I remember when he said that stuff about the sts, and how he followed the directions some guy gave him. Funny.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

stak said:


> yeah keep up your lies that you can't back up.


What more proof do u need?
I copied your post and posted it here..
what u think I'm going to edit what u wrote lmao... Sorry kid not me I'm not u.. I own up to what I say unlike u obviously!
Now after you been exposed I'm really done with u!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

Why do people come on the internet to fight about nonsense? Do you really have that much down time in your life that you can't fill it with something better to do? Go for a walk, and meet a friend or something.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Everyone's so mesmerized by Swerves shitty genetics, the fighting stopped.


That made me laugh thanks


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

Some good vids Matt Rize posted from an ex-cop: Never let the cops in your door without a search warrant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XtBvalUVKU and another one on k-9's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9pGylTSDj0 going to pick me up some deer scent, I like that one


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

If the cops are trying to search your house you're pretty fucked to begin with. Hopefully you have a good ass lawyer on retainer at that point haha.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Some good vids Matt Rize posted from an ex-cop: Never let the cops in your door without a search warrant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XtBvalUVKU and another one on k-9's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9pGylTSDj0 going to pick me up some deer scent, I like that one


Word, i actually have that guys full movies (downloaded)... The never get busted series... I think theres 2 or 3 of them...


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 20, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> No but I will post some pics here. I already promised I would


Thanks. Btw, bodhi told me that the way to find the goji phenos in veg is that they start producing og terpenes at about 3 weeks in. The snow lotus phenos don't have an og smell.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If the cops are trying to search your house you're pretty fucked to begin with. Hopefully you have a good ass lawyer on retainer at that point haha.


He's talking about a knock and talk situation, if they have a search warrant you are not going to have the choice of letting them in or not


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Some good vids Matt Rize posted from an ex-cop: Never let the cops in your door without a search warrant http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XtBvalUVKU and another one on k-9's http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9pGylTSDj0 going to pick me up some deer scent, I like that one


Lmao I do that now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

My dog is one of those assholes that goes nuts for his toys, and actually will scratch like crazy when its hidden..LoL
I should put some nug in a tennis ball and train him to find it....

He doesn't care about cats though... cares more about birds....
I wonder what he would do if i put some coyote/deer piss about...loL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

I was watching something on when u get pulled over by police how to act.. They showed the eight way and the wrong wy


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

My friend had a really smart dog that hated squirrels to the point that if you even said squirrel she would go nuts and bolt for the door. She also figured out it would be in her best interest to hide anytime we said or even spelled the word BATH. She was a great dog.

I never watched those vids because I always figured that if I do something so unwise to get myself on a cop's radar, there will be little I can do at that point and I would be better suited to find ways to defend myself in court. If a cop wants to bust you, they will bust you. All it takes is "I smelled the aroma of pot at the front door" and they will be inside your house.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> My friend had a really smart dog that hated squirrels to the point that if you even said squirrel she would go nuts and bolt for the door. She also figured out it would be in her best interest to hide anytime we said or even spelled the word BATH. She was a great dog.


That's great. I had a dog that would hide if I said bath or even spelled it.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a major racoon problem and was told to buy coyote pee. Small squeeze bottle of orangy/brown nastiness. I wore a mask and gloves and could still taste it on food and burned into my senses weeks later. Didn't get rid of the racoons but made my dog not want to ever go outside again lol. I wouldn't drive a car that had that piss on the tires.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> My friend had a really smart dog that hated squirrels to the point that if you even said squirrel she would go nuts and bolt for the door. She also figured out it would be in her best interest to hide anytime we said or even spelled the word BATH. She was a great dog.
> 
> I never watched those vids because I always figured that if I do something so unwise to get myself on a cop's radar, there will be little I can do at that point and I would be better suited to find ways to defend myself in court. If a cop wants to bust you, they will bust you. All it takes is "I smelled the aroma of pot at the front door" and they will be inside your house.


Sounds like a cool dog...

I downloaded the Ultimate Marijuana Video Torrent... It has like 40 Movies total including ----
Grow Videos (from the past ~20yrs up till ~'07), Documentaries, random Shows from TV Both USA and UK.. tons of cool shit... Like 40GB haha
Thats where i got the Never get busted vids.... Whenever i got bored i just watched another video....LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

The above video is the correct way to handle a traffic stop. After the jump, I&#8217;ve posted several very informative videos about dealing with police, including the complete video that this excerpt was taken from, called &#8220;_BUSTED: The Citizen&#8217;s Guide to Surviving Police Encounters_&#8220;.
If you get pulled over, just remain calm and remember your rights. Keep your hands on the wheel where the officer can see them. Police officers in some states have the legal right to search your car if they say they &#8220;smell&#8221; drug smoke. This is a very obvious loophole, but one you have to deal with since it is the law.
When he requests them, show the officer your driver&#8217;s license, registration, and proof of insurance. Try to remember the officers&#8217; badge number and patrol car numbers, although not in an obvious or confrontational manner. For instance, don&#8217;t immediately ask for his name or badge number, just be mindful of it. Police WILL try to intimidate you, and they WILL make you wait. Maintain your composure, don&#8217;t show fear, and be polite. The police officer will most likely ask you if you know why he pulled you over. Say as little as possible, and never admit to speeding or try to guess why you were pulled over; just say no.

Never get into an argument with the police. You cannot win an argument with a police officer. Also remember that anything you say or do can be used against you, so I have to reiterate&#8230; *say as little as possible. In some cases, police can search your car without a warrant based on &#8220;probable cause&#8221;. Make it clear that you do not consent to a search so you&#8217;re legally protected later on. It&#8217;s not lawful for police to arrest you simply for refusing to consent to a search. Remember that, NEVER consent to a search.*
*Refusing a search DOESN&#8217;T mean you&#8217;re guilty. The age old argument: &#8220;Well sonny, honest people don&#8217;t have anything to hide&#8221; is complete nonsense. That argument has been debunked many times over. Don&#8217;t let that line influence you.*
*At the bottom of this post, I&#8217;ve posted several very informative videos. The first two are from a talk given by James Duane, a lawyer and law professor, and the third is the complete Flex Your Rights video on how to handle a police stop.*
*Unfortunately, police enjoy a monopoly on protection. They&#8217;re the only game in town, so they aren&#8217;t pressured by the forces of the free market to make their customers happy. Police can generally act however they want and do whatever they please and we have to keep paying them to protect us. It&#8217;s an unfortunate situation, but until we live in a world with competing police services, where we can choose protection companies like we choose our cell phone provider, then we have to deal with it. So remember your rights, and don&#8217;t give in to police intimidation.*


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 20, 2012)

lets get high & work together !


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

CANNABIS - GRAND VIDEO PACK (21.66 GB) 42 VIDEOS
CONTENTS:


Top Quality Home Growing. Indoor Soil Marijuana Cultivation.avi[167.00M] 
SeeMoreBuds. Volume 03. The Perfect Garden.avi[685.00M] 
SeeMoreBuds. Volume 02. 6 Gardens, 6 Growers, 6 Times The Knowledge.avi[699.00M] 
SeeMoreBuds. Volume 01. 15 Pounds In 80 Days.avi[519.00M] 
Sea Of Green. Volume 04. Growing Sinsemilla Marijuana.avi[348.00M] 
Sea Of Green. Volume 03. Hydroponic Cultivation.avi[1.04G] 
Sea Of Green. Volume 02. Closet Cultivation.avi[583.00M] 
Sea Of Green. Volume 01. How To Flower Cannabis Clones.avi[1.08G] 
Just Say Grow.avi[273.00M] 
Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD. E03.avi[450.00M] 
Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD. E02.avi[701.00M] 
Jorge Cervantes' Ultimate Grow DVD. E01.avi[831.00M] 
I Grow Chronic!.avi[686.00M] 
High Times. Ready-Set-Grow. E02.avi[699.00M] 
High Times. Ready-Set-Grow. E01.avi[646.00M] 
High Grower. Introduction To Indoor Growing.avi[1.06G] 
Strain Hunters. E05.avi[21.00M] 
Strain Hunters. E04.avi[67.00M] 
Strain Hunters. E03.avi[68.00M] 
Strain Hunters. E02.avi[67.00M] 
Strain Hunters. E01.avi[67.00M] 
Never Get Busted Again. Volume 02. Never Get Raided.avi[699.00M] 
Never Get Busted Again. Volume 01. Traffic Stops.avi[699.00M] 
Never Get Busted Again. Bonus DVD - Hidden Compartments.avi[175.00M] 
Howard Marks - A Video Diary.avi[697.00M] 
Cannabis Cup 2007.avi[701.00M] 
Cannabis Cup 2003.avi[700.00M] 
Adventures In Cannabis Hemp. The Dutch Coffeeshop Experience.avi[697.00M] 
Timeshift. The Cannabis Years.avi[123.00M] 
The Union. The Business Behind Getting High.avi[700.00M] 
The Magic Weed. History Of Marijuana.avi[700.00M] 
The Hemp Revolution.avi[245.00M] 
Super High Me.avi[700.00M] 
Should I Smoke Dope.avi[700.00M] 
Penn And Teller's Bullshit!. S02E17. War On Drugs.avi[227.00M] 
National Geographic Explorer. Marijuana Nation.avi[479.00M] 
Marijuana Inc. Inside America's Pot Industry.avi[350.00M] 
Hooked. Illegal Drugs And How They Got That Way. Marijuana.avi.avi[415.00M] 
Hemplands Conspiracy. E02. The Hempire Strikes Back.avi[701.00M] 
Hemplands Conspiracy. E01. Hemplands.avi[700.00M] 
Grass. History Of Marijuana.avi[235.00M] 
Emperor Of Hemp.avi[698.00M] 

http://www.google.com/search?q=cannabis+grand+video+pack&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=MlQ&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sclient=psy-ab&q=cannabis+grand+video+pack+&oq=cannabis+grand+video+pack+&aq=f&aqi=g-v2&aql=&gs_sm=3&gs_upl=2977l2977l1l3338l1l1l0l0l0l0l134l134l0.1l1l0&gs_l=serp.3..0i15l2.2977l2977l1l3338l1l1l0l0l0l0l134l134l0j1l1l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=128985bf4f873deb&biw=1680&bih=876



Seed Depot extended there promo to the 3/31/12 also..
So i guess alot of people were buyin there gear...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

I had a golden retriever that loved baths, you said bath and she would go hop in the tub. Never had another dog that did that. T-minus 6 hrs and 41 mins..............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Wyte you still havent recieved those seeds from RD?
> 
> Thats why i didnt buy any....nobody realy knows about these people and it takes $$$ to get a seed buisness off the ground.
> Commin on here and threading to push seeds makes me wonder....no grow reports?
> ...


No sir.. Going on 2 months now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I had a golden retriever that loved baths, you said bath and she would go hop in the tub. Never had another dog that did that. T-minus 6 hrs and 41 mins..............


My current dog loves to swim, jump in pudddles, take walks in the rain.. You name it...LoL
He's great... My last dog hated water... Funny too cause he was a mix off all different kinds of dogs that should like to swim...
My former dog--\/





/\...not actual photo (flat-coat retriever)


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

Dogs can be great. The same dog lived with three other dogs, if you told her to ''get the girls'' she would run to the backyard and corral them like sheep until all of them went inside. 


And I'm kinda regretting my RD purchase... I brushed aside all this negativity then because of the promo, but seeing that Wyte still hasn't gotten his freebies its like wtf. If I were Mrs RD and I saw that someone I promised seeds to hadn't recieved them, I would take the packs of seeds promised, but them in a damn envelope, and mail that shit today as it is hurting the company's reputation before they can even build one. What is the point of making an account on here if you're just going to ignore obligations you put on yourself.

And thanks for the garden shot Gud looking very neat and clean.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

My dog is a german short hair pointer  got to love my dawg


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No sir.. Going on 2 months now.


That blows. Any idea what freebies or testers you were going to get? I hope they hook you up.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Thanks Racer, I popped on that thread. I'm sure they will get this taken care of it just seems everything is a hassle lately. There has to be a better way to run that special than having to contact customer service after you place your order. Whatever, stressed out this weekend. Harvest starts in t-minus 48 hrs...............Goodnight


Hope harvest is going well.



LILBSDAD said:


> Can we stop using the "S" word? Nobody on here runs his shitty gear of gives 2 squirts of piss about him................I am flipping my Leias, Plush, and A-11s today. I looked at Skunks smoke report on the Leia's and he said x3 stretch and 70 days. If those bitches triple in size they will go through my roof and if I flip today they will be ready right around the 1st of June. I can hear sublime already "Summertime and the livins easy".....


So take a ti-di-di-tip from me... Bradley's on the microphone...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 20, 2012)

Captain stickey fingers it's blatantly obvious to me that those hermies are from grower error. And no cc's fault at all. Lol....joking of course. 
Jkahn thanks for the heads up on hortilab. I emailed em. No response yet. Do u know what is dropping?


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Captain stickey fingers it's blatantly obvious to me that those hermies are from grower error. And no cc's fault at all. Lol....joking of course.
> Jkahn thanks for the heads up on hortilab. I emailed em. No response yet. Do u know what is dropping?


From what I can tell sour pink grapefruit(spg x ecsd), sour star (starbud x ecsd), and star bud are dropping. 



archie123 said:


> horti,when are we gonna see more starbud on seedbay???
> ty
> 
> A1





HortiLab said:


> Hopefully around 4/20 give or take a few weeks...


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Some Top Dawg gear dropped at the CC auctions. I might try and bid on the White Dawg, but with the GGG drop coming, hopefully some more Bodhi, the Alien drop, and possibly some more RD it is getting tight. Gonna keep an eye on it and see how high it goes.



How come I don't see anything on auction at Canna Collective. It only leads me to the new strains or latest arrivals. Am I at the wrong CC?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Captain stickey fingers it's blatantly obvious to me that those hermies are from grower error. And no cc's fault at all. Lol....joking of course.
> Jkahn thanks for the heads up on hortilab. I emailed em. No response yet. Do u know what is dropping?


I would have to check again..
But i think Bomber is right....

This dude goes overboard man...
Silica beans rice cork wax seal...






Yo hell.. 
Im gonna try nd take a pic of my dog while he's pointing (looks cool), i think the "hound" that i thought was in him might be german shorthair...
His face looks like some of the pics....


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 20, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Thanks. Btw, bodhi told me that the way to find the goji phenos in veg is that they start producing og terpenes at about 3 weeks in. The snow lotus phenos don't have an og smell.


And the og phenos are prefered? I dont think I even know what og smells like.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 20, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> How come I don't see anything on auction at Canna Collective. It only leads me to the new strains or latest arrivals. Am I at the wrong CC?


There is something wrong with their website. I google CannaCollective Auctions and then log in threw the forums.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

> Hey ICM,
> 
> we are happy to announce the upcoming F1 hybrids that are currently in the works @ HortiLab:
> 
> ...





> The "Sour Pink Grapefruit" should be available for release around April 2012!


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.



TheChosen said:


> There is something wrong with their website. I google CannaCollective Auctions and then log in threw the forums.


Yah its been messed up ever since they re-did it....
You gotta learn to navigate it through trial and error....


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

Rising Moon said:


> I just now got my first order from Attitude!!!
> 
> I was so excited to see that plumped package with the "tee shirt" I ordered... haha.
> 
> ...



Congrats. Good luck with your first run of autos. All I can say is grow them in their final pot.

What tee did you get? I have the DNA pyramid and the Weed girl (trying to use this pic as my temp avatar)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

The only tees i ever got were the fly high club, and the attitude tee...
But i guess smaller sizes get different tees...


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 20, 2012)

All of mine have been weed girl


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sounds like a cool dog...
> 
> I downloaded the Ultimate Marijuana Video Torrent... It has like 40 Movies total including ----
> Grow Videos (from the past ~20yrs up till ~'07), Documentaries, random Shows from TV Both USA and UK.. tons of cool shit... Like 40GB haha
> Thats where i got the Never get busted vids.... Whenever i got bored i just watched another video....LoL



Hey Jkahn. Nice to see someone else downloads these mj videos and watches them. I had that pack a while back from Demoniod. Is that strains hunters where arjan goes looking for Malawi gold? 

Thanks for the *Like*. I still have lots to collect. When that GGG site proves stable I'll be jumping in there soon for my fix. Loading up in a few weeks. Until then it is bean popping time.

D'chief is growing some out now and Rustyshack did a grow with them. He got two phenos out of his pack so I may get lucky with the dos packs I have. 
I didn't know it but these came as a replacement to my LB2 which like temujin said... sucks. But can't complain there. Also my YWT had to be replaced because they ran out of those also. 



[/QUOTE] And im my way out for work this morning..
The Plushes were pokin there heads up!![/QUOTE]


Congrats on the plush


[/QUOTE] The only tees i ever got were the fly high club, and the attitude tee...
But i guess smaller sizes get different tees... [/QUOTE]

As for the shirts. It is usually I can't get the good ones because they are a size up. I go M/L. Never seen those. What size are they? I may as well get some different prints. I stopped with the mugs a long whiles back.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> There is something wrong with their website. I google CannaCollective Auctions and then log in threw the forums.


Thanks. Right when I got there the Top dawg sold out. Nice. Late to the party. Sick prices for 5-6 packs. Guess I gotts meditate to prepare for that auction.

Thanks chosen. I have been dumbfounded by that for a week. I kept wondering what people meant by cc auction. 





karmas a bitch said:


> Man that pheno station2 got is crazy. Makes me want grab a pack or two
> 
> It seems like after he throw those up peeps quit entering in the bud pic of the month!
> 
> ...





And now if I could find the site with the pic of the month and sign my lazy (for signing up to new forums) butt to find mt mans post on cannetics. Gotta read up as much about Bodhi's work so I can prepare to collect the good phenos. Thanks for the info kab.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> BlueMoonShine - hermi (every seed in the 5 pack hermi fail)


 just curious, from who did this pack come? (nevermind, i saw u already answered DP)



hellraizer30 said:


> Yes it is lol why im not bidding any higher! I was good at 165$ but its going to go over 200$


 and thats why i dont do auctions  my pockets arent deep enough to even consider going over 200 for beans



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Good luck with that.
> Larry Fem
> Corleone Fem


 more CC fems with balls.. obvious noob grower with light leaks.. obviously. (/sarcasm)



gudkarma said:


> lets get high & work together !


looking busy iver there Gud!


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Dankstar-*like* you've been busy


Actually, just discovering, starting off. Lots of people way ahead in here. Love it! I hope to grow out every breeders strain to make personal judgement. 
(Note to self, Cali con might suck... next time spend $ on GGG instead). Thanks.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 20, 2012)

in other news, got my A11g and SQ today. thats what, 8 days? fastest ever for me. usually im in the 2 - 3 week area. again KAB, thanks for the heads up, would have missed them without ya.

decided im gonna kill some under performers to make enough space for the A11 and Plush, cause i wanna run both and dont want to wait to do either.

if any of u have firepits outside, make sure you douse that shit completely out before you go inside. if you dont, you risk some asshole neighbor calling the cops. they were cool when they showed up at least. i apologized profusely and assured them i would take care of it straight away. ugh.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 20, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> Actually, just discovering, starting off. Lots of people way ahead in here. Love it! I hope to grow out every breeders strain to make personal judgement.
> (Note to self, Cali con might suck... next time spend $ on GGG instead). Thanks.


i will say that i would not run CC fem gear if u gave it to me for free.

however, i will argue in defense of CCs Reg seed Tahoe OG. i found zero herms/autos in the 5 beans i ran, one of them was a sweet sweet fire gem. if i ever lose my mother, i will gladly grab more because in my opinion, its a great smoke. the flavor and the high are great, the yield is garbage. 

but their fems will sex up your wife and steal your dog. youve been warned


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i will say that i would not run CC fem gear if u gave it to me for free.
> 
> however, i will argue in defense of CCs Reg seed Tahoe OG. i found zero herms/autos in the 5 beans i ran, one of them was a sweet sweet fire gem. if i ever lose my mother, i will gladly grab more because in my opinion, its a great smoke. the flavor and the high are great, the yield is garbage.
> 
> but their fems will sex up your wife and steal your dog. youve been warned


*Like*, really glad I listened to you and wbw when I did. I hope to get a good pheno from reg Tahoe, and glad that is all I have spent money on from tcc.

Just looked into the clone/seed closet and noticed that my D-Kush is a clover-mutant.


And a shot of the ladies before bedtime.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the warning Jcash. I only have one fem from them and it was because my friend made a mistake and ordered them in place of the corleone regs because they were sold out. I told him to never do that again. I have no real room to collect fems (thinking long term for breeding).

Looking good Allowish.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> That blows. Any idea what freebies or testers you were going to get? I hope they hook you up.


Supposedly ghosttrainhaze 1 , 8 and karma's bitch


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Supposedly ghosttrainhaze 1 , 8 and karma's bitch


Wyte, mate why are you messin with RD?? Get those sure fire fems cracked I sent you . Puts the overpriced RD shit to shame 

Any "breeder" who can't give us any info on the parent strains they've used, or any solid intel on the offspring created are an obvious joke to growers like us. They sholud have pic's at least if they've been grown out, I mean what about the plants that they grew for the canna cup entries?? 

Then they open a make shift help desk here at RIU and cave to simple ?'s about their gear and RD#1 came off as a total ass from what I saw, why the hell would you even bother with a guy like that??
Can't be assed to snap a few pics of the plants he's selling for top dollar, lmfao 

Another Cali Con , and a pretty obvious one.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> My Leia's are about 2' right now, 3' with pot. Don't know what I will do if they stretch x3


Hell yeah bro, she's gonna get big!! Make sure you supercrop her and tie those branches out. She'll love it and really produce for you too. Nice work mate, I can't wait to see her in bloom.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Wyte, mate why are you messin with RD?? Get those sure fire fems cracked I sent you . Puts the overpriced RD shit to shame
> 
> Any "breeder" who can't give us any info on the parent strains they've used, or any solid intel on the offspring created are an obvious joke to growers like us. They sholud have pic's at least if they've been grown out, I mean what about the plants that they grew for the canna cup entries??
> 
> ...


fire starters cracked tonight!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Your gonna wanna lookout for that "FireStation" pheno, Station2's grow over on CZ. He cracked just 1 seed and found a pheno to make a growers wet dream















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x682.















Click this bar to view the full image.













This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x682.















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x682.







This is it at 61 days bloom!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2012)

Damn.!!!!!!!! N


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing grace


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 20, 2012)

*Like* those pics Skunk, thx for posting. Looks like snow.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

They're Station2's work those and he's got a full grow log goin over on CZ too


----------



## JCashman (Mar 20, 2012)

damn Munkie, looks like somebody spilled sugar all over those lol. and you say he got that gem from just popping a single seed and getting lucky? omg.

kinda makes you wonder if that guy has better phenos that he just hasn't popped yet.

but hell, all the endless possibilities are at least half the fun imo


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 20, 2012)

Nah that's just sugar mold!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 20, 2012)

What the hell is the new advertisement banne? "Do you smoke weed?". I'm not clickin that shit


----------



## cerberus (Mar 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your gonna wanna lookout for that "FireStation" pheno, Station2's grow over on CZ. He cracked just 1 seed and found a pheno to make a growers wet dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SNA-AP!

i mean it would be nice if it was a 7 weeker but hey. . Lol


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 20, 2012)

Whoa the firestarter is a frosty beast.



boneheadbob said:


> And the og phenos are prefered? I dont think I even know what og smells like.


Yes, the og phenos are the ones. They look like like this:
View attachment 2079645

Describe each phenotype expression:
35% true goji og phenos

45% frosty strawberry module phenos

20% random combos

Odour Description:
red berries, black cherry, hawaiian punch, licorice, and alpine strawberries layered over og lemon pinesol

Flavour Description:
candied black cherry rasberry intake with an og lemon pinesol mouthcoat


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your gonna wanna lookout for that "FireStation" pheno, Station2's grow over on CZ. He cracked just 1 seed and found a pheno to make a growers wet dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goddamn, what strain is that?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

FireStarter (Whitefire x Casey Jones) from Sure Fire Seeds over on Cannazon. Fem's too and solid!! No intersexing I've found on mine and the Cheesey Jones I'm running atm are no slouches either, Sure Fire ~ Sure is!!


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 20, 2012)

theskunkmunkie said:


> your gonna wanna lookout for that "firestation" pheno, station2's grow over on cz. He cracked just 1 seed and found a pheno to make a growers wet dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!! Sexy fucking shit right thurrrrr!!!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 20, 2012)

Firestarter should be sold out by the end of the day....lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 20, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Whoa the firestarter is a frosty beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I usually top but these are short and bushy. I have not noticed any smells. Is there a link for that info?
Thanks


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

The auction days have been changed @ the Bank of Gage, 

GS Bx ~ Ends: 2d 3h 59m


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 20, 2012)

Lilb-*like*

Goji OG strain description: http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-data-archive/201358752-strain-description-bodhiseeds-goji-og.html#post664493


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> The auction days have been changed @ the Bank of Gage,
> 
> GS Bx ~ Ends: 2d 3h 59m


Thats wussup....
Now time to see how many pages have accumulated...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 20, 2012)

Knew I shoulda kept my mouth shut about those fire starters. I'm gonna pm shadders and tell him he owes me. Lol

But at least I have good friends. I'll be poppin these this week. Thanks mang


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> ..., i lost over 600 posts or so and my plants in my grow journal have some how unsmoked themselves and are now growing again, lol, ..


OMG, that made me laugh out loud! I nearly choked on soda and bong...


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 20, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your gonna wanna lookout for that "FireStation" pheno, Station2's grow over on CZ. He cracked just 1 seed and found a pheno to make a growers wet dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear G-d... I can't tell you how much time I just lost staring...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuck it. Just bought a pack. Lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Fuck it. Just bought a pack. Lol.


LoL...
I just saw it disappear and was bout to be like...
1 down 3 to go....
if you pop all of 'em your gonna find Crazy dank not seen in Millenia...

Ill be happy if the one i popped comes anywhere close to Stations...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah. I'm popping em all.fucck dem zombies. I'm on the hunt.

My cz order should arrive tomorrow. Maybe the tude one too. Then some gifted beans Thursday. Poppin ASAP. Might go ham on the poppin side lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

I cant wait to see them pics...
Got a Tude n Sannie shud be here within 2 days also... and a seurBidz somewhere in there.. (with a little blessings #3 freebie...LoL)
PPl watch The Walkin Dead Sunday.. That show just gets better and better....

Dude these lil larvae are living in and crawling through like they love to swim in the perlite....
And they survive straight 3% h202, the lil bastards... So glad mosquito dunks are back in season grabbed a pack up today at lowes ... I think its doin the trick....
Im rarely at a Lowes, There so much better than HomeDepot... well at least this one was...LoL


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I cant wait to see them pics...
> Got a Tude n Sannie shud be here within 2 days also... and a seurBidz somewhere in there..LoL (with a little blessings #3 freebie...LoL)
> PPl watch The Walkin Dead Sunday.. That show just gets better and better....
> 
> ...


The walking dead is the shit! The story line keeps getting better and better. Also only 2 more episodes this season.

Also have a sannies and tude order out. we are all in the same shipping container lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

firestater pheno report
1st is a wifi looking tall but super internode structure  posable keepers
2nd is the station2 pheno less in the production but off the charts in fire!!
3rd is a short high yielding monster looks like three keepers lol



lemon stompers pheno report
1st tall laging looking  this one wont to cloned
2nd and 3rd are more lemon stomper looking and are looking to be keepers


god bud pheno lol well I got 1 femal out of 10 beans fing sucks


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> firestater pheno report
> 1st is a wifi looking tall but super internode structure  posable keepers
> 2nd is the station2 pheno less in the production but off the charts in fire!!
> 3rd is a short high yielding monster looks like three keepers lol
> ...


Who's god bud..
Jordan's or Bc's....

LoL.. the FireStarter's are lookin to be Dank no matter how many popped...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

bc bud depots god bud


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

there is still 11 MoonWalk's left....


> *Bodhi Seeds Moonwalk*
> 
> Type: moonwalk
> Sex: Regular
> ...


Lil experiment...LoL
I think Jordan's GodBud is the Original... 
but BC's is good if you find it....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

well to get 1 bean to pop out of ten and its a fem! im happy to have it but the germ rate sucks


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> well to get 1 bean to pop out of ten and its a fem! im happy to have it but the germ rate sucks


Ohh, only 1 bean popped.. I though only 1 was fem..
That sux and is cool at the same time...
good luck wit that bitch...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 20, 2012)

is cannazon or whatever the only place to get those surefire seeds? I registered last night, but still haven't been allowed to enter the market/forums.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> is cannazon or whatever the only place to get those surefire seeds? I registered last night, but still haven't been allowed to enter the market/forums.


yah it takes a lil bit


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Just posted my tester updates on cz, netics and ggg forum if anbodys interested


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Timewreck and space dawg on the tude


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

How do you germ? Rockwool, paper towel, dirt?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

I like r/w for germing and ready grow to transplant into for seedling


----------



## 400wattsallday (Mar 21, 2012)

whats up with kc brains? and freedom of seeds?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 21, 2012)

Updated GGG avi! Tight work by homie over at GG!
Shit.. Even Pac is reppin the label! lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

> I like r/w for germing and ready grow to transplant into for seedling


Thanks - I have just started trying rockwool. I am 1 for 2. Although the dud was a bad seed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Updated GGG avi! Tight work by homie over at GG!
> Shit.. Even Pac is reppin the label! lol


Whats up? New art?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats up? New art?


Yeah and I had to get him a new chain lol deathrow's gone..


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> there is still 11 MoonWalk's left....
> 
> 
> Lil experiment...LoL
> ...




Ha ha, fishing for trollers? Yup, the moonwalk survived til now.

Jordan's Isle? I did not know that they were the OG's. A friend of mine is doing BC's version. He popped 3 and got 3 really really nice..............males.

What shirt size did you get for those designs?


Those little bugs you are talking about come in my soil as well. But they usually don't survive a drench.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yeah and I had to get him a new chain lol deathrow's gone..


... but Pac's music lives on. Great doc's out there now also.

Nice GGG edit.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Timewreck and space dawg on the tude



for some reason (no need to go into it, i'm a whinney bitch) i have disliked TGA gear.. but that timewreck loks dank!

edit:

110$ for 2 five packs!? fuck that noise, like they are special or some shit.. fuck high price whores, your just a skank dressed up nice, stop with the fucking pretencious shit, ya skank.. no go blow.

i'll just order some fire from zn for half the price..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

cerberus said:


> for some reason (no need to go into it, i'm a whinney bitch) i have disliked TGA gear.. but that timewreck loks dank!
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


At HD there $75- a 10 pack....



dankstar comet said:


> Ha ha, fishing for trollers? Yup, the moonwalk survived til now.
> 
> Jordan's Isle? I did not know that they were the OG's. A friend of mine is doing BC's version. He popped 3 and got 3 really really nice..............males.
> 
> ...


LoL... yah, tryin to see how many were purchased....

XXXL, and they dont fit either... too small..LoL



Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yeah and I had to get him a new chain lol deathrow's gone..


Likin the new Chain....

I was wonderin how everyones GGG av's were perfect...LoL
Dude's got skill...


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2012)

I still don't buy all that sugar being due to phenotype only.

The Walking Dead: Best show since Deadwood. I was wondering when some bad-ass was going to show up with a samurai sword. I have feeling this bad-ass is going to be a woman.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I still don't buy all that sugar being due to phenotype only.
> 
> The Walking Dead: Best show since Deadwood. I was wondering when some bad-ass was going to show up with a samurai sword. I have feeling this bad-ass is going to be a woman.


I thought it was a woman too... Just looked like the frame of a girl...
My boy told me that theres an actual Villain that shows up soon in the comic books...
I wonder if thats Him/her....

You see the Zombis on leashes with no arms and shit...LoL i cant wait for the next ep.
(please just speculation no spoilers)


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I thought it was a woman too... Just looked like the frame of a girl...
> My boy told me that theres an actual Villain that shows up soon in the comic books...
> I wonder if thats Him/her....
> 
> You see the Zombis on leashes with no arms and shit...LoL i cant wait for the next ep.


Isn't it finished now till the fall?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Isn't it finished now till the fall?


Yah, still cant wait...

But game of thrones starts in 2 weeks.. 
so it will tide me over...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 21, 2012)

Game of thrones has got me HOOKED!!! John Snow! White walkers! Oh and who can forget TITS!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 21, 2012)

Early morning trimming sucked.
But the SpaceDawg, Boognish, and Black Cherry are hung. Bandana and Jackpot are in jars. 

Can't wait to get these SnowdawgBX, Apollo11, and VICS High under HID. I should be blue dreamin' today.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like a bunch of purple batman!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 21, 2012)

Any trimming sucks...  debating pulling the trigger on the TW not 100% I'm going to stick with them... Is tempting


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Funny ass shit. One pack of fire starter left. I'm actually suprised they lasted this long.

Looks like I'll have two orders arrive today


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Game of thrones has got me HOOKED!!! John Snow! White walkers! Oh and who can forget TITS!!!!!!!


I know, Season 2 is gonna be epic as hell and hope they get to do season 3, since that'd be even more epic!

Oh man, that Firestarter. That stuff looks awesome! I think I gotta squeeze one more order in...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like a bunch of purple batman!


It is a shit ton of purple. Wasn't intentional. I usually don't even like purple strains very much. But it's how it turned out. 

I really didn't expect the bandana to be as colorful as it was. Like a magenta. On a scale of 1 to 10 tho she was a 9 in potency. I'm gonna run her again to see if I can bump up the yield.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 21, 2012)

Did something happen to this site? I made a bunch of post and updated my grow journal and when I went to update again everything is gone. I even changed my signature and it is back to my old signature. Did the system crash and they only had an older backup or something? Please tell me I did not imagine my updates. lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah a hack or some shit so the only back up was from a month or so


----------



## hempstead (Mar 21, 2012)

lol I am glad I was just copying from gagegreen now I just have to recopy and repost. Damn I am lazy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha it's all good bro.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 21, 2012)

You guys have good taste in seeds and tv. I took a small break from walking dead after that valentines day break then caught up last weekend with 4 episodes. Whoa! I had heard about the cloaked lady from a buddy who follows the comic books.

I read the first 4 game of thrones and appreciated the first season on hbo. Book 2 and 3 are among the best books I have ever read so i am really excited to see the cinematography of the war and north of the wall.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 21, 2012)

So the walking dead is over to the season? I thought we had one or two more episodes to go


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> So the walking dead is over to the season? I thought we had one or two more episodes to go





> The series once again beat its own record with the airing of the season two finale on March 18, 2012, which received 9 million viewers.


Pretty sure its done....

They've added 3 episodes next year for a total of 16 instead of 13 like thay had this year....


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> You guys have good taste in seeds and tv. I took a small break from walking dead after that valentines day break then caught up last weekend with 4 episodes. Whoa! I had heard about the cloaked lady from a buddy who follows the comic books.
> 
> I read the first 4 game of thrones and appreciated the first season on hbo. Book 2 and 3 are among the best books I have ever read so i am really excited to see the cinematography of the war and north of the wall.


I tried reading the books years ago, but I thought it was just too long winded with all the political stuff between the different families. The series is only watchable too. It isn't something I would ever recommend to others.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I tried reading the books years ago, but I thought it was just too long winded with all the political stuff between the different families. The series is only watchable too. It isn't something I would ever recommend to others.


You wouldn't recommend the show, or the Books...
I love the show...


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 21, 2012)

[HR][/HR]


Airwave said:


> I tried reading the books years ago, but I thought it was just too long winded with all the political stuff between the different families. The series is only watchable too. It isn't something I would ever recommend to others.


You gave it a shot. I think reading them years ago would have been much tougher. I had a few people that had already read them to help explain families (houses) and they kept saying "just go 50 pgs more", so i got through the first book with a fair amount of help, but Clash of Kings and Storm of Swords were forget everything around me type books. Martin was on fire writing book 2 and 3. Book 4 is meh.


I try to get people to read them and most quit when they get 100 pages in. I think having the show to put a visual on characters would make the series much more readable.


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh man I can't wait for season 2, I'm a big Game of Thrones fan. Season 1 was epic imo, my fav show on Tv.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Funny ass shit. One pack of fire starter left. I'm actually suprised they lasted this long.
> 
> Looks like I'll have two orders arrive today


I will admit, I am on my way to send David K some money....lol. You caught me. My shit wasn't ready last night, took down a couple then decided "one more week". I have some that need at least that long anyways and I just transplanted clones. Guess I will make some hash since I don't have much work now, and go ship some money


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 21, 2012)

No seed drops topday?

This is boring.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I will admit, I am on my way to send David K some money....lol. You caught me. My shit wasn't ready last night, took down a couple then decided "one more week". I have some that need at least that long anyways and I just transplanted clones. Guess I will make some hash since I don't have much work now, and go ship some money


Hahaha I bought one too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yep boring hahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I will admit, I am on my way to send David K some money....lol. You caught me. My shit wasn't ready last night, took down a couple then decided "one more week". I have some that need at least that long anyways and I just transplanted clones. Guess I will make some hash since I don't have much work now, and go ship some money


I was thinking of picking up the headband bx n grapeheads.. But I'm stocked and really don't need them.. Still thinking bout it!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

I had the day off yesterday and was busy as shit. Didn't have time to get on much. Then today I'm at work and bored and no one is on.

Ive got a pack of those headband bx.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

LoL...
Ive got Two Headband Bx's....
and two Grapeheads i Believe... Maybe three...
My IF collection must look like your KOS collection karma....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

Grapeheads caught my eye for sure but I don't see how the headband bx could possibly be better than the 707 headband I already have. Need to get some colloidal silver and start making fems of some of these clone only I have, not sure why someone has not done that yet??????? Blue Dream, 707 HB, Blackberry Kush, shit even the purple and pink Plushes, and some other elites could get hit, that shit would sell fast!!!! Plushberry fems, fucking kids would go nuts for that. Thats what I thought someone did with the Skywalker OG, but apparently I got duped. Notice that shit sold out and was back in stock the next day. I saw that you grabbed a pack of that fs KAB and that sent me over the edge.....lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yah but without testing i wouldnt touch them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I had the day off yesterday and was busy as shit. Didn't have time to get on much. Then today I'm at work and bored and no one is on.
> 
> Ive got a pack of those headband bx.


I was gonna order for all those freebies but then what will I do with them? 
Lmao I won't grow them no time soon.. I have plenty So I think I'm going to pass.. But I will love to see some of y'all grow it..

What I am going to do is mix thi recipe up so I don't need to use bottled nutes anymore just water.  thanks Kab!
Im gonna be picking up equipment and waiting for bright moments which is anyday now..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 21, 2012)

Karma updated at the tude sour apple


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

No problem wyte. I figured once I threw up a couple shots of my girls in that mix that someone would give it a shot. Bluejeans is running it. Pretty sure that she's the only one so far. 

Both my orders arrived. My girl just told me. I'll try and get an updated list up tonight. 
Now the difficult part. I'm poppin something tonight. Gonna be a tough choice


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

I see there is only one pack of that firestarter left. How long does it generally take them to restock? I want to buy, but need new carbon filters so can't


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Sketchy I'm not seeing it. Who makes it?

Horned frog. I'm not really sure. Shadders is always on shoot him a pm. I'm sure he'll get right back with you. His user name is Shadrack he's a mod over there. Real good dude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Theres no way to know hornedfrog, my thoughts is if you can get them now cause theres no way to know


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, wish I had more time to look around on there today, but I'm about to head off to work.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 21, 2012)

KAB here is the link

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/karma-genetics-seeds-sour-jack/prod_4121.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Dude just posted over at cz that his tude bodhi order came with those super Silver snow lotus freebies. Just got his today. 

Did anyone else's come with em?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thought it was sour apple?

Thats sour jack


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice sketchy. U wrote sour apple. And when u wrote karma I thought u were clueing me in specifically. Lol. I'm a sour nut. But I was eyeing those a while ago. They've been sold out for a hot minute


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine haven't been delivered yet....
I hope so though.... '*' Fingers X'D '*'


----------



## Airwave (Mar 21, 2012)

That Drewdank really wants those Grapestompers.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn you guys and your posting pictures! lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> No problem wyte. I figured once I threw up a couple shots of my girls in that mix that someone would give it a shot. Bluejeans is running it. Pretty sure that she's the only one so far.
> 
> Both my orders arrived. My girl just told me. I'll try and get an updated list up tonight.
> Now the difficult part. I'm poppin something tonight. Gonna be a tough choice


Yeah what to pop is always a hard choice.. I still have a hard time doing that.. 
Yeah im going to run that with botanicare coco.. Never again will i buy hydrofarm coco.. I recommend everyone to stay away from it it killed too many seedlings to even mess with.. Even with rinsing.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 21, 2012)

Oops, lol yup sour jack.. And I'm not high so, I gots no excuse for that one


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Im very excited now, just took a look at station's earlier pic's..
And one of my bitche's is lookin very firestarter-erry.... 
Hallellujah, Praise Jebus!!








wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah what to pop is always a hard choice.. I still have a hard time doing that..
> Yeah im going to run that with botanicare coco.. Never again will i buy hydrofarm coco.. I recommend everyone to stay away from it it killed too many seedlings to even mess with.. Even with rinsing.


Yah i think that was my mistake the first time, i attributed the loss of two seedlings to disease but im pretty sure it was because i went with inferior coco...

Not doin that again!!!
If i have to drive 20 minutes to get better coco, well then ill just drive 20 minutes Gaht Dammit!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 21, 2012)

please god....err who ever. Please, pretty pretty fucking please with a stripper on top... Let this one freebie be in my package.. I'll start the crusades again..? Huh,huh?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 21, 2012)

Passed on Moonwalk and Timewreck. Got Dirty Girl, Firestarter, and Homewrecker instead. Tude order arrives today and the SD HoF promo should arrive soon. I am done for a while.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> please god....err who ever. Please, pretty pretty fucking please with a stripper on top... Let this one freebie be in my package.. I'll start the crusades again..? Huh,huh?


His name is Jehovah, and if you gimme your addy..
I have some wonderful pamphlets to enlighten and ensnare your soul...

From Bodhi---


> coo, i was wondering when those would start going outl....
> i sent in 44 of those packs as freebies...


/\.... The super silver strawberry lotus



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Passed on Moonwalk and Timewreck. Got Dirty Girl, Firestarter, and Homewrecker instead. Tude order arrives today and the SD HoF promo should arrive soon. I am done for a while.


Hey, candy man..
Those TCVG beans should come with a '78 skunk mix pack..
Pretty sweet....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> His name is Jehovah, and if you gimme your addy..
> I have some wonderful pamphlets to enlighten and ensnare your soul...
> 
> From Bodhi---
> ...


And the tude acting like they don't know shit!


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 21, 2012)

How is Canna Coco? I said earlier in this thread that I've been using subs super soil for two years with great success. The problem is that I keep my house and grow room spotless, yet I was buying soil (roots) that was bringing thrips and white flies into my house which annoyed me. So I'm looking for a medium which I can be sure of to not be contaminated with bugs. I'm also just looking to change things up a bit and satisfy a personal goal be familiar with different mediums. 

Glad I grabbed those Bodhi Clusterfunk since we might get those freebies


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> How is Canna Coco? I said earlier in this thread that I've been using subs super soil for two years with great success. The problem is that I keep my house and grow room spotless, yet I was buying soil (roots) that was bringing thrips and white flies into my house which annoyed me. So I'm looking for a medium which I can be sure of to not be contaminated with bugs. I'm also just looking to change things up a bit and satisfy a personal goal be familiar with different mediums. Do a lot of you grow in coco?


Im in the process of switchin over from Super Soil...
The only thing that hindered the process was buying inferior coco...
Ive never used it, but Skunk does (skunkmunkie).. The Canna Coco... And you can see for yourself the results he gets...
It just isnt readily available in most parts over here US, unless you order online...



wyteberrywidow said:


> And the tude acting like they don't know shit!


I know, what douches...LoL


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 21, 2012)

tbh skunkimunkie's smoke reports are what got me interested in coco. First it was just a thought that crossed my mind while drooling over his bud shots. But afterward I went to water the ladies and when I saw the thrips moving around in soil as I watered it, it was like an epiphany and I decided it was time to try something new. Plus my supersoil is gone so I have to do something.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

I ordered clusterfunk and got no freebies

Got another tude order coming with sinatra and moonwalk maybe those freebies are in it


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

hof: they are good guys from my area, and i helped them out to get things rolling, but bad luck, and bad decisions took there toll and the company fell apart from whithin. the snowlotus hybrids should be solid, working with chems is always a risk, but what ive seen looks good.

seeds split when the humidity spikes on the line or in storage...
the usually sprout fine, but long term storage is effected...


the sssl was a promo buy 2 get the freebie pack, im glad to hear they are going out....

______________-


Jkahn:
He told me 33 went in. I hope some of you got one. That would make the circle complete. People thought I was starting rumors... til they find out attitude is FN with it.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 21, 2012)

what do you guys use instead of snowstorm or gravity?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 21, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> the sssl was a promo buy 2 get the freebie pack, im glad to hear they are going out....


Is this for Bodhi from the attitude?


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah. There was no formal announcement. I announced it as a surprise before the release but no one, not even Bodhi, could confirm it. Only the tude knew and didn't "mention" it. Now it seems like if you bought two packs you got it. While supplies lasted. I heard 33, jkahn heard 44.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> At HD there $75- a 10 pack....



+like+

fucking no likes..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ohhh..
No wonder Peeps didnt get them..
They were Buy 2 get 1 free....

Glad i bought 2!!!

He posted that he sent in 44... which is even better more for the masses...



hellraizer30 said:


> I ordered clusterfunk and got no freebies
> 
> Got another tude order coming with sinatra and moonwalk maybe those freebies are in it


Im gunna assume yes!
Baggins (umbra), got it and he had 3 packs....


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 21, 2012)

That pisses me off a lil bit. I'm happy for those of you that got it, but the only reason I didn't get a second pack was because I figured if I am getting a freebie, why not save my money. If I would have known you had to buy two I would have grabbed a Dank Sinatra or just another Clusterfunk. Oh well easy come easy go.

and fuck attitude.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> That pisses me off a lil bit. I'm happy for those of you that got it, but the only reason I didn't get a second pack was because I figured if I am getting a freebie, why not save my money. If I would have known you had to buy two I would have grabbed a Dank Sinatra or just another Clusterfunk. Oh well easy come easy go.
> 
> and fuck attitude.


Yah i feel you,
They would have probably sold more if they advertised the freebie....


And most of my IF beans were a Gift.... 
But ima try and run them asap if i can.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope so but im not holding my breath! Wouldnt be the first time getting fucked over by the tude


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm at work till nine. I got a pack of clusterfunk and moonwalk. I could have my girl open them and look for me but I'm not pressed. Plus if she opens the one from cz on accident I'm gonna hear about it. Lol. There's like 15 packs or something in there. She knows I did a big order. But I'm sure I'd still hear about it.

Truth be told I'm more afraid of her than I am curious. And I'm pretty damn curious!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> what do you guys use instead of snowstorm or gravity?


I use overdrive, I used to use gravity but my nugs would get too dense and I would get bud rot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol thats to funny karmas


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

That's right, big batch of Bodhi's coming for you eh KAB? I google searched Reserva Privada Skywalker OG grow, and they have what I said when I started that thread on here that got wiped out word for word on another seed site....lol http://royalqueenseeds.net/2012/03/14/reserva-privada-skywalker-og-fems/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm expecting three bodhi packs. Plus maybe the freebie. But a shit ton of KOS

Oh snap just got the text. She opened em

"Jeeze get enough stuff from there huh
Lol just messing but for real you have a problem "

Freebies didnt come. Fuck attitude


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

Lilbs lmao that's funny they took your post for thier search lol..
u don't think you will find a grow just like all DNA/Rp strains.. They just come out with them 

When I first started growing I was buying alot of DNA stuff. Some were good and I had of hermies from thier FEMs. So now I stay away from that..

Sour kush- fire
cataract kush-ffire 
kushberry-fire but 2 hermies out a 6 pck
og k the 18- hermie 
connie ching - okay could have been Better.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lilbs lmao that's funny they took your post for thier search lol..
> u don't think you will find a grow just like all DNA/Rp strains.. They just come out with them
> 
> When I first started growing I was buying alot of DNA stuff. Some were good and I had of hermies from thier FEMs. So now I stay away from that..
> ...


My cataract kush was super fire


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

My dude raves about his Connie Chung. He did say he had to hunt a lil tho


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My dude raves about his Connie Chung. He did say he had to hunt a lil tho


I got one connie chung in flower right now freebie seed


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

Heres the beans i got in the stash now.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is the ones i went through already.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> My cataract kush was super fire


Yes super fire it is but a low yielder


karmas a bitch said:


> My dude raves about his Connie Chung. He did say he had to hunt a lil tho


very finnicky plant. Out of A 6 PAck of FEMs no keepers all were basically the same.

But just look at all the new strains that just came out
holy grail kush
kosher 
chocolope kush
stacked kush
lemon og
exodus kush
skywalker kush

All released within a year no test grows or anything?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Guess what else was missing from my orders? No blackberry widowXappalachia. I'm sure it's just a mistake. Hopefully my pm is responded to quickly


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Jbthesampleking. U work for one of the seed banks right?

How was the sour double Kush. 

What bodhi gear are those I can't read em


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

*WB & JB:*

Cataract kush? Really? What pheno did you get? Or please describe. I may have to try them again. Some of my first attitude purchases were DNA, RP, and TGA. 

I got the cataract kush, sleestack X skunk, and con cheese with an afghan seeds promo. 

None of the afghan made it. 

The sleestacks were, meh. Some tall, some short. No real kick. One went for 28 weeks and did not rip any better than anything else running. 

Only kept one con chz. They grew small at first. I had 3 phenos. One had a huge bud from supercropping, the other two were small clustered nugs. The two smaller buded plants had a sweet cherry type smell. High was so so. My friend is still running to see if worth keeping around. 

The cat kush had only a few germ and I had one keeper. It was really short (less than a foot after a 2 month and a half veg) and I had to tie it down to get clones. I had to cut it mid way through flowering because it did have a herm but only bananas. But I may have let it go too long. I passed the cut to a friend of mine and he has had success with it. It hits nice but the querkle and plushberry still rip it overall. It does make me zombie-ish when I mix the cat with the querkle though. Brain stupifying fun. 

===================


*WB: *

Were all those fems? I have the og 18 (6 pack). I couldn't resist it because of their "limited stock connoisseur only", it called out to me. After they sold out and reloaded, I was like WTF. Suckered in.

Just got their kush berry (Reg). Might have to compare that sour kush (in Reg if I can find it) to the sour diesel (cali c). Glad to hear someone say it is good.


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Freebies didnt come. Fuck attitude


Yep, I didn't get SSSL freebies either, bought three packs. Ordered right after the stuff dropped too. Not that I expect any freebies unless specifically listed, but leaves a bit of a foul taste for attitude.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

*JB*

Ha ha. Kab.

Yeah. What he said about the bodhi gear. I couldn't make them out either. Curious. How were your jedi. I think a friend of mine had two phenos. I tried them but I did not truly enjoy them. Nor did I enjoy the one pheno I sampled of qrazy train.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> *WB & JB:*
> 
> Cataract kush? Really? What pheno did you get? Or please describe. I may have to try them again. Some of my first attitude purchases were DNA, RP, and TGA.
> 
> ...


Yes all we're fem. I know the cat kush was low yielder and short so I'm guessing a la con pheno.
My og 18 was 2 weeks in flower n pushing out balls As well as pistils.

The sour kush is very good!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 21, 2012)

No freebie here either. Oh well. I only ordered one pack so i would have been shocked if there were. Just stoked to have my first Bodhi pack. The rest of my beans cowered in fear as i set the a13xa11 in the stash.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Guess what else was missing from my orders? No blackberry widowXappalachia. I'm sure it's just a mistake. Hopefully my pm is responded to quickly


huh wha!?

its funny cuz it's not me.. . 

just WU'd cz for Grapehead from supernatural, looking forward to the jaffa and .?.


but now i hope the grapehead's there too


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

I was really leaning towards poppin them tonight when I got home too. I'm sure I'll get sorted out. Just damn. Now I gotta wait for a pm hoping everything is ok.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks WBW. Good luck with those AG. Bodhi party!!!


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 21, 2012)

Jpthesampleking you got two strains I would give my left arm for, the Candy Drop and Leia OG. Wish I wasn't sleeping on Gage Green while they were available. (I know the Leia is at auction, not interested in 5packs)

I've had mixed results from DNA, specifically their Reserva Privada line. I grew Sour Diesel from reg seed and it was good to me. I was too ill to take proper care of it but even bent halfway over it produced a nice cola and solid tangerine sized nuggets on all of the branches. I've never smoked genuine Sour Diesel from clone so I have little to compare this to, but it had a lemon citrus taste that was slightly sour I guess when you smoked it. It's decently potent enough the first couple times you smoke it but I developed a tolerance quicker than I have with other strains. And that's just from 1 reg seed I germinated. 

The OG18 sucks ass. It took almost twelve weeks but I let it finish and it's not worth it. Almost no trichome coverage, very fluffy and airy, the taste is ok, the high is bleh, and it was a full on herm. It is just a bad phenotype as I know there are good ones out there, but it's what I got from the seed I germed.

And I was reading on another forum that the X18 clone they were given for the X18 Pakistani was only given to them 6 months before they released it in seed. Doesn't leave any time for testing. So after I read that I decided no more RP for me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's what did come in the cz order

KOS black Malawi 2 packs
KOS cbr1947 2 packs 
KOS deep space
KOS deep north
KOS super silver daze
KOS el jefe Thai 
KOS chunky cherry malawi
KOS iron cindy
KOS Deep phaze 
eugenics genetics OG graze
eugenics genetics cannazon jack 
plus some freebies
Mosca bubba kushXotmXyo mama(male)
Indiana bubble gumXnepal indica
Sour dXsnowdawg
And something from kindmind I can't make out in the pic.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was really leaning towards poppin them tonight when I got home too. I'm sure I'll get sorted out. Just damn. Now I gotta wait for a pm hoping everything is ok.


Man, been going through that a lot lately. I think I got that RD situation straightened out with the seed depot, I'm sure they will take care of you on that but I was wanting to pop a couple out of the block as well (specially when it is the Karma Bitch). I am willing to bet that I get my second pack before ww gets his...............


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here's what did come in the cz order
> 
> KOS black Malawi 2 packs
> KOS cbr1947 2 packs
> ...


Holy KOS hell KAB! You must really like their gear huh? Glad you are on the home team  Sour D X Snowdawg, are those what you guys were talking about earlier in the thread? Who breeds those?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Man, been going through that a lot lately. I think I got that RD situation straightened out with the seed depot, I'm sure they will take care of you on that but I was wanting to pop a couple out of the block as well (specially when it is the Karma Bitch). I am willing to bet that I get my second pack before ww gets his...............


Id bet you're right. I'm not throwing that pic up till next week. Didn't you get to see the teaser I threw up here?i thought for sure u did. Yeah I'm sure I'll get sorted out. It's not like I don't have other beans to pop anyways. But damn of course it's the ones that I was itchin to pop. Was the guy that straightened u out Jbthesampleking or just Jb? Cuz I swear I read his name the first time then I looked again and it just says Jb ?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm pretty certain $our bred them. I think that's what jkahn said anyways. Damn I haven't been remembering shit lately. But yeah those are the ones we were talking about. I requested em. Pretty sure I got more than just a couple too. So I should be able to do a decent selection. They are the ones genuity has running right now

Yeah KOS has the fire. I have two packs of their Durban poison elixir and one pack of call girl sitting with my firestarters too. Plus I have another pack of shish99 and a pack of iron Cindy that were already in the stash.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 21, 2012)

you meng! sour d x snowdawg! i want some of those.

can have?

http://www.petitelapgiraffe.com/index.php


----------



## headbender (Mar 21, 2012)

some of you guys with bugs in your soil might want to look up springtails if your not seeing any gnats or thrips above ground there most likely springtails which are beneficial usually the presence of springtails indicates a healthy soil


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 21, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Here is the ones i went through already.View attachment 2081014


Nice picks grown and yet to be grown


----------



## Bluejeans (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Fuck it. Just bought a pack. Lol.


You go dude! Gotta see your pics soon. That is some amazing looking stuff, ain't it?


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 21, 2012)

You must spread rep before kab can have more
No like button and rep is wore out



karmas a bitch said:


> Here's what did come in the cz order
> 
> KOS black Malawi 2 packs
> KOS cbr1947 2 packs
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

Order I got from tude for Christmas:

Order Inventory:
Product: Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HOLB331
Price: £26.99

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Holy Smoke 2 x Malawi Gold Reg, 2 x Mozambique Poison Reg, 2 x Mulanje Gold Reg
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE HOLY SMOKE SEEDS
Price: £0.00

The first Mulanje was a dud.

The Malawi:












I think smaller Rockwool size is better and I am going to try an experiment by cutting a 1.5" cube into 8 3/4" cubes.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 21, 2012)

Added to the vault: clusterfunk -chem91 skunk va x 88 g13/hp - bodhi, PinkDawg #1- pink chem x stardawg - jaws, white strawberry diesel- strawverry diesel x white salmon- jaws, insane jane- jaws


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Id bet you're right. I'm not throwing that pic up till next week. Didn't you get to see the teaser I threw up here?i thought for sure u did. Yeah I'm sure I'll get sorted out. It's not like I don't have other beans to pop anyways. But damn of course it's the ones that I was itchin to pop. Was the guy that straightened u out Jbthesampleking or just Jb? Cuz I swear I read his name the first time then I looked again and it just says Jb ?


JB is the one that helped me out, they said they are trying to get things sorted out over there so they don't continue to have this problem. So my "Skywalker OG" came from the tude today and I opened it up to shattered glass and seeds flying, fucking pissed. This is the shit I am talking about Karma....lol. And I noticed they labeled it "Skywalker Kush", fuck you Reserva Privada, you have lost a customer for life. This is NOT the way I want my seeds to come! Still fucking looking for 1 of the beans, I feel like I did when I smoked crack 20 yrs. ago


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Damnn... KaB..
Tha's one Nice order!!

Cant believe you got two packages with missing beans in them.. Crazy coincidences...

There not even tryin to hide that bait 'n switch..
Skywalker OG in the ad's.. And sour kush on the Pack... Thats fucked up...

Ohh, and congratulations on being Published!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

Classic bait and switch, I cannot find any info on how to contact them either. Just wanted to give them my two cents, definitely don't want anymore of their gear.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Classic bait and switch, I cannot find any info on how to contact them either. Just wanted to give them my two cents, definitely don't want anymore of their gear.


Have you seen these pics... Just some Sour Kush pics 3 week flower.. 
http://royalqueenseeds.net/2012/03/19/reserva-privada-sour-kush-aka-headband-wk5-flowering/

Genral info:
[email protected]

Order enquiry:
[email protected]

Contact Us...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok it's official. As of today I am Blue Dreamin'
This chocolate mind melt nug aint bad either. 

The stealth was unique. It even came with a dick in the box.

[video=youtube;WhwbxEfy7fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

/\.....lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha, dick in a box is classic......thanks for the dna e-mail jkahn.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Lastwood that bodhi nevilles hazeXa11g u were asking about is called zuvuya

And the kind mind freebies are 10 jack hererXvortex


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
[email protected]
Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 550 550 #5.1.0 Address rejected [email protected] (state 14).


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 21, 2012)

You all are making me so jealous!! I want to hop on the bandwagon and order but I am waiting on 2 packages now that are 20 and 31 days out!!

But when my gear arrives I'll order more and try and fit in with the cool kids lol

Waiting on 4 strains from sannie Mad shack, mad kush, and two others ones a freebie forgot

From the tude I got on the CC promo, some femaleseedsco and again another pack I cant remember plus da freebies.

Next I want to order from seaofseeds and Cannazon got to get some HOF


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> And the kind mind freebies are 10 jack hererXvortex


Kindminds a cool dude. Has great talent. I have his BlueWidow x Vortex and a few others.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Kindminds a cool dude. Has great talent. I have his BlueWidow x Vortex and a few others.


I got that but havnt run it yet


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jbthesampleking. U work for one of the seed banks right?
> 
> How was the sour double Kush.
> 
> What bodhi gear are those I can't read em


No don't work for a seed company I'm a music producer. The Sour double kush is looking nice. Got some bubba looking pheno's a nd a couple sour diesel/more sativa looking pheno's. One of the sour double kushes hermed out in week 4. The bodhi pack that is unopened is starchild. The two open packs were dank sinatra both under 50 % germ rate .


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 21, 2012)

imma be your moms syrup, she gonna be my waffle...

^the "motherlover" video is hilarious too.

dream is blue. 
then all is well.

puff puff bitches.

sage goes BOOM on the table!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Kindminds a cool dude. Has great talent. I have his BlueWidow x Vortex and a few others.


Haven't spoken with him before. 

So I'm about to pop some beans. No idea what else but I know I'm poppin some bodhi. Batman,jkahn, and I are doing a journal. Right? We are still doing that?heres my bodhi list. Suggestions? Bodhi suggested the blowfishXappalchia. 

BlowfishXappalachia
nevilles hazeXa11g
old sog sshXsnow lotus
a13Xa11g
clusterfunk
moonwalk
tiger melon
dank Sinatra


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 21, 2012)

coming soon .. .. . 

homewrecker 
iron cindy 
generic weed 
2 x good ideas mix 5pk 
grapehead 
zit 
d99 
nightcap 
bubba love 
alienfruit


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> *WB & JB:*
> 
> Cataract kush? Really? What pheno did you get? Or please describe. I may have to try them again. Some of my first attitude purchases were DNA, RP, and TGA.
> 
> ...


I ran the Cataract kush Fem and all 6 popped. Had a couple keeper I kept the all around good one. Og looking buds structure wise but all were la con dom acept one. Dark grey looking buds very strong. Very similar to my Cali con Pre p8 bubba s1 keeper which was a pheno very similar looking to pure kush


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Haven't spoken with him before.
> 
> So I'm about to pop some beans. No idea what else but I know I'm poppin some bodhi. Batman,jkahn, and I are doing a journal. Right? We are still doing that?heres my bodhi list. Suggestions?


We should. I really think that Tigermelon, Blowfish x App, and Clusterfunk are going to be winners.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> *JB*
> 
> Ha ha. Kab.
> 
> Yeah. What he said about the bodhi gear. I couldn't make them out either. Curious. How were your jedi. I think a friend of mine had two phenos. I tried them but I did not truly enjoy them. Nor did I enjoy the one pheno I sampled of qrazy train.


popped bodhi danksinatra 2 packs unpopped starchild. Didnt pop the jedi's yet


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> No don't work for a seed company I'm a music producer. The Sour double kush is looking nice. Got some bubba looking pheno's a nd a couple sour diesel/more sativa looking pheno's. One of the sour double kushes hermed out in week 4. The bodhi pack that is unopened is starchild. The two open packs were dank sinatra both under 50 % germ rate .


Oh shit now I remember where I knew your name from. I saw u posting about what asses we were in here in a breed bay thread. U asked me for bodhis email addy and I wouldn't give it to u. I was gonna post an apology in ur thread over there. sorry again I just don't give out peeps addys. I'm glad I was at least able to direct u where to find him. I'm also glad that he took care of you. That is a real shitty germ rate. Did the ones that made it turn out good?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Haven't spoken with him before.
> 
> So I'm about to pop some beans. No idea what else but I know I'm poppin some bodhi. Batman,jkahn, and I are doing a journal. Right? We are still doing that?heres my bodhi list. Suggestions? Bodhi suggested the blowfishXappalchia.
> 
> ...


Nev haze x a11g or some moonwalk


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Jpthesampleking you got two strains I would give my left arm for, the Candy Drop and Leia OG. Wish I wasn't sleeping on Gage Green while they were available. (I know the Leia is at auction, not interested in 5packs)
> 
> I've had mixed results from DNA, specifically their Reserva Privada line. I grew Sour Diesel from reg seed and it was good to me. I was too ill to take proper care of it but even bent halfway over it produced a nice cola and solid tangerine sized nuggets on all of the branches. I've never smoked genuine Sour Diesel from clone so I have little to compare this to, but it had a lemon citrus taste that was slightly sour I guess when you smoked it. It's decently potent enough the first couple times you smoke it but I developed a tolerance quicker than I have with other strains. And that's just from 1 reg seed I germinated.
> 
> ...


Cant sleep on the gage green. I wish i grabbed the blackberry widow when i had a chance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Bodhi told me the wrong parents of the tiger melon it's actually 
tiger melon is chem d x uzbeki (uzbeki dom)


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here's what did come in the cz order
> 
> KOS black Malawi 2 packs
> KOS cbr1947 2 packs
> ...


That Deep Phaze look sick!


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> JB is the one that helped me out, they said they are trying to get things sorted out over there so they don't continue to have this problem. So my "Skywalker OG" came from the tude today and I opened it up to shattered glass and seeds flying, fucking pissed. This is the shit I am talking about Karma....lol. And I noticed they labeled it "Skywalker Kush", fuck you Reserva Privada, you have lost a customer for life. This is NOT the way I want my seeds to come! Still fucking looking for 1 of the beans, I feel like I did when I smoked crack 20 yrs. ago


Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 21, 2012)

id love to see some iron cindy


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 21, 2012)

if only the flower was in better focus.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn definately pop that tiger melon and either clusterfunk or dank sinatra. I'm gonna pop 5 pindawg and 5 white strawberry diesel


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh shit now I remember where I knew your name from. I saw u posting about what asses we were in here in a breed bay thread. U asked me for bodhis email addy and I wouldn't give it to u. I was gonna post an apology in ur thread over there. sorry again I just don't give out peeps addys. I'm glad I was at least able to direct u where to find him. I'm also glad that he took care of you. That is a real shitty germ rate. Did the ones that made it turn out good?


Its all good no hard feelings bro, i had just started my forum accounts and didnt know any better. The Dank sinatra's never made it to the flower room. By the time i got the replacement pack and popped them all the other seeds were huge. I took a clone off each one and they just made it back to party cups. I got 8 plants out of 2 packs nothing is sexed tho.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 21, 2012)

On a side note I sent Adam from The Attitude Seed Bank some beats and he loved them. He told me he wants to use some music in some upcoming promo video's and such. He told me to make a list of gear i liked and that his boss was going to send me a BIG goodie bag. Booyaaahhh!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

All I can say KAB is......GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo wyte take that down please

Thats not the one I'm entering. It's a way better pic

Yeah lilbsdad. It is great


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 21, 2012)

He obviously wasn't reading......lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks wyte.

Damn I hate deciding what to run next. I want to see this burgundy,space bubba,black Malawi,cbr1947,and iron Cindy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yo wyte take that down please


my bad.. But def nice!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> my bad.. But def nice!


I concur (never used that word b4 lol)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 21, 2012)

your a lucky man karma, and that was some resiny bud too

hows the smoke


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 21, 2012)

lol 356 USD for that GS BX guess people have nothing better to blow there money on like maybe go help some people in need.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 21, 2012)

Karma-tough call on the seeds. If you're only picking one, I say tiger melon or blowfish x app. Finally got to see one of your "don't quote me" shots. Kinda speechless, thanks for sharing......*LIKE*[email protected] like button

Game of thrones has potential to be an epic series. I wanna see dragons, and battles, and titties.

Sorry to see all you guys get shit on by DNA/rp. I guess you never know what you're going to get with those guys.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll throw up some more once I enter my shot at cz.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yerrr....
5 out of 6 Little Blessings #2 sprouted, and 4 have been transplanted to cups of Coco....

Its been over a week, and one Plushberry has been Transplanted to Coco... 
All 4 AlienDawgz --- In Coco...
One WOS - Madness in Coco....

Lil_B that error message means that the e-mail address is valid, but they are just refusing to accept e-mails...
Mad sheisty...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dude just posted over at cz that his tude bodhi order came with those super Silver snow lotus freebies. Just got his today.
> Did anyone else's come with em?


 my tude bodhi order came monday, no bodhi freebies, but only ordered the a11g from bodhi. and also, this was the worst stealth job i ever seen by attitude, it looked like they didnt even try to hide it. wasnt thrilled about that at all.

JB, i think u had the candy drop and Leia, those are 2 GGG strains i missed that i really want, got the SM, GSOG, and Burg.

Anyone that posted something awesome, consider it liked.

RIU, please fix like button, omg.

AC Broken, temps are getting out of control, gonna try to fix it tomorrow, running at night for now.


and whoever said that little bit about the dreams of blue, i also concur. its the only thing i have to puff on atm, it s just not as hard hitting as i perfer for the night times. for the day times its a beautiful thing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yerrr....
> 5 out of 6 Little Blessings #2 sprouted, and 4 have been transplanted to cups of Coco....
> 
> Its been over a week, and one Plushberry has been Transplanted to Coco...
> ...


Goes to show they get alot of emails about thier shady seeds!

So wht are we breeding?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Goes to show they get alot of emails about thier shady seeds!
> 
> So what are we breeding?


Instead of just sayin the ALienDawg now..
Might as well wait to see how everyone performs and choose then.. Ill keep the best males but i cant flower them to completion....
You got a breeding tent right?

Jcashman, it was a buy 2 get one free, Bodhi Freebie.. Sop just coppin one pack wouldn't do it...
Sux tho, if the 'tude would of said sumin.. im sure most ppl who bought 1 pack would of bought 2...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Instead of just sayin the ALienDawg now..
> Might as well wait to see how everyone performs and choose then.. Ill keep the best males but i cant flower them to completion....
> You got a breeding tent right?
> 
> ...


Yes I have a breeding tent.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 21, 2012)

The attitude affiliate program has been Terminated Indefinitely.....
Fuck You assholes who were abusing the system, i liked that program....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Whats that program?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2012)

Where 10% of your purchases go bac to u or 10% of someone u recommend to attitude with a link goes to u


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good program  to bad its no longer


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten a pheno like station got out of those firestarters?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

I got one! It looks to be a average yielder! But sugary as hell 

So far out of three seeds i poped i got
Stations pheno
A wifi pheno
And a casey jones pheno

Not bad for just three beans


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 21, 2012)

well post some pics butthole! where's your thread at man? how many seeds did it take to find?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol i dont have any recent pics, but i have the veg pics in a journal over on cz, kinda not posting pics here on riu for a while


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> well post some pics butthole! where's your thread at man? how many seeds did it take to find?


just have the do and donts thread, all my others are closed


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> I ran the Cataract kush Fem and all 6 popped. Had a couple keeper I kept the all around good one. Og looking buds structure wise but all were la con dom acept one. Dark grey looking buds very strong. Very similar to my Cali con Pre p8 bubba s1 keeper which was a pheno very similar looking to pure kush




Sounds nice. Mine were regs and only one female. I don't know which parent is more dom in my cat k. I have dark green, not too tasty so I assume it is OG leaning. MMMmmh. Pure kush.




jbthesampleking said:


> On a side note I sent Adam from The Attitude Seed Bank some beats and he loved them. He told me he wants to use some music in some upcoming promo video's and such. He told me to make a list of gear i liked and that his boss was going to send me a BIG goodie bag. Booyaaahhh!



That is awesome. Way to connect with them on another level other than as "seed customer". Where can we hear some of your beats? Only on the upcoming video? What is your style?


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 22, 2012)

Get to breeding guys. Sounds like a good plan. 

KaB, I've been wondering if you might have flying tiger(chem d x uzbekistan hashplant x A11g) and not tiger melon which is a pheno of chem d x uzbek.



> the chem d x uzbeks came out outsanding, i have two plants i kept from that line...
> uzbekistank: a funky hashplant supreme, big fruity musky chem buds with a full surround sound high...
> and..
> tiger melon: chem d dom with insane frost and an aroma of honey rolled durbar sandalwood incense...


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Haven't spoken with him before.
> 
> So I'm about to pop some beans. No idea what else but I know I'm poppin some bodhi. Batman,jkahn, and I are doing a journal. Right? We are still doing that?heres my bodhi list. Suggestions? Bodhi suggested the blowfishXappalchia.
> 
> ...


If bodhi says its good. Fuuuccckkkkk iiittttt!! (Cheech Marin- from dusk til dawn.



jbthesampleking said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dido!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, this is pretty cool haha. Off topic I know, but it is pretty sweet. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iTAS_zjpK5o#!


----------



## headbender (Mar 22, 2012)

that sucks people are not not receiving bodhi freebies i ended up with three packs of the sssl but i did order six packs of bodhi gear but that was definately a sweet bonus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yah im not like the tudes attitude these days


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

Popped 2-12 packs

Chem d x Jo og
mendo queen x grapestomper og

I have 3 females out of 5 purple kush x jo og
i put 10 og x aloha white widow to flower..
my grapestomper og x Jo og is looking dank as fuck!


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome crosses WBW. Where to start... Who are the breeders?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

Gage green


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> that sucks people are not not receiving bodhi freebies i ended up with three packs of the sssl but i did order six packs of bodhi gear but that was definately a sweet bonus!!!!!!!!!


Ordered about the same
5 but, don't know if I got them freebies err not yet...(come on mail lady!)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Get to breeding guys. Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> KaB, I've been wondering if you might have flying tiger(chem d x uzbekistan hashplant x A11g) and not tiger melon which is a pheno of chem d x uzbek.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't find any little containers for pollen. Need some film canisters. Too bad everythings gone digital. ..... pollen sacks dropping everywhere


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Think I'll grab some ssh from mr nice again. I wouldn't mind having a shorter/height/week pheno. If you haven't had a haze dom plant you have to. It is the ultimate creeper.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

I got's no idea what's going on at attitude but......... can't complain about free seeds.... even if they are hermi-connect... errr Cali connection 







YEAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

Sometimes the Attitude fucks up in a good way. I missed the birthday promo and got on the Buddha promo instead. They sent me the California Dreaming and a Mixed Pack by accident, as well as the extra Buddha I'm supposed to get.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Sometimes the Attitude fucks up in a good way. I missed the birthday promo and got on the Buddha promo instead. They sent me the California Dreaming and a Mixed Pack by accident, as well as the extra Buddha I'm supposed to get.


thats pretty much exactly what happen here!!!! I to missed the order and they bate and switched the purple chem on me... So, I have two venom OG's now :-/ and the three Cali connect seeds i'll most likely never pop. POPPING BODHI TONIGHT!!!! TONIGHT TONIGH!! ...... just have to decide what!?!? got room for 12


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

They've never sent me shit for free... Except for 1 extra single Bean of SpaceBomb... (which i was charged a $2- for)
Not exactly anything to wrote home about....

*LIKE*
Sweet order Sketch,
And Nice freebies..
I bet those Super Silver StrawBerry Lotus's Are some Kickass Smoke!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

not gonna lie Jk... was so worried about this order.. not to mention I got a free crush proof tin for that the bodhi order was in....(I DISLIKE THIS!!!) I never order those just because I think it's a bigger chance a getting flagged..(no fact just paranoia) but, yea.... so, happy I'm shaking rolling this doobie LOLOL


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

Fuck it. I'm not paying more than £220 for those GS BX.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> not gonna lie Jk... was so worried about this order.. not to mention I got a free crush proof tin for that the bodhi order was in....(I DISLIKE THIS!!!) I never order those just because I think it's a bigger chance a getting flagged..(no fact just paranoia) but, yea.... so, happy I'm shaking rolling this doobie LOLOL


Does the gold label represent anything? Or are all Bodhi's packs like that?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

first order but, i'm thinking they are all like this...(assumption)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

They're all like that. I have gotten a few packs from him personally that weren't gold labeled. Just handwritten sharpie. 

I'm with you sketchy. I'm having such a hard time deciding what to pop. I'm leaning towards the tiger melon,or blowfishXappalchia as my bodhi pop. The other pack is really what's killing me


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 22, 2012)

I need more Bodhi in my life.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> first order but, i'm thinking they are all like this...(assumption)


His earlier packs had a plain sticker with his dude chillin on it... 
I love those gold stickers, if i could go back in time i would steal the idea..LoL
There so cheap, like .02 each..LoL But the best lookin pack out there...(and most recognizable... )


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm all good on the bodhi blackberry widowXapplachia. He just spaced adding them to my order. Honest mistake my order was pretty big. I've been sorted out. Relieved!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> His earlier packs had a plain sticker with his dude chillin on it...
> I love those gold stickers, if i could go back in time i would steal the idea..LoL
> There so cheap, like .02 each..LoL But the best lookin pack out there...(and most recognizable... )


I have gotten three tins for free before... but, this is the first free seeds... 


I'm not sweating attitude anymore but, swerve..... I still blame you! 



karmas a bitch said:


> I'm with you sketchy. I'm having such a hard time deciding what to pop. I'm leaning towards the tiger melon,or blowfishXappalchia as my bodhi pop. The other pack is really what's killing me


WORD!!?? I have to sit and stair at this... waiting for inspiration..(or for one to start talking).. I'm going to just pop them all MUHAHAHA!!!








.....then there is always the free seeds................................................. Ha!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice collection sketchy. 
Lots of gems there. 
Did u pop the irie seeds Detroit diesel yet?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sketch, how long did that take you to arrange those so neatly..LoL

Nice collection man...!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

ROCK ON!!!! totally forgot I made that order until I took that pic..(lie I didn't remember till you posted LOL) It is a strong choice! I wanted to do a full run but, one of my cards expired so had to drop it for a min. Now that I got another person on my card so there is 12 more  

hmm 5 DDF5's and 5 SSSL......Sounds like a combo i can work with


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sketch, how long did that take you to arrange those so neatly..LoL
> 
> Nice collection man...!!!


Took two joints..... umm so hang on (stoner math) 1joint + 4 cigs + a can of coke+ another joint+3 more cigs= about 35 mins


----------



## JCashman (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Jcashman, it was a buy 2 get one free, Bodhi Freebie.. Sop just coppin one pack wouldn't do it...
> Sux tho, if the 'tude would of said sumin.. im sure most ppl who bought 1 pack would of bought 2...


 see, i hear what you're saying, and probably woulda went for 2 if i knew a freebie was involved, personally im more frustrated with the really pisspoor packing/stealth. gonna write it off as a one time thing and forget about it. but some others like KAB ordered multi packs and also didnt get them..


karmas a bitch said:


> I'm expecting three bodhi packs. Plus maybe the freebie. .... Freebies didnt come. Fuck attitude


 


hellraizer30 said:


> Yah im not like the tudes attitude these days


 i see what you did there, and i LIKE it 



SketchyGrower said:


> not gonna lie Jk... was so worried about this order.. not to mention I got a free crush proof tin for that the bodhi order was in....(I DISLIKE THIS!!!) I never order those just because I think it's a bigger chance a getting flagged..(no fact just paranoia) but, yea.... so, happy I'm shaking rolling this doobie LOLOL


 i got a free tin once, i think they do it if u request the guarantee and the breeder packs that are all flimsy ie: small ziploc bags. awesome order though man, way to bring sexy back.



Airwave said:


> Does the gold label represent anything? Or are all Bodhi's packs like that?


all mine look like that 




and Sketchy, that is a very very awesomely impressive looking collection - like a dank overload over there. i tried reaching in to the screen to grab a pack. i'm sorry  lol


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> Sounds nice. Mine were regs and only one female. I don't know which parent is more dom in my cat k. I have dark green, not too tasty so I assume it is OG leaning. MMMmmh. Pure kush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is the link for the beats i sent to Adam. How u enjoy. I think its 20 beats on here. http://www.mediafire.com/?81luicxpixpfds7


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Took two joints..... umm so hang on (stoner math) 1joint + 4 cigs + a can of coke+ another joint+3 more cigs= about 35 mins


Sounds about right...LoL'

Ive been lookin at those seeds for awhile too...
Never pulled the trigger...
Lookinf orward to seein how you rock it, Detroit Diesel Mofucka...


J, yah the tude didnt start givin out the freebies until a few orders in.. So the ppl who ordered first won get them...
It was a secret promo anyway, which is why i think they didnt think it would matter....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i got a free tin once, i think they do it if u request the guarantee and the breeder packs that are all flimsy ie: small ziploc bags. awesome order though man, way to bring sexy back.
> 
> 
> 
> and Sketchy, that is a very very awesomely impressive looking collection - like a dank overload over there. i tried reaching in to the screen to grab a pack. i'm sorry  lol


K........................ I get told I look like Justin timberlake on almost a monthly bases  ... for you to say nice way to bring sexy back.. "I'm bringing sexy back".... gahhh that just proves to me that there is a god and he likes jokes.. ;-/ (<-- pirate face)

LOLOL


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have gotten three tins for free before... but, this is the first free seeds...
> 
> 
> I'm not sweating attitude anymore but, swerve..... I still blame you!
> ...



Looking very nice


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sounds about right...LoL'
> 
> Ive been lookin at those seeds for awhile too...
> Never pulled the trigger...
> ...


got to rep the home field  and the F5 thing has me interested...(I'm expecting very similar growth or stable) excitement fills the sketch den


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> K........................ I get told I look like Justin timberlake on almost a monthly bases  ... for you to say nice way to bring sexy back.. "I'm bringing sexy back".... gahhh that just proves to me that there is a god and he likes jokes.. ;-/ (<-- pirate face)
> 
> LOLOL



LoL....
Nd i look like bubba sparxxx...(had google it..LoL)

Yah, anything F5 and beyond is IBL teritory to me...

In my head all i can think is, "im bringin sexy back" ner ner ner ner ne rne n, over and over agin...


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> K........................ I get told I look like Justin timberlake on almost a monthly bases  ... for you to say nice way to bring sexy back.. "I'm bringing sexy back".... gahhh that just proves to me that there is a god and he likes jokes.. ;-/ (<-- pirate face)
> 
> LOLOL


I get told i look like justin timberlake all the time too......... We must be long lost brothers. Ha lol


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

Another shout out to Adam @ attitude. I woke up to a email saying i got two package on the way one full of gear and one with t shirts and such. Ill let everyone know what i got. Here is the link to the beats i sent him if anybody wants to check them out. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?81luicxpixpfds7


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Another shout out to Adam @ attitude. I woke up to a email saying i got two package on the way one full of gear and one with t shirts and such. Ill let everyone know what i got.


Damn, aint you lucky....

Curious to see what you got...

Not havin the *LIKE* button is really uppin the Post counts on this site...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Got some free firestarters in the mail today from a good friend. Thanks mang. 
So for sure I'm poppin 5 sour dXsnowdawg, and 3 firestarters today. 
Now just gotta decide on the other 2 packs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah...i'm pretty pissed about the bodhi freebies...especially now that people received them and i didnt with my 2 packs of bodhi gear....that and the cali con bait n switch and them never returning any of my emails has led me to not using them anymore. fuck them, they wont get any more of my business.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> I get told i look like justin timberlake all the time too......... We must be long lost brothers. Ha lol


BROTHER!!



jkahndb0 said:


> LoL....
> Nd i look like bubba sparxxx...(had google it..LoL)
> 
> Yah, anything F5 and beyond is IBL teritory to me...
> ...


LOL~~!!! oooooo the pain of that song!!

Can't complain to much as I'm sure it's gotten me laid more then a few times on that fact alone...(such a hooker)

I was interested in the DDF5 from the get go Pics,description,name all had my ears perking up... gonna maybe make a journal on it



jkahndb0 said:


> Damn, aint you lucky....
> 
> Curious to see what you got...
> 
> Not havin the *LIKE* button is really uppin the Post counts on this site...


AGREED!

and *Like*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

Lmao.. I get told I look like Sean Paul and when my facial hair grow I look like Jim jones


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

Bah, all you Justin Timberlake looking mugs. Bet you get all the girls. I get told I look like Scott Ian all the time. But, at least none of us look like Ron Howard's brother.....I hope.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

The DirtBerry Breeding Duo...LoL






(LoL... i look nuthin like that asshole...)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao.. I get told I look like Sean Paul and when my facial hair grow I look like Jim jones


I think sean paul is the guy I can't understand.... (and it's not because he speaks quick) I understand flesh n bone,BizzyBone,Krazie bone just fine..? lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

I can tell now we are going to have quite the variety!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I think sean paul is the guy I can't understand.... (and it's not because he speaks quick) I understand flesh n bone,BizzyBone,Krazie bone just fine..? lol


Lmao. I listened to him so much I understand everything. He could be confusing at times


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

I used to listen to sean paul all the time... Back when that ?? song came out.. I forget..LoL
I understood 9 out of 10 words...

Bone thugz is cool as shit too.. I saw them reuinite at the Gathering of the Juggalo's back in like '03or'05


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao. I listened to him so much I understand everything. He could be confusing at times


all I can make out is the word "sum" witch it sounds like he says often... 

Sketchy singing Sean Paul 

something something Summm SUmm sum something something something early morn... err Eeeeerlay Mornnnn


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I used to listen to sean paul all the time... Back when that ?? song came out.. I forget..LoL
> I understood 9 out of 10 words...
> 
> Bone thugz is cool as shit too.. I saw them reuinite at the Gathering of the Juggalo's back in like '03or'05


Never got the chance sadly to see them  but, Wu-TAng WAS pretty slick..(seen them before ""everyone"" having a fucking mic on stage)


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 22, 2012)

lol oh man...that sean paul song, i fuckin forget how it goes now, i had 2 1000w 12's, 2 600w 10's and 4 3 way 6x9's in my mustang back then...used to bump the shit out of that song.

used to listen to a lot of bone too. they're still one of the few rappers i listen to.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> all I can make out is the word "sum" witch it sounds like he says often...
> 
> Sketchy singing Sean Paul
> 
> something something Summm SUmm sum something something something early morn... err Eeeeerlay Mornnnn


LoL...
Earlly Morrnnn..LMFAO!!!
I remember that.... 
Sexy ladies who r on par with us,
in the car with us,
them nah war with us..
LoL..(i can keep goin to.. you jolted my memory..)


I saw ODB all cracked out on stage..
His vynil was so fucked up it wouldnt work and he was just in a daze..
People started throwin bottled and shit at him..LoL
He even said,"sorry yall, i was gettin high on my albums backstage.."


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 22, 2012)

i saw a youtube video a while back, it was a compilation of a bunch of people singing that sean paul song...it was funny as fuck to hear some of the dumb ass things people thought he was sayin lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> Earlly Morrnnn..LMFAO!!!
> I remember that....
> Sexy ladies who r on par with us,
> ...


hogwash.............


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 22, 2012)

fuck...lets get it on...thats the name of the song....dam, that was driving me nuts, i hate when i cant remember shit like that.

lol JK, i didnt really like ODB...baby i lke raaaaawwww....but i would have went and seen him for a good laugh lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> hogwash.............


Aint happenin'..LoL



cmt1984 said:


> fuck...lets get it on...thats the name of the song....dam, that was driving me nuts, i hate when i cant remember shit like that.
> 
> lol JK, i didnt really like ODB...baby i lke raaaaawwww....but i would have went and seen him for a good laugh lol.


It was at another gatherin of the Juggalos... went to a few.... 
Dont think i would do a straight ODB show either...
One year they even had a trailer where they had tattoo artists doin free tattoo's...
(same year Tech9ne handed out free E-Pills... LoL)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 22, 2012)

damn it missed my 2nd chance at the 420 post... FAILx2


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sup fellas any good news on any drops?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

just gimme the light and pass the drooooooooo


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> Earlly Morrnnn..LMFAO!!!
> I remember that....
> Sexy ladies who r on par with us,
> ...


I saw the whole wutang in 94 at the congress theater. ODB ran the show.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm all good on the bodhi blackberry widowXapplachia. He just spaced adding them to my order. Honest mistake my order was pretty big. I've been sorted out. Relieved!!!!


Glad to hear it was a mixup. Good luck choosing what to pop.





SketchyGrower said:


> hmm 5 DDF5's and 5 SSSL......Sounds like a combo i can work with


I love that you bought that many bodhi packs and ended up going with the freebies. I wonder if bodhi is trying to get those tested by handing so many out as freebies. I gotta get some one way or another. Nice collection btw. *like*


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have gotten three tins for free before... but, this is the first free seeds...
> 
> 
> I'm not sweating attitude anymore but, swerve..... I still blame you!
> ...


Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yah i agree nice sketchy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

The cannaventure should be happenin soon....




> Hello everyone! Got a quick update for everyone! These lines will be realeased in the first wave to hit seedbay! There are a few more crosses that we will be adding to the list, so keep checking our thread!
> 
> To get started we have already on the drying tables:
> 
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yah im all about the cannaventure drop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

> Whats up Fellas.. I just made a New Thread, detailing EXACTLY what will be dropped in the Upcoming Spring Release..... I had more pollen of different Dads than i thought I did, So there Are quite a few changes from the list above....Honestly, I think the Changes are for the better anyways..
> .
> Ill post the EXACT Line Up here, so there is No confusion....
> 
> ...



Most will also be at CZ, but in a more limited capacity....

The seeds are drying as we speak, and just have to be packaged and sent out over the next few weeks....

PS, i think i see that bitches nip...

LoL


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

I emailed the tude about the SSSL from bodhi. And got a nonanswer in return

Me = I would love to collect the super silver strawberry lotus from bodhi
and I read where it is a freebie. If I buy a pack of bodhi gear may I
recieve the super strawberry or may I purchase a pack by itsel?

Thank you
Regular customer boneheadbob

Hi There,
this is only available when purchased with Bodhi.
Many Thanks,
Jodie - The Attitude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wtf there so shady over there


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I emailed the tude about the SSSL from bodhi. And got a nonanswer in return
> 
> Me = I would love to collect the super silver strawberry lotus from bodhi
> and I read where it is a freebie. If I buy a pack of bodhi gear may I
> ...


If you buy Two packs, You WILL get the Freebie.. No worries man..
Buy with confidence...

There are 7 packs left, of MoonWalk...

_______________________________
But yah, they are always real Vague, or shady with there e-mail responses..
Real stupid move on there part...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well i got my tude order today  there was no sssh freebies in there. And i did order x2 packs
Owell not going to even think about it! Lots of other beans out there


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i got my tude order today  there was no sssh freebies in there. And i did order x2 packs
> Owell not going to even think about it! Lots of other beans out there


Yah, but you know what i mean.... 

Attitude or not, freebies make it out...



> Hi there
> 
> We do state that sometimes the free offers will be substituted with no
> notice and unfortunately this did happen to your order, I am very sorry for
> ...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, I am going to order TWO mr nice packs. I want SSH again, but what else should I get? I was thinking nevilles haze, or mango haze. Anyone have some insight? I'm looking for some real creeper.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep  just sucks out of x2 tude orders with bodhi on each of them i would of lucked out! But i guess folks there dont
Give to shits about us! Same shit happened with cannaventure freebies mothers mix


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ok, I am going to order TWO mr nice packs. I want SSH again, but what else should I get? I was thinking nevilles haze, or mango haze. Anyone have some insight? I'm looking for some real creeper.


medicine man


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

If i was going to place a Mr. Nice order i would do it Straight through Shanti on his Auction site...
https://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/index.php

It ends up being cheaper, good stealth, Direct from the breeder... And they have stuff that's sold out at other places...
However if you dont like mailing money/money orders to places.. Then i guess attitude is the place for you....
But if your lucky you can save 50%(i have), or more, or Less...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

I emailed them. Still no answer. I called them on the phone. They were all like huh what seeds. What are u talking about? Then peeps get em. I bought two packs. It is what is. I know they are still available to me. But damn. The attitude was supposed to send them. That's why they have em. I was an early order. Had to be one of he first.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey karmas can you pm me the number you use to call the tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I emailed them. Still no answer. I called them on the phone. They were all like huh what seeds. What are u talking about? Then peeps get em. I bought two packs. It is what is. I know they are still available to me. But damn. The attitude was supposed to send them. That's why they have em. I was an early order. Had to be one of he first.


What's gonna happen to all the leftover gear that didn't get sent out????

[FONT=&amp]011 44 1473 724698 <-------- The #[/FONT]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks jkahn


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks jkahn


You got free Long distance to the UK....
Cause if not, i would buy a Phone Card...
I actually keep one on me at all times in case i get Knocked...LoL

There closed right now anyway...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yah good idea


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the vote of confidence but screw em. If I could get moonwalk and something else I might spring for it but I have that dern 12 plant limit.



jkahndb0 said:


> If you buy Two packs, You WILL get the Freebie.. No worries man..
> Buy with confidence...
> 
> There are 7 packs left, of MoonWalk...
> ...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 22, 2012)

I've never seen a section for Cannaventure on seedbay so where are those going to be listed?


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

Jkahn:

I saw that promo on the rotating banner on attitudes page but did not see the whole poster. Ha ha. The first thing I saw was that chicks "expose". Then I scrolled down and you zoomed it. Great minds do think alike.

Where are the cannaventure hitting besides CZ? Tude?

Thanks for the MNS link. I never ventured over to the auction page from the seed site. I have to, now that I know about it. I saved a lot at Seur on MNS gear. Hope to do the same with these auctions.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I've never seen a section for Cannaventure on seedbay so where are those going to be listed?


Go to the "Private Breeders" section,
CannVenture is listed there, along with a bunch of other ppl...



dankstar comet said:


> Jkahn:
> 
> I saw that promo on the rotating banner on attitudes page but did not see the whole poster. Ha ha. The first thing I saw was that chicks "expose". Then I scrolled down and you zoomed it. Great minds do think alike.
> 
> ...


He does BIN's also on the Cheap...
he puts a good amount of seeds in the "packs" too....


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks Jkahn, gonna grab the bubba x fire and a few others. Once my card is loaded I'm also gonna get Karma's Happy Brother BX2 looks tasty


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

Heres some goji 31 days old



Papa goji, mama goji and baby goji. Baby goji was dropped on her head at ten days but I scooped her up and she did not grow for a few days. They are 31 days old in Roots soil and nothing else. The single pic is papa.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, Bob...
Love the Goji's.....
They look really healthy...


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

#1 girls enjoying some outside sun
#2 choco rain 7 week pheno, super frosty, dense and very good yield
#3 CR with plush in the background
#4 We get some snow in the high desert

JK thanks!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

I have three white grapes (aloha white widow x grape stomper)
They are 5 days younger then goji and they look great but goji is kicking butt on them.

I looked for WG info at seedfinder but theres about as much info on WG as there is on the goji.

Anyone know whose grape stomper they used?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 22, 2012)

MJ sure does love that roots. There has not ever been a single plant I've put into roots that didn't look perfectly happy and healthy threw out veg. I will miss that stuff.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 22, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Heres some goji 31 days old
> View attachment 2082412View attachment 2082413View attachment 2082414
> 
> 
> Papa goji, mama goji and baby goji. Baby goji was dropped on her head at ten days but I scooped her up and she did not grow for a few days. They are 31 days old in Roots soil and nothing else. The single pic is papa.


Looking good. Thx for pics! I wouldn't be surprised if papa goji turned out to be an og pheno. Love that snow shot. I don't know which high desert you live in but I love me some high desert CA&NV.


I bet what happened at the tude with the freebies is that they had their heads up their a$$e$ when the first people ordered and didn't start including them until later. I hope there are still some left when the next drop hits.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Looking good. Thx for pics! I wouldn't be surprised if papa goji turned out to be an og pheno.
> 
> 
> I bet what happened at the tude with the freebies is that they had their heads up their a$$e$ when the first people ordered and didn't start including them until later. I hope there are still some left when the next drop hits.


Probably will be....

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/white-grapes.41738/
the most info on hazeman is at the Farm unfortunately...
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/forums/hazeman-seeds.167/page-2


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 22, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> just gimme the light and pass the drooooooooo


buckle and a muckle a mo


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

*BB:*
Looking nice. Hope that CR turns out great for ya. I tried a few phenos but could not find a keeper.

*PD:*

Ha ha.

*Jkahn:*

Cannaventure did a cross with blue magoo?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

(photos courtesy of MtMan)

Whatever is on that list...
They did....


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Looking good. Thx for pics! I wouldn't be surprised if papa goji turned out to be an og pheno. Love that snow shot. I don't know which high desert you live in but I love me some high desert CA&NV.
> .


I lived in Vegas for many a year. Im in AZ not far from Williams, gateway to the GC
BHB = looking for that og pheno with the red berries


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> (photos courtesy of MtMan)
> 
> Whatever is on that list...
> They did....


Your about to make me buy a pack of these.........trying to hold out on the bright moments


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I have three white grapes (aloha white widow x grape stomper)
> They are 5 days younger then goji and they look great but goji is kicking butt on them.
> 
> I looked for WG info at seedfinder but theres about as much info on WG as there is on the goji.
> ...


White Grapes is AWW x GS/AWW and he used a GS from GGG. All's cool there though, as the GG fellas are friends with Hazeman


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> White Grapes is AWW x GS/AWW and he used a GS from GGG. All's cool there though, as the GG fellas are friends with Hazeman


they look good for $50


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> they look good for $50


They sure do, and Hazeman does some great work too.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> They sure do, and Hazeman does some great work too.


I was gonna grab them when they came out but thought my chances were slim of getting a grape stomper pheno since they are only 25% stomper


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 22, 2012)

Seems that my 10 pack of mendo montage from gage green has become a bit of a collector piece since he aint making any more. I should have grabbed those blackberry pie when i had the chance. I dont think he is making those any more either.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> White Grapes is AWW x GS/AWW and he used a GS from GGG. All's cool there though, as the GG fellas are friends with Hazeman


Excellent. Thanks for the reply. I got lucky there


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Order I got from tude for Christmas:
> 
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular
> ...


I wanted some of those but they only had two selections left when I was ready to get something from them. Now their banner will be up on the promo board on attitude for the next 3 months while everything is sold out. Good luck with those seeds. Please share results and smoke reports if you are able and willing.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2012)

I post regularly in LordJin's OG Scrog 2 journal. I am going to try and sprout a couple more of the Mulanje.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 22, 2012)

Bodhi Clusterfunk has been delivered. These will be on standby if the 20 RD seeds are bunk.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Seems that my 10 pack of mendo montage from gage green has become a bit of a collector piece since he aint making any more. I should have grabbed those blackberry pie when i had the chance. I dont think he is making those any more either.


Mendo Montage the first version is mos-def a collecters item now but it isn't completly phased out. There's MM-f2, Mendo Supremo and Atomic NL x MM currently in testing and as for the Blackberry Pie thats on hold for now but White Kush x BBP is in testing and is set to be much better.









^^ Those are from the initial WK x BBP run from Gage, but I and another tester currently have these in for test growing now. 
*
White Kush (Pure Kush x White Hashplant) *and *Blackberry Pie (Blackberry Widow x Crystal Locomotive)* 

With these in this new combination I'm expecting some serious keepers to find out of the 11 I have goin atm


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

Lookin like champs. Good work TSM.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

Mos def looking good skunk.

The 12 gs x gsbx foulballs are looking like some strong seedlings and so are the mr nice x chem og. All are doing good but as far as the gsbx don now those are idk ATM. 5 sprouted but only 3 maybe 2 look good to go. I'm not giving up on the rest tho.. Hopefully they get better.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanx bro, and dankstar Props 

I only got x5 sprouted on my Inferno Haze x Jo' OG, one of those is a mutant too lol. M4k said he'd send more but I've moved onto Atomic NL x MM now then later this weekend Chem D x Jo' OG. So next tester on the IH x OG needs to scuff as I didn't lol. Hopefully I'll get a couple of ladies outta the 4 though.

The foulballs male from what I'm told is straight up nasty chem so have those filters ready to take a beating lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx bro, and dankstar Props
> 
> I only got x5 sprouted on my Inferno Haze x Jo' OG, one of those is a mutant too lol. M4k said he'd send more but I've moved onto Atomic NL x MM now then later this weekend Chem D x Jo' OG. So next tester on the IH x OG needs to scuff as I didn't lol. Hopefully I'll get a couple of ladies outta the 4 though.
> 
> The foulballs male from what I'm told is straight up nasty chem so have those filters ready to take a beating lol


For sure.. 

I put the chem d x og to swim already 6 sunk 6 still floating the mendo queen x gsog all sunk and by tonight should be planted.

Full ggg lab I have going right now..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For sure..
> 
> I put the chem d x og to swim already 6 sunk 6 still floating the mendo queen x gsog all sunk and by tonight should be planted.
> 
> Full ggg lab I have going right now..


Im in complete denial
Im still goin for the *LIKE* button...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 22, 2012)

Me too. I can't even pass out rep no more!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me too. I can't even pass out rep no more!


LoL..
Ive been usin as a like button..
I actually just tried to rep u but i couldnt...

What was the name of those Bubble bags...
the splooge bags?
spungee, the cheap but still functionable?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

I keep going for the like button

I cants stand it no longer! I'm throwing up my shots on cz!!!!!!!!

Theyre up


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I keep going for the like button
> 
> I cants stand it no longer! I'm throwing up my shots on cz!!!!!!!!
> 
> Theyre up


I think you won...
and those RR x alien empress freebies that eugenics made are gonna be sick...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

I threw em up on cannetics too. For those that are on there. 

I love the way the shadows look on her back. It's like a monster! And it looks like the one is about to go in her booty!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I threw em up on cannetics too. For those that are on there.
> 
> I love the way the shadows look on her back. It's like a monster! And it looks like the one is about to go in her booty!


LOL..
The creature form the dank lagoon...
I see what u mean


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 22, 2012)

I think it's a sure thing Karma lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah I almost feel like I cheated.....

I laughed when people were giving the win to station2. That firestarter is sick no doubt. But my girls got ass for days


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Gud. The shoreline only pulled 2ozs. But they're killing the batch in the smell department. Really really sour. I'm curious to see what a good cure does.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure if it was already mentioned... new TGA strain comin soon. 
Orange Velvet x Qush [Space Queen x BubbaKush] = Orange Qrush

I really wanna try the Qush. Maybe test the Orange Qrush when it's ready.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 22, 2012)

And KaB, takes gold in this months CZ pic comp I reckon. Those the pic's you've been teasing us with in this thread?? I kept missing them in here lol but had an idea of what it was you had posted. I got the hair colour wrong though, I don't know why but I just figured you had a blonde on your arm bro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Fucking hell! $355 on the bank of gage auction lol way to much


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 22, 2012)

Just read on the Autoflower Network that Stitch is trying to get some Duckfoot seeds.If U have some or Know who has,swing by there and see if U can help the man out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Duck foot?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn I wonder if they will hook up the winner with exta packs liks bodhi did


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah that was a super solid move on bodhis part.


----------



## Surfr (Mar 22, 2012)

Dropping these into the dirt tonight....

StarDawg
Tres StarDawg
Afghan OG
Lemon Larry OG
Witches Weed


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 22, 2012)

wheres the witches weed from? Breeder?


----------



## Surfr (Mar 22, 2012)

DutchGrown... It was a limited drop from a couple years ago.. Here's the actual description..

SFV ChemD x C99 Joint Project - Dutchgrown & AAA Reservoir Seeds Limited! Small Batch Release This hybrid represents three of the worlds finest marijuana varieties; SFV OGKush, Chemdog D and Cinderella 99, all hailing from the stables of Reservoir and Dutchgrown Seeds. Reservoir's hard hitting SFV OGKush- ChemD and Dutchgrowns carefully selected C99 from Bros. Grimm will deliver mind blowing qualities youd expect from this marriage of potency and taste! Expect a 60 day finish and eye-crossing potency.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Not sure if it was already mentioned... new TGA strain comin soon.
> Orange Velvet x Qush [Space Queen x BubbaKush] = Orange Qrush
> 
> I really wanna try the Qush. Maybe test the Orange Qrush when it's ready.


Yah i linked the Danny Danko show with Mz Jill anouncin it a few pages (days) back...
Its comin in 2013....

Heres the show...
http://hightimes.com/entertainment/dan/7214
episode 18, she's toward the end, bout 75% in...


I saw sub post it on the weed nerd not too soon afterwards tho...



hellraizer30 said:


> Fucking hell! $355 on the bank of gage auction lol way to much


Thats just insane...
Bright Moments ==== Poor man's Grape Stomper BX...LoL
Harborside already has packs.../\ FML..LoL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well when we gunna get a chance at it! Cause i aint traveling to harbour side lol


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Duck foot?


 Sure the stuff with the joined leaves except for the tips.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pink Pistilld DucksFoot....






MoonUnit has the Original Clone and seeds(1st removed), and is working on a new release of Pure DF...






/\...DF pheno on a c99xBB...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice pistils


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok so what postal service is going to hand deliver my sannies order?


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 22, 2012)

Delilcious feminized seeds Cheese candy and Northern Light Blue now available at attitude


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok so what postal service is going to hand deliver my sannies order?


Someone told me in California they get em started in Jiffys for ya too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Someone told me in California they get em started in Jiffys for ya too.


*LIKE*.../\



hellraizer30 said:


> Ok so what postal service is going to hand deliver my sannies order?


Dis bitch rite Cheaa....\/


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 23, 2012)

yo, i be real serious here mate. Eh! who be growing them kens GDP? They have been out a bit now, and I want to see who has some flowering right now.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 23, 2012)

Is bbay lagging or is it just me?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Im down for that!  jkah


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 23, 2012)

Did anyone see how much the GS BX went for?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Last i saw was 355$ lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> yo, i be real serious here mate. Eh! who be growing them kens GDP? They have been out a bit now, and I want to see who has some flowering right now.


i know a bunch of peeps here got them! Me to  but not knowing off hand if there being run


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> i know a bunch of peeps here got them! Me to  but not knowing off hand if there being run


Welp, I'm veggin them right now among other things. Hopefully have some cuts going in the next few months... Wish I had better genetics going though. I had to revamp my farm... Summer is sneaking amongst our crops.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Im sure that gdp is solid genetics! You should snake up that last pack of firestarter though


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 23, 2012)

From Breedbay

Dank News Update...

We have received fresh stock from Breeders Choice today and are in teh process of adding it to the store, lines include...



kush ultra


 double cheese


 coffee kush


 pablos gold


 exe kush #4


 cranberry haze


 meximelia


 colombian black


 colombian goldbud


 nl90-haze


 purple bubba


 trainwreck


 rosa


 seraph


 pure haze


 pablos red


 blackgrape


 panama red


 royal purple kush


 exe kush #1


 blue diesel


 black haze


 jumping jack
Also... we have new Female and AutoFlowering Strains available from Royal Dutch Genetics which we have been selling in our walk in store and are now making them available online..


Strain List will be published later



regards


Pistils


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 23, 2012)

We back on line bbay fans.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I almost feel like I cheated.....
> 
> I laughed when people were giving the win to station2. That firestarter is sick no doubt. But my girls got ass for days



this is gonna work 2 fold for ya;

1) you are gonna win the contest (it is cheating lol)

2) and giving your lady huge ups; every girl i had LOVES compliments. If they get hit on at the bar a couple dozen times, im getting the best road head on the way home..


you got some steez my firend


and my vote


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 23, 2012)

What is going on with the CannaCollective auctions. There is one time on the main page of auction listings but then a different time for each individual listing.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Decided what's getting popped 

Bodhi seeds BlowfishXappalachia 11 seeds
Gage Green Burgundy 11 seeds 
Surefire seeds Firestarter 3 seeds
sour dieselXsnowdawg 5 seeds
duke barry 3 seeds

My girl decided she would rather try burgundy than black Malawi. I'm stoked to try some gage gear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

Lmao.. I see mrs rd posted but I guess avoiding my pm.. I think I should post hers


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah boi!! Attitude order arrived this morning took about 18 business days to arrive!

They accidentally gave me 2 extra ufos I didnt qualify for


Thanks tude


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Trimming some OG graze. Sticky stinky herb. Was thinking about throwing up some bud shots with a shitty loose trim job for old times sake. But the problem is my nuggets are covered in trichs and not airy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> We back on line bbay fans.


Yah we are, thats wussup...



karmas a bitch said:


> Trimming some OG graze. Sticky stinky herb. Was thinking about throwing up some bud shots with a shitty loose trim job for old times sake. But the problem is my nuggets are covered in trichs and not airy.


LOL...



HEY ATTITUDE are you fucking kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Arrival at Unit

 March 23, 2012, 8:09 am 

 NAPLES, FL



/\..... I hope thats a Mistake on the part of the USPS and when i go to the MailBox ittl be safely chillin there later...


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Decided what's getting popped
> 
> Bodhi seeds BlowfishXappalachia 11 seeds
> Gage Green Burgundy 11 seeds
> ...



Good choices! Only one I don't know anything about is Duke Barry. The rest I was going to vote for when you asked what to pop. Please do a big journal. I want to see how the blowfish and green crack do together. 

oh, and amazing March pics KaB. Wow!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 23, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Good choices! Only one I don't know anything about is Duke Barry. The rest I was going to vote for when you asked what to pop. Please do a big journal. I want to see how the blowfish and green crack do together.
> 
> oh, and amazing March pics KaB. Wow!


I think he means Dukeberry.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Decided what's getting popped
> 
> Bodhi seeds BlowfishXappalachia 11 seeds
> Gage Green Burgundy 11 seeds
> ...


Sounds like a great lineup. Wtf is Duke Barry? lol

My lineup is in the works

SpaceDawg
SnowdawgBX
VICS High
Sputnik
Space Princess
Black Cherry
Bandana
Cali Yo
A11



Trying to decide but want to run-

Banana Kush
A13xA11
Firestarter
Plushberry
Chernobyl
Jack The Ripper
QrazyTrain


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 23, 2012)

my vote, Batman, is to throw Plushberry and a13xa11 in there too. Great lineup! I will follow that SnowdawgBx grow. I have Snozzberry and Eisbaer going as babies right now and am curious to see what your pure Snowdawg will look like. damn, some funky smells will be coming out of the batcave.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

i'd go with plushberry and firestarter.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Duke Berry ---------------->
Sour D X O.G Kush X Malawi Gold X Cheesy Smurf


Its a sad day only 2/5 plushes sprouted and only keepin 1....
(trade)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> my vote, Batman, is to throw Plushberry and a13xa11 in there too. Great lineup! I will follow that SnowdawgBx grow. I have Snozzberry and Eisbaer going as babies right now and am curious to see what your pure Snowdawg will look like. damn, some funky smells will be coming out of the batcave.


I've run it before

SnowdawgBX







and..


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Duke Berry ---------------->
> Sour D X O.G Kush X Malawi Gold X Cheesy Smurf
> 
> 
> ...


thats a shame...i've been 100% on plushberry...except for one sprout rotting, which was my fault...

i can't wait to run some plushberry again....seems like everyone who ran it got a pink pheno except me though...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

I know skunk ran the bx2 did not find it that good.. I got 1 n 2


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know skunk ran the bx2 did not find it that good.. I got 1 n 2


I dont think so. I think Skunk ran Snowdawg2 not SnowdawgBX.
Snowdawg BX was fucking fire. I havent heard many positive things regarrding Snowdawg 2 except that it is "average." 

He basically took a backcross "Snowdawg BX" and crossed it to Snowdawg. But in regards to his selection.. and from grows I've seen... I really don't think its as good as the original BX.

SnowdawgBX came about 4-5 years ago I think. Snowdawg 2 came out later.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thats a shame...i've been 100% on plushberry...except for one sprout rotting, which was my fault...
> 
> i can't wait to run some plushberry again....seems like everyone who ran it got a pink pheno except me though...


Think i may buy a pack... Get it direct....
I mean now that i have 1 goin.... Might as well get him some friends...

But seriously, how is my attitude package on the other side of the country, and being delivered...?????
I am the NY area.... my package is being delivered in Tampa FL... whats goin on???
If it doesnt make a U-Turn ima be pissed....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I dont think so. I think Skunk ran Snowdawg2 not SnowdawgBX.
> Snowdawg BX was fucking fire. I havent heard many positive things regarrding Snowdawg 2 except that it is "average."
> 
> He basically took a backcross "Snowdawg BX" and crossed it to Snowdawg. But in regards to his selection.. and from grows I've seen... I really don't think its as good as the original BX.
> ...


So the 2 is not a bx2? I would think it is since bx1 was crossed bac to mom


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Batman,Jkahn which one of u tech savvy dudes is gonna set our journal up?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pic Batman.   Looks tasty!

I have 1 Plush going and germ was a bit rough but it outpaced the other 4 seedlings once it hit dirt. Gifted a Plush bean to a friend and now only have 3 left. Hoping to not have to buy another pack to find a keeper.

Wow jkahn, thats F'ed. Hope it arrives today


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Not it!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Batman id love to see that a13Xa11g.and if u pop a few firestarters between the two of us we should find a keeper


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

4/6 Lil Blessins in Coco... 5/6 sprouted.. 1 culled...
<---- Do tha damn thang?



karmas a bitch said:


> Batman id love to see that a13Xa11g.and if u pop a few firestarters between the two of us we should find a keeper


Second the motion....
All yay...
Yay...
The motion passess...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

oooohhh...i see now...you got the plushberry in a trade, thought you meant you were gonna trade the rest of em....


please, someone shoot this bitch for me, if you're this dumb then you are no good to society and should be killed...
http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/utah-husband-posts-video-wife-stumped-mph-math-115935562--abc-news.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman id love to see that a13Xa11g.and if u pop a few firestarters between the two of us we should find a keeper


i'm gonna pop 1 a11xa13 and 1 clusterfunk within the week.  ...i'm real excited about both.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i'm gonna pop 1 a11xa13 and 1 clusterfunk within the week.  ...i'm real excited about both.


how often do you get bitches off of one bean?
I stay seein you with one bean...

LoL..
That woman is stupid... But to be fair.. alot of people have trouble with those types of questions...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

I got to ask again lol what postal service hand delivers sannies packages?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

well Finally did it... Next up after my plush run

In paper towels "now"
5 Detroit Diesel F5
6 Super Silver Strawberry Lotus 

now if we can just keep the bad energy trolls away


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

USPS I believe.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

How can i track it? There # only works on pn postal


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> how often do you get bitches off of one bean?
> I stay seein you with one bean...
> 
> LoL..
> That woman is stupid... But to be fair.. alot of people have trouble with those types of questions...


i get bitches off of one bean quite often....and killer bithces too....look at my green queen x querkle, purple querkle, chocolope, ak47....just a few amazing ladies i got off of one bean 

for real, a lot people can't answer it? 80 mph = 80 miles per hour = you travel 80 miles in 1 hour....if you can't do that in a fraction of a second, that's beyond stupidity...i have no words for it lol.

i'd understand something like if you're traveling 50 mph how long would it take to travel 80 miles or something like that.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah we are, thats wussup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey buddy my sannies order is bouncing all around right now too. It a usps thing all the cool mail carriers are doing it lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> How can i track it? There # only works on pn postal


You can only track through the site sannie provides...





<-- maybe this bitch...LoL

Im in the same boat, it will only update once it delivers, so its useless to the customer...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

i don't know man, usps tracking has been real good for me lately...it was shit for a while but i think they figured it out.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You can only track through the site sannie provides...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call the post office in naples and ask if that package was scanned through there. it would only take them a second for them to look it up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

@ hydgrow hey how are you tracking your sannies order




Sannies tracking says its been past over to over seas postal dilivery


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So the 2 is not a bx2? I would think it is since bx1 was crossed bac to mom


It's different. & it's not stable. There are quite a few possible phenotypes. 

Snowdawg BX is Snowdawg (clone) x SpaceDawg (TGA)

Snowdawg 2 is Snowdawg BX x Snowdawg. One complaint I see alot is there is very little to no documentation or photographic evidence of the parental lines, Jays selection, or really any information on how the crosses came to be.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

have to say that after it was passed over to overseas....I never seen it update thru usps so, I'm guessing if it is going the usps route it's not going to be traceable after... :-/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> have to say that after it was passed over to overseas....I never seen it update thru usps so, I'm guessing if it is going the usps route it's not going to be traceable after... :-/


What i was thinking


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sounds like a great lineup. Wtf is Duke Barry? lol
> 
> My lineup is in the works
> 
> ...


Great line up. That last round of AKG was a great visual read for me. I hope I find a nice pheno of JPR. Very interested to see how that current line up holds up to a smoke test.

Maybe this can help you decide, at least for the TGA. From what I have experienced with your choices of TGA:

JTR: If you never ran it, run it. *I have not yet but a friend of mine has/is. Hear nothing but good things. Medium producer with potential.
Plushberry: Tasty and good phenos are easy to find (bcs dom). Pleasant taste mixed with a decent high. Not the heaviest producers from what I have seen.
Chernobyl: Large pheno variety for taste and high. Highs can be intense to mild with a wide range of flavors. Medium producers. 

Firestarter and Bodhi are a must I assume. Don't know anything about banana kush (have not looked it up). Heck, run'em all.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

Apparently there is a special at The Seed Depot for Rare Dankness seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is the tread:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/509817-rare-dankness-rd-genetics.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Not even going to comment on those RD deals at seed depot


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

so whats anyone know about kingsblood?

its a freebie from the zn, i aint never heard of.

edit
lol hr, i left that one alone and went right for my Q.. lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

Kingsblood ... Hmmm sounds very (game of thrones) I like


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not even going to comment on those RD deals at seed depot


Me neither.. I can't even get a reply back. I posted in that thread asking what's the deal.

I don't even want the beans no more just the point of being lied to and avoided!


Mrs. Rd offered me seeds Feb 2 we are now at the 22 of march and still no beans.. I asked for a tracking # 2 weeks ago and after that no reply since.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know skunk ran the bx2 did not find it that good.. I got 1 n 2





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I dont think so. I think Skunk ran Snowdawg2 not SnowdawgBX.
> Snowdawg BX was fucking fire. I havent heard many positive things regarrding Snowdawg 2 except that it is "average."
> 
> He basically took a backcross "Snowdawg BX" and crossed it to Snowdawg. But in regards to his selection.. and from grows I've seen... I really don't think its as good as the original BX.
> ...


Hey guys, it was SD2 I grew from AKG but last summers temps nearly wiped me out and I messed these 2 up real bad!! I almost don't wanna show you these but this is how they looked after 10+ weeks of flowering...












As you can see I totally screwed these up so I didn't do a smoke report as it wasn't a fair judgement on the strain. 
We all have off runs, but this was my worst to date. I'm investing in some gavita lights after next harvest in preparation for this summer season, check these out if you haven't seen them >>> http://www.gavita-holland.com/index.php/products/proline/prolinefixtures/item/gavita-pro-1000-de-eu.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

Weak sauce!! Hot sweaty duck butter...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me neither.. I can't even get a reply back. I posted in that thread asking what's the deal.
> 
> I don't even want the beans no more just the point of being lied to and avoided!
> 
> ...


I'll ask around at work for you. They might shit their pants when I ask for wyteberrywidows seeds and where the fuck are they?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey skunk whens the bank of gage drop going to happen?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats tric-tasticly delicious 





THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey guys, it was SD2 I grew from AKG but last summers temps nearly wiped me out and I messed these 2 up real bad!! I almost don't wanna show you these but this is how they looked after 10+ weeks of flowering...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Kingsblood ... Hmmm sounds very (game of thrones) I like


right?!

Kingsblood, great name but i got nothing, no parents, no breeder.. when i get a track from c i'll ask him for me deets. 

grapehead
jaffa
Kingsblood

55$

lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

cerberus said:


> right?!
> 
> Kingsblood, great name but i got nothing, no parents, no breeder.. when i get a track from c i'll ask him for me deets.
> 
> ...


Just finished sowin 3 rows of Corn in the backyard...LoL

Ok kingsblood is from Immortal Flower...
Its Mendo Purps x Jaffa Cake...


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jkahndb0 again.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Me neither.. I can't even get a reply back. I posted in that thread asking what's the deal.
> 
> I don't even want the beans no more just the point of being lied to and avoided!
> 
> ...




Still no beans


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

cerberus said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jkahndb0 again.


LoL...

You prob got it instead of the Bodhi F2's... Maybe they ran out or sumin....
Pretty sure its suppose to be a part of his main line, not a freebie...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Still no beans


I'm not even getting a reply


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 23, 2012)

WBW

If you keep telling everyone what happened, the rd's will give in sooner or later and ship you some beans. They cant have a mod at RIU exposing them constantly.

You would think between the two of them they would figure that out. 
Did you pop the beans swerve sent you?

We need to start a breeders hall of shame
A breeder must possess the three D's to qualify
Dishonesty, decietfulness and dimwittedness in abundance will assure each shameful breeder of being immortilized for a lifetime


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

Only Buddha Tahoe


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Only Buddha Tahoe


Im telling you I will ask about your beans, we test run for RD and a couple of the people are good friends with everyone involved. I won't be able to ask until monday, but bob has the best plan, If I were you I would just start a thread about it.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 23, 2012)

Put all my seeds in vials yesterday. Only took me about six hours.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> 
> You prob got it instead of the Bodhi F2's... Maybe they ran out or sumin....
> Pretty sure its suppose to be a part of his main line, not a freebie...


lol well is that a good thing? I mean, I got on the zn to get bodhi.. lol

well the jaffa gets good reviews and super seems proud of it, and well, i have never tried no mendo purps. i'm opptomistic


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

I was so close to poppin the space bubba today. But my girl wanted to try the burgundy.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont blame you. I would grow her whatever she wants.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was so close to poppin the space bubba today. But my girl wanted to try the burgundy.


This is all i know about SpaceBubba.. and it has me wantin to pop it...
45 day pheno.....



cerberus said:


> lol well is that a good thing? I mean, I got on the zn to get bodhi.. lol
> 
> well the jaffa gets good reviews and super seems proud of it, and well, i have never tried no mendo purps. i'm opptomistic


Depends when you copped it, they could just be freebies... I was just Guessin to the EXTREME..LoL 
The jaffa in the Cross may or may not be the Vortex BX, but either way... Purple colored orange tastin with vortex potency.. Sounds like sumin may come of that...




Airwave said:


> Put all my seeds in vials yesterday. Only took me about six hours.


LoL...
Yah Vialin up beans is a pain in the ass, and takes forever...LoL
If you didnt have arthtriis before... you do now...

Nice "Like" button... You asshole...LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

black domina x northern lights hermi dance and probably fucked my other plants literally 

on another note all the 6 SSSL have cracked in LESS THEN 12 HRS!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

I miss MDJenks. I was trying to decide what to run today. I really wish someone with his expertise was here to help.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any of you Lurkers out there in Florida recieve a package with
moonwalk
Dank Sinatra
and
SSSL???

 Delivered

 March 23, 2012, 11:03 am 

 NAPLES, FL 34112 



I use "To Be Signed For" Shipping too...
How much of a fuck up is that...LoL
(not really laughing...)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Any of you Lurkers out there in Florida recieve a package with
> moonwalk
> Dank Sinatra
> and
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope they grow em atleast ant dont just throw em away....

Like wtf is this... And toss all that Bodhi in the bin, assholes...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 23, 2012)

Email orr call the tude.. That's straight bullshit bro


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Email orr call the tude.. That's straight bullshit bro


Ive already e-mailed them.... Im on top of this.....

Best Believe Dat...


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Any of you Lurkers out there in Florida recieve a package with
> moonwalk
> Dank Sinatra
> and
> ...



Shit brother I'm sending some positive usps vibes your way!

Thats scary but at least is is far from you where it was delivered and not like a neighbor or something


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

I am speachless. And they wonder why one of the greatest institutions in the U.S.A. (USPS) is on the rocks. Another failure of the welfare state!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

*LIKE*.../\ 
for both of yall posts.....

I got a box though now that i think about it...LoL
still though even if another box member go it.... it would suk


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I miss MDJenks. I was trying to decide what to run today. I really wish someone with his expertise was here to help.


you should run Green Love Potion, and also some greenhouse seeds.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Anyone here have any exp running a sulfur burner?

I know it helps with pm, but will it help with bud rot?


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah Karma, run it for two hours at the beginning of the night cycle.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> you should run Green Love Potion, and also some greenhouse seeds.


Really with the GH seeds lol

I had a bad experience with GH seeds so I HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE on em like its the haters ball up in this bitch!


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 23, 2012)

sulfur burner is only for PM, for bud rot..don't grow buds so big top them for many smaller buds.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks I think may have pm. I've never dealt with it before. Any other advice


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

bloodstone said:


> sulfur burner is only for PM, for bud rot..don't grow buds so big top them for many smaller buds.


Fuck that...

Grow Hippo Dicks!!



I have Zero first hand.... But this bitch seems to....\/


> I've used them forever...great tool. Northcoast growers must have.I own 2 of them and use them all the time. They say it helps with mites but I'm not so sure about that. I think the mites around here are 'super mites' haha and can live through a holocast
> 
> First off it doesn't burn sulfer...it vaporizes it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 23, 2012)

Jkandbo, no you have to run the sulfur all the time if you dont want pm to spread, its systemic the plant is infected with it and it is highly contagious....there are many experimental things on the market for it, some organic growers use just lemon juice to combat it, but remember it is in the plant and not on it. If it was just one plant i would isolate it and work your ass off...PM is one mean bitch.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

bloodstone said:


> Jkandbo, no you have to run the sulfur all the time if you dont want pm to spread, its systemic the plant is infected with it and it is highly contagious....there are many experimental things on the market for it, some organic growers use just lemon juice to combat it, but remember it is in the plant and not on it. If it was just one plant i would isolate it and work your ass off...PM is one mean bitch.


For how long?
I see one person says 8 hours once a week.. One says 2 hours every 3 days for a 3 applications...
Are you sayin 2 hours every night indefinetly?


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 23, 2012)

It is well known in OR that 2 hours nightly will keep it at bay, you can take your chances the last few weeks of flowering to not use it if none is in the room.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 23, 2012)

love those hippos.

*

fungicide. 

there are organic varieties. some tout neem too for PM. i tried a few methods but will stick to what worked.

daconil ...which is for edible crops ...they say can be used up to 2 days before harvest ...and can be found at walley world etc.

if you're in harvest mode or real close ==> suggest chop early & treat everything else w a fungicide... fuck a sulfer burner.

& my bout with PM was at (about) 45% humidity. 

air flow. air flow. air flow. very important but spreads spores. that's why i say fungicide. nuclear assult.

treat. wait a day or two. treat again. should be good.

& like poster above so smartly mentioned... PM is systemic (inside).

^ therefore everything u have must be treated ...daconil is okay on everything from clone to nug ...so treat it all.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

bloodstone said:


> It is well known in OR that 2 hours nightly will keep it at bay, you can take your chances the last few weeks of flowering to not use it if none is in the room.


Yah that's keeping it at bay..
I was talking about irradiation.. But it doesnt matter i guess...

Heres a response from the manufacturer of a sulfur burner...


> "The unit is used in greenhouses to evaporate sulphur every night. So after you put in appr. 4 cm of sulphur in the WSE75 you use the WSE75 for 4-6 hours every night.
> Just leave the sulphur in the cup and switch on the WSE75 every night. It will evaporate appr. 0,5 mg/h.
> Check every month if you have to fill the WSE75 with extra sulphur.
> 
> ...


So if you own one, you might as well just use it every night.. and not have to worry about PM...


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 23, 2012)

I saw a neat product it was a ultra violet light at a trade show, it was so powerful that all you do is scan your plants with it and it would kill pathogens. Don't know if it is available to the public yet.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm trying to eradicate it. Gonna come at that shit like a spider monkey. Motherfucker I'm pissed. 

Im seeing shit saying its systemic and u can't kill it once u have it. Then other shit saying u can kill it. 

So can u or can't u?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 23, 2012)

bloodstone said:


> I saw a neat product it was a ultra violet light at a trade show, it was so powerful that all you do is scan your plants with it and it would kill pathogens. Don't know if it is available to the public yet.


Yah i saw something like that awhile back on TV but for humans...
It was only an idea.. But still cool.. The light would sanitize everything in the whole room, for germophobes...



karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I'm trying to eradicate it. Gonna come at that shit like a spider monkey. Motherfucker I'm pissed.
> 
> Im seeing shit saying its systemic and u can't kill it once u have it. Then other shit saying u can kill it.
> 
> So can u or can't u?


Ask swerve, he knows more about PM, than i do...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't been able to kill it once it's really set in, just keep it from completely taking over.

My battles have been at around 40-50% humidity too, with ample airflow.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Gud is that shit a fogger? Or a drench/spray


----------



## sfttailpaul (Mar 23, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I am just fucking sick of the bullshit with everyone. I order something off e-bay, it doesn't work and I have to send it back. Go to Taco Bell, they short me something. Order seeds and don't get my free pack. I didn't realize there are so many incompetent people in this world, how hard is it to make a fucking taco?


How hard is it to do what one says they are going to? There ARE a lot of incompetent people out there; that's how business competes with each other. Pay the lowest, demand the highest, get the $hittiest (and we pay, always!) i no longer go to any of the fast food places around me. $hit, they cannot even provide a Coke with "no ice"; actually will get more like you said "no Coke please, just the ice"


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 23, 2012)

I just read something by rosenthal that says eliminate pm. Cool. So I can cure it. 

http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/2250.html


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 23, 2012)

I have heard that it can be suppressed but the plant still has it and always will, some say that a tissue culture of the plant allows you to start fresh again. Make sure to share your favorite cuts with your friends so if something like this happens in the future it won't be lost. Been 4 years since i have had PM and all the sprays in the world would not keep it gone for good for me. There are new products today that claim they are effective at keeping PM from ever surfacing, like Actinovate, or http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cx-hydroponics-pmt-powdery-mildew-treatment-338oz-p-3761.html.


----------



## genuity (Mar 23, 2012)

had to get that last pack of grapehead,and some shis99.
almost miss out.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been fighting PM for a few weeks. Ive used Neem for plants in VEG and its been a complete success. It's cheap and easy to apply @ 2tsp/gallon to warm water with a drop of ivory dish soap.. use only as a spray. There's not too much Neem doesn't fix it seems. 

Karma PM presents itself as white powdery residue on the outside of the leaves. It should be easy to identify. Air circulation, low humidity, and cleaning the entire area with bleach and pinesol helps kill stray spores in the room. Repeat the spray and add a germicidal bulb (ozone generator), and you should see great results. During flower I have been using Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance Fungicide and its worked very well. Completely dissipates off of the buds, you can spray up to ten days before harvest.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It should be easy to identify. Air circulation, low humidity, and cleaning the entire area with bleach and pinesol helps kill stray spores in the room. Repeat the spray and add a germicidal bulb (ozone generator), and you should see great results. During flower I have been using Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance Fungicide and its worked very well. Completely dissipates off of the buds, you can spray up to ten days before harvest.


Important!! Don't just treat the plants, treat the areas around the plants as well. Zero Tolerance is how I kept the pm at bay on my girls in flower too, did the job well enough.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

I wiped everything down.. floors, walls, pots, everything with a surface with disinfectant. 
crank up the O3 and flood the room. Buh bye PM.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Mar 23, 2012)

Get Eagle 20 shit works wonders 1 dose and thats it the best product by far for PM hands down!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

Swerve likes that shiz


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 23, 2012)

no daconil is a liquid concentrate. red bottle. and a very common fungicide used by gardeners.

lilbsdad uses another product he swears by.

however i do agree with the o3 , cleaning area well , use of neem, etc.

i sprayed my plants in flower & verg & the area around them even the floor real liberal w/ fungicide... and every few days i wipe up from there.

its fine to get on equipment too. 

since u have the issue & its gonna come back ===> fungicide dude. 
that's why they make it. find something you can use up to harvest.

back yard gardener in me knows fungicides are copper based or high ph things not super toxic to plants.

eagle 20 is very good i hear.
serinade too i think?

u dont need a hydro store for this one. lowes. walley world.

dont play go spider monkey for sure. 

cause pm is fucking your ass right now.

^ & that's what it does. 

even whe u sleep PM is mold fucking your pretty nug calyx holes w/o consent.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Man i have never had issues with ph in over 20+ years

Whats the % when your getting it?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> no daconil is a liquid concentrate. red bottle. and a very common fungicide used by gardeners.
> 
> lilbsdad uses another product he swears by.
> 
> ...


Daconil is fine for plants in Veg.. but I don't believe you can treat plants in flower with it. Could be wrong. Eagle 20 is probably the most effiective fungicide from what Ive read but is only for VEG. Im Flower there's not many options. The Zero Tolerance fungicide is fine and works great in flower. Spray the whole plant, soak em. Buds and all. Ive used it on over 20, harvested half of those, and have sampled the buds myself. Zero residue.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2012)

Did you guys see this promo yet?

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 23, 2012)

like i said its a garden tool... and it definitely works.

daconil can be used on veggies two days before harvest.

but that's not saying anything about smokables.
still i use it cause im about total eradication!

what lilbsdad uses is "day up to harvest" i think. ask him. nugz to clones too. i would have bought some of his rec+ but i went with the daconil in my stash at zero $ from my pocket.

u should have a fungicide, neem, azmax (or whatever u like) w/ any set up imo.

or if u dont like veggie products go to the dro' store and get a canna specific.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Did you guys see this promo yet?
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


Not to burst your bubble but tude freebie and there promos suck to high hell! My 2cents


----------



## headbender (Mar 23, 2012)

pm is definately systemic prolly came with some of those clones youve been getting kab clones are never fucking worth it too much risk, kill your whole room sterilize and start poppin those bodhi beans lol!!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not to burst your bubble but tude freebie and there promos suck to high hell! My 2cents


Agreed... I don't think I've ever grown one of their freebies. Only recently the TH free seeds I got have got me a little intrigued, but I honestly don't care about anyones freebies for the most part. I order what I want. It would have to be sheer luck to get what I really want in a freebie.


----------



## headbender (Mar 23, 2012)

i give away my tude freebies lol and fuck seed depot my order arrived today which i only placed because of the hof and rd promos yet i didnt receive any free packs only the three i paid for im pissed !!!!!!!!! i would consider my three packs of super silver strawberry lotus pretty lucky freebies lol!!! in fact ive gotten alot of awesome freebies from cannazon and irie vibe sent me a pack of their mau- mau as a freebie so you can get good greebies just not at the tude!


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not to burst your bubble but tude freebie and there promos suck to high hell! My 2cents



POP!! Thanks hell their it goes lol

Whats next you gonna tell me theres no Santa Clause!?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 23, 2012)

Irie vibe and sannie I pop the freebies...(and now bodhi) but, not really anything from tude anymore


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 23, 2012)

KAB itll go away if u treat it correctly. ive had zero PM show up in my VEG area since first sign. 
you just have to be systematic with the treatment. its not like aids. its a fungus. and fungus can die.


----------



## headbender (Mar 23, 2012)

even if it goes away its never truly gone thats the issue sure you can keep it from appearing with a proper environment buts its still there thats for sure!!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> i give away my tude freebies lol and fuck seed depot my order arrived today which i only placed because of the hof and rd promos yet i didnt receive any free packs only the three i paid for im pissed !!!!!!!!! i would consider my three packs of super silver strawberry lotus pretty lucky freebies lol!!! in fact ive gotten alot of awesome freebies from cannazon and irie vibe sent me a pack of their mau- mau as a freebie so you can get good greebies just not at the tude!


WHAT!?!?! I am eagerly awaiting my SD order and if I didn't get the HoF freebies I am going to House of Freak the Fuck Out! 

Sick of Attitude and their freebies. I am glad I have purchased everything that was on my "need to buy" list from them. Seeing Lilbsdad's broken vial, getting lax with stealth, and completely fucking over some big spenders on the Bodhi freebies (not me, only 1 pack bought), and having terrible customer service.....no more Tude for me. You guys have shown me the light w/ zon, and I appreciate it.


----------



## headbender (Mar 24, 2012)

their stealth was far worse than anything ive seen from attitude also!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Just finished sowin 3 rows of Corn in the backyard...LoL
> 
> Ok kingsblood is from Immortal Flower...
> Its Mendo Purps x Jaffa Cake...
> View attachment 2083976


Sucks to hear about the package man... 
Do you know if cz still have the Jaffa cake as freebies? Was thinking about placing my first order with them cuz that space bubba keeps calling for me...
[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone here have any exp running a sulfur burner?
> 
> I know it helps with pm, but will it help with bud rot?


I've heard of a good product called greencure that a lot of ppl swear by.. It's safe to use up til the day of harvest..[/FONT]


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 24, 2012)

I've taken cuttings(without visible signs of pm) from plants covered in pm before, and after submerging them in a 5% bleach solution for 20 mins it has never shown up in my grow room....and I get up to 80% humidity in my room sometimes. I know this doesn't help your situation Karma, but thought I would share anyway.

As long as attitude is the main outlet for bodhi gear and my orders keep arriving, I'll keep spending money there. I usually crush the freebies they give me. That sucks about no freebies from seeddepot. I'm glad I didn't bite on their chimera promo.



jkahndb0 said:


> Nice "Like" button... You asshole...LoL


*like*

Jkahn, you ever end up calling Naples? Hopefully, the tude just gave you the wrong tracking number. *edit* I see you came to that conclusion already on another site. Weird though.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> their stealth was far worse than anything ive seen from attitude also!!


Dude, sheisty! I will report what I get if/when it arrives. I thought that the HoF and RD promos were great, not too good to be true, and their cust. service was spot on to attract new customers. I am sure there were a few days where SD was swamped but not enough to skimp on the whole reason we placed the F'ing order!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

I got g13 haze freebies.. Don't really care much for them.. They do have fast shipping.. Don't like the fact no track n trace.. But its sent like how I send beans.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 24, 2012)

I wouldn't use greencure unless you are very close to harvest. I use kelp and mix 1/2oz per 26-30oz spray and it will keep the pm from taking a hold. It won't 'cure' it, but imo it works better than greencure. Baking soda also works well but you need to do a 'rinse' spray a few days later to wash the left over baking soda.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Operation spider monkey begins today. I'm so frickin pissed. I've been working to much. Got lax in my cleaning. Thanks for all the advice. I know what lilbsdad uses. Bloodstone thanks for the link. That's the same spot I use.


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

this thread is so offtopic it's not funny any more.. does anywhere in the last 1500 pages does it show actual opinions on strains that will be collected... you would be better off with a topic of "weeds stuff and other stuff too" , that way readers would know what to expect..


----------



## cerberus (Mar 24, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Sucks to hear about the package man...
> Do you know if cz still have the Jaffa cake as freebies? Was thinking about placing my first order with them cuz that space bubba keeps calling for me...


yes it is. i ordered grapehead and got jaffa and kingsblood as freebies (so says c; just ordered so no package yet)

edit:
and when i pm'd w/ super it sounded like he wants everyone to have jaffa he likes it so much, so i'd expect it to stay around a while lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 24, 2012)

ResidualFreedom said:


> this thread is so offtopic it's not funny any more.. does anywhere in the last 1500 pages does it show actual opinions on strains that will be collected... you would be better off with a topic of "weeds stuff and other stuff too" , that way readers would know what to expect..


Residual Freedom sorry to disappointing. Maybe if some of these posts were as intelligent as yours. I especially like the posts-

Is it a boy or too early to tell
The how to germinate seeds one is a good one.
or the one where you ask " What is the best way to store remaining seeds, how long will they last?"

If only an expert like you contributed to the thread maybe it would be much much better. BTW hows those greenhouse strains? Super high quality headies huh?

Your best quote ever on RIU..."I know I'm dumb... but life gets in the way sometimes..."


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 24, 2012)

Dam Pollen sacks keep falling off the Mendo purp Male before they open?
Everytime I touch him it rains closed pollen sacks.
WTF.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 24, 2012)

ResidualFreedom said:


> this thread is so offtopic it's not funny any more.. does anywhere in the last 1500 pages does it show actual opinions on strains that will be collected... you would be better off with a topic of "weeds stuff and other stuff too" , that way readers would know what to expect..


The same could be said for you. Change your name to chode so we know what to expect!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 24, 2012)

ResidualFreedom said:


> this thread is so offtopic it's not funny any more.. does anywhere in the last 1500 pages does it show actual opinions on strains that will be collected... you would be better off with a topic of "weeds stuff and other stuff too" , that way readers would know what to expect..


Welcome to TSCT! We get away with it by posting our collections now and then.

What are you collecting?

PS Ask potroast to change the title.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

I've decided to go with the product that bloodstone posted up. 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cx-hydroponics-pmt-powdery-mildew-treatment-338oz-p-3761.html
stuff sounds pretty impressive. And like batman said pm is a fungus it can be killed. Just gotta be on top of it. I've never had to deal with pm before. I've had bud rot though. And this stuff says it helps that too. And fungus gnats(mutherfuckers!!!)Sweet. Cause I love me some hippo dicks. 

I'm with batman I sure wish we had more experts in here with so much exp like residualfreedom. Why would u want to store seeds when u can smoke em? 

Bout to head to the hydro store. Then getting my bleach the room on. Exactly how I wanted to spend my Saturday!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Jkahn did u ever figure out what happened to ur tude order?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

ResidualFreedom said:


> this thread is so offtopic it's not funny any more.. does anywhere in the last 1500 pages does it show actual opinions on strains that will be collected... you would be better off with a topic of "weeds stuff and other stuff too" , that way readers would know what to expect..


Did you do anything other then read the last page??? Wait, o that's right sorry I forgot I was talking to the worlds biggest dumb fuck congrats on that


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

KAB damn bro hope your shit gets straitened out ASAP!! Good luck on the front lines


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks sketchy shit will be taken care of today


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 24, 2012)

ResidualFreedom said:


> this thread is so offtopic it's not funny any more.. does anywhere in the last 1500 pages does it show actual opinions on strains that will be collected... you would be better off with a topic of "weeds stuff and other stuff too" , that way readers would know what to expect..


Nobody is forcing you to be on this thread you know?


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 24, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> The same could be said for you. Change your name to chode so we know what to expect!


Priceless...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn why is it always a new comer talking out the ass.. People in this thread collect seeds and have safe deposit boxes full. Ask a question about it instead of coming in acting like a meathead!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn did u ever figure out what happened to ur tude order?


Nah,
Still waitin on the return e-mail...
But someone said that ppl have gotten the wrong tracking # before... So thats what im hopin for...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

well, I was messing around with the SSSL freebies (left them for a full day in the paper towels and I shouldn't have!) grown into the paper  but, all have been transplanted safely 


*11 *hours 






*24 hours *






and the PLUsh "purple bitch " hunt 
1






2






3






4






5


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking good Sketch, nice Avatar too.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

that's actually the avatar I had be4 the lost data... to lazy to switch it back again LOL TY


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 24, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Dam Pollen sacks keep falling off the Mendo purp Male before they open?Everytime I touch him it rains closed pollen sacks.WTF.


Pollen is REALLY hard to see until it has piled up abit. My flowring male is droppin a lot of flowers too but I see pollen on the bottom of his tank but not in the pollen traps. I know its there tho.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn why is it always a new comer talking out the ass.. People in this thread collect seeds and have safe deposit boxes full. Ask a question about it instead of coming in acting like a meathead!


lol yeah dude, i think they expect a nice neat list of all our seed lists, deals/sales, seedbanks, etc.....heaven forbid they have to actually do a search...



SketchyGrower said:


> well, I was messing around with the SSSL freebies (left them for a full day in the paper towels and I shouldn't have!) grown into the paper  but, all have been transplanted safely


no biggie, mine grow in the paper towel almost every time, just use a knife or needle to rip the paper away from the root, they usually only just get in between 2 sheets so its easy to get em out safely 

hope you find your purple bitch....although in my experience, the one you want is a sativa leaning green pheno that just drips resin and yields like a monster....i want the pink pheno just cuz i like color but if i find the green resin monster again then i'll be keepin her.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

Jk, I'm ALL about color! Lol naw but, damn it I want "purple" not effected by temps  but, I'm going to guess if I found a green monster I'd keep that haha


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

lol yeah i feel ya, i don't know why, but i just love seein those purple/pink buds...especially when ya get some bright orange pistils to go with em, makes for some great photos.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Jk, I'm ALL about color! Lol naw but, damn it I want "purple" not effected by temps  but, I'm going to guess if I found a green monster I'd keep that haha


If you already have some GGx's from TVCG... the GG dad used was said to Purple in warm temps....
In 2 years when i make some GG F3's there all yours...LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> If you already have some GGx's from TVCG... the GG dad used was said to Purple in warm temps....
> In 2 years when i make some GG F3's there all yours...LoL


Shit the gg's alone will be purple frost grow them out bro!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

Tvcg? That abbreviation I don't know lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

j.b said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please note if you haven't received your freebie seeds it's most likely because your order was split up in two parcels. This is to prevent any one large order from ever getting lost.
> 
> - J.B


seeddepot.

TCVG ---- That Crazy Vancouver Guy... Amateur Breeder from CZ....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn yea, I can't seem to get a response from mr.c anymore... So kind of bailed on buying the 7-10 strains I want from there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

I know he is busy.. 
Im just going to wait for the bright moments fo my next order.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ive never had much problems with contactin mr. c.....
Maybe i just have more patience..LoL (usually within 24 hours.. sometime up to 3 days..)
Bright moments in a week right.. Hell yeah...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

Busy I would take... Ignoring would be shitty :-/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Busy I would take... Ignoring would be shitty :-/


Sketch i estimate your first order to be worth ehhhrhrhh... $500.. LoL I dont think anyone who sells seeds is gonna ignore you...

I gotta stop procrastinating and update my damn list..LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ive never had much problems with contactin mr. c.....
> Maybe i just have more patience..LoL (usually within 24 hours.. sometime up to 3 days..)
> Bright moments in a week right.. Hell yeah...


I think sometime ths week.. I remebr hearing by the 23rd but I'll confirm or maybe skunk can


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think sometime ths week.. I remebr hearing by the 23rd but I'll confirm or maybe skunk can


That was yesterday.. Chekced the twitter, nothin just that its at harborside... (on the 23rd)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

So mre than likely en route to the tude and bay/boutique


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got back form the store. Always spend too much time and loot there! But twice as much of everything that I needed. More is always better. Was talkin to my buddy that works there for a grip. He's a big organic soil guy like me. But he says he doing a test run with these products and is blown away with the way his plants look. figured I'd share the info. 

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cx-hydroponics-nutrients-c-81_1044.html


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Busy I would take... Ignoring would be shitty :-/


I think he is just busy bro cause I have a pm/order over their waiting response. My first one but still a 5-6 strain order.

It's my first order so I doubt he would have any reason to ignore me. It's only $250 or so order but still it's a decent order I would think.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cannabiogen available at sbay...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 24, 2012)

Pic of my babys for the outdoor,
View attachment 2085252
Left to Right
The white- Rascal, 
Green crack & Platinum Banana OG - Riot seeds, \
GoodDog- Dr GreenThumb.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad to see ur riot gear is workin out. Def want to see how the green crack flowers. I still have a few riot beans left. Next time I try the arcata trainwreck x swdet pink grapefruit ill scuff the beans first and see if they germ


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Glad to see ur riot gear is workin out. Def want to see how the green crack flowers. I still have a few riot beans left. Next time I try the arcata trainwreck x swdet pink grapefruit ill scuff the beans first and see if they germ


I was actually just watchin the riot videos...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lC7toW0MLJ0&feature=plcp&context=C43ebe5eVAvjVQa1PpcFOnrTWmr697HmbrDswlpcNFdYkFuY9UVoc%3D
[url]https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/508786-riot-seeds-grow-1-a-2.html
[/URL]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sketch i estimate your first order to be worth ehhhrhrhh... $500.. LoL I dont think anyone who sells seeds is gonna ignore you...
> 
> I gotta stop procrastinating and update my damn list..LoL


Thats a pretty close guess


----------



## cerberus (Mar 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn yea, I can't seem to get a response from mr.c anymore... So kind of bailed on buying the 7-10 strains I want from there


last i pm'd w/ him (2 days ago) for my immortal order he was having back problems and had shifted some of the work on to a partner/friend. I'd say be patient, he got back to me, after a little delay, apologized, seemed pretty straight up. Althugh i have not gotten my tracking number, i won't start getting pushy untill tomorrow.

waiting for bright moment aint that bad of an idea though, those and some of the SFS gear..

DEEE - am thatsa spicey meatahball!


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 24, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Pic of my babys for the outdoor,
> View attachment 2085252
> Left to Right
> The white- Rascal,
> ...



Are those just Styrofoam cups your using for pots? I usually use Dixie cups but those Styrofoam cups come like twice as big, good thinking!!


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 24, 2012)

damn my plush is banana splits.

everywhere too.

choppy chop. clones tossed. fine farmer's issue verified.

fuck now im


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

Who is commited, has space for 12 seeds and is devoted to logging it?

Seriously only?
Pm me now!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn my plush is banana splits.
> 
> everywhere too.
> 
> ...



Damn that sucks bro.....


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 24, 2012)

Speaking of banana (bummer) about two months ago someone gave us about 8 strains to choose from for his next grow.
There was a banana chocolate? strain. I and others picked it.

Anyone recall that and how did that stuff come out?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

chocolate banana kush you mean....
Its a Jaws production...

Dont know what he picked tho... Was gearing toward bodhi, i believe...


----------



## Surfr (Mar 24, 2012)

Yup JAWS is the man! Everything that guy touches turns to gold!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

And he touches a lot...LoL

Anybody who wanted HHF gear, shoulda hooped on that yesterday..LoL
It was $30- when it first dropped.. Now everything is $48-++...LoL


----------



## Airwave (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sketch i estimate your first order to be worth ehhhrhrhh... $500.. LoL I dont think anyone who sells seeds is gonna ignore you...
> 
> I gotta stop procrastinating and update my damn list..LoL


You must have enough seeds to open your own seed bank by now.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 24, 2012)

Good memory. I dont believe I have heard of jaws



jkahndb0 said:


> chocolate banana kush you mean....
> Its a Jaws production...
> 
> Dont know what he picked tho... Was gearing toward bodhi, i believe...


----------



## Surfr (Mar 24, 2012)

He's mainly over at the farm and cannetics


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Good memory. I dont believe I have heard of jaws


TradeMaster over at CZ === JAWS

You might even have some of his gear and not know it...

Cabana Bud
Banana Kush
White Banana Kush
Im sure he's given out other freebies....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

Banana.... Yuck!


----------



## Surfr (Mar 24, 2012)

If you guys could choose 5 of these to pop, which would you? I've got my ideas lol...

*Alien genetics*
Starfighter
Alien Diesel S1
Cherry AK47 x Alien Diesel
Fruity Pebble OG x Alien Diesel

*OGRaskal*
White Master Kush
White Urkle
White Fire

*TopDawg/JJ*
StarDawg
Tres StarDawg
Bubba 13
White D

*Pisces *
SFV OG x HP13
Vics High
Cheese S1
Chem Sage
Afghan OG
SSH
*
Jaws*
Solar Flair #1
Pinkdawg #1
White Strawberry Diesel
Super Urkle
Insane Jane
Strawberry Diesel

*Motarebel*
Mojito Thunder
Redneck Koosh

*Karma*
White OG V.1
*
Higher Plane Genetics*
Lemon Larry OG
Daphney Blue
Larry Gum

*Misc*
Indiana Bubblegum x Strawberry D
Sour D IBL
Dannyboy F2's
Indiana Bubblegum F2's
Tahoe Diesel
Blueberry OG x Tres Dawg
Lemon Thai
Kona Gold x Island Sweet Skunk
Jamaican me Crazy
Pre88 G13HP
Avalanche
Jamaican x Chem91


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

fuckin amazing list, very hard to choose...would love to see that starfighter grown out.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 24, 2012)

I think this is the first time I've seen Motarebel listed.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

glad i got on the TGA spacedawg from hemp depot when i did. they just received my payment a couple days ago (about a week after they got it in stock) and its almost sold out already.


finally updating my list atm, got about 30-50 strains to add i think...i'll post it when i'm done


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2012)

Here some querkle! gotta love that purp! come to my journal for more.


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, I really gotta grab some o' that spacedawg.... Been putting it off, but damn i should do that soon!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Man, I really gotta grab some o' that spacedawg.... Been putting it off, but damn i should do that soon!


sooner is better than later....gotta list a second choice if ya order it from HD so it'll be gone soon....probably monday when the weekend mail comes in.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2012)

these two sound lovely...*

Cherry AK47 x Alien Diesel
Fruity Pebble OG x Alien Diesel

but mostly cuz i have a cherry ak x strawberry diesel i got from gg that i'd like to see what i'm getting into.. i tried growing a few of them in the past, but they turned out to be males so i pulled them and now i only have one bean of them left..​
​

*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Surfr I'd pop some jj gear.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 24, 2012)

Surfr said:


> If you guys could choose 5 of these to pop, which would you? I've got my ideas lol...
> 
> *Alien genetics*
> Starfighter
> ...


Thats easy

Vics High... cuz I started some recently and am really excited bout this one. Jimmy's remake SQ looks bomb.
Lemon Larry... cuz everyone loves Larry.
Tres StarDawg... its fucking Tres Stardawg!


Thats what I'd do.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 24, 2012)

ohh and...







Thought it was gonna be a great keeper. But a few nanners convinced me otherwise. Doesn't look seeded so I'm happy.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 24, 2012)

very nice bman...too bad about the nanners though.


here is my list, all updated...and i removed the 1/2 seed 

*REGULAR*


*Alphakronik Genetics*
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (4 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)


*BC Bud Depot*
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha (1 seeds)


*Bodhi*
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)
322. Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm x Apollo 11 Genius (10 seeds)
333. Clusterfunk (10 seeds)


*BOG*
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)


*Breeder's Choice*
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)


*Cali Con Artists*
15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)


*CannaVenture*
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)


*Dank House*
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (18 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (12 seeds)


*DJ Short*
275. Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)


*DNA*
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze


*Dynasty*
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)


*Emerald Triangle*
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)


*Eugenics Genetics*
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress  C99 Grail x Romulan (6 seeds)


*Flying Dutchman*
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica


*Ken's GDP Seeds*
328. Original GDP (9 seeds)


*Gage Green*
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. Mendo Montage (2 seeds)
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)
318. Leia OG (11 seeds)
327. Grape Stomper OG (9 seeds)


*Hazeman*
312. White Grapes (10 seeds)
313. Fugu Kush (10 seeds)


*Hillbilly Beanery*
1. Qleaner F2 - TGA Qleaner female (twin a) x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (200+ seeds)
2. Qlean 13 - TGA Apollo 13 Bx female x TGA Qleaner male (twin b) - (50+ seeds)
3. White Dynamite  Nirvana White Widow female x Next Gen. Dynamite male - (20+ seeds)
4. Mandalope  DNA Chocolope female x Mandala's #1 purple male - (100+ seeds)
5. Bruise Berry  Sativa Seeds Blackberry female x Dutch Passion Blueberry male - (10+ seeds)
6. Grape Dynamite  Next Gen. Grape God female x Next Gen. Dynamite male (15 seeds)
7. Double Trouble - Double Purple Doja S1 x purple balled Mandala #1 male (30 seeds)
8. PB-1 - Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 male (150 seeds)
9. Fireberry - WiFi x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
10.Chem P - Chem D x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
11. Grape Surprise (15+ seeds)
12. Plushberry Surprise (20 seeds)
13. Grape Ape x Querkle (27 seeds)
14. Plushberry x Querkle (30 seeds)


*Holy Smoke*
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)


*Immortal Flower*
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)


*Insane Seed Posse*
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)


*Jaw's Gear*
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (10 seeds)
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)


*Kaliman Seeds*
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese


*KOS*
273. Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)


*McEnroe Medz*
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)


*Michigan Bagseed*
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)


*Mr. Nice*
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)




*Next Generation*
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)


*Nirvana*
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic
Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)


*Riot Seeds*
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)


*Sannie's*
303. Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304. Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305. Herijuana (4 seeds)
306. Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307. Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308. Jackberry (5 seeds)


*Soma Seeds*
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud


*TGA and Team Canada*
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (3 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom (2 seeds)
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (3 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (7 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (2 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (2 seeds)
109. Querkle (2 seeds)
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (6 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. The Flav
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (9 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2  Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2  Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)
316. Qrazy Train
324. Plushberry (3 seeds)
325. Apollo 13 Bx (5 seeds)
326. Timewreck (4 seeds)


*TH Seeds*
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (2 seeds)
107. Darkstar (2 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)


*Assorted Breeders*
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
232. Serious AK47 (11 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
252. OGR OG Kush (3 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (9 seeds)
317. Connoisseur Cheesedog (12 seeds)
329. Connoisseur SSSDH (2 seeds)
330. Esko Santa Marta x Cheeseberry (10 seeds) 


*Private/Unknown Breeders*
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black  Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze  Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)


*FEMINIZED*


*Barney's Shwag Farm*
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream


*Big Buddha*
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese


*Cali Con Artists*
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)
333. Buddha Tahoe


*CH9 Seeds*
314. Aroma
315. Vintage 2006
319. Afghan Haze


*Connoisseur*
321. Grandaddy Purple (5 seeds)


*Delicious Seeds*
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice
335. Black Russian
336. Cotton Candy


*DinaFem*
57. Blue Widow (8 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver (2 seeds)
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash (2 seeds)
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese (2 seeds)
76. Critical Jack (3 seeds)
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (3 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
320. Power Kush
337. Critical + Auto


*DNA*
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (3 seeds)
331. Lemon Skunk


*Dutch Passion*
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight


*Emerald Triangle*
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush (2 seeds)
183. Emerald Jack (2 seeds)
332. Trinity Kush


*Eva Seeds*
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush


*G13 Labs*
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (3 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK


*Green-Shit-House*
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud


*Homegrown Fantaseeds*
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze


*John Sinclair*
338. Indica Viper
339. Sativa Trans-Love
340. Skunk Amsterdam


*Kannabia*
72. Special
73. Big Band


*Paradise*
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)
341. Delahaze


*Pyramid*
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia


*Reserva Privada*
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18 (2 seeds)
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (3 seeds)
343. R.K.S.




*TH Seeds*
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour
342. MKage


*World of Seeds*
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder
123. Strawberry Blue (2 seeds)
124. Yumboldt 47
346. Sugar Mango Ryder
347. NL x Big Bud Auto


*Assorted Breeders*
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (4 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival
334. Ceres White Indica
344. Samsara Green Love Potion
345. Samsara Sweet Black Angel




*Germ Rates*
Dutch Passion Blueberry  Reg  1/1 male
Mandala #1  Reg  1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite  Reg  1/1  (twins)  2 male
TGA Qleaner  Reg  1/1  (twins) - 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx  Reg  1/1 - female
DNA Chocolope  Reg  1/1 - female
Nirvana White Widow  Reg - 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina  Reg - 1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG  Reg  0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough  Fem  0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry  Fem  1/1 - female
TGA Querkle  Reg  3/3  2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush  Fem  1/1  early full on hermie
TGA Qrazy Train  Reg  1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA The Flav  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple  Reg  1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God  Reg  1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush  Reg  1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar  Reg  1/1  female
Serious AK-47  Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry  Reg  1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry  Reg  12/12  1 rotted in soil, 3 male  2 hermie, 6 female, 2 unsexed
Outlaw Gorilla Grape  Reg  2/3  1 female, 1 died, unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked
Outlaw Double Purple Doja  Fem (S1)  1/1  female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester  Reg  5/5  4 female, 1 sprout rotted
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush  Fem- 1/1  female
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx  Reg  2/2  2 female
KOS C99  Reg  1/1  male
Bodhi Yo Mama  Reg  3/3  1 male, 2 sprouts rotted
Hillbilly Mandalope  Reg  1/1  male
AKG Snozzberry  Reg  1/1 - male
House of Funk Green Python  Reg  1/1 - female
Dank House Strawberry Alien Kush  Reg  1/1 - female
Surefire Firestarter  Fem  1/1  sprout rotted in soil
Danny Boy F2  Reg  3/3  1 female, 1 male, 1 sprout died
TGA Time Wreck  Reg  1/1  mutant male
TGA Ace of Spades  Reg  2/2  2 unsexed
Gage Green Grape Stomper OG  Reg  1/1  unsexed
GDP Seeds Ken's GDP  Reg  1/1 - unsexed



*Current Mothers*
TGA Green Queen x Querkle (Beast)


*Clones*
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja


----------



## Surfr (Mar 24, 2012)

That's kind of funny man... The ones I am for sure popping are 

Vics High(24 of them)
Lemon Larry(7)
Tres StarDawg(10)
Afghan OG(12)
Blueberry OG x Tres Dawg(10)

That's a lovely purple bitch you got there! Too bad about the nanners, though.. I fuckin hate that shit.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 24, 2012)

Cali Con Artist....lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

Did a quick update so i might have missed a few....
Some are "En-Route".. I hope..LoL

NIRVANA:
NORTHERN LIGHTS &#8211; FEM
AK-48 &#8211; FEM

SATIVA FIEND:
HIGHLAND THAI &#8211; REG

JAWS GEAR:
WHITE BANANA KUSH &#8211; REG
CABANA BUD &#8211; REG
CHOCOLATE BANNANA KUSH - REG

ENTHEOGEN:
BAGLUNG ARSHAL NEPALESE INDICA &#8211; REG

EUGENICS GENETICS:
OG GRAZE &#8211; REG
CANNAZON JACK - REG

SNOWHIGH SEEDS:
BLUEBERRY BLAST - REG

TGA SUBCOOL:
JILLY BEAN - REG
APOLLO 13-BX &#8211; REG
SPACEDAWG - REG
SPACE QUEEN &#8211; REG
JACK THE RIPPER F2 &#8211; REG
PANDORA&#8217;S BOX F2 &#8211; REG
SPACE BOMB - REG

NEXT GENERATION:
GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL - FEM

DYNASTY SEEDS:
DRIZELLA &#8211; REG 
KF F2 X SQ F3 - REG
CARAMEL COUGH - REG
COSMIC BRAIN 2011 &#8211; REG 
MS. UNIVERSE &#8211; REG
CARAMEL CANDY KUSH &#8211; REG 
CRITICAL MASS F3 &#8211; REG 
MT. HOOD HUCKLEBERRY &#8211; REG
KILLING FIELDS F2 X MS. UNIVERSE #10 - REG

DINAFEM:
HAZE AUTO - FEM
SANTA SATIVA - FEM
DIESEL - FEM
BLUE HASH - FEM
WHITE WIDOW - FEM
OG AMNESIA - FEM
POWER KUSH &#8211; FEM

CANNACOPIA:
LAPIS MOUNTAIN INDICA - REG

GAGE GREEN GENETICS:
LEIA OG &#8211; REG
PEPE LE DANK - REG
THE FORGE - REG
SUN MAIDEN &#8211; REG
GRAPE STOMPER OG - REG

HYBRIDS FROM HELL:
HASH VIRUS &#8211; REG

HAZEMAN:
ESCAPED &#8211; REG 
ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH &#8211; REG 
TRIPLE XXX - REG
G-13 BX &#8211; REG

HOUSE OF FUNK:
POLAR DAWG &#8211; REG
GREEN PYTHON - REG

BROTHER MONK:
BROTHER GRIMM C99 F4 - REG

HOT HOUSE FLOWER:
TRAINWRECK IBL &#8211; REG 
KACHINA &#8211; REG
ULTRA KUSH &#8211; REG
COFFEE KUSH &#8211; REG
PURPLE HAZE IX - REG

ALPHAKRONIK GENES:
BANDANA - REG
SIN CITY KUSH - REG

PARADISE SEEDS:
ACID - FEM
NEBULA - FEM
MAGIC BUD - FEM
SHEHEREZADE - FEM

TCVG:
GENERIC WEED &#8211; REG 
HOMEWRECKER V1 &#8211; REG
ASSHAT &#8211; REG 
CALL GIRL &#8211; REG 
SHIT MIX '09 &#8211; REG
SHIT HAPPENS &#8211; REG
SHIT ON A STICK V1 - REG
FUC'D UP MIX PACK ('78 SKUNK, '78 SKUNK X GG) &#8211; REG

BODHI SEEDS:
ELF SNACK - REG
STAR CHILD - REG
APOLLO 11 F3 (GENIUS PHENO) - REG
BIG SUR HOLY BUD &#8211; REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS #2 (SS X TOK, SS X SD) &#8211; REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS #3 (AFKANISTAN X MEXIMELIA) &#8211; REG
MOONWALK &#8211; REG
DANK SINATRA &#8211; REG
SUPER SILVER STRAWBERRY LOTUS - REG
M8 (LOST KUSH) X FANTASY ISLAND &#8211; REG
SR71 PURPLE KUSH X KINGS KROSS F2 - REG

CANNAVENTURE:
MOTHERS MIX (UNLABELED) &#8211; REG
MOTHERS MIX (ECSD, HOG, LEMON SKUNK, 98 BUBBA) - REG
EAST COAST ROAYAL DIESEL - REG
PURPLE BERRY BX - REG
JAZZ BERRY JAM &#8211; REG

RESERVA PRIVADA:
CONFIDENTIAL CHEESE - FEM

SWEET SEEDS:
DOUBLE WHITE - FEM

BARNEY'S FARM:
PINEAPPLE CHUNK - FEM

MR. NICE:
ASH - REG
CRITICAL HAZE &#8211; REG
BLACK WIDOW - REG
CRITICAL MASS - REG

DANK HOUSE SEEDS:
ALIEN FIRE &#8211; REG
FIRE OG F2 - REG

SANNIE:
KF F3 - REG
NYCD F3 &#8211; REG
JACK F7 &#8211; REG
JACKBERRY F3 &#8211; REG
HERIJUANA IBL &#8211; REG

[email protected]:
CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
SANTA MARTA GOLD X CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
SHIVA - FEM
SHIVA X CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
AMNESIA HAZE X SHIVA &#8211; FEM
CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
CHEESEBERRY &#8211; REG
BLUEBERRY INDICA (MIX PACK) &#8211; REG
BLUEBERRY SATIVA &#8211; REG

UNDERGROUND SEEDS COLLECTIVE:
COLOMBIAN GOLD X JAMAICAN LAMBS BREAD &#8211; REG 
AMNESIA IBL (HY-PRO) - REG

HEATH ROBINSON:
BLACK ROSE - REG

UK CHEESEHEAD:
NIGHTMARE KUSH A.K.A. "THE WHITE" S2'S - FEM

LEPRECHAUN SEEDS:
KLONDIKE &#8211; REG 
GRAVE DIGGER - REG

SAMSARA:
S.C.S. - FEM
EL ALQUIMISTA - FEM

G13 LABS:
PURPLE HAZE - FEM
AUTO AK - FEM

CH9:
HUMBOLDT - FEM
AROMA - FEM
AFGHAN HAZE 33 - FEM

IMMORTAL FLOWER:
PRE-98 BUBBA BX - REG
HEADBAND BX &#8211; REG 
JAFFA CAKES &#8211; REG
GRAPEHEAD &#8211; REG
SPACEBUBBA &#8211; REG
MOOSE JUICE &#8211; REG
NIGHTCAP - REG

ILLUMINATI:
IRUKANDJI &#8211; FEM

SATIVA DIVA:
LAMBS BREAD - REG
CHEMICAL NIGHTMARE - REG

K.O.S.:
SHISH_99 &#8211; REG
CBR1947 &#8211; REG
DIRTY GIRL - REG

SURE FIRE SEEDS:
FIRESTARTER - FEM
CHEESEY JONES - FEM

CONNOISSEUR GENETICS:
GRATEFUL CASEY - FEM
CHEESEDOG &#8211; REG

GOOEYBREEDER:
YOUWANTTHIS ((Lava X Gooey X Zinn X Double Deth) X (ZinnXGooey84%)) &#8211; REG
((Double Deth purple Cambodian pheno) X (Zinn X Gooey 84%)) &#8211; REG
((ZinnX Lava X Gooey) X ( Zinn X Gooey 84%)) &#8211; REG

GORRILA GROWER:
ALIEN FRUIT &#8211; REG
COSMICDAWG &#8211; REG
EAST COAST ALIEN DAWG - REG

RANDOM:
MALAWI GOLD - REG
LARRY OG S1 - FEM
BAGSEED (INDY DOM) - REG
BAGSEED (SATIVA DOM) - REG
UNKOWN SEED - N/A
RQ - ROYAL DWARF - FEM
KALI MIST X ARJANS - REG
AK X MISTY &#8211; REG
SWAZI F2 - REG
ALIEN DAWG BX-1 - REG
GHS - KALISHNOKOVA - FEM
DUKEBERRY (SOUR D X OG KUSH X MALAWI GOLD X CHEESY SMURF) - REG
CHEESE X HAZE F2 - REG
INIDANA BUBBLEGUM &#8211; REG
&#8217;97-&#8217;98 GHS CO. SSH X C99 (100 DAY PHENO) &#8211; FEM
G13 HAZE X NYCD &#8211; REG
PABLO CHEESE F2 - REG
GORILLA GRAPE &#8211; REG
MAGIC MONKEY &#8211; REG
MENAGE A&#8217; TROIS ((GODBUD X DW) X (ARJANS H. X CINNAMON X DW)) &#8211; REG
SUGAR MANGO RYDER &#8211; FEM
BLACK RUSSIAN &#8211; FEM
KINDMIND &#8211; BLUE MOON (BLUE WIDOW X VORTEX) &#8211; REG
JOCK HORROR X FULL MOON &#8211; REG
THE WHITE X NEPALESE INDICA &#8211; FEM
SUPER SILVER HAZE F3* (SHORT PHENO) &#8211; REG
ORANGE SKUNK (AGENT ORANGE X METRO X SS) &#8211; REG
SLEESKUNK (SLEESTACK X SKUNK) &#8211; REG

LoL... Hey CMT.. I think im catching up to you.....
(its not even close....LoL)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 24, 2012)

Surfr said:


> That's kind of funny man... The ones I am for sure popping are
> 
> Vics High(24 of them)
> Lemon Larry(7)
> ...


Hell yea Sufr. Pop that VICS High!! I want some cotton candy dankness myself. Hope we both get keepers. Thats old school BCGA shit right there. Wish I had some Romberry.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 24, 2012)

nice flower batman.

*

two very very very impressive seed lists. 

together u guys got the game sowed up 

*

jerry sandusky... Penn State ass fuck fame ...50 counts of SICK shit done to kids... not in jail?

zimmerman florida shoot a kid in the back while he walks with skittles... a murderer... not in fucking jail?

you not even high with a bag of weed in your car & pulled over... straight to fucking jail.

*

bizzaro world 

aint so bizzare when its real.

[youtube]q3Kh21qdzs4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 24, 2012)

Where are Pisces seeds available from?


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 24, 2012)

logic wants u to send $ to spain on a pidgeon.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Where are Pisces seeds available from?


CannaCollective and the Farm.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

Cmt and jk awesome numbers!!! Jealous on a lot of your gems  batman to bad on the nanners it looks amazing to say the lest..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> logic wants u to send $ to spain on a pidgeon.


LoL...



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> CannaCollective and the Farm.


Why even mention the farm??


I should also have
Strawberry Bubba Kush
and
BlockHead Kush
From DankHouse for naming Them
But hes been telling me for months now that hes gonna send them and they never show??? kinda shady....


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 24, 2012)

Black rose x dpd


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 24, 2012)

She is sexy and she knows it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like she works out lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice pics and lists guys, wish they would fix the like button. Sold 10 of my freebee seeds to my buddy for $25.....ahahaha. He wanted some clones and I told him I don't do clones but I have some feminized seeds. I pick 10 for you @ $25.00 or you pick 10 for $50.00. Never run them things anyways and I doubt they will be in high demand anytime soon. And one of my Leia beasts is female................


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 24, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> CannaCollective and the Farm.


I've been itchin' for the Alien drop so bad I guess I forgot they're listed there lol thanks. As far as thcbay, I would never feel right sending money to logic.

And last wood those are some awesome colors.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

Alien Fire F2's picked right of the Plant....
I didnt sort them at all, not bad...LoL








Think ill chop this bitch down in a few days....
Might have like a thousand of these..LoL


----------



## blissfest (Mar 24, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Nice pics and lists guys, wish they would fix the like button. Sold 10 of my freebee seeds to my buddy for $25.....ahahaha. He wanted some clones and I told him I don't do clones but I have some feminized seeds. I pick 10 for you @ $25.00 or you pick 10 for $50.00. Never run them things anyways and I doubt they will be in high demand anytime soon. And one of my Leia beasts is female................


Your such a good friend must suck to be so poor.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 24, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> And one of my Leia beasts is female................


Sweet!! I can't wait to see her bro


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 24, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just got back form the store. Always spend too much time and loot there! But twice as much of everything that I needed. More is always better. Was talkin to my buddy that works there for a grip. He's a big organic soil guy like me. But he says he doing a test run with these products and is blown away with the way his plants look. figured I'd share the info.
> 
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cx-hydroponics-nutrients-c-81_1044.html


I heard they stuff was good too but kinda expensive. Im mad they are not going to carry soul synthetics at that site any more. It was like half price there.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.cxhydroponics.com/

Anyone know anyone that uses these nutes?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 24, 2012)

I briefly glanced at the prices. They didn't seem to out of control to me. Plus the dosages were really low. Most of the additives are like 3-4 ml to a gallon. I forget what the main parts were

Pretty much everything is half price at that store!

I went into another shop like two weeks ago. They had magnum hoods for 279! Lol. I paid 160 at plh. And the funny thing is these stores are like maybe 40 min apart. Plh is always dead as shit inside. This other store was super busy. The owner came up and was like can I help u? I started laughing. Was like hell no I'm outta here

I think that cx took the place of where the soul synthetics was on the shelf too. Haven't really been payin much attention to bottle nutes since I quit using em. But my friend told me to look so I did. I'm still reading all their shit on their web page.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 24, 2012)

Maxibloom from start to finish dude, I just pulled some 8oz plants out of 3 gal. smartpots.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I briefly glanced at the prices. They didn't seem to out of control to me. Plus the dosages were really low. Most of the additives are like 3-4 ml to a gallon. I forget what the main parts were
> 
> Pretty much everything is half price at that store!
> 
> ...


The fact that it specifically says a mixture of chemical and organic nutes..
Should put you off right there....
Think thats why they ccall it "Fusion"..
There fusing Chemical and organic nutes into a new kind of Nutrient.. Is how there putting it....


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 24, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Your such a good friend must suck to be so poor.


lololololololol!


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Alien Fire F2's picked right of the Plant....
> I didnt sort them at all, not bad...LoL
> Think ill chop this bitch down in a few days....
> Might have like a thousand of these..LoL


lookin nice there jkahn

and those black rose crosses posted above are lookin real nice


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Alien Fire F2's picked right of the Plant....
> I didnt sort them at all, not bad...LoL
> 
> View attachment 2086152
> ...


Nice!!!!! A thousand u say? You should send some in as feeebies


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice!!!!! A thousand u say? You should send some in as feeebies


To where sbay.. Cause i dont think DHS would appreciate them being at CZ...LoL

Ill have a few hundred+ Bandanna Indy dom x Alien Fire, and Bandanna Sativa dom x Alien Fire... Havent decided whether to just mix em yet....
then of course all the fems that i hit... ww (limited), nebula(very limited), and el alquimista (abundant)... i wasn't gonna give them out but in the request a freebie thread everyone is askin for freebies made with FEM Mothers...
Guess noone cares...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2012)

Lmao.. I would at the zon


----------



## at0ms0ft (Mar 25, 2012)

I am looking for some testers for my new cross it is an F1 so need help looking for phenos or just some general 411 on how they grow. It is (S.A.G.E x AK47) x Jedi OG Kush I have been calling it E-11. The mother is very stinky and lots of resin and the male was just a beast ! Very stinky and I was hoping it was a female all through veg lol. PM me if interested.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The fact that it specifically says a mixture of chemical and organic nutes..
> Should put you off right there....
> Think thats why they ccall it "Fusion"..
> There fusing Chemical and organic nutes into a new kind of Nutrient.. Is how there putting it....


Yeah not saying that I'll run it. But it does sound good. Plus my buddy says its crushing his organic soil run. So that has me curious. I've ran advance nutrients before. It impressed me. All the way up to the puff. Plants did great yielded great. Potency was on. But it was lacking in the flavor and yield side. Plus I really don't see myself ever mixing up bottle nutes again. 

I really want to try revs TLO and Subcools supersoil. Way more likely I run those than the cx. 

But I still think this stuff sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I went into another shop like two weeks ago. They had magnum hoods for 279! Lol. I paid 160 at plh. And the funny thing is these stores are like maybe 40 min apart. Plh is always dead as shit inside. This other store was super busy. The owner came up and was like can I help u? I started laughing. Was like hell no I'm outta here


i used to run a couple of those ocho's.. i hate them. i traded them straight up for crappy vertzons/parabolic open air hoods and things got 10x better.. kcuf esoht seciep fo tihs <-

wake and bake with some white russian super melt bubble and everything goes sdrawkcab



karmas a bitch said:


> I really want to try revs TLO and Subcools supersoil. Way more likely I run those than the cx.


INHO
dont do subs super soil, its junk. i made some up, cured it did my ting yield and shit was OK, so i took some a had left and brought it to two nurseries around me and had them do a soil test, give me its reading (how hot it is) both nursery directors came out to talk to me and one was laughing.. later i took the reads to a friend that has her master gardeners cert and she laughed and said the bet thing i could do was cut this 50/50 with spagnum or coco and feed with aact's.. i have gone now to my own recepie and its still way in the being changed regularly stage..
super soil is just loaded with everything some one could think of but not in any plant science fashion.. me and sub went round and round on this maybe a year+ ago.. your grow, your time, your money, my suggestion.. :/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

Cerberus thanks for the heads up. Still might try it. But I would try revs TLO first anyway. 

Wasnt someone just crying about how we don't share info on anything in here? So far heres my germ rate after 36 hrs
bodhi blowfishXappalchia 7/11
gage green burgundy 11/11. These things look pissed off. I'm pretty sure I heard one of em call my mom a bitch
Surefire seeds firestarter 3/3. Come on fire station pheno!
dukeberry 2/3
sour dXsnowdawg. I realized last night I forgot to germ these. So I started em late last night. D'oh!


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I briefly glanced at the prices. They didn't seem to out of control to me. Plus the dosages were really low. Most of the additives are like 3-4 ml to a gallon. I forget what the main parts were
> 
> Pretty much everything is half price at that store!
> 
> ...


I didnt look at the doseages. I just noticed a gallon size of the whole line was $800. I can get soul for about $450 with a couple botanicare bottles thrown in for good measure. I seen a couple grows on youtube with the cx i believe that were good.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 25, 2012)

Stuck at a family Bday event... Looks like I'll be creeping around this site :-/ got a 5gallon bucket full of sugar leaf that wants to be turned into bubble at home... 

Cerberus your not the 1st person I have heard Not dig on super soil.. Makes one curious about it. 

Hey KAB, what is TLO?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Stuck at a family Bday event... Looks like I'll be creeping around this site :-/ got a 5gallon bucket full of sugar leaf that wants to be turned into bubble at home...
> 
> Cerberus your not the 1st person I have heard Not dig on super soil.. Makes one curious about it.
> 
> Hey KAB, what is TLO?


Its another supersoil recipe from the rev


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 25, 2012)

@sketchy grower

TLO Mix 2011 Supernatural Version 2.1 BY: THE REV

Master Soil-Mix Recipe
BASE MIX
2 gal Quality Organic Soil-mix (or good organic recycled soil mix)
2 gal Thoroughly Rinsed Coir (coconut fiber)
2 gal Perlite (small nugget size)
2 gal Earthworm Castings (fresh earthworm castings, and/or fresh compost works too)
AMENDMENTS
1½ cup Grow or Bloom Pure by Organicare (or 1 cup 5-5-5)
½ cup Greensand
¾ cup Ground Oyster Shells (1 cup if no crushed oyster shells)
1½ cup Crushed Oyster Shells (optional)
½ cup Dolomite Lime (powdered)
1 cup Prilled (pelletized) Fast Acting Dolomite Lime
¼ cup Blood Meal (and/or High N Bird/Bat Guano 12-8-2 N-P-K if flowering 1/8 cup of each)
¼ cup (heaping) Feather Meal
1 cup un-steamed (granular) Bone Meal (like Whitney Farms brand)
½ cup Bulb Food (3-8-8 as one good N-P-K example)
¼ cup Soft Rock Phosphate (powdered)
½ cup (heaping) Gypsum (powdered)
½ cup Kelp Meal
4 cups (heaping) Composted Steer Manure (this inoculates your mix with specialized bacteria and primo organic matter)
½ cup Azomite granular (add an additional ¼ cup greensand if no Azomite)
1 cup Humic Acid Ore granular (like from Down to Earth brand)
1 cup Alfalfa Meal (or 2 cups pellets  make sure pellets are all organic no additives)
½ cup Rock Phosphate Granular (optional)
1 cup (heaping) organic rice (important for the good fungi in this soil-mix)
This mix should be moistened (Do not get it soaking wet!) with chlorinefree water, and turned over every few days, for about 15 days before use. This is what I call cooking your soil, and letting it get pretty dry before use, is fine. The nutrients dont evaporate or anything, so no worries there, per storage over time. If this soil-mix turns out to be too hot (powerful) for some reason, just cut it with good bagged organic soil until you get the strength your environment and genetics demands.
I find cooking mine for about 30 days works the best for me, but I have often used it sooner, like at 2 weeks, and just remember the warmer it is outside wherever the soil-mix is at, the faster the cooking processes will happen. You can use a pH meter (soil pH meter) to tell when it is done cooking too. I wait until it is in the 6.2  6.8 range, which normally takes about 2 weeks, because as it kicks off cooking the pH will often be very low, like around 4.9 isnt uncommon when it first starts to cook.
ONLY FOR USE WITH PURE WATER SOURCES, LIKE REVERSE OSMOSIS, RAIN, OR DISTILLED WATER. DO NOT USE WELL, TAP, OR SPRING WATER WITH THIS RECIPE.
This soil-mix is meant to be used along with the spike and layer TLO dynamic, and while it is quite capable of standing alone, it works supernaturally when you add the spike and layering dynamics.
Killer Spike Blends...
Spike #1 vegg
½ cup blood
½ cup steamed bone meal
½ cup high N bat/bird guano
½ cup feather meal
½ cup kelp meal
1 tablespoon ground oyster shell (optional)
Spike #2 all-purpose/flowering
½ cup feather meal
¼ cup bulb food 3-8-8
¼ cup soft rock phosphate
½ cup steamed bone meal
½ cup high P bat/bird guano
½ cup kelp meal
1 tablespoon ground oyster shell (optional)
- Revski


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Stuck at a family Bday event... Looks like I'll be creeping around this site :-/ got a 5gallon bucket full of sugar leaf that wants to be turned into bubble at home...
> 
> Cerberus your not the 1st person I have heard Not dig on super soil.. Makes one curious about it.
> 
> Hey KAB, what is TLO?


Think of it like Super Soil to the EXTEME....
A lot more thought went into it......
The REV is part of KOS so you know right there the debate is over.. 
Im just lazy so i go with the basic recipe....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 25, 2012)

Jk,jb thanks for the info!! Copied and man I think it would be great to do a side by side expensive but fun


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

Naw sketchy that TLO wouldn't be that expensive.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

LoL.. yah mos def $$$$(*ur right kab, only like 200 or so (soil not included))

I use like 9 ingredients and my Babies stay healthy all "year" long.. Good enuff for me.. But i guess i should try the rev's version at least once...
But damn that's a lot of ingredients, maybe someones sellin single does on ebay...

First hat's shirt's and Hoodies..
Now Subcool's Soil products..
Shouldn't he have started with that?



> *Subcool's Super Soil that will be commercially available to the public through garden stores is about to enter trials over the next few months.
> Stay tuned for my test runs with TGA genetics
> 
> 
> ...


I guess he's tired of everyone on ebay making money off of him...LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 25, 2012)

Right on KAB, expensive if your running 12 for super soil and 12 with TLO 7gallon pots.. Assumption on the coast of it. What is super soil like $3-400 to mix up.. I think sub showed a receipt of it be4..(think?)

Jk, I was doing my own thing with soil then a cat on YouTube (KoMa) gave me his recipe for (AN) shit is actually amazing! I didnt feed them from the end of week 5 to harvest and they would still be green... But like kab mentioned the taste&yield (big improvement in yield for me) was blah... Compared to the "taste" of my biocanna run I had did years be4.. Now, I'm full circular back to bio-canna Trying to get the weight up! Using Bennie teas...now is the only thing I added with a LOT more toppIng..seems to be working ok


Edit:
Subby is going to venture everywhere it would seem
I want subcool action figures Anatomically correct 70 points of articulation and über rare (soul patch pheno variant)


----------



## Airwave (Mar 25, 2012)

Who in here said that they've purchased one of those induction lights from Inda-gro?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Who in here said that they've purchased one of those induction lights from Inda-gro?


You talking about the Lights skunk mentioned...
Nah different thing../\.. Gavita pro 100 watt..
Induction lights by inda-gro are a different thing..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 25, 2012)

Subcool is such a tool. How many times did he make ppl feel stupid for asking if he would ever commercially sell his supersoil?" It would be to inneficient."...... I got nothing against someone bein a hustler and making money wherever they can, but if your just a hustler font act like a self righteous medical miracle gift from god.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Naw sketchy that TLO wouldn't be that expensive.


I don't know how the initial cost compares to buying a line of bottled nutes and soil, but Rev's TLO mix is designed to be recycled, so it lasts a LONG time and the initial cost gets stretched over a much longer period of time.




TheLastWood said:


> Subcool is such a tool. How many times did he make ppl feel stupid for asking if he would ever commercially sell his supersoil?" It would be to inneficient."...... I got nothing against someone bein a hustler and making money wherever they can, but if your just a hustler dont act like a self righteous medical miracle gift from god.


Subtool


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

*



8 large bags of high quality organic potting soil with coco and Mycorrhizae
25-50 lbs. of organic worm castings
5 lbs. of Blood meal 12-0-0
5 lbs. Bat guano 0-5-0
5 lbs. Fish Bone Meal 3-16-0
¾ cup Epsom salt
1 cup Sweet lime (Dolomite)
½ cup Azomite ( Trace element) 
2 Tbs. powdered Humic acid 
*** If using an RO system add in 1/2 cup powdered Cal/mag

Click to expand...

*This is sub's super soil recipe...
Worm castings -- $60
Blood meal - $15-
Guano - $15-
Fish Bone Meal - $10-
Epsom Salt - $5-
Sweet Lime - $3-
Azomite - $5-
Humic Acid - $10-
Plus his secret fucking ingredient
TOTAL -- $113

Plus you base soil.... 8 large bags of roots or FFOF --- avg $200+/- + $113 = $313


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 25, 2012)

25-50 lbs of castings is a lot of variance


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 25, 2012)

What's the secret ingredient?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> What's the secret ingredient?


Its a secret, but its like a few tablespoons of a fine powder....


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 25, 2012)

is it legal to take brand name products, mix them together then sell them as your own mix comercially? i wont be buyin any, i get a soil mix from my local hydro shop that works quite well, and its cheap.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 25, 2012)

wonder what subs soil will coast you?!?!lolol


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 25, 2012)

the powder : myco/bacto (combo) powder

available froma guy like "kelp4less" on ebay. i buy it by the pound to grow my fag nugz that dont fit into dime bags.

i make a 5 gallon tea as a base add to my hydro rez.

i also see a dude who breaks down subs arrangement on ebay in a smaller "dose" as mention by a poster. u still need to buy shit for it though.

over here, we gonna take a trash can and buy ebay dudes dose and do it up small scale for moms. 

*

i loved subs jim fowler (?) vid i saw recently. 

sub ==> such a dick, snob, and tool 

...even if he's right about dude disrespecting miss jill.
...like we all should know subs voice & who miss twat is 

its hard for me to fork over skrilla for his beans but i need that chernyobl.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 25, 2012)

endo is bad for MJ plants they are indiscriminate eaters of anything in your soil and mostly from relationships with trees not MJ

i would not use anything endo's in em for a myco bust . . .may be in a multiple use's SS


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the powder : myco/bacto (combo) powder
> 
> available froma guy like "kelp4less" on ebay. i buy it by the pound to grow my fag nugz that dont fit into dime bags.


LOL...*like*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> the powder : myco/bacto (combo) powder
> 
> available froma guy like "kelp4less" on ebay. i buy it by the pound to grow my fag nugz that dont fit into dime bags.
> 
> ...


Yah, ive seen that guy he has some good stufff...

Did he say that's what it was, or is that your guess?
I alway's add myco's and stuff anyway so it wouldn't matter... Not much of a special ingredient...



cmt1984 said:


> is it legal to take brand name products, mix them together then sell them as your own mix comercially? i wont be buyin any, i get a soil mix from my local hydro shop that works quite well, and its cheap.


Not sure,
People use spices mix them together and sell the sauce/dry rub...LoL


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Mar 25, 2012)

He'd have to get the companies to brand him his own shit, not just mix up different brands and sell em as his own.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 25, 2012)

i use endo ecto bacto combo... all i see are green plants in veg.

in flower, where i run ebb/flow, i believe the above does effect the solution to keep a stable ph. 

in the cloner with just tap, and properly cut/dip'd clones, nothing else get the job done for me.

but other benefits (like crowding out other nasties in the rez, preventing root disease) are more important to me.

*

sub didnt say but its my good guess .

i like my myco dry rub on seeds before i smoke them.

snap. crackle. pop.

*

this dude is a one stop to your door shop to make your own super whatever medium.

i have the : ecto/bacto , kelp powder , fulvic powder , and humic powder

ebay : http://www.ebay.com/sch/kelp4less/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

imma do it with coco in a 55 gal trash can.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 25, 2012)

I was wondering if there was a "smell" wheel simaler to a color wheel for painting.
I just found this





http://kushits.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/terpenes.jpg

and this





A good link for hard core info 
on terpines
http://cannabisclinicians.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Russo-Entourage-Effect.pdf


----------



## Bucket head (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool post!


----------



## JCashman (Mar 25, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Who is commited, has space for 12 seeds and is devoted to logging it?
> Seriously only? Pm me now!


 dont have the space to pop 12, but you have just tripped my curiosity alarm! 



Surfr said:


> If you guys could choose 5 of these to pop, which would you? I've got my ideas lol...
> 
> *Alien genetics*
> Fruity Pebble OG x Alien Diesel
> ...


 so many good choices there omg, 



boneheadbob said:


> I was wondering if there was a "smell" wheel simaler to a color wheel for painting.
> I just found this


DJ short had a smell/flavor chart in his book. ill try to find a link for you.


----------



## azulknight (Mar 25, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> stak == another Jenks


Yep lol, cant wait to pick up some of these gennetics you all are talking about, a great and peacefull bunch of ppl here but there will be those others lol,


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/Devils-Harvest-Seeds-Shoreline-Feminised.html
fem shorline!


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 25, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> http://www.sensibleseeds.com/Devils-Harvest-Seeds-Shoreline-Feminised.html
> fem shorline!


seaofseeds has them too. they are little cheaper, have a DevilsHarvest promo, and also give shoreline freebies away.

20% off devils harvest seeds +2x shoreline seeds with order.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I think I am going to order from seaofseeds getting tired of waiting on Mr.C. Money is burning a whole in my pocket!! lol

The only problem is I will spend more at seaofseeds as their are a few thing I want from there. DOH!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 25, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> anyone agree with me here? Subcool is a huge douchebag.
> 
> seems like the 'big' breeders cant get their heads out of each others asses.....i love bodhi, cv, dankhouse, kos, and GGG + few others for keeping their posts and personal behaviors 'in house'. you don't see any of them slamming or just straight pure hate towards ANYONE (even shitty trolls and n00bs). (correct me if im wrong?....)
> 
> ...


I got no beef. I don't really get into the politics of it though.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 25, 2012)

yup, sub is a dick most of the time, most of us here agree to that. 

but for me, i dont really care about the breeders attitude as long as they have good gear...and sub...or should i say TGA (sub does not do all the breeding for them)...has some of the best shit i've ever seen.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 25, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yup, sub is a dick most of the time, most of us here agree to that.
> 
> but for me, i dont really care about the breeders attitude as long as they have good gear...and sub...or should i say TGA (sub does not do all the breeding for them)...has some of the best shit i've ever seen.


I'm a straight up asshole probably 75% of the time, but you know there is more to life than people like you or whatever. I just spent my whole Sunday off helping family members that needed shit done today, and for whatever reason couldn't do it. I didn't even get to mow my lawn like I had planned. I know a lot of "nice" people that I don't trust because I think they're fake, etc. I would rather someone tell it the way they believe, or not hang out with them. I think its funny because a lot of nice people become real big assholes when they drink some truth syrup. I went to my sisters and changed a fuel pump with her boyfriend, and then went to my parents to hook up their new stereo stuff.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 25, 2012)

I am very pleased to announce that I am the proud father of 4 Leia OG girls..............


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 25, 2012)

cough cough cough. hmmmm. highlifeseed banks has last packs of some rare strains. candy drop, leia, some more... GGG just tweet they are legit on their twitter.
says 'get the last packs while they are available'. I got two of each already, so sharing with the real collectors. get em while you can.

p.s. i hate you, i popped 4 leia, and they were males. I love pollen, but I prefer flowers.

edit:after adding every item into my cart, it says they have MM, blackberry pie, leia, and more in stock.... wtf. I tweet and emailed GGG to find out if its correct. it does say that they are out of GSbx when you try to check out...anywho...guess ill give it a shot for one MendoMontage and see what happens...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

just tried to buy a bunch of stuff its all sold out already....
I dint check every single thing, so if you want GGG go look!!



LILBSDAD said:


> I am very pleased to announce that I am the proud father of 4 Leia OG girls..............


Congratulations....

Smokin a celebratory bowl in your honor...

Here, Here!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

Fml. Just decided to harvest everything early to avoid the pm issues. It was three weeks early. Fuck it in the long run it will be worth it. I've still got a ton of herb left from the last harvest anyway. Plus just trimmed some shoreline and OG graze ths week. So I'm cool. I almost just killed everything. But instead I trimmed my mamas down to next to nothing. And treated. I'm sure that I caught it early enough. Gonna make sure that shits gone. 

On the plus side I set up my new tent. And things look great. Everything's super clean and organized. 

And I planted my seeds in coco.

Congrats lilbsdad. I'm excited to hear how they go


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 25, 2012)

You got all Spider Monkey on that shit Karma, nice work.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks bloodstone. I went with that cx stuff u told me about. I've read a lot about pm in the last few days. Like I said I'm pretty confident i got it under control. Ozones cranking. Upped my airflow. Removed any leaf I saw it on. Plus a bunch of other leaf. It was in the very early stages. Treated the shit outta what's left


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks bloodstone. I went with that cx stuff u told me about. I've read a lot about pm in the last few days. Like I said I'm pretty confident i got it under control. Ozones cranking. Upped my airflow. Removed any leaf I saw it on. Plus a bunch of other leaf. It was in the very early stages. Treated the shit outta what's left


Thats wussup...
Go buck wild up in that piece...
Get that shit, just smoked a bowl of finger hash....
Need a recco on some bubble bags peeps.... I bookmarked the site but got too many bookmarks..LoL
S____ Bags.com?

[video=youtube_share;0hiUuL5uTKc]http://youtu.be/0hiUuL5uTKc[/video]


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.freshheadies.com/catalog/
http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/bubble-bags.html

I recommend 'bubblenow' bubblebags. pretty much same price everywhere. higher quality bags are the way to go. value bags are not reliable.

if it matters... sub uses these bags in his bubble making video.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 25, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> http://www.freshheadies.com/catalog/
> http://aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/bubble-bags.html
> 
> I recommend 'bubblenow' bubblebags. pretty much same price everywhere. higher quality bags are the way to go. value bags are not reliable.
> ...


A bunch of ppl from the thread bought them from this site that started with an s.. like splungeebags or something... i forgot... but they said they were good bags.. and cheaper..
So was gonna look into it..
But yah i guess i might as well just grab the OG's... I was on their site a week or so ago lookin around...


Hey batman heres the pic.. its from about 3 weeks ago...


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 25, 2012)

jkahn you talking about this place? sprungbags.com


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 26, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> cough cough cough. hmmmm. highlifeseed banks has last packs of some rare strains. candy drop, leia, some more... GGG just tweet they are legit on their twitter.
> says 'get the last packs while they are available'. I got two of each already, so sharing with the real collectors. get em while you can.
> 
> p.s. i hate you, i popped 4 leia, and they were males. I love pollen, but I prefer flowers.
> ...


I'd be careful ordering from them. It shows they have 1 pack in stock of lots of rare items like DJ short blue moonshine and flodica, hortilab starbud, ggg mendo montage, etc etc. I bet they don't really have stock of these items at all. They might've had some ggg left, but I doubt they have most of the other strains they only have 1 pack of.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Sannies order didnt make it and he wont reship. I even offer to reorder and see if he would help. Not gonna happen. Not happy about sannies and after 14 orders he lost a customer.

He is like the new attitude , not happy to bad, that his new motto I guess.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Did you have tracking?


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

yes sir ill grab the link for ya


Shipment   Pre-advised to PostNL




 Sorted at PostNL




 At PostNL distribution




 Delivery




 

 
 Parcel 1: 
 
 






 
 
 Sequence number:
Size (lxwxh):
Weight (gr.):
Volume:
 1




   20.02.2012: Parcel picked up and in sorting process 

 20.02.2012: Parcel out for delivery 

 20.02.2012: Parcel sorted in sorting centre 

21.02.2012: Parcel sent to country of destination 

15.03.2012: Parcel received in country of destination 

22.03.2012: Parcel sent to country of destination



 


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmm so it says its still in sorting?


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

No on the right coloum cames to states left came again


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

My tracking is stuck on delivered to country of origin and no more updates?


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 26, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I'd be careful ordering from them. It shows they have 1 pack in stock of lots of rare items like DJ short blue moonshine and flodica, hortilab starbud, ggg mendo montage, etc etc. I bet they don't really have stock of these items at all. They might've had some ggg left, but I doubt they have most of the other strains they only have 1 pack of.


i sent them an email. I check out with some items. but not gonna send money order unless they respond that they have them in stock. if it goes well, ill post it here.
ive looked at site before, and thought twice about ordering. but GGG says they have their gear, that is one good sign...


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My tracking is stuck on delivered to country of origin and no more updates?


If you look their I had no updates from 2/20 when I made the order till 3/15 when it arrived in the states.


Then on 3/22 it is being sent to the states again lol


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My tracking is stuck on delivered to country of origin and no more updates?


How long have you been waiting?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

10days no update


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Well goodluck hellraizer I am sure you will be fine.

People are still receiving from him

It is just a major shame that when he did'nt have the OVERPRICED shipping he was reshipping to people like it was going out of style.

Now their is the track and trace and he says keep waiting WTF is up with that lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry bro! Sucks another outfit is being shady


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

That's the whole thing.

Why is this laid back stoner game of selling seeds becoming like your buying from your coke dealer and have to be constantly worried if your gonna get ripped off or jacked?

Like these motherfuckers arent making enough cash off of the 10,000 seed a couple of plants put out. And after 14 orders I gonna lie or something

ONE TO THE NEXT ONE EHH!?


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 26, 2012)

once this package is in the states have you tried tracking it using USPS?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

The tracking number dont work on the usps tracking

Why i keep asking who hand dilvers these pachages


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah usps says no record of item.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The tracking number dont work on the usps tracking
> 
> Why i keep asking who hand dilvers these pachages


hmm that's weird i have had to use other country's tracking before but when they got in the states the tracking normally continues with who ever has it


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 26, 2012)

Finally got my 'tude b-day promo beans. Almost got worried some customs dude had snatched them or something since USPS tracking had no updates for long time. Goddamn Royal Mail sending my packages to US... Oh well, welcome GDP & TGA Space Dawg.

I wanna add some more TGA strains to my library, what are some must have strains from their catalog? I like a chill, cheerful smoke that doesn't knock me out but it really don't matter that much, I love to experiment with any kind of smoke.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yah got no clue why it dont work! Sannies clain his pachages will be hand dil


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Dark Confidant said:


> Finally got my 'tude b-day promo beans. Almost got worried some customs dude had snatched them or something since USPS tracking had no updates for long time. Goddamn Royal Mail sending my packages to US... Oh well, welcome GDP & TGA Space Dawg.
> 
> I wanna add some more TGA strains to my library, what are some must have strains from their catalog? I like a chill, cheerful smoke that doesn't knock me out but it really don't matter that much, I love to experiment with any kind of smoke.


Get plushberry for shure!


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Good news darkC.

Dude I would have been biting my nails for fucking sure if my tude order was still out.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 26, 2012)

wish i would of bought more TGA Gear before the Tude raised the price .. kinda turned me away from buying anymore TGA stuff from the Tude


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh my fucking god the emails between me and sannie right not are rediculous!! 

I have never been so polite and understanding.

It's to the point where I just replied to his email telling him I am on his side an if I am even talking to sanie on the other end.

Whoever is emailing me from their right now is being very difficult to work with

Just so you guys know I am asking him if I order 3 more strains and some pitpots will he add the last order that didnt make it as I dont want him to totally loss out. He said if I am so unhappy he will refund my money. WTF i want to order more and pay why would he just give me my money back and tell me no?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wtf thats not right! Bro very bad bisness


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, this weekend was a BUST! Carpet guys put a hole in my wall... Found a legion of ants in the basement and now my truck won't start.... Great way to start out the work day...(smoking a joint be4 I came into work would have been a good idea today).. 

PS soapy water kills ants.. Just a little FYI


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

What the heck is going on with that!?!? Hope you guys can get your beans in the long run!!


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

I am being honest too. If yall want to see my collection for proof I'm not a troll (not that anyone implied that) I will.

And I'm not trying to be a crybaby either just want people to know whats going on

obviously sannie must be tired of the states. Thats my assumption.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im getting that feeling to  still no reply on how to track his pachages in the us from him lol


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Her we go I think I have 101 strains at last count


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice dydgrow


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well, this weekend was a BUST! Carpet guys put a hole in my wall... Found a legion of ants in the basement and now my truck won't start.... Great way to start out the work day...(smoking a joint be4 I came into work would have been a good idea today)..
> 
> PS soapy water kills ants.. Just a little FYI


You have your health. And maybe family? Just trying to help you look at the possitive.

Sorry you had a bad weekend no one likes having a bad day.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn sucks about the sannies orders... Hope yall get em fast!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 26, 2012)

Now Sannie's!!! Damn, I'm already struggling wit attitude and herbie's!


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Get plushberry for shure!


That's on my to-get list alright! If anyone knows a place where it's in stock feel free to share!

Anyone heard any news about the upcoming GGG drop, by the way?

Oh man, I can't wait to run all this gear I've got recently... still few months until I have the room to get my grow together... Gonna be sweet.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 26, 2012)

Why do Americans order from Europe anyway? Are beans completely illegal in the states? If so, why not just get them from Canada?


----------



## cerberus (Mar 26, 2012)

cuz eurpos got all the shady bastards that will work the seed brokerage deal.

yes its illegal in the staes for several laws (dea, interstae commerce, Agg control, postal regulations, yada yada) i don't know about canada but i'm gonna say yes since mark emery is still locked up..

don't think these peeps havent looked for a local seed hawker, SHIT i'd love to support us companies instead of overseas. BUY AMERICAN and all but good luck..

:/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

The upcoming drop for ggg will be this week or next.. They should be en route to the vendors!


----------



## Airwave (Mar 26, 2012)

cerberus said:


> cuz eurpos got all the shady bastards that will work the seed brokerage deal.
> 
> yes its illegal in the staes for several laws (dea, interstae commerce, Agg control, postal regulations, yada yada) i don't know about canada but i'm gonna say yes since mark emery is still locked up..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that.

Wait, not even dispensaries are allowed to sell them?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well, this weekend was a BUST! Carpet guys put a hole in my wall... Found a legion of ants in the basement and now my truck won't start.... Great way to start out the work day...(smoking a joint be4 I came into work would have been a good idea today).. PS soapy water kills ants.. Just a little FYI


Is ur grow in the basement? Ants farm aphids, enslave them so they can eat their honey-like poop. If there are ants in your basement, there are aphids in your basement. 100%. Take preventative measures if your plants are in the basement.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 26, 2012)

no sales in my state. there is actually a heated disscusion going on right no with subtool and a canna expo promoter.. no seed sales in maine

as far as other states i'm not sure, but i know they can not go between states (interstate laws) they can't go into USPS hands (fed dea laws) and they can't be sold as a viable seed (aggriculture laws).. :/

so maybe some dispens in other states sell them but legal they should have gotten them from in-state, not through any usps, sold and bought as noveltys, and of course hav no germ gurantee..


not that places don't sell them but thats the "laws"

sucks


----------



## cerberus (Mar 26, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Is ur grow in the basement? Ants farm aphids, enslave them so they can eat their honey-like poop. If there are ants in your basement, there are aphids in your basement. 100%. Take preventative measures if your plants are in the basement.


true!

good eye!

i read sketchs thing and thought shitty but didn't put 2 nd 2 together. ants do enslave aphids..


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 26, 2012)

cerberus said:


> i don't know about canada but i'm gonna say yes since mark emery is still locked up..
> :/


Not really, Emery was convicted by US because he also sold seeds to americans and US wants to fuck the whole world and police everyone enforcing their laws where ever. He was doing business in canada fine. So there's that.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know of any Canadian seed bank that has the selection that European ones do. I know Highgradeseeds is from Canada, I've ordered from them before and recieved my seeds but it's nothing to write home about. And whether you get them from Canada, or Europe, it's illegal either way.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 26, 2012)

Awwww shit. Look what u can preorder. I'm all over this. I know a few peeps in here that will want this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana/dp/1931160961/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340709&sr=1-1


----------



## cerberus (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Awwww shit. Look what u can preorder. I'm all over this. I know a few peeps in here that will want this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana/dp/1931160961/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340709&sr=1-1



i will be ordering this


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I was talking to Greenman420 in pm. I was asking him for the Revs foliar feed recipe. As I want to try it. And was to lazy to hunt it out myself. He said he didnt even know rev had one,but he'd ask for me. He mentioned it might be in the book and that u can preorder it now. I bought it as soon as he sent the link.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 26, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> anyone agree with me here? Subcool is a huge douchebag.
> 
> seems like the 'big' breeders cant get their heads out of each others asses.....i love bodhi, cv, dankhouse, kos, and GGG + few others for keeping their posts and personal behaviors 'in house'. you don't see any of them slamming or just straight pure hate towards ANYONE (even shitty trolls and n00bs). (correct me if im wrong?....)
> 
> ...


I got some arctic fallout flowering in week 6 now.some nice chem phenos


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Awwww shit. Look what u can preorder. I'm all over this. I know a few peeps in here that will want this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana/dp/1931160961/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340709&sr=1-1


Done!_!-!_!_!

Its gunna be a cool surprise when it shows up....
LoL... WTF is this, i didnt cop nothin from amazon... A birthday present? (my bday is around then OCT)
OHHH shit REV's BOOK, Fuckin A!!...LoL

Amazon tried to automatically choose one day shipping for an extra 15 bux... assholes.. i wonder how many just pay for it...
3 day shipping $3-.. Yah ill take the 3 day shipping since its not coming out until September anyways douchebags....



apollopimp said:


> jkahn you talking about this place? sprungbags.com


Yah that's the one...


Oh and The 'Tude did indeed give me the wrong Tracking #...
But why in the hell is somebody in Florida gettin their packages before i am...LoL


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Awwww shit. Look what u can preorder. I'm all over this. I know a few peeps in here that will want this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana/dp/1931160961/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340709&sr=1-1


Oh, yeah. Been waiting for that. It'll be nice to have a ton of TLO info in one place.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear u didn't get fucked over jkahn.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Glad to hear u didn't get fucked over jkahn.


Mos. Def...



> Alright Crew.... The Time has come for The First Wave of This Drop...
> 
> I will be mailing in these lines to some of my Vendors THIS WEEK....
> 
> ...


---- CannaVenture --- CZ...and Sbay-- Yadda, yadda


My 'tude order is being delivered today.... Sweet...



Looks like My Sannies order is on track....



 Shipment Pre-advised to PostNL




 Sorted at PostNL




 At PostNL distribution




 Delivery





 
 Parcel 1: 







Hey Hellraizer, i think it might actually be delivered by a TNT employee like a UPS guy does...
You can contact them here....
http://www.tnt.com/feedback/feedbackInitial.do?navigation=1&respLang=en&respCountry=us
They have a US based 1-800 #, and a E-Mail addy.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 26, 2012)

glad to hear ya got your gear there JK.



Airwave said:


> Why do Americans order from Europe anyway? Are beans completely illegal in the states? If so, why not just get them from Canada?





Airwave said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> Wait, not even dispensaries are allowed to sell them?


i've ordered many things, not just seeds, from europe and canada....europe orders always get here faster. canada shipments, on average, take around 21 days to get to me...and i live in michigan lol, so close to a big chunk of canada. so i prefer euro orders since they average around 10 days to get here.

as a medical member, you can breed and sell seeds to other medical members...but you can't ship it out of the state or country due to federal level laws.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Any got any word on how Mr. C is doing?


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Any got any word on how Mr. C is doing?


like this post.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 26, 2012)

I was really frustrated earlier about sannie but this response from another member here is the best answer in my head. I just wish sannie would of said this to me.

I did'nt think of it like this

*I understand where youre coming from hydgrow, but once it leaves his hands and the p o fucks it up hes out the seeds. You will order more but what if more run into problems? Then he has to keep tacking on seeds to reship to some place that may have a dickhead postal worker fucking with his business. Why would it go back and get reshipped by the post office? Maybe they lost the package or scanned the wrong thing. At least youre not out anything like he is. Out seeds and out of a customer for something that is out of his hands.
*


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Awwww shit. Look what u can preorder. I'm all over this. I know a few peeps in here that will want this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana/dp/1931160961/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340709&sr=1-1


Nice find, pre-ordered.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> glad to hear ya got your gear there JK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx...
I got my Dank 1.0 from canada.. Was like $25 bux shipped...LoL

Airwave...
Yah the laws are crazy fukd...
Breeder's have to set up satellite locations in different med states and have other breeder's do the work just to sell seeds in those states...
Not to mention the bureaucratic hurdles they have to jump through just to get qualified... Sometimes its easier just to send the beans to the UK (or set up shop there like TCC, and Rare Dankness [satellite]) and have ppl from the U.S. buy them from there.. Even when your in say Colorado buyin beans from a Colorado based Breeder through a UK company....
Its all turned around...
They need to reform the laws to allow for interstate commerce of MMJ products.....
(which wouldnt happen until it goes fed i assume...)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

Bank of gage!
There's a few new strains due for auction very soon too, for the untested section ~ Colombia Sublime (Gold#4 x Black#6) & Sour Chem (Chemdawg Og x Sour Diesel),


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

Is that Cannaventure drop only for CZ or will there be some listed on seedbay?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is that Cannaventure drop only for CZ or will there be some listed on seedbay?


They usually send everywhere at the same time....
They tend to favor seedbay more than others....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you give a link to bank of Gage?


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

someone posted on another thread that someone was opening his packages with no customs notice. It seemed to always happen at the ISC Chicago. Same guy got three empty envelopes with no customs notice.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Can you give a link to bank of Gage?


bankofgage.co.uk



bundee1 said:


> someone posted on another thread that someone was opening his packages with no customs notice. It seemed to always happen at the ISC Chicago. Same guy got three empty envelopes with no customs notice.


Sannie?



> hey man.. this is a tricky question.. i really cant be on here promoting other vendors, But i can say, SeedsBay WIll get packs of Every one of the lines, as well the rest of my vendors... I honestly think some of this gear is going to sell out really quickly....So be fast and be ready...lol.. - CV


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks jkahn *like*


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it was a mix of stuff I thought at least one order was from attitude. It seems like stuff from the UK gets less scrutiny as the Dutch are famous for the bud.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Can you give a link to bank of Gage?


https://bankofgage.co.uk/


There you go


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> https://bankofgage.co.uk/
> 
> 
> There you go


What, my link wasn't Fancy enough for you????
 

LoL......


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry jkahn, lol i didn't see you mate. my eyes are sore lol red eye jedi


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Is ur grow in the basement? Ants farm aphids, enslave them so they can eat their honey-like poop. If there are ants in your basement, there are aphids in your basement. 100%. Take preventative measures if your plants are in the basement.


Damn, naw I am doing the move to this spot in a couple months..(getting everything ready).. Could there still be a problem involving aphids? Thank for that info lastwood!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn, naw I am doing the move to this spot in a couple months..(getting everything ready).. Could there still be a problem involving aphids? Thank for that info lastwood!


My plants are in my Basement...
But before i moved them down there i set of a Raid Fogger... Seemed to kill everything...
(not preventative for long term.. and mine are in a tent so even though the Raid says the dry fog is safe for plants and stuff, the tent was moved in afterwards...)



THESkunkMunkie said:


> sorry jkahn, lol i didn't see you mate. my eyes are sore lol red eye jedi


Use the Force, skunk...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

So whens this cannaV drop gunna happen?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So whens this cannaV drop gunna happen?


2 weeks, give or take a few days.....(seedbay/ and everywhere else)
At cannazon who the hell knows.....


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

My wallet can't handle all of the excitement.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

So we got ggg any day now cannV in couple weeks  sounds good


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Is there a sticky on here with links to these seed companies? If not could one of you seedmasters please make a list?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Is there a sticky on here with links to these seed companies? If not could one of you seedmasters please make a list?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


You want just a list of their names..
Or their websites official urls...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So we got ggg any day now cannV in couple weeks  sounds good


Hoooooooooo buddie!! 


jkahndb0 said:


> My plants are in my Basement...
> But before i moved them down there i set of a Raid Fogger... Seemed to kill everything...
> (not preventative for long term.. and mine are in a tent so even though the Raid says the dry fog is safe for plants and stuff, the tent was moved in afterwards...)


Right on! I don't have mine in tents in my current basement spot but, it was strongly considered for the new destination (still is)
raid fogger couldnt hurt to be thorough


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Is there a sticky on here with links to these seed companies? If not could one of you seedmasters please make a list?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


google!!!?.................................................................done gone fishing for answers........


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

I used the fumigator instead of the fogger.. Gives you a minute to set it and RUN!!!


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

What is the deal with highlifeseedbank. Has anyone used them before? Talking with dude from there and he says they have DJ Short Blue Moonshine in stock which confuses me as it has been sold out/discontinued for some time now. What worries me is when Attitude had that fake DJ Short seed scandal and had to replace everyone beans. Don't want to find myself with an imitation Blue Moonshine. And when I last talked to the dude they do have at least one pack of Grape Stomper x OG


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 26, 2012)

just off the top of my stoned as fuck head...

https://bankofgage.co.uk/

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?

http://hempdepot.ca/

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/

http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/index.php

https://www.seedboutique.com/

http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/home.php

https://www.cannaseur.com/


and this one is always worth posting... http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/alphabetical/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds sketchy chosen might want to pass


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What is the deal with highlifeseedbank. Has anyone used them before? Talking with dude from there and he says they have DJ Short Blue Moonshine in stock which confuses me as it has been sold out/discontinued for some time now. What worries me is when Attitude had that fake DJ Short seed scandal and had to replace everyone beans. Don't want to find myself with an imitation Blue Moonshine. And when I last talked to the dude they do have at least one pack of Grape Stomper x OG


Hit up DJ short....
(LoL)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I used the fumigator instead of the fogger.. Gives you a minute to set it and RUN!!!


Dont just sit there... RUN, you asshole RUN!! Lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds sketchy chosen might want to pass


Hey hell you saw what i posted before....
I think the sannies might get delivered by TNT like a UPS service...
You can call them to confirm...
http://www.tnt.com/feedback/feedbackInitial.do?navigation=1&respLang=en&respCountry=us




SketchyGrower said:


> Dont just sit there... RUN, you asshole RUN!! Lol


LoL...

Raid Fumigator Fumigating Fogger... Who's the genius writing this shit.... 
Kills Bugs Dead.....<---- Great work Johnson we need more writers like you on the team...
Huh, oh my 5 year old kid wrote that... See its still in crayon....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 26, 2012)

Highlife seeds are getting GGG stock but they have no leia or Bx like they have listed. I saw that weeks ago and told the fellas and they said they were gonna get in touch with them about it and take down the listings. Only bankofgage has any Leia stock and the Bx. They shouldn't have listed what they don't have either if they do get in touch with GG asap


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

just picked up my first sea of seeds score.

...some "romberry" from freedom of seeds (FOS)

bunch of kc brains freebies & 5 free "godberry" from FOS too.

w/ discount & ship = < $28 US


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Highlife seeds are getting GGG stock but they have no leia or Bx like they have listed. I saw that weeks ago and told the fellas and they said they were gonna get in touch with them about it and take down the listings. Only bankofgage has any Leia stock and the Bx. They shouldn't have listed what they don't have either if they do get in touch with GG asap


They have it listed in stock, but you cant actually buy it... So its just a tease...




gudkarma said:


> just picked up my first sea of seeds score.
> 
> ...some "romberry" from freedom of seeds (FOS)
> 
> ...


Shenanigans!

Nice order...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 26, 2012)

I put that all season stay the fuck away from my house bug repellant around the perimeter of my house every year in the spring,summer,and fall. Figure it's gotta help. Sketchy if u have the cash I'd have the ducts cleaned,furnace serviced and hot water heater as well. Before u move in. Could save a major headache down the road


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hit up DJ short....
> (LoL)


I heard Sub tried... Word on the street is that it didn't go over well.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

oppps... not converted.

$41 shipped.

10 seeds i want.

the 5 kc are extra.

not bad deal really... both the god & romberry look good.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I put that all season stay the fuck away from my house bug repellant around the perimeter of my house every year in the spring,summer,and fall. Figure it's gotta help. Sketchy if u have the cash I'd have the ducts cleaned,furnace serviced and hot water heater as well. Before u move in. Could save a major headache down the road


I use the same stuff...
Ortho Home Defense MAX... Inside and Out


Around windows, and even inside the room... I think that's why even when i get gnat's ill only have a few show up on my Sticky traps...
Cuz the ortho kills them..LoL
(once it dries its safe for animals)




gudkarma said:


> oppps... not converted.
> 
> $41 shipped.
> 
> ...



I thought u were gonna buy chernobyl... Just had to have it???
To see you actually spend$$ on beans.. and its FOS...
(maybe i should start lookin at FOS..LoL... i know the Lurks will..haha)

Pz yall off to collect my packages...


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

yes.
imma grab that too.

make it my first hemp depot score cause they sell in 10 packs i hear.

http://hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html#tga

romberry getting all 5 a' cracka-cracka soon as they show.

my e$ko bday package due any day


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

males showing early in my gage project. 

3 real nice plants got chopped today.

still have 2 or 3 REAL good students looking to be female. hopefully!

i switched to a cheap coco............... HUGE mistake.

bontanicare all day from hear on out.

i might mix my next coco batch with a bag of perlite & a big bag of roots organic.

i fucking hate the Ca vs P & K coco thing.

so happy to be narrowing down my moms. no more pics for me till i can find me an empty dime bag on the street.

i've really been looking too ! LOL ! should be easy in my area ! WTF lazy non littering dope heads 

my shit is booooooooooooooring now with just a few fat moms.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

> just off the top of my stoned as fuck head...
> 
> https://bankofgage.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks! Goggle was not giving me very good results. This should be added to a master list and then rated by everybody on one page. Or does that already exist?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> males showing early in my gage project.
> 
> 3 real nice plants got chopped today.
> 
> ...


Was it the hydrofarm brand? Botanicare for real.. That hydrofarm brand killed alot of seeds for me!! Never again!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! Goggle was not giving me very good results. This should be added to a master list and then rated by everybody on one page. Or does that already exist?


Try Google next time....lol


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 26, 2012)

My Sannie order arrived and the regular USPS lady delivered it. I did have to sign


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 26, 2012)

The rep from highlifeseedbank sent me another email and confirmed to me that Blue Moonshine is discontinued (I thought I said that??? lol) and they do not have any packs remaining. They do have some Grape Krush which isn't available at the Attitude. So the employees are a little misinformed, but they are quick to reply and get it straight in the end. Might place an order with them when the GGG drop hits to test them out.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

i cant remember the name. 
but FOR SURE imma get the brand next time i go to the dro store and ALERT the RIU peeps.

smaller 4 (ish) kilo brick w/ a red label.

got 2 bricks for like 11$ (ishy) each. 

all i can say is : this is how saving a few $ can WOW fuck up your life.

^ clones HATE the shit im using !!!! 


* like LILBSDAD *

hahahahhahahahhha.

yep G O O G L E every time


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah mine was hydrofarm and the difference is noticeable it fucking killed my plants!! So bad I thought I thought a mouse was playing monkey bars with my seedling stems !

Botanicare is worth the 19.99 that and a bag of pro mix mixed together should be great


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I put that all season stay the fuck away from my house bug repellant around the perimeter of my house every year in the spring,summer,and fall. Figure it's gotta help. Sketchy if u have the cash I'd have the ducts cleaned,furnace serviced and hot water heater as well. Before u move in. Could save a major headache down the road


$800 for ducted cleaning is not to bad I guess.. I'm not moving SHIT! till I get this whole place sealed up.. LAB Tech style


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 26, 2012)

just off the top of my stoned as fuck head...

https://bankofgage.co.uk/

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?

http://hempdepot.ca/

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/

http://sowamazingseeds.com/shop/index.php

https://www.seedboutique.com/

http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/

http://www.sensibleseeds.com/home.php

https://www.cannaseur.com/
/​http://www.seaofseeds.com/

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm

http://www.sanniesshop.com/

and this one is always worth posting... http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/alphabetical/


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 26, 2012)

I've used those Raid bug fogger things and I thought they sucked. Never really remedied things. The gnats I had would be back the next day. I set off a bunch of them, twice in one day in a 12x12 room. It should have done the trick. But didn't. I've tried a bunch of foggers at the Hardware stores. Nothing worked as well for me as the Doktor Doom fogger. Those things are the bomb. Literally. Bug bomb. I set off the Doktor Dooms and it killed everything. No sign of reinfestation after. Those home defense sprays suck too. Last year and this year I'm going to dump diatomaceous earth along the door way entrances, and window sills and reapply every now and then. Its cheap and works well.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 26, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> I was really frustrated earlier about sannie but this response from another member here is the best answer in my head. I just wish sannie would of said this to me.
> 
> I did'nt think of it like this
> 
> ...


It sucks for everyone. Hopefully, the signed delivery will minimize lost orders.




TheChosen said:


> The rep from highlifeseedbank sent me another email and confirmed to me that Blue Moonshine is discontinued (I thought I said that??? lol) and they do not have any packs remaining. They do have some Grape Krush which isn't available at the Attitude. So the employees are a little misinformed, but they are quick to reply and get it straight in the end. Might place an order with them when the GGG drop hits to test them out.


Shady. Seems to me they want you to order even if they don't have what you want. Good price on the grape krush though. Shopping cart says they only have one in stock, so I'm not touching that.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Last year and this year I'm going to dump diatomaceous earth along the door way entrances, and window sills and reapply every now and then. Its cheap and works well.


wicked!
*Pest control*

Diatomite is used as an insecticide, due to its physico-sorptive properties. The fine powder absorbs lipids from the waxy outer layer of insects' exoskeletons, causing them to dehydrate.[SUP][9][/SUP] Arthropods die as a result of the water pressure deficiency, based on Fick's law of diffusion. This also works against gastropods and is commonly employed in gardening to defeat slugs. However, since slugs inhabit humid environments, efficacy is very low. It is sometimes mixed with an attractant or other additives to increase its effectiveness. Medical-grade diatomite is sometimes used to de-worm both animals and humans, with questionable efficacy.[SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP] It is most commonly used in lieu of boric acid, and can be used to help control and eventually eliminate cockroach and flea infestations. This material has wide application for insect control in grain storage.[SUP][12][/SUP] It has also been used to control bedbug infestations, but this method may take weeks to work.[SUP][13][/SUP]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> The rep from highlifeseedbank sent me another email and confirmed to me that Blue Moonshine is discontinued (I thought I said that??? lol) and they do not have any packs remaining. They do have some Grape Krush which isn't available at the Attitude. So the employees are a little misinformed, but they are quick to reply and get it straight in the end. Might place an order with them when the GGG drop hits to test them out.


Grape Krush had horrible germ rates...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

never been to interested in DJ's gear... besides moonshine but, like hell I'd ever find that so, I just got Mosca


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

Got my sannie's order today as well...

Turns out there are two numbers on the box.. One for TNT tracking.. and One for USPS tracking...
Oh well....

And my 'Tude order...
Got the SSSL freebies.. Aww yeah...



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I've used those Raid bug fogger things and I thought they sucked. Never really remedied things. The gnats I had would be back the next day. I set off a bunch of them, twice in one day in a 12x12 room. It should have done the trick. But didn't. I've tried a bunch of foggers at the Hardware stores. Nothing worked as well for me as the Doktor Doom fogger. Those things are the bomb. Literally. Bug bomb. I set off the Doktor Dooms and it killed everything. No sign of reinfestation after. Those home defense sprays suck too. Last year and this year I'm going to dump diatomaceous earth along the door way entrances, and window sills and reapply every now and then. Its cheap and works well.



I used the Fumigator's not the fogger's....
You have to add water to them not just press the button.. But i didnt use them on gnats... i dont see that working cause the gnats hide in the soil...
And even if the adults die, the larvae would prob still survive...
A combo of fogger and hot shot's may work.. But too chemical for me....
Plus i wouldnt use it in a room with plant's in it..

But i do think the Ortho home defense max works great...


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! Goggle was not giving me very good results. This should be added to a master list and then rated by everybody on one page. Or does that already exist?


there's probably a master list somewhere...don't think one has been posted in here though.



boneheadbob said:


> http://www.seaofseeds.com/
> 
> http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/


ah yes, thanks bonehead...can't believe i forgot sannies...


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 26, 2012)

did u hve to sign for it jkhan? ..... I had a similar problem 3 weeks ago I tried down to earth coco for 7$, I've only ever used botanicare and I've NEVER bad to rinse it. I rinsed the down to earth, apparantly not good enough, it damn near killed everything I transplanted into it. I only lost one flodawg seedling luckily but stunted a lot of plants.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

Hell ye JK good shit your order was not FUBAR


started a log for the SSSL and DDF5's


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> did u hve to sign for it jkhan? ..... I had a similar problem 3 weeks ago I tried down to earth coco for 7$, I've only ever used botanicare and I've NEVER bad to rinse it. I rinsed the down to earth, apparantly not good enough, it damn near killed everything I transplanted into it. I only lost one flodawg seedling luckily but stunted a lot of plants.


I use a Mailbox...
So the clerk at the mailbox signs for it...(no matter the name)
And i just pick it up from my box...(24hrs a day)
A real good setup... So yes "I" had to sign for it.....



SketchyGrower said:


> Hell ye JK good shit your order was not FUBAR
> 
> 
> started a log for the SSSL and DDF5's


Nice...

Subbd


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 26, 2012)

off topic, but just trimmed 2+oz off a deadhead OG, and it's frosty, but smells like a pastrami sandwhich, FML! Def turned me off to cali con crap. Where's the lemon funk skunk?! straight heavy pepper pastrami sandwhich is all i get?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> off topic, but just trimmed 2+oz off a deadhead OG, and it's frosty, but smells like a pastrami sandwhich, FML! Def turned me off to cali con crap. Where's the lemon funk skunk?! straight heavy pepper pastrami sandwhich is all i get?


NO! I hate when I get a shitty tasting pheno or stock... my Critical Sensi Star smelled like salted sunflower seeds... YUCK!! so I can feel your pain... even tho I think you got the worst of the two smells....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

@ gudkarma do you flood those table? The reson i ask is im looking to finish out my ggg testers in hydro and there in botanicare
Ready mix.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel sorry for whoever has to smoke pastrami sandwhich or sunflower seeds.


SketchyGrower said:


> NO! I hate when I get a shitty tasting pheno or stock... my Critical Sensi Star smelled like salted sunflower seeds... YUCK!! so I can feel your pain... even tho I think you got the worst of the two smells....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome the the World of Powdery Mildew! You have done the right things,so
far.
1/ Treat with PMT once or twice a week, depending on severity of first
infection, for at least three weeks.
2/ Treat with PMT every week, at least, from now on.
2/ PMT is not systemic. You need to spray under the leaves as well as the
top. Be diligent about this.
4/ Unfortunately, once you have had powdery mildew, you are likely to keep
getting it more often. You will, unfortunately, have to continue to spray
your plants, as a preventative. None of us likes spraying, but it is a
fact of life in growing.
5/ PMT works by changing the leaf environment and it also dries out the
fungus. It will not appear to have fast results but it does, in fact, kill
the fungus quickly and stop its spread. There is no toxicity and no
withholding period involved. It is very safe and can be used right up
until harvest.
6/ We sell a lot of PMT to commercial cucumber growers who suffer greatly
from Powdery Mildew. Its only drawback is that it is not a systemic
agricultural chemical and you have to keep applying it.
I hope this helps but if you have more questions, please ask.
Regards

CX Agronomist

Email I got back from dude at cx. Im going back to the store to get some sns244. It's a fungicide that is systemic. So first I'm hitting em with this. And then that. Bye bye pm


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

Super baked...
But bout to test out the Bandanna.. My nose is stuffed.. But can still smell the Chemmy Sour patch kids...LoL
I keep smellin it to describe it another way.. But i cant... Besides "Sour Chem".. 

Def gonna pop a few of those beans for myself.....
Fuck Deli Weed..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 26, 2012)

And for those who were wondering I spoke with $our. He did in fact breed those sour dXsnowdawg beans. He said he expects em to go 9-10. With afew maybe 11 weeks.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> And for those who were wondering I spoke with $our. He did in fact breed those sour dXsnowdawg beans. He said he expects em to go 9-10. With afew maybe 11 weeks.


thanks for that bit of info,mine is 6 days in 12/12,and is stocky-n-short as ever.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @ gudkarma do you flood those table? The reson i ask is im looking to finish out my ggg testers in hydro and there in botanicare
> Ready mix.


yes.

ebb & flow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

@gud and you dont run into any issues using ready grow in ebb&flow
Ie coco chunks or perlite getting into the res or pumps?


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> The rep from highlifeseedbank sent me another email and confirmed to me that Blue Moonshine is discontinued (I thought I said that??? lol) and they do not have any packs remaining. They do have some Grape Krush which isn't available at the Attitude. So the employees are a little misinformed, but they are quick to reply and get it straight in the end. Might place an order with them when the GGG drop hits to test them out.


I would take a pass. I have a patiant that just had spinal surgery last thursday. He called me last night to lmk that GGG seeds were available at that website and had ordered several packs. Well this poor cat wheeled his ass to catch a bus and spent most of the day getting on and off of buses looking for a place that sold m.o's that are converted to whatever currency. Long story short took dude almost 5 hrs to get a fricken m.o. only to go home to an email telling him "sorry we dont have the GGG seeds that you want in stock" and this is after a few email confimations that order was good to go as soon as money landed. I feel bad for this dude so I plan to camp out for him on this next drop from The Attitude.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 26, 2012)

punkenstien said:


> I would take a pass. I have a patiant that just had spinal surgery last thursday. He called me last night to lmk that GGG seeds were available at that website and had ordered several packs. Well this poor cat wheeled his ass to catch a bus and spent most of the day getting on and off of buses looking for a place that sold m.o's that are converted to whatever currency. Long story short took dude almost 5 hrs to get a fricken m.o. only to go home to an email telling him "sorry we dont have the GGG seeds that you want in stock" and this is after a few email confimations that order was good to go as soon as money landed. I feel bad for this dude so I plan to camp out for him on this next drop from The Attitude.


This is sickening to hear about!! What strains was your boy after?? I can link you to a hook up that will sort you out with GGG gear direct. PM me bro


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Got my sannie's order today as well...
> 
> Turns out there are two numbers on the box.. One for TNT tracking.. and One for USPS tracking...
> Oh well....
> ...


Damn, I'm jealous of everyone that got the SSSL. I hope a pack magically shows up with my goji order from seur. Also, good to hear the Sannie thing is working out. It's probably harder to steal packages that need signatures because they're being tracked. Nobody notices if one of the billion untracked pieces of mail goes missing.....except for the person that doesn't get their seeds LOL.



SketchyGrower said:


> Hell ye JK good shit your order was not FUBAR
> 
> 
> started a log for the SSSL and DDF5's


*like* and thanks for putting it in your sig


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

@punkenstien dont even bother with attitude man hit skunkmonkie up


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @gud and you dont run into any issues using ready grow in ebb&flow
> Ie coco chunks or perlite getting into the res or pumps?



nope. not a single problem.

maybe because i use either mapito (small rockwool cubes & sure to grow cubes) or hydroton in flower.

i do flower off some coco but in containers & not much longer.



coco for mommys


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 26, 2012)

u could do what u tlak about like drip to waste !

would be fat. everything availble at lowes. make a manny. some drip tube. stakes.

bucket or tote for a rez another for a catch. old school timer. 

depending on table height ...pump in the 200 to 300 gph range.

so easy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yah just trying to figure out how i want to flower these testers out


----------



## punkenstien (Mar 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> This is sickening to hear about!! What strains was your boy after?? I can link you to a hook up that will sort you out with GGG gear direct. PM me bro



Thanks Bro,
Yeah this bro will be greatly appreciative. Im sure your kind heart and good deeds will be paid back ten fold.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 26, 2012)

punkenstien said:


> Thanks Bro,
> Yeah this bro will be greatly appreciative. Im sure your kind heart and good deeds will be paid back ten fold.


No worries mate, karma is a strange thing and she's always done right by me so I do right by her and share the love. Can't have this happening to good people imho


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

right on Skunk....
Thx for that Choco Banana Kush Report... Been waitin for some deets on that one...


----------



## JCashman (Mar 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I am very pleased to announce that I am the proud father of 4 Leia OG girls..............


 congrats sir! lets break out the blu... err, cigars 



wyteberrywidow said:


> The upcoming drop for ggg will be this week or next.. They should be en route to the vendors!


 do u know what gear is dropping, and where all it will be dropping at? if u posted it, i missed it, my apologies!



karmas a bitch said:


> Awwww shit. Look what u can preorder. I'm all over this. I know a few peeps in here that will want this one. http://www.amazon.com/True-Living-Organics-All-Natural-Marijuana/dp/1931160961/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332340709&sr=1-1


 thanks pal! LIKE!



SketchyGrower said:


> never been to interested in DJ's gear... besides moonshine but, like hell I'd ever find that so, I just got Mosca


 pretty sure Mosca's came from DJ's lines anyways 



SketchyGrower said:


> Hell ye JK good shit your order was not FUBAR
> started a log for the SSSL and DDF5's


 just curious what Bodhi gear you ordered to get the SSSLs



jkahndb0 said:


> ...Fuck Deli Weed..


lol LIKE!


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! Goggle was not giving me very good results. This should be added to a master list and then rated by everybody on one page. Or does that already exist?


it already exists


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey JC I ordered ...Product: Bodhi Seeds Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3,Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm x A11 Genius Pheno,Clusterfunk,Dank Sinatra & 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 26, 2012)

JC, the promo is buy 2 get One free...

I ordered One Moonwalk and One Dank sinatra.. and Got the SSSL....
Im lookin at it right now...

There's only one freebie pack left...


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> There's only one freebie pack left...


...and only one way to get it. Too bad I don't want moonwalk.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

Well.... I was almost not going to post this... (seeing as I would probably think it was a lie) but, here it is anyways. 

I received a free package from attitude.... completely free!!!??!!?!

I got a package with purple chem and California dreaming (without packaging just the puck)







So that makes total One pack of Cali connection I paid for (Tahoe OG) and then got 2 California Dreaming, MIx pack,Purple Chem for free.... Witch would have been my original birthday order (minus the cali promo seeing as I never got it in the first place).... any ideas here? I have been watching my CC account like a hawk btw... LOL


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> oppps... not converted.
> 
> $41 shipped.
> 
> ...


You got me to looking around in there
Here is a video where devils harvest talks about shoreline and its orgins. 
http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?action=check

You get two shoreline fems when you buy any pack
but I dunno if his strains are worth a dam


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

Wasnt this suppose to come with cal dreaming and sunset limited?
Maybe they ran out of sunset so they threw in purp chem to replace it and accidently tossed an extra cal dream or the purp was the mistake and you got two cal dreams instead of a sunset



SketchyGrower said:


> Well.... I was almost not going to post this... (seeing as I would probably think it was a lie) but, here it is anyways.
> 
> I received a free package from attitude.... completely free!!!??!!?!
> 
> ...


I was not gonna say anything untill Sannie replied (he is sending the beans) but I ordered 2 cheeseberry and two CB haze. Package arrived with one of each.
I see someone else complaining on another thread.
Maybe Sannies problems lately are in house?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Wasnt this suppose to come with cal dreaming and sunset limited?
> Maybe they ran out of sunset so they threw in purp chem to replace it and accidently tossed an extra cal dream or the purp was the mistake and you got two cal dreams instead of a sunset
> 
> 
> ...



true. Still weird stuff going on there.... sending free packages can't be good for business..... right?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

I see hermies galore in your future. Fuck swerve. And Cali con artist. Anyone else see how he was just talking to skunkie in skunks review of Tahoe on here?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I see hermies galore in your future. Fuck swerve. And Cali con artist. Anyone else see how he was just talking to skunkie in skunks review of Tahoe on here?


I'm sure these are the best hermies on the planet... Don't you dare take that away from me KAB!  

no I did not happen to see that but, am about to look it up


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

lol I was thinking the same thing but that Tahoe og might have some 


karmas a bitch said:


> I see hermies galore in your future. Fuck swerve. And Cali con artist. Anyone else see how he was just talking to skunkie in skunks review of Tahoe on here?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah out of all his strains that def the one I would grab,if he wasn't just a deutchbag. Way to many others out there that I'd rather support. I actually bought a pack of it a while back but lost it. And have zero intention of ever replacing it. Not to mention that there are way better breeders out there too.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

truth kab if I could only get a PM from Mr.C I could get somethings I'm "really" interested in 

Dudes a complete ass clown but, so is Sub.... not sure where I was going with that... But........ yea NM this kids way way way worse then sub is on his most tampon filled rant


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

I was looking for the skunkmonk/swerve post and found this. 



IVIars said:


> Swerve, I got a question about the Strawberry OG. Bruce Banner #3 has more OG in it than strawberry. It is known for its lemon flavor and high potency. . How would crossing this with another lemon flavored strain produce a strawberry og? Bruce Banner #5 has more of the strawberry influence than the other two, how do you get strawberry og off two lemon flavor strains?





beans davis said:


> This man knows what he is talking about.
> He has a good question that will never recieve a straight answer.


And swerves answer



Swerve said:


> this is why we are testing it.. for 1 and 2 if you call that lemon flavor than sweet then i dont know what to say.. it make more ogesque looking nugs but they def dont smell more on the og side of things compared to the regular ogs.. i also chose the 3 because not only was it the most hyped of the BB's. but seem to have the best over all end product
> 
> bean post somewhere else ...


The skunk/swerve thread where swerve proves his immaturity again
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/417851-tahoe-og-d-c-smoke-8.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

thinking it is this...



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Reg seeds, I wouldn't touch his fems with a shitty stick. This is the only CC strain worth a damn, and Bubba. But imo there are better breeders to get a bubba from. Imortal Flower's Bubba Bx pisses all over Swerves unreliable seed. Shop around is my advice, Swerve is a cunt and shared my IP addy out with his new butt buddy Matt Riot, he got it from his own lil forum I used to be on lol and shared out so called personal info. Just cos I reported hermies in a test grow of Jedi Kush, only strain to herm in my room and I had other test gear from Gage goin strong at the time, even the plants I put in to replace Jedi Krap flowred out with no issues in the same place in my flower room. So I know for a fact it was the weak ass seed/genetic he produced and not my error and he still launched an attack at me for this.
> 
> DankHouse Seeds have a way better line in OG for you to put your time in with and Double Barrel OG is one strain Swerve could only dream of putting out. LOL a real stable OGK in seed. Take note





Swerve said:


> what the F are you talking about. i did what with who? matt riot hahahahahahaha shows how much of an idiot you are bro.. i pretty sure the whole fn world knows i cant fucking stand that guy and have gotten into it many of times with him and his bs genetics.... hahah me and raskal put that guy in his place with his original og hahahahahahaaaaa.....your the fucking kid who with your buddy 2eme put out my info your a fucking joke.......post bullshit like this else where .. an yeah another og is better than mine considering they used my gear to get to their point.. amazing isnt it... hahahaha spread your rumors and bs else where ie another fucking site... as i dont even fucking know where to find the ip addies on my site thats why i have a programer moron... go piss into the wind with ur wanker buddy 2eme.....tell me where was he at spannabis . not fucking there. fucking posers
> 
> i launched an attack at you what the..what is this battle ship or a war game.. i launched an attack.. do you even know how dumb you sound bro. what is this some espionage shit. 007 hahaha i never did nor even care to know who you are, what you do, where your from nothing i can give a fuck....you think your worth my time hahahaha i got a massive worldwide businesses to run.. you know one of the ones your buddy was saying was finished...in reality he was talking about his job and chance at anything in the cannabis industry..





THESkunkMunkie said:


> The email you sent my boy Keyplay was shared back with me fool!! We had a very good laugh about how I'm a grass that tried to take you down and will do the same to him. And FYI your site can easy see the IP's of any member on there. I mod the GGG board (same set up) and have access to all those details on each & every person who signs up, the difference is I'm not a rat who shares out peoples details like you, how the fuck else could Riot get my IP and ban me from his site?? I never joined his forum so the only link is YOU!!. Your fight with 2eme is your prob', you talk like I know him personally. LMFAO obvious you don't know shit. and as for Riot you and he seemed quite friendly while he was on your forum. The posts are all still there if you care to look.
> 
> As for DH, yeah they took the time to select out and perfect "your" gear, you just put out any old shit you cross eyed lil gangsta  Still rockin with the mildew??
> 
> Get Connected!! LMFAO your a joke





THESkunkMunkie said:


> DankHouse gear speaks for itself, and for half the price of your bag seed. We will eventually catch up Swerve, as you love the lime light. Better double up on your security, I did laugh at you posing in the latest attitude vid'. And you call me a kid??
> 
> As for Buisiness, your already Big Buddas bitch. And he's outwardly mocking you!! Where is your bravado now, you were both in the same building at spannabis and I bet you hid like the worm you fuckin are.
> 
> Keep mouthing off here at RIU too, show everybody your true colours.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow hype is part of swerves selection process. Nice.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 27, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> You got me to looking around in there
> Here is a video where devils harvest talks about shoreline and its orgins.
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?action=check
> 
> ...


Ive smoked their casey jones which I think they call Dazy Jones at the Grey Area in Amsterdam. Great smoke to listen to music to. I want to grow it but theyve been out of stock and I overspent on other strains.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Wow hype is part of swerves selection process. Nice.


Yeah, that line stood out like a sore thumb for me too.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

LoL...

Well We selected the Most Hyped Mom and bred it with our most Over-Hyped Played out Dad...
Resulting in what we like to call the Super-Hype OG....
Coming out 2 weeks before the Super-Hype OG, is the Super-Hyped OG, which is the most OGesQue Super-Hype OG reversed using a special method we got from a homeless Dutchman. This will of course be a substantial amount more money... 2 weeks after the release of the Super-Hype OG, the Super-Hyped OG will no longer be a reversed Super-Hype OG but rather a cross of our Most Coveted Royal CockSmokin elite Cuts (The ArchDuke of Belgium DCVMIII x Darth Vader OG) and will be Regular seeds from henceforth.. But there will be a delay of One month in the change in description for Obvious reasons.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Hype should be an important part of any selection process. 

Here at Cali Con-Artist we combine our hype based selection process with zero testing to bring the finest in hermie prone bullshit. Then we give out our hermie beans as freebies for the unaware to ruin months of their hard work. And lastly as our final gift to u we give u our unmatched customer service! Where we tell u it's your fault and to go fuck yourself. 

Oh and I forgot. No one else has our super elite cut. That we got from the Tahoe area. Don't try to go there to get it yourself. All the original growers turned cannibal and ate themselves. Matter of fact Tahoe doesn't exist anymore we paid to have it taken off the map

Sounds like a successful business plan to me.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> 
> Well We selected the Most Hyped Mom and bred it with our most Over-Hyped Played out Dad...
> Resulting in what we like to call the Super-Hype OG....
> Coming out 2 weeks before the Super-Hype OG, is the Super-Hyped OG, which is the most OGesQue Super-Hype OG reversed using a special method we got from a homeless Dutchman. This will of course be a substantial amount more money... 2 weeks after the release of the Super-Hype OG, the Super-Hyped OG will no longer be a reversed Super-Hype OG but rather a cross of our Most Coveted Royal CockSmokin elite Cuts (The ArchDuke of Belgium DCVMIII x Darth Vader OG) and will be Regular seeds from henceforth.. But there will be a delay of One month in the change in description for Obvious reasons.





karmas a bitch said:


> Hype should be an important part of any selection process.
> 
> Here at Cali Con-Artist we combine our hype based selection process with zero testing to bring the finest in hermie prone bullshit. Then we give out our hermie beans as freebies for the unaware to ruin months of their hard work. And lastly as our final gift to u we give u our unmatched customer service! Where we tell u it's your fault and to go fuck yourself.
> 
> Sounds like a successful business plan to me.


Genius.

...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Jkahn. I see u with the henceforth.... I still think u should only post in old english


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

Another day goes by with no reply of a shipping number on my zon order  big C must be in orbit!
Also no change in tracking status on my sannies order lol shits not looking good


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Another day goes by with no reply of a shipping number on my zon order  big C must be in orbit!
> Also no change in tracking status on my sannies order lol shits not looking good


He's on right now, i was just talkin with him...
I suggest you go catch him.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

I will do just that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep just got a reply feww


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep just got a reply feww


Boom... Sweet...
Package Number 19.. Is
On
Its
WAYYYYY!!!



karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn. I see u with the henceforth.... I still think u should only post in old english


LoL....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol to funny jkah


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 27, 2012)

Got my order from SAS, quick and discreet..I like! Will def hit them up again in the future.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 27, 2012)

All my plants are sexed out so this is my run
4 X Leia OG
6 X A-11g
3 X Grapefruit Diesel
1 X Grape God
2 X Madness
3 X Rocky Mountain High
7 X Plushberry
3 X Unknown

I really only want 25 in my room so I might cull the 4 smallest ones, everytime I put them on the outside they don't do shit


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> All my plants are sexed out so this is my run
> 4 X Leia OG
> 6 X A-11g
> 3 X Grapefruit Diesel
> ...


Sweet run...
Too Bad about the Sour D x SnowDawg's....

(was just thinkin outloud, but it might be against the TOS... so EDIT..lol)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Hehehehehe I see you guys noticed the joker swerve talking shit. See he doesn't even try to answer back after I'm done spitting truths at him, cos I'm bang on the money in everything I said. He's got access to all details like that on his forum, he's just playing dumb. Calls me a kid and don't even realise we're the same age lol. Difference is I got a face to put to the name , 

I'm pretty chilled out most of the time but that fool gets my back right up, and his pussy mate OG Bitch too. These 2 jokers are no breeders, just standing on the shoulders of giants and claiming god themselves. This is the only forum Swerve can still post his BS to the newbie masses but we all should just jump on that cunt everytime he makes a post here. Put a stop to him cali conning anybody else with his bird seed. Same quality as GHSC x3 the price. Swerve = the new Arjan ~ Masters and kings of cannabis LMFAO!!

Rant done  lit back to  happy Munkie


----------



## tardis (Mar 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> So Mr. C "forgot" to send my sour d x snowdawg freebees and said he would send them when I order something else (but somehow "remembered" to e-mail me...lol). So now I have to order something else? Well played Mr. C, well played. All my plants are sexed out so this is my run
> 4 X Leia OG
> 6 X A-11g
> 3 X Grapefruit Diesel
> ...



That Leia OG is dank and yields a lot!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 27, 2012)

tardis said:


> That Leia OG is dank and yields a lot!


That's good to hear! 2 of them are beasts that I thought were going to be male because of their size. I just was reading some of swerves rants and realized that all those shitty clones I bought down in L.A. at Progressive Options were HIS gear! AHAHAHAHA! Wish I knew then what I know now. Tahoe OG, Larry OG, all the SFV bullshit was all his! I will say the Tahoe was good smoke but low yield, and not one of these cuts made MY cut............


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Sweet run...
> Too Bad about the Sour D x SnowDawg's....
> 
> (was just thinkin outloud, but it might be against the TOS... so EDIT..lol)


Edit doesn't work if people quote you....lol. No big deal, I'm sure the thread rat will go run to the big C and tell him. I know he has been having some problems so I am not worried about it but was not planning on buying any beans soon, I doubt he is just going to have them sitting on a shelf waiting for me in six months. I have both those strains in bomb crosses anyways (headband, alphadawg) and it would probably just be a waste of time for me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Edit doesn't work if people quote you....lol. No big deal, I'm sure the thread rat will go run to the big C and tell him. I know he has been having some problems so I am not worried about it but was not planning on buying any beans soon, I doubt he is just going to have them sitting on a shelf waiting for me in six months. I have both those strains in bomb crosses anyways (headband, alphadawg) and it would probably just be a waste of time for me.


Nah i edited what i originally wrote...
Cause it might be against the TOS of this site....

Ill PM you what i wrote....


And on another note.
I think i figured out how kids blow their fingers off...
I just left the bank and right infront of me on the sidewalk, was a fuckin M-80....
WTF!!!
Brand new and everything, bright shiny and red.. just callin out to be EsssPloded!!

PS> quote's change like magic....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 27, 2012)

I pm'ed him, see what his reply is. Thanks Jkahn


----------



## beans davis (Mar 27, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hehehehehe I see you guys noticed the joker swerve talking shit. See he doesn't even try to answer back after I'm done spitting truths at him, cos I'm bang on the money in everything I said. He's got access to all details like that on his forum, he's just playing dumb. Calls me a kid and don't even realise we're the same age lol. Difference is I got a face to put to the name ,
> 
> I'm pretty chilled out most of the time but that fool gets my back right up, and his pussy mate OG Bitch too. These 2 jokers are no breeders, just standing on the shoulders of giants and claiming god themselves. This is the only forum Swerve can still post his BS to the newbie masses but we all should just jump on that cunt everytime he makes a post here. Put a stop to him cali conning anybody else with his bird seed. Same quality as GHSC x3 the price. Swerve = the new Arjan ~ Masters and kings of cannabis LMFAO!!
> 
> Rant done  lit back to  happy Munkie


Munkie man i love this post,swerve lies everytime the hole in his beard is open.

He posted the reason his seeds are shit is b/c somebody gave him the wrong sts formula.

Swerve-"1st batch of fems we had off.I was told half of what the formula was...and since has been fixed...i was told a .5-6.0 instead of the 1-12."

That makes no sense at all...it either makes pollen are it dont NO WAY IT CAN FUCK UP THE SEEDS THATS IN THE BREEDING.

Both formulas he gave are wrong .5-6 is the same as 1-12(2-24) ...he must think we are idiots.
I posted the right formula and called him on it...he never replied of course.

@TCC so you cant lie about it again...9-1 is perfect for most...6-1 for stubborns.
No way the sts could fuck up the seeds(males in fems & herms) as it either makes pollen or it don't!!!

Munkie man thanks for turning me on to real breeders...got my Firestarters on the way.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 27, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hehehehehe I see you guys noticed the joker swerve talking shit. See he doesn't even try to answer back after I'm done spitting truths at him, cos I'm bang on the money in everything I said. He's got access to all details like that on his forum, he's just playing dumb. Calls me a kid and don't even realise we're the same age lol. Difference is I got a face to put to the name ,
> 
> I'm pretty chilled out most of the time but that fool gets my back right up, and his pussy mate OG Bitch too. These 2 jokers are no breeders, just standing on the shoulders of giants and claiming god themselves. This is the only forum Swerve can still post his BS to the newbie masses but we all should just jump on that cunt everytime he makes a post here. Put a stop to him cali conning anybody else with his bird seed. Same quality as GHSC x3 the price. Swerve = the new Arjan ~ Masters and kings of cannabis LMFAO!!
> 
> Rant done  lit back to  happy Munkie


Hell yeah!! That's the type of shit I like to hear! Fuck swerve lol he can swerve into a tree for all anybody cares


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Hell yeah!! That's the type of shit I like to hear! Fuck swerve lol he can swerve into a tree for all anybody cares


I think Swerve's mom actually did that when she was 8 mos. pregnant with him.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 27, 2012)

Where do you guys get your silica from to store your seeds? I'm ready to switch over from Basmati rice just want to make sure I do it right and don't put something toxic in there.


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 27, 2012)

FML, I missed the bright moments drop.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Bloodstone. U didn't miss anything yet.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Hey JC I ordered ...Product: Bodhi Seeds Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3,Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm x A11 Genius Pheno,Clusterfunk,Dank Sinatra & 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5


damn sir very nice! got some A11g germin, got some DS sitting in the vault 



jkahndb0 said:


> JC, the promo is buy 2 get One free...
> I ordered One Moonwalk and One Dank sinatra.. and Got the SSSL.....


i heard that too. but i also read Karma ordered 3 packs and didnt get the freebie. so i was trying to figure out if it was based on a particular strain that was purchased as opposed to just buying two packs. heres what KAB said:


karmas a bitch said:


> I'm expecting three bodhi packs. Plus maybe the freebie. But a shit ton of KOS
> Oh snap just got the text. She opened em
> "Jeeze get enough stuff from there huh
> Lol just messing but for real you have a problem "
> Freebies didnt come. Fuck attitude


just sayin


----------



## JCashman (Mar 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bloodstone. U didn't miss anything yet.


bless your sweet soul. i just saw bloodstones post, then saw it listed as out of stock, and spent a good 14 seconds trying to figure out how it sold out before it was even posted in this thread


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

JCashman. I bought two from attitude. And one from the auction at cz. But I didn't get the freebie from attitude that I should have. I ordered too early. They fucked all the early orders from what I've seen.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Swerve = the new Arjan ~ Masters and kings of cannabis LMFAO!!
> 
> Rant done  lit back to  happy Munkie



Someone called him the Flavor Flav of cannabis. He needs a good nickname. I like your bird seed remark.

Maybe King of the birdseed


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

BigBird..?


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you Karma, been camping for about a week.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> BigBird..?


Except he is too short. He looks about 5'4". Which one lives in a trashcan?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 27, 2012)

lol oh swerve...when will you learn. that scrawny, goofy looking mother fucker is gonna get his ass beat one day for all this shit talkin he does..

i do love the fact that he said he took the most hyped cut (which i can't believe someone is dumb enough to breed like that, and then tell everyone about it)....that explains all his gear...huge hype and thats it....although grows of Cali Con's tahoe og regs look fuckin bomb.





TheChosen said:


> Where do you guys get your silica from to store your seeds? I'm ready to switch over from Basmati rice just want to make sure I do it right and don't put something toxic in there.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=desiccant&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

Oscar the grouch


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

I harness my Silica from everyday life...LoL

Pill bottles, new furniture, basically anything new, sometimes ittl be in pockets... 
Just every time you see some put it aside instead of throwin it away...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 27, 2012)

Once I get my last two cards I may just see how bad this shit really is...Maybe call the thread title " Chicks with dicks?" lolol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

Which one is Swerve?

Can you tell the Difference?


Has anybody ever seen this...
It only take 1-1.5 years to make a "Prime" seed strain?


(was tryin to make it large enuff to read...)


I guess its just semantics....


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Which one is Swerve?
> View attachment 2093937View attachment 2093939
> Can you tell the Difference?


LOL!!!!!! Nice one

They sell silica at hardware stores. It is called damp rid.


These guys have good products. Inexpensive and available at homo depots
http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/biotone_overview.html#

*Primary
Nutrients*
*Function*
*DeficiencySymptoms*
**Solutions*
*Nitrogen*
Vigorous growth & dark green color
Light green leaves; stunted growth
Dried Blood, Garden
Manure, Cottonseed Meal, Urea
*Phosporus*
Root development &
flowering
Smaller yields of seeds &
fruit; purplish leaves, stems & branches;
Rock Phosphate, Bone
Meal, Single Super
Phosphate, Triple Super
Phosphate
*Potassium*
Overall hardiness &
disease resistance
Reduced yields; Spotted or curled leaves; Weak root system
Muriate of Potash,
Greensand
*Secondary
Nutrients*
*Function*
*Deficiency Symptoms*
**Solutions*
*Calcium*
Plant vigor; Aids in
uptake of nutrients
Deformed terminal leaves; Poor root growth
Garden Lime, Garden
Gypsum
*Magnesium*
Essential part of
chlorophyll
Yellowing of older leaves
Garden Lime
*Sulfur*
Dark green color;
Seed production
Yellow leaves; Stunted,
spindly plants
Garden Sulfur, Gypsum
*Trace
Nutrients*
*Function*
*Deficiency Symptoms*
*Boron*
Increases flowering
& fruit development
Terminal buds die; Less
flowers & fruit develop
Garden Manure, Bone Meal
*Chlorine*
Helps control water loss & moisture stress
Plants wilt; yellow leaves
Garden Manure, Greensand
*Cobalt*
Improves growth &
transpiration
Reduced growth and
yellowing of foliage
Greensand, Kelp, Cottonseed Meal
*Copper*
Helps produce chlorophyll
Yellow, wilted leaves;
Lack of flowering
Garden Manure,
Greensand
*Iron*
Promotes dark green
leaves
Yellow leaves
Greensand, Garden
Manure, Cottonseed Meal
*Manganese*
Helps produce chlorophyll
Intervenous chlorosis in
younger leaves
Garden Manure, Greensand
*Molybdenum*
Essential in some enzyme systems
Pale green, rolled or cupped leaves
Greensand, Lime (makes
it more available)
*Nickel*
Enzyme Producton
Yellow Leaves
Greensand
*Sodium*
Aids water regulation & photosynthesis
Plants wilt
Kelp, Garden Manure,
Bone Meal, Greensand
*Zinc*
Enzyme & growth
hormone production
Yellow leaves, Rosetted
(clustered) leaves
Garden Manure, Greensand, Cottonseed
Meal


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

I use all espoma amendments.. but not their soils...
My local nursery has a giant espoma rack.. with like a 100 espoma products...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Oscar the grouch


Oscar's bird feed?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Which one is Swerve?
> View attachment 2093937View attachment 2093939
> Can you tell the Difference?
> 
> ...


fell out of my chair roflmfao crying and pissing my pants!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Which one is Swerve?
> View attachment 2093937View attachment 2093939
> Can you tell the Difference?
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! Where the hell is my LIKE button!


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 27, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Someone called him the Flavor Flav of cannabis. He needs a good nickname. I like your bird seed remark.
> 
> Maybe King of the birdseed


That was me that called Swerve "The New Arjan" late last year, and it was also me that called him the Flavor Flav of the cannabis industry recently.
I hate liars, especially bad ones, which is the category that Swerve falls into, thus all the hate.
I've seen friends and businesses here in Sacramento get screwed by Cali Connection seeds time and time again.
I feel bad for my friends who invest a good chunk of money and time with Cali Connection genetics in their gardens, only to have continuous hermi problems.
I feel bad for the dispensaries out here that carried Cali Connections seeds, they've all taken serious heat, lost credibility, and business because they sold Swerve's gear.
Look at all the threads on all the different sites complaining about Cali Connection, now what if they had the chance to go back to the shop where they bought the beans at and bitch at the person behind the counter?
That's what happened to my friend's dispensary out here, patients came back with a vengeance when their reg seeds produced shit or hermied or when their fem seeds went straight male or hermied.
At best, Swerve is _The Clown Prince of Pollen Chucking_.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Clown prince of pollen chucking!!!!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2012)

First time I've seen swerves pic and he looks like a little dorky bitch... did I seriously miss the bright moments drop? I read someone say that. Damnit, was gonna be my first GGG purchase


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> First time I've seen swerves pic and he looks like a little dorky bitch... did I seriously miss the bright moments drop? I read someone say that. Damnit, was gonna be my first GGG purchase


nah........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

No it hasnt droped yet lastwood


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't think so I couldn't believe noone else said anything but I read someone say "fml I missed bright moments", don't even remember who said it.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 27, 2012)

bad karma i've been reading all ur very astute skid and swervy barbs.

however to imply clown prince implies even minimal connection to "herb royalty" that dude just dont have.

swerve is like the janitor at your local adult book & booth store... but works with pollen ...like a pro jizz wiper upper.

cough. he's a douche. 

cough. imma buy big buddah tahoe og.

cough. hope u fall off soon.

*

real breeder :

e$ko's A11 ...& that's his hand ! OMG


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

Swerve should start calling himself Slurp, considering he had to do a lot of nut slurping to get where he is now and where he will be when he's a broke ass has-been.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I didn't think so I couldn't believe noone else said anything but I read someone say "fml I missed bright moments", don't even remember who said it.


Bloodstone, i think...

Yo LW.. go checl CZ...
Skunk just dropped some info on the Bright Moments/new GGG drop...

The new GGG drop is on its way PPL.... be at CZ By the end of the Week....

****Correction*********


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

Its going down fellas.. Cant wait for those..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

wyte, i think ima buy a carbon filter from that same company you just did.. Did you get that shit yet?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> wyte, i think ima buy a carbon filter from that same company you just did.. Did you get that shit yet?


The one from lowes? Nah i didnt pull the trigger i was waiting to hear some reviews on it.. Im thinking of getting one off ebay tho.. What u getting?

Im slacking i need a carbon filter.. Once summer comes im gonna need a portable a/c or a small window unit if i want to run my 600s.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

What is this cz you all speak of, may I ask?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What is this cz you all speak of, may I ask?


 A secret society all we ask is trust


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

WBW - I was just curious.
I still have too many seeds to sprout (a few males I hope) until I need to replenish. Hopefully my days will be spent crossing some Sativas in hopes of getting a good mother. That is miles away now and I have much learning and growing to do. Is there anybody who sells pollen?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bad karma i've been reading all ur very astute skid and swervy barbs.
> 
> however to imply clown prince implies even minimal connection to "herb royalty" that dude just dont have.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliment sir.
You're right, the only royal part about Swerve is that he's a royal pain in the ass for the cannabis industry.
So let me rephrase my recent comment.
At best, Swerve is the local jizz mopper of the cannabis industry.

People have been picking on Swerve's looks lately, mainly his scrawny ass and beard.
I've been keeping an ace up my sleeve for too long now and it's time to play it.
To stay inside the lines of RIU rules, the following statement has been encoded for your protection.

Hey kids, can you figure out the following super secret message?
*Tnuc S'hctauqsas a Ekil Skool Ecaf S'evrews.*


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yah the one from sears... 
But i was gonna buy it from the EBay store...
Advanced Elite i think...


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 27, 2012)

i use those cheap ebay filters.

3 filters triangulated in the basement lab.

the 20" x 4" inlet is my fav & only one i buy.

got one going on 1.7 years still working.

getting replaced very soon though.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2012)

5 urkle x appalachia females.I took 1 clone from each. So far #1 is my favorite. My first plant with double serrated leaves. Tight stacked indica busg. Big floppy indica leaves. Branchy as a mofo..... jkan u boight bodhis urkle x ap rite? These are bomb.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 27, 2012)

The cutting I took from #1 didn't look like it was gonna make it so I was bummed but today its got roots!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah the one from sears...
> But i was gonna buy it from the EBay store...
> Advanced Elite i think...


Cool im looking at ebay right6 now for it.. Do they come with the fan filter combo?



gudkarma said:


> i use those cheap ebay filters.
> 
> 3 filters triangulated in the basement lab.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that gk im def getting now if they work like u say


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> 5 urkle x appalachia females.I took 1 clone from each. So far #1 is my favorite. My first plant with double serrated leaves. Tight stacked indica busg. Big floppy indica leaves. Branchy as a mofo..... jkan u boight bodhis urkle x ap rite? These are bomb.


Nah, its Called "Fantasy Island" its part of the M8 x Fantasy Island "X" that some of us have...
But it was Batman and maybe someone else that grabbed the straight FI-(urkle x Appalachia) X.....





wyteberrywidow said:


> Cool im looking at ebay right6 now for it.. Do they come with the fan filter combo?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that gk im def getting now if they work like u say


Yah there right here...
http://stores.ebay.com/Advanced-Elite-Gardening/Fan-Filter-Packages-/_i.html?_nkw=fan&_fsub=368872919

Gud do u get yours any spot in particular?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 27, 2012)

My sour dXsnowdawg that I popped, cracked the shells in 12 hours. They shot out tiny barely noticeable roots. So I let them sit overnight expecting the roots to grow a little. Got up this morning and no change. Let them sit all day today. No change. Wtf? I planted them tonight but I honestly don't expect anything from them. Strange. I can't remember this ever happening before.

Also. Why is the bright moments gonna be the cheaper price? I figured with the demand for these they would be more. Not complaining just curious


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

That's the price for 5 seeds


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the price on the 5 pack? Guess I missed that, all the lurkers are trying to figure out this secret society.....lol CZ stands for Crowded Zone


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Mar 27, 2012)

cannazon OMFGNOHEDIDN"T


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

/\... If you dont know the Trouble your causing for yourself and others...
Then your blind to the world around you.....


I thought that CZ was only gettin 10 packs of the Bright Moments?
and 12 packs of the Bastards?
(then a full GGG drop yet to be announced.. wonder what that is....)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> What's the price on the 5 pack? Guess I missed that, all the lurkers are trying to figure out this secret society.....lol CZ stands for Crowded Zone


I think 36.99 gbp


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> /\... If you dont know the Trouble your causing for yourself and others...
> Then your blind to the world around you.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto^^^^^^


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think 36.99 gbp


$59- or $60-... usually $95- for a 10pack


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah that's how much the 10 packs ate going to be. I don't even think there will be 5 packs so I don't know why attitude has that.. I'm not 100% sure tho


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My sour dXsnowdawg that I popped, cracked the shells in 12 hours. They shot out tiny barely noticeable roots. So I let them sit overnight expecting the roots to grow a little. Got up this morning and no change. Let them sit all day today. No change. Wtf? I planted them tonight but I honestly don't expect anything from them. Strange. I can't remember this ever happening before.


That sux, i hope they burst thru Super Brolick.... 

@*genuity*
how are those sour d x snowdwg's that you poppd? or were they the querkles?


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys want some kickass beans to collect, buy some of those Ghost OG S1's Doc Greenthumb has. 

I have 10 of them 7 weeks in flower, and they are fucking frosty stinky and sticky and lookin to yield well

I kickin myself I didn't take clones, but I think I'll try and re-veg a couple. I think im gonna buy atleast a couple more packs for the stash just in case Doc quits or dies or somethin.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> You guys want some kickass beans to collect, buy some of those Ghost OG S1's Doc Greenthumb has.
> 
> I have 10 of them 7 weeks in flower, and they are fucking frosty stinky and sticky and lookin to yield well
> 
> I kickin myself I didn't take clones, but I think I'll try and re-veg a couple. I think im gonna buy atleast a couple more packs for the stash just in case Doc quits or dies or somethin.




postem up then


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 27, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> postem up then


Just what i was thinking lol 

O yah pics or it never happened


----------



## blissfest (Mar 27, 2012)

I knew you would say that, LOL! I'll get pics, but cant post on this computer, my SD slot wont take card.

Fuck, I just chopped 6 1/2 foot, half pound, Red Diesels that would have posed real pretty for the camera, I have never been a picture takin kinda guy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just what i was thinking lol
> 
> O yah pics or it never happened


Word!
I had 2 but I can't find them for shit!
If I don't font them then I might consider after I see pics


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Try takin cuts right now....
I think Karma is well versed in the practice of takin Budded Cuts....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

I've done taken cuts from plants budding it just takes a bit longer to root.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

These buds are really far along, they have been blasted by 6000 watts for just over 7 weeks.

Can I leave a couple branches at the bottom and re-veg?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah u can do that!

I just found my 2 ghost og seeds and started the germ process!


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah u can do that!
> 
> I just found my 2 ghost og seeds and started the germ process!


Fuck Yeah! Im serious about callin Doc and gettin another pack or two, he did a fine job at these. I also want to try his Bubba X Ghost OG cross, Dr. Gruber killed it with those.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Fuck Yeah! Im serious about callin Doc and gettin another pack or two, he did a fine job at these. I also want to try his Bubba X Ghost OG cross, Dr. Gruber killed it with those.


Linkity link


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/439880-bubba-kush-x-og-kush.html


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Linkity link


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/439880-bubba-kush-x-og-kush.html


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

Probably easier to just reveg them.


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

Day late and a dollar short, LOL!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

I like how I have a bigass ad in my sig. edit* oh guess it was just a random thing


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Probably easier to just reveg them.


Thats what im gonna try, I have a couple already picked out.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone have a suggestion for Mr. Nice strains? I had some shitty germ rates like a year ago, and he told me I could have a free pack of beans with the purchase of another pack of seeds. Free SSH that is... I was thinking of getting nevilles haze, black widow, or.... ? It's hard for me to know  Everything shanti has is top knotch though.

So I buy one pack of whatever, and get a free pack of SSH. His widow looks fire, but I don't know if it's like 1990s hype if you know what I mean...


----------



## blissfest (Mar 28, 2012)

Only MNS beans I have is a pack of SPICE http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Spice/Mr_Nice_Seedbank/ I got them because they dont need support, and I like not having to tie branches up. Plus it seems to be good genetics.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

Cool man. I'll check it out. Every grow I see on the mrnice forum looks pretty awesome. I need to check some of his kush crosses. 


Had to change the avatar for spring time, didn't even realize it was spring lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for Mr. Nice strains? I had some shitty germ rates like a year ago, and he told me I could have a free pack of beans with the purchase of another pack of seeds. Free SSH that is... I was thinking of getting nevilles haze, black widow, or.... ? It's hard for me to know  Everything shanti has is top knotch though.
> 
> So I buy one pack of whatever, and get a free pack of SSH. His widow looks fire, but I don't know if it's like 1990s hype if you know what I mean...


You cant go rong with medicine man 

Nice avy hornedfrog


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hell yes!  my sannies order showed up today

And a mystery package


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Mystery?????????


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yah not sure what to think! Il know more when i pick it up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Fill me in!!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah not sure what to think! Il know more when i pick it up


Do you think it's from Sannies? I know they been having probs with order mixups or whatever.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I will as soon as i know lol

Im kinda thinking maybe the tude sent me the missing freebies


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah not sure what to think! Il know more when i pick it up


That happened to me once before also...
It ended up to be a Botanicare Sample care Package that had been forawrded from a previous box i once had..
That i had requested like over e year before..LoL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well i did have a bunch of ggg testers never show up! Could be them to, but that was month ago


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i did have a bunch of ggg testers never show up! Could be them to, but that was month ago


That's crazy.. Well Whatev it is it should be a nice surprise


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope so lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pics of my plants vegging. They bigger of the small plants are GDP from kens or whatever. The 3 big plants are grape god, and then there is 2 headbad, and 1 white russian. I will probably lose like 6 to being male, so I will be under the limit there. I'm pretty pleased with how fast the GDP are vegging. Believe it or not they were started like 5 days AFTER the headband, and white russian... 


Not sure why my old grows veg plants uploaded underneath, but there you have it?! lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks good, i think your the first here to pop those ken gdp


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for Mr. Nice strains? I had some shitty germ rates like a year ago, and he told me I could have a free pack of beans with the purchase of another pack of seeds. Free SSH that is... I was thinking of getting nevilles haze, black widow, or.... ? It's hard for me to know  Everything shanti has is top knotch though.


Im partial to NL#5 x Haze and Medicine Man and MasterKaze. 
Ive grown a full pack of each. Plus selected clones for about two years. they were my babies. and now they have foster parents

Nl5xhze :If you dont know, NL5 Haze is a legendary strain. overpowering haze taste and high. id say all my female were 70-100sativa. there is body high undertone you can feel. but sometimes not present (long flower times)

Medicine Man: Just pure dank. mostly indica leaning plnts. 30% of the plants have some BW influence which gave really good hybrids. Persnally, I chosse the most indica one after smoking them all. and now shes good night time smoke. I always remember Medicine Man as a knock you out high.instant body high. muscles relax. great for getting off a tough day of work too. (med flower times)

MasterKaze : what can i say about this baby. SHe has so many beautiful epsression in regrds to the plants and the high. MKaze is definatly a good pheno hunt strain. firey buds here!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks good, i think your the first here to pop those ken gdp


There's a couple people from what I've seen, but I'm one of the more further along people. GDP rep or whatever his name is had a guy with some like 18" plants that were just about floweringI think. I heard there is only 4 phenos from seed (they have been selling the seeds in cali fo a while from what I gather). My best friend asked me for some purple, and since I share with him I figured I'd oblige. Hoping this purple strains surprises me with potency.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

I see a lot of peeps running it! But most of them are fake gdp strains but im thinking kens might be the real deal


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 28, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> Im partial to NL#5 x Haze and Medicine Man and MasterKaze.
> Ive grown a full pack of each. Plus selected clones for about two years. they were my babies. and now they have foster parents
> 
> Nl5xhze :If you dont know, NL5 Haze is a legendary strain. overpowering haze taste and high. id say all my female were 70-100sativa. there is body high undertone you can feel. but sometimes not present (long flower times)
> ...


All I know is that his SSH was the craziest creeper I've ever had the pleasure of growing. I probably took 3 rips, thought I was fairly high but not enough so I took like 2 more. I then realize like 10 minutes later I'm almost tripping I'm so fricking high. I really hope that more places get legalized herb so people can grow sativas outdoors, and not have to worry about height restrictions because they are way different that the indicas everyone is smoking.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hell yes!  my sannies order showed up today
> 
> And a mystery package


Lucky bastid! lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a mns black widow in week 5 or 6. She's lookin and smellin good but she better keep stackin on the resin if she's to look anything like the pic in the strain descript. I also have a different bw females still in veg.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2012)

My opinion on Next Generations Romulan. As close to the real deal as your gonna get in reg seed. Smells like romulan in growth and when cured. Covered in resin, classic romulan leaf shape. I found 2 keepers. I had 4 females out of 5 seeds with 1 full out hermie. I was lucky and the only one I cloned turned out to be the pheno closest resembling the traditional federation romulan cut. I found another pheno that is VERY interesting and hope it reveges. It has much larger spear shaped buds that are so frosty they have a silver tint to them. It looks like it could be the parent of space queen.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice.lastwood. I know u were really excited about those. Glad they worked out for u. Do have pics of them up on cannetics?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

I just ordered a new tent, t5 bulbs for my t5 system I have, fan + filter combo, ducting,duct reducers and flanges, hygrometers all og that came out to 360$.. Now waiting on ok these b.moments to come in and it's on!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 28, 2012)

That's too bad about the Snowdawg Sour D cross. I hear alot of peeps having problems gettin those to germ.
Fortunately I had no problem gettin my SnowdawgBX goin. Those seeds were getting a lil old. But this Powdery Mildew problem I have been experiencing has not been fun to say the least. 

Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance fungicide has been successful keeping the flowering ladies in check. I think Neem oil mixed at 2tsp/gal is more effective for those in Veg. I did a soil drench last night of the Neem solution to the flowering ladies. Completely soaked the medium. I am going to experiment with using sulfur dust and I'll let you all know my results. I took some cuts recently and those got hit by PM real bad from being in the environment with spores floating around. I'm about ready to turn on the gas and light a match. Flash Fire bitches.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's too bad about the Snowdawg Sour D cross. I hear alot of peeps having problems gettin those to germ.
> Fortunately I had no problem gettin my SnowdawgBX goin. Those seeds were getting a lil old. But this Powdery Mildew problem I have been experiencing has not been fun to say the least.
> 
> Ed Rosenthals Zero Tolerance fungicide has been successful keeping the flowering ladies in check. I think Neem oil mixed at 2tsp/gal is more effective for those in Veg. I did a soil drench last night of the Neem solution to the flowering ladies. Completely soaked the medium. I am going to experiment with using sulfur dust and I'll let you all know my results. I took some cuts recently and those got hit by PM real bad from being in the environment with spores floating around. I'm about ready to turn on the gas and light a match. Flash Fire bitches.


I use age old kelp at 1/2oz to spray bottle (homedepot) works well for pm and all organic. All in Veg and up to week 2-3 in flower depending on strain. Have you tried a sulfur burner in veg?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I use age old kelp at 1/2oz to spray bottle (homedepot) works well for pm and all organic. All in Veg and up to week 2-3 in flower depending on strain. Have you tried a sulfur burner in veg?


Those Spray Bottles are 32oz's.....(1 quart)

Nice Deal Wyte....
Im stopping by the store on the way home, and grabbin a flood table, Some pots and some GOOD coco... (east coast Son..LoL)
Even though i hate goin to stores (hydro specific)....

Next week= Fan + Filter combo...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

The big humidipacks shipped yesterday. They should have them by early next week. They are for 60grams. I'm buying a case.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Those Spray Bottles are 32oz's.....(1 quart)
> 
> Nice Deal Wyte....
> Im stopping by the store on the way home, and grabbin a flood table, Some pots and some GOOD coco... (east coast Son..LoL)
> ...


Yeah I'm gonna do some rearranging in the grow room and start popping some more beans.. Bopefuy the smell will be muffled now.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What is the deal with highlifeseedbank. Has anyone used them before? Talking with dude from there and he says they have DJ Short Blue Moonshine in stock which confuses me as it has been sold out/discontinued for some time now. What worries me is when Attitude had that fake DJ Short seed scandal and had to replace everyone beans. Don't want to find myself with an imitation Blue Moonshine. And when I last talked to the dude they do have at least one pack of Grape Stomper x OG


the only HLS seed bank i have bought from is highlifeseeds.com


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

This place is different, it's highlifeseedbank and actually says on there website they have no affiliation with highlifeseeds. I'm holding off on ordering from them, GGG will be available elsewhere from places that have their shit together. I still don't think they have updated the pages that say available for seeds that are out of stock. And I had to explain to the rep that Blue Moonshine was discontinued when he believed they had it in stock.


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 28, 2012)

ya i looked at that place and wont order from there but the highlifeseeds.com is legit and good customer service got my Black Rose from there


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

I was on the other night and someone said "Highlifeseedbank has the last packs of GGG available right now." GGG even confirmed their legitimacy on their twitter so I'm like fuck yea gonna get some GGG. I felt very satisfied when I went to bed that night with a confirmation for my order of Sun Maiden, Candy Drop, and a few others. Woke up the next morning, "sorry they're out of stock."


----------



## apollopimp (Mar 28, 2012)

that's BS right there


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I was on the other night and someone said "Highlifeseedbank has the last packs of GGG available right now." GGG even confirmed their legitimacy on their twitter so I'm like fuck yea gonna get some GGG. I felt very satisfied when I went to bed that night with a confirmation for my order of Sun Maiden, Candy Drop, and a few others. Woke up the next morning, "sorry they're out of stock."


If you look on twitter, GGG updated to say... Calll HighLife SeedBank to confirm All Stock before ordering... <-- or some shit similar...
Cause their sheisty as Fuck...


Western Union CZ yesterday... Package mailed This mornin, Tracking # in hand.... 
That's Wussup Right Derrr......


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea I saw that, I think it was after that one guy posted the story of his patient spending all day finding an international money order only to get home with it and see that they're out of stock. And once again that was after he received a confirmation saying his order was good.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

apollopimp said:


> ya i looked at that place and wont order from there but the highlifeseeds.com is legit and good customer service got my Black Rose from there


They got 'em back in stock right now...
And started offering 5 packs ($55-), instead of just the 11 packs for $95-




TheChosen said:


> Yea I saw that, I think it was after that one guy posted the story of his patient spending all day finding an international money order only to get home with it and see that they're out of stock. And once again that was after he received a confirmation saying his order was good.


Yah what i figured as well.. My assumption--- A certain silver-back odoriferous mammal had a hand in this....


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

lol yea a certain red eye jedi


----------



## tardis (Mar 28, 2012)

When is GGG gonna drop new gear on the tude? All this testing there has gotta be some seeds droppin soon


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

tardis said:


> When is GGG gonna drop new gear on the tude? All this testing there has gotta be some seeds droppin soon


over the next week


----------



## tardis (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice! Any ideas on what strains will be released?

Also I ordered some Moonwalker and Dank Sinatra. Instead of Dank Sinatra by Bodhi seeds, they sent me Super Silver Strawberry Lotus. I'm not complaining as that sounds dank as funk.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

tardis said:


> Nice! Any ideas on what strains will be released?
> 
> Also I ordered some Moonwalker and Dank Sinatra. Instead of Dank Sinatra by Bodhi seeds, they sent me Super Silver Strawberry Lotus. I'm not complaining as that sounds dank as funk.


The Super Silver Strawberry Lotus were meant to be Freebies for people who ordered two packs of Bodhi....
Attitude forgot to give the Dank Sinatra but gave the Freebie for, Buy Two Get one Free...
I Would get on that....


Type: super silver strawberry lotus
Sex: Regular
Genetics: super silver haze x goji og m14 slp
Flowering Time: medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics: hazy strawberry crystal castles


Oh, the GGG drop...

Bright Moments... Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper OG
NYC HP 13 bastard series...
Columbian Black Bastard series....
and more....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im hoping my mystery package is those sss


----------



## tardis (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The Super Silver Strawberry Lotus were meant to be Freebies for people who ordered two packs of Bodhi....
> Attitude forgot to give the Dank Sinatra but gave the Freebie for, Buy Two Get one Free...
> I Would get on that....
> 
> ...


Thanks for leting me know, yeah I didn't get any dank sinatra in my order. I'll get on that. 

Yes I've been wanting to try a good Grape Stomper backcross.


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 28, 2012)

Plush Berry back in stock at the 'tude, it seems... I think I'm gonna get that at the 30th for the promo. Maybe another pack of something else while I'm at it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dark Confidant said:


> Plush Berry back in stock at the 'tude, it seems... I think I'm gonna get that at the 30th for the promo. Maybe another pack of something else while I'm at it.


Go to hempdepot.ca
its $30- cheaper



tardis said:


> Thanks for leting me know, yeah I didn't get any dank sinatra in my order. I'll get on that.
> 
> Yes I've been wanting to try a good Grape Stomper backcross.


Unfortunately the Dank Sinatra's are sold out...
But theoretically they should still have the one you bought but never received, somewhere in their inventory...


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh shit! when can we expect these...... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-bright-moments/prod_4247.html


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Oh shit! when can we expect these...... http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-bright-moments/prod_4247.html


 soon very soon.................


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 28, 2012)

...........................can you read? about 5posts back....... wow. 
lets all just ask the same question 100 times in the past week, and 100 more times this week for people who dont feel like reading 1 page back.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> ...........................can you read? about 5posts back....... wow.
> lets all just ask the same question 100 times in the past week, and 100 more times this week for people who dont feel like reading 1 page back.


Yeah i can read dumbass Im looking for the exact date and time of the drop.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

I know - are they all stoned or something - oh wait. Never mind


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Yeah i can read dumbass Im looking for the exact date and time of the drop.


Didnt nobody else mention it was up on the tude.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Yeah i can read dumbass Im looking for the exact date and time of the drop.


Supposed to be the end of the week. Smoke a joint guys, this is the mellow thread..........


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Didnt nobody else mention it was up on the tude.


I seriously just looked on the tude about 15 minutes ago and didn't see that, did you just find that?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Supposed to be the end of the week. Smoke a joint guys, this is the mellow thread..........


Im tired of trolls. I thought this was the spot to talk about seeds. Am i wrong?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lets restart this conversation......


JB...
There is no exact date yet...

Only probably by the end of this week... Def. within a week...(as a general for all vendors)
But when attitude posts up a listing like that, it usually means within 2-3 days or sooner....

You can bet the info will be here when its available...

I would put my e-mail in the "notify me when available" box..
And then ull get an e-mail as soon as its listed...


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

Just put 2 new strains in the paper towels. Connoisseur Genetics OGChem and Cali con Sunset ltd.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> If you look on twitter, GGG updated to say... Calll HighLife SeedBank to confirm All Stock before ordering... <-- or some shit similar...
> Cause their sheisty as Fuck...


^^^lame



jkahndb0 said:


> Western Union CZ yesterday... Package mailed This mornin, Tracking # in hand....
> That's Wussup Right Derrr......


Yah, that's wussup. I like western union. Would be nice if all the places without CC would use it. Took 11 days for my letter with cash to arrive at seur....but it only cost $1.05. They wanted $40 for express!



jkahndb0 said:


> I would put my e-mail in the "notify me when available" box..
> And then ull get an e-mail as soon as its listed...


If you're lucky LOL


One more time for all you lucky sons of....

Super silver strawberry lotus
Sex: Regular
Genetics: super silver haze x goji og m14 slp
Flowering Time: medium
Outdoor Harvest:
Height: Medium
Characteristics: hazy strawberry crystal castles i took my beautiful mr nice super silver haze mom, and dusted her with the most resinous of my goji og males, this male is not the og pheno but the snow lotus pheno, frosty and narcodelic with strawberry creme marshmellow flavors and aromas. expect beautiful healing plants with hazey citrus berry citadels encrusted in thc laden jewels, full spectrum high, 9 weeks +.


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Go to hempdepot.ca
> its $30- cheaper


Yeah, too bad they don't take credit cards - I don't think money orders are offered or used around here and I just don't like the idea of sending cash. Plus since it's from outside EU I don't want to take the risk of some over-zealous customs officer accidentally stepping on my legal souvenirs.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Lets restart this conversation......
> 
> 
> JB...
> ...


Im not sure people understand that the tude is on uk time and usually do drops where im at in the middle of the night. If i dont plan ahead and get up to place an order ill be ass out by the time morning come and im not trying to miss the bright moments.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/439880-bubba-kush-x-og-kush.html


 ill be following this. been looking for a non CC BKxOGK journal to follow. wanna see how it stacks up to the BKxOGK that CC sells as Corleone. cause it sounds like that combo can make real gems, would just like more options.



hornedfrog2000 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for Mr. Nice strains? .... So I buy one pack of whatever, and get a free pack of SSH. His widow looks fire, but I don't know if it's like 1990s hype if you know what I mean...


 Mr Nice's Black Widow is THE original white widow that was created by shanti and made famous in the 90s. it was renamed to black widow because of all the knock off white widows that popped up to cash in on the hype. 



hellraizer30 said:


> Hell yes!  my sannies order showed up today And a mystery package


 grats bud! about time! 



TheChosen said:


> I was on the other night and someone said "Highlifeseedbank has the last packs of GGG available right now." GGG even confirmed their legitimacy on their twitter so I'm like fuck yea gonna get some GGG. I felt very satisfied when I went to bed that night with a confirmation for my order of Sun Maiden, Candy Drop, and a few others. Woke up the next morning, "sorry they're out of stock."


wow thats horrible. hopefully you werent already charged for the purchase?


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 28, 2012)

they drop when they set the time in the computer...... sometimes they drop in the middle of the afternoon, US time. its all up to them.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

> expect beautiful healing plants with hazey citrus berry citadels encrusted in thc laden jewels, full spectrum high, 9 weeks +...."


Mmmmmmmmmm THC!


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

The last few gage green drops i had to get up in the middle of the night. I missed the burgandy because it was in the middle of the night.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 28, 2012)

and in other news, Plush and a11g germin. 

dinafem diesel UFO never got dealt with. she looked at me with her big doe eyes and i couldnt pull the trigger. nothing to write home about either.

burgundys looking great. 

popped 3 GSOGs, got a male and 2 small females. so gonna toss those and try 3 more.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> The last few gage green drops i had to get up in the middle of the night. I missed the burgandy because it was in the middle of the night.


Yah, like i said.. we will most probably know at least 12 hours beforehand when stuff is dropping....

So just check the thread....



JCashman said:


> and in other news, Plush and a11g germin.
> 
> dinafem diesel UFO never got dealt with. she looked at me with her big doe eyes and i couldnt pull the trigger. nothing to write home about either.
> 
> ...


Hopin for Dank in ur future...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

JCashman said:


> wow thats horrible. hopefully you werent already charged for the purchase?


No thankfully they don't accept CC so I was going to have to mail cash. That could have been very shitty if I did use a CC because it was a large purchase.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been keeping up with this thread, but haven't had much to post because I think talking about Swerve is a waste of typing and I haven't had PM before. I hope you guys that have it get rid of it. Sounds like a lot of you got new tents...what size? 

Grats to LilB on Leia ladies.

I am on day 13 of shipping w/ that damn SDepot HoF promo. No tracking. Not sure if I will order there again.

On a brighter note...great communication w/ mrc and got a tracking # for my SureFire, TCVG, and KoS stuff.

Taking it easy for a while on buying, so no GGG for me. Thought about a 5-pack TGA Tude bonanza of Timewreck, Querkle, and more Plush, but I dont like that price hike one bit.

How many ppl are running Plush right now? I only germed 1 and it has been a beast so far. 10 days in.


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 28, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I have been keeping up with this thread, but haven't had much to post because I think talking about Swerve is a waste of typing and I haven't had PM before. I hope you guys that have it get rid of it. Sounds like a lot of you got new tents...what size?
> 
> Grats to LilB on Leia ladies.
> 
> ...


I got my HoF promo from Seed Depot in 8 days from ordering. Mine came yesterday, all 4 came in same package. Im pumped for these. 

and the brightmoments is gonna be legendary. I would reconsider your choice to skip on it.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 28, 2012)

No let him skip it... MORE FOR ME!!!!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> I got my HoF promo from Seed Depot in 8 days from ordering. Mine came yesterday, all 4 came in same package. Im pumped for these.
> 
> and the brightmoments is gonna be legendary. I would reconsider your choice to skip on it.


Ya but I am a small-time 4x4 tent, grow for personal meds....and my bean collection is already years worth of dank. I have no GGG beans yet because the strains I want (Burgundy, Sun Maiden, Candy Drop, Leia) haven't been available in the short time I have been collecting. If I do splurge it will be a tough decision between GGG and the CV drop. I want Sin Diesel. 

Glad your Depot order arrived...I hope you get fire. Mine should arrive soon...2pcks GPython, Arctic Fallout, Chem Glue.


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 28, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I have been keeping up with this thread, but haven't had much to post because I think talking about Swerve is a waste of typing and I haven't had PM before. I hope you guys that have it get rid of it. Sounds like a lot of you got new tents...what size?
> 
> Grats to LilB on Leia ladies.
> 
> ...


I've got 4 Plush's in veg right now, prob start flowering em in a few weeks..can't wait! I've had no issues with them, 4/4 germed and doing great.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 28, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Supposed to be the end of the week. Smoke a joint guys, this is the mellow thread..........


I second this. TSCT  The Mellow thread 

<-------has a plushberry 4 weeks into flower!!!!

Thinking about ace of spades next.Black Cherry has always been my favorite soda flavor so I might love herb that taste like BC


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 28, 2012)

Last Wood

I grew Next Gen Rom and thought it was great. I cant describe the taste/smell other then to say exotic pine. Someone said thats also called a sweet skunk smell

What would you call that taste? I loved opening the jar and hitting the doobie before you lit it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> No let him skip it... MORE FOR ME!!!!


I like that lmao


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

It hath arrived. A few were cracked but for the deal, I am not bothered much. Here is my 10 day old Plush. I may have suprised it too early with 1/2 dose BioRoot and 1/2 dose Sea Green, but for being above ground 8 days I am pleased.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

SkunkMunkie gets a shout out on those Bright Moments description...lol http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-bright-moments/prod_4247.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeh skunk and genuity been getting shout outs on the descriptions


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

ok here we have some hash from every female i've ever harvested...i ran all the material once or twice before separately, but this time i chopped it up real fine and ran it all together. didn't weigh it yet...but it looks like about 3-4 grams....and that was just the first hour of my tumbler running 

and also chopped down Green Python today at day 65...i'll post better pics once she dries.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Mar 28, 2012)

Wut up everyone... Wuts new?
Im tryn to finish up a small project + move in to a new place among other things  but when thats all said and done Im goin HARD with a few new stains(special thanks to those that made that possible)


----------



## maphisto (Mar 28, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hehehehehe I see you guys noticed the joker swerve talking shit. See he doesn't even try to answer back after I'm done spitting truths at him, cos I'm bang on the money in everything I said. He's got access to all details like that on his forum, he's just playing dumb. Calls me a kid and don't even realise we're the same age lol. Difference is I got a face to put to the name ,
> 
> I'm pretty chilled out most of the time but that fool gets my back right up, and his pussy mate OG Bitch too. These 2 jokers are no breeders, just standing on the shoulders of giants and claiming god themselves. This is the only forum Swerve can still post his BS to the newbie masses but we all should just jump on that cunt everytime he makes a post here. Put a stop to him cali conning anybody else with his bird seed. Same quality as GHSC x3 the price. Swerve = the new Arjan ~ Masters and kings of cannabis LMFAO!!
> 
> Rant done  lit back to  happy Munkie


yup the guy is a douche bag!!all he does is talk shitz iv'e come up with a slogan F.C.C (fuck cali con) please dont be afraid to post it.him and OGR think they are the shit they have no shame neither are they humble just dicks!!swirl should go back to the farm.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

Great pics CMT! Gives me something to look forward to with the Python. Red stem beauty.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2012)

Just popped some pinkdawg #1 (pink chem x stardawg) , white strawberry diesel (strawberry diesel x white salmon) and insane jane from JAWS


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2012)

Very nice cmt! I'm lovin my HOF gear!! !!


----------



## JCashman (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hopin for Dank in ur future...


thanks pal! 

so ive been playing the lotto recently, and with tuesdays drawing i matched 3 balls and the power ball - got $150 
gonna use it to get bright moments in my life


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks pal!
> 
> so ive been playing the lotto recently, and with tuesdays drawing i matched 3 balls and the power ball - got $150
> gonna use it to get bright moments in my life


Nice, I seen that mega millions is up to $5 million and growing...........might be worth a twenty spot on Friday. Now that would be some bright moments in my life  Still waiting on Karma Bitch.............


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm on board to test for gage green now. Thanks to wyte and skunkie for having my back. See if I can't get my girls ass on a pack of something. Call the strain Bootylicious.hahah. I was asked for pics to prove I don't suck at life. So I sent a few of those. Lol. M4k asked me to read the rules on the site. Not sure if the two are connected or not but I'll look and see. Lol. I think I'm testing chemdawg OG X mendo Montage. I hinted at sour d being my fav if they anything with that needin testin. But I'm excited either way. And proud to be reppin gage green now. I like what they stand for. And a bunch of my friends are on board too. Which speaks even louder to me about gage. 

I was gonna see if my boy mdjenks and me could be testers for greenhouse seeds. But I decided to hold off cause I don't want him to show me up with his journal.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Allowishus Gooberhagen what KOS gear did u get.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my E$kos blueberry sativa. They sen me free kush instead of amnesia haze x chocolate rain but now that I look up the genetics free kush is starkush (pre 98 bubb x sensi star) x ko kush (pre 98 bubba x herijuana)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 28, 2012)

CMT thats awesome dude. Nice looking plant. I bet thats dank as hell.

____


long day of sulfur, neem, and bleach.

sprayin, dunkin, and swearin.

lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 28, 2012)

Joined the GGG testing family as well KAB thanks to WbW..(thanks again) I have not a clue what I'll be testing..lol should be fun!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

I hear ya batman. Been doing lots of swearing myself. 

Check this out its systemic pm treatment. 
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sierra-sns244-natural-fungicide-128oz-p-3439.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Joined the GGG testing family as well KAB thanks to WbW..(thanks again) I have not a clue what I'll be testing..lol should be fun!


I thought about that. But I'm so non-committal.

That's what I hate about testing. Commitment. 

The free gear is nice tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been offered to test before too and always said no. But this time I decided to go ahead. The free gear is plus but wasn't my motivation. I've got tons of gear I bought(and was gifted) that I need to get to. Im really a big fan of the way KOS,bodhi,and gage represent their gear.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I hear ya batman. Been doing lots of swearing myself.
> 
> Check this out its systemic pm treatment.
> http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sierra-sns244-natural-fungicide-128oz-p-3439.html


It's similar to the Zero Tolerance Fungicide. I am def using that stuff for flowering gals.. but theyre almost all cleared out. Chopped OGFire today. 
I think for Veg tho the neem/sulfur treatments are more effective. I got a big 16oz bottle of pure neem oil today. I hate the smell but it works so well.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 28, 2012)

man! how do all you guys have the room for testing?! i mean no doubt GGG has fire but man, it's like 6-9 months before i can rotate something into my serious room. Even that, is only if its been run in a bed, or soil mix room.. good for you guys having enough room! 

I'm waiting for my 2 ton A/c to show so i can fire up another 3k (5 600's) room, but even that i don't know how i would be able to do a propper test.. 

dang i always wanted to be a baller, a little taller, a shot caller.. 


congrats KAB and sketch, i'll keep an eye out for your test journys


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I was looking at that zero tolerance at the store after u spoke of it. I hate the neem smell too. Oh shit I just realized I have to treat again today. Fml.

Shit Cerberus I just make room lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I thought about that. But I'm so non-committal.
> 
> That's what I hate about testing. Commitment.
> 
> The free gear is nice tho.


Yea, commitment Is for things I don't like...(monogamy,work, commandment #7) This seems more like an adventure


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

What's commandment #7? I don't like any of those rules. Lol

Is that the one where u can't bang stuff?

Or the one where I can't bury hooker with my shovel?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 28, 2012)

Think it's the one about not screwing your neighbors wife.... Err something


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Ughh I wouldn't bang my neighbors wife if she to tried to pay me. Thankfully I've never had a hot neighbor. I'm not responsible enough for that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm on board to test for gage green now. Thanks to wyte and skunkie for having my back. See if I can't get my girls ass on a pack of something. Call the strain Bootylicious.hahah. I was asked for pics to prove I don't suck at life. So I sent a few of those. Lol. M4k asked me to read the rules on the site. Not sure if the two are connected or not but I'll look and see. Lol. I think I'm testing chemdawg OG X mendo Montage. I hinted at sour d being my fav if they anything with that needin testin. But I'm excited either way. And proud to be reppin gage green now. I like what they stand for. And a bunch of my friends are on board too. Which speaks even louder to me about gage.
> 
> I was gonna see if my boy mdjenks and me could be testers for greenhouse seeds. But I decided to hold off cause I don't want him to show me up with his journal.





SketchyGrower said:


> Joined the GGG testing family as well KAB thanks to WbW..(thanks again) I have not a clue what I'll be testing..lol should be fun!


Glad to have ya guys on board. I'm sure whatever ya get it will be fun n fire


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 28, 2012)

I was in contact with GG for testing as well but decided against because of the commitment and also I don't want to be doing full seed runs anymore. I just popped two of the chocolate banana kush and have no idea when I will get to them (along with the GTH #8 that I am no longer excited about). GS X OG I am going to have to MAKE room for though. I guess I am testing GG anyways.......lol. I am really only interested in GS crosses though so I will just buy them if I can get them before they are gone. Looking forward to seeing what you guys run though.............


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 28, 2012)

KaB & Sketchy, goin Green . 

Welcome to the crew fellas. 

Also guys FYI on the price the 'tude has set for BM, it's way off and will get changed. There's also 30+ packs goin to CZ, so more chances to grab them up and hopefully we'll see more folks happy with some Gage in their gardens. I pulled 3 keepers outta 5 girls flowered in testing and watch for that "Black Grape" pheno!! Pure Diesel with twisted sour candy in that one


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Skunkie what up bro. Whats way off? Gotta load the card.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I guess I'm already testing gage too since I just popped a pack of burgundy. Im real excited for them. 

Also I read through the rules at gage and saw nothing about posting shots of my girls with my girl. Lol. Considering making this journal epic! That is if I can stay outta the doghouse for the length of a journal.

Wow why do I have a sig?^^^


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 28, 2012)

Heya all thought i might poke me head in and say g'day from down-under australia fuck you guys are hot on the heels of all the latest dank cheers boys!


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 28, 2012)

Grats Karmas on getting a GGG spot, I'm sure you will rock that shit.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to bite that like an apple! Bad idea but, damn it that looks magically delicious!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

if i didn't have a plant limit...i'd be building another grow room so i could test whatever GGG i could get my hands on.

and since we're talkin GGG...my GSOG plant that i was sexing showed her pretty little pistils today. i'm 2 for 2 on ladies with my single bean GGG grows  ....GS Bx, now GSOG, next Leia OG...




Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Great pics CMT! Gives me something to look forward to with the Python. Red stem beauty.





TheLastWood said:


> Very nice cmt! I'm lovin my HOF gear!! !!





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> CMT thats awesome dude. Nice looking plant. I bet thats dank as hell.


thank you much.

yeah, i like that red stem, never seen it before...its actually more of a deep orange than red...the camera flash made it look more red for some reason...

haven't smoked any yet, cut a sample bud last week but my dog, Bud, stole it off the table and swallowed it whole lol...didn't cut another one to sample.

its weird, at first it smells like sweet raw sugar cane but if you take a deep smell...the sweet turns to spicy. can't wait to see how it tastes. hope everyone got them some HOF gear since they broke up...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering why people don't like subcool/jill. http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/666635-post8.html


There's nothin there dude...
Was it an old thread, or was it recent sub action....

Karma if you use Mozilla - Firefox..
Just add - ADBLOCK and it will remove all the Ad's from every webpage...
You wont get those mystery sig's anymore....


And i cant belive i paid $60- for a 2' flood tray...
Fuck you botanicare...
Got some botanicare coco, so i could hold it up to my cheap shit and watch it run in terror at its formidableness......
Good the red label coco was GH-cocotek


----------



## bloodstone (Mar 28, 2012)

Grats to you too Sketchy, im sure you will kill it too.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Skunkie what up bro. Whats way off? Gotta load the card.


Hey mate, just the pricing they got the Moments set at atm is off mate. 

And your ass in the shot pic may be seen as porn I think lol. I'll be keeping your leash over there anyways bro and I mod that board heavy lol. Nah just kidding around there but stay on track you'll be ok mate. Its a chilled vibe we've got goin on over there. Not like some forums where the aggro just gets overwhelming, we boot the trolls asap. Only keeping the real genuine folks around the place. Don't have to be growing GGG to log your works there either, all mari is welcome 

Stop by & say high if you haven't already >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/index.php?sid=108af16da4397dbbc7f38c993b547fa8


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> There's nothin there dude...


it was earlier.

Pistils said sub had canada and usa sales of tga seeds and pistils had exclusive rights to UK sales but sub went behind his back and started selling to the UK.

also, he posted a reply to him by jill where she said, "i can't pay my bills with friendship! money talks, bullshit walks."


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> it was earlier.
> 
> Pistils said sub had canada and usa sales of tga seeds and pistils had exclusive rights to UK sales but sub went behind his back and started selling to the UK.
> 
> also, he posted a reply to him by jill where she said, "i can't pay my bills with friendship! money talks, bullshit walks."


Looks like the thread was deleted. Cmt got it spot on. I wanted to quote it from memory, but couldn't LOL.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 28, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


>



now thats porn, beautiful beautiful porn.

when the drp at the cz? 

do want.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, i don't like the guy. he's been spouting shit about a cana event organizer around me (maine, can you believe this guy can have a pissing contests on the other coast..) long story short (and i don't know the details) to adults acted like children and one (guess who) brought it to a public forum by ranting about it and calling people names on their youtube channel.. :/

and in the rant he reffers to himself in the 3rd person, says shit like "this is what he says when subtool calls him" like that shit means anything.. don't get me wrong the other side is a promoter so prolly just as skeezy but not as public..


round heyah, cahpet baggas aint wath the shite on ma boots and if youahs name don't run as deep ruts, yous a cahpet baggah.. 

lol 





cmt1984 said:


> it was earlier.
> 
> Pistils said sub had canada and usa sales of tga seeds and pistils had exclusive rights to UK sales but sub went behind his back and started selling to the UK.
> 
> also, he posted a reply to him by jill where she said, "i can't pay my bills with friendship! money talks, bullshit walks."


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 28, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> It hath arrived. A few were cracked but for the deal, I am not bothered much. Here is my 10 day old Plush. I may have suprised it too early with 1/2 dose BioRoot and 1/2 dose Sea Green, but for being above ground 8 days I am pleased.
> 
> View attachment 2095791


I got some artic fallout in flower week 7. some nice chem pheno's


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 28, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Looks like the thread was deleted. Cmt got it spot on. I wanted to quote it from memory, but couldn't LOL.


Yea i saw the thread. its too bad that pistils cant get over it. tga seeds has blown up to be so big and well known. the Tude is Subs biggest distributor because its well marketed, well stocked, and well known. i really don't see how anyone would hold it against Sub for reaching to a larger audience. everyones in this life trying to provide for themselves and his or her family. capitalism isn't some kind of new idea or invention. if pistils was one of Subs best friends like he used to say I would think he'd be grateful for being an exclusive distributor for some long and also grateful for the thousands of seeds Sub donated to that community over the years. a large portion of Breedbays traffic was growers interested in mainly TGA gear. I admit, that's what brought me over to the Bay. I hate Breeder Politics. People can say whatever they want about Sub. He may sometimes seem arrogant but the man has given alot back in documented grows, how to thread, photographic art, and great genes that are easily accessible. Hes one of the good guys IMO. 

I still log on at the Bay and buy from SeurBidz aka Bidzbay. But I admit, its not the same.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 28, 2012)

I almost didn't want to bring it up but couldn't help myself. I have nothing against people buying and growing his gear. I'd be happy if there was more traffic at seurbidz. The selection is seriously lacking right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

So the mystery package was bodhi dealing with the tude fuck up! 

And the sannies order was all there just the freebies wasnt what i wanted!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea i saw the thread. its too bad that pistils cant get over it. tga seeds has blown up to be so big and well known. the Tude is Subs biggest distributor because its well marketed, well stocked, and well known. i really don't see how anyone would hold it against Sub for reaching to a larger audience. everyones in this life trying to provide for themselves and his or her family. capitalism isn't some kind of new idea or invention. if pistils was one of Subs best friends like he used to say I would think he'd be grateful for being an exclusive distributor for some long and also grateful for the thousands of seeds Sub donated to that community over the years. a large portion of Breedbays traffic was growers interested in mainly TGA gear. I admit, that's what brought me over to the Bay. I hate Breeder Politics. People can say whatever they want about Sub. He may sometimes seem arrogant but the man has given alot back in documented grows, how to thread, photographic art, and great genes that are easily accessible. Hes one of the good guys IMO.
> 
> I still log on at the Bay and buy from SeurBidz aka Bidzbay. But I admit, its not the same.


Yah in some threads they talk about how there best friends.. And sub says how breedbay changed his life..etc etc...

How to believe how it all can just disappear like that and go rotten...
To be honest, the actual one-on-one personal e-mail interactions i've had with sub... were all cool.. he was a really nice guy....
Just in observations in public forums he is a dick to other people...LoL.. When they ask simple/repeated questions....



hellraizer30 said:


> So the mystery package was bodhi dealing with the tude fuck up!
> 
> And the sannies order was all there just the freebies wasnt what i wanted!


That's exactly what i thought it was...LoL
Cant wait to see someone grow em...
Or me grow 'em...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

There the smallest seed i have ever seen lol


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So the mystery package was bodhi dealing with the tude fuck up!
> 
> And the sannies order was all there just the freebies wasnt what i wanted!


What did cha get from sannie & crew?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

Grats to the GGG testers! I look forward to seeing journals. Glad you got your freebies Hellraizer.

KaB - I got DirtyGirl. I will go Shish99 next order. When do you think you will run Dirty Girl?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

I got Dirty Girl too yo...
Think i may run her in 2 months.
Make it 1 month...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 28, 2012)

I honestly have no plans to run them anytime soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> What did cha get from sannie & crew?


Blue choc
Anesthesia
Ko kush f4
Cheeseberry haze
Cheeseberry


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I got Dirty Girl too yo...
> Think i may run her in 2 months.
> Make it 1 month...LoL


Nice! I may germ a few when you do. I have read somewhere that Kos doesn't suggest topping. I do everything organic and plan to veg for 5 weeks like they say. Do you guys know why no topping?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I honestly have no plans to run them anytime soon.


Cool. You seem to have a full plate of fire lined up.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

SkunkMunkIe have you seen this..
Its a show about The Indoor "Skunk" Gardens in Britain...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMNwwSAukc Part 1/6
They flat out say... The "skunk" in britain is 4-5 times stronger than old school weed, and will cause scitzphrenia... I had no idea they lied to you as much as our tv lies to us...LoL



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Nice! I may germ a few when you do. I have read somewhere that Kos doesn't suggest topping. I do everything organic and plan to veg for 5 weeks like they say. Do you guys know why no topping?


No idea, i figured you would top it...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 28, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> SkunkMunkIe have you seen this..
> Its a show about The Indoor "Skunk" Gardens in Britain...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOMNwwSAukc Part 1/6


I wanna know what is going on at 1:23. Does smoking the skunk turn you homo?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmao^^^^^^


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I wanna know what is going on at 1:23. Does smoking the skunk turn you homo?


Hahahaha...
Took me a sec to notice...


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 28, 2012)

caught that. boy will they be redfaced tomorrow.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

damnit jkahn, i just spent an hour watching that entire youtube series. You guys watch American Weed on NatGeo?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have been!


Me too yo...

I cant help myself... As long as its about tha Ganj ill watch that shit..LoL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

Funny how some of those brothers get so excited about strains that are not even on the market lol must be made up names


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

haha, I dvr it. Lotsa tears for fears and drama bros up until this most recent episode, shit finally gets real. I facepalm my way through that show.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

Last one i saw was when prop 300 passed


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> haha, I dvr it. Lotsa tears for fears and drama bros up until this most recent episode, shit finally gets real. I facepalm my way through that show.


LoL...
Yah, i wonder where the cameras will go next... 
Cause they got a few stores, and maybe they'll expand.. I can see this show goin places...

But they really gotta step there Growin game up.... I feel bad for that one brother, look like he's bout to go insane doin all the work while noone else gives a shit...LoL Livin Buffalo Bill style...



hellraizer30 said:


> Last one i saw was when prop 300 passed


I think if they just tried to come to a comprimise before it got to a prop. like less dispensaries... the town might have agreed... reform instead of outright ban...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mountain man and no girl or guns to protect all that green lol would drive me nutes 

Leave one day and shit dies lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

$150,000.00 VS. what was it less than $20,000.00 budget.. and they still couldnt win..
It was crazy close though.. like only a 7% difference...


I was thinkin about that too...LoL

Dude was like.. I dont believe in guns, i carry a stick too shoo away would be thieves..
What???
Yah that's gonna work... 
If anybody knows where the cabin is.. You gettin robbed..... === FACT...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

Shity people cant see the diff between despensery selling meds to peeps in need over black market underground outfits


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Now there just gonna have 10x more grows in an Incredibly small town....

And also the ones who cant grow will have to hit the streets and fuel a black market that will shoot up literally overnight...
It was prob waitin, settin up tents campin out the night before the vote in anticipation...
And whenever you have a rapid increase in "crime" like that... its always more violent than if it were to happen at a more normal pace... Because theres more quick cash...
So yah, they screwed themselves over....

See check it, these are the crime rates for Fort Collins.. They show a Decline in the Overall Numbers while the Dispensaries where in operation...
And in a projection for 2012 that i saw, it shows an increase of 400 from 2011... from ~4500 to ~4900..
(from the city of fort collins...\/) 
 *Offenses* *2003* *2004* *2005* *2006* *2007* *2008* *2009* *2010* *2011* Homicide 2 0 2 0 1 2 2 0 3 Rape 105 129 100 73 70 75 87 70 59 Robbery 30 28 59 37 35 34 68 50 45 Assault-Aggravated 276 201 313 276 232 281 269 241 218 Burglary 850 714 797 694 672 756 746 640 556 Larceny/Theft 4368 3712 3683 3587 3495 3520 3569 3673 3509 Motor Vehicle Theft 302 258 360 274 293 234 230 208 168 Arson 39 18 32 25 23 21 18 36 17 *Totals* 5972 5060 5346 4966 4821 4923 4989 4918 4575


2012 Crime (Projected Data)*IncidentsAggravated Assault432Arson5Burglary775Forcible Rape85Larceny and Theft3,457Motor Vehicle Theft308Murder and Manslaughter2Robbery55Crime Rate (Total Incidents)4,935Property Crime4,546Violent Crime575


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 29, 2012)

Big day for me today. 10:30 EST. send mojo.


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good luck bro!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 29, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Nice! I may germ a few when you do. I have read somewhere that Kos doesn't suggest topping. I do everything organic and plan to veg for 5 weeks like they say. Do you guys know why no topping?



They say 8 weeks (55 days) I have not heard about no topping part


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 29, 2012)

I've never heard that about not topping KOS gear. As a matter of fact greenman420 has advised me to top my shish99 before.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 29, 2012)

american weed is a good show, i enjoy it. a couple of those brothers are funny fuckers.

i would totally become a mountain man and live up there with my plants....although i'd at least have a plethora of knives and booby traps around 

the bad thing about the prop 300 campaign is, say someone knows very little about marijuana....they see a sign that says, "don't let our town go to pot, vote yes on 300"...and naturally, they think, yeah i don't want my town to go to pot, lets ban dispensaries...its much easier to run a campaign against it rather than for it because people who are ignorant on the subject will vote for the ban without lookin at the other side. can't wait to see what Ray Martinez says when Fort Collins is still flooded with bud months and years after the ban...

here, a township voted to let dispensaries operate, about 3 months later, state police comes in and shuts them down because they said they had 100+ customers in a day and that was too many...so they shut em down....makes no sense...

reminds me of an interview i saw with an opponent of MMJ, he was a county sheriff....they asked him if he supported MMJ, very sternly he said, no people use it just to get high and no tests support its medicinal value....THEN right after they ask, if you ever got sick, would you use it?...and the mother fucker said, "yes, if it helps." are you fucking kidding me????!!! so its ok if it helps you, but not the rest of the sick people in the world? it disgusts me.


thanks for the charts there JK, love your google skills


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

SNOWHIGH SEEDS BITCHES!!!!
UOTE=AKgrown;21623]SnowHigh will be releasing 4 great strains for now, and periodically release more amazing genetics here at Cannazon!

The first 4 strains will be-
BlackberrySpacewreck-(ArcataTrainwreckxBlackRussian)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M

PipeDream-BlueDream(HazexBlueberry)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M

PurpleMonkeyBalls-(Sputnik1.0)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M

BlueberryBlast-BlueDream(SSHxBlueberry)F x JohnnyBlaze(Neville'sHazexDJ'sBlueberry)M

Look for these here at Cannazon very shortly, and more SnowHigh gear coming soon!






Thank You from your friends at SnowHigh!




[/QUOTE]

**********THE PURPLE MONKEY BALLS--- AINT THIS BITCH..\/****
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=102851&page=2


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish the Bright Moments would drop, checking my email every minute on the minute is driving me crazzzzyyyyy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I wish the Bright Moments would drop, checking my email every minute on the minute is driving me crazzzzyyyyy


Set ur phone to receive e-mails.. then youll just hear it....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 29, 2012)

......(heads pops like in scanners) blueberry blast is something I would want to try! 



jkahndb0 said:


> SNOWHIGH SEEDS BITCHES!!!!
> UOTE=AKgrown;21623]SnowHigh will be releasing 4 great strains for now, and periodically release more amazing genetics here at Cannazon!
> 
> The first 4 strains will be-
> ...


**********THE PURPLE MONKEY BALLS --- IS NOT THE OG CUT FROM CALI**********
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=102851&page=2[/QUOTE]


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't have a smart phone, still flipping my shit and all I get it text/talk. I'm just not one for anticipation, it kills me.


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2012)

very nice j,i was wondering that,about the PMB.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I don't have a smart phone, still flipping my shit and all I get it text/talk. I'm just not one for anticipation, it kills me.


Gmail can be forwarded to your non-smart phone.. As a txt message..
Or a app can be downloaded to be viewed on your phone... Go check it out...
Google e-mail forwarded at txt... 
This way you wont miss on the drops... Or just convert your phone number into an e-mail..
Like.. for verizon.. [email protected]
and:
[email protected] *
Verizon*[email protected] *
T-Mobile*[email protected] *
AT&T*[email protected]
*AIM*+1phonenumber

You wont get the whole message, but atleast youll know it dropped...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for that , gonna set it up right now so I can stare at my phone all day long lol


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

Thx KaB and Bonehead. i will try and find where i saw that but will disregard.
Totally agree with cmt and jkahn about American Weed.
Snowhigh and a few of those crosses just got added to the wish list. 
Good luck to all on upcoming drops.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn shit doesn't even feel real. Got my freedom back


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn shit doesn't even feel real. Got my freedom back


Congrats mang!

*Heaven Scent Pharms* BINs at seurbidz. No strain descriptions, but they're cheap.


----------



## Airwave (Mar 29, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Congrats mang!
> 
> *Heaven Scent Pharms* BINs at seurbidz. No strain descriptions, but they're cheap.


No description.
Not even any pics. WTF?
Never heard of them.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 29, 2012)

seed collectors thread? 

hi there

these are all F2s that i made from the original breeders F1s. i've got to stop making seeds! lol
View attachment 2096934

i have more but i couldn't get them all into the picture. 
i decided to grow out all my crosses at least once and toss out anything i don't like. 
the problem i'm having with this plan, is that when i find something i really like, i naturally want to grow it out again and so put off growing out another cross. life is hard! 

i just crossed some cinderella 88 with a bunch of other stuff i'm growing. i can't wait to try them.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 29, 2012)

Airwave said:


> No description.
> Not even any pics. WTF?
> Never heard of them.


I think these were probably random packs laying around. The breeder is sick and hasn't been active on breedbay for awhile. You can find a smoke report on the sweet n sour kush.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

There are journal's for alot of the stuff...

Damn, that's alot of F2's...
Wussup Fatboy

And HSP is solid.... But like he said.. i got no idea where these came from.. he hasnt been around in awhile...


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 29, 2012)

i would kind of like to give some of my cindy 88s and apollo 11s to a breeder. i threw out a few hundred of both a couple years ago but still have a few hundred. lol

i've given some out before but the people never end up getting them to harvest for one stupid reason or other. 

i'm getting old and hate the idea of all that going to waste. 

they were the first store bought genetics i bred. talk about making too many seeds. i took 2 males and shook them in the flower room. the cloud of pollen was something to behold.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Calamete jane===


> i was cleaning out the old seedbox a few months back and got to growing out all the packs with less than 10 seeds in them. This gem came out of a pack of peak 19 x sheisel (sagarmatha and bonguru) which i have crossed with my og sl 1.0 (savannah) which is og sl #1 x sk#1 the pure. I'll grow these beans out and work it back into the og mom here to get out my 3rd strain worthy of sharing. This girl smells like tea roses and grape kool-aid mix. High calyx to leaf(very nice there) and a buzz that hits your head right away and then creeps into the rest of you before you quite realize it, good party buzz tho, not a dragger. Finished in 55 days and the savannah backcross/outcross will pump up an already respectable yeild and the overall sweetness. I will keep y'all updated on her progress and hope you like what you see so far....
> 
> Good growing to you !!!
> 
> Gene bean View attachment 2096950


sweet n sour diesel


> ok, hi there true believers and fellow ganjaphiles. I was gifted a cut of sour diesel from a friend in the local community (phishhead) along with a trainwreck cut from arcata that he got during a tradeshow out west doing music business stuff. Its that nashville-la-ny music connection again that has helped keep me in the elite clone game (except for still no chemdawg or purps, or any fucking thing that turns purple when grown in the south for that matter!) country music folk get around but i digress.
> 
> So after growing out the sd cut and determining that, yes indeed, it is very dank and needed to be pregnated. Thankfully i had some just right pollen from a 4th gen cubed/backcrossed southern delight. A strain i thought that may help shorten up the flowering time and some of that crazy internodal stretch in sd and may even add some more complexity to the taste (if possible) and damn sure couldn't hurt the resin production. Here are some pics from the females that came out of the 12 seeds i grew out of that cross (9f:3m) so you can judge for yourself how well it went.View attachment 2096958





fatboyOGOF said:


> i would kind of like to give some of my cindy 88s and apollo 11s to a breeder. i threw out a few hundred of both a couple years ago but still have a few hundred. lol
> 
> i've given some out before but the people never end up getting them to harvest for one stupid reason or other.
> 
> ...


I aint no breeder...
But i do Chuck Pollen....LoL


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 29, 2012)

.........................


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

@*fatboyOGOF* Clear ur inbox.....


New stock comin to The 'Tude.. BODHI...
Purple Chitre Nepal Landrace and other landrace..
and Kali mist x BSHB
nd Dream Lotus


LoL... Just incase life wasn't already hard enuff with the GGG drop...
This funk had to drop also....


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 29, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> @*fatboyOGOF* Clear ur inbox.....
> 
> 
> New stock comin to The 'Tude.. BODHI...
> ...


This is shaping up to be an expensive and fruitful year of collecting. Thx for the heads up on the bodhi. One of those I didn't think would be released and I want it bad.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> This is shaping up to be an expensive and fruitful year of collecting. Thx for the heads up on the bodhi. One of those I didn't think would be released and I want it bad.


which one...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 29, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> SNOWHIGH SEEDS BITCHES!!!!
> UOTE=AKgrown;21623]SnowHigh will be releasing 4 great strains for now, and periodically release more amazing genetics here at Cannazon!
> 
> The first 4 strains will be-
> ...


**********THE PURPLE MONKEY BALLS--- AINT THIS BITCH..\/****
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=102851&page=2[/QUOTE]

Snowhigh stuff is dank!
His sativa pics @ MNS are incredible.
That is good news.
Thanks!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> This is shaping up to be an expensive and fruitful year of collecting. Thx for the heads up on the bodhi. One of those I didn't think would be released and I want it bad.


Ya which one? 

I want the like button back.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

> *Describe each phenotype expression:*_phenotype 1 . sweet haze pineapple skunk , shimla . finished 10 to 11 weeks
> phenotype 2 . lemon , lime ammonia . gooey finished 11 weeks
> phenotype 3 fruity , earthy , incense clove and pine goo finished 10 weeks
> phenotype 4 . lemon lime pineapple skunk cleaner goo finished 12 weeks
> ...


11 week flower and a 4x stretch...
Yah lemme think about it....

Pinequeen haze... _uk pineapple x shimla land race x pursang haze 6_


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Myste ----- Bubba Kush X Deep Chunk
Sangria ------ (Lemon Skunk X Grape Kush)

*Sour Krush* (Sweet-n-Sour Diesel X Grape Krush)


Calamete jane===


> i was cleaning out the old seedbox a few months back and got to growing out all the packs with less than 10 seeds in them. This gem came out of a pack of peak 19 x sheisel (sagarmatha and bonguru) which i have crossed with my og sl 1.0 (savannah) which is og sl #1 x sk#1 the pure. I'll grow these beans out and work it back into the og mom here to get out my 3rd strain worthy of sharing. This girl smells like tea roses and grape kool-aid mix. High calyx to leaf(very nice there) and a buzz that hits your head right away and then creeps into the rest of you before you quite realize it, good party buzz tho, not a dragger. Finished in 55 days and the savannah backcross/outcross will pump up an already respectable yeild and the overall sweetness. I will keep y'all updated on her progress and hope you like what you see so far....
> 
> Good growing to you !!!
> 
> Gene bean View attachment 2096950


sweet n sour diesel


> ok, hi there true believers and fellow ganjaphiles. I was gifted a cut of sour diesel from a friend in the local community (phishhead) along with a trainwreck cut from arcata that he got during a tradeshow out west doing music business stuff. Its that nashville-la-ny music connection again that has helped keep me in the elite clone game (except for still no chemdawg or purps, or any fucking thing that turns purple when grown in the south for that matter!) country music folk get around but i digress.
> 
> So after growing out the sd cut and determining that, yes indeed, it is very dank and needed to be pregnated. Thankfully i had some just right pollen from a 4th gen cubed/backcrossed southern delight. A strain i thought that may help shorten up the flowering time and some of that crazy internodal stretch in sd and may even add some more complexity to the taste (if possible) and damn sure couldn't hurt the resin production. Here are some pics from the females that came out of the 12 seeds i grew out of that cross (9f:3m) so you can judge for yourself how well it went.View attachment 2096958


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

hmmmm...

i need an opinion or two.

*

these savage assholes behind my crib apparantly have no respect for animals.

i hear "animal planet" type, massive, raging fight sounds from my back window. peeping the game i see these fucktard kids fighting dogs. 

on top of that i see these brutal dogs bit the shit outta my favorite stray cat... which i got in my powder room waiting for a $ vet visit.

am i an asshole for calling the animal cops on these fucking scumbags?

what's that called (animal welfare?) ...so i can google it for my city?

*

im not a gnark but this shit aint right ...got me all upset ...and going in my pocket to save a cat life.

i wanna make like oswald in my own book depository. wish i had a rifle. 

even with my hoodie on in solidarity ===> swear i'd do it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol tgem kids fighting dogs I would have called animal care myself.. That's unnecessary attention and wrong. You got a good heart go the cat


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

is that what its called?

im looking now.

NOT nine one one.... i want animal cops?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> i need an opinion or two.
> 
> ...




Call on them fuckers bro!!!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 29, 2012)

You already know the answer to this dilema. Those dogs cannot protect themselves from scumbag, low life, evil parasites who prey on the defensless because their balls are the same size as their pea brains.

Too bad the law did not allow you to pull out a bullwhip and scar those sorry pole smoking, scat eating turds.

Drop the dime and be proud


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with calling the police in mattes like these.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2012)

word. narcing and stoping this shit are not the same thing. these dogs made no choice to be there. dog fighters are scum bags and deserve the same thing child molesters deserve. to be bled out..


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

agreed.

100% fuck them (its not about being "city scared" of them at ALL , i dream about kicking in teeth).

and ...roger, roger ....will do!

but im calling the cops or animal welfare?

obviously i dont want to interact w/ pigs. 

& i 100% wanna get this right first time. 

on the LEO tip and outside of hiring a lawyer , pretty much all i know how to do is get arrested


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

4 new auctions at CannaCollective

Yeti OG: Headband BX (Headband x ? male) x Headband

Moondawg: Chemdawg91 x Old Time Moonshine

OG Squared: (Headband x ?male) x F-cut OG

SourBanana fems: Banana OG Kush x Original Diesel


Me = still waiting for the Alien drop.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

If you call animal welfare, chances are the cops will come anyway. I saw wreck their day, cut out the middleman (animal welfare), and get the police out there. Nobody likes looking out front to a driveway of squad cars especially when you got a backyard of bloody dogs and lord knows what else.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 29, 2012)

hell yeah, call on them fuckers.

glad to see everyone here has the same attitude.

would love to let the dogs attack those kids....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Shit bro u took that better then I would have! I would have called the cops then animal cops.. Dog fighting as far as I know is illegal everywhere in the states. I hate people like that! Fucking low life bottom feeders(boarder line psychopathics) how can people just straight inflict pain on another living thing..(except spiders...fuck you spiders)..hope your vet visit is not to rough on the wallet.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2012)

call your local pd's main number NOT the 911, or better yet got a ASPCA? or local pound? call them.. but where i am, the real deal pd come to these calls.

now i aint a tough guy but i aint a coward either; you do not want to go down to a group of dog fighting assholes to pick a fight. call the pigs.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

perfect.

no no no way ! 

close as it is to my house ...i want action ...not discussion.

streets (imo) always = action over talk.

wasnt sure city cops even did that for animals.

hopefully i will not have to have the pigs over for tea, im holding a wee bit more than a gram 

sorry i dont know pig cop vs animal cop protocol.

thanks dudes. 
feel 10x better about being a gnark but fuck those savages.

call cops. got it !


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2012)

oh yeah dude, tell the vet what happened, you bill wont hurt


----------



## Marley15 (Mar 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> i need an opinion or two.
> 
> ...


Man that's so messed up. Fuck these little punks. I think animal control is what you want?


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

its my bday & im saving a life.

i dumped this cutie pie... but my magnetic effect has her on the way over to blaze trees, take me to dinner, & then give me 3 hole bday input.

nice.

*

cat goes to the vet tomorrow. already called & appointed up.

& i will mention the situation. imma take him to a city sponsered discount vet.

gonna take from my mortgage payment but i dont care.

*

i wish i had a rocket propelled grenade. where the fuck are taliban arms dealers when u need one?

would shoot that shit straight into dog fight house.

*

spliff time !

puff
puff
pass

& gudkarma may be an intenet dick but he's no real life dick.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Being a gnark..? That's hardly what that means in my streets...people try to behind that don't snitch shit...your doing dog fights. Bet your ass I'm "ratting your low life ass out" I'm not covering your a. animal cruelty b. a rapiest c. Child abusors ...probably more but, now I'm getting angry lol time for a joint doctor


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn.. That is straight FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yah believe it or not, The ASPCA ( or American Society for the Protection of Animals)

Can act like cops, they carry guns and everything......
And there everywhere.. There federal.. 

Fuckin kids, who do they think they are... Pussy's...
They can't fight each other?... They gotta fight "defenseless" dogs....


If i was there, i would straight up... Burn that house down..
(not even a joke.. you fightin dogs in a crib.. Ill fuck yo shit up....)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy bday


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

bro my 2 cents is : 

90% of the tough guy peeps in the city are straight cowards!

only only only ever tough ===> in a group ===> or packing a burner.

& that's it.

knockout city & busted fronts is my feeling. 

^^ but dont get caught out there alone & w/o savage thoughts of your own... feel me?

not saying there aint some roughneck totally legit dudes on the grind ...but (imo) all i see by & large are pussies that need to pull dem pants up.


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

blesed ! thanks !!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

I feel bad for all the people on the road tonight...
Im all heated now, and pissed... And now i gotta drive an hour to get home... Not a good combo...

Yah, yo.. Happy Bday....


Hit the Nail on the head wit that one....


LoL...(I be seein some stupid lookin kids/grown ass men nowadays with pants at they knees)


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

trust me... im calling the cops ! they do it often.

& im not a direct neighbor... but i see/hear it all.

i'll look into the ASPCA too !!

fuck them.

obviously im not a gnark... so in win win fashion imma keep my integrity intact too.

glad i asked.


----------



## taaldow (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy B-day


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea.. Happy day of birth GUD!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, take a nap and miss the poo hitting the fan. Happy BDay Gud. I read all of your posts as if I was sitting front row at a Sam Kinison stand-up show. You aren't snitching if that shit has affected you and your animals and not something you asked for. 

Marley was right, Animal Control is what you were originally thinking with animal cops. ASPCA too. "Tha pound". Most shelters work tirelessly to rehab those dogs that POS's abuse. Best of luck man.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> its my bday & im saving a life.
> 
> i dumped this cutie pie... but my magnetic effect has her on the way over to blaze trees, take me to dinner, & then give me 3 hole bday input.
> 
> ...




HAPPY BIRTHDAY my friend.........


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you drop the dime yet?
If not you should take a extra day to think it over. we forget about how things are today. The cops are just as likely to suspect the whistle blower as the criminal.

I lost my head when I first heard the story. You cant drop a dime without them knowing who you are, where you are, what your number is. etc.

Unfortunatly you may have to avert your eyes or find a way of doing it that does not implicate yoiu


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 29, 2012)

no. 
i will though.

that's my issue... my personal hobby is attached to me & any involvement.

still bro im telling u what i heard today was SAVAGE... and i been on lock ...and i might every now & then "fantasize" about pulling a bitch half out the drive through window for "it was just some cold fries".

jkahn gave me the people. 
they have burgundy vechiles. 
they're animal cops w/ authoirty & a direct link to the real pigs.

imma email them tomorrow via changed ip.
then imma call them after i buy a phone card.
and imma keep calling with that 100 minute phone card til they get in trouble.

we savvy like they savage. trust me around here peeps know they can buy the tape from the cops with your call on it.

still these dick smokers never talked to me... and never will.

after a cup of earl grey wtf i speak killer brit speak 

im calling the cops only if i know they can get caught... like one poster dude mentioned. 

while they're in action its easy to see ...cause i got cameras all around my crib. 
i see into other yards by default 

& pigs at the door ...hahahahahha ....worst thing ever ! 
they'll be doing thier dumb shit & knock knock knock from piggy mcpig.
gonna FUBAR someones day. hope they got grinded up BEASTER nugz in those dime bags too!

imma be out back on the b-b-cue oddly watching for sure 

stink eye anyone?


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy Bday GK and happy belated Bday KAB!!! Smoke til your broke!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy bday O wise one 
May fine women throw themselves at you all year long


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Heya all thought i might poke me head in and say g'day from down-under australia fuck you guys are hot on the heels of all the latest dank cheers boys!




Gday Buck and welcome. Really glad to bump into someone from Ausie land. Are you doing the Nimbin marijuana march?


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bro my 2 cents is :
> 
> 90% of the tough guy peeps in the city are straight cowards!
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2012)

@gud sounds like you got it on lock. 

its funny when all i had was my kicks and my crew i'd wild out at the drop you know, but now I gotta be all sly and double back security and shit. like nah nah i aint gonna fuck you up, i got to much at stake.. lol meanwhile the louder voice in my head be like stomp this motherfucker right here!

but when push comes to shove, the power of authority comes from the upper right to lower left..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 29, 2012)

Dankster comet thanks for the bday wishes,but my bday is this coming Monday!

Happy bday Gud.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> 4 new auctions at CannaCollective
> 
> Yeti OG: Headband BX (Headband x ? male) x Headband
> 
> ...


Simular to some of the old school Elite Genes I had.

Ultimate Moondawg
and Double Dipped Sour Banana

I remember when Loompa got pissed at Elite for releasing the Moondawg.... then Elite went to jail. lol.

Ohh yea and happy bday Gud... and don't get arrested. I'm not saying don't cause these people huge property damage.. but just dont get caught.

*Edit*... Quote On the Moondawgs when someone one asked motarebel if the moondawg that loompa bred had any relation to elites "ultimate moondawg"-"That's a bit of a sore spot,he took test beans and made crosses with it before loompa could even release any to the public. Then he had the nerve to charge those outragious prices to top it off."- Motarebel

Quote from Elite..."I didn't know." lol

And now... the Loompa Umpa Lumpa Moondawgs cost more than the Elite "Originals" for the Final Fuck you in the Moondawg chapter.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

KAB: My bad. I thought it was today (of course we are in different time zones) or that I missed it. Ha ha. Too ripped. Happy pre bday!!! Smoke some!

==========================================================================================



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea i saw the thread. its too bad that pistils cant get over it. tga seeds has blown up to be so big and well known. the Tude is Subs biggest distributor because its well marketed, well stocked, and well known. i really don't see how anyone would hold it against Sub for reaching to a larger audience. everyones in this life trying to provide for themselves and his or her family. capitalism isn't some kind of new idea or invention. if pistils was one of Subs best friends like he used to say I would think he'd be grateful for being an exclusive distributor for some long and also grateful for the thousands of seeds Sub donated to that community over the years. a large portion of Breedbays traffic was growers interested in mainly TGA gear. I admit, that's what brought me over to the Bay. I hate Breeder Politics. People can say whatever they want about Sub. He may sometimes seem arrogant but the man has given alot back in documented grows, how to thread, photographic art, and great genes that are easily accessible. Hes one of the good guys IMO.
> 
> I still log on at the Bay and buy from SeurBidz aka Bidzbay. But I admit, its not the same.


Glad you shared that, those are my sentiments on capitalism as well. I wanted to post something about friend vs. legal rights on paper but Pistils would have sent me to the corner, so I just went along with it. Squonk was even about to post a few grows up of his TGA gear just to see what P would do. I had a feeling he would delete the page about why TGA gear is not allowed as well. Sucks. You "could" say that breedbay was subs home in the start of TGA. He grew up and moved out. 

On a side, Jill speaks so much nicer when she told someone off on BBay. Yikes!!! Still only one side of the story though.

I agree it is too bad they can't just move on and go into business together as breeders. It would bring so many good things to both of them in all aspects. Til then... 

*LIKE*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 29, 2012)

Yea Dankstar.. just an example that Canna-sites do not operate like anything like democracy. It's not always about what the people want. Policies and rules get enforced when they fit the admins needs and or point of view. But what are you gonna do? Nothing. 

I still interact with the TGA community on here and in the IRC channel #theweednerd on Undernet.
Green Passion also has some decent test threads and grow info. But the Breedbay TGA archives are still up at least. It's a real treasure trove of good info on the strains of the past and some of the present.


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

BMan:

Well it is his site, I will just play by the rules and go to another site for TGA grows. No sweat. Just sucked to have that post going (only posted because I saw Ocans Ripped bubba which was also a new release) only to have it deleted. Maybe I will post the Timewreck grow here because sub drops in from time to time. Green passion would be better I think, the mods test new releases there. Or, at least that is where I saw multiple Timewreck grows.

TRUE.

Since we are on the subject of TGA. My friend and I are racing each other on strains and he is ahead with Timewreck. He popped 4 seeds, all 4 germed and he got 3 females (1 still not sexed).


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 29, 2012)

Happy Birthday GUD! Have a good one bro! Has anyone ran "Madness" from Hazeman? I can't find any journals but I am impatient as fuck right now because I have so much going on so thought one of you might have info......copies of all Leias going in the cloner.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hate that....
I got a WOS - Madness goin right now.... Damn same-name strains....
WOS - Madness (Brazil x (C-99 x Mantanuska Tundra)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 29, 2012)

Idk why but I've always been tempted to try the WOS stuff. 
I ran Strawberry Blue which was pretty okay.. and the Columbian Gold.. also okay. I wanna do Space and Madness sometime.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 29, 2012)

I know its Bubba X G13 HP but can't find any journals. I have one that looks really nice hopefully Bubba Dom


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yah ive always been curious myself...
And since Gud had success with them..
ANd i liked the makeup of Madness and had it as a freebie.. I figured, lets do tha damn thing...
Ill keep, people informed..


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Jk. I got a madness freebie going as well. That makes two successful pops from those freebies. Yours are about 2 weeks?

Any one else?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

CabinFeverSeeds-- Hazeman - Madness tester thread
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/madness-i-tell-you-pure-madness.40083/

Hazeman THC levels...

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/thc-levels.36706/



dankstar comet said:


> Hey Jk. I got a madness freebie going as well. That makes two successful pops from those freebies. Yours are about 2 weeks?
> 
> Any one else?


LoL.. yah prob almost exactly 2 weeks.. (from 1st day of germ)....


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

^ *LIKE*

He he. Yeah I was going to link those but they did not complete the grows. The second one has a bud pic at least. There was one more on the farm but it stops at veg/flower.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Holy Smokes Malawi (Landrace Sativa) from Attitude:







Does this look wrong to any of you genetics wizards?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

dankstar comet said:


> ^ *LIKE*
> 
> He he. Yeah I was going to link those but they did not complete the grows. The second one has a bud pic at least. There was one more on the farm but it stops at veg/flower.


Ur right..LoL

TBH, i didnt even read them cause it was breeders doin the testin/journalin so i thought theyd be responsible... Guess not....



Mohican said:


> Holy Smokes Malawi (Landrace Sativa) from Attitude:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look wrong to any of you genetics wizards?



Looks fine, why do you think there's something wrong..
You dont think its "sativa" enuff or something.....


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

Jk: He he. At least you helped. Good on ya.

Mohican:

Do you mean, judging by its leaf structure, is it a land race sativa?

If you look at the pic on the tude for the Malawi gold. The leaves you have look similar. They do look a little wide in the pic as well. I have not personally seen a landrace Malawi. Sorry. Only watched a boring video of Green house guys looking for Malawi gold and can't say they look different.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes JK, you are correct. My only previous experience with Sativas was with ones that came out with very narrow leaves. 

DC - I have seen those pictures and it did make me feel better about my results and I also do not know what a landrace Malawi looks like (I am still looking)

Does anybody here have experience with Holy Smokes grows?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 29, 2012)

Just got package 1 of 2 from the attitude for the beats i sent Adam. I got DNA Chocolope Kush fem 6 pack, Ultra genetics Sour Grape Kush 10 pack reg, TGA Chernobyl 5 pack reg and TGA The Void 5 pack reg with 2 tshirts. Pretty COOL! Shout out to Adam @attitude.


----------



## Intellect (Mar 29, 2012)

i have like.....up to 20 strains in my collection right now lol. about 8 are single fem's. the rest regs.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd say you're looking good Mohican. Those leaves are fairly thin already. Check this photo of one late in flower: https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/attachments/dsc04890-jpg.186019/


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 29, 2012)

Score!!! Congrats JB. Let us see the shirt. Amazing that he was able to give you TGA freebies. I wonder...
And still have no idea who Ultra genetics is. Do you think you could ask him about them?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 29, 2012)

It is quite common for sativas to have broader leaves in veg and then thin out in flower.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

I expected it to look like this:







That picture looks like OG. I guess I was expecting something more like the Haze. Mr. Nice time.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I expected it to look like this:
> 
> That picture looks like OG. I guess I was expecting something more like the Haze. Mr. Nice time.


Bro, I flowered a 20 week plant not to long ago.. And the leaves in veg weren't too much thinner than that(that being ur actual plant).. And that "version" of Malawi Gold is listed at 10-12.. So id say ur good to go.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 29, 2012)

This FireOG smells like burnt rubber and pinesol. I wonder how it smokes. 
I can't say I'm gonna keep it. Don't care for the smell. I like the way it foxtailed with whispy hairs. 

But bah.... making more room for much larger SpaceDawg plants.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> This FireOG smells like burnt rubber and pinesol. I wonder how it smokes.
> I can't say I'm gonna keep it. Don't care for the smell. I like the way it foxtailed with whispy hairs.
> 
> But bah.... making more room for much larger SpaceDawg plants.


Just for clarification sake....
You're Talkin bout the Fire OG cut, not the Fire OG beans.. right....

I like that part about the SD's being so Large.... Cant wait to try those...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks JK - I will grow it out and smoke it! I just wanted a good landrace Sativa to grow for breeding and I was worried that this was just another FrankenJane cross. I will keep researching and asking you wizards.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> This FireOG smells like burnt rubber and pinesol. I wonder how it smokes.
> I can't say I'm gonna keep it. Don't care for the smell. I like the way it foxtailed with whispy hairs.
> 
> But bah.... making more room for much larger SpaceDawg plants.


Yeah thats how my fire og from seed smelled and my gsog x og has the burnt rubber smell no pinesol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 29, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Just for clarification sake....
> You're Talkin bout the Fire OG cut, not the Fire OG beans.. right....
> 
> I like that part about the SD's being so Large.... Cant wait to try those...


Yessir the cut. Postal delivery from one of the folks at nettics. I wanted to try it since everyone else was growing the OGs and its not for me I can say that. The hype surrounding it had me curious tho.It may be great smoke for all I know, still hang drying.. but I appreciate huge stacks of cash more than I appreciate the hype associated with having it. & she was a medium/low yielding gal. I hope I find a beast of a plant in these Cali-Yos or A13xA11 I'm bout to pop. 

Anyone know how the plushberry yields?


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Anyone know how the plushberry yields?


medium yielder on 4 females. but really nice solid nugs. I see why sub calls it his first 'Kush' cause of the nug style. 
I pull average 3.5z on about 60-80day veg plant, in 7gal pot, with supersoil + some amendments. and i turn the bottom half of nugs int hash and budder. I fucking hate trimming... so probably like 5zips give or take.


Flowered clones (small clones) I get about 10-14grams. I had a ton of cuts, and just threw some in SOG style to see what happened. these were in DWC hydro fed with basically a full lineup of advanced nutrients. nugs are too small w/o proper veg time.

Got this today from a friend who blows glass.
Mushroom Sherlock Water Pipe


bad news:my shit cat got in my veg room and pulled out 5 clusterfunk, and 6 the white x nepal indica.

good news: germing 11 of my own cross. Plushberry x Leia OG.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 29, 2012)

I know there was someone who was tryin to grab Sonic's gear on CZ right???
After that UK Pineapple??

Well his X's have been on Seur for awhile.. A few hours now...
I woulda copped some.. But there all 10wks+++

Oh and all the new Bodhi on the 'Tude will be stocked up in a week... With more stuff too geared for the Outdoors!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

More bodhi gear  nice


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> More bodhi gear  nice


Finally I'll grab some.. I already put money to the side for the ggg bright moments and bastards so now I can sPend on some bodhi nice... So evertything will be bac up?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

Where are the bodhis listed? can't find them


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Finally I'll grab some.. I already put money to the side for the ggg bright moments and bastards so now I can sPend on some bodhi nice... So evertything will be bac up?


This isn't the big restock happening in may at attitude. For now, we only know that these 4 strains are new releases and there are possibly a few others to be added.

================================================== ======= 

Bodhi Seeds Dream Lotus

Type: dream lotus
Sex: Regular
Genetics: santa cruz blue dream sativa cut x snow lotus
Flowering Time: 8-10 weeks
Outdoor Harvest:
Height: Medium
Characteristics: shimmering big berry brain melter

dream lotus was a project from awhile back to create a blue dream hybrid that keeps all the magic and beauty of the original cut but adds better structure, and a quicker finish while maintaining the
incredible fragrance and potency. dream lotus is super chunky extremely frosty mind liberating bud
maker with aromas and flavors of hashy blueberry cake frosting with hints of haze, spice, and garden herbs. heavy duty mind melting potency.......
========================================

Bodhi Seeds Highland Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace



Type: highland purple chitre nepali landrace
Sex: Regular
Genetics: first incross of wild collected seeds
Flowering Time:
Outdoor Harvest: oct/nov
Height: tall
Characteristics: collection location: annapurna national forest, Nepal village: chitre elevation: 2200m classification: tall purple christmass tree mountain sativa
aroma: purple, grape kool aide, nag champa, merlot , rich urkle like aroma. notes: turns black in cold temps, theres also a green pheno in the line.


========================================
Bodhi Seeds Ghandruk giant hashplant highland nepali landrace

Bodhi Seeds Ghandruk giant hashplant highland nepali landrace

Type: ghandruk giant hashplant highland nepali landrace
Sex: Regular
Genetics: first incross of wild collected seeds
Flowering Time:
Outdoor Harvest: oct/nov
Height: tall
Characteristics: giant himalayan sativa hashplant

collection location: annapurna national forest, Nepal village: ghandruk elevation: 1940m classification: giant bushy foxtail hashplant aroma: sweet lavender, geranium, aftershave. notes: biggest sativa hasplant ive ever seen.

================================================

Bodhi Seeds Kali Mist x Big Sur Holy Bud Indica

Type: kali mist x big sur holy bud indica
Sex: Regular
Genetics:
Flowering Time: 9-11 weeks
Outdoor Harvest: oct/nov
Height: Medium
Characteristics:
this was a project to bring down the flowering time on the kali mist, while keeping the soaring high and bringing some asian spice to the muted blue flavor of the big sur holy bud. the mother of the cross was lost, and the project was scrapped, but i thought it would be nice to let out the limited edition test packs for this years outdoor season for lovers of mist and holy bud in sacred union...


================================================== ====




bodhiseeds said:


> those things will not be stocked for about a week... and there are more that are not listed yet.
> its a little outdoor and limited stuff before the big drop there and here at breedbay (maybe cannasuer, gotta check) in early may...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh thanks for that, I see that they're on the tude.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Availible now?
dream lotus sounds good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

No there still out of stock


----------



## at0ms0ft (Mar 30, 2012)

Still gotta say GGG naming the Bastard line Bastard is bugging me. My buddy Aev on here has been using that tag for some time now and various growers on here have spoken highly of it. I have grown a few myself and they are fantastic!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

I hear ya but many people use same name and it's not like aev was a official breeder to sell it just saying


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 30, 2012)

CannaVenture: (1-2weeks)
Blue Magoo clone x Jazz Berry Jam (Grape Kool-aid pheno)
Jazz Berry Jam x Stardawg 
Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush
Purple Berry x Strawberry Diesel
"Chameleon Kush"...(Chem-D clone x Alien Kush)
98 Bubba clone x Fire OG
Lemon Skunk clone x KKSC bx 
"Purkle Berry" ...(Purple Urkle clone x Purple Berry bx)
Purple Berry x Alien Kush
Purple Berry x Fire OG bx
Pakistani Chitral Kush x ChemD bx2 (Garlic pheno)
Mass Super Skunk x Hindu Kush
East Coast Royal Diesel
Sin Diesel

Gage Green Genetics: (soon - 1week)
"Bright Moments"...Grape Stomper x GSOG
Columbia Black Bastards series
NY-HP13 Bastards series
Bastards to replace Good ideas mix

Bodhi: (1 week)
Dream Lotus
Highland Purple Nepali Chitral landrace
Ghandruk Giant Hashplant highland nepali landrace
Kali Mist x Big Sur Holy Bud Indica

If anything wrong/inaccurate, I apologize. I am OCD about writing stuff down from this thread. Credit to Jkahn


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gunna be a good couple of weeks


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess I just have to stop slacking and boost up my work hours so I can afford all this gear. Either I get paid enough and/or develop a massive back pain so I can go medical so it's all gonna be good in the end, right. I wonder if there's Seed buyer's Anonymous... send help.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

This is what the Holy Smokes Malawi Gold should look like:







Here is what mine looks like:







I think somebody at the tude made a mistake!

Mo


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Gunna be a good couple of weeks


Hell yeah. This thread is full of free promotion. Breeders must love that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Lmao^^^^
I'm sure if any breeder read this he would want to be active here


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I think somebody at the tude made a mistake!
> 
> Mo


No reason to get excited. Your plant is still too small to tell. The leaves will get thinner. You're comparing leaves from different parts of the plant.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks BBB,
I grew some sativa back in the late 70s and it had some thin leaves. However, as I said before, I am not going to throw this out, and I have a note off to Nick at Holy Smokes to see what he thinks. Maybe it is the Mozambique Poison!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh look - I graduated to Pot Head! Free drinks for everybody!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 30, 2012)

I dunno Mo. I am not an expert by any means but my .02c is that regardless of how much you think it looks "hybrid", your plant is sending out enough early fan leaf to collect the light (look how it covers the medium). It still may look like it has indica in it when you flip, but by week 2-6 of flower, it will only shoot out thin/skinny (sativa-like), trich-covered leaves. The comparison pic you posted was probably week 7-9 of a 11+ week plant . Never can tell until you have to take it 14+ weeks or smoke it.... keep us updated.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 30, 2012)

Dude that plant is a baby there's no way to tell what it will look like later


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2012)

at0ms0ft said:


> Still gotta say GGG naming the Bastard line Bastard is bugging me. My buddy Aev on here has been using that tag for some time now and various growers on here have spoken highly of it. I have grown a few myself and they are fantastic!!


Why does this bug you, the "Bastards" were named as they're produced via open pollenation. The seeds made have no idea whos the daddy, hence the Bastard tag. 

No rip off of anyones work just one of those things fella. I doubt he's using the same females either, Gage used Colombian Black, OS Afghan Haze and NYC-HP13 and hit those with the top studs they have inc' Jo' OG, Chemdawg OG and a Sour Diesel to name just a few


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> CannaVenture: (1-2weeks)
> Blue Magoo clone x Jazz Berry Jam (Grape Kool-aid pheno)
> Jazz Berry Jam x Stardawg
> Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush
> ...


Im going to need a bigger boat


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> This is what the Holy Smokes Malawi Gold should look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a fine satty to me, just looking a lil' overwatered there. But I would wait till you get it into flower before you write it off at this stage mate. As someone already stated sat's do thin out more in bloom


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 30, 2012)

new DNA promo at the tude!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh yeah what is it?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2012)

New exclusives are gonna be listed at the Bank of Gage soon too, Breeders Stash. New untested creations and very limited. A few are listed already too 

The Lake Show (for the LA Lakers)
LA Haze x Joseph OG

Monarch OG
Monarch (Underdog Chem Sour D) x Joseph OG

Crystal Elegance
Crystal Grape x Purple Elegance

Purple Choo Choo
Trainwreck x Purple Snowman

Sour Chem
Chemdawg OG x Sour Diesel X


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 30, 2012)

My sannies order arrived in the states again for the third time after 39 days.lol

Come on motherfuckers make it this time!! I really want these things got 3 10 packs of femmed strains plus freebies. Come on USPS please do me right I cant be out this 150 bucks I dont grow no more so this is my paycheck money!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

at0ms0ft said:


> Still gotta say GGG naming the Bastard line Bastard is bugging me. My buddy Aev on here has been using that tag for some time now and various growers on here have spoken highly of it. I have grown a few myself and they are fantastic!!


They Named the Line Bastard for one simple reason....



> *Bastard* may refer to:
> 
> 
> 
> A child whose birth lacks legal legitimacy&#8212;that is, one born to a woman and a man who are not legally married


In All the Bastard series, There is a Mother selected and then An open Pollination with a Whole Host of Various Males.....
Leading to the Outcome of a Known Mother and several "Unknown" Fathers...
Which would lead one to immediately think of the name "Bastard", for this series of releases.<-- It is only Logical

If the name was stolen, then they would have been working backwards form the Name First, and then onto the creation second, which is not very feasible....

I can understand his/your frustration/anger... But im sure they didnt take the name directly from your boy's strains.


**Just noticed ur response Skunk...LoL (like a day later)


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 30, 2012)

And it looks llike ur overwatering too, see how the leaf edges are soggy looking and curling up? Not curling like a N tox, but if u water a bit less she will perk rite up in no time


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

purple co co sounds yummy!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> purple co co sounds yummy!!!


All these bithces look yummy..LoL


*The Lake Show (for the LA Lakers)
LA Haze x Joseph OG

Monarch OG
Monarch (Underdog Chem Sour D) x Joseph OG

Crystal Elegance
Crystal Grape x Purple Elegance

Purple Choo Choo
Trainwreck x Purple Snowman

*
But there gonna go up too 200$$ ++ prob..

So i doubt ill be hoppin up on those bitches....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 30, 2012)

GGG forum members after Bright Moments hit me up in PM, BoG have stock available now $100 for the 10 seed packs!! Priority for GGG forum family members.

I got you covered with my boy Sy at bank of gage


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

That monarch og is where its at!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> All these bithces look yummy..LoL
> 
> 
> *The Lake Show (for the LA Lakers)
> ...


200+ yea the tent I was pitching lost all steam on that note :-/


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 30, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> new DNA promo at the tude!





wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh yeah what is it?


Buy a pack of Silver Kush, Stacked Kush, or Martian Kush, and get a 6 pack of Kosher Kush free.
That's actually a pretty good deal if you don't mind fem'd seeds.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> CabinFeverSeeds-- Hazeman - Madness tester thread
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/madness-i-tell-you-pure-madness.40083/
> 
> Hazeman THC levels...
> ...



Ibezphil a friend an tester for CF seeds told me they do stress test grows on all their strains.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Buy a pack of Silver Kush, Stacked Kush, or Martian Kush, and get a 6 pack of Kosher Kush free.
> That's actually a pretty good deal if you don't mind fem'd seeds.


Yeah is a pretty good 1 but I'd rather the holy grail,chocolope kush,skywalker or lemon ov


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

DNA and RP... I remember them talking about wanting to keep the "reg" seed market (in a old attitude video) Don was spitting shit about fem seeds and how the regular seeds are going to be prized over the fems soon. when was the last time DNA or RP re-stock anything in the Regular bean section? add this recent skywalker OG (skywalker KUSH) debacle.... don't even want my remaining beans I have from them...(lie) 

in other news the promo is a deal so, win win for anyone looking


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn, I'm a GGG forum member but it wouldn't let me register at bank of gage for some reason. Ill have to try again


THESkunkMunkie said:


> GGG forum members after Bright Moments hit me up in PM, BoG have stock available now $100 for the 10 seed packs!! Priority for GGG forum family members.I got you covered with my boy Sy at bank of gage


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yessir the cut. Postal delivery from one of the folks at nettics. I wanted to try it since everyone else was growing the OGs and its not for me I can say that. The hype surrounding it had me curious tho.It may be great smoke for all I know, still hang drying.. but I appreciate huge stacks of cash more than I appreciate the hype associated with having it. & she was a medium/low yielding gal. I hope I find a beast of a plant in these Cali-Yos or A13xA11 I'm bout to pop.
> 
> Anyone know how the plushberry yields?


Those A13xA11 got me jealous.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Man I'm really love this a11g. Makes me anxious to get to those a13Xa11g.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Man I'm really love this a11g. Makes me anxious to get to those a13Xa11g.


Did you flower it yet, the A11g that is?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep. It's fire! Straight rocket fuel. Great wake and bake herb


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

RP and DNA will never get another dime from me after the bait and switch they pulled with "Skywalker OG, we mean Skywalker Kush though". Spring break is here biatches, show me some boobies! My wife is going to D.C. for four days and I have to trim when I should be in Vegas............When I hit that Mega Millions tonight I will hand out all my untrimmed weed to homeless people with "will work for food" signs and buy them a couple burgers from MickeyD's and put them to work! AHAHAHAHAHA. Then I will buy every seedbank in the world and only give beans to my friends and fellow seed collectors and flush all of the garbage down the toilet which will make the world a better place. My wife would also have to agree to a permanant tricycle at the house, or she could have half the $540 million and beat it in which case I would be riding a different tricycle every week....maybe even a quad..... Putting the homeless to work and changing the world for the better, that's what I'm all about


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Everyone should be allowed to ride tricycles.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 30, 2012)

Reminds me i need to get a mega millions... If nobody hits that it's gonna be massive since so many people are buying.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yep. It's fire! Straight rocket fuel. Great wake and bake herb


I wanted it last time it was in stock a couple of weeks ago and didnt pull the trigger. My dumb ass...........I slept on the A13xA11 and the A11g. How does your pheno taste? The only thing i have smoked close to those is C99.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 30, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> RP and DNA will never get another dime from me after the bait and switch they pulled with "Skywalker OG, we mean Skywalker Kush though". Spring break is here biatches, show me some boobies! My wife is going to D.C. for four days and I have to trim when I should be in Vegas............When I hit that Mega Millions tonight I will hand out all my untrimmed weed to homeless people with "will work for food" signs and buy them a couple burgers from MickeyD's and put them to work! AHAHAHAHAHA. Then I will buy every seedbank in the world and only give beans to my friends and fellow seed collectors and flush all of the garbage down the toilet which will make the world a better place. My wife would also have to agree to a permanant tricycle at the house, or she could have half the $540 million and beat it in which case I would be riding a different tricycle every week....maybe even a quad..... Putting the homeless to work and changing the world for the better, that's what I'm all about


What happened with the Skywalker og?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> What happened with the Skywalker og?


It's not really Skywalker OG as they make it seem to be and advertise it as. It is actually their OG #18 X Skywalker, then when they send it to you it is labeled "Skywalker Kush". Bullshiz...........I notice they raised the price on those Bright Moments at the Tude to euro 40.99 (which I guess is what they were supposed to be)


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 30, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> It's not really Skywalker OG as they make it seem to be and advertise it as. It is actually an OG #18 X Skywalker, then when they send it to you it is labeled "Skywalker Kush". Bullshiz...........I notice they raised the price on those Bright Moments at the Tude to euro 40.99 (which I guess is what they were supposed to be)


Wait! So that shit Is dutch passion skywalker x og18? what the fuck? And yeah why GGG keep raising their prices? Bright moments over $100 on 'tude?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 30, 2012)

KAB, got a smell / taste profile on them?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dam bright moment are a 100$ a pack


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn, I'm a GGG forum member but it wouldn't let me register at bank of gage for some reason. Ill have to try again


I was like the 3rd perosn to register on the bank of gage...LoL
But i didnt bother regular registration process, the site still had bugs... 
I just e-mailed the admin with my Registration info.. And got an e-mail shortly after with the conformation...
Workin The system Son!



hellraizer30 said:


> Dam bright moment are a 100$ a pack


All GGG 10 packs are usually $95- at CZ....
Im assuming they still will be....


Awesome offer Skunk!!!
Stanp up people, lemme tell u....


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Mar 30, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> RP and DNA will never get another dime from me after the bait and switch they pulled with "Skywalker OG, we mean Skywalker Kush though". Spring break is here biatches, show me some boobies! My wife is going to D.C. for four days and I have to trim when I should be in Vegas............When I hit that Mega Millions tonight I will hand out all my untrimmed weed to homeless people with "will work for food" signs and buy them a couple burgers from MickeyD's and put them to work! AHAHAHAHAHA. Then I will buy every seedbank in the world and only give beans to my friends and fellow seed collectors and flush all of the garbage down the toilet which will make the world a better place. My wife would also have to agree to a permanant tricycle at the house, or she could have half the $540 million and beat it in which case I would be riding a different tricycle every week....maybe even a quad..... Putting the homeless to work and changing the world for the better, that's what I'm all about


I am picturing all the bums in OB eating burgers, riding tricycles. lol

Did you ever find that escaped 5th bean? Bait n switch and a broken vial ><


----------



## cerberus (Mar 30, 2012)

right now, today; for a burger and tryc rides, i'd be homeless


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

My girl just bought us plane tickets,hotel,and a rental car for Colorado! Cannabis cup here we come!

Oh and she brought me Doritos Tacos!

Keeper pheno


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 30, 2012)

lmao at keeper pheno, that's a good one. 

Enjoy the cup, Colorado is a beautiful place can't wait to go back.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 30, 2012)

My bro lives there and just lost his house to the fire.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn mindmelted that's terrible.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My girl just bought us plane tickets,hotel,and a rental car for Colorado! Cannabis cup here we come!
> 
> Oh and she brought me Doritos Tacos!
> 
> Keeper pheno


You got that right. Total keeper.

Just added to upcoming bodhi drop: afkanistan x X18, chem 91 x bangi haze, and love triangle (triangle kush[old fla og] x snow lotus).

Lilb- good luck winning your millions. I'm rooting for your tri/quadcycle and supporting the homeless lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

That chem91Xbangai haze is gonna be great


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn mindmelted that's terrible.


Yeah! But at least they got out....


----------



## jbthesampleking (Mar 30, 2012)

Im getting the love triangle foso....


----------



## dankstar comet (Mar 30, 2012)

Bodhi Seeds Love Triangle

Type: love triangle
Sex: Regular
Genetics: tk triangle kush x snow lotus
Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Outdoor Harvest:
Height: Medium
Characteristics: ring the alarm!
=============================
Type: afkansastan x X18 pakistani
Sex: Regular
Genetics:
Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks
Outdoor Harvest:
Height: Medium
Characteristics: pure f1 landrace afghani/pakistani hybrid

originally this project was to try and lock down mr danks superb 80's afghani in seed form, by creating some f2 kids to breed back into the mom, but the pure f1 hybrid had such amazing traits in structure, vigor, yeild, and overall beauty that the path turned into the goal and i dont think we need to go any farther. on the parents: tom hills x18 pakistani was very similar in kush like structure, tree fruit and musk aroma, and unique awake indica
high and seemed like a perfect match to the 80's era clone only from kansas via afghanistan. this hybrid has a fantastic open structure with big sticky indica buds that smell and taste of pear, persimmon, yudzu, and musky wildflowers, and a dreaming awake high that soothes the weary body and mind. a cautionary notes: this hybrid has only been tested outside, and areas with high mold pressure may not be favorable for this line....
=============================================
*Bodhi Seeds Chem 91 x Bangi Haze*


Type: chem 91 x bangi haze
Sex: Regular
Genetics: chem 91 skunk va x ace bangi haze
Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Outdoor Harvest:
Height: Medium
Characteristics: greasy funky chem haze

this is a limited edition remix of isaac haze using the chem 91 skunk va cut instead of giesel with ace's amazing bangi haze as the dad. soul food for the mind, body, and soul... unearthed from the vault... untested...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

KOS cbr1947 is available from hemp depot.


----------



## Jordainian (Mar 30, 2012)

How does everyone feel about ordering from Dutch passion?? Thinking about the white widow fem.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure everyone here will tell u to go with mr.nice black widow


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone here will tell u to go with mr.nice black widow



Right on the money.......


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone here will tell u to go with mr.nice black widow







Congrats On Your Won-Free-Dumb-Son !!!

Officially Jelly, am I... Collar-Otto is gonna be fun as hell man...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone know the promo code for tickets to the denver cup?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn, I'm a GGG forum member but it wouldn't let me register at bank of gage for some reason. Ill have to try again


gotta fill in all the registration info...i tried to leave some out for obvious reasons and it wouldnt let me register either....waiting on a confirmation email now...i may be bidding on some of their breeders stash


----------



## JCashman (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My girl just bought us plane tickets,hotel,and a rental car for Colorado! Cannabis cup here we come!
> Oh and she brought me Doritos Tacos!
> Keeper pheno


 thats awesome KAB, congrats and have fun out there! i always thought you had to be a CO med patient to enjoy the CO CC.
and um, have you tried cloning your girl yet? lol
expect a PM when these get a bit further along, 3/3 on the A11, and planning to pick your brain about pheno info 




THESkunkMunkie said:


> Why does this bug you, the "Bastards" were named as they're produced via open pollenation. The seeds made have no idea whos the daddy, hence the Bastard tag.
> No rip off of anyones work just one of those things fella. I doubt he's using the same females either, Gage used Colombian Black, OS Afghan Haze and NYC-HP13 and hit those with the top studs they have inc' Jo' OG, Chemdawg OG and a Sour Diesel to name just a few


makes perfect sense to me. and no offense to At0m's boy, but if you do create something, you need to get it out there, or you can't realistically expect people to be aware of it anyways. just as long as the lineage is made available, mistakes wont be made. if anything this move by GGG could help at0m's buddy imo.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 30, 2012)

My assumption/understanding is that it's an event ran by stoners! So I'm asuming I'll be able to puff. Plus I have friends out there anyways. So I'll be straight for a few days either way!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My assumption/understanding is that it's an event ran by stoners! So I'm asuming I'll be able to puff. Plus I have friends out there anyways. So I'll be straight for a few days either way!



Seems like there is an Outdoor area for people to smoke....
Like there would be for cigarettes....
(but who's to say after 5 min. everyone won't just say fukit and start smokin inside anyway...LoL)



> *Do I need to be a medical marijuana patient to attend?*
> The expo and party will be open to all adults. An outdoor Amendment 20 section of the expo facility will be available and will accommodate the needs of Colorado medical marijuana patients. Medical professionals will be available on site.
> 
> *Do I get any cannabis as part of my ticket price?*
> ...


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 30, 2012)

Read about a strain called Placebo Bud.Can anyone tell me about it? Indica or Sativa dom.? Phenos.? Breeder? Who has the seeds? Potent or so-so? I read it is oderless.I hope it is a good strain with a bad name.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Mar 30, 2012)

overgrowem said:


> Read about a strain called Placebo Bud.Can anyone tell me about it? Indica or Sativa dom.? Phenos.? Breeder? Who has the seeds? Potent or so-so? I read it is oderless.I hope it is a good strain with a bad name.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/

See you at the cup!!! It's gonna be a party over by us...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah is a pretty good 1 but I'd rather the holy grail,chocolope kush,skywalker or lemon ov


Ditto that.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 30, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Sour Chem
> Chemdawg OG x Sour Diesel *X*


What does the X stand for?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 30, 2012)

overgrowem said:


> Read about a strain called Placebo Bud.Can anyone tell me about it? Indica or Sativa dom.? Phenos.? Breeder? Who has the seeds? Potent or so-so? I read it is oderless.I hope it is a good strain with a bad name.


Greenhouse's White Widow has a placebo effect. You'd get higher from snorting sugar pills.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What does the X stand for?


Its just a marker... Like Sour Diesel FlippityFloppityFloo...



> The Sour D X was a bagseed that looked especially nice out of 300 or so. Dark bluish umber with purple markings. The male shows excellent structure, resilliance to stress, some smell, and frost. Lets hope my call is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LoL...
Sour Chem - Chemdawg OG x Sour Diesel X
They should have named that strain the Bagseed Special....


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 30, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/
> 
> See you at the cup!!! It's gonna be a party over by us...


Thanks Tons.I had this site on favs.about 5 yrs. ago,computer blew and I lost it.Have posted lately looking for it without luck.Seedfinder didnt list Placebo Bud but gave me a few others,Bogglegum,Mighty Haze Candy,Green Napalm.Any one work with these? Available in auto.?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

overgrowem said:


> Thanks Tons.I had this site on favs.about 5 yrs. ago,computer blew and I lost it.Have posted lately looking for it without luck.Seedfinder didnt list Placebo Bud but gave me a few others,Bogglegum,Mighty Haze Candy,Green Napalm.Any one work with these? Available in auto.?


I did 30 sec. of searching and all i can find is this one quote...



Joe Camel said:


> *It this crazy strain called Placebo Bud.
> You cant smell them at all.*


sorry bro, if that's all i could find.. Then it doesn't exist on the internet...LoL

Any more info?
If i had more than juz "placebo bud" i might could find sumin...


----------



## dankerous (Mar 30, 2012)

the seeds I am most looking forward to getting are my f1's from a breeding project I have done,only 3 weeks left till harvest, 2 weeks to dry them and 2-4 weeks in the fridge, and they should be viable, got a female tga subcool 3rd dimension(jacks cleaner lemon sativa pheno) and crossed that with a stinky as hell male chemmy jones,who was actually tighter/more compact than all the females,and other males,hence my choosing him,think I will call it 3D-Jones or 3DJ#1
I intend on using the same males pollen on some cheesewreck too ,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

I got some new additions 

Purple nAm
blueberry og x tres stardawg
william wonder x herijuana 
Mikado hybrid x (William wonder x herijuana)..

Also on the way more goodies!


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

who's the breeder wbw?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

It's a private breeder. But the seeds were

Topdawg 
illumanati
billy goat seed and sannie for the heri


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

private as in CZ?


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

disregard my sig.. a pest we shut down here on riu in the aussie thread lol bong on live long!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah as in a grower who makes his own crosses but not like the cz breeders.. But shit he should be.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2012)

looking fire wbw


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

sounds fucking dank bro.. really enjoying the cz community!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nah as in a grower who makes his own crosses but not like the cz breeders.. But shit he should be.


I dont think he would mind... But w/e.. I wont put him on blast...

AlienDawg BX1, 
And Illegal Aliens back in stock at CC.. Only 2, and 3 packs of each.. $100-



> Illegal Aliens = Mexican Hybrid from Baja Soud X Alien, This Mexican Hybrid is straight Tropical Fruit, Sticky Icky and finished fast at 56-60 days, ALthough she didnt yield alot The Alien once again will take care of that, and add that Funky Frost, Tropical Flavors and Mad Funk are what you can expect.


AlienDawg BX...\/


----------



## gudkarma (Mar 30, 2012)

what the what?

*

13 hours in the hole for a 2 minute utility company upgrade.

*

lab , version 2.0 ====> is waaaaaaaaaaay sick

all kinds of new mods ...& gonna add another 3x2 table for weeks 1-2 ...& a perpetual 2 week (rather than 3) harvest.

we'll get some pics up in a day or two.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is kinda sketch... Did they replace the entire thing, or just add a new part?
/\...Doesnt matter what he did... 13hours is way too long for anything.. period..






> Hippie Gremlin
> Querkle X Rainbow Indica (F1) (Indica Dominant) (Indoor) (not tested outdoor) (70 days)
> A very potent, huge yielding strain that will shows a bit of color even in warmer temperatures. Clones will produce much larger yields than the seed plants. These seeds were Organically Grown


This one looks enticing as well...


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

can i ask where cc is?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> can i ask where cc is?


UK.......................


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

good i was hope you weren't gonna spit out cali-con haha!! fuck swerve!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Its a seedbank...(cannaCollective)
AlienDawg BX is the actual AlienDawg from Garden Of Dream seeds..
Not the Alien Dog version from CaliConMan seeds.....


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its a seedbank...(cannaCollective)
> AlienDawg BX is the actual AlienDawg from Garden Of Dream seeds..
> Not the Alien Dog version from CaliConMan seeds.....


Your a beast bro! thanks a heap!


----------



## cerberus (Mar 30, 2012)

GoD does good shit


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah that purple nam is badass............mushroom victory!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah that purple nam is badass............mushroom victory!


Already???
That was quick...

~~~Trip reporT~~~


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah that purple nam is badass............mushroom victory!


Sounds like a winner for sure.. Happy about the bbog x tres stardawg.. As these are 2 supposedly powerhouse strains!


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> This is what the Holy Smokes Malawi Gold should look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bought malawi gold back in the 90s from whoever the original breeder was. i grew it once and i had so many other genetics to try i put the F2s i made away and didn't grow it again until my last grow. i'm in love with the high and have 9 seedlings going. i'm annoyed that i haven't grown them out more. 

i cut them at 60 days and loved the high. i can't wait to see what i think when i let them go to 75 or so.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bout to go chill wit my boy..
He's got that AtmosPersonal Vape..
Gonna test that baby out...


----------



## cerberus (Mar 30, 2012)

oh snap!

i want an honest (edit: i mean frank, shit you seem honest anyways ) review, like tear it apart.

cuz i normaly don't like vapes but i have had my eye on that one, for public MMJ use


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

cerberus said:


> oh snap!
> 
> i want an honest (edit: i mean frank, shit you seem honest anyways ) review, like tear it apart.
> 
> cuz i normaly don't like vapes but i have had my eye on that one, for public MMJ use


I was with him when he bought it...
That night we couldnt get it to work properly, and it was just nothin doin.... 
Conclusion == straight trash...
But he hit me up the next day sayin with an enthusiastic shout... 
I figured this shit out son!!.. Come over right now.. And im like nah yo.. So here we are a month later.. 
and ill let you Know..


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

confusing pieces of gear vaporisers sometimes!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> confusing pieces of gear vaporisers sometimes!


This one especially.... 
Especially cause he was so impatient he wouldn't let it charge..LoL
Its gotta charge like anything when its new.. for like 6hrs out the box..
He wasn't havin it.. 16 minutes.. try n smoke.. another 15 minutes try n smoke..LoL

He said the problem was it wasnt hot enough to burn the ganj, so he removed some piece that likely regulated heat..
And now it works.. But i think its just gonna create a cloud of smoke.... 

I saw a review online where it says its not a vape, just a weed e-cig...

[video=youtube_share;UZVOirOmwqA]http://youtu.be/UZVOirOmwqA[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 30, 2012)

My boy's came with a Steel twostage mesh screen...
Bought it prob in Feb....

[video=youtube_share;QqO5GbUdnHQ]http://youtu.be/QqO5GbUdnHQ[/video]


----------



## Buck123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Took me months to figure out my volcano.. analog.. but the bong still has a home too


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 30, 2012)

I read somewhere those hand held vaporizors don't get hot enough to have them be very effective on cannabis. Also remember reading DIY threads on how to build a proper one with enough juice and the right parts to get the job done. I'm interested to see how it works out. Def let us know.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 30, 2012)

So what do you guys think..

Thanks to a cool dude I know I have Bodhis A11 goin right now.

Should I run the Bodhi-

Aeric 77 Cali O x Yo Mama
A13 x A11 or
Fantasy Island

Undecided... & it's a hard choice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Very hard choice there but it's a toss up for fantasy and the a13xa11


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well guys it looks like im gunna be close to 50/50 on male to female on my testers maybe a bit more on the male side


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah that's how I was with the gsog og


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well guys it looks like im gunna be close to 50/50 on male to female on my testers maybe a bit more on the male side


How are your temps and what is your light cycle like? 18/6 or 24/0?



wyteberrywidow said:


> Very hard choice there but it's a toss up for fantasy and the a13xa11


I wish I could just run 30-40. I need more light.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

How many lights u have now?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

Some shots of Leia and my futile attempts to LST her. I would bend that bitch to a 90 degree angle and she would be straight up the next day.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 30, 2012)

Im up to 4x600w hoods and ballasts but my controller covers up to 8. That's for late veg/&flower. To start In Veg I use a panel I built that holds a combo of T-5 and CFL bulbs that I suspend using sawhorses over some jumbo rubbermaid totes.

I actually have a big ass grow tent. Something ridiculous like a 14x12.. that I am not using. Its a real bitch to put up. Still packed in a box. But I am contemplating putting it up and building a combo T-5/LED setup.. but those are still just dreams. I have to yank it outta the box first. I dread that day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 30, 2012)

Lmao.. That would be monster to see.. You got alot of space


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

These are 10 days into flower sorry to double post


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice lookin gals LilB.
Hope they produce.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 30, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its just a marker... Like Sour Diesel FlippityFloppityFloo...
> 
> 
> "The Sour D X was a bagseed that looked especially nice out of 300 or so. Dark bluish umber with purple markings. The male shows excellent structure, resilliance to stress, some smell, and frost. Lets hope my call is right. -- Keyplay"
> ...


So, does that mean they're releasing an untested cross made from bagseed?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Nice lookin gals LilB.
> Hope they produce.


If this garden doesn't produce I am going to cut my own dick off and let myself bleed to death. May be looking at my worst harvest ever right now, time to run a whole room of reliable cuts.............these seeds runs have been costing me serious money. Just saying
Whole garden of 707's should make things better........#BOOM


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> jkahndb0 said:
> 
> 
> > Its just a marker... Like Sour Diesel FlippityFloppityFloo...
> ...


----------



## blissfest (Mar 30, 2012)

Just did a 10 pack of TGA-Agent Orange and a 11 pack of Conny-Secret Recipe, had 100% success and 21 new babies for the garden Let the selection process begin.


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 30, 2012)

TGA attitude 420 promo. via the weednerd.

buy ANY 10 pack. get a pack of Qush free (doesnt specify 5 or 10 yet) once those run out. Free 3D packs will be given away.
Im sold on this one. need a pack of something oldish for my freezer.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 30, 2012)

i dont get the obsession with freebies. I don't have the time to grow what I want let alone some garbage they give me on the side.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 31, 2012)

FREE Eva Seeds Jamaican Dream Feminized
EASTER PROMOFREE EVA Seeds Monster FeminizedFREE EVA Seeds TNT Kush FeminizedEASTER PROMO


attitude easter promo^^

sorry it copied weird, dunno why


----------



## JCashman (Mar 31, 2012)

also, all TGA gear (except ace of spades) back in stock at the tude


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 31, 2012)

can anyone tell me if this site is reliable?

http://www.dafk.net/what/


----------



## DSB65 (Mar 31, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> can anyone tell me if this site is reliable?
> 
> http://www.dafk.net/what/


heres one you might like...
http://www.meatspin.com/


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

When is that tga promo? It ain't addin qush to my cart


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 31, 2012)

its their 4/20 promo


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

wonder if 2x 5 packs will work. I remember last time sub said it would and they had problems with it


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So what do you guys think..
> 
> Thanks to a cool dude I know I have Bodhis A11 goin right now.
> 
> ...


Since you're already running A11, myvote is for the super-frosty, orange delight, Cali O Mama. But that is a hard choice. The fantasy island sounds pretty awesome too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Batman I'm sure you will enjou the fantasy island, a couple of mine are showing trichs before week 3. Will upload pics @ nettics soon


----------



## LILBSDAD (Mar 31, 2012)

de plane boss, de plane..............r.i.p. tattoo. fantasy island lives on forever


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

24hr light and my temps are 78f




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> How are your temps and what is your light cycle like? 18/6 or 24/0?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just run 30-40. I need more light.


----------



## Dark Confidant (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww man 4/20 TGA promo, that's too bad, just placed an order for 4 TGA 5-packs yesterday! Bad timing, but hey that's what you get sometimes.


----------



## headbender (Mar 31, 2012)

ive always read lower temps and more dark hours =more females not sure if thats a fact though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

Never read or seen that antwhere!


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Never read or seen that antwhere!


It says it in this thread if you are willing to believe Dutch passion:https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/95992-increasing-odds-female-seeds.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

I always take info as such with a grain of salt! On the force og i will try it but i really dont think it matters


----------



## headbender (Mar 31, 2012)

last round my veg timer broke and i put off buying one and ran 24/0 and my temps were running about 76- 79 out of ten agent orange i got three females, this round i popped eight qwerkle , eight sun maiden and five plushberry which just started showing sex this week and i already have eleven confirmed females four confirmed males and 6 that still havnt shown preflowers i know that cant prove too much but i did get a much better ratio of females under my t5 with temps around 72- 74 and an 18/6 schedule


----------



## cerberus (Mar 31, 2012)

plants like the dark, anyone running a no dark or super small dark schedule isn't offering their plants the best. the build at night, the spend the energy the slept with at night.

if plants are stressed they make more males because the air carries male pollen, offern them the chance to leave the stressful area.. 

stress in early life = males

stress in flower = hermie


good eye meng!


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Theres info to support both sides in many cannabis growing forums such as pointed end up or down when planting, sex is determined when seed is formed or you can manipulate it, no dark period or 4-6 hours dark, etc, etc, etc.

I look to nature for answers when possible so I think they need a dark period and I dont think you can manipulate sex.

Lousy weather or crazy weather during early/late spring such as cold temps and many cloudy days might cause most seeds to be one sex. Two bad springs in a row could wipe out any species that did this

If it was true then breeders/growers would have figured it out by now.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I look to nature for answers when possible so I think they need a dark period and I dont think you can manipulate sex.
> 
> Lousy weather or crazy weather during early/late spring such as cold temps and many cloudy days might cause most seeds to be one sex. Two bad springs in a row could wipe out any species that did this
> 
> If it was true then breeders/growers would have figured it out by now.


people use CS all the time to manipulate sex.

bad weather will destroy crops, concescutive years of bad weather will permenatly damage species.. fires in yellowstone permanetly reduce certain tree populations..

darwin suggests that, consecutive bad season's would force these plants to move or adapt, the males would help them move, the phenos would help them adapt.

so in essence yes, consecutive bad seasons would destroy a certain type; they would move via pollen flight or only select pheno's would survive and propagate, selecting out the pheno's that can't take the changed environement..

I agree there is still a lot of mystery in the plant world, but i would disagree that we can't manipulate their growth patterns..

peace


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 31, 2012)

Bad weather should trigger the production of more females, not less. Because one male can pollinate many females creating many more seeds next year to ensure survival.

However one fem and many males will produce a minimum amount of seeds ensuring that the plant will have trouble surviving.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohan ram said you could fem seeds with 2 -3 weeks exposure to banana peel ethelyne.

A Friend reported 9 of 11 fems in his current run.
18 0f 21 fems last yrs run.

I need to try it more..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

A femd seeds sex is determined prior to soaking, planting, or growing. Why wouldn't a reg seeds? In what other plant or animal is sex determined AFTER. Birth? Ok I've hear some aquatic animals can change sex, but that's more of an exception than a rule.......... I don't believe sex is influencable post birth (birth being pollination). All those little "tricks", are just a few of the many things stoners can think up to catch your interest


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 31, 2012)

One thing is for sure. I dont know anything for sure.
It seems that you can change a male to a female by doing things that Cerberus and Scar have suggested.

I just do not believe you can "make more fems" in your veg room with temps or stress or more/less light having anything to do with it.

And thats about as far as my paygrade allows me to percieve.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Bad weather should trigger the production of more females, not less. Because one male can pollinate many females creating many more seeds next year to ensure survival.
> 
> However one fem and many males will produce a minimum amount of seeds ensuring that the plant will have trouble surviving.


yes but females are staionary. when male plants get stressed they don't start throwing buds but when females get stressed they throw males. remember males are XY and females are XX and femaile chromozones are not mobile, but males are, so a girl can become a boy but a boy can not become a girl..


----------



## cerberus (Mar 31, 2012)

word meng. i don't know that much about it, but i read a lot and i try.

and i stayed at a holliday inn last night


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Cerberus there's a differance between "manipulating growth patterns" and determining a plants sex via environment...... then when is the exact moment sex is determined? One week into growth? Two? Bullshit.


----------



## boneheadbob (Mar 31, 2012)

cerberus said:


> yes but females are staionary. when male plants get stressed they don't start throwing buds but when females get stressed they throw males. remember males are XY and females are XX and femaile chromozones are not mobile, but males are, so a girl can become a boy but a boy can not become a girl..



Male pollen can travel miles but it wont do any good if theres no fems to pollinate. If fems can hermi and produce seed, then the male would not be needed and "evolution" would have killed off the males.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

If sex is deternined during vegetative growth then how are fem seeds made? They are made by forcing a female to pollinate a female, leaving no male genetics to influence the sex. Genetics is the only factor imo. We know how important solid genetics are, that's why we collect fine genetics and pay up to 110+ a pack.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 31, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Mohan ram said you could fem seeds with 2 -3 weeks exposure to banana peel ethelyne.
> 
> A Friend reported 9 of 11 fems in his current run.
> 18 0f 21 fems last yrs run.
> ...


How do U expose a plant to Ban. peel ethylene? Wrap a peel around the stalk,like a piece of bacon around a Rib-Eye?


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha I remember this crazy dude in school, obsessed with war, reading tom clancy in 6th grade, anarchist cookbook dude, sayin if u let a banana peel dry out and scrape the white styff off the inside of the peel "you can smoke it and get fucked up!"......... lmao good luck with that


----------



## cerberus (Mar 31, 2012)

ok ok.

i give up you guys are right.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 31, 2012)

I run 24/7 on clones and 18/6 on seedlings... I do this with out really knowing why...lolol


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

I think in order to get a lot of females, you have to be searching for a nice male. ....... I don't know anything for sure either, but that's what I believe to be true. Its what makes sense to me................. jkhan mushies grow quite a bit faster than cannabis. I haven't harvested yet but I finally have them growing. Even a cool 2 mushrooms that share a cap! Siameese lol. I was getting worried, it took 2 weeks in the fruiting chamber to get pins. Its not uncommon from my researching but pins CAN show up in 72hrs, or even while still consolidating in the jars!.......jkhan ur on nettics rite? Ill put up a pic in the mycology thread I started later........ its very satisfying, like learning all over again. Pretty cheap investment and harvest in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 31, 2012)

Thus there is a clear-cut division of functionsand morphogenetic fates between the embryo and theendosper - M Ram




It's not set in stone.

You put the seeds in a bag then put it in another bag with old nanner peals.

He also said you could make fems by exposing the plant to large ammounts of banana peals befor an after pollenization.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

headbender said:


> ive always read lower temps and more dark hours =more females not sure if thats a fact though




It's in nature everywhere. Harsh conditions cause there to be more females. It happens with reptiles all the time too. You stress the shit out of a plant and it will dump females. I think that is why fem seeds happen in the first place. It's like so they guarantee the genes are passed on. you only need 1 male for probably 10000 females.


----------



## Danksalot (Mar 31, 2012)

well, its official. people will believe anything they read..........its genetics.cmon people. stop saying and reading stupid shit........

i hear, growing your seeds in fresh dog shit gaurantess 100%fems. give it a shot.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Bad weather should trigger the production of more females, not less. Because one male can pollinate many females creating many more seeds next year to ensure survival.
> 
> However one fem and many males will produce a minimum amount of seeds ensuring that the plant will have trouble surviving.


Now that I think about it I've read that it can induce hermie too, because it thinks it has to pollinate itself to keep the genes going... I know for a fact that reptiles will produce almost entire litters of females though when they are stressed, so maybe it can go either way and it's something someone needs to toy with...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> well, its official. people will believe anything they read..........its genetics.cmon people. stop saying and reading stupid shit........
> 
> i hear, growing your seeds in fresh dog shit gaurantess 100%fems. give it a shot.


You don't read very much huh?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 31, 2012)

just got the sour jack in from the tude... little bit confused as my package had a gaping rip down the side... hope this new brown bag envelope is not the standard from them now


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

There is research to back my opinion. It's called environmental sexual determination, or ESD. It's why hermies are even made in the first place, and it's why they throw fem seeds. You want to learn do some googling on what I just said. If you want to live in your ignorant little bubble go for it. There are even cases of animals getting pregnant without ever having SEX, because they are trying to keep the species going. I read all day every day hours on end bud, and then I got out and fix cars and do mechanical work. I know a lot about a lot, so don't act like you have some vast knowledge that everyone here is clamoring for, because I assure you nobody cares if you ever post again.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 31, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I think in order to get a lot of females, you have to be searching for a nice male. ....... I don't know anything for sure either, but that's what I believe to be true. Its what makes sense to me................. jkhan mushies grow quite a bit faster than cannabis. I haven't harvested yet but I finally have them growing. Even a cool 2 mushrooms that share a cap! Siameese lol. I was getting worried, it took 2 weeks in the fruiting chamber to get pins. Its not uncommon from my researching but pins CAN show up in 72hrs, or even while still consolidating in the jars!.......jkhan ur on nettics rite? Ill put up a pic in the mycology thread I started later........ its very satisfying, like learning all over again. Pretty cheap investment and harvest in 6-8 weeks.


Hey dude, if it's not too much typing, do you mind sharing your sterilization methods? Or a link maybe? I tried growing mushies a long time ago, but it didn't work. I think I had other issues besides sterilization though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Hey dude, if it's not too much typing, do you mind sharing your sterilization methods? Or a link maybe? I tried growing mushies a long time ago, but it didn't work. I think I had other issues besides sterilization though.


If you haven't watched the PF tek vids on youtube check them out.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 31, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If you haven't watched the PF tek vids on youtube check them out.


Right on homie. I always forget that YouTube has everything imaginable on it. And that makes me feel like I'm getting old and losing touch with technology because kids go straight to YouTube without even thinking about it. LOL


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 31, 2012)

got my order from hemp depot today, (10 pack of ripped bubba and a 10 pack of spacedawg)...it only took 10 days to get here this time...before it never showed before 3 weeks. also, their stealth is still pretty much non-existent but there packaging is MUCH better, no way beans will get crushed the way they got it now. good job HD


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 31, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Right on homie. I always forget that YouTube has everything imaginable on it. And that makes me feel like I'm getting old and losing touch with technology because kids go straight to YouTube without even thinking about it. LOL


lol me too...i rarely get on youtube, and when i do, i'm always surprised that i found what i was lookin for.

took me a long time to get used to jumping on the internet and searching google rather than my encyclopedia set and dictionary too..


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

I followed the let's grow mushrooms video by roger rabbit and roadkill and used the shroomery guides as well. All the info is there.


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol me too...i rarely get on youtube, and when i do, i'm always surprised that i found what i was lookin for.
> 
> took me a long time to get used to jumping on the internet and searching google rather than my encyclopedia set and dictionary too..


Good to hear about hemp depot. Always wanted to order from there but never did. Wish they took CC. Thanks for the reminder to use google. J/k anyway, this is what I found about cannabis and sexual expression from wikipedia:

Mechanisms of sex determination

Cannabis has been described as having one of the most complicated mechanisms of sex determination among the dioecious plants.[66] Many models have been proposed to explain sex determination in Cannabis.

Based on studies of sex reversal in hemp, it was first reported by K. Hirata in 1924 that an XY sex-determination system is present.[64] At the time, the XY system was the only known system of sex determination. The X:A system was first described in Drosophila spp in 1925.[67] Soon thereafter, Schaffner disputed Hirata's interpretation,[68] and published results from his own studies of sex reversal in hemp, concluding that an X:A system was in use and that furthermore sex was strongly influenced by environmental conditions.[65]

Since then, many different types of sex determination systems have been discovered, particularly in plants.[59] Dioecy is relatively uncommon in the plant kingdom, and a very low percentage of dioecious plant species have been determined to use the XY system. In most cases where the XY system is found it is believed to have evolved recently and independently.[69]

Since the 1920s, a number of sex determination models have been proposed for Cannabis. Ainsworth describes sex determination in the genus as using "an X/autosome dosage type".[59]

The question of whether heteromorphic sex chromosomes are indeed present is most conveniently answered if such chromosomes were clearly visible in a karyotype. Cannabis was one of the first plant species to be karyotyped; however, this was in a period when karyotype preparation was primitive by modern standards (see History of Cytogenetics). Heteromorphic sex chromosomes were reported to occur in staminate individuals of dioecious "Kentucky" hemp, but were not found in pistillate individuals of the same variety. Dioecious "Kentucky" hemp was assumed to use an XY mechanism. Heterosomes were not observed in analyzed individuals of monoecious "Kentucky" hemp, nor in an unidentified German cultivar. These varieties were assumed to have sex chromosome composition XX.[70] According to other researchers, no modern karyotype of Cannabis had been published as of 1996.[71] Proponents of the XY system state that Y chromosome is slightly larger than the X, but difficult to differentiate cytologically.[72]

More recently, Sakamoto and various co-authors[73][74] have used RAPD to isolate several genetic marker sequences that they name Male-Associated DNA in Cannabis (MADC), and which they interpret as indirect evidence of a male chromosome. Several other research groups have reported identification of male-associated markers using RAPD and AFLP.[75][76][77] Ainsworth commented on these findings, stating,

"It is not surprising that male-associated markers are relatively abundant. In dioecious plants where sex chromosomes have not been identified, markers for maleness indicate either the presence of sex chromosomes which have not been distinguished by cytological methods or that the marker is tightly linked to a gene involved in sex determination.[59] "

Environmental sex determination is known to occur in a variety of species.[78] Many researchers have suggested that sex in Cannabis is determined or strongly influenced by environmental factors.[65] Ainsworth reviews that treatment with auxin and ethylene have feminizing effects, and that treatment with cytokinins and gibberellins have masculinizing effects.[59] It has been reported that sex can be reversed in Cannabis using chemical treatment.[79] A PCR-based method for the detection of female-associated DNA polymorphisms by genotyping has been developed.[80]



I'm convinced environment plays a part in sexual determination. Out of the 50 seeds I've popped, 78% have been female. One of the things I'm most diligent about is keeping the soil moist.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 31, 2012)

for sure, get on hemp depot...especially for TGA....since i said fuck attitude, i'll be using HD quite a bit more. just wish that KOS CBR1947 woulda been in stock when i ordered from them. if ya want any tips on sending cash, PM me, i've got a fool proof stealth method that has never been lost/stolen/caught.

yeah...i just speak from experience, anything i read about growing i take lightly and test it out before saying definitively if its true or not. having said that, i must say that my female to male ratio was around 30-40% females when i first started...now, i get 60-75% females (yes, i've done the math)....the only difference is my grow room is much better than when i first started and obviously my growing skills got better (like things do with experience)....so is it connected or just a coincidence?....hell if i know...

but i'm with bombud...i do think environment plays a small part in sex....but, i've been wrong before 

i've read many studies (on commercial row crops, not marijuana...but corn is quite similar to marijuana as far as how they grow) and plants will do some strange things in poor conditions to survive. corn will even grow a cob on top of the plant where the tossle is (pollen sacs) instead of at a node so it has a better chance at pollination...soybeans will kill off lower flowers to send more energy to the stronger flowers......sprouts will turn around and grow against gravity if it takes them too long to break soil in search of light...shit like that.

not saying it has anything to do with it but i keep my soil quite moist too when they are young....i've been told by quite a few friends that i over water them....but i'm sticking with it cuz whatever i'm doin is working just fine lol.

bottom line is i think people get too caught up in all this little stuff....keep it simple stupid


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 31, 2012)

just checked on the garden.

out of the 5 plants i'm sexing i have....1 plushberry female, 1 plushberry male, 1 Ken's GDP female, 1 ace of spades female and 1 ace of spades that i can't tell what it is yet. this round of sexing couldn't have gone better 

also, today i ordered a few rapid rooter knock-offs, rockwool cubes, a vented humidity dome and tray and some dutch master rooting gel....gonna do a little test with that shit and my aero-cloner to see which method works best/fastest. i would just stick with my aero-cloner but for some reason i can't get this green queen x querkle to root in less than 3 weeks in the cloner....don't know why, i keep throwing different strains/cuts in there with the GQ x querkle and they root just fine in around a week...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> just checked on the garden.
> 
> out of the 5 plants i'm sexing i have....1 plushberry female, 1 plushberry male, 1 Ken's GDP female, 1 ace of spades female and 1 ace of spades that i can't tell what it is yet. this round of sexing couldn't have gone better
> 
> also, today i ordered a few rapid rooter knock-offs, rockwool cubes, a vented humidity dome and tray and some dutch master rooting gel....gonna do a little test with that shit and my aero-cloner to see which method works best/fastest. i would just stick with my aero-cloner but for some reason i can't get this green queen x querkle to root in less than 3 weeks in the cloner....don't know why, i keep throwing different strains/cuts in there with the GQ x querkle and they root just fine in around a week...


Yeah, my aero can do the same thing. I don't get it. How big is your GDP?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> just checked on the garden.
> 
> out of the 5 plants i'm sexing i have....1 plushberry female, 1 plushberry male, 1 Ken's GDP female, 1 ace of spades female and 1 ace of spades that i can't tell what it is yet. this round of sexing couldn't have gone better
> 
> also, today i ordered a few rapid rooter knock-offs, rockwool cubes, a vented humidity dome and tray and some dutch master rooting gel....gonna do a little test with that shit and my aero-cloner to see which method works best/fastest. i would just stick with my aero-cloner but for some reason i can't get this green queen x querkle to root in less than 3 weeks in the cloner....don't know why, i keep throwing different strains/cuts in there with the GQ x querkle and they root just fine in around a week...


Nice! R u using he pb pollen on anything?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 31, 2012)

LoL...
KaB.. Only two ppl have voted so far fpr CZ BPOTM And one was me... And ur winnin 100%....
Congrats so far...


----------



## bombudburner (Mar 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> KaB.. Only two ppl have voted so far fpr CZ BPOFM And one was me... And ur winnin 100%....
> Congrats so far...


I just voted too. Good luck.

Btw jkahn, what's the report on the vape?


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 31, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, my aero can do the same thing. I don't get it. How big is your GDP?


weird for sure....good to see i'm not the only one.

its only 4 or 5 nodes high...i sex em right from seed then re-veg....its so i can separate the males asap.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice! R u using he pb pollen on anything?


i'll be using the pollen on everything if he turns out to be good. my last 2 plushberry males went hermie on me...so i dont know...maybe i'll only use the pollen if it's a colored male, haven't decided yet...but with me, there will probably be some chuckin'.....i'll have a dannyboy f2, green queen x querkle, grape stomper OG, and a strawberry alien kush lady ready for that PB pollen.



jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> KaB.. Only two ppl have voted so far fpr CZ BPOTM And one was me... And ur winnin 100%....
> Congrats so far...


fuck...forgot about that...i need to get over there tonight and vote...and pay for my auctions...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck...forgot about that...i need to get over there tonight and vote...and pay for my auctions...


LoL....

Hey i think ppl might enjoy this..
I know some have been thinkin bout this.. and some may have even bought this....
Its a Canadian Grower Just filimg himself Via Tripod using a spinpro for 20 min....(like 5-6 plants...LoL ohh ill do one more)
And holy shit is that thin Efficient.. I only trimmed 6 plants today and my Lazy ass wants one...LoL

[video=youtube_share;6OYmi2yzf-0]http://youtu.be/6OYmi2yzf-0[/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Mar 31, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> .............these seeds runs have been costing me serious money. Just saying


They usually do.



jkahndb0 said:


> I only trimmed 6 plants today and my Lazy ass wants one...LoL


If I lived further south I'd just hire a Mexican.


----------



## JCashman (Mar 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol me too...i rarely get on youtube, and when i do, i'm always surprised that i found what i was lookin for.
> took me a long time to get used to jumping on the internet and searching google rather than my encyclopedia set and dictionary too..


this post made me miss my LIKE button 

any updates on the bright moments drop?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL....
> 
> Hey i think ppl might enjoy this..
> I know some have been thinkin bout this.. and some may have even bought this....
> ...


I thought about it but i went and got a trim pro rotor


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

I wonder if there's a way to order more humidipacks without them sending them in a package with a skunk in a jar that says medfresh or smokefresh whatever


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm about to order a case of the new big ones this week......how many do u need?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 31, 2012)

Have you tried eBay?


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 31, 2012)

Got my RD seeds from SeedDepot. Took a about a week which is cool, packaging was discreet. A little disapointed because they gave me Somali Taxi Ride as my freebie instead of GTH1. Oh well


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 31, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I wonder if there's a way to order more humidipacks without them sending them in a package with a skunk in a jar that says medfresh or smokefresh whatever


Just tell (ask) them not to put the logo on the package....



TheChosen said:


> Got my RD seeds from SeedDepot. Took a about a week which is cool, packaging was discreet. A little disapointed because they gave me Somali Taxi Ride as my freebie instead of GTH1. Oh well


JB said that if a freebie was sold out, they would replace randomly... Kinda sux.. they should really e0mail and ask...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 31, 2012)

Yea what's funny is that Somali Taxi Ride is their strain I'm the least interested in. They had like 4 other GTH crosses that were still available and they give me Somali Taxi Ride instead? hmmm


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 31, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Yea what's funny is that Somali Taxi Ride is their strain I'm the least interested in. They had like 4 other GTH crosses that were still available and they give me Somali Taxi Ride instead? hmmm


Yah that doesn't make any sense....
JB said that the "office girls" were in charge of packaging/freebies etc...
So they probably aren't too interested in strain bio's...

They sho8uld at least pout the next, most similiar thing...


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 31, 2012)

I know I could imagine these girls...

"We have no more GTH1 for this kid's freebies. Should we give him GTH2?"
"No"
"GTH5?"
"No"
"GTH8?
"No"
"GTH9?"
"No"
"Somali Taxi Ride?"
"Yea that sounds good."


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha..... karma I either want another 10 pack or maybe even a 10 pack of the big ones. I bought a bunch of zip loc microwave prof tuperwares to store my buds in. Works much better, and there stackable. I cure in em too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok. I was just looking at the order form they sent me. I'm not sure if I'm gonna get the big ones or the smaller ones. I'll let u know by Monday which I'm getting.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

K do the big ones cost a lot more? Ill look it up


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 31, 2012)

What are you guys talking about on the packaging? Are you saying that the box it's delivered in has a giant skunk on it or something?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Mar 31, 2012)

HOF I'm thinking green python or snow lotus?.... Err both?!


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Not a huge skunk just the return address sticker has there logo which happens to be a skunk in a jar and with the name "smoke fresh" next to it its kinda obvious.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 31, 2012)

lol thats funny

I got some other brand of bee line once and the label on the box it came delivered in said some shit like organic hemp line made by hippies and I was just like seriously?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 31, 2012)

The small ones are $.49 a piece. The large ones are $2.00 a piece


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn the small ones work pretty good, I don't even think I NEED the big ones... especially at 4x the price.


----------



## TheChosen (Mar 31, 2012)

Lastwood how is curing in the zip loc containers working out for you? I had a shelf with probably 50+ mason jars collapse the other night and they're history now. I've seen some people cure in totes just never knew if there are any disadvantages from not using glass.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

I like em. They are great for long colas, and I leave the stems on till I smoke it, to help it dry/cure slower, so Its hard to fit them in jars. Iam really digging them actually. ........... plus my jars with a hinge on the lid and a rubber gasket aren't completely airtight as you would think


----------



## HungryMan420 (Mar 31, 2012)

I found a seed in this XXX Zombie OG i get from this Despenc in riverside shit is the best OG ive ever smoked and now i have a good seed!! Happy!!


----------



## dankerous (Mar 31, 2012)

This looks great,apart from the price £295.00 Im like what its a motor and a few blades in a container, that is a joke price.Almost had me interested too,I know time is money,but I can trim fast enough with the right scissors to not justify £295.00 :/ 



hellraizer30 said:


> I thought about it but i went and got a trim pro rotor


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

Its bad ass man  i dont care about the cost! I have a trim pro work station and a trim pro rotor!
And il never look back to scissors other than loading the trim pro


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its bad ass man  i dont care about the cost! I have a trim pro work station and a trim pro rotor!
> And il never look back to scissors other than loading the trim pro


On a long list of items I mean to buy. BTW, I just put in my app for GGG. I hope they select me...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

With all the crazy dank there fixing on puting out you might get lucky


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> With all the crazy dank there fixing on puting out you might get lucky


looks like they have a ton of people that are doing them. I don't see why not... I have a pretty decent small op going.


----------



## TheLastWood (Mar 31, 2012)

Ill never have a trimmer. Unkless we get full legalization and I rewire my house.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Ill never have a trimmer. Unkless we get full legalization and I rewire my house.


Trim pro looks pretty decent for the little guy.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 31, 2012)

It is  it also mulches the leaf into a better more usuable material for bubble bags and cooking


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Guess I meant spin pro, but same thing... It's like $400, and it comes out a *little rough, but goog enough for me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Its all about not spinning it to long


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its all about not spinning it to long



Yeah, I have a few buddies that do pretty large outdoor grows that it would come in handy for.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 1, 2012)

Would you not be losing some quality from the trichome heads that would be knocked off from spinning and rubbing against the grate?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kinda but not really no worse than scissors


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 1, 2012)

I suppose not, the way it functions just sorta reminded me of a dry sifter for a sec. Still some cool devices though, crazy to think how far this shit has gone from a pair a pruning scissors. When I watched that Canadian Grower's video last night of him using one I was thinking why in the hell is this guy putting these nuggets into a salad spinner lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey guys is there another spot to get eskobar gear other than sannies? Seems very limited and nothing new coming down the pipe.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah man. I got a full time job, family, need time to exercise, and time to blow off steam. I don't like spending an entire week of free time trimming honestly. I can easily spend 3 hours a night m-f plus like 3-4 hours a day on the weekend trimming after a chop. Not to mention all the other time you spend adjusting ph, changing res', cloning, cleaning, etc. I live alone and it takes enough out of me doing all that plus having a dog n shit. Any hour here and there I can save is good.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> On a long list of items I mean to buy. BTW, I just put in my app for GGG. I hope they select me...



Funny you mentioned that, as I just checked my email to find that I've been approved 
Now if only Cannazon would get back to me, I'll be all set.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Big c seems to be dropping the ball often over there! Dont hold your breathe


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Funny you mentioned that, as I just checked my email to find that I've been approved
> Now if only Cannazon would get back to me, I'll be all set.


Did you email your app? I sent a fairly extensive app, not huge, but a decent resume I guess... I don't have a ton of indoor experience. It took like 5 days for me to get approved on CZ to post.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Big c seems to be dropping the ball often over there! Dont hold your breathe


ahh give him a break, i like it and Mr.C 

i have had nothing but good things to say about em . . . .. . and patients IS a virtue


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you missunderstood me sam! Hes swamped and now has another cat doing his bis! Not his fault it was bound to happen
With all the new members. I got like 18 complete orders andnever a issue so yah hes got a great thing going! Just wish some
Behind the scene stuff didnt happen! Im not going to go into detail so dont ask.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ahh give him a break, i like it and Mr.C
> 
> i have had nothing but good things to say about em . . . .. . and patients IS a virtue


Yeah, I don't know what's going on in his life I suppose. If he needs more mods on his site he should probably add some though. I do think half a week is enough to scare away some members... You gotta remember that more members=more $$$ for him too. I know $ isn't everyhting, but I'm sure he isn't paying for the forum just for fun, or at least would like to break even.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

I just wished everything wasn't fit auction


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just wished everything wasn't fit auction


I 2nd that 100%


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

and i feel bad too, im one of those new memebers . . . 

but overall i like how it works . . and i have only been there for three months and i have three orders no issues at all and no complaints

imho the benefits out way any negatives period . . . . . . so i dont care if it takes a little longer .. . i grow pot . . it takes time to and im not as much as a novice grower to still believe that i can rush my pot so i put faith in the expectation of what i want and so far so good 

i dont disagree with anything yall have said and in turn agree, but again i will say the seeds and deals are pretty good and out way any negatives


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

whats fit

do you mean BIN

any of yall pick up the ecsd x alien dawg or fruity pebbles x alien dawg from gorrila grower


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I 2nd that 100%


Seems like the mot anticipated drops are auctions


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Im not going to go into it! This forum has eyes and rats!

There are peeps here who know what im saying! Better to keep it in PM


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

^^

this all must be way over my head . . . . . .. .


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Goes for everything in life. ^

I do agree though. Some weird shit has gone down in the past few months around here. I had to do some digging myself, but it is there...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> whats fit
> 
> do you mean BIN
> 
> any of yall pick up the ecsd x alien dawg or fruity pebbles x alien dawg from gorrila grower


I got all three of the gorrila growers gear he droped on cz! But i havnt run any yet


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

do those ears have eyes too

im so scared

i only got the ones i listed, i knwo nothing about him . . . .. .how is his rep


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im not going to go into it! This forum has eyes and rats!
> 
> There are peeps here who know what im saying! Better to keep it in PM


You got that right


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

it really seems like even if shit hasnt gone down yet everyone is ready to except BIG brother has the lube in hand, very ominous . . . . . i should take some mushrooms and reflect


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got all three of the gorrila growers gear he droped on cz! But i havnt run any yet


Grow that shit out bro lets see wht this fruity Pebbles is about.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> do those ears have eyes too
> 
> im so scared
> 
> i only got the ones i listed, i knwo nothing about him . . . .. .how is his rep


I went out on a limb getting his gear! I didnt really know much in the way of his rep
Or his gear, theres a bit of info but it seems his gear is super limited and im guessing
Its fire!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yah i hopped on the GorillaG bandwaggon as well. copped one of Each......

But With AlienDawg, and my AlienFire X's.. Think i got enuff ALien/Dawg in the Fold...LoL


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Grow that shit out bro lets see wht this fruity Pebbles is about.


I smoked some stuff in Highschool that tasted just like fruity pebbles. It wasn't super potent, but is the best tasting stuff I've ever had.

I want to eat some fruity pebbles now haha. Too bad I don't have food


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I went out on a limb getting his gear! I didnt really know much in the way of his rep
> Or his gear, theres a bit of info but it seems his gear is super limited and im guessing
> Its fire!


All i saw really was a tester or two at CC forums.. nothin else.. im sure there's more at nettics...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

i got ten ecsd x aliendawgs going on right now, and so far they are doing really well

i think Gg took his time with the CC aliendawg so im happy if i see more of his stuff im snaggin it up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Even on nettics theres very little lol but im like you, igot a ton of aliens in my vault lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i got ten ecsd x aliendawgs going on right now, and so far they are doing really well
> 
> i think Gg took his time with the CC aliendawg so im happy if i see more of his stuff im snaggin it up


You running a journal someplace? I would like to follow


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 1, 2012)

My first grow was Electric Fruit Punch from High-Grade Seeds and one pheno tasted like fruit loops, but just had average potency at best.

I'm still waiting to get my hands on some Alien gear. The drop was supposed to be mid to late March but it's 04-01 now so April fools I guess.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i got ten ecsd x aliendawgs going on right now, and so far they are doing really well
> 
> i think Gg took his time with the CC aliendawg so im happy if i see more of his stuff im snaggin it up


That's the alien fruit right... Thares a tester of that on CC... 
"CC"?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah big sky bob


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

cali connection is the aliendawg Gg uses i thought so i referenced CC

as soon as anything exciting starts, they arent even sex'ed yet, i will through up journals here and there . . . .. might be under a mass journal i have alot going on right now

and a bunch of em are cannazon strains some freebies and some dank house, and alphachronic and some others CV, also i got kens pure GDP and a bunch of MD420 seeds that will be coming out soon or included in breeding projects


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cali connection is the aliendawg Gg uses i thought so i referenced CC
> 
> as soon as anything exciting starts, they arent even sex'ed yet, i will through up journals here and there . . . .. might be under a mass journal i have alot going on right now
> 
> and a bunch of em are cannazon strains some freebies and some dank house, and alphachronic and some others CV, also i got kens pure GDP and a bunch of MD420 seeds that will be coming out soon or included in breeding projects


Thats what i thought you meant....
PPl gotta start typing AlienDog when they talk about CaliCon...LoL

But nah he used the F2's he made from Obsoul33t stock... No CaliConman here!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

nice that makes me feel so much better

and opps ya aliendog 

i get the dawg stuff from a local breeder who is about to blow up


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its bad ass man  i dont care about the cost! I have a trim pro work station and a trim pro rotor!
> And il never look back to scissors other than loading the trim pro


i CANT WAIT to get a trim pro !


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 1, 2012)

i would love to get a trim pro...but from the videos i've seen, they just don't trim close enough for me. i like my buds trimmed tighter than most. plus i know i could build one for about a third of the cost.. 

but....i only trim 2-4 oz a month...for you guys that do pounds weekly, i'm sure that thing is fucking amazing.

that one big automatic rotary trimming machine looks like a fuckin torture device lol.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 1, 2012)

j.b said:


> Indicas now in stock. First 10 people that buy 2 packs get a 3rd pack for free on me.


Hats off to Rare Dankness
They won the Hightimes cup and months later they are in global syndication providing hundreds if not thousands of seeds to many seed banks. Not to mention shirts and hoodies
Can you imagine what it cost to set up a grow operation in Spain?
They must have worked for many years just to breed the over 20 strains they sell.
Proof that many years of hard work can still pay off.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ahh give him a break, i like it and Mr.C i have had nothing but good things to say about em . . . .. . and patients IS a virtue


Gratitude is a virtue too so maybe u should say thanks for the referal and quit actin like you know it all........if you like cz now, you should imagine how much I liked it BEFORE it got swamped and I can't order there anymore. .........yout welcome.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

BOB ur being sarcastic rite?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> BOB ur being sarcastic rite?


Sounds to good to be true? You mean they have not spent many years breeding and saving?

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Sounds to good to be true? You mean they have not spent many years breeding and saving?
> 
> Hmmmmmmm


I dunno what you're talking about. Are you saying it's not normal for a new breeder to have 36 different strains for sale a little over 4 months after their cup win? Looks like they just crossed a bunch of shit with an afghani and now they magically have a ton more strains.


----------



## IVIars (Apr 1, 2012)

I remember about a year ago on thcfarmer in the Colorado section there was a thread about seed availability in Colorado. A Rare Dankness rep posted their website and was promoting them. At that time no one in Colorado ever heard of the company, and they probably had 30 strains or more ALL bred by the same Afghani #1 male, and they were getting shit about it. So in a years time, zero to hero.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i would love to get a trim pro...but from the videos i've seen, they just don't trim close enough for me. i like my buds trimmed tighter than most. plus i know i could build one for about a third of the cost..
> 
> but....i only trim 2-4 oz a month...for you guys that do pounds weekly, i'm sure that thing is fucking amazing.
> 
> that one big automatic rotary trimming machine looks like a fuckin torture device lol.


Agree!! I'm thinking along the same lines there cmt DIY trimmer


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 1, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I dunno what you're talking about. Are you saying it's not normal for a new breeder to have 42 different strains for sale a little over 4 months after their cup win? Looks like they just crossed a bunch of shit with an afghani and now they magically have a ton more strains.


I was being a wise ass. I thought they were a small colo breeder who got "lucky" and hit it big by winning the HT cup.

But now after seeing the megamoney operation they seem to have I suspect everything from beginning to end.

Almost as if the whole thing is a setup from winning the HT cup to being in all the seedbanks overnight to having shirts and hoodies and 42? strains to a new seed bank opening that has their gear on sale

Their colo operation must have been gigantic to get anything close to 10. let alone 42 strains


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I was being a wise ass. I thought they were a small colo breeder who got "lucky" and hit it big by winning the HT cup.
> 
> But now after seeing the megamoney operation they seem to have I suspect everything from beginning to end.
> 
> ...


Hows that saying go?.....Money talks, bullshit walks?

I think that seems to fit the discussion at hand.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 1, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Hows that saying go?.....Money talks, bullshit walks?
> 
> I think that seems to fit the discussion at hand.


I was thinking of that other old saying
If you have enough money, you can sell bullshit


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 1, 2012)

Flowering time = 55-100 days
stretch = we think it might be 2x


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> But now after seeing the megamoney operation they seem to have I suspect everything from beginning to end.
> 
> Almost as if the whole thing is a setup from winning the HT cup to being in all the seedbanks overnight to having shirts and hoodies and 42? strains to a new seed bank opening that has their gear on sale
> 
> Their colo operation must have been gigantic to get anything close to 10. let alone 42 strains


^^Same thing I was thinking as well. 42(!) strains almost overnight like that? Begs the question just how much testing was really being done. Still no grow journals out there (other than Moonshine*'s over on ICmag) that are past the early veg stage. Makes you wonder how many phenos there's gonna be.

There's a real good reason why Serious has only ten strains on their menu, yet they've been around two decades. Read: Stable as fuck genetics!


We shall see...


----------



## cerberus (Apr 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I was thinking of that other old saying
> If you have enough money, you can sell bullshit



this. the money didn't make good breeding, it bought a cup and goods to sell...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I was being a wise ass. I thought they were a small colo breeder who got "lucky" and hit it big by winning the HT cup.
> 
> But now after seeing the megamoney operation they seem to have I suspect everything from beginning to end.
> 
> ...


lets just say hundreds of seeds needed to be planted. RD has been pushing in CO for a few years prior. Funny that guys talks of the afghan x's cuz all I saw until this year was neville's wreck x's. Somali taxi ride straight sativa flyer! no couch lock roaring high right behind your eyes. Somebody at work was saying RD was a former part of devils harvest, but as of right now just a rumor.

also I'm pretty sure those 42 strains are like 2-3 males crossed with everything he could get his hands on.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I was being a wise ass.


I know bob. I was being one too. I looked to check their new offerings after I read your post. 36 strains and a clothing line to boot!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

I find it funny tht the day after buy one get one is over they come out with 20 new strains lol.. Were they trying to get rid of old stock?
Or they just didn't want to give the indicas away? W/e tho


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont knock them for taking advantage of a good thing, more power to them if someone with deep pockets is backing them, just be honest and open. If you cant be honest and open then you are most likely dishonest and decietful. disho 

A lot of breeders are putting out tons of beans that are not tested, but most of them tell you that upfront and they dont charge 10 bucks a bean.

I wont carry on about it but I think both RD threads are filled with deceit and thats with all the good stuff deleted from the hack.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 1, 2012)

Ya, I do think the whole clothing line was a bit premature...


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 1, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I'm still waiting to get my hands on some Alien gear. The drop was supposed to be mid to late March but it's 04-01 now so April fools I guess.


This was posted by logic, shortly after they launched the new website, on 3/19/12:
"For the next month we wont have a thcbay, we are currently programming a whole new version from fresh."

I'm sure alien has an agreement with logic that all alien drops happen at the farm first, so until the farm is open no new drops.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

First mushie harvest!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

Sux its dutch passion doin it, but this is interesting..........http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/clone-seeds/


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> First mushie harvest!


where did you get the spores, and what kind? I think I'm gonna order some pretty soon here.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sux its dutch passion doin it, but this is interesting..........http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/clone-seeds/



Whoa, that would be insane. They would probably be crazy expensive per seed though.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sux its dutch passion doin it, but this is interesting..........http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/clone-seeds/


This is very cool. Its like micro cloning or tissue culture done on a very small level. This would be great for spreading Elites far and wide!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> First mushie harvest!


LIKE



TheLastWood said:


> Sux its dutch passion doin it, but this is interesting..........http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/clone-seeds/


I'm pretty sure Chimera, Tom Hill, and others are teaming up to do this same thing and planning on releasing stuff later this year. Chimera wouldn't come out and say it directly, but everyone was thinking it. That means loads of authentic elites will be released to the masses. Here's the quote: "My other new project with Tom will hit the market and start being released hopefully sometime in June or July... over the next year or so we'll release over 100 elite genotypes for your adoration, and a further 100 hopefully within the following year. " And another:"I'm dissapointed- nay disgusted- at the global cannabis seed market... I think in it's current form it's a destructive force to cannabis. I'd like to see the for-profit hacking stop, and help bring about a situation where everybody has access to elite genes and nobody needs seeds. Then, hopefully the true educated breeders (like Tom Hill, etc) willing to do the work will actually make improvements and properly preserve lines for the future, and the incessant reshuffling without goal or vision will stop.... because there won't be any profit to drive the ship."


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Chimera, Tom Hill, and others are teaming up to do this same thing and planning on releasing stuff later this year. Chimera wouldn't come out and say it directly, but everyone was thinking it. That means loads of authentic elites will be released to the masses. Here's the quote: "My other new project with Tom will hit the market and start being released hopefully sometime in June or July... over the next year or so we'll release over 100 elite genotypes for your adoration, and a further 100 hopefully within the following year. "



OMG that is the coolest news I've heard in a long time. It wuld be pretty easy to see who had genuinely great phenos, and breeding skills by getting the exact clone that's for sure. Then you know you're not just picking the wrong pheno or something.

Looks like I have some good reading material. Thanks.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

I used the hawks eye for spores since there descriptions are VERY in depth with lots of pics and Ryche Hawk has tons of good reviews.. I ordered B+ becausee its suppsoedly very versatile and easy to grow for my first and Penis Envy, because its legendary, extremely potent for a cubensis, and has an albino substrain.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an Idea - can we all start posting pictures of the actual seeds? Tan ones, leopard spotted, black...they all look so cool!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I used the hawks eye for spores since there descriptions are VERY in depth with lots of pics and Ryche Hawk has tons of good reviews.. I ordered B+ becausee its suppsoedly very versatile and easy to grow for my first and Penis Envy, because its legendary, extremely potent for a cubensis, and has an albino substrain.


Think i might go with azurescens my first time wit shrooms... Seein as how i had some F'in Awesome trips on them...
I havent taken any in about 7yrs either...

How bout after they dry post a pic of the before and after...
Im glad one of us did this....

Nah im not over on at that other Place..... 
(forgot the rest of ur post...LoL)

Someone posted a thread about that "clone-seed" stuff the other day...
PPl were sayin its the end of seeds as we know it...
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/world-news/201358832-clone-seed-technology.html


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Gratitude is a virtue too so maybe u should say thanks for the referal and quit actin like you know it all........if you like cz now, you should imagine how much I liked it BEFORE it got swamped and I can't order there anymore. .........yout welcome.


dude wtf

i say somthing nice and get called ungrateful and a idiot who ruined your "black panthers party"

whats wrong with people, so quick to bark and spit vs extend the olive branch


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the variety of seeds, and u will ony need to buy 1 clone seed of elites so seeds won't go anywhere. .......... I'm not sure on this, but I THINK cubensis are the only type you can do with brown rice flower cakes using the pf tek. Any other type(pan cyans, azure, etc) require a pressure cooker and bulk substrate... which is no big deal, but not what I wanted to do my first time. Ill do a few more cake runs, then do bulk


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

> Someone posted a thread about that "clone-seed" stuff the other day...
> PPl were sayin its the end of seeds as we know it...
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/wor...echnology.html


Very cool stuff!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 1, 2012)

i love blue ringers . . . . . .all time favorite trip

_cyanescens are my most intense trips, and i can find local in mid october to early november_


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah cubensis are the weakest I guess. I've never known what kind I was getting before, so growing em is pretty cool. After another cake run, I'm goin to do a monotub fruiting chamber with wild bird seed cased with coco and vermiculite..... just gotta get a pressure cooker. I will also be making spore prints of the penis envy so I can make my own spore syringes.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

That's sounds kick ass...
Yah if you ever got mushrooms that look like the runts of the litter..
Blackish bruised lookin stems.. with WaVy Caps.. Those are the cyanescens...
azurescens, look about the same just not those WaVy caps... Is i think how it went... 
Thats what i get on the reg... It was funny i would show people those and the Cubensis, fat stem big cap joints..
And everyone would always want the big ones... Not knowin the ugly lil guys were Multiple times more potent....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 1, 2012)

My girl just pulled out a bag of boomers yesterday. She got em for me getting my freedom back.Don't see myself eating any of those! They look pretty good though.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would prob do it one more time, just cause its been so long...

But i would want to grow my own...LoL


----------



## dankerous (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah man always found smaller mushrooms would destroy me,I think as they get bigger they dont produce anymore psilocybin beyond a certain point,they just build more flesh as such.



jkahndb0 said:


> That's sounds kick ass...
> Yah if you ever got mushrooms that look like the runts of the litter..
> Blackish bruised lookin stems.. with WaVy Caps.. Those are the cyanescens...
> azurescens, look about the same just not those WaVy caps... Is i think how it went...
> ...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I would prob do it one more time, just cause its been so long...
> 
> But i would want to grow my own...LoL


I'm thinking about maybe doing it on the 4th of july. Just enough to feel good.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

Its very satisfying. I LOVE growing pot but its really fun too learn to grow something that is not even a plant, in a totally sterile environment. I highly recommend growing them.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

I remember eating like half an eight would make you feel real good, and not get all weird.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 1, 2012)

A eighth always gave me a good trip but I ate a quarter before and was really tore up lol.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

On those clone seeds. Does anyone have any links, info on that? Are they actually going to release them this year?


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> On those clone seeds. Does anyone have any links, info on that? Are they actually going to release them this year?


There aren't any release dates yet, but chimera isn't one to create hype to move product so he probably wouldn't say they're going to be released this year without meaning it.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 1, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> This was posted by logic, shortly after they launched the new website, on 3/19/12:
> "For the next month we wont have a thcbay, we are currently programming a whole new version from fresh."
> 
> I'm sure alien has an agreement with logic that all alien drops happen at the farm first, so until the farm is open no new drops.


Didn't know about Alien Drops at the farm being first but makes sense, Logic is a douche like that. So thanks for letting me know, I've been checking the CC everyday waiting for them because it will all be gone fast.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> There aren't any release dates yet, but chimera isn't one to create hype to move product so he probably wouldn't say they're going to be released this year without meaning it.


I saw that thread on breedbay. They said they were releasing this year?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I saw that thread on breedbay. They said they were releasing this year?


This year, isnt a set date... 



Yah, an eigth was a Good trip.. anything more was overkill... But still enjoyable at the appropriate setting....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> *This year, isnt a set date... *
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, an eigth was a Good trip.. anything more was overkill... But still enjoyable at the appropriate setting....


Yeah, but he's saying they said it if I'm reading his post right.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, but he's saying they said it if I'm reading his post right.


They just said later this year..





> They're (Bright Moments) in the mail atm, so soon as they land with MrC they'll get listed.
> Paitience is the key in this game as every grower knows
> 
> 
> ...


@ TodaY 3:30pm


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not banking on anything, but I was just curious as a possible release time.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

LoL....

Check out what they had at Spannabis....

Imagin goin into the grocery store and grabbin some CannaSeeds nd Herb outta One of these Babies...









> I'm dissapointed- nay disgusted- at the global cannabis seed market... I think in it's current form it's a destructive force to cannabis. I'd like to see the for-profit hacking stop, and help bring about a situation where everybody has access to elite genes and nobody needs seeds. Then, hopefully the true educated breeders (like Tom Hill, etc) willing to do the work will actually make improvements and properly preserve lines for the future, and the incessant reshuffling without goal or vision will stop.... because there won't be any profit to drive  the ship.
> 
> One can only hope.
> 
> ...


/\,.......
I think that bit about Chimera and T-Hill comin out with Clone-Seeds fairly soon might not be to far off...LoL


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sux its dutch passion doin it, but this is interesting..........http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news-and-development/clone-seed
> 
> 
> Looks like Jim Ortega may have finally got paid. His boy has been talking about this for a few years now and I thought he was full of shit. Wondered how jr was paying for his new range rover


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

Didn't someone say hof broke up??

This is a post on another forum about this..

dude i said i spoke to them through another site so no matter who you talk to it wasn't them, no disrespect to bodhi. gato said they have been very busy. they restocked some of the x's at the tude about 2 weeks ago and is restocking the rest of their line very soon. 
as a matter of fact they are on another site looking for some testers for some new x's that's in the making, so this thread has become nothing but gossip (no disrespect) if you really look at it. hope that helps.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Have you guys seen Mr. Nice's new z series seeds?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Have you guys seen Mr. Nice's new z series seeds?


High CBD strains designed for Medical users in mind..?


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2012)

Nevermind 

/\,......


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just got accepted to GGG testing.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Didn't someone say hof broke up??
> 
> This is a post on another forum about this..
> 
> ...


Yah, someone in the release thread kept complainin to bodhi how he couldnt get in touch with HOF....
(The packs he bought had like 2/10 germ on em....)
And bodhi eventually responded with, HOF has disbanded....
Dont see how it was bodhi's prob though... But in true B-man fashion... He made it rain up in therr...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol.. 2/10 damn I would be looking got that breeder with a axe


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

I know right....
Dude tried like 4 different sites..... And he had talked to them then they had disappeared...LoL
So it just fueled the HOF is no longer argument....
Horrible logic though... Just cause someone used another breeder's male doesn't mean that other breeder is now responsible in case they decide to Houdini on the world...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I know right....
> Dude tried like 4 different sites..... And he had talked to them then they had disappeared...LoL
> So it just fueled the HOF is no longer argument....
> Horrible logic though... Just cause someone used another breeder's male doesn't mean that other breeder is now responsible in case they decide to Houdini on the world...


Lol... You know which strain it was? How is the donors looking? I got some Buddha og ready for flower and ghost og that just broke soil..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just got accepted to GGG testing.


Congrats good luck!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Congrats good luck!


Thanks, hopefully I get a good gene set to run. I wouldn't mind finding a nice mother of something I wouldn't normally run.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm quite sure with what they are working with whatever u get set out with will be something u want to run


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just got accepted to GGG testing.


Awsome news bro! Anything from ggg is fire so whatever you get will be great stuff.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 1, 2012)

The Dawgs is a lil less than ~2wks now....
Just snappd this....


lil blessins 2, Plushberry.. Bout the same age...

Nah dont remember which packs.. Green python is comin to mind but i cant be sure....

(Gonna transplant later this week,,, let these babies take off.....)


----------



## dankstar comet (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good Jk.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy pollen chuckers over at RD! If there was not any test grows on their other gear, try and find some on all those new strains they released. Great marketing with the cup and 2 for 1 specials.....BRILLIANT! Still waiting on my Karma Bitch..........Harvest is looking better than expected, no self mutilation in my future. Extra week helped for sure. Do you know what you have when your mother in law is up to her neck in cement? Not enough cement


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol... You know which strain it was? How is the donors looking? I got some Buddha og ready for flower and ghost og that just broke soil..


The strain was 'backfire' ironically enough. I saw on canna collective today that HOF posted a few days ago that they will be remaking jade grenade(green crack x Appalachia) so it seems they are still in the biz? Maybe not all of the partners are continuing.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 2, 2012)

For those of you that want buds smaller than your thumbnail when dried http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/trichome-jungle-seeds-lurry-smurf/prod_3861.html AHAHAHAHA! Pink and BCS Plushberry are almost ready to take cuts.............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like 12/12 from seed with cfls lol!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 2, 2012)

Why would you even post that pic? My harvest is looking HUGE after seeing that!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Why would you even post that pic? My harvest is looking HUGE after seeing that!


Looks like one of my clones


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> For those of you that want buds smaller than your thumbnail when dried http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/trichome-jungle-seeds-lurry-smurf/prod_3861.html AHAHAHAHA! Pink and BCS Plushberry are almost ready to take cuts.............


Wasn't Gud looking for some dime bag buds? Lol...

3 days left on loompa's yeti og(headband BX) at CC auction and it's sitting at $430usd.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

That is just crazy!! I hate auctions just for that. People just got money to blow!


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sour banana's was $230.. sounded like a nice new X id pay $200-$250 cant justify paying that for some beans...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Sour banana is a old x banana og x sour d ibl..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 2, 2012)

Posted up some pics of one of my firestarter phenos on the zon if anybodys interested.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sour d and Reserva Privada's #18 has been in my artillery of late its good gear i just want something a bit more...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 2, 2012)

i wouldnt mind grabbin soem Flying Dutchmans sgiznit. I really dig the Pot Of Gold smoke and hes got soem other old skewl shit i want.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Posted up some pics of one of my firestarter phenos on the zon if anybodys interested.


yes sir....


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Hof is not broken up, or at least not out of business. And I've had 100% germ on there seeds. My 5 urkle x appalachia phenos were flipped on 3/15 and already frostin up nicely. Crazy. I can't wait to see them in a month.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey dizzle where the hell u been bud? I had pot of gold once and someone really fucked up the cure or somethin, it was GROSS. I can't really blame the bud cuz u never REALLY know what ur getting or how it was grown/cured. Did get me pretty high tho


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

> Posted up some pics of one of my firestarter phenos on the zon if anybodys interested.


I would love to see them!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Posted up some pics of one of my firestarter phenos on the zon if anybodys interested.


looking real nice as usual, and im loving my GGG strains so far cant wait to see em perform


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 2, 2012)

Alphakronik Genes Seeds Jackpot Royale back in stock at the tude 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/alphakronik-genes-seeds-jackpot-royale/prod_3372.html


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

hell yeah man...i'd be down for some "clone seeds." that would be very interesting to get in on some test trials when/if breeders get it figured out. TGA needs to get down on that and release Black Cherry Soda to the world 

i wonder how long they can be stored...?

but i would still buy a lot of seeds as well, i love the pheno hunt, its exciting to me.

fuck man...today is my first day off work in a few weeks, i'm bored as shit and lookin for seeds to buy lol...wanted to sleep in but my dog raided the kitty litter box and woke me up at 6:30, licking my face with cat shit breath...never good lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 2, 2012)

Man that blackmaui that snow high seeds is gonna be dropping sounds super dank.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Man that blackmaui that snow high seeds is gonna be dropping sounds super dank.


i was gifted 20 of their blueberry blast a while back...almost threw em out cuz i never heard of them...glad i didnt, their shit looks dank for sure.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

can't wait to run this again....i really fucked it up this time, by the 4th week of 12/12 i realized it needed double the nutes that i normally feed and by week 5 it was too late and around 50-60% of its fan leaves were dead, the rest were dying....so basically bud growth stopped at that point....leaving the buds small and quite airy....but i'd say that's all my fault, not the genetics....i'll know better next time 

it smells very sweet, reminds me of the smell of the sugar factories at harvest time....the taste is even sweeter...and has kind of a floral taste as well. very nice motivational high, great morning/daytime smoke....and its some creeper (which i love)...smoke it and 5-10 minutes later it all hits you at once. i definitely recommend Green Python. haven't trimmed it all yet so i don't know what the yield is like but i'd say it would be above average if grown correctly


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

/\............. Nice thx man...

I got a green python back in the Bean Storage Unit...
Now im even more excited to run it "next season".....



karmas a bitch said:


> Man that blackmaui that snow high seeds is gonna be dropping sounds super dank.


You can fuckin say that again......

eddie lep Maui Waui x KOS Black Forest....

Awwwwwwww.... Yeahhhhh Buddy..... Even though im Quttin buyin beans right now... Im grabbin those...LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude snowhigh seeds are bomb I def want the BBB and some of the other limiteds....... cmt that python looks dank!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would request that BBB as a freebies with next purchase....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

cmt that green python looks great super frosty

where are snowhigh seeds listed at?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> cmt that green python looks great super frosty
> 
> where are snowhigh seeds listed at?


Nowhere yet...
Will be at Cz...


Check this ooot....



Greenblood said:


> *without glasses.. HPS glow...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 2, 2012)

My gage green testers arrived. Right on time. Cause it's my birthday and I was gonna pop something today anyways! 12 beans into paper towels. ChemOgXmendo montage


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice karmas! Happy b day


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

(ChemDawg x OG) x ( Mendo Purps x ( Trainwreck x '98 Aloha WW))

GodSpeed My friend.. Cause i fear Where you are headed.... There may be no return...


Happy B-Day Yo....


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy BDay KaB!


----------



## taaldow (Apr 2, 2012)

happy b-day Kb smoke hard lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy birthday KAB, have a good one


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 2, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My gage green testers arrived. Right on time. Cause it's my birthday and I was gonna pop something today anyways! 12 beans into paper towels. ChemOgXmendo montage


Happy B-Day KAB, congrats on the GGG tester beans. This is a little off topic but did anybody here that the FEDS raided Oaksterdam this morning? This is not good.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

Some of the beans I germd after less than a week Dry are Pooppin above ground...
I am Quite Surprised....

I cant imagine what the germ rate is gunna be with a proper dry on these babies 100% maybe??


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy bday karma! Congrats on those dude they sound like they're gonna be killer!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

> *(04-02) 10:04 PDT Oakland* -- Federal agents swooped in Monday morning to search Oaksterdam University in Oakland, the state's first cannabis industry training school.
> 
> Agents with the U.S. Marshals Service, the Drug Enforcement Administration and the Internal Revenue Service's criminal investigation division are searching the school at the corner of 16th Street and Broadway, in the heart of the city's widely recognized downtown cannabis-oriented district, authorities said.
> The school has been cordoned off by yellow caution tape.
> ...


jhnrtnnmnmwtm


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 2, 2012)

A little seed update, all 6 of my cali con sunset ltd are above ground and my Conni OGChem that are two days behind the sunset ltd i got 9 of 11 above ground so far. Every thing lookin good.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks the Bright Moments drop is not happening until the end of the week at CZ. Bummer


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy b-day Karma, enjoy those beans


----------



## KrAzEo (Apr 2, 2012)

I could see how this could become addicting


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

Still haven't decided of im gonna Grab the Bright moments...
At first i was like YAh!!!
Now im not 100%...
I got enough beans to pop for a lifetime... And i already have the GS-OG..




KrAzEo said:


> Tudes replacin the UFO freebies with "Green Bud" from CH9. Way better than "UFO#1".


What the hell are you talkin about.....

UFO=== Unbelievable Free Offer...


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn I want that timewreck and spacedawg but I also really need my plushberry back. Maybe ill get down on the tga promo. Does hemp depot do 5 packs?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah, just 10 packs... But the price is right....


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

seed score!






*Mighty Grape (REF: 1733)*
Option 1 :*Regular*
Option 2 :*5*
£19.99
1






*X-Dog (REF: 1617)*
Option 1 :*Regular*
Option 2 :*10*
£39.49
1

*Original Total*​
£67.48​ 
*11% Discount*​
- £8.00​(rollitup)

*Subtotal*​
£59.48​
*Postage*​
£8.00​
*Total*​
£60.94​


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

first hemp depot order in about a week.

tga & cannacopia for me.

stoked


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice Gud..
i was thinking about ordering some Tga from hemp depot still undecided.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 2, 2012)

Next in line for me is tga. Unless snow high drops that black Maui. I really want those bright moments but I dont know if I'll get them or not. This trip to Colorado was an unexpected expense.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone send cash to hd? Wish I could email my order form, there order form says "Strain Name: and Seeds In Pack:"


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy Bday Karma!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 2, 2012)

I send money orders to hemp depot. Get the international ones. Never had an issue other it takes a while


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Anyone send cash to hd? Wish I could email my order form, there order form says "Strain Name: and Seeds In Pack:"


Yah thats why i have passed on HD


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

happy bday k_a_b !

gonna rolly a spliffy and celibrate your mama's good work & a prefectly shot nut by your dad.

that x-dog from alpine seeds is pretty fat : nlx x chemdawg

http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=alpine-seeds&prod_url=alpine-seeds-x-dog

gonna cut that choc mind to the bone and toss the remainder ===> cause we strictly ebb/flow now.

all and i mean ALL plants in coco were chopped and tossed or hashed. done with it.

cracked some (fem) og kush today.

and gonna crack that romberry (last order) too.

hitting lowes in the AM ...& new table done by the afternoon ...& two week harvest cycle started next day.

ahem.

bust zips.

*

& i hear no bad stuff about hemp depot. 
they have to get my $ for TGA & cannacopia all day on price alone.

one pack of TGA and 3 of cannacopia is what imma do.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

Is the Katsu Bubba Kush from a S1?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy bday Kab enjoy..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is the Katsu Bubba Kush from a S1?


Supposedly a different cut from the pre98


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

I ask because I asked Mrs. RD if the Bubba Kush that is used in their OX is Pre-98 and she said yes. Moonshine Man or whoever from RD said it's the Katsu.

Rare Dankness OX = Katsu Bubba Kush x (Katsu Bubba Kush x DJ Shore Bluemoonshine)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy birthday KAB!! 

Got my package in today from GGG (it's popping time)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

How many F'in X's does He have.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> How many F'in X's does He have.......


42 and thTs not countin the og crosses.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy Bday KaB!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 42 and thTs not countin the og crosses.


I hope all the ppl that he farms this work out to knows what there doin....


Hey gud...
I noticed that x-dog awhile ago while i perusing the depths of seedfinder...(never pulled the trigger regrettedly)
Lemme know how you like Alpine....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 2, 2012)

anyone want to take a stab at what (1H F2) or (IH F2 is)??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know but I will know soon... Ghost og broke soil waiting for my facewrecks now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anyone want to take a stab at what (1H F2) or (IH F2 is)??


Inferno Haze F2
If its about ur GGG testers....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Inferno Haze F2
> If its about ur GGG testers....


yes sir! that is what I be asking about  Inferno Haze.... Well, This will be my first haze then


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> yes sir! that is what I be asking about  Inferno Haze.... Well, This will be my first haze then


You should check out Skunkmunkie's Inferno haze run...



> So... we've managed to get this gal frostier and more potent with every run! This thing has so much potential that we haven't even fully recognized yet.
> 
> The last few lab tests results showed 23% THC .5% CBD, then we got it to go 23% and 3% CBD, not sure where the discrepancy comes from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

just picked up from CV
Lemon Skunk x Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough BX
Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush
Rezdog Massachusetts Super Skunk x Hindu Kush F2's

cant wait to pop em


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You should check out Skunkmunkie's Inferno haze run...


Yes, Yes I should  Thanks for the Directions Jk!!!


----------



## JCashman (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Still haven't decided of im gonna Grab the Bright moments...
> At first i was like YAh!!!
> Now im not 100%...
> I got enough beans to pop for a lifetime... And i already have the GS-OG..


thats exactly where i'm at. whgen it drops im gonna look around and see if theres anything else i want but dont need. and try to knocl them out. maybe im wrong, but the bright moments sounds a lot like a GSOG that has more chance to throw out GS heavy phenos.

please correct me if im wrong.



also happy bday KAB!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 2, 2012)

cz delivered today.

ordred 10 of supernatural's grapehead's for 50$

freebies:
immortal's jaffa cake
immortal's sr71 purple kush x kings kroos f2
?'s jock x horror
?'s [mosca's bubba kush x Old Time Moonshine] x Yo Mamma male


BAMN!

plus this saturday went to one of the sickest show i have seen in years. its a good weeken


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 2, 2012)

ya the freebies are always interesting . . . . got a 6 Cheesy SAK that i started five of recently we will see how they turn out


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

Its either Jock Horror F2's... Or its Blue Moon x Jock Horror....

Bodhi F2 - sr71 purple kush x kings kross f2

Anybody seen Mosca's Dali for $75

Dali - WestCoastDawg x C99


Yah JC that's my take on it as well.....


----------



## cerberus (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't like the no like situation
and i don't like how little rep i give out..

@JK You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jkahndb0 again.


looking again and... slapping forhead 

jock horror x Full moon.


and! 

happy bday KaBman, what lucky is going to happen to you today?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

You may like this thread cerebus...
And those Full Moon beans...
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/progress/201356501-kind-mind-95-canna-madness-16.html

KM has some good stuff...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

Got a reply from Nick at Holy Smoke - how cool is that! Here is Holy Smoke Malawi baby:







She started from this:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 2, 2012)

That looks indi dom might want to check it.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You may like this thread cerebus...
> And those Full Moon beans...
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/progress/201356501-kind-mind-95-canna-madness-16.html
> 
> KM has some good stuff...


I must be really stoned, i saw some good stuff but nothing about the beans. but i did some more diggin and all the freebies look sick to me.

im debating the Jock horror x full moons or the Mosca OTMxbubba kush X Bodhi's Yo Mamma on my next popping.. but hell i ordered the grapeheads.

I wanted some Bodhi and now i got variations of her, the wheel oh life is slowly clicking it's way around.

and at Mohican
IMHO you don't see their leaning until they mature, its still way way to young to make that call. i'm a believer you have to wait until the start of flower for leaves to change and the plant to do its morphing but at the least veg her lon enough she shows some more age. again just my oppinion

she looks healthy!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

cerberus said:


> and at Mohican
> IMHO you don't see their leaning until they mature, its still way way to young to make that call. i'm a believer you have to wait until the start of flower for leaves to change and the plant to do its morphing but at the least veg her lon enough she shows some more age. again just my oppinion
> 
> she looks healthy!


Agreed 100%

@jkahn did you buy any bodhi from the last auction? Or batman? I just wanna know what freebies you got. Thx


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You may like this thread cerebus...
> And those Full Moon beans...
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/progress/201356501-kind-mind-95-canna-madness-16.html
> 
> KM has some good stuff...


Hell yea he does. 

This post is a tribute to the fine man that I know...Kindmind95. Great friend and fellow dankster. Pro-Amateur grower extraordinare.


----------



## bloodstone (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy B-Day Kab, grats on the seeds.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> @jkahn did you buy any bodhi from the last auction? Or batman? I just wanna know what freebies you got. Thx


I did.. from Breedbay/SeurBidz. 
& I haven't received my beans yet. I Dont expect them till this next week.

I expect to receive Brother Monks C99 beans as freebies... because I asked for them in particular. Breedbay auctions do not generally come with freebies unless listed as such or if you request them.

I wanted the Monk C99's because he worked with Grimm stock. 
"To quell any confusion, these freebies are a 4th generation IBL made by me, from "Original C99 F1 Genetics" aquired from Heavens Stairway around 2003. They are from the original gene pool. "

I really had no interest in Gooeybreeder beans cuz I have a bunch. Gooeybeans are typically given out as are some of the crosses sent in from the community. Subcool/TGA F2's no thanks, I have the real ones. I have never ever received a Bodhiseeds freebie after purchasing Bodhi genes at SeurBidz. 

The Brother Monk C99 beans are gonna be sick.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Breedbay auctions do not generally come with freebies unless listed as such or if you request them.


^^^lame...


BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I have never ever received a Bodhiseeds freebie after purchasing Bodhi genes at SeurBidz.


^^^lame...


BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The Brother Monk C99 beans are gonna be sick.
> 
> View attachment 2103189


Looks on the heavy side, is it? Happy you're stoked on those.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

The general consensus so far from what I read is that Brother Monk has put out some nice crosses and IBL stuff so I'll be pleased to find out for myself. That photo was his.

As for the things I just mentioned regarding freebies and what not.. its also worth mentioning that historically Breedbay auctions are considerably less expensive than most seedbanks/retailers. They were selling ten packs of TGA stuff from between $50-$60 in the past. Bodhi stuff goes $60-$80 usually. But there's plenty of packs I've seen over the years that have been pretty tempting at $30-$40. In fact one of my all time favorite strains.. Space Princess was only a $35 pack. So it's a two sided sword.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> ^^^lame...
> 
> 
> ^^^lame...
> ...



I got a package comin this week with Lil Blessins #3... 
That i specifically requested, and i didnt order any Bodhi....


Hey batman, i would get up with BrotherMonk.. I think those C-99's are past the F4 stage now...
Or if you dont care about that stuff just call them IBL, cuz im pretty sure there atleast F5....

In the stash from seurbidz...
around 60 or so,,, C99 F4...
30 or so Lil Blessin #2
70 or so You Want This
Purple Haze IX
JTR F2
Pandoras Box F2

Freebies from this past YR... Gotta love freebies
(nd the lil bless #3)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I got a package comin this week with Lil Blessins #3...
> That i specifically requested, and i didnt order any Bodhi....
> 
> 
> ...


I would be willing to bet its the closest I am going to get to my old keeper pheno C99 from seed. 
I know of a few growers who've had good luck with them including Squonk, an old time pal from the Bay.

I was debating a while ago on givin Moscas a try but I met these Monk seeds are better. & FREE.. VS. $80 Moscas elsewhere. Can't beat that. Win win. Stable & Free. Two things I can appreciate.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yah i was about to cop Mosca's then i saw these... I was like huh, what...
Sorry Mosca Ol' Buddy Ol' Pal.. But Fuck You, B. Monk here i come...
And i bought a bunch of shit specifically for the Freebies...LoL
(it was cheap mr. nice stuff... nd i wanted mr. nice anyway)

Hell be comin out with the IBGum IBL soon... Squonk already grew those.....

Hey BombBud, just write on ur invoice , Please give BlaBla freebie... or if u dont have a freebie in mind.. Just always write Please give freebie...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Smoke Mulanje and Malawi:


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 2, 2012)

seurbidz? Is that were you all are ordering from? 

I like to buy seeds to it's just so hard to keep up with who is shipping seeds and who's not. lol

I am going to check that site out just wanted someone to confirm the site THANKS


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> seurbidz? Is that were you all are ordering from?
> 
> I like to buy seeds to it's just so hard to keep up with who is shipping seeds and who's not. lol
> 
> I am going to check that site out just wanted someone to confirm the site THANKS


Yo we order from A LOT of sites.....
LoL... 

Yes seurbidz is a good one... Theres a link there to the main retail store too....


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yo we order from A LOT of sites.....


Yeah I dig it I just cant keep up lol

Givin up on CZ can't get a response. Not to fond of the seeddepot after some things I read here.

About to try seaofseeds.

Tired of the tude, and herbies

Sannie put me on his shit list so I have had to stop ordering from their.

So hook a cracka up!! LOL


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 2, 2012)

Ahhh how in the hell have I been missing that place!? Seems simple to order too so nice.

And you can buy it now no fuggin way!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Ahhh how in the hell have I been missing that place!? Seems simple to order too so nice.
> 
> And you can buy it now no fuggin way!


They have a retail site, cannaseur.. thats just the auctions


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

sea of seeds is good.

hope they change up those LAME freebies.

kandy kush , okay.
lemonese, maybe.

if i had outdoor space... kc brains all the way.

[youtube]Uns_vpYsTuo[/youtube]


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 2, 2012)

Alright thanks fellas I would give you all rep. but I must spread it around more first.

What an exciting day I get to spend more cash on unneeded beans for my collection lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Alright thanks fellas I would give you all rep. but I must spread it around more first.
> 
> What an exciting day I get to spend more cash on unneeded beans for my collection lol


Yo dont forget the seaofseeds 11% discount code...
They change it up, so just google..
i think spannabis might work

(one more than the 'tude.. no thats not obvious..LoL)


CZ finally got its first negative feedback..LoL


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

the tude is good.

but with sage pay there's this extra verification all of a sudden.

i couldn't get seed on that eva special... had seedism deisel in a cart and straight to the dumper cause they want bank account info?

stoked i have a nice stash in case these "stores" all fall the fuck off.

e$ko got some seed on the way to the triangle. 

i haven't totally updated my list :

Delta9 Seeds : SuperStar
Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Chemdog 
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 
Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1
Alphakronik : Alpha Dawg
High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush
Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese
Eva Seeds : Monster
Eva Seeds : Papa's Candy
Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison
Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II
World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower
Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit
White Label Seeds : White Skunk
Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connection : Jedi Kush
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream
Reserva Privada : Sour Kush
TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE
Nirvana : Master Kush
Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields F3
Sannie Seeds : Killa Queen x NYCD
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush F3
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Sannie Seeds : jackberry x ko kush
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields #7
Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Cheese
Dinafem : Blue Widow
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Critical+
Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk
unknown : white x stardawg F2
Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : Lavander Haze
[email protected] : Blueberry
[email protected] : Kashmir Glory Hole
[email protected] : Shiva Skunk
TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit
BOG : Blue Kush
Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW
Gage Green : Pepe le Chem
Gage Green : RL King
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Dynasty Seed : Cosmic Brain
Freedom of Seeds : Godberry
Freedom of Seeds : Romberry
Cannacopia : BC Roadkill x Deep Chunk
Dizzle Frost : C99
Dizzle Frost : Chocolate Chunky Monkey
Immortal Flowers : Headband BX
&#12288;
&#12288;
just got that x-dog & mighty grape so those too.&#12288;
&#12288;

clones : nl x bb , spacedawg , space princess , blue dream , 707 , carmel kush , original sage , double white , kashmir glory hole , chocolate mind melt , killing fields , blackberry kush , houston shoreline , alphadawg (sativa leaning)

project : grape stomper bx
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hell be comin out with the IBGum IBL soon... Squonk already grew those.....
> 
> Hey BombBud, just write on ur invoice , Please give BlaBla freebie... or if u dont have a freebie in mind.. Just always write Please give freebie...


^^^^*like*


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

Gud you have Jacks Suprise? You should run that. I'd love to see that shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

hmmm... let me pull that & place in the "to do" folder.



we all dro now... so im working on keeping my flow up with knowns.

got 6 space princess cuts soaking in tea ...ready to hit the cloner. 

like little bushy perfekt plants. so wierd looking. hope they run!

im not sure how long those are gonna need to veg for the stretch i want.

no biggie... whatever SP roots goes into mapito & into flower.

im gonna throw them down with choc mind (last run).

& with my recent flip i invested some small change into gallons & gallons of shit i use for the lab. 

soooooooooo happy to grow in peace with backup.

few bags of rockwool mini's 
& few bottles of rooting powder 
& one 1000y ballast/bulb backup... and i'll have a dro store in my crib.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

Gods Vagina doesn't stretch much. That shit stays small and tight. Which is a good thing for me. I work with low ceilings. I'm constantly going to be bending and tieing this next run. I can see it now.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 2, 2012)

i got some og kush fems in a towel now.

next flip & hemp depot = tga / chernyobl

yeah im wondering about SP now. she's THE prefect mother plant. i mean wonderful.

but im not sure she's gonna make the cut if she cant stretch to 2.5 to 3'.

we'll see. with mapito i can just put plants in veg on a small cookie sheet/low hung tote type tray for a bottom hand feed 

they need to be like 1.5' to make 3' abouts?

with SP that "extra step" really is not fitting the current model.

hmmmm... well one or two runs done right will be the deciding factor.

did i mention i have three rooted  

maybe spacedawg is the better option?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 2, 2012)

*Name**Options**Quantity**Cost*  




 Ortega Indica  Option 1: *feminised*
Option 2: *5*
  USD $56.89     




 Strawberry Cough  Option 1: *feminised*
Option 2: *5*
  USD $66.51     




 Strawberry Sour Diesel (T-Light)  Option 1: *feminised*
Option 2: *5*
  USD $55.21     




 Mighty Grape  Option 1: *regular*
Option 2: *5*
  USD $32.04     




 Sour Cherry  Option 1: *regular*
Option 2: *10*
  USD $48.06     




 1x Kc 36 Fems n/a1FREE 




 1x Kc Brains Leda Una Regs n/a1FREE 




 2x KC 36 Regs n/a1FREE 




 2x Kc 42 Regs n/a1FREE 




 2x Lemoneese Regs (cheese x lemon) n/a1FREE 




 2x Kandy kush Regs n/a1FREE 




 2x Devils Harvest Shoreline Fems n/a1FREE 




 Freedom Of Seeds 5x Godberry Regs n/a1FREE 




 2x Breeders Boutique Casey Jones S1 Fems n/a1FREE  *Sub Total**USD $258.71*   *Discount (11%)**-USD $28.46*   *Total**USD $230.20
*
 
Can you tell what flavors of weed I like?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

I Just spotted one you havent added to tha List....LoL


But its a sweet list Gud.....



Nice grab on those DH shorelines....
Ass?


Think ima make a 2'x2' ebb & flow.... do a lil test....
Now all i gotta do is buy the fittings, and a stronger pump...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i got some og kush fems in a towel now.
> 
> next flip & hemp depot = tga / chernyobl
> 
> ...


Spacedawg will stretch 2X. Both yield like you want them too, hit hard, and smell like.. well you know how I feel about that. 

I'm smoking Spacedawg tonight before I watch Game of Thrones with my barely legal gal, previously known as very illegal jailbait. It's her favorite.



hydgrow said:


> Can you tell what flavors of weed I like?


I take it ur a lil fruity?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Spacedawg will stretch 2X. Both yield like you want them too, hit hard, and smell like.. well you know how I feel about that.
> 
> I'm smoking Spacedawg tonight before I watch Game of Thrones with my barely legal gal, previously known as very illegal jailbait. It's her favorite.


Im about to press Play.....
But of course i gotz to smoke first...LoL


Ohh and Gud that Samsara - AquaMista (El Alquimista) [NL x Ak-47]
Has a few surprises.. I fully seeded that bitch.. and it looked like if i didnt it would have yielded a few OZ's in a 2gallon pot.. I had it in a 16oz solo cup for its first 30days for a competition then switched it for flower... Nice 'N frosty..



subcool said:


> I didnt mean to be such a smart ass I apologize. I tend to be over flippant about things at times.
> 
> Yes The feds have been whittling away at the states rights from the day CO passed med.
> There latest target is the Seed industry and yes letters were sent out.
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn those casey jones freebies are gonna be nice. 2 s1s? Hell yeah where is that?


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 2, 2012)

6 pink chem x stardawg, 4 white strawberry diesel and 2 insane jane seedlings planted. Stardawg lookin kickass, flo x stardawg lookin kickass, a11g lookin great and culled 1 male today..... gonna pollinate my romulan with urkle x appalachia tommoro. Made a couple urkalachia f2s for the personal collection, cuz I know I can already tell there gonna be dank. ....... the only other time I flowered anesthesia she was really tiny, now I flowered a bush and she is CAKED in resin. Dense nugs. Definately glad I revegged her. Walhalla is revegged too.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 2, 2012)

@thelastwood that was at seaofseeds.com

@err-body else that order is comple but I did do away with the freedom of seeds. Now I just sit and wait lol

Oh yeah did the 2 pak of dutch passion thing for the free shirt too. DOH!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im about to press Play.....
> But of course i gotz to smoke first...LoL


Watch next weeks episode b4 everyone else... http://rapidshare.com/files/1988825940/Game.Of.Thrones.S02E02.720p.WEBRip.XviD-REFiLL.avi

Because we get the first word and first grab on good genetics it only makes sense we get our TV shows before anyone else too. ​


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

i feel bad for the dude who copped that mountain purple at auction for what over a $100-...

Its bought to get restocked wit some more new TCVG shit....
Now that is the word shit, not the line Shit....



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Watch episode 2 of season 2 before everyone else... http://rapidshare.com/files/1988825940/Game.Of.Thrones.S02E02.720p.WEBRip.XviD-REFiLL.avi
> 
> Because we get the first word and first grab on good genetics it only makes sense we get our TV shows before anyone else too. ​



It git pulled already
Now that i know its available ill find it.. Thx


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

NP dude. I'm downloading it right now... several links up at tehparadox.. reliable site to get rapidshares and frequently updated.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> NP dude. I'm downloading it right now... several links up at tehparadox.. reliable site to get rapidshares and frequently updated.


From that link u put up was down...
Im d/lin from somewhere else...
*wtf, its back up???

Yah, i dont even use a cable box, i only use my laptop hooked up to the tv.. 
I just didnt look, cuz i didnt think it would be out..LoL
(thx.. cant wait to be like.. oh yah im watchin ep 2..LoL)

I remember the entire 5th season of the wire came out before the 1st episode aired...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

How long from acceptance to being a tester for GGG until I actually get the beans? Do they give you tracking or anything like that? Do they tell you what you're getting before they arrive?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

No, and NO...

Santa Claus.. Bitch...



Id, rather stream stuff.. But i got no problem waiting....
*just checked.. nd its at my usual spot.. and i dont hafta d/l it...LoL
watchin it right now...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> No, and NO...
> 
> Santa Claus.. Bitch...
> 
> ...


Lmao... Patience more than likely I u we're accepted today you'll recive something by the end of the week... Might be a bit longer..
did you put what u like to grow in your app? They might accomadate something close or just something new.. Whatever you get it will be good.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao... Patience more than likely I u we're accepted today you'll recive something by the end of the week... Might be a bit longer..
> did you put what u like to grow in your app? They might accomadate something close or just something new.. Whatever you get it will be good.


I assume you meant to reply to me. I just wanted to know because they haven't responded since I gave them an address, and I wanted to know a general time they will arrive because I'm having them sent to a friends place because I'm out of town quite a bit (3-5 days sometimes). 



Lambsbread x Inferno Haze and the Mendo Queen (Mendo Montage pheno) x Grape Stomper OG.

Just got word that's what I'm getting... Sounds killer.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah it was meant for u.. You should get it by the end of the week


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Id, rather stream stuff.. But i got no problem waiting....
> *just checked.. nd its at my usual spot.. and i dont hafta d/l it...LoL
> watchin it right now...


It's a good show. 99% of everything I watch is 720p MKV Rip straight from the net. I have a really powerful desktop hometheater PC with HDMI out going through an Onkyo 7.2 home theater receiver, all Klipsch reference speakers, and a 58" Panasonic THX Plasma running as a second display monitor.. extended desktop. It's bad ass. Nothing beats BluRay and HDTV Rips, I have 5TB of storage just for media. Once in a while I play some Xbox.

1st passion- Cannabis
2nd passion- hometheater

Gotta have priorities. if it doesn't have buds or buttons... I'm usually not interested.


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

@batmanskunk LIKE! gotta have bass bro..


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It's a good show. 99% of everything I watch is 720p MKV Rip straight from the net. I have a really powerful desktop hometheater PC with HDMI out going through an Onkyo 7.2 home theater receiver, all Klipsch reference speakers, and a 58" Panasonic THX Plasma running as a second display monitor.. extended desktop. It's bad ass. Nothing beats BluRay and HDTV Rips, I have 5TB of storage just for media. Once in a while I play some Xbox.
> 
> 1st passion- Cannabis
> 2nd passion- hometheater
> ...


Maybe you could give me some advice. I have an onkyo 5.1 and I blew my center channel this weekend when jamming out. My speakers are energy take classics. What would be a good center channel to replace it with...? I assume I was clipping so bad it fried the speaker. I thought it was sounding pretty good, but what do I know?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It's a good show. 99% of everything I watch is 720p MKV Rip straight from the net. I have a really powerful desktop hometheater PC with HDMI out going through an Onkyo 7.2 home theater receiver, all Klipsch reference speakers, and a 58" Panasonic THX Plasma running as a second display monitor.. extended desktop. It's bad ass. Nothing beats BluRay and HDTV Rips, I have 5TB of storage just for media. Once in a while I play some Xbox.
> 
> 1st passion- Cannabis
> 2nd passion- hometheater
> ...


LoL....
My Setup isnt worthy of the word....

Dell ----------> Dynex
Via HDMI

Haha


Lambsbread x Inferno Haze and the Mendo Queen (Mendo Montage pheno) x Grape Stomper OG.

Fuckin a Horn e Frog... Most ppl dont hear hwat their gettin...


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have bose... some say over-rated...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Maybe you could give me some advice. I have an onkyo 5.1 and I blew my center channel this weekend when jamming out. My speakers are energy take classics. What would be a good center channel to replace it with...? I assume I was clipping so bad it fried the speaker. I thought it was sounding pretty good, but what do I know?


That's easy. Klipsch Model RC-10

Klipsch manufactures Energy. I am a Klipsch authorized seller/repair person. Very familiar with both products.
Similar sound and most comparable replacement on the market, and not pricey. Less than $200 at my place. $160 Retail (more at most places) If you look hard enough you can find a deal on one I'm sure. It's been closedout and discounted most places.

The RC42II is the next better model up in the line.. It's a nice center.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's easy. Klipsch Model RC-10
> 
> Klipsch manufactures Energy. I am a Klipsch authorized seller/repair person. Very familiar with both products.
> Similar sound and most comparable replacement on the market, and not pricey. Less than $200 at my place. $160 Retail (more at most places) If you look hard enough you can find a deal on one I'm sure. It's been closedout and discounted most places.
> ...



Cool. I'll take a look. I just setup the auto tune thing and turned it up how I normally do, and it blew in about 10 minutes. I think I fried the leads, but haven't really looked at it close.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

Batman, that sounds like a dream setup. And ya, you gotta have bass.

So, I found out for myself today what freebies I get from seurbidz. That shnizz came ultra quick. Six days from the UK to the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fastest I had from any seedbank. The stealth was nice too. I got the TGA 3D f2s, but had my heart set on the super silver strawberry lotus. Life goes on. Btw, I would be stoked on seurbidz even if I didn't get a freebie.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 2, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Cool. I'll take a look. I just setup the auto tune thing and turned it up how I normally do, and it blew in about 10 minutes. I think I fried the leads, but haven't really looked at it close.


You probably have the crossover setting set too low. On the front panel hit setup, then the down arrow to speaker settings, make sure speakers are set to small, and find your crossover setting and change it to 100Hz and forget the auto-tune from now on.




bombudburner said:


> Batman, that sounds like a dream setup. And ya, you gotta have bass.
> 
> So, I found out for myself today what freebies I get from seurbidz. That shnizz came ultra quick. Six days from the UK to the middle of the Pacific Ocean. Fastest I had from any seedbank. The stealth was nice too. I got the TGA 3D f2s, but had my heart set on the super silver strawberry lotus. Life goes on. Btw, I would be stoked on seurbidz even if I didn't get a freebie.
> View attachment 2103789


That's cool you got the Gogi. I only picked up Fantasy Island that night. Mostly cuz I want an appalachian dominant plant. Good score.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's cool you got the Gogi. I only picked up Fantasy Island that night. Mostly cuz I want an appalachian dominant plant. Good score.


That fantasy island looks like a colorful, tasty, potent indy. I got lucky and scored the one pack of goji that was listed the night before. I don't think I would've got through that night. I'm gonna pop a couple goji in the next few days. 

KaB must be having a good time tonight. : )


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 3, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> That fantasy island looks like a colorful, tasty, potent indy. I got lucky and scored the one pack of goji that was listed the night before. I don't think I would've got through that night. I'm gonna pop a couple goji in the next few days.
> 
> KaB must be having a good time tonight. : )


Probably smoking shoreline and riding the tricycle. Got my Karma Bitch finally, they threw in some more freebees too (Hawaiian skunk x Romulan). Also got my firestarters from CZ with some freebees as well (Jock horror x full moon and mosca bubba kush x old time moonshine x yo mama male). I got more free beans than the ones I paid for


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 3, 2012)

^^^like. That bubba x otm x yo mama looks like it could be a winner.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I assume you meant to reply to me. I just wanted to know because they haven't responded since I gave them an address, and I wanted to know a general time they will arrive because I'm having them sent to a friends place because I'm out of town quite a bit (3-5 days sometimes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man gunna be some fire


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats this shit tcvg mountain purp is geting restocked?


----------



## neved (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey all
Is that wise to have mother plant from LADYBURN 1974(jack herer * ice Dream) and THE DOCTOR(Great white shark *south indian *super skunk ) from greenhouseseeds !?!?!
They are both indoor and outdoor growing seeds....
I like to have a mother then take some clones from them .....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 3, 2012)

Well before you mother it run it a couple times to see if that's what you want to mother.. I had good strains from ghs super lemon haze was one of my best strains and frostiest.. I think I might order those again.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats this shit tcvg mountain purp is geting restocked?


Theres a big restock of TCVG, sittin in mr c's hands for a lil while now....
Prob get to it soon....
New strains too....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm might have to lock some of that stuff down


----------



## headbender (Apr 3, 2012)

4 moon walk,5 clusterfunk,4 polar dawg,4 chem glue,5 spacedawg going in plugs now its gonna be a chemx run lol. i really want to pop some ace of spades also but its to hard to decide what to take off my list?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 3, 2012)

Not sure if anyone is interested but purple pine berry and northern flame from secret valley are in stock (only a few)


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 3, 2012)

http://dankglassworks.com/HighTimesOperationGreenMerchantCannabisCup.aspx

Some interesting reading
1994 David Watson/ Selezny was issued a cannabis research license for Hortapharm R & D along with his partner Robert C. Clarke aka R. Connisseur, above legitimate Universities and PHD&#8217;s due to the strong endorsement of DEA, instead of extraditing him back to Santa Cruz for that grow bust in 1985? To this day he is one of two companies allowed to import cannabis products into US, and the only supplier licensed by DEA to supply seeds of predictable quality for research. In a 1998 interview in UK Journal, he stated that Hortapharm only wants to produce sterile females, to protect the genetic copyright? He has sent botanist&#8217;s around the globe to contaminate and collect inbred landrace strains, in order to confuse origin in order to claim intellectual copyright. Now he claims to have the largest library of medicinal cannabis seeds in the world. In other words he patented the munchie effect amongst others. Wherever you go on the planet you will find skunk gene pool, this is a war crime, to contaminate the original medical strains so as to be able to call them your intellectual property is obscene. Just as the making of Mother Nature&#8217;s healing plants illegal is a war crime, so is the research Hortapharm is doing. Instead of extraditing Watson back to Santa Cruz for his 1985 grow bust, he was praised and supported by DEA.


In 1997 the inventor, Reinhard Delp introduced the Ice Water Method at the 97 Cannabis cup and it was off to the races, the most copied and ripped off formula in Cannabis history, and who designed and created the fraud? Skunk-man with Clarke, Mel Frank and High Times. He did this in order to confuse the origin of the patent.
During the 97 Cup Reinhard had offers promising the world for an exclusive license for the method patent pending by &#8220;an English Pharmaceutical outfit&#8221;, he did a comparison test for them with a bigger machine, where he trashed a Pollinator as to quality and quality, but finally refused the &#8220;exclusive&#8221; and insisted on real &#8220;publishing&#8221;, for immediate use for everybody.


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 3, 2012)

Its a known fact that Clark and Watson are verified snitches who flipped on Nevil and Jim Oretga. Jim did 15yrs and Nevil went into hiding




boneheadbob said:


> http://dankglassworks.com/HighTimesOperationGreenMerchantCannabisCup.aspx
> 
> Some interesting reading
> 1994 David Watson/ Selezny was issued a cannabis research license for Hortapharm R & D along with his partner Robert C. Clarke aka R. Connisseur, above legitimate Universities and PHD&#8217;s due to the strong endorsement of DEA, instead of extraditing him back to Santa Cruz for that grow bust in 1985? To this day he is one of two companies allowed to import cannabis products into US, and the only supplier licensed by DEA to supply seeds of predictable quality for research. In a 1998 interview in UK Journal, he stated that Hortapharm only wants to produce sterile females, to protect the genetic copyright? He has sent botanist&#8217;s around the globe to contaminate and collect inbred landrace strains, in order to confuse origin in order to claim intellectual copyright. Now he claims to have the largest library of medicinal cannabis seeds in the world. In other words he patented the munchie effect amongst others. Wherever you go on the planet you will find skunk gene pool, this is a war crime, to contaminate the original medical strains so as to be able to call them your intellectual property is obscene. Just as the making of Mother Nature&#8217;s healing plants illegal is a war crime, so is the research Hortapharm is doing. Instead of extraditing Watson back to Santa Cruz for his 1985 grow bust, he was praised and supported by DEA.
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm...
I had no idea that "Sam the SkunkMan" was the one hookin GW-Pharm up with their Seeds....


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 3, 2012)

headbender said:


> 4 moon walk,5 clusterfunk,4 polar dawg,4 chem glue,5 spacedawg going in plugs now its gonna be a chemx run lol. i really want to pop some ace of spades also but its to hard to decide what to take off my list?


whole lotta fire!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 3, 2012)

Gear dropping at cz


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gear dropping at cz


haha was just about to post that. Hope you had a good bday. I voted for your pic...station is catching up. Thinking about the Gorilla stuff but also thinking Snowhigh when it comes out.

Btw, I go by "Butter" at all other mj sites. The name was already taken here. Nothing shady. Got a weird PM, so i figured I would clear that up....and I am starting my journal over at cz tonight. Stop in, say hi. Too many eyes here.

I put in a good word to MrC for a handful of you guys. Whether you get a extra freebie somewhere down the line or not, my way of saying thanks.

Game of Thrones starting off slow, which means every episode for the rest of the season will be a bloodbath! Can't wait!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Anybody else having issue using usps tracking? I got multible orders stuck in isc ny and wont update


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody else having issue using usps tracking? I got multible orders stuck in isc ny and wont update


I had an order sit there for 5 days. How long has it been for you?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

One of them has been there 8 days now


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 3, 2012)

Mine was "there" for 12 days, even when it was on my doorstep.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm i hope so! The tracker has never f up before.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe they're backed up. I have another package that I don't have a tracking number for, that I should have gotten first, still out there somewhere. Judging by when I got my recent package, my order that's missing should have been at my house a week ago. I feel ya man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

This might be the last time i order  if they three go missing


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

isn't there a holiday coming up soon? maybe slow due to that....?


----------



## JCashman (Apr 3, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Game of Thrones starting off slow, which means every episode for the rest of the season will be a bloodbath! Can't wait!


im thinking they did the episode like that as a way for all the non-readers to know who is important this season. they did a pretty poor job of it in season one, unless you read the books, they didnt tell you who a lot of people last season (Beric, Lord Karstark, Janos Slynt, etc). still happy. just wish they would do more than 10 per season. also heard book 3, 4, and 5 will each be split into two seasons...

Any updates on Bright Moments?

(or Leia or inferno haze for that matter?)


oh and burgundys are smelling SO good @ just about 40d, cant wait.

<3


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

If you want Leia I believe you will have to get them from the Bank of Gage Auctions. There were only 5 packs left, one has been sold at auction for $200, and another is already up.

Bright Moments? Still waiting.

Lucky for you to have the Burgundy, it's one that I wanted.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 3, 2012)

I gave up trying to get any gage stuff.....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 3, 2012)

I just got some hehehe


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

PPL if you want bright moments & are a member of GGG, just hit up Skunk... ($100-)
Done deal....

Sour Apple - Original Diesel x C99
FireStarter
restock


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 3, 2012)

JCashman said:


> im thinking they did the episode like that as a way for all the non-readers to know who is important this season. they did a pretty poor job of it in season one, unless you read the books, they didnt tell you who a lot of people last season (Beric, Lord Karstark, Janos Slynt, etc). still happy. just wish they would do more than 10 per season. also heard book 3, 4, and 5 will each be split into two seasons...
> 
> <3


good call. I think you're right about reintro. I didn't dislike ep 1..

Hadn't heard that about future seasons. I am 30 pgs from finishing book4 and thinking about rereading it because it was weak compared to the first three.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> good call. I think you're right about reintro. I didn't dislike ep 1..
> 
> Hadn't heard that about future seasons. I am 30 pgs from finishing book4 and thinking about rereading it because it was weak compared to the first three.


Episode 2 was pretty good....
The endings are such f'in cliffhangers...lol

never read the books tho...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Episode 2 was pretty good....
> The endings are such f'in cliffhangers...lol
> 
> never read the books tho...


I hate to read anything on paper. I much prefer reading off an LED screen via tablet or monitor. I read nearly every DC comic book that comes out (pirated) but havent any time for books. I wish I did. I feel like I'd enjoy the Game of Thrones.. but too worn out at the end of each day. I work 60-70hr workweeks. Its a miracle I can pulll off these grows and tend to the garden as much as I do. These plants take up much of my time.. and then there's the time spend on the Canna-sites. I gotta be online between here and Breedbay and the Weednerd IRC channel at least 10-15 hrs a week. Gives little time for anything else. 

Strawberry Alien Kush comin down today.
Agent Orange comin down today.

Tryin to figure out what to start. It's always the hardest part of gardening for me. Just trying to choose what to start is such a chore. I hate making long term commitments.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 3, 2012)

how is the SAK . . . .are these the same SAK's that were on CZ?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how is the SAK . . . .are these the same SAK's that were on CZ?


Well it is still in the dirt so I can't give you a review or anything. I can say this tho. Easy to grow, little stretch, takes heavy feeds, yield is decent but not incredible, resin coverage is exceptional.. plant is caked in trichs. I like the smell, definitely fruity although not strawberry, at least not yet. My experience with strawberry smelling plants in the past lead me to believe you don't get the strawberry smell until the buds hit the jars. I am debating on keeping it. And yes same one. Dank House.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well it is still in the dirt so I can't give you a review or anything. I can say this tho. Easy to grow, little stretch, takes heavy feeds, yield is decent but not incredible, resin coverage is exceptional.. plant is caked in trichs. I like the smell, definitely fruity although not strawberry, at least not yet. My experience with strawberry smelling plants in the past lead me to believe you don't get the strawberry smell until the buds hit the jars. I am debating on keeping it. And yes same one. Dank House.


Im likin dankhouse so far....
Both my alien fire Male, And the Snow Covered Mountanous Female that i Chose.. Blew expectations....

Esp. stoked to have some Blockhead genes to work with....(blockhead x sak)
Should be in the mail...LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 3, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well it is still in the dirt so I can't give you a review or anything. I can say this tho. Easy to grow, little stretch, takes heavy feeds, yield is decent but not incredible, resin coverage is exceptional.. plant is caked in trichs. I like the smell, definitely fruity although not strawberry, at least not yet. My experience with strawberry smelling plants in the past lead me to believe you don't get the strawberry smell until the buds hit the jars. I am debating on keeping it. And yes same one. Dank House.


how long did you flower her for? mine is at day 43.

that all sounds about right to me...mine is very sweet and fruity smelling as well. nice compact nugs....should have let her veg longer though cuz like you said, very little stretch, almost none. not as frosty as i would like to see but she has been packin it on the last week or so...so we'll see 

if it tastes as good as it smells though...it may just be a keeper for me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dude, seriously i say if youve got some Alien Fire in the stash pop em....
Its got that Freshly Rained down from heaven, on a stack of dank Powder sugar Frostiness..
(once i get home, i can actually smell it again.. perhaps take a pic of sumin dryin)

I like the 2nd opic the most...lol
Lookin good CMT....


Hell, my usps just got updates.....








Processed Through Sort Facility 
March 30, 2012, 12 am (USPS) 


Processed through USPS Sort Facility
April 03, 2012, 4pm NJ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Update on usps there are three track numbers! The 2nd orders track number just updated but nothing on the others 


Also a update on the ggg tester, mendos 4 with a posable 5th being fem! Out of 11 
Clones taken and today is day one of flower 

So signs on the chemdawgs yet


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 3, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well it is still in the dirt so I can't give you a review or anything. I can say this tho. Easy to grow, little stretch, takes heavy feeds, yield is decent but not incredible, resin coverage is exceptional.. plant is caked in trichs. I like the smell, definitely fruity although not strawberry, at least not yet. My experience with strawberry smelling plants in the past lead me to believe you don't get the strawberry smell until the buds hit the jars. I am debating on keeping it. And yes same one. Dank House.



thank you, my SAK are just starting veg with the gorrilla grower ecsd x aliendog and snowdawg 2 and a few other strains including the harlequin x og testers i received from GGG

love this thread thanks again


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 3, 2012)

quote ftom Jay of AKG...


"...new stuff is on the horizon however, be prepared. Frankenberry, Gobbstopper, and Berry Obama are coming to town soon!"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 3, 2012)

Crazy names right there.. Must be good


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

OK - so she is starting to look more Sativa - thank you Nick at Holy Smoke for the cool genetics!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 3, 2012)

Patience is a virtue bro


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

I wonder what he was thinkin.....LoL
(nick.../\)


AlienDawg....LoL
God Damn you Swerve.... Your really testin my OCD rite now.....

WTF?? Berry Obama.....
Whats Obama got to do wit weed....LoL
Member that Osama, or was it Bin Laden tree....


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 3, 2012)

It must be another name for Blackberry


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> It must be another name for Blackberry


LOOOOOOOOOL! like


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> It must be another name for Blackberry


Lol...


Bannana OG x Diesel #1 ---2 auctions on CZ


----------



## cerberus (Apr 3, 2012)

someone on here (RIU not this thread) got ahold of the guy that was tweeeting about the invasion of osama's BL's compound when it was going on and asked him for a cut of the weed growing at bin laden's pad that was reported on the news. I think the guy replied LOL but I never heard anything about an answer..

Bin Laden Tree lol




jkahndb0 said:


> I wonder what he was thinkin.....LoL
> (nick.../\)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

cerberus said:


> someone on here (RIU not this thread) got ahold of the guy that was tweeeting about the invasion of osama's BL's compound when it was going on and asked him for a cut of the weed growing at bin laden's pad that was reported on the news. I think the guy replied LOL but I never heard anything about an answer..
> 
> Bin Laden Tree lol


Nah there used to be Bud called Bin Laden....
I got that, Bin Laden yo....

The Cuts Came Thru!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 3, 2012)

Well there is a SoCal Obama Kush. Just a guess. 

"I never thought I would actually say these words, but I like Obama."- Weedspost.com

lol.

I would grow the BinLaden Kush. BinLaden OG. TerrorKush.. or TwinTowerTowelheadTar... favorite Afghan pastime.. send the goats out in the Afghani fields and let em run free.. gather em up and scrape the resin off their nut sacks. Jihadhazzzeee. 

 <--- Attitude has added a New Breeder


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

LMFAO>>>>/\


Obama Kush...
Skunk x (Afghan x OG)

Hey billy crank up the Hype machine, we ran outta Obama again.....

Nah, it actually looked pretty good in the pics....
"Obama(kush) is a beautiful purple ball of sticky sweet sugar."








His secret Campaign for the Stoner vote?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 3, 2012)

Lmfaooooo!!!!! 3 6 made a song about that bin laden weed


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the rest of my free goodies from attitude, shout out to Adam. I got a bunch of papers, rolling trays, grinder, stickers, buttons, baggies, rolling machines, ect.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey karma I just read this @ nettics: just some old advice that I tried once and it worked. PM hates beneficia bacteria, so if you spray your plants down with a light coat of bene's (I used bacteria, so if you spray your plants down with a light coat of bene's (I used Advanced Piranha) it will clear up any mold issues right away. Of course, it might make it worse depending on conditions, but it cleared up the single might make it worse depending on conditions, but it cleared up the single case of PM I've had in 4 years


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 3, 2012)

/\.......
*like*
I would take a look at Rev's recipe's....

Damn i cant wait for that book....

Lol..
The dude that started a negative feedback thread on CZ, who said im leavin i guess u dont want my money.. i already bout beans elsewhere....
The thread is gone.. and he's pretendin it never happened.. sendin out shout outs in his welcome thread n shit... On my to get list type shit...LoL


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> /\.......
> I would take a look at Rev's recipe's....
> 
> Damn i cant wait for that book....
> ...


ill never understand the, i think it so it should be reality, mentality . . . . . thought it was funny as well, "i hate this place" to " i love being here" . . .

anyone run the sour apple . . . .that is listed for top shelf seeds . . . .?

and are there going to be more items auctioned off now . . . . ..?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 3, 2012)

I wondered where that went. I started reading it then got sidetracked. And then it was gone. 

Thanks lastwood.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 4, 2012)

Never got helped at CZ. Also two other said same in pm on this site. Sure dudes not totally lieing. 

I hate being ignored too but just went elsewhere no need to start a thread about it. Lol

Personally I went with SOS. And thinking about that cannasuer or whatever just can't decide. as far as sos ordered and got shipping already. 

Also gonna give sannies another shot. I had a stroke of bad luck with him this last order but pray this next order wil make it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Never got helped at CZ. Also two other said same in pm on this site. Sure dudes not totally lieing.
> 
> I hate being ignored too but just went elsewhere no need to start a thread about it. Lol
> 
> ...


That's funny because I got the same vibe at canna collective with mr djk5.. I pmed him about trying to order cabin fever seeds the dude never replied I sent a second pm he was saying let him know which strains? After I clearly said whic one now I still did not get a reply for like a week.. Oh well I'll spend my money elsewhere


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I never got a totally cool vibe from CC either. But I did do an auction once and won and did receive. But like you WBW same pm situation.

It only seems this way when I have money to burn too. Like I have to beg someone to take it lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Yeah I never got a totally cool vibe from CC either. But I did do an auction once and won and did receive. But like you WBW same pm situation.
> 
> It only seems this way when I have money to burn too. Like I have to beg someone to take it lol


I'm in the same boat oh we'll. I'll be odering from bank of gage then..I'll check the tude to see if they have some stuff I want. Seed depot is cool so I might order from them too.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

I tried to get clarification from Mr.C on the money gram/western union/payment options available... It's been at least 3weeks from last email. So much dank wanted from there.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2012)

Longest i have waited is aweek but i did hear hes got some cat running the show over there for him


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

the western union is the easiest for me . . . .. it does cost a little more when you order but Mr.C throws in freebies that are exclusive to CZ and other rare and odd cross . . . . .. . once you get your total from him you can set the western union up and then the ball is rolling normally takes about a 10 days from when i complete my western union order to seeds in hand . .. . .


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

That's basically what I was waiting to get from him....(somewhere to send him his $$$).. I've never wanted to give someone my cash so bad .....well, maybe a stripper


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well still no update on the last 2 usps tracking # man im feeling the presure now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well still no update on the last 2 usps tracking # man im feeling the presure now


USPS does that bro.. I've had a package still say preparing shipment when I had it .


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't even look at the T# anymore.... Unless its been a unreasonable amount of time. How long you been waiting hellraizer?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2012)

One of them went hasnt updated sinse 24th of last month


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

The best thin I can say is do what I did call USPS and find out. This happened with a tester package that was missing for 3 weeks and it magically appeared the next day.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The best thin I can say is do what I did call USPS and find out. This happened with a tester package that was missing for 3 weeks and it magically appeared the next day.


weird but good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm that is a good idea! I was just sketchy about it being at isc


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

I doubt it but you can always deny knowing whats in it. You just know that a package was supposed to be delivered.. I did it a couple times


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

Bodhi gear up at attitude


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah man . its like heaven. gonna pick up quite a few new items.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

Bodhi Seeds Highland Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 11 SeedsBODG363&#8734;$70.35$633.18Bodhi Seeds Dream Lotus 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 11 SeedsBODU338&#8734;$70.35$703.53Bodhi Seeds Deep Blue Pakistani 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 11 SeedsBODY334&#8734;$70.35$1336.71 


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

U spent 3000$ on seeds just now?? Wow


----------



## dankstar comet (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the announcement. Bodhi is out at tude with SSL PROMO.

*LIKE*


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> U spent 3000$ on seeds just now?? Wow



Lol was trying to show the current stock on those.. Fail on me. Haha


----------



## Dark Confidant (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks man!

Got the same packs Sketchy listed, hope I get the SSSL freebies this time!

Also damn there's a bunch of stuff at cz... I dunno if it's just me but I love space - it's awesome so every time there's a strain named after something cosmic I feel I should get some of that... so tip for like Swerves of the world - come out with something like Black Hole Hermie Mildew OG and I'll get on that shit for sure!


----------



## dankstar comet (Apr 4, 2012)

New next generation gear up at tude


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

wow dream lotus is gone already...hope you grabbed it if you wanted it...it only lasted about an hour..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

yup got blue dynamite yesterday just didn't think it was post worthy... the Romulan Max looks cool too


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

was love triangle instock at all? anyone see...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> yup got blue dynamite yesterday just didn't think it was post worthy... the Romulan Max looks cool too


i loved my Blue dynamite from BCBD . . . .. . super menthally spearminty fuely , with a blue hue to it

just to much of a stretcher for me


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i loved my Blue dynamite from BCBD . . . .. . super menthally spearminty fuely , with a blue hue to it
> 
> just to much of a stretcher for me


the NextGen. Description states it's a Short, branchy plant here's hoping it takes after the dynamite side as I just got done running her.. very nice after a 4 week cure... at first she was a little to weak in the smell department for me.

P.S pulled the trigger on "4"corners, Long peak Blue,Jawa and Purple Swiss

Purple Swiss has my attention with it's genetic make up (Purple Urkle X Rare Dankness #1)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

that does sound good


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare Dankness - 4 Corners 

Description, pictures and more information will be posted shortly.


I hate to keep picking on RD however, Is 4 corners one of the strains they have been working on for years or is it brand new?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

what you don't like RD?.


----------



## headbender (Apr 4, 2012)

i wish there was more on this bodhi drop nothing is really catching my eye


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know about the 4 corners but I'm holding out on rd until I finish what I paid for.. + mr moonshine really is making me not want to deal with rd at all.. Simple questions go unanswered and be is sitting on a high horse right now.. Makes me not want to deal with rd period!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL I dont hate or even hold grudges. RD just seems to be the red headed stepchild of the month..

And frankly I am suprised that people are buying lots of untested ten dollar beans.
Some of you growers here make beans and I would bet money that your beans are just as good if not better then the ones RD sells.

Correct me if I am wrong but Rare Dankness #1 won the cup and you cant buy RD1?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know about the 4 corners but I'm holding out on rd until I finish what I paid for.. + mr moonshine really is making me not want to deal with rd at all.. Simple questions go unanswered and be is sitting on a high horse right now.. Makes me not want to deal with rd period!


truth be told that is why I'm interested.... It's not like they are a WELL known name yet.... they seem as cocky as sub at times... makes me think there is something they are well aware of.... like having DANK genetics...(possibly) if I'm wrong then I'm out the $500-$600 I have spent on them so far.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> i wish there was more on this bodhi drop nothing is really catching my eye


that purple highland landrace looks interesting....also, the kali mist x big sur, afghanistan x kabul and deep blue pakistani all should be nice.



wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't know about the 4 corners but I'm holding out on rd until I finish what I paid for.. + mr moonshine really is making me not want to deal with rd at all.. Simple questions go unanswered and be is sitting on a high horse right now.. Makes me not want to deal with rd period!


yeah...was gonna grab some RD but too much shit has been goin on with them...i'll wait til i see one of you guys/gals in here grow it out.


----------



## headbender (Apr 4, 2012)

ya im not sure ill ever pop the rd gaer i got for the promo after all the shit i hear and how much shit they put out seems impossible to have any of them be tested and ive seen nothing proving their genetics in anyway if it was such rare dankness wouldnt there be multiple journals up by now? i have too much awesome gear to waste time on their bs!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> i wish there was more on this bodhi drop nothing is really catching my eye



I was waiting for all the pros to wake up and tell me which one to buy. I noticed that Bodhi tells us which ones are untested.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

different strokes for different folks... worth the risk to me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> LOL I dont hate or even hold grudges. RD just seems to be the red headed stepchild of the month..
> 
> And frankly I am suprised that people are buying lots of untested ten dollar beans.
> Some of you growers here make beans and I would bet money that your beans are just as good if not better then the ones RD sells.
> ...


Ghost train haze 1 and moonshine haze won the cup oh and docs og


SketchyGrower said:


> truth be told that is why I'm interested.... It's not like they are a WELL known name yet.... they seem as cocky as sub at times... makes me think there is something they are well aware of.... like having DANK genetics...(possibly) if I'm wrong then I'm out the $500-$600 I have spent on them so far.


well I got 5 packs of thier gear and already started facewreck.. Will see soon enough. The stuff I really wanted to try was the faceoff og.


cmt1984 said:


> that purple highland landrace looks interesting....also, the kali mist x big sur, afghanistan x kabul and deep blue pakistani all should be nice.
> 
> 
> yeah...was gonna grab some RD but too much shit has been goin on with them...i'll wait til i see one of you guys/gals in here grow it out.


Yeah the guy is the problem to be honest.. Mrs rd is very nice and tries to be helpful it's mr that comes off like a asshole that and lack of strain descriptions will have you stuck!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> different strokes for different folks... worth the risk to me


More power to you and I hope everything you grow from them turns out to be fire


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> well I got 5 packs of thier gear and already started facewreck.. Will see soon enough. The stuff I really wanted to try was the faceoff og.


Can't wait to see you run that threw

I was always after the 501st.... I think it's the first post in the RD thread 

LOL yup 



SketchyGrower said:


> 501st how to get it in the states? Will attitude eventually get some stock? Any info would be great..





boneheadbob said:


> More power to you and I hope everything you grow from them turns out to be fire


....if it's bunk bet I'll be posting it up  jk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be making f2 of the facewrecks and I will also be breeding it with ghost og so I expect some sickness.. Also with Buddha og so then I'm gonna bx it and give all my seed collector seeds for free!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

Ghost Train Haze #1 The Original Ghost OG crossed with the Nevils Wreck. A powerful amped up high, with the most amazing, sugary trichs. Aromas lean toward sour and hazy. The GHT #1 tested at 25%+ THC. Is one of Rare Danknesss most popular creations. 65-80 days of flower.

They should advertise that this strain won the cup and they must have lowered the prices because this is 90 bucks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

At seed depot all thier strains are 90


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I will be making f2 of the facewrecks and I will also be breeding it with ghost og so I expect some sickness.. Also with Buddha og so then I'm gonna bx it and give all my seed collector seeds for free!


Sick! Maybe a silly question but, have you made your own beans be4? if so, did you like your cross?

I had to Kill off my first male  limits and such... Sorry Marlon Brando


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I actually went to sleep and missed the start of the bodhi drop. Lol ... But I still got the kali mist like I wanted, and I'm pretty sure they gave me the SSSL freebie even though I only bought one pack. Stoked! I was really after that one but didnt have the skrilla for two packs. The SSSL wasn't in my cart, but this is the email I just received.


Order Inventory:
Product: Bodhi Seeds Kali Mist x Big Sur Holy Bud Indica
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BODG334
Price: $70.35

Product: UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Jack
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Eva Seeds Jamaican Dream Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: EASTER PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE EVA Seeds Monster Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: EASTER PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE EVA Seeds TNT Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: EASTER PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Cluster
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: Bodhi Seeds Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Bodhi Promo
Price: $0.00


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Sick! Maybe a silly question but, have you made your own beans be4? if so, did you like your cross?
> 
> I had to Kill off my first male  limits and such... Sorry Marlon Brando


I made plenty of beans.. Everyone I made was fire.. The one I liked the most was my bubba x Julius ceaser cross.. Funky rock nugs


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Well, I actually went to sleep and missed the start of the bodhi drop. Lol ... But I still got the kali mist like I wanted, and I'm pretty sure they gave me the SSSL freebie even though I only bought one pack. Stoked! I was really after that one but didnt have the skrilla for two packs. The SSSL wasn't in my cart, but this is the email I just received.
> 
> 
> Order Inventory:
> ...


I found out by Email that the Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace was instock... I just about pooped 




wyteberrywidow said:


> I made plenty of beans.. Everyone I made was fire.. The one I liked the most was my bubba x Julius ceaser cross.. Funky rock nugs



that's great to hear about the fire! I have been waiting for a male to call out to me.. (the last one did).. but, now that I have my limit to it's max no room for breeding sadly


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I found out by Email that the Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace was instock... I just about pooped


LMAO! *like* I got an email too fortunately. I woke up to go to the bathroom and saw I was late to the party. What did you end up getting?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

​
 Qty ProductCodeStockPriceLine PriceBodhi Seeds Afkansastan x Talk of Kabul 
*Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 11 Seeds BODO334&#8734;£43.99£43.99Buy 2 or more items from the BODHI SEEDS category and get Bodhi Seeds Super Silver Strawberry Lotus absolutely free! UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds JackFREE  
Theres what it says now


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> ​
> Qty ProductCodeStockPriceLine PriceBodhi Seeds Afkansastan x Talk of Kabul
> *Reg Seeds Per Pack*: 11 Seeds BODO334&#8734;£43.99£43.99Buy 2 or more items from the BODHI SEEDS category and get Bodhi Seeds Super Silver Strawberry Lotus absolutely free! UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds JackFREE  
> Theres what it says now


Are you posting that for the freebies? Cuz that's what it said when I checked out and I still got the freebies with the purchase of only one pack. I even contemplated buying another pack and being broke till payday because I wanted them so bad, but I stood strong. Lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> LMAO! *like* I got an email too fortunately. I woke up to go to the bathroom and saw I was late to the party. What did you end up getting?




Highland Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace , Dream Lotus & Deep Blue Pakistani


I'm wondering what was all "instock" at the get go tho.....

I want my *like button back already


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooh, nice choices. I think just add love triangle and dream lotus to what's available right now, but I wasn't awake so can't say for sure. It was just a limited drop for the start of outdoor season.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 4, 2012)

They sold out that fu****g quick !!! Unbelievable


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

really, really wanted the love triangle If I trust anyone to have a legit cut of Triangle it's him...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

purple highland and kali mist x big sur is sold out...

if you want bodhi gear, get on it now, its goin quick.

my buddy was waitin for the purple highland to drop, i had him grab a pack for me too plus the kali mist x big sur, we are gonna split the SSSL freebies  ....when i called him at 6:30 this morning to tell him they dropped...he was pretty pissed that i woke him up til he found out why lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> purple highland and kali mist x big sur is sold out...
> 
> if you want bodhi gear, get on it now, its goin quick.
> 
> my buddy was waitin for the purple highland to drop, i had him grab a pack for me too plus the kali mist x big sur, we are gonna split the SSSL freebies  ....when i called him at 6:30 this morning to tell him they dropped...he was pretty pissed that i woke him up til he found out why lol.


NOICE! *Like

(give me like button)


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> They sold out that fu****g quick !!! Unbelievable


Crazy no?



SketchyGrower said:


> really, really wanted the love triangle If I trust anyone to have a legit cut of Triangle it's him...


I'm pretty sure that one will come back as a regular release down the road




cmt1984 said:


> purple highland and kali mist x big sur is sold out...
> 
> if you want bodhi gear, get on it now, its goin quick.
> 
> my buddy was waitin for the purple highland to drop, i had him grab a pack for me too plus the kali mist x big sur, we are gonna split the SSSL freebies  ....when i called him at 6:30 this morning to tell him they dropped...he was pretty pissed that i woke him up til he found out why lol.


Nice score on the Kali mist. I know peeps are gonna want these after they see the first ones grown out.


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 4, 2012)

Ganesh Strawberry Diesel Kush and Strawberry Diesel F3's at the bay for $50. Same seeds that produced a cali cup winner's last fall


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn missed the dream lotus. 

Did anyone see the payment instructions for the auctions at cz?wtf?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW, this has been a busy week.... just took a look at my statement 

The Seed Depot 
long peak blue
"4"corners
Jawa
Purple Swiss

Attitude 
Blue Dynamite
Purple Pine Berry
Northern Flame 

Attitude bodhi 
Highland Purple Chitre Nepali Landrace 
Dream Lotus 
Deep Blue Pakistani

think I'm done for a bit


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn missed the dream lotus.
> 
> Did anyone see the payment instructions for the auctions at cz?wtf?


yea,i was like what the hell?
but if mr c puts it on his site,its gotta be safe right?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> WOW, this has been a busy week.... just took a look at my statement
> 
> The Seed Depot
> long peak blue
> ...


Story of our life

@kab- yeah I saw that and said the same thing!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

ordered a propagation tray from these dudes....their shipping was insanely fast, ordered on thursday and it got here saturday...and their cabinets, although expensive, look pretty cool so i figured i'd throw a link up.

http://www.actechwi.com/Default.asp


also, a friend of mine came over the other day with a bunch of medible candy....it was really good, fucked me right up. he said the dude is from DC...not sure if thats where his candy co. is or if its here in michigan....didn't get too many details...but here's a link for his candy. has anyone seen it around anywhere, or eaten some before?

http://www.sweetstonecandy.com/

i wanna get me some of those wake n bake energy candies...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> ordered a propagation tray from these dudes....their shipping was insanely fast, ordered on thursday and it got here saturday...and their cabinets, although expensive, look pretty cool so i figured i'd throw a link up.
> 
> http://www.actechwi.com/Default.asp
> 
> ...


wish I had something close by that had bud let alone awesome candies LOL! Be nice to sample some stuff from other peeps now and again... especially Medibles


----------



## IVIars (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted the blue lotus and nepai highland, but both were gone when I woke up. Hopefully catch them next time. Got the Giant Ghandruk hashplant and Afghanistan x talk of kabul instead. Got another pack of SSSL though


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> wish I had something close by that had bud let alone awesome candies LOL! Be nice to sample some stuff from other peeps now and again... especially Medibles


most medibles i've tried suck, so i usually stay away from them...but the candies were great, he uses buds, not just trim to make his candies whereas i think most people just use the trim.

yeah, i guess he went to school with this dude and has been gettin free candy from him for quite some time...fuckin asshole, we hang out around once a week and this is the first time he has brought me some lol.

i've been savin up my roaches to make some cookies with...i should do that this weekend...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> most medibles i've tried suck, so i usually stay away from them...but the candies were great, he uses buds, not just trim to make his candies whereas i think most people just use the trim.
> 
> yeah, i guess he went to school with this dude and has been gettin free candy from him for quite some time...fuckin asshole, we hang out around once a week and this is the first time he has brought me some lol.
> 
> i've been savin up my roaches to make some cookies with...i should do that this weekend...


WhhhhaaAA? Roach Cookies!? I can't imagine that tasting too good... 

I made cookies ones or twice when I was in high school... They pretty much just put me to sleep. LOL!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> WhhhhaaAA? Roach Cookies!? I can't imagine that tasting too good...
> 
> I made cookies ones or twice when I was in high school... They pretty much just put me to sleep. LOL!


lol oh yeah. roach cookies.

the first time i had medibles, they were roach chocolate chip cookies...they were great...didn't really fuck me up though....we never really had a lot of roaches/weed to cook with so they weren't that potent...but as you all know, growing your own has its perks  ...i'm probably gonna throw around 10 grams of dry sift hash in with those roaches too.

the trick is, you gotta wash the butter a few times before you cook with it...after its washed, you can't taste the roaches....but boy oh boy does that butter stink like shit while you're cooking it lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol oh yeah. roach cookies.
> 
> the first time i had medibles, they were roach chocolate chip cookies...they were great...didn't really fuck me up though....we never really had a lot of roaches/weed to cook with so they weren't that potent...but as you all know, growing your own has its perks  ...i'm probably gonna throw around 10 grams of dry sift hash in with those roaches too.
> 
> the trick is, you gotta wash the butter a few times before you cook with it...after its washed, you can't taste the roaches....but boy oh boy does that butter stink like shit while you're cooking it lol.


lord in heaven I just donated O..... IDK 30-40 grams of roaches to a friend. with limits and all can't just keep them around... but, turn them into medibles and it's like they don't even exists... LOL

So, wash the butter you say.... I bet that smell Lingers for a bit too... LOL! I remember I made it on half a day of school while the rents were out of town for the night... (thinking the smell would be gone in 48hrs).. FAIL!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 4, 2012)

I make ganja food every few weeks. I never eat it cause it's too strong for me. I just use trim and butter. Cook it in a crockpot for 3-4hrs on low. Then strain it. 
I'm going to make some canna caps next. Got the recipe from cannetics.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> lord in heaven I just donated O..... IDK 30-40 grams of roaches to a friend. with limits and all can't just keep them around... but, turn them into medibles and it's like they don't even exists... LOL
> 
> So, wash the butter you say.... I bet that smell Lingers for a bit too... LOL! I remember I made it on half a day of school while the rents were out of town for the night... (thinking the smell would be gone in 48hrs).. FAIL!


yup, i feel ya on limits...thats why i'm gonna cook with them, they are stacking up fast and i'm gonna be over the limit if i don't do something.

sucks you didn't keep em though.

yeah, gotta wash it, i even wash it when it's just buds and/or trim...takes any unwanted flavor out of there. its simple, just put the butter in a jar, melt it down with some hot water, shake it up good, throw it in the fridge to harden and separate, repeat til the water starts coming out clean 

lol oh yeah, my house will stink for 2-3 days...found that out the hard way too. we made cookies in our camper/trailer once cuz we didnt want to stink up the house...well, you could smell that shit within a mile radius of the camper lol...the smell lingered in to the house...busted lol.



karmas a bitch said:


> I make ganja food every few weeks. I never eat it cause it's too strong for me. I just use trim and butter. Cook it in a crockpot for 3-4hrs on low. Then strain it.
> I'm going to make some canna caps next. Got the recipe from cannetics.


i've heard great things about those caps...been wanting to try them for quite some time now.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 4, 2012)

I didnt miss the Bodhi drop at tude did I. They got the afghan x X18 paki in stock. Everything else is out of stock still.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you guys sure the Love Triangle went up? I have e-mail notification for that one and got nothing, so hopefully it wasn't offered last night.

And for the medibles do any of you make oil (BHO)? If you do use the reclaim for medibles. Choose a pipe bong or whatever to smoke your oil threw but no nuggets at all, it will ruin it. Once you have this reclaim built up in the pipe get a small amount of 99% rubbing alcohol and rinse it around in your pipe until all the reclaim is loose and resting in the alcohol. Dump this into a pyrex dish and place over hot water until the alcohol is evaporated. You can add this oil directly on top of any food as the oil has already been decarbed. You can get the empty pill capsules from health food stores and mix the oil with some flower, put directly into the capsule and take them as you please. I will take a couple grams of reclaim, put it in grape seed oil and use it on top of food for cooking. Or ad it to cookies and sweet like you were talking about. Very versatile stuff


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 4, 2012)

No wait there is a couple more in stock.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Are you guys sure the Love Triangle went up? I have e-mail notification for that one and got nothing, so hopefully it wasn't offered last night.
> 
> And for the medibles do any of you make oil (BHO)? If you do use the reclaim for medibles. Choose a pipe bong or whatever to smoke your oil threw but no nuggets at all, it will ruin it. Once you have this reclaim built up in the pipe get a small amount of 99% rubbing alcohol and rinse it around in your pipe until all the reclaim is loose and resting in the alcohol. Dump this into a pyrex dish and place over hot water until the alcohol is evaporated. You can add this oil directly on top of any food as the oil has already been decarbed. You can get the empty pill capsules from health food stores and mix the oil with some flower, put directly into the capsule and take them as you please. I will take a couple grams of reclaim, put it in grape seed oil and use it on top of food for cooking. Or ad it to cookies and sweet like you were talking about. Very versatile stuff


Thats the one i wanted too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

us early birds never saw love triangle in stock...so it either went in a few minutes or it hasn't dropped yet...but since the blue lotus went in under an hour, i'd say love triange came and went as well.

that email notification has never worked for me..


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anybody know whats up with the bodhi drop? Did he only drop some of them last night? Anybody?


----------



## durbanmistyman (Apr 4, 2012)

what do you guys think about freezing seeds for storage?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the shit im talking about with these middle of the night drops. The love triangle was really the only one i wanted.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

E-mail always works for me. Gonna shoot one over to the ladies at the tude and ask them if love triangle did go up. if it did..... fuck!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

durbanmistyman said:


> what do you guys think about freezing seeds for storage?


form what I understand It's okay to freeze but not to un freeze then freeze again



cmt1984 said:


> us early birds never saw love triangle in stock...so it either went in a few minutes or it hasn't dropped yet...but since the blue lotus went in under an hour, i'd say love triange came and went as well.
> 
> that email notification has never worked for me..


I never seen it I have email notification on the purple blah blah blah but not one for love triangle 




TheChosen said:


> Are you guys sure the Love Triangle went up? I have e-mail notification for that one and got nothing, so hopefully it wasn't offered last night.
> 
> And for the medibles do any of you make oil (BHO)? If you do use the reclaim for medibles. Choose a pipe bong or whatever to smoke your oil threw but no nuggets at all, it will ruin it. Once you have this reclaim built up in the pipe get a small amount of 99% rubbing alcohol and rinse it around in your pipe until all the reclaim is loose and resting in the alcohol. Dump this into a pyrex dish and place over hot water until the alcohol is evaporated. You can add this oil directly on top of any food as the oil has already been decarbed. You can get the empty pill capsules from health food stores and mix the oil with some flower, put directly into the capsule and take them as you please. I will take a couple grams of reclaim, put it in grape seed oil and use it on top of food for cooking. Or ad it to cookies and sweet like you were talking about. Very versatile stuff


That's some awesome INFO right there!! thank you!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

durbanmistyman said:


> what do you guys think about freezing seeds for storage?


i wouldn't freeze them...if they have any moisture left in them, you'll start bursting cells....keep em in a fridge around 40-50 degrees. 



jbthesampleking said:


> This is the shit im talking about with these middle of the night drops. The love triangle was really the only one i wanted.


yeah, i feel ya, it sucks....checking if they dropped all day and night...but gotta do what ya gotta do to get them beans 

don't worry, there will always be more drops and new strains coming out.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey boneheadbob,
Hows that ghost Og from DrGreenthumb doing?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuck. Went to bed at 1:45 am and get up at 7 and i miss it. I wanted Dream Lotus bad! Ugh....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Way to go attitude....
A 5:30am drop...Hahaha
Nice way to fuck over the US clientele...

My phone was blowin up this mornin.. 



> The product you requested to be informed about once back in stock is now available!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Way to go attitude....
> A 5:30am drop...Hahaha
> Nice way to fuck over the US clientele...
> 
> My phone was blowin up this mornin..


any of those requests happen to be for love triangle?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> any of those requests happen to be for love triangle?


Nah, i dont think so....
The only one i say was Kali x BSHB
then i just deleted em


People,
There were only 44 packs of SSSL...

There probably gone, maybe like 5 packs left..LoL

did he send more in??


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nah, i dont think so....
> The only one i say was Kali x BSHB
> then i just deleted em
> 
> ...


I swear to god... I don't know why I'm so transfixed on this SSSL but, it might as well be called most incredible fucking shit on the planet they way the name sounds(god kids don't ever let a name tempt you,unless it's from bodhi then go right ahead)


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

lol yeah...i don't let strain names win me over either...but somethin about the SSSL that sounds quite tastey 


awesome, mail lady just showed up with my cloning gear...hopefully i can figure out how to root this green queen x querkle faster than the aero cloner cuz 21-28 days is WAAAAAAY too long...


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I swear to god... I don't know why I'm so transfixed on this SSSL but, it might as well be called most incredible fucking shit on the planet they way the name sounds(god kids don't ever let a name tempt you,unless it's from bodhi then go right ahead)


Lol, I think it probably IS incredible shit too.




Lost Dog said:


> Did you get the Love Triangle "TK x Snow Lotus"?
> 
> The Dream Lotus went super quick. Which makes me think the Triangle went in like one swipe.





Temujin said:


> Yep in like 15 min.


Sorry everyone. Ya gotta turn into a junkie and be up every night refreshing that shit if ya wanna get the limited/high-demand stuff. Or get lucky : )


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah...i don't let strain names win me over either...but somethin about the SSSL that sounds quite tastey
> 
> 
> awesome, mail lady just showed up with my cloning gear...hopefully i can figure out how to root this green queen x querkle faster than the aero cloner cuz 21-28 days is WAAAAAAY too long...


The secret is get a few ml of that sexy mail lady's Pussy juices.....
Doubles root speed like what....


Hey Wyte, why did you have to pm/e-mail DJ @CC, your order.... all i ever had to do was click buttons and mail money on a computer generated order form....

Sketch, im growin out my WW x AF, Bandanna x AF, and AF F2's right now... and when there dry ill pop my El Alquimista (NL/Ak-47) x AF, and Nebula x AF....
Seein if i may have Struck Green....

Ohh i see on the pages back the SSSL were being added to orders.. they arent anymore...LoL


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

I never knew I thought this was like cz


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Did anyone see the payment instructions for the auctions at cz?wtf?


No, where, what are you talking about???



wyteberrywidow said:


> I never knew I thought this was like cz


Yah, its actually not a bad site....
Shipping was fast too....


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey Wyte, why did you have to pm/e-mail DJ @CC, your order.... all i ever had to do was click buttons and mail money on a computer generated order form....
> 
> Sketch, im growin out my WW x AF, Bandanna x AF, and AF F2's right now... and when there dry ill pop my El Alquimista (NL/Ak-47) x AF, and Nebula x AF....
> Seein if i may have Struck Green....
> ...


Wyte-DJ does preorders by PM sometimes, but the rest is just purchase through the shop and send money. 

Jkahn- there was even an official promo banner for bodhi and the SSSL on the homepage. It was pretty cool. Good luck with your crosses. I bet it would feel good to find a keeper from your own stuff.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I've been registered for a while there.. I was looking to order the goddess og and maybe something else.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I've been registered for a while there.. I was looking to order the goddess og and maybe something else.


theres 5 left no need to wait 5 days for a reply PM....LoL

In my experience his e-mails were replied to in ~24 hours....


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 4, 2012)

Put a A13 x A11 and a Dirty Girl into paper towels last night. Both were very small seeds. They will be added to the Eisbaer, Plush, Snozz, Tahoe reg, and D-Kush that are 15 days old.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hey boneheadbob,
> Hows that ghost Og from DrGreenthumb doing?



Almost done  looking and smelling dank  so I pulled a bud, dried it and dam if I dont have herpes,,,, errr hermies for the
first time in my year of growing. Thats one plant and I have not checked the other.

The middle leaves started browning/graying, turning brittle at 3-4 weeks of flower. The best I can figure is I was not feeding them enough nutes but it happened fast.

I emailed dr with pics. He was as helpful as he could be and thought they would not make it, but they did and they have fat, dense, stinky dank looking buds,,,, filled with mostly immature seeds.

I just discovered this last night. Can it pollinate my other plants in flower?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Wait so u got hermies with docs ghost og?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Nah, i dont think so....
> The only one i say was Kali x BSHB
> then i just deleted em
> 
> ...


Tude told me by email last week that they were all out of the SSSl.

WBW 10-4 The bud I checked is filled with them. I spend lots of time with my plants and I am suprised I did not notice them. I guess the dense buds hid them real well cause you cant tell by looking.

And I believe Scar told me they hermied on someone else


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

Fu attitude!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats a bummer because I had lots of faith in the Dr's gear. I bitch and moan about ten dollar reg beans but I ate his twenty dollar fems like they were jelly bellys.

I guess I will have to stop chewing on RD's ass and join the legions who call Dr Gt the devil.

But keep in mind they were stressed


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

The 'Tude says a lot of Things man....

They also said they had no idea what we were talking about, when we asked about the freebies, when they had them in their possession....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Thats a bummer because I had lots of faith in the Dr's gear. I bitch and moan about ten dollar reg beans but I ate his twenty dollar fems like they were jelly bellys.
> 
> I guess I will have to stop chewing on RD's ass and join the legions who call Dr Gt the devil.


Join me brother! I always said his beans were overpriced.. His sour d was bomb but 200 is alot for them. I got 2 ghost og going right now and I will watch these very close!

IMO mr rd rubbed me the wrong way and I won't support him or his work.. Mrs rd is nice but the mr is something else. I don't care how many cups he won .


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Join me brother! I always said his beans were overpriced.. His sour d was bomb but 200 is alot for them. I got 2 ghost og going right now and I will watch these very close!
> 
> IMO mr rd rubbed me the wrong way and I won't support him or his work.. Mrs rd is nice but the mr is something else. I don't care how many cups he won .


Yah i saw his post's......
The only word that comes up for him, is Deuchebag....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

Basically !! That's 1 reason why I like m4k n keyplay ! Any and every question gets answered. They document every strain and u see the parents unlike mr d he don't have no documentation for his bagseed amnesia that won the cup lmao. No pics of parents of any strain half the strains don't even have a pic..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

He doesnt have any time to take pics....

He has 60 more strains comin out in August after his June OG release.....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

So did anyone grab the Love Triangle? Still trying to figure out if it was actually listed, I reallllyyy hope not.

And I don't understand how Mr. RD has not enough time to take pics, provide any documentation on his strains, or answer basic questions in a reasonable amount of time... yet he finds the time to write a several paragraph long dissertation on how much of an ass he is.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> So did anyone grab the Love Triangle? Still trying to figure out if it was actually listed, I reallllyyy hope not.
> 
> And I don't understand how Mr. RD has not enough time to take pics, provide any documentation on his strains, or answer basic questions in a reasonable amount of time... yet he can write a several paragraph long dissertation on how much of an ass he is.


Yah it was listed, and gone....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

. I fucking hate attitude, did they disable the fucking email notification for it, because i get them for everything else that is put up. And at 5:30 in the morning? I only sleep from 3:00-8:00 so for 5 hours of sleep I miss something I really want. Fuck attitude.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

He said it in one of the posts that got hacked away...

'I dont got no fuckin time to take pics...
Who the fuck do you think i am, i dont just sit on the damn computer all day and twittle with my dick..
I do work, i got mega gardens you pieces of shit... 
Weve been in the game for years before we blew up you assholes.. Recognize...

Then he posted one pic a few yrs old, with him wearin singlasses and a few hundo plants....
Of an operation he no longer has...'


I took a few liberty's of course.. but thats basically what he said... I toned it down....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> He doesnt have any time to take pics....
> 
> He has 60 more strains comin out in August after his June OG release.....





TheChosen said:


> So did anyone grab the Love Triangle? Still trying to figure out if it was actually listed, I reallllyyy hope not.
> 
> And I don't understand how Mr. RD has not enough time to take pics, provide any documentation on his strains, or answer basic questions in a reasonable amount of time... yet he finds the time to write a several paragraph long dissertation on how much of an ass he is.


The funny thing is I was going to say that to him.. He can write a auto biography about himself but can't document his strains or answer simple questions?


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> He doesnt have any time to take pics....
> 
> He has 60 more strains comin out in August after his June OG release.....


Sweet! I hear he's gonna use his new auto-herm male from swerve and hit up all his best bitches. Should be cup level weed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> He said it in one of the posts that got hacked away...
> 
> 'I dont got no fuckin time to take pics...
> Who the fuck do you think i am, i dont just sit on the damn computer all day and twittle with my dick..
> ...


Lmao yeh basically that what was said.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Sweet! I hear he's gonna use his new auto-herm male from swerve and hit up all his best bitches. Should be cup level weed.


I got a few X's, and some dead prez's....
Here's the plan...

We all start makin Beans... Left right all over the place...
Dont buy beans for 2 Months...
Bribe our way into the Cannabis Cup, 1st Place!! The SCT Seed Company!!

Boom Hella Rich, Hella Quick....


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> He said it in one of the posts that got hacked away...
> 
> 'I dont got no fuckin time to take pics...
> 
> ...



You are real close but you left out the part I added.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

LoL...../\


I found these Containers at the dolaar store...
There 4.5 x 4.5, and like a foot tall, maybe more.... thinkin ill use a bunch of those for my 2'x2' ebb.. and rock clones....


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Boom Hella Rich, Hella Quick....


I like that plan, but I found a flaw...


jkahndb0 said:


> Dont buy beans for 2 Months...


LOL


Even if Rd has the dank, they need to give the customers info. How do they expect people to hand over that much money based on a name they created?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

They figured the cup win would be enuff....
And i dont know how there CO business was... But if it was good, then maybe that would float them too...

But with descriptions like, Lineage: Awesome, And no pics...
And responding to q's with go find it urself...

I aint buyin shit...
And i spend a lot on beans....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, RD#1 is a douchebag. I will never buy any more of their seeds regardless of how the ones I already have turn out, that guy will never get another dime from me, FU RD


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Ghost Train Haze #1 The Original Ghost OG crossed with the Nevils Wreck. A powerful amped up high, with the most amazing, sugary trichs. Aromas lean toward sour and hazy. The GHT #1 tested at 25%+ THC. Is one of Rare Danknesss most popular creations. 65-80 days of flower.
> 
> They should advertise that this strain won the cup and they must have lowered the prices because this is 90 bucks


Unfortunately, in my opinion, GTH#1 needs to be tested again. I believe the initial test was done by a company that is no longer in business, and even worse, while in business loved inflating numbers.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

Rare Doucheness


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Almost done  looking and smelling dank  so I pulled a bud, dried it and dam if I dont have herpes,,,, errr hermies for the
> first time in my year of growing. Thats one plant and I have not checked the other.
> 
> The middle leaves started browning/graying, turning brittle at 3-4 weeks of flower. The best I can figure is I was not feeding them enough nutes but it happened fast.
> ...


It can, an prolly has.
But I've had a Hermi not pollenate it's cab mate once.

Id let them get mature,immature seeds are hard to remove.
And free fems, no sweat.

I hear ya on the stress my cab is not optimum.
I put my plants threw so much hell if it hermies I can't deinatly say if it was the breeders fault or mine.

I had a sharksbreath hermi an gave me a bunch of seeds.
Shit was so dank i was defiantly going to grow em best I had at that time.
Ive grown 6 of the hermi seed out with tons of stress an never had a hermi yet.
I wouldn't trade em with out warning folks or breed with em. 
but they smoke just fine.
I got so many I gave away the rest of the originals. I purchased.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Put a A13 x A11 and a Dirty Girl into paper towels last night. Both were very small seeds. They will be added to the Eisbaer, Plush, Snozz, Tahoe reg, and D-Kush that are 15 days old.


I had no idea you had the A11xA13. I thought me and KAB were the only ones.Where'd you get yours, Attitude?
I think I'm gonna start mine today. I did Eisbaer last run and got all boys. Was pissed. I really wanted that one. Maybe I'll start that too.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

For those that are interested the Alien drop will also have some Tahoe Alien f2s.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Almost done  looking and smelling dank  so I pulled a bud, dried it and dam if I dont have herpes,,,, errr hermies for the
> first time in my year of growing. Thats one plant and I have not checked the other.
> 
> The middle leaves started browning/graying, turning brittle at 3-4 weeks of flower. The best I can figure is I was not feeding them enough nutes but it happened fast.
> ...


You bet your ass that can happen. Hope you don't have a fan on it.
But just because you get one loser seed or strain for that matter doesn't mean its all garbage.

Two of the sorriest looking plants I've ever grown were from seed packs.. one a Bodhi NLxTOK just recently.. another was a Qleaner from TGA genetics. On the otherhand some of the dankest shit I've ever smoked were from the same breeders.When you do seed grows its like playing a lottery. If you get more winners than losers, you know that the Breeders gear is decent. I wouldnt let one or two plants cloud your judgement tho.. Dr Greenthumb is known for having winners. But not all seed plants will be winners. That's just life.



bombudburner said:


> Even if Rd has the dank, they need to give the customers info. How do they expect people to hand over that much money based on a name they created?


Common practice and breeders do it all the time.

Very seldom do we see Breeders go out of their way to create test threads and document strains before they go to market.
I really appreciate the fact that Subcool has done this with his gear. There are test threads and threads by him showing proven traits he was looking for before he released strains to retail. He has another strain that was in the works recently called "Black Dahlia" that never made it to market due to hermies poppin up in test threads. But if you look at the Breedbay archives you can see threads going back for years, proving his stuff is worthy of putting a price tag on it. 

Who else does that? Not manny of them. Not even Bodhi. But he uses proven cuts at least.
You don't see test threads from many of these dudes. Gage Green has my upmost respect for doing things right.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree. There is so much phenotype variation nowadays I try to buy at least two packs of seeds if not three to get a real keeper. Sometimes you get lucky, like with my Querkle I got two great phenos, ultra frosty, one tasted like grape juice and the other a matured wine from the same 10 pack. On the other hand my OG 18 from RP was bunk garbage. I average 4-5 females per ten pack, so when I grab to packs I usually end up with 9+ females which fills my tents, my jars, and eventually a vacant mother space.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nobody wants to Continue to work their lines past F1/F2

i Know that Heath's stuff is way past, like F10 prob by now

Dynasty is comin out with SpaceQueen F4? i tink
And SSH F4


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

Sad but true. Most of em are in it to make a quick buck, not establish themselves as a legend.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I had no idea you had the A11xA13. I thought me and KAB were the only ones.Where'd you get yours, Attitude?
> I think I'm gonna start mine today. I did Eisbaer last run and got all boys. Was pissed. I really wanted that one. Maybe I'll start that too.



Ya, that last Tude drop. I had no idea what to buy...it was my first Bodhi experience lol. I put the NL noof x NL and A13 x A11 in my cart, then decided to only get one. Really wanted Dream Lotus this morning but unfortunately I am not nocturnal. All males? Damn! I have high hopes for both and it'd be cool if you started germin them too.

thx Jkahn....Headband it is.

Can't wait to run Cosmic Dawg


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Corso312*i get disappointed when i order 10 beans and get 3 phenos...to me that shows sloppy genetics...if i order ten beans i want all ten be exact replicas..that is a true breeder and not just greedy bastard sending anything out before the genetics are stable.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 4, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Originally Posted by *Corso312*i get disappointed when i order 10 beans and get 3 phenos...to me that shows sloppy genetics...if i order ten beans i want all ten be exact replicas..that is a true breeder and not just greedy bastard sending anything out before the genetics are stable.


This guy made me laugh.......


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You bet your ass that can happen. Hope you don't have a fan on it.
> But just because you get one loser seed or strain for that matter doesn't mean its all garbage.
> 
> . . I wouldnt let one or two plants cloud your judgement tho.. Dr Greenthumb is known for having winners. But not all seed plants will be winners. That's just life.
> .


I will take what you say to heart. Besides I have to take blame for stressing the plant. I still have 9 beans and one mature plant to check on.

If I understand this correctly, the "hermi" seeds I have should grow bubba og that may or may not herm and the seeds should be female? or male and female?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I will take what you say to heart. Besides I have to take blame for stressing the plant. I still have 9 beans and one mature plant to check on.
> 
> If I understand this correctly, the "hermi" seeds I have should grow bubba og that may or may not herm and the seeds should be female? or male and female?


The hermi pollen, That created seeds on the same Bubba plant will create Female Bubba Og seeds...
You will also have seeds on other plants that will be a X of plant Y x Bubba OG.. Feminized......

You will have to grow them out in order to see if they are more likely to herm or not... chances are there fine... and Dank....
(a watchful eye must be kept..)

If you want the seeds, let them mature, if you want the bud then chop regardless of seeds..



LILBSDAD said:


> This guy made me laugh.......


oH MY F'IN GOD 3 pheno's!!!
Heaven forbid....
LoL


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sad but true. Most of em are in it to make a quick buck, not establish themselves as a legend.


I know, I guess I just like pointing it out.




bodhiseeds said:


> no triangle kush x snowlotus were released... they will not be ready till early may...
> 
> seeds are looking good so far, should have a big load of sunshine daydream, goji og, northern lights, and temple for breedbay..


Sorry I received and posted bum info earlier. Nobody missed the 'Love Triangle'.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I know, I guess I just like pointing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So temujin is an asshole is what your saying......LoL
(no offense T...)


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> chances are there fine... and Dank....
> (If you want the seeds, let them mature, if you want the bud then chop regardless of seeds..


Excellent!!
I grow for me, myself and I, so I will let them mature longer. I cut up a few grams of the other plant and found one good seed, nothing like the other one.

This is incredibly sticky, dank smelling and looking herb
A 9 plus on bag appeal and smell


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 4, 2012)

*

And I believe Scar told me they hermied on someone else​
​

*it was docs bubba Og that hermied for qbackmo @ the farm.
But those are the only 2 confirmed Hermis I've ever heard from DrGT seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

sweet....got some gorilla grape coming from a fine friend and farmer. can't wait to get that running again...i was so sad when i lost my GG mother...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Cant wait to c those GG pics again...LoL

I got some GG beanage.. Should get that rollin someday...
Am waitin for some Breedin room to open up though....

Got my CZ order and A bunch of stuff is missing, so i guess it was split in two.... Not gonna trip...
Also got my seurbidz order a tiny mixup there, but its all good....


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 4, 2012)

finally got that seedism diesel.


Seedism Diesel Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds SEE7741£39.99UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Blue Lemon Thai
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Eva Seeds Jamaican Dream Feminized
EASTER PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE EVA Seeds Monster Feminized
EASTER PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE EVA Seeds TNT Kush Feminized
EASTER PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


----------



## hpizzle (Apr 4, 2012)

any insight on how to store them so they last for years to come?


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 4, 2012)

hpizzle said:


> any insight on how to store them so they last for years to come?


In the fridge away from moisture....simple


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 4, 2012)

if anybody in my network wants/would like to bust an equipment trade...

me : i've got a sweet hydrofarm hood with an air cooled kit (connex, glass, seal) installed

you : 1000w ballast (used)


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 4, 2012)

this is fuckin cool as hell...would love to get a pair of these...if they worked well anyway....and imagine all the auto accidents and shit cuz info pops up in your line of sight lol.
http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/deal-google-crazy-augmented-reality-glasses-225744545.html




jkahndb0 said:


> Cant wait to c those GG pics again...LoL
> 
> I got some GG beanage.. Should get that rollin someday...
> Am waitin for some Breedin room to open up though....
> ...


hell yeah. can't wait to smoke some again 

dam man, you've had some shit luck with orders lately...



gudkarma said:


> finally got that seedism diesel.
> 
> 
> Seedism Diesel Feminized
> Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsSEE7741£39.99UFO#2 CH9 Female Seeds Blue Lemon ThaiFREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Eva Seeds Jamaican Dream FeminizedEASTER PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE EVA Seeds Monster FeminizedEASTER PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE EVA Seeds TNT Kush FeminizedEASTER PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


nice.




hpizzle said:


> any insight on how to store them so they last for years to come?


in a cool dry place, or a fridge...in air tight containers with some rice or silica.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

We need to start a seed service where you put in your order and when the drop happens the service buys it for you. Never miss a drop again!

Somebody earlier mentioned Blue Pakistani and I thought it said Blue Pastrami! Pastrami is stuck in my head after that smoke report


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

LoL....
Love a pastrami sandwich...

But the smell wouldnt work for weed...

That service would make a million bux... But you couldnt guarantee it....



Those glasses are INSANE... Since the view is transparent, i bet after awhile you get used to it.. or maybe it would have an auto shutoff feature when you get in the car...




cmt1984 said:


> this is fuckin cool as hell...would love to get a pair of these...if they worked well anyway....and imagine all the auto accidents and shit cuz info pops up in your line of sight lol.
> http://games.yahoo.com/blogs/plugged-in/deal-google-crazy-augmented-reality-glasses-225744545.html
> 
> 
> ...


what he said....

Yah, a lil bit... But im sure theres another package on the way...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm kinda diggin this Strawberry Alien Kush. I was gonna chop it down today. So dense. It smells more like kids vitamins than anything. 
Instead of choppin it, I plucked all the bigger buds and carefully cut off the main cola. I was gonna take cuts but screw it. I'm gonna give her a re-veg. It should be hella bigger next time. Good yield off her. Same with the Agent Orange. First time I ever did a straight re-veg from a flowered plant. I've taken clones in flower a bunch of times. Instead I'm gonna let this gal sit under the HID under 18/6 and transplant her into a new container with fresh dirt in a few days. These are gonna be massive next time around.

My agent orange was the more sativa dominant Whiskey Sour Pheno, not the more indica dominant Orange Velvet. Not sure which I like better. The one that more resembles the mom has bigger block head like colas, but the one that resembles dad is a heavier hitter... much more potent and smells like straight whiskey sour. It reeks like that, very Tangy. Doesn't smell like cannabis at all. I tell ya if anyone was looking for a strain that didn't smell like weed.. I've said it before and I'll say it again.. Agent Orange. It's one of my all time favorite smelling plants. I think this is the forth or fifth time growing it from seed.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

There are some great reveg threads on RIU with great advice - one guy has done it 7 times with one plant. He says it gets better each time!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta 99% germ rate on my tomato's.....

And a whole-E shit, 100% germ rate on my DirtBag Pollen Chuckin shit, that was picked early and dried less than a week... Such a satisfying feeling... LoL Screw-U-Monsanto...

Yah, i was going to re-veg my bandanna's and alien fire... But they were infested wit bug's.. So i didnt wanna bring them into my "room"... 
F2's, and More room for testers!

What's the cheapest place to get the connections for an Ebb&Flow....???
Lemme guess.. PlantlightHydro....

I got one plant in re-veg right now, it never stopped mutating, it was with three others.. The other two were fine.. But this one is still all fucked up and looks nothing like Weed....


----------



## headbender (Apr 4, 2012)

batman have you noticed a pheno thats a really heaver feeder in the agent orange out of my three phenos one of them looks a little light and maybe magnesium deficient while the others look really good i have given her extra nitrogen and some organic cal mag but its not seeming to get better it is definately a sativa leaning pheno although im pretty sure i got that indica dom you speak of also. its funny i wasnt all that confident in the agent orange but you make me feel better about running her and im definately noticing some good trich production for three weeks


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

I have successfully re-vegged one plant and failed/gave up on...(apollo,Cali hash plant & blue hash).. I think the trick is only harvesting the "main buds" and leave as many fan leafs & bud sites as possible.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have successfully re-vegged one plant and failed/gave up on...(apollo,Cali hash plant & blue hash).. I think the trick is only harvesting the "main buds" and leave as many fan leafs & bud sites as possible.


Dude...LoL
It might be BlueHash...

Sweet... Now i have a 60% chace its not the firestarter or the irukandji....(in my own math)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 4, 2012)

think i got one auto hermie out of my 10 ECSD x AlienDog from Gorrila grower . . . .but all the others look nive and healthy

tranny seed B


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> batman have you noticed a pheno thats a really heaver feeder in the agent orange out of my three phenos one of them looks a little light and maybe magnesium deficient while the others look really good i have given her extra nitrogen and some organic cal mag but its not seeming to get better it is definately a sativa leaning pheno although im pretty sure i got that indica dom you speak of also. its funny i wasnt all that confident in the agent orange but you make me feel better about running her and im definately noticing some good trich production for three weeks


From my experience AO is one of the heavier feeding TGA lines. Both phenos like to eat. Try giving her 2tsp Epsom salt/p. gallon, let her dry out and then mix half grow/half bloom nute dose and feed her again. 



SketchyGrower said:


> I have successfully re-vegged one plant and failed/gave up on...(apollo,Cali hash plant & blue hash).. I think the trick is only harvesting the "main buds" and leave as many fan leafs & bud sites as possible.


You got it. Good air circulation is a must for plants that have had many cuts in one hard swoop. Transplanting after allowing her to recover is also a good idea.


----------



## headbender (Apr 4, 2012)

cool thanks alot batman


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I have one pink/purple plush berry out of the 5 female pheno's... It's really early in flower (start week 2)but, here is the best pic I could get of it..(surprisingly hard to photograph)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww thats what I friggin forgot to germinate tonight... Plushberry!

I did some CaliYo, A13xA11, and Chernobyl... fuckin forgot the Plushberry... Ima get to it tho. Thanks for reminding me.

EDIT:
So a half hour or so later goes by....

I go to germinate some Plushberry and add to the other seeds sitting in the dark moist spot between two Dinnerplates and sandwiched between two Kleenex Viva papertowels (only the best for my seeds)... but then I can't pull the trigger. 

I germ some Eisbaer instead. Alphakronik The White x SnowdawgBX.

Hahahaa. Fucking decisions. I bet I never get around to getting those Plushberry going.

Bodhi thread on Breedbay- *Bodhi's Cali Yo, Apollo 11, and Apollo13 Gorilla Arm Pheno x Apollo 11 in the Batcave*


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey I'm about to order 20 plush berry looking for more colorful stuff if this round is disappointing. If I had to describe the smell it's kind of like a "berry pine" slightly more pine..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 4, 2012)

The green ones probably better smoke anyway. I have JCII and JTR seeds and its hard for me to pull the trigger on it. So instead, I went with Chernobyl and Eisbaer. lol. Makes no sense I know. But someday I'll get to it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 4, 2012)

In happy you did pick Chernobyl! I have a 10p and I have seen some pretty frosty examples on YouTube. Pandoras box,dairy queen & void or 3D id love to see someone run and document. The JTR and JC2 I also have..(just at the back of the TGA line)

No bullshit..... I'm only looking for colors. I'm a whore for them.. And be nice for breeding something heavier into the gene pool..(fun breeding project in mind)


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 5, 2012)

Batman- Hope you find a keeper lady in that Eisbaer. Every time I picked up Chernobyl from my disp. or buddy, it was always huge calyx, lemon metallic dirt and haze flavor, amazing mid-day activity smoke. 

KaB- Congrats on your March pic win. Let us know what you get.

Sketchy - Best of luck on new Plush. I am the same way. I got Plush, Snozz, Homewrecker, Querkle, and a few others that I am either currently running or want to run. Problem is I live in a rather warm climate, with low humidity. My test is what turns color with the same organics but 67-84F swing in the tent, 31-42 RH. Summer is approaching so my test might be bunk till Oct.. 

I was torn between Shish99 and Headband Bx today at cz...decided on Headband..then last minute switched to Space Bubba. I think the flowering time (50-60days), is what sold me, along with me not having a Bubba in the stash. I have a list of stuff I want at about 4 or 5 reputable places, but when strange drops at Tude happen like the Bodhi today, and cz yesterday, and all the drops upcoming....hard to decide what to get and not much time to be pissed at what you missed. I will post some pics of my Plush and Eisbaer in the morning.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im not gunna pull the trigger on anything else till this usps issue is taken care of, sucks cause il miss alot of fire 
But if my orders are geting flag at isc then im done with bean collecting


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

just got confirmation that my package left isc in new york took 8 days though wierd?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wish that was the case for me


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

Greetings all, i'm currently testing Tranquil Elephantizer in flower at 6 weeks. But have these 2 mutants with the craziest leaves still in veg because the cuttings are not rooting and the plants are still this same height since the 4 females I have went into flower. The one with the 2 colored leaf is one of them in flower.
Anyone see this yet with this strain? Probably the Snow Lotus traits coming thru?...Also flowering Dank Sinatra, Arctic Fallout, The White, White Fire OG, Killer Skunk, and many more. Will post some flower pics soon.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

Yo Sketchy, here is some pics of some Chernobyl right before harvest. This was the test run, have this keeper in flower now too. This time it had a little mag def coming to the end causing the brown tips..Don't have a grow report of this strain but I definitely recommend it. Think this is the JTR dominant pheno, love it, tastes exactly like lime slurpee as Subcool said.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

i have two phenos of chernobly

one is sweat and has low smell 

and the other is stinky like a skunk

both have similar structure

anyone have any expierence with multiple Cher phenos


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

Rare Dankness - 4 Corners in stock @ the Tude...and finally some info on it, but still no reports...Anyone know when 303 Seeds are releasing?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice pic's Higher!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 5, 2012)

Besides CZ where can I get dank house and Immortal beans at?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 5, 2012)

WTF USPS............

*Your Item's Status* Your item was misrouted. The error has been corrected and every effort is being made to deliver it as soon as possible. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

thats wacky


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

Just some more harvest pics...

Buddha Seeds - Quasar
Bodhi Seeds - Tigers Milk (Bubba pheno)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2107576View attachment 2107577View attachment 2107578View attachment 2107579View attachment 2107580View attachment 2107581View attachment 2107583View attachment 2107582
> 
> Just some more harvest pics...
> 
> ...


Hell yes bro! keep them pic's coming that Tigers Milk looks right up my alley


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

Have another pheno of the Tigers Milk which is the perfect mix of Bubba and Appalachia, fruity kush...Will take off some more pics from my camera tonite

First pic is Emerald Jack and the rest is Yo Mama (Afgooey pheno)


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn Bodhi always outdoes every breeder in sight. Dank pics! I wish jj was still in the game


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I was torn between Shish99 and Headband Bx today at cz...decided on Headband..then last minute switched to Space Bubba. I think the flowering time (50-60days), is what sold me, along with me not having a Bubba in the stash. I have a list of stuff I want at about 4 or 5 reputable places, but when strange drops at Tude happen like the Bodhi today, and cz yesterday, and all the drops upcoming....hard to decide what to get and not much time to be pissed at what you missed. I will post some pics of my Plush and Eisbaer in the morning.


I was actually goin to recommend that to you....LoL
Theres also 45 day pheno, that thing just gets quicker and quicker...

Yo hell, im sure ittl come...
You could always just get a new address, and name....


SketchyGrower said:


> WTF USPS............
> 
> *Your Item's Status* Your item was misrouted. The error has been corrected and every effort is being made to deliver it as soon as possible. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


See whati mean hell, the USPS has no idea what the fuck there doin...
That sux sketch...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 5, 2012)

It looks like I am gonna win the comp at cz. And most likely cannetics too. Thanks everyone for the votes. Is there a list somewhere of gear I get to chose from?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> It looks like I am gonna win the comp at cz. And most likely cannetics too. Thanks everyone for the votes. Is there a list somewhere of gear I get to chose from?


it changes slighlty, only slightly..LoL.. everytime, Mr. C pm's it to you....
But it the list has been posted a few times up here... (and at CZ)
If i wasnt gettin ready for work id find it...
check the old contest threads from oct-nov


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. Found it. Wow. That's a big list. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 5, 2012)

@KAB what strain was that pic at cz with the fine ass behind it?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 5, 2012)

I logged on to both sites KAB just to vote for ya. Great shots.

It was Houston Shoreline I believe Mr. Biggestpothead.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 5, 2012)

Bodhi:

Afkansastan x TOK: 1 left
Blue Paki : 10 left
Afkansastan x X18: 11 left

Blue Paki is calling me. Outdoor tested only. hmmmm


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess attitude caught their mistake. No SSSL for me : (


> Hi There,
> As you only purchased one pack of Bodhi seeds so I am afraid you did not qualify for the promotion. Apologies for any inconvenience caused by this.
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I guess attitude caught their mistake. No SSSL for me : (


I do not accept this......

I finalized my purchase based on the contents of my cart. I am counting on you to fulfill your obligation, and ship my full order which includes the SSSL.
If you do not, i will be forced to contact my Credit Company's Fraud Management Department and start appropriate action.

Very Truly Yours,
Chr0niCbUdSm0kEr42o
(thats a joke by the way.../\...)

When you mess with the Bodhi gear, Shit Gets real up in here....LoL


Sux tho... i would hate to see that in my cart then get that e-mail.....


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I do not accept this......
> 
> I finalized my purchase based on the contents of my cart. I am counting on you to fulfill your obligation, and ship my full order which includes the SSSL.
> If you do not, i will be forced to contact my Credit Company's Fraud Management Department and start appropriate action.
> ...


I wish it had been in my cart. I would actually send them the response you wrote. That's good shit! Lol...however, it was never in my cart. It showed up on my invoice that they emailed afterward. Ahh, I guess I'm being taught patience on this one. If I knew they would be released someday, it would ease my mind a bit. I certainly haven't given up yet. They _will_ be mine, oh yes, they _will_ be mine.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 5, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Besides CZ where can I get dank house and Immortal beans at?


Did you guys miss this? Someone has the 411 lol


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 5, 2012)

You can buy dankhouse directly from the dankhouse website. You just have to register first.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I wish it had been in my cart. I would actually send them the response you wrote. That's good shit! Lol...however, it was never in my cart. It showed up on my invoice that they emailed afterward. Ahh, I guess I'm being taught patience on this one. If I knew they would be released someday, it would ease my mind a bit. I certainly haven't given up yet. They _will_ be mine, oh yes, they _will_ be mine.


Awww, dude.....
At least it wasnt in the cart...

You should finagle a Cut form someone....
Or trade with someone who has multiple beans, shit someone just offered some to me this morning.... So there out there....



hydgrow said:


> Did you guys miss this? Someone has the 411 lol


http://dankhouseseedz.ocnk.biz/

But Immortal from nowhere else....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 5, 2012)

Why Mr.C hate me ;( LOL gonna send him another PM TAKE MY MONEY PLEASE AND GIVE ME DANK!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol hes got my on ignore to  not really caring right now! Though im on seed ordering strike!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol hes got my on ignore to  not really caring right now! Though im on seed ordering strike!


I may be as well buddy, If I get flagged I'm done from this addy..(and onto another).. Hope all your gear get's out of ICS soon!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

I spoke to him this morning...

And he did said he was busy...
So he's not ignoring you, i think hell get to you soon...he probably has 100's of pm's to go through....


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

anyone know when Bright Moments is dropping?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

anyday now higher


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I logged on to both sites KAB just to vote for ya. Great shots.
> 
> It was Houston Shoreline I believe Mr. Biggestpothead.


Thanks mang....


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

hope everything works out hellraizer


----------



## Airwave (Apr 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> http://dankhouseseedz.ocnk.biz/
> 
> But Immortal from nowhere else....


Guaranteed freebies too. Nice

Can you copy and paste whatever it says about the Mix Pack for me? I don't want to register just to read something.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Guaranteed freebies too. Nice
> 
> Can you copy and paste whatever it says about the Mix Pack for me? I don't want to register just to read something.


This is all it says...lol

10 seeds 5 free seeds.. 15 total

"Mixed Pack of all our strains available ."


----------



## Airwave (Apr 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> This is all it says...lol
> 
> 10 seeds 5 free seeds.. 15 total
> 
> "Mixed Pack of all our strains available ."


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Theres money gram in the uk


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

Theres balls in my nutsack



(Ohhh.. i c im guessing airwave asked a question before he edited his post....LoL)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 5, 2012)

That immortal flowers deal is pretty damn sweet. Might grab another pack of something.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Where you geting the imortal flower gear? Thought cz was only place


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah they have a sweet deal going on.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 5, 2012)

Would you go with the autoflower KaB? What do you have from IF? I kind of regret not getting a 2nd or 3rd pack to go with Space Bubba, for the full deal but i figured Super is so good about freebies that they would be back around again or part of a future release. I just read a post about how Tcvg might be calling it quits. From a month ago though. Makes me want Shit on a stick.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just found the thread guess il jump on that IF is fire so cant pass lol
Went for the three pack deal


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 5, 2012)

Which ones hell?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

I passed on the autos and wnt with grapehead, headband bx and Space bubba


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 5, 2012)

Darn those newbs always spreading rumors and starting crap when they dont know what they are talking about.

I showed my hermie bubba og to my friend and he said thats no hermies. Hermies dont produce that many seeds. It must have been pollinated from me playing with males before I got rid of them. 

If the doctor is reading this I apoligize for being a bonehead


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

You had males in there?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 5, 2012)

I rarely grow fems so yes there were males but I pull them from my grow room before they get close to popping open. I usually pull them right away and once in awhile I keep one upstairs to learn more. I did have one in the house about the right time to have pollinated.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2107576View attachment 2107577View attachment 2107578View attachment 2107579View attachment 2107580View attachment 2107581View attachment 2107583View attachment 2107582
> 
> Just some more harvest pics...
> 
> ...


You grow some beautiful plants!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Darn those newbs always spreading rumors and starting crap when they dont know what they are talking about.
> 
> I showed my hermie bubba og to my friend and he said thats no hermies. Hermies dont produce that many seeds. It must have been pollinated from me playing with males before I got rid of them.
> 
> If the doctor is reading this I apoligize for being a bonehead


From my exp with a hermie kushberry, it had alot of pre mature white seeds in it.. No males were no where around and found nanners around the stems and buds.. So it could have been a full blown herm.. I doubt if it was a male then just 1 Plant got hit. So my suggestion would be if you have a couple plants in there and only 1 has seeds it was a hermie! If all was seeded then yeah a male!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

You can fully seed an entire crop with just a few pods... 
I dont see why those pods being on a herm/male make any difference....

Secondly, cant you just look at it....


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 5, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I rarely grow fems so yes there were males but I pull them from my grow room before they get close to popping open. I usually pull them right away and once in awhile I keep one upstairs to learn more. I did have one in the house about the right time to have pollinated.


Did you ever find nanners or male flowers?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You can fully seed an entire crop with just a few pods...
> I dont see why those pods being on a herm/male make any difference....
> 
> Secondly, cant you just look at it....


Yes true but from what I noticed when u have those nanners in the bud then that bud will be pollinated with a bunch of seeds and I had a cople other females and the kushberry herm was the only one with seeds that why I said that.


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

thought you were on hiatus hellraizer lol!!!


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

i already have a bunch of immortal gear so iwent with the one pack previous customer deal all i really want out of the freebies is the sr71x i have like thirty jaffa cake lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yah i was lol

Like you i got tons of jaffa but i didnt have the bubba and a friend want headband bx so i went the three deal.

Gunna use a new name and addy to


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 5, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> You grow some beautiful plants!!


Thanks, thats only a couple of many


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 5, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Did you ever find nanners or male flowers?


No I never did

WBW the other plant has seeds too, just not as many.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmm the plot thickens!! I would let the seeds mature and grow them out one day


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

smart move on the addy im still praying your stuff at isc is a fluke!!!! i think im gonna throw a couple burgundy in plugs to go with all those chemx's i just popped its such a hard decision though to save them for the vault or to pop some? i only have one ten pack i want something with more color and good indica structure so maybe burgundy, jackpot royale, snozzberry, jazz berry jam, fugu kush, pre 98 bubba bx help me choose please?
anyone ever grown out cvs gear?


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 5, 2012)

No one should ever answer the question "how should I store my seed?" Again in this thread. And all the other questions that are asked 100x, don't answer those either.


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

lol ya that shit gets super annoying common fucking sense people! i mostly just read this thread so it really annoys me also you could have just said refer to sig lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> No one should ever answer the question "how should I store my seed?" Again in this thread. And all the other questions that are asked 100x, don't answer those either.


Yeah just post your sig for them,)


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 5, 2012)

First thanks fellas as always.



SketchyGrower said:


> Why Mr.C hate me ;( LOL gonna send him another PM TAKE MY MONEY PLEASE AND GIVE ME DANK!


The worst is when you tell a friend about a place and he registers and gets an answer and an order made all the while your still waiting forsomeone who is "just busy" LMAO

YES I NEED A WAMBULANCE!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> First thanks fellas as always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like when you go to a resturant and the table that came in after you got there food first . . . . . .. .waaaaa

ya thats the worst thing ever . .. . i get so mad
[video=youtube_share;u0hOfT5aQr8]http://youtu.be/u0hOfT5aQr8[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
[video=youtube_share;ggXmKPMaHMo]http://youtu.be/ggXmKPMaHMo[/video]

but in all seriousness i hope you get your order soon . . . .i want mine too should be about a week no w that it left the black hole that is the east coast . . .. . no offense to you OG13's


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 5, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Did you ever find nanners or male flowers?





boneheadbob said:


> No I never did
> 
> WBW the other plant has seeds too, just not as many.


It does sound like a male then. IME, a nanner eruption would be more localized like WBW said.

...who was the baby daddy?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn my +rep is worth 2 bars now..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

just found a SAK auto male in my veg room . . . . .


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just ripped sum XXX Bruce Lee Og.. Im fadded! Ima cross my Larry og with a thiis nice ass Wifi x GSOG Male! what do you think?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

i love larry has to be a killer cross


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn my +rep is worth 2 bars now..


You're like the Godfather....LOL


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dam Wyte We gona call you 2 BARS Now! Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll take that lol.. 
That Larry x to wifi x gsog should be some real crazy stuff!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 5, 2012)

On SeurBidz

Latte Stone.. only $30. huh.
Blackberry Widow (Green Pheno) x [Black Cherry Soda x Chem D bx3]

Tempting.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

An OMMPkid creation....

I already bought it.. filled my temptation for the day.. and so much less drama than.... (crickets)

And DB Cooper too... It was a literal adrenaline rush...
Gotta love the seed addiction yall....


> *These are the strains that were listed today. They can be found in the "Chamorro Seeds - Buy Out" or the "Hybrid Selection" categories. And they are listed at the "Work In Progress" price.*
> 
> 
> DB Cooper (S1)
> ...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> On SeurBidz
> 
> Latte Stone.. only $30. huh.
> Blackberry Widow (Green Pheno) x [Black Cherry Soda x Chem D bx3]
> ...





jkahndb0 said:


> An OMMPkid creation....
> 
> I already bought it.. filled my temptation for the day.. and so much less drama than.... (crickets)
> 
> ...


Well you can't be the only one that has it damnit. I want it, so I bought it too. 

So there. I don't know why. I just did buy it tho. I don't need it. But those genes for $30.. sound good to me.
Looks like a really nice cross and I'm an addict. Chain smoking while chomping down Suboxone as we speak. Nom, Nom, Nom... Buy it now... Nom, Nom!

*Strain Description... **Latte Stone*
by _Chamorro Seeds_ or OMMPkid 

Strain Name:_Latte Stone_​Brand:_Chamorro Seeds_​Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc

_Polyhybrid_
Lineage:_Blackberry Widow x Chem Soda_​Parental Information_*The mother:*

A green pheno of Blackberry Widow that is mostly sativa and grows kind of like a haze. It smells just like blackberries and tastes very berry like too. It has a 3x stretch and flowers in 11 &#8211; 12 weeks. The high is mostly in the head. Stoney and kinda spacey, but thought provoking. Yield is average sized.

__*The father:*

A keeper male from my Chem Soda strain (Black Cherry Soda x Chem D bx3). The look of this male was dominated by the Chem D bx3, but the smell was dominated by the Black Cherry Soda. It was selected for it's sweet smell and potency potential. I decided to use it in this cross to boost the sweetness of the Blackberry Widow and to add a little more yield to it. This is the same male used in my Black Cherry Soda bx1 strain. 

_​Indica/Sativa %_Sativa Dominant_​Feminized Seeds?_No_​Indoor / Outdoor

_Indoor_
_Outdoor_
_Greenhouse_
Bloom Length:_11 weeks_​# of Phenotypes?_2_​*Describe each phenotype expression:Pheno #1- Taller, stretchier, mostly sativa pheno. Very sweet and very berry tasting.

Pheno#2- Shorter, slightly more indica pheno. Smells a little more pungent than the more sativa pheno.​Stretch:2- 3x​Resin Profile:High resin​Odour Score:9​Odour Description:Sweet berries​Flavour Score:9​Flavour Description:Fruity, very berry like​Potency Score:8​High Type:Creative and very thought provoking. Stoney but stimulating head high.


​*​


U can have the DBCoopers tho.. No interest there for me. =P


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Fucking auction lol i give up on them  theres just no reason to spend more than 150$ for any strain


Still no update on tracking and nothing in the mail box 

Lot of negative vibes today


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fucking auction lol i give up on them  theres just no reason to spend more than 150$ for any strain
> 
> 
> Still no update on tracking and nothing in the mail box
> ...


What auctions are you talking about....?
Bananna OG

LoL.. BmAn got a box disollvin right now....

I didnt need the DB Coopers at all...
I was just on a rolll... and bought another Latte..haha

I read the description (after i bought it)...
And it actually sounds pretty good,.. The DB's.... 'Stickyes shit i ever growd'
Well see...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ggg auction for the leia og lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ggg auction for the leia og lol


Do you not have any LEIA's?


And i thought you werent allowed to breed testers?
can you after a certain time?


----------



## Maximus cannabis (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone else having problems getting to cz?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

Maximus cannabis said:


> Anyone else having problems getting to cz?


Indeed....


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

yup i can go to the main page but cant go in forums or breeders market


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Do you not have any LEIA's?
> 
> 
> And i thought you werent allowed to breed testers?
> can you after a certain time?


You re not until after they are released and after your test grow..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 5, 2012)

@hellraizer30 pick a # between 1 and 10.....

Gotta go feed my bitches some freshly ph'd pimp juice.....

Hey wyte, i dont think ur Rep+ is worth 2bars each time....
Try it again on someone right now randomly and find out....

I think it depends on where that person is in there rep status.... before you rep+ them....


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

anyone ever grow cannaventure gear?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

running some jazz berry jam in a tent but not even close to finish

also just bought 
id love a lemon skunk x kyleman

Rezdog MSS x Hindu kush

strawberry desial x alien kush

blue magoo x jazz berry jam


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 5, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> @hellraizer30 pick a # between 1 and 10.....
> 
> Gotta go feed my bitches some freshly ph'd pimp juice.....
> 
> ...


I did headbender and he jumped 2 bars hungrymans went up 1


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for letting me be the test dummy lol


----------



## headbender (Apr 5, 2012)

where did you get the blue magoo x jbj samwell? i said fuck it and popped one burgundy, one jazz berry jam, one fugu kush, and one amethyst bud to go with the seven spacedawg, 6 aos, 5 clusterfunk, 5 moonwalk i popped a couple days ago


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

@jkahn. Hmm #5


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok so anybody know if mr c will re-send a order if it never get here!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 6, 2012)

View attachment 2108865

Can't wait to get my GGG seed testers going... These are Grapegods though.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 6, 2012)

tried jumping in on the Leia OG auction...

Kept giving me a incorrect password message when I confirmed my bid, even though I tried entering it three times. and yes i did check my caplocks.

glad there's still a few packs left.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2108865
> 
> Can't wait to get my GGG seed testers going... These are Grapegods though.


what are ya gonna be testing


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

headbender said:


> where did you get the blue magoo x jbj samwell? i said fuck it and popped one burgundy, one jazz berry jam, one fugu kush, and one amethyst bud to go with the seven spacedawg, 6 aos, 5 clusterfunk, 5 moonwalk i popped a couple days ago


CV is a washington company(? i think) and i know a rep

they even have my HD to see if its worthy for breeding

one of three breeders to have it currently

sound like a worthy pheno hunt


----------



## headbender (Apr 6, 2012)

man i had no idea check your pm samwell


----------



## headbender (Apr 6, 2012)

forgive my stupidity what is hd?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

well its a PNW strain . . . . .. . Hawaiin BigBud x Dutch treat, stupid double post deleted my addition . .. we call it high definition or HD or High def but it is not named officially from breeder

not sure how legit that is but i did it before I knew anything about MJ breeders

choose this cut from 3 others Hd's that came from seed . . this was teh best

70+ day sativa dom hybrid


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice sam! ........


----------



## headbender (Apr 6, 2012)

lookin good samwell


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok so anybody know if mr c will re-send a order if it never get here!


I believe so eventho I never heard of a order not showing


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks yall . . . .. . .GGG is gonna this cut too, i think, mk4, and keyplay could just have been being nice but they seems interested

also this mother i have express two variation of the same pheno . . . .less of the other lately but hopefully they get both

i bet he will H E double LRazor30 or some other form sort of compensation would happen of sorts


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well i hope it dont come to that!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

ya im sure . . .wasnt there just a supposed bomb threat to NYC or somthing and thats where customs is right . . . .maybe it was a long week of somthing?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

On another note! Its looking like 1 out of 11 of the chemdawgs are fem guess i didnt get to lucky there lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya im sure . . .wasnt there just a supposed bomb threat to NYC or somthing and thats where customs is right . . . .maybe it was a long week of somthing?


could be! Dont know for sure


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

that one could be a strong keeper if it had the only dominate female genes though . . . .

i lost 7 GorrilaGrape X GorrilaGrape/Emperor kush to masculinity

but of the three remaining super fruity smells and one smells like pez and cotton candy almost


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol i would hope so! Guess thats why we test these genetics!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

all my lemonhoko aka MD420 gear so far has a high fem rate 70-80%

i got a whole bunch to run soon too

yumbolt x alien fire OG -Boltfire

and AlienDog x Fire OG- Dawgfire

HawgDawg S1's ten Hogsbreath x Aliendog

are next

to many others from him to keep up with

and some CV gear and what ever GGG sends me next


ill make sure to let yall know before any drops of MD42 come out but its gonna be a show stopper, but then agian i might forget so dont hold me to it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Even if the chemdawgs x gs og end up male I got some force og that are catching up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

dude that force sounds like a great cross

cant wait to see it in action


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hellraizer ive never heard of CZ replacing orders....
Only adding Freebies (good ones)... to your next order....

LoL... nah it wasnt 5....


Everybody Deserves a lil LEIA in they Life....







F2's Coming shortly.......LoL


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

oh man, ill be all over that black cherry soda auction. gonna be expensive though im sure....


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> what are ya gonna be testing


lambsbreadxinferno haze, and eh... grape stomperx mendo. iirc.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 6, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> oh man, ill be all over that black cherry soda auction. gonna be expensive though im sure....


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice jkahn I still might try and sack a pack off BOG auctions


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 6, 2012)

Black cherry soda
A guy @mns got her from the same guy sub got his from.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Black cherry soda
> A guy @mns got her from the same guy sub got his from.


Who "Dave"....LoL

Dave's not here man...



(in HT article, sub says he got it by way of "dave" thru dioxide.. I think...)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 6, 2012)

OniusOniusOnius is his Handel.
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/2-introducing-yourself/8985-exciting-new-genetics-mixed-old-standbys.html
He likes mixing old MNS with new stuff.
He also tests for subcool.
I forgot he has subs bcs now cause he lost his Origional.


> *Thank goodness, DiOxide and Subcool are such great people* because they got me a cut of the original as soon as they could
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 6, 2012)

What? Bcs auction?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> What? Bcs auction?


yeah. bx and s1. bbay. friday the 13th. it's gonna bea blood bath lol. i'll drop a couple hundred no problem. i don't expect any us of to let one of us win it without a fight lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well one more usps track number updated but the one from the 24th from CZ still no buano


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 6, 2012)

id take the s1s. A buddy will have some bcs bx soon enough.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 6, 2012)

Whose the breeder&#8230;?


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

I got some Reserva Privada's Purple wreck and made it for the Bday promo! This is my first order and I'm pumped to start collecting and...


Well my Purple Wreck seeds look a lil immature to me compared to others I have won off twitter comps, promo seeds from attitudes bday and even my U.F.O's from the tude. I just want some opinons about what you gys think about these beans. Size? Color? Lack of strips? Purple wreck are te ones in the vile the ones in the clear plastic baggie are Mr. Nice Nevilles Skunk I won off a twitter comp. You guys think I should send them back?


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

Also any info on the Purple wreck or Nevilles Skunk would be appreciated! Pics of harvest yields how they did with nutes. Anything thanx in advance and be safe!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Something very off with this Plushberry... It's not like the others. Any ideas? Hermie?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 6, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> I got some Reserva Privada's Purple wreck and made it for the Bday promo! This is my first order and I'm pumped to start collecting and...
> 
> 
> Well my Purple Wreck seeds look a lil immature to me compared to others I have won off twitter comps, promo seeds from attitudes bday and even my U.F.O's from the tude. I just want some opinons about what you gys think about these beans. Size? Color? Lack of strips? Purple wreck are te ones in the vile the ones in the clear plastic baggie are Mr. Nice Nevilles Skunk I won off a twitter comp. You guys think I should send them back?



Those look fine IMO. its not like they are tiny and white/plale.

Those are just fine dont worry


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

My collection:
6-Reserva Privada-Purple Wreck Feminized

5-Mr. Nice-Nevilles Skunk Regular Twitter comp.

5-Nirvana-AK48 Regular.....I think. Twitter comp.

1-Cali Connection-Buddha Tahoe OG Feminized

2-Connoisseur Genetics-Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze Regular

1-Paradise Seeds-Delahaze Feminized

1-Reserva Privada-OG Kush #18 Feminized

1-TH Seeds-MKage Feminized

1-Dinafem-White Widow Feminized

1-G13 Labs- Purple Haze Feminized



The Nevilles Skunk I won also came with 1 surpise exta. G13 Labs Auto AK Feminized. No 47 or 48 on package. Can't find out anuthing about it. This is what I'm doing for my first grow. Waiting on seed to germ now in rockwool cube. Any info on that would be awesome or any stains listed above. Pics yield average whatever! If you wanna see the grow search my name. Sorry guys new to forums plus I'm on a smart phone and I'm not a techy. Thanx in advance and stay safe!!


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

Right on thanx Hydgrow! Was a lil nervous cause their the smallest ones I have. Thanx again!


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey hydgrow, any luck with Sannie?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 6, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Something very off with this Plushberry... It's not like the others. Any ideas? Hermie?


Looks like its going to hermie i had a white widow that looked like that..


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 6, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> Right on thanx Hydgrow! Was a lil nervous cause their the smallest ones I have. Thanx again!


The size or stripes aren't identical characteristics for all seeds. I've seen plenty of huge tiger striped seeds put out some trash!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sketch, doesn't look good.



Fatty McDoobs said:


> Also any info on the Purple wreck or Nevilles Skunk would be appreciated! Pics of harvest yields how they did with nutes. Anything thanx in advance and be safe!!


I'll refer you to thelastwood's sig:

Before you ask a question, try using the search bar in the top right hand corner of every page. There is a 99% chance your question has been asked, and answered, many times already.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

Fatty McDoobs said:


> I got some Reserva Privada's Purple wreck and made it for the Bday promo! This is my first order and I'm pumped to start collecting and...
> 
> 
> Well my Purple Wreck seeds look a lil immature to me compared to others I have won off twitter comps, promo seeds from attitudes bday and even my U.F.O's from the tude. I just want some opinons about what you gys think about these beans. Size? Color? Lack of strips? Purple wreck are te ones in the vile the ones in the clear plastic baggie are Mr. Nice Nevilles Skunk I won off a twitter comp. You guys think I should send them back?


that purple wreck from them is a beast the cut i have packs on weight early and gets dark around week 5-6


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

one more day and my order gets in cant wait to see what i got . .. . . 

does anyone have and experience with glitch genetics or deep space glitch specifically


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

Bombbudburner. Yes I know this and I have tried I'm on a smart phone. When I search in the search bar it gives everything but what I'm looking for. 
Just some advice though being mean to new growers is a good way to get people to go to other sites. I've seen plent of ?'s asked on this thread and haven't seen you say anything to anyone else why single me out? And for 1 my main question was about the opinon of my purple wreck seeds qaulity. I love when guys on here try and get an attitude because someone asks a question. I wouldn't ask if I didn't already put time in searching. I'm not techy and. My smart phoneis new to me as well as forums. So my bad dude. Burn one and relax! There's always someone just waiting to jump on peoples backs about something stupid on this site. This is the seed colletors thread and I. Had question pertaining to this subject. Guys like you just want a moderators job but they won't give you the job cuz your people skills just aren't there! Have a good day!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 6, 2012)

Just mixed up enough soil and perlite to fill 14 3gallon containers... ugghhh... so much work. I still have more to do.
Space Princess and SpaceDawg getting the royal treatment. Bandana, Jackpot, SpaceDawgBX, VICSHigh... I gotta cut some of these back. 
Gotta make room for the Bodhi Boom. So many choices. What to friggin do. FireOG "Raskals Cut" see ya never again bitch. Fuckin weak genetics. Garbage compared to a mother fuckin SpaceDawg.


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that purple wreck from them is a beast the cut i have packs on weight early and gets dark around week 5-6


Nice to know Samwell! Careful asking quetions though, bombbudburner might get angry! Lol!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

take her nine weeks and keep your humidity low as she can be pron to bud rot, she gets really thick, or you can spray sea green and true bloom on your plants and you wont get any mold at all supposedly


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 6, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Hey hydgrow, any luck with Sannie?


He offered a refund but I am trying to just wait a little bit longer since I got a little excited with the guy.

Someone did say they got a refund and ordered again. I just would rather have a reship but whatever.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

I ask questions in this thread because i would rather ask the members that post here frequently, as they run similar genetics and are knowledgeable growers, they have experience with lots of strains vs someones journal on one strain 

this is the best thread on RIU

please ask question only through discussion can understanding happen

if you have nothing to offer . . . . dont be mad . .


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 6, 2012)

bodhiseeds said:


> ....that cali yo is going to be a monster......


anyone else grab these? starting mine now.


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanx bro!!! +rep! That's what sold me on her was the dencity and wieght. Good luck with yours!!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 6, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Just mixed up enough soil and perlite to fill 14 3gallon containers... ugghhh... so much work. I still have more to do.
> Space Princess and SpaceDawg getting the royal treatment. Bandana, Jackpot, SpaceDawgBX, VICSHigh... I gotta cut some of these back.
> Gotta make room for the Bodhi Boom. So many choices. What to friggin do. FireOG "Raskals Cut" see ya never again bitch. Fuckin weak genetics. Garbage compared to a mother fuckin SpaceDawg.


word. i just changed out a 55 gal rez of nutes, moved another 55 gal for my water cooled system, mixed up (sunshine #4, my own compost, perlite) for 13 1 gal pots and 6 5 gal pots, changed all the lights from the MH's to the HPS, went through all the timers, and now after this bowl of hash i gotta go and do a shit ton of work in my organic room, for all those pots..

shit ton of work is right..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> one more day and my order gets in cant wait to see what i got . .. . .
> 
> does anyone have and experience with glitch genetics or deep space glitch specifically


Is that the breeder for short stuff seeds? Or like collabode with them? I grew a few super autos IF I GOT THE SEED BANK RIGHT and it was nice "middies" smoke. I did nute the shit out of em tho so I was poor quality due to poor grower abilities.

If thats the stich from ther I got my seeds from dope-seeds and super autolike I said. Was a about 2 years ago


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

Im not sure dont know much about the breeder . . . .. . . .

but the cross is deep chunk x strawberry cough x space queen f2

thats about all i know, the genetics sounded solid but i guess not knowing much about the breeder makes that a assumption


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Im not sure dont know much about the breeder . . . .. . . .
> 
> but the cross is deep chunk x strawberry cough x space queen f2
> 
> thats about all i know, the genetics sounded solid but i guess not knowing much about the breeder makes that a assumption


Deep Space Glitch.. Kingdom Organic Seeds. 
Well known around these parts.. just not by me. lol.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

think im gonna pop a few when i run my new LED closet . . .they looked ridiculously frosty in the pictures


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

I got a pack of space glitch and lelia kush but havnt fired them up yet


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 6, 2012)

No that deep space glitch is from glitch genetics. 
The deep space is KOS 

I smoked some space princess today. Wow. I see why this plant is so loved. The growth is awesome. I could see a monster of this being sweet. This sample was a good twenty days early too. Can't wait to start really running this strain. The aos still smells better. But the space princess is def a keeper. Kudos.


----------



## JCashman (Apr 6, 2012)

my you all have been busy! 20 pages had to catch up 

burgundys are stinking so damned good at the moment. accidentally killed a baby plush though  - not sure how, just gonna blame the universe for that one.

my neighbor is an asshole.

thats all for now


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> No that deep space glitch is from glitch genetics.


Ohhh.. well I was close. Lol



karmas a bitch said:


> I smoked some space princess today. Wow. I see why this plant is so loved. The growth is awesome. I could see a monster of this being sweet. This sample was a good twenty days early...


If it's still 20 days early you aint seen nothin yet... give it another 2 weeks.. then give me your opinion.. the smell is going to get sweeter.. and sweeter.. and more candylike as you get to day 70.. thats the perfect time to take her IMO. Just put a bunch of these Space Princess is dirt. My jars almost empty. That shit flies off the shelves. Glad youre happy with her. =P


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Azizen Pesach, 2 all u Juden....

@Fatso Those seeds look fine... You wanna see some immature seeds .. cop some HHF
They might hermie on u tho..LoL
(the DNA.../\)

Damn Sketch that sux.... 
Glad i got some Guaranteed fire Plush on the Way... 
Fine Farmer to the Rescue!!!

I know one thing though... When that BIN drop of BlackCherrySoda happens in a few months... 
Im hoppin on that with the quickness.... 

kinda pissed right now that my Nebula was my lowest yieldin plant... 
Cause its gettin to be my Favorite smoke....


@lastwood the breeder is OMMPKID aka CHAMMARO SEEDS aka SOCCO aka WESTCOAST547


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Just killed the suspect plushberry.. Now to inspect them all under the microscope. Balls :-/ thanks for the feedback yall


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright anyone get the 420 promo yet? Seems like someone always gets an email way early. 

Said a prayer for the dead plush even tho heshe was troubled I still cry! Lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 6, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Alright anyone get the 420 promo yet? Seems like someone always gets an email way early.
> 
> Said a prayer for the dead plush even tho heshe was troubled I still cry! Lol


Got e-mails early cause of the affiliate program...

There is no longer an affiliate program....

But maybe they'll still send us the e-mails...LoL


I just culled 2 seedling's too... I hate kiilin mj plants.. But its for the Greater good....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 6, 2012)

Was thinking of the possibilities of a new F1

Agent Orange (sativa dominant whiskey sour pheno) x CaliYo
[Apollo13xA11] x A11
Chernobyl x Space Princess
Eisbaer or Chernobyl.. x Strawberry Alien Kush
Chernobyl or SnowdawgBX x Bandana
SpacePrincess S1's

Was going to originally buy a breeding tent but I think I'd be safer just putting the males outside.
I gotta do it this run. The temps are warming up.

Honestly tho I think it'd be a cool experiment to reverse the Spacedawg and pollinate the Princess or a Chernobyl. I might just have too much aspiration for dankness. Or just too much free time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yah im gunna be checking those chemdawg x gs og again hoping to not kill them all  so far its not looking to good


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just got my GGG testers. I'm gonna put them in paper towels tomorrow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sweet hornedfrog time to get this party started


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

Hell what's the m/f count so far on the testers?

Im super stoked at the 8/10 female og x aww..
i got 3 pk x Jo og females and 1 maybe 2 infer o haze females


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just got my GGG testers. I'm gonna put them in paper towels tomorrow.


nice horned

havent sexed mine yet . . . . . they will start a 12 on 5 off 1 on 6 off light cycle soon 

should make it easier to weed out the males


----------



## headbender (Apr 6, 2012)

samwell i popped five lailas kush from glitch last round and three were crazy ass mutants not sure that says anything about the breeder, i have deep space glitch and lailas kush like four packs of each lol i popped those for a friend anyway, and i still want to run some of his genetics but that did turn me off a bit


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 6, 2012)

dang, ill have to be carefull then i guess . .


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 6, 2012)

Smoking Green Crack tested at 22.1% right now. Holy shit this makes me want to germ the Green Pythons. I love the "heavy eye" stone. Sweet sativa smell, but makes me mute. Thought provoking, Not couchlock. I wouldn't smoke too much of this before work but it would be great for a drive w/ loud music. 

Batman - What about:
-A13xA11 x Eisbaer: Call it Space Race, Cold War, or Russian Moon Gorilla

Sketchy - Sucks about shite Plush luck today. I am hoping the 20 day old Plush I have turns out to be something great. I keep gifting my Plush beans out to med patient friends i know, and not restocking...and I think I am giving out the pink/purple pheno every time. 

LilB- How are the Leia ladies doing?

Hell- Good karma your way on any/all packages. Met a Traeger rep last night...i will send you a pm tomorrow when i can see straight

My A13xA11 easily germed in paper towel, 26 hours, 1 cm tail...planted...26 hours later it has already shed it's shell and almost an inch above ground. Tiny seed with early growth that fast. /Buddhabow Bodhi. DirtyGirl is taking her slutty time.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 6, 2012)

I wish I had about 20 more to run threw....even if they hermie there has to be a purple/pink stable fire pheno somewhere and I'm going to find her ass


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hell what's the m/f count so far on the testers?
> 
> Im super stoked at the 8/10 female og x aww..
> i got 3 pk x Jo og females and 1 maybe 2 infer o haze females


So far 11/11 are show male parts  but im just hoping im rong on a couple


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 6, 2012)

Wait 11 for 11 showing pre balls? That is fucking shitty! I thought I had it bad when I got 2 females out of 8 shit.. I hope those force ogs bring a way better ratio for you.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yah i hope so to, i got 4/11 on the mendos to


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thinking maybe ill Pop some Leia's.....
I got no GGG goin....

Buildin a Hydro setup tomorrow,, might b the perfect test....


----------



## headbender (Apr 7, 2012)

four of my six sun maiden are female, thats sucks to hear guys


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 7, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Sketch, doesn't look good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Fatty McDoobs said:


> Bombbudburner. Yes I know this and I have tried I'm on a smart phone. When I search in the search bar it gives everything but what I'm looking for.
> Just some advice though being mean to new growers is a good way to get people to go to other sites. I've seen plent of ?'s asked on this thread and haven't seen you say anything to anyone else why single me out? And for 1 my main question was about the opinon of my purple wreck seeds qaulity. I love when guys on here try and get an attitude because someone asks a question. I wouldn't ask if I didn't already put time in searching. I'm not techy and. My smart phoneis new to me as well as forums. So my bad dude. Burn one and relax! There's always someone just waiting to jump on peoples backs about something stupid on this site. This is the seed colletors thread and I. Had question pertaining to this subject. Guys like you just want a moderators job but they won't give you the job cuz your people skills just aren't there! Have a good day!


Ok, I don't want to drag this out, I just want to respond and clear the air. Let's do this over. Welcome to the thread Fatty. There are lots of talented collectors here to learn from. Your seeds look fully developed. Be careful not to stress those fem seed plants too much because feminized plants are more prone to go hermaphrodite on you=no bueno. 

Btw, I didn't answer that question at first because I knew someone else would be right on it and I was getting ready for work. Also, I meant to edit my post to make it less rude but had to deal with some stuff unexpectedly and go to work. Since it didn't look like you did much research before you asked your question(I know there is info out there about neville's skunk because I read it before I bought them) I wanted to tell you that there is info out there if you look around a bit more. I realized as soon as I posted that, that using the search bar on this forum may not give you the information you're looking for, but google will. I use my phone for 90% of my forum usage and I'm able to find a ton of info. You can find info on the neville's skunk at mr nice forums. Google will give you this Link(click me) to the neville's skunk section.

I wish you much success in your first grow. Stick around this thread if you want to learn about bomb genetics and where/when/how to get them.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 7, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Ok, I don't want to drag this out, I just want to respond and clear the air. Let's do this over. Welcome to the thread Fatty. There are lots of talented collectors here to learn from. Your seeds look fully developed. Be careful not to stress those fem seed plants too much because feminized plants are more prone to go hermaphrodite on you=no bueno.
> 
> Btw, I didn't answer that question at first because I knew someone else would be right on it and I was getting ready for work. Also, I meant to edit my post to make it less rude but had to deal with some stuff unexpectedly and go to work. Since it didn't look like you did much research before you asked your question(I know there is info out there about neville's skunk because I read it before I bought them) I wanted to tell you that there is info out there if you look around a bit more. I realized as soon as I posted that, that using the search bar on this forum may not give you the information you're looking for, but google will. I use my phone for 90% of my forum usage and I'm able to find a ton of info. You can find info on the neville's skunk at mr nice forums. Google will give you this Link(click me) to the neville's skunk section.
> 
> I wish you much success in your first grow. Stick around this thread if you want to learn about bomb genetics and where/when/how to get them.



You were real kind to him. My personal thought was that he overrevved it when he first pulled up. Then missed a gear and overrevved when leaving.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 7, 2012)

Didn't mean to misinform on stitch. I thought I had it nailed

Lol looks like I don't know my ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to this game. So much info and so many breeders. 

HAPPY SATURDAY ALL!! first one I have had off in a while.


----------



## headbender (Apr 7, 2012)

this bright moments drop is taking forever!!!!! at least it feels like it lol!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 7, 2012)

Batman I seldom buy electronics. My current puter is a rebuilt I have had for two years and the moniter is from the puter before that so it is at least 5 years old.

My friend has talked me into a tablet. I will use it mostly for reading books.
Is this a good buy?


http://electronics.hsn.com/le-pan-9-7-lcd-1ghz-wi-fi-tablet-with-android-2-2-and-app-bundle_p-6760333_xp.aspx?cmsstr=181190&webm_id=&web_id=&sz=6&sf=EC&dept=EC0027&cat=EC0384&o=&ocm=seis

*Le Pan 9.7" LCD 1GHz Wi-Fi Tablet with Android 2.2 and App Bundle
*


Le Pan 9.7" LCD tablet
_Ultimate App Pack_ digital download card
2GB microSD memory card (preinstalled)
USB-to-30-pin connector cable
AC/USB power adapter
Wrist strap
Cleaning cloth
Quick-start guide
Manufacturer's 1-year limited warranty


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

boneheadbob I don't think thats a good buy at all. check out the Lenovo K1 ideapad or the Toshiba Thrive if you want something nice that doesn't cost too much. If you can spend a little more check out the Asus Transformer tablet. I have an Asus and absolutely love it. Even if money was no object Id choose the Asus Transformer over the Apple Ipad any day. Once you get your Tablet in hand, install Adobe Flash Player and Firefox.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> boneheadbob I don't think thats a good buy at all. check out the Lenovo K1 ideapad or the Toshiba Thrive if you want something nice that doesn't cost too much. If you can spend a little more check out the Asus Transformer tablet. I have an Asus and absolutely love it. Even if money was no object Id choose the Asus Transformer over the Apple Ipad any day. Once you get your Tablet in hand, install Adobe Flash Player and Firefox.


10-4 I will start looking. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

yeah....wish i wouldn't have bought an ipad...its pretty much just an expensive thing to play mediocre games on....without flash, its useless for web browsing....i just use splashtop to remotely connect my ipad to my desktop.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

The bright moments is droppin Wednesday at places not CZ...

And Maybe Tuesday CZ.. but those dates are never set in stone....

I fuckin passed out while i was shukin seeds.. So i had a big 'ol plate of weed shake and a few hundo seeds in my lap....
I woke up to the sound of the plate crashin to the floor and the seeds goin everywhere...LoL
*mental Note... Dont Continually PAB-PAB-PAB.. while shukin into the wee hours of the mornin....


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 7, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> 10-4 I will start looking. Thanks for the quick response.


Bonehead bob, if you're a little handy with copying, pasting, and computers, you should get a Nook Color or Nook Tablet and hack it. You can watch live tv on it (with special links), play games and read books. Its also pretty powerful for the price. Look for coupons or refurbs to make them cheaper.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 7, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Bonehead bob, if you're a little handy with copying, pasting, and computers, you should get a Nook Color or Nook Tablet and hack it. You can watch live tv on it (with special links), play games and read books. Its also pretty powerful for the price. Look for coupons or refurbs to make them cheaper.


Thanks for the advice. I have never heard of it but I will do some research.
I can copy/paste but I am not good at puters.
I will use it mostly for reading in bed and reading my fav web sites such as this. I dont play any games and I am known as hermitbob in these parts.
So I may not need many bells and whistles


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 7, 2012)

Kindle Fire


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 7, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Kindle Fire


Those are nice but I am blind in one eye and I cannot see out of the other. So I need that 9.7 inch screen that the le pan has and I found it with 2 GB for 200 instead of 250


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004PGMFG2/ref=asc_df_B004PGMFG21967342?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=pg-1599-01-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395097&creativeASIN=B004PGMFG2

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Toshiba-Thrive-AT105-T1032G-with-Wi-Fi-10.1-Touchscreen-Tablet-PC-Featuring-Android-3.2-Honeycomb-Operating-System/1953488310 inch asus
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Asus-TF101RF-A1-16GB-Tablet-PC-with-Wi-Fi-10.1-Touchscreen-Featuring-Android-3.0-Honeycomb-Operating-System-Refurbished/19592305

This must be the asus you and batman speak of
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Asus-IPS-eee-Pad-Transformer-TF101-A1-10.1-1GHz-16GB-Android-3.0-Honeycomb-OS/16419502

The lenova
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lenovo-ThinkPad-LE5980-10.1-1GHz-16GB-Android-3.1-Honeycomb-OS-Black/19890690

Toshiba thrive
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Toshiba-Thrive-AT105-T1032G-with-Wi-Fi-10.1-Touchscreen-Tablet-PC-Featuring-Android-3.2-Honeycomb-Operating-System/19534883

I wont hijack the thread much longer


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 7, 2012)

My asus t101 does everything I need it to. Even got a psx emulator with ff8


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

I was gonna grab that asus prime...
Still have yet to do it....LoL
Have had the "card" since x-mas....

When i looked at the older asus, and the toshiba in the store.. they looked like they could hold their own... 
Didnt much care for the ipad....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know when the Cannaventure drop is going to happen or if it already has?


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 7, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Does anyone know when the Cannaventure drop is going to happen or if it already has?


not happened yet. I am expecting them to hit online sites this week. but really, it could even be a month (if youve waited for CV before, you know this can be true)....he is notorious for being late with drops.

Ive been able to track some packs down in WA.
if you live in WA, can PM me and I can get you headed in the right direction for Ultra rare limited edition packs of incredible dank. They go fast!...
I luckly got: 98 bubba x fire og, and JBJ x Stardawg. cough cough. . more to come for me too.

I need a smoking buddy today... so high and just chillin here all alone talking to my plants.
I pack my bowls for two, even if im alone.
[video=youtube;f5kGUqEBva4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5kGUqEBva4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes Bob that's the one. Using mine right now to respond to this thread.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info Danksalot. Seeing some other people say they got packs was worrying me, but I'm thinking it must be other people in WA getting it from local reps. I unfortunatley to not live in WA, which sucks because that jbj x stardawg is what I'm after the most. That and the blue magoo x jbj looks soooo fuckin dank. Between cv, alien, Bright moments and other GGG auctions my wallet is going to be gasping for air when this month is over.


----------



## John12 (Apr 7, 2012)

Out of these three tga strains...vortex, plush, and ripped bubba, which one of those three would u guys run? Kinda weary of the plush after reading a few herm issues that have come up. That sucks cuz i was looking for a nice pink/purp color to have around. Maybe I might get a nice purp color with the gdps??? Also...whats the verdict on the grape stomper og? any one had any except for the one user who grew it out?? Thanks guys


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 7, 2012)

John12 said:


> Out of these three tga strains...vortex, plush, and ripped bubba, which one of those three would u guys run? Kinda weary of the plush after reading a few herm issues that have come up. That sucks cuz i was looking for a nice pink/purp color to have around. Maybe I might get a nice purp color with the gdps??? Also...whats the verdict on the grape stomper og? any one had any except for the one user who grew it out?? Thanks guys


The only herms I found in talks of Plushberry is in over ripening.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 7, 2012)

My plushberry looked as if it was about to hermi (pulled it before anything actually turned for the worse)


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 7, 2012)

It seems all of TGA strains are dank. I can vouch for Vortex and PB. I have a PB thats 6 weeks into flower now and the buds are really swelling up, big, fat, juicy smelling, frost everywhere. mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmm 

If I were you I would get Ace Of Spades and Cheesequake, maybe Space dawg


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 7, 2012)

John12 said:


> Out of these three tga strains...vortex, plush, and ripped bubba, which one of those three would u guys run? Kinda weary of the plush after reading a few herm issues that have come up. That sucks cuz i was looking for a nice pink/purp color to have around. Maybe I might get a nice purp color with the gdps??? Also...whats the verdict on the grape stomper og? any one had any except for the one user who grew it out?? Thanks guys


None of them... Try Heath's Black Rose for purples


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

John12 said:


> Out of these three tga strains...vortex, plush, and ripped bubba, which one of those three would u guys run? Kinda weary of the plush after reading a few herm issues that have come up. That sucks cuz i was looking for a nice pink/purp color to have around. Maybe I might get a nice purp color with the gdps??? Also...whats the verdict on the grape stomper og? any one had any except for the one user who grew it out?? Thanks guys


i'd go with plushberry every time. i love it. i didn't have any hermie females but i did have 2 hermie males....i'm running it again right now, looking for a pink or purple male.

but that ripped bubba looks fantastic.

go with querkle if you're looking for purple.



I85BLAX said:


> The only herms I found in talks of Plushberry is in over ripening.


yeah, i've only heard of a few bananas here and there too, never a full blown hermie.



boneheadbob said:


> It seems all of TGA strains are dank. I can vouch for Vortex and PB. I have a PB thats 6 weeks into flower now and the buds are really swelling up, big, fat, juicy smelling, frost everywhere. mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmm
> 
> If I were you I would get Ace Of Spades and Cheesequake, maybe Space dawg


you got that right bob...anything i've grown/smoked from tga is great.



BuilttoEnjoy said:


> None of them... Try Heath's Black Rose for purples


lol no love for tga?

black rose is great recommendation though..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2012)

Good news 2/3 of the lost orders are in hand  still no sign on the one from the 24th of last month


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds real good there hell..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yep all smiles here


----------



## Buck123 (Apr 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The bright moments is droppin Wednesday at places not CZ...
> 
> And Maybe Tuesday CZ.. but those dates are never set in stone....
> 
> ...


JK fuck that made me ROFL


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

got some goodies from SweetStone Candy today. my buddy also brought over some bud, in order, purple kush, dark knight and then some jack herer.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

Wtf man I seriously doubt they used the "like" button to hack riu.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

So what do you all think of this lineup-

Day One of Veg.

*proven cuts
*bodhiseeds - apollo 11 genius pheno (genius x grimm c99)
heaven scent - space princess (sputnik 1 x grimm c99)
tga subcool seeds - agent orange (orange velvet x jack the ripper)
tga subcool seeds - space dawg (snowdawg x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - jackpot royale (lasvegas purple kush x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - bandana (707 headband x snowdawg bx)
dankhouse - strawberry alien kush (strawberry cough x alien kush)

*from seed
*bodhiseeds - apollo 13 gorilla arm pheno x apollo 11 genius pheno (self explanatory) 
bodhiseeds - cali yo (aeric 77 california orange x yo mama)
tga subcool seeds - chernobyl (trinity trainwreck x jack the ripper)
alphakronik genes - eisbaer (the white x snowdawgbx)
alphakronik genes - snowdawg bx (snowdawg x spacedawg)
pisces genetics - vics high (killer queen x spacequeen)

Bodhiseeds, TGA Subcool Seeds, Alphakronik Genetics.... Dankness.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

CMT dude.. whats that Dark Knight..?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Alot of good things there batman!

HAs anyone heard from racer? How is he man i havent seen him in a while!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Wtf man I seriously doubt they used the "like" button to hack riu.


It's annoying isn't it? Those fuckers. Wonder when it'll be back. They have to bring it back. Lame.

Hours later after scrubbing and cleaning I deserve an Easter treat. I'm get fucckkked up & eat some easter candy. Get these Jiffys soaked and throw the beans under some light. Let mother nature do her job and hope the next few months go by quick. I miss Apollo.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have not seen racer in a bit


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2012)

RIP like button it will be missed


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alot of good things there batman!
> 
> HAs anyone heard from racer? How is he man i havent seen him in a while!


I saw him Post not too long ago in a Cali Connect thread I think. I just remember him tellin all the haters everything he has tried CaliConnect was Fire.
I remember thinking.. huh. 

Wyte I gotta get u that list. Just haven't had time. I will tho. I have a few days off coming up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 7, 2012)

Shit man. I gotta call the family and see what time dinner is tomorrow. Haven't slept through a family dinner yet... Hopefully it's not like noon because I'm not used to being up that early... (work 2nd shift)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I saw him Post not too long ago in a Cali Connect thread I think. I just remember him tellin all the haters everything he has tried CaliConnect was Fire.
> I remember thinking.. huh.
> 
> Wyte I gotta get u that list. Just haven't had time. I will tho. I have a few days off coming up.


Ok just shoot it whenever you ready b..

That cali connect thread is too funny.. I had to unsub that shit i said my piece long ago in tere and thats tahoe og, larry og and pre 98 bubba is dank as fuck.. I left after that note.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

not sure..first time i've heard of dark knight...he doesn't have any info on it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> not sure..first time i've heard of dark knight...he doesn't have any info on it.


GDP x Purple Kush


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> GDP x Purple Kush


sweet. thanks JK


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

Batman a11 is actually genius x p.75 and a13 is genius x c99


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> sweet. thanks JK


Yessirrrr.....

CANNA ------
"The G0ds Must Be Crazy"

WTF Does this Mean????


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Batman a11 is actually genius x p.75 and a13 is genius x c99


The original yea.. but this is Bodhis.. from his description.. *Strain Name :*Apollo 11 Genius Pheno F3 *Genetics :*genius x c99 f3 via brothers grimm/fet
via cut and paste from the horses mouth.




cmt1984 said:


> not sure..first time i've heard of dark knight...he doesn't have any info on it.


Could be Granddaddy Purps x Purple Kush. I wanted that one. It's not accessible to me tho.

Edit:

lol Jkahn and his search engine beat me to it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

Idk but the gods must be crazy is an OLD ASS movie


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Idk but the gods must be crazy is an OLD ASS movie


Almost exactly as old as me. I've never seen it but it looks like something I'd like. Downloading it right now and ordering my girlfriend to make me some quesadillas. 
I usually don't like older movies too much but the classics like M Python & the Holy Grail, History of the World Pt1, Caddyshack.. etc I still enjoy watching every once in a while. This reminds me of something like that. At least from the description. 
It looks like something I should get really baked and watch.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

Batman, Bodhi's Apollo 11:

He took Bro's Grimm F2's that he got from FET...
And he selected the most Genius dom plants.. He then F3'd them...

Apollo 11 = Genius Pheno x C99
Apollo 13 = Genius Pheno x P75


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Almost exactly as old as me. I've never seen it but it looks like something I'd like. Downloading it right now and ordering my girlfriend to make me some quesadillas.
> I usually don't like older movies too much but the classics like M Python & the Holy Grail, History of the World Pt1, Caddyshack.. etc I still enjoy watching every once in a while. This reminds me of something like that. At least from the description.
> It looks like something I should get really baked and watch.


Its a movie.. Thank Fuckin God....
I need somethin to watch...
D/Lin now!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

I probably saw it 10 years ago. Its about african tribe that gets this glass coke bottle a pilot drops out of his plane. There jealousy of the bottle starts to break up there community it is funny


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I probably saw it 10 years ago. Its about african tribe that gets this glass coke bottle a pilot drops out of his plane. There jealousy of the bottle starts to break up there community it is funny


Don't ruin it, im already watchin it.. Deers are runnin in the plains...LoL
I love that old intro music...

Thx, LW...


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Batman a11 is actually genius x p.75 and a13 is genius x c99


I think you've got it backwards


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 7, 2012)

wards back


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Batman, Bodhi's Apollo 11:
> 
> He took Bro's Grimm F2's that he got from FET...
> And he selected the most Genius dom plants.. He then F3'd them...
> ...


They're gonna be sweet. Really looking forward to it. Gonna have alot of Apollo/Genius/C99 crosses this year. You picked up a pack of these right Jkahn? I have a few seeds I acquired via Nettics and now a couple cuts. I think it'll be interesting to see the comparison between it VS the A13 and the A13xA11. My buddy keeps A13 on the regular.. I am pheno hunting for monsters. Probably start going a bit light on seed grows for a while after this one. I always say that tho and it never happens.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

You came a lil late to the party mane...


Damn this movie is 1:48--- Sweet...

Yah i got a Pack of the A-11...

And ill have a few Cuts eventually....LoL

I cant wait to taste this bitch.....

I got a pack of Subs A-13, and BroMo's C99.... 

But your def. gonna have some Dank ass Trippy psychodelic funk on your hands pretty soon....


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm runnin some a11g right now n veg. Not as far along as id like due to some cheap ass coco I tried and it damn near burned my plants to death. I only lost 2 bit stunted a lot.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yah the only coco available near me is Jiffy... So i took the drive and got some Botanicare.. No more cuttin corners for me....

Skip the download and just stream it...
http://www.putlocker.com/file/R9F8QI8315C88KS#


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yeah I got my first verified Flo x Stardawg female too


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah the only coco available near me is Jiffy... So i took the drive and got some Botanicare.. No more cuttin corners for me....
> 
> Skip the download and just stream it...
> http://www.putlocker.com/file/R9F8QI8315C88KS#


That must suck not having decent supplies closeby. There's 3 hydro shops all within 10 minutes of each other where I live. 
One is kinda shady tho. They have all the equipment and supplies you need except the only nute line they carry is HESI. The dude there preaches how friggin wonderful it is. I really haven't heard good things about that line from those who have used it but either way.. you'd think a store owner would recognize that variety makes customers happy... way happier than Hesi. The worst is when you're at the hydro store and they're trying to talk you into something.. or giving bad information. That really pisses me off.. but not as much as when theyre trying to get rid of a product that doesn't sell well and push it. I hate that more than anything.



jkahndb0 said:


> Skip the download and just stream it...
> http://www.putlocker.com/file/R9F8QI8315C88KS#


I have light speed broadband.. ten minutes done.

well not exactly light speed.. but wicked friggin fast considering it was a torrent. Rapidshares transfer at about 2.5MB/sec


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

I have always used botanicare too. First time using anything different. I'm pissed the dude let me buy it knowing I always use botanicare. I asked him if it was any good "oh yeah its good". .. bullshit, I pre washed it and I'm still fucking gettin brown runooff


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

The one that i "go to" (trek to).. Isnt like that..... And its pretty big to, so they have everything which is nice... It boasts "5,000 sq ft showroom, with over 10,000 products in stock".. although im sure they count every paperclip....
I got a free bottle of azamax one time, three free bottles of rootbastic, a whole bunch of these myco "drops", and azos/cal carb things.. a packet of tarantula, a bottle of liquid fulvic acid.... Shit its like everytime i go i get some free shit...LoL

I do have 1 hydro shop 5 min. away... but its crazy small... and has no selection.. I dont like orderin stuff in a catalog.. I wanna see it/touch it/ fuckin lick it if i wanted to..... and no botanicare coco either... (plus i always feel like im being watched when i go... nd the only grow busts in my immediate area are in that town.. so screw that....)

within 30min. there are like 3or 4....

And i always thought HESI nutes were like the good stuff....
Used all over the Netherlands and Europe...
Ur sayin its crap?
That dudes an idiot, to bet it all on one horse...

I saw a guy sellin hesi starter kits on ebay before for almost double the amount they are at regular online retailer's.... and people were buyin them...
(goes to show u, idiots will buy anything if u let them...)


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry if thjis sounds stupid but what is a torrent?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sorry if thjis sounds stupid but what is a torrent?


basically, its just a way to download something.. wether it be a document/.exe/audio/video...




> a file that is constantly moving accross a large network. in order to download the file, the downloading file segments must at the same time be uploaded to other users requesting the file. torrents are tagged with a unique ID so that any particular torrent can be located from anywhere on the network with the correct software.


I stream most of my video cause its fast and easy...
But if i want to download like an entire season or multiple seasons.. then i go with a torrent...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> And i always thought HESI nutes were like the good stuff....
> Used all over the Netherlands and Europe...
> Ur sayin its crap?
> That dudes an idiot, to bet it all on one horse...
> ...


No but I'm saying I've heard it's crap. But I myself haven't tried it. I prefer Botanicare stuff. Considering experimenting with the Lucas Method with GH Flora nutes.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 7, 2012)

LoL......
Ive been thinkin the same thing....
Ive already done all the research on the lucas method... took me 2 min...LoL

And i dont know why ive never tried it before....

Im tryin pureblend rite now..
Only been a few days so far....

Have u used the Pureblend?

Also.. Just wanted to double Check..
Dont remember anyone mentioning this....

*****...ON 4:20 AT THE 'TUDE, BUY 2 (5) PACKS GET ONE (5) PACK OF QUSH FREE...
AFTER ALL THE QUSH ARE GONE, THEY WILL BE REPLACED BY 3D, UNTILL 4:20 IS OVER...*****
That is all...


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

I use the botanicare pure blend pro nute lineup. It a pretty easy system. Like any brand you CAN add the bells n whistles, 10 different bottles, but I have tried em all and have gone back to using just cal mag, pro gro, and the occasional liquid karma for veg. For flower I use cal mag, pro bloom, and hydroplex as a bloom booster. I use sweer too in flower and every other day on my "pure water" days


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

They probably aren't the best yielding nutrient line, but its a nice clean high grade nutrient ststem and I have smoked plenty of times without even flushing at all.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 8, 2012)

haha God's Must Be Crazy is some weird shit. My sister and I use to watch it and rewind it over and over. I live in the land of hydro shops. 11 within a 10 mile radius. The three i rotate buisness to carry all the same shit and don't hassle me and carry every nute line and coco available.....but I still HATE going in them. Last time I went in, I am browsing the General Organics vs Roots Organics bottle nutes and a lady with 3 kids, 2 in a stroller, steamroll down the aisle with a huge black dude in tow. This aint Walmart bitch. 

Batman- nice list!! A lot of trichome-packed strains and a lot of "tropical-orange" strains.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> They probably aren't the best yielding nutrient line, but its a nice clean high grade nutrient ststem and I have smoked plenty of times without even flushing at all.


Thx...When i saw it was Organic, i was like lets do this.....

How much Grow/Gallon(or ppms/ec/etc) do you use..
I started out with 1tsp.. Looks like i gotta up it.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL......
> Ive been thinkin the same thing....
> Ive already done all the research on the lucas method... took me 2 min...LoL
> 
> ...


Pureblend Pro Bloom for Soil rocks. 




Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Batman- nice list!! A lot of trichome-packed strains and a lot of "tropical-orange" strains.


Berry, Orange and lime. My 3 favorite flavors of weed. I really do have to finds the JCII pink lemonade pheno again.


----------



## headbender (Apr 8, 2012)

my agent oranges are starting to smell fucking crazy the indica dom pheno smells like fucking valencia oranges i see why youve grown this from seed so many times batman its just something completely different from any cannabis smell and i like it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just found a thread where Dizz says he uses it too...LoL
Fuckin erryone uses it.. Think i remember Gud givin it a nice word or two...
*its basicly what im doin now...


----------



## headbender (Apr 8, 2012)

i use bio canna also with my own soil mix it works fantastic but ya kahn you can feed it really heay sometimes twice the recomended dose


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Bio-Canna Here as well


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> Well to me it's bullshit. No offense against Bodhi, but most of us are on limited budgets. ONE, I never know when the guy is making a seed drop. TWO, if I did know, it is limited to very few packs, and I don't have 1000's of dollars laying around to snatch up seeds when he FINALLY decides to distribute the goods.
> 
> For fuck's sake, I know of private dealers who drop more than this guy. Also, at the very least, with people like Alpha and Swerve you get some HUGE drops. Not this limited edition shit.
> 
> ...


really.....?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> i use bio canna also with my own soil mix it works fantastic but ya kahn you can feed it really heay sometimes twice the recomended dose





SketchyGrower said:


> Bio-Canna Here as well


really?? do tell, im thinking of trying it . . . is it stable when its mixed/ how long does it last mixed? . . . what additives do you run with it/what additives does it need, and how is cost compared to bio bizz or regular canna coco


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 8, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I live in the land of hydro shops. 11 within a 10 mile radius. The three i rotate buisness to carry all the same shit and don't hassle me and carry every nute line and coco available.....but I still HATE going in them. Last time I went in, I am browsing the General Organics vs Roots Organics bottle nutes and a lady with 3 kids, 2 in a stroller, steamroll down the aisle with a huge black dude in tow. This aint Walmart bitch.


I live in bum fuck eqypt, an Walmart is the grow shop
it sux.
I miss Colorado....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

LMFAO......

What a move.. Colorado -----> Egypt
Wait a minute, after a few seconds of thought...
What do u mean.. like arizona desert????LoL


----------



## headbender (Apr 8, 2012)

samwell its a great product ive used it with alot of different additives such as cannas whole line minus the pk, ive also ran it with floralicious plus as a catalyst and roots trinity as a catalyst, atm i use flora as i dont need vega because my soil mix takes care of the nitrogen with hygrozyme, hpk, trinity, and bio boost, the only problem i notice is it drops the ph to like 4 but i found an organic ph up by nectar of the gods called liquid lime that takes care of that great if you try to use ph up youll need so much your ppms will rise far too much. it is stable once mixed but as with any organic nutrients i wouldnt leave them mixed for more than a day or two especially using enzymes or beneficials. i also feed with my own castings tea recipe pm you if your interested in that its a really great EXTREMELY ALIVE theres a casting farm in yelm that has really good castings and also sell an awesome fish hydrolysate for feeding the microbes in the tea. feel free to ask more ?,s if i missed anything

edit i also mix guanokalong guano in with my waterings twice a week after week two of flowering which i find really adds good girth and a great flavor!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

I keep finding two conflicting thereries...
Pureblend is hot, and PB is cold.... Which is it people.... Guess ill just find out my damn self....

That bodhi stuff is bullshit.. Again ppl just dont wanna look for the info to find drops....
Forgot to mention racer has been in his thread....


----------



## headbender (Apr 8, 2012)

kahn i thought you were using the biocanna sorry i know nothing about pure blend pro except that its not fully organic just organic based and if im going to grow with chems im not going half way might as well use chems that will really benefit over organics if your going to use them at all i actually grow two different methods one chem with house and garden base and additives plus a few other additives and then organic with a pretty hot soil and the boicanna and other additives i listed the chems do produce more and have better resin profiles imo but the flavor is lacking thats why i grow a few organic everytime just for me lol!

ya that bodhi bullshit made me laugh it isnt hard to find when he drops all you have to do is follow one thread THIS ONE!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I probably saw it 10 years ago. Its about african tribe that gets this glass coke bottle a pilot drops out of his plane. There jealousy of the bottle starts to break up there community it is funny


I remember watching that! Fucking hilarious! I was in tears.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 8, 2012)

That black knight could be the KOS black knight. Doubt it. But it's possible. I haven't seen anything about anyone testin it. 

http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1120

Jkahn I've used pure blend. I liked it.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That black knight could be the KOS black knight. Doubt it. But it's possible. I haven't seen anything about anyone testin it.
> 
> http://www.cannazon.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1120
> 
> Jkahn I've used pure blend. I liked it.


There's also something called Dark Knight being passed around the dispensaries...
People wanna cash in on that Batman name recognition....

They posted lab results... Total THC profile of ~12%.... But it was purple..LoL
Ohh just re-checkd.. Has high CBD... 7.88%....

Cannabinoid Profile
Calculated Active Cannabinoids
*CBD:* 7.88%
*CBN:* <0.01%
*THC:* 3.65%
*CBC:* <0.01%
*THCV:* <0.01
*Total:* 11.53%

I wonder which "purple kush" they used....
(GDP x PK)


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 8, 2012)

I really like Botanicare the pure blend pro, it's all I have ever used though, and I just pulled down 2lbs minus 2oz with mostly the botanicare line under 1kwatt hps, in promix w/ myco, in 3 gallon root pots.. I don't use a whole lot, but I do mix a cocktail. My buddy ran a side by side of the entire Canna vs House and Garden he liked the house and garden. He told me his weight difference was negligible but the price difference for the same results is what killed it. He even liked the house and garden buds more too. Canna is a damn good line though.
Check out some c99 wax master kush wax, new rig, and DHOG (pic under LED, and I know I hate the guy but his beans were already running when he drew a line on his forehead and showed the world how big a dick face he really is, but it turned out dank)


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah its dark knight...did i say black knight before? lol, sorry if i did, stoner moment..


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2012)

You all were talking about hydro shops. 

I just found one about 45 minutes from me last night. Previously was a 2 hour drive one way.

Was so happy yesterday to see the store and then when I stopped it was like a smaller "worms way' type of grow store. YEAH!!!

ALSO MY SOS TRACKING SAYS ITS AT MY LOCAL PO ALREADY AND WAITING TO BE BROUGHT TO ME WOOT WOOT!!!! Thats right I screamed that last line outta excitment


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

Dude TONS of ppl use botanicare pure blend pro. Its good shit. In veg i start feeding seedlings and clones 350 ppm. Which for me is 1/2 gal tap + half gal distilled (tap is like 500 ppm) and then 2.5 ml pure blend pro + 1.25 ml cal mag. Then I just up it every week or two. My plants usually stablize at 5 tp 600 ppm in veg depending on strain....... in flower 2.5 ml/gal of cal mag, 5 (early flower) to 7.5 ml pure blend pr bloom, and 2.5 ml sweet. Weeks 2-3 and 6 I subsitute 2.5 ml/gal of pro bloom for 2.5 ml of hydroplex.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

O yeah I also feed 2.5 ml pro gro in flower


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 8, 2012)

A11g on the left. Houston shoreline on the right













That shoreline is from my first run with her


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

NOICE and frosty KAB makes me happy I gabbed some A11(genius)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

& makes me happy I just put A11 under the 600w Hortilux.
I'm gonna blow that shit up.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's an update on the CV drop:




CannaVenture said:


> Whats up Dudes...
> 
> 
> Just a little Update...
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

*ECSD clone X Alien Kush 

*that's what I want.. nice small purchase, As long as the drop that's suppose to hit this week is not balls out awesome (not sure what's dropping in that first wave)


EDIT:: *Dawg Jam 91 (Chem 91 clone x Jazz Berry Jam) (Purple, Grape Kool Aid pheno)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! want!
*


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

I want the sour d x chem


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter beanheads! Nice buds KAB, have some more A-11 going right now. Yeah I use pureblend as well, I actually prefer the regular stuff (not the pro) but you can't hardly find it anymore so I just use the pro. Not really sure what the difference is but the regular pureblend is a lot cheaper. Done with the Double Barrel OG and Fire OG, just not my thing......but I am going to go smoke some right now


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 8, 2012)

This is what's in the first drop. It might qualify as 'balls out awesome'.




CannaVenture said:


> Alright Fellas....SEEDS ARE IN THE MAIL..
> 
> They should arrive in about 6-8 days or so....
> 
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, shit! I want pretty much everything from that first list..... And that's dropping this week... Lol god hates me, or thinks himself funny.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^^*like*

I never leave this thread, but dammit I'm going searching for info on the like button.



*Originally Posted by Rj41 *
"If this was only a redirect hack, as mods and admin are saying, where'd the like button go? And why are the screen names all purple? And why are fonts and colors changed?*

Just wondering......"

Originally Posted by Admin
"We rolled out a quick version with the css all set to default so we could try to get us back online as soon as possible. The redirect hack was easy to fix because they were nice about it, but that is until we realized that all the posts have been replaced."

Hopefully, admin will send me a pm soon saying when it might return.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

Did somethin happen that made ppl dislike dank house seeds?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> It seems to me like most people aren't down with Alien on this site, but he uses pure blend pro and posted his full feeding schedule in detail HERE. I just wanted to share since everyone was talking about pbp. And even if people wanna hate on Alien, I still think that dude grows some of the most amazing flowers out there fwiw.


Those are really heavy numbers. I couldn't even imagine feeding that much PBP to my gals. They'd be toast.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Did somethin happen that made ppl dislike dank house seeds?


I love my Strawberry Alien Kush.. put my keeper into Reveg a few days ago. Just blasted her with Neem this morning. Strawberry Alien giant coming soon.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 8, 2012)

I use the SeaGreen that he uses and I will say it is some great stuff.


----------



## headbender (Apr 8, 2012)

5/5 moonwalk 5/5 clusterfunk 6/6 ace of spades 7/7 spacedawg 100% so far on this round still have a few singles i threw in plugs a few days later! and i want to say thanks to danksalot for hooking me up with the cvs rep i was able to get 1 pack of the fire og x bubba and two packs of the jazz berry jamx stardawg hell ya you da man danksalot!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

Great news headbender.. I am having similar results. Except for CaliYo.. but its been less than 24 hours. I germed 14 seeds last night and 10 are allready popped and in Jiffys. The Chernobyls shed the entire shell in less than 10 hours. Amazing. 
Youre gonna love that SpaceDawg. Lemon-Lime Citrus Fire. I just transplanted mad cuts.


----------



## headbender (Apr 8, 2012)

my agent orange were super fast like that no presoak or paper towel straight into coco all ten were above ground in 36 hours! infact every tga seed i pop seems really vigorous except fot this ace of spades three were slower than anything else i popped and one hadnt even cracked in five days i just gave it a little squeeze to pop it open and two days later it was above ground! and ya im super stoked on the spacedawg i have three packs lol


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 8, 2012)

Just a heads up these HOF Arctic Fallout are fucking awesome. Just started flush and some crazy smells are coming off these babies. I think i got more than one keeper for sure. 7/10 female.
One smells like fruit punch chem and another one smells like nuts and molasses chem.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2012)

You should put those germ rates in the germination report thread guys. 

That thread is awesome to look at if my beans don't sprout but everyone else does it easy my fault.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 8, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> You should put those germ rates in the germination report thread guys.
> 
> That thread is awesome to look at if my beans don't sprout but everyone else does it easy my fault.


Im new around here where is the germ report thread, can i just type that in google?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 8, 2012)

I just heard recently that HOF was no more and these beans may become very rare soon....... Im going to grab the polar dawg and the chem glue before there gone


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Did somethin happen that made ppl dislike dank house seeds?



Hey lastwood what info led you to ask that question about DHS? 

I have them lined up for purchase in the next two orders. So I'm curious why you asked that's all


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 8, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Im new around here where is the germ report thread, can i just type that in google?



Sorry meant to link

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/305633-germination-rate-report-thread-34.html#post7262466


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah I agree al my HOF plants are kickass! And for the lasst time NO they are not going anywhere. And I asked about DHS cuz I just read somethin a few pgs back about someone sayin somethin about dank house.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 8, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Sorry meant to link
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/305633-germination-rate-report-thread-34.html#post7262466



Thanks! No Button boooooooo


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

What do you guys think is wrong with this guys plant?-link ----> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/519001-i-need-somebody-help-not.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

U need veg nutes bad. And probably cal mag


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> U need veg nutes bad. And probably cal mag


It's not me. I just told the guy I thought they looked over watered, and because of that have N def. That other dude says over watering is a myth or some shit. I don't really know if I understand what he was saying to be honest.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Happy Easter beanheads! Nice buds KAB, have some more A-11 going right now. Yeah I use pureblend as well, I actually prefer the regular stuff (not the pro) but you can't hardly find it anymore so I just use the pro. Not really sure what the difference is but the regular pureblend is a lot cheaper. Done with the Double Barrel OG and Fire OG, just not my thing......but I am going to go smoke some right now


LoL... That's actually what i have the Regular one's.....

Yah LW, my Tap comes in at ~40 ppms.... So im lucky with that....
There prob lookin a tiny bit def. cuz i havent started adding Cal/mg and im in coco....

Think ill make it easy and re-start out with 1ml Cal/mg, 2ml PureBlend...(~2wk veg)

Thx, BombBud.. Ill check it out....

LW, i made a small comment.. But it had nothin to do with the genetics...
What ive grown from them has been rock solid.... (dankhouse)


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

Idk if that will be enough, you know what you usually feed, I start feeding like 4 or 5 days after I put em in coco. I used to wait till almost 2 weeks but I have no bad effects feeding much earlier....... THIS is ithe KICKER!: you cannot keep the rootzone to wet, its ok to feed early if you leave enough air in the medium to maximize root development, so let the coco get a bit more dry than you normally would until they have a few nodes.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Idk if that will be enough, you know what you usually feed, I start feeding like 4 or 5 days after I put em in coco. I used to wait till almost 2 weeks but I have no bad effects feeding much earlier....... THIS is ithe KICKER!: you cannot keep the rootzone to wet, its ok to feed early if you leave enough air in the medium to maximize root development, so let the coco get a bit more dry than you normally would until they have a few nodes.


Aight.. Cool...

And Even the sequel of "The Gods Must be Crazy" was funny as Hell...LoL

So i guess The Leprechaun Seed Company is No longer a Part Of CZ....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 8, 2012)

The Double Barrel OG had some scraggly phenos but there were a couple bomb ones too. Too much stretch and not enough weight for me. The Fire OG was alright but just alright and again not a big yielder. I was not super impressed with either of them but would not turn anyone away from running them. The Fire OG is definitely very similiar to the Raskal cut that I ran before for whatever that is worth.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn I should have grabbed gravedigger when I has the chance


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 8, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *seymourbud* 
_Good to see you here at IC *Bodhi*.

One quick question, will any of your Apollo or Northern Lights projects
be available in the near future either here or .....?

Thanks.
SB

yes sir... both around early may




_


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yah, man The 'Tude is gettin Fully Loaded come May!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Aight.. Cool...
> 
> And Even the sequel of "The Gods Must be Crazy" was funny as Hell...LoL
> 
> So i guess The Leprechaun Seed Company is No longer a Part Of CZ....


Leprechaun seeds never really interested me.. didnt look special. I agree with Lastwood tho. Bump that PBP doseage up a lil. If the plants are mature, start at 5ml and work your way up. I was regularly feeding between 10-15ml depending on the strain. Qleaner couldnt handle the higher feeds but the others I had were okay. I only added a Mag supplement once every ten days or so. I was using Equilibrium from Humboldt. But.. going to give the GH nutes a try and kick it off experimenting with the Lucas Method and compare regimental results.



LILBSDAD said:


> The Fire OG was alright but just alright and again not a big yielder. I was not super impressed with either of them...


Agreed. Never again is what I'm sayin.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 8, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Leprechaun seeds never really interested me.. didnt look special. I agree with Lastwood tho. Bump that PBP doseage up a lil. If the plants are mature, start at 5ml and work your way up. I was regularly feeding between 10-15ml depending on the strain. Qleaner couldnt handle the higher feeds but the others I had were okay. I only added a Mag supplement once every ten days or so. I was using Equilibrium from Humboldt. But.. going to give the GH nutes a try and kick it off experimenting with the Lucas Method and compare regimental results.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Never again is what I'm sayin.



A lot of those strains that have a shit load of resin don't yield real well.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 8, 2012)

Lastwood. You can still get their seeds at hemp depot. Bigger lineup.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 8, 2012)

i got the GraveDigger and Klondike....
Already have the heri from sannie..

And untill i grow out one of the two i have.. Im not gonna go nuts on them....
But the GD looks good...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 8, 2012)

Fuckk.. gave my buddy a bunch of cuts tonight... and accidently gave him the cup that had a VICS High from seed in it. Epic failure. He has mites at his crib too. so I cant just ask for it back.. WTF.. god damn lost that one.. I only had 4 seeds. Ughh.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 8, 2012)

It's gonna be hard sleeping these next few nights knowing the cv and bright moments drop are so fucking imminent. Can't wait for this shit.


***please lord no 5:00 am drops***


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 8, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Fuckk.. gave my buddy a bunch of cuts tonight... and accidently gave him the cup that had a VICS High from seed in it. Epic failure. He has mites at his crib too. so I cant just ask for it back.. WTF.. god damn lost that one.. I only had 4 seeds. Ughh.


Bummer batman. Is that from Pisces? If so, there are 4 packs at cc.



TheChosen said:


> It's gonna be hard sleeping these next few nights knowing the cv and bright moments drop are so fucking imminent. Can't wait for this shit.
> 
> 
> ***please lord no 5:00 am drops***


Heads up for anyone going after seeds on seedbay/icmag, the drops usually happen at 2pm uk, and alot of times some get dropped at around 9am uk.....so be prepared...the early birds get the worms

*edit* I noticed Clarence posted the exact times of the drop that happened friday. He's good about announcing big drops. Friday is a common day for big drops.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

These are going to attitude as well..no? The CV gear...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wait this shit droping in the am or pm?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> These are going to attitude as well..no? The CV gear...


Yes..............


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 9, 2012)

Check out the nugs on this gal...


Nepali OG x Appalachia


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

thats nice budburner. bet she smells amazing too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 9, 2012)

Bodhi is the shit. That sucks about ur mistake batman


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Fuckk.. gave my buddy a bunch of cuts tonight... and accidently gave him the cup that had a VICS High from seed in it. Epic failure. He has mites at his crib too. so I cant just ask for it back.. WTF.. god damn lost that one.. I only had 4 seeds. Ughh.


Thats the thing about getting stoned.... I tend to forget stuff till ten minutes later. Lol

Sucks bad but I'm sure that if it comes down to it someone has a stash they should be able to trade with. Good luck finding more


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't wait for the may drop


----------



## waddup (Apr 9, 2012)

Which ones look most interesting to you all from the CV drop? And any thoughts on the blue magoo x jazz berry jam?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Batman....



> Never ran the Lucas Formula per se'. But Ive run tons of GH. GH has its good points and bad points. Good is its super easy to dial in and gives excellent results. Bad is you can never ever ever flush the taste of GH outta the buds fully. I know a lot of folks who have run the Lucas formula but not me casue I dont like GH....
> - Moonshine


And a few people agreed.....
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=221049


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> ... few people agreed.....
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=221049


Jkahn I'm sure if I look hard enough I'll find people who don't care for Botanicare, Foxfarm, GH..etc. Everybody has their own opinion on what's right and what's wrong. I have found a huge amount of information leading me to believe that the GH line is fantastic, and works well. But I'll never really know for sure until I try it and that's exactly what I'm going to do. My number one priority is making sure my plants have the nutrients have need accessible to them to ensure healthy rapid growth leading to maximizing yield. I've heard people talking about flushing in excess or other methods like starving the plant till the end, or just plain using an organic regiment only.. all things designed to ensure the final product was the best tasting and best smelling weed they could produce. In all honesty I truly believe that no matter if I use foxfarm, or botanicare, or GH... I honestly don't think the final result is going to effect taste & smell. I think people knock methods they do not use to either show or highlight their own expertise.. or to provide an easy answer to saying "my ways the best way.. that way is wrong." I've heard video broadcasts from respected growers/breeders saying the Lucas method works very well. I definitely will not let a comment made by MoonshineMan effect my decision to give it a go. The evidence that suggests Lucas using GH Nutes is plentiful and all over the Internet just like there's evidence that Foxfarm, GH, Canna, Humboldts Own.. all work fine. So I'll be the ginnea pig for our group. I'm debating on doing a side by side.. but that might be too much of a Hassle. I have in my possession Botanicare, Foxfarm, and GH Nutes. I'll give it a go and let you know how it works out. The first sign that I do not like the product, I will discontinue it's use and go back to Botanicare. Botanicare works well but I had some varied results with different strains (the picky ones) getting burn and deficientcies... BANDANA for an example... I had a real hard time getting that one dialed in. So we'll see what happens. I'll never know for sure till I give it a try.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to see a side by side personally 

I have used 3 different nutrient companies now. BC/AN/BIO-CA to me all had a very very distinct taste in the burned product. besides the bio canna (with out any flushing the BC and AN were un-smokeable the Bio-canna was the tastiest smoothest smoke I have ever had..(with out flushing at all).. I now use the Bio-Canna mixture on my plants that I keep for myself and for another patient that wants "taste over yield"...everyone else get the AN mix seeing as they only care about weight. I'm interested to see your finding BAtMan~!


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 9, 2012)

Ive had great success running the "soul synthetics" line from Aurora! Seriously I was skeptical at first, but been a year of solid results.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 9, 2012)

Batman, the green crack x burger bud I'm running now is finicky also. Its a fine line (in flower) between n tox and n def, just can't get em perfect, even barely changine the nute strength..... gh is clean, high grade nutes. And if you are in a learning mood, I would read everything lucas has ever written. He's brilliant. I spent many hours reading lucas posts. He goes 3 full grows without changing his res, with his addback formula. ..... I would also try gh lucas formula if I ever tried anything other than botanicare


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

LoL.....
Dude Bman... My Bad... I was in a Rush cuz im at work so i didnt add my usual Sarcastic... "LoL" at the end..... Or similiar...
Didnt mean for you to haftoo write that Novel under false pretenses...LoL

I actually Made two Solo Cup Hempy's last night as an Experiment... (my solo cup comp wasnt that great.. gonna practice)
I used my own gear that i was germ testin that are now seedlings...... One WhiteWidow x Alien Fire, and One Alien Fire F2....
And i also wanted to try out the Lucas Formula... But Right now there on PureBlend OG.....

i think i am going to try this one product that Alien uses.. (yes ppl Alien)...
Sea Green...
http://www.beneficialbiologics.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=6
(or just Hygrozyme & aquashield)



Which nutes are you goin with.. The one-part Flora Nova.. One-part Maxi-Bloom, or the Flora Gro/Bloom Combo....





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Jkahn I'm sure if I look hard enough I'll find people who don't care for Botanicare, Foxfarm, GH..etc. Everybody has their own opinion on what's right and what's wrong. I have found a huge amount of information leading me to believe that the GH line is fantastic, and works well. But I'll never really know for sure until I try it and that's exactly what I'm going to do. My number one priority is making sure my plants have the nutrients have need accessible to them to ensure healthy rapid growth leading to maximizing yield. I've heard people talking about flushing in excess or other methods like starving the plant till the end, or just plain using an organic regiment only.. all things designed to ensure the final product was the best tasting and best smelling weed they could produce. In all honesty I truly believe that no matter if I use foxfarm, or botanicare, or GH... I honestly don't think the final result is going to effect taste & smell. I think people knock methods they do not use to either show or highlight their own expertise.. or to provide an easy answer to saying "my ways the best way.. that way is wrong." I've heard video broadcasts from respected growers/breeders saying the Lucas method works very well. I definitely will not let a comment made by MoonshineMan effect my decision to give it a go. The evidence that suggests Lucas using GH Nutes is plentiful and all over the Internet just like there's evidence that Foxfarm, GH, Canna, Humboldts Own.. all work fine. So I'll be the ginnea pig for our group. I'm debating on doing a side by side.. but that might be too much of a Hassle. I have in my possession Botanicare, Foxfarm, and GH Nutes. I'll give it a go and let you know how it works out. The first sign that I do not like the product, I will discontinue it's use and go back to Botanicare. Botanicare works well but I had some varied results with different strains (the picky ones) getting burn and deficientcies... BANDANA for an example... I had a real hard time getting that one dialed in. So we'll see what happens. I'll never know for sure till I give it a try.


Bandanna was the only plant that ever gave me problems in that batch of mix i was using... And i put a few diff. "strains" through it....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 9, 2012)

I've noticed that gh nutes without grow iw good.. Just micro n bloom and kool bloom at like week 4-6.. I believe Rez used this method and alot other breeders.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

I almost forgot....


> AUCTION CLEAROUT SALE MADNESS!!!
> 
> We have decided to list the Heaven Scent Pharms gear this coming week but were hoping Gene would have made an appearance to fill in the strain descriptions first as doc bob mistakenly listed them last week without descriptions..
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 9, 2012)

Got the stuff to make canna caps. Gonna make em tonight or tomorrow. Booyah. 

Plus I won both those bpotm contests. I get to pick 40 seeds from the list.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

MO'S Update

Holy Smoke Malawi looking more Sativa every day:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got the stuff to make canna caps. Gonna make em tonight or tomorrow. Booyah.
> 
> Plus I won both those bpotm contests. I get to pick 40 seeds from the list.


That's wussup KaB...

Cant wait to hear about the results...

Congrats on the WIN!!

Did u get the Caps here..
http://www.cap-m-quik.com/store/shop.html

I used to make Shroom Caps, and Chemical caps years ago.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 9, 2012)

I been lookin into that canna cap tech on ct. Good lucj karma! I bet there gonna be awesome!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

For anyone wanting a LOL

[video=youtube;7QnF-KJSxsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QnF-KJSxsw[/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL.....
> Dude Bman... My Bad... I was in a Rush cuz im at work so i didnt add my usual Sarcastic... "LoL" at the end..... Or similiar...
> Didnt mean for you to haftoo write that Novel under false pretenses...LoL....
> Which nutes are you goin with.. The one-part Flora Nova.. One-part Maxi-Bloom, or the Flora Gro/Bloom Combo....
> Bandanna was the only plant that ever gave me problems in that batch of mix i was using... And i put a few diff. "strains" through it....


lol. & now for *novel part 2*... I didn't know if you were being sarcastic or not.. but regardless I wanted to get it out there how I feel about these "experts" and their preaching of methods and leave an example of how stubborn I am. If Subcool, DrawOH, TheNewGuy, or Bodhi himself all whom I really do respect as experts in the field were telling me not to use my current medium or that I was doing something all wrong.. or to switch to a different nutrient or additive... I still probably would not listen. I do what I see works for me, enjoy experimenting to learn things first hand.. and rarely listen to anyone anyways.. so moral to the story is.. doesn't matter what anyone tells me.. I'm gonna go with the Lucas method using Flora Micro and Bloom, Liquid KB with Ocean Forest soil and try to keep things as simple as possible. I plan on adding a humic acid additive and Botanicare sweet during the transition phase and into Bloom. I top dress with a Jamaican guano/earthworm casting mix at the beginning of bloom... this to me is as simple as the KISS method still while ensuring success. My thumb is pretty green and I'm gonna pull ounces off of each plant this run. I promise you that. My only concern at all is getting Bandanna dialed in. She's a picky little bitch and I will probably adjust the feed for her exclusively this run and feed her separately. My pheno was so fucking dank tho. People I've let sample her are begging for more. If I can bump up the yield she will become a permanent addition. I am looking forward to seeing how your Bandanna Aliens work out. You should post a grow. 

I had my share of problems with my last run. New house, colder temps than I would have liked during the lights off cycle. My first introduction to Powdery Mildew and huge losses in yield do to the stress associated with all these things combined. It was pretty stressful to deal with all of these things. But I got it all under control now. I know what I have to do to ensure this doesn't happen again. I expect my next harvest to be my largest ever. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Got the stuff to make canna caps. Gonna make em tonight or tomorrow. Booyah.
> Plus I won both those bpotm contests. I get to pick 40 seeds from the list.


You deserved it. That shoreline was beautiful. That shot of your girl was f*ckin nice too. My girl has a similar build. Both of your ladies looked good enough to eat. I think its great that you won. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> I've noticed that gh nutes without grow iw good.. Just micro n bloom and kool bloom at like week 4-6.. I believe Rez used this method and alot other breeders.


Yes. That is what I have noticed as well. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if attitude holds stock for orders placed without cc, or will they sell it out from under you to someone with a cc?

KaB-congrats bro...that's a lotta beans

Mo-looking good


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 9, 2012)

Attitude will def screw u over. They did it to me when I ordered Chocolope regs. Mailed my payment only to get the stupid fuckin email once my payment arrived. They said they could hold my loot till it came back in stock. Well that was last feb, and they still haven't been restocked. Mofuckers. 

Jkahn I got the empty gel caps from the grocery store in the pharmacy. It was funny buying those. I was high as shit. Lol. I'll pm u the info. I got the recipe from cannetics. I've had those shroom caps before too.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn I got the empty gel caps from the grocery store in the pharmacy. It was funny buying those. I was high as shit. Lol. I'll pm u the info. I got the recipe from cannetics. I've had those shroom caps before too.


KAB can u PM me a link to that recipe.. I don't log on often over there much.. would love to see it.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2012)

Who's shoreline was that, that you won with?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 9, 2012)

Clone that I got from a good friend and grew out.


----------



## FlowerGyal (Apr 9, 2012)

Currently growing 18 different varieties!! Love it!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well still no update on that usps tracking  15 days sinse last update. Man im geting sick of the thought its lost!
I call post master gen and had them look into it, he says we dont put over seas mail as a priority nor do we care!
Of the outcome due to how cheap people from the uk can send it to the us! WTF is that all about? So how does it
Work? When its either confinscated do they send you a letter? Or show up at the mail addy to ask you about it?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 9, 2012)

You're not the only one, I have a package missing too. that was shipped almost 4 weeks ago.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well still no update on that usps tracking  15 days sinse last update. Man im geting sick of the thought its lost!
> I call post master gen and had them look into it, he says we dont put over seas mail as a priority nor do we care!
> Of the outcome due to how cheap people from the uk can send it to the us! WTF is that all about? So how does it
> Work? When its either confinscated do they send you a letter? Or show up at the mail addy to ask you about it?


if they confiscated it you should receive a letter. I noticed the same problem when I was ordering a shit ton. They started holding them longer and longer and only started going to ISC. I sent them to a new address under a diff name and like clock work 7-8days later...beans, (also they didnt go thru ISC)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well im waiting for this letter or pachage, so your saying the more you order the longer they hold it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well im waiting for this letter or pachage, so your saying the more you order the longer they hold it


I have not noticed this and all my orders go thru NY ISC..


----------



## Airwave (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't believe how much stuff some of you people give your plants.

I just use Dyna-Gro.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well im waiting for this letter or pachage, so your saying the more you order the longer they hold it


I had packages coming 2-3 times a week, but then all of the sudden EVERY package I bought from the tude started going thru ISC all the time instead of diff parts of NY and NJ. On top of that my packages were being held avg 0f 8-10 days extra before I switched. As soon as I shipped to a new addy and new name, the package showed up like normal. They are shutting down thousands of USPS places too, due to the fact nobody can seem to balance a budget like most everyone else. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but safe than sorry.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I had packages coming 2-3 times a week, but then all of the sudden EVERY package I bought from the tude started going thru ISC all the time instead of diff parts of NY and NJ. On top of that my packages were being held avg 0f 8-10 days extra before I switched. As soon as I shipped to a new addy and new name, the package showed up like normal. They are shutting down thousands of USPS places too, due to the fact nobody can seem to balance a budget like most everyone else. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but safe than sorry.


Ill change the name on my next order and see what happens...
I have a Mailbox, so 500 different people get there mail to the same address....
But first i gotta order a shit ton of free samples to that new fake name so the mailbox clerks get used to it...
I do this just in case a new guy or something says, oh wait i dont recognize this guy... send it back...

Cause my shit just started goin thru ISC also...



bombudburner said:


> Does anyone know if attitude holds stock for orders placed without cc, or will they sell it out from under you to someone with a cc?
> 
> KaB-congrats bro...that's a lotta beans
> 
> Mo-looking good


Straight from the Horse-Bitches Mouth...



> No unfortunately we do not put stock in reserve it is basically FIRST COME FIRST GO
> 
> 
> Many Thanks
> ...



Thx.. for that Canna Cap shit KaB...

Back in the day when i did it...
I had to buy Vitamins w/e.. And empty them out and re-use the gel caps...LoL
Only once in a while would i come across a gnc/health food store that actually had them.. and theyd be like , huh what.. gel caps.. what the fuck are you talkin about.. What'd u need those for...

A bit of Niacin wit ur shrooms? Some st. johns wort perhaps..LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

My stuff is going threw ICS all the time now as well, maybe join the party and switch things up. Have not noticed an increase in wait time but, then again I don't really pay attention unless it has been much to long.... Gahh fucking prohibition....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> My stuff is going threw ICS all the time now as well, maybe join the party and switch things up. Have not noticed an increase in wait time but, then again I don't really pay attention unless it has been much to long.... Gahh fucking prohibition....


One of my recent packages got diverted two states over and came back for the first time ever....

I know Homebrew aka HS.. gets great results...
And hell even i have used Dyna Gro.... 
And boy did it ever hold its ph... After awhile i just stopped checkin it....

But its made for Orchids (<-doesn't really matter i guess), And i like tryin new things....

(*i will be taking pics of all my work and making "journal's" for my own purposes...
Im also givin a ton away.. So hopefully well see some...[bandanna x AF])


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 9, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Straight from the Horse-Bitches Mouth...


Thanks jkahn and KaB. ^^^like


----------



## John12 (Apr 9, 2012)

Need some help fellas. Been reading up on reviews and ppl seem to love the vortex. Ripped bubba hasnt been out long enough for the majority of tga fans to grow it. So im stuck between plush and vortex for a run with GDP being the other half. Sorry if you guys already mentioned stuff about both. Thanks!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 9, 2012)

John12 said:


> Need some help fellas. Been reading up on reviews and ppl seem to love the vortex. Ripped bubba hasnt been out long enough for the majority of tga fans to grow it. So im stuck between plush and vortex for a run with GDP being the other half. Sorry if you guys already mentioned stuff about both. Thanks!


I believe it would be...
Vortex for Potency...
And Plush for flavor, and Color if that's your thing....
But that's only observation..

A lot of ppl in here grow TGA... I got some goin rite now.. Just haven't sampled those yet....

(nd Gonzo (riu) has grown ripped bubba.. and bred it out to AlienDog V2... I would assume he assume info on it in his thread [check the breeding section])


----------



## cerberus (Apr 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well still no update on that usps tracking  15 days sinse last update. Man im geting sick of the thought its lost!
> I call post master gen and had them look into it, he says we dont put over seas mail as a priority nor do we care!
> Of the outcome due to how cheap people from the uk can send it to the us! WTF is that all about? So how does it
> Work? When its either confinscated do they send you a letter? Or show up at the mail addy to ask you about it?



oh yeah, they come to the addy and if they don't get the answers they go talk to your mom next. for real. no seriously true story..

lol

nah man, you'll get a green post card that says that confiscated it and if you want to contest it you can come down and talk to them.. i have never gone down and contested it.. lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 9, 2012)

cerberus said:


> oh yeah, they come to the addy and if they don't get the answers they go talk to your mom next. for real. no seriously true story..
> 
> lol
> 
> nah man, you'll get a green post card that says that confiscated it and if you want to contest it you can come down and talk to them.. i have never gone down and contested it.. lol


you got a letter before cerberus? Do you still order if so?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

John12 said:


> Need some help fellas. Been reading up on reviews and ppl seem to love the vortex. Ripped bubba hasnt been out long enough for the majority of tga fans to grow it. So im stuck between plush and vortex for a run with GDP being the other half. Sorry if you guys already mentioned stuff about both. Thanks!


Did you already purchase the seeds? What are you looking for in a plant/final product. What traits? What kind of smoke? Certain Tastes/Smell or Potency?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

No green card yet lol seems more like it got lost between isc and the next spot!


----------



## John12 (Apr 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Did you already purchase the seeds? What are you looking for in a plant/final product. What traits? What kind of smoke? Certain Tastes/Smell or Potency?


Yes I have them already. Plush, Vortex, and Ripped Bubba. I was thinking about running vortex n gdp and crossing the two, idk sounds pretty dank as long as the gdps turn out dank. As far as the high, well im looking for a nice long lasting high but would like the smoke to be tasty and yummy, but definitely would need the potency as well. Running he gdp in hopes of some nice colors and a nice grapey taste. Also in my stash is snozzberry, jackpot royale, & grape stomper og along with a mix of fems that im not tryna run this round. As far as traits......nice stocky indica style type of growth or atleast a plant that doesnt grow super tall as i have height restrictions, maybe LST..?? Dense dank nugs. Not a fan of airy spindly whispery buds lol. Just got done with some la cheese and it is some dank for sure!! nice compact dense nugs.

Thanks


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd do vortex.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

John12 said:


> Yes I have them already. Plush, Vortex, and Ripped Bubba. I was thinking about running vortex n gdp and crossing the two, idk sounds pretty dank as long as the gdps turn out dank. As far as the high, well im looking for a nice long lasting high but would like the smoke to be tasty and yummy, but definitely would need the potency as well. Running he gdp in hopes of some nice colors and a nice grapey taste. Also in my stash is snozzberry, jackpot royale, & grape stomper og along with a mix of fems that im not tryna run this round. As far as traits......nice stocky indica style type of growth or atleast a plant that doesnt grow super tall as i have height restrictions, maybe LST..?? Dense dank nugs. Not a fan of airy spindly whispery buds lol. Just got done with some la cheese and it is some dank for sure!! nice compact dense nugs.
> 
> Thanks


Well in terms of potency the Ripped Bubba has gotta be a knockout smoke. I like Chernobyl and Spacedawg personally in terms of both being heavy hitters. Realizing you do not have either of course I'd say the Ripped Bubba has got to be the better of what you have in terms of having a narcotic like effect. Vortex would be a good choice as well but it should be a different type of high. Vortex is supposed to be better daytime smoke and from what I know about and my experiences with JTR and BubbaKush, I would definitely not be smoking Ripped Bubba during the day. I thought Jack the Ripper was too much for me. Was the only time I had smoked weed and thought it was way too intense. My heart was beating a million beats per second, I broke a sweat, got really uncomfortable and anxious.. I hated it. But to each their own.


----------



## John12 (Apr 10, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'd do vortex.


Have u grown or had vortex before? Whats the ride like?


----------



## John12 (Apr 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well in terms of potency the Ripped Bubba has gotta be a knockout smoke. I like Chernobyl and Spacedawg personally in terms of both being heavy hitters. Realizing you do not have either of course I'd say the Ripped Bubba has got to be the better of what you have in terms of having a narcotic like effect. Vortex would be a good choice as well but it should be a different type of high. Vortex is supposed to be better daytime smoke and from what I know about and my experiences with JTR and BubbaKush, I would definitely not be smoking Ripped Bubba during the day. I thought Jack the Ripper was too much for me. Was the only time I had smoked weed and thought it was way too intense. My heart was beating a million beats per second, I broke a sweat, got really uncomfortable and anxious.. I hated it. But to each their own.


I tend to not like those type of strains that have me feeling like im having an anxiety attack of any sorts. I hate feeling like i have to rush to church to repent for my sins and smokin a bowl or two of some stuff like. Those trips are a no go for me, tooooo intense. Its one thing to feel super high and medicated but another to feel super paranoid and heart racey type of feeling. That sir, I DO NOT LIKE lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im alway looking for a strain that can bring a 2x4 to my head


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> i think i am going to try this one product that Alien uses.. (yes ppl Alien)...
> Sea Green...
> http://www.beneficialbiologics.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=6
> (or just Hygrozyme & aquashield)


Smells like grape soy sauce, thick as molasses. Very versatile product. I foliar spray with it at 0.5 ml/G, I feed it along with BioRoot to seedlings with more than 2 sets and clones, also at 0.5 ml/G. I bought the little bottle for 11$ and because it is an addition to my GeneralOrganics line, i don't use much. So far, love it. Just used it last night, at .85ml/G, on my week 5 flowers. I tapered it down from 1ml because I want to start feeding less and less N to my plants starting week 7. Good buy JKahn. 

It has a NPK of 1.5/0.5/4. Derived from Fish Protein Hydrolysate...also contains Humic acid from Leonardite.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

i love sea green

definitely a must for anyone using soils/soiless


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

So is there a count down to these drops


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yah i wish lol


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

ya then maybe i could get some sleep one of these days lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

Any of you peeps have experience with the Socal Seed Co. <-- Self Titled California's Finest.
Noticed they were having a sale at CC.

Tried to find documented grows/test threads... not a hell of a lot of exidence to back their claim.. "those who know grow"
Cuz I dont know anyone who grows SoCal.. so I dont grow Socal... IDK.

They have a few strains that look interesting.. most look all hype but some intrigue me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

Here the funny thing is there are no tests done but yet are still selling the seeds 70+.. So I think they are untested seeds riht now because most of the testers are just getting started.. Strains do sounds interesting yes but they are untested to my knowledge.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> you got a letter before cerberus? Do you still order if so?


yes and yes.

I have gotten 3 of those green post cards from customs over the last 10 years, still live in the same place, still order.. they just take that shit, and move on.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> No green card yet lol seems more like it got lost between isc and the next spot!


don't sweat it until you get the card, and if its not the lost money your swetting then don't swet anything. its not a dea offence its a customs Agg. offence. since the seeds arent drugs they are just aggricultre that isn't allowed, so they take it and do nothing else.

not you or people here just an observ.:
people get spooked by sending water chillers to there house, ordering seeds, or other such things, and honestly the feds aren't that connected.. people bitch about how incompetent they are then think they are the great eye in the sky.. lol

your good man


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 10, 2012)

sent a shitty PM to Mr. C about him ignoring my pm's and asked what did I type that he doesnt want to let me order seeds. I also put that I don't buy his response of he is busy because I know others that are newly registered and have already received in the time I have been begging to order. And now I cant log in!?

Ban hammer for standing up to someone is such an easy way out. LOL

Is Mr.C a fella named Ripz by chance? Thats the only other dude who treated me this way and I used the same name to register on CZ as I did PotGimp years ago.

I was pissed that it's been literally weeks and he just ignores my pm's. Also I have sent a friend to CZ and he was able to get an order in and probably received by now.

OOOOOHHH well I have made about 400 bucks worth of orders he has missed out on. 

Glad I didn't post much as I should be able to re-register in a few weeks and at least lurk behind the shadows.

NOT LOOKING FOR A FIGHT. THIS IS JUST BEEN MY EXPERIENCE WITH CZ. I dont want beef I just want to order seeds and I am not the only one who has been trying to order from mr.C . Sketchy was posting he couldn't get a response either. Also two more who have said they have been waiting and waiting but they want to remain anonymous as to not tarnish their chances at getting to order. Fucking anonymous pussies LOL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Batman I was looking at those SoCal seedsa couple weeks ago. Never heard of em before then. Couldn't find much. 

They changed the rules of the bpotm. U are no longer allowed to include people. Lol. The karma rule


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman I was looking at those SoCal seedsa couple weeks ago. Never heard of em before then. Couldn't find much.
> 
> They changed the rules of the bpotm. U are no longer allowed to include people. Lol. The karma rule


Damn, he should have never told you and just let you send them in but never pick your photos.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

It's cool. I won. Just in the future u can't use people. Or people's booties.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

what about animals?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman I was looking at those SoCal seedsa couple weeks ago. Never heard of em before then. Couldn't find much.
> 
> They changed the rules of the bpotm. U are no longer allowed to include people. Lol. The karma rule


KarmA....

The Game changeR.....

That's wussup...LoL


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 10, 2012)

Karma that means all the old guys with fat ugly wifes bitched lol

"that's not fair!" lmao

Congrats on the win brosef.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 10, 2012)

Well if they didn't change the rules in a few months there wouldn't even be plants in the pictures, just all our girls gettin dirty ;p


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lmao.../\
So True....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Went to a diff hydro store then my reg spot. The reg spot doesn't carry plant succes. I needed some. Bout to mix a new batch of coco and do a ton of transplanting. The dude at the store gave me a grows worth of enzymes to try. Here's the link for the company. Has anyone used this before?

http://zymealive.com/products.html

Also I'm making some canna caps right now. Used a half ounce of super sour skunk. Sending the girl out to get me some soy lecithin from gnc. I don't eat ganja food but I'm gonna try these. They sound bomb. That SSS has my house smelling dank.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive never even heard of it....
"Zyme alivE".. that is

I cant wait to try that Canna Cap shit...
I love Doin it up Madd Scientist Style....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel straight mad scientist. Lol. Got my Pyrex glassware. Eye droppers. Gel caps. Bong.

The zyme alive sounds pretty good. Enzymes are good


----------



## Pross (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this is the right thread if it isn't then please feel free to move it. I have PTSD and was looking to buy new strains in the upcoming 4/20/12 promotions. I'm really feeling TGA's Ripped Bubba but beyond that I don't have a clue as what to buy next. I don't have the secure enough situation to touch any skunk or tall gangly plant. I'm not into that couchlock or indica effect. And I have yet to sample a true sativa as I'm new to all this. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 10, 2012)

Pross said:


> I think this is the right thread if it isn't then please feel free to move it. I have PTSD and was looking to buy new strains in the upcoming 4/20/12 promotions. I'm really feeling TGA's Ripped Bubba but beyond that I don't have a clue as what to buy next. I don't have the secure enough situation to touch any skunk or tall gangly plant. I'm not into that couchlock or indica effect. And I have yet to sample a true sativa as I'm new to all this. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


You don't want a tall plant but you want a sativa? Sativas are tall. You could go 12/12 from seed and try to keep it as small as you can I suppose.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

if you're looking for PTSD relief, you're going to want an indica leaning strain for a nice calming effect....sativas tend to amp you up a bit and be less medicinal....plus sativas tend to grow taller.

welcome


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 10, 2012)

enzymes are very good. throw in a little "reused" coco or myco into the new batch will facilitate the "cycle".


*

carmel kush , dynasty seed : yield average for the pheno i got : keeping for a run hydro.

smoke is very nice. smooth & actually has a carmel note. enjoyable with no cure.

kinda green this nugz here... but smoking it as i type.

*

alphadawg : you like chem crosses ...then yes ... you want that.

i have a pheno on a tray (and all mom'd up in these very nice square containers i got from a fine farmer here) with good yield of VERY very very chemmy & dank nasty nugz.

maybe 18 to 22g of dry product per cut of this pheno... similar to a great $ maker i have nl x bb in performance.

nugz have pistils like plushberry. very thick & viscous. super lime greenish flower "flesh". 
smells like a mix of every chem from under your sink. sticky icky! for real.

love it & gonna rotation it & give it a name.

clones easy. loves mapito or hydroton. & zero special treatment required. 

this one is not super central cola dominant but that center nugz is gonna look real nice in my stash jar.

definitely rotation worthy & not bad for cracking only 4 seeds with 6 left in the stash.

have the "fatty boom boom" indica dom pheno on the screen... not good for my set up ...but looks to be YUM!

^ if u had a small cab ...well then, miss. fatty boom boom would be a good addition.


i like 2 to 3 x stretch

*

romberry from FOS ...3 for 3 on crack-age ...really 2 for 3 but we'll see.

*

og kush : running along nicely

*

grape stomper bx ...from 5 females 2 very special ladies have emerged.

^ one is soooooooooooo super right and stacked its a dream plant brought back fromt he dead. 

^ the other looks to be nearly similar. pure stomper. the bx was a solid idea imo. 

im interested to see if others find either of these too. 

*

got alpine seeds "x-dog" in a towel.

seedfinder that shit you canna-wizards.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Correct, Here is the list hahaha!



Afrodite - Kannabia (1 seeds)
Agent Orange x Qleaner (3 Seeds)
Afghan Dream x Bog Medly (6 seeds)
Afghan x Ice (8 seeds)
AK47 x Blueberry (6 seeds)
AK48 - Nirvana (5 seeds)
Anysthesia x Lemon Thai (10 seeds)
Amnesia (3 seeds)
Amsterdam Bubblegum F2 (5 seeds)
Astro Queen - TGA Subcool (3 Seeds)

Biddy's Sister - Magus genetics (2 seeds)
Big Bud x Northern Lights (20+ seeds)
Blackberry Banana Kush - Jaws Gear (20+ seeds)
Black Domina x Grim (2 Seeds)
Blood Orange F2 (60+ seeds)
BlooGoo x Jack Black (7 seeds)
Bubba Red Balls - 4:20 Auction (6 seeds)
Blueberry F2 - Dj Shorts (30+ seeds) copies
Blueberry Kush x the Mask (20+ seeds)
Blueberry x Thai (20+ seeds)
Blue Himalayan (Autos) (15 seeds)
Blue Magic - Mini's (5 seeds)
Blue Sativa (4 Seeds)
Blue Widow x Vortex - Blue Moon - Kindmind (20 seeds)
Brians Blend x Dynamite (10 seeds)
Bubba Kush x Dola Might (5 seeds)
Bubblegum (unknow Breeder)( 20 seeds)
Bubble Haze (Bubblegum x O.G Haze) (15 seeds)
Bubblelicious - Nirvana fem (1 seed)
Burmese Kush - THSeeds fem (1 seed)

C99 x C99 x Original Diesel (20 seeds)
C99 x Highland Thai - Fairlight (4 seeds)
Cabana Bud - Jaws Gear
Casey Jones x Querkle (11 seeds)
California Sunset - Jaws Gear
Cali O x Vortex - Orange Pepper - Kindmind
California Hash - Dinafem (1 seed)
CH9 Citral Skunk fems (1 seed)
CH9 Double X fems (1 seed)
Cheeseberry Haze
CheeseBoy F3 - Dank Dairy Seeds (originals) (10 seeds)
Cheese x Cheese BX - Cannaseur Seeds (10 seeds)
Cheesedog - Connoisseur Seeds (originals) (10 seeds)
Cheese x Haze F2 (Rocksters) 
Cheese x Haze (Rocksters) x Cheese (Short Pheno)
Cheese x Haze (Rocksters) x Cheese (Tall Pheno)
Cheese x Haze x Columbian Gold - Project Cheese - Dank Dairy Seeds (originals) (20 seeds)
Cheese x Skunk (4 seeds)
Cheesy Smurf - Trichome Jungle (originals) (11 seeds)
Chem D x C99 (1 seed)
Chem D x Jack Black (20 seeds)
Chemdog x Menage a Trois (5 seeds)
Chemdog x True Blueberry (3 seeds)
Chocolate Banana Kush - Jaws Gear 
Chocolate Chunk x The Mask (5 seeds)
Chocolate Rain F2 (copies)
Chocolope x Mandala's #1
CHR X (10 seeds)
Chronic (untested)
Cindy 99 x Plushberry - Ariel - McEnroe Meds (10 seeds)
Clusterbomb x Lemon Chemo - MSC (10 seeds)
Columbian Landrace x Bahia Black Head (20 seeds)
Columbian Red Haze x Sativa (10 seeds)
Confidential Cheese - Reserva Privada (originals) fems (6 seeds)
Compassion Release '09 - Monk Seeds (10 seeds)
Crazy Haze (Critical Haze x Haze) (13 seeds)
CH9 Citral Skunk Fems (1 seed)
CH9 Double X (1 seed)
CRH x Fire#3 (10 seeds)
Critical Mass + - Mr Nice (unbranded) (5 seeds)

Dannyboy x Masterlow 
D-Con (LA Con x Somas NYCD) Western Genetics (2 seeds)
Dark Pineapple Express - Darkside X
Daze (Original Haze x Bubblegum) Fairlight (4 seeds)
Dirty Harry x Grapefruit x Herijuana (15 seeds)
Dirty Harry x Herijuana - Draksensi
Double Gum (2 seeds)
DPD x Pursang (5 seeds)
Durban Dakka X Berry Indica (10 seeds)
Dynamite F1's (5 seeds)
Dynamite x White Widow (20 seeds)

Easy Sativa fem (1 seed)
El Jefe Thai F1 - Kingdom Organic Seeds

4 ways 2 Herijuana
F13 F2
Feminized Mystery Mix (15 seeds)
Frazer Kush (10 seeds)
Frozen Widow 

G13 x Oaxoca x Afghan Fuel x Lebanese (7 seeds)
Geisha
Goats Cheese x Qleaner (4 seeds)
God Bud (5 seeds)
Gorilla Grape x Northernberry (NL x BB) (12 seeds)
Gorilla Grape x Ultime Chem SFV (2 seeds)
Gourd Buster F1 (2 seeds))
Grapefruit (unbranded) (5 seeds)
Grapefruit - Nectar
Grape God F1's (15 seeds)
Grape God x Dynamite (CMT's) (10 seeds)
Grape God x Dynamite (Melvan) (10 seeds)
Green Crack x L.A. Con F2 (may have hermi issues) none reported (8 seeds)
Green House Seeds (originals) Feminized Mixed Pack (3 seeds)
GWS F2 (5 seeds)
GWS x LH - SF Cornfield (10 seeds)

Happy Rose
Hashberry - Mandala Seeds (3 seeds) Originals
hashberry x herijuana fllying cadet (10seeds)
Hash Passion - Seedsman (unbranded) (6 sedds)
Hash Plant x DC x Skunk#1
Hawiian Sativa
Hawiian Super Skunk x 2 Pounder F1 (6 seds)
Hempstar x Space Queen - Team Canada (2 seeds)
High 5 - NL5/Afg x Haze (10 seeds)
Highlighters - F13 x A11 (10 sedds)
Himalayan Gold fem (3 seeds)
Hindu Kush x Purp Power Plant (5 seeds)
Hog x Grape God (12 sedds)
Hypnotic - G13 Labs fem (1 seed)
HX S Skunk x Kult (14 sedds)

Indiana Bubblegum (1 seed) unknown breeder
Insane Banana - Jaws Gear

Jackberry F3 - Sannie
Jackhammer (10 seeds)
Jack Star - TGA Subcool (13 seeds)
Jack The Ripper F3 (6 seeds)
Jack The Ripper x Chocolope
Jack The Ripper x Northern Lights x White Russian/The Pure ( 10 seeds )
Jack The Ripper x Shimla
JC x Cindy99 x Grapefruit - Jacks Surprise - Dank Dairy (11 seeds)
JC2 - TGA Subcool (3 seeds)
Jamaica (10 seeds)
Jillybean x Toxic Lemon (5 seeds)
Jock Horror
Jock Horror Sativa fem (1 seed)
Jock Horror x Papaya x Bubbleicious
Jungle Cheese x UK Fizz (5 seeds)

Kali Most - Kali Mist x MOD BX - MOD Seeds (10 seeds)
Kalichakra - Mandala Seeds (originals) (6 seeds)
Kandy Kush x Skunk (3 seeds)
Killingfields x Jackhammer(5 seeds)
K.O Kush (10 seeds)
Kushage TH Seeds (1 seed)
Kushberry x Skunk - DNA Genetics (2 seeds) unbranded

La Blanca - Kannibia (1 seed)
L.A Con x AK48 (1 seed)
L.A Con x Chocolope F2 (may have hermi issues) none reported
L.A Con x Raskal O.G
Lambs Breath (6 seeds)
Lemon Cough (15 seeds)
Lemon Diesel (15 seeds)
Lemon Mix (10 seeds)
Lemon Skunk - Dinafem (1 seed)
Lemon Thai x NL (3 seeds)
Luna Haze (5 seeds)

M12 x G13 Haze (5 seeds)
Mad Scientist F2
Magic Merlins x DNA Lemon Skunk (10 seeds)
Magical Mystery Mix 2011 (10 seeds)
Malawi Gold (12 seedsmaster 
Master Kush (10 seeds)
Masterlow F4 auto (1 seed)
Matanuska Tundra
Mazar-I-Sharif (9 seeds)
Mekong High - Dutch Passion (3 seedsMekong high dutch passion fem (1 seed)
Menage A Trois - MOD Seeds(10 seeds)
Mixed Seeds x Haze/Skunk#1 - Sam The Skunkman
Mountain View Kush - Breeders Choice (4 seeds)

NBD (sativa pheno)
NBD x NBD
Nectar - C99 x Sadhu (4 seeds)
Nepal x Royal Dan
Nirvana Northern Lights (10 seeds)
Northern Cheese Haze - Hazeseekers (5 seeds)
Northern Lights #5 (unbranded) (10 seeds)
Northern Lights #5 x Haze x Citral (5 seeds)
Northern Lights - Nirvana fem (1 seed)
Northern Lights x White Russian/The Pure (10 seeds)

O.G. Kush Satellite 2.2 x C99 (Unknown Breeder) (5 seeds)
O.G Skunk (OG#18 x Skunk) DNA Genetics (2 seeds)
OmegaDawg - Alphakronik (5 seeds)
Orange Banana Kush - Jaws Gear
Oriental Express x Mango Haze x ECSD (11 seeds)
Original Haze x Skunk#1 - Sam The Skunkman (6 seeds)
Original Haze x Skunk 1 (10 seeds)
Original Skunk#1 - Seedsman (originals) (10 seeds)
Osiris - Pyramid Seeds fem (2 seeds)
Outdoor Mix (N.CA) McEnroe Meds


Pablo Cheese (10 seeds)
Pakolombo - Columbian x Hawaiian Sativa
Pandoras Box - TGA Subcool (5 seeds)
Pandoras Box x Northern Berry (12 seeds)
Pepes Le Fuse F1 (2 seeds)
Pimp Slapped x Purple Wreck (12 seeds)
Pineapple C99 x The Mask (15 seeds)
Pinequeen V2 (7 seeds)
Plushberry F2 - McEnroe Meds (5 seeds)
Power Plant (6 seeds)
PPP x The Pure x Short Term Amnesia (7 seeds)
Purps F2 (indica)
Purps F2 (sativa)
Purple Chem Mix
Purple Maroc fem (1 seed)
Purple Passion BX1 (5 seeds0
Purple Passion BX1 - Operation Seeds (3 seeds)
Pursang Haze x Shimla

Qleaner F2
Qleaner x Apollo 13 BX

Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)
Redlight Haze
Royal Dane x White Widow x Super Haze (15 seeds)

S99
Sadha - Mandala Seeds (originals)
Safari Mix - Mandala Seeds (5 sees)
Scarlet Queen x Dannyboy F1 (5 seeds)
SSH x NL4 (5 seeds)
SSSDH/Jack x C99 (8 seeds)
SSSDH x Northern Lights (7 seeds)
Sharks Breath fems (5 seeds)
Shrom x ECSD (fems)
Skunk#1 (pre-1993) x Guerilla God F2 - S.O.F
Skunk "11 fem (1 seed)
Skunk x Haze F1 (12 seeds)
Sleeskunk x Grape God (10 seeds)
Sour Alien x White HP (1 seed)
Sour Bubble Mix (2 seeds)
Sour Krank - Snowdawg x Sunsour (10 seeds)
Sour Turbo F2 (2 seeds)
Space Bomb - TGA Subcool (2 seeds)
Space Cheese (Cheese x Spacequeen) Dank Dairy Seeds (originals) (10 seeds)
Special - Kannabia (1 seed)
Spice Princess F2 (15seeds)
Smile - Kannabia fem (2 seeds)
Starship BX - Dynasty Seeds (7 seeds)
STK #1 F1 - Avalon Gardens (5 seeds)
Strawberry Hash (5 seeds)
Strawberr x Chem DD (5 seeds)
Sugar Babe - Paradise Seeds (2 seeds)
Suicide Cheese x Shimla
Supernova Citral x Timewarp (8 seeds)
Super Silver Haze (3 seeds) unbranded
Sweet Tooth - BC Bud Depot (unbranded)
Syrup - Buddha Seeds fem (1 seed)

Tafanka
Tahoe OG Kush (1 seed)
Thai Super Skunk - G13 Labs (9 seeds)
Thai Super Skunk#1 - Sam The Skunkman (5 seeds)
The Void - TGA Subcool (3 seeds) originals (3 seeds)
Tutankhamon - Pyramid Seeds (1 seed)

Uberkush (fems)(6 seeds)
Uk Blue Cheese ((4 seeds)
UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black

Vanilla Sky (DJS Vanilluna x Graze Haze) Breeders Choice/Sannie (3 seeds)
Vanilluna F2 - DJ Shorts (copies)
Vision Thai x Space Queen - Team Canada (5 seeds)

Wappa - Paradise fem (3 seeds)
What-Berry - Whiteberry (Paradise) x Mystery Male (Indica Dom) (8 seeds)
White Banana Kush - Jaws Gear
White Diamonds - Alphakronik (3 seeds) unbranded
White Dwarf - Buddha fem (1 Seed)
White Moma - Dr Grow fem (3 seeds) originals
White Rhino Nirvana (1 seed)
White Rhino x Killer Queen (unbranded) (5 seeds)
White Russian - Bigtex (5 seeds)
White Russian x The Pure (18 seeds)
White Smurf x KC36 (16 seeds)
White Widow (unbranded) (5 +7 seeds)
White Widow - Nirvana
White Widow x Bubblegum
White Widow x Blueberry fem (1 seed)
White Widow x DC X Skunk#1
White Widow Max
William Wonder

X Potion (Love Potion x X1
Xmas #1 - Cabin Fever (5 seeds)

Zilvermist x D-Haze


and this list is the new usa vault some of these i might not have

Jedi Kush [10 seeds]
Bubba x Blowfish [9seeds]
Bubba x DC [10 seeds]
Pure Lessotho x Bubba Kush [20+ seeds]
Bubble Haze (Bubble Gum x OG Haze) [4 seeds]
Unknown Purple 2002 (12 seeds)
Afghan Light (NL5 x H x AF no1) [10 seeds]
White Russian - Vulkania Seeds [25 seeds] feminized
Sleeskunk - Sleestack x Skunk 
SSH F2 Short Pheno
SSH F2 Tall Pheno
Jock Horror - Nirvana
Jock Horror x Full Moon - Nirvana
Jock Horror x Papaya x Bubbleicious
Cheese Tease - Kaliman Seeds (Exodus Cheese x Skunk#1) [11 seeds]
Tunguska Blast - STD x NYCD F2 x Yumbolt F2 [10 seeds]
Master Kush [5 seeds]
Chetex - Cheese x Vortex
Herer x Vortex
Chem D x Plushberry
G13 Haze x NYCD OJD [10 seeds]
Pakastani/Uzbek x Mongolia - Puma [12 seeds]
Black Haze x Casey Jones x NYCD [10 seeds]
Blue Mystic 2010 [4 seeds]
Great White Shark x Molokia Frost [5 seeds]
NYCD F2 - The Great AnnaC [10 seeds]
Mind Boggle F2 x Biko [10 seeds]
Blueberry Blast - Snowhigh Seeds 
Black Star - Sensi Star x Black Russian x Acapulco Gold x C99 [20 seeds]
Pipe Dream - Blueberry Blast x Acapulco Gold x C99 [20 seeds]
Aztec Gold - Columbian Gold x Acapulco Gold x C99 [15 seeds]
Hindu Kush Auto x Mighty Freeze 2011
Purple Paki/Nepal HP x Leb27 Male 
Laeso Island
Early 90's Shiva x Mighty Freeze Fem Pollen [9 seeds]
Creeper BX3 x Mighty Freeze Fem Pollen [6 seeds]
Auto AK/Auto Blue x Mighty Freeze [20+ seeds]
Killer Queen (Lone Star) x Mighty Freeze Fem Pollen [20+seeds]
BubbleGum x Mighty Freeze Fem PollenPurple Peace x Mighty Freeze Pollen
Mighty Freeze F4 2011 - 3 Moms Short, Pink & Piney
Mighty Freeze F4 Pheno #2
Mighty Freeze F4 Pheno #3 tall & Chunky
Chunk/Heri x Mighty Freeze Fem Pollen
Charger x Mighty Freeze
SP/DR x STA x Mighty Freeze [20+ seeds]
GDP x Black Rose X [Chem D x Aliendawg] x Chem D x Sour D
O.G - 18 x Danish Gold Male [10 seeds]
SSH x C99 Fems
SSH 97 - 98 GHS 100 Day Pheno Fems
UBC99 x Swazi [15 seeds]
Moonshine x Swazi [20+ seeds]
Swazi F2
Casey Jones x Swazi
God - BC BudDepot [4 seeds]
Purps - BC BudDepot [3 seeds]
God x Purps [20+ seeds]
Purps x God [20+ seeds]
Purple D [10+ seeds]
Shining Silver Haze - Royal Queen Seeds (originals) [5 seeds] Fems
Speed Queen - Mandala Seeds (originals) [10 seeds]
Satori - Mandala Seeds (originals) [10 seeds]
Sadhu -Mandala Seeds (originals) [10 seeds]
Hashberry - Mandala Seeds (originals) [10 seeds]
Kushberry - DNA Genetics (originals) [6 seeds]
Leda Uno [10 seeds]
X-Potions [4 seeds]
Big Bud - Sensi's [4 seeds]
G13 Haze x NYCD x Black Haze S1 [10+ seeds]
CJ x NYCD x CHR [15 seeds]
East Coast Purple Diesel x Devilberry [20 seeds]
Pre98 Bubba Kush x PPD x Devilberry [20 seeds]
Black Haze S1 [10 seeds]
Pine Death Adler (Hawaiian) [10 seeds]
Chocolate Mix [15 seeds]
Babilonia Fruit - Vulkania Seeds (originals) [3 seeds]
Cherry Bomb x Grape Romulan x Grape Krush
Cherry AK47 x Gorila Grape x Emperor Kush
C99 BX1 x Gorilla Grape x Emperor Kush
Strawberry Diesel x C99 BX1 x Gorila Grape x Emperor Kush
G13 Haze x NYCD
Malawi Gold
Orange Ozzy - Agent Orange x Ozzy x Sunsour
Deep Bubba x Sunsour
Orange Skunk x Metro x SS
G13 Haze x NYCD x G13 Haze x ECSD
Blackberry F2 [5 seeds]
The White BX x Nepal Indica Short Pheno
The White BX x Nepal Indica Tall Pheno Fems
Indiana Bubble Gum x Nepal Indica Fems
Pakistani Chitral x Nepal Indica Fems
MK-OGK x Nepal indica Fems
Black Domina '98 x Nepal Indica
Pakistan x 18 x Nepal Indica Fems
Big Bud #1 [3 seeds]
Casey Jones S1 [7 seeds]
G13 Haze x OG Kush BX (Cali Con) [10 seeds]
Afghan Light 9NL5 x H x Afghani) [20 seeds]
Matanuska x Uzbera [10 seeds]
Wifi x Plushberry [20 seeds]
G13 Haze x NYCD x G13 Haze x OGK BX1
Jamaican [20 seeds]
Hindu Kush [10 seeds]
Northern Lights x Haze x Yo Mama Male
Masca bubba Kush x Old Time Moonshine x Yo Mama Male
Oriental Express - Billy Goat Seeds (originals) [5 seeds]

I get to chose 40 seeds. Do my friends have any suggestions?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow KAB, got your work cut out for you looking threw that thing lol.

With the..The black domina 98'x Nepal indica ( wonder if sensi lost the BD mom after 98')


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know u but Wifi plushberry and bubbashine x yo moma


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure. But those are ones I'm thinking about grabbing. It doesn't say how many though. 
Im getting all of the oriental express. I know that

Thanks for the advice. Biggestpothead. I've been itching to get some plushberry. Not sure how crazy I am about the wifi though.The chemdXplushberry is more up my alley

Oh yeah and I'm getting some of those blackstar. Snow high rocks


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2012)

Blue Mystic 2010 [4 seeds]

This looks like one you could add to your collection.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 10, 2012)

Pipe Dream - Blueberry Blast x Acapulco Gold x C99 [20 seeds] sounds very interesting to me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah pipe dream is this. 
PipeDream-BlueDream(HazexBlueberry)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Here the funny thing is there are no tests done but yet are still selling the seeds 70+.. So I think they are untested seeds riht now because most of the testers are just getting started.. Strains do sounds interesting yes but they are untested to my knowledge.



What's hysterical is that the one test thread I found from SoCal.. only one... the one dude bailed in the middle of his test. So because of this the Socal rep on CannaCollective says this..."Well folks, unfortunately this thread starter has left the CC for reasons we (SoCal Seed Co.) had nothing to do with. We unfortunately lost our one "Tester" here on CC (who contacted me PROMISING he was the man to grow out our gear...) and the thread he started barely got off to a start. NO, that's not a request for ANYONE to start PMing me about free gear. WONT DO IT. We were promised a good grow thread, sent free gear to be grown and shown but look what happened. So, please do not contact us about run'n our gear for free. The answer in NO! We were let down once and not again. "I'm posting this so folks who visit this thread understand why it ends before it really begins. We apologies to the entire CC family about this NOW bogus thread. It was completely out of our control. If you all so chose we can just delete the thread but not without explaining why. Thanks for visiting this thread, there should be plenty others soon enough showing the great genetics we have to offer folks. Thanks for your understanding and support..."
I just really laid into him with my feelings about that quote telling him about what I think. He really is kinda being a dick to one single tester that bailed. Its nothing new for people to bail on testing. We are talking about a long term commitment to growing an illegal product in most peoples homes.. Yes sometimes some of these tests are not going to get completed. Thats just life. But what bothers me is there is zero evidence or documentation that shows any of SoCals work. No Grow threads. Nothing.. to me it looks like a bunch of F1 crosses and not much more than that. Hell I can do that. I should form Gotham Seed Company. But none of you better ask for free shit cuz Ill insult you. SoCal style. 



karmas a bitch said:


> Batman I was looking at those SoCal seedsa couple weeks ago. Never heard of em before then. Couldn't find much. They changed the rules of the bpotm. U are no longer allowed to include people. Lol. The karma rule


Thats hysterical.
Next month you gotta take a picture of your gal and have it hung beside the plant so youre not breaking the rules.



gudkarma said:


> alphadawg : you like chem crosses ...then yes ... you want that.
> i have a pheno on a tray (and all mom'd up in these very nice square containers i got from a fine farmer here) with good yield of VERY very very chemmy & dank nasty nugz.


I have a 10 pack. I made sure a buddy of mine got one or two seeds and some others.. but hes runnin them here at this thread. He was kinda a newbie but pulled off a rather good Micro grow a short while ago. I followed it and helped out with pointers till the end. I can't wait to see how he pulls off the Alphadawg. His plants look quite nice.

I was debating trying this one. I will next run I think.


----------



## taaldow (Apr 10, 2012)

*chemdXplushberry*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

See batman that's why we get along so well. We both think outside the box. 

Batman what should I grab


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ive been Droolin over X-dog and other Alpine seeds strains for a minute....

Thinkin bout there SweetTooth #3 Bx, maybe ill grab the two next....



> The parents of the X-Dog will be all lovers of fine tobacco products a household name. The mother of our crossing comes from our colleagues from the Netherlands. In the 90 years it was absolutely one of the top strains and even today it is one of the finest genetics in our assortment. We are talking about the NLX. Northern Lights crossed with White Widow, which is originally from the Netherlands. We had to get a few years ago the possibility of a very old original NLX Cut to him with our dd Chemdog times to combine an equally legendary sort. A pure Chemdog already been auctioned for over 1000.-USD on the American market. A true resin monster that is equipped with a superb and very strong Sativa UP High. The special is on the Chemdog certainly be a special flavor that goes in a completely different direction and can not be compared with the standard smell of today's strains. These features make the completely positive Chemdog one of the most famous of American Growerszene genetics.
> In our X-Dog F1 hybrids, there are two broad phenotypes that have the same important features like resin stocking, flavor and potency.
> The sativa pheno Foxtails beautiful forms, which recall very strongly to the Sour Diesel. This form of the flower structure is found in the Indica phenotype is limited. He grows a little more compact and shows other features Indica and very compact buds that are covered with a substantial layer of resin. In the aroma and taste of our X-Dog, both parents have with their own advantages introduced, it could be best described as fruity with a mixture of spicy and / cinnamon. This explosive mix of one of Holland's best cuts and one of the legendary U.S. Strains combines enormous power and a special flavor and is ideal for medical applications.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I know for a fact first hand that the Devilberry crosses listed in that list are Bunk. I tried to grow some out and a bunch of sickly looking mutant came to light so not those. 

Id grab those Pandoras Box for sure. Probably some Jacks Suprise and the C99 x C99 x Original Diesel.
That's cool you get to pick of the list but there's probably a lot of shit on that list. So choose carefully.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 10, 2012)

-BubbleGum x Mighty Freeze Fem PollenPurple Peace x Mighty Freeze Pollen
-Blueberry Blast - Snowhigh Seeds 
-Babilonia Fruit - Vulkania Seeds (originals) [3 seeds]
-Wifi x Plushberry [20 seeds]
-Chem D x Plushberry
-Oriental Express - Billy Goat Seeds (originals) [5 seeds]

are what stood out to me.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

Heaven Scent packs listed at SeurBidz.
The last of the last. They're the Breeder I got my Space Princess from.

Those Grape Jillys are tempting.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Heaven Scent packs listed at SeurBidz.
> The last of the last. They're the Breeder I got my Space Princess from.
> 
> Those Grape Jillys are tempting.


They raised the fuckin price!!!!!!!!!!
Its all my fault for providing tempting pics, and descriptions....


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 10, 2012)

My picks
The jaws crosses sound good, but I know nothing about them
Pine death Adler(Hawaiian)
Pakolombo Colombian x Hawaiian Sativa
Schrom x ecsd
*edit* I retract the ménage a trois cuz you already have firestarter which looks better.



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Heaven Scent packs listed at SeurBidz.
> The last of the last. They're the Breeder I got my Space Princess from.
> 
> Those Grape Jillys are tempting.


I thought of you when I saw those....get em


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah that pine death alder stood out to me as well. As well as the pinequeenv2


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

I got a pack of Menage a Trois..LoL

And if my recollections serves....

Its .... (godbud x Dream weaver) x (Arjans Haze x cinammon)



I would def. get the JTR x Chocolope tho....



LOL***********

Batman... CC removed your Post in the Socal Thread....

Holy shit Batman....

Looks like you Got the..







*that is fucked up......


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 10, 2012)

big holy sur x master ice


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LOL***********
> 
> Batman... CC removed your Post in the Socal Thread....
> 
> ...


I just wrote admin this
"I recently had a post in the SoCal thread looking for documented strains, grow journals, evidence and documentation of their work.. and it got removed? Why?

I have looked everywhere and see zip to close to nothing in terms of evidence they have stable proven lines. Why exactly did my post get removed and am I not allowed to post there. I wasn't starting trouble.. but looking for info in regards to possibly making a purchase. "


Interested to see how they respond. I didn't say anything negative. I was just seeking truth. Well let's see how they react. Bogus.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

aka ----- sage.... Thats what got me ineterested in the X-dog....
And Mindbender to....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> big holy sur x master ice


I don't know why.. but that plant photo kinda turns me on a little bit.



No response yet from CannaCollective Admin. 
But the breeder from Solcal was quoted saying this-


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 10, 2012)

Thia skunk by the skunkman


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Trying to get my tolerance revved up for the trip to Colorado. 
Picture me training like rocky when he was in Russia. 
Eye of tiger


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

Shit just join me n jkhan we are starting our own seed company east coast style!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 10, 2012)

HA HA!! I'm not the only one getting accounts deleted for speaking up. 

I just tracked my package from sos and I think it may be sitting in my mailbox at home! Come on 5 oclock daddy wants to go home and check the mail!!


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

just picked up some cv gear jazz berry jam x stardawg, lemon skunk x kyle kushmans strawberry cough bx, pre 98 bubba x fire og bx


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

out of all the seeds i popped this round 27 of 28 germinated and guess which one didnt germ my single burgundy so i popped a second burgundy and now its looking like this one not going to germ either wtf if this becomes a trend with my only pack of burgundy ill be super pissed not like i can ever get those again! and i know its not my methods every else is germinating great!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 10, 2012)

headbender said:


> out of all the seeds i popped this round 27 of 28 germinated and guess which one didnt germ my single burgundy so i popped a second burgundy and now its looking like this one not going to germ either wtf if this becomes a trend with my only pack of burgundy ill be super pissed not like i can ever get those again! and i know its not my methods every else is germinating great!


That happened to me once with a pack of Breeders Choice gear. Id crack em all now before its too late to ask for replacements.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit just join me n jkhan we are starting our own seed company east coast style!


I might get to that point now that I have my own house & property some day.
My first round of growing males out (outdoor) for experimentation will be this year.


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

fuck im popping em i guess isnnt it already too late, is there evergoing to be more burgundy? gage gear seems to give me this problem last round only two seeds that didnt germ were sun maidens?


----------



## John12 (Apr 10, 2012)

In the bright moments grow didnt one or two of them hermie? Or was that some other strain? Asking cause im interested in them and would like a hermie free trait..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

always a possibility for genetic variation and user error . . . . . . . .any guarantees imho will be given with good intentions but cant be for sure

that being said i havent seen any hermies in my or others GGG gear . . . . .but i have only been around for a few months


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

if these burgundy pop ill have 38 seedlings im not sure i can handle that? what do you think i should do batman


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

run em all short 3/4 or gallon size pots . .. . .shoot for an oz+ a plant . . . .. . . . .. .super easy and you get to practise taking clones in flower


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

im on a cycle so i need them to veg for almost two months lol plus i prefer to flower seed plants after they mature


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 10, 2012)

eat the seedlings.

i hear they grow inside u like a baby.


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

hell ya the belly hydro method plenty of enzymes and bacteria to keeps the roots healthy and natural ph down!


----------



## bloodstone (Apr 10, 2012)

Headbender, where did you get the cv gear from, I only see sin diesel at tude?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Operation mad scientist went off without a hitch. I used the wrong size gel caps. Bought the 1s it was supposed to be 00. Either way it's cool. Might have to pop a few more. Way easier to monitor your dose size with these then with ganja food. Used 1/2 oz of super sour skunk. Got 150 caps. The girl just ate three,bet it doesn't even phase her. I'll eat one and pass the fuck out.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit just join me n jkhan we are starting our own seed company east coast style!


Really?
That's cool!


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

bloodstone said:


> Headbender, where did you get the cv gear from, I only see sin diesel at tude?


i got them locally cv is in my state. i think theyre dropping on attiude in the next few days though


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 10, 2012)

east coast


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Really?
> That's cool!


Yeah it would be cool.. I'm serious about it but It will take some time.. I already have a bunch of f1s that need testing and some are being tested now.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it would be cool.. I'm serious about it but It will take some time.. I already have a bunch of f1s that need testing and some are being tested now.


I would def. buy your seeds if you or anyone from this thread started up. Looking at a lot of your guys' lists I always wonder if that is the end-goal or intention....or is it just collector-itus. Either way....I am envious and would test for any of you guys. 

Learned a big lesson today. I thought I was doing the right thing by PH'ing my shitty Cali water when I wasn't feeding my General Organics...which PH's itself. All I had to do was put 2 fucking drops of molasses in my water....now I am left to wonder how much damage I have done to the micro life with PH Down once a week for the last 9 weeks. I am new to organics, and my plants look great so I can't be too bummed, but shit.

props to Batman for mentioning it in his Batcave journal which then led to me the organics threads about Ph'ing/killing Clorine, Chloramine.


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

so whats up every one i cant decide is it worth it to pop these burgundy should i do it? if i have to i will give away something else i popped to a friend if these end up germinating if i could possibly get replacements id be tpoppin them now but im not sure if thats even a possibility?


----------



## tardis (Apr 10, 2012)

headbender said:


> so whats up every one i cant decide is it worth it to pop these burgundy should i do it? if i have to i will give away something else i popped to a friend if these end up germinating if i could possibly get replacements id be tpoppin them now but im not sure if thats even a possibility?


I poped some burgundy. 3 out of 3 germed, stuck them in pucks now waiting for them to pop out.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Collecting seeds is just that for me. I'm actually about to do my first ever seed run next run. I've been growing for about ten yrs now. I've seen great breeders come and then vanish. I.E. brothers grim. So now that's always a thought. What if I can't get it in a few years and I want it. I like poppin seeds. I love hunting for tight phenos. I don't sell what I grow. So cash isnt my motivation. I just like growing. That's why I've grown using a bunch of diff nute lines( chemmy and organic),hydro(multiple ways)coco, soil. I don't see myself ever starting a seed company. Too much like work. Plus the name I woulda used has been taken......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

I have 8 burgs. 

And 5/11 on the chemdawg xmendo montages


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it would be cool.. I'm serious about it but It will take some time.. I already have a bunch of f1s that need testing and some are being tested now.


Im doing the same thang Wyte!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 10, 2012)

and i cant seem to keep new seeds i get or order its im possible i love to Grow!


----------



## blissfest (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got my hands on the "Death Star" clone only, she will be a nice addition to the garden


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I would def. buy your seeds if you or anyone from this thread started up. Looking at a lot of your guys' lists I always wonder if that is the end-goal or intention....or is it just collector-itus. Either way....I am envious and would test for any of you guys.
> 
> Learned a big lesson today. I thought I was doing the right thing by PH'ing my shitty Cali water when I wasn't feeding my General Organics...which PH's itself. All I had to do was put 2 fucking drops of molasses in my water....now I am left to wonder how much damage I have done to the micro life with PH Down once a week for the last 9 weeks. I am new to organics, and my plants look great so I can't be too bummed, but shit.
> 
> props to Batman for mentioning it in his Batcave journal which then led to me the organics threads about Ph'ing/killing Clorine, Chloramine.


I got some Larry og x chem valley kush and Pre 98 bubba bx2 x Tahoe og you up to starting a thread on it?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just got my hands on the "Death Star" clone only, she will be a nice addition to the garden


Nice! its some super flame


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Im doing the same thang Wyte!!


Lol yeah I got a bunch of statins in the arsenal eight now and from the parents they should be special.. I'm popping more beans to make more seeds lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

i made and donated some chem d x plushberry and wifi x plushberry....i wonder if those are mine on that list


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Been doing some research on tissue culture, and ordered a kit to! Going to master it and start storeing genetics 
To keep numbers low.

So im a bit stumped with these force og i have! They showed signs of wanting food so i gave them 200 ppm of flora nova
And blame nute burn ugg. So i get them all flushed out and wait a week now there really wanting food now! So i add 200
Ppm of nova again and blame nute burn but this time one just up and dies  wtf it want food but cant handle it geezs

Also still no positive signs on the chem dawg guess they all have what looks like future balls


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Been doing some research on tissue culture, and ordered a kit to! Going to master it and start storeing genetics
> To keep numbers low.
> 
> So im a bit stumped with these force og i have! They showed signs of wanting food so i gave them 200 ppm of flora nova
> ...


got a link for the kit? i've always been interested in trying out tissue culture.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn cmt I bet those are yours. I was looking at some other stuff that I'm pretty sure is you too. But Im gonna hold off. Cause I think I know another place to get those. 

Keep me posted on that tissue culture kit. I'm really curious about those. And those crazy clone seeds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=PRAPTCCK

Also if you can get a bunch of scalples its good to keep
One for every area to keep thing sterile


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Collecting seeds is just that for me. I'm actually about to do my first ever seed run next run. I've been growing for about ten yrs now. I've seen great breeders come and then vanish. I.E. brothers grim. So now that's always a thought. What if I can't get it in a few years and I want it. I like poppin seeds. I love hunting for tight phenos. I don't sell what I grow. So cash isnt my motivation. I just like growing. That's why I've grown using a bunch of diff nute lines( chemmy and organic),hydro(multiple ways)coco, soil. I don't see myself ever starting a seed company. Too much like work. Plus the name I woulda used has been taken......


Very interesting KaB. Also, nice work on those caps. Let us know what you end up picking.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://youtu.be/BvPQaMG_S-c



http://www.kitchenculturekit.com/index.htm

http://www.planttc.com[/QUOTE]



The original post had 8 videos, i guess they changed the rules to 1...
One is for like Homemade kits, and the other is for professional kits, and individual equipment...


Hell, that's cool your actually doin it....



Making seeds is just fun for me... I have no intentions of tryin to make money off of it....
I do plan to give them out tho...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn cmt I bet those are yours. I was looking at some other stuff that I'm pretty sure is you too. But Im gonna hold off. Cause I think I know another place to get those.
> 
> Keep me posted on that tissue culture kit. I'm really curious about those. And those crazy clone seeds.


yeah if you want anything of mine, you know where to get it.



hellraizer30 said:


> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=PRAPTCCK
> 
> Also if you can get a bunch of scalples its good to keep
> One for every area to keep thing sterile





jkahndb0 said:


> http://youtu.be/BvPQaMG_S-c
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The original post had 8 videos, i guess they changed the rules to 1...
One is for like Homemade kits, and the other is for professional kits, and individual equipment...


Hell, that's cool your actually doin it....[/QUOTE]

sweet. thanks fellas. gives me something to read/watch with my morning coffee tomorrow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hell yah from what i read its simple and yah it will take some time to master it but shit if i can have 50 strains in tissue
Form and it dont count as even one plant im sold


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 10, 2012)

from the little i've read....sterilization and maintaining a sterile environment is the major thing.

but it's worth a try...storing genetics like that would be great...so long mother plants


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 10, 2012)

Just think of how little space they will take up. That and the plant count.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 10, 2012)

If it became more widespread, and easily mastered.....
People would have killer genetic backup vaults.... And maybe some dry ice and overnight mail...LoL
Could have tissue culture banks like the Wine storage banks they have, But in the Med states...
Then they'll start gettin robbed...LoL
All the sudden there's a black market for MJ Tissue Culture....


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 10, 2012)

I was looking at a mini fridge today, want to get into tissue culture and agar. Agar is how you can store and clone mushroon cultures in a petri dish


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 10, 2012)

They got my beats in the new tude 420 promo video and the kosher kush promo video.


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

last round only seeds that didnt germ were two sun maidens i hope this trend doesnt continue cause i have quite a bit of gage gear


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 10, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/141650-cloning-plants-tissue-culture-36.html

This thread I have been lurking in for a good amount of time trying to will myself to give it a go


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 10, 2012)

headbender said:


> last round only seeds that didnt germ were two sun maidens i hope this trend doesnt continue cause i have quite a bit of gage gear


You dont have anything to worrie about GGG is solid no BS!


----------



## headbender (Apr 10, 2012)

i know there solid it just sucks that everything else is 100% tga, bodhi, and cannaventure with my germ methods so far, but everytime ive popped something gage i have some that never break ground just sucks when your paying 100 a pack basically. im not hating on gage at all trust me i think they have amazing genetics and do some fucking awesome work and because they are so good i want the most chances to find a stellar keeper in their amazing genetics so when ya get 6/8 on sun maidens and so far 0/2 on the burg its a little disheartening.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 10, 2012)

tardis said:


> I see on attitude they are pushing Cali Connection beans. New gear back in stock. Is this bad timing for them givin how much bad press i've seen on Cali Connection lately. I want the truth, what kind of quality can I expect from my regular female blackwater and my femmed pre98 bubba.


The fem pre 98 bubba is super fire. One keeper out of 6. The dominant pheno in the pack wasn't the best pheno. The keeper was also head and shoulders above the rest. And one pheno was total bunk. Just my experience. But so far my bubba keeper has been my best phenotype found of any of my seed varieties.


----------



## John12 (Apr 10, 2012)

What are you guys looking forward as far as drops go? Id like to see the stomper bx but thats proly not for awhile. Also looking for some cv stuff as well and the bright moments, whenever those drop


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im going for the cv gear for sure!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im going for the cv gear for sure!


After hearing about Kayne/cv I think I won't support the guy he is the same as riot


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Didnt hear anything! Might want to inlighten me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Kayne/cvs seeds unfortunately. Has gotten so many clones and genetics from people as "trade" breeds with them before even levels up on the trade. Not to hard to make good beans when you get cuts of top gear from others. So it is kinda more as a person than genetics
_how about Kayne/Cannaventure getting sent loads of seeds (rare heirlooms and landraces that he PROMISED to reproduce for saving + the community) and never sending his half of "trades" and Then leaving all forums in the dust, except the one where he sells beans *cough*

lmao golden nanner award, very appropriate






Although I don't know the complete story I have notoced CVS selling seeds that I am sure are untested at another medical site. 40-80 and up is a lot for u tested beans...even if it is dank x dank. I never questioned there intentions or actions...Ill just wait to get someone's keeper pheno from there seeds. Therd was even an auction that was close to $400 for a pack of seeds (bonuses were going to be put in but still thats alot of dough)_


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

You guys really think taking Tissue Culture is practical?
Seems like a whole lotta money and work to invest when you can take clones with a $1 spray bottle and $5 pack of root hormone.

I'm not knocking it. It's a decent project for entertainment/educational purposes I suppose. But if youre not trying to mass produce hundreds/thousands of plants I guess I just don't see the point.

I hear Riot genetics has worked out a way to Tissue Culture human beings. Instead of stealing peoples genetics he is going to make clones of Sub, Swerve, and Alien to work on hybrids in his mothers basement. Plushbarry, Tahoo OG,and StarBiters coming soon for $200.00 a pack...buy em during the promo period and get a free pack of "WiFiAlienOGFireLarryChemBubbaKush x The White"


----------



## John12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone even grown cvs gear? Seems like everyone wants them but I dont see any grows or reviews except from the ceo himself


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

i popped a jazz berry this time so ill find out how they are and i plan on popping more sometime in the near future the untested thing dont bother me so much almost all the bodhi gear i got was untested also


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

So the untested part is the only thing u see? 

From the sounds of it he is a thief like Matt riot


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

well obviously you have info others dont like hell i had no idea


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

But wyte..... Blue magoo ='(


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> But wyte..... Blue magoo ='(


Yeah I know they had some strains I wanted aswell.. I just thought I should let people know. But shit get that blue magic and some o thier other crosses.. Make some f2s and be done with them


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

hes just saying he wont support cv i think cuz obviously the parents are looking good in alot of those


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I know they had some strains I wanted aswell.. I just thought I should let people know. But shit get that blue magic and some o thier other crosses.. Make some f2s and be done with them



I was just being difficult lol. I really wanted that blue magoo... But, that story you put up really puts a unsavory taste


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> hes just saying he wont support cv i think cuz obviously the parents are looking good in alot of those


Really? I basically have all thier parents from the strains I was interested in. I just don't feel like supporting liars and thieves! Ive gave up on alot of breeders cause of that. Gage green is good in my book. They don't have to lie to a community where we all want one thing!


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

i wasnt trying to be rude at all bro and like you just said you wont support them exactly like i said and if you have the parents you can understand why others might want to get them in seed form well as close as they can find at least, no reason to be rude man ive never had a prob with ya didnt intend to start now


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Any of your GTH's pop yet wyte? I have two of the 5 karmas with little sprouts


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

and i dont buy from alot of breeders for the same reason and mainly because i learn about them in this thread like i said i had NO IDEA any of this bs went on but thanks for the info and good vibes to ya wbw. and ya gage is the shit i bought alot of their gear trust me i love their vibe also they seem like really good people and have some great genetics thats why i bought a bunch at the last drop and have been camping this one out for a week. i also really like how it so easy to find test grows of their gear proves they have great genetics and nothing to hide like alot of these other guys in this game!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> and i dont buy from alot of breeders for the same reason and mainly because i learn about them in this thread like i said i had NO IDEA any of this bs went on but thanks for the info and good vibes to ya wbw. and ya gage is the shit i bought alot of their gear trust me i love their vibe also they seem like really good people and have some great genetics thats why i bought a bunch at the last drop and have been camping this one out for a week. i also really like how it so easy to find test grows of their gear proves they have great genetics and nothing to hide like alot of these other guys in this game!


I must spread rep around but you deserve it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

They opened no tail yet.. But the facewrecks they ate up n going!;


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Nooice!

My DDF5 look fargin nasty!!! (loading pics)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> i wasnt trying to be rude at all bro and like you just said you wont support them exactly like i said and if you have the parents you can understand why others might want to get them in seed form well as close as they can find at least, no reason to be rude man ive never had a prob with ya didnt intend to start now


I think I read it the wrong way no problemo


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you very much wbw ive always really looked up to ya brother!! well since ive been reading this thread anyway! 

get those pics up sketch i always wondered if they were worth the $


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks headbender!
Yeah let me see those ddf5's.. This was the frosty seedlings right?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

This one is the worse by far





















DDF5






SSSL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes wyte the frosty seedlings are mutant leafs now lol... I hope it's dank (new clone only strain) lololol call it Saggy Nancy


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

oh wowi took nasty in the wrong context lol reminds me of the glitch gear i popped last round. i cant wait to see those sssl flower i have thirty and almost popped five this round but i went with clusterfunk and moonwalk instead! whats the purpose of the clear cup in the red cup i see that alot?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Yes wyte the frosty seedlings are mutant leafs now lol... I hope it's dank (new clone only strain) lololol call it Saggy Nancy


Im sure it will grow out of that... Yes make it the next clone only


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> oh wowi took nasty in the wrong context lol reminds me of the glitch gear i popped last round. i cant wait to see those sssl flower i have thirty and almost popped five this round but i went with clusterfunk and moonwalk instead! whats the purpose of the clear cup in the red cup i see that alot?


I think the clear cups is to see the roots and put in the red cup so no light gets to the roots and promote algae?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 11, 2012)

Wyte is like the international seed spy. Lol

Dude knows shit before the shit is even thought of. WOOT WOOT!


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

i guessed what the red cup was for but why do you really need to see the roots at that stage? just so you know when to transplant before they become rootbound? two of the three lailas kush i had were super mutant also prolly worse than those and one didnt ever take off stayed the size of a sprout but the other two did grow out of it


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think the clear cups is to see the roots and put in the red cup so no light gets to the roots and promote algae?





^^ correct

Im waiting for them to snap out of it (still on new growth so far) we will see...didn't spend $159 on them to throw them out now..ha!


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

definately dont throw them out my lailas kush grew out of it well their at a friends but they look normal now a little slow in veg but it is a bubba cross


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> i guessed what the red cup was for but why do you really need to see the roots at that stage? just so you know when to transplant before they become rootbound? two of the three lailas kush i had were super mutant also prolly worse than those and one didnt ever take off stayed the size of a sprout but the other two did grow out of it



Makes my life easy lol plus I kind of enjoy getting to see the roots progress...(it's fun I. Swear)


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

i think my single burg might be poppin a tap root i gave it a gentle squeeze till the shell split, i had to do the same thing to one of mt ace of spades this round and its already a seedling i really jope this burg gets going unlike the first one i tried


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Never forced/help a bean crack be4 I'd probably drop it or smash it by accident


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 11, 2012)

EDIT THESE GUYS are probaly ripoffs be careful


Theres some different strains I have never heard of.
Expensive though
http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4

Under subcool they have dannyboy and other old strains listed for sale
http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_78&products_id=1139

Gage green grape stomper copy?
http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_170&products_id=2467


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Lmao.. Golden state seeds is the same as DNA but more expensive. What a joke!


----------



## IVIars (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't know motarebel made Blackberry Pie, thought that was GGG. Those prices are outrageous


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So the untested part is the only thing u see?
> 
> From the sounds of it he is a thief like Matt riot


I dont think selling crosses of Black Rose makes Riot a thief?
I think it says alot that Riot has never released pure Black rose Fems, it would have been logical if he was trying to make the most money of balck rose.
But he wont cause he agreed not to release it pure, just as crosses. And after all the shit he takes from Robinson fanboys I would have released em.
If you sell me a seed, its no longer yours to dictate how its used , Riots alot nicer than me...


I believe all riots mamas are legit and his seeds are tested, I had to wait monthes while they were tested.
When you pay for seeds he sends em.
He was doing a dispencery thing , but it all came to an end when sub had him banned @ Attitude for coppying sputnik . (Witch subcool also coppied?)

Ill prolly buy more riot fem seeds, but on sale cause they are to very expensive.


Ps Canadianhempco are bullshit scammers.
Don't order from them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I dont think selling crosses of Black Rose makes Riot a thief?
> I think it says alot that Riot has never released pure Black rose Fems, it would have been logical if he was trying to make the most money of balck rose.
> But he wont cause he agreed not to release it pure, just as crosses. And after all the shit he takes from Robinson fanboys I would have released em.
> If you sell me a seed, its no longer yours to dictate how its used , Riots alot nicer than me...
> ...


Let's see riot lies to people to get thier genetics and is now selling them. On his site he bashes every breeder EVERy BREEDER!

He got ESko chocolate rain crossed to something for how much?
He has ghs clockwork orange aka Alaskan ice for how much
He has ggg grapestomper crossed selling it for how much
he has subs strains selling it for how much

The kid bans people from his site just so people won't see his b.s.

Everyone knows Matt riot is a thief and a liar!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Theres some different strains I have never heard of.
> Expensive though
> http://canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4
> 
> ...


from http://tgagenetics.com/index_banned.php



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The following distributors are not authorized TGA distributors. Order from the following sites at your own risk!*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*www.canadianhempco.com*
> www.attitudeseeds.net * This is Not "The Attitude" Seeds but a Fake site*
> www.secure.bcbuddepot.com
> www.drchronics-seeds.co.uk
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Fuck riot !!!! I wouldn't give him a dime.. He banned me as soon as I registered what type of bullshit is that?
The man has everybodies strain and is trying to rape people for it!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let's see riot lies to people to get thier genetics and is now selling them. On his site he bashes every breeder EVERy BREEDER!
> 
> He got ESko chocolate rain crossed to something for how much?
> He has ghs clockwork orange aka Alaskan ice for how much
> ...


yup. fuck riot. 

he got elites on the promise of not breeding with them...and he bred with them....then put outrageous prices on his untested gear. his prices dropped a shit load in the last 6-8 months.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Ggg release should be up at cannazon in a hour or so


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I dont think selling crosses of Black Rose makes Riot a thief?
> I think it says alot that Riot has never released pure Black rose Fems, it would have been logical if he was trying to make the most money of balck rose.
> But he wont cause he agreed not to release it pure, just as crosses. And after all the shit he takes from Robinson fanboys I would have released em.
> If you sell me a seed, its no longer yours to dictate how its used , Riots alot nicer than me...
> ...


Riot got Black Rose as a gift.... He didnt buy it....
He got other stuff on the agreement he wouldnt breed with it to... (dont know y ppl gave to him??)
Which is probably why Heath is selling his seeds now...
In the beginning he Was also using other ppls pics.. So he just made the X's, and put them up for sale without being grown out so he didnt have any pics..(tested?) And just used pics from the internet... They still had Heath's watermark for g0d's sake....


But none of that matters, If you like it, and get good results then who cares right....
(ive watched djmaya's vids so ive sen it...)



wyteberrywidow said:


> Let's see riot lies to people to get thier genetics and is now selling them. On his site he bashes every breeder EVERy BREEDER!
> 
> He got ESko chocolate rain crossed to something for how much?
> He has ghs clockwork orange aka Alaskan ice for how much
> ...



This is probably one of the reasons why e$ko doesnt wanna make regs anymore...
Fuckin "Mathew Riot"....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks wyte.

Im getting some of maddfarmers gear when it drops.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks wyte.
> 
> Im getting some of maddfarmers gear when it drops.


that lavender space queen . ... . . .is on my want list 

i love lavender


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Bluejeans just put up some pics in her thread. She is using the coco recipe that I gave her. Her plants look very healthy.

Bet lots of peeps are Hitting that refresh button at cz!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> This is probably one of the reasons why e$ko doesnt wanna make regs anymore...
> Fuckin "Mathew Riot"....



When did Esko say that?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> When did Esko say that?


Awhile ago.. (weeks, a month.. dont remember... search google "site: opengrow.com eskobar no more regular seed")
or some shit like that.... Or it could have been said in this thread..


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 11, 2012)

Just scooped up a five pack each of Alphakronik's Jackpot Royale and White Diamonds. I've been eying his gear for a minute now and finally decided to take the plunge. Will be popping these babies as soon as they come in. Stoked!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 11, 2012)

I thought Grape stomper came from jojo rizzo origionaly not gage?
Blowfish was from sonny cheeba not subcool.
I love it when riot has "their" strains an releases em pure.
Competition benefits the consumer.

When a breeder releases a strain is open for copying an crossing.
As long as the next breeder lists the information on it lineage I'm happy.
They gave credit where it was due.
Riot does this with his seeds.

Riot also gave strains like paciffic g13 to nev for his grails.
(reeferman an Snowhigh ortega wallyduck also gave)
And I'd like to support those who contributed.
Grail time!


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 11, 2012)

Riots genetics are a herm fest and jorjizo created purple elephant. I think key play is reponsible for the stomper


----------



## waddup (Apr 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just got my hands on the "Death Star" clone only, she will be a nice addition to the garden


Nice! You find it at a club?


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 11, 2012)

Sketch- your babies look like they were in hotter soil than they liked, they'll grow out of it. I think it just slows em down a bit. That's only happened to me with strains that were lighter feeders that I started in some juicy soil. 

Canadianhempco def a scam.

Riot and keyplay were buddies at one time. Don't know if they still are.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Riot can suck it hes in it for him and not the people simple greed!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 11, 2012)

*Jojo created 'Purple Elephant', that was hit with an 'Elites' Chemdawg-SourD selected male aka Snowman
**The Grape Stomper is a pheno found from the initial offspring and you can be sure Keyplay made the original X & pheno find. All Riot did was S1 the clone he was gifted and X it to "his" other stock. An inferior rep of the true beuity that is the Stomper.*


You & Riot are full of shit scarhole, if you hang with friends like that you can be sure they'll treat you the same after they've finished with you as their lacky


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll shut up about riot now.
Lol




TheLastWood said:


> I was looking at a mini fridge today, want to get into tissue culture and agar. Agar is how you can store and clone mushroon cultures in a petri dish


Check out the" biotechnology of cannabis sativa " by Sam Zwenger.
Tissue cultures are a few steps removed from genetic modification.
I'd love to try to modify cannabis, can't wait tell they do.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 11, 2012)

Bro it's nothing against you. I know the truth and know many of the people he ripped off, and I do mean did them over big time. He's a stain on our community and I hate to see good people supporting that ass. 

Stay Up Brother!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

there are a lot of people who used to be smokers/customers who all of a sudden are activist and medicating and thats great but they dont understand the institution that dealers and distributors and growers had to deal with for so long . . . . narcs and rippers and jackers and all the other shady shitty shit we had to deal with to get to this point of legitament transparency and this is all good in fact very good


with that being said the old school rules still apply to some things and respect is one of em, you dont step on toes . . . . . .. .


----------



## Airwave (Apr 11, 2012)

So where the fuck is this drop?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

The Postman accidentally stepped into the wrong Phone booth...








Now he's in the future!!!!

GGG drop, CZ February 31, 2061...
LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 11, 2012)

Whoaaa!! (bill and Ted voices)


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 11, 2012)

Bill and Ted's was a great cheesy movie. I never got to say the gods must be crazy is good too, and another good movie from that time is club paradise.

Hortilab drop still set for this month....seeds are drying....no set date




HortiLab said:


> huey freeman said:
> 
> 
> > been waiting on these crosses, is the release date still set for this month? thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Dont know how there makin another one without george carlin....

And Ghostbuster's 3 and 5... (bill murray signed on already)
Are there no original Ideas people?






> 3/12/12 Regardless of how you feel about the project, it&#8217;s coming. Reeves was talking up the script a year ago, and it was confirmed last week that the first draft is complete. Winter, who clearly needs this film the most, had some encouraging words for MTV:&#8220;The movies were always about rock and roll,&#8221; he said. &#8220;That was a big part of the movies, so [we&#8217;ll explore] what&#8217;s happened to rock and roll in the last twenty years. The movie&#8217;s gonna get in and play with some of that stuff. Where&#8217;s rock, where are we, what&#8217;s happened to the whole idea of saving the world, or what hasn&#8217;t happened? I think the reality is there probably will be another one.&#8221;​No director is currently attached to the untitled _Bill & Ted 3_, but the original writers are involved. Hope is high that this can be more than a vapid rehash. It&#8217;s just a shame that old Rufus won&#8217;t be back. We&#8217;ll be keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh shit. I forgot he hortilab drop was this month. I forget what exactly was gonna be in it?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

HortiLab said:


> Hey ICM,
> 
> we are happy to announce the upcoming F1 hybrids that are currently in the works @ HortiLab:
> 
> ...



Maybe more...

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=231365

Says seeds are dying...as of today as we speak...


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh shit. I forgot he hortilab drop was this month. I forget what exactly was gonna be in it?


I don't think anyone knows for sure. It's looking like these three, but don't hold me to anything:

Sour Star - Starbud x Ecsd v3
Sour Pink Grapefruit - Spg x Ecsd v3
Starbud


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been wanting that sour pink grapefruit for a hot minute. I'm gonna try and grab all three. But it's doubtful. This trip to colorado is gonna get in the way I know it. Lol.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

bm is up at cz.........


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Shouldn't of done it. But I got em. Lol. Thanks genuity


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

there here


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Its 4:20..../\...(aka.. 3:20)
LoL





genuity said:


> bm is up at cz.........


Only one pack per member, 10 regular seeds US & CAD $100 - UK £65
Looks like evryone gettin a chance to get theirs now....


I thought everyone would have gotten theirs from Skunk like a month ago...LoL
Guess ppl r stickin with CZ....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

I went though bank of gage at least they reply to pms


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought they were going to have 5 packs? I guess that is only at the tude? I popped on them and I would of got them from Skunk if I had known that CZ was not going to have 5 packs. Not like I have any room for them anyways................whatever


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I went though bank of gage at least they reply to pms


Why is everyone having so many problems at CZ? Can't you just commit to buy and then he has to message you? Or are you guys not even able to get registered? I don't know anyone who doesn't like money


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 11, 2012)

Has Bm dropped at the tude yet???????


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

You 2 now Hell...
Damn.... What's goin on...


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> you 2 now hell...
> Damn.... What's goin on...



i am sorry that i suck !!!!!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> i am sorry that i suck !!!!!!!


??? I was talkin too "Hell-Raizer30"


The attitude drop is happening today or tomorrow..


> Bright Moments release finally arriving! Keep your eyes peeled for the release next week. Wednesday or Thursday. - 4/7/12


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Guess so no replys and theres four items i have commited to buy lol


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 11, 2012)

Some starbud packs and lots of topdawg gear were available through logic as of yesterday:


The new thcbay is still a while away from being completed and I know everyone is wanting to purchase some seeds, so I have started this thread.

If you wish to place an order, please start a conversation with me. 

Pisces Genetics
Hollywood haze - 20 packs
Holy Smoke - 13 packs
Killer Haze - 31 packs
Super Silver Sage - 14 packs
Dawg Daze Sage - 2 packs
Vics High - 18 packs
bubonic kush - 5 packs
romulan dawg - 15 packs
roman cheese - 14 packs
romulan kush - 15 packs
romulan haze - 7 packs
samsquamch - 4 packs

TopDawg Seeds
White HP BX - 10 packs
chem urkle 2 - 17 packs
stardawg - 17 packs
tre star dawg - 13 packs
sour sister - 20 packs
guava 13 - 4 packs
star dawg sister - 7 packs

Cabin Fever Seeds
kali citral goo - 7 packs
east coast sour goo - 6 packs


Motarebel Genetics
Gryphon - 18 packs
prisoner of war - 19 packs
orange chemo - 3 packs
Ronnie James Dio - 8 packs
rocky mountain high - 7 packs
redneck koosh - 10 packs
redneck tnt - 3 packs
double koosh - 14 packs
green manalishi - 8 packs

Hazeman Seeds
escaped - 3 packs
double white cheese - 2 packs
p.o.w - 2 packs
g-high - 3 packs
breakout - 4 packs
madness - 3 packs
mystery girl - 9 packs


Hortilab Seeds
starbud - 3 packs
super sour skunk - 7 packs
sour joker - 2 packs
sour amnesia - 10 packs


Connoisseur Genetics

Cheese x SSSDH - 11 packs
ukhem - 5 packs
chemwreck - 6 packs
connoisseur chem - 4 packs
dank haze - 13 packs
Mystery Haze - 8 packs
lemchem - 6 packs
hazeolope - 3 packs
fuel - 6 packs
shark haze - 7 packs
hey dave - 5 packs
grandoggy purps - 2 packs
rainbow jones - 4 packs
chemmy jones - 4 packs
cheese n chong - 5 packs
purple cheddar - 9 packs


CannaVenture Seeds
star berry indica - 6 packs
jaz berry jam - 16 packs

Mosca Seeds
mach fly - 4 packs
fly hooker - 7 packs
tsi fly - 10 packs
fly pack - 7 packs

Divine Genetics
wolverine kush - 32 packs
eskimo kush - 21 packs
cheeto kush - 16 packs

Karma Genetics
Jack Cheddar - 6 packs
SSSDH x Jack - 6 packs
Mahayana - 8 packs
D-Kush - 18 packs
Sour Jack - 10 packs
Happy Brother bx2 - 10 packs
Dominator - 10 packs
Jack o nesia - 16 packs
kush o nesia - 5 packs
kushage x jack herrer - 7 packs

Sannie Seeds
NYCD F3 - 15 packs
Jack Hammer - 20 packs
Blueberry Indica F3 - 5 packs
Sannies Jack F4 - 3 packs
Jack Hammer F2 - 6 packs
Killing Fields x Madonna - 10 packs
Cheeseberry Haze - 2 packs
Recovery Haze - 5 packs
Shack F3 - 10 packs
Herijuana x Killing Fields - 5 packs

Cannacopia
Lemon Thai x Deep Chunk - 5 packs
Krush x Deep Chunk - 6 packs

Golden Lion Genetics
Key Lime Kush - 87 packs
Banana Split OG - 22 packs
Lizard King - 40 packs
Big League Billy - 42 packs
Roarge - 32 packs


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Why is everyone having so many problems at CZ? Can't you just commit to buy and then he has to message you? Or are you guys not even able to get registered? I don't know anyone who doesn't like money


Well in my case it took 4 PMs (that took between 1-2 then 3 weeks to get answered) just to get Mr C to send me CASH payment instructions that never came. I can't speak for anyone else but I was not impressed. I think the forum at Nettics is decent.. mainly because so many of my old friends like Mtman, trainwreck666, TCVG, Dewby, and Supernatural reside there. Ive actually tapped the site more than once to get genetics.. some were complete garbage.. some I really havent gotten around to but are probably decent. The Zon on the otherhand I understand is a sister site and couldn't function within its design without support from the other.. but the forums at CZ are pretty useless... no real knowledgebase or experiences due to it being so new. I honestly think its a great idea how the two work together hand in hand. I just wish the payment system was fine tuned and wan't designed to really on Western Union. I prefer Cash in the Mail and Creditcard. 

Breedbay and the Tude are so much easier to order from. If CZ got to the point that you didn't have to PM the admin everytime you bought something and wait a week or longer for a response I think it'd be a site I'd order from more often. But from my experience buying there wasn't very pleasant.



bombudburner said:


> Some starbud packs and lots of topdawg gear were available through logic as of yesterday:
> 
> 
> The new thcbay is still a while away from being completed and I know everyone is wanting to purchase some seeds, so I have started this thread.
> ...


'

If I hadn't read so many threads or comments from people like Subcool and heard the general consensus that THCBay was run by a crook I would order from here. The variety is sometimes decent. I would love to score that Orange Chemo from Mota, or anything from Pisces for that matter. Pisces gear really looks like fire. I want some of that. 

I would grow any of these:
Hollywood haze
Holy Smoke
Vics High 
bubonic kush 
romulan dawg
roman cheese
romulan kush 
romulan haze
Candy Kush (not in stock at the Farm tho)

I've only supported Breedbay (SeurBidz), The Attitude, and Rhinoseeds. Never purchased anywhere else.



These threads at the Farm tempts me oh so bad tho.. Jimmy's Genetic Arsenal. Romulan attack is imminent!!!!!, and Blubonic x's.


I get all excited and fidgety when I look at this picture. Makes me wanna grab my wallet. 




<--- This plant always looks like its giving me the finger saying "Fuck you I know I'm Dank!"


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I went though bank of gage at least they reply to pms


I did too.. Waiting for mine patiently that and some afghan haze bastards


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ohh. Batman...
I just bought some GH Flora Micro/Bloom


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ohh. Batman...
> I just bought some GH Flora Micro/Bloom


Dude that's awesome. We shall compare notes. Are you using any other supplementals/additives?
I plan on using Sweet, SensiZym, and possibly doing a side by side with Gravity. <--Bottled Nutes

I always add Jamaican Guano at the start of Bloom and Earthworm castings as a top dress.


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

i been getting in touch with mr c,just fine.
he is changeing things up tho.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> i been getting in touch with mr c,just fine.
> he is changeing things up tho.


Is he still using the same postal address? I don't want my money going to a box he _used_ to use.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude that's awesome. We shall compare notes. Are you using any other supplementals/additives?
> I plan on using Sweet, SensiZym, and possibly doing a side by side with Gravity. <--Bottled Nutes
> 
> I always add Jamaican Guano at the start of Bloom and Earthworm castings as a top dress.


I haven't decided on what exactly ill be doing... But i dont like to get too complicated...
Similar to that, an Enzym product and a Sugar/Carb product... 
Either Sea Green or Hygrozyme
and Sweet
Also a Bennie tea once in a while...

I havent used CannaC that much.. But when i did use it was fine.. But if its about principle.. thats cool.. But hey.. That's where the Pisce's is at...


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Is he still using the same postal address? I don't want my money going to a box he _used_ to use.


i would think that is for him to pm only,and i do not know what addy he use to use.
but it will cost less.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Ohh. Batman...
> I just bought some GH Flora Micro/Bloom


I've been using my advanced nutrients micro n bloom doing good too


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've been using my advanced nutrients micro n bloom doing good too


Ohh i totally forgot i had those X nutrients Micro and Bloom.. (got like 3 box's of samples, for no reason)
I should have tried those out... I still can, one plant shouldn't hurt anything...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah try it out it's basically the same IMO.. See if any does better with the diff nutes.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Been busy as shit today. Made a huge batch of coco. Bleached down everything again. Transplanted all my cuts for my next round. Treated for pm again. Bought son bright moments. Went to Walmart and exchanged some box fans for oscillating fans.( without a receipt. Lol). Gonna veg my transplanted cuts under the 1000watters this time. Still haven't had time to pick out my seeds from winning those comps

Its too bad all that topdawg gear is at the farm. I want some bad. But I won't support logic.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

yah but you can only return shit to Wallyworld once a month...loL

If that JJ-Gear was anywhere else... Id be broke right now...

Besides those $200+ auctions...

Even a top-shelf auction is goin for $160+ right now at CC...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

It's great I bought those fans months ago. The bottoms were all gross starting to rust and shit. They were the last two fans in stock. I needed something.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah that is strange he is not responding after commiting to buy? I have been buggin the shit out of him lately and he always replys, if anything I would think he would quit answering my pm's. Are you getting the pm's that say you have commited? Try replying to that and see if he responds


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 11, 2012)

Batman, CC has lots of Pisces in stock.

I figured peeps wouldn't want to support logic, I know I don't, but this IS the seed collector's thread. So I figured what the hell.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 11, 2012)

I seem to catch MrC at the right time. Can't decide on the BM, haha seems like I just sent off money for the Cosmicdawg and SpaceBubba. Btw, my journal is up over there now. Thanks for stopping in KaB.

I really wish Golden Lion was at CZ. I have seen Topdawg and Alien's gear over there and it looks amazing...but for some reason that BabaG guy seems really chill and Lizard King and Roarge really stand out to me as OG's I want to run. Problem is, I am scared of getting ripped off or supporting Logic.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 11, 2012)

Anybody getting that Columbian Black BS?

Too sativa for me.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 11, 2012)

The White(Powder pheno) x Ghost OG (See-through pheno) = Wheredafuck did my bud go?

Wonder how high that'll go.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

where is that at


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 11, 2012)

cz auction for 1 pack of 5 Fem. Sounds like a good cross. More TCVG gear too.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

I see it now. Funny how the description mentions Scott of RD after all the rd drama these past few weeks.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 11, 2012)

Be Careful batman your CZ account may get deleted for speaking up. Lol

Not that I think it's cool that you got ignored but it does feel better to know I'm not the only one. I swear to god I kept thinking wtf is everyone else doing to get answers that Im not. 

ALSO my SOS order is at my local po but still not in my hands. 

Sannie said he would reship but thtwas Monday and still no shipping email. Its been about 52 days or so with the track and trace


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

so i was bored today at work, was waitin for the fuel guy to deliver some diesel fuel, so i sent that canadianhempco an email, i let them know that they are selling fake seeds and they should stop ripping people off and most of their stuff listed hasn't been available for years.....and here is the reply i just got back from them.



> Greetings, some of our seeds are old but we do guarantee germination any problems we immidiatly satisify
> sara


here is what i just sent them back...would never order from them, just wanted to make it sound like i would to see what lies they are gonna pull out as a response lol. i am pretty shocked how fast they replied the first time, within a few hours.



> So you are claiming to have legitimate, real, original TGA Subcool Dannyboy and Conquistidor seeds? I seriously doubt that. Then why are you on Subcool's banned distributor list? Please explain because I would love to buy those strains, among other that you have listed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tons of tcvg gear droping might have to grab some goodies



Update on the lost order, got a alt phone and called post master again this time i was a bit pushy!
And there reply was it was held in customs! So looks like that one is no buano, hope mr c got
Some good news for me like i got you covered


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Right now I have a order sitting in customs for 3 days now. I called today to see why and they said since its registered mail it will move with more registered mail.. So I'm hoping I get my bright moments this week alon with the afghan haze bastards..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Im still waiting for my MO to get to them lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> so i was bored today at work, was waitin for the fuel guy to deliver some diesel fuel, so i sent that canadianhempco an email, i let them know that they are selling fake seeds and they should stop ripping people off and most of their stuff listed hasn't been available for years.....and here is the reply i just got back from them.
> 
> 
> 
> here is what i just sent them back...would never order from them, just wanted to make it sound like i would to see what lies they are gonna pull out as a response lol. i am pretty shocked how fast they replied the first time, within a few hours.


I know they've been around for a while. I remember seeing their adds in hightimes back when there was only a handful of them around. I know banks like these online usually charge a lot for their strains in comparison to other banks, so they might not have as many people browsing their inventory regularly. Also, they may have just recently started shipping to US. I am sure they have some pretty old seed stock sitting around since maybe their original release. It's possible that maybe these have sat for a while, but I see it was added to their inventory in 2010. I am not sure about dannyboy but I assume it's much older than that, IDK. Be a bit of a risk ordering from them since I have no recent reports of their services.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

It shoul take 7-10 days


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It shoul take 7-10 days


I put it in the male april 4


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

It will get there anyday now. It was pretty quick for me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It will get there anyday now. It was pretty quick for me


Hope so! Im changing everything up name addy the hole 9 to prevent another isc issue


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a ? For y'all older stoners.
In the 70s hightimes wasent there a Herbie award,a contest of cannabis that predates the cannabis cup?
Is this the same Herbie that sells seeds now days?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Man mr c going into overtime with the cz drop


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Damn this drop is pretty big.

Oh snap just grabbed a pack of burgundy. Lol. Saw it couldn't pass it up

I wasn't around back then scar

Wow the burgundy is gone.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

So much for the cv gear


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So much for the cv gear


i hope not.i need some of that bm line.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Chameleon Kush == Chem d x Alien Kush
Since its not in the Description....

So what dropped from GGG?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

that alien kush is a true alien tech cross and should make some elite f1's


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> that alien kush is a true alien tech cross and should make some elite f1's



*Chameleon Kush* (Chem D x Alien Kush)(Will become a base line, and will be released again)
Its gonna drop at regular price at Sbay.... Prob the tude too...
Even if it doesnt.. It will in a few months..

*East Coast Royal Diesel* ( Base Line, NOT a Limited Release Line) Im warning Everyone right now.. IF you can get this line, GET IT! You are going to be blown away...I know every time I grow it, I cant get over how nice these genetics came together...

/\.... Glad i already got this bitch...LoL

Also, everything was supposed to be discounted... What happened to that??????
Well see...

Alpine seeds has a Lemon Larry IBL, think ill hop on that...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Gage I saw the bastards,bright moments,lemon stomper,burgundy,good ideas and sun maidens

Jkahn did u see the skunk mag that had alpine seeds in the breeders diaries?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gage I saw the bastards,bright moments,lemon stomper,burgundy,good ideas and sun maidens


I thought u were joking about burgundy....
Good grab... 

Think i might grab one of the 2 Good ideas left.. Since there not making them anymore....

Why did it say NYC HP-13 Canadian?

Those Colombian black bastards are prob gonna flower for 14-20 weeks..LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

There were two packs of burgs. I shoulda grabbed em both if it woulda let me. I wasn't even thinking.

I actually don't know what time it was. I've been working all day.

What was that cv purkle berry? I didn't even look at em. In part because of I thought they were auctions(mostly) but also cause of the rumblings Ive been hearing


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 11, 2012)

Did all that Gage gear drop at CZ? Looks like the Bright Moments is gone, was semi interested in the Sun Maiden but I think I have enough on my plate


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nah i didnt see that mag...
What did it say...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

I got the east coast royal deseil from the last cv drop


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Did all that Gage gear drop at CZ? Looks like the Bright Moments is gone, was semi interested in the Sun Maiden but I think I have enough on my plate


Last time, more packs dropped outta nowhere.. so u never know....
Plus there are drops at the other sites 2...




hellraizer30 said:


> I got the east coast royal deseil from the last cv drop


I know, we both did...LoL IX


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Sup lilbsdad. Yeah it was at cz.

Jkahn. I don't know what it said. I saw the chameleon Kush as an auction. Then two packs of purpkle berry. Didn't even open them cause I thought they were auctions too. Then the burgs popped up. Bought one. Posted here. Clicked back. Its all gone. Lol.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

damn i missed the burg agian . .. . fuck me


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea that's all dropped at CZ, but a few packs of Afghan Haze dropped at Seedbay. 

Would have really liked some Sun Maiden... I hope they throw some up on the BOG auctions.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

I've got eight burgs going right now. Plus got the pack today!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Yea that's all dropped at CZ, but a few packs of Afghan Haze dropped at Seedbay.
> 
> Would have really liked some Sun Maiden... I hope they throw some up on the BOG auctions.


Actually over the past week-2...
A shitload of Afghan Haze bastards, and Colombian Black Bastards.. have dropped at sbay...
and they randomly throw up other shit...
Nothin dropped today... There would be a NEW icon


Damn KaB...
I see it....



> What I want to know is Why the Fuck would anyone Self anything when there are shit loads of these seeds and Plenty of males to chose parents from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And others

(not wut u were talkin about, but i found it nontheless..)


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gage I saw the bastards,bright moments,lemon stomper,burgundy,good ideas and sun maidens
> 
> Jkahn did u see the skunk mag that had alpine seeds in the breeders diaries?


I need to get a subscription already. Was it a good writeup?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Greenman is mad funny, not at CZ...LoL



> Oh and I to can take DC at 40-45 days and get a more up high..... Hell she finishes in 20 days with a 74% thc content and a 43% Cbn... Bugs die on contact and molds can't touch it. Once mature it sucks your dick too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was making fun of Bodhi, in the thread for saying Deep Chunk (sativa Pheno) x Malawi Gold

http://skunkmagazine.com/forum/index.php?topic=1873.12075


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah it was alright. None of their gear really blew me away. I didn't go hunt it down and buy a pack though.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah it was alright. None of their gear really blew me away. I didn't go hunt it down and buy a pack though.


Esp. now that KOS basically just said there straight up Hacks...LoL

But the real test is gonna be when that pack of x-dog gets popped...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Actually over the past week-2...
> A shitload of Afghan Haze bastards, and Colombian Black Bastards.. have dropped at sbay...
> and they randomly throw up other shit...
> Nothin dropped today... There would be a NEW icon


Gotcha. I've seen the Colombian listed on there for a while but didn't notice the AH until today. Thanks reminds me to keep a better eye on seedbay I forget to check there sometimes.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Too late, he already popped them....
Popped 7, Smoked 3...

Im dumb far away and got a contact High....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> kahn huh? lol





karmas a bitch said:


> I've got eight burgs going right now. Plus got the pack today!


 at least 10 characters


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

Greenman wanted to trade with me for something a while back on Nettics... he posted his list of beans and I felt like a dick telling him he had nothing I wanted. But it was true.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Greenman wanted to trade with me for something a while back on Nettics... he posted his list of beans and I felt like a dick telling him he had nothing I wanted. But it was true.


LoL.../\
Hey it happens


He said in that thread i was readin that hes made 50 unreleased DC X's....
They just weren't good enuff...


----------



## headbender (Apr 11, 2012)

i have a pretty damn big list with alot of great stuff if was just an offer


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

(u still haven't edited ur posts...LoL.../\)

But i was just Jokin around....

Check out what 6grand ill get you....
Alien starfighter...








And this is what $60- will get you...
Firestarter....


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 11, 2012)

very impressive...but definitely not worth 6 grand...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

wish i had kept my seeds of this strain, HawaiinBigBud x Dutch Treat


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice jkah firestarter for the win!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yo samwell...
I swear to god.. I recognize those pics...LoL

Unless mad ppl are taking pics using Clonex solution...LoL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 11, 2012)

& this is what free $0 got me- 






gotta love free.
I think I have a couple firestarter beans too.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yo samwell...
> I swear to god.. I recognize those pics...LoL
> 
> Unless mad ppl are taking pics using Clonex solution...LoL


i have posted these pics before . . so ya maybe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the firestarter so much i ordered 2 more pack for the vault


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 11, 2012)

its that good eh

recently popped 5 wavey gravey from headstash seeds(chem 4 x casey jones)

all males 

but OGA Zombie virus gave me 4 females from 5 so should be a nice return


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its that good eh
> 
> recently popped 5 wavey gravey from headstash seeds(chem 4 x casey jones)
> 
> ...


Have you had zombie virus before?

Got some Hp #2 x Zombie Virus


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 12, 2012)

Grats to all who nabbed something off the drop today. 
More Burgs KaB? nice! I really would like to see pics of it when you finish. 

3 sick calls at work...they call me at 4pm and say we will pay you overtime for 6 hours work....and I don't work at a place where I can check my phone. Totally missed all of todays drops except BM, which I farted around with contemplation. I am gonna ask Tcvg soon if that was his last drop.....because I might grab a couple of those if so (and I missed Shit on a Stick).

When do you think the Snowhigh drop is?

Been a while since anyone heard from HoF.

Amazing pics Batman and Samwell.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 12, 2012)

Shout out to anybody that has had a lost order from CZ and what does mr c do to make it right or not!

Hit me up in pm please


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 12, 2012)

I talked to h.o.f last week its all good.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Have you had zombie virus before?
> 
> Got some Hp #2 x Zombie Virus


i might be mixing things up but this is zombie virus from OGA seed i think . . have to look at packaging

i have never ran them before im told they are OG dominate hybrid . .. but not sure


----------



## headbender (Apr 12, 2012)

fuck it i pooped my burg the eight i had left im wooried if i wait to pop em they will never get replaced if the dont germ, i wish some of you guys were in my area cuz if they do germinate i will have to give away some bodhi or tga seedlings damnit


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

some of us are aka greenspoon

i only got maybe one out of five females grapestomper bx

i hope im wrong

0/5 waveygraveys from head seeds 7 more to go


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got gifted some beans from a friend with alot of great strains. He wouldnt give up a single seed of Holy Grail Kush until he opens the pack he said. Ya right. LoL.
But here they are. I just put them in paper towels to germ.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 12, 2012)

Hellraizer. I'm pretty sure lilbsdad ran into an issue. Ask him


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I talked to h.o.f last week its all good.


*LIKE*



Samwell Seed Well said:


> i might be mixing things up but this is zombie virus from OGA seed i think . . have to look at packaging
> 
> i have never ran them before im told they are OG dominate hybrid . .. but not sure


They (Mr. and Mr's ICETOKER) selected a Male from OGA Zombie Virus, and bred it to HP #2.. (hashplant #2)....
If it wasn't OGA, it wouldn't be relevant.... Besides.. I dont think there are that many "Zombie Virus's" Floatin around...LoL



ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Just got gifted some beans from a friend with alot of great strains. He wouldnt give up a single seed of Holy Grail Kush until he opens the pack he said. Ya right. LoL.
> But here they are. I just put them in paper towels to germ.


What the hell does opening up the package got to do with it...LoL
Does it start to spoil once its opened?... Is it "Mint In Box"....?
Is the value gonna go down.... 
I got 2 "Mint In Box", Never opened Whose-A-Whats'it Skunk Circa '97.. Ill Trade you for 4 "MIB", Whatcha-Ma-Cal'it Kush Circa 2005... LoL

Besides that.../\
I know ull do those beans justice... Your grows are always Insane...
Lookin forward to it....



hellraizer30 said:


> Shout out to anybody that has had a lost order from CZ and what does mr c do to make it right or not!
> 
> Hit me up in pm please


Almost didnt see that part...LoL


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Mint in box!!!! Rotfl!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Mint in box!!!! Rotfl!


*LIKE*




*LOL*****

You know what i just fuckin realized....

CV - Chameleon Kush... (Chem d x Alien Kush)
Is exactly the same as - CC- AlienDog V2.... Ahahahaha (Chem D x Alien Kush)*


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 12, 2012)

My envelopes disappeared on the way to CZ, never had one not make it from them. Not sure what he will do about a missing order but I'm sure he will do something for you


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well im waiting for a return pm from him


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I talked to h.o.f last week its all good.


thx LW


Headbender- I hope you find a keeper or 2 from those


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

i hope i get some good phenos from this Zombie virus the pics on seed packaging looking intense


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2012)

> i hope i get some good phenos from this Zombie virus the pics on seed packaging looking intense


Can you please post a picture of the intense looking packaging?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 12, 2012)

smart ass lol

heres the same pic on the package it is intense my life is boring lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Yummy! I'd grow her 

I spent the better part of today looking for clones in my area......... FAIL! Miserable and utter fail.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Yummy! I'd grow her
> 
> I spent the better part of today looking for clones in my area......... FAIL! Miserable and utter fail.


Were you looking for something particular, or just looking?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

It's started particular wanted a purple plush pheno... Half the people didn't know what TGA was let alone plushberry (purple pheno) or deaths star or prohibition...(really wanted to find that one)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wish i had kept my seeds of this strain, HawaiinBigBud x Dutch Treat



Nice bud
I have some dutchtreat x agent orange I need to try......


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 12, 2012)

Attitude not dropping Bright Moments until 4/20............lolololololol! Good luck to those who have not got them already


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol gunna be a goat fuck when they drop


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 12, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Attitude not dropping Bright Moments until 4/20............lolololololol! Good luck to those who have not got them already


Jeez thatll be a clusterfuck of a server crash. I wonder how many transactions sage does that night thru just the tude. Gotta be ridiculous.

I can never sleep the night I make an order and then the next 10 or so days I am waiting either lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Server crash imminent


----------



## headbender (Apr 12, 2012)

wow that sucks man!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 12, 2012)

Eagle 20EW on the way. I've never been so excited over a fungicide.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my brigt moments today along with some afghan haze bastards!!! It's going down!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 12, 2012)

I was always under the assumption 6 mature, or 12 immature. Just checked for my specific county....24 unharvested. Made my day.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I was always under the assumption 6 mature, or 12 immature. Just checked for my specific county....24 unharvested. Made my day.


Lol...
Time to start takin clones....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 12, 2012)

Damn batman u went with the eagle20? How much was it? Isn't that stuff super dangerous? I don't know much about it. Except 1. It works. 2. It's super toxic(I've heard)


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 12, 2012)

What's good yall! ..2pts in OT.. All I gotta say is the heat suck! lol

Anybody got any info on reservoir seeds? Some shit looks bomb but there's lil to no info on it..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn batman u went with the eagle20? How much was it? Isn't that stuff super dangerous? I don't know much about it. Except 1. It works. 2. It's super toxic(I've heard)


As long as you don't use it past day 10 in flower, supposedly all traces of it are gone.. read that several times. 
Plus a buddy of mine from Breedbay.. dude named Dagga told me it was okay. I trust his judgement. Most people who I read had a problem with it were the ones who never used it. 
$50 for a pint.. but a pint goes a long way.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Eagle 20EW on the way. I've never been so excited over a fungicide.


okay so I was told to NEVER use eagle20ew. It's systemic from cut to cut. so your clones will have it in them. It actually changes the DNA of the plant in a toxic and dangerous way, which can cause cancer or even pass it on. It's bad news because I asked him especially about that stuff, as I wanted to use it also (I literally talked to him a week ago). It's only good for ornamental's. the guy who told me was a consultant at Oaksterdam for 5 years who you will now see his buds in high times, and he's our master grower. HT especially complemented our trim job today.

Also if you are gonna use eagle 20ew only in veg, never on flowering plants


----------



## Danksalot (Apr 12, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> What's good yall! ..2pts in OT.. All I gotta say is the heat suck! lol
> 
> Anybody got any info on reservoir seeds? Some shit looks bomb but there's lil to no info on it..


IMO I hate the guy. I was trying to find you some links and stuff about it (see ICMAG for lots of grows, gotta pick through the journals, not well labeled or easy to find in search....)

this one does a really good job of summing it up:
http://www.reservoirseeds.com/


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

High Times published MJDENK's.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

Linkity link


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Linkity link


It happened awhile ago...
He showed us the Pictures that he Sent in to HT.. And that They Chose....
Im sure PPl Remember?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

New additions 











But then hand a accident :'(


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 12, 2012)

Rez dog has some fire. Nice collection sketch


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that a strain called "Rare Darkness"

Ehh.. im not feelin it... not UV-A either.... The others were ight....
They got some weird names....
(i dont judge shit on the names... Im just sayin.... LoL)


It was this pic... Wyte...



mdjenks said:


> the bcn diesel pic is my best
> 
> View attachment 2069657


High Times has a sense of Humor....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

Lots of StarWars influence in the names..(SW is tight with me lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

OmG Jenkins!!! Lololol forgot all about that trimming master


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 12, 2012)

Shit high times puts beasters on the cover! Lol.

Thanks for info on the eagle20. Yeah what chronic clouds says is pretty much what I've heard. If I can't shake this shit I'm gonna kill all take a break and start over.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 12, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> okay so I was told to NEVER use eagle20ew. It's systemic from cut to cut. so your clones will have it in them. It actually changes the DNA of the plant in a toxic and dangerous way, which can cause cancer or even pass it on. It's bad news because I asked him especially about that stuff, as I wanted to use it also (I literally talked to him a week ago). It's only good for ornamental's. the guy who told me was a consultant at Oaksterdam for 5 years who you will now see his buds in high times, and he's our master grower. HT especially complemented our trim job today.
> 
> Also if you are gonna use eagle 20ew only in veg, never on flowering plants


I've read the same opinion...and others that say bull... and back and fourth over and over and over. But its an approved fungicide and used by so many. I have yet to find any testimonial of someone saying they actually got sick or seeing evidence at all that it does not completely leave the plant at the end of the cycle... hearing just opinions from someone who knows someone who says. It works is what I know by breaking down fungal cell membranes. As far as effecting DNA..I think youre thinking of a different class of fungicide Benzimidazoles which is not what Eagle20 is.

The fungicide group, demethylation inhibitors (DMI), which contain the triazole fungicides, was introduced in the *mid-1970s.* Triazoles consist of numerous members, of which several are labeled or are in the process of being labeled for use on field crops in Iowa--cyproconazole, flusilazole, flutriafol, metconazole, *myclobutanil* (eagle20), propiconazole, prothioconazole, tebuconazole, and tetraconazole.

Triazoles are used on many different types of plants in Iowa including field crops, fruit trees, small fruit, vegetables, and turf. These fungicides are highly effective against many different fungal diseases, especially powdery mildews, rusts, and many leaf-spotting fungi.


I've been over probably 100 pages reading over and over and I think as long as its handled carefully, taking precaution not to expose my skin, eyes, mouth, and nose.. after a couple Veg applications I shouldn't need to use it again and the residue should be completely out of the plant after a 60-70 day bloom. At that point I'll have been using another regimine like the more natural Zero Tolerance fungicide as a precautionary measure. 




jkahndb0 said:


> High Times published MJDENK's.....


Now that is what I call toxic. Hahahaa.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Lots of StarWars influence in the names..(SW is tight with me lol


Star wars is cool wit me too...
There's like 2 star wars references...and there's 59 strains....LoL
I wish there were more SW references..

I guess Rare Darkness is mad Purple... and UV-A.. was super Redish-Orange or something...



SketchyGrower said:


> OmG Jenkins!!! Lololol forgot all about that trimming master


He was the Best...
I got that Budshot Blown-Up and Glossified and tacked to my wall so i could use it as a guide while i trim up...
Perfect everytime...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

.... Three 501st... Wait four starkiller ..  I kid I don't find anything wrong with the names. Chem trails sounds good to me as do long peak blue & UVA.. But, then again it's a shot in the dark making a judgement based on name alone But, after meeting the rep for my neck of the woods... I feel much more confident in RD. mystery only continues for another 16-20 weeks and we will see if it's DaNk or BUnK..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ...Mystery only continues for another 16-20 weeks and we will see if it's DaNk or BUnK..


I honestly can't wait to see for myself. But yea you can go first lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 12, 2012)

You got more then that on the way btw


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 12, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


Danksalot said:


> IMO I hate the guy. I was trying to find you some links and stuff about it (see ICMAG for lots of grows, gotta pick through the journals, not well labeled or easy to find in search....)
> 
> this one does a really good job of summing it up:
> http://www.reservoirseeds.com/


Thanks man damn somebody must really hate rez lol I don't even think swerve has a whole site bashing him... And alot of ppl hate swerve...
[/FONT]
i may be willing to look past it if his gear is really dank.. Would like to try out that sour d ibl to see if it's anything like my sour d cut and also that chemdawg ibl or I think the CDD v1.1 is the newer one? Not sure there.. That sour d kush sounds good too but no idea what kush is used.. First I read it was Hindu then I read it was OG...



wyteberrywidow said:


> Rez dog has some fire. Nice collection sketch


Dankity dank dank? I'm really contemplating those I mentioned above..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yah sketchy nice line up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

Boyz what u mention?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

Sour d ibl, chemdawg ibl or CDD v1.1 cuz I think it's the newer one, not sure though. And that sour d kush but no idea which kush is used in it first i read Hindu and then OG..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

Rez used the Hindu kush or abusive og. I got some chem x sour d


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sour D IBL is supposed to be fire, but damn it's expensive. I guess it all pans out in the end though... I need get some myself.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm also waiting on some sour d x (sour d x sour d ibl) triple threat!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

That's from Rez too? When's that supposed to drop? Yeah man I've been eyeing that chem x sour d as well lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

It was made by a private member but using Rez stock.. The chem d x ad is rez stock but f2 by a former friend..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

Sweet bro thanks! Yeah I'm gonna jump on it and either chem ibl or CDD v1.1 which one u think is better?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

Cdv1.1 would be my choice..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh fosho the only difference is that the V1.1 is more refined right
Fuck it CDD it is thanks homie


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2012)

Grr still no update on tracking for the 24th order and no update on the MO i sent


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Oh fosho the only difference is that the V1.1 is more refined right
> Fuck it CDD it is thanks homie


They are the same generation... Just different dads. There was some issues with the cd ibl, so a different male from the same generation was chosen for the cd ibl v1.1


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 13, 2012)

If your into Reservoir... You might wanna check out the Strawberry Diesel f3s from Fractal Genetics


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2012)

as of april 1st,all usa gift cards/pre paid cards have been blocked form international orders.
just a lil bit of info,check with your card holder peps,for more info.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 13, 2012)

Forgot to post I got my Sos order. Just in case anyone was following. Killer stealth and it was a completely un-stressful event.

Simply put all my emails have been answered promptly before and after the purchase was made. And the beans were shipped when promised. Will definitely be giving them a few more orders.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 13, 2012)

Later folks...

Its been a treat reading and following the thread.

Hope everyone stays safe and stay well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you leaving the forum life?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Are you leaving the forum life?




Just leaving,Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 13, 2012)

How did you get those StarKillers Sketch? Are you doing a test run?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


BuilttoEnjoy said:


> If your into Reservoir... You might wanna check out the Strawberry Diesel f3s from Fractal Genetics


[/FONT]
Thanks dude! what site has fractal genetics?



genuity said:


> as of april 1st,all usa gift cards/pre paid cards have been blocked form international orders.
> just a lil bit of info,check with your card holder peps,for more info.


What?! What's this all about? I got a greendot.. Seems to me like they would lose a lot of business..


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I've read the same opinion...and others that say bull... and back and fourth over and over and over. But its an approved fungicide and used by so many. I have yet to find any testimonial of someone saying they actually got sick or seeing evidence at all that it does not completely leave the plant at the end of the cycle... hearing just opinions from someone who knows someone who says. It works is what I know by breaking down fungal cell membranes. As far as effecting DNA..I think youre thinking of a different class of fungicide Benzimidazoles which is not what Eagle20 is.
> 
> The fungicide group, demethylation inhibitors (DMI), which contain the triazole fungicides, was introduced in the *mid-1970s.* Triazoles consist of numerous members, of which several are labeled or are in the process of being labeled for use on field crops in Iowa--cyproconazole, flusilazole, flutriafol, metconazole, *myclobutanil* (eagle20), propiconazole, prothioconazole, tebuconazole, and tetraconazole.
> 
> ...



no worries just passing on what I know/trust. And HT was in our shop taking pics, we didn't need to send them in, they come to us!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 13, 2012)

genuity said:


> as of april 1st,all usa gift cards/pre paid cards have been blocked form international orders.
> just a lil bit of info,check with your card holder peps,for more info.


Fuck! I hate the new amerika!


----------



## genuity (Apr 13, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Thanks dude! what site has fractal genetics?
> 
> What?! What's this all about? I got a greendot.. Seems to me like they would lose a lot of business..


us as the people let this slip under the radar some how.
yea that green dot,is the same one i just put $200 on,only to get home and open the pack,remove the sticker,to"valid only in united states.
same with the vanilla pre paids,all the same.

look into it,befor you buy any cards.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 13, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Fuck! I hate the new amerika!


All Hail Obama!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2012)

Airwave said:


> All Hail Obama!


/puke...................!


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT]Thanks dude! what site has fractal genetics?


Seedbay has Fractal Genetics.

For those of you using Eagle20ew, AKA Evil20, you may consider switching to Rally40 or Nova. I believe they are made by DowAgroScience, and may be a little harder to find. They have the same active ingredient as Eagle20(myclobutanil), but they have been formulated for food crops... I don't know for sure, but they might be the lesser of two evils. They are twice as concentrated as Eagle 20, but can be diluted for any application rate. And if your not a fan of Dow, Admire, from Bayer, is also intended for food crops.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 13, 2012)

This might piss off some folks here but @ lunch I got a package
It had purple bubba 5 fems, swing kid 5 fems, 6 purple lemon Larry reg.
It was from Matt Riot, he sent them all cause he owed me one sac3 Og seed?
woooooot


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2012)

Enjoy those hermierific riot beans! Lmfao


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Enjoy those hermierific riot beans! Lmfao


^^^^^^^like^^^^^


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


genuity said:


> us as the people let this slip under the radar some how.
> yea that green dot,is the same one i just put $200 on,only to get home and open the pack,remove the sticker,to"valid only in united states.
> same with the vanilla pre paids,all the same.
> 
> look into it,befor you buy any cards.


Ahhh damn that sucks.. Guess the only reason I can still use mine is cuz I got it a long time ago.. It expires in less than a year though hopefully they don't try me...
[/FONT]
thanks for the heads up!



BuilttoEnjoy said:


> Seedbay has Fractal Genetics.
> 
> For those of you using Eagle20ew, AKA Evil20, you may consider switching to Rally40 or Nova. I believe they are made by DowAgroScience, and may be a little harder to find. They have the same active ingredient as Eagle20(myclobutanil), but they have been formulated for food crops... I don't know for sure, but they might be the lesser of two evils. They are twice as concentrated as Eagle 20, but can be diluted for any application rate. And if your not a fan of Dow, Admire, from Bayer, is also intended for food crops.


Sweeet Thanks man! They're cheaper too! Are they from Rez stock?
Now I just gotta track down some sour d ibl and I'm good lol


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ^^^^^^^like^^^^^


If they hermi I'll tell ya.
I promise.
And they will go threw hell in my outdoor cab an guerilla grow.

Green crack didn't like the 130' temps when my exhaust was blocked a few weeks ago an is dead.
Banana platinum is still going..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2012)

Scar it's nothing against you man you should know that but you should try running my gear


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Enjoy those hermierific riot beans! Lmfao


i was gifted a bag of seed from a friend of my sisters in california the bud was amazing and it did hermi on me i think thats the only way he got any seed at all , i have just germinated eight seed i have had in my fridge for over two years , and i have many strains to choose from , picking off a few sacks is a small price to pay for the great smoke i get from these plants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well i grow dank and theres no hermie issue if there is its gone! I dont care if its the best ever its toast!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 13, 2012)

^like

Unless it was rainbow colored.... I'd be cool with it then


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i grow dank and theres no hermie issue if there is its gone! I dont care if its the best ever its toast!


when i grow up i want to be just like you , in the mean time i'll just set back with my bag of over two hundred seed that were given to me that is some of the sweetest sticky, bub that may take a few pinches late in flower just to be on the safe side and roll me one up


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey to each his own!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gentle Men Gentle Men!!! calm yourselfs! LMAO i always wanted to say that in a real heated situation like a english man real loud!!!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey my XXX Zombie OG seed poped!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Hey my XXX Zombie OG seed poped!!!!!!!!! =)


nice . .. . .positive vibes


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 13, 2012)

AlwayS!! but yes i will hopefully have a fem if i keep up with the high N during its rooting stage and thru Veg! then i can rub it in my Despencer's Face ( You aint the only one with this strain now! Wana accept this pound $3500 YEA!!) LOL


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 13, 2012)

I tried the Banana peel ethylene fem trick with My 80s nl5xHaze. 
And Its a female!
But Ill have to try it more with alot more reg seeds before I can say it works.

Have yall ever tried it?????


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2012)

i got a strain like that . .. but to many assholes in Washington . . .. when the cali interstate weed started choking off the profit margin i could get 38 for my HD, now lucky if i get 28


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I tried the Banana peel ethylene fem trick with My 80s nl5xHaze.
> And Its a female!
> But Ill have to try it more with alot more reg seeds before I can say it works.
> 
> Have yall ever tried it?????


what kind of trick is this ??????


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 13, 2012)

*


Making reg seeds into fems


Treatment of hempseed with ethylene gas will increase the resulting number of female plants by about 50%. Ethylene is produced by certain plants (i.e., bananas, cucumbers and melons), and these can be used to treat hempseed in a simple manner. About two weeks before you plan to sprout the seeds, place them in a paper bag or envelope and put that in a plastic bag with the peels of a ripening banana or cucumber. Replace the peels after a couple of days, and change the bags to prevent mold. 

Hempseed can be feminized while they are forming on the plant. Fruit peels are spread around the area for two weeks before the plants enter the flowering phase. Remove the skins when the plants begin to flower. Otherwise, treatment with Etephon will accomplish the same effect. 



Mohan Ram


http://www.ias.ac.in/jbiosci/dec2002/651.pdf 
His Memoirs in Pdfr


Ethylene also greatly increases germ rates of old seeds.
Up to 90% increase in 20 yr old seeds.



I used to thank it was a wife's tale but..

A friend @ riddlem3 just tried it with 25+ yr old Columbian gold seeds an banana peels.
9 of 11 germed.
His last batch was 18 0f 21 germed, all female.

And if Dr Ram said it's real I believe him.​
​

​
​

*


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 13, 2012)

Geeze let scarhole grow whatever he wants he damn well knows our opinion by now. Its too bad about that green crack dying cuz I wanted to see how that came out for u. Not that I would ever send riot another penny, but if you like the guy and his seeds then go ahead and support him.


----------



## headbender (Apr 13, 2012)

samwell im feeling ya on washington market bunch a bs man


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2012)

i dont blame the guy trying to make a buck or get rich

i blame the misinformed consumer who just wants a sack with a cool name

from some ones outdoor shwag


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Same shit happen here to flooded with Cali outdoor ($400-$650) was like that for the first two years around by me

http://medganja.com/marijuana/marijuana.htm


----------



## headbender (Apr 13, 2012)

so are you greenspoon samwell?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 13, 2012)

yes indeed


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 13, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> i was gifted a bag of seed from a friend of my sisters in california the bud was amazing and it did hermi on me i think thats the only way he got any seed at all , i have just germinated eight seed i have had in my fridge for over two years , and i have many strains to choose from , picking off a few sacks is a small price to pay for the great smoke i get from these plants


I feel you on that!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah scar grow that shit. U been bring lots of info. Appreciate it bro. I'm pissed about that green crack too. Really wanted to hear what you thought


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 13, 2012)

I just don't like riot for how he got his genetics, and my personal experience. Paying 80+ for 6 reg seeds of arcata trainwreck x sweet pink grapefruit for them all to not crack, I actually liked him again for a minute when he replaced the seeds, but then none of them germed either.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 13, 2012)

Green Crack? Not all its cracked up to be IMO, ditched it over a year ago. I have grown out just about every clone only strain in Cali and I only have 3 mothers left (Blue Dream, Blackberry Kush and 707 Headband). Mainly because of yield but the green crack was just not all that. I am very picky though, got rid of the Arcata Trainwreck over 6 years ago and do not regret it. I have blown through thousands of dollars worth of seeds too and only have 5 mothers from all of them although I am hoping to be adding a few more. And none of them have yet to yield what the clone only mothers I have do. Like all of you I am searching for my own personal holy grail though. Put in new digilux bulbs for this run and may start changing every cycle during flower because I have noticed a considerable difference. $400 dollars for 6 bulbs but if you I can pull 2 extra zips it is worth it, and I see people selling used bulbs on e-bay for like $15-$20. I will just use the old ones for vegging. Has anyone who ordered the Bright Moments from CZ got a reply back from Mr. C yet? I'm sure he is busy but just want to make sure


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 13, 2012)

Really wish I could get some 707 headband. Anyone know a dispensary in cali that has the real deal in clone form?

Strains I plan to have in my mother tent.:

SSH. 
headband (sour kush).
granddaddy purp. 
herijuana. 
sour diesel. 
Grape god maybe.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 14, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Really wish I could get some 707 headband. Anyone know a dispensary in cali that has the real deal in clone form?
> 
> Strains I plan to have in my mother tent.:
> 
> ...


I am in Cali, where you at? PM me. And F#%K the Sour Kush from my worst enemy Reserva Ripoffya. I gauranfuckentee you that shit it is nowhere near the 707 cut I have. Sour Kush, is that like their bullshit Skywalker Kush and every other strain they popped that OG #18 with? And good luck contacting them............Reserva Privada can suck my Dick Tracy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Like^^^^^^^


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^yup

im dropping my purple wreck reserva . . . . . . . .


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah the purplewreck was mediocre at best!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Any body got some info on cv purkle berry?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 14, 2012)

i have a very nice cut but as far as purple strains . .. i have better


hellraizer30 said:


> Any body got some info on cv purkle berry?


i wish


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm going to update my list tomorrow. I have alot to add


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 14, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Yeah the purplewreck was mediocre at best!


Their sour d blows dick Tracy too! Airy ass shit... Nothing like my sour d cut


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well i got it from cz but cant find any info on it

Starting to think im black list with usps! Now my MO i sent is stuck in isc los angeles ca. Not looking good!
Wft would customs hold a letter grrr


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

that fucking sucks hell i hope everything works out for ya


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Im going to have to give up on ordering! Im so off my chair right now i could eat nails


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i got it from cz but cant find any info on it
> 
> Starting to think im black list with usps! Now my MO i sent is stuck in isc los angeles ca. Not looking good!
> Wft would customs hold a letter grrr


Shaking my head ,, they holding your outgoing mail? Thats crazy.. I sent cash and it took 7 days bright moments was in ny in 5.. 

I would give it a break for a while hell either that or switch addys n name


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

That went out under new name and addy thats whats got me stumped!


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

its fucking weird anyway what reason could they possibly have for holding a mo is it illegal to send them, ibet its just a fluke at least im praying to the ganja gods it is!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Nah that's crazy.. But it shoul get there still. USPS don't update once it gets to the uk.. Have a litte hope or call and find out if it went out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

What wait a sec you say yours didnt update once it got to the uk?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Nope the person I sent I too let me know


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Well dam maybe that same guy is slacking on geting back to me lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

He was on his toes with me so I doubt that's the case.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wish full thinking anyhow lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sure it will get there hell..


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 14, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> [FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]
> Sweeet Thanks man! They're cheaper too! Are they from Rez stock?
> Now I just gotta track down some sour d ibl and I'm good lol


They are from Rez's stock, and bred with his blessings. There's also some packs of Chem bx2 over there that are a bit cheaper too... Topdawg also has some nice chem lines, and there may be some scraps from the last drop at the Farm... As for the Sour D Ibl, you might wanna check at the boutique, sometimes things linger there for awhile longer... It's also been used in a ton of hybrids too. If your just interested in the flowers try to find the ECSD clone~BuilttoEnjoy


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What wait a sec you say yours didnt update once it got to the uk?


Are you tracking it on the USPS site? Have you tried your USPS tracking number at the Royal Mail site?


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

Black Cherry Soda BX up for auction at Seur. Currently standing $210.00.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 14, 2012)

I've got two clones of 707,1 blue dream,and 1blackberry Kush thatnill be flowering this round. Can't wait to see this shit!


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 14, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Black Cherry Soda BX up for auction at Seur. Currently standing $210.00.


Your better off ordering PB and pheno hunt for her


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> Your better off ordering PB and pheno hunt for her


Not really. How many packs would you end up going through before finding her? Then there's the time and cost involved in doing so.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

Sin Diesel drop at cz.


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

whats everyone think of that sin diesel ?


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

blue magoo x jbj up at cz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

They got blue magoo up


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> whats everyone think of that sin diesel ?


I'm wary of these diesel crosses. From what I've read, it's called Diesel because it either smells or tastes like Diesel. I don't think my customers would go for it.
_
"This has been smuggled in a petrol tank! This is shit!"_


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

only one per member damn!


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> They got blue magoo up


Now I have a problem - Do I wait till everything has been listed before I choose what I want, in which case, what I want might be gone by the time I buy, or do I grab a pack of something now and risk losing out on something different.


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

now or they will be gone there is only ten


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> now or they will be gone there is only ten


How do you know how many packs are available?


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

cuz i tried to commit on more than one and mr c messaged me, you dont have to checout anyway so ya might as well commit on a pack


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> cuz i tried to commit on more than one and mr c messaged me


Ah, just as well I bought it then.


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

cool bro glad to be a help! i wonder if any of the other stuff will be dropping today?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Black Cherry Soda BX up for auction at Seur. Currently standing $210.00.


yup, they came up yesterday. i'm hoping to get the one S1 auction that i'm currently winning...but its not over for another couple days so...

i'd stay away from the Bx1....Sour is bidding on it, i know him pretty well (so i don't bid over him), he has lots of money and is willing to spend it on those auctions....that auction will hit $500.

i'm pretty sure JKahn said Chamorro was making more BCS bx's and S1's this year though.

i'm thinking i won't go any higher than $200 on the pack of S1's.


on a side note. my GQ x Querkle clone test went great. 28 days for roots in the aero-cloner was way too long so i tried rockwool and rapid rooter knock-offs. yesterday was 9 days and the rapid rooters both have roots growin out of the sides and i peeled open the rockwool cubes and 1 has a little root shooting out and the other has no action. so i'm goin with rapid rooters to clone her. pretty crazy, i wonder why she takes so long to root in aero...?

also, i passed 2 more kidney stones last night...that makes number 4 and 5, only 2 more to go as long as i didn't form anymore....these 2 were much bigger than the previous stones. fucking sucks, the pain is insane, but at least i get a day off work lol.


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

only a day!!? sorry to hear that cmt hope ya feel better better man!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks man, i really appreciate it.

lol just need some time to catch up on sleep so a day is good, coulda went to work but its kinda raining so there isn't much goin on at the farm today anyway...feel fine now...just feel like i'm hungover...


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yup, they came up yesterday. i'm hoping to get the one S1 auction that i'm currently winning...but its not over for another couple days so...
> 
> i'd stay away from the Bx1....Sour is bidding on it, i know him pretty well (so i don't bid over him), he has lots of money and is willing to spend it on those auctions....that auction will hit $500.
> 
> ...


I'd high bid on those S1's too, if I didn't already order £230 of seeds from cz.

Rapid Rooters are good for clones. Just have to keep an eye on 'em to make sure they don't dry out.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> also, i passed 2 more kidney stones last night...that makes number 4 and 5, only 2 more to go as long as i didn't form anymore....these 2 were much bigger than the previous stones. fucking sucks, the pain is insane, but at least i get a day off work lol.



Whoa i hear they hurt like childbirth.
Did they give you anything for pain?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

Airwave said:


> I'd high bid on those S1's too, if I didn't already order £230 of seeds from cz.
> 
> Rapid Rooters are good for clones. Just have to keep an eye on 'em to make sure they don't dry out.


yeah...i want BCS real bad and i've had a cut of it lined up 3 times and it fell threw each time so i'm gonna go all out on this auction lol.

i just put em in a propagation tray and left some water in the tray so they wouldn't dry out, worked out real nice.



SCARHOLE said:


> Whoa i hear they hurt like childbirth.
> Did they give you anything for pain?


well i've never given birth lol so i cant say for sure...but i was at the doctors the other day for my routine blood tests and shit like that and the nurse was talkin to me about kidney stones, the bitch jinxed me lol, and she said she passed one and gave birth twice and she would rather give birth again before another kidney stone. but whatever, they hurt real bad but i'm used to pain with all my problems/diseases.

lol oh yeah...i have percocet, soma, flexeril, ultram...i think thats it...oh and some pot candy...i choose to go with the flexeril and candy this time, it worked quite well. i went to the hospital for the first stone, the morphine didn't even touch the pain, cost almost 5 grand...i stayed home for the rest of em. i felt them moving around yesterday at work, i was bouncing all over in the tractor cuz the field was so fuckin rough...i was hoping they would't drop though...


but on the bright side, i'll have time today to take and post some photos of my grow. in flower i have green queen x querkle, strawberry alien kush (which i think i'll be chopping down today), dannyboy f2 which is lookin quite lovely and a grape stomper OG lady that i flipped 2 or 3 days ago. in veg i have some plushberry, ace of spades, ken's GDP from seed and...i think that's it...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn BLUEMAGOOO!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 14, 2012)

I was drinkin with my sister n her friend, walking from one bar to another, when these 4 black guys walked up and tried to talk to them. Basically it ended with my scrapping 4 "gangsters" by myself....last nite lol....................cmt if the s1s get outta hand we can double penetrate that bitch


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn! I hate when it comes down to scrapping (thank god you were not stabbed)


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn BLUEMAGOOO!!!!!!


blue magoo is fun to say...has a great ring to it lol.



TheLastWood said:


> I was drinkin with my sister n her friend, walking from one bar to another, when these 4 black guys walked up and tried to talk to them. Basically it ended with my scrapping 4 "gangsters" by myself....last nite lol....................cmt if the s1s get outta hand we can double penetrate that bitch


shit man, hope you're ok.

lol normally i'm not down with DP...but i'd be cool with that to get a piece of the BCS lol. i think 200 usd is my limit...maybe 250, we'll see lol. i hope my plushberry male turns out good, would love to start a BCS bx project...i guess it would be a "breeding with fems" project as well...

i was hoping i wouldn't see Sour on the Bx1 cuz i probably would have went to 300 on those...but he's a good friend and a bigger TGA whore than I am lol, with more money than me...

my buddy stopped by this morning, our split tude order came in the other day...kali mist x big sur, purple nepali and the free pack of SSSL are in hand. i was gonna split the free pack with him but he said to take the whole pack, i think it's because he felt bad about me passin a stone last night lol. those SSSL seeds are the smallest i've ever seen.

edit - fuck man...i'm bored as shit, stayin home sucks lol...i wish my lights would hurry up and turn on so i can have something to do..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> blue magoo is fun to say...has a great ring to it lol.
> 
> 
> shit man, hope you're ok.
> ...


Awe, BCS DP..... Need anyone to skull Fu*k that bitch too?  It's looking like pheno hunting 30 plushberry would be almost cheaper.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Awe, BCS DP..... Need anyone to skull Fu*k that bitch too?  It's looking like pheno hunting 30 plushberry would be almost cheaper.


lol for sure, we'll get this bitch.

yeah, probably cheaper...but you may not get the pink pheno in those 30 seeds...this s1 should about gaurantee it. (that was the first time i've spelled gaurantee right on the first attempt)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a pink one.... I was more wanting that magenta one..(should say mind is pinkish and not purple)


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 14, 2012)

Somehow plushberry seems watered down looking at bcs s1 pics. Plush doesn't yield that good. I bet bcs tastes better, don't get m e wrong I love plush. Maybe SQ added potency tho, I wouldn't know...............cmt maybe the s1s won't get that crazy but if they do. Let me know. I'm gonna try n snag a pack of my own unless it gets nuts. I lost my plushberry cut.............. ionly have a fat lip and my neck is sore but that's cuz I had a fucked up pillow at my sisters house. Can't say I kicked anyones ass but 4:1 I'm calling it a victory lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have a pink one.... I was more wanting that magenta one..(should say mind is pinkish and not purple)


oh ok. i've grown magenta, the dpd x br cut i had was magenta....i want straight up pink now.



TheLastWood said:


> Somehow plushberry seems watered down looking at bcs s1 pics. Plush doesn't yield that good. I bet bcs tastes better, don't get m e wrong I love plush. Maybe SQ added potency tho, I wouldn't know...............cmt maybe the s1s won't get that crazy but if they do. Let me know. I'm gonna try n snag a pack of my own unless it gets nuts. I lost my plushberry cut.............. ionly have a fat lip and my neck is sore but that's cuz I had a fucked up pillow at my sisters house. Can't say I kicked anyones ass but 4:1 I'm calling it a victory lol.


for sure, there's nothin like the real thing.

yeah go for it, there is another pack of the s1's up there.

lol glad you're good.


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol for sure, we'll get this bitch.
> 
> yeah, probably cheaper...but you may not get the pink pheno in those 30 seeds...this s1 should about gaurantee it. (that was the first time i've spelled gaurantee right on the first attempt)


U misspelled guarantee Lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> U misspelled guarantee Lol


lol fuck. well then my spell checker is as dumb as i am lol...it didn't underline it in red...i never remember if it's "ua" or "au"....like recommend...i forget if it's it's 2 C's or 2 M's lol....other than, i can spell quite well.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Killed off two DDF5 really not impressed at all with this so called F5.... Nothing looks similar in growth patterns besides this funky leaf structure..(still have 5 beans left).. Going to make room for StarKiller and dream lotus.. 

SSSL look nice and healthy


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn that I missed that Blue Magoo. Been trying to place my first order with mr c for a min and no response so I couldnt grab any. Hopefully the cv drops haven't already happened at seedbay or cc and Ill be ok.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

I know I cried.... On the inside ( I ain't scared to say it)  fuck! I am not sleeping until I get these or all drops are over with...lol

Attitude needs to stock this because they seem to take my money better then other sites..(emailed/PM MrC again)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Im back on good terms with mr c! Hope you get it worked out sketchy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Damn that I missed that Blue Magoo. Been trying to place my first order with mr c for a min and no response so I couldnt grab any. Hopefully the cv drops haven't already happened at seedbay or cc and Ill be ok.


"Only available to FULL member who have purchased from us prior. One pack per member please."

i don't think new member's can grab these....
The Blue Magoo's at CZ are out of ur reach even if u tried....

(*they'll prob hit sbay soon tho... i missed the CZ drop to.. didnt even kno it was happenin...lol)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure sounds nice blue mango hmm


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 14, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> "Only available to FULL member who have purchased from us prior. One pack per member please."
> 
> i don't think new member's can grab these....
> The Blue Magoo's at CZ are out of ur reach even if u tried....
> ...


I wasn't trying to place my first order as the blue magoos, they would have been gone before I had time to write out a pm. I sent him a pm a week or so ago to purchase something else, still waiting. I don't even really want what I'm making my first purchase of, just want to get it out of the way so I can be a full member.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

I feel you chosen and im sure he will get to you! Even i have issues geting stuff during large drop time his pm box is just
Maxed out lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I wasn't trying to place my first order as the blue magoos, they would have been gone before I had time to write out a pm. I sent him a pm a week or so ago to purchase something else, still waiting. I don't even really want what I'm making my first purchase of, just want to get it out of the way so I can be a full member.


Get in line!!  I could probably find out real quick when I first started trying to give my money .....(first PM was on 2-10-12)...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 14, 2012)

holy shit are still waiting?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Get in line!!  I could probably find out real quick when I first started trying to give my money .....(first PM was on 2-10-12)...


Sketch ur a member or new member?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

No not now but it took a bit


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

New member I'm assuming still....first order never got payment instructions..(first time using anything other then CC on a order had some questions that I asked him to answer)

Did get a package from attitude tho


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice pick ups. Cant wait for the May Bodhi drop.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice sketchy bodhi in your house lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Only thing that sucks is I ordered blue dynamite... Not RomD :-/ but, the bodhi gear is what I really wanted!!!!! Dream lotus and SSSL will be my first experience with his gear..(very excited...I'm a dork) lolol


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 14, 2012)

I grabbed the Purple Pineberry about a week ago!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

here's what i have goin on.

*Green Queen x Querkle @ 48 days, 3 plants, 1 pot. *



























*Strawberry Alien Kush @ 55 days*

















*Dannyboy F2 @ 31 days
*



























*Grape Stomper OG in early flower
*







*Green Queen x Querkle keeper in early flower
*







*Ken's GDP in re-veg
*







*Ace of Spades in re-veg
*





*

Plushberry in re-veg
*





*

Plushberry male in re-veg
*





*

Dannyboy F2 clone, future mother
*





*

Green Queen x Querkle mother
*





*

Green Queen x Querkle clone...we have roots after 9 days
*





*

my trees
*


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 14, 2012)

What week did you flip to 12/12 on the AOS? Mine are huge short bushes 3 weeks into veg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice man very nice !!!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 14, 2012)

mr c got back to me cool guy


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey cmt...



> *These ones will be up for auction starting at 4:20pm (Pacific time) on Friday the 13th. And, the auctions will last for only 4 days once they are up. There will be no reserve on any of these. *_Once I have more seed stock of these strains, I'll list them as Buy Out's._


He has thread's on other sites, where he shows or says i don't remember specifically right now... 
His plan's of makin BX2 and BX3 of the BCS.. so he probably is constantly making more S1's also...

His other names are socco, and westcoast547..(besides ommpkid)


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yes indeed


I just sat in on a seminar by the king of nepal joe P. he spoke highly of you and poorly of a lot of others lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 14, 2012)

I forgot about the expo... this means.. Dynasty release coming shortly..!!!

At the end of the expo, put up a list of all the beans you got so the hater can Hate...lol


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

not many beans going around.. :/ got to chat a little with dynasty and apothaycare about there soon to be drops, shook hands with gurilla grower;

all i got was:

space queen f5 - dynasty

and .. wait for it..

alien fruit - gurilla grower 

a few nug jars, some candies, stickers, buttons, a shit ton of skunk mags.

I am going to be grabbing up some induction lighting though!! that shit looked like it was the bomb! 800$ for a 400w bright as SHIT! (they say it competes with a K, i don't know) light has a 10 year warranty and no heat, none.

talked to Joe about his hash making, got some nice tips to better my hash 

good time, not great


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> not many beans going around.. :/ got to chat a little with dynasty and apothaycare about there soon to be drops, shook hands with gurilla grower;
> 
> all i got was:
> 
> ...


That's what im waitin on man....

Dynasty- SQ F5....

And GG was supposed to have Mix Packs.... W/E.. can't complain..

you gotta be there for lights to impress...(for me at least)...
If i put my hand under or on top of a 400w, and it had no heat, id be like.. 
Wat!?!?!.. You said Comprable to How many.. Take my CC, my expiration is 8/15..LoL


----------



## Airwave (Apr 14, 2012)

So what did everybody grab from cz?

I got Bright Moments, Star Berry Indica, Chemical Nightmare (Final Version), Skerry (The Flav x '78 Skunk), Moose Juice and Blue Magoo x Jazz Berry Jam.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got everything cv droped and everything tcvg droped and and the three deal of immortal flower, a few odds and ends now hopfully it gets to me


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> I just sat in on a seminar by the king of nepal joe P. he spoke highly of you and poorly of a lot of others lol


 never meet the man . . . . . . but Dr.Grinspoon is a great guy


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> That's what im waitin on man....
> 
> Dynasty- SQ F5....
> 
> ...


LOL thats what i told the guy. i took the card for the wholesaler, told the guy i'd probably buy 4 to start but if they do what they say i'll buy 8 more right after that. lol guy said they do what we say. it's a Tesla invention, nuff said.

@samwell, maybe i'm mistaken. he talked highly of nevil (who doesn't) and geenspin, he talked badly about skunk man and the DEA lol He had a nice little hash proccess from his decades in nepal and lebanon..


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

oh!
edit: oh! i think GG was doing mixed packs as magic freebies but i missed the alien fruit at cz and told him that, he was kind enough to hook a brother up. i'm pretty pumped


i wonder why the edit don't work anymore..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 14, 2012)

Cmt looking nice and healthy. That sucks about the kidney stones. Heard they're awful. 

I only grabbed the bright moments and burgundy. Might add another pack of something from immortal flowers before I cash out. I'm trying to get some of that hortilab drop. Well I was I got check with the green dot. Fuck if that shit is shut down how the hell am I supposed to pay the attitude? Maybe mine still works,till it expires?

My edit works.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> What week did you flip to 12/12 on the AOS? Mine are huge short bushes 3 weeks into veg.


i sex my plants when they are a week or 2 old, then i re-veg them for a few weeks...i don't keep track of veg time, i just flip when they are about the right size or if i need to fill a spot in my flower room i'll just grab the biggest plant in my veg room and flip it. probably going to re-veg these AOS for 2-4 weeks.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice man very nice !!!


thanks.



jkahndb0 said:


> Hey cmt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir. guess i'd rather get in on a bx3 than bx1....but i'm still gonna go up to around 200 on these s1's if need be 



karmas a bitch said:


> Cmt looking nice and healthy. That sucks about the kidney stones. Heard they're awful.
> 
> I only grabbed the bright moments and burgundy. Might add another pack of something from immortal flowers before I cash out. I'm trying to get some of that hortilab drop. Well I was I got check with the green dot. Fuck if that shit is shut down how the hell am I supposed to pay the attitude? Maybe mine still works,till it expires?
> 
> My edit works.


thanks bro. awful for sure lol.

got a paypal account? you can get a debit card from them.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks cmt.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Jkhan ways good with those males? I'm about to take clones off the tahoes and they should be ready to get hit once they root


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

hey cmt have you ever had issues with hermies sexing that way it would be nice to be able to get rid of males a little earlier?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> hey cmt have you ever had issues with hermies sexing that way it would be nice to be able to get rid of males a little earlier?


only time i've had early full blown hermies was with males....never any females.

the only early true hermie females i've had were fem seeds, and of course those weren't sexed, just flipped to 12/12.

the "sex from seed and re-veg" method works nice to weed out the males early, it has saved me a lot of time but most of all its saved me a lot of soil. i also like it cuz plants tend to bush out like a mother fucker when you re-veg them, lots of good clone sites.

edit - side note, just got back in from chasing cows...mother fuckers broke through the gate....got up to get a cup of coffee and i happened to look out the window and there were 15-20 steers (bulls with their nuts cut off) in my back yard. gotta love it lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

CMT. 2 weeks from seeds you sex them out? man That would save a ton of time and space for me if so.

EDIT: never mind read above lol


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

so how long do you usually run 12/12


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> CMT. 2 weeks from seeds you sex them out? man That would save a ton of time and space for me if so.
> 
> EDIT: never mind read above lol


lol.

yeah. i keep em in 2 inch pots until i see a sex. then the females go in to 4 gallon buckets and the males go in to 5 inch square pots.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

got a question for the brainiacs: i'm looking for a strain that doesn't have liniage to Cultivators Choice Skunk #1. i got some heavey info dropped on me today about how tied into the genetic pool (a super small one) i'm getting in..

skunk #1
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skunk_Nr1/Cultivators_Choice/hybridmap/


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol.
> 
> yeah. i keep em in 2 inch pots until i see a sex. then the females go in to 4 gallon buckets and the males go in to 5 inch square pots.


looks like my SSSL and DDF5 are ready to see some 12/12


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> so how long do you usually run 12/12


when sexing, it usually takes em between 10 and 14 days to show pre-flowers.

well i keep track of the days after i see pistils forming again, they start to flower again real quick after the re-veg, usually within a week they are forming new pistils...i usually chop around the 8 week mark...depending on the strain obviously.

i re-veg my males and if they look good after 2-3 weeks i flip them in the grow cab and collect the pollen if they still look good.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> looks like my SSSL and DDF5 are ready to see some 12/12


for sure, give it a go.

mutants are fun to watch grow when you flip em early like that, they get real weird lookin sometimes lol, i've had quite a few. one of those ace of spades plants that i posted was a mutant, now i can't tell the difference between the 2.

the sexing early is a nice way to see what the stretch is gonna be like too, that way you can trim/train it accordingly....and you'll know what size it should be when you flip it. like that GSOG i posted, that thing had a good 3x stretch to it, so i flipped it earlier than most so it doesnt take over my grow room.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> got a question for the brainiacs: i'm looking for a strain that doesn't have liniage to Cultivators Choice Skunk #1. i got some heavey info dropped on me today about how tied into the genetic pool (a super small one) i'm getting in..
> 
> skunk #1
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skunk_Nr1/Cultivators_Choice/hybridmap/


skunk and haze....its everywhere...run for your lives! lol

i told a buddy of mine the other day that most strains today are pretty much just different combinations of just a handful of heirloom/landrace strains...he didn't believe me..


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

your right. its a real small gene pool unless we goto africa.. 

i'm hopeful i can find SOME indica that isn't skunk but god damn!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> for sure, give it a go.
> 
> mutants are fun to watch grow when you flip em early like that, they get real weird lookin sometimes lol, i've had quite a few. one of those ace of spades plants that i posted was a mutant, now i can't tell the difference between the 2.
> 
> the sexing early is a nice way to see what the stretch is gonna be like too, that way you can trim/train it accordingly....and you'll know what size it should be when you flip it. like that GSOG i posted, that thing had a good 3x stretch to it, so i flipped it earlier than most so it doesnt take over my grow room.



Like* 

Thats another valid point! Good info cmt. Guess I'll see what these ddf5 will do lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Like*
> 
> Thats another valid point! Good info cmt. Guess I'll see what these ddf5 will do lol


like



just made my vegetable garden seed order...and since this is the seed collectors thread....


YOUR PURCHASE INFORMATION NAMESKUDESCRIPTIONQTYPRICE/ITEMTOTAL ITEMCantaloupe, Burpees Ambrosia Hybrid(50161A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))50161AOur top-selling cantaloupe for over 20 years because it tastes so very good.1$3.95$3.95Watermelon, Ruby(68100A - 1 Pkt. (10 seeds))68100ASuper sweet and juicy seedless watermelon with ruby Red flesh.1$5.95$5.95Pepper, Sweet Red Delicious Hybrid(60970A - 1 Pkt. (25 seeds))60970ASweet peppers with unique delicious apple taste.1$4.95$4.95Pepper, Hot False Alarm Jalapeño Hybrid(63420A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))63420ABrings savory jalapeño flavor to non-heat lovers everywhere, almost no heat.1$3.95$3.95Pepper, Hot, Zavory(67180A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))67180AThe first ever Habanero with mild heat!1$4.95$4.95Tomato, Porterhouse Hybrid(63010A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))63010AThe greatest extra-large beefsteak tomato we've ever bred.1$4.95$4.95Tomato, Honeybunch (65110A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))65110AAs sweet as honey.1$4.95$4.95Tomato, Super Sweet 100 Hybrid (52027A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))52027AScarlet, cherry-sized tomatoes produce long clusters right up to frost.1$3.95$3.95Tomato, Fourth Of July Hybrid(52936A - 1 Pkt. (40 seeds))52936AThe first tomato to ripen by Independence Day.1$3.95$3.95Tomato, Bush Early Girl Hybrid(57125A - 1 Pkt. (30 seeds))57125AExtra-large, extra-early tomatoes grow on a true bush.1$4.95$4.95Bean, Tenderpod Bush(61705A - 1 Pkt. (2 oz.))61705AHEIRLOOM. Stays tender and stringless even when fully mature.1$4.95$4.95Greenhouse Kit(94062 - 72 Cell Greenhouse Kit)9406236 and 72 Cell Greenhouse Kits1$13.95$13.95Tomatillo, Gigante(66540A - 1 Pkt. (125 seeds))66540AThe biggest, sweetest tomatillo ever!1$3.95$3.95Celery, Tall Utah 52-70R Improved(60186A - 1 Pkt. (750 seeds))60186AThe most dependable variety ever!1$3.95$3.95Potato, Red Pontiac(13037 - 1 pack (10 mini tubers))13037Scrumptious potatoes with thin red skin, shallow eyes, and sweet white flesh.1$18.95$18.95Corn, Triple Crown Xp Hybrid Coll(68250C - 1 Pkt. of each)68250CBurpee's latest 'Extra-Performance' corn.1$12.95$12.95Onion, Texas Supersweet (79872 - 1 order (2 bunches))79872So sweet you can eat it raw.1$16.95$16.95Carrot, Sweet Treat Hybrid(63339A - 1 Pkt. (1500 seeds))63339ACarrots with outstanding flavor and delicious crunch.1$3.95$3.95
Sub Total$126.10Discount$25.22Shipping$17.95Taxes$0.00*TOTAL*$118.83
 


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol that 118 would have went on mj seeds 

Cgeck ur mail


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Landrace Malawi Sativa:


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha looking good there man!


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> got a question for the brainiacs: i'm looking for a strain that doesn't have liniage to Cultivators Choice Skunk #1. i got some heavey info dropped on me today about how tied into the genetic pool (a super small one) i'm getting in..
> 
> skunk #1
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skunk_Nr1/Cultivators_Choice/hybridmap/


Take a look at Cannabiogen and Ace Seeds...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Next month's Skunk magazine is going to have an article about a giant MJ tissue culture lab in Canada with over 12,000 unique and genetically pure strains. It will probably replace seeds and clones. Easy to ship and 100% germination. Welcome to the 21st century!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol that 118 would have went on mj seeds
> 
> Cgeck ur mail


lol yeah i thought the same thing...but i have just as much fun in the veggie garden as i do in my mmj grow...i just love plants 


you got mail.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 14, 2012)

Cmt that dannyboy looks great! When u gonna make more?


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Next month's Skunk magazine is going to have an article about a giant MJ tissue culture lab in Canada with over 12,000 unique and genetically pure strains. It will probably replace seeds and clones. Easy to ship and 100% germination. Welcome to the 21st century!


"over 12,000 unique and genetically pure strains"<---If that's not just some hyped BS, that's gonna rock the planet ftw.

@Cerberus-what brand induction light were you checkin' out? Looks better than plasma to me. Still trying to figure out if the intensity is the same as HID since it's still fluorescent technology. Nice spectrum on the inda-gro.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope he makes more soon


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> "over 12,000 unique and genetically pure strains"<---If that's not just some hyped BS, that's gonna rock the planet ftw.
> 
> @Cerberus-what brand induction light were you checkin' out? Looks better than plasma to me. Still trying to figure out if the intensity is the same as HID since it's still fluorescent technology. Nice spectrum on the inda-gro.



green-light solutions. and the penitration is exactly what i'm concerned about. they were bright as shit, but they don't make em the same as a strong HPS. these guys had a few spectrums to run 64K 25K and some others, but i'll look into inda-gro.

between this and the 5-1 light schedule, i'm gonna cut my elec bill by 70% lol

edit:

AH HA! it is inda-gro, geen-lights is their distributor.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 14, 2012)

For landraces I got a bunch of the dankest IBL mexi seeds I've saved for yrs.
Thinish leafs, tastes just like it did 20 yrs ago.
Dank as hell when grown right, you'd never ever thank its mexi brick.


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

hell ya cmt im grownig almost all the same veggies this year my watermelon seedlings are badass root production on those is nutty i really need to find some good organic corn seed


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Cmt that dannyboy looks great! When u gonna make more?





wyteberrywidow said:


> I hope he makes more soon


thanks wood. looks like its gonna be a pretty big yielder...and i'm quite happy with the resin coverage atm. i'm gonna try and graft the clone i have of her to my green queen x querkle mother...i'm hoping to have 6-8 different strains on one mother plant eventually.

very soon. i'll be popping a few more dannyboy f2 beans in the next few weeks...hopefully i find a good male.



cerberus said:


> green-light solutions. and the penitration is exactly what i'm concerned about. they were bright as shit, but they don't make em the same as a strong HPS. these guys had a few spectrums to run 64K 25K and some others, but i'll look into inda-gro.
> 
> between this and the 5-1 light schedule, i'm gonna cut my elec bill by 70% lol
> 
> ...


sweet man. i hope it works out for ya. i'll be paying close attention because i would LOVE to have lights that didn't put out so much fuckin heat.

5-1 light schedule? 5 hours on, 1 hour off? interesting.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> hell ya cmt im grownig almost all the same veggies this year my watermelon seedlings are badass root production on those is nutty i really need to find some good organic corn seed


sweet man. i'll post pictures along the way.

this is the first time i'll be growing onion, carrots, potatoes and celery...i usually just stick to tomatoes and peppers...but i felt like tryin some new shit.

sweet corn seed is crazy expensive...i just bought enough to try out a couple new varieties.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks man, yeah the heat is a total killer..

12 hrs on, 5.5 hrs off 1 hr on, 5.5 hrs off VEG = 13 hours of light for veg

flower is a little more complicated but instead of 672 hrs in a 8 week flower i'll run 583 

=

HUGE savings!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm thinking about setin my grandma up with a grow room. Maybe a tent. It gets too hot for her to do her gardening in the summer and she can't bend over very good anymore. So it will all be elevated...........my question is, t5 full spectrum will be enough rite? Are flowers considered fruits? Or will veg nutes be enough? I have no idea how to grow anything but pot...........the main plants are herbs and gardenias and a rose of sharon


----------



## cerberus (Apr 14, 2012)

good for you man!

i got no answers but that sounds awesome.


yay for grandma's!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

well what do ya know...  












*now, all I got to do is try and re-veg these clones*


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

i tried to grab extra blue magoo for ya sketch i could only get on,e commited on three but i got pmed saying one per member, did you take those from flowering plants sketch?


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

flower nutrients arnt really required but they will bring more exuberant blooms on her flowers a lite organic soil would do good for ornamentals


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

sweet sketch...ask and he shall receive lol.

if you don't get the clones to re-veg....chop the mother early, leave a few smaller branches with good fan leaves on em and re-veg her...that's what i do. the only time i've had them not re-veg is when i didn't chop em down early enough...lost my gorilla grape keeper and br x dpd that way.


time to go sit down in front of my grow, play some tunes and smoke a joint


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> i tried to grab extra blue magoo for ya sketch i could only get on,e commited on three but i got pmed saying one per member, did you take those from flowering plants sketch?


Appreciate the efforts brotha! Yes, I did... Plan on re-begging the plant after to just to see if it makes the stress level lower then cloning the little lady.

Cmt got to love re-veg I only did it once and it was a success fingers crossed for another(never done a clone from a flowering plant be4)


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 14, 2012)

Cv drop due at the tude 4/20 !!!!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks wood. looks like its gonna be a pretty big yielder...and i'm quite happy with the resin coverage atm. i'm gonna try and graft the clone i have of her to my green queen x querkle mother...i'm hoping to have 6-8 different strains on one mother plant eventually.


That's an awesome idea.



cerberus said:


> thanks man, yeah the heat is a total killer..
> 
> 12 hrs on, 5.5 hrs off 1 hr on, 5.5 hrs off VEG = 13 hours of light for veg
> 
> ...


I've been running that veg cycle for a few months and like it. Can't say it's the same amount of growth, but the growth rates are good enough not to notice. Those induction lights might be best for veg while the plants are shorter, or a sog/scrog grow that's all canopy. It'll be cool to see.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah...all my clone from flower attempts failed...


----------



## headbender (Apr 14, 2012)

of course its due on 4/20 i was figuring that i dont know what the tude is thinking seems like they might have alot of unhappy customers who knows maybe all the diiferent shit dropping will make it easier to get what we want


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Truth, I was thinking the same...or just an epic server fail. Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 14, 2012)

My moneys on a server fail lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> thanks man, yeah the heat is a total killer..
> 
> 12 hrs on, 5.5 hrs off 1 hr on, 5.5 hrs off VEG = 13 hours of light for veg
> 
> ...


this is what i do now


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 14, 2012)

BCS Bx1 auction is up to $290..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Topped:







Malawi Monster Clone for outside:


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 14, 2012)

Matt Riot on the Bay.. using a fake account, because he is banned... its gotta be him

His profile says.. favorite breeder... Matt Riot.. I mean come on who says that.
And the way he just posted Sub ruined his families lives.. gotta be him.

I had to poke the bear. So I replied. http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/chit-chat/201359007-worst-seedbank-youve-dealt-3.html

I find it funny I scour the forums everyday and the only time I run into this dude is in the worst seedbank thread. lmao.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

I love you guys, and this thread

But how bout we talk about growin shit? I have more beans than I can grow? 

Lets grow the shit, fuck? My rooms are packed, how bout yours?


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Matt Riot on the Bay.. using a fake account, because he is banned... its gotta be him
> 
> His profile says.. favorite breeder... Matt Riot.. I mean come on who says that.
> And the way he just posted Sub ruined his families lives.. gotta be him.
> ...


Just grow shit, fuck everyone else.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I am growing a ton of variety. Just so happens tho that it takes very long periods of time between cycles and intervals that I also enjoy talking about other things too. But in order for others to not grow so much of this so called "shit" I felt obligated to at least bring this up. Well that and its pretty ridiculous. =P


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

--------like--------


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well I am growing a ton of variety. Just so happens tho that it takes very long periods of time between cycles and intervals that I also enjoy talking about other things too. But in order for others to not grow so much of this so called "shit" I felt obligated to at least bring this up. Well that and its pretty ridiculous. =P


It's all shit


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

.............................


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 15, 2012)

What to do what to do with this stardawg male


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't wait till they invent those info glasses things we were reading about............ I hope they make some like from dragon ball z. Ppl will be like "your power level is 5000! IMPOSSIBLE!"


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

Kill it, If you want to do seed, self the shit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Kill it, If you want to do seed, self the shit.


.............................?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> What to do what to do with this stardawg male


Send me some pollen


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> .............................?



Fem beans dude? Breed the best shit in the world,


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

Open motherfuckin pollination is what I say,

Self your best plant, and hammer every thing you got?

But then you might be a breeder?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bliss you hiting the bottle ?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

Spelling is to good for that hell  jk


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Bliss you hiting the bottle ?


It's funny you ask

But im serious dude, I will breed the best marijuana in the fucking world,


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Spelling is to good for that hell  jk



Thanks My post is to short?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok bliss wish you the best of luck on the breeding! Im going to dabble a bit in it to! But for now im going to make a call and
Do some RL breeding !


----------



## blissfest (Apr 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok bliss wish you the best of luck on the breeding! Im going to dabble a bit in it to! But for now im going to make a call and
> Do some RL breeding !



I love you man! I wish everyone the best!

I will give you beans dude, when I set it up, it will be killer, nothin but the best shit in the world.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Bliss you hiting the bottle ?


I was thinking the same thing.. Bliss what u plAn on breeding?


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I love you man! I wish everyone the best!
> 
> I will give you beans dude, when I set it up, it will be killer, nothin but the best shit in the world.


.... nothing but Shiite,,, best Shiite in the world.

A


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Kill it, If you want to do seed, self the shit.


Well said, althout it sounds like seed suicide,,,
think you need a big pHat hug killer.
gonna deliver it myself,,,

A


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> It's all shit


lol, genius. revelatory.

A


----------



## Airwave (Apr 15, 2012)

cerberus said:


> LOL thats what i told the guy. i took the card for the wholesaler, told the guy i'd probably buy 4 to start but if they do what they say i'll buy 8 more right after that. lol guy said they do what we say. it's a Tesla invention, nuff said.
> 
> @samwell, maybe i'm mistaken. he talked highly of nevil (who doesn't) and geenspin, he talked badly about skunk man and the DEA lol He had a nice little hash proccess from his decades in nepal and lebanon..


Aren't they the same as fluorescents? The only difference being the ignition process?


----------



## Airwave (Apr 15, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> only time i've had early full blown hermies was with males....never any females.
> 
> the only early true hermie females i've had were fem seeds, and of course those weren't sexed, just flipped to 12/12.
> 
> ...


Why do you have ball-less bulls? I thought the whole point of keeping any bulls was just to breed?

Oh wait....beef?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 15, 2012)

You only let proven studs screw the cows. You dont want any lousy genes in the pool.

It probaly keeps them from being ill tempered as well


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats impressive. I have never seen a clone that big, let alone take that much off a plant.
Have you tried this before?



Mohican said:


> Topped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that clone is bigger then a 5 gallon paint bucket


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Matt Riot on the Bay.. using a fake account, because he is banned... its gotta be him
> 
> His profile says.. favorite breeder... Matt Riot.. I mean come on who says that.
> And the way he just posted Sub ruined his families lives.. gotta be him.
> ...




Dude
Caligula is usualy Riots wife Jen.
But he could have been on her account.


And that 5 gal cloner is dam cool.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

I just realized that post about sub ruining riots family lives.. Was that the whole attitude boot ?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep,

Sub was attitues #1 sales, Riot seed beat him in sales. 
Riot an sub had word about Sputnik. 
Sub had riot banned at attiurde cause he was their #1 an he an his wife were friends with the purcasing rep from attitude Jodi.
She coudnt get him banned, so she agreed to just never buy his seeds for attitude an leave his info on the site.
Riot told jodi pull the sputnic ill rename it, she didnt want him there an wouldnt restock him.

I hope that BODHI, Gage an many others are outselling subcool an its killing him.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

Bodhi just put a thread up on cannetics lookin for testers.

Mcluvin. Sounds dank. mcluvin (pinesoul x pinequeen. Tempting.

These sound good too. 

socal master kush x g13/hp
genius thai (lemon thai x a11g
lemon diesel x uzbeki


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

My chemdawgXmendo montage are 6/11. I've got pics but the kiddy porn is boring. And I think the poor germ rate is user error. Pm sucks


----------



## headbender (Apr 15, 2012)

sorry to hear that kab, i popped the last eight of my burgs to see if they are going to pop i hope they do cuz i doubt ill get burg as a replacement!


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bodhi just put a thread up on cannetics lookin for testers.
> 
> Mcluvin. Sounds dank. mcluvin (pinesoul x pinequeen. Tempting.
> 
> ...


Where? I don't see it and I'm looking desperately


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Yep,
> 
> Sub was attitues #1 sales, Riot seed beat him in sales.
> Riot an sub had word about Sputnik.
> ...



Then riot had to cancell his dispensary idea due to lack of funds.
he told me he promised to never release pure seeds of the strains folks sent him, and he hasent.
But he did release crosses of black rose an Robinson decided he was just scamming for cuts with his dispencery.
TGA an Robinson an their fan still attack him everywhere.

I don't believe riots the snake they all say,
Or he would be selling fem blackrose pure an all of TGAs stuff as fem.
He never tried to cut their throats back.
Riot maybe a hot head but he's not evil IMHO.


----------



## taaldow (Apr 15, 2012)

this is my first post on my garden ok out of 5 plush berry i got 2 males and 3 female and out 4 herijuana 2 males and 2 female and i pop 1 space dawg and yes it's a girl there all looking good at 2 week in to flower


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

how do you get sponsered for a cannetics membership?


----------



## cerberus (Apr 15, 2012)

you gotta know a super seceret squirel that will teach you the hand shake. how do you find these squirels?, well its a seceret..

but for reals i'm told, it's invite only board. I have a few friends on there but never got the invite LOL 


sooo

good luck meng


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 15, 2012)

I dunno about the Riot-Cool fued but that subcool gif was too funny


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah headbender is does suck. And I'm pissed cause I have the itch to pop made new shit! 
I did get 8/11 on my burgs though

Yeah cannetics is an invite only spot. I was letting some of th peeps that hang here know. Sorry wasn't trying to get peeps all stoked just to be let down.


----------



## headbender (Apr 15, 2012)

i can never shake that itch its too damn hard with all these beans lol i popped 38 this round with the burgs


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> how do you get sponsered for a cannetics membership?


A member emails mrc there recomeding ya an you regiser.
(I thought, But i just checked my 6 month old account an I never got in lol.)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

im a scholar people like me


----------



## cerberus (Apr 15, 2012)

"i'm smart enough, i'm good enough, and dog gone it, people like me."


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

I signed up for a Dirty Sanchez. 

these are from my upcoming rks releases, and are side projects using my most hideous smelling plants, but not the rks mother plant..dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega durian pheno)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

got about 70 males from 8-12 different strians i have to kill today

snowdog2
GDPpure
gdp x sd
grapestomperbx 0/5 female 8(
wavey gravy
alien v2 x fire alien
Berry white Og x alien fire og
Cheese SAK
SAK
ECSD x Aliendog
harlequin OG
jazz berry jam


a couple others i cant remmember

classic ending line


cerberus said:


> "i'm smart enough, i'm good enough, and dog gone it, people like me."


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well I am growing a ton of variety. Just so happens tho that it takes very long periods of time between cycles and intervals that I also enjoy talking about other things too. But in order for others to not grow so much of this so called "shit" I felt obligated to at least bring this up. Well that and its pretty ridiculous. =P


++++like+++


TheLastWood said:


> I can't wait till they invent those info glasses things we were reading about............ I hope they make some like from dragon ball z. Ppl will be like "your power level is 5000! IMPOSSIBLE!"


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 15, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Then riot had to cancell his dispensary idea due to lack of funds.
> he told me he promised to never release pure seeds of the strains folks sent him, and he hasent.
> But he did release crosses of black rose an Robinson decided he was just scamming for cuts with his dispencery.
> TGA an Robinson an their fan still attack him everywhere.
> ...


I think the problem is using other peoples clones(hack) that he gets from them with some bs story about helping patients(lying), and then charges high prices(unethical).



karmas a bitch said:


> I signed up for a Dirty Sanchez.
> 
> these are from my upcoming rks releases, and are side projects using my most hideous smelling plants, but not the rks mother plant..dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega durian pheno)


*like* aside from smelling bad, those look like great genetics. I'm pretty sure dirty hippy is the sister of snow lotus(afgooey x blockhead). And how can you go wrong with some real-deal Ortega? Were there any other crosses you haven't listed?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 15, 2012)

The CV gear was supposed to drop at seedbay yesterday but didn't because clarence had internet troubles. So everyone that wants some keep an eye out this week, hopefully before 4/20 bc that will be a fucking mad house.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 15, 2012)

bodhiseeds said:


> dirty hippy is the sister to snow lotus.... think dreadlock goddess funk after a night of dancing...


KaB, found some pics you might like. Finally found the tigermelon pics and I wasn't looking for them lol.


bodhiseeds said:


> dirty hippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## headbender (Apr 15, 2012)

samwell whats the clone you were talking about on cz with redeye?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 15, 2012)

headbender said:


> samwell whats the clone you were talking about on cz with redeye?


electric larry land

just got off the phone with him . . .. its going to be a crazy plant super lemon flavor, here are pics from the second test run of her


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

BBB thanks bro. Whoa those look bomb.gonna have to get to those tiger melons. Yeah there are a bunch actually. Was real hard not to go after that genius Thai. I watched a grow it looked sick. But I have a lot of a11g lines and I'm making some on this run that I'll be starting in the next week or so. 

flying tiger (tigermelon x a11g)
snow leopard (tigermelon x snow lotus)
zuvuya (nevilles haze x a11g)
genius thai (lemon thai x a11g)
mcluvin (pinesoul x pinequeen)
lemon diesel x uzbeki
green crack x a11g
oldsog super silver haze x uzbeki
socal master kush x g13/hp
oldsog super silver haze x snow lotus

lucky 13 (hp13 x 88g13/hp) this one im a little cautious about since ive heard hp13 hybrids are notorious for herming, it may be a myth so this one is for somebody thats willing to roll the dice....

these are from my upcoming rks releases, and are side projects using my most hideous smelling plants, but not the rks mother plant..
dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega durian pheno)
dirty hippy x tok


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I can't wait till they invent those info glasses things we were reading about............ I hope they make some like from dragon ball z. Ppl will be like "your power level is 5000! IMPOSSIBLE!"


 [video=youtube_share;SiMHTK15Pik]http://youtu.be/SiMHTK15Pik[/video]


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 15, 2012)

Dang, I don't think I'll ever have enough or get bored of bodhi's crosses. I bet the snow leopard will be a beast. Hard to choose from that list.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I saw all those steains and I knew it was going to be some flame!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> BBB thanks bro. Whoa those look bomb.gonna have to get to those tiger melons. Yeah there are a bunch actually. Was real hard not to go after that genius Thai. I watched a grow it looked sick. But I have a lot of a11g lines and I'm making some on this run that I'll be starting in the next week or so.
> 
> flying tiger (tigermelon x a11g)
> snow leopard (tigermelon x snow lotus)
> ...


Seein that list makes me rethink my position on not ever joinin nettics...LoL

That Mcluvin Looks interesting...

Better keep practicing...


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 15, 2012)

^^^like^^^ I think all that practice might pay off. Go for the mcluvin.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah rite that's the dumbest thing anyones ever told me to do. Kill a stardawg male? You know JJ isn't breeding anymore rite?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah rite that's the dumbest thing anyones ever told me to do. Kill a stardawg male? You know JJ isn't breeding anymore rite?


He sick right? So is he not breeding no more or the time being?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

No more is what i read.
But i seen where he was sending his seeds to someone to sell for him @ the farm.

_He sold it all to someone here?_http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f97/things-come-5842/index91.html

_I can't find who bought em._
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f97/so-who-bought-jjs-stock-when-will-we-see-45142/


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 15, 2012)

Logic has them ....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh well.. I have some white stardawgs and some tres stardawgs so I will continue the line I anyone's interested..

Also got some bbog x tres stardawg


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> these are from my upcoming rks releases, and are side projects using my most hideous smelling plants, but not the rks mother plant..
> dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega durian pheno)
> dirty hippy x tok



When you asked what strains should you pick for POTM, I said skunkmans skunk 1
because I would love some old school skunk. SOME people see road kill skunk and they think its gonna smell like something dead. They dont realize yare driving down the road and smell a tiny wiff of skunk and then its gets stronger till you pull up on the kill and it is flat out super strong skunk, no dead smell at all.

Anyway I know that folks here realize that but many do not. I am still suprised that RSK is not on the market and it is "impossible" to get real RSK. I imagine the bodhi stuff you are talking about will be as close and I would love to grow some real skunk.

Best wishes and I hope bodhi has captured some of that smell

Is Bodhi from California and is that where he does his breeding? 
All the stuff he releases = more work then ten bears do.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree.
I hope she smell just like a skunk for ya Karma!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 15, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> [video=youtube_share;SiMHTK15Pik]http://youtu.be/SiMHTK15Pik[/video]


Lol ^^^^^^like^^^^^^

KAB clear some inbox messages..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone who ordered the Bright Moments from CZ got a reply from Mr. C? Still waiting...........


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm runnin a grip of chem x rite now wbw. I'm runnin Flo x StarDawg, StarDawg, and PinkDawg #1.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Pure stardawgs?
I got some of those pinkdawgs.. But those stardawgs man.. You f2ing?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

I cleared it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice wyteberry. Those SoCal master kushX88g13/hp are gonna be dank.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 15, 2012)

The stardawgs I have are f2s and the parent stardawgs are beasts! Ill be making more since he said I could do whatever with them, but I won't be making too many....... I also have chem91 x stardawg and blue dream x stardawg in the vault


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

Stank dank!

Im looking forward to that SoCal mk x 88 g13/hp


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 15, 2012)

@ the farm on 4-20 aliens gear will drop threw out the day.
150$ a pack
If y'all r looking.

My 2 precious 80s g13xhp didn't germ.
I could cry, but they were very old.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 15, 2012)

i already have sum stuff from alien genetics ima grow it out and see whats crackin!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

What did u get?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

bud porn


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice Sketchy! Hey where did you get those Starkillers you have? Are you testing them?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

mrs.d asked me to test run them for her.. I believe its's (skywalkerOG x Rare dankness#2).... Pretty sure at least


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 15, 2012)

At the very least it has a cool sounding name. 

A few packs of the OX at the seed depot are up. They also got some 501st og, rug burn og, and something else I can't rembeber.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2012)

It's just too many damn strains. I basically have all these in crosses regs or s1s so it's time for me to start making new strains f crosses I like..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> mrs.d asked me to test run them for her.. I believe its's (skywalkerOG x Rare dankness#2).... Pretty sure at least


Thanks, looking forward to seeing those. I might be making a trip soon to try and find the elusive Skywalker OG cut that I have been looking for


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 15, 2012)

Trying to decide whether to pop a pack of Vortex or Pandora's Box. Which do you gentleman prefer?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

I say vortex!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 15, 2012)

Pop that Vortex.

Been holding onto a pack of Apollo 13 bx for like two years. Haven't been in the mood for a racey sativa.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 15, 2012)

Vortex.....................


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn it! I want that 501st!!!! But, pretty sure I want blue magoo more....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

you already have star killer which should be the same


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

samwell how did you get the ell clone?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you already have star killer which should be the same


Your right .. I think the only difference is dankness #1&#2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah but it should be the same .. They said the rd1 is just more og or something like that..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

Man..... I have so many flipping seeds started... Like I'm running a nursery

You ever veg you little ladies under hps?(I use a 250hps) Seems to help shorten up my lanky seedlings..(most the time)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes i vegged under 150 hps and 400 hps before.. My first ever grow indoors was 400 hps all thru


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice! Mine was a closet op with a 250 (same one I use still) and one of those silly hydrofarm bucket systems. Worked real nice but, I was like...(14-15) and didn't know to change out the res,or how to dry,cure... Pretty much ass backwards thinking


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 16, 2012)

For anybody that's waiting for the CV drop on sbay...



Clarence said:


> I think I will go for 2pm UK time tomorrow. Tuesday 17th April. That will give time for the others who are not awake to have an idea of when.
> 
> cheers


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr.c posted a thread in the community chat section about how to check out.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Everything I have seen on the 501st OG says it is RD #1 X Skywalker and NOT Skywalker OG. Not sure if that is an error or not but both on their website and the seed depot have it listed as Skywalker.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

I think it's a typo.. I'm quite sure it's skywalker og as Mrs rd told me that's one of her favorite cuts used in projects.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

They should fix that then, there is a HUGE difference between Skywalker and Skywalker OG. That thread Mr. C started is definitely helpful and maybe make things move a little faster. I also heard back from him on the BM, glad I didn't ship money because things have changed (I think a couple of people shipped money without hearing from him)


----------



## Airwave (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> They should fix that then, there is a HUGE difference between Skywalker and Skywalker OG. That thread Mr. C started is definitely helpful and maybe make things move a little faster. I also heard back from him on the BM, glad I didn't ship money because things have changed (I think a couple of people shipped money without hearing from him)


This is why I pmed him instead of just sending out the money. It's been a few months since I bought anything from there and I was worried that he might not still be using the same postal address.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

well here is my new list after years in






alphakronick

snowdawg bx
snodawg 2
snozzberry
eisbear
omegadawg
cheddarwurst
bubba love
belka

Cali connection

buddha og
chem valley og
chem 4 og
strawberry og
sour og
818 headband
larry og
Pre 98 bubba bx2
Hazy og
Mixed pack
jedi kush
connoiseur genetics 

sssdh

Dankhouse

Double barrel og
Fire og

dinafem'

white widow
blue widow
powerkush

dynadsty

drizzela
destar bx1
mochalope

Elite genetics

white lemon chems
lemon chem
double dipped sour banana

Gage green

Bright moments
leia og
good ideas mixed pack
afghan haze bastards

g13 labs

blueberry gum
sour ak
purple haze

immortal flower

qleaner x deep kush

Mr.nice

ssh
black widow
My crosses

larry og x cvk
pre 98 bubba x tahoe og
larry og x julius ceaser
pre 98 bubba x julius ceaser
corleone kush x julius ceaser

Rare dankness

ghost trainhaze 5
ghost trainhaze 8
ghost trainhaze 9
Facewreck 
Karmas bitch
reserva privada

sour kush aka headband
og kush 18

reseviour seeds

chem d x sour d

sannies

chocolate rain
extrema
killing fields
killing fields x space queen
the mask

Sure fire

fire starter
blazing blues
cheesey jones

tga

chernobyl
querkle
jack the ripper

Private gear

livers x psycho killer
qrazy quake(Qrazy train x cheese quake
Dog x qrazy quake
cherry cheese x livers
ak x cheese quake
c99
a11 x c99
nl x c99

space queen x querkle
deep purple querkle


Rascal ape
Cali sunset
Sour d x (sour d x sour d ibl)
Chem og x afgooie
Lemondawg
Pinkdawg
Chocolate banana kush
Insane banana kush


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 16, 2012)

Where's that rascal ape gear from??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

From a breeder on another forum. I believe it's raskals fire og x grape ape


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2012)

From the begining i always put this in the Subject Title when i sent him money...
"MONEY SENT", or sometimes i just put straight "MONEY"
And he returned my PM's Very Quickly..... <---- Way ahead of the curve...LoL


Nice list Wyte...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

Killer list wyte berry, have you ran any of the Jedi?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks I'm ready to x and start the bank up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Killer list wyte berry, have you ran any of the Jedi?


I ran 3 and all 3 were male but thanks to a fine farmer here I was able to get 3 more I will try again soon


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> From a breeder on another forum. I believe it's raskals fire og x grape ape


Oh its a strain lol i thought it was the breeder and everyhting below it was their strains.. that sounds fire too though!
Where are the sour d (sour d x sour d ibl) and chocolate banana kush from?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Same person.. I think skunk has a smoke report on the choc bananakush


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah that's true that CBK is from jaws..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes it is.. I can't wait to see last wood pinkdawgs as that's one I am going to try sooner than later.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 16, 2012)

i'm workin on grabbin some pinkdawgs right this moment....sounds real nice for sure.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 16, 2012)

Great list Wyte! 

Hope you passed all your stones Cmt. I cringe at the thought of that pain. 

Last night I was about to watch a new Weed Nerd on youtube and the top banner was a link to "Coachella Livestream" of the music festival. I knew that Snoop and Dre headlined Sunday night. I clicked the link and for the following 2 hours had my mind thoroughly blown. I have seen Dre/Snoop/Em before (@ UpinSmoke) but this shit was insane. Quickly i took a few bubbler hits of Alien OG. They played some of the newer stuff...and Bam..special guest Wiz Khalifa comes out. Next song...bam...special guest 50 cent comes out. When I thought it couldn't get better? A Hologram 2Pac with Snoop on stage. Yes, a hologram Pac. wtf? By then I was drooling.....and Bam...special guest Eminem comes out. They finished the show with 4 or 5 of the classics. Amazing. 

This years festival is 2 weekends....so watch youtube starting Friday-Sunday and they will play it again.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks man. i'm done passin stones this round...but i still have at least 3 that i know of lol. i get injured on a daily basis workin on the farm, i've become quite used to pain....i can sorta "meditate" and block it out...i go to a happy place lol.

dam man, sounds like a hell of a show. i saw eminem in '05 when he came to detroit...50 cent showed too for a couple songs...lil jon showed up as well, but he dam near ruined the show lol...but he did throw 3 or 4 blunts in to the crowd.

musta been sweet seein a holographic 2pac though.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;8L73tGfOam4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L73tGfOam4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

ok back to seeds. I just had to share


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 16, 2012)

yeah....speaking of seeds....i need to pop one. can't decide, as usual, but i'm thinkin bodhi....either clusterfunk or purple nepali...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Next time tell me mail lmao check it out


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 16, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks I'm ready to x and start the bank up


You ever want to try fems I got a bunch of silver nitrate an ammonium thiousfate for reversing....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't think I want to try out FEMs to be honest but I'll love to hear your results


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

@ cmt purple nepal!


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

my clusterfunks germinated faster than the five other strains i did this round their some vigorous little fuckers


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

Gear dropping at cz. Oops theyre auctions from this morning


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

yah i saw that ugg! was kinda wanting to get that ghost og


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

What do you guys do to raise the ph in your soil? I checked my run off and it is really low, will dolomite lime raise it enough or is there something better. I just switched soils and have never really had to deal with it to this extent. It was @ 5.9 when running 7.0 water through


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

CMT I'd say purple Nepal!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

How hard is it to get the "like" button working? It's not rocket science


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

RIP like button  dont think its going to happen


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

Dolomite lime should do the trick


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gear dropping at cz. Oops theyre auctions from this morning


Sux the TopShelfSeeds fems are one pack auctions!

I think the next fems I buy will be Cbd crew.
Its the closest thing to fems I'll get from mr. Nice.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> What do you guys do to raise the ph in your soil? I checked my run off and it is really low, will dolomite lime raise it enough or is there something better. I just switched soils and have never really had to deal with it to this extent. It was @ 5.9 when running 7.0 water through



Dolomite, Raising Ph levels and saving Interracial Bisexual Bitches In Distress Since 1975......






What kind of soil you using...(just curious)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

i dont know about you jkah but the chick on the left is a winner! LMFAO


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take em both


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2012)

id go right . . . she looks like she can take it . . . 

little white girls always go ouch


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 16, 2012)

That one will be making you say ouch..


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2012)

Lmfao.... Like


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 16, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> That one will be making you say ouch..


[video=youtube_share;M8L4C0IXNC8]http://youtu.be/M8L4C0IXNC8[/video]


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

*"Pimpin hoes* and clockin a grip *like my name was Dolomite"..............Roots 707 is what I switched too after 8 yrs. of FFOF*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

Lilbsdad what made you stop using the ffof?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Lilbsdad what made you stop using the ffof?


Spider mites, whiteflies, and fungus gnats coming out of FFOF where I am at. My partner had the same thing, I think someone had a thread on here or mentioned in a thread that they opened a bag FFOF and put it under a microscope and found spider mites. I have not had any problems since switching. Mr. C finally got back to me, I like that thread he put up as he can weed out the payments and orders from random pm's


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

ya roots tends to have that problem i just use a cup of dolomite for 2 bags works great! what thread are you talking about


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

It was a thread on here that I read a couple of months ago when I was having problems with these bugs coming out of nowhere. Not sure exactly which thread, but I just googled it and apparently a lot of people have had this problem. I have seen the quality go down year after year with big chunks of bark and tons of thorns. I have always had problems with fungus gnats with them but I would just use some gnatrol, but spider mites and whiteflies are another thing............


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> It was a thread on here that I read a couple of months ago when I was having problems with these bugs coming out of nowhere. Not sure exactly which thread, but I just googled it and apparently a lot of people have had this problem. I have seen the quality go down year after year with big chunks of bark and tons of thorns. I have always had problems with fungus gnats with them but I would just use some gnatrol, but spider mites and whiteflies are another thing............


yeah thats a whole different battle!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 16, 2012)

Doesn't laxfiz hang out here? Dude if I raise the bid on irukandji by 10$ then I'm making a point that ur wasting your time outbidding me by 0.25.......... either jack the price up higher than I will pay or don't bother.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

Lmao.. Too funny wood!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> It was a thread on here that I read a couple of months ago when I was having problems with these bugs coming out of nowhere. Not sure exactly which thread, but I just googled it and apparently a lot of people have had this problem. I have seen the quality go down year after year with big chunks of bark and tons of thorns. I have always had problems with fungus gnats with them but I would just use some gnatrol, but spider mites and whiteflies are another thing............



nope you're right.

i know a person on the right coast (east) that had the same problem... whiteflys & mites from ff soil.

detritus im not sure about... bugs ...absolutely certain.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't seen Laxfiz on here in a while. 

Yeah lilbsdad I remember reading that about the ffof too now that you bring it up. That's bogus. I'm pretty sure batman uses it with no issues. I'm thinking I read that they started bagging it somewhere else?

The 76ers are not gonna make it.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah and apparently it is which batch you get, my friend uses it too and has not had problems but he is a few hours from me and gets his at a different place. I have not seen one bug since switching though, I could not figure out where those things were coming from and the soil was the only thing. I also do not have bugs in my mother room but transplanted clones into FFOF and Light Warrior mix and ALL of them had mites within a week and my mothers were clean. Pretty much left no doubt for me after that


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Threw my hat in the ring for those The White X Ghost OG. I didn't read they only made 10 of those, someone is going to have to pay if they want them


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 16, 2012)

hahahhahaha.

the only bid site i have access to ...& see something i want.

and imma get it too.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Threw my hat in the ring for those The White X Ghost OG. I didn't read they only made 10 of those, someone is going to have to pay if they want them


Thing is though, if they are that good, why only make ten?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

That's where the larceny comes into play! Sell a 100 or so seeds, and sit on the rest only to drive up the demand.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, probably be another auction up every week for the rest of the year...........lol


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah, probably be another auction up every week for the rest of the year...........lol


Like. The other pack of 5 seeds was already sold at CC for $210, so you shouldn't see anymore of them. That's gotta be the most limited drop I've ever seen. Sure are alot of 'limited' drops lately. No breeders want to mass produce anymore. Not enough money in it. I say make money off the herbs and stop extorting the seed collectors.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Spider mites, whiteflies, and fungus gnats coming out of FFOF where I am at. My partner had the same thing, I think someone had a thread on here or mentioned in a thread that they opened a bag FFOF and put it under a microscope and found spider mites. I have not had any problems since switching. Mr. C finally got back to me, I like that thread he put up as he can weed out the payments and orders from random pm's


Thats fucked up. its the only base soil I've used for like ever. & I've never even seem a spidermite before. I can understand to an extent bugs being in any soil that's not sterilized. But we don't want sterile soil, we want it alive. I think it's more likely whoever made that comment say a different bug and made claim it was a mite. Bugs are attracted to dirt, they want plants or other bugs to eat. I have heard of Aphids and gnats making it in bags of premium soil and I have experienced and seen one of these aphids myself in a bag. Taking care of your plants we all know.. or should know by using preventative measures to ensure that things stay in control is of course the responsibility of the grower. Bugs come with the territory. But claiming FFOF was infested with mites I can say with years and years of using it.. probably didn't happen and was a misunderstanding.


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

even if mites were in the soil when ff bagged it how would they live in the soil with nothing to feed on for months it makes no sense if mites suck the juices ouit of leaves how do they thrive in bagged soil??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

Its the eggs can live up to 18day and the life cycle of adult is 2weeks without a live plant so total is 32day
Plus once hatch another 14 days so 46days in the dirt before there dead.

And if there frozen they hibernate


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

gross.......


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

soil get shipped around and sits in warehouses and and grow shops i will almost guarantee most soil has been sitting at least forty days


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

and thats is there lifespan under normal conditions with food a bag of soil is not normal conditions for mites at all


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 16, 2012)

Lilbsdad I was gonna go after those also. I'll hold off. Glad to see someone from the home team getting these


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

can they go dormant cuz if not it just doesnt seem like it could happen near as often as people say it does
nvm missed the part where ya said they can hibernate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

Only way is if they freeze! Other than that they die! I know 4 people thats got bugs and there setups were bug free
And spot on, so it had to be the soil!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 16, 2012)

Well the 4 bags of FFOF I bought two weeks ago have been sitting in pots under the HIDs now for a couple of weeks and no problems to report. Lol

Also... Mission Eagle20 was a success. All I can say is Goddamn that is some strong shit. 2.5ml to treat a gallon. The $50 container is going to last forever. Or at least till the product expires. Huge value here to get rid of PM. I am glad I made my decision to use this stuff. Applied 6 hours ago, just went and checked on the ladies.. they not only took well to it, but are picture perfect health right now. Beautiful plants... I can't remember the last time every one of my plants looked like a rockstar. So I'm thrilled.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 16, 2012)

Great to hear batman will have to look into that stuff for the future


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 16, 2012)

Could anyone name some seedbanks that sell 3 packs?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

My understanding is that spider mites can lay dormant in soil for months and trust me I used FFOF faithfully for 8yrs. But I am not the only one that has had problems with it lately. I am not saying 100% that it is the source, but I can tell you I have not had any problems since switching. And I have seen the change in the FFOF over the years now that they are obviously mass producing it. Like I said I have friends that use it with no problem but who knows where all this is soil is actually coming from and being stored?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 16, 2012)

3 seeds per pack? Seedbanks or breeders? You can go thru pick n mix for that low a number.
Check emerald triangle or dinAfem.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know how much higher I am going to go but I will dump those on green39 if he keeps bidding them up. I can't figure how to see how much time is left on them?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

overgrowem said:


> Could anyone name some seedbanks that sell 3 packs?


world of seeds, and also sweet seeds


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> I don't know how much higher I am going to go but I will dump those on green39 if he keeps bidding them up. I can't figure how to see how much time is left on them?


Just check the main page (marketplace).. It says 1 day until less than 24 hours.. Then it will display it in 24 hours or less...

*And ive gotten Gnat's and shit.. The usual.. But never Mites from FF soils...

Ands that's pretty much all Ive used... (as a base)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

dinafem ........


overgrowem said:


> Could anyone name some seedbanks that sell 3 packs?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yah Dinafem got 3 packs.... (i enjoyed the moby dick, not a cash cropper tho)
Emerald Triangle.... (Pick n Mix are actually cheaper than there whole packs...LoL)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

I still have a ton of dinafem stuff left over...

bluewidow
moby hash
blue hash
moby dick

kind of want to run the bluewidow at some point ...(sucker for blue/purple if yall had not noticed lol)


----------



## headbender (Apr 16, 2012)

yes sir i had noticed lol btw sketch if you dont get those blue magoos on 420 pm me


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 16, 2012)

headbender said:


> yes sir i had noticed lol btw sketch if you dont get those blue magoos on 420 pm me


Word! I'm looking at an order looking like this I hope!

order 1 address 1
Plushberry 10pack x3

order 2 address 2
Cannaventure 
Purkle berry x2..(what ever the purple berry x purple urkle is)
BlueMagoox2


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 16, 2012)

How would you guys rate cali connection fem stability wise?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> How would you guys rate cali connection fem stability wise?


Well i will be blunt! It sucks donkey balls!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i will be blunt! It sucks donkey balls!


I have some of those beans!!... and I agree that from the look of the reviews (not all horrible) but, yea.... I'd say Sketchy at Best....


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i will be blunt! It sucks donkey balls!


guess you tell it how it is.....but you dont like fems do you ???


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

If the fems are sure fire or Illuminati seeds then yah but cali con or other rip off breeders then no

Dont get me rong theres good fem gear out there! Just the ones charging 100$ plus for 
5 or 6 beans that are untested fuck that!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

So far my Buddha og are kicking ass! 1 is flowering and all pistils so far.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well i will be blunt! It sucks donkey balls!


Hahahhaa... 
Me not being a fan of donkey balls have not tried them yet.

This Bodhi grow I'm doing is gonna rock I bet.. I really wanna do a Rare Dankness grow soon and see what theyre all about.
I'd love to pick up some House of Funk gear too but I think I might just participate in Subcools 4/20 pro. Pick up some more Chernobyl beans and snatch some free Qush.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> If the fems are sure fire or Illuminati seeds then yah but cali con or other rip off breeders then no
> 
> Dont get me rong theres good fem gear out there! Just the ones charging 100$ plus for
> 5 or 6 beans that are untested fuck that!


Where is the best place to get their seeds?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 17, 2012)

What about emerald triangle fem?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

Check attitude ie herbies


----------



## headbender (Apr 17, 2012)

cv dropping at cz


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

Oooo Lemon Skunk x Strawberry sounds nice!

& anything purple berry I'm pretty interested in...such a whore for colors it's almost embarrassing


----------



## headbender (Apr 17, 2012)

look at the pic of the purple berry x fire og its says alien kush for the male i wonder which it is


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dam alot of goodness


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wonder how much more cv gear is going to drop


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

Indeed it do....


----------



## headbender (Apr 17, 2012)

not sure why im even camping it out anymore i have pretty much a pack of everything from the drop


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

Same here but im hoping for more mango or road kill or og47


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the best place to buy cali conn would be sow amazing. They had way more strains listed than attitude the last time I looked, which has been quite a while. And I've never used sow amazing.......I don't think ill be buying any cvs. I've not really heard great reviews of the fire og, everyone has been using the fuck out of bubba, and I already have killer purple strains/seeds better than purple berry. And i heard some stuff i didnt like.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

headbender said:


> not sure why im even camping it out anymore*i have pretty much a pack of everything from the drop*


I'm going to play a game with a gun and picture everyone having CV gear.... but me 

LOL!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

ff subject:

anyone know where to watch the new game of thrones online? or any premium series for that matter...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

I will take the risk! Had good luck with cv gear thus far


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I think the best place to buy cali conn would be sow amazing. They had way more strains listed than attitude the last time I looked, which has been quite a while. And I've never used sow amazing.......I don't think ill be buying any cvs. I've not really heard great reviews of the fire og, everyone has been using the fuck out of bubba, and I already have killer purple strains/seeds better than purple berry. And i heard some stuff i didnt like.


Yeah bubba is me of the best narcotic strains lol..

The fire og is dank but Tahoe og is better to me.. But everyone has a different taste in og's.. I know some who like the Larry og , some like the ghost og, some like the Tahoe , some like the fire.. After growing them all more than once I can tell you they are all fire for a fact!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I will take the risk! Had good luck with cv gear thus far


Lol that's the same way I felt about the Cali connection gear


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yah i hear yah wyte and i will regret it im sure lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i hear yah wyte and i will regret it im sure lol


No I didn't mean tat I should've said thats the same way I FEEL about Cali connection.. I've grown nothing but dank from that gear tbh


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 17, 2012)

It's official. CV drop at seedbay in under 4 hours.




Clarence said:


> Cannaventure will be dropping today at 2pm UK time.
> 
> cheers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No I didn't mean tat I should've said thats the same way I FEEL about Cali connection.. I've grown nothing but dank from that gear tbh


I want to vault the larry og, tahoe og and the bubba tahoe but seeing how they as peeps treat folks turns my stomach


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

I mean at least he didn't trade to get the genetics and diss appear without sending the gear. Lmao but hey whatever I'm not tryin to look like I'm defending anyone but Dank is dank man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

True that man! 

On another note all my testers are in the bloom tent  and the force ogs are close to going in to!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

Heat is starting to set in for me so I'm gonna have to sex my testers and bloom in both tents.. I'll keep some cuts under the t5 I got but the 600s need a a/c if I'm going to run them


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

heat is something I'm thinking I'll be running into more often now that I'm switching to tents ... still not 100% I really like the tent idea but, it's either that or completely shut down and that ain't happening


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I want to vault the larry og, tahoe og and the bubba tahoe but seeing how they as peeps treat folks turns my stomach


I was gifted some free seeds by a friend who has amassed a giant collection of commercial seeds from online vendors. I see you said that the Buddha Tahoe was good? Its a pure Tahoe OG cut the breeder says. They just call it Buddha Tahoe instead of Pure Tahoe OG. Whats your take on this strain or any of these 4 strains. All 10 germinated at the same time with no freaks. I got reg SSSDH so if I get a male Im crossing it with the Super Silver and the Sour Cream:
(Skunk X NL x Haze) x Sour Diesel X (Sour Diesel x G13Haze) 
(Skunk x NL x Haze) x Sour Diesel X (Skunk x NL x Haze)

I believe I will get fantastic results and unleash new hybrid vigor in these crosses. They sound just as good if not better than the originals.
You guys think it will be a long shot that Ill get a good pheno from the Buddha Tahoe from that "rip-off breeder" at Cali Connection?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

Swerve has fire gear he might be a ass to some but his gear is good.. The chances of you finding fire in the gear is very likely as I found keepers in everything I grew from Cali connection.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ff subject:
> 
> anyone know where to watch the new game of thrones online? or any premium series for that matter...


I know a place that streams live hob.
But they move around alot, where I used to watch boxing.
ill check it out after work an pm you a link.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't got a keeper, or even a female, from 2 whole packs of cali conn gear. Minus 3 seeds I traded. Sometimes cali conn has dank is a more accurate statement. Because every once in a while a "bad batch" gets out where males are found in fem seeds or everything herms. And then swerve blames it on you. ......


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

Just grabbed these from the seedbay drop...

2 packs Blue Magoo x JBJ

2 packs JBJ x Stardawg

1 pack Pakistani Chitral Kush x Chem D BX


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I haven't got a keeper, or even a female, from 2 whole packs of cali conn gear. Minus 3 seeds I traded. Sometimes cali conn has dank is a more accurate statement. Because every once in a while a "bad batch" gets out where males are found in fem seeds or everything herms. And then swerve blames it on you. ......


Yeah that is cucked up to get 17 males.. But last wood honestly no lie I grew everything from thier regular seed line and every female I got was fucking dank! 
I am growing the fem Buddha og now and like I said earlier I have one flowering now that is doing great and no balls or nanners..3 more in veg until they are ready for cuts then in they go to flower as well..


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 3 seeds per pack? Seedbanks or breeders? You can go thru pick n mix for that low a number.
> Check emerald triangle or dinAfem.


Thanks guys.Should be able to get what I want from those suggestions.I'm planing on making several seed runs, am looking for 1 decent male and 1 decent female of each strain. Don't want to buy a lot of beans I won't need.


----------



## overgrowem (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a sketchy idea for a commercial venture that, if workable, is something a few of the seasoned collectors here may want to try.I'll explain my idea over several short posts rather than post a booklet.Not all of my ideas are good,and I could quickly be laughed off the thread.To get some basics I woud ask;is there any money to be made by the low overhead breeder? He has 10 or 12 strains that are average to so-so sellers but has no stars.Is it difficult to get the seedbanks to carry your brand? This breeder would have decent distribution by the banks and some advertising.


----------



## JCashman (Apr 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ff subject:
> anyone know where to watch the new game of thrones online? or any premium series for that matter...


 just to watch, only thing i know of is that HBO GO
to DL, you can try Vuze



wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol that's the same way I felt about the Cali connection gear


 sucks that the guy can be a dick, but i still love my tahoe from CC



TheLastWood said:


> I haven't got a keeper, or even a female, from 2 whole packs of cali conn gear. Minus 3 seeds I traded. Sometimes cali conn has dank is a more accurate statement. Because every once in a while a "bad batch" gets out where males are found in fem seeds or everything herms. And then swerve blames it on you. ......


im curious, you mentioned you didnt find a keeper in 2 packs, so i have 2 questions. where your CC packs fem seeds? also, what strain(s) was it that u had such bad luck with?


----------



## JCashman (Apr 17, 2012)

Burgundys coming down this weekend, maybe sunday. no color really, but LOTS of stink 

A11g and Plush moved into 12/12 last night.

after the Burgs come down, gonna start a few more GSOG and hope for better luck.

probably gonna take July and august off. always have heat issues, and a couple months off isnt anything. will just have to keep my moms alive.

oh well, njoy


----------



## vapor85 (Apr 17, 2012)

Do any of you guys like Karma Genetics? I'm thinking of getting his White OG V2.0 or Ghost rider OG when it gets restocked.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2012)

I been lookin for old surfer breeders.
They have old strains.
Found a few.......




Seed Depot is a good place,they have a forum you can talk to some of the breeders about their strains.

Classic seeds is owned by 1 of the original surfer dudes that was involved in the Haze growing.

He has some old school strains thought to be gone forever...super nice guy and garantees all his seeds.
EVEN IF ITS GROWER FAULT he said just pm him and tell him you fucked them up and he will send you more seeds for free.
He said the new growers need to learn too.

Where else can you say i fucked up my seeds and the breeder say no problem more on the way???

He said he is old now and wife passed away and decided to release some strains they have been working for goin on 40yrs.
All his strains are $45 10 regs and he is always asking on seed depot forum if anybody wants to test any of his seeds,i have 3 free paks coming.

Caostal seeds is owned by original surfer Haze dude too.
He has 1 strain now and be releasing more soon,he is working with the original Kauaii electric the seeds for this strain were found in the best black hash and grown in Hawaii under power lines hence the name Kauaii electric.

He told me some good stories in PMs about strain genetics and Neville never paying the surfer bunch for thier strains and taking them to Amsterdam and saying he bred them then hiding in Switzerland.
Also Sam The Skunk Man doing the same thing only he was working with feds and sent 1 of their friends to joint for 2 1/2yrs.

Afer that happened haze surfer dudes went under ground and only shared genetics in a tight knit circle.

Now he is like 66 and decided to release some of the genetics,he has about 12 strains that change regularly..said he 1st started bringing them in 63.






Anyone heard of coastal or classic seeds?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ff subject:
> 
> anyone know where to watch the new game of thrones online? or any premium series for that matter...



www.1channel.ch
watchseries.eu

The two best in my opinion!!!!

And i dont use Cable , A Cable Box or nothing.. Just the Internet My laptop hooked up to my tv VIA a HDMI Cable....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Just grabbed these from the seedbay drop...
> 
> 2 packs Blue Magoo x JBJ
> 
> ...


i bet you anything that the citral x chem D BX(garlic pheno i think) is gonna stand alone when flowering is done from those three strains


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yah ive heard of classic seeds...
Never ran em...


How come no-one has said anything about the fact that..

Chameleon Kush ========= AlienDog V2??

I know if different selections were made, that it would result in different progeny..

Just figured someone would mention it..LoL


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

I might grab one of the Chem. Kush, we will have to see how high the auction goes. 

There were some more packs of the Pakistan x Chem. not sure if they went by now though. The bm x jbj and jbj x stardawg went fucking fast. Hit f5, they were there. Grabbed my packs. Hit f5 and there was nothing to be seen.....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I might grab one of the Chem. Kush, we will have to see how high the auction goes.
> 
> There were some more packs of the Pakistan x Chem. not sure if they went by now though. The bm x jbj and jbj x stardawg went fucking fast. Hit f5, they were there. Grabbed my packs. Hit f5 and there was nothing to be seen.....


The Chameleon Kush will be re-released as a regular Base Line in a few months if you can wait.....

ALSO!!!

WTF!!

This drop was supposed to be almost Half Price....??(at a special reduced rate.. )
What Happened CV?...

Its actually $5- more expensive...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

oh yea fotgot about it being a base line. I will wait.

I'm ok with $65 a pack.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> oh yea fotgot about it being a base line. I will wait.
> 
> I'm ok with $65 a pack.


Wait... You taling about the current price of auction?... Or did everything drop as $65- BINS?

pre-98 x fire og at cz (got wrong pic..LoL)

Some are at $65, some are at 75, and some are at 85.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah ive heard of classic seeds...
> Never ran em...
> 
> 
> ...



i believe the alien kush would be the same from the same drop but definitely different selections but probably similar traits anyway and the chem D i have no idea what Chem d was used in the original aliendog v2. .. . .. . but this chem D CV used comes from a elite cut for sure . . . .ill ask red eye the rep hes coming up here today


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i believe the alien kush would be the same from the same drop but definitely different selections but probably similar traits anyway and the chem D i have no idea what Chem d was used in the original aliendog v2. .. . .. . but this chem D CV used comes from a elite cut for sure . . . .ill ask red eye the rep hes coming up here today


Well Swerve would definitely Claim He has the original Chem D Cut, That he got from Chemdog while they where having a play-date.....
So There is virtually no selection to be had there.... 

If you could get some AlienDog V2... You would probably be able to find a Pheno similar to whatever you can find in a Pack of Chameleon Kush...
Or Maybe even better....

One might even go as far as to say Its just AlienDog F2's, if they are Shady enough to Make Trade's with ppl and never keep there end of the deal...
But i Digress... If your a Lurker../\ This post has no merrit..LoL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes my MO got to the uk  so happy!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes my MO got to the uk  so happy!!


With Seur I also send cash/Mo and use regular first class... (CZ western union)
And I have never lost one..... I think CMT is magic cause he can track his for just $1- and change....

And i have sent about 30 or so envelopes...

Guys, what do you think the quietest Inline is...
Its too hot for me to keep putting this off.. I need a Fan... Got about $170- for a 4" fan and filter....
Think ill grab the MountainAire 4" 200cfm.. But i need a Fan to go with it...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like stealth air good price and is quit


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Wait... You taling about the current price of auction?... Or did everything drop as $65- BINS?
> 
> pre-98 x fire og at cz (got wrong pic..LoL)
> 
> Some are at $65, some are at 75, and some are at 85.....


I was talking about the bins. I don't really pay attention to the auctions until the last day.



hellraizer30 said:


> Yes my MO got to the uk  so happy!!


How long did it take for you. I sent some the other week, listed it as in a processing facility in Great Britan on the 9th. So I'm getting a little antsy


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 17, 2012)

Scarhole that seems like a seed co id like to grab a few things from. Where can u get em? I've never used seed depot, or heard much about them........ the 2. Packs of cali conn gear I grew were tahoe og and jedi kush. And of course they were reg seeds if I got 17 males from fem seeds id have a totally different bitch. Honestly out of the tahoe males I only had puny pathetic plants. The jedis looked promising but all balls. And skunkies jedis hermed.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> How long did it take for you. I sent some the other week, listed it as in a processing facility in Great Britan on the 9th. So I'm getting a little antsy


Regular First Clas.. $1.05- takes 5-7 days to get to uk from us...
Registered takes 2-3 weeks....
Priority takes 6-14 days..... Since your tracking it, im assuming its registered, and its gonna be at-least 2weeks...
(yes, from experience)


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Jkahn.

What do you guys use to send payment to seedbay. I know they want it in 14 days so I'm guessing Priority is the only way to go.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Thanks Jkahn.
> 
> What do you guys use to send payment to seedbay. I know they want it in 14 days so I'm guessing Priority is the only way to go.


I use Regular First Class $1.05- for them too...LoL
gets there in a week.... (takes 1or2 days longer to get to sbay than seur.... or at-least show up as paid)

The only time i ever use registered mail is the first time i send someone money.. To see if there trustworthy.. SO i have proof of delivery....
Or with CannaCollective.. (cuz im 75/25 with them on the trustfactor)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!! Gonna try watch me some white walkers


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Thanks for the info!!! Gonna try watch me some white walkers


Just remember... For 1channel.ch
To search Tv.. gotta be in the tv section

To search movies.. Gotta be in the Movie section....

Game Of Thrones.. Ep 3
http://www.putlocker.com/file/12F766D68C73814E


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks all at CV thanks red for making the trip


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 17, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Scarhole that seems like a seed co id like to grab a few things from. Where can u get em? I've never used seed depot, or heard much about them........ the 2. Packs of cali conn gear I grew were tahoe og and jedi kush. And of course they were reg seeds if I got 17 males from fem seeds id have a totally different bitch. Honestly out of the tahoe males I only had puny pathetic plants. The jedis looked promising but all balls. And skunkies jedis hermed.



Hes taking testers for kaUaii electric!
http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?351-TESTERS-NEEDED!!!-(Kauaii-Electric-x-M10)&p=1846#post1846
Remenber hearing that name from my folks as a kid.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> thanks all at CV thanks red for making the trip


My Favorite would be MSS x Kindu Kush....

The Pink Lemonade BX isn't too Shady Neither...

*(Pink Lemonade BX is a Trademarked and CopyWritten name of the DirtBag Seed Co. All Rights Reserved 2012)*


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice Samwell. A few people on icmag were asking about the mss x hk. I didn't see any go up today.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 17, 2012)

you get free tracking with regular first class at stamps.com


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 17, 2012)

workng on getting the oregon bluemagoo cut right now,
i hope it lands in the cave.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 17, 2012)

gud, why you biddin so high on the bcs? more will be available...


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 17, 2012)

dude i had no clue... but fuck suer cause it aint true auction style.

thats WACK !

i wanted to give them to e$ko (cross it with his elite chem daddy and a few others) to make beans for us ALL ...cause i know u wouldnt do it for me!

^ little "agro" i appoligize but it is fact

plus its something dude cant get.
plus fuck prof p for even thinking he's got some shit on my homie w/ PNW strains.
plus he's having a beautiful thing happen in his life & i wanted to gift my homie <==most important
plus he's fucking e$ko for crying out loud who better somebodys fridge?
plus i though my homie could put that to use better than subwho? 


fuck seur ! fake 4 minute adding auction site !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 17, 2012)

ok. cool....


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 17, 2012)

all good cmt was biz for me.

fuck that other guy though ... and he paid past my limit ...so dude had me beat.

if he bails.... imma laugh... and tell tell dick pistils to lick my ass.

*
sea of seeds special for me.

&& i WISH for that mss x hindu from cannaventure ! nice score !!!

& & & i just won a TRIM PRO on fleebay for cheap.

 life 

is gonna be trim tastic from here
on out..... ow yes ...fuck suer jizz i mean bidz


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 17, 2012)

wtf are u saying lol?

im lost here. i took a few too many of these and those.
but yea fuck em! if i tried hard enough i bet i could get the cut. 

im not sure if its worth trying for.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 17, 2012)

what did those bcs seeds go for? I'm just curious....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 17, 2012)

Gud I can't pm u for some reason?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 17, 2012)

Purple Berry X Alien Kush up at the jungle, not sure if they were up earlier


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> what did those bcs seeds go for? I'm just curious....



$465...

But the BX only went for $321..????

LoL...
You guys are gonna hate me right now....

http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/auctiondetails.php?id=125450
/\....
The other BCS S1 only went for $150 dollars....


----------



## taaldow (Apr 17, 2012)

yes and i got them


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gud I can't pm u for some reason?


You only got 1322 posts....
You need 532 posts to PM Gud....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 17, 2012)

check your e-mail jkahn


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 18, 2012)

i got like 50 different bagseeds now lol. endless possibilities


----------



## headbender (Apr 18, 2012)

have any of you guys used vital earth manna mix its supposed to be very comparable to roots but no bugs and it feel really nice i got a few bag to test out


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice list notlax


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice list notlax. Good to see u here


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 18, 2012)

few more weeks on these.

single tester i ran (rooted direct to flower) is a winner producing 3/4 zip of dry dank.

^ first time.

this run is turning out to be pretty nice outside the xmas shape... which i'll twist tie back today to reduce footprints.

*

hahahhahahhahaha.

just smoked a fatty of "alphadawg" with my neighbor... an occasional smoker.

early morning coffee time & all i see is :

cross eyed.
& stupified.

prison system WILL be missing an employee today


----------



## taaldow (Apr 18, 2012)

i feel so good this morning just hit me some aos


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 18, 2012)

That aos smells bomb


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Up @6 am at looks like it is going to be a good day. Won the auction at CZ  and worked a deal on a trade for a cut of Skywalker OG And 3 bong hits before 7am


----------



## taaldow (Apr 18, 2012)

what the hell they put in these shit now days back in my younger days only skunk and haze for me and i was good but now even better


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 18, 2012)

lilbsdad said:


> up @6 am at looks like it is going to be a good day. Won the auction at cz  And* worked a deal on a trade for a cut of skywalker og* and 3 bong hits before 7am


like*.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 18, 2012)

Great start lilbsdad. Glad u won. Stoked that u got the skywalker OG. Wouldn't suprise me if the Leia is better though. The cross just sounds so good.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, one of my Leia's is packing on the trichs but doesn't have the grape smell that a couple of the other ones do. It could be Skywalker dom but I really don't like the smell on it that much at this point (only 28 days in)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Man, one of my Leia's is packing on the trichs but doesn't have the grape smell that a couple of the other ones do. It could be Skywalker dom but I really don't like the smell on it that much at this point (only 28 days in)


Does it smell like vicks vapor rub?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Notlax, nice list.

Grats LilB...hope that cut you get is 3-fingered fire

nice pics Gud

I think my Cz order comes in today.....CosmicDawg and SpaceBubba w/ the IF freebies. Gonna put one immidiately to germ, not sure which though


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 18, 2012)

Warlock by Serious is now in stock at the 'Tude.

Just scooped up a pack this morning. I've been waiting _many_ months for this!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 18, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Warlock by Serious is now in stock at the 'Tude.
> 
> Just scooped up a pack this morning. I've been waiting _many_ months for this!


thx for the heads up, might grab a pack.

*Like the new avatar*


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Sensible Seeds have had Warlock regs for awhile now, I guess not many people use them though


----------



## Airwave (Apr 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Sensible Seeds have had Warlock regs for awhile now, I guess not many people use them though


It doesn't say anything about the genetics in that strain in the description.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice score on the black cherry soda taaldow. That's gotta be one of the best smelling plants ever.

Serious took over mangus genetics strains. That's where the warlock comes from.


----------



## taaldow (Apr 18, 2012)

well thanks karmas i got some good idea for them


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Up @6 am at looks like it is going to be a good day. Won the auction at CZ  and worked a deal on a trade for a cut of Skywalker OG And 3 bong hits before 7am


actually made me laugh.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Not getting any vicks vapor rub smell on the Leia Capt., is that your descriptor for the Skywalker OG?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

taaldow said:


> what the hell they put in these shit now days back in my younger days only skunk and haze for me and i was good but now even better


 I still dig the Skunks and Hazes , ill even admit some of the newer shit is too potent sometimes, i jus end up monged out watching the weather channel for 2 hours LOL

I just smoked a chunk of Cindy99 hash and im bouncin off the walls


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got this message from the big guy:
"hi mate, ive got a bit of an issue with the auction item you won. and the other member is claiming an injustice lol 
im trying to work out what went on around the end of the bidding for the ghost og. 

how much was your maximum bid on those? and how close to the end of the auction did you make your last bid?

the other guy is claiming he should have won and the software is saying you won so i need to get to the bottom of it."

WTF? I will shank that other member. If the software says I won, then I won right?


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2012)

dam that sucks,but i think youll get them,if thats what the software says.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I already sent out payment for them so I hope so, just wonder what happened to make him think he should of won?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> WTF? I will shank that other member. If the software says I won, then I won right?


 LOL shank , thats fuckin BS!!!! you won if the software says so


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Well I already sent out payment for them so I hope so, just wonder what happened to make him think he should of won?


He left his Tampax in too long, and now hes gone crazy......

If you won... You won.....


"excuse me, there was .5 milliseconds left and i bid 1 dollar more than LILB.. AND im 60% sure i hit the confirmation button (<--- True Story....LoL)....
Because of this, i should get them and not him who was bidding for 3 days.... Its just Fair..."


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Blame it on the software.......I like Mr. C's lol when telling me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> He left his Tampax in too long, and now hes gone crazy......
> 
> If you won... You won.....
> 
> ...


your gonna get shanked


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 18, 2012)

fuck that. If the auction software says you're the highest bidder, then you're the winner. The person in second place is the loser, simple as that.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 18, 2012)

LoL...


All that aside...
If you thought you won... Then all the sudden you get rejected i understand some hesitation to give it up....
But why start a dispute... Especially something that will probably be extremely difficult to prove/disprove...
Just move on to the next auction, or contact the person and be like hey man, blah blah happened can we split it.. or tr*de....


Oh yah...
Im about to cop some of Heath's Top Yielding V3!!!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 18, 2012)

Just too much cry baby shit in the world.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the funny thing Bout that software thing.. I was bidding on the white x ghost for shuts and giggles and my name did not pop in every bid I placed .. I started at 60 to 100 in 10 adds and it kept saying 39green I was like wtf? I know he is not refreshing that fast as I just placed the bid but his name would be there with my price bid?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 18, 2012)

If the CZ auctions are like others and his maximum bid was more than $100 you wouldn't see your name, as his bid still would have been the highest up until the maximum he entered.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 18, 2012)

You better get your seeds libsdad.
That's bullshit!!



Friend of mine is selling loompa headband 150$
still in the looms farm package
wish I wasn't so broke......


----------



## taaldow (Apr 18, 2012)

What happen was he put in his max so if you don"t out bid his max it keep saying his name


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> You better get your seeds libsdad.
> That's bullshit!!
> 
> 
> ...


That shit is already sold....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

taaldow said:


> What happen was he put in his max so if you don"t out bid his max it keep saying his name


Omay I never knew lol..you can tell I dont do auctions


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fuck auction always a sniper waiting to out bit and shit not worth that kind of cash


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait until he finds out if he would of bumped his bid $3 he would of won. He was probably thinking the same as WBW, that is why Mr. C asked what time I placed my last bid and it was 7 hrs. before the auction ended. I think he kept bidding and my name kept popping up so he thought there was something wrong with the software


----------



## headbender (Apr 18, 2012)

lol thats some bs lilbsdad good thing your the real winner! i was hoping someone on this thread would win those i saw your name up so i didnt bid, same thing with those legions lastwood is bidding i hope you win lw!
its looking like my burgs are doing nothing one has germinated and is above ground but the rest look as if they are never going to germinate, two had split the seed hull open and petered out. i just wish i could still get some burgs though i really wanted those, but gage being the stand up company they are is going to send me the next raspberry bubba cross HELL YA!! raspberry bubba x mendo montage here i come!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 18, 2012)

god speed dick clark !

breaking out a legend for a legend.

*

true 8 week haze : original S.A.G.E : sativa afghani genetic equilibrium

big holy sur x master ice 

breed by hennepdesk , pheno hunted by e$kobar


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got confirmation that they are mine  Yeah, was looking at the Legion as well and saw Last Wood bidding so stayed away. Hopefully he gets them


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so fucking tired of all the pussy ass cry baby bitches that " oh I never had a chance in the world cuz of my Age, Race, sex etc. Ppl are so fucking puny and pathetic nowadays. I can't even go outsaide without seeing someone so fucking fat it makes me wanna throw a rock at them, or see some faggot acting like a girl...........yeah let's just keep making life EASIER AND EASIER for the LAZY ppl, so the hard workers can keep working harder and harder for less and less. "Oh your lazy? Here's your govt check."................ what the fuck ever happened to SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST? Is that just not a part of life anymore even though the basis of our world was built on that principal? NO COMMUNITY ON EARTH, be it mammal, reptile, amphibian can possibly SUCCEEED when they have to cary the weight of every LAZY, STUPID, UNABLE piece of shit parasite that leeches off them. ............... I SAY YOU ROCK TED NUGENT, FUCK THAT PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

And FUCK YOU laxfiz you dumb bitch. Stop fucking bidding on EVERYTHING I bid on you'll probably kill them you stupid noob. What stealing one auction from me isn't enough?


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

Go ahead and bid on them lilbsdad or headbender, I'm done. I'm just gonna go "direct"


----------



## headbender (Apr 18, 2012)

wow im sorry lastwood, fuckin lax. those posts were funny as shit and i feel ya on this the conditions of society these days i always telling my girl there needs to be a hitler that hates stupid lazy people lol!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

I was looking at them yesterday when I was bidding on the Ghost OG, didn't think anybody would stab you in the back from this thread. I also like to bid stuff up and dump it on people, that way they stay away next time they see your name  Make them pay to play


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

headbender said:


> wow im sorry lastwood, fuckin lax. those posts were funny as shit and i feel ya on this the conditions of society these days i always telling my girl there needs to be a hitler that hates stupid lazy people lol!


Yeah that would be great news for me, bad news for anyone who listens to rap music.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

Your a fucking noob that's never posted one pic. I don't bid on things that friends are bidding on. Your just a punk bitch that never woulda even known about cz if it wasn't for hanging here. So why don't u leave or it won't be long till your fagot ass is banned again diphit.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

U bid early and high? That's why both times I bid 10$ more than you, you raised it by 0.25? Yeah ur a big baller boss dawg. Go grow your shwag and spread ur misinformation..... and I already said fuck it I'm already growing legion og I just wanted more phenos and ill get em direct from the breeder...... an auctions an auction, I won't bitch if I lose. I'm bitching cuz ur a little punk that hangs out here acts and like he's cool but is really a bitch and has nothing to contribute.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

I bid first dubass it said I was winning the auction. It doesn't matter I've already bought something else, smoked a bowl, forgto about your stupid ass and taking advantage of the ignore feature. Bye noob.......... PS maybe ppl should thiink about "where did all the old regulars go and why"


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 18, 2012)

Wtf I thought I was the punk who acted cool but was really a bitch!!

I try so hard not to fit in and then laxative comes and takes all my loser glory. Dick!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 18, 2012)

Purple plush is a purple shemale :'( ... Don't think I'm going to run anymore TGA stuff for awhile if anymore of the 3 remaining hermie out to...


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 18, 2012)

my plushy dick splits banana too.

nobody cared when i said it ...ow well (dramatic gay sigh) here's some s.a.g.e


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like they're climbing the Stalk...

Just got some Inegmar Seeds..

That's right.. The breeder of the real White Widow...(<----LoL)
I think its a WW and Skunk mix... Only Lineage i can find is... India,Brazil,Skunk#1


----------



## azulknight (Apr 18, 2012)

Well it's seems every time i want to say something on this thread there's a drama queen or some kinda Troll,is out .Back to the seeds i piked up 20 ww,20ssh and 20 hg,from an old timer ,my pink plant is in 2nd week of flower and the jack D just got trans'd today...got some pandora comming too lol ...Nice to see Dizz pop out ;lol good to see he's still around,Peace Azul

lurker of the SCT


----------



## azulknight (Apr 18, 2012)

Gratz on the auction lilsb,good to see the software worked in you favor lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 18, 2012)

Gud are you posting pics? I can't see any... yeah seems like everyones plush is throwin nanners. Too bad. Its so good. Just chopped down pineapple express and anesthesia. This weekend Legion Og week 12 and mr nice white widow week 10 get the snap!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 18, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm so fucking tired of all the pussy ass cry baby bitches....yeah let's just keep making life EASIER AND EASIER for the LAZY ppl, so the hard workers can keep working harder and harder for less and less. "Oh your lazy? Here's your govt check."................ what the fuck ever happened to SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST?...the basis of our world was built on that principal? NO COMMUNITY ON EARTH, be it mammal, reptile, amphibian can possibly SUCCEEED when they have to cary the weight of every LAZY, STUPID, UNABLE piece of shit parasite that leeches off them


I agree 100%. Never in my life has the government paid my bills. I had a rough upbringing. Real rough. Been out on my own for the most part since I was 15 years old. I wanted nothing more at age 15 than to be rid of my asshole parents. I've since made up with my dad and now speak to him/visit him but back then life was completely different and I had to make some tough decisions. I had to decide to either fend for myself and get through school and work or let the system take me in and accept benefits and live under an authority that only was designed to take care of the essentials. I chose to work. I remember getting up at 5am and going to this little shithole diner and scrubbing pots and pans in scolding hot water. I washed more dishes and scrubbed and cleaned as hard as any human was capable. I did this the all while taking night classes and struggled to complete school. But I got my diploma and only a year late. I used to think those days were the worst. I was free tho. I could catch buses to get around, eat $1 frozen microwave pizzas, wade through half frozen puddles on street corners in freezing temperatures as I commuted across the city. I still to this day don't know how I used to pull off all that I did. Despite living so rough I could still party. I would take hit after hit of acid, chew down ecstasy pills, smoke bowls, bongs, steamrollers, joints.. I used to live like everyday was the last day of my life.

At the end of each day is a new beginning. There's infinite choices and possibilities and paths that we cross. These choices bring us to new places and change the environment around us. The easy path so many of us choose unfortunately is the one that involves doing nothing. The easy way out is laying back and watching the world stay the same while wasting time sitting idle and not grasping the potential that might be right in front of us. No matter if it be germinating a new seed, or applying for a new job, talking to a stranger, or something so simple that it seems unimportant, you never know what's going to happen next. But if you choose to do nothing, chances are you will only receive nothing as a consequence.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 18, 2012)

this is a great thread . . . . .only one person i see that comes in here and starts making a scene . .. .last time it was about people not using there google functions to search for info . . vs the worst thing you can do- ask a question of the experience growers here for anyone willing to respond in person 

all the regulars are constantly contributing to this thread in positive and beneficial ways , except one . . .every once and a while . . .. this one poster gets a skinned knee . .and cries all over this thread


----------



## azulknight (Apr 18, 2012)

yes i agree, this is a thread worth the computer its screened on lol but i remember MD JINKS as well as lax lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Bman!!
Guess what showed up today...

My GH Flora Nutes.... Its LUCAS time...

among other various things.... And My WW x AF looks like hes Out performing my AF f2, so out with the old and in with the new.... They looked almost identical.....


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 18, 2012)

yes i am posting picsture.

one thing i know about white widow crosses ...im finding i hate the taste or influence of ww on taste.

double white is great weed. waaaaay strong. i still have a cut  
^ its flies flies flies away i tell you F A S T as hell.

internet beefs, hazey grapes, im over paying for seed ==> i mean auction spill over, nagnetics shit, mr fagnetics, gay porn, shity tasting trail mix with those cheap adds like stale everything , nanners on my god damn plush , fucking space princess stretching like a midgit dick in a hot shower ... its all so mutha fucking irrelevant.

...when u can hate gudkarma 
...or anybody else who call it like it is

i mean... wtf its only natural as saturaday morning cartoons & cereal.

"which is funny now cause all i see are wile e. coyotes in the room" 
[youtube]GwamhuY6Yy8[/youtube]


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> my plushy dick splits banana too.
> 
> Nobody cared when i said it ...ow well (dramatic gay sigh) here's some s.a.g.e


lmfao^^^^^


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Wait until he finds out if he would of bumped his bid $3 he would of won. He was probably thinking the same as WBW, that is why Mr. C asked what time I placed my last bid and it was 7 hrs. before the auction ended. I think he kept bidding and my name kept popping up so he thought there was something wrong with the software


Lol yeah I'm thinking that's the case


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 18, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey Bman!!
> Guess what showed up today...
> 
> My GH Flora Nutes.... Its LUCAS time...
> ...


That's cool. Can't wait to see how you pull it off. I just cracked open the Flora Micro for the first time and gave two of my gals a foliar feed. I've never deviated from PureBlendPro Bloom and Growbig as base nutes. It makes me a little nervous.

As of today I am a "single" guy. It's so much change to my life Idk what to think anymore. I have had the week from hell is all I know.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow on the nanners galore on the Plush. My pink pheno and one of my green phenos spit them out but not to the extent that I would give up on them. I am taking some down tomorrow and will try and post pics. My camera has a dead spot on it (probably on the lens from resin...lol) but my 2 BCS phenos did not spit any. One of them is fat Indica and the other straight up looks like purple space queen (unfortunately the nugs did not fill out like the other pheno but was taller and bushier). I had to trade Blue Dream, and Plush BCS pheno + 2 GTH #8 seeds for my Skywalker OG cut but if it is the real deal it will be more than worth it. Sorry about the BS you are going through gud, you know I always have your back and if anything I say isn't legit you know where I live....HAHA! Blow some of my gear up and see what happens. That goes for anyone I deal with, in weed or life it doesn't matter. And I know what you guys mean by earning everything you have, nobody in my family has shit and now I help them all out whenever I can. What comes around goes around..... You get what you put in, and people get what they deserve..............Kid Rock for the record.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

Go ahead and bump that bid on hellraizer laxfiz, I will jack that shit so high on you that you will NEVER get them, and then GIVE them to hellraizer and LastWood. Or I will DUMP them on you at a ridiculous price. Just won another $6700 to go with the 5g's from a couple weeks ago..... Wanna play? I don't think so. Don't fuck with my family or friends. And if I see your name on that bid again I will hammer you. And thanks Azul and welcome to the thread. Homie don't play that shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 18, 2012)

Lmao let's go


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 18, 2012)

^^^^^^like^^^^^^


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

He don't want none...............trust me. I see his name and I am dropping the hammer. Fucking double dare you...........Really can't believe you opened a new account for this


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 18, 2012)

AND....minimum increment is $1 dollar so there is no way in hell your bid was more than .25 cents over LastWood. Was your max bid $100.00 Last Wood? The only other way is if your max bid was $99.25. And then you jacked your max bid up after we all called it on you, now I am calling you out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 18, 2012)

Whats this guys deal anyway? He just some kind of dick or what


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

they're annoyed cause everyone here is like a family and we respect each other and dont just try and raise bids on one another. people say this thread is golden, thats because of the members of the thread and what kind of people they are and how they respect each other. no matter what the case with the auction we and i think i speak for most here on this we dont want anything to do with fuckers who would bid up everything on another member because of a misunderstanding if thats really what it was.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

That's fine bro and I understand LastWoods bid was low but why jack up someone else's bid on this thread? Send them a pm and try and split the beans or something. I would just never do that to someone on here, ask them if they won maybe we could split them at cost instead of bidding them up. But like I said go bid up hellraizer and see what happens......I will drop them beans on you in a second. Bet you wont go anywhere near $200, but hope you do...... Do you like apples?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

Glad I don't F with auctions. Glad you won yours LilB.

Here's a ?: Why do a couple Bodhi strains seem to go untouched during his drops? Last time it was Moonwalk and Dank Sinatra until a week later and people caught on to the freebie. This time it's the Blue Pakistani and Afkansasx18. What am i missing? Untested except outdoors? reports of bad germ rates? I should have grabbed the Moonwalk and now I kinda want the Blue Paki but wanted to get input.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 19, 2012)

------like-------


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Glad I don't F with auctions. Glad you won yours LilB.
> 
> Here's a ?: Why do a couple Bodhi strains seem to go untouched during his drops? Last time it was Moonwalk and Dank Sinatra until a week later and people caught on to the freebie. This time it's the Blue Pakistani and Afkansasx18. What am i missing? Untested except outdoors? reports of bad germ rates? I should have grabbed the Moonwalk and now I kinda want the Blue Paki but wanted to get input.


Well I managed to get my hands on three Bodhi strains in the past month or so. The CaliYo, A13xA11, and A11. I wanted these because I am a huge fan of Apollo and Orange & citrus bud and these should excite my palette. As for the others sitting in stock.. if they had more clever or fancier names they would probably be sold out right now. Alot of the seed business gets its $ from hype. The blue paki sounds good and I know Pakistan landrace stuff is supposed to be fantastic but I think theres so many people waiting for the next OG's.. that's my only guess. I'm sure if Bodhi dropped Space Mountain or Elf snack they'd be gone in a flash.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

Uf ur thinkin about coppin them wait 24 hours.. 4:20 promo....

The only reason i haven't copped the x18 cross is cuz im cuttin back a lil on seads.. And theyll be way more better bodhi in may....


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

my bodhi was all 100% germ and im not sure why the moonwalk sat around i grabbed two packs the day of the drop chem 3 x apollo sounds awesome to me and i think alot of people get caught up in the names and elites game and end up passing on stuff like the x18 cross like i did lol im sure they are really good and what can it hurt im sure youve got plenty of beans that will be sitting along time might as well have more of them be bodhi!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Uf ur thinkin about coppin them wait 24 hours.. 4:20 promo....
> 
> The only reason i haven't copped the x18 cross is cuz im cuttin back a lil on seads.. And theyll be way more better bodhi in may....


Yea well the 420 pro sucks balls so what difference does it make? Those would sit in the bottom of my collection so long they would not be viable.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Uf ur thinkin about coppin them wait 24 hours.. 4:20 promo....
> 
> The only reason i haven't copped the x18 cross is cuz im cuttin back a lil on seads.. And theyll be way more better bodhi in may....


i kinda disagree. Everyone will wait for the promo, if you don't want the free seeds then cop them b4 they are out of stock. If you would like to try the free seeds and w/e else theyr'e doing but you might miss out on the bodhi. I have noticed a lot of popular stuff used to go out of stock around promotion time too and resurface right after it was over.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea well the 420 pro sucks balls so what difference does it make? Those would sit in the bottom of my collection so long they would not be viable.


LoL...
I still have no idea what the promo is..
Just the TGA one....


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

thx guys. I think I will grab the Blue Paki and give it a whirl. I was unimpressed with the 420 Tude promo (Barneys Farm poop) but I might as well wait now. Thought about doing the TGA route for the Qush too but decided against going big at Tude with all the cz stuff still on the table. All I have from Bodhi is A13xA11, and bummed I slept through Dream Lotus. More in May? Always seems to be a good drop around the corner. So addicting. 

JKahn- something about the x18 stand out more than the Blue Paki to you?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> LoL...
> I still have no idea what the promo is..
> Just the TGA one....


its not even worth the effort to type.. the free seeds are just horrible. i wouldnt even feed em to the birds.

the tga promo.. looks decent. i might snag some chernobyl or timewreck just to get the qush. I want all three so maybe 5ea. Idk undecided. 
all's I know is timewreck and chernobyl look bomb.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> its not even worth the effort to type.. the free seeds are just horrible. i wouldnt even feed em to the birds.
> 
> the tga promo.. looks decent. i might snag some chernobyl or timewreck just to get the qush. I want all three so maybe 5ea. Idk undecided.
> all's I know is timewreck and chernobyl look bomb.


gotta act quick though..
Cause there are only 200 packs of qush....

Thay can Keep the Lame ass Promo...



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> thx guys. I think I will grab the Blue Paki and give it a whirl. I was unimpressed with the 420 Tude promo (Barneys Farm poop) but I might as well wait now. Thought about doing the TGA route for the Qush too but decided against going big at Tude with all the cz stuff still on the table. All I have from Bodhi is A13xA11, and bummed I slept through Dream Lotus. More in May? Always seems to be a good drop around the corner. So addicting.
> 
> JKahn- something about the x18 stand out more than the Blue Paki to you?


Deep Chunk x Blue Moonshine x Paki Sativa...

Sounds Fuckin Bomb actually....
I may cop it if it lasts till monday... Would right now if i wasnt puttin equipment over seeds...

Only 6 left by the way....


(oh and i like Landraces, so the afkanistan x x18 is right up my alley... no other reason...)


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> its not even worth the effort to type.. the free seeds are just horrible. i wouldnt even feed em to the birds.
> 
> the tga promo.. looks decent. i might snag some chernobyl or timewreck just to get the qush. I want all three so maybe 5ea. Idk undecided.
> all's I know is timewreck and chernobyl look bomb.


haha I thought the same. Wtf was Tude thinking? I ruined my 5pack "want-list" from TGA when I grabbed the Querkle and Timewreck when he restocked. Batman's Chernobyl pics are insane though. hmmm, won't Qush be released as 5-packs in a few months?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

He did the same thing with Timewreck....

Except it got semi-released a few days later....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

Barney's Farm..........lol. When I think of Barney I think of something big and purple but it is not a bud. 4/20 promo is a joke


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Would right now if i wasnt puttin equipment over seeds...


Get an Inline or SeaGreen yet? 

Was going to say I love my CanMax 6", but have 0 exp with any others.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 19, 2012)

karma sniped(i fell asleep so its just a guess but i bid high on the count that they were gonna go high) me i think on a auction a few months ago .. .. . . thems are the breaks

shouldnt cry over spilt milk . . . .plenty of more head stash cross's coming out

like predator . . . . .(aliendog v2 x OGR fire alien OG) might be a clone only so save those tissues when flowering finishes, but not if i can help it

(still in veg)https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/517688-md420-aliendawg-v2-x-fire.html


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

Going to bed, setting my alarm for 9 hrs. to check on auction. Goodnight and have a pleasant tomorrow


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 19, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Glad I don't F with auctions. Glad you won yours LilB.
> 
> Here's a ?: Why do a couple Bodhi strains seem to go untouched during his drops? Last time it was Moonwalk and Dank Sinatra until a week later and people caught on to the freebie. This time it's the Blue Pakistani and Afkansasx18. What am i missing? Untested except outdoors? reports of bad germ rates? I should have grabbed the Moonwalk and now I kinda want the Blue Paki but wanted to get input.


I don't think you can go wrong with any bodhi selection. Some sell out faster than others, but they all sell out. It's all about what suits your palate, and your needs. They both sound good to me unless you battle with mold. Bodhi has said great things about the paki sativa. I'm with jkahn though....lotsa good stuff in may and I can't buy em all. I'm all over the Cali Yo if they come back. The listing is back on the tude, and it looks really good.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with any bodhi selection. Some sell out faster than others, but they all sell out. It's all about what suits your palate, and your needs. They both sound good to me unless you battle with mold. Bodhi has said great things about the paki sativa. I'm with jkahn though....lotsa good stuff in may and I can't buy em all. I'm all over the Cali Yo if they come back. The listing is back on the tude, and it looks really good.


thx bbb, that is sorta what I thought. I am starting to see pics of Tiger's Milk, Goji, ,TElephantizer, and some of the Appy crosses with a a stupified look on my face. No prob with mold....I like 30-38%RH w/ medium negative pressure in the tent. Just wanted to make sure that these last 2 weren't specifically suited for outdoors in your guys' opinion or would stretch X6 to make it unsuitable for a tent. 6 left...fuck. Trying to see if tSD will extent that RD buy 2 get 1 free for me, but I will buy that BluPaki by noon tomorrow and say ta hell with the promo if only 6 are left.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

if you guys could run one of the following what would you choose?

Bodhi- Dream Lotus
Alphakronik - Snozzberry
Gage Green Genetics - GrapeStomer OG
Sannies - Killing Fields F3

If anyone has ran these before and would like throw some info on your results up that would be great too!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey sketchy I want to grow the killing fields myself so thats my vote strickly because of the beautiful colors I see her produce. Also I think thats the one that has a killer green pheno..... I think.


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

im really interested in seeing the snozzberry and dream lotus im sure those will be super!


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

more cannaventure up at the zon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

Funny how it's listed.. Jbj is the dad but yet posted as jbj x stardawg when it's supposed to be 
stardawg x jbj.. Female x male.. Good luck to those grabbing it


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

you think its listed incorrectly or what wbw?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes it's listed incorrectly in naming any cross it's supposed to be mom x dad not dad then mom.. So it should be stardawg x jbj


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 19, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> karma sniped(i fell asleep so its just a guess but i bid high on the count that they were gonna go high) me i think on a auction a few months ago .. .. . . thems are the breaks
> 
> shouldnt cry over spilt milk . . . .plenty of more head stash cross's coming out
> 
> ...


Are you talking about me sniping you? The only auction I've won was the blackberrykushXappalachia. I put like 260 as my max I won it for 227. If I sniped u my bad. I have a hard time keeping track of people's diff names from site to site. But I don't think I sniped you on those. But I honestly can't remember it may have been you. I just found out who you were over there his week. So sorry again if I did


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 19, 2012)

Man I didn't even realize that may was so close.....fml. I hope the bodhi drop is closer to the end of the month. Even then I doubt I'll be copping much. Damn. 

Im suprised more of you aren't stoked on the snowhigh drop that's about to happen any day.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 19, 2012)

If any one grows outdoor an wants fast Finnishes
My freind did a great Grow off.

Iranian auto- Done in Aug. 
Easy Sativa female seed co- done in sept.
Booth did great, but Easy Sativa had Iranian beat in taste an price.....

Iranian Auto




Easy Sativa



Those times are hella fast.
Next yr im going to try some Female seed co outdoors.......


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 19, 2012)

Harvest time again...Will be posting pics as they come down over the next couple weeks. About 70 plants total. Its's a test run of these strains:

Dank Sinatra
Tranquil Elephantizer
The White
White Fire OG
Arctic Fallout
Larry OG
OG Kush
Killer Skunk
and some freebies,,, mainly Dinafem

Next set of testers ready to go too!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 19, 2012)

Killer lineup! Sounds like you'll be busy! Id like to see all of it!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 19, 2012)

Yip, that's for sure...They all look amazing, will post as many pics as possible, probably starting tomorrow night.

Can't wait for my next run starting in about 2 weeks

Goji OG
Cali Yo
Temple
Holy Grail Kush
Chocolate Kush
Chocolope
Jackpot Royale
G.D.P.
Lavender
Cinderella 99 BX-1
Plush Berry
Sour Amnesia

got 118 seedlings out of 124 seeds

then have over 40 different packs to test after these


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 19, 2012)

anyone know if CannaVenture beans dropping @ the Tude for the promo?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> if you guys could run one of the following what would you choose?
> 
> Bodhi- Dream Lotus
> Alphakronik - Snozzberry
> ...


*Bodhi- Dream Lotus* for sure. That one looks bomb. The GrapeStomperOG would be my next choice. Then the Snozz. But the dream lotus has got to be a winner. Santa Cruz Blue Dream Sativa cut x Snow Lotus. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah the dream lotus was something I wanted to buy but sold out too quick lol.. But yeah I would go with that as well. But kf and gsog are both some great strains so hard to choose from that!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone know if CannaVenture beans dropping @ the Tude for the promo?


I think so...

Samwell they are right??


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

Having a horrible week. So my girlfriend leaves me and I'm single again and I kinda wanna treat myself to something. I was thinking of buying Chernobyl and or Timewreck and snatchin the free Qush. Or maybe just coughin up $125 for Moscas Blue Fin. Idk. I hate to pay $125 for a pack when I havent seen anyone elses results but I might just take the gamble and do it anyway. Old Time Moonshine x C99. It really appeals to me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Having a horrible week. So my girlfriend leaves me and I'm single again and I kinda wanna treat myself to something. I was thinking of buying Chernobyl and or Timewreck and snatchin the free Qush. Or maybe just coughin up $125 for Moscas Blue Fin. Idk. I hate to pay $125 for a pack when I havent seen anyone elses results but I might just take the gamble and do it anyway. Old Time Moonshine x C99. It really appeals to me.





Browser said:


> I'll let the pics do the talk, but pls feel free to drop any questions:
> 
> Early May:
> View Image
> ...


http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=224836.../\


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^Looks like Jehnks had a hand in that trim job 

My money finally founds it's way to the UK. hurray


----------



## cerberus (Apr 19, 2012)

i can vouch for their c99. the stuff i grew was fire and the male I choose absolutely killed it with my breeding project.. people knock mosca but i got nothin but good to say about them. I looked at the OTM's ::hahd:: and the otm x c99 sounds taste.e

sorry about the bitch, they do that some times..




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Having a horrible week. So my girlfriend leaves me and I'm single again and I kinda wanna treat myself to something. I was thinking of buying Chernobyl and or Timewreck and snatchin the free Qush. Or maybe just coughin up $125 for Moscas Blue Fin. Idk. I hate to pay $125 for a pack when I havent seen anyone elses results but I might just take the gamble and do it anyway. Old Time Moonshine x C99. It really appeals to me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 19, 2012)

Shitty times batman keep head up and things wiil be alright!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> *Bodhi- Dream Lotus* for sure. That one looks bomb. The GrapeStomperOG would be my next choice. Then the Snozz. But the dream lotus has got to be a winner. Santa Cruz Blue Dream Sativa cut x Snow Lotus. Sounds fantastic.





headbender said:


> im really interested in seeing the snozzberry and dream lotus im sure those will be super!





hydgrow said:


> Hey sketchy I want to grow the killing fields myself so thats my vote strickly because of the beautiful colors I see her produce. Also I think thats the one that has a killer green pheno..... I think.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah the dream lotus was something I wanted to buy but sold out too quick lol.. But yeah I would go with that as well. But kf and gsog are both some great strains so hard to choose from that!


thanks guys! I was leaning to the lotus side but, needed some pushing lol  so, 6 Dream Lotus to round out the next set...

Hey batman, I have That BlueFin,... been waiting to see some grows before I crack open mine but, I think/hope the $120 something investment is worth it  OTM too C99BX is at the bottom of that list.. but, still interested in running mine at some point after the OTM and Bluefin


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Are you talking about me sniping you? The only auction I've won was the blackberrykushXappalachia. I put like 260 as my max I won it for 227. If I sniped u my bad. I have a hard time keeping track of people's diff names from site to site. But I don't think I sniped you on those. But I honestly can't remember it may have been you. I just found out who you were over there his week. So sorry again if I did


ya it was all cool . . . .genetics get around . .. . . and congrats, ya i high bid at 175 i think and passed out . .. .lol . . .and no worries . . .cant wait to see em inflower . .. are they going to be popped any time soon

also i ahve different name for all my other accounts . . .. greespoon is what i normally go by . .. . . . . but no worries id never take it out on another perosn with the same interest as me it would be like hating myself


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 19, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I think so...
> 
> Samwell they are right??



i think red eye told me the drop was happening on 4/20 at the tude . .was gonna happen earlier then it was changed but dont quote me on that .


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

Last pack of jbj x stardawg disappeared before my eyes......lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Man I didn't even realize that may was so close.....fml. I hope the bodhi drop is closer to the end of the month. Even then I doubt I'll be copping much. Damn.
> 
> Im suprised more of you aren't stoked on the snowhigh drop that's about to happen any day.



im pissed actually . . .im broke. . . .may have to call in some favors to secure some of the snowhigh drop . . .. .i want more blueberry blast and purple monkey balls with that sputnik 1.1 i nit


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Get an Inline or SeaGreen yet?
> 
> Was going to say I love my CanMax 6", but have 0 exp with any others.


Not yet, but i know what im gettin.... (took me over a week to decide...LoL)

Decided to skip Ebay for the Inline & Filter.. Too much garbage...

Going with an Active Air Fan 4" 165cfm... And a ProFilter 4" x 18" filter..... 150cfm...
If you have any objections please let me know.. Will be buying these bitches in a few hours.....


----------



## taaldow (Apr 19, 2012)

well i just got my black rose and some black rhino my stash is looking real good now


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

that blue magoo is where it's at


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

taaldow said:


> well i just got my black rose and some black rhino my stash is looking real good now


Black Domina x White Rhino... Sounds Promising.. <--- Is that what you got?

Which Black rose did you get?
(highlife?)


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

waiting for laxfiz to try and snipe those legions...........8 more minutes


----------



## taaldow (Apr 19, 2012)

no its a pack of black rhino and a pack of black rose


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds good Jkahn. Forgot you said 4". I am now in the market for a carbon filter. house smells like angry skunks humping. Looked at the Phresh 6"x16 yesterday...crazy expensive for something I am going to have to replace in a year. 

Sorry to hear about the gf Batman. 

Sketchy- I vote Dream Lotus too. Nice buy on those. My Snozz is soooo slow. Not even tall enough to top at 28 days! Plush, Tahoe, and Eisbaer were topped 9 days ago and are bushing out and Snozz is short-bussin it. Hopefully its a Urkle pheno though.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

Built to enjoy sniped those legions last minute, laxfizzle was nowhere to be seen. Guess $115 was all mommy would put up


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 19, 2012)

Been lurkin here forever
I'm def a seed collector 
On the hunt for my favorite strains and been growing out single seeds of EVERYthing 
Got too many freebies goin right now but really only want to grow the elite
So far ones I am gonna keep going are:
Kushberry
Whiteberry
A-train
La confidential
Og the 18
I prefer feminized only because I hate wasting times with males
I do have sssdh and querkle regs going that I wouldn't mind if they are male to try to make some crosses
I have a lot of c99 chocolope grapegod and about 5 others I think will be keepers
I will have lots of clones of these and prolly have to throw a lot away just wanna keep the ones I love
I actually have plenty room with a 600 and two 400s all in different rooms
Anyways maybe you can give me some advice on GARDEN MUST HAVEs
Most of the "elite" strains in seed form are regs only but maybe there's something I missed?


----------



## Marley15 (Apr 19, 2012)

Man I hate hearing about all these Plush herms..

All 4 showed preflowers, 3/4 fems put them in flower a few days ago. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 19, 2012)

Guess I got out bid on those  was it lax?

Or did I win ?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

So is there a date on the SnowHigh drop, wouldn't mind getting in on some of that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> So is there a date on the SnowHigh drop, wouldn't mind getting in on some of that.


They are at cz. Just a matter of when they go up.

Hey lilbsdad do you have any pics of the blue dream in veg/or flower? I'm curious to see what it looks like. Greenman420 had one in a video he put up that looks identical. 

Id deffo go with the dream lotus. That has got to be ill. How does bodhi have so much fire? I want like all his gear. And you never hear anyone talking shit about him either. The only complaint I hear is people want more beans than he has available.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Id deffo go with the dream lotus. That has got to be ill. How does bodhi have so much fire? I want like all his gear.


Agreed.
& its because Bodhi has some super magical fucking powers. 
Dude touches celery and it starts to resinate. 

I've been watching the Bodhi grows for years over at Breedbay. I hear the same thing over and over. You want some sure fire get some Bodhi.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Id deffo go with the dream lotus. That has got to be ill. How does bodhi have so much fire? I want like all his gear. And you never hear anyone talking shit about him either. The only complaint I hear is people want more beans than he has available.


Truth. He's unique in the breeding world IMO.




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> & its because Bodhi has some super magical fucking powers.
> Dude touches celery and it starts to resinate.


Haha, he's got somethin' good goin on. Sorry about the girl btw. Buying seeds sounds like a nice way to feel better. I've been eyeing the ibg x otm lately. I just wish they were a bit cheaper.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm heading to Colorado for the cannabis cup. I asked my girl this morning if she thinks we will smoke anything as good as the a11? It's that good. I'm loving this plant. Bodhis the man.

Oh and samwell. I wont be starting the blackberrykushXappalachia till the fall. I actually haven't even received them yet. Mr.c forgot to include them in my last order I had. So he's holding on to them for me until I have my next order shipped.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 19, 2012)

I have one Blue Dream in flower (29 days) I will get some pics up in the next couple days, it is buried in the back of my room. Taking down some A-11s along with some Plush at my partners today, that A-11 is some funk for sure. And no hellraizer laxfiz did not show in that auction, I waited to see if he would. Someone else outbid you, I posted his name on here built to something...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> They are at cz. Just a matter of when they go up.


Didn't even notice they had a forum on cz til now. Gonna grab a pack or two of the pmb, sounds bomb.


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

shit i never realized i got a full ten pack of pipe dream from cz as a freebie


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

lol all the while attitude is giving away single seed dinafems that nobody gives a shit about.


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

lol ya tude freebies are a fucking joke i give them away or throw them away maybe i should save them and make hemp seed oil lol!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 19, 2012)

goodro wilson said:


> Been lurkin here forever
> I'm def a seed collector
> On the hunt for my favorite strains and been growing out single seeds of EVERYthing
> Got too many freebies goin right now but really only want to grow the elite
> ...


I think a lot of time, it's the seeds I have that are keepers. Just imagining what might come from them is a lot of fun. Then you grow it and your like, meh w/e. I'm still looking for my keepers, I would say must haves would probably be the standard strains to get a feel for the genetics. Since you prefer female seeds I would recommend trying g13 pineapple express (i have yet to see any bad reports from it) and I'm 3 weeks into flowering now and it's my best grower. Other popular ones are Blue widow from dinafem, resin seeds sour p and maybe some s1s of clone onlys. If you want to spend a little more, dr greenthumb has some interesting fems. Check out this guy's thread too:https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/395997-variety-singles-pick-mix-attitude.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 19, 2012)

Hellraizer nice grab on that mss x hindu kush! That's the only cvs thing I was tempted by. I have 1 confirmed Flodawg female, 4 unsexed. 3 confirmed a11g females. I am definately holdin on to this StarDawg male. ........everyone should hit there fav plant with some stardawg juice


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 19, 2012)

And bodhi confirmed the urkle x appalachia I'm testin for hof IS exactly the same as bodhis fantasy island. same father. Which is cool, and these plants are VERY impressive. I'm surprised how fruity they smell. ....................batman you should pop some of those fantasy islands!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> And bodhi confirmed the urkle x appalachia I'm testin for hof IS exactly the same as bodhis fantasy island. same father. Which is cool, and these plants are VERY impressive. I'm surprised how fruity they smell. ....................batman you should pop some of those fantasy islands!


Well lookie what I got today.







I want to get those Fantasy Islands going LastWood but I'm so fucking full right now. I just popped the CaliYos and A13xA11, Chernobyl, SnowdawgBX, Vics High, and I'm running a bunch of cuts. Need More Room!!! Lol. 
I am mad happy to get the Monk C99. Prolly the closest to real C99 I'm gonna get in seed form._

"a 4th generation IBL made by me, from "Original C99 F1 Genetics" aquired from Heavens Stairway around 2003. They are from the original gene pool...take her at 49 dayz for a clear soaring high. You can take her longer, but this is where you will get your paranoia from IMHO. She will still give you a super heady high, but it will be mixed with confusing and sometimes disorienting body thumping. Of course as with many strains, over indulgance will cause one form of paranoia or another. Most times I think it is your state of mind before blazing that determines paranoia or not. I will say though....if you have anxiety issues to steer clear of this line. It can bring on serious anxiety...Everyone experiences the high in their own unique way. Descriptions are just as varied. All I can do is relay from personal experience. Pure Haze gives me that electric effect. Akin to tripping on acid. C99 gives me more of a high behind the eyes balloon head walking on air feeling."_-* Brother Monk*

So I guess today wasn't such a bad day after all. 

The Venom OG from RD I got from a cool dude and I wanna get those going soon too. The California Dreaming aka Hazy OG I believe was unexpected but the more I check it out has me anxious to give it a look. 

More Dank days are coming.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn Batman, nice haul!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice on the females lastwood

Good score batman


----------



## Airwave (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well lookie what I got today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So C99 originally came from Heavens Stairway, not BM. I didn't know that. Heavens Stairway is defunct now I take it? I wonder what else they bred?

The C99 were freebies from Cannaseur or SeurBidz? Did you specifically ask for them?

I got the California Dreaming when the Attitude fucked up my order.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 19, 2012)

C99 is originaly from brothers grimm and they are defunk fo sho.

god damn bat, thats sicky sicksick.. 

god damnit i wanted those bodhi seeds. this is like salt or something lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

Brothers Grimm sold the original seed stock through Heavens Stairway. Brother Monk obtained the genetics and worked it to F4. The seeds were never meant for sale, they are meant to be freebies offered through Cannaseur and Seurbidz. I got them because I asked for them. I've done a ton of business with that site and don't really ever ask for anything..unless I know they're holding something special. They came with my Bodhi Fantasy Island. The only way you'll know what freebies they have is to look through the threads and posts on a regular basis. It's quite often they are holding some gems.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 19, 2012)

*Qrazy Quake (REF: 1772)*
Option 1 :*Regulars*
Option 2 :*10*£29.991




*Mighty Grape (REF: 1733)*
Option 1 :*Regular*
Option 2 :*5*£19.991




*Strawberry Sour Diesel (T-Light) (REF: 1564)*
Option 1 :*Feminised*
Option 2 :*5*£34.451




*Blueberry Headband (REF: 1775)*
Option 1 :*Feminised*
Option 2 :*3*£20.491 *Original Total*​£112.92​  *20% Discount*​- £8.00​(smoke) *Subtotal*​£104.92​  *Postage*​£8.00​  *Total*​£91.94​


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 19, 2012)

happy 4/20 overseas people.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 19, 2012)

Where u been gud?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

So who on the East Coast is setting their alarm clocks for 4am Est Time to get a free pack of TGA Qush from the Tude? & If so what other TGA packs are y'all buying?
Anyone besides me?


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 19, 2012)

here & there homie. 

fighting PM. loosing $. 

making $ & telling wells fargo ..big fuck you month ahead  

growing strains (nlb , alphadawg, choc mind melt, space princess, blackberry kush, carmel kush, 707, spacedawg, blue dream, killing fields, kashmir glory hole, blackberry kush, double white, sage, and my lovely grape stomper bx)

cracking beans : og kush , venneno, diesel, romberry

moving to a two week schedule... im so happy cause imma really bang them different ^ strains now.

playing in the lab. working on making 12 dry zips every 2 weeks. going to play in veg now. 

buying equipment.

fucking this new very sexy professorial type hottie! ...in & out & in & out ...stockings ...face down ball gagged on the floor <== sing it with me now 2x & some hey now jazz hands.

listening to music & finding new bands

buying seeds you think i cant get !

smoking strains & smoking strains some more.

making hash & ow yes smoking it.

& being a faux hater sometimes fagatronic like bitch caught in a really bad version of a "tron" flick. 

you know the regular stuff. 
beep. beep.

other than hating on dem auction fags, how about u?

^ that shit was funny by the way.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 19, 2012)

I went to order headband bx from cz the day before easter, mr c insisted on sending it for free. I am hoping its all behing us. Its really awesome that he's doing that because I know he doesn't have to, and I don't even think he should. ........and I was gonna get some tga but I went with lambsbread from sativa diva. I want all the sativa diva gear and snowhigh too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 19, 2012)

It would be awesome to do a "fastest sativa" grow with c99, lambsbread and big sur holy bud


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 19, 2012)

wow. went to check what batman is TGA talking about.

the 'tude just changed their website. 
looks real cool.

i predict crash & burn & server upgrade nightmare type shit on 4/20.

next gen got some new fire out. nice. romulan hashplant. and some skunky thing. yum.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I went to order headband bx from cz the day before easter, mr c insisted on sending it for free. I am hoping its all behing us. Its really awesome that he's doing that because I know he doesn't have to, and I don't even think he should. ........and I was gonna get some tga but I went with lambsbread from sativa diva. I want all the sativa diva gear and snowhigh too.


What!? You get shit for free and I can't even order from their after several attempts. When I got feed up and said wtf why are you ignoring me I've sent a a shitload of PM's and your ignoring me!! and got my account deleted for "being a drama queen". lol

Fuck I want a lot of strains from their and I am still butt-hurt that I can't order from CZ

Wish I knew one of y'all so I could have you guys order then ship to me lol

So what happened that you got some seeds for free TLW?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> *Qrazy Quake (REF: 1772)*
> Option 1 :*Regulars*
> Option 2 :*10*£29.991
> 
> ...


Nice the code is working? I am gonna order now then. I was figuring it out the other night and I will save 60 bucks with the promo code! HOLLA!!!


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wow. went to check what batman is TGA talking about.
> 
> the 'tude just changed their website.
> looks real cool.
> ...


it has already started..its going to be crazy.


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

where is that promo code for?


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> where is that promo code for?


seaofseeds.com


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

taaldow said:


> well i just got my black rose and some black rhino my stash is looking real good now





jkahndb0 said:


> Black Domina x White Rhino... Sounds Promising.. <--- Is that what you got?
> 
> Which Black rose did you get?
> (highlife?)





taaldow said:


> no its a pack of black rhino and a pack of black rose



Black Domina x White Rhino ===== Black Rhino





goodro wilson said:


> Been lurkin here forever
> I'm def a seed collector
> On the hunt for my favorite strains and been growing out single seeds of EVERYthing
> Got too many freebies goin right now but really only want to grow the elite
> ...



Wussup GoodDro....

If you want some quality fems, id check out SannieShop.com....
Look for the Breeders names in the descriptions... Escobar is one of the best breeders around, not just on that site... And a lot of breeder's, Use his seeds to find breeding parents... Plus at $30- bux, a lil more for Fem's you might as well give it a shot.. Trust me you won't be disapointed...



Motherfucker!!
I got a package from Seedbay..(2 days in a row..LoL)
But today i got some:
*1 &#8211; SOUR BERRY CRÈME [AKA SATELLITE FUEL] &#8211; (GALADRIEL [REZDOG] X BLUBONIC) &#8211; REG
GALADRIEL &#8211; (SOURDIESEL X C99)
(/\.... a footnote from my master seed list.... No im not OCD wit it...LoL Everybody has footnotes on their seed lists right?..LoL)

And damn near 20% of the 15 seeds were cracked/smooshed....




hellraizer30 said:


> Guess I got out bid on those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hell what were you biddin on?




karmas a bitch said:


> They are at cz. Just a matter of when they go up.
> 
> Hey lilbsdad do you have any pics of the blue dream in veg/or flower? I'm curious to see what it looks like. Greenman420 had one in a video he put up that looks identical.
> 
> Id deffo go with the dream lotus. That has got to be ill. How does bodhi have so much fire? I want like all his gear. And you never hear anyone talking shit about him either. The only complaint I hear is people want more beans than he has available.



Yo KaB... LoL
Actually GreenMan was "Raggin" on Bodhi for his Deep Chunk (sat pheno) x Malawi..

Your Two Favorites.. What a coincidence...

Greenman said that DC a 100% pure indica can't have a Sativa Pheno.. but he didnt say it like that.. search skunkmag greenman420 deep chunk sativa pheno.. it might come up...



karmas a bitch said:


> I'm heading to Colorado for the cannabis cup. I asked my girl this morning if she thinks we will smoke anything as good as the a11? It's that good. I'm loving this plant. Bodhis the man.


Safe Trip bro...
& Enjoy!!


LoL.. This long as post..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd say that was a very rude reply ....


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

seems like someones hating on bodhi cuz his gear is so sought after


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> seems like someones hating on bodhi cuz his gear is so sought after


It's like finding the Golden ticket in a Wonka bar, except a little less elusive. Haters will do their thing.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'd say that was a very rude reply ....



Hey sketch did you see the 6-7 week pheno of the killing fields that was posted on OG? 

Just more good reason to pop those KF!


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It's like finding the Golden ticket in a Wonka bar, except a little less elusive. Haters will do their thing.


im with ya there batman, i popped ten bodhi this round and ill probbly pop some more bodhi next round!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Hey sketch did you see the 6-7 week pheno of the killing fields that was posted on OG?
> 
> Just more good reason to pop those KF!


this I did not... any pic's and is OG overgrow....(was not online yet in those days)


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

open grow its the sannies forum, as pretty as the color is in the kf it just looks gross to me,


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

oo... right on


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wow. went to check what batman is TGA talking about.
> 
> the 'tude just changed their website.
> looks real cool.
> ...


Looks like they got a choice between regular and fem freebies now


----------



## headbender (Apr 19, 2012)

for some reason sannies gear never impressed me as much as the others breeders on his site like esko, motarebel, and dynasty

hell ya reg freebies finally the tude pulledtheir head out their ass on that one and two tga strains to boot fuck ya!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

Where? I still see the server update page


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow. Tude is up for me. They took Blue Paki off Bodhis lineup. I have a crappy cpu and this is going to crash the shit out of it. Site looks fancy and much easier to navigate.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

Yea but I don't see the email notification anymore???


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Where? I still see the server update page


just take the server update part of the url and refresh....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks... Hazeman has 2 new strains out.. Elephant Stomper and grape 13 both look fucking dank! 10 seeds for 50 is not bad either..


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2012)

i just singd in at the tude, its nice so far,nice layout.

got to change that avi tho...lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

303 seeds is there now.. not sure if it was before...

Also THEY HAVE A PRICE MATCH GUARANTEE!!!!!!
DONT FORGET TO MENTION HEMPDEPOT'S PRICE ON TGA EVERYONE!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 19, 2012)

303 seeds Snow Goddess.....(Loompa Headband x Chem d) x ( Trainwreck Bx3 x PCK)
12 regs for $75....
8-14 weeks..wtf?
LoL.. it says that for everyone...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> open grow its the sannies forum, as pretty as the color is in the kf it just looks gross to me,


yup, after checking a little deeper into this strain again...Love that coloring! to bad the green is the tastier of the two from reading the description again. This is what I decided on dropping in paper towels for the next run

5 Blue Widow (don't ask)
6 Dream Lotus
6 Killing Fields 

So, that makes

4 StarkillerOG in dirt 
4 Karma Bitch in dirt

5 Inferno Haze F2 (seedlings)
6 Super Silver Strawberry Lotus (1 gallon pots)
3 Detroit DieselsF5 (1 Gallon pots)

4...err I mean 3 Plushberry in flower
2 dynamite 2 weeks from harvest 

There has just got to be a winner somewhere along this line..lol
can't wait to get all the SSSL & DDF5 in flower


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> yup, after checking a little deeper into this strain again...Love that coloring! to bad the green is the tastier of the two from reading the description again. This is what I decided on dropping in paper towels for the next run
> 
> 5 Blue Widow (don't ask)
> 6 Dream Lotus
> ...


Cool. Can't wait to see those Karma Bitch and Dream Lotus grow up.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Cool. Can't wait to see those Karma Bitch and Dream Lotus grow up.


same here bro! That's fire you scored form bodhi sounds amazing!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 19, 2012)

nice Sketchy, that is quite the rotation. Hope you find quality purp, dank OG, and some oddities out of it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> nice Sketchy, that is quite the rotation. Hope you find quality purp, dank OG, and some oddities out of it.


Like*

I'm going to continue to act like the like button is still around...


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

now im only getting the old attitude layout, anyone else having the same problem


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

yea, same here


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

shitty i wonder when the promo will begin and if everything will be dropped at the same time?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm going to take a stab the attitude works like another business.. use to sell toys and odd ball stuff. I know that it's normally right when a place opens (9AM) or a little after (anywhere 20mins-2 hours) they have opened. from the looks of the site being down,having a new layout,then back to the regular set up... I feel like they have everything up and ready to go for 9am but, again this is just a educated guess at best.

Edit:
cannaventure only had a few of the stuff CV got listed when I looked
I remember not seeing any
Mass skunk
Lemon skunk x KK strawberry


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

ya i guess we will find out i hope i dont miss anything!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm keeping myself up with bong rips.... o yea it's 4-20.. LOL maybe a little hash now  any of u guys pulling an all nigher rally? I have a ton of trimming to do so I know I'll be up


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

ya of course i wouldnt be a seed collector if i didnt


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

when the new layout was up I saw GDP's Ken's Kush and about 4 new Rare Dankness strains added. They even had more 303 Seeds listed but only 2 now. I want that Snow Goddess baddd!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

good point.. ;lol 

anyone care to shead some light on 303 seeds?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

this is their new website

http://www.303seeds.com/home

They're saying Snow Goddess tested at 5.8% CDB


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks interesting. Lots of CO companies poppin up now. It will be interesting to see how their genetics roll.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

indeed.. one of the reasons I'm excited to see the RD gear I picked up in action. If I can't find a winner out of 100 seeds then,well you know....


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

RD gear better be good because I bought 9 strains from them already and still want 2 more


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn....LoL

You better Believe Rare Dankness better be good....
Cause it looks like multiple people bought 5 - 10 packs +.. 
With very little working knowledge of the Company/Skillz of RD.....

This will either be one huge Catastrophe, or an awesome Danktastic Extravaganza....


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn right about that...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> RD gear better be good because I bought 9 strains from them already and still want 2 more


WORD!

Still want
Golden Goat X Nevil's Wreck
Old Blueberry X Nevil's Wreck
Bubba Kush ('Katsu' cut) X Nevil's Wreck 
Bubba Kush X Stone Mtn 
Old Blue x Afghani #1 IBL
501st 
scott's OG



jkahndb0 said:


> Damn....LoL
> 
> You better Believe Rare Dankness better be good....
> Cause it looks like multiple people bought 5 - 10 packs +..
> ...


kind of like the $1000+ I spent on tga just to have my first run of his gear having two females filled with nanners... The lord be funny.


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 20, 2012)

Ya I am sure you fill find a plethora of winners out of that action, lol. I need to pick some up and put it on the list of shit to do. I really wanna find a good neville's wreck cross to do while waiting on the OG's to come back around. Ahh the choices.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm trying to order Cash Crop Ken's Watermelon x Nuken, and Kish from Medicinal Seed Bank but getting no response. Anyone ever order from there?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ya I am sure you fill find a plethora of winners out of that action, lol. I need to pick some up and put it on the list of shit to do. I really wanna find a good neville's wreck cross to do while waiting on the OG's to come back around. Ahh the choices.


GOAT wreck would be my choice if I get one of the neville's wreck crosses


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;M4ExiKRwIhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4ExiKRwIhU&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G208eb06RVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]

Giving my back a break from trimming and surfing youtube killing time and this had me in dying..... I could just be really high tho


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> kind of like the $1000+ I spent on tga just to have my first run of his gear having two females filled with nanners... The lord be funny.


I get a few nanners, but nothing a quick snip can't fix. It starts pretty late though. I think a lot of it comes from people trying to take TGA gear too far into flowering. I am starting to believe my Pink Plush needs to be done at 55-60, I normally have been taking it at 9 weeks. Once the gear goes so far, though it does start to push nanners a bit. But if you take a lot of strains that far, they will start hermying as a self defense mech to propogate itself.


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> GOAT wreck would be my choice if I get one of the neville's wreck crosses


I liked the look of it, but anything 80ish days is too long for me.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

time to roll a spliff of Tigers Milk and hold a medi before this shit starts....Then it's harvest time!!!! Tranquil's and Dank Sinatra's to name a few coming down today...

My order:

Bright Moments
Blue Magoo x JBJ
Snow Goddess 
Ace Of Spades
Apollo 13 x Vortex
Jack The Ripper
Blueberry


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I get a few nanners, but nothing a quick snip can't fix. It starts pretty late though. I think a lot of it comes from people trying to take TGA gear too far into flowering. I am starting to believe my Pink Plush needs to be done at 55-60, I normally have been taking it at 9 weeks. Once the gear goes so far, though it does start to push nanners a bit. But if you take a lot of strains that far, they will start hermying as a self defense mech to propogate itself.



You know Ccostal said the same thing on youtube to me on Mr.FarmerJohn420's video... LOL I'll say the same thing.. It was the start of week 4.. I'm more pissed out of the 5 females I started out with and out of the two that did hermie... one had to be my only "purple/pink" pheno.... wait best part is that I ordered more of those to pheno hunt a good purple one out... (still going to do it).. just sux knowing you will for sure have a hermie or two. when out of all the fem seeds I have cracked only a few ever spit nanners out. makes me think it's not a real advantage to using Regs over fems..

this is all just me being angry about the purple lady lol but, I think it still holds some water... if fems hermie and regs hermie what's the benefits? except if you planning on breeding


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 20, 2012)

My purple and pink phenos are both killer in their own right. Different buzz/growth style, but still killer. I think if you ran a huge run of seeds looking for a dank female or male, you would find some truly special lady or ladies. I found 3 (kept 2, let 1 go because she was a weak vegger.) ALL the females I have grown from my plushberry run were killer, smelled incredible, and were SUPER resinous.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

trust me!!! that smell off of that pheno was absolutely amazing!! reason I'm still planning on doing the purple bitch run 2.0


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

M.A.G.O.Ooo is up!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

Dr. Underground strains in stock


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

303 is up also! glad your getting some magoo sketch!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> 303 is up also! glad your getting some magoo sketch!


I was about to go roll a joint to...not like it would have sold out before I was done but, that would have made the o'l asshole pucker up a bit..LOL now it's time to roll one up and relax the TGA promo is up and running to btw


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

1st order in



Order Summary:
*Product**Product Code**Quantity**Price*Cannaventure Seeds Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds CANF3031£41.99Gage Green Seeds Bright Moments
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds GAGX2831£65.69UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#4 Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Attitude Grinder
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Green House Lanyard
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Papers
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
Order Date/Time:Apr 20 2012, 08:54 AMPayment Method:SagePayShipping Method:INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
REMOVED FROM BREEDERS PACKS AND REPACKED
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE

Subtotal:£107.68 Discount Coupon
420- £10.77  Total Tax:£0.00  Shipping:£8.50  *Grand Total:**£105.41* 


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> [video=youtube;M4ExiKRwIhU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4ExiKRwIhU&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G208eb06RVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]
> 
> Giving my back a break from trimming and surfing youtube killing time and this had me in dying..... I could just be really high tho


Fucking hilarious.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

170 packs of bright moments


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just got my order in.

*Product**Product Code**Quantity**Price* Pick and Mix Seeds Emerald Triangle Seeds Super Sour OG Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds PICF3431£4.99 Pick and Mix Seeds Emerald Triangle Seeds Royal Purple Kush Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds PIC43431£4.99 Pick and Mix Seeds Emerald Triangle Seeds Lost Coast OG Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds PICU3432£9.98 Pick and Mix Seeds Emerald Triangle Seeds Mastodon Kush Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds PICJ3432£9.98 Pick and Mix Seeds Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76 Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds PICP3432£9.98 Pick and Mix Seeds Emerald Triangle Seeds Trinity Kush Feminized
Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds PICQ3431£4.99 UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Attitude Grinder
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Green House Lanyard
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Papers
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Confidant (Apr 20, 2012)

Got so much stuff lately - some might say too much heh - now it's time for a break. Aside from Bodhi-drops, of course.

Once I get all this gear sorted out, I'll get some collection shots up!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

I got my order in too.


*Product**Product Code**Quantity**Price* TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds TGAB1251£34.99 TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds TGAG1251£34.99 FREE TGA Subcool Seeds Qush 5 reg
TGA PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Attitude Grinder
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Green House Lanyard
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Papers
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Feels a little like Christmas.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> You know Ccostal said the same thing on youtube to me on Mr.FarmerJohn420's video... LOL I'll say the same thing.. It was the start of week 4.. I'm more pissed out of the 5 females I started out with and out of the two that did hermie... one had to be my only "purple/pink" pheno.... wait best part is that I ordered more of those to pheno hunt a good purple one out... (still going to do it).. just sux knowing you will for sure have a hermie or two. when out of all the fem seeds I have cracked only a few ever spit nanners out. makes me think it's not a real advantage to using Regs over fems..
> 
> this is all just me being angry about the purple lady lol but, I think it still holds some water... if fems hermie and regs hermie what's the benefits? except if you planning on breeding


Ccoastal is a sparkling fanboy with a throbbing hard on for Sub. The dude says he's an expert and teacher, but make claims like some strains don't take to hydro. But has no examples, proof, or shit except for "that's what his grow guru told him". I've read a LOT over the past 12 years and I've never heard of a plant genetically not liking hydroponics. He also says he's not a fanboy. Lol. I got herms from Cheesequake and Sputnik 2.0. around week 4 and 5.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

Im going to pass on the tude drops


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

TGA Subcool Seeds Ace of Spades
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGAG125/-12£69.98TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGAG125/-14£139.96Gage Green Seeds Bright Moments
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsTGAG125/-12£131.38TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGAG125/-11£34.99303 Seeds Bio-Diesel
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 SeedsTGAG125/-11£46.99303 Seeds Snow Goddess
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 SeedsTGAG125/-11£46.99TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGAG125/-12£69.98TGA Subcool Seeds Cheese Quake
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGA1125/minus one1£34.99Cannaventure Seeds Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 SeedsTGA1125/minus one1£41.99FREE TGA Subcool Seeds Qush 5 reg
TGA PROMO5FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#5 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#4 Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Attitude Grinder
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Green House Lanyard
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Papers
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

fuck ya order is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck Headbender whats that a $500 order? lol

I just wanted the free Qush. I wanted TimeWreck and more Chernobyl anyway so this promo was perfect for me.


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

shit almost twice that lol fuck it right!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

guess if you order two ten packs you get 2 free packs of Qush...? O and attitude is down..lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im going to pass on the tude drops


Ditto that.
I'd love some Bright Moments, but my bank account doesn't agree with me.
I'm pretty good on seeds after my recent Sea of Seeds purchase anyways, I've plenty to grow through.

Happy 4/20 everyone.
I hope that all of you get the seeds that you're after today.


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

yes sir i got 25 qush


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

Not too happy about all these god damn auto's but shit oh well.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 1st order in
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ccoastal is a sparkling fanboy with a throbbing hard on for Sub. The dude says he's an expert and teacher, but make claims like some strains don't take to hydro. But has no examples, proof, or shit except for "that's what his grow guru told him". I've read a LOT over the past 12 years and I've never heard of a plant genetically not liking hydroponics. He also says he's not a fanboy. Lol. I got herms from Cheesequake and Sputnik 2.0. around week 4 and 5.





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I got my order in too.
> 
> 
> *Product**Product Code**Quantity**Price* TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
> ...





headbender said:


> TGA Subcool Seeds Ace of Spades
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGAG125/-12£69.98TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 SeedsTGAG125/-14£139.96Gage Green Seeds Bright Moments
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsTGAG125/-12£131.38TGA Subcool Seeds Timewreck
> ...


Hell Fucking Yes!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

To me the qush dont look all that good, and i got all the newest ggg gear and all but the mango of cvg


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

to be honest I'm waiting on the void to replace the Qush... looks like more fun


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ccoastal is a sparkling fanboy with a throbbing hard on for Sub. The dude says he's an expert and teacher, but make claims like some strains don't take to hydro. But has no examples, proof, or shit except for "that's what his grow guru told him". I've read a LOT over the past 12 years and I've never heard of a plant genetically not liking hydroponics. He also says he's not a fanboy. Lol. I got herms from Cheesequake and Sputnik 2.0. around week 4 and 5.


I disagree Ccoastal's a really nice guy who never came off as an expert or anything but a nice guy. He loves TGA gear but actually most everything he's running right now isn't TGA. He is based in Oregon and has a cut of Blue Magoo, I know that much. I talk to him quite a bit on IRC. He never puts anyone down,and helps anyone he can.

Being around the boards so long I've heard others say that some strains don't take as well to hydro also myself. & so what if he tells you someone told him that. It's not the first time I've heard that as well.



SketchyGrower said:


> to be honest I'm waiting on the void to replace the Qush... looks like more fun


Ugh terrible strain..IMO

Peppery, spicy, butane taste.. not at all what I expected.
A13bx is way better. & I'm betting Timewreck or even Vortex is even better than that.
Apollo is a great plant all in all, but Void disagreed with me.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Ugh terrible strain..IMO
> 
> Peppery, spicy, butane taste.. not at all what I expected.
> A13bx is way better. & I'm betting Timewreck or even Vortex is even better than that.
> Apollo is a great plant all in all, but Void disagreed with me.


OOooO no no no not ever do I wish to taste that regiment of flavors lol I don't have Apollo I do have vortex already but, yea.... they are not free so maybe I'll spring now for the CV gear


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> OOooO no no no not ever do I wish to taste that regiment of flavors lol



It was a huge disappointment. I got my Void beans when they were unreleased as testers.. Easy plant to grow, and potent. But the flavor, and smell was absolutely wretched.

Idk how Sub even keeps Void as a current strain. I bet it gets axed soon. I never hear anything much good about it.
Definitely not grape, lol.


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

the qush wasnt the motivating factor in my order ive been planning to get more tga for awhile now i really wanted chernobyl a few people highly recommend that and batmans pics are fuckin ridiculous and i wanted more aos cuz i only had one pack never had deep purple so i grabbed those also and the timewreck and cq are for a friend. not really sure whats up with 303 but they sound really good and of course i had to get som bright moments cuz the one from cz wasnt enough and bog never replied to my emails!

you better get on that cv gear i know you want those blue magoo's lol!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> .... had to get som bright moments cuz the one from cz wasnt enough and bog never replied to my emails!


Maybe Bog is hangin out with Mr. C, lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

* Address 1*
Cannaventure Seeds Purkle Berry (Purple Urkle Clone x Purple Berry BX)
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 SeedsCAN33032£103.98 Cannaventure Seeds Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 SeedsCANF3032£83.98 UFO#5 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#1 Ch9 Female Seeds Super HazeFREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#4 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering FeminizedFREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon AutomaticFREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#3 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized AutomaticFREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

*Address 2*


Cannaventure Seeds Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 SeedsCANF3031£41.99 Cannaventure Seeds Purkle Berry (Purple Urkle Clone x Purple Berry BX)
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 SeedsCAN33031£51.99 TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsTGAU125/no du2£139.98 FREE TGA Subcool Seeds Qush 5 regTGA PROMO2FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#5 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super HazeFREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering FeminizedFREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#4 Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon AutomaticFREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized AutomaticFREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Attitude Grinder420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Green House Lanyard420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Papers420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


Decided that I have enough stuff I'm testing the waters with.. I know that there are plush that hermie but, I also know there are people out there with bomb purple phat bud pheno's and it's smells flipping amazing (BCS pheno) so, I'll put my money on that instead of another guess with sub....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

Someone likes and wants their Berry flavored Bud, lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Maybe Bog is hangin out with Mr. C, lol.


Big c been answering good these last few days seem hes trying to turn thing around


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Big c been answering good these last few days seem hes trying to turn thing around


yea he just kinda told me off for not following thru with that order it took him 3 weeks to respond to, aside from asking for extra tracking/insurance fees. I told him straight up, sorry dude, not interested if its this complicated. oh well. his response "well at least i got back to you"


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Someone likes and wants their Berry flavored Bud, lol.


the more and more I get to taste other stuff the more and more I'm shying away from stuff with random names..(critical sensi Star) (Heavy Duty Fruity <--LIES)(Sharks Breath) If it's not from word of mouth or advertised in the name ie.. Skunk,Berry,twat... wait X that last flavor...at least I'm thinking I am good... such a bummer to tend a plant/plants for it's whole life just to get some kind of god awful smell... still have like 2 P left off that critical sensi garbage.. in fact in the garbage this shit is going.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats up with the extra fees? I lost a order from cz and he made it right but i wonder if others are loosing order to


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea he just kinda told me off for not following thru with that order it took him 3 weeks to respond to, aside from asking for extra tracking/insurance fees. I told him straight up, sorry dude, not interested if its this complicated. oh well. his response "well at least i got back to you"



Boom! Account deleted "drama queen" no one talks down to mr. C he is god! Now you must pay! Lmao

Dude has a point it was only 3 weeks to get a response...... Hahahaha 3 weeks

Happy 420 errbody! Smoke weed everyday.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY [email protected])..... umm I mean 420!!!

















and for you ladies out there










o yea!


----------



## Moz. (Apr 20, 2012)

How come so many people are after the new strains from CVS? Aren't they all just a bunch of untested F1's?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Moz. said:


> How come so many people are after the new strains from CVS? Aren't they all just a bunch of untested F1's?


not so much looking for stability myself... just really like what is in the cross, my thinking (Chronic x Dank = Fire!) but, I get called a moron a lot so.... yea


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

2nd order


Order Summary:
*Product**Product Code**Quantity**Price*303 Seeds Snow Goddess
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 12 Seeds 303S3861£46.99Hazeman Seeds Breakout
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds HAZF3071£31.99UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Attitude Grinder
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Green House Lanyard
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Papers
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Hazeman Seeds 88 G-13 Hashplant
Hazeman Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
Order Date/Time:Apr 20 2012, 10:26 AMPayment Method:SagePayShipping Method:INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
REMOVED FROM BREEDERS PACKS AND REPACKED
DO NOT ADD GUARANTEE

Subtotal:£78.98 Discount Coupon
420- £7.90  Total Tax:£0.00  Shipping:£8.50  *Grand Total:**£79.58* 


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2012)

so...attitude's new site didnt work? lol back to the old one again...

what happened to hazeman's new strains? was checkin them out last night but the site went down..


edit - oh yeah....happy 420 everybody


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

just a lil pic from last harvest...
Bodhi Seeds - Tigers Milk (keeper pheno)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

outstanding pic there higher medz~


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2012)

very nice, meds. great work.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a big fan of cv or Tga so I passed on this promo..

Isnt qush bubba kush x space queen
same as akg bubba love?
Yeah I'll def pass


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

K, I'm sure I have said this be4 but,.... wait wait. wait bodhi is dropping stuff in may right? k, after the bodhi drop I'm done..... for a good while


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2012)

decided on bodhi's purple nepali...it's soaking atm.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

CVS gear is tested i know two testers here in washington . . . and a few on thcfamer


their breeding stock is immaculate i know where they got there fire og, alien kush, hog, blue magoo and im sure a few others 

i have personally smoked stock of JBJ and some others from there rep there stuff is good, idk about amazing but I think there will be a lot of new CVS growers soon


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Not a big fan of cv or Tga so I passed on this promo..
> 
> Isnt qush bubba kush x space queen
> same as akg bubba love?
> Yeah I'll def pass


yup, same thing.

did you see the cali con promo? free 12 mixed pack.

you've got mail.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

No I didn't see that lol... I got a bunch of cc gear and do far on the Buddha og no hermie flowers.. I'm gonna pop the strawberry og next with a couple hazy og


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 20, 2012)

GDP seeds has a new strain up too....Ken's Kush

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/granddaddy-purple-seeds-kens-kush/prod_4308.html


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

bubba love is bubba x snowdawg bx so not really the same lol and we all know space dude is a proven male should be quite a bit better than the bubba love


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> GDP seeds has a new strain up too....Ken's Kush
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/granddaddy-purple-seeds-kens-kush/prod_4308.html


How is the strain ruderalis and photoperiod?

*Sex :* Regular
*Type :* Ruderalis
*Flowering :* Photoperiod
*Genetics :* 
*Flowering Time :* Medium
*Outdoor Harvest :* 
*Height :* Medium
*THC Level : *
*Characteristics :*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> bubba love is bubba x snowdawg bx


On my packaging it says space queen?


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

well everything else says snowdawg bx
*Type: Indica / Sativa, Mostly indica
Sex: Regular
Genetics: Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Snowdawg BX
Flowering Time: Medium
Outdoor Harvest: 
Height: Medium
Characteristics:
the kens kush looks gross lol​

*


----------



## John12 (Apr 20, 2012)

anyone know of a gift card that good for international orders without registering it? Use to use nfinanse but now it doesnt work  use to work just fine before. Got it early april but from what ive heard visa's are no longer good for international orders......please help if possible


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

aww I kind of wanted it to be space queen too.... then I could of had Thunder dome BubbaLove vs Qush [video=youtube;pmRAiUPdRjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmRAiUPdRjk[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

John12 said:


> anyone know of a gift card that good for international orders without registering it? Use to use nfinanse but now it doesnt work  use to work just fine before. Got it early april but from what ive heard visa's are no longer good for international orders......please help if possible


from what I understand they are no good anymore... no more gift cards useable over seas (I'm about 75% sure on this)


----------



## Moz. (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> not so much looking for stability myself... just really like what is in the cross, my thinking (Chronic x Dank = Fire!) but, I get called a moron a lot so.... yea


That's cool man. I was thinking of picking up some of the newer strains, they do sound tasty, but I don't like the idea of paying be a tester. 




Samwell Seed Well said:


> CVS gear is tested i know two testers here in washington . . . and a few on thcfamer
> 
> 
> their breeding stock is immaculate i know where they got there fire og, alien kush, hog, blue magoo and im sure a few others
> ...


I was only refering to the newer lines that just came out today at the attitude and recently at other places. I know some of the lines are tested and stable, I'm growing out some JBJ right now because I've seen enough info and reviews on it to know it's good, but I'm not aware of anbody growing out the newer stuff.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 20, 2012)

Is that "Jazz Berry Jam" you're referring to Moz?

That has definitely gotta be one of the more underrated strains out there. There's a pic of it on some forum where the poster was talking out it growing outside in 100 degree heat. Sounds pretty resilient!

I myself am waiting for the Purple Berry Bx to drop on Attitude, if it ever does...


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 20, 2012)

hey guys happy 420. the 303 seeds bio-diesel, is one of the best diesels i've ever had, its very similar to deathstar.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> On my packaging it says space queen?


On mine it says SnowdawgBX.. so it's not even crossed with Snowdawg but with Alphas BX [snowdawg x spacedawg]. I'm willing to bet Qush is a far better product.


----------



## Moz. (Apr 20, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Is that "Jazz Berry Jam" you're referring to Moz?
> 
> That has definitely gotta be one of the more underrated strains out there. There's a pic of it on some forum where the poster was talking out it growing outside in 100 degree heat. Sounds pretty resilient!
> 
> I myself am waiting for the Purple Berry Bx to drop on Attitude, if it ever does...


Yeah the Jazz Berry Jam. I didn't know she's that resilient, that's good to know, thanks for that info. I also wanted the Purple Berry but when they're in stock I'm broke and now that I have money they're not in stock.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

wait you guys havent seen pics of jazz berry jam?






by snowblind he has some crazy pics


----------



## Moz. (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wait you guys havent seen pics of jazz berry jam?


who said that?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

anyone know where I can get any SnowHigh seeds online?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

other then the ones at attitude I have seen no pic's of JBJ or Purple Berry Diesel ...... you got's some ??


----------



## Moz. (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> other then the ones at attitude I have seen no pic's of JBJ or Purple Berry Diesel ...... you got's some ??


I don't have any personally but CVS has a subforum at the farm, cannazon, cannacollective, and IC and there are a bunch that both CVS posted as well as other growers.

edit - I don't have anything worth posting, yet. I just put one into flower a couple of days ago, killed a male, and have four babies going. So nothing worth seeing.


----------



## John12 (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> from what I understand they are no good anymore... no more gift cards useable over seas (I'm about 75% sure on this)



Well that sucks horribly! lol. So how does everyone go about getting their gems? Their bank card?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 20, 2012)

dang i will say this they are not advertising there product correctly . .. .heres one more


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wait you guys havent seen pics of jazz berry jam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE* 

just looked up snowblind jazz berry jam .... ummm yea, wow!


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 20, 2012)

Picked uP Kushberry and la con from sos to restock 
We will see how they are.i been tryin out new seed sites still waitin to hear back from cannazon what's up with them?
Almost got the jazzberry jam but I haven't heard much about it
but I also got some bright moments from the tude
Who's the breeder for lemonese


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 20, 2012)

Moz. said:


> I also wanted the Purple Berry but when they're in stock I'm broke and now that I have money they're not in stock.


Same here. I see that CV has finally dropped some gear on the 'tude. There's a few that catch my eye but with so little info I just don't have the money right now to be playing craps like that, lol.

Btw, Happy 420 to everyone!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

I see that prepaid debit cards can't be used anymore... so I tried using my bank card for the hell of it and it still won't work. This sucks


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

have to call and ask why your card is being declined... I did and it's been working fine


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

you have to call and get your card authorized for international transactions, international orders get flagged as fraud very often


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

a) usually your card is declined (not talking about $) as a security measure.
a1) i actually had to make a sagepay account to get my shit to work
a2) read what headbender said

freedom of seeds , romberry ===> so far pathetic 

2 of 3 seedlings are shooters & then stall ....living their entire "life" as crap seedlings.

one left thinking about chucking it & gonna crack the other 2 for a laugh.

5 regs = nothing

^ nice !


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> On mine it says SnowdawgBX.. so it's not even crossed with Snowdawg but with Alphas BX [snowdawg x spacedawg]. I'm willing to bet Qush is a far better product.


thats what i was thinkin if space dude has sired many great strains its obvious it will be better, theres a reason sub uses him all the time lol cuz hes a super stud!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dang i will say this they are not advertising there product correctly . .. .heres one more


Yah i picked up JBJ, on the first release when everyone else was leavin it behind...
Redeye was like JBJ is highly underrrated it is one of the best strains that CV has... (and more %chance of findin color than purple berry bx)

I love Hazeman he always comes through...
Very happy to have 88g13/HP... And White Grapes Shipped for just $60-.. 
Screw the 4/20 promo..
Ill prob run the WOS- auto Afghan Kush just to see what its like....


> Hazeman Seeds White Grapes
> Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsHAZF3071£31.99 UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering FeminizedFREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized AutomaticFREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Attitude Grinder420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Green House Lanyard420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] Free Papers420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] FREE Hazeman Seeds 88 G-13 HashplantHazeman Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
> Order Date/Time:Apr 20 2012, 14:51 PMPayment Method:SagePayShipping Method:INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
> ORIGINAL BREEDERS PACKS
> ...


My shit never gets declined.... And i never activated overseas payments...
And i use two different cards... I guess its just the card you use....


----------



## taaldow (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 to all


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

damn i had no idea there was a hazeman promo as well, if tose arent gone when they release the new stuff ill grab some


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

Got it to work after 3 phone calls...

Picked up my third pack of Blue Magoo x JBJ

And my second pack of Bright Moments.

Might go pack later and grab another pack of Pakistani Citral Kush x Chem D but I'm ok with the single pack I have now. We'll see how I feel after I get paid today


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

oh and lol at a free greenhouse lanyard, Arjan is such a tool


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 4/20! Plushberry BCS pheno





Plush BCS pheno AKA Purple Space Queen





Plushberry pink pheno


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

holy shit! 
just a beautiful sight.
& awesome awesome awesome looking dude.

only thing that'll top that is sticking a washed & peeled carrot up my girls ass tonight.

leave the green end on? or not?
hmmmm...

nom. nom. nom.

think im about to hit the jar!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> holy shit!
> just a beautiful sight.
> & awesome awesome awesome looking dude.
> 
> ...


You better take pics.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, pics or it didn't happen! And I better not see any orange, just a green tail!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 to all......


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 20, 2012)

*303 Bio-Diesel* just dropped at the 'tude!

Just scored myself a pack for this 4/20 holiday.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 20, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> hey guys happy 420. the 303 seeds bio-diesel, is one of the best diesels i've ever had, its very similar to deathstar.


I believe Deathstar is 303 Biodiesel's mommy. Do you have any info on the daddy? I read somewhere that he was Original DieselxECSD... I just don't get it??


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> I believe Deathstar is 303 Biodiesel's mommy. Do you have any info on the daddy? I read somewhere that he was Original DieselxECSD... I just don't get it??


https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/514162-bio-diesel-303-seeds.html 

Same thing?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 20, 2012)

morning guys. Happy 420. 
I got Bodhi Blue Paki, CV Blue Magoo, and a 2nd pack of Hazeman Breakout for the freebie. Thought about BM and 303, but passed.
Qush just ended a bit ago. 
111 Bright Moments left lol. Props to GGG for a proper release
Hazeman and CV stuff going fast
LilB- holy shit, nice pics. 
+rep to a bunch of people on the last few pages, since we dont get Like anymore.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone know where I can get any SnowHigh seeds online?


Riotseeds.Nl sells them.

Snowhigh has some of the best sativas!!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bio-Diesel....[(Sensi Star Death Star Pheno x Sour Diesel) Denver Relief] x (Original Diesel x East Coast Sour Diesel)

And they've been available for a Hot Minute....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sup fellas i trust eveybody spent lots of $ today lol i would of but had to dump about 3k into my dmax!
Pushing on the dyno 550 at the rear tires


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

It Wont let me Rep+ Anyone....(gotta spread the love)...\/
*
Happy 420 Yall......*


----------



## John12 (Apr 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i picked up JBJ, on the first release when everyone else was leavin it behind...
> Redeye was like JBJ is highly underrrated it is one of the best strains that CV has... (and more %chance of findin color than purple berry bx)
> 
> I love Hazeman he always comes through...
> ...



Would this be gift card or bank?


----------



## John12 (Apr 20, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Got it to work after 3 phone calls...
> 
> Picked up my third pack of Blue Magoo x JBJ
> 
> ...


Gift card or bank? sorry man, kinda frustrated right now and would like to make an order lol


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't believe gift cards will work anymore, it was a bank card.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Credit & Debit.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck couldnt hold out had to pick up tha blue mango lol


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 20, 2012)

Hel last yr attitude told me they no longer take pre paid credit cards over the net.
After 3 weeks of calling I got them to run it over the phone an i got my order.

Try calling them an having them process it ??


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think it's specifically with the tude this time all prepaid credit cards are now unusable for international purchases from my understanding.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

i always use a regular card.. nothing suspicious shows on the statement. 
my order from 4am this morning 10 hours later was marked as shipped with a tracking number

qush
chernobyl
timewreck all on the way =)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 20, 2012)

I got tracking number in less than 10 min from purchase time  got to give it to the tude there fast


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 20, 2012)

I have one PB, so does my neighbor. We are both about to harvest and we had to tie op the buds as well. Big arse colas!! But theres no color in either of them so I assume thats the "green" pheno that is not as tasty but the high is little more stony?

Beautiful plants lblsdad!!!!!!!!



LILBSDAD said:


> Happy 4/20! Plushberry BCS pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got tracking number in less than 10 min from purchase time  got to give it to the tude there fast


Yah dude me to....
9:53 order placed
9:58 got my tracking number

I was like Daaammnnn....

*2:47pm order shipped... Holy ShNike's....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ff subject:
> 
> anyone know where to watch the new game of thrones online? or any premium series for that matter...


Heres the link I use to watch for TV on the computer used to have HOB stuff steaming.....
http://www.darksidetv.eu/


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 20, 2012)

Debit cards being unuseable overseas is just a small part of the big picture. The parasites in D.C. are turning the states into the USSR. They want total control of everything and everyone. 
Has anyone noticed the rise in undelivered bean mail or having beans taken out of the package and sent on to destination or beans being crushed?
I notive lots of crushed bean mail. The last ones I recieved were crushed so hard the little dimples were pressed into the package like I had run over them/ Luckily Sannies clever stealh method saved them 


Get beans to breed with and get them soon because the USSA will go to draconian measures to stop it unless they get some vig. Every debit card I purchased had to be activated from my phone so the all knowing superuber computer has my name on the list. Point being I would just use my regular card because they can get the debit info if they want


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 20, 2012)

I am giving out rep today for posting in the SCT. If your bars are not filled you get some rep even if I have never seen you before, , if your bars are not filled and you didnt get any its because its says to spread it around before giving more and if your bars are filled you dont need rep but you all get some from the heart for being compadres.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Cookies taste better baked


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 20, 2012)

If anyone is interested in C99, they are supposed to be listed by brother monk on seurbidz any day now. Also Outlaw Grower fans, gorilla grape and a couple other DPD crosses are coming back. 


Outlaw Grower said:


> actually you'd be suprized. there is one person who has my original male but i cannot get in touch with him atm. that doesnt even matter. i've worked the dpd line and my male enough to know him when i see him and i HAVE come across his twin multiple times from seed and i have gifted those out to friends multiple times. so even if i cant get ahold of the buddy with the exact cut i used i CAN get the copy's that i gave away that are dead ringers of him. i actually had 3 in my hands the other night and they are replicas of him in every way. not only with the same trich formations on the sacs but even the same shade of purple and same scent. i also have seed stock from f1-f3 to find others if i want thanks to some kind folks and collector buddys. time will tell. people should be seeing outlaw genetics beans hit the market again in the next couple of months. first restocks will be urkle x dpd aka gorilla grape and ecsd x dpd aka ecpd. possibly sfv og x dpd. i have very little work left to do with dpd yet but will have atleast one more generation released before i move on.
> 
> where did you get this info bro? no fed charges or involvement. no sales charges even.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> If anyone is interested in C99, they are supposed to be listed by brother monk on seurbidz any day now. Also Outlaw Grower fans, gorilla grape and a couple other DPD crosses are coming back.


Shhhhh you're not supposed to tell them... lol.

Just kidding. I already got my C99, and Dojaberry, and have had she share of Double Purple Doja experiences. Good luck to anyone who snags some of these gems.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 20, 2012)

My card never works at the tude, and I live in the UK. I keep getting some kind of error message, so it isn't just overseas people having problems.


----------



## waddup (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't know if I missed it cause I've been following this thread for months but has anyone here ran bodhi lucky charms? hopefully its relased again for the may drop is all im hoping for


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yah i got a nice 50+ bean stash of BMO's C99...
And a few GG F2's... and then some Magic Monkey's...

But ill still be grabbin w/e Outlaw Drops..LoL
Im on it!!

Now i gotta go check if BMO is droppin his IBG IBL... i already got a few but i want a BUNCH!!...


***** I have never had one problem using my CC or Debit card..... I never had to call and activate nothin....

Oh and....If you want to watch tvshows... Id recommend https://www.watchseries.eu.... Or https://www.Fastpasstv.ms (<-- has both movies and tv)

The best is usually... http://www.1channel.ch but its not working right now for me... (they are currently being hacked like RIU was.... but DDOS hack instead of SQL injection)


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah i got a nice 50+ bean stash of BMO's C99...
> And a few GG F2's... and then some Magic Merlin's...
> 
> But ill still be grabbin w/e Outlaw Drops..LoL
> ...


I was doing some reading on it and bromo has a recent thread talking about releasing it because it's becoming available. I grabbed a clone of a friend's plant based on the sativa structure of it. That same friend also gifted me 3 of the seeds that were gifted to him. I'm not sure how the pheno I chose will pan out, I've heard the indica is better.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> I was doing some reading on it and bromo has a recent thread talking about releasing it because it's becoming available. I grabbed a clone of a friend's plant based on the sativa structure of it. That same friend also gifted me 3 of the seeds that were gifted to him. I'm not sure how the pheno I chose will pan out, I've heard the indica is better.


Yah i read the same thread a month or so ago.....
I actually got some of those beans he's talking about... They were freebies from CZ....


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 20, 2012)

It was a ways off so I didn't mention, but bromo(<==gay sounding nickname, but peer pressure got to me) wants the IBG to be a big release. Soo, more being made and possible release in autumn. I def want me some a deez.




BrotherMonk said:


> Stay tuned for a future release of the I.B.G. Perhaps a simultaneous release with Nawak'osis. I don't have the stock for a proper release at the moment. If I were pinned down I would say autumn.
> 
> BM


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Not bad for under $50, especially with that Greenhouse Seeds lanyard!

Order Inventory:
Product: Hazeman Seeds Grape 13
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HAZT307
Price: £31.99
Product: UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00
Product: UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00
Product: Free Attitude Grinder
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00
Product: Free Green House Lanyard
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00
Product: Free Papers
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00
Product: FREE Hazeman Seeds 88 G-13 Hashplant
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Hazeman Promo
Price: £0.00


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Not bad for under $50, especially with that Greenhouse Seeds lanyard!
> 
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Hazeman Seeds Grape 13
> ...



FUCK!!!!

The new hazeman shit wasnt up when i ordered this morning...
Guess ill just haftoo order again....


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> FUCK!!!!
> 
> The new hazeman shit wasnt up when i ordered this morning...
> Guess ill just haftoo order again....



Yeah got me some grape 13 myself.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 20, 2012)

wtf is lanyard?
edit: nevermind.. I'm stoned


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 20, 2012)

Man attitude really stepped their game up,

10:00 Order Recieved
11:00 Processing
4:00 Dispatched


----------



## tardis (Apr 20, 2012)

Got some of that Grape 13 myself


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Grape yummy!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

Think id rather have the elephant stomper....

purple elephant x ((purple elephant x chemdog sour d) x Aloha WW)

Its prob the closest thing to the purple elephant cut id get, without getting the purp elephant cut...LoL
Mos def. a pheno or 2 in there straight Purp Elephant...

Hazeman also says the Aloha WW is very recessive in his X's... So chances prob high Purp Elephant Pheno Hunt...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah when making decision I usually go with the wrong one so go with the elephant stomper


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 20, 2012)

I went with purple elephant x grape stomper x AWW. Grape13 looks good too. I have the g13 bx2 but no AWW crosses yet. Plus the '88 g13hp freebies! .......if anyone is gonna make a hempdepot order soonm let me know. I rly want somethin from there but idk kinda sketched about the order form thing


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Think id rather have the elephant stomper....
> 
> purple elephant x ((purple elephant x chemdog sour d) x Aloha WW)
> 
> ...




Nice!! Elephant stomper... My choice for sure too!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

I was gonna get elephant stomper but I have elephant cross already which sounds promising.. Pe x jo og..

I also got some beans in from a trade

Oguana kush
banana og x original diesel
banana og s1
Lemon Larry s1

Purple lemon Larry og


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

Well i broke down and got the elephant stomper also....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Purple lemon Larry OG and bananaOG S1 sound amazing


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was gonna get elephant stomper but I have elephant cross already which sounds promising.. Pe x jo og..
> 
> I also got some beans in from a trade
> 
> ...


Nice trade....

Lol...
5 packs have been sold of the Elephant Stomper....




SketchyGrower said:


> Purple lemon Larry OG and bananaOG S1 sound amazing


They most certantly do...
Yah if i had the space i would have some Bananna Kush S1's...(testers)

Damn you inconvienence... Damn Youss all to hell....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Well i broke dowm and got the elephant stomper also....


Me too. 2nd order from Attitude today, lol.

Oh well... at least I'm getting a shit ton of freebies to soften the blow!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Would you guys say Mr.nice has the best chance of getting true g13? From his G13xww or G13xSkunk...


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Me too. 2nd order from Attitude today, lol.
> 
> Oh well... at least I'm getting a shit ton of freebies to soften the blow!


Yeah same here..

We need help......


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

g13 skunk = bomb diggity

making the rounds on 4/20 :

the 'tude :

Product: *Cannaventure Seeds Blue Magoo Clone x Jazz Berry Jam*
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CANF303
Price: $67.25

Product: *Sweet Seeds Big Foot Feminized*
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: SWE8104
Price: $38.42

Product: UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: $0.00


sannie : supporting e$ko always


ProductQuantityUnit priceSubtotalCheeseberry Code: BCcb
Price in points: 225
1$30.26*$30.26* 


*Subtotal:* $30.26Payment surcharge: *$2.03**Shipping cost:* $13.11*Reward points: *20*Points in use* (21 points)*:* $2.82[HR][/HR] Total cost: *$42.58*


*Notes:*free kush freebie .

& i never got my durgan citral... no problem though cause e$ko hooks me up all the
time.

happy 4-20 

tell WAZZUP ===> gudkarma said ===> FUCK YOU !

have a great day


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Would you guys say Mr.nice has the best chance of getting true g13? From his G13xww or G13xSkunk...


Have you checked out Greenthumb's G13?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 20, 2012)

4:20 4/20 woooooo!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420

eats costa rican

inspiration plushberry


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 20, 2012)

lol @ what you wrote in the "Notes" section gudkarma!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> happy 420
> 
> eats costa rican
> 
> inspiration plushberry


What is that anyway? Pork?
Looks bomb. 

Alls I know is one of my close friends here should get that Blue Magoo x Jazzberry Jam going. That really intrigues me. I'm gettin Timewreck going soon. My next run I'll prolly do a big Timewreck, Chernobyl, Qrazytrain, Qush throwdown. Ughh I wanna run that Rare Dankness Venom OG too. I might have to throw away some of the cuts and scale things down. 

I'm celebrating 4/20 by dipping my joints in Eagle20. Carcinogens and candy. Smoke em, bang em, fuck em if u got em.

Trying to kick this cold the old fashion way. Poison the virus with opiates and orange juice.

Bout to check on the ladies. Cali Yo make me proud ya little orange bitch. Hopefullly I'll stay straight and arrow enough I won't molest my mother plants too much with the bonsai shears.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

pollo asado.

& i hope my friend plays safe with those candys he enjoys.

i begged the tude for that "mass super skunk x hindu kush" maybe they send it free. 
my vibes are amazing like that.

told em to keep all the freebies for the above 

thats my dream crack right now ^

*

otherwise im cracked out on beans tell you what. FOS romberry kinda dissapointing. imma email them for replacement beans.

not even gonna tell you how sea of seeds opted to "manage" it. 
but that breeder botique i scored quakecrazy or whatever seems real interesting!
http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique&prod_url=breeders-boutique-Qrazy-Quake

gotta ditch some plants still... carmel kush, killing fields, space princess, and one more ... going after one run each.

and i have a near legendary SUPER grapey WAY chemmy fuely amazing structure / stack potential ...grape stomper bx in my hands ...i may have found a pretty damn good elite banger. table gonna be blowing up soon.

and alphadawg... i fucking love this weed.
headout. awesome. i wanna hash a 1/2 a batch! (about 6 zips)

e$ko living in a high PM catching country, reccomends sulfer powder & a duster. old school.

you can be precise with the duster too.

& humidity in the mid to low 40s. 

& i add neem once a week to the above.

& fungicide over other week.

he also swears on his garden skills PM does not get resistant to anything. 
use a fungicide right, add low humidity, & victory will be yours.

so far so good over here.

but plant AIDS is still around i can 6th sense it.
new tables going in tomorrow & strains du'jour gonna start poppin.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> Have you checked out Greenthumb's G13?



I have.... But, He seems..... Sketchy at best


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ...alphadawg... i fucking love this weed.... but plant AIDS is still around i can 6th sense it. new tables going in tomorrow & strains du'jour gonna start poppin.


Yea the Alphadawg does look bomb. I was talkin to a dude I've known forever who isn't so much on the internet that runs a bigger scale *legit *medical operation based in Oregon and he says in Oregon everyone he knows has yanked the Super Snowdawg because in his exact words "*shes a powdery mildew whore*" so that got me thinking all these hybrids I love so much, Spacedawg, SnowdawgBX, Bandana.. and ohh yes the Alphadawg have that Snowdawg parentage and I'm thinking ohhh fuckk what if I'm just asking for trouble? I'm not going to discount them yet and I'll keep em around to see how they behave but in Oregon (PM Hell) he says everyones culled that bitch (snowdawg cut). Was something I didn't want to hear. But truth is better than bullshit. & I'll admit Spacedawg gets PM first before the others every single time. 

As far as the sulfur powder, it works.. but keep in mind my friend you can only go so far with that method. Oh and the plants hate it btw. The leaves get major residue and they look a little sickly after applying. That was my original plan. I tried it for a while. Didn't like what I was seeing. I'd just bite the bullet if I were you. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1oz-of-Eagle-20-EW-with-Measuring-port-and-instructional-sheet-No-Sales-into-CA-/270869975326?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f111bd11e#ht_3170wt_1139

Only $15.. but an ounce goes a while. Treatment is 2.5ml per gallon. Wear long sleeves, long pants, boots, gloves, and a mask so you don't breathe it in. 2 days later my 6th sense was telling me, my plants said thank you. They look super happy and super green. Lushest looking plants I've had in months.


----------



## headbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsHAZL3072£63.98Hazeman Seeds Grape 13
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 SeedsHAZT3072£63.98UFO#5 CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#4 Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Attitude Grinder
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Green House Lanyard
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]Free Papers
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
420 Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]FREE Hazeman Seeds 88 G-13 Hashplant
Hazeman Promo1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
hellya im glad these dropped!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck it! It's only money!

Order Inventory:
Product: Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HAZL307
Price: £31.99

Product: UFO#1 World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: £0.00

Product: UFO#2 Delicious Seeds La Diva Feminized Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Barneys Farm Critical Kush Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: Free Attitude Grinder
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: Free Green House Lanyard
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: Free Papers
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth Feminized
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 420 Promo
Price: £0.00

Product: FREE Hazeman Seeds 88 G-13 Hashplant
Quantity: 1
Product Code: Hazeman Promo
Price: £0.00


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

damn.
you guys making me itchy finger !!!!


wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crack heads for seed.

herb grinder gonna be proping up some shit , lanyard holding up nugz.

i hate all those autos.
thats what makes the 'tude suck right now. 

fem autos ...thats the future of growing? 
stock up on regs cause the future is looking b l e a k.

SOG-y ol me likes those fems though cause males wtf a waste what am i bodhi? 
hells no.

& hazeman i cant find a thing i like... but i'd fucking pimp slap your granny 5 fingers of death style ... for the hp88/g13 

thats a banger fo sure. 
damn but i cant give hazeman a nickle if his freebie is the best thing going.

that g13bx or whatever wood talks about sounds good too.

rest = garbagio (my opinion)

*

spacedawg is on my bye bye list now! what the fuck that sucks. for my lab, blows space princess away. 
but more room. nice. TGA touches or even inspirs a breeder to make anything & my lab just cant compute. 

im 100% over that dude. no more electric used for subby.

still imma watch spacecdawg as shes bomb in veg, showng me good resistance from PM, and lush.
cuts getting took in two weeks ...but for sure my alphadawg is/has been problem free. 

i just bought a heat mat for my cut set up. 
rapid roots are bomb dude. fuck dwc cloning!!! wtf was i thinking?
saving pumps, noise, electric, bullshit, outlet plugs, and more. 

my next ebay score is 2 bags of rapid roots (200) , eagle20 , and a new tent to put these dead hookers inside.

swear these bitches bleeding out ...so messy.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Fuck it! It's only money!
> 
> Order Inventory:
> Product: Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
> ...


I was looking at these and cannaventure!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so high i don't even know whats going on right now..





state my name and business!



happy 4.20 all

probably the last if the myans have their way!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> I'm so high i don't even know whats going on right now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha i said the same in another post, something along the lines of "better make this one count cause it might be our last".


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have.... But, He seems..... Sketchy at best


I don't know anything about him... I heard he has the real deal tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> I don't know anything about him... I heard he has the real deal tho


Real deal u say? I don't know bout that!
Fire yes he has that!
Prices are outrageous! 200 for 2 seeds really?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Riotseeds.Nl sells them.
> 
> Snowhigh has some of the best sativas!!!


thanks for the word
would love to order them, but don't trust Riot...you ever order from him?


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 20, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Real deal u say? I don't know bout that!
> Fire yes he has that!
> Prices are outrageous! 200 for 2 seeds really?


I know there was alot of arguing about it, but hasn't it been verified by Dogless and Nevil?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

Dude Gud I wouldnt discount the Dawg yet cuz for all I know this is just hearsay. 
I gave her the Eagle and I'll let you know how she does but the other 2 times I ran her no PM. This is the first time I've seen it.

Plus its fucking bomb smoke. A++ and yields are fantastic of that cut. We'll see what happens.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 20, 2012)

Gud I would buy smaller bags of rapid rooters unless you wanna vac seal the bags shut again. If u get 100 rooter bags and only use 50 they will be dry by the time u use em. After they dry out they don't hold moisture as well........that's why I clone in those little white plastic cups full of coco. There like 2 oz. Cups I think. Shotglass size. They really hold moiisture and when compacted into the cup you can take it out of the cup to check for roots and it'll stay togeher. I get like 99%. Success. Except romulan like 90%


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 20, 2012)

So baked and the night hasn't even started. Barrington Levi goes on at 11:45 mountain time. Been up smoking since 3:45 eastern. Burnt crispy. Got gifted some golden goat lol. These dudes ( my friends) say Scott is about to take over for real. Lol. I don't even know hat to think.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

indeed batman.

spacedawg is ideal in terms of stretch, veggy mom quality, and vigour. she stays until the nugz mold. 
in my mom tent she got zero "outbreaks". and now i got PM on the run. no worries she's on cut watch.

you know i never have those rooters dry out. i keep them zip lock sealed outta the way. 
we use 100 rooters pretty fast. 30 days easy. 

i did buy a vac sealer as my equipment 4/20 score though. ebay e-snipe fucker. 
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you took my food sealer. what am i gonna do with all these cheap ALDI chicken wings & salt filled bologna? 

so now i got it all : trim pro. pro package sealer to smell proof & shrink down. the fat lab. mad strains. internet friends. auction beefs. lamps. nutes. equipment galore. & plant AIDS.

life = perfect

blue dream drops two weeks.
harvesting some blackberry kush soon. small tester. smells great.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, I have to. My "trade" came today and guy said he threw in a rooted White Rhino which I could care less about anyways along with my Skywalker OG...........HOWEVER don't waste a stamp on this........





And yes that is in a shotglass, and trust me the Skywalker OG cut does not look much better...........kids. Traded 2 cuts of Blue Dream, 2 cuts of Plush BCS, and 2 GTH #8 seeds for this.....HAHA! You should of seen the cuts I shipped! If this Skywalker OG cut is not what it is supposed to be a will be taking a drive to the address I sent these to..............And thanks for the discreet shipping fuckers! This is how this came to my door





Have fun at the cup KAB, I will get those Blue Dream pics up for you soon


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

& dude!!! no way. hahahahahhaha. gotta love it. canna-wizards like gargamel. 

fucking beacon of a red light with a siren on top that box. 

gud's name is in the mouths of who now? LOL. wow. the gobshite is what?

i've never done that to anybody in the "community". 
few sharp words & witty daggers 50x better than johnny handcuffs.

wow. imo that's major NOT trustworthy. me : would be calling those FAGS out. 
nobody should be trading with those dudes. make it known. 

& a postal cop at your door, they traded you cuts i throw away.

BIG HAHAHAha!

and i testify to lilb's massive if you have parkinsons you can still cut them 3x type cuts.

hey, and totally funny okay, at least they get plant aids. 
last laugh is you. 

lol.

bro... you need to stay in a circle & not leave it ! for no cut.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 20, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> I know there was alot of arguing about it, but hasn't it been verified by Dogless and Nevil?


That still does not change the fact it's 200 for 2 seeds when you can get 1000's off a couple branches. No beans are worth 200 for 2 even if the yield is great! That's my opinion tho


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

One of my Leia's is looking ridiculous so I hope it is a Skywalker OG dom. I got two packs of those Hazeman freebees so don't bother ordering something to get them. Seriously though, if I don't get that Skywalker OG cut soon I will shank someone


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 20, 2012)

Lilbsdad did u trade with someone from Nettics? You should definately call them out on it that's fucked up!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

let me work something out for you fucker! 
not even on my friend list cause y'all bite bones & this problem is fixable without the DEA.

problem is some of these clowns i (cough)(say it slow & retarted) " T R U S T" worship mites + plant aids.

cuts can be dipped though. 
am i a magician like mss x hindu kush?

what do you think?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2012)

i picked up a few things today.. 
got in on the bright moments from ggg's.. it's grape stomper x grape stomper.. 

also picked up a few things that just dropped by cannaventure as well.. got their strawberry d x alien and also some purple berry x strawberry d's.. 

also picked up some thing from hazeman to get in on the free pack of his.. i got the madness. which is bubba x 88 g13 hp, sounded nice to me.. got a free 12 pack of g13 x hp with them...

then i picked up a pack of dna's chocolope kush.. wtf is up with them anymore, seems like all they're offering is fems on all their near gear... very gay imo...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thanks for the word
> would love to order them, but don't trust Riot...you ever order from him?



Ive pre ordered some seeds from riot once. Sent him cash, no problems. good germ rate
I asked him if any snowhigh seeds were in stock for you an he said jut the* BlueBerry Blast *was left.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Not on nettics, someone tried to refer me but it did not go through. Spent enough at the jungle last week that he should roll out a red carpet for me. Don't know who's dick I have to suck to get on there but............


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Not on nettics, someone tried to refer me but it did not go through. Spent enough at the jungle last week that he should roll out a red carpet for me. Don't know who's dick I have to suck to get on there but............


 i had thought that registration was closed for now over there lils.. i could be wrong though..


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 20, 2012)

Not too worried about it, I do my own thing. Hate it or love it the underdogs on top. Happy 420 Racer!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Not too worried about it, I do my own thing. Hate it or love it the underdogs on top. Happy 420 Racer!



thanks lb, you too..


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Hate it or love it the underdogs on top.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LILBSDAD again.

gimme a minute imma put the feelers out. 
watch this.

& plain brown box too


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> OK, I have to. My "trade" came today and guy said he threw in a rooted White Rhino which I could care less about anyways along with my Skywalker OG...........HOWEVER don't waste a stamp on this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......... WeAk SaUce that's fucking so not cool!

only done one trade so far and it was as smooth as it could have gone. This I'd be ready to out the little fucker..... no respect for ones character....huh? how can you ship something to someone like that? in the words of great insulting movie lines.... 

[video=youtube;pHWEZ_IjcSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHWEZ_IjcSk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;bbIlLmCID5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbIlLmCID5g&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

maybe this one is funnier


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 20, 2012)

I can not wait to grow these..

*Qush*






TimeWreck






Attitude order hurry the hell up.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 20, 2012)

I tried refering someone a few days ago but haven't heard anythign back


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 20, 2012)

Racer what's good with the handis? Pm at ct bro I'm anxious lol.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 21, 2012)

@sketchy, the g13 from mr nice is actually g13xsk. So, it's g13xskxsk, and g13xskxww. Dr greenthumb prob has closest to real deal, but too expen$ive.

@batman, I thought snowdawg and super snowdawg were different cuts, no?

@lilb, I hope those mofos get what's coming to them....lame


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 21, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> @batman, I thought snowdawg and super snowdawg were different cuts, no?


I don't think so. In fact I'm nearly positive they are one in the same.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I don't think so. In fact I'm nearly positive they are one in the same.


*SeedFinder &#8250; Database &#8250; Strains &#8250; Clone Only &#8250; Snowdawg*​*Strain:* Snowdawg
*Breeder:* Clone Only
*Location:* indoor, outdoor, greenhouse
*Type:* mostly indica
*Flowering:* unknown
Available as clone only.
[h=1]Clone Only Strains -Snowdawg[/h]Aka: Super Snowdawg or Snow Dawg
Made by Chemdawg.
Genetic: bubble chemdawg clone, crossed to a Superskunk x Oregon snow.​[h=2]User-Generated Strain-Profile[/h]For this strain we got input by 1 user(s). Here a short overview:

*General Impression Indoor:* is all together extraordinary and quite recommendable. 
*Strength / Lasting Effect:* The weed is strong and long lasting. 
*Votings of our users:* Snowdawg gets8.00 of 10 possible Points in the average!
*More Info: Please click here to see the full Plant-Profile!*

[h=2]Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree[/h]


[*=left]*Snowdawg* »»» Chemdawg x {Superskunk x Oregon Snow}
[*=left]Superskunk x Oregon Snow

[*=left]Superskunk

[*=left]»»» Skunk #1 x Afghanistan
[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]Skunk #1

[*=left]»»» Afghanistan x Mexico xColombia
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica
[*=left]Mexico »»» Sativa
[*=left]Colombia »»» Sativa



[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica



[*=left]Oregon Snow »»» Unknown Strain

[*=left]Chemdawg

[*=left]Unknown Indica »»» Indica

[h=2]Crossbreeds and hybrids with "Snowdawg"[/h]

*Snowdawg BX* »»» Snowdawg x {Snowdawg xSpacequeen}
*Snowdawg II* »»» Snowdawg x Snowdawg BX
*Laika* »»» Snowdawg x Spacequeen
*Spacedawg* »»» Snowdawg x Spacequeen[SUP]Spacedude[/SUP]
*Snowdog BX1* »»» Snowdawg x {Snowdawg xHindu Kush}
»»» All direct crossings (5 strains) + Sub-Hybrids! «««
New »»» MapThisShit! 
[h=2]User-Comments about this strain:[/h]*tje22 says*_at the 09.03.2011, 19:46_:This comment is connected to a *Plant-Profile*!Great daytime smoke! Very pungent fruity smell​spam-informer​[h=3]Some more breadcrumbs:[/h]SeedFinder &#8250; Database &#8250; Strains &#8250;Alphabetical  &#8250; Snowdawg (Clone Only Strains)
Hits: 5454​​


​


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 21, 2012)

Yea Wyte that's what I thought. I love the strain too. I just hope she passes the PM cleansing ritual that I have been performing for about a solid month now. I've got easy $350+ invested in anti-PM chems and equipment, new dehum, new fans, new ozone generator UV lamp.. I'm gonna hopefully kick this and be able to keep my cut and feel good about it.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 21, 2012)

LilB- Wtf! That is not okay. I hope whoever sent that as a trade has trouble going to sleep at night for the next month due to extreme guilt. Even if that unacceptable looking cut creates fire....that person put you at risk with that box. "Their fucking amateurs Donny". I was taught from an early age that if you trade something with someone....impress them. Hope it works out man.

You guys and your multiple orders on the same day.....+rep haha

KaB - Hope you're having a great time. Just picked up RugBurn OG. I also have a feeling Scott and co. are going to be one of the bigs soon. Colorado has good competition with itself for "great bud from seed", where as, Socal fucked up by doing everything "from cut," so when disp's shut down, patients were screwed unless they already were in the clone game (hence why I am here). Those 303 crosses look great also.

Gud - Laughing hard at work thinking about airy dime-bag nugs hanging from mjdenks lanyard at his newly opened New Mexico dispensary. How did the neighbor dogfight thing ever pan out?

Batman- You have made Sub a grip of money just off pics from the Batcave. Hope your PM vanishes.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 21, 2012)

I read that, but still wasn't sure for some reason. Thx.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 21, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> @sketchy, the g13 from mr nice is actually g13xsk. So, it's g13xskxsk, and g13xskxww. Dr greenthumb prob has closest to real deal, but too expen$ive.


So, it's (G13xSkunk)xSkunk & (G13xskunk)xWW? Personally I'd be happy pheno hunting the 15 I have of each at the same time and picking ones that look alike from the two different genetic lines... think this could work...but, not something i really plan on doing anytime soon...


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 21, 2012)

well even though i fuckin hate attitude...my addiction got the better of me today.....twice....woulda only ordered once but the new hazeman strain that i wanted, grape 13, wasn't posted yet...and i wasn't gonna wait around cuz i didn't wanna miss out on the Qush.

too bad all the freebies are shit...i'll throw em out in the middle of a field somewhere when i'm plantin soybeans this spring...maybe i'll get a surprise this fall when i go back to harvest the beans 



> Order Inventory:
> Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Deep Purple
> Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds
> Quantity: 1
> ...





> Order Inventory:
> Product: Hazeman Seeds Grape 13
> Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
> Quantity: 1
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 21, 2012)

Good shit CMT I'm still on the fence for putting a third order in today.... well i guess it's a new day . LOL

I'm undecided on what i want tho Elephant stomper or Grape13

I hope your freebies last the summer unmolested!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Ive pre ordered some seeds from riot once. Sent him cash, no problems. good germ rate
> I asked him if any snowhigh seeds were in stock for you an he said jut the* BlueBerry Blast *was left.


I really appreciate it bro...will definitely link him up for those Blueberry Blast this weekend

u know if he would ship to the Caribbean?


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 21, 2012)

*Cinderella Story*
Comments from MrSoul:
http://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/c99-cinderella-99-cindy-99-brothers-grimm/
Ive been seeing a lot of posts from people asking for the Cinderella Story, so here it is:
In 1997, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ Sensi Smile coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didnt expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call Princess.
Therefore Princess mother was a Jack Herer (IF we can believe what Sensi Smile printed on the package) and her father is a totally unidentified mystery plant.
I also got 2 more females (Genius & CafeGirl) & several males from those seeds. I used pollen from one of the males on a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous ShivaSkunk (from Sensi Seedbank) female, then grew the resulting seeds to get males to produce pollen to cross Princess with, beginning the cubing process.
The first generation of seeds from Princess were called P.50 because they were 50% Princess. I used males from the P.50 generation to back-cross to Princess to get P.75 and again back-crossed with the P.75 pollen to get P.88 and again with the P.88 pollen to get P.94 which is Cinderella 99&#8243;, a cubed version of Princess.
The name Cinderella was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning. Its also VERY similar to the story of the Morgan Horsego Figure
I ALWAYS see preflowers between the age of 4 and 6 weeks. Node 6 is commonly where they start, so Id say youre probably seeing them. The plants that show first are usually males. Look over each plant carefully, using a loupe. If you see a preflower at such an early age, itll most likely be male, but be SURE before culling it. If you cant find a preflower on a plant, while most of the others HAVE shown its most likely a female. Isnt that uniformity NICE? Cinderella 99 is a STABLE strain. Cinderella 88 was close, but this generation is there.
(Cinderella needs odor control?) I dont know if it helps you, but the scent is very sweet and fruity. It wont fool anyone whos familiar with MJ, but the average person might not recognize the scent as pot. They start to smell after 3 weeks of 12/12 and theyre harvested 4 weeks later, so the SHORT flowering cycle helps a bit by lessening the amount of time your garden stinks.
Yields are highly dependant on the methods used. Pruning style and number of plants/area make a BIG difference. I get about 2 lbs every 50 days under 2kW. I grow a combination of bushes and single-cola clones (about 12-20 of em) in 2 gallon pots of organic soil, feeding them teas of dissolved worm castings, PSG, high phosphorus bat guano and kelp meal. My yields are average at best. Professional growers write me saying they get 2lbs/kW, which Im sure is true.
The scent given off by Cinderella is NOT the typical pot stenchnot at all skunky -shes sweet and fruity. Someone passing by the flowering room MIGHT not recognize the scent as pot and mistake it for tropical flowers. When you rub the resin you can definitely smell it. C-99 is more psychedelic I think thats what youre looking for eh? Just be sure to smoke a LITTLE, wait 10 minutes, then think about whether or not you need any moreits easy to over-indulge and become paranoid.
Haze is my favourite high. Very trippy C-99 is has more of the Haze type of high because the mother (Princess), has that kind of high and each time I back-cross to her the next generation gets a bit more of it. Smoking PURE Princess buds is a bit scary its too speedy and paranoia-inducing for most people. But shes so RESINOUS (see photo) and her flavour is just so delicious and fruity that I knew back-crossing her to her offspring over several generations would create a strain which is actually BETTER than the original mother in terms of a more PLEASING high. It was successful beyond my expectations.
The progression I went through was:
P.50 = Princess/(ShivaSkunk/PrincessBrother)
P.75 = Princess/P.50
Cinderella 88 = Princess/P.75
Cinderella 99 = Princess/Cinderella 88
Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency: P.50 was rather mellow, P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavour, Cinderella 88 is cerebral and paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavour, and Cinderella 99 is TRIP WEED with more of the fruity flavour and speedy effect from Princess.
C-99 will be a bigger yielder and faster finisher (than D/T)  which I personally think makes more sense to begin a grow with. If youre growing under 1000W lamps, you should easily get a pound of C-99 per lamp after a 7 week flowering period. When you have all the weed you need and can take your time waiting for a long-flowering Sativa, THEN start those extra beans (included in your order) I dont know what the Bros Grimm sent you, but its NOT Durban/Thai. Im still developing it, so they wont see it for about 6 months.
Thanks for noticing her she IS beautiful! CafeGirl is a sister of Princess  Princess is the mother of the Cinderella series. CafeGirl smells like a combination of ginger, orange and cream kinda smells like a Creamsicle -you know those ice cream bars? She has the highest YIELD of the 3 Sisters (Princess, Genius and CafeGirl). CafeGirl makes HUGE, DENSE, SPARKLING buds with a lovely high. A really sweet high, in that you never feel paranoid and it continues to creep up over the first 15 minutes after you smoke, leaving you feeling warm and at peace with life. Bros Grimm may offer an hybrid of CafeGirl when enough testing of her offspring has been completed.
Sure, Id be glad to answer your qs:
1. I flower clones when theyre about a foot tall and they double in height during flowering.
2. They clone SUPER EASY.
3. Crossing Cindy 88&#8242;s will you a variety of phenotypes theyre not stable. Cindy 99 IS STABLE.
4. The seeds are small, tan in colour and speckled not striped. If you ordered from either Bros.Grimm or Heavens Stairway you WONT get ripped offbut Ill describe the plants: As seedlings theyre fast-growing, Indica-dominant with fairly wide leaves. They show preflowers @ 5-6 weeks old WITHOUT FAIL. They NEVER herm, so if the preflowers have pistils, its FEMALE forever. They flower RAPIDLY  you probably wont believe how fat and dense and frosty theyll be @ 4-5 weeks 12/12. The flower/leaf is EXTREMELY high; the tops of the colas go NUTS at about 5 weeks into flowering, sending braid-like floral cluster projections out in all directions without any leaves. Just before that happens, hundreds of SNOW WHITE pistils make the tip of the colas look like theyre wearing fur caps! The resin production is HEAVY (again, you wont believe it), a HEAVENLY scent of tropical fruit and berries begins to fill the room @ 3 weeks of 12/12 and just keeps getting more overpowering til theyre done. The finished smoke is the type of high that keeps you UP; its very cerebral  the only body effect is the jitters. I certainly wouldnt recommend it to anyone looking to mellow out on the sofa, BUT if you wanted to smoke before going running or cycling  PERFECT!
I smoked C-88 one eve after trying Silver Haze and the C-88 buzz cut RIGHT THROUGH the high of the Haze so badly that my wife asked me, what did you do? smoke too much? The flavour is just like the scent; fruity and sweetnot at all hashy (not that theres anything WRONG with that!heehee.
Outdoors, Apollo 13 and Cinderella 88 will finish before October 15th at 43 degrees north lattitude.
If you liked NL#5/Haze, youll like C-99 too. Its got a sweet, fruity taste and some of that paranoia inducing effect, very cerebral and speedy. The major advantages of C-99 over the old Haze x NL#5 from the original Seed Bank are rapid maturation and bigger yield. The highs and flavours are different but in the same class.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 21, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That still does not change the fact it's 200 for 2 seeds when you can get 1000's off a couple branches. No beans are worth 200 for 2 even if the yield is great! That's my opinion tho


True, they are expensive... But they should be pure g13. I would like to know how variable these S1s are... If they're relatively uniform, maybe it would only take a few beans to find a good G pheno. I'm sure that Mr Nice has some G13 phenos lurking around in those crosses, but being only 25% G13, they may be harder to find... depending how dominant the G13 is, i don't kno. The pheno hunt may cost more... If I start anything from Mr Nice, I'll let ya know. As far as the Greenthumb's, I'll havta wait until the penny jar is full to try those out

@Karma. I'm sure Scott will do fine, its not like he just popped up outta nowhere... He's been around awhile. I have some of his older stuff, I'd like to get some RD genetics as well. If your still out west, look for his strain Rectangle...


----------



## cerberus (Apr 21, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> OK, I have to. My "trade" came today and guy said he threw in a rooted White Rhino which I could care less about anyways along with my Skywalker OG...........HOWEVER don't waste a stamp on this........
> 
> 
> And yes that is in a shotglass, and trust me the Skywalker OG cut does not look much better...........kids. Traded 2 cuts of Blue Dream, 2 cuts of Plush BCS, and 2 GTH #8 seeds for this.....HAHA! You should of seen the cuts I shipped! If this Skywalker OG cut is not what it is supposed to be a will be taking a drive to the address I sent these to..............And thanks for the discreet shipping fuckers! This is how this came to my door
> ...


it took me a second to even relize what the fuck you were talking about, thats how fucked up that is! i was like "well thats not cool of digilux but i've seen worse" BUT no wait! thats how a cut was shipped to you!? BULL FUCKING SHIT!

yeah invite/elite site sure does a good job of keeping the assholes away.. not

edit:

further reading is fundamental.. still fucking bullshit, i wouldn;t be ok with that from someone here either.. man i'd be some pissed


----------



## cerberus (Apr 21, 2012)

mother fucking skunk #1 is in everygod damn strain known to america.. i'm tired of it..




wyteberrywidow said:


> *SeedFinder  Database  Strains  Clone Only  Snowdawg*​*Strain:* Snowdawg
> *Breeder:* Clone Only
> *Location:* indoor, outdoor, greenhouse
> *Type:* mostly indica
> ...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 21, 2012)

> [*
> 
> If you liked NL#5/Haze, you&#8217;ll like C-99 too. It&#8217;s got a sweet, fruity taste and some of that &#8220;paranoia inducing&#8221; effect, very cerebral and speedy. The major advantages of C-99 over the old Haze x NL#5 from the original seed bank are rapid maturation and bigger yield. The highs and flavours are &#8220;different&#8221; but in the same class.​
> ​
> ...


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

my c99's have maybe another week or so on them.. to say i'm excited to try them would be a huge understatement..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 21, 2012)

Super jealous of everyone's seed orders for 420. Great scores everyone. I didn't buy any beans. But I did get gifted some bubba kush( katsu cut)Xghost OG(male). My dude out here popped some ghost OG and got two true males so he used em. The g13 that has been eluding me is here in front of my face. But she is old and tired. They're gonna do a large s1 of her. I was arguing with my boy about the fems telling him to just bx her to bring her back. Got to meet a ton of "famous" canna people which was cool. Thanks for the advice on Scott's gear. I'll ask him about the rectangle. Smoked so much herb yesterday it was great. Made me feel like a kid. Got gifted a bunch of herb and the cup doesn't even start till today! My girl smoked so much she had to sit down. I've never seen that that. It was the underdawg that got her. Everything out here is an OG. I asked my buddies friend wtf is everything an OG? The herb that I've smoked has been very good. But I'm more impressed with the concentrates. My a11 would have knocked heads back. But i haven't seen any of the official herbs yet. So I'm sure there is something crazy flame. 

Of course my girl has been offered mad booth girl jobs. She's out here killing it. These mountain woman ain't got nothing on some Midwest ass!i think she may actually wear won of the outfits to get one of those handheld vapes. I actually really like it. Great for smoking hash. She's been giving so much herb and swag. Today's gonna be great. The guys out here are way more respectful than back home to me. They start to hit on her but as soon as she points at me they back off. Nothing like back home!well I'm off to get stupid stoned.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 21, 2012)

Colorado seed companies are going change..
Might want to get your rd 303 an centennial while you can?

http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2012/04/medical_marijuana_seed_sales.php
After months of confusion regarding the legality of seed sales at dispensaries, the Colorado cannabis community finally has an answer from the state. And though it doesn't technically ban seed sales, it's not exactly the one some plant breeders wanted.Medical marijuana attorney Bob Hoban, who'd requested a clarification of the rules in March, recently received a letter from Medical Marijuana Enforcement Division chief Laura Harris. In her response, Harris okays seed sales but says state law requires seed production to be done by the dispensaries themselves. The MMED has since posted the response on its website; it's on view below. Hoban was unavailable for comment.
"The MMED finds no statutory or regulatory authority to prohibit an MMC licensee, or an MMC applicant currently authorized to sell medical marijuana...from selling medical marijuana 'seeds' that were cultivated in its commonly owned optional premises cultivation to registered patients and other licensees," Harris writes. "The MMED does believe that [the law] prohibits an MMC from selling medical marijuana seeds that are not grown upon its licensed premises."
That opinion essentially knocks out current seed companies that have been propagating plants in grows not attached to any dispensaries.
Ben Holmes, founder of Centennial Seeds, suspended his seed sales in February after learning that he was in legal limbo. He had hoped for a system that followed state agricultural regulations and allowed for more plant research: "If this wasn't a scary plant, this is how they would do it," he said at the time. "That's how they do it with corn or any other seeds."
Although upset by Harris's response to Hoban, Holmes says he wasn't expecting a good outcome -- in fact, he dissolved his company last week. Still, he points out that MMCs don't have the time or space to devote to seed production, adding that any plants used for seeds would technically be taking medicine away from patients.
Harris "basically pins the MMCs so that they can only sell seeds that they produce," he notes. "You have a business that is essentially seedless. Sinsemilla. To grow with seed is to sell more weight than they can benefit from. It also changes the output of the plant. To have them grow seed in their shop is ridiculous."


----------



## genuity (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^i think its good,i mean if you can not set up a room for breeding,then do not try to sell seeds.
i would never trust someone else to breed for me,from my stock...what the hell.
i did one male,and one female in a 2x2x5,and got over 2000+ seeds,how hard can it be.


on another note,got me treated to some [Stardawg clones] & [chem4 clones] with more chem clones to come i hope.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 21, 2012)

Thought about grabbing a pack of the 303 seeds Bio-Diesel but I can't find any info about them. Already taken a bit of a blind jump with Rare Dankness so I'ma hold off for now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck Dr. Greenthumbs $100- for one G13 seed!!

Im sure most of us already have Hazemans Pacific G-13 by Way of Vic High, G-13 BX 2.....
Much better G-13 in my opinion...

And again.. IT WAS A FREEBIE!!!!


LILB, that was some fucked up shit.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Fuck Dr. Greenthumbs $100- for one G13 seed!!
> 
> Im sure most of us already have Hazemans Pacific G-13 by Way of Vic High, G-13 BX 2.....
> Much better G-13 in my opinion...
> ...



good to see I'm not alone in thinking Dr.G is just a bit out of control but, I'm happy with my stuff from Mr.nice..... 


I pulled the trigger on the Elephant Stompers.... Wallet is going on life support till the bodhi drop lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> good to see I'm not alone in thinking Dr.G is just a bit out of control but, I'm happy with my stuff from Mr.nice.....
> 
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the Elephant Stompers.... Wallet is going on life support till the bodhi drop lol


There is a bunch of thread saying this shit dr.greenthumb and his prices


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 21, 2012)

word... a lot just looks like He said She said shit... I hear you tho WbW... it's been talked about to death


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's 1 of 4 Tranquil Elephantizer's that came down yesterday. 
First day of harvest was great, cut 14 plants, and took 48 cuttings for my aero-cloner...

Have many pics to post, but today is day 2 so i'll gather some more fire!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 21, 2012)

that looks Delicious HM!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 21, 2012)

Pics of a few strains in my stash


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 21, 2012)

Had to go back and due anothe tude order just couldnt hold back on those grape 13 and bodhi blue pakis


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> that looks Delicious HM!


Yea can't wait to taste it. Smell is amazing...


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 21, 2012)

Last year, over 850,000 people in America were arrested for marijuana-related crimes. Despite public opinion, the medical community, and human rights experts all moving in favor of relaxing marijuana prohibition laws, little has changed in terms of policy.

There have been many great books and articles detailing the history of the drug war. Part of America&#8217;s fixation with keeping the leafy green plant illegal is rooted in cultural and political clashes from the past.

However, we at Republic Report think it&#8217;s worth showing that there are entrenched interest groups that are spending large sums of money to keep our broken drug laws on the books:

_1.) Police Unions: Police departments across the country have become dependent on federal drug war grants to finance their budget. In March, we published a story revealing that a police union lobbyist in California coordinated the effort to defeat Prop 19, a ballot measure in 2010 to legalize marijuana, while helping his police department clients collect tens of millions in federal marijuana-eradication grants. And it&#8217;s not just in California. Federal lobbying disclosures show that other police union lobbyists have pushed for stiffer penalties for marijuana-related crimes nationwide.

2.) Private Prisons Corporations: Private prison corporations make millions by incarcerating people who have been imprisoned for drug crimes, including marijuana. As Republic Report&#8217;s Matt Stoller noted last year, Corrections Corporation of America, one of the largest for-profit prison companies, revealed in a regulatory filing that continuing the drug war is part in parcel to their business strategy. Prison companies have spent millions bankrolling pro-drug war politicians and have used secretive front groups, like the American Legislative Exchange Council, to pass harsh sentencing requirements for drug crimes.

3.) Alcohol and Beer Companies: Fearing competition for the dollars Americans spend on leisure, alcohol and tobacco interests have lobbied to keep marijuana out of reach. For instance, the California Beer & Beverage Distributors contributed campaign contributions to a committee set up to prevent marijuana from being legalized and taxed.

4.) Pharmaceutical Corporations: Like the sin industries listed above, pharmaceutical interests would like to keep marijuana illegal so American don&#8217;t have the option of cheap medical alternatives to their products. Howard Wooldridge, a retired police officer who now lobbies the government to relax marijuana prohibition laws, told Republic Report that next to police unions, the &#8220;second biggest opponent on Capitol Hill is big PhRMA&#8221; because marijuana can replace &#8220;everything from Advil to Vicodin and other expensive pills.&#8221;

5.) Prison Guard Unions: Prison guard unions have a vested interest in keeping people behind bars just like for-profit prison companies. In 2008, the California Correctional Peace Officers Association spent a whopping $1 million to defeat a measure that would have &#8220;reduced sentences and parole times for nonviolent drug offenders while emphasizing drug treatment over prison.&#8221;​_

RELATED: Why Can&#8217;t You Smoke Pot? Because Lobbyists Are Getting Rich Off of the War on Drugs

http://www.republicreport.org/2012/m...lobby-illegal/


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 21, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2131387View attachment 2131388View attachment 2131390View attachment 2131391View attachment 2131393View attachment 2131398View attachment 2131399View attachment 2131400View attachment 2131401View attachment 2131402
> Pics of a few strains in my stash


What wattage light did you grow those with?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 21, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> What wattage light did you grow those with?


I'm using 1000w Eye Hortilux bulbs in "Bell Lighting Technology" reflectors. And Lumatek dimmable ballasts, but because those were the first run for those strains, I grew those on 600w for first 3 weeks then went up to 750w for the remaining weeks...


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Thought about grabbing a pack of the 303 seeds Bio-Diesel but I can't find any info about them. Already taken a bit of a blind jump with Rare Dankness so I'ma hold off for now.


ya man i saw those... looks dank as shit... DeathStar x (original diesel x ECSD) and they had snow goddess which is a uber sick cross...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 21, 2012)

No the cut was not sent to me in that digilux box, sorry for the misunderstanding. Those were actual bulbs that they sent me like that, whatever I live in Cali so it is not as big of a deal. But those cuts.............going to go see if the supposed Skywalker OG is still alive....Sound like good times KAB!


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 21, 2012)

Has TSCT talked about Insane Seed Posse? I like the fact that they have worked their strains and can actually desribe the phenos
*A-Dawg*
(Pre-Invasion Afghan x Space Dawg) 
Indoor / greenhouse / outdoor
Background: The Pre-Invasion Afghan mother was obtained on the upper trade routes of the Indus River in Pakistan, in late 1977 / early 1978, by Ohsogreen, during a Hash Deal. Prior to his acquisition of it (Enabled by the real threat of the Soviet Invasion into Afghanistan), this pure land race, seldom touched an outsiders hands.
Years later, around 1990 a Sensi Seeds Afghan # 1 male was used to refine this old line. The mother chosen was an F-4 of that cross. She was very resinous, stable and produced better weight than her sisters. 

The father was carefully selected from F-1's of Space Dawg, which Subcool made using his Space Queen male (Space Dude) and Chem's Super Snowdawg female. 
The potency of Chem's Super Snowdawg, coupled with the resin production of Subcool's Space Queen, made a really nice combination all on it's own. The only thing Space Dawg was lacking, was good structure.
The Pre-Invasion Afghan mother took care of that. A-Dawg is easy to grow indoors, in a greenhouse or outside. It clones well, has a predominant column like growth pattern, and very little side branching. It works great in SOG setups, or can be concealed easily outdoors.
Phenotypes (2) 
Pheno # 1 - shows up 70 % of the time. It's growth pattern is very column like, with very little side branching. Sativa dominant in effect, with respectable yields. A solid 7 to 7.5 on anyone's potency scale. 
Pheno # 2 - shows up 30 % of the time. This one grows one set of true leaves, then branches into 3 or 4 separate branches on it's own. Don't cull this one, assuming she's a mutant you will not like. She grows wider / shorter than than Pheno # 1, but still produces similar weight. Her real payoff is the potency, which hits a solid 8. 


*Agent D*
Background: Agent D - aka - Orange Diesel, is a combination of new and old strains. A Sativa dominant strain, made up of TGA's Agent Orange (Orange Skunk x Jack the Ripper)and BOG's original L.S.D. (LifeSaver x NYC Diesel).
The mother was chosen for her mild orange smell / flavor, solid structure and good weight. The father was chosen for the intense potency, he added to the mix. The father is very NYC Diesel dominant.
This is one really Nice " Head " High. It starts behind your eyes, warms you up, and creeps outwards. Very mind expanding. You'll experience deep thoughts; the kind that lead to wisdom. When smoked in a Social Setting, happy conversations will go on for hours.
Agent D can be grown indoors, in a greenhouse or outdoors. Her leaf structure is a bit odd, in that they cup in the center. Sometimes, cupping upwards, other times, cupping downwards. This is not a sign of any deficiency, just a trait the father has passed along. The technical term for this is " variegation " of leaf structure.
Pheno's (3) 
Pheno # 1 - grows a large cola (only on top), with multiple side branches below, that form individual golf ball sized buds. This one shows up 50 % of the time. This one has the best orange flavor, with just a hint of diesel.
Pheno # 2 - grows a dominant cola, with minimal side branching. This one shows up 40 percent of the time. This one is the heavyweight in the group. (pictured below) . Pheno # 3 - grows with intense side branching, forming lots of individual golf ball sized buds. This one shows up 10 % of the time. Outdoors these become huge bushes. It's a real creeper, that often gets over toked, by mistake. . Required vegetative growth period, 30 days (min) 45 days is optimal.


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 21, 2012)

I was too tight to spend money on 420 but I just discovered this. Has it been out long?

*Chocolope Kush feminized*
Indoor
Chocolope Kush is a combination of our multiple Cannabis cup winning Sativa; Chocolope, and our Indica dominate Hybrid; Kosher Kush. The Kosher Kush has won first place in every Cannabis event it has been entered in, and has been hailed as the strongest of all OG Kush crosses, finishing 7th overall in the strongest strains in the world, published by high times magazine. These two crosses bring you the best Sativa and Indica available in seed form and blend them in a way you can choose either more Kosher or more Chocolope. Pinching works great with the Chocolope Kush keeping the top from stretching. Even the novice grower can expect above average results from this amazing cross. Are you a Kush freak who likes a little Chocolate?, or a Chocolope lover who wants the strength and flavor of Kush?, Either way this cross has it all! Be the first in your crew to run this instant champion Chocolope Kush, You people have been asking and we have been listening, the Chocolope Kush has arrived.
70% Sativa 30% Indica Yield: 500-600g/m2


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Iv1lhroV0ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv1lhroV0ho[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 21, 2012)

So my bank of gage tracking updated to recieved in great britain that was 5 days ago  still no pm from them
Does it take so long grrr! To go through there postal system


----------



## punkenstien (Apr 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So my bank of gage tracking updated to recieved in great britain that was 5 days ago  still no pm from them
> Does it take so long grrr! To go through there postal system


8 days from day they shipped to the day they landed in the midwest
oh and they didnt track until day 6


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I was too tight to spend money on 420 but I just discovered this. Has it been out long?
> 
> *Chocolope Kush feminized*
> Indoor
> ...


 maybe about a month or so bonehead.. first the martian kush dropped, then these came out a lil later... i just got a pack of these as well on 4/20


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm gonna get the bio diesel soon. Karma you got ur g13. Should I pop my g13 bx2? Send u a pollen pack, Stardawg13 and G13 bx3


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 21, 2012)

I know summer is just staring, but I can't wait till its over. When they heat breakes I'm gonna pop a TON of beans. Rocky Mountain High, chem 91 x stardawg, Big Sur Holy Bud, Gorilla Grape, Magic Monkey


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 21, 2012)

New Bodhi crosses comin

"im going to try and make alot of white lotus this time...
im gonna stuff my room with all kinds of stuff and let a couple snow lotus males dump...
both of these lines are being scheduled to be made..
eden transmission (krush x a11)
holy krush (krush x bshb indy)"- Bodhi 4-21-12


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I know summer is just staring, but I can't wait till its over. When they heat breakes I'm gonna pop a TON of beans. Rocky Mountain High, chem 91 x stardawg, Big Sur Holy Bud, Gorilla Grape, Magic Monkey


I honestly can't wait to see more people run the gg and mm.. Some nice purples in there


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So my bank of gage tracking updated to recieved in great britain that was 5 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you talking about making payment to them, or the tracking number for seeds they sent to you? I had a payment take two week from the point it was received in Great Britain, so 5 days ain't so bad if we're talking about the same thing.



TheLastWood said:


> I know summer is just staring, but I can't wait till its over. When they heat breakes I'm gonna pop a TON of beans. Rocky Mountain High, chem 91 x stardawg, Big Sur Holy Bud, Gorilla Grape, Magic Monkey


Yea the weather is nice but it makes my electricity bill sky rocket, gotta keep the ladies cool even when the sun is beating down at high noon. Plus winter is when I run my purple strains, and as of now I got a pack of Ken's GDP, and several packs of blue magoo x jbj and stardawd x jbj so I got a lot to look forward to.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey all of you sub fans.. watt's the deal with that danny boy strain of his?? i have access to it, but don't know too much about it though.. i remember reading an article about it a few years ago, but that's about all i remember..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> New Bodhi crosses comin
> 
> "im going to try and make alot of white lotus this time...
> im gonna stuff my room with all kinds of stuff and let a couple snow lotus males dump...
> ...


 Krush as in the sativa clone from BC?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Krush as in the sativa clone from BC?


 damn, what nug is that in your new avi dizzle?? very sexy..


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 21, 2012)

Get it and give it to me! Lol! Get it! Its taco x killer queen! Not made anymore


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Get it and give it to me! Lol! Get it! Its taco x killer queen! Not made anymore


 yah, i know enough about sub's gear to know it's no longer available but that was about it, lol.. i figured it would be a good trade token...

hey last, check your pm's, not here either...


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 21, 2012)

What's up dizzle how u been bro?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, what nug is that in your new avi dizzle?? very sexy..


 its DJs old time moonshine .... im still lookin for those beans lol

Danny Boy had the Oretga genetics, those are pretty fuckin tight! Not a huge Sub fan but that strain looked wicked



TheLastWood said:


> What's up dizzle how u been bro?


 Hey man, not too much ... jus been lazy as a mofo can be latley lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 21, 2012)

Blue Dream day 31, not the best picks










And I probably should post these with those Blue Dreams because this thing is just a standout from across the room. Leia OG day 31





And the reason I can't get to these very easy to take pictures. Welcome to the jungle


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2012)

Damn the mighty jungle!!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 21, 2012)

Fuck, don't know why those things rotated back but I am too tired to fix it. 421 hangover


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

those look supersexy!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

not the worse pix either.. very nice batman...

anyone have any news on when cannaventure is going to drop their girl scout cookie strain?? heard something about it, just don't have any time line for them..


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 21, 2012)

I pmd ya racer. No but jaws is gonna be workin the cookies cut soon. He has it just flowerin one now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 21, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I pmd ya racer. No but jaws is gonna be workin the cookies cut soon. He has it just flowerin one now.


 awesome about the jaws gear... i got the pm lw..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey all of you sub fans.. watt's the deal with that danny boy strain of his?? i have access to it, but don't know too much about it though.. i remember reading an article about it a few years ago, but that's about all i remember..



the cherry pheno also known as Tga black cherry, is bomb. i have the black cherry x djs blueberry beans. ran some recently. it was fantastic. lost the cut to PM.. only one I lost. i wanna run it again.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, I chopped a 2 oz legion bush yesterday at 78 days. I just happened to find 4 fully developed seeds which are overspray from my the urkle x appalachia pollen. Wonder what kinda dankness they will hold.


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 21, 2012)

You guys are crazy. I wanna get some of that new Hazeman gear, and some Brightest Moments. Is the Grape Stomper super grapey?


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 22, 2012)

hell yeah racer, get that danny boy. i have a dannyboy f2 goin right now and she is beautiful....lots of resin, looks like its gonna yield heavy and smells so lemony sweet.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 22, 2012)

I got to show y'all my friend "greengenze" Choc rain bud.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 22, 2012)

just Like the Stars that make up Orion's belt... that thing is EPIC!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks lilbsdad those look great. 

Lastwood no I don't have it at the moment.


----------



## taaldow (Apr 22, 2012)

those are very NICE!!!! *SCARHOLE*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

That bud is kickin ass all over the place!

Nice ass Taaldow  now i wanna eat an apple for some reason


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 22, 2012)

Those two new Hazeman strains sold out fast! I was thinking about what kind of business Attitude does on 4/21.....lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone grown any of the choco mix yet? I been really curios to see the chocolate nycd and choco lavander. Maybe there's pics on opengrow


----------



## boneheadbob (Apr 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Has anyone grown any of the choco mix yet? I been really curios to see the chocolate nycd and choco lavander. Maybe there's pics on opengrow



I highly recomend the Choc NYCD. Big healthy plant, nice and sticky, smells like orange peels, great sativa high


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I got to show y'all my friend "greengenze" Choc rain bud.


That's one beautiful bud!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

taaldow said:


> those are very NICE!!!! *SCARHOLE*


nice avatar!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

That Chocolate Lavender should be very colorful!!!


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried rep ya scar but......

"You must spread some rep around before giving scarhole more rep for that dope ass looking bud" lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 22, 2012)

Damn! Dank.....!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ff subject:
> 
> anyone know where to watch the new game of thrones online? or any premium series for that matter...


Heres a link to streaming HOB Should have GOT on tonight?
http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=8291


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wish I could just buy hbo to watch online.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey hornedfrog hows those testers going?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 22, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Wish I could just buy hbo to watch online.


Sign up at tehparadox.com and then look here http://tehparadox.com/forum/f73/ in the next 15-20 minutes and Game of Thrones (tonights) should be on there. You'll see links that people post of all the best TVs shows usually less than 30minutes after they have aired. As an example a little while ago somebody posted this show: "*History Channel Decoding The Past S03E08 Mysteries Of The Garden Of Eden 720p HDTV x264-NGCHD" * You just click on the show you wanna watch, go to the link they post.. one might be rapidshare as an example, click free download, and it downloads. If you sign up for rapidshare and pay the small membership for premium service, the download goes blazing fast. I get a ton of TV shows that way. I'm gonna download the new Game of Thrones in a few minutes.

Where the hell is Jkahn anyway? Weird he just disappeared. 

So psyched about Timewreck and want it to get here fast. I know I probably won't see it till the first week of March but I can't remember the last time I was this excited for one strain.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

I think you mean may Batman!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 22, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I think you mean may Batman!


Lol. March, May, one of those "M" months. hahaa

Maybe I don't need the Timewreck afterall. Maybe I'm already too wrecked.


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Apr 22, 2012)

@batman skunk this is how I look at it. If mr c hires others to do his job that compromises all of our safety. I'd rather wait than have multiple people handle my info and money. I've been jacked a lot. But I know he won't, or sell me out. Ps if the Feds want they will see where orders are shipped n if they need they will subpoena records, with the threat of coming after seed companies aka Marc emery, n most would give u up. Mr c I don't think would, personally. I'd rather wait n be safe anyday, but he is snappy w me always Christ I waited a week b4 I sent my $ and he sent it out the same day. @sketchygrower nice pics, very beautiful and the buds too. Lol. I got 4 packs of bright moments, bodhis af x x18 n pepe le dank. I love Gage. My stomper ogs are beautiful. I have a Jo pheno male that is so stanky n very wide leaved n dark. I'll be crossing that into the banana kush clone I have n the 
green crack when I get it here. Im running bodhis clusterfunk n nl 5 noof too.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 22, 2012)

Regarding my post last week I think...
Honestly I don't care enough to debate it Monkeymonk.. I was just sharing my experience based on what actually happened.. not my opinion on how it should have went or how I would have rather liked things to go in that particular transaction that never ended up being finalized. I have thousands of seeds and I needed to get my grow started in a reasonable amount of time, not put it off for nearly a month waiting for a mailbox to clear up. Thats all. & at that point those beans would have done me as much good as the others sitting in the bottom of my seed "toolbox" which is not much. I expect in order from the UK in about 8-10 days from the day I place it to arrive.. Not 21+ days, then 10 for my payment to arrive, the time inbetween and another 10 after they ship it. Its all a matter of fact.. not feelings.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 22, 2012)

So jealous of all you who get to order from the zon. Lucky bastids!

Finally got my sannies order gonna plant sugar kush, mad kush, and uberkush outdoors this year!!

Added some samsara photo strains to my collection plus three new sannie strains. I gotta be pushing close to 110-115 strains in my collection. I CAN'T STOP BUYING SEEDS! Only missed 420 promos cause my car broke down so no cash last week. 

Grow weed bitches!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 22, 2012)

We will hydgrow for sure


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 22, 2012)

shopping at zon makes you envious? hahahha.
do you get totally irate & tweaked when one of these dudes looses an auction  

i bite nails when i hear about zon auction spillover drama at RIU. 

if you have access to e$ko , gage, paradise, tga, mr nice, sea of seeds, tude, edit, and the 100+ packs you got, what's left to have ...bannana munkey nut sauce x gdp (the indian reservation cut) ? 

fuckng ken. 
making me laugh.

i purposefully stocked up (and now am addicted) just in case this game ceases tomorrow ...& i could make strains like _insert douchey breeder name here_ from my stash. it IS all a chuck. moms easy to get. 

the game is daddy dearests. 
gimme one fat OG (anything) daddy passing his traits ! and i can cross tha shit to 4 legends tomorrow morning. 

all these dudes could get down.
shit connect a few people like ...any two seed collectors here ...& these guys could breed their own banks.

im happy with what i have... but
4ever & always want more.

damn seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2012)

Ditto^^^^^^


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 22, 2012)

Meant to put it makes me jealous. Sorry some times my i-phone makes up words when I type them. yeah envious would'nt work their correctly, sorry.

Yeah I really wanted some strains from their that I can't grab anywhere else. Like even though the dude is rude, TCVCG has some cool shit. And Dankhouse and and and and lol

Must have them all! Muahahahaha


----------



## headbender (Apr 22, 2012)

yo batman one my agent orange phenos is looking fucking ridiculous and smells so good, looking to be a great yielder also, out of the three phenos i got it looks the best, seems more of a good mix of the parents! i also got a very orange velvet dom pheno and jtr dom pheno but this one that seems to be a good mix is just shining like a mofo im loving this ao grow!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 22, 2012)

well make a friend here.
or trade for gear.

look at me : im a total fucking "gobshite" as described by THE canna-shapeshifter #1 

i mean mr. c 

... yet my soft pillow gets plenty of really good seed fairy blessings ...without the kissing up & faggotry.

say it with me now =====> jazz hands & hoolahoops & little boys in birthday suits

lol!

_cant stop a thief from hitting that underware drawer reading your gayboy diary & stealing your panties can you mr. c?_

spy on spies ^


----------



## headbender (Apr 22, 2012)

lol gud i never i understand half the shit you type


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 22, 2012)

Gud makes me laugh! Keep the good work bro


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 22, 2012)

LOLOL

bro' all you need is connex.
help those & help yourself , understand that one?

& fully understand me : impossible : cause im a mutha fucking martian

gazoo!


----------



## headbender (Apr 22, 2012)

lol nope still confused as shit, its always a fun read though!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 22, 2012)

I like it, very animated.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> yo batman one my agent orange phenos is looking fucking ridiculous and smells so good, looking to be a great yielder also, out of the three phenos i got it looks the best, seems more of a good mix of the parents! i also got a very orange velvet dom pheno and jtr dom pheno but this one that seems to be a good mix is just shining like a mofo im loving this ao grow!


That's cool. I love me some Agent Orange too. My reveg is taking off. I have a very whiskey sour orange sativa.. one lone gal from my last AO seed. She smells like sour orange peel. AO is def a pleasure to grow. The OV leaning pheno is such a better producer tho.



gudkarma said:


> ...bannana munkey nut sauce x gdp (the indian reservation cut) ?


Yea I wanted that one but settled for AbusiveBlueberryOGFireAlienChemStomperDawgFighters. Most of these new strains coming out are so original. I saw the Alien drop over at THCFarm and couldnt believe the prices these people are paying for some of this shit. Looking at Aliens pics, the crosses look alright from the test grows but $150+ a pack I better be getting some extra terrestrial looking alien shit, not some of the same old. Reminded me a little of browsing through Matt Riots site.. obnoxious pricing for this "elite x whatever he chucked it at" His pics didnt show the copius resin coverage Id expect for that kinda *"$"*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Has anyone grown any of the choco mix yet? I been really curios to see the chocolate nycd and choco lavander. Maybe there's pics on opengrow


 i am right now, nice fuckin plants in there! I dunno if i have a cheeseberry haze X or a lavender now, my buds are turning a nice purple hue now... the rest are sexy to


----------



## headbender (Apr 22, 2012)

ya my ov leaning pheno is packing on some seriously fat fucking buds but it just doesnt have near the trich coverage the mix phen has i think mine is pretty close to whats sub describes as the keeper it was very branchy and a little stretchy and it smells like sour orange starburst, i read somewhere in his writings about this pheno and man was he right! it really seems like all of these ao's will be great yielders though


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Heres a link to streaming HOB Should have GOT on tonight?
> http://tvpc.com/Channel.php?ChannelID=8291



*like*......


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

try firststoptv guys any show really streaming links


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 23, 2012)

headbender said:


> View attachment 2134474View attachment 2134475View attachment 2134476View attachment 2134477View attachment 2134478View attachment 2134479View attachment 2134480View attachment 2134481
> 
> some lavender and headband love!


Very colorful! +rep


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

thank you lax and yes the lavender cut i have is fucking awesome 11 out of 10 on bag appeal! i love both of these strains can you tell by my screenname? lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 23, 2012)

headbender said:


> thank you lax and yes the lavender cut i have is fucking awesome 11 out of 10 on bag appeal! i love both of these strains can you tell by my screenname? lol


OH.....$h*t! I hadn't even noticed!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice pics Headbender....


I really dont know why you would want to download a show to watch it.. Unless you had to..

On sites like this.. watchseries.eu Show are updated within 30 min. (usually, and sometimes even before they air)...
And they offer multiple links for streaming video...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> ...I really dont know why you would want to download a show to watch it.. Unless you had to..
> 
> On sites like this.. watchseries.eu Show are updated within 30 min. (usually, and sometimes even before they air)...
> And they offer multiple links for streaming video...


HD resolution.. Dolby Digital Surround Sound. You see, I don't know why you'd want to stream a show and watch it.. unless you had too. lol
I can download a show like that in a few minutes. It's not inconvenient at all. Near Bluray quality picture if the file is MKV and usually is from tehparadox.com. Watch it, erase it, download some more. & no buffering based on their low speed transfer like that site someone else posted with the live HBO feed. I admit you do need a pretty good amount of harddrive space to download like I do. But I have 5+ terabytes.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 23, 2012)

AbusiveBlueberryOGFireAlienChemStomperDawgFighters

what ! what? you dont have ^ OMFG.

wick wick wack.

anyway... i hear they crossed to "monkey nut butter" making the true truest of firey flame.

6 zips per rooted cut... tastes like a salt lick... one trich per quare meter ...but hey its a banger for the $150 you stole from granny's purse.

my garden is so last weeks cross! 

i feel so ... canna inferior.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> HD resolution.. Dolby Digital Surround Sound. You see, I don't know why you'd want to stream a show and watch it.. unless you had too. lol
> I can download a show like that in a few minutes. It's not inconvenient at all. Near Bluray quality picture if the file is MKV and usually is from tehparadox.com. Watch it, erase it, download some more. & no buffering based on their low speed transfer like that site someone else posted with the live HBO feed. I admit you do need a pretty good amount of harddrive space to download like I do. But I have 5+ terabytes.


The streaming videos arent all .flv and 300mb...
There .avi and .mkv and upwards of over a gig depending on the show/movie...
You just gotta pick the right one...
And i never have to wait for buffer, just click and watch... 

But we have different setups... 
Different strokes,-------


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 23, 2012)

Idk I guess I'm the only person who isn't interested in any tcvg strain. Maybe cuz I have gorilla grape seeds, and I can't stand his strain descripts. I do think he's a cool dude selling good genetics at a very fair price. One of the strain descriptions I can't stand says "the mother didn't impress me that much so let's see what kong can do to her"(not exact words) I'm thinking "I want both parents to be keepers". And another strain description he refers to one of the parents as "a pathetic twig with huge buds"(again not exact words)............all we have to go on is pictures and descriotions so that should be on point


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Idk I guess I'm the only person who isn't interested in any tcvg strain. Maybe cuz I have gorilla grape seeds, and I can't stand his strain descripts. I do think he's a cool dude selling good genetics at a very fair price. One of the strain descriptions I can't stand says "the mother didn't impress me that much so let's see what kong can do to her"(not exact words) I'm thinking "I want both parents to be keepers". And another strain description he refers to one of the parents as "a pathetic twig with huge buds"(again not exact words)............all we have to go on is pictures and descriotions so that should be on point


The guy is a fucking dick and a piece of shit....
He said point blank, this is what im sending in on monday, it will be there next week enjoy...

So i bought 5 packs of his shit (actual shit not "Shit").. to get the '78 skunk... I wanted a bunch of '78 skunk....
Well what do i get.. 1 fucking pack of shit mix.. with only 4 beans inside....

He said, my bad i forgot to send them in... theyll be in soon...(on the forum.. )
What an idiot... 

Then he goes on a fucking tirade with his usual bullshit in the forums, cause he's an asshole..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 23, 2012)

who would you say are some breeders that are not shady?
Mr.nice
GGG
Bodhi
..... others?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Batman...
You say your friends with TCVG...

How is his gear...


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 23, 2012)

something new : mom tent in labratorium


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 23, 2012)

lmfao @ the caption on those pics Gud, too fucking funny.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 23, 2012)

new odor control idea working lovely.

disconnect useless duct , use as intake, make 5 into muffler , add speed control , 165cfm fan , and ... living room odor control PLUS pull "fresh" air into the lab.


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

tcvg has never stood out to me at all for some reason. none of his genetics seem that special! ive gotten alot of stuff from cz but never tcvg


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 23, 2012)

lab shots... 4 tables just waiting on 13 days to pass.

experiment (on 3 week cycle) with weeks 1 to 3 as drain to waste = success

why? 
mapito my firends.

early in flower with mapito no rez is needed ...when u water tops 1x in 2-3 weeks 

(foreground) 2 days from the cloner under a 1000y how do they look? 

that table in the background (4x4) yours for 2 gallons of nutes in trade.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Idk I guess I'm the only person who isn't interested in any tcvg strain. Maybe cuz I have gorilla grape seeds, and I can't stand his strain descripts. I do think he's a cool dude selling good genetics at a very fair price. One of the strain descriptions I can't stand says "the mother didn't impress me that much so let's see what kong can do to her"(not exact words) I'm thinking "I want both parents to be keepers". And another strain description he refers to one of the parents as "a pathetic twig with huge buds"(again not exact words)............all we have to go on is pictures and descriotions so that should be on point


I'm right there with u.. I really never was appealed by his strains.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 23, 2012)

Note to self *FUC TCVCG* got it!!

Can't support someone like that, what if their is problems with his beans? He probably would just tell that person to fuck off from what it sounds like.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 23, 2012)

after that 'tude mug shot...

i say fuck chin nuts. 
think you guys call him swerve.

over here we prefer names like ::: skid & swerve, dick dogger, or dastardly douchebag.

but but BIG fucking butt ..............if you got 2 packs of either larry or tahoe og im 100% game


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2012)

I got 1 pack of both


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey Batman...
> You say your friends with TCVG...
> 
> How is his gear...


yea I've known him forever but never ran his shit.. literally.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 23, 2012)

This was a great investment. Love this shit, and smells good too...


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's the first of 8 Larry OG's that came down yesterday. Smell is amazing...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah Larry og is a good strain! I'm running some more now trying to find a stinker. I had a nice lemon pheno kind of sweet that I made my Larry crosses with but I'm searching to see if I find omething better now eventho that will be hard to top


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 23, 2012)

They look pretty amazing too, great work.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah Larry og is a good strain! I'm running some more now trying to find a stinker. I had a nice lemon pheno kind of sweet that I made my Larry crosses with but I'm searching to see if I find omething better now eventho that will be hard to top


Yea 5 of my Larry's have that strong lemon smell, but 1 in particular looks and smells like the real fire!!! Then the other 3 smell exactly like pineapple. Looks like I may have to keep 2 moms. Already locked down 2 males...


----------



## taaldow (Apr 23, 2012)

that's fucking nice!!!


gudkarma said:


> lab shots... 4 tables just waiting on 13 days to pass.
> 
> experiment (on 3 week cycle) with weeks 1 to 3 as drain to waste = success
> 
> ...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

CMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First Lemme Make you Hella-Jelly..(<----i hate that word..LOL)

Found my Charger BizSnatches.......






But!, I gots no Frikin idea how to work this thing... Its horrible for Close-Ups in Auto Mode...
Tried the "Tulip"... Still don't work.. I think i have to build one of those lightbox's.... Otherwise, its just useless....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2012)

Use the tulip but stand back and zoom in. You do need lots o light and you can also use a tripod and manual focus.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yah, i think i may have to go read up on Ocannabis's directions for Takin pic's...

Dude this is weird.....

My PM'ing privileges were taken away....

I dont know how i didnt notice this earlier..... It must have happened like a few days ago....

What the hell?? YERRRR Sum1 PM me....


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 23, 2012)

pm privileges from here where taken away?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yah, everything.. Shit even the PM applet thingy is gone...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 23, 2012)

Apollo 13 x Querkle 
X 
Apollo 11 x Gorilla Grape

How do these sound to everyone?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

I see my private messaging still works. Sounds like you got cut off for some reason.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah, everything.. Shit even the PM applet thingy is gone...


What's strange is that when I click on your username the option for pm'ing you is completely blank, there is just a white box that does not allow you to click on it.

I can PM everyone else though as normal.

odddd....


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Apollo 13 x Querkle
> X
> Apollo 11 x Gorilla Grape
> 
> How do these sound to everyone?


Are they two separate...
Or... (Apollo 13 x Querkle) x ( Apollo 11 x GG)

Either Way.. Sounds Good dizz!!!
Purple Transcendentness........Mmmmmmmm

I still dont have any of Your Asshole Gear..LoL

Just sent out a few packs of my shit to a few ppl...
Included a Mix Pack, i labeled..

DirtBag's "Dirty Whore" Mix Pack...LoL
Hope a 13yrold didnt get that one....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2012)

I stil can pm people.. We're u trying to recruit people or something?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Are they two separate...
> Or... (Apollo 13 x Querkle) x ( Apollo 11 x GG)
> 
> Either Way.. Sounds Good dizz!!!
> ...


 nah thats the strain Void x A11 x GG  ... double Apollo slam

Just wanted some opinions and thoughts

You dont have any? WTF? lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I stil can pm people.. We're u trying to recruit people or something?


Nah... For what would i recruit anyway.... 

The Peoples Front to Liberate RIU

I use e-mail for all sensitive stuff now anyway...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2012)

Ill talk to Rollie see what's up.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nah thats the strain Void x A11 x GG  ... double Apollo slam
> 
> Just wanted some opinions and thoughts
> 
> You dont have any? WTF? lol


I wish i could give an opinion, but all i have are thoughts...
I think Bman has grown Both a-11 and the void... Wouldn't mind having that Cross Bless the Anals of the SCT though..LoL


Yah Wyte... Youd think if i did something, id have just been Banned.... Not sent to my room with the PM's taken away...
Remember when you couldn't PM, for like 5 minutes, maybe its an extended version of that....

Perhaps they hacked the site through my PM box... And i can never PM again in order to stop the hackers...LoL
At -least the LIKE button is comin back!!!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Apollo 13 x Querkle
> X
> Apollo 11 x Gorilla Grape
> 
> How do these sound to everyone?


Fucknn amazin'


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 23, 2012)

Got a few pages to catch up on, BUT the like button is coming back?! Yeah! I'm so excited I'm gonna LIKE EVERYTHINH when its back. I never like a lot on riu cuz I have to click like and refresh the whole page 2x for my like button to work. PITA....... on nettics it works easily, one click no pg refresh. More android friendly.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol swerve is a dorky ass lookin dude. I thought he would be.... bigger, cooler, possibly covered in tats. he looks like world of warcraft comes before his breeding.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 23, 2012)

lol JK...you're right...i'm super jelly....i hate that word also.

one of these days i'll bite the bullet and drop about 700 bucks on a nice camera...but its hard to do when you're a cheap bastard.

yeah...you need a bipod and a ring flash. stand back a bit and zoom in like someone else said. the close ups that most of us post are also cropped....use IrfanView or some other basic photo editing software to crop and resize the picture.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol swerve is a dorky ass lookin dude. I thought he would be.... bigger, cooler, possibly covered in tats. he looks like world of warcraft comes before his breeding.


He looks like someone that would smell like hotdog juice or walk around munching on a raw hotdog all day. 





Uhhhh bitch gimme dem hotdogz!!!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 23, 2012)

Anybody at the Denver Cup this weekend? We took 5 1st Place Cups!!!


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 23, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Anybody at the Denver Cup this weekend? We took 5 1st Place Cups!!!


What did you enter?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> CMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> First Lemme Make you Hella-Jelly..(<----i hate that word..LOL)
> 
> ...


actually i thought auto worked amazing on mine.. depends on the lens. I had the Nikon Maro lens tho.. this one.. AF-S Micro-Nikkor 60mm f/2.8G ED Macro Autofocus Lens


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I wish i could give an opinion, but all i have are thoughts...
> I think Bman has grown Both a-11 and the void... Wouldn't mind having that Cross Bless the Anals of the SCT though..LoL


Nope but close. I've done A13 and the Void. I love A13, but hated the Void. From what I understand A11 is simular to A13 but I really didn't like the Voids taste or smell. Personally I think A13 or A11 x C99 would be cool.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Nope but close. I've done A13 and the Void. I love A13, but hated the Void. From what I understand A11 is simular to A13 but I really didn't like the Voids taste or smell. Personally I think A13 or A11 x C99 would be cool.


 The Void cut used (labeled P10) , its a grapey flaved resin drenched ringer with a skunky aftertase. 

The A 13 and 11 are simaler, only the fater differs, the 11 used a C99 father and the 13 was fathered by P75 (pre kin to C99)

My "Murcury Atlas 5" is Apollo 11 "G" x Cinderella 99 "P3" , havnt got around to testing yet but the other strains from that breeding are dynomite sofar


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> The Void cut used (labeled P10) , its a grapey flaved resin drenched ringer with a skunky aftertase.
> 
> The A 13 and 11 are simaler, only the fater differs, the 11 used a C99 father and the 13 was fathered by P75 (pre kin to C99)
> 
> My "Murcury Atlas 5" is Apollo 11 "G" x Cinderella 99 "P3" , havnt got around to testing yet but the other strains from that breeding are dynomite sofar


Thats cool if you found a grape Void, mine and my buddies were peppery butane spice.. fuely. Yuck. lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Thats cool if you found a grape Void, mine and my buddies were peppery butane spice.. fuely. Yuck. lol.


 I wish it was my cut, Highlander found it in a pack, said it was the only one that stood out for that trait. That cut was Xd to my Grape Apollo , which is blowing his mind right now, one pheno is actually driping resin


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2012)

The crazyest shit happened today! My lost cz order that was held by customs for over 30days just showed up and everything
Is good  could not believe it!


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow nice surprise


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2012)

Surprise to see you back kona how you been


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Doing great, chillin, smokin and growin like always how are you?


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

thats fucking awesome hell glad to to hear it!!


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

so im thinking next round ill go all grapestomper gear and blue magoo x jbj what do you guys think?
gsog
bright moments
grape 13
elephant stomper
blue magoo x jbj

yo batman have you run deep purple or cheesequake?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 23, 2012)

Elephant stomper and magoo would be my choice headbender


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 23, 2012)

Growing all them grapes, gotta make some wine.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sweet man sounds nice I have a nice lil grape stomper in my garden now and I popped those gage green morning flights ;$


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2012)

@ headbender was a shock! Now if my bank of gage payment would go through things would be awsome


@ kona thing been good, enjoying a bit of summer. You will love that gage gear kona.
Pm admin and get your thread opened, i want to see some progress girl!


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

ya bog took so long to get back to me i ended up getting bm at the tude,from my first inquiry it took four days to get a reply then when i told him what i wanted it took another six days to get a response so i figured i know the tude is solid,
not that im complaining i know there not even up and running so no biggie i just couldnt wait didnt want to lose my oppurtuntiy to grab some bm


----------



## headbender (Apr 23, 2012)

i was talkin about runnin all five sketch, but i kinda want to throw some tga in the mix also but cant really decide, batman you cant tell but im running the batsignal i need some bathelp whats you favorite tga strains besides ao i have almost all of them except like void, 3d, jtr, jc2, space jill?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

headbender said:


> ...batsignal i need some bathelp whats you favorite tga strains besides ao i have almost all of them except like void, 3d, jtr, jc2, space jill?


My 2 favorites are SpaceDawg and Chernobyl. I also like Space Queen quite a bit, but would run Qush or Timewreck before the others. Jacks Cleaner II is real nice if you get the right pheno. The shorter lemonade one is bomb. The taller one is still lemony but not nearly as good. Jack the Ripper was good but too potent for me. Too racy and made me wicked paranoid.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey hr, I am prob gonna let that thread die, I don't wanna carry on any issues or anything so I will either start a new one soon or just slowly come back around and post various places


----------



## raiderman (Apr 23, 2012)

wats up batman.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

raiderman said:


> wats up batman.


n2m Raider dude. how's things? still killin it with those purps? 
hey did you ever pick up those smart pots? i'm checkin em out now. doing my strawberry alien kush in one, might pick up some more.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 23, 2012)

jus ordered them today , 40 3 gal. and a 1000 watt hortilux bulb to match the 600.go to www.ehydroponics.com .thier prices are lowest i seen anywhere.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool shit dude. I want the Square ones. Only thing I like about the actual SmartPot brand is the handles on the side, easy to move them around. 
I dig the way they work tho. Gotta pick up a new bulb myself. Maybe I'll check that site out.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> actually i thought auto worked amazing on mine.. depends on the lens. I had the Nikon Maro lens tho.. this one.. AF-S Micro-Nikkor 60mm f/2.8G ED Macro Autofocus Lens


LoL... nah not macro.. 'Almost..

My Lens....
AF-S DX NIKKOR
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea Jkahn I had that lens. It's a nice lens for portrait stuff... but the macro lens I posted is the shit. Makes a huge difference on closeups. Friggin expensive tho. 
Lens pricing is crazy. The one I want for my Panasonic GF2 is $699.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Apr 23, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> What did you enter?


pinkhouse swept the hash. Nikka t won the solventless. We won Indica with SFV and Tied with Patients Choice cup SSH (the legit cutting). Also best booth. 
Free spoonful dabs. We dabbed about 1/4 lb (bubble hash, iso, and bho) the first day to people.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2012)

I got three macro lens for my d7000 nikon love each one of them


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats Chronic! Sure you had fun!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 23, 2012)

chronicclouds said:


> pinkhouse swept the hash. Nikka t won the solventless. We won indica with sfv and tied with patients choice cup ssh (the legit cutting). Also best booth.
> Free spoonful dabs. We dabbed about 1/4 lb (bubble hash, iso, and bho) the first day to people.


like*.....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah chronic clouds I was there. U guys deffo held it down on the dab side. We had such a great time out there. Congrats on the victory my friend.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 23, 2012)

Came home and the girls got there glow back! Can't wait to see these new fire strains I've got going!707, bluedream,blackberry Kush,alphadawg,and grape god looking right at home!


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 23, 2012)

To anyone That's ordered sea of seeds before or on 420 how long does it take to ship/get a tracking number


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

So i checked on the mendo montage f2s testers today there 2 weeks in flower and showing a nice bit of flowers, but thats not
What so great! These babys are a purple/red color and turning fast! This early to be showing this! Makes me think im in for a 
Treat


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> so i checked on the mendo montage f2s testers today there 2 weeks in flower and showing a nice bit of flowers, but thats not
> what so great! These babys are a purple/red color and turning fast! This early to be showing this! Makes me think im in for a
> treat


like!!!....^


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Only dis is how much it stretch! Im hoping the clones i took dont do the same, and i think i should of toped them a 2nd time


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

what is it that makes me think kens gdp seeds are bs the rep dont seem to know shit and i guess is kind of an asshole locally lol maybe ill be wrong who knows? maybe its because gdp isnt anything special lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

From the looks of it it dont look all that crazy! I copped a pack anyhow but the word is its not the real thing, true
Or not im not one to know! And the fact people are saying gorilla grape is of gdp takin by outlaw is another story
To. Just hard to believe that someone pops up claiming the real deal but not to mainy know of this ken.


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

and they dont seem to know much the best description they can give for the male is its fast wtf isnt that what you dont really want in males, and he got this cut from indians keyword cut yet he had seeds to start a gdp male? it all seems pretty fishy to me!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very weird! Im like indians wtf lol! When i think of gdp i think a bad ass purple plant, but what i saw wasnt.
Could be the pheno guess time will tell, but for the price it better be for real. Or he goes on the riot/swerve
Black list


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 24, 2012)

I have such a beautiful GDP plant. I want to get it into seed form and out to people so bad. She is a truly remarkable plant, with the best smell ever, and such a nice indica stone. It's purple, but it's dank purple. It is nothing like Kens GDP. This whole plant will just turn purple, leaves, buds, everything, all the way down, loves blue light. Big chunky colas. I need to get a good male to cross her with, I don't know what I want to use though. Maybe some NYC or something. She already has the structure, I would only want to add something to her high, something that would pass on that dank potency gene, lol. 

Check her:



Gotta love that Michigan Purps.  The first pics are her in my veganic grow, the old one at the end is when I first started and was using Fox Farms. Pretty different contrast.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

I've not yet found any bud to be too potent. Maybe if I smoked a pure sativa, but with the amount of halucinogens I've done I can't see any type of weed to be stronger than I like. If I smoke too much sour diesel, I will be wrecked. My gourd is just so stoned I am useless. I've found I can do the same thing with legion. But I have to make a conscious decision to keep smoking when I'm already good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice is that from kens seeds or another gdp thats floating around?


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 24, 2012)

The Moby Dick and NYC Diesel I grow are definitely not for the novices, lol. I am a daily smoker and have had that shit put me to bed on an empty stomach. You just feel like you've never eaten anything in your life and you are nauseous. I've had it happen on a full stomach, lol. Just drink water and ride out the sweats, lol. I've definitely greened out a few people with it also.  Nothin quite like wrecking someones day with some potent dank, lol. Can you say tripovision? :


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish I could find a sativa that made me halucinate. Very few buds make me paranoid. I'm already paranoid tho. The first time I used my bho bubbler vs doing knifers I finally felt like "whoah ok 1 is enough". But now I can do more. I acuallly haven't made /done any oil on a while. I think I'm gonna make a big batch of bubble next


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 24, 2012)

Its a GDP that has been around MI for a minute. Not too many people have it anymore, at least I don't know many people who have it. I got it from a friend that got it from an old timer, and she lost it. You know how that goes. I was just told it was Michigan Purps or Michigan GDP. She yields well, smells incredible, is really frosty, really sturdy and stable, she is just that knockout indica stone. The flavor is incredible, I just can't smoke it during the day because it will make you wanna go to bed for sure, lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

She's beautiful man u should hit it with a querkle. Keep it mostly indica and purple. Or a blueberry indica. Unles you want to add some sativa influence but it sounds like you wanna preserve its traits. I've always liked anything hit with space queen too so think about that!


NightbirdX said:


> I have such a beautiful GDP plant. I want to get it into seed form and out to people so bad. She is a truly remarkable plant, with the best smell ever, and such a nice indica stone. It's purple, but it's dank purple. It is nothing like Kens GDP. This whole plant will just turn purple, leaves, buds, everything, all the way down, loves blue light. Big chunky colas. I need to get a good male to cross her with, I don't know what I want to use though. Maybe some NYC or something. She already has the structure, I would only want to add something to her high, something that would pass on that dank potency gene, lol. Check her:View attachment 2136137View attachment 2136138View attachment 2136139View attachment 2136140View attachment 2136141View attachment 2136142View attachment 2136143View attachment 2136144View attachment 2136145Gotta love that Michigan Purps.  The first pics are her in my veganic grow, the old one at the end is when I first started and was using Fox Farms. Pretty different contrast.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice nightbird hold on to that gem lol and im sure somebody in this thread can give you the know how to get her into seed form
The right way.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice nightbird hold on to that gem lol and im sure somebody in this thread can give you the know how to get her into seed form
> The right way.


Basically you will have to grow the offspring and find a male closest to the mom and bx it


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 24, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> She's beautiful man u should hit it with a querkle. Keep it mostly indica and purple. Or a blueberry indica. Unles you want to add some sativa influence but it sounds like you wanna preserve its traits. I've always liked anything hit with space queen too so think about that!


I really love the SQ and would like to cross her to space dude for sure, lol. I'd give her to Sub to play with in a heartbeat.  I want to run some Pandora's Box hopefully soon. I would eventually like to cube her to lock her down. But to find that nice hybrid that combines the best of both worlds would be ideal. 



hellraizer30 said:


> Nice nightbird hold on to that gem lol and im sure somebody in this thread can give you the know how to get her into seed form
> The right way.


Ya I know the theory of it, I just don't want to cross her to any male that I come across. I want to find a good male out of good stock that is going to compliment her and give her what she is lacking. I have a few I would like to do this to, my NYC, GDP, Bubba, and Larry.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2012)

I'd reverse the GDP for s1s.
Cubing seems to be the best way to breed for traits If you want seeds that look like the mama.

Cross a reg male to her an you will have a ton of phenotype variation.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Cross a reg male to her an you will have a ton of phenotype variation.


until u grow them out and find the ones looking like the original


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 24, 2012)

nightbirdx said:


> i have such a beautiful gdp plant. I want to get it into seed form and out to people so bad. She is a truly remarkable plant, with the best smell ever, and such a nice indica stone. It's purple, but it's dank purple. It is nothing like kens gdp. This whole plant will just turn purple, leaves, buds, everything, all the way down, loves blue light. Big chunky colas. I need to get a good male to cross her with, i don't know what i want to use though. Maybe some nyc or something. She already has the structure, i would only want to add something to her high, something that would pass on that dank potency gene, lol.
> 
> Check her:
> 
> ...


like!!**....


----------



## cerberus (Apr 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> until u grow them out and find the ones looking like the original


^^this^^

and then breed one of those look-alike males back to the OG mom again


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 24, 2012)

nightbird....you a Michigander too?


i'm veggin out a Kens GDP right now, pretty slow vegger, extremely tight nodes.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

303 Seeds - Jet Fuel G6 just added @ the tude. looks quite good, may be tempted to try it


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

man that g6 looks tasty as fuck


----------



## juts (Apr 24, 2012)

strain recommendations anyone? budget: around $32 or less im ordering @EDiT
i currently have:
Mandala's satori & hashberry
Nirvana's bubblelicious&#9792;, aurora indica, jock horror&#9792;
Barney's LSD&#9792;

i was thinkin of gettin mandala's beyond the brain and kalichakra but im not sure lol
im not in a rush im gonna get them 4-6 months from now


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

have you looked at sannies lots of good genetics at an awesome price point!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

Jjust got my blueberry blast! Snowhigh dropped


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

I've always liked snow. I've known snowhigh has dank and really been looking forward to this. and 50$ packs is good shit! And they sent in enough for everyone


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

just grabbed a pack myself thanks for the heads up LW!


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

man im really thinkin about placin another order at the tude for that 303 g6 jet fuel shit looks ridiculous


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 303 Seeds - Jet Fuel G6 just added @ the tude. looks quite good, may be tempted to try it


Sounds like a nice cross but the description is goofy as shit "High Characteristics: Uber Elite Billionaire Cannabis" and all that about riding in a G6. 



TheLastWood said:


> Jjust got my blueberry blast! Snowhigh dropped


Is the blueberry blast the only thing that dropped, that's all I see so I figured everything else got taken already.


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

lol i didnt even read the description but that pic DAMN! i love me some diesel


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Its prob gonna drop later....


*Just to Clarify....
The reason my PM privileges were taken away:
Some Random ASSHOLE: roachclip420
PM'd me and asked me about a particular banned member, and a site he may or may not have created...

I without thinking just answered his question not realizing it was an automatic PM ban...
It's fvcking Entrapment...


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

im pretty sure i read somewhere that someone pmed mr. c about snowhigh and he said bbb was all that was left but i could be mistaken

edit: just got a pm from mr c the rest will be dropped tonight


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> im pretty sure i read somewhere that someone pmed mr. c about snowhigh and he said bbb was all that was left but i could be mistaken
> 
> edit: just got a pm from mr c the rest will be dropped tonight


I got 10 BBB freebies awhile ago... So im waitin on the drop..
Its gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

I wanted the bb blast anyways. A lot of the other shit looks really bomb too but this is probably as close as ill get to blue dream and I wanna try it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Its prob gonna drop later....
> 
> 
> *Just to Clarify....
> ...


I guess no pm's really private ?


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

i got pipe dream freebies awhile back ten pack also so igrabbed the bbb just waiting on the pmb, koma has a video of deep purple and there is some bbb in it and it looks like some kill


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> until u grow them out and find the ones looking like the original


The closest you'll get to your Origional mama in a seed will be s1. It's all her genetics in the seed.
Ive read where Nevile said he regreted never backing up some of special plants as s1.
Eventhough he had f1

F1 do offer heterosis hybrid vygor as an advantage though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

Let me know how the fem stuff works for u.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Guess the snow high full drops tonight i went ahead a got the bbb now, plus bank of gage finally got payment
So thats good news.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess the snow high full drops tonight



Thanks, gonna grab some packs of PMB.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 24, 2012)

Good news hellraiser glad it made it a-okay!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Seems im threading the eye of a needle these days with my orders lol but still coming out on top.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 24, 2012)

Good to hear HR, I've been meaning to ask you how you got on with using them. And Headbender hows your exp with BoG been?? 

They got loads of new gear up for auction atm not available anywhere else, check these out from the exclusive new "Breeders Stash" line...
*Crystal Elegance - [Crystal Grapes x Purple Elegance] (10 pack) 
The Lake Show - [LA Haze x Joseph OG] (10 pack) 
Sour Chem - [Chemdawg OG x Sour Diesel X] (10 pack)
Purple Choo Choo - [Trainwreck x Purple Snowman] (10 pack) 
Monarch OG - [NY OG/CDSD x Joseph OG] (10 pack) *

There's also another *Leia OG* listed now too, it's also the second to last pack of the stock and is a steal at the current bid of £55.00 , I only recently got word on this too but GGG will not be doin anymore Leia OG now either and will be working more on the new "Force OG" (Skywalker OG x Jo OG) line instead. 

There's plenty of Bright Moments stock available too, with more work goin into making more packs available to meet damand and keep stocks up. There's loads of amazing new gear in testing and from what I have goin and have seen running atm on the GGG forum I can tell you it's gonna be a very resinous year


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 24, 2012)

Any chances of a pack of Sun Maiden going up on the BOG auctions skunk?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey skunk good to see you swing by buddy


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanx mate and no worries you know where to find me if you need me for anything, same goes to all & anyone who needs to get hold of me just shoot me a PM if I don't see your ?'s posted. 
I'm not too sure on the Maiden but there's Inferno Haze F1 due and the last pack of Stomper Bx is due to be listed soon too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys just got a email bout this good news 






*Take the Pledge:
Bring Medical Marijuana
to New York in 2012*

According to recent reports, New York State Senator Diane Savino may soon introduce a medical marijuana bill to the state legislature.[SUP]1[/SUP]
If passed, *this bill would allow patients to buy marijuana from licensed dispensaries, and allow those too poor or far from a dispensary to grow their own medication.* Savino and the other supportive legislators are hoping to pass medical marijuana before the current session ends in June - so we need to move quickly and speak out to our representatives in Albany.
Were building up our campaign in support of safe access to marijuana for thousands of patients across New York state. *Can you pledge to help Just Say Now fight for medical marijuana in New York this year?*
*Pledge to help Just Say Now fight for safe access to medical marijuana for patients in New York state.*
*Click here to pledge: http://action.firedoglake.com/page/s/ny-mmj-pledge*
Medical marijuana bills have come up in the New York state legislature in the past, but many believe this year presents the best opportunity to finally pass this law.
More than 70 percent of New York voters support medical marijuana, and this bill has strong support in the Assembly.[SUP]2[/SUP] Medical marijuana advocates believe that with the right pressure, the Senate could finally pass it this year.
*Thats why we need you to step up right now.*With only a few months before the end of the legislative session, we have to make sure lawmakers in New York fully understand that medical marijuana patients in this state can wait no longer for relief.
Well be organizing calls to lawmakers offices, running ads and building a groundswell of support for medical marijuana in New York. Pledge now to help Just Say Now pass medical marijuana for New York state.
*Pledge to help Just Say Now pressure your state lawmaker to pass medical marijuana for patients in New York state.*
Thank you for support and dedication. With your help, patients across New York state may finally get the medicine they need.
In Solidarity,
Brian Sonenstein
Director of Online Activism,
JustSayNow.com
1. Push for Medical Marijuana in NY Heats Up, Stephanie Rabiner, Reuters, 4/10/2012.
2. Ibid
[HR][/HR]Contribute to Just Say Now to support marijuana legalization. Click here:​

This email was sent to: [email protected]
To unsubscribe, go to:http://action.firedoglake.com/unsubscribe​


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> im pretty sure i read somewhere that someone pmed mr. c about snowhigh and he said bbb was all that was left but i could be mistaken
> 
> edit: just got a pm from mr c the rest will be dropped tonight



i've been trying to get accepted at cannazon. but i really need it now because i've been looking all over for that blueberry blast. do you think mr. c would accept any more new members?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Might want to pm him again, your info might be burried under tons of pms from all the drops


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i've been trying to get accepted at cannazon. but i really need it now because i've been looking all over for that blueberry blast. do you think mr. c would accept any more new members?


might need to ask racerboy hes a mod over there...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 24, 2012)

It took me several weeks for my account at cannazon to be accepted.

Thanks Skunk, easy come easy go.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Might want to pm him again, your info might be burried under tons of pms from all the drops



Would it be possible to be recommended because mr. c replied a while back and told me they didnt want any new members and the products were only for the people in his community
i am a serious bean collector and gardener and really just want to get the opportunity to get these elite genetics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow if big c said that then i dont know! Im to new over there to rec anybody! Might want to pm racer he might be
Able to help.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wow if big c said that then i dont know! Im to new over there to rec anybody! Might want to pm racer he might be
> Able to help.


will do...appreciate the help


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Would it be possible to be recommended because mr. c replied a while back and told me they didnt want any new members and the products were only for the people in his community
> i am a serious bean collector and gardener and really just want to get the opportunity to get these elite genetics


Thats a pretty asshole response from Mr. COCK um.... I mean Mr. C

I am pretty sure people like me made it that way though and sorry for that but some of us hate when dicks like him play favorites especially when we are spending several hundo.

Good luck to you though.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Thats a pretty asshole response from Mr. COCK um.... I mean Mr. C
> 
> I am pretty sure people like me made it that way though and sorry for that but some of us hate when dicks like him play favorites especially when we are spending several hundo.
> 
> Good luck to you though.


Guess it's hit or miss with him...Just messaged racerboy, hopefully he can help me out. REALLY want that BBB Badd!!!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about everyone's experiences over at cz. I've had nothing but good experiences. I really am liking it over there. Crazy the different exp people get. 
Just cracked and bought some eagle20. Ughh. I feel like the approach I'm using worked I haven't seen any pm in a min. But I don't want to see it come back either. So I decided to follow two of my good friends advice and buy some eagle. I'll only be using it on vegetative plants as I have nothing in flower ATM. I went back and forth for the entire weekend. I do really think the addition of enzymes and bennies to my water helped a ton. Thanks for the advice there as well. 
Does anyone know if using eagle20 on veg plants will up their resistance to bud rot? I assume it will because it is systemic. You guys know I keep fucking up and gettin hippo dicks when I strive for airy wispy fluffy nuggs so this bit of info will be useful. 
Oh and a friend in Colorado recommended I use this 
http://compare.ebay.com/like/270771640484?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 24, 2012)

before anybody does this ::

DO NOT buy a cheap vac sealer. 

dont waste the time, energy, or even take a moment away from possibly stroking your cock... just get the $100+ hands free version.

^ wise man never make same mistake 2x

^ told to me by a chinese prostitute


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 24, 2012)

I have had trouble with cz also. password doesnt work anymore. frusterating


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just got my PM privileges back.....LoL

All my exp. with CZ are good.. 
Like every place ive dealt with there was one mistake, but it was dealt with quickly and beyond satisfaction....
Mr. C is cool in my book.....

Had sumin at SeurBidz, Was fixed quickly and swiftly...
Doc Bob = Cool 2...

Had a few beans just show up Cracked from Seedbay but im not even gonna bother....




wyteberrywidow said:


> I guess no pm's really private ?


It was a Bot that searches for keywords and automatically takes privileges away/bans people n shit...
So i guess its not as invasion-E...lol

Note to self don't write ********.com anywhere...lol



NightbirdX said:


> I have had trouble with cz also. password doesnt work anymore. frusterating


Mr. C is online right now... Id PM him and put "PASSWORD NOT WORKING", in the subject...
C', is busy though prob writing the SnowHigh stuff for later so dont expect a response right away...LoL.. but you never know...
Or if Shadds signs on soon, he can help with minor stuff like this(just a guess).... But he's offline right now....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something but how can he PM mr c if his password isn't working and can't log on?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ two different people, one wanted to be accepted so probably has no user permissions and, the other said his password wasn't working anymore.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but how can he PM mr c if his password isn't working and can't log on?


There is a contact admin thing on most sites that works for anybody usually.....\

Or try this... @NightbirdX

http://www.cannazon.net/web/index.php?option=com_user&view=reset

I know you didnt "forget" your password.. But it might work..
Cause it will reset your password so you can make a new one..
If it doesnt work.. Youve been banned... (maybe..LoL)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

My exp with big c is stellar never delt with a more trusting person in the seed game so im sure theres a reason for his actions


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 24, 2012)

So what I have 3 orders from the last 2 weeks abd I haven't heard back yet. I'm past the point where I want my seeds super fast. I can't pop them now anyways and they'd just sit there.............. I think mr c should take car of long term, repeat customers before he helps new ones. If he let all the noobs in as soon as they registered and let them buy everything they wanted, then none of the ppl that have been contributing for the last year will get snuffed for someone who has never contributed informationally or otherwise............... a couple cool people get caught up in the waiting game but that's the price. I had to wait over a month to get registered......... cannazon isn't as stocked as attitude, there's not tons of packs. When ppl say "I just bought 4 packs of the same strain at cz" it pisses me off. Stock is limited, these are mostly smaller breeders. Now there's 3 packs of dank seeds sittin in some noobs closet and none for us. I'm glad mr c put a stop to that shit


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 24, 2012)

while i dont do biz there & i hate the shapeshifter, i have to agree with lastwood on priincipal.

spenders + longterm over all newbie... its how any club works.
cz asks you to "register" to play... you play there at will.
people who've played longer than you deserve perks.
or why bother if you can get special drops too?

as far as gear from mr cocksmoker, & outside those bullshit auctions which i now despise for sure & also show massive seed greed (no comments there all u bean crusaders?) one thing for sure dude WILL be sending that gear. 

mr c(ock & hairy balls) is very very trustworthy on that tip. 
& very fair with pricing & service too.

i mean for a bottom boy fag , he even sent my shit out BEFORE i paid or he received my $ (probably) 90% of the time.

but who doesnt know that gudkarma the gobshite doesnt come through?
nobody.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^ hahahaha

thats a stellar review, other than ALL the bad mouthing, other than that nothing but good.. HAHA

on my own end:
CZ has treated(s) me well. I'd like to see what netics is like but that aint a reson for me to get throw a banna about. and my order where more than fair, timely, easily done. the CZ gets nothing but good from me, as does MR. C.. but i don't do the kind of orders you guys are into. i like to grow my seeds and that shit take time, at least me anyways.. lol

peace


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree with lastwood aswell, sorry for all the good peeps not geting in but just keep trying and overtime you
Should get in! People come and people go just remember that


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

RELIEF!!!!

Got accepted by Mr. C.....Thanks Hellraizer and all who helped with their advice. First order already inside


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree in a way.. Just remember last and everyone else was also a new member there so they have to earn thier stripes as well. The only thing I really agree on is the 1pack of each strain per customer. But I say let the new members in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good luck and dont be greedy bro! Being civil go a long way over there  and here.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks bro. Trust me that's the last thing I want to do. I'm not a beanhoarder just tryin to lock down the rare stuff, i'm very happy with 1 pack of a strain and not gonna just jump on everything. I understand it's a community and we have to keep the circle going. I have some hybrid breeding projects i'm working on that will be ready in a few months. Gonna send in some free seeds to Mr. C when ready. One of the crosses i'll be using is http://www.skunkmagazine.com/milf_v2i4.html (she's a prize)

oh yea, my name over there is "Professor"


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice man look forward to it


----------



## OldLuck (Apr 24, 2012)

Been waiting a while to get accepted. Do I just keep trying over and over or just wait and they will email me if they ever accept me?


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

god damn i fucking hate summer i want to be in alaska


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Been waiting a while to get accepted. Do I just keep trying over and over or just wait and they will email me if they ever accept me?


Your IP will prob get banned if you keep tryin over and over...

It takes on average 2 weeks+ to get in... But that was Before he stopped accepting new members without help opening the door....

LastWood i can't believe it took that long for you...
We became mebers around the same time.. Give or take a month...
And i got accepted like the same day i registered...LoL

But i saw a trend back then.. He would wait awhile, then Mass Accept...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> god damn i fucking hate summer i want to be in alaska



Amen!
Hit 95 today will break 100' tomarrow...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> god damn i fucking hate summer i want to be in alaska


Its a sporty 60f today got to love great north


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Im wit you Hell...

Was 57 today
not 60.. but 57!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn im pretty fucking north and today were 71 but the last two days were 80.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Im wit you Hell...
> 
> Was 57 today
> not 60.. but 57!


Must be close to my area


----------



## headbender (Apr 24, 2012)

oh im north also right under canada but it still hit 70s this weekend three 1000s in a 5X10 need alot of cool air lol


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 24, 2012)

Tomorrow it will be 102 here!
And about CZ I'll be ok if I wait to join I got seeds on seeds on seeds!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Anything over 90 is ludacris to me i would melt


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Only dis is how much it stretch! Im hoping the clones i took dont do the same, and i think i should of toped them a 2nd time


im into this strain. i like the genes.

could you tell me how much stretch?

2x
3x?

6 to 10" clone gets how big (roughly)?

nothing wasted? your experience says all space should fill in?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

From what im seeing and there not stretching anymore, so x3 time there size from flip, im hoping clones will be less!
And a bit more toping would help to. Another thing to is there turning a wicked purple to


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn muthafuckas I've been on a hiatus for awhile but I'm back like a bad case of the clap!!! I got called back to work and been working in the middle of no where southern Illinois. But I finished the Job so if I owe ya I haven't forgotten just been in no where's ville.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 24, 2012)

Ive never been impressed with a male.
BUT THIS IS OFF THE HOOK!

ChemD male AKA magic man.
http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?482-SoCal-Seed-Co.-ChemD-MALE-(AKA-The-Magic-Man)


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sup Puff....

Thats one Brolick ass Male...


----------



## taaldow (Apr 24, 2012)

now that's more man thin i can handle lol nice!!!


SCARHOLE said:


> Ive never been impressed with a male.
> BUT THIS IS OFF THE HOOK!
> View attachment 2137454
> ChemD male AKA magic man.
> http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?482-SoCal-Seed-Co.-ChemD-MALE-(AKA-The-Magic-Man)


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn son!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Quicksilver
and
PurpleMonkeyBalls @ you know where...


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 24, 2012)

SoCal Seed Co. said:


> The ChemD line from Elite was made from a Pure ChemD male from femanized seeds. Yes, there is no such thing as true female seeds. Elite backcrossed (if you can call it that) to the ChemD clone. That is how only ChemD genetics made the seeds I used and again crossed back to the ChemD Clone. Never an outcross and as I showed in the first post, the male I have is not a hermaphrodite. Stable and pure ChemD genetics, nothing else involved ever.


I'm not the most educated on plant genetics and breeding, but how the heck is a male possible from female pollen without the supposed 'Y' chromosome? Must be a pretty badass dude cuz they knocked up everything with him.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 24, 2012)

Thx JK. Got BBB earlier and now PMB. Gonna call it quits until the Bodhi drop. My seed list is getting out of control. 

KaB, hope the Eagle20 works for you


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 24, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I'm not the most educated on plant genetics and breeding, but how the heck is a male possible from female pollen without the supposed 'Y' chromosome? Must be a pretty badass dude cuz they knocked up everything with him.


I realized afterwards what it was.. But just assumed it was a BX...LoL
WTF..


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn that stud is quite well endowed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just picked up monkey balls and quicksilver and blueberry blast  is there going to be more from snowhigh?


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 25, 2012)

new cam, yea buddy!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice bucket now all you need is a macro for it


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 25, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> There is a contact admin thing on most sites that works for anybody usually.....\
> 
> Or try this... @NightbirdX
> 
> ...


Man ive tried that twice. i cant even get on to message anyone. frusterating because ive been trying to get at some dankhouse ger for awhile now


----------



## headbender (Apr 25, 2012)

socals website says their male is from elite who worked the chem d into seed form and they say it was further worked by rd? not sure what he crossed it and backcrossed it to though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2012)

Crazy shit just happened, caught a fucking dip shit jacking my nabours rims  
He had a tire iron and i had a 1911 so they stood no chanse lol eitherway i took his
Lisinse plate number and them i was calling the state cops lol they ran like thieves!
Not going to call the poo but it was funny as hell watching them scrammble

Im the fucking nabourhood watch up in my AO rofl!


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Man ive tried that twice. i cant even get on to message anyone. frusterating because ive been trying to get at some dankhouse ger for awhile now


nm, we're square. I got it the cz sitch handled... lol had to take a pot break to figure it out lol. damn stoners,


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Crazy shit just happened, caught a fucking dip shit jacking my nabours rims
> He had a tire iron and i had a 1911 so they stood no chanse lol eitherway i took his
> Lisinse plate number and them i was calling the state cops lol they ran like thieves!
> Not going to call the poo but it was funny as hell watching them scrammble
> ...


Get 'em HR. I gotta run around strapped everywhere I go after a sitch last year. Nothing quite as deterring as a 1911, or in my case, a sig .40 that can take the wings off a gnat at 20 yrds.  It sucks and I hate to do it, but im not getting shot at empty handed again, lol.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 25, 2012)

Doing a lil TGA order. 

one 10 pack of JTR
trying to decide on either Jilly Bean or Agent Orange for the other pack. any suggestions as to which is better?

already have chernobyl, dairy queen, space dawg, ripped bubba, plush berry, ace of spades


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Doing a lil TGA order.
> 
> one 10 pack of JTR
> trying to decide on either Jilly Bean or Agent Orange for the other pack. any suggestions as to which is better?
> ...


querkle or vortex


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 25, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> querkle or vortex


Really was deciding between Jilly Bean and Agent Orange to get an orange strain, even though i have Cali Yo

if anything it would be between JTR and Vortex for the other pack. don't really want Querkle right now, have too many grape strains already. thanks for ur opinion though, has me thinking even harder now. gonna roll a spliff of Tangerine Dream to start off Day 6 of harvest. cutting down some White and Wi Fi today

do yo know when subcool is releasing the Qush?


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Crazy shit just happened, caught a fucking dip shit jacking my nabours rims
> He had a tire iron and i had a 1911 so they stood no chanse lol eitherway i took his
> Lisinse plate number and them i was calling the state cops lol they ran like thieves!
> Not going to call the poo but it was funny as hell watching them scrammble
> ...





Fooking Savages...


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Really was deciding between Jilly Bean and Agent Orange to get an orange strain, even though i have Cali Yo
> 
> if anything it would be between JTR and Vortex for the other pack. don't really want Querkle right now, have too many grape strains already. thanks for ur opinion though, has me thinking even harder now. gonna roll a spliff of Tangerine Dream to start off Day 6 of harvest. cutting down some White and Wi Fi today
> 
> do yo know when subcool is releasing the Qush?


He did on 420


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 25, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> He did on 420


Yea i know he had them free for the promo, but he's supposed to be doing a release for it to be on sale


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Really was deciding between Jilly Bean and Agent Orange to get an orange strain, even though i have Cali Yo
> 
> if anything it would be between JTR and Vortex for the other pack. don't really want Querkle right now, have too many grape strains already. thanks for ur opinion though, has me thinking even harder now. gonna roll a spliff of Tangerine Dream to start off Day 6 of harvest. cutting down some White and Wi Fi today
> 
> do yo know when subcool is releasing the Qush?


Cannaman 707 is running a pheno hunt on White & Wi-Fi now


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Yea i know he had them free for the promo, but he's supposed to be doing a release for it to be on sale


he said he set up all the distributors with it but I'm not sure.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 25, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Cannaman 707 is running a pheno hunt on White & Wi-Fi now


I got some crazy phenos in both. glad i got all 20 beans to catch, a lot of great options to choose from now. got a slighly sativa leaning pheno of the White that's looking totally different to the rest, with a uncommon sweet smell and huge buds...will post pics 2nite


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah hellraizer there is a bunch more snowhigh gear. Check out their forum on cz. Some great pics and descriptions.


----------



## genuity (Apr 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> nm, we're square. I got it the cz sitch handled... lol had to take a pot break to figure it out lol. damn stoners,


must not check spam ?


----------



## cerberus (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its a sporty 60f today got to love great north



me and you meng, other sides of the contenent but few are more north. it never got over 40 yesterday and it will get all the way into the mid 50's today.. heat issues? no thank you


----------



## cerberus (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Crazy shit just happened, caught a fucking dip shit jacking my nabours rims
> He had a tire iron and i had a 1911 so they stood no chanse lol eitherway i took his
> Lisinse plate number and them i was calling the state cops lol they ran like thieves!
> Not going to call the poo but it was funny as hell watching them scrammble
> ...


good for you man! i find a firearm forces people to be civil  keep your shit safe, by keeping that shit off safe. if you know what i mean


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Crazy shit just happened, caught a fucking dip shit jacking my nabours rims
> He had a tire iron and i had a 1911 so they stood no chanse lol eitherway i took his
> Lisinse plate number and them i was calling the state cops lol they ran like thieves!
> Not going to call the poo but it was funny as hell watching them scrammble
> ...


way to go and no po po


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say how great the service is from seedbay.

They posted my order as paid the day they recieved my money, and on top of that I sent them an extra $10 because I was buying mulitple packs so I wanted to make sure I covered the shipping and they used it to give me a tracking number. I really wasn't expecting to be able to track it but it was great surprise this morning when I opened up my email.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 25, 2012)

$10 extra fucking dollars?

god damn gud needs to eat too.

(image used in no way represents hoodie/skittles or the people who eat them)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow was a rough night waiting for them punks to come back! Guess they got the point!


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea ten extra fucking dollars. They say tracking is $15 per four packs and I got 5 so they were generous giving it to me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 25, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Yea ten extra fucking dollars. They say tracking is $15 per four packs and I got 5 so they were generous giving it to me.


The last pack i bought still doesn't reflect it being paid, but i have it in my possession..LoL
And some of the beans came cracked....


Meanwhile, I opened a package from seurbidz yesterday...
He gave me an EXTRA Freebie.....
For no damn reason.... Lil Blessin #3 (10 or 11 pack.. i think 10) & 3rd dimension F2's (10 pack)....


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 25, 2012)

Then we shall see exactly how generous seedbay is then I suppose...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not so much...LoL

The most ive ever spent is a few hundred there... And they still only gave me One fuckin pack of Blubonic, or Blue satellite...
Its cool though.. The seeds come fast and safe.. And thats really all that matters...

I would recommend them still..


----------



## marcnh (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's what I got with attitudes critical+ promotion. Bought 10 dinafem cheese auto and got 12 free seeds. 

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Order Inventory:
Product: Dinafem Seeds Cheese Auto
Options: Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DIN634
Price: $61.32

Product: FREE Dinafem Seeds Critical +
Quantity: 10
Product Code: Dinafem Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#2 Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon Automatic
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEEDS
Price: $0.00

Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FREE SEED
Price: $0.00[/FONT]


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 25, 2012)

That Power Kush is a beast. I think I may need to get a full order of these and a few other Dinafems. I have Cheese and Original Amnesia that I wanna crack, but I have others in front of it.  I definitely think that Power Kush has 2 liter bottle potential. I gave my PK freebie to a buddy becuase I had 2, and it looks ridiculous.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 25, 2012)

hmmm...

gudkarma cant know it all.

heat mat instruction , tips, tricks... i just bought my first one & while cloning in rockwool a minute i never used one.

dwc cloning used to be my thing... then a garden fairly sent a cutting in a rapid rooter. 

^ fucking sold ! love them things.

hydrofarm unit (THANKS HTG i sooooo needed a light for my morning spliff too) 120v heat mat.

it doesnt have a thermometer (or way to dial in temp) ... do i leave it on all the time?

im thinking no.

no adivce too stupid.

TIA


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 25, 2012)

Gud I've never used a heat mat. All I can tell you is that if you can keep the temps 70+ in the area you leave your dome you should have a high success rate every single time.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Gud those heat mats are garbage. Take it back. Totally unnecessary. A pain to use. They overheat


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> That Power Kush is a beast. I think I may need to get a full order of these and a few other Dinafems. I have Cheese and Original Amnesia that I wanna crack, but I have others in front of it.  I definitely think that Power Kush has 2 liter bottle potential. I gave my PK freebie to a buddy becuase I had 2, and it looks ridiculous.


when I get a chance I would like to try out the (blue fruit ) from them


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow cerberus your lucky. If my temps were that low I would be burnin HIDs. To heat my whole house! Just keep on pluggin in ballasts till my temps are 75*


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hmmm...
> 
> gudkarma cant know it all.
> 
> ...


Heat mat sucks. I've lost lots of seedling from cooking them to death when I left it on and walked away. IME


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

the mat i got is alright, doesnt get too hot... it came with my humi-dome ... i use it under my bubbler now 

if your gonna use it for seedlings put a piece of wood down , then a towel... it kinda buffers the heat a lil


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 25, 2012)

Seedlings do not need a heat mat. Unless your temps are below 60 degrees. Shit some ppl germinate seeds in the refridgerator to find the indica doms.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 25, 2012)

What's up gud, karmasabitch, last wood, dizzie hope bountiful harvests are coming yalls way!!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 25, 2012)

well i was instructed by e$ko to grab one.

its not for germ ... & its not to root cuts per say.
my success rate is & has always been super high 90 percentile. (96 to 98%)

the mat is for speeding up the rooting process (between different strains) so that i can for sure stay on a two week schedule.

cubes bursting w/ root is what i need.

i think a little heat (and humidity) = something that make the cuts respond better to the stress of rooting

some good advice though. 
imma put a towel down & throw the mat on a timer... powered "on" like 3 to 5 hours a day.

e$ko uses the kind with the digi thermo control... but he roots 1600 to my 100 every month.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 25, 2012)

hey puff, good to see ya back. hope all is well.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> when I get a chance I would like to try out the (blue fruit ) from them


I've been saying the same thing about Power Kush


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 25, 2012)

Yah U2 cmt glad to be back.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

puffntuff said:


> Yah U2 cmt glad to be back.


That is an awful nice avatar!


----------



## cerberus (Apr 25, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Wow cerberus your lucky. If my temps were that low I would be burnin HIDs. To heat my whole house! Just keep on pluggin in ballasts till my temps are 75*


I do exactly that. i use a water heat transfer in the winter, with an air exhause that blows under the house, since i did this i cut my wood in half and my oil by a 3rd. I love money the only emotion i feel stronger is the hate i feel when spending said money.. lol


----------



## Marley15 (Apr 25, 2012)

My heatmat says it runs 10-15 degress over ambient. I usually just throw a little hygrometer/thermometer inside the dome and monitor it. My ambient is usually around 68 and my temp usually reads 80 in the dome when I use it.

Also got a plush question for those who have grown it..how long does the tall pheno stretch for? I'm running into some space issues and only around day 10 12/12.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey puff! Good to see you comin back! Added to the vault: Headband bx, sr71 purple kush x kings crossPlush will almost double. She stretches a bit but not real bad.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 25, 2012)

I really need to do an updated list. I wanna pick up another choco mix, more anesthesia, ladycane, cheesberry and cheesbery haze, sannies jack and herijuana. Gonna do a big sannies order next.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

puffntuff said:


> What's up gud, karmasabitch, last wood, dizzie hope bountiful harvests are coming yalls way!!


Yo man! good to see you around

BTW The Gorilla Grape x Cindy was born, i know you were missing those in yur collection


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeaaa buddy! Just cracked my new testers from yours truly!  JTR(Fiya)XThe secret sauce, huge seeds. Like nerd candy, big pieces of nerd candy. Some of the biggest ive ever seen anyway...
Along With that are some plushberry and Kens Gdp and a few randoms.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad to hear it. Gotta clean the room up and get everything firing up shortly.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Yo puff. Great to see you back around. Was wondering what happened to u. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Ooooooohhhhhh shit. Hazey nuts is back!!!!!lol. He has a post up in the seed and strain review forum. More nonsense as usual. 

Hey hazey.......Fuck YOU


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 25, 2012)

When did herbies get the spotlight over here? The tude got tossed?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah the tude got tossed. There also was a hack that u missed. That's why the "like" button is also missing.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 25, 2012)

"like" that comment. Thanks


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 25, 2012)

I Use a heat mat on a timer..
30 minutes on/ 30 minutes off... But its one for your back not one for "plants"...LoL
Its already waterproof, why do i need two of those fucking things..LoL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ooooooohhhhhh shit. Hazey nuts is back!!!!!lol. He has a post up in the seed and strain review forum. More nonsense as usual.
> 
> Hey hazey.......Fuck YOU


 that sonafabitch ... i second that FUCK YOU


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 25, 2012)

GrapeNuts can suck it....

Prob another 2 page post about why he likes indica's "stone"...

And a bunch of bs nonsense to even it out....


----------



## headbender (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone know much about 303 i kinda want those g6 jet fuel


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 26, 2012)

House of Funk Snow Diesel, [ecsd x snow lotus(bodhi)], back in stock at the tude.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wish i had some extra scratch but after the snowhigh drop and the tcvg drop and cvg im tapped gunna take a break lol
O yah and the ggg drop jeez im a fucking addict


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol, you're not an addict, just an avid collector.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yah that sounds better! I think i will try to tell that to my wife!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone here ever grown DutchGrown Seeds - OGer 99 ????
looking for a banana strain for my library


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 26, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> My heatmat says it runs 10-15 degress over ambient. I usually just throw a little hygrometer/thermometer inside the dome and monitor it. My ambient is usually around 68 and my temp usually reads 80 in the dome when I use it.
> 
> Also got a plush question for those who have grown it..how long does the tall pheno stretch for? I'm running into some space issues and only around day 10 12/12.


i had 2 of the big phenos...which is my favorite plush smoke....she'll stretch in to day 21. the first time i ran her, i topped her again around day 12 of flower....i dont ever top during flower but had no choice with that one.


edit - its been a week and still no action on the 2 bodhi purple nepali seeds i have in paper towel....also ran in to trouble germing his yo mama.....i really hope this doesn't turn out to be a regular thing with bodhi gear.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

White #7 that came down yesterday


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

Homegrown Fantaseeds - SPR Haze (Amnesia Haze x unknown indica) @ 9 weeks

this plant is amazing. great structure, strong branching, nice colors, and great amnesia smell. quick finisher for a sativa dominant strain too. just can't wait to taste it in a couple weeks when cured


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

TGA Qush in stock


----------



## headbender (Apr 26, 2012)

good thing i already got twenty five of them bitches as freebies lol


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys...I've been lurking here but now I have a question... I have had a taste of Green Crack and now I need some...bad...LOL I can find strains that are paired with GC, but I can't seem to find just Green Crack. Anybody know where I can get the seeds?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

Couple of packs of California Purple Haze from Snowhigh seeds are at cz


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 26, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hi guys...I've been lurking here but now I have a question... I have had a taste of Green Crack and now I need some...bad...LOL I can find strains that are paired with GC, but I can't seem to find just Green Crack. Anybody know where I can get the seeds?


Hey Bluejeans, I believe Green Crack is a clone only strain unless someone has feminized them.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hi guys...I've been lurking here but now I have a question... I have had a taste of Green Crack and now I need some...bad...LOL I can find strains that are paired with GC, but I can't seem to find just Green Crack. Anybody know where I can get the seeds?


you can get feminised Green Crack from Riot. Even I was wondering if to try it, but he has a very bad reputation as a breeder...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

house of funk has one up at attitude 
*
House of Funk Genetics Green Python*
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-green-python/prod_3560.html

*Genetics :* Green Crack Clone x Burmese( Bodhiseeds )


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Couple of packs of California Purple Haze from Snowhigh seeds are at cz


16 week flower................umm, no thanks


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> 16 week flower................umm, no thanks




yea. i could see myself running something 11 weeks.. but thats as long as i've done or want to go.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea. i could see myself running something 11 weeks.. but thats as long as i've done or want to go.


Yeah 11 would be my limit and if smoke or yield wasnt worth it, it will get the choppity chop and boot


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

I always wanted to run Neville's haze but, with some going longer then 14-16 weeks.. that time frame has always been and will always be the turn away factor...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a bad pheno of OG18 that I let go for 12 weeks, wasn't worth it. It's all being turned into oil.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 26, 2012)

Riots green crack was *very* indica looking.
I can't believe I accedenty killed her.
Im going to get it again somday.
Im not scared to order from riot.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Riots green crack was *very* indica looking.
> I can't believe I accedenty killed her.
> Im going to get it again somday.
> Im not scared to order from riot.
> ...


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> house of funk has one up at attitude
> *
> House of Funk Genetics Green Python*
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/house-of-funk-genetics-green-python/prod_3560.html
> ...


Yum... I'm liking the look of this...


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone have experience using these products in veg???

Iguana Juice
Mother Earth Super Tea
F1
H2
Carboload
Organic B
Voodoo Juice
Piranha
Tarantula
Hygrozym


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 26, 2012)

That's the bad thing about long flowering strains, you have to wait 12-16 weeks to find out that it's not worth running. I don't care what it is 10 wk max for me, anything over that is a waste of time


----------



## headbender (Apr 26, 2012)

i really need to run some of my hof gear i swapped polar dawg for ace of spades last round


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Bluejeans. Cmt ran that green python. Just finished em a few weeks ago. My dude made a 707Xgreen crack. They call it crackhead. Lol. 

Higher medz. I've used all of those. What's ur question?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bluejeans. Cmt ran that green python. Just finished em a few weeks ago. My dude made a 707Xgreen crack. They call it crackhead. Lol.
> 
> Higher medz. I've used all of those. What's ur question?


I'm just not totally sure as to which products to use at which weeks and at what amounts. The bottles and the charts have almost totally different values which is so confusing. This is a lil chart i made up that i follow. Measurements are per Gallon 


Week 1 - 2 (500ppm)

Iguana - 6 ml
F1 - 3 ml 
H2 - 3 ml
Carboload - 1 ml
Voodoo - 3 ml
Organic B - 6 ml
Hygrozym - 10 ml
Piranha - 1 ml
Tarantula - 1 ml



Week 3 - (750ppm)

Iguana - 12 ml
Mother Earth- 8 ml
F1 - 5 ml 
H2 - 5 ml
Carboload - 2 ml
Voodoo - 5 ml
Organic B - 10 ml (once a week)
Hygrozym - 15 ml (once a month)
Piranha - 2 ml (once a month)
Tarantula - 2 ml (once a month)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh I can't remember any of the doses. But I did just go by the charts and got great results. I remember after I finished thinking it was all too much loot for all those bottles. I thought it performed the same as pure blend.

Also there is a diff company out there. I forgot the name. The guy from advanced nutrients quit and started his own thing. Same stuff cheaper price


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> tried ordering it, but still can't get a response from him


Id register @ his forum an try it again?

I seen a AKxgreencrack they called "gange green " lol.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh I can't remember any of the doses. But I did just go by the charts and got great results. I remember after I finished thinking it was all too much loot for all those bottles. I thought it performed the same as pure blend.


Ok kool. I'm not getting any problems in veg, except for a leaf symptom i can't pinpoint. Gonna take a pic to show you. 
Will definitely continue as usual with my doses for now. I'm growing Grand Master Level in flower too, seeing much greater results since I switched almost a year now. Was averaging 6lbs per 6 1000's, now i'm averaging 7 - 8lbs


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Id register @ his forum an try it again?


Will try that, thanks again


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh I can't remember any of the doses. But I did just go by the charts and got great results. I remember after I finished thinking it was all too much loot for all those bottles. I thought it performed the same as pure blend.
> 
> Also there is a diff company out there. I forgot the name. The guy from advanced nutrients quit and started his own thing. Same stuff cheaper price


Will check out that for sure. Too bad I just restocked my full line of nutes to last a year


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

I just picked up the full line of Canna nutes the other day. Gonna be the first time in two years I fed my girls anything other than ro water, organics were fun but i felt like switching it up. 

Also got some great white on the way.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 26, 2012)

hey *bluejeans*....green crack is clone only, but, like karmas said, i ran some green python (green crack x bodhi burmese) and it was very good smoke...can't wait to run it again.

green python bud shots down below...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone asked a couple pages back about the gsc cross that CannaVenture is making, just saw a post on icmag it will be alien cookies: gsc x alien kush. It will be a part of the summer drop. Wish I would have grabbed another pack of pakistani x chem d while I had the chance, all gone now even from the tude.

that green python looks frosty, somewhat wispy but still dank im sure.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Someone asked a couple pages back about the gsc cross that CannaVenture is making, just saw a post on icmag it will be alien cookies: gsc x alien kush. It will be a part of the summer drop. Wish I would have grabbed another pack of pakistani x chem d while I had the chance, all gone now even from the tude.
> 
> that green python looks frosty, somewhat wispy but still dank im sure.


yeah, airy buds for sure, i fucked up when i was growin her out....was workin a lot and couldn't devote much time to the grow, she got real nute deficient fast and lost most of her fan leaves early on....next time, i'll grow the shit out of her 

still one of my favorite smokes that i've grown.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

I shoulda asked my buddy for some of those crackhead seeds. I'm not even sure if they had em. But I didn't even ask. 

Higher medz I'm glad to hear your yield results are up. When I used that line it didn't have ratings like grand master lol. It was low feeder,moderate feeder,etc. guess they figured the new titles are cooler. I thought they all but guaranteed 2lbs per light? That's what I pulled with their nutes. Shit that's what I pull now with organics. Ur plants look great I'm suprised your yields are not higher

Chosen keep me posted on the canna line. Never ran those before. I just saw em in person the other for the first time. Skunkie runs em. I'm sure if you have any questions he will help out. They seem to work GREAT for him


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh I can't remember any of the doses. But I did just go by the charts and got great results. I remember after I finished thinking it was all too much loot for all those bottles. I thought it performed the same as pure blend.
> 
> Also there is a diff company out there. I forgot the name. The guy from advanced nutrients quit and started his own thing. Same stuff cheaper price


Green Planet, I believe. You might want to check the labels tho... I think AN is more conentrated than GP, so it may cost the same


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep that's the one. I didn't read the labels. He may be correct


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

My veg roomMoms 1Moms 2Testers 1Testers 2MalesMy prize MILF momHomemade aero clonerLeaf symptom in veg? Only on 1 plant and was on a few of the White'sSymptom in flower, The WhiteFlower RoomCali link-up. Best reflectors out thereMy powerboxLumatek dimmable ballastsWhite @ 9 weeks (sativa pheno, only got 1 like this out of 10)Arctic Fallout @ 9 weeks


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

clutch set up HM

and that arctic fall out looks pretty nice!


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Karma, check out Karma's Kryptonite from Karma Genetics. It should be close to your buddies Crackhead


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I shoulda asked my buddy for some of those crackhead seeds. I'm not even sure if they had em. But I didn't even ask.
> 
> Higher medz I'm glad to hear your yield results are up. When I used that line it didn't have ratings like grand master lol. It was low feeder,moderate feeder,etc. guess they figured the new titles are cooler. I thought they all but guaranteed 2lbs per light? That's what I pulled with their nutes. Shit that's what I pull now with organics. Ur plants look great I'm suprised your yields are not higher
> 
> Chosen keep me posted on the canna line. Never ran those before. I just saw em in person the other for the first time. Skunkie runs em. I'm sure if you have any questions he will help out. They seem to work GREAT for him


Yea i'm aiming for the 2lb per light. I've only been testing new strains since my new set up, so i've had all my ballasts running at 600w. My next 12 strains going in to test next 2 weeks, might run those on the 1000's
Thanks for the tips


----------



## Marley15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey thanks for the responses on plush, I was afraid the tall bitches are gonna just keep going. Tied them down a bit, hopefully I can squeak by.

Higher Meds that White looks great, is that the first time you ran her or was she a clone? I think I'm gonna cut my white dom wifi mother down, two runs and I'm not stoked on the flavor. Still have more beans to pop if I chose, but won't be for a while. 

That leaf up there looks like TMV or w/e, had it on my Larry last year, grew out of it in bloom though.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone here ever grown DutchGrown Seeds - OGer 99 ????
> looking for a banana strain for my library


It's not too bad, have you looked at Roarge from Golden Lion Genetics?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> clutch set up HM
> 
> and that arctic fall out looks pretty nice!


Thanks, still fine tuning a lil bit.
The Arctic Fallout is looking great. That one is coming down on sunday which will be 9 1/2 weeks. The other 3 I have in flower look like 10 weeks. Will post some better pics when they're out of the room


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks great HMedz. I had 1/2 of one fan leaf do that on one of my plants. Healthy leaf but dry and deformed in that spot with some curl. I just snipped that finger of the leaf off, and it never happened again on any other plants. I also wish I knew what that was....looks identical to yours. Thx for AFallout pics. All the HoF I have seen looks dank. Good luck with AN. I liked it until I started really burning time, $, and plants with so many bottles. I've had and seen great results though.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> Hey thanks for the responses on plush, I was afraid the tall bitches are gonna just keep going. Tied them down a bit, hopefully I can squeak by.
> 
> Higher Meds that White looks great, is that the first time you ran her or was she a clone? I think I'm gonna cut my white dom wifi mother down, two runs and I'm not stoked on the flavor. Still have more beans to pop if I chose, but won't be for a while.
> 
> That leaf up there looks like TMV or w/e, had it on my Larry last year, grew out of it in bloom though.


This is the first time. Have 10 White's and 10 Wi Fi's flowering. Two of the Wi Fi's have a much nicer smell than the others, most likey the Fire dom pheno's.
I also have 8 Larry's to cut down over the next 2 days. How long do you normally run her? They say 8 weeks, but most of mine are looking like 9 weeks

Yea it really does grow out of it in bloom, but never seems to in veg. What is TMV though?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Yea i'm aiming for the 2lb per light. I've only been testing new strains since my new set up, so i've had all my ballasts running at 600w. My next 12 strains going in to test next 2 weeks, might run those on the 1000's
> Thanks for the tips


Wow, do I feel inaddiquite lol! Never came close to two P a light... Not even close lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Looks great HMedz. I had 1/2 of one fan leaf do that on one of my plants. Healthy leaf but dry and deformed in that spot with some curl. I just snipped that finger of the leaf off, and it never happened again on any other plants. I also wish I knew what that was....looks identical to yours. Thx for AFallout pics. All the HoF I have seen looks dank. Good luck with AN. I liked it until I started really burning time, $, and plants with so many bottles. I've had and seen great results though.


Thanks man. I'm using Connoisseur, so I know exactly what you mean about the burning, but definitely have it under control now. Since i've seen the results there's no way I can go backwards now. Not only yield is better but trichome production, smell, flavor, and the high.
I usually flower in aeroponics except when i'm testing strains. Can't wait to go back to aero, sure I can pull 12 - 14 lbs under my 6 lights in my aero system


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> It's not too bad, have you looked at Roarge from Golden Lion Genetics?


Will check it out, is it available tho?


----------



## Marley15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> This is the first time. Have 10 White's and 10 Wi Fi's flowering. Two of the Wi Fi's have a much nicer smell than the others, most likey the Fire dom pheno's.
> I also have 8 Larry's to cut down over the next 2 days. How long do you normally run her? They say 8 weeks, but most of mine are looking like 9 weeks
> 
> Yea it really does grow out of it in bloom, but never seems to in veg. What is TMV though?


I ran my Larry's about 60 days, it was a clone from a club here in so cal. Was also my first grow so didn't really know much, probably could have gone another week or so.

TMV is Tobacco Mosaic Virus. Whether or not that is what is affecting cannabis idk, but I've seen that hooked leaf with the mosaic pattern a decent amount now. There's some info out there but nothing definitive on cannabis I don't think.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> I ran my Larry's about 60 days, it was a clone from a club here in so cal. Was also my first grow so didn't really know much, probably could have gone another week or so.
> 
> TMV is Tobacco Mosaic Virus. Whether or not that is what is affecting cannabis idk, but I've seen that hooked leaf with the mosaic pattern a decent amount now. There's some info out there but nothing definitive on cannabis I don't think.


Great info. I think that may be it


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 26, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> It's not too bad, have you looked at Roarge from Golden Lion Genetics?


Would love it if I could get Golden Lion seeds without having to mess with Logic. I think BabaG would be doing good buisness right now if he was elsewhere....jmo.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Will check it out, is it available tho?


For sure, depending on where you shop


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

It's not tobacco mosaic virus IMO. That shit will kill everything in your room quick. I know this from exp. I mean real quick. I'm not sure what it is though. Are u running ozone in your room?

Your setup looks great. Higher meds

That karmas krytonite is not really that close. The one I'm talking about is. 707headbandXgreencrack ( not sure on the order but I think 707 was the male). I have some other green crack crosses too. Thanks tho. I could always just call my friends to get beans too.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

Killer set up HigherMedz, lookin clean as hell.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> It's not tobacco mosaic virus IMO. That shit will kill everything in your room quick. I know this from exp. I mean real quick. I'm not sure what it is though. Are u running ozone in your room?
> 
> Your setup looks great. Higher meds
> 
> That karmas krytonite is not really that close. The one I'm talking about is. 707headbandXgreencrack ( not sure on the order but I think 707 was the male). I have some other green crack crosses too. Thanks tho. I could always just call my friends to get beans too.


Nope, no ozone in the room


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Killer set up HigherMedz, lookin clean as hell.


Thanks. I actually have to do a full clean down of both rooms and throw down some new tarps so when I have to flush I just flood the floor


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> My veg roomView attachment 2139905Moms 1View attachment 2139897Moms 2View attachment 2139908Testers 1View attachment 2139898Testers 2View attachment 2139900MalesView attachment 2139907My prize MILF momView attachment 2139906Homemade aero clonerView attachment 2139909View attachment 2139910Leaf symptom in veg? Only on 1 plant and was on a few of the White'sView attachment 2139894Symptom in flower, The WhiteView attachment 2139893View attachment 2139913Flower RoomView attachment 2139918Cali link-up. Best reflectors out thereView attachment 2139914View attachment 2139915My powerboxView attachment 2139916Lumatek dimmable ballastsView attachment 2139917White @ 9 weeks (sativa pheno, only got 1 like this out of 10)View attachment 2139921Arctic Fallout @ 9 weeksView attachment 2139920View attachment 2139919


Damn I love your setup!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Damn I love your setup!


Thanks. Wait till I set back up my aeroponic system


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Thanks. Wait till I set back up my aeroponic system


My form of eye candy!!!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 26, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Would love it if I could get Golden Lion seeds without having to mess with Logic. I think BabaG would be doing good buisness right now if he was elsewhere....jmo.


BabaG has said his beans will be at CC eventually, but not sure if the lizard king, roarge, etc. will make it. I sure hope so.

Looks like garden of dreams is trying to obliterate the 'alien' market. They're offering a collectors pack with 350+ seeds for around 15 hundo.



Here's the list of most of the moms(dad is alien kush f2):

Williams Wonder
Larry OG
Killing Fields "Sannies"
Pre98 Bubba
Motorbreath "Pisces Genetics"
The White
XXX OG
Tahoe OG
Regulator Kush DNA
Dj Shorts BB
Cheese Dream "UK Cheese-Blue Dream"
Hindu Skunk
Valley OG
White Fire, OGR
Tricomosaurus White "OGR White Pheno"
Chem D
Tar-Dawg "SnowBlind"
Ghost OG
Blue Dream
White D "TopDawg JJ"
Super Glue Nl#1x NL#5
Cherry Pie
Sour Grapes "Apothecary Genetics"
Mr Nice
Afgani landrace
Romulan
Green Crack
Darkstar v2 "Purple Kush x Mazar-I-Sharif then bx to gdp"
Harlequin
Romulan
Sage N Sour "THseeds"


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 26, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> BabaG has said his beans will be at CC eventually, but not sure if the lizard king, roarge, etc. will make it. I sure hope so.
> 
> Looks like garden of dreams is trying to obliterate the 'alien' market. They're offering a collectors pack with 350+ seeds for around 15 hundo.
> 
> ...



Yah but that's kind of like cheating...

He put 35 plants in a room.. And hit them with Alien Kush....
Not all that impressive if you ask me, and WAY overpriced... Should be like $750-.. If they were all Tested lines i can see the $1,500- price tag...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow that's crazy.. But that's like $50-10 pack each a little less maybe.. I wouldnt pay tht tho ESP since its the same dad..what a open pollination done with the dad so 1500 for untested genetics?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey outta 350 seeds there's bound to be one winner... right?

 lol


----------



## roblaske (Apr 26, 2012)

hey people!!!! so, im looking to grow for the first time. im getting a shit load of different opinions on the auto flowering thing, as well as just using feminized or regular seeds. im doing it in my closet. its all white, about 2x4x6..so pretty small. i want a decent yeild. like 1/2oz-1oz per plant at least.. im thinkin 6-12 plants if possible. i wanna know what is a nice strain to start with as well. and what lights to use..i was thinkin 400watt


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

In tht case I would say less is more.. Try doin at most 6 plants under the 400 watt.. Some autos are good and some FEMs are good not my choice for either but I won't say it's the worst.. Sometimes I feel like throwing a coupe autos in the veg tent to have a constant harvest even with a perpetual grow. 

After this grow I will be toning it down a bit and flowering about 6 plants under each 600 in its own tent. Veg with some t5 or a 150 hps with the t5..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wow that's crazy.. But that's like $50-10 pack each a little less maybe.. I wouldnt pay tht tho ESP since its the same dad..what a open pollination done with the dad so 1500 for untested genetics?


 i agree there, thats just polen chucking and trying to make a buck = fuckin lame!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah but that's kind of like cheating...
> 
> He put 35 plants in a room.. And hit them with Alien Kush....
> Not all that impressive if you ask me, and WAY overpriced... Should be like $750-.. If they were all Tested lines i can see the $1,500- price tag...


Agreed. That's just too many beans of random genes. When I get seeds I look for purity and variety. Those all might be good crosses, some better then others, but doesn't seem like a good deal for 4$ a bean.


----------



## Airwave (Apr 26, 2012)

Trainwreck S1 by Top Shelf Seeds up for auction at CZ.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah but that's kind of like cheating...
> 
> He put 35 plants in a room.. And hit them with Alien Kush....
> Not all that impressive if you ask me, and WAY overpriced... Should be like $750-.. If they were all Tested lines i can see the $1,500- price tag...


Yeah, it's totally cheating. Cheating works in this biz if you have quality genetics to start with. I'm not backing up the genetics or speaking from experience...still haven't run my sfv og x alien....just making a point. I kinda hope it floods the 'alien' market and deflates the hype a bit. These lines aren't all tested, but at least the male is. I think there will be some serious dank in there, but it's all a bit ridiculous which is why I posted it.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2012)

For your viewing pleasure - 

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold Landrace Sativa Day 77 Topped Veg:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bluejeans. Cmt ran that green python. Just finished em a few weeks ago. My dude made a 707Xgreen crack. They call it crackhead. Lol.
> 
> Higher medz. I've used all of those. What's ur question?


LOL, my question was where can I get Green Crack?


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL, my question was where can I get Green Crack?


do a google search for Riot seeds and u'll find his site


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah Bluejeans. I'm pretty sure riot seeds is the only one I know of that has straight up green crack. I'm not a huge fan of his for purely ethical reasons. But Scarhole is a fan and has good results with his gear I believe.

Mohican the girl looks happy. U gonna flip her soon? I'm really curious on how she turns out for you. I've never had any Malawi but I love African herb. THCV is a trip!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

was contemplating that Sour Banana. only thing that turned me off is the description saying is dries and cures into a nice baby food/poo smell. 
how can that be nice??? if i buy a banana strain I want it to taste like banana


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I almost threw my hat in for that banana. But held off cause I had so much fun on my short vacation that I want to take another ASAP!


----------



## headbender (Apr 26, 2012)

yo higher looks alot like variegation which can happen from stress causing genetic mutations its actually pretty common to see variegation in seed plants, could be some other kind of virus though!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> was contemplating that Sour Banana. only thing that turned me off is the description saying is dries and cures into a nice baby food/poo smell.
> how can that be nice??? if i buy a banana strain I want it to taste like banana


This Banana is called Banana cuz the Banana shape of the Cola.. (Well there is more than one Bannana cut.. )





(Courtesy: OniusOniusOnius)
This ones from Cali.../\
It depends on the one he used...


It would be cool to have a Banana Tastin/Smellin Strain...


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 26, 2012)

And PPL!!

If youre Lookin for Trainwreck in Seed Form, The Assholes over At HHF have a Trainwreck IBL for like $50 for 10 seeds....

https://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=5&category_id=34&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2&vmcchk=1&Itemid=2&redirected=1&Itemid=2

The OutX is Aloha WW, and its IX like 9 generations....


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

headbender said:


> yo higher looks alot like variegation which can happen from stress causing genetic mutations its actually pretty common to see variegation in seed plants, could be some other kind of virus though!!


True dat...had a feeling it might be some kind of stress. The White is very prone to it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> True dat...had a feeling it might be some kind of stress. The White is very prone to it


It actually looks exactly the same as one of my Plants that i was re-vegging.. It was the only one that didnt take... (it took, but never normalized...)
The entire plant was mutated like that... There was a labeling error but there's a 25% chance it was a wifi X...


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 26, 2012)

Is racer still here? If so tell that muthafucka I said whatuptho U2 wyte. Bleach bathing my room this weekend cleaning all my equipment and gonna blast off some beans. I owe some people some goods so hit me up and I'll get everyone squared up.


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> This Banana is called Banana cuz the Banana shape of the Cola.. (Well there is more than one Bannana cut.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that insight...I just put in an order for DutchGrown - OGer 99 (Orgnkid's Banana OG x Bro. Grimm's C99)


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> It actually looks exactly the same as one of my Plants that i was re-vegging.. It was the only one that didnt take... (it took, but never normalized...)
> The entire plant was mutated like that... There was a labeling error but there's a 25% chance it was a wifi X...


1 of my temporary "White" mother plant has it throughout, no matter how much times i topped her down. Probably is a mutation bcuz any leaf i see with it has that mutated curl to the tip


----------



## tardis (Apr 26, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> This Banana is called Banana cuz the Banana shape of the Cola.. (Well there is more than one Bannana cut.. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Qleaner I grew smelled strong of sweet bananas.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

Man i fing hate trimming  i want to pull my fricking hair out


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man i fing hate trimming  i want to pull my fricking hair out


I'll be feeling your pain in about a week...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good luck with that! Just sucks when all your trimmer friends are no where to be seen


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

HA! I'm a solo act 9-10 times ... =/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Sooo glad all my trimming is done with for a minute. 

Man my trip to Colorado has me itchin for some dabs!!!! Gotta make some bho.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

@KAB How weak is it that the two head shops close to me don't carry anything BHO/Extract related stuff... had to order my nail online,


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't been to head shop in min. But I'm all but sure they have nothing for bho. I used a little mini pocket vape to smoke bho out of. I hate vapes. But I loved that thing for smoking bho. When I remember the name I'll let u know. 
Also those incredibowls are pretty sweet. Not a huge fan of smoking anything outta a straight pipe( makes me think of crack lol) but I really liked that pipe.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I haven't been to head shop in min. But I'm all but sure they have nothing for bho. I used a little mini pocket vape to smoke bho out of. I hate vapes. But I loved that thing for smoking bho. When I remember the name I'll let u know.
> Also those incredibowls are pretty sweet. Not a huge fan of smoking anything outta a straight pipe( makes me think of crack lol) but I really liked that pipe.


never been a huge fan of the vape always seems to get my throat all dry and scratchy, Bongs are my staple for BHO (joints get NAR fast lol).. To be honest tho I never used BHO in a vape B4... might have to give that a try


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 26, 2012)

none of my local smoke shops sell oil stuff either. They say its not accepted to be a "tobacco" accessory yet...........don't ever make bho and smoke it without vacuum purging it karma. Or leave it to do a long long air purge


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

I made that mistake once = a massive headache


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 26, 2012)

I been trimming every weekend. Ughh. Back to it this weekend. Wish I still had money for more seeds. I just recently bough purple elephant, lambsbread, blue berry blast this week so I can't spend anymore


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I made that mistake once = a massive headache


yup and made the lungs feel like they were "Hollow" for weeks



TheLastWood said:


> I been trimming every weekend. Ughh. Back to it this weekend. Wish I still had money for more seeds. I just recently bough purple elephant, lambsbread, blue berry blast this week so I can't spend anymore


BlueBerry Blast sounds pretty clutch..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys any idea on the blackberry from snow high looks like its not going to drop


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks lastwood. Yeah I was reading thenewguys thread on cannetics about how to make it. That's the method I'll follow. Oh snap I forgot I made canna caps. I still haven't eaten any. My girl ate 8 before our flight. Lol. She is hardcore. 

I really liked it out of that mini hand vape. I hate vapes tho. It's called indievape.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks lastwood. Yeah I was reading thenewguys thread on cannetics about how to make it. That's the method I'll follow. Oh snap I forgot I made canna caps. I still haven't eaten any. My girl ate 8 before our flight. Lol. She is hardcore.
> 
> I really liked it out of that mini hand vape. I hate vapes tho. It's called indievape.


My boy has the atmis/atmos whatever its called...
And its pretty cool.. Its like the size of a cigar, doesnt give you actual vapor but smoke but still pretty cool...



Higher Medz said:


> Thanks for that insight...I just put in an order for DutchGrown - OGer 99 (Orgnkid's Banana OG x Bro. Grimm's C99)


Also, one of the Members at CZ just made Banana Kush S1's, dont know for what tho Freebie or sale...
(there being tested)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 26, 2012)

I have some of those Banana Kush beans I just haven't got to em yet. I wanna run em but there's just so much else that takes first priority. If I don't get an Eisbaer female this time I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> LOL, my question was where can I get Green Crack?


I am running that one now bluejeans, has always been a favorite of mine


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am running that one now bluejeans, has always been a favorite of mine


So where'd you get it? and HELLO KonaGirl, haven't chatted with you in a LONG time. You still on the opposite coast?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 26, 2012)

I have been trying to get green crack in seed form since 2010. No luck yet. And I wont get from riot because he is out of his fucking mind what he wants for most of his beans

Just can't get meself to give him all that money when he got all his shit for free by lying,steling, cheating. Sucks for me lol

To bad no one has any to trade. I gotz lots in the vault to trade with too........ but we all know that's not allowed.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> never been a huge fan of the vape always seems to get my throat all dry and scratchy, Bongs are my staple for BHO (joints get NAR fast lol).. To be honest tho I never used BHO in a vape B4... might have to give that a try


 vapes destroy my lungs to , even the over priced Volcano kicks my lungs in simaler to a cat alergy or someshit , i just fail to breathe lol

We used that lil steel wool disk to smoke BHO in the Volcano, it wasnt as good as a hotknife or bong rip , kinda was weerd


----------



## headbender (Apr 26, 2012)

i dont even see anything about blackberry from snowhigh ?


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes still in Cali doing great  I got the cut from progressive options  also running some f2's called 'yo momma' that have green crack afgoo and several other neat things mixed in  Great to see you to Blue


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am all about my Healthstone now for wax  I love it !!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 26, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> ...also running some f2's called 'yo momma'


Bodhis yo mama (afgooey x appalachia) is a great lookin cross.
One of the reason I picked up the Cali Yos (cali o x yo mama).

I've seen the Yo Mama test grows and they look awesome.
Who made the F2s? Benny?


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 26, 2012)

If BHO is fucking with your lungs it is underperged, imo and full of butane over whatever solvent was used for extraction. When you vape bho, there is no combustion because the plant matter has been removed so it should be easier on your lungs than anything. In case anyone is interested, this is my process for making bho which I've been doing for a little over a year.

Material:
Stainless steel turkey baster or glass extraction tube (no pvc or other crap)
High Quality Butane such as Vector or Colibri
Glass Pyrex Dish
A pot to hold water
Buds
Unbleached Coffee Filter
Clamp

Do this shit outside so you don't blow up your house. Butane pools and can be sucked into various electronics or appliances and cause explosions.
Make sure your nugs are dry. They do not have to crumble, but moisture will impede the penetration of the butane threw your buds.
The water you use can be as hot as your tap will go, there should be some steam. If you want to be precise 150 is a good temperature. Anything over 170 and you risk degrading your oil. 
When using nugs do not grind them. It may increase your yield somewhat but can leave plant matter in your oil or leave it with a green look/taste. Whole nugs will leave you with extremely potent and tastey errls. Pack your extraction tube with your dry nugs evenly and pack them in good. You do not want pockets of air in the tube as it will allow the butane to convert into gas and lose pressure, which is bad. So put some effort into packing the tube, it may take a few runs to get it close to perfect but it helps increase your yield. If you use a chop stick or scewer to push the bud out of the tube when you're done and it comes out in a solid chunk you are on the right path. 
Place the unbleached coffee filter over the end where you butane will be exiting the tube and use the stainless steel clamp to hold it on. You want it to be on tight as well, as it will keep from any pressure from being lost and once again increase your yield. It also reduces the risk of a tear in the filter. To combat tears you can use two filters or place a fine stainless steel screen over the filter. If you're using a stainless steel tube use one of the adapters that come with vector and the butane nozzle will fit more tightly. If you notice and butane coming out of your entery point then you're losing pressure and yield. 
Now that you're tube is packed your about ready to spray. Fill your pot with the water and place a CLEAN pyrex dish over the pot. Water should be contacting the entire undersurface of your pyrex dish. The tube will get cold from the butane so hold it with a rag something similar. I also wear glasses in case of a blow out, you do not want chunks of butane laden weed in your eyes. Take the pot, dish, tube, and butane outside. NEVER EXTRACT INSIDE. Insert the butane nozzle into your tube and start spraying. Keep your tube as close to the dish as possible so there is no splatter. One can of butane is good for about 1 oz of nugs, and a fully packed baster should hold about one oz. I cut down my baster to hold between 5-7 grams. 
Keep spraying until the butane comes out clear. Wait until the pool of butane has evaporated and switch the water for new hot water as it will have most likely cooled by this point. Purge for 10-15 mins per gram of oil. All the while ensure that your water stays consistently hot. And do not think you can speed this process by increasing the temps and achieve a quality product, it will degrade the taste and color of your oil. 
While your oil is purging if you notice that any of the bubbles are not popping you can help by applying a very small flame to them but be careful to not vape the oil in the process. If that worries you then you can heat a pin and use the heated pin to pop the bubbles. Once your hot water bath purge is complete you can stick the pyrex into a pre heated oven if you would like. Put the oven on the lowest setting, 150-160. Most ovens don't go this low so use a toaster oven or just turn your oven on for a min then turn it off. The heat will help purge any butane that might be left behind, and make it easier to scrape your oil. If I put mine in the oven it's only for a few minutes, keep a very watchful eye on it at all times if you're using an oven.
Scrape the oil with a clean razor blade and put it in a dish. It's ready to be vaped.

And I know this isn't the BHO forum, but it's great stuff when prepared/purged properly. My lungs feel better after a week of strictly bho and no buds. I vape it from a HashMasta-Kut rig that is about the size of a golf ball and holds no more than a cap full of water.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

headbender said:


> i dont even see anything about blackberry from snowhigh ?



SnowHigh will be releasing 4 great strains for now, and periodically release more amazing genetics here at Cannazon!

The first 4 strains will be-
BlackberrySpacewreck-(ArcataTrainwreckxBlackRussian)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M

PipeDream-BlueDream(HazexBlueberry)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M

PurpleMonkeyBalls-(Sputnik1.0)F x (AcapulcoGoldxCindy99)M

BlueberryBlast-BlueDream(SSHxBlueberry)F x JohnnyBlaze(Neville'sHazexDJ'sBlueberry)M

Look for these here at Cannazon very shortly, and more SnowHigh gear coming soon! 

Thank You from your friends at SnowHigh!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 27, 2012)

Snowhigh has blackberry trainwreck not blackberry. I vacuum purge with a vaccuum sealed container and a vacuum pump, the kind used to bleed brake lines. 55$ total......BLUEJEANS good to see u, been wonderin how u are. I runnin green crack x burger bud and got a VERY green crack dom female! Most plants from the line are very sativa with long sativa colas, this one has more dense round indica/sativa buds. Lime green with dark orange hairs and COATED in resin.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 27, 2012)

Of 6 females I got 1 that shows any green crack traits besides resin. There all frosted but this ones my favorite. Not a real yielder tho. I took cuts of 2 other phenos. But am gonna toss em and reveg the 2 phenos I like, the gc dom and one other sativa dom with HUGE frosty colas.


----------



## JCashman (Apr 27, 2012)

everything from TGA except Ace of Spades and SpaceDawg are in stock at the tude.

GGGs Bright Moments still in stock over there too.


----------



## JCashman (Apr 27, 2012)

over in my little world, just added my A11G and Plush to flower.

gonna jar up the burgs sunday, should be dry enough by then.

popped a few more GSOG to see if i get better luck than i did with the first three (2male, 1femalerunt). 


and hey, i need a good summer smoke, Flavor > All Other Traits, so help me pick from one of these;
BKxOTM (mosca)
Tahoe OG (CC)
Jackpot Royale (AK)
Dank Sinatra (bodhi)
The White s2 (uk cheesehead)
Space Queen (TGA)



oh and if the LIKE button actually worked, i would have liked a bunch of shit. especially that bit about Green Planet and the running off the tire-iron-equipped would be thieves. 

and Volcano peeps, does it still burn your lungs to a death similar to swallowing glass if you drop the heat to 60% or 70% of max heat? i keep mine about 6.5 (its not a digital, mines old as hell) and i notice its a lot smoother than my buddy who keeps his at 8.0 or 9.0 (80% - 90% of max heat).


stay safe out there pals


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 27, 2012)

Me and my 1911 keep the peace up in my AO


----------



## JCashman (Apr 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Me and my 1911 keep the peace up in my AO


see.. that would be more LIKEs, instead of a post. cause sometimes i have nothing to say, but still want to acknowledge a post. was just puffing on some tiny little burgundy buds that were to small to be worth curing.. couldn't help myself


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

JCashman said:


> see.. that would be more LIKEs, instead of a post. cause sometimes i have nothing to say, but still want to acknowledge a post. was just puffing on some tiny little burgundy buds that were to small to be worth curing.. couldn't help myself


LIKE* LOL!

My vote is for the MOCSA BKxOTM with JPR a close 2nd

Edit: Anyone use Max fans? I'm debating switching from two 6" no name brand to One 8" Max fan.


----------



## headbender (Apr 27, 2012)

well i wouldnt substitute it for two sixs they actually move less air than normal can fans its just a more directed air stream


----------



## Airwave (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got my order from CZ.

10 x Chemical Nightmare (Final version) &#8211; Sativa Diva Seeds &#8211; Reg

10 x Star Berry Indica &#8211; Cannaventure Seeds &#8211; Reg
10 x Bright Moments &#8211; Gage Green Genetics &#8211; Reg
10 x Blue Magoo x Jazz Berry Jam &#8211; Cannaventure &#8211; Reg 
10 x Skerry &#8211; TCVG SHIT - Reg
10 x Moose Juice &#8211; Immortal Flower &#8211; Reg
5 x Misty Twisty - Kindmind &#8211; Reg
5 x Kingsblood &#8211; Immortal Flower &#8211; Reg
3 x The White x Nepal Indica &#8211; Fem
5 x SR71 Purple Kush x Kings Kross F2&#8217;s &#8211; Immortal Flower - Reg
3 x MK-OGK x Nepal Indica &#8211; Fem
[FONT=&quot]5 x 2010 Fuck &#8211;Up Freebies &#8211; TCVG SHIT - Reg[/FONT]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

headbender said:


> well i wouldnt substitute it for two sixs they actually move less air than normal can fans its just a more directed air stream


Like**

dude at the hydro shop was talking about it being much better..(shock I know).. then normal fans. right now I use two 6'' fans to cool 4 600's kind of getting old..(running 24/7 for about 2 years lol)..


----------



## cerberus (Apr 27, 2012)

@sketch

i run max fans they are way better wuiet and great pull.. but 1 8" won't compete against 2 6"'s even crappy no brand 6's will do 500cfm's and an 800 will do what 750 max..


i like the maxi fans but thats deals aint good


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

420 specials up at seedbay.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm gonna be collecting my seeds when I harvest my impregnated Strawberry Blue ladies. What's nice is I'll still have time this season to get some of them going outdoors. Funtastic.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 27, 2012)

I harvested my OGxThai yesterday!
Perfume an leather smell.

I carefully removed the bud an let all the leafs to reveg an run her outdoor again this year.

And I got seeds from her mixed with purp meno indica male.
whooooot.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

cerberus said:


> @sketch
> 
> i run max fans they are way better wuiet and great pull.. but 1 8" won't compete against 2 6"'s even crappy no brand 6's will do 500cfm's and an 800 will do what 750 max..
> 
> ...



Thanks Cerberus.

I have a 8x10 that I'm using as a flower room with two 6's cooling the lights and 6's bringing fresh air in. I don't have the negative pressure thing going but, am working on it. Would you think running two Maxx fans would be over kill? I wonder if upgrading to say a 10'' be good on 4 lights..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

Hazey kickin that knowledge. 

*

nope! no fucking resin there! i had previously told that dealer to fuck himself and maybe he scammed the resin as payback, but that shit fucking sucked and suck on this althor... my fucking leaf trim kicks those sorry ass pissweak stoner buds ass 3x around the block! my leaf is just as potent, but gets me fucking high. my leaf is better than your bud! FACT! i don't care how fucking big your top colas are or how resinous. if it doesn't get you high, it's absolutely WORTHLESS! i'll smoke mexican brick before ANY of the fucking useless indicrap from greedy scum i've had to put up with for a couple decades by now.

oh yeah... i've only cloned a nirvana haze skunk and a couple 8 miles highs, but sampled their nodes thinking new ones would emerge. i'm not really into cloning as it requires a mother room that i just don't have the space for and i LIKE seeded weed. given a choice between the same bud with and without seeds, i'd rather have the seeded one myself.​
​

*


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

is that for real?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao^^^^ is he serious?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh yeah he's a complete nut. Was trolling here pretty hard for a min. He's way way worse than stupid ass mdjenks. He spreads so much misinformation is startling. Heres a link. 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/523272-comparison-bunch-breeders-mostly-up.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

....... speechless


----------



## cerberus (Apr 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Thanks Cerberus.
> 
> I have a 8x10 that I'm using as a flower room with two 6's cooling the lights and 6's bringing fresh air in. I don't have the negative pressure thing going but, am working on it. Would you think running two Maxx fans would be over kill? I wonder if upgrading to say a 10'' be good on 4 lights..


I run 1 14x5 and one 12x12 with 6k and i use two max 6" id different locations exhausting air out, and i have one 8" ducting with a little inline booster fan bringing in fresh air (19$ jobby from home depot) and i have a good negative preasure going. I have a water cooled heat transfer system and a windo A/c as back ups, but i havent need both yet.. so for your case i'd say to 6's bring air OUT and a big open vent bring air in and you should be good to go. 

those max 6's are nice because they have speed control's on the wire, so if its too much you can kick it down (3 speed)


----------



## Biggestpothead (Apr 27, 2012)

Is he mentally ill or just dumb? I dont like to make fun of the handicapped


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about GhostNugz? Might grab some from seedbay but can't find too much info about him or his breeding.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

The crazy part is that some people actually buy into the crap he's spitting.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh yeah he's a complete nut. Was trolling here pretty hard for a min. He's way way worse than stupid ass mdjenks. He spreads so much misinformation is startling. Heres a link.
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/523272-comparison-bunch-breeders-mostly-up.html


i was so trying NOT to comment...

but, i have to agree+ completely.
& at least mdjenks has pulls even if they kinda laughable.

grape nutz on the other hand is fucking way rigid & foolish.
that long ass shit he wrote had me cracking up as it is: actually an interesting manifesto type rambling pseudo treatise about nothing.

those comments you sometimes see on homepages of peeps (i try to PM) that dig in his ass are always funny too.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 27, 2012)

@TheChosen 
Check his posts over at the other place. The moms all look good. I think the dad is a Strawberry Diesel ix from Fractal. They went fast... Twice. Did you get anything?


----------



## headbender (Apr 27, 2012)

max fans do NOT move more air than the high output can fans or vortex infact they are less cfms they are just more efficient on power and are great for inline purposes but go read the cfms for yoursself if you dont beleive me!
and i do have two max 8s but i would never buy them again complete waste of money when both my high putput and vortex eights outperform them for alot less money


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 27, 2012)

I like stealth fans myself


----------



## headbender (Apr 27, 2012)

i really like the vortex fans they seem the best out of all the fans ive run


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> @TheChosen
> Check his posts over at the other place. The moms all look good. I think the dad is a Strawberry Diesel ix from Fractal. They went fast... Twice. Did you get anything?


No, unfortunatley... I was looking in the wrong section on the first drop. As soon as the second drop hit a coworker walked in and I had to shut everything down and missed it all. I had been left alone all morning and the one moment I need to do something they come over to gossip and complain.

It just leaves me some more money to drop on the BOG auctions, just haven't decided what I want. Crystal Elegance sounds nice and it's one of the breeder's stash that's tested. If the price is right on the Sour Chem I might go in on it, and I got my eye on the Monarch OG but it's a few days off and I imagine it will go pretty high.

My great white arrived in the mail today, looking forward to using it.

I have vortex fans, love my 6'' but my 4'' is loud as hell. You can hear the motor so fucking bad it's like a loud obnoxious whine, I don't use it anymore.


----------



## headbender (Apr 27, 2012)

lol for some reason every four i have used has been that way the cheapo ones made by cap and my can fan i dont know why fours are so loud, but if its really bad send that bitch back vortex have a ten year warranty thats the best part double the warranty of everyother brand


----------



## cerberus (Apr 27, 2012)

can fans arent that good. i have a 4" for my eco chiller and i have an 8"HO for my DIY air handler and they are both loud and kinda crappy.. they burn out and become super inefficient quickly...

and i don't think any one said max have more CFM's.. i think we all said they have less just a better concentrate (better pull) and the speed adjust (for me) is nice..


----------



## headbender (Apr 27, 2012)

thats weird i have freinds that have ten plus year old can fans that have never had a problem, i have had to replace or get warrantied a max fan and an cap fan, thats why i stick with vortex!
and you do realize max is made by can fan right? and shit come to think of it my buddies max 6 is way louder than my cheapo cap 6, but there could be something wrong with it cause it seems abnormally loud, and i never said anyone said they had more cfm he asked if he could use it instead of two sixes obviously not going to happen unless it was pulling an insane amount of cfm's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh yeah he's a complete nut. Was trolling here pretty hard for a min. He's way way worse than stupid ass mdjenks. He spreads so much misinformation is startling. Heres a link.
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/523272-comparison-bunch-breeders-mostly-up.html


 OMFG LOL just when you think hes retarded enuf, he brandishes shit like this LOL

I love how his "pride n joy" plant is in a party cup "the same cup (HE) bred it in" LMFAO ... i know a kid who got kicked in the dome by a horse , he makles more sense than Hazey Testicles


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 27, 2012)

My Seed Depot order came in today. Both times I've ordered from them has taken 8 days for delivery. w00t


----------



## FatMarty (Apr 27, 2012)

Got a pretty cool seed prize contest over here: Seed Contest

I guess it started 4-20 and they are waiting for it to fill up before drawing.
I know a couple guys on there and so I am pretty sure it's legit.

I got more seeds than I will probably ever be able to grow; but I'm hooked man.
Pretty soon I'll be looking at shoe boxes if I keep this up.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 27, 2012)

Been looking at these guys.....

http://www.socalseedco.com/catalog_popup.html

You can also have a look here on their main page:http://www.socalseedco.com/


What do you guys think?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

they got some decent lookin gear there


----------



## PrezDickie (Apr 27, 2012)

View attachment 2142090View attachment 2142091
They Are Here! No Freebies with my order from the seed depot this time, but i can't complain i got a buy two get one free deal on Rare Dankness Indica seeds as soon as they hit the market!

I got three tasty choice to grow soon:

Rare Darkness: Grape Ape X Rare Dankness #1 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA/RareDarkness.htm

Pineapple Hash Plant: HP13 x Afghani #1 IBL 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA...eHashPlant.htm

The OX: Bubba Kush X Stone Mtn 
http://raredankness.com/Seeds/INDICA/TheOX.htm


----------



## FatMarty (Apr 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Great info. I think that may be it


I have a guess what it is - the HMV that is inherent in some Indica landrace strains.
Which is somehow different than your run of the mill TMV - it appears that some Indicas are immune to it and have rendered it relatively harmless even though they still carry it in their genes.

If you read up on TMV - it is highly contagious, fast acting, and can live on dried material for 50 years or more.
If every curved, mosaic patterned leaf was in fact TMV; no one who had one would have a grow left.

I have only heard of one case where a guy had TMV and it wiped out everything several times over for him.
Not that there are many more - just that most mottled leaves are not necessarily TMV as we know it.
Like I said - my guess is the mottleing we have seen recently is benign transfer from breeding.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> My Seed Depot order came in today. Both times I've ordered from them has taken 8 days for delivery. w00t


that's nice... Still waiting on my order to come in I placed on 4-3-12


----------



## JCashman (Apr 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hazey kickin that knowledge.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


/facepalm

how do u even respond to that? the term to stupid to insult comes to mind. "gimme dem leafs mang, you all can keep you sticky buds, but if i do get buds, they better have dem seeds in dere". 

i dunno if i should laugh, cry, or be angry


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 27, 2012)

I honestly think hazey is just fucking with us. Noone can be that stupid. You can't even sound that stupid without planning it out. He has to be having a huge laugh at us all.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

I think mdjenks should hire hazey nuts to be his master grower at his dispensary.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

My dirty Sanchez should be here any day. And my eagle20 arrived today. Gotta wrap my body in duct tape and get this stuff applied. Perfect timing. Cause my plants are starting to get big. Any advice on applications for this toxic shit? 


Scar.. That company looks like they have good genes by I know nothing about them. They do appear to be a medical company tho. Lol

http://www.socalseedco.com/about_us.html


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I think mdjenks should hire hazey nuts to be his master grower at his dispensary.


^^^^^like!^^^^^ lmfaoooo!


----------



## Bluejeans (Apr 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Snowhigh has blackberry trainwreck not blackberry. I vacuum purge with a vaccuum sealed container and a vacuum pump, the kind used to bleed brake lines. 55$ total......BLUEJEANS good to see u, been wonderin how u are. I runnin green crack x burger bud and got a VERY green crack dom female! Most plants from the line are very sativa with long sativa colas, this one has more dense round indica/sativa buds. Lime green with dark orange hairs and COATED in resin.


Mmmmm.... sounds yummy. I been hit-and-miss a bit due to becoming a Grandma again. I have a tiny little seedling that showed up strong as an ox and tipping the scales at just under 5lbs...But she's a trooper. Wasn't even considered a preemie, despite her diminuative size... Kinda reminds me of my Vanilla Kush...

My grow is going great. If you get a chance, stop by my thread (in the siggy). I'm headed off to put up an update in just a few minutes.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 27, 2012)

Gazey balls is still at it!!!! The last message I have before I went on a hiatus is from him!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey since were talking about fans, if my 6" fans intake is blocked by panda film for an hour will it damage it? The fans hot as hell but still running.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

Herbies has all the new hortilab gear. I ran the super sour skunk it was good.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 27, 2012)

That's one of the only places I haven't tried!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 27, 2012)

little promo grab ...


TGA Subcool Seeds Jack The Ripper
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds TGAG125/no du1£69.99FREE TGA Subcool Seeds The Third Dimension 5 reg
TGA PROMO1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds White Siberian
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]UFO#3 Ch9 Female Seeds Super Haze
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

> *oh yeah... i've only cloned a nirvana haze skunk and a couple 8 miles highs, but sampled their nodes thinking new ones would emerge. i'm not really into cloning as it requires a mother room that i just don't have the space for and i LIKE seeded weed. given a choice between the same bud with and without seeds, i'd rather have the seeded one myself.​*


priceless fucking shit right there lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> That's one of the only places I haven't tried!


Yeah I've never messed with Herbies either. Just looked at it for the first time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Hey since were talking about fans, if my 6" fans intake is blocked by panda film for an hour will it damage it? The fans hot as hell but still running.


ya thats bad . . . . . . .can you turn it off or make a hole for it?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

A few shots of my Chocolate Chunky Munky strain in action from my test grower ... had to share due to pure proudness lol 

View attachment 2142709View attachment 2142714View attachment 2142718


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 27, 2012)

_hazey : "i still have a couple POTENTIALLY grape (i bet it's the near UV of halide that brings that out... will test that theory out with clones & report the TRUTH for my own reference"
_
now potential grape-a-tude aside... is this better than tasting the blue in blue strains? hmmmm... i think yes.

from here on out you want grape flavor in those nugz ===> get UV of halide pumping !


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 27, 2012)

nice photos there home slice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

UV of halide is the way to go for that intense purple flavor



UV of halide 4eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> nice photos there home slice


 thank you mango


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 27, 2012)

shit i just scored a box of bulbs on ebay.
listing touted mad "UV of halidle".

6 blubs @ $800 delivered.
sweeeeeeeeeeet.

not bad. 
& just got some musty bagseed i plan to cross with my $6000 alien tech daddy.

hope its not too indica stoney!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 27, 2012)

Chocolate chunky munkie? Damn that looks flame if it tastes like it sounds I'm sold lolWhat's the lineage on that?


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 27, 2012)

lineage.

ever see the family guy where all the kids at the table in spain look like Glen Quagmire?

dizzle "spreads" his love  wink wink


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

lol @ Gud


@ Hood , thanks mang ..... the genetics are Cannacopias Chocolate (chocolate trip x deep chunk) X Gorilla Grape


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah dizzle looking great.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 27, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


gudkarma said:


> lineage.
> 
> ever see the family guy where all the kids at the table in spain look like Glen Quagmire?
> 
> dizzle "spreads" his love  wink wink


[/FONT]
Hahahahaha!! Gigitty gigitty
















Dizzle Frost said:


> lol @ Gud
> 
> 
> @ Hood , thanks mang ..... the genetics are Cannacopias Chocolate (chocolate trip x deep chunk) X Gorilla Grape


^^^^like^^^^!!
shit hit me up if u ever plan on releasing those lol been looking for a good choco for a min


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

will do man , i got some work to do yet but it will come sooner than never


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 27, 2012)

Well usually the intake isn't blocked it just sucked the pandafilm over it cuz I had the door rolled back weird. The fan still appears to be working alright. I don't think it works as good as it used to tho. I think ill get a new one and put that one in my veg tent. 440 cfm even at 50% is plenty big for a 4x4 veg tent..................DIZZLE those pics are great man! Nice work bro!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks Wood


Maybe the fan took soem abuse from being restricted? i had a box fan that lost power and eventuallt burtn out from not having enuf space around it lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anybody else get told theres a 4to5 day processing time for order through bank of gage?


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice pic dizzle !!


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 27, 2012)

The elephant stompers are gonna be so bomb. I can't wait. Hazeman likes to bx things as well so I pray to god he does it. Purple elephant is one of grape stompers parents......... gonna chop my mns white widow this weekend. Gonna give it a 36 hr dark period to see if she frosts up like they say. So far, it looks dank, but rather unimpressive compared to any of my other plants. Minus a few testers. I have a different mns ww pheno flowering that I hope does better. I think it will.


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I think mdjenks should hire hazey nuts to be his master grower at his dispensary.





Boyz N Da Hood said:


> ^^^^^like!^^^^^ lmfaoooo!


You beat me to it. F-ing hilarious! That guy is so far out I have to reread the shit to try to understand it.


karmas a bitch said:


> Herbies has all the new hortilab gear. I ran the super sour skunk it was good.


For some reason I don't trust they have it. Haven't called or emailed though. The seeds were just drying a couple of weeks ago and I'm pretty sure attitude and seedbay/bou would get them first if not at the same time. Also, unless it's a surprise they're not releasing sour power yet.



gudkarma said:


> shit i just scored a box of bulbs on ebay.
> listing touted mad "UV of halidle".
> 
> 6 blubs @ $800 delivered.
> ...


my stomach is sore from laughing...

@dizzle-nice pics/strain man.


----------



## taaldow (Apr 27, 2012)

very nice pic dizzle


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice Shizzle Dizzle


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh ya tottally forgot tranquil elephantizer by bohdi  hehehehe that is a new one i just got she is real nice !!!


----------



## headbender (Apr 27, 2012)

i won the leia auction 200 bucks later lol but i wanted those pretty damn bad!! @lilbsdad got any pics of your leia girls you can post? let me know how shes doing im thinkin about running them next round with all my grapestomper stuff ill probably start five of each:

grape 13
elephant stomper
gsog
bright moments
leia 
blue magoo x jbj


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

thank you brothers and sister 


If yur interested ... heres my latest smoke report on that Purple Kush x Skunk i grew out, was fuckin bomb!

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/523938-peak-seeds-bc-purple-kush.html


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 28, 2012)

Props to you for the cross and to your tester Dizzle. Looks great

Stepped out of this thread today and browsed some of the rest of RIU. Holy shit, it's like The Walking Dead....and the zombies are all cfl closet grows, Barneys Farm, and plant fuckups. Hacked and slashed my way back to the SCthread hideout. 

The "compliments of" freebies at cz....esp the ones that have YoMama as the male...who breeds those? I wonder about these because I want to run them and have a feeling you guys have most if not all of these too. Not worth bothering MrC with a PM but I will if any are also curious. 

-Mosca Bubba x OTMoonshine x Yo Mama
-NL x Haze x Yo Mama (new)
others:
-Jock Horror x Full Moon
-G13 Thai S-Skunk (new)

LilB- yes, please post Leia pics.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

cheers

g13 thai skunk kinda grabbed me by the booboo , sounds good


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 28, 2012)

Hazey grapes gets owned by taffbang.
Remember his chandelier Grow last year?


----------



## FatMarty (Apr 28, 2012)

photo courtesy of DizzleFrost&#8482;

That's beautiful man.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

pork chops fly


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 28, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Oh ya tottally forgot tranquil elephantizer by bohdi  hehehehe that is a new one i just got she is real nice !!!


Where did you score that kona? Nice addition. And I will try and get some new pics of the Leia's tonight or tomorrow. My daughter had a birthday party sleepover last night so I was trying to keep all of these 14yr old girls away from scene last night...lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't remember taffbang. But if he owns hazey all I can say is wow. 

Got a Dirty Sanchez today. And I'm pretty damn happy about it. Came in a new red pack. I wonder if these are bodhis new packs?


----------



## FatMarty (Apr 28, 2012)

You are going to love that Elephant Stomper headbender.

Got some testers in today.

In the little baggie are all new to test.

I told Hazeman to check this forum out; so hopefully he will stop by and post his stuff up.

He's my friend, and I am admittedly biased; but his work speaks for itself.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> You are going to love that Elephant Stomper headbender.
> 
> Got some testers in today.
> View attachment 2144215
> ...




I got some elephant stomper and grape 13 coming...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 28, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/391149-8-plants-1-pot.html

Heres taffbang..


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 28, 2012)

Tafbang definately ownes hazey. Where do these ppl come from? Did tafbang come back? I thjought he was eradicated almost a year ago. Funny I was just thinking about that too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2012)

His last post was the 8th of this month


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 28, 2012)

I love th part with the pink soap lol. I forget what purpose its supposed to serve but remember having a good laugh at it. SEXY!!


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

few blackberry kush nugz taken early :


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

whats it like Gud?


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 28, 2012)

Too bad I can never see guds pics anymore. Is it purple?


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

can u see this one?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Too bad I can never see guds pics anymore. Is it purple?


Why is that?
but to answer u I really don't see no purps in it


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

: blackberry kush :

no verdict yet. & no purps on this first timer.

she has some tones on the calyxes that my light/camera dont show.

*

however what i know :

1) clones average time, easy (A)
2) veg somwhat fucking slow for me (B-)
3) stretch is good about 2x ish (A)
4) smells real nice : hashy fruity creamy berry tones (im not the guy to ask but i like it) (A+)
5) nugz very dense , bag appeal is/will be bomb (AA+)
6) nugz from bottom to top on clone very little wasted space (AA)
7) tiny ass clone with about a .25 cent amount of root mass gave me 1/4 zip dry (rooted direct to flower) (A+)

dont know exact flower time. 
this one is a tester just to see what she does & how she stacks ... looks like 8 ...but 9 would be better & what i plan to run.

i like it & gonna be awhile before you see her on tables. in true hazey grape style, back starting new mom in a solo cup.

gonna blow up a table soon as possible ...see if i can get some monster blackberry kush nugz. 

so far = stays

just cut ==> kashmir glory hole and killing fields. 

pork chop'd houston shoreline to my homie in north texas for safe keeping ... fitting return to glory for an award winner


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 28, 2012)

how many weeks of flower is that Gud?


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes I can see the pic now gud. Damn did mdjenks trim that for u?lol. Looks delicious tho! We mite need to bbq. My new proven cuts, I've confirmed anesthesiia as a keeper. Bush style. Dense, super frosty. And romulan. 2 rom phenos. 1 I had to reveg cuz I didn't take cuts but it really impressed me so its just rdy for takin cuts but needs flowered 1 more time to be a confirmed keeper. The other pheno is my rom #1 which is in week 4 of round 2


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 28, 2012)

It amazes me how much better a plant performs its 2nd and even 3rd cycle in a new environment. The Legion I harvested last round was no slouch, but I mite turn it all to oil because this last harvest is waaaay better. Way denser nugs, a lot frostier, stinkier and more potent.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice luggage Gud! its how we say in my country "very niiiice" - Borat


We should have a celebrity death match with Hazey and the other fool... we could have a IQ contest and let em go to the death


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 28, 2012)

Need to let that blackberry kush go longer........only showed purple on the leaves for me. I am borderline on keeping that one too but I think I already mentioned that. Don't really like the way it grows  but would hate to get rid of it..........so much fire, so little room......


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

agree+ with all you guys.

there's something about getting a few runs into a mom i notice too. 

after two or three cycles, many plants start throwing cuts very very VERY conducive to my setup with regard to node stacking, size, & woody-ness.

on a new mom... i almost always toss the first batch.

you should be my new baby ==> blue dream (3 clones in a bucket pumping out cuts like HELLS YEAH)
^ im sooooooooooo happy to have this cut back !! played out in cali , whatever, y'all can eat dicks & smoke OG.

*

blackberry kush in veg is a pain. but but picky clients can pick my crusty butt , gudkarma MUST have a kush on the menu.

imma try two clones in a bucket, some FIM, & LST to get cuts quick.
if she cant bust me 15 to 20 in short order like that... poof ...gone.

my new favorite plant is alphadawg. she grows easy & clones easy & makes danky dank.
im sure my clients will agree the final product is bomb. 

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheLastWood again.

& laugh at my trim job.
that shit aint for sale.

and gud wants some peak seeds.
just putting it "out there".

no bb... something skunky... big yield & 9/10 weeks or less.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> how many weeks of flower is that Gud?


i cant say exactly cause i didnt bother to note it.

run just to see what it does... to see if its fickle ...& for a quick & clean "morning head" taste a few ways w/ coffee : big fatty , some pipe, & the bong

maybe 6 or 7... but i hate to say! took it early for sure.
honestly if its not on the tables who knows.

i have a nice low profile space pricess bush doing the same too... i just watch hairs & check trichs & peep bud development for testers.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i cant say exactly cause i didnt bother to note it.
> 
> run just to see what it does & for a quick taste a few ways : fatty , pipe, bong
> 
> ...




Hopefully she comes out very dank and tasty..

The alphadawg sounds good.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 28, 2012)

I got a line on 2 strains. Nuke and illituim trying to find what the parentage is but have you all heard of these? Ohio strains.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> and gud wants some peak seeds.
> just putting it "out there".
> 
> no bb... something skunky... big yield & 9/10 weeks or less.


thats about 1/2 the menu , his SKunk X's are kid dyno-mite


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm

love this dude. everything old school.

do you get an uncle fucker discount ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm
> 
> love this dude. everything old school.
> 
> do you get an uncle fucker discount ?


hes been my goto guy for 6 years , alota my pure breeding strains are from there. all his gear is legit oldskewl

all the gear is bred under UV of Halide to, so its very colorful


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Where did you score that kona? Nice addition. And I will try and get some new pics of the Leia's tonight or tomorrow. My daughter had a birthday party sleepover last night so I was trying to keep all of these 14yr old girls away from scene last night...lol


I have a nice circle of people that I chill with here and I picked up the clone from one of my buddies


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to read this entire taffbang thread. He doesn't annoy me nearly as bad as hazey...so far. He actually makes me laugh. 

I don't care if hazey is a legit retard or not. I'd punch him in the mouth on GP if I ever met him. Some people are just so stupid that's the only way to say hello to them.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm going to read this entire taffbang thread. He doesn't annoy me nearly as bad as hazey...so far. He actually makes me laugh.
> 
> I don't care if hazey is a legit retard or not. I'd punch him in the mouth on GP if I ever met him. Some people are just so stupid that's the only way to say hello to them.


your a true communicator


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

hell ya fatmarty i cant wait to run those i also have a fugu kush in veg right and alot of other hazeman gear in my collection!


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

wow i just read the first few pages of the taffbang thread thats the most ridiculous shit ever couldnt even get through six pages before i gave up i cant waste time reading that bs, i already feel stupid from six pages lol good luck on reading the whole thing kab your dedicated!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Apr 28, 2012)

I remember seeing that thread a while back. Think I stopped at "threw a few bagseeds in my chandelier."


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 28, 2012)

Couldn't make it past the first page...


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lmfao ya that would make me stop too wow


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't understand how you can't read it....it's like watching a train wreck. U don't wanna look but you can't help yourself. Then again I did just smoke a roach,and I got dank for months. 

Too bad for my chicago peeps. Just lost ur chance at a ship. Love the playoffs


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd compare it to a bad movie that you don't want to watch, but can't resist to see how it ends. Except I like watching movies more than reading, so I'm done. Time to dab some 12+ week OG18 oil.


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

check the ez cloner a few minutes ago all four sun maiden girls have roots in six days!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> check the ez cloner a few minutes ago all four sun maiden girls have roots in six days!!!!!


I'm jealous. I kinda want Bright Moments too. But I wanna wait and let you peeps all go through your GageGreen gear before I go pulling the trigger snatching $100 packs I don't know a damn thing about. 
Was very close to buying some House of Funk seeds today but Bodhi announced a drop coming in about a week so I'ma hold off for his gear. Orange Sunshine and Space Mountain on my to grab list.



Bodhiseeds said:


> the cali yo! are all gone except for 5 packs that will be over at the other place in a week or so.
> there will be some orange sunshine (cali o x sunshine daydream)...
> im germ testing some goji og as we speak, everything should be right on time, if my shucking fingers dont fall off or blister up.
> 
> ...


That dirty sanchez is gonna be something I bet.



*dirty hippy is the sister to snow lotus.... think dreadlock goddess funk after a night of dancing...


​*
​


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

oh hell ya bodhi!!!! man ive dropped so much on seeds this month its making me sick but i cant pass up the bodhi man!!!!!


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

im running alot of gage next round but if you waut who knows if they still be available thats the only shitty part


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 28, 2012)

Chosen ur description is more fitting than mine. 

I honestly think I might not even grab any bodhi gear this run. I want too bad. But I don't know if I have the loot.

I give up. I'm not reading that thread anymore. I like to read too. Made it to like page 25. Brick top and other people ruined it for me. I feel like hazey is still worse. Tafbang seems to just be messing with people.


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

man i wish my breedbay account would get authorized i can lurk but no posting it sucks


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I'd compare it to a bad movie that you don't want to watch, but can't resist to see how it ends. Except I like watching movies more than reading, so I'm done. Time to dab some 12+ week OG18 oil.


Oh yeah that sounds perfect hehhehehe


----------



## konagirl420 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hehehhe I am excited to see what my five gage Morning Flights do for me


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 28, 2012)

Are the private messages still not private here?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2012)

All I can say about gage green at this moment 
is fire! My mendos montage f2 are like nothing I
have ever run before! 3 out of for females are 
purple so purp it looks black and smells of grape
fruity pebbles  the force og and the chems
are looking killer but not showing a crazy odor
yet. And the lemon stompers were a bust never
got a good pheno


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 28, 2012)

I've got a really good feeling about the dirty Sanchez. It's the durian pheno of Ortega.I don't think I've ever grown an Ortega/or cross. 

Yeah puff. Gotta use email.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> man i wish my breedbay account would get authorized i can lurk but no posting it sucks


Headbender PM me your Breedbay user name if it's not the same here.. I'll get it approved for ya.


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> All I can say about gage green at this moment
> is fire! My mendos montage f2 are like nothing I
> have ever run before! 3 out of for females are
> purple so purp it looks black and smells of grape
> ...


Im sayn bro! that mendo m is fire for sho'!


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Headbender PM me your Breedbay user name if it's not the same here.. I'll get it approved for ya.




I cant log in either... forgot password and changed email. lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm testing some chemdawgXmendo montage.


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

its the same batman thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> its the same batman thanks for your help!!!!


I'm on it.

Buckethead PM me your current email addy for registration.



karmas a bitch said:


> I'm testing some chemdawgXmendo montage.


Bonus. Fuckn great choice. I'm psyched for some Fantasy Island. 
Def gettin into pollen chuckin mode here. Sexin these salad bowls soon and hoping for a decent looking Eisbaer or Chernobyl male.


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

im supposed to be getting sent raspberry bubba x mm as replacements for my burgundy of which only one ever made it, but its been almost a week with no reply im not that worried though i know gage will take care of i just really want those beans lol!! you fuckers better be sending my single burgundy good vibes lets pray for a female!!!

thanks again batman i have mad respect for you bro your a really good dude infact all you guys are, im glad i found this thread and started running seeds. if you could see my agents you would be proud batman the one im calling sour orange starburst pheno looks so fucking dank and the smells are out of this world!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> im supposed to be getting sent raspberry bubba x mm as replacements for my burgundy of which only one ever made it, but its been almost a week with no reply im not that worried though i know gage will take care of i just really want those beans lol!! you fuckers better be sending my single burgundy good vibes lets pray for a female!!!


To greater your chances keep the light cycle 18/6 and not 24/0, keep nutes low at first and cross those fingers.


----------



## headbender (Apr 28, 2012)

i always run 18/6 and try to keep temps low for seedlings and im using biobizz light mix and roots mixed 50/50 for my soil so it shouldnt be too hot as the biobizz is very weak, and i only give them plain water or maybe some trinity and roots excel until i see they need some food got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I don't understand how you can't read it....it's like watching a train wreck. U don't wanna look but you can't help yourself. Then again I did just smoke a roach,and I got dank for months.
> 
> Too bad for my chicago peeps. Just lost ur chance at a ship. Love the playoffs


It sucks that he got hurt like that.. A lot of players never come back the same.. But I've anted to see the heat vs thunder for the longest 

Hell yeah I need some bodhi! Anyone know if that A11g is ever gonna come back? I missed my chance at those..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Anyone know if that A11g is ever gonna come back? I missed my chance at those..


It'll be around again for sure.

Got a couple here I took pics of tonight.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok i have nailed down the flavor for those mendos its grape mike n ike candys


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 28, 2012)

Ditching Blackberry Kush, super susceptable to PM. Green Plushberry is the best pheno...........end of story. Pink pheno full blown hermie second run, going in the trash. BCS pheno is pretty but nothing compared to green pheno. Pics coming soon.......Speaking of which those pics I posted of my Leia last week are actually Plush, forgot I rotated the two. My apologies to anyone who may have been misled by those. Have to pick a new mom for those Leia's now, to be honest they are not filling in too good right now but if they go 70 days they still have plenty of time. Real Leia pics coming soon as well.....promise this time they will be Leia's. I have 6 GS X jOG in cups along with 2 GTH #8 that I am still trying to figure out what to do with? Next run? Smoked some Kosher Kush at my friends today, he called it Jew Gold....lol. Bomb shit but he said it did not yield well


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ok i have nailed down the flavor for those mendos its grape mike n ike candys


are you sure your growing weed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 28, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> are you sure your growing weed


100% the danky dank! The 4th pheno is a bit mor standard green with
a more earthy fuel! Smell all 4 of them hold the same traits in how tall
and stretch


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 28, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Smoked some Kosher Kush at my friends today, he called it Jew Gold....lol. Bomb shit but he said it did not yield well


That's awesome. Still laughing.


----------



## DSB65 (Apr 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 100% the danky dank! The 4th pheno is a bit mor standard green with
> a more earthy fuel! Smell all 4 of them hold the same traits in how tall
> and stretch


it sounds great....your the man.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm going to read this entire taffbang thread. He doesn't annoy me nearly as bad as hazey...so far. He actually makes me laugh.
> 
> I don't care if hazey is a legit retard or not. I'd punch him in the mouth on GP if I ever met him. Some people are just so stupid that's the only way to say hello to them.


 Im with you there mang, id smoke that fool even if he was in a wheelchair and full blown retarded. I wouldnt even feel bad for a minute.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's awesome. Still laughing.


You have no idea Batman, was chilling having beers and went to burn and he said let me get this Jew Gold. I'm like what the funk is Jew Gold?.....tells me Kosher Kush and I almost fell over. Not prejudice but that is funny shyte


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> You have no idea Batman, was chilling having beers and went to burn and he said let me get this Jew Gold. I'm like what the funk is Jew Gold?.....tells me Kosher Kush and I almost fell over. Not prejudice but that is funny shyte


 i wulda laffed hard to lol, thats funny as fuck , i got a Jew buddy that throws Hebrew in front of everything to Jew-a-tize it


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 29, 2012)

Ik wonder if sub knows that everyones plushes are herming. Chopped the green crack dom gc x bb plant today. Can't wait to smoke this one.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It'll be around again for sure.
> 
> Got a couple here I took pics of tonight.


Oh hell yeah! I can't wait for those! They're looking good man staying real short how are you training them? Some lst?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i cant say exactly cause i didnt bother to note it.
> run just to see what it does... to see if its fickle ...& for a quick & clean "morning head" taste a few ways w/ coffee : big fatty , some pipe, & the bong
> maybe 6 or 7... but i hate to say! took it early for sure.
> honestly if its not on the tables who knows.
> i have a nice low profile space pricess bush doing the same too... i just watch hairs & check trichs & peep bud development for testers.


thx Gud, I asked cause I want to snip a few testers off my day 53 plants (9-10week finishers). You gave me a good idea. Hope the BK finishes dank for you.

KaB- As long as OKC Thunder don't win it all, I'm happy. (ex-Sonics die-hard fan here). I am rooting for Memphis for no reason. Sucks for Chicago.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Oh hell yeah! I can't wait for those! They're looking good man staying real short how are you training them? Some lst?


Honestly there's no training being used yet. I'm just shining two 600w ushio opti-red bulbs over there heads and they are staying tight.
Best bulb money can buy IMO.


----------



## headbender (Apr 29, 2012)

opti red are the shit i also really like their metal halide! so you veg under hps batman?


----------



## headbender (Apr 29, 2012)

i just read in a thread somewhere that ccoastal bred blue magoo! ya learn something new everyday


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

just scored one : silicone ashtray : http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAP-DAT-ASH-Silicone-Rubber-Ashtray-Will-not-Crack-or-Chip-Glass-Tobacco-Pipes?item=390412618694&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m185&_trkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&itu=I+UA&otn=12&pmod=350525648225&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8063184265475236061

while i despise plastic grow equipment, picked up a "pro" ionizer last week. my order got mixed up & the unit i got for the lab (and working) is 600mg of ozone per hour versus the 1000mg i wanted ... the unit plug'd in now is very very similar in style to the Cap Jr ...but more powerful.

i wanted more "on/off" flexibility but this unit good for 3000 cubic ft & works bomb.

dont believe it'll last the long haul (_fuck you china _! ) but i smell nada walking through my front door... when this goes imma get a true true pro model they go for about $200 & are rebuildable.

my other unit i found & fixed & refurbished aint shit compared to this knockoff cap jr thingy.

*

broke a pipe, got on a bike, & scored new glass... LOVE the city for that !

not even 10am. 

& and & , hotties everywhere too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm testing some chemdawgXmendo montage.


How are those coming along?


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> just scored one : silicone ashtray : http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAP-DAT-ASH-Silicone-Rubber-Ashtray-Will-not-Crack-or-Chip-Glass-Tobacco-Pipes?item=390412618694&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m185&_trkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&itu=I+UA&otn=12&pmod=350525648225&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8063184265475236061
> 
> while i despise plastic grow equipment, picked up a "pro" ionizer last week. my order got mixed up & the unit i got for the lab (and working) is 600mg of ozone per hour versus the 1000mg i wanted ... the unit plug'd in now is very very similar in style to the Cap Jr ...but more powerful.
> 
> ...


 too bad it's soo fucking cold out today or i'd come on over to the big city today and chill some, but god damn, it's effin cold out there...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 29, 2012)

Honestly not to great. I can't figure it out either. Everything in my veg tent is doing awful. I'm baffled. I've had like 4 or five mother plants straight die. I would say its the pm I've been battling. But I don't think that's it. The plants in my flower tent are doing great. Same water,same dirt,same set ups. When I got back from Colorado the veg tent was looking better,but not now? The only thing hat is different is I was pumping some ozone directly into my veg tent. Maybe the levels were to high? I have six that germed, one might not pull through. It's not just the gage seedlings that are suffering. I'm perplexed.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Honestly not to great. I can't figure it out either. Everything in my veg tent is doing awful. I'm baffled. I've had like 4 or five mother plants straight die. I would say its the pm I've been battling. But I don't think mnothat's it. The plants in my flower tent are doing great. Same water,same dirt,same set ups. When I got back from Colorado the veg tent was looking better,but not now? The only thing hat is different is I was pumping some ozone directly into my veg tent. Maybe the levels were to high? I have six that germed, one might not pull through. It's not just the gage seedlings that are suffering. I'm perplexed.



yah, i've heard that high levels of ozone are seriously bad for plants kab.. i'd be willing to put me $$ on that being the issue..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah racer that's what I'm leaning towards. I have a 5000cu ft ozone generator. Ive always ran one in my basement. But I had this one in my room. And it's the biggest one I've ever had. So my brains telling me that's it. I only put it in there to help with the pm. I knew high levels of ozone are bad for plants. I took it out a day or two ago so if they bounce back,I can chalk this up to a learning exp.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 29, 2012)

this is it man. ozone is bad for plants. use it in your exhaust for the smell factor but its bad for plants.. something to do with the way its negativly (or positive charge) the same reason it eliminates smell it damages leafs and chlorophyl workings..

i have an industrial ozone genny that works GREAT and sits on a shelf.. :/


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

my flower lab... all space counted ...is 3000 cubic feet (ishy).

ozone generator 600mg an hour 10 minutes on & 10 minutes off. ive had my mom tent in the lab now a few weeks... even with the old ozone gen (2 plates , 600mg) running constantly i never saw plants miss a beat.

imma disagree & play oppisite if you had the settings proper... & wonder something else.

if you had full blast 5000 cu ft o3 generator going inside a tent or small room... ouch ...then yes i agree.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> too bad it's soo fucking cold out today or i'd come on over to the big city today and chill some, but god damn, it's effin cold out there...


u should.

lab is bumping today... i should take some pics.

space princess is like KAAAAAABBBBBBBBOOOOOOM with nugs.

and i just set up a new table with two trays of rooted cuts waiting to go down 

& if you have PM and dont seriously seriously try to control humidity... i think you're fucked.

30s % a must.

40s % at worst.

im at 38% to 40% humidity all day/night.
PM is NOT beat in my lab just super super duper on the run & all i need to do is stay on point.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

alphadawg , chem d leaning


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

1 : mommy peak a boo

2 : lab shot back shot

3 : every two weeks go BOOM !

4 : finally a tray near finishing

5 : reverse math : PM = two empty trays - $5000 from my pocket (thanks ! )

6 : alphadawg , rooted to flower 

7 : space princess

8 : alphadawg made me do it


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 29, 2012)

what are any of your thoughts on vapor pressure deficient and stomatan response to RH


and higher RH will alleviate pressure on the outside of the plant and be closer to the pressure within the plant and increase efficiency of all the plants process's as it takes less energy to absorb the same amount and more co2 (i think?)

here is a link 
http://www.ufpel.tche.br/faem/agrociencia/v9n4/artigo01.pdf

here is some SayD(my own accident/creation) at 28 days . . . . . .little damage from the heat spikes last week but all taken care of now


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> too bad it's soo fucking cold out today or i'd come on over to the big city today and chill some, but god damn, it's effin cold out there...


I am coming up to get ya....

We are going to the big city.......


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> alphadawg , chem d leaning





Looking good gud........


----------



## taaldow (Apr 29, 2012)

well today i got my black cherry soda and some nice freebe the bcs look very good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

theres some sexiness of the nuggage in here today


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

look what i just scored ..... lol.

thanks e$ko ! 

& true friend style , its quite possible homie picks it up for me... lol !! 



chimera , calizar : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Calizahr/Chimera_Seeds/

alien : http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop/contents/en-uk/d170.html


*

Online Growshop Aliën
Landpoortstraat 15
4515CB ijzendijke
Netherlands
Telefoon: 0031 (0)117-306.104
Fax: 0117-306.105
E-mailadres: [email protected]
http://www.growshopalien.com/onlineshop


Your notice to us

e$ko (my very good friend) wants you to give me a nice freebie  



&#12288;
Product details


*Name​*
*Price​*
*Subtotal​*1 x
Chimera Seeds Calizahr (10seeds)
US$83.50 
US$83.50

*Purchase total:​*US$83.50 

*Shipping:​*US$9.28

*Total:​*US$92.77


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> look what i just scored ..... lol.
> 
> thanks e$ko ! & homie picks it up for me... lol !!
> 
> ...


Nice grab mang, i got those X'd lol and in a couple Hybrids , good shit!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 29, 2012)

Just sprayed with the eagle....feeling confident. 

Heres what I learned. If I ever get clones again I'm treating for pm upon receiving as well as the usual bug treatment I do. 
Im pretty big on organics. But for pests and fungi its nukes or nothing for me. I did tons of research and everything said when u are done playing games use eagle. So I played at first. Used pmt from cx. I liked it. But i would have have to keep treating over and over. It would kill it but if I missed just a few days between applications it would be back. My plants looked really nice in my flower room( I'm vegging in there too),but I could tell there was a limiting factor...pm. When I first saw signs of it I stripped my plants way to much. I actually think this allowed the pm to gain a stronger hold,because I weakened my plants. So as long as the eagle doesnt torch my plants I should be all good. 

And with the way my room looked before I sprayed this is gonna be an epic crop. The plants are growing fast. Shining again. I actually think they may get to big! Which I'm ok with! Gonna be stepping up my ventilation game for the summer soon too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Kk guys got a breeding question for you pros, at what week is best to pollenate a female?
and do both male and female have to be the same age and week in flower?
i have male in a tent and a good amount of females in another tent, question is can i pull
1 female out and put it in the male tent for a few days then pull the female out and put back
with the other females with hurting the rest of the crop?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kk guys got a breeding question for you pros, at what week is best to pollenate a female?
> and do both male and female have to be the same age and week in flower?
> i have male in a tent and a good amount of females in another tent, question is can i pull
> 1 female out and put it in the male tent for a few days then pull the female out and put back
> with the other females with hurting the rest of the crop?


Yes males and females have te same age. It's best to pollinate when you have a nice amount if pistils developed. I usually dust in week 3. 

If you are going to take a girl out and pollinate it then before putting it back in the tent with the girls spray with water to kill any pollen..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sweet wyte how about harvesting pollen, how long can it be stored and whats the best way to store it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2012)

I hear the best way to store is freeze it. In a Baggie is what I would use to store it in. I don't know the lengthy of storage time but I would think if its frozen maybe a year or longer.. I think cmt stored pollen before.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks bro il take a peek at whats on cannetics for some more info


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sweet wyte how about harvesting pollen, how long can it be stored and whats the best way to store it?


Frozen in a sealed clean baby food bar. Place pollen in some folded piece of waxproof paper/baking sheet,make an envelope with baking paper and add a teaspoon of rice or desicant to kill any moisture. Fold up,tape and place in the jar. Let the desicant absorb any moisture before freezing. Let it sit a day, remove the desicant, seal the jar and then pop into the freezer for an infinite time until you need it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks guys alot


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Apr 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Kk guys got a breeding question for you pros, at what week is best to pollenate a female?
> and do both male and female have to be the same age and week in flower?
> i have male in a tent and a good amount of females in another tent, question is can i pull
> 1 female out and put it in the male tent for a few days then pull the female out and put back
> with the other females with hurting the rest of the crop?


Hellraizer, I think it takes five or six weeks for a seed to grow to maturity, maybe less depending on the strain. If you would like your seed to mature at the same time as your flowers, pollenate six weeks belore the end of your cycle. When they're ripe you should see lots of black seeds poking out of your flowers. 
Your males and females do not need to be the same age. Once your males are mature they may produce pollen for weeks. The pollen can be collected and used, or stored for later. If you're careful you should be able to pollenate as much, or as little as you want to. Just rinse off the excess pollen a day or two afterwards~BuiltToEnjoy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

When you guys say rinse it of you mean washing the female before placing back in the main room?


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 29, 2012)

Spray it with a squirt bottle. Plants don't need to be the same age, in fact I would start flowering the male a week earlier than the female.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Kk...............................

The males are a week in flower now just waiting for them to be ready! Im planning to store the pollen till im 
ready.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 29, 2012)

Karma read the Harvesting with PM thread S nettics. It has the msds on that eagle20 shit. That's bbaaaad shit. Causes caNcer and all kinds of shit


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuckthat shit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't mean male n female have to be the same age.. I'm high and missed that.. I meant they would be the same age lol duh!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

Before you go saying something so broad as saying Eagle20 causes cancer.. do some real research. I did for hours. People claiming it causes cancer are not backing those claims up.. just saying "it causes cancer".. that is misinformative. I have read over and over..." Myclobutanil contains a small amount of toxicity, but that it is not likely to cause cancer." and have read... "the shit works."

"Myclobutanil has a relatively low acute toxicity. The acute oral LD50 for mice is 1360 mg/kg, and ranges from 1.75 to 1.8 g/kg for rats. Myclobutanil metabolizes into 1,2,4-triazole, which has a lower acute toxicity than the parent compound (EPA). Workers exposed to myclobutanil(prolonged) have reported symptoms such as skin rash, allergic dermatitis, itchiness, nausea, heachache, diarrhea, abdominal pain, vomiting, nosebleed, and eye irritation (CDPR)."

http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1GGGE_enUS447US450&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Myclobutanil

There was *a claim* (once again not proof or solid evidence) of a worker in California who had been exposed to the chemical in a long term setting on fruit trees in a much higher concentration who claimed the chemicals were responsible. But if used properly, and not in Bloom.. there shouldnt be any concerns. I apply this stuff with full long sleeve clothing, pants, boots, gloves, and a mask. Safety first. 

If you apply it correctly.. you have no need to worry. If you apply it like an idiot, unprotected and on budding plants.. you deserve to die anyway. The way I see it I suppose. 
Do things right and you should have nothing to fear. Those safety labels exist for a reason.

The main ingredient is widely used in the grape and fruit tree industry. Chances are if you are a wine drinker or eat alot of fruit like I do, you've allready been exposed.

The Pesticide Action Network website states that Myclobutanil contains a small amount of toxicity, but that it is not likely to cause cancer. It can have toxic effects on fish, amphibians, mollusks and other creatures. Its effects on honeybees are unknown. Read more: Spectracide on Tomatoes for Fungus | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/info_7912246_spectracide-tomatoes-fungus.html#ixzz1tTOM529E

Now from real experience.. since I own a big ass bottle and have applied twice correctly I can make an informed statement about the product.. and here it goes..

With a clean room, good air circulation, low humidity, and applied properly.. Eagle20ew is a key component of ridding plants of Powdery Mildew. Not Suppressing it. I have noticed a significant increase in growth and vigour to the plants I have treated. They got their bounce back. When you do your research and apply correctly and responsibly taking precaution to not be exposed it is wonderful stuff. 5ml p gal is perfect IMO for plants in VEG. Nothing else works as well, at least nothing else I've tried so far. This stuff I recommend. ​


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

Woah! thats some fucked up chems ... that shit wont even cause you to grow a 3rd testcile and and a fifth wheel, jus kills you lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah I've read that thread and a ton of others. Thank you lastwood. 

But like batman and skunkie(thanks for the advice guys) I did a ton of research on my own. And came to the same conclusions at batman. It's funny without even talking about it. I thought the same thing about grapes and concluded I've already been exposed. The most important thing for me came from exp of dealing with spider mites. I'm not gonna battle this shit for months. It's dead. 

But I do appreciate the concern. I have no plants flowering it only went on veg plants.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

Im glad your still with us brother! i was worried sick


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

[youtube]26I7HWrI2Fk[/youtube]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Woah! thats some fucked up chems ... that shit wont even cause you to grow a 3rd testcile and and a fifth wheel, jus kills you lol


Ha. Just gotta be careful that's all. 

Was I gonna toss out my Space Princess when she had a case of the white fuzzies? fuck no. she's bomb and just because she got sick I wasn't gonna give up. So many people got PM this year. 
Fortunately there's something that can be done about it. The most common methods most gardeners use just arent enough tho. PM will exist inside the plant if you use the skim milk method, the baking soda method, greencure or any potassium bicarbonate product, sulphur dust, neem oil, PH Up water showers.. doesnt fucking matter. Eagle20 tears down the fungal cell walls.. kills it. Gone. So you can keep your cut and not waste time and money chasing your tail with these other suppression methods.

Gud that video is hilarious. 

I would expect a toxic chemical in a large amount to be cancerous if exposure is prolong. But at 5ml per gallon as a spray and applied earlier on in a couple applications.. its a wonder cure for PM. I would never use it past day 10 on an eight week strain personally.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 29, 2012)

dam...got a lot of reading to do...been busy lately.

cut some sample buds today to throw them under the scope.

first 3 photos are my Dannyboy f2 keeper, the last 4 are 2 different plants of green queen x querkle....those 2 GQ x Q are getting tossed since i already have a GQ x Q keeper (the bud in my avatar)


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 29, 2012)

wow, looks great!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> Product details
> 
> 
> *Name​*
> ...


Hey Gud, please let us know your germ rates on those. According to Chimera they were in police lockup for awhile and weren't supposed to be sold. I hope they're good cuz I want some.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

ow really.
good to know dude! 

mark this : imma crack 5 of them when they show ...for sure.

i did talk with e$ko about this score cause he's into those uncle fucking moose loving canadian breeders. 

he noted the strian being good, has grown 3 or 4 strains of chimera, & has nothing bad to say ...except c4 is his fav of them all.

the highland mexi too.

still we'll talk tomorrow & i'll mention your comment to make sure.
imma snatch mental floss and something else i saw i liked.

thanks!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

akes me wanna pop my Highland Mexi x C4


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

i just went over all kinds of discussion boards (including everything at icfag) & see no mention of chimera's gear not germing.

the police lockup thing is noted by chimera, but no mention of which seedbank & no mention of post lockup gear being unauthentic.

e$ko highly reccomends alien for prices on gear/service, he has scored many many chimera beans there (walks in and stuffs his pockets basically) & grew them all just fine, & alien is a pro shop with proper cold storage of beans ...so imma go with seeds are fine & i have no doubt it'll be confirmed.

will crack some when they show for sure.
right daddys shows up, might even dust some nugz make f2s... or at least collect the pollen.

you guys got me feeling all beany & shit.


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 29, 2012)

Batman I made that eagle20 comment after reading the msds info posted in that thread. I don't know what can be more accurate than msds. I could have copied and pasted it but I was just referring karmas to it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

ask Highlander about Chimeras gear, he grew alot of it out, as far as i know he never had any probs or complaints with it .. pretty sure he still loves it


----------



## jbthesampleking (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anybody know whats gonna be in the Bodhi drop in may for the "tude


----------



## TheLastWood (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not saying eagle20 causes cancer, but the ingredients in eagle 20 are known to cause cancer among many other things. Just sayin.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 29, 2012)

i cant wait till those calizhar beans show. 

im planning the demise of a mom or two right now for added room... bye bye prof p (carmel kush) & sannie (kf) & hennepdesk (sage) !

space princess = back from death's edge , stays till we comingle sans condoms & clothes a little more.

fuck you TGA via heaven scent pharms


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 29, 2012)

The Monk C99 has been listed at SeurBidz
I got mine already. These look real nice.


----------



## NightbirdX (Apr 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Ha. Just gotta be careful that's all.
> 
> Was I gonna toss out my Space Princess when she had a case of the white fuzzies? fuck no. she's bomb and just because she got sick I wasn't gonna give up. So many people got PM this year.
> Fortunately there's something that can be done about it. The most common methods most gardeners use just arent enough tho. PM will exist inside the plant if you use the skim milk method, the baking soda method, greencure or any potassium bicarbonate product, sulphur dust, neem oil, PH Up water showers.. doesnt fucking matter. Eagle20 tears down the fungal cell walls.. kills it. Gone. So you can keep your cut and not waste time and money chasing your tail with these other suppression methods.
> ...


I understand why you guys would use it for sure. I'm not gonna say that I wouldn't use it if I had crazy PM issues. When I had bug issues, I used some shit called Abamacetin. I haven't seen a bug in my room in 6 months. I do preventatives every couple weeks, but I'm not gonna say I'm the most fastidious, I just like to foliar other things.  For reals, Abamacetin it is like a fucking nuclear war came to your room and left a nuclear winter. One application, no bugs ever again. I have been successful in controlling mites with Neem and other products, but even doing 3x a week applications, they still hide somewhere, and I would have an outbreak as soon as I let up at all, mostly on the most susceptible plants so it was easy to control. But they were still there. As soon as I use the Abamacetin, I never saw a bug again, and I said I wouldn't use it again and I would keep up on my preventatives. So far so good. But I did a complete room tear down, cleaning, sterilizing, washed everything roof to floor, and then used it on my moms 2 weeks before I took cuts. I was pretty confident that after that, there would be very little residual, if any, by the time that I vegged them and flipped them. So I understand where you come from. But...

About the PM not being completely controllable with anything other than Eagle 20, and this is from extensive experience in the subject. I have used everything on the map EXCEPT Eagle 20. PM is controlled by a few factors, the main being environment. Keep your rooms temps and humidity controlled, however you have to do it. If your room never gets to the proper temps and humidity levels for PM to manifest, it won't. That being said, the best organic preventative I've found to battle PM is Neem Oil. I tried everything, Serenade, Green Cure, PM Wash (which is just a peroxide solution by the way,) etc. etc. Neem Oil made it go away in a matter of a couple days, and it never has remanifested again. I know it is probably still there, but I've never had a spot of it show its ugly face again. Would I have used Eagle 20 if it hadn't taken care of it? Perhaps, but I never found the need. Applying neem oil 3x week for 2 weeks worked like a charm for the bugs and the mildew I received on my Bubba Clone, which infected my old room. It was a pain and sucked really bad, but the neem was the best organic option i found. So it isn't impossible, you just have to be willing to meticulously spray every nook and cranny of every plant every 2-3 days.


----------



## headbender (Apr 30, 2012)

does irie vibe ever stock new gear?


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i just went over all kinds of discussion boards (including everything at icfag) & see no mention of chimera's gear not germing.
> 
> the police lockup thing is noted by chimera, but no mention of which seedbank & no mention of post lockup gear being unauthentic.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of any problems with chimera's gear either.....only great things. I don't doubt the authenticity either. I know it doesn't mention which seedbank, but gsa is the only one with legitimate stock of calizhar so I'm assuming it's them. The police lockup probably has ac anyway. 

Gotta make more beans, I hear it's a yielder. Did e$ko mention what he liked about C4?



jbthesampleking said:


> Does anybody know whats gonna be in the Bodhi drop in may for the "tude


Nl5, temple, goji og, orange sunshine(cali-o x sunshine daydream), sunshine daydream, love triangle, pure kush x uzbeki hashplant, and others.



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The Monk C99 has been listed at SeurBidz
> I got mine already. These look real nice.


Outlaw bought em...lol. I think I'm more interested in the A11g. The ones you have sound TASTEY!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 30, 2012)

I've heard rummors chimera dosent have any degrees an droped out of highschool.
he just acts like a scientist to sell seeds?
And he may of started by buying bulk seeds an renaming em his in his parents basement in Ottawa.


----------



## headbender (Apr 30, 2012)

lol your very misinformed scar! breedbay account all good thanks batman!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 30, 2012)

just placed my bid for the Purple Choo Choo...


----------



## Airwave (Apr 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The Monk C99 has been listed at SeurBidz
> I got mine already. These look real nice.


Are they gone already? 'cos I'm not seeing 'em.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> wow, looks great!


thank you sir.



4 of bodhi's nepali purple seeds are duds so far....dont think i'll be tryin anymore....anyone else have bodhi germ issues?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 30, 2012)

Cmt. I had issues with my first pack of a11g.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 30, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> just placed my bid for the Purple Choo Choo...


looks like growgnom already has his sights on them. Shit can get ridiculous over there, the 1st pack of crystal elegance went for like $330.


----------



## headbender (Apr 30, 2012)

dude thats so annoying how gnome bids on everything its rude leave some for other people asshole!


----------



## bombudburner (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's the email I just got from herbie's about hortilab gear:

"Hi *****,
*
Sorry, we don&#8217;t currently have any of the Hortilab range in stock &#8211; our web designers have added a few breeder companies to the site recently, and they&#8217;ve been entered as &#8216;in stock&#8217; rather than &#8216;coming soon&#8217; in error. We&#8217;ve now amended the whole range to out of stock. *
Yes, you&#8217;re right &#8211; Sweet should be Sour Pink Grapefruit. Again, we&#8217;ll update the details accordingly &#8211; thanks for drawing our attention to this!
*
Best wishes
*
Herbie"


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cmt. I had issues with my first pack of a11g.


thanks. guess i'll try a few more then....never had germ issues like this before. i guess if i don't get at least 5 to germ, i'll be droppin a PM to bodhi....i know he'll make it right 



TheChosen said:


> looks like growgnom already has his sights on them. Shit can get ridiculous over there, the 1st pack of crystal elegance went for like $330.





headbender said:


> dude thats so annoying how gnome bids on everything its rude leave some for other people asshole!


yeah i noticed he was on all of em...i'm makin a run at the crystal elegance again...i hope 250-300 usd will get it cuz that's all i'm throwin at it....but, since the last pack went for $300+, this one will probably be $500...and the last pack $700...


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> dude thats so annoying how gnome bids on everything its rude leave some for other people asshole!


Yea but I do see people snipe him, on the last pack of sour chem it was at like 55gbp then shot up to like 97gbp in the last minute. I thought about it but I've spent enough money this month. I did swoop down on that mofo for a pack of Leia OG at the last second, I know he was like wtf I thought I won.



cmt1984 said:


> yeah i noticed he was on all of em...i'm makin a run at the crystal elegance again...i hope 250-300 usd will get it cuz that's all i'm throwin at it....but, since the last pack went for $300+, this one will probably be $500...and the last pack $700...


Ever since I saw the last pack of CE go I've known it's not something I can afford right now. The number of registered users keeps going up and some of them have pretty deep pockets. I think I saw a pack of Sour Chem go for like 170gbp. And those are UNTESTED. The CE are actually tested which will make people willing to pay more. So I could easily see them going for 400+ usd.

Everything GGG offers is tempting and sounds dank as hell, it makes me want all of it. My wallet does not agree though.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 30, 2012)

"Everything GGG offers is tempting and sounds dank as hell, it makes me want all of it. My wallet does not agree though."

Same here The Chosen. I really want Burgundy, Sun Maiden, Leia, and BM....but they are either in too high demand when they drop, or I don't have the money to spend when they do drop. My next purchase will probably be BMoments and a couple Bodhi packs in May.

Opened the tent this morning and this mid-level bud was totally flopped over. Checked trichs and they are 90% clear with the heads just starting to go cloudy. Snipped it and this will be my tester. Lemony-funk

WoS Chronic Haze #2


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 30, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> looks like growgnom already has his sights on them. Shit can get ridiculous over there, the 1st pack of crystal elegance went for like $330.



Tru that,,,And there's only 1 pack of the Choo Choo....But I gonna fight for this one...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Tru that,,,And there's only 1 pack of the Choo Choo....But I gonna fight for this one...


Good luck seems nothing on that board goes for under 200$ lol


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 30, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Same here The Chosen. I really want Burgundy, Sun Maiden, Leia, and BM....but they are either in too high demand when they drop, or I don't have the money to spend when they do drop. My next purchase will probably be BMoments and a couple Bodhi packs in May.


Wouldn't mind a pack of the Burgundy or Sun Maiden but not sure if it's going to happen. Some packs of both were put up during the BM drop at CZ but they went fast. I asked SkunkMonkie if any Sun Maiden might be put up for auction and he wasn't sure. But they did say they're no longer doing Leia OG, it is now Force OG which is Skywalker OG x Jo OG. I do have 2 packs of Leia OG and 2 packs of Bright Moments I look forward to popping though.




Higher Medz said:


> Tru that,,,And there's only 1 pack of the Choo Choo....But I gonna fight for this one...


Think I'll sit on the sidelines and watch this one. But when the Grapestomper BX goes up, tag me in for that one.


----------



## headbender (Apr 30, 2012)

lol that was me that sniped his ass he pissed me off with that shit i dont give a fuck i didnt even care about winning the leias i just think its stupid how rude he is


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good luck seems nothing on that board goes for under 200$ lol


imo (strictly) : that's fucked up !

doesnt sound very free the herb hippie at all.

these seed sellers got you guys dipping in way too deep & being auction fags hating and crying over spending $ & what is/is not "yours".

dont hate.
just bunch up them panties nice & tight now 

what happened to the days when a mutherfucker would just plunk down some $krilla & get some seeds?

sea of seeds :: gave me those two packs of FOS gear for my germ issue plus extra casey jones & shoreline fems.

nice.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Never ordered from sea of seeds before


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey gud i see you picked up some devils harvest seeds, you run them before?


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 30, 2012)

nope. 

i've watched a bunch of their vids (devils harvest) & know the strawberry sour d (SSD) was an "unofficial" winner at the canna cup.

the beans are offered in regs/fems too.

i grabbed fems of the SSD & look forward to playing with them after these seedism diesels reveal themselves.

1) grape stomper bx
2) seedism diesel
3) dinafem og kush
4) eva venneno

that's what's in the seed crack purcolator.

a) chimera, calizhar
b) secret special pre-auction score from a friend. *thanks dude*!
c) SSD, devils harvest 
d) JTR , subcool
e) cheeseberry , e$ko

next

im definitely thinking pollen collection on a, b, & d.

gud gonna make a few beans... like we used too. photo is : "spicey" the only cross i ever knew till i found weed on the web.

gearing up to make two male boxes like i saw on thcf*mer... hope i can still go look see !

sniffle sniffle.

ow yes... skywalker og (ahem) cuts are working their way into gud's kitchen faster than expected.


----------



## genuity (Apr 30, 2012)

@*genuity*
how are those sour d x snowdwg's that you poppd? or were they the querkles?
my bad!!!






she is a real nice cross,smells of mint/menthol,but i smell that chem smell in her,it is faint,but i smell it.
she is staying very short,and compact,she is deff a contender for space in my garden.


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 30, 2012)

Got a lot in the mail today and some freebies that are actually worth growing. Freebies from CZ I got were the white x nepal indica and MK-OGK x Nepal Indica.

From Seedbay I got West Coast Dog x Sour Bubble and Ma. Super Skunk x Hindu Kush


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 30, 2012)

Let me know how your Dina OGK does Gud. I have one at day 54 of flower that is nice and frosty. Not sure if I am going to keep it around. We'll see in 2 weeks I guess. For a freebie, it was a great plant, easy to grow...but thirsty all the time.


Great pic Genuity.


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 30, 2012)

sure.

imma grow it out to 20 cuts, butcher, and run.

shit is 6" tall & i assure you no matter the yield ...that particular run is already sold out. 
nutz. all on a name dude. but ive seen a few grows of the dinafem OG & they all look good.


----------



## headbender (Apr 30, 2012)

wow where are you that people really care that much about some og still? on th west coast the og craze seems to be letting up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 30, 2012)

here is my so called skywalker og la cut . . .. havent flowered it out yet before this and it has a earthy smell to her with a slight sweet undertone . . super frosty but i dont know if its the skywalker og cut or not any of you had the skywalker OG la cut before?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 30, 2012)

So these arrived along with my tude order but my other CZ order has been at customs since the 23rd and all three of these passed them up. Should I be concerned? It has my GGG and Cannaventure in it so I would hate to lose that one. Just can't figure out how these scanned 3 days after and are already here. Edit: and I have NEVER got tracking on beans from CZ before, do they take longer with tracking? Fucking cornfused


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be worried. Sometimes it happens like that. I placed 3 orders the same day and the first one plAced came after the others were delivered.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 30, 2012)

downside of tracking is you see your shit just sitting, no tracking and it will magically show up. thanks wbw


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 30, 2012)

No prob.. If it sits too long call USPS and find out what the hold up is


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

As close as i have got to skywalker is the force og


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Apr 30, 2012)

The OG craze is still in SoCal for Alien OG x's, but overall becoming less popular than it was. People now want GirlScoutCookies, very high THC clone-only ( ie. green crack at 22+%), or they want old seed stock crosses. Personally, I think GirlScoutCookies will be the next "fad". The thread on GSC at IC is crazy..... Bodhi, Tom Hill, and others chime in on the strain. 

I have gone tracking on all 3 of my cz orders. Mainly because payment options have been kinda diff each time, but easy. This last order took 15+ days and sat in NY for 8 days atleast. 

My SeedDepot order arrived today. RD RugBurn OG +10 Haze G13 freebies. Took about 9 days no tracking.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Doesnt mr c give tracking for free if you spend over a curtain amount?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Samwell, I have seen and smoked the Skywalker OG before but it is hard to tell from the pics. Send me a cut and a sample nug and I will let you know......lol. They look a little hairy right now but if they are super frosty then there is a good chance you have the real deal and they just need to fill in. They could be regular Skywalker though (they kind of look like it being so hairy) which a lot of places are passing off as the Sky OG. Dude just e-mailed me that I traded with and told me he sent me the Dutch Passion cut! Are you fucking joking? Said he didn't know the difference (and guy came to ME saying he had the real cut!). Whatever, I have the Leia's and Karma Bitch and someone searching for the real cut, not ready to give up on it yet.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 30, 2012)

ya i havent passed it out just for that reason . . . .have to flower it first .. . . . thanks for the response LIBSDAD . . . . .. .ill have a total smoke report done up whenim done .. . im hoping to get a better camera by then too


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> nope. i've watched a bunch of their vids (devils harvest) & know the strawberry sour d (SSD) was an "unofficial" winner at the canna cup. the beans are offered in regs/fems too. i grabbed fems of the SSD & look forward to playing with them after these seedism diesels reveal themselves. 1) grape stomper bx 2) seedism diesel 3) dinafem og kush 4) eva venneno that's what's in the seed crack purcolator. a) chimera, calizhar b) secret special pre-auction score from a friend. *thanks dude*! c) SSD, devils harvest d) JTR , subcool e) cheeseberry , e$ko next im definitely thinking pollen collection on a, b, & d. gud gonna make a few beans... like we used too. photo is : "spicey" the only cross i ever knew till i found weed on the web. gearing up to make two male boxes like i saw on thcf*mer... hope i can still go look see ! sniffle sniffle. ow yes... skywalker og (ahem) cuts are working their way into gud's kitchen faster than expected.


 you ever grow seedism diesel? if not, your in for one vigorous plant its great.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 30, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Hey Samwell, I have seen and smoked the Skywalker OG before but it is hard to tell from the pics. Send me a cut and a sample nug and I will let you know......lol. They look a little hairy right now but if they are super frosty then there is a good chance you have the real deal and they just need to fill in. They could be regular Skywalker though (they kind of look like it being so hairy) which a lot of places are passing off as the Sky OG. Dude just e-mailed me that I traded with and told me he sent me the Dutch Passion cut! Are you fucking joking? Said he didn't know the difference (and guy came to ME saying he had the real cut!). Whatever, I have the Leia's and Karma Bitch and someone searching for the real cut, not ready to give up on it yet.


I would be kicking some ass... You traded cuts and beans for the knockoff do joint?mazar blueberry fuckery!!! Didn't you discuss t his already? I would be driving to that address and ante up on his ass!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, it was discussed in detail. Now you are going to e-mail me and say you didn't know the difference?


----------



## gudkarma (Apr 30, 2012)

samwell , 

sometime in the next few days can you put up a full leaf shot of that skywalker in your stable for me?

TIA


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a kindscope(made by kindstack) at the cannabis cup. Its the only thing that I bought. I like it. Just scoped my a11g that went 70 days vs the one I took at 49 days. It's crazy I can't tell the difference. Nuggs held side by side can't even tell on the visual inspection except they are diff phenos. 

Brb I'll snp a pic. I love this strain. It truly has it all. And a breeze to trim. 
Oh yeah and befor u say it I know I know. Shoulda had mdjenks help me trim. 
No idea what phenos these are
Top nugg is 70 days,bottom is 49 days


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 30, 2012)

took down all 6 fem. OG Kush from Reserva/DNA. One has a kinda og smell but the buds are shit...anyone here ever grow this cut?
think this was my worst investment so far, will know for sure when i sample them


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

I had a 6 pack of their fems and it was the biggest piece of shit I've ever grown.... Complete waste of time..
May just got some shitty phenos but damn!


----------



## Higher Medz (Apr 30, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I had a 6 pack of their fems and it was the biggest piece of shit I've ever grown.... Complete waste of time..
> May just got some shitty phenos but damn!


Yip, rubbish...I'm now gonna throw in 12 Choc. Kush fem's,,, and 6 Holy Grail Kush fem's to flower. Really hoping for good results with those. 
Sure that's why their breeding with the OG #18 instead of the OG Kush. And they brought out the Skywalker to replace that shit.


----------



## FatMarty (Apr 30, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Im with you there mang, id smoke that fool even if he was in a wheelchair and full blown retarded. I wouldnt even feel bad for a minute.


Damn man I hit the wrong guy,
And he still agreed with my bs. LINK

I bet he repped me to boot.
I'm a bad seed.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 30, 2012)

lets try this purple hunt again... so this will make 30 total after I run these plushberrys. The ones that are left in the garden smell like... mediocre at best. hope I didn't just waste my time n money with these






and a little shot of the lower on my OG


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^Dank!!!!!!


karmas a bitch said:


> I bought a kindscope(made by kindstack) at the cannabis cup. Its the only thing that I bought. I like it. Just scoped my a11g that went 70 days vs the one I took at 49 days. It's crazy I can't tell the difference. Nuggs held side by side can't even tell on the visual inspection except they are diff phenos.
> 
> Brb I'll snp a pic. I love this strain. It truly has it all. And a breeze to trim.
> Oh yeah and befor u say it I know I know. Shoulda had mdjenks help me trim.
> ...



That makes me want it even more! Damn!



Higher Medz said:


> Yip, rubbish...I'm now gonna throw in 12 Choc. Kush fem's,,, and 6 Holy Grail Kush fem's to flower. Really hoping for good results with those.
> Sure that's why their breeding with the OG #18 instead of the OG Kush. And they brought out the Skywalker to replace that shit.


I'd like to know how that choc kush turns out.. Been eyeing it but I've had bad luck with DNA/reserva..


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice nugs Karma. Does anyone know if Clusterfunk will be offered in the May Bodhi drop?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks boysndahood. I've got two males. Gonna let em do there thing with my 2 diff a11g phenos,both keepers. 
I'll let you know when they're done


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 30, 2012)

Plushberry green pheno day 40










Leia OG day 40

Popped 2 Firestarters and 2 Caspers for my next run, think the rest will be Blue Dream.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow lilbsdad great photos mang. I'm so stoked I'm gonna flip some bluedream and 707 any day.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Damn lilbsdad that plush green pheno is caaaaaaked!!


karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks boysndahood. I've got two males. Gonna let em do there thing with my 2 diff a11g phenos,both keepers.
> I'll let you know when they're done








Thanks bro!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey lilbsdad how many days do you take your a11g in?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Wow lilbsdad great photos mang. I'm so stoked I'm gonna flip some bluedream and 707 any day.


Thanks guys, yeah doing a full room of 707 right now and going to rock the Blue Dream in my next room. I had to pop a couple of those Caspers though and figured I might as well do 2 Firestarters at the same time, a little side by side action


----------



## headbender (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you very much lilbsdad those pics look good, i dont really like the pic that ggg uses it looks like it has bad bud formation maybe it was just that pheno still frosty as hell though, im glad i got those leias they just sound awesome and ive never had skywalker before!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

need some help here ....(chocolate mix) is this a cheeseberry haze cross? looks to have a haze structure but cocao kush coloring in the nugs .... only other thing i can think of is a Lavender X but the bud structure doest fit


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Dizzle the only ones that mention color are lavender and buddhas sister. What kinda smell does it have?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Dizzle the only ones that mention color are lavender and buddhas sister. What kinda smell does it have?


 the stalk smelled cheesy, the buds smell kinda chocolatey now.... id ill have to take a real good wiff tomorrow. This mofo is tall as fuck to, biiggest i have


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> samwell ,
> 
> sometime in the next few days can you put up a full leaf shot of that skywalker in your stable for me?
> 
> TIA


first shots are the supposed skywalker and the last 2 are a cut of the hogsbreath female in the next line of cv cross, im fairly certain he got it from the same guy i got mine from

























Hog












sorry bout the bad shots. . . its bright in there

seems the skywalkers has sativa structure leaves and the sugar leafs seem to be 3 bladed and the fan leaves seem to be 7 . . . .i dont know if that helps

the Dutch skywalker is indica dom so i hope i have the right one


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

*I was under the impression that it was suppose to look like yoda's fingers... witch would lead to believe it's more a long the lines of a indica (Guessing) 

more along these lines.... with leaf structure ..(not SkywalkerOG to my knowledge) *
















*this last pic,the leaf that I'm holding... if you look at it and take away the other two side leafs is what I think of a yoda fingers looking like...again just guessing *


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 1, 2012)

Nice sketchy .......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2012)

skywalker OG is named so for the grower who grew it in la . . . . as far as i know . and was orignally called sativa OG from florida . . .but idk . . . this is always the story i have heard as to its orgins 

i know nothing of the blueberry mazar star skywalker


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> skywalker OG is named so for the grower who grew it in la . . . . as far as i know . and was orignally called sativa OG from florida . . .but idk . . . this is always the story i have heard as to its orgins
> 
> i know nothing of the blueberry mazar star skywalker



Yea, I just read that it was called skywalkerOG because of the resemblance to the little green dudes hands... your story sounds more fun..LoL then again Mrs.D said something about Mr.D saying all OG express this Three finger trait somewhere in there genetics lines.... so yea... I have a lot of he said she said for knowledge ..(awesome)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2012)

ya the renaming of strains is really annoying . . .. . . . ..i spent a bit looikng up grows and no pics and no desriptions . . .. .so idk, i guess ill start to look up dutch passion skywalker to make sure at least i dont have that


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/medical-marijuana-strain-reviews/129401-sativa-og-kush-aka-skywalker-og-3.html


maybe some helpful pic's in here?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/plant-bud-photos/87299-sativa-og-kush-aka-skywalker-og-legal-medical-marijuana-grow.html
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/completed-journals/130131-legal-medical-marijuana-collective-garden-sativa-og-kush-aka-skywalker-og-2010-a.html


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2012)

i have had some real dank og kush and i trust the person i got it from ill just compare it to that i guess and look for a sativa twist?the first 2 baby skywalker og's matched mine is structure from that thread but the og kush looking one didint . . . so idk . . .guess i just keep posting here and there to see if anyone can definitely spot it

the lukeskywalker poster thread looked promising . . . .. . . similar but my internode spacing is closer but could have been the 12-1 light cycle i did??


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

just got my attitude 420 order and half the big order i placed is missing im really hoping the just split it in two orders cuz the tracking on the envelope is different than the one attitude provided! gut on a good note i got my bright moments, chernobyl, ace of spades, grape 13 and elephant stomper and they gave me a free pack of g13 hp for each pack of hazeman so four lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

wish you luck brotha

Awesome score headbender. I had two packages from attitude yesterday. they split the freebies and 420promo shwag into one package and my order in another


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

did you have one# tracking or two


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

sketch did you grab those blue magoo cuz i have a good amount if ya didnt? and if you did HELL YA!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2012)

good call . . head i only grabbed one but i got a a few of Rezdog Massachusetts Super Skunk x Hindu Kush F2's and 3 Pakistani Chitral Kush x Chem D BX2 (Garlic Pheno) with my order as well . . .gonn abe some fire i hope in there


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> did you have one# tracking or two


I had two orders but, they put my orders (bluemagoo,Purkle & Plushberry) in one bag and the freebies and GH BS in the other.... kind of pissed me off because I only ordered twice to split up the orders in case one got snagged by customs... oh well they are here now LOL!



headbender said:


> sketch did you grab those blue magoo cuz i have a good amount if ya didnt? and if you did HELL YA!!


Yes, yes I did  3 bags total of the Bluemagoo..( I can't short hand that as BM just reminds me of "Bowel Movement")


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> good call . . head i only grabbed one but i got a a few of Rezdog Massachusetts Super Skunk x Hindu Kush F2's and 3 Pakistani Chitral Kush x Chem D BX2 (Garlic Pheno) with my order as well . . .gonn abe some fire i hope in there


Did you score the LemonSkunk by chance? I think I remembered seeing someone post pics of it.. can't remember if you was yours or not..atm


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 1, 2012)

ya i got one of those too Lemon Skunk x Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough bx

whenever i get around to it its gonna be fire . .. . . Gage is sending me some new testers . . .. . . white x joe ny og and wifi x grape stopmper og . .. i think

mk4 and keyplay are some class acts , i love their work


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya i got one of those too Lemon Skunk x Kyle Kushman Strawberry Cough
> 
> whenever i get around to it its gonna be fire . .. . . Gage is sending me some new testers . . .. . . white x joe ny og and wifi x grape stopmper og . .. i think


Like!

Alot!


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

i got the lemon skunk x kksc i dont know how samwell has that clone?


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

i asked gage if they would send me some testers with my burg replacements but they havent gotten back to me on that, i would love to test both of the strains you listed!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

yea, Id be a liar If I said I was having a successful test of the IHF2 atm... out of all 12, 6 cracked,out of those 5 broke ground and then I culled two that were just not growing at all... the remaining ones are getting better to look at at least. one is doing very nice. the other three are just Okay looking.


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

well that sucks, all hazeman gear back in stock at the tude


----------



## gudkarma (May 1, 2012)

samwell ...MUCH THANKS ! 

third person is the best person, gudkarma *appreciates* your effort & documentation.

and now i have a basis for comparison.

*

my last stashed zip to a homegirl ...& rewarded the stash :








*Snow Bud (REF: 370)*
Option 1 :*Feminised*
Option 2 :*3*
£16.99
1






*Power Plant (REF: 362)*
Option 1 :*Feminised*
Option 2 :*3*
£26.50
1






*Mendo Grape Kush (REF: 1779)*
Option 1 :*Regulars*
Option 2 :*10*
£50.99
1

*Original Total*​
£102.48​ 
*11% Discount*​
- £8.00​(rollitup)

*Subtotal*​
£94.48​
*Postage*​
£8.00​
*Total*​
£92.09​


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to buying some gear to make bho. Any advice on what set off tubes to get? I want glass tubes. I'm getting the vac purger with the hand pump. 

http://www.extractionexperts.com/Products.html

I have next to no experience with this. So any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm going to buying some gear to make bho. Any advice on what set off tubes to get? I want glass tubes. I'm getting the vac purger with the hand pump.
> 
> http://www.extractionexperts.com/Products.html
> 
> I have next to no experience with this. So any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


this guy sells glass tubes

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/511394-michigan-made-bho-extractors.html


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 1, 2012)

Cannaventure canned their rks line.
Dam....


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

too bad on that.... would have been nice to have those genetics in the bank


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

i just made a fat batch of headband bho but i do it differently i use a stainless steel whip cream canister the kind used at coffe stands and such the yeild is amazing compared to the glass tubes i use to have the ds one on that link, and its pretty cool to spray it out of the nozzle!!! ill have to make a vid for you guys with my method my frosty lavender trim got 62 grams of bho for ten oz trim!!!

i would definately like to get a vac purge system though!


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

anyone run the east coast royal diesel ?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> i just made a fat batch of headband bho but i do it differently i use a stainless steel whip cream canister the kind used at coffe stands and such the yeild is amazing compared to the glass tubes i use to have the ds one on that link, and its pretty cool to spray it out of the nozzle!!! ill have to make a vid for you guys with my method my frosty lavender trim got 62 grams of bho for ten oz trim!!!
> 
> i would definately like to get a vac purge system though!




Would love to see this.......


Smoking a little hash right now from a good friend....


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> i just made a fat batch of headband bho but i do it differently i use a stainless steel whip cream canister the kind used at coffe stands and such the yeild is amazing compared to the glass tubes i use to have the ds one on that link, and its pretty cool to spray it out of the nozzle!!! Ill have to make a vid for you guys with my method my frosty lavender trim got 62 grams of bho for ten oz trim!!!
> 
> I would definately like to get a vac purge system though!


like!!!!!!!!


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

ill make another batch tomorrow and record it for everyone to see well at least you guys lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 1, 2012)

Hey KAB, I have a BHO setup that I am going to get rid of. will shoot you a pm in a few


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

got an email from attitude they did split my order!!! thank the ganja gods lol
i put four blue magoos in plugs yesterday at 8 and their already coming up!!


----------



## gudkarma (May 1, 2012)

pet question...

my gato made this area on his back into a hairless sore.

its healing now & im watching him close.

to "lubricate" the scab, and keep the itching down (which apparantly is CRAZY for him) what can i use?

a) olive oil
b) neosporin
c) rec something

i tried bacitracin but he just licks it off when im not around & then i had conern for his stomach getting upset from eating human topical meds.

im thinking EVO like rachal ray would say.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 1, 2012)

anyone grow Sour Amnesia from Hortilab???

i popped 10 seeds, and is looking like only 1 female, maybe 2..Was hoping for more pheno options, especially when paying that kinda cash for a pack...May have to pull out my Hy-Pro Amnesia and make my own cross with Cali Con's Sour D...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 1, 2012)

That's one reason why I don't pay that much on seeds.. To get 7-8 males in a 10 pack would be the ultimate upset


----------



## Higher Medz (May 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's one reason why I don't pay that much on seeds.. To get 7-8 males in a 10 pack would be the ultimate upset


Yea very dissapointing...I still have Sour Power from them, really hope to get better male/female ratios with that.


----------



## FatMarty (May 1, 2012)

Elephant Stomper clone harvest:






From my grow thread this morning.
I got a clone of the Grape-13 in bloom now.

This Elephant Stomper is real good pain medicine.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 1, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> Elephant Stomper clone harvest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like fire!!! How long you run it for? And how's the smell and flavor?

Do you have a full grow report for the Elephant Stomper?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 1, 2012)

Damn nice bud pic FatMarty. +rep to those that can still recieve it from me.


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 1, 2012)

FatMarty came to party!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Looks like fire!!! How long you run it for? And how's the smell and flavor?
> 
> Do you have a full grow report for the Elephant Stomper?





My elephant stomper should be showing up today.

Got my grape 13 yesterday.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 1, 2012)

Gud, try coconut oil.
http://www.vetinfo.com/treating-cat-skin-coconut-oil.html


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Gud, try coconut oil.
> http://www.vetinfo.com/treating-cat-skin-coconut-oil.html




Damn beat me 2 it.......


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 1, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Gud, try coconut oil.
> http://www.vetinfo.com/treating-cat-skin-coconut-oil.html


Trader Joe now sells organic coconut oil. Not sure if you have a tjs nearby.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

If anyone tried to pm and my box was full it's empty now


----------



## gudkarma (May 1, 2012)

cool.
great link.

city styling so easy...
gonna go grab a small e. collar & some coconut oil.

thanks.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> pet question...
> 
> my gato made this area on his back into a hairless sore.
> 
> ...


poor kitty. i use neosporin whenever my cats have a sore/wound.

don't use anything with aloe vera in it....it can be poisonous to cats.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 1, 2012)

Baking soda paste and maybe some duct tape


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

Duct tape fixes everything


----------



## Higher Medz (May 1, 2012)

smoking on some Tranquil Elephantizer, and it's the shit!!! 
tried my first Wi Fi last night and i have to say it's one of my hardest smokes to date


----------



## FatMarty (May 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Looks like fire!!! How long you run it for? And how's the smell and flavor?
> 
> Do you have a full grow report for the Elephant Stomper?


I did a report here: LINK 

Mostly with the clone of one because I lost lots of pics and stuff in hack.
I try to run my test plants through Veg in 30 days once they pop.
I do this to sex and get on with it because I have 12 plant limit.

You know how when a plant is fully 'mature' it usually makes better meds?
Well I try to clone anything I think I might want to keep or test futher.
Man am I glad I did this one another round.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Duct tape fixes everything


 roger that!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> roger that!
> 
> View attachment 2149685





Like^^^^^^^^^^^Like


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Duct tape fixes everything


After today I am a firm believer myself.

I've never air cooled any of my lights before always ran A/c in the past... but today I bought a new inline fan.. some ducting.. and alot of duct tape.. hangers etc... spent the past four hours down there taping and hanging ductwork.. now two of my hoods are air cooled.. can put my hand right on the glass. nice.


----------



## gudkarma (May 1, 2012)

^ fat right?

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BatMaN SKuNK again.

*

no a/c , dead of the summer , basement , air cooled hoods : tops 31c (88 degrees) max heat of the day time w/ nearly 3100w in the space (veg/flower/clone).

smart move dude.
plus mo' amps for play... or even add an ac when needed which'll work less.

a) you true sealed air cooled circuit?
intake from outside ==> in lamps => outside house

b) or like me?
pull from in the grow room => lamps => outside 

soon as i re-do my chimney liner i'll have both options easily available.

co2 comming to the party soon.


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

yo cmt how old did you say you let your seedlings get before you flip them for sexing?

edit: i got my elephant stomper and grape 13 yesterday cant wait to pop them, thanks for the pics fat marty i almost decided not to run the e.s. but im definately going to run it !!


----------



## gudkarma (May 1, 2012)

i thought i read he put them straight into flower.

...cause i've been trying that after reading his comment.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 1, 2012)

Gud I was gonna say just wrap her in duct tape. I had to do it when somone shot my cat with a bb gun. Karma, I get all my glass off someone in the riu glass blowing section. He makes custom shit however u want, cheap, paypal. Pm me if u want the name


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

c02 made a huge difference when i started using it last round i ended pulling an all time high out of my 5x10 tent with two 1000w hps and one 1000w mh but the hps were being run on 750 due to temps i ended up getting 5&1/4 puonds off of those 2500 watts!!! co2 and headband is no fucking joke baby the buds were the size of my forearms at 5 weeks lol and i take headband to 11!!


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

no he said after they were a couple weeks i think?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

Sprayed eagle on Sunday. My plants are glowing. I'm so happy that I used that stuff. Two days later my plants look so happy. They looked really good before. But the difference is def there. Thanks again skunkie and batman for advising me to use that stuff.

My plants looking healthy again has me itching to pop. I know I'm popping Bodhis Dirty Sanchez this weekend for the full moon. Might go ahead and pop something else too....

Lastwood I took care of it through a friend already thanks though. Oh and lastwood I think I'll have the g13 back in the next few weeks.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 1, 2012)

My shed plants will be the same temps as the outdoor ones,
they will see 110' for at least half the summer.
Lol


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 1, 2012)

Just bought some myself, tired of fuckin with PM and especially in my mother room. Knock that shit out during veg and spot spray with black sulpher if any problems during flower. I have tossed more than one strain for being too susceptible to pm.


----------



## JCashman (May 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> pet question...
> my gato made this area on his back into a hairless sore.
> its healing now & im watching him close.
> to "lubricate" the scab, and keep the itching down (which apparantly is CRAZY for him) what can i use?


hey Gud,
i dunno how i missed this. all you need is one of those things that kinda look like satellite dishes for cats and dogs. it snaps right around the neck, and the dish design prevents the animal from being able to bite/lick the sore/wound. they are very cheap, very safe, and much cleaner than any ointment you would apply to the area. as long as its not infected, and doesn't require actual medicine, it will work just fine.

if that didnt make sense, shoot me a PM and ill explain it better or find a pic or something


----------



## JCashman (May 1, 2012)

1 Plush confirmed male.

and now the million dollar question, do i kill the PB, or do i let her impregnate some A11G

decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2012)

Just had to toss my NMK plant due to PM.

Got lazy and it killed me in the 6th week of flowering...


----------



## headbender (May 1, 2012)

sounds lke a good idea at first but after all these plush herms i wouldnt want to breed with it


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 1, 2012)

JCashman said:


> hey Gud,
> i dunno how i missed this. all you need is one of those things that kinda look like satellite dishes for cats and dogs. it snaps right around the neck, and the dish design prevents the animal from being able to bite/lick the sore/wound. they are very cheap, very safe, and much cleaner than any ointment you would apply to the area. as long as its not infected, and doesn't require actual medicine, it will work just fine.
> 
> if that didnt make sense, shoot me a PM and ill explain it better or find a pic or something


Haha! All these stoners and none of them thought of the satellite dish....lol. My pit I used to have got right out of that thing and then jumped the fence and ripped his stiches out (after I got him fixed and they said he would mellow out). I will never fix one of my male dogs again


----------



## Airwave (May 1, 2012)

A load of C99 has just been listed at Seur.


----------



## JCashman (May 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Just had to toss my The White S2 plant due to PM.


fixed that for you  (sorry i just couldnt resist, lol)




headbender said:


> sounds lke a good idea at first but after all these plush herms i wouldnt want to breed with it


yep. thats the major hangup i'm having too. four months ago i would not have even thought about it, would have just went ahead and did it. but now today, not so sure. i have a life long buddy in Michigan that has a lot more room than i do, and is really cool about testing my homemade beans. he wasn't thrilled with my "Grapefruit x Blackwater" F1s, and i'm still waiting on the verdict from the "Bubblegum x Blackwater" F1s


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 1, 2012)

Is it just the pink pheno that everyone is having problems with? Seems to be


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

@ Gud

any topical ointment/cream you have for humans will work ... dont bother going to the vet unless its infected badly 

ive had hunting dogs for years and i fix em up myself when they get banged up , vets are fuckin criminals like denstists lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ fat right?
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BatMaN SKuNK again.
> 
> ...


Actually Gud My room is something like 20 x 18 (12" canfan working completley separate from aircooled lights with big ass 12" phat filter) and it's adjacent to another large empty room thats something like 20 x 60.. I am treating that room (always 70ish in the summer) as a lung room.. dumping my scrubbed clean warm air 60ft away from the smaller room into it. Not dumping air outside at all. Running several medium sized oscillating fans and 50pint dehumidifier in the main grow room as well. It's all been up and running for a few hours now and its working quite well. 

Saving money and amps makes $ense. Getting plants closer to the light makes double $ense. 
Whenever I spend $100 or more on seeds or genetics it always makes me feel guilty not spending it on equipment instead. I spent $200 on genetics this month.. so $500 today on equipment made me feel better.

BTW I love the MLC8X light controller I picked up. It's fucking awesome. Up to 8 ballasts 1000w each all running 240v on a single timer. Bass ass shit.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 1, 2012)

i sex em anytime between a few days old to 2 or 3 weeks old.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

Oh man the seedlings that I was choking out with ozone have bounced back and are banging. I wasn't gonna spray em with eagle but at the last min I did. They are thanking me. Third testicle be damned I'm glad I used that stuff

Wyte I'll have 5 chemdawgXmendo and 8 burgs in my gage test journal. I spoke with m4k to let him know everything.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh man the seedlings that I was choking out with ozone have bounced back and are banging. I wasn't gonna spray em with eagle but at the last min I did. They are thanking me. Third testicle be damned I'm glad I used that stuff


Hell yea bro. Eagle20 is the shit. I was talkin to Truck (idk if u know him but he does tshirts and shit for breeders "Alphakronik Genes" and has some kick ass crystal throttle X's) and he confirmed as well as my boy Dagga from the bay... it's the best way to treat PM. My shit bounced back and looks better in action than a Jersey whore on the weekend. Fucking A+ gold stars and shit. I wanna fuck my plants they look so good. 



karmas a bitch said:


> ....I'll have 5 chemdawgXmendo and 8 burgs in my gage test journal. I spoke with m4k to let him know everything.


Bangin cross. I hope you document them and send me the link. Hope ya find a chemXmendo keeper. That's awesome. I am excited about you runnin that shit.. what else are you currently running Karma?
I got going...
*

proven cuts
bodhiseeds - apollo 11 genius pheno (genius x grimm c99f3)
heaven scent - space princess (sputnik 1 x grimm c99)
tga subcool seeds - space dawg (snowdawg x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - jackpot royale (lasvegas purple kush x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - bandana (707 headband x snowdawg bx)
dankhouse - strawberry alien kush (strawberry cough x alien kush)


from seed
bodhiseeds - apollo 13 gorilla arm pheno x apollo 11 genius pheno (self explanatory) 
bodhiseeds - cali yo (aeric 77 california orange x yo mama)
tga subcool seeds - chernobyl (trinity trainwreck x jack the ripper) <---DANK
alphakronik genes - eisbaer (the white x snowdawgbx)
alphakronik genes - snowdawg bx (snowdawg x spacedawg)
pisces genetics - vics high (killer queen x spacequeen)

Seeds also recently acquired and or considering for next run-
rare dankness - venom og
tga subcool seeds- qrazy train
tga subcool seeds- qush
tga subcool seeds- chernobyl
topdawg- tres stardawg
bodhiseeds- fantasy island
monk seeds- c99 bro grimm f4​
​

*

Timewreck.. Qush... and Chernobyl have landed.. along with some other seeds that are so low par I wouldn't feed em to the birds. Blue Mammoth? I should bin the shit. Ohh and the strain hunters lanyard? Hahahaa.. I think I'll use that to hang myself if I ever catch myself growing greenhouse gear again.

Also acquired this month

latte stone- OMMPKid
venom og- rare dankness
fantasy island- bodhi
california dreamin- cali connect
c99 f4- monk seeds
& some shitty 4/20 freebies- attitude

& I think I have some Bodhi little blessings on the way. Debating on purchasing either Chemtrails SourOgHazeWreck or Trainwreck Willie [Williams Wonder X Nevils Wreck] from Rare Dankess. Idk tho I spend so much on my room, equipment and gear this month. Manchester seed bank got in a shitload of Rare Dankness gear.

Nevils Wreck: Its spear-shaped and pointed colas take after the Trainwreck, but otherwise it takes most strongly after the sweet Amnesia Haze, carrying slight elements of the reedy, slightly musky Nevilles Haze as well....The scent definitely seems to be Amnesia Haze-dominant, with a lightly citrusy, sweet, fresh aroma that is easily-noticed as soon as the jar is opened, though its more of a whats that lovely smell? as opposed to whew, what stinks? situation. When ground apart, its already strong pungency increases further, bringing out a slight sandalwood/spice Haziness which adds complexity to the exceedingly pleasant, floral Amnesia smell. This strain brings to mind several of the best things about Haze, and lovers of that genetic line will undoubtedly find something to their liking here.


----------



## TheChosen (May 1, 2012)

Manchester seed bank doesn't ship to the us.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 1, 2012)

You will love the fantasy islands. There's some surprisingly fruity, fruity pebble smelling phenos. My favorite is the appalachia dom, lite green leaves, white buds. All phenos are covered in resin. All have really dense kush like nugs. Very branchy and bushlike.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

Proven cuts
a11g(two phenos)
Space princess
deep phaze 
shish99
Hawgsbreath(might be her last rodeo)
Ace of spades(best smeller hands down)
707 headband(the anticipation is killing me!!)
Blue dream
blackberry kush
alphadawg
grape god 

Seedlings that limped through my ozone torture/pm nightmare
Gage green Burgundy
gage green chemdawgXmendo montage
blowfishXappalachia
dukeberry
firestarter(thanks to a good friend)

And poppin this weekend 
Dirty Sanchez
Maybe something else. 

Oh yeah I forgot I popped some attitude freebies as testers to see if my room is healthy before I pop the dirty Sanchez. Lol. They go in dirt in the am. Thanks attitude.


----------



## gudkarma (May 1, 2012)

here's a song for all that fine gear out there 

...& people's lab/tent/closet LOVE :

[youtube]ua2k52n_Bvw[/youtube]


----------



## konagirl420 (May 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> smoking on some Tranquil Elephantizer, and it's the shit!!!
> tried my first Wi Fi last night and i have to say it's one of my hardest smokes to date



Sweet I am growing some of that now  hehehehe and my buddy just chopped one down  so about to smoke some yay!!

The TE


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> You will love the fantasy islands. There's some surprisingly fruity, fruity pebble smelling phenos. My favorite is the appalachia dom, lite green leaves, white buds. All phenos are covered in resin. All have really dense kush like nugs. Very branchy and bushlike.


I'm sure I will too. I really wanted an Appalachian cross. I would kill for the real cut. I hope Bodhi someday self's it or makes a Backcross. 
I'm totally down with some Appalachia tho. I read Bodhi's also doing Orange Sunshine [aeric77 CaliO x Sunshine]. If I didn't pick up CaliYo [CaliO x YoMama] which I'm running right now, I'd snag those in a minute. 

Lastwood Do you find that the Appalachian genes speed up the Veg time? I know Urkle is a slow growing plant. I'll upload a photo here because I'm sure most people haven't seen this one..

Bodhi's *Fantasy Island*
Photo by Cobra








karmas a bitch said:


> Proven cuts
> a11g(two phenos)
> Space princess
> deep phaze
> ...


Dude pop that 707 and the blowfishXappalachia on the grill. I'm getting mine fired up for some Timewreck and Qush action soon. Maybe sear a fine cut of Spacedawg when I can go 8 weeks without seeing anything white and fuzzy. We are gettin there.. progress.



gudkarma said:


> here's a song for all that fine gear out there
> 
> ...& people's lab/tent/closet LOVE :
> 
> [youtube]ua2k52n_Bvw[/youtube]


I like this one better

[video=youtube;YlYO5VzqrOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlYO5VzqrOk[/video]

I really wish I could find someone to go see Marilyn Manson with me in Pittsburgh this week. All my friends are either broke or busy. I would rather not drive over 700 miles roundtrip alone and bored in the car and back although I have done it before.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 1, 2012)

So since I'm using that zyme alive I started using this vermiT solution as well. Add it once a week. They feed off each other. I'm digging it. 
http://www.vermicrop.com/products/vermitsolution

Ive got a crazy list of proven cuts that I can pick through from a local friend. I'll post it tomorrow. I'm snagging a few I think then gonna eagle and azamax em.Yeah the grills shut down for few..but I agree progress is being made. 

Lilbsdad I'm glad to hear you got some eagle. You will be happy. Wait till you see the way your plants react.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> So since I'm using that zyme alive I started using this vermiT solution as well. Add it once a week. They feed off each other. I'm digging it.
> http://www.vermicrop.com/products/vermitsolution
> 
> Ive got a crazy list of proven cuts that I can pick through from a local friend. I'll post it tomorrow. I'm snagging a few I think then gonna eagle and azamax em.


Worm tea is great. I have been brewing mine myself here at home. I add some Jamaican bat guano in bloom as well. 
One additive I was thinking of adding to my soil mix was Azomite. Was debating on that or Glacier Rock Dust or Greensand for the longest time. Azomite is cheap tho and has so many trace elements. 



Anything to pack on those extra grams helps & is worth it IMO. I'm not a fan of superthrive although I know some people love it.


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 1, 2012)

Blue Dream, for those about to rock. Day 41





Expecting big things out of this harvest.........


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 1, 2012)

Damn LilBsdad for the win. I hope by this time next year I have a footprint like that. I expanded mine today a little bit.. but not like that. Soon tho. 
Big things I bet. Big colas.. fat paycheck... American Dream.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Worm tea is great. I have been brewing mine myself here at home. I add some Jamaican bat guano in bloom as well.
> One additive I was thinking of adding to my soil mix was Azomite. Was debating on that or Glacier Rock Dust or Greensand for the longest time. Azomite is cheap tho and has so many trace elements.
> 
> View attachment 2150266
> ...


good info Batman thx. I read a bunch of stuff on various teas, and one I am really interested in is Stinging Nettle Tea as an organic free vegging nute. Here is the thread. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=177463 . Growing up in the PNW, it was all over the place. Will be harder for me to find now.

My jar is almost empty, 10-15 days till harvest, and my car feels like its going to break down any minute. Here is my song for the night.

[video=youtube;rhybHLrWUMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhybHLrWUMY&amp;feature=related[/video]


edit: Wow LilB


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

batman skunk said:


> i'm sure i will too. I really wanted an appalachian cross. I would kill for the real cut. I hope bodhi someday self's it or makes a backcross.
> I'm totally down with some appalachia tho. I read bodhi's also doing orange sunshine [aeric77 calio x sunshine]. If i didn't pick up caliyo [calio x yomama] which i'm running right now, i'd snag those in a minute.
> 
> Lastwood do you find that the appalachian genes speed up the veg time? I know urkle is a slow growing plant. I'll upload a photo here because i'm sure most people haven't seen this one..
> ...


like!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

2nd that like


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 2, 2012)

Yeah KAB, I am going to be doing a soil drench with azamax in my rotation along with spraying floramite and eagle20 during veg and if I have to I will get some avid as well. Whatever I have to do in veg to keep them healthy and bug free, after you start flowering there is no way to control anything. You HAVE to take care of everything while they are young. Healthy plants start with healthy clones...........I really think the soil drench with azamax is what I have been missing, it is a breeding ground for shit down there. Regardless I will be doing maintenance sprays on a regular basis and soil drench every 2 weeks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

What bugs you trying to get rid of?


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

i received the second half of my tude order today i really like 303 seeds packaging it comes in what looks looks a little carmex jar with a plastic vial inside of that really nice and the outer container will be great for hash or bho!!! not that the packaging really matters lol


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

what do u guys think should i run some of these bio-diesel next and be a 303 guinea pig for us?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Im thinking bio diesel would be my first pick


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 2, 2012)

Glad to hear your on top of the battle KaB, scale down on plant numbers for a while and keep up treatments & cleaning for a few months now or it will be back!! Airflow needs to be 100% perfect too, prevention is better than the cure and of course less heartbreaking.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 2, 2012)

On 303 seeds, I know "Budpatch" who's their top tester and partner. And I can say this much they're packing heat


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

To all that pop a lot of seeds... need/would like a few suggestions on proven,stable,winners... do any of you know if any of these strains a sure thing? Need a solid run of some great gear.
GrapestomperOG-GGG
Jackpot royal-alphakronik
Old time Moonshine -mosca
DreamLotus -Bodhi (was this a untested or tested strain?)
A11 Genius -Bodhi
Burmes Kush-T.H.Seeds

if anyone can vouch for any of these it would be much appreciated


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

kab ran the a11 and say its awesome, batman listed the jackpot royale on his proven cuts list i think those two would be a great place to start! and ggg has quite the following so i would assume the gsog will be a winner also!

also it doesnt say its is untested on attitude and usually it does if the strain is untested so im assuming it has been tested


----------



## TheLastWood (May 2, 2012)

Burmese was alright. Yielded well, good smoke. Not great tho. Not keeper quality. I did only run 1 phno tho but I wouldn't run it again


----------



## cmt1984 (May 2, 2012)

anybody else get a bunch of 5 inch x 7 inch Dinafem Critical Jack flyers with their tude order? i got 12-15 of em in mine...


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

I got two in my order cmt

thanks for the info headbender and lastwood


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 2, 2012)

Man, That dirty Sanchez sounds soooo fuckn good.......


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

lol no fliers in any of my three packages


----------



## cmt1984 (May 2, 2012)

have some of mine...


----------



## cmt1984 (May 2, 2012)

a bunch of bro monk C99 is listed at b-bay


----------



## TheLastWood (May 2, 2012)

Check out the field of hippo dicks @ cz in calyx bros blue lightning thread lol.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 2, 2012)

here's what my dog thinks of the greenhouse lanyard from attitude....he has it in 3 pieces already lol....think i may give him the free barney's beans next...


----------



## gudkarma (May 2, 2012)

^ ha !

my friend sent me one + mine = hang a filter


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

i wouldnt hang a filter with those lol they ll probably herm on ya an pollinate your shit with greenhouse doodoo


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 2, 2012)

Yeah I'd say you'll find a keeper in the a11g. That stuff is great. Super fire. And one of my favorite things is that it's a breeze to trim. 

The dream lotus is untested.I'm fairly certain. But if you want them tested send them my way.


----------



## Airwave (May 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> have some of mine...


What the hell do they expect you to do with them? Stand in the middle of the street handing them out?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 2, 2012)

headbender said:


> kab ran the a11 and say its awesome, batman listed the jackpot royale on his proven cuts list i think those two would be a great place to start! and ggg has quite the following so i would assume the gsog will be a winner also!
> 
> also it doesnt say its is untested on attitude and usually it does if the strain is untested so im assuming it has been tested


I agree with the A11 it's an F3 that should help with the stability and give you less than a billion phenotypes. 
The Jackpot is a cool strain but beyond stable. Alot of reports from growers getting hermies. The only reason I called mine a proven cut is because it's my cut and I know what to expect. I got really lucky with mine and found a nice 50/50 phenotype that I like quite a bit. Running it from seed who knows what you'll get. 

Burmese Kush, the Oldtimemoonshine and A11 would be the only strains on that list I think you can call stable. The others are F1 generation so expect a wide variety of results.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I'd say you'll find a keeper in the a11g. That stuff is great. Super fire. And one of my favorite things is that it's a breeze to trim.
> 
> The dream lotus is untested.I'm fairly certain. But if you want them tested send them my way.


thanks for that KAB, Sure I'll send you them DL just send me the best cut out of them 



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I agree with the A11 it's an F3 that should help with the stability and give you less than a billion phenotypes.
> The Jackpot is a cool strain but beyond stable. Alot of reports from growers getting hermies. The only reason I called mine a proven cut is because it's my cut and I know what to expect. I got really lucky with mine and found a nice 50/50 phenotype that I like quite a bit. Running it from seed who knows what you'll get.
> 
> Burmese Kush, the Oldtimemoonshine and A11 would be the only strains on that list I think you can call stable. The others are F1 generation so expect a wide variety of results.


Good stuff... well not about the JPR lol. After running the TGA and being less then thrilled with 90% of the pheno's I'm about spent on F1's until I get a few more keepers in the rotation then I can dilly dally around


----------



## goodro wilson (May 2, 2012)

u guys make me laugh! hey i need some new projects
recommend some "white strains" for me i'm talkin' snowstorm crazy lookin' shit THAT UVE grown 
not medicine man or black widow please but since all of you seem to know what the real dank is who has some crazy lookin shit? 
where can i get the white or white og seeds>? i dunno we used to get this stuff outta houston purple passion with white fur coat green inside and purple underneath the green im lookin for that super bag appeal. let me know if u have any ideas


----------



## konagirl420 (May 2, 2012)

I am running a grape stomper now  supposed to be fire!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I am running a grape stomper now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIke!



karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I'd say you'll find a keeper in the a11g. That stuff is great. Super fire. And one of my favorite things is that it's a breeze to trim.
> 
> The dream lotus is untested.I'm fairly certain. But if you want them tested send them my way.


I feel that way about my OGPK too could trim her with your bare hands in the time it would take me to trim the dynamites leafy ass


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

batman how do you feel about alphakronik as a whole i know youve tried a few of his works?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 2, 2012)

Here's the shots of my AF's...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> To all that pop a lot of seeds... need/would like a few suggestions on proven,stable,winners... do any of you know if any of these strains a sure thing? Need a solid run of some great gear.
> GrapestomperOG-GGG
> Jackpot royal-alphakronik
> Old time Moonshine -mosca
> ...


stomper will be a winner for sure


----------



## Biggestpothead (May 2, 2012)

When is the Bodhi drop? Anyone know


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> stomper will be a winner for sure


hell ya thats why im runnin a bunch of gs gear next round, i already have them set aside 

5 gsog
5 bright moments
5 grape 13
5 elephant stomper
and im also going to run with the stomper stuff
5 chernobyl
and still undecided but i might do the bio-diesel also


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 2, 2012)

headbender said:


> batman how do you feel about alphakronik as a whole i know youve tried a few of his works?


The SnowdawgBX, Bandana, & Jackpot I tried were excellent. A+ phenotypes although I could be lucky because most but not all the other grows I've seen by other gardeners.. the plants didn't look as impressive as mine. Feedback I've heard is mixed between growers. As far as F1 crosses go I and what you can expect from these types of products I don't think I could have expected much more from what I've got. I really like what I've seen. Jay's method is simple, he crosses proven dank to other dank. Creates polyhybrids. No landrace crosses, just F1 hybrids. I dig it. Do I wish he would work on and refine his line to create something legendary.. well sure. But he's doing the same as most other breeders and his prices are decent. I am still looking for an Eisbaer female and have yet to pop most of his gear but I am pleased with my keepers from the last run. My Bandana and Jackpot were real nice. I really have to get around to running Belka, White Diamonds, and Alphadawg. Tried SinCity Kush but it was male city.



Biggestpothead said:


> When is the Bodhi drop? Anyone know


Usually when you least expect it and from 2am to 6am Eastern Time. Unless he announces it. He usually lists things at Seurbidz real late. At the Tude could happen anytime. I expect there to me "some" Bodhi being released by one of these places in the next week or so. & more the following few weeks possibly.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 2, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah KAB, I am going to be doing a soil drench with azamax in my rotation along with spraying floramite and eagle20 during veg and if I have to I will get some avid as well. Whatever I have to do in veg to keep them healthy and bug free, after you start flowering there is no way to control anything. You HAVE to take care of everything while they are young. Healthy plants start with healthy clones...........I really think the soil drench with azamax is what I have been missing, it is a breeding ground for shit down there. Regardless I will be doing maintenance sprays on a regular basis and soil drench every 2 weeks.


Man I recommend "imidacloprid" from Bayer.
One application systemic synthetic tobacco juice. 
One or 2 watering with it an nothing will eat yor ladies
Very safe for people an animals, but kills bugs in parts per BILLION
It even stopped the big ass grasshopper hordes that can strip a plant to stalk on a day out here.
Uncle Ben told me about it, called the silver bullet against bugs.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 2, 2012)

headbender said:


> hell ya thats why im runnin a bunch of gs gear next round, i already have them set aside
> 
> 5 gsog
> 5 bright moments
> ...


red eye gave me 2 phenos of chernobly , my girl is running both i think . . . .one is sweet and one is skunky


----------



## Higher Medz (May 2, 2012)

new stuff dropping at cz this week


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> here's what my dog thinks of the greenhouse lanyard from attitude....he has it in 3 pieces already lol....think i may give him the free barney's beans next...


 LMFAO! thats fuckin killer , the Jack is fucking that shit up


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> new stuff dropping at cz this week


Well come out with it?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well come out with it?


Haha, soon as i know u'll know...Was gonna check out my 2 packs i bought and Mr C told me to wait bcuz he's dropping new stuff this week. Tryin to find out what it is


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Mr c always to the last minute lol


----------



## TheChosen (May 2, 2012)

Hopefully it's some Bodhi gear... CV said he sent the second wave of the spring drop out this monday so that could be it as well. 
And now the waiting game begins, even though it never ends.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 2, 2012)

think it might also be 20 packs of Kakalak Kush from Calyx Bros.
now seeing that on their thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

I would never discuss the sales of anything! Opens you up to wood be thieves and law dawgs 
just my 2cents


----------



## Higher Medz (May 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would never discuss the sales of anything! Opens you up to wood be thieves and law dawgs
> just my 2cents


Good point. I shouldn't have to worry bout that where i'm from though...Think i'm the only one in my country doing this, and everyone who buys thinks its imported


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 2, 2012)

Any of you dudes grow Blockhead before? & if so any comments or light you can shine on this wonderful looking strain?

Just was checking out the Attitude May promo. Even tho I have zero experience growing any G13Labs strains, it might be fun to give Sour Jack a shot.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 2, 2012)

New Era Seeds listed at the tude
sativa dom hybrids, except for the Fatass strain, but some strange genetics...doesn't tickle my fancy


----------



## DustBomb (May 2, 2012)

Just got my bio diesel [ Deathstar Clone x HighCountry Diesel(Original Sour Diesel x ECSD) ] and SnowGoddess Raskals OG x Ski Train................cant fucking wait.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you dudes grow Blockhead before? & if so any comments or light you can shine on this wonderful looking strain?
> 
> Just was checking out the Attitude May promo. Even tho I have zero experience growing any G13Labs strains, it might be fun to give Sour Jack a shot.


I was imagining the same thing


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 2, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Hes so busy my 810$ payment been sitting on his doorstep to collect for 4days


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 2, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


>


hahaha like


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 2, 2012)

G13 labs pineapples express was the best I've ever grew! Omg!!!!
Their blueberry gum could be a contender, it's bubba bubba grape smell is wild.
I wouldn't worry much about trying their stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> G13 labs pineapples express was the best I've ever grew! Omg!!!!
> Their blueberry gum could be a contender, it's bubba bubba grape smell is wild.
> I wouldn't worry much about trying their stuff.



Hey scar you got any pics of the PE or BBG?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 2, 2012)

I won't judge a company by 1 freebie seed, but I am not impressed by G13 Blueberry Gum. I am close to harvest and it still smells like ass in a bad way, and was fussy in veg and flower with feeding and leaves showing me slight deficiencies. Here is a day 50-something pic (taken 8 days ago).



and a link to a G13 BGum report where the guy worked his magic...or got a great seed. Wish mine looked like that.
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/519917-g13-labs-blueberry-gum-report.html


A few days ago, Gud was talking about Dinafem OG, a new freebie released at the same time as G13 BGum. Much healthier plant for me, tons more frost, a hazey lemon smell, nice light calyx's. Here is a pic of the DFOG at the same age as the pictured G13. Going to take this one 9 weeks atleast.




Happy with both plants, but overall, I don't think I will "purchase" G13 and Dinafem stuff. Simply because there are better seeds out there. I ran these 2 as freebies to get my tent setup correctly.


Edit: 100 posts wooohooo!!! Scarhole is partially right. BGum does have a grapey smell. Grapes that have been used as butt-beads.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

i think i figured out my Choco Mix plants lol

the one i thought to be CBH is most likey Lavender as mentioned, so is the other taller one. The shorty is a NYCD , smells like Terrys Chocolate Orange .. blows my mind..... kind anot sure on the 4th one, looks like the NYCD but is taller and branchier, has a sourish sorta smell but sweet, might be cherry but i cant tell.... possible Buddahs Sister?

thanks for the help


----------



## puffntuff (May 2, 2012)

I grew out the pineapple express and that shit was killer. I also grew out dinafem blue something and it was good as well.


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

lol it the dude from ancient aliens!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 2, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Man I recommend "imidacloprid" from Bayer.
> One application systemic synthetic tobacco juice.
> One or 2 watering with it an nothing will eat yor ladies
> Very safe for people an animals, but kills bugs in parts per BILLION
> ...


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 2, 2012)

Well I was told to come say hello in this thread soo... Hello!! A lot on this thread maybe will catch up one day but highly doubt it considering my brain can't focus on all of this info at once! Maybe it's to many dirty sanchez's  Gnight!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Well I was told to come say hello in this thread soo... Hello!! A lot on this thread maybe will catch up one day but highly doubt it considering my brain can't focus on all of this info at once! Maybe it's to many dirty sanchez's View attachment 2151704 Gnight!



For real ? Lol trolls


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 2, 2012)

headbender said:


> lol it the dude from ancient aliens!!


LoL... Yah
Georgio A. Tsoukalis
I think i actually spelled that right, I can't believe how many episodes of that show I've seen...LoL

He's always tryin to say 'Aliens Did IT!!!!', but sound smart and objective at the same time...
like...
Now we don't know it was Aliens for sure, but with the knowledge and tools that these people had afforded to them at the time the only Logical conclusion one can conclude is..
Fucking Aliens did it!!


And im almost positive that the Bodhi drop wlll happen in 3-5 days, at least a small one if not for the "Big" one that was supposed to happen...


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

Michio kaku way cooler... lol


----------



## TheLastWood (May 2, 2012)

Got my dope ass grinder and G HOUSE lanyard! Got 12 seeds in my elephant stomper and 12 in my 88 g13hp


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 2, 2012)

Kevin instigated a series of pioneering experiments involving the neuro-surgical implantation of a device (Utah Array/BrainGate) into the median nerves of his left arm in order to link his nervous system directly to a computer to assess the latest technology for use with the disabled. The development of the implant technology was carried out by a team of researchers headed by Dr Mark Gasson who, along with Kevin, used it to perform the ground-breaking research. Kevin was successful with the first extra-sensory (ultrasonic) input for a human and with the first purely electronic communication experiment between the nervous systems of two humans. His research has been discussed by the US White House Presidential Council on BioEthics, The European Commission FTP and led to him being widely referenced and featured in academic circles as well as appearing as cover stories in several magazines &#8211; e.g. Wired (USA), The Week (India)


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

Well.... I normally would just keep this to my self but, it's kind of useful info imo. I ordered from ThseedDepot on 4/02 I just today got my package now I spent around $450 something on these and this is how it was packaged and shipped...(out of respect I'll leave out the envelope picture).. a sheet of folded printer paper and some scottch tape.. not impressed and will most likely not order from agin.. (will post in proper thread as well).. just thought I would share. I would like to add that nothing was danaged at all. just very unprofessional and dirty =/


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 2, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Kevin instigated a series of pioneering experiments involving the neuro-surgical implantation of a device (Utah Array/BrainGate) into the median nerves of his left arm in order to link his nervous system directly to a computer to assess the latest technology for use with the disabled. The development of the implant technology was carried out by a team of researchers headed by Dr Mark Gasson who, along with Kevin, used it to perform the ground-breaking research. Kevin was successful with the first extra-sensory (ultrasonic) input for a human and with the first purely electronic communication experiment between the nervous systems of two humans. His research has been discussed by the US White House Presidential Council on BioEthics, The European Commission FTP and led to him being widely referenced and featured in academic circles as well as appearing as cover stories in several magazines &#8211; e.g. Wired (USA), The Week (India)


First comes the Cybernetic Hand...

Next












SCARHOLE said:


> Man I recommend "imidacloprid" from Bayer.
> One application systemic synthetic tobacco juice.
> One or 2 watering with it an nothing will eat yor ladies
> Very safe for people an animals, but kills bugs in parts per BILLION
> ...


Couldn't you get the same effect from soaking tobacco in water, and using that as a spray. It would probably have a much higher concentration of nicotine, which is causing the paralysis to the insects in the first place...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Rise of the terminators


----------



## headbender (May 2, 2012)

lastwood lol i thought the same thing but hazeman does 12 packs not 10!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 2, 2012)

Couldn't you get tmv from using tobacco products? Idk but I always wash my hands now before I do anything cuz I smoke cigs............ its funny I was thinking the same thing about skynet lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Couldn't you get tmv from using tobacco products? Idk but I always wash my hands now before I do anything cuz I smoke cigs............ its funny I was thinking the same thing about skynet lol.


The DOD computer is actually called skynet....

Now its just a matter of time....

Duh, Dah-Duh--d-d-d-d-d-d--d.......


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

better not be anytime soon I still have more genetics to stock up on


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 2, 2012)

Also,
TMV dies above 104 degrees (F)...

So once you start to smoke all TMV in the cig is gone.. But i guess before then it had a chance to transfer onto you as a host.. If i still smoked i would wash my hands too...LoL
(especially after just reading 10 pages on the TMV..)


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well.... I normally would just keep this to my self but, it's kind of useful info imo. I ordered from ThseedDepot on 4/02 I just today got my package now I spent around $450 something on these and this is how it was packaged and shipped...(out of respect I'll leave out the envelope picture).. a sheet of folded printer paper and some scottch tape.. not impressed and will most likely not order from agin.. (will post in proper thread as well).. just thought I would share. I would like to add that nothing was danaged at all. just very unprofessional and dirty =/


Couldn't agree more. I had 3 Green Python seeds crushed this way from SDepot. Was going to forget about it but mentioned it politely in a message to them. A few days pass, RD promo ends and instead of asking for replacements, I asked if they would extend the RD promo for me ( i never ask anybody for anything but thought this was fair). Lady at help desk said JB says its ok. So I order Rugburn OG and put GTH8 as the freebie in a seperate help desk request. I got the order a few days ago, packed shitty again, with RugBurn that I ordered plus some freebies labeled only as G13 Haze with no breeder or info. Lost my buisness.


Good to see you back Jkahn

Got my Tude stuff today. CV Blue Magoo and Hazeman Breakout, Grape13, and the 88HP freebies. If I get bits of blue plastic from the grinder into my joint, that's good right? j/k "Hanging nugs from lanyards since 1994." lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

?...... wtf are you guys talking about? tmv,host....wash your hands?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ?...... wtf are you guys talking about? tmv,host....wash your hands?


Tobacco Mosaic Virus...
Washing hands after handling tobacco products before tending crops...


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Tobacco Mosaic Virus...
> Washing hands after handling tobacco products before tending crops...


Ohhh, yea.... I must be higher then I think.. was assuming this was something new and harmful to people. LMAO! I rule sometimes


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 2, 2012)

LoL.............


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

gonna take a chance and keep the 20 plush berry I planted the other day.... seems kind of pointless with the pink/purple pheno being the hermi magnet but, seeing as it's the only strain I know of that has such a good ratio of color to non... yea, anyhow I'll keep you guys posted on the "Purple bitch not a hermie" pheno hunt


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Hey sketchy ever since i posted that not one person has posted lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

that's kind of hunny... you presented your self in a way that no one can just simply call troll on... lol! well positioned post now to just get a reply...


----------



## konagirl420 (May 3, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey scar you got any pics of the PE or BBG?


I grew both these strains before and have pics lol somewhere buried on a thread hehhehe  My 5 gage green morning flights are all doing awesome they are beasting out under the pink led and 400 veg lights


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Hey kona tell kaptain i said sup


----------



## konagirl420 (May 3, 2012)

Hehehe for sure  we were just talking about ya


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Nice! Hey when yah going to get some bud porn posted


----------



## konagirl420 (May 3, 2012)

Hehehehe lol well I got another place where I do that  lol I just come play here since everyone can see everything lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Kona hit me up in pm i wana see lol


----------



## headbender (May 3, 2012)

the blue magoo x jbj i popped all germinated!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

Sweet headbender mine are still in the mail


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 3, 2012)

got some sour apple from top shelf seeds . . . .in my next order anyone run any of these yet?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 3, 2012)

I vaulted a pack but never ran any! Looks fire though


----------



## cerberus (May 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Ohhh, yea.... I must be higher then I think.. was assuming this was something new and harmful to people. LMAO! I rule sometimes


cigeretts arent that new but they are harmful to people..


----------



## Airwave (May 3, 2012)

puffntuff said:


> I grew out the pineapple express and that shit was killer. I also grew out dinafem blue something and it was good as well.


Does the PE yield well?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 3, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey scar you got any pics of the PE or BBG?













Pineapple express just befor cut.
Closest to a 10 I've ever grown.

The BBG pics are a few weeks old, I'll get a new one tonight for ya.
The bubble gum smell don't show up tell the cure.
Mines about 5 weeks an I found a broken branch an tried it.
First time I ever tasted bubble gum in a plant, made her worth it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 3, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Well I was told to come say hello in this thread soo... Hello!! A lot on this thread maybe will catch up one day but highly doubt it considering my brain can't focus on all of this info at once! Maybe it's to many dirty sanchez's View attachment 2151704 Gnight!


This is my old lady. I'm suprised no one picked up on the dirty Sanchez references. I told her to stop through


----------



## TheChosen (May 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well.... I normally would just keep this to my self but, it's kind of useful info imo. I ordered from ThseedDepot on 4/02 I just today got my package now I spent around $450 something on these and this is how it was packaged and shipped...(out of respect I'll leave out the envelope picture).. a sheet of folded printer paper and some scottch tape.. not impressed and will most likely not order from agin.. (will post in proper thread as well).. just thought I would share. I would like to add that nothing was danaged at all. just very unprofessional and dirty =/


So your seeds came in vials? I just got my second RD order and the seeds were just loose in the baggies. My OX seeds looked less than impressive especially for the price, but I talked to Mrs. RD and she said if they didn't pop she would take care of it. And in the RD thread they said the new packaging (or lack there of) will save them money and allow the seed packs to be offered for less. But I still paid full price for them... wtf?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 3, 2012)

Jkahn good to see you back around. 

So how's everyone paying for gear from the attitude since prepaids aren't working? Don't wanna miss out on the bodhi drop. But I'm thinking I will. 

Damn now I gotta prepare for terminators and the zombie apocalypse?Wtf


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 3, 2012)

That's such a bunch of bullshit those vials are cheap as shit. Oh it's the packaging that makes us bend you over.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> So your seeds came in vials? I just got my second RD order and the seeds were just loose in the baggies. My OX seeds looked less than impressive especially for the price, but I talked to Mrs. RD and she said if they didn't pop she would take care of it. And in the RD thread they said the new packaging (or lack there of) will save them money and allow the seed packs to be offered for less. But I still paid full price for them... wtf?


I think she was referring to the black bag... I don't think TSD got them this way.... but, I have been wrong be4


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 3, 2012)

Don't Know if it was Mentioned....

But------------------->

Hazeman's 88 HP/13 is still On, with the ENTIRE Hazeman Line instock.....

And Connoisseur Lucky Dip is Back in Affect...
SSSDH, Cheesedog, and Chemmy Jones are the Lucky Dips...

I wonder if everyones gonna get Cheesedog again...LoL


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> gonna take a chance and keep the 20 plush berry I planted the other day.... seems kind of pointless with the pink/purple pheno being the hermi magnet but, seeing as it's the only strain I know of that has such a good ratio of color to non... yea, anyhow I'll keep you guys posted on the "Purple bitch not a hermie" pheno hunt


My purple one did not hermie, but the green pheno is the best anyways.......


----------



## racerboy71 (May 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Don't Know if it was Mentioned....
> 
> But------------------->
> 
> ...


 i got 2 packs of the cheese dog's the last time that promo was up..


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> My purple one did not hermie, but the green pheno is the best anyways.......


I must not have the correct "green" pheno my purple hermie smelled absolutely breathtaking... purple,berry,smarties. The green ones are... well it's almost like that bland good green bud smell... nothing special about it at all from the examples I have in my room right now.


----------



## OldLuck (May 3, 2012)

Yep, notice the same thing and was like wtf. Guess we all have to make $$ some kind of way. lol



TheChosen said:


> So your seeds came in vials? I just got my second RD order and the seeds were just loose in the baggies. My OX seeds looked less than impressive especially for the price, but I talked to Mrs. RD and she said if they didn't pop she would take care of it. And in the RD thread they said the new packaging (or lack there of) will save them money and allow the seed packs to be offered for less. But I still paid full price for them... wtf?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 3, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i got 2 packs of the cheese dog's the last time that promo was up..


You got 2, I got 1..
Wheezer got 1 or More maybe... 

I believe Most of us got the Cheesedog's Last time...
Not so Lucky of a Dip.... LoL

This time i hope its better....
(*a lot of Connoisseur stuff is in-stock to.. )


RareD is Fallin Off... Lucky for them they were never that High....

If they would have changed the price to reflect the change in packaging like they said in the thread, then i would understand it... But justifying your price by saying that the packaging cost $20-, and then changing the packaging to a $00.10 Cent Baggie/Label combo and keeping your price the same.. 
Just doesn't make any sense...
And I guarantee that "$20-" packaging they used before only cost $1-2-.. Tops...


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 3, 2012)

Props to the old lady for making it where we can add any of these we want to our line up. 

All proven cuts
skunk misty
Lemon g
g13
og kush
Banana kush
sprite
stardawg
strwbeery cough
4way
purple Kush 1976
LA Con
dumpster
Killer Queen
whit widow 
uk cheese
green crack
nycd 
purple OG 
kushage

Anything on here jump out at anyone


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 3, 2012)

Has any one tried Oogre banana stuff.
I got a s1 for the outdoor grow this yr...


----------



## gudkarma (May 3, 2012)

alphadawg


----------



## I85BLAX (May 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn good to see you back around.
> 
> So how's everyone paying for gear from the attitude since prepaids aren't working? Don't wanna miss out on the bodhi drop. But I'm thinking I will.
> 
> Damn now I gotta prepare for terminators and the zombie apocalypse?Wtf


My prepaid is working fine!!


----------



## puffntuff (May 3, 2012)

The pe yielding great it was just leafy and took time to trim but it was packed with resin so it was no big deal


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


karmas a bitch said:


> Props to the old lady for making it where we can add any of these we want to our line up.
> 
> All proven cuts
> skunk misty
> ...


Bad ass selection to pick from but that banana kush is jumpin fosho! lol If it really tastes like bananas then it's a wrap!
i wonder what's in that sprite though?[/FONT]


----------



## boneheadbob (May 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> And I guarantee that "$20-" packaging they used before only cost $1-2-.. Tops...


I remember them saying packaging cost 20 bucks and I was real suprised at that.

Someone spent a fortune getting them to the top. Better hope numbnuts beans are worth a dam.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 3, 2012)

I have a hazemans white grape looking fantastic 4 weeks into flower. The buds are developing a blue tint or shade and it has smelled of grapes for weeks. Nodes and buds are tight and getting fat already. Superfrosty growing tree.

I believe some of Hazemans gear comes from Gage Green so there can be some real jewels in there and the elephant stomper used for this one = http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Grape_Stomper/Gage_Green_Genetics/genealogy/


Scarhole has me wanting G13 pineapple but another pack of whitegrapes wins out because of the freebie 88g-13. Plus WG is hard to get and PE is always there.


----------



## gudkarma (May 3, 2012)

these guys :

[youtube]f3lzKhlT8rI&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## TheLastWood (May 3, 2012)

Karma the lemon g and dumpster are ohio clone onlys. I've always wanted to try em. And the 4 way is like 4 badass og's crossed I believe. Id probably take the killer queen and g13


----------



## OldLuck (May 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Props to the old lady for making it where we can add any of these we want to our line up.
> 
> All proven cuts
> skunk misty
> ...


Banana kush, green crack, 76 purple kush, dumpster, exodus cheese, stardawg, purple og. Man, I wish any of these where around my next of the woods. Have a banana og, bananabubba kush, green crack in veg now from seed, so I have no ideal on how good they are yet.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> ...Id probably take the killer queen and g13


What he said.


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Props to the old lady for making it where we can add any of these we want to our line up.
> 
> All proven cuts
> skunk misty
> ...


The 4way sounds interesting, with the right 3 girls.........Why ride a tricycle when you can have a quad?


----------



## JCashman (May 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Props to the old lady for making it where we can add any of these we want to our line up.
> 
> All proven cuts
> skunk misty
> ...


nice list sir!

Banana Kush and strawberry cough are two i always wanted to try, as well as Green Crack for a third choice.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Props to the old lady for making it where we can add any of these we want to our line up.
> 
> All proven cuts
> skunk misty
> ...


That's one hell of a list! lol

I'd say my choices would have to be purple OG and 4way


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2012)

I think I would stay away from Dumpster! hehe


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 4, 2012)

anyone think of Oscar the grouch when reading dumpster?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2012)

> Supposedly some guy in ohio threw a plant into the dumpster, because, according to him, it was growing poorly. His friend went dumpster diving and grew it out. The clone-only Dumpster was born.
> 
> flower time: 8-9 weeks
> smell/taste: Very strong odor, taste is sweet with hint of citrus
> sativa dominant hybrid


Nice score there KaB, I've seen pics of this grown out online before and she looks/sounds good to me


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 4, 2012)

Alright thanks for the advice fellas. I'll let you know what we get. 
Ive met the guy the is responsible for the dumpster a few times. Honestly I have never once been impressed by it. 
The four way has been around here for a grip. I'm pretty sure it's the old sensi seeds four way. Not four ogs. Not really into it. 
The lemonG,g13,and killer Queen I'm into. So probably those. The girl is gonna pick out a few.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2012)

I've added Killer Queen (lonestar) to my stable too, I have a hearty mother vegged and one already in early bloom to get the feel of her before doin a larger run. I've been spreading & picking up cuts like crazy lately lol. I have ~ Stardawg, Blues/Livers, Leia OG (my baby), Headcase, White Fire to name just a few 

Expect to see some KQ bud porn from me in a few more weeks


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (May 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Alright thanks for the advice fellas. I'll let you know what we get.
> Ive met the guy the is responsible for the dumpster a few times. Honestly I have never once been impressed by it.
> The four way has been around here for a grip. I'm pretty sure it's the old sensi seeds four way. Not four ogs. Not really into it.
> The lemonG,g13,and killer Queen I'm into. So probably those. The girl is gonna pick out a few.


KaB you know how I feel.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 4, 2012)

Just opened up one of my 4/20 orders yesterday. Didn't realize Attitude was including an *ENTIRE PACK* of Hazeman '88 HP-13 FREE!!!

Oh yes... _Oh, Oh, Ohhhh_ <<<------------ that's my O Face right thurr!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 4, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Just opened up one of my 4/20 orders yesterday. Didn't realize Attitude was including an *ENTIRE PACK* of Hazeman '88 HP-13 FREE!!!
> 
> Oh yes... _Oh, Oh, Ohhhh_ <<<------------ that's my O Face right thurr!!


With any Hazeman order, if you didn't order Hazeman then you scored


----------



## bombudburner (May 4, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else is into these besides jkahn, but it's a good deal anyway.



Pakasymbiot said:


> Hola Breedbayers!
> 
> Its not 420 anymore, or april, but better late than never! I have put up around 25 packs of Arshal Indica at half price so people can get a deal and enjoy something new in their gardens. Don't know how long they'll last so get them while you can!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 4, 2012)

RIP adam yauch aka MCA from beastie boys.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> RIP adam yauch aka MCA from beastie boys.


WTF? he died?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2012)

Long battle with cancer


----------



## ryanbenito (May 4, 2012)

At last.good readskeep it up


----------



## gudkarma (May 4, 2012)

wow.
fucking crazy.

pauls botique ===> easily one of THE most underrated hip hop albums ever.

god speed.
so many fine times w/ b. boys as the sound track.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wow.
> fucking crazy.
> 
> pauls botique ===> easily one of THE most underrated hip hop albums ever.
> ...


 yah, that fucking blows.. big beastie's fan.. like gud, lots of good times with them as the sound track...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2012)

I can remember the first time i listened to brass monkey lol was good times


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I can remember the first time i listened to brass monkey lol was good times


 i think i was in the 9th grade and this kid i went to skool with used to walk around singing their songs all the time. even went and stole a big vw emblem as well..
damn, i'm getting old.. i think i remember reading about them in a super old thrasher magazine issue.. saw them live around 5xs or so as well.. always put on a good show..
didn't even really know ad had cancer though as i haven't really cared much for their last few albums tbh..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2012)

RIP ~ It's always sad to hear of death at a young age. And brass monkey lol that takes me back some


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> RIP ~ It's always sad to hear of death at a young age. And brass monkey lol that takes me back some


 yes it does, and i agree, sad to see anyone go, but damn, not much older then i am.. really is sad... cancer blows..

that album is still one of the best sounding in my car.. some of the best bass lines ever... can hear my car coming from about 2 blocks away with that album on, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2012)

No sleep till brooklyn....RIP


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> No sleep till brooklyn....RIP


 don't you mean... nooooo.. noooo .... noooo sleep till brooklynnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.. lol.. then that wicked guitar line from that dude from slayer..


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 4, 2012)

Skunkie do you still have that Leia stud?


----------



## boneheadbob (May 4, 2012)

Bummer. I had some money left on my NFinance international Visa debit card but was turned down trying to get some hazeman white grapes.
Only personal card I have is Discovery and they dont take it. 
I guess I can get a money order but they will probaly be out of the 88G13 freebie.

Dam bankers have not been occupied enough.
Occupy the swamp and drain it!!


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 4, 2012)

That sux... RIP


hellraizer30 said:


> I can remember the first time i listened to brass monkey lol was good times


I remember Drinking Brass Monkey's...LoL
It aint bad...


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 4, 2012)

Nightmare Kush week 3


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Nightmare Kush week 3 View attachment 2154010


The trichomes on this thing are fucking insane!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (May 4, 2012)

i'm one of the few that doesn't like the beastie boys at all....but they did A LOT for the music industry and i have great respect for all of them. RIP MCA, 47 is too young.


----------



## gudkarma (May 4, 2012)

[youtube]kcvz-eVPNvE[/youtube]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Skunkie do you still have that Leia stud?


No bro he's history, I kept his sistas around instead. I currently have a couple of TSD studs though. Ones already been given to a very good friend, for him to produce some new gear with. While the other I still have around (for now). I can't space any flowering males near my sinsi crop at all. So I pass on whats worth using if they're wanted. 
The Leia OG male got too big and too much space was being taken up, so to the bin he went I'm afraid mate. I couldn't just clone it either as I had no plugs or gel at the time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 4, 2012)

I got a stud from the force og cant wait to cross it with dump truck


----------



## cmt1984 (May 4, 2012)

got my 2nd tude promo order, hazeman grape 13 and the g13 hashplant....no flyers this time. 

fuck, i came on here to say something else but i forgot....just used one of those big ass papers from attitude and rolled up and green queen x querkle and dannyboy joint...fuckin stoned..

edit - lol i remembered, it was a news article about a marijuana restaurant in Oregon...any OMMP members in here?
http://health.yahoo.net/news/s/ap/got-the-munchies-a-new-pot-eatery-opens-in-ore


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 4, 2012)

I got a force og male showing itself in veg.. So I'm hoping the other 4 are female&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 4, 2012)

Why did they discontinue the Leia, is the force og just better? Seems there was a big demand for those Leia's to come back and I just don't understand why they would quit making them


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2012)

Are any of you from Orange County CA and have you heard of Mr Goo?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Are any of you from Orange County CA and have you heard of Mr Goo?


The person???


----------



## puffntuff (May 4, 2012)

I have access to dumpster anytime I want it. Cuts are easy to come by so if you wanna try it let me know.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 4, 2012)

I watched this vid today about juicing fan leaves for non psychoactive cannibanoids. Supposedly healed a babys brain tumors.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i'm one of the few that doesn't like the beastie boys at all....but they did A LOT for the music industry and i have great respect for all of them. RIP MCA, 47 is too young.


I'm with you CMT. I guess it was just a little before my time. 

I tried Dumpster before and I thought it was just okay. 

On a positive note I got hp13 x g13/hp testers from Bodhi yesterday and started to germ them.


----------



## Marley15 (May 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Are any of you from Orange County CA and have you heard of Mr Goo?


Yes....No.

Looks like one of my Plushs is showing some color at day 20, or I'm trippin.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 4, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> I'm with you CMT. I guess it was just a little before my time.
> 
> I tried Dumpster before and I thought it was just okay.
> 
> On a positive note I got hp13 x g13/hp testers from Bodhi yesterday and started to germ them.


 yah, your still a kid pipe, lol. but seriously, i think people who are in their 30's and maybe early 40s, not that i'm either of them, and especially not in my early 40s, they were a huge influence..
pretty much one of the first to introduce metal and rap.. i know aerosmith and run dmc had one song, but the beasties brought it to a different level with licensed to ill imo..
and fucking rick rubin was a master producer..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 4, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Why did they discontinue the Leia, is the force og just better? Seems there was a big demand for those Leia's to come back and I just don't understand why they would quit making them


They're trying out a few different studs on their many keeper girls and mixing up & remixing if you will. Leia was made with a Stomper OG male, the new Force OG is hit with Josepth OG (aka Underdog OG) but still using the Skywalker OG mother cut Key' has. The demand is more for Skywalker OG and GGG are looking for that X which shines through with SKW-OG dominance to keep around for the long haul .

Also the next couple of new strains from GGG have just recently finished testing and have been confirmed for release next ~ *"Haarlem" (ECSD x Anesthesia) & "Raspberry Montage" (Raspberry Bubba x Mendo Montage)* 

I'll have more info for you soon


----------



## headbender (May 4, 2012)

if anyone is interested i posted a thread in the cannabis pictures forum on gage with a bunch of pics!! its called a collection of pics from the past year check it out guys let me know what ya think!!


----------



## JCashman (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> RIP adam yauch aka MCA from beastie boys.


 oh fawk. that makes me sad, RIP MCA




LILBSDAD said:


> Why did they discontinue the Leia, is the force og just better? Seems there was a big demand for those Leia's to come back and I just don't understand why they would quit making them


i feel the same way, and i know the munkie already answered, but i'd have to assume that if ggg thought the leia was better than the force, they would keep the leia. since i was never able to get the Leia, that's at least what im hoping and telling myself


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

R.I.P MCA

[video=youtube;tEM3dW2oWW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEM3dW2oWW4[/video]


----------



## NightbirdX (May 5, 2012)

"My name is MCA, I got nothing to prove. Pay attention, my intention is to bust a move." 

A true genius will be missed. R.I.P. Adam


----------



## NightbirdX (May 5, 2012)

puffntuff said:


> I have access to dumpster anytime I want it. Cuts are easy to come by so if you wanna try it let me know.


Man all you guys sayin that all these clone onlys are available and easy to come by. I need to get into a good network or something, but potheads are so damn paranoid (understandably, don't get me wrong) that everyone is buttoned up tighter than a nun's panties. I so wish it were like cali out here, lol. 

When I was running a dispensary in MI, I came across a few winners out of some of the people I dealt with. That's how I got my Bubba, GDP, and NYC, but other than that, I haven't seen much in the way of genetics, and when you do, it's hoarded. Don't get me wrong, I rarely give out cut, but I do share stuff from the seeds I've run, and I will swap my stuff for proven stuff. It is hard to prove to me that it is legit though, lol.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

i'm still fighting for the Purple Choo Choo...current bid is 160. told myself i'm not going over 200.

u guys think it's worth it? 
i know it's untested, but, it's Gage Green and only 1 of 1 packs available...


----------



## purple puffinstuff (May 5, 2012)

I have a buddy who can't stop ordering frim the tude espec gage green I keep telling him they're not Pokemon you don't need to collect them all but who am I to complain he always buys the latest and greatest.


----------



## purple puffinstuff (May 5, 2012)

Leia good enough to convince us to get bright moments.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

i just need some Gage Green in my vault...only have Bright Moments

missed the first Grape Stomper BX
customs got my Purple Snowman
then they got my Leia OG
then missed the Burgundy

ain't that fuk'd up!!!

def waiting on that Raspberry Montage tho...


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

Calyx Bros. - Kakalak Kush F2's, and Blue Lightning F2's now listed..more stuff adding right now too


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

Raspberry montage!!! That's sounds spectacular


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Raspberry montage!!! That's sounds spectacular


The test grow for it looks great. some nice looking phenos and colours. the guy should put a smoke report for it in a few days

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=675&start=70


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

added a pack of Kakalak Kush to my Blueberry Blast and Purple Monkey Balls order

have 12 new strains going in to flower to test next week...then i wanna do a test with about 15 strains...my problem is, i have to choose from these, and have to put them to soak soon...

Strawberry Sour Diesel (T-Light)
Melon Gum
Purple Haze
4 Corners
Longs Peak Blue
The Ox
OG Ghost Train Haze #1
Doc's OG
Goat Wreck Haze
Karma Bitch
Somali Taxi Ride
Blueberry Headband
Royal Purple Kush
Grapefruit Guava
No Name
Bright Moments
Blue Magoo
Snow Goddess
Breakout
Elephant Stomper
88 G-13/HP
Triple Platinum
Blueberry Blast
Purple Monkey Balls
Dream Lotus
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
Deep Blue Paki
Sour Power
Amnesia
Green Python
Space Dawg
Ripped Bubba
Fire X18
White Strawberry
Citrus Skunk


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

new SnowHigh strains listed


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 5, 2012)

Hempstead ran the Raspberry Bubba test along with Phate. Anybody seen Hemp around here?? He's done an awesome job with th RM, he may post his results here at some point too.

@HigherMeds, wow thats really heartbreaking to hear customs snagging your order and with Purp' Snowman too.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hempstead ran the Raspberry Bubba test along with Phate. Anybody seen Hemp around here?? He's done an awesome job with th RM, he may post his results here at some point too.
> 
> @HigherMeds, wow thats really heartbreaking to hear customs snagging your order and with Purp' Snowman too.


Yip, that one hurt the most!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Damn a bunch Of fire dropped at cz. I saw a pack of bodhi m8 go up for like 10 secs tried to but it wasn't fast enough. I did snag another pack of sun maiden though.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Had to copy and paste this too. Made my day


you guys classic....

maybe you can form an elite canna commando team and preform a midnight raid on the tude and bb to secure all the beans for the future of humanity....

i devoted a whole light to goji og last run, theres almost 300 packs, thats the most ive ever made of anything.... so i sure hope theres enough.....
__________________




"remember it's not how high you are, it's hi how are you"





​


----------



## JCashman (May 5, 2012)

purple puffinstuff said:


> I have a buddy who can't stop ordering frim the tude espec gage green I keep telling him they're not Pokemon you don't need to collect them all but who am I to complain he always buys the latest and greatest.


 haha, it happens to the best of us im afraid 



Higher Medz said:


> i just need some Gage Green in my vault...only have Bright Moments
> missed the first Grape Stomper BX
> customs got my Purple Snowman
> then they got my Leia OG
> ...


that really is fucked. i was able to grab the Burg, SunMaiden, and GSOG. never was able to get a pack of the Leia


----------



## JCashman (May 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> added a pack of Kakalak Kush to my Blueberry Blast and Purple Monkey Balls order have 12 new strains going in to flower to test next week...then i wanna do a test with about 15 strains...my problem is, i have to choose from these, and have to put them to soak soon... Strawberry Sour Diesel (T-Light) Melon Gum Purple Haze 4 Corners Longs Peak Blue The Ox OG Ghost Train Haze #1 Doc's OG Goat Wreck Haze Karma Bitch Somali Taxi Ride Blueberry Headband Royal Purple Kush Grapefruit Guava No Name Bright Moments Blue Magoo Snow Goddess Breakout Elephant Stomper 88 G-13/HP Triple Platinum Blueberry Blast Purple Monkey Balls Dream Lotus Super Silver Strawberry Lotus Deep Blue Paki Sour Power Amnesia Green Python Space Dawg Ripped Bubba Fire X18 White Strawberry Citrus Skunk


nice list.. *
Strawberry Sour Diesel **
Karma Bitch 
**Bright Moments 
**Elephant Stomper **
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus **
Green Python 
Space Dawg 
Ripped Bubba* *
White Strawberry* *
OG Ghost Train Haze #1 
Doc's OG 
Blueberry Headband 
Royal Purple Kush** 
Amnesia** 
Purple Monkey Balls* 

that should be 15


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

I'd really like to see those dream lotus,sour power,and bright moments.


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2012)

I keep a tight circle of friends just so happens that some of them are responsible for banging cuts. Any Ohio strains I have access to easily. I'm 15 miles from Ohio so sharing is caring.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Batman I'm officially ordering you to pop your fantasy islands. I have 5 females and 3 phenos. I'm pretty sure the fruitiest smelling with dark green leaves are urkle doms. The light green leaved pheno with whiter buds must be appalachia dom. Then I have one that looks appy dom but is even frostier than all the others with bright pink orange pistils. . There all fuckin dank thom. Can't wait to try em...................batman or karma do u think u could identify a11 phenos in veg? I'm pretty sure 1 is genius pheno, possibly 2. Is the genius pheno dominant in the cross?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Lastwood. They all looked exactly the same in the veg. Could have been clones. They didn't make themselves apparent till the stretch. Yes I would say the genius phenos were Dom. But I had three diff expressions of the genius pheno. I had the pineapple Cheetos,the grape koolaid,and a pineapple Cheetos that was very orange in color. I didn't keep her but I wish I woulda. Just so I coulda ran her a few more times


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Yeah I was looking at them very closely to see any differences and the ONLY differnce I've seen is that the 2 i suspect to be genius phenos have some double serrated leaves.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Batman I'm officially ordering you to pop your fantasy islands. I have 5 females and 3 phenos. I'm pretty sure the fruitiest smelling with dark green leaves are urkle doms. The light green leaved pheno with whiter buds must be appalachia dom. Then I have one that looks appy dom but is even frostier than all the others with bright pink orange pistils. . There all fuckin dank thom. Can't wait to try em...................batman or karma do u think u could identify a11 phenos in veg? I'm pretty sure 1 is genius pheno, possibly 2. Is the genius pheno dominant in the cross?


Lol Lastwood I would if I could but I have the room packed full. Gonna switch to Bloom mode as soon as I feel my seed plants are big enough. 3-4 weeks from that day, I will soak some Fantasy Islands for sure. & as far as the A11 go.. I've never grown em from seed. I have two gals, exactly the same grape koolaid pheno and they're Veg'n too. 

Next run as far as seed plants go I'll do Fantasy Island, TimeWreck, & more Chernobyl for sure. Maybe even Qush. I'm really itchin to buy some Rare Dankness. The more I see and read, the more I like.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Its weird I have no desire for RD. I haven't even llooked at there gear since they first stocked at the tude and from what I've heard they added a good 50 crosses since then. Some ppl get higher off hype than weed


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

JCashman said:


> nice list.. *Strawberry Sour Diesel **Karma Bitch **Bright Moments **Elephant Stomper **Super Silver Strawberry Lotus **Green Python Space Dawg Ripped Bubba* *White Strawberry* *OG Ghost Train Haze #1* Doc's OG[/B]* Blueberry Headband Royal Purple Kush** Amnesia** Purple Monkey Balls* that should be 15


Thanks for the suggestions. Sounds about right, except i decided i might do the RD strains all in one run together after this one...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

I just want the RareDankness Trainwreck Willie and Ghost Train Haze#1. 
Both of those crosses are using killer genes and everything I'm reading in the review department on the Ghost Train line seems to be really good.
I agree a lil on the hype Lastwood but ya can't argue Williams Wonder and Trainwreck are both legendary proven strains. The Nevilswreck RD is using also got great reviews. 
I'm down to try it out and see what's good.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

My friends in Colorado really spoke highly of RD(ESP Scott. They are good friends) but they had none of their gear in the garden. Which kinda spoke out to me. If you're friends with dude but don't run his gear.....


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Lol for sure karma that says a lot. Clone only x every other clone only gets old. And some strains are better uncrossed. Strains start to gett watered down and lose the qualities that made them special. I like breeders who put a lot of thought into there crosses. Not just cross famous strains to everything they can get there hands on.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol for sure karma that says a lot. Clone only x every other clone only gets old. And some strains are better uncrossed. Strains start to gett watered down and lose the qualities that made them special. I like breeders who put a lot of thought into there crosses. Not just cross famous strains to everything they can get there hands on.


Well there's only one way to find out.. & I'm not opposed to being a guinea pig.

Wbwidow picked up some, as did lilbsdad and sketchygrower. So I'd say in 6 months or so we should know for sure. I read the reviews on Kindreviews all the time and those dudes seem to be pretty knowledgeable and speak what I pick up as their honest opinions. Forum postings all over ICMag and THCFarmer say the Ghosttrain series is excellent.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Anybody pick up anything in the cz drop today?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody pick up anything in the cz drop today?


Kakalak Kush and Lemon Fizz


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well there's only one way to find out.. & I'm not opposed to being a guinea pig.
> 
> Wbwidow picked up some, as did lilbsdad and sketchygrower. So I'd say in 6 months or so we should know for sure. I read the reviews on Kindreviews all the time and those dudes seem to be pretty knowledgeable and speak what I pick up as their honest opinions. Forum postings all over ICMag and THCFarmer say the Ghosttrain series is excellent.


I got some ght 8 going and facewreck now.. Both strains are doing good right now I'm about to transplant the facewrecks and wait a week or 2 then flower..

I got 3 males of my gsbx 2 and 1 force og male showing.. I'm keeping the stud off the force og in veg about to clone it and hit my gsog x jo og clone I got.. The male force og I have is satty looking and 3 fingered leaved like skywalker og..


----------



## DST (May 5, 2012)

dare I say it...anyone ever grown Engineers Dream? Mr West done some F2's and they are mean..........ask Mr West where you can get them, lol.

I am going to pop some soon. I miss that smoke, furks you up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Kakalak Kush and Lemon Fizz



Im not sold on those too but i got the smoky mountain , Pipe dream, Black berry spacewrech


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Yeah hellraizer I grabbed a pack of blackberry spacewreck and a pack of sun maidens. I grabbed the sun maidens cause I was sure if I decided I don't want them a friend on here would. 

Wyte I'm pretty certain I'm going to be getting a legit cut of death star in the next few weeks. It'd be fun to hit em with some force OG or Leia OG pollen to make a more Jedi Kush than Cali conn.

Im suprised u bought those smokey mountains hell. It says right in the description that a hermie happened and that's where one of the parents came from. It really turned me off when I read that in the description.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

I didnt read that! Was last pack when i hit the buy button  might back out on that then!
And now theres a ton listed lol mr c dont post all at once?


Not sure if anybody has order from here but im placing a order for a few thing from peak seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 5, 2012)

I just was looking at my last gsog x jo cola and it had bud rot or some web looking fuzz all in the inside of that bud!!!! Fml! What can I do?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just was looking at my last gsog x jo cola and it had bud rot or some web looking fuzz all in the inside of that bud!!!! Fml! What can I do?


Fuck wyte!  post a pic i have had somthing similar


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just was looking at my last gsog x jo cola and it had bud rot or some web looking fuzz all in the inside of that bud!!!! Fml! What can I do?


N2m you can do except if you run that one again top and train that one to a bush. Some of those bigger single colas get that rot if the strain doesn't have decent mold resistance and or perfect environmental factors.

That's one of the reasons I top almost everything. Having those big ass one ounce buds are cool but not if you lose part of your crop to mold. It seriouslt sucks.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I just was looking at my last gsog x jo cola and it had bud rot or some web looking fuzz all in the inside of that bud!!!! Fml! What can I do?


Most likely that part of the bud is spoilt. I would suggest getting more air circulation by that plant, and keep humidity as low as possible


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 5, 2012)

Shit sucks... Looks like that will be what happening from now on topping,less plants and a oscillating fan in the tent.. Fuck!! I got a clone of my favorite phenos including this one do I know to top.. On a good not my purple kush x jo og is turning purple1 of them.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Dizzle orders from peak seeds I believe hellraizer. 

Damn wyte. That sucks man. Donkeys will do that to ya sometimes. That pmt product I was using from CX said it prevents budrot and can be used right up to harvest.

I should post a pic of my a11g grape koolaid girl for you to see batman. I just flipped her a couple days ago. They look so similar To yours they could be clones.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

i had to break down and buy a dehimudifier last year, RH was going fuckin crazy in the 70-80% at times if it rained, RH here in the summer is redonk


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I didnt read that! Was last pack when i hit the buy button  might back out on that then!
> And now theres a ton listed lol mr c dont post all at once?
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody has order from here but im placing a order for a few thing from peak seeds


What you lookin for at Peak? ive done it all but the Texada x NL , i been oprdering from there for about 6 years


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

I picked up a 220v 100 pint active air dehum last week to eliminate this issue


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Im looking at 

Northernberry
northern skunk
Northernlights
Texada northern lights

Not shure about kush berry


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im looking at
> 
> Northernberry
> northern skunk
> ...


 NB = Looks, smells and tastes liek Blueberry but yields like NL , potency is good 7/10 

NS = Prolly his most potent strain, reminds me alot of old M39 , nice xams trees loaded with frost, smells and tastes a lil on the Skunk side but you can tell its got soem NL jiuce in her to.

NL = i found 2 phenos, 1 was short and looked/smoked/tasted/grew exzactly liek BSSC NL#5 ... smells very old skewl and a tad skunky , couchlock stone
, the other pheno is taller with thinner leaves and has a super lemony taste (the one i used in my Persian Lime cross) high is less couchy ... both yeild fat

Like i said i havnt got to the Tex x NL, but i did crank out the Tex x Skunks, i loved em, the Texada really shines thru , yield is good and the smoke is somethign you can whack back all day long. 


You should look at the Skunk to, its now called Sweet Skunk but was called Pure Skunk, not sure why it was changed... the major pheno is the sweet thin leafed type, but ive found Roadkill phenos in the wider leafed Afghani type phenos.... his Skunk i will put up agaisnt Flying Dutchmans , Sensi or anyone else that offers True old Skunk.

If you email him he will tell you the deets , mention Dizzle


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Sweet dizzle will do! I will look into the sweet skunk to


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Goiiiiiinnngggg tooooo the mooooooonnn! A11 blast off!

I can't wait to make a11 bho this week.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

i jus popped soem of my A11 x C99s , i miss blasting off to orbit .....with these fuckin indicas im jus a land dweller LOL


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

Just want to share my experience over at cz and with mr c..... It has been very pleasant and I was actually accepted quicker there then I was here at riu!!!(I guess it pays to know people and take pretty pics I guess hehe jk!) thanks kab for the referral that got me accepted in 20 min!!! Glad to be now apart of the interweb experience!! Once again hello new friends


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

I'm still making those damn a11 beans. Lol. Of course after we got our breeding tent I about killed my a11 males. Lol. So as soon as they recover a little more. There will be beans. Lots of beans.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Just want to share my experience over at cz and with mr c..... It has been very pleasant and I was actually accepted quicker there then I was here at riu!!!(I guess it pays to know people and take pretty pics I guess hehe jk!) thanks kab for the referral that got me accepted in 20 min!!! Glad to be now apart of the interweb experience!! Once again hello new friends


Welcome and sorry about my earlyer post


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Welcome and sorry about my earlyer post


Haha no worrys


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Pretty pics like these.....will open many doors.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

Hey now that's not even a good one fucker


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Niiiice  PORN


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Yeah karma my a11s are about 14" tall. Al 3 females ready to be cloned and flipped. I'm waiting till next week tho.and the timing might work out perfectly for some A11 x Stardawg....... Nice to meet u Stinki!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 5, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Hey now that's not even a good one fucker


Really theres better?


----------



## hydgrow (May 5, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Just want to share my experience over at cz and with mr c..... It has been very pleasant and I was actually accepted quicker there then I was here at riu!!!(I guess it pays to know people and take pretty pics I guess hehe jk!) thanks kab for the referral that got me accepted in 20 min!!! Glad to be now apart of the interweb experience!! Once again hello new friends


Thats very polite of you. Congrats on the acceptance. Not that I had anything to do with you getting accepted just wanted to comment on your kind post.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

Nice to meet you as well


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Lastwood. Should have that g13 in about two weeks. Getting a stardawg girl too......I'll let you know what I have once it's in hand.

14 inch tall genius will finish at around 3ft. C99 Dom phenos will be 5-6ft


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Did u stick ur finger in karmas stinker? EEEEEEEEEWWWWWW!


----------



## hydgrow (May 5, 2012)

Hey fellas also wanted to post that I finnaly got some uberkush from sannie to pop. I kept having them rot but got ONLY one to pop outta 5 beans. DOH!

Not sure what I was doing wrong but only my ubers were turning to mush and rotting. Sugar punch, mad kush, and Tahoe OG all worked out good on the first try.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

Oh gross no I'm just always stuck trimmin (kab=ass)


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Yeah I'm thinkin ill just take one big clone off the top of each plant (including my Flo x Stardawg looker) and flowerin em bush style. I might take 2 or 3 of the flodawg cuz she's gorgeous in veg. Ill be updating my flodawg and jaws gear journals soon.


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2012)

View attachment 2155561Oldy but a goody


----------



## hydgrow (May 5, 2012)

Anyone order for the connesuir lucky dip promo at the tude? Thinking about hopping on that one. 

Has hazeman been around a bit or are they just new at the tude?


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2012)

New at the tude. Been around for a while


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

kab grabbed sun maiden, i didnt realize any gage was dropping that sucks! i grabbed some rd also so but havnt even thought about running them yet its just so hard when theres all this gage, bodhi, tga, and others i would like to pop first!
if you arent going to keep those sun maidens kab ill take em lol!


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

hazemans been on the tude for a minute lol!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Pretty pics like these.....will open many doors.


 how come the plant is in the way  ... jk


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

I like this one too. Yes hellraizer there are lots of other ones. Lol. 
A pack of bright moments was up and the one pack of sun maidens. 
Lastwood those flodawgs are gonna be so nice. I really like the flo.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

So I just popped my third(I think) pack of seeds ever today!which were 5 jaffas and 3 deep bubba x sunsour  Major stoner eekk


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I like this one too. Yes hellraizer there are lots of other ones. Lol.
> A pack of bright moments was up and the one pack of sun maidens.
> Lastwood those flodawgs are gonna be so nice. I really like the flo.


i cuncuur on liking this one to


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Dizzle I had a stoner moment. I'm baked on a11. I posted the same pic. Look I edited it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

i like that side better


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

none of you guys have checked out my pics thread on gage wheres the support from my fellow collectors lol, and kab im not sure if you were responding to me or hell lol cuz you answered my question lol


----------



## hydgrow (May 5, 2012)

not on gage bender or I would comment. lol


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

thanks hydgrow!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Yeah I was talking to u. Shoot I spaced it. I saw it again earlier and meant to go look. Here's something to look at while I'm gone. Sure was a pretty plant....


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

yup that is by far my favorite i think its the different panties lol! i swear those ones look better lol!


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

headbender said:


> none of you guys have checked out my pics thread on gage wheres the support from my fellow collectors lol, and kab im not sure if you were responding to me or hell lol cuz you answered my question lol


Where would I find it I would like to check it out


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

They match!


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

in the cannabis pictures forum on gage under a collection of pics from the past year


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Pretty pics like these.....will open many doors.





karmas a bitch said:


> I like this one too. Yes hellraizer there are lots of other ones. Lol.
> A pack of bright moments was up and the one pack of sun maidens.
> Lastwood those flodawgs are gonna be so nice. I really like the flo.


Those panties do not look right ughh.... That plant although smells super sweet and looks sugary! Glad to make you all smile hehe


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Here's the link. I like the pics man. 
https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

im gonna have to get my girl to start posing now lol whats better than sexy plants and sexy women!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> They match!


 i was gonna say that to haha


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here's the link. I like the pics man.
> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1004


thank you kab, i like yours too lol!


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Pretty pics like these.....will open many doors.





karmas a bitch said:


> I like this one too. Yes hellraizer there are lots of other ones. Lol.
> A pack of bright moments was up and the one pack of sun maidens.
> Lastwood those flodawgs are gonna be so nice. I really like the flo.





karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I was talking to u. Shoot I spaced it. I saw it again earlier and meant to go look. Here's something to look at while I'm gone. Sure was a pretty plant....


This one
Is my favorite one ...much better kab


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Guess ill pop some g13 bx2 next then. Won't be for a couple more weeks. And another stardawg or two. ... btw idk if its been mentioned here but jj is getting back to breeding. I rly wanna pop some Big Surs.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Lastwood let me sure I have it in my hand before u move forward. I'm pretty certain there won't be any issues but u never know. 

I saw that about jj. That's great news. I was stoked on that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> This one
> Is my favorite one ...much better kab


its my fav to , the friuts look rock hard.... so do the nuggs


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 5, 2012)

headbender said:


> im gonna have to get my girl to start posing now lol whats better than sexy plants and sexy women!


I love taking pics! Pow


----------



## headbender (May 5, 2012)

taking down my favorite pheno of agent orange tonight, i found a few nanners last night!! but the orange velvet dom and the jtr dom look fine


----------



## gudkarma (May 5, 2012)

subby... top canna breeder in the world !

nanners & all.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

that is one  ass Pheno You got there KAB



I am sure this could go with out saying but, all those pic's KAB get the "Like" button for sure... o wait we still don't have one


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> subby... top canna breeder in the world !
> 
> nanners & all.


Like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (May 5, 2012)

Gud Hahahahahahha fucking killing me


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

I think space dude passes on late naners in his offspring. I been hearing of late nanners on lots of tga. Querkle, agent orange, we all know plushberry. I bet anything attitude reps read this thread. Have you ever noticed the ads they put on the homepage are shit we talk about. Like bright moments. What made them do an ad for that strain.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 5, 2012)

Haha funny gud, good timing. I guess u agree then.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

I haven't been able to see all of guds pics lately. Wtf.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

So I have some extra cash & was trying to figure out what to get. 
Kinda wanna try something new and fresh. Maybe some gear from someone I've never experienced.

Flamethrower OG - Carpe Diem
Roswell - Carpe Diem
Lifesaver - Bog
GhostTrainHaze#1 - Rare Dankness
Alien Double Dog - House of Love

But part of me kinda wants to hang out for the upcoming Bodhi drop. 
Also nearly pulled the trigger on the Mosca BlueFin but read a bunch of complaints and problems people were having with mutations and then saw Mosca confirm. Sometimes they grow outta it he said. $125 a pack is alot to pay for instability.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

Only breeder I've run from that list was BOG. Only popped like 3. Wasn't impressed. But I did only pop 3(LSD was the strain. )

Gonna be so much fire in this bodhi drop. I'd hold out. But that's me.

Was I the only one that saw the m8 today? I was sure it was someone from here that woulda snagged it.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

headbender said:


> taking down my favorite pheno of agent orange tonight, i found a few nanners last night!! but the orange velvet dom and the jtr dom look fine



I've run AO from seed like a billion times and haven't ever seen one, but my buddy has. 
The only TGA nanner I ever saw was on Jacks Cleaner II.. but any thing crossed with Jacks Cleaner can have nanners late in bloom.
Never saw a spacequeen herm either. My dad runs that on the regular and I've done it a couple times. 

You get that right pheno of JCII tho and oh my fucking god it's good.
Pink Lemonade Pheno





Any chem related cross I've ever done sprung nanners past day 55. With the chemdawg strains the herm trait is def there. & those genes are everywhere these days.

Fortunately for me I've never had a plant pollinate another.. ever. & I've grown shit tons of TGA. Just sayin.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Gonna be so much fire in this bodhi drop. I'd hold out. But that's me.


is there a list out there of what suppose to drop?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> is there a list out there of what suppose to drop?


I don't think so. I know Cali Yo is on it tho. 
That and Prayer Tower <-- I want this one.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

I see a lot of you bring the Cali Yo or YoMama up pretty offten... never had to much interest in it but, Prayer Tower has a fucking awesome name!!!! Do you happen to know the genetics on that one?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 5, 2012)

300 packs of goji also. I feel like I read about a couple other confirmed. But I honestly can't remember for certain.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

GoJi is pretty much all I need to here anything more is bonus!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

Yo Mama looks dank as hell that's why lol.

Yomama= afgooey x appalachia [green crack x tresdawg]
_ incredible bag appeal, and the terpene profile can range from subtle hash candy to tree fruits, applebutter, mulling spices, and skittles candy..... _
"when you find the massive crystal wizards staff pheno then its on, pure bliss...."- Bodhi

YoMama






and of course CaliYo is just YoMama (the dad) x the clone only Aeric77 California Orange.

&

Prayer Tower- Lemon Thai x Appalachia

I dont think the Gojis are hitting this week. Shouldn't be too long tho.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yo Mama looks dank as hell that's why lol.
> 
> Yomama= afgooey x appalachia [green crack x tresdawg]
> _ incredible bag appeal, and the terpene profile can range from subtle hash candy to tree fruits, applebutter, mulling spices, and skittles candy..... _
> ...


......


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 5, 2012)

Outlaw Genetics just dropped at SeurBidz.
First time in Forever.

east coast purple diesel 2 packs of 5 (will be restocked)

dubble bubble doja 4 packs of 5(will be restocked)

big bud x dpd f2 1 packs of 10 (will not be restocked mother is gone)

kens gdp x dpd f2 1 packs of 10 (aka magic merlin)(will be restocked)

mental floss x dpd f2 3 packs of 10 (will not be restocked mother is gone)

I miss my old Dojaberry.


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

I think the Mr Goo I had was Mr Nice x Afgooey









The buds got infested with budworms and that is why I am trying an indoor grow this time. Can you find the worm?







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 6, 2012)

Any of you peeps hear any feedback on this stuff?
I just picked some up. I know Alien recommends it.



SEA GREEN is Mother Nature's Digestive Track. Just as people don't eat vitamins, PLANTS DON'T EAT N-P-K! Sea Green is the link between plants and nutrients.


Make nutrient absorption possible even under high salt conditions! 
Break down nutrients into forms that can be easily absorbed by your plants! 
Increase the amount and type of nutrients that can be absorbed. 
Keep essential nutrients available. 
Aid in the prevention of diseases and pests. 
Prevent nutrients from leaching out of the soil 
Sea Green works with soil and hydroponics! 
 
Sea Green will improve any existing nutrient program, whether you use high salt fertilizers or organic nutrients.
Use just 1mL per gallon when you feed for explosive results! Mix your nutrients, pH if desired, add Sea Green, and stand back.
To really set things in motion, foliar spray with Sea Green at just 0.5mL per gallon of water!


----------



## headbender (May 6, 2012)

ive been interested in trying the sea green also, and the quantum growth supplement looks pretty interesting too m4k swears by it!


----------



## headbender (May 6, 2012)

last time i went to the hydro shop i got a sample of the rootamentary made by the same company as sea green havnt used it yet though


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

Im itching for this bodhi drop grr

Outlaw wtf


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 6, 2012)

Outlaw. Awesome. I've heard he was back around. Didn't expect to see these so fast though.


----------



## Bluejeans (May 6, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Oh gross no I'm just always stuck trimmin (kab=ass)


Damn... I am SO missing the like button. Stinki, glad to have you aboard. Not that many females hanging around here and this place needs a feminine touch from time to time... these guys can be such slobs... LOL


----------



## Bluejeans (May 6, 2012)

headbender said:


> yup that is by far my favorite i think its the different panties lol! i swear those ones look better lol!


Silly me... I didn't even notice that the plant was WEARING panties...


----------



## Bluejeans (May 6, 2012)

headbender said:


> taking down my favorite pheno of agent orange tonight, i found a few nanners last night!! but the orange velvet dom and the jtr dom look fine


Ooo... I have an Agent Orange that just started flower last week. Can I see pics of yours? Tell me about the phenos?


----------



## hydgrow (May 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I was talking to u. Shoot I spaced it. I saw it again earlier and meant to go look. Here's something to look at while I'm gone. Sure was a pretty plant....


All I can say to this is that I love hot dog buns 

[video=youtube_share;4pXfHLUlZf4]http://youtu.be/4pXfHLUlZf4[/video]

I mean no disrespect KAB just wanted to share how I feel. Plus you posted the pics so I figured you would want feedback. lol


----------



## headbender (May 6, 2012)

@bluejeans i had three females, the pheno that branches out well smells like orange starburst(the hermie) and is super resinous i was going to keep this one, ill still run it once more just to be sure it wasnt me stressing her out. i also got an orange velvet dom pheno which smells just like oranges doesnt stretch much but isnt as resin coated as the starburst pheno, also looks to be a VERY heavy yeilder! and the third pheno is a jtr dom pheno my least favorite of the bunch it smells like lemon, orange and skunk. all are very good looking plants i think youll be happy with your agent orange! i was ecstatic until i found nanners in my favorite pheno damnit!

and t the nanners didnt show up until week 7 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 6, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you peeps hear any feedback on this stuff?
> I just picked some up. I know Alien recommends it.


I have used SeaGreen for the last few months. Really good stuff. Humic acid and Fish protein hydrolysate are the 2 main ingredients. Seedlings love it and I used it once a week all the way to week 7 flower. Since I use General Organics minus the Diamond Black (humic), and BioMarine (squid, fish hydrolysate)....SeaGreen fulfills both. SeaGreen has other stuff in it not listed on the bottle.


----------



## TheChosen (May 6, 2012)

I have to order some ph up down and I'm willing to give it a try. the only place i found it online besides ebay was topgardenproducts. has anyone ordered from them before


----------



## TheLastWood (May 6, 2012)

I was gonna try that sea green too. Since I use pure blend and I wanna be just like Alien! And when my seed line comes out u all get a 75% discount but it'll still cost u 100$ a pack..........I really do wanna try sea green tho.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 6, 2012)

Btw I meant 100$ a pack for testers. Don't get crazy were not that close.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 6, 2012)

I did my first auction last night.
I won CBD crew Outdoor mix 5 fems from the MNS auction. 
*only 10 euros shipping included.
*
Very Very cheep!
Whoooot.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 6, 2012)

lol lastwood. aliens line is ridiculously overpriced. logics followers will pay big "$" for that stuff and there's an ass for every seat. i could see seagreen being a great product if it actually works for someone using tap water which starts out between 300-400ppm in my city. chlorine here fortunately and that bubbles out. Ill try it and report back for sure. i bought some yesterday.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 6, 2012)

i'm all over that outlaw gear for sure.. hopefully it won't go as high as what i ended up paying for his dpd about a year or so ago.. great to see him dropping some things for sure..


----------



## TheLastWood (May 6, 2012)

Yeah I'm def gonna try and grab the sour d x dpd...... karma the big humidis are out have u got any yet? I can get 15 small packs for 21$ or 5 big ones for 17$. Are the big ones really 2 1/2 times better than the smalls or should I just get small ones and us 2 at a time? Unless the big ones last a year with constant opening and shutting I think smalls are more economic rite?


----------



## cerberus (May 6, 2012)

this shit is good.

I was a skeptic because that alien shit rubbed me the wrong way and he was so for this shit.. BUT

because other people i know, who know, said it was good shit i tried it. and its good shit.
I use it in my organic soil, my flo-n-gro buckets, and i'll end up using it with the TLO program too.

It great increases nutirent uptake while buffering from nutrient burn, soo you can force more nutrients into the girls at a safer rate. ie higher ppms in my nutrient rez, with quicker drop off in ppm count (i will go from 1300ppm to 1100ppm in a one day feeding [x4] and lose maybe 8-10 gallons of water with 12 plants) while befor eit was half that, 5-8 gallons, and 100ppm drop a day. 
plants have more resin content than before

in the hydro it does a lot to fight off discolor and slime in the roots. I don't know why or how, but i have a seceret little trick that works everytime and it is just a concentrate of this and water directly on the root mass..

its good shit




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you peeps hear any feedback on this stuff?
> I just picked some up. I know Alien recommends it.
> 
> View attachment 2155791
> ...


----------



## Bluejeans (May 6, 2012)

headbender said:


> @bluejeans i had three females, the pheno that branches out well smells like orange starburst(the hermie) and is super resinous i was going to keep this one, ill still run it once more just to be sure it wasnt me stressing her out. i also got an orange velvet dom pheno which smells just like oranges doesnt stretch much but isnt as resin coated as the starburst pheno, also looks to be a VERY heavy yeilder! and the third pheno is a jtr dom pheno my least favorite of the bunch it smells like lemon, orange and skunk. all are very good looking plants i think youll be happy with your agent orange! i was ecstatic until i found nanners in my favorite pheno damnit!
> 
> and t the nanners didnt show up until week 7 1/2 weeks.


Mine is just 11 days from when she first started flowering so she doesn't have much smell yet. She is VERY branchy though. I'll grab a pic later when the lights come on. I really like the look of her structure. I didn't top or anything on her until day 5 of flower, then I snagged a couple of clones from about the third node from the bottom. I took them just above the first side node so there is still a nice top on each side where I took the clones. (I'm a little autistic so everything needs to be symmetrical to make me happy... LOL).

I was real nervous about this one because I made a mistake when I ordered. I got my seed from the tude's Pick and Mix and failed to notice that it was a regular... I only ordered ONE. Damn lucky, I was, regardless of the pheno. When I order fem seeds, I only order one, when I get regs, I get no less than 5 typically. I swear, I had a cold prickly sweat when I opened the pacakge and it said "Regular"... At first, I was ready to send off an explosive email to the tude... then I thought I'd better double check and dammit, I was careless...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 6, 2012)

I got a female force og ,2x males and about 3 males so far in gsbx 2. 
I want to keep a male from both as one force og male is nicely structured with a og satty look.. Def going to keep it and a gsbx2 is coming nicely structured and just standin out nicely..

I these Buddha Tahoe og looking nice and bushy about to top then throw them in flower next week.. By then I'm hoping the clones I took from them are rooted.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 6, 2012)

i just got done chopping some of dizzles work, his c99 pineapple pheno's, and holy fucking dog poo do these things smell out of this world... i can't stop opening the jars and putting them up to me nose and getting deep breathes of deep pineapple funk... out of this world, probably some of the best smelling bud i've ever had.. can't wait for the cure to give it a proper test drive, but kudo's to dizzle and his c99's..


----------



## puffntuff (May 6, 2012)

Any of you guys ever fucked with west coast horticulture nutrients?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i just got done chopping some of dizzles work, his c99 pineapple pheno's, and holy fucking dog poo do these things smell out of this world... i can't stop opening the jars and putting them up to me nose and getting deep breathes of deep pineapple funk... out of this world, probably some of the best smelling bud i've ever had.. can't wait for the cure to give it a proper test drive, but kudo's to dizzle and his c99's..


Cheers brother, thanks for the good words  The first tiem i grew it did the exzact same thign LOL couldnt stop wiffing the jars lol ..... have you smoked any yet? My buddies know when i got C99 in my jars cuz i smoke it and dissapear for a week or two lol


----------



## hydgrow (May 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i just got done chopping some of dizzles work, his c99 pineapple pheno's, and holy fucking dog poo do these things smell out of this world... i can't stop opening the jars and putting them up to me nose and getting deep breathes of deep pineapple funk... out of this world, probably some of the best smelling bud i've ever had.. can't wait for the cure to give it a proper test drive, but kudo's to dizzle and his c99's..


Yummy pineapple! Where does he sell these at?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Yummy pineapple! Where does he sell these at?


He doesnt, he in an ellusive recluse


----------



## TheLastWood (May 6, 2012)

hell yea racer that's good to hear! I remember dizzles c99 pics were amazing. ...........wbw u gotta make some f2s of the gsbx2


----------



## racerboy71 (May 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> He doesnt, he in an ellusive recluse


 lmao.. very nice, i like me some ellesive recluse's..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Cheers brother, thanks for the good words  The first tiem i grew it did the exzact same thign LOL couldnt stop wiffing the jars lol ..... have you smoked any yet? My buddies know when i got C99 in my jars cuz i smoke it and dissapear for a week or two lol


 nah, haven't smoked any yet, i can't smoke till i have to give a ua in a week or two.. can't wait for then, as i have jars and jars of c99 waiting for me, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> nah, haven't smoked any yet, i can't smoke till i have to give a ua in a week or two.. can't wait for then, as i have jars and jars of c99 waiting for me, lol..


 If i dotn see you in a couple weeks ill know why lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> If i dotn see you in a couple weeks ill know why lol


 lol, yah every fucking may i have to do a ua and not just the standard ua's that i use quickfix throughout the year to beat as they do a complete pee pee work up on it as well as the ua's, so one month a year i have to be clean.. hopefully this is the last year for it as i'm trying to get off of this shit..


----------



## hydgrow (May 6, 2012)

Oh hey their dizzle. Nice to meet cha. I thought that name sounded familiar. Lol I swear I should ride the short bu to work. 

I would live to score some killer c99 pineapple. Also green crack in skeed form.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah every fucking may i have to do a ua and not just the standard ua's that i use quickfix throughout the year to beat as they do a complete pee pee work up on it as well as the ua's, so one month a year i have to be clean.. hopefully this is the last year for it as i'm trying to get off of this shit..


Hopefully thisis the last year for that...you blew my mind last year when you went on the wagon lol, i give you props for self control bro lol


----------



## TheLastWood (May 6, 2012)

My super qquick reply from smoke fresh:..............Humidipak comes in three sizes 40 gram, 8 gram and 4 gram packets The speed of moisture exchange through the packet walls is influenced by temperature, packet surface area and direction of moisture flow by temperature, packet surface area and direction of moisture flow. *Moisture flows out of the packet a small amount faster than the packet absorbs excess humidity. *Generally *one big pack works as well as five medium packs or ten micro packs. *It's worthy to note smaller packets evenly distributed* medium packs or ten micro packs. *It's worthy to note smaller packets medium packs or ten micro packs. *It's worthy to note smaller packets evenly distributed throughout a sealed container would tend to be as effective as one big packet in the middle. *From our personal experiences use is based on packet in the middle. *From our personal experiences use is based on container size A good rule of thumb is one large pack for a gallon container, a medium pack for a quart, and a mico pack for a pint I am very sorry that the skunk logo was included on the outside of your packet. *We have discontinued use of the logo on the outside of our mailers


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

^^^^like^^^^


----------



## cmt1984 (May 6, 2012)

first round of pollen collecting is done on my plushberry male...looks like i'm gonna get a lot off of him...nice to see some color in there too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

Nice post cmt!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 6, 2012)

I went scouting today to look for a place outdoors to plant my males. Hopefully gonna get a good drug trait male outta this batch. If not all that I lost was a couple gallons of gas and a bag of moisture crystals & some cheap fertilizer. I was gonna do it in the yard but that's probably just asking for trouble. 

I can't wait to get some of the c99f4s I have going.


----------



## hydgrow (May 6, 2012)

Man that shit is ugly! Took me a minute to realize what it was as I always kill males right away.

Is the pollen sticky like most other pollens?


----------



## puffntuff (May 6, 2012)

Rb1 how's the trim work on the dizzles c99?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> .wbw u gotta make some f2s of the gsbx2


It's going to hit my gsog x jo og first and I'm thinking of letting my force og hit 1 as well.. I know the force og will be hitting the tahoe clones. I'm gonna veg the 1 FEM force og I have for cuts the top and flower for her.. I'm still waiting on the purple mr nice x chem og to show sex and some female gsbx


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 6, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Damn... I am SO missing the like button. Stinki, glad to have you aboard. Not that many females hanging around here and this place needs a feminine touch from time to time... these guys can be such slobs... LOL


Haha lol good to be here  Gotta love girls!!!


----------



## JCashman (May 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My friends in Colorado really spoke highly of RD(ESP Scott. They are good friends) but they had none of their gear in the garden. Which kinda spoke out to me. If you're friends with dude but don't run his gear.....


 that actually says a real lot imo, especially if they are close pals. personally im not "super BFFs" with anyone on this forum, but i'll tell you honestly that if a few people who post here also made seeds available, they would be getting run in my garden. so yea, knowing the guy and still choosing not to run that shit says A LOT. 



Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus popped soem of my A11 x C99s , i miss blasting off to orbit .....with these fuckin indicas im jus a land dweller LOL


 ahahah, *LIKE*


oh and btw KAB, 
you seriously need to get in touch with GGG and see if they will pay her to wear Gage Green panties in some bud pics, or at the very least send you some free gear, just sayin


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 6, 2012)

STS reversal for seeds totaly failed for DRGT GHost og. 
She was a stubborn touchy bitch. Im too noob for her.
I Nute burned her 3dr week flower.

DRGT GHOST OG branch has Been getting sprayed with STS twice a day for weeks. 
At 9x the strength they remomend.
No balls yet, an no damage from the spraying as i would have expected.

But STS is working perfectly for the 80s NL5xHz branches i treated the same way.
Ill have S1s, an fem crosses of this old lady SWEET! 
( This aint from Sensi or MNS, shes old an is rare as HELL.)
View attachment 2156802

If yall try this dont dilute it 1:9, I used 1:1 ratio an applied daily instead of bi weekly.
Dont seem like STS will hurt your plant at all as described...


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 6, 2012)

JCashman said:


> that actually says a real lot imo, especially if they are close pals. personally im not "super BFFs" with anyone on this forum, but i'll tell you honestly that if a few people who post here also made seeds available, they would be getting run in my garden. so yea, knowing the guy and still choosing not to run that shit says A LOT.
> 
> 
> ahahah, *LIKE*
> ...


 I take cold hard cash! Bink bink


----------



## TheLastWood (May 6, 2012)

Has everyone else paid for there snowhigh orders yet? I still can't get in touch with mr c


----------



## JCashman (May 6, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> I take cold hard cash! Bink bink


you know what, i keep forgetting that you're on the boards now, sorry about that  my short term memory is shot lol. - 

that being said, it still a good idea imo


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

I did took a week and im still waiting on the other order


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 6, 2012)

Nvm not important


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 6, 2012)

Sorry wood I forgot to respond to your question about the humidipacks. I haven't ordered them yet. I was kinda thinking the same thing as you. I was going to ask when I called to order. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 6, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> first round of pollen collecting is done on my plushberry male...looks like i'm gonna get a lot off of him...nice to see some color in there too.


Like!!! Can't wait to get a breeding project going in my cave


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 6, 2012)

JCashman said:


> that actually says a real lot imo, especially if they are close pals. personally im not "super BFFs" with anyone on this forum, but i'll tell you honestly that if a few people who post here also made seeds available, they would be getting run in my garden. so yea, knowing the guy and still choosing not to run that shit says A LOT.
> 
> 
> ahahah, *LIKE*
> ...


I like this idea. That'd be a cool seed pack. I do test for gage. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I like this idea. That'd be a cool seed pack. I do test for gage. Hmmmmmm....


Oh yeah?? Business partners huh...


----------



## konagirl420 (May 6, 2012)

We got some crazy breeding projects goin on too


----------



## headbender (May 6, 2012)

hell ya just got accepted as a tester for gage!


----------



## TheChosen (May 6, 2012)

speaking of gage, those purple choo choos went for $613. crazy shit

and I was browsing threw the bodhi release thread on bb and found this 



bodhiseeds said:


> looks like the seeds are forming here.... its always a risk when using fridge pollen...
> lots of temple, goji, nl5, pk x uzbek, sunshine daydream, love triangle, orange sunshine, tigers milk, and others... ready to ship may first!


for those who were wondering what will be listed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

headbender said:


> hell ya just got accepted as a tester for gage!


Nice one headbender


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> speaking of gage, those purple choo choos went for $613. crazy shit
> 
> and I was browsing threw the bodhi release thread on bb and found this
> 
> ...




......................




TheChosen said:


> speaking of gage, those purple choo choos went for $613. crazy shit
> 
> and I was browsing threw the bodhi release thread on bb and found this
> 
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (May 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> speaking of gage, those purple choo choos went for $613. crazy shit
> 
> and I was browsing threw the bodhi release thread on bb and found this
> 
> ...


Yea i stopped bidding when it reached 200.
Will never pay that kind of money for a pack of seeds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

puffntuff said:


> Rb1 how's the trim work on the dizzles c99?


 Just main fans really, it trims up quick
pic from CHB
View attachment 2157254


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 6, 2012)

Just dropped 718$ on a pack of doggies nuts g13 haze fem.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I'm def gonna try and grab the sour d x dpd...... karma the big humidis are out have u got any yet? I can get 15 small packs for 21$ or 5 big ones for 17$. Are the big ones really 2 1/2 times better than the smalls or should I just get small ones and us 2 at a time? Unless the big ones last a year with constant opening and shutting I think smalls are more economic rite?


I get the small ones from a head shop. they work really well one per freezer bag. if it is really dry, I use 2. they can overmoisturize so be careful.


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

thanks hell looks like im going to be testing gsog 4d pheno x gsog cant wait and these were perfect for me since i have to not run bright moments and gsog next round to run the testers, and im getting my burgs replaced with the pexpsxcdsd fucking great day for me time to smoke a celebration bowl!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Just main fans really, it trims up quick
> pic from CHB
> View attachment 2157254


that does appear to be an easy trim job


----------



## smokemupm8 (May 7, 2012)

God made weed, the government made speed... Who do you trust??


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 7, 2012)

smokemupm8 said:


> God made weed, the government made speed... Who do you trust??


Kenny Rogers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Kenny Rogers


the man does make a good peice of chicken


----------



## JCashman (May 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Just main fans really, it trims up quick
> pic from CHB


 lookin nice Dizzle



TheChosen said:


> speaking of gage, those purple choo choos went for $613. crazy shit


 thats crazy person talk. i'd never drop that on 10 seeds.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Just dropped 718$ on a pack of doggies nuts g13 haze fem.


more crazy person talk. does it come with a blowjob? i just dont understand why anyone would drop that much, especially on seeds that are readily available like doggies nuts.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

Blow jobs arent even worth that lol 

Doggie nuts is over rated and over priced. Sure would suck to get a low germ rate on those! Those beans could be over
a few years old! Not like they sell out fast at that price lol


----------



## Bucket head (May 7, 2012)

Found a pink mendo montage pheno! ftw ;D


----------



## genuity (May 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Found a pink mendo montage pheno! ftw ;D


id like to see that plant.
hell yea.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

Doggies nuts looks like some over priced bullshit to me. 

Congrats headbender


----------



## Bucket head (May 7, 2012)

genuity said:


> id like to see that plant.
> hell yea.


Pics should be up tomorrow! 
Epic pics in a few weeks!


----------



## Airwave (May 7, 2012)

Don't you all know about Doggies Nuts?

They used to have their own website. At the bottom of the site it said "This isn't real and is just a gimmick" (Words to that affect). But so many people were fooled and actually paid the high prices, that they decided to get rid of their website and sell through legitimate seed banks instead.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Just dropped 718$ on a pack of doggies nuts g13 haze fem.



Wow
Thats awesome.
what made you pull the trigger on that?


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

what the hell is awesome about wasting money on bullshit seeds lol!! damn stoners being so gullible, oh theyre really expensive they must be the shiit right?


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

thanks kab!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Don't you all know about Doggies Nuts?
> 
> They used to have their own website. At the bottom of the site it said "This isn't real and is just a gimmick" (Words to that affect). But so many people were fooled and actually paid the high prices, that they decided to get rid of their website and sell through legitimate seed banks instead.


Nice fake like. 
That makes sense. Cause when you look at their genetics it's just remixed Amsterdam strains.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Just dropped 718$ on a pack of doggies nuts g13 haze fem.


You're joking right???


----------



## puffntuff (May 7, 2012)

What ever happened to cowboy logics doggie nuts grow he did?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 7, 2012)

headbender said:


> thanks hell looks like im going to be testing gsog 4d pheno x gsog cant wait and these were perfect for me since i have to not run bright moments and gsog next round to run the testers, and im getting my burgs replaced with the pexpsxcdsd fucking great day for me time to smoke a celebration bowl!


I told you M4k would see you right , I wouldn't work with them if they were shady or into making bunk seed/genetic either. Welcome to the test team too mate, I'm looking forwards to seein your results you do damn fine work!! 

Time to get your Green on bro


----------



## TheLastWood (May 7, 2012)

Maybe in the winter ill test some ggg I have NO gage in my vault. I rly just vant the grape stomper bx or bx2


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

These auctions lately have been Nuts...
And now Outlaw...
Who should have some BINS comin back soon anyway....


Attitude should have 5 packs of Cali Yo, and more of Orange Sunshine right now...
Along with others, so its just a matter of when they'll be listed....


I have a Fair amount of gage..
But haven't run any of it..

I have one pack that No-one seems to even Know exists..LoL
The Forge - Flying Hammer x Columbian Black

But i wont get to try them for awhile....



TheLastWood said:


> Maybe in the winter ill test some ggg I have NO gage in my vault. I rly just vant the grape stomper bx or bx2


I doubt ull get a shot at the BX1 from seed.. Clone's will prob be easy to get...
I wonder when the Bx2's are droppin...

The Bright Moments are like BX 1.2..LoL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

puffntuff said:


> What ever happened to cowboy logics doggie nuts grow he did?


 i grew out his F2s and wasnt very impressed with the genetics

Cowboy passed away lastyear....RIP


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

My bho tube just came in the mail! This thing is freaking huge.thanks to a fine farmer. It can hold 200 grams. So excited to make some a11 oil. Of course my vac purger won't be here till tomorrow. 

how do I know when to stop blasting butane through the tube?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

Some finished Chocolate Chunky Munky (9wks)

pix by BBYY
View attachment 2157945View attachment 2157946


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

Fucking il dizzle! Bbyy killed it there


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My bho tube just came in the mail! This thing is freaking huge.thanks to a fine farmer. It can hold 200 grams. So excited to make some a11 oil. Of course my vac purger won't be here till tomorrow.
> 
> how do I know when to stop blasting butane through the tube?


When the Bottle's Empty....LoL


I was just lookin at the Tubes that Dan K. Shizzle makes... I think i may cop a Piece of him...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My bho tube just came in the mail! This thing is freaking huge.thanks to a fine farmer. It can hold 200 grams. So excited to make some a11 oil. Of course my vac purger won't be here till tomorrow.
> 
> how do I know when to stop blasting butane through the tube?


 i got a honey bee, not sure how much it holds, but its big, i run 2-3 cans per run



hellraizer30 said:


> Fucking il dizzle! Bbyy killed it there


thanks mango  yeah he smashed it hard lol... thisis a Gorilla Grape pheno , he said its real musty and kushy ... turned the scissors purple LOL


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

The Honey Bee says it holds 28 grams...
But you can probably stuff a lil more in there...

But KaB, you might have to run 3 times as many cans as Dizzle if you pack it..
Or the rate probably isnt constant... So maybe ~5 cans are enough, even though the capacity is ~6 times grater than the Honey Bee...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> The Honey Bee says it holds 28 grams...
> But you can probably stuff a lil more in there...
> 
> But KaB, you might have to run 3 times as many cans as Dizzle if you pack it..


 my badness! i run 3 cans in 2 tube packs .. so 1.5 cans per tube , if you run too much thur it will start to lose potency and turn a lil greenish if you ran WAY too much. Like hash yur first run is yur best.... i dotn care about yield so i make short runs for top shelf oil

If yur tube hold 200 then im gueesing 4-5 cans will be ok for one tube


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

4-5 cans? Holy crap thats gonna get pricey! So the oil starts to get a greenish color when I've ran it too much? Thanks guys


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my badness! i run 3 cans in 2 tube packs .. so 1.5 cans per tube , if you run too much thur it will start to lose potency and turn a lil greenish if you ran WAY too much. Like hash yur first run is yur best.... i dotn care about yield so i make short runs for top shelf oil
> 
> If yur tube hold 200 then im gueesing 4-5 cans will be ok for one tube


My guess is even though your using more Herb, since its in a single container it isnt as simple as One Can for 30 Grams, Three cans for 90 Grams...
The amount of space in between the herb/temperature/density/ blah blah/ bullshit probably come into play.... Less May be More in this Scenario if your Looking for Quality....
I would start with 3 cans, and work my way up...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

KAB yur yields are gonna be fuckin fat! i can get anywere from 2-3g off a tube , yur gona slam that lol


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 7, 2012)

I think you stop when the tane starts to come out of the tube all clear and no longer golden.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I think you stop when the tane starts to come out of the tube all clear and no longer golden.


yea kinda... its hard to see the color sometimes when its pouring out..but when its looking clear stop


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

1 can of tane per oz. Spray until the what is coming out of your tube is clear.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> 1 can of tane per oz. Spray until the what is coming out of your tube is clear.


what he said


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> 1 can of tane per oz. Spray until the what is coming out of your tube is clear.


7 cans Per Run seems like a lot....

But hey, if thats what it takes.. Thats what it takes....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> 7 cans Per Run seems like a lot....
> 
> But hey, if thats what it takes.. Thats what it takes....


 thats about right tho, if my tube is 28g i run 1.5 cans thru it ... just seems liek a shitload cuz his tube holds 2hundy lol


----------



## JCashman (May 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks mango  yeah he smashed it hard lol... thisis a Gorilla Grape pheno , he said its real musty and kushy ... turned the scissors purple LOL


woulda loved to see those scissors lol *LIKE*


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

It is a lot, I'm no expert but I read up on BHO for a year before I made any, and I've been making it for two years now so I have some experience with it. Just keep an eye on your return, if clear then stop.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 7, 2012)

Any of you guys ever send money western union online?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Any of you guys ever send money western union online?


Yah, all the time...

But if your worried about anonymity then you have to go in-person and give "false" info...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Any of you guys ever send money western union online?


 i tried before for an order at the canna collective, but they ended up denying my order after spending about a fucking hour trying to figure it all out.. yah, i was pissed...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

anyone ever hear of Chamorro Seeds?? they have 2 nice sounding strains that caught my eye, and the prices are reasonable, just never really heard of them before..


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone ever hear of Chamorro Seeds?? they have 2 nice sounding strains that caught my eye, and the prices are reasonable, just never really heard of them before..


OMMPKID aka westcoast547 aka SOCCO is the Breeder behind Chammaro seeds....



racerboy71 said:


> i tried before for an order at the canna collective, but they ended up denying my order after spending about a fucking hour trying to figure it all out.. yah, i was pissed...



The same thing happened to me but with MONEYGRAM, Western Union is very easy to deal with and doesnt ask you any questions when sending money...
MONEYGRAM however wanted to know my brotehrs name, where i went to school, my mothers maiden name, my fathers birthday, where my brother went to college, my social security number.. It was INSANE!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> OMMPKID aka westcoast547 aka SOCCO is the Breeder behind Chammaro seeds....


 where they active over on shit, what was that place called, tk auctions, that's it?? names sound familiar..


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> where they active over on shit, what was that place called, tk auctions, that's it?? names sound familiar..


Yah, he was active on Trichome Kings....
(some of his stuff is from TK1...)


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> OMMPKID aka westcoast547 aka SOCCO is the Breeder behind Chammaro seeds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that must be who i had tried to use as it was the same deal, mom's first crushes name, color of dads pubic hair.. how long was my dog's red rocket ... how many licks does it take to get to the middle of a tootsie pop..
i answered all of that shit to the best of my ability, then they still ended up denying the order after that..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

JCashman said:


> woulda loved to see those scissors lol *LIKE*


 heres the stained scissors lol

View attachment 2158154


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> heres the stained scissors lol
> 
> View attachment 2158154


 damn, that's the same pair that i pretty much super glued together with the c99 trim..


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

I bet you the majority of their sales for that pair comes from people trimming weed.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

lol Fiskars should sponsor the cannabis cup


----------



## taaldow (May 7, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone ever hear of Chamorro Seeds?? they have 2 nice sounding strains that caught my eye, and the prices are reasonable, just never really heard of them before..


 they had a auction over at seur where i won Black Chery Soda (S1)


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

taaldow said:


> they had a auction where i won Black Chery Soda (S1)


 yah, that strain i'm looking at has chem soda as half of the genetics.. sounds interesting to say the least..


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

I answered all there CRAZY Questions also, and they Denied me too..LoL
So i called them up and was like are you fucking serious, and the guy was like.. Sometimes the computer just denies orders for being "suspicious".. And the simple fact thats it's International, with to many unknowns between the Sender and the Sendee make it "Suspicious".. And the safeguards are there to protect the Sender (Buyer)...
He was like, If you go to a walk-in location you can send the money no problem... 

But Western Union in-store doesn't require ID, and the online is Mega easy but you hafta use your real info...
Much better than MoneyGram...



TheChosen said:


> I bet you the majority of their sales for that pair comes from people trimming weed.


I have the same ones...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

I don't know how much oil we are about to get, but I just put three colas as long and as thick as my forearm in there. Along with a bunch of other nuggets. Packed em down with a drum stick. Its full to the brim.I didn't weigh it. But there was a lot. Do I have to completely fill the tube every time I use it? Thanks for the info.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 7, 2012)

i'm no pro kab, but wouldn't it be better to grind the buds up before putting them into the tube to expose more surface area??

again, i'm no pro, just thinking out loud pretty much..


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

I broke it up pretty good. I figured if I ground it some would get into my oil. Like with bubble hash.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

Racer the newguy has a bho thread on cannetics. I'm following his recipe


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

Do not grind. It will increase your yield a little but only by carrying more plant waxes into your oil. Whole nugs are always the best, packed tightly. If it's packed correctly the butane will stay in a liquid form and ''wash'' over and threw the nugs bringing/carrying thc with it. Since you're packing from the top of the tube to the bottom you shouldn't experience too much yield loss from packing it partially. But don't think you can do a 7 gram run threw that thing, it just won't spray right. There is too much volume and space which will allow the butane to convert to gas, losing pressure, and yield.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

What is the vacume purge kit for?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What is the vacume purge kit for?


Basically, to purify the Oil...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

So no head ache shit then  lol


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

When you vac purge you are lowering the atmospheric pressure in your desiccant chamber. This change in pressure allow the butane to move towards the surface and evaporate. If the oil is a thin layer a vac will have a negligible affect. But with Karma's 200g tube you can figure 200g x .18 yield = 36 grams of oil which is a fat slab and will need some assistance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

Ok thanks. Chosen. So I need to grab a smaller tube too.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

So I should vac purg smaller amounts at a time than the whole big glob?


----------



## jbthesampleking (May 7, 2012)

Just a warning my Cannaventure Sour Double Kush was hermie heaven all but one had dicks.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

The big Glob...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I broke it up pretty good. I figured if I ground it some would get into my oil. Like with bubble hash.


 best way to go about it to break it up liek your gonna roll a joint but a tad more coarser , if its trim i dotn bother doing anything, just load it up ... yur asking for probs if its ground, liek mentioned the wax will get thru and you may have shit pass thru the screen a lil bit...when it coems ot extractions less is more if you want good end produce


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 7, 2012)

Jkahn told you I was a dirtbag


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

you are a dirtbag , thats why i like you LOL


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> You're joking right???


yes i am i just wanted too see peoples reactions, who would seriously spend that much on a pack of seeds? If your willing to spend that much on seeds you dont deserve your money then if you're that stupid. lol


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

You can vac purge the glob. What I would do is do your spray. Purge in over 150-160f water until you see the liquid butane evaporate and no new bubbles form. Scrape this and place it onto a piece of parchment. Get a ceramic tile from lowes or home depot and heat it up in the microwave. Place the parchment w/ oil on the heated ceramic tile and put this into your vac. The heat will keep the oil viscous which will allow the butane to escape. Take the tile out and reheat if necessary. Continue the vac purge until there is no noticeable reaction.

I would grab a smaller tube. Those large monsters can be great fun especially with bag loads of trim. But for basic everyday use, get a stainless steel turkey baster. A whole one can hold one oz, or get a pipe cutter from home depot ($10) and you can cut it down to any size you want in seconds.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Blow jobs arent even worth that lol
> 
> Doggie nuts is over rated and over priced. Sure would suck to get a low germ rate on those! Those beans could be over
> a few years old! Not like they sell out fast at that price lol


Thats exactly what i was thinking lol with beans that expensive they've got to be years old as i cant see people swooping them up too often lol.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 7, 2012)

Or if you want a smaller glass extractor just to have it instead of the turkey baster...
Dan K. Shizzle sells them on here as a kit with filters and all that for like 25$

(Just cause it looks cool...LoL)



karmas a bitch said:


> Jkahn told you I was a dirtbag


LoL...


DirtBag's all Day...


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I don't know how much oil we are about to get, but I just put three colas as long and as thick as my forearm in there. Along with a bunch of other nuggets. Packed em down with a drum stick. Its full to the brim.I didn't weigh it. But there was a lot. Do I have to completely fill the tube every time I use it? Thanks for the info.


I'm officially super stocked excpecially since kab will be doing all the work pahahaha


----------



## Bucket head (May 7, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> Just a warning my Cannaventure Sour Double Kush was hermie heaven all but one had dicks.


Try some dutch master reverse. Stuff can be a life saver.


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 7, 2012)

I usually run 3 cans through that KAB but it sounds like I could of done more. 6 or 7 sounds like a lot though


----------



## Marley15 (May 7, 2012)

1 Can of tane per O is a good rule of thumb, I use a bit less than that.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Try some dutch master reverse. Stuff can be a life saver.


you've tried with results?


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

damn i keep forgetting to film the way i make oil with the whip canister ill for sure make a vid in the next couple days it kills the tubes that butane just runs through because it can stay in contact with the material longer because its all contained ill post some pics here in a min


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

headbender said:


> damn i keep forgetting to film the way i make oil with the whip canister ill for sure make a vid in the next couple days it kills the tubes that butane just runs through because it can stay in contact with the material longer because its all contained ill post some pics here in a min


Looking forward to it


----------



## TheLastWood (May 7, 2012)

1No way. Cans not enough I only read this page will re reply but that's not rite! Use 2 at least for 1 oz


----------



## TheLastWood (May 7, 2012)

karma don't pack it too tight, if too much pressure builds it can blow out your filter. That's why some ppl use a steel filter and hose clamp. I use 2 brown coffee filters and the big thick rubber bands. ......... run 2-3 cans u have a good sized tube....... for the vac purge I bopugh a 3 pc set of vacuum seal canisters at sears and a mityvac brake bleeder (vacuum pump) at autozone. When you have ur errl on parchment paper (don't use wax paper) put t on a pan then throw it in the oven at 170 f. For 45 seconds, meanwhile have a pot of boiling water at 165-170f on the stove. Take ur pan from the oven, throw the parchment into ur medium sized vac canister, hook up the pump and start pumping. Use the boiling water to keep the errl molten. Pump till 22-24 hg. The higher the beter. Keep molten, the canister I have can take the heat of the water I hold it in for 30 secs take it out for a few mins over and over while I'm pumping. When at desired vacuum make it molten again on and off for 10 minutes. Then release vacuum, let it cool a bit then start over. It will stay molten for a few minutes after dunking so its pretty easy and not as much dunking as it sounds just keep it gooey. A vacuum at a higher temp is much much stronger.


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

last wood is right the tube i use to use held about a half and needed a whole can, but when using the whip can i use one can per oz


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

At the same rate if you don't pack it tight enough, or leave space between the weed and filter the force of the butane will push the weed to your filter which can cause rips/tears/blowouts just as easily. 

In all of my times spraying, even when I crammed 32 grams in one baster I still only went threw one can of tane. It turns clear in the last 2-3 seconds of spraying and that is all that is needed. The only difference I could see in why you would need two is if your tube is really long. Those 200g ones look like a monster.



still waiting on bodhi....

and hopefully the second part of the cv drop will land soon.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2012)

I remember imagining 35 years ago that some day I would have drawers like the old library card holders and they would be full of different kinds of seeds. Now it is a real possibility!


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 7, 2012)

Well I'm new to this whole collecting thing but I just put 3 jaffas and 2 deepbubba x sunsour....second and third pack popped by myself ever! Excited! Also just broke my back cleaning up the flower tent of all the dead leaves and playing in the dirt things are looking so beautiful... Loving our salad mix it's gonna be epic


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

hell ya stinki its awesome seeing girls getting involved, im interested in both of those strains you popped as i received them as freebies also, assuming thats where yours came from. you better be posting some pics of those girls


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 7, 2012)

headbender said:


> hell ya stinki its awesome seeing girls getting involved, im interested in both of those strains you popped as i received them as freebies also, assuming thats where yours came from. you better be posting some pics of those girls


Hell yeah I'm definetly involved a lot! You are right about them being freebies it makes for good practice to do on my ownAnd I will for sure keep you posted on these babies with pics as well later on!


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

for some reason i cant post pics even ones ive posted here before. also i popped 5 chernobyl i couldnt resist.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 7, 2012)

I think it's the site because I read someone else having problems too


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

damn that sucks i really wanted to post my pics of the whip can oil extractor and finished product pics!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 7, 2012)

Ugg that sucks


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 7, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> Hell yeah I'm definetly involved a lot! You are right about them being freebies it makes for good practice to do on my ownAnd I will for sure keep you posted on these babies with pics as well later on!


Hand cramps from trimming! 5 hours solo, 3 plants done Owwwch.
Taking a break to say hi Stinki Sanchez, I am Goober aka Butter. I am glad KaB brought you in here. I am also somewhat new compared to these guys but I have learned so much being around experienced collectors and growers instead of people that abuse their plants and buy shit seeds. Happy growing to you.
ok, back to trimming and lurker mode. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

taking down the rest of the agent orange, lavender and headband! that means ill be flipping my sun maiden,querkle,plushberry in about a week


----------



## TheChosen (May 7, 2012)

Have fun with those sun maiden such a great cross, and hope you find a dank pheno of querkle.


----------



## headbender (May 7, 2012)

thanks chosen im hoping for a good querkle too i have four ladies so i have an alright chance i also have four sun maiden ladies and only two of the plush, i forgot im gonna throw in the spacedawgs i popped also i usually grow the seed plant clone it and kill it and run the cuttings but im takin down my tents and building a bigger room so i have some extra space. i hope they show sex before the flip though!

edit- thank you skunkmunkie everyone i have had the pleasure of working with at gage has been top notch! thanks for all your help on those burg's too! i cant wait to get these testers going when i get them!


----------



## NightbirdX (May 8, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Hand cramps from trimming! 5 hours solo, 3 plants done Owwwch.
> Taking a break to say hi Stinki Sanchez, I am Goober aka Butter. I am glad KaB brought you in here. I am also somewhat new compared to these guys but I have learned so much being around experienced collectors and growers instead of people that abuse their plants and buy shit seeds. Happy growing to you.
> ok, back to trimming and lurker mode. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


been at it all day myself. just took down a couple plushberry and a jack herer. got a couple more great white shark and jack h to go. looks delicious tho. 

On another note, got my payment in for,my first cz order. cant wait.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

Nice night lots of dank for the taking over there


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> taking down the rest of the agent orange, lavender and headband! that means ill be flipping my sun maiden,querkle,plushberry in about a week


Love to see that agent orange and a smoke report.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice night lots of dank for the taking over there


Ya for sure. Attitude is getting kinda meh. I need something new to pique my curiosity.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

You will have no prob serving your curiosity


----------



## NightbirdX (May 8, 2012)

For sure, I just need to stay up on the drops. I have kinda specific tastes so I tend to stick to those unless something grabs my attention. I've just been looking at Attitude over and over and been completely blah about what I've seen. Nothing new, same old, so it is nice to get a fresh look at new genetics. I needs a good knockout night night strain. Anyone have any suggestions? I used to have a Blue Cheese that was dank as shit and would put me to bed when I smoked it... No matter the time of the day... No matter where I was, lol. I couldn't smoke it in public because it would literally make me fall out and need a nap, lol. I let her go thinking I could get her back later, and so did my buddy, lol. I haven't had shit like that in a minute. Bubba is good for it, but better at just taking the pains away. I need that bitch that will just make me want to go to bed when its 2am, not 7am.........dot dot dot. lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Thanks wood,chosen and dizzle for the advice. And of course lilbsdad. I put about three cans through. It was def a learning exp. the tube I have came with the steel mesh filter,and hose clamps. I pulled like a lil over a half oz. my vac purger should be here today. I've got a heat gun I'm using to to heat it. Lastwood check out the newguys thread on cannetics. It's the recipe I'm following. I have everything off his recipe.


----------



## TheChosen (May 8, 2012)

Have fun Karma bho is some amazing shit, first time I hit some was like the first time smoking all over again.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

hell ya it is, been purging this headband batch for 14 hours, i always make sure to purge it super well since i dont have a vac purge system


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 8, 2012)

I knew there was no way you'd need 7 cans....LoL

A ~half oz of BHO... 
What is that, 13 g's for her and 3 g's for you...LoL


Hey racer nice score on those Outlaw Auctions... ECPD and the other one... 
Can't wait to see 'em...


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2012)

i don't even want to talk about that auction.. i thought i got all worked up, and accidentily bid on the wrong strain and fucking ended up winning something i didn't even want to bid on, felt like a complete asshole for that move, but what can you do??
i was after the ecsd x dpd, and some how ended up bidding on the bb x dpd instead.. big fuck up on my part..


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

so did you run a full 200 grams? cuz a half oz off of that dont seem like much with super frosty lavender trim i can get a half off of two oz!

i usually do ten runs into one dish, of an oz of trim each, and end up pulling 60 grams off of lavender and 45 of of headband. and thats just from trim buds is even more


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

I didn't weigh what I put in. I highly doubt it was close to 200g. I've got it packed full of trim now. Making this stuff is a sticky mess. Lol

Yeah jkahn you've pretty much hit the nail on the head. And that three grams will last me months!lol. Fuck zombies!


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

ya definately a sticky mess, i still cant post pics or i would show you my extraction device


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

Was going to start playing with my tissue culture kit but now im looking at bho lol guess tissue culture going to wait!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Hey hellraizer did you check out that thread at cannetics? That's what pushed me over the edge


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

Yep when you mentioned it i was all over it placing a order for a glass 28g extraction tube later today and the purge kit with
compressor


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 8, 2012)

That is a personal collection of Bodhi Gear... Dude has over 100 fuckin packs....

Just Insane....


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

I got the vac purger with the hand pump. If it doesn't work well I'll buy the compressor later. 

Damn riu has been messed up. Hope during all this maintenance they bring the like button back


----------



## bombudburner (May 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn riu has been messed up. Hope during all this maintenance they bring the like button back


Like.

Headbender I'm looking forward to your pics. I have a soft spot in my heart for whip canisters. And it sounds like a more complete extraction.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

How much does a gram of bho cost? Cuz this shit is a pain to make


----------



## TheLastWood (May 8, 2012)

The hand pump will work. If you do it like I said keeping the errl gooey with a hot water bath is the best way and I get shatter everytime with 4 sometimes I do 5 purges. I have a heat gun but I never use it I just use the oven and my hot bath. But an electric vacuum pump is always gonna be nicer. Will be much easier.........doesn't thenewguy say to do 10 purges? If you could keep it molten in that big ass vacuum chamber you could do it in 4 purges. It makes such a huge difference. I've vac purged just heating once in the oven then vac'ing to 23 hg for 10 mins and I saw bubles come up, but when u keep it molten the whole time th e errl REALLY bubbles up big time. Its a night and day difference, you will have to try it and see what I mean............racer those bb x dpd are gonna be bomb I thought about ordering em.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 8, 2012)

Karma it gets easier. The purge is the longest part. After a few runs you will do it without makin a big mess and in a few hours you can make 3-5 grams or more if you have multiple tubes. It lasts a long time too.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

clubs charge sixty bucks in my region


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

My vac purger didn't come today. Here's yesterdays pull.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

i really like the shatter but it seems like everyone else who like bho up here like the whipped stuff so i end up making that more than the shatter


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

man now i cant even edit a post. i bet that apollo oil tastes so damn good!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Oh that's not Apollo oil. That's a mix of everything I have except Apollo. Gotta figure this out before I use the precious.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

oh whoops, i bet when you make that apollo oil its gonna taste so damn good lol!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I got the vac purger with the hand pump. If it doesn't work well I'll buy the compressor later.
> 
> Damn riu has been messed up. Hope during all this maintenance they bring the like button back


 i have heard that the like button is how the hackers got the access to the site that they used to attack us, so i highly doubt that they're going to be bringing back the like button anytime soon, if ever..


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Here's a great site I got the link from cannetics. 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

this site is fucked right up the ass today!

heres something for yur viewing pleasure ..... the last atlhlete really impressed me with his wheels!

[video=youtube;MFCNVvvmxNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFCNVvvmxNw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> this site is fucked right up the ass today!
> 
> heres something for yur viewing pleasure ..... the last atlhlete really impressed me with his wheels!
> 
> [video=youtube;MFCNVvvmxNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFCNVvvmxNw&amp;feature=related[/video]



Holy shit mini flash !!!!!!!!


----------



## taaldow (May 8, 2012)

*Hey racer nice score on those Outlaw Auctions *


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 8, 2012)

Yeah KAB I don't think that thing holds anywhere close to 200 grams, think I was putting about 2-3 ozs. max. My fucking Gage and Cannaventure order is still sitting in NY at customs...........14 days and counting. Should I get worried YET? 7-10 days to my door every time from CZ, place my biggest order and get tracking and this is what happens? Mr. C says he has never lost a tracked order to the states..............what is that saying about never say never? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Yeah lilbsdad I was thinking 3 myself. That sucks about the beans. Didn't hellraizer just have one take forever too? U might still be okay.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah KAB I don't think that thing holds anywhere close to 200 grams, think I was putting about 2-3 ozs. max. My fucking Gage and Cannaventure order is still sitting in NY at customs...........14 days and counting. Should I get worried YET? 7-10 days to my door every time from CZ, place my biggest order and get tracking and this is what happens? Mr. C says he has never lost a tracked order to the states..............what is that saying about never say never? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


i just had one clear custom took three days.

yah I hade one stuck in customs for 25days then on day 31 it was at my house lol
mr c claims he has never lost one but I fibd that hard to believe.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

According to my uncle who has a 20+ year history of being employed with the US Postal service...sometimes containers passing through customs get pulled and are delayed due to security inspection. 2 Weeks is usually about as long as the delays take. 

I wouldn't worry too much. Beans make it through these Xray inspections quite often. Unless it's a huge order, it's nearly impossible to detect. With larger orders it's always better to break apart into several smaller orders.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> According to my uncle who has a 20+ year history of being employed with the US Postal service...sometimes containers passing through customs get pulled and are delayed due to security inspection. 2 Weeks is usually about as long as the delays take.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much. Beans make it through these Xray inspections quite often. Unless it's a huge order, it's nearly impossible to detect. With larger orders it's always better to break apart into several smaller orders.


what I do i have mrc send in to different orders a day or so apart.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2012)

just sent in a order to peek seeds 
kushberry
northernberry
northern skunk
northern lights
texanda northern lights

total $200 with stealth and tracking


----------



## bombudburner (May 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here's a great site I got the link from cannetics.
> 
> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/


I wish I was friends with those guys. They're cannabis geniuses n shit. Thx for the link. Valuable info there.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 8, 2012)

I can't stress enough how important it is to keep the errl warm ( 160-170) during the vac purge. Its the difference between a bunch of tiny white bubbles and the whole smear of errl foaming up and making big m&m sized bubbles. If you don't purge enough after your errl sits overnight or a few days there will be little tiny white bubbles, or specks. Also the oil will continually get softer and softer with butane still in it instead of stayin hard. Go ahead and do a taste test after 3 and 4 purges to see the difference.............


----------



## bombudburner (May 8, 2012)

Here's a hortilab update...



HortiLab said:


> "Sour Pink Grapefruit" seeds will be shipped to the UK this week!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yortbogey
> ...


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 8, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Hand cramps from trimming! 5 hours solo, 3 plants done Owwwch.
> Taking a break to say hi Stinki Sanchez, I am Goober aka Butter. I am glad KaB brought you in here. I am also somewhat new compared to these guys but I have learned so much being around experienced collectors and growers instead of people that abuse their plants and buy shit seeds. Happy growing to you.
> ok, back to trimming and lurker mode. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


Hhhmmm sounds like how I got my nick name haha(stinki fingers) kab never helps=ASS, anywho great to meet you and I am also glad he has invited me into this world excited to get to know you all


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up bbb. I always forget to kick around at Icmag. 

Ughh I hate the thought of trimming. I'm one of those that looks at it and considers just turning into hash.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

TGA Chernobyl
Did you guys see the *Golden Ticket*? Pheno of Chernobyl

 
http://www.imagebam.com/image/0b3d2e189225081


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

Reminds me of my old one.

View attachment 2158812


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

good thing i just popped five chernobyl


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

I love me some Chernobyl. I have a couple going now and I just picked up another pack. That and it's sisters the TimeWreck, and Qrazy Train.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

i couldnt hold off on them after how much you talk it up, and ive had a bunch of other people say the same thing! hope i get one that loos like that!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> just sent in a order to peek seeds
> kushberry
> northernberry
> northern skunk
> ...


Yur gonna dig those man! cant wait to see em grow


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

looks like im going to be testing theses now,PE/PS x Chemdawg OG, Chem D Allison x OG! uhhh FUCK YES SIR I WOULD LOVE TO TEST THOSE!


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

holy fucking shit i can finally post pics!

should have cleaned it first but i just wanted to get them posted.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

what is that thign bender?


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

a whip cream canister bho extractor


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> looks like im going to be testing theses now,PE/PS x Chemdawg OG, Chem D Allison x OG! uhhh FUCK YES SIR I WOULD LOVE TO TEST THOSE!


hahahahaa. headbender ur awesome dude. made me laugh.


----------



## OldLuck (May 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> looks like im going to be testing theses now,PE/PS x Chemdawg OG, Chem D Allison x OG! uhhh FUCK YES SIR I WOULD LOVE TO TEST THOSE!


sounds like pure fire.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

all 5 chernobyls are popping out of the plugs ya buddy

edit- anyone know any history of chem d allison?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> a whip cream canister bho extractor


 kewl shit man


----------



## TheLastWood (May 8, 2012)

Hey my cannetics brothers I just posted pics of my favorite urkle x appalachia pheno in week 7. Let me know what u think


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

man i wish i was on cannetics i really want to read quite a few threads over there! i messaged mr c about but no reply yet.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 8, 2012)

Everything I've read in my bho research says that anything over a 1" inner diameter is less efficient/effective. I have no personal experience with that but the guidlines when choosing a tube usually max out at 1" inner diameter. That is cool tho! And if it works it works!


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

i wouldnt buy a tube over 1 inch diameter either. this works completely different than a tube, you can keep the trim and gas in contact as long as you would like because its contained and goes in and out the same valve. believe me ive had plenty of tubes glass and stainless and the yeild never even came close to what this does! so i gave all my tubes to friends.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 8, 2012)

Lastwood I wanna pop em believe me. But when I say I'm full..I'm really full. you wouldn't understand unless you saw.. I am really really full lol. 
No room at all for anything else. Soon tho.


----------



## headbender (May 8, 2012)

ya im full right now too way too full, i have this issue with popping seeds i always just tell myself fuck it ill make room even though theres no way to make it lo. good thing ive been pulling everything down so i can fiip these next ones and get those testers going asap im also completely redoing my room to help control temps in the summer so i dont have to turn down my ballasts


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 8, 2012)

Just got done doing mad work. Took clones. Trimmed up the flowering room that just got flipped. Everything looks so great. I'm really glad I used the eagle. My plants look healthy again. Got 11 space princess in there looking right proper. Finally going to see this girl do her thing. The cuts of alphadawg,blackberry Kush,grape god,707,and blue dream are looking like they're set to dominate. And have 6 a11 girls in there which really suprised me as I thought there was a bunch more. Might be the last run of hawgsbreath. Its going to be a really fun run.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 9, 2012)

headbender said:


> ya im full right now too way too full, i have this issue with popping seeds i always just tell myself fuck it ill make room even though theres no way to make it lo. good thing ive been pulling everything down so i can fiip these next ones and get those testers going asap im also completely redoing my room to help control temps in the summer so i dont have to turn down my ballasts


Man I'm goin on a seed running binge too. Started some Buddha Tahoe OG a month ago, bout to get into some Fugu Kush, Raskal OG, and some Tahoe/Bubba, gonna throw in the original Amnesia fem also, but all the rest are regs. Gonna start looking for some studs to cross some of my strains. They are just too nice to sit on, I need to start getting them locked good into seed form. 

I went back into seed buying mode since I'm starting to crack more. I wish I could find some NYC Diesel regs. Expensive, but that shit is sick yo, lol. I wouldn't mind finding a good indica male out of those to go with my indica dom fem.  Got some Strawberry Fire, East Coast Aliendawg, and Firestarters on the way, and have some nice cuts coming to me soon. Pretty excited, gonna be a fun summer.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just got done doing mad work. Took clones. Trimmed up the flowering room that just got flipped. Everything looks so great. I'm really glad I used the eagle. My plants look healthy again. Got 11 space princess in there looking right proper. Finally going to see this girl do her thing. The cuts of alphadawg,blackberry Kush,grape god,707,and blue dream are looking like they're set to dominate. And have 6 a11 girls in there which really suprised me as I thought there was a bunch more. Might be the last run of hawgsbreath. Its going to be a really fun run.


I always feel good after I get a ton of work done. I have everything broken down into cycles, so I have a loose timeline I have to keep, and chores that need to be done at certain times. Tends to be a daily thing, lol. No rest for the weary.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 9, 2012)

I feel you there nightbird!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Here's a hortilab update...



Quote:
Originally Posted by bunkerman 
starbud,sour power and sweet grapefruit are available in many european shops 

Hortilab-A couple of packs "StarBud" might be, but anything else of the above hasn´t been dropped, yet. Buyer beware. 


I'm gonna have to contact Hortilab bcuz about 2 months ago i bought a pack of Sour Power from Herbie's...and he only sent half the freebies he was supposed to...not impressed at all


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

I thought Herbie's was a reliable, but I now believe they are a fraud. 

Just contacted Hortilab and they confirmed that it's definitely a scam bcuz NO packs of Sour Power have been released yet, but will be in a week or two. So what the fuk did Herbie sell me?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2159444
> 
> I thought Herbie's was a reliable, but I now believe they are a fraud.
> 
> Just contacted Hortilab and they confirmed that it's definitely a scam bcuz NO packs of Sour Power have been released yet, but will be in a week or two. So what the fuk did Herbie sell me?


that is straight BS HM.... Fucking weak bro!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

1ST RESPONSE
I hate to say this, but those seeds CAN NOT be the real deal since
>> they were not released, yet!
>>
>> This is a scam! Thanks for bringing this to our attention!
>>
>> May I ask how those seeds were packaged? Please send us a pic if possible!
>>
>> We will have fem "Sour Power" in aprox 1-2 weeks ready for
>> distribution. Depending on your location ( we can not send to the USA)
>> we will make up for this 
>>
>> Kind regards,
>>
>> Team HortiLab


2ND RESPONSE
Sorry that´s 100% FAKE!

Our seeds come in an original breeder pack with a holo seal on the backside.

May I ask where u are from? Since I would like to offer you some real 
Sour Power S1 to make up for this...

Kind regards,

Cons, HortiLab


----------



## cmt1984 (May 9, 2012)

dam man...that sucks...i've used herbies a couple times in the past. 

they re-package all their beans like that.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man...that sucks...i've used herbies a couple times in the past.
> 
> they re-package all their beans like that.


I wrote Herbie's and gave them a piece of my mind...


----------



## hydgrow (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit HM that sucks. Fucking put herbies on blast bro go hit up all their threads till so others know.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

Hey higher medz here's what the pack should look like. 













I don't know about the whole don't ship to the USA thing. This pack came direct from them


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Holy shit HM that sucks. Fucking put herbies on blast bro go hit up all their threads till so others know.


Damn right. thats exactly what i'm gonna do. That's bullshit. At least I found out but imagine how many people must have been scammed, i'm sure it's more of those shit BIG BUD seeds in the pack. And I payed almost 100 pounds for that shit, at least Hortilab is sending me a free pack


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

Yea karma i have that one. The pack I ordered from herbies is Sour Power


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

Glad to see they are taking care of you. My exp with them was pleasant. I'm going to be more of their beans in the future


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Glad to see they are taking care of you. My exp with them was pleasant. I'm going to be more of their beans in the future


Yip they're excellent. I only wrote them like 2hrs ago, and each reply from them was within 5mins.

I have some Sour Amnesia testers going into flower in about a week. I'm also getting SourStar (StarBud X ECSDv3) and then I want the StarBerry (StarBud x DJShort's Blueberry). I ordered StarBud from tude last year but lost it in customs, but Hortilab is re-releasing it in about 2 months

And I applied to be a tester for them.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 9, 2012)

Sanies has nycd f3s cheap. Batman I just wanted u to see the pics and I was just givin u a hard time. I know how it is when you have to stake up plants and trim a ton of leaves tryoin to make room lol.


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

Anyone that likes CannaVenture gear some is gonna be dropping on CC today or tomorrow.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 9, 2012)

higher medz said:


> 1st response
> i hate to say this, but those seeds can not be the real deal since
> >> they were not released, yet!
> >>
> ...


like.....
.


----------



## JCashman (May 9, 2012)

Stinki fingers said:


> I think it's the site because I read someone else having problems too


 speaking of site issues, any of u having trouble looking up your previous posts? i use them as bookmarks for the threads i read, and alas, the site keep giving me errors when i try to pull up my posts. no bookmarks and no like button make JCashman something something.



karmas a bitch said:


> I got the vac purger with the hand pump. If it doesn't work well I'll buy the compressor later.
> Damn riu has been messed up. *Hope during all this maintenance they bring the like button back*


 for real, and *LIKE* 



jkahndb0 said:


> That is a personal collection of Bodhi Gear... Dude has over 100 fuckin packs....Just Insane....


 pic or it didn't happen (jokes) - if i had 100 packs of Bodhi gear i think i'd be set for the rest of my life. fawk.



racerboy71 said:


> i have heard that the like button is how the hackers got the access to the site that they used to attack us, so i highly doubt that they're going to be bringing back the like button anytime soon, if ever..


bah! with all due respect, thats garbage. lots of forums have "like" buttons that don't get hacked. upgrade vBulletin, close vulnerabilities, and life continues. as someone in IT, i refuse to believe that every single vBulletin board with the like button enabled is at risk solely because of that, or a lot more boards i visit would also be victimized like RIU was in the past. that being said, there simply is not and never will be any such thing as having a 100% secure server, network, webpage, message board, etc. i assure you absolutely anything can be hacked given enough time and resources. that being said, there are many ways to skin a cat, just like there are many ways to attack a board/website (ie: they can DDoS the site without a like button). so at the end of the day, RIU can still be hacked, and we still don't get a like button. for shame.

/rant off


----------



## JCashman (May 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> I thought Herbie's was a reliable, but I now believe they are a fraud.
> Just contacted Hortilab and they confirmed that it's definitely a scam bcuz NO packs of Sour Power have been released yet, but will be in a week or two. So what the fuk did Herbie sell me?





Higher Medz said:


> 1ST RESPONSE
> I hate to say this, but those seeds CAN NOT be the real deal since
> >> they were not released, yet!
> >>
> ...


that sucks about herbies if they are screwing people. but i think its REALLY cool that hortiLab cares enough about it to try and make it right, even though the was screw was not on their end. thats an A+ way to stand behind your product


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 9, 2012)

anyone have one of those portable A/C units, that can recommend a good brand?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anyone have one of those portable A/C units, that can recommend a good brand?


Ideal air is buano


----------



## bombudburner (May 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> I'm gonna have to contact Hortilab bcuz about 2 months ago i bought a pack of Sour Power from Herbie's...and he only sent half the freebies he was supposed to...not impressed at all


I emailed herbies a week or two ago telling them there was no way they had sour power cuz it hadn't been released. They confirmed I was right and blamed it on their web designer. Now I see they don't have any hortilab in stock on their website.



JCashman said:


> ....so at the end of the day, RIU can still be hacked, and we still don't get a like button. for shame.
> 
> /rant off


*Like*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

WTF kind aplace are they runnin there? sounds like a clusterfuck of epic pornportions!


----------



## NotoriousBUD (May 9, 2012)

ive definitely become addicted to collecting


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 9, 2012)

headbender said:


> man i wish i was on cannetics i really want to read quite a few threads over there! i messaged mr c about but no reply yet.


Don't waste your time, I had someone refer me and e-mailed Mr. C regarding it and he said they are not taking new members over there until he gets things "sorted" out at CZ. He was not as nice as that though and said he gets e-mails daily about people wanting to get on cannetics. I am over it after the e-mail I got back from him, maybe you will have better luck


----------



## NotoriousBUD (May 9, 2012)

just recently picked up some emerald triangle got some dinafem freebies too but ive heard good things i wanna check out some more breeders tho i gotta say ive had good sucess with the ones i have and some stuff i have you cant see in the pics


----------



## headbender (May 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Don't waste your time, I had someone refer me and e-mailed Mr. C regarding it and he said they are not taking new members over there until he gets things "sorted" out at CZ. He was not as nice as that though and said he gets e-mails daily about people wanting to get on cannetics. I am over it after the e-mail I got back from him, maybe you will have better luck


i thought i remembered you saying something like that that sucks especially for people like you and i who would like to be part of this community and probably deserve it far more than others but what can ya do!


----------



## headbender (May 9, 2012)

theres a lot of great gear out there right now notorious if you read through this thread you should get a good handle on alot of great breeders gear. it really seems that one must do some research because most of the bigger name breeders/seed companies are not the ones bringing the fire! theres a lot of awesome genetics from breeders that most people have never even heard of [not people on this thread of course but your typical farmer].
trust me if your into growing seeds reading this thread will not have been a waste of time!


----------



## gudkarma (May 9, 2012)

best packaging for a seed company goes to :

(following that thread, must have cost at least 2x what rare dankness is paying)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

thats kewl shits


----------



## headbender (May 9, 2012)

goes to who? i see no pic?


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

I would give it to Barneys. In the shape of a big ol' seed lol


----------



## headbender (May 9, 2012)

i like 303s packaging really nice!


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

I thought the way these people packaged their seeds was good.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I emailed herbies a week or two ago telling them there was no way they had sour power cuz it hadn't been released. They confirmed I was right and blamed it on their web designer. Now I see they don't have any hortilab in stock on their website.
> 
> 
> *Like*


just got a reply from Herbie...this only part of it

Many apologies &#8211; we&#8217;ve checked your order #57356 details, and we&#8217;re fairly certain that you were sent Hortilab Sour Amnesia in error. This is one of the two Hortilab strains which we&#8217;ve ever had in stock, and we think that one of our junior members of packing staff thought that this was Sour Power, and simply made a mistake when completing your order. 

So Herbie, just by chance you listed all the items in stock at the time, and then just by chance a jr. member sees sour amnesia and puts it in a sour power baggie which just by chance was printed up months before release???


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

im trying to decide on a keeper pheno of the White Fire OG...it's the hardest decision i've had to make so far. tryin to choose about 2 but seeing about 5 right now


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

I see a seed bank I'll be steering clear off. 

Those medical seed packs do look nice. If RDs packaging is $20 those must be at least $73 packaging.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anyone have one of those portable A/C units, that can recommend a good brand?


Stay away from LG


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

whirlpool makes good shiznit


----------



## TheLastWood (May 9, 2012)

Maybe you have to be a member already to appreciate a strict registration/referal only. And as someone who has sent quite a few pms trying to get someone in, I still say its worth it. No point in worryin about it because if anyone could get in then what would be so great about it. Notice how subcool is the only breeder on riu aand even he hates riu. Its cuz breeders don't wanna be pestered. Noobs don't research they just pm like ppl have nothing better to do than answer them..........the ppl who are there pretty much have to stay active as well or can have rank demoted or account deleted. There are several rating systems as well so you can easily tell who is active


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 9, 2012)

Here is the Gotham Genetic collection... I was going batty just putting it all together. 

*TGA
*TGA PLUSHBERRY
TGA JACKS CLEANER II
TGA PANDORAS BOX
TGA SPACE QUEEN
TGA APOLLO13BX
TGA JTR
TGA SpaceDawg
TGA QRAZY TRAIN
TGA HONEYMOON MIX
TGA FLOATER
TGA QUSH
TGA TIMEWRECK
TGA CHERNOBYL

*Gooeybreeder
*GOOEYBREEDER PURE GOOEY 
GOOEYBREEDER 13TH OUBLIETTE

*Mosca
*MOSCA C99BX

*Sonic Seeds
*SONIC's Agent Orange x Shimla

*Dankhouse
*DANKHOUSE SEEDS - Strawberry Alien Kush (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough x Alien Kush)

*Dynasty*
DYNASTY - MOCHALOPE
DYNASTY - DRIZELLA
DYNASTY - SPIDERBITE
DYNASTY - STARSHIP BX

*Sure Fire Genetics
*SURE FIRE - Firestarter - White Fire x Casey Jones

*Canadian Cannabis Collective
*CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE LAMBSBERRY
CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE BLUE BOMBER

CALI CONNECTION - TAHOE OG KUSH

ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Cannabis [Chemdawg D x Spacedawg]
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Jackpot Royale [LasVegas PurpleKush x SpaceQueen]
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Cheddarwurst (Exodus Cheese x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Snowdawg BX (Snowawg x SpaceDawg)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Alphadawg (Chemdawg D x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- OmegaDawg (Chemdawg D x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Snowdawg 2 (Snowdawg Clone x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Belka 707 (707 Headband x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Bandana (707 Headband x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Eisbear (The White x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Sin City Kush (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Laika (Snowdog x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Taleggio (Exodus Cheese x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Bubba Love (Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- White Diamonds (The White x Spacequeen F2)

CALI CONNECT- CALIFORNIA DREAMING (SSHXOG KUSH)

CHAMORRO SEEDS LATTE STONE (BLACKBERRY WIDOW X CHEM SODA)

DYNASTY- SPIDERBITE V2
DYNASTY- STARSHIP BX
DYNASTY- DRIZELLA
DYNASTY - DESTAR BX1
DYNASTY- MOCHALOPE

BODHISEEDS APOLLO 11
BODISEEDS A13 gorilla arm x A11
BODISEEDS CALI YO
BODHISEEDS FANTASY ISLAND
BODHISEEDS - Northern Lights '89 x Talk of Kabul

BROTHER MONK - C99F4

KINDMIND - BLUE WIDOW X VORTEX
KINDMIND- MISTYBUBBLE X VORTEX

JAWS - Banana Kush F8
JAWS - Banana OG x Killer Queen
JAWS - Sour Banana Kush
JAWS - Chocolate Banana Kush (Chocolope x Banana Kush)

LORAN- Sputnik 2.0
LORAN- HONU
LORAN- BLUE FIRE

RARE DANKNESS- VENOM OG

PISCES GENETICS - VICS HIGH

TCVG - PANDORAS BOX X GORILLA GRAPE

TOPDAWG - TRES STARDAWG

HEAVEN SCENT PHARMS SPACE PRINCESS (Sputnik 1 x C99)

*SINGLE BEAN FREEBIES
*WORLD OF SEEDS - AFGHAN KUSH RYDER
CH9 - SUPERHAZE (FEMALE)
BARNEYS FARM - CRITICAL KUSH
BARNEYS FARM - PINEAPPLE CHUNK
BARNEYS FARM - AUTO BLUE MAMMOTH

*VARIOUS*
QLEANER X JTR
AGENT ORANGE X JTR
ORANGE VELVET BX
CHEM D X ALIEN KUSH
SPACE QUEEN X QLEANER
DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
QLEANER X DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
REZDOGS SD IBL BX
(JC II X SWEET TOOTH 1.1) X ECSD
WHIE WIDOW X ECSD
QUERKLE X LUI
(SR71 PURPLE KUSH X APPALACHIA) X STRAWBERRY CREME
ECSD X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
BLACK THAI X SOUR DIESEL IBL
Chemdawg D x Alien
Sputnik 2.0 x Black Russian
Chocolope s1 fems
ECSD x C99
Daywrecker (original headband) x C99
C99 x Strawberry Diesel
Urkleberry (urkle x bluemoonshine) fems
PurpleWreck x Blue Moonshine
JTR x The White


here are some of my... *PROVEN CUTS*- 
bodhiseeds - apollo 11 genius pheno (genius x grimm c99f3)
heaven scent - space princess (sputnik 1 x grimm c99)
tga subcool seeds - agent orange (orange velvet x jack the ripper)
tga subcool seeds - space dawg (snowdawg x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - jackpot royale (lasvegas purple kush x spacequeen)
alphakronik genes - bandana (707 headband x snowdawg bx)
dankhouse - strawberry alien kush (strawberry cough x alien kush)


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

really need some Banana Kush from JAWS


----------



## TheLastWood (May 9, 2012)

Nice batman, I would have definately popped those pure gooeys already. Id love to get my habds on some of those


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 9, 2012)

..............................................


----------



## Higher Medz (May 9, 2012)

anyone want SoCal Genetics

just released on TSD, only 5 packs released in each 6 & 12 packs

i ordered Electric Banana and Purple Suicide...was hoping they released the Fire Headband too
i got my Triple Platinum from CC, and i see they took down SoCal from their listings


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ideal air is buano





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Stay away from LG


thank you kindly....


Batman Gotham has some dope ass genetics  very nice!


----------



## headbender (May 9, 2012)

its not like i dislike it cause its refferal only lol, it bothers me that people like lilbsdad who definately deserve to be on the site get turned down and theres probably a ton of inactive members, and it really sucks that referral doesnt even matter since you cant get accepted right now anyway, im sure its cool to you lastwood your a member lol!

and who wouldnt appreciate no noobs on the site lol, only problem there im no fucking noob!!


----------



## bundee1 (May 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 1ST RESPONSE
> I hate to say this, but those seeds CAN NOT be the real deal since
> >> they were not released, yet!
> >>
> ...


What kind of shit is this? Ive ordered twice from him. Do we have to start suspecting everything he sells? Damn disappointed.


----------



## Bucket head (May 9, 2012)

Go check out my mendo mantage!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Batman, have you ripped any of those Mosca Cindys yet? I hear alota mixed thigns about them ... i dont understand how its a Bx either


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 9, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Batman, have you ripped any of those Mosca Cindys yet? I hear alota mixed thigns about them ... i dont understand how its a Bx either


Nope. Never opened the pack.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Nope. Never opened the pack.


 Moscas is the only one ive never seen grow yet, i seen Privadas .. looked pretty decent ... KOS looks like mine does , i think there the bred the same , straight bros grimm with no outcross. Moscas seemed odd when i read the 411 , cuntfused me a lil bit


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 9, 2012)

anybody ever hear of og genetics??


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

I saw a pretty cool grow of mosca c99 on ic mag. The guy popped like 50 or something.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Did they look legit?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

I kept a couple diff phenos of shish99. The one I have labeled as number 2 is already starting to go purple leaves at 6 days of flower. That's cool it's a genetic thing. I thought it was the winter temps. The buds from this one are really sour grape smelling. Its not one of the hippo dick makers either. But I still like it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Sounds pretty tight! I actually just seen a thread here about Mosca C99 lol, the dude said he was on the fence about it, i guess it performed in hydro but his soil grow was so so.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 9, 2012)

Here you go dizzle. It was 10 packs he popped

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=207222


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here you go dizzle. It was 10 packs he popped
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=207222


Thanks mang....woah! thats the kinda grow i dream about! i wish i could pop 10 packs of one thing. The sativa phenos looked legit to me, but ive never seen indica phenos like that , if he wouldnt have stated it was all C99 ida thought some of those plants were hybrids, a few of my Blueberry x Cindys looked liek some of his wider leafed plants. They all looked dank tho , from what ive seen KOS is prolly the most legit for public sale. My plants looked identical to the ones i seen from KOS.

Someone said a grower was running my C99 on ICmag? im not a member there so i dotn really look


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 9, 2012)

i saw that mosca grow a week or two ago, it is is pretty epic. I have a 6 pack of those to try sometime. Did you guys see the c99 f1s mosca has now? It's supposed to be more pineapple and less of the grapefruit phenos I guess.

My C99 F4s are coming along nicely. They all are very similar and vigorous. I put a couple in flower to sex them yesterday and in a couple weeks I will harvest my flower room and put the big females in. They are going to be monsterous I think.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Thats what i never understood about his line, the Bx and the F1 tags. I havnt seen his new stuff , but i wanna now lol Fuck i wish had a terpine list handy , is there one? 

Which pheno did you grow Pipe? i wanna say 3 but im bad im the mem dept haha


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here you go dizzle. It was 10 packs he popped
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=207222



WOW! that is how I'd like to hunt for every pheno  Awesome kab thanks for posting that link..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

no doubt right! thats the shit dreams are made of


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thats what i never understood about his line, the Bx and the F1 tags. I havnt seen his new stuff , but i wanna now lol Fuck i wish had a terpine list handy , is there one?
> 
> Which pheno did you grow Pipe? i wanna say 3 but im bad im the mem dept haha


Hey Dizzle, Here's a quote frome one of Mosca's testers:

"Here is the breakdown for everyone, Mosca has Reeferman's F4 and Wallyduck's F5, The Reef line was selected and inbred for the Pink Candy Grapefruit phenotype, while the Wally Line was selected and inbred for the Pineapple Phenotype, Mosca's "Prize Male" is his Wallyduck F5 Pineapple. The reason his Cindy is considered an F1, is because the lines were so diverged, essentially they were two different things, most people consider an F4 as stable(if selection is done correctly, that's the big difference between a Breeder and a Chucker), He used a Reef's Pink Candy Grapefruit C99 as the F1's mother, he used his Wally's (prize male) F5 as the father, both being their own thing, being used as P1's, it demonstrates F1-like hybrid vigor because of that genetics difference, A 50% PCGF C99 & A 50% Pineapple C99, this is how he created his Mosca C99 F1. The C99 BX-1 is a female F1 he made, recrossed to his Wallyduck's F5 prize male. 
F1----(Reefs f4 mom x Wly's f5 dad)
Bx-1----{(Reefs f4 mom x Wly's f5 dad)mom x Wly's F5 dad}
The Pineapple yields better, so the BX-1 and the F1 yield the same, with the BX-1 you have a greater chance at the pineapple pheno, than with the F1. Flower time is same length, and any yield lost in the BX-1 is offset because you're supposed to be looking for the Pineapple if you get the BX-1, and the F1 is to find a pheno of each, and a blended pheno."

I hope this helps~BuilttoEnjoy


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

K friends got a question for you guys, say i had a single plant about 2 weeks into flower, lights come on at
12pm and go off at 12am. And what has to happen there is no choice  but i need to change the timing on
it to lights on at 12am to off at 12pm. I have never done this lol but what is the worst case scenario?


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 10, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem at all, just go 24 hrs. dark before switching (rather than leaving them on for 24 hrs.)


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Kinda what i was thinking  thanks lilbsdad


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 10, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> Hey Dizzle, Here's a quote frome one of Mosca's testers:
> 
> "Here is the breakdown for everyone, Mosca has Reeferman's F4 and Wallyduck's F5, The Reef line was selected and inbred for the Pink Candy Grapefruit phenotype, while the Wally Line was selected and inbred for the Pineapple Phenotype, Mosca's "Prize Male" is his Wallyduck F5 Pineapple. The reason his Cindy is considered an F1, is because the lines were so diverged, essentially they were two different things, most people consider an F4 as stable(if selection is done correctly, that's the big difference between a Breeder and a Chucker), He used a Reef's Pink Candy Grapefruit C99 as the F1's mother, he used his Wally's (prize male) F5 as the father, both being their own thing, being used as P1's, it demonstrates F1-like hybrid vigor because of that genetics difference, A 50% PCGF C99 & A 50% Pineapple C99, this is how he created his Mosca C99 F1. The C99 BX-1 is a female F1 he made, recrossed to his Wallyduck's F5 prize male.
> F1----(Reefs f4 mom x Wly's f5 dad)
> ...


good info. I wasn't aware of what the backcross referred too. I figured it was an orginal bros grimm c99 from before these lines were worked. That makes sense now that the backcross would have more PA phenos. It does get confusing when you start getting into what a p1 is and so forth. If you think about it, c99 was already an IBL so any continuation should technically been f-whatever but not 1 or 2. IMO, in order to create an F1 hybrid, you have to use 2 completely* different* lines. Think about it, the thing that gives them the hybrid vigor is that they are unrelated and recessive combinations are extremely unlikely in that generation. Only the dominant genes will be evident and stable if the parents are true breeding. For these we can say that really it's just a IBL that has been worked by two seperate breeders and they chose to focus on different aroma phenotypes. Other than that, they are basically still the same line and probably breed true for many other characteristics but I think the "hybrid vigor" statement is nothing more than advertising. Their products look good though. 
I remember getting very confused about Joey Weed's Blueberry as well. "we are offering this in F2 form" What the hell does that even mean? BB is an F3 or F4 or something so how do you go backwards? He said the pollen came from DJ Short himself, so maybe it was BB F1 pollen but even then it's not an F2 but then again it's even less of a f1 and nowhere near being a stable continuation, F5 F6 etc. I just chalk it up to F2 being synanomous(sp?) with copies since most "strains" are F1s. For what it's worth, i grew 2 of the blueberries and got 2 very different plants so F2 is a pretty fair description. Also, it seems like someone else's F2 could be your own P1 true breeding parent and continuing someone else's line could result in a totally different type of plants unless your selecting for the same qualities as the original breeder, so it's really hard to put labels on it like that.

Dizzle I'm growing the Pineapple obviously . They have been treating me well, 100% germ, very stable growth and even I can get some cuts to root.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> K friends got a question for you guys, say i had a single plant about 2 weeks into flower, lights come on at
> 12pm and go off at 12am. And what has to happen there is no choice  but i need to change the timing on
> it to lights on at 12am to off at 12pm. I have never done this lol but what is the worst case scenario?


Flowering is induced by the amount of dark they get. You can flower girls with 24 hours on and then 12 hours off if you wanted to from what I understand. So you can do whatever you want as long as they don't start recieving less than 12 hours darkness at a time. I am assuming that heat or electreicity is the reason for the change so just leaving the light off for a day like Lil B said would probably be the most sensible option.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks pipe dream! Wish i had a other options this dam blazing blue just geting to big for the little area its in so im trying to move her to the big room


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thanks pipe dream! Wish i had a other options this dam blazing blue just geting to big for the little area its in so im trying to move her to the big room


well you might get a lil stretch if you go longer dark period, especially if they are still growing. IDK. Good luck.

What is blazing blues?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Sure fire seeds: blazing blue ( blues/livers x Casey jones)


----------



## JCashman (May 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Here is the Gotham Genetic collection... I was going batty just putting it all together.....


 very nice list batman! *LIKE*


----------



## Higher Medz (May 10, 2012)

35 new strains from Garden Of Dreams releasing on CC and the farm very soon

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/35-strain-genetics-list.46775/


----------



## JCashman (May 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 35 new strains from Garden Of Dreams releasing on CC and the farm very soon
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/35-strain-genetics-list.46775/


so they are mostly just repackaging a bunch of of breeders gear it seems?


----------



## cerberus (May 10, 2012)

mosca c99 bx1


and my MOB (maine strain) x Mosca c99 bx1 @ 2 weeks


I can't complain about mosca at all. the c99 was dank, it crossed beautifully with another IBL line, the seeds came out like perfect f1's with a 3 basic phenos..

just my .02


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> added a pack of Kakalak Kush to my Blueberry Blast and Purple Monkey Balls order
> 
> have 12 new strains going in to flower to test next week...then i wanna do a test with about 15 strains...my problem is, i have to choose from these, and have to put them to soak soon...
> 
> ...


Haven't germed Space Dawg yet, but I have 10 seeds...will be interested in those results.


----------



## TheChosen (May 10, 2012)

Moonshine from RD just got his warehouse grow thread put back up on ICMag. 


http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=201486


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> Hey Dizzle, Here's a quote frome one of Mosca's testers:
> 
> "Here is the breakdown for everyone, Mosca has Reeferman's F4 and Wallyduck's F5, The Reef line was selected and inbred for the Pink Candy Grapefruit phenotype, while the Wally Line was selected and inbred for the Pineapple Phenotype, Mosca's "Prize Male" is his Wallyduck F5 Pineapple. The reason his Cindy is considered an F1, is because the lines were so diverged, essentially they were two different things, most people consider an F4 as stable(if selection is done correctly, that's the big difference between a Breeder and a Chucker), He used a Reef's Pink Candy Grapefruit C99 as the F1's mother, he used his Wally's (prize male) F5 as the father, both being their own thing, being used as P1's, it demonstrates F1-like hybrid vigor because of that genetics difference, A 50% PCGF C99 & A 50% Pineapple C99, this is how he created his Mosca C99 F1. The C99 BX-1 is a female F1 he made, recrossed to his Wallyduck's F5 prize male.
> F1----(Reefs f4 mom x Wly's f5 dad)
> ...


Awesome 411 mang! thanks for posting that... Now i got why he called them what he did. Same line he just worked a diff way about it.

Reppage to you


----------



## racerboy71 (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Awesome 411 mang! thanks for posting that... Now i got why he called them what he did. Same line he just worked a diff way about it.
> 
> Reppage to you


 i'm glad i had someone do all the hard stuff for me so i just got the pure pineapple funk straight up every time...


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 10, 2012)

cerberus said:


> mosca c99 bx1
> View attachment 2161325
> 
> and my MOB (maine strain) x Mosca c99 bx1 @ 2 weeks
> ...


Wow
Im getting some MoB S1s, I have a friend that's searched for her forever.
Im going to hook him up an blow his mind!
How long does she flower? Is it pure indica? 
I don't know anything about it.
I think I'll make S2s of it for preservation.....

any info would be great,,,


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

new CV drop at canazon


----------



## TheChosen (May 10, 2012)

grabbed escd x chem and fire og x chem

Anyone else get anything?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

i grabbed from our local rep a bunch all ready *Garlic Breath* (Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Chem D BXII (Garlic Pheno)

*Dawg Jam 91* (Chem 91 Clone x Jazz Berry Jam)

*Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Alien Kush F2*

*Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Fire OG BX II*

* ECSD Clone x Alien Kush F2

* .. . . . also grabbed 3 packs of Pakistani Chitral Kush x Chem D BX2 (Garlic Pheno)


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

I got 2 packs of what was left lol


----------



## taaldow (May 10, 2012)

i grabbed some ECSD x CHEM D BXII (Garlic Pheno)


----------



## TheLastWood (May 10, 2012)

In 1 week I'm cloning the 3 a11g females and flodawgs and flippin em. There gonna be like 18" tall. I might have to top em to control em.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 10, 2012)

Damn hellraiser u have the fastest growing collection I've seen lol. You and karma. I started out like that, most of us start extreme but eventually slow down lol. I only buy 1 or2 packs a month now


----------



## Biggestpothead (May 10, 2012)

No updates on Bodhi drop


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn hellraiser u have the fastest growing collection I've seen lol. You and karma. I started out like that, most of us start extreme but eventually slow down lol. I only buy 1 or2 packs a month now


Just playing catch up  when i get the breeding angle going il slow way down! Gunna be sending some goodies to mr c to pass
out here around mid to late summer.


----------



## TheChosen (May 10, 2012)

mr c threw up a couple more packs

I grabbed another pck x chem d


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 10, 2012)

I wish I had lot of spending money to get some of the great gear...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> mr c threw up a couple more packs
> 
> I grabbed another pck x chem d


Must of missed it im still waiting to see


----------



## TheChosen (May 10, 2012)

im on the breeders market page for recent ads

there is a pre 98 bk x fire og bk

purkle berry and purple berry x fire og bx


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

JCashman said:


> so they are mostly just repackaging a bunch of of breeders gear it seems?


Yea. Taking a whole bunch of cuts in one room with a single male and letting the pollen fly. It's what breeders do when they need to make a whole lot of money really quick. Perfect example of someone doing something similar would be the Beanhorder list at Hemp Depot.



Biggestpothead said:


> No updates on Bodhi drop


Not yet. Could happen any time now. I'm refreshing both places at least once an hour except for when I sleep.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

I have all those was wanting the garlic pheno pk but seems the one pack per person is being supported


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

Yeah lastwood my collection would be way better if I hadn't of lost everything to Leo. I've been collecting for a while.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah lastwood my collection would be way better if I hadn't of lost everything to Leo. I've been collecting for a while.


Why i keep my been vault in a non hostile area


----------



## TheLastWood (May 10, 2012)

That's why genetics were meant to be shared. Like if alien got popped there would be no more alien tech


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

Gear still dropping at cz. Just saw some blueberry og


----------



## Higher Medz (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer, u beat me to that Blueberry OG, haha ur quick!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hellraizer, u beat me to that Blueberry OG, haha ur quick!!!


Fuck i saw that and was like hell yah


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

It showed it was gonna be an auction? Glad you got it. It was $25 right?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fuck i saw that and was like hell yah


Hell yea i don't blame ya...i saw it a few weeks ago too b4 i was accepted


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Dude mr c must of fucked up  may not get that one lol

Says starting price was 25$ but it was a bin for 70$ 


???????


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

current seed collection

*MD420*
-hawgdawg- Hog x Chem DD
-Alien v2 x Fire Alien
-Dog Poo chemdd x apollo13 bx
-BerrywhiteOG x Fire alien
-StarDog bx x Fire alien
-Bolt fire yumbolt x fire alien
-Dawg fire dog poo x fire alien


*Canna Venture*
-jazzberry jam
-x3 Mass super skunk x hindu kush
-strawberry x alien kush f2
-lemon Skunk x Kyle Kushmans Sytawberry cough bx
-x3pakistani chtrail x chemdd garlic pheno
*-*Garlic Breath (Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Chem D BXII (Garlic Pheno)
-Dawg Jam 91 (Chem 91 Clone x Jazz Berry Jam)
-Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Alien Kush F2
-Tenn. Hogsbreath Clone x Fire OG BX II
-ECSD Clone x Alien Kush F2
-Blue Magoo x jazz berry jam
*
Head Seeds 
*-wavey gravey
*
O.G Seeds
*-Zombie virus

*Exotic Geetics
*-lavender qrazytrain
-x2Supernatural(not the same as the other supernatural ...)
-lavander x untilamte

*Dank House seeds
*-Cheese Sak
-Sak
-Double barrel Og

*Immortal floer
*-grape head
-night cap
-jeffe cake
-kingsblood
-lemon nehi
-SR71 purplekush x king cross f2's
-moose juice
-headband bx

*Eugenetics
*-OG greze
-easy jack
*
AlphaChronic*
-Bubbalove
*
Top shelf*
-Sour Apple
-Exodus 99
-
*
Kingdom organic*
-super silver daze
-iron cindy
-deep phaze
-dirty girk
*
Glitch genetics*
-deep space glitch
*
Kens genetics*
-GDP x Sour desiel or the other way around not even sure if they are from them but im fairly sure
-Pure GDP
-Kens Kush
*
TVCG*
-generic weed
-Homewrecker
-zit
-tvcg's shit mix 09
-Shit out of luck
*
GGG*
-Grapestomper bx
-Good ideas x 2
-Grapestomper Og
-NYC Hp-13
-bright moments
-sun maiden
*
Gorrila grower*
-escd x aliendog
-cosmic dawg
-Alien fruit
*
Jaws*
Cabana bud
*
Mosca *
Bubba Kush x old time moonshine x yo mama 

randoms
-Z7 x sour bubble by magilla
-jock horror x bubblicous
-jock horror x papaya x bubblicous
-G13 thai s-skunk
-snowdawg x soue d
-gdp- black rose
-indiana bubble x Nepalis indica
-the white - Nepalese indica
-MGK Og Kush x Nepalese indica
-


so much from one site . . . . . .. .


----------



## headbender (May 10, 2012)

man im gald im able to get the cvs gear locally cause cz always drops at the most inconvenient times for me!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

I missed a ton of it  just goes to fast on cz


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

headbender said:


> man im gald im able to get the cvs gear locally cause cz always drops at the most inconvenient times for me!


ya . . .i get it from their local rep too . . . .


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

Samwell can u post a few shots of your hawgsbreath cut please? I have a cut of it and honestly I'm not impressed. I wanna compare.


----------



## headbender (May 10, 2012)

lol ya im not impressed at all by hawgsbreath i didnt get any of those crosses


----------



## headbender (May 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya . . .i get it from their local rep too . . . .


oh i remember your the one who hooked me up with the fire bubbas!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

The $16.00 experiment.







Was Alien trying to sell snake oil in his thread? I really don't see myself ever being able to use more than 20ml PBP Bloom and his feed chart says he feeds 22ml per gallon in Bloom.

Can't hurt to give a non toxic additive a try. Will report back if I see any difference at all.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Samwell can u post a few shots of your hawgsbreath cut please? I have a cut of it and honestly I'm not impressed. I wanna compare.


43 days










35 days


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The $16.00 experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been using this for almost a year now 

it is a perminate part of my line up with any nutrient program


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

Thanks. I was hoping for something farther back. Like a whole plant shot. No rush. But if you could I'd appreciate it.

We just got given a bottle of their rootamenatry


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

veg or flower? what week

\here is on either right before or right after flower


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

Either would be fine. Flower would be nice too. It's a strange plant. And to me the bud is nothing to write home about. I heard such good things about his strain. But it's on it's way out


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

I saw Sea Green being called "unparalleled rocket fuel for nutrient uptake"

I can see how adding humic acid would help with nutrient chelation. Fish emulsion also adds non toxic nitrogen which is fast absorbing nitrogen for plants. What makes this product special boggles me tho. I wonder if doing a side by side experiment with a humic acid additive and fish emulsion would produce the same results? Idk. I figure for $16 I can give it a go and see it it makes any difference.

Aliens Quote btw.." I use it from early veg all the way to flush. 1ml per gallon, and it is the most alive product I have ever seen in a bottle. This addition to my feeding regimen allows for better nutrient uptake and maximum yields without lockup or burn. It will be difficult to find out of the NorCal/Oregon area, but if you can locate it, GET IT...you will not be disappointed. Amazing stuff. "


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I saw Sea Green being called "unparalleled rocket fuel for nutrient uptake"
> 
> I can see how adding humic acid would help with nutrient chelation. Fish emulsion also adds non toxic nitrogen which is fast absorbing nitrogen for plants. What makes this product special boggles me tho. I wonder if doing a side by side experiment with a humic acid additive and fish emulsion would produce the same results? Idk. I figure for $16 I can give it a go and see it it makes any difference.
> 
> Aliens Quote btw.." I use it from early veg all the way to flush. 1ml per gallon, and it is the most alive product I have ever seen in a bottle. This addition to my feeding regimen allows for better nutrient uptake and maximum yields without lockup or burn. It will be difficult to find out of the NorCal/Oregon area, but if you can locate it, GET IT...you will not be disappointed. Amazing stuff. "


ya i use it from day one almost . . . . . .its great for teas . .. . .and another product by the same company called true blooms . .used as a spray with sea green will eliminate the worry for bud rot in late flower . .. . use it in early to late flower i am told (i stop at week 5)and stop a few weeks before harvest . .. . .call the benificail biologies people they will tell you the same thing . . . . .never had much issues with bud rot but have had zero since


----------



## wesman420 (May 10, 2012)

Here's my 2011-2012 collection I started collecting these in november and still collecting of course I have spent close to 4k in the last 5months some are not shown in the pic like ograskal Fire alien urkle,whitefire,the white s1 and fire alien strawberry. I also have a mother of ogk #18 from the first batch to thet tude back about four maybe five yrs ago also have a sun maiden mother and ghost train haze 1(Og leaning) mother.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

well thats a damn big haul to pop up on your first post wesman. 
lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> well thats a damn big haul to pop up on your first post wesman.
> lol.


What i was thinking


----------



## JCashman (May 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea. Taking a whole bunch of cuts in one room with a single male and letting the pollen fly. It's what breeders do when they need to make a whole lot of money really quick. Perfect example of someone doing something similar would be the Beanhorder list at Hemp Depot.


 right. but i mean, are they even doing that? from the list i looked at, it's a bunch of other peoples' strains. for example the Tahoe OG on their list has the exact lineage and word for word, copy and pasted description as seen at cali connects Tahoe OG on attitude, and there are a few other strains that i noticed are exactly the same position. it had me thinking this guy is just repackaging other peoples beans.



wesman420 said:


> Here's my 2011-2012 collection I started collecting these in november and still collecting of course I have spent close to 4k in the last 5months some are not shown in the pic like ograskal Fire alien urkle,whitefire,the white s1 and fire alien strawberry. I also have a mother of ogk #18 from the first batch to thet tude back about four maybe five yrs ago also have a sun maiden mother and ghost train haze 1(Og leaning) mother.


lookin good Wes. love those tins. i got one sent for free with an order i made one time, great for the UFOs


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 10, 2012)

Nice first post Wesman. Welcome to the club


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Hazey is spating bs again lol its a must see


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 10, 2012)

I think you'll like the SeaGreen Batman. I also wish I knew what else was in it other than fish protein and humic. I use from seedling to week 7 flower.

nice pics Samwell

Watched the cv at cz drop come and go today. Glad I resisted the urge. Which means....I just got my tent set up and the fire built for the Bodhi drop. Camping time! Not going to miss this one. Cmon Tude. Something from this drop, Purple Monkey Balls, and Cosmic Dawg are my next round of germing. The 48 day SpaceBubba might join too.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> I think you'll like the SeaGreen Batman. I also wish I knew what else was in it other than fish protein and humic. I use from seedling to week 7 flower.
> 
> nice pics Samwell
> 
> Watched the cv at cz drop come and go today. Glad I resisted the urge. Which means....I just got my tent set up and the fire built for the Bodhi drop. Camping time! Not going to miss this one. Cmon Tude. Something from this drop, Purple Monkey Balls, and Cosmic Dawg are my next round of germing. The 48 day SpaceBubba might join too.


What I do know from research... "microbe's further process the humic acids to produce fulvic acid. fulvic acid can be absorbed and the uptake of other nutrients can be increased. Not only does fulvic acid improve the transport of fertilizer minerals within the plant, but it also helps to transport other plant fluids more efficiently, including those responsible for terpines (smell and flavour) and resin production."

Theres an excellent thread on Chelation here.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fuck i saw that and was like hell yah



Right that blueberry OG sounds like fire lol and I still want that Orange Kush


----------



## wesman420 (May 10, 2012)

lol I been here for awhile just lurking thought it's time to start contributing plus I'm addict to seeds lol I love this thread it's pretty cool how long it got in such little time


----------



## wesman420 (May 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice first post Wesman. Welcome to the club


 Thanks brother


----------



## Higher Medz (May 10, 2012)

Arctic Fallout!!!
WOW...that's some good herb...def recommend if u have these beans to pop that shit
i only tried 1 of 4 phenos so far and i'm loving it..smell and flavour really came out in the cure and it's only been 6 days in a jar...first one is a lil more on the chem '91 side but still has some snow lotus flavor and high in there

all went 9.5 - 10 weeks
will post some bud shots l8r


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

Just read most of that Moonshine/RD thread. Sick setup, he is a good grower, and he was/is a complete egomaniac with a misguided view of mmj. To admit that he would join the darkside to be a grower for a monsanto led wherehouse, or grow for the govt. shows what a prick he is....then he ended his contract with his backer, whom he called a "peon", because the money man wanted to turn it into something too mainstream for Moonshine. What a fucking hypocrite. Holy shit. I am glad all I have purchased from them is RugBurn OG and will stop at that. 

thx for the link Batman. I am trying to absorb as much info about the relationships between organic nutrients as I can (ie. myco and molasses).

Higher Medz - Good to hear you say that. I have 20 AF and haven't germed any yet. Your post moved them up the list.

Welcome wesman, nice collection.

I transplanted my Eisbaer and Plushberry today and flipped em. Gonna be bushy. My Tahoe reg was a male that showed preflower nut clusters after 45 days veg....got the chop. Thought about keeping him because the fan leaves were enormous and he looked healthy, but nah. Dialing in my perpetual and focusing on drying and curing took precedence over building a refridgerator "dude box" with cfl's just to collect a little pollen. 
Cmon Tude, I want Bodhi!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

I think if the bodhi drop would happen and after the cz drop today i could get some dam sleep
at night lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

I know right?! I'm getting a little tired of watching infomercials  I think I have my want list all together.. kind of a small one this go around


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

I will be happy with a couple pack of there gear 

But i fear its going to be a lag fest


----------



## bombudburner (May 11, 2012)

Biggestpothead said:


> No updates on Bodhi drop


Two days ago...



bodhiseeds said:


> gojis are in the mail to the tude, im shucking away to get some into a breedbay pack with pk x uzbek and sunshine daydream..... things are happening in stages untill i can clone myself....


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

all my SSSL are sexed  2 mALE 4 females.. I'll take those numbers


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Were those the bodhi freebies?


----------



## headbender (May 11, 2012)

ya the sssl was the freebies from the moonwalk drop


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Nice i managed to get a pack of those only due to bodhi comping me what the tude forgot to send


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I think if the bodhi drop would happen and after the cz drop today i could get some dam sleep
> at night lol


What is this... "sleep..." you speak of?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> What is this... "sleep..." you speak of?


Its a nice thought lol


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I know right?! I'm getting a little tired of watching infomercials  I think I have my want list all together.. kind of a small one this go around


You may have been the only one here who got the Dream Lotus. /jealous, and props to you. Because I missed that freakish 5:30 am PST drop, I told myself Snowhigh and May Bodhi would be my next beans. I got the BBB and PMB (yesss), then got paid +bonus from work. I still only have A13xA11 and Blue Paki from Bodhi. I really want an Appalachia cross of his. Actually, anything of his. 

I vaguely remember someone mentioning what was available from HOF at the Tude a few hundred pgs back....but now the Frost Hammer and Snow Diesel are up, with the others being sold out. Strange but cool rotation of availability. I have 20GP, 20AF, and 10Chemglue...and thinking about getting both of these others. Right now a tossup between 303 BioDiesel or the HoF Snow Diesel to add to my Bodhi order.


----------



## wesman420 (May 11, 2012)

sleep...lol Ihave been waiting on that bodhi drop ever since I missed the last one I have 2 packs of the heirloom 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5 on ice.


----------



## wesman420 (May 11, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Right now a tossup between 303 BioDiesel or the HoF Snow Diesel to add to my Bodhi order.


I have both 303 bio diesel and Hof snow diesel. The 303 beans look very healthy and come well protected. The Hof snow diesel were very small one seed was cracked and they came in a little zip lock baggie


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> You may have been the only one here who got the Dream Lotus. /jealous, and props to you. Because I missed that freakish 5:30 am PST drop, I told myself Snowhigh and May Bodhi would be my next beans. I got the BBB and PMB (yesss), then got paid +bonus from work. I still only have A13xA11 and Blue Paki from Bodhi. I really want an Appalachia cross of his. Actually, anything of his.
> 
> I vaguely remember someone mentioning what was available from HOF at the Tude a few hundred pgs back....but now the Frost Hammer and Snow Diesel are up, with the others being sold out. Strange but cool rotation of availability. I have 20GP, 20AF, and 10Chemglue...and thinking about getting both of these others. Right now a tossup between 303 BioDiesel or the HoF Snow Diesel to add to my Bodhi order.


I really hope the Dream Lotus are winners... wanted to run the freebies first to get a little feel for his gear before I run something main line of his (might be backwards thinking) but, these things are pretty auto pilot besides a bumb PH tester trying to make life difficult a few weeks back.

I'll be cracking them open sooner then later... espessially with my undecidablility on keeping these 19 plushberry i cracked open o my (purple bitch that's really a bitch and not a hermie) 

hmmm, 19 spots would be open..... Lol


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

I got some Buddha Tahoe OG going, and a few freebies, Pineapple express, OG#18, and a Connie Chung. On deck I have Fugu Kush, Raskal's OG, and Tahoe/Bubba. Then I'll prob do an alien and white fire run with the various crosses I have of them; Aliendawg, ECSDxAliendawg, and throw in some Firestarters and Strawberry Fire. Hopefully I can find something worth a damn in that, lol...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

You will for sure in the firestarters


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I really hope the Dream Lotus are winners... wanted to run the freebies first to get a little feel for his gear before I run something main line of his (might be backwards thinking) but, these things are pretty auto pilot besides a bumb PH tester trying to make life difficult a few weeks back.
> 
> I'll be cracking them open sooner then later... espessially with my undecidablility on keeping these 19 plushberry i cracked open o my (purple bitch that's really a bitch and not a hermie)
> 
> hmmm, 19 spots would be open..... Lol


You really thinking about ditching them? Keep them bro, you'll find a winner. I'm happy I ran mine, I def found some fire. Don't let everyone get you down. I've ran them. I do get nanners on my BCS pheno, but it isn't so bad as to ruin anything. Just pick them off. The purple bitch is a fucking huge producer and has a very distinct nice smell. 

The pink pheno I have is really special on her own, huge cola producer, smell is out of this world. I think I've been running her too long and plan on taking her only 8 weeks this time to preserve the smell and keep the high buzzy. and I normally would keep her, but the autoflowering issue pisses me off a bit. I plan on running them again, doing a larger selection looking for that very special lady. She is in there for sure. 

seriously though, I wouldn't take anything past 60 days unless it is for sure looking like its finishing. If it is sativa dom, plan on taking it at 56.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You will for sure in the firestarters


Ya I want to get to those for sure, but I've been dying to get to the Raskal and the Bubba crosses. I want to see how my Bubba stacks up next to them. And the Raskal was a gift from a good friend who had found his keeper pheno and gave me the rest. I only have 4 and I want them to do well lol. Might do some F2's with them to get a good variety in the future to go through, as they aren't available anymore. Something to think about.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> You really thinking about ditching them? Keep them bro, you'll find a winner. I'm happy I ran mine, I def found some fire. Don't let everyone get you down. I've ran them. I do get nanners on my BCS pheno, but it isn't so bad as to ruin anything. Just pick them off. The purple bitch is a fucking huge producer and has a very distinct nice smell.
> 
> The pink pheno I have is really special on her own, huge cola producer, smell is out of this world. I think I've been running her too long and plan on taking her only 8 weeks this time to preserve the smell and keep the high buzzy. and I normally would keep her, but the autoflowering issue pisses me off a bit. I plan on running them again, doing a larger selection looking for that very special lady. She is in there for sure.
> 
> seriously though, I wouldn't take anything past 60 days unless it is for sure looking like its finishing. If it is sativa dom, plan on taking it at 56.





I have the three that didn't hermie on me (bad) curing right now, to be 100% honest if I didn't get a purple pheno to smell I would have ditched this strain... the smell on my green pheno's is nothing like the BCS pheno that I tossed due to extreme nanners..

the smell is ranging from 
lemon lime (boring)pheno1
"sugar/sweet " lemon aid pheno2
greenish hints and sugar/sweet pheno3



DAMN YOU Black Cherry Soda!!!! you smelled so fucking goooooooooooooooood!!!!

p.s THANKS for the info on the run times


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I really hope the Dream Lotus are winners


Something in my gut tells me the Dream Lotus are gold. Hope he continues the line. Continued luck with your Plush and purple hunt. I can't even really hope or wish for a certain pheno only popping 1 Plush seed, but I vegged mine for 50 days and it is showing me only lady pre-flowers going into flip this morning. 

I want to see the Fugu when you grow it Nightbird.

I wish I could spread more rep around.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

I guess I got lucky then. I got a very good representation of all 3 phenos and they were all great. The purple plush is my biggest yielder by far. Big purple chunky buds. Wiffle ball bat colas. The Pink is the 2 liter tops. Both have a great smell, though the pink has my favorite smell, the purple's smell grew on me. It doesn't smell like black cherries, though. It is a more musky floral smell, very very smell. Trich coverage is off the charts. I just am talking myself out of letting something go, lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Something in my gut tells me the Dream Lotus are gold. Hope he continues the line. Continued luck with your Plush and purple hunt. I can't even really hope or wish for a certain pheno only popping 1 Plush seed, but I vegged mine for 50 days and it is showing me only lady pre-flowers going into flip this morning.


wish you luck on your plush run as well AG! 

The SSSL are very very stretchy for 3 out of the 6 phenos 2 males one short one tall.. and all but one of the females are tall with the last being about 8-10'' tall and bushed like a champ


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Man if there that good keep that ship, but for me if theres nanners its gone! Cant take a chance on loosing my stock.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Something in my gut tells me the Dream Lotus are gold. Hope he continues the line. Continued luck with your Plush and purple hunt. I can't even really hope or wish for a certain pheno only popping 1 Plush seed, but I vegged mine for 50 days and it is showing me only lady pre-flowers going into flip this morning.
> 
> I want to see the Fugu when you grow it Nightbird.
> 
> I wish I could spread more rep around.


Me too.  I will be sure to post pics here when I get into it. I'm calling this next run my Bubba run. I have the Fugu Kush, some Tahoe/Bubba, and my old school pre-98 I'll be running all at the same time. I wanna see how mine matches up against others. I'm really dialing her in. She is really nasty. I'll have to get some pics of her. She is at week 6 right now and looks done. I'm gonna take her to week 8 though. She is getting such amazing purple highlights right now. This is shaping up to be my best run of her yet.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I guess I got lucky then. I got a very good representation of all 3 phenos and they were all great. The purple plush is my biggest yielder by far. Big purple chunky buds. Wiffle ball bat colas. The Pink is the 2 liter tops. Both have a great smell, though the pink has my favorite smell, the purple's smell grew on me. It doesn't smell like black cherries, though. It is a more musky floral smell, very very smell. Trich coverage is off the charts. I just am talking myself out of letting something go, lol.


LOL! well if you want to let me try her out by all means you can lend her to me... I'll keep her safe for awhile for ya  

it's funny you say yours didn't have a smell of black cherries because mine was a Cherry/ backberry? cream Soda blast with berr-iffice sensations of epic proportions


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man if there that good keep that ship, but for me if theres nanners its gone! Cant take a chance on loosing my stock.


Ya normally its like that for me too. I had a really nice Agent orange that I let go because it was too much of a battle with her. But she didn't yield like this one does. It almost doubles the yield on everything else. With a 1 month veg and 6 to a 1k light, I'm sure I could probably pull around 2 elbows in 60 days. I am just limited by numbers, and I like variety.


----------



## palehawaiian (May 11, 2012)

I seeded my NYC desiel and over did it. Now sitting on like 15000 mature primo seeds. I'm popping 43 of them in red solo cups and fox farm ocean force soil. 36 inches under a 400watt mh sun systems ballast. That's my gorrilla supply for this season. I am popping 400 in solo cups and keeping all at three weeks of veg a suppercropping and fim one week before flower and see what she does.. all under cooltubes 600 watt x3 subsystems hps ballasts. That and 12 legal in the garden. In 4x4x4 foot holes with foxfarm and organics. Bonemeal bloodmeal and guano plus choice organics to be decided later. 

My current strains are 

NYC desiel
Purple headband (masterkush bubba kush and purple kush)
Purple skunk
cheesecake
Blackberry
Bluezo 
Train wreck
Atf
afgan gooie 
Crystal
rock lock
La Confidential 

U could pm me about some deisel seeds if u like. I have alot. USA only.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Just wish we could get a simple answer to the old stock and new stock!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> just wish we could get a simple answer to the old stock and new stock!


like!......


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Me too.  I will be sure to post pics here when I get into it. I'm calling this next run my Bubba run. I have the Fugu Kush, some Tahoe/Bubba, and my old school pre-98 I'll be running all at the same time. I wanna see how mine matches up against others. I'm really dialing her in. She is really nasty. I'll have to get some pics of her. She is at week 6 right now and looks done. I'm gonna take her to week 8 though. She is getting such amazing purple highlights right now. This is shaping up to be my best run of her yet.


If your next run is Bubba...take a peek at SpaceBubba from IF over at cz. JKahn pointed out to me the 48-55 day finish. I am hoping you get a crazy Blowfish pheno from the Fugu.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

palehawaiian said:


> I seeded my NYC desiel and over did it. Now sitting on like 15000 mature primo seeds. I'm popping 43 of them in red solo cups and fox farm ocean force soil. 36 inches under a 400watt mh sun systems ballast. That's my gorrilla supply for this season. I am popping 400 in solo cups and keeping all at three weeks of veg a suppercropping and fim one week before flower and see what she does.. all under cooltubes 600 watt x3 subsystems hps ballasts. That and 12 legal in the garden. In 4x4x4 foot holes with foxfarm and organics. Bonemeal bloodmeal and guano plus choice organics to be decided later.
> 
> My current strains are
> 
> ...


Chill on the offerings m8 read the rules


----------



## NightbirdX (May 11, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> If your next run is Bubba...take a peek at SpaceBubba from IF over at cz. JKahn pointed out to me the 48-55 day finish. I am hoping you get a crazy Blowfish pheno from the Fugu.


I really hope I do too. I want to get on some of the Blowfish that Hazeman has going also, hopefully he releases it. Blowfish is sick shit. 

I was thinking about doing a Bubba x SQ run. But I really just got done doing a run with a SQ father, and wanted to see what else was out there. I grew Jackpot Royale and Plushberry my last run, so I got a good representation of what the SQ male brings to the mix.


----------



## Bucket head (May 11, 2012)

Damn son, threads coming up on 2000 pages!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2012)

Met some folks that assured me female seeds. C99 was better than Mosca negra?
I have also heard their bubblegummer is identical to the old Amsterdam shit they smuggled back in the day.
straight up bazooka joe with the pink flowers...


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2012)

i do not think the zon is going to have a bodhi drop,i sure wanted that [tigers milk].


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> i do not think the zon is going to have a bodhi drop,i sure wanted that [tigers milk].


Bodhis spread thin atm but the CZ drop is all still on , and I've just got the next round of GGG sorted too...
*
Haarlem (ECSD x Anesthesia)
Pepe Le Dank ("5k OG" x G13Skunk)

Bastards Series 
-Colombian Gold - 
-Colombian Black - 
-Old School Afghan Haze - 
-NYC HP-13 - 
-Cerberus (NY OG Kush x Inferno Haze)-*

Next few weeks for this drop


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Bodhis spread thin atm but the CZ drop is all still on , and I've just got the next round of GGG sorted too...
> *
> Haarlem (ECSD x Anesthesia)
> Pepe Le Dank ("5k OG" x G13Skunk)
> ...


hope so,he said early may,but i know how this game can run you thin.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

What's everyone trying to score from the bodhi drop?


----------



## goodro wilson (May 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Met some folks that assured me female seeds. C99 was better than Mosca negra?
> I have also heard their bubblegummer is identical to the old Amsterdam shit they smuggled back in the day.
> straight up bazooka joe with the pink flowers...


I don't have anything to compare to but I've read they used original bros Grimm cut and I'm growing it now about 3 weeks into flower and I can tell u they are 100% sativa and fast. I thought sativas weren't very crystallized but I have a Pheno that is iced out.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Typically with a sativa you ar going to have shorter trichs. But they get frosty in my exp


----------



## genuity (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What's everyone trying to score from the bodhi drop?


tigers milk---sunshine 4---and i wanted lucky charms,but he says it will be sometime befor that one.


----------



## TheChosen (May 11, 2012)

Whatever I can get. Missed the CV drop and seedbay earlier this morning so I have a little bit extra for Bodhi. Definitely Goji OG, Tiger's Milk, Love Triangle, whatever cross of the white he made, and like I said anything I can get my hands on.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 11, 2012)

its all about the Goji OG.
anything else can wait.

2012 is the year of the Goji.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm getting goji. And I think that's it. Gonna buy two packs and hunt


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 11, 2012)

i really wanna get these timewrecks and more chernobyl going. i love chernobyl. its some frosty grade A+ rockstar weed.


----------



## taaldow (May 11, 2012)

*Goji OG and ** chernobyl for me *


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 11, 2012)

Goji, Love Triangle, and something with Appalachia in it if possible. Sunshine 4 looks great but I have a crazy amount of chem in my stash. 

forgot about prayer tower


----------



## bombudburner (May 11, 2012)

Already got the goji. I don't think they'll sell out right away. Got my sights set on a pack of afkansastan x talk of Kabul and Cali Yo. I hope the Larry og x Snow Lotus gets released early too with the love triangle. I have my eye on that one.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 11, 2012)

is the Prayer Tower releasing too?


----------



## cerberus (May 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow
> Im getting some MoB S1s, I have a friend that's searched for her forever.
> Im going to hook him up an blow his mind!
> How long does she flower? Is it pure indica?
> ...


be careful on the s1's a lot of people have had horrible luck CS'ing MOB. it bred GREAT for me, but i have heard horror stories from others.. 

She is super plentyful here in maine. MOB is mother of berry as far as i know but their are all kinds of stories.. I spent a good year really digging for her true story, but its obviously unprovable, but great! lol she smells super sweet and like jam (thus the name) great for pain relief and total fucking zonk you out high. super leafy, you gotta leave as many as you can since with her they really play big in the oils.. she is super oilly..
uhh yeah thats the smoke deets

she's actually an afganica, the less talked about 4th family (sativa, indica, afganca, rudermillis) so she flowers at 52 days more than 55-56 and you wont be happy, i have cut at 51 and been STOKED!

downside, you got to veg the shit out of her.. that part sucks.. she'll never get taller than 3.5 feet but she bushes like a real sweet heart.

she's a whore, and loves nutes, so you can feed her hard. BUT organic will treat you sooo good. i think all plants come out a little better in organic soil BUT mob is almost a must!
having said that here is my latest round of her in the flo-n-gro buckets.. 


good find meng, and to get her as far out as you are is awesome.

there is also info on her at KYG 
peace


----------



## tardis (May 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> i really wanna get these timewrecks and more chernobyl going. i love chernobyl. its some frosty grade A+ rockstar weed.


I got 2 Timewrecks. Love the flavor and one of them was one of the most beautiful plants i've ever grown. Very stupifying "huh" type high.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 11, 2012)

no more bodhi gear for me til i get something of his to work out....the yo mama and purple nepali was a bust....never had such a problem germing seeds before...


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

I'm sure bodhi will make it rite cmt if u pm him. I'm also goin for goji and if I don't get that then probably something from the back to the future project. .......I'm thinkin about just getting biodiesel or g6 instead.


----------



## bombudburner (May 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> no more bodhi gear for me til i get something of his to work out....the yo mama and purple nepali was a bust....never had such a problem germing seeds before...


I've never approached him with a problem, but I know he's gone out of his way to help people that have had issues with his gear. See what he can do for you.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Cmt pm bodhi hes a strait up person! And im shure he will make it right!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> no more bodhi gear for me til i get something of his to work out....the yo mama and purple nepali was a bust....never had such a problem germing seeds before...


 not what i wanted to hear as i'm working on landing some new bodhi gear.. supposed to be getting the big sur holy bud, the a11 x c99, a11 x a13, yogi and sunshine daydreams..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> not what i wanted to hear as i'm working on landing some new bodhi gear.. supposed to be getting the big sur holy bud, the a11 x c99, a11 x a13, yogi and sunshine daydreams..




You gotta enough my friend........


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

My a11s are doin great 100% germ.about to flip em....... hellraizer u should be a private member at cz.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You gotta enough my friend........


 yah well, you know how that goes, and not like i'm paying for them or anything...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> My a11s are doin great 100% germ.about to flip em....... hellraizer u should be a private member at cz.


Just says member, i would really like to test some of ink gear


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just says member, i would really like to test some of ink gear


 private members have to belong to nettics, regular members are people who have bought seeds from the jungle already.. new members are peps who are reg'ed but haven't bought anything...


----------



## Biggestpothead (May 11, 2012)

So did I miss the big Bodhi drop or is it yet to take place?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> private members have to belong to nettics, regular members are people who have bought seeds from the jungle already.. new members are peps who are reg'ed but haven't bought anything...



I am a member on cannetic  but it still says member on cz


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I am a member on cannetic  but it still says member on cz


 are you private or public on nettics??


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

I'm public member at cannetics and it says I'm a member at cz. I keep meaning to ask mr c if that's right? Cause I thought I hold be something else


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah well, you know how that goes, and not like i'm paying for them or anything...




Even better then......


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm public member at cannetics and it says I'm a member at cz. I keep meaning to ask mr c if that's right? Cause I thought I hold be something else


 yah, i guess it's private members on nettics get the private membership in the jungle as well..


----------



## JCashman (May 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Met some folks that assured me female seeds. C99 was better than Mosca negra?
> I have also heard their bubblegummer is identical to the old Amsterdam shit they smuggled back in the day.
> straight up bazooka joe with the pink flowers...


hey scar, i've ran both Mosca and Female Seeds C99 - i personally didn't think the female seeds version was better, which was why i grabbed a second pack from Mosca instead of from Female seeds, but to each their own. the flavor was nice on those, but i though Mosca was either more potent, or it just hit my head better, dunno.
i also ran a few of the female seeds UFOs which included a couple of their bubblegummer, and i have to say i was very impressed with these. my favorite female was a very nice yielder that finished with that bubblegum smell, although in veg and real early flower, it smelled a lot like c99 when u got in there and rubbed the stems. the BG was pretty potent as well. and i've also ran their(female seeds) Grapefruit. it smells and tastes just like the name, but the potency was entirely too low for me to run the strain again. if u have more questions, or i missed something, just post it or PM me.

<3


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> are you private or public on nettics??


Says public member


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i guess it's private members on nettics get the private membership in the jungle as well..


Hmm that sucks owell i sent a pm to mr c not a big deal just was looking to test some stuff for ink


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

I swear i read somewhere about the diff member levels at cz but I can't seem to find it. I thought the original cannetics members were VIP members and that we would be private members at cz? Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so. Hellraizer let me know what he says.

Either way hellraizer if you're a member of cannetics you are eligible to test gear for cz


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Ok nice il pm ink then and see whats up


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I swear i read somewhere about the diff member levels at cz but I can't seem to find it. I thought the original cannetics members were VIP members and that we would be private members at cz? Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think so. Hellraizer let me know what he says.
> 
> Either way hellraizer if you're a member of cannetics you are eligible to test gear for cz


 yah, i just went looking for the same thread karma, and i couldn't find it either... seems to have vanished.. i knew i have read it before as well..


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Got a snappy quick reply  i have been upgraded to private seems if you are a nettic member your private on cz


----------



## taaldow (May 11, 2012)

all 5 of my A-11 is above ground and the 2 black cherry soda are above ground looking good


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Nice taaldow you're gonna love the a11


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

Well you are a ct member so that means you are automatically a private cz member. Mr c had to manually change mine too since I was a cz member first then ct and it doesn't upgrade you automatically


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 11, 2012)

Don't think that Plush hermie issue has to do with new or old stock, I have ran mine twice so it has been at least 6 months since I purchased them. They are just hermie prone period. Knocked a branch of my Hazeman Madness off about a week ago and am taking a couple of hits............holy shit! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! KO'ed! Can't wait to taste this RMH too, someone on here was speaking highly of it and it smells pretty tasty. Might have to run a couple of these other Hazeman strains soon.......Gotta knock this harvest out before leaving to Vegas on the 23rd, can't fucking wait for vacation........poolside bungalow awaits along with some kick ass fights, I love it when they throw two guys in a cage to beat the shit out of each other


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Kinda figured that on the plush  still going to give it a go though


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

Yeah I told everyone they should jump on the rocky mountain high freebies. Hazeman has good as deals. Id like to see some pics lilbsdad


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

I got a pack of those


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I told everyone they should jump on the rocky mountain high freebies. Hazeman has good as deals. Id like to see some pics lilbsdad


 i'm still pissed i missed out on those white grape freebies that one time.. but he does have some solid sounding gear imo.. i got those madness's as well.. glad to hear it's fire..


----------



## headbender (May 11, 2012)

kab i messaged ya a few times


----------



## boneheadbob (May 11, 2012)

Baby Og is 7 week veg and almost 4 week flower.

The two bigger ones (not in the photos) are males but the BIG one I cloned and am making some F2 with this plant and the big male.

My Hazeman white grapes is looking dank also


EDIT
gotta keep my first ever grow report together

Heres some goji 31 days old



Papa goji, mama goji and baby goji. Baby goji was dropped on her head at ten days but I scooped her up and she did not grow for a few days. They are 31 days old in Roots soil and nothing else. The single pic is papa.​


----------



## Marley15 (May 11, 2012)

@ almost 4 weeks 12/12 on my plush b's, you all are scaring me! The 2 lanky phenos appear to be the purple ones, color visible on lower buds. Shorter girl still rocking it, hoping for a pink lady outa her. I'll report if any of em hermie, fkkk!


----------



## bombudburner (May 11, 2012)

@bonehead-like*


Boomshaka



bodhiseeds said:


> afkan tok, cali yo, and goji were sent in already to the tude....
> 
> im aiming for monday to send in the breedbay stuff......
> 
> ...


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2012)

Sadly I finally smoked some plushberry from Colorado an was totally let down.

Bravo on the Gogi bonehead bob.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 11, 2012)

I am so damn excited. Just ecstatic. I don't even care about the upcoming drops now. I just landed myself something friggin awesome. & it didn't cost me a dime!!!
& it's Bodhi related... and FTW!!! Hahahaha. Score.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I am so damn excited. Just ecstatic. I don't even care about the upcoming drops now. I just landed myself something friggin awesome. & it didn't cost me a dime!!!
> & it's Bodhi related... and FTW!!! Hahahaha. Score.


 very nice batman.. i just secured all of those bodhi's i was talking about as well...

hey, anyone know anything about a strain called purple nam at all?? i just got a few x's that have it in it, chem's sister x purple name, herijuana x ww, oops, that's not purple name, and like two others purple nam x's...

i didn't really find much info on them in the net, other then a few pix from thcfarm..


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2012)

I love getting seed you can't buy an sharing em as they were shared with you.
Its become my focus!
whooooooot!

The pm limit on RIU sux so bad.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

The purple nam is urkle x vietnam black I think. E.t from nettics is workin em. What'd u score batman?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Pm limit?......


----------



## throwdo (May 11, 2012)

what up were them beans at ha ha


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

throwdo said:


> what up were them beans at ha ha


In my vault


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> The purple nam is urkle x vietnam black I think. E.t from nettics is workin em. What'd u score batman?


 thanks lastwood.. i knew i was told what it was, but i forgot already, lol.. thanks again..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I love getting seed you can't buy an sharing em as they were shared with you.
> Its become my focus!
> whooooooot!
> 
> The pm limit on RIU sux so bad.


 not for me, lol.. i got a 1k limit.. sometimes it's too damn much as i'm horrible about erasing them on here and sometimes i'll go back and try and find something and it takes forever and a day to do so..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Pm limit?......


 yah, i think you only get like 50 or 100 pm's then the person sending them to you will get a notice that your inbox is full and they can't forward the pm at that time..


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Guess i never noticed being i have a higher limit


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Come on batman what is it?

Yo Gud I know you're lurking just wanted to shout out and say hi. Go 76ers!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Lost 2 horti bulbs today  wierd to loose 2 at the same time


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Ughh that sucks hellraizer I lost a bulb last week. Replaced it with a horti. I haven't used those in a grip


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Strange to loose 2 at the same time!

Well i replaced it with a lumatek bulb


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2012)

RiotBerry OG won Bud of the month @ MNS.
Shes lovley!


----------



## djmaya420 (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Strange to loose 2 at the same time!
> 
> Well i replaced it with a lumatek bulb


Hey go here an vote if u like the pick 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/527141-riot-seeds-grow-2-a.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Is that your shot scar?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2012)

No its Djmayas


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 11, 2012)

1st two Casper's I won off auction did not pop (day 9), pretty bummed. Scuffed 2 more and threw them in paper towels. CZ package still has not arrived....I see Mr. C dropped the ban-hammer...lol. Will try and get some pics up of RMH, for sure after I take them down. It is a zoo in my room with a couple strains still going and trying to big leaf and hang the rest. Full room of 707 has about another week before I start flowering and they are looking great. Big thangs in Lilbs future my friends


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

Who did mr c ban?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Djmaya got banned. 

Bodhi has a small interview in the new skunk mag.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Djmaya got banned.
> 
> Bodhi has a small interview in the new skunk mag.


Hes here never been banned , just talked to him before posting his pic.
Hope he dont get to embarrassed i posted her up here. 
But I like riot an that pic is nice....


----------



## TheChosen (May 11, 2012)

He got banned on CZ. I was browsing and saw a thread in the negative reviews section and was thinking oh no lol. Thread is gone and so is he.


I'm itching like a mother fucker for some Bodhi, this shit just needs to happen already.


----------



## bombudburner (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Come on batman what is it?


Ditto, don't hold out on us...




karmas a bitch said:


> Bodhi has a small interview in the new skunk mag.


I need to get a subscription already. There were 3 places that sold it on the island a couple years ago, now nobody sells it and we're down to our last bookstore.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

Karma are u getting airborne or pacific g13?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Funny how the negative thread is always cleared out lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Come on batman what is it?


I'll tell ya as soon as I get it in my hands. I don't wanna jinx this. 

So much good gear has dropped in 2012. The ganja gods have been really good to us. I can't remember a year that so much dank has surfaced. 

Fed my gals the SeaGreen for the first time. I'm using the GH Flora series nutes also for the first time ever. 
5ml Micro, 10ml Bloom, and 1ml Sea Green. Pretty simple regimein. I'm gonna bump it up a notch and add some Liquid KoolBloom and see how it works out. Loving the Flora Line so far. I've used both Botanicare and Foxfarm products in the past but the Flora series has been the best so far IMO.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 11, 2012)

Sea of seeds now has all of Subs strains.
Get the 11% discount and the price beats attitude
http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?currency=USD

*Sub Total**USD $94.02*   *Discount (11%)**-USD $10.34*  *Total**USD $83.68* 


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Karma are u getting airborne or pacific g13?


Its just g13 as far as I've ever heard. It's actually pretty common around here. Unfortunately I gave the person who offered me the cuts my list and this was the only one crossed out that he was unable to grab. It's relatively common like I said around here. So I'll just ask a different friend when I see him next. It seems like most people are getting rid of the straight g13 to grow the lemonG. Guess its yields better. I'm getting the lemonG as one of the cuts.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Bonehead what's your feelings on the goji so far? A bunch of us are about to grab it. And I'd like to hear your opinion. 

Hemp depot is still the cheapest place to get tga gear.


----------



## hydgrow (May 11, 2012)

CZ is on the way to be the next thc farmer. Negative reveiw= banned. 

Whatever I got my account deleted/banned first so beat that bitches.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

I dont plan on geting banned lol mr-c has always been fair and after the last order i got i wish i could get all my stuff there!
to bad more bodhi doesnt drop there.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2012)

don't mean to jump into the middle of a conversation , but here goes , any experience with blue mystic from nirvana ? i was talked into getting it


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Not really big on nirvana


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2012)

well they are easy and i have never lost any seeds with them


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

Im geting a cut of nirvanas ice


----------



## hydgrow (May 11, 2012)

Blue mystic is in my collection but I have not grown it yet. 

I didn't plan on getting banned from CZ either just after waiting a few weeks with no response and having a buddy join and receive seeds In the meantime I sent him a pm that basically said " did I say or do something to piss you off"..... No response so a few days later sent another Pm that said WTF can I get a fucking order or what. I want to spend some Doe. 

I was called a drama queen and banned. Never seen that coming. Lol. 

Definetly didn't plan on that. 

Any ways someone call me a whambulance! Hurry!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2012)

i tried growing out ss haze and had no luck my set up was not a good choice


----------



## hydgrow (May 11, 2012)

Every time I hear ICE I think of dog the bounty hunter. 

All the people he catches are always on ice. I know it's different but still Ice brah it's a killer


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

What's up Robert? Haven't seen u in while. Hope you're doing well. 

Ive grown nirvana ice and white rhino. The white rhino was garbage. I enjoyed growing the ice. The buzz was nothing special, but the plant was easy to grow,frosty,and smelled nice. It was however a one and done for me. And I haven't grown any other nirvana afterwards that I can think of.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2012)

the only reason i go back to them is because of the black jack , it was everything they claimed


----------



## hydgrow (May 11, 2012)

The jock horror I grew was good as fuck. But I was new then and couldn't clone so it was done at harvest. That was in 2010.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 11, 2012)

Bodhi just posted that white lotus is 3 months out. Someone was asking. Those should be killer


----------



## boneheadbob (May 11, 2012)

I was most impressed with the branching and the way all three grew symetrically and looked similar. The big male especially looked awesome. The two males were also in 7 gallon pots and were huge before I found out they were males. Funny thing was the female showed sex at week 6 of veg and the males did not show sex untill one week into flower, two weeks later. Which is a good thing, I believe?

The big male was by far the most inpressive looking plant I have grown and this female is right behind it. I can tell you they clone easily and mom is smelling like OG maybe a little fruity smell also.

So I took clones and chopped the giant males. My neighbor has both male clones outside tossing pollen and is gonna try making seeds for the first time. Its kinda funny to see a 65 year old fart all excited about dank all the time.

Its a wonderful hobby and makes souls happy

He did not let it veg so it is small and looks lollipopped but is starting to fill out with pollen sacks. I will take a pick of the male if you want to see it but it does not look so hot.

The fem will be 4 weeks Sunday and she is fattening up with lots of trichs. I grow organic and feed them sparingly so my main cola may not be a hippo dick but she looks like a christmas tree and there are plenty of cola sites


----------



## djmaya420 (May 11, 2012)

Hell ya they act like all is fine but it aint lololol


----------



## djmaya420 (May 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Bonehead what's your feelings on the goji so far? A bunch of us are about to grab it. And I'd like to hear your opinion.
> 
> Hemp depot is still the cheapest place to get tga gear.


Yup they are not going to get a cent from me an I run 6400 watts flower bad idea on there part


----------



## djmaya420 (May 11, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> He got banned on CZ. I was browsing and saw a thread in the negative reviews section and was thinking oh no lol. Thread is gone and so is he.
> 
> 
> I'm itching like a mother fucker for some Bodhi, this shit just needs to happen already.


Yup Im gone and so is my cash Fuck Mr Cacanetics and his Crapazon why is he so afraid of Riot pictures? Semi Poo Poo breeders Dude dont even think his own breeders are pro lol what a joke


----------



## TheLastWood (May 11, 2012)

If you could have 1 male from any breeder and one female from any breeder what parents would you pick? Id go with inkognytos pestilence and probably bodhis appalachia male


----------



## bombudburner (May 12, 2012)

Tough question lastwood...



karmas a bitch said:


> Bonehead what's your feelings on the goji so far? A bunch of us are about to grab it. And I'd like to hear your opinion.


Skunkmaster flex had a goji cut flowering in a thread at thcfarm. I'm pretty sure it's bodhi's cut. These are some things he said about it.

Skunkmasterflex said:
the goji is amazing. mind blowing. stacks up nice and even fatter the last few weeks. its def a hall of fame OG cut........

what up raw! when that goji is done we will def have to burn some to the face, shit has amazing flavor and buzz.

Thanks boss. She looks like autumn Haha....the goji is just a flat out frosty beast. I'll snap some shots tomorrow when I pull stuff out of the room she's in. Hands down one of the best og strains ever. 

Link



boneheadbob said:


> Its a wonderful hobby and makes souls happy
> 
> The fem will be 4 weeks Sunday and she is fattening up with lots of trichs. I grow organic and feed them sparingly so my main cola may not be a hippo dick but she looks like a christmas tree and there are plenty of cola sites


According to SMF, it doesn't really put on weight til midway through week 6.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info bbb. 

Djmaya you won't find many fans of riot here. But you will find lots of fans of cannazon,cannetics and MR. C. The breeders there rock.And not only do the breeders there Kick ass,but They are accessible. Which is huge.I'm a big supporter of both places. Mr.c has only been on point with me. Always gets back to me, I sent him a pm about my girl(stinki fingers) registering and her account was activated in under a hour. The freebies are worth growing. And it's a pretty drama free spot. I'm happy to support what's going on over there. 
As for riot seeds. I can't really speak on them. I've never ran em. And after the things I've heard about Matt and the way he operates I never will.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 12, 2012)

Wow lastwood that's a real tough one. I think I'd take bodhis snow lotus male or his Appalachia male. Not sure how I'd chose. Probably close my eyes and point. As for a female. I'm a sour d nut. But I have access to that. Maybe subs Apollo cut. Cause I really do love that strain. And Id put it up against about anything. Either that or eugenics C99 grail. I really want to run that cut.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 12, 2012)

*Djmaya *you got banned for posting a test grow thread for Riot seeds (which got deleted) then whining about it in the negative feedback thread. I'll let you folks in on this, but Riot used to be on cannetics, any of the regs in this thread can go see the proof if they're on nettics. Look at the "Bad member experiences" thread and you'll see exactly why MrC did what he did. Him and Riot have got a past and not a good one, so imo he's perfectly within his right to remove all & anything to do with Riot seeds. It's his website afterall!!
Most sites around wont let you post your test grows if thery don't carry the breeder in question, it's just how this works. It's seen as advertising and spamming, i.e. try and post his name on IC mag and you'll probably get the same treatment there too.


----------



## gudkarma (May 12, 2012)

ha ! what sounds more stupid than saying you got cuts nobody ever sees? 

you want me to pull the post in this thread, in turn making you look stupid, noting you have lemon g, sour d, and more?

keeping with the what you can/cant say theme : maybe the fagnetics photo contest winner should let mr. shapeshifter know from where he got that shoreline cut? 

would you have to give back that prize or would you get banned?
maybe we should find out?

people are entitled to their opinion... & if you love cannetics so much why post here? 

& what is this a little FAGnettics thread? 

i thought this was RIU?

wait... wait... wait... why dont a bunch of fucking babbies cry about loosing auctions, getting outbid, and dropping $200+ on some shit that may/may not crack? 

^ know why you have to CRY here right? 

------------> cause you cant complain anywhere else ! 

===============> oooops... mr. fagnetics with NO control over at RIU.

& it looks like i can say whatever the fuck i want.

& beans still fly to my door.
dont be fooled gear is everywhere.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 12, 2012)

Gud what the hells your problem?

Cuts no body else sees? Wtf is your problem.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 12, 2012)

Gud are u talking shit to me

I really don't understand why you are insulting your friends on here bro.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ha ! what sounds more stupid than saying you got cuts nobody ever sees?
> 
> you want me to pull the post in this thread, in turn making you look stupid, noting you have lemon g, sour d, and more?
> 
> ...


huh?....not too sure what caused that rant but i'm pretty sure you were whining when you lost the BCS auction at Seurbidz...


----------



## TheLastWood (May 12, 2012)

Damn last night I was going from bright moments to g6 to biodiesel over and over trying to decide. The g6 looks super frosty but I like the bio diesels genetics, but I do have the headband bx and no gage gear so was thinkin bright moments? ......and that's only if the bodhi gear doesn't drop soon cuz I may grab somethin from him instead.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

Wow i dont understand gud this hate here? Was there somthing i missed?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

doesnt to me sound like Gud is so much talkin shit about anyone or anything specific..unless his point being that u can't log on that site and post about a bad experience or problem.. and have the freedom to post say and share anything u want there like u can here at this place. and i get that. the forums represent the storefront and like Skunkmunkie said.. any post depicting a test of another breeders gear or advertising another site is considered like spam. the reality factor is. canna forums and websites are not run like a democracy. there is no free speech.. its someone elses server. their private property. to be a member is a privilege. whether its appreciated or worth anything.. that privledge, is a whole other matter. some of these sites are better than others. i buy at attitude, seurbidz aka breedbay, and that's it. alot of u folks buy at CZ. thats fine. everyones got their own personal preference. gud obv had a bad experience.. it happens. as far as posting riot gear on CZ goes.. thats just asking for shit. most respected breeders/growers really dont care for Riot. its his reputation and disrespectful actions that cause most people who know better to not even consider trying Riot strains. It was not only a month ago I got Riot booted from Breedbay for posting disrespectful images/words about Tga in a public forum using a fake account. Thats how mature and respectful Riot is. if u wanna support him go ahead.. but its only going to be expected that ull get flamed and booted trying to promote him on someone elses server.


----------



## gudkarma (May 12, 2012)

very accurate batman.

i respect a man who can easily read between the lines.

*

========> very very purposefully , cmt, i bid those seeds up just so you wouldnt get the chance to put them in your fridge!

how's that 100% truth?

you = keep for you
me = give to e$ko to make seed for all and remove the "bcs" value by making it free!

ultra factoid #1 : you put that fag post up asking me about outbidding you why?

cause you thought those bcs were yours?
waaaaaaaaaa ...baby says what?

like i couldnt have those beans?
like i dont have access this second?

please. i quit that acution once i found out its not an auction. on principal. same way i left fagnettics. on pricipal.
your boy PJ do any tissue culture yet? i mean, similar pricipals, he did talk all that professional level shit.

& buying seeds aint barret jackson homie. auctions ends on time... not keep going to drive up the $ w/ every late bid.

& hazey grapes aside, why is it cool for people to be called stupid cause they dont agree with you?
mods acting like fags when they're supposed to keep the playing field level. right?

like any of you know shit better... why? simply cause you spent more on beans? 

hahahhahaha, i say, show me whats in your tent/grow space not the fridge!

so show me.
i'll be back to see. 
make it an all visual response. no words.

no small minority, i think 1/4 of people who post here aren't very friendly with mr. shapeshifter... so let new dude have his fair say.

and if you dont like it... imma put bullzeyes on your every comment & turn up the roaster.

fair is fair. 
play fair.

this aint fagnettics.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 12, 2012)

ok gud, i don't understand half of what you're saying. didn't whine at all....in fact, i told you not to spend so much cuz more were coming...remember?....so yeah, was tryin to help you out. i've said it before, go ahead and bid on auctions i'm bidding on, if ya got more money, then spend it.

more online auctions are extending the time when someone bids close to the end, sucks, but thats how it is....but yet there ya go, complaining again.

and i definitely don't have to prove my grows man, i've done that many times over.

and why do you keep calling pj my boy? havent been on nettics or cz in well over a month...

so basically, you can go fuck yourself, mr high and mighty....and how about coming back down to Earth?


----------



## cerberus (May 12, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gudkarma again.







*





I have said it before and i'll say it again. Gud can be an asshole but that mother fucker seems to be on point 9 out of 10 times.

I don't know any of the facts on most of this shit, i aint on nettics BUT

i like your style man, i just hope you roll like this in real life too


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 12, 2012)

heres my girls tent grow space first time grower , first cycle






just trying to lighten the mood . . .whatever floats your boat rigth . . . . . .

integrity is important . . . . . if you got it you got it . . not everyone agrees with you and you cant make em . . .so enjoy your differnces . . . i just live life with zero expectations that i cant make happen myself . . .i expect and assume nothing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 12, 2012)

I ordered some of SoCal Seed Co's Dawg-Goo (afgooey x chem d ) and vgh og (tahoe x chem d). Hopefully they'll be some goodies. Anyone ever run Afgooey? All the descriptions I find of it sound dank.


----------



## gudkarma (May 12, 2012)

that's alright cmt... you can fag away & fuck yourself too!

all day.
every day.

no bcs for you?
too fucking bad!

what $200 piddly & no more $ for you?

i was into it for nealry $450.
not that hardcore? 

me = bcs 4 everybody
you = for you

^ on point

hey why dont you ever list those e$ko beans i gifted on that seeedlist of yours , fucker?
too high & mighty yourself?

or dont want the gudkarma "he seed jizzed on your lips too" connexion?

& ask pistles, farmboy, if i told him to "fuck off & delete my account"
go ask!

whine. never. even when they had me on lock pussy.

high & mighty... LOL! 
than you ^ of course... my ego permits nothing less 

& just cause i dont have to kiss dicks to keep my account , get fat gear, or whatever else doesnt give you the right to crack on me.
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

psike.

& seriously ask your boy about his tissue culture happenings. he was so nettics faux garden fierce that day.

ooops no mr. fagnettics to silence me?
guess not.

you guys turned this into a pussy fart thread where the best is the one who buys the most & most often.

i say => do the samwell and show it! dont tell me about lemon g, dannyboy, or whatever. 

================================> stash it, grow it, & show it.

best reccent on this thread... higher meds , dude is pumping out strains not stashing them in his panty-less vajajay.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 12, 2012)

Nice samwell your looks to be having a good first run. Give her props for me.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 12, 2012)

I'll have to look for bcs, if I find I'll share it.
Got some friends who owe me an have insane connect an collections...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 12, 2012)

skunkybuds said:


> very nice plants samwell





karmas a bitch said:


> Nice samwell your looks to be having a good first run. Give her props for me.


its my girls . . . . .im 4years in she is just starting and she pretty happy so far

shes got dog poo, zombie virus, Pure gdp, Cheese SAK, two Chernobly phenos, GDP x Sour D and Say(a Hd cross with soma lavender i accidentally made)


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> its my girls . . . . .im 4years in she is just starting and she pretty happy so far
> 
> shes got dog poo, zombie virus, Pure gdp, Cheese SAK, two Chernobly phenos, GDP x Sour D and Say(a Hd cross with soma lavender i accidentally made)


 what's the make up of that dog poo ssw??


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

Well gud im for the people, only reason im still here! Although i wont show pics here anymore, those of you that know me gud
you to know how i role! And i give it to you for providing to esko more props to yah! We all do our part. As a mod i try to keep
thing fair! One of my main plans for why im collecting so much is to get into breeding and gifting no proffit envolved!


----------



## cmt1984 (May 12, 2012)

lol ok gud, i don't even know where to start on that one....you're way far gone dude.

anything i grow has been posted here, there's no denying that.

they're listed, check my list again bro.

how do i kiss dicks?

what buddy, the science teacher? he's not on cannetics....thats the only buddy i remember talkin about in response to tissue culture....i'm pretty sure you're confusing me with somebody else judging on the amount of shit you're saying that doesn't mean a dam to me...don't know what you're talkin about.

lol $200...didn't stop cuz i couldn't afford it so don't act like you know me man, i just don't think any beans are worth that much.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 12, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I ordered some of SoCal Seed Co's Dawg-Goo (afgooey x chem d ) and vgh og (tahoe x chem d). Hopefully they'll be some goodies. Anyone ever run Afgooey? All the descriptions I find of it sound dank.


Im jelouse
that Chemdog male was insane!!!!
keep us updated....


----------



## Bucket head (May 12, 2012)

And not a single fuck was given. 


[video=youtube;6wS5xOZ7Rq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wS5xOZ7Rq8[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

Nice bucket


----------



## TheLastWood (May 12, 2012)

I thought we were all friends. We all love collecting/growing so no reason to bash ppl on how they get them or how much they spend.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I thought we were all friends. We all love collecting/growing so no reason to bash ppl on how they get them or how much they spend.


u know what fuck you lastwood!!! nah im just kidding lol


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I thought we were all friends. We all love collecting/growing so no reason to bash ppl on how they get them or how much they spend.


 I completely agree and find this all a lil silly! 






If your head hurts I have medicine for that!!


----------



## cmt1984 (May 12, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> And not a single fuck was given.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;6wS5xOZ7Rq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wS5xOZ7Rq8[/video]


lol now that was some funny shit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

masturbating with stolen cheese LMAO


----------



## hydgrow (May 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I thought we were all friends. We all love collecting/growing so no reason to bash ppl on how they get them or how much they spend.



Wait does this apply to me? I didn't think I had any friends. Hell yeah now I have like 4 friends. Holy shit went from no friends to a handful in just one post.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Wait does this apply to me? I didn't think I had any friends. Hell yeah now I have like 4 friends. Holy shit went from no friends to a handful in just one post.


 fuck off ... i hate you! < does that help? lol jk


----------



## TheLastWood (May 12, 2012)

Batman you just need to shut up and pop those fantasy islands already foo. Lol jk....... I just got somethin in the mail that I been really excited about. Since I been unable to source snocap clone, I got 3 beans of tga handicaped. Snocap x querkle. Just praying I get a male and female! ....... got em racer


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Batman you just need to shut up and pop those fantasy islands already foo. Lol jk....... I just got somethin in the mail that I been really excited about. Since I been unable to source snocap clone, I got 3 beans of tga handicaped. Snocap x querkle. Just praying I get a male and female! ....... got em racer


Ahh I remember that one.
I think I had a pack that I traded to someone mad long time ago. I'm gonna tell everyone what I have coming that I'm so excited about. Wasn't gonna say nothin until I had em in my hand but fuck it Idc.. Bodhi's unreleased Lemon Larry x Snowlotus!
I might take those in priority over the Fantasy Islands. Haha. I'll pop em someday tho. I want that Lemon Larry cross more than anything. Didn't cost me a dime, but it did cost me something else. I've wanted to do a Larry cross for a while but with only Cali Connect and Trichome Jungle offering a Larry cross I almost went with the Jungle. The Bodhi cross will be better I bet. Snowlotus usually isn't dominant in most crosses. But according to Bodhi it should up the yield.


----------



## Bucket head (May 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> masturbating with stolen cheese LMAO


Side affects may include: WAKE AND BAKES! 




mhmmm Larry x snowlotus!


----------



## djmaya420 (May 12, 2012)

To all Mr C fans Out there 
Ya Ya Ya thats why the cut of hp#13 x og and Hawgsbreath was gifted to me from Matt coo guess u can get with Mr C and why the fuck dont B ever drop there huh? Call his breeders semi pro Im good on that thanks thats what he thinks of his breeders coo ..... B semi pro and Snow, ya right and I could careless if he activates accounts with in a half hour he took a week to activate mine if u think I was trying to promote Riot then guess u aint seen my YT vid get real bro that dude has ripped ppl off ask yourself why he changed his name from Ripz lolololol watch a the vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVhfrIT8Abo have a coke and a smile and u know the rest


----------



## hydgrow (May 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuck off ... i hate you! < does that help? lol jk


 Can I wear the Scream mask? The mask from Scream... when I do you from behind... - Kenny powers

Can I wear the Scream mask? The mask from Scream... then will you send me some c99?...- Hydgrow


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 12, 2012)

Well, Just wanted to say... One of the Detroit diesels is a lady


----------



## TheLastWood (May 12, 2012)

I rly wanna pop these handicapped. I have no room to pop anything tho. Rrrg.


----------



## hydgrow (May 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well, Just wanted to say... One of the Detroit diesels is a lady


Nice brother way to go.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Can I wear the Scream mask? The mask from Scream... when I do you from behind... - Kenny powers
> 
> Can I wear the Scream mask? The mask from Scream... then will you send me some c99?...- Hydgrow


LOL Kenny fuckin Powers ... i only trade wives for Cindy


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I rly wanna pop these handicapped. I have no room to pop anything tho. Rrrg.


That's my problem.Things are starting to get real big and I can't wait to cull some of these males that are soon to show.

One confirmed VICS High (Spacequeen x killer queen) male... showing some nice color and trich production.. I might keep this one.

The Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlotus is gonna be bangin. I wanna get those and some chernobyls and timewreck going.. but I think I'm 4-6 weeks away from that happening unless I buy another light. I really want a 4ft 8 bulb h.o. t5 fixture.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That's my problem.Things are starting to get real big and I can't wait to cull some of these males that are soon to show.
> 
> One confirmed VICS High (Spacequeen x killer queen) male... showing some nice color and trich production.. I might keep this one.
> 
> The Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlotus is gonna be bangin. I wanna get those and some chernobyls and timewreck going.. but I think I'm 4-6 weeks away from that happening unless I buy another light. I really want a 4ft 8 bulb h.o. t5 fixture.


 i love my t5.. don't know what i did without it for a a few years.. i only have a 2 foot 4 bulb'er though..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i love my t5.. don't know what i did without it for a a few years.. i only have a 2 foot 4 bulb'er though..


same here 100w 4/22" , i woulndt part with it for nothing ... well maybe dirty sex with Eva Mendes lol


----------



## TheLastWood (May 12, 2012)

yeah I love my 4ft 4 bulb. I wanna get another one.


----------



## 400wattsallday (May 12, 2012)

when can i get some bodhi gear and how? ii hear u guys talking about drops, are they on the addituid?>


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> when can i get some bodhi gear and how? ii hear u guys talking about drops, are they on the addituid?>


 bodhi has some gear available at the attitude. not sure how much is in stock though..


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I've used 4ft 8bulb t5s for a while. I love em for veg,seedlings and clones.

Batman nice score!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> bodhi has some gear available at the attitude. not sure how much is in stock though..


none is in stock..
some is coming in the next weekish.
he's making drops in stages. so some soon, some more soon after that.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> none is in stock..
> some is coming in the next weekish.
> he's making drops in stages. so some soon, some more soon after that.


 yah, i had thought it was all out of stock over there as the last time i was checking it out, it seemed that all of it was oos atm..


----------



## 400wattsallday (May 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i had thought it was all out of stock over there as the last time i was checking it out, it seemed that all of it was oos atm..


ya i see that everthing is out of stock or bodhi. how do u find out when they are droping seeds?


----------



## TogTokes (May 12, 2012)

I am up to about 20 strains atm, still working on my collection.

Low Rider
Medi Bud
TNT Kush
Jamaican Dream
Mandala #1
Blue Lemon Thai
WTF?
Strawberry Kush
Chemdog
Ice
White Widow
Lavender
God Bud
Big Bud
Grand Daddy Purple
The Doctor
Sour Diesel
Permafrost
Purple Kush
Green Crack

Those are what i can think of off the top of my head atm. Will update as i see them / remember later.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 12, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> ya i see that everthing is out of stock or bodhi. how do u find out when they are droping seeds?


you stalk the shit out of the internet.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

^^^ lol^^^


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> you stalk the shit out of the internet.


 that's about it; i know over at the farm when say ogr was really hot, people used to camp out on their computers and just sit their and wait for that shit to drop..
but that's b'cuz ogr liked to do "limited" releases on all of his gear so he could get top price on all of it.. complete horseshit imo..


----------



## 400wattsallday (May 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> you stalk the shit out of the internet.


thats kinda lame. is his gear worth it?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 12, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what's the make up of that dog poo ssw??


*Dog Poo chemdd x apollo13 bx*


----------



## TheChosen (May 12, 2012)

Is that Subs apollo 13 bx. I grabbed a pack a few years back because in the description he says there are some phenos with some baby poo aromas which seemed interesting, never got around to popping them though. Still sitting in my drawer in the original packaging, wonder if they'd still even germ.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 12, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is that Subs apollo 13 bx. I grabbed a pack a few years back because in the description he says there are some phenos with some baby poo aromas which seemed interesting, never got around to popping them though. Still sitting in my drawer in the original packaging, wonder if they'd still even germ.


im not sure if its his male he uses or if the breeder searched for it but it definitely is that same genetics 

heres some dog poo pics


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 13, 2012)

really.... baby poop. 

and I was thinking the salted sunflower seeds was a bad aroma LOL


----------



## TheChosen (May 13, 2012)

looks frosty. I remember the first time I had to tie my plants up to the top support bars of my tent... thought to myself if anyone else has their shit looking like a puppet show lol.

hey to each their own sketchy. I'm not sure if I would enjoy opening a jar to full on baby diaper nastiness, but as I remember the description was rotten fruits with hints of baby poo. Could be worse. I'd take it over sunflower smelling shit anyday.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

Lol I dunno what's smells worse dog poo or baby poo? Lol
the makeup of that dog poo is the tits though! Where'd u get that at ssw?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 13, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> looks frosty. I remember the first time I had to tie my plants up to the top support bars of my tent... thought to myself if anyone else has their shit looking like a puppet show lol.
> 
> hey to each their own sketchy. I'm not sure if I would enjoy opening a jar to full on baby diaper nastiness, but as I remember the description was rotten fruits with hints of baby poo. Could be worse. I'd take it over sunflower smelling shit anyday.


Yea, That shit was fucking unbearable! 

I did enjoy the Skunk from back in the day so odder things have happen..LOL.. I'd have to smell it/taste.....


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 13, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Lol I dunno what's smells worse dog poo or baby poo? Lol
> the makeup of that dog poo is the tits though! Where'd u get that at ssw?


local breeder goes by lemonhoko on a few sites . . . . . .nationally he will be releasing seeds under the name MD420 a older name that some will remmeber and some wont . . .guy has been at it for 30+ years and has a imo impressive history with the plant


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 13, 2012)

ugh, what a shit day at work.

Batman - grats on the Bodhi Larry. Hopefully no thumbnail size colas like the TricJungle. lol

Lastwood- Did you pull the trigger on 303 yet? I saw that you were deciding between G6 and Bio....I was deciding between Bio and SnowGodess. Tough choices...lemme know what you pick.

Samwell- Tell your lady that her setup looks great. Good for her! Is the ducting hanging down her passive intake? Her and I have different tents but similar airflow it looks like.

My G13 Blueberry Gum still smells like ass-grapes, and I am harvesting. 

Dinafem OG is turning out to be fire! The sample chop was gasoline dank on bud squeeze and toke, but needed a bit more time....now 6 days later its 60% cloudy, 30% amber....chopppy chop. For a freebie, I like a lot.

Now that I have a bit more room, I threw a HoF Green Python and Immortal Flower Space Bubba into paper towel last night.....both short-medium height and fast finishers...so I can take atleast a month off in late summer.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 13, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Samwell- Tell your lady that her setup looks great. Good for her! Is the ducting hanging down her passive intake? Her and I have different tents but similar airflow it looks like.


yup that is her ducting is hanging down on the right

i don think she know how well she is doing for first time grower in organics. . . but cant tell her or she will get a complex . .. lol

when she finishes her first cycle i think she will be a lot more excited about doing it again . . . .. . . .


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 13, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yup that is her ducting is hanging down on the right
> 
> i don think she know how well she is doing for first time grower in organics. . . but cant tell her or she will get a complex . .. lol
> 
> when she finishes her first cycle i think she will be a lot more excited about doing it again . . . .. . . .



She is doing great. I am anything but a pro, but the plants look healthy, and the setup looks clean. My first time with organics too...maybe I have the complex lol (looks down at thumbs and hopes he sees green). When she harvests and sees an enormous pile of bud...or fills the numerous jars to cure, the smile will tell the story. Nothing like smoking what you've grown. Please tell her to grow the Zombie Virus, I have been curious about that for a while now


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 13, 2012)

Capt. Sticky...I have been looking at the 6-pack of Giesel from Socal that uses that chem male.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 13, 2012)

was thinking of bidding on Outlaw Genetics mental floss x double purple doja

any suggestions? know he's been around a while, anyone grow any of his gear?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2012)

Outlaw genetics = fire


----------



## headbender (May 13, 2012)

anybody know how i can block light from going thru ducting i have a hood thats right by the window im going to be venting out of and light shines thru the duct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2012)

Spring operated back draft damper


----------



## headbender (May 13, 2012)

but if the flow is moving wont the light shine through?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2012)

Yah but if your lights are out why do you need to vent?

Is it a constant for odor control?


----------



## headbender (May 13, 2012)

i mean light from the bulb shining to outside not visa versa


----------



## Airwave (May 13, 2012)

headbender said:


> i mean light from the bulb shining to outside not visa versa


Put a bend in the pipe, and paint the inside black to stop reflection.


----------



## headbender (May 13, 2012)

ill give that atry thanks airwave


----------



## cmt1984 (May 13, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Put a bend in the pipe, and paint the inside black to stop reflection.


that's what i did, minus painting it black, it works out real nice.

air conditioner filters help too, they're black and real cheap.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 13, 2012)

My Ortega hawiian x nev hz didn't germ.
Dam!

AAAAAAGGGGGGHHHhHHHHHHhHH!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 13, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is that Subs apollo 13 bx. I grabbed a pack a few years back because in the description he says there are some phenos with some baby poo aromas which seemed interesting, never got around to popping them though. Still sitting in my drawer in the original packaging, wonder if they'd still even germ.


They should germ just fine. I have original A13bx beans from the test packet and I have no doubt that they're okay. I also have beans much older than that and they germ fine and theyre just sitting in a dresser drawer.



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Batman - grats on the Bodhi Larry. Hopefully no thumbnail size colas like the TricJungle. lol


I know.. right? I've seen lemon larry pics before and theyre usually medium to heavy yielding plants. The snowlotus should bump it up a notch. I have no idea why Trichome Jungle would use a bud pic the size of his thumb to advertise his cross tho.




Higher Medz said:


> was thinking of bidding on Outlaw Genetics mental floss x double purple doja





Higher Medz said:


> any suggestions? know he's been around a while, anyone grow any of his gear?




I've grown a few DPD crosses. They're fun to grow, show a ton of color, and smoke well too. It's def gonna be a nice cross. I was debating buying them but I have too much going on right now. 

Here's Outlaws Dojaberry... I grew this one a few years ago


----------



## taaldow (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day To All The Lady Growers


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> was thinking of bidding on Outlaw Genetics mental floss x double purple doja
> 
> any suggestions? know he's been around a while, anyone grow any of his gear?


 i just won the escd x dpds and the bb x dpd's, wasn't really interested too much in the mental floss.. i'm thinking those ecsd's should be pretty sweet though with the added color of the dpd's..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

^^^Hell yeah very nice!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 13, 2012)

they look bad ass!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

Outlaws gear aint nothing to fool with lol ... i did the Merlin and the Monkey .. awesome!


----------



## John12 (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can use the fish dechlorinated drops to safely remove chlorine and chloramine from my water source? Ive tried letting the water sit out in a bucket with it being aerated with a air stone for 24 hrs before trying to make my ACT with great white humboldt es and dash of hygrozyme but am only getting slight if any microbiology activity after having it bubble for over 18 hrs. Can you guys give me some insight on this matter? Thanks


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 13, 2012)

throw in a 1/4 tsp of Hi brix molasses per gallon and your fine . . .and i only said use hi brix molasses cause thats what i use for teas . . . . . .other molasses prodcuts work well too i bet

Molasses nutralizes chloramine and chlorine


----------



## John12 (May 13, 2012)

awesome. now this hi brix molasses i can find where? Dont think ive seen those at the grocery store


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 13, 2012)

Only at grow stores its top of the line molassis, what i use in tea


----------



## John12 (May 13, 2012)

gracias fellows!


----------



## hydgrow (May 13, 2012)

What about grandmas molasses is that no good? Its for cooking not a syrup but molasses. I can get it at Walmart.


----------



## cerberus (May 13, 2012)

thats what i use. black strap, or unsulfered molasses


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 13, 2012)

Here ya go John12. Bunch of diff brands and they have hibrix

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?keyword=Molasses&searchBtn.x=0&searchBtn.y=0&searchBtn=search&status=Firstsearch&action=search


----------



## hydgrow (May 13, 2012)

I just got some of that B'cuzz sweetner off a friend who said he did not need it. I didn't know it was considered a molasses. Good to know.


----------



## John12 (May 13, 2012)

how much molasses should i use to neutralize the chlorine and chlorimine in a 5 gal bucket?


----------



## TheChosen (May 13, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> What about grandmas molasses is that no good? Its for cooking not a syrup but molasses. I can get it at Walmart.



I used Grandmas for a while because it is readily available but there is better. The different kinds of molasses are from the different stages in the refinement process. I haven't read on hi brix but when I researched molasses blackstrap will provide much more benefit to your plants than grandmas. You can find blackstrap at most health food stores.

I remember subcool said he switched from molasses to sucanat. Not sure what it is though.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 13, 2012)

Sucanat is cane sugar that retains its molasses content. Like dried molasses if you will.


----------



## Bucket head (May 13, 2012)

interesting 


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucanat


----------



## konagirl420 (May 13, 2012)

I use Rasta Bobs Blackstrap, I will have to look for your kind Hr


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> interesting
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucanat


 yah, i think succanat is the base of mollases,, you have to take the sucanat, grind it down then boil it into the mollases.. i watch the waltons, remember that old ass tv show from like the 70's? well, they didn't have any sugar back in ww2, so the two sons took that succanat shit and turned it into mollases so they could have some sweet shit without the sugar..
yah, i watch the waltons, got a problem with it?? lmao..


----------



## hydgrow (May 13, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> throw in a 1/4 tsp of Hi brix molasses per gallon and your fine . . .and i only said use hi brix molasses cause thats what i use for teas . . . . . .other molasses prodcuts work well too i bet
> 
> Molasses nutralizes chloramine and chlorine





John12 said:


> how much molasses should i use to neutralize the chlorine and chlorimine in a 5 gal bucket?


Thats a good start their


----------



## Smoking Loon (May 13, 2012)

Aint posted on here in a minute, but good to see you guys are still soldiering on. Ive had time to work some seeds lately, so I been lurking around this thread a lil bit. Me and my partner are working a real nice cut of lemon G. But I like to run genetics from seed once in awhile and add some variety to the garden. Have not ordered any new beans in a few months, but I got my eye on a few things Id like to add.

Popped some of "next gen" Romulan. Had a 5 pack and a 600w, figured why not use em. Anyone know of any Romulan journals I can check out, so I know what to expect?

I got better stock of seed, but it never seems like "the right time" to run em. 

Whats left of my humble collection...

TGA plushberry (10 pak)
NEXTGEN Grapegod (5 pak)
KOS C99 (10 pak)
SANNIES jackberry (10pak)
SANNIES heirjuana JBL (10 pak)
SANNIES choclate rain (10 pak)
SANNIES herbie X Lui X G13 (5 pak)
KC BRAINS Mango (10 pak)
MANDALAS Ganesh (10 pak)

and of course freeibies im failing to list.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that's the Romulan that last wood ran. He hangs here


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2012)

Smoking Loon said:


> Aint posted on here in a minute, but good to see you guys are still soldiering on. Ive had time to work some seeds lately, so I been lurking around this thread a lil bit. Me and my partner are working a real nice cut of lemon G. But I like to run genetics from seed once in awhile and add some variety to the garden. Have not ordered any new beans in a few months, but I got my eye on a few things Id like to add.
> 
> Popped some of "next gen" Romulan. Had a 5 pack and a 600w, figured why not use em. Anyone know of any Romulan journals I can check out, so I know what to expect?
> 
> ...


 i loved that chocolate rain, probably my number one smoke so far. incredible smell, and a really nice hybid smoke as well. really good all around..

i just was reading a gj on romulan, but it's outdoors and being grown in 45 gallons of soil.. just starting it though, so not much info on it.. this one was by capt stickyfingers i think was dudes name if you want to peep it..


----------



## Smoking Loon (May 13, 2012)

yeah the choc rain and jackberry im most excited about...Thanks for the heads up, maybe the wood will chime in


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 13, 2012)

Last Wood liked it I did not care for it. Shit hermied on me too, Grape God is much better IMO. I think he said his hermied too. It was alright but nothing close to the clone only Rom I used to get. Grapefruit Rom was even better than the Rom IMO, they gave me those for freebees a couple years ago when I bought the Romulan seeds.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 13, 2012)

I had 4 females from 5 seeds 1 never germed. 1 hermied 1 was good aand I kept the other 2 for another run. Both are keeper quality. One is very close to traditional romulan. Rock hard round buds caked in resin. Small buds tho. The 2nd pheno has much bigger spear shaped buds. I'm running em both again and will probably keep both.........also I got a blue dream nug and bubba kush nug from a friend. The blue dream is not all hype.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 13, 2012)

John12 said:


> awesome. now this hi brix molasses i can find where? Dont think ive seen those at the grocery store


earth juice hi brix is what i use . . . .google


----------



## Smoking Loon (May 13, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I had 4 females from 5 seeds 1 never germed. 1 hermied 1 was good aand I kept the other 2 for another run. Both are keeper quality. One is very close to traditional romulan. Rock hard round buds caked in resin. Small buds tho. The 2nd pheno has much bigger spear shaped buds. I'm running em both again and will probably keep both.........also I got a blue dream nug and bubba kush nug from a friend. The blue dream is not all hype.



same thing here...i had 5 but only 4 sprouted. just flipped them 12/12. i suspect 1 to be male. id be happy with just one keeper.

did you all get any herme9s with the grapegod?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Got some freebies yesterday in a cz order! Not sure about them?

Z7 x sour bubble
super lemon haze x sour bubble
lemmon skunk x sour bubble

All are 10 packs and breeder is magilla

Any info would be great


----------



## headbender (May 14, 2012)

got my gage testers today ill be throwing them in plugs tomorrow, plus i got replacements for my burgs that never popped there not burg but im pretty excited about them (pexps)xcdsd!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> got my gage testers today ill be throwing them in plugs tomorrow, plus i got replacements for my burgs that never popped there not burg but im pretty excited about them (pexps)xcdsd!



Nice bro


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got some freebies yesterday in a cz order! Not sure about them?
> 
> Z7 x sour bubble
> super lemon haze x sour bubble
> ...


Nice, wonder what Z7 is? sour bubble sounds delicious


----------



## cmt1984 (May 14, 2012)

gage green grape stomper OG in early flower. gotta love the resin production. i hit a couple branches with some purple plushberry pollen last night..


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

I believe The z series was from shanti and the Cbd crew.



> Hey bw, Welcome. The Z's are a Resin seed company strain Cannatonic they claim is MK ULTRA(og kushxg13)XG13 Haze which has a very high CBD profile. That was then crossed with a MNS Afghan/Skunk. I beleive they're both fem. and nonfem. versions. Let us know how they go, I'm very interested in this variety. Your a lucky man, I'd love to be testing those right now. Good Luck..


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Scarhole if that's true HellRazier I'd start with that bean  lol


CMT ... Dude, shit looks delirious already


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

goji


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

I thinkthe above description is of cannatonic.
Found this from shanti on the Z series..



> Join Date: Mar 2007
> Posts: 865
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Is the goji the only thing that dropped?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 14, 2012)

*Bodhi Goji OG now in stock at Attitude!!!*


*Bodhi Goji OG now in stock at Attitude!!!*


*Bodhi Goji OG now in stock at Attitude!!!*


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 14, 2012)

lol, we posted at the same time karma. SUCKS that I'm broke atm!! I know they'll be _long_ gone come Wednesday morning... :sigh:


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Hellraizer. I bet that super lemon haze is the cut that's been passed around. Theres a pick at in the bud pic of the month on cannetics of the cut I'm talking about. The z7 should be cool. I almost bought those when they were available.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

Thx sketchy I got mine! Sux for everyone who paid double last drop.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

I got Cbd outdoor 70% indica fems for 10 euros off the MNS auction.
They were so cheep I felt bad and I paid em 20....


Dr Greenthumbs cheese is back in stock.
Ill have to try it.......
(also his Chemdog an trainwreck are back).


----------



## headbender (May 14, 2012)

hell ya just got four packs of goji two for me and two for a good collector!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

Yeah karma when I saw that super lemon haze I couldn't believe it. Fucking dank. Id still never grow it.


----------



## headbender (May 14, 2012)

ya even though greenhouse is wack i do have to say i have seen some fucking amazing slh


----------



## headbender (May 14, 2012)

put alll my testers in plugs this morning 12 pexps x chem.og and 12 chem d allison x og!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

It really blows my mind to see people breeding with fems. ESP greenhouse fems. I'm telling you in a few years shits gonna be hella messed up. You'll see. I've only been growing for 10ish years and I've seen a lot in that short time. Just wait till the consequences of the fem bean craze catches up with us.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

And don't trip if u miss this bodhi drop. More are in the works. 


ive always run my seed plants on the sides of the room, not on the tables. this run i dedicated a 1k light to a dozen seeded strains and it greatly improved the vigor, size, and overall seed production... four of those plants were the nepali og painted with snow lotus pollen. im going to say each one of those plants produced close to a thousand seeds, compared to the usual couple hundred. this next round i have 3k devoted to making goji og, and the other 5k to other snow lotus hybs... making f2's of the goji picks up the pace even more, since the bud size is greatly improved, but theres a special magic in the f1's. i may make a goji f3 to try and lock in the og phenos more, in the f1 theres only a 30% chance of getting the full blown og stinker, but all the phenos are awesome.



theres a good chance they will be up when attitude opens on monday, but they may need to process them, the express mail could also be lagging too. i only sent in 100 packs, but i will send in more when they sell out, it just takes some time, and fyi im sending in the breedbay beans tomorrow, probably 50 goji and 20 each of the others..
__________________




"remember it's not how high you are, it's hi how are you"





​


----------



## headbender (May 14, 2012)

thanks for the courtesy reminder kab i was out fucking cold lol!
ive probably slept 8 hours the past three days cuz im rebuilding my room the new lab is looking sick though i cant wait!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Hahah yeah you sounded out of it! But it's super early there


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

got my Goji  two orders of two each... I'm super paranoid of my stuff getting threw customs after my last order from Irie Vibe was swiped  No choke berry for me..... two different addresses (bit extreme)


----------



## headbender (May 14, 2012)

ya it was like 5 all drops are so inconvenient for us northwest folk, who needs sleep though if it means ya miss out on all the good shit!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

1000th page in the thread!
Almost 20,000 posts...


----------



## hydgrow (May 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> got my Goji  two orders of two each... I'm super paranoid of my stuff getting threw customs after my last order from Irie Vibe was swiped  No choke berry for me..... two different addresses (bit extreme)


Two addys and two nice orders, baller status! Lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

there was 100 goji's this morning now we are down to 20 lol


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

I checked one when I first saw there were available and there were 64. Ten minutes later there were 30.

Got my 2 so I'm good. Maybe grab another when I place an order at SeurBidz


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Thx sketchy I got mine! Sux for everyone who paid double last drop.


was there any reason they were double ?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Yeah bodhi said it doesn't produce many seeds the way he was doing it before


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 14, 2012)

For all those lookin for BSHW
Chimera has one pack of Trip (aka danbo BSHW) x DJ's Blueberry $100-
at sbay...

Only 10 packs of goji left... Think i may skip this drop tho... Grab em at seur...


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah bodhi said it doesn't produce many seeds the way he was doing it before


I see I see, thanks KAB. when I seen 100 this morning I was thinking "WOOW MOMMA thats a lot of sexy right there"


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

Om actually not even really impressed by the goji pic. But if bodhi is changing up his whole breeding style to mass produce these then it must be dank..... yeah karma I know cuz id say 50% care about pure male female genetics and 50% don't give a fuck. And the ones that don't care are contaminating pure lines.and then someone breeds with those seeds and it goes on and on getting worse and worse...... ppl need to get over themselves and stop thinking there making incredible strains by crossing two polymultifuckeduphybrids together. Its a CROSS not a STRAIN wtf it doesn't even deserve a name.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

I wonder what steps... if any the future cultivators will have to go threw to fix such a problem?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Honestly thats a big reason why I hope this seed clone thing hurries up. I understand why people need and like fem seeds. But unfortunately most people are just uninformed or just don't give a shit about why not to breed with fem seeds. The seed clone game is gonna destroy the fem seed game IMO.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 14, 2012)

5 left..LoL
I think once it hits 3 i wont be able to sit idly by, ill just have to have the last one..LoL

I dont think well have seed clones for awhile...
They will be considered living tissue, they won't be able to be classified as "souvenirs", and won't be able to be sold to Americans unless they are made legal...

I know the "souvenirs" are illegal too, but not in the country their sold from...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Made the big choice ugg to pass on this drop,  just not geting the warm and fuzzy


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 14, 2012)

lOl....

Attitude's current stock level is -2.....

WTF!!!!

I thought it was just the Goji, but i just noticed that all of Bodhi's prices have been raised to $70.88...

A TGA 10 pack is now $112.78...

Still $75- at HDepot, and if you cop 2 packs after June 1st you get a free 5 pack of Plush or Chernobyl....


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

I kno hellraizer that's exactly how I feel, but I just can't pass on bodhi. No better way to spend money on seeds. What I really have an itch for is bio diesel and g6.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Well after cmts issues im on edge plus i got so dam many seeds now i dont really need more its just a want and
wants are forms of greed lol


----------



## NightbirdX (May 14, 2012)

I see I'm late for the party welcome to the new millenium gentlemen.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

jkahn so far lucas with flora series is the bomb.
added some of that seagreen for chelation magic.

i am impressed.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

My Sea Green Results

Growth is good but there is a bit of foaming:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

I'm gonna get some of that sea green. Idk no matter what I did those appalachia dom phenos would not stay green. The urkle doms did, I always let em fade a bit at the end. I don't let em die but just a bit deficient.. I even feed grow nutes the whole time in flower.


----------



## JCashman (May 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> gage green grape stomper OG in early flower. gotta love the resin production. i hit a couple branches with some purple plushberry pollen last night..


 looking sharp CMT 
and GL with those GSOGxPlushberry seeds. i just hit an A11G female with some PB pollen, so we shall see how that works out as well 



karmas a bitch said:


> It really blows my mind to see people breeding with fems. ESP greenhouse fems. I'm telling you in a few years shits gonna be hella messed up. You'll see. I've only been growing for 10ish years and I've seen a lot in that short time. Just wait till the consequences of the fem bean craze catches up with us.


the fem thing scares me too buddy, thats one of the reasons i justify getting seeds even if i wont be able to run them in the near future. i mean some strains are limited releases so if u want them ever, u need to get the drop. but as u say, fem seeds... grrrr... i have a few fem seeds in my vault for sure, but mostly non fem strains. and at least i know that if the market gets saturated with garbage, i have enough reg (non fem) seed to last me nearly forever, and can always make more for myself. i think thats a very big and very important contribution that all collectors are making, sometimes without even realizing it 



NightbirdX said:


> I see I'm late for the party welcome to the new millenium gentlemen.


Huzzah! welcome to PG2k! lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> jkahn so far lucas with flora series is the bomb.
> added some of that seagreen for chelation magic.
> 
> i am impressed.


I was loving the Lucas also... Had 8 2 gallon Hempy's goin with perlite:vermiculite, ~75:25, and The growth was Fantastic, and all the deficiencies cleared up from the pureblend (OG) i was usin before... I was thinking about using sea green, but in the beginning i just had G-Ma's Molasses...
Unfortunately there was a security breach, so i shut down shop... Will get everything up and running again in a few months...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Security breach ? Dam bro be safe!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

Yeah the worst part is greenhouse assholes giving fem seeds to ppl where landrace varieties grow naturally and sayiong "maybe someday they will grow feminized seeds"..... I think I should stash my seeds somewhere if anything ever happened. I have some irreplacable stuff.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 14, 2012)

Got my Goji. Just one pack...wanted to keep the order cheap. i think there were 51 left when i ordered.

Flipped my Eisbaer, Snozzberry, Karma D-Kush, and Plushberry the other day. Snozz and Plush are looking like ladies....D-Kush is confirmed lady, and Eisbaer is looking like a dude. KoS DirtyGirl and Bodhi A13xA11 are looking great and may get flipped next week. Space Bubba germed in 30 hours and is in dirt already and HoF Green Python hasn't cracked it's shell yet in 42 hours. About to kill off my WoS chronic haze clones from rd#1....nice sweet smoke but it's mids quality (chronic pheno)...Dianfem OG is all chopped and hanging (lemon gasoline), G13 BG is almost all chopped and hanging (less ass smell, more grapes). Busy


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 14, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Yeah the worst part is greenhouse assholes giving fem seeds to ppl where landrace varieties grow naturally and sayiong "maybe someday they will grow feminized seeds"..... I think I should stash my seeds somewhere if anything ever happened. I have some irreplacable stuff.


Yah i saw some of that shit in the Strain Hunters vids....
Why would you ever take a trip to the middle of Africa to find landrace genetics, and then take a Massive dumnp in the Pool with your crappy rainbow Fems...


Thx, Hell...
I always am... I take precaution to Near Paranoia levels...lol


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Just picked up the pre-order special for Rare Dankness OGs at Seed Depot


----------



## cerberus (May 14, 2012)

recirculating through copper lines aint always a good idea.

and yep, Sea Green works good.



Mohican said:


> Cheers,
> Mo


----------



## Higher Medz (May 14, 2012)

new CannaVenture strains listed at the tude>>>


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

Fem seeds are as dangerouse as fem plants. lol
Been around 20 +yrs an hasent destroyed MJ yet.
No danger IMHO (except to some breeders bank accounts who can't or wont make em).

I think chimera is a joke who plays scientist an didn't graduate highschool.
If y'all know him ask if hes from ottowa & what degrees he has ,he won't answered me.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Just picked up the pre-order special for Rare Dankness OGs at Seed Depot


Damn... Buy 6 get One free, Plus Free shipping...

Not that great of a special....

But a nice score nonetheless...
Im sure after they get released and sell out, more ppl will wish they pre-ordered like you....


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Om actually not even really impressed by the goji pic. But if bodhi is changing up his whole breeding style to mass produce these then it must be dank..... yeah karma I know cuz id say 50% care about pure male female genetics and 50% don't give a fuck. And the ones that don't care are contaminating pure lines.and then someone breeds with those seeds and it goes on and on getting worse and worse...... ppl need to get over themselves and stop thinking there making incredible strains by crossing two polymultifuckeduphybrids together. Its a CROSS not a STRAIN wtf it doesn't even deserve a name.


 lmao, this is how i look at subcool.. everything he does is polyhybrid trash.. no wonder why people get 15 pheno's out of a 10 pack of beans..
couldn't have said it better lastwood..


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

Yea the RD deal screamed hype for me. When they are available I'll probably grab the Scotts OG and Doc's OG but the other 4 do not interest me. 

Passsed on the Cv at the tude. The only thing they have which caught my eye is the Garlic Breath and Dawg Jam 91, both of which are becoming part of CV's base line so I can grab some later on. They do have some ecsd x chem d which is a limited release, already got some though.

Glad I finally got some Bodhi. today is shaping out nicely.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Mrs. Rare Dankness has a thread here and I like her vibe and her ethics. Glad to support them and the CO growers. I met some of them back in the late 70s and there were some killer strains going around Boulder and Denver. I am interested to see what they have done in these thirty-odd years. Alot of Dead-Heads in CO


----------



## boneheadbob (May 14, 2012)

I had money on the card when those goji og popped up and the first few buyers got them for sixty eight dollars. Tude messed up. And I did not feed her nutes like most do so dont judge the line by my grow.

I agree about these guys putting any two plants together and selling them untested. I just showed up for the picnic but Breeders typically work for years (more then two) on one strain alone.

I keep meaning to send money to peakseeds just because he has worked his gear.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, this is how i look at subcool.. everything he does is polyhybrid trash.. no wonder why people get 15 pheno's out of a 10 pack of beans..
> couldn't have said it better lastwood..


 i feel the same way , the only strain id score from Sub is his A-13. I also agree about the polys , they are crosses if they are F1s, but how many breeders actualy work a line anymore? not many! And why do these POS poly hybrids sell for retarded cash? Funny that i can buy IBL , and stable F1s that guys actually spent time/resources on for $30 a pack. Theres alot a polutted genetics for sale anymore.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 14, 2012)

The price on gohji went up? I think I got it at the cheap price.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i feel the same way , the only strain id score from Sub is his A-13. I also agree about the polys , they are crosses if they are F1s, but how many breeders actualy work a line anymore? not many! And why do these POS poly hybrids sell for retarded cash? Funny that i can buy IBL , and stable F1s that guys actually spent time/resources on for $30 a pack. Theres alot a polutted genetics for sale anymore.


 lol.. i knew you'd agree with me dizzle.. but it's true imo.. everything he makes comes from poly hybrids for the most part.. other then the a13, which really isn't his, which is why you like it, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol.. i knew you'd agree with me dizzle.. but it's true imo.. everything he makes comes from poly hybrids for the most part.. other then the a13, which really isn't his, which is why you like it, lol..


lol you know me to well  but there is truth there for sure. 

hey Scar .. what dont you liek about Chimeras gear? ive chatted with the dude years back and he seemed liek a normal everyday joe to me.... he has a wealth of genetic knowledge and some pretty badass orig cuts , i dunno about any education stuff tho lol.

As for Fem beans... i dotn think they are a plague to regs, but i do remember in the 90s they were an amber alert lol, people thought they were gonna take over the market like godzilla. I perfer regs myself, but i do own some fems ... they do have a place in the hobby for sure. But regs will always hold the championship belt lol


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Which of these should I get?


*Rare Dankness sativa of your choice from any of these varieties


Beach Bum Haze
Bubba's Train Wreck Haze #1
Midas and Tangerine Train Wreck Haze.

Cheers,
Mo*


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

I would go for the Midas, Albert Walker is supposed to be stanky as hell and good yields.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

Chimera talked how he's superior DrGT an pissed me off.
Ill bet DrGT has been breeding longer than chimera has been alive.

And the way he disrespects mr soul an his cubing (fem seed backcrossing) of c99 is laughable.
Cimeras method of throwing males int the mix would make far harder to stabilize traits.

I hear bad shit about him, but have no proof yet.

Hew WBW did you ever check into plantwisperers claims?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Chimera talked how he's superior DrGT an pissed me off.
> Ill bet DrGT has been breeding longer than chimera has been alive.
> 
> And the way he disrespects mr soul an his cubing (fem seed backcrossing) of c99 is laughable.
> ...


 Ive never heard bad shit , then again i dont talk to alota people anymore. I have no idea what his agenda is now lol He did have soem stuff i really liked back in the olden days. And yeah i dont think hes really old , not as old as the Dr anyway.

How anyone can diss Souls work is beyond me , the man was a "Genius" that made alota "Princess's"


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ive never heard bad shit , then again i dont talk to alota people anymore. I have no idea what his agenda is now lol He did have soem stuff i really liked back in the olden days. And yeah i dont think hes really old , not as old as the Dr anyway.
> 
> How anyone can diss Souls work is beyond me , the man was a "Genius" that made alota "Princess's"


 yah, and if it weren't for soul, where would sub be at today?? mawahahaha.. i'm on a roll today, this shit it like shooting fish in a barrel, lol.


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

lol dr greenthumb who sells seeds at $200 per 2 pack? There is 0 reason seeds should cost that much. Unless he has some sort of super secret expensive selfing method that gives him those seeds since most of them are just s1's. A lot of breeding going on there.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, and if it weren't for soul, where would sub be at today?? mawahahaha.. i'm on a roll today, this shit it like shooting fish in a barrel, lol.


 haha , no doubt ... today has been fun lol You did shoot a alota fish today bro  I shot a few to .. i guess its fish for dinner LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha , no doubt ... today has been fun lol You did shoot a alota fish today bro  I shot a few to .. i guess its fish for dinner LOL


 yah, buck toothed fish for the both of us..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> lol dr greenthumb who sells seeds at $200 per 2 pack? There is 0 reason seeds should cost that much. Unless he has some sort of super secret expensive selfing method that gives him those seeds since most of them are just s1's. A lot of breeding going on there.


he payed pretty heavy for that cut... like fatgirl heavy! He wanted to make his money back ( thats his explantion) Ill agree all day there man, seeds shouldnt cost more than $50 , i dont give a flying monkey fuck what genetics were used.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

I'm getting something special tomorrow. Can't stop smiling.

Best part is its free


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, buck toothed fish for the both of us..


Im gonna grill mine


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Im gonna grill mine
> 
> View attachment 2167326


 lmfao dizzle.. that shit was classic.. i think i just peed my pants a bit there, lol.. super fucking funny..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

i'd shit myself if i pulled up a laker like that one, even without the face on it, lol..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lmfao dizzle.. that shit was classic.. i think i just peed my pants a bit there, lol.. super fucking funny..


 fuck mang , i was laffing so hard when i ws makin it i choked on a bowl and blew all the ashtray all over ... sides hurt now


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuck mang , i was laffing so hard when i ws makin it i choked on a bowl and blew all the ashtray all over ... sides hurt now


 lmao.. you fucking kill me d, you really do.. that shit was quick too..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

nice avi, lmao.. that shit is great as fuck..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'd shit myself if i pulled up a laker like that one, even without the face on it, lol..


 id freak the fuck out if i did lol... id club the living shit outa it outa fear ... i bet those colored fem seeds make good bait


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

i have to go watch river monsters now and see if jeremy can't land himself one of those beasts.. i hear that they're ultra rare..


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> id freak the fuck out if i did lol... id club the living shit outa it outa fear ... i bet those colored fem seeds make good bait


 yah, the biggest i've ever caught was like a 40 inch, 20 some pound stripper, and that fucker was huge, i can't imagine landing a franco fish..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

lmfao .... Ole Jer would shit himself with that one. I heard that species attacks you in the wallet


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

It took Ortega alot of money to have the g13 (long thought extinct) kept ,an reworked with tissue culture.
It took DrGT alot of money to get her.

The skill involved is where does one find the strain that nev let get away cause he wouldn't make s1s only clones an crosses.
And doc did 4-5 yrs selection on g13 before release.

Ps 
chimeras clone in seed tissue culture will about like s1s, it will not give you the exact pheno of the plant it it was from.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> It took Ortega alot of money to have the g13 (long thought extinct) kept at the holly dog ranch ,an reworked with tissue culture south of the boarder.
> It took DrGT alot of money to get her.
> 
> The skill involved is where does one find the strain that nev let get away cause he wouldn't make s1s only clones an crosses.
> ...


 i'm a dr gt's fan myself, i'm growing his sour 13's atm, but even i agree that $200 for 2 beans is fucking nutso, and yah, i know he sends 3 with the orders, but jesu that's fucking crazy..
i don't have any problems paying for the rest of his gear though..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

yeah 2hundy is redonk for 2 beans ... but he sells them. .... sometimes you can validate some of the cost .. even though im against high bean prices there is exceptions, Djs gear is expensive...but your buying strains that were 20yrs in the making .. you will get mutants, hermies and some real nice plants you wotn find anywere else along with them....but again he sells them still. Same with Mr Nice, you pay alot , but your getting years of selections from pure lines. The other guys who are charging high dollar for poly shit and wannabe lines can keep their seeds.

yes they cost 200 for 2 beans , but were else are you gonna get that cut from? would i pay that personally? never , but ill give him props for owning the real deal and offering it... a local dude here runs nothing but Dr GT , Iranian Auto and a few others outdoors and loves it all.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

As an Ortega seeker I would pay 65$ ea for 3 s1s of his restored g13 (from 84-85) 
I had the money. An somday I prolly will sell some of my smoke just to fund it..

(But I also plan on sharing rare shit for free to folks who will share it around an keep it going, god dam seed hoarders piss me off)


----------



## racerboy71 (May 14, 2012)

i had gotten a cut of drgt's g13, but it wasn't rooted when i got it and it didn't make it to clone stage.. i was a bit upset, but it was a freebie, but i still wanted to see how it turned out fo sho..

hey scar, watts the deal with that dogshow strain?? never heard of it before..


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i had gotten a cut of drgt's g13, but it wasn't rooted when i got it and it didn't make it to clone stage.. i was a bit upset, but it was a freebie, but i still wanted to see how it turned out fo sho..
> 
> hey scar, watts the deal with that dogshow strain?? never heard of it before..


Its another ortega strain! Supplier to the breeders.
Whoooooooot.
He goes as dogless so is called gooddog.

Dogless called it quesa negra over @ the farm.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle that is classic

I didn't know that about Ortega scar, thanks for the info


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

The craziest thing about Ortega is his charity.
He gave the $$$$$ money from g13 to those who kept it.
I hear he gave all the money from good dog away to build a hospital in gueatamala.

And DrGT helped fund it with his seed prices.......


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

My friend popped some of DrGTs ghost OG fems and got two true males. He used them to breed with. He told me that he called him and spoke with him about it. He said they spoke about the g13 cut that goes around here. What you're telling me put two and two together for me about how the DrGT version yields so well, and the local one doesn't. Yet the structure of the two is spot on. Tissue culture is crazy. I'd really like to buy one of those kits and give it try. It's just difficult for me to buy something that I pretty much expect to fail at. 

Thats really cool about Ortega doing that. 

That dirty Sanchez I'm testing is dirty hippyXortega. I don't think I've ever grown anything Ortega before. I really don't know much about the strain Ortega. If you wanna spit some knowledge that'd be great


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 14, 2012)

I recieved "death weed " from dogless.
It was to rare for me to gamble with.
Its sent out for preservation to the best amature sativa grower/breeders I know.
Somday they will share it back with me this crazy weed once s1/ f1s are made.

Its supposd to make long term stoners so paranoid that you will think your dying.
And you will go to the hospital.
Wow.....

I want some weed thats so strong it scares me to smoke it.
No medicinal value. Lol
This 80s NL5 x Hz has potential for scarry weed also...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

I would pay a arm and a leg to get some funk that strong lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

I had a strain when I first started growing. It was african SudaneseXblueberry chronic. A friend scored the seeds at a festival in Colorado. The guy the sold him the beans said you will keep this herb for headstash it's so good. You won't want to sell any. It was bomb. Scary strong. I barely even smoked it myself. It would have me looking out the windows like a crackhead. I grew this at the same time I grew the g13. Actually the cut was from the same person. I smoked the g13 cause it wasnt as scary. And the g13 is strong. I used to tell my friends when they came over they could smoke as much as they wanted as long as it was the African weed. It smelled like wine grapes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Hey all you cz dwellers look up my blazing blue thread shes a beast


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Yeah hellraizer I was looking at that girl earlier. She's big for sure. All I could think when I looked at her was uggghhh I hate trimming. Lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

First one to like something^^^^^


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Ima like all kinds of shit  woot


----------



## dickkhead (May 14, 2012)

is there such thing as the original Ecsd in seed form?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

Got a nice headband aka daywrecker cut comin at me. Aka Original Diesel / Diesel #1 not 707. Fucking sweet.

In other good news... Lemon Larry OG x Snowlotus has arrived. I was gonna get the Goji today.. but fuck it, Larry's cool. 

I might pick up G.O.D.'s Ghost OG x Alien Tech cross tomorrow. Still undecided. Identified my first Cali Yo female today.
Also identified a really sick looking Chernobyl male that reeks like lime. Not sure if I should ditch it or use it. It's either him or the Vics High male I have already set aside. Decisions. 

Life can be good sometimes. Brewin some jamaican guano/earthworm tea while smokin a Jefferson tonight. Scratchin at the furry walls.

  ​


----------



## dickkhead (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Got a nice headband aka daywrecker cut comin at me. Aka Original Diesel / Diesel #1 not 707. Fucking sweet.
> 
> In other good news... Lemon Larry OG x Snowlotus has arrived. I was gonna get the Goji today.. but fuck it, Larry's cool.
> 
> ...


a cut of the ecsd?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> a cut of the ecsd?


No my post was unrelated to yours. 

ECSD is clone only but other seed companies have what they represent as their ECSD in seed form. The most well known perhaps is either Reservoir Seeds or Cali Connection.I believe both of these companies have at least one time or another selfed ECSD to create seeds. The lineage of ECSD while not confirmed is thought to be.. Original Diesel (ChemDawg &#8217;91 x [Massachusetts Super Skunk x Sensi Seeds Northern Lights] x DNL (Northern Lights/Shiva x Hawaiian). There ya have it. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## dickkhead (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No my post was unrelated to yours.
> 
> ECSD is clone only but other seed companies have what they represent as their ECSD in seed form. The most well known perhaps is either Reservoir Seeds or Cali Connection.I believe both of these companies have at least one time or another selfed ECSD to create seeds. The lineage of ECSD while not confirmed is thought to be.. Original Diesel (ChemDawg &#8217;91 x [Massachusetts Super Skunk x Sensi Seeds Northern Lights] x DNL (Northern Lights/Shiva x Hawaiian). There ya have it.


you cant find reservoirs ecsd and Ive read bad hermie reports about cc gear so maybe Ill wait for those to get sorted out. but i did order dr.greenthumbs ecsds1 and also reserva privada sd I wish I could get my hands on a clone of the original pm me if you know anyone willing to overnite me one Ill $$


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

whoa when did we get likes again?


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

Cannaventure has ECSD x Chem D BX, they're available at The Attitude.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 14, 2012)

It's a fucking miracle!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Cannaventure has ECSD x Chem D BX, they're available at The Attitude.


Aren't those a limited release?


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

Yes they are, gettem while they're hot lol. I grabbed one on CZ when he did a drop the other day. Got two packs of Pakistani Citral Kush x chem d bx and one of fire og x chem d bx.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

Like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

If anyone had a list of breeders that were suitable for breeding. would that list look something like this? (feel free to subtracted or add)

Mr.Nice
Serious Seeds
DJ short 
Sannie ?


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

Speaking of Cannaventure, CannaCollective just listed some more of their gear.

Some of it is already gone though.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

I really want these Pisces Candy Queen plants in my garden. Could be the last pack I buy for a while.

Check out this grow-
http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuanagrowers.net/index.php?/topic/1275-pisces-genetics-candy-queen-test-grow/page__st__20


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> If anyone had a list of breeders that were suitable for breeding. would that list look something like this? (feel free to subtracted or add)
> 
> Mr.Nice
> Serious Seeds
> ...


 ill see those and raise you these 
Next Gen
Tom Hill
Peak Seeds
Ace
Reeferman


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

Dont forget about-

Greenhouse Seeds
Hazey Grapes
The Real Seed Co.
My Grandma
& Matt Riot

Professionalism and Quality. Exactly in that order from Most to least talented breeders btw.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dont forget about-
> 
> Greenhouse Seeds
> Hazey Grapes
> ...


LMAO ... yea you cant leave them behind


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dont forget about-
> 
> Greenhouse Seeds
> Hazey Grapes
> ...


you can't really add them in... you tinker with the creations of gods and that shit might just turn into Audrey II from little shop of horrors


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 14, 2012)

So greenhouse seeds are gods?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

Are you kidding? I recently grew some of their gear. Didn't turn out that bad. Check out Cousin It OG.




tryingtogrow89 said:


> So greenhouse seeds are gods?


Sarcasm


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Are you kidding? I recently grew some of their gear. Didn't turn out that bad. Check out Cousin It OG.
> View attachment 2167890
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Palm tree og.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

Lets see what i get when i break these down in my "seedname breadown machine" , it never lies

*Greenhouse Seeds = Mass produced seeds made in a giant greenhouse
Hazey Grapes = Bruised Testicles
The Real Seed Co. = If you have to tell people your real then your prolly not
My Grandma = Makes awesome cookies and soup
& Matt Riot* = *Eats cookies and soup*


----------



## TheChosen (May 14, 2012)

Bodhi and Chimera anyone?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Bodhi and Chimera anyone?


Sure I'll give you my addy. Send me all of em


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Are you kidding? I recently grew some of their gear. Didn't turn out that bad. Check out Cousin It OG.
> View attachment 2167890
> 
> 
> ...


 i saw the strainhunters episode when they aquired that landrace !


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 14, 2012)

Oh my God Dizzle you almost had me fall out of my chair that time.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

King of cannabis man... they don't just give out those titles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> King of cannabis man... they don't just give out those titles


 No your deff right, they cost Arjy boy alota money LOL


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

Three Calyx roll a joint.... Woowweeeee!!

[video=youtube;-WxLoJfhzNQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WxLoJfhzNQ[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

3 calyxes ... thats it!


Franco looks like Golum


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

dizzle frost said:


> 3 calyxes ... Thats it!
> 
> 
> *franco looks like golum*


blaahhaha!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

lmfao , it was the way he was all hunched down to haha , hes Golum!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Three calyxs to roll a joint. Damn I obviously suck at growing. ......hangs head in shame


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Three calyxs to roll a joint. Damn I obviously suck at growing. ......hangs head in shame


 Three calyxes! THATS IIIIT! realy Franco? 3? thats iiiit? fuck me ... im going into ostrich mode to and sticking my head in the sand here ... i use like 8-9 calyxes


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

biggest* calyxes* in the whole world guys! I mean wow!! R&D has to be a Mother fucker on that kind of statement


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

Your just jelous Sketch! cuz you dotn have a special R&D lab , white coats and a lil troll to paint your seeds


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 14, 2012)

Looks pretty dank to me. I'm going to need more than 3 calyxes to know for sure though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

3 calyxes wouldnt even satisfy a miget or a small infant


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 14, 2012)

Sounds like they're over selling.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> 3 calyxes wouldnt even satisfy a miget or a small infant


What about a midget infant? It would probably satisfy one of those.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

Just that lil clip should tell you how much they oversell ... you got The Lord of the Cannabis Rings and Golum looking like they just saw there first calyx .... the only reason Franco is squatting is cuz hes so happy he is shitting right there in the lab floor...3 fucking calyxes bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Your just jelous Sketch! cuz you dotn have a special R&D lab , white coats and a lil troll to paint your seeds


it's sad how inferior my grows are to even Greenhouse's popcorn nuggets  I hear you can beat a child to death with just one branch off of the church

FACT!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> it's sad how inferior my grows are to even Greenhouse's popcorn nuggets  I hear you can beat a child to death with just one branch off of the church
> 
> FACT!!!


 Arjan used one to beat an African guy who lead them astray durign soem Strainhunting ... we all knew it was The Chruch due to the handy colored seed shell that layed amidst the bloodshed


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

is it true Arjan and Golum eat a homeless child every Christmas to gain youth and vitality? I might try this out next year... might not be all that bad

[video=youtube;59_niy5RBEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59_niy5RBEY[/video]

did anyone get a nose bleed looking into Arjans eyes?>


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What about a midget infant? It would probably satisfy one of those.


Yeah 3 calyxes would work for an infant midget , but only if he was the runt of the litter small.

I call BS on the fact Lord of the Weed donates heavy cash to 3rd world countries , im pretty sure he gives them 2nds for seed , some keyfobs and coffee cups so he can come rape thier fields of seed and beat them with Church branches.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

feast your eye on these mendo montage f2s  thanks gage


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 14, 2012)

that looks spectacular hell!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

thanks bro!

the big thanks goes out to gage green genetics


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

really hope my IHF2 look as nice


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

Damn! Nice work HR!!

Thank the ganja god for the like button!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

Wow you all sure are in a goofy mood tonite  man I can't wait till summers over. I probly won't be poppin any beans till october. Just clones. By next summer ill have an exhaust setup for my veg room and upgrade my flower rooms exhaust. Then maybe I can run both lights all summer.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

Oh my god I just realized like is back! That's why ur all so happy!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

Bodhi Seeds Cali Yo
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds BODO3341£43.99 Bodhi Seeds Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 11 Seeds BODP3381£43.99 UFO#3 World of Seeds Diamond Line Madness Feminized
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#1 World of Seeds Legend Collection Mazar Kush
FREE SEEDS1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP] UFO#2 Barneys Farm Auto Blue Mammoth
FREE SEED1FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]
Order Date/Time:May 15 2012, 08:29 AMPayment Method:SagePayShipping Method:INTERNATIONAL EXPRESS
Crush Proof Tin
T-SHIRT SMALL

 Subtotal: £87.98 Discount Coupon
420- £8.80  Total Tax: £0.00  Shipping: £16.50  *Grand Total:* *£95.68* 


----------



## bombudburner (May 15, 2012)

Get ur bodhi on at the tude. They're gonna go FAST!!!


...damn sketch you were fast. You musta bought em the second they were listed. Did you really get pure kush or is that a typo? Nice score.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

3 packs of Cali Yo left...edit 1 left


----------



## bombudburner (May 15, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> 3 packs of Cali Yo left...edit 1 left


That's all she wrote


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Get ur bodhi on at the tude. They're gonna go FAST!!!
> 
> 
> ...damn sketch you were fast. You musta bought em the second they were listed. Did you really get pure kush or is that a typo? Nice score.


I was about to take a piss...(no joke) then I had a weird feeling to go check the tude and bam pure kush... but, I'm going to say it was a fuck up on attitude... happen be4 with purple chem. but, they did end up sending me like $120 worth of freebies on top of the purple chem beans? so yea... guess time will tell


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

Damn I rly wanted that pure kush x uzbeki hp. Even more than goji. The goji will be bomb tho.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

just got notification my order is packaged and ready to ship out in the next 3 days... so, maybe not a fuck up? odd thing is my Goji are still in pending ??


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn! Nice work HR!!
> 
> Thank the ganja god for the like button!!!!!!!


Thanks man this one is a keeper lol


----------



## bombudburner (May 15, 2012)

The pure kush is gonna get a full restock soon. You may have scored one sketch. I've seen single packs listed before. I actually got the emails from the tude and I got there just after you bought yours. No cash though....buying equipment instead. Sure is hard to pass on those drops.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> The pure kush is gonna get a full restock soon. You may have scored one sketch. I've seen single packs listed before. I actually got the emails from the tude and I got there just after you bought yours. No cash though....buying equipment instead. Sure is hard to pass on those drops.


I will be happy to get another pack when they restock. I'm on a big kick about having back up's just in case shit hits the fan one day. but, Cali Yo!!! was what I was really after to be honest all the talk around here I figure she is a sure thing


----------



## JCashman (May 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dont forget about-
> Greenhouse Seeds
> Hazey Grapes
> The Real Seed Co.
> ...


 seriously? you're gonna rank Hazey Grapes better than Grandma  (jokes obviously)



karmas a bitch said:


> Three calyxs to roll a joint. Damn I obviously suck at growing. ......hangs head in shame


 you should hit up Hazey or Jenks, they can help you with that 



hellraizer30 said:


> thanks bro! the big thanks goes out to gage green genetics


those GGG mendo montage pics look funtastic man, nice job!



TheLastWood said:


> Oh my god I just realized like is back! That's why ur all so happy!


ding ding ding! tell him what he wins johnny!  couldnt resist 






and Three Big Cheers for our god damned LIKE button being back. i just pulled out my "LIKE" button uzi and sprayed it all over this thread... and it felt right


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Hey all got some pollen to use but youngest female is 34 days in bloom its a 10week strain, is it to late to use the pollen
on them?


----------



## JCashman (May 15, 2012)

as long as she has 6-7 weeks left after getting blasted, the seeds should be fine 

so um.. whatcha makin?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Im crossing a local strain (dump truck with gggs chemdawg og)

Shit i dont think i have that much longer


----------



## NightbirdX (May 15, 2012)

Store it in the freezer?


----------



## Bucket head (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks bro!
> 
> the big thanks goes out to gage green genetics




Looks great! Im really enjoying that pheno myself. Such a joy to grow. The smell is really something else too!  btw mine has basically gone str8 purple/pink virtually no green left!!! and its like 80's daytime night low to mid 70's in my flower room. Awesome genetics! 



and on side note: the like button is back! lol


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im crossing a local strain (dump truck with gggs chemdawg og)Shit i dont think i have that much longer


Just harvest your flowers when they're ready, and let the seeded ones go the distance


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

Pic of my camo tree planter with riots purp bubba Og.
From the ground its nearly invisible.


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

I got email notification that GGG Burgundy was back in stock. It's gone now not sure if it was an error.

fml for missing the cali-yo, hopefully some go up on seurbidz this weekend. The fucked up part? I went to bed 20 mins before they were all listed. Congrats to those that scored some

Is anyone picking up the afkanistan x tok


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone used Highlife seeds lately??? The only product in stock is titled "not trading 8/5/2012"


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

My goji is in the air....... scarhole that's the baddest ass tree plant ever. You hung that whole stump in the air? Or was it a broken branch you hollowed out? Next year I'm definately doin an outdoor grow. Definately. Will give me a chance to burn thru some more strains too.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2012)

hey, anyone know much about how suer works??
i won those two outlaw auctions and bougut another pack at bin, and still haven't received any email containing my invoice or anything yet.. i checked all through my junk folder and all and i don't see poo..
the auction was like a week ago as well, i would have thought i'd get something by now...

thanks..


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I got email notification that GGG Burgundy was back in stock. It's gone now not sure if it was an error.
> 
> fml for missing the cali-yo, hopefully some go up on seurbidz this weekend. The fucked up part? I went to bed 20 mins before they were all listed. Congrats to those that scored some
> 
> Is anyone picking up the afkanistan x tok




They are in stock at the moment......


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

I know there's a time limit. Message pistils. I've never ordered from there but at the bottom it should say payment types and have an address. No credit card tho


----------



## taaldow (May 15, 2012)

email them racer


----------



## OldLuck (May 15, 2012)

5 seed packs of gg burgundy is available up on there site now.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2012)

taaldow said:


> email them racer


 yah, i sent them an email on their contact us page and still haven't heard poo back from them yet.. just signed in over there and didn't see any pm's or anything there, and still no emails ...  wtf...


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> They are in stock at the moment......


Tried to order but my bank won't let me, they keep putting an international restriction on my card. Not feeling today at all


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Tried to order but my bank won't let me, they keep putting an international restriction on my card. Not feeling today at all


 just call the bank and tell them that you're trying to make an overseas purchase chosen.. they simply do this to protect people from cc fraud..

on my first trip to europe, the girl at the bank told me to make sure i called the cc co first and let them know i was going overseas so that they didn't deny all of my charges for my own protection so it's a common thing as much of a pain in the ass as it is..


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

I would like to but I'm a work and can't make phone calls (but yes I can surf riu and buy seeds aint that funny lol). They put it on before and screwed me out of an order, so I called an explained that I frequently make international online purchases and would like to be able to for the rest of the year. It was taken off but apparently put back on.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i sent them an email on their contact us page and still haven't heard poo back from them yet.. just signed in over there and didn't see any pm's or anything there, and still no emails ...  wtf...


Racer, just login to seur...
Then go to the Members section, then "view won item details", then you can view your invoices from there....

I never use what they send to my e-mail...
@racerboy71

HolyShit i just noticed the Like Button is Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And i missed the Cali Yo and Pure Kush... Fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh well... Those bastards never sent me any fuckin e-mails....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 15, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> 5 seed packs of gg burgundy is available up on there site now.



Buyer Beware @the 'tude!! NO NEW STOCK OF GGG's BURGUNDY HAS BEEN SHIPPED TO THEM AT ALL!! I'm betting bait n switch, email them before purchasing anything!!


----------



## bombudburner (May 15, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i sent them an email on their contact us page and still haven't heard poo back from them yet.. just signed in over there and didn't see any pm's or anything there, and still no emails ...  wtf...


There's a sticky over there about this. Sometimes it takes a minute to get emails back from them, and it might be that outlaw just never sent the invoice. It's all good though. I think you have a month to get the money there.




pistils said:


> so.. you have won an item(s) @ seurbidz and after 24 hours you haven't yet received your invoice....
> 
> *login* to your auction account...
> 
> ...


----------



## headbender (May 15, 2012)

thats why i only purchase from the tude when big drops happen they love to pull that shit so they can sell more seeds they must read this thread!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> thanks bro!
> 
> the big thanks goes out to gage green genetics


that looked dank as fuck mang!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 15, 2012)

seeing some different CannaVenture strains just listed at CC


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

Those were thrown up yesterday, most of it is gone now.

Just like the Cali-Yo


----------



## Higher Medz (May 15, 2012)

don't think they added the quantities as yet


----------



## JCashman (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im crossing a local strain (dump truck with gggs chemdawg og)
> Shit i dont think i have that much longer


you do. you said it was ~35days in a 10 week cycle. 35days is 5 weeks, so just chop that bitch in week 11. problem solved 



Mindmelted said:


> They are in stock at the moment......


ugh, i think i missed it. still have a few Burg beans left, need moar!


----------



## JCashman (May 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I got email notification that GGG Burgundy was back in stock. It's gone now not sure if it was an error.


email from the tude? or another vendor?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 15, 2012)

I guarantee the 'tude has no fresh stock of the Burgundy!! Beware of bait n switch, please email them before paying by CC to check.


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (May 15, 2012)

seed collecting is so addictive..but crossing is much more addictive..cant wait to see what my herlooms do with other genetics around tha world..


----------



## Airwave (May 15, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, anyone know much about how suer works??
> i won those two outlaw auctions and bougut another pack at bin, and still haven't received any email containing my invoice or anything yet.. i checked all through my junk folder and all and i don't see poo..
> the auction was like a week ago as well, i would have thought i'd get something by now...
> 
> thanks..


I've never been sent any emails or had a message responded to. I just print out the invoice and send it along with the money.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

Hey airwave is your AV a UK only Joke?
Cause i dont get it...LoL


And yes Breeding is highly addictive...
Im planning my next adventure now, gonna go longterm on this one.....


----------



## headbender (May 15, 2012)

i just picked my first strawberries out of the garden i built this year and holy shit are they delicious store bought strawberries are wack!


----------



## headbender (May 15, 2012)

i went all out on the backyard garden this year built three raised beds one for corn one for strawberries five varieties so i can harvest pretty much all summer, and one for tomatoes plus im doing potatoes in smart pots and stacking the smart pots to get a big yield. i also did garlic and walla walla onions in a wine barrel and a blackberry in a wine barrel! 2012 is going to be a tasty year!


----------



## Airwave (May 15, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey airwave is your AV a UK only Joke?
> Cause i dont get it...LoL
> 
> 
> ...


No. If anything it's a Norwegian joke.


----------



## hydgrow (May 15, 2012)

My wife likes to take the strawberries and cut them up and put em in sugar. They are killer that way not that they need the sugar just makes em better.


----------



## headbender (May 15, 2012)

fuck ya strawberries and sugar is classic now all you nedd is vanilla ice cream and some pound cake and thats the best strawberry shortcake ever


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> don't think they added the quantities as yet


Sorry bro but they did. The drop was very limited, some strains had only twenty packs. Divide that between CC, Seedbay, and the tude and there isn't much to go around. The ones on seedbay sold out the minute they were put up, people have been waiting/camping these out for a while.


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

JCashman said:


> email from the tude? or another vendor?


From the tude, at 5:22 AM. Noticed it at 9:00 and they were all gone, then a few more put back up later in the morning.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 15, 2012)

headbender said:


> i went all out on the backyard garden this year built three raised beds one for corn one for strawberries five varieties so i can harvest pretty much all summer, and one for tomatoes plus im doing potatoes in smart pots and stacking the smart pots to get a big yield. i also did garlic and walla walla onions in a wine barrel and a blackberry in a wine barrel! 2012 is going to be a tasty year!


how you getting strawberries so early?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

I do the same thing...LoL
Strawberries and sugar...

That's what i should plant Strawberries...
Im on it...


----------



## mackey (May 15, 2012)

I'm placing first order with attitude. Wasn't there a 420 code or something to save? Or was it rollitup?


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

My pack of Gogi OG has been dispatched

Any grows of this strain around the net?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Use fb420 for the tude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Batman why you gotta be so much cooler than me? The other day you post that you're getting something tight and it's free,and a bunch of people wanna know what it is. I post that I was getting something tight today for free and not one what is it? Lol. Well I got it fuckers. And it's tight.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

How much is fb420 discount? I just been doin 420. Guys I'm so excited I have this big closet on the other side of my house that in a room addition and the whole side over there is not connected to the rest of the house by any ducting so its perfect for breedinng. It was cram packed full of shit I've aqcuired but its almost cleaned out. Its the room I originally started my grow in.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Not sure lastwood it's a new one. I think it's from Facebook. Pretty sure it's better than just 420 tho


----------



## TheChosen (May 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman why you gotta be so much cooler than me? The other day you post that you're getting something tight and it's free,and a bunch of people wanna know what it is. I post that I was getting something tight today for free and not one what is it? Lol. Well I got it fuckers. And it's tight.


well what is that shit???


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Not sure lastwood it's a new one. I think it's from Facebook. Pretty sure it's better than just 420 tho


Its all the same shit... 10% off...

Hey KaB.. What'd you get?????

Oh and KaB Burpee Is sellin Pineberries now.... they might even be at homedepot/lowes....
Cool!! only 9$ on their website...


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Oh just some cuts


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

I got my big humidipacks yesterday. They are way bigger than the other ones. Its hard to tell online but 5 big ones cost 6$ to ship and o only paid 20$ total


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 15, 2012)

lol I couldn't resist trying these from CV...

Purkleberry, Pre '98 Bubba x Fire OG Bx and Tenn Hogsbreath x Fire OG.

Got a load of those sour bubble X's free, but those aint ringing my bell tbh. Anybody want 'em?? They're free to a good home, I preffer to grow seeds I've paid for really lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

Cant wait to see how those CV X's come out in a Good Growers hands.... Ive been holdin off on coppin alot of CV cause they kinda rub me the wrong way...


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Damn it. This is the third time now I've gotten the deathstar. And these muthafuckers are infested with Borg. I've got the stuff/knowledge/and space to deal with it but I don't know if I even feel like it. Got some others too. I might just trash em all. And give up up trying to get these. I didn't look at them when I got em. Pissed. They didn't get near my room. But just seeing those motherfuckers made my skin crawl


----------



## TheLastWood (May 15, 2012)

Skunkie sour bubble is dank my plush x sour bubble is a killer. You should keep em.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

Time to burn your clothes, and crop dust the quarantined area....

Plush x Sour Bubble sounds pretty good....

The search bar looks weird outlined in black...LoL


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I know. I've bitch slapped this guy once before. Knocked him right off his feet. Bout to go find a dumpster


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Skunkie sour bubble is dank my plush x sour bubble is a killer. You should keep em.


Tbh fella the SB isn't the put off but the strains hit with it aren't making me all that excited. SLH, Lemon Skunk and Z7 (??) I'm all about sharing the love though me mate, ask anyone who knows me proper. I'd prefer to let someone else have them if they want them as my stash is overflowing and those will only be left in the bottom for years.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

Lemon skunk from GHS was awfull, just chuck that one.


----------



## mackey (May 15, 2012)

fb420 gives you 10% off. Thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Tbh fella the SB isn't the put off but the strains hit with it aren't making me all that excited. SLH, Lemon Skunk and Z7 (??) I'm all about sharing the love though me mate, ask anyone who knows me proper. I'd prefer to let someone else have them if they want them as my stash is overflowing and those will only be left in the bottom for years.


Hey skunk you see my recent pics of the mendo montage f2s ?


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn it. This is the third time now I've gotten the deathstar. And these muthafuckers are infested with Borg. I've got the stuff/knowledge/and space to deal with it but I don't know if I even feel like it. Got some others too. I might just trash em all. And give up up trying to get these. I didn't look at them when I got em. Pissed. They didn't get near my room. But just seeing those motherfuckers made my skin crawl


I would kill the little fuckers, and save that death star cut, my death star is kickin ass, and will go into the bud room soon.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey skunk you see my recent pics of the mendo montage f2s ?


Yeah mate, yours and Bucketheads are kickin ass!! The aroma descriptions are makin my mouth water and the colours are sweet too.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 15, 2012)

fuck KAB that sucks. you could dip em in soapy water and quarantine the cuts. treat em with a miteacide like azamax. I'd be pissed.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I'm torn on what to do. I have azamax and Pro control total release foggers. I might just wage war.


----------



## blissfest (May 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> fuck KAB that sucks. you could dip em in soapy water and quarantine the cuts. treat em with a miteacide like azamax. I'd be pissed.


Soak em with mighty wash and those fuckers are done.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Soak em with mighty wash and those fuckers are done.


2nd that right there


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I don't have mighty wash. Never heard of it. Bout to check it out. This deathstar cut is as close to getting it from the creators hand as you can get without getting it from them. They moved away. But this cut is only once removed from them. It's funny cause I don't even like this strain. But after all the shit I've went through to get it( not much effort really lol. Just had to call,ask,and go pick up) I really don't wanna give up on it. But after just battling pm I'm not much in the mood to battle the Borg. The cuts are goofy huge too. No wonder they have mites they look like they've been neglected to shit.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 15, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Tbh fella the SB isn't the put off but the strains hit with it aren't making me all that excited. SLH, Lemon Skunk and Z7 (??) I'm all about sharing the love though me mate, ask anyone who knows me proper. I'd prefer to let someone else have them if they want them as my stash is overflowing and those will only be left in the bottom for years.



The Z7 is the Z-series Colabo from Shanti and Resin seeds called 'CBD-Crew'.. 5:5 THC:CBD, 75:25 Indy:Sativa

Im seeing alot of people "breeding" almost exclusively with fems now... I guess well just have to see where it takes us... 
I'm gonna have my Prepper stash of non-contaminated beans all ready for the Zombie Apocalypse!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Fuck zombies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

im not sure how much bigger these get ... but this thing is fuckin monster beast! day 44 and its bending the bamboo stick ... smells like chocolate chinese food and looks super old skewl..... this has big calyxes to... im thinking maybe 4 calyxes to roll a joint ... THATS IIIT!!!

Lavender x Cocoa Kush


----------



## gudkarma (May 15, 2012)

3rd that

shit is bomb, affordable, and doesn't spoil.



blissfest said:


> Soak em with mighty wash and those fuckers are done.


nice work there dizzle.
the photoshop i mean.
cutting to flower?

that c. kush daddy gave lavander the fatties.

i'd like to show that image to craven moorehead's friend of a friend.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

I'd use imidacloprid from Bayer.


Seen topdAwg seeds are up at the farm.

*TopDawg Seeds*
chem urkle 2 - 17 packs
stardawg - 17 packs
tre star dawg - 13 packs
sour sister - 20 packs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> 3rd that
> 
> shit is bomb, affordable, and doesn't spoil.
> 
> ...


thanks mango , that plant is a seed plant .. the clones are gonna be retarded! , its got about 2 more weeks or so. Craven Mooreheads buddy Dick Hertzer? if so i have some others for him


----------



## gudkarma (May 15, 2012)

e$ko projekt w/ a case of the beasters , thinking of harvesting w/o calayx development 






space princess ; manbat cut


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I wish that topdawg gear was available somewhere other than the farm or canna collective


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

that M39 Gud? Esko's a fuckin demon lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Did he fire up the Choco Chunky Munkys?

Gorilla Grape Pheno
View attachment 2169146View attachment 2169147View attachment 2169148View attachment 2169149View attachment 2169150










































Apollo11 x Gorilla Grape (A11 dom)
View attachment 2169152


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

I remember old M39, it was GREAT!
A SSSC Classic
SSSC was taken over by Ben Dronkers, and Sensi Seeds was formed, using Neville's genetics.
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/plant-bud-photos/76234-super-sativa-seed-club-sssc-catalogues-1980s-rare-archival-images.html#post650498


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Man i wish those were still avail , Freisland fuckin ruled outdoors , they still grow it out East ... M39 comes around now n then to


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2012)

another fine job there dizzle.. when i get the room i should fire some of those bad boys up..
hey d, are they more indica or sati??


----------



## gudkarma (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Did he fire up the Choco Chunky Munkys?


bread is in the oven.
this week, we've been talking about mapito technique vs flood cycle frequency & that new tester santa maria x amnesia haze. 

i'll ask next time.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

they grow like an indica but it has a up kinda high , it has Choc Thai, Afghani , GDP , DPD in its pedigree


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I think I'm gonna just throw these infected cuts outside. Just don't wanna deal with it. They're just cuts. Worse part is my sour d cut is one of the ones I got today. Oh well I guess it's not like I'm short on dank. 

Dizzle I got offered a cut of m39 last fall. I almost took it. Always wanted to see what she could do with some TLC


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bread is in the oven.
> this week, we've been talking about mapito technique vs flood cycle frequency & that new tester santa marta x amnesia haze.
> 
> i'll ask next time.


 yeah right on, i joined his board the other day, waiting on a yes/no/fuckoff confirmation ..... i was looking at his Cindy grow, and some of his other shiz....we think alike i guess when it comes to genetics


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I think I'm gonna just throw these infected cuts outside. Just don't wanna deal with it. They're just cuts. Worse part is my sour d cut is one of the ones I got today. Oh well I guess it's not like I'm short on dank.
> 
> Dizzle I got offered a cut of m39 last fall. I almost took it. Always wanted to see what she could do with some TLC


Ah man, you shoulda took it, its fucking phenom as far as fast growing big yielding frostyness ... sucks i got a bad name from the nips rippin it down at 5-6 wks and dumping it on the market


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah right on, i joined his board the other day, waiting on a yes/no/fuckoff confirmation ..... i was looking at his Cindy grow, and some of his other shiz....we think alike i guess when it comes to genetics


What board is that dizzle?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What board is that dizzle?


i dunno his one lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Its from a very close friend. Actually I just heard today he moved back to this area from NY.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno his one lol


He has his own thread? Confused


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

grab one of he still has it KAB , yul dig it more than likely ... it had a hammering stone to it ... taste was sorta skunky old skewl


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I'll be seeing him sometime soon I imagine. As the summer is here. Shit probably this weekend now that I think about it. My friends and I don't call each other much. Just know where and how to run into each other. I'm probably gonna make him take me up to NY to grab the sour d cut again. I lost contact with those kids up there. But I know he knows how to run into them. Lol. 

For real these fucking cuts have webs all over them. Who the fuck does that? I know someone that's gonna get smacked again. It's crazy. They are super infested.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

id kick the person those came from in the balls repeadidly until he passed out or coughed up a testi

who fuckin does that? asshat


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

It was so funny when I slapped him. I used to have a rep as a bit of loose cannon, that didn't lose much. He was so scared. Lol

I paid a random girl $100 the same day to toss my buddy's salad,that had been up doing drugs for 3 days in 90 degree heat and hadn't showered the whole time. Lol. Then I paid her $40 more to make out with her boyfriend. Probably the best $140 I've ever spent.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Slappin motherfuckers is funny as shit! I was at a party about 15 yrs ago and this assfuck wouldnt shut his mouth, i told him i was gonna slap the fuck outa him if he didnt shut it... he laffed and said girls slap people.... i slapped that motherfucker so hard he fell back in the chair knocked the fuck out LOL we took pix of him , had a big ole redass mark on his lil sleepy face.

Lets take his ol lady


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

^^^^agreed. Lol. Ain't nothing like the look on a dudes face when you slap the shit outta them. You can just see em thinking this mutherfucker just slapped me. Fuck. But it hurt and he must be a bad ass cause who the fuck slaps people? Oh shit I don't wanna fight this dude but I kinda have too now. Oh shit what to do what to do. The whole time they're just praying that someone will jump in and hold em back.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

yeah that look is pricelessness lol ... i slap fuckers when its not good to punch someone... like you said who the fuck slaps a mofo .. so its ninja shit ! lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I don't think I could live with myself if someone slapped me. It's like the charlie Murphy skit from the chapelle show. Someone's got to go.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

LMAO ... Yeah id fuckin loose it if i got slapped ... makes me wanan go slap a nieghbor right now.


----------



## gudkarma (May 15, 2012)

this is how u slaps a fucker in the city.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> this is how u slaps a fucker in the city.


 i watched soem drunk dude get his shit pushed in by a cop with one of those fuckin things, was brutal as hell, he whacked the dude in his legs and took his shit down fast!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2012)

#*47*  




01-02-2011, 04:29 AM

Nevil





Breeder
 Join Date: Aug 2010
Posts: 1,126









[HR][/HR]Quote:

Mr Ortega deserves as much credit as Mr Skunkman!

Much more IMO. We are still using Maple Leaf, Garlic Bud and Kush 4 and I don't think that Jim is done yet.
N.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

I wish i had some Maple Leaf Indy rightnow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 15, 2012)

Eisbaer,Cali Yo, and a Chernobyl confirmed female. Fuck yea.
Last time I ran a few Eisbaer (The White x SnowdawgBX) I got all males. Was pissed. I think I have 2 Eisbaer ladies this time. Excited bout this one. 

  Rawr Bitch.

Maybe I should dust this one with the Chernobyl pollen I'm gonna have. The F1 Should be dank as shit.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Finally got to see some induction lighting in person today. The claims they're making are pretty sweet. Didn't someone on here buy some recently. I'm thinking it was jcashman? But i may be wrong. Anyone using these or seen em in use? The ones I saw were over some peppers at the store.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

I have seen them in action! And for veg there good lighting, but for bloom there no buano!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Thanks hellraizer. I thought they looked like they might not penetrate the canopy very much. That's an expensive ass veg light. I'll be sticking to my t5s. If it ain't broke why fix it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

i wanna grow a polar bear!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I wanna blast some dmt


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Finally got to see some induction lighting in person today. The claims they're making are pretty sweet. Didn't someone on here buy some recently. I'm thinking it was jcashman? But i may be wrong. Anyone using these or seen em in use? The ones I saw were over some peppers at the store.


Thats cool. Speaking of the future... I was checkin out some threads showing theGavita proLEP plasma
The grow threads look sickness. The ambient temperature in the hood while operational is something low close to 100F. Way better spectrum than HPS and comparable lumen output to a 600w. A few of these with a mini split A/C running in the room would be super efficient. 

I don't think LED is the future in horticulture. There are some Gavitas being tested on ICMag in the forums. looks promising.



karmas a bitch said:


> I wanna blast some dmt


I'm settling for hydro10's via cold water extraction.. grape kool aid concoction. 
After pouring about 30 cups of molasses/guano/worm tea in all those pots and then mopping scrubbing the grow room floor, and hauling all the male plants down to a local dumpster.. I'm beat as fuck. Who said growin was easy. They fuckin lied.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

i wanna blast DMT with a polar bear


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i wanna blast DMT with a polar bear


Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

im large white and hairy .. we might share kinfolk ... so geneticlay polar bears prolly enjoy drugs to


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I think it's funny how dmt smells like dead old people in a bag. I ran into a friend today that said if we run into each other this weekend is gonna give me super fire demons to ignite with fire and inhale


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Dude i swear to baby jesus .. i hate the smell of live old people... they have a special funk that newer people dont pack. I puked one time in this apt buildnig this girl i took home lived in... the lobby destroyed me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 15, 2012)

I should go the the zoo and see if the polar bears wanna blast demons with me. I bet if I bring em some coca cola theyd be down. Polar bears love coca cola


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Man that sounds like a nice day out...i always wondered if Polar bears enjoyed Coke beacuse thats all they were ever givin? Like bring a rootbeer or a Vernors up in that bitch and i bet the bear fuckin loves it like McDonalds



now thats advertisement LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Dude i swear to baby jesus .. i hate the smell of live old people... they have a special funk that newer people dont pack. I puked one time in this apt buildnig this girl i took home lived in... the lobby destroyed me.


Dude I had to install a plasma TV at this old folks home today.. hahaha.. thats exactly what I was thinking too. The hallways at those buildings always smell like TV dinners and the stains on the floor scare me. I always jump over them. Even while carrying a 42" TV up to the 12th floor. 

The people in the lobby are always either sleeping or looking like they are waiting for death to come pick em up. That place scares me. I had one guy tip me $50, then ten minutes later he said.. "ohh wait lemme tip you" and gave me another $50. It was like the twilight zone. Except smelt funnier.

One time I told an old person who kept giving me attitude that if they didn't like the big screen TV, they could always bury themselves in the box. They might as well get a good one.. especially since its the last TV they'll ever own. <-- Best Sales closing technique when talking to hybrid creepshow zombie ladies.

Don't ya deserve it? I know you do!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude I had to install a plasma TV at this old folks home today.. hahaha.. thats exactly what I was thinking too. The hallways at those buildings always smell like TV dinners and the stains on the floor scare me. I always jump over them. Even while carrying a 42" TV up to the 12th floor.
> 
> The people in the lobby are always either sleeping or looking like they are waiting for death to come pick em up. That place scares me. I had one guy tip me $50, then ten minutes later he said.. "ohh wait lemme tip you" and gave me another $50. It was like the twilight zone. Except smelt funnier.


You got brass balls Batman , i woulda puked all over myself, the tv and the old people that were more than likely talking my face off at the time. 

Lemmie guess ... a sudden wiff of the worst fucking perfume sold to mankind 47 years ago (is now labled as chemical warfare by the govt) then another sudden wiff of pot-purri and other shitty flower smells (i call this the secondary blast) only to sucomb to old man aftershave accents with a bouquet of pissy depends

was i close?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 15, 2012)

Ya Diz you were close. But I always amaze myself at the things I'll do for a nice crisp one hundred dollar bill.
Fuck that's a pack of Bodhi beans and a bucket of chicken right there!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Well i didnt get any tips from any old people that time, after i brushed my teeth i did get laid tho lol....why hot bitches live in old people buildings is beyond me .... rent is cheap but fuck, the smell is rich lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 15, 2012)

Searching for the Golden Ticket-

Skip ahead to 3:32..... Dahhhhmmmm!
[video=youtube;IYaZBlL_kqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYaZBlL_kqc&amp;hd=1&amp;t=3m32s[/video]

I gotta find that pheno again.
Fucking miss it more than any plant I've ever had.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 15, 2012)

Dream Lotus meets the dirt  I can't fucking wait for these to pop!!!


----------



## Bucket head (May 15, 2012)

damn b-man, i remember grow that from way back. Such a nice plant!


----------



## skunkpunk13 (May 16, 2012)

^^^^ that like is for one. ur name. #2 ur pic


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 16, 2012)

Hell- sick GGG grow. ty for the pics. Keep us updated on the purple on finish.

Batman- still one the frostiest plants I have ever seen on the internet..along with PP on IC and Stations FS. Now thinking about a Chernobyl purchase lol

Gud- The DFem og samples that were chopped too early (59) are smoking nice right now...The rest of the plant, chopped day 64, is going to be great in a jar.

Dizzle- that bud/cactus shot is damn nice. That 3 calyx video made me embarassed for humans for a minute, like a 10th grade talent show. Old people carpet, DMT with polar bears, and even sheep thongs are ok with me though.

Karma- Why keep or treat shit cuts when you are able to turn seed into great result? You just won a battle using Eagle..and have an amazing beanlist.

Sketchy- Some of the best shit I have ever smoked was Blue Dream on a roadtrip through Santa Cruz and surrounding areas. When I saw that Bodhi was working Dream Lotus from that area, i said "what if". Perhaps my most sought after strain even though I have BBB from Snow now. Good vibes to your pack, keep us posted. Bodhi's significant other said ok to big production of Goji...got mine, now I want her to say yes to DL. haha

Still harvesting and transfering and germing new "fast finishers" so I can take August off. I love perpetual. Getting high off my own supply again, instead of dispensary grower friends, and it feels great. Gonna grab 303 Biodiesel and Chernobyl soon...thought I was gonna spend more on Bodhi and CV (only Goji and Blue Magoo).

I will post a few pics of my harvest soon.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 16, 2012)

Dmt with polar bears?! I got a polar bear looking dog.. Crazy shit look like the lil ones from the coca cola commercials lol
How do you make that shit? I know one of the things is mimosa root bark but I have no idea what the hell that even is... Lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Dmt with polar bears?! I got a polar bear looking dog.. Crazy shit look like the lil ones from the coca cola commercials lol
> How do you make that shit? I know one of the things is mimosa root bark but I have no idea what the hell that even is... Lol


 i dunno how to make it , but ill get all fucked with your polar bear looking dog lol


----------



## headbender (May 16, 2012)

it all depends on what variety of starwberriy your growing the one i harvested today are day neutral types


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 16, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Sketchy- Some of the best shit I have ever smoked was Blue Dream on a roadtrip through Santa Cruz and surrounding areas. When I saw that Bodhi was working Dream Lotus from that area, i said "what if". Perhaps my most sought after strain even though I have BBB from Snow now. Good vibes to your pack, keep us posted. Bodhi's significant other said ok to big production of Goji...got mine, now I want her to say yes to DL. haha


Al that is awesome to know man! fingers crossed they get a run like Goji did.. I'd love to have some back stock


----------



## NightbirdX (May 16, 2012)

I got a batch of Super Soil that has been waiting all winter. Was going to use it in a Subs SS recipe grow with seeds, but the Roots Organic soil I got was really weak, so I ended up having to run nutrients anyways, so I just bailed on the SS and figured I would return to it when I found a suitable veg mix. Still working on the veg mix.  But I wanna go through some Chernobyl and Pandora's Box for sure. Do large runs looking for good keepers.  

A grower that supplied the dispensary I worked at had a JTR dom Chernobyl pheno that smelled like super sour candy and was super potent. So potent it would give me headaches, make my eyes hurt, make me nauseous, and make my teeth ache if I smoked too much. Super killer stuff. I've always wanted to run it and see what kind of killer I can find.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 16, 2012)

http://www.unodc.org/documents/crop-monitoring/Afghanistan/Afghanistan_Cannabis_Survey_2009.pdf
You afgani lovers should read this afgani cannabis survey of 2009....


----------



## boneheadbob (May 16, 2012)

Two distinct varieties of cannabis were reported in the 2009 cannabis survey - one with a pink red stemand the other with a green stem. The plant with pink red stalk reportedly produces higher quality resin andis in higher demand than the green stem type. There are many local names given to different varieties ofcannabis in different parts of the region. Azraki Shadani, Kharwari Shadani, Logari Shadani, MachalghuShadani, Surkhabi Shadani, Watani, Kharwari, Kandahari, Bangi Herati, Sorkhbandi Shindandi, Sperabotay, Chagali and Mazari are the names reported by farmers during the survey. The most popular​cannabis variety in Afghanistan reported was the Mazari variety


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 16, 2012)

Attitude has a new set up


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 16, 2012)

New hortilab gear is up at attitude. I like the new site. Damn wish I had money for the hortilab gear.


----------



## TheChosen (May 16, 2012)

It's the set up they put up for a little bit on 420. Was wondering when they would bring it back. The only thing missing that I can't find is e-mail notification, hope they didn't take it away.

If I didn't have CV's ECSD cross I would grab the sour pink grape fruit. And too bad the starbud isn't there, I'd grab it regardless. 

I forgot whatever else I was gonna say.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 16, 2012)

Really interesting article Scar. I wonder if the red-stemmed Green Python that Cmt (i think) posted a while back is the characteristic that the article was to referring to? I rarely see red stems.

edit update: D-Kush and Snozzberry are confirmed females. Plushberry and Eisbaer confirmed males. Fuck!


----------



## bombudburner (May 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> New hortilab gear is up at attitude. I like the new site. Damn wish I had money for the hortilab gear.


Me too. I don't really like that $100 price tag. I guess I paid almost double for the starbud though... Bodhi has me spoiled with his dank prices for dank gear.


----------



## bombudburner (May 16, 2012)

Some dude started a thread at CC about not receiving his alien beans from the first drop and all these peeps start coming out of the woodwork saying how they spent 100s to 1000s on gear and it's been months with little to no communication from DJ. I know most of you avoid CC anyway, and I ordered there once awhile back with success, but I thought it should be mentioned. 

Where my beans at [email protected]?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

An easy way to choose Afghani strains are by region , Southern strains are less resinous ... you want the Northern regiions


----------



## gudkarma (May 16, 2012)

north is where the best hash is from & most of those stories regarding these newly discovered kush lines.

g13 labs making nice secure packaging.


----------



## cerberus (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> An easy way to choose Afghani strains are by region , Southern strains are less resinous ... you want the Northern regiions


probably due to a higher general elevation and a lot more UV rays pounding down on them.. making a darwin survival pattern for heavey resin (to protect the fragile female flower's V-Jj) much like the reptile light in the grow room..

a guess anyways.

but i know your right about the northern region vs the south when it comes to afghan dope/meds


----------



## Higher Medz (May 16, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Some dude started a thread at CC about not receiving his alien beans from the first drop and all these peeps start coming out of the woodwork saying how they spent 100s to 1000s on gear and it's been months with little to no communication from DJ. I know most of you avoid CC anyway, and I ordered there once awhile back with success, but I thought it should be mentioned.
> 
> Where my beans at [email protected]?



I ordered SoCal's Triple Platinum about 2 months ago. Still nothing and DJ replied once when I ordered now I can't get a response since then...and still no beans!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

cerberus said:


> probably due to a higher general elevation and a lot more UV rays pounding down on them.. making a darwin survival pattern for heavey resin (to protect the fragile female flower's V-Jj) much like the reptile light in the grow room..
> 
> a guess anyways.
> 
> but i know your right about the northern region vs the south when it comes to afghan dope/meds


Yeah basicly ..... they have cooler temps , better elevation and the strains produce about 2-3x more hash per plant. The opium they grow is also better quality than the S regoins do. The finest plants are usualy located by borders in the mountains bordering Pakistan .... like anywere else tho, yul find the plants real close to the border will be cross polinated by nature.. so you find soem Afghani x Paki genetics in some places. Its hard to get into details cuz all the strains differ alot by region.


----------



## gudkarma (May 16, 2012)

cerberus said:


> probably due to a higher general elevation and a lot more UV rays pounding down on them.. making a darwin survival pattern for heavey resin (to protect the fragile female flower's V-Jj) much like the reptile light in the grow room..
> 
> a guess anyways.
> 
> but i know your right about the northern region vs the south when it comes to afghan dope/meds



for sure.

still if the stories are true... it (small part) also may come down to warlords in certain geographic areas who've stashed certain seed (genetic) lines away for generations.

could valleys be so "deep" other pollen cant get there?

i dont believe so.
curious to see what y'all think.

...like seed collectors with rocket propelledz of sorts.

...like a nature/nuture of sorts via cultural manipulation.

*

me = just took a bunch of PRIMO spacedawg cuts

tables looking like stupid ! choc mind melt, last run of very berry, blue dream, kashmir glory hole ...and now spacedawg.

usb macro camera on the way too.
just to make sure my primee buds aren't picked toooooo soon. 
gotta have proof for the naysayers -who detune strains from dick makers into popcorn machines.

holla cmt!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> north is where the best hash is from & most of those stories regarding these newly discovered kush lines.
> 
> g13 labs making nice secure packaging.



That is nice packaging for sure......


----------



## gudkarma (May 16, 2012)

snatched gigabud.

their only actual g13 hybrid

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Gigabud/G13_Labs/

back to the lab.
new drop on the way. 

plant lighting hydroponics gets bumped up grade from B- ...now solid A as long as you ordering over $100.

getting my shit 100% perfect & in stealth.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> for sure.
> 
> still if the stories are true... it (small part) also may come down to warlords in certain geographic areas who've stashed certain seed (genetic) lines away for generations.
> 
> ...


 you are correct there, the king hadjis keep the strains pretty legit ... if you go the valleys yul see that those plants are the same after 100's of years , lil variation.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> snatched gigabud.
> 
> their only actual g13 hybrid
> 
> ...




Now that strain should throw out some donkey dicks for ya.......


----------



## bombudburner (May 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> north is where the best hash is from & most of those stories regarding these newly discovered kush lines.
> 
> g13 labs making nice secure packaging.


Were those seeds $200? Cuz that packaging must be at least $100..lol Seriously though, nice packaging.



Higher Medz said:


> I ordered SoCal's Triple Platinum about 2 months ago. Still nothing and DJ replied once when I ordered now I can't get a response since then...and still no beans!!!


Here's the official response.



MrDJK5 said:


> Hey guys busting my balls.
> 
> I have been a Lil behind on a few orders I have said I'm getting to them all
> 
> ...


----------



## Marley15 (May 16, 2012)

So I have the borg for the first time ever! Fucking sucks, gonna grab some mighty wash and see what happens. Sounds like the best treatment avail..but who knows wtf is really in it.

Also found two nanners in the top cola of my purple-ist plush! Bad week all around. Pluckin em off, if I get many more she is done, a wee bit stressed from the mites, and is running in super soil (apparently bcs nanners in super soil?) Other than that no issues. Fuck.


----------



## gudkarma (May 16, 2012)

mighty wash has from what i understand a "charge" like you'd store energy in a battery.
^ way layman

and what looks to be a sheen... from what i hear is canola oil.

Water....................99.8335%
Inert Ingredients.......0.1665%
^ bottle says


h'raizer has a fairly large garden & he uses it. has to work for you too.
i love the shit personally.

cheap & effective... when you spray the entire plant up & down & left & right & HIT the container & lip & drench the medium too & leave that spray on the floor around your plants (no wiping up! till next day).

MW kills them little suckers dead & they say safe up till harvest.
i think one of my clients grew a 3rd arm outta his back but i'd swear it has nothing to do with MW.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 16, 2012)

My plush herm was sterile. No seeds. But it was a few nanners once and then the next harvest with a clone from the same mother totally hermed hardcore. Still sterile but nanners everywhere.


----------



## gudkarma (May 16, 2012)

too this time of year if u gotta house, yard, whatever ...test it outside.

maybe find some mites in a neighbors fruit tree & blast them & force his daughter to eat the fruit right there on the spot.

i find gun-point, little duct tape, small trash bag, rope, and fistfull of hair usually works best at that ^ juncture.

"im a picker, im a grinner, im a lover, im a sinner... dont wanna hurt no one".


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

awesomeness!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 16, 2012)

Wow gud lmfao


----------



## cerberus (May 16, 2012)

is it wrong that that gives me a pudgy?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 16, 2012)

I would like to stick something else in her mouth


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

haha , i was thinking the same thing Hell ... but then i realized she had two other holes that are uncorked LOL


----------



## shizniz34 (May 16, 2012)

Long time lurker and seed collector, figured its about time for my first post. I was wondering what yall's opinions were on connoisseur genetics? Might have to take advantage of the lucky dip even though I don't normally partake in promotions. I was leaning towards the Grandaddy Haze, Chemwreck Kush or OG Chem. Also anybody grow out the Strawberry Sour Desiel by devils harvest? Thanks for the input guys


----------



## cerberus (May 16, 2012)

something about the nipple and the burber carpet.. makes me think rug burn.. I like it.

and what is that thing called, a ball gag? yeah.. i like it when they gag on my balls..

errr..

seeds..

so i am debating between Guerilla Grower's Alien Fruit, and Immortal Flower's GrapeHead for my next round. anyone got an opinion? (Also got a Jock Horror x Gull moon that was my 3rd choice)


----------



## gudkarma (May 16, 2012)

on connoisseur , i hear the lucky dip aint all that lucky.

im not a fan but some guys here have them in the stash.

*

got devils harvest , bodhi, chimera, alpine seeds, e$ko, and a jkahn tester on the next to cracka-crack list.


*

chubbyz aside. 

just for having some dirty socks during a freak session, i got a donkey punch straight japanese zero'd on her cranium brainium.

filthy whore.


----------



## shizniz34 (May 16, 2012)

My bad, what do you mean by not that lucky? 
But I was able to get Goji Og when it dropped a few days ago so Im stoked about that. Will Bodhi be dropping more in the next couple weeks?


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

Holy Smoke Malawi 18 days outside - looking very Sativa 




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

nice plant man


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Holy Smoke Malawi 18 days outside - looking very Sativa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the thin leafs.....


----------



## TheChosen (May 16, 2012)

Glad the Malawi has worked out for you Mohican looks great


----------



## puffntuff (May 16, 2012)

What's up with holy smokes beans anyways?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 16, 2012)

Many Holly smokes seeds are just repackaged Mallbury seeds. 
Many are doing it.
For mallbury claiming being in Buisness for 30+ years it's amazing how no one remembers them.
'i call bullshit for Mallbury seeds lineage.


But I here it's great smoke........


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

> Many Holly smokes seeds are just repackaged Mallbury seeds.


Do you have any info about Mallbury? I know I can look it up, but I am asking for your take.

Thanks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

i always thought it was afropips under a diff name


----------



## JCashman (May 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Finally got to see some induction lighting in person today. The claims they're making are pretty sweet. Didn't someone on here buy some recently. I'm thinking it was jcashman? But i may be wrong. Anyone using these or seen em in use? The ones I saw were over some peppers at the store.


sorry good sir, but it was not me 



karmas a bitch said:


> Attitude has a new set up


and i think its horrible


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 16, 2012)

On the attitude you can click a button when you're in checkout and it switches your freebies to regular instead of fems.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 16, 2012)

that's not a bad deal... still probably wont crack open any of the freebies but, at least it's a better chance then with all the Fem's I have piled up


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

anyone check out those new Garden Of Dreams strains at CC ???


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 17, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone check out those new Garden Of Dreams strains at CC ???


Meh.

That is all.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

yea fuh real,,,ain't too impressive


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

getting very worried now, haven't received my orders from the 420 promo @ the tude with

Bright Moments
Blue Magoo
Snow Goddess
Breakout
88 G-13/HP (x2)
Elephant Stomper
Ace Of Spades

if i don't get these it would be unbelievable
everytime i order GGG so far i have lost them....i lost Purple Snowman, Leia OG, Grape Stomper BX, Burgundy...still have no GGG in my stash


----------



## headbender (May 17, 2012)

damn higher i really hope shit works out for you! good vibes your way bro!

almost finished with the new room shit is looking sick! and my gage testers are popping their heads up!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

thanks bro

r u testing the Raspberry Montage?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 17, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> getting very worried now, haven't received my orders from the 420 promo @ the tude with
> 
> Bright Moments
> Blue Magoo
> ...


Dam bro i feel your pain! Still waiting on a order from cz to clear customs  orders got 600$+ in it!

Do you have tracking?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam bro i feel your pain! Still waiting on a order from cz to clear customs  orders got 600$+ in it!
> 
> Do you have tracking?


Yip...Says it arrived in my country a while now...but i live in a third world country where everything takes forever, at least i'm hoping it's that bcuz i'm waiting on some music equipment which i ordered before my tude order...
also waiting on 2 TSD orders, a Sensible order, and a CC order....


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

i dont even wanna total up my orders...but definitely over $1000.


----------



## headbender (May 17, 2012)

no im testing (purple elephant x purple snowman) x chem og and chem d allison x og!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

hmmm, wish i had some of that!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 17, 2012)

Damn higher medz. That's shitty luck. I hope it all works out for you. 

Spent half the day yesterday beefing up my air cooling system. Upgraded to insulted ducting. We also turned half of my veg tent into another flower chamber. This has a 1k galaxy select a watt with a magnumxxxl hood over. Right now there is 400w in there. Not sure how big I'll take it up to in there once we flower it. At least 600w. This is the area I'm gonna use to flower testers and seeds I pop. Then my main flower tent will be for proven cuts. Everything is looking real nice. 

So in the new area I have a really nice looking dukeberry. 8 gage green burgundys. 5 gage green chemdawg OGXmendo montage testers. 2 sure fire firestarters(thanks to a gift from a good friend). 1 bodhi blowfishXappalchia. And one that I don't know what it is, but up it's one of the above. Ill be flipping those soon. And by the time males show themselves my 9 dirty sanchezs should be about ready to move into the tent. Plus my girl popped some Jaffa cakes and deep bubbaXsunsour at the same time. I also have my first run of dinafem freebies. I popped 2 dinafem white widows to make sure my room was ok and they are doing well. 

Flower tents on day 14 and looking like it may be my best run ever. Blue dream looking like its gonna be a beast. And when I rubbed the stem of the blackberry Kush last night it smelled like straight blackberry jam.

If I find a nice male burgundy I might set him back for f2s down the road.


----------



## TheChosen (May 17, 2012)

Damn HigherMedz sorry to hear that. Hope it works out and you get them soon


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 17, 2012)

Guess I'm not the only one that is worried about my beans. My order from CZ still has not made it and that was before the tude promo. Ironically I have GGG in there too, along with some Cannaventure gear. Emailed Mr. C awhile back and told him nothing I have ordered from any seed distributor has ever taken this long and he responded that he has never lost a tracked order to the states and they should be to me shortly. E-mailed him again 3 days ago and he said he would check at the post office the next day and see if he could find anything out. No response so contacted him again today and he said he has been sick and didn't make it to the post office. He also said "ive got a feeling customs may have intercepted your package because there is just no way it should take this long but hopefully i will know more once ive spoken to the post office". Fucking awesome, so now I am your first tracked order to go missing to the states? Aren't they supposed to send you a letter or something if they take your package? Worse part is these were two seperate orders that Mr. C asked if he could send together because the first one wasn't sent when I ordered the second one. I can't help but think ONE of those orders would of made it if sent seperately


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 17, 2012)

that sucks lilB. a friend of mine had a package intercepted and he recieved a letter. stranger things have happened. my biggest fear is the postman delivering to a neighbor of the address I use. its happened with other envelopes and a parcel. with the post office ya just never know. thankfully ive never had a pack of beans go missing. i would always seperate orders in dividends of $100. it does not cost much to send beans overseas. im sure CZ makes a decent bottom line.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 17, 2012)

If its over 300 i split the order, i insisted on it!


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 17, 2012)

On a brighter note my other 2 Caspers popped and are above soil and 3 Sun Maidens that were gifted to me from a fellow farmer have germed and are going into soil. Have to take down my Leia's and RMH high before I go on vacation next week, but had to take down a little bud of each to take with me to sample  Decided to let everything else I have up go until then too because I have plenty of burn to last until they are ready, plus I don't have to trim them before vacation  So left to right is Leia, Rocky Mountain High, and Blue Dream (I took a little nug off that too because someone was asking to see it but the Leia and RMH will be my first time smoking them)


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 17, 2012)

And of couse the Blue Dream is in the dead spot on my camera, oh well.........anyone who smokes that shit loves it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

those look chubby as all fuck , nice one LIL


----------



## JCashman (May 17, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> getting very worried now, haven't received my orders from the 420 promo @ the tude with
> Bright Moments
> Blue Magoo
> Snow Goddess
> ...


ugh thats horrible bro. i really hope its just lost or being rerouted or something 



hellraizer30 said:


> If its over 300 i split the order, i insisted on it!


i do the same thing, usually when i get to 225-250 i start thinking about splitting the order into 2


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

JCashman said:


> ugh thats horrible bro. i really hope its just lost or being rerouted or something
> 
> 
> i do the same thing, usually when i get to 225-250 i start thinking about splitting the order into 2



Really hope so. That order was split into 3 packages though


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 17, 2012)

That sucks it seems everyone is having a problem getting something they ordered. I ordered a vac purger from extraction experts two weeks ago. They won't return my calls or emails. Bullshit


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 17, 2012)

Now we need a "don't like" button


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That sucks it seems everyone is having a problem getting something they ordered. I ordered a vac purger from extraction experts two weeks ago. They won't return my calls or emails. Bullshit


we should start a vigilante retaliation force ... like we can have dudes in all kinds of cities and states to slap these mofos who dont return emails and rip people off.


----------



## gudkarma (May 17, 2012)

i will say : 

had a package intercepted by customs. they opened, searched, and were confounded by sannies jewelery 

the envelope was gutted, the card ransacked, & the entire parcel was in shambles ...all put in a neat usps plastic bag & put inside my mailbox.

i got 5 of those beans on crack right now (free kush).


----------



## gudkarma (May 17, 2012)

before being "gobshited" , i ordered a sick amount of gear from mr. c(ock swallower).

never had any drama.
always send me shit before i pay & shit always made it.

one time we had a cash snafu... on his end.
probably left my $ with tip money at the local gay bar... which some brits call a "p u b" 

but now we're talking about a vastly more popular resource for seed lovers.
& with poularity comes more & more deliveries.

& more deliveries comes more chance for discovery.

he's been discovered cause he's fucking LAZY like sannie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oooooops. nobody here to silence gudkarma's crazy comment?

jazz hands!

imma say you get the order.
some day


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

they all need to hire people who arnt fuckin smashed all day lol ... its gotta near impossible to find a non pothead person to fill orders.... if i had to fill orders.. motherfuckers in Bangladesh would be getting shit destined for Botson lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> they all need to hire people who arnt fuckin smashed all day lol ... its gotta near impossible to find a non pothead person to fill orders.... if i had to fill orders.. motherfuckers in Bangladesh would be getting shit destined for Botson lol



I would be sending them all to my place.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I would be sending them all to my place.....


haha write return to sender and put yur addy on the return on all the good stuff


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 17, 2012)

Finally just got a call back....my vac purger will be here tommorow. Ima be so high by the end of the day.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 17, 2012)

Karma what vac pump and vac chamber did u buy? How much did it end up costin? How'd the mityvac work for ya? Its kind of a pain in the ass, but the added benefit of purging in a hot bath of 170 f is night and day.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 17, 2012)

I got the vac chamber with hand pump at the bottom of the page. I also bought two of the glass jars listed. Total was 155. I don't have a might vac? Not even sure what it is. 
http://www.extractionexperts.com/Products.html


----------



## TheLastWood (May 17, 2012)

Lilbsdad that's a nice pic  they all look super dank


----------



## TheLastWood (May 17, 2012)

The mityvac is the vacuum pump you can get at autozone. That's a cool setup. Ill probly get thagt if my swetup breaks.


----------



## blissfest (May 17, 2012)

On Attitudes new site I dont see where you can give them your E-mail to be notified when a strain gets restocked?

WTF? am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## Mohican (May 17, 2012)

Here is the link for Malberry seeds. $4200 a kilo! I'll take two. ^^

http://malberry.net/seed.html


----------



## blissfest (May 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is the link for Malberry seeds. $4200 a kilo! I'll take two. ^^
> 
> http://malberry.net/seed.html



And people have the balls to say Dr. Greenthumb's prices are high


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 17, 2012)

another sweet Chernobyl pic


----------



## TheChosen (May 17, 2012)

Garden Of Dreams: Alien x Pre 98 Bubba K = Ancient Aliens 

LMAO


----------



## Higher Medz (May 17, 2012)

just got a pack of Purple Swish from TSD...looked like they only restocked 1 pack

wondering if to go with the OG pre-order special from RD, not a bad deal,,,that is once their shit turns out to be fire


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 18, 2012)

Realy liking bluberry gum from g13 labs
With proper cure it could be great.
My 1 hit wake an bake tests conclude it is dank!

I LOVED their PineApple Express also.
May have to try them all....


----------



## TheLastWood (May 18, 2012)

Pineapple express is good. I don't think its great. I liked plushberry a lot better. I still have a cutting but its probably gone after 1 more run


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

I've been reading about this stuff called fytocell. Saw a few people using it on cannetics. Anyone have any exp with it


----------



## tardis (May 18, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> another sweet Chernobyl pic
> 
> View attachment 2172729


Omg, loving the frostyness!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 18, 2012)

Been crazy busy with harvesting lately. Here are some pics.

First up is WoS Chronic Haze #1 and #2. Both were the "Chronic" pheno. Finishes in 9 weeks. Sweet smell, Very dense. A cerebral high. The 2 plants were vegged for 35 days and they yielded 2.41 ozs dry. Here are pics of dried CH1&2, CH2 a week before chop, and CH1 4 weeks into flower.




Next up, G13 Blueberry Gum. I think I got a less than stellar seed. Scarhole and Mystic Morris both had good results, as did I....but I think it smells and tastes like old hippy shwag with a side order of grapey shit. Pics make it look nice but I think this will be my last run with G13 and/or "blueberry" crosses for a long time. Not hating, just not for me. Here is a BGum pic a week before chop and dried. Yield is 1.12 oz.




Dinafem OG. Overall, great plant. Easy to grow, took nutrient well. Heavy "chem" influence with a gasoline/fuel type smell. Most OG's I am used to are very lemoney. Less lemon here but very stinky. Sticky! Chopped on day 64. Yield was almost an ounce 





I will spare you the ugliness of "Oregon" bagseed. It smells ok but will probably get turned into hash. It is still drying. Last bagseed I will ever run.

And for the finale, here is Chronic Haze #3. The "elephant wiener" pheno aka "haze" pheno. Best structure of a plant this run, no staking or tying. Best smell By Far! Lemon skittles. Took 72 days to finish. Quite possibly the best plant in my 6 grows over the years. Just hung it up to dry today so no dry shots but here is the last pics I took of her. Lemon Wiffle-ball bats! Sounds crazy but I am shooting for 2 oz's off this plant.



I took clones of all these plants, then killed them to make room for much better genetics in my veg closet. Wish I would have saved CH3.


----------



## blissfest (May 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've been reading about this stuff called fytocell. Saw a few people using it on cannetics. Anyone have any exp with it


I heard it is a kickass medium, I would love to try it in some Hempy buckets!!! Who sells it in the States?


----------



## blissfest (May 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Realy liking bluberry gum from g13 labs
> With proper cure it could be great.
> My 1 hit wake an bake tests conclude it is dank!
> 
> ...


I have a pack of Blueberry gum and Gigabud on its way from the tude, and 5 big Pineapple express ready to chop


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I heard it is a kickass medium, I would love to try it in some Hempy buckets!!! Who sells it in the States?


 lmao.. i found a thread about it.. and where, here on rollie, lol..

there's a few links in the thread, but i haven't checked them out yet...https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/166875-where-can-i-get-fytocell.html


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

looks like hellraizer would be the one to talk to about this stuff as he was all over that thread..

the last i read was you can order it from mexico,, but shipping is $40, which isn't that bad imo.. i ordered some soil for a friend online and paid over $120 shipped for two bags of fox farms soil..


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

so pissed right now...confirmed, customs got all 3 of my packages from 420 promo

and it's all attitude's fault....in the comments for each order i put "do not want grinder, papers, lanyard...want package as least bulky as possible"...then i wote jodie and told her the same, and she confirmed they will not send them

and in the customs form it says 3 parcels seized containing: seeds, apparatus, papers, etc.

what hurts the most is the strains i had in those orders

 attitude


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2012)

That's fucking bullshit.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I heard it is a kickass medium, I would love to try it in some Hempy buckets!!! Who sells it in the States?


I honestly haven't tried to find it on sale anywhere as I don think I will be using it anytime soon. I'm pretty happy with what I'm doing. I just like to stay current on all the new styles and what not. So I was curious. It looks like a good medium.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

gone but not forgotten....

Bright Moments
Blue Magoo x Jazz Berry Jam
Snow Goddess
Breakout
88 G-13/HP (x2)
Elephant Stomper
Ace Of Spades


----------



## Bad Karma (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> so pissed right now...confirmed, customs got all 3 of my packages from 420 promo
> 
> and it's all attitude's fault....in the comments for each order i put "do not want grinder, papers, lanyard...want package as least bulky as possible"...then i wote jodie and told her the same, and she confirmed they will not send them
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about that man.
Yet another reason why I don't use the Attitude anymore.
Good luck with your next seed order.


----------



## dickkhead (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> so pissed right now...confirmed, customs got all 3 of my packages from 420 promo
> 
> and it's all attitude's fault....in the comments for each order i put "do not want grinder, papers, lanyard...want package as least bulky as possible"...then i wote jodie and told her the same, and she confirmed they will not send them
> 
> ...


thats shity sorry to hear, if customs finds that do they launch an investigation? did cutoms conact you?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

Damn higher medz that's super shitty. Did you at least get guaranteed shipping?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

thanks

waiting on more from 2 different sites, hope they get thru


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn higher medz that's super shitty. Did you at least get guaranteed shipping?


nope, never do

rarely have i lost packages. about 6 or 7 total now

fuk'd up part is i lost all my GGG strains i bought in those


----------



## dickkhead (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nope, never do
> 
> rarely have i lost packages. about 6 or 7 total now
> 
> fuk'd up part is i lost all my GGG strains i bought in those


so no reembursment either?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> thats shity sorry to hear, if customs finds that do they launch an investigation? did cutoms conact you?


They just send a slip saying its been seized.

But as a receiver u cant get in trouble, bcuz any1 can send u anything without u knowing


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> so no reembursment either?


doubt that very much


----------



## dickkhead (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> They just send a slip saying its been seized.
> 
> But as a receiver u cant get in trouble, bcuz any1 can send u anything without u knowing


atleast you got a letter and not a knocked down door! still sucks though.

Ive heard they reimburse if you send them a copy of the seizure id give it a try


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

big spliff rolling to release the stress....pre98 bubba, chernobyl, jedi kush, wi fi, arctic fallout, all in 1 fat spliff


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> atleast you got a letter and not a knocked down door! still sucks though.
> 
> Ive heard they reimburse if you send them a copy of the seizure id give it a try



Already wrote them, but will scan it and send them a copy 4sure


----------



## snodome (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> doubt that very much


hello, i have a question. even if you had the guarantee on this order they do not have bright moments, 88g13hp, e stomper, or b magoo x jbj in stock. ive always been curious with the popular strains, if they are out when you do not receive, what do you get? something of equal value? I would probably want a refund.

in an ideal world when you pay the extra fee for a guarantee they should hold a duplicate of your order until you receive. but i highly doubt that is the practice.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 18, 2012)

Dr Gruber said:


> just saw on Docs site he now has MTF and his strain "Jazz" in Fem form.....they are now on my official list.
> Actually, they already were but this makes it easier for medical growers.


Whooot!!! 
Ill be trying them.....


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

snodome said:


> hello, i have a question. even if you had the guarantee on this order they do not have bright moments, 88g13hp, e stomper, or b magoo x jbj in stock. ive always been curious with the popular strains if they are out when you do not receive. what do you get? something of equal value? I would probably want a refund.


Yea i spent hours waiting for most of those to drop, some will prob never get again like Bright Moments and the Blue Magoo...but yea i would prefer a refund till something better comes around, preferably at CZ


----------



## TheChosen (May 18, 2012)

I know it would blow to have to pay for them twice, but Seedbay still has Bright Moments. I was really impressed with their packaging, very stealthy, and the freebies tend to be something worth growing unlike Attitude Auto crap.

Sorry to hear about them snatching your shit.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I know it would blow to have to pay for them twice, but Seedbay still has Bright Moments. I was really impressed with their packaging, very stealthy, and the freebies tend to be something worth growing unlike Attitude Auto crap.
> 
> Sorry to hear about them snatching your shit.


Thanks for the tip. Might give it a try again bcuz its worth it. 
Def have to change address again though


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Thanks for the tip. Might give it a try again bcuz its worth it. D
> ef have to change address again though


 why you changing addys m8?? i had one order snagged a few years ago.. 
it was an order from sannies, it was like a over a month and no show, so i emailed sannie and he reshipped.. a week later i got my second order.. the very next day i got another package and was all excited.. went to open it, and it had the dreaded customs letter in it.. 

so by my thinking, they must not put you on a watch list or anything, or i never would have gotten that order, nor the 100 or so since that time..
just my $.02...


----------



## Higher Medz (May 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> why you changing addys m8?? i had one order snagged a few years ago..
> it was an order from sannies, it was like a over a month and no show, so i emailed sannie and he reshipped.. a week later i got my second order.. the very next day i got another package and was all excited.. went to open it, and it had the dreaded customs letter in it..
> 
> so by my thinking, they must not put you on a watch list or anything, or i never would have gotten that order, nor the 100 or so since that time..
> just my $.02...


Same thing happened to me, lost a few a while back then was getting everything. Reason i change my address is because the country where i live is very small, just over 1mil people so its much easier for them to remember stuff like this as im sure they dont get seeds often. So i change the mailing name also, just to be sure


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 18, 2012)

Don't you love when your package arrives and it says T5 High Output Fluorescent Grow Light with the picture of the light right on it. Thanks Amazon.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Don't you love when your package arrives and it says T5 High Output Fluorescent Grow Light with the picture of the light right on it. Thanks Amazon.



Love when that happens......


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

my favorite still has to be when i think it was karma got two clones in a fucking huge ass hid box.. fucking disgrace..


----------



## blissfest (May 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I honestly haven't tried to find it on sale anywhere as I don think I will be using it anytime soon. I'm pretty happy with what I'm doing. I just like to stay current on all the new styles and what not. So I was curious. It looks like a good medium.


Im real happy with my chunky perlite,Coco, and Napa floor dry, Hempys right now But if I could get Fytocell locally I would for sure try it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 18, 2012)

I tryed to lock down a sorce for fytocell but never could! Last i knew was it was being sold out of mexico


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I tryed to lock down a sorce for fytocell but never could! Last i knew was it was being sold out of mexico


 thanks hellraizer.. i saw you all over that thread, so i figured you'd be the go to guy.. that's the same info i got as well, but you already know this..


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 18, 2012)

From what i hear its the win all to a hydro medium, super cheap super inert, ph inert! And super light no lugging around the waist!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 18, 2012)

it does sound nice, i saw a few grows using it on another site, but i think they're all brits..


----------



## dickkhead (May 18, 2012)

what about the sure to grow insert plugs and mats for flood and drain tables? *


Sure to Grow*

​

» How to Buy
» Products
» Commercial Growers
» Hobby Growers
» Testimonials




Home
Technology
FAQs
Products
Contact Us
About Us
Research




*TESTIMONIALS*


"Trials of STG have gone very well in our lettuce raft. Germination and development are very uniform. STG cubes seem to be more resistant to thrips in their media dwelling stage when compared to oasis cubes. Looking forward to growing many full crops of lettuce using STG 1" cubes."
_Lapham's Garden Center, MI_

*HYDROPONIC SYSTEM 
COMPATIBILITY*




Using Sure To Grow with a Drip hydroponic system
Using Sure To Grow with a Ebb and Flow hydroponics system (Flood and Drain, Ebb and Grow, Ebb and Flood)
Using Sure To Grow with a hydroponic Floating Raft system
Using Sure To Grow with a Nutrient Film Technique hydroponic system (NFT)
Using Sure To Grow with a wick-based hydroponic system
Using Sure To Grow in an aeroponic system

​



[*=center]Cubes
[*=center]Blocks
[*=center]Slabs
[*=center]Pads & Roll
[*=center]Flood & Drain
[*=center]Fill & Absorbents
[*=center]Inserts


*STG HYDROPONIC FLOOD & DRAIN MATS*

*A unique new product for hobby and commercial growers!*


Designed specifically for flood and drain tables.
Roll can be easily cut to size to fit any tray.
Available in 3 sizes: 4 x 4, 4 x 8 and in 1 x 20 rolls.
A better alternative to cocofiber (coir) mats.
*Special Features:*



Lightweight, clean and hygienic.
Provides maximum area and protection for root mass.
STG Blocks and slabs can be placed on the surface of the mat.
Cubes can be inserted directly into slits the mat.
*Crops:*

Hydroponic Cucumbers, Tomatoes, Sweet Peppers, Larger Ornamentals. Also suitable for production of "cut and come again" herbs and baby greens.
*Hydroponic System Compatibility:*

Ebb and grow, ebb and flow, flood and drain, ebb and flood
*Product Specifications:*


STG GROW MATS - HOBBY GROWER PRODUCTS Product / DimensionsProduct CodeCaseShipping WeightSTG Flood & Drain Table Mat 4L x 4L x 1 DSTG FD 481 Mat4 poundsSTG Flood & Drain Table Thin Pad 8L x 4L x .5DSTG FDP1 Pad1.5 poundsSTG Flood & Drain Table Roll - 20 L x 1 W x 1DSTG FD 121 Roll4 pounds


STG GROW MATS - COMMERCIAL HYDROPONIC BUSINESS PRODUCTS Product / DimensionsProduct CodeCaseShipping WeightSTG Flood & Drain Table Mat 4L x 4L x 1 DSTG FD 48-C1 Mat4 poundsSTG Flood & Drain Table Thin Pad - 8L x 4L x .5DSTG FDP-C1 Pad1.5 poundsSTG Flood & Drain Table Roll 20 L x 1 W x 1DSTG FD 12-C1 Roll4 pounds


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

Hellraizer did you see the threads on fytocell at nettics?

Bho under 2nd vac. How long do I leave it under a vac? How do I know when it's done?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 18, 2012)

When I vac I pump to 24 hg and once vacuum is achieved start a 10 minute timer. I dunk mine in and out of the hot bath for the first 6 or 7 mins then let it cool the last 3 mins. The oil should be bubbling up pretty extreme. if you only get small pin hole sized white bubbles then its not enough pressure or heat.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

Wood are u saying I should submerge my vac purger in hot ass water?


----------



## TheChosen (May 18, 2012)

If you get a small ceramic tile and heat it in the oven at like 150 and put your parchment with oil on that while in the vac it keeps it warm. If you're pulling 24+ while keeping it warm and do not see a reaction you should be good.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

Thanks chosen I like that idea. It sounds easy. I'll do that. And thanks for letting me now when I'm good.

I cant believe that this stupid ass little vac purger cost$150. I'm glad I bought it but damn. This shit probably cost $15


----------



## TheChosen (May 18, 2012)

Np. Keep the oil warm from the moment you start spraying until you are done vaccing. If it loses its viscosity and becomes solid it will trap the butane and make it a lot more difficult to purge. Have you sprayed any of that A11? bet that shit will be nuts


----------



## JCashman (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> so pissed right now...confirmed, customs got all 3 of my packages from 420 promo
> 
> and it's all attitude's fault....in the comments for each order i put "do not want grinder, papers, lanyard...want package as least bulky as possible"...then i wote jodie and told her the same, and she confirmed they will not send them
> 
> ...


ugh im so sorry man, thats really horrible. my last tude order was packaged poorly as well, i think i posted about it, but if anyone would have opened the package my beans woulda fallen on their lap., they did not even put the beans inside the stealth gift, it was just lazy


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 18, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> They just send a slip saying its been seized.
> But as a receiver u cant get in trouble, bcuz any1 can send u anything without u knowing


A buddy of mine had some pills he ordered off of the net seized. They were considered prescription drugs in the states. Customs seized those, sent him a letter and demanded a fine of around $100 I think it was. He never paid it, and nothing else happened or came of it. But I guess if they don't really enforce the law when it comes to getting pills then I probably would think seeds would carry a smaller consequence.



TheChosen said:


> Np. Keep the oil warm from the moment you start spraying until you are done vaccing. If it loses its viscosity and becomes solid it will trap the butane and make it a lot more difficult to purge. Have you sprayed any of that A11? bet that shit will be nuts


A13 makes some insane oil I've heard. I would love to see and or try some A11.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

No I haven't blasted any of the a11 yet. I probably won't till the harvest I have going now is done. I want to get a 1 oz tube for the precious. That's almost all I smoke. Gets me twisted every time, not saying much tho cause I'm a lite weight. But I agree when I do make some it's gonna be scary strong. I know those of you running it are gonna be stoked


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

My girl bought us an 8 inch stealth fan. We were cooling our hoods with a 6 inch active air,so we stepped it up. we are gonna put a carbon filter and the 6 inch in the tester tent. She also bought us a CO2 setup. We got a sweet deal. 20 gallon tank,regulator, and timer for 175. I haven't used a tank before, only a CO2 generator. Our room is gonna be bumping now! So stoked she got us these upgrades.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 18, 2012)

@karmas now i havent seen that thread il go look


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 18, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My girl bought us an 8 inch stealth fan. We were cooling our hoods with a 6 inch active air,so we stepped it up. we are gonna put a carbon filter and the 6 inch in the tester tent. She also bought us a CO2 setup


That's sweet. I still have a 12" High Output canfan sitting in the box. lol. 
I really gotta hook that shit up. $400 fan I should be able to blow some air to the moon.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 18, 2012)

Karma yes I submerge my vac purge canister in 160-170 f water. As chosen said keep it gooey. If your oil cools while vacc'ing then your not doing it efficiently... the hot tile idea is really good, especially since ur vac chamber is a lot biger than mine and would be hard to dunk in hot water.....................sorry it took a min to get back to ya I just cloned my flo dawgs, a11, rom, walhalla and also BLUE DREAM and 707 HEADBAND from a dank farmer friend


----------



## gudkarma (May 18, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Don't you love when your package arrives and it says T5 High Output Fluorescent Grow Light with the picture of the light right on it. Thanks Amazon.


recently, for me, it was 1000w bulbs sent in plantmax boxes.

wtf are these people thinking?

every order i always put ... "no hydro information on label & plain boxes" in the memo.

yet 1000w bulbs... those things... ow yes, for the street lamp i use as a kitchen fixture


----------



## TheChosen (May 18, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> A13 makes some insane oil I've heard. I would love to see and or try some A11.



First time I ran oil was with whole nugs of querkle. I vaped some and ended up sitting in front of a tv for a hour without turning it on, good times. So I'm sure a11 or 13 would be a trip.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 18, 2012)

When I cloned my a11s I did a scratch n sniff on the stems for the first time, 2 of 3 smell exactly like cheetos like u said karma. Its crazy. I also cloned my stardawg male and he stinks like a mofo. Gonna flower out the male and maybe hit the a11 and romulan and then freeze some pollen for later


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 18, 2012)

That's great lastwood I hope they stay nice and squat for you. Honestly my girl loves the stretch phenos too. They are a bit much for me. And the shorter ones fit my grow better. It's funny you say that. Cause my flower room is being dominated with that slapped you in the face pineapple smell.

I did a stem rub on my blowfishXappalchia for the first time today. What a stinker! Sucks I only have one. Fingers crossed but I'm thinking it's a dude


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 19, 2012)

Can you believe the where the bids at on bank of gage auction? Lol 700$+


----------



## konagirl420 (May 19, 2012)

Gage and Bodhi are blowing up


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 19, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Gage and Bodhi are blowing up


Yah for under a100 bucks lol.

Just got news  new Ggg testers on the way!
Purple elegance f2s
Sour D X. X og
Red dEisel X gsog


----------



## headbender (May 19, 2012)

awesome hell those pe f2 sound nice!


----------



## Bluejeans (May 19, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Realy liking bluberry gum from g13 labs
> With proper cure it could be great.
> My 1 hit wake an bake tests conclude it is dank!
> 
> ...


Hey Scarhole, you got a pic of that G13 BB? I've supposedly got one of those (clone) from a buddy and it is "different" looking from all my other plants. Just wondered what yours looks like.


----------



## gudkarma (May 19, 2012)

sixers pounding those celtic douchebags in the paint last night.

these next games should be fun.
i hate boston everything.

even the city name urks my ears.

& general principal for a different city says : fuck the Mets too.

*

sannie spongepot = worst shit ever

dry too fast
little too dense (compared to root riots) and when they dry while u sleep ...turn to hockey pucks.
glue to medium ratio not right imo

anything with a tail made it.

any uncracked seed put into them... done.

dont loose your prescious. 
avoid completely.


----------



## cerberus (May 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> sixers pounding those celtic douchebags in the paint last night.
> 
> these next games should be fun.
> i hate boston everything.
> ...




you sir, are an ass.






where i am from, we hate everything boston EXCEPT the teams.


----------



## gudkarma (May 19, 2012)

eeeeeeeeeeeew ...those boston cream filled dounuts.
nasty. like paul piece in a monkey knife fight.

*

grape stomper bx finally in reveg mode.
nice. like philly morning meth head bitches calling you hot.

*

illadelph in 7.

stick with the regular cream filled, they nothing but sweet


----------



## gudkarma (May 19, 2012)

few current happenings

on the tables we have : 

blue dream
killing fields #7
space princess
kashmir glory hole
very berry NLB
chocolate mind melt

moms :

alphadawg
double white
kashmir g. hole *
b. dream *
killing flds
spacedawg *
space princess *

asteriks stay everything else one & done.


----------



## gudkarma (May 19, 2012)

vegatronic clonatronic w/ seedlings on the side.

cracka cracks are : 

cannacopia , bc roadkill
BOG , blue kush
sannie , free kush
e$ko , cheeseberry
dinafem , og kush
seedism , diesel
eva , venneno

got jkahns nebula x alien fire , bodhi nl #5 x tok , ultra genetics mendo grape kush , chimera C4 all getting busted out this week. 

cuts are space dawg ...yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
with my set up, keep a tray rooted at all time & another fresh in the oven.

even if i have to toss them , dont care.
always ready to drop... a nut... i mean some cuts and take more the very next day.

grape stmpr bx ...like diamonds ...a fucking forever reveg.
^ two more weeks & if no cutty cuts ...trash bin.


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

Just chopped one of my big Pineapple Express last night, 1688 grams wet, of big sticky frosty bud all hand trimmed


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 19, 2012)

SO, like around 11-12 dry...? That's my guess. Can we hand out prizes? Only If I win tho....


I don't ever put my wet sticky buds on the scale.... seems to miss shape them a bit.. i treat them like little bombs tilll they are dried ...Top shelf buds at least


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> SO, like around 11-12 dry... That's my guess. Can we hand out prizes? Only If I win tho....
> 
> 
> I don't ever put my wet stickies on the scale..


Im thinkin between 12-14 dry, 

I will know the percentage lost in about a week. I have clones of 5 different plants, trying to choose the keeper for another run or two.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 19, 2012)

Anyone know a good Pineapple Trainwreck?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey Scarhole, you got a pic of that G13 BB? I've supposedly got one of those (clone) from a buddy and it is "different" looking from all my other plants. Just wondered what yours looks like.



























This was the closest I ever got for a good Tric shot. 
But shes very white an will glue your scissors shut!

Id love to try the Blueberry Auto G13 has out after a taste of her in blueberryGum.


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Anyone know a good Pineapple Trainwreck?


No, but my pineapple express plants looked like a trainwreck, extreme staking and tying up branches to try and keep them from snapping, LOL!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2012)

Im going to reveg the BBGum.
Shes good enuff to run again.
And ill Pollinate a few small branches with some Nl5xHz fem pollen today.
Hope to smoke her again somday....


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 19, 2012)

A11 wrapped up. Great morning hike.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2012)

KAB, that looks like something Willa WOnka would give you. That must get you super blazed, I don't think I could smoke it though. It's too cool.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

Karma have you smoked any oil yet? I think your about to find out that's waaaaaay tooo muuuuuch lol. Good luck!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

How the hell did u get it in one long strand like that?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 19, 2012)

Smoked half of it on my walk. Half of a joint of just a11 is waaaaayyyy too much for me. So yeah I'm gonna be high for a grip. 

Right when I take it out of the vac purger I twisted it. Gonna get that ceramic tile today. I think this stuff


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

If there are any bubbles, little white dots, or spots that appear to be getting softer or wetter than it isn't purged enough.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> sannie spongepot = worst shit ever
> 
> dry too fast
> little too dense (compared to root riots) and when they dry while u sleep ...turn to hockey pucks.
> ...



I am actully ordering right now and was gonna get some.I just left the store with fives and tens so I can order from peakseeds (northernberry & sweetskunk)

and I was gonna get two packs of the uberherb CR and was going to try spongepots. Thanks for the headsup.

I am also looking at Shiva but I never heard anything about it before. Has Esko said anything about it? Too bad he is not putting out reg seeds. He should reconsider.


----------



## JCashman (May 19, 2012)

if any of you missed out on the Goji,



bodhi seeds said:


> hopefully sunday/monday and then early in the week for more goji og... postman willing....
> 
> on a new note: *bodhi seeds now at santa cruz mountain naturals....*
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

Is my rep bar maxed out or can it go higher?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> A11 wrapped up. Great morning hike.


tight! i made one lastnight to, but i put my oil inside the J , i dripped hot oil on me ONCE .... ill never doit again! lol


----------



## JCashman (May 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> A11 wrapped up. Great morning hike.


im jealous, lol!

very awesome job... its like a candy cane from heaven


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I am actully ordering right now and was gonna get some.I just left the store with fives and tens so I can order from peakseeds (northernberry & sweetskunk)
> 
> and I was gonna get two packs of the uberherb CR and was going to try spongepots. Thanks for the headsup.
> 
> I am also looking at Shiva but I never heard anything about it before. Has Esko said anything about it? Too bad he is not putting out reg seeds. He should reconsider.


 Peaks Northern Skunk is bred simaler to Shiva if you want regs .. its dank as fuck


----------



## boneheadbob (May 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Peaks Northern Skunk is bred simaler to Shiva if you want regs .. its dank as fuck


Would you take the northern skunk over the sweetskunk? I was mainly buying from peak because I hear good things and his stuff is suppose to be stable with few phenos.


I was not looking for something like Shiva. I was just curious because it is Esko.
Here is what it says


The selected lady comes from Sensi Seeds and the selection was done by my friend T13 of the french growing community.
This clone suprised me that much, that i womanised her for future preservation and sharing.
A recognisable selection of a Shiva sweet citrus cream phenotype is welcome in every garden, also mine.
This phenotype is 75% indica 25% sativa and flowers 8 weeks.

A very pleasant addition to many collections, inside, greenhouse and outside gardens suitable.
It is the exact difinition of what i always have known as Shiva.
Lemon Ice cream power for everbody. Cheers.Bred by Eskobar


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

JCashman said:


> if any of you missed out on the Goji,


Hopefully Attitude fixes the price before the drop, they have it listed at $142.00?

And I cant seem to find if they will still notify you by e-mail when a strain is restocked? That feature on the old site was kickass?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2012)

If I was to try anything Nortern lights it would Be Classic seeds Real NL, suposed to be a cut from Indian Jim, Not the Thai Hybrids that Seattle greg an the Indoor sunshine shop sold to Nevile.


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Is my rep bar maxed out or can it go higher?


+rep+++++++++++


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2012)

Pic of the reversal on the 80s Nl5xHzC (Grail) for S1s
The overspray reversed 2 branches around the one I was spraying. Lol.

Not a single Flower, all male. 
_*StS dosent herm a plant*. _
It just makes it unable to flower as a female.

(Something about how copper binds with the silver an alters the Ethylene production required to be female.)


----------



## gudkarma (May 19, 2012)

im not sure how e$ko is treating his seed making with regard to regs or fems.

no doubt, he'll always be making both.

& his fem method doesnt use STS or collidal silver or involve a swerve "some guy's mixture".

shiva , i have yet to run. 
im running the ak47 x shiva cross ...but the only expectation i have is : its e$ko & it'll be fucking dank 

however, i know he smokes & makes hash from that same (french) shiva cut.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2012)

I hear if ya cut back the target plants roots into a small bonsai mama early in flower they will switch sex.But it seems to close to stress hermi for my taste.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Would you take the northern skunk over the sweetskunk? I was mainly buying from peak because I hear good things and his stuff is suppose to be stable with few phenos.
> 
> 
> I was not looking for something like Shiva. I was just curious because it is Esko.
> ...


Depends what your looking for , if you want a narcotic smasher than go with the Northernskunk , it tastes real old skewl... if you want a lil more sativa go with the Skunk ... his hybrids you get 2 mains and a couple sub phenos. The skunk i get some skinny leafed sweet ones, and some wider leafed stinkers. Hope that helps.


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im not sure how e$ko is treating his seed making with regard to regs or fems.
> 
> no doubt, he'll always be making both.
> 
> ...



That was funny as hell when all of Swerves shit hermied, and he blamed it on Some other guys fem mixture, what a fuckin moron LOL!


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

Just finished trimmin the runt out of my 5 pineapple express, she tipped the scales at 888 grams wet.

I recommend runnin a pack of these G13 PE's, they get fuckin big and heavy, well worth the $60.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 19, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just finished trimmin the runt out of my 5 pineapple express, she tipped the scales at 888 grams wet.
> 
> I recommend runnin a pack of these G13 PE's, they get fuckin big and heavy, well worth the $60.


Sound hella dank!
Got any pics?
the single seeds proved her to me.
Mine smelled like butterscotch an pineapple to me.
Im going to get a pack next order...:.


----------



## dickkhead (May 19, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just finished trimmin the runt out of my 5 pineapple express, she tipped the scales at 888 grams wet.
> 
> I recommend runnin a pack of these G13 PE's, they get fuckin big and heavy, well worth the $60.


My garden is full of them I wish I knew the genetics but its fire and will take punishment had it in tents with light leaks and the heavy duty fruity strain I had next to it hermed on me and the pineapple stayed female turn out to be straight fire


----------



## headbender (May 19, 2012)

great germ rates on my ggg testers cant wait to get these rolling


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

I have clones, but fuck it, just bought another pack of PE on the tude, got a 3 pack of blueberry gum thrown in

They were badass from seed, I dont know yet how the cuts will yield.

Order Inventory:
Product: G13 Labs Pineapple Express
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: G13748
Price: $47.44

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 G13 Labs OG13
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: G13 Labs Blueberry Gum
Quantity: 3
Product Code: G13J48
Price: $0.00


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Sound hella dank!
> Got any pics?
> the single seeds proved her to me.
> Mine smelled like butterscotch an pineapple to me.
> Im going to get a pack next order...:.


Sorry, I have a nice camera, but my computer is a piece of shit, and the sd card slot is fucked up. Never been into takin pictures anyway.

But Im thinkin 3 elbows off 5 plants in 5 gal. Coco Hempys. That kills my previous record.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

Just updated my flodawg journal and included the stardawg male. Also updated my jaws gear journal


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

I want another pack of Bodhi's Goji OG, his Pure Kush, and his Sunshine Daydream.

Then Im gonna try and not buy any more beans for awile, I have a shitload of packs to grow out.

Im thinkin on fuck cloning shit, and go on some mad all seed runs. Who gives a fuck if a plant turns out great and you didn't take a cut, just pop more beans


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

Not me. I always end up reveging if I don't take cuts. I'm so glad I cloned all my urkle x appy cuz I would have picked wrong if I only cloned 2 like usual. I definately found a keeper in these.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

fuck yeah! 
View attachment 2175877


----------



## blissfest (May 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Not me. I always end up reveging if I don't take cuts. I'm so glad I cloned all my urkle x appy cuz I would have picked wrong if I only cloned 2 like usual. I definately found a keeper in these.


I have never tried to reveged, I guess I would for sure try it if I found something amazing and didn't have a cut.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

i just had to reveg the cuts i took .... lol (3wks in 12/12)


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

Man I really hope this blue dream and 707 headband cuts root. I'm so excited. My first clone onlys. I hear 707 headband is the best too. Anyone kno the dofference between headband and 707 headband? I should pop my headband bx beans and find a good male to use on the 707


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Man I really hope this blue dream and 707 headband cuts root. I'm so excited. My first clone onlys. I hear 707 headband is the best too. Anyone kno the dofference between headband and 707 headband? I should pop my headband bx beans and find a good male to use on the 707


Yea the 707 is thought to be sourdiesel x [ogkush x sourdiesel] or so I've heard. supposed to be a better producer in terms of yield.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 19, 2012)

And headband is just sourd x og kush?


----------



## NightbirdX (May 19, 2012)

blissfest said:


> No, but my pineapple express plants looked like a trainwreck, extreme staking and tying up branches to try and keep them from snapping, LOL!


I have a freebie going right now. not vigorous, very runty, but it is very healthy. thats the only thing thats kept it around lol. gonna pick up ten and see whats up


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 19, 2012)

headband not 707 aka daywrecker aka original diesel is a clone only strain and i have no idea its lineage.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 19, 2012)

3 lbs off 5 PE plants, I wish I could see that. Is that outdoor?

I had a hermie in my garden too right next to my PE. Now I have some PE x Urkle and am planning on making PE x c99 too. This was 1.5 weeks ago and I don't have a camera. I figured with all the talk of it some pics were in order. Front and center, mine smells like skittles I can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 19, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> 3 lbs off 5 PE plants, I wish I could see that. Is that outdoor?
> 
> I had a hermie in my garden too right next to my PE. Now I have some PE x Urkle and am planning on making PE x c99 too. This was 1.5 weeks ago and I don't have a camera. I figured with all the talk of it some pics were in order. Front and center, mine smells like skittles I can't wait to smoke it.
> 
> View attachment 2175989


Ahhh very pretty...thanks!


----------



## blissfest (May 20, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> 3 lbs off 5 PE plants, I wish I could see that. Is that outdoor?
> 
> I had a hermie in my garden too right next to my PE. Now I have some PE x Urkle and am planning on making PE x c99 too. This was 1.5 weeks ago and I don't have a camera. I figured with all the talk of it some pics were in order. Front and center, mine smells like skittles I can't wait to smoke it.
> 
> View attachment 2175989



Grown in 5 gal. Coco Hempy buckets under 6000 watts, I dont know the final numbers yet, but im thinkin close to 3


----------



## blissfest (May 20, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Man I really hope this blue dream and 707 headband cuts root. I'm so excited. My first clone onlys. I hear 707 headband is the best too. Anyone kno the dofference between headband and 707 headband? I should pop my headband bx beans and find a good male to use on the 707


Im having trouble with my Larry OG rooting, damn thing has been two weeks and nothing? The PE's right next to it rooted in 7 days.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2012)

I'm usually 100% the only thing I ever have a problem with is romulan and I even was 100% with it last time. The 707 is nice and perky but the blue has sucj long leaf stems they kinda wilted... I have faith tho, they actually in pretty good condition considering


----------



## cerberus (May 20, 2012)

@stinki fingers uhh avatar man.. you know thats a photo from a dude on this thread right? your avatat is that dudes girl.. just seems kinda disrespectful, not my photo or my girls ass, so i'll leave it but.. damn.. hope you an KAB are boys..


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> @stinki fingers uhh avatar man.. you know thats a photo from a dude on this thread right? your avatat is that dudes girl.. just seems kinda disrespectful, not my photo or my girls ass, so i'll leave it but.. damn.. hope you an KAB are boys..


That is actually my ass sooooo....




Edit: thank you for looking out tho


----------



## Bluejeans (May 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> .. damn.. hope you an KAB are boys..


And I'm pretty sure they're NOT "boys" LOL...




Edit: I think it's hilarious that he recognized your ass, but not your name...


----------



## cerberus (May 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> @stinki fingers uhh avatar man.. you know thats a photo from a dude on this thread right? your avatat is that dudes girl.. just seems kinda disrespectful, not my photo or my girls ass, so i'll leave it but.. damn.. hope you an KAB are boys..


LOL!

well that would probably make that shit OK.. lol

ohh and, no offense meant here; but you have a amazing hiney, i want to be friends with it.

and @BJ you know as well as i do, they could still be boys.. "what the difference between a woman from aroostook and a moose?" a flannel shirt.


----------



## Bluejeans (May 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> LOL!
> 
> well that would probably make that shit OK.. lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, now that you mention, that last moose I nearly hit WAS wearing a flannel shirt...


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 20, 2012)

cerberus said:


> LOL!
> 
> well that would probably make that shit OK.. lol
> 
> ...


Hahaha omg I'm dieing....and thanks for the compliment I take pride in my work  And if you can look out for kab as a friend like that then your alright in my book too


----------



## cerberus (May 20, 2012)

exactly! 

the last moose I hit had to be a 12 pointer; cost me like 21 bucks in drinks, that cow sure had a large rump.. :/ by the end of the night I had a huge bar tab, and a fucked up front end..

lol


----------



## NightbirdX (May 20, 2012)

Got to love it when random hilarity ensues. 

On another note, move all done, got a pineapple express and chetnobyl order im last night. gonna makrea few orders to stock up on P.E. and Chernobyl for a big run soon. I wanna try the og13 and blueberry gum freebies also.

Been looking for a good Blueberry to run. any advice?

I'll be on and off here today. Rough day at the lake ahead of me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 20, 2012)

If you order tga from hemp depot after June 1styou get a free five pack of Chernobyl or plushberry. 

Cereburus that's funny shit. Good looking tho


----------



## cerberus (May 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> If you order tga from hemp depot after June 1styou get a free five pack of Chernobyl or plushberry.
> 
> Cereburus that's funny shit. Good looking tho


its a hot pic, and i debated not saying anything, cuz i like seeing it..

lol

and i want to be straight here, i'm not that cool of a dude.. I would woo the shit outta your gerl, with you lookin if i had to.. 

lol


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Got to love it when random hilarity ensues.
> 
> On another note, move all done, got a pineapple express and chetnobyl order im last night. gonna makrea few orders to stock up on P.E. and Chernobyl for a big run soon. I wanna try the og13 and blueberry gum freebies also.
> 
> ...


Seems like a good order to me. 

At this point the blueberry I would go for would be from DJ's own line or e$kobar's BB sativa which is BB x true BB. SOW is supposed to have a good BB but it's sold out.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 20, 2012)

Hopefully I did this right. Please help. My first time keeping a male plant. This Plushberry has great structure and has crystals running up and down the fan leaves and stem. It is 11 days into flower.

The plant was getting too tall for a "cfl dude box" as it was, so I snipped the 4 tops that had the most nut clusters and treated them like I was cloning. Dipped each end in Rootech and then into small planters with soil. Built a smaller "cfl box" and put the 4 inside and have 2 cfl's going 10 inches above.

Do you think they will root and drop the goods? Keep them 12/12 in the box?


 



I really hope I didn't fuck this up because I killed the Plush dad afterward so the Snozzberry and D-Kush ladies didnt get hit.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Hopefully I did this right. Please help. My first time keeping a male plant. This Plushberry has great structure and has crystals running up and down the fan leaves and stem. It is 11 days into flower.
> 
> The plant was getting too tall for a "cfl dude box" as it was, so I snipped the 4 tops that had the most nut clusters and treated them like I was cloning. Dipped each end in Rootech and then into small planters with soil. Built a smaller "cfl box" and put the 4 inside and have 2 cfl's going 10 inches above.
> 
> ...


IDK man, usually people just put them in water like a rose to keep it alive. It doesn't need roots if it is already ready to open up and drop pollen. Without high humidity, how are those cuttings going to not wilt? Water kills pollen....I would take 2 or 3 and put them in a water bottle with a hole drilled in the lid or something.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 20, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> IDK man, usually people just put them in water like a rose to keep it alive. It doesn't need roots if it is already ready to open up and drop pollen. Without high humidity, how are those cuttings going to not wilt? Water kills pollen....I would take 2 or 3 and put them in a water bottle with a hole drilled in the lid or something.


 Thx PD. I really didnt know when the clusters were/are going to open and decided not to take a chance in the flower tent. Some pods are much further along than others but I would say a week to 10 days. I probably nipped way too early, but I'll see if I can keep these alive.

edit: I read a bunch of pollen collection threads this morning and almost all had that water/2 cups trick but very little info on how long they can stay alive in the cup. A few days, a week? I just rigged up a few water bottles.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

allowishus I've been emailing pollen chuckers and asking similar questions as I now have a Chernobyl male that is exhibiting promising signs of being a nice stud. I would and am keeping mine isolated in an upstairs bedroom closet and only keeping him only till the first dump. placing a towel under the closed door and showering before I enter the bloom room every time just in case. keep eyes peeled for those opening bracts.


----------



## JCashman (May 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Thx PD. I really didnt know when the clusters were/are going to open and decided not to take a chance in the flower tent. Some pods are much further along than others but I would say a week to 10 days. I probably nipped way too early, but I'll see if I can keep these alive.
> 
> edit: I read a bunch of pollen collection threads this morning and almost all had that water/2 cups trick but very little info on how long they can stay alive in the cup. A few days, a week? I just rigged up a few water bottles.


PD is right on the money in my experience. 

what you have done (regardless of your intent) is essentially the same thing as trying to make clones of a plant that is already in flowering. if you are running lights 16+ hours a day, then even if successful, you are only revegging the plant, and if u have them at only 11 or 12 hrs of light i can't imagine that the cutting you took would make roots.

although to be fair, i have never put a cutting into 12/12 until it was rooted and ready, and i have never tried to make clones of plants that had already begun the flowering process. so maybe it would work, but my novice opinion is that it will not. 


as a side thought, if u want to protect your females, couldnt you just have put the desired female in a second "cooldudebox" with the male?

either way, good luck bud!


----------



## Bad Karma (May 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> If you order tga from hemp depot after June 1styou get a free five pack of Chernobyl or plushberry.



A small correction Karma, you have to order 2 packs of TGA gear to get the freebie offer.
Which makes it a bit too expensive for my tastes at the moment, but thank you for letting us all know about the deal.


----------



## JCashman (May 20, 2012)

what do any of you know about CV's Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush? - https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_3440.html




i only ask because i was just told this by a member named, Stak ( i think)


> Those are untested and overpriced F1 seeds. The breeder himself hasn't even grown those seeds out and he can't tell you shit about the strain. Some of his strains are legit but most of it is just pollen chucking going on with CVS.


thoughts? opinions? 

should i stay away?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

jcash look at Dankhouse's Strawberry Alien Kush. I ran it and rather enjoyed it.
I personally respect Dankhouse and consider that seed company more talented and their stock is definitely legit.


----------



## JCashman (May 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> jcash look at Dankhouse's Strawberry Alien Kush. I ran it and rather enjoyed it.
> I personally respect Dankhouse and consider that seed company more talented and their stock is definitely legit.


thank you sir. im ashamed to admit that i do not have any Dankhouse strains in my vault. was eyeballing the double barrel for a bit, but couldn't pull the trigger.

i had just never heard bad talk about CV before, it kinda caught me off guard


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

Sampling the PlushBerry.. to be honest it's okay. Very melon,Lemon sugar tasting ..(way more on the lemon side).. no real berry taste at all in this pheno.. High is pretty damn mellow in my opinion 

Not bad tasting smoke tho


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> PD is right on the money in my experience.
> 
> what you have done (regardless of your intent) is essentially the same thing as trying to make clones of a plant that is already in flowering. if you are running lights 16+ hours a day, then even if successful, you are only revegging the plant, and if u have them at only 11 or 12 hrs of light i can't imagine that the cutting you took would make roots.
> 
> ...


Ya, I should have realized some of these mistakes before I got chop-happy. To fix this, I took some more cuts of the main dad that was laying on top of my "pot-trash" bin, and cut new angle cuts on the soil planted ones. I cut the bottoms off a couple water bottles, filled with water, and covered the tops with 2 strips of clear shipping tape. Poked a few cuts into the tape and this is what it looks like now.
I didn't move the ladies around because they are in the 4x4 tent and will soon be joined by A13xA11 and DirtyGirl, Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and Green Python. Sooner or later I will build a better setup for the dudes.

What light schedule do you think I should run....12/12? I don't live in a place where I can window them. Sorry for all the ?'s.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

12/12 for sure


----------



## StickEnugzz (May 20, 2012)

If I could only choose one feminized seed provider it would definitely be Dinafem. They got their shit dialed in tight. Love this strain.


----------



## JCashman (May 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Sampling the PlushBerry.. to be honest it's okay. Very melon,Lemon sugar tasting ..(way more on the lemon side).. no real berry taste at all in this pheno.. High is pretty damn mellow in my opinion Not bad tasting smoke tho


just curious, was that from the green, the pink, or the purple pheno?



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Ya, I should have realized some of these mistakes before I got chop-happy. To fix this, I took some more cuts of the main dad that was laying on top of my "pot-trash" bin, and cut new angle cuts on the soil planted ones. I cut the bottoms off a couple water bottles, filled with water, and covered the tops with 2 strips of clear shipping tape. Poked a few cuts into the tape and this is what it looks like now.
> I didn't move the ladies around because they are in the 4x4 tent and will soon be joined by A13xA11 and DirtyGirl, Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and Green Python. Sooner or later I will build a better setup for the dudes.
> 
> What light schedule do you think I should run....12/12? I don't live in a place where I can window them. Sorry for all the ?'s.
> ...


you definitely want 12/12. if u do more than 12 on, you will be telling the plant to stop flowering, and that would be the opposite of what u want. you want flowering to go into hyperdrivespeed


----------



## JCashman (May 20, 2012)

StickEnugzz said:


> If I could only choose one feminized seed provider it would definitely be Dinafem. They got their shit dialed in tight. Love this strain.


i just chopped a Dinafem Diesel a lil while bak that i got as a UFO, it was very fussy early on, and i almost killed it too make room for some other stuff, but in the end i was really glad i didn't. its only been in the jar 2 weeks, but it has a really sexy smell and taste so far. not as fuely as im use to, but i only had one seed, so i can't speak for the line as a whole, or about possible different phenos. just that i was very pleasantly surprised and thought it was nifty that you had mentioned this girl


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Ya, I should have realized some of these mistakes before I got chop-happy. To fix this, I took some more cuts of the main dad that was laying on top of my "pot-trash" bin, and cut new angle cuts on the soil planted ones. I cut the bottoms off a couple water bottles, filled with water, and covered the tops with 2 strips of clear shipping tape. Poked a few cuts into the tape and this is what it looks like now.
> I didn't move the ladies around because they are in the 4x4 tent and will soon be joined by A13xA11 and DirtyGirl, Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and Green Python. Sooner or later I will build a better setup for the dudes.
> 
> What light schedule do you think I should run....12/12? I don't live in a place where I can window them. Sorry for all the ?'s.
> ...


Your cuttings should survive as long as they are hydrated. You may want to replace the water everyday or even put them in bubbling water just like you would do for a clone. Hopefully they are mature enough to open and realease pollen soon. You didn't leave any of the bottom of the plant? If height was a concern you could have just topped the hell out of it and saved only lower branches. Well you live and learn, good luck.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 20, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Your cuttings should survive as long as they are hydrated. You may want to replace the water everyday or even put them in bubbling water just like you would do for a clone. Hopefully they are mature enough to open and realease pollen soon. You didn't leave any of the bottom of the plant? If height was a concern you could have just topped the hell out of it and saved only lower branches. Well you live and learn, good luck.


ya i chopped too early, and probably shouldn't have killed the plant without doing more research. I will keep a close eye on them and change the water. If it doesn't work out, no big. I will let you guys know what happens in a week.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2012)

Yes cvs is chucking and selling untested. As for pollen collection. I bought a small plastic storage tote with tight sealing blid and some velcro stickies. I took 3. 16 oz cups and putg them in a line in the bottom of the container. The middle cup with water and notches on each side, the outer cups had notches cut in each side as well and I used a piece of paper folded into a V and let the paper rest in the notches on the outer cups. It holds the paper right under the branches I have in the center cup. Doing 2 branches at a time works better and they stayed alive for over a week ....... I also bought a large storage container with locking lid and just put the whole plant in there to do his thing. I like this better and it'll be my main method. I put paper in the bottom and just let it collect. ..... just don't let ur male get big enough to touch the sides, and get a container that will stand on its side well, for taller plants


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2012)

Also before you put your male into his container cut off any leaves that are even close to dying or falling off or are in the way of letting plllen fall into your collection unit. Water is your friend, maybe use a humidifier.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 20, 2012)

Thank you guys. +rep 

LastWood - I will go get a large rubbermaid tub to make things a bit easier and cleaner for next time, will check any leaves for drooping or obstruction and cut them in the next couple days, and will get a cpu paper-pollen collecting system down as well. 

My only exp with Dinafem is a friend saying he didn't like the cheese....and my recent harvest of Dinafem OG. Bag appeal isn't like most OG's but it is really stinky and tasty. 

Only CV I have is the Blue Magoo x JBJ. Held off on a lot of their drop because I wanted to see pics of other/more grows before I bought more. Thought about Sin Diesel until I saw 303 Biodiesel.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

@JC it was one of the green pheno's I had


----------



## jbthesampleking (May 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> what do any of you know about CV's Strawberry Diesel x Alien Kush? - https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_3440.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my CV sour double kush were hermie heaven 5 of 6 hermied. and looked nothing like the description.


----------



## jbthesampleking (May 20, 2012)

i emailed him and he was like wow i can't believe it, thats one of my most solid lines. If thats his most solid strain dude is a hack.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 20, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> i emailed him and he was like wow i can't believe it, thats one of my most solid lines. If thats his most solid strain dude is a hack.


ain't that the truth!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

Personally I don't think Cannaventure is much different from any of these other guys out there selling mainly untested F1s. I went thru all the CV threads at ICMag and didn't really see anything amazing. I know for a fact that they work with a couple legit clone only quality strains but they'll cross any and every thing that has any hype attached to it and release it with little to no testing. As soon as I read they were gonna cross the "girl scout cookies" to something else and offer it as a new cross I laughed my ass off. There's gonna be shmucks out there thinking they are getting GSC and what they will be getting is nothing like GSC.. just more of that same old or in this case worthless stupid shit. The Blue Magoo cross was about the only one that ever interested me. The Sin Diesel is probably okay. But the rest of their shit looks like shit to me.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

going to be playing guess what in my garden for the next couple days... 3-4 SSSL have Hermie Sacks on them.... :-/ with this and the plush going this route I'm more thinking this is my error now..(scratches head) WTF could it be?? My OGPK is doing just fine but, I'm beginning to think she is just very very stable.

No light leaks 
PH is monitored and is between 6.4-6.7 on average 
feeding has been light heaviest being a feeding of 900 PPM


fargen poop.....


----------



## StickEnugzz (May 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i just chopped a Dinafem Diesel a lil while bak that i got as a UFO, it was very fussy early on, and i almost killed it too make room for some other stuff, but in the end i was really glad i didn't. its only been in the jar 2 weeks, but it has a really sexy smell and taste so far. not as fuely as im use to, but i only had one seed, so i can't speak for the line as a whole, or about possible different phenos. just that i was very pleasantly surprised and thought it was nifty that you had mentioned this girl


Yes the smell is way different from say a ChemDog. More citrusy and fresh I guess. Now I've only been into two different sets of their seeds and they are a little finicky to strong soil mixes. I've changed to a real mellow base and a weak fungal tea to start out with. Then you can turn up the feed after 2 or 3 weeks in 12/12. At about week two I also top dress with some hotter soil. On another note, I basically killed my whole veg chamber by letting it get too hot while away for a bit. Luckily at the time I only had two moms one being this Diesel and the other a CheeseQuake. The CQ wasn't diggin it at all and was laid to rest whereas the Diesel is making a comeback with some greening of newer growth. As soon as there is some obvious growth I'll take a few cuts and reset a mom. If only for that reason of being able to take the heat, I was impressed. I have a CQ in flower now that I am fucking freaking out on for all of the frost showing up at 4 weeks. Simply incredible. My first thought was to get more beans of CQ but I think I'm gonna take a cut or three of her tmrw at lights on to make sure I replicate this beauty.
_*CheeseQuake @ 28 topped once.*_


----------



## StickEnugzz (May 20, 2012)

Anyone ever tried Strawberry Diesel? Any recommendations?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

Strains or crosses out there right now that currently interest me and have at least some stability or look promising-

If money was no object Id snatch all of these

Monks C99 at Seur Bidz
Gage Green Grape Stomper OG
Gage Green Bright Moments
Bodhi Anything X Appalachia
the remaining JJ -Top Dawg inventory
Pisces Candy Queen
Pisces Samsquatch
Pisces Vics High
Dutchgrown Camelot Kush
Dutchgrown Killer Queen Redux
Dankhouse's Alien Kush crosses

Eventho I have had great results with the Alphakronik plants that I've taken to full term I honestly can't say theirs much stability in his line. You're gonna get a mix phenotyoe, plenty of variation in nearly any cross he offers.. but I've had great results. I really am diggin my bandana cut, and I thought his SnowdawgBX was fire. Givin Eisbaer a go now. Eisbaer looks promising. I think I have 2 females.

I also dig TGAs new crosses. Timewreck and Qush are sure to be great new additions to his line. Anything crossed with Subs Bloodwreck or Spacedude are probably going to be fucking awesome plants. 

There's so much that's come out and so much on the Horizon. Bodhi is releasing more than he has in a while and we are def lucky for that. It amazes me that one man like him can sell over 100 packs at $70 each of his Goji OG is a few hours and still have people lining up and begging for more. He is a great guy too. Spreading good karma everywhere he does business. He hooked me up with his Lemon Larry x Snowlotus and A13xA11 this year and I am very grateful. Been followin his grows for years and his fan base is rock solid. 
Bodhis Snowlotus almost always increases resin production and yield of anything it touches while keeping the traits of the mom, aroma & taste as the dominating results of the offspring. 

What a world we live in. Life is great to be a cannabis grower in 2012.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> going to be playing guess what in my garden for the next couple days... 3-4 SSSL have Hermie Sacks on them.... :-/ with this and the plush going this route I'm more thinking this is my error now..(scratches head) WTF could it be?? My OGPK is doing just fine but, I'm beginning to think she is just very very stable.
> 
> No light leaks
> PH is monitored and is between 6.4-6.7 on average
> ...


900PPM in Veg?

What nutes are you using? What's the dose like? Soil right? are you using plain water every other watering? Also are you adjusting the PH of the plain water?

Are you blowing a fan directly on the plants or above the canopy?
Temps? What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Bluejeans (May 20, 2012)

StickEnugzz said:


> Anyone ever tried Strawberry Diesel? Any recommendations?


I've got a Strawberry Diesel about 3 weeks from chop right now. She was a clone given to me and I've since smoked some of the plant she was cut from and it is good. Tasty with a nice head high and relaxing body stone. But that's the whole thing about this plant... it's _nice. _ Not great, not bad, just nice. I have a couple of clones that I'll run through, but then I'm gonna be done with this one. Bag appeal was about a 6 out of 10 on the bag I got from my buddy.


----------



## konagirl420 (May 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Strains or crosses out there right now that currently interest me and have at least some stability or look promising-
> 
> If money was no object Id snatch all of these
> 
> ...


Hell yeah great list 

Right now we have the grape stomper and from Bodhi the tranquil elephantizer is bomb and of course the appalachia crosses we have f2 yo mamma's and strawberry vanilla yo momma seedlings testing now, oh ya and also Dirty Sanchez hhaha that name cracks me up


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 20, 2012)

Trichome Jungle Kalishnapple kush back in stock at Attitude...


----------



## StickEnugzz (May 20, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> I've got a Strawberry Diesel about 3 weeks from chop right now. She was a clone given to me and I've since smoked some of the plant she was cut from and it is good. Tasty with a nice head high and relaxing body stone. But that's the whole thing about this plant... it's _nice. _ Not great, not bad, just nice. I have a couple of clones that I'll run through, but then I'm gonna be done with this one. Bag appeal was about a 6 out of 10 on the bag I got from my buddy.


Ya it seems like its difficult to get. The one I've been watching is Holy Smokes. Its been sold out every time I've checked. Sounds tasty as hell.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Trichome Jungle Kalishnapple kush back in stock at Attitude...


Now that'd be one I'd try. Sonic's kalishnapple looked awesome. His Sonic Boom was killer too.
I'm tempted but I'm spent. I bought way too many beans this year and still have shit coming inbound I haven't received yet lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> 900PPM in Veg?
> 
> What nutes are you using? What's the dose like? Soil right? are you using plain water every other watering? Also are you adjusting the PH of the plain water?
> 
> ...


on day18 flower

Advanced and Botanicare for the most part.. I have it all written down at the spot but, not with me ATM
off the top of my head A&B has been 15Mls per 5 gllons (lowest feeding) 25-30Mls Per 5gallon ( hightest feeding)

Soil Yes

No, I have been on a feed, nothing,feed regiment (this could be something to look into)
I do PH my plain water when I am watering solo tho
The Fan is... No so much blowing on the plants as it's blowing above the canopy and rebounding off the walls back onto the plants... (one oscillating fan)

Temps are from 78-80's daytime and 65-70's nights 
I am using HPS 600 watters 

Note: I was using 4 600watt (HPS) turned two off for two weeks (were not needed at the time) then just turned them back on about 3-4 days ago for the DDF5.. not sure if the decrease then influx of the light intensity in the room could have done this or not but, I figured it wouldn't hurt to throw that info out there..


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 20, 2012)

Any one running or got any info on the new company bulldog? seen a few on the tude i might check out if i can get some good news.


----------



## blissfest (May 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> on day18 flower
> 
> Advanced and Botanicare for the most part.. I have it all written down at the spot but, not with me ATM
> off the top of my head A&B has been 15Mls per 5 gllons (lowest feeding) 25-30Mls Per 5gallon ( hightest feeding)
> ...


What kind of "Soil"?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

blissfest said:


> What kind of "Soil"?


happy frog


----------



## blissfest (May 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> happy frog


Oh, never used it. So they say to have such a high PH runnin that stuff?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

6.4-6.7 is high? Everything I have ever read states optimal rang for soil is between 6.2-6.8


----------



## NightbirdX (May 20, 2012)

its good sketch


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

Happy frog is good shit. You could be overdoing the feed tho. Try cutting back a bit. 
I am getting very good results with the Flora series from GH. 4ml Micro, and 5ml bloom and at day 11. Switching to nutes like there would only set you back like $20 if you ever wanted to do an A/B comparison. Read up on the Lucas Formula for soil. I'm slowing bumping my numbers up and adding Liquid Koolbloom although it's unnecessary. Always give your plants plain water every other feeding IMO. It makes for much healthier plants and knocks out those salts. Adding a humic acid additive will also make those micros thrive and allow better nutrient absorption while breaking the salts down, its a win win. I bet it's a combination of heavy feeds, and salt build up that are causing stress. I could be wrong, but it wouldnt be hard to dial your setup in a little more and see if anything changes. I never used more than 15ml Botanicare PBP in soil when I used it and always gave a plain watering the next time. I found with the PBP I was experiencing more deficiencies and using more CalMag than I would have liked. That's what I dig about these Flora nutes. Micro and Bloom and thats it. & I'm 100% positive there's not something in one bottle like an abundance of a micronutrient that I am not giving too much of by using another brand nutrient. It could be, these two you are using, do not go well together. Anythings possible, these plants can be picky.

6-6.5 is what I shoot for btw =)


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

Yea, I have been using this regiment for almost 2 years now.. it's mostly been used on Fem seeds and Clone only strains. Just recently started using it on my Reg Seeds actually the plush was the first to get it.. 

Thanks for the Info on the Lucas formula. I have seen little bits and piece of info about it here and there but, never put to much into it. I'll gamble $20 on it for sure LOL!


----------



## JCashman (May 20, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Any one running or got any info on the new company bulldog? seen a few on the tude i might check out if i can get some good news.


bulldog over at attitude isnt new, theyve been there forever. i heard something that turned me off awhile back, i dont remember what it was. im sure someone in this thread knows though



SketchyGrower said:


> 6.4-6.7 is high? Everything I have ever read states optimal rang for soil is between 6.2-6.8


your PH levels are fine for soil, thats not the problem. 

if anything, maybe re-calibrate your PH reader to make sure the number its displaying is actually the correct number?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

I got a killer deal on a bunch of grow equipment for the weekend.. Like MADD shit lol 
I was looking thru all the nutes and saw a couple gals of grow, micro and bloom so I guess I'm gonna be trying the Lucas formula on a few plants to see what's up


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> bulldog over at attitude isnt new, theyve been there forever. i heard something that turned me off awhile back, i dont remember what it was. im sure someone in this thread knows though
> 
> 
> your PH levels are fine for soil, thats not the problem.
> ...


I do every week... or so  one thing that slipped my mind is that my tap water has recently been coming out at around 7.2 it's normally around 7.8-8.. I had to re-check twice to make sure I didn't screw it up lol


----------



## dickkhead (May 20, 2012)

happy frog was good but watch out for fungus gnats using fox farm soil!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 20, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> happy frog was good but watch out for fungus gnats using fox farm soil!


Fungas Gnats are some of the easiest pests to get rid of. I see people saying this..but I've bought probably 40+bags of foxfams soil 1.5cubic foot bags, in the last 4 years and I don't experience this. 

Idk. But I think they come from outside and not the bags of dirt. Thirps on the other hand come with Roots Organic Soil. I'd guarantee that.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 20, 2012)

StickEnugzz said:


> Ya it seems like its difficult to get. The one I've been watching is Holy Smokes. Its been sold out every time I've checked. Sounds tasty as hell.


Fractal Genetics Strawberry Diesel f3s are available at Seedbay.


----------



## NightbirdX (May 20, 2012)

I got some strawberry fire on deck.


----------



## blissfest (May 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> 6.4-6.7 is high? Everything I have ever read states optimal rang for soil is between 6.2-6.8


I suppose that is correct for "Soil"

I have always used Soilless or Coco and run PH at 5.3-5.9


----------



## TheLastWood (May 20, 2012)

I always feed water feed water. I save on nutes, and in coco, and especially soil, the nutes aren't all used up in 1 day. I water daily. Another thing if the medium is pretty dry and I know they are gonna drink a shitload ill water the first 1/2 with plain water, to rehydrate the medium a bit and then water em with nutes. Saves nutes there. And time. I bought these little bottles like ketchup bottles at a hot dog joint, the ones with a pointed tip, makes mixn nutes so much faster


----------



## bombudburner (May 21, 2012)

Allowishus-you might be good with those male cuttings now. I've only ever cut and put in water once some pollen was already dropping, but one time I took some cuttings off a strawberry cough a week into flowering before pistils were showing and they proceeded to start forming gobs of pistils under 18 hrs light before they fully revegged. That says to me those cuttings still have enough juice in em to keep flowering a bit. Go for 12 hrs and ride it out.


BatMaN SKuNK said:


> There's so much that's come out and so much on the Horizon. Bodhi is releasing more than he has in a while and we are def lucky for that. It amazes me that one man like him can sell over 100 packs at $70 each of his Goji OG is a few hours and still have people lining up and begging for more. He is a great guy too. Spreading good karma everywhere he does business. He hooked me up with his Lemon Larry x Snowlotus and A13xA11 this year and I am very grateful. Been followin his grows for years and his fan base is rock solid.
> Bodhis Snowlotus almost always increases resin production and yield of anything it touches while keeping the traits of the mom, aroma & taste as the dominating results of the offspring.
> 
> What a world we live in. Life is great to be a cannabis grower in 2012.


You're so right about it being a great year for cannabis. Imagine if chimera comes through on the seed clones too. It's funny you mention bodhi's popularity(for lack of a better word) atm. He outsold every hyped strain this year without any hype at all.....well, he did call it the "game changer og", but my point is its not his style to use hype. His products speak for themselves. It took him a few years to get here, but I don't think he's going anywhere.

Those freakin' humidipaks are the shizznit!!! Perfect cure every time with no headache or hassle. I can't imagine why anyone would choose not to use them. Thanks for the tip whoever it was. I used to struggle with getting the flavors to stay strong, but I think the buds were drying out a bit too much.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

heres everything vaulted for may


----------



## wesman420 (May 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2177636View attachment 2177643View attachment 2177644View attachment 2177637View attachment 2177638View attachment 2177639View attachment 2177640View attachment 2177641View attachment 2177642heres everything vaulted for may


YOu got me drooling lol I love looking at beans for some reason lol


----------



## wesman420 (May 21, 2012)

Bohdi gear just dropped at the tude!!!! hurry hurry I got two packs of sunshine daydream and one pack of pure kush x Uzbekistani hashplant. they are going fast!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

Just spent more goddamn money on the pure kush x. I couldn't help myself. It looks so bomb. and the part about f2s unlocking exotic asian phenos. That's how you find something rly special like alien tech. And then your a millionare rite?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

So close to dropping money on them.... Gahhh (will power don't fail me now)


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

Btw thx wesman that's good lookin out . I guess if I ever really need money I have a few thousand dollars worth of beans lol. Could've bought a damn car....... lol just thought of this, if wesman was an attitude rep that would have been the best discreet advertisement ever


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

HA!.............


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Try x4 time to order keeps erroring at payment screen owell fuck tude


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

That's sucks Hell! I'm still holding strong on my No beans stance lol... watching the stock numbers drop so, it's working for others it would seem...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Well i dont need any but i do want some lol but as you can see with my earlyer post i have got a ton this month


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

word... I just tried myself to make a order (just to see if it would work for me  ) but, notta no go.. keeps telling me I'm missing something in the shipping details..? but, yea.. LOL


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

Never mind.. I changed the (county) part of the check out to state and it went threw... Fuck! well. k so guess I did end up ordering after all.......


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Never mind.. I changed the (county) part of the check out to state and it went threw... Fuck! well. k so guess I did end up ordering after all.......



Sucker lol


----------



## Higher Medz (May 21, 2012)

just ordered my Pure Kush x Uzbek and Sunshine Daydream...really hope these arrive...tried he wallet this time
have great luck with Bodhi tho


----------



## bombudburner (May 21, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> just ordered my Pure Kush x Uzbek and Sunshine Daydream...really hope these arrive...tried he wallet this time
> have great luck with Bodhi tho


I hope so too. I always order the crush proof tin(about $2), and Ive had somewhere between 6 and 8 orders come, no losses. It's nice n stealth too.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

The new tude was screwin with me too at first.this is the first time I saw the new layout actually


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Wont let me run my card keeps declining lol first the errors now this, not ment to be grrr


----------



## Higher Medz (May 21, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I hope so too. I always order the crush proof tin(about $2), and Ive had somewhere between 6 and 8 orders come, no losses. It's nice n stealth too.


Opposite for me where i live...anytime attitude sent in the tin i lost the package...they even sent in tin when i asked not to bcuz customs in my country open any package that cannot go thru a roller

unconcerned retards!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

@ hell, What was all the CV beans you got? Can't read all of them. Do I see a Mass Super Skunk in that mix?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> @ hell, What was all the CV beans you got? Can't read all of them. Do I see a Mass Super Skunk in that mix?


Yep ............


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 21, 2012)

Did anyone else loose their ability to send PMs yesterday?
Wtf? I wasent spamming other sites?

*Gudkarma, did you get my reply?
*


----------



## headbender (May 21, 2012)

i was trying to hold out but i need bodhi in the vault especially anything appalachia! but i grabbed the pure kush and nl x's also just couldnt resist


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

imo that sunshine daydream is looking sexy - might have to try and make a buddy order them and then trade him half a pack of ggg something for half them bodhi SSDD -

i just dont wanna spend any more on seeds for a bit


----------



## Bucket head (May 21, 2012)

*Just cut down a querkle plant. Damn this pheno finish's fast! I will have dry pics up very soon. I have alot more dank to come in the next two weeks, Cant wait! *


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 21, 2012)

Goji is back up


----------



## gudkarma (May 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Did anyone else loose their ability to send PMs yesterday?
> Wtf? I wasent spamming other sites?
> 
> *Gudkarma, did you get my reply?
> *



im sorry dude.
having tons of on my street "college boy vs savages" drama that requires my attention.

in a VERY very serious pickle with these idiots around me.

tell you what though :

guess who kicks that ass?
guess who NEVER backs down from savages?

not the white trash city dwelling haters that live around me & roll 2 or 3 deep.

...thats for sure


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

I bet there is less than 15 packs of Goji left!
There's nothing like fucking off all night, buying sought after seeds online and not having to work the next day. While the working folks miss out and wake up to find that the seeds they wanted are all SOLD OUT!


----------



## headbender (May 21, 2012)

i wonder if any other bodhi gear will drop?


----------



## headbender (May 21, 2012)

man you cant check quantities on the new tude site that sucks


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 21, 2012)

You can still check stock.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 21, 2012)

Watch your pms.
Somthing I said got my pms banned?
Dont know it was my email address or the words "[email protected] or [email protected]"
But tha AI bot fucked with me...


----------



## gudkarma (May 21, 2012)

np. 

gimme a few days.

i came to login, get at a few homies, setup a few things, and now gotta fall off for a week at least.

those beans are all you!!!! promise !!!

& wish me luck.

no wait..... better yet ===========> pray for these savages !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

fuck those savages.


kill em all, let a norse god sort em out!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> You can still check stock.


How do you check stock on Attitude?? 

I've always wondered this...


----------



## Higher Medz (May 21, 2012)

new Rare Dankness strains stocked
and Hazeman strains restocked


----------



## TheChosen (May 21, 2012)

So Visa has flagged Attitude as a fraudulent merchant and I have to call the day I want to make a purchase and give them ten minutes to notify their fraud department. Cost me the Sunshine D. 

smfh I hate visa right now


----------



## Higher Medz (May 21, 2012)

FREE Hazeman Rocky Mountain High when you buy any pack


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

I should get in on that again. More rmh couldn't hurt. My visa did that 1x and then it asked me if I wanted to sedt up an extra verification password and since I did that it hasn't flagged me again. After I put in all my credit info and hit proceed then hit proceed again a page pops up from my bank and I have to enter another password.


----------



## headbender (May 21, 2012)

just type a really high number when adding to cart and if its over the current stock it will tell you how many

i guess your right kab i just didnt expect bodhi to stock so much this round


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 21, 2012)

Sound like punks who can't germ we're complaining to visa that attitude was a rip off.
I don't like attitude but they do ususaly deliver what you buy

Riot had his site flagged threw AT&T.
They wouldn't let you get to his site with their Internet.
All denied it, but one slipped up an told him they were banning alot of sites soon.

So if you can't get to a site oneday try getting their with a proxy server.


----------



## headbender (May 21, 2012)

crazy that sunshine daydream went so fast


----------



## TheChosen (May 21, 2012)

Is CZ gonna have a Bodhi drop?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 21, 2012)

dont think so


----------



## TheChosen (May 21, 2012)

That blows. I could have grabbed those Sunny D's but visa fucked me. So I'm gonna have to get them from Seur, anyone know what time gear usually drops there?

And after sitting up until 2:00 and getting back up at 3 I am a little sour about it.


----------



## rollajoint (May 21, 2012)

goji kush in the bank happy days


----------



## guwall (May 21, 2012)

I scooped some Sunshine Daydream, Goji(of course), and some uzibecki


----------



## rollajoint (May 21, 2012)

anyone hit with a link to a goji grow please thank .


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 21, 2012)

Fuck, went in this morning to a room that was a whopping 115 fucking degrees under my 1000w. AC breaker tripped somehow which also runs my fan. Good thing I caught it but they were cooking for 2 hours or so. Burnt the tops of some buds..all fucking brown and ugly. 2 days before harvest too, son of a bitch.

Time for one of those high heat shut-offs.


----------



## rollajoint (May 21, 2012)

could be worse teh , could of gone back with the room in flames lol 2 ways to look at everything Good luck mate !


----------



## gudkarma (May 21, 2012)

shwing !

nothing like fucking with the savages to spur a seed buying event 



Bodhi Seeds Goji OG
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
BODD338
1
$69.58
FEMINIZED UFO #1 G13 Labs OG13

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Moby Dick


----------



## blissfest (May 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> That's sucks Hell! I'm still holding strong on my No beans stance lol... watching the stock numbers drop so, it's working for others it would seem...


How do you see the stock numbers?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 21, 2012)

blissfest said:


> How do you see the stock numbers?





headbender said:


> just type a really high number when adding to cart and if its over the current stock it will tell you how many


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## blissfest (May 21, 2012)

Scored another Goji pack, and 1 pack of Pure Kush 

Now my wife wants to confiscate my credit card, to keep my ass off the seed bank sites, I dont blame her, it could take years to grow out what I already have, LOL!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Lol. Anyone ever heard of Ricky Seeds? This just popped up in another thread. The guy looks awesome as fuck and claims his stuff is being tested at 30%. Idk, he looks like the real deal, lol. Someone should try out his "Gay Pride" strain. 

http://rickyseeds.com/index.html


----------



## blissfest (May 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Anyone ever heard of Ricky Seeds? This just popped up in another thread. The guy looks awesome as fuck and claims his stuff is being tested at 30%. Idk, he looks like the real deal, lol. Someone should try out his "Gay Pride" strain.
> 
> http://rickyseeds.com/index.html


That shit is leafy as fuck? It would not be allowed near my room, LOL! 30%, yeah right


----------



## Airwave (May 21, 2012)

blissfest said:


> *That shit is leafy as fuck*? It would not be allowed near my room, LOL! 30%, yeah right


That's what I was going to say. Don't be fooled by the size of that bud with all that leaf on it.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 21, 2012)

He doesnt look so awesome to me. A little gay, maybe but not awesome



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> The guy looks awesome as fuck and claims his stuff is being tested at 30%.
> http://rickyseeds.com/index.html


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

You know he looks awesome, don't lie.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 21, 2012)

Maybe its the pointed head that turns me off


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Or the shaved arms?


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

or the hand tuck, to make arm muscles move.. 

that's pretty awesome..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

im pretty that dude was peddling some "triple node" strain made from triploid mutant genetics and selling it for like 10gs or some crazy shit. This was back in the early 2000's


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 21, 2012)

Why is he the focus of the picture and the bud..err the leaves are kinda off to the side?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Why is he the focus of the picture and the bud..err the leaves are kinda off to the side?


 quit hating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its cuz he has shaved arms ... duh!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

That guy looks like a dildo with AIDS! Have fun smoking all that water leaf! I have personaly met people that have claimed over 30% + THC. Non of them can prove it! They add up non active cannabinoids and stupid shit like that!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> That guy looks like a dildo with AIDS! Have fun smoking all that water leaf! I have personaly met people that have claimed over 30% + THC. Non of them can prove it! They add up non active cannabinoids and stupid shit like that!


 all the whole 30% must be tucked neatly inside the buds... cuz i dotn see any resin glistining in the light .... that bud looks like cousin IT ffs! nice bud to leaf ratio there Dickarms LOL


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Anyone ever heard of Ricky Seeds? This just popped up in another thread. The guy looks awesome as fuck and claims his stuff is being tested at 30%. Idk, he looks like the real deal, lol. Someone should try out his "Gay Pride" strain.
> 
> http://rickyseeds.com/index.html


I like how it says these seeds are almost priceless...then has them for $200 for 10 seeds. Bet my bean stash that dude has been slapped before. Shit I've never even met him and I wanna slap the shit outta him


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Ricky looks like the kind of guy that would go in your bathroom and turn the water faucet on, so he can smoke crack without you hearing him. Then when you smell it and tell him to get the fuck out before you kick the door in and fuck him up, he hastily leaves, forgetting behind his transvestite pron mag in your bathroom.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I like how it says these seeds are almost priceless...then has them for $200 for 10 seeds. Bet my bean stash that dude has been slapped before. Shit I've never even met him and I wanna slap the shit outta him


Hell yeah , this motherfucker is super slappable! ill slap the rest of the hair off him

KAB i love that we share a passion for slapping the fuck outa a motherfucker in need of slapping..... im gonna start usin some baby powder in my slaps ... leaves that nice white hand print and adds some extra uumph


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ricky looks like the kind of guy that would go in your bathroom and turn the water faucet on, so he can smoke crack without you hearing him. Then when you smell it and tell him to get the fuck out before you kick the door in and fuck him up, he hastily leaves, forgetting behind his transvestite pron mag in your bathroom.


He used to sell Coca plants to or seeds , cant remember ... something tells me he tried make homebrew crack


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hell yeah , this motherfucker is super slappable! ill slap the rest of the hair off him
> 
> KAB i love that we share a passion for slapping the fuck outa a motherfucker in need of slapping..... im gonna start usin some baby powder in my slaps ... leaves that nice white hand print and adds some extra uumph


And keeps your hand dry when they have a shiny sweaty chest with red dots on them like their arms.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

This is the highest testing strain weed maps has tested and gil said it tested at 29.8% so to the ricky guy claiming 30% he better back that claim up with cold hard tamper proof evidence.
[youtube]KIHkSafj1Xw&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## I85BLAX (May 21, 2012)

I would slap the weed out of his hand!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

It looks like he removes his hair with a rubberband. His arms look like Rocky Dennis.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

yeah his arms are destroyed ... maybe he tweezes?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah his arms are destroyed ... maybe he tweezes?


Yeah, with tweezers heated up with a torch.


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

That guy goes to Mexico to rent little boys! He thinks he is going to end up in Hight Times but the only place he's going is Brokeback Mountain!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Nightmarecreature said:


> only place he's going is Brokeback Mountain!


.......or BoRics


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yeah, with tweezers heated up with a torch.


 i bet he does it for aerodynamic reason


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i bet he does it for aerodynamic reason


Maybe he power walks.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Maybe he power walks.


thru a headwind ... so you can see why hes so aerodynamic ... it all makes sense now!


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It looks like he removes his hair with a rubberband. His arms look like Rocky Dennis.



a little respect! those are bed bug bites thank you very much... . 

and you people are gay.. threatening to slap this poor fellow.. when obviously he just needs some help..

and slappPpping him (regardless of how fantastically great it would feel, for not just you but any supremely lucky onlooker too) is not the help he needs.. He needs a good talking to, and a gently curbing.. I think a good bite onto a street curb would tremendously help with that over bite and funny upper lip thing he has going on..

I seriously doubt a slap would have enough force to really help..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

you can curb stomp him Cerb ... after we slap the fuck outa him lol


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

your not even trying to help the guy, see your just mean..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

I take offense to that .... i am helping him with a helping hand ... of slap


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

maybe if you told him why too... like 

<SLAP>
YOUR A FUCKING TOOL!
<SLAP>

and then he got the real help he needs.. a god damn curbing.. then i guess thats like a wholistic approach and shit.. usually i'm not all hippie love but i can see it..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

but you put the first SLAP ahead if YOUR A FUCKING TOOL .... so really he doesnt know why hes getting the slap untill after the fact .. ah fuck it .. just curb stomp him


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

so for real this dude is selling seeds of that leafy branch for 2 bills for 10. and he's going to put that mug up to back it up.. 

for real, like all joking aside.. where i come from, that kinda shit woulda already gotten you a slap or two..

you'll get a slap for rolling a jay of that hay and making someone smoke it, no joke. <SA-LAP>

so i don't know if a curbing is to far outta line, like a curbing wearing burkenstocks or something..

meh, it probably logic..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

like i said, hes been at it for 10+yrs now and nobody has heard of him ... thats a social slap lol

hey i did some diggin on his old site and found some older pics when he started in the trade ... you can clearly see why he shaves


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

.:you win:.


----------



## blissfest (May 21, 2012)

I would wear gloves when I slapped that shit eatin grin off his face, I wouldn't want to catch aids or something. That dude aint right, LOL!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

we can all use a Louisville to slap him ..... for safety reasons only


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

He's probably been slapped with enough dicks and nutsacks today that what you guys bring probably isn't going to be shit.


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

fuck all that noise!

I didn't realize he was a monkey-man, i aint touching him. no way, not going to happen..

thats how aids started. true story


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

cerberus said:


> fuck all that noise!
> 
> I didn't realize he was a monkey-man, i aint touching him. no way, not going to happen..
> 
> thats how aids started. true story


No, Hazeygrapes started AIDS, everyone knows that. Hazeygrapes gave it to the monkeys, and that's how it all began.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

that guy def puffs the meat blunt.


----------



## TheChosen (May 21, 2012)

Ricky and Arjan are working on a joint venture, you'll only be able to roll 2 calyxes into a single spliff. 99% thc, 1% gold. start camping


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> So Visa has flagged Attitude as a fraudulent merchant and I have to call the day I want to make a purchase and give them ten minutes to notify their fraud department. Cost me the Sunshine D.
> 
> smfh I hate visa right now


So i know that some people commented on this, but i was surprised that no one mentioned the fact that maybe this was a result of the of all the people that have complained about seeing "funny" charges on their CC statement after purchasing at the tude


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> So i know that some people commented on this, but i was surprised that no one mentioned the fact that maybe this was a result of the of all the people that have complained about seeing "funny" charges on their CC statement after purchasing at the tude


like people purposely fucking the tude out of money by reversing their cc charges?


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> like people purposely fucking the tude out of money by reversing their cc charges?


No.

Like u buy a pack of seeds, and a few weeks later you see a charge on your credit card for plane tickets or a big ass tv.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> No.
> 
> Like u buy a pack of seeds, and a few weeks later you see a charge on your credit card for plane tickets or a big ass tv.




Never seen one of those!!!!


----------



## Nightmarecreature (May 21, 2012)

I only do that when they crush my seeds and I don't get a reply. It's completely legit.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> No.
> 
> Like u buy a pack of seeds, and a few weeks later you see a charge on your credit card for plane tickets or a big ass tv.


Never heard of it.


----------



## Bluejeans (May 21, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Watch your pms.
> Somthing I said got my pms banned?
> Dont know it was my email address or the words "[email protected] or [email protected]"
> But tha AI bot fucked with me...


LOL, I lost mine awhile back too. Bad Grandma.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

Ew I would never buy weed from big hairless twink. Its a big nugh but yyou don't know where he's put that thing....................just got my gojis!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

I'm SOOOOOO fucking pissed. Last nite I came home from work, went to check on my clones, lifted the dome and sprayed it and then it slipped a little and ecapitated my only 707 headband cut  ........ it has like 1 inch of stem sticking out of coco and 1 fan leaf. Maybe it'll survive?


----------



## headbender (May 21, 2012)

if theres a node at the fan leaf it should be ok


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Never heard of it.



It happened to me twice with Attitude, I will not buy from them again.
I buy some beans, they start making purchases from the Apple store with my credit card.
Attitude gave a blanket apology to everyone involved, and claimed that they beefed up their security.
I waited a year, tried my luck with them again, and the exact same thing happened.
There have been numerous threads about this happening and I was apart of many of them.

So far Herbies and Sea of Seeds have given me no problems with my orders.
I lean toward Sea of Seeds because their prices are the cheapest, they do have some good deals (from time to time), and they use crush proof plastic viles for any loose seeds.
*Example, You can pick up a 5 pack of TGA gear from Sea of Seeds for over $8 less then the Attitude (11% off promo code: rollitup).*
That wins me over, freebies or not, I'd rather save money.


----------



## Airwave (May 21, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm SOOOOOO fucking pissed. Last nite I came home from work, went to check on my clones, lifted the dome and sprayed it and then it slipped a little and ecapitated my only 707 headband cut  ........ it has like 1 inch of stem sticking out of coco and 1 fan leaf. Maybe it'll survive?


She's only got 1 leaf, so she might be a bit slow, but stay patient and resist the urge to fuck with her and she shall persevere.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

I'm so pissed she was a beautiful clone I just gotta keep that leaf green!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 21, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> It happened to me twice with Attitude, I will not buy from them again.
> I buy some beans, they start making purchases from the Apple store with my credit card.
> Attitude gave a blanket apology to everyone involved, and claimed that they beefed up their security.
> I waited a year, tried my luck with them again, and the exact same thing happened.
> ...


This is why i use a pre paid credit card ,It is just to easy to have your info stolen online attitude may not have even been aware it happened .The hackers out there nowadays are extremely good hell pentagon can't even block them


----------



## Airwave (May 21, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm so pissed she was a beautiful clone I just gotta keep that leaf green!


I can see it now. You will become so obsessed with keeping her green you'll end up over feeding her.

RESIST!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 21, 2012)

Hey airwave I saw you asking about KOS shish99 beans. Hemp depot has them in stock. They're legit too


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

yeah. i'm going to jump all over a bunch of the KOS gear. that iron cindy is looking fire


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

I have managed to get all the kos gear up to date but new stuff im hoping for soon!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 21, 2012)

Hellraizer what KOS are u gonna run first? Do u have their c99 too?

Ive got two packs of a bunch of their gear. Two iron Cindy's for sure


----------



## cerberus (May 21, 2012)

besides the fact that KOS gear is getting such GREAT reviews

TheRev is super fucking chill. that guy gives me soil tips all the time. like i ask him a dumb ass fucking question and the FOOL answers it, like honestly and with effort.. lol that kinda shit alone will make me buy their gear. I'm popping GrapeHeads just because supernatural is such a chill dude and he has helped/shot the shit with me WAY less the TheRev..


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> This is why i use a pre paid credit card ,It is just to easy to have your info stolen online attitude may not have even been aware it happened .The hackers out there nowadays are extremely good hell pentagon can't even block them



I was using a pre-paid credit card the 2nd time, and they still tried to make additional purchases with it.
Most seedbanks will no longer accept pre-paid credit cards from overseas anyways now, as I found out the hard way earlier this year.
The Attitude was well aware of what happened both times, bunches of people got their info stolen, that's why they issued a bogus apology and went right back to doing business as usual.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 21, 2012)

Agreed cerberus. On both points. Supernatural is way chill, his gear is affordable and everyone seems to be getting great results with his gear. 
I can wait to get revs TLO book. Already got it preordered. The two KOS strains I ran did awesome.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hellraizer what KOS are u gonna run first? Do u have their c99 too?
> 
> Ive got two packs of a bunch of their gear. Two iron Cindy's for sure


With all the testers going on i have had no time to run any, im looking at shish99 or iron cindy


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Im not geting a warm and fussy about a cash only payment for cz  so im going to wait for the new
site to open and use bank tranfer as payment. The tude lost all my bis due to there system being jacked
up.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 21, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> It happened to me twice with Attitude, I will not buy from them again.
> I buy some beans, they start making purchases from the Apple store with my credit card.
> Attitude gave a blanket apology to everyone involved, and claimed that they beefed up their security.
> I waited a year, tried my luck with them again, and the exact same thing happened.
> ...


Damn that blows. Ive had 3 successful orders through them with no problems what so ever.
How long ago this shit take place?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 21, 2012)

Hey yall
keep all barter INFO in your emails!!!
potroast ain't fucking around.
Not a word on his board of trades, sales ect to cover his ass!!!!!!
Keep it all in youre private emails,an Off his forum.
No bullshitz!!!!
Thanks.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

I don't think it'll make it it got chopped so close to the node that I dontt know how the leaf is still attached. Just barely. There was a tiny growth tip emerging from that node already and it gott cut off too


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 21, 2012)

What % RH humidpaks do you guys use to cure, 65?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

62 its the standard one


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

But I don't rly get em to cure. I get em to keep buds moist as I open there containers... they can help cure tho if your buds already mostly dry, id cure a few days to a week before throwin one in.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (May 21, 2012)

Right on wasn't sure about them. Thanks.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

You shoulda PM'd that Warning straight to Kenny and MJ....LoL

I agree 100% on Super and TheRev....I had his book pre-ordered about half a sec. after i found out about it...LoL

Hey Hell, were you able to stay away from the 'Tude for the Bodhi drop tonight..



SCARHOLE said:


> Watch your pms.
> Somthing I said got my pms banned?
> Dont know it was my email address or the words "[email protected] or [email protected]"
> But tha AI bot fucked with me...


The same thing happened to me a lil while ago, it was a specific e-mail addy that got me pm-banned for "recruiting"....LoL
Happened in fvking minutes... Got it reveresed quick tho....

Wait so we cant say "trade" in a pm anymore?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 21, 2012)

The big ones cost quite a bit more but there turnin out to be worth it. A tuperware with 2 oz in it will suck the small packs dry after a few weeks. I like to smoke something different every day so I cycle thru them and I hate going back to a dry one. The big ones are like an ice pack. Full of that liquid shit. So far there working great and even rehydrate dried out buds.


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

not trying to stir up shit, just honestly curious... what is the difference between people in here talking about swapping goodies as opposed to people like RD, Bodhi, Subcool, KensGDP telling you to buy up their gear in their own special threads? technically, legally, is it not the same exact thing?


like i said, honestly curious about that, not trying to stir up anything


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

I guess because there goods are sold in a Store, from a location where its Legal to do so.. Or atleast in a "Grey Area"...

Trading is Legal/Illegal...
(depending on location.../\)


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I guess because there goods are sold in a Store, from a location where its Legal to do so.. Or atleast in a "Grey Area"...
> Trading is Legal/Illegal...


ok but then based on that logic, any person living in a country where its "grey area'd" shouldnt get in trouble for PMs. 

and isn't Sub based out of colorado? its still illegal in america, as federal law super cedes state law. 

i just think its strange is all. - i mean if i offer you goodies in a PM or post, i'd get in trouble, ok. - but if i start a web page that deals with goodies and start an advertising thread, that would be ok? what if someone or a group of someones from here started a page that acted as an online canna farmers market? could they talk about it on here then?

obviously mr JKahn, i'm not directing this all at you  i'm really just thinking out loud and rambling on.


ho hum. doesn't really matter i guess. just sitting here puffing on some burgundy and rambling on i think. its just i see a lot of things that dont quite make sense in my own head.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> ok but then based on that logic, any person living in a country where its "grey area'd" shouldnt get in trouble for PMs.
> 
> and isn't Sub based out of colorado? its still illegal in america, as federal law super cedes state law.
> 
> ...


You couldn't just allow trades for some and not for others, policing it would be impossible to control..
So just doing away with it is the only option...


No starting another "CannaCommunity" site and advertising isnt allowed because its "recruiting"... (i read again, and see thats not what you said.. Im "puffin too..LoL)
But starting a Canna Merchant site on UK/Dutch whatever servers and advertising on a "CannaCommunity" site would be allowed..


Sub is based out of CO but doesn't sell TGA in CO..LoL
But does sell in other States but abides by the State law.. But if he never mentions any shop in the states specifically and/or mentions UK shops, that would be ok...


----------



## I85BLAX (May 21, 2012)

subs in Oregon


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 21, 2012)

Bodhi just dropped seeds last night at the tude....

Better hurry up cause 2 out of 5 that dropped are already gone. They still have packs of: Goji OG, 89NL#5(noof cut)x NL#5, and Temple.... 

Just thought I would speak up since the "email when in stock" function is not on the new site until next months update...


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> subs in Oregon


I realised that after i said it...lol
But the 2nd part is right, there not sold in CO anymore...


----------



## coolkid.02 (May 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> I realised that after i said it...lol
> But im fairly positive the 2nd part is right, that TGA was taken of the shelves in CO..
> I'd have to double check...


I think I saw sub on the weed nerd talking about Colorado laws.... And not feeling comfortable selling unticlubs law is clear and he can run a legit business..pay taxes...


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

Yah i saw it back in Jan. on the Rare D thread they were talking about how CO was coming down hard on the seed business and how breeders were gonna have to stop operating within Colorado..
Except for a select few...

It was Moonshine who said it, and im pretty sure it was something along the lines of you gotta have facilities in CO, inspected often, and a whole bunch of other shit...


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> You couldn't just allow trades for some and not for others, policing it would be impossible to control..
> So just doing away with it is the only option...
> No starting another "CannaCommunity" site and advertising isnt allowed because its "recruiting"... (i read again, and see thats not what you said.. Im "puffin too..LoL)
> But starting a Canna Merchant site on UK/Dutch whatever servers and advertising on a "CannaCommunity" site would be allowed..
> ...


my damned browser crashed as i hit post. you added words sir! ill do my best to retype 

i suppose what you're saying makes sense, but in my head, i just think its still dumb because its almost the exact same thing (me and you talking about swaps or a seedbank telling you to buy their stuff).

i wish RIU would have a magical event like every year or two. like a BBQ at a place where we could all get together and trade fun stuff like pork chops and war stories. and in my head i can even see Jenks and Hazey running around looking for a mod because someone from here bitch slapped them before sending them on their way out. oh man, just imagine what kinda stuff would be on the menu at a thing like that


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

So i collected a ton of male pods that were oozing pollen! This is my first try  im going at it the fdd way collecting pollen 
sacks and drying them then crushing them up. Once the pollen is and the sacks are completly bone dry how long will it last out of
the fridge?


----------



## JCashman (May 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i collected a ton of male pods that were oozing pollen! This is my first try  im going at it the fdd way collecting pollen
> sacks and drying them then crushing them up. Once the pollen is and the sacks are completly bone dry how long will it last out of
> the fridge?


at room temp, i wouldnt leave it out more than 24hrs after its dried and ready for the fridge.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

So its ok till its dry?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> my damned browser crashed as i hit post. you added words sir! ill do my best to retype
> 
> i suppose what you're saying makes sense, but in my head, i just think its still dumb because its almost the exact same thing (me and you talking about swaps or a seedbank telling you to buy their stuff).
> 
> i wish RIU would have a magical event like every year or two. like a BBQ at a place where we could all get together and trade fun stuff like pork chops and war stories. and in my head i can even see Jenks and Hazey running around looking for a mod because someone from here bitch slapped them before sending them on their way out. oh man, just imagine what kinda stuff would be on the menu at a thing like that


You have to also remember as soon as we talk about "swaps", we are talking about a potential criminal act...
We have just conspired to commit a felonious act...LoL

So why do we want this privilege?



hellraizer30 said:


> So its ok till its dry?


I would re-check fdd's instructions..
But, as soon as the pods are dry i would put them in an airtight container and in the fridge..
Def. air-tight tho, cuz moisture kills pollen...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> ..i wish RIU would have a magical event like every year or two. like a BBQ at a place where we could all get together and trade fun stuff like pork chops and war stories. and in my head i can even see Jenks and Hazey running around looking for a mod because someone from here bitch slapped them before sending them on their way out.


If that ever happened...
Jenks would get off the bus at the corner and tell everyone he just parachuted in from the Seal Team 6 Company, the same one that killed Osama Bin Laden, break out some popcorn sour D nugs he took at day 40 and tell us all the pistils are white cuz they're covered in this special kinda recessive elite trichome terpene that he got from Arjan's strain hunter team.. during the expedition that took place in Pakistan the night of the Bin Laden raid.. after him and Arjan rolled up 3 calyxs of a new clone only strain Hightimes was going to put on the cover in 2013..him and Arjan were to discuss the secret ingredients in the baked beans covered dish he brought to share.. you only need to eat three of those baked beans to get full too. They were a landrace bean only grown by monks from the mountain hamlets of Peru...before he baked em.

.. ohh and I'd key Hazey's car.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Yah he says he drys it then crushes it then jars it air tight then to the fridge, in needing it in 3weeks so im not storing long


​


----------



## Bucket head (May 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> If that ever happened...
> Jenks would get off the bus at the corner and tell everyone he just parachuted in from the Seal Team 6 Company, the same one that killed Osama Bin Laden, break out some popcorn sour D nugs he took at day 40 and tell us all the pistils are white cuz they're covered in this special kinda recessive elite trichome terpene that he got from Arjan's strain hunter team.. during the expedition that took place in Pakistan the night of the Bin Laden raid.. after him and Arjan rolled up 3 calyxs of a new clone only strain Hightimes was going to put on the cover in 2013..him and Arjan were to discuss the secret ingredients in the baked beans covered dish he brought to share.. you only need to eat three of those baked beans to get full too. They were a landrace bean only grown by monks from the mountain hamlets of Peru...before he baked em.
> 
> .. ohh and I'd key Hazey's car.



roflcopter has landed


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> If that ever happened...
> Jenks would get off the bus at the corner and tell everyone he just parachuted in from the Seal Team 6 Company, the same one that killed Osama Bin Laden, break out some popcorn sour D nugs he took at day 40 and tell us all the pistils are white cuz they're covered in this special kinda recessive elite trichome terpene that he got from Arjan's strain hunter team.. during the expedition that took place in Pakistan the night of the Bin Laden raid.. after him and Arjan rolled up 3 calyxs of a new clone only strain Hightimes was going to put on the cover in 2013..him and Arjan were to discuss the secret ingredients in the baked beans covered dish he brought to share.. you only need to eat three of those baked beans to get full too. They were a landrace bean only grown by monks from the mountain hamlets of Peru...before he baked em.
> 
> *.. ohh and I'd key Hazey's car.*


Dude how could you....
That Geo used to belong to Harrison Ford when he was making raiders of the lost ark, He just so happen to sign his name on the steering wheel.. Of course its just a smudge now but you can still make out the H..

Should put a giant Bat symbol on the Hood...lol
(then write underneath it... Nanananananananananana Grape-Nuts!!)


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Damn that blows. Ive had 3 successful orders through them with no problems what so ever.
> How long ago this shit take place?


The 1st incident was about 2 years ago, the last incident was about 1 year ago.
To this day I still keep reading of other Attitude customers having similar experiences.


----------



## TheChosen (May 21, 2012)

oh jenks lol. I heard he's in contract with ricky to trim his arms. 

oops i mean nugs


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 22, 2012)

When I saw a couple pages of talk about Ricky "Razor-Burn Arms" Martin and his leafy suprise, and talk of slap, I wanted to post this....

[video=youtube;flMYR_qeyNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flMYR_qeyNc[/video]

Amazing wallet-power this morning. Missed SDaydream, and had PK x Uzbeki in my cart for an hour....already have Goji, and Temple doesnt interest me all that much. I had some outlandish idea that I was going to get the NL Noof and NextGen Romulan and try and create a true "piney" strain. Then I read a bunch of reviews about how Northern Lights is good, but "generic weed", "dull", and "I grew up with this basic weed" was repeated so many times in reviews that I passed. 

Read through this archived thread on the (Suge) cut that Bodhi used. Interesting read on many strain topics from some of the founders. Pics look dank, but look a lot like a sister to bubba to me. Either way, this cross will probably be my "Bodhi-regret" from this drop in not buying.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45461


Lastwood- I hope it survives

Count me in at that BBQ. Can I wear my lanyard?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

I will bring the grinder


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I will bring the grinder


I will accept that grinder and raise you 300 lbs of Traeger-smoked pork shoulder n butt, and 10 dozen BLT deviled-eggs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

Its a deal  !

i will add some stuffed peppers


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## headbender (May 22, 2012)

looks delicious hell whens the bbq?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> looks delicious hell whens the bbq?


Every day at my pad


----------



## abe supercro (May 22, 2012)

this is the meat collectors thread... ppl that have heavy duty winters (damn this last midwestern one was mild) freak-out over summer outdoor livin' -billy luvz BBQ n beans, /grapefruit diesel is really smellin' like berry bubblegum with fuel &#57613; solid hybrid vigor, next generation seeds cana da. one is purpin' up! anyone know this company? happy customer,


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

Been looking at next gen grape god


----------



## Bucket head (May 22, 2012)

Didn't know Billy was in the weed game! 


[video=youtube;AW_oJ6ETC94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AW_oJ6ETC94[/video]


----------



## Airwave (May 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey airwave I saw you asking about KOS shish99 beans. Hemp depot has them in stock. They're legit too


Thanks, but I'll just wait for more to come in to CZ. I can't be bothered with all the order form print out and send to Canada palava. Somebody got them as freebies the other day, so there might be some laying around.


----------



## StickEnugzz (May 22, 2012)

I must know more about these BLT deviled eggs? Nice Butt !


----------



## snodome (May 22, 2012)

saw this on redd it this AM. thought you guys would get a chuckle. 1977 high times top 40 strain reviews http://imgur.com/a/q1mOD


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> The 1st incident was about 2 years ago, the last incident was about 1 year ago.
> To this day I still keep reading of other Attitude customers having similar experiences.



Sorry to hear that..

4 years of orders and not a single issue(1 crushed free seed)

Imo it is a very isolated event compared to the amount of folks who order.

Just my 2 cents,And again sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## TheChosen (May 22, 2012)

snodome said:


> saw this on redd it this AM. thought you guys would get a chuckle. 1977 high times top 40 strain reviews http://imgur.com/a/q1mOD



you can see the seeds busting out in number 22. 28 looks the best to me


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 22, 2012)

guess trim scissors weren't invented till 1978


----------



## boneheadbob (May 22, 2012)

Know your own stone
by DJ Short (01 Sept, 1999) An educated and descerning palate is a key requirement in breeding and appreciating cannabis.

An educated palate

The breeding and production of fine quality cannabis is more an art than a science. A creative mind and sense of imagination is necessary to achieve success in this field. The other requirement is a very discerning palate, including the ability to discern and appreciate subtle variations in taste, smell and mental experience.

Anatomically, the palate is located between the roof of the mouth and the nasal passages. The intricacies of taste and palate are complex and poorly understood. The taste buds in the tongue and mouth make up only a small fraction of the mechanisms used to interpret taste and smell.

Olfaction is the term used to describe the sense of smell. The olfactory bulb is the main sensor used to experience and interpret smells. This organ is located behind the nasal passages &#8211; up your nose. The sense of smell is one of the most complex we possess, and more of the brain is dedicated to processing smells than any other sense. Smell is closely related to memory, especially older memories. Anatomically, this region is located between the cortex and the occipital lobes, above and around the ears to the top of the head.

Research and experience suggest that some people have a greater natural ability to discern taste and smell than others. The palate can also be developed, educated and refined.

There are many similarities between the wine industry and the cannabis industry. One of these is that both use "expert palates" to identify and discern the various desirable traits of a product. However, unlike wine, cannabis has another added aspect to consider: the type of experience produced by the product. Alcohol's main experience is similar (and overconsumption can be fatal) while cannabis provides a wide range of effects and is non-toxic.

Some herb is strictly pleasing to the mental palate but is not so tasty, while other might taste great but have mild or unpleasant effects.

Spectrums of experience

The first spectrum to consider is the "up and down" experience. "Up" refers to the stimulating aspects of cannabis, while "down" refers to sedative qualities. Up pot tends to liven the disposition and stimulate the emotions, inspiring sociability and talkativeness. Down pot tends to produce sedative and depressant effects. Some people refer to stimulating pot as being a "head" high and sedative pot as being a "body" high, yet although partially true this is also misleading.

Body and head highs are the next spectrum of the cannabis experience. Generally speaking, head highs are stimulating and body highs are sedative, but not all are. Some body highs are stimulating and some head highs are depressing. I once sampled a terribly paranoia-inducing head pot that inspired great couch lock qualities. I called it Boo-Goo.

Early to late harvest will affect the head to body spectrum expressed by a certain plant, with the later harvest tending to produce more body and sedative effects. However, I believe that certain aspects of this spectrum to be genetically inherited.

Next to consider are aspects of duration. Some cannabis tends to be short-acting (15-30min) whereas other varieties last much longer (6-7 hours). Once again production, harvesting and curing techniques can influence aspects of this spectrum, but much of this effect is inherited.

For me, the most important aspect of the cannabis experience to consider is tolerance. This refers to the product's ability to provide the same experience via the same amount over time &#8211; the burnout factor. By "over time" I mean the long run: months, years, decades...

Most of the cannabis I see on the market today has a terrible tolerance factor &#8211; a quick burnout time with the product's novelty lasting less than a week. Luther Burbank's model of breeding needs to be employed here and no expression of tolerance to your product is to be tolerated. An example of where intolerance to tolerance is tolerated &#8211; enough already!

Another aspect of tolerance is "ceiling." This refers to how high (or far) one is capable of going with the variety. How many hits can you consume until more hits are unnoticeable? Most indicas have a low ceiling of less than 10 hits. For me that's usually around 5 hits in one smoking session. If I smoke more than 5 hits of a strong indica I will either not notice the post-ceiling hits, or I will fall asleep.

Some sativas have a very high ceiling, or seem to have none at all! This means that the more you consume, the higher and further you go. Oaxaca Highland Gold, Black Magic African, and Highland Thai were some of the herbs I've tried with very high or no ceiling.

The final aspect of mental effects to consider when sampling strains for breeding is the tendency to produce anxiety. Certain strains of cannabis increase anxiety while others decrease it. This is also true for other emotions, which some strains may suppress while others may augment their intensity. Generally stimulating and head varieties are the ones that can produce unwanted anxiety, but this is not always the case. Quickly cured buds or an over-early harvest are contributing factors to anxiety-increasing pot, but this trait is also genetic in nature.


Tastes and tasters

The physical palates of cannabis add another dimension to the equation. Taste is an important factor toward determining the desirability of most cannabis. The range of flavours expressed by the genus cannabis is extraordinary. No other plant on the planet can equal the cacophony of smells and tastes available from cannabis. This fact alone should interest researchers from several fields.

The range of possible smells and tastes a human can experience is large and complex. To date, no-one has created a fully usable olfaction chart, but Ann Noble developed a nifty "aroma wheel" for the wine industry, which inspired me to develop a cannabis olfaction chart. Like Ann's wheel, more basic aroma categories like "fruity", "floral", "spicy" and "pungent" go in the centre, and branch out into more specific aromas. So beneath "fruity" goes "berry" and "citrus", and beneath "citrus" is "lemon", "lime" and "orange".

The main cannabis aromas are: woody, spicy, fruity, earthen, pungent, chemical and vegetative &#8211; a wide range indeed. More specific aromas include pine and cedar under "woody", musty and dusty for "earthen", blueberry and mango under "fruity", and many others. Most aromas are possible through some combination of strains. Many of these strains were best expressed and acclimated when they were grown outdoors in their region-of-origin, or homeland.

Note that aroma and flavour vary between various stages of the plant. The aroma of a live bud on the plant, a dried and cured bud, and the smoke on the inhale and exhale, may all be different from each other. My number one goal when breeding cannabis is the quality of the perfectly matured, trimmed and cured bud and the experience it provides.

I strongly recommend the use of "tasters" to help analyze the qualities of a given smoke. I prefer highly educated, seasoned and critical elders as they tend to be the most helpful in their analysis and feedback. If there is the slightest drawback to the product, such as arrhythmia, tachycardia, paranoia, or what have you, the experienced elder taster will be the first to notice it. By the same token, if a product is exceptionally fine, the experienced elder taster will also likely be among the first to fully appreciate this. Besides, the elders always appreciate good medicine.

The best way to educate and train the palate is through experience. Unfortunately, there has been a great depletion of variance among the product available to the public. Most grow-ops focus on quantity over quality, and as a result a general blandness has developed. In future articles I will describe some of the great region-of-origin varieties that were available twenty years ago, describing their aroma, flavour, effects, and growth patterns.​


----------



## boneheadbob (May 22, 2012)

Tons of gold nuggets to be mined in this link


http://www.scribd.com/doc/9701552/DJ-Short-ArticleGeneral-IrregularitiesAnomalies-of-Cannabis-Relating-to-Transgressive-Segregation

[FONT=cd9800308d99869d057a7a50#400800]Some of the Blue Family lines of cannabis (True Blueberry, Grape Krush, etc.) are known tooccasionally sport various anomalies and irregularities. 


[FONT=cd9800308d99869d186c3560#400800][Side Note: What may have been very detrimental to the overall cannabis gene-pool was the"willy-nilly" introduction of indica and indica-based genes to the equatorial regions of the world&#8211;circa 1980's. The tropics are susceptible to aggressive takeover by dominant species and sub-species. This may be what happened to the fine sativa land races of yore&#8211;coupled with humanselection for production-based indica varieties. Hopefully this phenomenon will be relatively shortlived as human selection re-kindles the near-lost memory of the beloved land-race sativa.]

[FONT=cd9800308d99869d057a7430#400800]The Purple Thai. As mentioned before, the Purple Thai was a cross between an outstandingHighland Oaxaca and a very freaky Chocolate Thai.The Chocolate Thai was one of the most difficult plants to grow. It was dark and very asymmetric,rarely sporting any kind of a definite main-stem for any length of time. It was difficult to clone andvery hermaphroditic, producing small airy buds at best.

[FONT=cd9800308d99869d057a7430#400800]The indica, or "Afghan" varieties became commercially available at the end of the &#8216;70's, and werethe polar opposite to the Thai&#8217;s and other sativa. It is interesting to note that Afghanistan is westand north of the Himalaya while Thailand (and Burma) is east and south. Short, stout, wide-leafed, very symmetric and adapted to a short flowering cycle, the indica is what brought themusky "skunk" odor to the game. I must say that I was not a big fan of the pure indica "skunk"strain. It is the primary culprit responsible for of much of the couch-lock characteristic found inmuch of today&#8217;s herb. Indica usually has a low ceiling and a quick tolerance buildup. In short, it isboring, bland and dull herb, unless one seeks anesthetization (or hashish production).[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## boneheadbob (May 22, 2012)

This is another long one 

Breeding tips:
How to bring out the Sativa and breed the ultimate buds.


Many indoor growers try to get their budding plants as close to the light source as possible. Though this may increase bulk production of both bud and trichome, I find that this practice tends to destroy many of the finer aromatic qualities of the herb.

Buds too close to the light tend to express nothing beyond the lower lemon/lime aromas of the fruity spectrum. Sometimes the aroma is no better than a strong chemical/astringent odor and flavor, especially those under High Pressure Sodium light systems. The finer berry flavors tend to favor more distance from the bulb, and will manifest more strongly under High Ultraviolet Metal Halide light systems, especially during the latter stages of flowering.

Something akin to a gymnasium building with high ceilings and super 5000W lights hung far from the growing plants, set at a Sativa-tweaked photoperiod, would be the ultimate indoor grow-op to coax Sativa phenotypes.

Sweet spot fantasy

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/seeds-clones-strains/74193-tips-breeding-dj-short.html


----------



## boneheadbob (May 22, 2012)

I was looking for something else but I hope everyone likes these as much as I do.
This is long and about breeding

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=984853

Originally, in the late 1970's, I was growing up to 100 plants at a time using over 1000 watts of light, and also outdoors in a backyard garden space. These were all land race sativa that fortunately cloned well. The ratio of highly desirable individuals from these plants was about 1:100. One of the most annoying traits of these varieties was hermaphroditism. Approximately 60% of all of these plants from seed were unmanageable hermis, and about 25% more were what I referred to as manageable hermaphrodites, meaning that with close observation and intense scrutiny the male pods could be seen and eliminated as they appeared. About 15% of these sativa plants were female enough to produce marketable sinsimilla bud, with a constant vigilance toward the occasional stray pollen sack. In other words the hermaphroditism expressed in these equatorial sativa was extreme and nearly total. 

A quick word about the virtues of hermaphrodites: Ask any old-time herbalist, one who has been experiencing fine herb since at least the early 1970's, what their favorite all-time herbal variety was, and the answer will be something to the effect of; &#8220;Santa Marta or Acapulco Gold&#8221; or &#8220;Highland or Chocolate Thai&#8221; or &#8220;Punta Roya (red-tipped gold Highland Oaxacan)&#8221; or &#8220;Guerran Green&#8221; or &#8220;Panama Red&#8221; etc. et. al., all of which were equatorial, or sub-tropical, origin sativa and hermaphroditic. Even the great hashish of the era such as Lebanese Red and Blonde, all Moroccan and Nepalese were produced from seeded stock. 

This is not so much in praise of the hermaphrodite as it is a suggestion in regard to the cannabinoid profile of seeded verses non-seeded herb. It has been my experience that the cannabinoid profile of seeded herb produces a wider range of effect than from non-seeded, or sinsimilla, herb. The equatorial environment also probably contributed to a wider range of cannabinoids. One of the aspects of the equatorial environment is its consistent day/night temperature range, there is little difference between day and night temps on the equator supposedly inspiring a wider cannabinoid profile. Couple this with the seeded cannabinoid profile and it becomes easy to understand the popularity of the equatorial produced sativa, despite its hermaphroditic problems. I am curios as to what future research in this capacity may provide.

Once the indica was introduced into the mix the hermaphrodite &#8220;problem&#8221; became controllable. It only takes a few zero-tolerance generations indoors to fully eliminate hermaphroditic tendencies. As a matter of fact, this, coupled with shortening the flowering cycle, became the first main concerns of the indoor or commercial horticulturist. This unbalanced focus may be the strongest contributing factor to the &#8220;blandness&#8221; of much of the herb to follow. The author &#8220;R&#8221; did a cover piece for High Times magazine in the mid-1980's calling for a &#8220;Ban the Bud&#8221; campaign, against the indica onslought, due to how bad and bland the quality of some herb was becoming then. I remember the times clearly.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 22, 2012)

4 Scar
written in 2004 for what it is worth

The Crew

Mighty-G is a green-thumbed master gardener whose success with cannabis is phenomenal. Mr. G was able to provide and maintain a near-perfect growing environment for a lengthy period of time as the plants were kept in an extended vegetive state to insure 100% clone success. The plants were absolutely beautiful. Kermit was in charge of clone reproduction and maintenance. Kermit has been a respected part of the local cannabis community for many years. Chimera appeared online a few years ago and has proven himself to be an intelligent and dedicated soul, along with being a focused horticulturist with excellent credentials in the field of genetics. I first learned of Chimera online where he posted to a few message boards that I occasionally lurk and I appreciated the information he shared. The Cannabis Cowboy also added his expertise, especially considering the collection, purification and pressing of the dry-sieved resin.


----------



## TheChosen (May 22, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to boneheadbob again.

*Dropping knowlege bombs *
*


----------



## Bad Karma (May 22, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Sorry to hear that..
> 
> 4 years of orders and not a single issue(1 crushed free seed)
> 
> ...



Thanks for your condolences.
It's too bad because their selection is good, and my seeds always germed.
I've been testing the buds I just harvested from the freebie Pineapple Express and Blueberry Gum seeds I got from the tude awhile ago.
For only a week of curing, I'm impressed so far.
I think these are the best results I've ever had from fem seeds (which I don't usually grow), bravo G13 Labs.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 22, 2012)

Gage testers are sexed annd ready for transplanting two for two male n female


----------



## gudkarma (May 22, 2012)

little e$kobar.

chocolate mind melt 2.0


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 22, 2012)

33 days and no CZ order..............Mr. C was supposed to be checking on it over a week ago with the post office and still has not got back to me. Yeah yeah yeah, he busy, been sick, runs two sites, changing one of them. Think it is time he gets some help because right now my missing beans should be a fucking priority! J/K.................Oh well, I have 5 calyxes and I think I will be able to roll 2 joints for my Vegas trip tomorrow. Planning on riding the tricycle while I am there unless a quad is available. Have a good week beanheads


----------



## gudkarma (May 22, 2012)

seedy greedy

subby : jtr
ultra genetics : mendo grape kush
bodhi : nl #5 x talk of kabul


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2012)

dam gud,you got them going fast,i like that.


----------



## gudkarma (May 22, 2012)

why thanx.
i rock it non stop it. 
plus im keen on running stuff nobody else seems to run.

i mean i already know what a11 looks & tastes like.

& blue dream & spacedawg only moms getting a free ride.
everything getting tossed... kashmir glory hole is on the fence.... till this drop goes down... tester @ week 2 of flower.

next up : jkahn vs chimera


----------



## John12 (May 22, 2012)

you guys think bodhi may drop those sunshine daydream again sometime soon?? missed out on those by a few minutes smh


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2012)

Dude I haven't even gotten to checkout my blue berry blast yet or the lambsread I ordered a week before that. I've pmd 2x. I think I'm hated or something. Oh well I've already bought stuff with that money.


----------



## gudkarma (May 22, 2012)

my last photo for today : grape stmpr bx finally gave me one !


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 22, 2012)

thats cool. I'm biddin on the Grape Stomper OG at the Bank. 
I could have had the real stomper cut but turned it down cuz of mites at the persons residence this year. 
why so many people don't take care of their shit?

ohh and lilbsdad-


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 22, 2012)

Really wish i had access to some of the more exotic strains to try,really wanting to try some new genes but not sure what i should get,i got plenty of indica's now maybe some hybrids not a huge sativa fan but i do like a good day time smoke.But the grape stomper does perk my interest.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2012)

I just picked up some grape stomper from a dispensary. Shit is frosty as a mofo and I'm blazed as hell. Best part is it's bursting with mature seeds they said they hit it with a male so they are sour grapes f2s I guess. I'm pretty happy


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2012)

I didn't think there was a stomper male.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2012)

It's the seed line, not the clone only.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2012)

Damn I love growing my own weed but it would be so nice to be able to go try a bunch of different shit,whatever I want without having to wait 4 months or longer to try it. Especially some stomper.


----------



## dickkhead (May 22, 2012)

Anyone know where I can order "top self seeds" I'm waiting for my account in cannazon for 2 weeks now and no activation but the top self seed lines look like fire with all that original diesel!!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn I love growing my own weed but it would be so nice to be able to go try a bunch of different shit,whatever I want without having to wait 4 months or longer to try it. Especially some stomper.


Funny. I have been buying and smoking a wide array of dispensary stuff for the last 3 years. It is nice to sample stuff but it gets old. The feeling of knowing I don't need to spend 160 for a 1/2 oz every 2 weeks ever again, is so nice. So much of what is in dispensaries is clone-only, and passed from disp owner to disp owner....so it starts to all taste the same.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 22, 2012)

I had a friend come back from Cali recently who visited a dispensory and sampled over 10 kinds of herb and he said..."your stuff is so much better."

I was like...LOL!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

I got a new dispensary close to me and the dude carries all og raskal clones and some gage green as well.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm close to cali so we get all kinds of dispensary weed too. I don't buy it tho. I have a buddy I trade with sometimes and he always has dank last time I got blue dream and bubba kush. I liked the blue dream but I kno if I grew it it'd be so much better. All my buds are covered in trichs. Usually by the time the shit freom dispensarys gets here its been kinda compressed and handled a bit. I'm sure it wasn't cured as long as I do either.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

Buying and smoking others weed just doesnt add up to home grown


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

tis the truth i dont like any other buds than my own, superior density, potency, smell ,taste, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Funny. I have been buying and smoking a wide array of dispensary stuff for the last 3 years. It is nice to sample stuff but it gets old. The feeling of knowing I don't need to spend 160 for a 1/2 oz every 2 weeks ever again, is so nice. So much of what is in dispensaries is clone-only, and passed from disp owner to disp owner....so it starts to all taste the same.


On one hand I agree but I haven't been growing for a while and I have these girls flowering I'm licking my chops  and my other option is to chop early. I've been going through them faster than I can dry them. And then I will have more than I smoke after harvest. My bro has been hooking me up, and bought this for me today. He gets pretty good prices on stuff usually around $100 a 1/2 I'd say. A lot of it is trash, but there are definitely some good meds out there. I always love diesels and chems and this weed is on par with that with more resin and a strong berry aroma to boot. It is nice to know I can get clones and try stuff because I can't grow them all, but I also like growing seeds so that I can have something I can't necessarily get anywhere else, like males to make more seeds LOL.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> tis the truth i dont like any other buds than my own, superior density, potency, smell ,taste, etc, etc, etc.


Agreed. My friend sampled Chem D, 707, SSH, Golden Goat, a whole bunch of shit. He took pics of the little prescription med bottles the nugs came in. He told me that it was all good but nothing like my Spacedawg. He said nothing he had at a dispensory made him as high as my Dawg. When you start to sweat and have your heart race fast and feel like someone is massaging your brain... then you know it's some goood shit.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Agreed. My friend sampled Chem D, 707, SSH, Golden Goat, a whole bunch of shit. He took pics of the little prescription med bottles the nugs came in. He told me that it was all good but nothing like my Spacedawg. He said nothing he had at a dispensory made him as high as my Dawg. When you start to sweat and have your heart race fast and feel like someone is massaging your brain... then you know it's some goood shit.


Yes as if you sprinkled something else on the bud its so potent. like its laced, now that is the potency i come to expect. My patients thank me every time they talk with me because before i cared for these people they had trouble finding anything worth a fuck. My patients said they can only find show buds (buds that look and smell nice with no bang) Show buds.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 22, 2012)

Well I'm glad my buds often look like they can put on a show.. but also wreck you fo sho. 

In Bloom- Expected to chop July10-20th
Bandana, Apollo11, Spacedawg, Jackpot Royale, Eisbaer, CaliYo, Chernobyl, Space Princess.. 

Next Up from Seed-
Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Venom OG, TresStardawg, Timewreck, QrazyTrain, Fantasy Island


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well I'm glad my buds often look like they can put on a show.. but also wreck you fo sho.
> 
> In Bloom- Expected to chop July10-20th
> Bandana, Apollo11, Spacedawg, Jackpot Royale, Eisbaer, CaliYo, Chernobyl, Space Princess..
> ...


 was checking out that venom og looks real good.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> was checking out that venom og looks real good.


I have no idea but I'm gonna find out. Lol.
I've been dying to try something Rare Dankness. If I like it, I might buy some more of their packs. The Ghost Train line looks interesting. As does some of their OG's and Nevil Wreck hybrids.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> was checking out that venom og looks real good.


Had that from a dispensary too. It was pretty damn good. Purple buds, OG/Chem flavor. No seeds though


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 22, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Had that from a dispensary too. It was pretty damn good. Purple buds, OG/Chem flavor. No seeds though


lol aint that a good thing. if it had a seed or two doesnt that mean hermie?


----------



## TheChosen (May 22, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Had that from a dispensary too. It was pretty damn good. Purple buds, OG/Chem flavor. No seeds though



Have you smoked on any of the other RD strains? 

Personally I'd rather buy a pack of seeds than have to pick them from nugs I want to smoke.
No stick, no stems, no seeds, no stress.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Usually by the time the shit freom dispensarys gets here its been kinda compressed and handled a bit. I'm sure it wasn't cured as long as I do either.


I am figuring this out as my first harvest in a few years spends its 12th day in jars curing. The huge amount of one strain just tossed into a turkey-bag with very little cure and sold to a disp. doesn't give the buds the care they need. Stuff looks and smells Amazing, and I am a snob, so I was only buying the top-top shelf OG's and sativas....but the potency just isn't what I am getting from my own stuff. Disclaimer: I don't think my stuff is 23% THC, like the Alien OG I was smoking for a month +....but the high is so much more pronounced now. Could be a tolerance thing...not sure.

Here is the menu I was choosing from for many months after my members-only walk-in dispensary got closed. This delivery is supplied by somebody with a serious green-thumb...but the prices reflect it. 

http://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/dispensaries/california/ocean-beach/13817


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 22, 2012)

Looks like new stuff dropped at the new cz site


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Have you smoked on any of the other RD strains?
> 
> Personally I'd rather buy a pack of seeds than have to pick them from nugs I want to smoke.
> No stick, no stems, no seeds, no stress.


Breeders love you for this lol


----------



## TheLastWood (May 23, 2012)

Glad ur gettin to those fantasy islands batman. I've chopped 2.5 of my 5 females and am trimming daily lol


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 23, 2012)

<p>


hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like new stuff dropped at the new cz site


</p>
<p>
&nbsp;</p>
<p>
Thank you Hell</p>


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

I wanna get to the Fantasy Islands next I think. Hopefully chop a bunch of it, and then fly to a real island. I need a fucking vacation. I miss Maui.
About to.. hopefully have my largest harvest ever. Things look damn good.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> lol aint that a good thing. if it had a seed or two doesnt that mean hermie?


Yeah I was trying to be sarcastic. Hard to do on the internet :/ .When I find really good and rare strains I don't mind some seeds. These particular seeds are said to have been bred with a male from the line so they are a continuation. I don't really understand why they would purposely make seeds though. It doesn't appear like they are selling the seeds and if they were why would they sell you the buds? The nice thing is that there's an easy way to know the truth:if they're all female than I know they were blowing smoke up my ass and could still be fire anyways. I know how hard it is to get grapestomper seeds and I can't justify any more seed purchases in the near future so I feel pretty lucky to have copped these. 



TheChosen said:


> Have you smoked on any of the other RD strains?
> 
> Personally I'd rather buy a pack of seeds than have to pick them from nugs I want to smoke.
> No stick, no stems, no seeds, no stress.


My brother has been supporting me a lot lately. He has given me some of the buds he picks up so I haven't had any say in what we get. He knows what is dank though even if he isn't familiar with all the strains like I am. I'm pretty sure that was the only one from RD I have tried. It was funny cuz I was reading that huge thread by moonshine over at ICmag that day or before too. If I had the money I would buy them all, but I can't. I am more than happy growing out peoples copies or fem seeds. A lot of times that's what I am after anyways so it saves me a ton of work and money. Also, you generally get more seeds to make better selections because you get maybe 20 beans or so of a strain because otherwise they would just sit around. I don't just go for any old beans, my selection is already pretty damn big so I have stuff from original breeders too.


----------



## badmojo420 (May 23, 2012)

hempstead said:


> You have me beat. How do you store your seeds and where is your thread located? Did it die like mine looks like it is going to do? lol


if only you knew this thread would hit 20k replies. LOL. I want to get into collecting seeds. Sounds like a fun hobby.. I used to collect my bag seeds and I would toss them in an old liquor bottle. I had a 5th of captain morgan almost completely filled with seeds! But that was just mainly just for looks and a conversation piece.. Gonna jump in on the seed collecting thing I think


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

too bad you guys wernt my neighbors lol i gave my buddy a C99 nug to test , dude ended up with 28 beans haha


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> too bad you guys wernt my neighbors lol i gave my buddy a C99 nug to test , dude ended up with 28 beans haha


You pollinate it? probably a stupid question.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

badmojo420 said:


> if only you knew this thread would hit 20k replies. LOL. I want to get into collecting seeds. Sounds like a fun hobby.. I used to collect my bag seeds and I would toss them in an old liquor bottle. I had a 5th of captain morgan almost completely filled with seeds! But that was just mainly just for looks and a conversation piece.. Gonna jump in on the seed collecting thing I think


Welcome to the collective


----------



## headbender (May 23, 2012)

what is the new cz site


----------



## Higher Medz (May 23, 2012)

currently bidding on 3 auctions

OUTLAW GENETICS
magic merlin
double purple doja f3

GGG
leia og


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 23, 2012)

snodome said:


> saw this on redd it this AM. thought you guys would get a chuckle. 1977 high times top 40 strain reviews http://imgur.com/a/q1mOD


Id love to be able to grow these an make s1!
I swear to god weed in the old days was better...


----------



## TheChosen (May 23, 2012)

Feeling like the odd man out haven't been invited to the new cz site either


----------



## gudkarma (May 23, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Id love to be able to grow these an make s1!
> I swear to god weed in the old days was better...


after looking at all those pics of 70's herb, my thoughts were "damn its was ALL shwag".

who said that shit was any good? dont look it that's for sure. 

i mean bag appeal = zero , trich coverage = zero , fluff factor = way up 

my opinion : today : weed is bomb diggity better !

you see those nugz jenks & hazey be putting up right? 
straight calyx smoking fire bro.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 23, 2012)

new great deal at the tude for some Chernobyl


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> my opinion : today : weed is bomb diggity better.


It is thought by others and myself taking in the whole idea that Cannabis in nearly every part of the world is in danger. Man's law makes this plant a hunted plant. It is yanked out of the ground where it is found and forced to extinction in the wild by man. The evolution of the Cannabis plant could have changed over the years due to the plant knowing this. The plant could evolve to make itself more desirable by providing a high drug trait, and terpenes that create the smells and tastes that we are all so fond of. If Cannabis was allowed to flourish and live in the wild everywhere there would be no headband or sour diesel growing in large fields, there would be hemp. One plant would pollinate another, and another, and eventually the plain ol Hemp plant with Zero drug trait would be the end product after the muddy gene pool. So your Girl Scout Cookies, your Double Purple Doja, your Space Queen. and Grape Stomper plants are actually safer in this illegal society. With close to Zero pollen floating in the air we can have our evolved keepers. With time and the law keeping our favorite strains illegal I predict the Cannabis of today will just keep getting better and better and better. I see this already happening in the past 5 years. The seed market now is thriving and nothing like what it was before. All thanks to Uncle Sam. Bet he wasn't thinking this would happen. 20-25% and higher values of THC on plants that smell like fruit and candy.. Hahhaaa. Fuck them. 

This is just a theory but a good one IMO.

Danger of Inbreeding-
"*Should inbred Cannabis be attacked by some previously unknown pest or disease, this genetic uniformity could prove disastrous due to potentially resistant diverse genotypes having been dropped from the population. If this genetic complement of resistance cannot be reclaimed from primitive parental material, resistance cannot be introduced into the ravaged population. There may also be currently unrecognized favorable traits which could be irretrievably dropped from the Cannabis gene pool. Human intervention can create new phenotypes by selecting and recombining existing genetic variety, but only nature can create variety in the gene pool itself, through the slow process of random mutation.*"-Robert Connell Clarke 

It is also worth mentioning that Inbreeding is a useful tool used to restore Vigor to an established line. But natural inbreeding in the wild can prove to be disastrous. 

& to all those old stoner dudes out ther complaining that their weed was better and saying the drugs back then were so much better... I don't buy it. I think their tolerance used to be lower and they thought they were higher due to the fact that once one gets used to anything.. the high is never as good as it once was. I remember being a new smoker and the first itme I got really really baked. It was almost like a trip. I don't buy what those old dudes are saying and nothing else can convince me otherwise. My father who actually went to Woodstock.. agrees with me. & he loves his SpaceDawg.


& unrelated..

God I really want this Candy Queen by Pisces


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 23, 2012)

Live long and Prosper Mr. President...LoL

Just checked out the new CZ site... Looks pretty cool...




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It is thought by others and myself taking in the whole idea that Cannabis in nearly every part of the world is in danger. Man's law makes this plant a hunted plant. It is yanked out of the ground where it is found and forced to extinction in the wild by man. The evolution of the Cannabis plant could have changed over the years due to the plant knowing this. The plant could evolve to make itself more desirable by providing a high drug trait, and terpenes that create the smells and tastes that we are all so fond of. If Cannabis was allowed to flourish and live in the wild everywhere there would be no headband or sour diesel growing in large fields, there would be hemp. One plant would pollinate another, and another, and eventually the plain ol Hemp plant with Zero drug trait would be the end product after the muddy gene pool. So your Girl Scout Cookies, your Double Purple Doja, your Space Queen. and Grape Stomper plants are actually safer in this illegal society. With close to Zero pollen floating in the air we can have our evolved keepers. With time and the law keeping our favorite strains illegal I predict the Cannabis of today will just keep getting better and better and better. I see this already happening in the past 5 years. The seed market now is thriving and nothing like what it was before. All thanks to Uncle Sam. Bet he wasn't thinking this would happen. 20-25% and higher values of THC on plants that smell like fruit and candy.. Hahhaaa. Fuck them.
> 
> This is just a theory but a good one IMO.
> 
> ...



Its true...

Its Survival Of The Fittest.... CANNABIS!!!!!!!!!


And only the Strongest Survive...LoL

I wonder if the Cannabinoid %tages will ever Plateau or will they just keep on rising higher and higher as time progresses...

One things for sure, in 20-30yrs kids are gonna be smoking some Crazy buds....


----------



## gudkarma (May 23, 2012)

there only so much trich coverage possible, per square mm let's say, on the surface of any given nug (or if your hazey grapes leaf).

be interesting to see if trichs themselves evolve or become extremely different with regard to thc %s.

still, with how fast weed reproduces, generations of change are easy to see in the product we consume today.

& more funny, in comparison to that 70's crap, imma say : there are finite limits to the evolution of anything (living or) weed related.

dr. spock's opinion of couse.

im fairly certain the evolution we seen in the cannabis gene pool already ==> is ALL due to indoor cultivation. 

amazing to see something changing so rapidly due to the extreme influence of man's hand. 
dummies those who say evolution isnt a real thing.

me, i love my HID lamps & all these choices !


----------



## taaldow (May 23, 2012)

i'm getting all sorts of warning messages on firefox browser stating this site now has malware.


----------



## gudkarma (May 23, 2012)

yes. same here. 
im wondering the same thing you are.

maybe...
they're tooling the site while being tools themselves.
you know always something at RIU : hacks , shity page loads, lost data, & more.

RIU penguin : probably took a smoke break & then ducked off to beat some meat.

[youtube]v6m-yyrgcUE[/youtube]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

my browser shut it the fuck down earlier .. seems like its aight now tho

nice nuggs Gud , how many calyxes to roll a joint?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

Im geting the same shit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

yurs is still fucked?


----------



## taaldow (May 23, 2012)

dang!!!!!!! dam!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

did they fix this piece of shit yet?


----------



## taaldow (May 23, 2012)

no.....................way


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

Nope seem another attack of sort fucking haters


----------



## gudkarma (May 23, 2012)

2 calyxes
& then 2 more.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

taaldow said:


> i'm getting all sorts of warning messages on firefox browser stating this site now has malware.


In Firefox click Tools, then Options, then the Security Tab, and *uncheck* where it says "Block Reported Attack Sites."
Keep this unchecked for a few days till they fix it.
What probably happened was someone posted Spam that was reported as malicious and when the site was cached it brought up a red flag. This has also happened to other sites I belong to such as Torrent sites, most notable one I can think of The Pirate Bay. 

According to admin-


admin said:


> There is no malware on the site that I can see, we have grepped every file and checked and nothing is being downloaded via the browser. If you can give me more information I can look into it further.


May be coincidence but Today I was solicited on my Guest wall about some new MJ site. I just reported it and deleted it. Someone somewhere else said it's the fault of Kevin Murphy and friends. Idk how true that is.. but while we are starting rumors, I blame it on Jenks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

Those spammers for that site have been removed! That sites run by wiimb and kevin


----------



## Bad Karma (May 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> new great deal at the tude for some Chernobyl


I don't trust the Attitude at all with my info, but this is a really attractive deal.
Adding Apollo 13 BX, Cheesequake, and Chernobyl, to my garden for around $100 has me thinking twice about my stand on not ordering through Attitude.
So-fucking-tempting!

[video=youtube;7PmtS_qMdXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PmtS_qMdXg[/video]


----------



## blissfest (May 23, 2012)

Had a pack of Goji OG in my mailbox today, thinkin about germin them this weekend


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

Dude Bad Karma and anyone else intrigued with the Chernobyl deal.. this is the deal going on at Hemp Depot next week..."TGA orders mailed out to us June 1st or after and will end when we run out.TGA 5 seed freebie. Please, only one freebie per household. Buy any 2 TGA packs and get a free 5 seed pack of Chernobyl or Plushberry.You must make note on the order form *TGA Freebie*. We can let you choose which one you would like until either one runs out, and we will send which ever is left after that. Get in early to get your choice."

According to Subcool these special offers are all in celebration of "The Golden Ticket" and he would like everybody to find one. I've had it before and believe me.. it was A+ pot. 
Details here about the "Golden Ticket" Return to Chernobyl... The Golden Ticket  & here about the Hemp Depot special. It's not a hard pheno to find from my experience. If I was to tell anyone I found it while growing Chernobyl from a single seed grow Idk if they'd believe me but it's true. I felt like I hit the genetic lottery. Then again, I felt like that also when I discovered my Space Princess. I still have both Chernobyl and Space Princess seeds left. Those are gettin popped soon. Was fucking pissed but my SnowdawgBX, VICS High, and Apollo13xApollo11 from this grow all males. I did a few of each. But I had better odds with Eisbaer, Cali Yo, and Chernobyl this round. Girls, Girls, Girls!! These gals are runnin with my cuts and completing day 14 of bloom today. Beautiful plants. 

Speaking of genetic lottery. I believe I have the largest yielding and best looking SpaceDawg cut/pheno out there so far. I have yet to see a SpaceDawg plant that's bigger than mine. I challenge anyone to prove me wrong!! Also a single seed lucky find. With TGA I have so much luck. I really wanna get these Timewreck's going more than anything. I bet anything that 6 months from now I will have one of the best looking big fat frosty colorful Timewreck nugs posted. Should have a new Nikon DSLR too by then with a sweet 100mm Macro Lens. 

Took a long drive north today to visit with my uncle who happens to be a commercial cash cropper. Apparently he and his non-internet redneck hick buddies crossed Deathstar to Casey Jones, they call it "*Casey Anthony*". 

I was like.. wtf lol. He has an operation with 2 other dudes and they do what they do and that's all they do. One guy is in charge of equipment-electrical-maintenance, one guy is in charge of botany-clones-genetics, and my uncle is acting security/trim/watchout/watering-feeding-pesticides. He claims he has the hardest job. They apparently harvest 10 a week and he claims to have just pulled 15 ounces off one plant indoors. He broke out the Casey Jones bubble hash and him and my father toked it up. I had to pass on it because I had a car with kids in it and a long drive ahead. Made me jealous tho. But I am contemplating the Deathstar Casey cross.. He claims they have a shit ton of beans. 

I went to a party at this dudes house once. I passed around some Jack the Ripper to all of these older biker stoner dudes.. fucked up the whole party I did. Everyone after smoking was shut up and off in a daze. It was friggin hilarious. Kind of goes along with what I was saying earlier about these old dudes and their "back in the day" stories. I'm sorry but I highly doubt that the old school Thai, Mexican, and Hawaiian shit they brag about compares with Jack The Fucking Ripper. I could be wrong but I don't think so. 
They can kiss my ass when it comes to bragging rights. My shit's better. kiss-ass


----------



## headbender (May 23, 2012)

fucking awesome name lol your uncle sounds like a cool dude


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

Im outa here... im sick of this piece of shit site and its problems ... id PM some people my email .. but the fuckin PM doesnt work now


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Im outa here... im sick of this piece of shit site and its problems ... id PM some people my email .. but the fuckin PM doesnt work now


Im geting to that point to


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im geting to that point to


yeah its fuckin redonk ... if its not broken its trolled ... nice fuckin job Potroast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

headbender said:


> fucking awesome name lol your uncle sounds like a cool dude


Yea he is. He's been in prison most of my life so I really didn't get a chance to get to know him till a few years ago. That whole law about man slaughter and it's repercussions. Oh well such is life.



Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah its fuckin redonk ... if its not broken its trolled ... nice fuckin job Potroast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have so much dysfunction going on at any time I can deal with it. But yo yea Diz.. you couldn't do it. It's your fix. You need it. Hitting the MyRollitup tab is intoxicating. Those likes and newly subscribed threads are like some of the best dope ever to hit the spoon. Cmon Diz.. you know I'm right?.... Right? lol

Posted this in another thread.. just for fun.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 23, 2012)

The hemp depot requires you to buy two 10 packs to get a 5 pack free. The tude deal is buy a 10 or 2 five packs to get a 5 pack free. But hd is cheaper for a 10 pk.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 23, 2012)

Yea good point.. I think you end up spending like $155 at HempDepot including shipping ($6.20/seed) and you get 25 seeds instead of at the Tude where you spend $112 for 15 seeds after disount code ($7.46/seed).


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 23, 2012)

I'm out of the buying game for awhile gonna get started on finding some winners in the stuff I already have. That's a pretty good deal tho. I'd be all over ApolloBX and Dairy Queen myself


----------



## TheChosen (May 23, 2012)

Is it only one free pack per order with the tude?


----------



## Bad Karma (May 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude Bad Karma and anyone else intrigued with the Chernobyl deal.. this is the deal going on at Hemp Depot next week..."TGA orders mailed out to us June 1st or after and will end when we run out.TGA 5 seed freebie. Please, only one freebie per household. Buy any 2 TGA packs and get a free 5 seed pack of Chernobyl or Plushberry.You must make note on the order form *TGA Freebie*. We can let you choose which one you would like until either one runs out, and we will send which ever is left after that. Get in early to get your choice."


Thanks BatMaN, but I had already heard about that deal.
You have to pick up 2 10 packs to qualify, so that will run $150, which sadly is a bit much for me at this time.
I think I'm going to have ignore these TGA deals for now and hope like hell that Sea of Seeds carries Grapestomper BX when they start stocking Gage Green Genetics soon.
Grapestomper BX is at the top of my list for seeds I want to get, as I ran a cutting of the Sour Grapes pheno before and it was the best plant I've ever grown, without a doubt.


----------



## TheChosen (May 23, 2012)

The last pack of GS BX just went on the BOG auction for $900. Maybe some GS BX2 in the future though, who knows.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

For that i would sell my three packs lol


----------



## TheChosen (May 23, 2012)

You could make a grip off those three hell.

I wouldn't give up my Leia OGs, I'm too attached to the potential lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 23, 2012)

Just cant believe there going for that lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 23, 2012)

now, that's some walking around money right there.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 23, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Maybe some GS BX2 in the future though, who knows.


I had heard something of the sort here on the board, and it was suppose to drop in the summer, so we're getting closer to finding out.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 23, 2012)

I would never drop that kinda dough on a GSBX..
Especially not when there was a chance to grab Bright Moments... Which is literally Grape Stomper BX.....
And Dumbo - AKA Grape Stomper BX is really "Chemdawg Sour Diesel" BX
And "Chemdawg Sour Diesel" is really Headband x Sour Diesel....
(The Math = Dumbo aka GS BX1 is really Headband x Sour diesel BX...LoL Still Dank tho)

I wish PPL would stop Naming things in such a confusing manner...LoL


Gud, i suppose your right about only a Finite number of Trichs can fit on a Bud, and thus restricting how high Cannabinoid %tages can climb...
But what if the Trichs themselves started to evolve not just a change in amount or location....
LoL.. a 2cm long Trich....


Hey Bman, When i was reading your story i forgot where you were for a sec and was picturing like Deliverance Hickness...LoL
I would love to have a place in the woods to grow, not outdo plants but an isolated indoor spot...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea he is. He's been in prison most of my life so I really didn't get a chance to get to know him till a few years ago. That whole law about man slaughter and it's repercussions. Oh well such is life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i couldnt handle the presure man!!!!!!!!!!!! i had to come back to see if it was fixed ... fuckin crack


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Lol its better now diz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

yeah kinda , at least shit works again lol

i have no regrets tho haha


----------



## bundee1 (May 24, 2012)

Hey Batman heres a new avatar for ya


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

Just open my Veg tent to do some watering... did a little moving of the male IHF2 and #3 is a Stinky Dude! smells like B.O mixed with sour milk... err yea something along those lines


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 24, 2012)

Got my MOB s1s !!!!!
whooooot!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

think it's time to empty out my grinder kiff ... Lol 

Now you know your lazy when you let this happen












anyone want a slice?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 24, 2012)

Damn bro rolla kief blunt.you gotta use about 50% buds tho to make it burn better.


----------



## TheChosen (May 24, 2012)

No thank you to a slice, I want the whole pie god damn!


----------



## cerberus (May 24, 2012)

my grinder screen always clogs before I get any collection.. i didn't know they even worked.. good for you!! fuck'n A man, blunt that shit up!


@SCAR - nice meng, keep us posted on how shes turns for ya. I'd like to ship MOB all over the country (but i won't) lol its time its grandness left the confines of maine


----------



## JCashman (May 24, 2012)

cerberus said:


> my grinder screen always clogs before I get any collection.. i didn't know they even worked.. good for you!! fuck'n A man, blunt that shit up!
> @SCAR - nice meng, keep us posted on how shes turns for ya. I'd like to ship MOB all over the country (but i won't) lol its time its grandness left the confines of maine


some work better than others. like you, my screen always clogged up before i got anything useful. but my buddy has one that works beautifully.


----------



## gudkarma (May 24, 2012)

talking to him now in private chat , looks like e$kobar wants those black cherry soda beans.

get at me person of interest.
& tell me what you need to make it happen.
you cant get homie's addy so we'll have to swap/trade & i'll send.

value for value of course.

in time ... BCS for everybody via sannieshop ... or maybe a cross featuring the genetics paired with something uber dank.

what say y'all?

pure?
cross?

i say crossed w/ something like sour d or chem or even amnesia haze.

what's e$ko's gear sell for? $28 a pack?


----------



## gudkarma (May 24, 2012)

and for the rumor mill & like i said :

e$ko got mad new releases ==========> IN REGS

real soon. real real soon.
cause my shit is on the way !!! hells yes !

*

& here's "lisa" ....e$ko's seed fridge


----------



## taaldow (May 24, 2012)

i wish that was my mini fridge.....lol


gudkarma said:


> and for the rumor mill & like i said :
> 
> e$ko got mad new releases ==========> IN REGS
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 24, 2012)

i thought BCS was a TGA pheno . . . . .of beans still in production . . .. why are people not using this pheno more 

or am i not only not in rome but im not doing as rome does . . . .so to speak


----------



## bundee1 (May 24, 2012)

I think BCS is a clone only strain at the moment. Eskobar is working his magic and getting us seeds. I would prefer pure and crosses.


----------



## TheChosen (May 24, 2012)

I thought bcs was just another strain, one that sub acquired through dioxide.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 24, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I think BCS is a clone only strain at the moment. Eskobar is working his magic and getting us seeds. I would prefer pure and crosses.


im so lost in this world of genetics .. . . so many breeders so many stories and so many strains/cross's

but it all makes me happy guess im just a wanderer
[video=youtube_share;l3YFmpSFJ40]http://youtu.be/l3YFmpSFJ40[/video]


----------



## TheChosen (May 24, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/326749-black-cherry-soda-quest-new.html

there you go

When I grew out jillybean I got a pheno that smelled like spicy cherry coke after a proper cure. Pretty heavy yielder too, probably should have kept it.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 24, 2012)

I can only find bcs as bcs x bubble gum.
But after a few more generations my friend will have it up to 85% bcs


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 24, 2012)

Hey scar i thought you were friends with Onius....
Doesn't he have the TGA cut....


Im a grab it on the next Socco Drop....


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

the way I keep my grinders in working order is. Every now and then I take a dime and put inside the screen area, And spin it around a few times (don't add the stuff that falls to you kiff.. or at least I don't) after a min.. or two of spinning clean screen


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 24, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Hey scar i thought you were friends with Onius....
> Doesn't he have the TGA cut....
> 
> 
> Im a grab it on the next Socco Drop....


...Hopefully Chem Soda too


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 24, 2012)

Hey KaB not sure if you noticed but Hotilab dropped on Sbay....

Holy shit,
The SourPinkGrapefruit and the Sour Amnesia are $140-..... Bitches Be Crazy Yo....


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

Sour pink is $102.28 at the tude


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Sour pink is $102.28 at the tude


LoL.... 40 Bux cheaper..... and the Tude has never crushed my seeds....

Looks Like Connoisseur Genetics decided to hitch their trailer to the SureFire - FireStarter Bandwagon with:
The White Jones - The White x Casey Jones (FEM) 
5 Seeds - $80

Id much rather have the FireStarter....


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 24, 2012)

I think it's under strain lock down.
Dam hoarders. Lol

Oinius only has a mama I think.
An he's making bcs 99 from it.
But I was crossed with bubble gum.
Hope he agrees to self it. He'd have pure bcs in one run.
and rare clone only ladies need backed up as s1s.

I still need to ask riot if he has bcs.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> and for the rumor mill & like i said :
> 
> e$ko got mad new releases ==========> IN REGS
> 
> ...


thats tightness! the only time beer has no room is for seeds lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 24, 2012)

Thats too bad, hopefully the grip will loosen eventually....

Connoisseur Genetics Did a X with one of Jaws creations Purple Bastard - Black Russian x DPD....
Worldwide Son!!
LoL


Iono, think ill name by seed fridge Penelope, or Sally...


----------



## dave1960 (May 24, 2012)

hey where did you get the space bomb man?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 24, 2012)

dave1960 said:


> hey where did you get the space bomb man?


You mean TGA - Space Bomb...

Just grab it from the Tude if you wanna 5 pack..
Or Hempdepot if you want a 10pack....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


words cannot express how much im fucking laffing right now LOL


----------



## headbender (May 24, 2012)

lol wtf sounds like dude killed his dog being stupid and didnt want to admit he did it himself after feeding the dog mushrooms so he could pull some inner species erotica!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

the shroomz were a coverup , the dog was raped to death im guessing by the other carnage listed LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Bright moments are up at the new cz site 
good luck with payment options


----------



## gudkarma (May 24, 2012)

i just pissed my pants 

*

wait...

so the door was unlocked?

just one more reason to lock the door ...and jerk off in the closet with a belt around your neck like i do.

i mean ...like INXS dude.

this one's for you dead dog !

[youtube]PrZZfaDp02o&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## cerberus (May 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>




I'll pay 50 bucks to the person that finds the video of him jerkin it.. 


I'll re-invent being "Rick Rolled"..


----------



## headbender (May 24, 2012)

can you only pay by cash at the new site?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> can you only pay by cash at the new site?


I think they take scrap aluminum and old alternators.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Cash or bank tranfer!

The bank trans is way sketchy i tryed today and hit the eject bottom and could get out of the bank fast enough 
super not cool!


----------



## gudkarma (May 24, 2012)

like anything between species

[youtube]EkZyvDZFC8Q[/youtube]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

ive got electrocuted about 10x at work ... the best was a 220 line my tools got a lil close to ... blew me back a few feet and i had a wicked buzz .... that was culture shock for me cuz iw as working at an Arabs house


----------



## TheChosen (May 24, 2012)

can someone give me a link to the new site?


----------



## gudkarma (May 24, 2012)

www.mr.cannetics_sucks_cock.com

i hear its a nut on ass slapping good time.
broke back mountain type shit with seed makers & pollen chuckers.

*

brim is full to the lab is


----------



## Higher Medz (May 24, 2012)

just grabbed a pack of Bright Moments....again


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

I really want that Blackberry Pie! probably just because it sounds delicious.. I passed on Bright moments and I'm still not 100% sure why.....


----------



## headbender (May 24, 2012)

i can never end up passing on gage gear even if i cant run them right away, shit just look what they go for on bog im glad i grabbed three bright moments and gsog


----------



## Higher Medz (May 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I really want that Blackberry Pie! probably just because it sounds delicious.. I passed on Bright moments and I'm still not 100% sure why.....


is that ever getting released again???
i'm waiting for that Raspberry Montage...sounds like my cup of tea


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> can someone give me a link to the new site?


Check your pm


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> i can never end up passing on gage gear even if i cant run them right away, shit just look what they go for on bog im glad i grabbed three bright moments and gsog


Word... LOL! maybe next time. I only have GSOGx2 and LSx2 that all I have in my bank of gage atm


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> is that ever getting released again???
> i'm waiting for that Raspberry Montage...sounds like my cup of tea


I Wish it to be LOL but. you can wish in one hand and shit in the other... probably guess what one gets filled first..  Raspberry montage would be on my radar for sure


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

After the montage testers im doing i would advise anybody to jump on any and all montages geting releases


----------



## Higher Medz (May 24, 2012)

http://shop.holisticnursery.com/Seeds_c5.htm

here's a new site, they haven't added all the items yet tho...and gonna be stocking GGG soon......


----------



## TheChosen (May 24, 2012)

thanks everyone

including gud lmao


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> http://shop.holisticnursery.com/Seeds_c5.htm
> 
> here's a new site, they haven't added all the items yet tho...and gonna be stocking GGG soon......


Have you seen there prices lol


----------



## Bucket head (May 24, 2012)

Yo hellraiser, check out the mendo son! This shit is pink and purple dank omg! Beautiful, these pics suck I know. I'll take some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Have you seen there prices lol


yea im actually now seeing that, crazy prices


----------



## TheChosen (May 24, 2012)

damn bucket that shit is giving plushberry a run for its money


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Nice im going to get some updates up soon  cant go rong with these!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> damn bucket that shit is giving plushberry a run for its money



Yep and the best part is theres no nanners


----------



## Bucket head (May 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep and the best part is theres no nanners


No joke on that! lol 

I have a few pb's about to hit flower in the coming weeks. Im betting MM is the winner. Nothing against sub or his genes, but Time will tell.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

damn it I have so much sub seeds.... can't say They will see outside the freezer for a very loooong time. Subb;ed out


----------



## blissfest (May 24, 2012)

Plushberry herms? WTF? I have a 10-pack I wanted to run.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

I've been seeing plush berry herm threads pop up lately. Here is one. There are more if you google.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/530076-male-stamen.html


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 24, 2012)

I agree Bucket. Nice purps dude. 

Chernobyl dumped some pollen on a fan leaf today. I scraped it up and jarred it pronto before tossing the male in a trashbag. I've never grown a male plant intentionally to this stage before and was surprised how teeny tiny those pollen specks are. I can see how people would be very afraid growing a male in the same house as a bunch of ladies in bloom. I think I'm gonna hit up my killer SpaceDawg cut for sure and possibly my 707 leaning Bandana. With Bandana x Chernobyl I can almost guarantee phenotypes resulting in plants with minimal stretch, dark red leaves, a killer resin profile, funky fuel lime aromas, and super high potency. Guess I'll find out.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


No bullshit I this is the local paper for where I used to live. I was 2 blocks from that road lol. I'm sure it was the same area too.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 24, 2012)

LMFAO KAB. That is a great story. Hahahaa. 
I thought it was funny enough till the Dog died. Then I almost fell outta my chair.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

lol did you ever slap the shit outa that motherfucker before KAB?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> LMFAO KAB. That is a great story. Hahahaa.
> I thought it was funny enough till the Dog died. Then I almost fell outta my chair.


its all fun n games till Scooby takes a dirtnap LMAO


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 24, 2012)

Dude over in the TGA thread just posted this Ace of Spaces







Sick lookin plant! Now I want some. Wish I could trade in these Plushberry for some AOS.


----------



## Bucket head (May 24, 2012)

Looks to be a heavy yielder.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 24, 2012)

Id still grow plushberry again. If I can get another 3 harvests before it throws nanners then its worth it. Just tastes so good.


----------



## blissfest (May 24, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude over in the TGA thread just posted this Ace of Spaces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I would trade my pack of hermie Plushberrys for a cut of that shit, LOL!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 24, 2012)

Man my aos smells incredible to me. But it doesn't look like that! I've got a pack that I keep wanting to pop just to find one thing with this smell and flavor but with beef and potency kicked up. I like the smell enough that when I order some tga gear sometime this year I'll be getting another pack of it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

that is a pretty kickass lookin cut


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 24, 2012)

Well that photo is def the JTR dominant AOS. Even tho I'd love to try it, when it comes down to it I'll prolly just order more Chernobyl or Timewreck. Depends on if I can find the phenos I want with the packs I have. I've always wanted to grow Vortex too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Couldnt help myself had to pickup a pack of goji og and Elphant stomper


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

AOS looking dope as hell! I don't think I have that one in my arsenal.




hellraizer30 said:


> Couldnt help myself had to pickup a pack of goji og and Elphant stomper


I wanted to double up on ES ............. Hmmmm (will power)


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

I tryed but with a free pack of rmh with the es it was a no brainer! Then the goji was still there amazing


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

Ya know I did see that too but, I have no knowledge about RMH other then it looks pretty.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Its good stuff and its limited you really shouldnt miss it sketchy


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

well, Shit... putting it like that makes it seem justifiable.. next month no beans.. (wait I'm starting to notice a trend here).. maybe If I say I'll buy everything that comes out next month I won't buy anything at all... right?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 24, 2012)

RMH is mikado x Colorado green bud I believe


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 24, 2012)

Just think of it like this, better to get it now cause tomarrow customs might step there game up and x geting beans all together


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just think of it light this, better to get it now cause tomarrow customs might step there game up and x geting beans all together


I live by that for the most part... I was on a path to never have to buy beans again..(if that day came)..then I just never stop buying them LOL

O and by the way

 Hortilab Seeds Sour Pink Grapefruit
10 seeds (Regular) 

$101.89

$101.89


 Hortilab Seeds Sour Joker
10 seeds (Regular) 

$125.41

$125.41


 Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
12 seeds (Regular) 

$50.15

$50.15



thinking this will be my final order.. just have to check and double check to make sure there is nothing I must have be4 I go.. lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VA8hzUDXvtk]http://youtu.be/VA8hzUDXvtk[/video]
best of times


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

That pink sour look good but price is steep


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 25, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> RMH is mikado x Colorado green bud I believe


Bright Eyes - (Mikado x Colorado Green Bud) Right from the start called Rocky Mountain High - Developed by Moio in Colorado. Mikado comes from Federation Seeds 93' and is also a purple indica having pink pistils and a fast finisher. It is deemed an indica leaning hybrid with some killer knockout high!

found this little bit on the net


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I live by that for the most part... I was on a path to never have to buy beans again..(if that day came)..then I just never stop buying them LOL
> 
> O and by the way
> 
> ...


nice order!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 25, 2012)

Classic seeds romulan x white widow arrived.
whooot!


----------



## gudkarma (May 25, 2012)

e$ko's getting to release : sour pink grapefruit x c99

yep that $30 or whatever ...gonna break the hortilab bank 

& there's no such thing as a final order !

*

got access to homie for the next 4 days if anybody needs questions answered.

one of two new greenhouses he put up.


----------



## gudkarma (May 25, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Classic seeds romulan x white widow arrived.
> whooot!


man i bet that winds up tasting like pepper infused ass farts.


----------



## cerberus (May 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> one of two new greenhouses he put up.


that is perfect spacing set-up, like a gianormous SOG. I like, i like


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> e$ko's getting to release : sour pink grapefruit x c99
> 
> yep that $30 or whatever ...gonna break the hortilab bank
> 
> ...


id fill that slut with Thai


----------



## gudkarma (May 25, 2012)

fuck little wayne (except the fact he's a martian) blasting this in the AM for the city slime !!!

my dad's most famous saturday morning words ==> im up, now you up 

*

ow yeah.

how the fuck you guys talk about the "ace of spades"...

& not break off a little :

"that's the way i like it baby, i just wanna live forever"

[youtube]1iwC2QljLn4[/youtube]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

I used to think Lemmy was my dad

thats what i needed this morn ... some fuckin AOS!


----------



## cerberus (May 25, 2012)

I was at a show with these dudes and Corrosion of comformity, in like 95 (i think maybe 96) where Lenny got off stage and beat the shit out of some bouncer.. CoC, got on stage and called out this fuck tard from bashin kids..

club detroit, was the name of the place...

I love motorhead


----------



## gudkarma (May 25, 2012)

im loving
motorhead & the green pheno plushberry.

=====> THANK YOU secret friend who blessed gud with such AWESOME nugz.

*

i'd "abner louima" your granny & her pet parrot "talky lotty" ... for a yielding cut of green plush.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abner_Louima


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 25, 2012)

to me it would make more sense to just grow JCII instead. allthough I know you and I think you'd like JTR even more.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

i wanna grow me some a13bx


----------



## bundee1 (May 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im loving
> motorhead & the green pheno plushberry.
> 
> =====> THANK YOU secret friend who blessed gud with such AWESOME nugz.
> ...


Doing it to someone else isnt much of a sacrifice. Now if you let Grandma and the parrot do that to you, Id be much more convinced of your dedication to the cause.


----------



## cerberus (May 25, 2012)

says the donkey punch avatar..

lol


----------



## gudkarma (May 25, 2012)

no doubt, batman, once you said JTR made you skitzoid & freaka freaka & all that ...it went straight to the top of the must grow list.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 25, 2012)

Glad to hear Esko is coming out with more reg beans.
I wonder if he has made another run of CR lately or is sannie still selling beans from the last run?


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2012)

I had a green pheno plushnerry. It was even frostier than the pink but it was a pathetic yield. Even I couldn't justify it. If its stable tho at least you could use it to make f2s and then there's gotta be a nice pink/purple yielding stable plant in there somewhere.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 25, 2012)

GK

I just found this and it is the best thread about CR
It answers lots of questions. The phenos and smells I have found are not that unusual
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=187612


----------



## Marley15 (May 25, 2012)

So in regards to PB, here is my update..

I seem to be mite free after a couple doses of Mighty Wash, stuff does work leaves an oily film tho that I'm not stoked on.

I have 3 phenos, 1 short fat girl who is showing no color and has the thinnest buds but most resin - light feeder. The other two are very tall, about the same height. One has large nugs and is showing some light purple colors in lower nugs, good resin content - heavy feeder. The last is pretty damn purple and it is the one who showed 2 nanners @ week 4, the nanners have not returned but there is still time - medium feeder. The two large phenos smell similar, like a musty grape smell..the purple plant smells a bit stronger.

About 2 1/2 weeks left on em. I'm pretty happy with em, the couple nanners have not turned me off on TGA gear..yet.

Question: about to pop some more seeds for the next run, would you go with Space Dawg or White KKSC? Strictly speaking genetics, personal issues aside.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

@marley you need to use the wash product to! Help clean that stuff off


----------



## Marley15 (May 25, 2012)

Ya the damn hydro store didnt' carry the power wash  I sprayed them the other night with some water, and will probably do it once more. Just getting deep in flowering so a bit nervous when I spray.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

Yah i would watch that to!


----------



## boneheadbob (May 25, 2012)

Heres a good question.

When is Esko gonna drop some killer freebies at Sannies? 
Is Jackberry X KO Kush from Esko or Sannie?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Heres a good question.
> 
> When is Esko gonna drop some killer freebies at Sannies?


This im wondering to  whats up gud?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 25, 2012)

Imidacloprid from Bayer works so good aginst mites an bugs it's crazy.

My ghost Og had mites from putting her outside,
all the others were treated with imidacloprid.
They were all in the same lil cab an should have got mites instantly.
Ive been checking them with a microscope daily an *Nothing* lives on the treated plants.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 25, 2012)

Here a cool review of humdipacks. It's short and to the point. 

http://eastcoasterdam.com/ecd-product-review-humidipak/


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here a cool review of humdipacks. It's short and to the point.
> 
> http://eastcoasterdam.com/ecd-product-review-humidipak/




Which ones do you use?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 25, 2012)

I have the small 62% ones. Need to order more soon. Not sure if I'll get the big or little ones. Prob the big ones


----------



## TheChosen (May 25, 2012)

I have to report on a little sketchyness I encountered and still figuring what to do.

I missed the ball on the HOF beans when they were dropped and have been contemplating an order of Green Python from The Seed Depot for some time since that's the only one I'm interested in besides the Arctic Fallout which has been sold out. JB from The Seed Depot posted in the HOF forum on his website the other day that he found 8 packs of Arctic Fallout in the seed fridge and was going to stock them. Sure enough they were available, but when I checked the quantity there were 10. Prior to him finding these 8 they were sold out so I pm'ed jb and aksed him what the correct amount was. He told me that its looks to him like he has around 100 beans, probably between 85-90 and that he has 8 listed on the site to be safe.

First I don't understand how someone could place 100 beans of a company that's in demand and out of business somewhere and forget that they are there. I don't understand why he originally had 10 listed available, then changed it to 8 when I informed him. I can't see why he doesn't just count the beans, it's not as if we're talking about thousands. I feel like he's selling beans that aren't really hof, but how badly I want them is making it difficult to let this go.

opinions?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

@chosen better to sit that one out! Seems to sketchy


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have the small 62% ones. Need to order more soon. Not sure if I'll get the big or little ones. Prob the big ones



Their site only shows the 65% and higher ones !


----------



## headbender (May 25, 2012)

ill never order from the seed depot again i hate the way they do business i always get a sketchy feeling from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2012)

What's up crew?

Head what happened?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 25, 2012)

What's up WBW? where you been bro?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 25, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Their site only shows the 65% and higher ones !


Not sure which site you are looking at. first link sells retail,second link is the main distrubutor for whole size only. 

http://www.smokefresh.com/

http://med-fresh.com/site/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> What's up WBW? where you been bro?


Just catching up on alot here but I'm still around bro.


----------



## TheChosen (May 25, 2012)

Unless jb sheds some light onto these discrepancies I am going to pass on these, and all offerings at tsd. Just hope the RD beans I have gotten from them aren't bs london bag seed.


----------



## ChronicClouds (May 25, 2012)

RD = rarely dankness we tossed his strains for og genetics!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 25, 2012)

What you grow from them CC?


----------



## blissfest (May 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> ill never order from the seed depot again i hate the way they do business i always get a sketchy feeling from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have had perfect service, and 100% success rate. 

I do hate the way they tape the fuck out of the packaging, a blind, deaf, dumb motherfucker, could probably do a better job.

So what happened, why are you pissed?


----------



## blissfest (May 25, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> RD = rarely dankness we tossed his strains for og genetics!


LOL! 

Rejected Dankness


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 25, 2012)

Classic my classic seeds whitelightning / romulanxWhite widdow came from seed depot.
No worries here.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2012)

well,time to pop these afgooie seeds,from classic seeds,just to be sure.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Not sure which site you are looking at. first link sells retail,second link is the main distrubutor for whole size only.
> 
> http://www.smokefresh.com/
> 
> http://med-fresh.com/site/



Had the wrong site...Duh !!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I have had perfect service, and 100% success rate.
> 
> I do hate the way they tape the fuck out of the packaging, a blind, deaf, dumb motherfucker, could probably do a better job.
> 
> So what happened, why are you pissed?


Was it just in the envelope or was it concealed in something?

I'm waiting on 2 TSD orders for over 3 weeks and nothing...


----------



## blissfest (May 25, 2012)

All taped to shit, inside a piece of paper, in an envelope.

My last order took forever, I was about to right it off, then it showed up. The first few orders I made came real fast, so who knows?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2012)

I don't think Jb is shady like that at all. Well the seeds I got from rd thru the TSD are doing fine. Should be showing sex soon


----------



## headbender (May 25, 2012)

first of all the stealth was a joke and like bliss says my packs were taped to shit even though the seeds were outside the stealth packaging so the stealth was pointless and the tape royally fucked up my 20 dollar rd packaging lol and ripped all the strain names of my hof also i didnt like how i had to email the freebie when i put in the order notes also and after the notes and email i still got the wrong freebies also my order was split in two which wouldnt bother me if i was notified before hand but when your expecting one package and it shows up missing a bunch of shit its a little frustrating! and to top everything off the seeds look nothing like the hof seeds i got from the tude and cz, kinda weird when two seedbanks hof seeds look just alike then the third look completely different even though they were all from the same batch of seeds!

and its whatever i could just be tripping plenty of others have good things to say, but my experience turned me off from ordering there again plus anything i want there i can get other places


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

Yep thats why i dont purchase from them


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2012)

Fuck that the breeder should make up breeder packs. That's why mr nice packsz are the shit. Sealed shut, no way some shady employee can swap or steal our beans.


----------



## headbender (May 25, 2012)

i have enough shit from other breeders now anyway im really just hunting ggg and bodhi neither of which are at tsd, so the tude and cz will have my business! oh and bog and speaking of bog my leias are on the way!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> i have enough shit from other breeders now anyway im really just hunting ggg and bodhi neither of which are at tsd, so the tude and cz will have my business! oh and bog and speaking of bog my leias are on the way!!!!


Are you the professor? Or better yet who is? I dont want bid over friends but i do want some leia


----------



## headbender (May 25, 2012)

ya i feel that lastwood thats why i like to look at the seeds for similarities which is usually pretty accurate ive ordered multiple strains from different banks and they always look the same especially tga ive gotten tga alot of places and the strains always have similar looking seeds and gage from cz and tude always look the same even my hof from the tude and cz looked the same but of course my hof from tsd were completely different even though they were the same strains i got at tude and cz!!!


----------



## headbender (May 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Are you the professor?


if you mean on bog no my sn is the same everywhere.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Are you the professor? Or better yet who is? I dont want bid over friends but i do want some leia


take no prisoners Hell! lol


----------



## Bluejeans (May 25, 2012)

Hey... I missed the TGA discussion a few pages back, but wanted to show off my Agent Orange. This is 30 days flowering.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Are you the professor? Or better yet who is? I dont want bid over friends but i do want some leia


I'm the Professor....

but it's all good if you want to bid too


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

don't think i will go over 100. in that auction


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2012)

What's up bluejeans? Great pic!


----------



## Bluejeans (May 25, 2012)

Hey LastWood. I've been lurking... and updating my own thread from time to time. Got my second grandbaby so I been a busy Grandma! 

Puffin on some Kush tonight...


View attachment 2184565


----------



## headbender (May 25, 2012)

nice pic bluejeans i just my harvested my ao last week ill post some bud pics later for ya but that looks different than my three phenos


----------



## blissfest (May 25, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey... I missed the TGA discussion a few pages back, but wanted to show off my Agent Orange. This is 30 days flowering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184545View attachment 2184546


Nice, I have 4 Agent Orange going into the bud room soon. They will be going head to head against 4 Conny Gen. Secret Recipe that are the same age


----------



## TheLastWood (May 25, 2012)

This dude murp has been KILLING it lately. Check out his Qrazy Train


----------



## TheChosen (May 25, 2012)

GOD DAMN! that shit is nice, make me want to hit attitude up on that chernobyl deal and grab a couple packs to find that golden ticket pheno. these dank tga shots are making it hard it hard to resist


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Nice, I have 4 Agent Orange going into the bud room soon. They will be going head to head against 4 Conny Gen. Secret Recipe that are the same age


my agent orange smells just like brachs orange slices candy and looks just as sugar coated as the candy. The smell is so delicious and hardly resembles anything weed-like odor wise. Almost artificial smelling, its off the chain. 
You guys remember that nostalgic candy?


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 25, 2012)

Damn lots of fire tonight! 
Bluejeans the plant is looking healthy. Is that your Kush? Its so funny to hear a grandma sayin "puffing on some Kush"

Blissfest I'm really curious on that secret recipe. I really wanna cop a pack. But I haven't yet. Please keep me posted. 

That Qrazy train is sick!

^^^i love that candy. Nom nom nom.

This blue dream is beasting out!!!!! I can see a love affair coming on. And it roots easy. Got a bunch rooted now. Props


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

yea yall getting me in mood...gonna pull out some bud shots of my arctic fallout, larry og, wi fi and more


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

Ill throw up some photos of my agent orange tonight when my girls wake up.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 25, 2012)

Confirmed. I'm def getting that Original Diesel aka Daywrecker cut. Hells yes!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> ill never order from the seed depot again i hate the way they do business i always get a sketchy feeling from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


they have the most unprofessional website that I have seen in 10 years!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Hey... I missed the TGA discussion a few pages back, but wanted to show off my Agent Orange. This is 30 days flowering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2184545View attachment 2184546


looking nice blue!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

strain is nice but not a keeper for me


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

will be getting rid of these too


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

spr haze is great, and chernobyl is the love of my life!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2184745
> strain is nice but not a keeper for me


doesn't sound like anything that a pot snob would want to keep!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

Arctic Fallout...snow lotus dom pheno


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2184749View attachment 2184751
> spr haze is great, and chernobyl is the love of my life!!!


Now you're talking!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

Arctic Fallout...chem dom pheno..my keeper, love this shit


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

Tranquil Elephantizer...snow lotus dom pheno..my keeper. deep motion love potion!!!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2184760View attachment 2184761View attachment 2184762
> Tranquil Elephantizer...snow lotus dom pheno..my keeper. deep motion love potion!!!!


looks real dank where can i get this strain?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

mixed pheno of the Tranquil, lacking flavor and high so gotta go...


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> looks real dank where can i get this strain?


its from Bodhi Seeds...currently unavailable but think he gonna restock it in a couple months


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> its from Bodhi Seeds...currently unavailable but think he gonna restock it in a couple months


out of all the ones you posted what takes the cake?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

one of the top 5 strains in my library now

Dank Sinatra - la affie dom pheno. bodhi calls this one chocolate sinatra...takes exactly like my keeper LA Confidential but with that added sweetness of the g13/hp
favorite Bodhi strain so far...


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> View attachment 2184757View attachment 2184758View attachment 2184759
> Arctic Fallout...chem dom pheno..my keeper, love this shit


Now that looks right up my alley  NOICE! and wish I had more HOF in my vault


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> out of all the ones you posted what takes the cake?


between the arctic fallout and dank sinatra

but wait till i post my white, white fire og, and larry og's in a lil while


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

#6 is a mixed pheno
#10 is the g13/hp dom pheno
both ok, but the la affie pheno is my keeper


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> between the arctic fallout and dank sinatra
> 
> but wait till i post my white, white fire og, and larry og's in a lil while


How stinky is that arctic fallout?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> How stinky is that arctic fallout?


when growing it had a low to medium odor

BUT, when dried and cured the real flavor comes out. if you know how chemdawg '91 smells, its just like that but with a hint of sweetness from the snow lotus. i would say the chemdawg is kinda lemon smelling


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> when growing it had a low to medium odor
> 
> BUT, when dried and cured the real flavor comes out. if you know how chemdawg '91 smells, its just like that but with a hint of sweetness from the snow lotus. i would say the chemdawg is kinda lemon smelling


nice, that one looks nice as well i like the description but cant find any in stock


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

i will try to find out when the release is and will let u know


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

White Fire OG


----------



## Higher Medz (May 25, 2012)

White Fire OG - fire og dom pheno's


----------



## TheChosen (May 25, 2012)

HOF disbanded so no more will be available. TSD has some, but there's some sketchy shit going on in that place. CannaCollective has a few Green Python's and Polar Dawg's also.

Nice pics man


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

Here is my AO. She is entering week 5 flower.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2012)

awesome!...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

Here is what i would consider a keeper pheno of c99 from female seeds, from what i know its the original bros grimm c99, you can either get a pineapple or grapefruit pheno and i got the pineapple just like i was hoping for, she is entering week 4 flower and gets my mouth watering the further into flower she gets, it smells of fresh cut pineapple and dog shit. 
I think im going to name the cut (princess pineapple dog shit)


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2012)

So wtf is raskel on cz


----------



## headbender (May 26, 2012)

in the forums ya but i dont see any of his gear listed at the old site or the new did i miss something


----------



## Bluejeans (May 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn lots of fire tonight!
> Bluejeans the plant is looking healthy. Is that your Kush? Its so funny to hear a grandma sayin "puffing on some Kush"


It's actually a line from a silly song... "Muck Sticky's puffing on a pound a' kush" ... And yeah, the plate o'goodies was my Power Kush. Yummy stuff.


And for the record, my AO smells sweet, but not so much like orange candy slices, but has about as much "sugar".


----------



## headbender (May 26, 2012)

good news on my last round of seeds alot of females 4/6 ace of spades 3/4 moonwalk and 5/7 spacedawg the other two icant tell yet could be all seven female this will be my highest fem ratio so far only strain that didnt have alot of females was the clusterfunk 2/5 male and i suspect two more to be male im really hoping that last one spits out some pistils!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

Great selection Headbender. I have a couple of my Spacedawgs at day 17 of bloom today. It's bomb smoke. Can't wait to see your Moonwalks. You def gotta post those. 

tryingtogrow89 thats a nice looking AO. I'm sure you'll be very pleased with her. I think you got the pheno that yields nice too.


----------



## FatMarty (May 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im sorry dude.
> having tons of on my street "college boy vs savages" drama that requires my attention.
> 
> in a VERY very serious pickle with these idiots around me.
> ...


Gosh - you sound like a tough guy.
How did the war go?
Did you sting anyone with your cattle prod?

Jesus fuck some of you guys are real idiots.


----------



## JCashman (May 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Dank Sinatra - la affie dom pheno. bodhi calls this one chocolate sinatra...takes exactly like my keeper LA Confidential but with that added sweetness of the g13/hp
> favorite Bodhi strain so far...


 bah, looks like im gonna have to bump the DS beans a lil higher on the list. so many beans, so little time and space.

and thanks a lot summer... stupid heat


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 26, 2012)

JCashman said:


> bah, looks like im gonna have to bump the DS beans a lil higher on the list. so many beans, so little time and space.
> 
> and thanks a lot summer... stupid heat


I was thinking the same thing about the Sinatras


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (May 26, 2012)

Racerboy, get in touch bro. I've been picking Strawberries and cut a white one with your name on bro!! 


Hehehehe, my Goji OG's came today 22 seed selection in the autum


----------



## TheLastWood (May 26, 2012)

Isn't female seeds c99 a hyrbrid?


----------



## Higher Medz (May 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the Sinatras


yea its a great smoke, but not a yielder


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> Gosh - you sound like a tough guy.
> How did the war go?
> Did you sting anyone with your cattle prod?
> 
> Jesus fuck some of you guys are real idiots.



Dont like what you read then move along! No need for trolls here


----------



## Higher Medz (May 26, 2012)

hey hellraizer...i saw u asking who Professor is on BoG...it's me


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hey hellraizer...i saw u asking who Professor is on BoG...it's me


Ok cool was going to bid on that leia but knew its was someone from here, not into biding against friends


----------



## Higher Medz (May 26, 2012)

i respect that, but if you really want it definitely go thru, especially if anyone takes it over 100. then i'm out 4sure


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i respect that, but if you really want it definitely go thru, especially if anyone takes it over 100. then i'm out 4sure


Im with you i aint going any higher than that, good luck with it though


----------



## Higher Medz (May 26, 2012)

thanks bro...i just realllllllllly need some Gage Green in my garden...this would be the 2nd time i'm buying the leia


----------



## JCashman (May 26, 2012)

gotta love the mutual respect here ^^^^^^


and KAB, check your PMs!


----------



## rollajoint (May 26, 2012)

Hey Medz what yeild you hitting on them *chernobyl mate ? , 
*


----------



## gudkarma (May 26, 2012)

having had the cops to my crib 6x in three days :

a) just got outta lockup with a case for defending myself against savages with a pipe.

^ not remourseful ! and "defend" might also equal soemthing more extreme. im not saying 

b) those cheap ebay filters (and filter combos) work as expected.

my confidence in those inexpensive, compared to phresh, filters knows NO bounds.

not a critique... no... just a vote of confidence.

several are easily over one year old putting out zero odor on a city street from a lab STUFFED with plants with pig feet all over my property.


im back... from the brink


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 26, 2012)

Dam gud hope you got all them savages lol


----------



## gudkarma (May 26, 2012)

i got staples in my head & stitches in my knuckles from those batman & robin type "boom" & "bams" & "zowies"

but they got way worse.
and my charge is very serious.
full day+ in lockup covered in their gore... even the pigs were like "im not touching dude".

personally, i love it.
but i gotta fake it for the courts.

still in the "bizarro world" of my major city, you cant defend yourself from death threats (many) & people stalking you (to really hurt you).... UNTIL after your dead.

i guess beating street scum with a pipe = trouble 
^ even if they push & push & push on gudkarma

chalk one up for the college boy.
3 skull splits for the savages.

*

imagine what i'd do for a cut of green plushberry 

*

wish me luck dudes.
i need it.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i got staples in my head & stitches in my knuckles from those batman & robin type "boom" & "bams" & "zowies"
> 
> but they got way worse.
> and my charge is very serious.
> ...





Wishing you much luck my friend.....


----------



## Higher Medz (May 26, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Hey Medz what yeild you hitting on them *chernobyl mate ? ,
> *


only ran them as testers so far...still to do some monsters in my chernobyl keeper

but on the test i got about 2.5oz per plant...vegged till showed sex, then topped down to 4 nodes, vegged for another week, then flowered


----------



## dickkhead (May 26, 2012)

just got my reservoir chem/sour diesel pack and they came with peyote purple looking forward to popping these!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

Gud hows the Dawg doin?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

left my fucking lights on for 3 hours past lights out in flower today man i hope i dont get seeds.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> left my fucking lights on for 3 hours past lights out in flower today man i hope i dont get seeds.


Nah... You'll b fine. I've done that in the past myself. Shit happens. 
Turning them on for 15min or more in the middle of the Dark cycle a few times... now that'll trigger em to herm.
One long day, you should be okay.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Nah... You'll b fine. I've done that in the past myself. Shit happens.
> Turning them on for 15min or more in the middle of the Dark cycle a few times... now that'll trigger em to herm.
> One long day, you should be okay.


Shit like this is helping me keep my cool i better go smoke a bong load and hope for the best.


----------



## dickkhead (May 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Gud hows the Dawg doin?


u asking me? I have no idea I think hes in jail thats why I ordered whats left of his sour diesel its crossed with chem but Im gna search for a sour pheno


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

No I was asking "Gud" how his Spacedawg was. lol


----------



## gudkarma (May 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Gud hows the Dawg doin?



the preveg drop of SD is just about ready to hit the metal halide.

so so stoked.

tray 1 : kashmir glory hole
tray 2 : NLB , very berry with a killing field tester looking superb
tray 3 : blue dream , with space princess & kashmir glory hole testers
tray 4 : chocolate mind melt

next 8 to 10 weeks is gonna be superb. 

smoking space princess now.
loves it.


----------



## dickkhead (May 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No I was asking "Gud" how his Spacedawg was. lol


O lol
i have 2of those begging right now myself


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

Wow this Eisbaer (TheWhite x SnowdawgBX) is a stretchy bitch. Light intensity def isn't a problem over here. I had the top of the plant I kid you not 2 inches away from the glass. Using a 600w Ushio Super HPS bulb- my favorite... Fucking plant doubled in size the last ten days. I haven't seen stretch like this in a long time. The flower sites seem stacked together pretty close and there's alot of em. I hope this one is a winner. I'll LST and top the fuck out of it if I keep it next time. I just moved her from a 2g to a 5g pot tonight. Only at day 16 of bloom. She better not get much taller or I'll bend the shit out of her lol.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 26, 2012)

My biggest dilemma. Selection. Not trouble deciding which plant is worthy or anything like that but just too Many winners.. and that really cuts down on allocated space for seed plants. I used to think that this would never be a problem. Keep a couple or three of the "Rockstar" plants and pop as many seeds as possible on the search for the grail. 

* My Grail. *






I often time hear this term. Grail. To think what it means.. A thing that is earnestly pursued or sought after.
The Holy Grail (in medieval legend) the bowl used by Jesus at the Last Supper. It was allegedly brought to Britain by Joseph of Arimathea, where it became the quest of many knights

Sought after.

Desired.

These are common words we hear on the Cannabis boards. As if there is some Mecca of Cannabis we all search for. A Single strain created by God perhaps at the beginning of it all, the purest of pure cloudrace strain from Heaven that will resinate the purest of holy oils soaking in pure tetrahydrocannabinol. The anointing oil of Jesus perhaps. A compound of organics so pure and so lush. Our Mecca of Pot is the perfect plant we envision coated with frosty trichs and displaying vibrant color between stacked nodes that are filled with rock hard bud. A gentle brush against her stem and the fragrance of sweet funk first subtle then envelopes your full sense of smell. This aroma just fills the room with a heavenly fruity funk that brings a certain satisfaction especially when you realize it's yours. You grew this. It's amazing. 
But is there anything better?
Your grail. The grail. Who is she to you? Who is she to others. It's always a she though make no doubt about that. The grail is waiting for you to find her. Never give up.
Tell me about your search for the Grail, what you have obtained, and lessons learned.
To find that special gal, and step into the world of breeding would his grail bring new f1 grails for others to seek after? 
Does the cycle of always looking for improvement ever stop? - Originally I posted this on Cannetics. I was told others considered the trinity of quality Fast, Fat, and Fruity. lol.

Who to keep... Who to Kickout?
Space Princess. Spacedawg. <--My 2 favorite cuts. These bitches are staying. Both have potential to yield like Monsters and dank as hell. To not run at least a couple of each of these every run is just foolish. I am running two each in bloom right now and would have done more if I didn't have so many seeds I want to go through. 
Chernobyl. <-- Favorite blast from the past.. Golden Ticket pheno hunt in progress. Chernobyl male pollen in the freezer for F1 goodness.
& then there's my newly found Bandana and Jackpot Royale. I love these two and if I had to choose I guess I would let Jackpot go if I wanted to danker herb. But then again Jackpot is a much better yielding plant than Bandana and puts out *x3* more bud easily a better producer. Yield is very important to me. For those of you that don't know. I smoke very little. But I have to satisfy the citizens of Gotham. Yield and bag appeal are as important as the quality of the high. 

I have these other seed gals like Cali Yo going too and something tells me I'm gonna like her alot. Big orange wizard staffs of crystal funk. Ughh if I could only keep them all. Eisbaer and Bandana are prolly the 2 Alphakronik strains that interested me the most. I still have 200+ AKG seeds to pop lol. Something tells me that's prolly never gonna happen. Not unless I win the lottery and buy a greenhouse. I would too. 

& the worst part is I haveThe Timewreck, Qush, Qrazy Train, Chernobyl, Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Venom OG, Tres stardawg fever right now and want to grow these all out. Not too mention Fantasy Island so Lastwood stops yelling at me. 
I almost bought more beans today.. then I kicked myself. needed a reality check. 

Oh and Original Diesel aka Daywrecker the parent of Immortal's Headband BX is on the way. 

WTF. I am going batty. Dank overload. What to do?
I just put up three new hoods a few months ago. Contemplating adding more. I didn't buy a MLC8X for nothing after all. * <-- Best damn decision of my life!!* Well besides growing in the first place.

The whole reason I started to grow.. I had the day off one day and I remember laying in bed staring at the computer monitor. There was an article talking about this strain called White Widow. I saw the photo and said "Holy shit!" So after googling and drooling over the photos I started looking over more strains. It was then that I discovered TGA and read the listings for Space Queen, Jack the Ripper, Royale Revenge, Floater... Immediately I bought a grow light from HTG on Ebay and read the RIU grow forums for days on End. A couple money orders and a few months later I had a big ass jar of SpaceQueen and White Widow (Widow is way way over-rated). I smoked more back then and refused to part with any of the bud. Between me and a few girls I chilled with I killed 3 ounces in a month. By that time I had made friends with Subcool and had free beans from him on the way. Sub has sent me so much free shit. What a guy. SpaceDawg, Chernobyl, Qrazy Train, Void, Plushberry, his TGA Honeymoon Mix pack, Handicapped.. all free. Can't bean that. A few years go by Supernatural sends me 10 packs of randomness, and then Alphakronik and Professor P unexpectedly send me nearly every pack they made too. lol. Bean overload!!

So that leads me here to now. What to do. I have acquired a lot of beans (thousands) and hate to think of them sitting here dormant in a box while I grow all these cuts. I guess I should look into buying another ballast. lol.


----------



## headbender (May 26, 2012)

what did ya get today batman


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 26, 2012)

My first grow I smoked 3/4lb in two months. Lol I almost ran out before the next round was done. 

Sour d is my grail. It's everything I look for in a plant. 

Space princess is looking so much better this round. I can tell its gonna yield. I can't get over how similar it is to a11g in growth. The smell is def different. And I think my a11g grape koolaid pheno is gonna yield more, but I'm not sure. I'll say this both of them clone and root fast as shit. 

I love running new strains. I've ran a lot of diffo stuff in my day. I don't think I'll ever stop buying and poppin.

Oh yeah and go buy some ballasts fool. You'll feel better about yourself lol.
And pop those fantasy islands!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 26, 2012)

learned my lesson , with nirvana all but three of the seed were immature , buff colored and tiny , they will never get another dime or kind word from me


----------



## I85BLAX (May 27, 2012)

robert 14617 said:


> learned my lesson , with nirvana all but three of the seed were immature , buff colored and tiny , they will never get another dime or kind word from me


you more than likely won't be the last one they lose!


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (May 27, 2012)

I just picked up a 6 pk feminized OG#18 from Reserva Privada and a 6 pk of Feminized Chocolope Kush from DNA genetics.

anyone have any experience with the strains or companies?

More importantly, Im of the old school where male plants are selected for growth, smell, node structure, and the pollen is brushed onto select females.
The whole Feminized seeds thing with Silver kinda freaks me out.. whats up with Fems and Autos?? Trustable? Do autos actually contain high levels of thc and grow dense flowers?

All new to me.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 27, 2012)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> I just picked up a 6 pk feminized OG#18 from Reserva Privada and a 6 pk of Feminized Chocolope Kush from DNA genetics.
> 
> anyone have any experience with the strains or companies?
> 
> ...


Very reputable company, the og#18 was nice. I liked the d-line(chocolope) but I have no idea about the cross!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Wow this Eisbaer (TheWhite x SnowdawgBX) is a stretchy bitch. Light intensity def isn't a problem over here. I had the top of the plant I kid you not 2 inches away from the glass. Using a 600w Ushio Super HPS bulb- my favorite... Fucking plant doubled in size the last ten days. I haven't seen stretch like this in a long time. The flower sites seem stacked together pretty close and there's alot of em. I hope this one is a winner. I'll LST and top the fuck out of it if I keep it next time. I just moved her from a 2g to a 5g pot tonight. Only at day 16 of bloom. She better not get much taller or I'll bend the shit out of her lol.


i love stretchy plants, stretch indys are the bizzo to. Cant beat that light penetration


----------



## I85BLAX (May 27, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i love stretchy plants, stretch indys are the bizzo to. Cant beat that light penetration


They do seem to age more evenly!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2012)

Batman did you ever grow handicapped or do u still have it in ur vault? If u do let me know bro! @ the spot


----------



## FatMarty (May 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dont like what you read then move along! No need for trolls here


I tried to ignore you but I can't.

Thanks for the gift: Exploit: JS/Rejave.a

Grow up and stop defending the indefensible.

This thread is full of tough guys who go shopping when the going gets tough.

Just thought I would point that out - no troll to it.
Idiots make problems with their neighbors and then complain about the unfairness of it all.

Idiots can't win those wars, and would do well not to start them.
That's the point.
If you don't like it then move along now...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 27, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> I tried to ignore you but I can't.
> 
> Thanks for the gift: Exploit: JS/Rejave.a
> 
> ...


you would do well to adhead to your own advise Aesop

this is a thread about genetics/seeds and sometimes where to get em . . .\

who buys, "goes shopping" for, the food you eat your mom or your GF or your boyfriend . .. . troll on troll on


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 27, 2012)

Just added into the vault 
Pure Kush x Uzbekistani 
Cali Yo
GoJi x2

now just waiting on 
Sunshine Daydream and temple to clear NCIS.... wait that's a TV show I mean ISC


----------



## guwall (May 27, 2012)

Nice Sketch, I also got some:

P.Kush x Uzbeki
Goji
and some Sunny DayD

Are there any Goji grow journals? I wonder who will be the first. Can't say im not thinking about it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 27, 2012)

I would think there would be journals out there on her... but, to be honest I have not done to much searching on the subject


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 27, 2012)

I thought Skunkmasterflex tested goji @ the farm.
But I never looked.

He talked very highly of it to riot an made it tempting to me.

Nirvanas ak48 wAs awesome for me, but the NL wasn't so good.

Cab temps are hitting 100' early this year....


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

FatMarty said:


> Grow up and stop defending the indefensible.
> 
> This thread is full of tough guys who go shopping when the going gets tough.
> 
> ...


who goes shopping when the going gets tough? makes problems with neighbors? i live in a violent city fat boy... not a soy bean farm where the worst thing is cow pies & sheep farts. 

these people around me are savages ...that band together like crust around a holding cell toilet bowl. they hate cause its natural. fight fair? extra fuck a fair one! & triple extra fuck mercy for the wicked. 

===============> these same "men" *tortured *my elderly neighbor dying of cancer all her last days !

where are those taliban rocket propelled grenades when gud needs one?

*

if it was your mom, wouldn't you LOVE gudkarma to be her neighbor & look after her well being while you work in the san fernando valley doing gay porn? 

busy much? 
& do you read the news? 
& do you know these people involved? 

trust me, evil hateful disgusting no value having simple minded white trash (ps am i self hating white boy?).

*

100% bet, if we were on the corner and the same shit that just happend jumped off, i'd still be standing there by myself.

& you ==> running home to put on pink panties & hug your dolls. 
& me ==> dealing those idiots that ace of spades on gp alone.

*

i will never let assholes try to hurt me, or allow douche bags to stalk me, or permit scum to make me live in fear. never. 

shit, fat boy, my dad hauled a browing 50mm by himself through the steaming jungles of nam (two tours) just to kill the wicked. 

"no food", he'd say , "just ammo and water is all i ever needed". ...and he saw it his duty to deal unabated death & fear to the people trying to kill him & his friends. 

^ real man

*

& real man style , i would never turn tail & leave YOU alone to deal with savages. im not glorifying. im just saying. 

no offense dude.... fuck you.


----------



## TheChosen (May 27, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to gudkarma again.

*
and sketchy ncis is the shit! love that show


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2012)

I would have stood by ya my friend..

Fucked up back and all!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

my Chernobyl female is lookin good. she's got this "mint green" shade to her,what I believe will end up being 2x stretch and red stems like the keeper. it's too early to tell but it's likely I have the Trinity Wreck pheno. crossing fingers but looks promising.

lastwood No I gave handicapped away.

I want Timewreck in papertowels more than anything.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 27, 2012)

just added purple 18 ang Goji


----------



## wheezer (May 27, 2012)

me too on the Goji. I grabbed another pack of Connoisuer Gs' Hey Dave. I don't usually mess with fems, but I ran a pack of these out of curiosity, and it was some of the dankest shit I've smoked.....EVER! That stuff is bad ass.


----------



## FatMarty (May 27, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you would do well to adhead to your own advise Aesop
> 
> this is a thread about genetics/seeds and sometimes where to get em . . .\
> 
> who buys, "goes shopping" for, the food you eat your mom or your GF or your boyfriend . .. . troll on troll on


Yeah

Whatever he said is good with me.

I was reading the damn thread looking for seed and strain info when I just got a bit too much of the false bravado.
First it was slapping people, and then it moved to cattle prods and I just got caught up in all of the excitement.

So I am growing this one:

after dusting it with this ones Mom:

mixed with PT-13 before hitting it back.
47 and 35 days bloom respectively.

So before I got to there I got here.
I was reading some bully talk shit and it kinda bothered me.

I don't suffer fools easy; nor they me.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 27, 2012)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> I just picked up a 6 pk feminized OG#18 from Reserva Privada and a 6 pk of Feminized Chocolope Kush from DNA genetics.
> 
> anyone have any experience with the strains or companies?
> 
> ...


In my experience OG18 doesn''t have the best structure. I have grown 2 seeds in seperate grows. It grows slowly and is a bit more picky than other plants. Then you put it in flower and it stretches like crazy and the internode spacing isn't too great. In the end though, the final product is damn good. I'm finishing my second plant now and will harvest in a couple days. I didn't get a clone of it so I might try to reveg the plant.

I think female seeds are justr fine to grow with. I have had very few hermies and still get hermies with regular seeds. I am experimenting with some autos for the first time though, and they seem mostly like a waste of time. If you have a large veg area that you could flower them in it's one thing, but 12/12 from seede with normal plants might give you better results than autos. IDK how potent they are yet, but there won't be a whole lot to sample. 

Here's pics of my autos and my grow tent. On the right is OG18, on the left is a Jack Herer hybrid I did 12/12 from seed. The autos are about the same age as the 12/12 plant.


----------



## headbender (May 27, 2012)

its all good fatmarty weve all had a few disagreements here but everyone is cool in the end!! and ya really have to read gud for awhile to undertsand him he has very strong opinions and doesnt hold them back, but thats why we all love him here plus his posts crack me the fuck up man!


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> In my experience OG18 doesn''t have the best structure. I have grown 2 seeds in seperate grows. It grows slowly and is a bit more picky than other plants. Then you put it in flower and it stretches like crazy and the internode spacing isn't too great. In the end though, the final product is damn good. I'm finishing my second plant now and will harvest in a couple days. I didn't get a clone of it so I might try to reveg the plant.
> 
> I think female seeds are justr fine to grow with. I have had very few hermies and still get hermies with regular seeds. I am experimenting with some autos for the first time though, and they seem mostly like a waste of time. If you have a large veg area that you could flower them in it's one thing, but 12/12 from seede with normal plants might give you better results than autos. IDK how potent they are yet, but there won't be a whole lot to sample.
> 
> Here's pics of my autos and my grow tent. On the right is OG18, on the left is a Jack Herer hybrid I did 12/12 from seed. The autos are about the same age as the 12/12 plant.


I'm currently doing a load of different strains 12/2 from seed. Might have chosen the wrong time to do it though, because I think my yield is going to be shit, due to the heat.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 27, 2012)

Couldn't help myself... Picked up a pack each of Goji OG and Kalishnapple Kush.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 27, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Couldn't help myself... Picked up a pack each of Goji OG and Kalishnapple Kush.


Kalishnapple Kush x 2 for me!


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

yes. agree++ 
no hate mr. marty ...you didnt know.

& a few pictures to lighten the mood.

i think im gonna get more higher today than yesterday 

...ow yes ...& fuck all the wicked evil people in this world.

1 : e$ko
2 : manbat cut of space princess
3 : current lab fat applebottom booty shot


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2012)

How badass would a bodhi/esko project be


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> How badass would a bodhi/esko project be


How come I never see Esko's seeds listed for sale anywhere?


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

e$ko just picked up a bunch of bodhi 


yoda says for sale his seeds are.

got
mad e$ko
beans in my 
stash to smoke 
& smoke & smoke some more.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2012)

Sannies breeders choice.


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2012)

i been waiting for the right time to pop my cheeseberry haze seeds.
hey gud,can you get me some info on (bluehammer),can not find any on the site any more.


----------



## Airwave (May 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> i been waiting for the right time to pop my cheeseberry haze seeds.
> hey gud,can you get me some info on (bluehammer),can not find any on the site any more.


What were the 10 free seeds they sent with it?


----------



## blissfest (May 27, 2012)

I jumped on that Subcool Chernobyl free 5 pack gig, Did 3 seperate orders, so three 5-packs coming.

Ordered Jack the Ripper, Qrazy Train, and Querkle, should pull some decent smoke out of those, I would think


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 27, 2012)

Wheres this bodhi droping at?


----------



## TheChosen (May 27, 2012)

bodhiseeds said:


> I'm getting a little worried on the beans, doc bob says they still have not made it. I don't know why they would take so long, they were sent express.


Unless there is a drop at cz that's it for now i believe.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Unless there is a drop at cz that's it for now i believe.


Ugg ok  lol


----------



## genuity (May 27, 2012)

Airwave said:


> What were the 10 free seeds they sent with it?


Bubble Dust X Double Strawberry Diesel
this was back in 2010


----------



## stoned cockatoo (May 27, 2012)

anyone in here tried any strains from bomb seeds?

Im currently running a few strains from them and im very impressed soo far, apart from the widow bomb they are all growing alot faster and healthier then any other strain iv grown in my first 4 grows (all were from greenhouse seeds)

does anyone have any opinions in what the genetics to bomb #1 or #2 may be?


----------



## headbender (May 27, 2012)

bliss if you ordered from the tude you only had to place one order and pay shipping once i got 25 qush freebies on one order at the 420 promo


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 27, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> anyone in here tried any strains from bomb seeds?
> 
> Im currently running a few strains from them and im very impressed soo far, apart from the widow bomb they are all growing alot faster and healthier then any other strain iv grown in my first 4 grows (all were from greenhouse seeds)
> 
> does anyone have any opinions in what the genetics to bomb #1 or #2 may be?


I dont know much of anything on that breeder! But hang tite im sure someone will know.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

omg Smokey Balls is totaly retarded today lol ... i keep reading it even tho i know im getting dumber each time, its just so mingboggling LOL like a puzzle with missing peices you just cant stop trying to solve


----------



## OldLuck (May 27, 2012)

Growing the thc bomb from bomb seeds. Grows very vigorously and she doesn't need a lot of nutes. Very healthy from seed to finish.



stoned cockatoo said:


> anyone in here tried any strains from bomb seeds?
> 
> Im currently running a few strains from them and im very impressed soo far, apart from the widow bomb they are all growing alot faster and healthier then any other strain iv grown in my first 4 grows (all were from greenhouse seeds)
> 
> does anyone have any opinions in what the genetics to bomb #1 or #2 may be?


----------



## OldLuck (May 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wheres this bodhi droping at?


He dropped a few at attitude last week.


----------



## blissfest (May 27, 2012)

headbender said:


> bliss if you ordered from the tude you only had to place one order and pay shipping once i got 25 qush freebies on one order at the 420 promo


Really? Im a dumbass, I was thinkin only one 5-pack freebie per order? Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 27, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> He dropped a few at attitude last week.


Yah i got some of that, i just saw some hype and throught maybe more was dropping


----------



## blissfest (May 27, 2012)

Just put 3 10-packs of Subcool beans in my cart, and it said only 1 free 5-pack of Chernobyl, so I think I did it right with 3 seperate orders to get the three 5-packs free.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i got some of that, i just saw some hype and throught maybe more was dropping


Someone else posted it here. Not sure if you saw it. He sent some into breedbay. But they haven't arrived,and they should of. Hopefully just slow mail


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

i grew out hash bomb. 

meh.

^ seriously

thcbomb was a cup winner (some award winner) somewhere if im not mistaken.
thats their flagship.

then they took that flagship & crashed it into a brick wall crossing it with various doo-doo extraordinary.

i think photoshop served them well on the berrybomb catalog picture (my ass it looks like that) 
& my client said after smoking some : "it tasted like leather & made my mouth sad".

caveat emptor.


----------



## TheChosen (May 27, 2012)

there will be more hell. that breedbay drop thats in mail limbo had sunshine daydream, pk x uzbek, and goji. I remember he said that he will be sending in some tiger's milk and some other mini restocks but nothing specific.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 27, 2012)

Sweet i have never got off breedbay before but theres a first for everything


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

Ok so I'm off of work this week till Friday... so...

Tonight.. to trip or not to trip. that is the question.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Ok so I'm off of work this week till Friday... so...
> 
> Tonight.. to trip or not to trip. that is the question.


If you dont have to fight crime, might as well trip LOL


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Ok so I'm off of work this week till Friday... so...
> 
> Tonight.. to trip or not to trip. that is the question.


Dude I was watching a show I had recorded today about tripping. I was seriously thinking about eating some boomers today too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

i wish i had some zoomies , i eat a 1/4 for funzies right now ... then ill go slap randoms


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 27, 2012)

I haven't tripped in a grip. I was gonna smoke some demons the other day and then didn't. Thats really all I like to anymore. (demons)Not a huge fan of being high for hours on end. It's probably been 7 yrs since I ate boomers.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 27, 2012)

WTF I feel like I'm tripping right now! I'm watching the nba game and just saw the trailer for Abraham LIncoln Vampire Hunter!? WTF is that?

I know when I think of honest Abe I always think of vampires


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> WTF I feel like I'm tripping right now! I'm watching the nba game and just saw the trailer for Abraham LIncoln Vampire Hunter!? WTF is that?
> 
> I know when I think of honest Abe I always think of vampires


lol WTF .... i been watchin some pretty fucked up shit, people will make anything into a movie these days


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I haven't tripped in a grip. I was gonna smoke some demons the other day and then didn't. Thats really all I like to anymore. (demons)Not a huge fan of being high for hours on end. It's probably been 7 yrs since I ate boomers.



Well ever since I became single I admit I've indulged a couple too many times.. but fuck it yo. Life is short, most bitches are fuckin whack, I got a mini vacation here. My bills are paid, my plants look like they're about ready to enter a beauty contest, and I have days on end of nothing to do without a care in the world. Phone is turned off, A/C is set to high.. I'm gonna get wrecked. Fuck the world.. it's a holiday. In memory or memorial of the time I spent sober over the years, time to kill some brain cells bitches!


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 27, 2012)

How far into flower do you use sea green? Any info on this stuff? I read their website already


----------



## TheLastWood (May 27, 2012)

I got those boomers I grew. Haven't even triied em yet. I will soon, need to go fishing....... where's tigers milk droppin? I've always wanted that one.


----------



## headbender (May 27, 2012)

maybe that was just for the 420 promo cuz it worked for me!


----------



## John12 (May 27, 2012)

anyone grow out a triploid girl out? i have a branch that i planned on cloning out from a gdp thats a triploid but wanted to inquire about it before i go along with it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> How far into flower do you use sea green? Any info on this stuff? I read their website already


as a spray i use it once a week with there true blooms well into flower week 5 or so. .. . .and as a drench or feed i do everytime . . ..5 to 1ml a gallon


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 27, 2012)

This is called Poopy poop poop... By buddy just dropped this off his version of plush berry. Looks nothing like anything I had. Or smells.... smell like pine-sol


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

love frosty nug shots


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> How far into flower do you use sea green? Any info on this stuff? I read their website already


oh yea and besides the stuff I told u in email.. use it at 1ml per gallon only. every feeding, not every watering.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ..By buddy just dropped this off his version of plush berry. Looks nothing like anything I had. Or smells.... smell like pine-sol


JC pheno I assume? Probably the winner.

This is why to me it just makes more sense to grow JCII or JTR lol.

weird but cool-
"people who smoked more than a joint a day for seven years, could exhale slightly more air"


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I got those boomers I grew. Haven't even triied em yet. I will soon, need to go fishing....... where's tigers milk droppin? I've always wanted that one.


Yeah I'd like to know as well.. That's another one that I missed the drop on


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 27, 2012)

Anyone ever try possum juice? Supposed to be good. Look at the size of that strawberry. It's practically growing arms and legs.

Possum Juice


----------



## raiderman (May 27, 2012)

theres some possum juice jus down the road from here,lol.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 27, 2012)

John12 said:


> anyone grow out a triploid girl out? i have a branch that i planned on cloning out from a gdp thats a triploid but wanted to inquire about it before i go along with it.


I'm just finishing up a triploid Sour Cream plant, less then a week away from harvest.
I've successfully cloned her as well, as she's a good yielder and stinks like a blend of gas and old spice.
What did you want to know about triploids?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

ive grown a few trips out, 2 hermed one was fine


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 27, 2012)

I had 2 bad ass BR trips but they turned out to be male


----------



## TheChosen (May 27, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yeah I'd like to know as well.. That's another one that I missed the drop on


He hasn't said when he will be sending those in, but with the breedbay shipment mia could be a while. I want the tiger's milk too, still kicking myself for missing the cali-yo and sunshine d

I did get my Goji this week and my pk x uzbek are on the way.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2012)

What do you guys do with your hermies? if it doesn't Hermie too bad do you just trash them or work with them and pluck any nastiness?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

Anyone here familar with Erdbeer? I would love to get this one. Without it, no strawberry cough, strawberry anything for that matter. I have been checkin out Erdpurt crosses.. would be killer breeding plants I bet.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> What do you guys do with your hermies? if it doesn't Hermie too bad do you just trash them or work with them and pluck any nastiness?


Anything with male preflowers before day 40 gets culled here in the cave. It's only happened once. 
After that I pluck em. Anything with a nanner does not and should not be placed in or near the direct airflow of a fan.
I've seen nanners on Chem crosses before I would have liked and on a couple others but always in very late bloom. Pluck em off and let em chill but I don't keep these.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Anyone here familar with Erdbeer? I would love to get this one. Without it, no strawberry cough, strawberry anything for that matter. I have been checkin out Erdpurt crosses.. would be killer breeding plants I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i got two plants that threw some sacs week 4 flower and i caught them before they opened and plucked and have been diligent and all in all about 8 different sites on the 2 plants that hermed but it was all down low on the plant, no return of anything since i plucked just keeping my eyes peeled and hoping for no seeds.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

You gotta keep sharp and inspect every couple days after something shitty like that happens. I've seen plenty of sterile ones that were empty and no harm caused, once they fill with pollen and drop after day 40 you're at a big risk so pluck em as you see em. At Week 4 that would just piss me off. I like to prune all of the lowers real nice so the inspections go easier but whenever I reveg clones and cuts from bloom there's always more to cut away. I prune into bloom and until the 2nd week. 

What strain is giving u issues?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You gotta keep sharp and inspect every couple days after something shitty like that happens. I've seen plenty of sterile ones that were empty and no harm caused, once they fill with pollen and drop after day 40 you're at a big risk so pluck em as you see em. At Week 4 that would just piss me off. I like to prune all of the lowers real nice so the inspections go easier but whenever I reveg clones and cuts from bloom there's always more to cut away. I prune into bloom and until the 2nd week.
> 
> What strain is giving u issues?


Well i had some trimming to go in and do just like you mentioned, i was just a little lazy and currently managing quite a bit of plants so got around to it late, but planned on getting in there any how and trimming all the fluff not getting good light penetration. (which is where the hermie action was taking place).
I have a 4x4x6 flower tent that has a vent on three walls near the bottom which are suppose to be 100% blacked out and when i shut my self in the tent didnt see any light but i believe miniscule light poisoning was still coming through these vents which are down low and which is where the hermie action was so maybe there's a correlation there.
I duct taped the vents inside and out after i seen the nanners. 

That agent orange i posted earlier was one that hermied along with a samsara crazy miss hyde fem freebie. pictured below.


----------



## TheChosen (May 27, 2012)

Had them on my Electric Fruit Punch and some phenos of Querkle. I didn't want to throw the whole plants away so I plucked them and cut branches that were more affected. I've had a couple later in development drop pollen as I pull them off, so if they're like that I will wet a q-tip and use that to wet the sac without getting the bud wet. It seems to keep the pollen from going everywhere.

I did something to my whiteberry and the whole thing hermed, every calyx has a small seed in it. I didn't see more than a few bananas during harvest and nothing else in the tent got pollinated so I'm not sure exactly what happened.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

*Erdbeer*: The Tale

"*i dont know if erdbeer is pure afghani, its said to be 80%. take care of those beans bro, very few left for now. heres what i know.

erdpurt or erdbeer x purpurea ticinensis is swiss guy knospe original cross. erdbeer has a funny story:

"the Erdbeer is an industrial strain bread to flower quickly be moldresistant and machine harvestable ( hance the literaly rock hard buds ). It is said to be bread as a school project at a swiss university to create the perfect swiss industrial ganja. Some seeds somehow got lost."
i first came across this strain in 1999, ever since it was always available as clone only,
i was very impressed about their perormance, tried to gather info from the guys who sold the clones. nobody could tell me anything precise about the lineage or breeder.
there remains 1 most stubborn rumor that a hempfreak living with many squatters in a big factorycomplex in zürich, made the original seeds. probably it was never his intention to sell seeds. the squat was shot down by the police. erdbeer was available at a few cloneproducers in the züricharea. erdbeer slowly spread troughout all switzerland beeing available at most hempshops, as clone & dried flower.

in 2001 i grew a few 100 erdbeers, 1 of them grew out a single male branch pollinating the "freakhermie" and a few other erdbeers. i was lucky enough to harvest these seeds. from these i started my erdbeer crossings.
in 2003 i was testing several diff strains, also planted alot of those "erdbeer#erdbeer"
, they performed way better than the original clone. there was some slight variation, but in general very uniform and no hermies. the very best ones "erdbeer#erdbeer" from seed i pollinated with 3 diff males: purpurea, liztiskunk1 and 2.
(btw, the same purpurea male was used in the same year for magic bud#purp.)

with all crosses i made with original erdbeers, i noticed that the erdbeer genes are very dominant. erdbeer is a small round bush with rockhardnuggets.

it won several swiss competitions over the years. purpurea ticinensis is felix from owls productions creation https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.p...rea+ticinensis
. it has a funny little story to:

This plant has been selectively cultivated and bred by Felix of Owl Productions since 1988. He acquired the parental stock back then from some old Swiss German ladies in a mountain village that had grown it in their gardens for decades decoratively (so they say). Felix was amazed at the seeds performance. A very early strain in that all are finished by the middle of September. The plants all exhibit extremely purple branches with green/purple buds. It is the most acclimatized Swiss strain that Breeder Steve ran into, "fantastic commercial outdoor" he says. It is a very hardy plant

i know pt is felix and knospes favorite breeder plant. and especially the new freak free seeds rocks. i tried the pure erdbeer here but it was unfortunally to late so i tried the cross with pt and became very happy with it. its colours are elexent from red to black and silver and the smoked is good and heavy indica with earth and forest taste. many of the new crosses i did with it are showing big erdpurt dominans and i hope some of them will be bigger yielders than erdpurt itsself.*"-Esbe


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

That sucks to here of the nanners tryingtogrow. I have done AO in soil a few times and haven't experienced any but my buddy who took a cut from me had them. Whatever you decide to do, I can honestly say it shouldnt discourage you from trying AO again from seed. I have had great luck with it and love the final product. One of the best tasting strains Sub offers for sure.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Had them on my Electric Fruit Punch and some phenos of Querkle. I didn't want to throw the whole plants away so I plucked them and cut branches that were more affected. I've had a couple later in development drop pollen as I pull them off, so if they're like that I will wet a q-tip and use that to wet the sac without getting the bud wet. It seems to keep the pollen from going everywhere.
> 
> I did something to my whiteberry and the whole thing hermed, every calyx has a small seed in it. I didn't see more than a few bananas during harvest and nothing else in the tent got pollinated so I'm not sure exactly what happened.


Maybe they were all internal nanners, i hope to jesus that doesnt happen to me!
Or any of my females getting pollinated. 
I think as long as the nanners stay internal your chances of your other plants being pollinated are slimmer but the plant with internal nanners will have seeds galore.


----------



## headbender (May 27, 2012)

my agent orange had 1 girl out of three that showed nanners shitty for me it is by far the best pheno just absolutely coated in resin and the smell is amazing sour orange candies all the way! i have not found a seed yet though and ive been smoking it for almost a week now!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 27, 2012)

the best weed nerd so far IMO-

[video=youtube;HUxBf8PVAj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=HUxBf8PVAj8[/video]

Watchin Subcool smoke some Golden Ticket while rockin out to Disturbed, Fucking awesome.

called Obama a sellout. haha. u go Sub.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That sucks to here of the nanners tryingtogrow. I have done AO in soil a few times and haven't experienced any but my buddy who took a cut from me had them. Whatever you decide to do, I can honestly say it shouldnt discourage you from trying AO again from seed. I have had great luck with it and love the final product. One of the best tasting strains Sub offers for sure.


Im not discouraged by any means at all as i fully believe no one to blame but my self, i guess AO is picky about ANY light poisoning so watch your P's and Q's when it comes to to light with this strain. On a positive note my bombs seed fems and female seeds fems and dinafem fems have no nanners or hermie action what so ever very solid stable strains. 
As far asmy agent orange it was only a couple sacs down low which was all going to get trimmed and its done, have not seen any more hermie action since i fixed light leaks and took off sacs. 
I ordered a 5 pack of agent orange and out of 5 seeds i got 6 plants one seeds had twins (which i separated successfully) and i got 5 females and 1 male (the twins were both female)
So 6 plants 5 females not bad at all from a 5 pack. I think this agent orange is going to finish seedless it wasnt that bad at all and it smells so good and i also took a clone of it which is already vegging and it roots super quick. i now have 5 agent oranges to work with. Maybe not all of them are so picky about light, but regardless im sure it was miniscule light leak hitting lower bud sites causing some sacs to form.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 27, 2012)

headbender said:


> my agent orange had 1 girl out of three that showed nanners shitty for me it is by far the best pheno just absolutely coated in resin and the smell is amazing sour orange candies all the way! i have not found a seed yet though and ive been smoking it for almost a week now!


How many nanners did it show and where on the plant mid, low, high? I assume you plucked them suckers when you saw em right?
Sounds alot like mine but i took a clone so i wont lose it! Did that pheno look like this?


----------



## John12 (May 27, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> I'm just finishing up a triploid Sour Cream plant, less then a week away from harvest.
> I've successfully cloned her as well, as she's a good yielder and stinks like a blend of gas and old spice.
> What did you want to know about triploids?


so i should be fine to clone her? basically im asking if there is any downsides of keeping it. The rest of the gpd girl is regular except for this one branch at the bottom. what are some downsides and whats are some pros of a triploid? Thanks


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 28, 2012)

Mutations in Cannabis plants just happen. Some grow up fine and are amazing specimens, some are a waste of time and space. If You like the mom, keep a cut... a clone is a clone is a clone..it will be the same as the parent given the same environmental factors.


----------



## John12 (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> What do you guys do with your hermies? if it doesn't Hermie too bad do you just trash them or work with them and pluck any nastiness?


depends on what kinda herm it is. I know i had a BUKU that hermed with sacs after the flip into flower and after picking a few off and hitting it with reverse nothing ever showed back up. Thats stuff is some of the most rotten fruit,sought after strain thats is currently in the inventory. Dont personally know how the smoke report is due me not being able to smoke any buds but it definitely smells unique. Had a sour candy herm late in flower which didnt bother me one bit, a few nanners here and there but nothing to freak out over. Now on another note, my RP "headband" did herm in like the 5th week with nanners on damn near ever bud spot which i i did pick off carefully. Also had a few sacs in like week two and three,maybe like 5 or 6 here and there but didnt affect anything seedwise. So, if your careful u can remove them, the sacs and nanners if your careful or just leave the nanners, NOT THE SACS, on. Just try and remove the nanners when they are green and not when they are super yellow and ripe because you can risk letting out pollen into the air and seeding your crop. Hope that helps


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

John12 said:


> depends on what kinda herm it is. I know i had a BUKU that hermed with sacs after the flip into flower and after picking a few off and hitting it with reverse nothing ever showed back up. Thats stuff is some of the most rotten fruit,sought after strain thats is currently in the inventory. Dont personally know how the smoke report is due me not being able to smoke any buds but it definitely smells unique. Had a sour candy herm late in flower which didnt bother me one bit, a few nanners here and there but nothing to freak out over. Now on another note, my RP "headband" did herm in like the 5th week with nanners on damn near ever bud spot which i i did pick off carefully. Also had a few sacs in like week two and three,maybe like 5 or 6 here and there but didnt affect anything seedwise. So, if your careful u can remove them, the sacs and nanners if your careful or just leave the nanners, NOT THE SACS, on. Just try and remove the nanners when they are green and not when they are super yellow and ripe because you can risk letting out pollen into the air and seeding your crop. Hope that helps


Yeah i had a strawberry blue 2 weeks in flower hermie at every node mingled within the bud and just trashed it wsnt even worth trying to spare it.


----------



## John12 (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yeah i had a strawberry blue 2 weeks in flower hermie at every node mingled within the bud and just trashed it wsnt even worth trying to spare it.


Damn dude. I actually was gonna pop one of those that i got as a freebie from the tude. glad i didnt. But if something like that happens...trash it. to much to deal with and worry about. thats why i think its good to run more than just one strain and more than one of each strain just in case of an situation like this.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yeah i had a strawberry blue 2 weeks in flower hermie at every node mingled within the bud and just trashed it wsnt even worth trying to spare it.


Common with World of Seeds gear also. Breedbay tested their entire line and found if full of unstable dual sex plants. The admin was planning on giving their gear a chance to be sold at the Bay. I myself grew Strawberry Blue and without having a single male preflower.It is a 6 out of 10 and I'm being really nice only because I'm tripping balls right now. I also grew the Colombian Gold which looked nothing like Colombian Gold. Had am Indica leaning pheno.. explain that? You can't lol. Fuck WOS.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Common with World of Seeds gear also. Breedbay tested their entire line and found if full of unstable dual sex plants. The admin was planning on giving their gear a chance to be sold at the Bay. I myself grew Strawberry Blue and without having a single male preflower.It is a 6 out of 10 and I'm being really nice only because I'm tripping balls right now. I also grew the Colombian Gold which looked nothing like Colombian Gold. Had am Indica leaning pheno.. explain that? You can't lol. Fuck WOS.


Yeah strawberry blue is suppose to be like 80% sativa or whatever but it had the fattest indica leaves ive seen. WTF?


----------



## John12 (May 28, 2012)

anyone got any nice online glass spot? i already know of gogo and aqualab. Thanks


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

John12 said:


> anyone got any nice online glass spot? i already know of gogo and aqualab. Thanks


If you dont mind waiting like 3 weeks you can order from grasscity. I did when they had their 30% off sale. and got this little number for under 2 bills to my door from the Netherlands.


----------



## headbender (May 28, 2012)

enjoy your trip batman wish i could be trippin with ya!!!!


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 28, 2012)

John12 said:


> anyone got any nice online glass spot? i already know of gogo and aqualab. Thanks


Try Glassdistrict.com... It's not your standard store, but you can find some of the best deals around.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 28, 2012)

I like the smellchecker from weed star.
Got it from everyonedosit for little over 100$.


----------



## bundee1 (May 28, 2012)

look up bitfreakglass. Fair Prices and good service and a much bigger selection and higher quality of heady and prodo glass.


----------



## gudkarma (May 28, 2012)

genuity said:


> i been waiting for the right time to pop my cheeseberry haze seeds.
> hey gud,can you get me some info on (bluehammer),can not find any on the site any more.


sure.

let me see what i can do over seedfinder : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Hammer/Breeders_Choice/

since dude knows every euro cross & knows everything about sannies parentage , i'll ask e$ko for extra info if i cant get at him today.

*

edit : check this : https://www.opengrow.com/topic/38248-bluehammer-by-ktm/page__st__60


----------



## gudkarma (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> If you dont mind waiting like 3 weeks you can order from grasscity. I did when they had their 30% off sale. and got this little number for under 2 bills to my door from the Netherlands.



damn! that glass piece is like functional art.

way jealous.


----------



## Bluejeans (May 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That sucks to here of the nanners tryingtogrow. I have done AO in soil a few times and haven't experienced any but my buddy who took a cut from me had them. Whatever you decide to do, I can honestly say it shouldnt discourage you from trying AO again from seed. I have had great luck with it and love the final product. One of the best tasting strains Sub offers for sure.


I gotta tell ya, I'm loving my AO so far, and a recommendation like that from you just makes it all the sweeter. I got real lucky on my AO seed purchase. I was in Pick and Mix mode... just buying a few single fem seeds at the time, and I got click happy and purchased *ONE* Agent Orange, and *ONE* CheeseQuake, both of which were reg seeds, not fems... I never just buy 1 reg! But both of them turned out to be female so I got away with it... this time... LOL!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Common with World of Seeds gear also. Breedbay tested their entire line and found if full of unstable dual sex plants. The admin was planning on giving their gear a chance to be sold at the Bay. I myself grew Strawberry Blue and without having a single male preflower.It is a 6 out of 10 and I'm being really nice only because I'm tripping balls right now. I also grew the Colombian Gold which looked nothing like Colombian Gold. Had am Indica leaning pheno.. explain that? You can't lol. Fuck WOS.



Hope you had a good trip BMan. 

No problems whatsoever with my WoS Chronic Haze fem 3-pck. Haven't run anything else from them but my results are smoking nicely right now. Pure Chronic x Pure Haze. If I could get that haze pheno everytime....mmmm. Only other seeds I have from WoS are freebie Madness and something else. Too many other seeds in my stash to go back to WoS anytime soon but I am suprised to see the first mention of them on this thread is a bad one. Guess I got lucky, but I knew going in that WoS used Serious' Chronic, which I heard was a huge yielder and stable.

On a side note: Haven't logged in for a week....this site seems very unstable. Last time I was on I was freaking out about keeping the Plush male cuttings I took. Well 7 or 8 days later....3 pods have bursted open and blasted all over the inside of the male chamber. Irregular light schedule, but close to 12/12 (cfl + cardboard = newbie hot) (gonna do LWoods tub idea next time). 

2 cuts I put in soil died within 15 hours, and all 7 cuts that went into water bottles continued to grow and even got some purpling on the nanners. I think I kept a good dude. Now I have them in the dark, in the garage, and when i moved it all last night it looked like 8-10 pods were soon to pop. I took a shower, and went into my tent, took the 4 ladies out and misted them just in case....although i thought about a Snozzberry x Plushberry cross. Going to collect, then put in the small cone shape seed vial that RD sent with their old packaging...then into a film cannister with rice. 

fridge or freezer for pollen?. I have read preferences for both, and I plan on using it in the next year.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

Added to the Vault: Greenhouse Seed Co. Chem dog fems, bubba kush fems, pure kush fem, super lemon haze fem.... now I'm ballin yo gonna be breedin with these too so lookout!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

Haha jk 10char


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

I really sis just order 5 timewreck and 5 qrazy train to get 5 chernobyl free. Been wantin them all forever.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 28, 2012)

I don't know how long they've been up, but Legion OG is back in stock if anyone is interested.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 28, 2012)

Holy crap expensive too


----------



## TheChosen (May 28, 2012)

John12 said:


> anyone got any nice online glass spot? i already know of gogo and aqualab. Thanks


highpriorityglass


----------



## JCashman (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> What do you guys do with your hermies? if it doesn't Hermie too bad do you just trash them or work with them and pluck any nastiness?


 if its just a few nanners real late in flower, i pluck. if its a straight on herm from early on in 12/12 it goes. if it herms at any time, it won't be used to procreate either 



SCARHOLE said:


> I like the smellchecker from weed star. Got it from everyonedosit for little over 100$.


 that piece looks really awesome man. really want to get one like that. all my big glass is different size straight tube glass


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2012)

Fuck that price on the legions


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 28, 2012)

highpriorityglass that is some Expensive shit inside that little link


----------



## bundee1 (May 28, 2012)

high priority glass sells some real hi end stuff. Look up Chris Carlson's stuff. Incredibly detailed work on his slides. Clinton Roman's work is beautiful. I had $300 or $400 bucks last summer to spend on some heady glass and I inquired about the Clinton Roman stuff only to find out I was woefully short.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

I think I finally have everything I need. Only thing I need is a good sour d. I don't think this 707 is gonna make it. Still healthy but idk where it would grow from.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 28, 2012)

I heard legions was worth the trouble!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 28, 2012)

omg my head hurts. I just woke up.. rough nite last night. But hey that last episode of the Weed Nerd was the shit... you guys should check it out. Best episode Sub has put out in a while.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> omg my head hurts. I just woke up.. rough nite last night. But hey that last episode of the Weed Nerd was the shit... you guys should check it out. Best episode Sub has put out in a while.


I liked the episode!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 28, 2012)

Yea it was good. Best quote from episode 66- "if you do the work, you'll get the results."
its so true. 

I have been looking around and checking out stuff from Hybrids from Hell and they have this erdbeer x purpurea ticinensis cross called Erdpurt. Similar to the one that ACE seeds sells. I think I might pick that up.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

I get enough of subs ego reading his posts without watching him smoke weed and head bang in front of his webcam. Conceited much? Even subcools groupies are douchebags. I like his gear, love the tga pic thread. But when ppl brag about there own pics and skills so much it comes off cocky.


----------



## dickkhead (May 28, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I get enough of subs ego reading his posts without watching him smoke weed and head bang in front of his webcam. Conceited much? Even subcools groupies are douchebags. I like his gear, love the tga pic thread. But when ppl brag about there own pics and skills so much it comes off cocky.


Yea after SUBFOOLS last childish immature rant I lost all respect for him I'll grow out the space dawgs I ordered before this but besides that I'm good with his gear and with listening to him boast about himself


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

Don't get me wrong his gear holds some dank for sure. No arguing that. I just don't like the primadonna act that comes with it. guess hes not as bad as swerve or riot


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 28, 2012)

I really dont understand what Subs personality has to do with the quality of his work. He def has a very outgoing personality and I get it when some people think or perceive a holier (holy-er however you spell it) than tho attitude. He def rants what is on his mind and yea some people don't like it.. but whatever.. I think sometimes he's hilarious. I guess knowing him over the years and seeing how eager he was to help people and give away thousands of seeds just cuz he wanted people to try his shit is one of the reasons I don't see things the way some of you do. 

I'm sure if these other dudes from these other seed companies put them selves out there like Sub does, live weekly youtube videos and forums posts, chat.. you know stuff like that.. I bet if that were to happen we'd all see a whole bunch of douchebags with attitudes and are so much worse. 

Personally Idc what anyone thinks. Chernobyl, Spacedawg <-- 2 dank ass strains blow away nearly anything else I've ever seen.

Space Princess <--- Sputnik (subs strain again) x C99 <-- my favorite

I really like the shit obviously. Enough that I dedicate more than half more floor space to TGA or TGA related gear all the time. 

You can insult and put the guy down all ya want.. I don't think it accomplishes anything tho. Bodhi another favorite breeder of mine.. who has zero attitude, no rants, posts nothing but positivity has great gear too. But I still don't think I've seen anything and def not grown anything that is danker than the cuts I have listed above. 

To me it's mostly all about the product. If it's great and dank and smells and looks like heaven I'll grow it. Idc if it comes from Sub, Swerve, Bodhi, Jay, Mosca, JJ, Scott.. etc. 

I like Sub tho obviously. His Weednerd show can be obnoxious to some people but to me it reminds me of old days when my dad and my uncles would play tunes and rock out with a fat bowl or bong, spliff, or joint. It's funny as fuck sometimes and the knowledge I'm come across from all the "in-depth reports" on the Bay and shows like this are how I learned how to grow and pick keepers, etc. 

So fuck yea!! hahha. weednerd!!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

Can someone pm me the new cz link or link it?..... I understand you love subcool cuz he's spoiled u batman but he doesn't treat everyone like he treats you. Subcool has his fan club he treats royaly. Most of his testing is done by the same ppl. Everyone else he treats like sub noob that didn't just buy the most expensive 5 pack in the seed game.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

And I agree he has dank, but there's a difference between giving away a ton of beans and doing promotional giveaways. I haven't seen him give anything away. Not without buying something first. I know I can't expect everyone to be bodhi but I also agree there are worse breeders. A huge ego has become standard practice in the seed industry.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 28, 2012)

Lastwood it's up on the top of cannazon. The site is up and linked to cz


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 28, 2012)

Well I'm not going to argue with you Lastwood but what you're saying about him not giving stuff away is not correct. He's given away a ton of free shit and some even in the past week.. but if ya don't follow the threads and video posts you wouldn't know that. If you don't care for his gear I wouldn't assume you would pay any attention.. so how you have information that is able to make that kind of statement i myself dont understand. One particular giveaway I remember was... "the first 100 ppl who send me anything.. a picture.. a story.. just make me smile." and ya would get a free 10 pack. just like that. or the last episode of the weednerd.. name this tune.. and you'd get a freebie. thats just a couple of examples. 2 weeks ago he posted in his IRC chat.. bubba kush x querkle testers were available, PM him for details. there wasn't favoritism involved. & all ya gotta do to test for sub is make a few contributions to the thread and get to know him. I've seen him give testers away to people that have done very little to contribute but walk away with free beans.. and the worst ones.. the ones who keep em and dont test and just walk.. theres alot of those people out there. but on RIU its kinda against site rules for a anyone to give away gear so ull never see giveaways on here.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

Some ppl see it as generosity, some know good marketing. And subs a marketing genius for sure. You still can't assume what I read and what I don't. My last 2 posts I said sub has dank. I do buy and grow his gear. I even bought a signed dank 2.0. The last he can do is be a nice guy when you try to talk to him.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 28, 2012)

Thx karma I'm registered now


----------



## Higher Medz (May 28, 2012)

here you go karma...still looking for the pics from veg.

Dank Sinatra - la affie dom pheno


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 28, 2012)

Thanks a ton man. That does look just like the LA. More so than I expected. 

And thanks for all the info on sea green guys. I used it tonight for the first time. I really can't imagine it making my plants look any better than they do. But if it does that would be crazy.


----------



## Higher Medz (May 28, 2012)

Dank Sinatra - mixed pheno


----------



## gudkarma (May 28, 2012)

third photo in the second series (mixed pheno) is outstanding.

yield looks average (ish)... yes? 

no matter what, quality looks yum yum good ...while those resin taco leaves would make hazey grapes salivate!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 28, 2012)

Dank Sinatra - 88 g13/hp dom pheno


----------



## Higher Medz (May 28, 2012)

yield on this strain is poor, just like the LA Con...need to top early and grow into a bush


la affie pheno only yielded 26g
mixed pheno 1oz 15g
g13/hp pheno 1oz 26 g

these were testers so were flowered at a small size, but other strains flowered at same size yielded an average of 2.5oz each



gudkarma said:


> third photo in the second series (mixed pheno) is outstanding.
> 
> yield looks average (ish)... yes?
> 
> no matter what, quality looks yum yum good ...while those resin taco leaves would make hazey grapes salivate!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 28, 2012)

anyone here using a CAP PPM3 co2 Controller?


----------



## JCashman (May 28, 2012)

@HigherMedz, very nice pics man. looks like the mixed pheno is yielding better than the LaCon dom pheno? either way, looks dank!


----------



## Higher Medz (May 28, 2012)

JCashman said:


> @HigherMedz, very nice pics man. looks like the mixed pheno is yielding better than the LaCon dom pheno? either way, looks dank!


yea it did

the more it leaned to the g13/hp is the more it yielded and give bigger buds

the LA Con pheno I kept is the best smoke but give small buds


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

Getting me all excited for my harvest only half way there though


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 28, 2012)

*Dank Sinatra looks Mother scratching Lovely! thank you for that photo shoot!
*


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2012)

Tga agent orange confirmed hermie  4weeks in bloom fuck!! Ing bs


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Tga agent orange confirmed hermie  4weeks in bloom fuck!! Ing bs


Me and batman were just talking abou my agent orange hermie. I had some sacs down low i plucked and have not seen a return. They were all down low, sound similar to yours?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Me and batman were just talking abou my agent orange hermie. I had some sacs down low i plucked and have not seen a return. They were all down low, sound similar to yours?


Mine are poping dicks on the very tip of each spear! All on top of the plant, im so pissed this shit is supposed to be very stable!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mine are poping dicks on the very tip of each spear! All on top of the plant, im so pissed this shit is supposed to be very stable!


damn. any light leaks?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 28, 2012)

Dislike! Dislike very much


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> damn. any light leaks?



No this is a buano room!


Fuck i did go in the room 3days ago during lights out some light got in when i opened the door 
that couldnt of done it! Could it

Fuck me grrrr


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> No this is a buano room!
> 
> 
> Fuck i did go in the room 3days ago during lights out some light got in when i opened the door
> ...


Man i sure hope it isnt that god damn unstable.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

Don't feel too bad. I started out with 6 ( what looked to be 6) females of SSSL down to one female. Started out with 3 DDF5 All are now confirmed Hermies with Sacks and Hairs intermingling. 

Now this is what my harvest window looks like 
1 OGPK week 7
1 SSSL week 3 (suppose to be 5)
1 Suppose to be DDF5 here... but, notta
1 OGPK week 1
2 PLushberry day 1 (known to throw nanners last run...don't even know why I kept them going to be honest)

Ouch! it burns 


It's going to be pretty slim pickings around here for a while.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Anybody else reported a hermie in it ?


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

damn hell that sucks to hear so in the past few weeks i had one that had nanners and so did two others? that really sucks especially cause the one that nannered in my room was the best pheno by far!


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

mine doesnt sound half as bad as yours though mine didnt have to many nanners and i havnt found any seeds yet


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Don't feel too bad. I started out with 6 ( what looked to be 6) females of SSSL down to one female. Started out with 3 DDF5 All are now confirmed Hermies with Sacks and Hairs intermingling.
> 
> Now this is what my harvest window looks like
> 1 OGPK week 7
> ...


It burns bro! Guess il wait to see if it pops more dicks then just kill it


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

headbender said:


> mine doesnt sound half as bad as yours though mine didnt have to many nanners and i havnt found any seeds yet


Well if there just sterile nanners im ok with leting them chill for a bit! But its in my tester room and my mendos and chemdawg, force
ogs so if it even pops one more its gone


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

im not saying their not there though ive only trimmed a few buds to smoke, and if i had it with all those testers i would prolly pull it also really shitty but what can ya do! 

sketch am i reading this right five of your six sssl were hermie?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 29, 2012)

im pretty sure mine isnt going to throw any more and will most likely finish seedless, i hope (fingers crossed)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

what genetics are these that are herman ?


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

tga agent orange


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

OMFG my bad, im so stoned i missed thew whole thing LMAO


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what genetics are these that are herman ?


Dont know off hand but its 

Tga subcool agent orange
tga subcool plush berry
bodhi sssl

Are the ones we are talking about


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

headbender said:


> im not saying their not there though ive only trimmed a few buds to smoke, and if i had it with all those testers i would prolly pull it also really shitty but what can ya do!
> 
> sketch am i reading this right five of your six sssl were hermie?


Maybe it was 5 and one was a full on male... yea, that sounds more accurate. out of 6 seeds started one male one female (so far) and 4 Hermie (sacks and hairs).. I stated that it could of been caused by a number of things that happen during her life (not enjoying HF soil, Feeding to hard, to much topping??) but, is what it is....


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

damn shitty luck around here for everyone huh i know stress causes hermies and all but 4 out of six seems a little excessive!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

ive read on here about A/O and Pandoras throwing mad hermans ... i dunno anything about Bohdi ... sucks tho 

i had hermans in Mr Nice mango haze, wasnt impressed


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

lol hermans!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

I can see why people in clone hot spots like to just buy proven genetics... but, I don't live in one so I can't LOL! Search continues


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 29, 2012)

hermie cain lol


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

clones are great and all but i like the idea of finding something totally new that only i have plus i dont like all the risk involved ive never had mites or mildew or anything except for fungus gnats and i beleive my strict clone policy has in a way saved me alot lot of trouble and theres definitely dank to be had in all these seeds weve all been popping lil bad luck is all!! keep your head up sketch i know you got some aaa grade dank somewhere in that vault just waiting to fe discovered and i pray for you its in the next pack lol!!!


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

kinda glad i didnt pop those sssl last round though guess ill have to wait to see some more grows of it it just sounds so damn good though!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I can see why people in clone hot spots like to just buy proven genetics... but, I don't live in one so I can't LOL! Search continues


i hear ya, there aint shit for cuts here.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Hey sketchy you got to get some ggg or pop some! Stable as hell and for all the hermage you have had you diserve some dank


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey sketchy you got to get some ggg or pop some! Stable as hell and for all the hermage you have had you diserve some dank


yea, Using a Tester for my first Experience with GGG Inferno Haze F2
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/517980-inferno-haze-f2-sketchy-2.html

I have the GrapestomperOG and Lemon Stomper in my GGG arsenal so far. Looking to add more 


Probably not the best idea going for a freebie from bodhi then one of his awesome proven documented strains LOL


----------



## js3 (May 29, 2012)

Im getting more and more addicted to collecting seeds as well. Ive been trying to stock up on all the Landrace seeds that I can. Hopefully make some crazy crosses out of those. Does anyone know how nice the World of Seeds Landrace seeds are? How about the ACE seeds or Holy Smoke seeds?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 29, 2012)

js3 said:


> Im getting more and more addicted to collecting seeds as well. Ive been trying to stock up on all the Landrace seeds that I can. Hopefully make some crazy crosses out of those. Does anyone know how nice the World of Seeds Landrace seeds are? How about the ACE seeds or Holy Smoke seeds?


My cousin grew kong by Holy Smokes. And, she loves it she found two keepers out of half of the pack and only found one male!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

I can't remmebetr my exact model number but my c.a.p timer is the temp, humid, exhaust and co2 timer. Also has an overal cycle timer. What u need to know?


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

Holy Smoke rocks! Here is my Malawi clone I pulled from the seed plant:



Day 45 from clone and 29th day outside










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Was skimming through the new adds on cz and deep chunk is going for 126.00$ wtf last week it was 50$ 
what is going on with these prices? Could it be a error


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Was skimming through the new adds on cz and deep chunk is going for 126.00$ wtf last week it was 50$
> what is going on with these prices? Could it be a error


100+ seems more accurate to me .. 50 would be a fuckin steal! I usualy see it for 100-120


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

@diz i got x4 packs of deep chunk off cz for $50 a pack!

Before the new site there hasnt been a strain listed over 90$


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

wow for kos dep chunk wtf im glad i grabbed two before


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @diz i got x4 packs of deep chunk off cz for $50 a pack!
> 
> Before the new site there hasnt been a strain listed over 90$


Jeeeeeeeeeeeguzzzz H !! what a score man, thats liek 2-4-1 lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

headbender said:


> wow for kos dep chunk wtf im glad i grabbed two before


Kinda high price isnt it lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

its KOS or Tom Hill ?


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

im hoping thats an error all the other kos gear is the same price?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeeeguzzzz H !! what a score man, thats liek 2-4-1 lol


Well hell yah lol 

It 100% afghan hash plant with a fast finish so i went all in for me and a buddy! When i got my order he had a change of
What he wated and i got stuck with them  now im glad lol


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

Damn glad I got my deep chunk already


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> its KOS or Tom Hill ?


Thats the one


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats the one


Tom Hill???


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Tom Hill???


Yep..................


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

Kos deep chunk is made from tom hills. Tom hill started bitching about it I wonder if that's why they raised the price.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Kos deep chunk is made from tom hills. Tom hill started bitching about it I wonder if that's why they raised the price.


Could be would make sense! But the legions went for 145$ as a bin and thats 5 beans lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Kos deep chunk is made from tom hills. Tom hill started bitching about it I wonder if that's why they raised the price.


Id be pissed to if i was Tom, thats a one of a kind strain .... i dont see why breeders make F2s of a strain thats till avail .... jus sayin


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

Greenman and rev sai they tried to contact him multiple times and tom didn't ever reply until a few months ago which is a while afetr they started selling em. And greenman said its a landrace so it doesn't rly belong to tom hill he didn't breed it. Idk maybe they should at least change the name of it but I'm of the opinion when you buy a seed its yours to do as you wish. You own it.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

We sure have preserved a lot of seeds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Greenman and rev sai they tried to contact him multiple times and tom didn't ever reply until a few months ago which is a while afetr they started selling em. And greenman said its a landrace so it doesn't rly belong to tom hill he didn't breed it. Idk maybe they should at least change the name of it but I'm of the opinion when you buy a seed its yours to do as you wish. You own it.


This is how i feel about it, out of respect i would confere with the person for were it came from, but if you can Not contact 
said person then do what you want lol


----------



## Higher Medz (May 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I can't remmebetr my exact model number but my c.a.p timer is the temp, humid, exhaust and co2 timer. Also has an overal cycle timer. What u need to know?


The setpoint I put on mine is 1250ppm so that it will cut off when the co2 ppm reaches that. My question is what range should I let it drop before it turns back on. I have it at 1150ppm to turn back on.

I just got this device and testing it in my flower room but without any plants. Just not sure how much faster the ppm will drop with the plants in there.


----------



## blissfest (May 29, 2012)

That fucking sucks on the Agent Orange hermies, im flippin 4 pretty big fuckers tonight, guess I'll have to watch em like a hawk.

What does Subcool have to say about these hermie problems? The guy thinks he's Gods gift to cannabis, and all I have been hearing for the last month is problems.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

probably why there are so many promo's going on LOL! get rid of the shit stock. Naw, but.. is a little shitty that it's starting to pop up more often by people that actually have growing ability


I'm pretty sure subs response would go something like this...


subcool said:


> I'm not sure how all the sudden people feel a strain thats only been created some 7 months could be old.
> The dominant state of Cannabis is duel sex its not some secret its spelled out in detail in every cannabis botany book.
> I have 3 plush runs within driving distance and the 3 growers won't be dropping there massive pink berry budded plants soon.
> When you distribute seeds by the tens of thousands the few people that get a bad pheno here and there grow in incident. 69 pages of happy Plush growers on this thread with a very few small issues.
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (May 29, 2012)

My room is ready to go again...Fully disinfected, brand new tarp, and my new co2 toy


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 29, 2012)

Any of you diesel lovers seen this?
Neville Schoenmacker says that diesel is jack herrer witch is silver haze.



Hz C male produced 5Hz1 which won a Cup or 2, this was a daughter of NL5 which won a cup. 5Hz1 when crossed with Sk1x HzC produced Silver Haze which won a Cup. Ben renamed it Jack Herrer. Somebody else renamed it Diesel
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4308-questions-nevil-3.html#post57277


----------



## Bluejeans (May 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Mine are poping dicks on the very tip of each spear! All on top of the plant, im so pissed this shit is supposed to be very stable!


Aw crap. I hate to hear that. Mine is looking good so far. She's about about 40 days flowering and so far no nanners.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

anyone know if there is a rule you can follow with regards to how big of an A/C unit one would need to cool down a room?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anyone know if there is a rule you can follow with regards to how big of an A/C unit one would need to cool down a room?


Depends how big the room is. I like going bigger than what's recommended, that way the compressor doesn't run all the time and it stays nice and comfy.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Depends how big the room is. I like going bigger than what's recommended, that way the compressor doesn't run all the time and it stays nice and comfy.


Thanks Capt.

It would be around 9'x11'x8' area utilizing 4 600's also this would be a sealed room I'm trying to cool down


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

I might pick these up just for fun in the Grow room 

[video=youtube;OQD9MBbtGtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=OQD9MBbtGtw[/video]



http://sunglasses-recorder.blogspot.com/2012/04/ld-mobile-eyewear-recorder-airsoft.html


----------



## Bluejeans (May 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anyone know if there is a rule you can follow with regards to how big of an A/C unit one would need to cool down a room?


Depends on the degree of cooling necessary (how much of a change you need to make in the temp), but an average of 50 BTU's per sq foot is a good starting point. So a 10x10 room (100 sq) would need a 5000 BTU unit.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Depends on the degree of cooling necessary (how much of a change you need to make in the temp), but an average of 50 BTU's per sq foot is a good starting point. So a 10x10 room (100 sq) would need a 5000 BTU unit.


that would be perfect! the one I have now is I think 14,000 BTU maybe 12,000 but, pretty sure it's 14


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> that would be perfect! the one I have now is I think 14,000 BTU maybe 12,000 but, pretty sure it's 14


Is it 220? If not it's probably 120000 btu. In a room your size that would keep it real nice and only kick on once in a while. I'd want something at least 8200 btu in a room that size. 5000 would probably run too much. Normally it would be fine in a common environment, but with lights and ballasts I'd want something bigger.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 29, 2012)

A friend of mine has a 10000 BTU that is way more powerful than my 13000 BTU. I think brand name is just a important as BTU.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Is it 220? If not it's probably 120000 btu. In a room your size that would keep it real nice and only kick on once in a while. I'd want something at least 8200 btu in a room that size. 5000 would probably run too much. Normally it would be fine in a common environment, but with lights and ballasts I'd want something bigger.


Nope not a 220 so, that could narrow it down LOL! 

I'll be at my grow today later on so I can dig out this A/c and find out for certain what I'll be working with. First time setting up a sealed tight room and using Co2. Excitement fills the air in the land of sketchy lol


----------



## guwall (May 29, 2012)

A/C systems get tricky with grow rooms. Buy one too small, and it will never cool the room. On the flip side; buy one too Big, and it will not run long enough to sufficiently pull out the moisture. Not only will a big unit make your room cold and clammy. It will also create these fluctuations in temp between the long off and on periods, like a Sine wave.

I installed a 9,000 BTU in a 12x16 with 11' ceilings. (6,000 BTU recommendation for normall uses)
-Temps never below 72 or above 76
-humidity 45-60%


Yes I know what your are thinking. "but the system must run all day". Wrong.
By flip-flopping the light cycle to be ON during night and OFF during daytime (ex. ON 8pm-2pm) you are demanding you compresssor to work less during hotter times. while still pulling out enough humidity. and that is necessary where I live.

p.s. They make compressors that are soo quiet and have such a high SEER rating that that installing a mini split ductless unit is probably the best idea you will ever have.

-Gu


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

Sketch go with at least a 10,000 for that sized room.. although a 12 would be better. If HID lighting wasn't being used I would say you could go with an 8,000. But once you add the heat from the lights 10,000-12,000 would be adequate to cool it down and decrease the humidity. definitely makes for happier plants. My room in my previous home was about that size and I used a 10k, it was perfect.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 29, 2012)

Illuminati seeds is taking testers for there new fems if anyone has space.....
*Conquest...(OG Haze #4 x Pestilence)

Maples...(DF Lemon Thai indy dom x Pestilence)

Tootsie Roll...(Orig. Chocolate Thai x Pestilence)*

*Wife Beater...(Larry OG x Pestilence)*

*Eskimo Pie...(White x Pestilence)*

I still havent named these ones yet...


*Stardawg x Pestilence*

*WiFi x Pestilence*



The rules state that if you are interested you must PM J.B directly and he will take care of ya from there..
And you pay the shipping.

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?616-Looking-for-a-few-Testers../page5


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2012)

I have pmed him with no reply  i guess hes looking for other testers than me


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 29, 2012)

blissfest said:


> That fucking sucks on the Agent Orange hermies, im flippin 4 pretty big fuckers tonight, guess I'll have to watch em like a hawk.
> 
> What does Subcool have to say about these hermie problems? The guy thinks he's Gods gift to cannabis, and all I have been hearing for the last month is problems.


Yeah WTF!? i want answer's .


----------



## jhowdy17 (May 29, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> im pretty sure mine isnt going to throw any more and will most likely finish seedless, i hope (fingers crossed)


ive been chopping regularly, and they seems to have subsided on my plants...only ones i saw/see are down low on the plants...fucking annoying


----------



## Marley15 (May 29, 2012)

My purple plush is throwing more nanners @week 6, plucked about 6 in total now. I really want to keep this bitch and run her once more to see if it was user error or not, she smells like some unbelievable grape goodness. If she doesn't full blown herm I'll try her once more, but I'm cutting the super soil..just too hot for her I think. 

Sad hearing all about all these TGA herms.


----------



## boneheadbob (May 29, 2012)

Bluejeans said:


> Aw crap. I hate to hear that. Mine is looking good so far. She's about about 40 days flowering and so far no nanners.


They will not herm if you keep laying the loving on them. Tell them you have faith that they wont throw balls. Tell them how big and bootiful they are.

Willpower them to death


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

it do suck seeing all these post about plusberry herms,but what sucks more is no pics of these herms.
well maybe 2.

if i get a herm,ima show it,like this firestarter

still fire i bet.
she was grown next to my cesspool,and her genetics are very herm pron,and she did not put out one ball sack,or nanners.


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

you better show it lol we all should! that way we can weed through some of the bullshit out there!


----------



## Marley15 (May 29, 2012)

I'll try and grab some shots when the next one rears its ugly head.

How bad are mites when it comes to stress? They were handled before any major damage, only a couple webs were found between leaves. Also for those who are having plush hermi issues what medium are you using? How hard are you pushing them? What's the temp like in you cab?

Just trying to narrow down some possible reasons for my herms. I have 2 other plushes going, 1 has had 1 nanner(purple plant but not entirely) the other none..the purplist one has had around 6.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

You mean how bad is the stress that comes from mites?

Pretty bad. Enough to kill the plant.



Def don't use Supersoil on the Plush. You'd be better off gettin a bag of Happy Frog and keeping the feed low.

My Keep it Simple Bat Guano Tea is a Bubbling....
Earthworm castings, Jamaican Bat Guano, Molasses, Seagreen... frothy brown goodness. 

I have found I like to stick to the regiment of feed, water, feed, tea....feed, water, feed, tea....and so forth. anyone else do this?


----------



## Marley15 (May 29, 2012)

Ya I've never had em before so little experience with the stress that's caused. I'm aware if left to be they will consume a plant, I guess I was asking how much stress a small infestation has on a plant.


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

ya it seems the bcs is a very unstable plant because all the bcs leaners seem to be the ones that herm, almost all my bcs phenos of ace and plush are very similar no branching fat leaves and with both i have notice an extra blade on each fan leaf coming right out of the center where little buds sometimes form. its just an odd plant that has weird traits it also will autoflower if left rootbound or fed to hot. ill be flowering all of these plushes and aces in about a week so we will see what happens!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

Cannabis is a sensitive plant. There's no doubt in my mind that spidermites stress out a plant. Small and infestation usually arent too words that go together. If you are infested at all, chances are.. your plant is not having a good time.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

genuity said:


> it do suck seeing all these post about plusberry herms,but what sucks more is no pics of these herms.
> well maybe 2.


I'm pretty sure I posted ever Hermie I have found so far in this thread and some in multiple areas of the forum... All except the Purple Plush witch I do have this pic of her remains.. add to that anyone that reads my post knows I have been looking for "colors" the whole time I have been here. SO, to cut down my first for no reason would be a little silly....no?


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 29, 2012)

I abuse my ladies beyond all description.
Yall would shit!
Fem only with Light leaks,heat an cold stress, irregular light cycles, water stress, cheep soil an nutes and lack of fresh air...

And I hardly have hermies. One maybe 2 in the last 3 yrs.

Im to the point now that I think its mainly luck if you get Hermis or not. Like having a retarded child
I do everything "wrong" an don't get Hermis, an I deserve em.
LoL

My other theory is that reg seeds hermi more than fems......


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

Seems like I'm the Hermie King lately  last three runs of new genetics have all shown it to one extent or another... Everything would make a lot more sense if my Clone Only strains showed the same shit.. but, they don't and are in the same room?!?


----------



## cmt1984 (May 29, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I abuse my ladies beyond all description.
> Yall would shit!
> Fem only with Light leaks, irregular light cycles, water stress, cheep soil an nutes and lack of fresh air...
> 
> ...


lol. yeah, i abuse my plants too...can't help it, i work too much and can't devote a lot of time to the grow.

my female hermies have all come from fems...possibly 1 reg seed, cant remember. but i got 3 hermie males from plushberry...no female herms yet.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

Thats funny Sketch cuz I could care less about color and I always get it...


















I've only once to this day seen a plant herm before day 40.. after that just a few nanners in late bloom... on females anyway..
I've seen more make plants with female preflowers than vice versa.


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Seems like I'm the Hermie King lately  last three runs of new genetics have all shown it to one extent or another... Everything would make a lot more sense if my Clone Only strains showed the same shit.. but, they don't and are in the same room?!?


do you think the age of the plant has anything to do with the herms?
being clones would be mature.


----------



## dickkhead (May 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Don't get me wrong his gear holds some dank for sure. No arguing that. I just don't like the primadonna act that comes with it. guess hes not as bad as swerve or riot


yea he does go on a high horse sometimes but hes one of the only breeders that put his face out there so I guess it could get stressfull



Higher Medz said:


> anyone here using a CAP PPM3 co2 Controller?


I need to know the same thing what co2 controller is best?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Thats funny Sketch cuz I could care less about color and I always get it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaw bone is laying on the floor and my pants are soaked from the drool... hope your happy I have dinner in like 15mins I have to clean up for again  

Fucking Brilliant pictures Bats!



genuity said:


> do you think the age of the plant has anything to do with the herms?
> being clones would be mature.


could be I don't rule anything out... the plushberry were around day 45-50 days before I flipped them over and the SSSL and DDF5 were young... maybe 2 months from seed be4 turning to 12/12 (numbers are assumptions till I can get my books in front of me).


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 29, 2012)

Hey Batman....



> WE HAVE JUST GOT SOME NEW STRAINS IN FROM PISCES GENETICS
> 
> 
> 7 IN TOTAL ALL NEW FEMS LINE
> ...


P.S. Everytime i see the(ur) Bandanna pic, i fall in love all over again...LoL


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

Dude everygodys plushes are herming and sub acts like its an isolated incident. Kinda reminds me of swerve. Blming a n OBVIOUSLY unstable plant on the growers. Id grow it again cuz I love the taste but I'm not paying top of line prices for a garaunteed herm fest.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

I woudnt have paid that for Plushberry period.. reason being.. It's girl weed! okay I said it lol

My Space Princess is some real Man Weed... hahahahaa!!! it doesn't even sound right.. lmao


----------



## TheLastWood (May 29, 2012)

All the girly named strains are super fire. Cinderella 99, space queen, space princess


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 29, 2012)

LMFAO Space princess = MAN Weed 

Thats to great! This could possibly be my first sig

Space princess I love it and want it!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 29, 2012)

New GGG up at new zon.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 29, 2012)

I just got a Single DRgt Cheese. And a few of his others C99 an BubbaxOG bagseeds!!!
*AND A SINGLE NEV HZ 21 X MULLIMBIMBY MADNESS!!!!*
Definatley another S1 project, Ill Back this one up. 
Ill use bananna peels to make her a female an reverse it with StS for S1s
Whooot!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

banana peels?


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 29, 2012)

6 weeks and no CZ order. Waited 2 weeks for a reply and nothing. E-mailed again and Mr. C says they told him to call but he is not going to because he would have to give his name. You couldn't of told me that when you found out? Asked him if there was any reimbursement and now he is just blowing me off (not in the way that I enjoy). WTF is the $15.00 for tracking good for? So you know your beans are still sitting at customs? He has to be making money off that as well since he always "recommends" it. It is good for absolutely nothing if there is not any reimbursement if your package goes missing. I'm sure I will be banned soon


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

Well thats kinda how I took it too LilB.. when I told him I had zero interest in paid tracking he seemed completely non interested in my order.. weeks went by without a reply. That's when I decided not to follow thru with the order. Bad vibes. I mean if you require paid tracking.. why not just say so??? It was beyond my comprehension.


----------



## LILBSDAD (May 29, 2012)

Yeah he asked me how much my order was and I replied to him and he sent me back an e-mail saying "ok sorry mate, my head is so full of things at the moment im probably thinking of a different order or person or something.

right now im back on the same page according to my database this order relates to 16th april, you paid $185 and your seeds were sent out by first class mail free of charge". Uh............OK, so we are on the same page now but you did not answer any of my questions. And just left me hanging.............


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 29, 2012)

..thats probably his way of saying.. I sent the seeds for sure. 

& I'm also sure as much as it sucks.. that he feels his responsibility ends right there.


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

anyone know when haarlem will be dropping at the tude?


----------



## headbender (May 29, 2012)

i got one of my bodhi orders today went for the reg freebies at the tude they send two reg beans and alot better stuff sssdh,darkstar,heavy duty fruity, chernobyl and dairy queen! thank god they finally pulled their haeds out tof their asses over there and i can finally keep the freebies instead of giving them to a buddy, hes gonna be a lil annoyed though lol no more free beans!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> banana peels?


Mohan ram (the father of STS feminizing of canabiss) said you could fem your regs with banana peel ethylene.

*


Making reg seeds into fems


Treatment of hempseed with ethylene gas will increase the resulting number of female plants by about 50%. Ethylene is produced by certain plants (i.e., bananas, cucumbers and melons), and these can be used to treat hempseed in a simple manner. About two weeks before you plan to sprout the seeds, place them in a paper bag or envelope and put that in a plastic bag with the peels of a ripening banana or cucumber. Replace the peels after a couple of days, and change the bags to prevent mold. 

Hempseed can be feminized while they are forming on the plant. Fruit peels are spread around the area for two weeks before the plants enter the flowering phase. Remove the skins when the plants begin to flower. Otherwise, treatment with Etephon will accomplish the same effect. 



Mohan Ram


http://www.ias.ac.in/jbiosci/dec2002/651.pdf 
His Memoirs in Pdfr


Ethylene also greatly increases germ rates of old seeds.
Up to 90% increase in 20 yr old seeds.​


*

I used to thank it was a wife's tale but..

A friend @ riddles just tried it with 25+ yr old Columbian gold seeds an banana peels.
9 of 11 germed.
His last batch was 18 0f 21 germed, all female.

And if Dr Ram said it's real I believe him.

But I have tried it once With my NL5xHz an it worked. Ill try it again when it counts.....​


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

Girly plush just hanging out







and girly plush getting the boot into the flower room for sexing simply because I'm done with waiting for this strain.... I really can't wait to be done and over with this particular pheno hunt


----------



## wheezer (May 30, 2012)

I had a nice freebie bomb dropped on me yesterday. I had a friend send me some beans he didn't have time to run, and wanted to see someone run em'. He sent me 5 each of Jack F7, JackHammer, and Killing Fields F3 from Sannies, and a 5 pack of these super rare MT. Hood Huckelberry. What a score eh?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (May 30, 2012)

Can Anyone recommend a couple/few good breeders at the 'tude? I keep hearing bad things about Barneys Farm, so I'll probably stay clear of them.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 30, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Can Anyone recommend a couple/few good breeders at the 'tude? I keep hearing bad things about Barneys Farm, so I'll probably stay clear of them.


tga, ggg, it all depends on what you're looking for. Seeds are beautiful because each one will be different. My and my homies buy most strains in doubles and triples. We may drop two five packs and 100% germ on first 5, but only 40% on the second. And, get a keeper out of the short pack!


----------



## gudkarma (May 30, 2012)

gogi shows.

& a 1000w ballast blows.
good thing i keep backups.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

. I'll pray that ballast burns in hell for it's weakness  

just had one of my Veg ballasts fail on me last month was my first one I got back when I was like 16-17


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (May 30, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Can Anyone recommend a couple/few good breeders at the 'tude?


Gage Green, Hazeman, Trichome Jungle, Alphakronik, Bodhi, Serious, Mosca, Cannaventure, etc.. etc...

Follow this thread daily like you read the news headlines and you'll know just what's up with the seed world in no time at all!


----------



## TheChosen (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone else reported herms in their FireStarters?


----------



## wheezer (May 30, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Can Anyone recommend a couple/few good breeders at the 'tude? I keep hearing bad things about Barneys Farm, so I'll probably stay clear of them.


Connoisuer Genetics are top notch too!


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

ya chosen ive seen a couple threads on cz with hermies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

whats with all the hermans ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 30, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Has anyone else reported herms in their FireStarters?


I have three different phenos of fire starter and one of blazing blue no herms


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

only 13 packs of goji left if anyone hasnt grabbed those yet


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 30, 2012)

Taking cuts today. Space Princess, Space Dawg, Cali Yo, Eisbaer, Chernobyl, Apollo 11, & Bandana
Besides the Dawg and the Princess I am not sure who will make the band, and who will get voted off the stage. 

I think it's time to let Jackpot Royale go. I really liked this one but I have to make room for Seed plants. 
Timewreck & Lemon Larry OG x Snowlotus are definitely up for bat.

Word has it I might acquire Grape Stomper clone Gauge used and Killer Queen. Dude is starting to root them now for me. 

Everyone would like to see a Grape Stomper x [Chernobyl x Spacedawg] I bet... or maybe Tres Stardawg x [Chernobyl x Space Princess].. This shall be fun.
All I know for sure is that the resulting Males from these Hybrids will definitely be grown out and juiced for Frozen Jars of Canna Spunk. Goal is to create a resin monster and give you guys plant envy. We'll see what happens.



Dizzle Frost said:


> whats with all the hermans ?


No hermans here sir!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

Apollo11 plays a mean guitar, id keep that mofo on the stage


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 30, 2012)

I am very familiar with Apollo13. So I get what you're saying.. they are both supposed to be similar. I bet she'll stay. I like mine now. I have a couple little A11 bushes that both have a shit ton of bud sites. Def taking cuts and waiting to see the final product. For Sure!

Just wish my A13xA11 werent all males. On the flipside I have some kick ass Bodhi Cali Yos that look superb. The CaliYos and the Eisbaer are the stretchiest. From my experience tho the stretchy ones usually produce well.


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

i agree batman my headband is a super stretchy bitch but she yields like a mofo!!


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

aww shit im one happy grower right now 7/7 spacedawgs are female!!!


----------



## JCashman (May 30, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I can see why people in clone hot spots like to just buy proven genetics... but, I don't live in one so I can't LOL! Search continues


 you and me both brother 



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Follow this thread daily like you read the news headlines and you'll know just what's up with the seed world in no time at all!


aint that the truth


----------



## JCashman (May 30, 2012)

and KAB, check those PMs


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

Guys... it's in HD!!! gollum in HD!!! 

[video=youtube;CqFiucWKo-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

its just black , but its HD black LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 30, 2012)

Confirmed... Grape Stomper (Gage Green's Cut) and Killer Queen comin at me!! 

View attachment 2191988

Whhoooo Hooooo!  

Fuck Yea!  Fuck buyin Bright Moments and GrapeStomper BX $100 packs. This shit is Freeeeeeeeeee.

It's gonna get Dank as Shit in here biatch!


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

lucky son of a bitch!


----------



## gudkarma (May 30, 2012)

nice!

i finally rooted a few grape stomper bx myself.

& free = for me 

any day.

*

i enjoy those strain hunter vids.

but i cant for the life of me figure out why franco wears a lab coat.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ...i enjoy those strain hunter vuds.
> 
> but i cant for the life of me figure out why franco wears a lab coat.


It's to keep the KY off his shirt when he bunks in the cabanas with Arjan.


BTW.. anyone here have any experience with the Quantum Badboys t5 fixtures?


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

no experience with the t5 but i do have a few quantum ballasts and ive never had a problem with while every lumatek ive owned has had one problem or another! plus those badboy t5s look cool as shit!


----------



## Airwave (May 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It's to keep the KY off his shirt when he bunks in the cabanas with Arjan.
> 
> 
> BTW.. anyone here have any experience with the Quantum Badboys t5 fixtures?


I've got the_ Lightwave 4 foot 8 tube T5HO_. It's great for seedlings and clones.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=8+tube+4+foot+t5&um=1&hl=en&biw=1600&bih=713&tbm=isch&tbnid=QwRyYSl1MiMrMM:&imgrefurl=http://www.growuphydroponics.co.uk/products/index.php%3FqryProductID%3D453&docid=ZoyAWqbuk2jSUM&imgurl=http://growuphydroponics.co.uk/images/Images/LightWave%252520T5/LightWave%252520T5%2525204ft%2525208-tube.jpg&w=3108&h=1523&ei=GNHGT52MF83s0gXijMyKCw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=162&vpy=179&dur=988&hovh=157&hovw=321&tx=215&ty=84&sig=104458289968767290319&page=1&tbnh=100&tbnw=205&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:69


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (May 30, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It's to keep the KY off his shirt when he bunks in the cabanas with Arjan.
> 
> 
> BTW.. anyone here have any experience with the Quantum Badboys t5 fixtures?


I have never used them... The construction seems to be of low quality. IMO Sunleaves Pioneer or Hydrofarm Designers are a better buy. They don't fold up, so they are larger when they are stored, but they are alot sturdier. The larger ones have a little flex, but nothing compared to the badboy T5s.

Anyone check out the new Top Dawgs?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i enjoy those strain hunter vids.
> 
> but i cant for the life of me figure out why franco wears a lab coat.


 i like em to, you get to see ganj growin in its environment.

he wears a Lab coat cuz he has a Labia lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

Pretty much what Neville did in the 70-80's? right..?


Edit: not that I don't enjoy the vids.. Just love ragging on them... a lot  but, the video has a great view of the places we can only imagine going (most of us anyways)


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

what top dawgs?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> what top dawgs?


[video=youtube;_7TPcGksW5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7TPcGksW5M[/video]


----------



## TheChosen (May 30, 2012)

They're on thcfarmer headbender


----------



## headbender (May 30, 2012)

thanks chosen anyone know if they will drop anywhere else?


----------



## TheChosen (May 30, 2012)

np 

the only other place I know of that stocked top dawg was canna collective, and there isn't even a listing for them anymore on the seed shop. I saw some up for auction a while back but I also recall someone saying the farm will be the only place with top dawg for the time being.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 30, 2012)

Man... how can anyone gice logic the exclusive on their gear... I think jj is a great breeder but I lose respect for ANYONE that makes a known thieve there only outlet....... got my pure kush x uzbek. Has anyone elses last tude order made u sign for it?


----------



## OldLuck (May 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have pmed him with no reply  i guess hes looking for other testers than me


PM JB not ink to test his gear.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 31, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> PM JB not ink to test his gear.


Thanks bro but im all full up with ggg tester now  maybe next go!


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> That shit is garbage!
> 
> [video=youtube;KehlpMzoX3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KehlpMzoX3o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2012)

Blue dream busted roots. Got 3 a11g n 2 flo dawgs just startin to form buds. Can't wait for this.I'm gettin rid of all my mothers except rom, legion and urkle x appy. Might keep sour plush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 31, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> SketchyGrower said:
> 
> 
> > That shit is garbage!
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> SketchyGrower said:
> 
> 
> > That shit is garbage!
> ...


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

Anyone picked up any packs of Haarlem? I want it like most of the GGG stains, but my wallet won't allow me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It's to keep the KY off his shirt when he bunks in the cabanas with Arjan.
> 
> 
> BTW.. anyone here have any experience with the Quantum Badboys t5 fixtures?


My friend that works at plant lighting hydroponics told me they tested all there t5s with a lite meter he said the badboy puts out 40% more light. Cause they reflector is designed better.


----------



## blissfest (May 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My friend that works at plant lighting hydroponics told me they tested all there t5s with a lite meter he said the badboy puts out 40% more light. Cause they reflector is designed better.


Their T5's might be good, but they fucked up on their wall fans, my hydro store owner buddy said everyone he has sold came back.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My friend that works at plant lighting hydroponics told me they tested all there t5s with a lite meter he said the badboy puts out 40% more light. Cause they reflector is designed better.


you talkin bout Sunblasters? they just re designed thier T5HO line ... better balasts , longer bulb life.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 31, 2012)

Mt. Hood Huckleberry F2 Freebies at Sannies......


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

and some GGG dropped at HighLifeSeedBank, including GS x OG


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My friend that works at plant lighting hydroponics told me they tested all there t5s with a lite meter he said the badboy puts out 40% more light. Cause they reflector is designed better.


Sweet. Im gonna buy the 4ft 4 bulb Bad Boy. They look really nice. My dad uses Quantum 600w electronic ballasts. I use Phantom and Lumatek. I think the Phantom ballasts are about the best out there but also the most expensive. The built in safety features in the Phantom have saved my ass once before. 



TheChosen said:


> and some GGG dropped at HighLifeSeedBank, including GS x OG


I don't think that's a legit seedbank dude. There's alot of controvery surrounding them.. and emails from them to attitude customers. They have some pretty "too good to be true" stock levels sometimes. I don't think its safe ordering there.. at least I wouldn't do it until some of you give me feedback stating otherwise.

In otherwise good fucking news. I was selling a rather expensive item on Ebay last night and someone pulled the trigger at the last moment before the auction ended.. So I got some extra dough...



Batman be big pimpin yo







So I'm gonna take this money and replace my current digi cam with this new Nikon DSLR


I'll be able to take photos again like I used to...







and the money leftover I'm def gonna get the Badboy. Only uses 3 amps unlike a 600w HID that uses 6. I have traditionally jump started clones and seedlings using a MH bulb via HID ballast, but I'm using so much juice in my bloom room I wanna keep the energy consumption down. As of late I have been using regular Daylight CFLS. But I need something with better light coverage with a bigger footprint. Getting a jumpstart in Veg will allow me to plant more established plants under the HIDs when I harvest my next big batch in July. Was thinking of switching my room up and going a little more perpetual with the HIDS, but theres nothing like harvesting 20 big plants at once to me. I'd rather do that less often than cut down 6 every couple months.


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 31, 2012)

Y'all seen how jb is starting an auction site over @ the seed depot.Suposed to be opening June 11th...


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 31, 2012)

Congrats Batman on gettin a new Camera...

I had that same Camera, the DSL-60 or whatever...
I had it for years, but i lost the charger i finally found the charger and had it for like 2 weeks until it got stolen... But it that short time it was a nice camera...LoL


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

I didn't plan on ordering from them, I've speant enough money on GGG for the time being. I remember SkunkMunkie said they were a legit vendor of GGG, and GGG mentioned them on their twitter some time ago. But I do also remember the fiasco with them claiming to have a lot of shit in stock, when in fact they did not.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Congrats Batman on gettin a new Camera...
> 
> I had that same Camera, the DSL-60 or whatever...
> I had it for years, but i lost the charger i finally found the charger and had it for like 2 weeks until it got stolen... But it that short time it was a nice camera...LoL


Well I haven't gotten it yet.. But should have it some time next week or so. I had a D3000 before and I sold it for something more compact. Worst decision I could have made. Nothing touches the quality of a Nikon DSLR IMO.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

Yeah batman I love vegging under t5s. IMO nothing beats em. I haven't tried or seen a LED in person being used with canna. 
Of course I found that out about the Quatum t5s right after I bought a diff brand. I guess its the way he way the reflector was designed from what I was told. 
Btw the guy that told me his is not the same dude that told me all that stupid shit I asked you about


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

Anyone see that ogr beans are coming to cz?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Anyone see that ogr beans are coming to cz?


He said from day one when he was bitchin to the 10th degree... That he was trying to work it out, so im only half surprised....

As long as he doesn't contribute any of his personal opinions to the forum it shouldn't matter much...
But you can tell already with his first post in the "OGR Comin to CZ" thread, that that/\ prob won't happen....


> Hey wassup fellas!.....Just lettin everyone know that i talked to MR. C and we are going to bring OGR gear here to Cannazon real soon......Real deal WhiteFire and many others are right around the corner..Thanks for your support everyone!....~ogr


He just had to say "Real Deal WhiteFire", like he's just itchin to bitch about F2's and X's all over again....

I have 1 OGR bean, and it was basically a gift.... So ill wait till i grow that before I cop anythin from OGR...


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

I wish topdawg gear was available from somewhere I trusted. I really would like to grow some of his gear.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

Oh snap dizzle has own forum on cz! Way to go brother! I saw you were on but missed that somehow!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sweet. Im gonna buy the 4ft 4 bulb Bad Boy. They look really nice. My dad uses Quantum 600w electronic ballasts. I use Phantom and Lumatek. I think the Phantom ballasts are about the best out there but also the most expensive. The built in safety features in the Phantom have saved my ass once before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice camera. why does that money looks so grey?


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

What makes everyone distrust thcfarmer/logic? 

What I can say is...

I wanted Alien gear.

He had some.

I payed for it.

And received it.

I'm happy.


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh snap dizzle has own forum on cz! Way to go brother! I saw you were on but missed that somehow!


I had no idea either, Prob cause it says "Frost Brothers".. and not 'Asshole Seed Collective' though....


Nice Dizz......



TheChosen said:


> What makes everyone distrust thcfarmer/logic?
> 
> What I can say is...
> 
> ...


Congrats, its cool you got your Beans....

But i just wouldn't wanna risk it...
And i also don't wanna support such a big scheming, conniving, lying peice of shit....

But for a pack of topdawg gear, id send a deuchebag like him a few bucks.... But just not him specifically cause i wouldn't be able to trust that i'd get what i paid for...


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 31, 2012)

That's dope Dizz, I hadn't noticed either. Get some threads started and I will definitely contribute c99 pics as they progress. What are you working on now?


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

That's honestly why I'm asking Jkahn, it wasn't meant to be fictitious as I am not familar with the drama that surrounds logic. I just see people say "I'd never send that dude money.." etc etc. So since I couldn't find an actual reason, I thought I'd find out for myself. But sure enough two weeks after payment I had beans in my mailbox, and a free pack of th seeds da purps.


----------



## guwall (May 31, 2012)

Yo Bat, you should check out the Nikon L810 Digital camera with DSLR quality.... nice close up too


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 31, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh snap dizzle has own forum on cz! Way to go brother! I saw you were on but missed that somehow!


What?! That's dope man hell yeah congrats dizzle!!


----------



## headbender (May 31, 2012)

i feel ya on the topdawg gear kab i almost registered at the farm, maybe a bunch of us should try finding a way to contact jj and tell him your beans would be going into alot more hands of people who truly deserve them if you would sell somewhere else than the farm!! but who knows what he would say logic would prolly give him a rimjob to get him not to leave lol!! same with alien why is he at the farm only?


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 31, 2012)

headbender said:


> i feel ya on the topdawg gear kab i almost registered at the farm, maybe a bunch of us should try finding a way to contact jj and tell him your beans would be going into alot more hands of people who truly deserve them if you would sell somewhere else than the farm!! but who knows what he would say logic would prolly give him a rimjob to get him not to leave lol!! same with alien why is he at the farm only?


Alien does drops at both The Farm and Canna Collective...

Unfortunately, JJ is seriously ill and has given all his seeds to someone to distribute as he sees fit... And he sees the Farm as "Fit".... 
Now that i think about it, its prob worth the risk to buy one or two packs since JJ will prob. Never breed again....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

guwall said:


> Yo Bat, you should check out the Nikon L810 Digital camera with DSLR quality.... nice close up too..


Nuh uh, no way. lol. 
I'm sure its nice and I know there's a huge market for these new Point and Shoot cameras that do close to DSLR results.. believe me I went down that road. Nothing.. Nothing compares to a Nikon DSLR.. things come close.. but not quite the same. The image sensor on the L810 is 1/2.3 in., The image sensor on the D3000 is nearly twice as large, Bigger CCD means more light can enter the camera which means better photos. I appreciate you trying to help tho. ​


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

WTF is going on?!

[video=youtube;9_TLTHfhwOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_TLTHfhwOw[/video]


----------



## Bxgrower81 (May 31, 2012)

Jj started a new thread at the farm after the guava won a cup in Colorado,said he was doing well and there would be new releases,hopefully as someone suggested we can request that he distributes from a trustworty site. I need some stardawg


----------



## jkahndb0 (May 31, 2012)

Bxgrower81 said:


> Jj started a new thread at the farm after the guava won a cup in Colorado,said he was doing well and there would be new releases,hopefully as someone suggested we can request that he distributes from a trustworty site. I need some stardawg


I tend not to go to the farm that much...LoL

Glad he's doin better....


----------



## Bxgrower81 (May 31, 2012)

I only lurk there never purchased,to many non delivered orders,I refuse to be ripped of by logic,I've already been ripped off by Ripz. Maybe I'll eventually land a legit chemdawg clone at least that's what I'm praying for


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> WTF is going on?!
> 
> [video=youtube;9_TLTHfhwOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_TLTHfhwOw[/video]


Yeah man that's been the talk of here as of late... Check it out

This is what the bum looked like before






This is the dude on LSD that ate the bums face







And this is after dude got cannibalized


----------



## Mindmelted (May 31, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yeah man that's been the talk of here as of late... Check it out
> 
> This is what the bum looked like before
> 
> ...





Now thats fucked up !!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

shit. Kill my ass that shit happens to me. Don't keep me alive


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 31, 2012)

Yeah that shit is fucking sick.. Between that and dude in jersey that cut his stomach open and threw his intestines at the cops..
i think that zombie apocalypse is getting close lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> shit. Kill my ass that shit happens to me. Don't keep me alive


Forreal! That nigguh don't even got a nose anymore!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

... wait come again? 


intestines = weapon... zombies logic at best.. Ha! no but, for real... we are trying to arrest pot smokers while others eat faces


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 31, 2012)

Ain't that the truth!
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/05/31/zombie-alert-man-throws-his-own-intestines-at-police/
damn that shit happened the day after the other incident..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

That bum lost 80% of his face thats sad.


----------



## Bucket head (May 31, 2012)

Grab ur guns and ammo, the zombie apocalypse is a comin'!


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2012)

The chosen there's about 10+ pages of ppl logic scammed if u want to find it...... JJ is breeding again..... fuck ogr bitch ass. I don't care if anyone tells mr c anymore fuck cannazon. I can't order from there anyways its been 2 months since I tried to buy lambsbread and blue berry blast. Now ogr trollin bitch ass treated like royalty.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 31, 2012)

wtf is goin on in miami? cannibals and intestine throwing? remind me never to go back to florida...

i feel sorry for the man that got his face eaten. i couldn't imagine how fucked up that would be.


----------



## OldLuck (May 31, 2012)

I have ordered several times from highlifeseedbank and every order was fast and stealth. They don't mind sending/returning emails either and good prices and freebies.


----------



## headbender (May 31, 2012)

ya well no matter how fast and stealth it was they lie about stock so how can you trust you got the right beans???


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2012)

Tcurtiss takes some nice pics, he's like subcool groupie #1. Pretty much even acts like subcool. Starting about 2 weeks ago he's been posting handicapped pictures every couple days. I keep trying to pm him, told him I popped 3 handicapped beans and if I don't get a female then I would grill some pollen for him.. also his first handicapped quoted "this is a very rare tga strain and I'm lucky to know someone who gave me a cut" I don't really understand why he won't get back to me..... guess he likes hoarding it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> wtf is goin on in miami? cannibals and intestine throwing? remind me never to go back to florida...
> 
> i feel sorry for the man that got his face eaten. i couldn't imagine how fucked up that would be.



I would hope someone would end my suffering so I wouldn't have to know what it feels like.  that's kind of cruel to me... the guy has no home, no nose, no eyes.. no top portion of his dome!!! and they want to save him... why? just to see if they can..? mean! obviously they are not going to try and make this dude pay any kind of medical bill. but, shit man.... IDK maybe I don't value life like others i guess.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (May 31, 2012)

fuuuck, that bum face pic is nasty!

Grats Dizzle!

Watched all those Strain Hunter vids last night. "King of Cannabis?" What a pretentious ahole. Not only that, didn't really look like they treated the locals and guides that well...esp in Malawi. "Take me to the fields" Arjan says... to which Franco replies "thees ees minty...no no fruuuty." 

Raskal at cz. booooooo! He will continue to cause waves and swear up a storm and will be gone in a few months is my guess. JJ, Alien, and Mota/Loompa are who MrC should be in talks with. Why doesn't Bodhi have a breeder forum up at CZ still? 

Got SoCal Purple Suicide F2's, and Hard Lemon V2 yesterday. I wasn't online when Elite was doing his thing, but I figured this was a good chance to grab something I missed. Twisted Purple OG and Sour Lemon Larry.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I would hope someone would end my suffering so I wouldn't have to know what it feels like.  that's kind of cruel to me... the guy has no home, no nose, no eyes.. no top portion of his dome!!! and they want to save him... why? just to see if they can..? mean! obviously they are not going to try and make this dude pay any kind of medical bill. but, shit man.... IDK maybe I don't value life like others i guess.


Shit I wouldn't want to be alive after that either.. Wtf is dude gonna do with half a face? It's like a bad movie spoof of face off only instead of travolta running away with his face, Hannibal came and ate it..


----------



## cmt1984 (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I would hope someone would end my suffering so I wouldn't have to know what it feels like.  that's kind of cruel to me... the guy has no home, no nose, no eyes.. no top portion of his dome!!! and they want to save him... why? just to see if they can..? mean! obviously they are not going to try and make this dude pay any kind of medical bill. but, shit man.... IDK maybe I don't value life like others i guess.


for real man. not many people would want to live in that situation for sure. can't say if i would or not, sometimes you don't know until you're faced with the decision...

plus, don't forget, all doctors take an oath, they have to try and save him.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> ..I wasn't online when Elite was doing his thing, but I figured this was a good chance to grab something I missed. Twisted Purple OG and Sour Lemon Larry.


You didnt miss much lol.
He had a couple good ones.. and a hundred other pollen chuck experiements that were "ehh."
In a way he was like the "Matt Riot" of 2008. Pissing everyone off copying their shit. Releasin anything and everything he could throw pollen at. All f1s and a new cross every week.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

So I met this dude online a while back doin a really small micro grow with Caliconnect fems and trying to scrog em. He really showed some great potential being new but trying real hard to do everything right. I was impressed so I sub'd to his thread and got him hooked up with some quality beans. He really is pullin it off and his latest grow showed some good results. Anyone who has the time and wanna check it out, here's his latest thread..
*[h=1]Pro-Grow 180, 4 strains, 5 plants. Stealth Grow Dresser.[/h]*
Really proud of the dude.


----------



## TheChosen (May 31, 2012)

Yea there are certain things I would rather not live through and certain things I would rather not wake up from. What happened to this man is definitely one of them. I am glad that dude got shot, I'm sure he lawyers would have tried to plead insanity or some other bull shit. If you put something into your body, be it bath salts, lsd, or anything that you know is going to change your perception of reality you need to be able to control yourself. And if you can't then you should be held responsible for your actions while in a state of mind that you chose to be in. 

If people knew there was a firing squad with guns loaded on stand by for shit like this, for rapists, and child molesters, I feel like this country would be in somewhat of a better place.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

Puffin some lemon g. I love the taste of g13. It reminds me of home but not like home with a family home. Something about the flavor is comforting deep down for me.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2012)

I haven't smoked anything but urkle x appy for the last 4 days. I usually never go 2 days with the same smoke.


----------



## karmas a bitch (May 31, 2012)

I don't really like smoking other people's herb lol. So I smoke a lot of a11!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

I haven't smoked in days.. but I've done plenty of other "stuff" lol

Contemplating rolling some of Bodhi's NL#5 x Talk of Kabul into a nice pin sized joint (all I need) while I watch these old re-runs of Criminal Minds in HD. I never saw the show till recently but now I'm addicted. I would smoke some SpaceDawg but it'd have me bouncing around the room all night & today was the last day of my mini vacation. Work 2mrw. Bleh.


----------



## TheLastWood (May 31, 2012)

Yes I'm a newly addicted criminal minds geek to lol. Its on like 6 episodes in a row and I watch em all.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

Got gifted some pretty nice stuff today.

Some GTH#1 (grown by Scott)...well what is left of it.LOL











The White






and..... shit! ummm maybe? lol I actually can't F'ing remember what this was for sure. EDIT: Woodward OG


----------



## gudkarma (May 31, 2012)

no descriptives? what's the taste? comparisons?

that looks yum ! fuck im wanting some


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

LOL! sorry Gud I'm friggin Stoned ATM... like a little school girl. Munchies and all....LOL!

The GHT#1 is = Sweet/slightly citrus ?? slightly pine?? something is tickling my third eye tho, slightly.... sour? it stinks like an OG in the background but, it has a Pinecitrussour smell to it ....High= Wow pretty uplifting and productive... 

The White is a little fainter but, still get this Pine... Sweet smell off of her... maybe a hint of Hazy ..some what fruity High= paranoia, anxitiy , my heart is beating threw my jugular feeling 

Woodward OG VERY sour/OG Deeep smell on her. smell lingers in your nose for a min.. High= not tested yet... I don't think? there was a bit of bong smoking and joint passing going on.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

LQP-79 look that up....Edit: never mind..


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 31, 2012)

LQP-79.. haa. Like real life walking dead. Gives ya the undead munchies.
Smoking Three Calx's of my SpaceDawg produces a similar effect.


----------



## 420blazeit (May 31, 2012)

Johnboh said:


> lol im sure it will die, the only threads that last here are threads that bash either nirvana or attitude.
> 
> i have no clue where it is. im sure its buried way deep. i have them in different plastic boxes corresponding to genotype. labeled nicely with a catalog. in a dark cool place. dark and dry is the key my friend dark and dry!!!!!!



Haha a year and a half later...


----------



## headbender (May 31, 2012)

grown by scott huh it looks good and all but nothing out of this world special!


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> LQP-79.. haa. Like real life walking dead. Gives ya the undead munchies.
> Smoking Three Calx's of my SpaceDawg produces a similar effect.


Lol... Yea, was on the edge of my seat eating Doritos and Bosco sticks reading all the "look out" & " prepare yourself" zombie Apocalypse threads... Blahaha seeing that dudes face a few dozen more times didn't really help keep that happy edge to the high tho... nor the munchies. 



Three Calx's roll me a joint..(in best Franco voice).. 

But, it's been a min from the last time I had a munchies fit like that.


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

headbender said:


> grown by scott huh it looks good and all but nothing out of this world special!


 it's pot. what do you want it to look like? blue with flames coming out the Pistils ??... it's a tiny piece of a nugget that was left over. Just though it would be cool to share.. 

if I would have said I had grown it... would it have made a difference?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> it's pot. what do you want it to look like? *blue with flames coming out the Pistils *??... it's a tiny piece of a nugget that was left over. Just though it would be cool to share..
> 
> if I would have said I had grown it... would it have made a difference?


I want it where can i get some?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I want it where can i get some?



Tis my new holy grail Unicorn OG


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Tis my new holy grail Unicorn OG


Daaamn thats FIRE!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You didnt miss much lol.
> He had a couple good ones.. and a hundred other pollen chuck experiements that were "ehh."
> In a way he was like the "Matt Riot" of 2008. Pissing everyone off copying their shit. Releasin anything and everything he could throw pollen at. All f1s and a new cross every week.


"Pissing everyone off copying their shit." I don't buy into the whole "this is my strain" BS and I actually think TGA is a bit douchey for being so protective over strains that aren't his...same with OGR and others. Kind of a cop-out to say it belongs to mother nature but seriously, most of it was discovered from bagseed anyway. Good for Subcool for preserving some great BGrimm stock but I am getting sick of the possesive attitude of some breeders. That Deep Chunk Tom Hill/KoS price hike is some BS too, I shoulda bought that shit at 50. They have different customers at diff sites, period. As far as Elite, I am interested in the history of breeders, their beef with eachother, their rise or downfall, and how they conduct themselves with their customers....and of course finished product. The pollen chucker label has been thrown around so much as a negative...I see it as a positive, as long as, the breeder had a good selection process. It's up to us to find a sick F1 pheno, show that shit off, then either share or breed with it. Imagine the amazing poly-hybrid F4's that will be around in a few years because of the so-called "pollen-chucking" that is happening now. It was shady that Elite was illegal, but I have a feeling that I am going to find something great in those SoCal beans. I think "selection process" is what really counts. Just my 2 cents though and I am not nagging you Batman...just thinking aloud about how the taboo and comptetion that still exists in mj and breeding has created internet cliques, haters, trolls. I like CZ for the simple fact that beans are cheap and it is a collection of people from all the different mj sites that have agreed to leave their "home-site BS" at the door. No drama, no promotion. 

2 breeders that I think are doing it right. Supernatural and Karma.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Daaamn thats FIRE!


that's nothing take a look at the poop pheno.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea Elite got busted for selling seeds to a minor. You'd send cash to a female who was in on the deal with Elite, a man who had warrants for some kind of scam if memory serves me correct in Michigan. The kid who ordered the seeds did so and got caught by an angry parent who called the cops and they traced the money to the woman Elite worked with... and she rats out elite who had 100 or so plants going illegally. 

Do you know of or remember how Motarebel gave Elite his Moondawg cross before Mota had planned to sell thru his label.. (now currently listed on Canacollective) Elite quickly released Ultimate Moondawg this pissing Mota off, promised he'd stop selling it when confronted in an open forum, and never removed it from his sites catalog. Mota got pissed.. or so I read, lol. 

I bought these beans.. big yields. lol.

Alot of his gear, most..wasnt stable and lots of people with nanners. My moondawg had em too in late bloom. But 4oz off each one, I dealt with it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

@allowishus hey bro mr c was rong there 59$ again for the deep chunk


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> @allowishus hey bro mr c was rong there 50$ again for the deep chunk



well that made my week. Thx Hell!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Anyone picked up any packs of Haarlem? I want it like most of the GGG stains, but my wallet won't allow me.


I did couldnt help my self


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anybody else geting a bad vibe from ogr being able to drop goods at cz? Just not sitting well with me!


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> it's pot. what do you want it to look like? blue with flames coming out the Pistils ??... it's a tiny piece of a nugget that was left over. Just though it would be cool to share..
> 
> if I would have said I had grown it... would it have made a difference?


yes my good friend it would have i remember in the rd thread their rep who liked your response rd and the man who grew that as a better grower than anyone in the thread or something of that sort so ya blue flames would have been nice lol! but for real i think rd needs to shut their mouths and let the grows do the talking!!!!!!! no hate towards you at all sketch your my boy blue flames lol shit i only ever ventured into their waste of a 100 pages thread because of you!
like i said no disrespect and i actually hope rds shit turns out good especially yours!!! and i would way rather you grew the sample i saw anyway so i can get a true idea of what a pack of rd beans could do!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

i think almost everyone in this thread is extremely put off by ogr at cz!!! 
ph ya sketch i didnt want to post this in the rd thread but i gave a pack of my karma bitch to a friend he popped them and 5/10 were some super fucked up mutants like still baby seedlings that look crazy as shit way worse than your ddf5's ill take some pics when i visit him next hes actually the dude i give all my tude freebies to also and they were planted sametime as my spacedawgs that are already sexed. so its whatever this will be the last time i speak of rd and i know i wont be growing them anytime soon!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well with the way ogr run shit i dont think he will last!


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well with the way ogr run shit i dont think he will last!


lets hope he doesnt lol! forget ogr we want jj at the zon!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

Jj?.................


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea Elite got busted for selling seeds to a minor. You'd send cash to a female who was in on the deal with Elite, a man who had warrants for some kind of scam if memory serves me correct in Michigan. The kid who ordered the seeds did so and got caught by an angry parent who called the cops and they traced the money to the woman Elite worked with... and she rats out elite who had 100 or so plants going illegally.
> 
> Do you know of or remember how Motarebel gave Elite his Moondawg cross before Mota had planned to sell thru his label.. (now currently listed on Canacollective) Elite quickly released Ultimate Moondawg this pissing Mota off, promised he'd stop selling it when confronted in an open forum, and never removed it from his sites catalog. Mota got pissed.. or so I read, lol.
> 
> ...


ya the Elite story is something to def archive in the alltime "wtf" folder. The fact that he got busted with that many plants using his real addy and girls name, and that many well-respected breeders had trust in him with their stuff....was partially why I wanted to try these SoCal beans, both were worked to atleast an F2. Sold in 6-packs for a good price.

Sketchy- props to you for getting to sample those. I like your posts on the RD thread, I have RugBurn OG ready to go after summer and I think many of the ppl that are doubting now are going to see dank, but I also think many are/were waiting for Scott's/Doc's OG to be mass-released from the get-go. When those drop, it'll be big. 

Hell- I get a very bad OGR vibe as well. A week or so ago, that OGR intro thread was topped and I was baked and thought it was new. Read it all and thought OGR was a horrible fit. I was also a bit bugged by the price that Ink was charging. Not saying I want a cap at CZ....but 30 a bean is stupid imo.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Jj?.................


jj nyc top dawg!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> jj nyc top dawg!


Gotcha headbender




Agent orange update! Picked the nanners off and no return so far  been three days!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

I knew there were a lot of "og's" a lot of fake ass og kushes. But I just realised how many stupid ass ogs there are in cali. I knew a lot of ppl slap og on everything to make it sell, but I learned there are ogs named after every planet, at least 10 actors, presidents, and everything else you can imagine. ... and while everyone else is loving it, its really putting me off.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

ya mine were sterile i finished trimming the rest of the pheno that had naners and there is no seeds or premature seeds pods so im going to run her one more time cause she is some tasty fuckin smoke my other two phenos were nothing special.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> ya sketch i didnt want to post this in the rd thread but i gave a pack of my karma bitch to a friend he popped them and 5/10 were some super fucked up mutants like still baby seedlings that look crazy as shit way worse than your ddf5's ill take some pics when i visit him next hes actually the dude i give all my tude freebies to also and they were planted sametime as my spacedawgs that are already sexed. so its whatever this will be the last time i speak of rd and i know i wont be growing them anytime soon!


that sucks to hear bro but, in all reality you should post them... it's info and could help out others in if they want to gamble with them or not. for me it was opposite my 4 KB beans I cracked are pretty uniform in there growth and hardly show any real difference.












(Karma Bitch are the three in the back and one on the left)
but, the good news is for better or worse these beans are out there and people will be posting stuff soon enough.. Myself included obviously  and I'm a picky SOB



headbender said:


> yes my good friend it would have i remember in the rd thread their rep who liked your response rd and the man who grew that as a better grower than anyone in the thread or something of that sort so ya blue flames would have been nice lol! but for real i think rd needs to shut their mouths and let the grows do the talking!!!!!!! no hate towards you at all sketch your my boy blue flames lol shit i only ever ventured into their waste of a 100 pages thread because of you!
> like i said no disrespect and i actually hope rds shit turns out good especially yours!!! and i would way rather you grew the sample i saw anyway so i can get a true idea of what a pack of rd beans could do!!


 It's is sadly a waste....it started out as a good thread then it just got to much negative momentum and it's a unstoppable monster now. they are F1's, Info is hard to find, they are expensive... pretty much all that keeps getting repeated it would seem.

And trust me brotha... RDMI is good fucking people's. might come off as abrasive online but, he is complete chill lax in person. heck I only said "man it be cool if Scott could try my stuff" and the next thing I know Mr.d is posting how she is looking at my stuff and it's impressive. call me a lame but, I found that to be very clutch of him to do. I mean in all reality he could of got popped at the airport all because he was trying to help me out..

The smoke I had from Scott and RDMI was some of the best (not grown by me) herb I have had in while. It takes a lot for me to get giggly,munchies,paranoia high. like I would think is the deal with most of us here.


----------



## sfttailpaul (Jun 1, 2012)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


Like Blackwater BUT BE CAREFUL of CALI seeds. I got 4 strains, 10 of each and 39 of the 40 turned out to be Hermies. This was between 3 growers so we ruled out that one's single mistakes forming a stress to produce the Hermie trait. Cali could care less and didn't do Jack $hit. ALSO, ALL the plants looked exactly alike, IE: color, leaf size and shape, growth vigor, and etc., etc., etc....
Funny when 2 were Hybrids, 1 Sat and 1 Ind, but again, they all looked identical!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> ya sketch i didnt want to post this in the rd thread but i gave a pack of my karma bitch to a friend he popped them and 5/10 were some super fucked up mutants like still baby seedlings that look crazy as shit way worse than your ddf5's ill take some pics when i visit him next hes actually the dude i give all my tude freebies to also and they were planted sametime as my spacedawgs that are already sexed. so its whatever this will be the last time i speak of rd and i know i wont be growing them anytime soon!


that sucks to hear bro but, in all reality you should post them... it's info and could help out others in if they want to gamble with them or not. for me it was opposite my 4 KB beans I cracked are pretty uniform in there growth and hardly show any real difference.












(Karma Bitch are the three in the back and one on the left)
but, the good news is for better or worse these beans are out there and people will be posting stuff soon enough.. Myself included obviously  and I'm a picky SOB



headbender said:


> yes my good friend it would have i remember in the rd thread their rep who liked your response rd and the man who grew that as a better grower than anyone in the thread or something of that sort so ya blue flames would have been nice lol! but for real i think rd needs to shut their mouths and let the grows do the talking!!!!!!! no hate towards you at all sketch your my boy blue flames lol shit i only ever ventured into their waste of a 100 pages thread because of you!
> like i said no disrespect and i actually hope rds shit turns out good especially yours!!! and i would way rather you grew the sample i saw anyway so i can get a true idea of what a pack of rd beans could do!!


 It's is sadly a waste....it started out as a good thread then it just got to much negative momentum and it's a unstoppable monster now. they are F1's, Info is hard to find, they are expensive... pretty much all that keeps getting repeated it would seem.

And trust me brotha... RDMI is good fucking people's. might come off as abrasive online but, he is complete chill lax in person. heck I only said "man it be cool if Scott could try my stuff" and the next thing I know Mr.d is posting how she is looking at my stuff and it's impressive. call me a lame but, I found that to be very clutch of him to do. I mean in all reality he could of got popped at the airport all because he was trying to help me out..

The smoke I had from Scott and RDMI was some of the best (not grown by me) herb I have had in while. It takes a lot for me to get giggly,munchies,paranoia high. like I would think is the deal with most of us here.



Shit.... double post


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

thats good their good peeps i honestly dont wish any negative energy their way it was just a little offputting after those crazy mutants and that ridiculous thread, but the other five look pretty uniform like yours so who knows he could have just got unlucky or fucked em up hes not the best grower too lazy to learn! hopefully everything does turn out good for rd im always rooting for good u.s breeders, theres some great up and comers now but more can never hurt seems like europe is starting to fall behind lol its only a matter of time! them coming and meeting you is pretty damn cool bro i would have been there in a second you can never learn or spread enough knowledge in this game plus im sure it was awesome to have a session with them!! but until i see more grow shows rd wont be leaving the vault and meeting the dirt anytime soon.

its too bad your not near my neck of the woods sketch you seem like a cool dude, and the first to friend request me lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

sfttailpaul said:


> Like Blackwater BUT BE CAREFUL of CALI seeds. I got 4 strains, 10 of each and 39 of the 40 turned out to be Hermies. This was between 3 growers so we ruled out that one's single mistakes forming a stress to produce the Hermie trait. Cali could care less and didn't do Jack $hit. ALSO, ALL the plants looked exactly alike, IE: color, leaf size and shape, growth vigor, and etc., etc., etc....
> Funny when 2 were Hybrids, 1 Sat and 1 Ind, but again, they all looked identical!


just a question but how do forty hybrid plants look exactly alike sounds a little exaggerated to me brotha ever heard of phenotypes?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> thats good their good peeps i honestly dont wish any negative energy their way it was just a little offputting after those crazy mutants and that ridiculous thread, but the other five look pretty uniform like yours so who knows he could have just got unlucky or fucked em up hes not the best grower too lazy to learn! hopefully everything does turn out good for rd im always rooting for good u.s breeders, theres some great up and comers now but more can never hurt seems like europe is starting to fall behind lol its only a matter of time! them coming and meeting you is pretty damn cool bro i would have been there in a second you can never learn or spread enough knowledge in this game plus im sure it was awesome to have a session with them!! but until i see more grow shows rd wont be leaving the vault and meeting the dirt anytime soon.
> 
> its too bad your not near my neck of the woods sketch you seem like a cool dude, and the first to friend request me lol


Naw,naw... I have not met Scott or Mrs.D in person just Rare D MI, what happen was I gifted him some OGPK, we were just bullshitting smoking the samples we had brought with us and I mentioned that it be cool if Scott could try this out and give a opinion on it and RDMI took it upon himself to (liberate it's freedom to Colorado) for scott and Mrs.D to try out. Then Mrs.D posted in the RD thread . after Rare D MI brought some of Scott's homegrown GTH#1 back to Mitten and gifted me the buds I posted along with some new testers  Lee Roy (triangle x RD#2) and two others I'm slipping the names on atm...

I'd take that offer to toke with them up in a min lol. from what I hear scott welcomes people with Elbow sized Dab hits... LOL now that's a welcome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the support .... you guys are a kewl bunch of fuckers  

That being said, i will be shutting down my pm's and leaving here for a who knows how long time. Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around 

Thanks for the good times people! Ill see you on the other side 

say no to labcoats

Dizzle - out


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thanks everyone for the support .... you guys are a kewl bunch of fuckers  That being said, i will be shutting down my pm's and leaving here for a who knows how long time. Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around Thanks for the good times people! Ill see you on the other side say no to labcoatsDizzle - out


i wish you the best of luck dizzle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thanks everyone for the support .... you guys are a kewl bunch of fuckers
> 
> That being said, i will be shutting down my pm's and leaving here for a who knows how long time. Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;6J2JhiPPdK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J2JhiPPdK4[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

What's up with dizzle?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

....................Eh?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

left the forum


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

No shit? I caught that much of it. No reason?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

did you read one....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> did you read one....


Wow, you're fucking cool, smartass.




Dizzle Frost said:


> Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around


^^
This was why I was wondering. Don't want to say? What the fuck ever.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

dizzle is movin on to bigger and better things.

good luck diz.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 1, 2012)

I got a ogr "the white" going in my guerilla outdoor. 
Never seen any one grow his shit outdoor I'll put her threw hell!
So far she's as tough as the rest.

Good luck at cv drizzle frost!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wow, you're fucking cool, smartass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone simply stating he is leaving and saying good bye is not good enough for you so your attitude is what the fuck ever. instead of a take care, or later dude...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dizzle is movin on to bigger and better things.


So he's gonna start breeding?

That or his own forum, or both...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

Yup. You have fun in your make believe elitist land. Being a coy smartass on purpose is cool. You're cool. Obviously he left for Cv for what was said, bigger and better things. Good, I'm happy for him. It's awesome. No need for your elitist douchebaggary.



SketchyGrower said:


> someone simply stating he is leaving and saying good bye is not good enough for you so your attitude is what the fuck ever. instead of a take care, or later dude...


----------



## taaldow (Jun 1, 2012)

*i wish you the best of luck dizzle baby....*


Dizzle Frost said:


> Thanks everyone for the support .... you guys are a kewl bunch of fuckers
> 
> That being said, i will be shutting down my pm's and leaving here for a who knows how long time. Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around
> 
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

lol.... really? wtf.... I'm an *elitist?. Sweet! *do I get like a card or something to carry around? like to know how I'm in the know when JJ just informed us he is breeding or might be... good for him if so! damn i'm a pretty uninformed elitist


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't care who informed you of what. Keep on with the douche attitude, rockstar. It's really cool.



SketchyGrower said:


> lol.... really? wtf.... I'm an *elitist?. Sweet! *do I get like a card or something to carry around? like to know how I'm in the know when JJ just informed me he is breeding or might be... good for him if so! damn i'm a pretty uninformed elitist


----------



## guwall (Jun 1, 2012)

I think elitist was defiantly the wrong choice of vocabulary. But, you could have just told him, right?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;qEjGsegAwpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEjGsegAwpI[/video]



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Don't care who informed you of what. Keep on with the douche attitude, rockstar. It's really cool.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dizzle is movin on to bigger and better things. good luck diz.


As soon as he realizes they arent so bigger or better he'll be back.... I just got a PM from INK (illuminati) telling me why he's doing business somewhere else now. It's kind of the reason I only buy where I buy and not where some of you do.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Dizzle I def need to get some sorta contact info for u bro if ur leavin here. Pm me if u haven't already left . Ill be seeing you around for sure bro!.........(wow after 2k pgs u kinda get attached to ppl)


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Everyone better step up there seed buying game.... US govt is trying to/about to own the internet. Then were fucked.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Everyone better step up there seed buying game.... US govt is trying to/about to own the internet. Then were fucked.


http://blogs.ajc.com/bob-barr-blog/2010/06/21/government-pushing-to-control-internet/


that would be a sad fucking day indeed.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> As soon as he realizes they arent so bigger or better he'll be back.... I just got a PM from INK (illuminati) telling me why he's doing business somewhere else now. It's kind of the reason I only buy where I buy and not where some of you do.


yeah i hope it works out for him. but i know what you're saying. i dont venture over there anymore...probably some of the same reasons...


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

We should not let battles on other threads affect the mellow vibes this thread radiates.

I was a little curious about Dizzle and why/where/etc but I have gathered enough
clues now. He must be off to cannaventure? to continue his breeding/selling/giving of beans


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Have yoy guys ever thought about humans are a parasite. A weed just growing and spreading hate and death over a beautiful planet... caring about nothings survival but our own. Competing with anything else around us. Crazy, like we actually are a disease. I've thought about it when I get really baked and also think maybe every human is really a microscopic cell and our whole planet may be a molecule in a huge organism. I'm sure you guys think of crazy shit too sometims.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Have yoy guys ever thought about humans are a parasite. A weed just growing and spreading hate and death over a beautiful planet... caring about nothings survival but our own. Competing with anything else around us. Crazy, like we actually are a disease. I've thought about it when I get really baked and also think maybe every human is really a microscopic cell and our whole planet may be a molecule in a huge organism. I'm sure you guys think of crazy shit too sometims.


lmao gotta love stoner thoughts.

yeah, we're a parasite, i think most people know that.

i had a similar "huge organism" stoner thought once brought on by the end of one of the men in black movies...where they open up that door and see that their world is in some much larger creatures gym locker.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

I sometimes go down that path.. but, most of the time I'm tripping. connecting the dots where we started going wrong and started living for want instead of need... damn now I want to eat some fungus lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 1, 2012)

Dizzle is Frost brothers on cz.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Na9-jV_OJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Na9-jV_OJI[/video]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dizzle is Frost brothers on cz.


ahhhhhhh, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Have yoy guys ever thought about humans are a parasite. A.


Yes, but what I like to think about is how we are riding the greatest space ship ever imagined when you think about it.
Self sustaining with all the requirements needed to travel through space at a zillion miles an hour

*The spaceship spins at over 1000 miles per hour, taking 24 hours, our day, to make one rotation. The spaceship revolves around the mother ship &#8220;The Sun,&#8221; (can you imagine the weird beings that operate that ship?)at 30 kilometers a second or 67,000 miles per hour, taking one year to make one revolution

Earth, Sun and the other ships in the fleet (planets, moons, asteroids and comets) revolves around the galaxy at 885,139 kilometers per second or 550,000 miles per hour, taking 225 million years to make one rotation around the galaxy.

http://www.costellospaceart.com/html/how_fast_is_the_earth_moving_.html *


----------



## Airwave (Jun 1, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> [video=youtube;-Na9-jV_OJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Na9-jV_OJI[/video]


That's the first thing I thought of too. The agent has a point.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thanks everyone for the support .... you guys are a kewl bunch of fuckers
> 
> That being said, i will be shutting down my pm's and leaving here for a who knows how long time. Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around
> 
> ...



Best of luck Dizzle! I will def be buying some of your gear.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

my last harvest Goo:


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 1, 2012)

And on a different note, I found a bodhiseeds update. 



bodhiseeds said:


> bbay package is in the mail lost somewhere, or in the postmasters growroom...lol
> 
> im praying for it to show up soon...
> 
> ...


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

My current grow vanilla kush and blueberry OG, about to be harvested:


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

my buddies grow white widow:


----------



## snodome (Jun 1, 2012)

here is a good one, which riu member is this?



> BUFFALO (AP) -- A Buffalo police officer has been charged with running a marijuana-growing operation inside a warehouse in the city.
> The U.S. Attorney's Office says Officer Jorge Melendez and a second man, Jason Elardo, were growing more than 1,000 plants inside the well-equipped location. Melendez was arrested at police headquarters Thursday after his shift.
> Court documents show investigators have been watching the property since being tipped to the operation last May. City property records indicate Melendez and Elardo bought the building in December 2007.
> The pair made initial appearances in federal court and were ordered held for a detention hearing Friday. Neither has yet hired a lawyer.
> Police Commissioner Daniel Derenda says Melendez, the son of a late, retired officer, is off the force. He'd been an officer for four years.


found the link: http://www.buffalonews.com/incoming/article880995.ece


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

I think my skills have improved since last go around, I have some pics of great white shark and blz bud just have to find them on my external.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 1, 2012)

1000 plants, god damn.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

great white shark and blz bud:


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't find bohdi seeds to save my life or gage green genetics.

anybody ever heard of Diabolic Funxta or Erdbeer?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> great white shark and blz bud:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2194650View attachment 2194651


Thanks man


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

check this out, here in the bay area where I live you can buy what they call a tarantula which is Pre-rolled joint filled with high grade purple, dipped in hash oil, kief, and high grade shake. Oh yeah the dispensary is called the Green Door.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my buddies grow white widow:
> 
> View attachment 2194642


seriously dude?

http://www.whitewidowmarijuanaseeds.com/


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> seriously dude?
> 
> http://www.whitewidowmarijuanaseeds.com/


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2012)

yea,i was about to call that,but ya beat me to it.........thats just sad.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

he is growing white widow but no thats not his pic but his does look very much like that, almost exactly but not quite as frosty.

here is his: I have so damn many pics I forget which is which.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> check this out, here in the bay area where I live you can buy what they call a tarantula which is Pre-rolled joint filled with high grade purple, dipped in hash oil, kief, and high grade shake. Oh yeah the dispensary is called the Green Door.
> 
> View attachment 2194671


Dude, you need to lay off this shit, its gettin to ya


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

what to crack when the crackin gets good?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what to crack when the crackin gets good?




SWEET.......


----------



## blissfest (Jun 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what to crack when the crackin gets good?


I have the same problem. I have room to crack around 20 beans, but cant make up my mind what I want to run, fuck I hate it when that happens


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> he is growing white widow but no thats not his pic but his does look very much like that, almost exactly but not quite as frosty.
> 
> here is his: I have so damn many pics I forget which is which.
> 
> View attachment 2194748


you really need to fuck off


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2012)

hahahahahahha


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

dear dizzle , 

you are my favorite uncle fucker.

~gud


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

splish splash got those mms x hindu takin a bath (3)

time to go find me some frost bros.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> well thats what his looks like what can i say, who cares if it comes from somewhere else and man you guys spend a lot of time on the internet. i can just imagine a bunch of little piss ants that never get laid and beat up in high school and now this is there home where no one can see them. just thought I would come on here and fuck with you all again since it has been a while you know like the good ole times.......bunch of sorry individuals I mean look at yourselves you spend everyday on here talking about the same shit, now thats sad so you fuck off.



Go away wannabe !!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Go away wannabe !!!!!!!


 you too poser...  sup brother mang?


----------



## genuity (Jun 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> splish splash got those mms x hindu takin a bath (3)
> 
> time to go find me some frost bros.


i know that is going to be on hell of an cross


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 1, 2012)

@mdj dude you cant come up in here with breeder photos lol this is the collective we know every pic lol
what makes this thread great and its users! And you and hazey funny as shit! Thanks for the laugh i needed
it


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you too poser...  sup brother mang?




Whats up brother from another mother....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats up brother from another mother....


 getting ready for danzig next thursday, and maiden like a week or so later.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> getting ready for danzig next thursday, and maiden like a week or so later.


I seen Iron Maiden in I think 1984-85? in Detroit, kickass show.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> getting ready for danzig next thursday, and maiden like a week or so later.




Very cool,Need ya to get me a maiden shirt(And i will pay this time)

Would much appreciate you doing that for me.

Alice is great in concert.You should enjoy very much.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

I gave your pics a like, then I read on and found out they are not yours but you tried to pass them off as your grow.


I am deeply disappointed, I thought better of you, Jenks.




mdjenks said:


> well thats what his looks like what can i say, who cares if it comes from somewhere else and man you guys spend a lot of time on the internet. i can just imagine a bunch of little piss ants that never get laid and beat up in high school and now this is there home where no one can see them. just thought I would come on here and fuck with you all again since it has been a while you know like the good ole times.......bunch of sorry individuals I mean look at yourselves you spend everyday on here talking about the same shit, now thats sad so you fuck off.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I seen Iron Maiden in I think 1984-85? in Detroit, kickass show.


 i saw them years ago, probably around that same time period once, then i saw them last year.. they're are far from my favorite band, but they put on a good show.. i'm really exicted about danzig as he's going to play some misfits shit at this show as it's part of his legacy tour..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I gave your pics a like, then I read on and found out they are not yours but you tried to pass them off as your grow.
> 
> 
> I am deeply disappointed, I thought better of you, Jenks.


 i'll never understand why people do this.. makes no sense to me whatsover.. my plants might not be the bestest out there, but if i grew them, i'm proud of them, and i'd never think about posting a pix from the net up as my own.. fucking embarrassing and all the jr detectives around here, you know you're going to get busted, lmao..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Very cool,Need ya to get me a maiden shirt(And i will pay this time)
> 
> Would much appreciate you doing that for me.
> 
> Alice is great in concert.You should enjoy very much.


 lemme know what shirt you want this time mm..


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

GK
Sometime back Esko put out some limited release beans but I forgot what they are.
Have you ever heard of Eskos =

I have two AK-47 x Shiva or Skunk?
and I have three Shiva/skunk?
I planted the others during winter and they never germed. I dunno if it was my fault or not but I am gonna try these.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lemme know what shirt you want this time mm..



Hope i can get a early look at whats avaliable.
But sure will let ya know my friend.
Envy you for sure,I would almost give my right nut to go(dont use them much anymore )


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i'll never understand why people do this.. makes no sense to me whatsover.. my plants might not be the bestest out there, but if i grew them, i'm proud of them, and i'd never think about posting a pix from the net up as my own.. fucking embarrassing and all the jr detectives around here, you know you're going to get busted, lmao..


I agree however thats all small potatos, over the hill, in the past, etc, etc.
The big question goes unanswered.

Who really trimmed the infamous mdjenk bud?
Tthe Rolls Royce of trimmed bud, the 11 on a scale of 1 - 10.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Hope i can get a early look at whats avaliable.
> But sure will let ya know my friend.
> Envy you for sure,I would almost give my right nut to go(dont use them much anymore )


 didn't you almost donate the right nut a few years ago in an axe incident mm?? i'd think after that experience, you'd value them a bit more...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 1, 2012)

I have huge doubts on the pure nl5 going around now days.

My friend rimmeo who saved it, An returned to to Nev Said this.....


listen i was there when he was arrested his main guy marcel sold me the seeds they were sapose to be sold that year but operation green merchart prvented any of these seeds to be distributed he sold to ben donkers who had the seeds destroyed so i was one of the few who got them does the bag say NL xx ? belive me or ask him your self if he feels like telling the story


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> didn't you almost donate the right nut a few years ago in an axe incident mm?? i'd think after that experience, you'd value them a bit more...




I still have nightmares about that.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I still have nightmares about that.....


 i do too and it didn't even happen to me...


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 1, 2012)

So my e-mail accout says I have had 3 pm's over the last couple of days yet I have none in my inbox?????????????????


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 1, 2012)

PMs? Or notifications?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 1, 2012)

PM's, I get sent an e-mail when I have private messages yet there is nothing when I log in.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 1, 2012)

Ineed to get dizzle into making some fems if he's going pro.....

My MNS auction seeds arrived today 
whooot!
Outdoor Cbd - 70% indica

Finally I can try some MNS fems, kinda..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Lilbsdad I got the emailk motifications for our pms yesterday, a few days late. Somethins buggy. Its usually instant.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 1, 2012)

that mss x sounds like it could be some fire gud.. can't wait to see what you can work with them..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

oh my pics of my stuff are real, try and disprove it i dare u.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

ak47 x shiva = kashmir glory hole

and , the shiva (fems) he has available on sannie shop : http://www.sanniesshop.com/shiva-feminized.html

*

the problem with those seeds you got? me. that's who.

fucking e$ko. for some reason, dude sends me seeds that weren't dry... and somewhere in an extensive chat session, tells me to leave them open-air couple weeks before the package shows.

aaaaaaaaaah... nigz... im fucking stoned 100% of the time.

so the package comes & i pop them straight into the fridge. why? im stupid & always stoned.

few days later im diggin in his ass about low germ rates... until we figure out the issue i noted above.

anyway, i cracked a few glory holes... got a mom... and now a table full.

this pheno isnt very stretchy & is slow to stack & is on the way out after one more run.

kashmir golry hole , shiva leaning :


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't care if you like me or not. i can grow the finest bud around just like some of you. I just don't devote my life to this pathetic site and talk about it all day. My friends would run circles around most of you. just cause you don't have bohdi beans or green gage genetics doesn't mean shit. i can get shit from dispensaries way before you can order them from some over priced bank.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

I just get a kick out of winding you bean geeks up!


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

see on the west coast where the finest herb is people don't care about who has what they like what they like and share it amongst each other and don't spend all their time waiting for some strain to drop because their are far better strains available at are finger tips.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

I suppose most of you have never heard of girl scout cookies one the strongest strains around or platinum cream soda or cherry pie or platinum cookies or silver back gorilla or martian fruit and so on.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

And actually I've heard of all of those and where do you get your info? Its like arguing with a little kid, just keep making up stupid bullshit and making things up to look cool you sure are desperate to fit in.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

most breeders in the US come from cali, where do you think amsterdam and every other place got the genetics to make new strains? yeah thats right cali, northern cali back in the 60's when a select few traveled the world and collected all the landrace strains and started making different strains. read a book and learn something.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Now you know every strain I've ever heard of? Your nothing short of magical. I know mote strains and more about growing cannabis, breeders, breeding, everything, than you will ever learn. And ask ANYBODY who really knows shit and they will tell you 90% of the strains you THINK you have access to are FAKE or RENAMED because dumbass bitches like you fall for it and pay for the hyped and mites. That sure does sound like generosity to me. I could start naming off tons of cali breeders/growers and the strains they hoard but I'm done arguing with you its not fun anymore. Makes me sad anyone can be so patheric.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Why don't you just keep growing that rope you call weed and hang yourself with it.... ignored.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

now you sound like a little school girl that has nothing to say but insults.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

i know :

'wood blows away my legion og skillz.
'wood knows how to grow in some coco.
'wood likes seeds.
'wood grows on the regular.


& etc...

maybe he's fiesty tonight & you jenks are like a tapeworm in his gut.

ps there are some super fine cali farmers... for sure i know this ...as blue dream sits on my tables 

smokin his plush tonight as well. 
we gonna get at you asap homie.

emailing skywalker og so.cal guy now.

[youtube]sftEYVYEoew&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I don't care if you like me or not. i can grow the finest bud around just like some of you. I just don't devote my life to this pathetic site and talk about it all day. My friends would run circles around most of you. just cause you don't have bohdi beans or green gage genetics doesn't mean shit. i can get shit from dispensaries way before you can order them from some over priced bank.


Sorry to hear that. Anger & hate & envy & deceit are soul robbing emotions. If we allow them to rent space in our heads, they will move into our hearts. They will then harden our hearts making it impossible to love and be loved. I would not wish them upon anyone.

Free yourself before its too late


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

boneheadbob I'm not angry or hate anyone or have any envy towards anyone so save the buddhist rhetoric for someone else. I just call it like I see it.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

Chocolate Rain 
Code: BCcr
2 $28.32 $56.63 
Drizella 
Code: DYNdr
1 $28.32 $28.32 
Subtotal: $84.95
Shipping cost: $12.27
Reward points: 45
Points in use (231 points): $29.07

Total cost: $68.14

Notes: MT Hood Huckleberry F2 freebee



Just ordered from Sannie and used my reward points for a free pack

Seedbank Rating = 5 fat stars!!
Free Esko!! for his own forum!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

O there are a lot of fine cali farmers. Lots of good genetics and growers too. But more scandal than I ever want to be a part of. The notion that everyone from cali is automatically a super grower and is automatically a generous doctor is bullshit. And there's tons of noobs that think because some other ppl have b een growing dank in cali for 30 years that the noobs get some kinda of credit for bragging about someone elses success. Wtf have YOU ever done jenks? U sure talk a lot about "cali ppl" and "your friends"... don't bother answering I can't see your replies anyways.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Chocolate Rain
> Code: BCcr
> 2 $28.32 $56.63
> Drizella
> ...



This will be my second cash order since the banks stopped international debit cards.

Peak seeds got my money and skunk is on the way


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> boneheadbob I'm not angry or hate anyone or have any envy towards anyone so save the buddhist rhetoric for someone else. I just call it like I see it.


Posting someone elses pics and trying to pass them for your own is not "calling it like I see it"
It is being dishonest & deceitful and even Buddha cannot fix that


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

my pics of my grow are real, I was trying to put my buddy up, next time i see him i will put up pics of his shit. for you all try reading orange sunshine if you want a history lesson in landrace strains and how they came to cali and started what is now the strain game.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

wow jenks your so fucking stupid its ridiculous any clone only strain like you speak of (which weve all heard of by the way) came from a seed at somepoint you think all these clone onlys originated from thin air get a fucking clue man! its people like us who love popping beans that find the next elites! so if you want to bring your uneducated ass on riu go somewhere else your not fooling anyone here buddy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 1, 2012)

707 just started bringing the funk. Smells just like sd. Man I am excited for the next few weeks. 
Blue dream representing too. But so far it's pretty much slap you across the face pineapple. 
That lemon g I smoked yesterday tasted damn good.

The shish99 I just smoked was grown better.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

how the fuck does this guy honestly think hes gonna teach us something? just like when he came in here talking shit acting like he discovered gage green lol wtf, everyone was like ya whats new were all testers for them lol wtf mdjenks go back to your inner species erotica!


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

you obviously have know idea where the origins of all strains come from. I never said a clone didn't come from a seed so you are misread or only pick and choose what you want. And you are all are far from creating elites, it all depends on what you like and what you want to create so get off your high horse headbender because you know not what you say. If you where creating some elite strain which doesn't exist cause like i said it just depends on what you like you are delusional. I have a feeling your education is minimal at most.

DO YOUR SELF A FAVOR AND READ ORANGE SUNSHINE


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

i didnt say creating elites i said finding elites and yes thats partly what were all doing! 

bhb i would love to get some of those mt hood huckleberry freebies but last time i put in a request on my freebies i received something else and i would be placing the order solely for the freebies lol!

education minimal? lol okay dude look at my rep bar less posts twice the the rep my pics speak for themselves, your pics make fun of yourself!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> not desperate I think you are full of shit and have never heard of those strains because they don't come from seed banks only local breeders and are not available on the web and most only in clone form. And for you to say that about cali just tells me how ignorant you are, we are free to share here and make money legally off this medicine.


Do you even know what makes girl scout cookies or cherry pie without using the internet? and I highly doubt you are getting any of those elite clone only strains. I know that because of how big a fag you act. and they def only share the crap in cali.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 1, 2012)

Classic seeds are dropping these any time...


> hi everyone in a few more weeks my seeds will be dry enough to ship .they will have 2 small amounts of #1 talk of kabul a indica and #2 Afghooie x romulan these can be bought but can not be your free choice anything else is fair game on past and present offering .they will count in your buy 2 get one free count but can not be your free choice .so if you wait a little longer they are #3 Afghooie x Purpurea Tensinesus, which to save time and typing will just be purpurea in the other pre drop info .#4 Afgooie x Pride of Afghanistan, #5 romulan joes IBL what else its romulan #6 Cinderella -99 IBL #7 C-99 x Strawberry diesel #8Strawberry Diesel IBL #9 Jack Frost x Purpurea #10 Jack Frost x Chemdog #11 Chemdog x Alpha Diesel # 12[Chemdog x C-99] X Purpurea #13 [Chemdog x C-99]X [Chemdog x Alpha diesel]X to purpurea #14 [Chemdog x c-99] X[chemdog x Alpha Diesel] these are all from origional genetics and f-2 or in some caase from the first public offering ,thats the beauty of saving strains and not opening every pack .same deal like i said up top as all ways buy 2 get 1 free same price 45 clams



That joes Romulan an c99 f2. Sound insane!!!!!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 1, 2012)

Told you that headband smells just like the sd, has a little of that OG funk though. 43 days and my CZ order shows up unopened and unmolested. Unfuckingbelievable. There are some really good growers out in Cali and some REALLY bad ones. The really good ones don't talk about how good they are because they can show you. We have all seen your untrimmed bud and heard you run your mouth on thats how you like it. You are just a troll jenks and it is obvious...............go start another anti-seed collector thread or something. Your like that kid in school who would always talk shit and get his ass kicked, but continued to talk shit. It's like you want to be put on blast so you get attention


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

i love my headband its a little finicky but when you nail it down it rewards you with huge yeilds of sd superfunk!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my pics of my grow are real, I was trying to put my buddy up, next time i see him i will put up pics of his shit. for you all try reading orange sunshine if you want a history lesson in landrace strains and how they came to cali and started what is now the strain game.


No one gives a shit what you think, post, lie about.. Jesus Christ the last thing I or anyone else here wants is a "lesson" from you. Can't you go bother the folks in the talk and toke threads. They might care what you have to say. Look for Uncle Buck. Him and you might get along.



LILBSDAD said:


> ...go start another anti-seed collector thread or something. Your like that kid in school who would always talk shit and get his ass kicked, but continued to talk shit. It's like you want to be put on blast so you get attention


Agreed. Jenks go do that. 
Also here is a thread on another forum Mr. Jenks if you really want to get some help and try to step up your game..HERE. You might get some self enlightenment and insight to what is going on with yourself.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

this guy wtf, their clone only cause there is no seeds hence the name CLONE ONLY!

and no two seed plants are identical so once that super special pheno is found it wont be again maybe something close but not exactly the same!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

That fucking dimension did you crawl out of?


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

i have a safeway and get girl scout cookies once a year!!!! lol couldnt resist!!
plus most gsc in dispensaries is not the original and most dispensary med arent very special anyway!

lol lets see books i have read multiple times, marijuana botany, eds oaksterdam course guide, dj short, mel frank, marijuana horticulture, and the list goes on but i geuss im under read lol just like the rest of us here! im done replying to your bullshit dont you got a donkey to go tend to!!!

if only there was a dislike button lol that would get this attention whore to leave or maybe not since it seems he loves the negative attention!


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

you all are quite the bunch of non educated under read individuals. someday you will learn and pick up a book and then you will see the ways of your mistakes.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

how often do we have to do this md?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 1, 2012)

well time for me to take a break from your clique and i will visit you sometime in the future and school you again.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> you're obviously dumb as shit as clones have to come from a seed at some point and some dispenseries don't sell seeds only clones!


you can't sell seeds of a specific pheno, which most clone only strains are.

lmfao, can't wait to get schooled again. i wonder what we'll learn next time on the mdjerk-off show...


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

lol not even close and i guarantee any of my smoke compares with top shit in cali!!
thanks cmt i dont know how many times he wants me to repeat how seeds work lol!

you guys wants some of my seeds i can promise you they are identical to the mother plant lol! jenks i got plenty for all your top cali dudes too lol clone only seeds baby!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> well time for me to take a break from your clique and i will visit you sometime in the future and school you again.


I already got schooled today.



hazey grapes said:


> all i know is that if masterkush skunk was used instead of afghani after the illegal paraquat eradications of "fuck your fascist military industrial complex i'm just chillin'!" los cucarachas to keep everyone blazing indoors, the weed market would be no more indica than 50% with stuff like jack herer being even more common than skunk #1 actually is now.
> 
> at least there's still fresh genes out there to be tapped with an almost infinite (don't know no fancy word for "really a fucking lot!") variety of superior genes worked up from those 1988 "really? you call that skunk #1 shit as good as columbian gold sven?" original building blocks.
> 
> even though C99 isn't a favorite smoke, i now know for sure it's an awesome strain that doesn't fuck shit up with "bag appeal" and that has to speed slow stuff up in flowering at least a little. it's a great breeder that'll help the next generation of breeders do way better than skunk #1 which ain't trippy at all and that's more of a mid than 75% any day.


Hahhaa. Only on Rollitup I swear.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 1, 2012)

ahh shit i gotta go back and get the scoop on the new gossip again. .


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 1, 2012)

headbender said:


> i love my headband its a little finicky but when you nail it down it rewards you with huge yeilds of sd superfunk!


Yeah I can def see that I'm gonna have to get to know this 707 before I can really make her do her magic. I'm excited for the challenge.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

ill tell you now shes a nute whore i can easily feed 2000 ppm of biocanna with a very hot soil mix in mid bloom, give her more cal mag then norml and extra nitrogen in early flowering and that should give ya a good start at figuring her out. also not sure if you into foxtails but she will do that alot if too close to the lights and all the magic happens when you take her 10.5 11 weeks my last round of headband was a record for me 2400 watts 5.5ps


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea I felt the same way with Bandana.. mine is more leaning 707... love the plant tho. Its totally dank bud. But I was all kinds of fucking her up the first time I ran her. Jkahn said he didn't like how his was looking at first either.. but now after getting used to how she feeds I got it nailed and my current one looks fantastic.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks man I def gave her a hot mix. She also got top dressed. And I'm thinking she's gonna need one more top dress. But sho far she has been everything I was told and expected.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> well time for me to take a break from your clique and i will visit you sometime in the future and school you again.


[video=youtube;r2YyTpXkges]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2YyTpXkges&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

Where's the classic droppin at scarhole?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 1, 2012)

Seed depot



> *classic seeds*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

im gonna take some pics of my seven spacedawgs for you guys tonight they look so damn good in veg just invredibly healthy and beautiful and very uniform


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm taking some more pics of my gage testers tommorow. I started them flowering today


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

im a huge proponent of running something a few times... it always gets better round 2 ...or round 3.

707 & gud however = a no go
strains of all type looking nice. but that shit just cant live in my hands for some reason. dashed again.
remembering the headband nugz i had two years ago, you guys are lucky to have that fickle bitch. 

just made my first gp stmpr bx mom in a small container ...so my test grow is getting ready to jump off.
and imma cut the other (2) phenos tomorrow... i got both snowman & purple elephant leaning whores for sure. 
those gage boys will be stoked to see some progress. 

i hear so much about girl scout cookies lately... never seen a single photo.
but whatever... i got strains, he got strains, she got strains, & they got strains.

seeds seeds they fall from the sky & clone onlys always make me smile.


----------



## headbender (Jun 1, 2012)

awesome kab cant wait to see those that cross sounds super dank pink chemdags here kab comes!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm taking some more pics of my gage testers tommorow. I started them flowering today


same here LoL! put the IHF2 in flower today. can't wait to see what these little ladies can do.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

just put down 12 spacedawgs today.

two weeks pre-veg on these 

then BOOM ! flower time.

next up on the tables = alphadawg
next crack = jkahn's nebula x alien fire
after that crack = chimera c4

put down a killing field in 3 gal coco today... tester 4 weeks in looking purple (hydro).

one of these days imma keep a whole run to the head!

killing fields @ 3.5 - 4 wks


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

Coool. I got some Spacedawg about a month away.. Love the Dawg!! & took mad cuts for some of my friends.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

lately, i've been doing 3 to 5 days preveg.

two weeks preveg to ensure one dry zip per cut the first time run ...on SD.

my blue dream testers gonna be ready in 4 weeks too... cant wait to get some in a jar!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2012)

Gud that SpaceDawg blows up. I get 3 zips off a 2week veg in a 1.5gal container under a 600. She likes to be topped. The side branches fill out nicely. I love this one.
U will likey.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> same here LoL! put the IHF2 in flower today. can't wait to see what these little ladies can do.


That's sweet sketch. Funny we flipped em on the same day. Didn't we get em pretty close to the same day too? Lol. They look really nice. I'm super excited for this run. Firestarter,burg,chemdawgOGxmendo montage,dukeberry


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 1, 2012)

Jenks, you have access to the finest clones yet grow freebees from the tude from seed. We have all seen your jenk setup before, don't be fronting. And all these "friends" of yours that would run circles around us? You are we Todd did. I will take pics of my 707 tomorrow when I tie up, they are fucking beasts


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

So far 1 of 3 handicapped beans cracked. I sure hope these other 2 take off. Only been 24 hrs so still plenty of time.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 1, 2012)

You boys giving old jenks a hard time lololololololol!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That's sweet sketch. Funny we flipped em on the same day. Didn't we get em pretty close to the same day too? Lol. They look really nice. I'm super excited for this run. Firestarter,burg,chemdawgOGxmendo montage,dukeberry


I am going to say we got them around the same time. I wish I would of had my two other cards when I signed up....could have a whole flower room of Gage right now too  damned renewals! can't wait to see the bud porn!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 1, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> . She likes to be topped. The side branches fill out nicely.


hmmm...

loves to be topped or should be topped?

was just gonna let them do their own thing. 

u suggest to top when?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 1, 2012)

You guys are lucky. I can't wait to taste this blue dream. The sample I got was just a tasty tease. At least I know ill like it.hopefully this poor 1 leaf 707 twig survives. Wish there was something I could do


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 1, 2012)

added Temple and Sunshine daydream to the vault today... one of the longest order wait times I have had so far from attitude. but they are home now 

ended up gifting all my Cali connection beans to a friend.. don't think I will be missing them. with all the Bodhi,Gage,CV,Sannie,RD and TGA beans CC is not even a blip on the radar heck TGA is really not on my list of potential candidates to be honest but, not ready to just gift that much $$$$ yet....yet


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm happy to have chernobyl timewreck and qrazy train on the way. Would be cool to run em all together.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

I always enjoy seeing a multiple strain run. 


P.S. anyone thinking of running bodhi's SSSL it's a stretchy one.. easily double in vertical height and still going (into the 4th week) hoping it's done now.. and still no hermie activity on this last one


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm happy to have chernobyl timewreck and qrazy train on the way. Would be cool to run em all together.


...kinda what I'm planning on doing this next run


----------



## kermit2692 (Jun 2, 2012)

hi my name is kermit, and im addicted to seeds..i think i have a problem and id like help....in the form of encouragement to buy more seeds.....


----------



## headbender (Jun 2, 2012)

i received my bodhi tude order today also 3 sunshine daydream 2 pk x uzbek and 2 nlx, i was kinda worried too sketch i ordered twice that day and the second order got here tuesday and it was the smaller of the two that came first. good thing this one showed up today


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> hi my name is kermit, and im addicted to seeds..i think i have a problem and id like help....in the form of encouragement to buy more seeds.....



As long as its all positive bring it on


----------



## cerberus (Jun 2, 2012)

double tap..


im gett'n ready for the zombie attack


----------



## cerberus (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=109


and i don't get some? WTF?!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 2, 2012)

got my Triple Platinum from CC yesterday

so happy, lost too much packages recently...love their method of shipping...would order from there or sowamazing anytime bcuz they put out the extra effort of concealing the seeds very well


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 2, 2012)

Spent the morning organizing my stash. Still a small collection. Made me notice that I need to diversify away from the lemony OG and chems (although lemon and pine are my fave flavors). Also...no Gage Green, still. Waiting to see how that Rasberry Bubba cross turns out bcause the new Bastards series doesnt interest me all that much and Burgundy was always the GGG cross I wanted. I have a Snozzberry, D-Kush and A13xA11 in flower right now, with Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and a Green Python in veg. After summer its going to be a Goji, Rugburn, Goddess OG showdown.
303 Seeds
-Biodiesel
Alphakronik:
-Eisbaer 
-Snozzberry
Cabin Fever:
-Duke Nukem
-Goddess OG
Cali Con:
-Tahoe reg
-Cali Dreamin 
Cannaventure:
-Blue Magoo(clone)x Jazz Berry Jam
Bodhi:
-A13 x A11
-Blue Paki
-Goji OG 
Gorilla Grower:
-Cosmic Dawg 
House of Funk:
-Green Python 
-Chem Glue 
-Arctic Fallout 
Hazeman:
-Breakout
-Grape13
+88 G13 HP
+Rocky Mtn High
Immortal Flower:
-Space Bubba 
KOS:
-Dirty Girl 
Karma:
-D-Kush
-Happy Brother Bx 
-White OG
Rare Dankness:
-RugBurn OG
Snowhigh Seeds:
-Blueberry Blast
-Purple Monkey Balls
Socal Genetics:
-Hard Lemon V2
-Purple Suicide
Surefire:
-Firestarter
TCVG:
-Homewrecker V1
TGA/Subcool:
-Jacks Cleaner2
-Plushberry
-Timewreck
-Querkle

Freebies (non-ufo):
-Jock Horror x Full Moon 
-Jock Horror x Papaya x Bubbleicious
-The White x Nepal Indica
-TCVG Shit Mix 09'
-Mosca Bubba x OTMoonshine x Yo Mama
-Jaffa Cake (IF)
-Kingsblood (IF)
-G13 Thai S-Skunk
-NL x Haze x Yo Mama
-Haze G13 (Seedsman)
-Jock Horror x Bubbelicious
-Z7 x Sour Bubble

Seeds I want: More KoS, Bodhi, Maddfarmer, Frost Bros., Esko, Pisces, Topdawg, Alien, Karma (Ghostrider), RD (Doc's OG), Mota/Loompa

Anything you guys can think of that I should add? or I am missing?


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Jun 2, 2012)

There's a small assortment of CannaVenture up, for those who are interested.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice beginning  Wont be long you will have 3x that lol





Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Spent the morning organizing my stash. Still a small collection. Made me notice that I need to diversify away from the lemony OG and chems (although lemon and pine are my fave flavors). Also...no Gage Green, still. Waiting to see how that Rasberry Bubba cross turns out bcause the new Bastards series doesnt interest me all that much and Burgundy was always the GGG cross I wanted. I have a Snozzberry, D-Kush and A13xA11 in flower right now, with Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and a Green Python in veg. After summer its going to be a Goji, Rugburn, Goddess OG showdown.
> 303 Seeds
> -Biodiesel
> Alphakronik:
> ...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

What? No Ricky seeds on that list? 



Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Spent the morning organizing my stash. Still a small collection. Made me notice that I need to diversify away from the lemony OG and chems (although lemon and pine are my fave flavors). Also...no Gage Green, still. Waiting to see how that Rasberry Bubba cross turns out bcause the new Bastards series doesnt interest me all that much and Burgundy was always the GGG cross I wanted. I have a Snozzberry, D-Kush and A13xA11 in flower right now, with Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and a Green Python in veg. After summer its going to be a Goji, Rugburn, Goddess OG showdown.
> 303 Seeds
> -Biodiesel
> Alphakronik:
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

I really need to get some HOF be4 they are all spoken for. wouldn't mind gripping some SnowHigh as well. Very nice collection Al! and hell is right 3x's as many soon LOL


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

I would add Ograskel Whitexfire mate , Expensive but damn they are some nugs for sure .


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 2, 2012)

CC dropping 2 new OG Raskal strains in 2 weeks

White Skunk
White Master Kush


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 2, 2012)

thx guys, ya, the collection grows even though I say "Ok, I'm done." Then I read a few threads about some of the older strains...Deep Chunk, Romulan, C99, NL5 etc....and I am hooked again.

Still a few places to get HoF Sketchy, you just have to cross this river.....

[video=youtube;TDJDd32fGgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDJDd32fGgE[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

Blahaha! I love adventure time clips! goofy ass show..

I was told HOF was west.....flapjack is just plan F'ed up tho
[video=youtube;-VBDXOkcCuA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBDXOkcCuA[/video]


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 2, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> CC dropping 2 new OG Raskal strains in 2 weeks
> 
> White Skunk
> White Master Kush



HMMM white master kush !!!


----------



## taaldow (Jun 2, 2012)

i just got my bodhi goji og in today from the attitude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

taaldow said:


> i just got my bodhi goji og in today from the attitude


Mine are a day out  cant wait to add to my bodhi stash!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 2, 2012)

got some pk x uzbeki in yesterday, now if only I can score some sunshine daydream


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

Im hoping to get both of those chosen! Missed it when it droped last


----------



## blissfest (Jun 2, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> CC dropping 2 new OG Raskal strains in 2 weeks
> 
> White Skunk
> White Master Kush


Wish they would get the Credit Card option back, I would buy both of those.


----------



## headbender (Jun 2, 2012)

seems like bodhi really is making alot more beans so many drops so little time its a great thing just not for my wallet lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2012)

I kno I've recently bought bodhis clusterfunk, pk x uzbek, and goji. Still want the nl5 and old school hindu kush and afghani x tok


----------



## headbender (Jun 2, 2012)

i really want the afghan x tok also i should have grabbed em before but i decided not to get anything from that drop


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

My bodhi want list 

Blue Tara - bubba kush x bluemoonshine x afgooey x blockhead

Lucky Charms - the white x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)

Tigers Milk - original bubba kush x appalachia (green crack x tre dawg)


wishful thinking but, I hope they all get dropped next... lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 2, 2012)

ya those are all must haves for me hopefully some get dropped soon!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah I knew I should've gottwn tigers mklk when I had the chance. Its one of the fikrst bodhi strains I wanted just goin by the pic


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah...i really want that bodhi old school hindu....very upset i passed on it last time.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 2, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> thx guys, ya, the collection grows even though I say "Ok, I'm done." Then I read a few threads about some of the older strains...Deep Chunk, Romulan, C99, NL5 etc....and I am hooked again.
> 
> Still a few places to get HoF Sketchy, you just have to cross this river.....
> 
> [video=youtube;TDJDd32fGgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDJDd32fGgE[/video]



I have never watched any of those "new type" cartoons or even Japanese animation, but that busted me up. MY WAY!!

Speaking of Jap ani, I love science fiction and I hear theres some great jap sci fi. Anyone recomend anything?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;s3obynrbidM]http://youtu.be/s3obynrbidM[/video]

AMAZING!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;YWvQkN6lia0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWvQkN6lia0&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PL9C7CD639E90 18575[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 2, 2012)

lab , "late night" right now

chocolate mind melt few to 3 weeks out , blue dream , very berry NLB , & kashmir glory hole

two container plants are killing fields & just tossed the kashmir mom out for flower.

spacedawg is next & last run of alphadawg up soon.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 2, 2012)

I just tried to sign on at cannazon. First time since the changeover and it wont let me in. Probaly because I never bought any beans. Is it any easier to register or buy beans at the new site?

I would have bought beans if he would answer emails and have some way of paying for the beans.
Tell Gudkarma I said mr C is a lazy schmuck.


Is Cannacollective any better?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 2, 2012)

that forum where dizzle is?

ive never bought beans from them.
but i see they have some interesting stuff.

laying off paying for beans myself gonna start working new cracks ...got some nebula x alien fire soon.

& 2 of 3 cannaventure mss x hindu kush just poped open.

& taking a gage cuts for moms in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I just tried to sign on at cannazon. First time since the changeover and it wont let me in. Probaly because I never bought any beans. Is it any easier to register or buy beans at the new site?
> 
> I would have bought beans if he would answer emails and have some way of paying for the beans.
> Tell Gudkarma I said mr C is a lazy schmuck.
> ...


The new site is way easyer to buy


----------



## azulknight (Jun 2, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I don't care if you like me or not. i can grow the finest bud around just like some of you. I just don't devote my life to this pathetic site and talk about it all day. My friends would run circles around most of you. just cause you don't have bohdi beans or green gage genetics doesn't mean shit. i can get shit from dispensaries way before you can order them from some over priced bank.


WHY DO YOU CARE,AND YOU DO...THATS WHY YOU CRY...wow,for real your on the internet,ppl are going to read your post ,I mean,it is your post and your antics, you expose to all ...
just say'n


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2012)

O plushberry I can't stay mad at youuu


----------



## azulknight (Jun 2, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> boneheadbob I'm not angry or hate anyone or have any envy towards anyone so save the buddhist rhetoric for someone else. I just call it like I see it.


Well your BLIND


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sayin anything delse about jenks. I just saw on the news a dude is getting prosecuted for posting a sex vid of a gay kid who then comitted suicide. So stupid. How many ppl upload vids/pics of there girl/ex gf's. They don't kill themselves.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 2, 2012)

Gudkarma
Cannazon is one of the sites that mister C runs.
I forget the name of the other5 one. But I thought you did not like him very much


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 2, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah...i really want that bodhi old school hindu....very upset i passed on it last time.


If you want a hindi kush that looks dank as fuuuckk. Check out Pisces new Hindu Blue.. comes free with any pack you buy at Canna Collective, I myself want Vics High and Candy Queen, and Samsquatch. Pisces gear looks real legit.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 2, 2012)

If there is one thing I have learned about Bodhi strains, just buy that shit while it's available. You'll regret if you didn't at some point down the road.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 2, 2012)

i have plenty of outlets for beans. for sure.
even a tastey cut or two, or 3, or more.

CZ aint for the likes of a gobshithe like me... boo... hoo  

thank the ganja god, shiva, that my local electric company aint like mr. c(ock smoker) ...cause dem colas dey still be a growing!

just pulled out some medicine man... what to do?

mr nice, jkhan, & chimera gonna go toe to toe.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

did I miss something?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-kaboom-jacks-cleaner-x-vortex/prod_2604.html


----------



## blissfest (Jun 2, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> did I miss something?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-kaboom-jacks-cleaner-x-vortex/prod_2604.html


Dont buy it, you will just make that fucker hermie


----------



## headbender (Jun 2, 2012)

if yiu mean the price thats for single pivk and mix


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 2, 2012)

What do u mean ddid u miss something? Attitude says price match garauntee. But hempdepot is way cheaper....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

headbender said:


> if yiu mean the price thats for single pivk and mix


LOL! yup...see that now


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> What do u mean ddid u miss something? Attitude says price match garauntee. But hempdepot is way cheaper....


Naw.. I was stoned skim searching the attitude and seen 6 euro's and thought to myself... shit, attitude fucked up the price... then yea... well you can guess the rest..lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 2, 2012)

bud porn 

OGPK.... I promise soon there will be others..lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 2, 2012)

fuck ya sketch looking good!!


----------



## Joedank (Jun 2, 2012)

So I was looking into rare dankness history trying to hunt down some samples of the GT haze and others before I bought... The dispencarys were out of the smoke ( one in the springs says it killer)
Anywho I thought just ordering from the tude I would get the same seeds as from Colorado right??
Guess not; from a blog I found;
Rare Dankness Seeds Colorado and the seeds offered on Attitude only share the names Rare Dankness and RD
Rare Dankness Seeds sold via Attitude Seed Bank are produced in Spain and California
Colorado Rare Dankness seeds are only sold in Colorado at dispensaries in 6 packs


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 2, 2012)

Sketch dude nice haul!!
That strain looks sweet.. Big bucket O'Bud.. Nice!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well the agent orange has gone back to to being all female  seems the little light that got in during a routine night check
must of fucked with them! So all is well in the jungle!


----------



## azulknight (Jun 3, 2012)

pik'd up a 10 pk nevel haze,og kush,sour desiel,and hash bomb 20 seeds 10 free with order ,5 free fems cant remember them rt at the moment,a total of 65 more seeds to play with


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

Joedank said:


> So I was looking into rare dankness history trying to hunt down some samples of the GT haze and others before I bought... The dispencarys were out of the smoke ( one in the springs says it killer)
> Anywho I thought just ordering from the tude I would get the same seeds as from Colorado right??
> Guess not; from a blog I found;
> Rare Dankness Seeds Colorado and the seeds offered on Attitude only share the names Rare Dankness and RD
> ...


hmmm... think this holds true for most? but, that is a total assumption on my part..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

posted this in my SSSL thread but, was thinking some of you might have this in the vault and like to see .. 

Super Silver Strawberry Lotus the one that didn't hermie day 31


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 3, 2012)

Joedank said:


> So I was looking into rare dankness history trying to hunt down some samples of the GT haze and others before I bought... The dispencarys were out of the smoke ( one in the springs says it killer)
> Anywho I thought just ordering from the tude I would get the same seeds as from Colorado right??
> Guess not; from a blog I found;
> Rare Dankness Seeds Colorado and the seeds offered on Attitude only share the names Rare Dankness and RD
> ...


Legal seed producers in CO are only permitted to sell seeds in CO. And yes, production for RD is outsourced to Cali and Spain.

Sketch-that SSSL is looking good. Hopefully, it fills in with massive colas like the pic of temple on the tude. Speaking of the tude, anyone try the price match yet?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

Hellraizer I HIGHLY doubt, to the point that I would almost say I know for certain, that a few seconds or even minutes of light leak on 1 or even 2 nights would cause a plant to herm. I haven't grown ao so I don't know how finicky that cross is but I very constantly have irregular light schedules and have accidentally given hours of indirect lighting multiole days in a row with no herms.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Hellraizer I HIGHLY doubt, to the point that I would almost say I know for certain, that a few seconds or even minutes of light leak on 1 or even 2 nights would cause a plant to herm. I haven't grown ao so I don't know how finicky that cross is but I very constantly have irregular light schedules and have accidentally given hours of indirect lighting multiole days in a row with no herms.


Yah your prob right, im just trying to see where i might of caused it but its more than likley a issue like with the plush


----------



## JCashman (Jun 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thanks everyone for the support .... you guys are a kewl bunch of fuckers
> That being said, i will be shutting down my pm's and leaving here for a who knows how long time. Ive listened to you guys for the whole time, so im pretty sure i know what you want...sometimes paying attention is the best r&d around
> Thanks for the good times people! Ill see you on the other side
> say no to labcoats
> Dizzle - out


 Best of luck on your adventures Dizzle!



mdjenks said:


> I don't care if you like me or not. i can grow the finest bud around just like some of you. I just don't devote my life to this pathetic site and talk about it all day. My friends would run circles around most of you. just cause you don't have bohdi beans or green gage genetics doesn't mean shit. i can get shit from dispensaries way before you can order them from some over priced bank.


 we know. we seen the pics you've posted. goodbye.



mdjenks said:


> well time for me to take a break from your clique and i will visit you sometime in the future and school you again.


 



Joedank said:


> So I was looking into rare dankness history trying to hunt down some samples of the GT haze and others before I bought... The dispencarys were out of the smoke ( one in the springs says it killer)
> Anywho I thought just ordering from the tude I would get the same seeds as from Colorado right??
> Guess not; from a blog I found;
> Rare Dankness Seeds Colorado and the seeds offered on Attitude only share the names Rare Dankness and RD
> ...


they do what they have to do for legal reasons, its the same gear. just made in different places.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 3, 2012)

oh, save me jebus... lol'd @ this thread


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I very constantly have irregular light schedules and have accidentally given hours of indirect lighting multiole days in a row with no herms.


Funny how sometimes you get lucky! I had a Mental Floss that could have 15 perfect clones right next to one that hermed big time for no good reason. After a while I determined it liked to get real dry before you watered it and that seem to solve it for the most part.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

with plush : imo : she cant take a single fuck up , a single burp in a schedule, or a single grower mis-step.

from 12/12 ... i move to 11/13 over one week (half hour then 3 days another 1/2 off 12/12) ...& total blown out hermi city? 

in a basement lab w/ no light leaks & where everything is controlled to the letter?

i even noted "picking off nanners all day for plush" cause it tastes so yum ...but HOT DAMN not nanners like x-mas lights ...& they come back once she flips the dual sex switch.

subcool , mr. self proclaimmed "im the top canna breeder in the world" (?) , knew this about plushberry & put the project on the market anyway. 

its dollars & cents. he hypes. & we buy. 

its no different than a scientist researching X his whole life only to find out years & years into the data collection that Y is the truth.

said scientist 1) will not allow his work to stand for nothing & 2) he is gonna be biased to the core about anything Y represents.

applied to the canna-biz ...subcool worked that strain & knew there were issues with plush phenos ==> & put it out for us cause he invested time, engery, and money into its development. 

sorry i say it again : NO WAY i pay $100 for 10 seeds (of which sub claims one winner in every 5) & have to pheno huunt TWO WAYS 

... 1) for what i like ... & 2) for the non nanner pusher.

i know for a fact e$ko will ditch a strain after months & months of work for a single sterile nanner... nothing pisses him off more than hermi genetics.

the whole line ALWAYS gets dumped.

so, gudkarma wonders if sub ever grew out BCS en mass before ever making beans with it... clone only or not. 

maybe make a test tent and fuck up the schedule, over nute, or whatever & peep the result.

^ e$ko never uses a parent he hasnt grown, smoked, and played with himself. 
^ e$ko has such high standards that years of research & breeding cant over-ride his quality control philosophy.
^ e$ko would shit himself to hear his gear put out hermis in bunches of gardens.

sub doesnt give a shit , why? , cause he's playing "the blind scientist" .


----------



## blissfest (Jun 3, 2012)

Rare Dankness should write a book "Breeding made simple" how to mass produce 50 strains over night, LOL!


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

now thats some in yo face info,gud
"so, gudkarma wonders if sub ever grew out BCS en mass before ever making beans with it... clone only or not." 
^^i wonder the samething,its just to many reports,of herms,for him not to know something.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 3, 2012)

I like how seeddepot will allow anyone to auction seeds there.
should make for a wild selection selection.
Cant wait for it to open....

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?646-Get-Listed-Seed-Depot-Seed-Auctions-(SDSA)-Website


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

i saw an episode of Subs weekly broadcasted "weednerd" where Sub was showing off BCS from a neighboring oregon med grow. its a wild looking plant and allthough testers had success with it, obviously combining its genes with SQ makes a picky gal who doesn't like high feeds. im glad i didn't spend cash on my pack.. but mines still sealed. i wonder if dutch master reverse would do plush justice. i still havent seen a TGA nanner besides on the taller JCII pheno... ever. 

plush never got me excited.. i never got plush fever. i dont usually care for purps. ill take my spaceprincess to the bank.. no nanners ever. even after dropping the plant on the floor and a few days later splitting the plant halfway down its stem during a freak tie down accident and duct taping it back together.. no nanners lol.

i might be getting some Rare Dankness fever pretty soon tho.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

I just put in two plush clones from my last run that hermied... Gonna see if dropping feeding way down helps to solve the nanners...or yea, DM reverse! I always forget about that stuff.. But, dont you have to spray that shizz all over your buds? Not sure about that part, but worth a test to see.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

no offense to all the companies making 100 strains overnight... and if you want i'll ask e$ko what he thinks & copy and paste the repsonse of a legit seedmaker here.

but guess what ...once he found out i was testing for gage ...& he even called a respectful "curious" to their line-up ...so many strains so fast is what he said.

impossible to test ...is what he says ...though i counter they have TONS of willing testers.

so then he did the blueberry project... with tons of testers. one strain tested by something like 150 people. ahem!

basically you fucking seed faking & making fuckers ===> we ALL think $100+ for 10 seeds is WAY too much ! 

even worse, these clowns have us crying for the next new thing & pushing shit (and i mean SHIT) through the pipeline. 

& dont get it twisted i saw sketchy's RD nugz... and you'd have to be a HUGE weed fag not to want a calyx or two in your grinder. shit looks outstanding. his descriptors of taste make me want it. 

& why not?

in the face of all this fakery, you can even factor in hard work like gage's grape stomper only to be ganked by blue sky and renamed sour grapes ...fuckface people stealing anothers hard work for profit & ZERO credit? 

im a dispensary so let's buy some gage beans & try to make f2 & f3 & etc from the original cut.

that's fraud but this is the cannabiz where fraud is only a seedpack in the cart away.

*

& i've used DM reverse on a strain i made called "spicey".

works for sure... but it was early into flower when nanners showed up.

subcool can make a package deal ::: get a 10 pack of plush + a bottle of reverse = $125

i love seeds. really i do. when they show up, falling from the sky into my fridge, i always get a boner.

RD , subcool, scarhole, e$ko, sweet seeds, hazeman, bodhi, jkahn, dutch passsion, etc ... i dont care. 
gimmie. gimmie. gimmie.

but NOTHING in the world like a proven cut from a trustworthy friend !!!

like i say i cant stand sub... but as a grower of plants i already love my spacedawg & would make human plant sex with my blue dream.

...& as a smoker i'd beat your granny with a pipe for some plush green pheno.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 3, 2012)

"subcool can make a package deal ::: get a 10 pack of plush + a bottle of reverse = $125"

LOL! Dont give him any ideas


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL ::I didn't mean to post that when I did.... Edit::


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

^ that's right. simple math. just to make c99 beans from bros grimm stock took e$ko some 12 months of work growing, cloning, watching males flower and die, pollen collection, pheno hunting, harvesting, smoking, and data collection.

tedious. very. especially the smoking part i imagine  

but he still catalogs every detail. 

dude is THE original weed nerd. no offense to subby's fans. this is why e$ko can only make a release or two a year... comming soon : his elite cut of sweet pink grapefruit x bros grimm c99 getting ready to hit my postal recepticle & shelves soon after.

he makes TONS of seed & crosses galore... clones in a room dusted by whatever he likes & those seeds sent free to people like me, you, and whoever else he calls a friend ...but has always been somewhat sparse on what gets out to the public.

my next crack for him is something you guys dont know but was in the pipeline years ago & tested legendary : bluechem

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/BlueChem/Marshall_Seeds/

^ an old e$ko seed company


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

The way I see it it's like this, Just try and play along for a sec

Say all of us hardy seed hounds with all of our Proven Cuts, All the Vaults full of Beans. ...collaborated together and added up our arsenal of just different *clone only strains* we had. I'd say we would be damn close to having 20+?no? ..strains of *"dis·tin·guished" *proven Dank. Now.. add in our 1,000's upon 1,000's of seeds. to not find absolute game changing Male Genotypes in that amount of beans is silly to think...right? flower the males.. find and keep the "Extremely Notable ones" out of say 8,000 seeds (saying 8 people joined in.. I know I have close too or over 1,000 now) to say 2-4 males would be found is not saying to much..? right? (I'm just playing around with ideas) now you X your males to the 20 clones... (M#1x20C)+(M#2x20C)+(M#3x20C)+(M#4x20C)=80 strains to test now.

Starting to cut out the shit would be a task to say the least but, let's think here for a min... if doing it big I'm not doing it legal... so, what can one Warehouse handle(controllable that is)? 1,000? 2,000? 3,000? plants.. if you even tested 100 beans of each strain you still only be at 8,000 plants... that's what? 3 to 4 cycles... to test everything a first run.... a little under two years to test multiple runs on all 80 strains. So,lets say that 30+ 40+ strains were just Garbage completely useless X's that would still leave you with 40-50 X's some that were not too shabby or too great and probably 10-12 that were pretty darn good. Time total for this (perfect never got caught scenario) would be...?

growing out first 8,000 seeds at 2,000 at a time, seed-flower time we say... 4-5 months? A little under 3 years to run them all to find the males.. 

X's all males to your 20females... now I don't breed so, to me I would think you could pollinate your females by said male and then return them after a misting of water to the main flower room..(correct me if I'm wrong again as I'm no expert at all) if so you can handle them all in one run at a warehouse .. so seed harvests? 9 weeks? 10 weeks? normal harvest window? early harvest window? if you can't tell I have never created beans..

I'm just going to say non- issues on this particular part... as in the scheme of things creating the beans would be the shortest task of them all.. right? 


now testing and all that jazz is kept up to you and your friends trusting that you understand DANK! I personally don't want my 8,000+ multiple Illegal run to have too many photo's to come bite one in the ass when I do become legal with my seed company. I could see being able to trust someone with out them providing me with photographic evidence. Now I trust a few of you guys here on your opinions and would buy a strain you recommended with out thinking most of the time because I know you guys don't run poop! 
So, yea anyways back to warehouse.

3 years to run all 8,000 seeds looking for males
2 years testing

say around 5 years? add a couple years for mistakes and your still under a decade. Now, I know this is the not the way seeds makers probably do there thing. But, I don't think it has as much to do with how many X's a breeder has that is important as how much you trust that person's eye for keepers.


I think I may have forgot a few steps (I'm Baked,Grilling,Drinking,on the laptop in the back yard an being directed away from the internet...so, if anyone wants to play along please join in on this and fix what's broken or add in


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

& now that i sit here twisting a scoobie snack... 

hot damn if guys/girls like me with large set-ups dont spend hours in the lab every fucking day. 
& not always by choice ...but by responsibility.

and if you ask me, small set up like the average personal head stash grower + hermi = id be super pissed off big time.

sin semilla... thank you very much.
if i want seeds then i'll look for a male... or get some STS 

from the cost of 1000s of watts , nutes, medium, pumps, ballasts blowing, bulbs buying, & on & on... hermi plants are the nemesis of us all.

personally i cant undestand why RD or any seed company catches all kinds of hate... but $100 packs of hermis might piss off a few people. 

& in their defense, if they want to send gudkarma some "faceoff og" beans , i'll chuck something straight from my mom tent tonight.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 3, 2012)

<--------- fortune smiled on this old man to be of the 150. Got thirty of those BB beans of three different strains, all labeled. Currently have two fems three weeks into flower



gudkarma said:


> so then he did the blueberry project... with tons of testers. one strain tested by something like 150 people. ahem!
> 
> in the face of all this fakery, you can even factor in hard work like gage's grape stomper only to be ganked by blue sky and renamed sour grapes ...fuckface people stealing anothers hard work for profit & ZERO credit?
> 
> subcool can make a package deal ::: get a 10 pack of plush + a bottle of reverse = $125


LOL at a bottle of hermaway with ten PB beans

I just harvested a hazeman white grapes. Yield was OK but bag appeal and stone was fantastic. My friends who I shared it with are begging me to come back over. Messed up my carpenter friend, said he smokes every morning but got to work on WG and had to gather himself in the truck for ten minutes. Said it was like he was a teenager again


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 3, 2012)

<-------Esko fanboy before I met GK but I agree with GK. Esko is not in it for the money. He loves what he does and has a spiritual connection with the herb and the earth. He will not even allow freebies to leave the door unless they have been tested. 

And everything is dank. With my 12 plant limit I could grow nothing but Esko and experiance akmost everything cannabis to offer.
mmmmmm, mmmmmm, mmmmmmm Choco mix has some golden tickets at 29.00 a pack

Free Esko!!! give the man his own beansite


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

<--- admitted fanboy

though talking to him in private while copying his grow style is kinda annoying. he can be dickish in private.

like those RD seed makers, and NOT like douche to my tee bag swerve, e$ko knows how to grow plants. 
trust this. he's one of the best awarded (regular type) gardener in certain euro countries and competes w/ every nation in europe.

i cant tell u the country name cause u'd be able to deduce his real name & then id have to find you (& according to this judge letter on my desk beat u w/ a pipe). but, he's a dirt farming legend like the dude on NPR. 

odd thing is he likes to kick asses too. 

shit, fat nugz ...you can find the pics yourself.

seeds to buy ...you can spend the $ easy.

but e$ko has taught me bunches. so fanboy not really. 
i got a guest room ready somewhere in europe in a house with a FAT lab & home cooking 

you bonehead are the chocolate rain KING. fuck fanboy. the king of chocolate rain. 

me im just stoked to be finally banging out 1 to 1.5 dry zip a cutting from good mentorship.

his seeds be making FAT GEAR though. kind farmer sending me some RD "long peak blue" gonna crack and see myself just like u should.

just that im not paying a cent  gud friends is good friends. & gear... is everywhere.

[youtube]CaVKs-O3kXA[/youtube]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

Im wanting to step up my e$ko collection and get some rollin in


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 3, 2012)

The Chocolate Rain king? hmmmm
I dont like the sound of that.
Tell Esko he will have to change the name
untill then I will endevour to grow and know and love his chocolate Rain.

Dam, that still does not sound right
Name change time


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

Gudkarma I can almost garauntee sub never grew bcs in bulk before breedding with it. He's a colorado med grower and has plant limitsz. Plus all the other crosses he's constantly remaking...... I have only had nanners on plush but bive heard of nanners on querkle, agent orange, jc2, and a few others I can't remember exactly so won't say...... but enough of space dude crosses that I think space dudes passin it along.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

And why isn't ace of spades throwing nanners everywhere? That's the clincher to me


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

outside my current cracks, im stoked to run spacedawg. 
plus i almost riuned this tinest of cuts when it arrived. so im attached cause i brought it back from the dead.

i got SD cuts in preveg for flower & gonna drop a few i'm rooting now to see the difference in yield.
& she is soooooooooooooo easy to mother. 

my current moms list is short : killing fields, double white , blue dream , & spacedawg

a proven cut. simple. i'll run it all day and keep looking for my own grail


----------



## headbender (Jun 3, 2012)

i feel ya lastwood but agent orange is a jtr cross not space dude, im pretty sure bcs is what really has the problem and subs in oregon im pretty sure!

edit i will be flowering ace and plush very soon so i guess ill find out but bcs is very dominant in all the seedlings i have of both!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> He's a colorado med grower and has plant limitsz..


Oregon. and I think it was his friends/acquaintances that grew it. A few GP Community/Med users tested the F1s. But seriously all you that sprang coin without seeing documented grows from TGA or many others besides a couple test threads.. you all should know whomever the breeder is, the results are unpredictable.. with a barely tested anything you take your chances. I just bought Timewreck with seeing a whole 2 grows posted online.. I know anythings possible as far as the outcome.. but I know at least the parents are legit. Other examples. Socal Genetics, RareDankness, Cannaventure.. etc. No test grows anywhere.. I know if I decide to take a chance without knowing somethings proven.. its on me. Those $80-$100 prices are set by the Vendors btw.. not the breeder. Sub claims to make about $1.50 a seed.

I grew Void from TGA and disliked it. Just wasn't for me. But I don't talk about how dissapointed I was every day. It was just a bad choice. Now I know better, there's plenty of other seeds out there to grow next time. lol. Another couple I didn't care for.. Qleaner and Jillybean. Shit happens. They can't all be winners.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 3, 2012)

Yea, I paid $80 per 10 pack threw a TGA rep and $45 a 10 pack threw RD rep way easier to swing that price. For untested/ hard to find grow report beans


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

i think no matter what,if someone calls themself a breeder,then they are held accountable for what they put out for sell,or dont put it out.
and its a "let me see world",if you did test on a cross/cut/f1/ect,then put it on the web,cause that is just how it is.
even running testers,they get tested by the breeder,befor i get them.......now thats a test.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

Sub may be in oregon but I'm pretty sure he used to be in colorado. I know that the tga store is run by a tga rep in oregon. I swear I've read it on breeders pack or somewherd I just can't remember. Guess it doesn't really matter but its gonna bug me till I find it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

either way i dont knock sub for doin, hypin, & huckin those beans. and dont think either way about personality too. 
he's the window to the company. why not be brash or whatever he likes?

other guys (companies) have a different style too. 
its all good & WE decide what's what cause we grow the stuff.

& all the sub ive done (3 strains w/ SD) is from friends w/ cuts... i lost among others a JTR from seed but a have another going.

im sprouting batman style. like my grow influence is e$ko. & im not shocked that a single bean sprouted & checked. it happens. hear me dis subby? id rather be dealt a sprout & die than a hermi.

& with 11 more JTR beans to go  im excited still.

see for yourself is what i say.
e$ko i love & crtiique him too (choc mind has medium dense nugz for example, which i fucking hate, so its a real good freebie).

i'll run anything proven a few times that goes 10wk or <


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all if any of you know where ink is droping his gear please pm me  word is its not cz anymore! But from what i hear i 
dod blame him.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never heard anything bad about chernobyl or qrazy train and id like to try querkle but I can never decide between querkle and deep purple


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 3, 2012)

there are some nice phenos in querkle, I would run it again.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey all if any of you know where ink is droping his gear please pm me  word is its not cz anymore! But from what i hear i
> dod blame him.


Looks like it might be... In your PM....




SketchyGrower said:


> it's pot. what do you want it to look like? blue with flames coming out the Pistils ??... it's a tiny piece of a nugget that was left over. Just though it would be cool to share..
> 
> if I would have said I had grown it... would it have made a difference?


And Those buds that Scott grew, Look great... I got no problem sayin it...
Makes me wanna buy some RD beans...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I've never heard anything bad about chernobyl or qrazy train and id like to try querkle but I can never decide between querkle and deep purple


I really wanna grab a bunch of tga. Prob will in the next month or two. 
I wanna do querkle cause I've heard so many good things about its med benefits. Cmt ESP has me peeked about this strain
Im gonna drop some coin and buy a bunch for the stash. 
So many I want Chernobyl,spacedawg,vortex,JTR,querkle,deffo a13bx,time wreck,tiny bomb,and I want another pack of aos


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 3, 2012)

Still happy I bought the Plush just for the green pheno I have................


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I really wanna grab a bunch of tga. Prob will in the next month or two.
> I wanna do querkle cause I've heard so many good things about its med benefits. Cmt ESP has me peeked about this strain
> Im gonna drop some coin and buy a bunch for the stash.
> So many I want Chernobyl,spacedawg,vortex,JTR,querkle,deffo a13bx,time wreck,tiny bomb,and I want another pack of aos


Yah, i wanna find that Tiny Bomb pheno eventually also...
And that Golden Ticket one too...

Too bad the Tiny Bomb is like 1 in a 100 or even harder to find...LoL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

One thing i do have to say about tga gear is its fire, that agent orange is some absolute fire hands down some of the best
to come through my lab!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yah, i wanna find that Tiny Bomb pheno eventually also...
> And that Golden Ticket one too...


What are some of the traits of the golden ticket? So i know what to look for


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> i think no matter what,if someone calls themself a breeder,then they are held accountable for what they put out for sell,or dont put it out.
> and its a "let me see world",if you did test on a cross/cut/f1/ect,then put it on the web,cause that is just how it is.
> even running testers,they get tested by the breeder,befor i get them.......now thats a test.


Well I'm sure if untested/undocumented strains/beans were just pulled off the shelves.. all of a sudden *Poof* 80% of the product being sold then dissapears.. people would have something else to complain about. I could care less that we get the chance to buy shit that's untested, I run untested shit all the time. I know the chances of buying "shit" is gonna be higher.. but I like the selection. My only gripe is the price. It just isn't practical to stabilize everything if you're a breeder trying to make a living making cash. That is mostly their priorities, not you being able to pop 10 seeds and get 6 keepers. It is what it is. We are lucky in this day and age to have access to everything we do and its all thanks to technology, nothing else. I personally am very happy with the way things are.. probably because I get free shit all the time.. but also because I can grow more plants than most people. So whatever. 

Another thing. Sub's exact words... "t I don't consider myself a educated _breeder_ as much as I do a _collector_ of Elite genetics"

So he isnt some self proclaimed ganja God. He's got some killer keepers himself but he isn't and doesnt claim to be some master breeder. I like TGA cuz usually.. most of the time you grow a pack and do find something special. But its not going to be every single time from every single strain. These are plants and they are unpredictable. I expect exact and to the letter results when I buy a piece of consumer electronics, or computer gear. I expect variety and surprise when I pop a pack of seeds. 

Chernobyl is dank as fuck tho.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I've never heard anything bad about chernobyl or qrazy train and id like to try querkle but I can never decide between querkle and deep purple


I have a 10 pack of JTR,CrazyTrain,and Querkle comin from the Tude, with 15 freebie Chernobyl

Now if I could only trade my 10 pack of Hermberry?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What are some of the traits of the golden ticket? So i know what to look for


Here.......

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/527304-return-chernobyl-golden-ticket.html


Thats crazy that The SeedD is gonna let anybody auction of seeds....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

My friends spoke so highly of Scott. Said he was poised to take over the world. I just thought it was funny how they didn't have any of his gear running? And they had a decent amount of gear runnin. I smoked some golden goat when I was out there not sure who bred it or grew but it was crap. I'll probably grab a few packs of rd gear at some point maybe. Nothing really grabs me. Karma bitch cause of the name. Well I like the sounds of he Neville wreck. So stuff with that in it. But really there is so much out there that I'd rather have. 
Funny thing too. In that subcool vid batman posted the other day. Sub talks about teslaponics and says its a gimmick. ^^^ same dude I was hanging with. I though it looked pretty cool. And there are def some aspects of it that got me curious. They were real into sonic bloom too. I've always wanted to try that one. 
Shit I'm high and rambling. Sorry if that doesn't make sense


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

Id still grow those plushberrys. Its unique.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Id still grow those plushberrys. Its unique.


I will someday, I'll put them in the corner of the room, so I can keep an eye on them.

Sometimes my Bud room gets pretty crazy, and you cant hardy get thru it and water with a 4' wand, let alone inspect plants for nanners.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2012)

make sure your antivirus is up to date.
there's a script running around here tonight. my antivirus is going off.

clean those in/sent boxes too.

im out for a day or two.
fag hacker fuckfaces.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my gage green exp so far. I've got 8 burgundys that are all very similar. Not much difference at all. In any of them. And the one that I was watching the whole time praying that she would be a girl turned out to be a girl. So I'm stoked on that. 
And my testers look real nice too.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great news karmas


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks hellraizer. I took some pics yesterday but my camera was really pissing me off so I haven't even looked at my shots yet. I'm pretty sure I got exactly none of the burgs. I was so mad at that damn thing my forehead was sweatin.


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well I'm sure if untested/undocumented strains/beans were just pulled off the shelves.. all of a sudden *Poof* 80% of the product being sold then dissapears.. people would have something else to complain about. I could care less that we get the chance to buy shit that's untested, I run untested shit all the time. I know the chances of buying "shit" is gonna be higher.. but I like the selection. My only gripe is the price. It just isn't practical to stabilize everything if you're a breeder trying to make a living making cash. That is mostly their priorities, not you being able to pop 10 seeds and get 6 keepers. It is what it is. We are lucky in this day and age to have access to everything we do and its all thanks to technology, nothing else. I personally am very happy with the way things are.. probably because I get free shit all the time.. but also because I can grow more plants than most people. So whatever.
> 
> Another thing. Sub's exact words... "t I don't consider myself a educated _breeder_ as much as I do a _collector_ of Elite genetics"
> 
> ...


it would be nice if 80% of untested/undocumented strains/beans get takeing off the self,but that is a whole other subject.

i was not talking about subcool,that is to anybody who takes that title,its not hard to take "your" prize cut,and hit that with "your" super male,6-8 weeks later,collect them beans,let them beans dry,for a few weeks(no rush).pop 24 beans,do want to bite off more than one can handel,send a few packs out to some testers,things happen with testers,so expect worse,and hope for the best.
i too have tga running at the moment,mostly due to a lot of herm reports,and i was like c'mon man,his stuff can not be that bad,so i "pay" for a few beans,and will find out soon.

spacebomb is some very nice smoke too,but i seen nanners on it too.


----------



## headbender (Jun 3, 2012)

man i wish i had that luck with my burgs the one that made looks haggered as shit while the rest of my seedlings look great hopefully it pulls through all this stress and is female!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jun 3, 2012)

Any Dinafem lovers around? ..I know there's a lot of hate out there for the feminized seeds but I really like everything I've had from Dinafem so far (CRITICAL +, Moby Dick & their "OG.")


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> "....I like the sounds of he Neville wreck."


Fuck yea me too. I'm gonna do Venom OG for sure next.. and since I might end up with some RD beans soon possibly a couple of the unreleased surprises. But if I had to choose Trainwreck Willie, GhostTrain#1 and #9, Karma Bitch, Cougar Piss, and Scotts OG. 

Was thinking about picking up a 500wBlackstar LED and just sayin Fuck it to the Badboy T5s. 
WeJuana gets some nice results with his Blackstar in his test thread. It's only money right? & since I haven't spent a boatload on seeds this year, probably only about $300... I can justify it. 

Having two 900w Blackstars running would be the shit. But that's alot of Cash.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

genuity said:


> ..it would be nice if 80% of untested/undocumented strains/beans get takeing off the self,but that is a whole other subject.


LOL. cmon now. Then the newbs would be buyin the good shit and messin with stock levels.. Greenhouse seeds for Jenks and his boys. 
I like the selection. I was thinkin bout germin and runnin my single free Barneys Blue Mammoth Auto just for fun cuz I never ran an auto before.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, are there any "mommy" plant collectors around? I find this just as fun/interesting as seed collecting. It saves $$$ as well ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

I actually popped two dinafem white widow beans. I wanted to make sure that seedlings could survive in my room after my bout with pm,before I popped the dirty Sanchez. They both popped,survived and are doing really well. 
Batman I don't know a ton about those LEDs but I've heard great things about them for vegging. But man I really love my t5s. Stuff does so well under them. And they're way cheap. 
Hang on I'll snap a pic of my seedlings and throw it up here.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Also, are there any "mommy" plant collectors around? I find this just as fun/interesting as seed collecting. It saves $$$ as well ...


Yea well a better name for the thread would have been Genetic Collectors.. I give ya that for sure..

Unrelated...

Fish emulsion fucking stinks!!! fucking bleh.. gross shit. literally I guess. I am coming to see that I am underfeeding during my experiment using the Lucas method. I was scared of those high numbers so I upped the feed a bit and am trying to negate my mistake by using the fish fertilizer. Hopefully I won't fuck this up. lol.

Bubba Kush x Deep Purple fucking rocks. & so does Immortal Flower. Janja aka Supernatural is a cool dude with some cool shit. 
Definitely ... as a kite.



karmas a bitch said:


> Batman I don't know a ton about those LEDs but I've heard great things about them for vegging. But man I really love my t5s. Stuff does so well under them. And they're way cheap. Hang on I'll snap a pic of my seedlings and throw it up here.


Yea I know I'd do well with the Badboy. But I want the LED anyway for clones/seedlings. I just do. I think they're mad cool if you buy the right one.. just for that application tho. Virtually no heat. I could run it anywhere.



Grojak said:


> Yes but F1's are not new breeds (I'll go back to bubblegum simon and th seeds did not event a strain they just stabilized a strain). It's true that if you find the right combo they will be stable and uniform, F1's are not a true breed, meaning that if you cross them the resulting strain will be unstable with several pheno's thus annoying growers and breeders a like, i.e. TGA strains. In the case of TGA really doesn't make any new breeds, their beans just produce pheno's, some like the mom, some like the dad, you would have to find that rare pheno that isn't like either mom or dad and stabilize it to make a new breed.


Someone should seriously put this dudes quote on a Tshirt or something.. lol. Best post I read all day.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

I never thought of putting the Solo cups in a BK drink carrier! 
Nice! Learn something new everyday, lol. I really wanna do that now.

Something funny... but pathetic

Feds use Chainsaws in the War on Drugs


----------



## guwall (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice growth Karma. I need to pick up a t5 for veg.... I'm using a 1000w MH lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

Hahaha it's not a drink carrier. Go to one of those candle stores,like a Yankee candle or bath and body and ask for the candle holders that the candles come shipped in. They are sweet. No more spilt cups. 

And that's what you notice?!!ass. I put that up so u can see my seedlings.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> ...And that's what you notice?!!ass. I put that up so u can see my seedlings.


haha. I couldnt help it. I like to idea. I hate it cuz sometimes I drop the cups when I water or move the container its a sweet idea.
but yea the plants look good too lol. I can't wait to pop some seeds. I took a shit ton of cuts the other day. I hope I have a good Chernobyl pheno. I'm gonna veg out these cuts and slice and dice a bunch more up just in case. If not I have a shit ton of [blood wreck x] seeds now. Timewreck is going to be fantastic I just know it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

guwall said:


> Nice growth Karma. I need to pick up a t5 for veg.... I'm using a 1000w MH lol


Thanks man I love t5s for my seedlings ESP. They really stack up with little to no stretch.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah batman that time wreck has really been calling me. Ive got so much going on now. Lol
From seed going right now for the first time. 
Burgundy
chemdawg OGXmendo montage
blowfishXappalchia
dukeberry
firestarter
dirty sanchez
Jaffa cake
deep bubbaXsunsour
white widow. 

Put that in your pipe and smoke it!
and for real I was in the mall and saw this lady taking a ton of those to the dumpster. I grabbed a stack like 6 ft tall lol. They make life so much easier.


----------



## John12 (Jun 3, 2012)

anyone ever had these little tiny off white hard shelled things on there stems of their growing plants? They seem like they dont move and can be crushed easily if u apply pressure with your nail. They are proly about the size of a pin tip maybe smaller. Are they a concern? how do you get rid of them?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 3, 2012)

Could be the start of powdery mildew.

You better hope it's not. It's a bitch to deal with.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah there kinda like scabs for plants.


----------



## John12 (Jun 3, 2012)

they actually are not pm. had that once before in another location high humidity area. They seem to only be on my stems. a few here and there. but they seem as if they may be sucking the sap from the stems which may be a problem. whenever i see one i crush it immediately. i seem to get them after a nice tea filled with molasses. idk i seen them before but maybe like two or three not like ten of em. kinda have me worried


----------



## John12 (Jun 3, 2012)

scabs huh? i hope so lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 3, 2012)

have signed up to get on bodhi's thread months now but still cant get access to post anything...can someone pm me a link as to how i can get access

want to get some advice on the phenos of Goji OG i have in flower

my new testers in flower 3 days now...goji og, cali yo, temple, plush berry, j. royale, lavender, c-99, chocolope, choc kush, holy grail kush, gdp, sour amnesia
this run is all about flavors!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 3, 2012)

Quite a list higher medz. Sometimes I get those white scab things at the bottom of the stalk. Right where the coco meets the plant. Idk maybe its a high calcium deposit or something I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2012)

I got some scab/ lesion looking things on on the stalk of my mendo testers, doesnt look to be hurting it
but it is weird.


----------



## John12 (Jun 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got some scab/ lesion looking things on on the stalk of my mendo testers, doesnt look to be hurting it
> but it is weird.


weird they are. Im gonna try and get some pics of them tomorrow and see if we have the same thing going on. Very strange looking type of things, i guess as long as they are not the dreaded spider mites which they are not then i guess they will be ok sort of but i just would like to know what they are for sure and if they are a problem to the over all health of the harvest. Theyre not scales as ive looked those up and they look nasty as hell and usually reside on the bottom of leaves and even the tops.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got some scab/ lesion looking things on on the stalk of my mendo testers, doesnt look to be hurting it
> but it is weird.


i actually used to get them on my Mendo Purps from bc bud depot whenever i grow them in my aeroponics system...dont think its bcuz of humidity, even though the stalks are just above the bucket with the misters, i say this bcuz my humidity starts at around 40% in flower and by the 2nd to 3rd week it levels out at 50%- 55% which still isnt high

always wondered myself what those things are


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im wondering the same


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

i wouldnt worry tho, in my experience i never say any deficiency on the plants that had them 

i just break them off and they just break down to dust. and most of them stayed till harvest


----------



## John12 (Jun 4, 2012)

kinda like a barnacle, just much smaller. oh well.....lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> *My friends spoke so highly of Scott. Said he was poised to take over the world. I just thought it was funny how they didn't have any of his gear running? And they had a decent amount of gear runnin.** I smoked some golden goat when I was out there not sure who bred it or grew but it was crap. I'll probably grab a few packs of rd gear at some point maybe. Nothing really grabs me.* Karma bitch cause of the name. Well I like the sounds of he Neville wreck. So stuff with that in it. But really there is so much out there that I'd rather have.
> Funny thing too. In that subcool vid batman posted the other day. Sub talks about teslaponics and says its a gimmick. ^^^ same dude I was hanging with. I though it looked pretty cool. And there are def some aspects of it that got me curious. They were real into sonic bloom too. I've always wanted to try that one.
> Shit I'm high and rambling. Sorry if that doesn't make sense


That would be a red flag to me to. 

You said the goat was poo poo huh.. Care to explain if it was the look,taste or high.... err all of the above? lol i wanted the Goat wreck haze from RD is why ..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

John12 said:


> kinda like a barnacle, just much smaller. oh well.....lol


was looking for stuff on it but, all I could find was these pic's online


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Those dont look like mine, mine are the color of the stem but more like a planters wart :/


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd flip out if I found something like that in my room.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'd flip out if I found something like that in my room.


Lol yah but im thinking its strain related cause nothing else has it!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol yah but im thinking its strain related cause nothing else has it!


oh my bad I mean the pic's I posted.. 

I am pretty sure I have seen something like what you guys are talking about on my plants be4...didn't seem to be any harm


----------



## OGHippie420 (Jun 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey all if any of you know where ink is droping his gear please pm me  word is its not cz anymore! But from what i hear i
> dod blame him.


Ink is making a drop @ The Seed Depot


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Ink is making a drop @ The Seed Depot


K m8 thanks


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 4, 2012)

Really off topic but I gotta say Siri kick ass! Fuckin bitch is smart its surprising lol


----------



## cerberus (Jun 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


>



nice KAB! i really like the cup holders and the double door stopper.. it's nice to have a back-up in case the one fails..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 4, 2012)

Hahah you can never have to many door stoppers. At least you noticed there were plants in my pic


----------



## John12 (Jun 4, 2012)

I take that back what I said about the barnacle, in no way does it look like that lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't even imagine how happy ill be the day we get full legalization. Ill probably run thru the streets naked and screaming and taking bong hits


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 4, 2012)

Checkout Drgts OHZone (Chemo x Og )
Grown by my firend Dankworth @ the farm
HUGE


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/dankworths-tiny-head.48795/


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

How long he let that run mate ?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

dude....... yea that's nuts! that thing looks like it would collapse trellis netting.


----------



## guwall (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow that's a big nug. I just updated my Bodhi Grow thread.


----------



## taaldow (Jun 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Checkout Drgts OHZone (Chemo x Og )
> Grown by my firend Dankworth @ the farm
> HUGE
> View attachment 2198517
> ...


WOW!!!!! now thats a BIG one......


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn. I can't even believe that. Wonder how much it weighs. At least a qp.wonder if its dank. Looks good.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, more info please...
Strain, Grow method, lights, nutes, etc.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 4, 2012)

DrGTs OhZone was the strain.
I think That was one plant in the pic, not sure on he veg time but it dosent look to tall.
A single 1000w blue Hortilux for light.
Dwc Rubbermaid tubs for the medium.
Makes his own chem Nutes a he can realy dial it in.

He said it was so potent It changed his life forever?
lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've looked into GreenThumb, but I can't afford the prices. I wish he sold singles. 
I just do this as a cheap hobby to support an expensive hobby. LOL


Bwahahahaha...changed his life forever? I GOTTA try some of this shit. I really wanny try the G13


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2012)

just dropped 90 bucks for ten seed from attitude that includes shipping , most i've paid so far for seed


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 4, 2012)

....1. Anyone use Mycannapot? How are they? Legit?....2.Got a 2 week 3 day mailbox to mailbox turnaround from single seed center,+ rep.to them....3.Did the advanced search disappear allover or just my computer?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

overgrowem said:


> ....1. Anyone use Mycannapot? How are they? Legit?....2.Got a 2 week 3 day mailbox to mailbox turnaround from single seed center,+ rep.to them....3.Did the advanced search disappear allover or just my computer?


A buddy of mine (the only person I know who has ordered from this vendor) claims he sent out $75 in an order only to receive nothing in return. I wouldn't risk ordering from them myself. Shortly after reading of my friends experience I saw a reply from a complete stranger making a similar claim.


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> A buddy of mine (the only person I know who has ordered from this vendor) claims he sent out $75 in an order only to receive nothing in return. I wouldn't risk ordering from them myself. Shortly after reading of my friends experience I saw a reply from a complete stranger making a similar claim.


Dang...Anyone know of another vender who handles Kaly seeds? I'll go through Mycannapots gear,if they have something for 10 or 15 $s I may make a test order.Their shipping is pretty cheap.Will post results if I do.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 4, 2012)

Kaly Seeds are kind of interesting....

He breeds High THC content Outdo varieties with Japanese Hops, to change the leaf shape and i guess give it exotic flavors and such....
But its the different leaf shape in the outdoors that's key... I wonder what they look like in person....



JAPANESE HOPS...\/







Kaly Seeds - Swag...

(Ganja.../\)

LoL.... The Hops looks more like Weed than the Actual Weed....Hahaha




Holy shit, Kaly has a Duckfoot plant too... It looks cool as hell....

View attachment 2198976

I can def. see the appeal to an Outdo grower....


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

anyone know the genetics of the Hindu Blue that Pisces is giving away when u buy a pack


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

new testers just transplanted and put in room to veg for 3 days before flower


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 4, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> Kaly Seeds are kind of interesting....
> 
> He breeds High THC content Outdo varieties with Japanese Hops, to change the leaf shape and i guess give it exotic flavors and such....
> But its the different leaf shape in the outdoors that's key... I wonder what they look like in person....
> ...


...Yep it's the duckfoot that I'm after...!0 regs. for $43. and 7% thc.Think there maybe something there to work with...The hops looks kind of viney,and a lot like Poison Ivy.with the right cross' and stuck to the side of a tree it would be darn near invisible...Just curious..is there a viney or creeper(ground hugging) strain of MJ.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

Day 3 of flower


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

G.D.P.


Cali Yo


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mate how many lights you got in there Medz ?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

(6) 1000's EYE Hortilux in Bell Lighting Tech. reflectors

i use the Lumatek dimmable ballasts, so I only run testers on 600w for first 3 weeks then switch to 750w

when i'm done testing all these new strains I have i'll go back to the 1000w mode


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Whats your average yeild abouts mate ? not being nosey mate just intrested  my power company woud have a problem with 6 of those bad boys i think lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Whats your average yeild abouts mate ? not being nosey mate just intrested  my power company woud have a problem with 6 of those bad boys i think lol


i run them on 220v in a PowerBox which helps

since i have this setup i've only run testers with the same light settings i told u. my best was about 8.5lbs but averaging over 7lbs

when i switch to the 1000w i'm hoping i can pull at least 10, hoping for 12 (then i'll be content)
i really believe in my CO2, so I got a CO2 Controller which is great. and my room is totally sealed with a 36,000btu a/c


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

so glad i quit my day job!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't think I will ever be content...  

Very nice and clean set up you got going higher medz.


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

haha good luck mate will be keeping a close eye


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks sketchy...i know what u mean, its human nature, we always want more


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> haha good luck mate will be keeping a close eye


thanks bro,,will be posting pics at beginning of each week for me which is a friday

will also start taking shots of each strain and the diff phenos


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thanks bro,,will be posting pics at beginning of each week for me which is a friday
> 
> will also start taking shots of each strain and the diff phenos



Looking forward to it mate !


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

I remember when I was younger thinking to myself... Oh self, If only I could have one plant that's be amazing... fast forward to today... WTF?I only get to run 48 this cycle  lol


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 4, 2012)

Walk before you can run see sketch lmao !


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

thinking of buying this bcuz my lil microscope gives me a headache checking all those plants

http://www.amazon.com/Dino-Lite-Digital-Microscope-10x~200x-Magnification/dp/B0015EQICO/ref=pd_sim_p_4

anyone use this? or can suggest something better?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

overgrowem said:


> ..Just curious..is there a viney or creeper(ground hugging) strain of MJ.


Biddy Early grows and can be trained like a vine. One of the best outdoor strains, good yields, fast finisher, cold and mold resistant.

My uncle grows this one every season. I've had it, it's very sweet and skunky. Good potency and for a sativa not very racy .


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

hey Batman, u ever grow out World Of Seeds - Strawberry Blue?

i have a pack but was wondering if I should give it away to a friend bcuz i grew 2 of their strains and wasn't impressed


----------



## OGMan (Jun 4, 2012)

taaldow said:


> WOW!!!!! now thats a BIG one......


grower said the smoke changed his life


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hey Batman, u ever grow out World Of Seeds - Strawberry Blue?
> 
> i have a pack but was wondering if I should give it away to a friend bcuz i grew 2 of their strains and wasn't impressed


Actually yes I have. It was okay. The plant and buds smelled nothing at all like berries until they dried and hit the jar. Then after cracking the jar open it was very much like strawberry. Yield wasn't bad but not great. Potency 6/10. Smell was good. Plant was easy to grow. I was worried the whole grow though because it smelled like onions the whole time until the cure. Was surprised that it changed to strawberry.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thinking of buying this bcuz my lil microscope gives me a headache checking all those plants
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dino-Lite-Digital-Microscope-10x~200x-Magnification/dp/B0015EQICO/ref=pd_sim_p_4
> 
> anyone use this? or can suggest something better?


 I have that and it's kind of a bitch.. you have to almost crush the buds to get the scope close..(at least I found it that way).. There are better ones 

http://www.gxoptical.com/html/digital_microscopes.html

I really would like to upgrade to the Pro Scope Mobil It's wireless and I would be able to look at the plants with out having to move them over to my laptop or computer just put it on the Ipad or Iphone


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

I love my cheap 420 Scope. lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a picture whore....LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 4, 2012)

i love my 40x jewelers loop w/ LED light.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40x-Jewelers-Loupe-Magnifying-glass-LED-Light-/180538569694

swear to the weed gods, my 420 scope got trashed ... cause after i smoked a calyx , i thought it had mites stuck to it 

*

jkahn's nebula x alien fire (supernova) in a glass on the watch for : crack-a crack-a


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 4, 2012)

I just use a cheap 30x/45x/60x scop from ebay. Cost was $4.19 shipped


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Actually yes I have. It was okay. The plant and buds smelled nothing at all like berries until they dried and hit the jar. Then after cracking the jar open it was very much like strawberry. Yield wasn't bad but not great. Potency 6/10. Smell was good. Plant was easy to grow. I was worried the whole grow though because it smelled like onions the whole time until the cure. Was surprised that it changed to strawberry.


thanks bro...may keep it an run it in the future then..thats the problem with World Of Seeds, potency level is low...just grew N.L. x B.B., flavour was very sweet but not potent. and i ran New York 47 which was terrible in all aspects


----------



## hamlet89 (Jun 4, 2012)

the single seed centre is the best so far


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have that and it's kind of a bitch.. you have to almost crush the buds to get the scope close..(at least I found it that way).. There are better ones
> 
> http://www.gxoptical.com/html/digital_microscopes.html
> 
> I really would like to upgrade to the Pro Scope Mobil It's wireless and I would be able to look at the plants with out having to move them over to my laptop or computer just put it on the Ipad or Iphone



thanks for the advice...def gonna go with the Pro


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

whats up ladies?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

I just bought this for my buddy's birthday

Order Inventory:
Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: TGAU125
Price: $53.56

Product: Seedism Seeds HEX
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: SEEK86
Price: $61.21

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Medical Collection Afghan Kush x White Widow
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 Dinafem Seeds Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: $0.00


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

I think BLZ bud is now extinct and that is why seedism came out with hex: C99 x BLZ Bud


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Love you attitude! Ordered last monday to australia


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thinking of buying this bcuz my lil microscope gives me a headache checking all those plants
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dino-Lite-Digital-Microscope-10x~200x-Magnification/dp/B0015EQICO/ref=pd_sim_p_4
> 
> anyone use this? or can suggest something better?


I would use this http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Microscope-Magnifier-Jeweler-Loupe/dp/B006MIXE1G/ref=sr_1_23?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1338859678&sr=1-23

you're not trying to look at cells


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

don't sleep on hazeman seeds: elephant stompter and grape 13 and white grapes


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Love you attitude! Ordered last monday to australia


Man you got lucky with elephant stomper and grape 13


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I would use this http://www.amazon.com/Pocket-Microscope-Magnifier-Jeweler-Loupe/dp/B006MIXE1G/ref=sr_1_23?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1338859678&sr=1-23
> 
> you're not trying to look at cells


this what i have and love it, comes with a leather case as well. http://www.amazon.com/Skque-Mini-Pocket-Microscope-Lights/dp/B0088LJYXC/ref=sr_1_71?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1338860408&sr=1-71


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Australia needs some dank...


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

King Kush Wax is getting quite the reviews in Cali as well as Ogre Wax and Jedeye Glass. Haven't tried them but have heard the hype of them.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I just bought this for my buddy's birthday


Who the fuck cares?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 4, 2012)

Gonna see space princess do her thing under the big HID in the sky this summer. She's out and about


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

I forgot to mention 619 white fire OG and 710 Pen


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Who the fuck cares?


My buddy does and everyone at smma seattle


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

dude get the fuck out of here with your quad posting bullshit everytime your dumbass deicdes to post i have to read way more pages than usual noone here gives a shit about your orders or knowledge cuz both are wack!!
why do you even waste your time! and here you go trying to act like you know something we dont lol dont sleep on hazeman are you fucking kidding im pretty sure all of us have haze gear buddy and i guarantee you dont so whos sleeping now fuckwit!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

man buck your lucky i really want that hendrix shirt the one time i ordered a small for my girl she got that and i always get the bullshit shirts!!
what size do you order?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow 9 ignored mdjenks posts in 1.5 pages. Someone report spam him it won't let me do it unless I unblock him


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> dude get the fuck out of here with your quad posting bullshit everytime your dumbass deicdes to post i have to read way more pages than usual noone here gives a shit about your orders or knowledge cuz both are wack!!
> why do you even waste your time! and here you go trying to act like you know something we dont lol dont sleep on hazeman are you fucking kidding im pretty sure all of us have haze gear buddy and i guarantee you dont so whos sleeping now fuckwit!!


well said bro! jenks obviously your not wanted! thought you woulda got the hint the first time you stuck your nose in here ya pest!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> man buck your lucky i really want that hendrix shirt the one time i ordered a small for my girl she got that and i always get the bullshit shirts!!
> what size do you order?


you can buy it from me for 5 bux? they sent the same twice!


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

how do i do that wood ill do it now?

and what size is it buck??


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a Buckethead moment today. I tied down my A11genius plant to some Bamboo stakes and this wild whiff of sweet candy pineapple aroma exploded in the room. 
I remember saying outloud "Holy Sweet Jebus." I know Buckethead would be proud of me. Definitely very C99 like. Bud structure and all.


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

nice batman sounds delicious!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 4, 2012)

Pineapple funk........yum


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

Check this I have the new wi-fi x ipad x panther strain but it is only available in clone form so if your lucky enough you can pay 1k per clone since there are only 6.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

i could imagine you jenks behind your pc or mac puffing your chest out!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey lastwood did you see mtmans description of the dirty hippyX pinequeen? Said the smell made his wife gag! Oh man I'm so pumped about these dirty Sanchez


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 4, 2012)

If you don't want to see the posts of a member, you can add their profile to your Ignore List.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

in the aussie patients we had a special someone too haha you wanna see what these tools usually look like jenks you wouldn't even be in the illest 10/20 % of top growers and ish lol


----------



## OGHippie420 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just got me some Cannobi Genetics from Obi Crom Cannobi!

Alien Reunion (Alien OG x Aliendawg)
Area 91 ('91 Chemdawg x Aliendawg)

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 4, 2012)

is it not really about medicine for sick people? You seem to have other problems with all these strains you should be fighting for medical marijuana and not your marijuana breeding skills and what new exotic strains you can get. You are not helping the cause at all..


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

lol wrong again with every new strain comes new possible medical benifits!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

whoa that pic looks like kyle kushman lol!!!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> whoa that pic looks like kyle kushman lol!!!!!


lol for real? this was terrancejbatey managed to find the man on every social site around trying to find friends! i got another that will make you laugh!


----------



## azulknight (Jun 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> is it not really about medicine for sick people? You seem to have other problems with all these strains you should be fighting for medical marijuana and not your marijuana breeding skills and what new exotic strains you can get. You are not helping the cause at all..


And you think you are?with comments like yours and your battle personality,ppl will swear this mmj you speak of ...defanately doesnt work...relax,get to a thread where you fit and leave these ppl alone...not that hard ,unless your mmj isnt working and your battle personality keeps you comming back...Peace Azul


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

jenks this is a seed collectors thread not your come and talk shit thread or even a mmj thread but a SEED COLLECTORS THREAD! obviously you dont understand how cannabis seeds work! so why are you here?

not so much like kushman in that pic lol what a fucking creep dude!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 4, 2012)

haha yeh i could definitely see jenks looking like this lol!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

I saw this elsewhere and had to share it..

Redenbacher's... Popcorn Nug Fire.. 



















​


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 4, 2012)

just threw 5 firestarters and 2 mk-ogk x nepal indica (cz freebies) in a paper towel. Its the first time I've had anything going since my last run ended in jan after I got ill so I'm excited. Got the grow room and tent all wiped down and ready for when they pop, gonna have them in 2.5 gal airpots in coco. First time I used coco or airpots which should be interesting


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 4, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I saw this elsewhere and had to share it..
> 
> Redenbacher's... Popcorn Nug Fire..
> 
> ...


So where do I get some of that???


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

be on top of watering with those airpots one skipped day and your plants will wilt bad !


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 4, 2012)

a lot of people switching up to those now huh?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Smartpots myself.

GhostOG, Grapestomper, Killer Queen clone onlys comin over here. I can't wait to grow that GhostOG. Sister to SFV OG Kush.


----------



## headbender (Jun 4, 2012)

i use to use the smart pots also but i hated cleaning and tranplanting, air pots are sooo much easier in both respects

congrats on the fire batman!


----------



## OGHippie420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here are some pics of my Cannobi Genetics gear:


Cannobi Genetics by Crom

Beans

Alien Reunion

Area '91

Sweet packaging! DANK Genetics.

Thanks for this gift Crom, I am sure these will be pure fire!

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2012)

Malawi flower clone with purple stem!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wheezer (Jun 5, 2012)

I love to buy seeds, but this is truly my favorite collection method........long live the OG Stomper. Grape Stomper OG bx1.
BTW, This was NOT an accident. I pulled a really nice, stinky little male out of this pack of beans, and used him on a couple things. This plant has quite a good # of seeds in it.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 5, 2012)

George Lucas is going to sue cannobi !!
Lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;sa0K8qKtsBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sa0K8qKtsBg[/video]


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for the heads up headbender, i've been told they dry out quickly so I will definitely keep an eye on them. 

And sketch I probably wouldn't pay the money for them because I haven't seen enough grows with them to say any benefit they may provide is worth it. My grandma got persuaded into buying them at a home/garden expo. She called me over because she bought a box of 40 and couldn't lift them. I was like wtf are you doing with these lol and asked if I could have some for my ''flowers''. She still has the rest in her garage, if i like them I'll ask for the rest.


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2012)

and i was thinking i pack my beans safe............<<<303 seeds,vial inside of of sealed mini....sweet.
adding to the mother room soon,will be lapk-lvpk-chem sis-purp urkle......and MSS


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 5, 2012)

So 2 of 3 handicapped seeds cracked, 1s doin good and the other fizzled out after I put it in coco. I took the whole seed out of the coco to manualy take its shell off and replant it and broke the tap root. There was still 3/8" of white root just no tip. When I got home from work its cotyledons opened and turned green. I think its gonna make it. I just tried cracking the 3rd seed with my fingernail and put her back into a paper towel. This is my new breeding project. I pray to the ganja gods I get a male and female.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 5, 2012)

anyone here growing CosmicDawg? and which of Gorrilla's strains would you say is the best?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 5, 2012)

I sent my 40 dollar for northern skunk to peak on the 21st. On the 30th I got a email saying recieved/sent. Beans arrived yesterday. 14 days from the day it was sent.
It looks like a letter instead of a package.
Great stealth Anyone who sends beans (SAnnie) and has trouble should order from peak to learn how it is done

But I have to pop more white grapes. It is the most potent or dam close to the most potent I have grown.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 5, 2012)

I decided to only hit Space Princess with Chernobyl pollen. Hope it took, we will see. 
The offspring should have some wild flavor and a great resin profile. I think Chernobyl will add a little more stretch to the Princess and hopefully the yields will still be good. 
[Sputnik x C99] x [Trinity Trainwreck x Jack the Ripper] Now that's an interesting lineage. lol.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 5, 2012)

SOOOOO HAPPY!!!

just got a message from Mr. C saying he acquired a pack of Blue Magoo x JBJ for me!!!!! 

better not lose this one...just hope his method of shipping works for me


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 5, 2012)

White Grapes has been out for awhile and I dont hear much about it. Theres no grow reports, sorta like goji.

I could pull the top buds on my goji but I better wait a week


----------



## guwall (Jun 5, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> white grapes has been out for awhile and i dont hear much about it. Theres no grow reports, sorta like goji.
> 
> I could pull the top buds on my goji but i better wait a week



pics please


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 5, 2012)

Check these out!


----------



## JCashman (Jun 5, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Checkout Drgts OHZone (Chemo x Og )
> Grown by my firend Dankworth @ the farm
> HUGE
> View attachment 2198517
> ...


i guess ill have to be the bad guy and go ahead and call BS on this. between the lack of shadow on shirt and the way the nug is pushed up against and into the hat, i'm calling photoshop


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 5, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i guess ill have to be the bad guy and go ahead and call BS on this. between the lack of shadow on shirt and the way the nug is pushed up against and into the hat, i'm calling photoshop


You can see the shadow of the nug on his forehead and neck though.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 5, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> View attachment 2163095View attachment 2163096View attachment 2163109
> 
> Baby Og is 7 week veg and almost 4 week flower.
> 
> ...


8 weeks flower
View attachment 2200260View attachment 2200262View attachment 2200263


----------



## blissfest (Jun 5, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> White Grapes has been out for awhile and I dont hear much about it. Theres no grow reports, sorta like goji.
> 
> I could pull the top buds on my goji but I better wait a week


You're growing Goji? How is it, plant structure and yield?


----------



## snodome (Jun 5, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i guess ill have to be the bad guy and go ahead and call BS on this. between the lack of shadow on shirt and the way the nug is pushed up against and into the hat, i'm calling photoshop


i recognize some features behind the white circle and see a hint of chest acne. without a doubt that is ricky of ricky seeds.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 5, 2012)

Goji looked fantastic untill flower time. It stretched a little and never filled in. So I would have like to see more bud. But it does not have many leaves. I have not smoked any, but I cut a small bud today to dry.

But remember I am a novice and I dont feed it hardly at all. I hope I am producing a smoother, better tasting herb by growing it that way. It is ready to be harvested and theres very little yellow in the fan laves.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 5, 2012)

You sure it's ready?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 5, 2012)

JCashman said:


> i guess ill have to be the bad guy and go ahead and call BS on this. between the lack of shadow on shirt and the way the nug is pushed up against and into the hat, i'm calling photoshop


Im no Photo expert, or Shadowologist.. 
But i'd have to say Im about 90% on this one.... You can tell he was holding the camera just below the base of the Nug and angled slightly upwards...
Assuming this, the lack of shadow on the shirt and the concentration of shadow on the upper parts of the shirt, hat, and facial area leads me to believe in the legitimacy of the pic.
But Still you can't be 100%... so 90%....

LoL............


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys check out this plant I grew. I'm pretty awesome huh?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey guys check out this plant I grew. I'm pretty awesome huh?


That boi is gud!!!!!
You got attitude son i can tell!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

What's up Smokeymcpotz! How you been bro. Ain't seen u around much


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 5, 2012)

I would smoke the fuck outta those leaves


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

I did actually grow somas kahuna. So it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone ever rolled a Magar? (cannabis leaf rolled cigar)


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What's up Smokeymcpotz! How you been bro. Ain't seen u around much


Im around jus nothing gud to talk about since im taking a small break from growing. I do more lurking thru theads than nething lol and stacking my gene pool.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's an interesting read for all you mdjenks fans

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/500008-my-first-grow-ever.html

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/495040-first-time-grower-using-dwc.html

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/495036-first-time-grower-dwc-cab.html

There was an anti seed collector thread too. But that was taken down. It's funny to read his forum posts. He sure knows a lot


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 5, 2012)

And look at the one I grew... ohh btw it's gonna be the cover of Hightimes..








KAB I know you're jealous. 

While I'm at it this is me-



And here's my winter rat-



ohh and here's my dad-


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here's an interesting read for all you mdjenks fans
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/500008-my-first-grow-ever.html
> 
> ...


Wow. He knows as much about growing as Mr. T does rapping.

[video=youtube;xhZRqPPTNjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZRqPPTNjE[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and that pic of the giant nugget. If you go back he put a link up right below it. The picture doesnt look real to me either. But there are other pics too. All huge nuggets.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Im around jus nothing gud to talk about since im taking a small break from growing. I do more lurking thru theads than nething lol and stacking my gene pool.


Cop anything special?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 5, 2012)

Quad post. I know lots of stuff


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Quad post. I know lots of stuff


 LMAO.

You said Quad.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 5, 2012)

No but I had a book called ''spliffs'' and it had tutorials on how to roll different joints. One was like what you're talking about they said to use a thai stick, wrap it in leaves, then use hash oil to seal it. Pull out the stick that the thai buds are wrapped around and enjoy


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 5, 2012)

not to much longer now until these RD beans are going in the flower room. mystery continues for another 8 weeks 

think I found a SkywalkerOG dom pheno in veg..


----------



## azulknight (Jun 5, 2012)

that bud was developed under a pressure dome if I remember rt I read something about it last week and funny thing is ,I see a picture here lol...


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 5, 2012)

Cant wait to see these goji grows to start popping up i got 12 sitting and waiting , Waiting for my exo clone first though lol


----------



## guwall (Jun 5, 2012)

damn that looks like some killler structure! Thanks Bone. I just transplanted all 11 of my goji


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> LMAO.
> 
> You said Quad.
> 
> View attachment 2200418


Wow............my idea of a quad is me and three girls but you just ruined that for me. LMAO @jenks first time grower thread! He is a pro and on the cover of High Times in less than 6 months! And the tool of the year award goes to...................MDJENKS! Congratulations jenks!


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 5, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> And look at the one I grew... ohh btw it's gonna be the cover of Hightimes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what strain is that??? I ad a chernobyl go just like that


----------



## John12 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is what I was referring to. Sorry if its off subject now.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 5, 2012)

wow Batman, you have a great ass!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 5, 2012)

Got a great friggin deal...

Nikon D3000 for $199... fuck yea. What a steal. Used with a shutter count less than 5 photos. Now that's barely used.
Was nearly $450 on Amazon.. body only no lens. I can get a decent lens for less than $100.. Better than Ocan's Cam IMO. 
I'm excited.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 5, 2012)

I picked up a d7000 a month back, killer cam


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 5, 2012)

yo, check out deez querkles!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 5, 2012)

Yea Hellraiser I liked the D7000 but since I have a $1400 Sony Pro Level HD Video Cam... I figured the D3000 was perfect. I really want the Micro Nikkor AF-S DX 85mm f/3.5 G ED VR lens. What lens do you use primarily? I have owned and used a Nikon in the past. Love them. Best cameras for Cannabis photography IMO.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hell yah i got a d3000 also x2 nikor macro len and x2 long telophoto len to.
got like 6grand in photo equipment, was a hobby at one time


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> yo, check out deez querkles!


Sick bucket


----------



## headbender (Jun 6, 2012)

man this cash only thing at cz really sucks i would like to grab a few things from there but i wont be till more payment methods are available, but that cosmic dawg is really making me want to order!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

Cali Con's Blue Dream Haze listed at the tude...anyone know the genetics???


----------



## shifty1 (Jun 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Cali Con's Blue Dream Haze listed at the tude...anyone know the genetics???


Here you go the info you requested, also the cc bd haze is just a s1 of a bd clone only

DJ Short Seeds Azure Haze is a release developed jointly between DJ and his son JD Short. A Silver Haze mother, Bay Area origin clone, pollenated by the famous 'stretch-indica' blueberry male to create the same cross as the Blue Dream.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

shifty1 said:


> Here you go the info you requested, also the cc bd haze is just a s1 of a bd clone only
> 
> DJ Short Seeds Azure Haze is a release developed jointly between DJ and his son JD Short. A Silver Haze mother, Bay Area origin clone, pollenated by the famous 'stretch-indica' blueberry male to create the same cross as the Blue Dream.


thanks man


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

looks like Illuminati seeds have come and gone already at TSD


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

actually i was wrong....they are gonna be listed in about 3 hours


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> looks like Illuminati seeds have come and gone already at TSD


Drop is
*At 20:00 (8 P.M) U.K Time Wednesday June 6 *


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Cali Con's Blue Dream Haze listed at the tude...anyone know the genetics???


Bluedream was crossed back with haze to get Blue Dream Haze. It's a circulated clone. Cali Con Selfed it. Those seeds are S1s


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Bluedream was crossed back with haze to get Blue Dream Haze. It's a circulated clone. Cali Con Selfed it. Those seeds are S1s


thanks batman


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 6, 2012)

707 Headband with 6 ft ladder to show height, they are all really close to 6'










Couple of overhead shots





Expecting big bats off of these..............play ball


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn pic didn't stay rotated. Those are 18 days since 12/12 for the record


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice lilbsdad my 707 are at day 35 now.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 6, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Damn pic didn't stay rotated. Those are 18 days since 12/12 for the record


That room is gonna be outta control!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 6, 2012)

love it lilbsdad. 
fucking jam packed. 

& this guys gets some huge rock hard nugz too... at least from what i hear. 

are those lights on a whirly gig? 
or are they fixed? 
all 1000ys?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 6, 2012)

Fixed. 5 X 1000W over 16 plants


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 6, 2012)

& they hate on me for what?
gobshite that's right.

cause y'all should be hating on lilbsdad's "rumble in the jungle".

[youtube]MmFOVNmSw84[/youtube]


----------



## goodvibes420 (Jun 6, 2012)

That is a very nice looking grow room my friend. Keep going


----------



## guwall (Jun 6, 2012)

LOL @ rumble


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

New stock


plenty weight + piece of shit cupboard = DISASTER!!! entire cupboard almost came right off the wall before i could prop it up


70 smart pots for my mothers


I LOVE BETTY!!!


feed time


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)

current grow: wappa, another round of AK48, and another BLZ bud which is off the market now.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn higher medz I know that took a chunk outta your pocket!I used that line before. I was really happy with the results.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

yea i'm loving the results so far....just started using the F-1 and H-2 also

and yea its very expensive but def pays off


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn higher medz I know that took a chunk outta your pocket!I used that line before. I was really happy with the results.


You aint kidding! That's alot of loot into that line-up higher meds. Is it really worth it? I've been considering giving AN a shot, but traditionally Ive only gone with organic aurora(roots) nutes and a few other random products.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

i def see a diff in yield and quality...and even though it costs so much more, in the end its worth it bcuz those are the 2 things as a grower ur always trying to excel in


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

just ordered my 2 packs of Blueberry OG

that shit lasted about 5mins if that


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 6, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> You aint kidding! That's alot of loot into that line-up higher meds. Is it really worth it? I've been considering giving AN a shot, but traditionally Ive only gone with organic aurora(roots) nutes and a few other random products.


Id give dyna gro a go first there's comparison threads on here and you tube that beat out AN just sayin...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 6, 2012)

Who loves Dina fem here?
I keep hearing great things!!!!!


Md jenks
i loved the ak48 and Wappa !
No bullshitting they were dank!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)

im just saying to say but you all might want to jump on HEX by seedism as seeing as BLZ bud is a done deal and the mother is gone so now more seeds but they have produced C99 x BLZ Bud which will be something for the times. hear me now believe me later they will be out of stock in a week. good luck to all you collectors, growers and breeders.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)

And I now I said don't sleep on hazeman seeds, I mean why pass up 12 beans plus freebies for $50 and they use gage green genetic cuts plus their own. In a month they will have established a reputation and the prices will go way up like Dj short.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Who loves Dina fem here?
> I keep hearing great things!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dina fem has some bomb genetics i know cause i have grown some and have nothing but great results.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Who loves Dina fem here?
> I keep hearing great things!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i have harvested some super silver and can't complain a bit


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 6, 2012)

my personal opinion Bohdi is going to go under if he doesnt produce more or lower his prices, their are just as good as breeders as him i.e. subcool, hazeman, dj short, kannnabia, royal queen, advanced seeds, zenseeds, etc big time, too many to name.


----------



## headbender (Jun 6, 2012)

quit quad poating you fucker that shit is so annoying and hazemans been around for a long time man i doubt prices are going anywhere just cuz you just found out who he is doesnkt mean hes new ti the game!
and lol at the bohdi comment he dropped alot last drop goji was up for a week and if someone like bohdi who is totally chill and good person with no bad vibes whatsoever goes under we will have lost one of our only breeders who truly has a passion for cannabis! not saying that will ever happen though infact i know it wont because hes not out there to sell a ton of beans he breeds cannabis because thats what he loves to do and alot of growers appreciate that passion and will buy his seeds for a long time to come no matter how hardthey are to acquire!!!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my personal opinion Bohdi is going to go under if he doesnt produce more or lower his prices, their are just as good as breeders as him i.e. subcool, hazeman, dj short, kannnabia, royal queen, advanced seeds, zenseeds, etc big time, too many to name.


I think he can start re-evaluating his prices when they stop flying off the shelves.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my personal opinion Bohdi is going to go under if he doesnt produce more or lower his prices, their are just as good as breeders as him i.e. subcool, hazeman, dj short, kannnabia, royal queen, advanced seeds, zenseeds, etc big time, too many to name.


I'm pretty sure you just wrote this to try to piss somebody off because bodhi has some of the lowest prices around and the quality is up there with the best. Do you think $70 for 11 seeds is too much? Btw, I'm sure you learned in high school economics that when supply goes down demand goes up. And like headbender said bodhi just dropped 450 packs and they went quick. Thanks for stopping in and sharing your opinions with us.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Who loves Dina fem here?
> I keep hearing great things!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Im on week 6 flower with their power kush, we'll see how she comes out, so far good smell and big hairy buds.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here's an interesting read for all you mdjenks fans
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/500008-my-first-grow-ever.html
> 
> ...


In case you missed it. This is the guy your getting advice from. Lol. Go back to Afghanistan and jack off a goat behind enemy lines you fraud


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 6, 2012)

jenks wtf is your deal?

First you come back after being run off and try to act like your nonexistent growing skills have improved. When you get called out for your breeder pics you start insulting everyone and talking down to people about their knowledge, paying for seeds instead of buying whatever clone is being hyped atm plus whatever else you claimed your superior in doing. Once you're done spewing that bull shit you say that we're all losers, spend too much time online, never got laid, and all the other lame insults you could come up with. Now you come back and want to kick it like you haven't been a dip shit every time you have jumped in the thread. 

I recommend you stop smoking leaves for a while and come down off the high half retarded horse you're riding because you just make and ass out of yourself at every post. I bet you're the type of person that has gone through life holding the door open for everyone, but no one has held one open for you because they can recognize that you're a bitch.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

jenks,,, wipe your mouth, ur talking shit!!!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I bet you're the type of person that has gone through life holding the door open for everyone, but no one has held one open for you because they can recognize that you're a bitch.



 Bwahahahahaha


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

lol @ Jenks quote about Bodhi "going under"

this is a complete hobby for him. he does it on the side not as a sole source of income. how would he go under?
and the retailers set the prices not the breeders. jesus christ you're a moron.




Higher Medz said:


> jenks,,, wipe your mouth, ur talking shit!!!!


or just stick a gun in it.




bombudburner said:


> I'm pretty sure you just wrote this to try to piss somebody off...


Personally I think he writes what he does because he can't get laid. Well... except for that one time with that sheep KAB mentioned.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 6, 2012)

thats a great idea too batman

jenks,,,,why are u even in a seed collector forum with your 2' x 2' grow room

at least i'm sure that with ur taste in seeds, u should never cross my path


----------



## blissfest (Jun 6, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Fixed. 5 X 1000W over 16 plants


\

Thats what I do and pull 8-10 lbs.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder why jenks is such a bitch. He probably gets his ass kicked every day for being a faggot so he gets on here to try and act cool. Wants to escape reality where he's a puny pathetic bitch.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 6, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I wonder why jenks is such a bitch. He probably gets his ass kicked every day for being a faggot so he gets on here to try and act cool. Wants to escape reality where he's a puny pathetic bitch.


To be honest Lastwood, I thought of you as a fukin wannabe motherfuckin asshole?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 6, 2012)

No batman he gets laid all the time, but he's the girl.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 6, 2012)

Im thinking about ordering hazeman seeds grape 13.
What do you guys think?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought for the longest time Plushberry was Black Cherry Soda x Jacks Cleaner. Even mentioned it a couple times in this thread and no one corrected me besides lilbsdad, but in another thread. WTF. I didn't know it was X SQ. Now I wanna grow it, lol. I have a pack.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 6, 2012)

....Sure I maybe an asshole but what exactly makes me a wannabe? I've never got the impression ur real cool. And if you've thought that of me and been nice all this time that makes you the two faced punk .and I don't care what some bitch who never posts pics says how do I even know you grow?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Im thinking about ordering hazeman seeds grape 13.
> What do you guys think?


I'd do it for sure. I thought about it. But then again I contemplate buying many things that never make it in my hands. But out of all the Hazeman gear if I could pick one.. that'd be it.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

Actually Jenks most of *my gear* was given to me by the Breeders you speak of, Subccol. Bodhi, Alphakronik, Dynasty, Immortal Flower, and others. And no one in here claims to be a master breeder and most of us not a breeder at all. Why must every single thing you say be bullshit and lies? I spent less than $200 on beans this year myself. & mostly we all care about each other here.. just don't give a shit about u. so keep laughing.. you can laugh at yourself all you want. your posts and your feeble attempts to cause trouble and spread lies are the only things pathetic I've read today.


----------



## tardis (Jun 6, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Im thinking about ordering hazeman seeds grape 13.
> What do you guys think?


I planted 5 along with other strains. None of the 5 popped.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 6, 2012)

tardis said:


> I planted 5 along with other strains. None of the 5 popped.


Well fuck no wonder their so cheap.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> what ever you say batman, you have know proof and know body has heard of you on the west coast, and right know medical is all that matters and you are a flea in the game if that, your shit is not on any boards of the dispenseries in the any city in cali, oregon, or seattle.


Well thats because I am not medical? Why would my name be mentioned in the medical community if I wasn't medical? Your brain is the size of a flea.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> what ever you say batman, you have know proof and know body has heard of you on the west coast, and right know medical is all that matters and you are a flea in the game if that, your shit is not on any boards of the dispenseries in the any city in cali, oregon, or seattle.



Ever get the feeling you are not wanted? 

I think EVERYONE should officially put him on ignore.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

Youre right.Jenks bashing was fun but I'm putting him on ignore right now, who else is with me?

Today marks the death of Jenks. Peace bitch.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol I did it as soon as I posted.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol, it says he replied but I don't see it. This is awesome. 
No more verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 6, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Lol, it says he replied but I don't see it. This is awesome.
> No more verbal diarrhea.


its kinda amusing tho! lol god i love senseless talk on RIU!


----------



## taaldow (Jun 6, 2012)

*[h=2]This message is hidden because mdjenks is on your ignore list.[/h]*


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lmfao hehehehe another person to avoid that has verbal diarrhea is a guy that goes by the sn grownout he is on icmag GGG and he claims he is like Canna ventures new partner lol more like his new butt buddy and he has now stabbed my boyfriend and I in the back lol banned us from our own forum lol cause he got a power trip to his head now that he has teamed up with cannaventures he thinks he is top shit lmfao dude your new partner makes hermies and now your forum only has like five people on it cause you ban everyone you didn't like shaggy, I know the pictures he used for testers were not his either he can't grow for shit he has to use other people's work !!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know what to order next.......


----------



## headbender (Jun 6, 2012)

got my leias from bog today!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

idk what people see in crappaventure personally. theres nothing to back up their untested expensive lines and none of its original. the logo and name are catchy and theres a couple good test photos showing some of their purple line but w.e. as soon as i heard they were gonna do a GSC cross i laughed my ass off. hype, $, and shit seeds. a GSC cross doesnt even make sense, well unless ur talking about padding their pockets.


----------



## headbender (Jun 6, 2012)

i guess we will find out what cv is about, cuz alot of people snagged their gear last drop.


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Jun 6, 2012)

Enlighten me please, why doesn't a GSC cross make sense?


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 6, 2012)

Well even if cv is legit shaggy is not


----------



## Joedank (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to put In this post that epigeneticly speaking since I live at 7800 ft it is important for me to grow strains and seeds that were bred near this altitude as being a a lesser atmosphere stresses plants...


bombudburner said:


> Legal seed producers in CO are only permitted to sell seeds in CO. And yes, production for RD is outsourced to Cali and Spain.
> 
> Sketch-that SSSL is looking good. Hopefully, it fills in with massive colas like the pic of temple on the tude. Speaking of the tude, anyone try the price match yet?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 6, 2012)

BuilttoEnjoy said:


> Enlighten me please, why doesn't a GSC cross make sense?


because people will buy it assuming they will get GSC. GSC is a third generation OG polyhybrid and you can cross it to whatever u like, u aint gonna get cookies. 
OG _X_ Cherry Pie (_Durban_ Poison _X_ GDP)... u take something that muddied down and cross it with anything.. u wont get cookies.. ull get a shit ton of phenotypes but anyone who buys those packs is thinkin their gettin cookies. its a noob trap IMO. cookies crossed with other genetics.. its shit. 

theyre not even talking about S1s which might yield cookie phenos
cookies x cookies doesn not nec. equal cookies. cookies x cookies = weed which could be anything from cookies to durban whatever.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 6, 2012)

GSC always sounded like a pedophile named that one.. lol never seen or smoked it myself


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 6, 2012)

GSC i keep hearing about this god damn strain, is this a california clone only strain?


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 6, 2012)

Joedank said:


> Sorry I forgot to put In this post that epigeneticly speaking since I live at 7800 ft it is important for me to grow strains and seeds that were bred near this altitude as being a a lesser atmosphere stresses plants...


Makes sense. I was just agreeing with you and telling you why the seeds are made in different areas. Wouldn't the plants acclimatize after awhile even if they are epigenetically 'imprinted' from the lower altitude? And has the theory of epigenetics been proven? Not trying to disagree just wondering cuz I think about that stuff sometimes.




tryingtogrow89 said:


> GSC i keep hearing about this god damn strain, is this a california clone only strain?


Yes, it's the newest hype train...."All Aboard!"


----------



## Joedank (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't know how they could prove epigenitics beyond the nature directly mutatating cromosones an whatnot...
And yes the strain would acclimate rather quickly 
Blue dream has done poorly at this climate it transpires too rapidly ;(
But now on the 4 TH backcross to nev hz x bluedream) it seems to be going ok
I am rocking many nev haze crosses ATM with many on the way ! I love seeds!
Most of the pollen chucking I do involes purple tomatoes but this nevils haze male just won't be stopped so u did one last cross of durban poison clone that's around Colorado 
X c-99
X la con
X critical haze
Just to prove to that jerk slagging off that we all ignored I proudly pollen chuck
I have tons of sour d and og crosses but none for sale just for bros an me to grow outside in the sun and let mother nature give us later generations to acclamation processes... I hope in ten years my purple cheokeee hybrids are as pretty as my ganja


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> You all are the most pathetic people on all the threads I have I ever read. Nobody has heard of your asses, much less the breeding you claim to do. you make me laugh, i live in a place where real people have real shit and it is the shit you buy if it isn't clone only. keep on showing you hundred plus lists of beans cause no one gives a shit except that how funny it is the money you you spend to show off your gear. you are a joke to the community nobody knows you and know body cares, except the dipshits on this thread. I couldn't laugh harder at your stupidity at how you think this thread makes you somebody because you are nobody in the big picture.


I will put your ass on blast again jenks. Once again you claim to have access to the finest clone only strains, which if you actually do live in Cali you should. And you constantly rag on people who collect seeds on here and tell them they are basically stupid because you can get all of the seeds they get AND clones from you local clubs. Then your dumb ass posts your first time grow threads with freebees none of us would waste water on. Then your fucking retarded ass post pics of Barneys farms seed with another pic of Attitude freebees. We all know those bunk Barney's seeds are for your fuckface friends who don't know how to grow and the freebees are for you. I am going to put my dick in the freezer for about 30 minutes and then cold cock you. You have to be the biggest fucktard I have ever encountered over the internet. Please quit claiming you are from Cali............I know you are from another planet, possibly Uranus. If you were from Myanus I would of flushed your dumbass


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm almost free.. Last pile to trim up  FREEDOM! 







and the SSSL at day 36


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> You all are the most pathetic people on all the threads I have I ever read. Nobody has heard of your asses, much less the breeding you claim to do. you make me laugh, i live in a place where real people have real shit and it is the shit you buy if it isn't clone only. keep on showing you hundred plus lists of beans cause no one gives a shit except that how funny it is the money you you spend to show off your gear. you are a joke to the community nobody knows you and know body cares, except the dipshits on this thread. I couldn't laugh harder at your stupidity at how you think this thread makes you somebody because you are nobody in the big picture.




Why is it necessary for everyone to know of us in order to be a successful grower/breeder? Many of us are not in a medical area... For Those guys: They dont wanna be known! Alot of the guys here are testers for well known breeders and have at least contributed something in the industry. Some breed on a small scale and are a part of other communities. Oh, and about money spent on beans... Whats wrong with preserving the gene pool? One day we may not be able to get the best genes. At the very least it's a hobby, maybe you should get one. I dont think you're an authority as to whats happening in the cannabis world. You very well might be "missing the bus" on this one.... Just sayin


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Wasn't someone here looking for Somas NYC and Somas amnesia haze? It's in stock at the seed boutique and the price is good

Oops I'm wrong when you add it to ur cart it's outta stock


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

that is one breeder that I do not have in my library....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

I've ran lots of Somas gear. Loved all of it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've ran lots of Somas gear. Loved all of it.


anyone stand out of the crowd?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

I am a big fan of kahuna. I ran it about 5 diff times from seed over the years. Both Buddhas sister and reclining Buddha were very good. Lavender is some fire. I've honestly never had a bad exp with his gear. Cept with the NYC but my buddy did the selection and I think his selection just sucked.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone use the attitude price match? How do you do it?

Also does anyone know the contact info for seedism? Cuz bitch ass mdjenks is saying the blz is gone and I don't believe shit that fraud says. I imagine it's just outta stock but I'd like to ask them myself.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 7, 2012)

You have to call them to get the price match


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope soma got out of Amsterdam, Ed Rosenthal made it sound like he was closing up shop...





While I was sampling Soma&#8217;s hash and kief, Sam Smith, another American expatriate called to say that his garden was being raided. All the plants and equipment were taken, but Sam was not jailed. Soma himself is entangled in interminable judicial proceedings, some of which date from 2001. While Soma had plenty of hash and dried bud to show me, he had no working garden at the moment. Soma without a garden is as unthinkable as a musician without his/her instrument &#8211; it&#8217;s his means of expression.











http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2011/08/23/Ed-Goes-Amsterdam


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

That sux about Soma not having a garden... But ive read about him having crops all over the world... I think he'll be fine... 
Now that 7 gram a day Rx might be hard to fill in the meantime...LoL

(Scar, re-read the entire article.... doesn't really sound like they are after Soma... I think the US is after Him.. But they just changed the Grow laws in Amsterdam so you cant have indoor or Greenhouses there anymore...)

Who deleted all of Jenks's posts?
I was lookin forward to reading some comedy while hard at work...LoL

I can't believe its already June... I better get my ass to Amsterdam soon cause by January 2013 No more CofeeShops for Tourists!!!



Joedank said:


> I don't know how they could prove epigenitics beyond the nature directly mutatating cromosones an whatnot...
> And yes the strain would acclimate rather quickly
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck that bullshit brotha....
Keep on Chuckin till the son stops shinin..... For someone to say you shouldnt breed just cause your not "Recognized" by the "Med Community" is one of the stupidest things ive ever heard.....

I chuck every chance i get, and i give em away and trade em whatever....
Shit if you got the Need I got the SEED..... Thats straight talk, 100% 5 finger style....



SketchyGrower said:


> Anyone ever rolled a Magar? (cannabis leaf rolled cigar)


Thats a cool idea, Have you ever tried it Sketch??




karmas a bitch said:


> Wasn't someone here looking for Somas NYC and Somas amnesia haze? It's in stock at the seed boutique and the price is good
> 
> Oops I'm wrong when you add it to ur cart it's outta stock


You can cop Soma's seeds straight from Soma...
http://www.somaseeds.eu/indoor-weed-seeds/amnesia-haze-female-seeds-7.html

I think everything is in-stock..... 
But you would have to have it shipped to a friend in the UK, and have him mail it to you...

Or maybe if you just gave them a #1 addy for USA and a #2 addy for your UK firend they might just send it you the USA addy... Who knows.. look at SAS...

Soma's Amnesia Haze & NYC Diesel are instock at Herbies.... Nevermind all that trouble...LoL



Higher Medz said:


> thinking of buying this bcuz my lil microscope gives me a headache checking all those plants
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dino-Lite-Digital-Microscope-10x~200x-Magnification/dp/B0015EQICO/ref=pd_sim_p_4
> 
> anyone use this? or can suggest something better?


Most of these cheap heandheld microscopes actually work great, if you use it in the right circumstance under the perfect conditions.....
You cant just hook it up to the laptop and walk around the garden lookin at trichs....
A tripod/stand is a MUST, and it has to be completely still... Then it works really well...

But i would never spend a $150- on one.... Id rather drop $20-30- on one and go from there....
http://www.buy.com/prod/1-3-mega-pixel-usb-digital-microscope-magnifier-video-camera-200x/220194530.html

The stand in the pic doesn't look stable enough... you'd prob have to rig something up or buy a compatible one....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

@Jk I have tried and failed thus far but, With the IHF2 from GGG the Leafs are so huge I think success is a little more in my favor 

first attempt was with the DDF5... (no good to skinny at least that is what I'm telling myself)






soon to be 2nd attempt donor Inferno Haze F2 (this I think will work out)





[video=youtube;6uR0mQeJ7LA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uR0mQeJ7LA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

I forgot which one it was, but im pretty sure the pics are still on my comp back home...
But the Leaves where HUGE.... But even with skinny leaves it should still work if you roll it like a "real" cigar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu_WCJaCERI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpISyYe9DmY&feature=related

The more i think about it, the more i wanna do it...LoL


**You added the vid, the same time i was gettin mine...loL


I see what u mean in ur vid about the Wide ass leaves, but think about how skinny the wrapping leaves are on Dutch's....


NEW ATTITUDE PROMO.....
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/newsletter.php


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Jun 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> because people will buy it assuming they will get GSC. GSC is a third generation OG polyhybrid and you can cross it to whatever u like, u aint gonna get cookies.
> OG _X_ Cherry Pie (_Durban_ Poison _X_ GDP)... u take something that muddied down and cross it with anything.. u wont get cookies.. ull get a shit ton of phenotypes but anyone who buys those packs is thinkin their gettin cookies. its a noob trap IMO. cookies crossed with other genetics.. its shit.
> 
> theyre not even talking about S1s which might yield cookie phenos
> cookies x cookies doesn not nec. equal cookies. cookies x cookies = weed which could be anything from cookies to durban whatever.


I don't know if the goal is to neccesarily reproduce GSC, by outcrossing it to Alien kush. I wouldn't expect any breeder to replicate any specific traits consistently by only doing one pollenation, especially an outcross (further hybridizing) for that matter. I believe the probability of a GSC pheno would depend on the dominance of the GSC clone and its breeding partner. Until the GSC has been hybridized, we will never know what it will contribute to its progeny...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

true true, I guess I was trying for a Cuban on my first go. LOL

I think if I separate them by tearing each blade off and letting them dry individually then arrange them like in the vids. Re-wet/ line up and... dive in?......maybe? haha 

Also, from what I hear the inside is a mix of Popcorn nuggets and shake... but, that's just on here say


----------



## JCashman (Jun 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Cali Con's Blue Dream Haze listed at the tude...anyone know the genetics???





shifty1 said:


> Here you go the info you requested, also the cc bd haze is just a s1 of a bd clone only
> DJ Short Seeds Azure Haze is a release developed jointly between DJ and his son JD Short. A Silver Haze mother, Bay Area origin clone, pollenated by the famous 'stretch-indica' blueberry male to create the same cross as the Blue Dream.


the only difference between Blue Dream and Azure haze is that; Blue Dream uses an f5 male BB and the Azure Haze uses an f4 male BB. 



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Youre right.Jenks bashing was fun but I'm putting him on ignore right now, who else is with me?
> Today marks the death of Jenks. Peace bitch.


did that a long while ago, welcome to the club! my life been Jenks free since last time, and now my life is better for it


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

Girl Scout Cookies was so 2010....LoL


Hey Sketch, yah that sounds like itt'l work.... To bad im on "hiatus" right now, or else id be right there with yah....
Anybody wanna send me some Fan Leaves....LoL


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Blowing some killer smoke your way


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 7, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> Blowing some killer smoke your way



What a nice bouquet of smells and flavors......


----------



## guwall (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone had experience with Blue Cheese? smoked it this morning and I have been a zombie all day.... I LOVE IT


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Very pretty flowers


----------



## guwall (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Kona, it doesn't seem to have a ceiling either, I actually had to take a weed nap..... I'm starting to get comfortable with my first camera. I know batman is a DSLR guy but this digital nikon seems to get the job done.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

That's awesome man I love those cameras and will be saving up for a nice one soon


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

guwall said:


> Thanks Kona, it doesn't seem to have a ceiling either, I actually had to take a weed nap..... I'm starting to get comfortable with my first camera. I know batman is a DSLR guy but this digital nikon seems to get the job done.


Yah dude, i agree Nice Flowers....

LoL.. im still kickin myself for lettin my DSLR camera get stolen....


----------



## guwall (Jun 7, 2012)

lol, it's in the crush proof tin from attitude. Had to put it to good use.


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

I love those tins hehe


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 7, 2012)

A new rule in effect....

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/534452-argueing-needs-stop.html

If it actually gets enforced, threads will be taken out by the dozens....


----------



## guwall (Jun 7, 2012)

jkahndb0 said:


> A new rule in effect....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/534452-argueing-needs-stop.html
> 
> If it actually gets enforced, threads will be taken out by the dozens....


have to do away with the political thread first


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 7, 2012)

My five firestarters cracked and so did both of the mk-ogk x nepal that I threw in with them. All seven are in cups of coco now and the waiting game begins. GO TO THE LIGHT!!!

Gonna go vape some querkle trim bho, I'm going threw this shit faster than I can spray it lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

blue dream stacking


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

few current lab shots


1 e$ko , ak47 x shiva , kashmir glory (renamed by him)
2 sannie , killing fields
3 lab
4 lab
5 blue dream
6 NLB , 10 wk pheno : very berry : making milk jugs 
7 chocolate mind , e$ko
8 ^ closer still


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> few current lab shots
> 
> 
> 1 e$ko , ak47 x shiva , kashmir glory (renamed by him)
> ...


Hell yeah super sweet pics bro


----------



## tardis (Jun 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Well fuck no wonder their so cheap.


And it sucks because I really really wanted to try that Grape 13. I got a grapestomper X Chemdawg OG (Gage Green Seeds Sun Maiden) and the grape smell off that is absolutly amazing. I wasn't very impressed with the one Leia OG I grew, i mean don't get me wrong it was better than average but I didnt' find it anything special. However the scent off of this Sun Maiden is absolutly fantastic, crystal coverage is great, and buds are just amazing looking. To be fair I have planted a Hazeman G13 seedling and it did pop so I may just have a bunk pack. I notice his seeds have no protection from light, just seeds in a clear bag on the back of paper. Not exactly the best storage method for seeds.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

4/8 burgundys confirmed females
4/5 chemdawg OGXmendo confirmed females. And they all reek,even the one boy
2/2 firestarter confirmed female(fem seeds)
1/1 blowfishXappalchia male
1 that's an unknown but I think it's blowfishXappalchia confirmed girl
1/1 dukeberry confirmed girl and smelling like sweet onions. 

So stoked both the plants of burgundy and chemdawg ogXmendo that I was really hoping would be girls turned out to be girls. 

The burgs were very uniform all the males look the same and the girls all the look the same except for one. The girls and boys all had the same structure except for the one.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey kab how would you rate hortilabs super sour skunk to sour d? I think I lost my sour d cut... Unless the couple of clones I managed to salvage make it.. Fucking dogs bro lol

And does anybody have an idea of what bodhi is dropping tonight?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually smoked a joint of it a lil bit ago. The pheno I got is nice. But not as nice as sour d. I have another pack I'd like to ge to. These plants stretch like a mofo


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 7, 2012)

Guwall is that big buddhas blue cheese ?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I actually smoked a joint of it a lil bit ago. The pheno I got is nice. But not as nice as sour d. I have another pack I'd like to ge to. These plants stretch like a mofo


Does it have that sd taste? been looking and it's the most appealing sd cross I've seen at the tude


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

It's there but the pheno I have isn't a strong sour. More to the super skunk side.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

reserva privada has "sour d" which i think is from the riri cut ...a selection from a frech grower of 100+ rez sour d beans conkot-u-lated in his porsche like grow facility. 

i hear its the only one female that didnt hermi & was by total luck a sour beaster 

but i also know the riri cut sets the gold standard for sour d in europe. e$ko uses it & swears by its bombastic awesomeness & super sour notes.

& i've come across a nice review of medical seed co sour d being pretty good too.

& i've got 2 seedism diesels in veg now which should be interesting since they were selected toward the (riri) sour side.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Seedism diesel is real good im ripped on some right now! almost been curing for a year, good shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

somewhere i saw a write up that was pretty informative.

hopefully make it through veg w/ little drama.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

I do like the super sour skunk. It smells really strong and gets me super high. Which isn't saying much tho. Everyone that has smoked it likes it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 7, 2012)

Seedism has another cross available. Its funny like 2 weeks ago I was thinking about this shit I got like 10 years ago called elvis and had never seen it again. Then a few days ago I checked out seedism and there it was. Almost the same story with applejack but I did have some a few years ago.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

seedism has some cool old/new school stuff. 
i like their gear. e$ko not a fan... but fuck him on super critical with the elite clone comparison. with respect of course.

i only grabbed the diesel (still have 3 beans left) to see whats what myself from all the options i saw on the market... notwithstanding the headband bx from immortal flower of which i got 20 beans.

until my homie grabs this elusive skywalker og cut for me ... then for sure with that package ...i can get my sour d clone only back.

im dying to find another super rock hard mad nug chucker in clone form (from a friend of course). 
right now my stable is lacking something i cant finger put it on


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 7, 2012)

Gud why are you tossin alphadawg? I thought u liked it? That little damagded seedling with the broken root tip survived. So I have 2 handicapped seedlings


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is a new strain I am growing - I call it catface:














Hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 7, 2012)

Reserva privada sour d sucks! I thought the same thing and got a couple packs a while back.. Some phenos smelled like sour but looked nothing like it.. Really airy and fluffy colas.. Is e$ko planning on making some sd crosses?
I'm most likely gonna go with hortilab and medical seed co and hope for the best lol I remember reading a good review somewhere about medical seeds.. But if bodhi drops some tigers milk then it's on n poppin


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

i love to point in my cats face several times a day & say lovingly "FUCK your cat face ! "

swear makes you feel on top of the world.

*

i took an alphadawg clone off the last tray today.
gonna give it another run while i wait for these seed to do what they do.

plus from lockup over the weekend & something with the physical changes to my lab (bringing a tent down to the wunderland) , changes in my veg environment, and seasonal changes overall ...i lost half of what i fucking started.

wits end & loosing 4 preveg spacedawg for i dont know why , just wilted & died , forced me to bring back AD ...originally i tossed for general ultra chemmy ass fart taste. grows like a fucker though. so she's back for a spell.

good thing i saved double white too! 

wish i knew somebody with legit c99 cuts ...a 7 weeker is desperately needed here. 

im hunting now. 
not gonna stop till i get 6 perfect for my lab moms.

as of today, everything but blue dream is on the chop block.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is the seedism diesel. No that isn't a lazer grid for security, its red strings tied to branches to keep the weight of the bud supported. Though that would be pretty fucking sick!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Sick laser beams dude. Is that a diesel coming into the picture from the right side ? They look nice. Good job


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 7, 2012)

lol that shit does look like lazers 

I grew the rp sour d. I guess I got lucky and got a good pheno because it was dank. I can't compare it to true sour d, because I haven't had any this is as close as it gets for me. The nugs were solid not airy at all, good frost but nothing special, strong sour citrus musk aroma and when you broke it smelled like 7 up. Taste was sour and citrus, nice up high, but it was very easy to develop a tolerance to. The first night I smoked some I got a nice head rush from a bowl and just chilled for the evening. But on the second and third night I could smoke threw it easy.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sick laser beams dude. Is that a diesel coming into the picture from the right side ? They look nice. Good job


No, good eye! its actually barney's farm violator kush.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

i got those RP beans of sour d too. man, real sour d ...soaring like jimmy hendrix never did ...sour like no other ...nugz rock hard & frosty hella.

no time to crack some RP if they cant make chocolope regs ... so not gonna crack them SDs soon. 

& e$ko makes all kinds of crosses. all the time. 
sour crosses he makes & plans too.

i've got spg x c99 , red lebanon x blueberry , santa marta x c99 , and two other super secret e$ko suprises on the way to my fridge from the sky.

he's not making any sannie drops from what i understand just gonna keep stocking lisa his seed fridge.

e$ko said from 150 spg x c99 he found 4 single sterile nanners. now pissed and scraping the line he's sending me the gear for "wait till you see my favorite pheno" playtime.

his is non nanner by the way


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 7, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> lol that shit does look like lazers
> 
> I grew the rp sour d. I guess I got lucky and got a good pheno because it was dank. I can't compare it to true sour d, because I haven't had any this is as close as it gets for me. The nugs were solid not airy at all, good frost but nothing special, strong sour citrus musk aroma and when you broke it smelled like 7 up. Taste was sour and citrus, nice up high, but it was very easy to develop a tolerance to. The first night I smoked some I got a nice head rush from a bowl and just chilled for the evening. But on the second and third night I could smoke threw it easy.


I spent a complete 2 weeks on Sour D bout a month and a half ago.. Every day was pretty much same highwise, lets just say i became somewhat stupid within those 2 weeks pretty strong gear thats not what had me tho Smell & Taste was insane!!
Never have i smelt buds so strong!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 7, 2012)

hey can one of you guys fill me head with a lil info i wanna know? Is Rez's Sour D and The ECSD different?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah for sure, this shit is rock hard and frosty as fuck and because of the NYC in it, it has a straight Diesel fuel funk smell, you open a jar and smells like you're at a gas station with some roadkill skunk stuck to your tire.
Super strong soaring stone with a comfy body high.
It also has a grapefruit smell and taste.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

e$ko vs. new more refined faster flowering regular seed cheeseberry haze selections


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

I've heard and seen people have really good results with dr.greenthumbs sour d. If you're lookin for a good sour d. That would be one I would look into


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> e$ko vs. new more refined faster flowering regular seed cheeseberry haze selections


Shit, respect with rockin the latex, i roll the same way!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 7, 2012)

Yall watching the heat smash Boston.... I thought Lebron would come out hard but damn 45pts 15rebs 5 ast...
game 7 baby!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 7, 2012)

..its the only time anything latex goes on me. lol.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 7, 2012)

Isn't Dr. Greenthumbs expensive as hell? I remember wbw saying his was pretty fire just like the real deal


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah it's expensive but everyone that runs it doesn't seem to mind after they run it.

Whoa it looks like the price went up on them since last time I looked at them. $150 for 5 fem seeds


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 7, 2012)

yes. he's expensive. 
but if you get good starts & make nice plants ...cloning is the idea.

you run any kinda production wtf those beans will get paid for & your clients & those jars will get some really bomb smoke.

and u too of course


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've heard and seen people have really good results with dr.greenthumbs sour d. If you're lookin for a good sour d. That would be one I would look into


Cheers KAB i dont mind spending the 2 hunge on em isnt dr greenthumbs the east coast cut? i have only had rez's before is it the same yeh?


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 7, 2012)

woops $150! i'd pay anything for good sour d beans tho clone like mad for sure!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 7, 2012)

RD OG's went up at Seed Depot at 4pm PST today....sold out of Docs and Scotts by 9pm. Had Scotts in the cart for hours before I decided that I would drink straight from the Tiger's Teet tonight.....cmon Bodhi, I want that Milk! Rugburn OG from RD will have to suffice for now.

KaB and Batman- How is SeaGreen working out for you? KaB, you grow outdoors too?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 7, 2012)

wait Bodhi..... tonight?!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

any of you know of the strain frost hammer?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 7, 2012)

all bodhi are back in stock?


----------



## taaldow (Jun 7, 2012)

where ? where ?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 7, 2012)

If these don't work out then I'll be getting some Dr. Greenthumb but right now I want some bodhi!!
wish we knew what was dropping... The suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

looks like Cheech Wizard is gonna be restocked bcuz tude put up a pic of it

that is the sativa version of goji og


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

just finished a 9hr nonstop bubble hash run with my wacky willys full mesh bags


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

GSOG available at SOS

see they already have a listing for the GSBX2 also, just not in stock yet


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> looks like Cheech Wizard is gonna be restocked bcuz tude put up a pic of it
> 
> that is the sativa version of goji og


I'd be inclined to say probably not, but I hope you're right. When I asked bodhi about them a month ago it sounded like they wouldn't be available for a little while...


bodhiseeds said:


> green curry og are being vegged for more cheech wiz as we speak.... ETA 3-4 months....


...and that pic was just posted on breedbay by Dagga. I don't think bodhi had a pic until now. 

He posted on icmag last week that sunshine daydream, pure kush x uzbek, and nl5 would be the next restocks. Looks like it could be tonight.


bodhiseeds said:


> nl5, pk x uzbek, sunshine daydream drop at the tude mid next week.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 8, 2012)

Attitude promo just started if anyone cares. I'd probably give the freebies away, but that pineapple express has always sounded bomb.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

begin ......

noof just added

Pk and Sunshine also added


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

new cannaventures there too


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2012)

which bodhi strain of the 3 would you guys pick?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

pure kush or sunshine daydream would be my vote


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

New GAGEGREEN stocked as well


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> pure kush or sunshine daydream would be my vote



second that!!!

still waiting on those from my last order


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't decide between noof or pk? Already got sunshine daydream in the cart....


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> New GAGEGREEN stocked as well


SoS has GSOG in stock 
and GS BX2 listed, but not in stock yet


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> pure kush or sunshine daydream would be my vote


ok which one lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

not a bad promo from Gage

might go with the Haarlem and Flight 813 (and 3 more freebies of these would give me a greater chance of finding a nice 8 Miles High pheno)


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2012)

Got my 5 packs of chernobyl, qrazy train and timewreck. I rly want that nl5 but can't justify buying anymore seeds for a while. I want to update my list but haven't cuz riu won't let me post a list it will be a huge paragraph.. I'm gaining on you cmt! Lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck I don't know what to get lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

how come noone ever talk about pepe le dank it looks pretty damn good i have twenty in the vault wouldnt mind a few more as freebies


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> not a bad promo from Gage
> 
> might go with the Haarlem and Flight 813 (and 3 more freebies of these would give me a greater chance of finding a nice 8 Miles High pheno)


Yup. Not bad at all 

got the Cerberus and NYC HP-13


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Fuck I don't know what to get lol





tryingtogrow89 said:


> ok which one lol



I don't know about the rest of you guys but, sunshine daydream sound awesome (bubbashine x appalachia)


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

so did tigers milk drop?


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

ya ssdd does sound awesome so awesome i got four packs last drop lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> so did tigers milk drop?



nope
not in this drop


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

YUp in the same boat. I wanted either Tigers Milk,White Louts, Blue Tara or Lucky Charms to swipe up.. till next time (sad face)


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 8, 2012)

I got sunshine daydream in the cart but can't decide between the nl5 or the pk


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I got sunshine daydream in the cart but can't decide between the nl5 or the pk


i would go with the pk

heard it is a great smoke, where the nl5 noof lacks in flavor


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2012)

im getting house of funk frost hammer.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

personally if i were looking for a northern lights i would buy from Dr Atomic


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks bro went with pk, sdd and got a pack of super sour skunk..
*in my Bart Scott voice* can't wait!

might grab that noof if it's still there after I smoke a few more blunts and have some time to reflect... Lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 8, 2012)

Have yall seen the avatars tude has now in your account?
lmao the first one looks like Michael Jackson


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

check out the zon!!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Have yall seen the avatars tude has now in your account?
> lmao the first one looks like Michael Jackson


LOL, mine looks like Mumia Abu Jamal


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

what about the zon!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

i have two packs of pk x uzb do i need one more lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 8, 2012)

here are a few shots from my new seed champion at 30 days in Ro 707 fed with bio bizz amended with sea green under a red hortiulux 600hps
AlienDog V2 X Fire Alien(OGR7 males open pollination)





















i need to get a tri pod, and a tapestry . . . . .bob marley or . . . animal house?


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you sir may i have another lol!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 8, 2012)

also from stock at cannazon in the same room
in order Snowdog2, SAK, ESCD x AlienDog(gorrilla grower)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

some new stuff...only alphakronik and scarecrow so far tho


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

i really want that cosmicdawg
good to see ya back gs aka samwell nice pics by the way!


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> SoS has GSOG in stock and *GS BX2 listed, but not in stock yet*



Thank god, I didn't miss it.
I saw the listing for GS BX2 at SOS and thought I had missed my chance.
Here's to hoping that GS BX2 is in stock soon


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

man im so glad they started the reg freebies ive now got eight chernobyl and eight dairy queen as freebies one more order and thats 200 in tga gear WWAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY better than all that fem bullshit!


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I don't know about the rest of you guys but, sunshine daydream sound awesome (bubbashine x appalachia)



I'll let you know...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

Only two packs of Gage Green Cerebus left at the 'Tude, ten left of Harleem I believe.

Just scored two packs of Cerebus and one Harleem myself. Changed the fem freebies to regs and qualified for the five pack Gage promotion... Discount code added on top of all that. Yay! 

Was thinking about Bodhi too but the GGG promo had me salivating.


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

i just saw the list for cv new summer drop one of the crosses is lavender pnw clone x jbj i really wonder if they have my buddys lavender i highly doubt it cuz cvs rep was trippin over mine. they can breed whatever they want but my friend found that cut from a bag seed and has held it near and dear for a long time and i planned on doing work with it which my friend wouldnt mind not so sure if he feels the same about cv working it!

fuck it time to go on a male hunt!!!


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey JJ,
Why do you love GGG, and why should I?

Just trying to expand my knowledge, not hating.


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

yo jj did you get doubled up on the ggg freebies


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

gage has the heat gu and their a great bunch who truly cares about the community and and the plant! plus alot of us are testing for them


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> .....fuck it time to go on a male hunt!!!


I think I might try this as well, which male should I keep?

1. PK x Uzbek
2. Goji
3. SunnshineDD
4. Chernobyl


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

No, that's why I got two paks of Cerebus. I was playing around with that new site layout of theirs for a good damn while lol!


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

whichever one looks the best nice tight clusters and later to flower are good things to look for along with scent and size of flowers dont choose a male that shows sex really fast or spits out any pollen in veg for sure. i also think the landrace in the pk cross might help with stability a little as your crosses wont be super polyhybrids! all of those could have some great males though goji and sunshine would be great also especially if you could find an appalachia leaning male oooowwweee!


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

oh my bad i read wrong i thought you said two of each!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

guwall said:


> Hey JJ,
> Why do you love GGG, and why should I?


Gage and Bodhi are like Jordan drops whenever they pop up on Attitude. Gotta be fast like a sniper...


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

Well like Nightmarecreature, I also think I'm addicted to rare genetic collecting.... I have had no time to research, and I am afraid they will sell out soon. What can you tell me about the selection of GGG that is available.


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

well al the bastards are the mother plant openly pollinated by proven gage studs the haarlem looks dank as fuck in both the test grows i saw its ecsd x anesteshia i went with cerberus and haarlem!

with all that bodhi going you need some gage for the next round two of the top breeders atm imo!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

and Cerberus is out


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

good thing i always read this thread pretty much informs me of every drop lol thanks guys your the best!!!!

saw a crazy ass fatal accident on my way home tonight one semi three cars the road was closed for over a mile i couldnt even get smokes cuz my smokeshop is in that stretch


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't order because my girl is still here! I'm like: "LEAVE Bitch!"


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

spacedawgs are thefour in back and the three right in front of them!


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

lol guwall that sucks hopefully she bounces soon phenos before hoes lol!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 8, 2012)

Y'all will love this...
I'm going to pass on gage an bodi again, an buy another from Matt Riot.
Whooooot!


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

ill never understand you scar lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

10 females total out of the 19 blush berry beans... now to separate the hermies


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 8, 2012)

fuck yea

I have been up since 6:00 trying to order this sunny d. Declined my card because attitude is marked as fraud, but visa doesn't open until 7 central time. Go back to sleep for a hour and call, but the fraud department is closed until 8. Go back to sleep for another hour, had a dream is sold out (yea this shit has been on my mind since the last drop), got back up and they're mine now.

Going back to sleep for another 30 mins until work.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

*one pack of Cannaventure Garlic left!!
*


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I have been up since 6:00 trying to order this sunny d. *Declined my card because attitude is marked as fraud, but visa doesn't open until 7 central time. Go back to sleep for a hour and call, but the fraud department is closed until 8.* Go back to sleep for another hour, had a dream is sold out (yea this shit has been on my mind since the last drop), got back up and they're mine now.


Oh man I feel for ya bro! That shit is always in the back of my mind as well, especially when it comes to the hottest drops. My purchases have only been flagged once and luckily it was when Warlock came back in stock, so there was no immediate rush.

Because Attitude is in the UK, the hours are tough to deal with... especially if there's any sort of snafu.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2012)

guwall said:


> I can't order because my girl is still here! I'm like: "LEAVE Bitch!"


LOL! This is my with my hair on


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

well, Finally my Magnetic ballast died on me.  now, it's time to start to research new age ballasts and spend some $$$ in the room. Anyone want to give a opinion on Quantum?,Lumatek?,Other?


I have a no name ballast I got from ebay that also died so guess that means I should just step up and replace them all. I see a future of no beans for a min or two.... sadness 
[h=1][/h]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 8, 2012)

I use galaxy select a watt ballasts. I really like mine but they are all new so I can't give a review as far as how they last. 

I know batman and a bunch of my other friends(real and Internet) love phantom ballasts.


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

my advice on lumatek is dont get one ive had six and all but one have had peoblems four outright died and one wouldnt fire the bulb every day i had to onplug it and plug it in for it to come on! i have four quantums which havw never had peoblems and i have one micromole which imo is th best of the three go watch the monster garden video lumatek vs micromole pretty amazing results


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL! I can't believe you just threw that out there headbender! when in doubt YOUTUBE..MUHAHA!! it's uncanny how informative youtube is if your not completely inept



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Humboldt-Lights-MicroMole-Digital-Ballast-Micro-Mole-/200623479761?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2eb6175bd1

[video=youtube;PYcsQgInT8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYcsQgInT8A&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=PL5103C8C1844C2C47[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 8, 2012)

Sketch where do shop for gear? These are the cheapest store I know of 

http://www.ehydroponics.com/hid-lighting-grow-lights

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

My girls buying us a phresh 6 inch carbon filter this morning for our tester tent. Those chemdawg OGX mendo montage girls stink!

Just looked at those micro moles they look nice. 
I like how the ones I have can go down to 400w too


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sketch where do shop for gear? These are the cheapest store I know of
> 
> http://www.ehydroponics.com/hid-lighting-grow-lights
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links there KAB I'll check them out. I mostly buy from ebay. I try to only go to the hydro shop for dirt 

Lucky! I'm thinking I may be needing one errrr I mean two carbon filters as well. (mine are something like 3 years old now)

my chick Hates the smell of anything smoked.... even meat she be Vegan and stuff... waste of a good cook if you ask me.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd look at Solis-Tek when it comes to ballasts...


*3 packs of GGG Harleem left!*


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 8, 2012)

I want the harlem but I can't get them right now. On top of this Bodhi, I got a custom oil rig coming in that I've been waiting on for almost a year now. But maybe some will be left at cz in a week or two and I'll grab them then. still stoked on my sunshine daydreams. 







^^how I feel this morning


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My girls buying us a phresh 6 inch carbon filter this morning for our tester tent. Those chemdawg OGX mendo montage girls stink!



Just bought 2 of those Phresh.... Love em! Light, efficient, super high CFM


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> well, Finally my Magnetic ballast died on me.  now, it's time to start to research new age ballasts and spend some $$$ in the room. Anyone want to give a opinion on Quantum?,Lumatek?,Other?
> 
> 
> I have a no name ballast I got from ebay that also died so guess that means I should just step up and replace them all. I see a future of no beans for a min or two.... sadness
> [h=1][/h]


thenewguy steered me towards the Phantom ballasts by Hydrofarm. im glad he did, i love em. 

http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=11016

theyre built well and have great safety features.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah I like the other phresh filter I have in my regular room.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> thenewguy steered me towards the Phantom ballasts by Hydrofarm. im glad he did, i love em.
> 
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=11016
> 
> theyre built well and have great safety features.



word. I took a leap of faith an got 4 of the MicroMoles. See what happens.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 8, 2012)

damn it man.....I was trying to get my card and get ready to drop an order, and the damn HP13 sold out right before my eyes......shoooot!! Oh well, I did manage to grab a pack o Sunshine Daydream finally.


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> word. I took a leap of faith an got 4 of the MicroMoles. See what happens.



I'll jump in with both feet with ya......sold (just 1 though)


BTW, I ended up not pulling the trigger on any GGG gear today. I'm sure I will kick myself later, but I had to buy one of those BadBoy T5s.... I think Batman skunk brought it up, if I am correct. I thank your sir.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 8, 2012)

*Grape Stomper Bx2 & Mendo Supremo* release is due in the next few weeks!! ~ ALL outlets confirmed _(Coming Soon) _

_Highlife & Sea of Seeds_ both do have legit stock too, I can confirm 100% they have had a drop of *Stomper OG* *& Haarlem*. 

Also *Mr. Majestic (Purple Mr.Nice x Chemdawg OG)* is now available for BIN ($80 -10 pack) exclusively from Bank of Gage


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> well, Finally my Magnetic ballast died on me.  now, it's time to start to research new age ballasts and spend some $$$ in the room. Anyone want to give a opinion on Quantum?,Lumatek?,Other?
> 
> 
> I have a no name ballast I got from ebay that also died so guess that means I should just step up and replace them all. I see a future of no beans for a min or two.... sadness


I have 3 lumateks and have never had a problem. But I have also owned about 10 magnetic ballast and never had one of them die either.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2012)

hey guys, Ive been reading in this forum for some time now, but this is my first post, so I thought Id say hello first. 
Anyway, I appreciate all the helpful info I found here so far but Im still a bit confused about the whole seedbank issue. Has anyone had any experience ordering from a breeder directly, like i.e https://www.dinafem.org/ ? I have done some research and read a lot about Attitude in this forum. I dont live in the UK, hence I put a lot of weight on the discrete shipping factor, as well as getting a somewhat 'reliable product'. dinafem.org supposedly offers free shipping and the option to pay cash upon receipt, as well as an apparently decent way of steath packaging with respect to preserving the contents the best way possible. Is this too good to be true https://www.dinafem.org/envios ? What do you think ?


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

idont see the bin at bog it looks like an auction?


----------



## wheezer (Jun 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> hey guys, Ive been reading in this forum for some time now, but this is my first post, so I thought Id say hello first.
> Anyway, I appreciate all the helpful info I found here so far but Im still a bit confused about the whole seedbank issue. Has anyone had any experience ordering from a breeder directly, like i.e https://www.dinafem.org/ ? I have done some research and read a lot about Attitude in this forum. I dont live in the UK, hence I put a lot of weight on the discrete shipping factor, as well as getting a somewhat 'reliable product'. dinafem.org supposedly offers free shipping and the option to pay cash upon receipt, as well as an apparently decent way of steath packaging with respect to preserving the contents the best way possible. Is this too good to be true https://www.dinafem.org/envios ? What do you think ?


Alot of the breeders in Holland will not ship to USA. That's why I started using banks, then found attitude, and havn't really had a need for anyone else.


----------



## genuity (Jun 8, 2012)

do not slack on a pack of that MR.majestic


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2012)

wheezer said:


> Alot of the breeders in Holland will not ship to USA. That's why I started using banks, then found attitude, and havn't really had a need for anyone else.


good point. I didnt see anything on their site that states any shipping restrictions though. Actually it says 'Delivery in all the World'. Looks like they are located in Spain. Will find out what their deal is. I liked the pay upon receipt idea, but maybe it doesn't work the way I think it does. I have a hard time imagining they would ship something to any random address before receiving a payment...so that did make me curious if this is even the actual breeders website or just another affiliate. I know some people swear by Attitude because they apparently were luckier than others. I havent had much luck relying on my luck these days..lol. Are there any particular breeders you can recommend on Attitude currently ? Are there any of them that have had a solid reputation over a longer time frame ? Ive been looking at TGA subcool or Serious Seeds, but I dont know. From the stories I read here, the quality seems to change like the weather. also some people on this board seem to promote/advertise certain seedbanks cause they probably work for them and are likely biased. which makes it rather frustrating trying to get some REAL info... any tips you have for me are greatly appreciated !


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> good point. I didnt see anything on their site that states any shipping restrictions though. Actually it says 'Delivery in all the World'. Looks like they are located in Spain. Will find out what their deal is. I liked the pay upon receipt idea, but maybe it doesn't work the way I think it does. I have a hard time imagining they would ship something to any random address before receiving a payment...so that did make me curious if this is even the actual breeders website or just another affiliate. I know some people swear by Attitude because they apparently were luckier than others. I havent had much luck relying on my luck these days..lol. Are there any particular breeders you can recommend on Attitude currently ? Are there any of them that have had a solid reputation over a longer time frame ? Ive been looking at TGA subcool or Serious Seeds, but I dont know. From the stories I read here, the quality seems to change like the weather. also some people on this board seem to promote/advertise certain seedbanks cause they probably work for them and are likely biased. which makes it rather frustrating trying to get some REAL info... any tips you have for me are greatly appreciated !


Check out other sites too. Some sites censor positive or negative info on certain breeders. This one seem too be one of the better ones. I like Mr Nice forum also. Try to read from as many sources as possible and the real winners shine through. I wish I had more money to gamble on all the different breeders, someday I want them all.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 8, 2012)

guwall said:


> I'll jump in with both feet with ya......sold (just 1 though)
> 
> 
> BTW, I ended up not pulling the trigger on any GGG gear today. I'm sure I will kick myself later, but I had to buy one of those BadBoy T5s.... I think Batman skunk brought it up, if I am correct. I thank your sir.


Yeah man get the t5. You won't regret it. I was looking at your thread today thinking how sweet those seedlings would do with a t5 above em


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 8, 2012)

Two more sites First one is in Holland, second is Canada. Both deliver to USA
http://www.sanniesshop.com/
http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah man get the t5. You won't regret it. I was looking at your thread today thinking how sweet those seedlings would do with a t5 above em




Yea it will be great when it arrives, I guess it just turned into a _perpetual_ garden time for a lil _perpetual_ groove.

[video=youtube;u2No42UQJTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2No42UQJTE[/video]


-hippy flippy fun time......Where did I put that Blue Cheese?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

OG Raskal promo @ the collective...promo not so good though

and i see them saying coming soon is Super Kush and Gush..anyone know what those are?


----------



## guwall (Jun 8, 2012)

Gush sounds appropriate for me.

-Gu


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 8, 2012)

now seeing its a Cali strain

Afghan Goo x Kush...dont know who the breeder is tho


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 8, 2012)

they killing the neo-soul / house / jazzy type beats & 'ish in da city tonight : http://wkdu.org/


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

_*ONE*_ pack of Bodhi pure kush x uzbekistani hashplant left at the 'Tude!!


got one pack myself...


:straightjacket:


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

You know I was thinking... Running a pack each of GGG's Harleem and Hortilab's Sour Amnesia side by side would be a pretty good idea....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 8, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> I have 3 lumateks and have never had a problem. But I have also owned about 10 magnetic ballast and never had one of them die either.


I've got a couple Lumateks and a couple Phantoms and never a single issue with any of those. The house brand HTG Supply sells called "Digital Greenhouse" is the only ballast I've ever owned in my life to not function properly. It just died one day.. dead. So I got HTG to replace it with a Lumatek. The phantom tho get great reviews by anyone who owns them.. The built in safety feature that prevents Hot-restrike is nice, and they have dual resettable breakers and emits virtually no RF, triple resin coated components., supposed to be the best built on the market.. 

"_Hot Re-strike _
_It is VERY important that the lamp is given adequate time to cool down before it is reignited. You should allow a hot lamp to cool for 20-30 minutes before you try to re-strike it. Hot re-strikes cause premature lamp failure and lumen output degradation. Additionally, the lamp should never be turned off before the lamp reaches full intensity."_

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/garden-lighting/201339434-best-digital-ballast-2.html#post652961
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438174-phantom-ballasts.html 
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=165377
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/hydrofarms-new-phantom-digital-ballast.17997/

My dad and a friend both own a Quantum. There's a store here locally that used to sell Lumatek but replaced the entire line with Quantum, the dude preaches they are much better and safer to use. Me tho, I like my Phantom the best.. =)

Plus it just looks like something Batman would use to grow...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 8, 2012)

I got all three of the bodhi that dropped 
still wanting tigers milk


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 8, 2012)

got my two new tents let the breeding begin


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 8, 2012)

hell yea hell! could not believe my eyes when I saw that there were around 100 sunshine day dreams.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

one pack of the Bodhi Uzbeki HP left...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo, *bunch of RD Doc's and Scott's OG dropped at Attitude*...


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 8, 2012)

whats the proper names mate ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 8, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> hell yea hell! could not believe my eyes when I saw that there were around 100 sunshine day dreams.


Last night i tryed to order but my card kept declining  so this morning i called and bitched them out,
and to my surprize all three were still there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> got my two new tents let the breeding begin
> 
> View attachment 2204926View attachment 2204927View attachment 2204928



The breeding world is doomed


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The breeding world is doomed


I cant even see the garbage that he's posting. It's so refreshing. 

On another note... got the Nikon DSLR today, now I just need a lens, lol.
I bleached the top of an Eisbaer.. doh! too close to the glass. It looks cool tho. Like the top of a white strawberry with all these funky white pistils growin out of it. haha. 

Major fuck up on my part experimenting Lucas method style in soil. You really do need to feed alot more than I thought. 
With GH Flora nutes I'm doing 5ml micro, 10ml bloom, and 5ml liquid kool bloom (NPK 0-10-10) now and stilll no burn. I was so scared to feed that high, need to go possibly higher. Lesson learned.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 8, 2012)

Picked up a Girl Scout Cookie today..............took the girl scout too. Let's see what all the hype is about, my friend says they are paying TOP dollar for it in the clubs. Yum Yum


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 8, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Yo, *bunch of RD Doc's and Scott's OG dropped at Attitude*...


why thank you JJ Picked up GTH#1



This is a pretty cool & good idea. what you hydro guys think?
[video=youtube;8JUcsEjEVFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JUcsEjEVFk[/video]


----------



## forestbud (Jun 8, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> one pack of the Bodhi Uzbeki HP left...


Still one left. Ordered one today and it's already packed ready to go next Monday. If I were you.. I would grab it right now.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2012)

I never ordered this morning but now i want some rare dankness!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok H.O.F.
RD
or Bodhi? 
which should i get arrrgh!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 8, 2012)

forestbud said:


> Still one left. Ordered one today and it's already packed ready to go next Monday. If I were you.. I would grab it right now.


I snagged one earlier, so hopefully there's still that one pack left. Also, three packs remaining of Kalishnapple Kush...


----------



## forestbud (Jun 8, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Ok H.O.F.
> RD
> or Bodhi?
> which should i get arrrgh!


My suggestion - Get Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant then scrape money to get Rare Dankness Scott's OG before the promo ends.


----------



## forestbud (Jun 8, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I snagged one earlier, so hopefully there's still that one pack left. Also, three packs remaining of Kalishnapple Kush...


Damn... Kalishnapple Kush looks very appealing... even better that it has some OG in it! Larry Smurf... very nice!

Edit: I changed my mind after doing some research on Trichome Jungle Seeds. I believe that they are using Stock picture of the Kalishnapple Kush, not what they actually grow out. The Larry Smurf does look good but I don't want my prized buds to be thumb sized.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 8, 2012)

forestbud said:


> My suggestion - Get Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant then scrape money to get Rare Dankness Scott's OG before the promo ends.


That scotts og sounds great!
what are the female/male ratios with both RD and Bodhi?
Anyone know?


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

male female ratios depend mostly on your environment not each breeders techniques just keep your temps on the lower end of acceptable 18/6 veg and try not to stress them and you should get quite a few females with any breeders gear!


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

anyone else getting that mr majestic?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2012)

Hahaha 50/50?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2012)

Holy shit my puny pathetic 1 leaved 707 cutting rooted.gonna put some pics up @ct. I don't think it'll grow. Rly has nowhere to grow from


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Holy shit my puny pathetic 1 leaved 707 cutting rooted.gonna put some pics up @ct. I don't think it'll grow. Rly has nowhere to grow from


That thing should survive............keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## headbender (Jun 8, 2012)

survive ya but if theres no nodes where will new growth begin?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> survive ya but if theres no nodes where will new growth begin?


Well if it doesn't survive I'm sure he can get another one


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2012)

Idk where growth will begin. Maybe a shot of superthrive will give enough auxins to force a new growth tip to emerge. I highly doubt it but nothin else I can rly do. Sounds good in theory lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 8, 2012)

headbender said:


> anyone else getting that mr majestic?


I did.........


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm gonna toss out a few more mothers and revegges and make some more room. Irly wanna pop some beans. So many choices. I've had gorilla grape on my mind for a while now so probably at least 5 gorilla grapes. I rly wanna pop big sur holy weed too but I wanna wait for temps to drop. Maybe elephant stomper.....LILBSDAD how'd that Rocky Mountain High turn out?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I'm gonna toss out a few more mothers and revegges and make some more room. Irly wanna pop some beans. So many choices. I've had gorilla grape on my mind for a while now so probably at least 5 gorilla grapes. I rly wanna pop big sur holy weed too but I wanna wait for temps to drop. Maybe elephant stomper.....LILBSDAD how'd that Rocky Mountain High turn out?


RMH was bomb but too low of yield to keep. Madness from Hazeman was the best strain I had this run but it didn't yield the best either. Sticking to my proven cuts my next two runs, seed runs are costing me weight. Think I will just start vegging all my seeds and then take cuts and run one to see how they do (after sexing of course)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> RMH was bomb but too low of yield to keep. Madness from Hazeman was the best strain I had this run but it didn't yield the best either. Sticking to my proven cuts my next two runs, seed runs are costing me weight. Think I will just start vegging all my seeds and then take cuts and run one to see how they do (after sexing of course)


I have found seed runs yield less than clones, plus i top more with cuts over seeded plants


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 9, 2012)

C99 bx is bAck from moska on the seed depot..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 9, 2012)

breakfast of champions.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 9, 2012)

what is that nutritous morsel ?

& where is the coffee?

...while sipping mine & reading jenks comments like the morning weed news


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Picked up a Girl Scout Cookie today..............took the girl scout too. Let's see what all the hype is about, my friend says they are paying TOP dollar for it in the clubs. Yum Yum


nice !

cant wait to see what it looks like in flower.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 9, 2012)

That be just some OG x PurpleKush


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 9, 2012)

Day 8


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 9, 2012)

What do you guys think of chem? few of us boys downunder not thinking much of it for smell!


----------



## azulknight (Jun 9, 2012)

seems like a perfect piece to graft something onto instead of letting those roots go to waste;play with the room your give'n lol


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 9, 2012)

Is anyone else worried about high cbd strains ruining reacreational mj use? Gonna start wateing down strains. And what if the govt makes only high cbd strains legal and high thc illegal.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Is anyone else worried about high cbd strains ruining reacreational mj use? Gonna start wateing down strains. And what if the govt makes only high cbd strains legal and high thc illegal.


This has been wieghing heavy on my mind to lastwood, just another reason im vaulting so much


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 9, 2012)

found a pic of girl scout cookie nugz on icfag.

here's a quote from the thread :

"Not sure exactly what the genetics are on this. i dont know the grower personally just the few brokers who are lucky enough to have access to it. It was Cherry pie female hit with pollen from either a durban or an OG kush. Cherry pie consists of OG kush x GDP x Durban. Im fortunate enough to have the seeds from the cherry pie and the GDPxOG cross however the grower informs that there might be instability in the OG kush that causes self pollination. The GSC has no seeds in it however some samples of cherry pie are known to have seeds. Regardless of the instability concerns, its worth keeping around with a bottle of Reverse because the nug blows away most dispensary inventories. GSC is rarely available wholesale on black market it is always broken down by a select group of dispensarys in the san francisco bay area. and no they dont sell clones of it."

the thread itself : https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=199927

to be clear, im not "mdjenks'ing" it ...i did not grow these nugz


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Picked up a Girl Scout Cookie today..............took the girl scout too. Let's see what all the hype is about, my friend says they are paying TOP dollar for it in the clubs. Yum Yum


girl scout cookies are the fav in cali as well as platunum cookies and silverback gorilla


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The breeding world is doomed


ur gonna see strains like no other


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 9, 2012)

The strains I grow are my favs in Cali lmfao !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> ur gonna see strains like no other



Lmfao! You know jenks your a funny guy when not telling everybody to fuck off


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 9, 2012)

^ yeah what he said.

only gudkarma can get away with that. 
barely.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

^ Lol!

Game 7 baby!!! Yall watching?!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 9, 2012)

dear boston celtics ,

other than hating you , stop leaking oil all over the basketball court.

signed ,

the only woman kevin garnet never got prego


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> OG Raskal promo @ the collective...promo not so good though
> 
> and i see them saying coming soon is Super Kush and Gush..anyone know what those are?


Super Kush and Gush are supposedly Nevil's latest breeding releases.....as in Nevil from the Seedbank that first released neville's haze etc...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> dear boston celtics ,
> 
> other than hating you , stop leaking oil all over the basketball court.
> 
> ...


Lol! Yall seen how rondo was already by the locker room while the game was finishing.. Atleast ray Allen stayed to talk shit for a lil while.. But I think he wants to come here next season too.. Heard him saying it on a radio show on espn


----------



## taaldow (Jun 9, 2012)

115-113 twice for Bradley and 115-113 for Pacquiao. Bradley wins split decision.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sooo disgusted right now... That fight was bullshit pacquiao had him beat in 10 or 11 rds and Bradley gets the split decision?? Most corrupt sport the world has ever seen.... By far... I had forgotten why I hated boxing and I just got reminded... No more boxing for me unless it's pacquiao/mayweather... MMA only from now on! FUCK BOXING!!!!


----------



## John12 (Jun 10, 2012)

does keeping the mh on after flip really reduce the stretch compared to having the hps on after flip? Anyone have experience with this technique?


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 10, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> No more boxing for me unless it's pacquiao/mayweather... MMA only from now on! FUCK BOXING!!!!


That's what I'm sayin. Pacquiao owns anyone else he fights. Mayweather needs to step up already. MMA has been better than boxing for awhile now.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 10, 2012)

Finally decided on some sunshine daydream !


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 10, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> That's what I'm sayin. Pacquiao owns anyone else he fights. Mayweather needs to step up already. MMA has been better than boxing for awhile now.


I lost the lil respect I still had for boxing today... Now they wanna give pacquiao a rematch on nov 10... They should appeal that shit regardless!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know the female/male ratio of bodhi's gear generally?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 10, 2012)

probally cause they want that big money fight pacquioa has been dragging his feet with a match against mayweather I'm sure mayweather won't have a problem taking out bradley giving pacquioa one option to fight mayweather hopefully


Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I'm sooo disgusted right now... That fight was bullshit pacquiao had him beat in 10 or 11 rds and Bradley gets the split decision?? Most corrupt sport the world has ever seen.... By far... I had forgotten why I hated boxing and I just got reminded... No more boxing for me unless it's pacquiao/mayweather... MMA only from now on! FUCK BOXING!!!!


----------



## guwall (Jun 10, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Anyone know the female/male ratio of bodhi's gear generally?


Don't know, but I hope its high. If it's anything like his germ rates, there won't be a single testicle in my garen... except for mine, of course.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 10, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Anyone know the female/male ratio of bodhi's gear generally?


They are regular beans so the ratio should be normal. Typically with cannabis nature makes for a 70/30 ratio female to male. But that isn't set in stone. Environmental stresses or just shitty luck can lead to a higher ratio.


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2012)

hey kab,when you did shis99,did she stretch out a lot?
ill get a few pics up of them,after seeing your pics,i had to start a few of these.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 10, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Super Kush and Gush are supposedly Nevil's latest breeding releases.....as in Nevil from the Seedbank that first released neville's haze etc...


Got a link about that?
I want to let him know about it.

I hear wispers Nev May release seeds publicly this year. But who knows.
*But those aren't the strains an I realy doubt he would release @ canna collective.*
Hes into pure sativas, mainly trying to make the Mother haze he never bread with that was better than His Haze A an C.
Look for stuff like Nev haze F1, NH x Mullimbimby madness, Oregon purp thai, MM x Kariba, Ortega Hawaiian ect.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 10, 2012)

John12 said:


> does keeping the mh on after flip really reduce the stretch compared to having the hps on after flip? Anyone have experience with this technique?


yes, especially on certain strains. I've been doing this now for the last 3 runs and I have Romulan that stretches like crazy, and it did slow it down some for sure.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> They are regular beans so the ratio should be normal. Typically with cannabis nature makes for a 70/30 ratio female to male. But that isn't set in stone. Environmental stresses or just shitty luck can lead to a higher ratio.


really? I always get clser to 50/50 on most stuff. so far Bohdis been the same for me....about 50/50, maybe a little better.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Got a link about that?
> I want to let him know about it.
> 
> I hear wispers Nev May release seeds publicly this year. But who knows.
> ...


There wasn't too much info.



MrDJK5 said:


> The Canna Collective will have some EXCLUSIVE gear in VERY soon . .
> 
> 2 NEW Strains
> 
> ...


DJ posted this in a thread titled "who is Neville from the seedbank?" Go get em scarhole.


Also, I just read that those black cherry soda s1 from chamorro seeds are producing males....and so is his other s1 line. The post was too long to quote, but Here's the link if you want to read his apology


----------



## John12 (Jun 10, 2012)

wheezer said:


> yes, especially on certain strains. I've been doing this now for the last 3 runs and I have Romulan that stretches like crazy, and it did slow it down some for sure.


Does this slow down or increase the time of the total grow? Like instead of them finishing at 8 or 9 wks will they finish at 9 or 10 wks?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 10, 2012)

ok...been away for a while, busy as fuck cuz my dad broke his foot real bad last week, a haybine fell on it and broke all five bones, almost cut the end of his foot completely off....so, i've been doin the work of 2 men around the farm. but its approaching 100 degrees F here so i called it quits for the day.

i finally broke down and bought a Canon T3I, 18-55mm lens and 70-300mm lens a few days back...been playing around with it a bit and i love it...now if i could just find a decent macro lens for it that doesnt cost as much as the camera. i'm hoping to take it to the grow room tonight or tomorrow for some shots.

also just made an order from attitude...



Order Summary
Product Code
Quantity​Price​
Gage Green Seeds Bastards Series OS Afghan Haze
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
GAGJ40
1​$44.74​
Bodhi Seeds 89 sensi nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
BODR365
1​$67.88​
Gage Green Seeds Bastards Series Colombian Gold
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
GAX40
1​$41.65​
Bodhi Seeds Sunshine Daydream
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
BODU288
1​$67.88​
REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar

REGULAR UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity

REGULAR UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
REGULAR UFO #3 Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH

REGULAR UFO #3
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
REGULAR UFO #4 TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl

REGULAR UFO #4
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
REGULAR UFO #5 TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen

REGULAR UFO #5
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
T H Seeds Lambo

June Jubilee Promo (2 seeds)
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Cheese AUTO

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Delicious Seeds Critical Jack Herer

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
G13 Labs Pineapple Express

June Jubilee Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FREE Gage Green 3 x Flight 813 + 3 x Pepe Le Dank

FRE040
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
$222.15​Subtotal
- $22.22​Voucher code
$23.92​Shipping cost
$223.85​GRAND TOTAL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow glad I didn't get in on those bcs s1. I rly rly wanted em. But he is a Cool duded and is making up for it big time. Still my favorite post in that thread is from prof p saying "why are untested seeds being sold for over 100$ a pack?" ........as cool as westcoast is, and as honest as he's being, selling untested seeds is not cool (unless your bodhi and have worked with the parents for many years and many other crosses). When prof p made that comment I wanted to say "idk ask kayne from cvs all he sells is untested"


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 10, 2012)

cmt1984, where'd you get the voucher code? They never sent me one before lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well hopefully his M:F ratio is as good as what TGA's have been, bought a 5 pack of the AO and got 5 females and 1 male.
Now if its anything like that ratio, id be one happy camper!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 10, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Well hopefully his M:F ration is as good as what TGA's have been, bought a 5 pack of the AO and got 5 females and 1 male.
> Now if its anything like that ratio, id be one happy camper!


/
Was it an extra bean in that recipe?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 10, 2012)

so i's says i says :

wow @ chamorro ! notice how breeder dude is not even close to mentioning that two packs sold for like $350+
& prof p is making him look big ear'd & dumbo for sure.

but hey problem solved ...so get yourself some extra chum-arro's & shipping is FREE. 
holy shit dem S1 i mean regs i mean hermi i mean BCS beans like hotcakes.

now... im no canna genius ...but would YOU be buying this guys gear? 
first drop ...a sham ...& a fuck up. DB Cooper my ass. run that shit yourself (tent) "breeder guy".

classic douche gimme the $ move. fucking hobbit.

& all this negativo ish i hear about CVS made me trash those 3 mss x hindus. fuck that dude.

im about to STICK to : e$ko & clone only w/ a side order of bodhi, chimera, jkahn & a splash of JTR by subtool.

that's where its at.
making my moves as i type.

& @ breedbay ==> fuck you OMMPkid (chamorro seed dude) !!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 10, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> /
> Was it an extra bean in that recipe?


1 seed popped twins which i successfully separated  both the twins were girls.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 10, 2012)

genuity said:


> hey kab,when you did shis99,did she stretch out a lot?
> ill get a few pics up of them,after seeing your pics,i had to start a few of these.


No man the stretch wasn't bad at all. It's a really great strain.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 10, 2012)

bust berry pheno hunt is coming along nicely... put them back under 18/6 a couple days ago and am going to plop them in 3 gallon pots with a 2 week veg then dump them into flower I just have no love for this one...

Edit:

Hey KAB what was bad about that G.O.A.T you tried?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 10, 2012)

Only 5 packs of sunshine daydream left


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 10, 2012)

I fucking love my Bodhi Cali Yos


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im about to STICK to : e$ko & a splash of JTR by subtool.
> 
> that's where its at.
> making my moves as i type.
> ...



Gogi OG + 7 week veg = two zips of dank

The more I grow the more I love CR

im about to STICK to : e$ko & a splash of JTR by subtool and peak seeds Northern skunk and hazeman white grapes (potent, deadly, wake up face down in front of puter, forget what you are doing, you are retarded weed) 

that's where its at.
making my moves as i type.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 10, 2012)

hey batman. Is cali yo (ae77 Cali O x Yo Mama) or (afgooey x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)?? I'm asking because I ordered Yo Mama from attitude and got cali Yo?? lol confused


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> hey batman. Is cali yo (ae77 Cali O x Yo Mama) or (afgooey x appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)?? I'm asking because I ordered Yo Mama from attitude and got cali Yo?? lol confused


Lucky bastard. That's awesome! I can only imagine how they're gonna smell and taste....mmmm


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Got a link about that?
> I want to let him know about it.
> 
> I hear wispers Nev May release seeds publicly this year. But who knows.
> ...




I WAS WRONG.
Nev. did drop seeds to canna collective.
Gush an super kush are new Nevile Strains that I had never heard of.
They are legit.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> cmt1984, where'd you get the voucher code? They never sent me one before lol


use the code 420


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 11, 2012)

just pulled a Cali Yo hermie from the room, not impressed atall

got it in time tho


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

Sketch Cali Yo is (ae77 Cali O x Yo Mama).

Personally I'd rather have Cali Yo.. especially after growing it. OMG it looks and smells sooo good.

No hermies here. =)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 11, 2012)

yea luckily i only got 1 hermie...still have 6 females

sure it came from the Yo Mama genes bcuz when i grew the Yo Mama i got 2 hermies


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sketch Cali Yo is (ae77 Cali O x Yo Mama).
> 
> Personally I'd rather have Cali Yo.. especially after growing it. OMG it looks and smells sooo good.
> 
> No hermies here. =)


hey batman
How far into flower are they? any pics?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks bats! Wonder how old this bag is...lol. 

Just an observation but, I changed clone gel from cloneX to root tech.. RootTech is amazing!! Normal clone time in cloner was around 12-14 days rootTech little under 7  going to do a side by side next. The gel with the rootTech seems much less runny as well sticks to the shoot much better IMHO.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I WAS WRONG.
> Nev. did drop seeds to canna collective.
> Gush an super kush are new Nevile Strains that I had never heard of.
> They are legit.


Starting to look like it was all about making money and starting another seed company, Neville poping in out of the blue and chatting on the forum, then seeking knights (strainholders) and going forth to search for the grail.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 11, 2012)

I have used root tech for a grip. I like it too


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 11, 2012)

after a surf session in san diego, years ago, i had a chance to smoke some cali o.

session over, my brother was walking in a parking lot, wetsuit half on, blatently & randomly asking local dudes for herbage.

i freaked ...until he came to the car with a fistfull of orange haired dank. 
never forget, smelled like heaven and we looked at this weed in his cupped hands like kids in a candy store.

WOW & YUM ! 

apparantly dude who watched us go off in the surf had no reservations sharing weed with strangers from the east coast with surfboards 

even at that time , the herb scene made my brother want to stay put in cali !

ready to drive back across country & bro asks : "leave me here on this corner (in oceanside) & tell mom im staying in cali".

can i say... from the surf to the chicks to the weed ...fucking knockdown kuncklebuster getting this idiot back in the car!

straight brother battle with the car swerving, us fist fighting, dude half hanging out the window, surfboards on the roof, & joints in the ashtray.

after the physical confrontation, we chilled & smoked out all the way through arizona & some of new mexico... this killa kill orange tasting skunky weed from a VERY generous jeff specoli type dude in a VW van lliving on the beach in san diego. 

so gudkarma says ...yes to cali o crosses. 
im excited to see how those turn out for you guys.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hey batman
> How far into flower are they? any pics?


im at 33 days in bloom.. no pics but soon got my new nikon dslr last week but no lens yet. i gotta pick one up this next week and ill post pics for sure.

i have a feeling eisbaers gonna be special too. 

its gonna b tough choosing keepers tho cuz i like so many but wanna make room for Timewreck, Qush, Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Fantasy Island, Venom OG, Chernobyl.. lol.

fuuuccckkk.

btw Cali O can herm without TLC soooo..... ya never kno.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hazey on his noral banter making no sense!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Starting to look like it was all about making money and starting another seed company, Neville poping in out of the blue and chatting on the forum, then seeking knights (strainholders) and going forth to search for the grail.


From What I hear, It's half about money an half about quality.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hazey on his noral banter making no sense!


Roflmao, he must've gone back and added to that post after I read it the first time. Dude is out there and hilarious.




hazey grapes said:


> anyways...
> 
> *haze skunk x jack's cleaner 2* is going to rock when the genius is in with the attitude hopefully in a couple months or less.
> *malawi gold x JC2* should be even better
> ...


----------



## snodome (Jun 11, 2012)

there is a breeders stash "8 mile stomper" up for auction on bank of gage. current bid is 110,000.00 gbp tho. good luck seed collectors.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

snodome said:


> there is a breeders stash "8 mile stomper" up for auction on bank of gage. current bid is 110,000.00 gbp tho. good luck seed collectors.


I think Gage's new found success might be getting to their heads. Or Someone might have stomped on it. =P
I'm gettin the stomper cut they used for free.. its not that elusive.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sunshine daydream all gone.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jun 11, 2012)

snodome said:


> there is a breeders stash "8 mile stomper" up for auction on bank of gage. current bid is 110,000.00 gbp tho. good luck seed collectors.





BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I think Gage's new found success might be getting to their heads. Or Someone might have stomped on it. =P
> I'm gettin the stomper cut they used for free.. its not that elusive.


Any clone is not elusive for folks in the know Batman , but not everybody has that kind of privelige mate. It's all about who you know in that respect, and some are more fortunate than others. 
And that auction's an obvious piss take bid lol. They've relisted it and banned the time wasters, imo it's not fair behaviour in the slieghtest for people who are actually wanting to bid. Some people have way too much time on their hands really, bidding up prices on any auction is a pretty childish thing to do> I mean whats the point lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I want to get some hazy grapes tattooed across my chest

EDIT: anyone want to point me in the direction of the medical marijuana patients Mod..... the Michigan area just needs to be deleted... I live in a state full of hazy grapes.....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I think I want to get some hazy grapes tattooed across my chest
> 
> EDIT: anyone want to point me in the direction of the medical marijuana patients Mod..... the Michigan area just needs to be deleted... I live in a state full of hazy grapes.....


lmao yeah....i haven't ventured in to the Michigan area here in a very long time. so many crazy Michiganders...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2012)

For some reason I can't register at bank of gage. Bullshit. Don't have an gage in the vault yet either............. idk who the fuck hazey thinks he is. Its like he gets off on typing and he's so fucking stupid he actually thinks he sounds smart.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Any clone is not elusive for folks in the know Batman , but not everybody has that kind of privelige mate. It's all about who you know in that respect, and some are more fortunate than others.


Well I guess if anyone here or there wanted a Grape Stomper cut down the road... they'd just have to find the right person..





Def not Jenks. His shits way better than mine anyway. When he starts breeding I'm just gonna throw my seed collection in the trash. 

Speaking of total fucktards... our goverment in action arresting the criminals that plague our society
*Activist Protests By Harvesting Cannabis Inside Giant Cage In Front Of White House*


I gotta get myself either a Quantum Badboy or a Blackstar LED soon.. Timewreck and Lemon Larry beans ohh how I want to pop you sooo bad.

I wish I knew someone who went to Harborside. I'd love to get a KKSC in my hands. Was talkin 2 Kyle the other day and he said Harborside has the real deal all the time.

Inspirational Hazey Quote of the day.


hazey grapes said:


> strong odor is just a novelty to me and more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 11, 2012)

best music video ever!

[video=youtube;fN-xq7t6pKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN-xq7t6pKw[/video]


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 11, 2012)

what strain you guys recc to give me energy, focus, keep anxiety down elevate my mood and is there such a strain that kills your appetite?


----------



## OGHippie420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here is a teaser of something to come:


['91 Chemdawg (aka Skunk VA) x Obsoul33t Aliendawg F2]


[Cali Connection Alien OG x Obsoul33t Aliendawg F2]*


*There are 8 Area '91 packs not pictured.

All *32* pack are being released @ *The Seed Depot* June 25th @ 11:59 PM UK Time...

-*16 Alien Reunion
*- *16 Area '91*

-*$80* [USD] per pack
-*12* (Regular) Seeds per pack 

-*Obsoul33t* Aliendawg F2 Male used in both hybrids.


Can't wait to see what else Crom brings to the table this year. Don't miss out on this first opportunity to snag some this DANK! 

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^^ Bwahahaha that vid IS awesome. The song is almost like a Lil Wayne type.
Gotta love the red turtle neck


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 11, 2012)

the song is hot... love when dude smacks the chick and she turns chinese or whatever. 

been watchin that vid bunches.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> what strain you guys recc to give me energy, focus, keep anxiety down elevate my mood and is there such a strain that kills your appetite?


The 2 biggest Anti anxiety and uplifting strains I've come across- Apollo 13 & Spacedawg. according to KAB Apollo 11 should also be in this category. I'll tell ya in about 5 weeks.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 11, 2012)

Bunch of TCVG gear up @ the zon, not sure if anyone posted.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 11, 2012)

IHF2 cloned in 4 days.... that's a record for myself!


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuckin unbelievable? This thread turned into that fuckin bullshit?

Do those rappers know how to grow it, or sell it?


----------



## headbender (Jun 11, 2012)

my sun maiden clones rooted really fast also


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> The 2 biggest Anti anxiety and uplifting strains I've come across- Apollo 13 & Spacedawg. according to KAB Apollo 11 should also be in this category. I'll tell ya in about 5 weeks.


nice I have 2 space dawgs going right now! I also have sour diesel, cheese, pinapple express, tahoe og, sour candy, ice, and acid. and on the way ak 47, purple haze and a whole bunch more i cant wait for cannavetures next drop either


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2012)

My flodawgs, and a11s are startin to pack on the weight and frost. I was unimpressed with my first mns black widow female. It yielded well but didn't fulfill the legend. This one is mighty frosty. Not as well a yielder but kinda my fault for abusing her. May have to reveg this one. She sparkles...... I'm like 1/4 way into trimming a big ass romulan bush. As a clone she yielded way better than from seed. Still caked in resin. Probably 3.5 oz bush.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2012)

Got a little room what should I pop? Dizzle frost c99, gorilla grape, magic monkey/merlin, bodhi big sur holy weed, clusterfunk, pure kush x uzbek, goji og, esko blueberry indica f2, blueberry sativa, timewreck, rocky mountain high, g13 bx2.. help me choose this is the next to pop list off my main list lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 11, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> nice I have 2 space dawgs going right now! I also have sour diesel, cheese, pinapple express, tahoe og, sour candy, ice, and acid. and on the way ak 47, purple haze and a whole bunch more i cant wait for cannavetures next drop either


Nice hows that PE? i hear its a sick strain for copying the name of a movie.


----------



## forestbud (Jun 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Got a little room what should I pop? Dizzle frost c99, gorilla grape, magic monkey/merlin, bodhi big sur holy weed, clusterfunk, pure kush x uzbek, goji og, esko blueberry indica f2, blueberry sativa, timewreck, rocky mountain high, g13 bx2.. help me choose this is the next to pop list off my main list lol


 I would go with Gorilla Grape and Magic Merlin. What is Magic Monkey?
Wouldn't hurt to run pure kush x uzbek and goji og because I have them both myself. Excellent line up. Maybe even make a cross... Grape Uzi or Magic Goji?


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

Do the fuckin Gogi mannnn!! Like to see it done right!

Who gives a fuck about the rest of them no-name motherfuckers, if it dont yield and get you high as fuck, 

Then it aint worth fuckin growin.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Nice hows that PE? i hear its a sick strain for copying the name of a movie.



Dude, I took 48.5 oz's off a 5-pack of PE, the shit flew off the shelves


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 11, 2012)

Ill start a new seed thread for you guys this ones messy...


jk


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Dude, I took 48.5 oz's off a 5-pack of PE, the shit flew off the shelves


damn may i ask.
Light used?
Veg time?
Method of growing?


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> damn may i ask.
> Light used?
> Veg time?
> Method of growing?


5K, 4 HPS, 1 Metal,

Grew em in Coco Hempys, they shared the room with many other plants.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> 5K, 4 HPS, 1 Metal,
> 
> Grew em in Coco Hempys, they shared the room with many other plants.


Very nice! i grow coco too!
how long you veg?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 11, 2012)

I couldn't remember if it was called magic merlin or magic monkey w/o going to grab it lol. Its gorilla grape x gdp I think.I been itchin to pop the gorillas for a minute but its so hard I forgot I also have some stardawg and chem 91 x stardawg.. aaaaaahh!


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Very nice! i grow coco too!
> how long you veg?


Dont really keep track of time, I like throwin them in the Bud room when about waist high.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I couldn't remember if it was called magic merlin or magic monkey w/o going to grab it lol. Its gorilla grape x gdp I think.I been itchin to pop the gorillas for a minute but its so hard I forgot I also have some stardawg and chem 91 x stardawg.. aaaaaahh!


you should just give them to me.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> you should just give them to me.


Or me,

In the Winter would be best, could blast em Vert, kill all records. 

Or kill all records anyways?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 11, 2012)

LastWood- I vote Big Sur, Blueberry Indica, and chem91 x stardawg. Hard choices. I am trying to decide between Goji, cv Blue Magoo, and Biodiesel. 

A week ago my Space Bubbas and Jaffa Cakes went lime green on me as babies(Nitro lockout from high PH i think), so I went out and bought a new BlueLab PH digi and a drip-PH manual test kit....wtf Hanna?! Off by 1.4! Suprised that my previous harvest turned out ok. Purchased Earth Juice Natural Down..made from citric acid in small crystal/powder form (doesn't kill bennies like GH PH down does). Little bit goes a long way. A teaspoon took 8.3 to 2.7 in a gallon jug. Retested with my tap water treated with 4 drops of molasses this morning. One small pinch took me from 7.6 to 6.1. Since I noticed the lime green a week ago, the PH fixing has them growing really fast at the proper color now. 

Not sure if I have posted since the Bodhi drop but I got my 2 packs of Sunshine Daydream. First appalachia cross for me and my 4th Bodhi strain. Can't wait.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 11, 2012)

Blue Magoo! Lol still forgot I got that from time to time lol


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 11, 2012)

So while I'll be waiting the next month to go by before most certainly the biggest harvest of my life.... I am getting bored. lol.
So I germ'd the mighty Barney's Farm probably POS... Bllluuuuueeeee Mammmoootthhh freebie. lol. 

and some Cali Connect Cali Dreamin'. <-- thank u.. u kno who u are. It was either that or some Critical blah blah blah. ha. 

I get bored.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So while I'll be waiting the next month to go by before most certainly the biggest harvest of my life.... I am getting bored. lol.
> So I germ'd the mighty Barney's Farm probably POS... Bllluuuuueeeee Mammmoootthhh freebie. lol.
> 
> and some Cali Connect Cali Dreamin'. <-- thank u.. u kno who u are. It was either that or some Critical blah blah blah. ha.
> ...


Blahhaha!!! You have to be tripping bats, Barneys farm is damn good genetics! Wink Wink 

I don't want to see a seedling for a hot minute


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So while I'll be waiting the next month to go by before most certainly the biggest harvest of my life.... I am getting bored. lol.
> So I germ'd the mighty Barney's Farm probably POS... Bllluuuuueeeee Mammmoootthhh freebie. lol.
> 
> and some Cali Connect Cali Dreamin'. <-- thank u.. u kno who u are. It was either that or some Critical blah blah blah. ha.
> ...


I got that as well as a WOS afghan kush ryder and sugar mango ryder with a cheese auto from dinafem from that june promo on the way, im just throwing them all in pots outside.
got the WOS auto's outside already.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I got that as well as a WOS afghan kush ryder and sugar mango ryder with a cheese auto from dinafem from that june promo on the way, im just throwing them all in pots outside.
> got the WOS auto's outside already.


I wish I could do an outdoor thing but if my urban neighbors caught a whiff of anything like that, I'd be robbed or dead or killing someone else defending my home. 
No one.. and I mean no one knows where the Batcave is. lol. Not a single guest over in 18 months.. besides my ex who resided here. She and I are "working things out".
I gave up on wanting friends when I met you guys. Well except for friends with hundred dollars bills who like late night parking lot rendezvous. Yea... I am a whore.
But a whore with Space Princess is the best kind.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I wish I could do an outdoor thing but if my urban neighbors caught a whiff of anything like that, I'd be robbed or dead or killing someone else defending my home.
> No one.. and I mean no one knows where the Batcave is. lol. Not a single guest over in 18 months.. besides my ex who resided here. She and I are "working things out".
> I gave up on wanting friends when I met you guys. Well except for friends with hundred dollars bills who like late night parking lot rendezvous. Yea... I am a whore.
> But a whore with Space Princess is the best kind.


Luckily im in a medical state


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go with gorilla grapes. Can't rly go wrong there and when I pop the big sur holy weed I want optimal conditions cuz from the 2 failed attempts I've seen to grow them I think there gonna be finicky. Both were from good growers too. How many weeks does the blue dream cut go 10?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Barneys violator kush wasnt bad.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 12, 2012)

Barneys red dragon an red cherry berry were great.
Cherry berry was very black cherry tasting skunk!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 12, 2012)

top of the morning to you all





damn hairs


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

crystal mountain majesty!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice samwell!............I'm notorious for deciding on something to pop and then picking something completely different at the last second.... so no grapes. I been growin so much fruity buds lately I need some change. I picked timewreck and deep chunck.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Very nice samwell!............I'm notorious for deciding on something to pop and then picking something completely different at the last second.... so no grapes. I been growin so much fruity buds lately I need some change. I picked timewreck and deep chunck.


this is a old old cut from Tennessee i am told, and finishes with a sever lemon smell, sour lemon patch kids taste/smell, and is definitely 100% indica , first bud I have smoked in a while that can knock me out


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 12, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Very nice samwell!............I'm notorious for deciding on something to pop and then picking something completely different at the last second.... so no grapes. I been growin so much fruity buds lately I need some change. I picked timewreck and deep chunck.


KoS or THill DChunk? I need to up my KoS soon. How many seeds of a pack do you guys germ at a time? 

I was doing singles until my Eisbaer, Tahoe, DirtyGirl, and Plush were all male. Got pollen from that Plush male though. Now I am germing minimum 3 per strain. I wish I had the room for more. I decided against popping Goji right now because the summer heat is on its way.

New soil mix. 50% FFOF, 25% Light Warrior....with the other 25% pure earthworm castings, extra chunk perlite, and Happy Frog "fruit and flower" fert mix.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 12, 2012)

TCVG is selling a 20 seed mix pack for £26.00. That's £1.30 per seed. That's a really good deal.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone grown pinapple express? How long did you go with it 9 or 10 weeks?


----------



## John12 (Jun 12, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Anyone grown pinapple express? How long did you go with it 9 or 10 weeks?


Let mine go ten then chopped. Grew in 3 gal buckets hydro. After the 8th week they went into a growth boost and started to turn purple here and there. Exceptional yield of frosty beautiful buds


----------



## John12 (Jun 12, 2012)

great high too. Like a good stop at a light, no jerk or anything. Just a smooth come down that wasn't even noticeable at least not to me. Something I would always like to have in the yard


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you think watching too much Criminal Minds can turn you into a serial killer?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Anyone grown pinapple express? How long did you go with it 9 or 10 weeks?


I always wanted to try it.. but now I realize there's no need. Bodhi's Apollo 11 f3 has an amazing pineapple smell. Big thank you to the dude that made it possible for me to have this cut.. ohh and to Bodhi too. 

I'm finding it hard to keep it yellow tho thru bloom. I've given it teas, and fish emulsion.. last night I actually foliar fed her with foxfarm growbig. Anyone out there  have any input on her nutrient requirements? I don't wanna overdo the N or Mg. I'm only at day 34. Shes taken all the nutes I've given and I keep bumping up her feed. Damn plant likes to eat.



TheLastWood said:


> Do you think watching too much Criminal Minds can turn you into a serial killer?


I downloaded Seasons one thru five and watched a little of season one and skipped right to season 3, and then 4, and now 5. I think I've watched about 20 hours of criminal minds a week or so for nearly a month now. So I hope not.

But.. then again maybe the Unsub wants me to think this and is going thru a pattern typical of his Narcissistic Personality Disorder. This could allow the possibility of a disorganized offender suffering from a type of psychosis to target the profiler who has been looking over his or her victimology. Possibly giving the behavioral evidence a closer look over might let the BAU see who this Unsub really is despite no geographical profiling being done. 

I don't think it'll turn you into a murderer/serial killer Lastwood. But I do think that it will have some kind of profound nerdy affect.



I've kinda turned into a geek watching these shows religiously and never missed an episode-- True Blood, Game of Thrones, Supernatural, Fringe, Weeds, Vampire Diaries.. but My Favorite Cancelled Shows- Smallville, The Sarah Connor Chronicles, The Shield, & Heroes. Smallville was probably my all time favorite show. I was so pissed that they ended it. DC comics did pick up the story in a new Comic Book called Smallville Season 11. Kinda cool, but not the same.

Technology Rant-- be forewarned... This is Only a Rant!! - & basic guide to how to Pirate and Watch "Almost Anything" on your TV while you can still be on RIU in Fullscreen!!
v
This is why I love technology. Buy a somewhat recent Windows PC that has a separate large hard disc and graphics card with HDMI jack on the back, hook HDMI cable to either a connected HDTV's or or Surround Sound Reciever's HDMI jack, Right click on your Windows Desktop, then click Screen Resolution and where it says Multiple Displays you have to select "Extend these Displays, and then Okay, Download a program called XBMC and set it up to only function as a media player on your connected television(it will run as a media player on connected TV screen only), also install a program called Vuze and set it up to have a folder on your PC's larger hard drive to store huge amounts of FREE movies and TV shows, Visit the Website called the Pirate Bay or Demonoid and click on nearly any movie or show you wanna watch. The shows appear in a folder that you designate XBMC to play.. and they play Fullscreen and in Full HD1080p or 720p aon the TV only, and support in many cases full Digital Surround Sound. This leaves your computer monitor at your Windows desktop and your PC fully functional so you can use the PC while watching a Movie on the TV. It's basically using two monitors and your PC plays the Video while you can surf the web or do whatever you want. I have a separate external drive for just storing these downloads. I also have another unnecessary external hard drive dedicated to archiving what I want to keep permanently.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 12, 2012)

I never starve my plants for N during flower batman skunk.
II try an keep em happy tell the end.
I swear it doesn't seem to taste different than N deprived plants.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 12, 2012)

Idk.... smoking too much weed turned me into a farmer


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 12, 2012)

TGA Ace of Spades sample nugs. gonna let her go another week or more.


----------



## headbender (Jun 12, 2012)

best tv show of all time was deadwood dont know if youve seen it batman but if you havnt get on it cuz that show is the shit!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I never starve my plants for N during flower batman skunk.
> II try an keep em happy tell the end.
> I swear it doesn't seem to taste different than N deprived plants.


I am giving the gals N of course I was just stating that A11 seems to want more than the others. I do like the Fade at the end so I always starve my gals of nutes the last 10-14 days, but I'm just about Midway thru and the A11 seems to want more N than I'm used to giving the rest of them.

Nice AOS CMT. I wish I could trade my unopened Plushberry for a pack of those.



headbender said:


> best tv show of all time was deadwood dont know if youve seen it batman but if you havnt get on it cuz that show is the shit!


I liked that one two. I almost said that one. I sometimes forget about it. It was very good you're right.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 12, 2012)

Batman a11g is a hungry bitch. Thought I warned you about that. Damn I remember thinking I needed to let you know since I knew you were running it. I make her coco super hot,top dress and give teas. She still tries to yellow on me!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah that A-11 definitely yellows up during flower....Pineapple express is totally different than A-11 though Batman, think the A-11 smells more like pineapple than the PE. Both are bomb


----------



## thedrunk (Jun 12, 2012)

Cannot go wrong with Barney's... mmmmmmm Blue Cheese...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm at day 41 with my bluedream and I can totally see why peeps love this strain so much. A real joy to grow. Big ups to my homie for making it possible to run her


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I always wanted to try it.. but now I realize there's no need. Bodhi's Apollo 11 f3 has an amazing pineapple smell. Big thank you to the dude that made it possible for me to have this cut.. ohh and to Bodhi too.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to keep it yellow tho thru bloom. I've given it teas, and fish emulsion.. last night I actually foliar fed her with foxfarm growbig. Anyone out there  have any input on her nutrient requirements? I don't wanna overdo the N or Mg. I'm only at day 34. Shes taken all the nutes I've given and I keep bumping up her feed. Damn plant likes to eat.
> 
> ...


Weeds season 1-3 FTW!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 12, 2012)

Bodhis deep line alchemy series#2 dropping at cz soon!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 12, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I never starve my plants for N during flower batman skunk.
> II try an keep em happy tell the end.
> I swear it doesn't seem to taste different than N deprived plants.


I practice the same thing and feel the same way.
nitrogen was just given again in flower last night for my girls that are 7/6 weeks in flower. 
Doing so probably increases your yield, something about keeping plants real lush green is going to help them, id imagine. 
Not to sure where this starving your plants of N in flower nonsense rumor came from, but it is a stupid misconception.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 12, 2012)

4 deep chunks and 3 timewrecks in water. 2 handicapped seedlings are moving slowly. Building roots. Should see a growth start in a few days hopefully.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 12, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


tryingtogrow89 said:


> Weeds season 1-3 FTW!


I just seen seasons 1-6 thinking 6 was the last cuz it's the last one on Netflix but I was stoked to find out there's a 7th season!
just started watching the walking dead 2days ago and it's bad af! Seen supernatural and smallville they kick ass too!
on my next to watch list is deadwood, game of thrones and true blood.. I've heard those are must watch[/FONT]


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 12, 2012)

ha.

when u grow u know. 
& the more u grow the more u know. 

& because lush plants are producers & continuosly growing herbage give one a chance to try all kinds of stuff. 

i like a give a good amount of N up to week 6 in the flower cycle.
its only the last 2 to 3 weeks i reduce it and move to a nute mix with higher P/K.

no flushing either. just good ph control & low ec in the 600 to 650ppm range through the whole cycle is my magic sauce.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman a11g is a hungry bitch. Thought I warned you about that. Damn I remember thinking I needed to let you know since I knew you were running it. I make her coco super hot,top dress and give teas. She still tries to yellow on me!





LILBSDAD said:


> Yeah that A-11 definitely yellows up during flower....Pineapple express is totally different than A-11 though Batman, think the A-11 smells more like pineapple than the PE. Both are bomb


Okay glad it's not just me! lol.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't access the market at the zon? Anybody else having that problem?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.nbcwashington.com/video/#!/investigations/series/medical-marijuana/D.C.-Announces-Medical-Marijuana-Dispensary-Locations/158733695

Saw this on cannetics


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 12, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Can't access the market at the zon? Anybody else having that problem?


Just got on.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

Sketch dude that's awesome. Cali Yo and A13xA11 for the Win!! 
I was pissed when my A13xA11's all were male, lol. I definitely gotta try again. 
I've said it before and I'll say it again... I fucking love my Cali Yo's!
No dream lotus here but I got the Fantasy Island and the Lemon Larry x Snowlotus fever.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

Out of the 3 StarkillerOG beans I cracked I'm pretty sure I have 2 males  and the SW Pheno is most certinaly a male..... devistated........ out of the 4 Karma Bitches 2 males one confermined femlae and still not sure on the last one yet.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

You veg under HPS too? lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Sketch dude that's awesome. Cali Yo and A13xA11 for the Win!!
> I was pissed when my A13xA11's all were male, lol. I definitely gotta try again.
> I've said it before and I'll say it again... I fucking love my Cali Yo's!
> No dream lotus here but I got the Fantasy Island and the Lemon Larry x Snowlotus fever.



Fantasy Island sounds amazing! I'm a bit Lemoned out ATM... seems like alot of the first strains I chose to grow were just variations of Lemon/LemonSkunk aromas. Snowlotus fever? was that a particular pheno of his snowlotus male or something?
I'm excited to get more bodhi gear in my garden. The SSSL was a test run of his gear and to be honest she is looking like she will be very nice  

start of week 6


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You veg under HPS too? lol


A mix at the moment the one tent is MH and the other is HPS but, that pic of the beans was in my kitchen LOL!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> A mix at the moment the one tent is MH and the other is HPS but, that pic of the beans was in my kitchen LOL!


I was only asking cuz I noticed huge increases in my male populations when I ditched the Metal Halide bulbs. 
& no Snowlotus fever isnt a pheno, I was just hinting at I really wanna get those beans going. 3 weeks till I actually can.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I was only asking cuz I noticed huge increases in my male populations when I ditched the Metal Halide bulbs.
> & no Snowlotus fever isnt a pheno, I was just hinting at I really wanna get those beans going. 3 weeks till I actually can.


Hmm might have to switch up the other tent now to... no reason to increas males LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 12, 2012)

yea spectrum is most definitely important when it comes to seedling stage thru the first month.. that and light schedule. 24/0 will always give ya more males, 18/6 with a MH bulb overhead, you'll have so many gals you won't know what to do with em all. i remember reading all this before and saying.."eh whatever." and then 5-6 weeks later it was like getting bitchslapped by my plants when I saw all those balls.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks For the Info Bats! I was not even thinking of that when I started testing the two lights out. Was more looking at growth. but, what good is growth if it's a male lol..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 13, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I just seen seasons 1-6 thinking 6 was the last cuz it's the last one on Netflix but I was stoked to find out there's a 7th season!
> just started watching the walking dead 2days ago and it's bad af! Seen supernatural and smallville they kick ass too!
> on my next to watch list is deadwood, game of thrones and true blood.. I've heard those are must watch


Yea six was okay but 4 and 5 were, eh meh.
Wasn't too into the whole Mexican cartel shit, i think it drifted too far from WEED, WEED should be the plot of a show called weeds. Not mexican cartels and slutty moms.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea spectrum is most definitely important when it comes to seedling stage thru the first month.. that and light schedule. 24/0 will always give ya more males, 18/6 with a MH bulb overhead, you'll have so many gals you won't know what to do with em all. i remember reading all this before and saying.."eh whatever." and then 5-6 weeks later it was like getting bitchslapped by my plants when I saw all those balls.


Damn if this is the truth no wonder.
I always run 18/6 with MH maybe thats why i got so many females from agent orange, before i ran nothing but femmed gear and now run both fem and regular. Makes since, i think sub said something about warmer germ temps give you more males every time, so germ a little cooler.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jun 13, 2012)

i been watching game of thrones last few days great fucking show! weeds was alright to but i agree that started drifting from what made it good .


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea spectrum is most definitely important when it comes to seedling stage thru the first month.. that and light schedule. 24/0 will always give ya more males, 18/6 with a MH bulb overhead, you'll have so many gals you won't know what to do with em all. i remember reading all this before and saying.."eh whatever." and then 5-6 weeks later it was like getting bitchslapped by my plants when I saw all those balls.


pretty interesting. thanks for the info.

i ran 24/0 MH when i started out, now i run 18/4 MH, and i definitely rarely get a male anymore....just thought it was my bad luck..


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 13, 2012)

i have vegged seedlings under MH, HPS and LED and would definitely agree with that theory...

but would def say the LED's have been giving best results for seedlings...growth rate is slower but gives tighter internode spaces similar to the MH


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;tUDWb00zdwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUDWb00zdwA[/video]

this made my morning


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> [video=youtube;tUDWb00zdwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUDWb00zdwA[/video]
> 
> this made my morning


LMAO Grape kool aid and fruity pebbles? 
Thats like some trayvon martin shit, tea and skittles.
Trayvon that you?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 13, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> LMAO Grape kool aid and fruity pebbles?
> Thats like some trayvon martin shit, tea and skittles.
> Trayvon that you?


death isnt funny


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 13, 2012)

Fruitiest stuff I ever grew was all from Paradice seed.
Wappa , SensiStar an Automaria.
All dank as hell, I'd grow em again.But they all tase exactly the same to me.
Others who sampled em agreed.

Anyone grow their stuff ever notice that?

Ps
Wappa was better tha. Sensi star IMO.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 13, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> death isnt funny


Simply drawing a correlation, quit reading into stuff to much, and death most certainly is funny sometimes, dont lie.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Fruitiest stuff I ever grew was all from Paradice seed.
> Wappa , SensiStar an Automaria.
> All dank as hell, I'd grow em again.But they all tase exactly the same to me.
> Others who sampled em agreed.
> ...


Ive grown Paradise Sensi Star,Nebula,and belladonna

I've never seen sensi star that was fruity. And I've smoked several different people's grows of it. All over the country. It's always been skunkish hashy. Nebula was sweet but not fruity either. Tbh I remember very little of the belladonna

That video was so funny. Wtf. That herb looked disgusting too. But after he used that awesome curing tech I bet it was fire.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I was only asking cuz I noticed huge increases in my male populations when I ditched the Metal Halide bulbs.
> & no Snowlotus fever isnt a pheno, I was just hinting at I really wanna get those beans going. 3 weeks till I actually can.


hey bats quick question.. 

I crack my beans in my clone tent under 24/0 they get a start on 24/0 actually.... would you say even cracking beans under 24/0 increases the chances of males as well?


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 13, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> death isnt funny


personally I find it hilarious


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 13, 2012)

Magnus generics motivation was skuny fruity for me.
An interesting sweet an sour mix
But it is SensiStar x warlock (skunk).


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 13, 2012)

a thread here titled "increasing the odds of female seeds"

=====> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/95992-increasing-odds-female-seeds.html


----------



## cerberus (Jun 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea spectrum is most definitely important when it comes to seedling stage thru the first month.. that and light schedule. 24/0 will always give ya more males, 18/6 with a MH bulb overhead, you'll have so many gals you won't know what to do with em all. i remember reading all this before and saying.."eh whatever." and then 5-6 weeks later it was like getting bitchslapped by my plants when I saw all those balls.


speaking the truth.

blue for girls, red for boys.
dark cadence is needed! no 24/0, bad, its bad! 

i here inductive's at like 64000 produce the best blue.. =)


but i KNOW EYE horitulx blue is the best HID. i am goiing to start flowering with them too.. to bad the eye K blue costs 220 :/


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 13, 2012)

So what about when you're waiting for your beans to sprout? I cracked my firestarters in a paper towel but only three have come up since planting them, and I thought the light had to be on 24 until they are above ground?

The strain that I've grown that was the most fruity was High Grade Seeds: Electric Fruit Punch. Two phenos were bland, one tasted like lemon citrus, the keeper was like a bowl of fruit loops. The smell carried over very strongly in terms of taste. I have considered growing it again and might in the future, I also want their Kona Gold Hawaiian landrace.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 13, 2012)

I like my CMH alot more than my blue hortlux HPS.
A very full spectrum.

Alien is dropping at canna collective with in a week ...


> Hello everyone...
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled over the next 4-7 days. The Mothership is coming in for a landing.
> 
> ...


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I always wanted to try it.. but now I realize there's no need. Bodhi's Apollo 11 f3 has an amazing pineapple smell. Big thank you to the dude that made it possible for me to have this cut.. ohh and to Bodhi too.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to keep it yellow tho thru bloom. I've given it teas, and fish emulsion.. last night I actually foliar fed her with foxfarm growbig. Anyone out there  have any input on her nutrient requirements? I don't wanna overdo the N or Mg. I'm only at day 34. Shes taken all the nutes I've given and I keep bumping up her feed. Damn plant likes to eat.
> 
> ...



Some newer Dell and Intel based laptops have something called a WiDi (Wireless Digital) chip built in that lets them transmit whats on the pc screen to a receiving box that outputs 1080p through HDMI and a digital out for music. I use it to read RIU on the couch and send TV streams to my TV. Livestreams look like old OTA broadcasts but their free, so no cable. 1080p downloads look amazing playing through VLC (free Video Lan Codec player) VLC even has an android remote app where you can stream stuff from your pc to your phone. Sometimes I like to watch shows on my phone in the bathtub (superbaked).


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 13, 2012)

Jorge made me buy one of these things today..lol I say Jorge made me so I can blame him later if I don't like it 


[video=youtube;CEYNef_3SrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYNef_3SrQ[/video]


----------



## guwall (Jun 13, 2012)

I like that!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Jorge made me buy one of these things today..lol I say Jorge made me so I can blame him later if I don't like it
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;CEYNef_3SrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYNef_3SrQ[/video]




My tomato and serrano pepper plants love the air pots....

The tomato plant just hates the hot ass humid weather.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anybody know where to get some old Maui strains?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 13, 2012)

I grow tomatoes in 5 gallon white buckets... I drilled holes all over the sides of the buckets (half of them for comparison) this year so we'll see what happens...
But tomatoes may not need all the oxygen like MJ does....


Im goin hiking/camping into a 5,000 acre reservation soon.... Im bringing a few hundred seeds with me to sprinkle Like Johnny Fuckin Apppleseed!!!!!
Its On!!




Mohican said:


> Does anybody know where to get some old Maui strains?



Snowhigh is comin out wit an eddy lep '76 Maui X....
and Bodhi's Rainbow Bridge is the '76 Maui x A11.. (<--- just gotta wait for it to surface and pounce... )


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2012)

> Im goin hiking/camping into a 5,000 acre reservation soon.... Im bringing a few hundred seeds with me to sprinkle Like Johnny Fuckin Apppleseed!!!!!
> Its On!!





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jkahndb0 again



Fucking Love It!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2012)

Where can I get Bodhi's gear? Is there a direct contact?


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 13, 2012)

lol I think I just mentioned it a few posts up but High Grade Seeds has Kona Gold which they say is a Hawaiian landrace.

that Bodhi strain isn't available atm, but he vends at Attitude, Cannazon, and Breedbay


----------



## jkahndb0 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Where can I get Bodhi's gear? Is there a direct contact?


Like i said bro, Just gotta wait for it to surface, And Pounce!!

The info will be here or his seed release thread before all his drops.... just google "bodhi seed release"....

Nd theres a bodhi drop tonight, but its not Hawaiian its afghan....


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 13, 2012)

what bodhi is dropping and where? haven't seen nothing about it in the breedbay thread


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 13, 2012)

cerberus said:


> i KNOW EYE horitulx blue is the best HID. i am goiing to start flowering with them too.. to bad the eye K blue costs 220 :/


It would certainly work.. but you'd be much better off running the Hortilux Super HPS in bloom since it has way more Red spectrum and a decent amount of blue. That would make more sense than more blue and less red.. or a chep-o hps with mostly red and very little blue.

What we are looking for.. 






General Guide to Most Lamps and Spectral Output






Hortilux Super HPS






I myself prefer the Ushio Opti-Red


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 13, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> what bodhi is dropping and where? haven't seen nothing about it in the breedbay thread


Cz. 7 pm. EST

Bodhi Seeds Deep Line Alchemy Series #2 have arrived

DSD Black Afghan x 88G13/HP


Batman I've heard lots of great things about that blue hortilux. Rev uses them


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 13, 2012)

Spectral comparison of a CMH vs a HPS.
View attachment 2211508


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 13, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cz. 7 pm. EST
> 
> Bodhi Seeds Deep Line Alchemy Series #2 have arrived
> 
> ...


I'm sure it's fine and alot of people use them. But the Super HPS is definitely better for flowering when it comes to bulking up. The Blue MH would certainly create a more resinous plant.. but no one can argue or say anything but when examining HPS vs MH.. more red = more bud, and more blue = better copious resin coverage. That tempts alot of people to look at those Dual Arc bulbs.. but they just do not have the same lumen output. Ideally one would use two bulbs, one each a MH and an HPS.. this is not practical for most, so the next best thing to do would be MH in VEG.. HPS in bloom.. and the last 10 days utilize a MH again. Once again tho.. people do not want to always do things the right way due to cost of materials and extra work involved so many of them are like me and use a really good HPS all the way through.. for clones this is allright, but having a MH does make for stronger branches. For seed plants, male ratios will be higher for sure. Personally tho.. I have so many fucking seeds IDC and just run my Opti-red all the time.. and I also use a GE Bulb.. because I feel that those are the best of the traditional HPS lamps excluding anything over $60 USD.

With my mentality I know I am going to produce more male plants so I pop more than I can handle and weed out the males. I sometimes even toss a girl or gift it to a friend. I try to make up for having stronger plants with some basic LST and I've recently been experimenting with breaking and bending the stems to strengthen em up.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Spectral comparison of a CMH vs a HPS.
> View attachment 2211508


Those Phillips Retro Whites only go to 400 watt right?

Here's a quote from another board..
"The ceramic halide conversion bulb is rated at 34,800 initial and 29,600 approx. mean lumens, but a cheap ($32.00) plain old HPS has 50,000 initial lumens and a nice Hortilux bulb designed for plants has 55,000 initial lumens. Also, the Hortilux is listed as having a color temp of 2100K, and the ceramic is 4000K, which is something to consider. Basically, the bulb is a conversion bulb for better looking lighting in warehouses, and conversion bulbs are always less efficient than dedicated bulb/ballast combos, plus metal halides are unnecessary anyway what with modern HPS bulbs being so well designed I'd say use it then sell it and get a digital ballast and a bulb designed for horticulture."


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry but more red = more bud is not true. Red is actually the least needed part of the spectrum. It also puts out more heat and more wasted energy. Hps vs. Cmh is like brute force vs. Pinpoint precision. People use lumens, watts per square foot, etc. Plants don't see lumens. You should measure photosynthetically active radiation, which is the light that can be used by the plant against the light that just bounces off.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 13, 2012)

But yes they currently only go up to 400 watt. And when comparing a 400 w to a 1000w there's obviously a huge difference in output. Cmh also put out uvb and operate a few degrees lower temp. I believe using both hps and mh is the best until cmh make bigger systems.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 13, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]


karmas a bitch said:


> Just got on.


[/FONT]
I dunno y I can't access the market.. Like an error pops out? Maybe it's cuz I registered but I never ordered.. I was waiting for some bodhi to drop like today lol does anyone know what dsb stand for?



tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yea six was okay but 4 and 5 were, eh meh.
> Wasn't too into the whole Mexican cartel shit, i think it drifted too far from WEED, WEED should be the plot of a show called weeds. Not mexican cartels and slutty moms.


Yeah I couldn't agree more lol.. Too much drama and not enough growing


----------



## headbender (Jun 13, 2012)

not sure but i think its the dsb black afghan hof used in obsidian ice!


----------



## headbender (Jun 13, 2012)

is that gonna be the only bodhi dropping at cz?


----------



## RyAnRioT (Jun 13, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> pretty interesting. thanks for the info.
> 
> i ran 24/0 MH when i started out, now i run 18/4 MH, and i definitely rarely get a male anymore....just thought it was my bad luck..



just got 8 female, 2 male, and 2 no sprouts off of 24/0 mh..... with strains and breeders, there cant be a perfect way.. just my imo


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 13, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea spectrum is most definitely important when it comes to seedling stage thru the first month.. that and light schedule. 24/0 will always give ya more males, 18/6 with a MH bulb overhead, you'll have so many gals you won't know what to do with em all. i remember reading all this before and saying.."eh whatever." and then 5-6 weeks later it was like getting bitchslapped by my plants when I saw all those balls.


interesting! but doesnt genetics play a strong role? isnt a seed predetermined to be male or female?


SketchyGrower said:


> Jorge made me buy one of these things today..lol I say Jorge made me so I can blame him later if I don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;CEYNef_3SrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEYNef_3SrQ[/video]


I have a few of these the 10 gal are the best and anything under 5 is a pain to water they just run off or come out the wholes, but they so grow nice plants!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 13, 2012)

whats the best haze strain out there?


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 13, 2012)

John12 said:


> Let mine go ten then chopped. Grew in 3 gal buckets hydro. After the 8th week they went into a growth boost and started to turn purple here and there. Exceptional yield of frosty beautiful buds


yea they do turn purple if you let them sit, Im on week 8 now and they are yellowing if I dont feed them enough its def a heavy feeder!



John12 said:


> great high too. Like a good stop at a light, no jerk or anything. Just a smooth come down that wasn't even noticeable at least not to me. Something I would always like to have in the yard


yes I agree an I like how it kills my appetite or doesnt cause the munchies



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I always wanted to try it.. but now I realize there's no need. Bodhi's Apollo 11 f3 has an amazing pineapple smell. Big thank you to the dude that made it possible for me to have this cut.. ohh and to Bodhi too.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to keep it yellow tho thru bloom. I've given it teas, and fish emulsion.. last night I actually foliar fed her with foxfarm growbig. Anyone out there  have any input on her nutrient requirements? I don't wanna overdo the N or Mg. I'm only at day 34. Shes taken all the nutes I've given and I keep bumping up her feed. Damn plant likes to eat.
> 
> I find these PE start yellowing to if not fed enough I feel like im gna over feed Im using dyna grow at 2tsp a gall or 10 ml, 1.25 ml mag pro, and 2ml pro tekt and a couple plants are still showing yellow leaves


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on using the ceramic tile in my vac purger with the BHO. Works way better


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 13, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> whats the best haze strain out there?


Mango haze or super silver haze from MNS I hear.
But Neville may change that ....

You need a magnetic ballast for the CMH.
But it has a cri of like 91 the best available I think.
Very close to sunlight.

My blue Hortilux hps wont even fire up unless I thump it.
The blue spectrum is provided by a mini blue bulb in a standard hps bulb an is a joke.
A MH an HPS combo is alot better IMO.


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Mango haze or super silver haze from MNS I hear.
> But Neville may change that ....
> 
> You need a magnetic ballast for the CMH.
> ...


SSH haze wasn't all that strong Nev's FTW!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 13, 2012)

Emerald Triangle's Blueberry Headband @ 5 weeks. Nice smell combo of Blueberry bubba fuely hash funk.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 13, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sorry but more red = more bud is not true. Red is actually the least needed part of the spectrum. It also puts out more heat and more wasted energy. Hps vs. Cmh is like brute force vs. Pinpoint precision. People use lumens, watts per square foot, etc. Plants don't see lumens. You should measure photosynthetically active radiation, which is the light that can be used by the plant against the light that just bounces off.


Photosynthesis relies principally on a large amount of energy absorbed from the high end of the visible light spectrum. In this respect, it is the most important portion of the light spectrum to plant life The red-light-wavelength energy absorbed by the plant cells combines with carbon dioxide and water to manufacture simple plants sugars in mesophyll cells that are embedded near the top and bottom surface layers of leaves and, in a few plants, the green stalks or stems as well. The more red light energy applied to the chloroplast cells the more intensely and quickly those cells carry out photosynthesis. 

So in a way, more red does = more bud. As long as your light penetration is there too. It goes without saying you need bright light. 
So of course light penetration is important. But spectrum easily just as important. I have gone a whole cycle on MH before. The buds midway thru the canopy were more airy and yield was less for sure. There's not a single person who can convince me MH is better for flower and if that was true so many of us would allready be doing it. The red spectrum the sun emits in late summer months is what you should be trying to produce.. like I said before tho, if you can add blue spectrum light as well, youre certainly better off.. but most will not. 

​


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 13, 2012)

Bodhi germination 

Sunshine daydream 4 for 4
Dream Lotus 2 for 4 
A11xA13 3 for 4
Cali Yo 4 for 4

still have hope the dream lotus will crack some more only been 24hr so far


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Jun 13, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> whats the best haze strain out there?


Besides Mr Nice, you may also want to check out Tom Hill's Haze and Oldtimer's Haze from Ace Seeds. Ace also offers a Purple Haze that was derived from the Oldtimer's line.


----------



## headbender (Jun 13, 2012)

who got the alchemy series their out of stock now?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 13, 2012)

These IHF2 are ROBUST! I only have them in 3 Gallon pots and am now thinking that was a horrible choice lol, having to water damn near every day even with letting run off collect in the drip pans. Also the clones are already out growing the KegCups !?! aggressive much? 

#5 is a very very big leaf slow to start lady I have probably cut the shade leafs anywhere from 2-4 times now.... no bud sight formation as of yet


#3 is a little slimmer on the leaf size and has bud site formation developing 


have no clue how many times I have super cropped the tops but, it's a lot... standing tall the next morning every time...strong like bull


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 14, 2012)

My GTH#8 that I was sure was going to be male is a female. This thing blew everything in my garden away on growth during veg, will see what kind of bud it produces. I would of lost a lot of money if I had bet on the sex of this thing. I literally cut it in half about 2 weeks in to keep my canopy even.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Photosynthesis relies principally on a large amount of energy absorbed from the high end of the visible light spectrum. In this respect, it is the most important portion of the light spectrum to plant life The red-light-wavelength energy absorbed by the plant cells combines with carbon dioxide and water to manufacture simple plants sugars in mesophyll cells that are embedded near the top and bottom surface layers of leaves and, in a few plants, the green stalks or stems as well. The more red light energy applied to the chloroplast cells the more intensely and quickly those cells carry out photosynthesis.
> 
> So in a way, more red does = more bud. As long as your light penetration is there too. It goes without saying you need bright light.
> So of course light penetration is important. But spectrum easily just as important. I have gone a whole cycle on MH before. The buds midway thru the canopy were more airy and yield was less for sure. There's not a single person who can convince me MH is better for flower and if that was true so many of us would allready be doing it. The red spectrum the sun emits in late summer months is what you should be trying to produce.. like I said before tho, if you can add blue spectrum light as well, youre certainly better off.. but most will not.
> ...


I agree with the MH HPS combo being best. I also think it's impossible to compare MH to HPS because every bulb is different. You really have to compare specific bulbs with each other. Here are the charts for the Eye Blue MH, then the Hortilux super hps, then the ushio opti red. Keep in mind that the red spectrum the plants need most is around 660 nm. If these charts are accurate and useful, then the eye blue is twice as strong in this range. My opinion only, but the eye blue has the most balanced spectrum of any MH or HPS i've seen.
 View attachment 2212197


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree spectrum is extremely important and that's why I'm saying cmh has hps beat. I never said flowering under a mh would yield more than a hps but to say more red = more bud would mean a completely red bulb would be most effective when infact it is a very small portion of the spectrum that can be used for growth........ I think the problem were having agreeing is that when it comes to growing red is a VERY general, vague word. There aree many types of red and even other colors inside the "red" spectrum like yellow and orange. ........ having flowered with 400w eye horti hps and 400w cmh I prefer the cmh. I would DEFINATELY flower with a hps over a mh any day.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 14, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> SSH haze wasn't all that strong Nev's FTW!


Soon Im going to make a seed run with Nevhz21 x Mullimbimby madness for fems.
Grail time.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I think flowering with anything less than a 600w hps was just a waste of time. I used a 400 years ago and the difference in the end weight was so drastically different than with a 600w ballast. I even at one point used 2 400w side by side. Still wasn't the same. But three 600w hps with the hoods close to one another.. I pulled some serious weight. I would love to change my setup to have 4 hoods side by side with a really long and wide 900w Blackstar LED shining on the same HPS footprint. Now that setup would crank out some huge football colas. Before I invested that kind of cash tho... I might look into the Plasma ballasts with a split A/C.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 14, 2012)

glad it worked out for you kab what are you spraying nowadays? Finishing up my last dabs from querkle trim this evening and gonna run my last bit of OG18 tomorrow.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Personally I think flowering with anything less than a 600w hps was just a waste of time. I used a 400 years ago and the difference in the end weight was so drastically different than with a 600w ballast. I even at one point used 2 400w side by side. Still wasn't the same. But three 600w hps with the hoods close to one another.. I pulled some serious weight. I would love to change my setup to have 4 hoods side by side with a really long and wide 900w Blackstar LED shining on the same HPS footprint. Now that setup would crank out some huge football colas. Before I invested that kind of cash tho... I might look into the Plasma ballasts with a split A/C.


I checked into the gavita plasma lights, and while they have a great spectrum they're more of a supplemental light. I would go with that over an led though for supplemental lighting.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Personally I think flowering with anything less than a 600w hps was just a waste of time. I used a 400 years ago and the difference in the end weight was so drastically different than with a 600w ballast. I even at one point used 2 400w side by side. Still wasn't the same. But three 600w hps with the hoods close to one another.. I pulled some serious weight. I would love to change my setup to have 4 hoods side by side with a really long and wide 900w Blackstar LED shining on the same HPS footprint. Now that setup would crank out some huge football colas. Before I invested that kind of cash tho... I might look into the Plasma ballasts with a split A/C.


Kind of how I run my set up 4 600s close together forming a square.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 14, 2012)

After my last run, and seeing what I'm seeing, and hearing what I'm hearing, my next run is gonna go like this.... MH first 2 weeks of bloom, then switch to HPS, and then hang vertical MH for every 2 HPS for the last 2 weeks. I know it's alot of extra heat, but maybe I can make it work on a mover or something, and I think I ki9ght cut the lit hours back to 9 or 10 to save the power a little. There's no perfect bulb for the whole grow that's for sure. I would run duel arcs cause I think they are pretty damn close to being able to do it, but the cost of the bulb itself, and the loss in lumens make em' just out of useful reach IMO.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 14, 2012)

If you wanna see the funniest shit ever youtube kid wigs out wisdom teeth. Omfg I laughed so hard


----------



## cerberus (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> It would certainly work.. but you'd be much better off running the Hortilux Super HPS in bloom since it has way more Red spectrum and a decent amount of blue. That would make more sense than more blue and less red.. or a chep-o hps with mostly red and very little blue.
> 
> What we are looking for..
> I myself prefer the Ushio Opt


lol

ACTUALLY what i have settled on is a few EYE super HPS in parabolic hoods up high (2 or 3) and then the remainer of watts in 400 MH eye hortilux's, i'm guessing about 2 or 3K of 400's, so (5-7)400's 400s and (2-3)K's HPS..

but TheRev suggests flowering under only MH bulbs(or LED's but fuck that noise) and i have totally noticed a huge difference when i ran 1K EYE MH and 2K EYE super HPS's versus 3K EYE super HPS..

FYI: i only buy EYE, i'll do a sunmaster blue if i'm in a pinch for a veg, but i preffer EYE's, i look into the Ushio's..


----------



## cerberus (Jun 14, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> interesting! but doesnt genetics play a strong role? isnt a seed predetermined to be male or female?


nope. the environment it is born into tells it that. remember a pplant has the option to change mid way if it 'feels' the need to.. we call it hermie.. :/

the seed is a genetic map, but it's sex isn't begun to be determined until a few weeks after sprout, when the first set of nodes appear.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like attitude is gearing up for a bodhi drop. So far, afkansastan x x18, dream lotus, love triangle, and orange sunshine have been added.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 14, 2012)

great no sleep.... 

Love triangle 
Orange Sunshine 
another pack of dream lotus 
please and thank you LOL


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

cerberus said:


> lol
> 
> ACTUALLY what i have settled on is a few EYE super HPS in parabolic hoods up high (2 or 3) and then the remainer of watts in 400 MH eye hortilux's, i'm guessing about 2 or 3K of 400's, so (5-7)400's 400s and (2-3)K's HPS..
> 
> ...


parabolic are the shit. i have a minsunsoaker from HTG and despite how cheap and basic it is, i feel i get better light penetration in my canopy than i do with my ait cooled easycool reflectors. only downside, u cant cool it. i run a elevated box fan near it that just blows that air across the top of the canopy.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> glad it worked out for you kab what are you spraying nowadays? Finishing up my last dabs from querkle trim this evening and gonna run my last bit of OG18 tomorrow.


Its a crazy mix. Bunch of everything. I really like this vac purger but I gotta get an electric pump to go with it cause that hand pump is to much work. Lol. I wanna get a 30 gr glass tube for some a11 oil. And for blue dream,707, space princess. I like making this stuff. Even if I barely smoke.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 14, 2012)

"There will be another delivery coming soon with tigers milk,temple, elf snack, space mountain, orange sunshine, yo mama and love triangle."

Was told this in a message from the tude​


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 14, 2012)

something classic :

[youtube]8jxs0ybnsEQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 14, 2012)

"We already placed an order. It should be shipped out soon. I would say a week or two hopefully"

That was in response to when they would have grape stomper bx2 and other ggg in stock. I found this out earlier this morning. ​


----------



## juts (Jun 14, 2012)

what are some good $30 indica/dom. indica strains? [that doesnt knock me out completely but still get so f'd up] gimme atleast 5 to choose from lol
ima get 3 of those

TIA guys!


----------



## waddup (Jun 14, 2012)

glad to hear all that bodhi gear is soon to drop. does anyone know if lucky charms will be released again? Thanks


----------



## cerberus (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> parabolic are the shit. i have a minsunsoaker from HTG and despite how cheap and basic it is, i feel i get better light penetration in my canopy than i do with my ait cooled easycool reflectors. only downside, u cant cool it. i run a elevated box fan near it that just blows that air across the top of the canopy.


yeah man! i used to run the sun system ocho's an 8" sealed hood and i gave them all back (at a loss) to pick up these parabolic's. they are way cheaper, don't come assembled, are a total bitch to assemble, and i love them. i have 6 hanging right now 

the cooling is a bitch, that has been the bane of the my life for the last few days.. fucking summer.. but i am going all water cooled soon enough, a compressorless and a 4 or 6 HP chiller on an inclosed 55 gal rez, = the fucking bomb. i'm looking for maybe 30 tons of cooling 

naked bulbs are the only way i'll go if i don't go parabolic.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 14, 2012)

when do you guys chop half cloudy or a few ambers? my pinapple express on week 8 are half cloudy but still have white hairs thinking i should let them go 2 more weeks


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> when do you guys chop half cloudy or a few ambers? my pinapple express on week 8 are half cloudy but still have white hairs thinking i should let them go 2 more weeks


I just look at it, and if it looks done it is. lol. 
There is hardly a time I will ever take anything less than 60 days. I usually take most strains to about 70.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I just look at it, and if it looks done it is. lol.
> There is hardly a time I will ever take anything less than 60 days. I usually take most strains to about 70.


How long you take agent orange?
Sub says 55-65 days, do you take them 70?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

No Agent Orange would go about 60-65 in my experience with the shorter sativa pheno taking the longest.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No Agent Orange would go about 60-65 in my experience with the shorter sativa pheno taking the longest.


Nice i think i will ride mine out to about 65 then, i have one 7 1/2 weeks in and its calyxes are swelling but looks like its still shooting big pockets of fresh hairs out of the calyxes  haha hope its done by then.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's an Agent Orange I did a while back.. at Day 60


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 14, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> How long you take agent orange?
> Sub says 55-65 days, do you take them 70?


Just took my ato at 62 day and it was out of this world stinky!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Here's an Agent Orange I did a while back.. at Day 60


The ato pheno i have is alot more orange almost fire red hairs with hues of purple and pink


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> The ato pheno i have is alot more orange almost fire red hairs with hues of purple and pink


Yea thats the best one in all aspects, yield and all... and the one I'd keep if I had it again. I wish I woulda kept it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 14, 2012)

anyone know when those new Bodhi strains releasing?


----------



## wheezer (Jun 14, 2012)

ou guys talkin bout those parabolics....I got 2 hanging now, and bought a 3rd to go up. I like em' too!!especially onm a mover, it helps with the heat dispersion.big time.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 14, 2012)

I've been running fresca sol. No chiller. 4 55gal barrels per 3x600 with the prefab magnum hood. 78 @ the bulb.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 14, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Yea thats the best one in all aspects, yield and all... and the one I'd keep if I had it again. I wish I woulda kept it.


If you dnt mind me asking. How many Packs did you pop to find her?


----------



## headbender (Jun 14, 2012)

i got an amazing pheno out of my agents with only three females has purple hues all over it and is a resin monster!


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 14, 2012)

*Check out this querkle cut, shes unreal! Most flavor ever in this one, not to mention the off the charts potency!




*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> If you dnt mind me asking. How many Packs did you pop to find her?


A buddy got a 5pack and got x3 males and 2 females and one was the one im talking about. Know this at 50 days she pops
nanners but they seem to be sterile


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> *Check out this querkle cut, shes unreal! Most flavor ever in this one, not to mention the off the charts potency!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bucket!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> If you dnt mind me asking. How many Packs did you pop to find her?


Prolly like half of one, lol. It's not too rare of a pheno. I've seen her twice in a ten pack. The last time I did tho, it was 12/12 from seed which I'll regret (and never do again) because that was really stupid.. even tho that huge blockhead like cola weighed something ridiculous like 2 ounces.. if I ran her with some real veg time I woulda have a huge orange haul. BTW also prolly important to mention I never got a yield like that running 12/12 from seed ever from any other strain. I got a zip from Void 2.. which I think Sub is calling "Void" now but it's not the original Void (at least I'm pretty sure but not positive).

The shorter sativa pheno tho.. I find that even veggin like 6weeks-ish the yield blows hazey nuts but smells like tangy orange whiskey sour. The 50/50 phenos are stupid nice too. 



Bucket head said:


> *Check out this querkle cut, shes unreal! Most flavor ever in this one, not to mention the off the charts potency!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmnnn Bucket! Nice. your skills are really gettin fine tuned bro. I can tell you love that cut. You musta got a new camera too cuz your pic keep gettin better and better bro. I never ran Querkle before but that shit looks dank.



hellraizer30 said:


> A buddy got a 5pack and got x3 males and 2 females and one was the one im talking about. Know this at 50 days she pops
> nanners but they seem to be sterile


With Agent Orange.. it was one of the few plants I ever ran and got almost all girls. First time I ran her I had a 5 pack and got 1 male.. the next time a ten pack and 2 males. I get similar higher female to male ratios with TGA's Space Queen too. Nearly all girls. I haven't had that kinda luck in a while tho. When I was running a tent indoors in an upstairs apartment with dual spectrum MH and HPS and always kept temps around 70F it was girls girls girls. Now I'm in a basement room, no tent.. multiple HPS only, and bigger temp fluctuations 65-82 or about... but balls smackin me in the face everytime I do a run. Now some people may be into that kinda thing.. but not this Batman. lol. Ohhh Balls.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

headbender said:


> i got an amazing pheno out of my agents with only three females has purple hues all over it and is a resin monster!


Sounds a lot like mine.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

I want to run Mz Jills new cross. I heard about it listening to a HighTimes Radio thing a while ago.. I think it's Orange Velvet x Qush.. Orange Qrush. Something like that.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 14, 2012)

I dont know much about breeding but i figured id take my agent orange pollen from my 1 male and hit all the strains i have with it and see what happens.
so basically 
AO x c99
AO x sunshinedaydream
AO x lost coast og
AO x trinity kush
AO x mastodon kush
AO x bubba 76
AO x Royal Purple kush.
And a few others.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I dont know much about breeding but i figured id take my agent orange pollen from my 1 male and hit all the strains i have with it and see what happens.
> so basically
> AO x c99
> AO x sunshinedaydream
> ...


Lol nice .


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW since we've had orange on the mind.. if you guys wanna see the making of Agent Orange.. Click Here
Great Thread. 

"The pollination of my notorious *'Orange Velvet'* with Subcool's infamous *'Jack The Ripper'* (direct offspring of the*'Jack's Cleaner'*)... is currently taking place.

Let's take a peak at the _*'Jack The Ripper'*_ male choosen to complete the project."- *MZ JILL


*I'll take some of these please. lol ---> AO x Sunshine Daydream

I hope Bodhi does that Cali O x Sunshine Daydrean
KABs A11 is remarkabley pineapple and C99 winner pheno like, that would be awesome to cross to an Orange plant.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anybody scoop up frost bro gear?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks a ton guys that sounds promising. Sorry Bat about all the balls. Another question. I veg under MH 65k and I flower HPS 27k the last three strains turned out to be males even a fem bean of DP BB you think it's environment related or just shity luck? Granted I only popped one bean of each just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 14, 2012)

I've heard that the DP BB was not really a great line. Not coming from experience, but friends of mine on another board blasted it as being shitty and prone to herm.. ya never kno tho.. could just be bad luck. I have learned that u cant listen to 90% of most peoples opinions anyways.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very true batman


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 14, 2012)

Ya I figured. I had Melvan warn me too. I got a 5 pk gifted to me figured I would pop one for the hell of it had a sweet skunk smell nothing special I agree. So I feel better then nothing enviormental just luck of the draw. Thanks much guys now I
pray to the gods for Dream Lotus.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 14, 2012)

Sup twisted pleasure. 

Batman glad you like her. She destroyed me all day! A11g and oil!

Chosen this is what we were talking about. I forgot what's in it. Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 14, 2012)

Geting ready to get tore up by some preemo ato! Gotta love evenly rolled spliff


----------



## headbender (Jun 14, 2012)

uhhh dank pic alert nice one kab!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad the Heat won!

You guys were talking about the A11 having yellow probs. My A13 xA11 is 3 weeks into flower and really starting to yellow. What would you guys use or recommend besides a feeding of "grow" nutes that will boost nitrogen? I thought about a top-dressing or a tea that was high in N. 

My "want-list" is killing me. 4 banks with atleast 3+ strains I want plus new drops incoming. How are you guys doing on the GGG testing?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 15, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Glad the Heat won!
> 
> You guys were talking about the A11 having yellow probs. My A13 xA11 is 3 weeks into flower and really starting to yellow. What would you guys use or recommend besides a feeding of "grow" nutes that will boost nitrogen? I thought about a top-dressing or a tea that was high in N.
> 
> My "want-list" is killing me. 4 banks with atleast 3+ strains I want plus new drops incoming. How are you guys doing on the GGG testing?


Just keep the N high man.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 15, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Glad the Heat won!
> 
> You guys were talking about the A11 having yellow probs. My A13 xA11 is 3 weeks into flower and really starting to yellow. What would you guys use or recommend besides a feeding of "grow" nutes that will boost nitrogen? I thought about a top-dressing or a tea that was high in N.
> 
> My "want-list" is killing me. 4 banks with atleast 3+ strains I want plus new drops incoming. How are you guys doing on the GGG testing?


I treated mine with Epsom Salts as a root drench and foliar fed w/GrowBig 4ml/gal.. pulled her outta direct light for a day. I'm gonna foliar feed again in a few days.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad the heat won too! Now they come back home with home court advantage! Shits gonna get crazy over here!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 15, 2012)

So my lone Barneys Freebie.. the mighty Bluuueee Maammmotthh is being a blue shamoth. Shit won't even germ lol.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 15, 2012)

lol im having the same problem. she was going outside anyway, no loss. 

I know they just started doing it but has has anyone started/germed the new reg freebies from the tude? Wondering if they might have the same problem



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> So my lone Barneys Freebie.. the mighty Bluuueee Maammmotthh is being a blue shamoth. Shit won't even germ lol.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 15, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Glad the heat won too! Now they come back home with home court advantage! Shits gonna get crazy over here!!


I sure hope so. Almost all the Sonics fans I know can't stand the thought of the OKC fans getting a championship after all the years the Seattle fans put into that team (I appreciate the Thunder defense though). I wasn't crazy about the whole press conference announcement by Lebron to go to Miami, but he is incredible and so is Wade. They deserve it esp. with how Bosh went unmentioned really, but played like an animal tonight coming off injury. David Stern is a POS. Go Heat!

A Shamoth hahahaha


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sup twisted pleasure.
> 
> Batman glad you like her. She destroyed me all day! A11g and oil!
> 
> Chosen this is what we were talking about. I forgot what's in it. Lol


that is a Beautiful pic there KAB! excellent 



Got another Dreamlotus bean to crack so now at least I have 3  still holding out hope on the last A11xA13 and Dreamlotus to join the ranks


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 15, 2012)

and this Super Silver Strawberry Lotus is off the hook in the smell department Full on Berry/Haze... I rape this plant with my nose repeatedly threw the day. 

about 3-4 more weeks.... errr I think at least


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey KaB Bad ass Shots there. Love those window sill pics. Always!! Sketch she looks amaizing how old is she there? Both u guys got my mouth watering. Bat do you feel Epsom is better and faster then like a supplement of mag like humbolt or bontanicare?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 15, 2012)

I love botanicare cal mag + it has 2% N also so helps in flower. I've heard from a few ppl its "bad" but whatever. I don't think its bad


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a freebie from samsara seeds called crazy miss hyde, Northern lights x belladonna i think.
pretty damn frosty but looks to be a light yielder, smells like tootsie pops with hints of lavender and berry. interesting and complex smelling.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I love botanicare cal mag + it has 2% N also so helps in flower. I've heard from a few ppl its "bad" but whatever. I don't think its bad


Its not bad to have N in flower, funny that keeps getting brought up.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 15, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Hey KaB Bad ass Shots there. Love those window sill pics. Always!! Sketch she looks amaizing how old is she there? Both u guys got my mouth watering. Bat do you feel Epsom is better and faster then like a supplement of mag like humbolt or bontanicare?


I use nothing but botanicare and i believe calmag + is great but only really necessary when using R.O. water, if using tap and letting it aerate, (which is what i do with great results) i find calmag only needed once a month if that, real late in flower ( 4 or more weeks ) Skip it entirely and use nothing but Epsom mixed 1/4 tsp per gallon once every other water. 
Some strains are calmag whores though, so it all depends, you just kinda got to figure it out with your own setup through trial and error.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 15, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Hey KaB Bad ass Shots there. Love those window sill pics. Always!! Sketch she looks amaizing how old is she there? Both u guys got my mouth watering. Bat do you feel Epsom is better and faster then like a supplement of mag like humbolt or bontanicare?


thanks TP day 44


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 15, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Glad the Heat won!
> 
> You guys were talking about the A11 having yellow probs. My A13 xA11 is 3 weeks into flower and really starting to yellow. What would you guys use or recommend besides a feeding of "grow" nutes that will boost nitrogen? I thought about a top-dressing or a tea that was high in N.
> 
> My "want-list" is killing me. 4 banks with atleast 3+ strains I want plus new drops incoming. How are you guys doing on the GGG testing?


Sup man. You asked the other day about how I liked the seagreen. I used the recommended dose and completely torched my plants. So I'm not happy. Supposedly it had something to do with how much bone meal I use in my mix or something. Either way it fucked my shit up. I'm gonna email them today. I only used it once. I'm gonna use it again but like 1/4 strength. I never use recommended doses and I never use a new product on my girls but of course this time I did. It hurt my plants that were in flower the worst. I wish they had better info out on there products. 

My gage gear is looking pretty good to me. Updated my logs yesterday.

I quoted you cause your name is to hard to spell. Lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 15, 2012)

OG Raskal coming to the tude!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sup man. You asked the other day about how I liked the seagreen. I used the recommended dose and completely torched my plants. So I'm not happy. Supposedly it had something to do with how much bone meal I use in my mix or something. Either way it fucked my shit up. I'm gonna email them today. I only used it once. I'm gonna use it again but like 1/4 strength. I never use recommended doses and I never use a new product on my girls but of course this time I did. It hurt my plants that were in flower the worst. I wish they had better info out on there products.
> 
> My gage gear is looking pretty good to me. Updated my logs yesterday.
> 
> I quoted you cause your name is to hard to spell. Lol


really? i didn't even think that was possible? I've been using 1ml gallon
.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 15, 2012)

Damn kab those nugs look dank and that oil is on point! My yields have been relatively small lately, only running between 7-8gs at a time and getting around 1.5 in return. But here's the oil rig I'll be vaping from in a week or so when it arrives.







^^^artist's pics


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Sup man. You asked the other day about how I liked the seagreen. I used the recommended dose and completely torched my plants. So I'm not happy. Supposedly it had something to do with how much bone meal I use in my mix or something. Either way it fucked my shit up. I'm gonna email them today. I only used it once. I'm gonna use it again but like 1/4 strength. I never use recommended doses and I never use a new product on my girls but of course this time I did. It hurt my plants that were in flower the worst. I wish they had better info out on there products.
> 
> My gage gear is looking pretty good to me. Updated my logs yesterday.
> 
> I quoted you cause your name is to hard to spell. Lol


Damn KaB.....like Batman said, I didn't even know that was possible, esp. at recommended doses. Alien posted how high his ppm was and said SeaGreen was the reason he could run that high with very little mention of burning. Hopefully if you talk to the company ask about the contents other than the fish protein hydrolysate. I still love this stuff but finding that many of the products I use have humic included already. My doses and rates of application are down to about .5ml/G once every 10 days.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah like I said supposedly it has something to do with the bone meal in my mix. But I'm not sure cause dudes info is usually wrong but he said he talked to the company. This is why I have to email them. I will say this if you are using the recipe I use be careful. It's the worst burn I've seen. The end of the leaves corkscrewed first then fried. Starting at the top of the pant spreading down. Big let down as these were the best looking plants I've had. They looked way better than my testers.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 15, 2012)

stacking , kashmir glory 

serious ak47 mom x shiva skunk daddy

an e$ko creation


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 15, 2012)

[youtube]frJP0J7SKi4[/youtube]









1) killing fields
2) very berry
3) blue dream(s)
4) kashmir glory


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Electric lemon seeds are available now. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-electric-lemon-g/prod_3570.html


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Electric lemon seeds are available now.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-electric-lemon-g/prod_3570.html


Worth the risk running TH Seeds? Im not to sure on em My Sage was a boy a supposed fem!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Worth the risk running TH Seeds? Im not to sure on em My Sage was a boy a supposed fem!


Damn. My cousin just ran their Bubblegum which is like their oldest, most stable strain right? Ended up herming bad while nothing else in his room had a problem.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Worth the risk running TH Seeds? Im not to sure on em My Sage was a boy a supposed fem!





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Damn. My cousin just ran their Bubblegum which is like their oldest, most stable strain right? Ended up herming bad while nothing else in his room had a problem.





awe don't say that  , I have Burmese kush and Sage'n sour beans in the vault..lol

hey kab I seen "available now" and immediately was thinking it was bodhi related (with all the pic updates on attitude n all) needless to say I was disappointed .... lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah I can't speak on THSeeds lately. I ran some of their gear years ago. The lemon g they use is from my friend. I'm not sure if he made those beans or not.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jun 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I can't speak on THSeeds lately. I ran some of their gear years ago. The lemon g they use is from my friend. I'm not sure if he made those beans or not.


TH Seeds blows IMO. Bought some cold creek kush, just to be told by tokin daily that adam bought a pound of Coal Creek Kush (sfv cut) won the cup with it but then only made knock offs. He never even got a cut of the bud he won the cup with. So The seeds are totally bogus. and that alone is enough to for me to be DONE forever with TH Seeds. 1 female out of 5 and then it is shit weed and got 42 grams when a blue dream vegged and flowered the same length produced 122 grams.
Adam is a poser about as trust worthy as Arjan.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 16, 2012)

THSeeds.. I hear they're fraudsters. and I hear it often. 

Im diggin my current run. Bodi, Tga, Alphakronik gear with a side order of Space Princess.
What else does anyone need? lol. Things lookin great.
Been using seagreen at 1ml p gal everytime i feed all thru bloom. no burn the whole run.
just upped my flora nute dose...7ml micro, 10ml bloom, and 1/4 tsp beastie bloomz with seagreen. i switched from liquid koolbloom to beastiebloomz cuz I allready had it and no desire to buy drykoolbloom, i think its nearly the same thing. i personally dont even measure ppm and eyeball the phdown i use.. bout a thimble full. always puts me at 6.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 16, 2012)

MK Ultra is very good.....


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 16, 2012)

i'd love to try th seeds heavy duty fruity , personally.

& that lemon g (crossed w/ nl #5) looks interesting too... says something about "good yield" in the write up too.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 16, 2012)

I got 4 heavy duty fruity reg greebies I don't want gud


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 16, 2012)

And sage and buku were ok but one and dones for me.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anybody run connoisseur sssdh? My friend just gifted me around 30 and have no information on them. Not sure if itd be worth it to run them along side my next bodhi/ggg run or just regift.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 16, 2012)

Hell yeah run those shitz. I seen some real nice sssdh pics


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 16, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I got 4 heavy duty fruity reg greebies I don't want gud


hmmmm.

[youtube]ru3gH27Fn6E[/youtube]


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sweet, I'll have a journal going soon once I get my new place. 
What kind of camera do yall use/what is the best? Im only going to be using it for bud shots, if that matters 



TheLastWood said:


> Hell yeah run those shitz. I seen some real nice sssdh pics


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know about canna collective.
Mr dj5k censors me an a friends posts.

I heard it where thc farmer / logic has their auctions now days.
(after some one fucked with the alien auction lol)
An it's invite only.
any truth to that rumor?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Adam(THSEEDS)seemed like a pretty good guy to me when I met him. He was very polite and made me feel welcome. I wouldn't be suprised if someone did something shady to win the shady cannabis cup tho. Way I've heard it that's how it's always been. I've ran mk ultra,hog,heavy duty fruity,and chocolate chunk. They were all ok. But none blew my mind. I've had my head blown off by some sage. Dude that grew it said he had to run a bunch to find it. But that stuff was top shelf. I've always wanted to run the sage and sour. That looks like the best they have to me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 16, 2012)

Funny how much tastes and likes differ.
I have had stuff that was top self and did not do much for me.
Guess smoking for 30+ years builds up a hell of a tolerance.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 16, 2012)

Added a carbon filter and six inch fan to my tester tent. It dropped the temp which already wasn't that high at all. Gave me negative pressure. So this tent is finally dialed in. The girls in there all look great! I'm really looking forward to the next couple of weeks. 

I stepped them up to 1k ushio hilux HPS today(they've been under 600kHPS) I've never used them before I don't think. But I've heard good things. And batman said he likes em. Plus they're cheap. So let's see how it works.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 16, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Anybody run connoisseur sssdh? My friend just gifted me around 30 and have no information on them. Not sure if itd be worth it to run them along side my next bodhi/ggg run or just regift.


I would love to try their "Secret Recipe"



karmas a bitch said:


> Added a carbon filter and six inch fan to my tester tent. It dropped the temp which already wasn't that high at all. Gave me negative pressure. So this tent is finally dialed in. The girls in there all look great! I'm really looking forward to the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I stepped them up to 1k ushio hilux HPS today(they've been under 600kHPS) I've never used them before I don't think. But I've heard good things. And batman said he likes em. Plus they're cheap. So let's see how it works.


Dude the Ushios are great. I try to only buy those. German made. Burn very red..its the enhanced spectrum, have you noticed that yet? I read things like "three Horts blown, but in Lumateks. Switched to Ushio, no issues." They are supposed to be better built and made specifically to hold up in dimable ballasts.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ya it does look pretty dank, but I like knowing genetics for some reason.
10 of the beans were chemwreck kush so pretty excited about running those with the sssdh. got some ufo sssdhs already as well



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I would love to try their "Secret Recipe"


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 16, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Ya it does look pretty dank, but I like knowing genetics for some reason.
> 10 of the beans were chemwreck kush so pretty excited about running those with the sssdh. got some ufo sssdhs already as well


Dude the secret recipe aint so secret anymore. Theres a thread on icfag Called Secret Recipe Revelations-

"Ok folks due to importance of a strains genetics being known for medical use we have decided to let you all know the genetics behind our *Secret* Recipe.

First off the father which as many guessed was a Chem BX2.

Now for the mother which came from seeds given to me by Rezdog when i visited him and some other very good grower/breeder friends in either 2007 or 2008....the seeds were from the very limited female seeds Reservoir seeds released, the genetic make-up of the *Secret* Recipe mother is *Diesel#1/Abusive OG Kush, she was easily the largest yielding plant i have ever grown and produced at least 50% more than my Casey Jones cut (although finished in 11 weeks). I will tell you a little more about her later, peace."*


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 16, 2012)

Word. I don't hang out over there, prolly why I haven't seen it. 
It is very tempting though, esp. with the lucky dip or whatever going on. But with Bodhi, GGG and OG Raskal about to drop a bunch of shit, I prolly will wait for that. 




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude the secret recipe aint so secret anymore. Theres a thread on icfag Called Secret Recipe Revelations-
> 
> "Ok folks due to importance of a strains genetics being known for medical use we have decided to let you all know the genetics behind our *Secret* Recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 16, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> awe don't say that  , I have Burmese kush and Sage'n sour beans in the vault..lol
> 
> hey kab I seen "available now" and immediately was thinking it was bodhi related (with all the pic updates on attitude n all) needless to say I was disappointed .... lol



Get ready for disapointment dude (


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Electric lemon seeds are available now.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/th-seeds-electric-lemon-g/prod_3570.html





Buck123 said:


> Worth the risk running TH Seeds? Im not to sure on em My Sage was a boy a supposed fem!





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Damn. My cousin just ran their Bubblegum which is like their oldest, most stable strain right? Ended up herming bad while nothing else in his room had a problem.





gudkarma said:


> i'd love to try th seeds heavy duty fruity , personally.
> 
> & that lemon g (crossed w/ nl #5) looks interesting too... says something about "good yield" in the write up too.


in response to all of these post! dont buy TH seeds there complete garbage I ran thier HDF and scrogged out a plant in a 4x4 area for 5-6 weeks and when I flipped it it was a fuckin male and was suppose to be female seeds not even a herm a friggin male! and I did manage to get 1 female out of 10 and it sucked balls! also I bought a 10 pack and out of the 8 seeds I tried to germ 3 took!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 16, 2012)

good night all...haven't been around for a few days...putting in some serious work
i'm thinking of buying the Purple Tahoe Alien or just the Tahoe Alien

what you guys think is the best of whats left?
and why is the Seven Ghosts F1 soooo expensive?


----------



## headbender (Jun 16, 2012)

yo batman all hortilux bulbs are e ballast safe now i use opti reds and horti and i have all digtals and ive never had a problem and the new hortilux boxes say e-balast compatible! i do notice better yeilds under ushio though but a little better trich coverage with the hortis.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 16, 2012)

I have 1 of each running right now,ushio,hortilux.digilux


----------



## headbender (Jun 16, 2012)

i really dislike my digilux mh compared to my ushio blues. the opti blues keep node spacing tight and th plants look real healthy under them. i would like to try the horti blue but there twice the price of any other mh bulb


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

headbender said:


> yo batman all hortilux bulbs are e ballast safe now i use opti reds and horti and i have all digtals and ive never had a problem and the new hortilux boxes say e-balast compatible! i do notice better yeilds under ushio though but a little better trich coverage with the hortis.


I know they are supposed to be. Just saying I've heard from other users specifically Lumatek users of more problems with their Eye Hortilux bulbs failing prematurely that I had expected. But this is the internet so speculation is all it is. I know I burned one out once in less than a year. I skip all the bullshit now and run the Ushios. I also have a GE lamp I use as a spare. If I was gonna spend less than $60 and get a good cheap bulb, GE all the way. The only thing I do know for sure tho.. is that lightbulbs are pretty boring, lol. But the buds are cool!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jun 17, 2012)

Just recieved my pack of Pure Sativa JLB f4's (purple dominant) in time for Fathers Day. These girls take 20+/- weeks to finish. NO CIELING! Pure Fire.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 17, 2012)

Seems as if the SSSL blew up overnight...


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 17, 2012)

^ for the future... be nice to take a photo of the entire plant so's we can see how she looks (structure)

also , how's she clone?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Sketchy that sssl looks like she's coming along nicely. 

What happened to ur pics in of the IHF2? I can't see em at gage


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 17, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Just recieved my pack of Pure Sativa JLB f4's (purple dominant) in time for Fathers Day. These girls take 20+/- weeks to finish. NO CIELING! Pure Fire.


I wanted lambs bread since sharksbreath from DNA blew me away.
But 20 weeks! Dam.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 17, 2012)

new Gage testers came in: Grape stomper OG f2 , afghan kush X OG And PEPS X CO-OG (not sure what that is)


wanna be a farmer, crop grower, 20 inch blades on my&#65279; lawn mower.


[video=youtube;NvrevbVA0Ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvrevbVA0Ec[/video]


----------



## headbender (Jun 17, 2012)

nice bucket i have tthe peps x chem-og also! along with chemd allison x og , m4k informed me allison is a heavy chem d leaning phenotype of chem og


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 17, 2012)

After giving up on getting approved for Cannazon last year, I just received an email saying I'm in, holy shit.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> stacking , kashmir glory
> 
> serious ak47 mom x shiva skunk daddy
> 
> an e$ko creation


I got one of these, KGH and one of the Shivas to pop but they are still runts. My white grapes all popped and are twice as big even though they were germed a week later.

I am thinking about giving them to my neighbor who does well with my runts after a long veg


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gunna be taking down the mendo testers real soon  and the chem dawgs and force ogs to!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's my agent orange coming down this friday or saturday, cant wait to taste this one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Here's my agent orange coming down this friday or saturday, cant wait to taste this one


Struture looks the same as mine! Only difference is color 
awsome looking bro!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is my c99 almost 7 weeks in flower seems to be a quick finisher.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks to be the size of a 2ltr bottle


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks to be the size of a 2ltr bottle


It definitely is


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 17, 2012)

anyone try resevationlabs diesel?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 17, 2012)

WTF happened to this site? I can't even get to the forums anymore.........ridiculous. If I am not on here you know why


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

...as a kite right now... fucking wow! & i ain't smokin weed. lol

but yea... I had to put on my new shirt I just bought. 



Tshirt hell is the shit yo.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Here's my agent orange coming...


Dude your Agent Orange is the sickness! I fucking love Agent Orange. 
Lovin my Cali Yo's too.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Dude your Agent Orange is the sickness! I fucking love Agent Orange.
> Lovin my Cali Yo's too.


First time running her and i really like what im seeing and especially what im smelling, so exotic and unique.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks to be the size of a 2ltr bottle


That was just part of it too by the way, here is the whole top cola. 
You can see the black strings holding it up tied to the frame of the tent, opened the tent one day and the whole top of the plant gained so much girth in one night it went from standing tall, to fallen completely over my other plants, ha! Im happy it didn't snap!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice bro


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> First time running her and i really like what im seeing and especially what im smelling, so exotic and unique.


Agent orange is definitely under rated IMO. I remember the first time running her and I was so skeptical about it smelling like an orange. I thought maybe it'd smell slightly citrus and mostly like cannabis.. but ohh no. It was like straight fresh orange peel. The larger phenos almost like candy, and the smaller more sour. It's a delicious choice when you use a vaporizer too. Leaves this minty orange taste in your mouth.. I fucking love it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Agent orange is definitely under rated IMO. I remember the first time running her and I was so skeptical about it smelling like an orange. I thought maybe it'd smell slightly citrus and mostly like cannabis.. but ohh no. It was like straight fresh orange peel. The larger phenos almost like candy, and the smaller more sour. It's a delicious choice when you use a vaporizer too. Leaves this minty orange taste in your mouth.. I fucking love it.


Sounds fucking great! 
By the sounds of it id say i have the larger candy smelling one, a lot of the scent came with the snow storm of frost left on your plants almost as soon as you 12/12, Beautiful! the smell and frost! it was so far beyond all 9 other strains i was running i was almost sure it was male, but low and behold, just a vigorous ass female.
Looked at TGA gear and said to my self, "if i were to try any TGA strain first when i had room, it would be agent orange" and im happy with my decision. 
Dont know why but it always caught my eye, and its a great way to pop your TGA cherry, I want to try ace of spades next.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful plant man. Check out Nugbuckets thread, he has a killer aos going right now. 

Guess I will go ahead and pick up some ao and ace of spades now from hemp depot and get some free Chernobyl.
Anybody grow out some insane seed posse? They have an Agent D (Agent Orange X BOG original L.S.D) that sounds pretty sweet. Only 45 for 10 beans so might buy regardless.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> That was just part of it too by the way, here is the whole top cola.
> You can see the black strings holding it up tied to the frame of the tent, opened the tent one day and the whole top of the plant gained so much girth in one night it went from standing tall, to fallen completely over my other plants, ha! Im happy it didn't snap!


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 17, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Anybody run connoisseur sssdh? My friend just gifted me around 30 and have no information on them. Not sure if itd be worth it to run them along side my next bodhi/ggg run or just regift.


Yes, they are top notch. I got one haze leaning 10 week pheno and 4 sour diesel leaning that went 12 weeks. The 10 week haze pheno was the keeper. Candy lemon. Very heady.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

Bodhi's Cali Yo at 35 Days


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 17, 2012)

Ordered some bodhi sunshine daydream and bodhi NL5. And got gifted a double pack of clusterfunk direct from bodhi himself. Looks like an all bodhi run next go around.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Bodhi's Cali Yo at 35 Days


lookin good sir


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 17, 2012)

My lone dank sinatra female finally made it to the flower room. Wish me luck!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 17, 2012)

waiting for my sunshine daydream to get in my mail box, it should be here tomorrow or tuesday, it will be my first bodhi experience, all you guys on this thread turned me on to his gear so i hold you all accountable.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> waiting for my sunshine daydream to get in my mail box, it should be here tomorrow or tuesday, it will be my first bodhi experience, all you guys on this thread turned me on to his gear so i hold you all accountable.


I highly doubt you'll be disappointed. Bodhi gear is top notch.
The General Consensus of the Online Cannabis Community Approves this message! lol


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Picked up Pisces Candy Queen Vic's high an Samsquanch anyone else jump on em?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Picked up Pisces Candy Queen Vic's high an Samsquanch anyone else jump on em?


I had a couple VICs high that were male, tossed em. A friend gave me a couple beans, I was dissapointed. 
I want that Candy Queen so friggin bad!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I had a couple VICs high that were male, tossed em. A friend gave me a couple beans, I was dissapointed.
> I want that Candy Queen so friggin bad!


Man i been drooling for a couple of weeks i reckon! Spewing the Vic's High didnt work out man it will be stayin with us for a few years i think... hey if i make some beans i'll let you know!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 17, 2012)

aight! lol


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 17, 2012)

I really want these love triangle


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 17, 2012)

Damn just got so close to buying bodhi nl5 then bailed. I want it so bad but I was bad this weekend and can't reward myself. Can't buy seeds with my hair on


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm hoping it's still there when the new stock gets listed but that's like praying for a miracle lol

Heat up 2-1 in the series now with 2 more games at home before going back to okc.. I think it doesn't leave Miami


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 17, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> aight! lol


dealio mang!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ for the future... be nice to take a photo of the entire plant so's we can see how she looks (structure)
> 
> also , how's she clone?


here is a shot of her full on. Not the best pic... I didn't clone her so I can't give any info there.







karmas a bitch said:


> Sketchy that sssl looks like she's coming along nicely.
> 
> What happened to ur pics in of the IHF2? I can't see em at gage


I was trying to organize my photo bucket account and didn't even think that it would screw up all my threads.... (way to go)... I'm going to re post all the pic's for the IHF2 thread but, damn it I hate when I do dumb ass things


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jun 18, 2012)

Flowering week 8 is: JLB - BSB - Sn'SBB - SC
PICS 1-3 = Black Sour Bubble
PICS 4-6 = Sweet n' Sour Blueberry
PICS 5&6 = Sour Cream

Flowering week 2 is:
SSSDH
SSH
Buddha Tahoe OG
Delahaze
Ill post some pics of these at week 8 of flower.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone know the story on how Bohdi got nl5.?
anything is possible, but I got doubts on that one.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 18, 2012)

hey scar what brings on the doubts brotha?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2012)

hempstead said:


> heh Me too. I am gonna try some Big buddha Cheese. I also got a Sensi Seeds Super Skunk and a Pyramid Wembley. I wasn't gonna get anything this month but I couldn't resist with the contest and all. heh Doubt I will win but yah never know. The Tut one is basically, hijacked ak47. How can you go wrong with some ak47?



you should look into growing the strain buddha when done right the shit taste amazing


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I have huge doubts on the pure nl5 going around now days.
> 
> My friend rimmeo who saved it, An returned to to Nev Said this.....
> 
> ...


Nev confirmed this @ MNS.
He never released pure nl5


----------



## OGMan (Jun 18, 2012)

i want to get my hands on some of Doc Greenthumb's Freedom 35. He says it has fully developed milky trichomes at 35 days and is completely done and can't go further at 45 days of flowering with OG potency.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 18, 2012)

why dont u ask bodhi yourself where he got his genes?

i trust the man 100%. the most honest breeder with the highest level of integrity if ya ask me.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 18, 2012)

Me too I am sure its legit. He says its 89' sensi seeds NL5 noof cut x BCSC nl5


----------



## guwall (Jun 18, 2012)

I passed on the noof and now its gone... picked up others, hope I didn't make a bad call.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 18, 2012)

I wanted the nl5 so bad. Next time. If they drop nl5 and old school hindu kush and tigers mil and yo mama at the same time ill really be fucked


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not calling Bohdi a liar or anything.
I have doubts on dr atomic an Bcsc also.

Heres what I read.
But Neville never released nl5 pure in 89?
In 90 it won the cup.
91 it was suposed to be release, but it went to sensi (who destroyed it?)& Nev went to jail.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 18, 2012)

yea lastwood im in the same boat as you, if all that bodhi is dropped at once my bank account will be destroyed. I've lost all self control, especially for Bodhi. 

I did grab some from the alien drop, 2 packs of alien napalm og. It is more more worked than any other line he has available atm. I believe it's 

Tahoe x Alien Kush = Tahoe Alien

Tahoe Alien x Alien Kush = Napalm OG

Napalm OG x Tahoe Alien = Alien Napalm OG

He also put up some 7 ghosts for like $400 or something, no thanks.

Would have liked the EWOK but gotta save some fundage for my (tiger's) milk


----------



## headbender (Jun 18, 2012)

hhhhmmmmmm tigers milk i really want that one five packs please!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 18, 2012)

just cuz you read it in a forum dont mean its true scar cuts do get passed around and im sure something as popular as nl definately got passed around hell its been in my area for ages at least since 89 my pops grew it way back when i was really young!!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 18, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Flowering week 8 is: JLB - BSB - Sn'SBB - SC
> PICS 1-3 = Black Sour Bubble
> PICS 4-6 = Sweet n' Sour Blueberry
> PICS 5&6 = Sour Cream
> ...


Sorry guys but what is sssdh I'm assuming it's a form of sour diesel who has these seeds?


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 18, 2012)

Og man how much are those from the doc?


----------



## headbender (Jun 18, 2012)

super silver sour diesel haze from connoisseur


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Got my sunshine daydream, 4th success from the tude. Whole bunch of free seeds. Looking forward to the Pineapple express after hearing nothing but heaps of positive reviews.
Anyone know what this blue dream haze from cali connection is all about?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 18, 2012)

My Gage gear clones rooted super fast. ESP the clones from my Burgundy male I kept. I'll take that as a good sign.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 18, 2012)

I think someone said it's (blue dream x haze) x haze


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 18, 2012)

.Pine apple express FTW!!!!
Whoooooot!
i need to try my PE x choc rain!



But history of NL matters to me.

i ask 
How does nl5 a cut/clone Neville got in 87 make a pure nonS1 / non fem seed in 90? Was it a crOSS ?
Did nev not pay Indian Jim as classic seeds say?

How did dr atomic get it from Neville in 88 when it was not given or sold.

How did bhodi get a cut from a guy who got it from sensi in 89 if he didn't sell to Donkers / sensi seed bros tell 90-91?

Why would Donkers bros destroy the plant won he cannabis cuP the year before?(nl5)
Sensi forums says hey sell the 5x2.

Is it Thai in nl5 or hawiian as Seattlegreg said...





And I xfound this about MNS Ortega Nl.
But why is it called Ortega????


Originally Posted by shantibaba 
HI all 

well Ortega was based on work from Neville and was a selection of an afghan which was also known Northern Lights 1. It was then consumed under the Sensi seeds label when Neville sold it.Breeder Steve made a selection of his version and it was a good plant.

I am using the old seed from 1987 of Nev, not a big selection came up but was a quality strain and full of excellent stable phenotypes. It is not an F1 seed but an inbreed line and after the selection work parts of it are being used in other hybrids and research work.

It tends to flower bwteen 6-8 weeks at 12/12, and enjoys a strong feeding regime. Unlike the large colas of flower clusters it produces flowers up the stem of medium size but density is on its side.

More in the medicinal range of plants for those with muscular tension disorders and for those who need to stimulate appetite and sleep...as far as i am concerned. But we can add to it everybody who does a thread to get a better over view....hope that helps a little Sb.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 18, 2012)

headbender said:


> super silver sour diesel haze from connoisseur


what about the seeds from reservoir super silver sour diesel haze which are better?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't see why its so hard to believe someone other than neville had nl5 seeds. A lot of things ppl say is hype or lies. Ppl say shit to make things exclusive so ppl will buy from them but there is no way anyone can say for sure he has the only seeds in the world. ... the plant had to come from somewhere.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 18, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't see why its so hard to believe someone other than neville had nl5 seeds. A lot of things ppl say is hype or lies. Ppl say shit to make things exclusive so ppl will buy from them but there is no way anyone can say for sure he has the only seeds in the world. ... the plant had to come from somewhere.


I agree. Plus it's not like it wouldn't be hard for Neville himself to lay down some BS. 

I see that way more likely than Bodhi saying something that is not true. The man prides himself on giving good karma & is well known to share, gift, and educate. 

One of the reasons I take pride in running his gear. You know it's legit and he's completely honest when he releases something untested.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 18, 2012)

Just got my dutch passion strawberry cough, and serios seeds ak-47 with a free G-13 purple haze anyone have feedback on these strains?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jun 18, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Just got my dutch passion strawberry cough, and serios seeds ak-47 with a free G-13 purple haze anyone have feedback on these strains?


Their all shit you just need to throw them in an envelope and send them to me!


----------



## wheezer (Jun 18, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Got my sunshine daydream, 4th success from the tude. Whole bunch of free seeds. Looking forward to the Pineapple express after hearing nothing but heaps of positive reviews.
> Anyone know what this blue dream haze from cali connection is all about?


ha I got the exact same order in today!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 18, 2012)

wheezer said:


> ha I got the exact same order in today!!


Sweet when you running your bodhi gear?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

looks like Mr.Bodhi will be sending off a care package for my hermie mistakes in the garden.... Pretty sure I just crapped my pants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> looks like Mr.Bodhi will be sending off a care package for my hermie mistakes in the garden.... Pretty sure I just crapped my pants


Hes a cool cat sketchy one of the best in the biz!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

I've never been one to idolise someone but bodhi is like a rockstar to me. I love everything he does aand is about. It would be awesome to meet him someday and smoke some herb. If I could meet any breeder it'd be him


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I've never been one to idolise someone but bodhi is like a rockstar to me. I love everything he does aand is about. It would be awesome to meet him someday and smoke some herb. If I could meet any breeder it'd be him


^^^^^^ Me too


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 19, 2012)

Bodhi drop is live suckaz!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 19, 2012)

Got yo mama, tiger's milk, and love triangle


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

Hell yeah nice!
damn no dream lotus this drop.. Fuck it I've been wanting that tigers milk for a while lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Got yo mama, tiger's milk, and love triangle


Got the exact same thing!


----------



## guwall (Jun 19, 2012)

lol same here

yo mamma
tiger's milk
alphakronik - jackpot royal


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

same order here guys lol!! i was really thinkin about that orange sunshine but i passed on em prolly a mistake but i been grabbing too many beans lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

Yo Mama, Tigers Milk, Orange Sunshine and love triangle


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah I feel u! I also had space mountain in my cart but there was only 1 left and by the time I went to check out it was gone..
i really hope I didn't miss out on dream lotus... Fuckin tude said the drop was gonna be next week lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

tude lies... LOL! I would be sad if I missed lucky charms.. anyone know what was all dropped? Elf snack & space mountain the only things that were updated that are gone now?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jun 19, 2012)

Is bodhi still giving away freebies if you buy two or more packs??


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

Forreal lol
i'd like to know as well.. Lucky charms is another one I hope I didn't miss..


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

man im pissed right now all three of my moonwalks are hermie and one of my clusterfunks so far


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

so every bodhi plant i ran this round went herm yet my spacedawgs, aos, plushberry querkle and sun maiden all look fine!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 19, 2012)

I believe elf snack and space mountain are the only strains that were put up that are out of stock now. I got up at 3:30 and there was nothing and then at 6:00 was when I saw everything available minus the elf snack, and it seems like Bodhi has been increasing the size of the drops too. When I got my packs there were like 40+ left of Love Triangle and Tiger's Milk but only like 18 of the Yo Momma. So if anything else was gone it must of been a tiny drop in the bucket of Bodhi. I was like halfway asleep when I got those, I barely remember it lol.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

any opinions on those pics?


----------



## wheezer (Jun 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> any opinions on those pics?


 Yea, they don't look good.I just cut 4 Clusterfunks down and had no herms on any. I hate to hear that you had trouble with em'.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a fan of hermans. But honestly it doesn't suprise me much. My first thought when I saw those was that they are from chem lines. And chem has herm issues show up in offspring. It sucks. But maybe try running a clone of it? I've seen seed plants herm but not clones of em.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

Check ur timers and everything. I can't believe that. I mean I believe u but I don't believe it lol.... I am so pissed I want yo mama and tigers milk so bad. God is punishing me. I am so close to fuckingbbuyingit.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

the spacedawgs are chem croses also right they all look fine im going to have to go check again in aminute


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

my timer is a 240 power box so its a pretty easy check and wouldnt you think other gear would herm too i mean im runnin hermberry and ace of nanners and they look fine?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

Well that's 3 seperate bodhi strains right? Including sssl? I been fucking up my lighting schedule by an hour or more the last 4 days in a row on accident lol. No herms from my a11s, mns black widow or rootbounds flodawgs.. i would guess there's something environmental. But chem can do that as karma said...... I'm not doubting u at all or tryingn to say its ur fault but if it happened to me id definately check everything. Have u made any recent changes to the op?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah u would tghink plush would herm. Have ppls aces been herming?


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

oh ya big changes i completely rebuilt my room but for the better theres no light leaks temps are in check humidity never breaks 55 just roastin a bowl chattin with you guys then im about to go check the rest of my seed plants and timers and all other than that i have no idea no light leaks whatsoever i spent alot of time building a really top notch room!


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

if you can think of anything else to check chime in please im pretty stoned so forgetting something may be easy lol!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think light leaks are as big a deal as ppl say anyways. I can be pretty inconsistent spmetimes, I leave my veg tent door open to help with heat and the light spills, indiriectly, into my flower room if I don't shut the door when the lites go off. Have u just started using co2?


----------



## blissfest (Jun 19, 2012)

Im a huge fan of ProTekt, my plants get that shit every feeding they are alive. I believe it may help with any stress caused by heat,ect? 

I have been very lucky on not having any herms, knock on wood. But I do have some big ass Secret Recipe, and Agent Orange, in the room, and they have been known to herm, so im keeping an eye on em.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

no c02 man this dude on breedbay vancerz comes off as a complete asshole he tried to say im fishing for free seeds lol even though i prolly have ten times the bodhi gear he does and hes calling me a complete liar and said i blamed bodhi none of which i did, its all good thoug im bout to go take pics of all my seed plants and post them here to shut him up lol the proof is in the pics!

edit: i also know hermans happen and i dont expect any reimbusrement no matter the case and im actually offended he said that shit!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe it is the genetics. Maybe u were just unlucky. Id say that's definately not the norm.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

hers a bunch of pics of the tags to show im actually doing these strains and random plant pics that all sow only female preflowers but i guess im lying lol!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> no c02 man this dude on breedbay vancerz comes off as a complete asshole he tried to say im fishing for free seeds lol even though i prolly have ten times the bodhi gear he does and hes calling me a complete liar and said i blamed bodhi none of which i did, its all good thoug im bout to go take pics of all my seed plants and post them here to shut him up lol the proof is in the pics!
> 
> edit: i also know hermans happen and i dont expect any reimbusrement no matter the case and im actually offended he said that shit!


fuck all that noise. It's nice that Bodhi has a community of people who care for him and want to support him, but no one needs to be a dick rider and call out someone else for no reason. That shit is between you and Bodhi and I bet he will make things right like I have seen him do in the past. everything else is just bs


----------



## vancerz (Jun 19, 2012)

I never said it did not happen at all..... but rather if it did its your environment..... you love to twist words, and without pics and the way you told your tale it comes off as some one fishing for seeds I never said as a matter of fact thats what you are doing. 

I asked if you had pics of all those the hermis but you never provided those pics and I see the 1 pic..... that means nothing really It could be of any plant, I dont care what else you are currently growing, I asked for pics of all the hermis that you claimed you had. your just mad im skeptical get over it. fix that new grow room of yours.

not only that you said

"man im pissed right now all three of my moonwalks are hermie and one of my clusterfunks so far""

then you go to breedbay and say

"bad news on my clusterfunks and moonwalks all hermie yet none of my other gear this round has showed any signs yet its only beginning of week two and i found sacs on all my bodhi plants ugg"

you make it sound like you had 22 hermis on the bay but you only got 4 hermis here..... why couldn't you say that over at breedbay ? how many plants you got wheres the pics of them? if you did not plant them all im sure you got the bodhi packs around to then as well.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Man my tent that has all my gage gear,dukeberry,firestarter,and some moms I tossed in cause they were too big just keepes calling me to come down and stare at them. They look so nice. I think I'm gonna add another 1k with magnum xxxl hood to that tent. This house is so nice it's 94 outside and my room are staying nice and cool! I love that I have the option to step up. I've got these dirty Sanchez girls trying to beast out on me. I've been holding off transplanting em cause I know they're gonna get huge! I've gotta flip em soon. 
These two burgundy girls in particular are really standing out.


----------



## vancerz (Jun 19, 2012)

dickrider thats me..... when sketchy said he had hermis in the SSSL I backed him up by saying they Hermied out a little on me as well.

I never said it did not happen but to rather then bash his rep send him an PM and work it out.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

Just to note. I never contacted bodhi... he found his way to my thread and ask me to get a hold of him on his home site.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/516016-super-silver-strawberry-lotus-bodhi-5.html


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

wow dude now im twisting words i posted pics of two different hermies want me to post more i have pics of all five three moonwalk and two cf think what you want dude i wasnt bashing his rep and just cuz you assmued i had twenty two plants doesnt mean i did lol assuming makes an ass out of you and me and it seems all youve done is assume you know my situation when you dont and my room is top notch i ran it for two weeks empty just to make sure it was dialed

edit: and i would have posted pics at breedbay but i dont know how man computers arent my thing with riu its easy i can upload right from the hd but i couldnt figure out how at breedbay or beleive me i would have posted pics!


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

and is it your place to say any of this no if bodhi has a problem with the way ive handled things he can contact me


----------



## vancerz (Jun 19, 2012)

its just basic respect for any breeder if you got problems PM them, you take what 4 hermis? in a NEW grow room and make a post like this of course it couldn't be a problem with a new grow room because problems like that dont normally happen with new rooms......

"bad news on my clusterfunks and moonwalks all hermie yet none of my other gear this round has showed any signs yet its only beginning of week two and i found sacs on all my bodhi plants ugg"
"and ive bought so much bodhi gear lately shit just spent 500 tonight lol, i sure hope this doesnt become a trend at least both of those strains were untested!"

and when you say all without giving a number people assume its the whole pack.

And when you post on open forums anyone can give you there two cents.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

man i thought breedbay was a cool spot and all bodhi peeps were good people but i guess not this dudes an asshole just for the record i never lied once on any forum i dont care too shit these ar the reasons i never joined a forum at least till i met you guys, i guess it was a bad idea to venture off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

whatever vance im done you and for the record i never meant any disrespect towards bodhi or his gear i respect him very much and appreciate all he does for our community!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my Favorite thread... I HATE when ppl fight in it... Love seeds or leave is my opinion.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 19, 2012)

wood - no hermie issues with my 2 AOS females that i ran from seed. i'm revegging both of them now, so we'll see if i get a herm out of that "stress"


----------



## waddup (Jun 19, 2012)

Only 15 more packs of tigers milk at Tude..


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

this is by far my favorite thread all cool people here why jump on anyone for sayin they had hermies its one thing if you ask if their envrinment is outta wack but another thing to just automatically blame them when you know nothing of their grow hes making me look like an ass over at breedbay which is fucked up thanks for the great first impression vance! am i wrong here should i have pmed him i really didnt see a reason too i wasnt looking for reimbursement i still have a pack and a half of each of them i just wanted to let people know what happened with those strains IN MY GARDEN, so even if it was me should he have been that rude why not help if thats the case instead of talk shit i dont know maybe im just tripping i need to smoke a bowl thanks everyone here for being REAL COOL always!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I don't think light leaks are as big a deal as ppl say anyways. I can be pretty inconsistent spmetimes, I leave my veg tent door open to help with heat and the light spills, indiriectly, into my flower room if I don't shut the door when the lites go off. Have u just started using co2?


Im tenting to agree with you lastwood just doesnt seem like that big of a issue


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

all of them look so damn healthy too im just baffled on what could have caused it!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats what we do here we talk! If that means we talk about our exp with any breeders gear hermie or not,
still comunication! Anybody coming up in here saying to not word it how they want to say something is
ludacris! If i get somehermies i want my brothers to know! And fuck the haters that would want me to keep
it secrete! Thats just bad biz


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

On another note  im low on cash and my cards are full! Guess im going to miss the tigers milk!
owell maybe next time.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks hell i appreciate you having my back! i couldnt believe the way he was putting words in my mouth he even said i was saying bodhis gear is all bs herman garbage! ya okay then why do i have over thirty packs lol!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> thanks hell i appreciate you having my back! i couldnt believe the way he was putting words in my mouth he even said i was saying bodhis gear is all bs herman garbage! ya okay then why do i have over thirty packs lol!


There will always be some dude trying to start some shit! I have been noticing a bit of a hermie trent going around
with alot of good and bad breeders, and geting the thought that maybe the breeding world is thining the true lines
of genetics! Weekening the fabric of stability just my thoughts


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There will always be some dude trying to start some shit! I have been noticing a bit of a hermie trent going around
> with alot of good and bad breeders, and geting the thought that maybe the breeding world is thining the true lines
> of genetics! Weekening the fabric of stability just my thoughts


Hmm... GUd point. Im interested in hearing what you think we could do as a small seed community to reverse this if anything?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

smokeymcpotz said:


> Hmm... GUd point. Im interested in hearing what you think we could do as a small seed community to reverse this if anything?


Well as the search for the holy grail stain continues, and like everything in the marketing world still turns,
we as a comunity cant reverse it! This is a train out of control


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well as the search for the holy grail stain continues, and like everything in the marketing world still turns,
> we as a comunity cant reverse it! This is a train out of control


Nooooooooooo!


----------



## guwall (Jun 19, 2012)

To be honest,

All this hermie talk does leave a bad taste in your mouth though. I mean, I _just_ spend a shit ton on 7 packs.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't let it bro. Bodhi is a great breeder to takes pride in his work. As I said before, I have seem him make things right and there are people who will speak to that affect. But you will find more people who will speak on the dank Bodhi seeds have delivered to their gardens. If it were all herms, 100 packs of his seeds would not go flying off the shelves like they do. But that being said, when you have 100 packs of seeds that's more than 1000 seeds total you are bound to find a few bad apples so to speak.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

Day 17 of flower...and theres no more space, may have to go back in and take off some branches


G.D.P. this one had zero stretch


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 19, 2012)

vancerz said:


> dickrider thats me..... when sketchy said he had hermis in the SSSL I backed him up by saying they Hermied out a little on me as well.
> 
> I never said it did not happen but to rather then bash his rep send him an PM and work it out.


Vance Any "news" on Goji OG? I just grew one (popped 4 three were males) and after a 7 week veg, I got a very very low yield. I hear that OG usually gives low yields but i was hoping the goji helped that.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Day 17 of flower...and theres no more space, may have to go back in and take off some branches
> View attachment 2219350View attachment 2219351View attachment 2219353
> 
> G.D.P. this one had zero stretch
> View attachment 2219352



you going to throw up a netting Higher Medz?


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Jun 19, 2012)

I hate it when you tell the public about your experierence with a strain that herm's on you,then some fool tells u to pm the breeder because he is popular. No we need to post the info so other potential buyers can see others results and make an informed decision. 
I myself have not grown any Bodhi gear yet but had several hermies from Cali con,when i spoke up and others did also you get bashed for it by fan boys of the breeder who get free seeds or the thread is deleted. I dont care who the breeder is,if the strain hermies we the consumer have the write to know so we can make informed decisions,breeders should never be allowed to delete negative threads.
Just my 2cents
Go Okc


----------



## genuity (Jun 19, 2012)

its only fair to report on things,if that is what you want to do.
some people will not report it,just to not "hurt"feelings of a breeder.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

genuity said:


> its only fair to report on things,if that is what you want to do.
> some people will not report it,just to not "hurt"feelings of a breeder.


not to mention it's not like a badge of honor or anything... Last thing excluding bugs I want on my reputation is hermie  and now I have plenty of them badges 

Plushberry (BCS pheno)
Bubblegummer (after 5 great cycles they just appeared)
SSSL (4 out of 6 in and around day 19)
DDF5 ( that strain was garbage from the get go)
Dutch Passion Blue Moonshine (by far the worst experience I have ever had with any product everything hermie ever plant day 35'ish)
Trainwreck (didn't even notice till harvest they were hiding under monster Calyxes)


just to put them out there
successful strains 
Blue Hash 
California hash plant 
Mohan Ram
Sharks Breath
Northern Skunk 
Lemon Skunk
OG Purple Kush
Purple Haze 81 (BS strain from a cloner)
Tutankhamen
Osiris 
Critical Sensi Star
Burmese Kush
black jack


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 19, 2012)

Bxgrower81 said:


> I hate it when you tell the public about your experierence with a strain that herm's on you,then some fool tells u to pm the breeder because he is popular. No we need to post the info so other potential buyers can see others results and make an informed decision.
> I myself have not grown any Bodhi gear yet but had several hermies from Cali con,when i spoke up and others did also you get bashed for it by fan boys of the breeder who get free seeds or the thread is deleted. I dont care who the breeder is,if the strain hermies we the consumer have the write to know so we can make informed decisions,breeders should never be allowed to delete negative threads.
> Just my 2cents
> Go Okc



Any grower can make a plant hermie!!

So it is not always the breeder or the beans.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> you going to throw up a netting Higher Medz?



i have my trellis netting but might use my other method where i string them up like puppets..i prefer this way bcuz i can control the lower heads too..i find that when the branches lean even a little bit, that slighty stresses the plant and causes mini seeds
not sure, but just my observation


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya me too. fuck, picked this up the night before and some new ballasts not thinking about the drop. 

http://wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=DRO210
Anybody have one of these tents, I have a different brand but jumped when I saw the price without getting info. 



hellraizer30 said:


> On another note  im low on cash and my cards are full! Guess im going to miss the tigers milk!
> owell maybe next time.


----------



## Airwave (Jun 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> not to mention it's not like a badge of honor or anything... Last thing excluding bugs I want on my reputation is hermie  and now I have plenty of them badges
> 
> Plushberry (BCS pheno)
> Bubblegummer (after 5 great cycles they just appeared)
> ...


Was that the IBL Trainwreck from Seur?


----------



## Airwave (Jun 19, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Ya me too. fuck, picked this up the night before and some new ballasts not thinking about the drop.
> 
> http://wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=DRO210
> Anybody have one of these tents, I have a different brand but jumped when I saw the price without getting info.


Half price. Shit, that's good.

Yes, I've got one, but I'm yet to find a space big enough to actually use it. I've used plenty of Secret Jardin Dark Room tents over the years and never had a problem with any of them. I don't see any reason for this one to be any different.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Was that the IBL Trainwreck from Seur?


nope it was a freebie from GHS one of my first grows


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

was the Orange Sunshine in the drop?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes.........


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

damm, missed it

no prob tho, have Cali Yo and Sunny D


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 19, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Ya me too. fuck, picked this up the night before and some new ballasts not thinking about the drop.
> 
> http://wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=DRO210
> Anybody have one of these tents, I have a different brand but jumped when I saw the price without getting info.


that is a great price but only supports 65 lbs for a tent that size it should support atleast quadruple that! my 4x8 home box ( which worms way carries) supports 100kg or 200 lbs on each side! of the 4x8 so it supports a total of 400lbs . and they have an add on kit the hercules which enables you to support even more. if i were you id look into that add on kit and ask them if it will fit the tent and buy a couple to add support or fab up your own IMO. good luck


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn you Bodhi!!!!! Grrrrr.............I want that Love Triangle in more than one way


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 19, 2012)

just got in from the tude!

devils harvest: strawberry deisel
world of seeds: new york 47
female seeds: pure ak
kc brains holland: K.C 36
cannaventure: ECSD clone X chem D BXII( garlic) aka garlic breath
cannaventure: SIN DEISEL
hortilab: sour pink grapefruit
freebies:
g-13 purple haze
dianfem: critical+
dinafem blu hash
g13 super skunk
world of seeds: afghan kush X white widow
june jubilee X 2 
th seeds= lambk aka rambo
CC= blu dream haze
reserva privada kandy kush
g 13 PE 
delicous seeds: jack herer

where to start with these?.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

I go away for one day and I miss probably the best drop of the year, lol figures. 

Oh well.. not like I really need any of it. I have more beans than the Jolly Green Giant right now..

Sucks about your experience at the Bay headbender. I'm a long time member over their and one thing I can tell you about that place.. it's community will definitely pounce all over someone who's relatively new or someone who hasn't made a name who just creates a thread with the sole purpose of publicly posting pics of male preflowers or making claims to bad germ rates. I've seen it all. I would have suggested to you to use google as a tool to find the man's email.. and email Bodhi.. prove youre a good customer, take pics of your seed packs etc. Regarding the moonwalks, the test threads went well so Idk what coulda caused the problem. If not environment.. possibly bad luck?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree hellraizer, the only thing we can do is what were doing. Preservation. Its why I buy so much bodhi and like esko so much, and why I have no rare dankness. I lean towaRds "genetically pure" purchases. I know hardly anythings even close to pure but at least bodhi and esko work with landraces and heirlooms. I like building block strains, not just any fake og x any other fake superoghazedawgsourberry


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> just got in from the tude!
> 
> devils harvest: strawberry deisel
> world of seeds: new york 47
> ...



i would def leave out the New York 47...thats one of the poorest strains i've tested

i don't ever want any more World Of Seeds of Dinafem beans


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i would def leave out the New York 47...thats one of the poorest strains i've tested


glad i chose to buy a single seed of that one lol

all the others are reg so let the sorting begin.... is there anyway by looking at the seed to look for female traits ive read if the bottom has a dimple and looks like a volcano it leans towards female but who knows?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i don't ever want any more World Of Seeds of Dinafem beans


I agree! or Greenhouse, Barneys, ThSeeds, etc.

I'm doing pretty good with my TGA/Bodhi/Alphakronik runs. Besides those and some gifts from private and amateur breeders/pollenchuckers.. I don't really need the bullshit wallet emptying bean rape. Still wanna run some of either Pisces and House of Love, & Sin City Seeds tho soon. I'd run the Gage Green stomper crosses if I hadn't located the cut. & I was gonna give Rare Dankness a try but I have definitely changed my mind about that.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 19, 2012)

_*One pack of Tiger's Milk left!!!!*_


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya I bet it holds more. I was looking at all the other sizes and they all say 65 lbs so they must have just copy/pasted or something for all the descriptions.
At least I can hope so...I'll know when it gets here 



dickkhead said:


> that is a great price but only supports 65 lbs for a tent that size it should support atleast quadruple that! my 4x8 home box ( which worms way carries) supports 100kg or 200 lbs on each side! of the 4x8 so it supports a total of 400lbs . and they have an add on kit the hercules which enables you to support even more. if i were you id look into that add on kit and ask them if it will fit the tent and buy a couple to add support or fab up your own IMO. good luck


Me too bra lol oh well there well always be more dank to get for sure. Esp. with grape stomper bx 2 and others dropping soon



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I go away for one day and I miss probably the best drop of the year, lol figures.
> 
> Oh well.. not like I really need any of it. I have more beans than the Jolly Green Giant right now..
> 
> Sucks about your experience at the Bay headbender. I'm a long time member over their and one thing I can tell you about that place.. it's community will definitely pounce all over someone who's relatively new or someone who hasn't made a name who just creates a thread with the sole purpose of publicly posting pics of male preflowers or making claims to bad germ rates. I've seen it all. I would have suggested to you to use google as a tool to find the man's email.. and email Bodhi.. prove youre a good customer, take pics of your seed packs etc. Regarding the moonwalks, the test threads went well so Idk what coulda caused the problem. If not environment.. possibly bad luck?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

I woulda tried the Tigers Milk but most bubba crosses are predominantly gonna turn out mostly like Bubba. It dominates nearly every cross. 
I gotta run Immortal Flowers Bubba Kush x Deep Purple again (deep kush). One of Supernaturals first strains!! It's Dank as Hell. So is his Space Qleaner.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I woulda tried the Tigers Milk but most bubba crosses are predominantly gonna turn out mostly like Bubba. It dominates nearly every cross.
> I gotta run Immortal Flowers Bubba Kush x Deep Purple again (deep kush). One of Supernaturals first strains!! It's Dank as Hell. So is his Space Qleaner.



the Tigers Milk is good but i don't rate it all that...i kept 2 phenos, a mixed pheno looking like the pic bodhi has up and a bubba dom which i call Bubba Milk

thought about buying a pack again bcuz i just lost my mixed pheno mom in my Tigers Milk, but i really prefer the bubba dom one and wasn't prob even gonna run the other one again...smelt nicer than it tasted just like Yo Mama


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's a pic of Tiger's Milk from over at the Farm @ 43 days:







Looks like a fast finisher, no?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

mine ranged from 8.5 to 9 weeks from seed
then ran the bubba dom pheno for 8 which was better


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> mine *ranged from 8.5 to 9 weeks from seed*
> then *ran the bubba dom pheno for 8* which was better


Not bad at all!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

this is the Bubba dom


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 19, 2012)

mixed pheno...this is the one i lost about 2 days now...turned off my 2 hps in my veg reoom and only left on my led's when caused too high humidity, and bcuz i had it topped down so small it was taking too long to uptake the nutes
won't ever let that shit happen again, thank jah i didn't lose any more moms...but lost 2 males also


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Batman what caused the change of in RD?

Damn higher medz those look sweet. I wanted a pack of those but I can't spend any more loot on beans ATM. I want more equipment first. And some more BHO equipment


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Batman what caused the change of in RD?


An experience of a friend of mine. I'm willing to bet those genetics are some bullshit. lol

Almost forgot to mention too, I was talking to the company about testing and they mentioned they wanted any and all negative issues to be censored by them before I post in my thread.


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

oh wow censoring test threads is truly some bullshit isnt the reason their being tested to show potential problems of the line?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

headbender said:


> oh wow censoring test threads is truly some bullshit isnt the reason their being tested to show potential problems of the line?


Yea I never heard that one before, lol. I decided not to do it.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 19, 2012)

Man I dnt Come on here for a few days and the whole site changes and I have 15 pages to catch up on. I want to thank everyone for getting back to me on my questions. Much appreciated. Sorry dnt have the names and it's like so many pages back LOL a d I'm lazy..

T~P


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 19, 2012)

Good to know about RD I had a bad feeling about them looked a bunch and never pulled the trigger. I also heard they are wezzelez too some of there stock they wezzeled out Of a few people. I hate to hear about crap like that. So disrespectful in my book. Good to know about censor BullSnit thats F'in crazy too.

T~P


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Damn you Bodhi!!!!! Grrrrr.............I want that Love Triangle in more than one way


grab em while they last their still up!


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

holy shit agent orange makes the tastiest bho ive had to date orange candy goodness hhhhmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Im lovin my ato smoke


----------



## headbender (Jun 19, 2012)

oh ya my pheno is delicious and frosty as shit


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad i didnt kill her when those nanners pop out. Cause they never did anything other that just be there lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 19, 2012)

that's good to know at least. Not so lucky with the plush. not to bad but, out of a whole plant found 30 beans.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 19, 2012)

AO looks and sounds sweet, nice shots guyz.


----------



## azulknight (Jun 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There will always be some dude trying to start some shit! I have been noticing a bit of a hermie trent going around
> with alot of good and bad breeders, and geting the thought that maybe the breeding world is thining the true lines
> of genetics! Weekening the fabric of stability just my thoughts


omg someone finely said it ....like line breeding a dog lol,


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There will always be some dude trying to start some shit! I have been noticing a bit of a hermie trent going around
> with alot of good and bad breeders, and geting the thought that maybe the breeding world is thining the true lines
> of genetics! Weekening the fabric of stability just my thoughts


True story man, ive been thinking alot about this lately, and i think its probably the radiation from fukishima.  You know there has been mad reports of mutated vegetation all over the northern hemisphere since that fukishima nuke accident.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I agree! or Greenhouse, Barneys, ThSeeds, etc.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good with my TGA/Bodhi/Alphakronik runs. Besides those and some gifts from private and amateur breeders/pollenchuckers.. I don't really need the bullshit wallet emptying bean rape. Still wanna run some of either Pisces and House of Love, & Sin City Seeds tho soon. I'd run the Gage Green stomper crosses if I hadn't located the cut. & I was gonna give Rare Dankness a try but I have definitely changed my mind about that.


what about cannaventures seeds or any of the lines I bought 
I just ordered the sssdh from carnesouir as well I was giong to order rez but after reading about it its not from his orignal cut from 05 and the Carnoiusore is


----------



## wheezer (Jun 19, 2012)

batman skunk said:


> an experience of a friend of mine. I'm willing to bet those genetics are some bullshit. Lol
> 
> almost forgot to mention too, i was talking to the company about testing and they mentioned they wanted any and all negative issues to be censored by them before i post in my thread.


wtf!!!!! Wtf!!!!! W...t......fuck...... Un freakinreal man...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

the blue mammoth was a blue shammoth. did not germ. i tried everything.. even gently cracked it myself and nothing.. fucking lame



dickkhead said:


> what about cannaventures seeds or any of the lines I bought
> I just ordered the sssdh from carnesouir as well I was giong to order rez but after reading about it its not from his orignal cut from 05 and the Carnoiusore is


i myself am not gonna buy cannaventure til I see more results.. i know close to nothing about that company except that they use whatever has hype.. but its a business so it makes sense. IMO their lines are not very original, but thats not a bad thing necessarily. 

connoisseur on the otherhand i have been stalking. some of the grow threads really look great. i want that secret recipe. they have some interesting looking stuff.


----------



## wheezer (Jun 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> the blue mammoth was a blue shammoth. did not germ. i tried everything.. even gently cracked it myself and nothing.. fucking lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell ya Batman...Connoiseur is worth trying out. I've grown Cheesedog,Chemmy Jones, Hey Dave (fem) Grateful Casey (fem) and Purple Cheech (fem). All have been dank, and no hermies yet at all! I gotta get off my ass and get the reports up on all those. This Cheesedog keeper I ust ran for 3rd time already, and it gets better every time.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont doubt it at all. The connoisseur threads indicate that they work with some real winners. I'd love to try it but honestly next pack I buy is gonna be Pisces Genetics.. Candy Queen, Vics High, Samsquatch, Kush Inc.. I want them all!


----------



## blissfest (Jun 19, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> An experience of a friend of mine. I'm willing to bet those genetics are some bullshit. lol
> 
> Almost forgot to mention too, I was talking to the company about testing and they mentioned they wanted any and all negative issues to be censored by them before I post in my thread.


That is a fuckin trip? Censor your grow log, too funny!!

I do have to say I have 3 huge GTH #2 at 78 days, I kept clones of one of them and I think I picked the right one, gonna let her go a few more days to this weekend, the other two need more time maybe 90+ days?

Gonna pull some good weight on these and it looks to be top shelf, probably gonna try and get the keeper tested.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 19, 2012)

Conny Gen is the real deal, I grew out their OG Chem and it was badass, 

I have 4 big ass Secret Recipe at 20 days and they look promising.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

Been eyein that OG chem for a while.. I'd bodhi hadn't dropped I would've probably gotten a pack of that and/or cheesedawg and chemmy jones...

The heat up 3-1 with another home game to go!! LBJ is finally getting that ring!! Shit is gonna fucking cray out here on thursday!!!!!!


----------



## blissfest (Jun 19, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Been eyein that OG chem for a while.. I'd bodhi hadn't dropped I would've probably gotten a pack of that and/or cheesedawg and chemmy jones...
> 
> The heat up 3-1 with another home game to go!! LBJ is finally getting that ring!! Shit is gonna fucking cray out here on thursday!!!!!!


Conny Gen is gonna be droppin a new and improved OG Chem, and alot of New strains real soon, Im gonna get a few packs of their new gear when it happens.

From ICmag:

"ok so here the scoop on what we got dropping

og chem new improved backcross to an og chem male, guaranteed dank
put a grow thread up of your new og chem purchase and if you dont find a winner il send you a pack of seeds of your choice(of any available stock at the time)thats how confident we are in these

og chem hybrid line using our new selected og chem male the stinkiest male and id like to say plant ive ever come across
so please make sure your filters are working etc as this is a security risk

we have hit this male to some of our best mothers including

casey jones(truecanabliss cut) x og chem male
new york city diesel (soma's cut) x og chem mae
og x afghani kush(raskal seeds)x og chem male
hey dave(og x afgani x casey jones) x og chem male
the white x og chem male
strawberry cough x og chem male

the new feminised white line
we have reversed the white and hit it to these mother

gdp x the white
casey x the white
skywalker og x the white
the White x the white
strawberry cough x the white

some of these are going to be limited others not
it would help me alot if you let me know what your interested in so i can send in what is needed as i will be supplying other retailers but want to keep everyone happy here at icmag home of the connoisseur

so if you def want something pm me and il make sure it is sent in for you

im thinking everything will be $80

male/female seeds will be 11 per pack
fems will be 5 per pack yes i know its expensive sorry guys but we dont get alot of seeds making the fems

peace"


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh fosho thanks man! I'm definitely gonna wait for that


----------



## blissfest (Jun 19, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Oh fosho thanks man! I'm definitely gonna wait for that


LOL! I know, Im gonna drop some coin on that shit, Im sure some of those strains are gonna be fuckin kickass


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 19, 2012)

HaHa! I love how they're making fem white crosses like raskal but charging way less. I bet that white skywalker og will sellout fast.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn...Hey Dave x OG Chem sounds nice. The only Conny seeds I have are SSSDH regs, but have been curious about Hey Dave...always good news when a good male plant is found.

Brutal day watching the Bodhi stuff sell out. I just don't have the funds to get every drop I want, esp when 3 or 4 on my want list drop at the same time, ugh. Congrats to you guys who either got their first Bodhi and those of you who added more to a long list. My A13 x A11, 4th week of flower, is still a nitro whore, but has stopped eating its own fans to stop from yellowing. I cringe when I open the tent because it has been a really tough plant....but most indications are that it is the A11 pheno. Smells like aloe vera and pineapple. Still waiting on my Sunshine Daydream from the last Tude drop.

Batman - I must have lucked out with WoS and Dina. I didn't bite on the RD Scott's or Doc's because I want to start supporting the breeders that I have communication with. Dizzle w/ Frost Bros., Maddfarmer, KoS etc....I have my "want list" in front of me and Pisces Sam is top of the list. Added Agent Orange to the list today even though I hate "orangey and red-hair" based strains.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 19, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Casey jones, the white and strawberry cough all x'd to that og chem should kick ass!
land all those white crosses... Damn I better start putting some paper to the side!
i agree that white skywalker og should be ridiculous.. I'm putting that mofo at the top of the list!

Might start fuckin around at icmag more.. Just found out that the site I mod at is goin down for a lil cuz of a security risk with a couple of our members.... Truly sad shit[/FONT]


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 20, 2012)

Censor this............Happy belated Fathers Day to all you Motherfuckers! Gene pools getting weak............too many X's


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> ...My A13 x A11, 4th week of flower, is still a nitro whore, but has stopped eating its own fans to stop from yellowing. I cringe when I open the tent because it has been a really tough plant....but most indications are that it is the A11 pheno


Lol! I agree. Nitro whore she is. At least next time I run her I'll know better. Just pour the some veg nute straight in the rootzone from outta the bottle. =P


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't think you can give that A-11 enough N. She just yellows............tell you one thing they do not need much light, put them around the outside and they will still blow up. Would like to see someone with a nice green A-11 past 5 weeks............and like KAB said there is not much difference between 7 weeks and 9 weeks.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 20, 2012)

Ya, because it was the newest plant introduced to the tent, I put it front and center under the 600. Bad idea. It yellowed even more. I moved it to the outside and it improved. I top-dressed it with with a tea of 6.5 water, veg nutes, molasses, and some castings that were nitro rich. Continued to improve...but I am still hesitant to post pics because I hate plant abuse and pics of unhealthy plants. Going to buy epsom salts if it continues. Love the smell, hate the look.

Another thing I have recently learned....Dont Re-use Soil!!!!! I figured because I was organic and staying on top of feeding the soil and plants what they needed that I could just recycle previous soil. Not smart. TMV in one plant, nitro-defiency in another. Bought new bags of soil and blended a new mix.....the Space Bubba, Jaffa Cake, and Green Python are loving the new mix in veg.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah I would never re-use soil. And I really think that A-11 does just as good with very little light, I had 4 on the outside of my room last time and they did as good as some of my plants under full light. Not sure why they yellow but they yield well and are super easy to trim. Almost ditched them but I will run them on the outside of my grow room for additional weight


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 20, 2012)

Soil, whats that?
Its all about coco,  it can be used many times over, now that's cost effective for the horticulturist


----------



## wheezer (Jun 20, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Conny Gen is gonna be droppin a new and improved OG Chem, and alot of New strains real soon, Im gonna get a few packs of their new gear when it happens.
> 
> From ICmag:
> 
> ...


That's awesome news right there. I'll be saving my duckets for that drop now..


----------



## headbender (Jun 20, 2012)

now prodigy trying to call me out at breedbay too shits gettin old


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

Headbender that's some bullshit. 

Lilbsdad I totally agree you a11g on the outside does just as well if not better than directly under the light.I've had em stay green but not this round. They got burnt to shit. Super disappointed.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

good info on the A13xA11 will be helpful for my run for sure thanks gents 

Finally got some little buds forming on the IHF2's these are at three full weeks today

Pheno1











Pheno2 












Between the two #1 has it all.. she started budding first, is the most crystal covered and has the smell.... #2 is pretty much the polar opposite


----------



## headbender (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good sketch!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 20, 2012)

I like you sketchy!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 20, 2012)

I like all of you


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

love my genetic collecting brethren.. ..."the seed collectors finding and saving elite genetics for 2261 pages"

almost forgot that I was running the fucking Bustberry again.. so far so good but ,these phenos didn't hermie till almost week 5.
pheno1






pheno2






feeding organic and low... but, noticing yellowing so.... yea. this should be a fun one.


pan out.... she got to big in the back this go around on my OGPK..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking good sketch. I forgot we started flowering on the same day. I'm going to update my threads tommorow or Friday.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm loving these GGG beans only bitch is that they don't like super cropping... straight up say NO! bent the fuckers to 90 degrees and they are straight up again the next morning ..LOL! take very well to topping tho. what were you testing again KAB? did you have a montage you were testing?


----------



## guwall (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great sketch!

I finally got around to updating my thread. So Lazy, geez.

My Uzbeki's are lookin' Kush Krazy

View attachment 2220444


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'm loving these GGG beans only bitch is that they don't like super cropping... straight up say NO! bent the fuckers to 90 degrees and they are straight up again the next morning ..LOL! take very well to topping tho. what were you testing again KAB? did you have a montage you were testing?


All my strains do that. I supercrop then tie em so when they decide to correct themselves, they're stuck and have no choice but to grow how I want.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> All my strains do that. I supercrop then tie em so when they decide to correct themselves, they're stuck and have no choice but to grow how I want.


first experience with it... was a trip not going to lie... .. had to cut them out of the netting because they didn't want to play fair with the others in the net. LOL! I'll have to remember and try that one thanks Capt.!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> now prodigy trying to call me out at breedbay too shits gettin old



What's funny about them giving you shit for your post, is that jbsampleking guy made a separate thread about bad germ rates on his dank sinatras. the same jbsampleking who made a thread about herms and shitty growth on a cv strain that has been tested and worked with no reports of herms??? Now that shit says to me its someone fishing for free seeds. But no one has called him out for whatever reason. 

I think there are some dick riders over there though so fuck em

And a quick update my first time going coco has been somewhat fail. I let the pots dry out too much and my seedlings died, only could save 3 firestarters. But I popped a rp og18, rp sour diesel, and a g13 labs og13 freebie (my only other fems) so at least I got some variety now. lesson learned


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Headbender that's some bullshit.
> 
> Lilbsdad I totally agree you a11g on the outside does just as well if not better than directly under the light.I've had em stay green but not this round. They got burnt to shit. Super disappointed.


bummer that yours did too. Reassuring to know that someone else with much better skills than me had this prob though. Glad I only popped one seed. The other 10 will be stashed away until I can dial nitrogen in like Heisenberg. Curious what Bodhi uses to fight off yellow.

LilB- Happy Fathers Day to you too.

Headbender- sorry you have to deal with that shit. 

Sketchy - your plants look great


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah sketch I'm doing chemdawg OGX mendo montage. All of my gage gear has super strong stems as well

I think what I call super cropping is different than what you guys do. What I call super cropping is when you first pinch the stem and branches to bruise the phloem. Then once that heals you take the plant between your fingers and twist it back against itself till the phloem snaps. You can hear it and feel it break. But the plant still will look fine. When the plant heals the stems get thicker and stronger. Able to support more weight and yeildin better. 

Everytime I hear people talking about super cropping it just sounds like topping or lst to me. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what they are saying. Or maybe the term super cropping is becoming the new OG


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah sketch I'm doing chemdawg OGX mendo montage. All of my gage gear has super strong stems as well
> 
> I think what I call super cropping is different than what you guys do. What I call super cropping is when you first pinch the stem and branches to bruise the phloem. Then once that heals you take the plant between your fingers and twist it back against itself till the phloem snaps. You can hear it and feel it break. But the plant still will look fine. When the plant heals the stems get thicker and stronger. Able to support more weight and yeildin better.
> 
> Everytime I hear people talking about super cropping it just sounds like topping or lst to me. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what they are saying. Or maybe the term super cropping is becoming the new OG


You're still breaking phloem when you pinch/bend the branch. It heals up to a nice and hard knot. You're just integrating lst by tying it down.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 20, 2012)

So you let the first pinch heal? I supercrop by just bending a branch til it gives that crunch sound, wrap the break with tape for a week. Every time I take the tape off, it is a much sturdier branch than before and it has already begun arching itself to the light again. I see it too KaB, people mixing up the terms lst, topping, pruning, supercropping.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> So you let the first pinch heal? I supercrop by just bending a branch til it gives that crunch sound, wrap the break with tape for a week. Every time I take the tape off, it is a much sturdier branch than before and it has already begun arching itself to the light again. I see it too KaB, people mixing up the terms lst, topping, pruning, supercropping.


I do both. I pinch/bend/train everything I grow. The lankier strains I pinch and break up and down all the stems (not just to tie down) to harden and help support the buds. I think just because the branch is being tied down doesn't eliminate it from being considered supercropped. If it's snapping and hardening it's supercropping to me.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

when I super crop I break the steam over it's self... juice comes out most the time.... here is a pic I tried to zoom in on the areas that just said no...lol

(pic's when they were still in the netting)
















kind of shitty pic's but, you can see it sort of... I'll try n circle them in paint real quick


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

I got it. Does anyone else do what I'm talking about when I say slowly twist the branch till it snaps?try it with a harvested plant first if your nervous. 
Yeah you let it heal first.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I got it. Does anyone else do what I'm talking about when I say slowly twist the branch till it snaps?try it with a harvested plant first if your nervous.
> Yeah you let it heal first.


Hell yea. I do that when the branches are too hard for me to pinch. Twist and snap.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

The only thing I have heard close to the twisting thing was in a KK video (2:40 mark)
[video=youtube;a_yCyK6Qt-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_yCyK6Qt-0[/video]

But, I try just about everything twice  see what it can do


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Sketchy....was that you or cmt that posted that pic a few months ago of that crazy looking oozing pink brain on your plant? Was that from topping or supercropping?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember that sick monstrosity. I seem to remember it was a bacterial or fungal infection from topping?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

Alright dudes. I'm starting a band. Who's in? No pussy motherfuckers.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

I expect this band to kickass

The girl bought us a galaxy select-a-watt 1k,magnum xxxl hood,ushio 1k hps,and some pro grips today. Getting added to our tester tent. I can't wait to flip these Bodhi Dirty Sanchez. I have really big hopes for these. Also gonna flower a Jaffa,2 deep bubbaX sunsour,2 dinafem WW,a sour creme. Sounds like a good run too. And I'm finally gonna flower out this a11g male and make some beans too.


----------



## headbender (Jun 20, 2012)

ill take some a11 crosses please lol!
i finally posted some pics at breedbay for all the haters now that they have their proof well see if they can be cool from now on!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Hey Sketchy....was that you or cmt that posted that pic a few months ago of that crazy looking oozing pink brain on your plant? Was that from topping or supercropping?


not me but, I do remember those blob looking growths.... Imagination dawg I think posted those?... might have got his name wrong but, I think that's him


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/513778-plant-oozing-amber-colored-syrup.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/513778-plant-oozing-amber-colored-syrup.html


*ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD

there we are.... and wow I was a little off on the name.. nice detective work capt.
*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what all I'm gonna throw in their with my a11g male. Both phenos of a11g,maybe shish99(doubtful). But there will deffo be a bunch of a11g beans. I've got
707 headband 
Blackberry Kush
Blue dream
Alphadawg
Grape god
Deep phaze
Burgundy
Space princess
Super sour skunk
LA Conn
Nothing on this list really screams at me to add a11g to it. Maybe 707?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm not sure what all I'm gonna throw in their with my a11g male. Both phenos of a11g,maybe shish99(doubtful). But there will deffo be a bunch of a11g beans. I've got
> *707 headband
> Blackberry Kush
> Blue dream*
> ...


funny kab your first three you listed would be my choice if it were me.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 20, 2012)

Are those 707's filling in yet KAB? Mine seem to be a little behind where they were last time I ran them but that was almost a year ago. I know they kick in late


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 20, 2012)

No not really. They're aren bad. Bu. think it'll take me another run to dial it in. 
The blue dream and grape god are doing great


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't worry gentlemen. Im back online. No need to worry. I only have like 200 pages to catch up on did I miss anyting in the last couple weeks?


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 20, 2012)

Are og rascal seeds any good?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard good and bad. I personally won't pay the 125-175 a pack for them. I've never seen any raskal gear that was good, but that is prob mostly due to user error more than seed error

I did start some new seeds while I was away. I busted out my aliendawg and Raskal's OG that were gifted to me and threw in a pack of Fugu Kush for good measure. Looking good so far. The Fugu's are SUPER vigorous. Six were out of their shells begging to be transplanted after 2 days and the other 4 didn't ever do anything. They cracked but the tails never got a foothold.

Think I'm going to do Firestarter and Strawberry Fire in the next batch.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

Raskel gears no buano just like him


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

&#8203;Any body looked into dynasty seeds carmel cough?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 20, 2012)

I got a ogr the white going for my outdoor.
Hope it lives up to the hype...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 20, 2012)

I have pks of WiFi and White S1's I'm goin to pop shall see. KaB Im with Sketch those first three would be sweet. Maybe thy will clear up that whole N whore issue everyone is having. Sketch some nice work for sure. And KaB I always just pitched and LST I'm going to go ape shit and try the twisting thanks never tried that one before. Sketch how r them Strawberry Lotus comming along? I have a pack calling my name. I want to have a smell so bad! I'm such a whore with the scratch and sniff!


----------



## taaldow (Jun 20, 2012)

i say 707 headband


karmas a bitch said:


> I'm not sure what all I'm gonna throw in their with my a11g male. Both phenos of a11g,maybe shish99(doubtful). But there will deffo be a bunch of a11g beans. I've got
> 707 headband
> Blackberry Kush
> Blue dream
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

New stuff droping at the zon


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 20, 2012)

I got yo back at the Bay Headbender lol.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 20, 2012)

What all dropped?



hellraizer30 said:


> New stuff droping at the zon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

Glitch genetics gear

Strawberry Glitch
recon glitch
deep space glitch
Canolope glitch

And dynasty seeds 
carmal cough


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet. That deep space really catches my eye, what do you think is the best one raizer?
Hopefully I win this poker tourney fast so I can pick up some up.



hellraizer30 said:


> Glitch genetics gear
> 
> Strawberry Glitch
> recon glitch
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

I got them all  But the canolope i like the most


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 20, 2012)

any grown 303 bio diesel?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> any grown 303 bio diesel?


Its on the hit list but im waiting for a few grow logs to decide


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa hazey grapes plays the drums?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Whoa hazey grapes plays the drums?


What ?


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll def. be grabbing them all if i get top 3 (9 left)
My boy's gonna pick up bio-diesel so I hope its fire. ill update you guys but he hasn't got them yet. 



hellraizer30 said:


> I grab them all  But the canolope i like the most


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm not sure what all I'm gonna throw in their with my a11g male. Both phenos of a11g,maybe shish99(doubtful). But there will deffo be a bunch of a11g beans. I've got
> 707 headband
> Blackberry Kush
> Blue dream
> ...


I agree with sketchy the first 3 would be great choices and I'd throw space princess in there too. She's screaming pretty loud lol


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold

Outdoor Clones in SoCal:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 20, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I agree with sketchy the first 3 would be great choices and I'd throw space princess in there too. She's screaming pretty loud lol


Idk Space Princess x Apollo would be kinda weird lol
If anything youd be taking away the taste of both plants, the terpene profiles are so different yet so complex.

Id say Blackberry Kush, Alphadawg, and the 707. I think everyone agrees the 707 should be done, allthough it may make the offspring become the most finicky plant ever, lol.

Another idea would be to grow out those A13xA11, find a male with the A11 tributes and hit your A11 and kinda create your own backcross, I bet you'd get alot of pineapple phenos.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 20, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> any grown 303 bio diesel?


Here is a link to the Colo mmj thread where 303 posts most of their info. After following this thread I got a pack of Biodiesel but haven't popped any. https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/514162-bio-diesel-303-seeds.html

KaB- I vote 707 and anything you have with Deep Chunk in it. I have recently fallen in love with the look of the fan leaves on DC plants.

Mohican- I hope that Malawi rewards you with some crazy sativa smoke. Do you have any other strains going at the moment? 

Went over to BBay to see all the fuss and remembered quickly why I dont frequent that place much. I hate that old-school forum setup..scroll down replys and clicking next. Glad I have this thread to give all good info that happens there. I really thought the cz drop was going to be Maddfarmer. Interested in that Dynasty, and I don't know a whole lot about Glitch. After seeing hundreds of pics and detailed grow reports from Madd, I could see people finding gems in these upcoming drops of his.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 20, 2012)

> Mohican- I hope that Malawi rewards you with some crazy sativa smoke. Do you have any other strains going at the moment?


Me too! The indoor is having root problems so I am brewing some bene tea. Did some MrGoo last year. Still have plenty 


Indoor flower:







Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 20, 2012)

My friend who is a sour deisel finatatic had a seed on his dresser and He gave it to me without realizing it was sour diesel and neither did I. I threw it in my room and couldn't tell untill week 6-7 that it was sour diesel and it was real floppy in veg I took a Cooke clones the first few weeks of flower. If I reveg this plant after harvest and take clones will the clones hold the same strength or will they diminish?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> My friend who is a sour deisel finatatic had a seed on his dresser and He gave it to me without realizing it was sour diesel and neither did I. I threw it in my room and couldn't tell untill week 6-7 that it was sour diesel and it was real floppy in veg I took a Cooke clones the first few weeks of flower. If I reveg this plant after harvest and take clones will the clones hold the same strength or will they diminish?


Should be no loss in the dna pool!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Should be no loss in the dna pool!


I feel like I might of over fertilized her she's known to be a lite feeder I'm on day 63 and was gna take her at day 77 is best from my reading. Some top leaves curled up and are crispy should I flush her completely out with 3 times the Volume of water as the pot size and let her finish and then feed her veg nutes and throw her back in veg or should I just water her straight water till she's done or feed her bud candy And water as a finisher? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks batman i really appreciate it!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 20, 2012)

man ive wanted that cannalope glitch for a long time but i really dont like the methods of payment at cz at this point!! really dissapointing cuz i have alot of stuff waiting from the old site like bright moments and a bunch of others


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 20, 2012)

Won a raffle at the grow shop I go to. They gave me a choice of a 4' (4)bulb T-5, or a compost brewing machine. I already have two T-5's and a compost brewer so I went with the T-5 because it is an easy sell. Pays for my Love Triangle's I popped on


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 20, 2012)

headbender said:


> man ive wanted that cannalope glitch for a long time but i really dont like the methods of payment at cz at this point!! really dissapointing cuz i have alot of stuff waiting from the old site like bright moments and a bunch of others


The payment is way better cost less! And is way faster!
Plus i got over 30 freebies  fucking awsome


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 20, 2012)

I too have gotten so many orders I'm in double digits. Not to mention I won two auctions as well. And ya I got a stack of freebies. It's way cool. And I agree with Hellraiser it's cheaper. I has an issue with the money order on one auction payment. The money order they couldn't cash it cause it was otta state. So I had to cancel the money order for $10 extra dollars and send a new one. Three months later I just got the check reimbursing me. Was crazy. But the next order I get a entire pack of TSS exodus chz didn't expect that it was my fault. Anyway cool. I grabbed all the glitch and Proffesore P's CC and MADD should be any day.


----------



## smang (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to hop in, but I am a seed collector and am hoping to build up a crazy seed collection over the summer and winter.

Just thought i'd post my collection that are outside right now.
Gage green Pepe Le dank X5 
Gage green bastards X 12 
Eva Veneno X 9 
Eva TNT kush X 9 
Eva Papa's candy 
Female WW x BB X4 
Irie vibe Mau Mau x 10 - seedlings all died? 
Dinafem critical+ X5 
Mr nice SSH X18 
De sjamaan Purple widow X12 


Not impressed with the Irie Vibe's, any of you guys ran them?
I had 100% germ rate, but they litterally all died for some reason.
No stress, same conditions as all the other ones?

I'm trying to find a photo of my very unimpressive compared to others standards on this thread 

Been lurking for a while,

Hello!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone got any info if Soma is going to release some more NYC Diesel Regs? I wanna get a pack or 5, lol. I have this NYC cut that I wanna start putting into seed form and would like to find a nice male. If not I guess I'll look at the Afghani seeds I've been hoarding. Put some oldschool stability into her and shorten up the Flowering time some more?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 21, 2012)

No need to apologise smang we like new collectors  ur off to a very nice start! Id pop those mns ssh


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

smang said:


> Sorry to hop in, but I am a seed collector and am hoping to build up a crazy seed collection over the summer and winter.
> 
> Just thought i'd post my collection that are outside right now.
> Gage green Pepe Le dank X5
> ...


From what i have read irie vibes gear is good and theres a few here that have ran there stuff! Sometimes the cookie crumbles
that way with beans. I would give them a email and see how they handle it, thats the true test of a breeder. Look like you have a wide range of gear your running! Welcome aboard


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 21, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Anyone got any info if Soma is going to release some more NYC Diesel Regs? I wanna get a pack or 5, lol. I have this NYC cut that I wanna start putting into seed form and would like to find a nice male. If not I guess I'll look at the Afghani seeds I've been hoarding. Put some oldschool stability into her and shorten up the Flowering time some more?


not sure but let me know when you do breed them ill take a pack lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

ive seen a few cuts of the nycd and all were bs no offense at al i would just never work that strain, much better things from soma!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 21, 2012)

The cut I have is a very special girl. It isnt the typical nyc. It has the Afghani structure with the grapefruit diesel smell and crazy trich coverage. She can also turn completely purple under the right conditions. Almost black. I've looked at Soma's NYC and Sannie's NyC and neither really look like her. She also finishes as early as 8.5-9 weeks. I got her from a vet that had done the selection. It is my favorite smoke of all time. So I would like to keep her around and am going to be looking to cross her with a stud here soon. I would like to get NYC to run to look for my male, but like I said no other NYC i've seen looks like her. That's why I'm thinking of just doing the Afghani seeds to look for a stand out male. Something to add to her structure as she can be floppy and gets nice big chunky buds, and shortening the flower time wouldn't be a bad thing either. I think some nice hybrids could be found in there.  

Some shots of her just before harvest from a few grows back.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 21, 2012)

*The summer solstice started yesterday.
In 6 weeks we should start seeing flowers.*

Outdoor pics for the occasion.
And a round of drinks on me.

DRGT Good Dog




Riots Bannana platinum




OGR The White




80s Nl5xhzC indica dom.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 21, 2012)

NightBird she is sick. Not only the color but she is thick. Lucky dude. Scare what's that Platnum Banana smell like? Does she actualy have a banana smell to her?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 21, 2012)

Not yet, but its suposed to have orgnkids Oogre in it.
Ill let ya know in oct, lol


----------



## wheezer (Jun 21, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> The cut I have is a very special girl. It isnt the typical nyc. It has the Afghani structure with the grapefruit diesel smell and crazy trich coverage. She can also turn completely purple under the right conditions. Almost black. I've looked at Soma's NYC and Sannie's NyC and neither really look like her. She also finishes as early as 8.5-9 weeks. I got her from a vet that had done the selection. It is my favorite smoke of all time. So I would like to keep her around and am going to be looking to cross her with a stud here soon. I would like to get NYC to run to look for my male, but like I said no other NYC i've seen looks like her. That's why I'm thinking of just doing the Afghani seeds to look for a stand out male. Something to add to her structure as she can be floppy and gets nice big chunky buds, and shortening the flower time wouldn't be a bad thing either. I think some nice hybrids could be found in there.
> 
> Some shots of her just before harvest from a few grows back.
> View attachment 2221834View attachment 2221835


man you ain;t lying there....that bitch DOES look special!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2012)

Night bird if you find the soma NYC regs let me know too please. They were available for ever at seed boutique. But not now it seems


----------



## snodome (Jun 21, 2012)

strangeness with my jubilee order from the `tude. no complaints just an oddity. selected regular freebies for the UFOs, which were supposed to include darkstar, heavy duty fruity and cg sssdh. instead received darkstar, cali con buddha tahoe fem?? wtf and tga chernobyl. why in the world would they send me a fem when i chose regs?


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 21, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> The cut I have is a very special girl. It isnt the typical nyc. It has the Afghani structure with the grapefruit diesel smell and crazy trich coverage. She can also turn completely purple under the right conditions. Almost black. I've looked at Soma's NYC and Sannie's NyC and neither really look like her. She also finishes as early as 8.5-9 weeks. I got her from a vet that had done the selection. It is my favorite smoke of all time. So I would like to keep her around and am going to be looking to cross her with a stud here soon. I would like to get NYC to run to look for my male, but like I said no other NYC i've seen looks like her. That's why I'm thinking of just doing the Afghani seeds to look for a stand out male. Something to add to her structure as she can be floppy and gets nice big chunky buds, and shortening the flower time wouldn't be a bad thing either. I think some nice hybrids could be found in there.
> 
> Some shots of her just before harvest from a few grows back.
> View attachment 2221834View attachment 2221835


Nb she looks mighty fine!! U should get cannaventure ecsd ibl reg pack when they drop in the fall
Ill keep my eyes peeled for sour reg seeds


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> strangeness with my jubilee order from the `tude. no complaints just an oddity. selected regular freebies for the UFOs, which were supposed to include darkstar, heavy duty fruity and cg sssdh. instead received darkstar, cali con buddha tahoe fem?? wtf and tga chernobyl. why in the world would they send me a fem when i chose regs?


Atleast u got darkstar and chernobyl.. I picked reg freebies and got all fem world of wack ass seeds...
somebody over there must be smokin some fire crack! lol
i was looking forward to those sssdh, chernobyls and dairy queens..
i wasn't gonna say anything but I got another order coming in another week and if I get more world of wackness 
I'm gonna hit em up to see if they can correct it.. Might have to order again lol fuck it!


----------



## guwall (Jun 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> strangeness with my jubilee order from the `tude. no complaints just an oddity. selected regular freebies for the UFOs, which were supposed to include darkstar, heavy duty fruity and cg sssdh. instead received darkstar, cali con buddha tahoe fem?? wtf and tga chernobyl. why in the world would they send me a fem when i chose regs?




Who gives a fuck about freebies anyhow? At least its chernobyl.....aaaaand a hyped up strain you can judge yourself. IMO


----------



## snodome (Jun 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Atleast u got darkstar and chernobyl.. I picked reg freebies and got all fem world of wack ass seeds...
> somebody over there must be smokin some fire crack! lol
> i was looking forward to those sssdh, chernobyls and dairy queens..
> i wasn't gonna say anything but I got another order coming in another week and if I get more world of wackness
> I'm gonna hit em up to see if they can correct it.. Might have to order again lol fuck it!


while i am sorry about your sitch, i am glad im not the only one. i also am reluctant to email them. i mean they are freebies right, what the hell.


----------



## smang (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to be on board.
Hopefully will be able to have a big collection come spring.

Any suggestions? Hybrid wise?
And really liking the Gage green's very vigorous so is the Super Silver haze.
Everything else is pretty average, but I noticed that out of the 27 eva's I had 5 doubles!


----------



## snodome (Jun 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> Who gives a fuck about freebies anyhow?


i understand where you are coming from but i also understand why someone would "give a fuck". freebies, especially at attitude, are part of a draw and incentive to purchase. they are listed on your invoice. example if you were told you would get cali conn herman tahoe og you might not order at all. alternatively if some dank strain was your freebie and it inspired your purchase i would expect some disappointment if it got subbed out.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What's funny about them giving you shit for your post, is that jbsampleking guy made a separate thread about bad germ rates on his dank sinatras. the same jbsampleking who made a thread about herms and shitty growth on a cv strain that has been tested and worked with no reports of herms??? Now that shit says to me its someone fishing for free seeds. But no one has called him out for whatever reason.
> 
> I think there are some dick riders over there though so fuck em
> 
> And a quick update my first time going coco has been somewhat fail. I let the pots dry out too much and my seedlings died, only could save 3 firestarters. But I popped a rp og18, rp sour diesel, and a g13 labs og13 freebie (my only other fems) so at least I got some variety now. lesson learned


Who's fishin for free seeds? I got more than i can grow asshole. I told dude he had to convince me to grow those SDK again. Every sdk had bananas.


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

cv wants me to enter my lavender in the high times seattle cup for them what do you guys think?


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 21, 2012)

@thechosen You don't know what your talking about. Bodhi admitted a problem with a batch of dank sinatras he did in a new environment. Second im not the only person that had a bad germ with the dank sinatra, check the boards. Third i love bodhi he hooked me up above and beyond and thats why i ordered his sunshine daydream and nl5 last week and 2 packs of love triangle yesterday. As for cannaventure all of my Sdk were either a full blown herm or had a lot of bananas on it. In the same room as 5 ograskal white, 7 Hof artic fallout, 3 alphakronik belka, 2 ograskal white fire, 1 Dna connie chung. Nothing else hermed so what its still my environment? What i just decided to pick on cannaventue? Besides the herm issue the plants were not kush, they were very sour diesel in look and sativa in bud structure. They looked nothing like the picture and i was not happy with my purchase. I never asked redeye for free seeds and when he first offered them i told him i needed to be convinced. So how am i fishin again?


----------



## guwall (Jun 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> i understand where you are coming from but i also understand why someone would "give a fuck". freebies, especially at attitude, are part of a draw and incentive to purchase. they are listed on your invoice. example if you were told you would get cali conn herman tahoe og you might not order at all. alternatively if some dank strain was your freebie and it inspired your purchase i would expect some disappointment if it got subbed out.




Don't get it twisted dude... The only reason people order from attitude is the acceptance of credit cards, NOT freebies.

You want better freebies? Cannacollective & Cannazon.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't forget sannies


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> Don't get it twisted dude... The only reason people order from attitude is the acceptance of credit cards, NOT freebies.
> 
> You want better freebies? Cannacollective & Cannazon.


Very true!...........


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2012)

This freaking dukeberry(sour dXOG kushXmalawi goldXcheeseysmurf ,freebie from cz) is a monster! Day 21 of 12/12. I'm hoping the stretch is over. It looks like its gonna flower for a grip. I'm thinking it's Malawi Dom. It's over 5ft


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2012)

what make cc or zon freebies better?


are all free seeds bad?or is it,just the breeders names that people buy?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 21, 2012)

IMHO on the free seeds it's a better chance I actually grow the freebies from the other seed banks.... before the tudes Auto's,Fems & No name stuff


----------



## guwall (Jun 21, 2012)

genuity said:


> what make cc or zon freebies better?
> 
> 
> are all free seeds bad?or is it,just the breeders names that people buy?




well for one, Attitude definitely doesn't test its stock before they send them out to the public. 

Can't find a seed on CZ that doesn't have a grow journal/report.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2012)

genuity said:


> what make cc or zon freebies better?
> 
> 
> Are all free seeds bad?or is it,just the breeders names that people buy?


me want cesspool!!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> well for one, Attitude definitely doesn't test its stock before they send them out to the public.
> 
> Can't find a seed on CZ that doesn't have a grow journal/report.


but would that be up to the breeder,not the seller?just like at cz?
i mean i did not see any snowdawg bx x sour d journals,till i made one.
do you think if the tude had a forum,they would have more test for the free seeds?
i dont get it.

for real,i think its just what breeder you like n dislike,not the genetics..imo.

any time kab,ima good guy.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 21, 2012)

calm down jb, no need for double posts.

When I started that post at first I was only trying to draw a correlation in how ironic it was that people were giving headbender a hard time for his post, while you made an entire thread devoted to the subject. I'm aware that others have had trouble germing the dank sinatras, I believe Bodhi referred to them as ''steel encased'' lol. But once I recalled that you also made a thread detailing your trouble with cv I decided to bring in the seed fishing business as well. As far as cv making the offer, so? Any reputable breeder will try to make right a wrong when it comes to their product, if they wait for you to actually ask for the beans after detailing a problem they are not doing their job so I don't see your point. If I had problems with GGG gear I wouldn't write "my beans didn't sprout/are full blown hermans can I have some freebies pretty please???", I would simply write to them about my experience and wait for a response. And I would hope for the same response you got from cv, if I didn't I would most likely be done with that breeder. So when I see one person getting accused for seed fishing for bringing up one problem in a way that some people didn't agree with, and you have brought up problems in a similar fashion I ask why the difference in treatment.

If you got more seeds than you can grow, aren't fishing for seeds, blah blah, then you have nothing to worry about and we should both go on our business as I didn't intend to bring that point up again as it's irrelevant now. It's my opinion, just calling it like I see it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2012)

genuity said:


> but would that be up to the breeder,not the seller?just like at cz?
> i mean i did not see any snowdawg bx x sour d journals,till i made one.
> do you think if the tude had a forum,they would have more test for the free seeds?
> i dont get it.
> ...


The freebies for cz mostly come from cannetics members. And the test threads are there for most if not all of the cz gear. 
I don't think the attitude could do this. Because they have credit card sales. From what I understand and this is what keeps cz from getting that option. But I'm not sure. Something about having grow threads tied with a site that sells seeds. Pretty sure thats one of the reasons for the new cz site for seed sales. I was suprised to see a link to the seed site from the forum site. I believe thats why there is no link from the seed site to the forums. Again I'm not sure but I believe this is the case.

Thank u genuity


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 21, 2012)

[youtube]_nHLg25_QPs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 21, 2012)

G13 Blueberry Gum shatter oil.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 21, 2012)

@thechoosen Sorry but your still talking out your ass. Mofo did talk shit about me posting that bad germ thread just like your boy. I even asked kab and batman skunk for bodhi email and didnt nobody want to give it to me. And u keep saying im askin for freebies pretty please. I never asked for anything so stop saying that. Im not dm ing nobody. If your gear sucks then im a let it be known. Your points are not valid and don't apply so keep my name out your post.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^
Any pics of the plant? I'll be starting mine real soon.
How was the taste and smell? Big yield? I'll be doing 12/12 from seed.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 21, 2012)

Back to the seeds.........i just got my rare dankness scotts og. Hoping this is goodi heard the undisclosed og they used was th TK


----------



## wheezer (Jun 21, 2012)

Mosca Seeds C-99 BXs are definitly worth a try....all Pineapply smelling phenos.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 21, 2012)

headbender said:


> cv wants me to enter my lavender in the high times seattle cup for them what do you guys think?


I say don't do it unless they're close friends. Sounds like you'd just be getting raped and making them look good. Let them do their own work. They must want to make the bigtime cuz they're trying to play like the big boys.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuck my ass! Hazey grapes just liked me and rep me!!


----------



## smang (Jun 21, 2012)

That guy is pretty bad, I see his post and 
Then theres Kaendar? Hes pretty bad too.
I swear his post count goes up stupid fast and about 3/4 of it is just stupid banter.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fuck my ass! Hazey grapes just liked me and rep me!!


wait is that an oxymoron? lol. 
yo hellraizer bro.. he must be your fan.  now if we could get Jenks to rep you.. its a sure sign of the zombie apocolypse they keep forewarning about.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ugg im not one to have a fan club! 


Guys please rep me i need this hazey creep off my
rep board lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

man entry fee for the cup is 1000 and 40 grams dont know if its worth it for me to enter myself


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

Heat are dominating!!!!! Bron got the ring insight!!!!!
lone more quarter nd we got this!!!!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

it says you must ingest some bath salts around before rep'in hellraizer again.. sorry I tried.
i was pissed I actually went out looking for bath salts yesterday and couldnt find any. so I pulled a lastwood instead.

i never tried em.. just thought since i was super pissed at my ex, and all the hype i hear about it causing people to do crazy things that it might turn me into some kind of incredible hulk and HULK SMASH the bitch lol

ohhh my I love the smell of these apollos. I just wish they looked better, lol. they were doing great until second week of bloom, then for some reason they wanted to turn yellow.. maybe cuz it's pure Gold? lol I can just keep tellin myself that. I fuckin spray these fuckers with grow nutes twice a week.. they dont fucking care.. they dont wanna b green lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 21, 2012)

The other A11g is wayyyy harder to keep green. Lol. It really doesn't seem to hurt em much if they yellow a bit on you. 

Lets go heat!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

yea i could give a fuck less if they stay yellow.. i just hate when at late bloom like past 60days when you have those little crunchy yellow leaves all close to the bud... i always starve my plants and flush em at the end but ya gotta do it just right so the crunchys dont happen. then its more of a bitch to trim. the apollos arent very leafy tho.. so i think they'll b allright.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

why are people bad talking bodhi's seeds...i ran the dank sinatra and yea they did give a lil problem to open their shells. 6 came out normal and the rest i pulled back out and cracked open the shells myself, and the roots practically popped out. then within hours all of those were busting out the top of the medium

it's all about experience and not just taking it for granted that some beans didn't pop...sometimes they even grow upside down so u just have to flip them over in time


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> why are people bad talking bodhi's seeds...i ran the dank sinatra and yea they did give a lil problem to open their shells. 6 came out normal and the rest i pulled back out and cracked open the shells myself, and the roots practically popped out. then within hours all of those were busting out the top of the medium
> 
> it's all about experience and not just taking it for granted that some beans didn't pop...sometimes they even grow upside down so u just have to flip them over in time


whos talkin shit? lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

cant remember the persons name, will try to find it again


----------



## blissfest (Jun 21, 2012)

Found some nanners on one of my Secret Recipe today,

R.I.P. Bitch


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

think its jbthesampleking


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

congrats to the Heat!! well done LeBron

Durant is still my player tho...


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 21, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> think its jbthesampleking


well if he doesnt like the bodhi gear hes prolly gonna hate the rare dankness shit he got?!? lol
bodhi genes are some of the best there are so idk its kinda like hating on a bowl of fruity pebbles and going and getting some generic raisin bran instead. shit just aint right man! lol. excuse me tho for whatever comes outta my mouth or off of the keyboard, its the drugs ya see.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> well if he doesnt like the bodhi gear hes prolly gonna hate the rare dankness shit he got?!? lol
> bodhi genes are some of the best there are so idk its kinda like hating on a bowl of fruity pebbles and going and getting some generic raisin bran instead. shit just aint right man! lol. excuse me tho for whatever comes outta my mouth or off of the keyboard, its the drugs ya see.


yip, i agree...best he go and get some of those greenhouse coloured seeds if you don't know how to pop them beans properly


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

lol stop guys he never talked shit he actually expressed his feelings towards bodhi and his gear as absolutely positive!


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

no offense hm but i think a game of telephone is fucking things up!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

ohh ok...must of been someone else then


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

no it was jb but all he said was he had trouble germing the sinatras and bodhi replied saying their was a trend of that and the seeds had very thick hulls and some folks were having germ problems he also said that bodhi more than took care of him even though that wasnt what he expected


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

ok cool...wondering if you can help me getting on bodhi's forum...signed up over 6 months now but still can't even post anything...have some bodhi grows to post and need some advice on phenos of 3 bodhi strains i'm flowering now


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

you mean the bay?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

headbender said:


> you mean the bay?


yea...sent them emails but no reply


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 21, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> congrats to the Heat!! well done LeBron
> 
> Durant is still my player tho...


2012 nba champs!! Lebron deserved it more than any other player I can think of.. This offseason was brutal for him..
i agree durant is also one of my fav players.. It was sad seeing him breakdown after the game but we da champs!!!!
party all over the city!! Bout to smoke some of my last sour d n party!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

ill see what i can do im pretty new there batman helped me out ill pm bodhi and tell him about your test grows is your sn the same


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

headbender said:


> ill see what i can do im pretty new there batman helped me out ill pm bodhi and tell him about your test grows is your sn the same


thanks, really appreciate it

my name over there is Herb Minister...should i create a new account with my name from here instead?


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

no no big deal just needed to know who they need to look for!


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

pm sent brotha hope it works out for ya!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

ok great...will let u know if i get thru


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

Anybody have any exp with dynasty seeds?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 21, 2012)

was gonna ask the same question, bcuz have been eyeing that caramel candy kush for a while now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 21, 2012)

I picked up the carmal cough and was looking to get the carmal candy kush to, just dont see much
in there gear being run


----------



## headbender (Jun 21, 2012)

where is the cck in stock?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

yea 4real...but think i remember a while back seeing someone starting a grow of the caramel candy kush...gonna see if there was any progress in his grow,,,let u know


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> where is the cck in stock?


soon at the zon, always coming and going on seur also


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

yea there's 1 pack for auction at seur now...$40.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 22, 2012)

Prepare to have your jaw drop, your pants get wet, and your mind blown lol....err, something like that...


bodhiseeds said:


> i went in and did an inventory of the beans ripening on the vine...
> 
> made a bunch of the out of stock lines, but i also had loads of room, so i stuffed the place with all kinds of plants.... if the dust is flying, i better take advantage of the golden moment...
> 
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Prepare to have your jaw drop, your pants get wet, and your mind blown lol....err, something like that...


WTF!!!
Like x 100

my card will be loaded and waiting


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 22, 2012)

fuck yea gimmie some of that solo's stash!

just hung and connected a 12 x 40 carbon phat filter to a 12" HO canfan. whooooosh. 

no smell.. allthough im covered in carbon. lol.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

hey batman, o'm thinking of buying 2 of those size but the Phresh Filter. whats ur take on those?


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

my phresh are a year and a hlf old and gping strong and they are way lighter than other filters!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

yea the weight is one of the main concerns...right now im using one of the old 14 x 50 and it must be over 300lbs...took 3 of us to move it up a light of stairs and hasn't really moved since


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

i easily hang my eights by myself!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

good thing i dont have to hang mine bcuz i run a sealed room so just keep it on the inside of the entrance to kill any outgoing smells...and i need an extra 1 for harvest time


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

I use stealth air boxes theres nothing to throw away other than charcoal plates that fit in a backpack and are cheap to replace.


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

damn sounds pretty cool hell ill have to check them out


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> damn sounds pretty cool hell ill have to check them out


There super light to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

Heres a link fellas 

http://www.airboxfilters.com/


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

how much oyu pay for the replacements filter plates hell?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

The big plate im not sure yet havnt had to replace one yet! The small one are 50 a set i think, its stillway cheaper and more 
easy to dump than a 100 pound scrubber. Plus the larger one have hepa filter built in


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

yea those look great...if im not hanging them up, just standing them, would you suggest those for me still?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea those look great...if im not hanging them up, just standing them, would you suggest those for me still?


Might have to build a platform but yah it should work


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

cool...may have to change up my order now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

One thing about can filters are there never totaly full! So when there standing up theres a air gap that allows air to pass without
being filtered, so if you do go with a can filter tape the top 8in to block that gap.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 22, 2012)

I've only used Phat filters so I cant comment on anything but. 
They work extremely well. I just sit mine on the floor since I have alot of unused space..room not tent.. mounted a 12" fan to the top, plug into speedster and done.

I couldn't use the stealth box because I needed way more air movement.. the only one feesible maybe would have been the StealthBox 4+ and that things MSRP is like $800 (fuuucck that..lol). I got my canfan (CFM: _975 @ 0 wg_)mad cheap from a hydro store going out of business. was $400 I got for like $200.. and my Phat filter I think was $200-ish for the 12"x39" handles max 1700cfm.

Phat filters use RC 412 charcoal.. supposed to be the best.
Stealth Air boxes use 100% _RC_-_4/8_'' Australian certified virgin carbon.. I can not find a difference or comparisson tho?

"Grade 'RC-412' Carbon is derived from a unique, ancient 'black coal deposit' found only in Western Australia. This particular deposit is dated at over 250 million years old. After being extracted, the 'RC-412' carbon is kiln-activated at 1200 C under a saturated steam atmosphere. It is this process, together with the coal's unique density that causes the pores in the coal to form. This activation process makes 'RC-412' carbon incredible effective for the filtration of organic particles and other airborne materials."


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yah the over all cost is more but in the end your buying into a savings that will pay for itself in no time.


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

how many plates in each box couldnt find that on the site cuz four is 320


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

Stealth 3 box has three plates and is 6in. And the #4 plates 8in

I also use a univair inline to have multible layers of odor control


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

thats quite a bit more expensive than a phresh right i think my eights were 180 or something and theyve lasted almost two years now?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 22, 2012)

I get them at cost so it dont hurt as much lol and due to strains like agent orange i need them to be new.
I payed 300 for the #3


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

look into mountain air also their supposed to be the shit rated for three years


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

at least security is a great place to be spending extra!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea Mountain air uses use RC 412 charcoal just like the Phat filters. They are also very good.


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

ive never used a mountain air i just remember my buddy saying they were th shit


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> think its jbthesampleking


I just bought 4 packs of bodhi gear this week, what the fuck are u talking about. I love bodhi


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> lol stop guys he never talked shit he actually expressed his feelings towards bodhi and his gear as absolutely positive!


Thankyou someone knows how to read and not skim


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jun 22, 2012)

My phresh filter works awesome, very light. They are cheap at plantlightighydroponics.com


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

[B said:


> bodhiseeds[/B] [/B];7607067] *i went in and did an inventory of the beans ripening on the vine...
> 
> made a bunch of the out of stock lines, but i also had loads of room, so i stuffed the place with all kinds of plants.... if the dust is flying, i better take advantage of the golden moment...
> 
> ...



SOLO!!!! 


Wow. I'm screwed.... might as well start saving coins and cans because I'm going to be spending money like a mad man trying to get everything I want...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

Almost 100% germination from my bodhi beans. Dream lotus being the one that only had a 3 out of 4 







starting the SSSL on just water last night. Going to try and harvest a little early (try and make re veg a little easier)


















Inferno Haze F2







#1






#2






and some better pic's of her mutant X healing factor 












and finally the room is looking half full again 







oh and the Starkiller






and karma bitch


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't get to see your post about carbon filters until now. I bought the phresh and they worked out wonderfully. They are so small and light I installed two of them by myself in less than an hour.
I don't know anything about the stealth boxes, but if you haven't spent anything yet, The phresh filters are worth every cent.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2012)

nice lookin room sg,now i want to pop some beans.
can i ask how you re-veg?
now i know this might not be with all strains,but i find the less you leave on the plant,the faster it will re-veg
<<this is a grapegod re-veg,just two small nugs,after 63 days 12/12.
20 days later,she had new growth.
this is what it endedup looking like.

or i take a cut from the plant(12/12)from the lower part of the plant,just like im cloneing,it roots in like 5 days,and maybe 15-20 days later new growth.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 22, 2012)

guwall said:


> I don't know anything about the stealth boxes, but if you haven't spent anything yet, The phresh filters are worth every cent.


Filters won't usually work with stealth boxes. Axial fans aren't able to push air out or suck air in with any restriction.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

genuity said:


> nice lookin room sg,now i want to pop some beans.
> can i ask how you re-veg?
> now i know this might not be with all strains,but i find the less you leave on the plant,the faster it will re-veg
> View attachment 2223138<<this is a grapegod re-veg,just two small nugs,after 63 days 12/12.
> ...


I'm 50-50 on success with re-vrg

One was just too far gone. no healthy leafs left to have it work... or at least in the 38-48 ( i forget) days I gave it. you need to leave more "green" leaf then bud sites from what I'm gathering. My idea this go around is just to harvest the top 80% being mindful to keep as many leafs as I can and at least 4-8 bud sites.


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Filters won't usually work with stealth boxes. Axial fans aren't able to push air out or suck air in with any restriction.



Filters and stealth boxes would be a little redundant. I meant, one or the other.


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'm 50-50 on success with re-vrg
> 
> One was just too far gone. no healthy leafs left to have it work... or at least in the 38-48 ( i forget) days I gave it. you need to leave more "green" leaf then bud sites from what I'm gathering. My idea this go around is just to harvest the top 80% being mindful to keep as many leafs as I can and at least 4-8 bud sites.




Is there a higher Herman rate with re-vegged plants?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

guwall said:


> Is there a higher Herman rate with re-vegged plants?


No clue. the one I did successfully was a G13Labs Pineapple Express it never showed any intersex traits in O...... 10-15 harvests before I pitched her. I would think it's all about the plants stress tolerance. I'd never try and re-veg say a plush berry... from "my" experience with that strain I wouldn't even sneeze next to her.. 

The SSSL seems extra stable seeing as it was the only female to stay "female" but, I guess you run the risk?... not sure if there was a answer in that mindless ranting....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> 2012 nba champs!! Lebron deserved it more than any other player I can think of.. This offseason was brutal for him..
> i agree durant is also one of my fav players.. It was sad seeing him breakdown after the game but we da champs!!!!
> party all over the city!! Bout to smoke some of my last sour d n party!!!!


Agreed. I'm so happy for him. He's grown up before our eyes. To finally become the player we all new he was capable of becoming. It feels like I was just going to his high school games. I wish it coulda been with Cleveland but I'm not salty at all. They just need to stay hungry now and nothing can stop them.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2012)

that more leaf thing,idk about,i think that would make the plant work to hard.

this is a clone i took off a 12/12 plant at(63)days>>
this is her 27 days later>>
she was under 24hr lighting.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher medz. I use the phresh filters and am very happy with them. We just got another one for our tester tent. They are lite

I updated my journals at cz. I think I may have hit the genetic lottery with my Burgundy #1. It so pretty. The clones rooted super fast. And I have my shish99 donkey dick producing mother plants in there with her. And the burgundy is a lot bigger so far.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks karma


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Higher medz. I use the phresh filters and am very happy with them. We just got another one for our tester tent. They are lite
> 
> I updated my journals at cz. I think I may have hit the genetic lottery with my Burgundy #1. It so pretty. The clones rooted super fast. And I have my shish99 donkey dick producing mother plants in there with her. And the burgundy is a lot bigger so far.


now i'm even more sad that i lost my pack of Burgundy


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

genuity said:


> that more leaf thing,idk about,i think that would make the plant work to hard.
> 
> this is a clone i took off a 12/12 plant at(63)days>>View attachment 2223192
> this is her 27 days later>>View attachment 2223193
> she was under 24hr lighting.


like many things in life there are .."many ways to skin a cat"..

I normally really like what I'm trying to re-veg... so, getting as many clones off of her is one of my main objectives. your style is pretty nice tho for anyone with space constrictions. much easier on space to re-veg a clone then a whole plant any day.

here is a vid from my pineapple express re-veg. ( its a old one lol) got something like 15-20 cuts off her after.
[video=youtube;zm6Y_scXTq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm6Y_scXTq0[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

love the song Sketchy!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> now i'm even more sad that i lost my pack of Burgundy


I kept a beast of a male. He rooted even faster. So there will be f2s.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I kept a beast of a male. He rooted even faster. So there will be f2s.


Just let me know when, i'll support u 4sure!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

it's so retarded where i live...can't buy anything
my co2 regulator just went to the shits, so ordered a new one which might be another week before i get it

anyone else running a sealed room? want to know if i don't have co2 for a week or so, should i be bringing in fresh air daily till then?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Just let me know when, i'll support u 4sure!!!!


Thanks man. I'm Breeding my a11g in the next few weeks. Then the burgundy. Just doing it so I have these gems forever. And of course there will tons of extras.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)

white fire 3
dj short blueberry mother cut
pestillence 
purple unicorn 
juicy fruit thai
blackberry kush
herijuana
lemon diesel 
jade dragon
ancient og


K, that is my list... I think.... anyone ever see scanners? my head oo O oo my head
[video=youtube;PmJC3ZaXBEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmJC3ZaXBEc[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
> boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
> lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
> solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)
> ...



thats quite close to my list

funny thing is, i told myself i had enough snow lotus crosses, that was until i saw the list
but must get my hands on that Head Trip


----------



## Airwave (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> it's so retarded where i live...can't buy anything
> my co2 regulator just went to the shits, so ordered a new one which might be another week before i get it
> 
> anyone else running a sealed room? want to know if i don't have co2 for a week or so, should i be bringing in fresh air daily till then?


Just how do you go about sealing a room? Did you follow some kind of tutorial?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thats quite close to my list
> 
> funny thing is, i told myself i had enough snow lotus crosses, that was until i saw the list
> but must get my hands on that Head Trip


should make for easy pheno hunting tho.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Just how do you go about sealing a room? Did you follow some kind of tutorial?


Just seal off windows and doors so there is no air escape. Rule is no spaces bigger than 1/8"
then, bcuz i'm not exchanging the air, i have a 36,000btu a/c which is oversized for my room. that way your humidity and temp can stay in check
and of course co2 so you don't have stale air, and to bulk shit up


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> should make for easy pheno hunting tho.


quite true


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

21 days of flower today

time to take some pics
my GDP's are smelling insane


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 22, 2012)

Kens gdp? I need to google some grow journals. Should be some by now.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Kens gdp? I need to google some grow journals. Should be some by now.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/513380-punks-half-assed-kens-grandaddy.html
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/531843-purps-gdp-lemon-og-1600-a.html


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

yea Ken's...and yes there are a couple jpurnals i saw people started a month or more ago...never checked back the progress tho


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

for some reason kens company seems like a sham to me!!! kinda like rd!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

yea it really does seem kinda shakey
but decided to give the gdp a try cuz that seems to be the most legitimate of his strains to me,,,still not sure tho
already have mendo purps, so want to compare to the gdp...but i've heard the mendo is better in flavor and high


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 22, 2012)

After reading what the lineage of what Ken's GDP actually is I got a little sketched, glad they're working out for you Higher Medz.

Ken got a nice female cut from some Native Americans.

He grew out some clones, and in the finished bud he found some seeds. He grew out the seeds and found a nice male. He crossed that male to the originial Native American cut and from that you now have your Ken GDP seeds. I know it's not impossible to find a male in S1's, but it is highly unlikely. Not to mention this story changed over the course of time so it could evolve even more as time goes on lol.


And in case anyone's wondering Ken's Kush is

(OG x Ken's GDP) x Sour Diesel


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks will post some pics in about 10mins


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 22, 2012)

Something should have to be at least 51% kush/og to be called kush/og imo. So tired of everything being kush...... thx for the gdp links..... the only reason I haven't bought kens gdp is because it does seem kinda shady and I don't wnt to be let down. The gdp I used to get was the stinkiest shit ppl would always think there was a skunk around if you had a gram in your pocket. Real dank purple.


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you guys ever seen Inconvenient Truth? In it, there is a graph shown... let me see if i can find it... okay. This graph is why I don't believe CO2 enhancement is necessary. There is PLENTY of this shit floating around. I think it way cheaper just to bring in fresh air and _Phresh_ out.


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

oh trust me co2 works not necessary but it helps first time i ran co2 i pulled 6 ps out of a 5x10 tent with 2 600s and a 1000


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

thats with heavy ass yeilding headband though


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

GDP 21 days...have seven flowering..the others got a good stretch..this one zero stretch with an amazing smell


Chocolate Kush

Goji OG

Plush Berry

Holy Grail Kush


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

gonna take some better shots later when the lights go out
many other strains in there


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

how much you cropping out HM? Qty.4 1000w?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

right now about 1.25 - 1.5 per light, but have ballasts dimmed down to 750w bcuz these are testers

when i go back to my method i should hopefully be pulling 2lb per light


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice, I just installed a PowerBox and I have 2 more outlets..... thinking about getting squirrely. I'd like it to look like yours I may have a bit more room but same set up. I have been redoing my growroom for the past couple days. I think i'm going to Post some gnarly pictures latter tonight when the lights come on.




Higher Medz said:


> right now about 1.25 - 1.5 per light, but have ballasts dimmed down to 750w bcuz these are testers
> 
> when i go back to my method i should hopefully be pulling 2lb per light



What you got? 2 gal pots? 40 plants?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

after this harvest i'm thinking of taking a 3 month break..want to change location and go on a vacation, hopefully Cali...

and my smoke stash is unreal atm, about 8oz's in over 40 strains and 15 more on the way...too much choices


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

guwall said:


> Nice, I just installed a PowerBox and I have 2 more outlets..... thinking about getting squirrely. I'd like it to look like yours I may have a bit more room but same set up. I have been redoing my growroom for the past couple days. I think i'm going to Post some gnarly pictures latter tonight when the lights come on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this run is 70 in 2 gallons, 4 in 8 gallons and 1 in a 10 gallon smart pot
when i do my big plants it's usually 18 plants in 10 gallon smart pots


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

Fuck yes, PowerBoxes Unite! I went for the plug option


----------



## mackey (Jun 22, 2012)

Know anything about Bomb seeds auto bomb. Mine at 12 days only has 1 set of leaves and they curl down and look deformed. Other auto is 1 12 inches high while my reg. trans love seeds are 3-4 inches and look good. Put under MH 4 days ago. Have at 75% power 400 watt about 18 inches above plants last 2 days. Is that a good distance? Also my hood is sheding a blue sheet from the underside, anyone know what that is?


----------



## mackey (Jun 22, 2012)

View attachment 2223378View attachment 2223379View attachment 2223380 Other auto 1 1/2 inches....


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

autos tend to have alot of mutants my buddy has ran alot of them and id say nearly half are mutants lol why even waste time with autos


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

You won't find many fans of autos in this thread. I ran some they were meh. Didn't have any mutants personally. 

I think the blue sheet your talking about was put there to protect the shiny part of your reflector from getting scratched during shipping. If I am correct about what you are speaking of,you need to take it off as it is a fire hazard. Sounds like youre in for a fun learning exp. Best of luck. 

For a beginner I would check into serious seeds. Pretty uniform and easy plants from them


----------



## Bigbucks (Jun 22, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Prepare to have your jaw drop, your pants get wet, and your mind blown lol....err, something like that...
> 
> Originally Posted by *bodhiseeds*  i went in and did an inventory of the beans ripening on the vine...
> 
> ...


My wallet just cringed like it took a shot to the kidney yet my erection still hasn't subsided. nice.


----------



## mackey (Jun 22, 2012)

Purchased the 2 autos for some fast smoke or so I thought. The other is Northern light. Think I won't be ordering anymore either. May put the better looking auto outside. I read they do better outside. 3rd grow with a lot to learn. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

Big bucks I did the same cringe when I saw that list.


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

lol ya bodhi anf gage are breaking the bank like really bad lol, oh no cant resist must purchase amazing gear fuck i need counseling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

i gave my buddy a bunch of tude freebie autos and alot were mutants i think it was 8 of 15 lol he is kind of a shitty grower though


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

fuck yes season 2 of wilfred started!!!!!! that shit is fucking hilarious


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 22, 2012)

cheech wizard: *Green Curry OG x SnowLotus*
goji og: *Nepali OG x SnowLotus*
love triangle: *Triangle Kush x SnowLotus*
head trip: *Chocolate Trip x GooHead*
dream lotus: *Blue Dream x SnowLotus*
jabbas stash: *Bubba Kush x SnowLotus*
white lotus: *The White x SnowLotus*
jade dragon: ?
tranquil elephantizer remix: I know the orignial te was SnowLotus x 88hp x g13
ancient og: *Iranian Landrace x SnowLotus



*Was having a hard time recalling what the crosses were. I do not enjoy having to pick between Bodhi strains, but this is one time when I really can't afford them all.


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

yo sketch did your last order ever get out of isc mine finally is on the move i was getting worried!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine sat there for a little bit longer than usual. Just a lot of people ordering Bodhi or was trying to get in on that June Jubilee since afterall we do just order for the freebies lol


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

mine was from the gage drop before bodhi right at the start of the jubilee


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

if you guys dont watch wilfred you need to start one of the funniest shows out atm imo!!!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 22, 2012)

ohhh gotcha

Mine was 3 packs of Sunshine Daydream.


----------



## Banditt (Jun 22, 2012)

Been on a bit of a buying binge last week or so I picked up:

Bodhi NL5xNL5
Bodhi Tiger's Milk
Bodhi Sunshine Daydream
Snowhigh Devil's Tit
Heath Robinson's Chiesel

I gotta go on a seed buying hiatus I have too much shit to grow and not enough time.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 22, 2012)

the caramel candy kush added at the zon


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

headbender said:


> yo sketch did your last order ever get out of isc mine finally is on the move i was getting worried!


Mine said it left ISC yesterday but, I got it in the mail today? lol all is good tho. Unmolested she was


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 22, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> cheech wizard: *Green Curry OG x SnowLotus*
> goji og: *Nepali OG x SnowLotus*
> love triangle: *Triangle Kush x SnowLotus*
> head trip: *Chocolate Trip x GooHead*
> ...


Jade dragon is Legend OG x Snow Lotus, and T.E. Remix is G13/HP x Snow Lotus

I'll be happy if I can get my hands on one or two of those crosses. The last bodhi I bought was a couple months ago. I'm happy that I'm not spending money I don't have, but i'm not happy about having to pass on all of these bodhi drops.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2012)

I asked the guy from Classic Seeds over at the Seed Depot what cut of Chem he used in his crosses and this is what he responded with.

"hi capt no cuts its from seeds i had from the origonal breeders of it a friend sent me its set in the freezer for 20 some years i try to stay away from cuts and feminised seeds with my breeding .the afgooie and jack frost were the only cuts i have used in my breeding and i knew where it came from and it was the real deal unlike the cut game where people say its what people want to sell them .when i am all moved i will pop the other half i have and do some pure ones i crossed them because they did not look like big yielders and they were not so it was a good call aloha cls"


Chemdawg beans from original breeders stored in a freezer for 20 years? You think this is for real or bs?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 22, 2012)

I always keep mine in the fridge. Is the freezer safer? I'd be worried about freezer burn


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I asked the guy from Classic Seeds over at the Seed Depot what cut of Chem he used in his crosses and this is what he responded with.
> 
> "hi capt no cuts its from seeds i had from the origonal breeders of it a friend sent me its set in the freezer for 20 some years i try to stay away from cuts and feminised seeds with my breeding .the afgooie and jack frost were the only cuts i have used in my breeding and i knew where it came from and it was the real deal unlike the cut game where people say its what people want to sell them .when i am all moved i will pop the other half i have and do some pure ones i crossed them because they did not look like big yielders and they were not so it was a good call aloha cls"
> 
> ...


Dude is legit. He's an old-time head and knows peeps like the original haze bros. He also has some original northern lights and romulan from romulan Joe aka Mendocino Joe who created skunk.


----------



## genuity (Jun 22, 2012)

yep,ol classic is good people,very upfront with info,and willin to help.
im about to run his afgooie soon.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 22, 2012)

Good to know. I have a pack of Afgooey too, thinking about getting the Chem x Alpha Diesel. Or maybe the chem/c99 x chem/alpha diesel.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2012)

watt was that gud?? looks nice and saty. just the way i like em... 

hey seed sluts, i was wondering if anyone has grown any ecsd and can tell me what to expect in the terms of stretch on this lovely lady?? thanks..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 22, 2012)

not sure if this line will be in his release when MD420 goes national in the states but here is some phenos/genos i am running right now im trying to get lemonhoko(the breeder) to dub the strain predator.

its back ground is aliendog v2 from cc pollinated by 7 different OGR fire alien males in a open pollination heres the two i like the most. this line has a crazy og kush skunk cherry smell right now, what do yall think


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 22, 2012)

What happens when the Tude sends you the wrong order? I ordered GTH #1 and they sent GTH #9. I e-mailed them but what should I expect from this? On the plus side 4 of 6 GS X Jog are female at my partners house


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 22, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> What happens when the Tude sends you the wrong order? I ordered GTH #1 and they sent GTH #9. I e-mailed them but what should I expect from this? On the plus side 4 of 6 GS X Jog are female at my partners house


 they are a pain in the ass to deal with ime.. i've only had one order that was fucked up, but i had to jump through hoops and i still never got my replacements.. they simply said they never showed up on their end.. all the shit i mail, and it's fucking beans to the tude that don't show??
anyhoo's, the made me take a pix of the pack of beans and send it to them with my order number, and a few other things i forget about, but yah, i wasn't happy with the end result.. 
something told me i should have kept the wrong beans, but i wanted what i paid for.. now i have neither..


----------



## guwall (Jun 22, 2012)

Bodhi in the Tent! First day of flower for everything else


----------



## waddup (Jun 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> You won't find many fans of autos in this thread. I ran some they were meh. Didn't have any mutants personally.
> 
> I think the blue sheet your talking about was put there to protect the shiny part of your reflector from getting scratched during shipping. If I am correct about what you are speaking of,you need to take it off as it is a fire hazard. Sounds like youre in for a fun learning exp. Best of luck.
> 
> For a beginner I would check into serious seeds. Pretty uniform and easy plants from them


Kab would you still happen to have any pics of those autos by chance, I'm considering it just being the type of thing that happens when thrown outside


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 22, 2012)

No I didn't take any pics of them. I ran like 6 diff ten packs. Greenhouse green-o-matic was the biggest yielder and mdanzig sour60 was the best.


----------



## waddup (Jun 22, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> No I didn't take any pics of them. I ran like 6 diff ten packs. Greenhouse green-o-matic was the biggest yielder and mdanzig sour60 was the best.


Thanks for that info


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 22, 2012)

guwall said:


> Bodhi in the Tent! First day of flower for everything else
> View attachment 2223936


is that the Gotham 48''x24''x48"? If so what do you think about those tents? very reasonable pricing on them IMHO just never seen one in person...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290648428365


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 22, 2012)

Is anyone growing pure kush x uzbeki yet?


----------



## headbender (Jun 22, 2012)

ya guwall is theyre still vegging though pretty young plants i think if you look in his sig there is a link to his journal!


----------



## Smoking Loon (Jun 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I always keep mine in the fridge. Is the freezer safer? I'd be worried about freezer burn


freezer is the way to store beans long term...they will outlive you and your entire bloodline if stored properly. i keep mine packed in brown rice, inside tins...ive nick named my freezer "the cyro chamber"


----------



## waddup (Jun 22, 2012)

Smoking Loon said:


> freezer is the way to store beans long term...they will outlive you and your entire bloodline if stored properly. i keep mine packed in brown rice, inside tins...ive nick named my freezer "the cyro chamber"


After the freezer do they have to be left out for a day,.or straight to germinating method?


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> is that the Gotham 48''x24''x48"? If so what do you think about those tents? very reasonable pricing on them IMHO just never seen one in person...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290648428365


Thanks for the link sketch! Those look pretty dope. I like the no off-gassing part too. My new secret jardin still stinks after a week of being used. I think I'll get one of these for a veg tent.

I finally made it a point to take some pics to share. I was forced to take a massive cutting from one of my schnazzleberry 2 females when a good-sized branch snapped off while I was checking to see if I could bend it over far enough to fit under a screen in my tent. Clean break. I knew she wasn't cutout for this type of work. I have the screen as close to the light as I can, but these plants have been vegged for too long. Anyway, I've never tried to get a massive cutting to root before and it worked. These pics are after 12 days when roots first started showing. I also found a pic of the whole plant after she was transplanted outside.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

that's what I'm thinking myself! I have two growlabs and to be brutal about them they... are okay at best for the price they charge. For a 8x4 it's like $460!! from Gotham the same tent size is $187 


Is that off gassing real bad smelling? I don't think the GrowLabs do that... at least I don't think.. LOL


is that a easy cloner bpx your using for a backdrop?  LUCKY! I ALSO want to be able to play outside with my plants. Looking nice triple B


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

I've seen both the Growlab and Secret Jardin tents in person at the LHS. Secret Jardin is the best imo. 

Tents are sweet because of the flexibility they provide. It's a lot like building up a kick ass hi-fi system or sports car...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

truth on flexibility... dismantling my current grow room is painful and time consuming. would have had everything moved and set back up by now if everything was in tents.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 23, 2012)

Home box makes the best tent I have a home box and 1 from light house and a support rail snapped from having a 500 watt HO veg ligh on it 
and my home box supports a couple 900 watt bs and has been fine so far.
The canvas and zipper quality is a lot thicker and better on the home box as well


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm totally moving on toward tent setups, cabs are in the rear view for me...


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> that's what I'm thinking myself! I have two growlabs and to be brutal about them they... are okay at best for the price they charge. For a 8x4 it's like $460!! from Gotham the same tent size is $187
> 
> 
> Is that off gassing real bad smelling? I don't think the GrowLabs do that... at least I don't think.. LOL
> ...


The off-gassing smells kinda chemmy and plasticy, no bueno. The box is from a blockbuster reflector=pretty badass. I just clone in foam squares. I buy them at my hardware store/grow shop, and I don't even know if they have a name. The cutting was just sitting in the bowl you can see in the pic.

Having the option to grow outside is nice, but not my first choice right now. I outgrew the small space I use at home. That's at my buddy's house which is 45 mins from where I live, and he's a lazy stoner without a green thumb. I end up driving there twice a week cuz I can't stand neglecting my plants. It seriously effects my mood. It's also a really rainy/humid area. I AM grateful to grow there even though I just bitched about it lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

si, es no bueno


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah I built a 4 x 6 flower room with about 2' of space under it for storage or if I ever go ebb and flow. I used pandafilm for the walls/cieling/door. I have a 4x4 tent for veg. I wish I went with a tent for flower too.


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

secret jardins are good tents but the poles are weak first week i had mine i went up to the halfway collapsed my eight inch vortex suck it in on itself and broke one of the pole the ceiling of the tent had a giant v in it and my hoods were touching my plants thank god the whole thing didnt give way i really prefer growlab much stronger! but i took all my tents down and built a new room tents are great for people who cant build a real grow room but have too many downfalls to THE BEST OPTION!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

my new set up will be a little different but, current set up... I built a 8' x 11' room for flower..(has to be locked secure in my state).. another 6'x6' room I built to house my two 3'x3' tents for veg and another 4'x3' tent for my seedlings/cloner and clones. all growlab tents


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 23, 2012)

every time i see you guys with your half assed spanish i get TWEAKED (cada vez que se veo con su espanol feo me da dolor de cabeza)

graduate degree in spanish & higher education to the rescue ! (titulo advanzado en espanol y educacion alta al rescate)

oh wait this is an herb forum. (espera... este es un lugar para crecer la mota buena)

forget it


----------



## guwall (Jun 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> is that the Gotham 48''x24''x48"? If so what do you think about those tents? very reasonable pricing on them IMHO just never seen one in person...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290648428365




Yeah its the GothamHydro I think the real name is Lighthouse, not a lot of light leak but there is a MAJOR flaw, When running ventilation, the negative pressure almost collapses the from the sides. almost like vacuum sealing a bag. I'm staggering fan cycles to try and minimize this, using a fan speed control, and leaving a large hole in one of the top vent holes to help with the Neg pressure.






TheLastWood said:


> Is anyone growing pure kush x uzbeki yet?


Yeah buddy! This is by far out performing all the other little ones in the garen. BIG, FAT, STINKY Leaves. Just in the first few days of sprouting, they went from One leaflet, skipped 3, and went straight to 5. Now, 9 on the fourth node! Weed Nerd Talk!




headbender said:


> ya guwall is theyre still vegging though pretty young plants i think if you look in his sig there is a link to his journal!


Come join the party!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

Just now cleaned up on GGG Colombian Gold and Flying Hammer at the tude... the latter crosses Herijuana off my wish list.

I feel anything's possible now that I've stepped up to proper HID lighting. Don't have to be so picky when choosing strains and worrying so much about yield anymore!


----------



## guwall (Jun 23, 2012)

What wattage you running? Bulbs? Did you go with the Hortilux Blue?



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Just now cleaned up on GGG Colombian Gold and Flying Hammer at the tude... the latter crosses Herijuana off my wish list.
> 
> I feel anything's possible now that I've stepped up to proper HID lighting. Don't have to be so picky when choosing strains and worrying so much about yield anymore!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

guwall said:


> What wattage you running? Bulbs? Did you go with the Hortilux Blue?


I'm currently running 400 watts in a 3x3 tent. With the way I got my ventilation set up I should be able to go from four hundred, to six, and then 1k with no problems (won't know until I try it though).

All of those Hortilux bulbs I've got are 1ks, so at the moment I'm using an economy $20 400w HPS...


----------



## Smoking Loon (Jun 23, 2012)

waddup said:


> After the freezer do they have to be left out for a day,.or straight to germinating method?


no..after i pull them out, I soak in RO water for 24 hours, and then into medium...have about 90-100% success rate so far. Best method I have used so I keep doing it.


----------



## guwall (Jun 23, 2012)

Hope that it all works out JJ. As long as you got some cool fresh air going in, the heat from the 1k should be fine.... 


Yo KaB, didn't you just upgrade to some japanese 1Kw Bulb? What was special about that one?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

guwall said:


> Yeah its the GothamHydro I think the real name is Lighthouse, not a lot of light leak but there is a MAJOR flaw, When running ventilation, the negative pressure almost collapses the from the sides. almost like vacuum sealing a bag. I'm staggering fan cycles to try and minimize this, using a fan speed control, and leaving a large hole in one of the top vent holes to help with the Neg pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great info! I notice it..(the sucking in on sides) with my veg tents. I just opened the bottom flaps at the bottom. Seems to stop it. For the price I still don't think you can beat the Gotham...err light house


----------



## guwall (Jun 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Great info! I notice it..(the sucking in on sides) with my veg tents. I just opened the bottom flaps at the bottom. Seems to stop it. For the price I still don't think you can beat the Gotham...err light house




yeah, lol... I opened a few more vents, less sucking occurred. Live and learn, thanks sketch.I don't have to worry about light leaks now that i put the closet doors back on.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

guwall said:


> yeah, lol... I opened a few more vents, less sucking occurred. Live and learn, thanks sketch.I don't have to worry about light leaks now that i put the closet doors back on.


I forget that part sometimes.. Yea, Huge problem if your needing these to be light proof.. lol


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

guwall said:


> Hope that it all works out JJ. As long as you got some cool fresh air going in, the heat from the 1k should be fine...


I've got 722 unrestricted CFM on tap coming in from one side of my tent, blowing through my reflector, and out the other side. Once winter hits I may try it.

Temp inside of the tent holds steady with the room temp - anywhere from around 77 to 80 throughout the course of the day. Remember the lens sits around five inches away from the plants.



^House of Funk Arctic Fallout there nearly thirty days into flower. Lots of cropping went on to keep things in line and manageable. FINALLY the stretch is over!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 23, 2012)

if you go with the home box get the new white lined ones they use orca to line them which youll need sunglasses when working in their cause man its bright!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

One Cali O seedling has been bent over..it's kissing the dirt with it's top...nice and creased... carelessness moving the keg cups.... I think I sat there looking at the little sprite for a minute before reacting at all, as if it was not real. not a real big deal just makes one say... really? did you really just drop this poor thing from 5' onto cement?... jackass.



(I think she hates me now)


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 23, 2012)

Update on cash for seeds.
Peak seeds = emailed me in ten days and I had the seeds 4 days later = 14 total

Sannies = emailed me in 9 days and I had seeds 10 days later = 19 total


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> every time i see you guys with your half assed spanish i get TWEAKED (cada vez que se veo con su espanol feo me da dolor de cabeza)
> 
> graduate degree in spanish & higher education to the rescue ! (titulo advanzado en espanol y educacion alta al rescate)
> 
> ...


¿Te prefieres qué soló nos escribamos en español? Puedo disfrutar mi mota en español.




headbender said:


> secret jardins are good tents but the poles are weak first week i had mine i went up to the halfway collapsed my eight inch vortex suck it in on itself and broke one of the pole the ceiling of the tent had a giant v in it and my hoods were touching my plants thank god the whole thing didnt give way i really prefer growlab much stronger! but i took all my tents down and built a new room tents are great for people who cant build a real grow room but have too many downfalls to THE BEST OPTION!


Duh, I already forgot I was going to build my veg box out of foam insulation board and a little bit of wood.




SketchyGrower said:


> One Cali O seedling has been bent over..it's kissing the dirt with it's top...nice and creased... carelessness moving the keg cups.... I think I sat there looking at the little sprite for a minute before reacting at all, as if it was not real. not a real big deal just makes one say... really? did you really just drop this poor thing from 5' onto cement?... jackass.
> 
> 
> (I think she hates me now)



It's just advanced supercropping. Think of it as training 'her' at a young age to be strong and produce big buds. Did you fix her up? I hope 'she' makes it. I have a feeling the cali yo's will be awesome.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

To all my fellow seed junkies who dutifully rise up early in the AM each and every day before work and check on this thread to see what has all dropped, Cheers!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> ¿Te prefieres qué soló nos escribamos en español? Puedo disfrutar mi mota en español.



Puedo disfrutar de las malas hierbas en cualquier idioma


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 23, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> To all my fellow seed junkies who dutifully rise up early in the AM each and every day before work and check on this thread to see what has all dropped, Cheers!


You got me there lol cheers to you m8


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> One Cali O seedling has been bent over..it's kissing the dirt with it's top...nice and creased... carelessness moving the keg cups.... I think I sat there looking at the little sprite for a minute before reacting at all, as if it was not real. not a real big deal just makes one say... really? did you really just drop this poor thing from 5' onto cement?... jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> (I think she hates me now)



Oh nooooes. Is she gonna make it?
I had a FF jug fall off a shelf and take out 3 upper branches on a plant that was 6 weeks into flower. I was bullshit with myself. I taped up 2 of the 2 branches with simply blue painters tape. The 3rd branch broke right off.
The 2 taped branches actually continued to grow out just fine. They were hanging down completely f'ed up before I taped them.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 23, 2012)

Just locked down the last pack of Afkansastan x X18...

Today's been a good day!


----------



## genuity (Jun 23, 2012)

me encanta hablar de maleza demasiado, pero aún aprendiendo de im

..........tonite.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

genuity said:


> me encanta hablar de maleza demasiado, pero aún aprendiendo de im
> 
> ..........tonite.



todos estamos aprendiendo todavía!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 23, 2012)

alegro 

jajajjjajaja... si quiere jugar con plantas en el internet en espanol : 

http://www.cannabiscafe.net/foros/forum.php

^ me encanta el sitio

saben lo que hago cabrones?
con gusto. con dedo verde. con ingles o' espanol.

el rey de perezoso ...sin acentos ...lo siento. 

semana cuatro casi cinco , empujando la , sannie : killing fields


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 23, 2012)

cracked : 

sour jack , grapefruit krush , bc golden skunk , heribie , orange light , & bigfoot

g13 , emerald triangle , next gen , sannie , seedmaker seeds, & sweet seeds ...respectively


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 23, 2012)

what do you guys think about sannies seeds strains: herijuana, nycd f3, blue diesel, anestesia, and jackberry f4?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> One Cali O seedling has been bent over..it's kissing the dirt with it's top...nice and creased... carelessness moving the keg cups.... I think I sat there looking at the little sprite for a minute before reacting at all, as if it was not real. not a real big deal just makes one say... really? did you really just drop this poor thing from 5' onto cement?... jackass.(I think she hates me now)


Dude I love the Cali Yos. Most resinous plants I have right now, except for maybe my A11's.. they all look white. Even whiter than my hybrids crossed with The White, lol.




gudkarma said:


> cracked :





gudkarma said:


> sour jack , grapefruit krush , bc golden skunk , heribie , orange light , & bigfoot
> 
> g13 , emerald triangle , next gen , sannie , seedmaker seeds, & sweet seeds ...respectively




I'm gettin ready to crack some beans too. Just did crack a couple Cali Connect California Dreamin. 

TGA Timewreck
More TGA Chernobyl... Muhahaha
TGA Qush
Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlotus
Bodhi Fantasy Island
Apollo13 gorilla x Apollo 11

Fuuucckk yeah dude. Gettin beans soaked.. gettin girls soaked.. poppin made pills.. it's the seed whore/grower/crimefighter/sadist/autotheist way.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Anesthesia is good. I still have my cut. May be tossin her but she gets rock hafd golf ball nuggets when topped and covered in resin.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Anesthesia is good. I still have my cut. .


I always wanted to try that one. 
My Jackpot Royale gets insanely dense. I really like it.. but have to eliminate a few so I'm gonna toss it. I wanna do a big seed run. The smoke it really good but not amazing, so it doesn't get to stay again. 

& I am never going back to plastic pots. These smart pots kick ass. They make waterings/feedings in flower more frequent due to the fact that they hold less water.. and the roots stay so much healthier because of aeration. So no more plastic for me, unless its a nursery pot with a clone or something.


----------



## guwall (Jun 23, 2012)

Thoughts on OGRaskal White S1?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Thatgs exactly like me with anesthesia. It has a good smell, deep hash coffee and after cured almost chocolate. Nice high. But its not amazing. I only ran 5 seeds tho, got 1 female and traded the other 5. ik would definately recomend at least growing it once. I will probably buy another pack when I do get rid of her.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 23, 2012)

even with a few sterile nanners, i'll be growing jackberry again.
with 20 beans, this time i'll NOT loose heavy yielding & super tastey jack leaning green pheno.

extrema was bomb... just 4 males from 5 beans left me with a low yielding lemon fuel golfball machine.
i'd opt for those in fem personally knowing sannie probably made a good mom selection.

killing fields #7 is nice too.
got a tester cut for me ...& a medium sized bush in flower to share with a few friends.

 lost the rooted "new mom" cut this morning to stem rot & god damn seasonal changes (heat/humidity) & somethinig else i cant finger right now ...but i had to ditch the cut in favor of infecting everything uder that dome. 

so KF #7 is gone. no biggie its a fem freebie anyway.

& i've run bunches of experimental stuff for e$ko ...most of it not so super ...but this is how work & testing to find the bomb dads gets done.

though a pheno here and there were amazing for sure.

his kashmir glory looks to be interesting ...& the nicer thing i've tested so far (from one bean) at week 3.

still not enough total nuggage. but i got one cut rooting if this pheno kicks it out at the end.

& super fuck dis shit ...i told homie this morning NO MORE TESTING ...i need weight bangers that ejaculate dem rock hard nugz ...not experiemtal mumbo jumbo.

for the immediate future ...if its not a fem bean ...right now for gud, its not for me.
i need a new mom or two.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Order Inventory Product: 303 Seeds Bio-Diese Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Omg it actually posted it in rows. TestTestTestedit: fail


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> To all my fellow seed junkies who dutifully rise up early in the AM each and every day before work and check on this thread to see what has all dropped, Cheers!


i have the same tube minus the ashcathcer i love my soverignty i have four lol stemlines ftw!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

happy days


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 23, 2012)

One day I will get a pillar, I have a toto circ - circ that is prob one of my favorite tubes. Vaping more oil than smoking flowers lately so I've been putting my money towards oil rigs. the past week I've been using Zep Orange Citrus Degreaser to clean my pieces and it works great. $9 for a gallon at Home Depot and I can just fill my tubes and reuse or put my smaller pieces in a Tupperware filled and let it soak while I'm at work and when I come home shit is spotless. It will remove labels so be careful with tubes though.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

Got the latte stones today.. blackberrywidow x chemsoda (_black Cherry Soda x Chem D bx3)
_It'd be cool to run these and Plushberrry together I think.. Or cross em. I still have yet to experience the Plush.

Came with some freebies Dank Dairy Cheese x Cheese BX

I just cant grow something named cheese I'm sorry.
I cant fucking do it. I dont wanna smoke cheese. I dont even like real cheese too much.
That and Sage. I dont want Sage, Mirre, Cheese, or Happy Brother. or any other real fucked name someone gave their plant cuz they didnt have any marketing or creativity juices flowing. fucking cheese tho. ill cheese my nut sack on your bitches face. what do ya call an eithiopian with a yeast infection.. quarter pounder with cheese. yea i know thats an old one. i dont and wont smoke cheese tho damn it. fuck cheese!

*FUCK CHEESE!*


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 23, 2012)

not a fan myself bats... no cheese in the stash


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't wait for these bio deisels ill probably pop some rite when they get here. I been aching for something sour. I almost went with 4 x reserva privada sour d s1s which are in stock at 18$ ea by the way if anyone want some.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 23, 2012)

lol what's wrong with happy brother nice story to the name also. First time I heard of it was in one of HashBean's vids been meaning to grab some bx's from mosca and give it a try


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

IDK theres just something unappealing to me about being stuck growing somerthing for months at a time if it has an unappealing name or like any of TCVG stuff, Zit, Shit, lol.
& Cheese crosses, Sage, anything widow... I leave all that shit alone. Its a psychological thing... do not wanna chance what sounds like will be a poor choice.


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

cheese has very good medicinal properties though nice and chill great pain relief!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sure it does. I just wish they called it something else. Prolly cuz I'm trippin and it's bothering me. 
I have cheddarwurst beans lmao.


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

i really anat to run mine also lastwood but i have to much gear to test atm, ive also been meaning to grab the jet fuel but keep forgetting when i place an order shit looks dank! youll like the 303 packaging very nice it has a mini vial in a container about the size of a carmex jar very nice no possibilty of crushed beans whatsoever and after you run em youll have a mini nug jug lol with a sticker that says biodiesel hell you could carry it around to give people samples!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

La confidential x cheese was good.


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

lol that one always made me laugh batman, i bet you didnt pay for those lol!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

headbender said:


> lol that one always made me laugh batman, i bet you didnt pay for those lol!!!


Batman usually dont pay for shit, lol.

literally I didnt too. & I had a seed pack labeled shit.. so I threw it away. I was lile.. I aint growing no shitty weed. Fuckin shit.

Few days later I swear to God this same thread I hear someone say I just picked up TCVG's shit for like $40, I lol'd myself to death.


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

finally got my haarlem and cerberus bastards today after 19 days it sat at isc for two weeks


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

my buddy is growing mns shit right now lmao he loved skunk back in the day and really wants a good skunk 1 around not to sure why but hey to each their own right! altough i think i even have a pack of mns shit around here somewhere lol!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Tcvglikes naming his stuff undesirably. I don't have any either. Its one thing to name things like that to make a point that names only matter for marketing, but even his descriptions make it seem average.


----------



## hazey grapes (Jun 23, 2012)

COLLECTED for next fall's SCROG with controlled breeding


*Jack's Cleaner 2* - TGA Subcool my new favorite strain. nice and trippy with a warm & fuzzy touchy feely euphoric buzz. the best high i've ever had short of columbian gold maybe, but is super fucking awesome in it's own right. it bumped haze skunk to #2

*Haze x Skunk *- High Quality Seeds - super potent & long lasting haze type high with some psychoactivity & euphoria, but especially nice for motivation and pain relief. i lost weight on it last year and had a blast. the cheesy cigar wrapper flavor isn't a favorite, but bearable and would appeal to blunt smokers. it's like an AK-47 for getting high and a bargain at $28. i think this is at least the 4th pack i've bought

*Sweet Haze *- DNA Genetics: AWESOME fruity haze! it's quality is anything but shabby, and it stood out clearly against a dozen or so other jacks & hazes i tried for juicy sticky buds of goodness with better than average trippiness. might bump haze skunk down a notch with further testing

*Sativa Trans-Love *- John Sinclair: the buzz and flavor of last year's freebie were about average compared to the other jacks and hazes i tested, but this one is a crazy fucking resin making machine! it had nice fruity haze style buds you could harvest early at just around 30-40 days & left EVERYTHING else i was growing except an auto skunk kush in the dust for profuse flowering. within days of flipping, it stopped stretching dead in it's tracks and stayed in a flat top on it's own making buds like popcorn. i don't know the actual flowering time, but at least for early harvesting, it's nicer than C99 with a better buzz. had an odd silicon fishing lure odor in early flowering that faded to just fruity. will try to work it into a "cash cropping haze" with C99

*Jack* & *Jack 33* - CH9: i'm not positive, but i think their jack was a notch above other for potency & trippiness, but it got lost in the shuffle behind sweet haze's superior quality & STL's speedy budding. worth trying again to verify. it looked like a straight up indica, but didn't smoke like one at all and was low odor

*Buddha's Sister* - SOMA Seeds: i don't want to test my 2 BS x G13 haze beans yet as those would cost $100+ to replace, $143 i think. i want to use it's tart cherry flavor for breeding with the JC2 male i hope i get as well as with the bright red seeded auto masterkush pheno that's my "stoner bud" though it's buzz was no worse than skunk #1.

i'll be getting rid of many of the UFOs, especially the stony & stinky ones, but i placed the order for the Blue Dream Haze UFO mostly. that one's going in my planned "fruit salad" grow for flavor strains, but i'll try it and knock it up with JC2 too just for a nice DIY seedbank with diverse genetics

when i get around to it, i'll post a pic of the beans i bred this spring with my joey weed C99xA11 male.thatcrossed with the previous year's super cali haze x C99 is my own version of C99 and the deepest strain i've bred so far. it's more about pride than anything. the SCH x C99 smoked a lot like most jacks & hazes, but had nice sticky budding.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 23, 2012)

Why do u even come here?


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 23, 2012)

oh no getting the fuck out of here for the night


----------



## headbender (Jun 23, 2012)

so much jibberish bs lol y would you get rid of the stinky ones i thought stank dank was a good thing!!!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 23, 2012)

yea Ive had JC2 seeds since 2007... if u had a cut like the shorty pink lemonade pheno then ud have somethin 2 talk about haze. why scrog a seed grow? does that even make sense? i wouldnt even think of doing something so stupid. ull be pulling males from the screen, waste of space and time, kinda the opposite cause and effect vs reason to scrog in the first place.benefit of a scrog is low tight nugs with high yields by crammin as many bud sites across a screen as possible.grow some real plants, find some keepers, and then do a scrog. otherwise stfu. running a bunch of different strains on a screen from seed is a bad idea IMO. might as well just do sea of green with some LST'in. makes no sense to me.

and why are u calling your first pollen chuckin experience a controlled breeding project? tryin to make it sound fancy? do u even have any keepers? whatcha got?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 24, 2012)

I just dropped 4 elephNt stompers into water.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

Breeding with mostly feminized seed is a bad idea.... inbreeding, useful no question, dangerous in large dosages.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 24, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> yea Ive had JC2 seeds since 2007... if u had a cut like the shorty pink lemonade pheno then ud have somethin 2 talk about haze. why scrog a seed grow? does that even make sense? i wouldnt even think of doing something so stupid. ull be pulling males from the screen, waste of space and time, kinda the opposite cause and effect vs reason to scrog in the first place.benefit of a scrog is low tight nugs with high yields by crammin as many bud sites across a screen as possible.grow some real plants, find some keepers, and then do a scrog. otherwise stfu. running a bunch of different strains on a screen from seed is a bad idea IMO. might as well just do sea of green with some LST'in. makes no sense to me.
> 
> and why are u calling your first pollen chuckin experience a controlled breeding project? tryin to make it sound fancy? do u even have any keepers? whatcha got?



Batman Skunk, what are you doing, don't you know who you're dealing with here?!?
I don't know if the mighty Internet itself can hold the entire response that you will most certainly elicit from this fool.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks like hazey stopped by


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 24, 2012)

So Anastasia is the only one u guys recc from sannies? I wanted to give the jackberry f4, herijauna, blue diesel, and there nycd a run wish Somone had feed back?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 24, 2012)

Last wood I just popped one of my pks of EStompers 12 4 12 had them soaked and up in 48 very happy and uniform. Same thing with a pk of 88G-13/HP very uniform and happy. bad karma what G are u poppin if u dnt mind me asking. Currious. DH love the looks of that JackBerry wouldn't mind some feed back. But I know I havnt heard anything but good vibs about Sannies gear. Man Sketch ur my hero Umust be MrB's main man to have all that B~Dank. Those strawberrys look dank as hell.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 24, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Breeding with mostly feminized seed is a bad idea.... inbreeding, useful no question, dangerous in large dosages.


That's funny you would mention that. Maybe I got lucky but, here's double fem offspring. Larry fem herm pollen x Lost Coast OG fem. I ran it just out of curiosity, and it turned out solid and very dank. I'm on my 4th or 5th run of it now. Again, maybe I got lucky.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's funny you would mention that. Maybe I got lucky but, here's double fem offspring. Larry fem herm pollen x Lost Coast OG fem. I ran it just out of curiosity, and it turned out solid and very dank. I'm on my 4th or 5th run of it now. Again, maybe I got lucky.


In humans the chances of a lethal recessive negative trait in breeding cousins is around 1 in 8. In unrelated mates its closer to 1 in 30000. Even if those numbers are inaccurate, and I do not believe them to be, the larger point is that there is a lot of potential bad to go with any potential good that comes out of inbreeding. It should be done carefully.

There is no simple answer to this question, just that one should be careful what they breed. There is no question positive and negative recessive traits can and do emerge from inbreeding. Skilled breeders can eliminate these, however I think it is fair to say that not everyone is a skilled breeder (or even aware of what they are actually doing).


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 24, 2012)

24 HoF Arctic Fallout in the cloner right now - 6 females, 4 cuttings from each...



Been growing out the AK a few times now. Not bad, but I'm ready for something else.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> So Anastasia is the only one u guys recc from sannies? I wanted to give the jackberry f4, herijauna, blue diesel, and there nycd a run wish Somone had feed back?


Killing fields, Herijuana, Jackberry... all good.


----------



## headbender (Jun 24, 2012)

one of my plushberry is pink at two weeks no signs of herm yet, found balls on my last clusterfunk again today its going byebye


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> One day I will get a pillar, I have a toto circ - circ that is prob one of my favorite tubes.


SG Pillar is my favorite tube _bar none_. There really isn't anything that comes close imo.

$$ but if you're gonna have just one, then that would have to be it!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 24, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Killing fields, Herijuana, Jackberry... all good.


Definitely want to give Herijuana a run. Reports are that it's quite a devastating smoke.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

killing fields and jackberry are in my vault. I just never really had a interest in the Herijuana. on the want list just because of it's reputation as a knock out tho.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 24, 2012)

The first dutch kind I smoked was skunk.
It was incredible!
thai Colombian an afgani are no slouches.
I imagine alot of folks first kind was skunk an it holds sentimental value.

Occasionaly I find some still thats great.
red cherry berry,reddwarf an Buddahs cheese were all great for me.

Mns shit is suposed to be more skunky than their skunk1 witch is more fruity.
But I hear shit isn't like the old Road kill smoke from the early 90s I search for.



Ps 
this Colorado grown MNS mango haze I bought a bit of is INCREDIBLIE!!!!! The tase an smell is off the chart.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 24, 2012)

does Plush Berry usually show purpling at week 3?


----------



## headbender (Jun 24, 2012)

one of my phenos is showing color at 13 days its pretty common from pics ive seen! and the pink one smells out of this world!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 24, 2012)

nice...yea most of mine are purple already and smelling incredible!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 24, 2012)

nice im hoping my second pheno has some color also one of my phenos of querkle is showing alot of resin production for two weeks!!!


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 24, 2012)

want purp? here's teh purp! God, I love this plant!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

^^^
Whats that one?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 24, 2012)

Mendo montage?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 24, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^
> Whats that one?


Mendo montage f2 not released yet but mendo supremo is soon to be!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 24, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> want purp? here's teh purp! God, I love this plant!


Beautiful color! How's the kick?


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 24, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Beautiful color! How's the kick?




still drying atm, but smells like pure berry funkadelic. Not really like weed, just str8 fruit berries! hard to believe its cannabis. lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 24, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> still drying atm, but smells like pure berry funkadelic. Not really like weed, just str8 fruit berries! hard to believe its cannabis. lol


Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Definitely want to give Herijuana a run. Reports are that it's quite a devastating smoke.


The pheno I grew out was very good. Excellent pain relief. I would not describe it as overwhelming or mind bending like some varieties, but that is not what I was looking for and I smoke around 7g a day as well so my tolerance is very high.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 24, 2012)

looks like the next gen "golden skunk" is not gonna crack... replaced with a fresh soak & hopeful crack of pakistani kush.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 24, 2012)

I've never run Net Gen stuff but I've been hearing from several people posting problems/bad experiences with their stuff. Big seed company with low quality product? What is the general consensus of their lines?

I got 2 little Cali Connect California Dreamin (SSH x SF OGK) <--2 Strains I have yet to try,.
Took a couple cuts, Space Princess, Chernobyl, Spacedawg... and put them under CFLS in a grow cab I built. Still pheno picking and unsure which Cali Yo to save.. I plan on choosing one of the Cali Yo's and the A11 to keep on perma rotation.. ditch the rest. 

I think it was Lastwood who mentioned it'd be cool to run a Chernobyl, Timewreck, Qrazy Train run. I am contemplating doing just this. I think running all of the TGA Wreck lines together would be mad cool. The bloodwreck JTR cross known as Chernobyl is and always will be one of the best tasting, hardest hitting strains I have yet to come across. TGA's Qush looks bomb too. This next harvest will be decent. I need to raise some funds and hope to acquire some Pisces gear soon. I'm also considering purchasing a tent with LED grow light just for the moms. Gotham Hydroponics (no pun intended) has some great deals going right now. 

Pisces Wants- Pisces Candy Queen, Pisces VICS High, Pisces Samsquamch

I came across a dude at Netics who had the Candyqueen. Tried to broker a deal between us and the guy wanted my Sputnik beans. I was like.. "ehh... no I'll pass..lol" No one's getting that shit.. haha.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

i have a few next gen beans. I have run the Dynamite from them and it's a awesome plant.. just not my style in the flavor department. I got pic's somewhere. I still have NY purple Diesel and Romulan Diesel o and blue dynamite... no clue on when I would crack them tho.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

Dynamite next gen


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 24, 2012)

I dig it Sketch. fucking nice,


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> i have a few next gen beans. I have run the Dynamite from them and it's a awesome plant.. just not my style in the flavor department. I got pic's somewhere. I still have NY purple Diesel and Romulan Diesel o and blue dynamite... no clue on when I would crack them tho.


Next Gen has solid gear!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

There was a overwhelming Grape and sugar/sweet smell to her. It's nice but, nothing I was really interested in keeping around. The high is mellow from what I remember. germination rate was 100% 3 males 2 females.

This is why I ended up getting the romulan diesel 
[video=youtube;x062DzR8Iq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x062DzR8Iq4[/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 24, 2012)

The Romulan Diesel is what I would try if I had to pick something from their catalog. Most know Romulan x C99 is killer. I'd love to try Romulan x Diesel.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 24, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I've never run Net Gen stuff but I've been hearing from several people posting problems/bad experiences with their stuff. Big seed company with low quality product? What is the general consensus of their lines?


i thought i read the same a few times also.

not gonna say anything about quality based on one bean not cracking. gonna give it another day. then talk mad shit 

did hear the dynamite is bomb. & a few other strains too. next gen loves that romulan cause its crossed to like 5 strains. i'd like to try the rom x hash plant (if my memory serves me).

still... we having a hard time keeping cracked seedlings going strong... & this is the first time in my new lab going hard core cracka cracka.

i've been trying to crack beans in such a mad flurry... and the season keeps changing while i think the entire time that running a/c for seedlings seems stupid. 

im trying keeping the little ones in my main living area. 

plus started to get mad wilt on my rooted clones no matter how much leaf i trim back or how humid i keep them.

it like something is fucking up my ability to "harden off" my cuts... so i decided to crack some fems in hopes of one plant making it to cut city. 

& had one of those ebay 6" fans kick the dirt in < two years. 

everything is against gud but maybe we can grab a good pull soon. relearning an entire environment and depending on these pulls & maintaining quality has me fucking frantic.

cracked a blue widow to grow in a 3 gal container to see if my mojo is soft 

better than loosing anything top dollar... since i just lost everything top dollar that i cracked. wtf! this is why i cant diss these breeders right now cause i know its my (lab) issue.

wish i lived out west and could hit a dispensary for a few new cuts. love to try something with big bud. 

gonna hit the bean stash till something sticks. 

exodus x c99 never showed. keep spiraling cruel world.

and im hope these long peak blues (rare dankness) show. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrgggg.

ok ok ...giving my best "hardy boys on hash" look ... i feel a little better now.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jun 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i thought i read the same a few times also.
> 
> not gonna say anything about quality based on one bean not cracking. gonna give it another day.
> 
> ...


I am having a little more trouble than usual cloning as well and contribute it to the high heat and lack of moisture in my area,but my last batch turned out well by mixing a small amount of neem oil with water and misting my plants daily ,the neem seems to seal the pores preventing moisture loss allowing it a chance to get rooted.worth a shot ,be interested to hear if this helps for sure all i have is my own data.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 24, 2012)

funny you say that dude!

i was talking with e$kobar & he mentioned the same thing. 
neem dip right after rooting. and once again when they hit the HIDs.

tried this brand of antiwilt (cant remember name right now) i got on ebay ...but it roasted the cuts. 40oz bottle in hindsight could probably make an easy 80oz.

but neem is where its at. 
agreed+


----------



## headbender (Jun 24, 2012)

i dont know why koma has such a good rep dudes kind of an idiot his little organic schedule makes me laugh i understand supplementing with liquid organics but hes using all kind of shit that i guarantee isnt fully organic like advanced shit cmon bro if you want to act like your the shit at organics at least figure out a soil mix lol or go biocanna at least its omri!! this whole using advanced and thinking your organic is a joke tho lol!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 24, 2012)

kashmir glory (e$ko)


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 24, 2012)

I dont spray my clones at all and get 100% success.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> one of my phenos is showing color at 13 days its pretty common from pics ive seen! and the pink one smells out of this world!


ws debating on running some of subs gear after seeing the resin content so early in flower on the space dawg I have going now! Ive been eying querkle, plush berry,chernobyl, and time wreck


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 24, 2012)

wish i could find purple urkle seeds, whats the closests prob grandaddy s1 or does anyone know where to get PU seeds?


----------



## headbender (Jun 24, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I dont spray my clones at all and get 100% success.


every environment is different and that makes a huge difference in cloning success although i never have a problem i know plenty of people that do!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't know of any urkle s1's so you're prob gonna have to get a cross I'd look into querkle


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

Updated seed list 
*Alphakronik-*
Jackpot royal (full pack)
snozzberry(full pack)
sin city kush(full pack)
bubbalove(full pack)

*Bodhi-*
Goji OG(full pack)
Dream Lotus
Dank Sinatra(full pack)
La Pure Kush(full pack)
A13xA11
Apollo 11(full pack)
temple (full pack)
sunshine daydream
purple nepali highland sativa (full pack)
cali yo
89 sensi Noof(full pack)
deep blue pakistan (full pack)
cluster funk(full pack)
snow leopard (full pack)
super silver strawberry lotus
tigers milk ( waiting from tude)
orange daydream (waiting from tude)
love triangle (waiting from tude)
yo mama (waiting from tude)

*cannaventure -*
Purple Berry Diesel (full pack)
Jazz berry jam(full pack)
Blue magoo(full pack)
Purkle(full pack)

*Cali con-*
California dreaming(full pack) 
Tahoe OG(full pack) FEM
Purple Chem(full pack) FEM

*DNA-*
Pure Afghan(full pack)
Kandy Kush x Skunk(full pack)

*Delicious seeds-*
Cotton candy (full pack) FEM

*GGG-*
LemonStomper(full pack)
GrapeStomper OG(2 full packs)

*irie vibe seeds-*
Toxic blue(full pack)
Detroit diesel 
Krakatoa (full pack)

*Ken's GDP*
Grand Daddy Purple (2full packs)

*karma genetics-*
Sour jack(full pack)

*Mr.Nice-*
G13 Skunk(full pack)
G13 Widow(full pack)
Ortega(full pack)

*MOSCA-*
Sweet tooth(full pack)
blue fin(full pack)
old time moonshine (full pack)
C-99 BX(full pack)

*Next Generation-*
Blue Dynamite(full pack)
Romulan diesel(full pack)
NY purple diesel(full pack)

*Reserva Privada-*
Purple Wreck(2full packs)
skywalker kush(full pack)
sour kush(full pack)

*Rare Dankness-*
jawa(full pack)
somali taxi ride(full pack)
uv-a(full pack)
long's peak blue(full pack)
chem trail(full pack)
purple haze #2(full pack)
rare dankness (full pack)
karma bitch
purple swish(full pack)
venom og(full pack)
"4" corners(full pack)
starkiller og
Walkers kush
flo og
Ghost train haze#1(full pack)
Doc's OG(full pack)
Scott's OG(full pack)
Moonshine haze(full pack)

*Sannie shop-*
mad skunk
chocolate rain (2full pack)
ms.universe (2full pack)
killing fields F3 (full pack)
jackberry F3 (full pack) 

*sativa seeds-*
Blackberry(2full pack)

*T.H Seeds-*
Burmese kush(full pack)FEM
Sage'nn sour (full pack)FEM

*TGA-*
Dairy queen(full 5 pack)
jacks cleaner2(full 5pack)
space bomb(full 5 pack)
jack the ripper(full 5 pack)
the flav(full 5 pack)
space dawg(2full 10 pack)
ripped bubba(full 5pack)
jilly bean(full 10pack)
querkle(full 5pack)
Chernobyl(2full 5pack)
vortex(full 5 pack)
Pandora's box(2 full 5pack)
Qush(2 full 5 pack)


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 24, 2012)

Did I hear someone say girl scout 
Cookies


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 24, 2012)

lol no?

Nice list Sketch you really went all out on those RD strains or are you testing them? What's the lineage of Walkers Kush?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> every environment is different and that makes a huge difference in cloning success although i never have a problem i know plenty of people that do!


& mr bender is dead on point.

im not talking about rooting clones. with this i've no drama. 
we SOG & we root. trust this.

im talking about hardeing them off while not wilting to death in prep for HIDs (in preveg).


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> lol no?
> 
> Nice list Sketch you really went all out on those RD strains or are you testing them? What's the lineage of Walkers Kush?


I m testing for them atm. on the walkers kush I am not 100% sure but I know it's Albert walker x ?? I know that helps very little LOL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 24, 2012)

My next gen romulan is one of my favorite plants. I like next gen. I did get one herm from 5 females from 5 seeds. But I also got 2 very stable keeper quality plants. I'm definately buying another pack and a pack of romulan max, dynamite and avalon.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 24, 2012)

I did always want to try out the avalon


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

Next generation has a bunch of Sam Skunkman`s original mom and pop plants, or at least the ones he was working with whenever he gifted them. Their Sweet Skunk fits with the profile Sam tried to create (sweeter smells vs road kill skunk smells that were getting people arrested). As far as I know they have some good genetics, but of course plants die and we would never know.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 24, 2012)

headbender said:


> i dont know why koma has such a good rep dudes kind of an idiot his little organic schedule makes me laugh i understand supplementing with liquid organics but hes using all kind of shit that i guarantee isnt fully organic like advanced shit cmon bro if you want to act like your the shit at organics at least figure out a soil mix lol or go biocanna at least its omri!! this whole using advanced and thinking your organic is a joke tho lol!


OMRI has been caught taking money to certify non organic products. It is not a good label to hang your hat on. Granted I probably would never use Advanced anything unless what they had was cheaper than the competitions near identical product - which usually it is not. Certainly would never use their base ferts as they lack micronutrients and have been found to have other shit in them that is not supposed to be there (heavy metals).


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Dynamite next gen




during this past harvest; I grew out some white widow X dynamite from hillbilly beanery. Looked just like those plants there! Not bad, but as you said, not really what i need in terms of flavor.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Don't know of any urkle s1's so you're prob gonna have to get a cross I'd look into querkle


I'm sure there is someone who makes Urkle seeds these days but whether they can be obtained through the web is unknown to me. Top Shelf used to have the S1s but he had a lot of complaints of low germ rates and other issues I don't think he's even breeding commercially anymore, I know he isn't making the urkle seeds anymore though. I recently finished one and it was alright, nothing to write home about and low yield without an extended veg time. One time I had some Urkle x ATF that was out of this world. That is why I started hunting down urkle but after growing these, smoking some Deep Purple a few weeks back, and reading so many positive reviews of querkle, I think that perhaps the magic is in hybrids of it. I have grown a few querkles but they were male, but the growth seemed much faster and much better structure. The Urkle x ATF and the Urkle S1s both had male flowers on it. I believe that the strain and purps in general have a tendency towards growing bananas. You'll probably have these issues with the clone only and in the selfed seeds. So to answer your question, I got some Urkle seeds, kinda. IMHO, I would check out querkle or something different like purple peyote or ECPD. The purps will always win the BOTM competitions but rarely ever are even worth it I've found. If I could have gotten a cut of that Urkle x ATF a few years ago, I probably would still fill my garden with it, hermi flowers and all so I'm not hating or telling you it's a lost cause I'm just sharing my experiences.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> & mr bender is dead on point.
> 
> im not talking about rooting clones. with this i've no drama.
> we SOG & we root. trust this.
> ...


Once the plants have roots, they don't need the humidity anymore so the only thing I can think is that they aren't getting adequate water. If that isn't the case, than probably your light is too powerful for them. I generally go from CFL to 250 MH to 400MH but have gone straight from CFL to 400 with no issues. If your using powerful lights, try and keep them farther away from the lights until they prove they won't wilt and have some new growth. Trimming the fan leaves might be part of your problem too, they cannot deal with intense light because they don't have enough leaves and also the root system and low nutrient solution aren't suitable for intense light yet. I'm only speculating of course. I would start them out just like a seedling, CFL or far from an HID to keep them cool and allow the roots to expand. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 25, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> wish i could find purple urkle seeds, whats the closests prob grandaddy s1 or does anyone know where to get PU seeds?


Did you say purple? 



Need to get her into seed form. Need to find a stud male. Thinking of finding a good Afghani. I have a 10 pack of seedsman original afghani #1 and skunk #1. Haven't heard too much about seedsman gear. Anyone have any good thoughts? 

I was thinking of trying to get some Ortega seeds from MNS. its an NL#1 x NL#5, basically a pure afghanica, from what the description reads. I hear MNS is the place to go for good stable true breeding genes. Anyone have any thoughts?

Though!!! I do have that Aliendawg and Raskal's OG going, even the Fugu Kush. If I found a good Aliendawg, R.OG, or Blowfish Dom male, that would be some crazy stuff to cross my NYC and GDP with.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well fellas i took down my gage green testers 
had to to it sooner than i wanted due to a herm issue 
the mendo was off the chain! And purple as f-ck.
force og turned out great but the only one i wanted to keep turned out a hermie.
chemdawg all four of them at 52 day hermied 

All in all its above the norm killer smoke and cant wait to burn some.
the hermie issue doesnt sway me from gage they got great things going
and thats why we test these crosses. I have a full line up of pics to be posted
at the normal spots!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 25, 2012)

That's too bad hell! At least you got a new mendo mom! Is mendo supremp the mendo f2?


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> OMRI has been caught taking money to certify non organic products. It is not a good label to hang your hat on. Granted I probably would never use Advanced anything unless what they had was cheaper than the competitions near identical product - which usually it is not. Certainly would never use their base ferts as they lack micronutrients and have been found to have other shit in them that is not supposed to be there (heavy metals).


lol wheres the proof i myself know alot of products that have been dropped by omri so why wouldnt they pay them off lol bio bizz being one of them! and i dont really care about an omri cert but advanced lol are you kidding theyve been caught how many times lying about whats in their products shit go look at integral hydro youll never touch advanced again lol my real point was feed the soil but since he started with chems he usess the same methods, simply mixing a good soil could get him pretty close to the end of flower maybe a little supplementation towards the end, but relying on bottled nutes completely and staying actually organic cant really happen!


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

no mendo supremo is mendo montage x grande supremo


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Once the plants have roots, they don't need the humidity anymore so the only thing I can think is that they aren't getting adequate water. If that isn't the case, than probably your light is too powerful for them. I generally go from CFL to 250 MH to 400MH but have gone straight from CFL to 400 with no issues. If your using powerful lights, try and keep them farther away from the lights until they prove they won't wilt and have some new growth. Trimming the fan leaves might be part of your problem too, they cannot deal with intense light because they don't have enough leaves and also the root system and low nutrient solution aren't suitable for intense light yet. I'm only speculating of course. I would start them out just like a seedling, CFL or far from an HID to keep them cool and allow the roots to expand. Sometimes less is more.


this is not true at all if you clone in a dome your plants will be acclimated too high humidity levels in a low humidity environment removal of the dome will cause wilting and curling of leaves in minutes. they need to be hardened like plants going outdoors but with increasing intervals of dome off time this last round a buddy of mine planted all his rooted clones in smart pots and went to bed next morning half were completely wilted and dead he called me freaking saying he needed cuts, when i got there his humidity in the room was 29% some of the clones handled it but others didnt, rooted or not after weeks in a humid dome its really tough on plants to receive lower humdidty levels!

oh and prof p is coming out with a BLUE MAGOO BX called blue heron FUCK YA!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

From what i read the mendo supremo will carry alot of the mendo montage traits so purp is a for sure thing!
the chem seems very hermie prone, but the smoke looks kill!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 25, 2012)

Ya excited about the blue heron. Already got the Caramel Kandy Kush and Carmel Cough. Want to get the MT Huckel Berry to. Did read all about what PP was saying about CV Blue Magoo my buddy has been trying to veg. His CV BMxJBJ and it's so slow it's crazy. And PP said there was Blue Goo going around that won't veg. So that sucks. But ya BM even B~Man was saying how he loved it. I bet grabs a pack and starts some Magic.

Cloning is my thing. I used to have to keep up with 200 a week. Sold them for a living for several years. Now I just do 36 a week. I can root a Popsicle stick. If I start seeing a problem hardening off maybe environment maybe sensitive strain. I root in a dome that I actually tape shut. So the humidity is way high u take them
Out of there to 50% or less RH ur
Going to have a problem LOL.
I first pick my Best rooted (most strains 10-14 days)(98% always by 21) out of the dome and place them in another flat with the 72 slotted insert which I use in all my flats. And put a dome on and dnt tape it for about 24 hours make sure ur medium doesn't dry out. Then I transplant and make sure u dnt have any fans or air movement on them and u should be good. But another thing I've done and I have had to do With my GSxOG cause they are sensitive to EVERYthing is I transplant them and place them
In a flat and put the dome on for a few days and let the roots take
Over and then they are good. Not one problem. No air Movement is key even a ceiling fan will mess them up. I know this thread ain't about all this sorry. Just thought I would chim in.


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

what chem cross were you testing hell?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 25, 2012)

TSS I have Exudus Chez I got for free LastWood  and I bought Sour Apple. But I won a Auction over @Zon for the Sour Banana 5pk $200. I tried one at a time. I scuffed soaked. Scraped the seeds with my nail. Talk about hard. #2 cracked but the tap root popped out green. #1&#3 nothin. The seeds looked ok. I got #4 to pop though I soaked that bitch 5 days LOL. Till it cracked, figured it drown but no stood to atention but it's a bit of a mutant. LOL cant win with the fuckin things. It's on it's 3 rd node. I have one bean left. Idk going to see what happens sucks $200 bucks. All the PU seeds not cracking was not brought to my attention until after lol. Live and learn. 3P has been MIA ever sense. So Figured I would drop this before someone buys any PU S1's soak the hell out of those bitches cause they are hard maybe from the way Fems are made IDK. But I wouldn't spend ur hard earned money on them. Just FYI

T~P


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Did you say purple?
> 
> View attachment 2227072
> 
> ...


I got a pack of Ortega my local friend


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> this is not true at all if you clone in a dome your plants will be acclimated too high humidity levels in a low humidity environment removal of the dome will cause wilting and curling of leaves in minutes. they need to be hardened like plants going outdoors but with increasing intervals of dome off time this last round a buddy of mine planted all his rooted clones in smart pots and went to bed next morning half were completely wilted and dead he called me freaking saying he needed cuts, when i got there his humidity in the room was 29% some of the clones handled it but others didnt, rooted or not after weeks in a humid dome its really tough on plants to receive lower humdidty levels!
> 
> oh and prof p is coming out with a BLUE MAGOO BX called blue heron FUCK YA!!!


Like you said, if the plants are going to wilt, they will do so almost immediately. I never recommended taking the dome off and than going to bed, but with low light levels and a little attention they should be able to adapt quickly. I can remove the dome after only a couple days and my cuts don't wilt, even without roots, and I don't live in a humid area. Gradually increasing airflow inside the dome or exposing them for a couple hours at a time and misting or replacing the dome when/if they wilt should do the trick. Now that you mention it though, I do remember getting a clone a couple years ago that wilted on me and had roots. All I did was put a dome over it and put it under a cfl for a couple days and it was good to go. There was not a ton of humidity-no water condensation on the dome or standing water in the tray, but it was just enough from keeping it from wilting.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

exodus cheese x c99 beans have been found. 

seems like these seeds dont want to leave a certain town on the right (east) coast. 

a trek down I95 seems almost inevitable.

with mad integrity as ususal ...& if you need to trade pork chop recipes with a stand up guy ...jkahn always uber reliable.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> when i got there his humidity in the room was 29% some of the clones handled it but others didnt, rooted or not after weeks in a humid dome its really tough on plants to receive lower humdidty levels!


That's your problem - 29% RH. You must live high up in the mountains or in a desert to see it _that_ low.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I was thinking of trying to get some Ortega seeds from MNS.


Believe Attitude has one pack left of Ortega and Medicine Man in stock atm...

_edit_: I'm wrong. they've got a handful of each.


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> That's your problem - 29% RH. You must live high up in the mountains or in a desert to see it _that_ low.


lol i know thats why i was providing an example haha


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

travietry said:


> To jest najbardziej gowniany portal: gowniany portal


^great... spam....


I would however like to see some Polish big boobs though!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 25, 2012)

and thats what it feels like to get spammed folks


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

personally , i dont think RH has everything to do with cuts wilting after they are rooted in an attempt to harden them off.

not saying it doesnt play a roll... cause it does. still , im inclined to believe that a cutting's root mass (established , new) vs. material to keep alive (leaf , stem , any new growth) in something like a small cube (or rooter) needs to be very well established before hardening off can begin.

never ever had this problem in bubble cloners all the while making huge beards... & always w/o a dome ...& transplanted straight to tray #1 under 600w.

only having this issue with rapid rooters (nothing to do with brand) and domes. 

i just set up a bubble cloner to test my theory. gonna grab 14 cuts in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.

either way i need to solve the problem FAST ...& went ahead with 2.5 x 2.5 rockwool blocks with holes to get my root zone bulked up before transplant to flower. 

imma soak those rw blocks in myco tea and transplant my rooters into them.

gonna root & veg as many as possibe ...and keep veg'd cuts at the ready production style. 

working on it


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

i got a new strain from Next Generation called Grapefruit Guava...anyone know about it?

the guava is supposed to be a clone only out of NY


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 25, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> wish i could find purple urkle seeds, whats the closests prob grandaddy s1 or does anyone know where to get PU seeds?


Top shelf has urkle s1s I believe. They haven't been in stock in a grip tho

But if would say try the querkle. Seems that everyone really likes her. 

Damn hellraizer that sucks. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

gud did you ever flower your gage testers i noticed your thread over at gage you seemed pretty pissed about gage gear ive only heard positive things so far was the smoke any good?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if it possible to post pics with my IPhone?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah with photobucket or tapatalk


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> gud did you ever flower your gage testers i noticed your thread over at gage you seemed pretty pissed about gage gear ive only heard positive things so far was the smoke any good?


nothing. those plants did nothing. never seen anything like it. world's longest sex & re-veg ...which wasted months of my time & dedicated grow space.

its not their fault, no way, same with e$ko ...though im not running any more of his untested gear ever. never ever never never. 

fuck test gear. 

outside the fact i run production, my clients are left wanting if im not producing , & "testing" isnt helping my bottom line whatsoever , i see no honor in doing that shit when you (the grower) pay all the way till harvest.

like free beans such a gift. fuck me please.

gage rocks & , with plenty of fat reviews , people dig their gear.

my opinion isnt about the gear as much as im not testing for anyone. least m4k gave me the space to do my thing & that's much appreciated.

i need to make herb , not play with strains. 

people can talk whatever shit they like... but sweet seeds aint never let me down


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 25, 2012)

I almost bought the ortega. But its not the original. Even says in the ad.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> people can talk whatever shit they like... but sweet seeds aint never let me down


I'd like to give their Psychodelica(sp?) a run. Seems like a good Romulan alternative...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I'd like to give their Psychodelica(sp?) a run. Seems like a good Romulan alternative...


I was looking at Cream Caramel and Sweet Afghani Delicious

u grow any of these?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

double white is the bomb.

skunky-est weed i ever smoked & dank dank (2x).

its like a skunk shot a stank nut right in your mouth. 

veg is fast, clones great, stretches 2x, great yield, 8 weeks from clone, super rock hard nugz, no PM issues, & frosted yummy goodness.

1/4pz gone in 60 seconds. clammering for more of that double whizzle.

glad i saved a cut from the trash , almost unbelievable.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

DW (sweet seeds) full monty


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

yours looks better than the advertised picture



gudkarma said:


> DW (sweet seeds) full monty


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Higher Medz again.*


thanks dude !

first time ...12 rooted clones directly into flower netted 10 zips dry product.

under the dome about 8 to 10 days now , my next run should be DW ...cant wait to preveg these childrens 7 to 10 days


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

hey gud, have you ever grown Cream Caramel or Sweet Afghani Delicious from sweet seeds?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

I had Mohan Ram witch is (White Widow x S.A.D. S1 (sweet Afghan Delicious)) and Black Jack (Jack Herer x Black Domina)

I did like the Mohan Ram a little the black jack pheno I had never ended up finishing on me... took her to 10 weeks still had clear trich's


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

Cool...i might hold out on those then...just go for the elite stuff instead

time to roll a spliff of some of the last of my G-String milf
Jah Know!!!


----------



## rollajoint (Jun 25, 2012)

raskal havnt dropped his sh*T on the tude yet have he lads ?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> raskal havnt dropped his sh*T on the tude yet have he lads ?


nope, but it's available at sowamazing


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

no neither.

i have SAD on my list of fem. shit to get at. 
most definitely. 7 weeker green poison too.

another 7 weeker, bigfoot just went into sprout mode which is nice.
hopefully one of these cracks will take.

ET grapefruit krush = sprout and peter out.
one & done type bean , freebie ... why me?

i cracked a dinafem blue hash to replace. watch this (literally) shit blow up 

gogi og in my hand, not going high end till i figure out my issue(s).


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 25, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I almost bought the ortega. But its not the original. Even says in the ad.


I hear it's incredible smoke, few hermi reports.

But I can't get an answer why 2 pure NL crossed is called Ortega?
No one seems to know, but I don't believe it's from Ortega at all.


Cracked a c99 from DrGT whoot!
And g13 labs blueberry auto,
( I loved the taste of their blueberry gum an pineapple express solid company IMHO)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> no neither.
> 
> i have SAD on my list of fem. shit to hit. most definitely.
> 
> ...



i grew a grapefruit krush freebie i got too and it was terrible...somehow it had like 4x stretch, gave nice big buds but flavor and high was terrible

hope you get better results


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 25, 2012)

Its the same cross as the original ortega but woth a different parent. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> what chem cross were you testing hell?


Chemdawg x grape stomper og


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

between pulls and kinda needy :

anybody have a 6" inline fan they want to rid from their stash ?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 25, 2012)

Can somebody please help me figure out what this is. I can't figure it out. My plants in my main tent did this right after I added seagreen the first time. So I thought that was it. But this plant was super healthy and hasn't had seagreen for a grip. So now I'm not so sure. It starts at the top of plant. Pretty much stays at the top. And it completely kills plants. Im stumped.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Sea green turned my roots black in my hydro! I am trying to recover the plant with bene root tea and low ppm.









Also fed it to my outdoor clones with no adverse effects.



Did you apply foliar feedings? Are you using LED or any other exotic lighting source?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

*JJFOURTWENTY's Seed Inventory* (as of 6/_28_/2012) - Regular Seeds:

[full pack] Gage Green - Cerebus Bastards (New York OG x Inferno Haze)
[full pack] Gage Green - Cerebus Bastards (New York OG x Inferno Haze)
[full pack] Gage Green - Harleem (ECSD x Anesthesia)
[half pack] Gage Green - Flight 813 (8 Miles High x G13 Skunk)
[full pack] Gage Green - Flying Hammer (Herijuana x Anesthesia)
[full pack] Gage Green - Columbian Gold Bastards (landrace)
[full pack] Bodhi - Gogi OG (Nepali OG x Snowlotus)
[full pack] Bodhi - Afkansastan x X18 Pakistani
[full pack] Bodhi - Tiger's Milk (Pre '91 Bubba x Appalachia)
[full pack] Bodhi - Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia)
[full pack] Cannaventure - Garlic Breath (Tenn. Hogsbreath x Chem D)
[full pack] House of Funk - Green Python (Green Crack x Burmese)
[full pack] Hazeman - Elephant Stomper (Purple Elephant x Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow)
[full pack] Hazeman - '88 G13 Hash Plant
[full pack] Cannobi - Area '91 ('91 Chemdawg x Aliendawg)
[full pack] Cannobi - Alien Reunion (Alien OG x Aliendawg)
[full pack] Cali Connection - Tahoe OG (SFV OG x Tahoe)
[full pack] Mosca Cinderella 99 BX-1
[full pack] Serious Seeds - Warlock (Skunk #1 x Afghani)
[half pack] Serious Seeds - Biddy's Sister (Early Skunk x Sensi Star)
[full pack] Trichome Jungle - Kalishnapple Kush (Kalishnapple x OG Kush x Mantis )
[full pack] Next Generation - Grape God
[full pack] Next Generation - Romulan
[full pack] 303 - Bio-Diesel (Sensi-Star x Sour Diesel x Original Diesel x ECSD)
[full pack] Rare Dankness - Venom OG (Poison OG X RD #1)
[full pack] Rare Dankness - GTH #1 (Ghost OG x Neville's Wreck)
[half pack] Alphakronik - White Diamonds (The White x Spacequeen)
[half pack] Alphakronik - Jackpot Royale (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen)
[full pack] Seed Depot freebie - G13 Haze
[full pack] Seed Depot freebie - G13 Haze
[2] TGA Subcool - Chernobyl (Train Wreck x Trinity x Jack's Cleaner x Space Queen)
[4] Connoisseur - Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze
[4] TH Seeds - Lambo (Jamaican Haze X Jamaican Purple X Super Afghan)
[1] TH Seeds - Darkstar (Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif)

Feminized Seeds:

[1] G13 Labs - OG13 
[2] G13 Labs - Pineapple Express
[1] G13 Labs - Sour AK (Sour Diesel x AK-47)
[2] Reserva Privada - Kandy Kush (OG Kush x Trainwreck)
[1] Samsara - Flash Babylon auto (Lowryder x Northern Lights)
[2] Cali Connection - Blue Dream Haze
[1] DNA - Connie Chung (L.A. Confidential x G13 Haze)
[1] DNA - Sour Cream (Original Sour Diesel x G13 Haze)
[2] Barney's Farm - Pineapple Chunk (Pineapple x Skunk #1 x Cheese)
[2] Barney's Farm - auto Blue Mammoth (AK-47 X Blueberry X Ruderalis)
[2] Barney's Farm - Critical Kush (Critical Mass X OG Kush)
[3] Delicious Seeds - La Diva (Blue Berry x Diavolo)
[2] Delicious Seeds - Critical Jack Herer (Critical Mass x Jack Herer)
[1] Delicious Seeds - Fruity Chronic Juice (Chronic x White Widow)
[1] Delicious Seeds - auto Northern Light Blue (Northern Light Blue auto x Blueberry auto)
[1] Emerald Triangle - Emerald Jack (Jack Herer x Emerald OG)
[1] Emerald Triangle - Grapefruit Kush (Grapefruit x Bubba)
[1] Emerald Triangle - Trinity Kush ('76 Afghan x Master Kush)
[2] World of Seeds - Afghan Kush Ryder
[1] World of Seeds - Afghan Kush x Skunk
[1] World of Seeds - Madness (South Brazilian x Cinderella 99/Matanuska)
[1] World of Seeds - Strawberry Blue (Pure Strawberry x New Blue Line)
[1] World of Seeds - Northern Lights x Big Bud auto
[1] CH9 - Super Haze (SSH x a bunch of other stuff)
[1] CH9 - Critical Mass 33 (Critical Mass x Jack 33)
[1] CH9 - Cluster (Amsterdam Flame X ERSB)
[2] Dinafem - Auto Cheese (Critical x Cheese)
[2] Dinafem - Diesel (Mexican x Afghani) 
[1] Dinafem - Super Silver (Haze x Skunk/Northern Lights) 
[1] Dinafem - Deep Grapefruit (Blueberry x Grapefruit) 
[1] Dinafem - Power Kush (Afghani x Skunk #1) 
[1] Dinafem - White Siberian (White Widow x AK-47)
[1] Dinafem - Blue Widow (Blueberry x White Widow)
[1] Dinafem - Blue Hash (Blueberry x California Hash Plant)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

hey karma,
that problem looks like a Zinc deficiency..not sure tho


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe Mag def. with the curling and shit, 

I would throw that seagreen shit in the garbage, then hit em with a 1/4-1/2 gram Epsom salt per gallon. Add it to 1/2 strength nutes and have plenty of runoff, almost like a flush.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

Idk I'm not noticing any problems incurring with the use of Seagreen but also not noticing any benefits except maybe.. maybe no burn.. cuz I haven't seen even the slightest bit of burn this round at all... and usually I do scorch a leaf here and there. But not sure if it's helping me at all either?

Karma for that problem you posted if it was me I'd water with 2tsp epsom salts and let her dry out a bit.. then foliar feed with Earth Juice Microblast. That regiment has helped me out when I had a problem similar to yours. I'd post pics at Nettics and let P Jennings have a look.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats a burn in my opion, if it were a def it would work from the bottom up! That claw look is almost always a burn.
hey karma can you pm or tell me more of how or what your using? Soil,hydro and medium/nutes?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

don't think it could be Mag. because that starts closer to the bottom of the plant in veg and flower then works its way up
when a Mag. deficiency then reaches the top it usually looks more lime green than yellow


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

my kind of music video!!!

[video=youtube;e3Zq_kqxk2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3Zq_kqxk2g[/video]


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Top shelf has urkle s1s I believe. They haven't been in stock in a grip tho
> 
> But if would say try the querkle. Seems that everyone really likes her.
> 
> Damn hellraizer that sucks. Thanks for the heads up


Yea I was eyeing those at the zon but prob gna go with querkle or deep purple? Seems guys like querkle more though.


TheLastWood said:


> Yeah with photobucket or tapatalk


Is that SAfe to use?


SCARHOLE said:


> I hear it's incredible smoke, few hermi reports.
> 
> But I can't get an answer why 2 pure NL crossed is called Ortega?
> No one seems to know, but I don't believe it's from Ortega at all.
> ...


Im running DRGT SOUR DEISEL s1 myself she's floppy as hell so far
G-13 labs Pinapple expresse is a vigorous and very stable plant for a feminized seed! I also have there sour candy which I keep burning lol still trying to dial that one!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah hellraizer I was thinking maybe a burn. But I was worried it was some kinda pest or fungus I don't know about. They aren't defecient I'm pretty sure. I did just top dress with fox farm fruit and flower. And this plant and my others went from looking great to shit fast. Other than that not one thing has been added or changed since 3/28 when I used sea green. Other than that it's just r/o water with a product called zyme alive in my water. But that's been in there water for ever. And they looked great. I grow in coco. 

Thanks batman I was gonna ask p Jennings for sure.

Yeah blissfest I was thinking I need to flush em real good too

Thanks anyone else as well for your opinion and help


----------



## BirdDawg (Jun 25, 2012)

Just got area 91 from crom... Stoked


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

look out for hermies if you're growing Holy Grail Kush...just pulled 1 today. got lucky too, saw it first on the clone in my veg room then checked the plant


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Sea green turned my roots black in my hydro! I am trying to recover the plant with bene root tea and low ppm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that right there is why you dont use organic stuff in hydro, i know i know it says you can use it in hydro, so does bio bizz doesnt mean its a good idea too many things for bacteria to feed on be them good or bad!
that right there is why i never tried hydro that and coco with chems can have growth rates just as fast without all the risks of hydro, i stick with dirt now used to love coco but now im all about the flavor which i found lacking with coco!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> holy shit that right there is why you dont use organic stuff in hydro, i know i know it says you can use it in hydro, so does bio bizz doesnt mean its a good idea too many things for bacteria to feed on be them good or bad!
> that right there is why i never tried hydro that and coco with chems can have growth rates just as fast without all the risks of hydro, i stick with dirt now used to love coco but now im all about the flavor which i found lacking with coco!


you use pro mix or dirt?


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

i run two schedules both with the same base soil which is vital earth's manna mix which is a coco based organic soil. i use house and garden for most of my plants with other additives, and i also run a few organic everytime for myself for those i use the same soil with a bunch of shit mixed into it its a very hot mix when im done and can easily get me four weeks into flower in a 5 gallon pot and it makes the tastiest herb ive ever smoked!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> i run two schedules both with the same base soil which is vital earth's manna mix which is a coco based organic soil. i use house and garden for most of my plants with other additives, and i also run a few organic everytime for myself for those i use the same soil with a bunch of shit mixed into it its a very hot mix when im done and can easily get me four weeks into flower in a 5 gallon pot and it makes the tastiest herb ive ever smoked!


 nice! im about to run some super soil and roots organic soil but I also run dyna gro in promix and in hydro Flood and drain cant wait to try the super soil though suppose to full of flavor


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

I need to start playing around with soil and ditch the liquid ferts.. at least on a few subjects.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 25, 2012)

I think I'm going to make the jump to the TLO recipe once the book comes out and I have read it. I have the recipe now. But I'm holding off.


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

super soil is ok but lacking in certain areas youll need to add kelp meal and more azomite to his mix the amount of azomite sub uses is pointless lol i would also swicth half of the high p gauno in his mix which he uses a 0-4-0 or 0-5-0 for guanokalong which has a very high cal mag content for guano.


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

the tlo just has far too many ingredients it would take me forever to source al that shit lol, it does sound like a great method though!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

Currently rippin' on some AK from the last harvest (all-T8 grow)...


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

if you guys havnt heard of clinton fearon go check him out hes sick used to play with the gladiators back in the day true music hes up in my area alot ive had the pleasure of seein him live a few times dudes a legend!!!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> super soil is ok but lacking in certain areas youll need to add kelp meal and more azomite to his mix the amount of azomite sub uses is pointless lol i would also swicth half of the high p gauno in his mix which he uses a 0-4-0 or 0-5-0 for guanokalong which has a very high cal mag content for guano.


I actualy used a jaimacan seabird guano i believe it was 0-12-0! I do have kelp meal and some karanja cake, and a bunch of organic stuff if needed


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

add half cup of azomite per bag of soil and kelp meal at the same rate as the blood and bone meals. i use the micronized azomite if you can find that!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

mendo montage f2s
heres the GRAPE MIKE N NIKE PHENO


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 25, 2012)

View attachment 2228365

Come to Butthead!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> if you guys havnt heard of clinton fearon go check him out hes sick used to play with the gladiators back in the day true music hes up in my area alot ive had the pleasure of seein him live a few times dudes a legend!!!


yea he is...i have all of gladiators and his solo albums...just got his newest acoustic album too
i'm also a reggae dj


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea he is...i have all of gladiators and his solo albums...just got his newest acoustic album too
> i'm also a reggae dj


WHHHAAATTTTT i love it! glad to see someone else who knows and loves his beautiful music if your ever in the states get at me brotha! he actually stays right in my area!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 2228363View attachment 2228364View attachment 2228368View attachment 2228373View attachment 2228379View attachment 2228370View attachment 2228371View attachment 2228365View attachment 2228366View attachment 2228367View attachment 2228376View attachment 2228378View attachment 2228380View attachment 2228381View attachment 2228382
> 
> mendo montage f2s
> heres the GRAPE MIKE N NIKE PHENO


Very nice work HR!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

will definitely link u up bro...hopefully soon too!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for checkem out fm


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

BirdDawg said:


> Just got area 91 from crom... Stoked


The Alien Reunion looks good too. I wish I had the extra "$" but I gotta hold off on buyin beans for a few weeks. Camera lens is my first priority. I'm starting a harvest here in about 2 weeks. 

Meanwhile Dankhouse Strawberry Alien Kush Re do might be in order. Besides Pisces, if I was gonna gamble on another breeder as of right now.. I'd be snatchin up some more Dankhouse gear. The Blockhead/Alien/Chem/Stawberry crosses are delightful. Strawberry Alien Kush was really good. I'd love to try a Strawberry Diesel. Other wants of mine include Dutchgrown Seeds Arctic Storm & Oger99 (wanted Dutchgrown's Killer Queen Redux but I have a nice Killer Queen cut rooting for me as we speak at my boys house), also Carpe Diem's Roswell, Spice of Life Bluebonic, Hybrids from Hell's Erdpurt... I could list things I want all day, lol.

The Original Diesel cut I wanted fell through I think. But Grape Stomper, Killer Queen, & Ghost OG = Mine

I was contemplating putting cuts of the grape stomper and ghost OG in a closet on a very off light cycle under CFLs just to harvest some of that fem pollen.. just for fun. I could think of a million things I could chuck that at but I'm pretty sure SpaceDawg would come first. 

I don't think I'm going to run this Lucas Method Flora nute line again. Gonna go back to Botanicare nutes/Epsom Salts for all my dietary needs. 

Stoked about Timewreck. Timewreck, Chernobyl, Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Fantasy Island throwdown is gonna start in one week-ish. 
Oh and Fuck the DEA. and Fuck Hazey, and Fuck Seagreen for not proving to me it does anything, and most of all Fuck You to my Ex Girlfriend who can't leave me the fuck alone cuz she's acting like a crack addict over some Boxin. Shit is under my tounge and the rest I'ma bang if I want to bitch. Fucking c*nt won't get off my nuts and begs me for shit.. anything she can get her hands on just to get a little break from sobriety. It makes me sick. I actually gave the bitch my last gram of Space Princess last week and instead of a thank you I get calls asking for more, more, more. I'm gonna abstain from seein bitches for a while. They aint nothin but problems. <-- Major Batman Venting

Got my big ass Phat Filter 12"x39" crankin on Medium High via the Speedster/Canfan 12" H.O. Whhhhhhhooooshhh. First time I ever ran a filter. I used to just rely on the Uvonaire Ozone generators and my good looks to fight the fight of staying safe and not getting caught. I figured even tho I do look good I should probably rely on something a little more smart and not leave my fate to chance. 

Got a couple days off here in the Batcave. Relaxin and gettin faded. Crankin a Nine Inch Nails bootleg I just downloaded and sippin on a tall glass of Juice.. the sun just went down.. got all night to just chill. I have been busting my ass lately. Chillin is nice.



SketchyGrower said:


> I need to start playing around with soil and ditch the liquid ferts.. at least on a few subjects.


Blasphemy! LOL. I'm not that brave.

Ohh and Hellraizer that shit is nice!


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

i want to see you run those cannalope glitch hell the pics are just amazing!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> add half cup of azomite per bag of soil and kelp meal at the same rate as the blood and bone meals. i use the micronized azomite if you can find that!


Thanks for that I'll add these to the other half of the batch


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> i want to see you run those cannalope glitch hell the pics are just amazing!


There in the mail  i got a new bunch of ggg gear to run to!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> add half cup of azomite per bag of soil and kelp meal at the same rate as the blood and bone meals. i use the micronized azomite if you can find that!


Will greensand work instead of kelp?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

Another thing about the Seagreen.. you would think if it had adverse reactions to the plants they would herm. I don't have a single nanner. Just an observation.. but then again I don't see a benefit and I'm thinking back to that article Rev wrote about too much Humic Acid being a bad thing. Wondering if I should discontinue the use of it, or do a side by side to see if I notice a fucking thing. Idk. That's the thing about additives., most are worthless and unless conducting an experiment using side by side documented trial.. you'll never know if you're pouring money down the drain every time you use them. 

I'm using Flora Micro, Flora Bloom, Beastie Bloomz, Liquid Koolbloom, Bud Candy, and Seagreen as of late. I'm getting decent allright results besides the A11's. I think the A11 might go the more I think about it because it's so high maintenance.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Will greensand work instead of kelp?


I would think greensand would be a more proper replacement of azomite, rather than Kelp.


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Will greensand work instead of kelp?


 im not to sure but i think greensand is very slow release kelp is alot better imo
and what batman said! but azomite is the shit fuck greensand lol!


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

The Seed Depot, anyone know what the June promo code is? I deleted my e-mail and cant remember, any help would be cool, thanks


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to go to the Post Office to pick up my sannie order and I got the Mt Hood Huckleberry freebies but I only recieved one order of CR instead of two. This is the second time in a row the same thing has happened sicne having to sign for your beans


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 25, 2012)

I realy have a problem with ordering seeds lol it's getting bad! Even though I said I wouldn't buy tga gear after his rant 
I have space dawgs going now And it looks like straight fire! I'm gna order a couple more from hemp depot and get some freebies out of it
can u guys recc a good strain of his that gives energy but won't make me paranoid?


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> and I'm thinking back to that article Rev wrote about too much Humic Acid being a bad thing. Wondering if I should discontinue the use of it, or do a side by side to see if I notice a fucking thing.


do you remember why the Rev noted this?

what's his reasoning?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> do you remember why the Rev noted this?
> 
> what's his reasoning?


https://www.rollitup.org/organics/510393-rev-full-shit-about-humic.html

"Some mellow chelation happens when you use molasses in a true living organic tea: again, all good at those levels. But whenever you pour on the chelation acids, especially ascorbic acid (vitamin c), humic acid, and fulvic acid, you do some serious harm to the microbial bio-equilibrium of your living container mix by killing many bacteria throughout"


"When you use a regular regiment of highly chelated liquid organic nutrients, in containers, I call that "Soup Style" organics growing. If you try and use that philosophy of force feeding (chelating) the plants using organic acids like humic, fulvic, and ascorbic acids, in a living container soil mix, you will severely damage the whole bio-equilibrium and destroy all the supernatural qualities your livings soil mix would otherwise be capable of."


"When you are growing true living organics style using a living soil mix in your containers, then you DO NOT (emphasis the author's) want to use any heavily chelated liquid organic nutrients on that soil mix, ever, not even once. 


"I hear about this problem...the plants seem to starve and yields hurt fairly badly. You are either adding raw phosphorous, or you are killing your microlife with straight chelated liquid nutrient additions..."


"I don't think HPS bulbs work very well with a living soil mix and cannabis when it comes to growing, and especially late flowering. What you are looking for here is a mini version of natural sunlight in your growing lamps, however, since that isn't possible yet, I have found Eye Blue Metal Halide spectrum to be the closest. And it works awesome for flowering; and growing too, when using a living soil mix like true living organics preaches. If you feel the need to use a HPS light, get one that is more balanced with enhanced blue spectrum elements".


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

Kinda want that 10% off gig at Seed Depot, anyone know the code? Dont know why JB changes the fucking thing every month, just to fuck with us probably, LOL!


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

I love a 1000 watt MH in my bud room, it is in the center of 4 1000 watt HPS, kinda like the 5 on a dice.

I think it gives the room a better spectrum than just straight HPS? 

Fuck, who knows, LOL!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> ...I have space dawgs going now And it looks like straight fire! I'm gna order a couple more from hemp depot and get some freebies out of it can u guys recc a good strain of his that gives energy but won't make me paranoid?


Apollo 13Bx and Spacedawg <-- those

Everything else = They're all coming to get you...!!



lol well maybe that's not entirely true. Agent Orange was pretty in the middle... but the heavy hitters, JTR, JCII, SQ, Chernobyl not so much anti anxiety... but very potent and smell like heaven.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

*Not sure why I am even thinking about the next genetics I want to crack open... but, here is what I have narrowed down to choose from. any suggestions?


Bodhi-*
Goji OG(full pack)
Dank Sinatra(full pack)
La Pure Kush(full pack)
Apollo 11(full pack)
snow leopard (full pack)
tigers milk ( waiting from tude)

*GGG-*
GrapeStomper OG(2 full packs)



*MOSCA-*
blue fin(full pack)
old time moonshine (full pack)


*Sannie shop-*
chocolate rain (2full pack)
killing fields F3 (full pack)


*TGA-*
Dairy queen(full 5 pack)
space bomb(full 5 pack)
jack the ripper(full 5 pack)
jilly bean(full 10pack)
querkle(full 5pack)
Chernobyl(2full 5pack)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 25, 2012)

Well the Spacedawg will be kinda a waste IMO 

Chernobyl for sure Sketch!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

kudos batman! interesting read. where did you get that? are those comments related to the book the Rev is writing?

dont agree with all his assertions w/o some proof (of his acidic claim especially) but something speaks to me in that excerpt. 

maybe its the less humics/fulvics position. seems better to me as well. oddly with both in the nute stash , i've steered away cause they fuck up long term PH stability & slime up my ebb/flow rezzies.

nevertheless, liquid karma (which we both love) is acidic w/ a ph of 3.5 (ish) and surely falls into the rev's "don't use" category. i do note that he doesn't say not not to use... lol ...just not "pour on" lots. 

im still using LK by the way 

the blue light comment... is ...well ...on point imo.

i run two hps & two mh in flower myself. little blue light make dem nugz tight.

wish i could afford those horti blues.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

i vote "la pure kush" sketch


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on some Pisces-Funkberry and Candy Queen, the shit looks to be the real deal


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well the Spacedawg will be kinda a waste IMO
> 
> Chernobyl for sure Sketch!!


that and Pandora's box have been close to being cracked on a few occasions already..lol just never seem to follow threw on those 


scenario

I have to choose from 

Pandora's box,Chernobyl and Querkle 

obvious answer being Critical Sensi Star.... ?!? conclusion... when choosing from three TGA strains the obvious answer is to choose a completely different company entirely LOL! now that is GantZ logic at it's best....(GaNtZ is a manga btw)


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

did you find that promo code bliss?


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

headbender said:


> did you find that promo code bliss?


Yeah, it is "DEPOT", LOL! 

Fuckin JB should just keep that 10% promo code the same every month, why does he want us to think so much


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 25, 2012)

wouldnt it be FAT to get a clone easy critical+ 7-8 wk nug making machine that's way way way sensistar dom in the smoke, crystal, and dank traits.

with a touch of fruity yum yum.

i just jizzed.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 25, 2012)

Man this flodawg is gonna be my biggest yielder. Nice and frosty. But one of my a11 phenos is caked. Woll throw some a11 pics in my flodawg journal next update....... also transplanted my pinkdawg#1s and white strawberry diesels and about to flip soon. ...... this new hydro shop is always out of botanicare coco. I tried this new stuff (not cheaper) but its coco chips. Looks high quality. Way way more coarse. ill probably have to water more but hopefully see faster growth.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wouldnt it be FAT to get a clone easy critical+ 7-8 wk nug making machine that's way way way sensistar dom in the smoke, crystal, and dank traits.
> 
> with a touch of fruity yum yum.
> 
> i just jizzed.


Yep, and fill a warehouse with about 5000 of them


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Yep, and fill a warehouse with about 5000 of them


don't put limits on yourself


----------



## blissfest (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys probably know, but Jimmy Nitz, Pisces Genetics, dropped some nice lookin gear at Seed Depot,


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a seed embargo going atm only bodhi and GGG have trade agreements with my...... buuuuut!! if I were to be buying anything I would want to try out the Kush Inc.,Romulan Dawg, Samsquamch , Candy Queen & Funkberry


For anyone that wants to follow along 
https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/538842-room-progress.html


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 25, 2012)

the collective have a good promo for Pisces...buy any pack and get a pack of Hindu Blue free
finally bought my Vic's High and Purple Tahoe Alien


----------



## taaldow (Jun 25, 2012)

*Just pulled the trigger on some *Alien Reunion and  Area 91 - Cannobi Genetics


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm such a sucker for names... the Purple Tahoe Aline sounds amazing.


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

i want the cannobi gear but i dont know if i want to fuck with the seed depot again!


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

go on google and type mama bear rescues cub from garage this clip is crazy!


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

what do you guys think should i grab the canobi gear?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

between area 91 and alien reunion?


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

well ya but id grab both lol just seeing what you guys think of cannobi?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 25, 2012)

If I were buying for my collection I'd probably just save for a bodhi drop... I don't know anything about them tho so, my opinion would be pointless 

I'd buy alien reunion tho...LOL


----------



## headbender (Jun 25, 2012)

wow the pics crom used in his parentage thread arent even his the alien kush isnt his pic and his 2nd pheno which is more tahoe leaning has the tahoe pic from the tude wtf if you put up a parentage thread SHOW US THE REAL PARENTS!!!!
i wont buy them now prolly just for that reason
ya fuck it bodhi and gage only im stickin to my guns!

and honestly his real pics look kind of shitty!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 26, 2012)

I would have grabbed some Alien Reunion, BUT the pics of the parent plants look kinda like shit. I'd rather not get any beans that came off those plants. It all looks a little too "backyard" for the price tag. Plus someone asked which pheno of Alien og was used and the response he got was, "Thanks for your purchase, if you have any questions, hit me up." Wtf, he did just "hit you up".


----------



## weaponsgradeweed (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally a thread for ppl with more invested in seeds than grow equipment


----------



## weaponsgradeweed (Jun 26, 2012)

So here it is bash away


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice beans welcome to TSCT


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

I just want to say I havnt really
Introduced myself. For this place is a movment not just a thread. I have been growing since 1995. And I have been collecting sense Feb of 2012 LoL. I found this place on page 778 and have been religously following u guys everyday ever sense. I feel I have Aquired allot of my beans because of u guys and MrC at Zon. So I just wanted to say thank you to my hero's and fellow addicts. I know I just joined but I figure after 1000's of pages I might as well start someware. Dnt care about rep or friends just the Love of This Culture. And thank you mentors! 

Ok so I got Got Alien Reunion and Area 91
Wats the deal with seed depot that I have already ordered? Headbender? Ooo Nooo!

Here is what I got collected so far for Bodhi and Gage..

Bodhi
Goji og x 4 but gave 2 away
Pure kush
Sunny D
Temple
NL5
Tiger Milk
Orange Sunshine
Love Triangle
YoMama
Affa x Pakie
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
M8/Lost Kush x Fantasy Island
Medicine Buddha x Critical Kush
Medicine Buddha x Cheach Wiz
X's from a friend ^^
Bunkernauta < the Man!
Deep Line Alchemy Series #2 x2


GGG
Sun Maiden
Grape Stomper x Joe Og x2
Lemon Stomper x2
Bright Moments x2
LA Haze
Pepe La Chem
Pepe La Dank
Burgundy
NYC HP-13 bastards x 2
Cerberus
Haarlem
Good Ideas

I want to do Pics tap talk search isn't comming up with RI I use it ZON dnt know.. I guess I'll have to bust a move on the PC...


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 26, 2012)

I have G-13's pineapple express feminized seeds and noticed a couple seats on the buds at nine weeks but no male plants in my room why is this? Can a female plant produce sends without producing sacks? From stress like heat or from the buds leaning without support?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Shit I might as well through up everything I got. Less 100's of freebies. Cause FUCK the Freebies!! Agh that felt good!
(except for MrC cause they actually do rock)

Now Dnt Laugh Please Im learning.


Bodhi
Goji og x 4 but gave 2 away
Pure kush
Sunny D
Temple
NL5
Tiger Milk
Orange Sunshine
Love Triangle
YoMama
Affa x Pakie
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
M8/Lost Kush x Fantasy Island
Medicine Buddha x Critical Kush
Medicine Buddha x Cheach Wiz
X's from a friend ^^
Bunkernauta
Deep Line Alchemy Series #2 x2

Canna Venture
Purple Berry BX1
Purkel Berry
Purple Berry X Strawberry D
Purple Berry X Fire Og
Bluemagoo X JazzBerry
JazzBerry X Stardawg
Lemon Skunk X KKSBC
Hogs Breath
Fire og X ChemD (garlic breath)
5seed Mix
ECSDx Chem D BX2
Road Kill Skunk

Dynasty Seeds
Caramel Kandy Kush
Carmel Cough

TGA
Plush Berry
Ace of Spades
Quarkel
Qush
Jack The Ripper
Cherinoble 

OGR
Fire BX x2
White S1
WiFi

Snow High
Blue Berry Blast
Purple Monkey Balls
Blackberry Train Wreak
Pipe Dream

Reserve Pravidia
Purple Wreak

Frost Brothers
C~99 F~4

Feminized Seeds
Super Iced Grape Fruit

Dutch Passion
Blue Berry

Serious Seeds
White Widow
Chronic

GDP x1

Green House
Kings Kush

G-13 labs
Pineapple Express
Giga Bud*

Hazeman
Elephant Stomper x2
Grape 13 x2
Escape
Fugu kush x2
POW
White Grapes
Breakout
88 g13/hashplant x2*
G-13 bx2 x G-13

GGG
Sun Maiden
Grape Stomper x Joe Og x2
Lemon Stomper x2
Bright Moments x2
LA Haze
Pepe La Chem
Pepe La Dank
Burgundy
NYC HP-13 bastards x 2
Cerberus
Haarlem
Good Ideas

Top Shelf Seeds
Sour Banana*
Sour Apples
Exodus Cheese

Dank House
Double Barrel OG
Alien Fire

Sure Fire
Fire Starter

Dynasty Seeds
Caramel Cough
Caramel Kandy Kush

Glitch Genetics
Cannalope Glitch

Immortal Flower
Headband BX
Kings Blood
Jaffa Cake

TCVG
Home Wreaker 1V


----------



## headbender (Jun 26, 2012)

wow nice fucking collection twisted!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 26, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> I have G-13's pineapple express feminized seeds and noticed a couple seats on the buds at nine weeks but no male plants in my room why is this? Can a female plant produce sends without producing sacks? From stress like heat or from the buds leaning without support?


yes they can my lavender cut actually carries this trait never a single nanner ever but if taken too long it will try to produce seeds, but there always very immature actually more of a false seed pod if ya know what i mean. but if there is mature seeds or any abundance of seeds you probably just missed a nanner somewhere it can happen pretty easily especially if calyx's grow over them before you spot it!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice beans, welcome to TSCT.

How much Hazeman have you grown? Whites grapes?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Headbender learned from u guys can't take all the credit.
LOL

I've got hazemans G-13/HP just took sex cuts last Monday and I
Looked last night and they all have busted just waiting a few more days for some more roots.

And I just popped a pk of my PE and 12 4 12 in 48 they are rockin so far.

Got my original Purp Pheno of ECSD and A Kush they were both given to me. Dnt know there origins. Then I have Double Barrel Og just turned back. And I just sexed my GS x OG and got the Fems veggie can't wait they are lookin Stellar so far.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 26, 2012)

headbender said:


> yes they can my lavender cut actually carries this trait never a single nanner ever but if taken too long it will try to produce seeds, but there always very immature actually more of a false seed pod if ya know what i mean. but if there is mature seeds or any abundance of seeds you probably just missed a nanner somewhere it can happen pretty easily especially if calyx's grow over them before you spot it!


Yea there on week 10! I felt they still had some maturing to do
theres 4 on one bud and yea there not fully ripe seeds, I think my 85 temp and leaning without support caused it or like u said a nanner I missed?...


----------



## weaponsgradeweed (Jun 26, 2012)

the text based list

cali connection
pre98 bx2 bubba 4
buddah tahoe 9
mixpack10

tga 
the flav 2 left 
querkle 9
qush 5
chernobyl 5 
cheesequake 5
plushberry 4
vortex 4

mother chuckers
mr burns 9
dark knight 4
chem-jack 8

th seeds
darkstar 6
heavy duty fruity 5

dinafem 
cheese 2
critical+ 2
bluewidow 4


greenhouse indica mix h 5
nirvana blue mystic 9
barneys farm pineapple chunk 4
bcbuddepot the big 11
white label superskunk 3
dna hashplant haze 3
seeds man purplebud 9

single seeds (ordered and freebies)
royal queen specialqueen1-1, ice-1, blue mystic-1
thseeds sage-2, mkultra-1, burmese kush-1, lambo2, 
g-13 labs auto blueberry-1,sourjack-1,og13-1,blueberrygum-1, pineapple express-1,
cali connection, blackwater1, bluedream haze1 larry og 1
emerald triangle emerald jack-1, trinity kush-1, grapefruit krush-1, bubba 76-1,
dinafem blue hash-1,auto cheese-1,original amnesia-1, og kush-1,moby dick-1,
eva seeds veneno-1, monster-1, tnt kush-1, jamaican dream-1
dna lemon skunk-1, sour cream-1, connie chung-1
reserva privada kandy kush-1
world of seeds strawberry blue-1, madness-1, northernlightsxbigbud-1, 
advanced critical-1
connisuer genetics sssdh-1, 
ch9 afgan haze33-1, cluster-1, jack-1
delicous seeds la diva-1, la musa-1, critical jack herrer-1, fruity chronic juice-1


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice to meet u weaponsgradeweed. Nice list! And twistedpleasurebx ur at nettics rite? Nice to officially meet you too, even though I've seen you around for quite a while.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 26, 2012)

nice beans wgw
welcome to TSCT


----------



## weaponsgradeweed (Jun 26, 2012)

thanx but i think i need more
id really like to add some bog seeds to my list but cant ever find them at dispensaries out here (im in cali) and the only websites ive seen with his stuff seem shady and or dont take credit cards


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

we always need more seeds


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep LW I hang about over there. Nice to met u too. Ya I have kept to myself as I said earlier. I just had to finally come in and say u guys rock...anyway thanks for the welcome guys..


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 26, 2012)

Just scored a pack each of the Cannobi Gear over at the Seed Depot!

They've got four packs of each left, down from thirty when they dropped yesterday...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

Cali Yo REEKS!!!!!

smells like some of the sweetest oranges in the world

has anyone grown it yet? would like to know if the flavor is similar to agent orange


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice... Im pissed at myself I was going to grab napalm og but it appears to be gone. Oh well.

What do u guys think the gems
Are of that alien gear still avail.
I was thinking Ewok and Rock Candy.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

both sound great, but i would say the Rock Candy
they used BOG's sour dubble in that which is great


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 26, 2012)

I was able to grab the Alien Napalm OG, I've been waiting on it for a while.

My next choice was the EWOK, it's been listed as Out of Stock a few times so a lot of people are grabbing it. Alien the Albert Walker is one of the most pungent strains he grows and can overpower a lot of other plants in the garden.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

not sure if this shows much but, wanted to share anyways 

these are the TWO Inferno Haze F2 phenos. I had taken these pic's when they started showing sex 

1. (pic1) seems to have small glandular heads 






2.(pic2) (horrible pic) did not have any heads or very few 






now, the bud pic's 

1. again much more trichomes then in pic 2






2.nothing really visible 






really like to test this with more then two subjects but, It is kind of note worthy that there is in the end one with a very large number of trichomes all over the buds and leaf and the other is lack luster. If this ended up having any direct correlation between good and bad pheno's early in veg compared to having to pheno hunt "everything" it would save a ton of space IMHO. even when looking for males... 


thoughts?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice list twisted pleasure. You are on cannetics too?

Welcome to the club weapons grade weed. Seed boutique has bog gear. I used them for years with zero issues.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

That's cool stuff sketch.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 26, 2012)

Batman is growing cali yo


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya the SB and The AW came fro
The same dude. He gave them to Alien to bread with his TA was reading about it over at the farm. LuckY Chosen I missed it U think they might pop back up?


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 26, 2012)

I doubt it only because strains like EWOK were sold out after too long, but then changed back to In Stock a couple of times. But the listing was always there, so once the listing has been taken down I would imagine that means it's all gone. There may be some relists for people who don't pay so just keep an eye out. And there will be a second drop at the farm so you could wait for that as well, the Alien Napalm should be available then.

You could grab the Tahoe Alien F2's and work them into something similar to the Alien Napalm OG.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

No I'm not on Cannetics. Just cannazon. Sorry.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome twisted and weapon and i must say nice seed lists!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya I was looking at them. Thank you HM I Might just do that.

KaB u could always invite me. 
Or recomend me or what ever.
I think MrC has ignored my request to go there. I think he might be afraid that it would slow
My spending.  not sure just a theory. We r tight. I guess I should ask him again..

There might be some confusion. Me and Twisted Individual are different people. Just wated to say that cause I know U asked me before KaB..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Cannetics is on lock down mr c not taking ref, with all the site changes going on.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Right. Makes sense. Cannetics is all about trading right?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep theres no sales


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 26, 2012)

Hell meant to say those Mendo Montages look AMAZING. And Buckethead had some nice looking buds as well from his Mendo, will have to keep an eye out for any crosses in the future. Was curious on what your temps were like though?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 26, 2012)

Did your Headband survive LastWood? Mine are starting to stack up finally, was getting worried for a minute but they are 10 weekers so I knew they would come around. How is yours doing KAB?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Hell meant to say those Mendo Montages look AMAZING. And Buckethead had some nice looking buds as well from his Mendo, will have to keep an eye out for any crosses in the future. Was curious on what your temps were like though?


68/72f at night and 78/82f during lights on, i try to keep no more than 10f between light cycles


----------



## headbender (Jun 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Did your Headband survive LastWood? Mine are starting to stack up finally, was getting worried for a minute but they are 10 weekers so I knew they would come around. How is yours doing KAB?


headband will do that to ya the first half of the grow youll be thinkin shit this is about to be a shitty run then at week 5 it starts stacking like crazy all the way to ten i take mine to eleven weeks!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Can I ask you guys. What's the fastest way to sex? 12/12 or something else. Also males show first 3 days? So is totally safe to say after 3 days u know M or F and u can go back to veg?

I'm sorry I just want to ask the pros cause I want to pop some shit as fast as possible. I took a floro and made a little cab to just sex cuts with. And I want to do it fast. I want to make the seedling the mom so I can get as many cuts as I can as fast as I can.

Thank you in advance.
T~P


----------



## headbender (Jun 26, 2012)

what ever happened to whiteberrywidow havnt seen him in awhile or jkahn for that matter hope all is well!!


----------



## Zombie Smoke (Jun 26, 2012)

headbender said:


> headband will do that to ya the first half of the grow youll be thinkin shit this is about to be a shitty run then at week 5 it starts stacking like crazy all the way to ten i take mine to eleven weeks!


 Are you referring to RP's sour kush aka headband, or a different breeder?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 26, 2012)

I am referring to the 707 HB. Males can take longer than 3 days to sex for sure


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 26, 2012)

headbender said:


> what ever happened to whiteberrywidow havnt seen him in awhile or jkahn for that matter hope all is well!!


I see wyte on Xbox live. 
Jkahn is shut down ATM. So he's probably doing other stuff. Chatting with growers when you have to take a break is frustrating. I'm sure he's cool. 

Lilbsdad my 707 are doing well. I love the blue dream. Taking it down in the next week. Grape god is a sweet plant too. Can't speak on the smoke. But I really like the way it grows. Not to sure about this alphadawg. It looks like its gonna yield a ton,if if get dense. But the buds haven't swollen at all. I think I'm gonna get rid of the blackberry Kush maybe give it a few more chances first but I agree with you it doesn't seem to get dense. 

I finally got my aos to rock out. The buds got huge. I had to lollipop the shit outta it to make it perform. Of course I killed my cuts of it off. Lol. Still hands down the most exotic smelling plant I have. I want to find an even better pheno tho cause I'm sure there is one. Mine has never hermied.

Sorry twisted pleasure. I don't have the privaledges to invite yet. If you are looking for a good male you want one that shows sex super late.


----------



## headbender (Jun 26, 2012)

Zombie Smoke said:


> Are you referring to RP's sour kush aka headband, or a different breeder?


no im talking about the clone only headband im pretty mines not the 707 though!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

Nope no males not looking to do any chucking ATM even though I did find a really stinky ass GsxOG
But nope dnt Want to right now.

KaB it's all good...thanks bro.

I just got my Jaws Gear.
White Banana &
Chocolate Banana....
Heee Haw..... :happy:


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope I can get some input for a seed purchase. A friend wants a really sweet/fruity strain that yields well without much leaf(reg or fem). I've never run any really fruity strains. Thanks, and welcome TP BX and WGW.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

it's to bad Dizzle is not here to see this... I know everyone was waiting for this one

[video=youtube;mjq5Han-Slw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjq5Han-Slw&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Cali Yo REEKS!!!!!
> 
> smells like some of the sweetest oranges in the world
> 
> has anyone grown it yet? would like to know if the flavor is similar to agent orange


Mine are at day 47. I wouldn't say it's like Agent Orange at all.. but it does look like it has potential to be a very good yielding plant. The resin production is superb. They aren't picky with nutes and can take heavy feeds. I dig em. The smell isn't as orange as Agent Orange but the orange is there. I like these plants a whole lot but won't know if they're keeper status until I get to sample em.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 26, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I hope I can get some input for a seed purchase. A friend wants a really sweet/fruity strain that yields well without much leaf(reg or fem). I've never run any really fruity strains. Thanks, and welcome TP BX and WGW.


I am running Berry Bomb from Bomb Seeds and my description of Berry Bomb would be virtually identical to your request criteria. My B Bomb smells and tastes like berries and honey and it packs a punch to boot.
There are two Phenotypes with Berry Bomb, The berry pheno and a skunk pheno. Apperantly the skunk pheno is rare but when you do get one it is supposed to be more potent compared to the berry.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 26, 2012)

I got an email from WBW few weeks back.Said one of the 2 ghost Og from DrGT Was showing a few balls.
Wonder if it's it's better than his Tahoe?

Maybe him an Jk are getting serious about their seed co?


Hey BatmanSkunk
If you need som Sts for S1s I got LOTS an can send ya some.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 26, 2012)

Thats a trip on the Dr.GT Ghost OG, I chopped 9 of them, and they were nice.

My DeathStar is lookin to be fuckin badass, it is at 27 days and a 6 foot bush fillin in nicely.

Tested my GhostTrainHaze #2, that shit is seriously fucking POTENT!!! Gonna chop my keeper tonight at 85 days have two others gonna let go 5 more days.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it straight to move seedlings (in a car) without stressing them too much? Will it increase male/female ration? I am moving within the next 3 weeks, just waiting on the right house, and would like to start some new seedlings now. Never had to do it before, sorry for the noob question.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 26, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Is it straight to move seedlings (in a car) without stressing them too much? Will it increase male/female ration? I am moving within the next 3 weeks, just waiting on the right house, and would like to start some new seedlings now. Never had to do it before, sorry for the noob question.


Well yea, I'm about to do that right now.. that and clones. My bitches are going for a drive!! haha
All the way to my dads house. Batmans dad loves growin the dank!


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 26, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Is it straight to move seedlings (in a car) without stressing them too much? Will it increase male/female ration? I am moving within the next 3 weeks, just waiting on the right house, and would like to start some new seedlings now. Never had to do it before, sorry for the noob question.


I've done it with small and large plants and they seemed fine after. I would make sure they are on something that will absorb some of the impact from bumps in the road.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 26, 2012)

thats what I like to hear Batman. I've done it with clones for outdoors, just wasn't sure if this would stress my little babies lol
wish my pops grew/burned. he's a lawyer so he got my back in other ways at least haha



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well yea, I'm about to do that right now.. that and clones. My bitches are going for a drive!! haha
> All the way to my dads house. Batmans dad loves growin the dank!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> it's to bad Dizzle is not here to see this... I know everyone was waiting for this one
> 
> [video=youtube;mjq5Han-Slw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjq5Han-Slw&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]



they went to the wrong parts of the island


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Mine are at day 47. I wouldn't say it's like Agent Orange at all.. but it does look like it has potential to be a very good yielding plant. The resin production is superb. They aren't picky with nutes and can take heavy feeds. I dig em. The smell isn't as orange as Agent Orange but the orange is there. I like these plants a whole lot but won't know if they're keeper status until I get to sample em.


thanks again batman
seems like its only us flowering them here atm...i'm only at day 25 tho
i'll def be looking out for ur smoke report


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I got an email from WBW few weeks back.Said one of the 2 ghost Og from DrGT Was showing a few balls.
> Wonder if it's it's better than his Tahoe?
> 
> Maybe him an Jk are getting serious about their seed co?
> ...


My buddy in Colorado had 2 of his DrGT ghost OG go true male from fm seeds.


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> My buddy in Colorado had 2 of his DrGT ghost OG go true male from fm seeds.


thats great? im runnig his sour deisel S1 and hope that shit doesnt happen?!


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 26, 2012)

also on my pinaaple express g-13 i tried to let them go 10 weeks and most of the pistols are starting to from seeds!! wtf is up with that I thought it couldve been a nanner from a plant but dont see any? weird thing is only the pinaaple express has this not the sour candy, sour deisel, or ice that I have going? any answers why this is? could stressing a female seed plat to much make it form seeds on female flowers without being pollinated?


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thanks again batman seems like its only us flowering them here atm...i'm only at day 25 tho i'll def be looking out for ur smoke report


Well they're pretty new and I don't think there were many packs to begin with and since Bodhi mistakenly culled the Yo Mama pappa I highly doubt you'll see many Cali Yo grows at all. I snatched em right up as I knew they were gonna be special, and who knows maybe somewhat legendary as now it will be impossible to snag those genetics again. 

Same thing with my Space Princess.. they came out in 2008 (only a few packs).. Breeder went MIA (reported that Gene Bean from Heaven Scent had major health problems)... never saw that cross hit the "for sale" section again. I love it and know that besides the select dispensaries in Socal and friends I've passed it to.. it'll never see the light again. 

Love my "original" Space Dawg from the original beans 4 years ago.. keeper for sure. 

Miss my Chernobyl from back then, and my Nefereti C99.. gone. Dojaberry exists at a friends house covered in Mite shit.. so might as well say gone. 

These gems they come and go so fast... Gotta hold on tight. Keep em under some light.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

wow I feel very lucky the tude sent me them on accident now... way to go attitude


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 26, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> thats great? im runnig his sour deisel S1 and hope that shit doesnt happen?!


Remember to keep in mind that OG is the result of feminized seeds making more feminized seeds so some male flowers should be expected. S1s are just a selfing of a clone only so it doesn't really reflect Dr.GT as much as the strain. Racerboy grew some of those and said they were hella dank and my OG18 is super dank too. 



dickkhead said:


> also on my pinaaple express g-13 i tried to let them go 10 weeks and most of the pistols are starting to from seeds!! wtf is up with that I thought it couldve been a nanner from a plant but dont see any? weird thing is only the pinaaple express has this not the sour candy, sour deisel, or ice that I have going? any answers why this is? could stressing a female seed plat to much make it form seeds on female flowers without being pollinated?


No, there's a hermi somewhere. I took my PE 9 weeks but I could see some people taking it 10 based on the looks. I also had a few late flower nanners I noticed when I trimmed. Since your seeds are just starting to form, the nanners probably popped out around week 9 like mine. It's not that uncommon really when plants go past their peak.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

4 shit sure...

i've also lost some gems recently too...but i like to keep my mothers in 1g smart pots as they stay much healthier and don't usually encounter problems

my new rule is to replace my moms once a year or before the stalks get too woody


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 26, 2012)

I would take pe at 9 weeks. 10 is a bit much. At least for my pheno. How the hell are all these males coming up in fem seeds? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 26, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> also on my pinaaple express g-13 i tried to let them go 10 weeks and most of the pistols are starting to from seeds!! wtf is up with that I thought it couldve been a nanner from a plant but dont see any? weird thing is only the pinaaple express has this not the sour candy, sour deisel, or ice that I have going? any answers why this is? could stressing a female seed plat to much make it form seeds on female flowers without being pollinated?



Alot of times buds swell up and they look seeded when their not, did you check?

Pineapple express was the biggest yielding pack of beans I ever grew, not a nanner to be seen.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I would take pe at 9 weeks. 10 is a bit much. At least for my pheno. How the hell are all these males coming up in fem seeds? Doesn't make sense.


I think its due to week genetics, i feel if you take for instance my orange kush and cross it with a orange kush to get a s1
Theres a solid fem seads! But crossing good genetics with a weak one will result in shit. Same goes for reg breeding. I feel
the hype about s1 are that its easy to make them. And that fact is giving fem seads a bad name!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

I know DP but they were given to me 5 pk Fem BB and I popped one for the hell of it. Liked the sweet skunk smell to it. Full on male. Was pissed. Oh well. But yes I'm hearing more and more
Often about Males showing up in Fem seeds.

Alien gear anyone getting any off of CC except Higher Meds?
I'm trying to decide looking at the threads over at the farm.
I'm def. getting 

Napalm og
Alien Napalm og
Ewok
Lemon Alien Dawg
Purple Tahoe
Rock Candy
Tahoe Alien F2

Do u think Im waisting
Money with all the TA crosses.
I know the Two are the same Except the Parents are reversed.

Anything else u guys think are must have? I would appreciate u guyz opinion...

T~P


----------



## blissfest (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit, they are really proud of that Alien gear, $150 a pack?

I'll wait till some old Hippy dude S1's all the best phenos and sells it for half the price


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 4 shit sure...
> 
> i've also lost some gems recently too...but i like to keep my mothers in 1g smart pots as they stay much healthier and don't usually encounter problems
> 
> my new rule is to replace my moms once a year or before the stalks get too woody


I am never growing in plastic again! Smartpots are the shit. My Smartpot plants are so much happier. 

So happy I got some Monk C99 F4's inbound. I gave my pack to Bodhi even tho I really didnt wanna let go, I like to support the cause.
Heaven's Stairway shit.. real deal.. so happy.



blissfest said:


> Holy shit, they are really proud of that Alien gear, $150 a pack?
> 
> I'll wait till some old Hippy dude S1's all the best phenos and sells it for half the price


Yeaa Fuuuuucckk that. Lol. Ripoff OG and Alien Scam beans can stay the fuck outta my collection. I'd rather support Dankhouse!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jun 26, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well they're pretty new and I don't think there were many packs to begin with and since Bodhi mistakenly culled the Yo Mama pappa I highly doubt you'll see many Cali Yo grows at all. I snatched em right up as I knew they were gonna be special, and who knows maybe somewhat legendary as now it will be impossible to snag those genetics again.
> 
> Same thing with my Space Princess.. they came out in 2008 (only a few packs).. Breeder went MIA (reported that Gene Bean from Heaven Scent had major health problems)... never saw that cross hit the "for sale" section again. I love it and know that besides the select dispensaries in Socal and friends I've passed it to.. it'll never see the light again.
> 
> ...


I am currently building a all new room,and with it i will be building what i am going to call the god chamber  it's sole purpose will to be to house my genetic collection 2 xx 35 watt cfl's 6500k rating will hopefully keep them alive and not growing to quickly. I really hate buying seeds and hope i am wrong but kinda feel big brother might put the ax to the online ordering.Currently got 12 strains in clone,and another 8 or so in seed.trying to get some tga and bodhi gear real soon as well just to put in the folder.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess ur right. It would be stupid. I should support ZON instead.
And it does say hey $150 is ok wen someone like dank house says hey I'm not fuckin gready...
I just thought it was elite alien gear.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

I was thinking some HoF and maybe DoleMite and Hot Damn.
Any thoughts. Sorry not trying to drive u guys crazy. I really appreciate it..Just know HOF is
Gone and would like to grab them but I ever hear about is AF with them would grab all of them or no?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 26, 2012)

God chamber sounds cool. Good idea for sure...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally almost have hazey off my rep page  three more and hes gone woot!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

thank you bats for making my day today lolol








*and the gap between these two gets clearer everyday...*
#1






#2


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> thank you bats for making my day today lolol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a no brainer right there


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn sketch that inferno is frosted! I want that strain.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

*#1's speech to #2*
[video=youtube;gANirtStCtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gANirtStCtw[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

stupid monkey!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn sketch that inferno is frosted! I want that strain.


to think I was so close to not cloning these two... so happy I did. but, It wouldn't be me with out a Fu*k up....I didn't label the pheno's (I rock) good thing the leafs on them are significantly different


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 26, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> Remember to keep in mind that OG is the result of feminized seeds making more feminized seeds so some male flowers should be expected. S1s are just a selfing of a clone only so it doesn't really reflect Dr.GT as much as the strain. Racerboy grew some of those and said they were hella dank and my OG18 is super dank too.
> 
> 
> No, there's a hermi somewhere. I took my PE 9 weeks but I could see some people taking it 10 based on the looks. I also had a few late flower nanners I noticed when I trimmed. Since your seeds are just starting to form, the nanners probably popped out around week 9 like mine. It's not that uncommon really when plants go past their peak.


Glad to hear on SD S1 she sure looks floppy in veg! Yea I suspect it's g-13 sour candy I had in their or late Nanners?.. Whatever it was it did a good amount of damage! I chopped everything trying to save it


TheLastWood said:


> I would take pe at 9 weeks. 10 is a bit much. At least for my pheno. How the hell are all these males coming up in fem seeds? Doesn't make sense.


yea I'm going 9 from now on


blissfest said:


> Alot of times buds swell up and they look seeded when their not, did you check?
> 
> Pineapple express was the biggest yielding pack of beans I ever grew, not a nanner to be seen.



yea some of the calixes are swollen like there's seeds and easily mistaken but I know a seed when I see one and there's a few to say the least:/


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 26, 2012)

Well now that I had my girls get pollinated in that tent will everything I flower in their get ruined? How do I get ll the pollen out?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pollen is distroyed by water.......


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

just clean the tent after I think water kills pollen but, not sure on that one

:edit Ninja


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

just saw a sick grow of Jamaican D...it might just make my next test grow!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

FREE SEED list Wow do i need something to do or what?  

*Barney's farm*
blue mammoth 4
Pineapple chunk 1
Critical Kush 1
*
Cannaventure*
Mothers mix
hogsbreath clone/ 98 bubba kush /lemon skunk clone /escd clone
mothers mix
???(no genetics on bag)

*Cali connection *
Blue dream haze
buddha tahoe 2

*Ceres *
Northern lights x skunk 2
White Indica 2

*CH9*
blue lemon thai
cluster
super haze
critical mass 33
jack
green bud
trinity kush
bubba 76'

*Connoiser *
SSSDH 6

*Delicious seeds*
cotton candy 2
black Russian 2
LA Diva 4
critical jack

*Dinafem*
Diesel 2
original amnesia 2
ogkush 1
power kush 1
auto cheese
white widow 3
critical + 6
white Siberian 3 
blue widow 5

*DNA*
Lemon Skunk 1
R.K.S 1
Sour cream 1

*Emerald triangle *
Grapfrit krush 1
emerald jack 1

*EVA*
Veneno 2
Monster 2
Jamaican dream 2
TNT 2

*G13 labs*
Auto ak 2
white widow 1
pineapple express 1
purple haze 3
giga bud 6
sour ak 2


*Paradise seeds*
Delahaze 2

*Reserva privada *
Kandy Kush 1
OG #18 1

*Samsara*
flash babylon 1
green love potion 3
crazy miss hyde 3
Sweet black angel 1

*TGA*
Chernobly 2
Dairy Queen 2

*T.H. Seeds*
Dark Star 2
Heavy duty fruity 2
LAMBO 1
MKage 2
MK ultra 1

*world of seeds*
strawberry blue 1
Northern lights x bigbug 2
sugar mango ryder 2
afghan kush ryder 1
madness 2
mazar kush 2


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

i just gave away my dinafem, ch9, and world of seeds freebies to an outdoor grower in my country

only kept strawberry blue and autos
on my break after this harvest i might just do all these autos i have or else i will never do them


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 26, 2012)

which two of these would you run: cali con blue dream haze, rp kandy kush or g13 pineapple express? (Normally stay away from fems but these sound nice/heard good things)
or I could drop the ggg flight 813 and pepe le danks now that i think of it. 
anyway I got a little extra room for my next grow and these were some freebies I thought might be worth running. thanks for the input guys


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

I gave them away once already but, the pile has accumulated to ridiculous proportions of unwanted seeds again... probably 5-6 genetics out of that list i would want to keep


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> which two of these would you run: cali con blue dream haze, rp kandy kush or g13 pineapple express? (Normally stay away from fems but these sound nice/heard good things)
> or I could drop the ggg flight 813 and pepe le danks now that i think of it.
> anyway I got a little extra room for my next grow and these were some freebies I thought might be worth running. thanks for the input guys


ive had great results with Cali Conn so would say the blue dream haze. out of the other 2 probably the pineapple express...mainly bcuz have had bad results with RP


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 26, 2012)

I ran a 5 pack of pineapple express... 2 males 3 females 2 females smelled skunk'ish and finished in under 8 weeks the other was a berry explosion and I loved her and finished in about 8.5-9 weeks. 

My vote is 
813
pepe le dank
Bluedream haze


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 26, 2012)

if ur going with the Flight 813 ur gonna need a lot of room


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 26, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I would take pe at 9 weeks. 10 is a bit much. At least for my pheno. How the hell are all these males coming up in fem seeds? Doesn't make sense.


I don't know if it's been proven yet, but the only explanation that makes sense to me is that there are 3 sex chromosomes in the cannabis genome. I mean, if there were only two and you cross a female with a female it would have to be female right? And if it's true that gender is determined in the first 30 days, there would have to be more than 2 sex chromosomes or the sex would already be determined. Confusing stuff.

...and I vote pineapple express.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ya the only thing I know about cali conn is what I read in that big thread about their hermie issues, never grown his gear though. Might as well find out myself though.



Higher Medz said:


> ive had great results with Cali Conn so would say the blue dream haze. out of the other 2 probably the pineapple express...mainly bcuz have had bad results with RP


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 27, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Ya the only thing I know about cali conn is what I read in that big thread about their hermie issues, never grown his gear though. Might as well find out myself though.



of over 5 or 6 strains i've ran from CC i've never gotten 1 hermie yet


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn I didn't want to hear that. 2 males out of 5 from a fem pack isnt good, gotta be more then a coincidence. 
do you guys like to run your full packs all at once, so you see all the phenos,growth rates, etc... in a side by side comparasion? Jw cause I also have many full packs but I'd only have enough room to run half the beans. 




SketchyGrower said:


> I ran a 5 pack of pineapple express... 2 males 3 females 2 females smelled skunk'ish and finished in under 8 weeks the other was a berry explosion and I loved her and finished in about 8.5-9 weeks.
> 
> My vote is
> 813
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 27, 2012)

Well its a sad day today! Spent most of the day thinking and weighting if i should or not! Pull all the cuts i took off the chemdawg x
grape stomper og tester. All of them in the end showed signs of hermie! This is why i took them early. These cuts were in week
three and ready for bloom ugg grr!! Sucks is there was 15 of them /cry! Never again will i allow my table to be filled with so much
clones from a batch of testers. Il just run them and reveg the one i like!

Well there in the trash now


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

That sucks Hellraizer. You gotta be careful with those chem crosses for sure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> That sucks Hellraizer. You gotta be careful with those chem crosses for sure.


Yah your right batman im going to be super carefull from now on


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> damn I didn't want to hear that. 2 males out of 5 from a fem pack isnt good, gotta be more then a coincidence.
> do you guys like to run your full packs all at once, so you see all the phenos,growth rates, etc... in a side by side comparasion? Jw cause I also have many full packs but I'd only have enough room to run half the beans.


yup, I contemplated maybe I goofed and dropped in reg seeds but.... I can't think how or what would have been in it's place


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well its a sad day today! Spent most of the day thinking and weighting if i should or not! Pull all the cuts i took off the chemdawg x
> grape stomper og tester. All of them in the end showed signs of hermie! This is why i took them early. These cuts were in week
> three and ready for bloom ugg grr!! Sucks is there was 15 of them /cry! Never again will i allow my table to be filled with so much
> clones from a batch of testers. Il just run them and reveg the one i like!
> ...



My condolences sir.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 27, 2012)

ya and its sounds like you ran a pack not pick n mix and g13 doesn't have regs, so who knows. 
I'll just gift em and if anything special comes from them, ill just get a cut back if its worth it. Prolly the best use for freebies for sure. 



SketchyGrower said:


> yup, I contemplated maybe I goofed and dropped in reg seeds but.... I can't think how or what would have been in it's place


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2012)

Sktchy I grew wos ww x big bud and it was good. Not a keeper but it yielded well and was frosty and even turned a bit purple after a flush. Sometimes freebies are worth it........ I don't know what id do without humidipacks. I hate dry buds......... ppll are complaining about testers not yielding. I had 3 of 6 of my green crack x burger bud yielded so fluffy I don't even want it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 27, 2012)

i saw that Humidipacks changed their name to Boveda on their website


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> FREE SEED list Wow do i need something to do or what?
> 
> *Barney's farm*
> blue mammoth 4
> ...


Sketch when did u get these? What's the clone on cannaventure is it ecsd?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> FREE SEED list Wow do i need something to do or what?
> 
> *Barney's farm*
> blue mammoth 4
> ...


In the ch9 seeds section, isn't trinity kush and bubba 76 belonging under emerald triangle?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 27, 2012)

HR that's sucks bro sorry for your loss. I popped my GIGA bud so far so good. Very Nice structure and has a nice smell to her in veg.
Sex cut root fast and nice.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> In the ch9 seeds section, isn't trinity kush and bubba 76 belonging under emerald triangle?


you would be 100% correct. Lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Sketch when did u get these? What's the clone on cannaventure is it ecsd?


threw out this year. I normally throw them around up north or gift them away. I just like to write lists... the ECSD I have no idea... maybe east coast sour diesel??? lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well its a sad day today! Spent most of the day thinking and weighting if i should or not! Pull all the cuts i took off the chemdawg x
> grape stomper og tester. All of them in the end showed signs of hermie! This is why i took them early. These cuts were in week
> three and ready for bloom ugg grr!! Sucks is there was 15 of them /cry! Never again will i allow my table to be filled with so much
> clones from a batch of testers. Il just run them and reveg the one i like!
> ...


that sucks hell!
Damn bro  I can understand that pain a little I killed about 8 plushberry just because I could not sift through them all looking for Hermies. I picked the best and strongest smelling three and killed off the rest... it was still very hard to do...


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

i got a pink ace and a pink plush now i just have to pray they dont hermie


----------



## guwall (Jun 27, 2012)

PICS Please HeadB


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 27, 2012)

I been looking @ California orange since I bought a Dutch passion one.
Its not from Sam skunkman.
Whoot!



british_hempire said:


> Sam wasn't Sacred Seeds. This is the first ever advert for seeds that appeared in High Times in 1981, this is Sacred Seeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> PICS Please HeadB


lights are off now ill take some tonight for you guys to check out their only at 2 weeks so it wont be anything to blow your mind but pink nonetheless!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 27, 2012)

Is doing the whole flower and reveg of the seedlings flatout the fastes way to go through stock?

HB how long and extensive was your search for the ace? And have u finished ur plush before?
What type of a yielder.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone should ask subcool if he will ever start selling colored seeds like greenhouse does.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 27, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TheLastWood again.

*i just put another kernel into your virtual respect bag.

classic. inspired. & sig worthy.

*

speaking of...

how to use a GH lanyard ... and soaked one of their kalasnikova for giggles.


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

*

1st two are querkle, third is ace of spades, next two are sun maiden and last three plant pics are pink plushberry​
​

*


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 27, 2012)

nice pick ups head

Where did you get those snow leopard are they testers from Bodhi?


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> nice pick ups head
> 
> Where did you get those snow leopard are they testers from Bodhi?


no just a gift!! i wish i tested for him though lol!


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 27, 2012)

awesome man 

those plushes do got some color on them for being so young


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 27, 2012)

Popped a couple Purple Berry X Alien OG and Doc's OG today just for the hell of it


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

man with all this new bodhi gear im just itchin to pop some!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 27, 2012)

id love to smoke some of that Doc's OG ...hope that turns fucking insane beaster clone fast huge cola resin making machine for you.

*

lab shot


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

Any of you guys ever try this shit? 







Got a gram for free. Just rolled a little joint but not sure if I wanna light it, lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 27, 2012)

i hear its what miley cirus smokes


----------



## hovering (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Any of you guys ever try this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Boy.....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL Hovering.. that's kinda what I said too. But it was free.. haha. I don't know much about it. Google is giving me mixed results/information. Oh well.. here it goes.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL!!!! NOOOOoOOOOOoo!!!


----------



## hovering (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> LOL Hovering.. that's kinda what I said too. But it was free.. haha. I don't know much about it. Google is giving me mixed results/information. Oh well.. here it goes.


LOL. Salvia is a short intense scene, so report back asap. Never heard of the concentrate but it makes sense.

Happy Trails..


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 27, 2012)

From watching friends use it to get the full salvia experience you have to pack a bowl with it and finish the bowl in one hit. When i've seen people just take small hits or roll it up they said it was more of a mild weed buzz than the trip it can produce.


have fun tho lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

My buddy and I did like IDK the whole bag (looked like a O) we bought of that when we were like .......drrrr 17 maybe. We smoked the whole bag (out of my 6footer I had at the time) I didn't feel a thing he ended up going home and later that night got arrested for laying down nude in the middle of the road. so, IDK I was like yup not trying that again.... but who knows maybe that could be fun? LOL! Id just pitch it IMHO tho


----------



## hovering (Jun 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> From watching friends use it to get the full salvia experience you have to pack a bowl with it and finish the bowl in one hit. When i've seen people just take small hits or roll it up they said it was more of a mild weed buzz than the trip it can produce.


For sure. Half way is not the way to go.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

Well I just smoked a joint, half a gram.. mellow buzz... it's no Jack the Ripper that's for sure!! haha

This video convinced me to try it

[video=youtube;LTHNNVtziEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTHNNVtziEg[/video]

I was definitely not reacting like him tho lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

yea.... nope. not my experience with that....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 27, 2012)

I did the 10x extract and melted into my couch,With my dead dad on the other side saying come on over.....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 27, 2012)

Salvia, no thank you... although pure crystalline DMT will always be my Holy Grail.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck that shit! That dude was wigging out lol


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 27, 2012)

These two always gave me a good laugh

[video=youtube;0AmrBenk49M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AmrBenk49M[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dzrt9ISIIKo

When my step brother did it he thought he was a lego, and believed he was being stacked by a large baby. He sat entirely still the entire time and when it was over I asked if he remember not moving at all and he said he didn't want to fuck up the house the baby was building and piss it off. haha not for me


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 27, 2012)

The best one on Youtube imo, is one where this kid is on shrooms being tackled to the ground by the Florida cops or something and he's shouting asking if he's gay or not and asking one of the cops if he's his daddy...

His Sophmore/Senior year must've been hell that poor kid. :shakes head:

_
Edit: found it!_ Fast Fwd to 6:30...

[video=youtube;8hgulhNQK74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hgulhNQK74[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 27, 2012)

Never tried salvia. I always thought it sounded unimpressive. I smoked mad DMT and would take half sheets and up of fluff. So salvia always was like for amateurs to me. I've had some intense trips. That thread at cannetics got me itching batman. I was supposed to do a thumbprint. Then I got arrested and never ate L again.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was supposed to do a thumbprint. Then I got arrested and never ate L again.


Quitter...


----------



## guwall (Jun 27, 2012)

I got a 10 strip for the festies this late summer!


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

salvia can be very fun you just cant go half ass you need to take a fat bong ive dine it once me and a buddy of mine were sitting at his dining room table i hit it and said i dont feel it as my friend is hitting it by the time the bong was off his lips i was laughing in hysterics a couple seconds later my friends kicked in and he started dieing laughing also we were sitting directly across the table from eachother and our laughs seemed to create a tunnel of soundwaves that i could see straight down so i shot up out of my seat and start rapidly side stepping back and forth saying look i can do it while laughing my ass in my mind i was bending time and space as i moved back and forth changing the direction of my laughing soundwaves then all the sudden i just stopped straifing and my mouth tastes like shit and went to the sink and started spitting needless to say that was one crazy trip! if i could do anything like it again it would be dmt though!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

lol at that video reminds me of one time when two of my buddies dropped some acid one of them is a very good martial artist and while tripping he went outside on the fron lawn and started going crazy with his swords my other friend for some reason while tripping called the cops and locked his best friend outside lol by the time the cops got my ninja friend was lying in the main road as cars were swerving around him when the first cop tried to grab him he went apeshit and took down the cop as four other cops rush him, he proceeded to take down five cops with his bare hands until a sixth finally subdued him shit was crazy though he took on five cops lol and hes not a big dude at all just very well trained!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 27, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Quitter...


Yeah being on about a hundred hits of fluff and sitting in a jail cell did me in. Ive been thinking of dosin again lately tho. I'd rather smoke dmt more than L tho. Being high for a few days is a lot for my mind to handle I think. When I dose I eat a bunch by most peoples standards.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

headbender said:


> salvia can be very fun you just cant go half ass you need to take a fat bong ive dine it once me and a buddy of mine were sitting at his dining room table i hit it and said i dont feel it as my friend is hitting it by the time the bong was off his lips i was laughing in hysterics a couple seconds later my friends kicked in and he started dieing laughing also we were sitting directly across the table from eachother and our laughs seemed to create a tunnel of soundwaves that i could see straight down so i shot up out of my seat and start rapidly side stepping back and forth saying look i can do it while laughing my ass in my mind i was bending time and space as i moved back and forth changing the direction of my laughing soundwaves then all the sudden i just stopped straifing and my mouth tastes like shit and went to the sink and started spitting needless to say that was one crazy trip! if i could do anything like it again it would be dmt though!!!


My favorite was mescaline.. microdots actually. The most intense visuals I ever had and it lasted an impressive 15 hours. I munched on them tho.. friend gave me one and then he set the bag down and I took another.. and then he gave me another.. I was tripping face. We went to this old abandoned war munitions factory out in the middle of nowhere.. miles down a dirt road in the woods on private property. Legend and old news sources depict a tale of the building exploding and debris and rocks blasting in the air being carried for miles and over 100 deaths because of the explosion. What's left is half a building that's recessed into a hillside. There is an entrance and tunnels that go deep into the ground.. they go on and on. Anyways there's been those paranormal investigator people who ghost hunt there and photos of orbs and unexplained phenomena. The old tales passed down from generation to generation suggest there was a mass murder there years after the explosion from a cult who practiced black magic at the site. Once you enter the building and wander down the tunnels you see graffiti, pentagrams, wax build up on the floors, bones, broken glass. At night it is absolutely terrifying. So after taking loads of mescaline I decided it was the perfect place to trip. I was hallucinating so badly I saw the face of Jesus Christ come out of the rock and he was crying tears of blood. Nearly anyone I've ever brought to this place takes one look at it and says.."fuuck no, I'm not going in there." hahahaa. It's one of my favorite late at night and I'm so fucked up, LETS GO destinations. 




karmas a bitch said:


> ...That thread at cannetics got me itching batman.


That article made me crave it too. Dude you ever come across that shit again.. think of Batman.. lol & I'll do the same bro 



karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah being on about a hundred hits of fluff and sitting in a jail cell did me in. Ive been thinking of dosin again lately tho. I'd rather smoke dmt more than L tho. Being high for a few days is a lot for my mind to handle I think. When I dose I eat a bunch by most peoples standards.


Me too. I can eat em by the tens. As long as I don't have to work the next day.. I love to trip face. Used to be able to fry an egg on my forehead, but it was so much fucking fun. OMG the trouble I used to get in. Unfortunately tho.. because of one of these "experiences" a kid I went to school with died. Committed suicide. I used to be able to do all kinds of drugs.. but nearly anyone I know.. no one could handle it. So many of my friends used to go to the hospital after a night chillin with me. Not braggging by any means, it wasn't my intention.. but you have to be sure whenever you take powerful hallucinogenic drugs that who ever you do it with, can handle them.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 27, 2012)

What's fluff and L? LSD?
never done acid but I ate a bunch of shrooms from my last harvest after the heat won and that shit was insane!


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 27, 2012)

http://youtu.be/MId6-CGZ4wM
Holy shit on this Girl Scout Cookie strain, they are selling clones for $25 a piece and clubs are paying $4000 for pounds. I just hacked every clone I possibly could off of this and am going to do a full run and start 4 mothers  . If this mother plant was a girl scout it would be crying rape


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 27, 2012)

Acid was definitely my favorite back in the day. Did during school very frequently my senior year. I took a lot of art classes and painted some crazy cool shit. Anyone remember LSD 25? No stricnine
Mesculine (dots) was great too. i remember slding it down the straw of my iced coffee during my high school summers. Oh those were the days.
And shrooms? I just did them a couple months ago. Again though, did them through high school in class too. Used to go to the vending machine and get a bag of "crunch 'n' munch". I'd dump my 1/8 in the bag and then it became "Crunch 'n' Shrooms". LOL


Never had a bad trip either. That shit's all in your mind. You just need to learn to control it.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2012)

Salvia isz hardcore. Not rly for joints. Loads a bowl, kill it in 1 hit and hold it in as long as you can. One time I was in fucking cartoon world. I don't do that shit anymore. I like tripping but salvia 30x and up can make u lose all control


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ive grown some albino cubensis they were dank! Best trip i ever had.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;nizXTNeie-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nizXTNeie-I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol I wanna do bath salts now.


----------



## headbender (Jun 27, 2012)

lol fuck that shit i hate stimulants!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bath salts = Zombie like tendencies


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

The government are pushing legislation attempting to make bath salts schedule 1 drug, and right now you can order it online legally.
Do i hear a lucrative business opportunity market of amphetamine salts designer drugs ringing? 
Shit i say order and stock pile all the bath salts while you can, then once fully illegal sell it at 5x the cost in the illegal drug market right there next to coke,meth etc. and all you had to do to get your supply was get out your credit card and order from a damn website. lmao! stupid government when will they learn?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Lol I wanna do bath salts now.


Alfred has your back... just don't go eating faces


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> [video=youtube;nizXTNeie-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nizXTNeie-I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


to me this seems like a combination drug

meth and a MDA or MDMA type filer, def sythetic, mushrooms he be freaking out in cuffs, LSD he be freaking out and going nuts


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Alfred has your back... just don't go eating faces


Turns out the dude only had marijuana in his system *BREAKING...* 
I smell massive war on drugs propaganda.
[youtube]3qQn0W_UEJ4&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2012)

Fuck that bath salts shit. I grew some cubes a few months ago. It was fun. I still got a syringe of penis envy spores I need to use up


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 27, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Turns out the dude only had marijuana in his system *BREAKING...*
> I smell massive war on drugs propaganda.
> [youtube]3qQn0W_UEJ4&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]



ya cause all other man made drugs leave your system within hours of use, people are retarded refined sugar is more harmful to the human body then MJ


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ya cuse all other man made drugs leave your system within hours of use


Yea, true story. Thats why people caught up in the legal system turn to harder shit when before all they did was weed.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 27, 2012)

That's fucking bullshit. There is no way he did that on nothing but weed. That's not just the munchies.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing, ttg89.
All the anti-marijuana peeps are gonna bleed this shit dry.
There's NO WAY weed made that friek start eating the poor homeless guy.

I actually have a friend who reads everything he can about Zombies. he REALLY is ready should the Zombie Apocolypse come one day. If you knew the kid, you'd understand. He's actually VERY knowledgeable about damn near everything, so who knows. maybe he knows something we don't.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Fuck that bath salts shit. I grew some cubes a few months ago. It was fun. I still got a syringe of penis envy spores I need to use up


I love growing cubes. I still have some south african transkies, albino a+ , and mazatapec spores i have to use up.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

I gotta get into the fungi. I have so much room here, I could grow garbage bags full.

Woot 2 packs of the Monk C99 F4s coming at me. Thought I was just gonna get one but dude is throwin me an extra. I had to give up some spacedawg and Rez ECSD beans but ehhh fuck Rez and I got my Spacedawg cut. C99!!!! Fuck yea.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I gotta get into the fungi. I have so much room here, I could grow garbage bags full.
> 
> Woot 2 packs of the Monk C99 F4s coming at me. Thought I was just gonna get one but dude is throwin me an extra. I had to give up some spacedawg and Rez ECSD beans but ehhh fuck Rez and I got my Spacedawg cut. C99!!!! Fuck yea.


Im vaping on some c99 right now its damn good.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

I let the fungi rest in my past... last trip was my going away party..... gold cap blue vein beauties I miss from time to time tho


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

Latte Stone.. [blackberry widow x chemsoda(Black Cherry Soda x Chem D bx3)] 

Should I crack now? ..or shouldn't I?

The mother: A green pheno of Blackberry Widow that is mostly sativa and grows kind of like a haze. It smells just like blackberries and tastes very berry like too. It has a 3x stretch and flowers in 11  12 weeks. The high is mostly in the head. Stoney and kinda spacey, but thought provoking. Yield is average sized.


The father: A keeper male from my Chem Soda strain (Black Cherry Soda x Chem D bx3). The look of this male was dominated by the Chem D bx3, but the smell was dominated by the Black Cherry Soda. It was selected for it's sweet smell and potency potential. I decided to use it in this cross to boost the sweetness of the Blackberry Widow and to add a little more yield to it. This is the same male used in my Black Cherry Soda bx1 strain.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

chem is hermie prone... no? and BCS pheno's of plush seem to herm easy...


just putting that out there..(I really don't know about the chem tho.. no experience)


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

You're right Sketch.. but I can honestly say from the past 100+ seeds I've popped.. I've only seen 3 nanners on 2 plants. 
The Batcave has ball repellent qualities I must say.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You're right Sketch.. but I can honestly say from the past 100+ seeds I've popped.. I've only seen 3 nanners on 2 plants.
> The Batcave has ball repellent qualities I must say.


damn bro.... talk about stabbing a Unicorn in the face... I knocked on some wood for you so it's cool  lol

the 2nd run of the plush phenos is already showing nanners...well I picked one off. so maybe being a little harsh on her. o wait no,no I'm not... FUCK YOU PLUSHBERRY! I knew I should of gotten AOS instead..( I like blaming things other then myself if you can't tell  ) 

here they are as of today





















I have been feeding them a lighten!!! bio-canna regiment and to be honest I don't know how the hell they are still so [email protected]? if I would have this same feed on anything other then the plush I would have hardcore yellowing and diff.. up the ass.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn they look so good tho!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Damn they look so good tho!!


still have the three new pheno's I kept from the 20 plush seed hunt. got the 3 plants cloned and ready for round...190 it seems of planet plush in my room lol. all for the sake of color. (weak sauce)


Edit: no doubt they do look like the cat's pajamas just fall short in to many other departments to be a keeper for me..(unless I find that stable BCS pheno that smells like gods vagina) wish me luck


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 27, 2012)

You just need to dip the Space Princess in some paint.. boom done. lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 27, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> You just need to dip the Space Princess in some paint.. boom done. lol


O I count the days till space princess 
[video=youtube;4NwP3wes4M8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NwP3wes4M8[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 27, 2012)

is that Blue Iguana from Mosca a new strain? the tude only just listed it today i think


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it came out with the rest of the OTM line


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 27, 2012)

ok...the Double Dutch in it sounds nice


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 27, 2012)

decided my next purchase is gonna be

StarBerry from Hortilab

Brainfreeze aka LUI-99 from DutchGrown Seeds


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 28, 2012)

First time I've seen it, at the tude at least.
What is in Double Dutch? 



Higher Medz said:


> is that Blue Iguana from Mosca a new strain? the tude only just listed it today i think


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

its originally from Magus Genetics (Warlock male x Pre-2000 Chronic)


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice I'll have to call and see when they will be stocked or I might have to get my third pack of sunshine daydream.
Found out today I've got some credit at the tude for something that went out of stock. Win/Lose I guess


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

yea i might give it a try, just so much other stuff to get too

already have over 75 strains to test, and have about 60 moms in my collection


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 28, 2012)

I feel ya, I just started 7 strains today since I'm moving to a new location to use up some of my collection. 
None of my moms would be considered "rare" so no big loss gifting those. 



Higher Medz said:


> yea i might give it a try, just so much other stuff to get too
> 
> already have over 75 strains to test, and have about 60 moms in my collection


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

narrowed down to these...but now have to choose 10 strains to run in the next test,,,HELP!!!


Triple Platinum
Electric Banana
Dream Lotus
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
Deep Blue Pakistani
Pure Kush x Uzbek
Sunshine Daydream
Jamaican D
Tahoe OG
Buddha Tahoe OG
California Dreaming
Amnesia
Green Python
Ripped Bubba
Fire X18
White Strawberry
Orig. Sour Diesel
Ace Of Spades
Space Dawg
Citrus Skunk
OG Ghost Train Haze #1
Doc's OG
Goat Wreck Haze
Karma Bitch
Somali Taxi Ride
Purple Haze #2
4 Corners
Longs Peak Blue
The Ox
Purple Swish
Blueberry Headband
Royal Purple Kush
Grapefruit Guava
No Name
Caramelo
Edelweiss
Passion
Strawberry Sour Diesel
Melon Gum
Sour Power
Snow Goddess
Elephant Stomper
Rocky Mountain High
Blueberry Blast
Purple Monkey Balls
Kakalak Kush
Lemon Fizz
Bright Moments
Blue Magoo x JBJ
Caramel Candy Kush
Purple Tahoe Alien
Vic's High
Blueberry OG


----------



## NightbirdX (Jun 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> damn bro.... talk about stabbing a Unicorn in the face... I knocked on some wood for you so it's cool  lol
> 
> the 2nd run of the plush phenos is already showing nanners...well I picked one off. so maybe being a little harsh on her. o wait no,no I'm not... FUCK YOU PLUSHBERRY! I knew I should of gotten AOS instead..( I like blaming things other then myself if you can't tell  )
> 
> I have been feeding them a lighten!!! bio-canna regiment and to be honest I don't know how the hell they are still so [email protected]? if I would have this same feed on anything other then the plush I would have hardcore yellowing and diff.. up the ass.


Lol I thought the same thing. I have the kind of luck where I say something and then it goes completely wrong. I've learned to keep my mouth shut, the hard way. lol. 

My plush hasn't had herm issues too bad. I get nanners a little on my purple pheno, but ive never seen anything fully form. Never had any seeds off of her. Sorry your luck was so bad with them. 

I think BioCanna is dicking with their recipe a bit. I have been having problems for the last month or so in veg and have been trying to adjust my dosage regimen. I track my dosages on every run and normally I had been underfeeding so I started steadily upping my doses and the problems went away. For the next grow things went smooth. Best veg I'd had in awhile. Then after that, following the same dosages, on the same strains, it was too much, so they were getting over nuted. It took me a minute to realize what was going on. I thought I had phos def, micronute def, couldnt figure it out. Then I started upping and lowering my dosage of Vega and things evened out when I started doing 15ml/gal each feeding. Previously in the last few grows, I had started with 15ml at transplant and worked up to 25-30ml/gal and watering in between. I did that this time and they didnt like it at all, lol. So, same grower, same strains, same schedule, same soil, I figure it has to be the bottle. If I didn't track everything, and just eyeballed it, I would think it would be me, but I'm pretty anal about writing everything down, every time. 

In flowering, it has been working great. I have had nit def issues in the past, but started using NN Nitrogen during weeks 3-6ish and it definitely helped quite a bit. An extra good phos source works well too. I use 1-2 TBS/gal starting at about week 2-3 depending when they show me they want more.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

around what weeks are the nanners usually showing up on the Plush Berry's? 

i have 6 in flower now at Day 27 and no bad signs yet


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 28, 2012)

updated list although theres three orders in the mail lol


sannies regs.
New blue diesel
Jackberry f4
Chocolate rain
Herijuana ibl
cheese berry haze
Anesthesia
k.o kush
cheeseberry
Blue chocolate
*Glitch genetics regs.*
Deep space glitch
Lailas kush
*Sativa diva regs.*
Chemical nightmare
*Top shelf seeds regs.*
Sour apple original diesel x c99
*G13 labs seeds regs.*
Purple power
*Seedman seeds reg.*
White widow
*Mr. nice seeds regs.*
Medicine man
*Leperchaun seeds regs.*
Red rock
Lsc
*Gorrilla grower regs.*
East coast alien dawg
Cosmicdawg
Alien fruit
*Eugenics genetics regs.*
Og graze
Cinnamon jack
*Bodhi seeds regs.*
clusterfunk
M8 lost kush x fantasy island
Apollo 11 genius pheno f3
Moonwalk
Dank Sinatra
Super silver strawberry lotus
Deep blue Pakistan
Sunshine daydream
89 sensi northern lights #5 x bcsc northern lights #5
Pure kush (suge) x Uzbekistani hash plant
Goji og
*Kens gdp seeds reg.*
Kens kush
Bay 11
Grand daddy purp
*kind mind regs. *
Cheese x vortex
Blue widow x vortex
J herer x vortex
*Jaws gear regs.*
Chocolate banana kush
Insane banana kush
Alien kush f4
*snow high seeds regs.*
Blueberry blast
Purple monkey balls
Quick silver
Blackberry space wreck
Pipe dream
*Dank house seeds regs.*
Sweetdawg
Strawberry bubba kush
Chem alien kush
Strawberry alien kush
Strawberry alien diesel
Double barrel og
Alien fire
Strawberry fire
*Immortal flower regs.*
Headband bx
Grapehead
Moose juice
Space bubba
Nightcap
Sr71 purple kush x kings kross f2s
kings blood
*Tcvg seeds regs.*
Shit on a stick vl
Asshat
Shit happens
Call girl
Zit
home wrecker v1
Shit mix 09
Generic weed
Shit
Shit outta luck
Fucd up skunk
Skerry
78 skunk d x gorilla grape
Midnight rendevue
78 skunk m x gorilla grape
2010 freebies #1
2010 freebies #2
*Tga subcool seeds regs.*
Jack the ripper
Querkle
Chernobyl
Spacedawg
Qrazy train
Apollo 13 bx
Pandoras box
Space bomb
Dairy queen
time wreck
Ace of spades
plush berry
Vortex
Jacks cleaner 2
Third dimension
Deep purple
*Gage green genetics regs.*
l.a. haze
Good ideas mix
Burgundy
Grape stomper og
Lemon stomper
Leia og
Sun maiden
Old school afghan haze (bastards)
Bright moments
Nyc hp-13 (bastards)
Mendo montage f2 (testers complete)
Force og (testers complete)
chemdawgX Grape stomper og (testers complete)
Red diesel x og (testers)
Found object x og (testers)
Purple elegance f2 (testers)
*Sure fire seeds fems.*
Blazing blues
Cheesey jones
Firestarter
*Cannaventure seeds regs.*
Purple berry diesel 
Star berry indica
East coast royal diesel ix 11
Purple berry bx
Jazz berry jam
Mothers mix
Jazz berry jam x stardawg
Purple berry x fire og bx
Ecsd clone x alien kush
Mass super skunk x hindu kush
Strawberry diesel x alien kush
Sin diesel
Diesel fire
Blue magoo x jazz berry jam
Purple berry x alien kush
Purple berry x strawberry diesel
Lemon skunk x kksc bx
Pre 98 bubba kush x fire og bx
Purkle berry
*Hazeman seeds regs.*
Rocky mountain high
White grapes
g-13 bx2
Double white cheese
Fugu kush
Tripple xxx
88 g-13 x hash plant
Grape-13
Elephant stomper
*Illuminati seeds fems.*
Irukandji pestilence x mamba
Blueberry og
*Alphakronik regs.*
Jackpot royal
Sin city kush
Belka
*Kingdom organics regs.*
Super silver daze
Cbr1947
Deep chunk
Deep north
Deep space
Shish99
Dirty girl
Deep phaze
Iron cindy
Poison burban elixir
*Calyx bros seed co. regs.*
Kakalak kush f2
Smokey mountain magic f2
*Scarecrow seeds regs.*
Bambala
Undertaker
dragon breath
grizzly
*Cannetics freebies regs.*
Jock horror
Indiana bubblegum
Mighty freeze
Sleeskunk
Super silver haze f2 short pheno
Pakistan x 18 x nepalindica
Deep bubba x sunsour
Orange ozzy
Jock horror x full moon
Cherry ak47 gorilla grape x emporor kush
Gdp x black rose
Cheesey sak
Chetex cheese x vortex
Orange skunk ao x metro x ss
Snowdawg x querkle
Snowdawg x sour d
G13 haze x nycd x g13 haze x ecsd
Fire og
Swazi f2
Cheese x haze f2
Sour d x og kush x Malawi gold x cheesey smurf
Sour kush x cheese #1
G13 haze x nycd
Jaffa cakes
Lemon skunk x sour bubble
Slh x bs 2.2 x sour bubble
Chemo x sour bubble
Super lemon haze x sour bubble
Z7 x sour bubble
Indiana gum x nepal indica
Mosca bubba kush x old time moonshine x yo mama male
Jock horror x papaya x bubbleicious
Pakistani chitral x nepal indica
*Cannetics freebies fems.*
Larry og s1
Ssh x c99
Black dominia x nepalindica
*Sannies freebies regs.*
Free kush
*Private breeders regs.*
Purple le pew
Cougar kush f1
Hawaii 5-0 x cougar kush
&#12288;


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

Deep Blue Pakistani
Tahoe OG
OG Ghost Train Haze #1
Blueberry Headband
Strawberry Sour Diesel
Purple Monkey Balls
Blue Magoo x JBJ
Caramel Candy Kush
Purple Tahoe Alien
Blueberry OG

that would be my choices HM



NightbirdX said:


> Lol I thought the same thing. I have the kind of luck where I say something and then it goes completely wrong. I've learned to keep my mouth shut, the hard way. lol.
> 
> My plush hasn't had herm issues too bad. I get nanners a little on my purple pheno, but ive never seen anything fully form. Never had any seeds off of her. Sorry your luck was so bad with them.
> 
> ...


thanks for that info Nightbird! I am not 100% on my game when I'm writing stuff down but, I do my best.





hellraizer30 said:


> updated list although theres three orders in the mail lol
> 
> 
> sannies regs.
> ...


that is one sexy ass list you have there my friend


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 28, 2012)

In no order:
1. Pure Kush
2. Sunshine Daydream
3. Dream Lotus
4. Green Python
5. Ace of Spades
6. Caramal Candy Kush
7. Vic's High
8. Purple Tahoe Alien
9. Strawberry Sour Diesel 
10. Electric Banana

Thats what I would run but I had a hard time narrowing it down too lol you can come up with a bad combo with that selection though  




Higher Medz said:


> narrowed down to these...but now have to choose 10 strains to run in the next test,,,HELP!!!
> 
> 
> Triple Platinum
> ...


----------



## headbender (Jun 28, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Lol I thought the same thing. I have the kind of luck where I say something and then it goes completely wrong. I've learned to keep my mouth shut, the hard way. lol.
> 
> My plush hasn't had herm issues too bad. I get nanners a little on my purple pheno, but ive never seen anything fully form. Never had any seeds off of her. Sorry your luck was so bad with them.
> 
> ...



one thing about bottled organic nutes is they are inconsistent ive noticed that with biocanna multiple times especially with ph fluctuation from bottle to bottle but also concentration!


----------



## headbender (Jun 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> narrowed down to these...but now have to choose 10 strains to run in the next test,,,HELP!!!
> 
> 
> Triple Platinum
> ...


i would run these ten!
pk x uzbek
dream lotus
sunny dd
elephant stomper
green python
bright moments
ace of spades
purple monkey balls
snow goddess
blueberry og


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for the suggestions

noted!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 28, 2012)

what should i pop from this bodhi gear top three please
nl5 noof x nl5 bcsc
moonwalk
clusterfunk 
apollo 11 genius
a13 gorilla arm x a11 genius
sssl
goji og
pure kush x uzbek
snow leopard
sunshine daydream
tigers milk 
love triangle
yo mama


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 28, 2012)

pop one of each . . .. .. . . j/k

how ya been HB


----------



## headbender (Jun 28, 2012)

pretty good gs how bout yourself?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 28, 2012)

kine as always


----------



## headbender (Jun 28, 2012)

how do you like the seagreen sam i cant really tell if its helping


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 28, 2012)

Just when I thought I had seed money saved my wife texts me "happy anniversary ". 15 yrs married, 20 together.
Guess I'm getting flowers and a gift instead.
Fucked up my whole day!
Dam.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Just when I thought I had seed money saved my wife texts me "happy anniversary ". 15 yrs married, 20 together.
> Guess I'm getting flowers and a gift instead.
> Fucked up my whole day!
> Dam.


Make a stop at the cemetery for flowers and buy her a candy bar.


----------



## nattybongo (Jun 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Make a stop at the cemetery for flowers and buy her a candy bar.


Cap'n, ur signature is the best.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 28, 2012)

I never got seeds on my plush either. Just sterile nanners. I still don't like em tho.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> what should i pop from this bodhi gear top three please
> nl5 noof x nl5 bcsc
> moonwalk
> clusterfunk
> ...


love triangle
apollo 11
goji og

i would leave the Yo Mama for last. that is probably the only Bodhi strain I wasn't impressed with


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

waiting on that Blue Iguana from Mosca to release

more Cinderella BX stocked tho...might grab another pack as i only got 4 females, or maybe a pack from Monk instead


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 28, 2012)

HM I'd be interested to see how some RD strains turn out, I have GTH1 and The OX plus a freebie pack of Somali Taxi Ride. I was gonna grab the Scotts OG and Docs OG but I decided to hold out until I see some grows.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

yea i told myself i was gonna test at least 1 of their strains in my next run

think i might run the Doc's OG or the Ox
wanna leave the sativas to run a mainly sativa run with the HyPro - Amnesia, Underground Originals No Name and a couple Calyx Bros. strains

have to say tho, i ran Blues and Killer Skunk from Underground Originals and wasn't impressed...only got 1 keeper from the Blues which is quite nice but the main problem is that i got another strain in my Blues pack. out of 7 females, not 1 looked like anyone elses Blues


----------



## snodome (Jun 28, 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/r/trees/comments/vhiib/to_the_young_ents_who_broke_into_my_garage_last/

ouch. dude has his garage broken into and a bunch of stuff stolen but is most upset about his seed collection. anyone have seeds to spare get him back on his feet?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> what should i pop from this bodhi gear top three please
> nl5 noof x nl5 bcsc
> moonwalk
> clusterfunk
> ...


Dont know how many to choose 



Top three for me ...(hey that kind of rhymed)
Tigers milk
snow leopard
Pure Kush


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 28, 2012)

headbender said:


> what should i pop from this bodhi gear top three please
> nl5 noof x nl5 bcsc
> moonwalk
> clusterfunk
> ...


Snow leopard(tigermelon x snow lotus)
Sunny D
Goji

Quote from bodhi:
"tiger melon: chem d dom with insane frost and an aroma of honey rolled durbar sandalwood incense..."
I can't upload the pics of tigermelon right now or I would have, but here's the link to the post where they're at.
...now imagine that with more frost and more yield.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Quote from bodhi:
> "tiger melon: chem d dom with insane frost and an aroma of honey rolled durbar sandalwood incense..."
> I can't upload the pics of tigermelon right now or I would have, but here's the link to the post where they're at.
> ...now imagine that with more frost and more yield.


I think I need a cig after looking at all that porn..

Dirty Hippie and blackberry ksuh x snow lotus... If there is a fair and just god out there... he would not allow me to not own these strains.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

whats the genetics of tiger melon?

tigers milk x watermelon hashplant?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

yip blackberry kush, instant karma, and dirty hippie for me please


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I think I need a cig after looking at all that porn..
> 
> Dirty Hippie and blackberry ksuh x snow lotus... If there is a fair and just god out there... he would not allow me to not own these strains.


LOL. dirty hippie is the sister of snow lotus and their daddy has passed. I think dirty hippie x rks is in the works. That bbk looks nice though.




Higher Medz said:


> whats the genetics of tiger melon?
> 
> tigers milk x watermelon hashplant?


Chem D x Uzbeki hashplant


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

Badass TripleB!

Thanks for the family lineage on Tiger melon


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 28, 2012)

Just scooped up the last pack of Sunshine Daydream in celebration of the Supreme Court's decision today!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

..... what what what??!

as I ...(checks out Google)


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 28, 2012)

lol you enjoy having the government fore you to do something at the expense of having a dubious tax penalty if you fail to comply?

surprised those sunny d's lasted as long as they did.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad your happy.....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 28, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> surprised those sunny d's lasted as long as they did.


Same here. I'm wondering how long until the Temples are sold out.



TheChosen said:


> lol you enjoy having the government fore you to do something at the expense of having a dubious tax penalty if you fail to comply?


Beep, beep, beep.. My tinfoil helmet's picking up too much static...


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey dude I'm not going to argue points of politics but I suggest you re-read my post and then go educate yourself. I'm not speaking on conspiracies so you can leave the smart ass comments aside as well. There has to be a way to enforce the part of the health care bill which stipulates that you must have health insurance. If you are an employee of a company this has little effect on you because it is your employer's burden. But if you are self-employed and file a tax return you will be required to purchase your own health insurance policy. Failing to do so will not leave you with a fine, summons, or being sent to jail. But it will result in a penalty on your tax return if you cannot prove that you purchased a policy for yourself. Read more than the headlines and you would know this.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

was I the only one that was thinking it was about cannabis....



slaps forehead


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 28, 2012)

*

Got an email from WBW yesterday.
Said he was in a accident, but is recovering.
No details.

Get well soon!
Stayhigh man...
​
​

*


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

That sucks about WBW.. hope it was nothing to serious.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 28, 2012)

Buying health care sucks, and is really expensive, been there done that. Im glad my wife works at a hospital, and has great insurance for us now.

Last fall I fell out of a tree and broke my pelvis in 3 places, and my wrist and ribs, I was fucked up, if I didn't have insurance I would be bankrupt from all the huge bills.

Not having insurance is a serious risk and, I dont recommend it.


----------



## headbender (Jun 28, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Snow leopard(tigermelon x snow lotus)
> Sunny D
> Goji
> 
> ...


oh trust ive seen those pics lol it was the first thing i did i also noticed if you look at bodhis gallery bay lets you do a slide show which is sick with all of bodhis photos ive been watching it everyday while i smoke a bowl lol!!!
if anyone tries the slide show just make sure the pics are at the beginning cuz the slideshow will start from whatever pic your on!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 28, 2012)

I have tiger melon beans. And blackberry KushXappalachia. Those pics are sic! Thanks bbb

Headbender my vote goes for tigers milk.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

is that blackberry kush x appalachia something bodhi only made one time?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not sure. I imagine it will be remade on the seed run he is gonna do with the Appalachia male. But I'm not sure. 

Ive got some dirty sanchezs that are really leaning towards the dirty hippy side in veg. I'll be making f2s of those as long as bodhi doesn't mind. I need to transplant them and flower them. They look really nice.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just started an auto bomb. Hope its a good pheno


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 28, 2012)

Anybody know why the seed collect thread on the zon was deleted?


Nvm i got answers.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

no like seed collectors"?

EDIT: mail came 







and the cali yo seedling I super cropped on accident has bounced back better then I would have guessed.. just left her alone and she did all the work on her own 


before






after


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

anyone know the flowering time of these strains: Pure Kush x Uzbek and Blue Magoo x JBJ ???

i know the JBJ is supposed to be 8 weeks just not sure of the Blue Magoo


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm so pissdd about the supreme court ruling. Remember when they promised obamacare IS NOT a tax? So now it passes because its legal by tax laws?..... noone should be happy about this. Ppl don't get it, a supreme court ruling not only decides on the matter at hand, but every decision they make opens the door for many other bullshit laws to have credability. So there not FORCING you to get health insurance, but it costs money not to, that sounds like freedom. What's next? Taxes for having too many kids or are they going to tax everyone that doesn't graduatge high school? Sounds ultimately like more taxes for ppl who can least afford it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

couple of nice promos at seaofseeds


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> no like seed collectors"?
> 
> EDIT: mail came
> 
> ...


Killer score homie!!! 

I really wanted some Yo Mamma and Space Mountain but missed the stuff that was snagged early...


Just got my Tiger's milk and Triangle Kush... Can't wait to get these running...

I have temple, PKUZI, NL5, and Goji OG all rockin it in veg... 

Had to get a second pack of Temple and Sunshine Daydream.... 

My Dank Sinatra was some incrusted rock bud with a great lemon hash fuel taste with a great warm body high with very positive vibe.... Need to pop some more to get a better look... Running this against LA Conf for fun now in flower....

Cali Yo is 3wks in flower and has unreal crystal production with a very orange smell... Far superior to the Jilly Beans I ran not to long ago IMHO....


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

nice bodhi collection bro

i myself am still trying to decide if i like my La Con or Dank Sinatra better
and glad to see someone else flowering the Cali Yo's, i'm at 4 weeks with them


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 28, 2012)

I waant that interested in temple but I saw some pics at cannetics and omg they are frosty.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 28, 2012)

...................................


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

No fucking shit bats!!? horrible absolutely horrible


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Good luck bro. Ive been having nightmares about shit like that this week. God Bless You.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> Good luck bro. Ive been having *nightmares about shit like that* this week. God Bless You.


I have two that are forever locked in my brain...


----------



## dickkhead (Jun 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Huge Security Issue. Teardown in progress.. but I'm at Day 50. Fuck Bitches.


sorry to hear! you say fuck bitches im assuming either a snitch or your girl or both? this is why im hesitant to let mine know?...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 28, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Huge Security Issue. Teardown in progress.. but I'm at Day 50. Fuck Bitches.


Sorry too hear...

The things we do for the love of our true beauties... Anything....

Hope all things are well...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

sorry to hear bro
nuff guidance and protection


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice bodhi collection bro
> 
> i myself am still trying to decide if i like my La Con or Dank Sinatra better
> and glad to see someone else flowering the Cali Yo's, i'm at 4 weeks with them


Thanks homie....

Seems we have similar taste in ladies... Ha...

I have my Cali Yo running against some Arctic fallout....the Cali crystal production is wild... Pretty stoked... Hope your run is going just as dank!


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have two that are forever locked in my brain...


Slept with my machete on Tuesday. Smoke too damn much. But my paranoia alerted me to my kitchen windows being left open by me a few hours earlier. Sorry for the awful grammar, baked.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh noes bats. What happened.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds like someone needs to borrow my shovel.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 28, 2012)

GL Batman prayers are with u!
I have one under my belt. Freekin horrible. 

I'm thinking I Would run Temple and Blue Berry Blast. So would Super Silver Strawberry Lotus b ok with those? I know goji is in the cross but what should I expect on stretch with them?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn sorry to hear that bats...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 28, 2012)

I really feel like people are sleeping on temple. That's one of the ones I really want to run.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 28, 2012)

Damn yo that sucks but you gotta do what you gotta do. At least you got time to teardown, others aren't so lucky. 



BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Huge Security Issue. Teardown in progress.. but I'm at Day 50. Fuck Bitches.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 28, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I waant that interested in temple but I saw some pics at cannetics and omg they are frosty.


I have one 6 weeks in flower and I have to concur. I cut a couple buds off today and was surprised at how much resin is on the underside of the leaves, cuz from a distance it looks like a pistil explosion with no room for crystal. Also, very strong lemon-lime smell, but in the last week I've started smelling a funky garlic smell. I hope it goes away or morphs into something better. The pheno I have seems quite vigorous and hardy too.




BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Huge Security Issue. Teardown in progress.. but I'm at Day 50. Fuck Bitches.


Nooooooooooooooo. Are you gonna be able to save anything? Sorry bro that really blows.




karmas a bitch said:


> I really feel like people are sleeping on temple. That's one of the ones I really want to run.


Do you have some?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 28, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> Thanks homie....
> 
> Seems we have similar taste in ladies... Ha...
> 
> I have my Cali Yo running against some Arctic fallout....the Cali crystal production is wild... Pretty stoked... Hope your run is going just as dank!


yea really does seem so
ran arctic fallout in my last run,,,it's some dank shit


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jun 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I really feel like people are sleeping on temple. That's one of the ones I really want to run.


I feel the same way... Got an extra pack to be sure I nail the pheno I most dig!.... Can't wait for the show cause it just started...


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 29, 2012)

Good luck Batman. Saddening that a plant so amazing can still cause so much anguish. I told my wife before I married her that I smoked before I met her and she said again when I got back into growing, "don't ask, don't tell" (dont tell me the PH of your soil or how many lumens you have, I DGAF).....she doesnt smoke but realizes that not supporting my interests only screws her. She like the smell of Chem.

I haven't been posting as much lately because I like to take pics and I feel like the Atlanta Michael Vick of plants right now. Trying not to spread TMV (i hate cigs, but i smokem), a continued Nitro battle with A13 x A11, and a horrible male ratio coming out of my Veg closet. My perpetual is all fucked. Early-Flipped my GPython, 3 IF Spc Bubba, and 2 Jaffa Cake today (31 days) because I need a late summer break to clean the tent and start over. D-Kush with TMV looks great and the Snozzberry looks "ok" 6 weeks in. I was doing too much internet browsing and research instead of garden time this past month. Felt uncomfortable the other day trying to price some leftovers to a friend. I am going to start popping more beans. I need 3 insane moms. 

Gonna spread some rep around, esp you Sketch. Hope you guys have a great weekend, and lets hope the mail fairy helps Madd out.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 29, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> couple of nice promos at seaofseeds


Gonna bump this. Buy a 10 pack and receive free 5 pack from same breeder. Nice.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

Do you think its safe to assume the 5 pack will be the same as the 10?



bombudburner said:


> Gonna bump this. Buy a 10 pack and receive free 5 pack from same breeder. Nice.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 29, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Do you think its safe to assume the 5 pack will be the same as the 10?


I wouldn't assume anything. You could email em and find out.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2012)

Probly that breeders least popular cross.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Good luck Batman. Saddening that a plant so amazing can still cause so much anguish. I told my wife before I married her that I smoked before I met her and she said again when I got back into growing, "don't ask, don't tell" (dont tell me the PH of your soil or how many lumens you have, I DGAF).....she doesnt smoke but realizes that not supporting my interests only screws her. She like the smell of Chem.
> 
> I haven't been posting as much lately because I like to take pics and I feel like the Atlanta Michael Vick of plants right now. Trying not to spread TMV (i hate cigs, but i smokem), a continued Nitro battle with A13 x A11, and a horrible male ratio coming out of my Veg closet. My perpetual is all fucked. Early-Flipped my GPython, 3 IF Spc Bubba, and 2 Jaffa Cake today (31 days) because I need a late summer break to clean the tent and start over. D-Kush with TMV looks great and the Snozzberry looks "ok" 6 weeks in. I was doing too much internet browsing and research instead of garden time this past month. Felt uncomfortable the other day trying to price some leftovers to a friend. I am going to start popping more beans. I need 3 insane moms.
> 
> Gonna spread some rep around, esp you Sketch. Hope you guys have a great weekend, and lets hope the mail fairy helps Madd out.


Man im bummed mad gear isnt showing up, but all we can do is hope


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

09-08-2009, 02:42 PM #*37*TomHill
Senior Member
 
Join Date: Apr 2004
Posts: 1,344















































Hello folks,

Apparently out of about 1200 viruses able to infect plants, only 5 infect cannabis regularly - Tobacco mosaic virus (TMV) is not one of them. Paulsen reported TMV causing symptomless infections in cannabis (Hemp Diseases and Pests). 

I suppose it is possible, however I think it is unlikely we are looking at TMV on the boards in the last few years. As far as ChemD tissue samples supposedly testing positive for "the Virus" at UC Davis or where ever, well... If I remember correctly, this evidence came to light via a rival breeder right about the exact time Rez was releasing his -at the time- latest ChemD work. Meanwhile the rival or a friend was working on a "virus free" line too. I could be wrong, but I found it all somewhat suspicious I guess.

If we knew we had a virus -or some other systemic disease- there's tissue culture (easier said than done probably), or try to breed your way out while employing thermotherapy to seeds each generation before sprouting.

Again, I doubt this is what we're dealing with. I suspect it is a harmless case of inbreeding depression coupled with a threshold effect. That these symptoms are often showing up and "spreading" in the Chem, OG's, diesels etc, is just a little too much of a coincidence imo. More likely that it "spread" (read: the trait expressed itself among plants sharing that trait) right at the time an environmental threshold was met. That some folks are reporting symptoms and some reporting none (with the exact same clone) is a little off the mark too imo if we were looking a virus. There might be a temperature sensitive threshold to be reached, it might have to do with feeding, it could be almost anything, but folks who "have the TMV" are very likely doing something different with their environment than folks who "don't know what these other guys are talking about". The trait can be there, and require some environmental trigger for it to be expressed, this is quite common. This seems the most logical explanation to me, but who knows. -Tom


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright I will, wasn't sure if someone had/knew.



bombudburner said:


> I wouldn't assume anything. You could email em and find out.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Huge Security Issue. Teardown in progress.. but I'm at Day 50. Fuck Bitches.


That Sucks Batman!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2012)

damn batman !

...hopefully you can stash clones w/ people u trust.
...hopefully this will pass and no drama will result.
...hopefully a friend or two will come to your aide.

if u need anything (from a far away place to stash clones to help w/ my pick up truck) , cause you're only a hop, skip, and jump away , flip a PM.

play safe & very sorry to hear.
makes me way sad.

i say : cant trust anybody that doesnt grow dank.

even then : i've been fucked over by 90% of these (internet) lying fag face growers.

leaves 10% with any integrity... most of whom post here.

kinda odd really.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy freekin Friday everybody.
U know getting answers out of u guys is tighter then a knats ass!
JK hey bombed burner how she lookin on yeild? The pics I've seen she looks big but not really dense.
Just wondering what ur thoughts were on that... So far. 

I used to have a girl back in the day that had structure like that. Frosty that's why I want to run with it...

And I had a dream Last night I had to tear shit down freekin hope skunks ok...hate that shit. Fuckin assholes runnin our shit. Our god givin right to grow and smoke a god givin plant. Stupid!

A~goo I'm in the same boat
My girl smokes but dnt want me to talk about it.. Or give her anything to Potent ever sense I sliped her a squar under a jalapenio on a natcho one night. lol light weight. 
Aaa but what a night... Ahh memories.

And ya I'm waiting for MADD's gear to show. Lossing sleep over here. Fingers crossed...but MADD did tell me last night he ain't worried he is always in good
Spirits that guy....think he is rubbin off on me though. That bitch is twisted... LOL love him...

That's crazy about that Chem shit.
Good reads..

I know its to early...I'm done.

Peace and Health people.
T~P


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Alright I will, wasn't sure if someone had/knew.


it's a strain of your choice from the same breeder you purchase from


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 29, 2012)

who's waiting on beans to show up right now? I have one package that made it here was the 2nd ordered in the line of 3 total 1st still missing and the 3rd is not really late yet.

so that is two for me in the wilds still


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 29, 2012)

got my june jubilee seeds from attitude last week , shit load of seed free to go along with my rare dankness


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

Got one that just moved out after 5 days and is now local this morn.

And one is sitting there two days right now... Ill let cha know but no
Problems. I had one that last bodhi drop that didn't update for
Like 7 days tud said dnt worry. And they were right got them.
They were my goji to. So I ordered two more packs cause I got scared. And ended up with 4 damnit! So I gave two out. Cause bodhi is so kind to me so I figured I would pay it forward. My one bud In uK can't order he is a happy bitch right about now lol...

Sorry sketch not trying to rub it in.
GL


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't believe anyone would name a cross crystal meth. Dr underground.


----------



## taaldow (Jun 29, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Huge Security Issue. Teardown in progress.. but I'm at Day 50. Fuck Bitches.


*WOW!! sorry to hear that *


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 29, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Happy freekin Friday everybody.
> U know getting answers out of u guys is tighter then a knats ass!
> JK hey bombed burner how she lookin on yeild? The pics I've seen she looks big but not really dense.
> Just wondering what ur thoughts were on that... So far.
> ...


If the calyxes swell at the end she'll have some weight to her. The buds do have a somewhat open/loose structure, but I think that will help with mold cuz the colas are starting to get some girth.

@lastwood- that's a bad name. I don't even like calling crystal meth by that name.

@allowishus- wasn't gonna say anything, but if you actually had TMV all your plants would be dead and you'd be [email protected] So be happy that you don't have it. : )


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been hearing people blame tmv a lot lately. I've only seen it once(I'm pretty sure it was at least). I let a buddy smoke cigs in my room while we worked. Once it showed,everything was dead within two days. Every single plant. So I agree with bbb


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 29, 2012)

I really don't understand this TMV stuff... I smoke my cowboy killers next to my ladies almost everyday. almost. more then just one cig... never had it.. wondering if it's due to temps? extreme handling of the plant while smoking?
just a little odd to me


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 29, 2012)

I saw a link for a tmv test kit in a link I was reading.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn thats pretty sweet. I'm hoping they will add 10 packs of the grape stomper bx2 or grape stomper x og. They got 5 packs listed now.
On another note, attitude credit + my birthday today= more beans 



Higher Medz said:


> it's a strain of your choice from the same breeder you purchase from


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

is their stock legit?


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 29, 2012)

I take back my statement about TMV. Apparently, it doesn't kill tobacco, but lower leaves can be burnt in the hot sun. I just remember Billy goat dealing with it and destroying all his shit and sanitizing everything. And I remembered KaB talking about it. Maybe you do have it, maybe you don't. You're stoked if it's not killing anything.


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I take back my statement about TMV. Apparently, it doesn't kill tobacco, but lower leaves can be burnt in the hot sun. I just remember Billy goat dealing with it and destroying all his shit and sanitizing everything. And I remembered KaB talking about it. Maybe you do have it, maybe you don't. You're stoked if it's not killing anything.


well if it killed tobacco immediately there wouldnt be much of a chance of us smokers transferring it lol cuz no infected tobacco plant would make it to harvest!

edit: btw bbb no offense at all just reread my post realized it was a little offputting


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

i wonder when stomper bx2 will be elsewhere ive never used sea of seeds?


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

The tude said 2 weeks in a message when I asked. This was a couple weeks ago prolly so I bet they will have them stocked soon, esp. with sos having them now.
Maybe it's just me but it seems the tude has been releasing a lot of new stuff concurrent with their monthly promotions, even if a particular drop isn't part of the promo. 



headbender said:


> i wonder when stomper bx2 will be elsewhere ive never used sea of seeds?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

they dont have the BX2 in stock as yet...they only have grape stomper OG


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how the BX2 will be different from the original BX?

I already got like 3 packs of Bright Moments to go pheno hunting with so I might just pass this one up.... 

but probably not


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> they dont have the BX2 in stock as yet...they only have grape stomper OG


ahhh i see thanks hm!


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

its gs x gsbx while the bx1 was gs x cdsd so i think it should lean a little more to the stomper than the bx1


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

my GDP's are coming along nicely...nice range of phenos and smells 

hope they are some fyah!!!!!!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

What do you guys think about dj short grape krush? Didn't his mom die or something and that's why it's discontinued now. 
Its kinda pricey but 5 free beans def. would make it worth it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

yea that should be a good buy..probably won't see it again


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks hb 

For anyone that has ordered from Canna Collective once your money has arrived do they send any confirmation for recieving the money or when the beans are shipped? I sent it international express and it says it has been delivered but I haven't heard anything from cc.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 29, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> What do you guys think about dj short grape krush? Didn't his mom die or something and that's why it's discontinued now.
> Its kinda pricey but 5 free beans def. would make it worth it.


I seen a vid on youtube of some dude showing off some gk that looked on point! One of those nugs that looks like it was dusted in powdered trichome sugar... I wish my old packs of Blue Moonshine never got lifted, fuckin thieves.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. 
Either that or load up on some more subcool or ggg if they restock. That's really about all they have that appeals to me.



Higher Medz said:


> yea that should be a good buy..probably won't see it again


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

yea that looks like about it


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> thanks hb
> 
> For anyone that has ordered from Canna Collective once your money has arrived do they send any confirmation for recieving the money or when the beans are shipped? I sent it international express and it says it has been delivered but I haven't heard anything from cc.


i usually have to email dj to find out, and he replies quite quick

they have the best method of shipping i've seen yet


----------



## headbender (Jun 29, 2012)

might have to go pick up this sov peyote pillar today!


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 29, 2012)

Batman, I'm in the same boat as you man. Ichopped my whole flower room and all my seedlings and clones a couple weeks ago. I'm glad I'm not in jail though. Keep on keeping on and fuck bitches is right.


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 29, 2012)

headbender said:


> might have to go pick up this sov peyote pillar today!



What was the other pillar they used to offer before the peyote ball, it was like 4 little diffusers instead of the ball. Have you hit either before?


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2012)

707 Headband @day 40. Should be at least the size of the bulb in 30 days......don't know why my pics never stay rotated


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 29, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> What was the other pillar they used to offer before the peyote ball, it was like 4 little diffusers instead of the ball. Have you hit either before?


You're referring to the original 4-arm Pillar. It may just be the best tube _EVER_ made...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 29, 2012)

headbender said:


> might have to go pick up this sov peyote pillar today!


Pick it up and don't ever look back!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 29, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> What do you guys think about *dj short grape krush*? Didn't his mom die or something and that's why it's discontinued now.
> Its kinda pricey but 5 free beans def. would make it worth it.


Three packs of this left at the seed depot...


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

F2s though. 
And before the new tude layout, it said out of stock (discontinued). Same for blue moonshine i believe 



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Three packs of this left at the seed depot...


----------



## TheChosen (Jun 29, 2012)

bm has been discontinued for some time

the bane of my existence


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

that's what i thought. 
just wasn't sure if my memory was correct because gk and bm don't say discontinued anymore



TheChosen said:


> bm has been discontinued for some time
> 
> the bane of my existence


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey I just talked to DJ at CC he is sending me the info. I can do a transfer he said money graham.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2012)

@ lilbsdad

omg !


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 29, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> What do you guys think about dj short grape krush? Didn't his mom die or something and that's why it's discontinued now.
> Its kinda pricey but 5 free beans def. would make it worth it.


I've been eyeing that one for months. They just raised the prices on DJ short gear, but it's still the best price on the net for original grape krush(not #2) seeds....and that's without the promo.



shizniz34 said:


> F2s though.
> And before the new tude layout, it said out of stock (discontinued). Same for blue moonshine i believe


I'm pretty sure both are discontinued, but bm isn't available. Grape Krush #2 is same mom different dad. Chimera has said the mom is a really nice plant.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry for double post. BTW, no offense taken headbender. I appreciate people pointing out details i miss. I just assumed if tmv doesn't kill tobacco it wouldn't kill cannabis. That pillar you're talking about made me drool...almost
[video=youtube;vx8uh8ZKJF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx8uh8ZKJF4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn lilbsdad. That looks nice.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 29, 2012)

lilbsdad said:


> 707 headband @day 40. Should be at least the size of the bulb in 30 days......don't know why my pics never stay rotated



sweet donkey dick !!!!!!!!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh true I'm probably only going to get gk because of the promo although f2s look nice as well. and I don't have his blueberry either.
Do you think it'd be better to get that or the krush? Might just have to do two orders and get 15 of each



bombudburner said:


> I've been eyeing that one for months. They just raised the prices on DJ short gear, but it's still the best price on the net for original grape krush(not #2) seeds....and that's without the promo.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure both are discontinued, but bm isn't available. Grape Krush #2 is same mom different dad. Chimera has said the mom is a really nice plant.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 29, 2012)

lilbsdad clean your inbox.
please.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn I'm going to have to trade in my blaze.. That bitch is bad ass. Hell Of a price tag though.
Nice Lilbsdad nice. Hey KaB isn't that 707 HB u have?


----------



## wolftickets500 (Jun 29, 2012)

i only have 7 strains now but the astro queen is some of the best shit i have ever grown/smoked the taste is phenomonial. and A.S.H. from mr nice is a major yielder got 7 zips indoor and 600 grams off one plant in my greenhouse.


----------



## JCashman (Jun 29, 2012)

ive missed all you guys so much, been real busy and trying to catch up in this thread is much harder than anyone realizes, gods 

ive decided to not flower my GSOGs, just veg all summer, flower in fall. and then finish flowering some homemade stuffs thats in there now, and then be done til after summer. i cant deal with these stupid 100degree days.

KAB, if your read this, i took the A11s down at exactly 60days, they could have gone longer forsure, but the temps were scaring me, and the branch i dusted with plush pollen had seeds that were ready to go, so i just went and did the deed.


in other news, i realized that as i buy more and more seeds, im not running some of my older gear that ive had for a minute. so fall will start with my GSoGs, and then im gonna run a bunch of the DJShort and Mosca gear i have, and hopefully still have some room to try out these A11xPB beans.

stay safe out there guys

especially you Batman Skunk


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice to see you jcashman I'm sure those a11s will be fine. 

Yeah I have 707hb. I see a long love affair in our future.


----------



## JCashman (Jun 29, 2012)

well catching up in the thread i also noticed it mentioned that OGR was at the tude. now i know hes not a favorite around these parts, but i'm still going to have to buy a pack of his gear and find out for myself how i feel about it.

that being said, does anyone know when abouts the tude is expecting to release his stuff?

<3


----------



## BuilttoEnjoy (Jun 29, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> That pillar you're talking about made me drool...almost


Take a look at a hollowfoot~EnjoY


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 29, 2012)

definitely getting in on that MaddFarmer drop on monday


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2012)

inbox clean


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2012)

Damn lilbs that 707 is sweet! The pic re ignites my self hatred for decapitating my cut. It rooted but never grew.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Jun 29, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Damn lilbs that 707 is sweet! The pic re ignites my self hatred for decapitating my cut. It rooted but never grew.


Damn, yeah I asked about that a few pages back but you never replied (I don't think). This winter when it cools down


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

Ya I can't wait to grab up madds. Does Anyone know is the HOF at CC ok? I wanted to grab Green Python and Chem Glue. After some dude ranting over at ZON about getting burt I'm reluctant to buy it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 29, 2012)

heres a shot of the keeper ECSD x aliendog(cc) that i have been running from Gorrila grower, 52 days 20 to go


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2012)

Idk dude I've tried contactin hof a few times recently to make sure he got my pics from the test grow. I even have a few more pics to send but want to make sure the first ones got there.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah lilbsdad I don't always read every pg this thread moves fast sometimes. The blue dream is comin along. Kinda slow right now but that's usually the case with a cut in a new enviroment. It will pick up. Is blue dream usually a quick veger? How many weeks does blue dream flower? I've got her planted with my walhalla female.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure but I heard they r done. Over at ZON idk know much. All I know is the threads have been abandoned. I could ask MrC I guess. Maybe someone on here knows more? That's why I wanted to grab them before they r gone for good.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 29, 2012)

I just went and looked MrC didn't even list them at all on ZON.com
So that can't be good.


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

hollowfoot in the house!!


----------



## John12 (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever used one of those xxxl hoods? I understand they cover more area but is there a, downside to them?


----------



## hovering (Jun 30, 2012)

John12 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of those xxxl hoods? I understand they cover more area but is there a, downside to them?


I LOVE them. Replaced all others with XXXL's a few runs ago and have been very happy.

Only Downside... cost. Get the ones with the hinged glass with the wire stops, makes a big difference for cleaning and bulb changing. The glass pieces are huge.


----------



## John12 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea for the cost of one I can get two nice sized ones. So I, guess ill put my order in for one now and another in two weeks. Thanks


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> hollowfoot in the house!!


Pics or it didn't happen.  Is there any advantage to the hollowfoot? I think I would go with the pillar. Enjoy man!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

John12 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of those xxxl hoods? I understand they cover more area but is there a, downside to them?


I've got both the Ocho and Raptor hoods. Both are *excellent* pieces of equipment. Raptor is quite a bit bigger and much more stout, although the Ocho has a slightly lower profile to it and the glass is a little easier to remove and clean... but not by much though (only problem with these - the lenses are HUGE and heavy as hovering has stated).

Can't go wrong on either!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> hollowfoot in the house!!


Congrats dude!! Milk shots asap!!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I've tried contactin hof a few times recently to make sure he got my pics from the test grow. I even have a few more pics to send but want to make sure the first ones got there.


They had disbanded a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 30, 2012)

one of my favorite plants ever... and going back a year now ...id like to give a BIG "fuck the ex-wife" for killing all my strains with monsanto !

BD is on par with only a few strains i've ever grown (holding nearly 25 a few years ago) as far as suitability for production & $crop w/ always an excellent quality nug.

she grows & clones well in all conditions & can be grown several ways for maximum potential.

i hear the original is from santa cruz (go head surf homies !) and runs 70 days easy ...but at some time it was "reworked" by the original breeder for shorter flower time.

blue dream : 65 to 70 days flower depending on source (the version grab'd from homie here looks to be 65).

veg : fast nearly professinal cut making machine

*

smoking some with coffee this morning for the first time on a clean head.

been nearly one year since i had my dear sweetheart back in my pipe. thank the herb gods for a few reliable & really awesome growers here!

without this particular cali seed/clone collecting farmer , gudkarma wouldnt know what to do cause most of these seed runs dont turn out like advertized , test gear is often a electric wasting joke, & all the whiile herb needs producing.

this individual, same who blessed you lastwood, also blessed my garden with the same legendary strain... & i am SUPER grateful.

current run w/ about 3 weeks left : summer lab nugz still making beasters @ 34 celcius


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 30, 2012)

Space Princess and S. Dawg just entered the building!!!  







and my new favorite bean..... two face ;0


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

John12 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of those xxxl hoods? I understand they cover more area but is there a, downside to them?


I have 4 of them. I am very happy with them. 
Heres a link for the cheapest price I've seen

http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product_list&cid=12&aid=143&bid=22

I shop at plh they price match
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunlight-magnum-reflectors-c-338_807_811.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I have 4 of them. I am very happy with them.
> Heres a link for the cheapest price I've seen
> 
> http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=product_list&cid=12&aid=143&bid=22
> ...



have to agree with this man here. I own 4 myself and am about to purchase some more. I thank you KAB for the link!!.. as I paid around $200 a pop for mine last go.


----------



## blissfest (Jun 30, 2012)

I personally like Adjusta Wings, Super light, covers more area, no glass to clean, great reflective.

http://adjustawings.com/adjustawings-main.htm


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

No prob Sketchy. The only downside would be u would have to pay shipping. I lucked out and don't have to have them shipped. Maybe go into your local spot and try to get them to price match?
gOod score on the cuts.


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.  Is there any advantage to the hollowfoot? I think I would go with the pillar. Enjoy man!


 
oh it happened lol!!

and about your ? about the hollowfoot ive had multiple oppurtunity to buy a straight tube pillar but imo they have many drawbacks they cant hold as much water so theres less to fire the pillars well, also they usually have less space between the peyote ball and the pillar section so less space to stack bubbles before the pillars and with the tube being so tall the extra water in the hollowfoot keeps it very stable and weighted down. thats also what i really like about my recycler it holds so much water ive bumped it more times than i can count and it only ever wobbles then stands straight again. plus i already have a king stemline mini king stemline and a 60mm stemline so the hollowfoot brought some more variety too many flat bases in my collection!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

Air cooled hoods are dope. If you're pushing enough through them you can get the reflector _REAL_ close...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey jj420 it's better to suck air than to push air


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

i have two xxxl hoods and i really prefer my blockbusters because they have better penetration, ya the xxl spreads light well but doesnt penetrate as well as the blockbuster time after time crop after crop same bulbs my blockbusters consistently yield better than my xxxl's

dont get me wrong though i still think the xxxl is a really good hood!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Hey jj420 it's better to suck air than to push air


I'm not worried at all about smell and the air-cooled path is dedicated to just the lighting... 722 unrestricted CFM on tap coming in from one side of my tent, blowing through my reflector, and out the other side. With the way I got my ventilation set up I should be able to go from four hundred, to six, and then 1k with no problems.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not doubting that it works. I'm just saying its better.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jun 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> i have two xxxl hoods and i really prefer my blockbusters because they have better penetration, ya the xxl spreads light well but doesnt penetrate as well as the blockbuster time after time crop after crop same bulbs my blockbusters consistently yield better than my xxxl's
> 
> dont get me wrong though i still think the xxxl is a really good hood!


have not gotten my next set of four yet  side by side would be fun!

[video=youtube;KiFu0mvxXmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiFu0mvxXmc&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]

looks nice and easy to clean to


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'm not doubting that it works. I'm just saying its better.


No worries bro. Everyone's setups are unique. It's the reason I can easily waste an hour browsing through all of those 200 page+ grow tent threads on the net.


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

did you see those pics i just posted sketch and kab that tube is the shit i took one bong rip before i went over to my moms for dinner i was just way too high my heart was racing i was super paranoid i had to stop on the way there and grab some clear eyes shit was ridiculous im so used to hitting my mini stemlines that killing a bowl in one hit out of that pillar ruined me lol!


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

the newer blockbuster open just like the new xxxl with the cables and the hinges are on the same sides as the xxxl now i have both and prefer the old ones lol!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn those Blockbusters look nice! I'm running one of those Chinese Maverick Sun's in my 3x3. It's got it's limitations. Would love a Sun System in there, but I'd rather spend the dough focusing on building another, larger tent.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> i have two xxxl hoods and i really prefer my blockbusters because they have better penetration, ya the xxl spreads light well but doesnt penetrate as well as the blockbuster time after time crop after crop same bulbs my blockbusters consistently yield better than my xxxl's
> 
> dont get me wrong though i still think the xxxl is a really good hood!


Good to know. I can't give you more rep right now.... I just bought a blockbuster and love it. I would also say it's better for a tent than the xxxl because of the square footprint. 

JJ, you may not be burning your plants right now, but I'm pretty sure that's much closer than you want it for the best buds. HIDs are still very intense lights, especially when you get really close to them.somebody please chime in if I'm totally wrong here.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

headbender said:


> i had to stop on the way there and grab some clear eyes shit was ridiculous im so used to hitting my mini stemlines that killing a bowl in one hit out of that pillar ruined me lol!


Right on! The Pillar gives you a high like no other. And it's _so smoooooth_...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> you may not be burning your plants right now, but I'm pretty sure that's much closer than you want it for the best buds.


Yeah it's a little close for comfort, but I've got a lot of gear stuffed in that tent and the cross I'm currently running in there had a ton of stretch to her (HoF Arctic Fallout). Underestimated that and only started cropping early into flower.


----------



## guwall (Jun 30, 2012)

I love my XXXL's so much I want two more. 
Thanks for the Link KaB! Now I have to decide if I want 2 huge black boxes on my doorstep.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

^looks like a pair of twin turbos!


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Right on! The Pillar gives you a high like no other. And it's _so smoooooth_...


ya ridiculous smooth i think thats why i got so fucking ripped hit was bigger than i thought lol!


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 30, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Yeah it's a little close for comfort, but I've got a lot of gear stuffed in that tent and the cross I'm currently running in there had a ton of stretch to her (HoF Arctic Fallout). Underestimated that and only started cropping early into flower.


Ok cool. At least you know. I wasn't trying to bust your balls.


----------



## guwall (Jun 30, 2012)

530CFM, 125 watts, on speed controllers @10%...quiet...can't beat that.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yeah! Going with a much bigger sized fan on speed control is the best route to go noise wise. Sounds about on par with my little axial fan.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 30, 2012)

Couldn't get back online yesterday to post what I thought was TMV. If it isn't TMV...sweet! I always thought TMV was a cosmetic "rash" per say. Nothing that affected yield or potency, but makes the plant look like hell and it spreads when I touch an affected plant or when 2 plants touch eachother. I was told to spray my plants with non-fat milk and I said hell no. Now I am curious as to what this could be. I had this same exact leaf issue on the Eisbaer male I had. Here are a couple shots of my D-Kush.



first 2 are DKush, 3rd is a Space Bubba that is showing the early signs of whatever this is. If that wasn't annoying enough, here is a pic of the sad and abused Bodhi A13A11. I feel like a turd for even showing this plant but it is my fault and I hope this shows anyone who plans on running A13xA11....that this plant is expert mode. I have epsom salt, High-N guano, and a few other new additions to help bring the green back in this poor plant and they still aren't working. Despite the really fugly look of the plant, it smells like pineapple.


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

got my love triangle, tigers milk, and yo mama yesterday!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jun 30, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Couldn't get back online yesterday to post what I thought was TMV. If it isn't TMV...sweet! I always thought TMV was a cosmetic "rash" per say. Nothing that affected yield or potency, but makes the plant look like hell and it spreads when I touch an affected plant or when 2 plants touch eachother. I was told to spray my plants with non-fat milk and I said hell no. Now I am curious as to what this could be. I had this same exact leaf issue on the Eisbaer male I had. Here are a couple shots of my D-Kush.
> 
> View attachment 2234232View attachment 2234233View attachment 2234234
> 
> ...


seems more like a nutrient issue. you know whats weird i sometimes notice leaves like pic three but only on plants im using chems never with organics and a good shot of cal mag always seems to help it!


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 30, 2012)

Bender- sick glass
Gud- grats on BD from SC. I am jealous

I hope WBW is ok


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 30, 2012)

@ guwall

pretty shwing setup...

but i've never had one of those fans (that specific type) last more than two years continuous duty.

you?

im down a fan now... and never buying that type again.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

Allowishus I think u may be battling whatever is killing my plants. Do they go rusty looking and real dry and crispy as it progresses?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2012)

Its too late to get much green back into the leaves once they are fading in flower. I wouldn't advise bumping your N and cal mag too much, if anything it will compromise taste and yield and won't really help anyways... the only thing I've seen put the green back is after a 2 or 3 day dark period before I chop, I've noticed the leaves are greener after the dark period. Still wouldn't recomend that unless ur about to chop


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 30, 2012)

KaB- The A13xA11 yes. Those little leaves get yellow, then crispy brown and rust dots show on the dying. On the plants I thought had TMV, the leaf takes on a weird pattern like in the Space Bubba pic....then half the infected leaf turns yellow or white and curls inward. As new mini fans and sugar leaves emerge, about 60% have that half-discoloration.

LW- thx. I didn't want to hurt the plant even more by trying to correct it and I purchased the N items more for when I pop the other 10 A13A11. I gave them a light top-dressing of guano and castings a couple weeks ago and was thinking about trying the epsom salt but I won't. I had no idea that a plant was going to be this needy.


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jun 30, 2012)

Someone was asking about details on CV Blue Magoo JBJ. Here are a couple threads I was looking at the other day with flowering times and pics. 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=237796

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=227060


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 30, 2012)

I got a buddy popped two packs of BMxJBJ and they are veging like shit slow as fuck. Proffeser P says there is a blue goo floating around that has been know to be a slow veg. And that could have mixed up. Idk but my friend tracked down the cat that gave CV the cut and he didn't want to discuss the subject at all. So I have a pk. Think I'm just going to wait and try to get ProP's blue heroin. Before I chase any BM
Nobody in the HOF beans? Sorry not trying to sound like a broken record. Hey HeadBender I bet u ate good. Though  ha ha..


----------



## guwall (Jun 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> @ guwall
> 
> pretty shwing setup...
> 
> ...


Gracias amigo, I haven't had any issues as of yet. Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to keep an eye on em. Runnin these since late 09


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey KaB did u add that Happy Frog just before or just after ur plants started showing those symptoms?


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 30, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Nobody in the HOF beans? Sorry not trying to sound like a broken record. Hey HeadBender I bet u ate good. Though  ha ha..


I would grab some HOF if you're interested. They basically used this formula: elite x bodhi's snow lotus male=dank. I'm bummed I missed the obsidian ice. I've only heard good things from people that have run their gear.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I would grab some HOF if you're interested. They basically used this formula: elite x bodhi's snow lotus male=dank. I'm bummed I missed the obsidian ice. I've only heard good things from people that have run their gear.


No horror stories about the HOF beans not being viable at CC sorry that is what I was wondering. I just dnt know if they are old or anything. I dnt want to buy them and they arnt any good. BudB Thanks bro.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 30, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Someone was asking about details on CV Blue Magoo JBJ. Here are a couple threads I was looking at the other day with flowering times and pics.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=237796
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=227060


yes, thanks


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 30, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> No horror stories about the HOF beans not being viable at CC sorry that is what I was wondering. I just dnt know if they are old or anything. I dnt want to buy them and they arnt any good. BudB Thanks bro.


They're not old, and I haven't heard any horror stories about viability. 

I don't know if anyone is still interested in reflectors, but grener's has a nice review/test they did on a number of reflectors. It's how I decided on the blockbuster. --->Reflector Guide


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 30, 2012)

i've run thru some brands, but the Bell Lighting Tech. reflectors are by far the best, imo


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> They're not old, and I haven't heard any horror stories about viability.
> 
> Cool Thanks Bro. I'll grab them up then. Frost hammer from tud and have atleast what I can from what's left.
> 
> ...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

After mdjenks was saying that seedism no longer is making blz bud and that hex is the closest you can get now, I asked seedism. And guess what blz is not gone and will be back in a few weeks. 

Fuck u mdjenks.


----------



## bombudburner (Jun 30, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i've run thru some brands, but the Bell Lighting Tech. reflectors are by far the best, imo


Those look good. Hard to tell much from a crappy pic though. Care to elaborate on why you like them?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn KaB tell em... Hey how is there apple jack? Any good always thought it looked good.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jun 30, 2012)

Mindmelted hangs out here. He did an epic grow of applejack. He spoke highly of it


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a nice write up on reflectors the El cheapo held it's own lol! and i have noticed my perimeter lighting sucks with my cool tube maybe time for an upgrade?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 30, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Damn KaB tell em... Hey how is there apple jack? Any good always thought it looked good.





karmas a bitch said:


> Mindmelted hangs out here. He did an epic grow of applejack. He spoke highly of it


 yah, i'm really good friends with mindmelted, and yes, he did an epic grow of applejack, pulled like a pound under one 250 watter in dwc, and said the bud made him drool on himself, lol..
i think he might drool on himself from time to time without the bud, so idk how good of a review that really was, lol.. luv ya mm..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2012)

I've smoked applejack a few years ago. And its crazy I got an oz of elvis one time 8 years ago and never seen or heard of it since. Then I was thinking aqbout it and boom it got listed at seedism I couldn't believe it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> I've smoked applejack a few years ago. And its crazy I got an oz of elvis one time 8 years ago and never seen or heard of it since. Then I was thinking aqbout it and boom it got listed at seedism I couldn't believe it.


 damn, that sucks.. my boy once gave me an elvis clone, but it was not just elvis, it was like fat elvis or some shit, but i wasn't even growing at the time and ended up killing the thing..
i have never been able to find much info on elvis or never really hear of anyone growing it either..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2012)

added to the vault: frost bros gorilla grape f3s and special edward f1s, 303's biodiesel. ..... now I have 2 packs of gorilla grapes


----------



## Higher Medz (Jun 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Those look good. Hard to tell much from a crappy pic though. Care to elaborate on why you like them?



firstly they don't use those aluminum inserts. The Bell uses 5052 Marine aluminum for maximum reflectivity. Supposed to be getting 95% - 98% reflectivity with these. And doesn't ware or scratch, etc
What that also does is help reflect more heat than it absorbs. Of all the brands i've used, this reflector also stays the coolest. I can hold the reflector after it being on whole day and its not hot. I don't use glass in my reflectors tho, and my ballasts are mobile. I don't have any heat problems, my plants can be up to 1.5ft from the bulb with no burning.
But i've seen better results in yield since using these which has convinced me


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2012)

Jost started soaking 4 biodiesels. Gonna see what there about. Id love to find a nice sour d dom which seems likely given the parents. Anyone growing these yet?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Jost started soaking 4 biodiesels. Gonna see what there about. Id love to find a nice sour d dom which seems likely given the parents. Anyone growing these yet?


 yah, i'm growing sour13 from dr gt's atm, just one plant for the hot summer heat, but i'm hoping it will be a solid ecsd pheno as well lastwood..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jun 30, 2012)

I hear DrGT is reworking his Iranian auto.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jun 30, 2012)

Updated my jaws gear journal and my flodawg journal. Threw up some a11s too


----------



## blissfest (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the fact no one argued Adjusta Wing kills every fuckin hood out there as far as coverage,ect.

Just gotta suck the hot air out, LOL!

Fuck, I rock bare bulb shit in my rooms


----------



## Danksalot (Jun 30, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Jost started soaking 4 biodiesels. Gonna see what there about. Id love to find a nice sour d dom which seems likely given the parents. Anyone growing these yet?


Most info on Bio Diesel Ive seen can be found here
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/303-seeds/2731-bio-diesel.html


http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/gage-green-group-new-strain-release-dates


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey scat how's everything? 
Thise ghost og ended up no good. One male and the other late hermie !!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jun 30, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> Most info on Bio Diesel Ive seen can be found here
> http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/303-seeds/2731-bio-diesel.html
> 
> 
> *http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/gage-green-group-new-strain-release-dates*


Ahhm! There a sketchy bank supposedely! Unless batmans wrong..


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 30, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I like the fact no one argued Adjusta Wing kills every fuckin hood out there as far as coverage,ect.
> 
> Just gotta suck the hot air out, LOL!
> 
> Fuck, I rock bare bulb shit in my rooms


Ya I rock bare bulb vert 1000 watt in my flower room


----------



## Danksalot (Jul 1, 2012)

its legit I think. I got my pack of Harleem and NYCHP13 from them.

Skunkmukie said it was legit somewhere. I think on GGG forum.
and whoever runs twitter for GGG threw them out there a few times.

They had some items in stock that wasn't possible. but they never collected money from me or pretend they had it in stock. (it looked very fishy....) It just took them a long time to update their inventory. stupid mistake by them.

use at own risk of course. but my 1 order from them was fast and in breeders pack. 11days ish.

and mostly, I was sharing the release date. If i have a choice I'm getting it from other places that I have use more.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

yea i run 6 bare 1000's in my flower, sealed

no duct, no fans


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 1, 2012)

Just realised my biodiesel got here in 5 days. Fastest ever


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

my flower room smells like a fruit punch
strongest smelling ever at 4 weeks for me...and so happy, 1 confirmed strawberry pheno of the goji og...really does smell like strawberrys


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

Goji OG (strawberry pheno)
GDP
Chocolate Kush
Cali Yo
Holy Grail Kush


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Highlifeseedbank is legit I've gotten a few orders. The dudes name is jay. I've learned to email him directly and verify their stock. Cause yes they list shit they dnt have so when u do a search they come up for shit and check them out but then they dnt have it. Like when holy smoke seeds did a drop it said they had reg. kong and Few others I wanted. But after my order was in. I emailed him and he said they were misinformed by the breader and none of the older strains were sent. Just the new stuff. So I just email him directly. That's the only problem I've had. Yes I asked Skunk and he said they are legit also on the GGG.

LW 5 days that has to b a record.
Thats crazy. Wish my shit got here that fast. 10 I think is the fastest for me.

T~P


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn HM nice. I'm the same way. I do sealed rooms. Just never bothered with tents. Just built a nice room old school I guess.
I have all different systems all doing different things. A few open bulbs some fresca soles some just behind glass. No air. I got 3 1/2 ton AC and bam control temps via thermostat. Nice work bro. How is that chocolate kush smelling so far? What breeder is that? Thanks for the show bro.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks man
yea i'm running a 3 ton a/c

will have to check on the chocolate kush for you. really haven't examined them in over a week as they are all in the center, and hard to get to. very frosted tho. and they are from DNA

gonna do some much better pics when the lights go out later...need to take some shots of my Plush Berry's, C-99's, Lavender's and a few others


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

hey Twisted, do you do aeroponics too?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 1, 2012)

Cheers guys for that clear up! Batman where's my apology hehe!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Nope I do an unorthodox method I've created for myself. LOL. I did Ebb for like 13 years played with DWC and even had a 36 site aero. But these days just smooth sailing. No pens just bennies and I do what I like to call semi-organic.

There is a dude at ZON u should check out if u havnt. Cylax bros. he is all areo serious looking. U should check it out. I've picked his brian a few times. Thinking about dabbling but then I'm so happy right now with what I do. I just can't bring myself back to hydro.
No offence.

I have raised beds for each one of my systems. When I pull a system I put the plants back the same day. Oh and I reuse my soil fr over three years now. I just keep amending it with bennies and organic food and it just keeps building better and better. TLO long before the book LoL. I came up with this out of nessessity more then on propose. LOL. My buckets sit on top of my beds With the bottoms cut out if them when I turn back. They veg. in another room. The raised beds are onky for flower they are always 12/12 and I water feed water feed. That's ware the semi comes in. I water the buckets with a system of Synthetics. And the tables are just amended each time between crops with organic food and lime and all they get is molasis water. What little run Off from the buckets that goes down into the table has no neg. effect and everything Ive ran so far just loves it. I'm weird with all this but happy. I'll watch for ur Up date bro very very nice. One thing about areo and hydro for that matter is it is cleaner Lol. I'm trully a dirt farmer LoL.


----------



## headbender (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey scat how's everything?
> Thise ghost og ended up no good. One male and the other late hermie !!!


what up wbw glad to see ya back brother! hope your doing good!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Nope I do an unorthodox method I've created for myself. LOL. I did Ebb for like 13 years played with DWC and even had a 36 site aero. But these days just smooth sailing. No pens just bennies and I do what I like to call semi-organic.
> 
> There is a dude at ZON u should check out if u havnt. Cylax bros. he is all areo serious looking. U should check it out. I've picked his brian a few times. Thinking about dabbling but then I'm so happy right now with what I do. I just can't bring myself back to hydro.
> No offence.
> ...


yea man, like ur style
i saw Calyx Bros. grows. look good. and i bought 2 of his strains from the ZON

i originally started growing in aeroponics, a 24 site. only stopped bcuz of all the strains i'm testing would be a pain to run in aero.
as u said it really is cleaner, which i really miss. i also reuse my medium and ammend it, been doing that for a lil over a year now. really hate when it comes to taking out the roots after harvest tho. and flushing in aero is the simplist, just fill rez with r/o as compared to flooding my entire floor (with tarp) when growing in my coco/peat medium

main thing i love about aero is knowing exactly what ph ur plants are getting at all times, so never worry about lockouts and occasional flush

almost forgot,,,YIELD!!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Man after my own heart. I when I started using soil it was a slow switch iver but I tried everything from MG too Roots Potting so they are all mixed everyware. LOL

Ya I used to worry too. I'm still in shock really. For a while I worried out of my comfort zone not always testing tds ph. Being on auto
Pilot is crazy. I just catch all my AC water and use that. My AC will fill 4 55gallon barrels i daisy chained together in like 3 days lol. All the water I need. And no water bill LOL that's another thing with hydro is all that water.
I only remove the root ball out of my buckets the tables I just turn with a shovel with 4 cups of organicare bloom, 2 cups of dolomite, 2 cups of Epsom starter plus. And I just break up all the roots and any leaves right in there. The bennies take care of the rest. I put a dry stem in my table one time and kept going back and checking on it and in like 3 weeks it was gone. Completely broke down.

I just brew ancient forest and mycro- grow and molasis in a 5 gallon bucket and split it between three 30 gal Rez and water with that every other time. And they get food the rest. I only water or fed three times a week. No matter what. Mon wends fri. And between them getting that and being rooted into the beds it's perfect. I keep everything consistent. I even change my AC filter every fri. Cause that makes a difference believe it or not. And ya I hear ya on the different strains. I run all different for each week. Side by side lol. And just LST them all around each other LOL.

My synthetic food is. Veg. Nova grow, Hydro zym, bonticare cal/mag all 5mil per gal.
Bloom week 1-2 Nova Bloom, Cal/Mag, hydrozym, Liquid Kool Bloom 5mil per gallon. 2 mil or Rhini skin and 1mil of Carbo Load. Then week 2-4 I add Bloombastic 1mil per gal. And weeks 5-6 add 2 mil per gallon of over drive. Then flush with molasis water only till they are done and everyting is spot on.
Flavor and smell and taste. I'm happy. One thing I learned for me was having unlimited space with my beds gave hydro speed and yeilds. When I just was doing buckets I could see a difference with all that from hydro.

But man sounds like u got ur system down to a science. Ya I got a few if the CB strains havnt ran any yet. But hope to here in a bit.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

this is an aero run from 2009


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

nice...i will def follow ur style for dealing with the roots. i usually just use hygrozym, but that's after hand picking out maybe 75% of them

like ur combo of nutes too...can't even begin to tell you what i'm using. but basically, i use iguana grow/bloom, sensi grow, connoiseur, and every single additive AN has...
i'm still trying to tweek some lil problems. mainly using this connoiseur. no matter how weak i use it, it makes my leaves peak out


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice bro... Looks more Like a undercurrent system no? Ya clean right... But Way to much work for me. Did u run them only under the UFO's? Or did u have hids also?

I built a led system I'm on my 5 th run with them so far. 300 watts I'm av. 8z except for the last run I 12.5z off DRGT's g-13 which is a big Yielder. I got all my stuff on ZON. Can't get tape talk to work on RI and I only surf with a pre paid. Iphone So idk. I havnt checked out photo bucket yet.
But lookin good HM! What strains were they? Did nice..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh ya "fruits of my labor" is the name if the thread on ZON with all my stuff. Including the DiY led I built Last year. And "G-13 Anyone?" If anyone has any in put that would be cool. For any of u over there. Some cool people chimming in with their G's and experiences and expertise. Even B~man..& KaB....lol.
Thanks.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

yea that system was my first, was actually sprinklers not misters
i vegged them under the 4 ufo's, then for flower i put a 400w hps over the center bcuz they need that added spectrum

was mainly mendo purps from bc bud depot, some big buddha cheese, and think 2 each of mazar and x-18 paki

they were ok, that's before i bettered my nutrient line...and i'm sure under some 1000's they would have exploded


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

have 1 monster g-13 haze flowering now

vegged for like 10 months, topped over and over, has about 50 tops


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL rofl.... Bro I just did the same thing. Ordered the whole
Line PH perfect. And freekin
Peaked out alright... Man I thought I was fucked two systems were claw... I was freekin out. I just molasised watered them and in two days they came right out of it. Try that in hydro. Never saved plants like that. When right out and bought everything I was
Missing fro that list I just told u. Lol and now I'm going to play with the connisour. And the freekin Sensi if follow their directions man talk about money. And I dnt see a difference. So In going to
Play with it. But I dnt think
I'm going to justify it's better. But I have to try I can't help Myself. I'm anal like that anything that could be better I have to do it. Drives my partner crazy.. And my wife
Lol..


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

yea i got the ph perfect line too. haven't used it yet, trying to finish out older nutes first. AN is the bomb, and the conni will def bring better yields. when i switched from using sensi bloom i did a side by side grow and results were better with the conni....it's just so potent...might try gradually introducing it from the end of veg to see if that helps with the burning


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn that GH sounds serious. Love that shit. First time u have grown her out? That has to be out side right? Come on that's going to be out of control. What's it drinking 5 gallons a days?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Well my buddy said in veg. It's ok water feed water feed. So I did that. But he said durring flowere dnt. So against my gut feeling I feed feed and bam. So I got scared. And just wanted to get back to normal and then try. On one other system. Feed water feed water and see if there is an improvement. Between lines /or what I'm doing now.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

hahahaha...it's about the 4th time. it's my keeper from Barneys
its actually in the back of the room in the corner...got almost no stretch...started to split open couple days ago so had to temporarily ring it with a rope...gonna string it up manequin style very soon...have it in a 10g smart pot, and probably more than 5g a day bcuz i'm feeding it every day and a half whereas the rest of plants feed every 3 days
from it drying so fast caused a lil yellowing

give me 5mins gonna snap a pic


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

g-13 haze (a lil too tight)


the white


c-99


just found 1 nanner on a Lavender, shit!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 1, 2012)

g13 grown by higher medz looking like there's no room for calyx swell.

no offense to you guys & soma... but i hate that lavander strain. every cross i tested for e$ko with that shit in it makes NO herb.

& i studied the pic & cant even see the nanner you're talking about.

lemme smoke a bowl and check again.

*

finally my exodus99 beans (top shelf) showed.

jkahn making it happen


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 1, 2012)

Cant really see the nanner but it looks really early to start producing nanners which means its gonna throw ALOT of them.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Just outstanding bro. I bet those pics dnt even do her justice. Monster. Everything looks spot on. Hey did u see those pics shadrack put up of that wifi he has? The white ur running is that from OGR S1? What the story with that?

But not to neglect that ur set up is clean as fuck! Love that.. Hard to keep up right. Fuck anyone who says this shits easy hasn't ever done it!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Cant really see the nanner but it looks really early to start producing nanners which means its gonna throw ALOT of them.


exactly what i'm thinking


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 1, 2012)

*Sour Diesel ( Pure fuel pheno ) x Centennial Seed Co's "21" 
*
The SD used was gifted to me. It grew like a kush. Small and branchy with a small yield, but the smell was pure gasoline/skunk.
21 = Centennial Cut Blueberry x SweetTooth.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Just outstanding bro. I bet those pics dnt even do her justice. Monster. Everything looks spot on. Hey did u see those pics shadrack put up of that wifi he has? The white ur running is that from OGR S1? What the story with that?
> 
> But not to neglect that ur set up is clean as fuck! Love that.. Hard to keep up right. Fuck anyone who says this shits easy hasn't ever done it!


yea looks much nicer in person...no didn't see them

just finished running white and wifi in my last run...wifi has made it in my top 3 strains for sure...i have 3 big White's flowering in this set that couldn't fit in the last run. these are also testers

yea it's a lot of work keeping it clean but worth it...attract even less bugs. i bleach and disinfect entire room after each harvest...and suprisingly these last 2 grows i have hardly seen any gnats (which i hate). bought 2 bottles of azatrol for them and haven't even used it yet


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> *Sour Diesel ( Pure fuel pheno ) x Centennial Seed Co's "21"
> *
> The SD used was gifted to me. It grew like a kush. Small and branchy with a small yield, but the smell was pure gasoline/skunk.
> 21 = Centennial Cut Blueberry x SweetTooth.


U got a pic of her? Sorry can see it now nice!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 1, 2012)

This pheno smells like Pure Blueberry Concentrate. So strong its almost gross. I wish I had a clone of this one. Ill probably never find this pheno again unless I make more seed. I only got like 12 left.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok ya I have a past of each and I'm going to pop them and was just wondering about urs. Ya if u get a chance post her up on the g thread noone has any G~Haze on there which is surprising. And ya cleanliness is close to godliness lol. And ya it's what more work if u get bugs right on that! Well ok guys time to feed the kids and take babies. I'll catch up soon. Good talks peace..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 1, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> This pheno smells like Pure Blueberry Concentrate. So strong its almost gross. I wish I had a clone of this one. Ill probably never find this pheno again unless I make more seed. I only got like 12 left.


Reveg her, then take clones an make s1s for preservation...


----------



## taaldow (Jul 1, 2012)

re-veg her..


ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> This pheno smells like Pure Blueberry Concentrate. So strong its almost gross. I wish I had a clone of this one. Ill probably never find this pheno again unless I make more seed. I only got like 12 left.


----------



## dickkhead (Jul 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i got the ph perfect line too. haven't used it yet, trying to finish out older nutes first. AN is the bomb, and the conni will def bring better yields. when i switched from using sensi bloom i did a side by side grow and results were better with the conni....it's just so potent...might try gradually introducing it from the end of veg to see if that helps with the burning





Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Damn that GH sounds serious. Love that shit. First time u have grown her out? That has to be out side right? Come on that's going to be out of control. What's it drinking 5 gallons a days?


Switch to dyna gro look up home brewer on here he be out both of those on aside by side with DG


----------



## Airwave (Jul 1, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> They're not old, and I haven't heard any horror stories about viability.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is still interested in reflectors, but grener's has a nice review/test they did on a number of reflectors. It's how I decided on the blockbuster. --->Reflector Guide


Look at the size of that fucker: http://www.greners.com/i/grow-lights/hoods-reflectors/air-cooled-vented/sun-systems-luxor-8-reflector.html


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 1, 2012)

Lol scar everytime u say that I feel like saying "s1 is hardly preservation." You wouldn't be able to reproduce a strain if you only had s1s. You'd need a male, or the closest you could come is a cross that was bred with fems. Ily tho


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice...i will def follow ur style for dealing with the roots. i usually just use hygrozym, but that's after hand picking out maybe 75% of themlike ur combo of nutes too...can't even begin to tell you what i'm using. but basically, i use iguana grow/bloom, sensi grow, connoiseur, and every single additive AN has...i'm still trying to tweek some lil problems. mainly using this connoiseur. no matter how weak i use it, it makes my leaves peak out


Why do u use so many additives? J/w I always thought they were bunk.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anybody ran cabin fever seeds before? Thinking about putting an order at highseedlife to get a couple packs of mendo supremo for the promo and the cabin fever crosses looked pretty dank as well.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got my two packs of love triangle from the tude. And got two packs of clusterfunk straight from bodhi . Looks like my next seed run is all bodhi dank.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 1, 2012)

I grabbed bodhi's NL5, sunshine daydream, and tigers milk recently too!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow after 18 hrs soaking 2 of 4 bio diesel seeds already have taproots sticking out 1/4"


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Has anybody ran cabin fever seeds before? Thinking about putting an order at highseedlife to get a couple packs of mendo supremo for the promo and the cabin fever crosses looked pretty dank as well.


 i have a few packs of cabin fever seeds, but haven't run any yet.. there was just a thread the other day about them and someone chimmed in saying that everything he's grown by them has been solid, which i tend to believe..
don't hear too many people growing their gear though for some odd reason..

what were you thinking of picking up??


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 1, 2012)

I liked the Forest fire, Blue Geez, and Cereal Killer from what it says is in stock now. But the duke nukem, alexander kush (my names alex, gay reason i know), and Faded Alien look good too as well but out.
What all do you got racer?



racerboy71 said:


> i have a few packs of cabin fever seeds, but haven't run any yet.. there was just a thread the other day about them and someone chimmed in saying that everything he's grown by them has been solid, which i tend to believe..
> don't hear too many people growing their gear though for some odd reason..
> 
> what were you thinking of picking up??


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 1, 2012)

Rabbit @ cabin fever acitualy stress tests all his strains I hear.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 1, 2012)

ok lately i've been reading all these damn strains and breeders i have never heard of and how the fuck everyone keep getting bodhi? i been trying for a year now.but point is i see shit posted then try to find it and i can't arghhh !!!!! i am really wanting to try few new strains out but time i find one it's mia


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sup fellas just got back from a long weekend of camping  so did i miss something?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ok lately i've been reading all these damn strains and breeders i have never heard of and how the fuck everyone keep getting bodhi? i been trying for a year now.but point is i see shit posted then try to find it and i can't arghhh !!!!! i am really wanting to try few new strains out but time i find one it's mia


 some breeders you have to be right on them as soon as the drop hits.. bodhi seems to be one such breeder.. he just had a new drop at the tude about a week or two ago, just got my order 2 days ago..


----------



## guwall (Jul 1, 2012)

Maddfarmer Strawberry frost, and Carmel Candy Kush in the MAIL!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

wondering if i should buy that Strawberry Frost...just have so much strawberry already

Strawberry Sour Diesel
White Strawberry
Goji OG
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
Strawberry Blue


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 1, 2012)

The temple is the only thing i have seen in stock I'm really wanting that apollo 11 trying to find me a breeding male


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 1, 2012)

Went ahead and got the mad gear  glad it was still there!


----------



## guwall (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah I was surprised as well, It was supposed to go on sale 15 mins from now not 45 mins ago lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

fuk that, got a pack of the Strawberry Frost


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

grape stomper bx2 and mendo supremo releasing on the 11th


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> grape stomper bx2 and mendo supremo releasing on the 11th


Nice shit right there!


----------



## guwall (Jul 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> grape stomper bx2 and mendo supremo releasing on the 11th



Damn, I just spent money. F* it, where at? the tude?

EDIT: "....all outlets...."


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

guwall said:


> Damn, I just spent money. F* it, where at? the tude?


yea should def be at the tude..and maybe seaofseeds, highlife, and bankofgage


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm unfortunately gonna have to miss out on that one


----------



## guwall (Jul 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I'm unfortunately gonna have to miss out on that one



Why?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 1, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ok lately i've been reading all these damn strains and breeders i have never heard of and how the fuck everyone keep getting bodhi? i been trying for a year now.but point is i see shit posted then try to find it and i can't arghhh !!!!! i am really wanting to try few new strains out but time i find one it's mia


 Bodhi Seeds Temple 


This bodhi strain is available and i would def try if i had the money.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 1, 2012)

guwall said:


> Why?
> 
> View attachment 2236465


building a new room...


----------



## guwall (Jul 1, 2012)

^^temple = Super silver Haze x Williams Wonder. Badass genepool

I'd get but I already have a SSH cross in SuperLemonHaze.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

New room?? I need to reconstruct my room this fall I will.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

gonna watch this new episode of weeds now...hope this season is actually about weed


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> gonna watch this new episode of weeds now...hope this season is actually about weed


which season?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 1, 2012)

season 8...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> New room?? I need to reconstruct my room this fall I will.


What up WyteBerry!!? hope your doing well my friend.

yea, got my new room going up. still have the old one going just moving ops


----------



## headbender (Jul 1, 2012)

my only burgundy to germ is a girl FUCK YA!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 1, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol scar everytime u say that I feel like saying "s1 is hardly preservation." You wouldn't be able to reproduce a strain if you only had s1s. You'd need a male, or the closest you could come is a cross that was bred with fems. Ily tho


Males would be great, but often aren't around.
Or if your breeding for a rare trait adding a male will take you backwards.

Sharing an keeping clones of the grail mama would be the best option.
but shit happens.
Even when you share cuts of it...

Heres what I'd do to preserve something super special.
Id take an elite mama and s1 ( self pollinated from Sts, CS ,GA) a shit ton of them.
Then use them to make 500000 more s2s ,more than you could use in your life time.
Keep them incase your mama is lost. You search for her there as all the genetics of he mama are in s1s.
Make alot of s1, s2 bx an sib crosses,then preserve them right an you won't loose her in your life.

As a last resort id Make crosses of her when it's lost potency an vigor.
crosses are better than nohing.

Seen Nevile say he wished he'd made s1s of his g13 instead of clones an crosses only....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> New room?? I need to reconstruct my room this fall I will.


Sup buddy how you feeling?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay... Still not 100 but soon. Just need to get the garden bac to good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay... Still not 100 but soon. Just need to get the garden bac to good


Good to hear wyte......... Slow recovery is better than no recovery


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 1, 2012)

There are some lovely people on here got gifted 45 Rom f2's by a good dude from canada... Here comes the Rom Revival!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 1, 2012)

took a little sample branch off the SSSL a few days ago about to test her out.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 1, 2012)

^^^
What's the verdict?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 1, 2012)

half way threw the joint. could probably put it out and be set. but it taste real good. and smooth!!! it's has no green smell or taste for not being cured at all. berry'ish/Haze/lemon smell and total haze lemon taste no berry at all.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 1, 2012)

what happened to you wbw??


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

just watched the season premiere of weeds...best episode in quite a while. this season should be great.

hey wbw, good to see you're still alive bro.

i popped 2 sunshine daydreams and 2 afghan haze bastards a few days ago

i chopped a sample branch from my GDP Seeds Ken's GDP the other day. its dry and i just got it trimmed up and rolled up a joint to try it out. it was at 7 1/2 weeks when i cut the sample....i haven't had many 7 week strains, gotta love em. doesn't look like it will yield much though, needed another month of veg...and i veg'd it for a month.

it smells pretty fruity with a hint of orange, very strong smell too, if smell is a concern then you'll need a filter to grow this one....tastes exactly like skittles. smoking the joint right now, very smooth, especially for not havin any cure time. i'd grow it again in search of a higher yielding pheno (if one exists)


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 1, 2012)

So many seeds, so little time and space. I am kinda taking a break from buying for now until I see something that I just have to have. 

I have the Fugu Kush, Aliendawg, and Raskal's OG going right now. They are looking good strong and healthy. I started giving them an EWC tea at week 2 and they are loving it. I also have one original amnesia going. It had a rough start, but it is coming back around nicely after this last tea application. 

I have 2 Fugus that are super vigorous and it looks like Im gonna have at least one of each pheno and a hybrid. I really want that Blowfish dom male or female. 

I have 2 really vigorous seeds each of Aliendawg and Raskal's OG. Thinking I may have to do some F2's of each if I can get a male and female from the 3 of each that I have. The Aliendawg's are looking really uniform though. I was hoping to get one of Chem pheno and an Alien pheno. Time will tell. 

I wouldn't mind using a male of each to do some crosses with. For some reason my NYC Diesel x Aliendawg or Raskal's OG sounds pretty awesome and either of those with my GDP, Bubba, and SLH would be a lot of fun too. 

Anyone ever pop any of their freebies from the 'zon? I have these Sour Bubble x Lemon Skunk, and Sour Bubble x SLHaze that I would like to get into. A nice SLH or Lemon Skunk Dom male would do that fat bitch of a SLH that I have right.  

I just really wanna start working on crossing some of these to get seed stock. Getting kinda tired of looking through other peoples genetics when I have some fire genetics already, I just wanna see what genetic combinations I can come up with. > I also can start cubing the 4 queens in my harem.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fuck yes new weeds (hopefully better and more focused on weed) and dog whisperer for the summer time!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nightbird ya rude cunt why dont u ever pm back?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 2, 2012)

sorry dude, I coulda sworn I did. I was doing all my stuff from my phone until I just got my net up last week. I'll resend it.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 2, 2012)

My appologies then man! Im bongless today didnt mean to go off like that!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 2, 2012)

@nightbirdx got a pheno i thought it might have been the same as yours more pinky tho dude giant buds cheers dude your inbox is full!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2012)

quick ?

dehumiidifier exhaust ...to vent or not to vent?

makes heat & its adding celcius to my room ==> so's i want to vent it.

but is the air movement, through the machine , essential to the dehumidification process?

TIA


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> quick ?
> 
> dehumiidifier exhaust ...to vent or not to vent?
> 
> ...


Yes it is essential


----------



## JCashman (Jul 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay... Still not 100 but soon. Just need to get the garden bac to good


glad to see your on the mend wbw! we <3 u

gonna test run a couple of the bottom nugs from the A11 today. that has me excited. and i had no idea weeds started again. i fell off that show after she found the tunnel to mexico. that bitch would would have died right there that day. im just sick of the lazy ass writing, every time shes in trouble she fucks her way out of it.

huzzah


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes it is essential



blessed !

glad i asked.

in flower , i prefer 40% humidity but changed it to 50% to help out w/ heat.

how about you hellraizer?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 2, 2012)

How long have u been inning at 50%. I got mold around tht area


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> blessed !
> 
> glad i asked.
> 
> ...


I try to stay in the 40% bud rot gets me in the 50%


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2012)

opppps... right back to the lab i go !

40% like it should be.

thanks dudes


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2012)

ok.
next year house (first floor) is getting mini split. gonna over ton on 600 sq ft of cooling space (like 30,000 to 45,000 btu) and pump mad cold air into the lab.

& probably not gonna be running any more pure indicas.
not ever. but sort of kinda. sativa like indica and indica like sativa work best in my hands.

& fuck growing in mapito a la e$ko.
switch everything back to my favorite... hydroton.

running an experiment for a solid year is enough for me. back to production.

got three moms. seed searching one more. might even get a lucky yum yum pork chop from a friend. 

five moms known nugz makers & im good to go.
gudkarma gonna stick with that fo' sure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hazey back at it lol 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/539413-most-over-rated-strains-4.html


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hazey back at it lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/539413-most-over-rated-strains-4.html


yeah I saw that too. Had to see what shit he's spurting out now. 
I run my room no higher than 35% as my blue dream and strawberry diesel can get mold late in flower if the humidity gets too high.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hazey back at it lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/539413-most-over-rated-strains-4.html


 just do what everyone else does hr, and skip right over his posts, makes it much easier cutting down on page long posts i have to read..


----------



## budwich (Jul 2, 2012)

Just ordered 2 10 packs of erkle x purple#1 from irie vibe. Any experiences?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> just do what everyone else does hr, and skip right over his posts, makes it much easier cutting down on page long posts i have to read..


Yah i hear yah racer!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 2, 2012)

Quick question????
Is it better to.....
hit the weed half as hard an hold twice as long,
or 
hit it twice as hard an hold for half as long?

(I go with the small hit hold and hold longer.
I hate greedy mofos who hit it so hard they cough an waste a huge hit!!!)



My outdoor cab is 10% Humirdity and 102' F ( the same as the outdoor temps)So hot it killed my baby blueberry auto!
Hit 110' last week, 



But the DrGT gooddog s1s from greenthumb is reversing nicely.
S2s an crosses will be made.

The best seeds are the ones you make yourself,even more rewarding than trades IMHO.

How does one know if the reg seeds they have an breed with arent siblings?
And that your f1s / sibling crosses aren't just about as inbred as self pollinated seeds /s1s.

Sorry for the rambling,
But I'm drunk!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Smaller hits hold longer


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Quick question????
> Is it better to.....
> hit the weed half as hard an hold twice as long,
> or
> ...


 i've always been a fan of holding in hits, but i have read that you get all of the effects of thc in the first 5 or so seconds, so holding any longer really isn't beneficial at all..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 2, 2012)

twice as hard , twice as long


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

man, i just tried watching an episode of the weed nerd.. don't ask me why, i guess i was feeling like a gluten for punishment.. i got about 4 or 5 minutes into it..

i wonder if i can ask sub for my time back, lol..


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 2, 2012)

*heres a few shots of the mendo montage f2 keeper, finally down and curing! Awesome flavor, best purple ive ever had! Pure purple grape drank flavor and great potency!




*


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 2, 2012)

If you don't cough you don't get off!


----------



## guwall (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful Bucket. My AOS are showing purple on day 9 flowering


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

also forget to mention that i read the best comment on that video...


i love weed, but i hate rednecks.. that shit cracked me up hard.. was looking for the plus rep button, lmao..


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 2, 2012)

rednecks are weak sauce!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> rednecks are weak sauce!


 ehh, i can take them in tiny bits and pieces, but jesu, idk where sub is originally from, but my guess is he's huge fan of jeff foxworthy, lol..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im a redneck


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 2, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> ehh, i can take them in tiny bits and pieces, but jesu, idk where sub is originally from, but my guess is he's huge fan of jeff foxworthy, lol..


Sub is originally from Georgia I believe.


----------



## smang (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright haven't posted in a while,
I have a situation, I was robbed two days ago;
Had all my wifes jewelry stolen, TV, Laptops, bikes, and to top it off, 3 SSH in flower and my 400W HPS ballast. And to top it off they went into the box that was similar too the jewelry box and stole my entire collection! I have no idea as what to do and thought this would be an appropriate place to post!

Any tips?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 2, 2012)

smang said:


> Alright haven't posted in a while,
> I have a situation, I was robbed two days ago;
> Had all my wifes jewelry stolen, TV, Laptops, bikes, and to top it off, 3 SSH in flower and my 400W HPS ballast. And to top it off they went into the box that was similar too the jewelry box and stole my entire collection! I have no idea as what to do and thought this would be an appropriate place to post!
> 
> Any tips?


Hunt them down and make them suffer!
on a real note it sucks and i feel for yah but theres really nothing other than to move cause your place is compermized


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 2, 2012)

i agree...
especially with the hunting down part!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 2, 2012)

looking to buy 50 humidipacks

anyone know which % is best for herb


----------



## smang (Jul 2, 2012)

House is already for sold aha, I doubt it was anyone local. 
I live in a boring typical new devolpment, Really bummed. Life goes on I guess right?
They tried tampering with my safe but gave up after seeing how heavy it was.

What should I add to my list of seeds to get aha?

Atleast they left my stash in the safe.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 2, 2012)

62% humidipaks


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 2, 2012)

what to buy? Corona discharge ozone generator or UV? HMMM


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuckin pissed.

3 Space Bubba - Male
2 Jaffa Cake - Male
1 Green Python - Male

Such a setback!!! Could be bad luck, could be user error.....all 6 looked really healthy. Flipped them a bit early and gave them enough time to confirm nutsacks. Not one white hair >< . Spent the day fixing my veg closet and germed 2 Firestarter and 2 White x Nepal Indica. Going fem until I can figure out why my ratio just took a dive into gaybar status. On a positive note....The D-Kush I have at 6 weeks is absolute stench! Not a big yielder so it will be all for me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Fuckin pissed.
> 
> 3 Space Bubba - Male
> 2 Jaffa Cake - Male
> ...


Sucks bro im fixing on fireing up some new gage testers and im hoping for better results like no gaybar up in my room lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 3, 2012)

anyone else get that email from Riot about clockwork orange? 
funny...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone else get that email from Riot about clockwork orange?
> funny...


No lol but im not to interested in his junk


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 3, 2012)

But think of all the new beans you get to pop!........ its amazing how much music can affect emotions. Good music at least. Sometimes I can't believe how lyrics connect with my life. Like it was written just for me. That's why I hate all this new top 40 shit. I hate meaningless music.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

With all the testers im soon to be running i dont think im going to get a chance to run anything from my vault lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 3, 2012)

final verdict for Plushberry in this garden.








final verdict for Plushberry in this garden.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I could ScarHole. I already chopped her down. Ive never had success at re-vegging a mature plant. I had an extremely elite NL#5 that I tried to revegg for 2 months before it turned brown and dried out. No new growth at all. So I didnt even want to waiste the space in my veg room. Ill make more seed when I get the chance because I got like 13 left. The best BB/SD hybrid Ive ever ever tasted or smelled. But first things first.
Male sssdh used for:
SSSDH x SSSDH.
SSSDH x Sour Cream.
SSSDH x Sweet n' Sour Blueberry.
SSSDH X Pure Sativa Landrace JLB with 20w+/- flower time.
SSSDH x DelaHaze


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> final verdict for Plushberry in this garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha tga FTW not lol thats fucked up mang!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 3, 2012)

hmmm...

on this crack mission to find another mom from seed and came across an oddity :

every single seed snatched in trade with Mr. C(ock smoker) is a dead dud producing nothing. 

cannetics fag rule #1 on seed trading :: two good seeds to a fuckface & one piece of shit dud for me ...sounds like a very very fair deal. 

fair deal. wait! i mean its a *great* deal. 

let me see, stoner math notes, i trade you two viable seeds & you give me ONE garbage seed in return.

yep. fair as fair can be. 
in fucking backwards land.

laughable short time on his site ...only to get a fat bag of trade gear (and hated on by PJ the penis fluffer) ...cause im such a gobshite ... and looky looky... all these seeds seem to be fucking garbage !

be careful trading on cannetics !
and if you mention shithead & his shapeshifting ways & crap seed for trade ...bet you get ban'd.

mr c(ocksmoker) = garbage seed / fraud + never made a pull in his life

^ imma math genius


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 3, 2012)

This is precisely why I don't fuck with TGA. I've gotten herms from Jilly Bean and Cheese Quake, not to mention very mediocre smoke that isn't even worth toking on. Plus Sub likes to delete posts concerning herms with his genetics, and criticize fem seeds when oddly, I've had much better plants and bud come from fem seeds than his shit.



SketchyGrower said:


> final verdict for Plushberry in this garden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> This is precisely why I don't fuck with TGA. I've gotten herms from Jilly Bean and Cheese Quake, not to mention very mediocre smoke that isn't even worth toking on. Plus Sub likes to delete posts concerning herms with his genetics, and criticize fem seeds when oddly, I've had much better plants and bud come from fem seeds than his shit.


I have only run bustberry from him... I will agree with that it was nothing to write home about... not even a honorable mention.lol

Edit: this was the 2nd run with this pheno using a low reg of bio-canna.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I have only run bustberry from him... I will agree with that it was nothing to write home about... not even a honorable mention.lol
> 
> Edit: this was the 2nd run with this pheno using a low reg of bio-canna.


haha thats fucked sketch no herms over here on my plush man.. Was this the BCS dom pheno sketch? We had the Pink pheno.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> looking to buy 50 humidipacks
> 
> anyone know which % is best for herb


The 62%. Do u need the links?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 3, 2012)

I want riots seeds" black strawberries"


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm currious about this as well.
Just popped a pack buck123 what should I B looking for I dnt want the BCS germ monster...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 3, 2012)

i thought like 58 %?, what are humidipacks


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 3, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I want riots seeds" black strawberries"


 did you finish up that riot strain you were growing scarhole?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 3, 2012)

hey scarhole, i sent someone your way the other day, was curious if they got in contact with you about matt's gear??


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i thought like 58 %?, what are humidipacks


This article sums it up pretty well

http://eastcoasterdam.com/ecd-product-review-humidipak/


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 3, 2012)

Last wood could t agree more!
On all counts.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I'm currious about this as well.
> Just popped a pack buck123 what should I B looking for I dnt want the BCS germ monster...


Difficult circumstances made kill off the other 9 i was growing out at the time.. I had colouring on seedlings so i went with my gut didnt get the BCS but still impressed heres harvest time pretty frosty


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

No Herms here!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 3, 2012)

Bucket those look really nice. One of gage green chemdawg ogXmendo montage testers is going dark purple. I was down there working yesterday and forgot at first. So when I saw it I was like oh shit something's wrong! The nuggs are really dark they look almost black under the HPS.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 3, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> This is precisely why I don't fuck with TGA. I've gotten herms from Jilly Bean and Cheese Quake, not to mention very mediocre smoke that isn't even worth toking on. Plus Sub likes to delete posts concerning herms with his genetics, and criticize fem seeds when oddly, I've had much better plants and bud come from fem seeds than his shit.


I tell ya what......I really really really don't want to do this but I have to. I'll post some pics in a minute, but I have an Agent Orange 4 weeks into flower that's throwing full blown herms all of a sudden.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Throw this out there lads i know Matt Riots probably a cunt and a rip off but are any of his strains actually any good?? Some yummy sounding gear onboard..


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I tell ya what......I really really really don't want to do this but I have to. I'll post some pics in a minute, but I have an Agent Orange 4 weeks into flower that's throwing full blown herms all of a sudden.


Those ladyboys from beans? recent purchases?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 3, 2012)

Still growing riots purp bubba Og & banana platinum outdoors. Killed his green crack.
Next will be his swing kid.
i bought the seeds, not gifts or tests.
But Matt hooked me up an sold a varriety of fems.

I told the Ireland dude riots not a scammer an Wont take your $ and run.
Germ them riots way an he will warrenty the duds.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 3, 2012)

This is starting to piss me off some now. I hate throwing away plants like this. Thank God I caught it before it made a mess all over the rest of the group. I'm beginning to not be so up about Subs gear, or his attitude about it sometimes. I know hermies happen, but I've found more herms in Subs gear than most others, and it's not getting better.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 3, 2012)

Scar if matts such a good guy why don't you tell him a buddy of urs bought a pack of sweet pink grapefruit x arcata trainwreck (6seeds) and not one germed. I contacted riot and he actually replaced them which made me think ya kno maybe he's alrite after all. And then not one of the replacement seeds germed either. They were obviously the same old bad batch from before. Only time I've ever had more than 10% duds.......... wheezer are you still running romulan? Is it the federation cut?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 3, 2012)

A lot of ppl don't like riot cuz of things they've heard but that's my personal experience. And I would never buy or recommend his seeds again. But I know you like him and hope u have god luck with it. Id love to see some pics to.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 3, 2012)

Scar what's up with the Platnum Banana? What she smelling like?
I personaly have heard horror stories about Matt Roit. So I havnt ever bought anything. But some of it sure does sound nice. He is creative with the writings I'll give him that.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 3, 2012)

Buck123 they look nice. Not shabby on the yeild. So
Look for color other wise I'm screwed like sketch... Got cha...
How about the smell on those girls awsome like sub says?
Sucks the herm issues what does everyone think it is? I mean we are talking all kinds of crosses all
Over the board. Not just one particular line. I dnt get it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> A lot of ppl don't like riot cuz of things they've heard but that's my personal experience. And I would never buy or recommend his seeds again. But I know you like him and hope u have god luck with it. Id love to see some pics to.


I don't like him for perma banning me and talking shit about everyone


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Buck123 they look nice. Not shabby on the yeild. So
> Look for color other wise I'm screwed like sketch... Got cha...
> How about the smell on those girls awsome like sub says?
> Sucks the herm issues what does everyone think it is? I mean we are talking all kinds of crosses all
> Over the board. Not just one particular line. I dnt get it.


Its a nice girl to have around considering the times of late raids etc etc.. But yeh we are looking for the BCS again... We are relatively new to trying tga's gear here in oz out so still undecided on the whole matter!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Cheers for the input lads i think i'll be saving all my moneys and dropping it on bodhi's lol


----------



## blissfest (Jul 3, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I tell ya what......I really really really don't want to do this but I have to. I'll post some pics in a minute, but I have an Agent Orange 4 weeks into flower that's throwing full blown herms all of a sudden.


WTF? Damn! I have 4 big AO's about 4 weeks in, I better check em out real good,


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

> This is starting to piss me off some now. I hate throwing away plants like this. Thank God I caught it before it made a mess all over the rest of the group. I'm beginning to not be so up about Subs gear, or his attitude about it sometimes. I know hermies happen, but I've found more herms in Subs gear than most others, and it's not getting better.



Hey Wheezer - FlowaMasta's Jack H had those top flowers and they opened up like this:












Are those male flowers?






Thanks for the info,
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## dickkhead (Jul 3, 2012)

Geeez after all these sub herm reports I better reconsider 
are u guys feeding heavy? He says it can happen if u feed to heavy


----------



## wheezer (Jul 3, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Scar if matts such a good guy why don't you tell him a buddy of urs bought a pack of sweet pink grapefruit x arcata trainwreck (6seeds) and not one germed. I contacted riot and he actually replaced them which made me think ya kno maybe he's alrite after all. And then not one of the replacement seeds germed either. They were obviously the same old bad batch from before. Only time I've ever had more than 10% duds.......... wheezer are you still running romulan? Is it the federation cut?


Yea, I'll be running that bitch till I die!! It came to me as a clone bro, so I have no idea where it originally came from. I don't believe it's the Federation cut though.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 3, 2012)

Mohican, I've never seen any uch shit as that, but who knows.....I cut the fucker down immediately, it's not worth the chance for me.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 3, 2012)

dickkhead said:


> Geeez after all these sub herm reports I better reconsider
> are u guys feeding heavy? He says it can happen if u feed to heavy


No I never feed heavy...ever. If overfeeding a little is gonna cause a hermie, that strain goes in the trash at my house.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 3, 2012)

I feed 1000 ppm, 2 EC, every watering. Seems kinda high, but I have many strains at a time, and they all dig it


----------



## snodome (Jul 3, 2012)

when i reported my plush nanners at 28 days a bunch of ppl came out of the woodwork to tell me i was an inexperienced grower. sure im a fucking noob but an ad hominem on me doesnt get to the root of the problem. which is im not the only one.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 3, 2012)

snodome said:


> when i reported my plush nanners at 28 days a bunch of ppl came out of the woodwork to tell me i was an inexperienced grower. sure im a fucking noob but an ad hominem on me doesnt get to the root of the problem. which is im not the only one.


Seems the plushberry is a VERY sensitive strain. Maybe it shouldn't have been released....or at the very least the seeds should come with a warning. My .02


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 3, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Still growing riots purp bubba Og & banana platinum outdoors. Killed his green crack.
> Next will be his swing kid.
> i bought the seeds, not gifts or tests.
> But Matt hooked me up an sold a varriety of fems.
> ...



i've just been waiting ages to see someone i know grow some of riots gear out.. we all know all the hater's and the reasons why i'm sure, but i am still interested in some of his strains, and have more then one in my collection..
he's totally hooked me up with freebies when i bought from the site and even gave me a pack of the purple diablo kush one night on his chat, but the only time i ever see anyone running his gear is on his sight, so i tend to take that with a grain of salt..

those green cracks look interesting, but out of stock atm.. his prices are always so damn high for a lot of his gear imo.. idk, i hope they turn out dank for you though..


----------



## Marley15 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mohican that looks strange almost like light bleaching? And just to report my Plush that had a bunch of nanners (bcs pheno, purple) is seedless, all sterile pollen. Running all 3 phenos again, flipping 12/12 this coming weekend.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> The 62%. Do u need the links?


yes plaese


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

@wheezer my ato did that and im still running it week 7 now and no flowers im thinking there sterile


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 3, 2012)

here you go hm

http://www.freshstor.com/62-humidity-control-curing-storage-product.html


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 3, 2012)

Small orders
http://smokefresh.com/

Bigger orders
http://med-fresh.com/site/


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 3, 2012)

My computer at home is dead(kinda like me)
Hope you all have a safe and happy 4th of july.....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 3, 2012)

just snort some bath salt ...and maybe possibly run around naked.

according to cartoon buddha , it works wonders for your sanity.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> just snort some bath salt ...and maybe possibly run around naked.
> 
> according to cartoon buddha , it works wonders for your sanity.





Gotta love south park.......


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I tell ya what......I really really really don't want to do this but I have to. I'll post some pics in a minute, but I have an Agent Orange 4 weeks into flower that's throwing full blown herms all of a sudden.


Seems agent orange and plush berry are bad hermies!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2238585View attachment 2238586View attachment 2238587View attachment 2238588View attachment 2238590View attachment 2238591This is starting to piss me off some now. I hate throwing away plants like this. Thank God I caught it before it made a mess all over the rest of the group. I'm beginning to not be so up about Subs gear, or his attitude about it sometimes. I know hermies happen, but I've found more herms in Subs gear than most others, and it's not getting better.


Subs attitude in this seed industry is bullshit imo, i ran 9 different strains recently, and ALL WERE FEM SEEDS, except for subs agent orange (or should i say hermie orange) and you guessed it, it hermed, my fem seeds were fine not a nanner anywhere.
Sub wants to or already started marketing a shirt that says "feminized seeds are for pussies" yeah well guess what sub? your AO hermied when fem seeds didnt, and they were all in the same tent! sorry but it seems like subcool is full of shit and a wannabe legit breeder.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 3, 2012)

love fem seeds.
yes please more fems for me.

a godsend for people with limited space. or productin minded. or peeps who dont need males.

regs is great too dont get me wrong & i do buy them!
when i crack i crack fems. when i joke i dont crack 

only hermis ever gotten from beans i purchased : were fem. shiva skunk from sensi : & a cut of plush purp (from TGA reg seeds of course) pork chop'd via a fine farmer here.

test gear excluded cause its test gear for a reason.

and my own strain , spicey, is a nanner chucker on the lowers in weeks 3 to 4 ...which is why i would never run that shwag again since finding the attitude, sannie, & etc.

every now & then a known clone is nice so's i would never turn away a FAT cut of chernyobl or jack the ripper.

& eat a dick haters  cause nobdy loathes substain more than i do well, maybe, racerboy but we bros of the same mind unblind. F1 seedmaking no lube bung hole slammer TGA , mr. im using space dude (yellow nanner pole smoking hermi machine that should be called "some kinda gay dude") in every cross put on the market @ $100 a damn 10 pack.

...calling himself elite canna breeder #1. 

fucking funny. 

but that "manbat" cut of dawgspace... she pretty bootyliscious.
do yes i wanna bang her lots. 
i do.

cracking 3 skunk #1s from G13 labs ...i wanna go back to the old school.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

For subcool to sit around all day and talk shit about fem seeds, i expected far superior growth, keeper phenos, and a greater high compared to fem seed just like he claims, and he sold me on the idea and i went for a pack of his gear (especially after all the hype surrounding his gear from the online community) only to be greatly disappointed and almost feel ripped off because of his pure shit talking abilities around everyone Else's gear which is bullshit!
IMHO thats a fake wannabe.
If anyone wants some good strains, order fem from good breeders, you wont be disappointed compared to subs gear.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 3, 2012)

I love how this thread gives props when its due but also holds every breeder accountable for their over priced mistakes lol. fuck whoever sells hermy trash as top shelf genetics...
now im  a fat 4th of july eve blunt lol


----------



## OldLuck (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is riots green crack and banana og 3 weeks in flower. They both are growing like a beast and easy to grow. The gc smells like mango's and the banana smell like candy in a factory being made with a hint of banana peels behind it. The banana started to frost up towards the end of the 1st week of flower. Both plants have been vigorous from the time the seeds popped. I will definitely buy more of his gear.



racerboy71 said:


> i've just been waiting ages to see someone i know grow some of riots gear out.. we all know all the hater's and the reasons why i'm sure, but i am still interested in some of his strains, and have more then one in my collection..
> he's totally hooked me up with freebies when i bought from the site and even gave me a pack of the purple diablo kush one night on his chat, but the only time i ever see anyone running his gear is on his sight, so i tend to take that with a grain of salt..
> 
> those green cracks look interesting, but out of stock atm.. his prices are always so damn high for a lot of his gear imo.. idk, i hope they turn out dank for you though..


----------



## OldLuck (Jul 3, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Has anybody ran cabin fever seeds before? Thinking about putting an order at highseedlife to get a couple packs of mendo supremo for the promo and the cabin fever crosses looked pretty dank as well.


You won't be disappointed with cfs gear


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

right I almost fell for his hype but hes to expencive and hes a pollen chucker I can get mr. nice seeds for way cheaper I just got a pack of mr nice shit for $27 including shiping from there auction I just gotta send them cash hopefully all goes well but tga is like $120 from attitude for ten seeds fuck that I'm sticking with mr. nice till I get bored they got so many good strains


tryingtogrow89 said:


> For subcool to sit around all day and talk shit about fem seeds, i expected far superior growth, keeper phenos, and a greater high compared to fem seed just like he claims, and he sold me on the idea and i went for a pack of his gear (especially after all the hype surrounding his gear from the online community) only to be greatly disappointed and almost feel ripped off because of his pure shit talking abilities around everyone Else's gear which is bullshit!
> IMHO thats a fake wannabe.
> If anyone wants some good strains, order fem from good breeders, you wont be disappointed compared to subs gear.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

Trust me once i start getting an opinion on something i tend to go to the extreme, i am being quite modest and reserved in my criticism of TGA subcool seeds right now.
I can really start talking some trash but i figured id let it slide, but subcool is pissing me off a little, lol.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 3, 2012)

I've used MNS auctions once, sent cash, no problems.


Pollen chucking is when there's no selection, just blind pollination??


----------



## blissfest (Jul 3, 2012)

I just examined my 4 Agent Orange at 34 days, they are still straight and lookin good

Hope those bitches dont turn Bi on me, two of them look like they could be real nice.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

Plushberry Recent harvest.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I just examined my 4 Agent Orange at 34 days, they are still straight and lookin good
> 
> Hope those bitches dont turn Bi on me, two of them look like they could be real nice.


not to discourage you but the hermie action on mine was all internal the worst kind imo.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 3, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> not to discourage you but the hermie action on mine was all internal the worst kind imo.


Internal? That sounds serious, LOL!

So what happened? When did you know it was seeded, when did the pistils brown and shrivel up?


----------



## headbender (Jul 3, 2012)

i just grew ao and one of mine had nanners which were sterile no pollination happened the other two phenos were all good no herms in sight i also have alot of subs gear running now none of which are herming yet so only time will tell but those were right next 5 bodhi plants all of which hermed in the first two weeks just covered in nutsacs, i think all of you guys having these problems need to take cuts of your seed plants and run them that way i have found that doing this can reduce the tendency to herm! and also realize that intersex traits are natural in cannabis and can rear their ugly heads for many reasons, no reason to really blame the breeder hell im running all bodhi gear next time i pop some seeds even though my last experience wasnt so good.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 3, 2012)

Shantibaba @ Mns says the same thing about running cuts to stop hermans.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

headbender said:


> i just grew ao and one of mine had nanners which were sterile no pollination happened the other two phenos were all good no herms in sight i also have alot of subs gear running now none of which are herming yet so only time will tell but those were right next 5 bodhi plants all of which hermed in the first two weeks just covered in nutsacs, i think all of you guys having these problems need to take cuts of your seed plants and run them that way i have found that doing this can reduce the tendency to herm! and also realize that intersex traits are natural in cannabis and can rear their ugly heads for many reasons, no reason to really blame the breeder hell im running all bodhi gear next time i pop some seeds even though my last experience wasnt so good.


 Damn im about to run some bodhi which strains hermed on you?
I have not ran my ao from clone yet, im going to in a bit and if it herms again, thats it for that strain.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Internal? That sounds serious, LOL!
> 
> So what happened? When did you know it was seeded, when did the pistils brown and shrivel up?


It wasn't until i harvested and cut open a bud did i see what seeds it was trying to produce, there were tiny baby green seeds and some that started to brown and a little bigger.
None of my hairs browned prematurely, it didn't release pollen anywhere but in itself.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have run my agent orange three times in clone and hermie everytime but there sterile nanners so far!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have run my agent orange three times in clone and hermie everytime but there sterile nanners so far!


When you say run 3 times you attempting to figure out whether its environmental?


----------



## cbdthcwhoopper (Jul 3, 2012)

Pre98 bubba is usually very stable and has a high thc percentage. It's like a tank and very hard to hermie. I was told swerve claimed his was 7% THC on his website... doesn't sound like bubba to me!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy Smoke Malawi Gold with sparkle:











Found some baby budworms on the outdoor ladies today. Time to spray the Safer BT!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> When you say run 3 times you attempting to figure out whether its environmental?


Yes in ways and in others imtrying to live with it, agent orange pheno ihave is so uber i dont want to scrap it


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Found some baby budworms on the outdoor ladies today. Time to spray the Safer BT!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Get those [email protected] I hate em. It's bad enough they have to eat the buds, but then their sh!t causes all kinds of budrot. Did I say I hate them? BT works though.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 4, 2012)

Sounds about right to me. I grew p98 Bubba and was disappointed. 



matthewpolin said:


> Pre98 bubba is usually very stable and has a high thc percentage. It's like a tank and very hard to hermie. I was told swerve claimed his was 7% THC on his website... doesn't sound like bubba to me!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 4, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Sounds about right to me. I grew p98 Bubba and was disappointed.


the only thing that disappoints me about my bubba is that it is a low yielder. Other than that it is chron as hell. It is a favorite of my patients also.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes in ways and in others imtrying to live with it, agent orange pheno ihave is so uber i dont want to scrap it


Yeh i could imagine man... That'd be killer!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes in ways and in others imtrying to live with it, agent orange pheno ihave is so uber i dont want to scrap it


Thats how i feel about my Purple Plush. super big purple chunky buds. But I do get nanners. I just snip them out and they stop coming in at a certain point. Super dank though. I hate to get rid of her.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

new Bodhi strains listed at the tude... i want that Hollywood Pure Kush and the Black Triangle

heavy duty cannabis kung-fu!!!!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah well I'm gradually moving closer to buying only bodhi. I rly hope these 303 seeds work out. I think tga definately has some dank. And most of u already know how I feel about the way he treats customers and his ego. I am put off anytime a breeder who mainly sells f1s trys to take so much credit for there work.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

100 packs of Bay 11 also just added


----------



## waddup (Jul 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Found some baby budworms on the outdoor ladies today. Time to spray the Safer BT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you find to be the best to use against them?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

flower update...almost 5 weeks in

1 cali yo hermie
1 holy grail kush hermie
1 lavender w/ 1 nanner
1 chocolope laden with nanners

on a good note, no hermie or nanners on any of my plush berry's


----------



## Souvenir Seeds & Needs (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys new to the forum and not new to the world of canabis i have started to retail for basil bush with thousands of seeds bongs pipes and much much more i dont sell at the retail price i sell well under it as from the past i no its a pain to get quality cheap seed so if i can help any one out give me a shout on here or 07402988126 i have some realy good deals on at the moment so dont miss out


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 4, 2012)

starting to turn into the herm collecting club  Thats really bad news man!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

yip

not too bad tho...out of 75 plants, only 4 with problems


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

Souvenir Seeds & Needs said:


> Hi guys new to the forum and not new to the world of canabis i have started to retail for basil bush with thousands of seeds bongs pipes and much much more i dont sell at the retail price i sell well under it as from the past i no its a pain to get quality cheap seed so if i can help any one out give me a shout on here or 07402988126 i have some realy good deals on at the moment so dont miss out



is it true basil bush and alphakronik are joining forces?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeh thats pretty good dude.. How did you go with your M/F ratio with bodhi find some nice ladies?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

definitely...soaked 124 seeds, 121 survived

got 75 females, 2 hermied

currently have (6) cali yo's, (6) temple's, (5) goji og's
seeing a lot of nice variations in phenotypes


----------



## guwall (Jul 4, 2012)

Goji 11/11 germ....6male/5female
Uzbeki 11/11 germ.....5male/3female/3unknown
Sunshine DayD 10/11 germ.....2male/8female

Day 34 VEG...transplant&flip tomorrow


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> definitely...soaked 124 seeds, 121 survived
> 
> got 75 females, 2 hermied
> 
> ...


You got any temple pics around? got 11 little lings here!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

guwall said:


> Goji 11/11 germ....6male/5female
> Uzbeki 11/11 germ.....5male/3female/3unknown
> Sunshine DayD 10/11 germ.....2male/8female
> 
> Day 34 VEG...transplant&flip tomorrow


nice......


----------



## headbender (Jul 4, 2012)

souvenir seeds & needs said:


> hi guys new to the forum and not new to the world of canabis i have started to retail for basil bush with thousands of seeds bongs pipes and much much more i dont sell at the retail price i sell well under it as from the past i no its a pain to get quality cheap seed so if i can help any one out give me a shout on here or 07402988126 i have some realy good deals on at the moment so dont miss out


really dude???...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> You got any temple pics around? got 11 little lings here!


can take now but lights are on

if u want i will take some shots after 6 this evening


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> really dude???...


yea not too smart


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

high grade, a dat me ah promote!!!

[video=youtube;Jh-Jysw5YFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh-Jysw5YFk[/video]


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> can take now but lights are on
> 
> if u want i will take some shots after 6 this evening


Yeh please do dude i might be asleep by your time at 6 but yeh i'll check that shit out!


----------



## headbender (Jul 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea not too smart


lol ya what a dumbass way to advertise all your doing is making us not want to shop with your spot lol some people just dont get it! and all the bongs at your site look wack got any sovereignty, toro, dave goldstein, mobius, quave, anything good? and i dont see anything about seeds!


----------



## Souvenir Seeds & Needs (Jul 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> is it true basil bush and alphakronik are joining forces?


As far as i am aware no there compony isnt lookin the best atm but there may be some back room talk bit i will fine out for you when i place my next order.

Can i also ask is there a seed that you normaly buy if u could guve me the name i will see the price you would pay from me just so people no that my price are realy that cheap thanks luke


----------



## headbender (Jul 4, 2012)

Souvenir Seeds & Needs said:


> As far as i am aware no there compony isnt lookin the best atm but there may be some back room talk bit i will fine out for you when i place my next order.
> 
> Can i also ask is there a seed that you normaly buy if u could guve me the name i will see the price you would pay from me just so people no that my price are realy that cheap thanks luke


doggies nuts lol!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 4, 2012)

almost just freaked out

went in flower room and saw my co2 monitor reading at 9999ppm. but when i unplugged it and put it back it was back to reading around 1400ppm
that ever happened to anyone using the C.A.P. co2 monitors?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> lol ya what a dumbass way to advertise all your doing is making us not want to shop with your spot lol some people just dont get it! and all the bongs at your site look wack got any sovereignty, toro, dave goldstein, mobius, quave, anything good? and i dont see anything about seeds!


i love my quaves OIl can


----------



## headbender (Jul 4, 2012)

where did ya grab that greenspoon and is it not the recycler?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

no its one he made before that i think, got it at the gathering glass look em up




got this N8 sherlock there too



love sherlocks and this N8 piece was looking nice,posted this in our pieces thread but this artist is great and needs his own thread, love the galaxy theme


----------



## waddup (Jul 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> new Bodhi strains listed at the tude... i want that Hollywood Pure Kush and the Black Triangle
> 
> heavy duty cannabis kung-fu!!!!


I'm wondering if any of you guys would see the black triangle with the traits to change color?

Sorry if the question sounds noobish (I am though) being that it is called "black" triangle


----------



## headbender (Jul 4, 2012)

man i love n8 stuff that sherlock is awesome!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

ya i want one of his bongs


----------



## headbender (Jul 4, 2012)

oh me too dude ive been dieing to get a n8 sovereignty collab forever prolly will never happen!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

they are really spendy last one i saw was 4k


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 4, 2012)

Bodhi said a "weekish" on the tude drop. Nice glass. I want this worm and bates diffusion pump...[video=youtube;Y_1LLFDaCCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_1LLFDaCCk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 4, 2012)

Very Very Nice SSW!!!!

N8's Galaxy themed stuff is so ++++++


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 4, 2012)

headbender said:


> oh me too dude ive been dieing to get a n8 sovereignty collab forever prolly will never happen!


They collabed a little while back bringing back the Gridline. 

Single chamber Gridline is one of my personal quests... a holy grail if you will.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 4, 2012)

Steve Bates and Hamm Brushland have gotta be the two most innovative in the game right now. A three-way collab between those two along with Scott Deppe working his magic would be the end all/be all imo...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 4, 2012)

http://rimmeo.freeforums.org/index.php

Big things coming there.......


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 4, 2012)

Any ideas as to what's gonna be in the drop? I'm hoping for some lucky charms


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 4, 2012)

haha it says uncensored


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Any ideas as to what's gonna be in the drop? I'm hoping for some lucky charms


Bump...

Anyone know what is gonna be apart of the next Bodhi tude drop?


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> http://rimmeo.freeforums.org/index.php
> 
> Big things coming there.......


The owner of the site posted this a couple days ago.
"F1's
by rimmeo » Mon Jul 02, 2012 11:06 pm
does anyone no what kind of results you would get if you bred a male and a female of the same strain that were fresh F1's would the seeds be of the same quality as the originals"

I'm not gonna hold my breath for this one lol...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 4, 2012)

I asked this the other day,kinda.
I wondered how many how many generations of sibling crosses it would take to see negative effects of inbreeding vs self pollenated seeds.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I asked this the other day,kinda.
> I wondered how many how many generations of sibling crosses it would take to see negative effects of inbreeding vs self pollenated seeds.


Alot of that depends on how many parents are used in each cross. Tom Hill says self-pollinations decrease genetic diversity over 1-1 matings by a factor of three. He's also a fan of throwing multiple moms and dads in the mix. If you think about indigenous ganja farmers, they've been 'inbreeding' the same strains for generations(1000s of years in some cases). Because they let so many plants give and receive pollen, they can continue the lines without the negative effects.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Fuck i hate that thought i posted this is here... Anyone going for GDP'S Bay11? Quite a yielder Gods Gift x Sour D Anyone toke the kent? cheers!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 4, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Any ideas as to what's gonna be in the drop? I'm hoping for some lucky charms


Got an email from Bodhi:

"tude will have:

sunshine 3
black triangle
moonwalk
and some assorted restocks in about a week...."


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Jul 5, 2012)

Hope everyone had a safe 4th.

Despite the male setback this week....1 of the Jaffa Cake was female (whew), and I germed 2 Firestarter which are now above dirt and 2 White x Nepal Indica (fem). As soon as I saw the white hair on the Jaffa I assumed I wasn't cursed after all and germed 2 more Space Bubba and 2 Goji OG. 

Gud- I follow your posts closely for info on fems, and which are worth running. I would go Sannies/Esko to support your bro, but I dont really want to make a first order from there yet. 

Space Bomb and Purple Monkey Balls are in veg and look good, will get topped tomorrow. I really hope that PMB is a lady. 

Damn you guys know your glass! I live in an area that has good glass but I was always the simpleton when it came to pieces. I have just a simple aqua-lab clear glass sherlock bubbler w/ 6 shower downstem. Samwell that might be the nicest pipe I have ever seen.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

lololololololol do i???


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

new company at the tude
Humboldt Seed Organization...anyone know of them?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like some bunk company popped out of thin air selling s1s of 3 of the most popular strains around. Just another chump trying to make a quick buck. Noob thinks og kush means original gangster kush so what does that tell u


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> new company at the tude
> Humboldt Seed Organization...anyone know of them?


Medz you get me some temple?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

sorry bro, really didnt get to take the shots in time
I PROMISE today

yea from the time i read that original gangster shit i knew
they just added even more too

they opened a website but nothing yet


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

cheers medz! haha original gangster shit!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

for u i'm still gonna take some pics now, but with lights on
anything else u wanna see?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen my firestarters are frosting out. Be careful they are easy to burn. I was advised this by skunkie and hellraizer, but I forgot lol. And burned one of them.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2012)

i just cracked a slew of fems... all of which either came from trades or were freebies w/ purchases. & more than 60% of these freebies have either not germ'd or showed zero vigour.

screw genetic diversity a la tom hill... gimmie an S1 strain that's a cut producing clone easy potential mommy giving me 2.5 to 3x stretch ...& all will be glorious.

finally got some seedlings so my mojo is improving : sour jack, skunk #1 , fruity chronic juice , & critical kush

few more freebie seed still in coco just waiting on the seedlings to show.

and cracked a few regulars of a seed collecting member : "hooch" : herijuana x plushberry


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> for u i'm still gonna take some pics now, but with lights on
> anything else u wanna see?


GOJI'S please man!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i just cracked a slew of fems... all of which either came from trades or were freebies w/ purchases. & more than 60% of these freebies have either not germ'd or showed zero vigour.
> 
> screw genetic diversity a la tom hill... gimmie an S1 strain that's a cut producing clone easy potential mommy giving me 2.5 to 3x stretch ...& all will be glorious.
> 
> ...


^^^^ you ever make some beaners of that the plush x heri i'd be happy to give you some Romulan F2's.. PLEASE LOL


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Temple @ 33 days


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

another Temple


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

2 different Goji's


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> another Temple
> View attachment 2241445


cheers buddy! woo i thought you were in veg awesome!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Fuck i thought i plush had some frost! DAMN man awesome work! Goji living up to its name as a stakeless variety??


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Chocolate Kush


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

chocolate kush and goji's are the first that need staking


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

GDP (0% stretch pheno)



The White


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Cinderella 99


----------



## wheezer (Jul 5, 2012)

Dank Sinatra at 32 days.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Damn dude i was hoping the goji's were gonna be strong! How many watts you got over the girls? Impressive work mang personal fav so far??


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2241472View attachment 2241473View attachment 2241474View attachment 2241475View attachment 2241477dank sinatra at 32 days.


puuuurty! + rep


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Plush Berry


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

wheezer said:


> View attachment 2241472View attachment 2241473View attachment 2241474View attachment 2241475View attachment 2241477Dank Sinatra at 32 days.


def the la affie leaning pheno


----------



## wheezer (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> def the la affie leaning pheno


ya............


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Damn dude i was hoping the goji's were gonna be strong! How many watts you got over the girls? Impressive work mang personal fav so far??



the goji's aren't bad, they're still standing but will need staking within next few days, most of them

the chocolate kush was by far the floppiest
luckily, half of the strains look like they wont need staking

they are under 1000's, but have the ballast dimmed to 750w


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

wheezer said:


> ya............


that was the keeper for me


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

found 2 Sour Amnesia hermie's

each one only had 1 pair of nutsacks each, so gonna keep an eye on them


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> the goji's aren't bad, they're still standing but will need staking within next few days, most of them
> 
> the chocolate kush was by far the floppiest
> luckily, half of the strains look like they wont need staking
> ...


Thanks for your time man! BODHI FTW KENTS!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> found 2 Sour Amnesia hermie's
> 
> each one only had 1 pair of nutsacks each, so gonna keep an eye on them


OH NO! they werent hortilabs were they dude?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

yes indeed...and i still have another pack


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yes indeed...and i still have another pack


Oh man i hope they go alright the 2nd run i had my eye on those for some time!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Thanks for your time man! BODHI FTW KENTS!


no prob...think i've totally given up, been trying for about 9 months to get on bodhi's forum but still no luck


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice shots hm that first one of the Temple has some nice trich development for being so early in bloom. Is the GDP from Ken's? You gonna get the Bay 11?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Oh man i hope they go alright the 2nd run i had my eye on those for some time!


the other pack was supposed to be SourPower i bought from herbies, but they then told me it might be Sour Amnesia 
so may never even run it, hate the guessing games


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Nice shots hm that first one of the Temple has some nice trich development for being so early in bloom. Is the GDP from Ken's? You gonna get the Bay 11?


yea Temple are really frosty at this stage for a sativa, and yea from Ken

def getting the Bay 11. gonna order on monday when Gage drops the GSBX2. also gonna buy some Bodhi's, mainly the Head Trip and Hollywood Pure Kush

anyone know if bodhi is dropping the Instant Karma (Bubba D) at the tude?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^^^ So after searching around It seems God's Gift is Urkle x Killa Queen x Lavendar X that with SD we got Bay11 Sounds tasty as fuck im gonna buy up a pack or two!


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 5, 2012)

When I was reading Bodhi's post on bb he made it seem like Instant Karma was only going to seur but he has been full of surprises lately with these big drops so we'll just have to see. I will be getting one pack of the Black Triangle, sounds so dank. did the tude say mon is when they're dropping the gsbx2? The Bay 11 have been on my wishlist for some time, my friends in cali say it's good smoke. But they're moving slowly still 96 packs left so I'll wait til I got the funds for them and some Ken's Kush. So many seeds, so little paychecks lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> When I was reading Bodhi's post on bb he made it seem like Instant Karma was only going to seur but he has been full of surprises lately with these big drops so we'll just have to see. I will be getting one pack of the Black Triangle, sounds so dank. did the tude say mon is when they're dropping the gsbx2? The Bay 11 have been on my wishlist for some time, my friends in cali say it's good smoke. But they're moving slowly still 96 packs left so I'll wait til I got the funds for them and some Ken's Kush. So many seeds, so little paychecks lol


yip that would be a great surprise!!!!
Gage said they're releasing everywhere he retails at on monday
surprised the Bay11 is really moving so slow
had Bay 11 on my list, and i'm 100% sure now as i'm so impressed with these GDP's. best smelling strains i'm running now is def the GDP and Cali Yo


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea Temple are really frosty at this stage for a sativa, and yea from Ken
> 
> def getting the Bay 11. gonna order on monday when Gage drops the GSBX2. also gonna buy some Bodhi's, mainly the Head Trip and Hollywood Pure Kush
> 
> anyone know if bodhi is dropping the Instant Karma (Bubba D) at the tude?


Gsbx2 is gonna be pretty epic!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 5, 2012)

Riots is steping up his seeds.

2 packs free with orders over 120$
Hes now taking credit cards (an prepaid credit cards.)
And I think he's going to offer single seed sales soon.

Whooooot!


Did you see San Diego's fireworks malfunction where the all went off at once?
[video=youtube;USSoCEwVXTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USSoCEwVXTI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player&nbsp;&nbsp; [/video]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> OH NO! they werent hortilabs were they dude?


That sucks dude. I've had my eye on Hortilab's gear for a minute now... Sour Amnesia in particular too. For the price I thought they would be well, perfect. I'd still pounce on Starbud though!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> So many seeds, so little paychecks lol


So true. ^^quote of the day!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Garden Of Dreams Seeds Girl Scout Cookies on the cards for release! Dont be hatin on me it looks yummy! haha!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Garden Of Dreams Seeds Girl Scout Cookies on the cards for release! Dont be hatin on me it looks yummy! haha!


i'm gonna wait for Cannaventure's GSC hybrids


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher medz. We're the hortilabs that hermied from breeders packs with the hologram seal?These were from Herbies right?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Higher medz. We're the hortilabs that hermied from breeders packs with the hologram seal?These were from Herbies right?


no, the ones i'm running now is from Attitude when they first dropped last year, got it in breeder pack

the other pack i have now is the one i got from Herbies that was supposed to be SourPower. herbie told me really it could be anything i got ftom him but most likely the Sour Amnesia


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i'm gonna wait for Cannaventure's GSC hybrids


I thought CrappaVenture Had duds??


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> I thought CrappaVenture Had duds??


i've never heard that

i've heard they have studs and some sweet bitches!!!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

MMM i seen it here... Damn man dont make me find it in here lol! Supposedely their lines are barely worked and crud but i may be thinkin of something else!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

i hope so...but if you find please post


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 5, 2012)

Very few breeders in todays market are actually working any lines. It's always A x B = $$$

That's why I usually buy 2-3 packs to pop and hope for the best from what is essentially a total crap shoot of whether you get anything dank and stable.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

waiting to see what this new co. Humboldt Seed Organisation is about. info has no history of their genetics or their breeding techniques used

they opened a website but nothing on it yet...and when they first listed this morning the prices were a lil higher, now they are all cheaper than before


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> waiting to see what this new co. Humboldt Seed Organisation is about. info has no history of their genetics or their breeding techniques used
> 
> they opened a website but nothing on it yet...and when they first listed this morning the prices were a lil higher, now they are all cheaper than before


Was that the UK site you seen?? yeh seen some info nothing on what the had stocked at the tude!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

@Medz dude shes gonna be a tough find you know how quick this thing moves lol!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

humboldtseeds.co.uk


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> @Medz dude shes gonna be a tough find you know how quick this thing moves lol!


yea bro 4get that for now...forward ever, backward never!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> humboldtseeds.co.uk


had a decent look around looks alright..


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 5, 2012)

Anyone know of any good pure Afghani IBL's? Anyone ever run anything from Seedsman? I have some Original Afghani #1 and Skunk #1 from them. Haven't heard a lot about their stuff. Hard to find any grows on them.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got caught up. Rockin HM!
I just got a email this morning from tud. B's beans ain't showed yet. And they were expecting them to by now. And so they cant give me a time frame yet. Urrggh!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

Just received a seed depot order today,

Pisces, 1 pack of Candy Queen and Funkberry
Rare Dankness, Longs Peak Blues
Classic Seeds, 2 packs of Affgooie, 1 pack of AffgooieXRom Joes, 1 pack of Humbolt Purple

Still waitin for my Tude 303 beans, 2 packs each of BioDiesel and Jet Fuel


----------



## guwall (Jul 5, 2012)

<---Just ordered Grape Stomper BX2!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 5, 2012)

guwall said:


> <---Just ordered Grape Stomper BX2!!!


Me to and mendo sup


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 5, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Any ideas as to what's gonna be in the drop? I'm hoping for some lucky charms


Lucky charms will be available in about 6 weeks per Bodhi.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 5, 2012)

these guys never cease to amaze me :

[youtube]NV4xhsYvU2g[/youtube]


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Me to and mendo sup


where where??


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

I want some of that Grape Stomper, 

Fuck, following this collector thread can get expensive.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 5, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> haha thats fucked sketch no herms over here on my plush man.. Was this the BCS dom pheno sketch? We had the Pink pheno.


I have one really dope plushberry but also another that had bad inter-sex traits... Pretty bummed

I am really happy with the plush berry pheno I have... Super dank frosty soda blend....

Bad news on my Jilly Bean and Dairy Queen....


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

come on guys dont leave us hanging wheres the stomper!!!!


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

looks like it was at highlife but is already sold out


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 5, 2012)

The Tude Gage Green grape stomper bx2 in stock.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 5, 2012)

ahh shit my bad Sea of Seeds has it.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 5, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ahh shit my bad Sea of Seeds has it.


Damn you! I nearly lost my shit trying to pull up Attitude too quickly, lol.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ahh shit my bad Sea of Seeds has it.



Not at Sea of seeds, says out of stock.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 5, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Fuck, following this collector thread can get expensive.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## waddup (Jul 5, 2012)

coolkid.02 said:


> Lucky charms will be available in about 6 weeks per Bodhi.


Definitely bummed to hear that. On a positive note he'll release them again hopefully they're not sold out by the second they release


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

both of those banks hvnt listed the gsbx2 like i said before it was highlife seeds i know this because mendo supremo is still in stock!


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 5, 2012)

lol so much for highlife releasing it on the 11th like their news letter said. that place really is a joke. Anyone know when it will be dropping on seaofseeds or the tude?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 5, 2012)

It was on ZON it was such a small drop that it only got listed on the breeders market for just the long time members. It dropped and the GSbx2 were gone in a few min. The MS lasted about a 20 min.
Sucks when shits like that. But figured would let u guys know so ur not searching. I the tude is going have on the 11th skunk was saying. Heads up.

Oh skunk said they were trying to spread to all vendors.


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

man ive been at the zon forever and spent alot of money there but i really hate how shit goes there too fast and ya never know when it will drop!


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> It was on ZON it was such a small drop that it only got listed on the breeders market for just the long time members. It dropped and the GSbx2 were gone in a few min. The MS lasted about a 20 min.
> Sucks when shits like that. But figured would let u guys know so ur not searching. I the tude is going have on the 11th skunk was saying. Heads up.
> 
> Oh skunk said they were trying to spread to all vendors.


breeders market? there is no more breeders market


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

Fuck those banks that dont take credit cards, I used to do that shit, not any more.

Plenty of the best gear at Attitude,Seed Depot,Sea of seeds


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

mendo supremo up at the zon but big c spelled it wrong lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 5, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Fuck those banks that dont take credit cards, I used to do that shit, not any more.
> 
> Plenty of the best gear at Attitude,Seed Depot,Sea of seeds


I would rather it like it is with the zon over the creditcard way, the tude fucks that up on a reg basis lol


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 5, 2012)

He opened the breeders market listed them and as they bought up it closed. Ya I think there were a few extra packs cause some
People over clicked or something.
So instead of reopening the BM he just put them there. I think.

I know all confusing. And ya he dnt have CC yet. This game ain't easy that's for damn sure.


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

its all good it just gets old when ive spent so much probably only matched by a few like hell


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would rather it like it is with the zon over the creditcard way, the tude fucks that up on a reg basis lol


Guess I have been lucky at the Tude, shit ton of orders with no mistakes.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 5, 2012)

Ya I hear ya. He posted the info on the forum. Saying the details. That's how I knew. Then I just watched the store open. And bought them. Wish I would have came here and gave a heads up. Sorry bro. I'm usually watching u guys for the tips.


----------



## headbender (Jul 5, 2012)

its whatever im sure ill get them elsewhere and if all else fails i KNOW bog will take care of me!!!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 5, 2012)

Alrighty i got a question . out of the lower priced "cheaper" breeder's out there who's running the best gear? want to stock my collection up already know the good breeders stuff just maybe a few suggestions on the lower class LOL


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 5, 2012)

I've read good things about Seedsman. there was a thread a while back where someone grew out many different white widows from several different seed companies and said seedsman stood above them all.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 5, 2012)

Does Sannie qualify as 'cheaper'?


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 5, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Guess I have been lucky at the Tude, shit ton of orders with no mistakes.


Me too, in over 20 tude orders I've always got what I ordered and only 1 time did it take 3 weeks. Usually 8 to 12 days.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

Classic Seeds/Private Breeder over at Seed Depot looks good, haven't grown his gear yet, but im stocking up for future runs. He is old school and sells his beans for $45 a pack.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 5, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Me too, in over 20 tude orders I've always got what I ordered and only 1 time did it take 3 weeks. Usually 8 to 12 days.


used to be like that for me for a while...now, of my last 6 orders from tude, 3 got seized in customs, 2 took about a month and a half each before i got it and then 1 is the last order i placed a while now but still haven't gotten. praying for a miracle, but that's the order since the Hazeman rocky mountain high promo. def over a month

customs in my country are fuked up 
onlly CC and sowamazing has 100% delivery for me


----------



## guwall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry I didn't respond. i have been in the garden for the last 6 hours after I posted.

GSbx2 Went on the briefly-opened breeders market @ Cannazon forums. $115 10 pack. Gone in a few mins. I managed to scoop a pack. To much hype to pass up.

Here is a look at the Bodhi gear I have been transplanting for the last 2 days


----------



## blissfest (Jul 5, 2012)

What kinda bucket system is that in the home depot buckets?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 5, 2012)

GDP rep NW was just here and he dropped off some BAy11 seeds and kens kush seeds, should have journals up soon of these as well as firebolt-yumbolt x fire alien(MD420) and from GGG wifi x Grape StomperOG and Wifi x NYc Joe OG

super excited for the yumbolt, but i have to stay super in control as the yum tends to herm at week 6 , time to by some dutch masters reverse


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 6, 2012)

hey sam, i've been watchin that Reverse a lil while now. i'm getting a bottle for sure to prevent any hermie problems in the future, but, will this prevent something like when a plant gets those annoying mini seeds from various environmental or physical stress


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2012)

i have never used it but from what i have been told it will stop hermie traits, not sure if that means the self preservation self pollination strains but as that is a response to stress i would think the reverse should prevent that, or at least keep it in checl


----------



## guwall (Jul 6, 2012)

blissfest said:


> What kinda bucket system is that in the home depot buckets?



Just soil in a bucket in a bucket

Inception Bucket


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks for the insight bro
saw a couple good reviews too..def worth a try


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

It will stop herms from forming during flowering. It's too bad you can't use it in veg and have all your cuttings be herm free in the future. 



Samwell Seed Well said:


> i have never used it but from what i have been told it will stop hermie traits, not sure if that means the self preservation self pollination strains but as that is a response to stress i would think the reverse should prevent that, or at least keep it in checl


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 6, 2012)

I've had good Cheep bud with nirvana, female seed co, ch9.

Best freebies I got from attitude were pineapple express an sharksbreath.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

OGR's gear is up at Attitude. 4 packs of each, but at $155 a pack??!?

No thanks...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> OGR's gear is up at Attitude. 4 packs of each, but at $155 a pack??!?
> 
> No thanks...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh what the hail! Just grabbed the last pack of White Fire (WiFi). Even though they're fem seeds (and I'm not a fan of those), the general consensus seems to be that it's his most stable, consistent offering.


Still.. seven seeds for $155... I think I need a drink!


Will definitely be my next grow after my current (and next) batch of Arctic Fallout.


*edit**: oh snap! Attitude is getting smart. I now can confirm that they have caught on to us seed collectors and our game here. White Fire and Fire OG BX both went out of stock just a few minutes ago and now they're back up by five packs! 

Talk about generating the hype!!*


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks to those that responded .I think i will try sannie's and maybe seedsman haven't heard to much good about nirvana lately. but i think killing fields and herijuanna worth a shot .any suggestions on what seedsman got that;s worth exploring? Just to add this in not real impressed with GHS right now got 2 hermies out of 3 started w.w, and church, none of my dinafem or gage green beans doing this! also probably be my last run with fem beans as well it's just not worth it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 6, 2012)

$125. for the 7 seeds at sowamazing


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Oh what the hail! Just grabbed the last pack of White Fire (WiFi). Even though they're fem seeds (and I'm not a fan of those), the general consensus seems to be that it's his most stable, consistent offering.
> 
> 
> Still.. seven seeds for $155... I think I need a drink!
> ...


Hook,Line,and Sinker


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Hook,Line,and Sinker


lol... the sinking feeling I've got right now down in my soft pink belly is that of regret, cum stains and tears.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

Feel like I've been swerved*_I mean_*swindled...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

im smoking sannies killing fields right now.

easily one of the best smoking sativas i've ever had.

clones pretty easy , quick in veg , dense flowers , smell is like WOW , taste is like WOW , stretch is about 2.5 to 3x for this cut of KF purps , i took the tester at 9 weeks but it goes 10 for sure.

for SOG , which i run , cuts dont do as awesome rooted & tossed directly into flower. 

imo , seems like 7 to 10 days preveg (even a FIM early after rooting for multi tops) would be best if you rock single cola style.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2012)

killing fields sounds like a heady high


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

its both... but mos def a super immediate heady high.

...and continue to smoke enough (just like i did before grocery shop'n this morning) & you'll be zooted ...zooted i tell ya!

no munchies. nope. not hungry at all though the smoke is like some berry breakfest goodness.

the morning taste for the face w/ coffee ...made me straight high as a kite ...in a hazey grapes sense 

few more bowls ...and now im totally stoned ...like in a good weed sense


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Oh what the hail! Just grabbed the last pack of White Fire (WiFi). Even though they're fem seeds (and I'm not a fan of those), the general consensus seems to be that it's his most stable, consistent offering.
> 
> 
> Still.. seven seeds for $155... I think I need a drink!


Really his most stable? I gott hermies and males and i know someone who got males out of fem wifis.... So stable you say huh lmfao yeah right


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 6, 2012)

Is the WiFi that Sure Fire uses in Firestarter from Raskal?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Is the WiFi that Sure Fire uses in Firestarter from Raskal?


I believe his WiFi has been used in a few crosses.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Really his most stable? I gott hermies and males and i know someone who got males out of fem wifis.... So stable you say huh lmfao yeah right


I said the _general consensus_, not necessarily reflecting my own personal opinion.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> its both... but mos def a super immediate heady high.
> 
> ...and continue to smoke enough (just like i did before grocery shop'n this morning) & you'll be zooted ...zooted i tell ya!
> 
> ...


i need to get my money situation in order sannies has had some fire for a while


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 6, 2012)

So there was some plump pussy laying on my bedroom floor today!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

that last pic made me lol!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> that last pic made me lol!



She will be 18 this month!!!!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Really his most stable? I gott hermies and males and i know someone who got males out of fem wifis.... So stable you say huh lmfao yeah right


Maybe true, but once you find your WiFi keeper, you can do unbelievable runs of pure top shelf fire


----------



## guwall (Jul 6, 2012)

lol @ finding a keeper in fem seeds... Aren't they all _supposed_ to be reversed "keepers"?!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

guwall said:


> lol @ finding a keeper in fem seeds... Aren't they all _supposed_ to be reversed "keepers"?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243038


Exactly.. But raskal won't get money out of me..


----------



## guwall (Jul 6, 2012)

When I originally started buying fems, I was under the impression that the experienced breeder was helping me out. I thought the breeder would pop say 50reg Super Lemon Haze, find the best representation and spray mature cuttings of that specific SLH. 
When the end user pops 5fem SLH beans, the expectation is uniformity and similarity. When, in fact, it is the total opposite. 5 different SLH, 5 different chop times, 5 different smokes.....NOT WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR.


So if you are going to Pheno hunt anyway. Why not pay less for regs, and leave the whole stress game behind you.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 6, 2012)

The seed depot auction site is open!

http://sdsa.theseeddepot.com/


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

while i TOTALLY agree with you Guwall , i was always curious as to why diff. phenos are found in fem seeds.

had to research in order to find out why. & its my understanding is that fems are still pollenated & variation is the natural way of things 


there are several ways to makes fem seeds.

you mention spray... so im thinking the ever popular STS method.

which works like this :

1) several clones of female keeper are rooted

2) a few of those clones are selected & sprayed with "some guys" mixture of STS ...my "guy" is scarhole & he's blessed gudkarma with STS and "the formula"

2a) & a few of those clones are planted placed into veg ... basically made into new (future) "seed moms"

3) it takes a hot minute (30 days ishy) but from those STS sprayed clones males will result. they'll look to stress & drop dead & then come back & reverse

4) now with the right timing in flower (or even just collect & store & break out pollen for a chucka chuck) one of those STS males is used to pollenate the seed moms

5) the result of the stressed female to male (& application of STS) make the pollen absent of the hormone that makes male beans ... just like hermi plants do

6) fem seeds are the result after maturing & ripening ...like any ol seed

i think the same damn thing you do... how the fuck do i get all this variation from fem seeds?

but the fact is... its still a pollenation , its still the combination of plant sperm & plant egg (so to speak) , and variation is natural even if fems seeds are the goal.

surely there are increased "odds" that those S1s are just like the mommy from whence they came... but still its a numbers game on the punnett square.

its how i understand it anyway.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

MMMMmmmmmmmm........WiFi....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> The seed depot auction site is open!
> 
> http://sdsa.theseeddepot.com/


Interesting!


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 6, 2012)

If you self a female clone, only the dominant traits will show up consistently. But when there are lots of recessive traits in the mom there will be variation.(<---this is why backcrossing doesn't always get you closer to producing offspring "just like mom".) If you cross two different females of the same strain, the variability is the same as if you used a male.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> while i TOTALLY agree with you Guwall , i was always curious as to why diff. phenos are found in fem seeds.
> 
> had to research in order to find out why. & its my understanding is that fems are still pollenated & variation is the natural way of things
> 
> ...



I only reverse a branch.
I start spraying when I put into 12/12.
Twice a day I spay tell the pollen is about to drop (3-4 weeks)
I use a 1:1 ratio of Sts an distilled water. 
This mix is Super strong, but dosent apear to hurt the plant at all.
The recommended 1:9 failed for me..
For timing when the pollen is flying the plant will had 4-5 weeks of 12/12 an you can pollenate her then an have take about as long as a normal grow..


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

guwall said:


> lol @ finding a keeper in fem seeds... Aren't they all _supposed_ to be reversed "keepers"?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243038


????????

WiFi is a cross of two great clone only strains? Where the fuck would you get a male to make that cross?

S1's and Fem seeds done right, are welcome in my rooms anytime

I have grown plenty of keeper Fem seed plants, LOL! I love em!!!


----------



## guwall (Jul 6, 2012)

Good shit gud
I think I'm starting to wrap my head around it.

Thanks Bomb, I see how it works now.

@bliss, not a knock at you, more at GHSC...lol

and btw, sorry raskal $155 can suck my dick


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

me too!

love those fems fuck what they say 

welcome in my lab always any time ...& please send those critical kush (critical x og kush) beans from barneys farm right to my safe addy ...& please laugh at me on the way to the post box.

10 fems busting coco now bet i get a keeper... paradise , g13 , dinafem , barneys , and sweet seeds representing.

hope the g13 skunk #1 is off the heeeeezy.

the paradise sheherezade (now called "allkush") too.

everything ~60 days flower or less.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2012)

watt are you running from g13 gud?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

I have ran Fem beans from:

Barneys
G13
Dinafem
DNA
Reserva privada
Dr. GT
Seedism
Serious Seeds
Next Gen
Conny Gen

Sure im missing a few,

Not one Hermie, and some badass phenos found that were well worth growing


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 6, 2012)

G13 labs has always exceeded my expectations.

My lil g13 labs blueberry auto didn't pop?
Aaaaaagggggghhhhh
Dam!

Riots swing kid an DrGT c-99 are my newest baby's in the cab.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

from g13 ?

a) skunk #1 , got 3 seedlings 

b) sourjack , sour d x jack herer , got one seedling


paradise : sheherezade , two seedlings

sweet seeds : bigfoot , one seedling

delicious seeds : one of my fav inexpensive breeders , fruity chronic juice & black russian (BR not above coco just yet) , one of each

dinafem : blue widow vs. white widow , one seedling of each

barneys farm : critical kush & pineapple chunk , one seedling of each

*

and cracked 4 "hooch" from a fine farmer here ...regs ...heri x plushberry (all above coco)


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

eavesdrop radio : killing the jazzy house mix like every friday for years ...91.7 fm ...listen here : http://wkdu.org/

*

went through subcool's cloning thread... kinda informative ...i must say.

he never mentions making colored seeds like GH but its totally implied


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

What does Sub do? 

I use Dip N Grow and dirt.

The 4D method, Dip,Dirt,Dome,Done


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> eavesdrop radio : killing the jazzy house mix like every friday for years ...91.7 fm ...listen here : http://wkdu.org/
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 i used to always listen to kdu gud, but anymore everytime i turn it on it's some reggae.. reggae is ok, but they used to play tons of punk and shit and on like friday and saturday nights, some killer jungle and dnb, i don't hear any of that anymore..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> from g13 ?
> 
> a) skunk #1 , got 3 seedlings
> 
> ...


 very nice, interested in the hooch as i have a few of those as well.. just got them on a flip, well, a one sided flip, the best kind imo.. 

and i just picked up a pack of those sour jacks as well.. was my last tude order, them and some bodhi gear.. i love the g13 packaging, lol... the few things i've grown from them has excedded my expectations as well..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2012)

i think it was kdu that used to have a toker tuesday show... mostly all hip hop, and people would call in and tell what they were puffin on.. was usually a pretty good show..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

the first time i ever heard the beastie boys was on wkdu in the very very very early 80s ...a punk rock b. boy jam ..."cookie puss" was the song if i remember.

way way way before pagers, i even called my homie around the block , pudge, and said check out this radio station i found 

not rotary though. we had the push button phone.
ritzy all the way. up town if you will.

love the roots, rock, reggae i do.
love the g13 packaging too.
love wkdu for sure.

definitely hate the city in the summer though 
shit hole to the extreme & only thing that saves it is all the pretty bettys downtown during the work week.

nothing but wife beaters, bad tats, pj bottoms, and slippers in the street. 
haute couture of the ridiculous kind... with young fuggly chicks pushing even fuglier babbies.

easy access via those PJ bottoms baby?

wtf?

hideous whores make gudkarma frown & supportive of domestic violence & a national slap a whore holiday. 

5 knuckles and a sandwhich 5 ways till friday , bitch!


[youtube]zaBOlv4zcx8[/youtube]


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 6, 2012)

Wifi, white master, and others restocked at CC. $125-130 for 11 seeds. [email protected] the tude at those prices.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's a good one to bump on a hot hot ass sticky summer day. Play it for the hoes, they'll be on your nuts quick. Oh yea

[video=youtube;f7uTxojJ5rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7uTxojJ5rw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

id kill to bring zombie macho man back from the grave to drop flying elbows on ugly city bitches !

RIP macho man !!!

dreams do come true !!!!

*

& id kill for a legit cut of so cal masterkush.
keep dreaming i will.

*

i learned a few things from subcool's clone thread.

a) (counter to al. b fuct) he likes the cuts small , exibiting starchy new growth, and cuts them back to only one leaf set...

b) he doesnt do shit to the rapid rooters but soak them in water...

^ imma do both these things tomorrow cause all a sudden the heat is fucking ruining my life.

mini splits next year 100% !
i want consistent nugz year round fuck the $ of electric.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Wifi, white master, and others restocked at CC. $125-130 for 11 seeds. *[email protected] the tude at those prices.*


They're probably taking out four beans out of every pack and making extra packs... pure profit for them. What are we selling anyways? Crack??!?

and how they restock right after they sell out, to facilitate the hype.


Yeah I feel I've been raped pretty good today...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> They're probably taking out four beans out of every pack and making extra packs... pure profit for them. What are we selling anyways? Crack??!?
> 
> and how they restock right after they sell out, to facilitate the hype.
> 
> ...


 i fucking hate when banks do that shit.. some auction sites will list packs one at a time to make it seem like they have limited stock and run up the prices.. that shit pisses me off as well..

i say fuck ogr.. good gear, but dude's a complete douche imo, and those prices are fucking crazy.. don't care about anyone but number 1 imo..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2012)

Fuck ogr and I would never pay 1 cent for his seeds. If he gave me free seeds I would trade them for something I rly want.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a dispensary owner who sells ogr gear and buds near me and everyone says it sucks compared to my flowers. i grow fem seed 99% of the time.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 6, 2012)

I wonder how hard it is to make those clone seeds. In mushroom growing there is this stuff called agar, you put it in a petri dish and innoculate it with either spores, mushroom tissue, or a small piece of colonized substrate. Mycelium will grow on it and you can clean contaminations or isolate strains by cutting and transferring to a new petri dish. Agar is like a mold made from seaweed that looks like green jello. I wonder if the clone seed thing is similar. Like an agar pill with plant tissue in it.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 6, 2012)

whats good guys, finally back from my trip. hopefully everyone had a good 4th 
good to hear that the gs bx 2 and supremos will be available Monday, fucking stoked. Def gonna cop at least 2 of each 
also new bodhi strains/drop coming soon, gonna nut myself they are dropped monday too + 15% off, its gonna get ugly. 
meanwhile i think im going to buy a pack of mr. nice (don't currently have any) from SOS to get buy 18 get 5 free. Torn between medicine man, mango haze and angel heart though, opinions? Thanks guys


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

The heat destroyed my tent. I forgot to plug the fan in and fried some plants in flower. A good 8 females are oolong Ike shi.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 6, 2012)

lost an important (centrifugal) fan myself ...nearly killed an entire tray & then the "fluff" gene turned on ...way on.

fucking plants i tell you.
grow on a schedule & let me know how easy it is to keep the same numbers all the time.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

My room hit an alltime high of 93 degrees, but with fans blowin air all around I dont think the girls minded?

Thats with 5000 watts, I could turn a light off to help with heat if I need to.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 6, 2012)

It's supposed to feel Lille 103 degrees tomorrow looks like I'm going to have to wait until night time


----------



## blissfest (Jul 6, 2012)

You need one of those sensor things that will shut your lights off if it gets to hot


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> easy access via those PJ bottoms baby?
> 
> wtf?


^Ahhhahahaha!! Yesss!!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2012)

blissfest said:


> You need one of those sensor things that will shut your lights off if it gets to hot


a simple heat lamp thermostat would do that. can get em for under $10 around here....which now that i think of it, thats a great idea bliss, thanks man. i may have to grab one of those tomorrow, gotta run to the hardware anyway...i'll set it up to shut off 2 of the 4 lights when it gets to 90°F

got to 101°F today...like wyte said, supposed to be hotter tomorrow...

yeah, if you have good air movement with fans in there, the high temps are much easier for the ladies to handle....but if you get over 90°F i don't think you can have enough air movement to keep the plants from "shutting down"


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 6, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> a simple heat lamp thermostat would do that. can get em for under $10 around here....which now that i think of it, thats a great idea bliss, thanks man. i may have to grab one of those tomorrow, gotta run to the hardware anyway...i'll set it up to shut off 2 of the 4 lights when it gets to 90°F
> 
> got to 101°F today...like wyte said, supposed to be hotter tomorrow...
> 
> yeah, if you have good air movement with fans in there, the high temps are much easier for the ladies to handle....but if you get over 90°F i don't think you can have enough air movement to keep the plants from "shutting down"


 yah, i was trying to get away without running the ac all last summer and my shit took like 15 weeks and i still chopped them and they were no where near done.. i just got tired of looking at them.. heat blows.. i haven't had mine off for like 2 months straight now..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i was trying to get away without running the ac all last summer and my shit took like 15 weeks and i still chopped them and they were no where near done.. i just got tired of looking at them.. heat blows.. i haven't had mine off for like 2 months straight now..


oh yeah, the heat hit me the same way last year, as i'm sure it did to a lot of other growers too...took forever to finish and yields were shit. i upgraded my fan before this summer though, seems to be working pretty good...didn't check my thermometer to see what the high temp was in there today but yesterday my room only got to 84°F...it was close to 100°F outside yesterday.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 6, 2012)

dude. this heat is fucking ridiculous. Its 1am and I just moved a bunch of stuff from my van and my shirt is soaked. I can't wait for it to break. My ladies need a break. I have so much airflow and AC and it don't mean shit lol. This humidity is ridiculous. heat index 100+.... at 1am... I'm not in the Marines anymore man, I don't gotta live like this, lol.


----------



## matatan (Jul 6, 2012)

ay fellas, anyone grown/smoked OG Graze ((grapeape x og kush) x super silver haze)??
cant decide on what to start along side AOS, lookin for a one hitta quitta and from eugenes description i do think og graze is it. but, i havent heard anyone besides him say its good/bad/average or anything actually..
i also have eugenes cannazon jack (jack herer) which also looks promising.. any1 tried that?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like the heat is fucking up some legit peoples grows, this is why i decided to shut down at the end of june indoors (except a 400w mh veg closet going 24/7). Now im focusing on my monsters outside, will pick back up inside when it cools down.. Plus those electricity costs with the 3 ton a/c or whatever you have for cooling aint worth it, i rather have the a/c on me haha


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I've lost a few seedlings to this damn heat.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 7, 2012)

I had to throw in another ac today and still hit 97 in my closet. no fucking shade what so ever i hate this damn place only another week till my new place will be done and a all new "pro" growroom but my girls are at week 3 of bud right now so hopefully this won't stress them to bad ?maybe why my widow hermied on me .I even killed the sodium and just ran my big cfl's trailers are for trash! lol oh well it's paid for and as of next week will be paying for my new lights after i scrap this fucking oven!!!!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

Im from Aus boys hope the hot weather doesnt come this year! Standard melbourne days are 103+ in summer..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dam i feel lucky! Been in the 60s for the last week


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 7, 2012)

lucky you HR. this shit is outlandish. i seriously didn't even go outside til like 8pm and it was still like 103 with heat index. heat in cali is so much easier to handle lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> lucky you HR. this shit is outlandish. i seriously didn't even go outside til like 8pm and it was still like 103 with heat index. heat in cali is so much easier to handle lol



I could not deal with that! I spent to much time in the sandbox to continue living in that heat! I would pack up and move


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 7, 2012)

ON another note. The Aliendawgs, Raskal's OG, and Fugu's look great despite the heat. I have a really vigorous standout Raskal that really looks promising. I might just have to use it regardless if it is a male or female. It is about twice the size of the others. Thick stem and chunky leaves. Hopefully I get to make some good F2's. 

The Aliendawgs look great too. I have never really hoped for a male so bad, but I really want a good male of the Aliendawg or Raskal's Og. I have a vision of crossing it with my NYC. You guys heard it here first. AlienDawg Diesel. A.D.D. for short. 

It looks like I have 2 opposite Fugu phenos and a few hybrids in between. Most look Bubba dominant. I really want that Blowfish Dom though. May have to revisit these at a later date if I don't get what I want. Or make f2's and find what I want.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam i feel lucky! Been in the 60s for the last week


you live in north america?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I could not deal with that! I spent to much time in the sandbox to continue living in that heat! I would pack up and move


Dude, thats what Im saying. I was an elite desert trained killing machine at one point. I hate the heat now, lol. I don't gotta live like that anymore man, lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> you live in north america?


Yep and wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 7, 2012)

wheres that Alaska? I'm pretty far north and its in the 80's


hellraizer30 said:


> Dam i feel lucky! Been in the 60s for the last week


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2012)

Im so far north my day length is like over 17 hours but were actually getting our hottest this weekend we've been all year which is 90 + degrees.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

In the top end of oz your taking 40c by 9 oclock in the morning and 45 by around lunch..


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep and wouldnt change it for the world


Come down to Oz we'll show you how to party few shrimp on the barbie!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 7, 2012)

aw shit we got an aussie in the house I'll come down for some kangaroo hunting for sure. I would love to see a kangaroo hopping around the wild like an over sized rabbit and then shoot him and eat him


Buck123 said:


> Come down to Oz we'll show you how to party few shrimp on the barbie!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> aw shit we got an aussie in the house I'll come down for some kangaroo hunting for sure. I would love to see a kangaroo hopping around the wild like an over sized rabbit and then shoot him and eat him


Unfortunately for aussies they cant own guns for the most part. 
I love america


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2012)

matatan said:


> ay fellas, anyone grown/smoked OG Graze ((grapeape x og kush) x super silver haze)??
> cant decide on what to start along side AOS, lookin for a one hitta quitta and from eugenes description i do think og graze is it. but, i havent heard anyone besides him say its good/bad/average or anything actually..
> i also have eugenes cannazon jack (jack herer) which also looks promising.. any1 tried that?


Yeah I grew it from a clone. I think the pheno selected sucked tho tbh. The herb gt real frosty. But I didn't like the bub formation. They did clone real easy and fast like advertised. I bought a pack to pheno hunt for myself.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 7, 2012)

Man... *FINALLY* cooled off today. Outside temps have hit 101 for the last three days here. Inside my tent (no ac, passively ventilated sitting next to an open window) it's anywhere from 82-86 throughout the course of the day. Believe I peaked out at 89.6 a couple days ago, but never managed to actually hit 90 in there.

I'm currently at 77 this morning. Although it feels like 60.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> aw shit we got an aussie in the house I'll come down for some kangaroo hunting for sure. I would love to see a kangaroo hopping around the wild like an over sized rabbit and then shoot him and eat him


Fuck those cunts are crazy dude... Was just freaking out a few hours back 3-4 Big Red Kangaroos and 2-3 Possums on this little road outta town those fuckers know how to wreck a car alright! Try a wombat for size too haha!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Unfortunately for aussies they cant own guns for the most part.
> I love america


Yeh we have fairly tough licensing down here people with a criminal record are unable to gain licence also its relatively hard to gain licences to own a semi-auto.. Rifles are easy.. Some farmers manage to get away with claiming they have to many rabbits and can gain semi-auto's - auto's but yeh super tough to get a hold of!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Man... *FINALLY* cooled off today. Outside temps have hit 101 for the last three days here. Inside my tent (no ac, passively ventilated sitting next to an open window) it's anywhere from 82-86 throughout the course of the day. Believe I peaked out at 89.6 a couple days ago, but never managed to actually hit 90 in there.
> 
> I'm currently at 77 this morning. Although it feels like 60.


Sounds like your doing pretty good considering dude! You have a few k of lighting dont you jj??


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Sounds like your doing pretty good considering dude! You have a few k of lighting dont you jj??


Nah, only 400w atm. The key is that half of my room is subterranean. If it weren't for that I'd have no choice but to run ac.

Happy not to be a DWC'er. Quite frankly I don't see how most of those pre-made cabs can be successful...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Nah, only 400w atm. The key is that half of my room is subterranean. If it weren't for that I'd have no choice but to run ac.
> 
> Happy not to be a DWC'er. Quite frankly I don't see how most of those pre-made cabs can be successful...


Yeh i dont know where i got the few k lol Yeh man what a killer DWC would be in the heat you guys are havin stuff that for a joke..


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Couldnt help myself boys !!

Lady Lavenberry*

Indoor
This limited edition brings together &#8220;Pink Lady&#8221; a 22.04 total THC tested phenotype of TGA&#8217;s Plushberry and our Lavender Am-Core Male (Soma Lavender x Amnesia &#8221;core&#8221; cut x Neville&#8217;s SSH) by our good friend. The smoke is extremely motivating and energetic; expect flavors ranging from Black Cherry to Lavender and lime with musky rotten berry undertones. Patients have compared to a popular energy drink with a bull on the can, without the racier effects. 
Average to above average yields. 
70% Indica, 30% Sativa
Excellent trichome production. 

Indoor flowering 8-9 weeks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2012)

That sounds nice


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

I know hey... Hemp depot..


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2012)

In my state you can carry a handgun at 16. You can't buy one till your 18 tho.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> In my state you can carry a handgun at 16. You can't buy one till your 18 tho.


Your are some crazy bastards over there! RESPECT!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 7, 2012)

right I bought an sks with a 30 round mag and a 1,000 rounds at 18 years old I was chopping trees down with that bitch 


TheLastWood said:


> In my state you can carry a handgun at 16. You can't buy one till your 18 tho.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2012)

Funny we can't drink till were 21.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> right I bought an sks with a 30 round mag and a 1,000 rounds at 18 years old I was chopping trees down with that bitch


Having a gun of that caliber at that age does it make you smarter about gun safety tho or worse?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Funny we can't drink till were 21.


We can drink, drive and smoke cigi's at 18 So many silly young dickheads think they're invisible and jump straight into a car drunk as shit its pretty sad here many deaths!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd say smarter I could shoot a qaurter out of a tree from over 20 yards with iron sights I don't miss I've never needed a second shot at a deer and all the small game 1 shot 1 kill I don't have aciddents I'm a country boy now them city boys can't shoot a gun they never had practice I can pop out my back door and fire away nobody calls the cops for gun fire out here even in the middle of the night. one thing for sure it makes other countrys scared to invade us most everybody owns a gun.
QUOTE=Buck123;7680274]Having a gun of that caliber at that age does it make you smarter about gun safety tho or worse?[/QUOTE]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 7, 2012)

Lmao the gun collectors thread


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 7, 2012)

Hittin' da bong on such a nice day today...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2012)

From my cold dead hands....


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'd say smarter I could shoot a qaurter out of a tree from over 20 yards with iron sights I don't miss I've never needed a second shot at a deer and all the small game 1 shot 1 kill I don't have aciddents I'm a country boy now them city boys can't shoot a gun they never had practice I can pop out my back door and fire away nobody calls the cops for gun fire out here even in the middle of the night. one thing for sure it makes other countrys scared to invade us most everybody owns a gun.
> QUOTE=Buck123;7680274]Having a gun of that caliber at that age does it make you smarter about gun safety tho or worse?


[/QUOTE]

yeah i feel ya man... thats crazy tho gun fire in the middle of the night!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 7, 2012)

Ya I just walk out in my yard and take my shot gun and start shooting clays. Couldnt stand it to not to be able to just piss in the yard. Anyways Gud Karma I'm sure u have seen these look interesting. https://www.theseeddepot.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19346&Name=SeedList-Private-Breeder-SoCal-Master-Kush-Feminized&Type=PD

Peace
T~P


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

Seed Depot promo code? Fuck I erased my newsletter email and forgot what it was, I have to quit doin that, lol!

Anyone know? Has something to do with july 4th I think?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 7, 2012)

this looks pretty sick... offering from classic seeds : https://www.theseeddepot.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19075&Name=SeedList-Private-Breeder-Chemo-x-Sour-Diesel&Type=PD

that so cal master kush in fems is right up my alley.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 7, 2012)

i thought classic seeds was in my stash thanks to a fine farmer here.

white widow x romulan is officially on the crack schedule.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

Classic has good prices, I have some of his strains I need to try out.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Seed Depot promo code? Fuck I erased my newsletter email and forgot what it was, I have to quit doin that, lol!
> 
> Anyone know? Has something to do with july 4th I think?


Anyone here get their newsletter?

I e-mailed them, but you could die of old age before those fuckers will respond.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 7, 2012)

Interesting post from Sannies about Mexico
https://www.opengrow.com/topic/46114-mexico/page__pid__538696#entry538696


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 7, 2012)

classic seeds have some fat strains. love that : jack frost & that mos definitely the : afghan x skunk bc x afghan (i think it is)

need gear over here.
an 8 lamp t5 & two new fans & two extra timers.

if i could grab seeds they be chimera mental floss & another pack of c4 & critical sensi star & black russian from delicious seeds.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Classic has good prices, I have some of his strains I need to try out.


What strains do you have? Im thinking about picking up Jack Frost, Afgooie (for sure), Jack Frost x Chemdog, White Widow x Romulan or Romulan Joes IBL when I get some Pisces. 



blissfest said:


> Seed Depot promo code? Fuck I erased my newsletter email and forgot what it was, I have to quit doin that, lol!
> 
> Anyone know? Has something to do with july 4th I think?


+1 on the promo code


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

Affgooie,AffgooieXRomJoes,C99,Humbolt Purple, and I plan on gettin a few more someday.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 7, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> What strains do you have? Im thinking about picking up Jack Frost, Afgooie (for sure), Jack Frost x Chemdog, White Widow x Romulan or Romulan Joes IBL when I get some Pisces.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the promo code


They're giving Jack Frost x Chem as the freebies right now, save yourself some money.


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Anyone here get their newsletter?
> 
> I e-mailed them, but you could die of old age before those fuckers will respond.


Hey buddy its "july beans" not sure if caps matter


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

xyz101 said:


> Hey buddy its "july beans" not sure if caps matter


Thanks!! By the time JB got back to me it would be August


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Thanks!! By the time JB got back to me it would be August


Man i feel your pain we have waited for wally duck to get back to us for almost two months no reply.. I left a reply pm in your thread lol!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Man i feel your pain we have waited for wally duck to get back to us for almost two months no reply.. I left a reply pm in your thread lol!


That forum over there is dead,

And they are a bunch of secret fucking squirrels when it comes to info on upcoming drops,


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> That forum over there is dead,
> 
> And they are a bunch of secret fucking squirrels when it comes to info on upcoming drops,


Obviously not looking to hard... i thought you were a seed collector HMMMMM! LOL!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Obviously not looking to hard... i thought you were a seed collector HMMMMM! LOL!


You know when 303 seeds and Grindhouse is gonna drop? Please tell, LOL!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> In my state you can carry a handgun at 16. You can't buy one till your 18 tho.


Yeah might be even be younger in most states, i think in my state the law says as long as you're 12 and above you can be left with an adult arsenal without any adult supervision.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 7, 2012)

Caramel Cough at Sannies

http://www.sanniesshop.com/caramel-cough.html

_The Cough(NL#5/Haze) x Ms.Universe #10_
*Parental Information : *

MOM-The cough is a very special clone only cut of an Old NL#5/Haze..
I first received The Cough in the late 90s from a friend who moved to Oregon from Colorado.. At the time I was gifted the cut, I was told it was the original NL#5 clone crossed with a Haze Bros Haze that he had been growing in colorado.. He assured me this strain is NOT the same as the NL#5/Haze that came from Amsterdam... It is named 'The Cough' for a good reason, it Makes you COUGH... She has nice medicinal values, great yields and is Powder Mildew resistant... I've seen her in rooms covered with PM and she never once showed any signs of it..

With her 12+week bloom time, she is an advanced strain to grow which made her close to extinct when everyone went for faster blooming strain as the Kush trend took hold of the scene.... I knew how special she was, and could not bring myself to let her go... Over 13years later I still have the original cough that I was gifted..





DAD- This proven stud of the Ms.Universe has earned him self the name "Schwatzenagger" from our test growers.. This is the same dad that has been used for the Caramel Candy Kush, which passes of flavors, trichomes and vigor to all of his offspring the far.. He made a great match with The Cough..





Describtion from each phenotype : 

**Expect connoisseur grade buds, with no shortage of trichomes on all phenos..

Pheno #1(30%)- most common pheno thus far, shares many similarities with the cough mother.. dark green/blue hued leaves, slower at beginning of veg but excels growth when a good root system is established.. 2-3x stretch

Pheno #2 (20%)- Ms.universe dom, one of the fastest phenos in veg, but stretches 4x so make sure your bloom room can accommodate her size.

Pheno #3 (20%)- approx 50/50 split in between #1 & #2.. This plant grows very well rounded and has a consistent growth rate throughout veg and bloom.. She still has a stretch of 2.5-3x that will need to be contained.

Pheno #4 (20%)- stockier plant with a little closer node spacing than #2, but only has a 2x stretch..

Pheno #5 (10%)- Dominant Haze expressions, 4x stretch, long foxtail blossoms, 11+ week bloom..

*Product Information*
 Type:
Hybride
Flowering time
9-11 weeks
Harvest:
upto 550 gram/m2(indoor)
Taste:
_caramel haze, spices, fruit, pepper_
Effect:
_creative, positive, thought provoking anti-depressant_
Flowers:
_Copious Resin_
THC:
Percentage up to 22%

Contents: 10 seeds


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 7, 2012)

Bought one of these today... used one more than a pen & pencil back in HS....



A roller is must-have equipment!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> You know when 303 seeds and Grindhouse is gonna drop? Please tell, LOL!


Well i think 303's beans were on the way to the seed depot already... And Grindhouse i think is a few weeks away... G.O.D are dropping in a few days too i think!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Bought one of these today... used one more than a pen & pencil back in HS....
> 
> View attachment 2244834
> 
> A roller is must-have equipment!


haha i have used one of those many a time i swear im retarded i dont mind the shut down lid versions!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 7, 2012)

Indepensible for a road trip. I'll pre-roll like fifty and put them into cassette cases put in their slots in the canter armrest console or whatever. 

There ain't nothing like toking and rolling down the US interstate in the middle of nowhere at sunset! Truly one of life's simple little pleasures...


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Bought one of these today... used one more than a pen & pencil back in HS....
> 
> View attachment 2244834
> 
> A roller is must-have equipment!


Thats cheating


----------



## blissfest (Jul 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Well i think 303's beans were on the way to the seed depot already... And Grindhouse i think is a few weeks away... G.O.D are dropping in a few days too i think!


Cool, I already have 2 packs each of 303 Bio Diesel and Jet fuel, but want a couple other strains they have,

Wanting some Grindhouse and Gage Green, then need to quit buying beans, LOL!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yeah might be even be younger in most states, i think in my state the law says as long as you're 12 and above you can be left with an adult arsenal without any adult supervision.


Sounds like my state lol


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Cool, I already have 2 packs each of 303 Bio Diesel and Jet fuel, but want a couple other strains they have,
> 
> Wanting some Grindhouse and Gage Green, then need to quit buying beans, LOL!


What a crazy addiction... Worse than tokin!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Thats cheating


Lol i agree!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^^^ which state is it illegal to NOT own a gun? Heard a few tough stories on the laws over there Never heard of loitering in a car if thats true?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 7, 2012)

Were not the only ones talking about guns and weed today. lol
[youtube]tuJ4Abu6db4&feature=g-u-u[/youtube]


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh alright sweet. I've never ordered from there, where do they list their freebies at?



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> They're giving Jack Frost x Chem as the freebies right now, save yourself some money.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 7, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Oh alright sweet. I've never ordered from there, where do they list their freebies at?


I'm sure they post it somewhere in the forums. I just got an order of some SoCal stuff in the mail the other day and that's what I got for my freebies.


----------



## azulknight (Jul 7, 2012)

code;4thjuly
peace Azul


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 7, 2012)

True, and you get a pack?
Whatd you cop from SoCal, they got some nice looking gear? Too bad their electric banana sold out, prolly went super quick 



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm sure they post it somewhere in the forums. I just got an order of some SoCal stuff in the mail the other day and that's what I got for my freebies.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 7, 2012)

Ya JJ man after my own heart. HAV a fun trip bro b safe.

Can confirm @ SD PC is JULY BEANS and I just got my Cannobi's and ya got the pack of Calssic seads Jack Frost x Chem Dog. Freebies. But I did order in June so that could have changed now. Fuckers used tape all over and it just fucked up the packaging. Sucks. 

Is the ChemD they use a herm monster anyone know? 

Ya Gud Karma figured u would like that. Yep there are a few there I wouldn't mind rockin. 

Not sure who it was but they said something about that candy queen took a look around today at some shots of here and that's another one on the list.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Ya JJ man after my own heart. HAV a fun trip bro b safe.
> 
> Can confirm @ SD PC is JULY BEANS and I just got my Cannobi's and ya got the pack of Calssic seads Jack Frost x Chem Dog. Freebies. But I did order in June so that could have changed now. Fuckers used tape all over and it just fucked up the packaging. Sucks.
> 
> ...


yeh we had a heap of pisces gear on order dude candy queen vics high funkberry and samsquanch... Mr customs snagged em all!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2012)

Grape god. 68 days. I like this one. Good selection done here by a friend.


----------



## JCashman (Jul 7, 2012)

lookin Sexy over there KAB

and JJ, i have one of those as well. i need it 
im so incredibly bad at rolling joints, its near pathetic


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn I have 6 heavy duy fruity and 8 darkstar freebies from the tude. Wish they put sssdh back up.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue dream. Day 68. I see why everyone loves this plant.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Blue dream. Day 68. I see why everyone loves this plant.



Pretty fat bro! Looks nice really nice!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice karmas............


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 7, 2012)

How long is she gonna go karma? Lookin good!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 7, 2012)

The blue dream is done. Grape god a few more days. They both yielded well.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone bidding at MR Nice Auctions?? Got a few deals up worth getting!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Anyone bidding at MR Nice Auctions?? Got a few deals up worth getting!


Never ventured over there!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 8, 2012)

where at? i was thinkin about getting mr. nice through sea of seeds at buy 18 get 5 free but not if these are a better deal. 



Buck123 said:


> Anyone bidding at MR Nice Auctions?? Got a few deals up worth getting!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Never ventured over there!


Ah its noice hell man! If anyone is bidding lemme know what on so we dont outbid ourselves please we are willing to share some seeds if someone misses out..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Ah its noice hell man! If anyone is bidding lemme know what on so we dont outbid ourselves please we are willing to share some seeds if someone misses out..


I will go look


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> where at? i was thinkin about getting mr. nice through sea of seeds at buy 18 get 5 free but not if these are a better deal.


Mr Nice Auctions... Dont make me go there bro haha some kent asked the same thing and got quite offended when i told him to google the bloody prick! Dont outbid me lol!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

see anythin you like hell??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> see anythin you like hell??


Yah the nl#5


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

sweet as bid away lol im after sharkshock medicine man g13/haze


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice i already have those


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 8, 2012)

lol my bad man, these painkillers got me thinking slow
won't go after medicine man, sharkshock or g13/haze though



Buck123 said:


> Mr Nice Auctions... Dont make me go there bro haha some kent asked the same thing and got quite offended when i told him to google the bloody prick! Dont outbid me lol!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hows the smoke on G13/Haze?? and Medicine Man?? Whats thoughts on Motarebels Sour Turbo F2's Anyone??


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> lol my bad man, these painkillers got me thinking slow
> won't go after medicine man, sharkshock or g13/haze though


Naaa your right dude! Couldnt believe someone tore my head off over it tho musta had a bad day we all do at some point! Got anything you like dude?


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gotcha, ya fuck em haha
but I'll prolly try for the Critical Mass, Super Silver Haze and Ortega. Unless someone else on here is going for them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Hows the smoke on G13/Haze?? and Medicine Man?? Whats thoughts on Motarebels Sour Turbo F2's Anyone??


I have them vauted! So no first hand smoke report


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Gotcha, ya fuck em haha
> but I'll prolly try for the Critical Mass, Super Silver Haze and Ortega. Unless someone else on here is going for them.


Go for it buddy!! If you ever make beans of Critical Mass lemme know wanted that for a while HUGE YIELDS on it!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have them vauted! So no first hand smoke report


Thats the bad part about buying so many they live a good life in the vault for a while lol!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Thats the bad part about buying so many they live a good life in the vault for a while lol!


Yep you got that right lol


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep you got that right lol


Trying to get as much room as we can down here to try as many as we possibley can! Hows fuckin swerve the low life and Og Raskal go get em selve's a new deal with Attitude so they price hike em and less beans then when questioned about the price hike they had old stock there and new packaging was coming through what rot so now its 7 beans and $100 instead of $85 and 11 beans How much coin do these fuckers want???


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 8, 2012)

For sure. that's actually why I'm interested in them, for breeding. 
Have you ordered from Sea of Seeds? I might go ahead and get another pack of the critical mass plus go for the auction if its straight like I'm assuming



Buck123 said:


> Go for it buddy!! If you ever make beans of Critical Mass lemme know wanted that for a while HUGE YIELDS on it!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> For sure. that's actually why I'm interested in them, for breeding.
> Have you ordered from Sea of Seeds? I might go ahead and get another pack of the critical mass plus go for the auction if its straight like I'm assuming


Yup no dramas with Sea of seeds man... Only dramas with the tude and herbies thats all!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good shit, hopefully riu takes down all the nice auctions cheap as fuck lol



Buck123 said:


> Yup no dramas with Sea of seeds man... Only dramas with the tude and herbies thats all!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Good shit, hopefully riu takes down all the nice auctions cheap as fuck lol


Yeh bro im hoping dude... _I'll pm ya man talk more about the best lol!_


----------



## smang (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright question for all you bean whores LOL
For my next collection I want to support smaller breeders/companies. 
Primarily North american but don't mind smaller European companies to with some seriously under rated gear!
Tired of giving my money to companies that are just in it for the money now.
Don't mind the rare breeder also.

Please help me and fire away


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

smang said:


> Alright question for all you bean whores LOL
> For my next collection I want to support smaller breeders/companies.
> Primarily North american but don't mind smaller European companies to with some seriously under rated gear!
> Tired of giving my money to companies that are just in it for the money now.
> ...


Sannies would be my pick of choice for you bro... 10 beans for $30 cheap and awesome genetics!


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't go wrong with bodhi or chimera IMO.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 8, 2012)

Dr greenthumb an Riot seeds are my Northamerican small breeders who sell direct.
but they aren't cheep. 
(But riot said he's going to look into single seed sales)


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 8, 2012)

What are some of Riot's more proven strains? 
I'm digging the Blueberry Muffin Og, Og Alien Dawg, and Og Purple Chem though



SCARHOLE said:


> Dr greenthumb an Riot seeds are my Northamerican small breeders who sell direct.
> but they aren't cheep.
> (But riot said he's going to look into single seed sales)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 8, 2012)

anyone here ever run Chocolope?
not sure on the flowering time bcuz there are too many opinions online
seeing 8-9 weeks, 8-10 weeks, and seedfinder has 11 weeks

imo they look like 10 weeks...this is the first run from regular seeds


----------



## guwall (Jul 8, 2012)

smang said:


> Alright question for all you bean whores LOL
> For my next collection I want to support smaller breeders/companies.
> Primarily North american but don't mind smaller European companies to with some seriously under rated gear!
> Tired of giving my money to companies that are just in it for the money now.
> ...



Like 10 packs left of Evil Queen by Maddfarmer at Cannazon


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol 2 most expensive breeders the opposite of what he wants. My experience aloong with many others says don't waste your time/money on riot gear. Its exactly who you don't want to support...... try sannies, esko, hazeman, immortal flowers for cheap solid genetics.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 8, 2012)

1) cant go wrong with chocolope ...and if you got regs , very lucky ...i know several people that have run it w/o a single complaint. make seed & share with us all please. 9 to 11 is what i've seen. 10 seems just right.

2) i've concluded that buying seeds from whoever you like is justifiable ...when the vast majority of breeders suck the long hard node  anyways. if you got the skrilla $ they got dem beans. grow & show & let us know. 

3) after dissecting a batch of "eternal rooters" (w/ just callus formation) ...took 40 cuts akin to what i read in subcool's cloning thread. just a few tweaks for me but, after copious contemplation about my ruined schedule, i think dude is 100% on point w/ his basic technique & ideas & references.

i've set it up to where the mom tent & clone tent are on the same light schedule.

20/4 mom to 24/0 clones might be the missing link to extra rooting time?

maybe an opinion or two ^ on that?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone here ever run Chocolope?
> not sure on the flowering time bcuz there are too many opinions online
> seeing 8-9 weeks, 8-10 weeks, and seedfinder has 11 weeks
> 
> imo they look like 10 weeks...this is the first run from regular seeds


i ran chocolope quite a while ago, it was a regular single seed. you got the fems?

if i remember right, i ran mine to 72-75 days or something like that. could have chopped her sooner, trichs were amber, but she was putting on a lot of weight towards the end so i let her go a bit longer. great smoke...would love to run it again but i hear bad things about the chocolope fems...wish they would release the regulars again..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 8, 2012)

Not sure if you could call any of them proven
I'm a noob with riot stuff still,waiting on my first harvest about October. 
I believe its dank as hell an his mamas are legit.
(witch is why subcool an Robinson threw a fit when he released "their" strains)

This year the only seeds i bought are from DrGT an riot. 
Oh an a 10£ pack of outdoor Cbd from MNS forums. No issues arrived in3 weeks.

I hear rumors of MNS outsourcing their seed production to cheep Spanish labor.
Shanti seems threatened by nevills grail project.
I believe nev will never work with shanti again...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i ran chocolope quite a while ago, it was a regular single seed. you got the fems?
> 
> if i remember right, i ran mine to 72-75 days or something like that. could have chopped her sooner, trichs were amber, but she was putting on a lot of weight towards the end so i let her go a bit longer. great smoke...would love to run it again but i hear bad things about the chocolope fems...wish they would release the regulars again..



i got regs...bought it from bcbuddepot..13 seeds, only got 4 females, but kept 3 males..will be doing some crosses with these first (White Chocolate first on the list)

i also have a strain from a breeder in canada...la con x chocolope = Schwartz, fukin amazing!!!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i got regs...bought it from bcbuddepot..13 seeds, only got 4 females, but kept 3 males..will be doing some crosses with these first (White Chocolate first on the list)
> 
> i also have a strain from a breeder in canada...la con x chocolope = Schwartz, fukin amazing!!!


nice score on the regs. wish i would have bought a whole pack.

gonna make some f2's too?

i have a couple chocolope crosses in the vault...i need to try one some day soon..


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 8, 2012)

smang said:


> Alright question for all you bean whores LOL
> For my next collection I want to support smaller breeders/companies.
> Primarily North american


Bodhi is all you need to know bro. He's the best thing going in the business right now...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> nice score on the regs. wish i would have bought a whole pack.
> 
> gonna make some f2's too?
> 
> i have a couple chocolope crosses in the vault...i need to try one some day soon..



yea will def make the f2's..wanna send some to mr.c and whoever here wants, no charge
i think the chocolope is a great breeding tool....really really impressed with the Chocolate Kush i'm running now..i prefer the regs any day too, but these and Holy Grail Kush are the only fems i have running now, all others are regs

2nd project,,,chocolope x g-string (Tight Genes) = ??? maybe 4Play, not sure yet


----------



## blissfest (Jul 8, 2012)

I have high hopes on 303 seeds, their Bio-Diesel,Jet Fuel G6,Aspen OG, and G-Funk look killer.

I want a stud Bio-Diesel male to dust my Deathstar and make some hopefully badass potent as hell beans

http://www.303seeds.com/seeds.php


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 8, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Lol 2 most expensive breeders the opposite of what he wants. My experience aloong with many others says don't waste your time/money on riot gear. Its exactly who you don't want to support...... try sannies, esko, hazeman, immortal flowers for cheap solid genetics.


Sannis an eskobar you have to sign for.
Dont think you can buy the others direct. 
So most of the money goes to he sees bank an not the breeder.
And the Origional poster said nothing of needing cheep.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't see how the seedbank gettin any money matters to me. There still 1/4 the the price of riot n greenthumb. I would like to try greenthumb tho. I just have a hard time droppin that much cash but they seem like the best fems u can buy.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 8, 2012)

Gage Green drop, is it tommorrow, or on the 11th, I have heard both storys. Anyone in the know?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea will def make the f2's..wanna send some to mr.c and whoever here wants, no charge
> i think the chocolope is a great breeding tool....really really impressed with the Chocolate Kush i'm running now..i prefer the regs any day too, but these and Holy Grail Kush are the only fems i have running now, all others are regs
> 
> 2nd project,,,chocolope x g-string (Tight Genes) = ??? maybe 4Play, not sure yet


 i've never grown chocolope, but i love me some chocolate rain, so i'd imagine chocolope would also be some pretty dank bud as well...

i have some chocolopes in the stock pile, should really crack them sooner or later...


----------



## steampick (Jul 8, 2012)

> Shanti seems threatened by nevills grail project.
> I believe nev will never work with shanti again...


Those two are starting to get a little Spinal Tap-esque. Neville can be the spurned Nigel Tufnel, and Shanti can be sticking-with-the-ship David St. Hubbins. "Oh no, we shan't work together again."


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 8, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i've never grown chocolope, but i love me some chocolate rain, so i'd imagine chocolope would also be some pretty dank bud as well...
> 
> i have some chocolopes in the stock pile, should really crack them sooner or later...


great smoke very unique flavors imo


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;MzzhhHPL8tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzzhhHPL8tA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2012)

hey higher, do you have any experience with cocoa kush, the other half of the chocolate rain ( chocolope x dj short's cocoa kush) ???

don't hear too many reports on dj's gear other than say bb.. i just picked up a pack of his azure haze a few weeks ago that sound lovely..


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 8, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey higher, do you have any experience with cocoa kush, the other half of the chocolate rain ( chocolope x dj short's cocoa kush) ???
> 
> don't hear too many reports on dj's gear other than say bb.. i just picked up a pack of his azure haze a few weeks ago that sound lovely..


no bro, i haven't ran it. almost bought it many times tho. recently picked up the bb

the azure haze really looks good, another version of the blue dream
smoked a piece of Flo a couple of weeks ago that was imported, was very nice

thinking of buying Breeders Choice - Coffee Kush, sounds really nice too


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> no bro, i haven't ran it. almost bought it many times tho. recently picked up the bb
> 
> the azure haze really looks good, another version of the blue dream
> smoked a piece of Flo a couple of weeks ago that was imported, was very nice
> ...


 hmm, i'm going to have to check that out hm.. that's what i love about a really good kush / bubba, that coffee taste and smell to it.. yummo.. 

and yah, azure haze is pretty much bd except dj used one further fillial generation in the blue berry, i think an f5, over the blue dreams f4..


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 8, 2012)

ugh... hangover so bad... Moral of the story. Don't drink and get into some high grade chron. I was way too drunk to start smoking lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 8, 2012)

ha ! ^

another moral : do not use dynagro KLN with seedlings

double tested. 
of course properly mixed out.

for sure, its what killed my last batch of seedlings. tested it on something i watered today. lightly i might add. now near soft stem seedling death set the cup close to the trash type thing.

evrything else not watered by the above... just fine.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> ugh... hangover so bad... Moral of the story. Don't drink and get into some high grade chron. I was way too drunk to start smoking lol.


My story exactly last night. Downed ten beers (all IPAs) in a row and smoked three joints. Felt the room spinning and the next thing you know I was kneeling before the porcelain god. 

It was the last of the AK (ready to say goodbye to that strain!) so I'd decided to go out with a bang. Gonna be a month until the current crop is ready to enjoy. Time to take a break anyways. I've been drinking WAAAAY too much lately...


----------



## shaunyc90 (Jul 8, 2012)

do any of you know were i can get good cheap seeds in the uk?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 8, 2012)

shaunyc90 said:


> do any of you know were i can get good cheap seeds in the uk?


*^^that has gotta be the single dumbest post of this multi-thousand page thread!!!!*

You belong here: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ha ! ^
> 
> another moral : do not use dynagro KLN with seedlings
> 
> ...


Are you in coco? This was my first run with it and I fed ro water the first week or so then just 5-10ml of cannastart for the third week and they stayed green all through out. I'm still at only like a half of the rec dose of nutes and they look good for the most part.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 8, 2012)

seedling, coco, yes.

im gonna not use anything until they start making true leaves.

just droped a roit seeds "swing kid" into water to replace what i just aced into the trash.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> seedling, coco, yes.
> 
> im gonna not use anything until they start making true leaves.
> 
> just droped a roit seeds "swing kid" into water to replace what i just aced into the trash.


Im not using coco with any seeds or clones until they are growing strong. Fuck that, I use dirt to get em runnin, then transplant into coco.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 8, 2012)

u know thats some hot damn genius. i tell you.
must be our plant gay-dar , cause i was thinking just that same thing.

like go grab a bag of that starter soil at the home creepo... cause it always worked in the past.
imma do that.

even those jiffy peat pucks ...i never ever never had any issues working seeds in those things.

done. done.
why make the simple difficult?

fuck coco. fuck rooters. fuck rockwool. fuck mapito. 

its all too fickle. and you think "im paying more for this hydro specific product" (or a premium grow product) that really aint no better than what you can buy at lowes.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey lads has anyone managed to make beaners of Ak47 pre 2000 cut?? I hear Serious's 47 isn't what it used to be... cheers guys!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey now lets not bash on coco and rockwool.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 8, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im not using coco with any seeds or clones until they are growing strong. Fuck that, I use dirt to get em runnin, then transplant into coco.


I can see why you're saying this because although they stayed green, growth was somewhat slow until I started using the veg nutes. When I was in soil seedlings/clones would go straight into roots soil and fed water weeks and the growth rate was something I could take notice of each day. Once they were a month old I would transplant them into a mix. 

I'm digging the coco though for now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 8, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im not using coco with any seeds or clones until they are growing strong. Fuck that, I use dirt to get em runnin, then transplant into coco.


Yeah I learned my lesson with abou 20 seedlings


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 8, 2012)

The thing with coco is its hydro without pumps. Its hand watered container hydro if you will.
You must feed seedlings immediately when in coco, otherwise expect deficiencies and lack of growth, but i love the shit!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 8, 2012)

I love coco, the shit is fuckin great, I have grown my biggest plants ever in it. 

I just dont like coco to start clones or seed, I tried it, didn't care for it.

My success rate is 100% in soilless Sunshine mix #4, or Promix, so thats what im sticking to.

Beans and Time cost money, I like going with the sure thing


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 8, 2012)

i agree...i have a homemade aero cloner and rooted clones put into coco is failure
only way it works without going into shock is if i use AN No Shock and Roots Excelerator


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 8, 2012)

i put my rooted clones into straight coco for years zero issues . . . . . but i use myco and root excelerator as well as a light nutrient solution for the first water, foilage spray with nitrozyme if they seem limp after transfer, maybe its not that i havent had any problems but that it could be that much better in going into a nice peat like HP pro mix


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 8, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> My story exactly last night. Downed ten beers (all IPAs) in a row and smoked three joints. Felt the room spinning and the next thing you know I was kneeling before the porcelain god.
> 
> It was the last of the AK (ready to say goodbye to that strain!) so I'd decided to go out with a bang. Gonna be a month until the current crop is ready to enjoy. Time to take a break anyways. I've been drinking WAAAAY too much lately...


Dude the same thing happened to me. I got to the bar late and we threw down a bunch of whiskey and cokes double talls and a slew of shots. We went back to my buddies house who lives close and took some more shots which I found out later was Patron, and then smoked 2 j's of Jackpot Royale. I knew I was way too drunk to start smoking like that, but I did it anyway and sat on my buddies steps puking my guts out lol. Luckily my other buddy called us a cab to get us home at like 7am. Its been a rough day. Then I had to go do some work at my spot and locked myself out of my house, lol. It just isnt my day, lol.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Dude the same thing happened to me. I got to the bar late and we threw down a bunch of whiskey and cokes double talls and a slew of shots. We went back to my buddies house who lives close and took some more shots which I found out later was Patron, and then smoked 2 j's of Jackpot Royale. I knew I was way too drunk to start smoking like that, but I did it anyway and sat on my buddies steps puking my guts out lol. Luckily my other buddy called us a cab to get us home at like 7am. Its been a rough day. Then I had to go do some work at my spot and locked myself out of my house, lol. It just isnt my day, lol.


wierd same shit IPA too, i got hella sick for a few hours


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 9, 2012)

And about the seedling issue. I tried things a little different this time. I had been having problems in the transition from straight h20 to BioVega. So this time I put them in bigger pots using just pro mix and at week 2, I started giving them an EWC tea. I'm not a big tea guy, but I figured wth, it made sense. I brew 1 TBS EWC and 1 tsp Honey ES for 24 hours and then just water it in every 3 waterings. Tea, water, water, tea, water, water. They LOVE it. It is so simple and cheap and they are going gaga over it. They are almost a month old and happy as clams. I'm gonna try they bio vega again at 1 month, but keep up the teas. I'll prob start at 5ml of BioVega, 1ml Cal Mag, and 1ml Floralicous +. Anyone using vega have any experiences? I havent had great success with vega and seedlings, still wondering if I don't wanna just try Age Old Organics Grow at 1/4 dose.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> wierd same shit IPA too, i got hella sick for a few hours


Dude... it was crazy. I was sweating so bad, lol. I literally had sweat just pouring out in buckets. My buddy was like, dude im gonna be serious, you look like death I think you need to go to a hospital. I told him I just need to ride it out man. Let me sit here awhile and get it all out, and when I get good enough we'll get the cab and get home. But there is no way Im going anywhere right now, lol.


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 9, 2012)

Sure do miss batman.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sure do miss batman.


where did he go?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> where did he go?


I think he said there was some kind of security issue so he had to tear down.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 9, 2012)

harsh world, move to Washington


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 9, 2012)

TheLastWood said:


> Sure do miss batman.


Me to ......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 9, 2012)

he was and is a valued grower seed collector i hope he comes back


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 9, 2012)

gsbx2 in stock at seaofseeds


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Hey lads has anyone managed to make beaners of Ak47 pre 2000 cut?? I hear Serious's 47 isn't what it used to be... cheers guys!


Bro you are SPOT ON with that statement! Simon has reworked his strain so much over the years that it is extremely sativa leaning now. So much so in fact that the pheno which most resembles the photo on the pack is almost ALL head high. The hybrid pheno is the one I kept because it is a cash cropper and finishes pretty damn early. Multi-headed monsters I tell ya! Smoke is okay at best, though taste ain't too great imo. I'm sure she'll make her way out of the garden eventually...

Really wish Bodhi would do one of his "back to the future" projects with some pre-2k cuts of AK, _especially_ the old cherry pheno.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i agree...i have a homemade aero cloner and rooted clones put into coco is failure
> only way it works without going into shock is if i use AN No Shock and Roots Excelerator


If you think that's hard, try going from straight from an aero cloner into hydroton!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Bro you are SPOT ON with that statement! Simon has reworked his strain so much over the years that it is extremely sativa leaning now. So much so in fact that the pheno which most resembles the photo on the pack is almost ALL head high. The hybrid pheno is the one I kept because it is a cash cropper and finishes pretty damn early. Multi-headed monsters I tell ya! Smoke is okay at best, though taste ain't too great imo. I'm sure she'll make her way out of the garden eventually...
> 
> Really wish Bodhi would do one of his "back to the future" projects with some pre-2k cuts of AK, _especially_ the old cherry pheno.


Yeh man could be a little task we could undertake ask the man himself if he would take on such a project! Im all for the cherry pheno ak!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 9, 2012)

After finding the hermie.. open sacks on the "new" beans I cracked of the plush I almost axed these two that hermied on my first pheno hunt of the plush ... I am happy I just let them go...

plushberry 2nd run of hermie phenos (one solo nanner found so far) Day 40






































#2 pheno 












My Phone died before I could get more pic's of the #2 pheno

(EDIT) P.S the open sack of Hushberry blew it's love all over my Inferno Haze F2 testers....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 9, 2012)

roots excel ... how much are you guys using per gallon?

* im reading 1 to 2 ml ...is that right?

the 'dro store near my house stocked up on the GH version but one needs like 2 to 3x more add to a gallon than roots excel.

* a 250 ml of roots excel should make approx. how many gallons?

* are you guys just using it like a foliar? 

* are you just mixing out & storing the leftover?

* are you soaking rooters and using it to water your cuts as well?

little edumacation please.

seems like a product that one who grows on a schedule should have in the stash.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> roots excel ... how much are you guys using per gallon?
> 
> * im reading 1 to 2 ml ...is that right?
> 
> ...



i only start to use it when roots begin to form @ 1ml per gallon. after that i go to the 2ml per gallon
i never used it as a foliar, not much of a foliar guy, only if needed...but i'm sure it will work as good

i wouldn't suggest storing it for more than a couple days

overall it's a great product...a must have in your lineup...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

of all the strains i have in testing now, the GDP's are the most impressive so far
very strong branching, should hold her own...and smells like a candy shop
i'm at day 38 and the purpling is starting to take over in almost all the phenos

may have to toss my mendo purps after this!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> of all the strains i have in testing now, the GDP's are the most impressive so far
> very strong branching, should hold her own...and smells like a candy shop
> i'm at day 38 and the purpling is starting to take over in almost all the phenos
> 
> may have to toss my mendo purps after this!!!


That was kens yeh? Damn need to reorder them too fuck!


----------



## guwall (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to hear, just sprouted some gdp


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

yea it's Ken's...
pop those bitches

also never saw a strain that pre-flowered as much as that did
my temporary moms of the GDP's are looking like they're about 3 weeks in flower, but now starting to come out of that state


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea it's Ken's...
> pop those bitches
> 
> also never saw a strain that pre-flowered as much as that did
> my temporary moms of the GDP's are looking like they're about 3 weeks in flower, but now starting to come out of that state


Gotta buy em again medz i'll be onto em tho!!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> roots excel ... how much are you guys using per gallon?
> 
> * im reading 1 to 2 ml ...is that right?
> 
> ...



Roots excel is some serious shit, I use it all thru veg at 1 ml. per gal. 

I just mix up what I need at a time, wouldn't want it sittin in a rez very long.

Roots Excel and Drip Clean are must have tools in my garden


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Agreed Roots Excel is the best i have seen... Also seen a combo of Roots Excel and Route 66 i'll show you the mass if i can find it!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## azulknight (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey Sketch did you get my messg, ?its worth looking at Peace Azul


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 9, 2012)

For anyone thats ordered from seaofseeds how did you do the shipping? I prefer to have them come in the original breeders pack so I know I'm getting what I paid for but I don't know if getting the mug will be wise or not?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 9, 2012)

My long sought after Grapestomper BX2 are within my grasp, but my deposits haven't cleared at the bank yet, fuck.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 9, 2012)

Mailman came by today and dropped off a few goodies:


----------



## snodome (Jul 9, 2012)

mailman thread


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 9, 2012)

Boom, finally got my pack of gs bx 2. 
Just has to make it here now lol First time order from sos and i didn't get guarantee shipping cause I wanted breeders packs. Hopefully that shit is straight.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered my pack of BX2 from SOS but why is GGG on twitter saying BX2 and Mendo Supreme are 2 days away??? Can somebody enlighten me please?! as I don't need to be ripped off.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 9, 2012)

Seen canna collective is selling bogus DrGT g13 at their auction.
5 pack? Doc only sells em by 3.
I asked doc an he didn't know any thing about it
Is mrdjk5 is making s2 an selling them as docs?

That place is starting to stink...
http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/vbay.php?do=item&viewitem=4


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah that been going on. A while now. Some think djk is cool I only had one incident with him and read him after that. I did want a couple strains from over there butc I need to stop buying shit.. More equipment if anything.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

Chocolate Kush - day 38


----------



## E M (Jul 9, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I ordered my pack of BX2 from SOS but why is GGG on twitter saying BX2 and Mendo Supreme are 2 days away??? Can somebody enlighten me please?! as I don't need to be ripped off.



Hi CC

Please dont worry Seaofseeds can be backed up by GGG any doubt contact them directly.

Peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn. Torn don't mnow what to grow next???? Got a bunch t
Anybody finish any rare dankness? Mine were male 1 female :/


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 9, 2012)

none of mine are alive anymore... don't plan on running anything more from them in the near future


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

What happened all mine were male except 1


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 9, 2012)

males and sickly looking plants.. the best examples of the plants ended up all being male and the two females I did get were just nothing to bark home about in growth or in looks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Those were the skywalker x's


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 9, 2012)

yup cracked 3 beans of the SkywalkerOG and 4 Karma Bitch 3 male karma bitch and 1 female, SkywalkerOG 2 males 1 female..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn thatz not good. I ws thinking of trying ght 9 but now I may try something else


----------



## blissfest (Jul 9, 2012)

Just jarred up 3 ghost train haze #2, took 31 oz's, biggest 11.5, smallest 8.25. The shit took forever in flower, 90 plus days, I have two cuts that are budding now and im done with that strain.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

Heavy yeilder.. 90 + too long but weight seems worth it let me know how she smokes.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Heavy yeilder.. 90 + too long but weight seems worth it let me know how she smokes.


Gets you high as fuck tastes great too. Kinda airy buds not real dense. I think I had all nevils wreck phenos cause those fuckers stretched!! Had to pinch and bend over a couple times to keep em from the ceiling and kinda under lights, real pain in the ass.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 9, 2012)

Just threw a pack of Piseces Candy Queen in wet paper towel


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 9, 2012)

E M said:


> Hi CC
> 
> Please dont worry Seaofseeds can be backed up by GGG any doubt contact them directly.
> 
> Peace


Thank you much sir


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

@ 38 days

Goji OG


Plush Berry


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

Temple


The White

GDP 1


GDP 2


GDP 3


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 9, 2012)

nice i got one from my seed run that looks liek your #2 pheno but mines has foxtailed

looking very lush unlike mine


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

Temple 2


Goji OG 2


JPR


Sour Amnesia 1


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> View attachment 2247091 Awesome!


Wow dude I've never seen roots that thick and lovely!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nice i got one from my seed run that looks liek your #2 pheno but mines has foxtailed
> 
> looking very lush unlike mine


seeing 3 diff expressions in phenotypes
the #2 looks like it might really foxtail
the #1 got 0% stretch, rock hard indica nugs
but all have exotic smells so cant tell which is the keeper yet


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

Lavender


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Chocolate Kush - day 38
> View attachment 2248066


What's the info on this higher? Looks super duper props!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 9, 2012)

xyz101 said:


> What's the info on this higher? Looks super duper props!


DNA Genetics - Chocolate Kush / Chocolope Kush

(Chocolope x Kosher Kush)

yea really impressed with them..will take some better shots of the diff phenos


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 9, 2012)

Man HM that temple is looking like some serious. What she smelling like? Is veg pretty quick? Stretch looks manageable. Have u cloned here yet? Sorry everything looks awsome just really interested in that structure. Had soemthing similar back in the day.
Thanks bro hope all is well. I'm vegging with My Ph perfect. Not using it with my soil doing brand new PMbx run with GSxOG :excited:


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> seeing 3 diff expressions in phenotypes
> the #2 looks like it might really foxtail
> the #1 got 0% stretch, rock hard indica nugs
> but all have exotic smells so cant tell which is the keeper yet


the pheno i got has rediculous resin content hows the sticky ness of those other phenos

turns out i have 3 packsof bay 11 and i might do a whole room of em


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Man HM that temple is looking like some serious. What she smelling like? Is veg pretty quick? Stretch looks manageable. Have u cloned here yet? Sorry everything looks awsome just really interested in that structure. Had soemthing similar back in the day.
> Thanks bro hope all is well. I'm vegging with My Ph perfect. Not using it with my soil doing brand new PMbx run with GSxOG :excited:



MEDZ FILL us IN!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

xyz101 said:


> Wow dude I've never seen roots that thick and lovely!!


Neither have i man.. He used Excel for the first 2 weeks then the Root66 damn epic!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Man HM that temple is looking like some serious. What she smelling like? Is veg pretty quick? Stretch looks manageable. Have u cloned here yet? Sorry everything looks awsome just really interested in that structure. Had soemthing similar back in the day.
> Thanks bro hope all is well. I'm vegging with My Ph perfect. Not using it with my soil doing brand new PMbx run with GSxOG :excited:



yea bro they're really nice..have 6 in flower...the first one in my pics smells like vanilla and mint. the other 5 are in the centre with the choc. kush so haven't gotten to check out the smells on those...some already have some really nice size colas for 38 days, yielder for sure
def quick in veg...and cloned in 5 days in an aero cloner..has really nice structure too

also using PH Perfect and full AN line


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

cheers dude!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the pheno i got has rediculous resin content hows the sticky ness of those other phenos
> 
> turns out i have 3 packsof bay 11 and i might do a whole room of em


yea they're all very frosted, but the 3rd pheno i showed prob has the most trichs atm...have 4 others didnt take pics of too, all slight variations

waiting for the Gage and Bodhi drop to pick up my pack of Bay 11..want it long time
and yea 4sure, run that shit...but imho i wouldn't run a whole room of something untested

but if it is what it's supposed to be, would be some dank shit


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 10, 2012)

good point 

save em for now


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 10, 2012)

Sweet. Thinking I'll pop mine. Just worth rockin out. Can't wait. Ya doing the Sensi PHP with VooDoo and B52 and alternating with my EWC tea and I'm very pleased so far. Doing a completely exclusive run in brand new PMbx and air pots with GSxOG :excited: just came to the concision my soil is to hot for the Connisour PHP so figured I would stick with what already doing there. The white is going nuts. How is that G-13 Hz doing?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

anyone see the Shiatsu Kush now released by bcbuddepot?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm completely repeating myself a sure sign I need sleep. Thanks Guys. I will b swinging by to check the SK. :dreams:


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Sweet. Thinking I'll pop mine. Just worth rockin out. Can't wait. Ya doing the Sensi PHP with VooDoo and B52 and alternating with my EWC tea and I'm very pleased so far. Doing a completely exclusive run in brand new PMbx and air pots with GSxOG :excited: just came to the concision my soil is to hot for the Connisour PHP so figured I would stick with what already doing there. The white is going nuts. How is that G-13 Hz doing?



i'm finishing using out the last of my sensi and conni. before i open my new PHP stock...love the conni. but can't help my leaf tips from peaking out..u ever get that problem?

the 3 white's i have are coming really nice, massive yielders....the g-13 haze, hmmmm...words can't explain..will take some pics tomorrow...thats the only plant that needs stringing up atm, guessing about 75 tops


----------



## John12 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> of all the strains i have in testing now, the GDP's are the most impressive so far
> very strong branching, should hold her own...and smells like a candy shop
> i'm at day 38 and the purpling is starting to take over in almost all the phenos
> 
> may have to toss my mendo purps after this!!!


Yes! 7 days after flip they looked like they were two weeks old. Very strong branching/sturdy stems, short internodes, uniform growth, not too much stretch maybe half inch over ten days. Definitely running these again. Hopefully smoke is just as wonderful as the grow has been so far.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

agreed...they preflowered so much in veg thought they coulda been autos..lol!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone see the Shiatsu Kush now released by bcbuddepot?


I would never send them my money


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I would never send them my money


i know not too many people are fond of them
have had good results with them tho..ran their Purps, God Bud and White Widow
the DNA Chocolope reg's i'm running now i also got from them...only bought it there bcuz couldn't get them anywhere else


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i know not too many people are fond of them
> have had good results with them tho..ran their Purps, God Bud and White Widow
> the DNA Chocolope reg's i'm running now i also got from them...only bought it there bcuz couldn't get them anywhere else


Although i am looking at that shaitsu


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

like their method of shipping too...never lost a package

just have to trust it is what ur paying for bcuz u don't get in breeder packs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> like their method of shipping too...never lost a package
> 
> just have to trust it is what ur paying for bcuz u don't get in breeder packs


Yah thats whats a bummer! Plus my god bud was a complete bust!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

303 seeds G Funk at highlife
nice purple hybrid


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah thats whats a bummer! Plus my god bud was a complete bust!


yea the god bud was the poorest for me...had 9 fems i think...8 were duds, 1 was really nice
lost that mom a few years back


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Out of a 12 pack 6 germed and one fem lol and it was a dick throwing monster!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

thats fuk'd up...woulda turned me off of them too

was the god bud u got from the first release or the reworked version?
i had from the first, and heard the new one is really good
but, imo that strain is of the past, will prob never want that again


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 10, 2012)

the gob bud my roomate picked up from urban growers, not sure if still open, back in 2006 was a monster heady plant just lost the cut for good i think . . .all my loner mothers were killed


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

yea the lowest branch on mine would pack on golf ball sized nugs even with shading
didn't even need to lollipop


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea the lowest branch on mine would pack on golf ball sized nugs even with shading
> didn't even need to lollipop


ya a religious cut, i dont know how i cut her . . to much seed testing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thats fuk'd up...woulda turned me off of them too
> 
> was the god bud u got from the first release or the reworked version?
> i had from the first, and heard the new one is really good
> but, imo that strain is of the past, will prob never want that again


Was when it first hit


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's funny little Aussie ad for you guys.. Must be the ad of the year! Hope you like it boys..
[video=youtube;srVe7PQuWlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srVe7PQuWlw[/video]


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 10, 2012)

I grew God Bud a bunch of times to try and find the golden pheno. Even if I found the Golden Pheno it still wouldve sucked. They named it God Bud because its a soft, non-potent strain that makes you wonder if you even smoked. It doesnt even smell or taste good. But it grows awesome. I love the way it grows huge golfball sized nuggets even at the bottom branches but the smoke is bottom shelf. How did it win awards?!?!? They must have bought the judges.


----------



## snodome (Jul 10, 2012)

looks like tude just stocked space mtn, sunshine 3, moonwalk, and others bodhi.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 10, 2012)

Bodhi!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigbucks (Jul 10, 2012)

Did any one see if the hollywood PK x uzi got listed?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!!! Just picked up a pack each of Space Mountain and that Triangle one or whatever!

There's about 50 of each btw, but only a few left of the Space Mtn & Tiger's Milk...


----------



## snodome (Jul 10, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> Did any one see if the hollywood PK x uzi got listed?


i saw them up @ around 12est. i do not know how long they had been listed. but only black triangle, moonwalk, space mtn, sunshine 3, tigers milk, temple and sunny d were stock/restocked. ~50 pks each with space mtn&tigers milk @ only 3 or 4


----------



## guwall (Jul 10, 2012)

some one give me a reason not to pull the trigger on some Moonwalk & Triangle


----------



## JCashman (Jul 10, 2012)

GGG Pepe La Dank avail at the tude

looking at my grow areas just makes me sad atm. can't wait until september


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 10, 2012)

Pepe has been available for a while.

Postive Note: Got a pack of Black Triangle. 

Negative Note: Was gonna transplant into 2.5 gal airpots today but when I opened the package they were filthy. Perfectroots sent me 40 completely used and soiled airpots that it looks like they didn't even take the time to rinse out. It was never advertised that they were used nor was it mentioned in our convos. I am soaking each one in a bucket of bleach water but it's taking time to lift everything off so this is fucking up my schedule pretty nicely. Fuck you perfect roots


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Trust me man I feel for yu.. I burnt up a bunch of plants jut a horrible experience. I'm going to start ome Benz in couple weeks


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

One pack left of Space Mountain amigos!

And the Black Triangles are going real fast... 34 now down from 50 like an hour ago.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

what's the word with the Hollywood PK and Head Trip...weren't those supposed to be dropped also


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Hollywood PK did earlier. It was just 4 or 5 packs though...

I was reading on BreedBay about one of his crosses that supposedly tested at 33% THC(!!) Poster was saying something about *ToK* or whatever??


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

shit!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the one i wanted


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

I got it now. ToK = Talk of Kabul (thank you Google!)

Sounds like some uber-Indica dankness to me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Got me some black triangle and tigers milk, would of got the space mountain but it was gone


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got me some black triangle and tigers milk, would of got the space mountain but it was gone


Did the same order


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im glad there more and more of his gear droping! 
Hope to get space mountain on a future drop


----------



## grandaddydank (Jul 10, 2012)

JCashman said:


> GGG Pepe La Dank avail at the tude
> 
> looking at my grow areas just makes me sad atm. can't wait until september


shame thats the only GGG gear in stock

The Smoking Man.

-

Lets all try and get along. Life is short.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 10, 2012)

Had moonwalk and space mountain in my cart and my card is trippin!!!
Hate that shit...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone here heard of using Dutch. Masters reverse to reverse Sex on male plants


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Never heard of that. I don't think it works like that


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 10, 2012)

Got. Moonwalk, Space Mountian, Sunshine 3, and Black Triangle. And Frost Hammer to finish of my HOF collection. Good Day.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright not sure what to do...help lol
I got three options right now I think:

1. Wait till late tonight, get another pack of bx2 and 1 pack bodhi if available
2. Wait till late tonight, get a pack of mendo supremos and 1 pack bodhi if available
3. Go ahead and get black triangle and moonwalk. 2 packs of 1 one them

thanks for the input


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Go get the bodhi now


----------



## guwall (Jul 10, 2012)

wait for the BX2


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Go get the bodhi now


Especially the Black Triangle! I believe they're already down to half and it's only been about eight hours since they'd dropped.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

guwall said:


> wait for the BX2


BX2 at the Tude or SoS?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

If u already have a pack of the bx2 then get something else.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If u already have a pack of the bx2 then get something else.


 I 2nd that get some of that bodhi fire


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

Will do. That's what I thought but my boy was really wanting to try the mendo's. 
I should cop black triangle, moonwalk and sunshine 3? I already got 2 packs of sunshine daydream so I'm leaning towards 2 moonwalks and 1 black triangle though.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> I'm leaning towards 2 moonwalks and 1 black triangle though.


I think you got it!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Has anyone here heard of using Dutch. Masters reverse to reverse Sex on male plants


i've recently been doin some research into it..it doesn't reverse the sex of a plant. what it does is, if u have a plant with hermie tendencies, it is supposed to allow it to flower without spitting those balls...can only use in flower as a foliar once or twice


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 10, 2012)

im camping out for some grape stomper... finally i will have some.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> BX2 at the Tude or SoS?


Alright sweet, going for that triangle kush pheno to rep my old state fl. gonna get two packs of the black tri 



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Especially the Black Triangle! I believe they're already down to half and it's only been about eight hours since they'd dropped.


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 10, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Will do. That's what I thought but my boy was really wanting to try the mendo's.
> I should cop black triangle, moonwalk and sunshine 3? I already got 2 packs of sunshine daydream so I'm leaning towards 2 moonwalks and 1 black triangle though.


Doubt the mendo supremes will go that fast seems like the grape stomper much more in demand. I would get the bodhi and try all the gage outlets if the tude sells out seen a bunch of gage at seed bay even bright moments! Lol fyi though I don't use seedbay since I never got my package about a year ago so at your own risk


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

just called my bank for them to lift the intl. block on my card
so just clicks away...
i'm waiting on a response from the tude, i want them to hold my order for a few days after i pay till i can get a diff shipping address or hopefully packed specially for me bcuz i've lost my last 4 orders from the tude, over 15 packs


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

I wouldn't order from them after losing 15 packs they should've mailed that asap


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

i need them to send it like CC or sowamazing for it to reach


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 10, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Alright sweet, going for that triangle kush pheno to rep my old state fl. gonna get two packs of the black tri


Whoot Whoot Now ur Talkin. Good O'l Fla Son!!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

alright secured my black triangles and moonwalk. I added the tin option for the first time though since bodhi packaging blows, they will remain in breeder's pack right? 
also how many packs of space mountain dropped this morning? i saw them available but was content with waiting for ggg later. regretting that decision now that i bought bodhi anyway lol oh well


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> just called my bank for them to lift the intl. block on my card
> so just clicks away...
> i'm waiting on a response from the tude, i want them to hold my order for a few days after i pay till i can get a diff shipping address or hopefully packed specially for me bcuz i've lost my last 4 orders from the tude, over 15 packs


Bro that's fuckin crazy. I always pay for the guaranty. Do u? I thought that ment if u dnt get them they replace them? There has to be something they can do. I would be so pissed. That's allot of dough.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Bro that's fuckin crazy. I always pay for the guaranty. Do u? I thought that ment if u dnt get them they replace them? There has to be something they can do. I would be so pissed. That's allot of dough.


only the last order was guaranteed with the wallet..never used to guarantee bcuz everything was coming thru easily...they aren't gonna replace them once the tracking shows it being delivered to my country, as far as i know. waiting on a response on that issue too.
super pissed, lost so much rare stuff in there, plus lost 2 from seed depot, 1 from sensible, and 1 from hortilab

if this one doen't work out, it's strictly CC and sowamazing for me...mr c has 2 packages to mail to me but i'm so afraid of losing those, crazy shit in there!!!


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey higher medz when did you get that chocolate kush? Doesn't seem available on bcbu depot site any more.
speaking of them any one try the big? I think I remember seeing someone in here got it. G13x hawain butterscotch! Sounds delish


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

xyz101 said:


> Hey higher medz when did you get that chocolate kush? Doesn't seem available on bcbu depot site any more.
> speaking of them any one try the big? I think I remember seeing someone in here got it. G13x hawain butterscotch! Sounds delish


got the choc. kush when they first dropped at the tude earlier this year
yea the big is supposed to be really nice...only strains i might ever take from them again is that and the new shiatsu kush


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> got the choc. kush when they first dropped at the tude earlier this year
> yea the big is supposed to be really nice...only strains i might ever take from them again is that and the new shiatsu kush


Thanks for the info bro and good luck on your orders getting to you that shit hurts!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

I think you wouldve regretted not grabbing the bodhi man. If you didn't have a pack of the gsbx then I would've said wait for those but you do and you will get fire in that pack for sur


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 10, 2012)

has anyone had probs getting stuff shipped from the 'tude to Canada? 

Im thinking about getting the guaranteed shipping for these bx2's

should make a difference, no?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i've recently been doin some research into it..it doesn't reverse the sex of a plant. what it does is, if u have a plant with hermie tendencies, it is supposed to allow it to flower without spitting those balls...can only use in flower as a foliar once or twice


I have read Nevile Shoenmacher say he bought a bottle of "reverse" from the hydro store to reverse sex on male plant clones for breeding selection.
I assume he means Dutch masters reverse.

But I have never tried it, and Mohan Ram said Etheral was used to reverse male plants???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Now this is new news to me. I think doing that will further fuck up the gene pool that's already gucked up


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I have read Nevile Shoenmacher say he bought a bottle of "reverse" from the hydro store to reverse sex on male plant clones for breeding selection.
> I assume he means Dutch masters reverse.
> 
> But I have never tried it, and Mohan Ram said Etheral was used to reverse male plants???


yea may be true..if so, that would be great
have heard of the etheral being used tho


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

that's what I'm saying. It was my boy's card, while I wait for my new one in the mail, so he had a lot of control in what we picked.
i even told him id get multi packs of bx2 and supremo once my card is here, if they are available, but some people just impatient 
i had to show him what you said wbw to finally convince him to pull the strings on all bodhi so thanks for helping win the fight lol 



wyteberrywidow said:


> I think you wouldve regretted not grabbing the bodhi man. If you didn't have a pack of the gsbx then I would've said wait for those but you do and you will get fire in that pack for sur


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 10, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> alright secured my black triangles and moonwalk. I added the tin option for the first time though since bodhi packaging blows, they will remain in breeder's pack right?
> also how many packs of space mountain dropped this morning? i saw them available but was content with waiting for ggg later. regretting that decision now that i bought bodhi anyway lol oh well


They'll stay in the breeder packs. I like the peace of mind I get knowing they're protected in the tins.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

Alright sweet thanks. 
I've just always hesitated when deciding whether i should click that option or not cause it doesn't say they will remove or not like the others.




bombudburner said:


> They'll stay in the breeder packs. I like the peace of mind I get knowing they're protected in the tins.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

With Attitude it's all about ordering this way:

1.) By credit/debit card
2.) In the original breeders packs
3.) T-shirt guarantee (we call it an extortion fee 'round this forum)
4.) Use the discount code "420" and/or "purple420" to knock 10% off

If I lost 15 packs I'd go nuclear!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 10, 2012)

Well if u add 420 promo code that saves me the extortion fee. I use that shit every time.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

FUCK GGG get them bodhi's shiz!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Well if u add 420 promo code that saves me the extortion fee. I use that shit every time.


Yup. Absolutely right I forgot that!

Sometimes though you have to enter 420 _and then_ purple420 or vice versa to get the discount code to work.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> FUCK GGG get them bodhi's shiz!


GGG's Grape Stomper is grail status imo...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> GGG's Grape Stomper is grail status imo...


Mate we've grown GSOG what a load of crock that was!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

303 seeds has kickass breeders packs, and im thinkin they have shit that is top shelf, we will see


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> 303 seeds has kickass breeders packs, and im thinkin they have shit that is top shelf, we will see


^^^^^ Those guys are giving us some fire!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> 303 seeds has kickass breeders packs, and im thinkin they have shit that is top shelf, we will see


ordered Snow Goddess twice...lost both
really too bad bcuz i won't be buying again, at least till i get my shit sorted out

liking the G Funk at seaofseeds tho...


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> ordered Snow Goddess twice...lost both
> really too bad bcuz i won't be buying again, at least till i get my shit sorted out
> 
> liking the G Funk at seaofseeds tho...



Ordered my 303 from the Tude,


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn i like all of their release's so far.. G6's write up was a bit over the top tho!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

Bio fuckin Diesel, think about it, they copied the boys in Ohio that did DeathStar, the shits the same, they say its the best fuckin diesel around?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Damn i like all of their release's so far.. G6's write up was a bit over the top tho!


I grabbed 2 packs of G6 for a rainy day


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Bio fuckin Diesel, think about it, they copied the boys in Ohio that did DeathStar, the shits the same, they say its the best fuckin diesel around?


Yeh i know its the same its good they have the brains to make a clone only into something everyone can have!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I grabbed 2 packs of G6 for a rainy day


They'll be banging man just a shitty write up lol!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

Im not a "Collector" Im a bean mother fuckin grower,

We should list what we grew, not what we have sittin around


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im not a "Collector" Im a bean mother fuckin grower,
> 
> We should list what we grew, not what we have sittin around


Me and Shizniz have been discussing that lately... To buy or not to buy! haha!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Better to buy now then not be able to buy later!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Better to buy now then not be able to buy later!


^^^^^^ agreed!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Me and Shizniz have been discussing that lately... To buy or not to buy! haha!



Just grow the shit, LOL!

Your losing ground if you hang out here


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just grow the shit, LOL!
> 
> Your losing ground if you hang out here


Dont worry dude i aint buyin shit till Goji and Temple and my Rom's are flowered!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just grow the shit, LOL!
> 
> Your losing ground if you hang out here


Losing ground by hanging out here? For real


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

haha ya i just picked up 4 more packs of dank. A month's break without any drops wouldnt be a bad thing lol
you still leading on those medicine mans buck? anybody going for the afghan haze, angels breath, ash, or nordle spring cleanings?




Buck123 said:


> Me and Shizniz have been discussing that lately... To buy or not to buy! haha!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> haha ya i just picked up 4 more packs of dank. A month's break without any drops wouldnt be a bad thing lol
> you still leading on those medicine mans buck? anybody going for the afghan haze, angels breath, ash, or nordle spring cleanings?


Yeh i think so man! Crossing fingers toes everything! Trying to score a pack too g13/haze!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ya its def going up as it gets closer to the end but your looking at getting 400+ worth of beans. steal for sure
you could even break some down in to packs, and get rid of em so you break even on like 40ish beans. 



Buck123 said:


> Yeh i think so man! Crossing fingers toes everything! Trying to score a pack too g13/haze!


You gotta do both or you'll miss out some strains that potentially won't be available again.
and posts in here are usually only related to seed purchases, drops, etc... and whats growing are posted somewhere else. at least that's how it is for me 



blissfest said:


> Just grow the shit, LOL!
> 
> Your losing ground if you hang out here


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> ^^^^^ Those guys are giving us some fire!


Their Bio-Diesel is the BEST DIESEL I have EVER had period. Maybe the pheno type as I haven't grown any bio seeds, but def the Best IME.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope they dont go up too much shiz man beats the purpose of a bargain!



shizniz34 said:


> Ya its def going up as it gets closer to the end but your looking at getting 400+ worth of beans. steal for sure
> you could even break some down in to packs, and get rid of em so you break even on like 40ish beans.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel you, i got my fingers crossed for ya too bra. 
and I guess all this talk about bio diesel means I'll be scooping it up. been eyeing that for awhile just havent pulled the trigger with all this bodhi 



Buck123 said:


> I hope they dont go up too much shiz man beats the purpose of a bargain!


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Mate we've grown GSOG what a load of crock that was!


 I finished it and it was exactly what they said it was, sour grapes with a kick of OG at the end, it even smelled like rotting sour grapes in the jar. and the Musky Grape Pheno is too bad ass in bag appeal, trichs on top of trichs.
Maybe just my luck but def worth it.


----------



## waddup (Jul 10, 2012)

anybody else experience the same with the GSOG? Or maybe jus a bad pheno?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I finished it and it was exactly what they said it was, sour grapes with a kick of OG at the end, it even smelled like rotting sour grapes in the jar. and the Musky Grape Pheno is too bad ass in bag appeal, trichs on top of trichs.
> Maybe just my luck but def worth it.


Yeh we pheno hunted 20 of the bitches.. Our Plush was frostier than it hands down and that wasnt even the bcs dom! Personally i think gage has too much hype!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

hoping the site doesn't start to fuk up when the drop happens
can only imagine how much people are up waiting for this one


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Whens thedrop and whats droping?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whens thedrop and whats droping?


i believe 9am UK time...gsbx2 and mendo supremo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i believe 9am UK time...gsbx2 and mendo supremo


Shit i already got those lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

hey hell, how was the smoke on those mendo montage f2's u tested?

would u suggest waiting for that to drop or taking the supremo now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would grab those supremos over the gsog, the mendo f2s were good the green pheno was the best taisting!
the purp one was a earthy grape flavor. Nice and stoney.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

nice...will go with the Supremo then
that is, if i can finally acquire my first gage strains after many attempts


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice...will go with the Supremo then
> that is, if i can finally acquire my first gage strains after many attempts


This is the one buddy i got a good feeling


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Mate we've grown GSOG what a load of crock that was!


Really? 
Out of a 10 pack of gsog x og I found 5 girls worth keeping and these were the only 5 females out the pack meaning each one was worth keeping.. Maybe you just didn't get some good phenos or whatever but load of crock it is not. It is for sure some fire and very damn good


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

if i could i would have changed the Like button to Love button for that post


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Really?
> Out of a 10 pack of gsog x og I found 5 girls worth keeping and these were the only 5 females out the pack meaning each one was worth keeping.. Maybe you just didn't get some good phenos or whatever but load of crock it is not. It is for sure some fire and very damn good


Must have different tastes mate...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Must be.. Im a snob for taste and that gsog was grape fuel which was excellent. I put that up there with my top smokes for sure and it's a lovely head high with body. Have you feeling like you was I'm high school laughing and shit lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Really?
> Out of a 10 pack of gsog x og I found 5 girls worth keeping and these were the only 5 females out the pack meaning each one was worth keeping.. Maybe you just didn't get some good phenos or whatever but load of crock it is not. It is for sure some fire and very damn good


Everything i have run was above the norm dank! And lots of keepers
mendo montage f2 = dank as hell with to many keepers lol
force og = some of the best smoke to date. With many keepers
lemon stomper = x2 good solid keepers sticky odor riffic shit!
chemdawg x grapestomper og = fire although had issues with nanners


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Must have different tastes mate...


Only for the best m8


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm Snob'erific! n if it was not for pollination I'm willing to bet that the IHF2s from GGG would have been outstanding... thankfully I had cut's of them to flower again. 

#1 pheno smelled & looked amazing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

Well my force og and Chemd x og are flowering and looking lovely so far.. Summer is realy fucking up my grow th beat gets to 90. I'll start some new stuff in a month or less


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

I swear it must be an Aussie thing lol I dont really care much for kushes kush x's in general... The lemon funk associated with most kushes aint my thing! Everyone deserves an opinion lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 10, 2012)

Everyone deserves an opinion. it's just when people start shitting on others when problems always arise...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Everyone deserves an opinion. it's just when people start shitting on others when problems always arise...


We've grown em out we didnt like em bad luck it happens... Tried and true will always have a spot in my heart done with the hype thing!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 10, 2012)

OoooOOOoooooooo!!!!!!!! trust me I'm done with the Hype thing as well! learned my lesson and then some on breeders who "bark louder than bite"



Speaking of 

plushberry getting taken down (because I dislike this genetic Very.....very much)











P


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^ basically


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> OoooOOOoooooooo!!!!!!!! trust me I'm done with the Hype thing as well! learned my lesson and then some on breeders who "bark louder than bite"


WOW someone agrees fuck the hype! Go old school or go home learned that a long time ago why i love bodhi son mixing a recipe for success!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 10, 2012)

having a trusty group of lads on the interweb isn't bad to have neither


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> having a trusty group of lads on the interweb isn't bad to have neither


Yeh man its pretty magic here! Nice to be able to cut the B.S and talk about real genetics!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Yeh man its pretty magic here! Nice to be able to cut the B.S and talk about real genetics!


I will drink to that!.....


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I will drink to that!.....


Its true tho hell unless your Jenks... LOL!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 10, 2012)

Has anyone here grown out The Church from ghs? THe description doesn't say anything about shit! lol hear me out, she is about week 3 of bud and last night i smelled her and caught a wiff of shitthought maybe my finger poked threw the tp or something .well tonight smelled her woah yeah she smells like SHIT!poop,excrement . now i'm not really sure if i even want to grow this out the rest of the way any thoughts? i know there's a strain out there called shit and well this one belongs there.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 10, 2012)

Salted sunflower seeds was enough of a unwanted smell I tossed the Critical Sensi Star that produced it.. I'd say Fecal Matter aromas would be in the same boat. at least in my garden lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 10, 2012)

Poop smelling weed = no buano!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 10, 2012)

that is hilarious!!!!
glad i dont support ghs...

but if its at week 3 give it a lil time, but if smelling up the room, toss that fuker!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yaaa fuck the rank smelling shit! Th seeds Darkstar was a garlicy stinking stank lol WORST!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats a pretty lady Sketch. Is she herming on you? And yes, to be able to come here and chat with a bunch of dudes doing the same damn thing as me at 2:16am, and wanna cut through the BS. Its invaluable. How much money is being saved, lol.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

And post number 800!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, ok i'll stop, lol.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Thats a pretty lady Sketch. Is she herming on you? And yes, to be able to come here and chat with a bunch of dudes doing the same damn thing as me at 2:16am, and wanna cut through the BS. Its invaluable. How much money is being saved, lol.


haha im still waking up lol not really its 4 in the Arvo! Thousands for sure bro!


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

what up guys been a busy few days for me just wanted to stop in and say what up to my boys at the stc!!!!!!!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, if not saved, then at least spent in the right places.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> what up guys been a busy few days for me just wanted to stop in and say what up to my boys at the stc!!!!!!!!


Hey man surp!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Well, if not saved, then at least spent in the right places.


Perfectly re-phrased haha!


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

shit just posted up waiting the gsbx2 even though i already scored a pack at bog! and man my sun maidens are looking dank as fuck, well one pheno in particular! been playing a bunch of disc golf this summer man i love disc golf!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> shit just posted up waiting the gsbx2 even though i already scored a pack at bog! and man my sun maidens are looking dank as fuck, well one pheno in particular! been playing a bunch of disc golf this summer man i love disc golf!


That game looks real chill! Man i wish we had that in Australia looks super cool! You guys call em Frisbee's over there too?


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

ya we have frisbees but thats like a toy, golf discs called discs, i think frisbee is a brand name


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> ya we have frisbees but thats like a toy, golf discs called discs, i think frisbee is a brand name


Yeh they are basically a frisbee tho yeh?? Im gonna have to watch it on youtube..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sup headbender!


Well my sterile nanner throwing agent orange just went active! Peace of shit pollen throwing mother fucker.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Thats a pretty lady Sketch. Is she herming on you? And yes, to be able to come here and chat with a bunch of dudes doing the same damn thing as me at 2:16am, and wanna cut through the BS. Its invaluable. How much money is being saved, lol.


only a few nanners found this round. nothing like the last time.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> shit just posted up waiting the gsbx2 even though i already scored a pack at bog! and man my sun maidens are looking dank as fuck, well one pheno in particular! *been playing a bunch of disc golf this summer man i love disc golf!*



been meaning to get back into that!! no time...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

those Jaws auctions are gonna get ugly...im in tho


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sup headbender!
> 
> 
> Well my sterile nanner throwing agent orange just went active! Peace of shit pollen throwing mother fucker.


Sorry to hear that HR.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> those Jaws auctions are gonna get ugly...im in tho


Yes they are lol why im only going for the bins


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Sorry to hear that HR.


Its all good! I just cut the mother down /cry!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes they are lol why im only going for the bins


even that is gonna be the battle of who has the quicker trigger fingers


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

damn hell thats shitty its such a tasty smoke too! i know you have plenty of beans to find something new though lol!


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

where these jaws auctions at?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 11, 2012)

canazon..i think


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 11, 2012)

headbender said:


> where these jaws auctions at?


Gunna be for private members first then the leftovers will go open bins i believe


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

For sketch

From what I was told, you know how that shit goes, but I haven't seen anything like her around ever, she is a GDP strain that came to MI and was worked with in the 80's. 8-9 weeks, the most amazing floral berry smell with fuely undertones. Best smelling plant.... EVAR! Which is hard for me to say because my NYC has been a favorite of mine for a long while and it still isnt quite as good as the GDP. I want to cross them for a citrus floral berry fuel bomb! I really want to find a good C-99 Pineapple male, muhahaha. That would add some interesting smells in there too.


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

im pretty sure im a private member? ive bought a ton of gear there


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> For sketch
> 
> From what I was told, you know how that shit goes, but I haven't seen anything like her around ever, she is a GDP strain that came to MI and was worked with in the 80's. 8-9 weeks, the most amazing floral berry smell with fuely undertones. Best smelling plant.... EVAR! Which is hard for me to say because my NYC has been a favorite of mine for a long while and it still isnt quite as good as the GDP. I want to cross them for a citrus floral berry fuel bomb! I really want to find a good C-99 Pineapple male, muhahaha. That would add some interesting smells in there too.
> 
> View attachment 2250308



[video=youtube;YhFV6a-mybM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhFV6a-mybM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

lol fo sho!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

3:25 here...wrappin a big one of chernobyl / arctic fallout, should keep me occupied till the drop...main thing, dont drop to sleep


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a little SSSL keeping me company... total mind fuck lol. no sleepy that's for sure


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 11, 2012)

I rolled 2 j's tonight and forgot which was which. I think I got into the SLH, lol. Im wired, but I was up early. I should be sreepy, lol. long day of choppin tomorrow.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

change of heart...pre98 bubba, with some 90micron bubba hash...no problems sleeping after


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone run New Era's Gear? My buddy is currently testing Spectrum or previously named Stickbomb.. Sounds and looks dank as shit!

New Era Genetics requires a few test growers for a new strain due for release in the coming months named Spectrum.
Spectrum is an indica(60%)/sativa(40%) hybrid of Afghan/Thai x Pakistan/South American genetics, sweet exotic/fruity aromas and tastes, above average yields, finishes in around 9 weeks


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

Rolling up some sssdh and a chocolate rain doob for the drop...

Og in the bowl... I'm ready for some seeds... Lucky im pacific time zone too not too late


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> change of heart...pre98 bubba, with some 90micron bubba hash...no problems sleeping after
> View attachment 2250367


Your in for a good night chief! Macbook Pro lovely piece of kit!


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 11, 2012)

hows that sssdh? I got a little more then 3 packs with freebies 
good luck with drop broskis, i'll have to clean up tom whats left if my card in the mail. sucks sittin the bench for this one 



BirdDawg said:


> Rolling up some sssdh and a chocolate rain doob for the drop...
> 
> Og in the bowl... I'm ready for some seeds... Lucky im pacific time zone too not too late


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

the sssdh is nice... i got it from Rez, its the IXI release.

I had one pheno that went 14 weeks and it was amazing, but a little long flowering...

and one that goes 10... its my keeper. 

Its a crazy complex high perfect for the daytime listening to music.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

BirdDawg said:


> the sssdh is nice... i got it from Rez, its the IXI release.
> 
> I had one pheno that went 14 weeks and it was amazing, but a little long flowering...
> 
> ...


Pretty sour bro?? SSH was a almost a little fruity... It must belt the head around a bit dude?


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 11, 2012)

oh word you got the originals then. thats tight
mine are connoisseur genetics so hopefully they turn out good. probably wont be as good as yours 


BirdDawg said:


> the sssdh is nice... i got it from Rez, its the IXI release.
> 
> I had one pheno that went 14 weeks and it was amazing, but a little long flowering...
> 
> ...


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Pretty sour bro?? SSH was a almost a little fruity... It must belt the head around a bit dude?



ya more fruity than sour although the 14 weeker is sour... but i just cant wait that long when I have a good 10'er


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 11, 2012)

doubt I could wait out the 14 weeks..lol I can barley wait for the 10 week phenos


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

c'mon attitude finish yer morning coffee and drop the beans mang


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

now attitude doesnt want to load for me damnit


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

well the bastards dropped no gsbx2 yet tho


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

SHHHAAAAPPOOOOOPPPPPIIIEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now its bed time... sagepay didnt work first time, i almost died... dropped the joint too...

Order Inventory:
Product: Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper BX2
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GAGC40
Price: $103.75

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn riu is getting desperate with the advertisements. They fucked up when they let attitude get away.


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

ya gsbx2 and mendo supremo dropped got three gsbx2 and some sunshine three baby fuck ya not to sure if i want the mendo supremo though


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

only 28 bx2's left... yeee buddy stoked I got some grapes.

im pretty sure these bx2's will sell out quick... only 20 left. Done in an hour I guess.

tons of mendo's...

Im very tempted to get the last pack of Black triangle...

YAY GRAPE STOMPERS!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

i was freaking...my card wasn't takin the charge after callin the bank last night to lift the block...so had to call them fukers again



Order Inventory:
Product: Granddaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GRAA42
Price: $100.80

Product: Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper BX2
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GAGC40
Price: $101.88

Product: Bodhi Seeds Black Triangle
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BODM9
Price: $68.23

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #4 TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #5 TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen
Quantity: 1
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #5
Price: $0.00


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yo whats are those bay 11s all about?
I've read so-so things about his grandaddy purple seeds but that bay 11 looked fire



Higher Medz said:


> i was freaking...my card wasn't takin the charge after callin the bank last night to lift the block...so had to call them fukers again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

bay 11 is gods gift (gdp x og kush) x sour diesel

i'm loving my gdp's atm


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ya that sounds like a nice little cross there.
but ya prolly it was prolly a bunch of nonsense noob talk i was reading. just made me hold off and go with more bodhi esp with price. 



Higher Medz said:


> bay 11 is gods gift (gdp x og kush) x sour diesel
> 
> i'm loving my gdp's atm


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

heard it to be similar to this other bay area strain, Girl Scout Cookies - OG X Cherry Pie (Durban Poison X GDP)
this one has the poison instead of the sour


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

Humboldt Seed Org. stocked @ tude
did some research into them and realised they are out a long time now..my buddy told me they were to release strains about 5 years back but never happened


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

only 7 gsbx2 left


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats whats up. i hear its a high yielder as well unlike the gsc. 



Higher Medz said:


> heard it to be similar to this other bay area strain, Girl Scout Cookies - OG X Cherry Pie (Durban Poison X GDP)
> this one has the poison instead of the sour


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

yo yo Cali Yo!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 11, 2012)

GDP (most stretch pheno)


Choc. Kush


----------



## guwall (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, My card finnaly accepted my payment, and now I missed the Blk Triangle....I thought this was Emurica!


----------



## headbender (Jul 11, 2012)

only two gsbx2 left better grab them if ya havnt!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 11, 2012)

Gerd blers Emurica


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

Damn those BX2's went fast!!

Too bad I was sound asleep at those hours.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Damn those BX2's went fast!!
> 
> Too bad I was sound asleep at those hours.


Its kinda shocking why Gage green drops so few packs? 

Seems if you were gonna make seed for a certain strain that you know is gonna be a hot seller, you would make thousands of beans? Who the fuck is in charge over there?


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Its kinda shocking why Gage green drops so few packs?
> 
> Seems if you were gonna make seed for a certain strain that you know is gonna be a hot seller, you would make thousands of beans? Who the fuck is in charge over there?


mass production,leads to mass fuck ups.

same with all things in life,not just seeds.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> mass production,leads to mass fuck ups.
> 
> same with all things in life,not just seeds.


How many seeds would 10 4' plants produce? How could anyone fuck that up?


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Its kinda shocking why Gage green drops so few packs?
> 
> Seems if you were gonna make seed for a certain strain that you know is gonna be a hot seller, you would make thousands of beans? Who the fuck is in charge over there?


Keeps the want and the price up.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Keeps the want and the price up.


Thats not how I would do it, I would want a continous supply until that strain stopped selling.

Its not good business to have your hot selling product run out, LOL!


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 11, 2012)

It also turns some people off. But you are right more people fall for the demand and that keeps them wanting them. 


With all the peeps on the forums I will just wait to trade for some remakes of em. Fuck the not enough seeds hype.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not saying this is what ggg does but how mAking limited drops is bad for biz?

Testing is done each time making sure its stable for release. They release to about 4-5 different seed vendors and are bringing multiple strains of good quality. I rather keep it the way it is limited drops and see the demand of said strain then make more. This way I keep a good rep(good for biz) instead of making mass amount of this strain put it out and here a bunch of horror stories then that would be bad for biz.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Its kinda shocking why Gage green drops so few packs?
> 
> Seems if you were gonna make seed for a certain strain that you know is gonna be a hot seller, you would make thousands of beans? Who the fuck is in charge over there?


Seems like the standard drop is anywhere from twenty to fifty packs. If you want to get peeved then I'd turn your attention to OG Raskal and Attitude. Dropping like seven or eight packs, going out of stock, we all talk about it here for an hour and then voila! twenty more packs suddenly appear in stock...

Now _that's_ generating hype!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

Im not peeved, I got a pack of Stomper,

I just think its stupid to lose money, when you could be making money, it doesn't make sense


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> With all the peeps on the forums I will just wait to trade for some remakes of em. Fuck the not enough seeds hype.


This site really needs to take it to the next level and make its own sub section for us seed fiends... and that includes a buy, sell, and trade forum with user feedback ratings!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im not peeved, I got a pack of Stomper


I just noticed your post count Bliss. Nice!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Really should tho!!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not saying this is what ggg does but how mAking limited drops is bad for biz?
> 
> Testing is done each time making sure its stable for release. They release to about 4-5 different seed vendors and are bringing multiple strains of good quality. I rather keep it the way it is limited drops and see the demand of said strain then make more. This way I keep a good rep(good for biz) instead of making mass amount of this strain put it out and here a bunch of horror stories then that would be bad for biz.


Grape Stomper has been out of stock for months, that is piss poor business, 

maybe Gage Green doesn't give a shit about making money?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Which one? Gsog, then bright moments now the gsbx2 all in one year. How long do you thin it takes to make seeds bliss?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Which one? Gsog, then bright moments now the gsbx2 all in one year. How long do you thin it takes to make seeds bliss?


The real deal Grape Stomper BX BX1, has been out of stock for a long time,

4-5 months you could make tens of thousands of regular seed, 20 clone females and a couple clone studs, turn the fans on high and shut the door, too easy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I don't think the bx1 is being remade hence bx2.
yeah they can do that how u say but they do that with plent not just gs. I hear ya tho I just think they are doing what they can at the same time releasing other lines


----------



## blissfest (Jul 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I don't think the bx1 is being remade hence bx2.
> yeah they can do that how u say but they do that with plent not just gs. I hear ya tho I just think they are doing what they can at the same time releasing other lines


Need many seperate rooms for different strains,

Grape Stomper seems to be their high demand strain, they should try and keep it in stock until it fades, IMO


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 11, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> It also turns some people off. But you are right more people fall for the demand and that keeps them wanting them.
> 
> 
> With all the peeps on the forums I will just wait to trade for some remakes of em. Fuck the not enough seeds hype.


Agreed keeping their sock in limited supply or auction turns me right off..

I'd rather wait & get riots version that of grape stomper that was from jojo rizzo.


----------



## snodome (Jul 11, 2012)

got an email from attitude saying no space mountain for me. out of stock. so i called cuz i know i was one of the first through and they were in stock for another hr after i ordered. the lady on the phone said they never had them in the first place? anyone else or am i getting fuxored here?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

after all this talk of riot gear , i got a seedling cracking the surface of coco this morning.

swing kid : fem : chem d x bubba kush

lets see whats what.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah let's see what's what.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

yes. let's.

hopefully it'll make it to a one gallon container... lost sour jack & critical kush last night.

fucking lab is outta control. im at a loss to explain it. this is a wild ride that's making me sick to my stomach.

& desperately need a new 6" fan pushing a min of 400 cfm. 
comming soon as a flip is in effect.

*

sea of seeds is running 20% off with promo "server20" from middle of july to middle of august.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 11, 2012)

I got space mountin. Got confirmation this morn. Shipped. I didn't hear anything like that. Looks like someone screwed up and they're trying to cover it up.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 11, 2012)

Ya it's been allot trying to keep up with bodhi and gage and all the other oddities I want this year. But everyone knows how it is gotta have it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah my last seed purchase at the tude was a total fuck up and since then have not ordered reform them since. The fact they said my card ws declined but yet they stil took he money was a red flag then what they did after charge me twice I was finished with them.


----------



## snodome (Jul 11, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I got space mountin. Got confirmation this morn. Shipped. I didn't hear anything like that. Looks like someone screwed up and they're trying to cover it up.


so disappointing. i had a feeling this was the case. guess there is nothing i can do but bugger off.


----------



## Airwave (Jul 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah my last seed purchase at the tude was a total fuck up and since then have not ordered reform them since. The fact they said my card ws declined but yet they stil took he money was a red flag then what they did after charge me twice I was finished with them.


Look how often the tude fucks up. How many people in this thread alone? Just think how often they fuck up altogether.
The last time I ordered from there they fucked up in my favour and sent me a couple of packs for free. I'm quitting while I'm ahead and never using that place again.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 11, 2012)

snodome said:


> so disappointing. i had a feeling this was the case. guess there is nothing i can do but bugger off.


Did you pay with a cc? Usually, that only happens if you mail the money. Sucks. Bodhi will make more eventually, and then we can both buy them.


----------



## snodome (Jul 11, 2012)

ya cc. wonder what criteria they use when they decide to screw someone over.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2012)

Not one single issue from the tude in 5 years....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

me too. no issues ever.
& i never pay for all that fag shawg either.
everything sent cheapest way , in breeders packs , no guarantee.

shows every time.

easily, i've ordered several dozen times (at least) from the 'tude , not a single fuck up. for me, its my go to place for gear.

im not on too many sites anymore ...& dont trust cannacollective or herbies ...& hate mr c(ock smoker) ...& despise EDIT ...& crazy to say , im even sick of e$ko's seeds.

leaves sea of seeds , the tude, and sannie.

& will not use gypsy nirvana cause he's cash only now.

i do trust hemp depot cause many fine farmers i know have ZERO drama w/ them there uncle fucking canadians.

wait... attitudes only fuck up ...my first pack of blue cheese having zero germ rate 

*now you guys are really gonna laugh* , cause that was 3 or 4 years ago... and i STILL crack a few blue cheese every now & then to satisfy my grow soul.

3 packs later (over 15 beans) & now into my 4th (3 left) & STILL zero germ rate on blue cheese.

now thats professinal seed making !

you need 20 packs of 5 to get a keeper... i mean seedling.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

urge to purge.

cracking the last of those blue cheese right now.

final 3 little beans to the wind !

wish me luck.


----------



## snodome (Jul 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not one single issue from the tude in 5 years....


 3yrs until today.
pretty much only butthurt that i got a song and dance about never having the seeds in stock in the first place. lame. i feel i am a reasonable understanding human being. give it to me straight doc(laura)


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

snodome said:


> got an email from attitude saying no space mountain for me. out of stock. so i called cuz i know i was one of the first through and they were in stock for another hr after i ordered. the lady on the phone said they never had them in the first place? anyone else or am i getting fuxored here?


They've pulled the same shit with me before (Bodhi Pure Kush x Uzbek) and yes, it really pissed me off. With the money they charge and obviously a pretty modern inventory system, there should be no excuse for fucking up like that... again and again....


----------



## wheezer (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, I ordered the Goji awhile back when it was in, but My package didn't make it. They are re-shipping my orderb today, and I got Moonwlk instead!! I think I'm really really happy bout that!


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

Would suck to have had a grape stomper Bx 1 fuck up... Well I guess a year later u would have a Bx 2... 

I sure hope my Bx 2's make it here, never know when GGG will drop more gs


----------



## genuity (Jul 11, 2012)

ok...............just asking
what makes one,want grape stomper?

have you smoked it befor,and now its in seed form,and you want it?
is it just the name that pulls one to it?
or,just cause one wants to be in the know?

just asking.
i mean i grew it,and the stomper og,and both are good,but that was it.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 11, 2012)

I have never had a problem with them either. But one thing I do is I only have the money in there that I spend. So there isn't any way for them to over charge me. But that is a double edged sword. Because yesterday I was trying add Bay11 and didn't have enough funds so I had to put them Back for another time. Knock on wood hopfuly I didn't just jinks myself. Oh shit...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 11, 2012)

Well first off for me was there description for GS was the first thing that caught my eye. Hight THC % then High Yeild made it seem it was a super plant. Then there was the price fair. Then there was the fact that they were sold out everywhere. And then the hype set in. And so after that I wanted to run the old Dumbo for myself. Also the mix of GS with OG made sense. So there u have from my prospective. Yes u have tested allot of GGG. Any thoughts on what u saw as the best they have to offer seeing how I have collected allot their gear. Here is my list if u dnt mind me asking.

GGG
Sun Maiden
Grape Stomper x Joe Og x2
Lemon Stomper x2
Bright Moments x2
LA Haze
Pepe La Chem
Pepe La Dank
Burgundy
NYC HP-13 bastards x 2
Cerberus
Haarlem
Good Ideas
and now GSbx2
And Mendo S...


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 11, 2012)

genuity said:


> ok...............just asking
> what makes one,want grape stomper?
> 
> have you smoked it befor,and now its in seed form,and you want it?
> ...


Between grow reports and smoke reports and pictures from test growers and customers alike... I feel I would like to try it.

I understand the hate against hyped strains but you need to remember its a crap shoot popping seeds, ya never know what u going to get... So if ur gs was just ok then u never got lucky. I've had tons of packs of strains that were hyped and supposed to be amazing and they were just , ok.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 11, 2012)

I have never tried it but would like too! I would purchase it based on what i have read and the fact that i like a variety in my garden. plus the lemon's don't do shit for me personally.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

sour grapes.
grape stomper.

for me would be the lineage vs the original connex (jojorizzo) & not so much the gage green factor.

its not like that cut is hard to get... cause it aint ...lets say in comparison to skywalker og which is hard to get.

& i've yet to see these "massive yielding" GS too. 

i'd like to try hazeman's elephant stomper , an interesting variation at an affordable $ , for sure.

plus clients would have orgasms & the shit would fly in 60 seconds ....cause "the word" is out there.

pot snobs , them fags be informed nowadays.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey fellas long time since I popped on here due to the security risks lately. My pc security keeps flaggin this site now.... anyways...

@Scar bro they both have the same Stomper cuts, from Jojo stock lol. And let me just say if your an indica toker then the GS really isn't gonna impress much but for the sativa connoisseurs she is something special. 

Limited batches keep the quality tight and when your not a super scale operation then space can be an issue especially when your keeping 1000's of plants in all stages of growth around. It's a lot of work and cost, think of your own growing costs and add to that what it would be costing to keep a much bigger operation going (lights, nutes, work) it all adds up. 
As for stock, it's in high demand and spread across more vendors now so keeping everyone happy takes more time. But if your after more power than the GS then maybe the Chemdawg OG "Next level" will be more appealing...































Pure chemmy funk stank, I just had to share these here with you guys


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey fellas long time since I popped on here due to the security risks lately. My pc security keeps flaggin this site now.... anyways...
> 
> @Scar bro they both have the same Stomper cuts, from Jojo stock lol. And let me just say if your an indica toker then the GS really isn't gonna impress much but for the sativa connoisseurs she is something special.
> 
> ...





Now that looks sweet.

Wish i could get some of that product around my parts....


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the Next Level will be my next purchase


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

best thing about skunk's pictures is the damask wallpaper in the background.

oh no, he's not a he, nope, but a blue haired ol' british lady that grow solid nugz around the clock.

my next gage grow is w/o a doubt "pepe le chem".

^ dem beans in the must grow stash just waiting... got chernyobl , bc roadkill , dizzle's c99 , romberry , jamacian me crazy (i know i know dickhead swerve) , green poison, nightmare kush, breeder choice anesthesia , jackberry , and a few others in that "to grow" sack as well.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 11, 2012)

4 packs of Sunshine Daydream and 2 packs left of Temple at the Tude...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Now im starting not to look like a dickhead haha Hmmm another GGG GSOG that was good not AWESOME exactly maa thoughts..


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuck the chem i say worst fuckin shit ever! Im a fruity man myself!


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 11, 2012)

I get tired of the fruity stuff after a while. I can't fucking wait to chop these a11s and flodawgs. The dawgs have anothe. 2 weeks at least. The a11s are gonna yield pretty good but the flodawgs are exploding. Cpmpared to my usual low yielding strains.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 11, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Fuck the chem i say worst fuckin shit ever! Im a fruity man myself!


fuck that.
you're high.

simple & cleanly put , chem is power.

just seek out a fruity chemmy cross.

like e$kobar's "blue chem" : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/BlueChem/Marshall_Seeds/

and to be honest , bunches of SUPER popular breeders/strains have chem in the mix... stuff from bodhi , gage , loompa , topdawg , & on & on.

actually, you love chem & dont know it


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 12, 2012)

Id have to say that out of my recent harvest TGA ao in there which is getting better with the cure my crazy miss hyde from samsara seeds (freebie neglected for the most part) is dank as funk and strong fucking high, i cant even type.


----------



## grandaddydank (Jul 12, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Has anyone here heard of using Dutch. Masters reverse to reverse Sex on male plants


according to a DM employee over email, Reverse is essentially female hormones in a bottle. It will NOT make male plants into females at all. Reverse is ONLY used on plants that are female, but have the possibility of going hermie. Or female plants showing some male flowers later in flower. Its really supposed to be a prophylactic, that you use as a preparation for flowering. You use once (w/saturator) day 1 of flower, once day 7 of flower, once day 14 of flower, and you're done. 

The Smoking Man

-

Lets all try and get along. Life is short.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> fuck that.
> you're high.
> 
> simple & cleanly put , chem is power.
> ...


Some people like stank mate...


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> I am growing more Esko gear, my usual crop of CR, and growing for the first time = Cheeseberry haze and BB#2.
> The CR is getting its butt kicked in yields by both CB & BB and I already know CR is a decent yielder.
> 
> The BB especially is producing donkey dicks and one pheno is as blue as they come. Cant wait to smoke it and I have over 25 beans left over


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 12, 2012)

*New at hemp depot from seekers of gentetic wisdom
Anyone ever hear of them?

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Seekers/SpaceQueen.html

Space Queen F3 *(Romulan x C99)
Indoor
Our Space Queens F3 comes from original stock found by Mos Cutty; he was shown a collection of beans that included these very rare F2&#8217;s by Vic High. 5 beans were acquired of that 4 germinated and used to create the F3&#8217;s. 2 males and 2 females were found the ladies included the Kush Queen phenotype, which is Romulan leaning, as well as a sativa phenotype which carries a rancid berry funk fuel smell. We have shared medz and images with peeps that have worked with original stock of this line and it all checks out. A complete grow journal was also done by Mos on an international forum which can be found with a quick Internet search. The preservation continues with F4&#8217;s of selected phenotypes on the way!
Excellent trichome production. 
Average to above average yields. 
Indoor flowering 8 -10 weeks


----------



## headbender (Jul 12, 2012)

a good selection off of four beans huh? seems a little ridiculous to me!


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 12, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Some people like stank mate...


Hey buck I am pretty sure I got pissed at you on another thread on RIU can't find the thread but wanted to say sorry. I have not been smoking and I have had a bad few weeks. Again my bad. One love I just went wack for a minute.

On another note USPS says my tude order came today. Can't wait to get home. I grabbed two packs of connesuir and got the unlucky dip promo too. Lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

GK, bro that made me chuckle lol you just know that my girls really love the homely vibe I got goin on for them with the wallpaper lol. Also have you seen my knitted pot warmers  I'm just too much of a stoner to strip down the walls first is all fella . 

@Buck Have you tried Killer Queen ?? She's got the fruity factor (tropical pineapples) and a power hit to match. This cuts a staple in my garden these days...















On DM Reverse here's a linky link with more info >>> http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=REVERSE, if anyones interested


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

i love your lab. wallpaper and all.

& your skill set. extraordinary.

the flowers you produce are so pretty !!!!

gay comment yes.
to smoke them with you... not gay.

i dream !!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Mad love for you GK bro' and one day we'll burn through some for sure. I'm hoping to visit the states at some point. I loves the banter,


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sup fellas, been off a few days i see the mighty drop is over lol hope all you guys got some goods 

Hey skunk glad to see your hanging around these parts!

My thoughts on the chem is its to prone to herm and im taking a back seat to it


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

i love me the chem... especially those loompa hybrids.

nasty strong! 

chem = yield & power.
& she passes those traits too.

taste... well once the two eyes are chinese & the third eye lifted ...who cares?

look an see how many bodhi crosses are chem based.

& if you take the back seat , mine as well jump to the rear real quick and try to get her pants off before 11pm 

*

subcool's clone thread. very helpful. not gonna learn much , guys like us.

but there are tweaks to be made! which i did. 

even added my own = powdered kelp mixed out in a gal jug 
you organic nerds got me thinking!!!

& very grateful for sites like this (even icfag) with huge depositories of information.

i've got roots !! so production going to resume VERY SOON.

today, seeing roots, im happy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Not saying im not going to keep trying other chem versions or breeders versions, im saying im passing on ggg chem crosses
for now. Nothing against gage in fact i got much love for gage, just going to wait for more stable chem releases


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

i think what its crossed with make all the difference. sannie's extrema... very stable. loompas diesel super stable. & some others ive fucked around with in my lab.

loompa = legend

if you can grab anything by him, do it.

yield is laughable with the female extrema pheno i had ...but the herb is ...WOW ....lemon power rocket fuel for the head.

i love it when my brain feels like "lift off" ! can smoke shit like that all day !!! big huge bleezies by myself. one. and the next spliff. add some hash. & one more please. 

roll quick, fingers keep moving, cause i stay hungry.

imo, chem is for the truest of true heads ...& for seasoned farmers w/ experience.

crosses ==> im over most that have no runs behind them. im sick of being tricked by breeders w/ top shelf lineage & slick write ups.

im sticking to the paradise, sweet seeds, & delicious seeds while i line up one last proven cut for the lab.

maybe i get lucky with this seed run. hoping this allkush or skunk #1 runs it ...wild like the wind.

& blue cheese cracked with TWO got TAILS & one dud. transplanting in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.

ow wait... gotta smoke this hash first


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

doubled up , in case you aint reading subby's hermi thread.

package dealing ...by subcool


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 12, 2012)

finally got my reply from tude...said they gonna reship my last order that was guaranteed,,,very happy for this, i just need a diff method to get them to me
my last order had elephant stomper, rmh, pk x xuzbek, sunshine daydream, snow goddess
sad part is the snow goddess is the only one they have in stock


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> doubled up , in case you aint reading subby's hermi thread.
> 
> package dealing ...by subcool


just ordered my bottle


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guess im going to get this reverse! GUd you convised me lol


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 12, 2012)

I have come to the concensus i will make up my own mind on what breeders to run.Every thread something different sub's shit is bomb next thread his shit is worthless same with everyone else except Bodhi haven't seen any1 put down his gear yet!!!All strains will hermie it's a marijuanna genetic trait so using that to put down someone's gear is pointless!Everyone going to have favorite's and not everyone can grow so take what info you get with a grain of salt .My white widow hermied on me wasn't GHS fault it was mine my room is hot as hell but i'm not going to blame them because of it actually it outgrowing everything else 2 to 1


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

i'll send you some of this bottle.
i used it on my strains  cause everything i made taste just like bananas too.

nowadays you pay $100 for 10 & still need this shit.

save that $ for some handiwipes to toss after cleaning all that pollen off your gear.

5 pulls later clients be like "you got seeds in my cron , dude , gimme my money back"

i treat my gear like a baby bottom. 
& pollen is like green mushy nasty baby poo.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 12, 2012)

Need a serious rank stank dank 56 day YEILDER opinions welcome. Feel free to porn it up!! Thank you SM!! Just down right fire!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2012)

I could really use some ultra dank smoke.
But alas my state sucks for bud anymore.
Guess its back to hard drugs or alcohol again.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> I have come to the concensus i will make up my own mind on what breeders to run.Every thread something different sub's shit is bomb next thread his shit is worthless same with everyone else except Bodhi haven't seen any1 put down his gear yet!!!All strains will hermie it's a marijuanna genetic trait so using that to put down someone's gear is pointless!Everyone going to have favorite's and not everyone can grow so take what info you get with a grain of salt .My white widow hermied on me wasn't GHS fault it was mine my room is hot as hell but i'm not going to blame them because of it actually it outgrowing everything else 2 to 1



Ina way yes its in its genetics BUT! How far down the genetic tree is it? And this boils down to (stability) having
a un-stable line and breeding with it cause it yields good or is super fire is BS! Where there failing to elliminate
these un-stable strains is during testing or the lack off! Testing of the parents and the crosses is the only way!
and not just a few tests, multi test in many diff growers rooms are needed! What work for one might not for others.
this process is only done by a very few! Breeders why? I say there lazy and money hungry! People bitch about ggg
not flooding the market with goods! Well a good amount of ther beans go to testing then the leftovers hit the shelve
for you and I. This to me is great bis, bodhi does the same thing! Thus things are limited. Any of the breeders that are
flooding the markets also have people flooding the forums with wtf threads my seeds hermied lol. The hype is only do
to gear being limited and it being uber dank!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 12, 2012)

I know u prob. Already saw this HR I found this interesting and cool.

SoCalSeeds


.This is one thing everyone wants to know about when it comes to our genetics so we made this thread to clear things up and inform


Yes friends, we do have a Pure ChemD male with NO Rez genetics involved and no hybridizing to get it. The ChemD line from Elite Genetics was made from a Pure ChemD male from femanized seeds. Yes, there is no such thing as true female seeds. Elite back-crossed this male (if you can call it that) to the ChemD clone. He then grew out those seeds and chose another worthy male and did a second BX (again, if you can call it that). That is how only ChemD genetics made the seeds RD used and again crossed back to the ChemD Clone for BX3. Never an out-cross and as we showed in photos below, the male we have is not a hermaphrodite. Stable and pure ChemD genetics, nothing else involved ever.<br /


When RD joined forces with Elite Genetics, the Chem Projects is what he was to work on. Left with the projects and no Elite, (I'm sure we all know what happened to him by now) RD made a new generation (BX if you will) to the ChemD mom/clone from a stunning male he found in the ChemD line from Elite Genetics for the BX3 or what is currently known as the SoCal Dawg. But not really a BX because these are pure ChemD genetics from the get go as explained above. With this amazing male we saw no reason to leave out any of our elite clones from being knocked up by him. We have made plenty of ChemD male crosses and certainly something for everyone. First attachment is a pic. of him is full bloom with Casey Jones, MSS and ChemD elites get'n knocked up by him.


Hope this answers any question about how we got a pure ChemD male. Just to make sure folks are clear on the stability of this male, he was put through the most rigorous stress test of any plant we have ever abused. He was flowered than put into 24hr darkness for a few days. Then 24 light for a few days. He was heat stressed and cold stressed. He was beat up and broken, under-watered and over-watered. Then, as a final test, he was taken from indoors to outdoors. Under bright SoCal sunshine for a few days, and back indoors again. Attached are some, very close up and reveling, pic's after all this and you can see, although week and not producing the male flower he could due to all the stress, there are NO female flowers/hairs anywhere. He is as solid as a rock! Keep it green friends


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Hell', always good to see you mate. I'll tell you though mate, 100% I never had a hermie 'Chem' X yet and I've ran CC's Deadhead OG lol. 99% of hermies are enviromental or feeding stress on the part of the growers. Treat those bitches right and they'll put out the goods like any other. If you run Diesel & OGK you gotta try at least one Chem X at least once mate. Pure powers outta stanky dank flowers.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 12, 2012)

I like stanky dank flowers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I know u prob. Already saw this HR I found this interesting and cool.
> 
> SoCalSeeds
> 
> ...


And again as stated above the did rigorous stress tests and testing! Something many others are failing to do


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey Hell', always good to see you mate. I'll tell you though mate, 100% I never had a hermie 'Chem' X yet and I've ran CC's Deadhead OG lol. 99% of hermies are enviromental or feeding stress on the part of the growers. Treat those bitches right and they'll put out the goods like any other. If you run Diesel & OGK you gotta try at least one Chem X at least once mate. Pure powers outta stanky dank flowers.


I feel yah skunk but my room is a lab not a growroom lol enviromentis top notch temps never swing more than 5f between
night or day, zero light leaks. Humitity is 40% night or day, and feeding is never in the to much range! The chem x i ran was
In the range of 750 to 800 ppm in ready grow soil, and all x4 phenos i got at day 52 hermied out  and spewed pollen everywhere.
im glad your geting good results skunk maybe il get lucky on my next batch of chem x beans. I did save cuts off the mendo
and force og and there in bloom to so a recap on the testing is underway due to the fact i had to cut early.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with what your saying HR and you hit the nail on the head with the non-testing going on right now.Purple is the rage suddenly every breeder got 5 purple strains within 6 months and calling them stable yeah i call bullshit!.That was a interesting article on the chem. Might look into that a little further as The skunkmunkie said i like me some stanky danky flowa's


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

not long ago somebody posted a chem daddy on here.
that shit was amazing.

*

when i test gear for a breeder : one overwater & one light schedule fuckup (@ dif times) gotta go in the mix

its what happens in real life.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> not long ago somebody posted a chem daddy on here.
> that shit was amazing.
> 
> *
> ...


I agree gud testing needs to be more that just a grow a plant start to finish.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 12, 2012)

I just want something worth while in that time frame was hoping someone could shed some light on it from experiance. I have purple ECsD that is super dank but yeild is only medium. But she def good at 56. Anyway thought I would ask the knowledge kings.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

i check em with a flashlight several times too.

*

do those green coated cfl bulbs (party bulbs or some shit) at home creepo work for night peeping ?

are they okay to use?

i need.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yah green light is ok to use


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I just want something worth while in that time frame was hoping someone could shed some light on it from experiance. I have purple ECsD that is super dank but yeild is only medium. But she def good at 56. Anyway thought I would ask the knowledge kings.


Off hand i dont know of a 50 to 56 day one that fits yield and quality, i have a goodone but its not on the market lol
would have to make fem seeds to get it out to people


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats why they're in testing Hell' and also why your a reliable tester too mate as you got your op dialed in tight. The story of the chem comes from bag seed bud so there is intersexing in traits hidden in with the genes to be aware of, I may just have been lucky but so far mines all been positive exp'. But try a tested chem variety mate, from any reliable source. Topdawgs the way to go if you can score them for uber chem's. 
With any test gear though always be vigilent and treat 'em mean to keep 'em keen.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 12, 2012)

GK
I am gonna try that double white.How many beans would you get to find a nice mom?

Whats your recomendation from paradise and dinafem? 
I have never even smoked chem D.
I did grow eskos choco mix nycd cross.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks HR ya to good to be true. Yep Green Party Bulbs all the way for me too. Just in one if those little cheepo light reflectors. Used to have the green flood light and they were to heavy hot and Burt out all the time. Dnt miss that shit. But knock on wood I never have any herm issues. On anything I've ever ran. And the truth is I've over feed under feed and sure as hell been way to hot at Times. I've just always made sure to use a green light keep light leaks to a minim And that's about it. Shit I've even had light leaks but most of the time I get a FT or some lose buds but nothing herm. I know nobody likes a bragger  Now I do have a box on my rooms that if the power goes out or reaches a certine temp. It's shuts everything down. Then total darkness until I manually reset the timer and turn everything back on. Maybe out of wack timers could be the main cause. You know on and off at the wrong times. Just my two cents. I know I ain't ran as much as u guys that's a fact.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

my alphadawg cut is pure chem leaning. its almost all chemmy goodness.

lucky me, i found a keeper in 3 double white beans. 
seems like two phenos. ww leaning. gws leaning.

the ww leaning tastes WAY better. 
both are dank as fuck.

dinafem = so far nothing to the finish line.
got ww & blue widow cracked just to see if im retarded or its my lab.

paradise : allkush, acid , sensistar , magic bud , pandora, bella donna, & some others.

allkush i got going. supposed cola maker. nice for the tables.
looks great so far too.


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey gud I seen some green bulbs at greners.com no experience with them though 

Hey twisted there's a 45 day super skunk cut in cali I'd like to grab probably fit your needs let you know if I'm able todo anything with it


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 12, 2012)

xyz101 said:


> Hey gud I seen some green bulbs at greners.com no experience with them though
> 
> Hey twisted there's a 45 day super skunk cut in cali I'd like to grab probably fit your needs let you know if I'm able todo anything with it


Sweet sounds like a plan. Xyz...And hey those green led headband things dnt waist ur time with those damn things suck! They just fall apart all the time then the damn LEDs go out. Not mention how fast 16 green LEDs eat the batteries. Truth they arnt bright either Take it from a guy lives half his life in the dark. just heads up....


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks twisted what about this bulb? http://www.greners.com/stealth-grow-green-nite-light.html says green led but may be bullshit lol I know your a led master heh


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 12, 2012)

Is Alphadog from Sweet seeds?
I also just popped some Kollosus from Sannie. I need to grow this pack of Anesthesia and all the jackberry crosses I got as freebies


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

no, alphakronik.

she's only staying for one more go ...a fall scrog sesh under 500w of MH in an extra tent i have.

*

kollosus probably make buckets as the name suggests. 

i need to run some more jackberry too. 
got 20 f3 need to find that green jack leaning pheno again.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Hey buck I am pretty sure I got pissed at you on another thread on RIU can't find the thread but wanted to say sorry. I have not been smoking and I have had a bad few weeks. Again my bad. One love I just went wack for a minute.
> 
> On another note USPS says my tude order came today. Can't wait to get home. I grabbed two packs of connesuir and got the unlucky dip promo too. Lol


Hydgrow no offense taken mate i have the odd bad day too man we all do!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> GK, bro that made me chuckle lol you just know that my girls really love the homely vibe I got goin on for them with the wallpaper lol. Also have you seen my knitted pot warmers  I'm just too much of a stoner to strip down the walls first is all fella .
> 
> @Buck Have you tried Killer Queen ?? She's got the fruity factor (tropical pineapples) and a power hit to match. This cuts a staple in my garden these days...
> 
> ...


Now thats my kinda bud bro! Thanks Skunk we had some ordered and they got lost in the system guess i might have to try again!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Hydgrow no offense taken mate i have the odd bad day too man we all do!


Thats the truth right there!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats the truth right there!


Its usually when i dont have any bongs round the joint too lol!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it just me or does bodhi's shit look as nice dryed and cured as it does alive lol??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 12, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Is it just me or does bodhi's shit look as nice dryed and cured as it does alive lol??
> 
> View attachment 2252781View attachment 2252782


Fire right there, love to twist up one of those


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

Makes me quiver.. Lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 12, 2012)

Grew out two Blueberry Headband fems from Emerald Triangle, got 2 different phenos. One is a nice chunky yielder, smells like blueberry, bubba/hash, and og kush. Tastes like sweet blueberry, hash, and skunk. Finished in 10 weeks and is some of the best smoke I've had. The high is very mood lifting and happy but at the same time stoned to the bone. Real potent like some good OG.

The other pheno I got is pretty low yielding like p98 bubba, smells like blueberry diesel, and tastes like blueberry diesel. Finished in 7 1/2 weeks. Gets me stoned to the bone, but isn't a fun and interesting high like the other pheno and not quite as potent. Both phenos make me feel like I'm wearing a zorro mask or some shit and numbs my front teeth a little bit.

Pheno 1 (uber dank keeper)
































Pheno 2


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 12, 2012)

looks yummy man!


----------



## xyz101 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice capt! Looks like emeralds legit time to put them on my to do list they claim to use alot of old school genetics a mix they use a black afghan that sounds interesting and seen some proper cherry og on another site


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> urge to purge.
> 
> cracking the last of those blue cheese right now.
> 
> ...


That's me with Barney's can't get one of his beans to crack to save my life!And very dank captain what kinda light you grow under (bulb make)


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice Capt. Love anything that has a blue berry flav. To it.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn you Capt.!!! I have all but 2-3 strains from Emerald and BlueberryH is one of em. Damz you!! Now I will have to buy them next order. 

Also missing the royal purple kush, and I think something with cherry in the name fro E.T.


** For my attitude order I got FemaleSeeds C99 ( I know it's no dizzle99 I know!) and a pack of ConnesuerGenetics SSSDH and for the lucky dip chemmy jones. And three Freebies G13 cheese,G13 blue widow, and one I forgot.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks compradres. @mojo 1000w sunmaster hps bulb/cool tube


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 12, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> That's me with Barney's can't get one of his beans to crack to save my life!And very dank captain what kinda light you grow under (bulb make)


would you believe it ! even the dud cracked.
3 in coco & on a heat mat  nice. basically 3 for 15 & already feeling like a winner.

threw my spacedawg into flower im sick of that bitch already. 

gonna mom the alphadawg for a minute. my needs just changed given a special elite gift was just promised gudkarma. 

here, there, & everywhere, luv you fuckers!!!!

maybe fall scrog blue dream clones in 15 gals of coco & perlite tote style. veg like 45 days from rooted child. & 500w of mh start to finish. mix in a little meal of bone & blood. worm castings. bury a tube in the coco so's i can funnel up & "water low" like soma does.

organi-nerds im reading.
im listening !!!!


imma bust the flip around halloween dressed like bob ross ... "happy little trees".
[youtube]i3RYOawNITs[/youtube]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 12, 2012)

sick of spacedawg? are u f*ckin crazy?

dudes up here be smokin that dawg like its crack. makes your teeth numb and shit.

i mean for real dawg dat blue dream is nice i hear.. but it never made it to the northern tip of the triangle. might just be as well, since the mother fuckin batcave had to pack up and move out for a bit.

t'was a good thing too. cops was crawlin all over gotham like a mite at Hazey's place, or a crab in a hookers thong. damn I cant wait till mither fuckin Jenks himself comes in here and blows me away with his elite cab. 

fuck the haters. y'all never kill the bat. that fucking whore came close tho. close call for sure. good thing i gotta sketchy friend.

shit got slung. things never ended up too bad. KAB was right about that a11. fucking wow.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 13, 2012)

Love it, Bob Ross is from my home town.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome back Drank! Fuck bitches. I knew you'd figure a way out.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 13, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Damn you Capt.!!! I have all but 2-3 strains from Emerald and BlueberryH is one of em. Damz you!! Now I will have to buy them next order.
> 
> Also missing the royal purple kush, and I think something with cherry in the name fro E.T.
> 
> ...


I got their ssog, lcog, tk, rpk, b76 and mk
I also just harvested a c99 from female seeds and my pheno is a keeper for sure. Straight pineapple, dog poo, skunk, incense sandalwood yummy goodness.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Welcome back Drank! Fuck bitches. I knew you'd figure a way out.


2nd that


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Has anyone here heard of using Dutch. Masters reverse to reverse Sex on male plants


It doesnt work like that. Use it in combination with DM Saturator. This will help prevent male flowers on female plants and also help female plants to not produce seed if lightly touched by pollin. I use it on hermi prone genetics. Although I really wished I used them this grow. Had 2 plants of different Haze genetics throw out a male sack. If I had used the DM R&S that may have stopped it from happening.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Grew out two Blueberry Headband fems from Emerald Triangle, got 2 different phenos. One is a nice chunky yielder, smells like blueberry, bubba/hash, and og kush. Tastes like sweet blueberry, hash, and skunk. Finished in 10 weeks and is some of the best smoke I've had. The high is very mood lifting and happy but at the same time stoned to the bone. Real potent like some good OG.
> 
> The other pheno I got is pretty low yielding like p98 bubba, smells like blueberry diesel, and tastes like blueberry diesel. Finished in 7 1/2 weeks. Gets me stoned to the bone, but isn't a fun and interesting high like the other pheno and not quite as potent. Both phenos make me feel like I'm wearing a zorro mask or some shit and numbs my front teeth a little bit.
> 
> ...



Damn Captain! That Blueberry Headband looks like the perfect plant to breed with my Sweet n' Sour Blueberry! We have to connect somehow and get these two together. I would never say this if it wasnt gonna create the best BB hybrid in the world! Ive never thought this before about anyones plant. Until now. If it wasnt gonna create something wicked special I wouldnt even bother. But Cap.... These two have to meet!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm sure that would churn up a mighty fine strain. I'm in MI.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

Man I ordered Socal's Giesel from the seed depot a month ago. They sent me Socal Dawg (chem d) instead. Which isn't bad at all, just not what I ordered. So I contacted JB, he said he'd take care of it. Fast forward to today, I got my package, but low and behold, MORE chem d! Fuck! I just want what I ordered man, is that too much to ask for? So I emailed him back and told him. Maybe he'll pay more attention to detail this time.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, hope he straightens shit out for you.

Got my package from Canna Collective yesterday. DJ was quick to get me my tracking number, and delivery was fast enough about 2 weeks. The packaging was discreet and I would say I'll be happy to make another purchase from cc.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> sick of spacedawg? are u f*ckin crazy?
> 
> dudes up here be smokin that dawg like its crack. makes your teeth numb and shit.
> 
> ...


you go monster drank. 

yes fuck those bitches & snitches. 
may their heads roll & their guts rot in the blazing summer sun.
may their mothers see them in beastiality porn getting long dong from a race horse.

spacedawg aint gone. we took 5 cuts.
she's solo cup living while i reorganize the flow.

SD rooted cuts to flower arent working in my space... which means that veg more than 3 to 5 days is necessary. some strains just dont SOG perfectly. some do.

so gudkarma needs to figure out an alternative ...cause the testers are not looking like i thought they would ...& kinda not working in my setup ...& kinda look like one zip a cut is 10 to 14 days of veg if not more.

she'd be a side strain & not a regular rotation bitch.
i need regular reliable rotation whores.

4 testers, i got them running single cola (no topping) and they aint impressing.

whatever it takes to get 4 fat moms in my tent producing the type of cuts (& stretch) needed i gotta do... blue dream & double white stay.

everything else is suspect. 

stay safe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
glad you're okay !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waddup (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. are those blueberry from fem seeds or reg. curious to know


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 13, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope he straightens shit out for you.
> 
> Got my package from Canna Collective yesterday. DJ was quick to get me my tracking number, and delivery was fast enough about 2 weeks. The packaging was discreet and I would say I'll be happy to make another purchase from cc.


What'd you get?



gudkarma said:


> SD rooted cuts to flower arent working in my space... which means that veg more than 3 to 5 days is necessary. some strains just dont SOG perfectly. some do.
> 
> so gudkarma needs to figure out an alternative ...cause the testers are not looking like i thought they would ...& kinda not working in my setup ...& kinda look like one zip a cut is 10 to 14 days of veg if not more.
> 
> ...


That 707 headband looks like a great sog strain. Wonder if it would work.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2012)

surely. 
she would be sweet & a beaster.
some reason the cuts i had didnt want to live in the lab... that cunt & i have this twisted rapport 

& more 707 cuts is pretty much just a private message away. 
that easy.

@ 10wks though ....not good for the 4 table every two week rotation 

im about anything 8 weeks (9 tops , 7 weeks mo' better) , cola throwing , reliable , clonable , and easy in veg.

critical+ , skunk #1 , durban , something newfangled , i couldnt care less.

im down to 2 legit mothers ...blue dream , double white & two in solo cups ...spacedawg , alphadawg (mine as well call my AD chem d cause no other genes seem present).

& alphadawg has the problem of NOT making rock hard nugs... a trait i cant stand!


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 13, 2012)

Alien Napalm OG. I chose it over the others because it has been worked more than his other lines

Tahoe OG x Alien Kush = Tahoe Alien
Tahoe Alien x Alien Kush = Napalm OG
Napalm OG x Tahoe Alien = Alien Napalm OG

I know the $150 price tag turns some people away, and the way his past auctions have gone down, idc it looks dank. And DJ included a freebie pack of 10 Northern Lights x Black Rose regs which is cool because I've wanted to try nl since I started growing. fuck the tudes auto freebie garbage


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to make my own napalm og with alien fire and Tahoe og and do 4 generations then auction it why not right.
Im not knocking the dude but I have every strain in that cross so for me to buy it is senseless to me. But 150 isn't bad at all compared to those 1000 he was asking before for vAulted gear.


----------



## sonofdust (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm sure that would churn up a mighty fine strain. I'm in MI.


Capt. Your avatar looks just like an ole friend of ming that passed away two months back, He to was from MI.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 13, 2012)

lol the 1000 fruity pebble og isn't shit compared to the 5000 starfighters god damn!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 13, 2012)

Sup drank. Glad to see you r safe. Been worried. I told u that a11g would be good taken early. Bodhi advised me to throw a blue dream in there with my a11g male, so I will. Had a rough ass week and the plants suffered badly cause of it. Got stuck outta town and my a/c quit working. Didn't lose everything but shit got fucked up. I'm ready for winter and donkey dicks.

Oh yeah I forgot I'm getting the daywrecker too.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 13, 2012)

following this guy for years now...

[video=youtube;qtVfTdQH39c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVfTdQH39c&amp;feature=context-chv[/video]


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 13, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Alien Napalm OG. I chose it over the others because it has been worked more than his other lines
> 
> Tahoe OG x Alien Kush = Tahoe Alien
> Tahoe Alien x Alien Kush = Napalm OG
> ...


I'd buy alien gear and buy from CC again too. I really wanted the tahoe alien bubblegum, but it never made it to CC. The prices on his first drop were steep, but I'm willing to bet he has more fire in his stables than 99% of the other breeders out there selling seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a bet I'm wiling to take.. Better than 99% ofpeopele selling seeds now. Have you tried the other 99% to make that claim that claim is steeper than his price for sure!


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> following this guy for years now...
> 
> [video=youtube;qtVfTdQH39c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVfTdQH39c&amp;feature=context-chv[/video]


I show that video to my friends all the time when we just sitting around getting baked.

Koma is the shit I really wish he would put up more videos than he does.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 13, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> I show that video to my friends all the time when we just sitting around getting baked.
> 
> Koma is the shit I really wish he would put up more videos than he does.



yea bro following him since oregonkush
he recently added a new video about a Cali Connection run he's doing


----------



## blissfest (Jul 13, 2012)

Went 12 for 12 on a pack of Pisces Candy Queen, JimmyNitz did good

http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?709-Pisces-Genetics-in-action

Gonna soak a pack of 303 Bio-Diesel tonight,


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Went 12 for 12 on a pack of Pisces Candy Queen, JimmyNitz did good
> 
> http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?709-Pisces-Genetics-in-action
> 
> Gonna soak a pack of 303 Bio-Diesel tonight,


I hope you get what you order, I've been having issues with that place.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## wheezer (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Thanks compradres. @mojo 1000w sunmaster hps bulb/cool tube


looks like yours came out prettier than mine.....mine was Headband heavy all the way around....much better than the pic there shows, you know my pics suck for the most part. I had 3 females, but 2 of em' hermied out in week 4. This one didn't have a single one.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I hope you get what you order, I've been having issues with that place.


What kinda issues?


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 13, 2012)

My problem with tsd is their packaging. It isn't very discreet imo and who ever wraps their shit in tape does it like a 5 year old kid's art project. I also got an odd feeling when JB posted a message and said he found 9 packs of Arctic Fallout in his seed fridge. But when you checked their stock inventory it said they have 11. I asked him where the difference in numbers came from and he couldn't answer. Too sketchy for my tastes. 

I got a good laugh when I noticed that Chili's is advertising on RIU, saying ''It's better than Chinese." Whoever does their marketing probably thought they struck gold finding a site full of stoners with a bad case of the munchies.


----------



## John12 (Jul 13, 2012)

anyone know if there is a reputable spot that has gsbx2 in stock? attitude played me at four in the morning when i woke up to them not having them and going back to sleep at 4:05 only to wake at 6 and see them but when i put my order in the checkout and tried to pay they said they were all out! FML


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2012)

feeling much better now!

& got a full old school dome/tray of double white showing too


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2012)

id like to pay for a banner ad that notes "these ads all suck".

dungeon & dragon sword shop
nasty chilli's
kraft foods & el sabor latino!
the download & play crap

few tampon ads , little DEA banner , & we'll be set.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 13, 2012)

Chosen DJ has just contacted me and said he has shipped my gear and he will send me tracking # tonight or in am. Fingers crossed. 


That's sucks KaB been there bro. I got back up capacitor, compressor , and fan moter just in case. And have heat temp controllers set for 95 so if that bitch goes out no damage. Learned that shit the hard way for sure.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

blissfest said:


> What kinda issues?


They sent me the wrong pack of seed twice in a row. I ordered Giesel, they sent me Socal Dawg. Emailed jb, he said he'd take care of it, got my shit today and it was another pack of socal dawg. So I emailed jb again and he responded and said he was really sorry, and that he would have to see whats up with his employees. So he's taking care of it, a good dude that JB is.. But I think he needs to apply few headlocks and sleeper holds over there.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> They sent me the wrong pack of seed twice in a row. I ordered Giesel, they sent me Socal Dawg. Emailed jb, he said he'd take care of it, got my shit today and it was another pack of socal dawg. So I emailed jb again and he responded and said he was really sorry, and that he would have to see whats up with his employees. So he's taking care of it, a good dude that JB is.. But I think he needs to apply few headlocks and sleeper holds over there.


You obviously get to keep the beans yeh? If so i wouldnt be complaining 3 packs for the price one yewww!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah kinda. I don't like growing shit that I didn't pick out and I really want giesel, which is why I ordered it.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^^^^ Sell the Motherfuckers then... Fuck man i definitely wouldnt be complainin!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^^ Most of em love the chem here hahaha!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

That's you. What the fuck you want me to do, put a craigslist ad up for them? Come on now.
And actually the only complaining I did was here out of frustration that I still don't have what I ordered. I simply informed JB of the mix up and he offered to replace them. I didn't ask not once.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 13, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's you. What the fuck you want me to do, put a craigslist ad up for them? Come on now.


Yeh i its the time fuck around bro i know.. Some people aren't happy with free shit IDK why lol


----------



## j.b (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what happened with this order, but Captn. will get the Giesel re-shipped to him on Monday morning with a tracking number. 

In the mean time, some of those SoCal Dawg beans could make a very nice gift for a fellow grower in need  

- J.B


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone live by Saginaw MI want some beans? Free Socal Dawg (chem d) regs. Get em while they're hot.
You could even have a bean feast.

[video=youtube;KCWGCcBwUqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCWGCcBwUqY[/video]


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 13, 2012)

Sea of Seeds is having a 20% off sale this weekend
promo code = server20


*Name**Options**Quantity**Cost* 




Double White Option 1: *feminised*
Option 2: *5*
 USD $53.38  




2x Kandy Kush Reg n/a1FREE 




1x Cropi-Canna Raspberry Mandarin Fem n/a1FREE 




1x Cropi-Canna Orange Tangerine Fem n/a1FREE 




1x Cropi Canna Orange Grapefruit Reg n/a1FREE 




1x Cropi-Canna Golden Grapefruit Reg n/a1FREE  *Sub Total**USD $53.28*   *Discount (20.00%)**-USD $10.68*   *Total**USD $42.63*      


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 13, 2012)

Better than ever dudes. Someone needs to contact Sour at nettics and tell him his shit went out late cuz I had an emergency. Please? lol

I'll be rockin shit at the end of the month, right after my court date. Things are going swell. Better than I expected. There's no reason everything shouldn't be fan fucking tastic from here on out with a new handle and a new thread. The old me is dead. Fuck the girl that tried to ruin me. I have a restraining order and that bitch got put in jail just for trying to fuck with me. I am an evil vindictive son of a bitch when anyone threatens my quality of life. 

Still slingin on a friday tho. Cash money.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Better than ever dudes. Someone needs to contact Sour at nettics and tell him his shit went out late cuz I had an emergency. Please? lol
> 
> I'll be rockin shit at the end of the month, right after my court date. Things are going swell. Better than I expected. There's no reason everything shouldn't be fan fucking tastic from here on out with a new handle and a new thread. The old me is dead. Fuck the girl that tried to ruin me. I have a restraining order and that bitch got put in jail just for trying to fuck with me. I am an evil vindictive son of a bitch when anyone threatens my quality of life.
> 
> Still slingin on a friday tho. Cash money.


Glad its working out for yah!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2012)

nice. 
new handle is like new money.
i just did that too... my new identity is over at icmag.

just reading the forums no posting (i "read" the playboy too) cause they ban fucktards like me over there 

you're free & clear & just behind the 8 ball , mr. drank? was it that bait you were buttering?

maybe that bitch who tried to do you will choke on a toxic jizz load or two in the near future. 
news break. rat found dead. hotel bathroom. cum in belly. new in package magnum condoms & zannies everywhere. story at 5 !

herbal gods, fine dank nugz, chalice to the dome.
let us pray.

i cracked some jackberry x ko kush in celebration. 
5 regs to the shot glass away.

had ko kush f3s in my hand but alas my lab is just not ready for such goodness.

oppps. 10pm. lights on. 
pooooooof. im gone.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2012)

Got my mr majestic today thanks to bog


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 13, 2012)

I let him know for you Drank


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 13, 2012)

not saying whats what... 

drank 

maybe kinda make sure your other other is clean of PMs, you can make the general & privacy settings more secure ... for example, you need to be a friend just to see the account, & delete your friends list.

i pulled spacedawg outta flower just for you


----------



## wheezer (Jul 14, 2012)

j.b said:


> I'm not sure what happened with this order, but Captn. will get the Giesel re-shipped to him on Monday morning with a tracking number.
> 
> In the mean time, some of those SoCal Dawg beans could make a very nice gift for a fellow grower in need
> 
> - J.B


I'll take em' sticky me me me.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 14, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I'll take em' sticky me me me.....


Pm me, we'll figure something out.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 14, 2012)

Had a bunch of trim filling up my freezer (needed to free up some space for Tombstone Pizzas and Haagen Dazs pints) so I made my first attempt last night at making bubble hash. I bought a bunch of equipment a month or so back and the dude threw in a 5 gallon set of "Sean's 1000 watt" bubble bags... figured why the hell not??! 













It was a really fun process and not hard to do at all. The online instructions I used were intimidating, but that was because I found the steps to be redundant in most cases. 60 something steps could easily have been knocked down by half.

*Vaping this shit with a soldering iron = WINNING!!!*


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 14, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> It doesnt work like that. Use it in combination with DM Saturator. This will help prevent male flowers on female plants and also help female plants to not produce seed if lightly touched by pollin. I use it on hermi prone genetics. Although I really wished I used them this grow. Had 2 plants of different Haze genetics throw out a male sack. If I had used the DM R&S that may have stopped it from happening.


Found another who had Nevile tell him personaly that he uses dM reverse to reverse clones of his males to select the one that's the best....

I appears to be true.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 14, 2012)

yea whoever has my dawgie and my princess please hold on tight for a couple weeks. as far as the old acct.. my only concern was posting new content and "the bitch" doing google image searches. its about all she knows how to do. my PMs are all gone long time ago. 

the fact that i like to pull dank out of the dirt was never mentioned or reported to anyone as far as my knowledge, i was just being precautious. piggies were here for other reasons. and thats all that needs 2 b said. fuck that junkie bitch tho. she will get hers. trust me. 

Ill wait a short time, kleenex viva soak, timewreck qush lemmonlarry party. No one got nothin on me. But officer, please come in? Would you like a cup of coffee, 2 sugars and a jizz shot in the cream? This is a family-friendly home. 

Tga Bodhi fam.. fuck yea.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 14, 2012)

64 rooted.

need only 12 cuts per drop.

life
is 
good!
and i be
back in production
by next week for sure.

even took a few spacedawg cuts cause at this point they can be FIM'd and vegged for a few weeks.

not SOGable straight up... that SD ... but damn if she didnt 2x stretch the last few nights.

cats. catty. fuck your cat face. & stop stealing my nugz fucker.
i shot the sherrif comes to mc cat dude & his crazy cat self.
took my last plush nug & beat it around the house.
now shit is all full of cat hair & dryer lint. 

you know that its under the dryer right?
5 sec rule dont apply there.

just chillin with dust bunnies.
wtf furry dude?


----------



## headbender (Jul 15, 2012)

what up drank glad to see ya back i was getting worried wasnt the same without ya brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we love you man! lol


----------



## headbender (Jul 15, 2012)

and if your dry in the gear department it shouldnt be hard to track some down


----------



## headbender (Jul 15, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Found another who had Nevile tell him personaly that he uses dM reverse to reverse clones of his males to select the one that's the best....
> 
> I appears to be true.


doesnt seem like youd get a good example but whatever!!!! sounds like bs to me im sure someone like neville has the skills to choose a male without reversing its sex which sounds ridiculous!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 15, 2012)

i know a few breeders that use it, dutch master reverse and yes they also use Dm saturator

didnt know its also reccomended to keep a male from expressing, nice


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i know a few breeders that use it, dutch master reverse and yes they also use Dm saturator
> 
> didnt know its also reccomended to keep a male from expressing, nice


would it work with AN Wet Betty instead of saturator ???


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 15, 2012)

im not sure what DM saturator is, but im sure its on the same level


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 15, 2012)

Reverse doesn't even work 100% of the time on herms, I don't see how it can reverse a straight male. 



SCARHOLE said:


> Found another who had Nevile tell him personaly that he uses dM reverse to reverse clones of his males to select the one that's the best....
> 
> I appears to be true.


----------



## headbender (Jul 15, 2012)

i think you got it wrong samwell he means it will turn a male into a female so the breeder could verify its dankness without growing his kids.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 15, 2012)

hey, guys im thinking about getting these seeds (for breeding, and they're low price, good quality and the freebies give me shivers )
all ordered from seaofseeds.com
Sagarmatha Seeds:
10x reg "Gardener's Choice" Mixpack
these are all freebies:
1x fem Boulder Bubblegum (Mostly Sativa)
1x fem auto Double Diesel Ryder (Lowryder x NYC Diesel)
1x fem Strawberry Fields (Strawberry Cough Variety)
Reserva Privada Seeds:
2x reg Kandy Kush (OG Kush x Trainwreck)
Cropi Canna Seeds:
1x fem Raspberry Mandarin
1x reg Golden Grapefruit
1x reg Orange Grapefruit
1x fem Orange Tangerine
___________________________________
14x reg Seeds
5x fem Seeds
___________________________________ 
Total 31.13 (with 11% discount code "rollitup")


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm also especially looking forward to the reg kandy kush which is og kush x trainwreck, i would love to do some breeding with it and maybe cross some heavy indica in there, northern lights or big bud seems very tempting...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 15, 2012)

mmm Kandy Kush


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 15, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> mmm Kandy Kush


yeaah  i also heard it fucks you up good, knocks you out and couchlock till you think you and the couch are one


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2012)

oh i got all my gear, the only thing i lost were cuts. In a way tho this is refreshing starting a new. I picked up a Sunleaves 8 bulb t5 fixture today.. gonna crack some beans tonight. Im thinkin Tga Qush, Qrazy Train, Monk C99, and Bodhi Lemonlarry x Snowlotus, A11xA13, jump right back the fuck in.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the genetics in the Cropi-Canna strains?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2012)

croppicanna.. idk anyone who's even considered buying their gear. i hate mystery beans. no data at all.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2012)

Take a chance. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 15, 2012)

has anyone tried:

G13 Purple Haze
Connoisseur Genetics OJ's Haze ( SSSDH x g13/Haze)


----------



## steampick (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm still smoking on the OJ Haze I grew out this winter. Some killer phenos in there. Great sativa smoke, too. 

These were flipped to 12/12 after 1 week and went around 10-12 weeks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes indeed it is.. That's my whole reason of trying out so many different strains.


Mohican said:


> Take a chance. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2012)

You know about a year ago my thoughts were the same on the whole variety thing and wanted to try a whole ton of different genes.. what I ended up with tho was a higher percentage of weed that wasn't as good as the sure thing real deal dank I knew would perform to my expectations. So Idk if I agree with y'all completely except that I can say, you live you learn. Sucks tho having ounces of stuff that's like "okay." Example.. right now I have about 3 zips of Alphakronik's Eisbaer.. meh. lol. Now the Bandana.. holy fucking dank! lolz. The Jackpot was good too. Dense golf balls. But the Cali Yo, Space Princess and A11 hands down winners from last round. I didn't get the Chernobyl pheno I wanted but it was still really fucking good. Onward to search for that fucking golden ticket. Oh how I miss it so.

BTW Y'all

Got the new camera. Nikon DSLR D3000 with a Nikon Nikkor lens to boot. Gonna take some real nice shots again like the good ol days yo. 

I can post this pic a million times, cuz everytime I see it I can't believe it was something I pulled out of the dirt.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> You know about a year ago my thoughts were the same on the whole variety thing and wanted to try a whole ton of different genes.. what I ended up with tho was a higher percentage of weed that wasn't as good as the sure thing real deal dank I knew would perform to my expectations. So Idk if I agree with y'all completely except that I can say, you live you learn. Sucks tho having ounces of stuff that's like "okay." Example.. right now I have about 3 zips of Alphakronik's Eisbaer.. meh. lol. Now the Bandana.. holy fucking dank! lolz. The Jackpot was good too. Dense golf balls. But the Cali Yo, Space Princess and A11 hands down winners from last round. I didn't get the Chernobyl pheno I wanted but it was still really fucking good. Onward to search for that fucking golden ticket. Oh how I miss it so.
> 
> BTW Y'all
> 
> ...



Looks fuckin dank as fuck love it! Drank highlife seed co was legit too dude so if u want the gsog get em if they in stock!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> You know about a year ago my thoughts were the same on the whole variety thing and wanted to try a whole ton of different genes.. what I ended up with tho was a higher percentage of weed that wasn't as good as the sure thing real deal dank I knew would perform to my expectations. So Idk if I agree with y'all completely except that I can say, you live you learn. Sucks tho having ounces of stuff that's like "okay." Example.. right now I have about 3 zips of Alphakronik's Eisbaer.. meh. lol. Now the Bandana.. holy fucking dank! lolz. The Jackpot was good too. Dense golf balls. But the Cali Yo, Space Princess and A11 hands down winners from last round. I didn't get the Chernobyl pheno I wanted but it was still really fucking good. Onward to search for that fucking golden ticket. Oh how I miss it so.
> 
> BTW Y'all
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with you about some nt making it. But you live n learn like u say.. I've ran into some plants that I wish I kept around and some I just can't wait to get rid of.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2012)

How do you know Highlife is legit Buck?

& agreed Wyteberry. I really can't wait to get crackin some new genes tho. MonkC99s and Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlouts inparticular.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> How do you know Highlife is legit Buck?
> 
> & agreed Wyteberry. I really can't wait to get crackin some new genes tho. MonkC99s and Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlouts inparticular.


Bro 3-4 have ordered no drama's.. Easy enough!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 15, 2012)

I do not have a thread on my grows but i thought this was an appropriate place to post a pic of my greenhouse grow. 
I have 
1 crazy miss hyde, samsara seeds.
4 agent orange, tga seeds.
1 power kush, dinafem seeds
1 purple power, female seeds.
1 strawberry blue, world of seeds.
1 super lemon haze, greenhouse seeds.
1 black russian, delicious seeds.
3 purple wreck, reserva privada
going to add some more soon.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 15, 2012)

Is monkC99 made by monkeymonk?..... hence the name yeah


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

brothermonk


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

yo Drank...how was the smoke on the Cali Yo's? any bud shots?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 15, 2012)

ah yes...
nothing gudkarma likes more than a fresh drop.

so we back in action , jackson.
& back to my favorite medium :: hydroton 

got some double white gonna flipz tonight !

i'll tell you who tears up that subcool gear... nugbucket dude.

read some of his threads tonight.
love to learn some new shit.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 15, 2012)

The Clone closet looks nice and clean gud


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 15, 2012)

Trimming for the next few days. Fml. My plants got all fucked up and I still pulled just under 4lbs off 2k. If I wouldn't had that mess up......damn. Oh well. On to the next one. Every time I trim a11 I'm blown away by how easy it is to trim. I don't know why I don't just grow that. It's fast yields,it's strong. And a breeze to trim. The blue dream was super easy to trim too. I really like that herb. 
Im so fried it's hard to see straight.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Trimming for the next few days. Fml. My plants got all fucked up and I still pulled just under 4lbs off 2k. If I wouldn't had that mess up......damn. Oh well. On to the next one. Every time I trim a11 I'm blown away by how easy it is to trim. I don't know why I don't just grow that. It's fast yields,it's strong. And a breeze to trim. The blue dream was super easy to trim too. I really like that herb.
> Im so fried it's hard to see straight.


You got a weight on blue dream man? cheers buck


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 15, 2012)

I think it was 3ozs and some change.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2012)

The Cali Yo was nice. Copious resin, candy smell, dense.. I was digging it. 

Beans soakin!

TGA Qush, TGA, Timewreck, TGA Jack the Ripper, TGA Floater (old school), Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Bodhi A13xA11 (redo, all makes last time), Bodhi Fantasy Island, Monk C99. Fuck yea. Jump right the fuck in.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I think it was 3ozs and some change.


yeh not bad bro fuck all veg im guessin?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The Cali Yo was nice. Copious resin, candy smell, dense.. I was digging it.
> 
> Beans soakin!
> 
> TGA Qush, TGA, Timewreck, TGA Jack the Ripper, TGA Floater (old school), Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Bodhi A13xA11 (redo, all makes last time), Bodhi Fantasy Island, Monk C99. Fuck yea. Jump right the fuck in.


nice, thanks...im def seeing a nice range of phenos in mine right now


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The Cali Yo was nice. Copious resin, candy smell, dense.. I was digging it.
> 
> Beans soakin!
> 
> TGA Qush, TGA, Timewreck, TGA Jack the Ripper, TGA Floater (old school), Bodhi Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, Bodhi A13xA11 (redo, all makes last time), Bodhi Fantasy Island, Monk C99. Fuck yea. Jump right the fuck in.


Damn thats quite a lineup, my Timewreck is doing fucking awesome outdoors. What is the Floater strain??


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice, thanks...im def seeing a nice range of phenos in mine right now


The little temples maturing nicely over there medz?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 15, 2012)

Floater is an old school TGA strain that I am guessing didn't make it to market or didnt make the cut? It is DJ Short's Flo x Jack's Cleaner Blueberry.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> The little temples maturing nicely over there medz?


yes indeed...loving all the diff phenos too


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes. It's a JC Blueberry. I've seen quite nice Floater grows and descriptions back in the day. But it's hermi prone. Why it got axed. I am going to give it a go anyway since I have such low hermie counts in my past. The seeds are 6 years + so I had to do it soon or risk it going bad.. might as well give it a go. Cross was by SunyCheba, a bigger contributer to TGA back then before they got big.

"My take on this strain is it should have been called lemon Flo as basically we added some lemon haze as well as potency to DJ&#8217;s side cross of his Blueberry. It is very unique and if you like Flo I feel you will enjoy Floater more. I do not feel however it is as good as Soul Cleaner or other TGA crosses so even though it&#8217;s very unique and has a cool flavor it was a one time experiment. I was always intrigued by the description of flo and I&#8217;m glad we ran and played with her."- Sub

View attachment 2256539


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

have this half oz of bubba hash. any tips on best method to get it drier so it's manageable


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmm dab that shit!.....


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hmm dab that shit!.....


trust me, that i do!!!
but this is for sale


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> trust me, that i do!!!
> but this is for sale


Nice if you need to move it around or off the wax paper, put it in the freezer for a few


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yes indeed...loving all the diff phenos too


cheers man can wait gonna be a nice yielder i hope!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice if you need to move it around or off the wax paper, put it in the freezer for a few


thanks...will try that and monitor it
woulda kept it, i just have too much already...over 2 o's personal, of all kinds


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> cheers man can wait gonna be a nice yielder i hope!


yea they're all looking like good yielders, especially the WW leaning phenos


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

Plushhhhh........


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

what are you guys thought on Sick Meds Green Crack S1's ??? (should be Purple Crack)
just listed, but not in stock yet, looking like soon tho


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Plushhhhh........
> View attachment 2256544


looks like you have a nice SQ in there man!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 15, 2012)

4 sure...to the back is the bcs phenos...one in particular is the bomb!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 4 sure...to the back is the bcs phenos...one in particular is the bomb!!!


That SQ is some damn fine smoko! Not really tasty but potent!


----------



## juts (Jul 16, 2012)

anyone recommend your top 6 strains ima order 6 diff strains at the tude for my newbie collection i cant decide lol next weekend please no sativa leaning strains im sick and tired of sativa effects me want a good night time smoke and possibly a balanced hybrid for daytime use for adhd, tics and fricking OCD

TIA


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 16, 2012)

@juts Dna Cataract Kush is awesome


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 16, 2012)

@juts so is cali connection pre 98 bubba, slow veg tho.


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 16, 2012)

@juts my ograskal white s1 is fire too. Expensive seeds tho


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 16, 2012)

@juts conni cheesedog is top notch and very stoney......


----------



## juts (Jul 16, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> @juts conni cheesedog is top notch and very stoney......


thanks!
lemme think about it too bad pre 98 regs arent in stock i need males so i can produce seeds of my own. reg seeds for now for i am a total newb

#1 mandala's PNR
#2 maybe from subcools help me choose


----------



## jbthesampleking (Jul 16, 2012)

@juts if your a newb, why u trying to breed your own seeds?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 16, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> have this half oz of bubba hash. any tips on best method to get it drier so it's manageable?


Put it on a piece cardboard (I lay a small piece on top as well) for couple of days to dry because cardboard acts like a desiccant. After two or three days when you're ready to press, a heat gun blowing into a large glass or preferably ceramic beer mug while gently pressing down on the hash sandwiched between two sheets of wax paper works wonders.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 16, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> i do not have a thread on my grows but i thought this was an appropriate place to post a pic of my greenhouse grow.
> I have
> 1 crazy miss hyde, samsara seeds.
> 4 agent orange, tga seeds.
> ...




daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang hella sick bro!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 16, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Put it on a piece cardboard (I lay a small piece on top as well) for couple of days to dry because cardboard acts like a desiccant. After two or three days when you're ready to press, a heat gun blowing into a large glass or preferably ceramic beer mug while gently pressing down on the hash sandwiched between two sheets of wax paper works wonders.


thanks, will give it a try


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

these guys are hilarious.

i think they're breeding with all the freebies from the 'tude & even got their own line "skank tooth".

hillbilly much?

i could not figure out the source of his ultra mom ... hawian snow ...then i researched it. 

hahahhahahhahahahhahahaha... its greenhouse seeds.

ITC Genetics coming to a online store near you!

the canna biz is totally fucking doomed.

get yourself some "skank tooth" before crystal meth increases in popularity.

& dont forget to check the contest vid , enter , and possibly win some fem "skank mist" beans.

LOL! 
you southern boys... no wonder neil young wrote that song.
[youtube]KNByS8bjC94[/youtube]


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 16, 2012)

juts said:


> anyone recommend your top 6 strains ima order 6 diff strains at the tude for my newbie collection i cant decide lol next weekend please no sativa leaning strains im sick and tired of sativa effects me want a good night time smoke and possibly a balanced hybrid for daytime use for adhd, tics and fricking OCD
> 
> TIA


kandy kush, that is, og kush x trainwreck


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> these guys are hilarious.
> 
> i think they're breeding with all the freebies from the 'tude & even got their own line "skank tooth".
> 
> ...


hahhahahahahahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm seeing alot of chuckers seeds for sale. Seems as to sell seeds u don't need to be a breeder just a chucked lol. Oh well time to dj in the vault fuck the new shit


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2012)

thunder!!!!!>>this shit right here....is thunder.

hhaahahha


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

im telling you bro!
swearing off all this new shit... all of it.

im only making purchases from companies i trust (sweet seeds, delicious, sannie, etc) & the old schoolers.

gonna grab a few from MNS when i get my gap$ back right. love to grab some of those bodhi "back to the future" projects too. 

not cool enough for most of y'all i know.

old school , yesterdays strain, not interesting gear ...call it what you like ...then show me a more consistent bangers than (for example) NL #5 , skunk #1 , and durban. cherry pie got what in it now? 

one time i saw two breeders go at it on cannetics... first thing they threw at eachother : "what cultivars have you grown"? too funny. and, cause one had no real "og" experience, i thought it was embarassing. you know, so called top breeder never grew anything classic? yet still you a top breeder? 

its the seed prices that make you legit nowadays.

imma about to "rebrand" all these 'tude freebies i got.

my new company... queef seeds 

motto : with Queef , get yourself a taste of the high life!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=queef

while i think bodhi has way too many crosses & his untested gear overpriced , you can tell he's got a foundation in the classics. his cuts are legit. his knowledge of the power of his males well understood.

from 5 jackberry x ko kush : got 5 seedlings
^this particular cross has me excited ! 

from 3 BF blue cheese :: got one seedling (and hope for 2 more).

& my drop , made it through the night perfectly.

thinking of a way to jerry rig some a/c in the lab via a portable unit i got in the stash. let it run all day. dont care at all 

fat nugz over electric costs
like money over bitches!


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> fat nugz over electric costs
> like money over bitches!



fuck yeah !


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 16, 2012)

Or in this heffer's case:


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't plan on running any MNS stuff.
Without Nev to give their seeds pedigree I'm not interested.
Its just like buyin GHS or sensi seeds IMHO.

Not to mention rummors of Spanish outsourcing.


----------



## jimmu (Jul 16, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I don't plan on running any MNS stuff.
> Without Nev to give their seeds pedigree I'm not interested.
> Its just like buyin GHS or sensi seeds IMHO.


Mr.Ganja, your avatar making me an addict.,. lol.. seriously man, have you become addicted for this avatar's dance movement?


----------



## juts (Jul 16, 2012)

jbthesampleking said:


> @juts if your a newb, why u trying to breed your own seeds?


so that i would have lots of seeds from dank genetics to use in the far off future lol ima pollinate a part of a plant only not the whole
ima clone some too but i need seeds for future use if u know wut i mean i dont like the idea of keeping clones for a looooooong period of time


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 16, 2012)

jimmu said:


> Mr.Ganja, your avatar making me an addict.,. lol.. seriously man, have you become addicted for this avatar's dance movement?


Here you go buddy, on the house.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I don't plan on running any MNS stuff.
> Without Nev to give their seeds pedigree I'm not interested.
> Its just like buyin GHS or sensi seeds IMHO.
> 
> Not to mention rummors of Spanish outsourcing.


Wat happened with nev and shanti?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I don't plan on running any MNS stuff.Without Nev to give their seeds pedigree I'm not interested.Its just like buyin GHS or sensi seeds IMHO.Not to mention rummors of Spanish outsourcing.


ive heard about the spanish outsourcing but MNS can get a few of my $ for a strain or two i like. where did those med. man's come from that fell into my lap from around your way? my swing kid (riot) is looking bomb. very quick. very vigorous. on seedfinder looks like riot is adding a strain a day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

That swing kid sounds dank chem d x pre98 buba. He is giving those away as freebies?
I has the same lineage as purple chem


----------



## snodome (Jul 16, 2012)

i have a fugu twin i was unable to separate in the same container. the stronger of the two just showed as female. do i ice the other one that hasnt shown yet?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

no. i got that riot from a very fine farmer we know. now my clone game is up, i dedicated a dome/tray to the seedlings. everything germing is looking nice. blue widow, white widow, pineapple chunk, swing kid, bigfoot (sweet seeds) , hooch (taaldow) , and skunk#1 (g13) all pumping along. might bust some transplants soon. dont think b.widow is staying. the rest are for play ...no major runs ...just testing some cheapies looking for a keeper & working out kinks in my summer situation. anyway , if the jb x ko kush pans out i'll trash whatever i find in this seed run cause i've only made $ w/ the added bonus of KILLER super tastey smoke from sannie gear. wish i had more "free kush" seed too.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

taaldow cross is crazy interesting & im excited to see what's what on that too. from 4 got 4 , one checked as a seedling, one got culled for not moving fast enough , got two for play. i wonder what traits plush passes to herijuana. heri/indica & plush/sativa leaning , be some shit if that comes out bomb. long as they live & bust female sex organs (like ITC genetics skank tooth mother plant) we shall see  got my a/c almost rigged up. gonna work i know it. you guys gonna laugh at the pics but long as it works this summer... especially with night temp cause its MOST important to bud development IMO. i be mini-spilt next season for sure !


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm debating on whether or not to try the pineapple chunk i got,not had good luck with barney's gear in the past might watch yours for a few and decide later


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 16, 2012)

I hear shanti quit paying Nevile royalties for his mamas when Nevile was broke an stuck in AUS with court bs (divorce?).
Neville felt owed something like 200,000$
Neville Thought shantis breeding going to shit also.
So Neville put out the word he was starting up seeds again In Australia with Kangativa.
His new company will definatly take alot of shantis Buisness so he's banned most involved with the grails an locked the thread.
Shanti is acting like its no ones Buisness if nev left MNS. 


My 80s nl5xHzC S1s from the seed bank will be given away with Nevs Grails as freebies!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> taaldow cross is crazy interesting & im excited to see what's what on that too. from 4 got 4 , one checked as a seedling, one got culled for not moving fast enough , got two for play. i wonder what traits plush passes to herijuana. heri/indica & plush/sativa leaning , be some shit if that comes out bomb. long as they live & bust female sex organs (like ITC genetics skank tooth mother plant) we shall see  got my a/c almost rigged up. gonna work i know it. you guys gonna laugh at the pics but long as it works this summer... especially with night temp cause its MOST important to bud development IMO. i be mini-spilt next season for sure !


Heri x plush sounds like a tasty hard hitter.. I can't wait for this summer to finish and my shit is back to perfect temPs.


SCARHOLE said:


> I hear shanti quit paying Nevile royalties for his mamas when Nevile was broke an stuck in AUS with court bs (divorce?).
> Neville felt owed something like 200,000$
> Neville Thought shantis breeding going to shit also.
> So Neville put out the word he was starting up seeds again In Australia with Kangativa.
> ...


Damn! That's tough 200,000 thTs more than enoug to ice someone lOl


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

GSC'S Pure... if true should be out at TSD very shortly!


----------



## juts (Jul 16, 2012)

whats a nice indica leaning strain from subcool?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 16, 2012)

I would say Querkle and deep purple


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> GSC'S Pure... if true should be out at TSD very shortly!


 what breeder is dropping those buck?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what breeder is dropping those buck?


Garden of Dreams Seeds bro G.O.D! Pretty excited man!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Seems it isn't so clone only after all boys!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Seems it isn't so clone only after all boys!


 i happen to know that cannaventure seeds is working on a gsc's as well.. they're doing a pure version, an s1 i think it would be, as well as a few crosses..
not sure when cv is dropping their gear though tbh.. hopefully soon...


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i happen to know that cannaventure seeds is working on a gsc's as well.. they're doing a pure version, an s1 i think it would be, as well as a few crosses..
> not sure when cv is dropping their gear though tbh.. hopefully soon...


Yeh been wanting for sometime Racer! G.O.D has a GSC male on board hopefully it pans out nicely for both of em!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 16, 2012)

the only reason I never tried the GOD line was cuz when I started becoming interested in their genes recently they had that mega "alien" drop I did some research and found that the male they bred with was an alien tech leaning male, and not the real alien tech used in all the legendary alien crosses. supposedly.. just forum info.. but it seemed like he took a male in a room with 20 females, pollinated the shit out of every one, and all different.. and vendors are charging like close to $100 a pack for the resulting untested F1s.. Sq x Alien, darkstar x alien, cherry pie x alien.. etc... its the kind of breeding that I personally do not care for. kinda looks like they tried to make a whole lot of $ at once by using one room and alot of little plastic baggies.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

hahahaha.GOD got that $1500 mega pack of strain on strain on strain pollenated with that male you just mentioned. think he tested them all? he so crazy even if he say he do ...probably a canna BIG lie. ** a/c oh yes , we rigged it , & it works t0 the tune of a 5 celcius temp drop at night so far. probably be worthless lights on but tonight we gonna test and see. if not , i'll just pump the lab full of cold air nug love at lights out. my tech be higher than dj hightech ! *** late edit *** it works ! even lights on !!!! nice !


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> the only reason I never tried the GOD line was cuz when I started becoming interested in their genes recently they had that mega "alien" drop I did some research and found that the male they bred with was an alien tech leaning male, and not the real alien tech used in all the legendary alien crosses. supposedly.. just forum info.. but it seemed like he took a male in a room with 20 females, pollinated the shit out of every one, and all different.. and vendors are charging like close to $100 a pack for the resulting untested F1s.. Sq x Alien, darkstar x alien, cherry pie x alien.. etc... its the kind of breeding that I personally do not care for. kinda looks like they tried to make a whole lot of $ at once by using one room and alot of little plastic baggies.


Im not one for $100 a pack of untested f1's but im all about the GSC'S as i said if its true or not lol!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 16, 2012)

cherry pie yields better. i've read tons on GSC & can even get the cut from a fine farmer here. easy. its in his stable right now. & he kinda way cool. & minty like some cookies ...made by a naked porn star dressed like a girl scout. nom. nom. wouldn't it be nice to teach her to work dat "totin chip"  :: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totin'_Chip


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 16, 2012)

Wasent god pushing his on Nutes @the farm....


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

@ racer i think so man!


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 16, 2012)

look what i was gifted


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> look what i was gifted


me no see?


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> me no see?



hehehe im a slow mofo  Starfighter


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> hehehe im a slow mofo


good shit man!


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> good shit man!


 Thanks man....My bro was telling me the starfighter beans are like $300 a bean and more

Im poping these right now


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> My bro was telling me the starfighter beans are like $300 a bean and more
> 
> Im poping these right now


Damn nice score! Hope they grow good mang!


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 16, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Damn nice score! Hope they grow good mang!


 thanks meng...Me too....looking for my 10 still 


If you look back in this thread page 1039 someone bought a 10 pack for around $4000 on CC and $6500 on the farm


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 16, 2012)

Those are some awesome gifts man. 

The startfighters went for around 5000 per 10 pack and there were only a few packs. And I don't think those Neville's Gush are even out yet so great score.

What is the Biker's Kush? Some sort of Hell's Angel OG cross?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> thanks meng...Me too....looking for my 10 still
> 
> 
> If you look back in this thread page 1039 someone bought a 10 pack for around $4000 on CC and $6500 on the farm


hope ya breed em and share the love thats fuckin crazy! peace!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

@nuggs you get to toke the finished product man?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 16, 2012)

To my SCT friends. 

New Thread.

New Handle.

Better Life.

Less Bitches = Less Problems. More Money, Fuck a Dumb bitch. Comeback time. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546133-monster-house.html *<--- BOOM*


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 16, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Those are some awesome gifts man.
> 
> The startfighters went for around 5000 per 10 pack and there were only a few packs. And I don't think those Neville's Gush are even out yet so great score.
> 
> What is the Biker's Kush? Some sort of Hell's Angel OG cross?


HA-OG X SFV OG Kush BX2 

heres the breader of BK http://www.karmagenetics.com/public/?site=strain&id=26






Buck123 said:


> @nuggs you get to toke the finished product man?


When its done yes.....sometimes i get samples  VAPORIZE


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool man Karma is a good breeder. One day I will pick up his Happy Brother bx2 and run it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy Smoke Mozambique Poison 2 weeks:



















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BirdDawg (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got my grape stomper bx 2 in the mail today. Super quick delivery from the 'tude


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Mulanje Freebie 2 weeks:



















Mulanje Purchased 3 days:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

lil jealous its fuckin freezin in OZ!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah and in 6 months I will be jealous!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Yeah and in 6 months I will be jealous!


be nice to able to get in on both summers hehe!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2012)

Endless summer!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 16, 2012)

someone tell me why i can no longer upload pics? buddy having same issue


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 16, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> someone tell me why i can no longer upload pics? buddy having same issue


what issue dude? i seem to get errors sometimes too! can u upload it at all?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 16, 2012)

no it won't allow me to upload any pictures never had problem till about 3 days ago.also got a message one of my comments was flagged for so something i said (mentioned bandwidth in one of subs threads but was talking about his internet not this site so unclear where that came from)


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 17, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> no it won't allow me to upload any pictures never had problem till about 3 days ago.also got a message one of my comments was flagged for so something i said (mentioned bandwidth in one of subs threads but was talking about his internet not this site so unclear where that came from)


might be a rollie pm job there man! peace!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 17, 2012)

right on i sent a message earlier but haven't got a response gues i'll check again tomorrow thx anyhow.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 17, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> right on i sent a message earlier but haven't got a response gues i'll check again tomorrow thx anyhow.


Ah rollie can be a big pain in the ass to get a hold of dude so try your guts out hehe!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it's a server issue just seen in another post some one else can't upload. riu being screwy seeing a lot of spam posts as well.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 17, 2012)

Good score on the gush!
Wish Nevs grails would hurry up an go public.
When they do I'll let y'all know.


----------



## smang (Jul 17, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Good score on the gush!
> Wish Nevs grails would hurry up an go public.
> When they do I'll let y'all know.


Been following along, 
Did Nev split from shanti?
And is now forming Nevs grail?
Or is Nevs grail a drop?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

make sure EVRRYBODY is keeping in/sent boxes clean. just got a message from a friend about a private convo we were having here. plus the site is 3 days acting funny.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 17, 2012)

Bro nice freekin score. That StarFighter is fire.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 17, 2012)

This site was obviously hacked into badly (most likely a few times) a while back and we're still feeling the repercussions.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 17, 2012)

dam...gonna hit 110°F today. hope everyone has some A/C to sit next to all day.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 17, 2012)

smang said:


> Been following along,
> Did Nev split from shanti?
> And is now forming Nevs grail?
> Or is Nevs grail a drop?


Hes making a new seed Co i believe.
The early drops are for funds to get it going.
Nevs suposed to be moving to spain, an setting up shop.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

picked up a nice 8 lamp t5 & 440 cfm fan. with some jerry rigged a/c (and not enough air movement through my air cooled set up till this fan arrives) i already got the night time lab temps down down down into the 28 celcius range at 11:54 am ...easily took 3 celcius off "lights on" temps too. new centrifugal fan should do me even one celcius better. and looks like no matter how hot the weather might be ...once the lab is cool cause its a basement ...i'll be able to shut the a/c off for about 6 to 8 hours a day easy. sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2012)

Now thTs good tech work


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam...gonna hit 110°F today. hope everyone has some A/C to sit next to all day.


Shit man, I'm gonna put on my black ninja suit and go do jumping jacks in Walmart's parking lot.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 17, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam...gonna hit 110°F today. hope everyone has some A/C to sit next to all day.



Nope!! Dont use A/C anymore to poor......


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

if i didnt have plants , i'd use an evap. cooler (swamp cooler air conditioner) type thing.15* drop in temps is awesome enough... & they use tons less power.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Shit man, I'm gonna put on my black ninja suit and go do jumping jacks in Walmart's parking lot.


Drinking some hard liquor no ice lmao good luck


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

switching my nutes to this eventually : http://www.hydroponic-research.com/products.html there is a nice thread on veg/bloom at icmag... one guy shows his commercial op (ebb buckets) week to week on the stuff.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 17, 2012)

Real deal Blueberry. Who has it? Discuss....... Ok but for real though. I told my buddy I'd do some research into who has the best most stable Blueberry lines around. I haven't seen too many reports on Blueberry, so I thought I would ask my compadres in the SCT. Anyone have any info on it? I think the 4 varieties we were looking into are;

1.) BC Blueberry from BC Bud Depot
2.) Blueberry from DJ Short
3.) True Blueberry from DJ Short
4.) BC Early Blueberry from Next Gen
5.) Avalon from Next Gen

not sure what the status is on DJ Short, I never have seen his Blueberry in stock. And I've never grown either of the other varieties. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Avalon has always been something I've wanted to try. I like the Afghani stability it seems to bring. Plus a 45 day flower time doesnt hurt anything either.  

If there is anything that any of you guys think I should consider, a little input would be greatly appreciated. -Bird


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2012)

Ve never grown Blueberry but I would try dj shorts original line but that's not saying that the others won't be good. I think dj worked his Blu for a while too


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought DJ lost his original blueberry?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

affordable & quality, id run this guys blueberry if i had the $gap for beans :  http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm his northernberry is probably more my speed. cabin fever seed co has that blue geez which sounds bomb since you mentioned avalon. i got mad bb seeds from e$kobar that are a few years extra work to DJs line.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 17, 2012)

Sannies Blueberry Sativas peaked my interest a bit in the past.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 17, 2012)

The best blueberry I ever smoke was some Dutch Passion fem that I grew outdoors ,it is the only blueberry that had the real blueberry smell and taste!


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 17, 2012)

And DNA Kushberry is a blueberry cross and that shit is so much more potent than any true blueberry


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> The best blueberry I ever smoke was some Dutch Passion fem that I grew outdoors ,it is the only blueberry that had the real blueberry smell and taste!


ah it is?

did it taste like the color blue? 

cause DP ganked DJ for his work.

if shanti owes nevile 200k dutch passion must owe DJ 500k.
id be loading the nine & polishing the barrel to a high shine so i can see my pissed off face as the sound goes blacka-blacka-blacka.

*

i got 20 of bb sativa (that's an e$ko creation)  hard to get & never stays in stock.

killing field has some bb sativa in the genetics.
sannie doesnt talk about it, but its true.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 17, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> The best blueberry I ever smoke was some Dutch Passion fem that I grew outdoors ,it is the only blueberry that had the real blueberry smell and taste!


We had a really nice Blueberry around for awhile, my buddy lost it and now he misses it, lol. Im pretty sure that it was Dutch Passion, but I've seen such crazy shit happen from DP seeds that I refuse to run them.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 17, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> affordable & quality, id run this guys blueberry if i had the $gap for beans :  http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm his northernberry is probably more my speed. cabin fever seed co has that blue geez which sounds bomb since you mentioned avalon. i got mad bb seeds from e$kobar that are a few years extra work to DJs line.


I checked these out awhile back. I had a fickle finicky Blueberry in the past, I really don't know if I want to deal with one again, lol. I really would like to get some DJ's though. Just because everyone says it is the real deal.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 17, 2012)

But like someone else mentioned I do believe he lost his original parent stock for the bb and I've seen reports of major mutants and many non-blueberry phenos. If i were going the DJ route be prepared to pop a couple of packs.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 17, 2012)

I found blueberry hybrids to be finicky and a pain in the ass. Dojaberry was a bitch to keep happy. The Floater I got is actually Flo x [jc blueberry] and it's supposed to be easier to manage than blueberry. Id love to get some Flo beans tho. Or even some of the Esko blueberry sativa to try out. 

In the meanwhile tho.. TIMEWRECK, QUSH, JTR Fever!!! hahaa.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 17, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> 1.) BC Blueberry from BC Bud Depot
> 2.) Blueberry from DJ Short
> 3.) True Blueberry from DJ Short
> 4.) BC Early Blueberry from Next Gen
> 5.) Avalon from Next Gen


DJ Short is the original creator of blueberry. would be kinda cheap if another seedbank says they have a stabler genetic version than the original


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Picked up the green crack but still on the fence with williams wonder


----------



## guwall (Jul 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Picked up the green crack but still on the fence with williams wonder



$75 for an oldy....nah


----------



## Mohican (Jul 17, 2012)

The blueberry originally came from a 100% sativa.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> $75 for an oldy....nah


Yah what i was thinking.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2012)

jazz berry jam


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 17, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> jazz berry jam


Nice bro! That jam is one that keeps calling me to un vault it!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2012)

im impresssed so far


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 17, 2012)

I got a couple of jbj crosses that I want to run when it gets cooler out.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2012)

i also just finished a East Coast AlienDog from gorilla grower found a dank heavy yield pheno with nice terps


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 17, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Samwell Seed Well again*.

fuck jazzberry that ecad looks so so so ... yum!

*

they sent me a free sample : http://www.hydroponic-research.com/products.html

here's the thread. dude im concerned with goes by "netprophet" : https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=234171&highlight=veg/bloom&page=11


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 17, 2012)

just added 2 packs of Green Crack to my party bag!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 17, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> just added 2 packs of Green Crack to my party bag!!!


thats strain is heady, hope you find a chronic pheno when you crack em


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2012)

Who is selling green crac seeds


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Who is selling green crac seeds


Zon.......


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 17, 2012)

I got gifted a 5pk Fems DP BB 2 males 3 Fems sweet skunky no BB smell or taste wouldn't ever waist my time again on them. got a couple of packs of Blue Berry Blast from Snow high seen some good logs on that. I would also love a true smelling tasting blue berry.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

Fuck I want that GC but I'm not on Zon. Damn yo!


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 17, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Fuck I want that GC but I'm not on Zon. Damn yo!


Try cannazon.com


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Try cannazon.com


Yeah thats the one I got banned from for asking why it is taking a couple weeks for Mr. Cock to respond to me. lol

I made some cool friends there but after 3-4 pm's over 2-3 weeks asking "whats up why wont you let me order?" I was banned for being a drama queen lol

I tried to re-register a few weeks later but was never told shit or approved (I guess?) so I assumed he marked my IP or something.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 17, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Yeah thats the one I got banned from for asking why it is taking a couple weeks for Mr. Cock to respond to me. lol
> 
> I made some cool friends there but after 3-4 pm's over 2-3 weeks asking "whats up why wont you let me order?" I was banned for being a drama queen lol
> 
> I tried to re-register a few weeks later but was never told shit or approved (I guess?) so I assumed he marked my IP or something.


Are you talking about the new cannazon.com shop or the breeders market on cannazon.net?


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh I am sorry I thought they were the same. I had issues with Mr.C on a forum/site called cannazon.net

Is there a difference? I know for a fact I was not the only one who had issues ordering from the .net one as a friend made his first order 2 days after registering then got all pissed cause he was ignored the second time.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, it's a new site. You don't have to be part of the club to order.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it still Mr.C runnin the show?


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

Bomb what happened? Anyone know if those two sites are the same owner?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 17, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Bomb what happened? Anyone know if those two sites are the same owner?


same owner!


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahh yeah it's still mr. Cocksmoker. To bad killer fucking genetics over there but that dudes an asshole so I'll keep my money thanks


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

More for you guys lol


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 17, 2012)

Also just added Delicious seeds Marmalate I think it's spelled. BreedersBoutique DeepBlue and some more CaseyJones S1's form BreedersBoutique also some CrappiCanni BS description freebie fems as well.

And got some more femaleseeds.nl C99 and WWxBB all within this last week. Been a good week lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 17, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Ahh yeah it's still mr. Cocksmoker. To bad killer fucking genetics over there but that dudes an asshole so I'll keep my money thanks


The ROFLCopter has landed!!!

Yea I had a problem too. & I say the same thing to myself in my head. I don't hold it against him or anyone personally what happened in my situation but it was not professional to say the least. I don't expect 5 star service, it's not like I'm dining at Zanzibar in Manhattan, but I at least expect to be able to order something, pay for it that day, hell even that week.. and have it shipped to me in less than 2 weeks. A Month!! That was ridiculous. 

But I don't rely on shops for my genes anyhow usually. I rely on the kindness of danksters. I have no problem spending the cash, but never usually have to, unless its something new and I really really need it, have to have it, like Timewreck. I wasn't gonna be a douchey scroungey prick and say hey Sub can I have a free pack? Even tho I think he might have given me one just cuz I've known him so long.. the old me anyway. But I do like to support the cause. Subby prolly has a mortgage too. Just like the rest of the normal world. 

I like the Tude cuz its easy. I like Hemp Depot too but prefer click and add to cart. Those are the two vendors I would support because they don't interact much with the community and that leaves 0% for them to be pricks. Not a good reason, but its the truth! lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 18, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Ahh yeah it's still mr. Cocksmoker. To bad killer fucking genetics over there but that dudes an asshole so I'll keep my money thanks


Well with a attitude as that icant blame him for his actions


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone order from the seed shop on the 'zon? I want some of those C99 F4's, and a pack of the green crack, never done an int'l money order before. Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 18, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Anyone order from the seed shop on the 'zon? I want some of those C99 F4's, and a pack of the green crack, never done an int'l money order before. Anyone's thoughts?


I order all the time, its better to use the US optionto send payment way faster and safer.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 18, 2012)

Which U.S. option? I haven't made an order yet since the put up the seed shop. TY for the help HR.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 18, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Which U.S. option? I haven't made an order yet since the put up the seed shop. TY for the help HR.


Im going to pm you with info


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 18, 2012)

awesome appreciate it brother.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 18, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> awesome appreciate it brother.


No problem nightbirdx


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Jul 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I order all the time, its better to use the US optionto send payment way faster and safer.


Would you mind giving us a brief description of how the money transfer works? 

I just ordered some of the Frost Brothers C99 f4s, and some Maddfarmer Strawberry Frost...

Oh.. IC you pm'd him with the info, would you mind hitting me up?


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well with a attitude as that icant blame him for his actions


If you were treAted the way I was by that asshole you would be the same way. I was polite and patient. Very forgiving in my PM's. He was rude and unprofessional. 

So now I do have an attitude and hope he chokes on his seeds.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 18, 2012)

Guess I am the hellraiser. Lol

Other people had problems too they just didn't say shit but they pm'ed me. Seems there is a spy here and they ha already sent there money and didn't want any drama


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 18, 2012)

i had problems too. sounds like the same as you guys. haven't been over that way in quite a while now....oh well.

since GGG Mendo Supremo is still in stock...I had to grab a pack.

Gage Green Seeds Mendo Supremo
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
GAGV40
1​$102.62​
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Delicious Seeds Critical Jack Herer

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Pineapple Express

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Dinafem Seeds White Cheese AUTO

FEMINIZED UFO #3
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow

2 FEM Seeds Summer Special
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive said it before but it's crazy to me the differences in these exps at cz from mine. Everything has been super fast and easy for me. Just last night I wanted to check out and pay. I sent a pm and had my response within an hour. It sucks you guys had difficulties it's pretty much the only place I order from lately

Im actually thinking about adding some cantaloupe glitch and maybe some mendo supremo to my order


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah, shit happens. no hard feelings or anything.

but that goes with every seed bank, some people love em and some people hate em....well, it goes that way with pretty much everything.

dam man...so is the general opinion on BC Bud Depot still the same? they sell "fake" seeds? i really don't want to order from them but i REALLY want those chocolope regs....i just find it strange that they're the only ones who have it in stock....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2012)

Morning cmt glad to see you around. Im actually going to be in your area this week. But to busy this time to stop by. Hope fully soon.

Blue dream wake and bake!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks. yeah i've been lurkin a bit, just been busy with work lately. 

what are you doin up this way?

blue dream, nice. GDP and plushberry wake n bake here.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 18, 2012)

OK, while we're talkin' wake-n-bake.....Cream Caramel from Sweet Seeds (first 2 ) and Clusterfunk from Bohdi.


----------



## slabhead (Jul 18, 2012)

Boyz clean out yer damn inbox bro...slab


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 18, 2012)

Done.. Damn my bad bro


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahaha.GOD got that $1500 mega pack of strain on strain on strain pollenated with that male you just mentioned. think he tested them all? he so crazy even if he say he do ...probably a canna BIG lie. ** a/c oh yes , we rigged it , & it works t0 the tune of a 5 celcius temp drop at night so far. probably be worthless lights on but tonight we gonna test and see. if not , i'll just pump the lab full of cold air nug love at lights out. my tech be higher than dj hightech ! *** late edit *** it works ! even lights on !!!! nice !


nice surf boards gudkarma , SHACKKABRAWW! try surfing out on cape cod, the water is always cold.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2012)

im considering a move to maine.

med legal + surf + no more hot summers = possibly on my radar

cant stand the filthy city where i live. makes me wanna smash stuff, crush heads , & destroy everything like the hulk. i hear about the daily murder(s) and just think one less fuckwad sucking off the teet of society.

swear it ==> need me a change of scenery greenery!

going crazy looking at these inbreed human trash warm bodied sperm recepticles living like jit bags.

*

the concensus on "pisces genetics" fem beans ? i got my finger on the trigger... but oddly im unsure if those beans are worth the $. 

lets say , over two packs of gear from an old head like classic seeds ...or some c4 from chimera (which is way fair priced @ seed depot).

& cant give my money to mr. c(ock smoker) for dat there green crack... even if i want it ...now i dont want it ...thats 100% for sure.

maybe hit i'll the 'tude instead of the seed depot.
get some other things on the radar like humbolt's pinaapple skunk & some critical sensistar.

the seed depot ...never ordered from them.
its relaible ? they have freebies?

[youtube]uwlAvsPvPfg[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

I need to see a neurologst. Headaches and pains all over.. Vomiting for no reason wtf!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im considering a move to maine.
> 
> med legal + surf + no more hot summers = possibly on my radar
> 
> ...


TSD is legit I ordered from there and the freebies are a 10 pck of regs. Quick and all jut the packaging looks like it came local instead of a seedbanks lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2012)

hope you feel better bro !

thanks for the quick response.
pulling the trigger after i do some pisces research. see nothing on their fem beans.

maybe grab that c4 from chimera and the humbolt purps from classic seeds.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 18, 2012)

No good WBW  hope you get that sorted out with the quickness


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I need to see a neurologst. Headaches and pains all over.. Vomiting for no reason wtf!


damm bro , i hope ur going 2 be ok bro. ill keep u in my prayers dude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn wyte get that checked out man. Hope u feel better


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> damm bro , i hope ur going 2 be ok bro. ill keep u in my prayers dude.





SketchyGrower said:


> No good WBW  hope you get that sorted out with the quickness





gudkarma said:


> hope you feel better bro !
> 
> thanks for the quick response.
> pulling the trigger after i do some pisces research. see nothing on their fem beans.
> ...





karmas a bitch said:


> Damn wyte get that checked out man. Hope u feel better


Thanks guys for the concerns . My appointment is next week but I might have to take a trip to the emergency room if I don't feel better.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 18, 2012)

anyone know anything about this new company on the tude "humbolt seed organization" ?


----------



## guwall (Jul 18, 2012)

Weird you guys are having trouble with the Zon... That place is the tits.

Mr. C has been there for every question and purchase.

Like KaB said. usually have a message or pm from him within minutes.
I'd do money through mail. but I can wait for my beans I have a full opp right now anyways, anything elses is just vaulted.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol thats awesome Gud. I havent heard anyone talk about kids in the hall in ages. I used to watch that show when I grew up. I AM THE ERADICATOR!!! lol


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 18, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> anyone know anything about this new company on the tude "humbolt seed organization" ?


I think there was some info in this thread about them. I do beleive the word was good.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 18, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I havent heard anyone talk about kids in the hall in ages. I used to watch that show when I grew up. I AM THE ERADICATOR!!! lol


That show was a little before my time but I do remember watching the Upright Citizens Brigade. I remember watching it when I was like fifteen and seeing this sketch where they were in some kind of virtual reality world with those old school 90's helmet glasses on and there was like prison rape invovled??

It was really wierd, that's all I remember.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I need to see a neurologst. Headaches and pains all over.. Vomiting for no reason wtf!


Have you been in a car accident or anything else traumatic lately?
Because what you're describing are all the symptoms of spinal cord trauma.
I know this from first hand experience, I shattered a disc in my neck into my spinal cord, during a workplace accident.
It's good that you have an appointment set for next week, but be vigilant in the mean time till then.
If it gets to bad, don't be a tough guy, go straight to the ER, as you do not want to suffer any permanent damage.
I wish you the best of luck in healing from whatever it is that is ailing you.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 18, 2012)

Canna collective is goin to drop some of Nevs indica grail.


"Super Kush & Gush will be up in the next 24-48 hours stay tuned 

DJ"

Reeferman will have some of Nevils new stuff @ his site in the future..


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Canna collective is goin to drop some of Nevs indica grail.
> 
> 
> "Super Kush & Gush will be up in the next 24-48 hours stay tuned
> ...



pics pics pics please please please


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> Have you been in a car accident or anything else traumatic lately?
> Because what you're describing are all the symptoms of spinal cord trauma.
> I know this from first hand experience, I shattered a disc in my neck into my spinal cord, during a workplace accident.
> It's good that you have an appointment set for next week, but be vigilant in the mean time till then.
> ...


Motorcycle accident. I'm definately going to make a trip because curling up with pains everywhere and a throbbing headache all day is nt gong to work


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Motorcycle accident. I'm definately going to make a trip because curling up with pains everywhere and a throbbing headache all day is nt gong to work




Wish you the best my friend...lol

Hope nothing with the back,i got a fucked up back and it is no fun....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Motorcycle accident. I'm definately going to make a trip because curling up with pains everywhere and a throbbing headache all day is nt gong to work



Rub some dirt on it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2012)

does smoking help at all wbw??

i wondered what happened to u m8, glad it wasn't too bad, as bad as it was, it could always have been worse imo..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Rub some dirt on it.


And then what?



racerboy71 said:


> does smoking help at all wbw??
> 
> i wondered what happened to u m8, glad it wasn't too bad, as bad as it was, it could always have been worse imo..


No the smoking makes the headaches worst in some cases.. But if my head feels good when I get up then the bud helps with the pain and calms my stomach down but I the headache is thier it's bed or a chair all day. 

And talking about worse, about a month ago 2 people died on bikes at a red light.. 2 blocks away from my accident


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2012)

i get really bad migrane's every once in awhile, and i can't even think of smoking, not a newport, not a joint or a bowl or a bong hit.. just the thought of it makes me head hurt even more, as if that were even possible at times, lol, that's why i was wondering how it worked out for you..

good to hear it's not just me, as much as it sucks...


----------



## althor (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah I have never found a strain that cured a headache. I see strains listing "migraines" or "headaches" and think "yeah right."
In all my years of smoking, get rid of the headache FIRST, then smoke some.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2012)

No shit, someone point me to a strain that kills a headache. lol I haven't found one yet.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> No shit, someone point me to a strain that kills a headache. lol I haven't found one yet.


 the thing that kills me is some breeders will list headaches as one of the strong points medicinally for a strain and i've never understood how weed got ride of a headache as it's never worked for me...

hmm, just had a thought, wonder if vap'ing instead of smoking some bud would help out on the headache front or nada??


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 18, 2012)

I get migraines and the only thing that helps is if I can vape some sativa or sativa dom hybrid as I feel it starting to come on. Thus, I try my best to keep vaping sativas all day every day so I won't get a migraine.

Very few Indicas work, most just leave my head feeling empty and pounding. Smoking works occasionally but also sometimes makes it worse.

Edit: Similar to wbw, if I get up with a headache it's there for the day. If it's clear and I get high and stay high, good day.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 18, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I get migraines and the only thing that helps is if I can vape some sativa or sativa dom hybrid as I feel it starting to come on. Thus, I try my best to keep vaping sativas all day every day so I won't get a migraine.
> 
> Very few Indicas work, most just leave my head feeling empty and pounding.


I was just going to say some bomb sativa is perfect for the head, or mind. Its that soothing of the head as to why i enjoy sativa's so damn much.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

I got to start growing some sativas thn


----------



## snodome (Jul 18, 2012)

young kf7 freeb


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a damn good female seeds pheno of c99, super hazey, and im not too sure how my super lemon haze is going to be, but right now in veg, it stinks to high heaven of lemons and skunk.  Seems to be very promising, and i am a huge fan of all diesel whether it be NYC or sour or both together you can get great sativa effects from the diesel. 
Seedism NYC Diesel x Sour Diesel is quite nice.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

I forgot about the c99 and a11 I got


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey I agree it sounds just like my girl bro. She had an accident and she lost spinal fluid. If the pressure isn't right / low... Same symptoms bro. What they had to do us what is called a blood patch. They take blood and inject into your spin to bring the pressure back up. Completly safe but must be done it will not correct itself. 

Drink caffeine soda it is supposed to help. If u dnt feel better from the soda I would go the hospital that is serious. 
The BP works fast. U will def make u feel better right away its crazy. 

Unless do u have the shits at all because that would make it viral. just asking.. Hope u figure it
Out.. Hope this helps.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 18, 2012)

whats good guys, been a min. what can yall tell me about horti's sour power (i think its newly listed). looks like some serious fucking dank, 154 a 10 pack though
on another note got my gs bx2 from sos and bodhi black triangle/moonwalks from the tude, pretty good day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Hey I agree it sounds just like my girl bro. She had an accident and she lost spinal fluid. If the pressure isn't right / low... Same symptoms bro. What they had to do us what is called a blood patch. They take blood and inject into your spin to bring the pressure back up. Completly safe but must be done it will not correct itself.
> 
> Drink caffeine soda it is supposed to help. If u dnt feel better from the soda I would go the hospital that is serious.
> The BP works fast. U will def make u feel better right away its crazy.
> ...


Thanks for that..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I got to start growing some sativas thn


^ your sativa is stuffed in a pork chop hot off the grillz.

trust this


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 18, 2012)

and cannobi, bio-diesel, and g-funk dropped at tsd. so many options
what to do?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ your sativa is stuffed in a pork chop hot off the grillz.
> 
> trust this


Sounds like that's all the sativa I need then..can't wait


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I had lime disease, and had to get a spinal tap.
Turns out the Hospital fucked up royally. They gave me the tap and wheeled me out the door within 20 minutes of the procedure. I was home in MAJOR pain and vomiting for 4 days before returning to the Hospital. They gave me a blood patch over where the tap was and I was ok in 15 minutes! I mean, I coulda went out and played a full game of basketball.

The spinal tap removes the fluid between your brain and skull and any SLIGHT movement at all causes huge headaches. Not to mention all the back pain I had. I wanted to punch that Dr. in the face.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks for that..


No worries bro just hope u get better cause that shit ain't fun.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 18, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Yeah, I had lime disease, and had to get a spinal tap.
> Turns out the Hospital fucked up royally. They gave me the tap and wheeled me out the door within 20 minutes of the procedure. I was home in MAJOR pain and vomiting for 4 days before returning to the Hospital. They gave me a blood patch over where the tap was and I was ok in 15 minutes! I mean, I coulda went out and played a full game of basketball.
> 
> The spinal tap removes the fluid between your brain and skull and any SLIGHT movement at all causes huge headaches. Not to mention all the back pain I had. I wanted to punch that Dr. in the face.


Hey bro I know this ain't the medical hot line thread but what were your symptoms with that? 

Ya my girls got a epidural and they had this chic training and she screwed up and they had to give her a blood patch to fix her fluid that time.

So here after a 4 wheeling acident she has some if the same symptoms and I asked them. They did some sort of a test and next thing I know she is getting a blood patch and the same thing right and rain. Crazy how that works. But I had to play mystery diagnosis. LOL. Oh well I was just glad she was better...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

Symtoms of lime disease?
I had a huge bullseye on my back where the tick bit me. it was a red infected area, with a ring of normal color, followed by another red ring. Prob about 15" in circumfrence. Joint pain, loss of appetite, cold sweats, vomiting, lol. Not good. And apparently, i have lime for life. It never leaves your system from what i was told.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 18, 2012)

just getting caught up too. thats unforunate wbw.
Thatd be tight if some one in your area would hook you up with some sativa for those headaches. I sure would if I could bro. 
hoping for quck and full recovery though man


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2012)

*CLS*
Humbolt Purple
$ 45.00


1 
$ 45.00 











*CLS*
Afghooie x Romulan Joes
$ 45.00 


*

TSD has a buy 2 for 1 extra pack on the classic seeds.

got my two & gonna grab his real NL for a freebie.


----------



## guwall (Jul 18, 2012)

A little bud porn to help with your headache

Ace of spades day 26



I gonna smoke the hell out of that nug in 5 weeks +dry/cure


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 18, 2012)

dang guwall why you gotta tell me about the classic promo lol 
been eyeing em for a min but so much others dropped i want to get. you get to pick the freebie pack?
i guess i wont get star power (star bud x ecsd v3 sour daddy), pretty sure its limited though cause only 10 packs at the tude


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 18, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Symtoms of lime disease?
> I had a huge bullseye on my back where the tick bit me. it was a red infected area, with a ring of normal color, followed by another red ring. Prob about 15" in circumfrence. Joint pain, loss of appetite, cold sweats, vomiting, lol. Not good. And apparently, i have lime for life. It never leaves your system from what i was told.


Damn that's crazy. Bet u were freekin out with that shit. I guess I'm good I didn't get anything like. We were tripping down peace river / the woods and I woke up with a few ticks my girl had to pull them out of my scalp. But I didn't have any shit like that. Hope u keep well. No reoccurring effects.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2012)

yes, you pick the free pack you want.

the humbolt purps = purple urkle :: http://hightimes.com/grow/subcool/3482

& the afgooie x romulan gotta be some straight up catch a F I R E.

yum!

his real NL looks banger too.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 18, 2012)

i might have to copy ya and cop a pack of afgooie x romulan as well. what do you think of his c99? might pick that up to do side by side with my mosca 
Ive been told he works with bodhi and they are a cheap
looks like im going to grab me some classic and 303 gfunk i think.



gudkarma said:


> yes you pick the pack you want.
> 
> the humbolt purps = purple urkle
> 
> ...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2012)

MD420's Predator -AlienDog(cc) x Fire Alien(Raskal), this cut is going to be a P1 to alien IBL line(i think we will see i guess), with another local breeders helping lemonhoko 

Some nanners but to be expected alien gear and i ahve a some temp and light issues late in flower












when his lines become available ill let you all know looking like spring next year as of now


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 18, 2012)

^ looks yummy tell you what.
like you said nanners expected with that line , but, no, in my lab not allowed.

if subby cant have em, neither can your boy 

im all over classic seeds gear. fine farmer here blessed me with the ww x rom. edumated in bean form. fair price. 2 for 1. you know he grows it all, smokes it, tests it, you can tell especially if you check dude out.

sure classic works with bodhi. doesnt suprise me at all, when they're both located in that very special part of cali.

the afgoo x rom is a must crack. looks super extra dank w/ a real good finish time.

plus you know that guy dont bullshit much cause i checked him on the forum... which is why i went with him over pisces.

mental floss is next. two packer. 2 for 1 with his gear as well (i think). c4 as my extra. nice.

black russian from delicious too.
thats a bomb cross.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 18, 2012)

that ww x rom sounds dank

i hear ya, on the nanners, got to run her again to see if it happens again, at least its late in cycle, week 9, and not like week 5


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ya man you got me leaning towards getting two packs of the afgoo x roms. maybe some c99 or humboldt purple freebie

Ima hit up jay and see if chimera is 2 for 1 as well. hopefully he gets back at me quickly. might go with that over the classic for now. 



gudkarma said:


> ^ looks yummy tell you what.
> like you said nanners expected with that line , but, no, in my lab not allowed.
> 
> if subby cant have em, neither can your boy
> ...


----------



## 420hydro (Jul 18, 2012)

Speaking of Seed Collecting .....

I have had nothing but great service from Herbies Head Shop. We are talking about multiple orders.

One order I was sent the wrong thing - they corrected that by sending me the correct item. I would have sent back the incorrect item but they let me keep it.

And their prices are as good as or better that Attitude and they also have free seeds. The more you spend the more free seeds you get. I have over 40 free seeds in my seed bank.

Try Herbies Head Shop, you'll like it !!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 18, 2012)

I will pass on herbies there way over priced


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 19, 2012)

In regards to migraines; I have been suffering from migraines since I was a little kid. I hurt my back in the military and that just complicated it to the point where I was getting migraines 1-2 times a week where I just had to pop a bunch of aspirin or tylenol and go to sleep in a dark dark room until it was gone. 

I havent found a "strain" that worked well on fixing any migraine. Like someone said earlier, me smoking anything just compounds it. BUT when I started smoking again, I found that I stopped getting migraines as often. I went down from 1-2 a week, to 1 a month. Now I only get them every so often. So don't think of it as a cure all, but more as a preventative. A preventative that I love to take, lol. The relief I get from my migraines is what sold me on the medical marijuana deal. Nothing was working, and then by an off chance, I went to an Dropkick Murphy's/Offspring concert, and got really high with a friend, and started smoking again to just get high, but I noticed how well that smoking was helping me deal with a lot of the issues that I was having with back pain, sleep issues, and my migraines. Now it also helps keep my stomach issues at bay also.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

there's a regular in this thread who got seed from herbies which were never released by hortilab.
how do they have what horti didnt release?

& i heard they never ship in breeders packs. a no-no for me.

gimme breeder packs or keep that shit.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

oh man I'm a Rommy lover...heard a Goo Romulan won a cup in CO or somewhere a few years back.....lemmegetdat!!


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

hey Gud...where did that WW x Rom come from??


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

i had the federation cut for ages... dished it to a total fucking fraud here at RIU that beat me for all kinda gear, cuts, & seed. he was supposed to hook it back up after i moved in conjunction with my divorce. 

turns out, just another internet liar.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

classic seeds.

https://www.theseeddepot.com


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

That's a fuckin cryin' ass shame man....I hate that shit!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 19, 2012)

Things are getting tighter in the wallet, but I had to put in another order. I ordered a couple packs of Green Crack and the C-99 F4's. I've wanted the GC for awhile and can't find a cut. I kinda hate growing fem seeds, but I'll just throw them in with my Firestarter run soon.  C-99's are for a little fun. I'm still looking for a suitable stud to my NYC, GDP, SLH, and Bubba mom. I wouldnt mind seeing some 99 Purps or some Pineapple Diesel or something, lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ looks yummy tell you what.
> like you said nanners expected with that line , but, no, in my lab not allowed.
> 
> if subby cant have em, neither can your boy
> ...


yea,classic is good peps.

im poping a pack of his ROM X DIESEL right now.
and hawaiian skunk x rom are looking real good so far.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

scored a pack of Grape Stomper bx2 this morning.

WIN!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 19, 2012)

Classic seeds owner spent 3 tours in nam killing VC.
Was drafted in 63, before that he was a surfer stoner.
I like his style.

I here he's looking for a good Og male for a project if anyone here has one....


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 19, 2012)

Hortilab Sour Power fems on sale at seedbay for $125 a 10pk, $68 a 5pk.....little cheaper than the tude. And ya gud, me no trust herbies(selling beans they don't have, and no breeder's pack). Btw, Nevil's seeds dropped at CC. Gush=G13xHawaiian, and Super Kush=Ortega x Kanga's Kush.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for info bbb
Do you anything about sour power? I know it was added recently and there weren't many packs available



bombudburner said:


> Hortilab Sour Power fems on sale at seedbay for $125 a 10pk, $68 a 5pk.....little cheaper than the tude. And ya gud, me no trust herbies(selling beans they don't have, and no breeder's pack). Btw, Nevil's seeds dropped at CC. Gush=G13xHawaiian, and Super Kush=Ortega x Kanga's Kush.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

Shit goes fast on seedbay. Keep that f5 key polished


----------



## cary schellie (Jul 19, 2012)

strawberry cough for some grape stomper, og kush or anything GGG? hit me on pm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> strawberry cough for some grape stomper, og kush or anything GGG? hit me on pm


This can make u lose your pm's..


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 19, 2012)

yo wbw how many pits you got? 
im digging the avatar obv


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

nl#5 x haze c : classic banger : scarhole you alright homie !

my riot "swing kid" looks outstanding too.

*

got the veg/bloom+ nute sample from san diego : http://www.hydroponic-research.com/products.html

freebie of my absolute favorite thing for running hydro : one part nute

cant wait. enough to make two full rezzies for sure (the sample should make 50 to 75 gallons) . gonna use it for weeks 4 though 6 on this run.

look out ! 
when n/p/k gets exciting !


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 19, 2012)

The new room is up and running time for some new beans!  i think i'm feeling cheesy


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 19, 2012)

shizniz34 said:


> Thanks for info bbb
> Do you anything about sour power? I know it was added recently and there weren't many packs available


All I know is it placed at a cannabis cup, and these are S1s.....of the cup-winning cut? Not sure. The buds look chunky and frosty. Now you know what I know.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks man, wasn't sure if I should jump on them or not. Cause I know the Starbuds went super quick.
you running anything else by riot gud? Ive been looking into his beans recently and hanging out over at his forums. Cool dude and his stuff looks dank as well. 



bombudburner said:


> All I know is it placed at a cannabis cup, and these are S1s.....of the cup-winning cut? Not sure. The buds look chunky and frosty. Now you know what I know.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

no. single fem bean. it was a gift.
& then there was all that smack talk.
so i decided to see for myself what riot gear does.

*

i just found atami has a product called "rootbastic" ...its their direct assault on H&G's roots excel.

hmmmmm... to buy that or roots excel?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

got a headband bag seed from my dealer last night, just one nice fat seed  even if its a male im going to cross it 2 all the females in my room and start a seed company........ jk about the seed company part, but ya lemon skunkXheadband , or godberryXheadband?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

atami wins.

i'll report on the efficacy of the product.
buy the time it gets here i should have roots in the bubbler.

cant wait !


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 19, 2012)

hmm thats either a good thing or bad lol one bean and its outstanding, luck of the draw or he got fire?
ya i put the shit talk and politics aside. let the product speak for itself 



gudkarma said:


> no. single fem bean. it was a gift.
> & then there was all that smack talk.
> so i decided to see for myself what riot gear does.
> 
> ...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> atami wins.
> 
> i'll report on the efficacy of the product.
> buy the time it gets here i should have roots in the bubbler.
> ...


i just made 16 clones last night, got em chillin in the humidity dome right now and im hoping the root by the time i get my beans.


----------



## guwall (Jul 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> no. single fem bean. it was a gift.
> & then there was all that smack talk.
> so i decided to see for myself what riot gear does.
> 
> ...



Rootbastic is the shit... works wonders......only thing you need for the little ones....made with a lot of clay tho, real heavy residual.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

for a seedling , swing kid, it is outstanding. 

against all kinds of shit cracked earlier & running , this baby girl has already caught up & is making short distances on the nodes. i can only keep so many plants & need space for preveg so i look & select for plants that grow fast first and foremost!

dont care about taste. dont care about the stone. not at first. 

in my lab, its all about fast veg , easy cloning, not being fussy , 2x stretch minimum , yield, & then nug density. i prize "basic" plant traits cause it costs creflo  dollars to run my set up. 

summer is $300 in electric easy. lab cost not house costs. 

id run critical+ the same as id run romulan. makes no difference to me. nope none. keeping 4 or 5 distinct & different moms there's always a flavor in the tent for me. and with righteous production running , i can keep any run (or parts) for myself i choose.

to make $ on a schedule, every two weeks, is alot more challenging than many people suspect. 

& to that effort, cut machines are so so so important. with SOG , the right genetics plays a huge part. spacedawg may be awesome but trait for trait in SOG afghan kush blows it away. 

& without access like peeps have in cali (for clones especially) & the huge number of unreliable fuckface sources , the flavor of the month is meaningless if it dosen't do the very basic plant funtions very very very well. 

swing kid, a bubba x chem cross , is showing great vigour. i hope it rocks the house & drops fat chem colas that taste like bubba.

let us blaze & pray.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

& i'll probably fall off the internet once i find perfect 5 moms.

bet.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 19, 2012)

Got the ban hammer @ MNS for telling folks about the grail drop @ canna collective...




You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.
Date the ban will be lifted: Never 


​


----------



## smang (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to bring it here but what does everyone think about RD gear?

Also picked up a pack of Pepe le Dank from GGG!


----------



## smang (Jul 19, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Got the ban hammer @ MNS for telling folks about the grail drop @ canna collective...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shits serious then haha


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

getting banned is good for the soul.
its why people love me & my posts so much  whats he gonna say cause that fool so crazy.

i got a bunch of my rep+ lifted here recently. which is odd imo.
but i dont care. 

its why dizzle is smart for keeping alternate egos on the web.
he inspired me to do it. 

mr c(ock) smoker cant keep me away forever. he needs me & we shall meet in ban world again.

unguard !


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice rant man. We def. think alike on a lot of your points.
If we compared grow "labs" and location we pretty much in the same situation , i value the same traits in my buds and keep most colas for personal. 
What keepers you got in the rotation now?




gudkarma said:


> for a seedling , swing kid, it is outstanding.
> 
> against all kinds of shit cracked earlier & running , this baby girl has already caught up & is making short distances on the nodes. i can only keep so many plants & need space for preveg so i look & select for plants that grow fast first and foremost!
> 
> ...


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

smang said:


> Sorry to bring it here but what does everyone think about RD gear?


I picked up a couple packs of gth1 and a single pack of the ox. I'm regretting now. When I purchased them there were no grow reports, so it was just a shot in the dark. Any pics of finished plants from their stock has been unimpressive. Nothing is frosty, especially for the top dollar that they are asking for their seed packs, just lanky janky plants. In a thread on icmag someone asked Scott what the recipe was for the soil mix he uses... his answer was that it was ''proprietary" How the fuck is a soil mix propietary? This isn't coke's secret recipe, not even someone with a high & mighty attitude like sub tries to make his soil out as propietary. I just thought that was total bull shit and they will not see a single cent from me now.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 19, 2012)

I Use the roots excell been curious about the atami I use the bloombastic love the stuff. Makes sense about the clay cause the BB is filled with it. They use it in their products cause it is supposed to help with time release or something of that nature plus contains minerals of course. So I would love to hear about how it goes. Have to go way out of my Way for the RE. Pain in my ass.

GUD did u get that SoCAL MK
Along with ur WWxROM?

I'm thinking I'm a grab a few pks show some support. To the old vet big props to him. 

And again GUD Hope u dnt leave us enjoy ur rants. Would be a little less fun hunting without cha bro. Ware is Higher Medz? Want to know how that 10gal G-13Hz is doin...


----------



## smang (Jul 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I picked up a couple packs of gth1 and a single pack of the ox. I'm regretting now. When I purchased them there were no grow reports, so it was just a shot in the dark. Any pics of finished plants from their stock has been unimpressive. Nothing is frosty, especially for the top dollar that they are asking for their seed packs, just lanky janky plants. In a thread on icmag someone asked Scott what the recipe was for the soil mix he uses... his answer was that it was ''proprietary" How the fuck is a soil mix propietary? This isn't coke's secret recipe, not even someone with a high & mighty attitude like sub tries to make his soil out as propietary. I just thought that was total bull shit and they will not see a single cent from me now.


I'm just tired of that rep, some stuff looks dank, but no grow repots make me sketch.
Tired of that fool, maybe I look like a complete asshole while showing people that they do not test shit or are shady to say the most, but I don't get how hey have a strain for almost every week of the year hahaha.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

Scott and RDMI are two separate people


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

rd buys lots of cuts and cross them all with the trusty male rare dankness #1


----------



## smang (Jul 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Scott and RDMI are two separate people


Have you seen the shit RDMI says?
So dumb.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

could a non-med state person start a seeds co.? and why no RI seed co.?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

look at all the sick east coat strains like mass.super skunk, nyc d, chem dog,


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

nope. i didnt grab that pisces gear. i got the afgoo x rom & the humbolt purps & the NL as a freebie.

yes. im excited to try the rootbastic. very very excited. all the pro producers i respect use some type of stimulant ...mostly roots excel. 

now i got proper temps, at least until i fill the tables & turn on an extra 18oow , it should up my game a tad. i dont want to buy it. really i dont. but, any edge i cant get in the clone game makes it easier to bust solid rotations & get product out. i clone like a champ just trying to (maybe) double the root mass im getting now.

*

spacedawg, blue dream, double white, and alphadawg are the moms.

two stay.
both dawgs destined to go.

honestly these seedlings cant grow fast enough.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya im looking forward to seeing that riot. 
I think ill get the platinum banana og kush during the promo, to get the purple og kush and blue dream kush freebies. should be a decent sample size. 
What should i add on with these classic: I was thinkin a socal strain, white lightning or purple sucide f2 ? not my card so ballin on a budget unfortunately


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I picked up a couple packs of gth1 and a single pack of the ox. I'm regretting now. When I purchased them there were no grow reports, so it was just a shot in the dark. Any pics of finished plants from their stock has been unimpressive. Nothing is frosty, especially for the top dollar that they are asking for their seed packs, just lanky janky plants.


I remember when the whole RD thing was initially blowing up 'round these parts. Never seen hype quite like that before - especially for a company seemingly coming out of nowhere literally overnight with a plethora of different strains (60+ in their case). Luckily Rare Jankness got exposed in the end thanks to inquiring minds here on RIU!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Scott and RDMI are two separate people


That may be but I remember communicating with Scott via PM a few months back and he really came off like a braggart. Boasting about how much money he makes and how all the naysayers can suck it, etc.. etc...

You know it seems that when every small business owner gets just a *little* taste of money, all of a sudden they think they're rich hot shit. Fuck them assholes.

We'll see where those pollen chuckers are in a couple of years, lol!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 19, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> rd buys lots of cuts and _*waters them all down*_ with the _*hermetically prone*_ male rare dankness #1


There you go... Fixed!


----------



## smang (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know Miss RD seems pretty chill.
But tired of the RDMI fool, puts down people across this board if they have any problem with RD instead of trying to come to middle grounds or talk about it.
Thats why I stick to Mr nice, Irie vibe, GGG, and Bodhi. Bomb stuff.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

i think rd stiffed a fourm member for test gear, said the "package was i the mail" and he never got it.


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 19, 2012)

Oooooooooh that Super Kush sounds good but at £97, i'll give it a miss....


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> nope. i didnt grab that pisces gear. i got the afgoo x rom & the humbolt purps & the NL as a freebie.
> 
> yes. im excited to try the rootbastic. very very excited. all the pro producers i respect use some type of stimulant ...mostly roots excel.
> 
> ...


Oh ok sounds like a nice plan. Glad temps r good and things r all worked out. GL. Guess I'm grabin Nev's gear
And some of the SCMK.

Right now my go to MoMs r GSxOG TriKush, SD.

On the side I got TSS Sour Banana, HM Elephant Stomper, HM G-13/HP,
The White, WiFi and Purple Berry Bx
Cracking Tahoo Alien F2 and LAD and Green Crack S1


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 19, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> On the side I got *TSS Sour Banana, HM Elephant Stomper, HM G-13/HP,
> The White, WiFi and Purple Berry Bx
> *Cracking* Tahoo Alien F2 and LAD and Green Crack S1*


Damn, that's good selection!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 19, 2012)

We shall see. I forgot also I poppd a GIGA bud for the hell of it. It's. Really tight structured plant. Excited to see what it does in flowering. Vegin cuts now. Figured what the hell.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 19, 2012)

smang said:


> I'm just tired of that rep, some stuff looks dank, but no grow repots make me sketch.
> Tired of that fool, maybe I look like a complete asshole while showing people that they do not test shit or are shady to say the most, but I don't get how hey have a strain for almost every week of the year hahaha.


Im telling you megatron did a lot of the testing for RD and everybody hates on his shit. The heads won't say it cuz they are all friends, but it's known as rarely dankness around here. We've seen ONE good strain in the last year out of ALL of them. They (megatron) are dialed in too. EVERY light is water cooled and let me tell you when I have the loot I'm upgrading cuz that shit is where it's at. You can get plants within inches of the bulb.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 19, 2012)

Gud I was checkin the Classic Seeds stuff out. Intrigues me. Looks like they work with some nice lines and prices are very reasonable. Almost wanna buy the Sour Diesel x Chemo cross but I aint buyin no more gear for a while. I'm gonna spend my money on equipment/supplies only for a while. I kinda need to buy a shit ton of smart pots soon anyways. Let me know you're results with that Hydroponics Research nute. I was eye balling that stuff months ago. It looks really appealing. 

Timewrecks are breaking dirt. Fuck yes. I germd my entire 5 pack of the Qush. I think I want these two more than anything. I really regret never trying Vortex but I loved the A13 back in the day and I am doin a few of the A13 x A11 right now to make up for my Apollo cravings. The A11 in the jar is very good. I get alot of positive feedback on it. 

I think it'd be bad ass to do a JTR x Apollo or JTR x C99 cross.. My Chernobyl x SpacePrincess pollen never took for whatever reason. Even when I try to pollinate shit on purpose I can't. I guess it's better not to have the opposite problem I suppose.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

next batch of nutes def gonna be veg/bloom+ ...running it weeks 3 to 6 for sure. 
the analysis is near perfect imo.
check all that cal & sulfer.

what you need to add? maybe maybe a touch of p. silicate.
& of course 5 gals of myco/enzyem/bennie tea  to the rezzie.

looks like i cant crack anything else till i run this round.

and if i find a nice stretchy cola making keeper im good to go till the fall & then i can crack some regulars : e$ko (blue chem) , cannaventure (mss x hindu) , frost bros. (c99 pineapple pheno) , the rest of those afgoo x rom.

im cracking 2 or 3 afgoo x rom when they show.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Gud I was checkin the Classic Seeds stuff out. Intrigues me. Looks like they work with some nice lines and prices are very reasonable. Almost wanna buy the Sour Diesel x Chemo cross but I aint buyin no more gear for a while. I'm gonna spend my money on equipment/supplies only for a while. I kinda need to buy a shit ton of smart pots soon anyways. Let me know you're results with that Hydroponics Research nute. I was eye balling that stuff months ago. It looks really appealing.
> 
> Timewrecks are breaking dirt. Fuck yes. I germd my entire 5 pack of the Qush. I think I want these two more than anything. I really regret never trying Vortex but I loved the A13 back in the day and I am doin a few of the A13 x A11 right now to make up for my Apollo cravings. The A11 in the jar is very good. I get alot of positive feedback on it.
> 
> I think it'd be bad ass to do a JTR x Apollo or JTR x C99 cross.. My Chernobyl x SpacePrincess pollen never took for whatever reason. Even when I try to pollinate shit on purpose I can't. I guess it's better not to have the opposite problem I suppose.


i feel u on buying gear bro, im all done for a bit, with 3 10 packs on the way i think im good on beans.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 19, 2012)

GK

I like your new philosphy on beans. Looking for priced right cashcroppers from breeders, not beanmakers.

Classic looks great and Sannie has some wicked herbs that he has worked on for many year. I popped some Kolosus, bought some KF, and anestheshia, got some Huckleberry freebies.

I also got drizella and Miss Universe. I believe he is not on your happy new year list however Mr P has been working his strains for longtime and he even identifies the phenos and percentage.


Blaze & Pray nice one my friend, I may need to steal it


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 19, 2012)

smang said:


> I don't know Miss RD seems pretty chill.... Thats why I stick to Mr nice, Irie vibe, GGG, and Bodhi. Bomb stuff.


It's one thing to be chill... Another to have top notch genetics. She was real nice to me too.. We talked about me being a tester and then she just bailed.. but one thing I can say she did ask me and I thought it was odd.. was if there were any problems or bad results during the test I had to run it thru them before I could post my results online.

When I used to test for TGA I was never asked to do anything except grow the shit and post the results.. not screen the results. Kinda fucking lame if you ask me. I'm glad I never did it cuz a buddy of mine popped a bunch of RD shit and it was nanner city. I do want to try the Vemon OG since it's already in my possession. But I'll stop there. 




gudkarma said:


> next batch of nutes def gonna be veg/bloom+ ...running it weeks 3 to 6 for sure.
> the analysis is near perfect imo.
> check all that cal & sulfer.
> 
> ...


You go do that Mr. Gud Nye the Ganja guy. I'ma play with the GH nutes a little more. I really underfed last round. I was used to Foxfarm and Botanicare nutes in the past so adding 20ml of anything to a gallon was scary for me. The GH nutes I had to really step it up to see good results, at least now I know. I also supplemented in bloom with Beastie Bloomz <-- I love this shit. Total inorganic additive with crazy high NPK 0-50-30, but I never burnt shit if I cut my bloom nute back 25% and added 1/4 teaspoon of the beastiebloomz. I used it instead of the dry koolbloom and it worked out well. Ims stay the fuck away from organic nutes. Chem all the way for this Batma... opps.. err.. Monster Drank... 




400wattsallday said:


> i feel u on buying gear bro, im all done for a bit, with 3 10 packs on the way i think im good on beans.


Haha.. yea well I can say I have plenty of beans. Idk how many I have I can't count that high..but I want that Motorebel Orange Chemo and Pisces's Candy Queen and Vics High real fuckin bad. It's a bad habit buyin beans. Heroin was a cheaper habit back in the day... okay well not really.. but close! Haha. Either way I'm not doing either for a while. Not cuz I cant afford it but because I gotta get through some of these gems I had to have back when.. and havent gotten to yet. Fucking 6 and 7 year old beans. Fuck. 

Love being single.. love the fact that I have a restraining order against my ex, love the fact that my wallet is so full it don't close.. life is good right now..

I'm gonna rock out with my pills out and hard music makes me wanna work hard in my room. Grow some monsters while I sip my daily BFC Monster Dranks... Feel the fucking beat of my heart wanting to explode outta my chest and scream out loud as loud as I fucking can cuz I'm a homeowner now and my bitch is gone.. Fuck YOU BITCH!!! I AM GONNA GROW A SHIT TON OF BIG FAT FRUITY BUD and there aint shit you can do!! Whore!! Hahaha.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 19, 2012)

damn this thread moves quick had to catch up on about 5 pages  wish you guys could pick a few good strains and quit with this buying 20 strains a month fuck i po! still looking for something i really want but nothing speaking to me ? wasn't impressed with my ghs beans.The widow is big and fast but not much of a stinker.the church sux balls lanky small ass buds no smell. the dinafem diesel i got looks great and might be a keeper got a really nice strawberry scent.my mystery kush from bag seed showing the most promise straight up grapefruit overpowers everything else in the room . of course my favorite so far shark attack funky ass cheese taste not killer buzz but does the job but did i mention funky cheese ? lol it fucking sticks with ya too till ya brush your chops.Would love to find a male to give her a little more potency.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 19, 2012)

is anyone else here doing timewreck and or qush except me?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 19, 2012)

Been whoring these pics in other threads, might as well whore em out here too.  Skywalker x og 18 turning out real nice.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> is anyone else here doing timewreck and or qush except me?


I got a couple Timewreck blooming, and 4 in the outdoor.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 19, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I got a couple Timewreck blooming, and 4 in the outdoor.


Indo, smells more like outdo.

[video=youtube;7UcFehMFhMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UcFehMFhMk[/video]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 19, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I got a couple Timewreck blooming, and 4 in the outdoor.


How far along are the ones in bloom? How's the smells and how are they doing overall?
My timewreck were the first outta 20 beans to all germ and a couple are already peeking up above dirt in just a couple days.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 19, 2012)

Yo drank I had a long talk with my friend today about those gativa plasma lights you were talking about. They sound pretty sweet.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 19, 2012)

GUD, you buy any bennies yet? I have a suggestion for you. There's a dude on thcfarmer selling bennies on eBay much cheaper than anybody else and more concentrated. He has a root pack, nute pack, and a foliar. I've been using them for about two weeks and all new growth is super healthy....better than ever. They speed up veg too(according to the dude, but I've noticed growth speeding up a bit already. There's quite a bit of info on thcfarmer. Let me know if you want links.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> How far along are the ones in bloom? How's the smells and how are they doing overall?
> My timewreck were the first outta 20 beans to all germ and a couple are already peeking up above dirt in just a couple days.


My bad..I only have 1 in bloom...almost done actually, been in light dep for 46 days. The 4 in veg are o my friends garden but I can get pics of em' later. The smell on this one, is faintly TW reminiscent..


----------



## wheezer (Jul 19, 2012)

call me slow, but I just figured out who you are MD hehehe


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

put links up.

i'll check out anything.

*

i buy tons of shit from these people : http://www.kelp4less.com/

ebay of course is bomb... got 2.5 gallons of fertilome for $29 delivered ! http://www.fertilome.com/product.aspx?pid=3cc99dc6-a129-4d68-8c27-7cb7d1030a92

fuck loyalty... that stuff ^ is my week 1-2 mix with dynagro p.silicate, touch of AN micro, and bennie tea (w/ANs enzyme). when i run outta whatever ill buy whoevers brand i find cheapest on ebay.

i am loyal to dynagro.

i love hydroplex from botanicare & liquid karma.

i like foxfarms beastie blooms just like drank &their bloom nute for soil... i use it hydro , for mom feeds , in the cloner after roots form. 

every two weeks i make sure my moms are real dry , feed em the fertilome till they run off , & dump the rest.

weeks 3-6 share the same rezzie so im a little mo spendy with this free sample of veg/bloom+ 

^ if not that then i'd be rocking cns17 or maybe dynagro/bloom (1 part gro , 3 bloom).

i got atami's version of roots excel for < $60 @ 250ml & free shipping. its rec to use .3 to 1ml a gal ...so it goes far. i swear they reverse eningeered H&Gs stuff has the kelp & brown algea extract in it same as roots excel. priced same but atami offers a $40 bottle too.

need some expanded shale to add to my droton.
that's next.

these guys i love too : just got 3 @ 5 kilo bales of botanicare coco and their awesome 1 gal square containers : http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

id trade an aircooled hood RIGHT NOW for a 600w ballast.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 19, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> GUD, you buy any bennies yet? I have a suggestion for you. There's a dude on thcfarmer selling bennies on eBay much cheaper than anybody else and more concentrated. He has a root pack, nute pack, and a foliar. I've been using them for about two weeks and all new growth is super healthy....better than ever. They speed up veg too(according to the dude, but I've noticed growth speeding up a bit already. There's quite a bit of info on thcfarmer. Let me know if you want links.


I wonder if this is the same thing i was looking at .I'd like a link to if you don't mind.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 19, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> I wonder if this is the same thing i was looking at .I'd like a link to if you don't mind.


eBay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/230761890387?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Dude's thcfarmer forum:https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/forums/capulators-beneficials.179/

Each pack is 8 oz....I don't know metric...and I use more than the recommended dose and still get 192 gallons for $25. Free shipping if you buy all three packs. Price goes down for larger quantities.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 19, 2012)

Drank my friend was also talking about these today. They seem very impressive. The website sucks ATM tho. 

http://gropho.com/index.html


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 19, 2012)

Man the ads on this site crack me up more everyday. Just seen one for an online Hells Kitchen game, because that's exactly what I want after I get stoned, is to have Gordon Ramsey yell at me for my shit being raw.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Man the ads on this site crack me up more everyday. Just seen one for an online Hells Kitchen game, because that's exactly what I want after I get stoned, is to have Gordon Ramsey yell at me for my shit being raw.



I seen one that said stop waking your dick and start playing slots lol im thinking wtf has this to do with weed?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 19, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> GK
> 
> I like your new philosphy on beans. Looking for priced right cashcroppers from breeders, not beanmakers.
> 
> ...


You will love that KF. I promise. I had one pheno that wasn't so good, but the rest of them were excellent, one in particular was amazing. 

Peakseedsbc.com have good prices and they have access to good old school genetics being on the island with their rep well established. They might serve you well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 19, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You will love that KF. I promise. I had one pheno that wasn't so good, but the rest of them were excellent, one in particular was amazing.
> 
> Peakseedsbc.com have good prices and they have access to good old school genetics being on the island with their rep well established. They might serve you well.


Peekseeds it has very goodrep and service is top notch


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 19, 2012)

cant wait to grab some peak.

dizzle reccomends & has run a bunch.

i'd like to grab : northernberry , texada x nl , that bomb looking sweet skunk OMG , kushberry , & his NL


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, I can't vouch for them other than I have read almost entirely positive stuff and almost no negative. Some of the pics of the buds look incredible too. Oh and the price is righteous. Probably gonna send em 150 bucks on Monday or Friday afternoon to add to the collection. Skunkx2, Blueberryx1, NLx1 & Kush/Skunk or SkunkxNL or maybe just a mixpack.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> cant wait to grab some peak.
> 
> dizzle reccomends & has run a bunch.
> 
> i'd like to grab : northernberry , texada x nl , that bomb looking sweet skunk OMG , kushberry , & his NL


Yeah the the picture they have of the skunk under the picture section looks unfreakingbelievable. I've heard more than a few people comment their skunk is among the best they've ever smoked, so I want to try it real bad. I miss the old skunk high.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 19, 2012)

So, what should I run next? 

Vortex, Bright Moments or Kaliman Cheese #1?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 19, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So, what should I run next?
> 
> Vortex, Bright Moments or Kaliman Cheese #1?


Bright Moments all the way!!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 19, 2012)

no way... Vortex, haha.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 19, 2012)

really can't go wrong with any of those, but vortex for flavor, bm for head


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 19, 2012)

i just got a pack of KF f3s from sannies, any one know if it has purp phenos alot?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 20, 2012)

i think so...some phenos purple from week 3


----------



## waddup (Jul 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> On the side I got TSS Sour Banana, HM Elephant Stomper, HM G-13/HP,
> The White, WiFi and Purple Berry Bx
> 
> Nice! You got any pics of the purple berry flowers?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i think so...some phenos purple from week 3


i take it u grew this and like it , what was the flowering time?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 20, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i take it u grew this and like it , what was the flowering time?


no i haven't...but was recently checking out some grow reports. can't remember the flowering time tho
added it to my wanted list


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 20, 2012)

hmmm...my next order

*Cosmic Bubba Kush**
Lady Lavenberry
Ms. Moon Dancer
PM Dawn*


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 20, 2012)

Popped a 5 pack of Vortex awhile ago. Got 5 females about 4 weeks in, starting to smell dank.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 20, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i just got a pack of KF f3s from sannies, any one know if it has purp phenos alot?


I had 4 phenos - 2 of which were extremely purple from to word jump to another (amazingly resinous) green/purple hybrid - clear purpling though and a bright green pheno that has a lot of potential, I don't think I did her justice... most females it would seem will have color. It is a very colorful plant and the smoke is excellent.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 20, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i take it u grew this and like it , what was the flowering time?


My three best were 12 week varieties, maybe longer but I pulled them on the early side as I wanted that racy/speedy buzz. My best I think could have gone 13. My worst went 8 but probably should have gone 9 - still wouldn't have been that great though IMO. My best was awesome however and I only planted 8 beans IIRC (maybe 10 I forget).


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 20, 2012)

Cali Connect at it again.

[video=youtube_share;vlhQgTpQZbU]http://youtu.be/vlhQgTpQZbU[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 20, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Cali Connect at it again.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;vlhQgTpQZbU]http://youtu.be/vlhQgTpQZbU[/video]



LOL~! was 2sec away from posting this myself


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2012)

Never heard of the guy, but he's got some nice nugs.

[video=youtube;tmTHnmXYKoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmTHnmXYKoY&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Cali Connect at it again.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;vlhQgTpQZbU]http://youtu.be/vlhQgTpQZbU[/video]



Swerve's response


Swerve said:


> hahahahahahahaha black caldron ..shit doesnt even exist.. lol i love people keep posting please..lol hahah thats as blue dream haze as it gets. grown in norcal. lol i love people tryn to stake claims at shit to help themselves... they were tyn to sell it on attitude.. sale what their alien genetics in packaging thats a clear rip off of mine. hahahhaa [please post something that matters hahahaha haters come on cpt dont ya go better than someone crying over a pic,. hahahahahahaha
> 
> dam mayb i should make it like subcool and really put people on blast.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## guwall (Jul 20, 2012)

'ZON DROP T-3 HRS




BANANA DOJO---5 PACKS 
mother===banana kush f8 
father===double purple dojo ix 


BANANA KUSH F9---5 packs 


YUM-YUM BUD---7 PACKS 
mother===chem soda 
father===double purple dojo ix 


SOYLENT GREEN---5 PACKS 
mother===chem sis
father===starfighter 


DERAILED---10 PACKS 
mother===trainwreck clone 
father===starfighter S


SOUR DOJO---3 PACKS 
mother===sour diesel ilb clone 
father===double purple dojo ix


PLATINUM DOJO---10 PACKS 
mother===double purple dojo clone "PURPLE PHENO" 
father===double purple dojo ix 


"PURPLE PHENO" PINK DOJO---3 PACKS 
mother===pink chemdawg clone 
father===double purple dojo f2


PINKDAWG #1---2 PACKS 
mother===pink chemdawg clone 
father===stardawg 


WHITE STRAWBERRY DIESEL---4 PACKS 
mother===white salmon clone 
fahter===strawberry diesel 


INSANE STRAWBERRY DIESEL---4 PACKS 
mother===insane jane clone 
father===strawberry diesel 




CALIFORNIA SUNSET---5 PACKS 
mother---sour cali * lemon larry 
father===alien kush f3


----------



## guwall (Jul 20, 2012)

Don't even think about Derailed, It's mine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol alot of ffffffiiiiiiiiirrrrreeeee!!!!


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 20, 2012)

Man swerve just keeps getting more and more rude. I hate to promote violence but someone needs to knock his block off. He talks about helping peoe but all I ever read from him is negative and doesn't seem to help anyone. I have CC seeds but am afraid if I have any issues with them he'll just talk down to me and bash me so I just let them sit their. 

It would be hard to do but it's a shame everyone doesn't just boycott that company. Seems the only way to shut him up is to put him out of business


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the ghost of Heath ledger is responsible for the shooting in Denver.....


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 20, 2012)

Everybody should email the tude like they did with riot. Hit em in the wallet that will make you rethink how you treat custys'


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think anyone could say anything to get cc off of the tude, people eat that shit up all day long. Then go to Swerve's bedroom to be spanked with a pm infested herm plant, only to return to the kitchen for a second helping of shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

that's funny ^
i think the same thing.

plus, if you are really garden anal, tell me how his seed doesnt contain PM spores?

packaging too.

ask e$ko. you can get (or interject into your garden) PM from beans ...which is why he treats his seed with uv sterilzation & a deep freeze just to be sure your shit runs clean.

my packs of cali con can sit forever. 
for me, its trade bait.

does anything on that list from the Zon have a single test grow?

im over it all. fakes & liars everywhere trying to suck us dry one pack of hermi prone shwag at a time.

for me, proven gear, proven company. 
that's it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

got 2 legit moms that make me happy.

got 2 ready to hit the door if not the trash can.

once i find 2 or 3 more moms ...im out for good.

bet.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 20, 2012)

Riot got banned cause his feuding with sub cool,subcool & Jill are friends with attitudes purchasing agent "Jody".
She just quit stocking riot gear cause sub threaded to leave if they didn't.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 20, 2012)

Nothing to do with seeds,But the new rush album is kick-ass.....

The new accept album is also killer.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

rush is a prog rock band setting a super high standard for years.

though, for me, a little heavier sound is better ...like "the mars volta".

still, rush... excellent.

i love studio vids. 
[youtube]DDRPtg0kmJU[/youtube]

omar rodriguez, the lead guitar, is amazingly talented playing on ALL kinds of albums.
[youtube]fE6YN9VcPPA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 20, 2012)

http://m.worldstarhiphop.com/video.php?v=wshhA4wwM9xvay09n1CG<a href="http://m.worldstarhiphop.com/video.php?v=wshhA4wwM9xvay09n1CG" target="_blank">[video]http://m.worldstarhiphop.com/video.php?v=wshhA4wwM9xvay09n1CG[/video]

Crazy shit!!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 20, 2012)

hahahaha....... any way i just made any order with the seed depot for some classicseeds chemdogXalpha desile and a pack of humbolt purple, and asked for a pack of the afgooXromulan. now im done getting seeds.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> now im done getting seeds.


Suuuuure. I've heard that one before.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Suuuuure. I've heard that one before.


dude, i have a problem.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> rush is a prog rock band setting a super high standard for years.
> 
> though, for me, a little heavier sound is better ...like "the mars volta".
> 
> ...


The mars volta rocks. I went to see them and they were playing with the red hot chili peppers like 05 i think.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 20, 2012)

[youtube]5dbGpxMAahU[/youtube]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

ha !

a friend of mine plays drums for king diamond.

while king does'nt play shows anymore, gotta be like 60 years old & i know he's got a bad back ! , my homie is a sesh drummer for all kinds of bands.

[youtube]PeZ41bTEEMU&feature=related[/youtube]

mercyful fate rules too !

[youtube]585ADesvihQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ha !
> 
> a friend of mine plays drums for king diamond.
> 
> ...




Saw the king diamond a few times,also saw him with mercyful fate....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

then you saw my boy playing drums.

i saw mercyful fate with megadeath & overkill.

[youtube]kZIVqCeFxR8[/youtube]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> then you saw my boy playing drums.
> 
> i saw mercyful fate with megadeath & overkill.
> 
> [youtube]kZIVqCeFxR8[/youtube]



Did he play drum for fate or diamonds solo band?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 20, 2012)

Time to go drink my 5th of makers mark....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

this is him :

http://www.mattthompsondrums.com/


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

this is my favorite kind diamond album :

[youtube]QvPaRGh9rzY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 20, 2012)

Shit, Andy LaRocque from King Diamond played on Death's Individual Thought Patterns. Dude's fucking good. I love his solo on this one.

[video=youtube;mZx_PjJCnw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZx_PjJCnw4[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

chuck schuldiner is easily in the top 25 greatest guitar players in history.

i saw death twice ! they rule.

spiritual healing one of metal's best albums.

RIP for one of the greatest ever !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Schuldiner

[youtube]nhfIZXDLmMM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 20, 2012)

Hail the King! \m/


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Shit, Andy LaRocque from King Diamond played on Death's Individual Thought Patterns. Dude's fucking good. I love his solo on this one.
> 
> [video=youtube;mZx_PjJCnw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZx_PjJCnw4[/video]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36_zCvT-UcI


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 20, 2012)

This might be a little fast and brutal for some of you pot smokers but its super melodic and the video cracks me up.
It also fits well with this wicked thunderstorm rolling through over my head that just started. 
Seen these dudes like 9 times.
If you pause tight at 0:51 seconds there is a nug that flashes on the moon.
I gave these guys some of my meds when they came through just two months ago on tour.
[youtube]aRUJU1G1VJY[/youtube]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

^ love it ! brutal is right !

love all kinds of musical goodness.

listen to TONS of reggae , hip hop , acid jazz , house , dub step , all kinds of shit.

love these guys what a flip on the brutal script.

sparky time!

[youtube]zfErMuivqn0[/youtube]

gear arrived !!!!

a) box shows & bam! installed that baby too fucking fast ...a new 440 cfm fan ...back to normal running temps finally!!!

b) 8 lamp t5 w/ 3000k bulbs ...veg gonna be better than ever with 648w of mixed spectrum t5 in 4x4 of space.

next score are knockoffs of method7 glasses made by hydrofarm ...& 50l of expanded shale to mix with my 'droton.

http://www.thehydroshops.com/lighting-controls-accessories/anti-glare-grow-goggles/

cant wait.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> next score are knockoffs of method7 glasses made by hydrofarm ...& 50l of expanded shale to mix with my 'droton.
> 
> http://www.thehydroshops.com/lighting-controls-accessories/anti-glare-grow-goggles/


Those are cool and all but bro I'm telling ya, check Craigslist!! I'm rockin' a pair of $300 polarized Ti framed Maui Jims in my room.


I've been on a bit of a RevCo trip lately myself...

[video=youtube;SnodOijs74M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnodOijs74M&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=FLBviAg5 hjYagvMQZdRFeIag&amp;playnext=2[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah i could rock welding shades too.

on ebay < $20

comparing the qualities now, what they block , what they dont, etc.
im only accepting complete & total blockage of all negative shit related to HIDs and bright lamps & giving me true plant color.

not wearing them anywhere but the grow room so im not inclined to get a crossover pair or shades.
ugly is better so they stay right in my lab. my eyes need it.

for sure, ive definitely suffered (eye) damage this last year with tons more garden work.
100% no doubt there's a slight blurry-ness like a spot in my right eye.

so stoked to be selling my herbs so cheap... its not like it dont cost $ , eye damage, and effort.

fuck what you heard on the med scene (east coast & all) , when you add it all up im all for $500 zips.


[youtube]xzOawffaRlc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 20, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The mars volta rocks. I went to see them and they were playing with the red hot chili peppers like 05 i think.


Saw Mars Volta with TOOL.
They were ok, but TOOL on the other hand, is incredible. They are utterly unbelievable
[video=youtube;E3fsX5r1Ba4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3fsX5r1Ba4[/video]

The above song is amazing, so complex.

They actually have 3 songs off there newest album that mesh together to make 1 song when played over each other. Only other band to do this was the Beatles, and they did just 2 songs





And as far as guitarists go, Tom Morello is sure to be in the top 10


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 20, 2012)

I like anything that sounds good is my motto, that with a taste for anything gains quite the diverse playlist of music.
I been really enjoying aesop rock's new album skelethon, some of the dopest hip-hop ive heard in a while.
Meanwhile im waiting on some more deltron later this year AFTER 12 goddamn years!
some new brootal metal coming out next month. Great year for music.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

make more twisty :

adonde va a llegar?

[youtube]BiacOLRsQtM[/youtube]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 20, 2012)

Or how about this one. TOOL wrote a song in the Fibonacci Theory...

[video=youtube;wS7CZIJVxFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS7CZIJVxFY[/video]


It's pretty wild actually. The entire album, when the songs are arranged with the Fibonacci theory, they all flow together. it's no coincidence.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q0-uA6amopI]http://youtu.be/Q0-uA6amopI[/video]


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 20, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Man swerve just keeps getting more and more rude. I hate to promote violence but someone needs to knock his block off. He talks about helping peoe but all I ever read from him is negative and doesn't seem to help anyone. I have CC seeds but am afraid if I have any issues with them he'll just talk down to me and bash me so I just let them sit their.
> 
> It would be hard to do but it's a shame everyone doesn't just boycott that company. Seems the only way to shut him up is to put him out of business


Swerve does help people!If you have a problem and you don't act rude about it he will help you.And if you have CC seeds then pop them!!I have grown a shit load of CC seeds a very rarely have a problem.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 20, 2012)

was gonna see batman in theaters tonight... think i'll wait till the crowds die down.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 20, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> was gonna see batman in theaters tonight... think i'll wait till the crowds die down.


insert crickets sound here


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 20, 2012)

I know yall seen that crazy ass massacre outside the batman premiere in Colorado... 50+ injured n I think 9 or more dead...
dude said he was the joker lmao! Crazy shit is the kid is an honor student at a university...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 20, 2012)

with a masters degree..


Heath ledgers ghost made him do it, i heard it from a nutso caller to am denver radio station this morning!

lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 20, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> was gonna see batman in theaters tonight... think i'll wait till the crowds die down.


too soon?.......


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 20, 2012)

Timewreck twins. & both look viable. Love ending up with 6 plants after purchasing a 5 pack of beans lol.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 20, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> was gonna see batman in theaters tonight... *think i'll wait till the crowds die down*.


MonsterDrank will be here all weekend people. Try the Veal!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 20, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> was gonna see batman in theaters tonight... think i'll wait till the crowds die down.





NightbirdX said:


> too soon?.......


Not for me. Someone told me that earlier and I almost fell over laughing so hard. Of course I am a narcisistic son of a bitch.. but that's besides the point. People who attended the show wanted to see the movie in its entirety.. but instead only got a bunch of clips. 

Sorry.. bad humor. But I was Batma... so I can say these things.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 20, 2012)

Seen motarebel say loompa farms will be sold at seed depot. 


> Loompa has his own label " Loompa Farms" and those gems will be available here too


----------



## wheezer (Jul 20, 2012)

a a a aaaa don't say it........


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 20, 2012)

303 dropped at TSD the other day also..
https://www.theseeddepot.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=170



Hey WBW that ogr "the white" is still kickin outdoors even with ubelieavible drought an heat.
Ill let you know how she finnishes.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 20, 2012)

When growing from Seed you always get surprises


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally gonna have some damn coffee around here by tomorrow. My lazy ass has been putting this off for nearly two months now and Starfucks is putting a dent in my wallet!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 20, 2012)

looks like the S.Dawg is turning around nicely 









the Space Princess is taking a little longer to snap back into veg again... Fingers crossed


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;uBs4tw_zjBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBs4tw_zjBY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

i just transplanted a spacedawg (manbat cut) myself. one 3" cut in 2.5g of coco for room to grow ...as a designated final shot for momability.

& made a mini bluedream experimental dr0p where i FIMd them a week earlier.

*

man i ditched IE for firefox. wow what a difference ..wtf was i thinking?

still love me some XP os ...even though i rocked ubuntu a hot minute too.

win xp + firefox = love

*

meanwhile back at the lab...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## bombudburner (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a little late on the draw, but this one's for you Gud....this is from the bennies I was talking about.




fatginger said:


> Props to pk for sharing. I used a 120 site ezcloner and they were in there for about ten or twelve days. Holds roughly fifteen gallons. started out with only one cup of tea as it was the first time using it in the cloner. Ten hours later I had large root buttons starting. They slowed down though until I started adding tea at a rate of one to two cups a day. Next time i'm just starting with the six cups


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 20, 2012)

^ i just jizzed.

man, if i didnt JUST setup these two 3gal black buckets for dwc running in my veg tent tonight.

oh my veg tent is balls to the wall fat (for my lab size) ever since i put in on ithe side longways ...all based on i have been able to grab more zips from less cuts requiring smaller mothers.

used to need 24 cuts to get 7 or 8 zips ...now i use 12 cuts to get 10 to 12 zips ...every two weeks if shit rolls right.

new fan = temp @ 28 to 29c running !!! SHWING !!!! a/c not even on too  

heat be damned. im back jack. 

swear its super hella good to stash every piece of gear you ever grab to either use, to experiment with, or do whatever ...i even got fat piston air pumps, hoods, bulbs, ballasts, & nutes stashed.

looking at the lovely white long beard on that hooker , gotta feeling imma get cuts just like yours real real soon  

going from the bubble cloner to dwc bucket just like i used to before i wanted to grow like e$ko.

bennie tea in buckets is bomb. i ever mention the experiment i did not changing the water for 3 months? only adding bennie tea with gro nutes. lol. swear. 3 months & cuts like beasts. not even really cleaning shit. nothing. lol.

imma rock 7 cuts in each bucket so they can grow and have space ... i only need the best 12 for a run & i take 15 to start.

totally hating on rooters & rockwool (sorry e$ko fuck u) i love me some dwc clone taking & making !!!! just roots like that picture for use in aero or ebb/flow is bomb.

peep my game in 2 months. 
unless i grab two more moms & then y'all aint peeping shit 

im praying this killa queen cut gets into my hands. swear i need me two more nice runners.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 20, 2012)

ya gudman this run was kindda downsized due 2 males, 2 the let blue widow the right lemon skunk.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 21, 2012)

Sketch they should start taking off this week-ish.

You'll see. Take a pic in 7-10 days to compare. Boom!

Gud, ditch Firefox for Chrome. Much better IMO. I've used Firefox for years.. but Chrome is even smoother. Anything is better than IE tho. IE is the ball sack of Windows.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I know yall seen that crazy ass massacre outside the batman premiere in Colorado... 50+ injured n I think 9 or more dead...
> dude said he was the joker lmao! Crazy shit is the kid is an honor student at a university...


Crazy shit indeed. My cousin was there and got out fine like a miracle, his friend however took one to the neck. A co-workers son caught shrapnel and his friend took one to the leg. Been a crazy fucking unbelievable day.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> listen to TONS of reggae
> 
> [youtube]zfErMuivqn0[/youtube]


Jah rastafari. May Jah bless you. I'm going to a reggae festival called "rise & shine" in august. D


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> love all kinds of musical goodness.
> 
> listen to TONS of reggae


also, best: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLirOZpe7_8


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

mr. chronic clouds,

i never pray , but, for your family & friends, i said one today.

gun law in america, what a joke. guns dont kill people but idiots with guns do. i can walk out my front door, go about 5 to 8 blocks, & buy a burner for less than $50. crazy right?

they should have executed that douche in the parking lot. 
what's the world gonna find out at his trial?

that "joker" could have been easily shot "resisting arrest" or "caught in a police crossfire". so easy to get away with murder nowadays. lock up sometime just aint good enough when you get caught "red (blood) handed".

these pussies. 

if you get caught red handed , go to trail , & get convicted for something like this, your head should be cut off in public on a block of wood just like a chicken. ^ dead serious. ^ i'll sign up for the job & proudly wear no executioner hood too.

they need some philly , new york city , and jersey city cops on the force in colorado... be some extra (cop) crime, vague interpretations of protect & serve , & a definitive route with a go to bunch of guys for suspect "abuse".

aint it funny how the police smash & grab & arrest & brutalize herb growers?

get yourself a few bodies, hey, they cuff you all pretty like , escourt you to the cruiser , tell you its gonne be a-okay.

get busted growing & they'll scream schedule one drug... all the while they gear up to take your house , put your kids in foster care , & stick you on lock in gen. pop (in my state) for 20 to 25.


*

chrome is the browser to have?

hmmm...

good & stable?
works with XP ?
seamless?
fast?
secure?

better than firefox. ok why? three reasons.

e$ko (a mega mr. i make motherboards nerd) told me to grab this : https://www.torproject.org/

highly reccommended by him.

chrome imma research its functionality with XP.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

Morning Rush !!!!!


[youtube]kMfU5V6reKM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 21, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> Crazy shit indeed. My cousin was there and got out fine like a miracle, his friend however took one to the neck. A co-workers son caught shrapnel and his friend took one to the leg. Been a crazy fucking unbelievable day.


What's really crazy is despite yet _another_ mass shooting, any talk of gun control is still considered taboo here in America.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

Any regular semi-auto rifle would do the same job the AR15 did!

So we should ban hunting rifles also now.

A free soceity does not mean a risk free soceity.(just sayin')

I agree with Gud,dude should have been dead outside the theater.

Save us some damn money and just use him for fertilizer.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> A free soceity does not mean a risk free soceity.(just sayin')


I guess a truly free society would be anarchy then. Cool dood! Oh wait, Somalia is a drag...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I guess a truly free society would be anarchy then. Cool dood! Oh wait, Somalia is a drag...



Not the same thing and you know it!

So you are only wanting criminals to have guns then,Cause thats what you get with gun control..Dood!!!!!


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> What's really crazy is despite yet _another_ mass shooting, any talk of gun control is still considered taboo here in America.


[video=youtube;Mm9o3vhKoF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm9o3vhKoF8[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

if herbalists mounted a show of national solidarity , we'd be fucking free.

gun lobby. they entrenched. they got HUGE backing. they will never allow super stiff gun control.

who we got? ==> mikey from harborside (who they cant stand cause he's making $) & that dude from oaksterdam & goerge soros.

since freedom is only an assault rifle away , we'll always be growing under the stairs so to speak.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not the same thing and you know it!


Gee, haven't heard that rebuttal before...


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

anyone know a bank besides the tude that carries hazeman? wanted to snack on some more and have not seen it anywhere.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> anyone know a bank besides the tude that carries hazeman? wanted to snack on some more and have not seen it anywhere.



Not sure,What beans are ya looking for?


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not sure,What beans are ya looking for?


i wanna try his take on cheese. cheese bx i think, got some aloha ww in it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> anyone know a bank besides the tude that carries hazeman? wanted to snack on some more and have not seen it anywhere.


ire vibe (blazing pistilaros old site) but its down & they moved to the attitude to huck beans.

after a search , i see hazeman available nowhere i trust but the tude ...unless you live out west as i see a few dispensaries in CO that have them.

^ get strapped & stop and catch a flick while you're there.


i never used these people :::: http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/seeds/hazeman-seeds#


----------



## Airwave (Jul 21, 2012)

I just scored 55-60 Mr Nice ASH seeds for £37.


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ire vibe (blazing pistilaros old site) but its down & they moved to the attitude to huck beans.
> i never used these people :::: http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/seeds/hazeman-seeds#


wow they have that lore ipsum filler txt still in place. dont know about them. really sucks we have to deal with sleazy middling seed banks. breeders should take a page from sannie or something. i love that seed depot accepts bitcoin. hope in the future i can just go to bodhi's or hazeman's website transfer some bitcoins and have them send my seeds. 

will have to think real hard before ordering from attitude. i did write that dear john letter. no response or compensation for that out of stock nonsense.

thanks for looking into it gud. i got some peeps in CO maybe i can send them on a hunt.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> anyone know a bank besides the tude that carries hazeman? wanted to snack on some more and have not seen it anywhere.


This place rocks I've ordered several times. All the gear is Totaly legit.
Jay is a cool Kat. Hope this helps.

http://www.highlifeseedbank.co.uk/


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 21, 2012)

I got a DrGT cheese seed! Woooooot

Poped my Dutch passion "orange bud" the other day....

Riots platinum banana is flowering outdoors, vey early!
Speaking of platinum bannana Riots got this new sale going ..
*- NEW KUSH PROMOTION!**BUY ONE PACK OF PLATINUM BANANA OG KUSH AND GET A HALF PACK OF PURPLE BUBBA OG AND A FULL PACK OF BLUE DREAM KUSH!*​


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Sketch they should start taking off this week-ish.
> 
> You'll see. Take a pic in 7-10 days to compare. Boom!
> 
> Gud, ditch Firefox for Chrome. Much better IMO. I've used Firefox for years.. but Chrome is even smoother. Anything is better than IE tho. IE is the ball sack of Windows.



Will do brother man! Nice shit on those twins from the TW BTW


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

I Beleive in guns also. Agree it's people who kill not the guns. But how can this fucker buy that many guns and amo all at once and not set off a red flag. There in lies true problem.

I mean Fuck gas and just walk in a theater without being noticed is scary. Let's face it this dude did a third of what he could have done with all that fire power. 

Un fucking believable. Dudes still alive. I guess we shall see what he was trully was thinking insain or not he should be Slowly and Inhumainly tortured for what he did.


----------



## althor (Jul 21, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I Beleive in guns also. Agree it's people who kill not the guns. But how can this fucker buy that many guns and amo all at once and not set off a red flag. There in lies true problem.
> 
> I mean Fuck gas and just walk in a theater without being noticed is scary. Let's face it this dude did a third of what he could have done with all that fire power.
> 
> Un fucking believable. Dudes still alive. I guess we shall see what he was trully was thinking insain or not he should be Slowly and Inhumainly tortured for what he did.



Well, apparently the police were there in 90 seconds. That is most likely what kept it from being much much worse. 90 seconds!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> What's really crazy is despite yet _another_ mass shooting, any talk of gun control is still considered taboo here in America.


Because when they take our guns, we will be enslaved, lined up and marched to our deaths, forced by gunpoint to declare that goverment is our master, not God.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Not sure,What beans are ya looking for?


White grapes. My friends say thats the best herb I have grown.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)

But they will not take them, they will be able sit back and watch as most as killed off in the first few weeks after they press the kill switch on creditmoney


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> White grapes. My friends say thats the best herb I have grown.


everything i have popped by hazeman has outperformed the other stuff it runs alongside. even the twin fugus. rmh, xxx, elephant stomp even the 88g13 all up and running straight vigor. looks wonderful too.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 21, 2012)

"From my cold, dead hands."


----------



## steampick (Jul 21, 2012)

> Because when they take our guns, we will be enslaved, lined up and marched to our deaths, forced by gunpoint to declare that goverment is our master, not God


There is gun control here in Canada, and last I checked I wasn't being enslaved, lined up, or marched to my death. Niether have I been forced to declare that the government is my master. And usually it's the God People who want everybody enslaved and in line. But maybe you were being sarcastic?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 21, 2012)

Canadian government != American government

Two different agendas.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)

Agenda 21 will tell you everything they have in store for humanity and North America.

They being the political elite, bankers and big corps who have been planning for over 100 years with them ruling over the peasants.

Good thing they dont fully succeed, even if they do destroy the majority of people and earth in their attempts.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)

steampick said:


> There is gun control here in Canada, and last I checked I wasn't being enslaved, lined up, or marched to my death. Niether have I been forced to declare that the government is my master. And usually it's the God People who want everybody enslaved and in line. But maybe you were being sarcastic?


Study history, everytime the rulers get in trouble they enact or strenghten gun control, then they murder thousands, tens of thousands, hundres, then millions. A man with a gun can defend himself and his family or die free trying.


You may trust the poltical elite in the swamp but I do not. they are just like the other butchers who murdered tens of millions in the 20th century,

Religion never came close to those numbers.
How many people were lined up and marched to their death for not claiming Jesus in the past 250 years?

Blaming religion is the same as blaming guns. Its what man does with those tools, not the tools themselves.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> everything i have popped by hazeman has outperformed the other stuff it runs alongside. even the twin fugus. rmh, xxx, elephant stomp even the 88g13 all up and running straight vigor. looks wonderful too.


I concur! I have Elephant Stompers Going. And cuts of G-13/HP veging now for Flower can't wait. I have over 50 packs of Haze Man. Also a couple of the Moto colabirations can't wait to go throught them all.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Because when they take our guns, we will be enslaved, lined up and marched to our deaths, forced by gunpoint to declare that goverment is our master, not God.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 21, 2012)

Nooooo that hat has a hole, they'll get him!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 21, 2012)

Doesn't look so bad right? Let's compare modern civilized nations:







*Oooops!*


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 21, 2012)

We're also the leader in use of illegal drugs. We bad.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 21, 2012)

The feds in DC are murdering brown skinned people all over the world by the tens of thousands in wars on terror and drugs 

What makes you think they wont do it here in America?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 21, 2012)

I love how the peeps that don't own a gun want to take my right to own one away.....


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 21, 2012)

Regardless of personal opinions on gun control, the second amendment or the "right to bear arms" was put in the bill of rights to protect us from government. Nothing more, nothing less. Just because idiots abuse privileges doesn't mean we should weaken our last line of defense against a corrupt government. Get real. People need to stop being so weak and take responsibility for their actions(good and bad), and stop relying on the govt or other people to take care of them in exchange for giving up rights like carrying a gun.

2nd amendment text: "A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."

Keep in mind that these wise men that wrote the founding documents of our country had just fought a revolution to get away from the British government. They knew how bad shit could get. Nobody knows anymore because it's been so long, but if we give up our rights, government will be sure to step in and take full advantage. We can ban assault weapons and even make homicide illegal, but that still won't stop homicides with assault rifles.


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I have over 50 packs of Haze Man.


so that is why high life sb you linked is all sold out.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

It's all Corey Feldman's fault. Sold out beans, theatre shootings, all of it.

[video=youtube;iO_8n5y5edk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO_8n5y5edk[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

good points both ways.

imagine if "the joker" used his shotty first THEN his handguns.

no offense, i hate guns. 
not needed except by hunters. 
handguns are for killing people. simple & factual. 

& when you watch that robbery vid *you can see* the old man firing PAST the point of whats acceptable. he is persuing & shooting. he's shooting from the hip. he's firing way too many shots after the situation was nder control. crazy old bastard.

^ though i LOVEd seeing those homies running for their shity lives ! (& im not racist!).

& why not discuss the political & historical implications of gun company profits? or their massive lobby in washington?

& worrying about an uprising in the USA is akin to thinking brooklyn decker is gonna fuck you silly tonight  ah cause she's not.

really, what kinda uprising can one defend against when the government controls the armed forces , can watch ossassma bin fuckface walk around his complex at night , and can make you disappear in an instant (even on paper).

your shotty & glock gonna defend against a drone dropping a bomb through your window or a tank rolling down your street? the might of the american military & its little brother the police (fuckface feds too) would run over entire cities of armed idiots.

its not like we recently just didnt shoot a missle through a window in pakistan killing one terrorist and an entire wedding party!!! 
god bless who now?

& on what battlefield you want to engage the police state? 
here, they roll mounted on horses , got track like tanks with 50mm cannons , helicopters , gun boats , body armor , military style training , & more. 

=================> you let ordinary people control shit & you get LA riots & washington dc snipers & david koresh.

sorry... comparing ugandan, russian, or german (insanely long & twisted) history to gun control issues in modern usa is nuts.

even with guns in every german household, nothing was stopping the nazi idiological , spiritual, cultural, political, & actual war machine. nothing. not even the russians (brutal savages themselves).

****

still we here to grow weed!!!!!
lets talk about that & save the gun talk for the political forums.

got my Atami rootbastic today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

cpt. stickyfingers always makes me laugh.

i like you dude. very witty u are.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> so that is why high life sb you linked is all sold out.


HaHa r they sold out. Damn sorry bro I didn't even look. I actualy didn't Buy HazeMan from there.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 21, 2012)

Agree to disagree is the best thing  and let's get some dank pics flying around in here!


----------



## snodome (Jul 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Agree to disagree is the best thing  and let's get some dank pics flying around in here!


rp sour kush runt @ ~35 day cure







baby yo mama


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> & when you watch that robbery vid *you can see* the old man firing PAST the point of whats acceptable. he is persuing & shooting. he's shooting from the hip. he's firing way too many shots after the situation was nder control. crazy old bastard.


In Florida you're allowed to pursue your aggressors. What you find acceptable and how others choose to defend their lives when a pistol is pointed in their face are two separate things. You should watch the vid again, he aimed down the sights on every shot he fired.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 21, 2012)

It will ge worse before it gets better.....


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

if i had one of those rpg launchers ... id shoot it right into my dog fighting neighbors house. 

this damn second.
like now. right now.

i wonder if u can you refill that at walmart?

one gallon of milk. check.
6 pair of white socks. check.
5 quarts of 10w40. check.

& a fresh rpg refill please.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 21, 2012)

I Still think hand grenades should be legal.. I see a dozen or so drivers daily that need one lobbed into there rear window. An RPG would be to hard to use while driving...


----------



## wheezer (Jul 21, 2012)

what's with all the violent imagery today!? you guys outta smoke or what?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if i had one of those rpg launchers ... id shoot it right into my dog fighting neighbors house.
> 
> this damn second.
> like now. right now.
> ...


Damn bro ware you live just keeps sounding worse and worse. U need some relief bro to say the least.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I Still think hand grenades should be legal.. I see a dozen or so drivers daily that need one lobbed into there rear window. An RPG would be to hard to use while driving...


I second that motion! He'll there is an idea. Even if it's just filled with confetti that would be fuckin hallarious.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

wheezer said:


> what's with all the violent imagery today!? you guys outta smoke or what?


I was thinking the same thing LMFAO!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

wheezer said:


> what's with all the violent imagery today!? you guys outta smoke or what?


This awesome shit should lighten the mood.

[video=youtube;K43BZ0FSOAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K43BZ0FSOAY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;I1sNImbI2Zw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1sNImbI2Zw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

i just got a little throw-up in my mouth.
what a fag don johnson is! dude cant sing for shit.

*

hey, if you're looking for a heartbeat... check out this guys sick beans. 

he's the other other batman. 
cali dreaming for sure & all super fat parentage.

http://www.beanboyzgenetics.com/


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking to get a new ph/ppm pen. I have always used Hanna's. Any suggestions?thank you.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Looking to get a new ph/ppm pen. I have always used Hanna's. Any suggestions?thank you.


bluelab all the way

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=blue+lab+ph+pen&hl=en&client=tablet-android-asus&v=141278776&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=800&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=3641436336075027177&sa=X&ei=yhsLUJeOHsjx6AHN_vyrCg&ved=0CGQQ8gIwAw

The caddy model

http://www.horticulturesource.com/ph-ec-tds-meters-test-kits-for-water-soil-timers-instruments-calibration-solutions-c35/ph-ec-ppm-tds-meters-pens-test-kits-for-water-soil-s117/bluelab-bluelab-combination-meter-measures-ph-nutrients-and-temperature-p1712/?osCsid=185651b0cb45088395aa842bebb1c933


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Looking to get a new ph/ppm pen. I have always used Hanna's. Any suggestions?thank you.



I have always had good luck with milwaukee myself.

But i here great things about bluelab for sure.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> aint it funny how the police smash & grab & arrest & brutalize herb growers?
> 
> get busted growing & they'll scream schedule one drug... all the while they gear up to take your house , put your kids in foster care , & stick you on lock in gen. pop (in my state) for 20 to 25.


yup. fuck the system
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHSZDGfzp_E


----------



## Airwave (Jul 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Looking to get a new ph/ppm pen. I have always used Hanna's. Any suggestions?thank you.


I was using one of these for years:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NUTRIENT-TRUNCHEON-METER-HYDROPONICS-WAND-EC-PPM-CF-UK-/390102198547?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item5ad3e72913

Then I decided to splash out on one of these (can't find the exact one but it's a triple display similar to this one): http://www.growell.co.uk/the-tri-meter.html

Same readings with both.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 21, 2012)

Did y guys see the veep I posted a couple ages ack abut how they are training American troops to raid our hhoouses and take guns


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2012)

Lucky my guns are buried and they wont find them...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

they'll never take away our guns, or try. people who think they will are crazy....do you realize the back lash they would get if they started taking away our guns? 

out law gun shows and private sales...that would prevent most psychos from getting a hold of guns. but then if that psycho can't buy a gun to kill people...then he'll make his own....or move on to explosives and start blowing people up.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> they'll never take away our guns, or try. people who think they will are crazy....do you realize the back lash they would get if they started taking away our guns?
> 
> out law gun shows and private sales...that would prevent most psychos from getting a hold of guns. but then if that psycho can't buy a gun to kill people...then he'll make his own....or move on to explosives and start blowing people up.


No lets not do anything like that. The second amendment shall not be compromised in any way shape or form.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Looking to get a new ph/ppm pen. I have always used Hanna's. Any suggestions?thank you.


love my Milwaukee SM-802...have been using it for almost 4 years now...only replaced the probe once
just make sure you calibrate every couple months


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 21, 2012)

Milwaukee would be my second choice. What is nice about the Bluelab Combo meter "Calibration of the pH is very easy, using the push buttons on the meter and fresh Bluelab calibration solutions. Conductivity and temperature *do not* need to be calibrated as this is locked in during manufacture."


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Milwaukee would be my second choice. What is nice about the Bluelab Combo meter "Calibration of the pH is very easy, using the push buttons on the meter and fresh Bluelab calibration solutions. Conductivity and temperature *do not* need to be calibrated as this is locked in during manufacture."


yea that was actually one of my choices when i was buying...main reason i didn't go with Blue Lab was i didn't need the temp. mode and was only seeing the cal. solutions for the Milwaukee...when i'm growing aeroponically i have a permanent temp. meter in my rez..and that's one area i've never had problems with bcuz my temps in the rez are always around 70


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

i "use" a Milwaukee Martini PH55 for ph checking....i used quotations there cuz its a piece of shit and only works half the time...so I'd stay away from that one. i really need to get a new one..

i have a HM Digital EC/TDS/Temp Combo Meter...model COM-100. I got it a couple years back, I used it once or twice I think...but then decided to stick with soil so now i have no use for it. the sticker says 74.95...i'd sell it, if you're interested. its not a PH meter though.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea I don't use mine anymore either. I just wing it. Always works out. Lol. I do test for PH tho. Especially after mixing different nutes.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check the blue labs out. I want it to do ph and ppm so I'll pass cmt but thank you


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yea I don't use mine anymore either. I just wing it. Always works out. Lol. I do test for PH tho. Especially after mixing different nutes.


yeah, when i nute with different mixtures i always stick it out and fight with the dam thing til i get it to work. but i wing it too when just watering. i was so busy the last few weeks that i just squirted some general organics bio-marine on top of the soil and watered it in a few times...burnt the tips a bit but other than that it greened em right up....doesn't look like any record breaking yields though...but better than some.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

i use Milwaukee ph 55. Its my second though, the first lasted like one grow. hopefully this one last longer. i noticed ph meters are a pretty unstable piece of equipment no matter how expensive you go.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 21, 2012)

Yep dnt anymore either now with the bennifical tea it just takes care of the ph itself. Any time I see something out of wack more tea works every time. They just balance it out. It's hard to get used to. For 13 years or so tds ph tds ph... Saw numbers in my sleep lol. Wouldn't go back for the world.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 21, 2012)

finished a big flush today with Final Phase...did like 38 plants...it flooded the tarp about 6" high, then pumped that shit out
eezy peezy lemon squeezy....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

just sprayed my outdoor ladies with some neem, dish soap, and i added a little garlic juice. Man it smells like an indian restaurant in my greenhouse now.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 21, 2012)

oakton = garbage , for $70 wound up snatching the batteries & trashing it

truncheon = so so , like i can leave it in a rez & do something else, the one i have devours batteries so much i have to keep the cap loose. 

my cheap ebay milwaukee knockoff direct from china = like a rolex i tell u , my favorite


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 21, 2012)

my friend batman skunk says this is the coolest thread on RIU...

its amazing to see the passion of all you guys...

seeds are the secret...

a return to the future....

total genetic rebirth....

deep treasure hunting for amazing lines...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

Danny Boy F2 chop day.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 21, 2012)

just went out to see the 16 plants i started from seed in april, last time i watered was 2 weeks ago and we have had a bad drought in NE, they were supper thirsty. watered em with some nutes and super cropped the shit out of em. the biggest plant is 6 ft tall. i had a sick day today, got my seeds in the mail, got a free brand new htg 400 watt bulb from my cuz. made some money tattooing. and all my cutting look alive.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


>


You think you are being funny and trendy or something?


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 21, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> my friend manbat skunk says this is the coolest thread on RIU...
> 
> its amazing to see the passion of all you guys...
> 
> ...


Hi bodhi. Welcome to the thread. You've come to the right place for seeds. I bet this thread has generated quite a bit of interest in your work. I believe you're looking for monster drank. The manbat has been put to rest. Thanks for making such amazing seeds for us to explore. You rule ftw.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> What's really crazy is despite yet _another_ mass shooting, any talk of gun control is still *considered taboo here in America*.


Yes as it always will be, and if you cant handle it, get your ass to the uk or some shit.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 21, 2012)

hey bodhi, i just got a pack of ur sunshineday dream today bro, i cant wait 2 run em!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 21, 2012)

Heat has been fucking up my chemo Iranian in flower so much.
but the 80s Nl5xHzC is putting on weight like a champ!

Hello bohdi,
Your 85 seed bank catalog thread at MNS is incredible!
(But idk about your pure nl5)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 21, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yes as it always will be, and if you cant handle it, get your ass to the uk or some shit.


We have plenty of gun crime over this side of the pond too, you'll be wanting the moon for a gun free zone lol.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 21, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> We have plenty of gun crime over this side of the pond too, you'll be wanting the moon for a gun free zone lol.


Criminals will always have guns.
Why disarm law abiding citizens.
didnt work for the uk or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 21, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> my friend batman skunk says this is the coolest thread on RIU...
> 
> its amazing to see the passion of all you guys...
> 
> ...


Bodhi dude... my new handle... former man of bats.. have to keep it on the down low. In other words.. I broke up with my girlfriend.. LOL.
Nice to see you over here tho dude. The Cali Yo was fantastic, but teardown was necessary before I could finish a proper report, but I paid retail for these ones so I dont feel too bad . I havent really chilled many places xcept here and only since this week. Stressful month I tell ya. But... brighter better things a brewin'.. lemon larry x snowlotus.. and a13xa11... and fantasy island up to bat. Gotta keep it real!!

Glad you made it over dude. Seed junkies anonymous we are here. Lots of folks here dig your lines. But then again, so doesn't everyone else too. 

See ya around the boards more eventually bro.

Ohh and everyone else...
where the hell is LASTWOOD anyways these days?


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Jul 22, 2012)

@Bodhi nice to see a breeder in here welcome aboard ,and actually getting ready to try a few of your strains .


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 22, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> my friend batman skunk says this is the coolest thread on RIU...
> 
> its amazing to see the passion of all you guys...
> 
> ...


Hey Bman glad to see u out and about. Ya I've learned allot from these guys. Especially about your gear. Many thanks sir I think my list as grown sense the last time we talked.

Bodhi***
Goji og x 2
Pure kush
Sunny D
Temple
NL5
Tiger Milk
Orange Sunshine
Love Triangle
YoMama
Affa x Pakie
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus <TY!
M8/Lost Kush x Fantasy Island
Medicine Buddha x Critical Kush
Medicine Buddha x Cheach Wiz
X's from a friend ^^ "B"
Deep Line Alchemy Series #2 x2
MoonWalk
Space Mountain
Sunshine 3
Black Triangle

And u know soon to add Dream Lotus
 thank you for all your help with my collection.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> finished a big flush today with Final Phase...did like 38 plants...it flooded the tarp about 6" high, then pumped that shit out
> eezy peezy lemon squeezy....


Hey Hey how's my G-13 Haze monster doing bro... Me want to see when u got some time. Looks like you got a full plate at the moment...Good luck.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 22, 2012)

twisted pleasure bx said:


> bodhi***
> goji og x 2
> pure kush
> sunny d
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 22, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> my friend batman skunk says this is the coolest thread on RIU...


Not just here on RIU, but out of every MJ cultivation site as well. I check this thread daily like I do the stock market.

If you want to keep your ear to the ground on what's poppin' and droppin', then you've definitely come to the right place!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 22, 2012)

best thread for growers to stay current with just about everything MJ related not jut seeds, a little birdy always comes by and delivers some news\


like ekcolonia kelp, best product on the market as a growth booster







*Natural growth stimulants include:*
Natural Auxins - 11 mg per liter:
indole-3-acetic acid
indole-3-carboxylic acid
indole-3-aldehyde
N,N-dimethyltryptamine
N-hydroxyethylphalimide
​Natural Cytokinins - 0.031 mg per liter:
trans-zeatin
cis-zeatin
trans-ri bosyizeatin
dihydrozeatin
isopentenyladenosine
isopentenyladenine​Plus a host of Macro / Micro nutrients, Vitamins and Amino Acids.


----------



## guwall (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been wondering for the last week who this MonsterDrank asshole is?! Nice to know it's you Man of Bats lol. Welcome back bud......you know what they say, those who blaze together stay together. Glad you resolved your issues and its nice to see you back.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 22, 2012)

Black Triangle and Space Mountain should be arriving at my doorstep tomorrow. Can't Wait. 

Btw if it weren't for this thread, I'd have easily missed out on those two - there's absolutely NO doubt about that!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 22, 2012)

Monster Energy drinks make this guy upchuck, but the Bats is good people.


----------



## guwall (Jul 22, 2012)

^agreed many times over, Thank you to all of you...especially all of you that live on this thread.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

i love me some kelp : this is my preferred version & place to grab it : this guys myco,bacto, endo products are 1/2 less $ than a jar of great white for the same quantity : http://www.kelp4less.com/store/products/category/kelp/

*

one full days of research suggests (being labeled as a fert) you can mix & store a product like roots excelurator or atami rootbastic.

the atami, outside of a small amount of proprietary stuff, has many of the same ingredients as the H&G product.

one way to use it ...in a rez (but they note not after week 3) ,...which is like "storage" imo ...just in a tank under a table.

imma email atami & find out whats what. 

until then i mixed out a gallon , used what i needed , and store the remainder in the fridge... labeled of course 

* concentrated big time, recommended dose is .3 to 1ml of product
* only slightly changes ph
* adds about 50ppm to a gallon of water 
* has brown algae & kelp extracts
* clay & special micro nutes & npk : 3/14/3

i got small roots bustin out in the cloner last night, so let's see where they at by weeks end.

http://www.rootbastic.com/index.php?topic=important_notes&style_id=0


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol did shanti pull Neviles name off MNS home page?

"MrNice Seed Bank is owned by Shantibaba, and incorporates the talents of another equally experienced breeder of exceptionally high quality, and operates with the collaboration of Howard Marks. These three individuals command a huge wealth of experience in producing cannabis strains. They have produced.."


----------



## wheezer (Jul 22, 2012)

I know these don't belong here cause they're just my cross of Romulan and Vortex F2s and I'm just such a proud mommy!! Almost done!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 22, 2012)

Space Mountain? are u telling me I missed out on that drop? Ugghhh damn it I really wanted that one. I was able to aquire lemon larry x snowlotus, and a13xa11 from the man himself without dropping a dime so I cant whine and moan too much.. both are in jiffys at the moment. Always wanted a lemon larry cross and was gonna support banana man with the lurry smurf , as oposed to Alpine Seeds who never returned my PMs when I inquired about their LL and Erdpurt hybrids, and I have no desire to purchase Cali Connect gear, way overpriced. Ill stick with my Bodhi/Tga stuff.. this round of fun is gonna be epic here.. killer selection in the cave. Fuck Space Mountain, damn.

I got some deadchemdog and Raspberry kush x Mountain Madness both from friends I wanna soak. DANKHOUSE Strawberry Alien Kush I was much pleased with before so I cracked a few more, I want the Blockhead Kush like Lastwood wants a clean spoon.. that ladies (jenks) and gentlemen is probably the second best weapon Dankhouse has in their arsenal, besides the SAK. SAK was like fruity pebbles/Flintstones vitamins. Delicious.

Most exited about Timewreck and Qush, not sure which I want more... and the Lemon Larry Bodhi beans. Life is good.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

shanti : (from Sanskrit &#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367;&#2307; &#347;&#257;nti&#7717 means peace, rest, calmness, tranquility, or bliss.

shanti aint so shanti now is he?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> shanti : (from Sanskrit &#2358;&#2366;&#2344;&#2381;&#2340;&#2367;&#2307; &#347;&#257;nti&#7717 means peace, rest, calmness, tranquility, or bliss.
> 
> shanti aint so shanti now is he?



Ha Ha fucking Halarious!!! Made my fuckin day!


----------



## steampick (Jul 22, 2012)

Wheezer: You probably have the stickiest computer keyboard in the world. I could scrape the pot powder off those keys and get a hearty bowl from it.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

im kinda bummed i have all this good seeds and im out of room for plants....... so i was thinking about taking clones from my out door plant, root them veg like a week or 2 then put them outside 2 bud. i would love 2 have 16 6 footers and 30-40 1-2 foot clones. any input on how i should go about transporting the cuttings?. it would be kinda skechey walking out of the woods with a humiddity dome full of weed plants.lol .


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Definitely not supposed to use a dome under direct sunlight. Those little girls will get fried to a crisp.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 22, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> im kinda bummed i have all this good seeds and im out of room for plants....... so i was thinking about taking clones from my out door plant, root them veg like a week or 2 then put them outside 2 bud. i would love 2 have 16 6 footers and 30-40 1-2 foot clones. any input on how i should go about transporting the cuttings?. it would be kinda skechey walking out of the woods with a humiddity dome full of weed plants.lol .


Just cut ur babies and put them into a ziplock spray the inside once with a spray bottle of water. And slip them down ur shorts and sneek them home and root them bitches.. But I would whare tune them to make sure u dnt get any bugs bro ain't worth it no matter how great if a strain she is. Just sayin. Hope
it works out.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

1) backpack
2) bottle of water
3) scissors
4) toilet paper ! (not paper towel)
5) plastic wrap
6) plastic bag

a) take cuts in field & trim back leaves to reduce transpiration 
b) dip cut end in water on the spot... one cut at a time!
c) wrap cut end in small piece of TP & dip in h20 again to wet TP & put aside
d) when done taking all your cuts & wrapping ends, wrap the entire bundle about 2" from the cut end in plastic wrap to keep stems/TP moist
e) put bundle in plastic grocery bag
f) place bundle in backpack


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Space Mountain? are u telling me I missed out on that drop? Ugghhh damn it I really wanted that one.


Yeah it was like two weeks ago. There were only a handful of packs at best.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 22, 2012)

Ya I got lucky for sure. Saw BatMan last night place was packed. Im not going to lie I was on high alert. Couldnt help it. The movie was cool very dark.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks for the info guys, gud do i re cut the steams when i get home and then just treat them the same as any clone, and BX i was just planing on rooting them in a dif. part of my house away from my indoors plants. and the tp is to stop embolisms right?


----------



## cerberus (Jul 22, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Yes as it always will be, and if you cant handle it, get your ass to the uk or some shit.


word. if someone in that crowd had their CC, it would have been half the tradjedy..

cuz

if guns kill people then i can tell my chick that it was my dick that fucked that stripper last night..


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Swerve*  
milovan hahaha you do realize im from the SFV right ...thats my stomping grounds hahahaha... rookie hahahaha
you even know anyone in the sfv that is the reason why og exists.? or did you jump in a few years ago and og is your things man...

lol

do some research before u spout stupid shit like that....

fuck ur og kush bro, ill never buy ur seeds bro, ur a dick to plp. i bet ur bigger hermaphrodite then ur gear.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

yes. exactly. recut & do that rooting hormone magic.

treat them same as any clone once you get them home.

EXCEPT from outside to inside ========> make sure you treat them *several times* for bugs !!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

i heard, read, & researched his deadhead og.

they say it's a banger.

gudkarma got some trade bait for that one & only CC strain.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

dear firefox , 

fuck you for not playing pandora ! and not fixing that fucking problem intuitively !!!! 

2012 and all.

chrome installed & digging it.

~gud


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

hey i dont want 2 sound like a noob, but how should i go about de-bugging em? and ya i might cut the tahoe i have in veg down and piss on it tonight........


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

dip (rinse) them in light soap & water solution.

then do it again. 
id mix a fresh batch of soap/water for rinse #2.

when they dry, and after you got them in the cloner , rooters, or whatever, id neem them top & undersides.

examine the cuts real close for mites BEFORE you take them home !!! especially !!! 

mite damage is easy to see like little specs (pinpricks) on the leaves.
those fuckers ...they hide underneath ...so look under leaves.

me personally, id NEVER bring outside inside.
too much to loose in my space.

once you get mite you'll be very very upset cause they hang for a while & come back if you dont treat to DESTROY.

maybe you got some ladybugs?

i found one outside and brought him straight into the lab yesterday  free. 

got me a bug bully. i call him "shorty rock".

& no mites here. THANK JEBUS.

but one time :: i had them sent by a farmer from opengrow... cause he so fucking cool with those cutty cuts.

friends, how many of us have them?
friends, one's you can depend on?
friends, the kind...

[youtube]Vxni-FM-UVA[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 22, 2012)

i think the deadhead is the one cc strain i don't have in the arsenal gud...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

thank u gud, ya my buddy just got a supper bad infestation, so i a bit worried. should i be neeming my plants? i used some vegtable garden spray from job lot when they went out in april. im going 2 treat real good and even just root and veg em up in my shed just 2 keep them totaly away from my plants


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 22, 2012)

and yah, i use chrome as well, i love how i can have multiple tabs open at once.. my only thing is i somehow just managed to dload some stupid fucking tool bar for it the other day and it's making shit super slow, and i can't figure out how to uninstall it, it's been pissing me off for about 2 days now.. i even tried to use firefox instead, but fuck ff, i'll use the slow chrome..

i'm thinking about uninstalling chrome and reinstalling it and see if that gets rid of this bs toolbar..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

damn. id really like that one.

id consider a pork chop with TWO cali connex strains for that one.

*

no worries cause im running 5 of those classic seeds afgoo x romulan (joe's cut) as soon as they show.

i lost all the G13 skunk #1... its like they spounted to live their entire lives as seedlings. wtf cheap freebies!

my blue cheese did the same. 15 for ZERO on barneys farm. superb numbers 

so i got some room to crack 5 beans & think classic gives me the best shot at a dank winner that nobodys running.

** you pork chop & grill first thing monday morning bro , my word. **

& thanks for thinking about me & being so generous !!!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn. id really like that one.
> 
> id consider a pork chop with TWO cali connex strains for that one.
> 
> ...


ya i got 3 packs from classics on the way chemdogXalphaD , humbolt purple, and whatever free pack i get.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i think the deadhead is the one cc strain i don't have in the arsenal gud...


That's the only one I'm missing too well the one that I want that I'm missing. I have all the othe chem x's. I gotta try them to see if I should get the deadhead again


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

pop & lock ...on classic seeds fat strains.

"Everybody say, ich me sun chi"

[youtube]hh1AypBaIEk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

get funky....yaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll be watchin that classic seeds AfgooXRomJoe's grow, I have a pack that is near the top of my list.

Just popped full packs of Candy Queen and Bio-Diesel, will have room for another full pack in about a week, im thinkin I might run SoCal's "Dawg" ChemDXChemD


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

i want a pack of the bio-diesel.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i want a pack of the bio-diesel.


I have high hopes on this one, I bought 2 packs of it

Supposed to be 2 different phenos, and both are 20+% THC, Raw knock your dick in the dirt potency, LOL!!!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

i have more gear then i need.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

^ you're high


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i have more gear then i need.


Thats what my wife says, I tell her to STFU, LOL!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Thats what my wife says, I tell her to STFU, LOL!


that why i dont tell her i getting seeds anymore. i get yelled at about the tents in my room all the time, "they take up space, i hate the ac on all the time, u talk about weed more then u anyting else, blah, blah, blah.".lol. no im not high gud, im rolling a blunt of headband right now.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 22, 2012)

Does she have an ass cheek on the back of her leg? That shit don't look right.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Does she have an ass cheek on the back of her leg? That shit don't look right.


now im high gud, mad high


----------



## nattybongo (Jul 22, 2012)

You know how Nevile did a drop at the CC with the Super Kush & Gush, I remember someone posting that he's also bringing other stuff out aswell on this forum, but I can't find it. 
Anyone got the info please?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 22, 2012)

*Dam!

I hear ShantiBabba is working with Robert Clarke , who is working with the DEA to bring us shanties high Cbd strains with out the thc.
They hope to make this he only chioce for those with med MJ cards.

If this is true shan't needs his ass kicked! And unfortunately I heard it from a very good source*


The sativa grails haven't dropped yet, Mullimbimby madness, kariba, new nev hz f1, oxaccan,
heres the last list I got1) MM X NL5 SK1 X NL5 AFG
> 2) NH 35 X KANGA'S 04 SATIVA
> 3) JIM'S HAWIAN X NH 2007 MIX
> 4) NH 36 X EARLY MM
> 5) NH 18 X EARLY MM
> 6) NH21 X EARLY MM
> 7) KARBIA X EARLY MM


​


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Dam!
> 
> I hear Robert Clarke is working with the DEA to bring us shanties high Cbd strains with out the thc.
> They hope to make this he only chioce for those with med MJ cards.
> ...


Good luck with that, LOL! Shanti could make a killing breeding that shit

Im all for the high CBD low THC strains if dispensaries want to pay top dollar for it, I'll grow it for them. 

But the High THC strains will ALWAYS be in demand.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 22, 2012)

Big pharma is all about giving us the medicine with out the high cause they can patent it an make big proffit.
They loath you growing your own meds for free.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Big pharma is all about giving us the medicine with out the high cause they can patent it an make big proffit.
> They loath you growing your own meds for free.


Yes, they are greedy assholes,

But the two-faced fuckers will burn one with ya when they get a chance, LOL!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 22, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im all for the high CBD low THC strains if dispensaries want to pay top dollar for it, I'll grow it for them.
> 
> But the High THC strains will ALWAYS be in demand.


One of my personal goals in life is to find a cross or strain that has a 1:1 CBD/THC*v* ratio... and then make some wicked hash out of it!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

anyone know i sincity seeds is any good, they have a promotion over at TSD


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 22, 2012)

Resin seeds Cannatonic was 1:1 ,8% Cbd 8%thc. Sounded week to me?
Never understood the Cbd stuff, if you leave your bud in the sun a few days your thc will degrade into Cbd? But It wouldn't be better med IMHO.
Seems like snake oil sales to the sick to me....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

pic 1 is before and 2 and 3 are after, supper cropping a tieing down this "grape god" clone. its in a dwc bucket with botanicare nutes and some calmag ph at 8.7


----------



## Danksalot (Jul 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Resin seeds Cannatonic was 1:1 ,8% Cbd 8%thc. Sounded week to me?
> Never understood the Cbd stuff, if you leave your bud in the sun a few days your thc will degrade into Cbd? But It wouldn't be better med IMHO.
> Seems like snake oil sales to the sick to me....


THC degrades into CBN. In short, Advantages of CBD is that affects different cannaboid receptors and can be much better medicine for different ailments and conditions. even 'cures' some of them. for getting 'high', not so much.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> View attachment 2265055View attachment 2265056View attachment 2265057pic 1 is before and 2 and 3 are after, supper cropping a tieing down this "grape god" clone. its in a dwc bucket with botanicare nutes and some calmag ph at 8.7


Those plants look good, 

but shouldn't a PH of 8.7 fuck the hell out of Cannabis plants?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2012)

I was going to ask the same I don't know how organics do but 8.7?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

a) i see your nasty toes

b) amazing looking plant just pretty ...unlike your toes

c) 8.7 you sure that meter is calibrated? 

hydro = 5.5 to 6.0


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 22, 2012)

8.7 is definitely not ideal but it is in the acceptable range of alkalinity for the plant to still be able to uptake enough nitrogen and most other macro/micronutrients to be green and lush. I don't think that the plant would look healthy for a very long time as it's needs change as it matures.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 22, 2012)

Male feet are repulsive. 


gudkarma said:


> a) i see your nasty toes
> 
> b) amazing looking plant just pretty ...unlike your toes
> 
> ...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

i just got back from the store and ur posts have made me laugh. ya i calibrated it with the 2 solution's. i just checked it 7.6, is that ok?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i just got back from the store and ur posts have made me laugh. ya i calibrated it with the 2 solution's. i just checked it 7.6, is that ok?


I suppose? Your plants are doin fine, 

I run passive Hydro in Coco Hempy buckets and I like 5.3-6.0


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 22, 2012)

Was just checkin out the "Satellite Fuel" by 40ampstofreedom on ICFag... tempted. 

*Name: Berry Sour Crème 

Description:

A.K.A. Satellite Fuel, is a cross between an incredibly pungent Reservoir Galadriel male (Sourdiesel x C99) and Spice of Lifes Bluebonic (BS 2.2 x DJ Short Blueberry). The smell is quite similar to how blueberries and sour creme or a blueberry yogurt would smell. Pungent and ready to sell after only a couple of days in the jar for cure she has dense globular buds up the stalks with pointy tops that purple on the top, with some producing nice dark purple trichomes. My mom can be cut at 45 days easy with an awesome up high with 60% cloudy, 30% clear, and 10% amber trichomes. The high will get heavier post day 63 and the purple will be more defined, but I love the satellite fuel like high of the early phenos, hence the second name. This first release is of 3 different potential mom's out of 100 seeds. Any following releases will be of the single mother shown below. For detailed photos of what you can expect visit ICMAG forums here:

One of the mom's (the official one chosen): 
*
 

looks nice. only $40. hmmm. 

I hate giving Gypsy money tho, or the thought of it. Dude is known to ask for $250 lifetime memberships and then ban paid members if he doesn't like their content, also known for censorship, etc. 

But this cross looks sick. Hmm.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Drank, know of anyone grown SoCal seeds?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Was just checkin out the "Satellite Fuel" by 40ampstofreedom on ICFag... tempted.
> 
> *Name: Berry Sour Crème
> 
> ...


looks mega dank. gud made me want 2 go shower with that nasty toe comment,lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 22, 2012)

no way.
gypsy takes only $cash now.
if i was sending cash, strictly imo, hemp depot thats it.

buy some classic seed. grab some pisces stuff.
buy some gear!

hit craigslist & get your dick sucked, over & under, even round the rim.

damn u crazy.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it possible to scrub your brain?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Is it possible to scrub your brain?


only with a long qtip


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 22, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Hey Drank, know of anyone grown SoCal seeds?


No. I posted over at Cannacollective asking about test grows, documentation, etc... and the thread got deleted in like 2 minutes tops. I was scratchin my head... searched all over the place and not much out there. I did however see the breeder in a thread bash a member who tore down due to a security risk. It was rude as fuck. Almost like he was saying his free pack of seeds were worth more to him than the canna collective members freedom. Pissed me off. 



gudkarma said:


> no way.
> gypsy takes only $cash now.
> if i was sending cash, strictly imo, hemp depot thats it.
> 
> ...


I prefer cash in the mail actually. 90% of my collection that I paid for anyway.. was cash in the mail.Never had a problem.. ever.
I'll pass on the BJ tho. I'm so fucking faded right now I wouldnt feel shit. 

The Qush beans had a pretty tough shell. I had to grab one between my fingers, squeeze between the nail and crack. I can't wait for this one.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> No. I posted over at Cannacollective asking about test grows, documentation, etc... and the thread got deleted in like 2 minutes tops. I was scratchin my head... searched all over the place and not much out there. I did however see the breeder in a thread bash a member who tore down due to a security risk. It was rude as fuck. Almost like he was saying his free pack of seeds were worth more to him than the canna collective members freedom. Pissed me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u have a crazy collection of seeds monster?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> do u have a crazy collection of seeds monster?


All the thread regulars have a crazy collection


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

i kinda want 2 see a pic of some crazy collection.......


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol I'm sure if u search this thread ull see pics if a lot of out collections.


----------



## guwall (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe this will wet your whistle. I know its nothing compared to some of you....Don't put me to shame.

*Here is What I'm running*:
(5) 5gal. Ace of Spades (my BCS pheno) TGA
(1) 5gal. Super Lemon Haze Greenhouse
(5) Goji OG Bodhi
(5) Sunshine Daydream Bodhi
(3) Uzbekistani LR x Pure Kush Bodhi
(6) Grand Daddy Purp KEN
(3) Chernobyl TGA
(9) Tiger's Milk - Bodhi
(7)DSB Black Afghan x '88 G-13/HP-Bodhi
(7) Jackpot Royale - Alphakronik
(13) Grape Stomper Hybrid x Joseph OG***
(12) Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper BX Foulballs***
Flav TGA
Kosher Kush Reserva P
Skunk John Sinclair
Critical Sense Star Delicious
*Here is whats in the Vaults*:
Blue Magoo x Jazzberry jam Cannaventure***
Carmel Candy Kush Dynasty
Chemo X Sour Bubble Magilla***
Dairy Queen TGA***
Goji OG Bodhi***
Grape Stomper Bx2 GGG***
Green Crack S1 SMS***
Haarlem GGG***
Hazeolope x Stink Bomb Umbra***
Headband BX Immortal***
Midnight Rendezvous TVCG***
MK-OGK x Nepal Indica Rolondo***
Purple Berry BX x Sour Double Kush***
SLH x Sour Bubble Magilla***
Sour Double Kush F2***
Strawberry Frost Maddfarmer
Sunshine 3 Bodhi***
Yo mamma Bodhi
Various freebies
* = *Just added*


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Big pharma is all about giving us the medicine with out the high cause they can patent it an make big proffit.
> They loath you growing your own meds for free.


I assure you that it is not free. In fact I'm sure I pay more for this prescription than any other I've had, lol.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 22, 2012)

guwall said:


> Maybe this will wet your whistle. I know its nothing compared to some of you....Don't put me to shame.
> 
> *Here is What I'm running*:
> (5) 5gal. Ace of Spades (my BCS pheno) TGA
> ...


headband bx sounds so good and the critical sensistar 2, wow that alot of bodhi stuff 2. i have taken alook at ur grow guwall and i have 2 say its nice and clean.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

Whats up friends just got home from a crazy weekend fishing  now time to catch up! So what did i miss?


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats up friends just got home from a crazy weekend fishing  now time to catch up! So what did i miss?


Bodhi posted, wasn't expecting that at all!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

smang said:


> Bodhi posted, wasn't expecting that at all!


On riu?..............


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> On riu?..............


Yep in this thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yep in this thread


Right on il back track a bit


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Bodhi dude... my new handle... former man of bats.. have to keep it on the down low. In other words.. I broke up with my girlfriend.. LOL.
> Nice to see you over here tho dude. The Cali Yo was fantastic, but teardown was necessary before I could finish a proper report, but I paid retail for these ones so I dont feel too bad . I havent really chilled many places xcept here and only since this week. Stressful month I tell ya. But... brighter better things a brewin'.. lemon larry x snowlotus.. and a13xa11... and fantasy island up to bat. Gotta keep it real!!
> 
> Glad you made it over dude. Seed junkies anonymous we are here. Lots of folks here dig your lines. But then again, so doesn't everyone else too.
> ...


I chat with last on nettics and i think hes having some kind of log in issue.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats up friends just got home from a crazy weekend fishing  now time to catch up! So what did i miss?


Just got back today from a nice long day and night of drinking, smoking, and fishing myself. I hope yours was as relaxing as mine.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Just got back today from a nice long day and night of drinking, smoking, and fishing myself. I hope yours was as relaxing as mine.


It was lol put 500lb of fish in the freezer lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> It was lol put 500lb of fish in the freezer lol


Goddamn... I miss deep sea fishing. I was just out bassing on my friends dinky little lake. What did you pull in a blue fin or a shark or something? lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Goddamn... I miss deep sea fishing. I was just out bassing on my friends dinky little lake. What did you pull in a blue fin or a shark or something? lol


Il pm you bro.....


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

now seeing Cali Con's Blue Dream Haze is a goner @ tude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not a cali con fan bro! Cant support the seed nazis


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

hahaha...i didn't want it either
do love their pre-98 bubba and jedi kush tho


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

hell, u know when that bodhi drop happening?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 23, 2012)

I tell you what I was a little nervous, but the Buddha Tahoe's I have going are looking pretty good. I have some fluctuations based on plant needs, Tahoe doms are nit hogs, but are stretching and filling in nicely. The Louis XIII doms are producing nice colas. I had less than perfect conditions since I just moved and have been piecing things together, but I am pretty happy with them thus far. (knockonwood) The room is starting to smell of pinesol also. I can't wait for them to finish up. I may run another pack in the future if I don't have the cuts of the ones I want. (Long story short, I lost about half the clones I took off of the Buddha Tahoes before I flipped them. I still have a good variety, but I need to find out which ones are missing and match them up to the plants in flower to see what gems I was left with. 

There are some real cola monsters in those beans.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 23, 2012)

A little countdown reminder for anyone in need of a bodhi fix...


bodhiseeds said:


> 4 week countdown.....
> 
> lines:
> cheech wizard
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dam im geting in on those lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hell, u know when that bodhi drop happening?



4weeks i guess...


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 4weeks i guess...


supposed to be today for these at the bay

9 temple
11 instant karma
10 sunshine 
10 tigers milk


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 23, 2012)

snow lotus x green crack has my name all over it, lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> supposed to be today for these at the bay
> 
> 9 temple
> 11 instant karma
> ...


I dont order from the bay but when the main drop comes im in on those! And like night said
snow lotus x green crack is a must have


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

Alright so I have to ask this because I want to try some new seedbank.
No well known seedbanks, I've pretty much already bought all or tried their gear at least once.
I'm looking for some absolute fire.
Tried GGG,Hortilab,Mr nice, and Bodhi seeds.
all of which I was stoked on. But IDK I want to support and try other small time breeders and seek others to try and diversify my collection.
you guys are the best at collecting so would it be possible to list a few underdog breeders?

Also not missing that drop!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

roger that...on my list long time
should call it Crack Whore


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

smang said:


> Alright so I have to ask this because I want to try some new seedbank.
> No well known seedbanks, I've pretty much already bought all or tried their gear at least once.
> I'm looking for some absolute fire.
> Tried GGG,Hortilab,Mr nice, and Bodhi seeds.
> ...


Try 

Peak seeds
irie seeds
sannies seeds

All these = fire


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

my goji pheno of the Goji OG is purpling nicely
will have some amazing pics later


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Try
> 
> Peak seeds
> irie seeds
> ...


Had a bad exp with Irie but i'm def going to try again.
Sannies I have a pack of Chocolate rains on hold, and a pack of Kushberrys form peak.

I've tried a lot of seeds haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 23, 2012)

smang said:


> Had a bad exp with Irie but i'm def going to try again.
> Sannies I have a pack of Chocolate rains on hold, and a pack of Kushberrys form peak.
> 
> I've tried a lot of seeds haha.


Well you might want to hook up at the zon!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 23, 2012)

Just about to put bohdi swamp ass into flower. Really loving the plants overall structure. Have high hopes


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;ubczUp0OUY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubczUp0OUY4[/video]


----------



## smang (Jul 23, 2012)

^ Do want.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm gonna be transplanting and flipping my bodhi dirty Sanchez. They've been in solo cups for way to long. But they actually are looking really healthy. I'm pretty sure it looks like three phenos. Can't wait for these


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 23, 2012)

MrDJ5k @Canna collective hasent paid for the grails he's selling I hear.
So I guess their will be no sativa grails sold their in the future if he dosent....


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 23, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> MrDJ5k @Canna collective hasent paid for the grails he's selling I hear.
> So I guess their will be no sativa grails sold their in the future if he dosent....


After all the ripz(potpimp) Shit that went down I just never felt right about that CC place. Seeing as the mods are the same people who stood their defending ripz-off till the end. 

Now to be fair I did do an auction from their an received but problems never arrise till you spend a chunk of cash.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey Scarhole you're familiar with Ortega right? What should the Ortega phenos look like?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 23, 2012)

not sure witch Ortega they mean, but he's usualy an indica man.

Interesting point
Most just call their strains from him "Ortega"
not sure if it's @ his request or why they do it.

But most I Know who recieved stuff from him recently were told exactly what it was.

I got one from him called "deathweed? Seeds will be made......


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 23, 2012)

i just got super mario land for my super nintendo and street fighter 2. got em of amozon like 5 bucks each.


----------



## steampick (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got some checker pieces for my checker board, and some bocce balls.


----------



## John12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone noticed since thee whole outbreak of the blue dream haze pic being stolen and etc. by cali connection that the strain is no longer listed at the tude? Crazy lol


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Jul 23, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i just got super mario land for my super nintendo and street fighter 2. got em of amozon like 5 bucks each.


Funny you say that I was just telling my wife this weekend she needs to find me an original Nintendo with Final Fantasy's, Metroid, Zelda, Mario Bros/Duck hunt and Contra for my upcoming b-day.......I loved that shit back in the day


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 23, 2012)

John12 said:


> Has anyone noticed since thee whole outbreak of the blue dream haze pic being stolen and etc. by cali connection that the strain is no longer listed at the tude? Crazy lol


i dont think vader og would be lieing about this, he has a real genetics company called ocean grown genetics. i bet swerve stole that pic.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 23, 2012)

I like Vader, find it hard to believe he is only fishing for attention..


----------



## steampick (Jul 23, 2012)

The Blue Dream Haze strain was gone from Attitude the _day_ that Vader posted his video. Swerve denies the whole thing, but the strain is gone: actions speak louder than words.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 23, 2012)

Swerve has hidden many blue dream haze seeds and merch inside his hermaphrodite sex organs.


----------



## fknthaistick (Jul 23, 2012)

i said fuc it , and bought the last 4 packs of grape 13 from the tude (first order there ever) ,hunting for a nice keeper in 48 seeds...we will see..
i buy them out (me thinks), and almost instantly there are again 4 packs in stock 0o

btw this thread is dope.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2012)

...& id run swerve's deadhead og all day.

might have to just buy a pack. 

& prices for prices, 'tude did something with regard to what they charge ...cause any order i comparison shop is now costing me $12 to $15 more than any place else for the same gear.

fuckers. 

hail the king!
[youtube]C6PA_u2wNHg&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]BnnU3-qUOnY[/youtube]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ...& id run swerve's deadhead og all day.
> 
> might have to just buy a pack.


Eugenetics's Dead Chemdog wouldn't have been a bad choice. Especially since it's their version of something similar. Didn't you used to have that cross Gud? 

" A good brain kick, like D, but flavor and stature, just a bit altered. The boy I used was Cali Connections Deadhead OG, (Chem 91 x SFV OG Kush) he was a monster. A Huge plant shooting straight up like SFV OG elite clone only. Branches thickened from the Chem, the whole point of Dead Chemdog was Chem yields, potency, build, just SFV flavor, in a male to use on Chems, Diesels and Kush linesSome nice examples in there, and the keepers will be apparent, I prefer the midsized-flavor bomb plants, but if this is a cash crop thing, then youll be happy either way. Super commercial yields, are easy, I just wish the Chem was less morning breathe in the big ones. High is still up there... it wasnt released, just passed around for my Canna Family, produced organically, and hopefully you see my passion shine through. Whether or not you see my Eugenics label, Im a breeder, not a seed company. I do this for me, Im a pot snob, I had to breed to meet my own quality demands. I wont ever stick a ridiculous price tag on seeds, because no breeder should. If someone claims to love Cannabis, they shouldnt talk about it, they should be about it. " - *Eugenetics*


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2012)

i thought i dished that to you.
so i go down to the fridge and break out the stash.

yep. 
its in there.

nice.

savings $110

score!


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> my goji pheno of the Goji OG is purpling nicely
> will have some amazing pics later


Still waiting medz! Lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i thought i dished that to you.
> so i go down to the fridge and break out the stash.
> 
> yep.
> ...


You have two of them or something? Cuz you didn't dish it to me, but I think that fag Batman Skunk got a pack.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Here u go...Goji OG


diff pheno
 



hydgrow said:


> Still waiting medz! Lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Choc. Kush


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 23, 2012)

HigherMedz.. sexy plants. Lovin that Choc Kush.. that from Jaws?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

nah they're from DNA (fem)
have 11 running now, and wow, they are really nice. looking like best yielding strain i have in this run
the kosher mix is nice, also running the Holy Grail Kush from DNA which is also coming really nicely


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Gdp


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 23, 2012)

I myself have never run DNA, Reserva Privada, etc.. but I am tempted to pop some Chocolope. I've had some beans for a while now.

A friend of mine called his Kosher Kush jew gold. He really likes it but it yielded so poorly he never wants so share it with anyone.

The review/photo on kindreviews looked great



I had no idea other people called it jew gold too, lol. I think it's coincidence cuz my friend has absolotely no canna connects and is not online savy. He's just some ghetto rican kid here in the city who slings buds/delivers pizza. I just got the dudes credit all scrubbed clean and hes closing on a house this next week. Gonna get a huge lab set up over there, and move all my future cuts across town so I'll have everything on backup from now on.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2012)

when i read the label, didnt flip the beans up : this one is tahoe og x deadhead og


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

yea the kosher phenos are def the lower yielding phenos, not too bad tho...when crossed with the chocolope and the og #18 they definitely bulked that shit up
i also have 4 Chocolope (reg) running now too


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i read the label & didnt flip the beans up : this one is tahoe og x deadhead og


ehh close enough. lol. 
i have absolutely no experience with the kush craze. 

to me its all the same till I run some and get my feet wet. closest Ive came was my old bubba kush x deep purple courtesy of immortal flower's main man supernatural. something tells me tho, these two things are not similar. 
i got to get me some kush here to see what all this hype is about and soon.

qush count? lol.

im gonna pop those dead chemdogs next. worse thing happens, it gets grilled and flipped. everyones a fucking winner.

i shoulda nabbed the alien empress instead.. but the name.."dead chemdog" just got to me. i had to have it. 
u ever pop those nl#5 x tok?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Getting any nice smells outta the girls Medz?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2012)

we pork chop'd one or two of his?

the rest , for sure, are in e$ko's hand ...cause we trade often & he always asks for "american" strains.

dude gave me a bunch of gear... i kept only these two packs.
i did bless him with mad cuts before my ex got to them with monsanto.
it was a time has_sensi sprayed some shit on his mothers & a bunch checked out... so we blessed his kind (beans) for my kind (cuts).
.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> ehh close enough. lol.
> i have absolutely no experience with the kush craze.
> 
> to me its all the same till I run some and get my feet wet. closest Ive came was my old bubba kush x deep purple courtesy of immortal flower's main man supernatural. something tells me tho, these two things are not similar.
> ...


Good luck with the nice Kush i never liked it much more hype IMHO!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Getting any nice smells outta the girls Medz?



amazing smells...best smeeling strains in this run so far:

cali yo
gdp
choc kush
holy grail kush
jpr
temple (ssh pheno)
p berry (bcs pheno)
c-99
lavender


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> u ever pop those nl#5 x tok?


i did... but got in that brawl w/ those dudes outside my house... & caught a quick stint "on lock" for a day/half.

lock-up + metal halide = dead everything (bog , bodhi, e$ko, chiimera) 

^ i was only supposed to go on an errand, so i took the dome off & never got back home.

...still have 2 left ! so we'll get to those.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Sour Amnesia


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Temple

(ssh pheno)

(ww pheno)


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> amazing smells...best smeeling strains in this run so far:
> 
> cali yo
> gdp
> ...


Was hoping goji was going to be there lol! cheers dude!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Temple
> 
> (ssh pheno)
> View attachment 2266455
> ...


Nice size on the WW pheno!


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Was hoping goji was going to be there lol! cheers dude!


i almost put it in the list...it does smell great, just those others smell amazing
and 3 of the goji's are in the centre of the grow so haven't been able to check the scents on those


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 23, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Nice size on the WW pheno!


yip, the yielder for sure...i love the ssh pheno tho...have some other variations that i haven'y taken shots of yet


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yip, the yielder for sure...i love the ssh pheno tho...have some other variations that i haven'y taken shots of yet


Hope the Goji comes up alright man.. I dont mind a good SSH it'd be nice if it was a little more Hazier at times!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> ehh close enough. lol.
> i have absolutely no experience with the kush craze.
> 
> to me its all the same till I run some and get my feet wet. closest Ive came was my old bubba kush x deep purple courtesy of immortal flower's main man supernatural. something tells me tho, these two things are not similar.
> ...


Well I can tell you that bubba is more earthy while the og is very fuelly. If I was a newb I would've thought og kush was sour d just a bit better.. I'm gonna open up my options and start growing sativas and stuff.. I want some fruity strains in the mix something easy. But I will always have a couple og cuts or beans in the grow shit is just too good and where some are from you are not running into this everydqy


----------



## althor (Jul 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well I can tell you that bubba is more earthy while the og is very fuelly. If I was a newb I would've thought og kush was sour d just a bit better.. I'm gonna open up my options and start growing sativas and stuff.. I want some fruity strains in the mix something easy. But I will always have a couple og cuts or beans in the grow shit is just too good and where some are from you are not running into this everydqy



Try Sannie's Sativa mix pack. 2 fems of each Shackzilla, Sugar Punch, Killing Fields.
You will not be disappointed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 23, 2012)

althor said:


> Try Sannie's Sativa mix pack. 2 fems of each Shackzilla, Sugar Punch, Killing Fields.
> You will not be disappointed.


I got a couple already going now.. Hopefully all pans out right and I'll have some blue dream as the showcase. But yeah I have some kf and chocolate rain I want to grow with the blue dream. I'm thinking of adding some chem4 og to the mix from what I'm hearing this strain has some phenos that blows Tahoe in smoke and is a above average yielder.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 23, 2012)

Just got caught up been out diving last few days scouting out my lobster for mini season thurs.. Aww Yaa my favorite time of the year... HM nice man those Temple are going ape shit... Just fucking caked..Loving those ladies!! Ya can't wait to hear how those GoJi are smelling when u get to them..


Thanks for postin that video of the FP Sketch. I was waiting to see that GrapeVine. Really nice. Little sad Motive ain't got that FP in milk smellin Pheno. I know he got those as testers. But If I paid 1500 at auctions and didn't get it I would have been pissed. Just saying.

Nice pks of EG There Gud... U lucky SoB... I got a pack of Og Graze at ZON on Auction. 

Also picked up some more Jaws to add to my collection. 
My updated Jaws acquisitions HAPPY...

Jaws Gear***
White Banana Kush
Chocolate Banana Kush
Insain Banan Kush
Blackberry Banana Kush
California Sunset


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm on the fence Mr Majestis just posted on ZON tonight. It's says on Gage's site Genuity got a couple Herms nothing crazy but it did happen. But it sounds and looks sweet. But what does that say about a breader Stright up tell people to beware. Fuckin NO~ONE does that. Dem Kats is Cool. I might buy a pack just to support that shit. U know what Iam I just decided. I know I'm Fubbing Futz!

https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&p=13616


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey KaB didn't u just finish up some OG Graze? How did it go? I know you had the AC trouble. Anything to watch out for. I want to kind of run right away lookin for a good 56.


----------



## Smokin Moose (Jul 24, 2012)

Nevil's new strains are Super Kush and Gush.

*Super Kush - Kanga's Kush female x Jim Ortega's Kush male.*

*Gush - Jim Ortega's G13 x Hawaiian female x Jim Ortega's Kush male*.

Pics below are of Nevil's Super Kush 5 weeks into flowering.

And yes, the strains are legit, and there will be more to come.



SCARHOLE said:


> I WAS WRONG.
> Nev. did drop seeds to canna collective.
> Gush an super kush are new Nevile Strains that I had never heard of.
> They are legit.


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

So Nev's new company is Exclusive seeds?
Any info?


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Also anyone heard of Poor white farmer seeds?
Or where I can find them?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> Also anyone heard of Poor white farmer seeds?
> Or where I can find them?


Im clueless on this one, heres another im looking into connobi seeds any advice on this one?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im clueless on this one, heres another im looking into connobi seeds any advice on this one?


2 of Cannobi's first releases are back in stock at seed depot
Area 91
Alien Reunion


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 24, 2012)

i thought Bay 11 was gods gift x sour d
seeing at zon its genetics are green crack x og kush
which is it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i thought Bay 11 was gods gift x sour d
> seeing at zon its genetics are green crack x og kush
> which is it?


Im going to pm kens rep here on riu for answers


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 24, 2012)

yea Ken's cut is green crack x og kush...http://www.nwgt.org/showthread.php?8818-GDP-Genetics-NEW-RELEASE-BAY-11

guess his version is different to the original...http://www.brotherhoodoffreedom.com/strain/Bay%2011/


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im clueless on this one, heres another im looking into connobi seeds any advice on this one?


Yup Cannobi, been around for a very short time and has made two drops at The seed depot. 

http://cannabisindicatheessentialguide.blogspot.ca/2012/06/caramel-by-poor-white-farmer-seeds.html

Looks dank.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

damn im a little bum'd that drank aint gonna be showing us no floater by tga


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 2 of Cannobi's first releases are back in stock at seed depot
> Area 91
> Alien Reunion


I almost picked up a pack, but there were pics of shitty buds and plants/facilities used for the breeding posted on the Cannobi forum section over there. That shit turned me off completely.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I almost picked up a pack, but there were pics of shitty buds and plants/facilities used for the breeding posted on the Cannobi forum section over there. That shit turned me off completely.


hmmm...now i'm glad i didn't either


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

just went and looked, didn't find any photos of this.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i thought Bay 11 was gods gift x sour d
> seeing at zon its genetics are green crack x og kush
> which is it?


Ken's Kush is (GDP x OG Kush) x Sour Diesel


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> So Nev's new company is Exclusive seeds?
> Any info?


I don't think there is any name yet.
Dont think there's a seed company tell nev gets to Spain where it's leagal.
Thats just what mrdk5k called the drop.


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait.
Wonder how expensive they are going to be once its an official company.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> 2 of Cannobi's first releases are back in stock at seed depot
> Area 91
> Alien Reunion


I grabbed these on the first drop. Dude has a small space he is flowering in. Hence the small scog type plant there is picks of. A buddy and I were talking pretty much concluded he is using some cuts of an old AlienDawg from CC. Pretty new but basically worth a shot IMO. HR and HM I'm sure you have seen the thread over at ZON.


What's good Cannazon!? First things first, thanks to Mr. C for inviting me to offer my gear here at Cannazon! Also I have to mention my man Dankness for the support to get over here, and share some of my genetics with you all!

Cannobi Genetics is a name I have come up with to represent the work that I have been doing for the past few years. I have amassed a nice collection of genetics these last few years, and have started the processes necessary to provide them to other like minded individuals. 

My mission was to be able to share, at a very minimum, the fine females that I have selected/found with friends, but along the way I started to get a "following" of sorts. With all the positive feedback that my friends were giving me I kept at it. I felt after awhile that I had found some pretty nice phenos, and a killer male to work with so why not try some crosses out? Then, just like any other breeder, you start to get interest in your gear. With enough interest, and some pushing from friends I started to make crosses available. Never about the money, I invest the money back into equipment, and other things Cannobi Genetics related. I also pride myself at being available to answer questions to the best of my ability within a reasonable time frame. I am a busy fella so shoot me a pm, and I'll get back to ya asap! So enough about me...

So since I will be offering gear here, in the very near future, I figured you may want a peek into the females being used currently! If anyone has any questions, or comments feel free to jump in, and leave some love! I'm all for conversation, and helping the fellow grower achieve their goals, but let's try to keep the tread on track, and positive! So either heat that nail, or spark your favorite flavor, and let's get the ball rollin already!

Alien OG

-Alien OG is a cross from Cali Connection. The genetic make up of the plant is the clone only Tahoe OG x Alien Kush(Alien Technology dominant pheno). Swerve used a cut of Alien Kush(Alien Tech pheno), from what I understand, and crossed it to his Tahoe OG. Again, at this moment, I have read that Swerve/Cali Connection will not be working the Alien line anytime soon. I personally love what Alien Technology brings to the table! 

First up my Alien OG #3 pheno. This pheno is Alien Kush dominant with no sign of the Tahoe OG in sight. Super smooth smoke with a punch! Indica dominant with very little stretch. She just gets girthy and soaked in resin!
(*See first attached picture)

Then there is my Alien OG#2 pheno. She is lemon hairspray OG. Spear shaped sativa buds with dense clusters of calyxes. Great flavor she has! She is such a great pheno! Great expression of both parents with a slight favor to the Tahoe in structure. Resin is definitely enhanced by the Alien Kush; as well as the flavor! 
(*See attached pictures #2-6)

-Alien Kush is a cross of the clone only Las Vegas Purple Kush x Alien Technology. 



-Alien Technology is a male plant that was found by breeder OBSoul33t in a lot of seeds brought back by a US Soldier returning from Afghanistan. The Alien Technology male that made the original Alien crosses is gone, but there is a sister. Pure Alien Technology exists now in female form only, easily as resinous as the original alien tech male, but void of cherries, and replaced with witch hazel, cedar, and moth balls...
Pure Alien Technology(female)
(*See last 3 attatched pictures)(**All 3 pictures of the pure Alien Technology female are from posts from Obsoul33t himself; I do not have this cut/strain pure)

The name Alien Technology was coined due to the frosty nature of the plant, looking like it was alien in nature.



Tahoe OG is said to be one of the strongest hitting, strongest tasting cannabis around. Pure lemon, kerosine skunk funk to the max. Yields are solid with good training.


The only strain I have crossed to my Alien OG, both phenos,is my Aliendawg F2 male. My goal with the Alien OG x Aliendawg F2 line is to isolate Alien traits that I find along the journey of exploring the filial generations to come, and lock down the best phenos found for further breeding projects. Till then let's have some fun!
Attached Thumbnails
* *

* *

* *

* *

* *


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry guys the pics won't load from ZON. You will have to visit the thread to see them.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Some reunion!


----------



## guwall (Jul 24, 2012)

I could turn that into some real fire.... you can see that it's in there.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 24, 2012)

buck is that a breeder's pic?


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> buck is that a breeder's pic?


Yeh bro just one for the guys that CBF goin to the Zon.. He has a drop in a few months using Pheno #3 shit looks crazy good!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll show how puurty it is man!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's Alien Reunion in a decent pic Alien pheno #3 Dank as FUCK!


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 24, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> View attachment 2267044Some reunion!


To be honest it's not that impressive to me (could just be the camera though). Taking in comparison with that dudes thumb, it's a pretty small nug.

The second set of pictures looks a lot better.


----------



## chuckthapollen (Jul 24, 2012)

bluesdad said:


> Collecting seeds is like an addiction.i have 6 strains right now but i got some lowrder 2's on the way as well as cali connections blackwater and the pyramid freebies.im getting another order next week-10 pack of kc brains orig. Northern lights.$12 for a ten pack,ive heard good things about it.


THESE fed/dea pigs know this.^^^^^ That is why they are flooding the market with hermie genetics under bogous breeders names.

Canobi Genetics is on of them! It's a Reunion alright. The Reunion of the hermie Early Pearl days of the 80's


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> To be honest it's not that impressive to me (could just be the camera though). Taking in comparison with that dudes thumb, it's a pretty small nug.
> 
> The second set of pictures looks a lot better.


Camera for sure why i chucked the other pics up was looking for them at first lol!


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

chuckthapollen said:


> THESE fed/dea pigs know this.^^^^^ That is why they are flooding the market with hermie genetics under bogous breeders names.


Listen here ya fuckin pest FUCK OFF!


----------



## guwall (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmfao! ................


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Someone had to say it lol! Trolling that shit up everywhere this kunt..


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Been smoking too much lol 
I mean shit, look at how paranoid he is!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah twisted pleasure I grew a cut of OG graze a few times. I got rid of cause IMO the cut I had was not that great. Clones easy. I bought a pack eventually I'll pheno hunt for myself.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> Been smoking too much lol
> I mean shit, look at how paranoid he is!


ROFL! Paranoid's an understatement.. How do all these dumb fucks afford the internet in the first place thats what comes to mind straight up lol!


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> ROFL! Paranoid's an understatement.. How do all these dumb fucks afford the internet in the first place thats what comes to mind straight up lol!


Suckering welfare payements haha.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> Suckering welfare payements haha.


Too many loose cannons round ere lol!


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Straight up haha.
[video=youtube;uFAdPtR-VgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFAdPtR-VgU[/video]
Going to drop this here, thoughts?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to try some of his stuff. Couldn't be any worse than what some other companies put out.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

i have some funny pic of one of my girls pets, its called a suggerglider "aka trim thief#1". the flash bugs em out cuz they are nocturnal running away with a leaf 2 get stoned latter.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i have some funny pic of one of my girls pets, its called a suggerglider "aka trim thief#1".View attachment 2267071 View attachment 2267072the flash bugs em out cuz they are nocturnalView attachment 2267074 running away with a leaf 2 get stoned latter.


Man thats sick they legal to keep in the states?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

not in my state, they are from Australia. the seeds in the blue bag under the screen are my harborside blue dream seeds, but ya they love pot. when she first moved in i lost a few bags before i learned they are stoners.lol. they fly around myroom, climb up the grateful dead tappisetry and jump of and fly 2 the tents. they love the grow tents.


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> not in my state, they are from Australia. the seeds in the blue bag under the screen are my harborside blue dream seeds, but ya they love pot. when she first moved in i lost a few bags before i learned they are stoners.lol. they fly around myroom, climb up the grateful dead tappisetry and jump of and fly 2 the tents. they love the grow tents.


I thought they were from my way lol i wonder if i can get one to keep man they sound like crazy little fuckers lol!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Bodhi drop at Seurbidz this Thursday at 11:11pm Pacific time. Random bins.

&

"4 week countdown.....


lines:
cheech wizard
goji og
blue tara
love triangle
head trip
dream lotus
jabbas stash
white lotus
jade dragon 
tranquil elephantizer remix
ancient og


jabbas stash remixes:
gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)


and the rest:


snowlotus x:


larry og (smf)
oldsog super silver haze
goldstar
white fire 3
krush
super silver haze (bodhi cut)
breeder steve sweet skunk
dj short blueberry mother cut
pestillence (inkognyto)
lemon diesel (should be called lemon turkey kush)
lemon thai (bodhi cut (sativa)
lemon thai (inkognyto cut (indica)
stevie wonder
thaishine
trainwreck
purple unicorn
green crack
afwreck
juicy fruit thai
pinequeen
blackberry kush
herijuana
cali o
mss " - Bodhi


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> Also anyone heard of Poor white farmer seeds?
> Or where I can find them?


Poor White Farmer is an old timer hangs out on Breedbay.

Just an old farmer who shares with his friends. Not a seed company and you'd have to know the dude to get his gear.

He might have disappeared and dropped off the map come to think of it. He hasnt posted in a long time, his old pics are gone, and acct is banned.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 24, 2012)

Seen gun Sales are up 40% in Colorado....


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Poor White Farmer is an old timer hangs out on Breedbay.
> 
> Just an old farmer who shares with his friends. Not a seed company and you'd have to know the dude to get his gear.
> 
> He might have disappeared and dropped off the map come to think of it. He hasnt posted in a long time, his old pics are gone, and acct is banned.


Damn, stuff looked dank haha.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Im tempted to give Emerald Triangle a go. They have some good writeups and recommendations over at ICFag. Bubba 76 and their Sour Lemon OG have been what I've been eyeballing. Anyone here run Emerald gear before?


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Im tempted to give Emerald Triangle a go. They have some good writeups and recommendations over at ICFag. Bubba 76 and their Sour Lemon OG have been what I've been eyeballing. Anyone here run Emerald gear before?


Get the regs as the Fem's are outsourced and have been hermie prone.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Im tempted to give Emerald Triangle a go. They have some good writeups and recommendations over at ICFag. Bubba 76 and their Sour Lemon OG have been what I've been eyeballing. Anyone here run Emerald gear before?


i want 2 get some of that gear 2, ya capt.stickyfinger did some dank grows with emerald tri. . i want 2 try the blueheadband


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> Get the regs as the Fem's are outsourced and have been hermie prone.


Not so. I've ran 4 of their strains, all dank, all fems, BB Headband being the pinnacle so far. I got a couple nanners on a sour lemon og late in flowering, but I was pretty sick for a week at the time and the ppms got really high, which I blame for the nanners. All the strains have been really hearty, fast veggers too. I've read people getting males from freebie fems from attitude, but I'd blame attitude for mixing up reg beans in there. They open the packs, separate the beans. ET fems are solid.

edit: I fucked up, I ran 5 of their strains, BB HB, Lost Coast og, Lemon Diesel, Grapefruit Krush, and Sour Lemon og


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 24, 2012)

That Blueberry Headband is mighty tasty.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

im all about anything headband, thats in the top spot right now.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2012)

i got an order from ebay today.. i love my ebay stores...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Bodhi drop at Seurbidz this Thursday at 11:11pm Pacific time. Random bins.
> 
> &
> 
> ...


He is dropping all these at once?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 24, 2012)

What's the finish time on those Blue Headband?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> What's the finish time on those Blue Headband?


One pheno was 8 weeks, the other 10. The 10 weeker was a much larger yielder with primo buds. The 8 weeker is really good too, just not as good as the other. I don't know how many other phenos there are, I only ran two.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2012)

i was more of a skater, but this is still pretty sick imho.. 

[video=youtube;IlrqyHIE4wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlrqyHIE4wc[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i got an order from ebay today.. i love my ebay stores...



What ya get????

Tell me ,Tell me!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> What ya get????
> 
> Tell me ,Tell me!!!!!!


Don't know what he's getting, but I'm getting one of these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Jackson-vs-ET-Alien-vs-Predator-Funny-TShirt-Large-T-shirt-tee-/170868758956?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&var=&hash=item27c89259ac


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> What's the finish time on those Blue Headband?


I don't know any more than what I just posted. I haven't talk to the guy in a lil bit. Been so busy..

Heading to the hydrostore right now to stock up on smart pots and pick up more Jiffys. Then its to the beach!!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn, the beach sounds awesome right now. I've been in jury duty for 3 fucking weeks.

Have fun!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Don't know what he's getting, but I'm getting one of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Jackson-vs-ET-Alien-vs-Predator-Funny-TShirt-Large-T-shirt-tee-/170868758956?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&var=&hash=item27c89259ac





Now thats funny.......


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2012)

i got one of these, and boy, was my mailman pissed... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/21-Window-Bus-mini-bus-Kombi-Transporter-/140795103850?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item20c80aca6a#ht_5422wt_1161


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 24, 2012)

I would hot box the shit out of that van given the chance.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2012)

i'd love to have something like that, but fuck me, did you see the price of that fucker?? $60k and still going strong...


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 24, 2012)

Yea doesn't leave much in the budget for rolling papers haha


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Those 21 window micro buses go for big $$$

I was told they were making the original VW bug in Mexico until just a few years ago


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

you see how clean it is?

i checked it... each & every photo ... even the engine is squeaky clean,

that VW is cherry for sure... the body work & what appears to be KILLER paint work (if dude didnt do it himself) must have cost an arm & leg.

i shot a car for a friend... house of color tangerine metallic orange (66 pontiac GTO , supercharged 605 cubic inch b.block chevy)(original guts are in storage) ... w/ thinner the material cost alone was close to $2k.

i wanna slap a sepultura cd in the radio , slap 2 surfboards on that FAT woody rack , and go get me some ...but definitely NOT what garret macnamara is riding.

ps... laird hamilton & garret macnamara are LEGENDS. those boards are weighted with lead to maintain track on such huge waves. notice that they are "strapped in" to the board. you hit a tiny bump on the face of the wave & bye bye. 

they created tow in surfing by the way.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

House of Kolor isn't cheap!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

[youtube]6BOHpjIZyx0[/youtube]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 24, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Those 21 window micro buses go for big $$$
> 
> I was told they were making the original VW bug in Mexico until just a few years ago


 yah, but i tend to like only the 67 and earlier bus's as they are the cooler ones with the split front windshield and some of them have the safari windshield as well as a huge sliding rag top.. anything post 67 are the newer models, well like the ones that were around when i was a kid at least..


gudkarma said:


> you see how clean it is?
> 
> i checked it... each & every photo ... even the engine is squeaky clean,
> 
> ...


 yah, i checked out all the pix as well, that thing is super straight, especially for a huge ass bus with big panels like that.. the only thing i'd like to see would be a nice stroker engine in that thing, something 2l's and up would be really nice...

my uncle has been building a 32 ford vikki for a few years now, and i know he spent good coin on the paint as well... nice cars aren't cheap today..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q_WHGV5bejk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_WHGV5bejk[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

car is a sick low 10 sec street rod.

needs a sprag-less torque converter & rolls on a dana 60 (60 spline axel !!! ) ...nuff said.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> car is a sick low 10 sec street rod.
> 
> needs a sprag-less torque converter & rolls on a dana 60 (60 spline axel !!! ) ...nuff said.


I knew a dude with a malibu (78?) beefed up like that, man I couldn't stand by that shit it was so loud. Made my face whole face hurt.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

what's the green motorcycle company?
kawisaki?

we beat one of those on the street ...a 650cc i think ...is that a bike they make?

dusted that dude. 

he beat us off the line... but we hooked up on those street slicks too.

and when we got along side of him, the roar of this monster GTO scared the living shit out of dude... he insticntively let off the gas for a nano second while he shit those corny colorful leathers wearing one of those fag rooster helmets 

i was in the passanger seat fucking with him (through the glass) , laughing at him , & giving him the double middle fingers like wiper blades ...the entire time.

minute guy heard us , he caught a big "fuck you" , dude looked at us running by him , & we were gone.

street light to street light... we had him by 4 car lengths easy.

swear!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmao that's funny.. Sounds like the car u was in is a monster


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

This is no muscle but you guys ever driven a 700WHP AWD car?
I shat myself.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

it is... cant say the name of the car club ...but its gallons to the mile to get in... in other words, 1000+ dyno proven horsepower or fuck off.

999 = no
1000+ = yes

stock GTO gas tank (replacement) with a sump on it... one full tank of gas is like 15 to 20 miles depending on how he drives.

oh hell no its not inefficient.
its drinking gas to make BIG power.
bored, stroked, forged everything, blow through carb, merlin heads, centrifugal supercharger... shit is sick.

was eating 12 bolt posi rears, rings, axels, pinions like nacho chips.

& motorcycle dude let off the gas... that's a no-no.
in it to win it?
or scared shitless?

he was scared when we got up next to him.

racer knows route 130... its a narrow highway in parts.
we were right there. breathing on him. exhausting on him. rumbling his insides.

too its like MAD negative Gs when he takes off real hard... its the only way i could ever comprehend giving birth other than a massive duce leaving the browns to the superbowl type shit 

and last time we was out on a major highway... 100 mph... stomp the gas = burnout at speed

nuts


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally got an answer from mota rebel on his Ortega stuff!
Whooooot






Originally Posted by *SCARHOLE* 
Sweeeeeeet!

Ortega x LungCandy#1
Ortega x SS/DC

Any idea wich Ortega strain this is?
(MLI, garlic bud, kush4, la Emma, oxacca, RKS, ect....)



This is the Ortega Hashplant clone that Sensi used in the BlackDomina and Red used in the L.U.I.. Dogless sent me a few foil pouches last year and i finally have a couple flowering now. He sent hashplant ,afghan and kush. Looks like i have hashplant and kush going,the foil pouches only had numbers writtten on the pack so i have no idea what's what. I've gone thru 2 packs without a single male so i have a bunch of clones to sort thru lookin for that special lady.


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> it is... cant say the name of the car club ...but its gallons to the mile to get in... in other words, 1000+ dyno proven horsepower or fuck off.
> 
> 999 = no
> 1000+ = yes
> ...


LOL, the 2004 WRX STI has forged everything,shortblock, pistons,con rods, Meth injection, ECM, aftermarket fuel rail, much bigger injectors, plasma ignition coils, twin turbo Garrett's @ 45PSI. Shit that thing would go especially with the AWD. 
1000's pretty nuts btu was it measured at the crank or the wheels?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> LOL, the 2004 WRX STI has forged everything,shortblock, pistons,con rods, Meth injection, ECM, aftermarket fuel rail, much bigger injectors, plasma ignition coils, twin turbo Garrett's @ 45PSI. Shit that thing would go especially with the AWD.
> 1000's pretty nuts btu was it measured at the crank or the wheels?


But can it do this? Haha. She walks at the end, what a retard.

[video=youtube;qOuFi1_QhrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOuFi1_QhrY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

@ the wheels... 1000+ to the ground. 
& at his place in life, took him something like 15 years to build & (really) finance this monster.

& my boy with the GTO has a new(er) WRX as a daily driver.

there was a twin turbo audi recently where we go that tore up bunches of dudes for $. 
all wheel drive phatness hooking up hard.

in my city, they even trailer those fuckers down.
seen many a 7 second battle... by certified IHRA cars on the street.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn im a little bum'd that drank aint gonna be showing us no floater by tga


i'm gonna get some floater back in his hands whether he likes it or not....he'll do more with them than i will....he grows better than i do


----------



## cerberus (Jul 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> @ the wheels... 1000+ to the ground.
> 
> 
> in my city, they even trailer those fuckers down.
> seen many a 7 second battle... by certified IHRA cars on the street.



back in the day thats how that shit rolled in sarasota's industiral park, and occasionaly the grudge would go over the sky way.. IHRA's ripping over the bay at night, fucking out rage us


----------



## Buck123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Man u guys in the states are like 10+ years ahead in drag racing! WE DO NOT LOL have 7 second street cars!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

My buddy owns THE fastest stock eaton powered 03-04 Mustang Cobra Fucker is pretty god damn fast, and it has a perfect street manner. Another friend has a single turbo 95 Mustang GT that's in the low 9s and he registers and gets it inspected every year. VERY lopey 347 in it that stalls every once in a great while if there's a bunch of traffic lights or real bad traffic.
My car is a lame mid 12s in the 1/4


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2012)

Im a duramax guy  LBZ with 650hp and over 1000 to the rear tires sitting on 35s with 7in cognito lift!
yah baby

Aftermarket turbo
Daul cp3s
fast fuel system
Ppe lift pump
stage 5 tranning and Tcase
pcv reroute
egr delete
efi live programer
40 over injectors
5in mbrp 
down pipe
high flow everything 
aftermarket intercooler
aftermarket gas brake
cognito 7-9 lift
Conito keys
cognito uca
bilstien shocks
air bags
35s on 20in fuel rims with a 10in offset
High six hid light system
electric fans to delete the pully type
dyno matt double layers
Aftermarket power steering box and gear box
Light bar with daul light force lights
Alpine back up cam


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

LISTEN to the turbos when they spool up! I love this car.

[video=youtube;hsjx0LgtoDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsjx0LgtoDA[/video]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

CMT thats beyond kind of u, but no way dude. Those are yours, we had an agreement on nettics...and I in no way am gonna retract on that. Why don't you do yourself a favor tho.. scuff em and soak em.. and get em going while they still might have a chance. They are old, so definitely give em a scuff.. like I said in my thread, I just wanna see you do them.. so do it up. I already started some more in the place of them anyhow.

I can't wait to get some plants in bloom now that I have a Nikon DSLR again. 
I've been taking all kinds of photos and fucking wow. It's gonna be awesome to blast some pro lookin bud shots that look like Ocan took em. Soon enough.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

lot of people dont know that the minute you break into the 9s... its all certified , inspected , and pro licensed.

from the seatbelts to the axel studs to the trans blanket to the welds of the cage... several times a season too.

fast car = big money ...even after they're done... if you want to race at the track anyway.

im looking for the video of this 460 twin turbo ford that we have running around... they call him "caught you sleeping"... high 7s all day...he's certified & licensed too.

i hate fords but his ride, lincoln mark7, is super super super fat.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

hahahhahahahha... you know where that car is?

@ a placed not far from me called "turbo tune" !

those guys are nuts !! 
i seen that dude race & destroy all kinds of cars.

they got a few phat buick grand nationals from that shop.... every one fast as hell.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm DXM'in it tonight. Hahaa. 

Haven't done this in a long long time. So if I start trippin balls tonight and post some crazy shit, like my junk or anything.. everyone just ignore it. It's the pills.


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;RMs6--W7Lxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMs6--W7Lxk[/video]

BMW kinda guy, do like my Mercedes too though.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Joe's TT Ford GT ftw!

[video=youtube;AhSdviSGsJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhSdviSGsJc[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

shit i drove a 2004 325i for a while... rock a euro car still... euro engine (block) with, oddly, buick regal rods, custom pistons, custom cam, all that.

2.3 to 2.6l

kinda lumpy bumpy but i dont care 

want to put a 383 small block and a roots blower on it.
got all the info i need to make the brackets from this guy : http://www.jagsthatrun.com/Pages/Volvo_200_V-8.html

just picked up adjustable camber plates too.

was gonna sell it but wound up moving another ride instead.

ever seen a big block chevy in a porsche?
i have.


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 24, 2012)

great video and car, but stupid wigger at the end, lol what a douche! You can easily hear how his voice kept changing every few words!! lol 




And to you Gud, BMW forever! You ever see those e36 m3's with a big v8 5.0 swap?


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> shit i drove a 2004 325i for a while... rock a euro car still... euro engine (block) with, oddly, buick regal rods, custom pistons, custom cam, all that.
> 
> 2.3 to 2.6l
> 
> ...


Now peeps with both a C63 AMG and a E60 M5.
Nuts cars, and I have yet to have seen a big block chevy in a porsche haha.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

bmw = best everyday car i ever ever ever had


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not big into cars myself but I do like mine. I didnt do much of customizing anything. Just bought a slick looking Mazda 6 V6, ripped the doors off and mounted some Boston Acoustics speakers in all the doors, added a big amp that I mounted to a 12" sealed box in the trunk, Alpine Type R 12" Subwooder, Panasonic deck with front USB.. bumpin beats in the ghetto.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

^ hahahahhahhahahahahaha

i figured you for the stereo nerd type
knew it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 24, 2012)

i need a good camera badly...hate my pictures
any suggestions on something good but not too expensive
this is something i shoulda had long time, seeing that i have family with a photography store


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

just came inside from digging some garden beds, can u dig it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2012)

BMW is nice bu damn 1000 for a tune up.. ********###** killed me every time ..
Monster I got 6x10in ev on a deck,4xbeyma 6 in on the doors, 2x memphis mojo 12 in subwoofers 3 fasqate amps and a kinetic battery.. Talking beats in the ghetto lmao!


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> BMW is nice bu damn 1000 for a tune up.. ********###** killed me every time ..
> Monster I got 6x10in ev on a deck,4xbeyma 6 in on the doors, 2x memphis mojo 12 in subwoofers 3 fasqate amps and a kinetic battery.. Talking beats in the ghetto lmao!


Where'd you pay that haha?
[video=youtube;cN4p9Jxtqao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN4p9Jxtqao[/video]
Dropping some car Pr0n.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2012)

BMW dealer local mechanics can't fuck with it


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Well yeah, I don't know i'm pretty mechanically inclined so I do most work myself and stuff that Ig et done is that either I am to lazy to do it or want it to be someone else's problem incase of a mistake haha


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i need a good camera badly...hate my pictures
> any suggestions on something good but not too expensive
> this is something i shoulda had long time, seeing that i have family with a photography store


Yes sir. First off let me say.. and I'm sure Hellraizer would agree.. theres nothing better than a Nikon DSLR.. nothing.. period.

They are not cheap. Expensive.. so you must shop smart! I just got mine for a very reasonable price.. less than $300. Original MSRP was something crazy like $599.

The model D3000 is what I chose. Recently discontinued/replaced with a newer D3100 and now the D3200. So you can get a D3000 on Ebay for closer to $200 if you look hard enough. I got mine refurbished with only 3 shutter clicks, so practicly brand new. 
A good over all lens to go with it that is not expensive would be the "18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens" this lens could be found between $70-$100. So for less than $300 if you poke around hard enough through the listings, you can get a killer camera. The lens I mentioned is a good all around portrait lens that takes pretty good closeups. You will not be disappointed. If you want a camera that takes great video too, instead of looking at the D3000 look at the D3100. I chose the D3000 cuz I wanted near perfect photos and could care less about video. I have a Sony Pro-sumer model HD handycam for that purpose.

D3000 Sample Photos http://www.letsgodigital.org/printerfriendly.php?id=22905&lang=en


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

Honestly look @ used cameras on Craigslist or Ebay as most of the time the expensive DSLR's are fathers trying to get rid of their 14 Year old daughters camera from the year before to make way for this years model haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yes sir. First off let me say.. and I'm sure Hellraizer would agree.. theres nothing better than a Nikon DSLR.. nothing.. period.
> 
> They are not cheap. Expensive.. so you must shop smart! I just got mine for a very reasonable price.. less than $300. Original MSRP was something crazy like $599.
> 
> ...


MD right nikon dslr are the buano way to go, so much so i own a d3000 and a d7000


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Hellraizer yous should post your GG photo again, the one with the Red background. that was a Nikon shot right?


----------



## smang (Jul 24, 2012)

The Gage green's he did?
Oh and I shoot with a D90 for photos and any VideoG'ing I do its a T2i, any other photographers or people who enjoy cameras in here?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Hellraizer yous should post your GG photo again, the one with the Red background. that was a Nikon shot right?


I would MD but my pc is down so im on a ipad 2 lol
But yah it was the d7000


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

The D7000 is bad ass, too much camera for me tho. Ideally I am happy with my D3000, plenty good enough for great Budshots. I will eventually buy the "AF-S DX Micro Nikkor 85mm f/3.5G ED VR" macro lens to go with it. To me that's the perfect combo. But I didn't have an extra $500 to shell out on a macro lens so the 18-55mm will due just fine for now.

Photos taken with that lens (85mm)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yes sir. First off let me say.. and I'm sure Hellraizer would agree.. theres nothing better than a Nikon DSLR.. nothing.. period.
> 
> They are not cheap. Expensive.. so you must shop smart! I just got mine for a very reasonable price.. less than $300. Original MSRP was something crazy like $599.
> 
> ...


Thanks Drank...that sounds like the path i'm gonna take. Would like the option for video so would go for the D3100. And the price is right up my alley. Told myself I wasn't spending more than a $800. Gonna check around and see what kinda prices I can get. Only problem, I can't shop at ebay bcuz it doesn't accept orders from my country. Prob just have to add my skybox address in miami on my credit card and it might work tho.
thanks again bro, u really helped me out here


----------



## snodome (Jul 24, 2012)

smang said:


> any other photographers or people who enjoy cameras in here?


i do. i have an olympus dslr. i enjoy the zuiko lenses. i also have a wicked old film 50mm f1.4 prime that adds soul glow to portraits.

i also have an adapter for my telescope and do some moon shots with it. time lapse. long exposure. love it all.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

i LOVE the way you spell "buano".

cabron , que esta haciendo? 

es ...bueno... ! por favor ... make note 

joking.

*

veg/bloom+ powder in effect.

5 gallons of tap water @ 130 ppm

1 scoop (what is the size of the scoop inside the beastie bloom? that big end , just one ) of above one part nute.

= 624 (ish) ppm & ph 5.7 

love it !
little tea for bennies.
touch of p. silicate.

done.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

totally sold on the rootbastic (or roots excel if thats what u like) too.

as of right now, id say (strictly imo & like a few others noted) a "must have" in your arsenal.

results which : a) are way rare in the nute game & b) amazing to see.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought some Macro filters for my Canon dslr. Put them on the 18-55 lens, and everytime I try to take a bud shot, I get a huge shadow. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? This camera is new to me and the filters are 1x 2x 4x 10x...wtf does 1x do lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Who here has some love for Liquid Karma?
The only additive.. catalyst.. that I find myself wishing I would have used, after using it before, and then doing a run without it. 

IDC what anyone says. Liquid Karma is the shit. Makes for very happy plants from the early stages. I've used it as early as germination/and with cuts clones, fed in Veg and Flower, Plants love it. I do too.



I'm gonna be a Botanicare Pureblend Pro/Liquid Karma/Sweet guy from here on out. I rock the epsom salts too. Fuck Cal Mag.
Liquid Karma is like Monster Drinks for plants. Kelp-a-rific. "_Liquid Karma Contains a full complement of metabolically active and organic compounds that are not found in regular plant foods or supplements. These unique compounds are absorbed immediately and act as catalysts to produce accelerated growth under all conditions. With increased metabolic rates, Liquid Karma ensures optimal plant growth, healthy rooting and protection from transplant shock._"


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

BTW Ima keep poking at Bodhi till he posts here some more. I mean I know the dude lives in Cali and has some of the best keepers/crosses on the planet and all, but he's gotta get bored sometimes too right?
Where else ya gonna chill? Breedbays cool.. but heavily modded, so not chill like this place. Cannetics is private, so again, not like thsi place.. the other places are lame.. I mean if youre gonna chill anywhere.. ya chill here! At least I do. Not many cool peeps hangin around many places, not like this joint anyways. This thread is the shit. Sure RIU is filled with plenty of trolls, newbs, kids, haters, punk asses, and Jenks too.. but RIU has this thread. No where else can anyone come to find info on genetic offereings and releases, tests, and overall unbiased opinion from educated folk like us on whats what in the seed release world than you can right here. This is where I will come, nearly every friggin day from now till I either die or throw in the towel. Death shall probably come first as you cannot rip a bottle of PH Down outta my cold dead hand unless I am really fucking fucked up with my dick in the dirt. I will grow me some killer pot and I donts give two fucks what anyone has to say about it. Amen.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 24, 2012)

aight Drank, I'll scuff em and get em soaking tomorrow...if something good comes out of it, then we'll work something out. 

glad to hear a killer pheno came out of those qleaner f2's...sucks about your shit one though...that was the first cross i ever made...hell, that was the first thing i grew that wasn't bagseed as well.

finally got my list updated. the only thing not on there is my Mendo Supremo order.

*REGULAR*

Alphakronik Genetics
115. Eisbaer (3 seeds)
116. Snozzberry (4 seeds)
117. Cannabis (2 seeds)
226. Snowdawg 2 (8 seeds)
227. Jackpot Royale (5 seeds)
228. Belka (8 seeds)
294. Bandana (5 seeds)


BC Bud Depot
19. The Purps (2 seeds)
20. The Black
21. God Bud (2 seeds)
22. Sweet Tooth (2 seeds)
91. Mango
92. Sweet God
172. BC Blueberry
173. Purple Buddha


Bodhi
191. Medicine Buddha (4 seeds)
192. Yo Mama
201. Columbian Black Sativa Extreme (10 seeds)
202. Bubba Kush x Snow Lotus (2 seeds)
203. Star Child (2 seeds)
290. Apollo 11 Genius pheno (11 seeds)
293. Blue Tara (11 seeds)
322. Apollo 13 Gorilla Arm x Apollo 11 Genius (11 seeds)
323. Clusterfunk (11 seeds)
352. Sunshine Daydream (9 seeds)
353. '89 NL #5 noof x BCSC NL #5 (11 seeds)
354. Kali Mist x Big Sur Holy Bud (11 seeds)
355. SSSL (11 seeds)
356. Purple Nepali Sativa (9 seeds)


BOG
136. LSD F2 (2 seeds)
204. Blue Moon Rocks (2 seeds)
205. Sour Bubble
255. Bogglegum F2 (5 seeds)
257. Lifesaver (3 seeds)
258. Sour Lifesaver (3 seeds)


Breeder's Choice
194. Chitrali #1 (10 seeds)
195. Afghani Hashplant (8 seeds)
310. Chocolate Mix (15 seeds)


Cali Connection
15. Tahoe OG (2 seeds)
16. Chem 4 OG (4 seeds)
17. Blackwater (2 seeds)
18. Deadhead OG
93. Larry OG (2 seeds)
94. Corleone Kush
200. Jedi Kush (5 seeds)
231. Julius Caesar
235. Raskal's OG (10 seeds)


CannaVenture
198. Sour Double Kush (8 seeds)
199. OG47 x Sour Diesel (5 seeds)


Dank House
244. Alienfire (13 seeds)
245. Double Barrel OG (8 seeds)
246. Fire OG (13 seeds)
285. Strawberry Alien Kush (12 seeds)


DJ Short
275. Blueberry F2 (5 seeds)
276. F13 F2 (5 seeds)
277. Vanilluna F2 (5 seeds)


DNA
30. Kandy Kush x Skunk
110. Pure Afghan
144. Sour Cream (4 seeds)
212. Hashplant Haze


Dynasty
207. Mochalope (6 seeds)
229. Starship Bx1 (8 seeds)


Emerald Triangle
176. Bubba 76 (3 seeds)
177. Royal Purple Kush (6 seeds)


Eugenics Genetics
129. O.G. Graze (5 seeds)
156. Third Eye Blind (2 seeds)
161. Cataract Kush F2 (5 seeds)
162. Super Silver Haze F2 (3 seeds)
163. Alien Empress &#8211; C99 &#8220;Grail&#8221; x Romulan (6 seeds)


Flying Dutchman
27. Aurora B
28. Afghanica


Ken's GDP Seeds
328. Original GDP (9 seeds)


Gage Green
104. Mix (13 seeds)
131. 
269. R.L. King (5 seeds)
270. Grape Stomper Bx (18 seeds)
318. Leia OG (11 seeds)
327. Grape Stomper OG (9 seeds)
348. Colombian Gold Bastards (14 seeds)
349. Afghan Haze Bastards (12 seeds)
350. Pepe Le Dank (3 seeds)
351. Flight 813 (3 seeds)


Hazeman
312. White Grapes (10 seeds)
313. Fugu Kush (10 seeds)
357. Grape-13 (12 seeds)
358. '88 G-13 Hashplant (12 seeds)


Holy Smoke
111. Thunderbud
143. Kong (2 seeds)
208. Black Honey Haze (2 seeds)


Immortal Flower
95. Headband Bx (9 seeds)
96. Pre-98 Bubba Kush Bx (4 seeds)


Insane Seed Posse
154. Chem D Bx3 (9 seeds)
185. Agent D (3 seeds)


Jaw's Gear
249. Insane Jane (10 seeds)
250. California Sunset (2 seeds)
251. Alien Kush F4 (3 seeds)


Kaliman Seeds
140. Cheese Unhybridized (2 seeds)
141. Rockster's Cheese


KOS
273. Cinderella 99 (9 seeds)
278.Iron Cindy (10 seeds)
281.Deep Phaze (10 seeds)


McEnroe Medz
263. Plushberry F2 (5 seeds)
268. Dannyboy x Masterlow (10 seeds)


Michigan Bagseed
1. E^2 (29 seeds)
2. E^3 (11 seeds)
3. Funky Monkey
4. High $ E (4 seeds)
5. Get By (27 seeds)
6. Myster-E (16 seeds)
7. Spring Fever (43 seeds)
8. E-Bomb (30 seeds)
9. Killer Kottonmouth King (48 seeds)
10. Trapper Creeper (42 seeds)
11. Fat Blind (39 seeds)
12. Dense Mixer (21 seeds)
13. Red Headed Mexican (14 seeds)
14. Fruit-E (35 seeds)


Mr. Nice
29.
225. Black Widow
242.
243. Medicine Man (8 seeds)


Next Generation
34. Romulan Diesel
114. Dynamite (2 seeds)


Nirvana
23. Northern Lights
24. White Rhino (6 seeds)
175. Blue Mystic


Reserva Privada
32. Sour Kush
105. Mix (13 seeds)
142. Purple Wreck (2 seeds)


Riot Seeds
186. Clockwork Orange (3 seeds)
187. Sour Green Crack (2 seeds)


Sannie's
303. Jackhammer (4 seeds)
304. Jack F6 (4 seeds)
305. Herijuana (4 seeds)
306. Killingfields F3 (4 seeds)
307. Anesthesia (4 seeds)
308. Jackberry (5 seeds)


Soma Seeds
90. Lavender
33. Amethyst Bud


TGA and Team Canada
1. Pandora's Box (8 seeds)
2. Jack the Ripper (12 seeds)
3. Chernobyl (5 seeds)
4. Jilly Bean (8 seeds)
5. Kaboom (2 seeds)
6. Vortex (3 seeds)
7. The Void (11 seeds)
8. Third Dimension
9. Dairy Queen (5 seeds)
10. Space Bomb
11. Agent Orange
12. Space Jill/Space Queen (7 seeds)
13. Cheesequake (7 seeds)
14. Jack's Cleaner 2 (8 seeds)
108. Deep Purple (7 seeds)
109. Querkle (2 seeds)
145. Honeymoon Mix (10 seeds)
146. Space Cheese (4 seeds)
147. Jack Star (11 seeds)
148. Astroqueen (11 seeds)
149. Grimm Reaper (2 seeds)
150. Hash Queen (13 seeds)
159. Handicapped (4 seeds)
190. Ace of Spades (6 seeds)
236. Jenny (8 seeds)
237. Juggernaut (5 seeds)
238. Highway Star (8 seeds)
240. Ozzy (8 seeds)
241. Scarlet Queen (16 seeds)
256. Valencia (10 seeds)
259. The Flav
260. Blue Jack (5 seeds)
261. Bubba Gum (3 seeds)
262. Dannyboy F2 (6 seeds)
264. Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Black/Purple pheno (5 seeds)
265. Black Dahlia F2 &#8211; Big Pink pheno (5 seeds)
274. Floater (2 seeds)
316. Qrazy Train
324. Plushberry (3 seeds)
325. Apollo 13 Bx (5 seeds)
326. Timewreck (4 seeds)
359. Spacedawg (9 seeds)
360. Ripped Buba (9 seeds)
361. Qush (5 seeds)
362. Qrazy Train


TH Seeds
25. Mendocino Madness
26. Da Purps
106. Heavy Duty Fruity (4 seeds)
107. Darkstar (4 seeds)
211. S.A.G.E (2 seeds)
263. Lambo aka Rambo (2 seeds)


Assorted Breeders
31. Seedsman Original Skunk #1
89. Mandala's #1
102. Cad/N. Am. UBC Chemo (10 seeds)
103. Beanho PCK (9 seeds)
112. Magus Genetics Biddy Early
130. Outlaws Gorilla Grape (9 seeds)
132. Spice of Life Blue Satellite 2.2 (2 seeds)
137. Joey Weed C99 F2 (2 seeds)
138. TCVG Mountain Purple (8 seeds)
139. Dr Herbal Chem Valley Kush x Cherry Widow (7 seeds)
151. Operation Seeds Purple Passion Bx1 (4 seeds)
152. Bucky's Beans Jackie-O x Blackberry Widow (4 seeds)
153. Seeds of Compassion Cherry Cake (5 seeds)
155. PWF Seeds Chem 91 x Killer Queen (5 seeds)
158. Secret Valley Purple Pineberry (2 seeds)
174. Sativa Seeds Blackberry (2 seeds)
178. Dr. Atomic Blueberry Jam (5 seeds)
188. Tom Hill Deep Chunk (3 seeds)
189. Snow High Blueberry Blast (4 seeds)
196. Brother Monk Hash Master (5 seeds)
197. Paradise Sugar Babe (8 seeds)
230. KC Brains Afghani Special (2 seeds)
232. Serious AK47 (11 seeds)
233. Cannabiogen Sandstorm (10 seeds)
252. OGR OG Kush (3 seeds)
247. Sativa Diva Chemical Nightmare F2 (10 seeds)
272. Beanho Blockhead F2 (10 seeds)
284. Mark Castle Spacequeen F6 (5 seeds)
287. Hot House Flowers Cherry Haze
296. Bomb Seeds Hash Bomb (10 seeds)
311. House of Funk Green Python (9 seeds)
317. Connoisseur Cheesedog (12 seeds)
329. Connoisseur SSSDH (4 seeds)
330. Esko Santa Marta x Cheeseberry (10 seeds) 


Private/Unknown Breeders
97. Chemdawg #4 x Spacebomb (5 seeds)
98. Goat Cheese x Qleaner (2 seeds)
99. Deep Bubba Kush F2 (4 seeds)
100. Pure Gooey F2 (3 seeds)
101. Agent Orange x Qleaner (2 seeds)
128. Whitedawg (7 1/2 seeds)
133. Black Rose x Purple Kush (2 seeds)
134. Gran Daddy Purps (2 seeds)
135. G13 Bag seed (3 seeds)
157. Deadly Black Rose (Black Rose x GDP) (2 seeds)
160. Flo x Double Purple Doja (2 seeds)
164. Purple Rhino x Indiana Bubble Gum (3 seeds)
165. Black Cherry Kush x Sharksbreath (2 seeds)
166. UK Cherry Cheese x Jack Black &#8211; Black Rose x Purple Kush (3 seeds)
167. Black Rose x White Bubba (2 seeds)
168. Purple Urkle x Super Silver Haze (4 seeds)
169. Purple Urkle x Uzbeki Indica (4 seeds)
193. Snowdawg x Blueberry (5 seeds)
206. Indiana Bubblegum (11 seeds)
209. Snowdawg x Querkle (19 seeds)
210. Querkle x L.U.I (5 seeds)
224. Big Bud #1 (12 seeds)
234. Bazooka Bubble Gum (5 seeds)
248. Purple Widow (5 seeds)
253. Black Rose F14 (4 seeds)
254. Black Kush (6 seeds)
266. Black Lemon Haze &#8211; Black Dahlia x SLH (5 seeds)
267. Blackberry (5 seeds)
279. White Bx (5 seeds)
280.Bloo Goo x Jack Black (5 seeds)
282. Banana OG x Sour Bubble (5 seeds)
283. Sour Kush x Cheese #1 (3 seeds)
286. Dannyboy x Scarlet Queen (5 seeds)
288. Cozmo (13 seeds)
309. Reclining Buddha x Lady Cane (5 seeds)


Hillbilly Beanery
1. Qleaner (twin a) x Qleaner (twin b) (200+ seeds)
2. Apollo 13 Bx x Qleaner (twin b) (50+ seeds)
3. Nirvana White Widow x Dynamite (20+ seeds)
4. Chocolope x purple Mandala's #1 (100+ seeds)
5. Sativa Seeds Blackberry x Dutch Passion Blueberry (10+ seeds)
6. Grape God x Dynamite (15 seeds)
7. Double Purple Doja S1 x purple Mandala #1 (30 seeds)
8. Plushberry x purple balled Mandala #1 (150 seeds)
9. WiFi x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
10. Chem D x Plushberry (20+ seeds)
11. Grape Surprise (15+ seeds)
12. Plushberry Surprise (20 seeds)
13. Grape Ape x Querkle (27 seeds)
14. Plushberry x Querkle (30 seeds)
15. Grape Stomper OG x purple Plushberry (35+ seeds)
16. purple Ace of Spades x purple Plushberry (60+ seeds)
17. green Ace of Spades x purple Plushberry (50+ seeds) 


*FEMINIZED*

Barney's Farm
37. Morning Glory
38. Dr. Grinspoon
39. Tangerine Dream
365. Pineapple Chunk (2 seeds)
366. Critical Kush (2 seeds)
367. Auto Blue Mammoth (2 seeds)


Big Buddha
53. Cheese
54. Blue Cheese


Cali Connection
171. Chemberry (2 seeds)
213. Pre98 Bubba Kush (2 seeds)
333. Buddha Tahoe
368. Blue Dream Haze


CH9 Seeds
314. Aroma
315. Vintage 2006
319. Afghan Haze
369. Critical Mass 33
370. Blue Lemon Thai
371. Jack
372. Cluster
373. Super Haze


Connoisseur
321. Grandaddy Purple (5 seeds)


Delicious Seeds
84. Diavolo II
85. Fruity Chronic Juice
335. Black Russian
336. Cotton Candy
374. La Diva (2 seeds)
375. Critical Jack Herer


DinaFem
57. Blue Widow (8 seeds)
58. Blue Fruit
59. Super Silver (2 seeds)
61. Haze Auto
62. Blue Hash (2 seeds)
63. Royal Haze (2 seeds)
64. Sweet Deep Grapefruit
74. Industrial Plant
75. Cheese (2 seeds)
76. Critical Jack (3 seeds)
79. Fruit Automatic
122. White Widow (3 seeds)
215. Original Amnesia (2 seeds)
320. Power Kush
337. Critical + Auto
364. Auto Cheese


DNA
49. Kushberry
50. Sharksbreath
86. Genetics Rocklock (2 seeds)
216. Connie Chung (2 seeds)
219. Sour Cream (3 seeds)
331. Lemon Skunk


Dutch Passion
40. Strawberry Cough
41. Blueberry
65. Orange Bud
66. White Widow
67. Mekong High
68. Skunk #11
125. Twilight


Emerald Triangle
181. Super Sour OG (2 seeds)
182. Grapefruit Krush (2 seeds)
183. Emerald Jack (2 seeds)
332. Trinity Kush


Eva Seeds
82. Veneno
83. TNT Kush (2 seeds)
376. Jamaican Dream
377. Monster


G13 Labs
52. Gigabud
118. Hypnotic (2 seeds)
126. NL Auto
218. Pineapple Express (4 seeds)
271. Sour AK
292. Blue Venom
297. Purple Haze
298. Auto AK


Greenhouse
42. Bubba Kush
43. Jack Herer
44. Super Lemon Haze (3 seeds)
45. King's Kush
88. Exodus Cheese (2 seeds)
220. Kalashnikova (2 seeds)
221. Super Bud


Homegrown Fantaseeds
214. Armageddon
223. SPR Haze
John Sinclair
338. Indica Viper
339. Sativa Trans-Love
340. Skunk Amsterdam


Kannabia
72. Special
73. Big Band


Paradise
151. Paradise Spoetnik #1 (2 seeds)
299. Nebula
300. Wappa
301. Acid (2 seeds)
341. Delahaze


Pyramid
69. Tutankhamen
70. Osiris
71. Anesthesia


Reserva Privada
46. OG Kush (2 seeds)
47. OG Kush #18 (2 seeds)
77. Cole Train
81. Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese (3 seeds)
343. R.K.S.
378. Kandy Kush


TH Seeds
119. Kushage (4 seeds)
120. Burmese Kush (3 seeds)
121. SAGE (4 seeds)
184. Sage 'n' Sour
342. MKage


World of Seeds
55. Afghan Kush Special
56. Afghan Kush Ryder (3 seeds)
123. Strawberry Blue (2 seeds)
124. Yumboldt 47
346. Sugar Mango Ryder
347. NL x Big Bud Auto


Assorted Breeders
35. Sweet Seeds S.A.D S1
36. Doggies Nuts Blueberry (2 seeds)
51. Dr. Greenthumb The Dope (2 seeds)
78. Female Seeds Fast Neville's
80. Magus Genetics Exile
170. Outlaw Double Purple Doja S1
289. Sure Fire Firestarter (2 seeds)
302. Ministry of Cannabis Carnival
334. Ceres White Indica
344. Samsara Green Love Potion
345. Samsara Sweet Black Angel


*Germ Rates*
Dutch Passion Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Mandala #1 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 male
Next Generation Dynamite &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; (twins) &#8211; 2 male
TGA Qleaner &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; (twins) - 1 male, 1 female
TGA Apollo 13 Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
DNA Chocolope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Nirvana White Widow &#8211; Reg - 1/1 female
Sensi Black Domina &#8211; Reg - 1/2 - female
Cali Connection Deadhead OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/1
Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough &#8211; Fem &#8211; 0/1
Sativa Seeds Blackberry &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Querkle &#8211; Reg &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; 2 female, 1 male
Greenhouse Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; early full on hermie
TGA Qrazy Train &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Cali Connection Sour OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA The Flav &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Cheese Quake &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Deep Purple &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Next Generation Grape God &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
Cali connection Chem Valley Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female 
TH Seeds Darkstar &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
Serious AK-47 &#8211; Reg - 1/1 - female
BC Bud Blueberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
TGA Plush Berry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 14/14 &#8211; 1 rotted in soil, 4 male &#8211; 2 hermie, 7 female
Outlaw Gorilla Grape &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/3 &#8211; 1 female, 1 died, unsprouted seed was damaged, cracked
Outlaw Double Purple Doja &#8211; Fem (S1) &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
TGA Green Queen x Querkle Tester &#8211; Reg &#8211; 5/5 &#8211; 4 female, 1 sprout rotted
Cali Connection Pre98 Bubba Kush &#8211; Fem- 1/1 &#8211; female
Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; 2 female
KOS C99 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; male
Bodhi Yo Mama &#8211; Reg &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; 1 male, 2 sprouts rotted
Hillbilly Mandalope &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; male
AKG Snozzberry &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - male
House of Funk Green Python &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Dank House Strawberry Alien Kush &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 - female
Surefire Firestarter &#8211; Fem &#8211; 3/3 &#8211; sprout rotted in soil, 2 unsexed
TGA Danny Boy F2 &#8211; Reg &#8211; 4/4 &#8211; 1 female, 2 male, 1 sprout died
TGA Time Wreck &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; mutant male
TGA Ace of Spades &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; 2 female
Gage Green Grape Stomper OG &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
GDP Seeds Ken's GDP &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/1 &#8211; female
Gage Green Mendo Montage &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/2
Bodhi Sunshine Daydream &#8211; Reg &#8211; 2/2 &#8211; 1 male, 1 unsexed
Bodhi Purple Nepali Sativa &#8211; Reg &#8211; 0/2
Gage Green Afghan Haze Bastards &#8211; Reg &#8211; 1/2 &#8211; unsexed


*Current Mothers*
TGA Green Queen x Querkle
TGA Dannyboy F2


*Clones Grown in the Past*
Purple Urkle
Chemdawg D
White Fire
Grape Ape
Black Rose x Double Purple Doja




someone asked for some pictures of collections...here are a few of mine that i just snapped.







Regular on the left, Feminized on the right and beans that are waiting to be vial'd up and labeled are in the tins in the middle







and the rest of the regular beans


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

Thats what I like to hear CMT. Some real SCT love right there. 

::drum roll::

Sweet! 

Fuckin Suny Cheba lost the parents, oh well. at least after losing my shit when I had to ditch the cuts I had.. I can at least say I know what it feels like to let go. Fuck bitches tho, this will not happen again.


----------



## guwall (Jul 24, 2012)

Not Impressed..........LOL JUST FUCKING KIDDING!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 24, 2012)

threw some frost bros. c99 into coco  

*

& loves me some LK... in the cloner, for moms , in the rez (only the week of rez change) 
& like everything used in the lab, purchased at min. by the gallon.

another superb botanicare product for hydro, & getting ready to grab some off the web in 10 minutes , is aquashield.

*

seeds they rule. collections even better.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 24, 2012)

Drank it's funny that posted that about liquid karma. I just scrapped my coco that I've been using and switched back to dirt. Was running into lockout issues. So I went back to the recipe I've used for years. Pureblend pro,liquid karma, calmg,and bcuzz. I always ran just ffof cut with perlite. But when I was at the store I went with half ffof and half just right extra. I've never used the just right extra but I liked the additives in it. Also had a few unused bags of bcuzz coco that I threw in the mix. The dirt looked and felt great so I'll see soon. Transplanted a ton of gear yesterday into the new mix. 


Mixed up 13 bags of ffof,12 bags just right,2 bags perlite,5 bags of coco. That's a lot of dirt 

Gonna give the dirty sanchez a few days and then flip em. 

Heres a link for the just right extra
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/just-right-xtra-potting-mix-15-cf-p-3483.html


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 24, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> This thread is the shit. *Sure RIU is filled with plenty of trolls, newbs, kids, haters, punk asses, and Jenks too.. but RIU has this thread.* No where else can anyone come to find info on genetic offereings and releases, tests, and overall unbiased opinion from educated folk like us on whats what in the seed release world than you can right here.


Right On! Bravo Sir!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 24, 2012)

Been an excellent day today! Look what arrived in the mail:



Also, I've managed to drop the humidity by 10% in the flowering tent. We've been having this nasty, muggy as f**k heat wave around here lately and I don't want to take any chances... especially since it looks like the Arctic Fallouts are gonna go for 70 days.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 24, 2012)

CMT.........are you freakin kiddin me right now!?!?!? geeeeezuuz


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovin' your exceptional organizational skills there cmt1984! That collection is sick.


----------



## hovering (Jul 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> aight Drank, I'll scuff em and get em soaking tomorrow...if something good comes out of it, then we'll work something out.
> 
> glad to hear a killer pheno came out of those qleaner f2's...sucks about your shit one though...that was the first cross i ever made...hell, that was the first thing i grew that wasn't bagseed as well.
> 
> finally got my list updated. the only thing not on there is my Mendo Supremo order.....



Fuck Me. Amazing collection there CMT. I must add to your rep now.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> aight Drank, I'll scuff em and get em soaking tomorrow...if something good comes out of it, then we'll work something out.
> 
> glad to hear a killer pheno came out of those qleaner f2's...sucks about your shit one though...that was the first cross i ever made...hell, that was the first thing i grew that wasn't bagseed as well.
> 
> ...


now thats some fucking genetics! bro so sick, im drooling so dam bad. thats got 2 be over 10000$ in gear?! nice. 
what i have now banndana 10 seeds,satori10seeds,bohdi sunshinedaydream10seeds,heavydutiefruity2seeds,darkstar2seeds,hashplantXhaze2seeds,chernobel2seeds,bluewidow2seeds(trade bait,lol),the blue bag is MAblue(harborsidebagseed bluedreamX?)8seeds,dna sleestackXskunk5seeds, the blunt tubes are outdoorjay's mudbud(my buddy thats 57 years old been growing out doors around my area since he was my age gave me the seeds, the strain got named at harvestfest when some one asked him what the strain was,he said "mine", the guy said no u got 2 give it a name so he dubed it the "mud bud").


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 24, 2012)

yea CMT dude I would get those floaters and also the Valencias going before it's too late. time is a tickin' on those.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 24, 2012)

Had to chop a Vortex, just popped out a few nanners in the 5th week.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 24, 2012)

when u cross 2 poly hybrids, do u just get like an enormous variation in the f1 population?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 24, 2012)

I think the whole point of making f1's is the variation that occurs. But yes you will have more variety in the crossing of a poly hybrid than say crossing a poly hybrid with a stable variety like afghani or something.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 25, 2012)

Anybody have an idea when that bodhi 11:11pm drop is happening? Is it tomorrow? Or Thursday?
That would be 2:11 am eastern right?
My bad I'm too lit to make sense of it lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 25, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Anybody have an idea when that bodhi 11:11pm drop is happening? Is it tomorrow? Or Thursday?
> That would be 2:11 am eastern right?
> My bad I'm too lit to make sense of it lol


LMAO! Bodhi drop at Seurbidz this Thursday at 11:11pm Pacific time. So that's 2:11am Friday7/27 EST &#8211; Eastern Standard Time​


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks bro! Smokin on my last nug of the sour d cut I lost to the heat.. Been saving it for a while
fuck the heat!! Not the basketball team tho lol
I tripped hard on shrooms when they won the title.. 7gz is pretty epic!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 25, 2012)

that bodhi drop is making me loose sleep already  

S.Dawg got transplanted last night.She is looking to be a monster! Space Princess still waiting to take off but, lots of root growth so not to worried about it to much..

Bodhi gear so far 2 female dream lotus and 2 female Cali Yo! still waiting on the sunshine and A13xA11 to show me the goods.

[video=youtube;g1F_V8C5obc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1F_V8C5obc[/video]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

thats so sick that the tude is going 2 carry vaders seeds i want his melot-og


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 25, 2012)

I Found the old description of my NL5xhz from the 90 the seed bank catalog.
Love the warning label Nevile gave her.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 25, 2012)

warning: No Rookies 


LOL!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 25, 2012)

"loss of bowel & bladder control"...lol !!!!! ...neville making me glad i just scored about 20 very lovely nl#5 x haze beans from a fine farmer.

plus i got brainstorm fems from dutch passion :: http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/strainstories/brainstorm/

power plant is one of their best & in my stash.
e$ko told me its like one & only strains DP "really got right". 

i snatched the brainstorm cause im into classic smoke being represented in the stable & it comes fem beans... so i thoughjt id try it.

*

damn you dirty rico !!!!

this glass makes me horny long time : love the super clean stemless pieces : http://nvsglassworks.com/?page_id=3803


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

i had 2 auto haze in my back yard but due 2 security breach (neighbors dog ran in the yard a she ran in ater it, she did't even see it, but my girl is bugging out. ) 30 days from seed


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im confused...what's 30 days from seed?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Im confused...what's 30 days from seed?


that bud in the pic


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 25, 2012)

Any regulars here need directions to Nevs grails pm me.
Ill get ya pointed in the right direction. Not canna collective!
All 13 varieities. 
Id hurry.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 25, 2012)

tempting... very tempting lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 25, 2012)

just watched Savages, sick movie
they should have shown more of the grow op tho


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 25, 2012)

S.Dawg newly transplanted from keg cup

(grows like a weed to quote staBfOnaM)











and the princess... don't worry love I'm a patient one 

O and never mind that spill in the background lol


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 25, 2012)

hempstead said:


> I saw in another thread that I am not the only one. Waiting every month to see what will be in the promo at Attitude. Every month I look forward to it too and the more strains I get the better. It is almost addicting.
> Maybe we can all compare notes and share pics of our collections. The other day I was actually thinking of getting a better case to store them in or maybe some type of book like the stamp and coin collectors have. Who will be the first to come out with the DIY seed storage compartment? If you've seen one already post it here. As of now I store them in an old spaghetti sauce jar with some silica packets inside. I can't get a pic right now of my collection but I will put it up tomorrow. So show me what yah got. Post away with your ideas and inventions and your collections.
> 
> scribed


SAS. Like GAS. I have GAS and had it for years. Now I have SAS. GAS = Guitar Acquisition Syndrome. And I like Attitude so far. If this thread is alive I'll start my list here. Guys like you are partly to blame.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> S.Dawg newly transplanted from keg cup
> 
> (grows like a weed to quote staBfOnaM)
> 
> ...


Lookin good Sketch, where you been hidin?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

that reveg is crazy, cool man


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 25, 2012)

Hell yea Sketch!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

5 days and i have a roots poping out of the rapid rooter


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Lookin good Sketch, where you been hidin?



Cleaning shop and trying to beat this heat! Had to cut out a light


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

mad cloneing going down, 30 clones, and 6 jade cuts. its my grandmas jade, i gave it 2 her xmass a few years ago, i bought it from a head shop that sold records was called trade roots. its closed now. the bud is some blackberry kush im told.


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 25, 2012)

right on man, looks dank! love the old school nes games too!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is my ugly reveg:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## blissfest (Jul 25, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I Found the old description of my NL5xhz from the 90 the seed bank catalog.
> Love the warning label Nevile gave her.
> 
> http://www.mrnice.nl/photos/data/500/TSB1990page31.jpg[\img][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## yesum (Jul 25, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> SAS. Like GAS. I have GAS and had it for years. Now I have SAS. GAS = Guitar Acquisition Syndrome. And I like Attitude so far. If this thread is alive I'll start my list here. Guys like you are partly to blame.



I used to have GAS as well. Now working with a bad case of SAS. I need help.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 25, 2012)

if it wasnt for NL from were would this have come?

that nug looks so yesterdayz newz 

so much for those "back to the future" projects.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if it wasnt for NL from were would this have come?
> 
> that nug looks so yesterdayz newz


wow sick avvy gud, i love old school kung fu movies. enter the dragon is the shit. why do u say thats yesterdays pot anyway?


----------



## blissfest (Jul 25, 2012)

Seen some unbelievable NL plants back then, wish I had cuts, LOL!!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 25, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Cleaning shop and trying to beat this heat! Had to cut out a light


Dude, you're tellin me. This shit is ridiculous. I can't keep my veg room under 84-85 degs. I had to cut a light out and shift stuff around when it got near 100 outside. The damn humidity isn't helping anything either.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Dude, you're tellin me. This shit is ridiculous. I can't keep my veg room under 84-85 degs. I had to cut a light out and shift stuff around when it got near 100 outside. The damn humidity isn't helping anything either.


 YUUUUp~! switched my 250s in veg to T5's LOL. My flower room was creeping into the low 80's (83-84) and that's when I dumped one of the lights...


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm working on my air flow. I cut out my 1000 in veg and have only been running my T-5's as I was able to shuffle the plants under it, into the flowering room. But it still is hot. I have the 1000w and another 1000k vented, and another 6" brings fresh air in. But I think I am pushing too much air out and don't have enough coming in. Work, work, work. Money, money, money.... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

That's still a cake walk compared to my 600 giving me 95+ in flower amazingly nothing hermied yet(knock on wood).. I'm about to just rock the rest with the 400 until the end of August. My veg already has t5 but no plants :/... But I'm filling it up soon,real soon


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I'm working on my air flow. I cut out my 1000 in veg and have only been running my T-5's as I was able to shuffle the plants under it, into the flowering room. But it still is hot. I have the 1000w and another 1000k vented, and another 6" brings fresh air in. But I think I am pushing too much air out and don't have enough coming in. Work, work, work. Money, money, money.... lol


TRUTH! I run 4 600's in flower so I have this odd gap of no light in the left corner of the flower room ;( i have four 6'' fans pushing are in and out 



wyteberrywidow said:


> That's still a cake walk compared to my 600 giving me 95+ in flower amazingly nothing hermied yet(knock on wood).. I'm about to just rock the rest with the 400 until the end of August. My veg already has t5 but no plants :/... But I'm filling it up soon,real soon


ouch! yea I'd be dying doing the watering and such work in that heat let alone I'd fear for my ladies..


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 26, 2012)

Luckily I haven't had anything in the 90's yet. I have enough air flow and AC to just shut off my main veg light and spread them around. The T5's emit a bunch of heat too though. In my small veg area with the 1000w, I have 2 4x8 T5's, and a 2x4 for cloning. The room is still 84-85 degs on the worst days. 80-81 on the easier days.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the heat is causing some issues on my seedlings. They still look good, but are either wanting more food or heat is getting to them. The heat problems can look like so many other things so it can be tricky. I just gave them a full dose of BioCanna tonight @ 6 weeks. They looked hungry and I have been slowly ramping up to my tea and now it isn't cutting it anymore, so I think it is the time to transition to full nutes. I really don't like using BioCanna on my seedlings, it just never seems like they like it and I end up getting weird deficiencies or something. Curling twisting leaves. pisses me off, lol. 

They are just starting to sex themselves. I have had 1 male of each variety show, so hopefully I'll get to make some nice F2's. The first to show was a Fugu Kush I call the Deathblossom. It just is all sharp angles and the leaves stand straight out like throwing stars. It has a nice structure. It also looks like my Blowfish Dom Fugu is going to be a female which I was hoping for. I have 1 Bubba dom, 2 Blowfish dom, and 3 hybrids. One of the more sativa leaning hybrids is looking more male also so maybe I'll have 2 sat dom's to make f2's with and enforce the blowfish genes. But the deathblossom which is one of the hybrids just looks so amazing. 

Out of the Aliendawg's, one of the really nice structured plants is looking to be a male. I don't really know which pheno's these each are as I've never grown any alien or chemdawg. 2 are still unsexed, but looking like they might be nice ladies.  

The Raskal's are coming along really nicely. I have a super fat leaved one that has been super vigorous, always has had its leaves raised high to the sky and hasn't had any issues. I think it is going to be a male. That big super vigorous plant I call Kong is looking like a male leaning more to the SFV side, longer leaves with more blades. The other looks like it is more SFV and looks a bit like a female. 

Hopefully I'll be able to collect the pollen and save it for later use. I will be keeping a cut of the males that I use also just in case i botch it, lol. Still doing some research on an easy way to collect it without contaminating the rest of the room or any adjoining rooms.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 26, 2012)

Gud cool to hear about the rootbastic. Have to get some and save some money. I'm going through the roots excell so fast. I can see it getting expensive fast.

Drake they ever get back to ya on te BlueHeadband?

Cool KaB thanks for the feedback. That cut you had was it a fast finisher or no? What type if leaner was it?

Hope everyone is well and we all get throught this fuckin heat. Little over a month left. Then hopfuly it starts to get better.

And hey CMT fucking nice... That is one hell of a list bro! Rock and Roll!


----------



## bodhi seeds (Jul 26, 2012)

this thread is pretty dam cool, just hard to keep up with..lol

you guys are on informational overdrive....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> this thread is pretty dam cool, just hard to keep up with..lol
> 
> you guys are on informational overdrive....


Thats what makes it so great  

Welcome bodhi to the thread!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

whats cracking bodhi!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 26, 2012)

My outdoor shed cab hits 107-110' every day for months. 
Its amazing what Cannabis can take....

Seen -Anna C, AliGee,Secret garden seeds, and Seekers of Genetic wisdom are new in breeders forums @ the seed depot......


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> chrome installed & digging it.
> 
> ~gud


fuck yeah chrome 4 life


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if it wasnt for NL from were would this have come?
> 
> that nug looks so yesterdayz newz
> 
> so much for those "back to the future" projects.


That nug looks delicious. Pro P has got Style. I got some Caramel Candy Kush beans free courtesy of admin on Breedbay I wanna try next round. 



cannavienna said:


> fuck yeah chrome 4 life


It's the best browser for windows.. thats for sure.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

i got his : mt hucklewhateveritscalled , carmel cough , carmel kush 

i'd love his : SSH & critical+ f3

possibly like to have : just dont want another ww cross : drizella

thought he had that 8-9 week SSH clone going around europe ... would really love those beans ...except i told pistle's to fuck himself @ seur so i cant see snatching that  

nl#5 x haze is a classic still making some dank herbs... i've been dreaming about a cut of "colorado cough" for weeks.

e$ko grew something from prof p to see whats what & i'll withhold his comments.

the pheno i had of carmel kush was mrs universe dom & as i noted :: not a high yielder but not terribly low yield either , very very slow in veg , clones excellent, real good nug denisty , easy trim , smokes fucking great , & can actually taste the carmel notes (& thats a rare one for me to see something exactly as described).

i still have beans but wouldnt grow it again.

the carmel cough... yes... i really want to grow it.

my entire fall line up is decided : 

got an OG mix pack coming from a cool as hell friend (larry, tahoe , deadhead) , e$ko's blue chem , classic seeds afgoo x romulan , sannie's jackberry , & sweet seeds green poison.

done.
& done.

frost bros. c99 taking off after an application of rootbastic... which i dont see being that much cheaper than roots excel.

in fact, i couldnt care about nickles & dimes with a product like that. when i run out , if i can score a deal on roots excel , i'll grab that. no loyalty to brand names over here.

i mix it out & store it in the fridge & use it foliar 70% of the time... the rest is with the cloner & feeding seedlings & got a touch in my rez week 1-2.

love the stuff... 2x the beard with many more fine root hairs in less time. 

100% accurate ^


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning friends! I feel ya guys on the heat wave. Finally got a little reprieve where I'm at. Been way too muggy lately and since I don't have AC it definitely had me worried. Purchasing a 20'' Air King box fan plus that small little Air King fan everyone uses has managed to cut the RH in my tent down significantly to a very manageable 65%... down from a whopping 87% which made me cringe, plus I'm hydro now in both flower and veg tents. READ: FULLY AUTOMATED. Can walk away from my setup for a week plus now and nada to worry about. Stay cool amigos!

[video=youtube;Bij4gglujw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bij4gglujw4&amp;list=FLBviAg5hjYagvMQZdRFeIag&amp; index=2&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

2632w of light in the lab ...lights on temps ...running around 29c 

rigga rig rig ...a/c is the shit !

humidity ...you guys is nuts if you got mad flowers running.

45% is max allowable over here.

tray of double white is exploding with rootbastic , veg/bloom+ , & proper temps.

i should go snatch a pic.
nah.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i should go snatch a pic.
> nah.


lol! That's what I was thinking this morning as well. Then the lights came on and nixed that idea...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Jj420. Don't you get bud rot with your humidity that high? My donkey dicks would be fucked if mine got that high. Nothing worse than having ur herb mold in the last few weeks.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 26, 2012)

Is the main ingredient in roots excell Humic/fulvic acid?


----------



## wheezer (Jul 26, 2012)

got my replacements finally yesterday...I got my Temple, and my Moonwalk ( replaced my Goji OG that got lost) and my Hey Dave from Connoisuer along with the Chemmy Jones freebies. It
s gonna be interesting top see wich is gonna be better, the Moonwalk from Bohdi (Chem3 x A11) or the Space Dawg from TGA, OR my cross of {Romulan x Vortex}X OG 18. All similar genetics....I think I might do a side by side...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jj420. Don't you get bud rot with your humidity that high? My donkey dicks would be fucked if mine got that high. Nothing worse than having ur herb mold in the last few weeks.


Nah, no mold yet from this grow or any of my previous ones (knock on wood). Believe me I go over the plants daily with a fine tooth and comb using my 30x scope. Plus I got three fans blowing away now in the tent all positioned at different angles. It's a 3x3 space so things are a lot more manageable as opposed to say an entire room, where ac would be mandatory. Hot temps only exist around here for about a few weeks anyways. I figure I can soldier though.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Is the main ingredient in roots excell Humic/fulvic acid?


they dont say...

but they do...

a) brown algae extract
b) kelp extract
c) super concentrated micro nute pack (3/14/3)(npk)

& there's nothing living in the bottle... no bennies, no myco, etc.

my research shows its a nutrient in every respect.

smells great too !

designer nutes ==> if it smells good it works 10x better

* look out advanced nutrients just modified their lines with perfume additives for 2x better yield.

oldy but goody


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> My outdoor shed cab hits 107-110' every day for months.
> Its amazing what Cannabis can take....
> 
> Seen -Anna C, AliGee,Secret garden seeds, and Seekers of Genetic wisdom are new in breeders forums @ the seed depot......


holy shit man, 100+? that's a lot. last summer my room got over 100 just for a couple hours a day on average and my plants were really hurting.

a couple of those Seekers strains really interest me, gonna grab some real soon.



MonsterDrank said:


> It's the best browser for windows.. thats for sure.


i agree. i use chrome mobile on my android phone too. i love it.


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

Good Shit Gud.....

What up Bodhi! A lot of peeps bangin' your drum over here.... including myself.


@scarhole....I think soo.... Do use something else for your fulvic/humic acids? I use Floralicious Plus, but i'm thinking about brewing my own.
[video=youtube;vicfxM6O27o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vicfxM6O27o[/video]


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

Chrome is great..... If you are really into social media, I suggest you try Rockmelt.... especially if you have an apple product.
[video=youtube;bAPKPhoTqFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAPKPhoTqFY&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

I think my brain would melt if I used that browser


----------



## smang (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunno, i'm happy with chrome.
Stupidly fast and I use all social media and have no problems, that just seems to add clutter.
I use a mac, but i'll download it and tell you what I think of it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Jj did you ever try flipping that exhaust fan to the other direction like I suggested? Glad to hear no issues for you. If you do get any dehueys aren't that pricey. I have some plants that produce some super dense big nuggs so I have to stay up on my humidity or I'm fucked. 

Speaking of nuggs I'll try an get some time later to take a few shots of this firestarter. It's a pretty frosty girl.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

bodhi seeds said:


> this thread is pretty dam cool, just hard to keep up with..lol
> 
> you guys are on informational overdrive....


One of the fastest moving threads on Riu. Where we can all chill and talk without deign with too much bs


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jj did you ever try flipping that exhaust fan to the other direction like I suggested? Glad to hear no issues for you. If you do get any dehueys aren't that pricey. I have some plants that produce some super dense big nuggs so I have to stay up on my humidity or I'm fucked.


Not yet. Don't got a lot of spare time these days now that I'm working a bit here and there and trying to get tech school wrapped up before it begins in a few weeks. Tent temp is the same as my room temp atm. You know without AC that's about all you can hope for. Luckily the windows in the room are open and at least fresh air is constantly being exchanged.

Been playing around with the length of my flood times lately. I get bored so I tend to F with that. Through running a seemingly endless battery of tests I've managed to come full circle there. I've always found that it's very easy to over water with ebb & flow. It's kind of hard to notice it by just eyeballing the plants - the real kicker is checking your reservoir level at the end of the day.

Finally settled on what I'd learned in the first place, and that is: flooding until it reaches the overflow, adding 30 seconds, then cutting the pump off (five minutes in my case). When I was flooding for 10-15 minutes the rez would have barely any to no change at all in its level. At 5 minutes it's around a gallon and a half lower by lights off. Plants are drinking like fishes now. Good deal!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 26, 2012)

I use SRWare Iron. It's exactly like Chrome but without google invading your shit. 

http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> Good Shit Gud.....
> 
> What up Bodhi! A lot of peeps bangin' your drum over here.... including myself.
> 
> ...


Im a cheep bastard 
I just use some local garden shop "humate" brand Humic acid.
6$ a liter, and it's high strength, 12% instead of 4 like alot of expensive Humic acid additives for MJ.

Cheep additives.
Miracal grow Nutes, Humic acid ,epsom salt an hydrated lime are the only things I add to my water...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

that's one thing i notice with google's chrome ...they (their beacon & analytics ) are always watching you... feeding on your cookies... tracking your movement.

my AVG "do not track" shows at least 2 to 4 companies watching you at any one time surf ALL over the web.
i block the tracking ability of google , via AVG, but i wonder if it really works. 

im interested in this Iron browser. 
just hate changing shit on my p/c all the time.

the google chrome privacy issue (sign in, incomplete history deletion, tracking your web movement) is very very real imo.

chrome :: its seamless & fast but its not secure.


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

We should ALL add to bodhi seeds rep here at RIU....get that green bar up


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 26, 2012)

Get Adblock Plus extension and an extension called Ghostery for Iron and you're set.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

bodhi can earn his rep+ like the rest of us... via participation.

just play & post.
simple.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> We should ALL add to bodhi seeds rep here at RIU....get that green bar up


lol rep. I believe Bodhi has what they call "street cred"


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

really gud? lol whatever... because he has not earned any elsewhere...get real


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

If y'all want to hide great breeders like Bodhi from noobs here at RIU then be my guest. Everyone should know about him and unfortunately the rep bar has a lot to do with that. Case in point "MonsterDrank"

.......sounds like a breedbay move


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


>



Dude what the hell those are way too big for a dimebag!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

have you heard of TOR project?

e$ko turned me onto it... supposedly super secure browsing

check it out & let me know what you think : www.torproject.org


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

i say hide your idol. 
look what they do to swerve.

gotta give ^ credit for even taking the shit he does.

ah yeah ...mr. bodhi great breeder ...please keep making the beans ...so's i can get me a pack of gorilla arm w/o it selling out so fast


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

wanna know how many times ive checked the only place i can for a pack of ^ ?

too many.

what better support can he get then my $ and a spot in my lab ?

like... ah... i'll trash a mom right now for a cut of gorilla.
now. lights off too. one of those plants be chop'd in the dark.

dick ride = never

even e$ko earns it from me. 
& vice versa.

ask him.

later dudes.
enjoy the day. imma set up my new buckets for preveg of clones.

making rooty mcbeards like rumplestilskin !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeh I just laugh at it because they give that dude the hammer and all and he wil still pop shit right back at you drop some new beans and sel out.


----------



## snodome (Jul 26, 2012)

cant say my first run of herijuana went well. 2 seeds left to get it right.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

People can find bodhi easy enough dudes stuff sells out in mins.... and you want it to what? sell quicker? I loose enough sleep during drop times.. I don't need to compete with all of RIU too


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

^ cough. cough.

truth


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

Greed has ruined many lives


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

HEY RIU COMMUNITY!!!!!!





BODHI SEEDS _* DROP!




11:11 PM PST (california time) TONIGHT ON http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/*_


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

Is that called greed or being smart?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> HEY RIU COMMUNITY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao what r u 10?


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

I can differentiate the two.....If you have to ask that question, you should alreay know wbwidow


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

No im not, This is a Seed collectors thread...... In a community that is hungry......


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

from what I see the man is a solo act. beans are not going to magically appear out of nothingness to please the masses of mostly undeserving people that have put little to no effort into researching and compiling data on breeders. for fuck sack all anyone has to do is visit this thread once a day and someone is talking up bodhi.... it's not hard for people to find.I find it lack luster to preach and preach about people needing to find bodhi... all they have to do is look.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> Greed has ruined many lives


And it has improved many others, including mine hehe

And what would you propose? Make a thread in the newb section for Bodhi so people who dump a gallon of water on a seedling in a dixie cup can fight with me over seeds that are only available at like 30 packs at a time? They can stay practicing with GHS, you can stay infatuated with rep, and I'll wake up extra early to get my pack of White Lotus. 

and lol gud very true


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 26, 2012)

While this Bohdi discussion has happened I scored 3 packs of Bohdi. 




Just fuckin around. Gu it's not greedy or unfair to be in the know and have an inside to drops. Also I have tried to score Bohdi and missed out every time so personally I feel it is up to the newbies to look around and find threads like this. It's not like the peeps in this thread don't help others score bohdis gear they just don't want to write it in the sky.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought humic acid only worked in organic soils. Does the MG kill the beneficial microbes and stuff? And last but not least, do you ever notice a taste diff when using MG or going organic. I have very good results using MG however I have not grown enough to know if there is a diff.





SCARHOLE said:


> Im a cheep bastard
> I just use some local garden shop "humate" brand Humic acid.
> 6$ a liter, and it's high strength, 12% instead of 4 like alot of expensive Humic acid additives for MJ.
> 
> ...


----------



## snodome (Jul 26, 2012)

there has to be something cheaper and better for you than miracle grow. ive seen great plants grown with it but i dont know if i want my roots sitting in urea.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction Scarhole. I appreciate it man.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Just transplanted 50 cuts(90% gage gear) into the new dirt mix. I'm happy to run all of them again,I dont feel like the run I had did them any where close to justice. 

Ive got a burgundy girl that is sweet. Actually the burgundys all look pretty great. I'm glad I have another pack of them.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

bodhi seeds :


so far away
doesnt anybody make good beanz any more?

it would be so fine to see your seeds at my door.
doesnt help to know ...you're just available to me in only one place.

long ago i reached for you & there they stood
holding you in my cart again would only do me good.

how i wish i could but you're so far away...

one more drop & im moving along in my garden
cant say much on anything thats new?

if i could only work them beans into these hands my way
id rather spend the money to have a little piece of you

but you're so far away , doesnt anybody make good seed anymore?
it would be so fine to have your beanz at my door

doesnt help to know you're so far away...

[youtube]8UM249-WfP4[/youtube]


----------



## guwall (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I had no idea who bodhi was until a month ago, I wish someone told MY newb-ass about bodhi 2 years ago while I was filling up my garden with Greenhouse Herm Seeds. You guys are crazy if you think this info is easily accessible. 
It may be where you live (LEGAL states) but around here, NO. There are people around here that think buying seeds online is voodoo magic, but they have been growing for decades.

you guys get so caught up in being the fucking SEED HIPSTERS that you think everyone else who doesn't spend hours looking into the screen is not worthy of VALUABLE information......

Whatever man........ I'll keep helping the little guy, and maybe we will see an Instant Karma Journal by the end of this decade.


Keep adding you your 1000+ seed stock. I'm sure you'll get through all of them. pfff


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

Burgundy looks so tasty one of a few I still would like to get somewhere down the line


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2012)

My Bodhi collection is starting to grow

Love Triangle
Black Triangle
Temple
Sunshine Daydream
Tigers Milk
Gogi OG
Pure KushXUzbek


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> Well I had no idea who bodhi was until a month ago, I wish someone told MY newb-ass about bodhi 2 years ago while I was filling up my garden with Greenhouse Herm Seeds. You guys are crazy if you think this info is easily accessible.
> It may be where you live (LEGAL states) but around here, NO. There are people around here that think buying seeds online is voodoo magic, but they have been growing for decades.
> 
> you guys get so caught up in being the fucking SEED HIPSTERS that you think everyone else who doesn't spend hours looking into the screen is not worthy of VALUABLE information......
> ...


Noted.....


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 26, 2012)

gotta catch them all!


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

I have that album and I crank open up the morning with it more then any other.

I feel the earth move




gudkarma said:


> bodhi seeds :
> 
> 
> so far away
> ...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> My Bodhi collection is starting to grow
> 
> Love Triangle
> Black Triangle
> ...


I'm at 7 bodhi strains too lol

Black Triangle
Love Triangle
Sunshine Daydream
Yo Mama
Tigers Milk
Pure Kush x Uzbekistani
Moonwalk


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

@ bonehead

make sure u let me know how kolossus turns out.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

Esko has a new drop coming soon
I have not smoked any yet but his cheeseberry haze is kicking butt on all my choco rains yield wise. If the smoke is dank as CR I am switching from being the CR king to being cheeseberrybob

FRom Esko


I am going to release some c99 things .... i chose two to be wurthy to live, to be shared. Theyr bloody fast girls.
U gonna see something with apollo 11 to, something cheesey, santa maria hybrid. (all regular)
A piece of blueberry comes back to.
Its all fastflowering and good yielding. These are in fact the fastest strains i have ever worked with, with exentrick
pineapple from c99 and soft lime agrume kind of blends from a apollo 11 type, i have had good results.

Bros Grimm playground, with a blue Dj short swing and two VIP guests visiting ...

- Blue Rocket (apollo 11 blueberry)

- Chucky's Bride (Cheese C99)

- Holy Princess (Santa Maria C99)


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> Well I had no idea who bodhi was until a month ago, I wish someone told MY newb-ass about bodhi 2 years ago while I was filling up my garden with Greenhouse Herm Seeds. You guys are crazy if you think this info is easily accessible.
> It may be where you live (LEGAL states) but around here, NO. There are people around here that think buying seeds online is voodoo magic, but they have been growing for decades.
> 
> you guys get so caught up in being the fucking SEED HIPSTERS that you think everyone else who doesn't spend hours looking into the screen is not worthy of VALUABLE information......
> ...


Your heart might be in the right place, but your mind isn't. There are already enough peeps on breedbay to crash the seurbidz server when bodhi drops gear there. And all you did was tell people that read this thread about it. Those people probably already know bodhi is solid from reading this thread. I know you want to help people, but trust me it doesn't help to tell people everything all the time. I've tried and most of the time people don't listen anyway. I'm not mad at you, and I could care less about the drop tonight, but I wanted to share how I feel. Also, not cool to talk shit on peeps in this thread cuz they all share tons of info. This isn't an exclusive club for members only. Anybody can read it. 

My bodhi gear:
Big Sur Holy Bud
Bubba Kush x Paki Sativa
Blue Tara
Sunshine 4
Temple
Goji OG
Kali Mist x BSHB Indy
Little Blessings 2


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

Will do.
So far it looks like Peaks northern skunk is kicking butt on KO and miss universe but I am using some botanicare ready grow, a coco based mix and I fear it may have stalled all growth.

Peak seeds were by far the best stealh mail I have recieved and sending cash leaves as small a trail as possible. The NS seeds were larger then any I have purchased. I know that does mean they are the best but its a good sign that he has healthy moms

Just popped some Killing Fields 



gudkarma said:


> @ bonehead
> 
> make sure u let me know how kolossus turns out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Will do.
> So far it looks like Peaks northern skunk is kicking butt on KO and miss universe but I am using some botanicare ready grow, a coco based mix and I fear it may have stalled all growth.
> 
> Peak seeds were by far the best stealh mail I have recieved and sending cash leaves as small a trail as possible. The NS seeds were larger then any I have purchased. I know that does mean they are the best but its a good sign that he has healthy moms
> ...


Yah im all about cash in the mail these days and peak is a great outfit


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

I mentioned this before but some may have missed it.
I sent peak 40 bucks and got my beans 14 days later. Same with Sannie but I think it took a couple extra days
Only trail is on his end and he says your addy is shredded right after he wraps it, therefore no trail.





hellraizer30 said:


> Yah im all about cash in the mail these days and peak is a great outfit


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

i def. want a few peak strains... all his gear is certified dank by dizzle & his brother.

they've grown out most of his stuff. 
wow ! that texada x nl ...makes my di*k hard.
sweet skunk , northernberry , kush skunk , i could easily grab it all :http://www.peakseedsbc.com/seeds.htm

its great that you're growing those , bonehead. 
im excited to hear about the yield vs quality. 

* & make sure you root a few of the peak strains see how long they take *

or you could let me test that 

it aint hard to kick something from the fall lineup & replace it with a banger.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

i got a killing fields purp 3 weeks from chop.
all head stash.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

who are the targets of these ads now? preggo herb growing moms?
gymboree , wrinkle free travel wear, and stackable cho-cho trains.
riu penguin you making me sad. 

does the division of youth & family services know this foster care ad is here 
^ hope those fucking whinny kids can at least take cuts !

can i have another bowl of porridge , good sir?
hell fucking no ! go clean rezzies.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Noted.....


lol yeah, i'm with ya on that one sketch.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

wow, it took me a min 2 read all that, lol. i went out 2 visit my outdoors 2 day 5/6 doublesour are female i want 2 go pheno hunting this winter and come out swinging next out door season.ill upload some pics tonight.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

just threw some green poison in h2o.

gotta new slot open for the fall lineup.
hmmmm... an all regs show? me? is it possible? 

i'd spend 10% of my income on seed like tithing at church. 

support ALL legit seedmakers or just support who u like. buy what u need. or buy it all. no doubt, better than buying the shit in these banner ads. more regs & fems please! 

only thing better is throwing the proverbial hot-dog down some girls hallway.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

what the fall line up looking like for u gud? im torn between sunshinedaydream or killing fields .


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 26, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Get Adblock Plus


got it since 1 1/2 years. fuckkk yeeaaaah


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

for the fall :

a) cali con : special mix pack of several OGz from a friend. we're calling it "pot luck"

b) classic seeds : afgooy x romulan

c) e$kobar : bluechem

d) sannie : jackberry

e) its a toss between cannaventure mss x hindu kush or maybe mns medicine man or maybe subby's jtr

^ with what i cracked now (green poison & c99) 

& got as seedlings (w.widow, hooch, jackberry x ko kush, swing kid, bigfoot, pineapple chunk or some shit , & allkush ...should carry me right into the winter.

im not feeling the pineapple chunk... very lanky... but its not taking up much room.

im really feeling the allkush & jackberry x ko


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i got a killing fields purp 3 weeks from chop.
> all head stash.


I've wanted a few items from Sannie but I feel unseasy getting mail from the Netherlands. Don't know why, just has put me off from ordering.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 26, 2012)

BlueChem sounds tasty but then again sannies jackberry sounds just as good.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 26, 2012)

I need to pick up some Bodhi gear myself. I am always a day late and dollar short lol. I really want to get some of those snow lotus crosses, esp. the Green Crack x Snow Lotus. 

I'm on a Green Crack spree right now. I've been looking for it for so long, and never was able to find it so now that I can find it in seed form, I want to try them all lol. I was thinking of buying Ken's Bay 11, normally it would be a little too pricey for me, but it just sounds like a lot of fun. Picking up Sick Meds GC S1. I really want it in reg though. Want a GC dom male >. 

I haven't tried any sannies gear yet. Whats funny is I was given a few plants from a friend and one of them was a Herijuana but it ended up being a male. It was a really nice plant too and I ended up chopping it down when I figure out it was male about 8 days into flowering, lol. It hadn't shed any pollen so I just pulled it and chopped it down. I really wish I had used it now, it really was a nice sturdy stocky plant and had a really nice smell on it in veg.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

hey u gotta order from where u feel comfy. & you gotta grow what you like. im growing bluechem for banger potential. its an e$ko hidden gem.

me. i had an envelope from sannie come in a USPS plastic baggie !!!! letter looked eaten by a dog. his jewelry was still there!! amazed & happy & little scared to death when the mailchick put that shit in my hands 

i had kolusus fems in my cart yesterday. imma wait to hear the word on that sannie strain... my dealings with sannie's "mad shack" make me wonder.

my clients are fags so everything has to be perfekt ! or they cry like foster kids.

hope they like the jackberry, be the second time i grew it. very nuggy & yummy!


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 26, 2012)

nice gud is that a photo of yours? looks dank

I know Sannie is a straight shooter so it's nothing against him, just feel like with all the mugs and dvds I get from the uk (what can I say, I stay up late watching movies while drinking nescafe




)
bringing in something from the nl might arouse someone's suspicion. Maybe the next time the Blueberry Sativa and Herijuana are in stock with everything else I want I will take the plunge.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

yep mine.
got another one but i show'd it a few times.
stoners got short term memory loss so here, one more time for your viewing pleasure, the best jackberry pheno ever found in my garden.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> just threw some green poison in h2o.
> 
> gotta new slot open for the fall lineup.
> hmmmm... an all regs show? me? is it possible?
> ...



Maybe try some Mosca TSI Fly, could be perfect for your system and produce big donkey dick colas?

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-tsi-fly/prod_1194.html

I grabbed a pack of it and Sonic Fly


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

i ran his machachar was super unimpressed... but its not his fault.
my lab isnt right for tons of gear unless i preveg longer than necessary... which im setup to do as of today.

tent, 2 @ 3 gal black buckets, only 8 netties each , fat air stones , oversized pump , & a 250w MH  

i just need two teez so i can connect 4 into 2 for max bubble power.

gonna run them down in time too. mom+ clone 20/4 , preveg 18/6 , then flower 12/12. i can flip them a few days ahead in the tent too. so i got a master plan for 1+ zip per cut with 2 week veg after rooting. im taking them cuts 6" ishy. 

maybe help bust pistils faster & get a jump on flower from my veg area... little FIM for more colas ...nice beard ...12 cut = 10+ zips every two weeks.

plus, once i chop some herb time to re-evaluate & mosca didnt make the cut for me. 
shit that smells & tastes great when chop'd & even better when it cures... is a hard quality to find.

my clients loved it. i didnt.
so go figure.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 26, 2012)

Most of everything I have seen from Sannie is over the top impressive, including that jackberry. Think I'm gonna have to add it to my sannie wish list and get over my mail order dutch phobia.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

Shit the only thing I can say for fall I'm growIng some monsters. Just craced some strawberry og and I'm gonna run it in my rain forest so I'm doing aero/hydro on thse. Feel like a newb all over again lol.. I might just switch te whole dirt setup and go hydro building a couple dwc tubs.????


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2012)

I really want to run my pack of Sannies Sugar Punch, heard its super potent with good yield,

it sucks when you have so much gear its hard to choose whats next,


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

no tubs ! coolers !! sams club or equivilant.
city living or boonieville. online. craigslist.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit the only thing I can say for fall I'm growIng some monsters. Just craced some strawberry og and I'm gonna run it in my rain forest so I'm doing aero/hydro on thse. Feel like a newb all over again lol.. I might just switch te whole dirt setup and go hydro building a couple dwc tubs.????



Try a passive hydro Coco Hempy bucket, with the "KISS" nute method, I love it, so fuckin easy, even a caveman can do it


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

^ agree+ good way to keep moms too. i tried hempy with perlite. i failed miserably. 
i cant flower right in coco either. only keep em veg real nice ...& still learning all the subtle coco tricks.
thinking of grab'n the two meals blood & bone & worm castings next time i mix a batch of coco. just sick of buying shit.
my lab set up & clone set up is completely reuseable everything ...love hydro & hydroton & SOG ...cant explain why ^


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> no tubs ! coolers !! sams club or equivilant.
> city living or boonieville. online. craigslist.


I had 2 18 gallon totes already that's what I was going to use.. But coolers sound good..


blissfest said:


> Try a passive hydro Coco Hempy bucket, with the "KISS" nute method, I love it, so fuckin easy, even a caveman can do it


I'm turned off from coco after all the locks and killed like 20 seeds I'll use pro mix or fox farms.. I had good luck with the botanicare cocogro but I get more in a bag of promix. The reason I said dwc because I grew dwc before and that shit is so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Gu I don't get it man. Good peeps in here no need for all that. 

My bodhi collection. 

Dank Sinatra 
clusterfunk
old sogsshXsnow lotus 
zuvuya
a13 gorilla armXa11g
moonwalk
blackberry widowXappalachia
flying tiger(tiger melonXa11g)
 Deep line alchem2y(80's Black Afghani (DSB) x 88G13/HP)
Plus two packs of goji coming from a friend. 

Ive got two sweet cuts of pineapple rocket fueled a11g,and a plant that I mislabeled that is super sexy(pretty sure it's blowfishXappalchia, and I'm testing dirty Sanchez I have 9 but two look like shit. 

Heres the dirty Sanchez. Scarhole what ya think?ive got a a thread for these on cz that I'm updating with more pics today.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit the only thing I can say for fall I'm growIng some monsters. Just craced some strawberry og and I'm gonna run it in my rain forest so I'm doing aero/hydro on thse. Feel like a newb all over again lol.. I might just switch te whole dirt setup and go hydro building a couple dwc tubs.????


The strawberry OG is a killer a strain the one I have already done are fire.i have been wanting to switch to hydro so let me know if you do the DWC I want to see how much more of a yield U can get off hyrdo set up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> The strawberry OG is a killer a strain the one I have already done are fire.i have been wanting to switch to hydro so let me know if you do the DWC I want to see how much more of a yield U can get off hyrdo set up


Nice u did 2 right? Can u tell me how's the stretch? I know given the lineage Bruce banner#3 x tahoe og Im thinking it will stretch.. How long for flower?
definately going hydro and dwc seems easier and cheaper then the other systems.


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ya I did 2 indoor now I have 2 outside also,the stretch was not to bad but it is very branchy ,I flowered them for 63days the last two days were in complete darkness .the high and taste is very OG but they are not sentive to nutes like most OG's.and 4oz a plant in 5 gal smart pots.ya I'm tired of messy dirt to.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

i like pro mix bx, i have 2 swing by the hydro store and get some neem oil and flowering nute of some kind( i top dressed em with pelican shit so im thinking bat shit for flower) for my out doors. i hate waiting on seeds, not like i need em any time soon lol, im pumped for my classic seeds.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

For all y'all that have more experience with Coco than me...

Would it be counterproductive to take a great mix like the one KAB mentioned...Just Right Xtra Potting Mix​ and make a mix.. 60% Soil (OceanForest&Happy Frog), 30% Just Right Xtra, and 10% Perlite/Worm Casting Mix?? What do you folks think??

I've never tried coco but I figured this would be a good way to get my feet wet so to speak.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.sanniesshop.com/breeders-choice/

blueberry sativa in stock.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

Yo Gud whats the deal with the bluechem?
Is it available? I'd love to score a pack. Any way you know of that I can acquire such an item would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> love hydro & hydroton & SOG ...cant explain why ^


Oh yes! Hydro and Hydroton *FTMFW*!!

It's funny 'cause you tally up the demographics of this site and all of the other grow sites and it seems around 80% grow in the dirt, or "organic" if you'd like to get all Whole Paycheck[Foods] about it.

Hydroponics, along with Hydroton for that matter, is what I like and can't see myself doing anything else really. Once you get things properly - no I mean just about PERFECTLY - dialed in, there's just no comparison at that point. Hydro runs away with it!

Like trying to compare a Formula One race to the Tour De France imo...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> http://www.sanniesshop.com/breeders-choice/
> 
> blueberry sativa in stock.


is this strain any good gud? can u taste the blue in the bluechem,lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Maybe try some Mosca TSI Fly, could be perfect for your system and produce big donkey dick colas?
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mosca-seeds-tsi-fly/prod_1194.html
> 
> I grabbed a pack of it and Sonic Fly


I was really interested in "Beso."
Was nearly difficult to find a documented grow or strain info and others experiences..
but not IMPOSSIBLE!! lol.







Beso is Mosca's C99 x LovePotion#2, LP#2 is a Columbian Gold BX.. Reeferman Classic.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I know given the lineage Bruce banner#3 x tahoe og Im thinking it will stretch.. How long for flower?


Bruce Banner! Thanks for reminding me of that WBW. The first I'd heard about it was from the dude who I'd scored my last CL equipment haul from. He had mentioned it was what he grew back in CO.

I was perusing seedfinder the other day and thinking I'd knew I'd came there looking for info on something.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the fact with hydro u don't have to be back n forth or be lugging some big ass bags.. My last hydro grow was well over 2 years ago but I'm about to jump right in got the items needed and just cracked some beans,waitin on some cuts I'm ready..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I like the fact with hydro u don't have to be back n forth or be lugging some big ass bags.. My last hydro grow was well over 2 years ago but I'm about to jump right in got the items needed and just cracked some beans,waitin on some cuts I'm ready..


Im going back to, summers almost over and the heat will be over!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Like trying to compare a Formula One race to the Tour De France imo...


Lmfaooooooo!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Drank I just mixed up 13 bags ffof and 12 bags just right extra. Added 5 bags of bcuzz coco I had laying around and 2 bags of perlite. I like the way it looks and my girls look happy. I like the just right cause I should be able to feed sooner 

Im about to post some frostiness here. Hope it doesn't break RIU like it usually does.......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Drank I just mixed up 13 bags ffof and 12 bags just right extra. Added 5 bags of bcuzz coco I had laying around and 2 bags of perlite. I like the way it looks and my girls look happy. I like the just right cause I should be able to feed sooner
> 
> Im about to post some frostiness here. Hope it doesn't break RIU like it usually does.......


Bring it lol...


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> For all y'all that have more experience with Coco than me...
> 
> Would it be counterproductive to take a great mix like the one KAB mentioned...Just Right Xtra Potting Mix​ and make a mix.. 60% Soil (OceanForest&Happy Frog), 30% Just Right Xtra, and 10% Perlite/Worm Casting Mix?? What do you folks think??
> 
> I've never tried coco but I figured this would be a good way to get my feet wet so to speak.



I use straight coco wthout any problems, I think it has almost doubled my yields from sunshine or pro-mix.
I think the secret to coco is using drip-clean to help prevent salt build up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cant believe more of you have not tryed ready grow


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

nope. not available. & e$ko isnt making them for some reason.
some way some how mexican drug dealers got ahold of BC and love it : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/BlueChem/Marshall_Seeds/

i traded away some blue chem... have 6 beans left.
believe it was a freebie in sannieshop for a hot second.

i hear blue, the color that is, is not nearly as tasty as the sweat rolling down the crack of one big ass.

possibly keylime flavored i hear.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Firestarter


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's that plant that I don't know for sure what it is but I think it's bodhi blowfishXappalachia. it smells very pleasant. Fruity.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Not much going on here just some gage green burgundy. You can see my temps got outta hand for a min. 







The plant below smells so great


----------



## snodome (Jul 26, 2012)

those are bangin. red solo cups, now aint that sumthin. thanks for that idea!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I use straight coco wthout any problems, I think it has almost doubled my yields from sunshine or pro-mix.
> I think the secret to coco is using drip-clean to help prevent salt build up.


I thought drip clean was purely a hydro product? I also read somewhere you have to use it from start to finish as it can shock the plant? I usually use cleanex and alternate my feedings with plain waterings with a good flush towards the end.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> Well I had no idea who bodhi was until a month ago, I wish someone told MY newb-ass about bodhi 2 years ago while I was filling up my garden with Greenhouse Herm Seeds. You guys are crazy if you think this info is easily accessible.
> It may be where you live (LEGAL states) but around here, NO. There are people around here that think buying seeds online is voodoo magic, but they have been growing for decades.
> 
> you guys get so caught up in being the fucking SEED HIPSTERS that you think everyone else who doesn't spend hours looking into the screen is not worthy of VALUABLE information......
> ...


If that was directed towards me, I am not legal. I have no one to talk to but the forum friends and my wfe. I pay top dollar for half ass weed that how shitty it is in this archaic as republican state right hurr. And last I am sorry you grew greenhouse.... So did I and same experience as you but, it should make you a lot better grower. At least I can spot himhers alot quicker that most lol


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 26, 2012)

KAB that's some nice bud pron!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> I pay top dollar for half ass weed that how shitty it is in this archaic as republican state right hurr.


That may soon become a reality for all of us:

[video=youtube;6lTbAI4sP0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lTbAI4sP0M[/video]

At least he made his point clear on the subject... crystal is you ask me.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 26, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I thought drip clean was purely a hydro product? I also read somewhere you have to use it from start to finish as it can shock the plant? I usually use cleanex and alternate my feedings with plain waterings with a good flush towards the end.


I mix drip-clean into every batch of nutes I make at around .75 ml a gal. 

Its not just for hydro, many people that hand water, ect. use it.

If you start using it in the middle of a grow just start out light, I have never seen it burn a thing.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

Yea Greenhouse Seed Co should change their name to Garbage Seed Co.
My white widow tasted like Arizona green tea and was about as potent. 
And like Arizona it probably should have had a retail price per gram at 99cents.
Never again. You win some, you lose some. The price you pay for trying something unfamiliar. 

With my run now I know what to expect from most of my seed plants. The only untested gear I am running as of now is a few Latte Stone from OMMPKid out of pure curiosity, and Bodhis Lemon Larry x Snowlotus.. cuz it's Bodhi. Too much time and money invested for me to gamble it all away on Maybe genetics.

It's be killer to do a big Bro Grimm-ish Grow. Apollo11. Apollo 13, and Apollo 13x Apollo 11, Cinderella 99
I think I might do that next time. Big fruity rocks. Jars and jars of bud that is sure to please everyone 100%.

I love me some C99. Cinderella is a Sexy Bitch


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 26, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I thought humic acid only worked in organic soils. Does the MG kill the beneficial microbes and stuff? And last but not least, do you ever notice a taste diff when using MG or going organic. I have very good results using MG however I have not grown enough to know if there is a diff.


Miracal grow dosent kill bennificial bacteria. Cheep chem Nutes are amazing. 
Plants don't care where there N Comes from. (urea is organic, ammonium nitrate is my baby!)

i definatly seen bigger roots an fruits wih Humic acid 
Tase is great if it's dried right.
But mg is strong shit , to much an they are toast.......


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

nice plants karma, shits frosty man.


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

Oboma and Roomney and all the feds are battling MM. 
Big pharma is about to release sativex, therefore all states will have to close all MM programs.

You can get a free sample if you turn in a grower 



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> :
> 
> [video=youtube;6lTbAI4sP0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lTbAI4sP0M[/video]
> 
> At least he made his point clear on the subject... crystal is you ask me.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

that is insane if you're right... looks like $cheap zips gonna be ending & elbows of cali outdoor over-fert'd "primo" gonna SKYrocket over night. 

picky weed snobs better start growing your own on the down-low. before you know it, the kook ratio on the canna web be going up too.

now im pissed.

& which is why dude from harborside & dude from oaksterdam & the like need to join forces (financially) & go at them Feds hard in court.

if you make it a money issue no way big pharma is paying the same taxes as licensed growers, med users, dispensaries, etc...

hope these haters all fall of a cliff.


http://www.gwpharm.com/sativex.aspx

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/22/sativex-pot-prescription-drug_n_1222055.html


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 26, 2012)

That fire starter is fuckin caked!!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought I read a dr say yeast sugar an water help make some enzyme for microbes to digest starches in soil or something, an found this......
If I was into organics I'd try it .Any opinions??

"Bug Juice" is what the originator calls it..

---------------------------------------------------------

Bug Juice is a copyrighted name for a process that many scientists conduct every day of their professional lives. They grow bacteria in their laboratories. They may need the bacteria for genetic engineering or for a product the bacteria makes and secretes into their growth media. When scientists grow bacteria, they add a mix of sugar, protein, vitamins and minerals to water, heat sterilize it, and add the bacterial culture when the solution cools. The bacteria are grown in incubator shaker flasks. Shaking helps mix air into the solution. Most bacteria require oxygen for survival. Some components of scientific bug growth formulas include

Sugar: usually glucose because it is rapidly metabolized by virtually all microorganisms. In the real world, microorganisms normally live on sucrose (table sugar that contains one molecule of both glucose and fructose linked together by a chemical bond), and polysaccharides such as starch (many glucose molecules linked together into a large polymer for energy storage). In order for sucrose or starch to be metabolized by bacteria, the bacteria must make enzymes that break down sucrose into free glucose and fructose (sucrase) or the starch into individual glucose molecules (amylase). This takes time and energy and slows bacterial growth. Scientists hate slow bacterial growth, because it wastes their time.

Protein: usually soy or animal protein that has been pretreated with enzymes in order to cut the protein into small pieces. The enzymes are called proteases and the process is called proteolysis. This occurs naturally in the soil. Microorganisms cannot ingest large protein molecules. They have to bring them into their cells either as free amino acids or small peptides (small fragments of proteins). By electing to predigest the protein, the bacteria dont have to secrete as many proteases into the culture broth to break down the proteins. Again, this speeds bacterial growth.

Vitamins: synthetic vitamins are sometimes added, but generally dried yeast is added as a food and vitamin source. Yeast contains the highest concentration of B vitamins of any known organism. Feeding yeast extract, as it is called, is a cheap way to provide the bacteria with pre-made vitamins. Bacteria can make most of their own vitamins, but this takes time and slows growth.

Minerals: salts such as sodium chloride, magnesium sulfate, etc. often are added to supplement the minerals already present in the protein powders. These minerals are soluble in water unlike many minerals that are found in the soil.

As a scientist and organic gardener, I understand how both bacteria and plants grow in their natural environments. Plants are passive organisms, and require substantial help in order to grow in the soil. This help is provided by soil microorganisms. Plants can make all their own proteins, sugars, and vitamins, but they cannot do so without help from their friends in the soil (see the essay on the nitrogen cycle). There is one exception to this rule. If the plants are provided with all the necessary soluble minerals, they can grow in the absence of microorganisms, e.g. hydroponically. However, unless a mineral can dissolve in water, it cannot enter the roots of a plant. It is a simple concept, but one that is easy to forget. In the lab, plants and microorganisms can grow nicely in water that has been spiked with soluble minerals. The microorganisms wont grow as fast (because they have to make all their proteins and vitamins from inorganic building blocks), but they will grow as long as they are provided with a source of sugar. Plants make their own sugar from CO2 in the air. In the soil, minerals exist in forms that are not appreciably soluble in water. As a consequence, minerals can sustain plant life, but their presence is not sufficient to insure rapid and sustained plant growth. In the soil, this is the role of microorganisms and one of the reasons composted organic matter is such a powerful fertilizer.

From the perspective of an organic gardener, it would be wonderful if every square millimeter of soil contained all the right microorganisms for maximally breaking down organic matter. It doesnt. Did you ever notice a new lawn that grew unevenly? The lawn appears to have major and minor gaps where the grass seed didnt seem to take. This happens so often that many homeowners wont take the risk and order in grass turf from a commercial supplier. One of the reasons for the gap effect is the lack of a proper mix of microorganisms necessary to provide nutrients to the seed and eventually the grass plants. The microorganisms are sporadically present because many homeowners use inexpensive potting soils rather than topsoil as a nutrient foundation for their lawns. As discussed in another essay, most potting soils have no nutrient value for plants. Bugs cannot thrive in them because they consist primarily of shredded bark. No bugs-no plants, unless you want to feed your lawn inorganic fertilizers from now until eternity.

I have been mixing Bug Juice for years. It is simply a variation of what I do in the laboratorygrowing large amounts of bacteria for a particular experiment. However, in the case of Bug Juice, I am growing bacteria from compost piles so they can be strategically distributed around the garden. In the process, I found that plants loved the growth media I developed, whether it included bacteria or not. This media is made from common household items and is described below.

Bug Juice is designed to stimulate the growth of many different types of bacteria and fungi. In a compost pile, we need bacteria that can degrade cellulose, pectin, protein and starch. Compost piles are optimal growing areas for bacteria because they are moist, warm, and aerated. Hopefully, they do not contain a lot of junk, such as sawdust (from woods that contain turpentine) and citrusboth of which can inhibit the growth of microorganisms.

Compost piles in the garden should be designed to turn over waste organic matter as rapidly as possible so the compost can be used elsewhere in the garden. When the compost is added to the garden soil, the microorganisms responsible for degrading the compost are also transferred. This is common sense, but it is easy to overlook the value of these microorganisms in the soil ecosystem. No patch of soil is equal to another. They are all different, and they reflect their differences in the manner to which they can support plant growth. If a patch of soil is devoid of digestible organic matter, the bacteria present in the soil will not be able to degrade leaves, grass clippings or pasteurized cow manure, for that matter, if they are roto-tilled into the soil. Eventually these bugs will make an appearance, but the process of becoming established in the soil is slow. Did you ever hear someone tell you that it took three or more years of mulching to get the soil to a point where it produced great tomatoes? This is the reason we developed Bug Juice as a cheap innoculent for compost piles and depleted soils.

Most people have under performing compost piles, if they have them at all. So, if you want to go into the home bug growing business, all you need is some really good fresh compost, and a five gallon bucket of Bug Juice. Throw the compost, a handful, into the bucket, stir it a few times a day for aeration, and leave it in the sun. Cover the top with some cheesecloth if you have it. This keeps the flies out of the Juice. The bugs will begin to grow in the juice. After one week, you should have some potent home grown liquid fertilizer.

This is what you need in order to make Bug Juice.

One 5 gallon bucket.
Corn starch
Bread yeast
MaxGro our fishmeal product, or another source of protein. Blood meal will work.
Ripe fruit, such as plums, apples, apricots, peaches, watermelons, peeled bananas or whatever. No citrus.

The Bug Juice Formula

Fruit: The fruits mentioned above contain sucrose, proteins, various vitamins and other nutrients, easily digestible cellulose and pectin. They are the perfect food for soil microorganisms. Pit the fruit, and smash it so it can be more rapidly digested by microorganisms. It should be mush. Add 1 pound or so to the bucket. Decaying fruit that has fallen off a tree is the best. Just save it for making Bug Juice.

Cornstarch: Starch is present in all organic matter as a form of storage energy. Bugs need to degrade it in the soil in order to obtain a carbon source for their metabolism. Add 5 tablespoons to the bucket.

MaxGro or blood meal: MaxGro is a heat sterilized fishmeal that has a high nutrient and growth promoting value for plants and microorganisms. It is the protein source for the bugs and the source of biochemical building blocks for the auxin and cytokinin plant growth hormones. Blood meal is a poor substitute, but it is more readily available. Add 5 tablespoons to the bucket.

Yeast: Yeast is a cheap source of B vitamins. It is also a source of cytokinins and protein. Mix two teaspoons of yeast, two teaspoons of sugar and one teaspoon of bread flour to 2 cups of warm water. When the yeast stops foaming, it has consumed most of the sugar. Add 2 tablespoons of corn starch, 1 tablespoon of bread flour and allow the mixture to sit for 2 hours. You are adapting the yeast to the starch. This is important. In order to break down starch, the yeast must be induced to secrete the enzyme alpha amylase. You want to promote this reaction. Most sugars in the soil are in the form of starchnot sucrose.

You have now mixed the ingredients, a handful of good compost and added water. Mix periodically to aerate the mix and leave the bucket in the sun. After one week, start applying the Bug Juice to the compost or table scraps you have collected, or directly to poor soil. Bug Juice can be directly applied to plants, trees, grass, whatever. It is disgusting to look at, but it is a powerful organic nutrient soup for the soil. And you made it. You are now officially a backyard scientist.

Bon Appetite.

Copyright 2001© Stephen Martin, Ph.D
Chief Scientist, Grouppe Kurosawa
All Rights Reserved
http://grouppekurosawa.com


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds-tt-nl6-x-bcsc-nl5/prod_188.html

cant wait to get some of this


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.tokeofthetown.com/2012/07/worth_repeating_big_pharma_takeover_of_med_marijua.php

more at the link

Isn't it odd that President Obama, who is very thoughtful and very articulate, will not discuss the topic of medical marijuana and becomes tongue-tied when he tries to explain his administration's position on marijuana? He even had the nerve to blow off the White House petitions on marijuana that were on the whitehouse.gov website this past year. 


Isn't it odd that Romney, who is a Mormon and who doesn't even drink tea, coffee, or alcohol, and with his business history of corporate takeovers at Bain Capital as a vulture capitalist who would love to slice and dice, and transfer medical marijuana into the hands of a for-profit corporation, also stands with Obama on this same issue, refusing to take reporters' questions? 

Isn't it odd that the Republicans will go after Obama on every political issue except one, his early, heavy use of marijuana as a teen as part of the "total absorption" of the "Choom Gang" growing up in Hawaii?

Very odd, indeed, that _neither_ candidate will give the medical marijuana question any oxygen, stalling and dodging until after the election, when GW Pharma goes big with TV ads touting Sativex as the new breakout miracle medicine that will in time be expanded to treat many other medical conditions across the board, generating billions of dollars in future profits in a monopoly scheme. Sativex is already legal in Spain, Germany, Denmark, New Zealand, the UK, and Canada. 

The fix is in, or should I say the double cross. No matter who wins the 2012 presidential election, Obama or Romney, the DEA and IRS already have operational plans in place to launch a country-wide strike operation to shut down all 17 legal medical marijuana states and DC in a surge coup d'état in support of Sativex's dominance of the marketplace.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

that article is deep. best be reading it... somewhat overly fatalistic but nails being pounded on the head.

what if the big pharma plan fails? maybe this new medicalized canna will just legitimize canna everything?

people need to start playing the game like they do. political jungle war. 

lazy stoners too worried about them tasty scoobie snack edibles... & fat chicks.
& by fat chicks i mean ...full flowering plants. i hope the mj industry as we like it & know it acts FAST.

weed war on tv? stupid fuckfaces!
should be takin it to (supreme) court !!!! 
& getting people to unite over this bullshit schedule 1 listing of mj.

only thing gonna make me feel better is if i crack these last 2 bodhi nl5 x tok i got.
to the fridge !


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

HoF Arctic Fallout _almost_ done...



They need to hurry up. Daddy fiending!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> should be takin it to (supreme) court !!!!


Ya... that may not be the best idea.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> HoF Arctic Fallout _almost_ done...
> 
> View attachment 2270284
> 
> They need to hurry up. Daddy fiending!


looks like some dank


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> only thing gonna make me feel better is if i crack these last 2 *bodhi nl5 x tok* i got.


ToK as in Talk of Kabul?? 

Who's envious? This guy!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 26, 2012)

u think antonin scalia calls the general solicitor "stupid" during court?

i bet he does.

like mel brooks said "it's good to be the king"


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 26, 2012)

The way the feds have been operating we'd be lucky if they take it here-



Our better MJ supporting representatives like Barney Frank Chill here tho-



the reason he supports cannabis in the first place-


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> HoF Arctic Fallout _almost_ done...
> 
> View attachment 2270284
> 
> They need to hurry up. Daddy fiending!


looks like some dank


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 26, 2012)

I ran a test grow for Jedi Kush once apon a time lol and ol' Dodge aka Swerve gave me grief for reporting hermies, well guess who's pic he's now using to shift his shit with at the 'tude LMFAO, I nearly choked on my cuppa. >>> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-seeds-jedi-kush/prod_3630.html 

I don't give a shit about the pic being used, I just love the fact he's using it after all the bullshit the weasel tried to talk lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn skunkie that's crazy. Look back a few and peep my firestarters.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I ran a test grow for Jedi Kush once apon a time lol and ol' Dodge aka Swerve gave me grief for reporting hermies, well guess who's pic he's now using to shift his shit with at the 'tude LMFAO, I nearly choked on my cuppa. >>> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-seeds-jedi-kush/prod_3630.html
> 
> I don't give a shit about the pic being used, I just love the fact he's using it after all the bullshit the weasel tried to talk lol.


swerve is a scumbag, now i know he stole vaders pic, lol. swerve cant use pics of his grow cuz no one likes a preview pics of pm and spidermites.lmfao


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 26, 2012)

KaB I saw them mate, looks crystal banging too. I really enjoyed running FS. Have you seen what Shadders is working on next too?? New X's using a Tre Stardawg stud hit to 

Querkle x Tre Stardawg
(KKSC x White) x Tre Stardawg
Livers/Blues x Tre Stardawg
Original Diesel x Tre Stardawg
WhiteFire x Tre Stardawg

Sure Fire in the making, these are gonna be reg's too not fems. Bring them on


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> KaB I saw them mate, looks crystal banging too. I really enjoyed running FS. Have you seen what Shadders is working on next too?? New X's using a Tre Stardawg stud hit to
> 
> Querkle x Tre Stardawg
> (KKSC x White) x Tre Stardawg
> ...


what strain is Livers a pheno of skunk ?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah skunkie I saw those. I'm super stoked


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow skunky lmfaoooo!
that POS drunk driver shows a new lvl doucheness..
i knew that picture looked too good to be his.. Lmao!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> KaB I saw them mate, looks crystal banging too. I really enjoyed running FS. Have you seen what Shadders is working on next too?? New X's using a Tre Stardawg stud hit to
> 
> Querkle x Tre Stardawg
> (KKSC x White) x Tre Stardawg
> ...



Yep dank for sure and guess whos testing them!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> KaB I saw them mate, looks crystal banging too. I really enjoyed running FS. Have you seen what Shadders is working on next too?? New X's using a Tre Stardawg stud hit to
> 
> Querkle x Tre Stardawg
> (KKSC x White) x Tre Stardawg
> ...


Sounds like that male got busy lol.. Some nice stuff there both the wifi x and OSd x should be real funky


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 26, 2012)

harvest begins this saturday for me
i have 2 of mosca's c-99's in flower...one looks like eight weeks (which is saturday), the other looks like 8.5 - 9
any of u guys ever run this strain that long?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 27, 2012)

hahahahaha...those fuckers were fast on that auction
couldn't even get a pack of Instant Karma...guess I might have to get the Regulator Kush instead, damn

but did get a pack each of:

Sunny D
Tigers Milk

i suggest if u don't have the Temple, don't stick on them, that shit is fire!!!!


----------



## guwall (Jul 27, 2012)

Guess I have Good Karma ........because, I scored some _Instant Karma_


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Guess I have Good Karma ........because, I scored some _Instant Karma_



Nice score guwall


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 27, 2012)

Still a pack of temple listed


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 27, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> what strain is Livers a pheno of skunk ?


It's a 20+ year old SK#1 pheno, not sure on the original Skunk line but I'm guessing it's most likely from Sensi stock. It's a strong old skool clone and one I have in my stable too 



hellraizer30 said:


> Yep dank for sure and guess whos testing them!


Awesome news HR, I've got some incoming for donating the TSD male to Shads too. He's a stinky lil' find and although I can't space a flowering male I couldn't just bin it off, so I passed it onto Shdders to work his magic on, seein it in bloom was a glorious sight too. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like that male got busy lol.. Some nice stuff there both the wifi x and OSd x should be real funky


You know it Wyte, gonna be dank in the tank bro


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 27, 2012)

great work on the jedi there skunk. good to see ya back.

one floater bean cracked and is now in paper towel, no action on the other bean yet.

anyone here ever use borrowlenses.com before? it would be nice to try a couple lenses out first before i go and spend $1000+ on them...


----------



## smang (Jul 27, 2012)

Nope, never used it but a friend of mine did and had no problems.


----------



## smang (Jul 27, 2012)

What lens you thinking of?
Actually since you brought it up I might just have to go and rent a Tilt shift lens haha.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 27, 2012)

smang said:


> What lens you thinking of?
> Actually since you brought it up I might just have to go and rent a Tilt shift lens haha.


well i'm lookin for a decent walk around lens. i have a T3i/600D with the 18-55 IS kit lens and a 70-300 USM telephoto lens. i'm debating between canon's 18-135 IS (not the shitty usm version) and the 18-200 IS...wanna see if the extra 65mm is worth the extra $200...gonna rent them both to compare.

also, i've been drooling over the canon L series 100-400 IS telephoto lens...so i'm gonna rent that one for a few days....along with the 1.4x and 2x extenders. should be fun 

but what really led me to borrowlenses.com is that i'm in the market for a good macro lens. found them while searching for reviews. been tryin to decide between the canon mp-e 65mm 1-5x and the canon L series 100mm IS. i'm real excited to try those out...

just ordered one of these today. wish i had it a couple nights ago...lightning was flashing all over the place for about 4 hours straight.
http://www.pmgadgets.net/index_en.php

what set up are you runnin?



edit - fuck me...just checked the tracking on my mendo supremo order...it was mis-sent and has be re-routed...


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 27, 2012)

I slept right thru the drop. Forgot all about it. Lol


----------



## smang (Jul 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> well i'm lookin for a decent walk around lens. i have a T3i/600D with the 18-55 IS kit lens and a 70-300 USM telephoto lens. i'm debating between canon's 18-135 IS (not the shitty usm version) and the 18-200 IS...wanna see if the extra 65mm is worth the extra $200...gonna rent them both to compare.
> 
> also, i've been drooling over the canon L series 100-400 IS telephoto lens...so i'm gonna rent that one for a few days....along with the 1.4x and 2x extenders. should be fun
> 
> ...


Running a D90 with a [FONT=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]70-200 f/2.8 VR and a SB-700, OR sometimes I'll shoot with my 85MM f/1.4
[/FONT]
Not a bad little set up.
I'm a younger guy so I use it to mostly shoot for Snowboarding and Skiing aswell as other sports and then mostly just hobby.

I want to start videography though, Borrowing my friends D3 soon enough haha.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 27, 2012)

Start the morning off with some firestarter


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 27, 2012)

Dam ,shadrack is making regs?
he was the only one @ the zon Making fems I wanted.
Need to germ some SureFire stuff a ninja sent me....





Sam skunkman seeds became "Cultivators choice" witch became "flying Dutchman"

Sam also sold Nevile his stuff for "the seed bank" but nev got busted an sold it to "sensi seed club" witch was renamed "sensi seed bank"

Old Werner from positronics sold his stuff to "Dutch passion"

What other old banks became newer ones ????


----------



## smang (Jul 27, 2012)

Federation split and so came Next Gen. No?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 27, 2012)

I shouldn't have gotten my seeds out to look at my bodhi collection. Now I'm itching to pop some! Must resist urge till it cools down.....


----------



## wheezer (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm in the same boat^....it's hard to control haha


----------



## blissfest (Jul 27, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> I slept right thru the drop. Forgot all about it. Lol


3 out of 4 of those strains were just at the Tude, an easy buy without the hassle


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I shouldn't have gotten my seeds out to look at my bodhi collection. Now I'm itching to pop some! Must resist urge till it cools down.....


thats why i keep my collection put away.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

Just fond out that Rp og 18 is a s1 of abusive og. So basically reserva Privada been using abusive og in all there crosses


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

not saying anything about the jedi incident, if i just didnt discover vader dude made a mistake & appologized to swerve.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is my collection of Bodhi so far.

Bodhi***
Goji og x 2
Pure kush
Sunny D
Temple
NL5
Tiger Milk
Orange Sunshine
Love Triangle
YoMama
Affa x Pakie
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
M8/Lost Kush x Fantasy Island
Medicine Buddha x Critical Kush
Medicine Buddha x Cheach Wiz
X's from a friend ^^ "B"
Deep Line Alchemy Series #2 x2
MoonWalk
Space Mountain
Sunshine 3
Black Triangle

Going to add more for sure on this next drop.

Happy about these.
Alien***
GrapeVine
Alien Tahoe F2
Alien Grande
Napalm og
Purple Tahoe Alien
Rock Kandy
Evel Kneinevel
Ewok
Lemon Alien Dawg
Kraken

And got the HOF I wanted.



HOF***
Chem Glue
Green Python
Artic Fall out
Polar dawg
Obsidian Ice

My )>. Hazeman collection M stands for the male.
Hazeman***
Elephant Stomper x2
Grape 13 x2
Escape
Fugu kush x2
POW
White Grapes
Breakout
88 g13/hashplant x2 


Black Russian
Black Widow F2
RoadKill Skunk
Rocky Mountain High x Romulan
Bubba K x Rocky Mountain High
POW


G-13 bx2*** M
G-13 BX2
Black Russian x2
Purple Elephant
Vortex


PExHBxWHxAww***M
PExHBxWHxAww x2
Double Grape
Purple Bubble Gum
GrandDaddyPurple


88G-13/HP***M
White Cut
Double Grape


Chico Thia***M
White Fugu Kush
Las Vegas Purple Kush
Purple E x Aww


Monkey Balls Deep Chunk***M
Purple Fuck
PExWHxAww
HeadBand 


G-13 bx2***M
G-13
Cheese


GSxAWW***M
Pinetra x Purple Rhino
OGxAWW
ChemD


98 AWW***M
Og Kush
LA Pure
Purple Urkle x HeadBand
POW this one


White x AWW***M
Grape Stomper
Pinetar x Purple Rhino
Purple Urkle x Headband
White x2
Fugu Kush


Uk Cheese x AAW***M
Bubba Kush
G-13
White
Grape Stomper/Uk Cheese

Been a bit busy...latly


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> not saying anything about the jedi incident, if i just didnt discover vader dude made a mistake & appologized to swerve.


For those who don't know vader said it was a misunderstanding it's wasn't swerve fault blah blah.. It's on vader website"hydrocanna"


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> For those who don't know vader said it was a misunderstanding it's wasn't swerve fault blah blah.. It's on vader website"hydrocanna"


whatever i still dont care for swerve.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Latest Cannazon Order


GGG -
Mendo Supreme
Grapestomper BX2
Mr Majestic


Madd Farmer -
Evil Queen
Strawberry Frost


Frost Brothers - 
C99 F4


Dynasty Seeds - 
Caramel Candy Kush
Caramel Cough


EG
Og Graze


Sick Meds
Green crack
Williams Wonder


Jaws Gear
Black berry kush 5pack
Sunset 5pack
Insain BK 5pack
Sunset 10pack


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Nev. bought any CC I dnt know why.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> whatever i still dont care for swerve.


Lol I'm not trying to make u either I can care less who like him or not. Just before peeps go saying he stole this and is doing this or that know the truth. Sometimes people just run with lies and thats that.


----------



## guwall (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted...... very nice score....all A+ beans~


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I'm not trying to make u either I can care less who like him or not. Just before peeps go saying he stole this and is doing this or that know the truth. Sometimes people just run with lies and thats that.


l
i just dont like the way he carrys himself. 

nice order bx, looks like u got lots of fire strains


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

still think he is a bullshitter at heart.. just looks,talks and walks the part a bit to much.... last I heard it was a tester that gave swerve that pic..?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> still think he is a bullshitter at heart.. just looks,talks and walks the part a bit to much.... last I heard it was a tester that gave swerve that pic..?


True dat! 

There is zero of his gear in my room or vault!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

while I can't say the same I have given away packs of Hazy OG, Black Water and Deadhead OG. Still have a pack of Purple Chem and TahoeOG in my vault.. with no real interest.




Another note tho!! My dreamLotus and Cali yo! STINK to high heaven.... Holy god for vegging plants brushing leafs around or even moving the Cali Yo. and the area smells like DANK! 

Cloned the Female Cali's and one of the Dream Lotus (my other female is going threw a temper tantrum) looks like it may have some PH issues... err something?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

I realy wish i could of scored more bodhi gear but seems im off doing stuff when it drops lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

I mean he talks shi like the rest of them but he is doing something right?

I mean people are basing seed companies off his genetics. How long has alien og been out a while now this is the one that tested over 26% thc now alien is making a onpany with Tahoe alien( swerves alien og renames ) and all his crosses using Tahoe og, karma genetics kush line is based off of swerves sfv. So many breexers are using using cc stoc to start business tS surprising to see people talk shit about his gene but paise these other people? A couple pegs back a guy started a new seed company using only Cali connection from seed. So basically my point is Ike all these other breeders (sub, dr.greenthumb) he mIght be a dick but he has dank. And his stuff is better than a lot out there trust me I'm living it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> while I can't say the same I have given away packs of Hazy OG, Black Water and Deadhead OG. Still have a pack of Purple Chem and TahoeOG in my vault.. with no real interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want it give it here ill grow the shot out of them. Chem 91 x pre 98 bubba and Tahoe og guaranteed that will blow a lot of shit u grew away.. As I grew all three seperate and I made crosses of them.. Well the chem 91 was deadhead og that I had and I'm waiting on a pack of those now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

I dont have any of those breeders gear not cause its not dank but because of principle.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

Personally practically every TGA strain I have smoked and most certainly the plush I grew were anything but, DANK
jilly bean, vortex,cheese quake,plushberry all kind of sucked.

Chernobyl was good tho.

I can respect the guy has peeps using his gear to breed with. Hell from what I understand my OGPK is (tahoe OG x las Vegas purple Kush) that is my bread and butter strain. The dude (swerve) just screams bullshit IMHO from what I read.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

Everything from dankhouse is made with fire og(swerves seeds). Eugenics has some gear from swerve seeds shit the game is all fucked up now.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 27, 2012)

just ordered a pack of Breeders Choice - Coffee Kush
wanting this long time!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

ouch ! i just got a smart meter letter 

hope they pass this opt out provision in my state.

what the fuck?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

The game!!! it's Fin  lol naw I think Subtool has that part in the bag


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. For me It's not the hype. It's personal experiance. If I have a bad exeriance then that's it for me. I dnt want to name names cause I ain't all about that. Unless its something departmental to the public which I see this thread as a duty. For instance I had A bit of trouble with TSS fem.seeds you just got to soak the living shit out of them. As far as swerve goes I've read all the pros. And cons. And yes like Whiteberry says I have his genetics without even buying and CC gear. I have Cannobie's Alien Reunion and Area91 and Dankhouse Double Barrel OG. Havnt run any of them yet.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You don't want it give it here ill grow the shot out of them. Chem 91 x pre 98 bubba and Tahoe og guaranteed that will blow a lot of shit u grew away.. As I grew all three seperate and I made crosses of them.. Well the chem 91 was deadhead og that I had and I'm waiting on a pack of those now.



LOL! the great CC give away


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

Guess its in cannaventure aswell


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

My point hell so many breeders are using swerves gear but won't tell you until asked where it's from.. All raskal aliens where do u think those came from..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My point hell so many breeders are using swerves gear but won't tell you until asked where it's from.. All raskal aliens where do u think those came from..


Well theres something to be said about the genetics! Must be good! And if breeders want to use it to each his own, and
i will one way or another end up with some, just not with cc logo on it.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Excuse me I did germ one bean of DBog and got a Fem. veg is ok clones ok. But the stretch is ridiculous and doesn't look beefy at all Beleive it or not looks hazy. I dnt If if it is a SFV leaner or what. Lemon kerosine smell but nothing to write home about so far. I'll have to see how these three turn out but at 4 weeks it doesn't look like a keeper. Of course I would have to pop the whole pack to make a clear assessment but just thought I would report what I got so far. I havnt ran one thing TGA yet. Nore have I personaly seen anyone grow any of his stuff except for the net. But I have had people give me samples and tell me it space queen, cherinoble, agent orange. And none of them worth writing home about either. But I can't go by that either. Just my experiance so far. II mean sketch what I have seen by your work I would def. take your word for it also.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

So far i have run AOS, AO, PLUSH and none of them are still in my rooms, to many dicks violating my girls


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

imma grab some sannies in 5,4, 3, 2, 1

celebrate my smart meter letter.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> imma grab some sannies in 5,4, 3, 2, 1
> 
> celebrate my smart meter letter.


Sannies is on my top of the germ list! Plus il be placing a order soon to complete my sannies selection.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 27, 2012)

most of the current breaders all know each other and use each other for the strains...... swerve knows ogr karma all them folks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> most of the current breaders all know each other and use each other for the strains...... swerve knows ogr karma all them folks


Kinda figured that!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> imma grab some sannies in 5,4, 3, 2, 1
> 
> celebrate my smart meter letter.


Dude you fuckin crack me up bro!!! I'm a fuckin blaze one tonight in honor of your smart meter!
Ur a fuckin riot. I hate the electric companies! I fuckin dnt pay my bill to the point that they have to knock on my door for a check and I just ask them how hot is it out today? Fucking miserable isn't it. To bad  fuckin pricks! It's so funny if they come and your not home by law they can't shut it off unless it looks vacant. But if someone answers and they dnt get payment then they can. So I answer and make them wait out in the heat. And answer the door with something ice cold and drink that shit with a smile on my face. Fuck them GUD!!! Smart read there fucking ass!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> most of the current breaders all know each other and use each other for the strains...... swerve knows ogr karma all them folks


Yes I know this and that's what I'm trying to explain.. But not in those words lol..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Excuse me I did germ one bean of DBog and got a Fem. veg is ok clones ok. But the stretch is ridiculous and doesn't look beefy at all Beleive it or not looks hazy. I dnt If if it is a SFV leaner or what. Lemon kerosine smell but nothing to write home about so far. I'll have to see how these three turn out but at 4 weeks it doesn't look like a keeper. Of course I would have to pop the whole pack to make a clear assessment but just thought I would report what I got so far. I havnt ran one thing TGA yet. Nore have I personaly seen anyone grow any of his stuff except for the net. But I have had people give me samples and tell me it space queen, cherinoble, agent orange. And none of them worth writing home about either. But I can't go by that either. Just my experiance so far. I*I mean sketch what I have seen by your work I would def. take your word for it also*.


wouldn't know it by looking at my latest runs LOL! HERMIE magnet'O'Rama over here feels like lately  ...in my defense I did run 30 plushberry over this summer... and I have a alibi for the SSSL "bodhi said she was sensitive" <--(in the voice of a tattle tailing 6 year old) 


...anymore TGA is way Way WAY to gimmicky for me.. I don't even watch sub's youtube anymore because it's hardly what it use to be. guy use to film PLANTs and not himself..


----------



## guwall (Jul 27, 2012)

I couldn't get over the fact that you can't hear him over his 80s metal.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> I couldn't get over the fact that you can't hear him over his 80s metal.


That shit is NOT metal. Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

(insert poor music choice here)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> I couldn't get over the fact that you can't hear him over his 80s metal.


Yep that didnt help anything either!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18






^^^^^^^^^^ Nice nugs bro ^^^^^^^^^



........................................anyone here run any of the fire x og18 beans


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That shit is NOT metal. Sorry, had to say it.


Ha Ha... rediculous to say the least. Ya I dnt watch them either.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Bro fuckin nice!! I have looked at them a hundred times. I'm going to grab a pack now for sure. How's the yeild?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

There are a few cats I watch on youtube now but they hardly update =/

motiv303,limbolimbo68,VaderOg,Pigtardattack,MediCr opper
[video=youtube;OXpAdTrZ83s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXpAdTrZ83s[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

^ holy hot damn mr. stickyfinger


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 27, 2012)

Hashbean had my favorite vids on youtube. There is some of him going to an outdoor garden that's nice to watch. He doesn't update ever though.


----------



## guwall (Jul 27, 2012)

Bodhi is calling for a return on anyone who got more than 1 pack last night. Rules were 1 pack per human..... HigherMedz how many did you get?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

Kolossus FeminizedCode: SSFkol
Optionsackage: 5 seeds

done & done...

w/ the extrema x heriebe freebie in regs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Bodhi is calling for a return on anyone who got more than 1 pack last night. Rules were 1 pack per human..... HigherMedz how many did you get?


Lol greeds a bitch


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

ah yeah this is death metal.

not cinda-rella w/ subby on background vocals.

[youtube]dbs6XxPZhCg[/youtube]
[youtube]UgnEU77kcA8&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Bro fuckin nice!! I have looked at them a hundred times. I'm going to grab a pack now for sure. How's the yeild?


I had two seeds gifted by a former member here, Beans Davis (thanks Beans if you're out there). One died right after cracking the other is what you see. Yield is around average or slightly below for an og, 3 ft. topped once/tied, I scored about 2 1/4 oz. This one is a very slow vegger, no side-growth until it's topped. I have to supercrop/tie down the main stalk so the sides can grow and catch up, and it takes forever. Real good smoke, but not any different/better than the 18 which is very good anyway.


----------



## smang (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Bodhi is calling for a return on anyone who got more than 1 pack last night. Rules were 1 pack per human..... HigherMedz how many did you get?


Where do you see this?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Ks1S5e4GOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ks1S5e4GOc[/video]


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I had two seeds gifted by a former member here, Beans Davis (thanks Beans if you're out there). One died right after cracking the other is what you see. Yield is around average or slightly below for an og, 3 ft. topped once/tied, I scored about 2 1/4 oz. This one is a very slow vegger, no side-growth until it's topped. I have to supercrop/tie down the main stalk so the sides can grow and catch up, and it takes forever. Real good smoke, but not any different/better than the 18 which is very good anyway.


Oh ok so not really what I'm looking for. Appreciate it.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Bodhi is calling for a return on anyone who got more than 1 pack last night. Rules were 1 pack per human..... HigherMedz how many did you get?


ok thanks mom


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> ok thanks mom


Lmfao.....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

so i was going 2 vist a buddy who grows outdoors, so i brought him a clone of my grapegodess. i got pulled over and had 2 EAT the clone.lol.


----------



## smang (Jul 27, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> so i was going 2 vist a buddy who grows outdoors, so i brought him a clone of my grapegodess. i got pulled over and had 2 EAT the clone.lol.


Taste good?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

it was minty


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 27, 2012)

Holy shit I hope u had something to drink with that..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Holy shit I hope u had something to drink with that..


[video=youtube;jyrl1G6MUz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyrl1G6MUz0[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Bodhi is calling for a return on anyone who got more than 1 pack last night. Rules were 1 pack per human..... HigherMedz how many did you get?



No prob at all. i got 1 pack of tigers milk and 1 pack of sunny d

wouldn't mind letting go the tigers milk


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Dude you fuckin crack me up bro!!! I'm a fuckin blaze one tonight in honor of your smart meter!
> Ur a fuckin riot. I hate the electric companies! I fuckin dnt pay my bill to the point that they have to knock on my door for a check and I just ask them how hot is it out today? Fucking miserable isn't it. To bad  fuckin pricks! It's so funny if they come and your not home by law they can't shut it off unless it looks vacant. But if someone answers and they dnt get payment then they can. So I answer and make them wait out in the heat. And answer the door with something ice cold and drink that shit with a smile on my face. Fuck them GUD!!! Smart read there fucking ass!!


i hope i can fight it.

easement is a touchy subject... even if my crib's electric is new... they still claim to own the meter (which you buy when service is upgraded).

my meter.
my house.
the problem is what now?

if an law "opt out" law isnt passed in my state... it'll spell doom for anybody not wanting a smart meter. the power company will just shut your electric off... just went through this with another utility & same thing... service will cease even though your 100% paid in full every month.

im a little worried.
im a little like FUCK, break the lab down again?
im a little not understanding why i "need" this device.

big brother always watching.

sick & scary...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Holy shit I hope u had something to drink with that..


nantucket nector lemonade.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> so i was going 2 vist a buddy who grows outdoors, so i brought him a clone of my grapegodess. i got pulled over and had 2 EAT the clone.lol.


Fuckin right on... I would have done the same thing lol.

One time I had an extra mom back when I was over zealous and thought two is better then one. Anyway my buddy was crazy and offered it to a Freind to grow it out and he would split it with us. So at 2am we go to drive it over to him in a little ass two set toyota truck no tint nothing. He has this thing on the floor between his legs and It comes up to a little over the dash. If anyone come along beside us they are going to see the damn thing. And I go to bang a u turn and give its a stick with a bad hydraulic clutch in it I mean this thing is ragged out and I stall it with a cop behind us. OMG we were freeking out. He tails us a few miles and freeks us the fuck out im like OMG I cant beleive you talked me into this we are going to jail...Fuck...and then turns into the doughnut shop no joke...we drive about a 1/2 a mile and my buddy opens his door without warning and throws the whole fucking thing out in the middle of the street it goes every ware. He says Im not eating that whole fucking thing...And I bang a u turn and we went home saying fuck what the hell were we thinking. Dumb kids.....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Fuckin right on... I would have done the same thing lol.
> 
> One time I had an extra mom back when I was over zealous and thought two is better then one. Anyway my buddy was crazy and offered it to a Freind to grow it out and he would split it with us. So at 2am we go to drive it over to him in a little ass two set toyota truck no tint nothing. He has this thing on the floor between his legs and It comes up to a little over the dash. If anyone come along beside us they are going to see the damn thing. And I go to bang a u turn and give its a stick with a bad hydraulic clutch in it I mean this thing is ragged out and I stall it with a cop behind us. OMG we were freeking out. He tails us a few miles and freeks us the fuck out im like OMG I cant beleive you talked me into this we are going to jail...Fuck...and then turns into the doughnut shop no joke...we drive about a 1/2 a mile and my buddy opens his door without warning and throws the whole fucking thing out in the middle of the street it goes every ware. He says Im not eating that whole fucking thing...And I bang a u turn and we went home saying fuck what the hell were we thinking. Dumb kids.....


lmao. ya i cant get in ANY TROUBLE or im fucked with no lube.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

earlier b4 my lunch of salad and bacon, i went 2 the garden store and got 70%neem oil concentrate for my out door. i walked in with my shirt from the tude on, says kushy LA on it lol.she asked me what i was growing i said"ummm... plants?."


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i hope i can fight it.
> 
> easement is a touchy subject... even if my crib's electric is new... they still claim to own the meter (which you buy when service is upgraded).
> 
> ...


Bro there isn't anything they can do. All they have is smart meters whare I am. As long as u dnt have any trouble ur good. They arnt watching anyone that way. They are in the biz of making money just like everyone else. They dnt care what anyone is doing as long as they get their money. Other wise they would have to make us sign a document saying what we are and are not allowed to do with their electric. Fuck I had a buddy that was growing and he would take his meter out and flip it over and run it backwards (it worked I saw it I could t Beleive it.) anyway. Three days before he got in trouble they came out and took his meter and put in a new one. In the discovery it said the informant told of his steeling technics and they came out. He should have tore down but he didn't lazy. And sure enough his back stabbing Freind turned him In to get himself off of a attempted murder charges. He beat someone up bad for $100 idiot he still got 2 years and he admited from jail he did it and appologiesed. Fucking asshole...Never liked the dude lucky me. Anyway my story is pay for what u use and dnt steel and your good. 18 years I never had trouble. Shit the electric company went back 5 years my buddy was there and said he owed like 12k for stolen electric. He claimed it bankruptcy and now years later he has a great account with them... LOL better then me LoL...fuck em...But hey safe then sorry my motto....

PS I would make sure it is the whole neighborhood not just u like with my case it was the whole hood.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> earlier b4 my lunch of salad and bacon, i went 2 the garden store and got 70%neem oil concentrate for my out door. i walked in with my shirt from the tude on, says kushy LA on it lol.she asked me what i was growing i said"ummm... plants?."


LOL were you wearing that when u got Pulled over with dat clone?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> LOL were you wearing that when u got Pulled over with dat clone?


yes, and i knew the cop cuz he arrested me last winter.....


----------



## blissfest (Jul 27, 2012)

Smart meters are cool, my electric company E-mails me my Bill every month, and I drive over and give em cash. I would rather have that than some dipshit meter reader snoopin around my property.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

dinafem og=full blown male. just pulled him.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2012)

Lmao..seems its common to get a male out of FEMs now


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lmao..seems its common to get a male out of FEMs now


thats why im buying regs only, dinafem og=freebie=waste of time


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 27, 2012)

Those smart meters save you money from what my friends have told me.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 27, 2012)

i got one of those letters a few months back, they wanted to change my natural gas meter...the letter had a number to call to set up an appointment...i never called...haven't heard from them again....yet anyway.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

i did a little research.

& you?

a) smart meters collect data
b) smart meters emit radiation
c) smart meter installation has resulted in small amount of house fires at the meter not related to the install
d) smart meters can tell exactly what device you turn on by its frequency !
e) grow ops have been busted by crunching smart meter data
f) smart meters can offer more than clues to your daily activity, like tell the cops your in the house cause the tv is on
g) smart meter data is sold & used to brand you 
h) smart meters have been hacked for data !
i) smart meters are to replace perfectly functioning mechanical meters for no reason
j) a %age of the population is electromagnetically sensitive & smart meters fuck with them
k) have been thought to cause headache, nausia (spell) , disorientation, and more
l) smart meters have many times = higher electric bills
m) the consumer has been paying for the smart meter for years in the form of fees
n) you pay fees for years but cant opt out & if you do they charge you more fees (one time and monthly) in many cases
o) o = oppression of rights
p) smart meters can be turned off remotely ...speaks to data hacking
q) smart meters will tell the electric co. when to charge you more during the day
r) smart meters are a form of control... baby want the electric ba-ba today? better not say bad things about the government.
s) these devices are NOT more efficient like they claim
t) smart meters are made in china (ah yeah no fucking thanks)
u) smart meters put meter readers out of work
v) smart meters next to eachother (like multiple units mounted near eachother) emit more radiation
w) smart meters are being installed in your home backed by government grants... say what ! for massive profit utility companys?
x) smart meters arent smart they're monitoring devices
y) smart meter networks are subject to crashes & virus
z) ah... i might be forced to have one. ahem. america is not iran? or china? or is it?

let you guys have those guns... one minute its freedom... next its no issue.

some of y'all weird imo.

^ still luvs u though

like a retarded brother 

[youtube]6BcVdkgY9ZQ[/youtube]


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 27, 2012)

I think Males have always happened in fems? Idk
I think mohan ram said there is a better than 1% chance
Dutch passion,the first commercial fem seed sellers say thiers are only 95%+ female.

Guess that could also refer to dual sex plants....


----------



## blissfest (Jul 27, 2012)

My meter is outside and I or anyone else needs to read it, so is it a "smart meter"?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

thought this would speak to you cause its close to home :

"In central Ohio, law enforcement officials file as many as 60 subpoenas each month for energy use records of people suspected in indoor marijuana growing operations. It seems that most of the residences with indoor pot growing operations are in quit neighborhoods without much traffic."

just talked with my little bro his house has it outside.

mine = in the lab
nice. 

& no... its never read like you would think. the data is collected & most likely never crunched like somebody noted. 

still...

===> how do they catch grow ops if its never crunched? : http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/8347690-smart-meters-help-cops-identify-and-bust-indoor-marijuana-growing-operations

its all digital on wi-fi networks ...data collected many many times a day... like every several minutes.

google smart meter pot bust... see for yourself.


----------



## cerberus (Jul 27, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Bro there isn't anything they can do. All they have is smart meters whare I am. As long as u dnt have any trouble ur good. They arnt watching anyone that way. They are in the biz of making money just like everyone else. They dnt care what anyone is doing as long as they get their money. Other wise they would have to make us sign a document saying what we are and are not allowed to do with their electric. Fuck I had a buddy that was growing and he would take his meter out and flip it over and run it backwards (it worked I saw it I could t Beleive it.) anyway. Three days before he got in trouble they came out and took his meter and put in a new one. In the discovery it said the informant told of his steeling technics and they came out. He should have tore down but he didn't lazy. And sure enough his back stabbing Freind turned him In to get himself off of a attempted murder charges. He beat someone up bad for $100 idiot he still got 2 years and he admited from jail he did it and appologiesed. Fucking asshole...Never liked the dude lucky me. Anyway my story is pay for what u use and dnt steel and your good. 18 years I never had trouble. Shit the electric company went back 5 years my buddy was there and said he owed like 12k for stolen electric. He claimed it bankruptcy and now years later he has a great account with them... LOL better then me LoL...fuck em...But hey safe then sorry my motto....
> 
> PS I would make sure it is the whole neighborhood not just u like with my case it was the whole hood.


this is the truth meng.

@gudkarma
i wouldn't sweat it, and frankly even if ya did, it would be like sweat'n the HA's opening up shop next dorr, aint shit ya gonna be able to do about it anyways, dig?

and they all came in up heya to and it didn't fuck anybody's swerve, they like our cake too.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

Have you heard about the new "smart meters" that are being installed in homes all across America? Under the guise of "reducing greenhouse gas emissions" and "reducing energy bills", utility companies all over the United States are forcing tens of millions of American families to accept sophisticated surveillance devices in their homes. Currently, approximately 9 percent of all electric meters in the U.S. have been converted over to smart meters. It is being projected that by 2012, the number of smart meters in use will rise to 52 million, and the federal government is spending a lot of money to help get these installed everywhere. Eventually the goal is to have these smart meters in *all* of our homes and if that ever happened there would essentially be no more privacy. Once installed, a smart meter monitors your home every single minute of every single day and it transmits very sophisticated data about your personal behavior back to the utility company.

For example, smart meters are already being used by police to bust marijuana growers.

It is also feared that insurance companies, credit agencies, lawyers, marketing firms and even criminals will be able to get their hands on this data as well.


Smart meters can help police bust indoor marijuana growing operations. It does so because the smart meters provide highly detailed energy use data, that could be used in real time surveillance of neighborhoods, communities, cities and eventually the nation's entire electrical grid.
In central Ohio, law enforcement officials file as many as 60 subpoenas each month for energy use records of people suspected in indoor marijuana growing operations. It seems that most of the residences with indoor pot growing operations are in quit neighborhoods without much traffic.
HOW COPS USE SMART METER TECHNOLOGY IS INTERESTING
According to Drug Enforcement Agency, the subpena is only "one tool" used to catch illegal grow house operations. What typically happens is that police may recieve a tip of suspicous activity and undercover officers might not find anything illegal during a routine surveillance of the suspect's residence. So then "utility consumption records" can be sought which could be one indicator police use to get 'probable cause' to go search the place. (google cut an paste)


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

im curious as to how many people in this thread have them on their cribs?

<1000w?
>1000w?

im already planning to flip flop my space to keep my usage very consistent w/o a 12 hour spike.

im 2632w (in flower 2000w/veg 632w) + serveral hundred more here & there 

i'll throw a 250w MH on a single seedling , swear it.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im curious as to how many people in this thread have them on their cribs?
> 
> <1000w?
> >1000w?
> ...


if u get a flip box u can run 2 hood with one ballest and have energy used all the time at the same rate http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/powerbox-two-light-flipbox-p-2809.html


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

hmmm... that box has potential.
& so do tents cause my space is a huge flower room really. 

im not gonna worry. 
but my area is heavy duty nitty gritty. 
over here, the need to always plan & prepare & think about one's living environment is paramount cause pigs they here. the swine i can see & smell from my window ...the grit be here, there, and everywhere.

id love to live on a farm... in the boonies... on an island.
^island, yep, surfs up! ...even from the jungle concrete where the chickhead ho's , savvy lions , and gorilla killaz roam.

nevertheless, pigs cant stop me. electric company too.
wondering what cali farmers are doing to circumvent & take back control...


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone should challenge the right to get a search warrant or subpoenas due to the fact that they could be doing anything inside the house (that is legal, they don't know), as well as they could be growing legitimate plants (tomatoes, peppers, whatever). Its the same reason that it is against the law to obtain a search warrant when a helicopter sees a house glowing red on it's radar because it could be due to other things, that are legal. I'm searching for the article but this ruling was made in 2009, I believe after houses had been raided forever due to infrared technology. I think the same principle applies with electricity use.

Sounds like this is the next step for the government, till someone challenges them. 




400wattsallday said:


> Have you heard about the new "smart meters" that are being installed in homes all across America? Under the guise of "reducing greenhouse gas emissions" and "reducing energy bills", utility companies all over the United States are forcing tens of millions of American families to accept sophisticated surveillance devices in their homes. Currently, approximately 9 percent of all electric meters in the U.S. have been converted over to smart meters. It is being projected that by 2012, the number of smart meters in use will rise to 52 million, and the federal government is spending a lot of money to help get these installed everywhere. Eventually the goal is to have these smart meters in *all* of our homes and if that ever happened there would essentially be no more privacy. Once installed, a smart meter monitors your home every single minute of every single day and it transmits very sophisticated data about your personal behavior back to the utility company.
> 
> For example, smart meters are already being used by police to bust marijuana growers.
> 
> ...


----------



## blissfest (Jul 27, 2012)

They like taking the fun out of everything, 

too bad they cant prove MJ is dangerous, and their Sched 1 class is a fucking joke, and people are sick of their lies. They are real close to losing this war


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

blissfest said:


> They like taking the fun out of everything,
> 
> too bad they cant prove MJ is dangerous, and their Sched 1 class is a fucking joke, and people are sick of their lies. They are real close to losing this war


it makes no sense 2 me, but what do i know. im just some guy that gets high.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 27, 2012)

Cigarettes should be sched 1 and Alcohol should be sched 2, 

MJ sched 3 at the worst or completly legal.

Too bad for them all those people they brainwashed 60 years ago with "Reefer Madness" are dying off by the minute.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a smart meter put on a few months ago. I have not seen an increase in cost on my bill, and I've been running the a/c for myself and for the plants a lot more lately. 
The only thing about it that I see is that all the information can be brought up on a computer in a few seconds. Though, there's probably not much to worry about, my neighbor who doesn't grow for sure had a way higher bill than I so I don't know if they can just look and tell you're growing from just that. What if you're growing mass amounts of indoor fruits/vegetables for the pending apocalypse?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 27, 2012)

so, this is how a police state style government is born. lol god help our children..... they wont be able to pull pud or have a descent shit without someone knowing about it.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

well my babys just made childrens... two little bodhi nl#5 x tok in coco.

< 24hrs nice!

sweet seeds green poison still toweling it. 
i've been having germ issues with this company & its starting to turn me off.
they do have superb customer service but one must keep the packaging as it has a batch # & date for which they ask.

my bigfoot went 1 for 3...
my double white went 2 for 6...

dizzle c99 goes 4 for 4
bodhi (above) goes 6 for 6

p.s. if i was pork chopin you the dizzle forget it. 
you late on the flow, im keeping all 30 beanz.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 27, 2012)

Hahaha Gud. Nothin like spendin more than a hundred bucks on a pack of seeds just to see them lie lifeless inbetween the towels. Only Kleenex Viva for my babies. New boiled water jiffy pre soak bath in action before they hit the dome.

I'm fresh outta solo cups or most of mine would be already in dirt. I always transfer straight to ocean forest cuz that shit don't burn like every thread on RIU says it does. I have more seedlings now than I have in a long time, possibly ever. Was contemplating ordering a Blackstar:







The 500W- 168 individual 3W LED Diodes. Would be cool to wedge beside my Hood that burns the Ushio 600w HPS bulb. Unsure if I'm gonna pull the trigger.
Just emptied my last jar, so I'm fresh out till things get moving along again. This Blackstar has had my attention for a while. Not sure if I wanna spend the $530 tho.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

i'd love to have 2 of these : http://www.kessil.com/products/h350_led_grow_light.php


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 27, 2012)

The Dark Side of Smart Meters

[video=youtube;FLeCTaSG2-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLeCTaSG2-U&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

i have a buddy running one of them big 1.5footby3foot leds with fans built in and all that jazz, and my plants look way better then his. i know thats not really enuff 2 have a real good comparison.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 27, 2012)

The Kessils look cool. Way expensive tho, I think the Blackstar is more bang for the buck. I've seen good results from Blackstar grows online or I wouldn't even consider it. I'd be using it as supplemental light, and if it goes well, pick up a couple more.

This one dude in the TGA forum grew an Apollo13 with a huge football cola using only a blackstar and a couple other medium yielding plants sitting side by side. Was impressed. Another dude on RIU named WeJuana has an impressive LED thread. Never considered LED really until recently, but like I said, only as supplemental. I could never give up the Ushios.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The Kessils look cool. Way expensive tho, I think the Blackstar is more bang for the buck. I've seen good results from Blackstar grows online or I wouldn't even consider it. I'd be using it as supplemental light, and if it goes well, pick up a couple more.
> 
> This one dude in the TGA forum grew an Apollo13 with a huge football cola using only a blackstar and a couple other medium yielding plants sitting side by side. Was impressed. Another dude on RIU named WeJuana has an impressive LED thread. Never considered LED really until recently, but like I said, only as supplemental. I could never give up the Ushios.


i think im going 2 pick up that yeild master 2 and a lumitek 600 for my birth day


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2012)

I have Kessil Sativa grow finishing up. Light works great - I just need to get a good growing system.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 27, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i think im going 2 pick up that yeild master 2 and a lumitek 600 for my birth day


Here's a combo. If you shop around more you can get both cheaper. I got my last lumatek 600 and that same hood for about $250 including the Ushio Super HPS bulb.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

lol starting at 1:10
Anyone want to play tarzan with me and take some pictures? I have some even better ideas for later on.
[video=youtube;CVF0mCtNAEw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVF0mCtNAEw[/video]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Here's a combo. If you shop around more you can get both cheaper. I got my last lumatek 600 and that same hood for about $250 including the Ushio Super HPS bulb.


karmas a bitch gave me a link 2 a site and i priced it out at 220$+25shiping for hood and ballast. thanks again karma. im def going with the yeild master 2 cuz i want some monster dank.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

after some wine... let's talk about your "better ideas for later" 

classic! 
man, i hope the tsi fly dont get you arnold.

*

be great to add led for extra (suppliment) lighting.
in my lab taking 400w off the 1st tray for a blackstar or kessil would be fat.

2 kessil = 180w

those blackstar i see on ebay all the time. if you rec. it must be good.

even veg... love to have one or two. 
something potent for 4x4 (3x3 min) of space & < 250w


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 27, 2012)

KD goodness starts @ 1:54 (ish)

better than wine, id make arnold listen to metal , watch surf vids , & smoke trees !

what you smoking on willis?

[youtube]loi1R31qys8&feature=g-vrec[/youtube]
[youtube]NYww-y8j71s&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 27, 2012)

Wanna see something ridiculous? 

Check out the new Sunpulse LED Orbiter http://sunpulselamps.com/Orbiter_P24K.html

Looks crazy. 8 Chip System, Plasma Light Center Piece, Spinning propulsion system. Whack!

Ohh and --->"custom-made by life scientists"

Gud you put me in the mood.

<span style="font-family: arial"><font color="#4b0082">[video=youtube;ghLKkOaxn-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghLKkOaxn-M[/video]


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm... So now what I have to do is mask the frequency of my ballast's. I already do a 12 split. I also have grey box timerS staggering my usage making it all over the place. I also change this often. So to be safe. Ya you can't go around with a crazy bill on a 1 bedroom aprtment. But I do Beleive if your settled in and u dnt do anything stupid ur good. Ur a needle in a hay stack but it is scary. And I do not intend to take this lightly.

I could set up a inverter with a battery bank and use a AC moter to keep the batteries charged with a alternator. All they would see is AC motor running. That can't be illegal. And with digi's it shouldn't be to difficult sense I've done this already with a magnetic 1k MH. Forget about it if I do LED's or maybe all induction lamps. Frequency's are Totaly different the HID. 

I bet things can be masked with adapters. Ware there is a will there is a way. Just thinking out loud spitting ideas..snowballing....


----------



## guwall (Jul 27, 2012)

Ace of Spades
DAY 35












Pure Kush x Uzbekistani hashplant
DAY 35












Sunshine daydream
(Kush Muffin pheno lol)
DAY 35







LEFT: GDP
MIDDLE: Blk Afghani x 88 G13/hp, Tiger's Milk, Jackpot Royale
MID RIGHT: clones of everything in flower room
TRAY: GGG testers GrapeStomper crosses







Garden profile


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 27, 2012)

whats the sunshinedaydream smell like guwall, is it buttery dank goodness?


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 28, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Here is my collection of Bodhi so far.
> 
> Been a bit busy...latly


ho ly sh it
damn dude


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

HARVEST - Day 1

GDP (no stretch pheno)


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

C-99


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 28, 2012)

Took the Arctic Fallout down yesterday. Started at like three in the afternoon and finished up around midnight:


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

just ordered a new bong. i went with the mad scientist v2, upgraded percolator and an octopus precooler/percolator. then i picked up a cheaper black leaf perc bong for a buddy of mine who just bought a house, gonna be a house warming gift for him.


ItemSkuQtySubtotal*Black Leaf - 3-arm Perc Ice Bong with Ashcatcher - Green*ND-GPER-40-371$66.50*Molino Mad Scientist V2*MOL-PBS-0021$109.50*Removable "Honey Comb" 7-arm Tree Percolator*PBA-10311$32.50*Black Leaf - Octopus Precooler - 6-arm Tree Perc - 18.8mm*ND-GF-1111$39.95Subtotal$248.45 Shipping & Handling$40.81 *Grand Total**$289.26* 


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

great work as always Medz. is that GDP seeds GDP? cuz it looks dam near identical to the GDP i ran from GDP seeds.

dam JJ, thats a long work day. lovin the new avatar lol.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 28, 2012)

LOl

I got the ban hammer At Canna Collective.
Either for tellng folks that he didnt pay for his Nev grail kushes, or Cause his Fake DrGT G13 autions or Helping folks find Nevs Grial stuff.
Hope I pissed MrDJ5k off....


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> LOl
> 
> I got the ban hammer At Canna Collective.
> Either for tellng folks that he didnt pay for his Nev grail kushes, or Cause his Fake DrGT G13 autions or Helping folks find Nevs Grial stuff.


lol. so many people get banned for doin the right thing....then you got people runnin around talkin shit and breakin rules and no ban....gotta love it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> great work as always Medz. is that GDP seeds GDP? cuz it looks dam near identical to the GDP i ran from GDP seeds.
> 
> dam JJ, thats a long work day. lovin the new avatar lol.



thanks bro...hoping to get a good camera in time for the rest of my harvest, bcuz these pics aren't doing them justice atall...

yes it's from GDP Seeds...this is the most indica dom pheno, have 6 more to cut over next couple days


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam JJ, thats a long work day. lovin the new avatar lol.


Thank you sir! She's something else ain't she.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> thanks bro...hoping to get a good camera in time for the rest of my harvest, bcuz these pics aren't doing them justice atall...
> 
> yes it's from GDP Seeds...this is the most indica dom pheno, have 6 more to cut over next couple days


sweet. i can't wait to run it again. it tasted like cotton candy and was a VERY narcotic high.

mine had literally no stretch, and didn't yield for shit. next time, i'm going to veg it much much longer.

not sure what camera you have, but those pics are turnin out pretty dam good.



JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Thank you sir! She's something else ain't she.


lol yeah for sure.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> sweet. i can't wait to run it again. it tasted like cotton candy and was a VERY narcotic high.
> 
> mine had literally no stretch, and didn't yield for shit. next time, i'm going to veg it much much longer.
> 
> ...


def suggest running it again...this one is my least favorite of the 7 in the scent department...this has a nice candy flavor, but the more sativa leaning a pheno you get the smell is sweeter

they do pre-veg like crazy...my moms never left veg room and look like their 3 weeks in flower

the lame camera i'm using is a Panasonic DMC-TZ5...getting a Nikon D3200 soon tho...


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

yeah the scent on mine wasn't too great, really couldn't pick up any smell...but dam the flavor was potent, and great. i plan on runnin the rest of mine after i run a couple of these old tga strains...want to run the tga cuz some of the seeds are gettin close to being 10 years old.

nice choice on the 3200. should make for some nice shots. since i got my t3i i've been out shooting almost every day, i'm addicted lol. my close up/macro skills aren't too hot yet, gotta get a better tripod and a remote shutter trigger.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

can't wait to try them...and yea u should pop those beans, but how u had em stored? cuz that's a long time

yip, when i get that camera i'm gonna test out my macro skills too...best i've seen online is Koma on youtube


----------



## cerberus (Jul 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im curious as to how many people in this thread have them on their cribs?
> 
> <1000w?
> >1000w?
> ...


i got one, and my lab runs 9K in lights, not including A/C, fans, dehuey's, pumps, etc..

i do run flip-flop and my meter is as solid as ANT's beats


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> can't wait to try them...and yea u should pop those beans, but how u had em stored? cuz that's a long time
> 
> yip, when i get that camera i'm gonna test out my macro skills too...best i've seen online is Koma on youtube


i store em in perfume sample vials with desiccant...i'm not worried about how i've stored them since i got them...its how whoever had them before me had them stored. the way mine are stored, beans would last 30+ years no problem. but if someone just had the pack sitting on a shelf or something in a zip lock bag for a few years before i got em, well then they may not be germing...

Koma, haven't seen any of his stuff, i'll have to check him out. i'm rentin some lenses Monday from borrowlenses.com, they'll be here Tuesday...then i'll really see how bad i can fuck some shots up lol.


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah the scent on mine wasn't too great, really couldn't pick up any smell...but dam the flavor was potent, and great. i plan on runnin the rest of mine after i run a couple of these old tga strains...want to run the tga cuz some of the seeds are gettin close to being 10 years old.
> 
> nice choice on the 3200. should make for some nice shots. since i got my t3i i've been out shooting almost every day, i'm addicted lol. my close up/macro skills aren't too hot yet, gotta get a better tripod and a remote shutter trigger.


i know you might of seen these,but i just got two of them,very nice additions.>>> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/speedlite_flash_lineup/speedlite_270ex_ii
i was goona ask what kind of lighting people use.

i been looking at that 18-135 lens>>> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is_stm


im still perfecting my photo room,with light postion/reflection.
canon rebel t3,i got the t3i but she is still in the box,until i get a better take on things.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

Sup Cerberus good to see you

My buddy that told me the smart meter saves him money,runs 15k in lights,lives in Cali. And says it saves him $1000 a month.

Whats up genuity. Before that piece of shit batman disappeared he posted up a link for lighting to use with pics. Here I'll find the link


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

This is one of his videos...most of his old videos aren't up anymore tho
he's a master at super topping

http:[video=youtube;qtVfTdQH39c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVfTdQH39c&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

genuity said:


> i know you might of seen these,but i just got two of them,very nice additions.>>> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/speedlite_flash_lineup/speedlite_270ex_ii
> i was goona ask what kind of lighting people use.
> 
> i been looking at that 18-135 lens>>> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is_stm
> ...


i have some work lights on stands that i use for background lighting, then i have a cheap ass slave flash from eBay (speedlite is on my wishlist) and this ring flash...which works real nice.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200740125440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

i've also been lookin at the 18-135...not the STM though. as far as i can see, the only difference in the two is the STM does auto focus while shooting video with the T4i.

i'll be renting the 18-135 IS and 18-200 IS monday to see which i like better, i need a good walk around lens, the 18-55 kit lens just doesn't zoom enough for me out here in the stix. also gonna rent the 65mm 1-5x macro, 100mm L macro, 100-400 L with the 1.4x and 2x extenders.  cant wait....maybe the new L series fisheye lens too.


----------



## cerberus (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks meng, its been a bit, but i lurk.

i can't say that shit saved me any money, but it aint caused any troubles either. I am still going to do my whole veg in inductives, and maybe inductives and low watt MH's for my TLO room (too cheap to not try!), but i will ALWAYS run the HOGS (K'S) for my water room


don't be mistaken, i am paranoid as hell mengs! I used to run in the H/V/A/C circ's back in the day, and had a run in with all kinds of feds for a phone in BBS, back in the 90's, so my shit is always on high look. these smart meters are just $ savers for the elec Co.'s less people getting out of cars to read meters, less people on pay roll, less hours paid.. they aint lookin to bust their best customers.. they be lookin to cut their employees.. :/

we are the elec co bitches, they will keep us around just to mushroom stamps our faces once in a while..



anyone else gettin a hike in their rates? ours is scheduled in like a year or some sheet..

greed's like a pistol it sucks, when it aint mine


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

lol yeah man, the elec co's love us growers, we use a shitload of juice....making them more money. but the elec co's arent the only ones that will have access to the info..

i would let them install one if they just came and did it...but i'm too lazy to call and make an appt lol. fuck em.

yeah, i got a letter a while back, said to expect a slight increase in service rates....which they also did to me last summer..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> def suggest running it again...this one is my least favorite of the 7 in the scent department...this has a nice candy flavor, but the more sativa leaning a pheno you get the smell is sweeter
> 
> they do pre-veg like crazy...my moms never left veg room and look like their 3 weeks in flower
> 
> the lame camera i'm using is a Panasonic DMC-TZ5...getting a Nikon D3200 soon tho...


Thats funny cuz i just upgraded to my Nikon D3000 from a Panasonic TZ5, lol.. the blue one.
Had a Panasonic GF2 as well... Panasonics top of the line mirrorless Slr.. Nothing beats a Nikon Slr tho.. nothing.


----------



## cerberus (Jul 28, 2012)

i did the same thing, ignore the shit and it goes away.. WRRONG!

they showed up like 3 months later and had the meter in hand. said your power will be off for 5 seconds. i said "bitch!, this is my crib back up!" he said call the pow co.. they said "listen ya little bitch, we either put this shit on yo pad, or we are cutting your bitch ass off!, yeah motha fucka, how you gonna keep paying on that boat and whip with no juice?! yeah bitch!".. and i said, yo, i'm sorry meng..

and all has been good since, i know my place..

i be shutting up, but when they be gone, i be talking again..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

here's what i'll be tryin to do, except with my plants/buds, when i get the 65mm macro...but...my hand is anything but steady, so i don't have high hopes for it lol.

[video=youtube;o676MX9L-Wg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o676MX9L-Wg[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

^ interesting.

if you listen to everybody w/o researching yourself you wind up with people relating things like heat mats dont work ...when a heat mat absolutely cut three days off my rooting time w/ dome & tray set up.

e$ko, he so stupid for advising me to heat mat it.

id rather hear it from people in cali... where grow ops are plentiful & growers have experience w/ this electronic monitoring device.

no worries. 
i see you take the precaution of flip flop'n... which is all i need to know.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

cerberus said:


> i did the same thing, ignore the shit and it goes away.. WRRONG!
> 
> they showed up like 3 months later and had the meter in hand. said your power will be off for 5 seconds. i said "bitch!, this is my crib back up!" he said call the pow co.. they said "listen ya little bitch, we either put this shit on yo pad, or we are cutting your bitch ass off!, yeah motha fucka, how you gonna keep paying on that boat and whip with no juice?! yeah bitch!".. and i said, yo, i'm sorry meng..
> 
> ...


lol. yeah, i'm sure that will happen to me too, but i'm cool with that. yeah, please, just show up with the meter and hook it up so i dont have to do anything. i'm legal so i dont care if they know i'm growing or not...i've had the cops here before, they know the deal..

"i be shutting up, but when they be gone, i be talking again.." lmao i love that line, makes me laugh every time.


----------



## cerberus (Jul 28, 2012)

oh yah bro. i take all kinds of precautions.. 

i am para noid yo!

im in maine, we got a MMJ law on the books too, so take that shit in to thought as well, makes the S&S harder for the po-po's.

do the read'n man, check that shit for your self, don't rely on some ass hole on the interweb to tell me shit, thos mother fuckers are stooo pid yo..

anyways that uses forums is kinds moronish, like semi retarded, you know a sort bus to regualr school kinda kid..



@CMT yeah meng, i'm legal too, so that makes a whole fucking world of diff. when i went to the good side, my whole fucking life got betta..

cept for my addiction to whores and bitches.. god damn that shit kills me everytime


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

if i had the loot...i'd switch 60% of my lamps to LEDs like kessil.

4 trays... alternate every tray : led , hid, led, & finish with hid

id cut nearly 1000w off my 12/12 usage & a bunch of heat too.

you'd think dudes that been on lock be smarter.
you know what they say? : better you than me : that's how i roll cause that's how they roll.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

cerberus said:


> @CMT yeah meng, i'm legal too, so that makes a whole fucking world of diff. when i went to the good side, my whole fucking life got betta..
> 
> cept for my addiction to whores and bitches.. god damn that shit kills me everytime


lmao. nice. send some of them whores my way...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

Can't find the link....

Yo drank do u have a link for the back lighting for photos.


----------



## cerberus (Jul 28, 2012)

i swear to god, i was always supa skecth about driving with weight, i watched every car that drove by, like i was on the LOOK out, shit was like back in the day in FL-A, wait'n on the slow creeper, with his finga on a heater, cept i was always peep'n for the PD.. and then snap, some politicin kids went up and made me legit  saw my dark snoopy days all gone..

NOPE!

WRONG!

now i end up creep'n with the bitches that get ya in a fist fight outside a bar. motha fucka thinks hes taking the bitch i just spent a grip on gettin her drunk home with him, just cuz she grabbed his junk?!

SNAP! i'm talking to LEO's all over again.. they be like, "you just being handcuffed, dontcha ya?"

you can have those bitches... unless i'm drunk and packing a pudgy, then we gonna throw down over that whore.. 

i'm a window licker, true story


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

Flipping my dirty sanchezs today. And some deep bubbaXsunsour, a Jaffa, some blue dreams, and 707

Heres the deep bubbaXsunsour


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

When my a/c went out I had to chop one of my gage testers(chemdawgXmendo) it got fried. It was at week 6. Just smoked some. It's straight fire. Now I really can't wait for the ones I'm about to take down. Or the gang on cuts I just transplanted.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

even now that i'm legal i still creep...watch out for cops, all that shit...my buddy and i used to drive around and smoke back in the day...watchin out is just a habit i cant break.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> When my a/c went out I had to chop one of my gage testers(chemdawgXmendo) it got fried. It was at week 6. Just smoked some. It's straight fire. Now I really can't wait for the ones I'm about to take down. Or the gang on cuts I just transplanted.


that sucks...but thats awesome that its still fire. i've never chopped one that early.

chem x mendo sounds fucking great...i hope that one gets released.


----------



## guwall (Jul 28, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> whats the sunshinedaydream smell like guwall, is it buttery dank goodness?


I just _had_ to take a photo of that plant. 
I was swingin' my ass around and knocked into the sunshine daydream. All of the sudden, the room filled with the most pungent fragrances.
So I gripped a sugar lear and gave her a rubdown. After heating it between my fingers, I lifted it to my nostrils. Before it arrived, I noticed a sweetness similar to the crushed skittles scent of the Ace of Spades. Before that lingered too long, I was overteken by an earthy kushyness that seemed to have endless depth. Only then to be finished off with a doughy, yeasty, fresh muffins out of the oven enveloping aroma.... REALLLY REALLLY a treat for the senses.

I think I'm in love


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> that sucks...but thats awesome that its still fire. i've never chopped one that early.
> 
> chem x mendo sounds fucking great...i hope that one gets released.


Yeah honestly this grow started shitty then looked great then back to shitty. Just one of those runs that happens every once in a while. It was shitty I went out of town for the day. Lost the keys. All the dealerships were closed. Had to spend the day outta town. Came home a/c was fucked. By then it was the weekend. Shitty stroke of luck. 

The gage testers are fire for sure. But I had bad germ rates(I wasn't the only one either). And they seem pretty finnicky so I don't think they are for beginners. I've got cuts ready to go soon too.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

just checked on the floater beans...the one that cracked that's in paper towel still hasn't shot out a root tip....sadly, looks like its just gonna rot in there and not do anything else. the other one hasn't cracked yet...not lookin too good....but i'll stick with em for weeks and weeks to make sure.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

guwall said:


> I just _had_ to take a photo of that plant.
> I was swingin' my ass around and knocked into the sunshine daydream. All of the sudden, the room filled with the most pungent fragrances.
> So I gripped a sugar lear and gave her a rubdown. After heating it between my fingers, I lifted it to my nostrils. Before it arrived, I noticed a sweetness similar to the crushed skittles scent of the Ace of Spades. Before that lingered too long, I was overteken by an earthy kushyness that seemed to have endless depth. Only then to be finished off with a doughy, yeasty, fresh muffins out of the oven enveloping aroma.... REALLLY REALLLY a treat for the senses.
> 
> I think I'm in love


you should be a writer for food network, lol. omg that sounds sound dank, i cant wait 2 run my pack of sunnyd. its looking like some fire guwall. i cant wait 2 see the finished product as im sure u are 2


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> just checked on the floater beans...the one that cracked that's in paper towel still hasn't shot out a root tip....sadly, looks like its just gonna rot in there and not do anything else. the other one hasn't cracked yet...not lookin too good....but i'll stick with em for weeks and weeks to make sure.


that sucks man, whatever tho its not like U dont have gear cmt.....lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRqHQ1dFyI8


----------



## guwall (Jul 28, 2012)

Great saturday morning music, gracias amigo


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

Scarhole you were asking which Ortega was used in the dirty Sanchez I have running. It's the mr.nice seeds version.


----------



## steampick (Jul 28, 2012)

*

*


> a doughy, yeasty, fresh muffins out of the oven enveloping aroma



Ha, you're starting to sound like Bodhi himself, Guwall. I'm not sure that's a good thing. Here's a few of his more ridiculous descriptions:

_muted chai spices,incense, melon, star fruit,_

What the fuck is a "Star fruit." Never saw any at my grocery store.

_pineapple, and chemmy oldspice pirate sweat_
Uh, okay I guess.

_tree fruit and musk aroma_
Again, what the hell is "tree fruit"? Orange, apple, and banana wouldall fall under that category as well as countless others.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

hey KAB, I have a few of those grow bags... you like? or more just to house the testers you run? any complaints?


can't wait to see these ladies in full on glory mode


----------



## smang (Jul 28, 2012)

steampick said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried Star fruit?
One of my favorite fruits haha.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRqHQ1dFyI8



Love me some SOJA~!

[video=youtube;4IshazvspKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IshazvspKI[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> that sucks man, whatever tho its not like U dont have gear cmt.....lol.


lol oh yeah, plenty more to pop...just sucks when one so rare doesn't pop. but i did have a strain, forget what it was now, that sat in paper towel for 3 weeks with no action...then i just stopped checking on it, kinda forgot about it and then about a month after that, i went to throw it out and there were rotted sprouts in there..

i'm thinking either Hash queen or Valencia next..


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

delicious & yummy & beats down the cotton mouth like oj 
(not the murderer but the juice & not the running back named juice on the bills but the liquid).

star fruit = la carambola

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carambola


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol oh yeah, plenty more to pop...just sucks when one so rare doesn't pop. but i did have a strain, forget what it was now, that sat in paper towel for 3 weeks with no action...then i just stopped checking on it, kinda forgot about it and then about a month after that, i went to throw it out and there were rotted sprouts in there..
> 
> i'm thinking either Hash queen or Valencia next..


mmmmm. hash queen sounds good , hashplantXspace queen?


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

so yummy. 
just a pain with that skin. 
nothing a paring knife cant handle though.
bodhi's descriptions are awesome imo... 100x better than most... & they're (thought) provocative.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Can't find the link....
> 
> Yo drank do u have a link for the back lighting for photos.


u talking bout this? http://www.onecall.com/product/ProMaster/SystemPRO-Basic/Lighting-Kit/_/R-95455


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

......... damn son! that's what you use to take your pics??


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> hey KAB, I have a few of those grow bags... you like? or more just to house the testers you run? any complaints?
> 
> 
> can't wait to see these ladies in full on glory mode


I've used grow bags for ever. I like em cuz they're cheap,use em once and toss em,no cleaning pots. But they do have some shitty points. Like if u hit the edge of one while watering they fold over and the water hits the floor. The rip when move em if you're not careful. 
Been wanting to make the switch to smart pots. Just ain't done it yet.

Yep drank that's the one thanks. I saved it now


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've used grow bags for ever. I like em cuz they're cheap,use em once and toss em,no cleaning pots. But they do have some shitty points. Like if u hit the edge of one while watering they fold over and the water hits the floor. The rip when move em if you're not careful.
> Been wanting to make the switch to smart pots. Just ain't done it yet.
> 
> Yep drank that's the one thanks. I saved it now


i have the same problem water hit the edge of the bag and spills over, what size bags u floewr in karma?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

3 gallons. I yield 2-4 oz on avg per plant. With very little veg time.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've used grow bags for ever. I like em cuz they're cheap,use em once and toss em,no cleaning pots. But they do have some shitty points. Like if u hit the edge of one while watering they fold over and the water hits the floor. The rip when move em if you're not careful.
> Been wanting to make the switch to smart pots. Just ain't done it yet.



thank you kindly!

I have had a bakers dozen sitting in the corner for the better part of a year..(gift).. just never used. probably just leave them there for a rainy day experiment


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

my veg tent this morning looking green i have 2 kandykush, 2 dna sleestackXskunk, 3 ma blue dream, and one "grapedodess clone" in dwc, second pic i had the air pump short out last night (the black one) all good now, the new one is 2 channels, X2 the bubbles


----------



## steampick (Jul 28, 2012)

> bodhi's descriptions are awesome imo


I like them too compared to most and he does put his heart into them, but sometimes it seems a bit too many adjectives in a row. But thanks for clearing up the Star fruit thing. I honestly had never heard of it. Now, what about "tree fruit"? "Pirate sweat" is another good one.


----------



## Bigbucks (Jul 28, 2012)

Heads up for anyone running 303 seeds Snow Goddess, 1st true herm I have ever had (50%female flowers : 50%male flowers) I noticed it day 12 of flower. I have two more that just went into flower and they are all very hempy. Super tall, huge internode space, minimal side branching. Unless you are desperate for some CBD and like taking chances I recommend running something else.


----------



## smang (Jul 28, 2012)

Any light leaks or anything that could have caused this?


----------



## Bigbucks (Jul 28, 2012)

Nope, room is solid and it is in among at least a dozen other strains


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Scarhole you were asking which Ortega was used in the dirty Sanchez I have running. It's the mr.nice seeds version.


As far as I can tell their is no Ortega in MNS "Ortega"
Its 2 old ass NL from nev mixed. 2x5
Ive asked everyone, shanti , Nevs man,Ortega seeker, Morphote, big herb An many more.
no one can explain the strains name..
neville has said many times his NL didn't come from Ortega, (Seattle Greg & Indian Jim provided it)

The only way I could see it having Ortega in it is nev liked to mix maple leaf indica from Ortega with nl2 to make a plant called "AfganT" this was uses in his super skunk an others. Maybe the nl2 line had MLi in her?
But if this is the case why wouldn't ShantiBabba just say it in the strain description?


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> Heads up for anyone running 303 seeds Snow Goddess, 1st true herm I have ever had (50%female flowers : 50%male flowers) I noticed it day 12 of flower. I have two more that just went into flower and they are all very hempy. Super tall, huge internode space, minimal side branching. Unless you are desperate for some CBD and like taking chances I recommend running something else.


Do yOu have any pictures of setup and plant(s) Of the said strain?


----------



## steampick (Jul 28, 2012)

Have never tried any Greenthumb, but this _sound_s interesting, though he has been known to bullshit about finishing times:

http://drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm

Greenthumb Seeds - Strain Profiles
[HR][/HR]​ 

*Available September 2012*
*Freedom 35** (35 to 45 days of Flowering!!!)


*


----------



## smang (Jul 28, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546265-dr-greenthumbs-freedom-35-seed-3.html

We'll just have to see haha


----------



## Bigbucks (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't take photos or keep written records for safety/security reasons. I still have two more of the SG in flower now and will keep you posted on what they do. I posted because it is a relatively new strain and company and there isn't much info out on them. This being the place for up to date info on seed lines and companies I figured people would like to know to hold off popping them until more info is out because as of now the seedline looks like shit. I know people are curious and everything online has to be taken with a grain of salt so I will indulge you with a description of the grow/conditions:

Room is 10x12, 2600w (1000w digilux mh, 1000w digilux hps, 600w hortilux expanded spectrum hps), rh is at 50, lights are air cooled, fresh filtered air is pumped through and out via 6" vortex filtered through a phat filter, 3 oscillating fans at varied heights throughout the room, it's light tight, temps range between 75-85 during summer and 70-80 during cooler months. It has been operational for over 2 years.

Plants are in 5-7 gallon containers with amended organic soil, I don't push plants, I veg until they are roughly 24-36 inches tall depending on strain, I run them topped once if they are of medium height, twice if they are tall and not at all if they are short and don't stretch.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 28, 2012)

My chemo Iranian from doc I loved last year hates me this time around?

DrGT good dog is smelling very dank!!!! Fruit/fuel. Very white 
But I should have veggeg longer yield is small looking, ill give her another month and see what happens.....


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Love me some SOJA~!
> 
> [video=youtube;4IshazvspKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IshazvspKI[/video]


my kind of music


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 28, 2012)

called 5 Fingers where I live...



SketchyGrower said:


>


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> I don't take photos or keep written records for safety/security reasons. I still have two more of the SG in flower now and will keep you posted on what they do. I posted because it is a relatively new strain and company and there isn't much info out on them. This being the place for up to date info on seed lines and companies I figured people would like to know to hold off popping them until more info is out because as of now the seedline looks like shit. I know people are curious and everything online has to be taken with a grain of salt so I will indulge you with a description of the grow/conditions:
> 
> Room is 10x12, 2600w (1000w digilux mh, 1000w digilux hps, 600w hortilux expanded spectrum hps), rh is at 50, lights are air cooled, fresh filtered air is pumped through and out via 6" vortex filtered through a phat filter, 3 oscillating fans at varied heights throughout the room, it's light tight, temps range between 75-85 during summer and 70-80 during cooler months. It has been operational for over 2 years.
> 
> ...


now i gots to go and pop the pack i got,i love to see pics of said plants,but its ok not to post pics,do your thang.

but with the genetics in that cross,it know wonder why it might herm.
(Beanhoarder Trainwreck bx3 x PCK pheno) <<<dad.....and everyone i have seen threw out nanners.
The Goddess OG (Cabin Fever Seed Breeders-2010 stock)<<mom........i think this has empress og in it,and i know that herms.

but im still going to pop that pack.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> 3 gallons. I yield 2-4 oz on avg per plant. With very little veg time.


Yeah on average with og crosses I Yeild about 2 oz in a 3 gallon and used 1 gallons getting 3/4 oz -1 oz with a little more veg time.


----------



## Bigbucks (Jul 28, 2012)

Do your thing, like I said I have two more in flower right now but you have been warned so hopefully you'll keep an eye on them now.


----------



## hovering (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking for desiccant for storing seeds.. what kind and where to get??


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

hovering said:


> Looking for desiccant for storing seeds.. what kind and where to get??


just picked this up a couple days ago. that's what i've been using for quite a while.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-1-gram-packets-Sorb-silica-gel-desiccant-SAVE-/120430771610?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D932632972340876304%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26


----------



## hovering (Jul 28, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> just picked this up a couple days ago. that's what i've been using for quite a while.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-1-gram-packets-Sorb-silica-gel-desiccant-SAVE-/120430771610?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D932632972340876304%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26


Thanks cmt. I though I saw some desiccant pellets inside somebody's seed vials...

I would like to store in 4 dram amber glass vials unless that is a bad idea.

How do you use these packets?


----------



## guwall (Jul 28, 2012)

Went back in bc I forgot the to shoot the GOJI

GOJI 
day 35


----------



## blissfest (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> Heads up for anyone running 303 seeds Snow Goddess, 1st true herm I have ever had (50%female flowers : 50%male flowers) I noticed it day 12 of flower. I have two more that just went into flower and they are all very hempy. Super tall, huge internode space, minimal side branching. Unless you are desperate for some CBD and like taking chances I recommend running something else.


I have 10 bio-Diesel seedlings going, I dont expect anything but a huge yield of some of the most potent diesel around


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

I want that bio-diesel. Next time I see it I'm gonna snatch a pack.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

hovering said:


> Thanks cmt. I though I saw some desiccant pellets inside somebody's seed vials...
> 
> I would like to store in 4 dram amber glass vials unless that is a bad idea.
> 
> How do you use these packets?


no problem.

the 4 dram will be plenty big. the perfume vials i use are 1ml and they hold about 20-25 seeds.

just rip the packet open and dump out the little pellets inside 


edit - link to the vials i buy.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170871284002?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

steampick said:


> *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Its funny that you brought up bodhis different than the norm descriptions,today I was in my room looking over the dirty sanchezs before I flip them tonight. I put my nose in for a stem rub and a good whiff(haven't smelled them in a grip,they had no special smells when I last smelled them) was immediately assaulted by the exact kinda foul smells you would expect from plants baring the name Dirty Sanchez. It honestly made me gag badly. Mtman said his wife gagged when she smelled the dirty hippyXpinequeen they just ran. The smells coming off these girls is straight up gross. And that's just in veg. From bodhi"and are side projects using my most hideous smelling plants,". I think this may be one of those times where I'm like why did I think this was a good idea! Lol. And yet I'm kinda looking forward to how much worse it's going to get!!!

It looks like the two runts are bouncing back in the new mix so hopefully I'll have two more to flower out. But so far out of the 7 healthy plants I have 2 males(both the same thin leaved more sativa looking pheno) and 5 GIRLS!!WHOOT WHOOT.


----------



## hydgrow (Jul 28, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> I don't take photos or keep written records for safety/security reasons. I still have two more of the SG in flower now and will keep you posted on what they do. I posted because it is a relatively new strain and company and there isn't much info out on them. This being the place for up to date info on seed lines and companies I figured people would like to know to hold off popping them until more info is out because as of now the seedline looks like shit. I know people are curious and everything online has to be taken with a grain of salt so I will indulge you with a description of the grow/conditions:
> 
> Room is 10x12, 2600w (1000w digilux mh, 1000w digilux hps, 600w hortilux expanded spectrum hps), rh is at 50, lights are air cooled, fresh filtered air is pumped through and out via 6" vortex filtered through a phat filter, 3 oscillating fans at varied heights throughout the room, it's light tight, temps range between 75-85 during summer and 70-80 during cooler months. It has been operational for over 2 years.
> 
> ...


Cool fair enough. Jus curious to see what the seeda gave ya. Deff. let us know on the other two I've been waiting to here more about em before I buy them.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

I forgot where those deep bubbaXsunsour beans were from. They are from scarecrow it's called dragons breath now available at cz. Both confirmed girls.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 28, 2012)

Those fatass fan leaves look so sexy. :d


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 28, 2012)

https://www.theseeddepot.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=19421&Name=SeedList-303-Seeds-Bio-Diesel&Type=PD

Already grabbed the gfunk and getting the bio next time. 



karmas a bitch said:


> I want that bio-diesel. Next time I see it I'm gonna snatch a pack.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey thanks man. Does the seeddepot ship in original breeders packs? I've never used them before. Oh man if I get those they're getting popped


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

@ bonehead

unless i get lucky, dont see the jb x ko kush making the cut after some research. 

sannie's kolossus is looking like a nice strain, good score, & cant wait to crack a few :

a) https://www.opengrow.com/topic/42825-kolossus/page__hl__Kolossus

b) https://www.opengrow.com/topic/45664-sannies-freaky-kolossus/page__st__20

c) http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Kolossus/Sannies_Seeds/

image i found on the web of kolossus nugz


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ya man and theres lots of dank others dont carry (esp the tude) and he takes cards. 
I havent recieved my first order of gfunk and vics high i put in 9 days ago but hes in london so shipping might be slower he said. Tude usually here in 10 days.
plus he sends packs of freebies and you choose. he had some pisces, socal, classic, and others but i think hes out or close to out of those now 



karmas a bitch said:


> Hey thanks man. Does the seeddepot ship in original breeders packs? I've never used them before. Oh man if I get those they're getting popped


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

Delicious!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 28, 2012)

great now im hungry


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

Are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?


Blahaha! 

Now that is a phrase I would never of guessed would get uttered on a pot forum.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 28, 2012)

Man and i thought the buy one get one fruity pebble rice krispies i picked up at the grocery last night was a steal
way to one up me, guess ill just smoke a fat bowl and eat one real fast. lol kinda of the same 



SketchyGrower said:


> Delicious!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

^ as you sit there in your members only racer jacket ...lapels buttoned ...& fruit krisp wrapper in your pocket.

know who else digs that style?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Delicious!!


i make them myself, ill post the recipe in a bit im smoking a blunt.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

close a star wars Tee and DC shoes


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

i was voting check vans (black/white of course)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ as you sit there in your members only racer jacket ...lapels buttoned ...& fruit krisp wrapper in your *fanny pack*.
> 
> know who else digs that style?


Fixed.............


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was voting check vans (black/white of course)



wow....Pretty solid guess on the colors! 

just so you know I'm not Bs'ing you on your guessing skillz


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

hahahhahhahhahaha... right now, a picture of a gay pride barney fife with a fanny pack & members only jacket would be so righteous.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 28, 2012)

I rock lapels every day


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

next time i get sneaks (rock about 63 or 64 pair) imma grab several colors of chuck tz.

low rides.

*

omg that pic is hilarious... im so hating on that hat & glasses combo mr. colonel kadafi sir.
whatever u do ...dont get lost in a desert sewer tube please. south park's catatafish told me so 

seriously. straight garden wear right there. fuck what u heard ...that's my clone'n gear.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahhahhahhahaha... right now, a picture of a gay pride barney fife with a fanny pack & members only jacket would be so righteous.


I'm sure a pic of Zack Morris and AC Slater will suffice.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> next time i get sneaks (rock about 63 or 64 pair) imma grab several colors of chuck tz.
> 
> low rides.
> 
> ...



I have a problem when it comes to the number of shoes I own... even have some doubles just for the pairs I really love. sickness.. just like the beans...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

okay. im laughing my ass off. & hope all this _gay_ washes off.
i need a hash break.

sneaks, could buy a pair a day  fo'eva

[youtube]ItSyGn7pUV0[/youtube]
irie ites !


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 28, 2012)

this stuff came out okay... still think I need to better my skillz in the hash making category fo sho


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

im torn between i fat vert hung fluro here or a led light. one kessil would pimp these two preveg buckets.

those 250w internal ballast hydrofarm hoods got 2 of em.
they getting sold & imma grab something more efficient.

this in my aircon bedroom like hot sexy panties... that i wear  just "hanging out".

little bennie tea & grow nute lubrication @ 650ppm.
plus a touch of rootbastic = GK stamp of apporval cause those beards they be nice !!!

lets see what two weeks (ish) can do... since im going for colas like milk jugs!

needs me some foil tape for the lids.
city says bike it bitch!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

that is a hella killer photo of iggy pop!

joke yes i like too.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

If I could pick a famous person live or dead to toke with, it would be Bob Ross. The guy's voice is so mellow and sedative, I can't tell you how many times I fell asleep watching him paint. Toking up a dank ass doobie with him would be a good stress reliever. There was certainly something angelic about him, like a modern day jesus with a fro or some shit. 

[video=youtube;YLO7tCdBVrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLO7tCdBVrA&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 28, 2012)

I bet Casey Kasem would be a hoot too. This shit is classic.

[video=youtube;rV7WF5VVwuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV7WF5VVwuo[/video]


----------



## cerberus (Jul 28, 2012)

anyone got the deets on the deep alchemy project by bodhi?
they are not in at the zon.com

I ain't really looking for new seeds at the bit, but these look tastey and i won't miss a chance to get a good keeper pheno..

any deets? when these drop, if any rhyme.
anywhere else these being drop'd


god damn, this bubble fucked me up.. melted hard under the bee line and my eye b bug'd


----------



## guwall (Jul 28, 2012)

@cerberus. I'm running it right now. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 28, 2012)

To trip balls or not to trip balls... that is the question..?

Something tells me if I indulge, I will end up with a confirmation number and an email confirming my purchase of a Lighthouse Hydro Blackstar LED Grow Light. 

Then again if I take the drugs and I just sit here and stare at the money long enough, maybe it will talk to me and tell me what to do. 









cerberus said:


> anyone got the deets on the deep alchemy project by bodhi?


"#2 from my deep line alchemy series which are rare arcane lines concentrating on uniqueness, extreme possibilities, and deep or lost strain rejuvenation... 

deep line alchemy series
"these seeds represent a new series of side projects using some of the rarest clones in my collection combined with select fathers, coaxing out the special traits of the mother and bringing in new life and subtle accents from the father. i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems."


"the dsb to my senses has a very unique scent, like if you took the lemon out of og, or the kush out of bubba, its a very rich smell, complex but not bright, like hashy baby powder and sandalwood. very resinous with a heavenly effect, but tired and old on its own. the g13/hp gives it better structure, strength, and lets the fragrance through. probably wont win any yield contests but be more of a treasure stash for special times.."


"#2 from my deep line alchemy series which are rare arcane lines concentrating on uniqueness, extreme possibilities, and deep or lost strain rejuvenation... "

deep line alchemy series
these seeds represent a new series of side projects using some of the rarest clones in my collection combined with select fathers, coaxing out the special traits of the mother and bringing in new life and subtle accents from the father. i call it deep line alchemy because of the nature of the mothers used, very old, unique, strange, or unheard of gems."- Bodhi


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 28, 2012)

i'm in the middle of packing and labeling a bunch of beans...takin a smoke and coffee break. took some pictures to show everyone how i do it...since i've been gettin quite a few PM's askin how i label em and what not...it'll be easier to just refer to this post instead of typin it out every time..sorry about the picture quality, just snapped a few real quick.

anyway, first get yourself some perfume sample 1ml vials and desiccant packets. both can be found on eBay for cheap. i like to cut the dabber off the vial caps, if you do too, finger nail clippers work best for that.

i just type out the strains on openoffice and print them out then cut em out to make the labels. i use times new roman, font size 6.

so get yourself some vials or jars or whatever you wana use and some labels made....like so..







then glue the labels on with some Elmer's glue. i just smear it on the back of the labels with my finger.







then dump some desiccant pellets in the vials....make sure you don't eat any...







and dump the seeds in the vials and cap em. i store them in a tackle box...ideally that tackle box would then be in a refrigerator but it doesnt fit..








i still got quite a few to pack away, a little over 50 strains...all the vials are labeled though, just finished that.








and smoke break time...with some danny boy mixed with dry sift in the ol' bob marley bong


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

drank how much area are you trying to cover w/ that blackstar?
or how many plants are u trying to cover?

& what's the wattage?

TIA


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

just got done cooking up some ganja cookies and some Iso hash. i put 8 grams of auto flower haze to one stick of butter and make 8 cookies. for the iso i used 70 grams of trim 2 yelid .8 hash(very nice hash full melt. it a learning curve getting it right tho the first time i allmost burn my house down. 91%iso flashpoint?lol). 

ok so i said i would tell u guys how i make my fruity pepbles treats. im no martha sturart but hear it is.

ingredients:
a)1 oz weed / qp trim 
b)4-5 sticks of butter
c)crock pot
d)1box of fruity pebbles
E)one jumbo sized bag of marshmallow.
F)a large pot
g)cookie sheet 
h)cheese cloth 
1. combine ganja and butter in crock pot, cook on low for 2 hours.
2. strain butter into the pot with some cheese cloth,
3.put pot on low flame and add marshmallow, constantly stiring 2 avoid burnage.
4. when the mallow is all melted and the ganja butter is well mix thru the solution add the cereal and mix well.
5. spread that shit on the cookie pan and throw it in the fridge for an hour
6.cut em up and enjoy!

edit: after u strain the bud/ or trim u throw that way and only keep the thc infused butter.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds yummy..


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

ill laid back as fuck rite mew broski, smoking oil, starting 2 feel the cookies kicking in....... i think, lol. smoking that oil on some blackberry kush. 

edit: it took me like a hour 2 type that recipe im so high


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> drank how much area are you trying to cover w/ that blackstar?
> or how many plants are u trying to cover?
> 
> & what's the wattage?
> ...


No Game Plan, so not trying to do anything specific with one per say. I just want one cuz theyre cool. 
I would use it as supplemental lighting primarily. It'd just be a new toy.

Back in the cave today... puttin the babies in some dirt. It feels good to be a dad.

I wanna dank Timewreck or Qush keeper sp bad. An Apollo and Cindy momma too.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 28, 2012)

nice to hear on the transplants!
i just did a spicy dizzle c99... little sucker is making like a chugington cho-cho train.

& okay on the led. 
then gonna save some$ & go vert fluros for each bucket.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah I always thought they were cool just too damn expensiv. I was going to get one when I got my ncone tax but when I called Gotham ,htg,a seller on eBay from phoenix all tellin me that I would have to spend thousands use to compare 2x600 I was turned off. Veg and small setups with led are great. But in md and gk case with such big spaces they would be great for supplemental lighting unless you want to be the first to throw down some coin and do a high led run


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 28, 2012)

Just cleaned up all my gage gear I'll be taking some pics prob tommorow. They are all real close to the chop. Some real dank there. 

Moved blue dream,a11g,space princess,707 headband, dinafem white widow,Jaffa cake,deep bubbaXsunsour,and the dirty sanchezs all into flower.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 28, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Are those Bugle Boy jeans you're wearing?


hell no ! you know they polo


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

its medical....... i got a condition, the dr. asked me if i had a illness or symptom, i said "ya i get bummed when i run out of weed", he said "oh, i see. depression it is."


----------



## ChronicClouds (Jul 28, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> just got done cooking up some ganja cookies and some Iso hash. i put 8 grams of auto flower haze to one stick of butter and make 8 cookies. for the iso i used 70 grams of trim 2 yelid .8 hash(very nice hash full melt. it a learning curve getting it right tho the first time i allmost burn my house down. 91%iso flashpoint?lol).


If you are going to do iso, Use 99%!!!! or even better.....99.8%
and make sure it's DRY not at all watery or runny. 
The dr's out here have even said BHO is better for your health and that you should never use iso, "end of conversation" is how he ended that one.
Just thought you might want to know......However I can tell you from experience iso IS more potent and smoother than BHO (but close tie with shatter) if it's dried out properly.


----------



## shizniz34 (Jul 28, 2012)

for those still concerned with the smart meters i found the article on infrared imaging being illegal:

http://www.infoplease.com/cig/supreme-court/finding-marijuana-with-thermal-imaging-devices.html

I thought this part would help some of the more paranoid to sleep easier: 

"At least for now, use of new technology to scan your home is not constitutional, but given the closeness of this ruling this could change in a future Court."




​


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 28, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> If you are going to do iso, Use 99%!!!! or even better.....99.8%
> and make sure it's DRY not at all watery or runny.
> The dr's out here have even said BHO is better for your health and that you should never use iso, "end of conversation" is how he ended that one.
> Just thought you might want to know......However I can tell you from experience iso IS more potent and smoother than BHO (but close tie with shatter) if it's dried out properly.


i make my own iso and bho for myself cuz im not lucky enuff 2 live in cali. dont worry my iso is tit buddy, ill do a demo when i get some more trim(with pics and all). i can make hash every way.

i cook my iso on the stove on a glass pan, the isohash mix gos into pyrex dish and bam 20 min latter i got primo iso, i let it dry, scrape, put it on wax paper, smoke. and bho imo is stronger then iso all day. is a non-polar solvent. thc is non-polar. veggie matter is polar. iso is a polar solvent.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> okay. im laughing my ass off. & hope all this _gay_ washes off.
> i need a hash break.
> 
> sneaks, could buy a pair a day  fo'eva
> ...


lutan fyahbwoy!!!! hell yeah! check out general levy or youtube.com/faXcooLHD he makes remixes of both and makes them Drum & Bass.
Not Spamming here, just spreading an awesome guys's music


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 29, 2012)

Ice water hash from Arctic Fallout trim:



First impressions: Very, very nice! Really cool creeper element to it. A few minutes after vaping you suddenly feel super stoned with the eyes completely bloodshot, half open and heavy bags forming under them. The high has a more complex nature to it and is a bit more subdued compared to the AK-47 bubble I'd last made, which was a lot more soaring and racy (like doing coke almost).


----------



## cerberus (Jul 29, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> To trip balls or not to trip balls... that is the question..?
> 
> Something tells me if I indulge, I will end up with a confirmation number and an email confirming my purchase of a Lighthouse Hydro Blackstar LED Grow Light.
> 
> ...


are the only being dropped at the zon?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 29, 2012)

Yo Drank,

Have you scoped the Black Dog, Magnum 357, or Solar Flare yet?

I was going to go LED myself, but the price of admission was too high for me... Just not enough journals/details out there about the technology.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

Cerberus the series #1and#2 dropped at cz already. That is all so far. They sold out pretty fast


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

jj420

is that avi a pic of a californian politician?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> jj420
> 
> is that avi a pic of a californian politician?


Michelle Bachman. I'd give her my corndog any time.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

awesome.
research & corndog time.

*

in this photo is she exchanging souls w/ goerge bush jr?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes she looks like a wore out Reebok. Sometimes she looks real good.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

hahahahhahahhahahhahahaha. finger to my eyes. now pointing at your eyes.

thought the same thing.
w/o makeup she's not so pretty.

other times, after a road crew plastered her face & a stylist does her hair, she's hot.

once she sucks the soul from your mouth, the devil is in the details.

mr. bill says nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;eHo6I_AFCzo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHo6I_AFCzo[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;E92zCs4sWto]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E92zCs4sWto[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;0qxPwaY-4jY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qxPwaY-4jY[/video]


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 29, 2012)

Capt. StickyPalms after that vid! LOL


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 29, 2012)

i doubt the deep alchemy is coming back anytime soon, alltho i could be wrong. like alot of bodhi gear, it was probably a one time thing.


Jjfourtwenty yea Ive seen those Leds you mentioned. The Blackstar has the 3w Cree chipset and scores high on a Par meter Vs. The competition. Theres no other LED I would consider.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 29, 2012)

Bodhi Sex count 

Dream Lotus 2 females 1 male
Cali Yo! 3 Females and 1unknown 
Sunshine Daydream 2 Female 2 male 
*A13xA11 3 Males 1 unknown 

really hoping this last A13xA11 is a female. I was hoping to get a breeding male for my OGPK but, hot damn I don't need this many lol*


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 29, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Michelle Bachman. I'd give her my corndog any time.


Other than being an effective attempt at shutting her up, I'd honestly have to say I'd give her mine as well. But, I'm also known to scan through a 40something magazine from time to time too.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 29, 2012)

every a13xa11 ive done so far (6) have been male.... pissed me off but i started some more and some subby a13bx as insurance. the tga a13 was quite good.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 29, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> every a13xa11 ive done so far (6) have been male.... pissed me off but i started some more and some subby a13bx as insurance. the tga a13 was quite good.



while this is probably true.... TGA is like edward norton said in american history X "Not fucking welcome" in this grow room.

even tho I will most likely eat those words at some distant point in the future...lol...(Chernobyl being the one i'd still run).. 


really,really hope to get a Female on this last A13xA11 even more now!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

All this talk abou this a13 I need to get to mine.. I'm cracking a couple of differ strains get a nice variety going ya motherfuckes always got me changing my mind.. Still doing hydro tho


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

bite my shiny metal ass radio show : every sunday : 2-4 

nathan explosion says "only brutality allowed".

http://wkdu.org/ , & then click listen now.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 29, 2012)

what r you thinking Wyteberry? got a list of potential front runners picked out yet?



@Gud
this is one show I die watching brings on just as much fun as the squids do..lol
[video=youtube;BubiZAIWHgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BubiZAIWHgU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep.
Cali connection
Tahoe og
Fire og
chem 4 og
strawberry og
Headband

Sativas
Blue dream clone
A13 x c99
Probably one of the gth packs I got from Rd. I'm hoping to get a nice male from either fire or Chen 4 og to hit the girls with and show my people's some love but the bd project will be exclusive


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 29, 2012)

Strawberry OG.... YUM!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 29, 2012)

i think u just had bad luck sketch. id also be willing to bet those black cherry soda crosses arent as reliable as the rest of the tga line. 

i've had great luck with tga, most of the problems mentioned by you all in here I have yet to experience.. only seen 3 plants with nanners ever, one was a JCII, the rest not tga. 

i bet my luck continues.. i usually get some great phenos with little effort except by providing a great environment.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Strawberry OG.... YUM!!


It's supposed to be a cross of Bruce banner3(abusive og x Rez strawberry diesel) x tahoe og the 4 planted are above rapid rooters now..


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

anyone who isn't growin some TGA is really missing out....i feel the same way about Gage Green...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> anyone who isn't growin some TGA is really missing out....i feel the same way about Gage Green...


I feel the same about Cali connection


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I feel the same about Cali connection


yeah i've been meaning to give cali con another shot...the sour og was pretty good, the pre98 bubba was shit...i'm thinkin i'll go with tahoe og or blackwater someday.


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 29, 2012)

some bud porn anywhere?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i've been meaning to give cali con another shot...the sour og was pretty good, the pre98 bubba was shit...i'm thinkin i'll go with tahoe og or blackwater someday.


didnt you grow Chen valley kush before?


----------



## cerberus (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm starting to feel that way about KOS..




although, my grapeheads are vigorus as all hell, and the alienfruit (alien dawg x fruity pebbles og) also threw tails in hours 

so for me it's must haves
Bodhi
KOS
GG
immortal

so nows I got to try the CC and GGG.. huh ok.. BUT fuck that TGA noise, TGA is not welcome!

and on that note serious seeds, THseeds, TGA, greenhouse, ohh man the list of shit i won't run is toooo long


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> didnt you grow Chen valley kush before?


ah yes, chem valley kush too. good memory bro. forgot about that one....don't really remember it...must mean it wasn't real bad or anything over the top...


----------



## guwall (Jul 29, 2012)

Alien Reunion available at the 'Zon soon. Worth a spot in the garden?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

My recommendation if that would mean anything try Tahoe, raskal,deadhead or chem 4 Og.. All these right here are some fire and worth tryin out. Sour og is something I have to give another run myself because I'm seeing some good grows with it.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> My recommendation if that would mean anything try Tahoe, raskal,deadhead or chem 4 Og.. All these right here are some fire and worth tryin out. Sour og is something I have to give another run myself because I'm seeing some good grows with it.


yeah that chem4 og really has my interest too.

i'd grow the sour og again...didn't yield much but it was some tasty smoke...just have to let it veg longer next time.

i tried deadhead, but only had one bean and it didn't pop.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2012)

Deadhead was nothing special imho but Tahoe OG was bomb ass OGK. I've got the real deal '91Chem clone on the way all being well so I'm all set for Chem, along with a new find from my Chem D x Underdog OG (Jo') test run cloned for potential keeper. 
Wyte, bro we need to catch up soon. Hows things goin for you??


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 29, 2012)

*

hey guys, i was wondering.
just a mind experiment, asking you all:
what would the perfect strain genetics be? 
to me it would be this:
jack herer x 
greenhouse seeds the doctor (i know you all think they are bad, but it says here that the doctor is the strongest body stone effect there is) x 
platinum og kush x 
super lemon haze x 
big bud x 
white widow x 
ak47 x 
c99 x
og ghost train haze (highest thc content up to date, 25.49 % x
dj short's blueberry

waddaya think guys?








*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

Therapy 4x a week. Talking to m lawyer shoul have a payment soon.. But I should be mobile in another 3-4 weeks hopefully.. We definately need to catch up plus I have to start taking pics again.. Force og and Chemd x og look like they are some pretty nice ladies budding up.

Im not 100% sure but do you know chem 91 is the original og? According to a lot of the west coast cats who hold the real chem cut if you s1 it it's dead on to og kush.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2012)

i thought gage green inferno haze got clocked at 27%

decent list though, my SLH is a beast of a cut


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2012)

cannavienna said:


> *
> 
> hey guys, i was wondering.
> just a mind experiment, asking you all:
> ...


everyone has thei own preference in strains.. Me I would have a couple og and bubba kush up there. Have not tried any ght but I would think its some good stuff being a haze og cross.
White widow is good and ak47 is pretty good too yielding better than widow. Always wanted a blueberry soon enough I'll have a cross of I tho.. I'm rambling lol..
basically different strokes for different folks


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2012)

Inferno Haze clocked in at 23% THC


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 29, 2012)

So guys what was the low down on Sea Green? Is it more then N fixers any feedback would be cool.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;-JiEdFQKnAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JiEdFQKnAk[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

the white tested low cbd? i wonder if they took it early. @ 11% its the most moist sample too.

that grape stomper looks to be some nasty dank.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> So guys what was the low down on Sea Green? Is it more then N fixers any feedback would be cool.


as far as i was told it is a salt mitigator,i thought it stops insullable bonds from starting and helps cheelate different macros/micros as well as feeding your bennies and treating your soil, dont know if it does anytign for nitrogen


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

my baby bodhi nl#5 x tok.
some day she'll grow up & be a doctor.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm ok. Worth a test I guess. Can't help myself alway have to be dabbling other wise I get board. See what happens. Thank you.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

fuck a 250w MH heat maker inside a tent.
cant germ as many beans cause i took a shelf out.

the tent imma put 500w MH and bust a fall/winter single 27gal tote coco grow 

alphadawg gonna be the strain i think.
scrog gonna be the way.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 29, 2012)

I need to get some Bodhi beans rocking next, just gotta pick between ~ Tigers Milk, Goji OG and M8 x Fantasy Island. Descisions descisions lol, I'm tokin on Chemdawg OG (Royal Flush ) and will think on this one a while...

What do you think fellas??


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

do the fantasy island one.
be different.

i got gogi og.
but these nl#5 (back to the future) were a treat to snatch.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 29, 2012)

Your closet looks to be the same size as mine. Looks great. Mine is set up totally different though.



gudkarma said:


> fuck a 250w MH heat maker.
> cant germ as many beans cause i took a shelf out.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 29, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i think u just had bad luck sketch. id also be willing to bet those black cherry soda crosses arent as reliable as the rest of the tga line.
> 
> i've had great luck with tga, most of the problems mentioned by you all in here I have yet to experience.. only seen 3 plants with nanners ever, one was a JCII, the rest not tga.
> 
> i bet my luck continues.. i usually get some great phenos with little effort except by providing a great environment.


it was a mistake to try out the Plush for my first ever TGA experience then....lol 30 beans no keepers just. well... sucked. Like I said I have so many tga beans in my stash not running them eventually would be a impossibly... just bitter still for the time being.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 29, 2012)

Lookin good Gud... I got get some pics up in here. SM I vote for that M8 love too see u do some magic on that one... Ok yes I do have a pack but that ain't why.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 29, 2012)

nice Gu~

just popped two more Temple and One Sunny D...

Hope My Bodhi 1989 NL5 Turn out dank... two Clones in the front



Back left two: NL5

Back right: Temple #1

Left Front two: Pure Kush (sure)x Uzbek

Center 3 from left to right: Dank Sinatra, Jack's Cleaner2, Cali Yo!

Right front: Plush Berry


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

all that is eventually going inside a tent and into the lab.
i'll use an 80cfm can fan for ventilation.

strictly a cloning shelf now but i can still germ a few beans.
snagged a a bunch of those cell style things you buy cheap flowers in.
i cut them down & double them up & can get 4 cells on each lid ...so i can germ total of 8 beans in that space too.

total watts on those buckets is 132w :: cfl & t5
saving $ & using what's in the stash.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

are those nl#5s in flower? is that the stretch? or still going?

*

im growing JTR & chernyobl for sure. 
gotta see for myself.

subby looking like the winner of my last fall spot... JTR specifically.

those trainwreck variations im betting one or the other works sick in my setup. looks like there are some single cola dom phenos to be found.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 29, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> are those nl#5s in flower? is that the stretch? or still going?


They are still in Veg... I normally top Seeds to see how they respond being that its my growing method of choice... The tops are in the smaller tent fully rooted. 

Just waiting for some space coming up this week to throw them in flower and see what's what...


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 29, 2012)

hmmm... i like to top, FIM, and all that.

you should definitely run one NL untop'd & report back 
show both & save me the experiemnt time. be helpful if these seedlings make it to cut time.

for some reason, my first instinct is run the NL untop'd.

no matter what your two NLs are very pretty... all those plants are.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 29, 2012)

Plush Berry harvest @ 58 days


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

Skunkie I'd like to see those tigers milk. But the m8 sounds dank too

Coolkid those pics of the dank Sinatra nuggs u put up almost made me pop mine. Look so dank.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Skunkie I'd like to see those tigers milk. But the m8 sounds dank too
> 
> Coolkid those pics of the dank Sinatra nuggs u put up almost made me pop mine. Look so dank.



Thanks Karma...

I would love to see the M8 Skunkie


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh man I just made some butter. Let's just say I made it strong. Lol. The chocolate chip cookies turned green. I just ate one it tastes like straight herb. Lol. Probably be passed out soon. Giving most of them away as a gift to repay an unexpected kindness.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL, I made green chocolate chip cookies once. Those were some GOOD cookies.
I think my favorite thus far is Rice Krispie treats


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

Was planning on pullin the girls out and taken a bunch of pics. But the cookie had other ideas. I got a few done before the couch called to me. 
Firestarter


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish I knew what this was......


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

It smells like fruit with a whiff of pepper. It's a very light nice smell


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

a few shots from work today...

1st pic - i ran out of spray (fertilizer) in this field (soybeans)...came back a week later to finish it...can you see the difference it makes?

2nd one is after i fed the calves....there's always one dumb one in the group...

3rd one is a 3 day old calf munchin on some hay.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

hey where is the best place to buy air pots? i wanna buy a couple and do a side by side test.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

These guys have cheap prices and a nice variety. I like the pics of the cows. 
http://www.ehydroponics.com/?action=category&cid=165


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Oh man I just made some butter. Let's just say I made it strong. Lol. The chocolate chip cookies turned green. I just ate one it tastes like straight herb. Lol. Probably be passed out soon. Giving most of them away as a gift to repay an unexpected kindness.


 mmmmmmm.... cookies, are they medical grade , lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't make a label for mine.maybe I should have tho. I'm wrecked.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I didn't make a label for mine.maybe I should have tho. I'm wrecked.


 i made the label cuz i gave that one 2 someone,lol. enjoy ur high karma


----------



## azulknight (Jul 29, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> hey where is the best place to buy air pots? i wanna buy a couple and do a side by side test.


go to Home depot and pik up a roll of ground and weed cloth it blk n the material looks like the inside of airpots...sow a dbl layer of materal togeather n make your own pots i like makeing 3.5 gal pots mine are taller than the ones you buy so there thinner...Im in Arizona so this was the best and cheepest i could find,...Peace Azul


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 29, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> hey where is the best place to buy air pots? i wanna buy a couple and do a side by side test.


I get mine here http://www.calgrowers.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=airpots&sid=g8172f3469r7023gst4e1e322u533ub7 or I get em at my local hydro shop which stocks them.
Got some here before as well, more expensive though http://www.roguehydro.com/search.php?search_query=airpot


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 29, 2012)

azulknight said:


> go to Home depot and pik up a roll of ground and weed cloth it blk n the material looks like the inside of airpots...sow a dbl layer of materal togeather n make your own pots i like makeing 3.5 gal pots mine are taller than the ones you buy so there thinner...Im in Arizona so this was the best and cheepest i could find,...Peace Azul


Airpots are not the same as smartpots. Both have good aeration. CMT wasn't referring to fabric containers. Even if he was tho, why bother doing all that work when you can buy smartpots or rootpots so cheap? I'll spend the three bucks and leave the sewing to grandma. Fuck that noise.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the links fellas. Gonna order some 2.4 pots tomorrow.

Yup, I'm looking at the plastic pots, not the fabric ones.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 29, 2012)

Im gonna try the airpots someday. In the meanwhile love the fabric smartpots. The few plants I grew when I did a sidebyside looked so much happier, and they don't hold water as long which is another plus. The rootball was at least 50% bigger in each smartpot. Waterings were more frequent but the drainage was so much better.


----------



## wheezer (Jul 29, 2012)

Pulled a jar of this stuff outta storage and POW! The smell knocked me over. So I pulled a nice nug out and rolled a J and took a coupe puffs and BAM! Hit me like a ton o bricks....had to take a pic of it....good ol' LA Confidential.


----------



## smang (Jul 29, 2012)

This might not be the organic section but who here grows organic?
Whats your soil or soiless mix consist of?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 29, 2012)

indoors i do straight pro mix bx, out door i do 50%promix 40% organic potting soil from ocean state 10% pelican shit


----------



## azulknight (Jul 29, 2012)

my bad ,had just smoked a bit of buble on some sharks breath was a lil high ,coght that rt now when i came back,and there are smart pots i was refering too ,again was just tryn to help and they are cheeper to make your own just need time to do it and not everyone does...
sorry bat a i mean Monster dank


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 29, 2012)

so my buddy i would normally buy ganja of went 2 a show, so my bro called his dealer. get this , he showed up with a briefcase with like a qp in it. and sold me a 7.5 gram qt. for 99$ (i was short a buck). we get 2 talking about how him and another kid we know got 2 go around warptour selling this bud 2 like 4 of the bands,lol.(i think what i grow is danker) they got free vip passes, from the bands.. anyway this kid takes credit or debitcards for bags! hes got a small biz app and a card scanner for his iphone, lmao.


----------



## Smokin Moose (Jul 29, 2012)

*Here are some recent pics of**Nevil's new strain, Super Kush - **(Kanga's Kush female x Jim Ortega's Kush male*).
* 


Pics below are of Nevil's Super Kush 6 weeks into flowering.

And yes, the strains are legit, and there will be more to come from Nevil.

Ps. I am also attaching some pics of a terrific new Australian strain called Rainbow Chunky - (Rainbow Dreaming X Rockbud). Breeder is Garry Von Billen. Rainbow Dreaming has won 3 Nimbin Cannabis Cups and is an amazing sativa with a soaring, trippy high.
*


----------



## Smokin Moose (Jul 29, 2012)

I just made a post to update my earlier post re Nevil's Super Kush. The post was removed. Why? It was not a breach of TOU and it was not a spam post. My post does not even show up in my stats. Why?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> All this talk abou this a13 I need to get to mine.. I'm cracking a couple of differ strains get a nice variety going ya motherfuckes always got me changing my mind.. Still doing hydro tho


I picked up a cut of Apollo again. It is supposed to be the real deal Bros. Grimm. It looks dead nut to the original. Super viney thin stems that flop under the fat chunky buds. Smells of Baby poo, pepper, and rotting fruit. In a good way.  Going into flowering this week.  May have to hit it with some pollen to see what I can come up with.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Took down some goodness

X1 orange kush
x1 lemon stomper
X1 firestarter (tall pheno!)
x1 blazing blues (tall pheno!)
x1 force og (pheno #4)

The smell coming from my drying tent is out of this world


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 30, 2012)

What do the good Vortex phenos look like?


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Took down some goodness
> 
> X1 orange kush
> x1 lemon stomper
> ...


I soooo can't wait to start my Firestarters. How they yielding under Ebb n flow?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

There good nightbird!

Tall green pheno is the heavy yielder and seems to finish with a more haze like looking colas, takes a bit more time to finish.
short pheno has more of a kush like look to it with rock hard nugs and bright red hairs! Finish time is fast 50days


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> a few shots from work today...
> 
> 1st pic - i ran out of spray (fertilizer) in this field (soybeans)...came back a week later to finish it...can you see the difference it makes?
> 
> ...


awwwww they are so cuteee  im a vegetarian for exactly that reason  animals are just too cute to eat imo.


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There good nightbird!
> 
> Tall green pheno is the heavy yielder and seems to finish with a more haze like looking colas, takes a bit more time to finish.
> short pheno has more of a kush like look to it with rock hard nugs and bright red hairs! Finish time is fast 50days


daaaannngggg. How are the smells? Casey? White Fire?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

The tall one is more casey and the shorty is more white fire but the level of stench is crazy


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

Ya I like the smell of Casey, never smelled white fire, but what i love is when you find a good hybrid that brings the best of both worlds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ya I like the smell of Casey, never smelled white fire, but what i love is when you find a good hybrid that brings the best of both worlds.


There are 4 phenos i have found and everyone of them is fire! Theres is a 5th one its the station2 pheno im still searching for it


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

What are all the diff phenos? I hadn't heard about this? If you know the page where it's detailed, you could just post it for me to read rather than explaining it in fine detail.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

The 5th one is on cannazon look to station2 thread the others are ones i have found.
#1 was tall and more casey leaning
#2 was short and more wifi
#3 was a taller wifi version but not as frosty
#4 is a real short plant and i havnt finished it yet but its not like any of the others


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 30, 2012)

T


Smokin Moose said:


> I just made a post to update my earlier post re Nevil's Super Kush. The post was removed. Why? It was not a breach of TOU and it was not a spam post. My post does not even show up in my stats. Why?



What's up mr moose!

Wierd?
Usualy if they think your spamming they just ban ya?
Mods usualy leave this thread alone cause we're all spaming our fav breeders seeds.

Hey smoking moose, what do you think of bohdi's nl5 pure from 89 sensi stock x Bcsc nl5.....

Ps
seen your pm ability is gone, some one thought you were trading or selling?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 30, 2012)

Got really high last night and ended up purchasing one of these:








I'd been following the thread about it on FC from time to time over the past two years. Guess it finally, officially ended up dropping over the weekend. I know some people had been on the waiting list for just about ever. Cost me a chunk of change though!



Oh yes, and on another note, I'd just noticed that my Kill-A-Watt meter reads _exactly_ 700 watts when everything is on (water & air pump going) in the DR90 tent. I don't know why, I guess I just like even numbers!


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 30, 2012)

dam man...two years for vape drop? dam, and i thought we had to wait a long time for seed drops lol.

i use a killa watt meter too...except mine isnt even at all...is like 1134 or something like that.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Jul 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man...two years for vape drop? dam, and i thought we had to wait a long time for seed drops lol.
> 
> i use a killa watt meter too...except mine isnt even at all...is like 1134 or something like that.


I'm trying to strike a nice balance between efficiency and yield. My last grow went pretty well. I've managed to get my humidity level down to 50%, despite not having ac and it being a bit of a heat wave going on here (been nearly 90 degrees and muggy outside the past couple of weeks).

The VapeXhale thread over on FuckCombustion reached 200 pages I believe. A lot of drama over that time, high hopes, setbacks, pre-releases to the pre-relase, false starts, production issues, you name it... at least it finally debuted. Figured that I'd snatch it while it's available 'cause given the whole endeavor's shaky history, you may not know if it'll be around tomorrow. I believe the units are all still being hand assembled.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 30, 2012)

Kab that firestarter looks just like mine in structure and bud formation. All three of them in my tent are damn near identical. Couldn't be more pleased with them so far. 

My OG13 freebie was a straight herman. I saw a sac forming on one branch the other night and figured I would chop that branch the next morning and hope for the best. When I got up to cut it, every branch had them forming. I checked everything else but it was the only one with sacs so I don't think it was environmental. It smelled so good to, like a brand new container of Folgers coffee. oh well, freebie come freebie go.

CMT I am using 2.5 gal air pots right now with coco. Do not order from perfect roots. I have to water every three days, but once the buds start setting in I will probably bump it up to every other day. If you can, get the air pots with the "waffle" base and not the other one that looks like small bars going across. The waffle will prevent more medium from falling out.


I had a box vape for a while but I didn't care for it. I tried a volcano and it was definitely convenient and entertaining, but not worth the money imo. I think one of the best highs you can get is vapeing bho dropped on a ti pad or nail. That shit will lay you on the floor like it's your first time tokin. I had to wait for a year on my hmk rig. And then once I got it, I put myself back on the list for another lol.


Anything dropping in the near future?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah Chosen I'm really happy with the firestarter as well. 

The bodhi drop is coming in a few weeks. I was looking at the list today. So many I want but I think I'm only going to be able to score a few. Moneys kinda tight. K


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 30, 2012)

When I saw the list my heart dropped and my wallet let out a sigh

Definately want the White Lotus and TE Remix


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 30, 2012)

I want a few of jabbas stash remixes. I want the white lotus as well. But I think I may hold off on that one. Dream lotus on the other hand I would like to have.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 30, 2012)

Elite from Elite Genetics posted a nug shot from his cut of the white and it was one of the most triched nugs I've ever see, ever since I've been looking for a good cross of it so that fact that it's from Bodhi makes it hard for me to turn down. He posted a pic of the te and it was straight black frosty dank, no way in hell I'm letting it go. Here is some info he dropped on the dream lotus for anyone that didn't see it.



bodhi seeds said:


> sure...
> 
> the general consensus is that its a large yielding highly potent berry smelling plant, finishes within 9 weeks...
> heres some quotes from kindmind:
> ...





who the fuck and i kidding, if anything Bodhi is available, and I got the fundage, one coffee mug for me please attitude.


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 30, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> The bodhi drop is coming in a few weeks. I was looking at the list today. So many I want but I think I'm only going to be able to score a few. Moneys kinda tight. K


I'm definitely gonna grab something this time. Been low on funds, but I've been waiting for the cheech wizard for awhile. Definitely some amazing stuff on that list.


lines:
cheech wizard
goji og
love triangle
head trip
dream lotus
jabbas stash
white lotus
jade dragon 
tranquil elephantizer remix
ancient og

jabbas stash remixes:
gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)

and the rest:

snowlotus x:

larry og (smf)
oldsog super silver haze
goldstar
white fire 3
krush
super silver haze ?(bodhi cut)
breeder steve sweet skunk
dj short blueberry mother cut
pestillence (inkognyto)
lemon diesel (should be called lemon turkey kush)
lemon thai (bodhi cut (sativa)
lemon thai (inkognyto cut (indica)
stevie wonder
thaishine
trainwreck
purple unicorn
green crack
afwreck
juicy fruit thai
pinequeen
blackberry kush
herijuana
cali o
mss


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I'm definitely gonna grab something this time. Been low on funds, but I've been waiting for the cheech wizard for awhile. Definitely some amazing stuff on that list.
> 
> 
> lines:
> ...


thats a fat drop, im beat. scraped 630lbs of metal=100$ 

im so torn between running sunshinedaydream, or sannies KF next. i love that deep purple, all so i want 2 see how guwalls ssdd come out first.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm germing my Nev hz 21 x early Mullimbimby Madness today.
Its Been treated with banana peal ethylene for 2 weeksto fem it.
This will be my next s1 fem seed run....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

So those were r eg seeds treated with the banan eel to fem it?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 30, 2012)

That list makes my wallet sigh as well.. I counted a good 12-15 strains I want from there..
is this getting dropped at the tude or seur?
i hope it's tude! It would make it much easier to get em.. 
Seur be getting cray af with bodhi drops


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think he's said yet. 

What he has said is that only tested and proven strains are released at Seur, which is why you see all the prereleases like Dank Sinatra and Clusterfunk on the tude.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

if u order expanded shale (hydroton replacement) from a certain auction site , make sure you ask for "NO HYDRO INFORMATION ON THE BOX".

not even gonna tell you what it said in * H U G E * lettering on the return label.

but you know.
ow you know.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

hope you like corn wyteberrywidow  cause we grilling & chilling today.

conan , what is best in life?
[youtube]6PQ6335puOc[/youtube]

or... the robot chicken version.
[youtube]nIQfIj-RLyw[/youtube]


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 30, 2012)

Man I dont even need to watch that clip to answer... 

"Conan, what is best in life?"

"To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and hear the lamentation of the women."


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

best line in all the movies.

other than the drill sergeant flip out scene full metal jacket.

[youtube]5TNhS81w4bM[/youtube]


----------



## cannavienna (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hope you like corn wyteberrywidow  cause we grilling & chilling today.
> 
> conan , what is best in life?


[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]_Conan, what is best in life?
TO CRUSH YOUR ENEMIES, SEE THEM DRIVEN BEFORE YOU
and to hear the LAMENTATION OF THEIR WOMEN!!!
_[/FONT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSTCEtwVci8​


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 30, 2012)

I was in a bad accident when I was 6. Was in intensive care for a week healing from a lacerated liver. Anyway, the second day in there, the nurse came in and asked me how I felt, and told me she could give me a shot to make me feel better. Being 6, I didn't want the shot, but I wanted to feel better so I took it. That shit fucked me up real good, never been any kind of high before and I was HIGH. The nurse turned on the tv and what was on, mother fuckin Conan. Oh yea. Best time I had in the hospital ever.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

I hope Bodhi is droppin that gear at the tude, Im wanting atleast 6-7 of those X's


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if u order expanded shale (hydroton replacement) from a certain auction site , make sure you ask for "NO HYDRO INFORMATION ON THE BOX".
> 
> not even gonna tell you what it said in * H U G E * lettering on the return label.
> 
> ...


thats not kosher bro


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

if i showed you the label, you'd shit your undies & pant suit.

even delivery dude gave me the squinty eye.
good thing i be dish'n off cold sodas & stocking his favorite arizona green tea in cans the last 3 years

next time imma talk about all these hempy bucket tomatoes i got.
gonna even grab some at the store & offer him some... like i grews them myself.

we planting another seed (in the mind) so to speak.
better than letting him think whatever.

*

what is the approx. delivery time for "the seed depot" ?

im itchy for some afggo x romulan


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if i showed you the label, you'd shit your pant.
> 
> even delivery dude gave me the eye.
> good thing i be dish'n off cold sodas & stocking his favorite arizona green tea in cans the last 3 years.
> ...


10 days to michigan


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if i showed you the label, you'd shit your pant.
> 
> even delivery dude gave me the eye.
> good thing i be dish'n off cold sodas & stocking his favorite arizona green tea in cans the last 3 years.
> ...


az is ware its at man, i think we would be good friends in real life gud, lol


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

perfect.

outside a blue dream drop in 7 days , this my week to stop the pud wacking & get goo-y a whole other way.

zinga zing zing...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

7 days to ny. TSD delivery was by far faster then Tude and they were ordered the same day


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So those were r eg seeds treated with the banan eel to fem it?


Yep,
Just a single seed I got.
If I had more I'd go for reg seeds.


----------



## punkenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

Smokin Moose said:


> *Here are some recent pics of**Nevil's new strain, Super Kush - **(Kanga's Kush female x Jim Ortega's Kush male*).
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro, those Super Kush are rockin! Pic 2 is one of the nicest looking plants I've seen in quite some time. Very Nice and healthy.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Jul 30, 2012)

My package from TSD came in 7 days as well on the east coast with no issues.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 30, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> What do the good Vortex phenos look like?


Like the Apollo mom. Large triangular buds with thick orange hairs covered in big globs of diamond dust. Smell of a mix of skunk and sweet fruit and baby poo. The taste is citrus and a little peppery. High is uplifting, to the clouds.

<-- Apollo13 my avatar pic


or here.. she's bigger.
View attachment 2275287


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 30, 2012)

punkenstien said:


> Damn bro, those Super Kush are rockin! Pic 2 is one of the nicest looking plants I've seen in quite some time. Very Nice and healthy.


Wtf?
I couldn't see mr mooses"s post tell mr punkenstien put up the quote?

Sup mr punkenstien!
Glad to see ya here again.
I got ask......
Was the rks legitt????????????


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 30, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Like the Apollo mom. Large triangular buds with thick orange hairs covered in big globs of diamond dust. Smell of a mix of skunk and sweet fruit and baby poo. The taste is citrus and a little peppery. High is uplifting, to the clouds.
> 
> <-- Apollo13 my avatar pic


Thanks. Looks like I have 2 with large triangular buds, one has a lot more flowers on her but the other has chunkier buds. Still all pearly white pistils on those. Got one that's kinda foxtailed but they're starting to fatten up a bit. The last one has dense, frosty nugs with bright ass orange hairs, more rounded, crisp looking buds. At the start of the 6th week.


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 30, 2012)

Plush Berry #2 (59 days)


----------



## Khaos516 (Jul 30, 2012)

can anyone fill me in on some info on these...just got them from a breeder buddy of mine


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.icmag.com/www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=132759&page=2




Khaos516 said:


> can anyone fill me in on some info on these...just got them from a breeder buddy of mine


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

http://adserving.cpxinteractive.com/clk?3,eJyti19vgjAUxT9N34iBlpYSsoeLzGxTyFAJKS-GYQcligTqn.npVzP1E-zkPNz7O-c4JHCxTySjjEnpsIqSwCF8WzLPlpRadhAElLoe9zm1rSOkAOG1ievorf6EP80n2-QMD70CiPs5wjSF6axQ5Sq9h7yYw78o9E-X7H6.A9TGEYf07HS4rcNnLSraoq0c0Qp7kS8bsc50vJ7t4pWjRJ7RRZ7sRf7RiDZ243zZJvVz-WJZjdY9IoDwzLjcjnI4qa6eVP1FdVoOZaXVSU6qw97Eo0bEdDb6p5eIROp7KPcSYWbQqK435GF-8W2DRmmGh84gQojrYm5Yf.zaHIedYQi7yAsfvxf9AgPlecs=,lov this ad


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for the input everyone. i'm not really interested in fabric pots....watering every other day won't be a problem for me....i'm gonna grab some 2 or 2.4 gallon air pots...gotta run to the hydro shop tomorrow to see if they carry them, if not, i'll be ordering them online.

any thoughts on this? i'm thinkin i'm gonna buy one tonight.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230500770662


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> http://adserving.cpxinteractive.com/clk?3,eJyti19vgjAUxT9N34iBlpYSsoeLzGxTyFAJKS-GYQcligTqn.npVzP1E-zkPNz7O-c4JHCxTySjjEnpsIqSwCF8WzLPlpRadhAElLoe9zm1rSOkAOG1ievorf6EP80n2-QMD70CiPs5wjSF6axQ5Sq9h7yYw78o9E-X7H6.A9TGEYf07HS4rcNnLSraoq0c0Qp7kS8bsc50vJ7t4pWjRJ7RRZ7sRf7RiDZ243zZJvVz-WJZjdY9IoDwzLjcjnI4qa6eVP1FdVoOZaXVSU6qw97Eo0bEdDb6p5eIROp7KPcSYWbQqK435GF-8W2DRmmGh84gQojrYm5Yf.zaHIedYQi7yAsfvxf9AgPlecs=,lov this ad


ph . . haha ha ha . . .

you got me arrg


----------



## punkenstien (Jul 30, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wtf?
> I couldn't see mr mooses"s post tell mr punkenstien put up the quote?
> 
> Sup mr punkenstien!
> ...


Hey Bro alls well here. Yes the RKS is the real deal sticky icky icky but the seedings are sterile. Pdawg, JO's son mentioned that I shouldnt hold my breath after I dropped some deep chunk x rks pollen on my rks moms. And sure as shit stinks, the plants took the pollen well but the seeds never fully developed. But I did take a grip of clones that I wont dare lose again.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks for the input everyone. i'm not really interested in fabric pots....watering every other day won't be a problem for me....i'm gonna grab some 2 or 2.4 gallon air pots...gotta run to the hydro shop tomorrow to see if they carry them, if not, i'll be ordering them online.
> 
> any thoughts on this? i'm thinkin i'm gonna buy one tonight.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230500770662



Hempy buckets kill airpots and smartpots, it aint even a race

I have grown countless pounds out of smartpots, Hempys kill that shit, and with less salt build up, LOL!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> http://adserving.cpxinteractive.com/clk?3,eJyti19vgjAUxT9N34iBlpYSsoeLzGxTyFAJKS-GYQcligTqn.npVzP1E-zkPNz7O-c4JHCxTySjjEnpsIqSwCF8WzLPlpRadhAElLoe9zm1rSOkAOG1ievorf6EP80n2-QMD70CiPs5wjSF6axQ5Sq9h7yYw78o9E-X7H6.A9TGEYf07HS4rcNnLSraoq0c0Qp7kS8bsc50vJ7t4pWjRJ7RRZ7sRf7RiDZ243zZJvVz-WJZjdY9IoDwzLjcjnI4qa6eVP1FdVoOZaXVSU6qw97Eo0bEdDb6p5eIROp7KPcSYWbQqK435GF-8W2DRmmGh84gQojrYm5Yf.zaHIedYQi7yAsfvxf9AgPlecs=,lov this ad



i was like how the fuck does riu penguin know i adore asian chicks?

fuckers been reading my mind & tailoring ads to me. do i want to date a hot asian chick? 
what kind of retarded question is that!
of course i do.

just not via a shawg ad mr. penguin. 

not while im hoping to make good on the preggo mom scholarship ad.
let us hope dreams really do come true & my best version of tootsie nothing but a wig & girdle away.

oh robin williams, its not just your coke binges or movie rolls or crazy comedy style , you inspire me so !

did you look at the pics of those chicks along the bottom of that ad... OMG... each one is so so fine.

too funny.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes that's why I love kmao


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

all i can think about is kim chi , naked ball gagged asian chicks , & one hella hot poker 

you know 7 card hold em.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

I use to bang a hot asian chick back in 84-85,

Those were the days


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

i still get all types and my thing is latin & asian.
not even gonna go there cause ...hate ...it be a hell of a drug.

city living's only benefit is a little rough play with these easy freaks.

enjoy them i do. 
donkey punch them i must.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thats what i like gud


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

(2000) ww x (1999) gws 

double white






unfortunately all the sweet seeds bigfoot germ'd & stall'd & did nothing. not that you guys play with sweet, but stay away from that one.

got a green poison above coco now.

gonna go crack a few of subby's JTR to see for myself ... as told to me by this batman dude to try... this guy i hear collected all the shwag ... tga thongs ...mrs jill panty liners ...& even a nifty rolling tray  ... to the fridge ~!


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

Just called out SoCal, maybe they can grow a pair?

Gage Green is a bitch, M4K or whatever sucks their dick, or he is the the dick? I still love skunkmonkey

Their Mendo Montage will rot on the shelves, and those dumb motherfuckers couldn't bring their "ONLY" hot sellin strain. Fuckin failures.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

GrapeStomper BX2?

Who the fuck wants it, Gage Green and all them motherfuckers over there suck dick.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Just called out SoCal, maybe they can grow a pair?
> 
> Gage Green is a bitch, M4K or whatever sucks their dick, or he is the the dick? I still love skunkmonkey
> 
> Their Mendo Montage will rot on the shelves, and those dumb motherfuckers couldn't bring their "ONLY" hot sellin strain. Fuckin failures.





blissfest said:


> GrapeStomper BX2?
> 
> Who the fuck wants it, Gage Green and all them motherfuckers over there suck dick.


Hey man what happened?
Gage green dudes are cool man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> (2000) ww x (1999) gws
> 
> double white
> 
> ...


Nice set up girls looking nice. Can't wait to have fun with this hydro run


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey man what happened?
> Gage green dudes are cool man.



What? Im cool dude

They cant get it done, they must grow in 2x2 tents?, they suck at making money off bean sales, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

i always wonder how these companies make so many strains.
but i cant hate on gage either.  
but i can always hate on mr. c(ock smoker) if you like.

damn you giving away bx2? fuck that.... flip PM. 
we can trade pork chop recipes. i like mine with rice & beans.
your hate is my stash love


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

Grape Stomper, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gage Green are a bunch of kids that are fuckin the ORIGINAL up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

blissfest said:


> What? Im cool dude
> 
> They cant get it done, they must grow in 2x2 tents?, they suck at making money off bean sales, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes u are cool no doubt but they are as well. I don't hear no problems with the gear.. Which strain gsog?
They are constantly working at providing good stuff.. They have great customer service too.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

double white = half to the left untop'd / half to the right top'd

conclusion. dont top it.

blue dream is the next run... i top'd them one week ago. one week more veg.

*

emailed sweet seeds about the bigfoot fiasco.
that's right imma hold a cheap bean maker to task.
but $10 a bean aint cheap if u ask me.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes u are cool no doubt but they are as well. I don't hear no problems with the gear.. Which strain gsog?
> They are constantly working at providing good stuff.. They have great customer service too.


Dude? im trying hard not to be an asshole, but I honestly think GGG is a bunch of punks that have no clue.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

what did you get banana splits?
be great if they re-tool & focus on a few flagship lines but that's just my opinion.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

That's more on the expensive side but average nowadays 10 beans -10$ a bean =100 a pack.. I would like for most pckx of seeds to be lower but then who am I? 
I always wondered what's the deal with breeders charging 100+ a pack when it is very easy to make beans.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

Not in my room, I have seen it with Conney and Subcool, 

GGG might be tight and i will grow their shit, but they piss me off


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

when you look around its hard to find 7 week strains. http://www.sweetseeds.es/banco_2012/variedad.php?id=33&lang=en
just a few to be found. i tried this one just on flower time & description & being feminized.

green poison too is a 7/8 weeker. http://www.sweetseeds.es/banco_2012/variedad.php?id=17&lang=en
needs me 2 nice moms @ 60 day tops... from clone should save me 10% to 15% on that time.

i might mono crop double white a hot second.
only busting one run of blue dream cause it aint a hot seller here.

my little brother loves it so i'll medicate his stash with it.
its fun to grow for sure. love to grab that bodhi dream lotus.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

The best shit in the world should only cost $5 a bean, but you have the Tude,ect, that has to make money


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 30, 2012)

i wish i could stop buying beanz  asian chicks dont date broke bean hoarders im tryin to tell you.


----------



## blissfest (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> when you look around its hard to find 7 week strains.
> just a few to be found. i tried this one just on flower time & description & being feminized.
> 
> green poison too is a 7/8 weeker.
> ...


I get it,

I have a couple Pineapple Express that are huge at 60, I think they might be C99?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> when you look around its hard to find 7 week strains.
> just a few to be found. i tried this one just on flower time & description & being feminized.
> 
> green poison too is a 7/8 weeker.
> ...


Wait until that blue dream hits a fire og or a Tahoe og male

. I'm thinking sour og,hazy og would give it some extra kick too. Double barrel og on this would be a great cross.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> (2000) ...gonna go crack a few of subby's JTR to see for myself ... as told to me by this batman dude to try... this guy i hear collected all the shwag ... tga thongs ...mrs jill panty liners ...& even a nifty rolling tray  ... to the fridge ~!


idk who this batman is, but he sounds like a fag. 

jtr might be your kinda weed gud. but not mine. made me just crawl in bed and put the blanket over my head as i broke a sweat and my heart started to beat outta my chest. this is of course was after i changed the computers wallpaper to remove the plant, looking at it was making me anxious.. and had to keep looking out the windows cuz everyone was out to get me. not my cup of tea. yours? i don't find experiences like that entertaining. thump thump thump!!

i prefer a gentle uplifting stone like apollo for sure. lifts you up and makes you feel real nice.. everythings going just fine and then a couple more hits.. you feel the clouds... and then as you're gently floating along.. it creeps right up and starts to destroy you. that is still not my cup of tea.. but definitely my can of monster drank!! biatch!

lol. oh and fuck you about the pantyliners. lol. you fuck. and it's a bodhi thong.. jeez. at least it's not a sweet seeds whale tail.. I understand tho, every good elephant and walrus needs a good flossing every now and then... even if the elephant has a dick.









blissfest said:


> Grape Stomper, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Gage Green are a bunch of kids that are fuckin the ORIGINAL up


Doesn't that just describe every seed company that crosses every circulated elite cut to any other strain??
Somewhat watered down genetics.. no doubt.. but then again so isn't 90% of every release done by any seed company to date. You never see anything going past f2 these days, f2 if we are lucky.

It's a money thang. Do you blame them? If you wanna blame anyone, blame the people that buy the shit. ::raises hand:: It'd not like we all have access to every cut on the planet. And in most cases, the resulting offspring of the parental plants are pretty damn good, or no one would buy the shit. I guess I don't get what you're getting at? 

Just saw Subby's video on youtube of him riding around on an ATV on his newly purchased piece of California property. Pretty nice fucking place. American dream like.. yea what are those fuckin breeders thinking?!?


----------



## guwall (Jul 30, 2012)

Been doing a lot of work the last couple hours.... Here ya go

Ace of Spades - TGA day 39





SunShine DayDream- Bodhi Seeds #4 Day 25





SunShine DayDream- Bodhi Seeds #2 Day 25





SunShine DayDream- Bodhi Seeds #1 Day 25





SunShine DayDream- Bodhi Seeds #8 Day 39





SunShine DayDream- Bodhi Seeds #3 Day 25











Pure Kush x Uzbekistani HP - Bodhi Seeds#6 day 39






Pure Kush x Uzbekistani HP- Bodhi Seeds#5 day 39






Pure Kush x Uzbekistani HP- Bodhi Seeds#8 Day 25








Goji OG - Bodhi Seeds#2 Day 25





Goji OG - Bodhi Seeds#9 Day 39





Goji OG - Bodhi Seeds#8 Day 25





Goji OG - Bodhi Seeds#1 Day 25





Goji OG - Bodhi Seeds#4 Day 25










Skunk - John Sinclair day 39






Flav - TGA day 39





Critical Sensi Star - Delicious Seeds Day 39






Chernobyl - TGA day 39





Kosher Kush - RP day 39


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice work gu and nice picture quality!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2012)

I have to say all those plants are looking good.. Good work and damni wish I picked uup that goji og.


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 30, 2012)

pfft!! View attachment 2275748View attachment 2275749View attachment 2275750


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2012)

alley.walker said:


> pfft!! View attachment 2275748View attachment 2275749View attachment 2275750


Now that's what I'm talkin about!!! Puts Guwalls and my own plants to shame!! Do the dew bro!


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 31, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin about!!! Puts Guwalls and my own plants to shame!! Do the dew bro!


I fail or go home.. Hehe!..!!.. You didn't fail! Pat yourself on the back.. I hope it ends up on the couch for dayzzz on end.. He JE!


----------



## alley.walker (Jul 31, 2012)

Make it legaalo! Or go home.. Sweet justice can come'em ina smallaxck package


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2012)

Guwall whats that ssdd smell like?


----------



## Bucket head (Jul 31, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Grape Stomper, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gage Green are a bunch of kids that are fuckin the ORIGINAL up


meh
nope...


----------



## NightbirdX (Jul 31, 2012)

Not sure if any of you guys have run seedsman gear in the past, but I popped some Skunk #1 regs and they are pretty much failing. Not sure if I want to even run the rest of the Skunk #1 or even the Afghani #1 that I have. Out of all 5 that I popped, 3 broke surface, and of those 3, none grew normally, prob just gonna scrap them. They are kinda mutated and growing super slow. The Dinafem Super Silver I threw in with them are about 4 inches tall right now. Pretty disappointed in these, I've never had a whole batch of seeds do so poorly.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> meh
> nope...


 lol agreed...


----------



## cerberus (Jul 31, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i wish i could stop buying beanz  asian chicks dont date broke bean hoarders im tryin to tell you.


whos talking about dating?

your a big ol softy..







that what she said


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 31, 2012)

oops...

http://news.yahoo.com/australia-finds-record-drug-haul-among-thai-terracotta-044924648.html


----------



## cerberus (Jul 31, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> idk who this batman is, but he sounds like a fag.
> 
> 
> Doesn't that just describe every seed company that crosses every circulated elite cut to any other strain??
> ...



im just going to pu this here.. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skunk_Nr1/Cultivators_Choice/hybridmap/ .. in case you thought the drank man was mistaken about being watered down, not the monopoly of GGG..

it'll take a while to load, cause its so fucked up.. skunk #1 ...


and as for that bat dude, he is a real dink! so much so, i would wager a OGGS seed that his punk ass won't even show up to defend the defamation of his stupid name.. what a dink!


----------



## smang (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't get it, whos the bat dude?
The guy with the Batcave?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep the one and only batman with the cave


----------



## smang (Jul 31, 2012)

Whats wrong with him lol?


----------



## cerberus (Jul 31, 2012)

and a bat belt, with his super gay side kick.

not that the bat was gay.. i mean maybe..


----------



## cerberus (Jul 31, 2012)

he asked to many questions...


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 31, 2012)

Guwall what are the aromas like on that John Sinclair Skunk?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice Guwall. I have a sunshine daydream lady in early veg, I hope she turns out that nice.

Fucking power went out...no storms anywhere...I'm gonna be pissed if it was some moron that hit a pole and knocked out the power...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

Fucking moron!


----------



## guwall (Jul 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Guwall whats that ssdd smell like?


"I was swingin' my ass around and knocked into the sunshine daydream. All of the sudden, the room filled with the most pungent fragrances.
So I gripped a sugar lear and gave her a rubdown. After heating it between my fingers, I lifted it to my nostrils. Before it arrived, I noticed a sweetness similar to the crushed skittles scent of the Ace of Spades. Before that lingered too long, I was overteken by an earthy kushyness that seemed to have endless depth. Only then to be finished off with a doughy, yeasty, fresh muffins out of the oven enveloping aroma.... REALLLY REALLLY a treat for the senses.

I think I'm in love"





TheChosen said:


> Guwall what are the aromas like on that John Sinclair Skunk?


Very Powdery, mild cheesiness, smells like some funk, just old school funk. Nothing too spectacular.....very frosted tho.





cmt1984 said:


> Very nice Guwall. I have a sunshine daydream lady in early veg, I hope she turns out that nice.
> Fucking power went out...no storms anywhere...I'm gonna be pissed if it was some moron that hit a pole and knocked out the power...


Hope you get your electricity issues resolved.... I thought I was going to be most impressed with the Goji, turns out Sunshine Daydream is the real deal.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone notice the new strains along with some Esko gear dropped at Sannies!?

Blue Hammer F2 ((BBIxJB / jack hammer)
Blue Rocket (Apollo 11 vs Blueberry)
Holy Princess ( Santa Maria x c99 )
Chucky's bride (Exodus Cheese clone x Cinderella 99)

I just picked up a pack of each of the first 2, I likes a 'Blue' variety and I'm hoping to experience the taste of blue too lol 

Just started my first round of Bodhi gear today too, M8 x Fantasy Island sown into coco. Just waiting for sprouts now


----------



## snodome (Jul 31, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Anyone notice the new strains along with some Esko gear dropped at Sannies!?


wow. just made an order yesterday. dag nabbit


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 31, 2012)

Wasent sunshine daydream from Bros Grimm origionaly?


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 31, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Anyone notice the new strains along with some Esko gear dropped at Sannies!?
> 
> Blue Hammer F2 ((BBIxJB / jack hammer)
> Blue Rocket (Apollo 11 vs Blueberry)
> ...


When are you guys dropping the Royal Flush?


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Gdp #3
View attachment 2276251View attachment 2276250


----------



## cerberus (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^^one of these days imma grow a plant that goes black..

i don't even care about the high, i just want an all black fucking plant..


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Gdp #7
View attachment 2276269View attachment 2276267


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

Plush Berry #3


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone check out the RooR Seeds released @ the tude?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

IDK if any of you seen this kid calling out Nanners on his testers for TGA.... looks like he changed his tune on it..ROTFL

[video=youtube;4XlP2co1ypw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XlP2co1ypw&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]

(edit) not nanners full blown male sacks


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone check out the RooR Seeds released @ the tude?


seen them... didn't really spark any interest..

but, this thing! wet dream for sealed room..(it would seem)
[video=youtube;S85Qv5JYPKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S85Qv5JYPKI[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

yea i feel the same...they should stick to their bongs, etc. love their papers though


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i feel the same...they should stick to their bongs, etc. love their papers though


I was at a head shop looking for a new slab of glass... very much had my eyes on the Mobius Matrix


----------



## bombudburner (Jul 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I was at a head shop looking for a new slab of glass... very much had my eyes on the Mobius Matrix


Those are really nice. I wonder if it's as good as an SG. What was the price?


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 31, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i feel the same...they should stick to their bongs, etc. love their papers though


It wouldn't surprise me if the seed co has no relation to the glass co. 

Stealthy is my middle name, after esquire


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 31, 2012)

Look he's got the drying lines in the apartment below.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Those are really nice. I wonder if it's as good as an SG. What was the price?


The matrix single was $380 and the double matrix was $450


----------



## snodome (Jul 31, 2012)

i was eyeing the mobius stereo? matrix at aqualab. it promptly sold out in april during their sale. now they just have 1,600$$ mobius in stock.

do you know another retailer that carries them? brick and mortar only?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought some botanicare Readygrow coco mix and I planted some freshly popped seedlings in it. Looks like they stalled and I dunno if it will take days or it may take weeks to begin growing again?

It must be too strong for seedlings which makes sense. I was not paying enough attention.


Just bought some Extrema, Holy Princess and blue hammer from the new drops at Sannies. You get reward points and works out to a free pack for about every 6 you buy.
Plus first 50 to buy Blue Hammer get a fpack of Killa queen x blue hammer


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

That's the only coco that was good foe me I killed about 20 seedling dealing with coco.. I'm done with it for now


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

And I was just going to start to dabble in coco lol


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 31, 2012)

The only problem I had starting seeds in coco was it drying out too quickly. I found that if a just watered it down good, and pushed the seed straight into the coco without making a hole or depression for it gave me good results. Fed only ro water for 1st week then 1/2 dose of cannastart.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> And I was just going to start to dabble in coco lol


Enter at your own risk lol... Make sure u do no buy the cheap coco. Rinse a lot also



TheChosen said:


> The only problem I had starting seeds in coco was it drying out too quickly. I found that if a just watered it down good, and pushed the seed straight into the coco without making a hole or depression for it gave me good results. Fed only ro water for 1st week then 1/2 dose of cannastart.


Man I started 10 seeds I coco all was fine then I started 20 more in a new batch of coco all 20 died in the first week of germinating. I thought I had critters and rodents so I started uP 5 more beAns in the same coco thse died too so after that been using promix bx.. Been good ever since..


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been using Canna coco for a long time and haven't had anything but green and healthy plants.


----------



## snodome (Jul 31, 2012)

anyone having germ problems with the ggg bx2s? 5 days no taps. everybody else graduated.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 31, 2012)

Jordan shoe collectors are worse than seed collectors.

Ps
Fire red 4 retro Jordan's dropping sat.
Better stand in line all night for em lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah stand in line with some big $$. I'm still trying to justify buying some Bo Jackson Nike trainers.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jul 31, 2012)

I live sooo far out in bum fuck Egypt that their is no line to get Jordan's.
Just show up sat and buy em.

But I only wear Merrill....


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2012)

Alphakroniks releasing Sin City Kush BX.. should really be called Sin City Kush F2, cuz thats what it is. Sin City Kush x Sin City Kush. I told Jay I think it's just gonna confuse people to call it a BX. It's good tho to see someone taking things past F1. Wish he would do the same for his Snowdawg line. 

http://www.alphakronikgenes.com/
currently working on:
Sin City Kush BX
Jackpot Royale BX
SCK Line
Iditarod 2 Line​


----------



## Higher Medz (Jul 31, 2012)

strains from my current run i'm most impressed with are Sour Amnesia and Choc. Kush
both are gonna be some fire, and luckily they're lookin like the best yielders out of the lot 
would suggest popping these if you have them


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> seen them... didn't really spark any interest..
> 
> but, this thing! wet dream for sealed room..(it would seem)
> [video=youtube;S85Qv5JYPKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S85Qv5JYPKI[/video]


i just jizzed all over this vid


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;ImTvDDbSZys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImTvDDbSZys[/video]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2012)

I talked Jay into calling it Sin City Kush 2.0, he's confirmed it's the new name.  =P
Avoids confusion I think. That and sounds better than F2.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

hate it when people just name something to make it sound better then it really is. good job Monster!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 31, 2012)

snodome said:


> anyone having germ problems with the ggg bx2s? 5 days no taps. everybody else graduated.


Your the first I've heard of tbh, but all GGG seeds are fully backed up by the breeder. Whats your germ' method and how many beans from the pack have you started?? 1-7 days is about the right time frame to wait during germination (for any weed seed). Please do keep us upadated on this though and if the worst case senario does happen then know that we've got your back .

On Coco, I preffer to use _CANNA 'pro+'. _It's ready to use right outta the bag and only needs charging up with a good watering. I like to use a mix of plain tap water (ph-5.9) & 2ml per 10L of 'Bio+' for the task when starting new seedlings & fresh rooted clones into coco. Here's a link with more info on the 'Bio+' >>> http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/nutrition-and-media/growth-enhancers/root-enhancers-1/vitalink-bio-plus-1l.html?___SID=U. After the first few weeks when new growth is really starting to set off, start to gradually introduce nutes into the feeds lightly from there. If the coco starts to dry out at all, just lightly spray water onto the medium until the moisture is soaked back in 
Also with coco it's best to get the quality stuff (don't cheap out) and remember it's not soil!! Water till run-off and drain to waste, a lot of strains do need extra cal & mag (ph - 5.7-6.1) as diff's can/do occur, and always flush out regular to avoid any build up of nutes/"salts" in the medium. 

I only started using coco last year and I gotta say it works great for me


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2012)

I didnt get a single grape stomper bx2 to germ either. it might be because i didnt buy any tho. can i still get replacements skunk? =P


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your the first I've heard of tbh, but all GGG seeds are fully backed up by the breeder. Whats your germ' method and how many beans from the pack have you started?? 1-7 days is about the right time frame to wait during germination (for any weed seed). Please do keep us upadated on this though and if the worst case senario does happen then know that we've got your back .
> 
> On Coco, I preffer to use _CANNA 'pro+'. _It's ready to use right outta the bag and only needs charging up with a good watering. I like to use a mix of plain tap water (ph-5.9) & 2ml per 10L of 'Bio+' for the task when starting new seedlings & fresh rooted clones into coco. Here's a link with more info on the 'Bio+' >>> http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/nutrition-and-media/growth-enhancers/root-enhancers-1/vitalink-bio-plus-1l.html?___SID=U. After the first few weeks when new growth is really starting to set off, start to gradually introduce nutes into the feeds lightly from there. If the coco starts to dry out at all, just lightly spray water onto the medium until the moisture is soaked back in
> Also with coco it's best to get the quality stuff (don't cheap out) and remember it's not soil!! Water till run-off and drain to waste, a lot of strains do need extra cal & mag (ph - 5.7-6.1) as diff's can/do occur, and always flush out regular to avoid any build up of nutes/"salts" in the medium.
> ...


Thank you kindly for the info on the coco SkunkMunkie


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jul 31, 2012)

I know you guys have prolly seen Girls Gone Wild.. but there's this new movie out called "Girls Gone Dead".. the tag line of the movie.. "Just when you thought it was safe to go topless." haha. and it stars....guess who....Beetlejuice from the Howard Stern Show. 

I got the girl comin here in a lil while to relax and crack open a few bottles of Preseco champagne... she wanted me to pick out a good movie for the two of us to watch.. haha I'll let you all know how it goes. 

Trailer
[video=youtube;lRu9huXsOqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRu9huXsOqo[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

Dear lord... BlaHAAH! good choice for sure buddy


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 31, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i just jizzed all over this vid


I took a 3.5 ton unit and did all of this. U can only have the air handler in one room. So I built a plenum out of the cheep silver fiber board. Ran normal duckt from HD the key is the have equilibrium between the two rooms I achieve that by having a open duct to allow pressure back and forth between rooms. And the UV sterilizer he is correct but they need to be around the coil ware mold grows there is no way that there is enough contact time for that light to eliminate the spores that way. Google it and you will see. To be totaly effective you need 6 UV lights three on each side if the evaporator. The fittings are cool for the freon lines but the truth is you can buy a normal AC unit and the freon charge for 40 feet is in the compressor. Nothing special like he makes it out to be. And you buy a simple torch kit from again HD and if you can sweat copper then you can sweat the connections on a new unit. And that remote compressor that would seem to be more electric draw to keep it cool that's the whole porpose of having it in with the condenser to kill two birds with one stone so to speek. If your compressor is loud enough to cause suspicion then something's wrong either it isn't charged right or it's worn out. it is a nice plug and play but boy do you pay for it. I approached a couple AC guys on the side of the road and asked if they could get me a new unit that I want for a Freind in the Bahamas and one guy got. Back to with a brand new 3.5 ton no heat coil for $2200 brand new in the box. I've replaced the fan moter on the outside unit once. I have a back up compressor just in case and another fan moter just in case and a back up capacitor. Everything else is usually good to go. Just my two cents these days you can do anything with google. I'm self taught. Just like with lighting and hoods AC is just as important.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

Hot damn Twisted way to make me feel like I'm slaking on my pimping..  that's outstanding!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jul 31, 2012)

snodome said:


> i was eyeing the mobius stereo? matrix at aqualab. it promptly sold out in april during their sale. now they just have 1,600$$ mobius in stock.
> 
> do you know another retailer that carries them? brick and mortar only?


was at a brick and mortar spot

(just seen that post)


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 31, 2012)

minispilt overton'd upstairs.

cause cold air sinks i disconnect the floor vents and pop 2 fan (@ 160 cfm) in the 6" duct.
pulling theoretically 320cfm into the basement labratorium... where i also dispose of my girls gone dead.

12500 btu just gets it done in 500 sq ft of my first floor.

im thinking 24000 btu unit.
pull through the floor.

what you think twisted pleasure bx?

already own a nice electric vac pump, pro gauges, etc.

i never installed house a/c but the mini split dont look complicated to me.
same basic shit as a car... except you dont sweat shit on auto a/c.

imma rent a core drill set up to go through the brick. the rest looks easy.i dont want to really install a minisplit in the lab cause i cant think of a reason to not upgrade the crib portion where i live... plus i can go with the roof for the compressor unit location away from asshole city urchins.

the portable unit (only 8000 btu) keeps the lab just right pumping through the floor & its soooooooooo rigged ! any upgrade gotta be better than what im doing now.

& im absolutely certain my heat issues are long gone already  cant wait till my trays all be FULL!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry Sketch U a pimp....I seen ur work...Dats as pump as it gets.

Gud U got it. Ya with with those split units all u got to do is connect. No need to vacum. But ya with a unit like I did a 20min suck down.. No Not Asian... Get ur mind out the gutter HaHa had to do it... Anyway.. I think u can get through that brick with just a hammer drill and a good 24" cement bit. I know 24000 btu will just handle 8k so that's 3000btu per 1k anything better then those specs ur good in my book.

Hope this helps guys.. 

I'm a DIY to the tenth degree can't help it. You should see the Leds I built.


----------



## gudkarma (Jul 31, 2012)

where did u get the 3000 btu (cooling) for every 1000w of light (heat)?

is that a standard?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Jul 31, 2012)

hey twisted can u or anyone on this thread point me in the direction for a good portable ac/de-hue unit for a 8x8x8room? i was looking at a 9000btu unit for like 300. so i took my tents down the other night, my girl was about 2 leave me if i did't stop growing in our bedroom. so im moving down 2 the basement, so im looking 2 build a 8x8x8 room 1000hpsflower/400mh+4tubet8+4foot8tubet5hydrofarm(both hid air cooled with 6in inline fan) total sealed. like her-medicaly sealed lab status, because like any basement i have some mold from moisture.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

GDP #3...my fav so far. pure purple from top to bottom and strongest scent of all

View attachment 2277060View attachment 2277059


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy Grail Kush #2 @ 59 days....kosher dom pheno...these are so easy to trim. the og #18 dom phenos are a pain in the ass


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Alphakroniks releasing Sin City Kush BX.. should really be called Sin City Kush F2, cuz thats what it is. Sin City Kush x Sin City Kush. I told Jay I think it's just gonna confuse people to call it a BX. It's good tho to see someone taking things past F1. Wish he would do the same for his Snowdawg line.
> 
> http://www.alphakronikgenes.com/
> currently working on:
> ...


Glad to hear this. My JPR is fucking fantastic. I was gonna go talk to a buddy about pilfering his to make some F2's, but I might just wait for these F2's. Hopefully he uses that red fucking pheno. Though my SQ dom pheno is quite the lady, I really wanted more colors.  But you know what they say about the green pheno's.  At least I got the potency and smell already.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> hey twisted can u or anyone on this thread point me in the direction for a good portable ac/de-hue unit for a 8x8x8room? i was looking at a 9000btu unit for like 300. so i took my tents down the other night, my girl was about 2 leave me if i did't stop growing in our bedroom. so im moving down 2 the basement, so im looking 2 build a 8x8x8 room 1000hpsflower/400mh+4tubet8+4foot8tubet5hydrofarm(both hid air cooled with 6in inline fan) total sealed. like her-medicaly sealed lab status, because like any basement i have some mold from moisture.


I picked up a 14000 BTU unit off of Craigslist for 400 bucks. I haven't heard many good things about any AC unit under 10k BTU. But I guess if you only plan on running the 1k, a 400, and a couple big T-5's you might get away with it. I would just try to find the most BTU for the best buck. They are out there.

In my room with 3 1k lights, my unit will drop the temp by around 5 degrees. I use it mostly to take the edge off when my 2.5 ton central isn't cutting it on the worst of days.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> where did u get the 3000 btu (cooling) for every 1000w of light (heat)?
> 
> is that a standard?


It's from personal experiance. From what has worked for me. That's minimum. Anything more is a plus for sure.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 1, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Glad to hear this. My JPR is fucking fantastic. I was gonna go talk to a buddy about pilfering his to make some F2's, but I might just wait for these F2's. Hopefully he uses that red fucking pheno. Though my SQ dom pheno is quite the lady, I really wanted more colors.  But you know what they say about the green pheno's.  At least I got the potency and smell already.



if I remember correctly that pheno was like one in 150 beans... lol way to mislead the public on that pic


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 1, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> hey twisted can u or anyone on this thread point me in the direction for a good portable ac/de-hue unit for a 8x8x8room? i was looking at a 9000btu unit for like 300. so i took my tents down the other night, my girl was about 2 leave me if i did't stop growing in our bedroom. so im moving down 2 the basement, so im looking 2 build a 8x8x8 room 1000hpsflower/400mh+4tubet8+4foot8tubet5hydrofarm(both hid air cooled with 6in inline fan) total sealed. like her-medicaly sealed lab status, because like any basement i have some mold from moisture.


I agree with NightBird. Get the most for the buck. The bigger the unit the less it has to work. And all AC dehumidify the air. Your home under air should always run a RH of 50% You could get a air cleaner to run down there to try and keep the mold at bay. Hope this helps. GL


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> if I remember correctly that pheno was like one in 150 beans... lol way to mislead the public on that pic


I know right? It was something like 1 out of 100, hopefully he uses it to breed to a good male. I got the potency, flavor, and frost, i just want the color to go with it.  Need to get more of these methinks.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 1, 2012)

HM lookin good. Everything looks tasty. The HGK def. looks like a yielder. You get a whiff off those GOJI yet?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 1, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I know right? It was something like 1 out of 100, hopefully he uses it to breed to a good male. I got the potency, flavor, and frost, i just want the color to go with it.  Need to get more of these methinks.


 got a pack wanted to get another just never got around to it be4 they sold out on the tude.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Holy Grail Kush #2 @ 59 days....kosher dom pheno...these are so easy to trim. the og #18 dom phenos are a pain in the ass


I grew an OG #18 freebie with my Buddha Tahoes. It grew nice at the beginning, but since going into flowering, it has been shit. The frusterating thing is it is surrounded by some really pretty Buddha Tahoe ladies, who are doing great under the light and the regimen, and the OG#18 is just super sensitive all around. light sensitive, nute, sensitive, heat sensitive. I yelled at it the other day, apparently it is emotionally sensitive too. I'm waiting for it to start its period and start crying or something lol. It reminds me of my ex girlfriend.  Needless to say, I won't be running it again.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> got a pack wanted to get another just never got around to it be4 they sold out on the tude.


Ya same. I kinda was unprepared for Jay scrapping these, lol. I would have picked up 30 more, lol.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 1, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Glad to hear this. My JPR is fucking fantastic. I was gonna go talk to a buddy about pilfering his to make some F2's, but I might just wait for these F2's. Hopefully he uses that red fucking pheno. Though my SQ dom pheno is quite the lady, I really wanted more colors.  But you know what they say about the green pheno's.  At least I got the potency and smell already.


I had a 50/50 pheno and I really liked her too. I think JPR is overlooked by most people. I originally wasn't too excited about running her cuz I was thinking to myself, okay here's a plant that probably is gonna be colorfull and really didn't expect much in terms of yield and overall appeal. But she suprised me. I had some really dense nugs and pulled some decent weight this last run. She didn't get all colored up the second time being that it's summer. But the first time I ran her was winter and she had wild hues of purple, blue, and red. This most recent time she had some decent golfball nugs with thick orange hairs and copius resin. Smelled like earthy grape robitussin cough syrup. I was diggin it.

Makes me wanna pop that Sin City Kush. I tried to do a couple before but they came out male.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a LVPK dom female that had tight little nugs and turned a really nice purple. It had a lovely smell of lilacs and lavender. I def wanna revisit these.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 1, 2012)

DNA MMG x OG 18 @ 6 weeks


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2012)

i need to add a few more AKG strains to the vault one of these days....superbomb, alphadawg and sin city kush would be nice.


----------



## snodome (Aug 1, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Your the first I've heard of tbh, but all GGG seeds are fully backed up by the breeder. Whats your germ' method and how many beans from the pack have you started?? 1-7 days is about the right time frame to wait during germination (for any weed seed). Please do keep us upadated on this though and if the worst case senario does happen then know that we've got your back .


paper towel, distilled water, plate, cling wrap. it has been bullet proof. i popped one bean of a five pack from sos. i ordered before you told them not to do that i guess? i called to have him switch it over to an unmolested and sealed pack but there was a misunderstanding, i think. 

it was one of 9 other randos; some bodhi, some holy smoke, a tude freeb. they have all moved on.

yesterday i said fuck it and pressed on the dimple with my thumbnail til it gave way. i think it worked. the tail is not out but the neck is. if that makes sense.

*hope everyone has a great lughnasa


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Is anybody growing the stacked kush? I can't wait to see some finished chocolope kush shots.. I want to hear taste description because if it's chocolate fuel I'm sold lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 1, 2012)

someone in here posted some chocolope kush pics a few pages back...maybe higher medz....or bliss?? they called it choc kush and some people thought it was chocolate kush...

it looked real fuckin nice...made me decide to get some sometime.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> HM lookin good. Everything looks tasty. The HGK def. looks like a yielder. You get a whiff off those GOJI yet?


yea quite a good yielder. but the choc. kush even more. can tell it's the kosher upping the yield

the goji's smell really nice. think i got 1 goji pheno, 2 strawberry phenos, and a couple others that have a weird fruity funk.
but the goji pheno seems to be the keeper, and has most dank smell


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> someone in here posted some chocolope kush pics a few pages back...maybe higher medz....or bliss?? they called it choc kush and some people thought it was chocolate kush...
> 
> it looked real fuckin nice...made me decide to get some sometime.


yes it was me. they are really nice. have 11 that should be ready to chop this weekend

gonna take some new pics of them 2nite tho...

i call it chocolate kush. that's what the breeder pack had on it and not chocolope kush, it's all good!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay so clearly no one has real alien tech or alien sis like the alien dude claimed he had lol.. Obs put that rumor to rest so no one has pure alien tech. It's funny how someone based a company saying he has pure alien genetics lol


----------



## wheezer (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a pck of them Choco Kush too...can't wait till this fall to popo them bitches. I do got a couple Chocolope outside though...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

think i'm gonna take a break from buying beans for a lil while

seems like my last 7 orders over the last few months have been snatched

just so sad, i've ordered like 8 or more GGG strains and still have none.....
just too small where i live


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay so clearly no one has real alien tech or alien sis like the alien dude claimed he had lol.. Obs put that rumor to rest so no one has pure alien tech. It's funny how someone based a company saying he has pure alien genetics lol


that sucks to hear, hope what I did get from him is still dank. Where did you read this?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Thc farmer and canna collective. The only thing alien has that's alien is his name lol.. And poly hybrids nothing pure alien which was a lie and really does not justify his price tags especially when dankhouse sells the same for 1/3 the price.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay I have to get this out my system whoever the hell said ghost og is better than Tahoe og man oh man are you wrong so far. I have not smoked the ghost yet but it looks to be 3-4 more weeks and I can say right now that smells and structure are nothing og at all compared to 4 og in the tent. I have skywalker og x Jo og, king Tahoe og,chem d x og and supposedly ghost og and out of all these ghost og is not growing like none and definately doesnt smell like them either. More fruity then any og I smelled no type of fuel at all. So I don't even know what's up with the talk about ghost og because right now out of 2 fem seeds one was a pure male and this one that's in flower is not saying anything og to me. Overall I am not impressed with ghost og.. My testers are smelling,doing, producing way more than this infamous dr.greenthumbs ghost og.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

lol I feel like I got took to the cleaners a bit, but not as much as people who spent a g on fruity pebble og or 5 on the starfighters.

Can you send me a link to the threads where this is being discussed, I looked on thcfarmer and cannacollective but didn't see anything?

tis the price I pay for playing the hype game. In the end I guess I at least got some sort of tahoe cross and whatever the fuck else he used.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay so clearly no one has real alien tech or alien sis like the alien dude claimed he had lol.. Obs put that rumor to rest so no one has pure alien tech. It's funny how someone based a company saying he has pure alien genetics lol


 you have a link for that wbw?? was just looking around their breeder section and didn't see anything over at cc.. ty..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay I have to get this out my system whoever the hell said ghost og is better than Tahoe og man oh man are you wrong so far. I have not smoked the ghost yet but it looks to be 3-4 more weeks and I can say right now that smells and structure are nothing og at all compared to 4 og in the tent. I have skywalker og x Jo og, king Tahoe og,chem d x og and supposedly ghost og and out of all these ghost og is not growing like none and definately doesnt smell like them either. More fruity then any og I smelled no type of fuel at all. So I don't even know what's up with the talk about ghost og because right now out of 2 fem seeds one was a pure male and this one that's in flower is not saying anything og to me. Overall I am not impressed with ghost og.. My testers are smelling,doing, producing way more than this infamous dr.greenthumbs ghost og.


 my ghosts had no fruity smell to them at all wbw, so idk.. i wouldn't really say fuel like either, just that lovely coffee, piney smell that i love from a good og..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.cannacollective.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?5247-Alien-Technology

Obs says anyone claiming to have ibl or any true alien tech or sis is full of shit. Basically Alien falls in that for his cclaims


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldn't buy from Dr greenthumb, his prices are carazay. 200 bucks for 2 seeds, no thanks, I'll take my chances with aliens gear or even a ghost cross from rd before paying that much. someone said he paid 10gs for the cut, so does he expect to make his money back from selling 50 seeds??? fuck that

thanks for the link I was looking in Alien's section


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> my ghosts had no fruity smell to them at all wbw, so idk.. i wouldn't really say fuel like either, just that lovely coffee, piney smell that i love from a good og..


These were a gift so they might be a mix up or something because a male in fem seeds Nd then this is basically not og looking at all. Out of all the og I've grown this has no similarities for sure.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> These were a gift so they might be a mix up or something because a male in fem seeds Nd then this is basically not og looking at all. Out of all the og I've grown this has no similarities for sure.


 yah, that doesn't sound right to me either wyte..every fem i've grown from dgt's has been solid, not one nanner, and surely no all male plants..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I wouldn't buy from Dr greenthumb, his prices are carazay. 200 bucks for 2 seeds, no thanks, I'll take my chances with aliens gear or even a ghost cross from rd before paying that much. someone said he paid 10gs for the cut, so does he expect to make his money back from selling 50 seeds??? fuck that
> 
> thanks for the link I was looking in Alien's section


 wait, aren't you the one who paid a small fortune for gear from alien?? and you're complaining about dr gt's gear, that's priceless..

i agree that the g13's are crazy priced, but the rest of his gear isn't too bad imo.. you get 11 fem's for about $150, shit, subby sells 5 reg's for around $6o or so, and that's for reg's.. his prices for most of his gear aren't that outrageous imo..


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

If it was 200 for 10 seeds I wouldn't be saying anything, but for 2 seeds is where my beef is.

I have 4 packs of Alien's gear, 2 of Lemon Alien Dawg and 2 Alien Napalm OG for 150 each bought at seperate times so I wouldn't call it a small fortune. I said I probably got took to the cleaner's on them, but I won't know until I pop the packs.

I wasn't talking about any of his other strains, just the one that's 200 for 2 seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> think i'm gonna take a break from buying beans for a lil while
> 
> seems like my last 7 orders over the last few months have been snatched
> 
> ...


that's terrible... all those orders missing.

why dont you have seed sent to a friend stateside , have him repackage them in ultra stealth fashion, and resend them in a layered package?

use a compact disc, take the case apart, stash the beans in the spine, and write "family photo" on the compact disc.

*

thanks to wyteberry , 3 of subby's JTR cracked ... three in coco.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gud thats a killer idea! And would solve higher issues


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 1, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I probably got took to the cleaner's on them, but I won't know until I pop the packs.
> I wasn't talking about any of his other strains, just the one that's 200 for 2 seeds.


They're probably gonna produce some nice results.. 
I myself am running Dankhouse Strawberry Alien Kush again cuz I really liked that one. 

Alien is a greedy cock sucker who led people to believe he was bringing something unique to the table. He's a fraud just like Raskal.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

i agree on greenthumb.

clone-a-paloosa over here... two of those g13 fems... fall outside temps... i'll cracka'cracka them no problem.

$200 if you really want a legit chance @ a g13 keeper aint all that bad.
just gotta be dialed in on the seedling game. if you flip & need production, its just getting something proper in the stable.

i like g13 hybrids myself... not the pure version.
still id run that strain to high heaven cause its greenthumbs best producer.

his other stuff is as racer noted ...reasonable.
& that endless sky looks great too.

the new 35 day strain ...hahhahahahhahahhahahhaha... needs 3 months veg though cause it dont stretch.

wish i had some extra $ cause sea of seeds having 20% off the next few days.
so tempting to grab black russian & critical sensi star !!!!!
i think its those crappacanna freebies that got me balking.

*

i totally agree w/ regard to alien. H U G E fucking fraud. i honestly thought obsoul33 was the only one with the alien tech gear.

& GOD
& (false) logic
& alien
& blah, blah, blah

afghan line similar story to talk of kabul... can you hear me YAWN ! 

dirty underware og ... shit stain og ... herniated disc og ... havent you heard? they the new thing!

so you paid $600 for 4 packs of beans.
cough. crack some & show it


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> that's terrible... all those orders missing.
> 
> why dont you have seed sent to a friend stateside , have him repackage them in ultra stealth fashion, and resend them in a layered package?
> 
> ...


would love to. anytime it's shipped that method i receive it...i.e. CC and sowamazing

but have tried a couple of my friends i could trust that live in the US but they're scared of doing it...would love to get someone to do that for me...i would even buy whoever a pack of seeds for each order they send for me

anyone interested?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

anybody here should unless they a FAG ==> fake ass grower

3 to 5 packs (repacked in plastic wrap with a tiny label) fit into a cd spine... i mean dvd of family photos 

send in package with some cheap shit from the $1 store... candles , old lady panties , and 10 year old chewing gum , batteries that last one day , & super dry they give you cottonmouth fig newton knock offs.

if you cant get food in the mail cause you in another country ...substitue a bunch of $1 toys.

make a confusing package to open & sort through !

& make the order good one on your part.
do it once.

then do it again


----------



## snodome (Aug 1, 2012)

if you had 7-8 recent orders snagged do you think they recognize your name etc and use extra scrutiny?

shit would have to be super duper stealth.

bet you got a seed collector at your mail post. dude/ette is growing dank right now.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> anybody here should unless they a FAG ==> fake ass grower
> 
> 3 to 5 packs (repacked in plastic wrap with a tiny label) fit into a cd spine... i mean dvd of family photos
> 
> ...


hahahaha...i'm so sure that will work


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

snodome said:


> if you had 7-8 recent orders snagged do you think they recognize your name etc and use extra scrutiny?
> 
> shit would have to be super duper stealth.
> 
> bet you got a seed collector at your mail post. dude/ette is growing dank right now.



those orders were sent to like 3 diff addresses
only 1 i've used before that

tried the wallet with attitude, and the t-shirt...both got snatched

thought the same thing...they must have some crazy shit...plenty GGG


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

its not easy sending beans to e$ko... but i include coffee bricks , deodorant , and more.

put enough newpaper in the box that when the lid is opened shit jumps all over.

gotta make it a pain in ass.

i make false bottoms in my boxes too  

get those cheap $1 candles , hollow them out , stash beans inside double packaged , use a buffer like a washer , and fill/seal hole with wax.

could seal with caulking and hot glue a sticker to the bottom.

so many ways.
im such a deviant


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

deodorant stick, open, keep plastic protector lid, push out half the stick, cut with knife, pack beans , cut some off the removed piece, and put back in plastic holder & put that protector lid on top.

clean up real good. done.

throw some $1 toys in box with a bday card. 

make it a care package.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

that's some great tips Gud
thanks bro...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> deodorant stick, open, keep plastic protector lid, push out half the stick, cut with knife, pack beans , cut some off the removed piece, and put back in plastic holder & put that protector lid on top.
> 
> clean up real good. done.
> 
> ...


 this is how i got bud into canada a few years ago gud, lol.. or shall i say, i would have used this method if i were a pot smuggler that is, which of course we all know i am not..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

ha !

somebody told me you & beethoven smoked eLs of mass. super skunk x hindu kush in a back to the future time machine.

its so so true you have to catch my drift marty mcfly.

thanx dude.


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 1, 2012)

I know people like to talk [email protected] about alien, but he never claimed to have pure alien anything. He's one of a few people that had access to Alien Kush f1s(lvpk x alien tech) made by obsoul33t. He's never claimed anything otherwise. His Tahoe Alien male is Tahoe clone x alien kush.

That statement by obsoul33t on CC was about him giving pure 'alien tech' seeds to Alien. No seeds exist. They were all popped.

And doesn't dankhouse use raskal genetics to breed with?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

hey michael phelps whatchu gonna do when you get home being the most winning olympian in history?

"gonna bong rips me some querkle , smoke a fist full of shatter, & pound a few medibles before i make rounds with all the whores i knows"


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> They're probably gonna produce some nice results..
> I myself am running Dankhouse Strawberry Alien Kush again cuz I really liked that one.
> 
> Alien is a greedy cock sucker who led people to believe he was bringing something unique to the table. He's a fraud just like Raskal.


Thanks I hope they do too. 

I finished the thread on cc and realized that only person that took me to the cleaners, was myself. I believed that someone who chose their company name as Alien Genetics, and their online alias as Alien had access to the originals. I would now compare that to me making a sn as Ortega and starting a seed co called Ortega Genetics, throw up some pretty pictures and I would have a nice following pretty quickly. I haven't seen Alien say anything akin to him having original alien tech so I can't call him a liar, but he is definatley a very deceitful person. If the plants are dank, then they are dank and would pay back the $150 investment. If not it is a $600 mistake I will learn from, it's not going to kill me or put me in the poor house.

Live, learn, and get high.

[video=youtube;MIW2H-wgC54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIW2H-wgC54&amp;list=PLB5677CAB58DF646E&amp;index=4&amp;feature=plpp _video[/video]


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 1, 2012)

Dankhouse have used OGR & CC selections in their works, and tbh I can't fault DH for the price they're selling at as they're of fantastic quality. 










*
^^ Strawberry Alien Kush*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I know people like to talk [email protected] about alien, but he never claimed to have pure alien anything. He's one of a few people that had access to Alien Kush f1s(lvpk x alien tech) made by obsoul33t. He's never claimed anything otherwise. His Tahoe Alien male is Tahoe clone x alien kush.
> 
> That statement by obsoul33t on CC was about him giving pure 'alien tech' seeds to Alien. No seeds exist. They were all popped.
> 
> And doesn't dankhouse use raskal genetics to breed with?


Im Orry my friend be claimed to have alien sis and original alien tech seeds. He's been called on it and it's been put to rest. Alien is greedy N prices do not justify shit. Tahoe clone x to alien kush who can't do that?
150 is robbery for reg seeds sorry!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Thanks I hope they do too.
> 
> I finished the thread on cc and realized that only person that took me to the cleaners, was myself. I believed that someone who chose their company name as Alien Genetics, and their online alias as Alien had access to the originals. I would now compare that to me making a sn as Ortega and starting a seed co called Ortega Genetics, throw up some pretty pictures and I would have a nice following pretty quickly. I haven't seen Alien say anything akin to him having original alien tech so I can't call him a liar, but he is definatley a very deceitful person. If the plants are dank, then they are dank and would pay back the $150 investment. If not it is a $600 mistake I will learn from, it's not going to kill me or put me in the poor house.
> 
> ...


 i think they should be good plants in the end, not a $600 mistake, but i agree with what you're sayiing about him misrepresenting himself and his gear, that's for sure..


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im Orry my friend be claimed to have alien sis and original alien tech seeds. He's been called on it and it's been put to rest. Alien is greedy N prices do not justify shit. Tahoe clone x to alien kush who can't do that?
> 150 is robbery for reg seeds sorry!


Please show me where he said he had alien sis and alien tech. I believe you are mistaken. Also, if alien sis was so great, why did obsoul33t let her go? She's dead. That's how great she is. 

I don't think you should have to pay those prices if you don't want to, but there are other breeders with similar prices that people don't slander all the time like hortilab. $138 for 10 sour amnesia(alien puts 11+ in a pack). Hell, their starbud is $90 for 5. Granted you were talking about reg seeds, but I don't think there's any reason fem seeds should cost more so they're the same in my book.

And as far as anybody being able to make tahoe x alien kush, that's not true. Swerve, raskal, and alien are the only ones that have ever released alien kush f1 crosses, and alien is the only one of them that still has the original f1s.

I dont have anything against dankhouse. It's just funny to me that people talk such trash on cali con and raskal, but dankhouse uses their genetics and is all good.

I can't prove that alien didn't use the name to cash in because I don't know him personally, but he did have that screenname before he decided to sell seeds. The hype all came from thcfarmer members drooling over pics of his creations. To me that just means the shit is dank. That's why people wanted it so bad in the first place. Unfortunately for the rest of us, there are people out there willing to spend $5000 on his seeds at auction.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

SeE this is where u re wrong.. How do u know alien is the only one with f1s? Do you know raskal and swerve still have f1s too? So like I said it can be made for next to nothing. In tht same thread I provided a link for the members in there said alien deleted those posts and thread that's why another was made and basically put him on blast.. Read the thread you will see the member metadoneth say what alien said and did.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

To say alien is the only with f1 is straight a lie out the wa zoo because you don't know who was given the originals.. I know a couple


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

swerve got em... he said so.
even talked some shit about making more & less expensive alien gear.

its the thcfarmer connexion. 

...i just saw a crazy sad thread on icfag where a terminal cancer paitent got beans from obsoul33 & is growing them out. i hope that dude puffs a HUGE el of rock hard alien nugz & is cured of all that has him sick. be fucking rad.

also be nice to see some of that gear.
hell, id like to grow & smoke some for myself!

those kushys thing never yield good.
but then again id kill to get my afghan kush cut back.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah swerve been said he had originals alienn x's from obs.. Shit people never even heard.. and he originally came out with Tahoe alien


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

what if i told u that i foliar the rootbastic on the roots of the pre-veg dwc bucket...

and it works!

fine hairs like a muthafucker.
this drop of double white gonna blow up.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

every time i go to icfag i find this post w/ a superb cut of tahoe.

its soooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty & massive cola making looks nothing like the shit i had.

i tossed this clone.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

now that ive thought about it... who doesnt need a good kush cut?

you could call it anything & they'll snatch it up.

cum swallowing og kush x anal tounge dart og = (your) filthy momma og
put it in a ziplock bag.
gone in 60 seconds.

kids nowadays.


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 1, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah swerve been said he had originals alienn x's from obs.. Shit people never even heard.. and he originally came out with Tahoe alien


And there are multiple alien tech males because swerve's and OG Raskals males are different


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 1, 2012)

Shit I wish Swerve would come out with more aliens soon been waiting all year for them!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

^ you know what happens when most stoners start talking about shit they gonna do?

nothing.
absolutely nothing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Shit I wish Swerve would come out with more aliens soon been waiting all year for them!


Another sucker! All this neg alien talk and you say this! Lol


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 1, 2012)

Swerve has the real alien just like OG Raskal,I'm just saying I want some of his alien beans,so wtf are you talking about!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh yes....... *Looky what came in the mail today!!! *=D =D =D =D =D I _swear_ the mailman gave me a thumbs up as he drove away. No Shit!


----------



## cerberus (Aug 1, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> where did u get the 3000 btu (cooling) for every 1000w of light (heat)?
> 
> is that a standard?


FYI
3000 BTU of heat per K has always been my rue of thumb too.


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 1, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Swerve has the real alien just like OG Raskal,I'm just saying I want some of his alien beans,so wtf are you talking about!


pretty much, if you didn't get your seeds from swerve then they aren't real....

will all these dirty dickriders, swerve must be exhausted and covered in stds.


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 1, 2012)

Og raskal also has real alien but beyond that????? Who Knows,like I said I would like to get some of his alien beans.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 1, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Og raskal also has real alien but beyond that????? Who Knows,like I said I would like to get some of his alien beans.


are you gonna do everything you can to get em


----------



## cerberus (Aug 1, 2012)

what is rare somewhere is gotten with a beer a chicken wing somewhere else.. it don't always happen in ME favor, but..

the obs aliendawg cut gets passed around here at bars.. quiet a few peeps run it. a dude with obs's aliendawg (either seeds or a direct cut i don't know for sure, but i figure seed) passed cuts around to med paitients and must of those guys will trade or give em to other patients, but you gotta be at the bar  cuz we country out here, and we like see people nose to nose and toe to toe


I have never grown it but only cause i got a 12 pack of og fruity pebble x aliendaw that's getting popped as soon as my grapeheads get out of their solo's.. my (OTM x bubb kush) x ya mamma are vegging out like little indica bushes with a lot of branches and super thin sativa blades, they love the 5 gal of TLO.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 1, 2012)

First seeds I ever bought. Sept. 2011.

I bought Mr Green Thumbs G-13 @ 200 oh and he got me $45 shipping total on card $245.37 got three seeds. Got them in 3 days. Popped one in 24 hours had a tail a plant in another 24. Was patient she was a monster never saw a bigger faster healthier plant in my life. Cloned the liven shit out of the mom. Was rediculous I filled everything with it. Guess what it was shit. The worst bud I had ever seen or had the pleasure to grow. Fucked my ass hard.... Called him he says and I quote. "listen you wanted big you didn't say anything about special" "you want big and special you want chemdawg 4" I hung up on him.
It looked just like the pics he has on his site. For instance my 300 watt DIY LED I ave. 8 zips a run. With her I got 12.5 that's the difference is vigor and yield. But it is swag at best dnt waist ur money. Anyone want to check
Me out on ZON I have all my pics and threads there. Just sayin.
Dnt have to listen to me. But it's the fuckin truth. My buds called trick weed. It's what you want to grow and sell to your enemy's. Cause trust me they will buy it. But they sure as fuck will
Be pissed later. Got two beans left
In the vault. Being Fems they can't be helped. Sucks to...oh well live and learn.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> pretty much, if you didn't get your seeds from swerve then they aren't real....
> 
> will all these dirty dickriders, swerve must be exhausted and covered in stds.


Like realy? Red is a friend of mine and did not say anything do deserve this shit.. In no way he disrespected anyone here but because he wants swerve beans he.a dick rider? That's childish and we can say that for a lot of people here if thTs the case. You can't blame him for knowing who puts out fire whether u like who he get it from or not.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

gud you think that tahoe looks good you should check out the gsc thread. 







calmed down a bit since earlier, I don't know why I was stressing it so much. it is what it is. The proof is in the pudding I just got to find out for myself.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

one hella NOT endorsement right there.
damn doc greenthumb? wtf $45 to ship?

sucks when you spend engery, time, $, etc on a project that takes weeks & peeps dont feel it.

*

what is that tahoe ... the "nickle nugz" pheno?

tahoe how i wish you were central cola dominant !


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

fuck one more week.
bout to make that blue dream drop ...cause dem lights on.

later fools!


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

no that's girl scout cookies (gsc)

not joking, it's what it's called


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 1, 2012)

ow yes... i read that icfag thread.

that's what it looks like? what week is that?

*

edit i just checked the photo. that shit is nearly done & has weak sauce yield. fuck no , id never grow that... fill a tray get 3 zips dry.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 1, 2012)

that's at 45 days and people take it to 62

I want some


----------



## snodome (Aug 1, 2012)

the timewreck i popped was insanely main cola dominant. confess to liking it (second)best out of my last run. the sour kush went from worst to best in 30 days. shit is tasty.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy Grail Kush #3


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2012)

MozPoz with mainline bondage:




























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## smang (Aug 1, 2012)

Man I want to mainline next summer, really see it as bringing out the most potential out of my girls haha


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 1, 2012)

smang said:


> Man I want to mainline next summer, really see it as bringing out the most potential out of my girls haha


I did it to a couple plants, kept em real low... it's a great technique but not much different than what people have called LST'ing or Plant Bondage for years. 
I would just be careful how much stress you induce on younger plants in Veg. This technique is great for clones but I like to inflict as little stress as possible as to not fuck up my male/female ratios with plants from seed.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am really need to check out some mainline myself... 

Higher meds, your Holy Grail Kush pics make me rethink popping the rest of my pack... nice work amigo


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 1, 2012)

Cracking the last 2 remaining Space Princess beans on the planet. I think. Don't take my word on that, but I'm pretty damn sure. 
Some Bodhi A11 too for kicks. Floater was a no go. Jack the Ripper was a no go. Plenty of other hotties in the room tho, and 19 of em now in dirt and under the Ushio Super Sodium. 




TheChosen said:


> gud you think that tahoe looks good you should check out the gsc thread...The proof is in the pudding I just got to find out for myself.


Indeed.






gudkarma said:


> ^ you know what happens when most stoners start talking about shit they gonna do? nothing.
> absolutely nothing.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 2, 2012)

DankHouse use OGR & CC strains but have made selections and done F2's, testing and so on. And are selling for half the price with 12-14 beans per pack listed as 10 too!!!! So yeah it does make them better imo, I've run CC beans and Raskal gear clones and tbh I'd still go for the DH beans as Doc's doin great work on his gear and is a decent guy too and not a silverspoon kid playing big time gangsta. Lol Swerve is a fuckin tool and most of the grower community want the fuckers balls on a platter just for the auto'/hermie trash he's put out and keeps on putting out. He's got more personal security than the president when he's out in public what does that tell you...


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> SeE this is where u re wrong.. How do u know alien is the only one with f1s? Do you know raskal and swerve still have f1s too? So like I said it can be made for next to nothing. In tht same thread I provided a link for the members in there said alien deleted those posts and thread that's why another was made and basically put him on blast.. Read the thread you will see the member metadoneth say what alien said and did.


Sorry, had to go to work. I want to respond now, but I'm done with this topic after my reply. I feel that i'm backing up my statements with as much proof as possible, but i respect anyone's decision to disagree with me. The following quote is why I believe raskal doesn't have alien kush f1 daddy anymore.


MrDJK5 said:


> Which F2's would you like to see here at the collective?
> 
> Looking for some new daddys so I'm gonna be makin some F2's real soon. These F2's will be made doing open pollenations so expect some variation. Please post up 2 from the list below that you would like to see here at the collective and i will send some in since I'm sure I will have plenty extras....Thanks...~ogr
> 
> ...


I was only assuming swerve no longer had f1s cuz he stopped making alien kush crosses. I may be wrong. My bad on that one. And there are a few other peeps I don't know with F1s. And even if they can be made for next to nothing by raskal and swerve(if they still have f1s), I guarantee raskal and swerve won't sell them for next to nothing.

I reread that thread at CC about alien tech seeds, and I came to the same conclusion as last time I read it. Nowhere in that thread does it say that alien claimed to have pure alien tech seeds. It was some other dude, and they weren't pure alien tech as it turns out. So, the OP(metadoneth) had to eat his words. Then metadoneth claims alien said he got alien sis from obsoul33t. Obsoul33t denies this by saying she's been dead a year. Although, after the OP claimed there were pure alien tech seeds and was wrong, I won't believe what he was saying about the alien sis until he provides a quote. Here are some quotes to hopefully clear things up a bit:



metadoneth said:


> Well boys and girls... I just found out the ALien Technology lives on in pure form... here is a quote from another board of a bro who recieved PURE alien tech beans...
> 
> 
> 
> So OBS (or his friend) really still has pure alien beans using the male and both females... I wonder what the cherry on cherry combo came out like... He still has his secret wepon and I wouldn't even doubt if he already selected another male and is breeding with it.. just keeping it secret becasue of the hype the last male caused... I mean look at the amount of breeders using his alien genetics as their own... Im sure he is flattered and prolly frustrated as well... since that male was obviously his baby and he prolly dropped her on purpose to make sure she never got out.... I thought "I Knew it" right when I read this because I had suspected OBS had a pure line of this yet and was just keeping it on the DL...





Obsoul33t said:


> this was sent to me and I am here to say this post is 100% bullshit , there are NO pure alien seeds left at all , I never gifted anyone the pure Alien tech seeds . the Alien tech sister has been tossed as well .. anyone claiming to have anything in pure form is a straight up liar ....
> in the original crack there were more than 1 male and way more than 2 females so this person has no clue ...
> AGAIN FOR THE RECORD THERE ARE NO PURE ALIEN TECHNOLOGY SEEDS LEFT ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD ... I PERSONALLY DO NOT HAVE SOME SECRET STASH I AM PLANNING ON BREEDING WITH >>> NOT EVEN A SINGLE SEED WAS EVER GIVEN AWAY >>>
> also for the record I only gave out the pure sister to one friend that ran it once then held it for me , he asked me if i wanted i said No he killed it... end of story....





metadoneth said:


> Awesome! Thanks ODB and Farnorcal... this is great.. straight from the dragons mouth... thank you OBS for clearing this up... sad to hear such an insane strain is gone but also kinda relieved in way... lol... Thanks again for getting the truth out there and sorry for my incorrect info... I saw this post originally on IC and wanted to share this with the CC community if it was true... I probably just added to hype with this thread which is the opposite of what OBS wanted but I wanted the truth... and we got it... so I believe the thread was a success... If OBS wants it closed I have no objection.. and I apologize to anyone who I misled with my first post... But again I was just looking for the truth...





oldirtybastard said:


> Obs thanks for clearing that up... Did you not post up at the farm you were gifting Alien with seeds?? I remember both you and Alien saying something about it.. What beans did/were you going to give him?? Thanks. ~ODB~





Obsoul33t said:


> he got some x's some original alien x 4 and a few others but we never said anything about pure alien ...





HigherSolutions said:


> The plot thickens lol. Dude posted more info on his "Alien Tech Sister" beans he was gifted...
> 
> _"Here is the response from my friend as told to him from his Nonprofit partner.
> 
> ...




That pretty much sums up everything I was trying to say about this topic....except for the original point I was trying to make. It seems the only valid complaint people have about alien is his prices. Fair enough. Can't it just be left at that?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 2, 2012)

Dr greenthumb always ships for free
Why the 45$ bill?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 2, 2012)

never did get anything from the Thumb... wanted a few but, never got around to dealing with his menstrual ass


----------



## smang (Aug 2, 2012)

Dunno I don't get his prices haha, like 200$ a fucking bean for G-13, I mean come on yeah maybe the cut was expensive but not a lot of people buy it, say he had pack for around that much sold much more I think he'd be making more money than the occasional few every now and then lol


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 2, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Dr greenthumb always ships for free
> Why the 45$ bill?


I just assumed that's what it was he said I can get it to you in 3 days so I guess I opted for faster shipping. But I had no idea it would be 45 bucks for two little seeds from Canada so I guess this would be my fault and I admit that. I called him We talked about the whole Double D situation and also about cloning. So I decided to order He said "ok the card cleared we will get your order out today" (no total again my fault for not asking)and that was that. When I got the bill it was $245.37

For the record I have never ordered nore have I ran anything else of his again. I do not know about anything else he has. But What I am saying is for fact that his G-13 Fem 2 seeds for $200 is a joke. And That is what Iam saying and Anyone that does try them will tell you the same. 
Vigor YES 
Healthy free of disease (@germ)YES 
Easy germ Yes
Easy Clone YES 
Smell : Menthol/Sweet Coco/Musky
Potency 2 (1-10)
PM Resistant NO

MrGreenThumb a Pissy dude from all the bullshit of being a public breeder but a real deal type. I'm pissed but what can u do. After he said that I got what I asked for I knew he wasn't going to admit to the shit so that was it.

I would also like to add.
I know I'm new around here but the truth is the truth I do not go around talking shit about anyone's work. Anyone who knows me knows this.
But I have a personal experiance I will
Post it publicly if I see necessary. This is not meant towards anyone (scare)
It is just a statement.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

@bombud - I'm done with it just felt like it needed to get out. And you are missing the part that I'm talking about anyway.. It was the post where people were saying that alien said he had original alien beans and Alien sis and more than one member confirmed alien saying so but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm growing a DrGT c99bagseed, good dog, and chemo Iranian.
but the heat has the chemo an good dog kinda sad.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 2, 2012)

As to the Alien situation. I have never read anyware that Alien has said he ever had anything original Alien Tech. F1 I would love to see a link to that thread. Cause that would deffinatly faulter his credability. Because that is the first thing you learn looking into alien is that all that remains is alien kush. Just like G-13 just hybrids remain unless some old hippy gots it in his possession it's gone. And if this hippy knows anything he isn't going to give out.
I have seems several times ware alien and OBS have talked publicly a d he has thanked OBS this certine things. I wouldn't Beleive there is a controversy there just saying.

What I do know is alien has loggs of his shit growing and I have seen whare he talks with the community and doesn't hide out seems to be a ok type. Also he wasn't a breeder to begin with he was asked to release his creations kind of like jaws. And I'm sure Logic while I dnt know the dude and have heard nothing but bad shit about him. Told him bro I think you should charge CaliConnection and OgRascal prices you will get it. I know I
Probobly wouldn't do that I would try to be more reasonable with my pricing. Being on this side if the tracts being a consumer and all. 

And the auction stuff ya rediculous but I dnt get it. I dnt understand how so Many people can have fruity pebble og and starfighter when it's $1500 a pack. There are several logs on them growing. Who gives away 1500 dollar seeds. I guess it's an Oxymoron. I think alien keeps quite about all of this because of logic. I just wonder if the dude would have started out at ZON or here how his gear would have broke to market instead if under Logics wing just sayin.

For the record Im not anyone's side in this matter just stating what I think. :newb: :idiot: learning as I go.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the quotes from alien were deleted so I cannot link it.. But more then a couple members cconfirms alien saying so, so yeah whatever.. If people want his gear get it I don't care shit lets see what's what.

Ive heard a lot of people got those seeds for free and some paid a grip. Good luck to all on whatever you grow..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;RnJxx9fxXZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnJxx9fxXZY[/video]

*he starts with the alien genetics at about 7:08*


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> He's got more personal security than the president when he's out in public what does that tell you...


fucker i just spit coffee (no cuppa in the early am) on my computer.


----------



## cerberus (Aug 2, 2012)

GG on the zon uses obs alien gear for his crosses. and i trust gg, he seems like a good dude. met him face to face this summer, his boys seem like decent dudes too.. so my gut says, if he says its obs alien, then it is.. i am still trying to get ahold of the man, to see if it was a cut or a seed pack, and again, i seem to believe it was from a seed pack.

so go on to the zon, and get alien crosses if you want em. thats where my aliendawg x fruit pebbles came from ( alienfruit )



but my hunt has moved into a real uppy bodhi. i am looking for the happiest, high energy plant i can find, and i think my search will start with the mr. bodhi

peace and hate yall

cuz that all that ever rolls on a forum

edit:

i have been told that the fruity pebbles is not the fruit pebbles OG but a cross of GG's own making.. i don't want to throw out wrong info here. 8/3


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

hahahahha... soon as i see the pack from "divine genetics" i cut out. 
and how much crap did raskal cross with one daddy?
and was this guy gifted all that gear from alien dude?

in that video, guy is swearing on shit & hasnt cracked a single bean.
fuck him. i'll wait to see what he produces & withhold judgement on the gear.

wait. wait. 
is he gonna tell me (false) logic is putting out the mega fire too?

fucking idiots they think we are.

once you put (not so) divine genetics in your stash everything turns totally gay... like my cat this morning... how the hell do you smell like old spice & reek of shame when you never leave the house?

more delicious seeds for me please!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 2, 2012)

Seedism blz is back instock

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedism-blz-bud/prod_3067.html


----------



## guwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol KaB strain description literally says it will put me on the floor


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 2, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I just assumed that's what it was he said I can get it to you in 3 days so I guess I opted for faster shipping. But I had no idea it would be 45 bucks for two little seeds from Canada so I guess this would be my fault and I admit that. I called him We talked about the whole Double D situation and also about cloning. So I decided to order He said "ok the card cleared we will get your order out today" (no total again my fault for not asking)and that was that. When I got the bill it was $245.37
> 
> For the record I have never ordered nore have I ran anything else of his again. I do not know about anything else he has. But What I am saying is for fact that his G-13 Fem 2 seeds for $200 is a joke. And That is what Iam saying and Anyone that does try them will tell you the same.
> Vigor YES
> ...



I undestand an appreciate the report.
You seem very honest.

I'd give my current chemo Iranian a 2 in potency an yield this time around in my scorching hot cab.
She hated how I kept her 90-110' temps.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 2, 2012)

I just placed my first order with Sannies:

10 pack of Cheeseberry
10 pack of Chucky's Bride
5 pack of Killingfields/NYCD (freebies)

I'll have a cheesy grin on my face come harvest time this fall


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

you got 2 cheese based strains?

cheeseberry in my stash too. very solid & very stable.

the jackhammer is a true banger & massive flame thrower with color & taste ...i just cant go 10 to 12 weeks.
hope somebody here grows & shows that.

once i get a shed & clean out the lab of all this extra gear... we adding two more tables for 10wk & 12 week strains to be harvested every 2 weeks. 

my blue dream drop (first night is always a nail biter) looking SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.

rootbastic gets a total YES (roots excel if u like that) from me.

let me grab a pic of my experiment.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 2, 2012)

Still waiting for Sannie to restock his herijuana so I can make an order


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

# 1 & # 2 : after "foliar" applications to the root zone

#3 & #4 : notice the one in the back... i pull that one before i "foliar" this bucket

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... 

there is NO rootbastic in the nute mix.

just cheap gh powder nutes & little enzyme & bennie tea.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

Did anybody ever try mota's oguana kush(og kush x herijuana)?
Got that and some banana og x OSd FEMs i was looking at.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

nl#5 x tok , vigor-ous


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

those two bodhi's are females ... i know it !

cant wait to get them on a ride to cut city.

[youtube]rgjrcSQsuro&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you got 2 cheese based strains?
> 
> cheeseberry in my stash too. very solid & very stable.



I've really grown to love cheese over the last couple of years, it works wonders for me.
So I really want to grow some cheese and I've only heard the best about eskobar's breeding skills.
A "Blue Cheese" strain in regular seed form isn't that easy to come by in the first place, and one that's on eskobar's menu, sold.
I went with the Chucky's Bride because it's suppose to be more on the sativa side, flowers in a supposed 7-8 weeks, it's new and I feel daring.
Again, it's bred by eskobar, and I thought it's sativa leaning ways would add a nice balance in my garden to the more indica leaning Cheeseberry.
I was also tempted to try the Rocket Berry, but I'll save that one for a future order.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 2, 2012)

I just harvested 4 Choco Rains at 8 weeks. I have three CB hazes still going at 9 weeks and the yield on all three kicks butt on the CR.
I have some CB and I bet it yields as well if not better then the CB haze. I ordered some chucks bride as well. I love hearing fromthe pros here at TSCT growing Sannies gear
Good luck with it



Bad Karma said:


> I just placed my first order with Sannies:
> 
> 10 pack of Cheeseberry
> 10 pack of Chucky's Bride
> ...


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 2, 2012)

Bombudburner

You have some great pics of some awesome grows. You must have been growing for a longtime before you bought the dr gt g-13 so I doubt its grower error. Have you popped the other two beans or just the one?
Maybe the other ones will be better


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Unfortunately the quotes from alien were deleted so I cannot link it.. But more then a couple members cconfirms alien saying so, so yeah whatever.. If people want his gear get it I don't care shit lets see what's what.
> 
> Ive heard a lot of people got those seeds for free and some paid a grip. Good luck to all on whatever you grow..


Well, I guess I missed your point because the alien quotes are gone. Never saw em. That's why I asked for the link. I don't know what really happened and don't care. I just can't help myself sometimes when I see info I think isn't true getting spread around. Thanks for sharing what you know wbw.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 2, 2012)

GudKarma

Not long ago Esko ran out of CR. It took a few months and Esko said he had made enough for a long time. He also stated the same mom and dad was used.

The only proble is I have not smelled any chocolate in the new gear and I have grown quite a bit. The newest ones I just grew have a weird "chemical" smell. I have never smoked any chem strains but I imaging this is what the chem smells like. This is the first time I have smelled this in Eskos gear

I better get some DNA chocolope


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> I've really grown to love cheese over the last couple of years, it works wonders for me.
> So I really want to grow some cheese and I've only heard the best about eskobar's breeding skills.
> A "Blue Cheese" strain in regular seed form isn't that easy to come by in the first place, and one that's on eskobar's menu, sold.
> I went with the Chucky's Bride because it's suppose to be more on the sativa side, flowers in a supposed 7-8 weeks, it's new and I feel daring.
> ...



Just finish up my wish list of sannie gear, 
got----------
rocket berry
chucky bride
Holy princess
selene
Killing field f3
Kolosus


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 2, 2012)

Some new vape shit... Gettin' the handle of this thing!


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 2, 2012)

My neighbor started growing at the same time I did and I have been sharing my strains with him.
He bought one order = sannies fem mix sativa. He got one sugar puunch and the herb looked good, smelled good, taste good but did not get you high and everyone else at Sannies and other forums says it is fantastic. 
So sometimes you get a strange pheno.
Funny thing = he uses MG moisture control with fantastic results. Everything he grows looks great, gets good yield, is frosty and barely fades at all, no other nutes.

I have tried a bunch of different soils and struggled with some. I am ready to try it. Thats why I asked Scar if noticed a taste diff.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 2, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> GudKarma
> 
> Not long ago Esko ran out of CR. It took a few months and Esko said he had made enough for a long time. He also stated the same mom and dad was used.
> 
> ...


I gave a pack of cr to a buddy, he says they're about ready to come down and none of them smell anything like chocolate.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

i've never grown chocolate rain. got a pack. & got 3 packs of the choc mix too. given what ive heard, im not sure what e$ko's nose is smelling when he calls it chocolate rain other than the strains used. 

& i had a choc kush cut from a fraud on here that tasted hints of chocolate but gave me the inkling that :: choc flavor herb + me = no way. plus my cats liked it too... which mean no leaving it on the desk. little furry fucks.

got to have a fruity, sweet, sour, fuel, hash, or creamy note if im gonna keep it around.

sannie's killing fields i think the same. smells like WOW. taste is WOW. yield is great. potency is very good... but nothing like i heard. best shit i ever grew from sannie (speaking ONLY about potency & flavor) is extrema. shit is lemon rocket fuel. high for hours i swear. id only grow that fem cause ive yet to see a reg seed make a yielder worth even a sq ft of space in my lab. plus my ratios were 4 male , 1 female.

kolossus & jackberry getting in this year for sure. need me a green jackberry pheno !!! 

after a recent seed fiasco, im not interested in anything e$ko except "bluechem".

im back in my regular mode & will never run any gear for another breeder. ever. & i refuse to put these fucks on a pedestal. since i dont care what peeps say about my lineup other than those who give me the $krilla , im 100% golden.

any e$ko professional offering is super high quality from great selections... just want to be clear... & if you dont get the smells you're after ask dude yourself. i cant answer for him.


----------



## BirdDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

my choc. rain purchased in winter smell like chocolate... 1 pheno of the 4 females...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

good to hear!

e$ko is pulling from a huge pool so i imagine the choc is in there just gotta find it.
the choc kush line is from dj shorts bb adventures... which is why u get those other nuances.

*

i so wanna smoke some cron from jj420s gear !


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 2, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> GudKarma
> 
> Not long ago Esko ran out of CR. It took a few months and Esko said he had made enough for a long time. He also stated the same mom and dad was used.
> 
> ...


I have noticed with some strains.. the smells associated with the breeder's description really do not start to come out until after the cure. One example.. Strawberry Blue by World of Seeds. It actually smelled like onions or chives to me and I was utterly dissapointed in this until I jarred it up. One day I cracked it open and I was like "god damn.. this smells like strawberry!"... another example.. Space Queen or Space Jill whatever you wanna call it.. by TGA. Had a funky rotting mango and baby poo smell straight off the plant but a week later outta the jar.. Fruit Punch. Okay last one.. Strawberry Alien Kush.... lightly floral and slight fruit smell at harvest time.. a week later... Flintstones Vitamins. I think terpene degragation/oxidation of the trichomes after the cure process make a big difference in the product at the end. 

Either way... let us know if that chocolate comes out as she dries out a bit, and cure in glass.. I am curious about the chocolate rain.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to make it clear that I am not bashing CR. It is wonderful herb especially after a month or two cure. MD, you are correct about the cure making a huge difference. Some strains even seem to be more potent after curing.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

e$ko makes the cron, for sure! im moost interested in bluechem. next it'd be cheeseberry. 
every pro offering is top quality & tested & sampled & hermi free & fems will not make even sterile dicks & yield as described , and all that.

i do think he tastes & smells differently than us non-breeding folk & probably accounts for why some people smell chocolate and some dont. 

& racer noted after a cure the choc rain smelled bomb.

plus, e$ko is a sativa fan far more than an indica fan & it shows in his gear.

there's no doubt his standards are high & product (beanz) killer.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey WBWThe white From ogr is the most drought resistant strain ive grown guerilla style to date.
All my ladies are suffering bad out there now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

She gets real frosty when flowering so watch for mildew


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> good to hear!
> 
> e$ko is pulling from a huge pool so i imagine the choc is in there just gotta find it.
> the choc kush line is from dj shorts bb adventures... which is why u get those other nuances.
> ...


Topdawg jj???????


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

topdawg is def good gear.
who wouldnt want some jj in their life?

but i was talking about that vape crammed into the glass bong... wtf? i want some 

*

the night of broken shit.

first a spray bottle. okay. not a big deal. moving along.

but...

2 1000w hps ballasts done in one night.
fucking believe that shit! my back-up is "breaker popping" toast & my main hps whore will not ignite.

im sooooooooooooo pissed.

mo money mo money this shit keep costing me mo fucking money !!!!

now i got piss around with a 600y & im trying to catch a lab style sun tan over here.

[youtube]wdsyTMhHeIc[/youtube]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 2, 2012)

gud look into a light controller. one 50amp breaker and some 8g wire... saves ya from alot of headaches down the road.
i keep my trigger cable for mine plugged into an outlet that uses the same breaker as my fans.. cuz if that breakertrips, lights go off, product stays safe and non crispy.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 2, 2012)

i will... & even though i luv my ghetto tech fabulosity... light control is pro & exactly what i need.

*

twisted pleasure bx & any DIYer... this one for you :

backup ballast... big burp like huge spark shooting out the case ... and then nothing.
so i just opened it up. caught fire ! glad i didnt hook it up, timer it, & leave.
the coil is toast & something i never thought could break down.

my main 1000w bitch... she got gutted too ...coil good... just no start.

& i try a trade for the ignitor from the toasted backup.

got an extra fixture so i can vert up in your mama's house if i like.
& i heard ...she likes big fixtures.

new bulb. quick test.

viola light !


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2012)

the new portable vaporizer from ploom called the pax


----------



## guwall (Aug 2, 2012)

Mdjenks is my favorite breeder. Supplying that fire since 2025


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2012)

guwall said:


> Mdjenks is my favorite breeder. Supplying that fire since 2025


and you know this, actually I haven't done any breeding ever but would like to give it a shot some day. just ordered some BLZ Bud and it came with Samsara Seeds El Alquimista and Dinafem Seeds Fruit AUTOMATIC


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> and you know this, actually I haven't done any breeding ever but would like to give it a shot some day. just ordered some BLZ Bud and it came with Samsara Seeds El Alquimista and Dinafem Seeds Fruit AUTOMATIC


I will be sure to get some of that shit! J/k


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm waiting on the tudes promotion for GGG I want some grape stomper or the bx version


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 2, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I will be sure to get some of that shit! J/k


Is BLZ shit? I will pissed if it is! here is a laugh for you I am running blackjack right now.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

my portable shredder. he loves harvest time!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> my portable shredder. he loves harvest time!!!
> 
> View attachment 2280202View attachment 2280203


Nice higher!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hey hell, u ever grow soma's lavender?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hey hell, u ever grow soma's lavender?


Nope....now that i think of it i dont have nothing like that in the vault!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

this is my first of 7 that was harvested today. it's diff from the rest. this was ready at 9 weeks, where the other phenos look like a few days longer. this one has a very strong pine scent. the others smell totally diff to this
trying to figure out which is the keeper...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nope....now that i think of it i dont have nothing like that in the vault!



i smoked it once about 5 years ago, and have wanted it since
flavor is amazing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> this is my first of 7 that was harvested today. it's diff from the rest. this was ready at 9 weeks, where the other phenos look like a few days longer. this one has a very strong pine scent. the others smell totally diff to this
> trying to figure out which is the keeper...
> View attachment 2280207View attachment 2280210View attachment 2280211


That looks the fire! Man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i smoked it once about 5 years ago, and have wanted it since
> flavor is amazing


Collective grower grew it and said it was great smoke just not a yielder


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dam sannies is fast order is already in the mail woot!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hahahahaha.... oh thats fukin hilarious
almost pee'd myself there reading Jenks post

he's waiting on the gsbx to drop at the tude...classic!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam sannies is fast order is already in the mail woot!


Nice, what u order?
i like so much of those new stuff...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Collective grower grew it and said it was great smoke just not a yielder


yea nothing special...but, the one i'm likin the most actually is lookin quite a good yielder


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea nothing special...but, the one i'm likin the most actually is lookin quite a good yielder



I posted my order a few posts ago. Jenks just dont get it lol

On the lav that your looking to is it a 10week or less?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I posted my order a few posts ago. Jenks just dont get it lol
> 
> On the lav that your looking to is it a 10week or less?


ok nice
yes looks very close to 10weeks. will know in next few days. others look like 9.5


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yah i try to stay away from 10+ just to long for me


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

think i will get in on that Karma promo at tude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> think i will get in on that Karma promo at tude


Still got to check out the promo


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah i try to stay away from 10+ just to long for me


yea that's kinda my limit too
except i ran sour amnesia 10-11, and jpr 9-11 in this run
all the sour amnesia should finish by end of week 10 luckily
have 2 jpr's looking like almost 11 weeks and poor yielders


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Poor yields and 11 weeks ugg i would want to pull that out!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

think i know my keeper already
she's coming down soon...average yielder but meets all other criteria


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

Goji @ 62days



Cali Yo (2 phenos)


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

JPR



these are the ones might go 11 weeks


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

Chocolope Kush
View attachment 2280247View attachment 2280250View attachment 2280248View attachment 2280249


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

Temple (ww dom)


(ssh dom)


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

Sour Amnesia


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

another Goji


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'm waiting on the tudes promotion for GGG I want some grape stomper or the bx version


 If you dont mind super potent herb, get some of Hazemans white grapes. Grape stomper and white widow.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn higher those look epic. Love the dog too. What's his name


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 3, 2012)

We got this yesterday. I have a bho hangover today







We also got a glass blunt. I really like that thing.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2012)

^^hot shit kab.
hows that glass blunt hit?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

if anybody knows a cheap & reliable place to score a 1000w hps ballast (rebuild) kit please tell.

thanks.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 3, 2012)

The glass blunt hits just like a blunt. It gives big thick heavy smoke hits like you would get off a blunt or joint. It's the thing in the pic with yellow rubber on it. You pack it and the inside glass piece slides out. Then as you smoke you slide the inner pieces in more and push the burnt part out and ash it. It was only twenty bucks.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

[youtube]5RHRtuB0X_o&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

Whys your thoughts of htg Gud?


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone know anything about Classic Seeds on tsd?

Didn't really want to order from them again but I've wanted a good Romulan and their Romulan Joe ibl is back in stock.


----------



## smang (Aug 3, 2012)

If you want Romulan look at Next gen.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

HTG?

i love them... plus their lighters & shwag are my favorite.

saw their rebuild kit on an auction site for about $100 + $30 to ship.

not bad, $130 , for a new 1000w ballast (insides) ...the case is perfect condition.

i know there's a cheaper lighting specific place on the web. 
when i google shop it im not too keen on all those amorphous, unknown to me, hydro stores.

id like to find this kit (core, ignitor, capacitor, and maybe even new sun system plug) for less the $100 shipped.

*

even though i got a 10 pack :

got some subby's JTR shooting though coco  stay blessed wyteberrywidow !


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn higher those look epic. Love the dog too. What's his name



gaza......


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

slick ass pic's HM


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks, just wish i got my new camera in time


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

been trying to upgrade from the Iphone myself... what you get?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

nikon d3200
got this one so i can also start shooting some proper vid's


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> HTG.. love them


Really? Most of the ballasts me and my friends bought from them all failed shortly after one year. My 600 electronic luckily went within warranty so I called and they said if I sent it to them UPS, theyd send me one back at the same time, as long as I provided a tracking number.. so I just lied and said I bought a Lumatek and they shipped one out, and I packed the 600w Digital Greenhouse Piece of Junk up and mailed it right back too em. I didn't feel bad either. 3 Ballasts, all dead. Another time I ordered a tent and the fuckers sent the wrong size. The tent was so large it would have been impossible to pack back up and ship back once we started to assemble it. They wouldn't do a damn thing for us. I pretty much hate that place. Oh and the lighters suck too. Lol. They do ship their subpar quality generic chinese made shit out fast tho. Only thing I can say bout that place.. never ever buy the "house" brand.

I buy everything local except ballasts and bulbs.. ebays the best for that. Nutes, Soil, Ph Down, Cockrings, Etc I buy from my local hydro store.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn md. I have 2x400 htg brand lights and been running one for 3 years now.. I recently upgraded to 2x600 electronic ballast the same ones you said clinked on u.. I hope they don't clunk out after warranty I'll be one mad ******


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

wish there was a hydro store in my country
i have to import every single thing, except my medium and superthrive


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

Ouch..... ouch brother


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn md. I have 2x400 htg brand lights and been running one for 3 years now.. I recently upgraded to 2x600 electronic ballast the same ones you said clinked on u.. I hope they don't clunk out after warranty I'll be one mad ******


I guess I should point out, the magnetic ones are fine. It was the electronic ones that bit the dust. 3 of them. 
I"f that ever happens WBW just do the same thing I did. They are pretty stupid when it comes to Returns.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> wish there was a hydro store in my country
> i have to import every single thing, except my medium and superthrive


What Country is that? Kazakhstan?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL, u would think so...
but there's still a better chance of Kazakhstan having one before here
pm


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> If you dont mind super potent herb, get some of Hazemans white grapes. Grape stomper and white widow.


Thanks man I wish I knew that yesterday, I don't know I thought they would have some version of grape stomper from GGG


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> If you dont mind super potent herb, get some of Hazemans white grapes. Grape stomper and white widow.


the hazemans white grapes is sold out what a bummer


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn HigherMeds you are out there. I like to travel south for vacation. I frequent Mexico every year or two. You're quite a bit further tho. 
That's gotta be great tho living in the part of the world you are. Beautiful to say the least.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

what is a really good hybrid to get from tude because obviously im the laughing stock of seed collection at the moment which is ok with me. I just want some potent good yielding bud. I thought the BLZ Bud was a good one but guess not.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

I hear TGA plushberry is the bee's knees


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I hear TGA plushberry is the bee's knees



I bought my buddy some plushberry and hex for his birthday.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I hear TGA plushberry is the bee's knees


You should know u ran 30


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You should know u ran 30



well.. people keep telling me it's so awesome .... i must of did it wrong. lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> what is a really good hybrid to get from tude because obviously im the laughing stock of seed collection at the moment which is ok with me. I just want some potent good yielding bud. I thought the BLZ Bud was a good one but guess not.


Greenhouse White Widow is pretty potent. So isn't the Grass o matic Sugar Gom. Both are Top notch. Forget about Bodhi, Gage Green, its the little undiscovered gems like these that you should grow Jenks.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Damn HigherMeds you are out there. I like to travel south for vacation. I frequent Mexico every year or two. You're quite a bit further tho.
> That's gotta be great tho living in the part of the world you are. Beautiful to say the least.


yea i like Mexico too, juss too much damn tortilas!!!
tacos for breakfast lunch and dinner!!! hahaha...love tacos tho

it's cool down here, easy living. except how they fight down herb here. another grower i know here got 10 years no bail for a retarded amateur grow with about 10 plants. was bcuz he had 2 previous minor offenses
they put him in the ghetto jail, prob the only white boy there
there's maybe 5 people in the entire country growing atm...none of them close to my standard

but other than that, it's all good


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i like Mexico too, juss too much damn tortilas!!!
> tacos for breakfast lunch and dinner!!! hahaha...love tacos tho
> 
> it's cool down here, easy living. except how they fight down herb here. another grower i know here got 10 years no bail for a retarded amateur grow with about 10 plants. was bcuz he had 2 previous minor offenses
> ...


you must spread some reputation around before giving it to higher medz again.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

I messed up and didn't label my beans so I don't know if I'm running great white shark or blackjack either way I hear both are good, but I should I will make some pee their pants from laughing with these strains.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

some places & neighborhoods & countries be so small they *dont* need to be talked about ...imo.

only a handful of peeps with HIDs you must be south of the north pole & north of the south pole.

shit higher medz is the fall back man with a fresh herbal plan & a fist full o' grams!

stay low low low down low if you only one of five.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

Jenks, if i were you i'd buy CH9 Female Seeds - Aroma, they are flying off the shelf
straight up dank!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

man I put in 420 for a discount code and it added money to the price. Just copped some plushberry and it came with a ton of freebies. a lot of auto's though.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

and I'm trying a 300w LED, I know everyone thinks they are crap but what the hell I figured I'd give it a shot since I got it for free from a buddy who had good results with it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> some places & neighborhoods & countries be so small they *dont* need to be talked about ...imo.
> 
> only a handful of peeps with HIDs you must be south of the north pole & north of the south pole.


yea most of them grow with miracle grow

def not even close to either pole's
we dont even have winter here...2 seasons, wet and dry!!!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes in Mexico everything is tacos. And they have any kind of taco you can think of. I had a pork taco, thought it was bomb. I am not too much into black beans. I actually went out one night looking to score some drugs and met some cartel dude who was associated with a huge Taxi company. The drivers were drug runners. I smoked a blunt with the mexican dude and he took me back to this building in the slums of Valladolid (I do not reccomend travel here) and I picked up a huge bag of coke on the cheap. We smoked, drank some beers, ate some gnarly lookin food that could have been confused with tacos but it was some kind of seasoned chicken chilantro, lime, pineapple.. Idk what they were but the shit was nasty. I just remember being all fucked up and I kept joking with the guy asking if he was gonna shoot and decapitate me and he pulled out of gun and went "boom boom" and laughed... so we did some more coke and I paid him and got a cab ride back to the city.. caught a bus to cancun. it was awesome actually.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

jenks , nah , he gotta be the first to try those "roor" beanz.

no love till you do.

maybe make a cross with those prono seed company beanz.

vicky peach she be all the rage.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

The Last A13xA11 to show sex  


&#8203;





[video=youtube;hpsGh4Amt44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpsGh4Amt44&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

One of the freebies is Samsara Seeds: El Alquimista (northern lights x AK47)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

One of the best things to do in Mexico.. Swim in a Cenote!!!


ohh and this place Xcaret is mad fun. They have a man made underground river you can snorkel in. I did about half a g of powder and swam like flipper thru that shit. 

off road driving and zip lines are cool too. Idc what cartman says. bahaha. okay i'll shut up about mexico now.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

that looks amazing
u take that pic?

i've only been in cozumel


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> jenks , nah , he gotta be the first to try those "roor" beanz.
> 
> no love till you do.
> 
> ...


funny I was looking at the roor collection last night but had never heard of them so I didn't bother, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> funny I was looking at the roor collection last night but had never heard of them so I didn't bother, thanks for the heads up!


http://rickyseeds.com/id2.html

Here's some for you to check out. Might be some gems in there, you should get some.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> man I put in 420 for a discount code and it added money to the price. Just copped some plushberry and it came with a ton of freebies. a lot of auto's though.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

this dudes camera man takes some shrapnel LOL!

[video=youtube;tD0PKDGlwiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tD0PKDGlwiw[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

yall are killing me


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

You know what time it is boys and girls...?? 

It's time to get *FUUUUCCKKKKKED UP*!

Got the day off and Im bout to finish this bowl of Apple Jacks and get my drug on. 

Where the fuck is lastwood anyways?

allright todays special feature is a bottle of hydrocodone 10mg tablets courtesy of some broke kid I met on the street here in ghetto city. 

we is gonna take all 24 of these pills, crush em up, let em soak in some ice cold water.. and then they is gonna meet Mr Kool Aid Man



For those of you unfamiliar with this procedure... check out this Vid - 
[video=youtube;MPtv0ACUaHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPtv0ACUaHA[/video]

Only difference with my recipie is I use kool aid instead of plain ol water. Cuz the shit is gonna taste nasty.
You let that shit sit in the fridge 30minutes or more.. take it out and then chug chug chug.... and its like whoa.. outer space time!
Why just stop there tho..? Besides the Martian Orange Kool Aid we have a half a gram of Cali Yo to complement this meal of mayhem. 

I'm gonna feel so numb in about a half an hour. You could straight stab me and I wouldn't feel it. Like deadpool after a good beat down.


Remember kids.. cold water extraction is very dangerous.. and can kill you. This post was merely instructional and meant for educational purposes and shit.



Higher Medz said:


> that looks amazing
> u take that pic?
> 
> i've only been in cozumel


No I definitely did not. I left my camera at the hotel. No good way to bring a camera when you go swimming in an under water cave. Unless it's waterproof I suppose, and mine was not. I do have a pic with my arm around the cartel dude tho.. lol. He looks less than amused.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> You know what time it is boys and girls...??
> 
> It's time to get *FUUUUCCKKKKKED UP*!
> 
> ...


If you're worried about your liver due to the tylenol in it you can take milk thistle extract it takes out all toxins in the liver. Or you can take NAC (N_ACETYL CYSTEINE)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ holy shit


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

The point of cold water extraction Jenks.. is to remove the Tylenol. Duh.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 3, 2012)

Lots of gems out there.
Ak48, Wappa, pineapple exp, blueberry gum, budda cheese, redcherry berry, Osiris blew me away.
They were as bout as good as it gets IMHO.

I think most of the stuff the seed co out there are prollly dank.

I had hopes that GHS wasent all bad, shanti an nev used to work there.
But I tried their lemon skunk an was very very let down.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> ^^ holy shit


i second that. that's fuckin nuts...i take 1 10mg oxycodone and i'm fucked lol.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The point of cold water extraction Jenks.. is to remove the Tylenol. Duh.


Yeah I know but you can also take over the counter medicines that will make tylenol not toxic to your liver and save yourself sometime.

You also loose some of the opiates in the drug doing cold water extraction or kool aid what ever your preference is.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

the last of my GDP's


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Lots of gems out there.
> Ak48, Wappa, pineapple exp, blueberry gum, budda cheese, redcherry berry, Osiris blew me away.
> They were as bout as good as it gets IMHO.
> 
> ...



I have wappa, AK48 but none of the others


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> the last of my GDP's
> View attachment 2280506


man that looks amazing!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

klonipin, Valium,Xanax,Lorazepam,Vicodin, Norco,Lortab,Percocet,Ativan...... but, those days are in the past now.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 3, 2012)

I like to sip lean, straight from the bottle.

That shit is tasty


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> klonipin, Valium,Xanax,Lorazepam,Vicodin, Norco,Lortab,Percocet,Ativan...... but, those days are in the past now.


yeah pills are bad news unless you're one who only do them on occasion. I have lost a couple of friends due to pill addiction. But I'm not judging you should be able to do what you want with your own body.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

been seeing great results with this. gonna try it out. to be used in first 2 weeks


KoMAs Bean Sauce

5gal bucket with RO water

10ml HYGROZYME
5ml HUMBOLT HONEY
1/4 tsp TARANTULA
1/4 tsp PIRANHA
20ml BUDCANDY


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

can u link this sauce ?

is it one of his vidz ?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> been seeing great results with this. gonna try it out. to be used in first 2 weeks
> 
> 
> KoMAs Bean Sauce
> ...


Do you know off hand what the main ingredient in those additives are?
Been temped to try new stuff if I can make it cheeply..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> been seeing great results with this. gonna try it out. to be used in first 2 weeks
> 
> 
> KoMAs Bean Sauce
> ...



The only thing that I wanna note on something like this, is if you are gonna let it bubble for more than 24hrs you do not want to add more humbolt honey, and it woud actually be safer and smarter to supplement it by adding liquid kara at 15ml in the beginning, and 3 big tablespoons molasses instead of the honey. and add about a teaspoon of molasses a day to keep the micro herd alive. 

Usually when you bubble something you want to revisit the bucket and add more carbs but the Humbolt Honey also contains-
Soluble Potash (K20)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;..1.0%
Sulfur (S)&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.0.5%

​be careful with that shit. molasses= much safer.. why fix what aint broke? he proablaby got free nutes or an endorsement by reccomending it. and if thats the case, its enough reason to take anything he has to say with a grain of salt.

honestly.. I think some batguano, earthworm casting, mushroom compost, and molasses in a bucket is just a way better way to go. (bubble outside and increase the micro population). AND WAY CHEAPER lol

why spend big bucks on piranha and tarantula? fuck that.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> can u link this sauce ?
> 
> is it one of his vidz ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLNEB97Tb3E&feature=plcp


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

where I live in SF you can buy beans locally or clones. I just talked a good friend of mine to start buying beans from the tude. At the collectives you never know what you are getting unless they are in the original breeder packs and then you still don't know especially if they are in a zip lock bag, there are some shistey collectives out there but you can always count on harborside unless they have to shut down shop like the feds said, they just shut down the vapor room and it was awesome.


----------



## cannavienna (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> [youtube]5RHRtuB0X_o&NR=1[/youtube]


you should listen to SIZZLA if you don't know him yet.


----------



## snodome (Aug 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> The Last A13xA11 to show sex


damn cool pic. that single pistil looks like a jacobs ladder. climbing like a snake charmer's pet to the song of the sun and stars.

at least that's what i see


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

damn that kid ink sucks !

he's the rage? omg. 
he's raging like the burrito & guiness volcano i just shit into the toilet.

straight average & cant be no LA rep+

nothing like these LA boys :

blu backed by the legendary flying lotus (fly lo)
[youtube]f98E_-diatY[/youtube]

kendric lamar... sick beats.
[youtube]c8Qxtzk-bK8[/youtube]
"which is funny now cause all i see is wile e coyotes in the room"


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 3, 2012)

older hcp

[video=youtube;bciiwl-V2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bciiwl-V2KM[/video]

jenks dont you got somes leaves that need their buds trimmed off


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 3, 2012)

Whats the goji kush grow like higer meds ?got 11 seeds in the tin havnt really seen any grows of it What you rekon the yeild is like and hit me up with a smoke report thanks man .


----------



## headbender (Aug 3, 2012)

what up everyone been busy this month just had to read 250 pages lol, and ya koma is a fool why add such stupid expensive additives to the tea its a simple tea lol so many things wrong with his methods i just laugh go ahead and brew piranha and the spider shit so pointless this guy cracks me up and people follow him like hes a god! you want a real tea that will rock the shit out of his bs here ya go!

HEADY B'S seed sauce lol or tea for any purpose!!!

5 gal dechlorinated water
2 cups worm castings
1 cup ancient forest
fish hydrolysate
kelp extract
30 ml agave nectar
30 ml molasses

bubble for 24 to 48 hours max any longer than that and your tea will be less diverse since the stonger strains of bacteria fungi and protozoa will outcompete eachother!

and if you want to add things like piranha or great white thats ok but do it at the end of the brew right before you feed it!

put it this way bennie products have around 20 diferent bacteria fungi protozoa, while castings have thirty thousand lol the more diverse the better!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody else having pm issue with mr c? Money sent, money recieved no return email!
pm him 6 times over 2weeks  says hes online!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nvvVzYDIwHM]http://youtu.be/nvvVzYDIwHM[/video]


----------



## headbender (Aug 3, 2012)

out of all that gear i ran this round gage shit on everything maidens looking dann\k as fuck and so are the gsog and my testers just ned to get cloned and will be starting flower in a few weeks

and their big yeilders cant argue with that!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks for that insight
will take note for sure




MonsterDrank said:


> The only thing that I wanna note on something like this, is if you are gonna let it bubble for more than 24hrs you do not want to add more humbolt honey, and it woud actually be safer and smarter to supplement it by adding liquid kara at 15ml in the beginning, and 3 big tablespoons molasses instead of the honey. and add about a teaspoon of molasses a day to keep the micro herd alive.
> 
> Usually when you bubble something you want to revisit the bucket and add more carbs but the Humbolt Honey also contains-
> Soluble Potash (K20).....1.0%
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

wish i could do this, but 3/4 of those don't exist in my country
only things i can get locally are the water and molasses

i have the full AN line, and many sample bottles of piranha, tarantula that will expire early next year, so for me it's not a problem
i order at wholesale price direct from AN and get many extras too

great info tho HB




headbender said:


> what up everyone been busy this month just had to read 250 pages lol, and ya koma is a fool why add such stupid expensive additives to the tea its a simple tea lol so many things wrong with his methods i just laugh go ahead and brew piranha and the spider shit so pointless this guy cracks me up and people follow him like hes a god! you want a real tea that will rock the shit out of his bs here ya go!
> 
> HEADY B'S seed sauce lol or tea for any purpose!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

headbender, u said Clinton Fearon lives in ur area?
trying to get a contact for him


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

hey guys , harvest time  got my bud in jars getting dank 1bluewidow 2grapefurit godess 3lemon skunkmy pics suck srry. now what 2 grow next? i have a new crop flowering thats been in flower for about a week. sleestackskunk,blue dream,tahoe og(freebie from bday promo, i will never pay money for cc gear, im keeping an eye or both on this plant for hermi traits), and some grapegodess in dwc.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Whats the goji kush grow like higer meds ?got 11 seeds in the tin havnt really seen any grows of it What you rekon the yeild is like and hit me up with a smoke report thanks man .


the taller ones are the strawberry pheno (nepali og). these have strong branching, very sweet fuity smell but lacking the dank. but the yield on these are very poor
the other phenos i have are a lil better yielding, but overall a medium yielding strain. i like the other phenos better, which is the ones i posted the pics of. those smel like some fruity kushy dank!!

they should be harvesting by monday. so wouldn't have a smoke report for a couple weeks


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> [video=youtube_share;nvvVzYDIwHM]http://youtu.be/nvvVzYDIwHM[/video]


de la soul + j dilla = awesome


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> headbender, u said Clinton Fearon lives in ur area?
> trying to get a contact for him


 edit: I posted info for contact info: Address, telephone and email, I removed them for a few reasons. You can find it on his website, or PM me.


Seen him around 10-15 times, smoked like a few joints with him at various shows. He is an amazing dude.
and yeah, he lives in WA. does mad shows in the NortWest part of country, 50+ a year. Easy to see if you are willing to drive a little bit.

KOS - IronCindy, is some super fire!! after 4 week cure, omg the smell! 'hawaiian fruit punch' with a hint of haze/lemon. 10 weeks flower. The high almost makes you see things. "blink blink, wtf did i just see? or didnt see" almost on paranoia level.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

thats what im smoking. some Home grown bho. with all the oil i make i should just buy an oil rig. whats in the pic is made from 5 cans of tane and an oz of nice trim. so my need indoor harvest fall within a few day of my out door harvest, im going 2 be making lots of goodies. plus 2 other grower will give me trim 2 make into hash.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> well.. people keep telling me it's so awesome .... i must of did it wrong. lol


I've noticed some people call everything bomb.. Grow some green house seeds and they'll call that bomb lol.

Whats one treasure is the next mans garbage or the other way around


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've noticed some people call everything bomb.. Grow some green house seeds and they'll call that bomb lol.
> 
> Whats one treasure is the next mans garbage or the other way around


my first time i ever ordered seeds i let my girl pick any pack she wanted, she picked ghs lemon skunk. i put off growing it for abit cuz i have read alot of hate against ghs. any i cracked one out of 4 along with some sleeskunk by dna. the dna was male, but lemon skunk is the best bud iv ever grown, bluedream next, og18 next. smelled like lemon the whole grow and a heavy hiting high, like if ur high off another weed , the lemon skunk comes in a cuts the high with a katana and ur like "wow".lol.one hit AAA stuff. got offered 390 a zip. but it not for sale


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

I grew white widow and slh both had people loving it. People still ask for the widow


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

i got people asking me for double white to this day.

ww x gws

i grew the great white shark form greenhouse too. was in the rotation even.
my clients loved it (as a selling point just say cannacup winner & they almost snort it up).

me, i definitely enjoyed those nugz... but not the flavor. little too piney <== franco's fav. word
as a grower, that plant was great : cloned fast , veg fastest i ever seen , cut maker , dense nugz , yield, all that


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't trust anyone that gets my samples... They all love it. Find myself disliking just about everything I grow other then the clone only stuff


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

is afgoo available in any type of seed form? is afgoo clone only?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 3, 2012)

I LOVE sharksbreath! 
Greatnwhiteshark x lambsbreath Jamaican from DNA.

Got a 3 ft tall one outdoor an I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks bro. want to contact him to do some dubplates
any may want to hire him to do a concert


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 3, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> is afgoo available in any type of seed form? is afgoo clone only?


Classic seeds has afghooey and Socal seeds has afghooey x chem d. Both at the seed depot


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The point of cold water extraction Jenks.. is to remove the Tylenol. Duh.



You still alive bro.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> You still alive bro.



Hell yea. Going for CWE Round numero Dos. 
This time using a 16 ounce Monster Drank. Keepin it Real. 
I fuckin fell asleep earlier after Round one in the middle of a game of Halo Reach. I was doing horrible. 

I myself am not a fan of White Widow. I find it too weak. You won't catch greenhouse anything going on here, tried that once. Never again. For all I know there's a great version of White Widow out there somewhere.. but I think it's too bland for my taste. 

This Cali Yo is fucking awesome tho. Couple bowl packs left and I'm out. Stuff went for $400 a zippity doo da. Except to the punk asses that bought $60 Eighths. I hate leaving my crib for less than a Benjamin, so the shit has got to be worth it. 

They keep comin back for more.. love this job. Last jar... and I didn't even know I had one left but discovered it last night in the trunk of my car. I was like, oh yea I forgot about that one. It was one of those DXM nights. Shit gets intense slingin in the ghetto. 

I wouldn't even know of this song if it wasn't for Subby.. pretty cool tho..
[video=youtube;WJq2drq17Q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJq2drq17Q8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 3, 2012)

Doing the same thing tonight MDrank!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

damn 17 days on my seed depot order.

tik. tok.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Doing the same thing tonight MDrank!


Hell yea Bucket. U is gangsta bro. hahaha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

Pm Jb about that.. I think he can track it..17 is too long definately pm Jb


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn Gud sucks havin troubles with the lights. Glad u know ur shit. I buy my ballasts local wire them my self. Did hoodless for a while with just milar everywhere till I could afford to buy what I wanted. Anyway hope u find the coponents ya need.

Higher Medz Rock & Roll my Freind everything looks fire loving the Temple... The Goji sounds dank as fuck.

Headbender was wondering ware the fuck u been figured you entered a Frisbe Golf tournement or something. Nice tea receipt. I agree I do a similar tea. I order a lb at a time if the MYcogrow love this stuff and it's affordable. http://www.fungi.com/

Man Drake crazy ass u rock with ur cock out thats for sure... Crazy story about that Mexican gun slinging Umbra... The craziest night I had was four squars four darvacet and a pack if those one a day vitamins you get at th gas station and washed it all down with OJ
that was the last night I saw god...

Well got my bodhi testers yesterday. Blue Dream (Indy cut) x Purple Moonshine (Purple Kush/Blue Moon shine) soaked them 10 min out of the mail box lol... doing a thread on ZON. Let cha know how it goes...honored Bman asked...:excited:


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

i just gotmy order from the depot today. AfgooieXromulan, chemXalphadiesle, humblot purp, and jb threw in a 10 pack of g13haze. what a guy.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

ill pm him now.

& i did find a reasonable ballast kit. $114 delivered ...non hydro source but still sun system stuff.

im stoked... cause i fixed one ballast & i'll be back to a 1000w plant sun tan in about 15 minutes


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Well got my bodhi testers yesterday. Blue Dream (Indy cut) x Purple Moonshine (Purple Kush/Blue Moon shine)


I loved my old Purple Moonshine


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I loved my old Purple Moonshine
> View attachment 2281043View attachment 2281044View attachment 2281050


good lord that looks awesome!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> You still alive bro.


I'm still kicken ass and taken names


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

Fuck ya Drake... If you has to guess what cha think finish I'll b on theses?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn that kid ink sucks !
> 
> he's the rage? omg.
> he's raging like the burrito & guiness volcano i just shit into the toilet.
> ...


Im not a fan of kid ink but i thought it was appropriate for this forum i.e. smokin weed


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ill pm him now.
> 
> & i did find a reasonable ballast kit. $114 delivered ...non hydro source but still sun system stuff.
> 
> im stoked... cause i fixed one ballast & i'll be back to a 1000w plant sun tan in about 15 minutes


Sweet now that is what some people call hoarding I like to call it back up. Glad ur back in biz.
Gotta love spare parts...that's a good deal I pay $200 for the kit but that does include a Philips standard...
picked up three of these for LEDs and 400s veg room today...
http://www.titancontrols.net/products/lighting/zephyr-2.aspx seem cool so far.. Perfect for your 120 volt shit.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn that kid ink sucks !
> 
> he's the rage? omg.
> he's raging like the burrito & guiness volcano i just shit into the toilet.
> ...


really these guys are average if that! same ole bullshit bunch of wanna be's tryin to get in the game aka "hip hop", straight up garbage with some dub step beats please do something original please.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn 17 days on my seed depot order.
> 
> tik. tok.


Feel free to hit me (Hippie420) up in PM over on TSD and I will try and get you sorted out if you haven't already spoken with J.B

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Fucking jenks enough with the hiphop shit! This is a seed collector thread, take your crap to toke n talk


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 3, 2012)

^LOL

I was just thinking the same damn thing... How are you doing hellraizer, hope life is treating you well my friend.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2012)

If u going to post all that shit put it in 1 post. All that shit is wack anyway won't get a minute in my system lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> ^LOL
> 
> I was just thinking the same damn thing... How are you doing hellraizer, hope life is treating you well my friend.
> 
> ...


Doing well hippie! Just wish we could get this thread back on track


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

my beans

TGA SUBCOOL: PLUSHBERRY X 10
SEEDISM: BLZ BUD X 5
SAMSARA SEEDS: EL ALQUIMISTA X 2
DINAFEM: FRUIT AUTOMATIC X 2
WORLD OF SEEDS: PAKISTAN RYDER AUTO X 2
RESERVA PRIVADA: OG KUSH X 2
EMERALD TRIANGLE SEEDS: BUBBA 76 X 2
DINAFEM SEEDS: ORIGINAL AMNESIA X 2
DINAFEM SEEDS: FRUIT AUTOMATIC X 2
GREEN HOUSE: LEMON SKUNK X 1
BARNEYS FARM: TANGERINE DREAM X 5
BARNEYS FARM: ACAPULCO GOLD X 10
PARADISE SEEDS: WAPPA X 1
SAMSARA SEEDS: HOLY GRAIL 69 X 1
GREEN HOUSE SEEDS: LADY BURN 1974 X 1
SENSI: BIG BUD X 5
CH9: JACK X 1
CH9: HUMBOLDT X 1
NIRVANA: SNOW WHITE X 5
NIRVANA: AURORA INDICA X 5
SATIVA SEED BANK: BLACKJACK X 5
NEXT GENERATION: GRAPE GOD X 8
KANNABIA: BIG BAND X 2
SAMSARA SEEDS: GREEN LOVE POTION X 5
DELICIOUS SEEDS: COTTON CANDY X 1


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

Who the fuck is this Kat? Get ur shit off here bro DB we aint got time.
Hey HR u having trouble connecting to ZON?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fucking jenks enough with the hiphop shit! This is a seed collector thread, take your crap to toke n talk


don't really see you givin flack to others who post videos besides you could use some different music in life bro


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 3, 2012)

damn, that cartoon and cereal is dope!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> If u going to post all that shit put it in 1 post. All that shit is wack anyway won't get a minute in my system lol


really another hater


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought I was the only one having problems accessing the zon..
wonder what's up


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> really another hater


It's not considered hating when everybody has the same opinion...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> really another hater


[video=youtube;RV-nDFpOJeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-nDFpOJeU[/video]


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> older hcp
> 
> [video=youtube;bciiwl-V2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bciiwl-V2KM[/video]
> 
> jenks dont you got somes leaves that need their buds trimmed off


really I've seen published books about bud like "book of big buds" "the cannabibles" and others that have buds that look like what I have sorry i don't want to cut off everything to the main stem. you do what you do and I will do what i do.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

okay seal team 6 those britches they too big.

*

jack the ripper , note blunt ash fert. schedule , swisher by the way bomb n/p/k






can you say "clone gonna make daddy some milk jug kinda nugatrons ? "





irish rap is gay


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 3, 2012)

Play to the masses so you can fit in. Follow your own path and be original, just because others say the same thing doesn't make it true. Just like a herd of sheep following each other where ever they go and doing what ever they say. Be true to your self and think about who you really are and what you really want to do instead of jumping on the band wagon to feel secure, set your self free and take another path my friends!


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hip-Hop is gay, Country is gayer, fuck all this shit, I'm listening to Slayer!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

about a week away from market. 3.7 oz one blue widow plant . 3zips at 270each 810$, going 2 1kaircooled light ,6in inlinefan, portable ac, wood,and dry wall. not bad for a free seed imo.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

They r doing changes. So it's down I guess. Some new additions I hear. Looking sweet Gud. Didn't know you were poppin JTR remember Drake talkin about it being sick I guess he was chatting at you. Cool. GL


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

this hit of bho goes out 2 the teachers who said id never be good at any thing.hehehe.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

It's amazing how mother nature transforms something like this-





into something like this-





I've always been a fan of her. Her and her magic.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> It's amazing how mother nature transforms something like this-
> 
> 
> View attachment 2281143
> ...


plant seed, add light water and love and wait. wait. money


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> okay seal team 6 those britches they too big.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


the cloner is working so good gud. props bro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Who the fuck is this Kat? Get ur shit off here bro DB we aint got time.
> Hey HR u having trouble connecting to ZON?


Yep and geting a reply from mr c been over 2weeks 

Guess im going to take my biz elswhere! Sucks cause im due
to run testers on the zon! Dont know what i did other than buy
tons of beans


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Hip-Hop is gay, Country is gayer, fuck all this shit, I'm listening to Slayer!


Seasons of the aybss


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep and geting a reply from mr c been over 2weeks


I do not know why he didn't make a announcement about being gone. I dnt get that. I'm sure it's just timing right now with his vacation or something. Know u guys r cool. I have a huge order I got to get squared away but aim just gaining him space right now cause he probobly wouldn't answer me back right no either. Hope it works out for ya soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I do not know why he didn't make a announcement about being gone. I dnt get that. I'm sure it's just timing right now with his vacation or something. Know u guys r cool. I have a huge order I got to get squared away but aim just gaining him space right now cause he probobly wouldn't answer me back right no either. Hope it works out for ya soon.


I hope so for the both of us


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 3, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> this hit of bho goes out 2 the teachers who said id never be good at any thing.hehehe.


Whos laughing now?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

my last Plush Berry


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 3, 2012)

^ wow !

here's a picture id like to call "return to normalcy" with trays getting fulla full.

double white & blue dream & a small bit of spacedawg tester for me to get on my smoking cron.

once that last tray get plants... its every 2.5 weeks.
sooooooo stoked... that i had to crack some : killa queen x nycd : to rejoyce


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 3, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> my last Plush Berry
> QUOTE/]
> 
> My My.... Nice seems as you have a nice Pheno there. What was the FT on her?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Higher Medz said:
> 
> 
> > my last Plush Berry
> ...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 3, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Hip-Hop is gay, Country is gayer, fuck all this shit, I'm listening to Slayer!


must be listening to the wrong hip-hop


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Whos laughing now?


hmmm..... me i think.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is a dope hip-hop song from the perspective of the globalist and banksters. Shit is ill!
[youtube]MeE3-rOG7i4[/youtube]


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope... I know some good hip-hop... Metal is just better, Period.

Case and Point - 

[video=youtube;KwBrHilm2qE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwBrHilm2qE[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 3, 2012)

If you like lamb of god you'll love these guys. Gonna see em in sept oh yea \m/\m/
[youtube]u0n-QPg2Hao[/youtube]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 3, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Nope... I know some good hip-hop... Metal is just better, Period.


I like Hollywood Undead.. they're kinda both

[video=youtube;SFnE2_DUhbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFnE2_DUhbs [/video]


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 4, 2012)

I like all types of music to be honest, metal is just my main thing right now. Anyways back on to beans....

Here is my small, but growing collection:

*Cabin Fever Seed Breeders:
*Alexander Kush
Chemmando
Faded Alien
Forest Fire

*Cannobi Genetics:
*Alien Reunion
Area '91

*Classic Seeds:
*G-13 Haze (Freebie from TSD)

*Gage Green Genetics:
*Bright Moments
The Lake Show

*JAWS Gear:
*Banana Kush F9
Derailed
Lemon Dawg
Platinum Dojo
Yum Yum Bud

*Pisces Genetics:
*Samsquamch 
Super Sliver Afghan (Freebie from TSD)

*Reserva Privada:
*OG Kush 

More will be coming in through out the rest of this year I think.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 4, 2012)

Superb List Mr Hippie.

I am diggin what I see of the Pisces stuff. The Cabin Fever gear looks nice too. I wanted that Forest Fire.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Haier+-+CPN10XCJ+Portable+Air+Conditioner/6025161.p?id=1218712269370&skuId=6025161 like this for a 8x8x8 sealed room? i like how sleek it is


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

Gud lookin sweet that way to use ur noggin... U will be turning over nicely... 

Mr Hippy nice list there...ya I also havnt grabbed any Cabin Fever yet. There BlueChem looks tasty...
Love the Jaws you have there some of his latest works nice. Hope to obtain a few of those myself here soon.

The Gage The Lake what is that one all about?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 4, 2012)

My current seed hoard:

Cali Connection:
-Mixed Pack x2
-Sunset Limited (Fem)
-California Dreaming (Fem)
-Larry OG
-Sour Aliens
-Sour OG

Karma Genetics:
-Kush Mix (SFV Dad, possible mothers could be Green Crack, Shoreline, or Lemon Larry )
-Dominator

TGA:
-Chernobyl

Dankhouse:
-Strawberry Fire

Sure Fire:
-Firestarter (Fem)

G-13 Labs:
-Pineapple Express (Fem)
-Blueberry Gum (Fem)

Hazeman:
-G13bx2

Gorilla Grower:
-East Coast Aliendawg

Seedsman:
Afghani #1 (still not happy about Seedsman, won't buy their gear again)

Magilla:
-Lemon Skunk x Sour Bubble
-Z7 x Sour Bubble
-Super Lemon Haze x Sour Bubble

Dinafem:
-White Widow (Fem)
-Cheese (Fem)

Randoms:
-Pakistan Chitral x Nepal Indica (Fem)
-Tahoe OG x Bubba Kush
-a ton of dumb single or double freebies that really aren't worth mentioning

Small but growing and thinning lol. I do have Green Crack and C99 F4 on the way. I am kinda picky about what I buy. I look for the best deals and freebies so I tend to order when promotions of something I like are going on. Wanna add some Sannies gear, (waiting on Herijuana,) want more Karma gear, and need to add some Bodhi to the collection. If all goes well though, Im gonna start working on my own seed and crosses when I collect the pollen from the Aliendawg f1's, Raskal's OG, and Fugu Kush. Tired of buying other peoples gear when I should be making my own.  

On another note about seedsman, I went ahead and popped the last 5 Skunk #1 seeds that I had. After 3 days... 1 popped. That one does seem healthy though. I won't buy their kit again and I am sesriously conidering not even wasting time on the Afghani #1 I have.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Haier+-+CPN10XCJ+Portable+Air+Conditioner/6025161.p?id=1218712269370&skuId=6025161 like this for a 8x8x8 sealed room? i like how sleek it is


Don't get caught up on fancy and sleek. You can find better.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 4, 2012)

wtf is up with yahoo blasting olympic medal winners on their homepage when the shit hasn't aired here in the states yet?

fuckers spoiled the world series of poker for me last year too...


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 4, 2012)

Machine Gun Kelly is starting right now on AMC
Great flick from 1958 starring Charles Bronson


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 4, 2012)

Dam,
I need to send out my samples.
But my alternator is going to cost 2oo.
Fuck Nipondenso!!!

I guess I'll get em out next week.....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 4, 2012)

Anone here ordered from tricloud seeds in mi?
http://www.tricloudgenetics.com/

They say medical Michigan patents only.
But I was hoping that's just a cover, and I could score some.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Hip-Hop is gay, Country is gayer, fuck all this shit, I'm listening to Slayer!


funny for not liking hip hop that shit rhymes


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 4, 2012)

Bountiful harvest this year in both gardens. I picked this today.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 4, 2012)

I did not plant MM however a plant popped up somehow or another. I have no idea what it is but I tied it down and it is looking good, been flowering for about two weeks. The shovel is for my buddy GK so the size is not faked with camera work. I am drawing a blank as to what that is called.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

wish i could grow a plant or two under the big HID in the sky.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 4, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Gud lookin sweet that way to use ur noggin... U will be turning over nicely...
> 
> Mr Hippy nice list there...ya I also havnt grabbed any Cabin Fever yet. There BlueChem looks tasty...
> Love the Jaws you have there some of his latest works nice. Hope to obtain a few of those myself here soon.
> ...


Hey man, GGG's The Lake Show is an un-release variety only available on Bank of Gage currently. 

The Lake Show:
Genetics - LA Haze x Underdawg OG
Mother: (LA Confidential x Kali Mist) x Mr Nice Afghan Haze
Father: Loompa's Underdawg OG 'Joseph Pheno'

Here is a link to the Smoke Report I did on it:

http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/plants-hash-nugs/2757-smoke-report-gage-green-genetics-lake-show.html

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

Ain't that the truth !! Gud


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Dam,
> I need to send out my samples.
> But my alternator is going to cost 2oo.
> Fuck Nipondenso!!!
> ...


That's a big chunk o change scar. Can you get it rebuilt?




SCARHOLE said:


> Anone here ordered from tricloud seeds in mi?
> http://www.tricloudgenetics.com/
> 
> They say medical Michigan patents only.
> But I was hoping that's just a cover, and I could score some.


I think this quote from their website sums that up: "We don't send seeds in any way shape or form, card or no card, please DO NOT ask!"


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 4, 2012)

I hear folks getting tricloud stuff who arnt in Mi.
But it's prolly just threw 2nd parties.
Sigh
They sound DANK!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I hear folks getting tricloud stuff who arnt in Mi.
> But it's prolly just threw 2nd parties.
> Sigh
> They sound DANK!


yeah i'm in michigan....you can only get them at a few dispensaries...i emailed them a few times to see which disp. had their beans in stock and they never got back to me.

their gear looks nice..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah i'm in michigan....you can only get them at a few dispensaries...i emailed them a few times to see which disp. had their beans in stock and they never got back to me.
> 
> their gear looks nice..


first time hearing about this... lol I live in the mitten and just now hearing it.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

i smoked that whole gram of bho last night woke up at 6 to open jars and empty de-hue unit. now im just stoping in 2 say wud up 2 my riu fam


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

just puff'd a nice finger roll of hash & getting ready to chop a killing fields #7 myself.

loved those b.widow pictures by the way.
& im stoked to finally have a dinafem widow to get above the coco line.

killa queen x nycd in a towel already  i need one more thing to crack cause my afgoo x rom aint here  obviously the big dick in the sky keeps finding my not so virgin anymore asshole over & over without lube i might add. 

repeated dry & sandy & rough ass poundings = ouch

if i was a fag (fake ass grower) wouldnt mind it so much.

good thing for virtual friends, right?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

somebody posted a funny bank the other day : ricky seeds ? maybe

it was ridiculous.

& i went back to really really listen & vibe check those jenk's hip hop bands.
they all suck. 

how you say blu is overrated & done before i'll never know. w/ flying lotus as the producer. i mean... do you even know who he is? dude is a beat making legend.

& i guess dr. dre on kendrick lamar's production is a joke too.

that guy "sol" you put up... weak sauce w/ extra weak sauce.

they wish they were all nas.

"...i know this crackhead who say she gotta smoke nice rock, and if its good she'll bring u customers & measuring pots"
[youtube]UKjj4hk0pV4[/youtube]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> just puff'd a nice finger roll of hash & getting ready to chop a killing fields #7 myself.
> 
> loved those b.widow pictures by the way.
> & im stoked to finally have a dinafem widow to get above the coco line.
> ...


the blue widow is like beasters, trade bait.hehehe. let me upload a pick of what im keeping for my head.this is what i put into flowering about a week ago, the dwc,lst,suppercroped,bent,broken and bound grapefruitgodess clone is in the center with all her lovely topsand some rooted clonesedit: if u ever get ur afgooieXromulan seeds we should crack them the same night and start a journal 2gether. that would be sick


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> first time hearing about this... lol I live in the mitten and just now hearing it.


first time hearing about tricloud....or me being in michigan?

last time i checked their site, about 6 months ago, they only had distributors in ann arbor and grand rapids...now they have em in Otisville (which is only 30-45 minutes from me) and Plymouth.

you close to either of those sketch? or are you up north in the woods somewhere?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.tricloudgenetics.com/seeds/moonshot.htm
-made in Michigan, hellz yeah-

cleaned out Plymouth last week (place is hard to find, call first). want more of Tricloud's C-88 x C-99 only landed 2pks. green oasis is a hike and a half..


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> first time hearing about tricloud....or me being in michigan?
> 
> last time i checked their site, about 6 months ago, they only had distributors in ann arbor and grand rapids...now they have em in Otisville (which is only 30-45 minutes from me) and Plymouth.
> 
> you close to either of those sketch? or are you up north in the woods somewhere?


First time on the Tricloud I knows you be a Michigan cat  

I'm about a Hour south of otisville...no woods in these parts lol


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> somebody posted a funny bank the other day : ricky seeds ? maybe
> 
> it was ridiculous.
> 
> ...


sorry to knock your music taste man. different strokes for different folks, I personally like the scholar rappers in seattle just my preference, I try not to be judge mental but being human it comes out sometimes. I will give your posts another listen. and are you kidding the seattle rappers are nothing and mean nothing like NAS they are more like common and talib kweli if you knew anything about scholar rap, that gangsta bullshit is played out like hop scotch back in the second grade. Listen to rap that makes you think instead of all the material shit the others talk about and I repeat I'm not a fan of KID INK just thought it was appropriate for this forum since it is about bud.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

Alright so u disregard what we said earlier about these music videos please keep it in one post or it will be considered spam!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL, mdjenks has been on my ignore list for months. He IS spam


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright so u disregard what we said earlier about these music videos please keep it in one post or it will be considered spam!


I tried man but it wouldn't let me it said just one per post, sorry if there is a way around it I will do it.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL, mdjenks has been on my ignore list for months. He IS spam


not really spam is to salty and god knows whats in that shit


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

300w LED, not sure if its blackjack or greatwhite shark didn't label them and only one made it.
Let the negative comments come a rollin!

I'm only running one plant so I can top the shit out of it and fill the cab up like i did with the BCN Diesel which put out 2.2 oz which isn't bad for one indoor in a pot that small.

Man the purple colors in the pic look almost artistic.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright so u disregard what we said earlier about these music videos please keep it in one post or it will be considered spam!


 im good with ur music bro. i have pandora on......... this is THE SEED COLLECTORS THREAD BRO! NOT THE FUCKING ONE STOP MUSIC SHOP!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> View attachment 2281938View attachment 2281939View attachment 2281940View attachment 2281941View attachment 2281943View attachment 2281944
> 
> 300w LED, not sure if its blackjack or greatwhite shark didn't label them and only one made it.
> Let the negative comments come a rollin!
> ...


no more music BRO!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 4, 2012)

i wish beside the like button they had a "that shits gay" button.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i wish beside the like button they had a "that shits gay" button.


hehehehehe


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i wish beside the like button they had a "that shits gay" button.



They have even better. The ignore button! mdjenks is a must for that list.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> no more music BRO!


Word, I will not post any more music but that must go for the rest, the only reason I did was because others where doing it so I thought it was all good.


----------



## snodome (Aug 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;Pivuom_rfqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pivuom_rfqY[/video]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Word, I will not post any more music but that must go for the rest


well dont post gay music , then keep doing it when plp ask u 2 stop.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

What is it with u guys?
Ya just want to come in here and fuck shit up for everybody?
Like seriously bring bullshit to the not bs thread.. Damn ya guys!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> well dont post gay music , then keep doing it when plp ask u 2 stop.


I did stop before I was asked to just post all videos in one post but got a message saying only one per post, get your facts right.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

Ill be back when the kids go to bed sheeeeesh!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ill be back when the kids go to bed sheeeeesh!



LOL, good luck with that.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be here all day and night


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn Jenkins.. Have fun! I'm out


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

i didnt read hellraizers comment.

hey no vids is no shity music vids. what dont understand jenks? 
no problem... sorry about that dudes.
we on back on track.

3 @ killa queen x nycd ...got tails & going in coco in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1

nice ! not even 24 hours.
im stoked to finally be getting around to this e$ko creation.

thanks skunkmonkey for the (jelly)beans !!!

makes up for the last batch of these in my stash ...wound up, as seedlings, at a fraud's house i met via RIU.

fuckface never even gave me a cut of my own shit.
hope those gorgeous plants got a case of PM & mites & gnats & mosaic virus.

to bluechem?
or not to bluechem?

that is the question.

hot damn im on a reg seed kick & i LIKE it !!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

i actually have a ? for you jenks.

in that cab... the shit with the pipes (blue and red) is that a control bucket?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

how big is your rez jenks?
how much water does that grow tube hold jenks?
where do you keep your rez jenks?
how much pump power (350 gph for example?) do you have jenks?
those lines are they soft lines jenks?
how deep is that layer of 'droton jenks?
why do you start seeds in 'droton jenks?
the foil inside the cab...is it glued on jenks?
how big of a plant fits into the space at the tube top & light bottom jenks?


gimmie the details.
i wanna do some stoner math.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i didnt read hellraizers comment.
> 
> hey no vids is no shity music vids. what dont understand jenks?
> no problem... sorry about that dudes.
> ...


nice thats a good sign of vigor on the seedling ur working with, i was just down in the lab sexing plants.so far 1tahoeog female, 1sleestackskunk, 1kandykush. pulled a sleeskunk male yesterday, i was starting to think i got all males in the pack. i upgraded from a 3gal 2 a 5gal bucket for my dwc clone, when over 2 lowes 2 get my girl some cactus soil. thinking about cracking 2 sunshinedaydream, 2 chernobel, 2 bandana, 2 chemXalphad. that along with all the clone should be a nice run. hoping 2 get my sealed room build before next flowering cycle. im so done with my 400 watter.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

and i want to officially say : 

barney's farm ========> you fucking suck !!!

my pineapple chunk, i just checked, found dead for no damn reason. like it just melted. wtf?

from blue cheese to critical kush to pineapple chunk... i have NEVER seen such shit seed/starts in all my grow life.

love to find out for myself.
not like i didnt know.

stay away like the plague.
a zombie plague.

hope my cali con "pot luck mix pack" comes soon... im fucking reg seed sexed up 

itchy crack finger needs to dig in bean stash!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 4, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Anone here ordered from tricloud seeds in mi?
> http://www.tricloudgenetics.com/
> 
> They say medical Michigan patents only.
> But I was hoping that's just a cover, and I could score some.


Never did but it is interesting. Im gonna look into it further, being from the dirty mitten.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> and i want to officially say :
> 
> barney's farm ========> you fucking suck !!!
> 
> ...


My LSD is looking great. A few weeks away from Harvest, and I just started some Blue cheese.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

it cant be me.

two bodhi left... & i dont see me getting much more of his gear unless a friend hooks me ...but i crack... they run.

3 JTR from a friend... i crack... they run.

i crack 3 very hard to get killa queen x nycd ...they run.

barneys farm + gudkarma = zero to show & grow

when all i wanted was a "field of dreams". sniffle. all i got was crap starts.

*

to the fridge !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> and i want to officially say :
> 
> barney's farm ========> you fucking suck !!!
> 
> ...


Yes that "pot luck mix" is going to be real special.. It's on d-way lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> My LSD is looking great. A few weeks away from Harvest, and I just started some Blue cheese.


i read alot of negative stuff on the lsd and tangedream, u like it?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

owwwwie.

jaws.

i know i got some.
sour banana kush i think.

lemme grab a few packs from the stash & we'll put it up to popular vote.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 4, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> First time on the Tricloud I knows you be a Michigan cat
> 
> I'm about a Hour south of otisville...no woods in these parts lol


well shit man, that puts me about half way for you....drive up here, and ill drive us the rest of the way to go scoop up some tricloud lol.



abe supercro said:


> http://www.tricloudgenetics.com/seeds/moonshot.htm
> -made in Michigan, hellz yeah-
> 
> cleaned out Plymouth last week (place is hard to find, call first). want more of Tricloud's C-88 x C-99 only landed 2pks. green oasis is a hike and a half..


yeah man, gotta love anything made here. 

that moonshot looks real nice...but i REALLY want that purple magic.

got anything from Seekers? they are michigan based as well.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 4, 2012)

I tried Barney's redcherry berry.
It was excellent ,black cherry skunk flavor. 
Tough as fuck outdoor also.

Id like to try red dragon...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

My bodhi testers all got tails 24 hours... Rock and Roll.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey WB how you felling? Did you get everything sorted out?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

here's what i brought up :

a) delta9 : super star 

b) chimera : calizahr 

c) unknown breeder : the white x stardawg 

d) paradise : belladonna

f) top shelf : sour banana 

what y'all think?

im feeling the delta9 from this bunch.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

i'd like to see how those top shelf turn out gud, got a few of them myself..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

and that super star by delta labs, i heard a few good things about their gear..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

9..................


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

i had the pepe le chem in my hand too.

so so so many packs of seed its hard to decide.

with a cmt1984 type of seed stash , like you guys too  , i could throw up 10 packs to pick from easy.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

id love to have the top shelf "sour apple".


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

The white x stardawg sounds dank as fuc and I know frost and yield is on this sucker too.

Fuc that Gud you are going to have a pot o gold..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i had the pepe le chem in my hand too.
> 
> so so so many packs of seed its hard to decide.
> 
> with a cmt1984 type of seed stash , like you guys too  , i could throw up 10 packs to pick from easy.


 sometimes i honestly think that picking what to grow next is the hardest part of the entire grow.. not shitting.. plus, i only grow about 5 plants max at one time, so it can be a real nightmare..
i usually try to start thinking what to grow as soon as i crack seeds for this grow.. then i usually end up getting tons more new shit by the time the next grow rolls around, it can be a real pain in the ass to pick a winner..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

believe me... had them white x stardawgs in my hand 50x i swear.

i cant find the finish time on the sour banana ...anybody?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> id love to have the top shelf "sour apple".


 i got a pack of them from ppp ... maybe mozart will stop by again..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> sometimes i honestly think that picking what to grow next is the hardest part of the entire grow.. not shitting.. plus, i only grow about 5 plants max at one time, so it can be a real nightmare..
> i usually try to start thinking what to grow as soon as i crack seeds for this grow.. then i usually end up getting tons more new shit by the time the next grow rolls around, it can be a real pain in the ass to pick a winner..


that so funny bro! 
cause its true !!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> believe me... had them in my hand 50x i swear.
> 
> i cant find the finish time on the sour banana ...anybody?


 what are they gud, sour d x's something another?? i'd say a good 10 weeks or so...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

i'll have to research the "sour banana" ...but i'll guess the same as you racer.

sour d x banana kush ? 

well this pole is officially over.... hahahahhahahha... 50x says it all.

to the shot glass !

cracking the white x stardawgs ...5 regs


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

i think im about 2 order some emerald triangle seeds , lemon diesle, lemon sour og, and blueberry headband, plus ill get that pre98buba. i may split the order into 2 for more freebies.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

I got sour banana going right now. I posted that before. I got 5 seeds at auction bought sour apple and MrC gifted me Exudes cheese. Out of 4 one popped and I have one left. They are supper hard had to soak the one I got for days. With a stem rub I get the banana peal/ banana baby food smell digging it. Have 3 cuts begging for flower. And about 6 more in the dome. Finish time I think all three I got 70days.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i'll have to research the "sour banana" ...but i'll guess the same as you racer.
> 
> sour d x banana kush ?
> 
> ...


Sour banana og x original sour d aka headband aka underdawg aka day wrecker


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

ah yes original diesel... the strongest , nastiest , party ending shit i ever smoked.

that strain was a yielder too.
i have a pic somewhere... amazing plant from a grower perspective.

shit, she did it all... clone, veg, nug up, yield, easy care, not fickle, etc.

the taste = yuck (to me)
the smell = yuck (to anybody)
the smoke = OMG! (only a TRUE head could appreciate)

went to a mini party... smoked with these lawyers & PS2 nerds ... they ALL fell out.

these terrible hosts  i was making my own food & going through their cabinets cause they were all passed out on the couch like dead logs.

fucking rookies.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

My gsxog I have three phenos all three are og leaning one high yeild one med and one small all three frost monsters and Stright up grape pixi dust just grape freekin sugar. Digging these too. The high yielder is a fuckin hog thought my og was.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> sometimes i honestly think that picking what to grow next is the hardest part of the entire grow.. not shitting.. plus, i only grow about 5 plants max at one time, so it can be a real nightmare..
> i usually try to start thinking what to grow as soon as i crack seeds for this grow.. then i usually end up getting tons more new shit by the time the next grow rolls around, it can be a real pain in the ass to pick a winner..


ok i just picked, 2 bohdi sunshinedaydream, 3 alphikronicks bandana, 2 tga Chernobyl, 3 classic seeds afgooieXromulan. just put them bitches 2 the paper towel.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

Hell ya I do them all. Love my scope see that sex fast as possible just grabbed this new one love it...http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14170-phresh-illuminated-microscope-60x.aspx


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Hell ya I do them all. Love my scope see that sex fast as possible just grabbed this new one love it...http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14170-phresh-illuminated-microscope-60x.aspx


my buddy has the same one, it works dope. i want a green light the hooks on a hat so i can work on flowering out doors at night, and go in my flowering room at night cycle time http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-eye-led-cap-light-p-3329.html


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> my buddy has the same one, it works dope. i want a green light the hooks on a hat so i can work on flowering out doors at night, and go in my flowering room at night cycle time http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-eye-led-cap-light-p-3329.html


Yep nice... U can't beat a high tech gadget. Just wish I was the one making and selling them...


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 4, 2012)

what is the pot luck mix from CC?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> well shit man, that puts me about half way for you....drive up here, and ill drive us the rest of the way to go scoop up some tricloud lol.


Don't you guys go without me damnit! lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> what is the pot luck mix from CC?


its a blessing from a fine farmer.
mixed gear to run.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> its a blessing from a fine farmer.
> mixed gear to run.


i dont know about a fine farmer. do them seeds off swerves floor come with pm or without, lamo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i dont know about a fine farmer. do them seeds off swerves floor come with pm or without, lamo


Aren't you growing Tahoe og? Laughing mad loud


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 4, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> My bodhi testers all got tails 24 hours... Rock and Roll.


They usually do. Even my unbelievably old Bodhi beans usually crack in a day. Excellent parental selection equals Vigorous kids. 



gudkarma said:


> and i want to officially say :
> barney's farm ========> you fucking suck !!!
> my pineapple chunk, i just checked, found dead for no damn reason. like it just melted. wtf?
> from blue cheese to critical kush to pineapple chunk... i have NEVER seen such shit seed/starts in all my grow life...stay away like the plague.a zombie plague.


It's not just you. The 2 times I tried to crack a couple barney beans, same results. Shit.



gudkarma said:


> it cant be me.
> two bodhi left... & i dont see me getting much more of his gear unless a friend hooks me ...but i crack... they run.
> 3 JTR from a friend... i crack... they run.
> i crack 3 very hard to get killa queen x nycd ...they run.


KQueen x nycd.. now this I want to see!



racerboy71 said:


> i'd like to see how those top shelf turn out gud, got a few of them myself..


TopShelfSeeds? PPP's line? They gots to be good. PPP is a certified genuine dankster from way back. I want that Sour Apple. 

But if I was to buy beans right now, I'd have a hard time choosing between Dutchgrown Seeds Camelot Kush (back in stock) and a bunch of Pisces gear. I've wanted both of these so long. Keeping my funds in the bank tho cuz I need want more T5 action and can't justify buying seeds till I buy some more t5s... and a new Nikon Macro Lens.

I want that Dankhouse Blockhead Kush and those Blockhead F2s at Hempdepot too. Fucking seed addiction. Need to restrain myself. lol. 

For the record tho... my new Nikon DSLR.. love it. 
Can't wait to capture some Lemon Larry and Timewreck action pretty soon.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 4, 2012)

I have only ever tried to germ/grow one barney's farm strain, it was violator kush, it was a bitch to get germed but once i did it was really slow to sprout and it was really fucking mutated, then gave it a long ass veg time of almost 9 weeks and flowered it out, its a decent strain compared to others ive grown but its nothing that great as far as the stone, the taste and smell are pretty unique and gave me some interesting looking cola's.
Ill tell you hands down which strain does not impress me at all, and so much so i ripped one out of the ground in my green house, reserva privada purple wreck! lame weak ass strain
Ill try and germinate my other BF strains freebies this winter indoors, the critical kush, pineapple chunk, and their auto.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

hey drank, what kind of camera are you operating with m8??

i've been looking at a canon dslr, but i keep reading a lot of good reviews on the nikon stuff as well..


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 4, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Never did but it is interesting. Im gonna look into it further, being from the dirty mitten.


CMT - Never had any Seekers yet. know they are new.. what's they're best?
Have purple majic and moonshot from Tricloud.. made the trek today to get more C88x C99. will have 5 pks of Mosca c99 to store w/ 5 pks of Triclo.. a test run.. maybe a project.

NightbirdX - I don't believe that TC has any distribution outside of MI as of yet.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Aren't you growing Tahoe og? Laughing mad loud


ok yes, i am. u got wbw. i started this seed(a freebee) b4 i started h8ing on cc. anyway im checking it 5 times a day for hermi traits. i will keep u posted on that u know im on this site every day. i know u like cc gear wbw, and i would say that me and u are cool and ur right im done with the h8 on cc.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 4, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey drank, what kind of camera are you operating with m8??
> 
> i've been looking at a canon dslr, but i keep reading a lot of good reviews on the nikon stuff as well..


Check out this post in the thread Racer HERE


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Check out this post in the thread Racer HERE


 will do, thanks kind sir..


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> They usually do. Even my unbelievably old Bodhi beans usually crack in a day. Excellent parental selection equals Vigorous kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with the amount of gear u have i say t5 is a good plan. i cant wait for my bud 2 cure so i can pick up my ac and lights


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> ok yes, i am. u got wbw. i started this seed(a freebee) b4 i started h8ing on cc. anyway im checking it 5 times a day for hermi traits. i will keep u posted on that u know im on this site every day. i know u like cc gear wbw, and i would say that me and u are cool and ur right im done with the h8 on cc.


 i've run a few things from cali con as well as their fem pre98 bubba, and never had any issues with any of their gear... the bubba was fire although she didn't put out much for me..
probably would have gotten more out of her if i would have did some training / supercropping etc, but i only through in the bubba to make sure i had an extra girl in the mix..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 4, 2012)

On a side note ive just harvested a sugar mango ryder and a afghan kush ryder from WOS i just threw them outside in a pot filled with surrounding earth, gave almost no attention, and they smell and look rather decent, they probably flowered way too long though, kinda forgot about them, whoops.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> ok yes, i am. u got wbw. i started this seed(a freebee) b4 i started h8ing on cc. anyway im checking it 5 times a day for hermi traits. i will keep u posted on that u know im on this site every day. i know u like cc gear wbw, and i would say that me and u are cool and ur right im done with the h8 on cc.


where im at... any weight of tahoe sells in less than 10 seconds.

if i find a quality yielder , imma run it cause my people love it.

to be honest, and i said it already, the tahoe taste aint me but i loves those powerful danks.

i think the deadhead is more my style and i smoked it already. yummy!

& that cut of tahoe i had rooted easy.

imma soak those cc beans w/ a touch of h2o2 ...which i hear works on hard shells too


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> ok yes, i am. u got wbw. i started this seed(a freebee) b4 i started h8ing on cc. anyway im checking it 5 times a day for hermi traits. i will keep u posted on that u know im on this site every day. i know u like cc gear wbw, and i would say that me and u are cool and ur right im done with the h8 on cc.


Dude u can do what u want, yeah u cool I have no problem I be honest with you his gear is fire and worth trying. I feel the same about a couple breeders out there..


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> where im at... any weight of tahoe sells in less than 10 seconds.


how much a zip is tahoe going for?

hey wbw i hope everything is going good for u on a side note


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes everything is good as can be. Hopping my ass around


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 4, 2012)

This shit sells for 400 a zip all day !


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

on the street... who knows?

playing aorund, i weighed a "corner store" sample of purple diesel @ $10 for .6 (ish) gram of product. 

these fuckfaces!!!

sour d , la pure kush , the legit ogz they sell for more than 500$+ resale.

i know high end clients paying $800 delivered for ^ too.
and you know what? .... they sould be paying that $.

im a wholesale type of homie.
your prices are yours to create.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

ok this is the tahoe. i hate my tents i hate my 400watt. i need 2 get moving on my room. no way in hell would i pay 400 an oz for that tryingtogrow.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> no way in hell would i pay 400 an oz for that tryingtogrow.


LOL I assumed he was joking.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 4, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> This shit sells for 400 a zip all day !



How's that? Im lucky to get 250 and that for the best fire.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL I assumed he was joking.


i would hope so.............


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 4, 2012)

Im kidding but aint that the ugliest bud ever? 
Its cheese bomb from bomb seeds and it smells worse than it looks, its an abomination.
I dont even know how they sell these seeds. 
Its advertised as lightning quick flower times, i took it 10 weeks flower under 1000w hps and still has all them white hairs even with the bud dry and cured.
its so ugly and nasty i hate it and dont know what to do with it.
I gave it just as great care as my other strains i had going at the same time. so weird...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Im kidding but aint that the ugliest bud ever?
> Its cheese bomb from bomb seeds and it smells worse than it looks, its an abomination.
> I dont even know how they sell these seeds.
> Its advertised as lightning quick flower times, i took it 10 weeks flower under 1000w hps and still has all them white hairs even with the bud dry and cured.
> ...


 you can blame genetics on this one, i had a kc brains plant that was all wispy like that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 4, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> This shit sells for 400 a zip all day !


I spit my Bacardi up after this


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> you can blame genetics on this one, i had a kc brains plant that was all wispy like that


Exactly cause all the other stuff i had going, (female seeds-c99, TGA - agent orange, Samsara seeds - cmh,) shit even my dinafem powerkush and bomb seeds big bomb turned out way way way way better (like they were suppose to),and get this! bomb seeds has cheese bomb listed more expensive than their big bomb and i would order big bomb again over cheese bomb any day.
Or i guess there is the possibility they have varying phenos of their cheese bomb and i got a dud.
Either way im steering clear of bomb seeds for good. They have great germ rates but shit strains from what i can see.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> how big is your rez jenks?
> how much water does that grow tube hold jenks?
> where do you keep your rez jenks?
> how much pump power (350 gph for example?) do you have jenks?
> ...


since im running one plant i have a 2 gallon rez, the white bucket. 
The grow tube holds about half to 3/4 of a gallon.
I keep my rez inside, when i was running five plants i had a ten gallon res on the outside.
Yeah 350 gallons an hour is correct.
the lines are medical grade tubing.
the net pot is about 5 inches deep.
i don't start seeds in droton, i germinate them on a saucer with paper towels under a heating mat and then transplant them to riot roots.
no the reflector is not foil i forgot the name of it but it is pretty standard for grow cabs and its not glued on as far as i know i bought the system as an entire built package.
I grew one BCN Diesel plant in one tube using a 400w MH for vegging and a 400w HPS for flowering and it filled up the entire cab resulting in 2.2 oz of dried bud.

pics of the BCN Diesel from Kannabia Seeds:


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i didnt read hellraizers comment.
> 
> hey no vids is no shity music vids. what dont understand jenks?
> no problem... sorry about that dudes.
> ...


shitty music? thats your opinion. sorry you're so narrow minded so much not to realize original good music. this metal bs posted on here is not music. i listen to everything from hip hop, old school country, indie rock/pop, rockabilly, etc. open your mind to new and creative music instead of listening to top 40 music im sure katy perry has enough fans. try kexp on ur ipod or sirius xmu if you have satellite radio, or some indie stations on pandora other whys keep your opinions to your self last time i checked you were no critic for rolling stones!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

42oth post!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 4, 2012)

you called conscious hop hop ... scholarly hip hop.
hahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahaha.

way gangsta nikka. they'd eat you up over here in the nitty gritty.

bet you think power puff girls are bad ass super heros on par with the dark knight. 
that stan lee such a fag.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn a/c went out again. I'm pretty sure I'm outta frion. Must be a leak and all dude did was refill it. Cause I just had it filled. So pissed gotta teardown again. Had to chop somestuff too. Check out these foxtails. I took these tonight.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 4, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> How's that? Im lucky to get 250 and that for the best fire.


its all location, location, location.. and who u know.. and who they don't know. lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn a/c went out again. I'm pretty sure I'm outta frion. Must be a leak and all dude did was refill it. Cause I just had it filled. So pissed gotta teardown again. Had to chop somestuff too. Check out these foxtails. I took these tonight.


wow nice buds man, so dank. that sucks u have 2 teardown.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> 42oth post!!!!!!View attachment 2282257


That pic reminds me of trailer parks with the Christmas lights up in July and All that sweet plastic stuff hanging from the trees. I like the pic is what I'm sayin.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

must have if you like working on your grow in the dark.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

Not stopping. Just gotta tear down and reassemble. It's a pain in the ass is all. I'm sick of this summer heat. Can't wait to see what this gage green chemdawg ogXmendo montage does when my temps arent complete shit. That bud is big.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

Lil burg


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Not stopping. Just gotta tear down and reassemble. It's a pain in the ass is all. I'm sick of this summer heat. Can't wait to see what this gage green chemdawg ogXmendo montage does when my temps arent complete shit. That bud is big.


I hear you on the heat thats why I'm running a 300w LED with a portable AC right on it.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> its all location, location, location.. and who u know.. and who they don't know. lol


the more crazy the name=more $ 2. the average cost of indoors is between 280-400$ ware i am. i get fire for 340$ most of the time


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That pic reminds me of trailer parks with the Christmas lights up in July and All that sweet plastic stuff hanging from the trees. I like the pic is what I'm sayin.


thanks it's like some trailerparkboy's shit. u did good for urself man ur buds are all looking world class, i like the huge like foot nug.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll go measure that nugg. I think it's bigger than a foot.

U were right it's twelve inches


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'm not trying to out do anybody I appreciate almost all music but I will respond to retarded comments to show them how ignorant they are. I'm not posting any more video's like I said and i don't know why people keep bringing the shit up I guess they are fishing for comments. So thats that end of story I won't even comment to any more negative feed back.



Have you ever heard someone say to you majority rules? The majority of the people in this thread don't want to hear from you, and just about everyone stated they don't want to hear your music either. It's not as if there is some formal rule to not post music, but if you post something and not a single fucking person cares who in the hell are you posting it for? I would bet someone else will post a music video, but they won't get shit for it like you do because it is music that someone else in this thread will have appreciation for. So stop thinking that you are going to enlighten anyone here with what you think is good music because as people have told you no one fucking cares to listen to the noise that you spew. 
It's funny how you label so many other posts as ignorant and retarded, yet you are the epitome of both.

Hey Karma how tall did you firestarters get, I have one that is starting to breach height limits on my tent I wasn't expecting it to be so leggy.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Have you ever heard someone say to you majority rules? The majority of the people in this thread don't want to hear from you, and just about everyone stated they don't want to hear your music either. It's not as if there is some formal rule to not post music, but if you post something and not a single fucking person cares who in the hell are you posting it for? I would bet someone else will post a music video, but they won't get shit for it like you do because it is music that someone else in this thread will have appreciation for. So stop thinking that you are going to enlighten anyone here with what you think is good music because as people have told you no one fucking cares to listen to the noise that you spew.
> It's funny how you label so many other posts as ignorant and retarded, yet you are the epitome of both.
> 
> Hey Karma how tall did you firestarters get, I have one that is starting to breach height limits on my tent I wasn't expecting it to be so leggy.


I feel sorry for you all and hope some day you pop out of your bubbles and see the rest of the world. You all don't like it when someone disagrees with you and you gang up on that individual. i know who am and so do my friends so your useless comments don't faze me in fact keep them coming and i will hang around to irritate you just to spite you.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I'll go measure that nugg. I think it's bigger than a foot.
> 
> U were right it's twelve inches


i got mad skill, could eye ball an 1/8 from 50 feet


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah chosen I had one that got tall. I chopped her tonight. Shoulda taken a pic cuz she swelled up and triched out even more. I liked both that I had. I think the tall one finished at 5ft with the grow bag.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea they were pretty uniform and the other 2 still are but this one is just shooting still and they're at like week 3. The buds are devolopping nicely, and they got some frost on them too. They reak also, I'm def gonna grab another pack or two on my next order from zon


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah chosen I'm with you. I want another pack as well. If I win the bud pic of the month at cz(I'm tied) this month,I'm gonna snag another pack. I really wanna run more as both the phenos I got look great. Bigtime bag appeal with these girls. They yielded decent too. 

All the new gear he's gonna be putting out sounds ill too.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea they've given me faith in fems again. When they are later in flower close to finishing I will snap some pics got to get the word out on her they are great plants.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

i havent tryed cannazon yet


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

ok 2 males pulled, now i have all females now 1 tahoeog , 1godberryclone,2kandykush,1sleestack skunk,2 bluedream.edit:got 2 move em up 2 3gal hard pots and get a fan up in dat tent for transperation issues


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 4, 2012)

What up taaldow. Good to see u. Hope ur having a nice summer.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 4, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i havent tryed cannazon yet


Cannazon is one of my prederred places to order from. You can get grow logs for most of the strains on the message boards, there are a lot of great breeders that dont vend at places like the tude, and customer service is top notch imo.

I"f you're in the market for seeds, the firestarters a good affordable option for a first purchase.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Cannazon is one of my prederred places to order from. You can get grow logs for most of the strains on the message boards, there are a lot of great breeders that dont vend at places like the tude, and customer service is top notch imo.
> 
> I"f you're in the market for seeds, the firestarters a good affordable option for a first purchase.


good 2 know bro, i like the lion on the home page, thats like some shit i would draw. i have about 100 breeder seeds 2 grow right now. in the safe bandana,sunshinedaydream,afgooiexromulan,humboltxpurp,g13hazef2,chemxalphadiesle,dna sleeskunk, darkstar, bluewidow, dnahashplanthaze, sannies killingfields, "free"kush"(what ever that is any way i like free stuff), bluedream, mandala satori, heavy d fruity.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> and what i post is considered gay, bad, or what ever? this isn't even worth the money they spent to put it on a cd.......give me a fuckin break!


at least that shits about weed.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 4, 2012)

Can't say I listen to Berner but that man is stacking paper selling turkey bags of girl scout cookies to wiz khaliffa. And somehow my man Juicy J got himself caught up with them fools, oh well can't blame him for trying to get on someone's team who's getting radio play.

Pop those afghooie x romulan when you can. I am looking at the romulan joe ibl but I want to hold off to make sure it's the real deal.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Can't say I listen to Berner but that man is stacking paper selling turkey bags of girl scout cookies to wiz khaliffa. And somehow my man Juicy J got himself caught up with them fools, oh well can't blame him for trying to get on someone's team who's getting radio play.
> 
> Pop those afghooie x romulan when you can. I am looking at the romulan joe ibl but I want to hold off to make sure it's the real deal.


 ya bro, im a east coast cat. just did 2night 3 of em, some nice tiger strip fuckers. them and the satori are the most healthy looking seeds. im going 2 do the humbolt purp next summer out doors with a whole gang of clones. thinking about saving cut of every plant from the winter and start an army of ganja.whoever made the tag must have been high afoogie? lol


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 4, 2012)

Holy Grail Kush (kosher dom)


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Holy Grail Kush (kosher dom)
> View attachment 2282349


good job meds as allways and nice cammera work, can i see a pick of the whole plant, how was the yield of the jew gold?


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 4, 2012)

I ran his Querkle and I would again. There is a lanky spacequeen dom pheno that is fucking dank. It has few leaves so it's a snap to trim and has a very deep pungent smell that I can't really put into words. There were pleanty of days I would pack a fat bowl and take a hit or two and forget about the rest. Not racey or paranoid at all unlike some of the other phenos I don't like those kind of highs. Could be a daytime or nightime smoke so long as you don't have very much to do. Not because it's couchlock, but its so stoney you just forget to do anything but stare into space. It had purple tinges in flower, but once I cut it down you couldn't really tell it was covered in trichs though.

You never know what you'll get from sub though. From his jillybean I got a monster plant that yielded buckets every branch was a donkey dick bud. Pretty leafy but the buds were dense, it had a nice mellow high, and the best part was the flavor. I shared it with several people and it became known as the black cherry weed. When you opened the bag it smelled just like black cherry coke, and followed threw on taste. I ran those for close to two years before I dropped them.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 4, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I ran his Querkle and I would again. There is a lanky spacequeen dom pheno that is fucking dank. It has few leaves so it's a snap to trim and has a very deep pungent smell that I can't really put into words. There were pleanty of days I would pack a fat bowl and take a hit or two and forget about the rest. Not racey or paranoid at all unlike some of the other phenos I don't like those kind of highs. Could be a daytime or nightime smoke so long as you don't have very much to do. Not because it's couchlock, but its so stoney you just forget to do anything but stare into space. It had purple tinges in flower, but once I cut it down you couldn't really tell it was covered in trichs though.
> 
> You never know what you'll get from sub though. From his jillybean I got a monster plant that yielded buckets every branch was a donkey dick bud. Pretty leafy but the buds were dense, it had a nice mellow high, and the best part was the flavor. I shared it with several people and it became known as the black cherry weed. When you opened the bag it smelled just like black cherry coke, and followed threw on taste. I ran those for close to two years before I dropped them.


from what i have read Chernobyl is one of his better strains along with jacktheripper , so i can hope. im all about yeild , i just want a strain that i can run some what commercially(a word that never comes 2 mind when thinking of dank.) i looked at critical mass a bit but i read lackluster high. i seem 2 never find a plant that has every thing i want. )


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 5, 2012)

I tend to buy 2-3 packs for the sole reason of being able to pheno hunt. That's why I like the firestarters so much they're all pretty uniform. 

I would grow chernobyl but only if I had room to run like 40-50 beans at once so I get a good chance of finding something like that golden ticket pheno.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 5, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> good job meds as allways and nice cammera work, can i see a pick of the whole plant, how was the yield of the jew gold?


yea tryin the best with the camera i have
this one was a medium yielder. overall this strain is a medium/good yielder dep on pheno. the 2 i liked the best had quite good yields, best buds and great scents


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 5, 2012)

3 out of 4 of my chocolope's showing some late nanner action...not too impressed


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 5, 2012)

gonna be a huge harvest day today...taking down some goji og, cali yo, temple, choc. kush, jpr
need to chop at least 12 plants to keep up with the timings


----------



## snodome (Aug 5, 2012)

sannie sent one of my orders in one of those gray root pouch things. i used it and the plant that was in it was far and away the healthiest looking thing in the room. 

bx2 didnt fuckin make it, aborted any attempt at life. c99 and pure e32 from SD should be here any day. bolo kush s1 i popped is a straight up dude? huh?


----------



## taaldow (Aug 5, 2012)

thank you karmas its not been good for the last 2 weeks its ok it come with the game. 


karmas a bitch said:


> What up taaldow. Good to see u. Hope ur having a nice summer.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2012)

i experimented with a few fabric pots on the tables.
they came from sannie. i think he uses them to switch up the game. bet it was one gallon type.

at that time i was going rooted clone to flower, ebb & flow, saw no benefit of smarties... if anything , they a pain to clean.

flip side.... for veg... for mom... they work great.
once i lock down 4 superb mommies... gonna score an unpsize fabric pot for each at transplant time.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

Smart Pots are the shit. I just bought 15 more just the other day. Once you run a couple big plants in em all the way to the end and see how healthy and happy they look the whole way through.... thats when I realized how awesome they were. Lush and Happy and Healthy. Smart pots do not hold water as long and constantly provide air to the root zone. I for one and sold on the benefit. I love them. Idk about the one gallons tho. For small containers I still use plastic. For plants that need 3 gallon containers or larger, Smartpots all the way.

[video=youtube;Z1Uz630aKlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Uz630aKlY[/video]


----------



## azulknight (Aug 5, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> thanks for that mind bending post i feel enlightened now


OK I;m one of the lurkers of this thread and have even been too high and made a stupid high statement and was like CHECKED by the drank and I never put bs to this thread ,but you arent even a Trooll ,your just some guy who's mad cuz the other kids dont like your seed styl go away,I know you tried to be nice but you have communication skills ppl here dont understand,so why punish yourself and make yourself look so redick-less on the internet??? peace to TSCT you guyz are ok


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 5, 2012)

I make my own air pruning pots. 
I get a 1 in spade bit an drilled holes all over my 2 gal buckets.
Then lined them with fiberglass House screen I get free at work.
I think I got my design from "Hobbes" who used to hang here.

Definatly stops the roots from circling allowing you to grow big healthy roots in a little bucket.
But watering is messy.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 5, 2012)

Dabba globba goooooo


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dabba globba goooooo


oh wow, very nice work. u make that? trim or bud? how much butane used? i love the amber almost leaning more reddish. i read some ware indicas make red oil and sativas make gold oil.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

bout 2 get this http://www.theretrobaby.com/infant/rainbow-love-marley-romper/


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Karma you might know this already but so long as you only vape oil threw that rig and don't smoke bud from it you can collect the reclaim and use it for eddibles or cannacaps. Get some cheap grain alcohol from the liqour store and swish it around in the rig and let it sit untill all of it is loose, dump it into a pyrex dish and evaporate it over a pot of hot water just as if you're making the bho. Scrape it up and you can use it as you want. I have put some straight on a snickers and eaten it, it tasted pretty bad but I got layed out for the night. You can even put it all into a bottle of grape seed oil and use it for regular cooking just keep the heat low.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Hey Karma you might know this already but so long as you only vape oil threw that rig and don't smoke bud from it you can collect the reclaim and use it for eddibles or cannacaps. Get some cheap grain alcohol from the liqour store and swish it around in the rig and let it sit untill all of it is loose, dump it into a pyrex dish and evaporate it over a pot of hot water just as if you're making the bho. Scrape it up and you can use it as you want. I have put some straight on a snickers and eaten it, it tasted pretty bad but I got layed out for the night. You can even put it all into a bottle of grape seed oil and use it for regular cooking just keep the heat low.


i want an oil rig and a bong , i haven't had a bong since i was 17. i used 2 have alot of glass b4, but stuff happens. now im at a point in life i might be able 2 hold on 2 something like that.


----------



## ronmastin (Aug 5, 2012)

Jimmu, even i'm getting addicted because of that.. lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2012)

5 @ the white & stardawg in a towel.
nice & quick.

*

im absolutely buying myself a nice piece of glass this year... thinking dirty rico.
not dead set.


----------



## sonofdust (Aug 5, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> would love to. anytime it's shipped that method i receive it...i.e. CC and sowamazing
> 
> but have tried a couple of my friends i could trust that live in the US but they're scared of doing it...would love to get someone to do that for me...i would even buy whoever a pack of seeds for each order they send for me
> 
> anyone interested?


I would be willing to help ya out.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> 5 @ the white & stardawg in a towel.
> nice & quick.
> 
> *
> ...


How many seedlings u have going now not in counting the star dog? Can u post a link for the bong ur talking about?


----------



## snodome (Aug 5, 2012)

some snarl in these guys


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2012)

i want 2 types : my budget is about $400 for the pieces , i dont care about ship fees. 

a) shower head style from dirty rico , must have personal stylee imo

b) & a thick heavy ass straight through w/ a perc in a beaker style from a company im not set on in the $275 to $300 range

http://aqualabtechnologies.com/scientific-glass/dirty-rico-glass-1.html

^ you can see the rico i like $180 (ish)

seedlings : lost a FAT batch when i got pinched by the man & then had an issue with bunches checking out.

seems under control now cause they cracking good : allkush (fem) , swing kid (fem) , white widow (fem) , c99, jb x ko kush , hooch , nl#5 x tok 

not shown here : 3 @ JTR , 3 @ killian , 5 @ the white x stardawg 

only a few of the cheap freebie fems made it ! the rest are regs ...& sure to have a few males.

im good for a minute on the cracka crack tip. & its the MH making them look not right. they all lovely childrens.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work gud , they are all looking good. i like the one bottom left. that ones a beast. I'm about 2 sell 3 zip$ in the am for 800$. Thats going to a portable ac,1k ballast, and 2 yeild master II hoods. one for the 1k on for my 400 that I'm going to veg with. so next harvest I'm going to pick up an oil rig and a bong.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2012)

cool. cool. that's the dinafem white widow & it aint staying... just for playing & only one run if the tester is good. its only beaster & baby fat & chunky cause she older than the rest. 

this internet nerd , something like the handle "batman", gave me the idea to play with a few strains at once. never really worked like that but it does help my four mom mission & satisfy my strain fetish. i like the "hooch" (herijuana x plushberry) in the upper right corner & the red solo cut down cups w/ the baby bodhi nl#5 x toks. i sooooooooo need a heavy indica.

& i topped that widow... all those seedlings stacked real real tight!
soon as she cut ready imma take one & get it into preveg 

right now, im keeping seedlings under 150w of cfl 8 hours & 12 hours under a 400w MH ...cause that tray is gonna be empty another 10 days.

got 3 bails @ 5 kilo of coco in the stash & one batch already waiting in a tote for the call to transplant.

2nd biggest & near that widow, riot seeds "swing kid" looks real good too (chem d x pre98 bubba). very very not slow in veg for which bubba is known. hope it makes some huge chem inspired dicks w/ bubba flavor !!!!

imma make a journal soon.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> this internet nerd , something like the handle "batman", gave me the idea to play with a few strains at once. never really worked like that but it does help my four mom mission & satisfy my strain fetish.


thats the way to do it. variety satisfies.



gudkarma said:


> riot seeds "swing kid" looks real good too (chem d x pre98 bubba). very very not slow in veg for which bubba is known. hope it makes some huge chem inspired dicks w/ bubba flavor !!!!


Ughh you didn't pay for that shit did you? lol. Who the fuck buys Riotseeds anyways? =P

It's more likely to be Bubba Dominant as is just about anything you cross to Bubba. Actually that cross has been done before and was labeled 303 Kush by a couple dispensaries

303 Kush
.<--- looks pretty sick actually


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

Check out the Bob Saget

 

"*This strain combines his Hanis (Kunduz Afghani x [Pre-&#8216;98 Bubba Kush x 1994 Positronics Haze]) and a select Ft. Collins S.A.G.E. cut &#8212; the single seed popped from that cross yielded &#8220;The Bob&#8221; (as we call her)...She smells like superglue vindaloo with strange hints of smooth sweetness, similar to creamy chocolate. The flavor is a match to that crazy combination of smells, while the effect is VERY uppy to start (taking after the Haze in the lineage), and then normally comes with a gradual decline into relaxation by the 2nd hour...If you&#8217;re a Colorado medical marijuana patient, you can come meet Bob Saget atNatural Remedies. *"

I'd smoke that shit right before I teabag Kimmy Gibler. Give that bitch a Mongolian Hate Slam on a Friday. TGIF.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2012)

That cross been made by a couple.. Of the top -elite,Cali connection and riot. I'm quite sure there I more people who did it also.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2012)

wow that vid has some great photos.
the 303 is bubba x chem & the swing kid is the reverse.
make for a nice comparison.

& no. that bean was gifted. 
on his site the claim is the bubba pollen comes from a clone he reversed.
got a few more fem singles of riot's beans. 

cracked this one cause im gonna see for myself i am


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

I really hope I find a nice male this round. If I could pick which strain produced the nicest male, I'd choose a male of my TGA old school black cherry x DJShort Blueberry. It would be totally sick to put some Cinderella 99, Apollo 11, Tres Stardawg, Qush etc ladies in a closet with him and let him rape those gals. The crosses would be some sick shit.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2012)

i for one am waiting to see how matt's shit turns out gud.. i know everyone likes to hate on him, and for good reasons, but i am still interested in seeing how his gear turns out as he has some really interesting sounding strains for sure, plus i have more than one of them in my stockpile.. i just haven't seen any real grows on his gear for me to take the dive head first...

i've been thinking about getting a new glass piece as well gud.. i have a really nice roor narcisuss i got a few years ago, flame logo, ice notches, blah blah blah.. paid over 5 bills or so for it from edit.. i like it an all, i just want something newer with some diffusers and shit.. can't decide between a new glass piece and a new camera.. i keep leaning towards a camera, but you know how it goes.. one day it's the camera, the next it's a new piece..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Got a question for the seed minds in here!

What is - the shortest flowering
Heavy est yielding
and good in the potency 
And stable
strain on the market and still av.?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got a question for the seed minds in here!
> 
> What is - the shortest flowering
> Heavy est yielding
> ...


The first strains that come to mind... ECSD, Agent Orange (yields are huge from the indica phenos), and Apollo 13BX (A13xVortex) or Apollo 13 from Mota if it's still available, Casey Jones is known to be a commercial cash cropper, I've also heard Sannies Killing fields yields big but I cant comment on the flowering time. Besides yield you'll also get killer bag appeal from any of these strains.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2012)

c99 is around a 7 weeker.. pretty decent yields from it as well...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Agent orange was good in all aspects but the dicks i got wasnt  havnt ran a true east coast sour desiel yet!

Still have yet to run a c99 yet? I got so many beans im lost as to what to run lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2012)

i'm running that sour 13 right now hellraizer, i'm pretty excited to see how she turns out.. 

it's ecsd x g13 from drgt's..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> c99 is around a 7 weeker.. pretty decent yields from it as well...


That's true. Actually HellRaizer.. if youre on Breedbay send a PM to Doc Bob and see if he has anymore of the Monk C99 beans left. I got a couple packs. People be pulling good weight off it, real stable, Bro Grimm F4 real deal pineapple phenos galore. Its a real good choice. The best C99 out so it seems. Even Bodhi wanted a pack, I sent him one of mine. lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

K il do that


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

Personally tho, if it was me, I'd run Apollo13. Every plant with a 5 week veg pulled at least 2 ounces, most pulled 3. Runs about the same flower time. You can take at Day 55 but as a rule I never take anything before day 60. The smoke from both strains are top notch but I think I preferred the taste and and high, and yield of Apollo 13 over all the Grimm stuff I've seen or done.

 View attachment 2283329 View attachment 2283330


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> K il do that


 or pick up a pack from dizzle.. those are the ones i grew out.. real nice plants, all very similar and all had that lovely pineapple funk...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> or pick up a pack from dizzle.. those are the ones i grew out.. real nice plants, all very similar and all had that lovely pineapple funk...


Im trying to but mr c wont return pms


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im trying to but mr c wont return pms


 he should be back around hr, i know he went on vacay, and i heard he just had a death in the family.. he should be back around now though..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> he should be back around hr, i know he went on vacay, and i heard he just had a death in the family.. he should be back around now though..


Well shit he should of passed out a fyi cause i would be way chill with that! Benn three weeks. Im a true zon fan and of mr c
guess i just felt i was geting the boot lol


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Personally tho, if it was me, I'd run Apollo13. Every plant with a 5 week veg pulled at least 2 ounces, most pulled 3. Runs about the same flower time. You can take at Day 55 but as a rule I never take anything before day 60. The smoke from both strains are top notch but I think I preferred the taste and and high, and yield of Apollo 13 over all the Grimm stuff I've seen or done.


Very Nice.
Now drake how many packs did u pop to find her? How is she veg fast? Does she feed heavy?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Agent orange was good in all aspects but the dicks i got wasnt  havnt ran a true east coast sour desiel yet!
> 
> Still have yet to run a c99 yet? I got so many beans im lost as to what to run lol


Im in the same boat.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> or pick up a pack from dizzle.. those are the ones i grew out.. real nice plants, all very similar and all had that lovely pineapple funk...


Cool to hear cause I grabbed a couple. Didn't get Monks a but easier for me at ZON.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Really sucks cause it was a beaster of a plant 

My zon pending order includes all of diz gear he dropped


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

Just sayin. MrC has a really good reason he will def. be back soon. I tell ya what life fuckin sucks sometimes.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Very Nice.
> Now drake how many packs did u pop to find her? How is she veg fast? Does she feed heavy?
> Thanks in advance.


The pics I posted were just of a couple of females outta a TGA five pack. I had 3 girls, 2 boys. My buddy here in the city popped 5 as well and he had phenotypes that pretty much mirrored mine. We both had one pheno (the keeper) that was tallest and a spitting image of the A13 mom. Technically its a backcross. Listed on the Tude as A13xVortex. Vortex is A13xSpacequeen. Used to be dubbed A13Bx.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got a question for the seed minds in here!
> 
> What is - the shortest flowering
> Heavy est yielding
> ...


so many opinions & those variables :

1) pot of gold (has a few different names , dank banger)
2) durban (id opt for crosses)
3) skunk #1 , & crosses with it
4) belladonna (its on my top ten got the beans to crack list)
5) magic bud
6) medicine man (wasnt that white rhino?) 
7) critical+ (variations made with the bilbo cut)(or the version form classic seeds)
 northern lights
9) cheeseberry (e$ko)
10) c99
11) romulan (& crosses with it)
12) dynamite
13) mental floss (lots of chimera gear finishes fast & yields)
14) specifically the pure power plant from dutch passion (no other variation , ask e$ko)
15) skunk/haze variations
16) afghan/haze variations
17) white russian
1 nl/haze
19) sweet skunk , peak version
20) dream lotus from bodhi is catching some good reviews
& there are more.

everything i mentioned is (or can be taken) 8 week or < , yields , dank , & stable.

taste is subjective.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe this is why we haven't seen Lastwood in a while.. Oh Where Are Thou Lastwood Sir?

Probably not. But ya never know?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2012)

He is okay I guess seen him online on nettics today..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The pics I posted were just of a couple of females outta a TGA five pack. I had 3 girls, 2 boys. My buddy here in the city popped 5 as well and he had phenotypes that pretty much mirrored mine. We both had one pheno (the keeper) that was tallest and a spitting image of the A13 mom. Technically its a backcross. Listed on the Tude as A13xVortex. Vortex is A13xSpacequeen. Used to be dubbed A13Bx.


Well that is promising to say the least. Next order I'll def. pick those up. Sweet.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> He is okay I guess seen him online on nettics today..


Yah i chatted with him, i think his riu password is jack up or somthing


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea I remember when my nettics password was jammed took me years to get bac in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Well that is promising to say the least. Next order I'll def. pick those up. Sweet.


I have a 10 pack of every tga strain out and after the plush, agent orange issues im real shy to try anymore of them.
aos was good but a low yielding keeper out of 10 beans wasnt good enough to keep.

Update on the mendo montage f2s i held on to pheno #4 and #5 
4 was the purple monster from seed but this clone is showing zero
purp  how can this be?

Seems judging a plant in seed form is bad choice, and better to 
run it in clone form before culling out said strains.

A bit of info as to where im at with testing, had to put all
plans of testing on hold due to a family issue out of state,
gunna be bouncing back and forth to resolve this dispute!
while all this is taking place i have zero time to doc any
testers. Should be resolved in a month or so. So with all
that you can see where im needing a for sure strain to germ
and zero herm traits, cant be poping in to find fucking dicks
violating my girls.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

hey guys just got done working in the lab, picked up a fan from walmart and some TMNT pj for myself and a 12 pack of az green teas. just checked on my gear and the bodhi ssdd have some nice tails, along with one of the tga Chernobyl.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

This is what I have pending with MrC right now. He has been gone pretty much sense the Jaws auctions.
Dizz**
C-99 F4

Sick Meds**
Williams Wonder
Green Crack <---56 Day

Jaws**
Cali Sunset 2pks 5&10
Insain BK 5pk
BlackBerry BK 5pk

EGenetics**
OG Graze

Madd Gear**
Evil Queen
Strawberry Frost

Dynasty**
Caramel Cough
Karamel Kandy Kush

GGG**
Grape Stomper BX2
Mendo Suprem
Mr Majestic

Bodhi**
Deep Line Alchemy

Kens**
Bay11

Just waiting for that Jaws Drop want a few of those then I'm out the door.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have a 10 pack of every tga strain out and after the plush, agent orange issues im real shy to try anymore of them.
> aos was good but a low yielding keeper out of 10 beans wasnt good enough to keep.


You can give em all to me? lol. I'll take that shit.

AO is one of the highest yielding strains but does have a short shit yielding sativa pheno. The Indica gal, thats the one with the football colas. 
Ive run it a few times, never seen a nanner. My boy here tho he ran it and I never saw so many nanners on a plant, Ever. 

But yea if you get the right gal, aint hard to find her either.. she blows up huge!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> This is what I have pending with MrC right now. He has been gone pretty much sense the Jaws auctions.
> Dizz**
> C-99 F4
> 
> ...


u have lots of dank in the bank so 2 say  grapestomper looks good mendo looks good and anything bodhi must be good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Heres mine from zon



27Strawberry glitch. $50.23
Carmel candy kush $40.03
Recon glitch. $40.03
Cannalope glitch. $50.23
Carmel cough. $45.52
Blockhead. $65.93
Deep shit. $51.02
Dumpster diver. $40.33





Homewrecker v2. $40.33
Spicey cinderella 99. $60.49
C99 f4 pineapple. $60.49
Persian lime. $60.49
Strawberry frost. $69.91
Evil queen. $69.91





Mendo supremo. $100
Grape stomper bx2. $100
Green crack. X2 orders. $90.67


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Maybe this is why we haven't seen Lastwood in a while..Oh Where Are Thou Lastwood Sir?
> 
> Probably not. But ya never know?


Ya I hav t see. Lastwood around either. There was even a thread started on ZON about Elvis Bud figured he wwould drop ssome knowledge on that but havnt seen em. Last this I think he said was how bad he missed that BaTMan dude..and hoped that He would find his Robin some day...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

cantaloupe glitch looked good


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have a 10 pack of every tga strain out and after the plush, agent orange issues im real shy to try anymore of them.
> aos was good but a low yielding keeper out of 10 beans wasnt good enough to keep.
> 
> Update on the mendo montage f2s i held on to pheno #4 and #5
> ...


Fuck Dude GL


----------



## smang (Aug 5, 2012)

Who was it they said that had the killer Coco recipe again?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

i think gud runs coco. im a pro mix / hydro guy. so far for my dwc i have only ph my water one time, and i have just been eye balling my botanicare sample nutes right in the bucket(im scientific about my promix feed water, im runing all gh organic lines nutes). i think u can taste that the ganja is organic or not, and it makes a difference in the end product. that guy kyle kushman talks about some v-ganics shit.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> u have lots of dank in the bank so 2 say  grapestomper looks good mendo looks good and anything bodhi must be good


Thanks bro... Ya I did get Canalope Glitch and hope I get the BlueBerry Freebies as well. But the sweetTooth would be cool too. Bro you got to join over there was cool place. Only place I found other then this thread that has cool Peps like here. Just sayin..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Heres mine from zon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...Dankity Dank my Friend!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 5, 2012)

How come no TapTalk for here?

Found it.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have a 10 pack of every tga strain out and after the plush, agent orange issues im real shy to try anymore of them.
> aos was good but a low yielding keeper out of 10 beans wasnt good enough to keep.
> 
> Update on the mendo montage f2s i held on to pheno #4 and #5
> ...


damn buddy, that sucks.... Luckily, My Mendo montage keeper is rocking out like a champ in clone form. Keeping all the flavor, aroma and colors of the originals seed plant. However, I lost like 20 clones in my cloner on the second clone run from the mother a few days back. Don't know how that happened... Guessing It was my fault(environmental factors) Either way, That mom is not going anywhere!


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 5, 2012)

Also guys, My first breeding test is looking great! My fire JTR female X [ECSDxc99] its some serious fire!!!!!! Very unique aroma, very frosty (of course), looks to yield on the heavy side. Should be done at 9-10 weeks, also seems quite stable not one nanner found yet @ week 5. Cant wait to try her out and get some testers out.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Also guys, My first breeding attempt is looking great! My fire JTR female X [ECSDxc99] its some serious fire!!!!!! Very unique aroma, very frosty (of course), looks to yield on the heavy side. Should be done at 9-10 weeks, also seems quite stable not one nanner found yet @ week 5. Cant wait to try her out.


what male u going to use?edit : i should have read ur post better my bad mastershake

im high


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 5, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> what male u going to use?


male was already used: *[ECSDxc99] 

Female: Fire JTR cut

*Should be a very nice smoke. Only 3-4 weeks till its done.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> male was already used: *[ECSDxc99]
> 
> Female: Fire JTR cut
> 
> *Should be a very nice smoke. Only 3-4 weeks till its done.


that sound like a cool 4 way cross. how did u pollinate ur female? i want 2 try it some time, 2 late this run i pulled all my males. i would like 2 cross chernobyl with afhgooieXromulan and call it" og intergalactic space goo " throw the og in front and it makes it better, like a sticker that gives more mph for ur car.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 5, 2012)

open air pollination in a separate tent. I should have more work done this coming year. Im hoping to get some of that out and available. But im not sure how that gonna go down yet. No pollen chucking done here! Only top notch phenos(with stable history) to be used and alot of tests before anything is put out. This will be the first harvest after many months of work and selections. This really takes an "eye' for the dank!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> open air pollination in a separate tent. I should have more work done this coming year. Im hoping to get some of that out and available. But im not sure how that gonna go down yet. No pollen chucking done here! Only top notch phenos(with stable history) to be used and alot of tests before anything is put out. This will be the first harvest after many months of work and selections. This really takes an "eye' for the dank!


 if u need a tester im down 2 run some


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds delicious.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 5, 2012)

does anybody know of a discount code for the tude 420 is actually adding money to the price. I just picked up some GGG NYC HP-13. Now I'm trying to get some sweet seeds double white. never mind i purchased the double white.


----------



## guwall (Aug 5, 2012)

Just popped:

Grape Stomper Bx2
Carmel Candy Kush
Strawberry Frost

I'll keep it posted.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 5, 2012)

guwall said:


> Just popped:
> 
> Grape Stomper Bx2
> Carmel Candy Kush
> ...


cant wait 2 see the grape stomper, plus u grow straight dank guwall


----------



## smang (Aug 5, 2012)

At it again.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 5, 2012)

Weedbeat an independent from ICFAG just had their semi annual drop at seedbay. Shit goes fast. I picked up this strain I have eyeballed but never saw listed or was lucky enough to snag...till now. I'm psyched. ohh and *only $25
*
*Resin Hessassin
*GRÜNE HESSIN OG *X* JACK HERER 

 

Tested. Stable. Yields like a monster. Frosty Fast Finisher. All the good shit.Mother was a German clone only.

Some of you dudes should get in on this. 
Los precios son muy buenos..$25 Holy Fuck!
The Chocolate drop just happened too. Last time shit all sold out in a day.
http://www.weedbeatseeds.nl/


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 5, 2012)

For any of you guys who grow Tahoe OG, how long does it typically go for in flower?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jenks enough is enough! Nobody cares for your posts here so why are you still posting here?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Jenks enough is enough! Nobody cares for your posts here so why are you still posting here?


because i enjoy it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> because i enjoy it


What i thought....


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 6, 2012)

Wanna see something impressive?
Weedbeat's Strain Safari
Best if you let your browser translate from German to English.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 6, 2012)

"RESIN HESSASSIN and how the name came into the world 
please do not laugh ... So Resin Hessassin GH X is JH I do not know if anyone knows the video game Assassin's Creed on the PS3, but we sat one evening, totally exhausted and have hlstatsx three of us and blazed, and the game is a point where but henchman something about, you're mumbled a real Assassin's creed where we stoned hessassin have out one weed. It was an hour Lachflash and because it is so sticky and resinous , and I was a monster ... rhyme nor the resin before it was ... Well, so the name was created when Daddeln high at the three ps .. we laughed for hours, but was situational comedy. now I find the name itself cool, was this fact persuading name the way lol. Well it was the proximity: 0) such that some times everything happens the shake even the head, hehe @ Hazeo: yes I've already put away the security of cuttings from the c99 girls, but very varying , have a good taste, that's really what Dutch Grown fine, I'm just waiting to see the other stuff from there. The habens really on it, as the smell is already divine cindys Thank you for your nice reply! Greetings "- Weedbeat after translation

*(JACK FLASH X WARLOCK) X JACK HERER*


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 6, 2012)

View attachment 2283725
"Nom Nom Nom"


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> View attachment 2283725
> "Nom Nom Nom"


that awesome and sickening at the same time.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What i thought....


look man others post videos so lets not be a hypocrite either it goes for everyone or it doesn't. you can't make exceptions thats just bias and wrong. I like you hyrdro mod and think you are fair so lets keep that standard going. people don't have to like what i post but some may listen to it and think hey that is good and original besides the top 40 hip hop or country or metal or rockabilly or indie or whatever.


----------



## smang (Aug 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> look man others post videos so lets not be a hypocrite either it goes for everyone or it doesn't. you can't make exceptions thats just bias and wrong. I like you hyrdro mod and think you are fair so lets keep that standard going. people don't have to like what i post but some may listen to it and think hey that is good and original besides the top 40 hip hop or country or metal or rockabilly or indie or whatever.


Sorry to crush your hopes but you music sucks.
Rapping about Volvo's? Really?
Beat it.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 6, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> cant wait 2 see the grape stomper, plus u grow straight dank guwall


have you had the grape stomper bx2 for a while or did you recently acquire it? I can not find it any where although i did get some GGG NYC-HP13, I've read several threads and books saying HP-13 is out of this world but i don't know what GGG's version is all about.


----------



## smang (Aug 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> have you had the grape stomper bx2 for a while or did you recently acquire it? I can not find it any where although i did get some GGG NYC-HP13, I've read several threads and books saying HP-13 is out of this world but i don't know what GGG's version is all about.


Buys seeds, doesn't know the lineage.
Smooth.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> look man others post videos so lets not be a hypocrite either it goes for everyone or it doesn't. you can't make exceptions thats just bias and wrong. I like you hyrdro mod and think you are fair so lets keep that standard going. people don't have to like what i post but some may listen to it and think hey that is good and original besides the top 40 hip hop or country or metal or rockabilly or indie or whatever.


kid is trying to be original instead of the top 40 gangsta rap everybody loves and its as original as you can get I mean who hasn't owned a shitty car he is just a real kat with real problems, not talking about selling drugs and dodging bullets but just what he grew up with and can put into a song.


----------



## smang (Aug 6, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> kid is trying to be original instead of the top 40 gangsta rap everybody loves and its as original as you can get I mean who hasn't owned a shitty car he is just a real kat with real problems, not talking about selling drugs and dodging bullets but just what he grew up with and can put into a song.


Go listen to your Volvo rap some more.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 6, 2012)

I was offered a chance to test HP-13. Very solid strain! GGG's stuff is on point~!


----------



## smang (Aug 6, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I was offered a chance to test HP-13. Very solid strain! GGG's stuff is on point~!


Have one outdoors right now.
Shes thriving!
Healthiest out of all the others.


----------



## cannavienna (Aug 6, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> bout 2 get this http://www.theretrobaby.com/infant/rainbow-love-marley-romper/


your toddler will love it, i'm sure


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

cannavienna said:


> your toddler will love it, i'm sure


ill get that one or the grateful dead bear onesie that says "B is for bear!" lol


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a chance at some g13xhP From the 80s.neither of my old seeds germed.But I sent 2 off for a seed run, hope others succeed where I failed.


----------



## cerberus (Aug 6, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> c99 is around a 7 weeker.. pretty decent yields from it as well...



true BUT

c99 is best with a good 3-4 week jar cure, more so than any other strain i know.. so yeah it is a short short sativa but you lose that short flower in your cure..


still totally worth it! just an FYI of IMHO


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone know where to get "whored out seed co" seeds?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 6, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> For any of you guys who grow Tahoe OG, how long does it typically go for in flower?


9-10 weeks Tahoe Dom might got at 10-11


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

damn the seed depot not responding to messages?
been weeks since i ordered... 5 days more & im contacting my financial institution.

2x emailed ...no response. 
imagine if i did that with my payment ....here ya go, thanks for the beans , & yank back in my pocket.

screw jb ...never ordering from them again.

this fucking seed biz! 
all for what? to grow kind ==> that i front to ingrates.

hilarious. not no more i swear. i cant tell y'all how much fake & fraud surround the entire weed game... from the majority of peeps on these sites to seed fakers (i mean makers) to hydro stores to you name it !!! 

& fuck this flavor of the week shit... these fake ass growers need to get their own.

choppy chop on a killing fields today... which has me sort of happy 

& my hydro guy finally said in reference to some gear i needed "you know, for the stuff we grow"

what stuff , dude?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 6, 2012)

Thought I read jb was out of town fri-Monday.


----------



## snodome (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> damn the seed depot not responding to messages?


did this guy help you out gud?

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-2625.html#post7810094



gudkarma said:


> this fucking seed biz!


ive written off seedbanks one by one. guess i have high standards for how i imagine i should be treated as a customer. im down to sannies and that is about it. maybe seur also.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 6, 2012)

Seedbay is one of my faves. You send the money in, the day they receive it they update your order status to paid and they post the date it is shipped out. Plus they have great freebies that you can request.







^^^grown the the freebies I'm hopefully getting. these are the breeder's pics


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 6, 2012)

what's the genetics on that?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Thought I read jb was out of town fri-Monday.


ok. didnt know that. 

maybe a little hash & i'll chill ...yep that cures all stress 

*



snodome said:


> did this guy help you out gud?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-2625.html#post7810094


that was VERY helpful !!!!

i never even seen that post.

damn this thread moves fast with all the shit jenks be posting 

*

honestly I DO NOT WANT THEY $ BACK.

gimme them seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds please !

[youtube]KNQRqAoT-2c[/youtube]


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 6, 2012)

it's querkle x peyote purple


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 6, 2012)

@ hempdepot Beanhoarder is back with more. This time the Sweet Tooth #3 dad's have dropped pollen on their stable of Mom's.
Jack, Mango Haze, Neville's Haze, C99, Chem Dawg D, Black Widow, Malawi, Hawaiian, Trainwreck, Blockhead, Super Silver Haze, F13 as well as a copy of the Sweet Tooth #3.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

sannie order here!!!

imma toss a single kolossus in a shot glass in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1

holland to my door speedily.

& i had no clue its was my birthday... so says the card & the jewelry that came with it


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> sannie order here!!!
> 
> imma toss a single kolossus in a shot glass in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1
> 
> ...


sannies is super quick hey. dude jbs a good guy, hes has always answered my pms over at tsd forum. im sure he will take care of u, he resent out seed 3 times to capt sickyfinger when they were the wrong strain , but in the end he got the right strain and im sure jb fired someone for sending out 300$ in the wrong seeds, lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 6, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> sannies is super quick hey. dude jbs a good guy, hes has always answered my pms over at tsd forum. im sure he will take care of u, he resent out seed 3 times to capt sickyfinger when they were the wrong strain , but in the end he got the right strain and im sure jb fired someone for sending out 300$ in the wrong seeds, lol


Yup JBs a good guy, made sure I was squared away proper. The wrong order was sent twice and it was about $120 in wrong seeds, but still that's a lot, I'm sure someone got the karate chop.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yup JBs a good guy, made sure I was squared away proper. The wrong order was sent twice and it was about $120 in wrong seeds, but still that's a lot, I'm sure someone got the karate chop.


ya jbs not out 2 fuck any one, im sure of it. he cares more then the tude that u get ur seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

until i get my order imma live every day of my life like a "where's my beans" grindcore song :

[youtube]IeOGeqEfZN0&feature=related[/youtube]

ahem. my beans?
[youtube]FQDdRy3SVGc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> until i get my order imma live every day of my life like a "where's my beans" grindcore song :
> 
> [youtube]IeOGeqEfZN0&feature=related[/youtube]


 ya dude i feel ya , when i have gear on the line im not feeling good till that shits in the mailbox


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 6, 2012)

I enjoy the anticipation, it's pretty rare that I don't have something in the mail to wait for. Those are the times I feel off


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I enjoy the anticipation, it's pretty rare that I don't have something in the mail to wait for. Those are the times I feel off


i want 2 order more but grow gear is more needed, i just got a 1k ballast,2 air cooled hoods, 6in inline,1k hortilux bulb, and a bunch of flexducting for 500$


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 6, 2012)

I hear you I could use a new tent but I'm going to wait it out for now. Is flexducting regular ducting you get from home depot or is there something special about it?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 6, 2012)

id just like to give a shout out to Mr.C for his continued patience and professionalism, i know some of you have had a different experience but i have had nothing but positivity and understanding

man i cant say enough about how much i enjoy CZ, been so broke lately and hes totally working with me on getting a old payment settled


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 6, 2012)

shout-out to myster-ee.. 100 (50 of ea.) beans of c99 from two decent breeders and I get to anticipate that project.. a mystery in the wings adds to my 'hope' and then the fascination begins.. &#58119;


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

flex ducting is the one thats not all stiff. ya im all done with tents, i was just pricing out drywall and lumber for my build. i have a 10X100 foot roll of panda film on the way via amazon.com and some tarp zipper doors.

edit : my brother is a plaster and hes doing all the drywalling free, and i have a buddy that just lost his grow 2 mites so i told him i give him cuts and a few bucks 2 frame it out, cuz hes a contractor and landscaper(plus he ows me money). its nice 2 have my brother 2 help when i have 2 put up that panda film


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Exotic Genetix Coming to TSD

Exotic Genetix Summer Strain Guide:



SuperNatural (GrapeGod x Flav) 50-56 days


Essence (JillyBean x Flav) 50-56 days


Blue Lavender (Blueberry x Lavender) 50-60 days


LazyTrain (Qrazytrain x Lavender) 56-63 days


Ultimate Lav (The Ultimate x Lavender) 56-63 days


Fire Alien Black (BlackWater x Fire Alien) 56-63 days





Freebies Currently available:



Super Fire Alien (Flav x Fire Alien)


Blazin Berry Blue (Blueberry x Fire Alien)


Planet Plush (PlushBerry x Fire Alien) 50-60 days







Upcoming Limited Fall Releases:




Flight (Flav x StarFighter)


Blue Angel (BlueBerry x StarFighter)


Predator Pink (PlushBerry x StarFighter)


Purple AlienBerry (PurpleBerry x AlienDawg V2)





Very Limited Auction Drop:


Blue LavaDawg (Blue Lavender x AlienDawg V2)


Flurple (Deep Purple x Flav) 50-56 days


J-Dawg (Jazzberry x AlienDawg V2)


Purple Pig (The Hog x Lavender) 50-60 days


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 6, 2012)

i luv kush...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 6, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Exotic Genetix Coming to TSD
> 
> Exotic Genetix Summer Strain Guide:
> 
> ...


im running their supernatural from seed right now, updates soon


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 6, 2012)

wow buck..all those crosses are fyah!!!!
any grows on any of them?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> wow buck..all those crosses are fyah!!!!
> any grows on any of them?


Yeh i think the Lines up top have been tested and what not... I believe its another breeder from IC... The Star fighter X's are in testing now cant wait for those ones!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 6, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Yeh i think the Lines up top have been tested and what not... I believe its another breeder from IC... The Star fighter X's are in testing now cant wait for those ones!


cool...now checking out their thread at tsd. starfighter x's def on my list too. wanna see what the rave is about


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> cool...now checking out their thread at tsd. strfighter x's def on my list too. wanna see what the rave is about


Ahhh yeh i think we all do hehe... No Cannazon needed soon! Sick meds has come over too!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 6, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Ahhh yeh i think we all do hehe... No Cannazon needed soon! Sick meds has come over too!



yea i saw that in the forum. saw a few other interesting breeders too


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 6, 2012)

ok break over for me...
going back to trimming

5 done today, 5 more to finish tonite
2 scissors broken
4 new ones ordered


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i saw that in the forum. saw a few other interesting breeders too


Yeh 4 sure things looking up over there! Need a Collectors thread there tho..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 6, 2012)

one of my supernaturals two weeks ago


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> ok break over for me...
> going back to trimming
> 
> 5 done today, 5 more to finish tonite
> ...


Good luck braaaaah!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey buck u on cannazon?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Hey buck u on cannazon?


Yeh man over there love it! Not a fan of no CC over there...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

id like to grab those blazing berry blues.
be cool to do : blue angel vs. blazing berry blue.

planet plush sounds like fun too.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> id like to grab those blazing berry blues.
> 
> be cool to do : blue angel vs. blazing berry blue.
> 
> planet plush sounds like fun too.


Blazin Angel Berries comes to mind hehe! Gonna have some lovely X's out of em..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

my lab is cooking now. 
my next drop gonna be sick!

& jb @ the seed depot got back with a SUPREME assurance my beans will get to me.

he gave no inclination that tracking my beanz was something he could do... maybe its delivery confirmation he can check.

plus it is the olympics & m. phelps is out on the town smoking trees with all the post people im sure.

unfortunately i cant run the afgoo x rom at this point anyway ... cause my space be booked.
imma find a keeper in this batch i know it.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> my lab is cooking now.
> my next drop gonna be sick!
> 
> & jb @ the seed depot got back with a SUPREME assurance my beans will get to me.
> ...


Haha phelps loves the gunja! Damn those afgoo x rom's will be fire! Good to hear jb's sorting u man!


----------



## guwall (Aug 6, 2012)

Sunshine Daydream - Bodhi Seeds (Day 46)


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Yeh man over there love it! Not a fan of no CC over there...


Ya he is working on it. Not the easiest thing when ur selling beans. TSD is cool got my Canobi from Over there. I
Like it all over.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

i was just over @ the forum looking for sick medz.

found this killer photo of bodhi's afghani x tok.

its grown out by a dude named "budpatch". 

again, not my plant nor picture ...but it gave me super woody thinking my nl#5 x tok could possibly turn out similar.

budpatch notes he does have several phenos for play.
i wonder....


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

guwall said:


> Sunshine Daydream - Bodhi Seeds (Day 46)[/SIZE




She is fucking stacking up
Nice as fuck u
lucky SOB!!


----------



## guwall (Aug 6, 2012)

Pure Kush x Uzbekistani HP - Bodhi Seeds (Day 46)


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

guwall said:


> Sunshine Daydream - Bodhi Seeds (Day 46)


mmmmmm frosty bro . good work gud , i have 2 baby ssdd just put in the dirt 2day


----------



## guwall (Aug 6, 2012)

Goji OG - Bodhi Seeds (Day 46)


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was just over @ the forum looking for sick medz.
> 
> found this killer photo of bodhi's afghani x tok.
> 
> ...


Budpatch is part of 303 seeds dude.. Bringing us some new exclusives to TSD! High Country Haze and Grape Ultra!


----------



## guwall (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm right behind you with my goji, Higher Medz


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

guwall said:


> I'm right behind you with my goji, Higher Medz


Whats the prognosis???


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was just over @ the forum looking for sick medz.
> 
> found this killer photo of bodhi's afghani x tok.
> 
> ...


BudPatch Good Dude.
I have collected 10 of 303 so far.
303 Seeds***
Snow Goddess
G6 regs
G6 Fems
G-Funk
Bio Diesel
Ski Patrol
High Country Haze
RTD
A tester I got to do after I get My Bodhi ahead here a bit.
CBD Diesel.
And the others I can't mention.


----------



## guwall (Aug 6, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Whats the prognosis???


HM is the one to ask his is a little further than mine.... so far it has not lived up to the hype but is in no way a disappointment. biggest kush in the garden. I just think its lacking in smell, but like I said give it a few more weeks


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 6, 2012)

guwall said:


> HM is the one to ask his is a little further than mine.... so far it has not lived up to the hype but is in no way a disappointment. biggest kush in the garden. I just think its lacking in smell, but like I said give it a few more weeks


Thanks champo! Well HM how is the goji now?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 6, 2012)

i cant link that thread via this page. odd.

i'll peep the 303 at their spot on weedwatch.
do know they have a NL project running & claim to be bringing back some lost old school smoke.

i'd love to have one super classic strain in the lab. old school super dank. 303s NL looks incredible too.
they prop bodhi in the write up on their (303) website i noticed.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 6, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Ahhhh hippie how go's it dude?? yeh man TSD will be king soon! Definitely need a collectors there.. Ur a Mod make us a section please!


Hi Buck,

I am great man, chillin and smoking bowl.... Stoked about buying glass extractor tube to make some BHO! Will be my first dabs, J.B is gonna ask Scott from RD to give me some pointers and I already got a bunch of pointers from Karma of Karma Genetics and from Crom of Cannobi Genetics... So I can't wait to try that and yes I will be extracting OUTDOORS... I like my fingers and face. lol

Mod's don't have the access to create forums or sub-forums, that is admin level access. I could sticky a thread, but there really wouldn't be a proper section to start it in yet. That is why I made the link to the New Forums Suggestions Thread for folks to see and give feedback on. I suggested a Strain Based Discussion Forum, which would be perfect to start a Collectors Thread in and sticky it. 

And you are right there man, TSD is making BIG moves. Hazeman Seeds will be on TSD soon and Frost Brother are poised to start vending to us by 2013, with some possible surprises in between now and then. Bodhi Seeds might be joining us after things balance out for Bodhi a bit and same deal for BillyGoat from BillyGoat Seeds

Here is a list on who I have already been speaking with and am just waiting to get the Green Light from:

Top Dawg Seeds
Kingdom Organic Seeds
Immortal Flower
MaddFarmer Genetics
Alphakronic Genes
Grand Daddy Genetics

With more getting back to me all of the time. I contacted 32 Breeders last month, so we should be seeing some great variety and selection to choose from.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 6, 2012)

I like the idea of supporting TSD. They have an admin whos a nice guy all of the time.. and one who actually gets back to its members in a prompt manner.
& they have Hippie who seems to go out of his way to be pleasant and informative. Rock solid so far.

Nothing is more annoying than a cocky admin. I am so sick of that and glad we have a new alternative. I wish TSD the best.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i cant link that thread via this page. odd.
> 
> i'll peep the 303 at their spot on weedwatch.
> do know they have a NL project running & claim to be bringing back some lost old school smoke.
> ...


That's what the thread is about. Oh well sorry.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 6, 2012)

Customer Service is absolutely 420% our #1 PRIORITY on TSD, J.B would tell you so himself and I will put money on that. 

As for me I love to help folks, I got into the Online Cannabis Community almost 12 years ago now on Overgrow and I am just trying to give back to the community that gave me so much over those years.

Glad to see folks are enjoying our community and business, we certainly appreciate your patronage and participation in our community. Once we a have an appropriate section for it, I will make a Seed Collectors Thread and Sticky it for folks.

Have a great day and stay up folks.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 6, 2012)

Found 3 male Pandora's Box today. Oh well, soaking some SSSDH, Delahaze, and MKage.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 6, 2012)

I've checked TSD, but i am always leary about ordering from a place I've never done it before. If it has your guys' stamp of approval, I may have to give it a try.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2012)

Still no contact with the big guy on zon! Is anybody in contact with him?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 6, 2012)

I hear he's parasailing in Barbados with all the cash you and KAB send him Hellraizer. lol

jk bro.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Still no contact with the big guy on zon! Is anybody in contact with him?


i got a PM with him on 8/3 about an order. I haven't heard back from my last message.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> i got a PM with him on 8/3 about an order. I haven't heard back from my last message.


Geez im geting itchy to buy shit lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Found 3 male Pandora's Box today. Oh well, soaking some SSSDH, Delahaze, and MKage.


my mkage was a fullblown hermi


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 6, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I've checked TSD, but i am always leary about ordering from a place I've never done it before. If it has your guys' stamp of approval, I may have to give it a try.


totaly legit site nightbird. i bought 2 packs of classics seeds for 90$ and got a whole ten pack of classic seeds of my choice , add jb threw in a free 10 pack of g13Xhaze. 40 seeds for under 100$........ dam fine deal. i dont think i told u guys the funny story about my order from sannies. well i was taking a crap and i saw the post truck drive by, im like "i bet the KFs in my box", only 2 find a pick up slip in my door. i hoped in my car and chased the post truck down so i didt have 2 go by the post office


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Geez im geting itchy to buy shit lol


you seriously need to get some help. Also, I can take your massive seed collection while you're in rehab.

Havnt updated my seeds list in a long time. Most of the new stuff gets instantly vaulted as I already have my next ten packs I want to grow 'non valuted'. Update is from memory, im sure im missing like 20 or so packs...  just dont want to pull them out of the fridge and packing for no reason.


AlphaKronik
Bubba Love
Superbomb
Snowdawg bx
JPR
SinCitykush

Bodhi Seeds
A11
Sunshine Daydream
Tigers Milk
Yo Momma
NL5 x NL5
Lucky Charms
ElfSnack
Clusterfunk
LA PureKush x Uzbek. Hash Plant
A13xA11
GojiOG
Dream Lotus
Super Silver Strawberry Lotus
Love Triangle

Cali Connection
Deadhead OG
LarryOG
BuddhaTahoe
OGiesel
MixPackReg
MixedPackFem

CannaVenture
Jazz Berry Jam
Sin Diesel
JBJ x Stardawg
Blue Magoo x JBJ
Pre98 bubba x Fire OG
Purple Berry
ECSD x Alien

Dankhouse
Alien Fire
Starwberry Alien Kush
Double Barrel OG
BlockheadKush

DNA
L.A. Confidential
CataractKush
Chocolope

Gorilla Grower
E.C.AlienDawg

Gage Green
Pepe La Chem
Flying Hammer
Pepe La Dank
LemonStomper
Leia OG
Candy Drop
Burgandy
Sun Maiden
Bright Moments
NYC HP-13 Bastards
GSOG
GSbx2
MendoSupremo
Mr.Majestic

Hazeman
Madness
Rocky Mountain High
White Gapes
G13bx2
Fugu Kush
G-HighEscaped
Grape13
ElephantStomper


House of Funk
Arctic Fallout
Green Python
Chem Glue
Polar Dawg

Karma Genetics
the White OG
HappyBrother

Kingdom Organic
Iron Cindy
CBR1947
Shish99

Mr Nice
Black Widow
Medicine Man
G13haze
G13skunk

Mosca
c99bx1
Blue Fin
sweettooth

RareDankness
Scotts OG
GTH #1
Karma Bitch
DocsOG
OX

Soma
Reclining Buddha
Buddhas Sister
Somango
Somini

TGA
Ace of Spades
Apollo13bx
SpaceBomb
JTR
Plushberry
Qleaner
Vortex
Qush
Spacedawg
Chernobyl
DairyQueen

TrichomeJungle
Shambala Kush


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> you seriously need to get some help. Also, I can take your massive seed collection while you're in rehab.


Help yes lol my seed list! Hell no


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

wats up HR?is this the seed collectors thread.does this qualify..its for next gro.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> wats up HR?is this the seed collectors thread.does this qualify..its for next gro.



You and your outlaw genetics lol /jealous


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

Sucks how many of you guys hate MrC. When people like me and KaB and HR have never had a problem. I know Hippy what happened with you for the most part. And it sucks. U have always seemed cool from what I have seen. And We have allot of mutual friends. A few of which I know personaly. I guess MrC has had some very bad dealings in the past and he told himself he was going to not try to be popular and not make it all about money and try to make rules and abide by them without a jury. Set a standard on his forum. And I guess that has made some enemy's. But I can't tell you first hand at the end if the day he is good people and good people finish last over here I guess. I do not know why certin people dnt get ansewers from him. I always do. Except for the past week. And HR u know why. But its funny I wonder how Many of your asses are still on cannetics and on ZON buying beans maybe under different names with different IP's so let's stop the bullshit and buy the fuckin beans with the fire and stop all the politics. Ive had my share Of problems with places but they always get sorted. For instance funny TSD isnt Perfect ordered it was impersonal no time frame and no tracking number no shipping options at all. Plus they wraped the breeders packs with masking tape and ruined them trying to get that sticky shit off. Now dnt get me wrong It showed just like my others but didn't like the setup. And if something happend I would not have known it. So Maybe JB or whatever could work on that. So I guess I'm the fuckin enemy around her cause I like MrC. Oh fuckin well.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

HR I PM u on ZON bro. These fuckin guys. Fuck.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Sucks how many of you guys hate MrC. When people like me and KaB and HR have never had a problem. I know Hippy what happened with you for the most part. And it sucks. U have always seemed cool from what I have seen. And We have allot of mutual friends. A few of which I know personaly. I guess MrC has had some very bad dealings in the past and he told himself he was going to not try to be popular and not make it all about money and try to make rules and abide by them without a jury. Set a standard on his forum. And I guess that has made some enemy's. But I can't tell you first hand at the end if the day he is good people and good people finish last over here I guess. I do not know why certin people dnt get ansewers from him. I always do. Except for the past week. And HR u know why. But its funny I wonder how Many of your asses are still on cannetics and on ZON buying beans maybe under different names with different IP's so let's stop the bullshit and buy the fuckin beans with the fire and stop all the politics. Ive had my share Of problems with places but they always get sorted. For instance funny TSD isnt Perfect ordered it was impersonal no time frame and no tracking number no shipping options at all. Plus they wraped the breeders packs with masking tape and ruined them trying to get that sticky shit off. Now dnt get me wrong It showed just like my others but didn't like the setup. And if something happend I would not have known it. So Maybe JB or whatever could work on that. So I guess I'm the fuckin enemy around her cause I like MrC. Oh fuckin well.


Im right there with yah! I respect big c and hope to fuck im not black listed! Cuz i drop some coin up in the zon.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 6, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> you seriously need to get some help. Also, I can take your massive seed collection while you're in rehab.
> 
> Havnt updated my seeds list in a long time. Most of the new stuff gets instantly vaulted as I already have my next ten packs I want to grow 'non valuted'. Update is from memory, im sure im missing like 20 or so packs...  just dont want to pull them out of the fridge and packing for no reason.
> 
> ...



Damn........


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 6, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Sucks how many of you guys hate MrC. When people like me and KaB and HR have never had a problem. I know Hippy what happened with you for the most part. And it sucks. U have always seemed cool from what I have seen. And We have allot of mutual friends. A few of which I know personaly. I guess MrC has had some very bad dealings in the past and he told himself he was going to not try to be popular and not make it all about money and try to make rules and abide by them without a jury. Set a standard on his forum. And I guess that has made some enemy's. But I can't tell you first hand at the end if the day he is good people and good people finish last over here I guess. I do not know why certin people dnt get ansewers from him. I always do. Except for the past week. And HR u know why. But its funny I wonder how Many of your asses are still on cannetics and on ZON buying beans maybe under different names with different IP's so let's stop the bullshit and buy the fuckin beans with the fire and stop all the politics. Ive had my share Of problems with places but they always get sorted. For instance funny TSD isnt Perfect ordered it was impersonal no time frame and no tracking number no shipping options at all. Plus they wraped the breeders packs with masking tape and ruined them trying to get that sticky shit off. Now dnt get me wrong It showed just like my others but didn't like the setup. And if something happend I would not have known it. So Maybe JB or whatever could work on that. So I guess I'm the fuckin enemy around her cause I like MrC. Oh fuckin well.


from what i hear hes a busy man, and i for one have always been impressed with how he runs his site 

MrC rocks


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> you seriously need to get some help. Also, I can take your massive seed collection while you're in rehab.
> 
> Havnt updated my seeds list in a long time. Most of the new stuff gets instantly vaulted as I already have my next ten packs I want to grow 'non valuted'. Update is from memory, im sure im missing like 20 or so packs...  just dont want to pull them out of the fridge and packing for no reason.
> 
> ...


Fuckin nice bro. Like ur taste. How many if those did u get off ZON?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 6, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> from what i hear hes a busy man, and i for one have always been impressed with how he runs his site
> 
> MrC rocks


Right on bro... No jenks running around over there.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 7, 2012)

Hazeman, "white gapes" lol.


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 7, 2012)

i fogot about like 15packs from ZON too. I spent thousands there.... MrC is cool. and funny cause I don't post at all there (should start) but he always hits me back super fast. even when some of you have problems, Ill get PM back...kinda odd, but works for me.

Sure Fire
All of em! x2 each.

TCVG-
Midnight Rendouves 
79 skunk D x Gorilla Grape
79 skunk M x Gorilla Grape
Call Girl
Shit on Stick
Asshat
09fuck up freebies
Homewrecker v1

Immortal Flower- all of em.

I need some help too.....but i accept my life as an addict and deal with it. Plus, growing mad variety is how I grow. Ill keep a mom or two, and run strains a few times to get full potential out of them, but i love the variety of cannabis and cant get enough of tasting and smoking everything that I can.


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 7, 2012)

abe supercro said:


> Hazeman, "white gapes" lol.


sounds like a TCVG name. lol. oops. Im never going to fix my typo, Ill just rename it to white gapes when friends ask


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> i fogot about like 15packs from ZON too. I spent thousands there.... MrC is cool. and funny cause I don't post at all there (should start) but he always hits me back super fast. even when some of you have problems, Ill get PM back...kinda odd, but works for me.
> 
> Sure Fire
> All of em! x2 each.
> ...


ok im out of the loop for sure but what is this zon thing?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> ok im out of the loop for sure but what is this zon thing?


Hahaha lol so behind the times!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hahaha lol so behind the times!


LMAO even i know about the zon, but now i want 2 get involved wit cannetics now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> LMAO even i know about the zon, but now i want 2 get involved wit cannetics


Good luck getting into netics


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good luck getting into netics


its that hard hu?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> its that hard hu?


Its on lock down no new invites! Its a real tight crew over there


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> i fogot about like 15packs from ZON too. I spent thousands there.... MrC is cool. and funny cause I don't post at all there (should start) but he always hits me back super fast. even when some of you have problems, Ill get PM back...kinda odd, but works for me.
> 
> Sure Fire
> All of em! x2 each.
> ...


Ya same here. Just never had a problem ever. Dnt get it. Guess I was just nice and patent like for instance I didn't pm over every little thing. If there was a big drop I didn't bother him for days later. Even If I bought out an auction. By the way HR again great grab on that BlueOG IS u guna run them maybe an F2?? JK

I've always had my own biz so I always looked at him like that treated how I as a biz owner would want to be treated and its worked out for me.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its on lock down no new invites! Its a real tight crew over there


closed community, it would be nice but i think you ahve to know people personally and have a good history, no outburst or baiting of sorts


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its on lock down no new invites! Its a real tight crew over there


i may get a real camera this winter and start doing full grow logs with nice high times quality photos and try 2 get testing. i saw that ggg says to testers they cant give away cuts untill 3 months after the drop the seeds, lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i may get a real camera this winter and start doing full grow logs with nice high times quality photos and try 2 get testing. i saw that ggg says to testers they cant give away cuts untill 3 months after the drop the seeds, lol


Its a honor system when it comes to testing! I for one would never pass out before deadlines. Sounds like you got
a good plan 400 so keep it clean and green and you will go far!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its a honor system when it comes to testing! I for one would never pass out before deadlines. Sounds like you got
> a good plan 400 so keep it clean and green and you will go far!


agreed, no reason to give out there hard work , im so happy to be testing for GGG


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 7, 2012)

heres a link and update to my new run on RIU
*[h=2]The White x Joeseph OG , White Fire x GS OG[/h]*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/546948-ggg-test-grow-white-x.html


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its a honor system when it comes to testing! I for one would never pass out before deadlines. Sounds like you got
> a good plan 400 so keep it clean and green and you will go far!


i would never give out cuts unless it was cool, i would think this would be more a problem with testers in cali selling cuts 2 the clubs. on a side note nothing is better then smoking ur own, and i have changed my mind and have also got another 1kballast, so ill be running an 8x8 flowering room with 2k hps air cooled hoods. first run with the 2k is 11 clones and 10 seedplants.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

Not quite the list you all have but hey its a work in progress and besides I'm no breeder and only do this for personal medicine i.e. ptsd, bulging discs, fractured tibias from all the BS running on the pavement in boots in the military, and jacked knees.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Sucks how many of you guys hate MrC. When people like me and KaB and HR have never had a problem. I know Hippy what happened with you for the most part. And it sucks. U have always seemed cool from what I have seen. And We have allot of mutual friends. A few of which I know personaly. I guess MrC has had some very bad dealings in the past and he told himself he was going to not try to be popular and not make it all about money and try to make rules and abide by them without a jury. Set a standard on his forum. And I guess that has made some enemy's. But I can't tell you first hand at the end if the day he is good people and good people finish last over here I guess. I do not know why certin people dnt get ansewers from him. I always do. Except for the past week. And HR u know why. But its funny I wonder how Many of your asses are still on cannetics and on ZON buying beans maybe under different names with different IP's so let's stop the bullshit and buy the fuckin beans with the fire and stop all the politics. Ive had my share Of problems with places but they always get sorted. For instance funny TSD isnt Perfect ordered it was impersonal no time frame and no tracking number no shipping options at all. Plus they wraped the breeders packs with masking tape and ruined them trying to get that sticky shit off. Now dnt get me wrong It showed just like my others but didn't like the setup. And if something happend I would not have known it. So Maybe JB or whatever could work on that. So I guess I'm the fuckin enemy around her cause I like MrC. Oh fuckin well.


I will not give an opinion on Cannazon, however...

*The Seed Depot* has a forum ( http://forum.theseeddepot.com/forumdisplay.php?105-Seed-Finder-Forum ), the *SOUL* purpose of which is to discuss the competition and their deals, so that we can try to *BEAT* those deals or at least inform our community where the best deal *CAN* be found. We actively *REFUSE* to censor *ANY* mention of the competing distributors and/or Breeders, Seed Companies and/or Strains NOT listed on The Seed Depot. The Seed Depot offers working *Credit/Debit Card* Payment Option as well as *BitCoin*, *Money Orders* and *Cash*. For Mobile Customers, we have a *QR Code* For our BitCoin here - http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?703-BitCoin-Payment-Option-Now-Available!&p=4437&viewfull=1#post4437

In my opinion *THESE* are standards to be set.

And Just a FYI:

You *can* get Tracking Information for you Orders on The Seed Depot. 

The Seed Depot *does* give a time frame:

Once an order is placed, it will be processed within *3* Business Days. Depending on your location, you can expect to receive your order within *10-15* Business Days. If you are in the U.K, it will be *1-3* Business Days.

Feel free to read our *MANY* Customer Reviews, we are *EXTREMELY* personal in our Customer Service.

Regarding Packaging:

We may not have *fancy* shipping options like some folks, but you will get you order in *discrete packaging* and *intact*. And yes if you are *rough* when unwrapping the packaging you *may* rip the Plastic Bag(s) that *some* Breeders use for packaging, so take *caution* when unwrapping. 

And if ever should a legitimate problem occur with your order(s), please contact *J.B* or Myself (*Hippie420*) via PM on TSD and rest assured that it *WILL* be made right. 

Peace, 
Hippie


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

this operation is up in smoke man, lol id say they look good, any input?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> View attachment 2285056
> 
> Not quite the list you all have but hey its a work in progress and besides I'm no breeder and only do this for personal medicine i.e. ptsd, bulging discs, fractured tibias from all the BS running on the pavement in boots in the military, and jacked knees.


I can relate to that 10+ years in the infantry and a few deployments have distroyed me! But wouldnt change a thing


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Man i wish we could meet and have your dumbass say that to my face ya fucking douchebag......
> Want to talk about a fuckin' beat down.....


come on old man wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight. be carful who your fucking with you just might regret it and leave with no teeth if you have any!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I will not give an opinion on Cannazon, however...
> 
> *The Seed Depot* has a forum ( http://forum.theseeddepot.com/forumdisplay.php?105-Seed-Finder-Forum ), the *SOUL* purpose of which is to discuss the competition and their deals, so that we can try to *BEAT* those deals or at least inform our community where the best deal *CAN* be found. We actively *REFUSE* to censor *ANY* mention of the competing distributors and/or Breeders, Seed Companies and/or Strains NOT listed on The Seed Depot. The Seed Depot offers working *Credit/Debit Card* Payment Option as well as *BitCoin*, *Money Orders* and *Cash*. For Mobile Customers, we have a *QR Code* For our BitCoin here - http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?703-BitCoin-Payment-Option-Now-Available!&p=4437&viewfull=1#post4437
> 
> ...


Been trying to get time to reg over there but with this family drama and me running around! Just eating up my time 
will make it there asap


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Thanks champo! Well HM how is the goji now?


cut my first Goji yesterday, which i like the best of all 5
think itsthe Goji pheno, would like to find out from Bodi himself
i def have one of the strawberry phenos and the rest mixed, but the smells do come on kinda late

QUALITY OVER QUANTITY with this strain
View attachment 2285141


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> cut my first Goji yesterday, which i like the best of all 5
> think itsthe Goji pheno, would like to find out from Bodi himself
> i def have one of the strawberry phenos and the rest mixed, but the smells do come on kinda late
> 
> ...


Looks like a plant to grow for personal stash! Looks the dank higher!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like a plant to grow for personal stash! Looks the dank higher!



that's for shit sure!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

I got the goji finally order showed up from the tude! 30days on that one lol 

Hey higher anybody ever speak up as to help you with your ordering issues?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got the goji finally order showed up from the tude! 30days on that one lol
> 
> Hey higher anybody ever speak up as to help you with your ordering issues?



yes i got a few offers from regulars here
gonna try an order this week


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yes i got a few offers from regulars here
> gonna try an order this week


Sweet bro hope it works out!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

smoking on my first GDP spliff now...this shit is serious
prob shoulda smoked this before going to sleep and not after getting up

yesterday i cut 9 plants, like 15 hours
slept for 5 hours, ready to go again!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

Gdp yum!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

yo hazeman seeds are all in stock on the tude now i just copped some grape 13 and elephant stomper. White Grapes and Fugu Kush is available as well


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

Temple @ 66 days


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

Sour Amnesia


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> cut my first Goji yesterday, which i like the best of all 5
> think itsthe Goji pheno, would like to find out from Bodi himself
> i def have one of the strawberry phenos and the rest mixed, but the smells do come on kinda late
> 
> ...


FUARRRKIN HELLL! Nice man! thank you i now have something to look forward too that looks stellar!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I hear he's parasailing in Barbados with all the cash you and KAB send him Hellraizer. lol
> 
> jk bro.


ha.

i heard the location is malaysia ...invloves underage boys ...and a tub of crisco. 

who needs seeds & worry about your order with so much fun to be had?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

^^deeper... deeper... deeper^^ (high school football cheer)


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

oops.....if his brownie story is real....i would fuckin kill whoever gave it to me before i entered the fuckin olympics lol.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/olympics-fourth-place-medal/american-judoka-nick-delpopolo-thrown-olympics-testing-positive-134606296--oly.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

ouch.

as we all know marijuana is a performance enhancing drug ... With using it a person can achieve things such as.... coming in last, in a marathon... against all dead people.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

lol.

the most decorated olympian of all time is a bit of a pot head...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

ROTFL

you think there is a link....?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

lmao most definitely a link, marijuana is the key to all Phelps success, more athletes should jump on that wagon.

but in all seriousness, it would calm their nerves, that has to help a lot when competing on the highest level like they do.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL, I here you brotha! 


I'd "think" myself crazy if I was smoking be4 the O games.... Way to much of a thinking mans drug for me...


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

not me, i'd have to smoke before the games or i'd end up shittin myself or something from freaking out lol...never liked public speaking or being the center of attention...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

BLAAHHAH!!! total opposite, if I smoked before... then I'd freak... 

like the person that made this video 

[video=youtube;uAm-kbzT7xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAm-kbzT7xw[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

lol holy shit....people come up with some crazy shit...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 7, 2012)

I hate to be the bringer of bad news but the reason the big fella is not around much on CZ lately, is his mother recently passed away. He's takin time out to grieve atm and anybody who has lost a parent will know the pain & heartbreak all too well. He'll be back soon and get everything sorted out thats outstanding on CZ.

Paitience & understanding go a long way.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I hate to be the bringer of bad news but the reason the big fella is not around much on CZ lately, is his mother recently passed away. He's takin time out to grieve atm and anybody who has lost a parent will know the pain & heartbreak all too well. He'll be back soon and get everything sorted out thats outstanding on CZ.
> 
> Paitience & understanding go a long way.


thanks for the info skunk.

very sad indeed. my condolences go out to Mr C and his family.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't know if you all got the word on my post about hazemans seeds being back in stock, I bought some grape 13 and elephant stomper. I know a few of you like the fugu kush and white grapes so get on it before it is gone. Just trying to spread the word so please no negative comments you know that saying treat others as you would like to be treated.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks for the info skunk.
> 
> very sad indeed. my condolences go out to Mr C and his family.


thats sad to hear even if i didn't know the fellow. I hope he is doing well and bounces back from it in a positive way!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I LOVE sharksbreath!
> Greatnwhiteshark x lambsbreath Jamaican from DNA.
> 
> Got a 3 ft tall one outdoor an I can't wait!!!!!!


I bought some double white (great white shark x white widow) from sweet seeds on the tude. Thought maybe you would like it if you like the cross you posted.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

First I won't comment about you and cannazon either it is not my bisness nore do I personaly care. It does not persuade my opinion if you know your very nice and personable.

Second I know how to peel tape. I appreciate your delicate way of saying that I must be stupid I kind of take offence to this because I took the upmost caution it was an error on TSD part and it was worth mentioning just
Like I know people do not like the TUD puts those little stickers on the Packs to keep track of there order I guess. But let me make myself clear this would not deter me from Ordering. 

Third with TSD automated system didn't offer me any tracking. I guess I needed to email JB or whatever but at the time I did not know that and did not get tracking nore did I have the option WITH the automated system to add it.

Forth I never said anything about Stealth. For instance I do not think ZON is very stealth. The best I've seen to date was Canna Collective DJ fuckin did a bad ass job!! Again got my order at the end if the day that is what matters.

Lastly I'm not here to protect MrC he is a man that can defend himself. Nor am I here to bash TSD they got FIRE!!

All I ment to do is prove a point. No place is perfect and is going to make all of its customers happy ALL of the time. I will Be buying seeds with an addiction. From ware ever I see fit. If I have problem and get ripped off now that's a different story and that hasn't happened yet. Knock on wood. Appreciate your time Hippy and I appreciate your conviction towards your endevours and we can do this all day but the truth is this is not the place to do it. And I do apologies If I've personaly offended you for giving details of my first personal experiance with TSD. That wasn't not my intestion with this discussion.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks for the info skunk.
> 
> very sad indeed. my condolences go out to Mr C and his family.


Thank you Skunk! I did not want to say it. Because it isn't my place to take PERSONALY about someone.
But I guess I'm a DB for having morals and was raised right.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

Now is it possible to ask a legit question. If I'm using an IPhone and can't get TT and want to upload pics how would one go about doing this around here?
What just upload to photo bucket and link? Which sucks cause then I use my Cannon take pics
upload to my laptop transferred the pics to my phone and then upload to photobucket then link it here. You can see why I havnt posted pics here. I'm stoned all the time and lazy after gardening. If anyone has a better way I sure would Love to here it.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Now is it possible to ask a legit question. If I'm using an IPhone and can't get TT and want to upload pics how would one go about doing this around here?
> What just upload to photo bucket and link? Which sucks cause then I use my Cannon take pics
> upload to my laptop transferred the pics to my phone and then upload to photobucket then link it here. You can see why I havnt posted pics here. I'm stoned all the time and lazy after gardening. If anyone has a better way I sure would Love to here it.


Just take a pic with you digital camera download the pic to you computer, email it to yourself check your email on your phone and save it to your iphone camera. thats what i do anyway and its easy as pie.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

look what i found hiding in a jar in a closet, it smells amazing after curing accidentally for six months. Kannabia seeds: BCN Diesel.


----------



## YoungStoner123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Alright well, dispite the fight the last couple post have added to this artical, I wanted to ask around and see if anyones ever grownor tried purple cinderella 99? I ordered seeds from "Highgrade seeds" and i have heard really good reviews on their site and wanted to see if anyone has had any luck?


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 7, 2012)

HGS was one pf the first companies I ever ordered from. Never got around to their Purple Cindy, but I grew Black Queen and it was dank. Smelled like paint thinner and chemicals, pretty heady high, and nice purp sativa nugs. I also grew the Electric Fruit Punch which had a lot of pheno variation, but there was a keeper that smelled like fruit loops. I would order the efp again just for the taste.

Their Kona Gold looks nice also, it's a Hawaiian landrace if I remember correctly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Surprised u would grow anything with black in it the way you talk.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 7, 2012)

wbw im fucking with one person in toke n talk, Kaendar because he says some outlandish shit.

don't take it as I mean that shit seriously, because I don't.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Dude I don't know I'm not black those who know me know that but the posts I've seen from you really arent jokes. They seem more like "let's pick on him and make fun of him". Then you bring up dead black people joking abou it. I really didn't see nothing funny about that.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 7, 2012)

Not at all. Not sure how much you were following the threads, but I had some more in depth conversations with him and no matter what statistics, historical data, or anything else he will disregard and then pull information off of wikipedia or religious fundamentalist websites as his refutation. I grew tired of trying to have a logical conversation so instead I posted those pics and said some disparaging things, which I can understand that not everyone will find amusing. It's no different than people making jokes about the Aurora shooting, I don't find them funny so I ignore it. If you see the threads from the beginning, and they are long like 50+ pages in a few days, you can see he feeds into this shit and doesn't have a problem dishing it back.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

It's just sad man.. I love all colors I have no problems with any race. I have Italians in my family as well as African Americans I love em all and I would never disrespect them like how I've seen u post on the interenet. If it was a joke it was not funny at all and seems like it was only funny to the people who were being racist in that thread.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 7, 2012)

I saw one post from you in the should Kaendar be banned thread and I said it was all in good fun. You don't see it that way and looking back I probably crossed a few red lines.


A couple of the threads had to do with people's rights, and Kaendar is definatley not a supporter of equal rights. Seeing that picture now I can't really find the humor in it I did when I first posted it. And since we don't know eachother, I see why you think I'm a racist. I can stereotype sometimes, but only for people who play into them and Kaendar is one of them. I could lay the old lines of how I'm not racist, I have lots of black friends, my best friend was Peruvian, I'd get my ass kicked for saying those things, blah blah but you've already made up your opinion. What you're seeing and posting here is the tail end of conversations that have been going on for some time when I lost my patience and my cool.

I have no desire to argue these points with you, I'm not denying I posted any discriminatory stuff or if it was right. I did it, it's there now, and I won't bring it here. I'll think twice in the future, shit happens.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

So most of Tga new strains have reported hermies except for timewreck and spacedawg.. Qush,aos and plush all have more hermies in it then a gay bar


----------



## YoungStoner123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks thechoose, what was your female to male ratio?


----------



## YoungStoner123 (Aug 7, 2012)

By the way guys, this is a weed forum...quit bitching at each other


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 7, 2012)

From the Black Queen I can't remember, it was years ago. The only pheno that stands out in my head is the paint thinner one. 

From EFP I got 5 females all with a lot of variation. One was short and had a strong citrus smell. One was tall and lanky, it self topped and grew some deep purple nugs but had zero smell or taste. One had some purple, with a light fruit smell. Can't recall the fourth. The fifth was the keeper, it's the one documented by an aussie grower on the hgs forums. It grows looking like a Christmas tree with good branching and a solid single cola. Most of the phenos had a 50/50 head/body high except for the short citrus plant which was all body. The taste was where it's at though, every time you open a jar it will be like opening a new box of fruit loops. And it's sticky as fuck


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So most of Tga new strains have reported hermies except for timewreck and spacedawg.. Qush,aos and plush all have more hermies in it then a gay bar


that blows I have 10 plushberry beans!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not saying they all will hermie but the trait seems common so watch out when growing them.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not saying they all will hermie but the trait seems common so watch out when growing them.


 that hermi trait must lay in his male if its in most of his crosses


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So most of Tga new strains have reported hermies except for timewreck and spacedawg.. Qush,aos and plush all have more hermies in it then a gay bar


Dude, I am about to finnish a 5 pack of Plush, not one herm! 1 male, 4 females, 0 herms And 2 awesome keeper phenos, very nice. So idk man...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> that hermi trait must lay in his male if its in most of his crosses


I'm thinking the same thing with space dude



Bucket head said:


> Dude, I am about to finnish a 5 pack of Plush, not one herm! 1 male, 4 females, 0 herms And 2 awesome keeper phenos, very nice. So idk man...


I'm not saying everyone's will hermie but a lot of hermies have already been reported.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not saying they all will hermie but the trait seems common so watch out when growing them.


will do for sure. I read an interview with him and he said he went through painful extensive processes with his breeding so i would expect better but then again i haven't ran any of his gear yet im trying to get my older beans going before they are no longer viable.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> that hermi trait must lay in his male if its in most of his crosses


I really doubt that... Sub's breeding male: "The dude", Is quite the stud and is legit. Idk maybe some of the newer females are the issue. Or just bad growers with shitty set-ups. Sub's stuff is good, but pheno hunting is a must with all that f1 gear. Either way, that space queen male is a champ.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Dude, I am about to finnish a 5 pack of Plush, not one herm! 1 male, 4 females, 0 herms And 2 awesome keeper phenos, very nice. So idk man...


5 seeds is not really a large enough population 2 say that every seed from that clutch is hermi proof.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm thinking the same thing with space dude
> 
> 
> I'm not saying everyone's will hermie but a lot of hermies have already been reported.


thats good to hear bucket head!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

I read an article today talking about hermi's and it talked about the industry making female only plants and that is what is causing the problem and in the future it will be worse. I wish I still had the article I would post a link to it. It also said you should only buy regulars to avoid that problem.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I really doubt that... Sub's breeding male: "The dude", Is quite the stud and is legit. Idk maybe some of the newer females are the issue. Or just bad growers with shitty set-ups. Sub's stuff is good, but pheno hunting is a must with all that f1 gear. Either way, that space queen male is a champ.


It has to be the male because Alot of subs shit hermies and they are all made with the space dude. If you are trying to blame the growers then lol.. Because some of these growers never seen hermies until Tga.. So I doubt it's every growers fault



400wattsallday said:


> 5 seeds is not really a large enough population 2 say that every seed from that clutch is hermi proof.


I re read and was about to say the same. Try 30 like sketchy


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> 5 seeds is not really a large enough population 2 say that every seed from that clutch is hermi proof.




Wasn't implying that. Really, I think alot of these herms people always complain about are grower error and sloppy set-ups. You'd be amazed how many people dont understand the basics of maintaining healthy plants and medium. Not saying that certain breeders dont pedal junk, just saying, going to the garden store and dropping G stacks on gear/seeds doesn't make you a good grower. I've met people who have alot invested and not the slightest idea of how to get things done. I suspect peeps like that get herms more often. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I read an article today talking about hermi's and it talked about the industry making female only plants and that is what is causing the problem and in the future it will be worse. I wish I still had the article I would post a link to it. It also you should only buy regulars to avoid that problem.


This is quite true! The gene pool is being watered down/corrupted over time. Its all the faggy d-bag wanna-be gangsta types feminizing and selfing all kinds of genes to try and copy they're favorite line from a lil' wayne song. Or at least that's who they're marketing too!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Wasn't implying that. Really, I think alot of these herms people always complain about are grower error and sloppy set-ups. You'd be amazed how many people dont understand the basics of maintaining healthy plants and medium. Not saying that certain breeders dont pedal junk, just saying, going to the garden store and dropping G stacks on gear/seeds doesn't make you a good grower. I've meet people who have alot invested and not the slightest idea of how to get things done. I suspect peeps like that get herms more often. Just my 2 cents


im a good grower, and i dont stress my ganja plants. ok. when i get a hemi its just genetic. dinafemog=hermi/or male, mkage=hermi, dinafem hazeauto=hermi(sterile) i would say that dinafem is crap gear


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Most of the people I've seen getting hermies already have thier wht dialed in. So I doubt it's grower era when they done did multi strains and multi harvests until bringing in Tga gear.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It has to be the male because Alot of subs shit hermies and they are all made with the space dude. If you are trying to blame the growers then lol.. Because some of these growers never seen hermies until Tga.. So I doubt it's every growers fault
> 
> I re read and was about to say the same. Try 30 like sketchy





Once again, I never said 5 was any kind of large pool or representation of anything. All im saying is My PB's are awesome! I heard alot of negative feedback from people saying every pack will herm etc etc. So, im simply saying that while my lot is small, its totally problem free. Luck? Idk man, but im happy.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

im thinking about cracking 2 thseeds dark star and 2 chemXalphaD


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> im a good grower, and i dont stress my ganja plants. ok. when i get a hemi its just genetic. dinafemog=hermi/or male, mkage=hermi, dinafem hazeauto=hermi(sterile) i would say that dinafem is crap gear


right on man, I hear ya. Not saying you dont know ur shit, but it blows my mind how many people dont. And yes, those you listed are junk, no surprise there. lol


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> i fogot about like 15packs from ZON too. I spent thousands there.... MrC is cool. and funny cause I don't post at all there (should start) but he always hits me back super fast. even when some of you have problems, Ill get PM back...kinda odd, but works for me.
> 
> Sure Fire
> All of em! x2 each.
> ...


Nice bro Rock and Roll!


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Most of the people I've seen getting hermies already have thier wht dialed in. So I doubt it's grower era when they done did multi strains and multi harvests until bringing in Tga gear.


Right, cause people like me and you actually know people who know the deal. Go to the "noob" sections of this forum and tell me what you see. lols


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Once again, I never said 5 was any kind of large pool or representation of anything. All im saying is My PB's are awesome! I heard alot of negative feedback from people saying every pack will herm etc etc. So, im simply saying that while my lot is small, its totally problem free. Luck? Idk man, but im happy.


and im not saying its not good bud, i was just saying with out growing out 100 seeds its hard 2 say. but ya sub is the man, im just final getting 2 try some tga


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 7, 2012)

my plushberries were great too, plush will always be in my garden. only had hermies on my males, i think its up to 3 hermie males now. i've popped 14 plush beans to date.

but i agree with wyte, need a much bigger sample group before you can say for sure hermie traits or not...i'd say at least 50, probably more like 100 though would be ideal.

either way, even if 8 out of 10 plushberries hermied for everyone, i'd still be growing it....i love it.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

here is the article about herms: http://themidwestcultivator.com/marijuana-news-editorial/10-2011/the-corruption-of-cannabis-through-feminized-seeds


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> my plushberries were great too, plush will always be in my garden. only had hermies on my males, i think its up to 3 hermie males now. i've popped 14 plush beans to date.
> 
> but i agree with wyte, need a much bigger sample group before you can say for sure hermie traits or not...i'd say at least 50, probably more like 100 though would be ideal.
> 
> either way, even if 8 out of 10 plushberries hermied for everyone, i'd still be growing it....i love it.


and this is y hermi genetics make it in 2 crosses, some hermi shit is the best weed. also crossing with clone only plants, that cut may have dormant hermi genes it will pass on 2 the f1 generation.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Right, cause people like me and you actually know people who know the deal. Go to the "noob" sections of this forum and tell me what you see. lols


cfl shoebox grows and dinafem or bag seed runs

do i win


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Right, cause people like me and you actually know people who know the deal. Go to the "noob" sections of this forum and tell me what you see. lols


i see some dumb questions over that way.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cfl shoebox grows and dinafem or bag seed runs
> 
> do i win


haha Yes!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 7, 2012)

I hear Nevile is currently moving to Spain.
His new company is going to kick ass!!!

Thanks to all who helped get him there with seed purchases.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 7, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I hear Nevile is currently moving to Spain.
> His new company is going to kick ass!!!
> 
> Thanks to all who helped get him there with seed purchases.


Nice. Got a link?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Nice. Got a link?


i would run some of his gear for sure, the mans a legend


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I can relate to that 10+ years in the infantry and a few deployments have distroyed me! But wouldnt change a thing


Lol me too brother, "Semper Whimper" should be the motto.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Lol me too brother, "Semper Whimper" should be the motto.


I wasn't in the infantry but I was in CSAR (combat search and rescue), I was a SERE instructor not a pararescuemen aka PJ, with 3 deployments under my belt and I'm all jacked up but I get to reap the benefits of 60% disability.

any of you two go to iraq or afghanistan? I went to both and was in for so long I even went to operation northern watch in turkey.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

hmmm... i read that article jenks posted... & peeped some tga comments.

even reg seeds have the hermi gene as recessive... it cant be "breed" out... its always there.
what your breeding is the plant NOT being able to turn on that gene, or to be resistant to the stress that turns it on, etc.

you're breed to diminish environmental stress as the trigger for hermi-ism. fem seeds, made from modern techniques, cant be more prone to hermi expression than regs cause the hermi gene is still recessive in fem beans.

lots of fem beans being sold... so where's this large # of hermis & accompanying complaints? 

plus its a product for which there is a demand. dont been makers have the right to offer a product people want? you mean im gonna be forced to sex plants cause canna-hippies think its more natural , or way funnier, its better for cannabis? one thing in this seed game, one bad run & fuckers will talk shmack on your ass. like mentioned, a sample of 10 isnt a real sample at all ! more like 50 or 100 would give a better clue... but who can do that shit?

dude's article explains nothing (other than how hard it is to find a good male) cause its zero fact fueled stoner opinion. & popular opinion about fem beans makes me laugh too. 

subcool & these canna hippies can say what they want about fems, most of the complaints & criticism are simply not true. my plush cut, made w/ space fag (aka "the dude" with a clit) , was nanner city! worst i ever saw period. couldn't even pick them all off. be impossible. & one thing i HATE is shit (pollen , PM) on my gear. 

what set off plush dicks? cutting back light one hour? hilarious. maybe some more work on that line other than F1 & subby could have stabilized plushberry & made it a true winner. shit, i love the taste & the high is pleasant... but its no super dank.

im not gonna say subby aint worth a run cause i been at his gear a while now... still havent found a winner... even shit i get sent to try fails to impress either myself or even worse my clients.

just sayin , fem gear rocks. not everybody can sex plants or even cares to make seed. & if a plant S1s (for real , not induced) whats the issue there?

wish i could just get clones like farmers in med legal places.

and, for sure, i love those reg beans too. i see no difference other than convenience.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

Sexings not a big deal gud, and its something ever grower should be able 2 do.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

any of you two go to iraq or afghanistan? I went to both and was in for so long I even went to operation northern watch in turkey.[/QUOTE]

Been to turkey, japan twice mongolia iraq, afghan and kuwait had enough sun and heat to last a lifetime!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I will not give an opinion on Cannazon, however...
> 
> *The Seed Depot* has a forum ( http://forum.theseeddepot.com/forumdisplay.php?105-Seed-Finder-Forum ), the *SOUL* purpose of which is to discuss the competition and their deals, so that we can try to *BEAT* those deals or at least inform our community where the best deal *CAN* be found. We actively *REFUSE* to censor *ANY* mention of the competing distributors and/or Breeders, Seed Companies and/or Strains NOT listed on The Seed Depot. The Seed Depot offers working *Credit/Debit Card* Payment Option as well as *BitCoin*, *Money Orders* and *Cash*. For Mobile Customers, we have a *QR Code* For our BitCoin here - http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?703-BitCoin-Payment-Option-Now-Available!&p=4437&viewfull=1#post4437
> 
> ...



Hey hippie the seed depot links have got to go its forum rules


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 7, 2012)

Neviles site an forum are under construction 
when it's up I'll put a link up for all..


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> any of you two go to iraq or afghanistan? I went to both and was in for so long I even went to operation northern watch in turkey.


Been to turkey, japan twice mongolia iraq, afghan and kuwait had enough sun and heat to last a lifetime![/QUOTE]

No doubt, the sandbox is not for me, at least you got to go to japan, I went to korea for a year and then after that i had one year left and spent it at shitty fort bragg. Nice to know there are other veterans on this forum.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just got a notice from my post office to collect my last order with tude. and it has it as checked by customs

gsbx2
bay 11
black triangle
sour power
all in a dvd case with 2 tshirts

finally have some GGG in the vault. celebration time!!!

[video=youtube;nfokTvgXLF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfokTvgXLF0[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just got a notice from my post office to collect my last order with tude. and it has it as checked by customs
> 
> gsbx2
> ...


Looking good higher let the dank begin!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> It has to be the male because Alot of subs shit hermies and they are all made with the space dude. If you are trying to blame the growers then lol.. Because some of these growers never seen hermies until Tga.. So I doubt it's every growers fault
> 
> I re read and was about to say the same. Try 30 like sketchy



yea man I still kick myself for not picking up "pineapple express" beans instead of the 3 packs of plush and a entire summer of pheno hunting. At least I know there is a Berry Blast pheno in that PE with no hermie action 


in the end (MY) plushberry were notta! Weak fucking strain,smell was Okay At best... nothing like the BCS pheno's I was chasing for. And I do mean "NOTHING" it's more of a slightly sweet pine?!? gross! and no thank you lol ! not the Cherry/Berry/Candy smell that shit was amazing (to smell)... All the rest were very nice to look at. but, NOT EVEN CLOSE to the Barney Purple at week 3 pheno I tossed from the first batch of 10 beans I ran at the beginning of spring.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> yea man I still kick myself for not picking up "pineapple express" beans instead of the 3 packs of plush and a entire summer of pheno hunting. At least I know there is a Berry Blast pheno in that PE with no hermie action
> 
> 
> in the end (MY) plushberry were notta! Weak fucking strain,smell was Okay At best... nothing like the BCS pheno's I was chasing for. And I do mean "NOTHING" it's more of a slightly sweet pine?!? gross! and no thank you lol ! not the Cherry/Berry/Candy smell that shit was amazing (to smell)... All the rest were very nice to look at. but, NOT EVEN CLOSE to the Barney Purple at week 3 pheno I tossed from the first batch of 10 beans I ran at the beginning of spring.


Sucks sketchy but mine were junk to! So was the agent orange plus aos was less that potent


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just got a notice from my post office to collect my last order with tude. and it has it as checked by customs
> 
> gsbx2
> ...


Great news HM. That was a good package to not lose! I'm happy for you. I bet those seeds are more valuable to you now. Awesome song too. I just sparked up some temple with 2 weeks cure and listened to it. That herb always makes me feel irie. Good for listening to music too.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey hellraizer30 I just bought some superthrive and saw you had commented on a post about it. what do you think of it and what do you think of using with an RDWC system? It got great reviews and it was cheap for 4oz so i thought I would give it a try.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Hey hellraizer30 I just bought some superthrive and saw you had commented on a post about it. what do you think of it and what do you think of using with an RDWC system? It got great reviews and it was cheap for 4oz so i thought I would give it a try.


Dont use it in hydro it will funk up your res, in soil yes great stuff and in a foiler feeding. 
If you got more question on hydro just hit the link bellow to my thread.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dont use it in hydro it will funk up your res, in soil yes great stuff and in a foiler feeding.
> If you got more question on hydro just hit the link bellow to my thread.


i love superthrive. only nutrient i can get locally too.

in my homemade aero cloner all i use is r/o and superthrive, and roots in 5-7 days


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dont use it in hydro it will funk up your res, in soil yes great stuff and in a foiler feeding.
> If you got more question on hydro just hit the link bellow to my thread.


So its cool to just spray it on the plant in veg?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Great news HM. That was a good package to not lose! I'm happy for you. I bet those seeds are more valuable to you now. Awesome song too. I just sparked up some temple with 2 weeks cure and listened to it. That herb always makes me feel irie. Good for listening to music too.


Thanks bro...and damn right, i'm gonna nuture those lil babies

yea that song is 2 white reggae artists. 1 from germany and the other from italy
cant wait to taste my temple. i cut my first yesterday, and the others should all be ready between 10 - 10.5 weeks

how long u run ur's?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> So its cool to just spray it on the plant in veg?


Yes threres a feeding resipe for it.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yes threres a feeding resipe for it.


sweet thanks for your help much appreciated!


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey hippie the seed depot links have got to go its forum rules


I can NOT remove those links, as I am no longer able to edit that post. If a Mod or Admin is so inclined they can remove em...

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I can NOT remove those links, as I am no longer able to edit that post. If a Mod or Admin is so inclined they can remove em...
> 
> Peace,
> Hippie


hey Hippie. any of those new drops happening this week?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I can NOT remove those links, as I am no longer able to edit that post. If a Mod or Admin is so inclined they can remove em...
> 
> Peace,
> Hippie



Im sure racer will get it! No worrys hippie


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am not positive on that one... I would imagine if not then soon, keep you eyes peeled on the new Seed Drop/Release Thread for new information on upcoming drops, we always announce drops in advance so that members have an equal opportunity to snag some gear.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I can NOT remove those links, as I am no longer able to edit that post. If a Mod or Admin is so inclined they can remove em...
> 
> Peace,
> Hippie


Hippy please no hard fellings bro. I do not know what happened to your post from earlier but I did see it and read just my kids had me running around and didn't have a chance till now. I would love to see your collection of dank. Allways enjoy you it when ur around glad ur up in here TBH. Thank you for all the info. On TSD I'm going to jump over there and sign up when I get a chance. Good times.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Neviles site an forum are under construction
> when it's up I'll put a link up for all..


Cant wait scare. I got both packs on hold with DJ I think he is going to do some great things now he has stepped off for a bit.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> my plushberries were great too, plush will always be in my garden. only had hermies on my males, i think its up to 3 hermie males now. i've popped 14 plush beans to date.
> 
> but i agree with wyte, need a much bigger sample group before you can say for sure hermie traits or not...i'd say at least 50, probably more like 100 though would be ideal.
> 
> either way, even if 8 out of 10 plushberries hermied for everyone, i'd still be growing it....i love it.


What Pheno do you have?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> any of you two go to iraq or afghanistan? I went to both and was in for so long I even went to operation northern watch in turkey.


Apprecate your service bro protecting our freedom. Now can u just take out the bastards and legelize this shit already..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> just got a notice from my post office to collect my last order with tude. and it has it as checked by customs
> 
> gsbx2
> ...


Bro it's been a nice day for sure your like the third person today to say you got a long awaited order. I got
my order today too was freeking out my first to ever be late. TUD said give it till the 13th and got it. It was from that last bodhi drop.

Bodhi**
MoonWalk
Space Mountain
Sunshine 3
Black Triangle

HOF**
Frost Hammer

Truthfully that's why I didn't offer you to hhelp out. Cause I thought I was done till I figured out another addy. But now it dnt seem like you need any. Happy for ya bro.. And Dat Temple looks Nice!! And the rest too. Great Haul my Freind...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Bro it's been a nice day for sure your like the third person today to say you got a long awaited order. I got
> my order today too was freeking out my first to ever be late. TUD said give it till the 13th and got it. It was from that last bodhi drop.
> 
> Bodhi**
> ...



thanks man...glad u got thru also, thats a great score!!!!
i appreciate that still

and yea cant wait to taste the Temple

blessings bro


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

bohdi got a write up in the new skunk mag.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Aug 7, 2012)

looks like MonsterDrank got banned for some reason? Can anyone figure this out? Makes almost zero sense... only thing I can think of is an email he said he recieved today that might have looked suspicious? Strange times these are.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> looks like MonsterDrank got banned for some reason? Can anyone figure this out? Makes almost zero sense... only thing I can think of is an email he said he recieved today that might have looked suspicious? Strange times these are.


what the hell?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 7, 2012)

I hear they ban for multiple accounts?
when PotRoast unbanned this account he banned my other. 
Scarhole2. 

I need to make some scarhole2 accounts at other sites that banned me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmmm.. I don't know what happened but I doubt it's the multiple account thing ESP is it was discussed with the penguin. I'll c.


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Aug 7, 2012)

I dont think it was either because I was reccomended by admin to make a new account. So I thought I would stop using this one.. never planned to log back on with this USER NAME ever. But I really dont see how I "Did Anything" to get banned.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I dont think it was either because I was reccomended by admin to make a new account. So I thought I would stop using this one.. never planned to log back on with this USER NAME ever. But I really dont see how I "Did Anything" to get banned.


i have no clue how u get banned? but fucking trolls dont get banned


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Right on,

I was wondering if that post made it onto here or not. I remembered making it, but then I looked back to see your reply and my message was gone... lol Like WTF...

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help you with on TSD man. I am there to help, so don't feel bad.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

I was wondering that myself... Like why is HE banned of all people...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

update on my first ever go at hydro: dwc "godberry:grapefruit" clone, about 2 week in 12/12. i had 2 take the other plants out 2 water so i thought u guys might like this yummy


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe it was the Post Monster Drank made saying how impressed he was with the Seed Depot.. the one he wished them all the best. It is REMOVED. Like GONE. Seriously. Banned for that?:


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Maybe it was the Post Monster Drank made saying how impressed he was with the Seed Depot.. the one he wished them all the best. It is REMOVED. Like GONE. Seriously. Banned for that?:


has to be a mis understanding or confusion


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> I dont think it was either because I was reccomended by admin to make a new account. So I thought I would stop using this one.. never planned to log back on with this USER NAME ever. But I really dont see how I "Did Anything" to get banned.


I used to run my own servers and they can easily see in the logs if someone is using or has multiple accounts. Either someone brought it to their attention and said something nnegative or they could have a simple script they run to look for multiple accounts. I do not have to mention what having multiple accounts in the hands if someone deceitful could do.
The admin told u that. Ur either doesn't remember or didn't tell you to delete the old one. IDK just a thought cause I know ur good people.

But if it's any consolation Im glad the BatMan is back.... But I'm going to take Drakes advice and grab those Apollo's!


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea 1 of my post went missing as well...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep Hippy I dnt know what's going on maybe it is the TSD talk IDK. I wrote back to that post ur talking about it is a few pages back. Anyway. Hope everyone is ok and it all gets sorted.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 7, 2012)

My post telling jenks off got deleted as well as the rep I got from that post.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 7, 2012)

RIU has a impressive mass of growers so do many forums we/they should be comfertable with discussions of alike sites, never been to the seed depot forum



karmas a bitch said:


> My post telling jenks off got deleted as well as the rep I got from that post.


wierd man, maybe they have a new mod making a name for themselves anonymously , im fairly outlandish for a stoner i never get post deleted or warned of my behavior i know i should have a few times . ..maybe its failout from all the politics crap lately


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

i had a post recently go to a captcha style verification for "language" (semantic , like what i was saying) usage.

TSD has been pushing those wares. and, he is fresh over here. maybe it has to do with links to another seed biz? thats crazy in these parts cause everybody loves sannie. 

but possible?

if the penguin needs to devour a soul tonight, why cant they reinstate Drank & ban Batdude ?


----------



## smang (Aug 7, 2012)

We are under fire


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

I dnt get it there have been more
links in this thread and language then anyware ever due to the lenth. Dnt know why all of a sudden the censor. someone is (jenks) not mentioning any names causing this oh well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

Well the only one who can answer this is the penguin as he is the one who did it. Don't know why?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

bitches betta respekt el penguino


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Aug 7, 2012)

whats penguins full user name, ill contact him myself.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> whats penguins full user name, ill contact him myself.


Good Luck.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> whats penguins full user name, ill contact him myself.


Rollitup or potroast


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

Sucks we are not free anyware any more.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's for sure!


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Aug 7, 2012)

well i emailed Potroast.. Admin... and Rollitup.. all the same email. 
we will see what happens. if I have to live without RIU, I will live. I'll miss you guys but I cannot control the flippers of fate. and I in no way intend to use this account ever again after I figure out what is going on here.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;l63SRpGXBHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l63SRpGXBHE[/video]


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea I saw you response to that missing post.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

^^^Ha Ha Ironic....Meant for sketches point. It's just like the comic books crazy..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Yea I saw you response to that missing post.


AAA ok cool.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

penguin said it & agreed, i fucking knew batman hobknobbed with crooks.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

two phenos of : herijuana x plushberry


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks really good


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> two phenos of : herijuana x plushberry


pic2 is looking like a runt, pic 1 is looking nice gud, u never know about runts tho, they can just grow a few feet out of no ware


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 7, 2012)

we'll see when i sex them. little nervous first time in a while.
hope i know how ...& wondering if my grow penis fits?

those killa queen x nycd breaking coco.
the white x stardawgs rising out of coco.
kolossus ca-ca-cracking open & put into coco as we speak.

& im thinking white widow is blue widow cause they was in the same container until one checked out.
something about the leaves, they very very wide.... nothing like the w.widow i saw outdoors that's for sure.

cant wait till i get some new plants for play.


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Thanks bro...and damn right, i'm gonna nuture those lil babies
> 
> yea that song is 2 white reggae artists. 1 from germany and the other from italy
> cant wait to taste my temple. i cut my first yesterday, and the others should all be ready between 10 - 10.5 weeks
> ...


I took mine at 9 weeks. Had to though cuz budrot was starting. I think the greenhouse they were in let drops of water fall when it rained. I didn't realize that was happening and it's a pretty humid location anyway. So far the intensity of the smell doesn't translate to the taste. It's like a soft, sweet lemon-lime flavor.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I took mine at 9 weeks. Had to though cuz budrot was starting. I think the greenhouse they were in let drops of water fall when it rained. I didn't realize that was happening and it's a pretty humid location anyway. So far the intensity of the smell doesn't translate to the taste. It's like a soft, sweet lemon-lime flavor.


thats prob a ssh leaning pheno


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

this was the first Temple i chopped yesterday @ 65 days....mixed pheno, but my least fav of all


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> we'll see when i sex them. little nervous first time in a while.
> hope i know how ...& wondering if my grow penis fits?
> 
> those killa queen x nycd breaking coco.
> ...


nice dude. i think i might try some coco plants next run, i have 2 soak it 2 expand it and get the salt out, any thing im missing gud?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> we'll see when i sex them. little nervous first time in a while.
> hope i know how ...& wondering if my grow penis fits?
> 
> those killa queen x nycd breaking coco.
> ...


i had a blue widow seed i ran, and it ended up being a diesel (rubbish)
will never waste another sq ft on any dinafem


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i had a blue widow seed i ran, and it ended up being a diesel (rubbish)
> will never waste another sq ft on any dinafem


That post made no sense. What do you mean it came out diesel.

Dinafem is a reputable breeder. 

I have heard that the blue in blue hash/blue widow is very faint and sometimes doesnt keep smell during the cure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 7, 2012)

I plan on buying Sweet deep grapefruit in 6 months. after my NL grows are done.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> this was the first Temple i chopped yesterday @ 65 days....mixed pheno, but my least fav of all
> View attachment 2286134View attachment 2286135View attachment 2286136


Looks pretty nice cant wait to see how the good phenos turn out!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> That post made no sense. What do you mean it came out diesel.
> 
> Dinafem is a reputable breeder.
> 
> I have heard that the blue in blue hash/blue widow is very faint and sometimes doesnt keep smell during the cure.


in your opinion
in my opinion im a reputable grower

now, listen to this. in that run i had (1) blue widow (2) white widow (4) diesel
and the blue widow came out almost exactly the same as 3 phenos of the diesel
and imho NONE of the plants came near to being a keeper

dont always just follow the "commercial" market
NOT ALL THAT GLITTERS IS GOLD!!!!

if it's one thing i know it's DANK....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 7, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> in your opinion
> in my opinion im a reputable grower
> 
> now, listen to this. in that run i had (1) blue widow (2) white widow (4) diesel
> ...


Well the blue berry and diesel have similar genetic ties. both have mexico and afgani in em. maybe the strain isnt stabilized yet?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well the blue berry and diesel have similar genetic ties. both have mexico and afgani in em. maybe the strain isnt stabilized yet?


no dinafem just sucks........ blue widow=beasters


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well the blue berry and diesel have similar genetic ties. both have mexico and afgani in em. maybe the strain isnt stabilized yet?


possibly but im still convinced

thats exactly why i won't even waste a drop of ph down on any dinafem. and u said the blue widow doesn't hold the flavor. why would i buy blue widow for it to taste like pine
dinafem seeds are for birds. i give those to a friend who feeds them to his love bird


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> no dinafem just sucks........ blue widow=beasters


i just grew it and i didt want that crap.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

now smoking the first Holy Grail Kush i cut
this one is kosher dom...and wow, it really is good
the smoke reminds me very much of the WiFi but with that kosher flavor. really is hard to explain that flavor, but maybe by the end of the spliff
and very potent. 4 more to test but they'd have to come reel good to beat this one, plus only been curing 2 days


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm Back. 
They banned me by mistake they said. LOL.

Glad it's all straightened out. I thought for a second there I was just gonna give up on all forum postings period.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 7, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'm Back.
> They banned me by mistake they said. LOL.
> 
> Glad it's all straightened out. I thought for a second there I was just gonna give up on all forum postings period.


thats great news...welcome back
woulda been a sad day for TSCT


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 7, 2012)

*This is kinda how it went down....*


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 7, 2012)

monster drank!!! good 2 have u back.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 7, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I'm Back.
> They banned me by mistake they said. LOL.
> 
> Glad it's all straightened out. I thought for a second there I was just gonna give up on all forum postings period.


Glad I was just being a paranoid idiot and it was simple.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 7, 2012)

Yea the only one happy about my ban was Robin








The freak can't get off my nuts sometimes.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> any of you two go to iraq or afghanistan? I went to both and was in for so long I even went to operation northern watch in turkey.


I did a tour in Okinawa, Japan. And I was in Kuwait prior to the Invasion of Iraq. Then we were the tip of the spear during the invasion. First combat battalion into Iraq, and into Baghdad. I got my own owwies and boo boos along the way. A couple cracked vertebrae, two bad knees, psiatica, ptsd, and a partridge in a pear tree. Operation Enduring Freedom and Operation Iraqi Freedom.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> *This is kinda how it went down....*


Lmfaoooooooo!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

getting a very strange security alert when tryin to enter TSD


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> getting a very strange security alert when tryin to enter TSD


It's all good, just ignore it. It's something to do with their certificate, blah blah. Nothing to worry about. I saw the same thing.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> in your opinion
> in my opinion im a reputable grower
> 
> now, listen to this. in that run i had (1) blue widow (2) white widow (4) diesel
> ...


Sorry you have had bad luck with them. I have had pretty good luck with them. And I have only used freebies and they have all been bomb. I grew a keeper from a Moby Dick freebie. Monster yielder SUUUPPERR stony. The Blue Widow I had was a monster yielder also. 8 zones from one plant. it wasn't they greatest pot though. I gave my buddy some Super Silver freebies and they are going crazy for him too.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

Usain Bolt is going for a tryout to play football for Manchester United
that would be something


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Man U is big time. That would be crazy. I'd say unlikely that he makes it


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

I bought 101 beans from the tude for $426.76. Its not listed on the tude's site but hazeman seeds is having a promotion, if you buy any of their seeds you get the freebies and 12 hippie headband beans and they don't even show up on the site so I got 29 beans for $59 and 12 were white grapes. Of course that price includes shipping and handling as well as discreet shipping.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Man U is big time. That would be crazy. I'd say unlikely that he makes it


thats my fav team...huge game today against Barcelona


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yea the only one happy about my ban was Robin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ that is some 100% super funny shit right there !!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

That's gonna be a great game. I love premier league. Hope it's on tv here. My cable company sucks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I bought 101 beans from the tude for $426.76. Its not listed on the tude's site but hazeman seeds is having a promotion, if you buy any of their seeds you get the freebies and 12 hippie headband beans and they don't even show up on the site so I got 29 beans for $59 and 12 were white grapes. Of course that price includes shipping and handling as well as discreet shipping.


So u got white grapes and hippie headband.. What else to make 101 beans?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So u got white grapes and hippie headband.. What else to make 101 beans?


shit besides the freebies: BLZ Bud, Grape 13, elephant stomper, double white, GGG NYC HP-13, Plushberry and thats about it. Its a few orders spanning from the 3rd to 7th of Aug. I just added the total prices up and converted them to $'s

after my orders get here my bean collection will look like this:

View attachment 2286638


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty nice score there.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

Hippie Headband- (purple erkle X headband)x(nice White X aloha White widow)

Hazemans *PE X headband *mother


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Hippie Headband- (purple erkle X headband)x(nice White X aloha White widow)
> 
> Hazemans Headband Mother
> View attachment 2286637


Nice I had never heard of until I put in the order yesterday.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

It was mentioned and discussed at the Farm and the Weedwatch forums.
Supposedly in testing since May or June.


----------



## guwall (Aug 8, 2012)

heard ya the second time, jenks bro we get it playa


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

well seal team 6 you just earned a "not so retarded" merit badge... good looking out ...been waiting for a reason to score the elephant stomper.

stoked !!!!


Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
HAZD46
1​$50.14​
REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar

REGULAR UFO #1
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity

REGULAR UFO #2
2​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Reserva Privada OG Kush

August Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76

August Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia AUTO

August Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Hazeman Seeds Hippie Headband

HAZ046
12​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
$50.14​Subtotal
- $5.02​Voucher code
$13.32​Shipping cost
$58.45​GRAND TOTAL


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

guwall said:


> heard ya the second time, jenks bro we get it playa



i guess I was just excited man, sorry.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

i asked for all heavy duty fruity beans vs those 2 darkstars... hope the 'tude hooks it up.

they were giving away a fem CC blue dream haze bean ...but wtf i got the legit blue dream.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i asked for all heavy duty fruity beans vs those 2 darkstars... hope the 'tude hooks it up.
> 
> they were giving away a fem CC blue dream haze bean ...but wtf i got the legit blue dream.


gaaaaaah not the Th Freebies!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

I wish mmj was a cure all, it works well for my pain, insomnia, and appetite stimulation but I still have to take a gang of other pills you would think I was an aids patient. Nothing against people with aids i have a friend with aids just thought I would add that cause he has a cabinet full of meds along with mmj.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> well seal team 6 you just earned a "not so retarded" merit badge... good looking out ...been waiting for a reason to score the elephant stomper.
> 
> stoked !!!!
> 
> ...


Man i fucked up on two orders and forgot the street name just put the number and the state and city and zip. I emailed tude but no response yet and talked to usps and they said they will keep an eye on since I gave them a tracking number but I said I would call when it gets close. So you can take that "not so retarded merit badge" back, son of........


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Real winner right there.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Man i fucked up on two orders and forgot the street name just put the number and the state and city and zip. I emailed tude but no response yet and talked to usps and they said they will keep an eye on since I gave them a tracking number but I said I would call when it gets close. So you can take that "not so retarded merit badge" back, son of........


i actually did this once, put the wrong house number cuz i was high. i just emailed them and they 
fix everything.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Man i fucked up on two orders and forgot the street name just put the number and the state and city and zip


===> rookie

demotion to single A slow pitch sans training bra

eric cartman & i finger banged jodie from the tude ...so my orders get special treatment.

after my cuppa earl grey, girl, im gonna finger bang bang you every night!
[youtube]uLS_HARAYZQ[/youtube]


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2012)

nothing to see here.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i actually did this once, put the wrong house number cuz i was high. i just emailed them and they
> fix everything.


I did get a response from them but it was to late they were already dispatched, man they are quick, and said to talk with my local post office which i did and gave them the tracking numbers and street name so they are going to help me out, and I was stoned like a mofo when I did that and that probably explains why i made two orders and not one.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

typoerror said:


> hazeman doesnt work with purple erkle. at least not in any of his other strains, but he does have purple elephant. this should be purple elephant x headband.


nope...it is purple erkle he used...but i did think the same at first
read hazeman's post
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/hazeman-seeds/2347-tester-bubba-kush-x-pexhbxwwxaww-2.html


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

"i wana finger bang bang u every night" "i want 2 finger bang bang u into my life"


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nope...it is purple erkle he used...but i did think the same at first
> read hazeman's post
> http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/hazeman-seeds/2347-tester-bubba-kush-x-pexhbxwwxaww-2.html


ahh yes, i do remember reading that a while back. sorry for the assumption.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

typoerror said:


> ahh yes, i do remember reading that a while back. sorry for the assumption.


no probs...musta been a typo error


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> "i wana finger bang bang u every night" "i want 2 finger bang bang u into my life"


you guys are silly, one of the orders was the one with elephant stomper and grape 13 and the other was NYC HP-13, damnit to hell. I hope it works out!


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2012)

from looking at weedwatch hazeman testers hippy headband could be one of three x's

Double Grape x (PExHBxWHxAWW)

Bubba Kush x (PExHBxWWxAWW)

Purple Bubble Gum x (Purple Erkle x Headband x The White x AWW)

there i go assuming again...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Subby trippin' balls. 1:40
[video=youtube;9e3-acGbHVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e3-acGbHVQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Subby trippin' balls. 1:40
> [video=youtube;9e3-acGbHVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e3-acGbHVQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA......almost pee'd myself there!!!!
thats classic


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2012)

hahahahahahhehehehehe,funny shit.
what did he see.

dats the shit.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

love the guitar solo & subby's chubby wailing ass !

big ups to tight abs!!!!

subby... look what all that steak eating success has done to you.

maybe cut out a meal bro ! make you more alert like a shaolin monk.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

I feel slightly better about my plush purchase now..... Muhahahaah


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

muahahahhahahhahahahhahahhahaha.

shit i feel better about your purchase too !


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn now this is a SHIT day for this youtube growers.... OUCH!
[video=youtube;unp56e9kP0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unp56e9kP0E[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> muahahahhahahhahahahhahahhahaha.
> 
> shit i feel better about your purchase too !



^^ I may sig this? LOL!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn now this is a SHIT day for this youtube growers.... OUCH!
> [video=youtube;unp56e9kP0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unp56e9kP0E[/video]


Thats horrible almost a growers worst nightmare! the worst getting popped.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn now this is a SHIT day for this youtube growers.... OUCH!
> [video=youtube;unp56e9kP0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unp56e9kP0E[/video]



that almost happened to me in my current grow
went in during lights on to realise my tank had a bad leak and my reading was at about 3900ppm of co2


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

help ! mrs jill !!!!

subby's fallen & cant get up.

just another damn good stoner reason to buy "life alert".


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Fuckkk. Don't get new equipment mid grow?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

especially something that needs fine tuning like co2.

why would you set that up & leave for a night?
that's a lights on , im here to make sure it works 100% right , double check everything , & THEN leave type thing.

imo, that dude is a straight up fucking idiot !

he's right though... its a part of the grow experience.
i cant feel bad for him no way no how.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

don't run C02 myself but, I think I'd be in the same boat Gud. I am obsessive compulsive about most anything in the grow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn now this is a SHIT day for this youtube growers.... OUCH!
> [video=youtube;unp56e9kP0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unp56e9kP0E[/video]


Im guessing that's the con of co2.. Damn my veg tent was in the same condition but that was due to 95+ temps


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

hahahahhahahahhahhahahhahaha.... that's one hell of a con.

city living i cant run co2... too many tanks to bring in & out.
i'd do a tankless water heater for the crib for sure... & route the waste gas into the lab.

but why?

my risk across the board is huge already.

other than a legit tank leak ...two rooms done via a fubar regulator? ...i say he set it up wrong.

& dude thinks (you can hear it in his voice) shit might come back.

ah. no. its not.

*

must say when i lost two runs due to heat... i teared up.
smoking the shwaggy result this second 

thank goodness my brother (blood) bringing me some zips from florida.

hold me over type shit.

^ & he's laughing at me big time like " what kind shit happened in your lab dr. greenthumb ? "

so i make errors in judgement like everybody else. cost me 2 runs @ $2500 per ($5k)

lesson #1 : a basement holds heat hella good.
lesson #2 : a/c critical to my success

i never make the same mistake twice.
fuck the cost $ no quality cron makes gud very very sad


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep I was being a cheap bastard and not trying to buy another ac this summer and paid dearly. Lost a lot of plants due to being fried/mold and shit is taking forever to flower.. I know I'll pick up a a/c before summer comes bac around so I'll be ready for next summer.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

The Dream Lotus Male I was keeping around is nutting up..... never had a male this long. he has been Isolated just for safety


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

How does he smell very piney? Lol he will probably start dropping pollen in 2 weeks or more


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

those first few balls will start opening in less than a week, probably a few days. then you'll be getting new ones opening and dropping pollen a few times a day.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

if you think about the cost benie principal... a/c = no brainer

even the cost to run it. $40 to $60 a month tops. that aint shit.

10x more important than co2 cause we're talking about environmental control for fickle herb plants.

im always wondering what type of herbs guys like (lets say) david crosby, neil young, and the like smoked back in the day.

i bet it looks like the crap in my jars now  those old heads aint got shit on us now.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Even with a/c my room is still hitting 85-95 when it's fuckin 115 outside. I run lights at night and it stays cooler than during the day lights out. Plants don't seem to mind too much but a fuck ton of stretch for sure. I got all but one vortex(stout plant just all calyxes really, one on top of the other) bent over all puppet stringed up. If they were upright they'd be 7+ feet.

Had the breaker for my a/c and fans go out while I was growing Extrema but luckily I caught in within a few hours and only fried most tops of the colas. Put a/c and fans on different circuit.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't pin point the smell... musty?planty? GREEN? strong! but, nothing I'd want to smell in my cross that is for sure..LOL! the female is the donor of the smell of the x's... no? lol It's so much fun to feel like a rookie


----------



## snodome (Aug 8, 2012)

out of 10 reg seeds went 8/10 female creating somewhat of a space issue. was not expecting that.

but whats this? had two fems going. rp kandy kush freebie one side of the node is pistils the other is a ballsack. AND bolo kush s1 just a straight up dude.

how is that for bringing the ratio back to ~50/50


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> don't run C02 myself but, I think I'd be in the same boat Gud. I am obsessive compulsive about most anything in the grow


I don't run CO2 either but I did use an exhale CO2 bag on my last run and it worked really well with the lady's were aggressive in veg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

The male contributes a lot depending how dominant it is.. For instance look at rare dankness gth series all stretch the fuck to heaven because of the neville wreck dad which was dominant in all those crosses.. So it can go either way


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

man i cant wait to see those dream lotus !!!!

please talk about yield vs quality , cloneability , central cola dom? , comersh potential , and all that.

one of the few bodhi crosses i'd beat your granny with a pipe over.
ask these fucks on my block. they tell you 

pull back plant shots like higher medz does too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

I was thinking a portable a/c but if I can get a deal on the window unit I'll take


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

i use a porty now.

minispit next year ...on my life.

the 8 mexicans living under my lab stairs constantly complain about the temps 

vaya al infierno fucking chicanos.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The male contributes a lot depending how dominant it is.. For instance look at rare dankness gth series all stretch the fuck to heaven because of the neville wreck dad which was dominant in all those crosses.. So it can go either way


Well, this is my (want) to happen 

I have my OGPK that is a stretchy one and branches out like crazy. 

this Dreamlotus witch is squat and has hardly any side branching going on. 

now, what I was hoping to find is a squat growing female that holds the smell of the OGPK... just toying around but, was thinking out of the (insert #) beans that come out of pollinating a whole plant... one has to come out like that.... errr I hope/is the goal


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was thinking a portable a/c but if I can get a deal on the window unit I'll take


Portable's are great they have wheels on them so you can move them around and they usually have long exhaust tubes so you can position them were you want. it's now 73 in the cab and 77 in house and the house A/C is on 60


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Well, this is my (want) to happen
> 
> I have my OGPK that is a stretchy one and branches out like crazy.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you will find a shot squat girl like the daddy with the smell taste like mom.. You might have to go they a lot of seeds or not that many.. Make sure u keep the mom to take the offspring and hi it back again so u can lock what u want


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm sure you will find a shot squat girl like the daddy with the smell taste like mom.. You might have to go they a lot of seeds or not that many.. Make sure u keep the mom to take the offspring and hi it back again so u can lock what u want


damn wyteberrywidow didn't realize you have 17,117 posts your a vet on this site!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm sure you will find a shot squat girl like the daddy with the smell taste like mom.. You might have to go they a lot of seeds or not that many.. Make sure u keep the mom to take the offspring and hi it back again so u can lock what u want


Been reading up on that next part..(aLittle). So, the Idea would be to Keep a male of the next progeny that best suites the (want) I am looking for and hit the female (OGPK Clone) again...




(Edit) http://forum.growkind.com/showthread.php?t=35076


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Been reading up on that next part..(aLittle). So, the Idea would be to Keep a male of the next progeny that best suites the (want) I am looking for and hit the female (OGPK Clone) again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.. That would be considered bx.. So basically you will find a lot of phenos like mommy and depending on the dad used it could be short and stout like it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> damn wyteberrywidow didn't realize you have 17,117 posts your a vet on this site!


Lmao I've been here for years.. I would've had more but I registered like 4 months after browsing the fOrum


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

My buddy has a friend who is a mechanical engineer and the lead inspector of the golden gate bridge anyway he offered to take my buddy up to the top were the cables connect and he took him up on it, he had to take half a valium because it was so high.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> & subby's chubby wailing ass !
> 
> big ups to tight abs!!!!
> 
> subby... maybe cut out a meal bro .



Didnt you like that gorgeous tramp stamp?
I try not to dislike him but things like his rudeness, hypocrisy, his acting like a 15 year old on utube and now the tramp stamp seals it.
I can say with all honesty I would not go have a beer with him, not even for free beans


----------



## guwall (Aug 8, 2012)

Why I dont supplement co2


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

my little lady. Blackjack or maybe Great White Shark forgot to label it. ten days old from when it popped so the LED is doing good so far. I'm doing one as an LED experiment and because of the brutal summer going on across the states keeps my heat footprint down.


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 8, 2012)

guwall said:


> Why I dont supplement co2


Mauna Loa is an active volcano. Do you live by it? Please explain what you meant, cuz I don't get it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Plants can handle much higher levels of co2 than humans. That's why if u have bugs you could up it to 10000 and kill them but your plants would survive. IMO that damage to dudes room was caused by heat


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

its way better than the stamp on the last chick i had here : "5 cent mustache rides"

had a little nickle & a handle bar stash on either side... with the saying underneath.

supa classy. 
she was fucked & dumped.
did i mention all the cockroaches she had tat'd too?

nasty whores.

outside subby's general repulsiveness, he got the same thing coming if i catch him around here.
be a way worse pain in the ass than falling over some raised beds tell u what.

one thing i do like , those black ball caps w/ the organic chem thing on it.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

ah... to the dude with zero posts asking for seed & clones.

are you fucking crazy?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Mauna Loa is an active volcano. Do you live by it? Please explain what you meant, cuz I don't get it.


I'm guessing he is concerned about the environment and doesn't want to put any more CO2 in the atmosphere due to climate change imo.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was thinking a portable a/c but if I can get a deal on the window unit I'll take



I must hit my knees and thank my lucky star again. I use a swamp cooler for my entire house. It works great and adds some humidity to the air. The best part will make everyone envious if they can believe it.
My electric bill very rarely goes over one hundred a month and its an all electric home.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I must hit my knees and thank my lucky star again. I use a swamp cooler for my entire house. It works great and adds some humidity to the air. The best part will make everyone envious if they can believe it.
> My electric bill very rarely goes over one hundred a month and its an all electric home.


you live in the desert? thats the only place ive ever seen people use swamp coolers. my brother who is in the air force, 21 yrs, use to be stationed at edwards AFB in the Mojave desert and he had a swamp cooler. I must say they do work out there his place was nice and cool.

just saw your location "grand canyon" that answers my question.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 8, 2012)

Jenks I am glad to see you getting along better in here. It proves what a cool place this is.

However a word of advice. Dont treat it like a chatroom. #26870,71, 72, 73, 74 should be all on one post if at all. Its things like that that get peeps upset with you.

I would bet if you tighten up just a few more notches most people here will forgive and forget and you will be welcome here instead of reviled.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Jenks I am glad to see you getting along better in here. It proves what a cool place this is.
> 
> However a word of advice. Dont treat it like a chatroom. #26870,71, 72, 73, 74 should be all on one post if at all. Its things like that that get peeps upset with you.
> 
> I would bet if you tighten up just a few more notches most people here will forgive and forget and you will be welcome here instead of reviled.


will do, sometimes I just get thoughts in my head and post them. I will try my best to do what you ask I really like this thread. thanks for the advice!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

I used to live out in the desert by Edwards. Fuck a swamp cooler, you need central a/c.

Jenks if you get an idea after you post, edit your post. People will still read it.


----------



## guwall (Aug 8, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Mauna Loa is an active volcano. Do you live by it? Please explain what you meant, cuz I don't get it.


CO2 levels are higher now than any other time in the last 2000 years. 

No need to be _snide_, bombbudburner.

Check the graph below. I just thought the first one had less clutter, my B. Same point though.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 8, 2012)

Jenks.
I meant to tell you that. You can go back now and put all that on one post
Teh
I would need AC except I am at 5,000 feet near the bottom of nice sized mt and its all national park. So like most high desert it cools off a lot overnight and seldom gets over 100 degrees



tehgenoc1de said:


> I used to live out in the desert by Edwards. Fuck a swamp cooler, you need central a/c.
> 
> Jenks if you get an idea after you post, edit your post. People will still read it.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice spot. I lived in California City. 110+ all summer and some hellish dry, hot winds nearly daily.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally some sleep smoke.......


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ah... to the dude with zero posts asking for seed & clones.
> 
> are you fucking crazy?



who is that? And that is why I have my firewall set to stealth mode. Maybe he is a narc? you never know! being sarcastic that is. I just got a friend request from whitenightbud asking for the same thing, seeds and clones "willing to trade" hmmm.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I used to live out in the desert by Edwards. Fuck a swamp cooler, you need central a/c.
> 
> Jenks if you get an idea after you post, edit your post. People will still read it.


I have been doing that, but i get new thoughts or questions like crazy and post them I guess I just need to slow down and see how I can put them in one post. i just love this thread, the info, the advice, the people, pretty much everything.


Just cut a few post's and put them in one, thanks for the advice!


----------



## RedMan420 (Aug 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The male contributes a lot depending how dominant it is.. For instance look at rare dankness gth series all stretch the fuck to heaven because of the neville wreck dad which was dominant in all those crosses.. So it can go either way


I wit you on this ,my gth#1 was so stretchy ,smoke was ok but not worth keep around


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Subby trippin' balls. 1:40
> [video=youtube;9e3-acGbHVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e3-acGbHVQ&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


Fuck that made my day funniest shit in the collectors yet! +REP


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

I buy portable A/C's, is that what you all get? They aren't that cheap i got a 1200btu one on the cab that cost a little over $400 and it works like a champ, its 73 degrees in that bitch and 91 out side.

this is my portable A/C: i have a towel down it has been leaking water but luckily I bought a warranty and the new one should be here by friday. The technicians came out seven times to fix it and couldn't, guess i bought a lemon but it still keeps it cool. Notice how far the window behind it is, its the black curtain. 

I cleaned up my posts by the way and won't be all over the place any more, thanks for being cool with the advice i appreciate it! I tried to put this on a post where i was talking about portable A/C's but it wouldn't let me, sorry.

View attachment 2287278


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 8, 2012)

That vid is funny as fuck. Why wouldn't he edit that out?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

Video is funny. What is not funnny is that I missed Elephant Stomper again. I left to go put the funds in the right place and came back and it was sold out, lol....


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Video is funny. What is not funnny is that I missed Elephant Stomper again. I left to go put the funds in the right place and came back and it was sold out, lol....


That sucks man cause it was in stock all day! Sorry u missed out on it but there is still grape 13 and white grapes.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

i ordered mine today.

Order Inventory:
Product: Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: HAZD46
Price: $50.14

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Dinafem Seeds Industrial Plant
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: Reserva Privada OG Kush
Quantity: 1
Product Code: August Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
Quantity: 1
Product Code: August Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia AUTO
Quantity: 1
Product Code: August Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: Hazeman Seeds Hippie Headband
Quantity: 12
Product Code: HAZ046
Price: $0.00


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> That sucks man cause it was in stock all day! Sorry u missed out on it but there is still grape 13 and white grapes.


I know! I just had to get the funds around and was looking at it all day, and as soon as I leave... lol 



cmt1984 said:


> i ordered mine today.


I hate you.... JP... but really... I'm kidding.... kinda...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I know! I just had to get the funds around and was looking at it all day, and as soon as I leave... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLZ Bud is still available after being out of stock for months! and its cross Hex (C99 x BLZ Bud)

not to rub it in but u know

Hazeman Seeds Grape 13
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
HAZM46
1​$50.14​
Hazeman Seeds Elephant Stomper
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 12 seeds 
HAZD46
1​$50.14​
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Samsara Seeds El Alquimista

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Dinafem Seeds Fruit AUTOMATIC

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #3 World of Seeds Pakistan Ryder Autoflowering

FEMINIZED UFO #3
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Reserva Privada OG Kush

August Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76

August Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
Dinafem Seeds Original Amnesia AUTO

August Promo
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

lol its ok, you can hate me...i've hated some of you guys too when i missed out on drops 

now i gotta decide on a TSD order tonight....i'm thinking afgooie....and something else, not sure what yet...maybe some Vics high...


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

I picked up White Grapes and Cheese Bx1. I have G13bx2 in the vaults still. Im running Fugu Kush now. I wanted a nice grapey smeller so I figured I'd try the White Grapes. The Cheese is just for some stock to use later. >


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

I looked all over the attitude and couldn't find anything that I liked besides Hazeman gear. I wont pay ridiculous prices just to try something. It has to strike my fancy to get my money. Hazeman is about as straight up as they come and has really fair prices, so I don't mind spending my money there on a whim to buy the Cheese to store for later.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

@ Gud iv'e run both of em so just be wary expect the worse Darkstar was quite possibley the worst smellin girl ive come across! And My FEM Sage was a boy.. And outta 6 HDF's all were males ahhhh how we learn!!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I looked all over the attitude and couldn't find anything that I liked besides Hazeman gear. I wont pay ridiculous prices just to try something. It has to strike my fancy to get my money. Hazeman is about as straight up as they come and has really fair prices, so I don't mind spending my money there on a whim to buy the Cheese to store for later.


Hazeman is Legiit nice Strains good price too!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

id run that cheese bx1 all day.
plus if u like to make beans, skunk #1 is a good breeding tool.

*

honestly, i hear u buck.

if i got kolossus from sannie imma get a winner. 5 fems. winner within. & the genetics are FAT. & that bitch is a hog. every pheno. i weed pray for a cronic (big white) leaning!!!

& sannie assured me 10 to 15% time savings from clone. 8 to 9 weeks all day from clone. stoked!

th seeds heavy duty fruity gonna be vaulted till i have a lab issue.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Kolossus/Sannies_Seeds/



[youtube]byc8w2PIiUQ&feature=related[/youtube]
this album is so awesome


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I looked all over the attitude and couldn't find anything that I liked besides Hazeman gear. I wont pay ridiculous prices just to try something. It has to strike my fancy to get my money. Hazeman is about as straight up as they come and has really fair prices, so I don't mind spending my money there on a whim to buy the Cheese to store for later.


I have had BLZ Bud and it lives up to its name and my buddy is running hex (C99 x BLZ Bud) now, its worth the money for sure but I understand were you are coming from. Also GGG NYC HP-13 should be an ass kicker!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

i ran darkstar once...only one bean...i'll never run it again, it was real wispy and airy, very stretched out...and if i remember right, it was some headache weed.

yeah man, i couldn't find anything else i wanted at the tude either...but i'm in the bean buyin mood so thats why i'm gonna give TSD a go, most of you seem to be very pleased with them so why not.

also saw that castle seeds has dj short singles...was thinkin about grabbing one of each, just for fun...but they're pretty pricey..

i have a bunch of transplanting, cloning, cleaning to do...so i'll mull it over while i'm doin that.
gonna flip my spacedawg bitch (the new version) tonight after i clone her.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I'm going to do my first seeddepot order here soon too. I want that biodiesel might grab something else at the same time. But unsure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I think I'm going to do my first seeddepot order here soon too. I want that biodiesel might grab something else at the same time. But unsure.


Me to! At least till cz gets back to sending out orders


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2012)

i've got four grape 13 in veg and they are probably the best growing plants i've come across so far. i had to get elephant stomper when i saw it back in stock last night.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i use a porty now.
> 
> minispit next year ...on my life.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Ha Haaaaa fuckin Halarious!!!
bro ur fuckin humor is second to None!!

My wife is like WTF are u laughing at!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Plants can handle much higher levels of co2 than humans. That's why if u have bugs you could up it to 10000 and kill them but your plants would survive. IMO that damage to dudes room was caused by heat


Agreed!! Didn't want to say it.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol its ok, you can hate me...i've hated some of you guys too when i missed out on drops
> 
> now i gotta decide on a TSD order tonight.......maybe some Vics high...


You definitely should. There's a killer Vics High test thread over at the Farm.

I've been in so much pain lately. Taking over 2 grams of Amoxicillin every day. Oral Surgeon a while back removed my Wisdom tooth, but the root was long and grew deep in my sinus cavity, tooth got yanked, sinus tore open.. was supposed to heal after getting grafted and stitched.. it didn't... sinus infection flared up and I was in so much pain, the hole got bigger and soon every time I drank something, it would pour right out my nose, same with toothpaste, franks red hot sauce.... not again for a long time.. fucking OWWW!! So they grafted again, and again.. was supposed to be healed.. but I got so sick recently and it flared right back up. Couldn't sleep for days the pain was so bad. So they got me taking a shit ton of antibiotics and pain meds.. it sucks ass. It's so hard to just get out of bed I feel so sick. 

On the bright side tho..
Sent out my money for the Resin Hessassin today.. I kinda want the Resin Hessassin x Chocolate Chunk still up there.

*Resin Hessassin
*







& a couple packages for good friends that I hooked the fuck up.. and then I go back on Seedbay and look...

*Crazy Monk Genetics - Fat Witch * 
Witches Weed ([SFVOGK x ChemD] x C99) x Sour Bubble  (FatBoy male cut) 

The Dad...
 <-- Sticky Icky Male.. Holy Nice Pappa Genes
The Mom...
 <-- C99 Dominant - "*the**high let's you very high, not much body...more heady it leaves your toughs at speed of light... 
the taste is so great... it's alot kushie with a dominant cindy flavor leaving a great after taste..."
*


What a fucking combo. I want! I want! Only $30 for 5, $60 for 10
This would make an awesome male I bet. Awesome polyhybrid. No matter which way she leans, probably WW phenos tho... you win.

See the face in this pic? The green man...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

I've got cuts of 2 Phenos G-13/HP in veg. 
And sex cuts of my 12 Elephant Stompers rooting now. 
Like them sour stink.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Think I got the last pack of the Cheese BX1. The extra sharp cheddar smell enticed me.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a pack of Funk #1 I'll probably never run. Just sayin.

Funk#1= Dank Dairy
(Uk Clone Only Cheese x TGA Dannyboy) x cheese x cheese

or

better explained...
Cheese x (killerQ x [C99 x Ortega] = Dannyboy) = cheeseboy


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Is anyone like me i seem to have watched that video of sub over and over again lol!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Is anyone like me i seem to have watched that video of sub over and over again lol!


lmao yeah dude, i've watched him fall at least 10 times now....i almost piss myself every time he starts screaming. i don't know why people hurting themselves is so funny to me..


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lmao yeah dude, i've watched him fall at least 10 times now....i almost piss myself every time he starts screaming. i don't know why people hurting themselves is so funny to me..


Man that was gold its rather funny laughing at other's misfortune!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep No cheese for u... I havnt ran anything cheese yet... That face is cool looks like a gremlin... 
I looked at the Dank Dairy boys gear never pulled the trigger.

Hey Drank I have a pack each of
98 AWW<----male used
Purple Urkle x HeadBand


White x AWW<-------male used
Purple Urkle x Headband

What would you go with on the first run. Gud says pop
a pack just curious what u would do...thanks in advance.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if i got kolossus from sannie imma get a winner. 5 fems. winner within. & the genetics are FAT. & that bitch is a hog. every pheno. i weed pray for a cronic (big white) leaning!!!
> 
> & sannie assured me 10 to 15% time savings from clone. 8 to 9 weeks all day from clone. stoked!


Thats good to hear. Did Sannie drop any more good info nuggets?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Cmt I have a video of myself u would love. Was hiking with my pits and buddies Shepard and malanois in the winter. My girl pit started alerting on a big tree stump. So I lean over and look in and see a coon sleepin. My buddy pulls out his camera and I grabbed a big stick. I banged on the tree a few times. Nothin. So my buddy goes "poke it". I lean over a poke it good and hard. The tree was on a slight hill. So I back away and my girl(real deal country Pitt,I don't fight dogs but this dog was a hunter pure in simple she killed stuff everyday. ) stands on the other side of the tree. The coon climbs to the top and looks me in the eye( I'm like 5 ft back) climbs to other side of the tree to make the get away,but my girl is standing there with her mouth wide open looking like a baby bird waitin to be fed. The coon turns and leaps the other direction right at my head, with it's arms and legs spread. Like I said I was lower than the coon so I see it coming down towards my face in slowmo. The scream of fear I let out was the most girlie scream ever. Luckily I dipped my head a little to the side and it flew right past my head. My buddy dropped the camera and is laughin so hard. It makes the video look like I got fucked. I still get shit from people about my scream.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Cmt I have a video of myself u would love. Was hiking with my pits and buddies Shepard and malanois in the winter. My girl pit started alerting on a big tree stump. So I lean over and look in and see a coon sleepin. My buddy pulls out his camera and I grabbed a big stick. I banged on the tree a few times. Nothin. So my buddy goes "poke it". I lean over a poke it good and hard. The tree was on a slight hill. So I back away and my girl(real deal country Pitt,I don't fight dogs but this dog was a hunter pure in simple she killed stuff everyday. ) stands on the other side of the tree. The coon climbs to the top and looks me in the eye( I'm like 5 ft back) climbs to other side of the tree to make the get away,but my girl is standing there with her mouth wide open looking like a baby bird waitin to be fed. The coon turns and leaps the other direction right at my head, with it's arms and legs spread. Like I said I was lower than the coon so I see it coming down towards my face in slowmo. The scream of fear I let out was the most girlie scream ever. Luckily I dipped my head a little to the side and it flew right past my head. My buddy dropped the camera and is laughin so hard. It makes the video look like I got fucked. I still get shit from people about my scream.


hahaha you meanin a black fella???


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Thats good to hear. Did Sannie drop any more good info nuggets?


no. it was all i asked. you know he never elaborates. 
there are test grows on open grow. i read one. peep'd another. im sold.
should be cracking coco sometime soon.
if not i got 4 more & an itchy finger!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

No man I don't talk that. A raccoon.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^ hahahahhahahahahhhahahhha...& buck showing his age?

raccoon , nikka !


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> hahaha you meanin a black fella???


Lmao thought about it too, makes it way funnier.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a pic. I can't put the vid up. I wish I could tho. Cuz u Guys would piss urself for real. It still cracks me up


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> You definitely should. There's a killer Vics High test thread over at the Farm.
> 
> I've been in so much pain lately. Taking over 2 grams of Amoxicillin every day. Oral Surgeon a while back removed my Wisdom tooth, but the root was long and grew deep in my sinus cavity, tooth got yanked, sinus tore open.. was supposed to heal after getting grafted and stitched.. it didn't... sinus infection flared up and I was in so much pain, the hole got bigger and soon every time I drank something, it would pour right out my nose, same with toothpaste, franks red hot sauce.... not again for a long time.. fucking OWWW!! So they grafted again, and again.. was supposed to be healed.. but I got so sick recently and it flared right back up. Couldn't sleep for days the pain was so bad. So they got me taking a shit ton of antibiotics and pain meds.. it sucks ass. It's so hard to just get out of bed I feel so sick [/QOUTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^^^^ hahahahhahahahahhhahahhha...& buck showing his age?
> 
> raccoon , nikka !


Me no racist Aussie lol i googled Coon and black fella is what i got... With ya now haha!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

since were on funny videos today. just have to post this
literally cried till my stomach hurt

most of them are lame....the last is best 5:50

[video=youtube;wSMKfzIGzmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSMKfzIGzmo&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Lmao thought about it too, makes it way funnier.


Out our way its not unusual too see black fella's out in the bush living off the fat of the land damn Aboriginals petrol sniffing fuckers they love it!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

this pic looks like some 2001 space odyssey:



I put in an ice pack in the control pot and it raised the water a bit and some poured out, no biggie I made sure i laid out my gear incase something like a leak happens. if you could see it at its highest resolution it looks 100 times better!

New School way of cloning: 

 GW Pharmaceuticals


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I have a pack each of
> 98 AWW<----male used
> Purple Urkle x HeadBand
> 
> ...


The 98Aww for sure. I am not a big fan of the triangle crosses I guess. I think its mostly hype after my experience running a couple. 



Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> 1 Can't smoke. NoSucking. You have to get someone to shotgun with u.
> 2 no soda
> 3 nothing hot
> 4 nothing spicy
> ...


I can deal with the no spicy stuff, but the no smoking.. yea, not gonna happen.. lol
I'd rather kill myself.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 8, 2012)

^ be a good time to make some soft edibles !!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> since were on funny videos today. just have to post this
> literally cried till my stomach hurt
> 
> most of them are lame....the last is best 5:50


This one always cracks me up

[video=youtube;erfGUWMoUlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erfGUWMoUlw[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> This one always cracks me up
> 
> [video=youtube;erfGUWMoUlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erfGUWMoUlw[/video]



fags......


----------



## Drishti (Aug 8, 2012)

Whats up TSCT, been a long time lurker and you guys are inspiring to say the least.

I'm about to jump on some Hazeman, would you go with White Grapes or the FUGU? I dont have a p98bub or grape in my arsenal...are they both a must have?

Advice is much appreciated from anyone thats ran either of these!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Whats up TSCT, been a long time lurker and you guys are inspiring to say the least.
> 
> I'm about to jump on some Hazeman, would you go with White Grapes or the FUGU? I dont have a p98bub or grape in my arsenal...are they both a must have?
> 
> Advice is much appreciated from anyone thats ran either of these!


I go with the white grapes myself imo. not mention you get 12 hippie headband beans from hazeman for free and other freebies as well. put in the code 420 and you can get 29 beans for $45.13 plus shipping and handling and you will want to get the guaranteed stealth shipping so if something happens they will re ship it for free


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Whats up TSCT, been a long time lurker and you guys are inspiring to say the least.
> 
> I'm about to jump on some Hazeman, would you go with White Grapes or the FUGU? I dont have a p98bub or grape in my arsenal...are they both a must have?
> 
> Advice is much appreciated from anyone thats ran either of these!


Whats up man. Welcome. Can't speak much on Hazemans gear myself. But if youre tight on cash. Just an FYI. A big bodhi drop is soon.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The 98Aww for sure. I am not a big fan of the triangle crosses I guess. I think its mostly hype after my experience running a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Yep edibles. U smoke cancer stix?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2012)

Bodhi yah better to wait


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

lmfao KAB, that coon is coming right at ya....reminds me of National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation..... squirrel!!



MonsterDrank said:


> I can deal with the no spicy stuff, but the no smoking.. yea, not gonna happen.. lol
> I'd rather kill myself.


nah man, you don't have to quit smoking, just make sure you suck/hit real lightly....if you suck too hard on smokes, straws, etc then you risk a dry socket...and those are painful as fuck.

i got all 4 removed when i was 19 or 20....i lit up a cig on the ride home...smoked almost a pack a day at that time, and probably an eighth a day and never had any problems...just took small, light tokes.

also, rinsing with peroxide, although it fuckin sucks, works wonders on tooth pain...plus its really the only way to keep your shit cleaned out. i rinsed twice a day for a couple weeks after my wisdom teeth were pulled.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Drank barely even puffs. I'm pretty sure he's talking about cigs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> U smoke cancer stix?


i think quite a few of us in here do.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Whats up TSCT, been a long time lurker and you guys are inspiring to say the least.
> 
> I'm about to jump on some Hazeman, would you go with White Grapes or the FUGU? I dont have a p98bub or grape in my arsenal...are they both a must have?
> 
> Advice is much appreciated from anyone thats ran either of these!


Fugu if you're looking for a Kushy nighttime couchlock strain. White Grapes if you're looking for a more balanced smoke that may be energetic and offer a soaring head high and still somewhat of a stoned body effect. Personally I'd go with the Fugu. You can't go wrong with the Blowfish or Bubba crosses. Most bubba crosses are predominantly Bubba but if you could find a Blowfish pheno, It'd be a keeper for sure. Either way it's sure to yield dense nugs and good weight. It'll be a shorter plant and have floral, incense, berry, and coffee aromas. Leaves should turn dark possibly black in flower. In the test thread I saw, she looked gorgeous and you could really see both parents in the photos.



karmas a bitch said:


> Drank barely even puffs. I'm pretty sure he's talking about cigs.


Good call.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

Ya is this drop a record or what? I wonder how this shit is going to go. If its going to be all at once or broken up.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

What's everyone flowering now?

Ive got bodhi dirty Sanchez,a11g,blue dream,space princess,shish99,dinafem WW,DNA sour cream,dragons breath(deep bubbaXsunsour),ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh yeah and a Jaffa. I took my 707 out of flower after a day it's the only one I have and I don't want to lose it. Once I now the clones make it it's going back in. 

Bunch of shit in veg.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

when is the Bodhi drop by the way? Jodi from tude said GGG is dropping everything the end of the month.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Fugu if you're looking for a Kushy nighttime couchlock strain. White Grapes if you're looking for a more balanced smoke that may be energetic and offer a soaring head high and still somewhat of a stoned body effect. Personally I'd go with the Fugu. You can't go wrong with the Blowfish or Bubba crosses. Most bubba crosses are predominantly Bubba but if you could find a Blowfish pheno, It'd be a keeper for sure. Either way it's sure to yield dense nugs and good weight. It'll be a shorter plant and have floral, incense, berry, and coffee aromas. Leaves should turn dark possibly black in flower. In the test thread I saw, she looked gorgeous and you could really see both parents in the photos.






karmas a bitch said:


> Whats up man. Welcome. Can't speak much on Hazemans gear myself. But if youre tight on cash. Just an FYI. A big bodhi drop is soon.



Saving my money for the Bodhi, thats why I only wanted to snatch up 1 of Hazemans while their avail. Fugu it is then, thanks for the detailed info Drank...you know what board that test thread was on? 
I know I read the Bodhi drop is in a few weeks a couple weeks ago...anyone got an approx time for the tude?

Muchos gracias compadres.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What's everyone flowering now?
> 
> Ive got bodhi dirty Sanchez,a11g,blue dream,space princess,shish99,dinafem WW,DNA sour cream,dragons breath(deep bubbaXsunsour),ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm oh yeah and a Jaffa. I took my 707 out of flower after a day it's the only one I have and I don't want to lose it. Once I now the clones make it it's going back in.
> 
> Bunch of shit in veg.


very nice line up there KAB

i got 4 danny boy f2's ranging from flipped today to 52 days. and a spacedawg lady that i flipped today also.

in veg i have a sunshine daydream female, danny boy f2 male, 1 firestarter seedling, 2 of my purple plushberry x purple aos and a couple danny boy and spacedawg cuts that were taken today.

smokin on danny boy and green queen x querkle.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Bunch of Hazemans grows on THCFarmer.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Shits killin me. I want some topdawg gear soooooo bad. And it's available. But fuck me I don't wanna send logic any loot.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

my last run about five weeks out, 4 AK48 and 1 BLZ Bud


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Shits killin me. I want some topdawg gear soooooo bad. And it's available. But fuck me I don't wanna send logic any loot.


I have been talking with JJ on TSD to see if I can't get Top Dawg to vend to TSD... We have been discussing it, so now I am just waiting on a green light...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

I got GsxOg,DoubleBarrelOg,GigaBud,ECSD,buddie Uri's cross BlackBurtha my ECSDxTheBig and it's getting Totaly Black. Never seen that before but with the frost and loud smell of my SD he did good so far.

Veg. I got Elephant stomper, WiFi,White,Triangle Kush,Purple Berry Bx, Sour Banana g-13/hazeman


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I have been talking with JJ on TSD to see if I can't get Top Dawg to vend to TSD... We have been discussing it, so now I am just waiting on a green light...


That would be great for those of us who refuse to do business with Logic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> my last run about five weeks out, 4 AK48 and 1 BLZ Bud
> 
> View attachment 2287538


What are those posts and round things for?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> I have been talking with JJ on TSD to see if I can't get Top Dawg to vend to TSD... We have been discussing it, so now I am just waiting on a green light...


I saw that you said that the other day. Got me real excited. When u say green light.......u mean he is interested?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> What are those posts and round things for?


instead of having a stick in soil I run hydro and they are trellis's helps keep the lady's from sagging and helps them grow up straight.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice KaB u and HM are setting the standard around here that's for sure.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> instead of having a stick in soil I run hydro and they are trellis's helps keep the lady's from sagging and helps them grow up straight.


Not trying to be rude, but those are retarded trellis's lol. Way too thick on the top part. Prob expensive too? 

5 bucks at homedepot and you can get


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice list urself twisted. 

In veg I have super sour skunk,gage chemdawgOgXmendo,gage burg( I liked all 4 phenos!gotta wait to smoke em to make my decision),a11g,space princess,LA conn,707,blue dream,firestarter,that unknown plant,dirty Sanchez,shish99,deep phaze,probably other stuff too.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not trying to be rude, but those are retarded trellis's lol. Way too thick on the top part. Prob expensive too?
> 
> 5 bucks at homedepot and you can getView attachment 2287552


I'm not trying to scrog and they have worked great for me in the past, different strokes for different folks. I got almost an elbow off that run.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I saw that you said that the other day. Got me real excited. When u say green light.......u mean he is interested?


He seemed interested to me, we were discussing the details of how things work on TSD last... I sent him a PM telling him to just give me the word and I will have J.B open the Top Dawg Seeds Forum on TSD.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

my buddy's grow: 3 chernobyl's, 3 vortex, 3 skunkxxx, 1 hex


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Just gotta point out for those that don't know and that are engaging or getting advice from him. Mdjenks is a fraud and a liar. Not to long ago he was posting pics of herb he "grew "or his friend "grew".But in fact were pics from breeders packs. He doesn't know shit. 
plus he gives advice that is wrong. He's got about 2 grows under his belt now. Maybe. I can post links for fun if everyone wants a laugh. 

Someone post up that sweet bud that he grew and trimmed himself pleeeeaaaasse with all his years of exp "helping" with grows. You know the one that was in high times. 

Oh and mdjenks. Get lost.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just gotta point out for those that don't know and that are engaging or getting advice from him. Mdjenks is a fraud and a liar. Not to long ago he was posting pics of herb he "grew "or his friend "grew".But in fact were pics from breeders packs. He doesn't know shit.
> plus he gives advice that is wrong. He's got about 2 grows under his belt now. Maybe. I can post links for fun if everyone wants a laugh.
> 
> Someone post up that sweet bud that he grew and trimmed himself pleeeeaaaasse with all his years of exp "helping" with grows. You know the one that was in high times.
> ...


So nice to hear from you KB its been a minute how have you been? I've been good myself. Well I hope you are doing well and I have nothing to hide or prove to you. Before I was just fucking with those that fucked with me but no more it's to much energy and if you want to make fun of me go right ahead it just makes you seem like a lesser person. enjoy being that person. i wish nothing but good luck in your life.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2012)

Marijuana plants do not need "Help" growing straight. It is a natural thing to do. If your plant is sagging in vegetative state, it is because the stems are weak from lack of light or nutrients.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Marijuana plants do not need "Help" growing straight. It is a natural thing to do. If your plant is sagging in vegetative state, it is because the stems are weak from lack of light or nutrients.


and thats why people use steaks for there plants right? when the buds get big sometimes they need some help thats all I'm saying, as you can see my pots are not big so I need some stability when they get big but thanks for the info.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

More lies. U weren't messing around. U came in here acting like you knew anything about growing dank(which u don't ) got called out on it. And kept digging urself deeper. We chased u off. U made an anti seed collectors thread(which got deleted by racerboy) went to other threads crying and talking shit about us. Then came back with the pic lies. And more insults about our lame seed collections. Got chased off again. Then u come back a few weeks later to a place u aren't wanted. And talk some more bullshit. And try to give shitty advice. 

Oh yeah and u said the last time the seedism had lost blz. I contacted them and guess what??? More lies!

Take ur ass back to the noob section.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2012)

For supporting massive bud growth stakes are handy, or a trellis with a cross type support. My main stem is hella thick tho.. im not worried. 

thats from a couple days ago. the base of the stem is as big as my finger. lol


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> He seemed interested to me, we were discussing the details of how things work on TSD last... I sent him a PM telling him to just give me the word and I will have J.B open the Top Dawg Seeds Forum on TSD.


U gotta offer him a puppy. Everyone loves puppies.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> More lies. U weren't messing around. U came in here acting like you knew anything about growing dank(which u don't ) got called out on it. And kept digging urself deeper. We chased u off. U made an anti seed collectors thread(which got deleted by racerboy) went to other threads crying and talking shit about us. Then came back with the pic lies. And more insults about our lame seed collections. Got chased off again. Then u come back a few weeks later to a place u aren't wanted. And talk some more bullshit. And try to give shitty advice.
> 
> Oh yeah and u said the last time the seedism had lost blz. I contacted them and guess what??? More lies!
> 
> Take ur ass back to the noob section.


I'm not going to argue with you KB, I made some mistakes and I have some serious medical/mental issues from being in both wars and I am trying to get better and I am taking my meds along with mmj, not that that is an excuse for being an asshole. I've made my peace and am trying to do the right thing. I get plenty of likes on here and if you don't like me don't post about me. You have some real hatred towards me and thats not good for you over all just let it be and I will let it be but i have nothing negative to say I'm done with that. I hope you the same. once again good luck in your life.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 8, 2012)

*FACEPALM* Fuck! I knew I was forgetting something important! Husky outta do the trick... Fuzzy awesomeness, til summer lmfao... then be prepare for a new white carpet for 4 months...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought I was growing trees but just look at those monsters in jenks cab.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

If u could get him that water skiin squirrel I guarantee he'd join. Just trying to help man. I want some topdawg in my life!


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Me too man! No worries though, I am on that like flies on horse shit.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I thought I was growing trees but just look at those monsters in jenks cab.


My first personal grow one lady, 2.2oz in a small cab with small pots, BCN Diesel. sure i only have 3 runs but so did you all at one time and i know what i said before but i've moved on from that and i am trying to concentrate on my craft and be a positive person. if it makes you feel better about yourself to make fun of me go ahead its not going to change my life a bit but it will make you seem like a little kid making fun of the unpopular kids. you have a good year and take care.
     View attachment 2287855

Like I said ONE plant topped many times came out as fire especially after being cured for 3 months.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

Goji OG...Jenks doh be taking my photo's and using them, cuz u'll see another war


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Goji OG...Jenks doh be taking my photo's and using them, cuz u'll see another war
> 
> View attachment 2287617View attachment 2287618View attachment 2287619View attachment 2287620


I don't even know you and that pic i posted is mine I dare you to try and find it from any one else on this site or the internet at that. it seems as tho the sheep are following the heard, KB, and thats sad. I'm not going to get involved with any feuds with any of you. have a good one higher medz and good luck on your runs in the future.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn higher medz I gotta say bro. U have the touch. Great job on everything u post.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice list urself twisted.
> 
> In veg I have super sour skunk,gage chemdawgOgXmendo,gage burg( I liked all 4 phenos!gotta wait to smoke em to make my decision),a11g,space princess,LA conn,707,blue dream,firestarter,that unknown plant,dirty Sanchez,shish99,deep phaze,probably other stuff too.


Thanks buddy. It's not a heavy round like u got there. Tearin it up as usual. Yes I'm curious about those burgs still can't wait to hear about ur findings. Ya my GSxOG I'm in the same boat 4 but I think I found the winner she looks just like the pic they used for the site. She is straight up grape pixi stix. Can't wait to taste her. And train her out and see what she can do. GL bro.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone have or heard any experiences with heavy harvest fall, by advanced nutrients, specially designed for outdoor grows?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

whitenightbuds is trying 2 send me friend request, um..... NO. any way i had the most fucked up longest day ever. i got droped off at the dentist at 430 by my dad. i called him when i get out. he tells me "15 min" an hour latter after 50 calls 2 him my phone dies. just found out at 1130 at night he calls and tell us he got pinched on a drug charge(coke, and pills), fucked up day.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Burg


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just gotta point out for those that don't know and that are engaging or getting advice from him. Mdjenks is a fraud and a liar. Not to long ago he was posting pics of herb he "grew "or his friend "grew".But in fact were pics from breeders packs. He doesn't know shit.
> plus he gives advice that is wrong. He's got about 2 grows under his belt now. Maybe. I can post links for fun if everyone wants a laugh.
> 
> Someone post up that sweet bud that he grew and trimmed himself pleeeeaaaasse with all his years of exp "helping" with grows. You know the one that was in high times.
> ...


WTF I'm speechless.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey higher have u seen this one......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 8, 2012)

I could spend all night in that ass.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice as fuck KaB... Now check it isn't all that little branching that grows up all the way from the bottom of that main isn't that crazy. How they do that naturally and you dnt want to take it off cause u need all the weight you can get on em. And they're just as frosty as anyware else on the plant. My GSOG have that too. I've seen it on allot of there work. Great job.

Damn I had to re-edit the ass shot again...now ur just showin off.
That shit won his ass porn of the month right there...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I don't even know you and that pic i posted is mine I dare you to try and find it from any one else on this site or the internet at that. it seems as tho the sheep are following the heard, KB, and thats sad. I'm not going to get involved with any feuds with any of you. have a good one higher medz and good luck on your runs in the future.



take ur time...as far as i'm concerned ur the newbie here, that 99% of the people on this thread don't want here bcuz every other post is you posting some retarded crap, and always talking bout ur Blz Bud. your taste in strains differs everyone else's here. 
and i'm a sheep????? ur the one now looking to jump on the gage and bodhi wagon. 

but u can come out of hiding now cuz im gonna expose you... ManBearPig must be stopped!!!

View attachment 2287649

id take KAB's word over ur's any day, so i must try to protect my pics against a fraud like u...

Higher Medz ----> kiss-ass <--- Jenks


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

how can i forget this!!!!
2 sexy lady's



karmas a bitch said:


> Hey higher have u seen this one......


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

KAB that Burgundy looks really nice. u harvested it already?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah higher I couldn't remember when u joined us here. Thought u would like it. 

Twisted I couldn't agree more on the Gage gear. I'm 100% satisfied. Can't wait to see them when the summer heat dies down.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> how can i forget this!!!!
> 2 sexy lady's


I have to ask is that the Misse's tiny little ass there kab?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

i remember those pics were posted right before i joined, while i was lurking


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> KAB that Burgundy looks really nice. u harvested it already?


I took the top the other day. I just started doing partial plant harvests like 3 harvests ago I think. It really increases yield and the bottoms look way better with those extra few days of prime lighting.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> take ur time...as far as i'm concerned ur the newbie here, that 99% of the people on this thread don't want here bcuz every other post is you posting some retarded crap, and always talking bout ur Blz Bud. your taste in strains differs everyone else's here.
> and i'm a sheep????? ur the one now looking to jump on the gage and bodhi wagon.
> 
> but u can come out of hiding now cuz im gonna expose you... ManBearPig must be stopped!!!
> ...


I only am on the bodhi and ggg wagon because I hadn't heard of it before and people on this thread said great things about it thats not being a sheep thats just smart thinking if its good than why not get it. I talk about BLZ Bud because ive smoked it and it is high quality mj and worth every cent and just want to spread the word. What retarded crap have i posted since I got back on this thread a weak ago or so? does it make you feel like a man to talk shit to people who are trying to change their ways? I hope you realize how immature you are being and like i said i only wish you all the best.

And Im the newbie? check the join date on me and then check yours that would make you the newbie!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> I have to ask is that the Misse's tiny little ass there kab?


I don't speak Australian....but if you mean is that my girl,then yes


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I don't speak Australian....but if you mean is that my girl,then yes


id post an ass shot of my girl but shes all prego right now, lol + shes sleeping. did any one even read my last post?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

Smoking the last of some Mad Shack(WWxHerijuana) Definitely good for a freebie. Lemony, and earthy. High is good but I'm not blown away. It takes care of my head decent enough. Pulled 4oz of this one.
The other one smells like ripe, juicy fruits on a hot day. High to me is about the same as the other, a little less in the head and more in the body. No real knockout stuff. 5oz for this lady.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Smoking the last of some Mad Shack(WWxHerijuana) Definitely good for a freebie. Lemony, and earthy. High is good but I'm not blown away. It takes care of my head decent enough. Pulled 4oz of this one.
> The other one smells like ripe, juicy fruits on a hot day. High to me is about the same as the other, a little less in the head and more in the body. No real knockout stuff. 5oz for this lady.


how much light are u flowering under?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I don't speak Australian....but if you mean is that my girl,then yes


Misse's = MRS KAB lol now ya learnin Aussie champ!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn 400watts that is a shitty day. I missed ur post. Pullin for ur dad. 

Congrats on the upcoming baby.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

fine spread the word once or twice maybe about ur flagship strain...but give it a break bcuz no one here showed any interest in it
and this is not a personal journal...everything u think of u don't write here

now leave me alone, done talking to you




mdjenks said:


> I only am on the bodhi and ggg wagon because I hadn't heard of it before and people on this thread said great things about it thats not being a sheep thats just smart thinking if its good than why not get it. I talk about BLZ Bud because ive smoked it and it is high quality mj and worth every cent and just want to spread the word. What retarded crap have i posted since I got back on this thread a weak ago or so? does it make you feel like a man to talk shit to people who are trying to change their ways? I hope you realize how immature you are being and like i said i only wish you all the best.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> how much light are u flowering under?


Had these two under 600 for the first 5-6 weeks of flower then moved em under 1000.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn 400watts that is a shitty day. I missed ur post.
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming baby.


thanks karma man, ya im bumed out today.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Had these two under 600 for the first 5-6 weeks of flower then moved em under 1000.


 nice, u growing in a 4x4 space?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 8, 2012)

600 is 4x4, 1000 is 5x5


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> fine spread the word once or twice maybe about ur flagship strain...but give it a break bcuz no one here showed any interest in it
> and this is not a personal journal...everything u think of u don't write here
> 
> now leave me alone, done talking to you


Last time I talk to you but you started talking to me so man up and admit that I have said nothing bad or negative to you so I don't know how you have a problem with me because of second hand information.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Honestly I'm gonna cop that blz someday. Maybe me and higher medz or someone else that doesnt suck should cop it and grow it. Then post pics of it. Over and over and over. 

But for realz. I've heard from people that don't suck that blz is real good. Its one of those strains I'll buy one day. But with all the crazy ass fire that's dropped this year I haven't done it. 2012 has fucked my wallet up big time.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

400 sorry too. Ya that's a fucked day... first kid?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Fugu if you're looking for a Kushy nighttime couchlock strain. White Grapes if you're looking for a more balanced smoke that may be energetic and offer a soaring head high and still somewhat of a stoned body effect. Personally I'd go with the Fugu. You can't go wrong with the Blowfish or Bubba crosses. Most bubba crosses are predominantly Bubba but if you could find a Blowfish pheno, It'd be a keeper for sure. Either way it's sure to yield dense nugs and good weight. It'll be a shorter plant and have floral, incense, berry, and coffee aromas. Leaves should turn dark possibly black in flower. In the test thread I saw, she looked gorgeous and you could really see both parents in the photos.


Growing Fugu now. Prob a week or so away from flower. I got a good mix of phenos. Real vigorous plants from the get. I'd recommend them for sure based on what I've seen so far. I'm really hoping for that killer Blowfish pheno and it looks like a few are sativa dominant.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Honestly I'm gonna cop that blz someday. Maybe me and higher medz or someone else that doesnt suck should cop it and grow it. Then post pics of it. Over and over and over.
> 
> But for realz. I've heard from people that don't suck that blz is real good. Its one of those strains I'll buy one day. But with all the crazy ass fire that's dropped this year I haven't done it. 2012 has fucked my wallet up big time.



Bro everything on my list is from this year bro. No shit. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Last time I talk to you but you started talking to me so man up and admit that I have said nothing bad or negative to you so I don't know how you have a problem with me because of second hand information.


firstly never started talking to u...i made a statement
secondly, as i said BEFORE, the problem i have is it's a mutual feeling of the growers here that u should leave


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice NightBird blowfish (G13 X Oregon Funk) X (G13 X Blue Dot) what is the blue dot? I was trying to figure it out.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> 600 is 4x4, 1000 is 5x5


i was under the impression 400 did 3x3 600 did 3.5x3.5 and 1000 watter did 4x4?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Damn boyz in da hood. U been reading for a grip. Catch up son


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> 400 sorry too. Ya that's a fucked day... first kid?


ya first one


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

Choc. Kush #4...lovin this strain, and it soooo easy to trim especially after trimming those lavender and plush berry's


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

i just ordered 2 lumitek 600 watt ballasts 2 try and make my night better.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> ya first one


Nice GL bro.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Nice NightBird blowfish (G13 X Oregon Funk) X (G13 X Blue Dot) what is the blue dot? I was trying to figure it out.


I think it is Leda Uno x NL/Haze. It was crossed with G-13 as genetic donor which let the G-13 keep its potency and flavor. Accoring to seedfinder. I'd never heard of it prior to looking up its information on seedfinder after I had it a several years back.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Honestly I'm gonna cop that blz someday. Maybe me and higher medz or someone else that doesnt suck should cop it and grow it. Then post pics of it. Over and over and over.
> 
> But for realz. I've heard from people that don't suck that blz is real good. Its one of those strains I'll buy one day. But with all the crazy ass fire that's dropped this year I haven't done it. 2012 has fucked my wallet up big time.


Just reread this. When i was sayin some else that doesn't suck. I meant pretty much anyone that's not mdjenks. Cuz pretty much everyone else I see pics from here has the fire. Wasn't trying to put my skills on a pedestal.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just reread this. When i was sayin some else that doesn't suck. I meant pretty much anyone that's not mdjenks. Cuz pretty much everyone else I see pics from here has the fire. Wasn't trying to put my skills on a pedestal.


that shoulda been a known to everyone


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

ya karma i just got em off the site u pmed mea week or 2 ago, ya twisted im in for alot of work. and we have complications with the baby that 1% of women get ware a normal ambilical cord has 3 artariys and 2 veins but she only has 2 artariys(i know thats spellt wrong) and 2 veins, so i have 2 tak her 2 the doctors once a week for ultrasounds. fucking unreal guys, im glad i have u guys 2 vent 2 right now, this post is getting 2 me.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just reread this. When i was sayin some else that doesn't suck. I meant pretty much anyone that's not mdjenks. Cuz pretty much everyone else I see pics from here has the fire. Wasn't trying to put my skills on a pedestal.


yeh u'd have to be a silly cunt like jenks to think that man all good kab!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

And! I don't know if I mentioned this to you guys, but I talked to Jay of AKG on facespace. He said that it isn't going to be F2's of JPR, he is doing a BX of JPR. He said he was getting ready to do the selection shortly.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad the point in that direction was used. Hope u saved some loot.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks NBx guess that makes sense. Keep us posted sounds like som dank.

Ya KaB I want to grab some of dem Apple Jacks too. One a these days.

400 damn bro just be positive and it will work out. See these days they check for everything and they scare the shit out of you. And expecting mothers are the worst. But the truth is they dnt know how many if us were born with less arteries in our cords. And bro trust me it will change ur life. There isn't words. I got three. U will do fine...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> And! I don't know if I mentioned this to you guys, but I talked to Jay of AKG on facespace. He said that it isn't going to be F2's, he is doing a BX of JPR and Sin City Kush. He said he was getting ready to do the selection shortly.


he said he was calling it a BX and then just Sin City Kush 2..but Sin City Kush x Sin City Kush is technically an F2 no matter how he markets it.
The Sin City 2's are already dry and getting prepped to ship. I should have mine this week.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Glad the point in that direction was used. Hope u saved some loot.


 paid 314$ with shipping. im going 2 buy the hoods and bulbs from a local store, but i know hes not stocking lumiteks right now, ever time i talk to this guy on the phone we get into a 2 hour long conversation on growing, last time we were talking about the E.C. (electrical conductivity) of water. the lower ur e.c. the more ppms u can run with out burning ur plants, like tap water is coming out of ur tap with 300ppms of minerals a other crap in it.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Has anyone an idea if its better to send rooted clones or unrooted clones through the post? Ive done Rooted b4 with good success but was a short journey overnight so they were perfect! Any ideas on how long one could last unfed and without light? thanks champo's!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

Rooted for sure. In Rapid Rooters. Get em wet. Wrap em in papertowels, bubble wrap that. stick in a cut open soda bottle, bubble wrap that, stick in box... USPS Priority Mail if In USA... works every time.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

i am supposed to write an article for Jorge Cervantes about the current problems with the serious fight against cannabis in my country

u guys think i should do it?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Rooted for sure. In Rapid Rooters. Get em wet. Wrap em in papertowels, bubble wrap that. stick in a cut open soda bottle, bubble wrap that, stick in box... USPS Priority Mail if In USA... works every time.


Drank i like the sound of that man thank-u! Mine was similar didnt go to mass extent of the bubble wrap tho will this time round!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

ive seen people in florida using cigar tubes


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> he said he was calling it a BX and then just Sin City Kush 2..but Sin City Kush x Sin City Kush is technically an F2 no matter how he markets it.
> The Sin City 2's are already dry and getting prepped to ship. I should have mine this week.


Ok went back and checked my message. I thought it said something about Sin City Kush, but it didn't it was about JPR, and this is what was said. I'll go back and fix it in my other post so as not to confuse anyone or spread any disinformation. this is what he sent me. 

*"Alphakronik Genes*Thanks for the kind words, bro. Yes, we are starting a JPR F2 Project, but it's actually a bx as we are taking a JPR male and going backwards with it on the LVPK mom."

I'm sure he has a few projects going on though and leaks tidbits about this or that to followers like us.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i am supposed to write an article for Jorge Cervantes about the current problems with the serious fight against cannabis in my country
> 
> u guys think i should do it?


Its a choice thats ballsy!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i am supposed to write an article for Jorge Cervantes about the current problems with the serious fight against cannabis in my country
> 
> u guys think i should do it?


why would u not do it? let me tell u something, some of the pics posted on this thread are high times worthy, and your one of them plp


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn boyz in da hood. U been reading for a grip. Catch up son


Hahahaha! Had a busy ass day today moving some funk ass sour d.. Damn I wish I still had my cut!!
fuckers be fightin over that shit lol
Been trying to keep up but damn there were like 20+ more pages since this morning lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Hahahaha! Had a busy ass day today moving some funk ass sour d.. Damn I wish I still had my cut!!
> fuckers be fightin over that shit lol
> Been trying to keep up but damn there were like 20+ more pages since this morning lol


if im not home im on this thread via my phone just 2 stay up 2 date.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 8, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> if im not home im on this thread via my phone just 2 stay up 2 date.


I went away for a week.. No way was i gonna go back threw it all...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 8, 2012)

I know how u feel boyz. I miss my sour d cut so badly. Ive got the 707. It got messed up last run when my a/c took a shit so I'm hoping it's as good as I hear. Blissfest was talking real highly about his biodiesel. I'm gonna cop it soon i think. I'm so pissed I cant topdawg gear anywhere I trust. Cuz I'm sure I could find something nice in their gear.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ok went back and checked my message. I thought it said something about Sin City Kush, but it didn't it was about JPR, and this is what was said. I'll go back and fix it in my other post so as not to confuse anyone or spread any disinformation. this is what he sent me.
> 
> *"Alphakronik Genes*Thanks for the kind words, bro. Yes, we are starting a JPR F2 Project, but it's actually a bx as we are taking a JPR male and going backwards with it on the LVPK mom."
> 
> I'm sure he has a few projects going on though and leaks tidbits about this or that to followers like us.


That would actually be a LVPKBX?!?
Strange but I dig it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 8, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> why would u not do it? let me tell u something, some of the pics posted on this thread are high times worthy, and your one of them plp


just not sure if the law in my country saw it, if it would make things worse than they are already


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I know how u feel boyz. I miss my sour d cut so badly. Ive got the 707. It got messed up last run when my a/c took a shit so I'm hoping it's as good as I hear. Blissfest was talking real highly about his biodiesel. I'm gonna cop it soon i think. I'm so pissed I cant topdawg gear anywhere I trust. Cuz I'm sure I could find something nice in their gear.


i would kill for a real cut of head band , im growing a 707 cross right now


----------



## alley.walker (Aug 9, 2012)

I collect seeds like a mofo.. Shit MEIN I even made my own.. 5 strains included and the end result is the shortest, fastest little friggen plant in the world bar none.... For me, this is simply a hobby. Strains included are Pineapple chunk (cuz i luv it so much), Short stuff auto, cross breed of short stuff auto.. (Ez to recover from a mess) and a local ruderalis plant left over from WW2.. Yes, it was hemp.. But after 67 years of no attendance or observation.... It's surely a ruderlis plant. Next up in the breed is Afghan Kuoooosh auto.. Now that I am sitting on over a 1000 seeds, and they are popping... I think I am rich.. (In friends only).. I can rotate every friggen week in a 18 pot set up...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i would kill for a real cut of head band , im growing a 707 cross right now


 Which cross?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> That would actually be a LVPKBX?!?
> Strange but I dig it.


Yes it would.  I smoked a blunt with my girl tonight of some JPR that's been curing for a couple months. I tell you what. That shit is out of this world stoney. It just keeps getting more and more potent. I really want some good LVPK genetics though and that was why I bought the JPR. I ended up getting a bomb ass SQ dom plant, lol. But it brings its best to the cross for sure. It opens up the kush density and the buds start to dread towards the end, but it is still all very dense and yields above average for a kush. Any nug left on there will be a tight ass kushy flower at the end. Cheesy funky smell, hard to describe, a sweet floral cheese. Not the biggest colas, but everything on it will produce. It brings a little color, but if you pump it full of nitrogen it really packs on the weight. I harvest it at week 8-11 depending on if she wants to keep going. Now if I could find a good LVPK dom male....


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Yes it would.  I smoked a blunt with my girl tonight of some JPR that's been curing for a couple months. I tell you what. That shit is out of this world stoney. It just keeps getting more and more potent. I really want some good LVPK genetics though and that was why I bought the JPR. I ended up getting a bomb ass SQ dom plant, lol. But it brings its best to the cross for sure. It opens up the kush density and the buds start to dread towards the end, but it is still all very dense and yields above average for a kush. Any nug left on there will be a tight ass kushy flower at the end. Cheesy funky smell, hard to describe, a sweet floral cheese. Not the biggest colas, but everything on it will produce. It brings a little color, but if you pump it full of nitrogen it really packs on the weight. I harvest it at week 8-11 depending on if she wants to keep going. Now if I could find a good LVPK dom male....
> 
> View attachment 2287806View attachment 2287807View attachment 2287808View attachment 2287809View attachment 2287810


Very nice job man!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i am supposed to write an article for Jorge Cervantes about the current problems with the serious fight against cannabis in my country
> 
> u guys think i should do it?


Own it dude, do your research to support and back your points of contention or even agreement. As long as you take the time to properly research the laws and the topic, the essay will write itself. You'll have an essay that is hard to contain in the restrictions he will provide. Send it to him like, "dude... its 26 pages...." He'll be like... "ya... I only needed 3... looool."


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Very nice job man!


Thanks man. Most of those are from my first run of her also. I was a proud papa when I finished her. She is a joy to run. She really makes life easy. Just keep up with the nutes and watering. She drinks a lot. I have her pretty dialed in and she keeps amazing me every time I run her. I let her go to 11 weeks with my SLH this last run because I wasn't really pressed for space. Both were out of this world. The funny thing is the next batch I cut down of it which was 2 behind, actually came down at the same time. I cut it at 9 weeks and honestly it could have come down at 8. The same regimen, different soil base. The faster ones were in my soilless mix, and the longer ones were in the same mix, but the base was Ocean Forest. Both were out of this world though. Yield was basically the same, the trichs and everything looked the same, but the OF based ones were like 3 weeks older, lol. I'd love to see what she does in hydro or some other runs as I do a pretty strict organic run.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Ding! Post #900. Watch out WBW, I'm coming for you!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Yes it would.  I smoked a blunt with my girl tonight of some JPR that's been curing for a couple months. I tell you what. That shit is out of this world stoney. It just keeps getting more and more potent. I really want some good LVPK genetics though and that was why I bought the JPR. I ended up getting a bomb ass SQ dom plant, lol. But it brings its best to the cross for sure. It opens up the kush density and the buds start to dread towards the end, but it is still all very dense and yields above average for a kush. Any nug left on there will be a tight ass kushy flower at the end. Cheesy funky smell, hard to describe, a sweet floral cheese. Not the biggest colas, but everything on it will produce. It brings a little color, but if you pump it full of nitrogen it really packs on the weight. I harvest it at week 8-11 depending on if she wants to keep going. Now if I could find a good LVPK dom male....
> 
> View attachment 2287806View attachment 2287807View attachment 2287808View attachment 2287809View attachment 2287810


It was good, I'll agree. But not Purple Moonshine or Dojaberry or Double Purple Doja Good.
Man I wish more of you got to try that shit. Those were some insane purps. Id give the JPR a 7 outta 10 tho. I found it surprisingly delicious. The JPR2 should be great too. It'd be awesome if someone would cross it to blueberry or blue moonshine.. who know's that the future holds tho?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Snybody know a promo code for seed depot?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> if im not home im on this thread via my phone just 2 stay up 2 date.



Yeah me 2 lol I'm on my iPhone but today it got crazy once word got around that sour was on deck.. 



karmas a bitch said:


> I know how u feel boyz. I miss my sour d cut so badly. Ive got the 707. It got messed up last run when my a/c took a shit so I'm hoping it's as good as I hear. Blissfest was talking real highly about his biodiesel. I'm gonna cop it soon i think. I'm so pissed I cant topdawg gear anywhere I trust. Cuz I'm sure I could find something nice in their gear.


I wish I had access to cuts.. But u gotta really know who u getting them from..
i was gonna get biodiesel last week I think or the week b4 that I can't remember been ordering likes mofo these past few months lol
But it was out then I was gonna go sour power but that shit went out in my cart so I ended up getting the last pack Jedi kush.. Hopefully I get a good deathstar leanin pheno.. 
Is that bodhi drop gonna be at the tude? I hope it is cuz seur kinda sucks for big drops unless u got a world class trigger finger..
i want so much shit from that list that it's crazy.. Lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> It was good, I'll agree. But not Purple Moonshine or Dojaberry or Double Purple Doja Good.
> Man I wish more of you got to try that shit. Those were some insane purps. Id give the JPR a 7 outta 10 tho. I found it surprisingly delicious. The JPR2 should be great too. It'd be awesome if someone would cross it to blueberry or blue moonshine.. who know's that the future holds tho?


I'd give it a 9.5 outta 10 tbh. I had a lot of SQ dom phenos and 1 LVPK hybrid only 1 LVPK dom pheno. they were all different than this one. It really stood out the whole way and looked nothing like the others. Super aggressive saw bladed leaves. Very sativa structure with kush support. But still not like the SQ. I ran Plushberry next to JPR so I saw a lot of SQ crosses. None were like this, this was the gem out of like 50 seeds I ran of various genetics, lol. Out of those I only have 3 left, JPR, Purple Plushberry, an Pink Plushberry (letting it go.) Definitely one of the best hybrids I've seen between 2 strains. Most I've seen thus far either lean one way or the other, I don't think I've seen any real nice hybrids except for this one.

And no I never had Purple Moonshine, Dojaberry, or DPD. My purple has always been GDP. I can't wait to cross that bitch to something. Purple Raskal's Og or Aliendawg. muhahahaha....


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 9, 2012)

news just keeps getting better
my friend who picked up my order at the post office just told me what i got in the package
its all there, plus i got an extra pack of Snow Goddess

and to believe i just ordered that again this morning with the hazeman promo, DJS blueberry and some T-Light
gonna email jodie and let her trade it for something else before it ships

2 shirts and a dvd shipped. 3 packs under the disc, 1 vial inside the tag of a tshirt, and the others including freebies stuck to the inside of the sleeve of the other tshirt
that wasnt the plan, all were to be in one spot. and the package was checked by customs, lucky me!!!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Snybody know a promo code for seed depot?



I do believe it is "AUGUST HEAT"


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Own it dude, do your research to support and back your points of contention or even agreement. As long as you take the time to properly research the laws and the topic, the essay will write itself. You'll have an essay that is hard to contain in the restrictions he will provide. Send it to him like, "dude... its 26 pages...." He'll be like... "ya... I only needed 3... looool."


gonna do it
have JPR running now too, really is some frosted fire!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Just another of my first run


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Seur gets the tested proven stuff.

Just puffed on some of my aos. That strain smells and tastes so damn good. I just got rid of her. And I really dialed her in this last time. Lollypopped and four topped. I have another ten pack I can pop. At sometime. Super munchies now.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> I wish I had access to cuts.. But u gotta really know who u getting them from..
> i was gonna get biodiesel last week I think or the week b4 that I can't remember been ordering likes mofo these past few months lol
> But it was out then I was gonna go sour power but that shit went out in my cart so I ended up getting the last pack Jedi kush.. Hopefully I get a good deathstar leanin pheno..
> Is that bodhi drop gonna be at the tude? I hope it is cuz seur kinda sucks for big drops unless u got a world class trigger finger..
> i want so much shit from that list that it's crazy.. Lol


I know how you feel brother. I was able to score a few legit cuts along the way, but I've done a lot of seed popping looking for killer genetics. I'm not very hooked into the scene and haven't been able to find many good true gem genetics. I did score a killer GDP, NYC, SLH, and Bubba. Those have been the queens in my harem for awhile, the SLH is a new add, but I gave it to a buddy to try out first due to plant limitations, and took a clone from him when he showed me how killer it was. I got ideas for all dem hoes, lol.

-Fugu Kush (bubba male) x my Bubba. A bx of sorts. more like a combination of Bubbas as I believe Hazeman's is not a pre 98, but a pre 91 or something like that. 
-GDP x everything.... lol. Turning everything purple.
-NYC x Aliendawg (alien dom male.) has to be nasty....
-(SLH xSourbubble) x my SLH. If I can find a proper SLH dom male in some seeds I got, I could do another bx of sorts on this one or combine 2 diff SLH phenos into one. Don't know a lot about the the SLH x SB, but it sounds worthy of running.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Still finding that Purp Plush to be an alright girl too Night damn did that bitch yield! 13+ a Piece with a 2-3 week veg!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Still finding that Purp Plush to be an alright girl too Night damn did that bitch yield! 13+ a Piece with a 2-3 week veg!


Holy crap thats a nice yeild


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> Holy crap thats a nice yeild


All of a sudden she just kicks into gear and boom!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

I've done 6 with my purple plush in 3 gal pots.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone have a suggetion on what to use to fillter the fresh air being brought in from out side?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just made my first seed depot order, starting small to feel it out lol

303 seeds biodesiel
sin city seeds Sour flame og


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I've done 6 with my purple plush in 3 gal pots.


Epic yielder for sure... Not the prettiest tho!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> Anyone have a suggetion on what to use to fillter the fresh air being brought in from out side?


I'd go a odour sok cheap and good!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just made my first seed depot order, starting small to feel it out lol
> 
> 303 seeds biodesiel
> sin city seeds Sour flame og


Man u wont be disappointed.. Now they're at spain they should be dynamite!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

I've tried the mushroom filters and they worked great.... at first. After dust and pollen clogs up the filter you have to clean it and recondition it... with their handy dandy reconditioning kits you have to order over and over.... prettty sweet scam if you ask me...

And I don't care what they say, they aren't 0 drag. I don't use any filter at the moment and maintain good air flow an temps. I spray regularly with a whole host of stuff and have never had any issues. Not ideal, but I havent found anything I liked well enough to keep using. I tried a hepa filter and the mushroom filter, both failed. not enough flow with the hepa filter and good flow with the mushroom filter, but when it was dirty it had almost no flow.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> I'd go a odour sok cheap and good.


ordour sock? I was thinging car air fillter or a furncefillter, but can i get a link buck?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Man u wont be disappointed.. Now they're at spain they should be dynamite!


Hope not, was the only place with the bio in stock.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hope not, was the only place with the bio in stock.


bio diesel, or something else


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just made my first seed depot order, starting small to feel it out lol
> 
> 303 seeds biodesiel
> sin city seeds Sour flame og


Are you TSD forum member? If so remember to use the one (1) time use 5% discount code provided in the forums for being a forum member or wait on a different order. Just thought I would mention it.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I've tried the mushroom filters and they worked great.... at first. After dust and pollen clogs up the filter you have to clean it and recondition it... with their handy dandy reconditioning kits you have to order over and over.... prettty sweet scam if you ask me...


Man bung em in the washing machine on gentle and bung it in the clothes dryer to reactivate no fancy kit here!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I know how you feel brother. I was able to score a few legit cuts along the way, but I've done a lot of seed popping looking for killer genetics. I'm not very hooked into the scene and haven't been able to find many good true gem genetics. I did score a killer GDP, NYC, SLH, and Bubba. Those have been the queens in my harem for awhile, the SLH is a new add, but I gave it to a buddy to try out first due to plant limitations, and took a clone from him when he showed me how killer it was. I got ideas for all dem hoes, lol.
> 
> -Fugu Kush (bubba male) x my Bubba. A bx of sorts. more like a combination of Bubbas as I believe Hazeman's is not a pre 98, but a pre 91 or something like that.
> -GDP x everything.... lol. Turning everything purple.
> ...


SLH is some fuckin killer shit!! But yeah I feel u bro lol that sour d cut I lost and my black rose were my only real keepers.. lost it to the damn heat when my fan and central ac decided to take a shit at once on a rare weekend that I was away.. Thank god I atleast was able to save the black rose I would've been pissed! I've been running it for a while now and that's heaviest yielding pheno I've found out of like 50 popped.. No fluff at all rock hard ass nugs that smell like berries/grape soda
Gotta keep poppin I guess cuz I need more keepers! lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> bio diesel, or something else


Sweet what im hoping for, something to shine


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hope not, was the only place with the bio in stock.


the bio looks dank as a mo fucker. all my seeds gremed and are now seedlings. the bohdi and tga are looking very vigours .


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> ordour sock? I was thinging car air fillter or a furncefillter, but can i get a link buck?


http://www.norfolklights.com/odorsok-carbon-air-filters-p-996.html


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hope not, was the only place with the bio in stock.


Yeh i know dont think they'd have many left..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Are you TSD forum member? If so remember to use the one (1) time use 5% discount code provided in the forums for being a forum member or wait on a different order. Just thought I would mention it.
> 
> Peace,
> Hippie


I used tsd420 for 10% off 

Not a forum member yet working on it.


----------



## OGHippie420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Shitty sorry to hear of you losses to the heat... Seem to be a sad, but common thing this year...

Be well & Stay up.

Peace,
Hippie


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> SLH is some fuckin killer shit!! But yeah I feel u bro lol that sour d cut I lost and my black rose were my only real keepers.. lost it to the damn heat when my fan and central ac decided to take a shit at once on a rare weekend that I was away.. Thank god I atleast was able to save the black rose I would've been pissed! I've been running it for a while now and that's heaviest yielding pheno I've found out of like 50 popped.. No fluff at all rock hard ass nugs that smell like berries/grape soda
> Gotta keep poppin I guess cuz I need more keepers! lol


Got a cut of it coming my way soon hope its nice like u say... Potent?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

Og hippie when will u guys do another good promotion like the classic seeds.one?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> SLH is some fuckin killer shit!! But yeah I feel u bro lol that sour d cut I lost and my black rose were my only real keepers.. lost it to the damn heat when my fan and central ac decided to take a shit at once on a rare weekend that I was away.. Thank god I atleast was able to save the black rose I would've been pissed! I've been running it for a while now and that's heaviest yielding pheno I've found out of like 50 popped.. No fluff at all rock hard ass nugs that smell like berries/grape soda
> Gotta keep poppin I guess cuz I need more keepers! lol


i love my cut very very frosty and super lemon vanilla flavor great sativa, no idea where it came from got it from friend who got it from quantum rep here in wasington


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 9, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> We are running a buy 2 get one on Chimera right now and I think the Buy 2 Sin City Seeds Strains for $100 and get a free t-shirt and sticker from Sin City Seeds is still going for a little longer...


nice
Mental Floss for me


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> SLH is some fuckin killer shit!! But yeah I feel u bro lol that sour d cut I lost and my black rose were my only real keepers.. lost it to the damn heat when my fan and central ac decided to take a shit at once on a rare weekend that I was away.. Thank god I atleast was able to save the black rose I would've been pissed! I've been running it for a while now and that's heaviest yielding pheno I've found out of like 50 popped.. No fluff at all rock hard ass nugs that smell like berries/grape soda
> Gotta keep poppin I guess cuz I need more keepers! lol


ya the way I look at it, you find 1 or 2 real keepers out of 100 seeds. Whether it be 100 of the same kind or 100 of 50 different kinds. Just gotta keep poppin and lookin for em.  Once you pop you can't stop, lol. 




Buck123 said:


> Got a cut of it coming my way soon hope its nice like u say... Potent?


Super potent. If you find good phenos they can finish sooner also. 9-11 wks is where I look to take mine. Depends on what she is telling me.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> ya the way I look at it, you find 1 or 2 real keepers out of 100 seeds. Whether it be 100 of the same kind or 100 of 50 different kinds. Just gotta keep poppin and lookin for em.  Once you pop you can't stop, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man appreciate it!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Man bung em in the washing machine on gentle and bung it in the clothes dryer to reactivate no fancy kit here!


Ya was thinking of just doing some panty hose or something to keep the biggest shit out, and then when it gets clogged, you just move up the leg a bit more and get a clean spot. Or just toss em and get a new one, they're pretty cheap.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Man im torn on a subject! Lol 

To order rd gear or not to ugg shit looks the fire! I know i swore i would pass on a breeder that pops out 50 strains
overnight but the stuff seems to be proven dank!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Just so you know you can take advantage of that special as many times as you like, even in a single order. I edited that post to say that...


i may have 2 jump on that deal , buy any 2 pack and pick any one pack?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ya was thinking of just doing some panty hose or something to keep the biggest shit out, and then when it gets clogged, you just move up the leg a bit more and get a clean spot. Or just toss em and get a new one, they're pretty cheap.


Thats a good thought too man and probably less restrictive on the fan!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Think it has to be chimera


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man im torn on a subject! Lol
> 
> To order rd gear or not to ugg shit looks the fire! I know i swore i would pass on a breeder that pops out 50 strains
> overnight but the stuff seems to be proven dank!


i really hope its fyah. i bought so many of them


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man im torn on a subject! Lol
> 
> To order rd gear or not to ugg shit looks the fire! I know i swore i would pass on a breeder that pops out 50 strains
> overnight but the stuff seems to be proven dank!


There's been some complaints but nothing too serious!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man im torn on a subject! Lol
> 
> To order rd gear or not to ugg shit looks the fire! I know i swore i would pass on a breeder that pops out 50 strains
> overnight but the stuff seems to be proven dank!


Kinda how I feel on the subject. It may be untested, and there may be some issues in the lines somewhere, but dank x dank indeed does equal dank. You are gonna find some fire in there for sure is what I'm thinking.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think it has to be chimera


so i can buy 2 cheap packs and get an expensive pack free?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> so i can buy 2 cheap packs and get an expensive pack free?


 Im not sure but it looks like all three have to be chimera


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Kinda how I feel on the subject. It may be untested, and there may be some issues in the lines somewhere, but dank x dank indeed does equal dank. You are gonna find some fire in there for sure is what I'm thinking.


I was thinking the same thing b4 i posted.. Dank x Dank = Uber-dank!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

OGHippie420 said:


> Buy any 2 packs of Chimera Genetics and get 1 pack of Chimera Genetics of your choice. You may take advantage of this offer as many times as you like, even in a single order. So if you buy 6 packs of Chimera Genetics you are entitled to 3 free packs of Chimera Genetics of your choice.
> 
> Hope this clarifies it.
> 
> ...



Thanks hippie......


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think it has to be chimera


so if i buy 2 mixxed packs i can get an 80 $pack free?



OGHippie420 said:


> Buy any 2 packs of Chimera Genetics and get 1 pack of Chimera Genetics of your choice. You may take advantage of this offer as many times as you like, even in a single order. So if you buy 6 packs of Chimera Genetics you are entitled to 3 free packs of Chimera Genetics of your choice.
> 
> Hope this clarifies it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol 400watt im guessing it dont work like that!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think it has to be chimera


why not? He said i buy any. 2 i get any one i want right?




hellraizer30 said:


> Lol 400watt im guessing it dont work like that!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

I stand corrected lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think it has to be chimera


ok I'm on that shit then. ill get some mixxed gems for out doors next year and some fighting buddha.



hellraizer30 said:


> I stand corrected lol


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> why not? He said i buy any. 2 i get any one i want right?


Give the man a break hell lol Id do the same!!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think it has to be chimera


im a.broke mother fucker and I'm going to.pm jb like "can u throw a lil something extra in for me" too.lol . 



Buck123 said:


> Give the man a break hell lol Id do the same!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

"give a man an inch, he'll want 2. Give him 2, he'll take 3. Give a brother a rope, he wanna be a cowboy. "


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

*Damn, I take a break from this thread for one evening, and shit goes crazy. Jenks is starting fights, KaB is posting ass shots and screaming like a little girl........ HM is writhing articles, and chosen is being racist, lmfao.*
*Shit, I love this thread.*

Somebody asked about Flowering:
Ace of Spades (@chopping block)
Super Lemon Haze (@chopping block)
Goji OG
Pure Kush x Uzbeki
Sunshine daydream
Flav
Chernobyl
GDP
Jackpot Royale



About to go into Flowering(whithin the week):
Black Afghani x '88G-13/Hash Plant
Tiger's Milk



Veg:
Grape Stomper Hybrid x Joseph OG
Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper (foulballs cut)

Sprouting:
Carmel Candy Kush
Strawberry Frost
Grape Stomper Bx2

On deck:
Green Crack S1
Headband Bx
Instant Karma



'Emerica


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

LoLz...............


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep I feel asleep with my phone in my hand last night I wake up to freekin 8 or so pages. After likes and reads half my life has gone by.

HM that is quite the honor bro keep us posted. I'll def. like to read it when ur done. And best wishes on those orders. Maybe you could talk to Hippy and JB and they could do extra stealth shit for you and bet they would be cool about that seeing your situation.

NBx that's a nice lookin and souding girl you got there congrats.

GU nice line up..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

I posted this link to Gud the other night and it didn't work. Now I got this email.

On Aug 9, 2012, at 12:21 AM, Weed Watch Magazine Forums - A Marijuana 420 Publication for Stoners | Powered by Cannabis wrote:

Dear Twisted_pleasure,

A new LinkBack has been recorded for a thread you have participated entitled - 303 Aurora Project - in the 303 Seeds forum of Weed Watch Magazine Forums - A Marijuana 420 Publication for Stoners | Powered by Cannabis.

This LinkBack is located at:
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/showthread.?t=3008#linkbacks

The originating site is located at:
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-2659.html

Here is the associated message:
***************
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/303-...a-project.html
***************


All the best,
Weed Watch Magazine Forums - A Marijuana 420 Publication for Stoners | Powered by Cannabis

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
What is a LinkBack?

LinkBacks are links from elsewhere that reference a forum discussion. These links are registered in our forums in three different ways: Pingbacks, Trackbacks or Refbacks. To learn more about this feature, please visit this page:
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/misc.?do=linkbacks

Unsubscription information:

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/subscription.?do=usub&t=3008

To unsubscribe from ALL threads, please visit this page:
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/subscription.?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all

I do not get it. They have to review if you post a link to their site? Idk this will probobly get deleted here to but figured I would atleast try to show it.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

good morning all! hope some of us are in better moods today. BS/GWS (aka could be blackjack or great white shark, we shall see)

View attachment 2288083View attachment 2288084View attachment 2288085View attachment 2288086View attachment 2288087 
the seedling

LED seems to be woking fine, the bean is about 12 days from when it popped till now.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2012)

lmfao...just had to watch that sub falling down video again...wanted to start the day off with a laugh. dude screams like chewbacca lmao. too bad he's watering his weed plants cuz that one could be a $10,000 winner on america's funniest home videos.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 9, 2012)

lmao, sounds like he's auditioning to sing in the band as a Schwarzenegger impersonator.
The music seems a good fit, especially the solo when he's away.


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lmfao...just had to watch that sub falling down video again...wanted to start the day off with a laugh. dude screams like chewbacca lmao. too bad he's watering his weed plants cuz that one could be a $10,000 winner on america's funniest home videos.


or.........Tosh.o

this plush is some good smoke.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

the solo & sub wailing is the best part.
like perfectly almost produced timing.
amazing really & super funny.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

which one of you is the p/c nerd?

i want to talk to my brother about the browser you recommended i try... what's it called again?
running xp if you need to know. & no, im not (too) old & stubborn its just the best MS ever put out imo.

& my brother speaks your nerd language. 

google chrome i love its function... but privacy wise i dont. feel me?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 9, 2012)

SRware Iron

http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php

exactly like chrome but without google. Get adblock plus and ghostery extensions.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 9, 2012)

I give props to mdjenks mini grow. Cab grows are way harder than outside or indoor room grows IMHO.

Fuck jeorge Cervantes, make him write his own term paper unless he has $$..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

^ agreed

some of these fucks want another cannetics.
unfortunately your fag god , mr c(ock smoker) , cant come to save you... if the spotlight be shining in your (internet) face.

trust me.
play fair , leave dude alone. 
you dont like him , lovely , mad respect & its perfectly fine.

y'all need to dis this dude all the time in bunches?
hmmmmm...

if you dont like what i just said , imma turn up the kenny rogers roaster (with proof) on some of you.

integrity be flexible on the web.
so much honor & forthrightness, laughable !
i been jacked more times on RIU than any place on the canna web.

still some good souls come here to play.

show & grow.
that's what's up.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> which one of you is the p/c nerd?
> 
> i want to talk to my brother about the browser you recommended i try... what's it called again?
> running xp if you need to know. & no, im not (too) old & stubborn its just the best MS ever put out imo.
> ...


I have a degree in computer science but I'm not the p/c nerd you speak of but I could help you out if you like. firefox is a really great web browser and it has great security. Is your firewall on? IMO I would just buy a MAC hardly any chance of getting a virus and you can set your firewall to stealth mode so no one unless they are bill gates or the facebook dude can hack through it plus mac's operating system OSX the new version mountain lion, I have snow leopard which is two behind since I have had my macbook pro since 2010, rarely if ever crashes! I have two macbook pro's and the operating system has never crashed in five years and i have never had a virus and i have no virus protection either.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I give props to mdjenks mini grow. Cab grows are way harder than outside or indoor room grows IMHO.
> 
> Fuck jeorge Cervantes, make him write his own term paper unless he has $$..


hey thanks, its not sooo mini its about 6 feet high 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep but I know a lot of you have way way bigger operations than me. maybe someday after i get my craft dialed in I might go for the big boy with a flower room and a veg room!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not trying to be rude, but those are retarded trellis's lol. Way too thick on the top part. Prob expensive too?
> 
> 5 bucks at homedepot and you can getView attachment 2287552


I did say I am using hydro, an RDWC system so your trellis would not work for me.


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> hey thanks, its not sooo mini its about 6 feet high 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep but I know a lot of you have way way bigger operations than me. maybe someday after i get my craft dialed in I might go for the big boy with a flower room and a veg room!




I think you could bro. You've obviously got enough ingenuity, your cabinet looks like a lab. I say ditch the LED and hydro bullshit and just go ALL NATURAL with some good ole HID's and soil. These plants have been doing it on their own for millions of years, *they don't need fancy setups.*
Been here since '08, most common thing I see: People over-think it.


dial in the EC
adjust that PH
& just sit back





but I work alot harder than that.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Flaming Pie said:


> Marijuana plants do not need "Help" growing straight. It is a natural thing to do. If your plant is sagging in vegetative state, it is because the stems are weak from lack of light or nutrients.


The main stem from that big ass BCN Diesel indoor grow had a root ball the size of an egg and it was in flower and yes I needed the posts and trellis's because the pots are not that big and I had to tie it down to the ring and posts or it would have fell over.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

fresh trim , round two later


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2012)

Is that kf?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> I think you could bro. You've obviously got enough ingenuity, your cabinet looks like a lab. I say ditch the LED and hydro bullshit and just go ALL NATURAL with some good ole HID's and soil. These plants have been doing it on their own for millions of years, *they don't need fancy setups.*
> Been here since '08, most common thing I see: People over-think it.
> 
> 
> ...


It does look like some mad scientist lab for sure, I'm just doing an experimental run with the 300w LED since I got it for free and it cost my buddy 1k but he got a 600w one and he loves LED's. I have a 400w HPS and a 400w HD and Digital conversion ballast. Actually I have been thinking of doing soil eventually but I love hydro, so much to play with and it makes me feel like a scientist when i'm not fucking with computers and working at Dell.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> fresh trim , round two later


beautiful purple, well done! And for those that talked smack about how I trim it is no different than this you can try and dispute it just to do it if you want.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> I think you could bro. You've obviously got enough ingenuity, your cabinet looks like a lab. I say ditch the LED and hydro bullshit and just go ALL NATURAL with some good ole HID's and soil. These plants have been doing it on their own for millions of years, they don't need fancy setups*.*
> Been here since '08, most common thing I see: People over-think it.
> 
> 
> ...


I do the same with hydro. If you do hydro right it's a lot easier and much less fuss and mess to deal with. Thing with hydro is that you either do it mediocrily and keep pace with soil or you dial in your shit 110% and blow your soil brethren out of the water.

A LOT of just general advice on this forum and others regarding hydro. One thing I've learned is that every system will have to be custom dialed in for the best results. Most notably when a different medium is used.

For example, the standard "water once every three hours" doesn't work for both rockwool cubes _and_ hydroton. Two different animals with two totally different approaches.


----------



## snodome (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> People over-think it.









that started as a dispensary bagseed that i put in a itty bitty pot on the periphery of the light-reach and more or less neglected. grew better yielded more than seeds backed by hype and pampered like the sultan of brunei.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I do the same with hydro. If you do hydro right it's a lot easier and much less fuss and mess to deal with. Thing with hydro is that you either do it mediocrily and keep pace with soil or you dial in your shit 110% and blow your soil brethren out of the water.
> 
> A LOT of just general advice on this forum and others regarding hydro. One thing I've learned is that every system will have to be custom dialed in for the best results. Most notably when a different medium is used.
> 
> For example, the standard "water once every three hours" doesn't work for both rockwool cubes _and_ hydroton. Two different animals with two totally different approaches.


After my beans pop I put them in riot roots and once they break ground I transplant them to net pots with hydroton. I use a recirculating deep water culture set up so it is constantly flowing water from one pot to another with a small but powerful pump. When the plants roots suck up enough water I just turn the pump on in the res and let it flow into the control pot until it is full enough. i also use h2o2 to keep it clean and hygrozyme for healthy roots. I pretty much got my skills down with this set up its not hard for me it was the first run that I got a little overwhelmed but I got the hang of it quick.

here is a good example of my RDWC set up: the white bucket on the left is a two gallon res (the cab holds 8 pots but im doing an experimental LED run with 1 pot) with an orange tube going from the white rez to the control pot which has the pump for circulation and the yellow tube at the top of the pot is an oxygen feeder, I have two air pumps for it. i also have two built in computer looking fans, a white fan on the left and a black fan on the right so I have a 360 degree air flow plus my porty A/C is blowing directly into the cab, I leave the doors open most of the day. the LED puts off no heat which is good due to these summer heats (damn climate change). I run lights in the day cause Im paranoid about light leaks even though I have it all sealed up and have a green light for my room. anyway that was long and here is the pic, finally:


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

pics of some cured bud i grew: The bud next to the dew can isn't cured I had just trimmed the sugar leaves and fan leaves off.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

i have about 27 gallons of rockwool crutons... the one advantage is they go longer between waterings. a feature like that is a nice cushion if you aint around & shit breaks. another thing i like about rockwool is it give more grow (root) power over hydroton. 

i consistently get bigger plants w/ the same rooting time given to clones & same size container with 90% crutons & 10% sure to grow hail.

its not much more "grow power" ... but every 3, 5, 8g more over all those cuts adds up !

hydroton = i love it , its my fav , & i'll take some less grams for less headache 

my total feed time per 12 hour lights on is 5x @ 5 minutes each time.
shit would killa kill some rockwool fast.

what's yours? how high do you flood?
im a low flood guy.... make those roots work for their slut water love.

*

yes.
its killing fields.
leafy bitch aint it?
but she was a mom , subject to that nasty heat wave in my lab , & more.
im soooooooooooo happy to be back harvesting again.


*

ah. no jenks. trying to stay consistent & not be lazy, she gets 100% trimmed again. 
2x total. rough trim like you see. hits the screen for a few days. 
then, after it gets crispy, i go back in for a surgical strike.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think it has to be chimera


Will u post some pics of the Chernobyl guwall?


guwall said:


> *Damn, I take a break from this thread for one evening, and shit goes crazy. Jenks is starting fights, KaB is posting ass shots and screaming like a little girl........ HM is writhing articles, and chosen is being racist, lmfao.*
> *Shit, I love this thread.*
> 
> Somebody asked about Flowering:
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

its nice to see everybody growing so many different strains!
the tons of information about all this gear will be bomb.

shit if people didnt grow it , i wouldnt be seed starving for some of those "firestarters".


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> its nice to see everybody growing so many different strains!
> the tons of information about all this gear will be bomb.
> 
> shit if people didnt grow it , i wouldnt be seed starving for some of those "firestarters".


i love the fact that everyone is growing everything, i like comparing notes. life is making me crazy gud! fucking so much bullshit everyday, whatever at least my plants are ok


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

Gud ur flipping me off cause I get along with MrC and u dnt? I'm not even a part of cannetics. And when I asked him about it I was told no. Did it bother me at first yes. But then I found out what it was all about and now I dnt care.

And the truth is I havnt posted pics because of security I dnt trust any of those browsers nore will I ever. I use an IPhone under a fake name and I dnt even personaly Pay the bill. So untill I can figure out a way to post my work ffrom this phone without a trail I won't. On cannazon I can. So call me a fag or dnt even acknowledge this post whatever. But if all I had going on is a little cab I wouldnt even worry. But those who know me I got ALLOT more going on then that. And I'm not is a good place and I have a Fam. So I got allot more to worry about then anyone's approvals.

So respect that or don't. But I have earned my keep around here and fuckin Jenks has to do the same. At least I didn't start off with all that drama he did. Just for the record the only thing I ever said was his continuous post of videos. Yes u cant post some vidoes cool. But not 10 in a row you even said soemthing about his Poor taste. And the other thing I said was WTF about how he went out of his way to trash talk everyone in here when he was clearly deceitful. 

And the shit with hippy was civil just like this post I dnt hate never have never will. Wish I could say the same for some of you.


Gud ur just as guilty at ignoring people and calling people out in here. So dnt beat around the bush u got something to say to me say it. Dnt give me rep. Behind closed doors then ignor me in public. Thought u to be a cool Kat.
Cause I for one dnt hide shit from the Internet spot light.


U asin fuckin cola slighin kick ass MTF....


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i have about 27 gallons of rockwool crutons... the one advantage is they go longer between waterings. a feature like that is a nice cushion if you aint around & shit breaks. another thing i like about rockwool is it give more grow (root) power over hydroton.
> 
> i consistently get bigger plants w/ the same rooting time given to clones & same size container with 90% crutons & 10% sure to grow hail.
> 
> ...



If the buds are really airy like that big one next to to the diet dew then I do a loose cut but if they are tight buds i do a surgical as you would say tight cut. Thats why the pic of the top of the jar are a bit leafy because they were some airy loose ass big buds!

Oh by the way do you use trimming scissors, plain scissors, or an electric trimmer? I use professional grade hand trimmers, after a while you get that thumb cramp but I am leary of electric ones so I was just wanting some advice and or opinions about them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> If the buds are really airy like that big one next to to the diet dew then I do a loose cut but if they are tight buds i do a surgical as you would say tight cut. Thats why the pic of the top of the jar are a bit leafy because they were some airy loose ass big buds!
> 
> Oh by the way do you use trimming scissors, plain scissors, or an electric trimmer?


I have a trim pro rotor works killer


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep this is the one I got http://www.trimpro.com/en/produits/fiche_produit/2
Ill never go back. I take off the big fans and bam. U scrap that bitch and blades. And the bag catches all the good trim. Dry sift bam love it.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

HR u ever clean ur bag. What a bitch. I pressure washed that bitch lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I have a trim pro rotor works killer


I've always wanted to see all of these trimmers in action. I don't mind dropping the coin. But I hate buying shit that doesn't work. I was talking to a friend from Cali a few months ago. The amount of loot he spent on trimmers last year was insane. He does his thing outdoor.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm trying really hard to earn my way here and I know I was a complete and utter ass in the beginning but I was in a bad place in my life physically and mentally and like i said thats not an excuse to treat people that way. for now on I'm going to be positive and take criticism in a positive light and use as much advice as i can get from you more experienced growers. Never again will I be that way I don't even like to think about it because I can't believe i acted like that I am to old and mature to be doing shit like that.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

Bro it's bad ass. Now dnt get me wrong if u want to take a bud shot nothing beats by hand. But as far as getting the job done it does hands down. Like I said you take off the fans and then roll it around and it gets the rest. Never have ever had a complaint. SSome people are like doesn't it ruin the resin glands but the truth is if your shit sucks it ain't the trimmers fault. And te bag just catches the little resin coated leaves and it's perfect. And also they dry right in the bag perfectly.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'm trying really hard to earn my way here and I know I was a complete and utter ass in the beginning but I was in a bad place in my life physically and mentally and like i said thats not an excuse to treat people that way. for now on I'm going to be positive and take criticism in a positive light and use as much advice as i can get from you more experienced growers. Never again will I be that way I don't even like to think about it because I can't believe i acted like that I am to old and mature to be doing shit like that.


Thats all I'm sayin. Appreciate ur service. And I think KaB has his points and do does GUD. Hopfuly everything is cool.


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> Will u post some pics of the Chernobyl guwall?


Will do. Just give me an hour or 2. Lights are off right now and I've been making too many night visits. Pushing the limit.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'm trying really hard to earn my way here and I know I was a complete and utter ass in the beginning but I was in a bad place in my life physically and mentally and like i said thats not an excuse to treat people that way. for now on I'm going to be positive and take criticism in a positive light and use as much advice as i can get from you more experienced growers. Never again will I be that way I don't even like to think about it because I can't believe i acted like that I am to old and mature to be doing shit like that.


at first ur posts were causing hate, but u seemed to take what we said and stoped doing that and apologized 2 so whatever.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> Will do. Just give me an hour or 2. Lights are off right now and I've been making too many night visits. Pushing the limit.


ya just take it when the lghts are on no big deal, i justwant 2 see what it looks like.


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> Will u post some pics of the Chernobyl guwall?



It's not the Golden ticket, More like the Golden puff balls

*Chernobyl* - End of week 7


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

I got my lazy ass up and did it


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i have about 27 gallons of rockwool crutons... the one advantage is they go longer between waterings. a feature like that is a nice cushion if you aint around & shit breaks. *another thing i like about rockwool is it give more grow (root) power over hydroton*.
> 
> what's yours? how high do you flood?
> im a low flood guy.... make those roots work for their slut water love.


You def hit the nail on the head there about hydroton and roots. It's taken me a few cycles, but I now know that it's all about having a nice and healthy root mass before going into the next growth stage. For me this translates into a little longer of a veg time, but when flower is initiated it's like the hammer drops at Indy.

Btw, I have two hydro setups which are shallow (Fearless Gardener air tables) and deep flood (EconoJet and Megagarden). Both styles equally rock when dialed in, but my eureka moment came recently regarding the dry period between flooding. Turns out it's a lot shorter than I'd ever thought! I now flood every 45 minutes (I grow in net pots filled with hydroton on a flood table). However this finding only applies to HID. I know it's still about the standard three hours though when using fluoros... not sure about LED. That along with relatively low humidity (40-50% range) and a slightly higher room temp (say 80 degrees vs 75) has given me the kind of outrageously accelerated growth rate I have always been in search of. This has all been done with a deep flood/flash flood type of setup. With the Botanicare EconoJet it takes a minute and a half to fill the table, stays flooded for an additional thirty seconds, and drains in three. Plus a needle wheel water pump hooked up to an air pump is being utilized, so I'm not sure what effect that may have on it too.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

my seed list : current :

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alphakronik : Chedderwurst
Alphakronok : Bandana 
Alphakronik : Alpha Dawg

Alpine Seeds : X-Dog

Blazing Pistileros : Sour Bubble x Aloha WW

Bodhi : Gogi OG

Breeders Boutique : Qrazy Quake

Barneys Farm : Blue Cheese (one sad seed left)

cannetics : sour d x og kush x malawi x chessysmurf

Cannacopia : BC Roadkill

Cali Connection : Jamacian Me Crazy
Cali Connection : Jedi Kush
^ my CC stash is weak wtf?

Chimera : Calizahr
Chimera : C4

CH9 : Super Haze
CH9 : Vintage 2006
CH9 : Flower

Classic Seeds : White Widow x Romulan
Classic Seeds : Real Northern Lights
Classic Seeds : Afgooy x Romulan
Classic Seeds : Humboldt Purple 

Cannaventure : Mass Super Skunk x Hindu Kush
Cannaventure : Blue Magoo x Jazzberry Jam

Dank Dairy Seeds : Jacks Surprise

Dizzle Frost : Chocolate Chunky Monkey

Delicious Seeds : La Musa

Dinafem : Diesel
Dinafem : Moby Dick
Dinafem : Original Amnesia 
Dinafem : White Siberian 
Dinafem : Fruit Automatic
Dinafem : California Hashplant
Dinafem : Sweet Deep Grapefruit
Dinafem : White Widow
Dinafem : Power Kush

Devils Harvest : Casey Jones
Devils Harvest : Strawberry Sour D
Devils Harvest : Shoreline

Delta9 : Simpson Kush
Delta9 : SuperStar

Dynasty Seed : Mochalope V2
Dynasty Seed : killing fields x space queen
Dynasty Seed : Mt Hood Huckleberry 
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Cough
Dynasty Seed : Carmel Kush
Dynasty Seed : Cosmic Brain

Dutch Passion : Power Plant
Dutch Passion : Brainstorm

DNA : Shark's Breath
DNA : Connie Chung
DNA : Confidential Cheese
DNA : Hash Plant Haze
DNA : Sour Cream

Eva Seeds : Monster
Eva Seeds : Papa's Candy
Eva Seeds : Jamaican Dream
Eva Seeds : TNT Kush

Emerald Triangle : Trinity Kush
Emerald Triangle : Emerald Jack
Emerald Triangle : Bubba76
Emeradl Triangle : Grapefruit Krush 
Emerald Triangle : Blueberry Headband
Emerald Triangle : Super Sour OG

Eugenics : Medical Miracle 
Eugenics : Dead Ho OG
Eugenics : Alien Empress 
Eugenics : OG Graze 

[email protected] : F13 (f2) 
[email protected] : Chocolate Rain
[email protected] : Blueberry Sativa
[email protected] : LadyCane x Blueberry
[email protected] : Chocolate Mix
[email protected] : old school shiva skunk x chocolate rain
[email protected] : holland's hope x chocolate rain
[email protected] : amnesia haze x chocolate rain
[email protected] : killa queen x nycd (killian) 
[email protected] : Cheeseberry
[email protected] : ak47 x chocolate rain
[email protected] : Chocolate Mind Melt
[email protected] : Blueberry
[email protected] : Kashmir Glory Hole
[email protected] : Shiva Skunk
[email protected] : Blue Chem

Female Seeds : Black Sugar
Female Seeds : Black Widow
Female Seeds : Iced Grapefruit

freebie : purple bud
freebie : lemonesse

Frost Brothers : C99 (both pineapple & spicy)

Freedom of Seeds : Godberry
Freedom of Seeds : Romberry
Freedom of Seeds : Mighty Grape

Gage Green : Pepe le Chem

G13 Labs : Blueberry Gum
G13 Labs : Pineapple Express
G13 Labs : Skunk #1
G13 Labs : OG13
G13 Labs : Purple Haze
G13 Labs : Sour AK
G13 Labs : Gigabud

Greenhouse Seeds : Exodus Cheese
Greenhouse Seeds : Kalashnikova

gudkarma : northern lights x blueberry (S1, that's right fuckers)

Hazeman : G13HP
Hazeman : Elephant Stomper
Hazeman : Hippie Headband

High Quality Seeds : Afghani Kush

Immortal Flowers : Headband BX
Immortal Flowers : Grapehead

Jkahn : bandana x alien fire (indica dom , sativa dom)
Jkahn : nebula x alien fire (gudkarma's favortire & next on my pop list)
Jkahn : alien fire f2 (wtf i didnt even remember getting these!)
Jkahn : white widow x alien fire
Jkahn : el aquamista x alien fire (must run)

KOS : Shish99

KC Brains : Leda Uno
KC Brains : Kandy Kush
KC Brains : White Widow
KC Brains : KC 36

Mandala : Hashberry
Mandala : Satori
Mandala : #1

Mr. Nice : Medicine Man

Nightmare Kush (the white, i forget breeder)

Nirvana : Master Kush

Paradise Seeds : Belladonna
Paradise Seeds : Wappa

Riot Seeds : Purpla Bubba OG

Reserva Privada : Sour Kush

Southern Flatland : red heri fruit bud x lemon thai
Southern Flatland : lemon thai x northern lights

Sannie Seeds : The Mask (f2) 
Sannie Seeds : Extrema x Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Kolossus
Sannie Seeds : Jackberry
Sannie Seeds : Killing Fields F3
Sannie Seeds : Heribei
Sannie Seeds : Extrema
Sannie Seeds : Anesthesia
Sannie Seeds : Herijuana
Sannie Seeds : KO Kush F3
Sannie Seeds : New Blue Diesel 
Sannie Seeds : jackberry x ko kush

Seedmaker Seeds : Orange Light
Seedmaker Seeds : Silver Jack

Sweet Seeds : SAD
Sweet Seeds : Carmel Cream
Sweet Seeds : Green Poison

Sensi Seeds : Shiva Shanti II

Scarhole : hp x cm (? huh)
Scarhole : og thai x mendo purps
Scarhole : norther lights x haze
Scarhole : bubba x og
Scarhole : herijuana x haze
Scarhole : chemo iranian 
Scarhole : red cherry berry x chemo iranian 
Scarhole : dr greenthumb bagseed C99

Samsara : Spicy White Devil
Samsara : Supersonic Crystal Storm
Samsara : Aquamista
Samsara : Sweet Black Angel

Seedism : Diesel

TGA : The Thrid Dimension 
TGA : Dairy Queen
TGA : Chernobyl 
TGA : Jack The Ripper

Taaldow : Medusa
Taaldow : Hooch

TCVG : Generic Weed
TCVG : Shit

TH Seeds : Burmese Kush
TH Seeds : SAGE

Top Shelf Seeds : Exodus99
Top Shelf : Sour Banana 

USC (breeders choice , sannie) : Durganchitral

unknown : grapefruit x diesel 
unknown : whitedawg
unknown : magic merlin x DNA lemon skunk

Ultra Genetics : Medno Grape Kush

World of Seeds : Pakistan Valley Kush
World of Seeds : Afghan Kush Ryder
World of Seeds : NL x Big Bud
World of Seeds : Madness

White Label Seeds : White Skunk


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

im missing a few reserva privada & greenhouse ...just about everything else listed & updated.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2012)

just made my first seed depot order. lets see how it goes.


BreederVarietyPrice Per PackNumber of PacksTotal CostAfgooieCLS$45.001$45.00Vic-s-High-RegularPisces$82.031$82.03*Subtotal*$127.03 *Discount*13.99 *Delivery Charge*$12.88 *Total Cost*$127.21 


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 9, 2012)

Aren't the classic seeds buy one get one? I think it says something like that in the forums?
You might wanna email JB and ask.


Edit-
It's buy 2 get one.

" it does not matter every 2 you buy you'll get a free pack of classic seeds of your choice" - Classic Seeds

You gotta send JB a note along with your order telling him what Freebie you want. That's a good deal. You'd score like 30 beans for under $100.

I've been eyeing the Chemo x Sour Diesel and Romulan Joes IBL Romulan for a minute now. Just wanna see a few classic grows before I buy anymore beans.

It's disheartening to learn some of my stash has gone bad from old age.

These are all at least 5 closer to 6 year old beans tho. I should get myself a bean freezer or fridge. 
I keep em in a cool dark place as it, but not as cool as a fridge. 

Jack the Ripper RIP
Floater RIP
Space Princess RIP


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 9, 2012)

Scarhole's Herijuana x Haze certainly sounds interesting. Amnesia Haze or even Nevil's Haze would make for some cool crosses.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Aren't the classic seeds buy one get one? I think it says something like that in the forums?
> You might wanna email JB and ask.


i saw the thread...its buy 2 get 1...not sure if its still goin. thought about it...but i wanted to keep my order kinda small on the first go round.

can't wait for the vics high...don't see how killer queen and space queen could go wrong..


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> Will do. Just give me an hour or 2. Lights are off right now and I've been making too many night visits. Pushing the limit.


You got the green LED 3 stage head Lamp? that thing is the shit, it leaves your hands free to do work and you don't have to fumble around with a green flash light unless you have a big green LED or plasm lamp.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Got an order from the tude today:


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn! Guwall that is some frosty shit, nice!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 9, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i saw the thread...its buy 2 get 1...not sure if its still goin. thought about it...but i wanted to keep my order kinda small on the first go round.
> can't wait for the vics high...don't see how killer queen and space queen could go wrong..


Did you see the Vics High test thread at the Farm? Looked awesome.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> I got my lazy ass up and did it


Glad ya did she nice bro. Truthfully that is the one I want to try along with appolo


----------



## genuity (Aug 9, 2012)

shish99







good strain to grow,i put 5 seeds in soil,got 5 females,3 where fluff,one was a beast in the bud depatment,but lack of frost.
the last one(pic above)is the one i like most,nice fruity smells,dark colors,ok yield,waiting to smoke her.

thanks to KAB,for posting his pics of his shis99,its what made me get them beans.


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

Critical Sensi Star - Delicious seedI 
This was a freebie I got from the tude a couple months ago. This is by far one of my new favorites. I am an indica fan, and I'll tell you right now.. This bitch is potent.* DONT SLEEP ON THIS ONE BOYS*. Definently going to pick up a pack of these after this succeful grow of her.






EDIT:I should mention it tastes amazing.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Oh by the way do you use trimming scissors, plain scissors, or an electric trimmer? I use professional grade hand trimmers, after a while you get that thumb cramp but I am leary of electric ones so I was just wanting some advice and or opinions about them.


i'd love to own pro grade hand trimmers.

i have 6 pair of fiskars that i rotate through a trim.
break every thing down as far as med/large stem with a pair of dykes.

used to hate trimming.
now i recognize that my clients want the shit tight.
so better to make it a habit as to catch zero whining


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

i KNEW that shit was bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very nice photo by the way.

im a fan of delicious seeds indeed i am.
yield on that pheno maybe no so critical? 

* 

that resin hessian looked killer too.

*

got my large desicant (spl) packs today. nice.
not as anal as cmt , his shit is the gold nay its the king arthor super platinum on top of gold standard , but very good ideas in his stash pics.

[youtube]zIV4poUZAQo[/youtube]
^this is what its like around here jenks young squire.

who are they? we are the collectors who say "seed" & we want to see your shrubbery.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i KNEW that shit was bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very nice photo by the way.
> im a fan of delicious seeds indeed i am.
> yield on that pheno maybe no so critical?
> *
> ...


Ni Mother fucka. But yea that Critical Sensi does look nice. I'm with ya on that. I was tempted to get in on the "*Sensi Hijack*" [Jack Flash X Jack Herer] X Sensi Star or the* "Sensi Gravity"* Sensi Star X Zero Gravity [Old Nevil Afghani] when I ordered the Resin Hessassin. 

 <-- "*Sensi Hijack*" $25, by Weedbeat at Seedbay

Forget that Trim Pro, All you need is a herring.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

sensi hijack looks bomb.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

dang , if true, those dwight howard trade rumors got Miami never winning a title ever ever again. 

who's the best guard on the nuggets? they saying andre igodaula could be going there for andrew bynum or pau gasol.

hmmm...


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

@ gud vegged 4 wks taken at day46, still amazing. 

Super dooper couch lock, fall asleep kinda stone

Hurts my eyes and makes my brain slow


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i'd love to own pro grade hand trimmers.
> 
> i have 6 pair of fiskars that i rotate through a trim.
> break every thing down as far as med/large stem with a pair of dykes.
> ...


Ya I do all mine by hand. It sucks, but I personally hate larf on my shit, so I know other people would too. Once you get it down and can get a few good friends to help, its not that bad. I've done 9 plants in 3 hrs with 1.5 helpers. Everyone takes a job and burns through it.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

i had a trim pro in my grips on an auction site. some fuck sniped me last and i mean last 6 seconds. 
they gave me a 2nd chance offer for a killer $ but i turned it down.

still want one.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Ive used it in the past, and if your goal is screwing over your patients and making hash for yourself, the trim pro is the way to go, lol. I personally like to leave as much as possible on the buds. The Trim Pro beats the hell out of the bud, breaks most of the crystals and just gums up the system in general. So ya you save time in trimming, but you lose a lot in the way of frost. But you get it back when you clean the trim pro in the form of a softball sized hash ball when you scrape it all down. My buddy did a whole harvest through a trim pro and ended up having a 219g ball of hash after everything was cleaned up.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> It's not the Golden ticket, More like the Golden puff balls
> 
> *Chernobyl* - End of week 7


not much of a yeilder but very resin coated, i love how green she still is. thanks for posting this, i just wanted an idea of what im getting from mine.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ya I do all mine by hand. It sucks, but I personally hate larf on my shit, so I know other people would too. Once you get it down and can get a few good friends to help, its not that bad. I've done 9 plants in 3 hrs with 1.5 helpers. Everyone takes a job and burns through it.


i trim by hand 2, and its still fun but a chore. im going 2 employ some heads 2 trim this years outdoor crop, same plp that helped me carry water, i was planing on giving em each 20% of the harvest.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i'd love to own pro grade hand trimmers.
> 
> i have 6 pair of fiskars that i rotate through a trim.
> break every thing down as far as med/large stem with a pair of dykes.
> ...


Mine is all personal and medicinal so it doesn't matter to me, when you grow 5 or less trimming is no big deal its getting rid of the stems that sucks i have to chop it up fine so I don't clog the garbage disposal which i have done twice but its easy to fix.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

my last bud for a while, unless I want to go down to the collective or have them deliver to me but i don't want to spend the money. I guess I could just bum off my neighbor if i get desperate. This puppy was at the bottom of the last jar and got a little smashed, not lookin so pretty i suppose but it does the job in a great way.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ive used it in the past, and if your goal is screwing over your patients and making hash for yourself, the trim pro is the way to go, lol. I personally like to leave as much as possible on the buds. The Trim Pro beats the hell out of the bud, breaks most of the crystals and just gums up the system in general. So ya you save time in trimming, but you lose a lot in the way of frost. But you get it back when you clean the trim pro in the form of a softball sized hash ball when you scrape it all down. My buddy did a whole harvest through a trim pro and ended up having a 219g ball of hash after everything was cleaned up.


Iv'e heard exactly the same a few times now Night.. They just arent gentle enough!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

I had to buy this shit, just cuz of the name lol


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Scarhole's Herijuana x Haze certainly sounds interesting. Amnesia Haze or even Nevil's Haze would make for some cool crosses.


Beanho just released a New Nev's Hz X at hemp depot Nevs x Sweet tooth#3..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 9, 2012)

little music to collect too
[video=youtube_share;7C76N3tIgIc]http://youtu.be/7C76N3tIgIc[/video]


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

My trim pro doesn't rip anyone off it saves me time. And makes me happy. And I take care of her and she takes care of me. And my friends love me for all my offerings and it is great.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Ive used it in the past, and if your goal is screwing over your patients and making hash for yourself, the trim pro is the way to go, lol. I personally like to leave as much as possible on the buds. The Trim Pro beats the hell out of the bud, breaks most of the crystals and just gums up the system in general. So ya you save time in trimming, but you lose a lot in the way of frost. But you get it back when you clean the trim pro in the form of a softball sized hash ball when you scrape it all down. My buddy did a whole harvest through a trim pro and ended up having a 219g ball of hash after everything was cleaned up.



Theres a trick to it, dont overload it and dont run it to long and it comes out perfect!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> My trim pro doesn't rip anyone off it saves me time. And makes me happy. And I take care of her and she takes care of me. And my friends love me for all my offerings and it is great.


Care to share some pics? Im only going based on what iv'e heard not seen!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

You tube has a ton of vids on it buck


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Gud ur flipping me off cause I get along with MrC and u dnt? I'm not even a part of cannetics. And when I asked him about it I was told no. Did it bother me at first yes. But then I found out what it was all about and now I dnt care.
> 
> And the truth is I havnt posted pics because of security I dnt trust any of those browsers nore will I ever. I use an IPhone under a fake name and I dnt even personaly Pay the bill. So untill I can figure out a way to post my work ffrom this phone without a trail I won't. On cannazon I can. So call me a fag or dnt even acknowledge this post whatever. But if all I had going on is a little cab I wouldnt even worry. But those who know me I got ALLOT more going on then that. And I'm not is a good place and I have a Fam. So I got allot more to worry about then anyone's approvals.
> 
> ...


ah no i (seriously) honestly dont know what you're talking about.

but you can like who you wanna. 
& you can hate who you wanna.
& you're right i play the same game.

your biz is your biz. i didnt even take the shit with hippie seriously cause it squashed itself.

the jenks thing is 100x more annoying cause its non stop & overboard & incessant. 
he's obviously not going anywhere. & these dudes is obviously here. so, why not forget it?

i have to forget all kinds of shit or id be tossing this laptop out the window at least once a month.

& that ridiculous white widow fake picture/post aside.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Im cool with just starting fresh with jenks seems he got off to a bad start but seems last few posts are 
good and folks dont seem to mind.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

tad similar, slightly beck(ish). 

i listened to modest mouse all day.

that song is nice. real nice. i just loaded a bunch from that album into my youtube player 
good lookin. makes me wanna smoke some hash.
to the fridge !

*

you can hate that trimpro... harvesting every two weeks (2.5 tops) i definitely want one. the key was noted... remove everything large, stemy, and bulky. little rough trim is all & toss it in & never overload.

im making a drop hella soon. my clones be hella beastly.
life is returning to normal. fuck hand trim'n all the time.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im cool with just starting fresh with jenks seems he got off to a bad start but seems last few posts are
> good and folks dont seem to mind.


So it's safe for me to take him off ignore?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So it's safe for me to take him off ignore?



Seems that way lol


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You tube has a ton of vids on it buck


Oh yeh seen a few dude just dont wanna hurt the precious little nuggies!! So cosmetically the buds if done correctly hell they turn out fuckin sick?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im missing a few reserva privada & greenhouse ...just about everything else listed & updated.


i see u got ur seeddepot order gud


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

^ love that avi 

awwwwwww mr. travis you look a little inconvenienced.

lol. notice all those 6s around his head?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'm trying really hard to earn my way here and I know I was a complete and utter ass in the beginning but I was in a bad place in my life physically and mentally and like i said thats not an excuse to treat people that way. for now on I'm going to be positive and take criticism in a positive light and use as much advice as i can get from you more experienced growers. Never again will I be that way I don't even like to think about it because I can't believe i acted like that I am to old and mature to be doing shit like that.


Plus all the meds i.e. oxycontin & klonopin one for pain one for ptsd. thank god for mmj it got me off the opiates and I only take the klonopin when I feel that panicy feeling coming on, alcohol with them is no help!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> little music to collect too
> [video=youtube_share;7C76N3tIgIc]http://youtu.be/7C76N3tIgIc[/video]


finally someone that likes music like me this band is amazing. and I got all the "ur music sucks" comments I listen to most everything but mostly indie rock, right now I'm listening to death cab for cutie. I have my ipod on shuffle and now I'm listening to Band of Horses!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> tad similar, slightly* beck(ish)*.


ok last one for a couple days, i dont wnat to get annoying, or any more . . . 

[video=youtube_share;dYKUPb-x-EU]http://youtu.be/dYKUPb-x-EU[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i see u got ur seeddepot order gud


i didnt.
imma wait 30 days.
not trying to jip him for extra he could sell to u.
dude needs his gap$ too.

JB emailed me this morning all british like "kindest regards grow friend have you got those beans yet chip chip cheerio ? " 

dude is contacting me outta the blue cause he knows im a seed freak.

i know now his customer service is legit.
if they dont show... his promise is 100% in my stash... & yours when u order too.
we've already exchanged two quality emails. i trust him & he knows the collection bug.

i'll be scoring two mental floss... another c4 for the freebie.
next flip ^ already got the score right there.
hear lots good about chimera.

& at least 3 more classic seed.
after that.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> id run that cheese bx1 all day.
> plus if u like to make beans, skunk #1 is a good breeding tool.
> 
> *
> ...


another awesome band!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

i never get tired of beck.
& my hash high is soaring.

*

hipster chicks love interpol.
i love naked hipster chicks.
gudkarma loves interpol.

^ basic logic


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i never get tired of beck.
> & my hash high is soaring.
> 
> *
> ...


ha. same reason i love falloutboy. 

the c4 should be bangin

i love me some mental floss almost as much as i love me some pupil floss. operation get fuckd up is a go. 

fucking black cherry seedling #3 (the later one) just fell over and died. never seen anything like that before. almost makes no sense. 
got some bodhi a11g's to stand up and join the party.
the timewrecks are winning the race in terms of growth and vigor. getting big real fast. lemon larry x snowlotus is pullin a fast second. 

really awesome plantmax bulb that i paid $80 for at the hydro shop 3 months ago when I was desperate, just blew up. literally.
replaced with a ushio super hps stat. no more anything but the ushios, ever again.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> So it's safe for me to take him off ignore?


you sure can i promise you won't regret it!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

if i stopped buying seeds id be able to grab hortilux even for backups.
plantmax it is


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

the pax by ploom:

[video=youtube;HJnRG9xMfZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJnRG9xMfZ8[/video]

[video]http://vaporfection.com/products/mivape/[/video]


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 9, 2012)

Plushberry, blue widow, and querkle coming down right now! 
Gdp, JTR, Mendo montage, cheedarwurst, more plushberry and querkle next week! 
Oh yes


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 9, 2012)

bean poppin time, got 2 spots. goin with a couple that i've really wanted to grow for a while now but keep pushin aside. i went with 1 PWF Seed chem 91 x killer queen and 1 insane seed posse chem d bx3.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;EQk8tdV7YeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQk8tdV7YeI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

Delivery to the windy city $300, smoking a phattie bat in traffic ($2 blunt wrap)ROAD TRIP with a trunk full of dank ...priceless..


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Delivery to the windy city $300, smoking a phattie bat in traffic ($2 blunt wrap)ROAD TRIP with a trunk full of dank ...priceless..


driving dirty in the windy city, nice. may the force be with u bro


----------



## snodome (Aug 9, 2012)

my offering to the spirits of sct. some bc anesthesia @ roughly 60 days. 












[video=youtube;m8rMdKu0iIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8rMdKu0iIw[/video]


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Peakseedsbc has a special for his regular customers. Something about new beans, maybe some c-99. I am gonna try that texada skunk and sweet skunk.
The Northern skunk I popped are looking great, Big beans and I got 12 to a pack


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ dear god. I request a do over on that!


----------



## Drishti (Aug 9, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> SRware Iron
> 
> http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php
> 
> exactly like chrome but without google. Get adblock plus and ghostery extensions.


+rep using iron to browse and tor to post...gotta love ip anonymity. good lookin on the ghostery extension!! 



Mosca's Sweet Tooth gettin the chop in a couple hours at 62 days. Took some cell pics last night, dslr dreamin.



Grape fever took over, wishin on a star FUGU is there when Bodhi drops


----------



## John12 (Aug 9, 2012)

Whats better to get?? An AC or a dehumidifier? Stuff stays on 80-82 but rh runs in the 50's...50-55....in flowr..Thanks


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

An a/c will help act as a dehuey. Your humidity isnt that high,uNless ur having difficulties with mold or rot(I know I know) I would say go with the a/c. The lower temps will help u out a lot. Faster growth,denser buds,color changing herbs,less stress on your plants.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> An a/c will help act as a dehuey. Your humidity isnt that high,uNless ur having difficulties with mold or rot(I know I know) I would say go with the a/c. The lower temps will help u out a lot. Faster growth,denser buds,color changing herbs,less stress on your plants.


im only planing on runing a dehuey unit for my new grow. my basement stays so cool, but as u said i have mold and humidity problems


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

Got some more pics if you guys are interested....

I only ask because I've been shooting and posting all day.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn huge nba trade.


----------



## snodome (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> Got some more pics if you guys are interested....
> 
> I only ask because I've been shooting and posting all day.


more of that pk x uzbek if ya got em. very appealing look to those nugs.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> Got some more pics if you guys are interested....
> 
> I only ask because I've been shooting and posting all day.


would love 2 see some


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

all my seed cracked.bohdi sunshinebanndana , thought this was a cool shot
all my clones are starting 2 take offtahoe ogdna sleestackXskunkkandy kush freebie. im feeding the clones 10mill clonex solution and 10mill bio weed per gal. of tap water


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finishing up the upload and the watermark so jenks don't post them up somewhere, lol...... Just kidding bud.


----------



## smang (Aug 9, 2012)

Seeing everyones work on this thread, has anyone ever wondered what good breeders they could become judging by how good the final product of others breeders work was? IDK but to me it seems like some serious fire, not that there isn't any out there but some insane SCT fire!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 9, 2012)

John12 said:


> Whats better to get?? An AC or a dehumidifier? Stuff stays on 80-82 but rh runs in the 50's...50-55....in flowr..Thanks


I say A/C 50 to 55 rh aint shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sure some people are making beans with girls they like. I know I do and I plan on making some blue dream crosses


----------



## smang (Aug 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm sure some people are making beans with girls they like. I know I do and I plan on making some blue dream crosses


To bad those won't be available to public though haha!


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

Ace of Spades
&
Critical Sensi Star

Immature and roughly handled.






EDIT: I almost want to take this down, but i'll keep it up b/c I was hyping Critical Sensi earlier and this is a good representation of the frost.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

dank i smell the purp thru my screen


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

Goji OG
Day49











SSDD












(3)GDP & (6)Jackpot Royale


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 9, 2012)

smang said:


> To bad those won't be available to public though haha!


Maybe one dAy.. I know it can be done, I've done seen it, tent growers slinging pollen and selling seeds. It's all about what you sling that pollen on and who is the pollen donor.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

i think im in love with the goji og guwall, 2 bad it will never drop at the tude ever again knowing bohdi


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

It's the only strain I've bought a backup pack for.


EDIT: but that SSDD is something else, I REALLY love the way it grows, hopefully the smoke is just as pleasing.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

So happy I have 22 beans of that goji!!

Awesome shots guys!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

guwall said:


> It's the only strain I've bought a backup pack for.
> 
> 
> EDIT: but that SSDD is something else, I REALLY love the way it grows, hopefully the smoke is just as pleasing.


good 2 know gud, it just look like small nugs, but well it see how she fill out, can i see a full plant pick of the ssdd, and a pick of every thing going. im digging the gdp(kens gdp?)

edit :is the sunshine smelling like butter?


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guwall what type of camera set up are you using. Your absolutely killing it!!!


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> good 2 know gud, it just look like small nugs, but well it see how she fill out, can i see a full plant pick of the ssdd, and a pick of every thing going. im digging the gdp(kens gdp?)
> 
> edit :is the sunshine smelling like butter?



Sunshine daydream Smells like kush muffins....and yea the beans were ken's GDP.....just secured some Bay-11, should see some pics on that in the coming weeks.


SUNSHINE DAYDREAM - small keeper pheno


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn can't wait to see your bay 11, I've got 2 ten packs waiting to be cracked


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

lol I always get asked about my camera, I just use a stinky ole Nikon L810 Point and shoot. Cheapo depot @Best buy/ebay $200. with a tripod for support.... those last shots were taken by hand tho.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well you make it work! Amazing shots.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 9, 2012)

id trade my lenomade 
or my bodhi gogi og...

one pack of bodhi :: 

trich. kings nl#6 x BCSC nl #5


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Care to share some pics? Im only going based on what iv'e heard not seen!


Buck ur on ZON look at my thread "fruits of my labor" it's got everything I do there my DIY LED every bud pic I got was done on my Trim pro. I beat the shit out of mine. When it starts to make noise I scrape it with a putty knife and turn her back on and have at it.
All I do is pull the large fans and it gets the rest. When u trim weekly and for as long as I have it gets old. And I have only ever had one partner in crime so we got it down. We fire her up turn the radio up blow through...turn the soil pop in next round done.
Now don't get it wrong I love it to this day we still show each other a nice bud or if something strange happens but just without words. Especially sense I wear a painters respirator lol. I get a headache if I dnt. I know pussy.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Dammnnnn gu~. Awesome. Just awesome. 

Bodhi dirty Sanchez cuts rooted in 7 days. I have the most ghetto clone tech ever lol. I'm in the high 90%s in 7 days this time. Lol. I have never understood(thankfully) peeps probs with cloning. Dirty isnt the cuts that rooted. I took a how tray I think that's 72 cuts? Lol. I don't need anywhere close to that. I already have an extra 30 beautiful gage,firestarter,unknown plant(she's fruity spicy musk),blue dream,etc.etc....lol. Every time I toss cuts(pretty often) I always think damn here I am tossing super fire genetics and there's people out there growing shitty weak genes. I wish the laws weren't so stupid. 

Hell I'd even give mdjenks some true fire,just so I wouldn't have to hear about blz anymore....hahahahahaha.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> my seed list : current :
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


How the Fuck havnt you popped that alien empress? Crash Test Dummy has a thread it is bad ass it looks ready at 46 days. Man ooh man that's one I would live to figure out.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

If I lost my cloner I'd be useless...lol! 

Success rate when I was first starting out(not joking) 

2 successful out of 40 in the clone dome... I said ".." what the fuck'ins is going on..??

I got the Ez-cloner a couple days after lol.


----------



## guwall (Aug 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> just so I wouldn't have to hear about blz anymore....hahahahahaha.


pfffftttt!!!! LOLZ


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ah no i (seriously) honestly dont know what you're talking about.
> 
> but you can like who you wanna.
> & you can hate who you wanna.
> ...


Cool bro thought u had beef with me. I just take it as it comes I dnt know ur a hard dude to read. All I know is I ur bits make my day. The "I'll celebrate my smart meter later" and the Neighbors down stairs complaining about being hot fuckin classic had me on the fuckin floor shit u not. Well cool I'm all for getting along and learning that's what I'm hear to do that's for sure. I only give advice on what I know nothing more and nothing less. My whole life of growing has always been how can I make more money and help those around me. Never buying beans or worrying about breeding. And Love learning all this from u guys. Ok then peace as it were. My paranoid ass. Sorry Gud my bad.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

I take cuts,dip in root tech,stab into rock wool and then put em under the t5. I water with just r/o water. I started using the dome again just recently after getting advice here from drank and a few others( my success rate was still high before). I put the lid on and left it for a few days without removing,the vents open I'm pretty sure. Then after 4 days I would remove the lid for an hourish. Only watered once the whole week.i soak my rockwool with r/o before i stab the cuts in.Boom roots. The only one that didnt root yet is the 707. But they look healthy. And it's early. 

I like leaving the dome on. It cut several days off my root time and the cuts look really healthy. 10 yrs and still perfecting my skills. Thanks for the advice. I've learned so much shit coming up from the underground to the interweb. But I still can't lick my elbow.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I take cuts,dip in root tech,stab into rock wool and then put em under the t5. I water with just r/o water. I started using the dome again just recently after getting advice here from drank and a few others( my success rate was still high before). I put the lid on and left it for a few days without removing,the vents open I'm pretty sure. Then after 4 days I would remove the lid for an hourish. Only watered once the whole week.i soak my rockwool with r/o before i stab the cuts in.Boom roots. The only one that didnt root yet is the 707. But they look healthy. And it's early.
> 
> I like leaving the dome on. It cut several days off my root time and the cuts look really healthy. 10 yrs and still perfecting my skills. Thanks for the advice. I've learned so much shit coming up from the underground to the interweb. But I still can't lick my elbow.


i take cut right b4 i put the plants into flower, i get 99% successes on my clones. i take 2 clones of every unknown plant. by the time they show sex im planting the female clones and throwing away the male clones.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez males. . I kept cuts. I like the short one.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dirty Sanchez males. . I kept cuts. I like the short one.


why did u let em go so long, harvesting pollen? ummmm, making some gear?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> why did u let em go so long, harvesting pollen? ummmm, making some gear?


Ummmmmm dabs....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Ummmmmm dabs....


what??? ur going 2 make oil out of ur male?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> So happy I have 22 beans of that goji!!
> 
> Awesome shots guys!


The first time they dropped got two packs. Then they got stuck you know ware. I tell jodi hey...she goes oh dnt worry about it. It happens all the time you will get them. So That second drop I got up ordered two more packs cause it was GoJi ya know. Well I ended up with 4 packs. Both orders They showed the same freekin day the two coffee mugs barly fit in the freekin mail box my damn mail was hangin out. LoL. I paid it forward Bodhi style and gave two packs away ta peeps.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> My trim pro doesn't rip anyone off it saves me time. And makes me happy. And I take care of her and she takes care of me. And my friends love me for all my offerings and it is great.





hellraizer30 said:


> Theres a trick to it, dont overload it and dont run it to long and it comes out perfect!


Meh I dont mean to piss anyone off. I just was not impressed at all by it. I know there's a trick to it. I just like my shit super tight, and all the stuff I ran that didn't get completely beat to hell, I had to go back over again to take off the larf. If I left it in longer it got beat all to hell. Not worth the time IMO. I keep my plants pretty clean anyways so the trim isnt super difficult. I got a pretty tight trim crew so it trim time is usually pretty efficient. 

On another note. The ladies are sexing themselves. I was starting to see some dudes come through awhile back, but the ladies are starting to confirm themselves now. Its good and bad news. All the Aliendawgs are males(3/3.) 2/3 Raskals OG are female, and the fugus are 4/6 female. Coming to a grand total of 50/50, lol. I have one more seed in there, Original Amnesia, but its feminized, so I expected it to be a fem, lol. I was kinda worried. My room was a bit hot for awhile during the heat wave, and I thought that all the seedlings would end up being male, but I am pretty happy with the fem rate, I just wanted one aliendawg female, lol. I am sure the Raskal's and Fugu will be very nice on their own.  I just wanted some Alien X's to try.  

The Raskal's OG are all very uniform and vigorous, I'm glad I have a male to make some F2's. I am very impressed with these seeds. I have had one super vigorous standout the whole time, and it ended up being a female. The other fem is no slouch either. Both look very happy and I can't wait to flower these in a week or so. 

The Fugu's are all very special in their own way. I am not sure if I am going to keep a male or make F2's with these. The males all look to be Bubba dom, and I just don't know if I want to work on that yet. I think I'll have my hands full with the others. There do appear to be some nice Blowfish dom fems in there, can't wait to get to them into flowering.  

The Aliendawgs are a bit of a let down. I was hoping to find one nice fem, and be able to make some F2's, but I have 3 dudes, lol. On that note the dudes look pretty nice and have pretty good structure. One of the dudes is kinda average Joe. One is taller and super branchy and aggressive and has a very interesting/putrid smell when I rub the stem. The other is the shortest with very nice branching, but also really nice short node spacing. It has a pleasant smell that is kinda sweet and minty. Not sure who I'm gonna use. I guess time will tell. Maybe Ill just collect pollen from them both. Tall, aggressive, funky smell, nice branching. Or short, good node spacing, pleasant smell, very vigorous. Which would you choose? I'll try to get some pics up here of them for you to look at. 

I need to start checking some good pollen harvesting methods. I just wanna spot pollenate a couple branches, so I need to harvest the pollen sacks prior to them opening. Was thinking of taking a couple clones in case I botch it, but I was thinking of taking all but the top few branches off and then flowering so that it would be small and easy to bag and contain when I need to harvest. Any ideas?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

No dabs caused me to be lazy. Well that and those cookies I've been eating everyday. Nom nom nom.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I take cuts,dip in root tech,stab into rock wool and then put em under the t5. I water with just r/o water. I started using the dome again just recently after getting advice here from drank and a few others( my success rate was still high before). I put the lid on and left it for a few days without removing,the vents open I'm pretty sure. Then after 4 days I would remove the lid for an hourish. Only watered once the whole week.i soak my rockwool with r/o before i stab the cuts in.Boom roots. The only one that didnt root yet is the 707. But they look healthy. And it's early.
> 
> I like leaving the dome on. It cut several days off my root time and the cuts look really healthy. 10 yrs and still perfecting my skills. Thanks for the advice. I've learned so much shit coming up from the underground to the interweb. But I still can't lick my elbow.





Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> The first time they dropped got two packs. Then they got stuck you know ware. I tell jodi hey...she goes oh dnt worry about it. It happens all the time you will get them. So That second drop I got up ordered two more packs cause it was GoJi ya know. Well I ended up with 4 packs. Both orders They showed the same freekin day the two coffee mugs barly fit in the freekin mail box my damn mail was hangin out. LoL. I paid it forward Bodhi style and gave two packs away ta peeps.



It's post like this^. 

Reasons why I know the cats & dogs in here be good peoples


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Meh I dont mean to piss anyone off. I just was not impressed at all by it. I know there's a trick to it. I just like my shit super tight, and all the stuff I ran that didn't get completely beat to hell, I had to go back over again to take off the larf. If I left it in longer it got beat all to hell. Not worth the time IMO. I keep my plants pretty clean anyways so the trim isnt super difficult. I got a pretty tight trim crew so it trim time is usually pretty efficient.
> 
> On another note. The ladies are sexing themselves. I was starting to see some dudes come through awhile back, but the ladies are starting to confirm themselves now. Its good and bad news. All the Aliendawgs are males(3/3.) 2/3 Raskals OG are female, and the fugus are 4/6 female. Coming to a grand total of 50/50, lol. I have one more seed in there, Original Amnesia, but its feminized, so I expected it to be a fem, lol. I was kinda worried. My room was a bit hot for awhile during the heat wave, and I thought that all the seedlings would end up being male, but I am pretty happy with the fem rate, I just wanted one aliendawg female, lol. I am sure the Raskal's and Fugu will be very nice on their own.  I just wanted some Alien X's to try.
> 
> ...


im thinking about doing some hacking 2 night bird, but im going 2 need a separate space for breeding, but i have about 6 buddys who grow so i could have em all test out the crosses. plus every one i know that grows know more plp that grow and they could pass seed on.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Meh I dont mean to piss anyone off. I just was not impressed at all by it. I know there's a trick to it. I just like my shit super tight, and all the stuff I ran that didn't get completely beat to hell, I had to go back over again to take off the larf. If I left it in longer it got beat all to hell. Not worth the time IMO. I keep my plants pretty clean anyways so the trim isnt super difficult. I got a pretty tight trim crew so it trim time is usually pretty efficient.
> 
> On another note. The ladies are sexing themselves. I was starting to see some dudes come through awhile back, but the ladies are starting to confirm themselves now. Its good and bad news. All the Aliendawgs are males(3/3.) 2/3 Raskals OG are female, and the fugus are 4/6 female. Coming to a grand total of 50/50, lol. I have one more seed in there, Original Amnesia, but its feminized, so I expected it to be a fem, lol. I was kinda worried. My room was a bit hot for awhile during the heat wave, and I thought that all the seedlings would end up being male, but I am pretty happy with the fem rate, I just wanted one aliendawg female, lol. I am sure the Raskal's and Fugu will be very nice on their own.  I just wanted some Alien X's to try.
> 
> ...


im thinking about doing some hacking 2 night bird, but im going 2 need a separate space for breeding, but i have about 6 buddys who grow so i could have em all test out the crosses. 
i really want 2 make up nice packs with cool stickers on em, ill draw some cool shit for the labels. 20 seeds per pack , cost = free.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> im thinking about doing some hacking 2 night bird, but im going 2 need a separate space for breeding, but i have about 6 buddys who grow so i could have em all test out the crosses. plus every one i know that grows know more plp that grow and they could pass seed on.


TBH I'm just tired of buying other people's seeds. I only buy things that I want and can't get clones of or genetic stock to find suitable donors to my bitches. I have some really dank strains, I just like variety, so maybe i need to throw their genetics back into the marijuana genetics d100, lol. see what interesting things I can bring out.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 9, 2012)

How sketch. I havnt figured how to. Especially if they are on other pages. Sorry newb on the replys.
I just caught up. I can't skip good porn and good info.

Never mind got it. Sorry it's hard ta see on a freekin phone.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> TBH I'm just tired of buying other people's seeds. I only buy things that I want and can't get clones of or genetic stock to find suitable donors to my bitches. I have some really dank strains, I just like variety, so maybe i need to throw their genetics back into the marijuana genetics d100, lol. see what interesting things I can bring out.


i going 2 come out with the +1 og magekush. ac=420 int=69 hp=13, lol plus 2 to finding the lighter


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

i think after i have some nice keepers ill try some breeding. a small scale open air pollination, in a grow tent under my 400watter, put 4 females in an one male and just let seed as much as they can so i will have a volume of seeds i need 2 give packs apon packs away


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol that would be an awesome name for a strain. OG Magekush. Better copywrite that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 9, 2012)

Wizards never die.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 9, 2012)

and don't forget the 20% chance of putting YOU to sleep instead of your MOB.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

When bodhi named all the jabbas's stash remix I couldn't help trying to come up with a few of my own
Cloud city Kush 
Dagobud
Calrisean Kush 


Im a bit of a SW geek so.... Yea lolol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> and don't forget the 20% chance of putting YOU to sleep instead of your MOB.


 paladin skunk, super silver necromancer, and dragons belly.? 30%thc


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> When bodhi named all the jabbas's stash remix I couldn't help trying to come up with a few of my own
> Cloud city Kush
> Dagobud
> Calrisean Kush
> ...


obi kush nobi , wokkie haze, and chubacaskunk


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 9, 2012)

Obi-OG was gonna say but, sounded a bit to much like goji ha!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;baRCq3twqww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baRCq3twqww[/video]
pre 98 bubba fett kush


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;VjQMpBb1gps]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjQMpBb1gps[/video]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;FRFH9aAi5qY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRFH9aAi5qY[/video]


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 9, 2012)

*

Scarhole : hp x cm (? huh)
Scarhole : og thai x mendo purps
Scarhole : norther lights x haze
Scarhole : bubba x og
Scarhole : herijuana x haze
Scarhole : chemo iranian 
Scarhole : red cherry berry x chemo iranian 
Scarhole : dr greenthumb bagseed C99


The Cm x Hp =critical mass x hash plant​


​

*


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> *
> 
> Scarhole : hp x cm (? huh)
> Scarhole : og thai x mendo purps
> ...


critical mass X hash plant would be one id want, also dr green thumb c99 sound kinda interesting


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 10, 2012)

*




​​
​​
*: og thai x mendo purps 
: norther lights x haze 
: bubba x og 
: red cherry berry x chemo iranian 
Wanted!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

So i have found another firestarter pheno  now wtf this one is 100% a sour desiel smelling beast!
is there a sour d in white fire or casey jones?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

The 80s nl5xHzC is Special!
Despite 110' temps indoor she is putting on alot of weight.
All others indoor this summer in the heat were tric sticks.
I need to get a pic up of her in the morning....


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i have found another firestarter pheno  now wtf this one is 100% a sour desiel smelling beast!
> is there a sour d in white fire or casey jones?


Yes casey jones is oriental express x ecsd


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Yes casey jones is oriental express x ecsd


That would explain it thanks tehg


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So i have found another firestarter pheno  now wtf this one is 100% a sour desiel smelling beast!
> is there a sour d in white fire or casey jones?


Casey Jones has a diesel smell to her.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

finally in hand....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> finally in hand....
> View attachment 2289206
> 
> View attachment 2289207


Nice higher


----------



## smang (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh my Dank.
What Hortilabs you got?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

smang said:


> Oh my Dank.
> What Hortilabs you got?


Sour Power
gonna order StarBud, Sour Star and Star Berry from Hortilab this month too

about to harvest Sour Amnesia which is looking like one of the most impressive strains in my current run


----------



## smang (Aug 10, 2012)

Hortilab brings the fire thats for sure.
Stoked to see the other round!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is the classic seed promo at seed depot still going?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Is the classic seed promo at seed depot still going?


is it Classic or Chimera?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> is it Classic or Chimera?


Chimera i know for sure but i herd classic might be to


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Chimera i know for sure but i herd classic might be to


nice...might have to jump on that if its still going too
really waiting on the Exotic Genetics strains to drop. what u think about those?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 10, 2012)

Which Ken's GPD seeds did you get Sketch?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice...might have to jump on that if its still going too
> really waiting on the Exotic Genetics strains to drop. what u think about those?


Dont know that one guess il check it out


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dont know that one guess il check it out


i think the classics thing is still going, me and a buddy are jumping on the chimera promo, picking up 2 packs mixxed gems, 1 pack mental floss. were going 2 split it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

anyone know what's wrong with the bay?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Im more interested in the affgooey


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> anyone know what's wrong with the bay?


Looks like the sites down


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im more interested in the affgooey


i have 3 afgooxromulan just started.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like the sites down


been like that whole day


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> been like that whole day


Hmm........


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> The 80s nl5xHzC is Special!
> Despite 110' temps indoor she is putting on alot of weight.
> All others indoor this summer in the heat were tric sticks.
> I need to get a pic up of her in the morning....



80s NL5 x Haze C from old "the seed bank" stock.
Buds getting beer can sized in my cab of pain. She can yield!
And shes got at least a month to go....




Heres a pic of drgt gooddog.
Not much purp, not much yield, but she smells realy good...


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> The 80s nl5xHzC is Special!
> Despite 110' temps indoor she is putting on alot of weight.
> All others indoor this summer in the heat were tric sticks.
> I need to get a pic up of her in the morning....


Hows the Chemo iranian Scar still got that stupifying narcotic high??


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> 80s NL5 x Haze C from old "the seed bank" stock.
> Buds getting beer can sized in my cab of pain. She can yield!
> And shes got at least a month to go....
> View attachment 2289298
> ...


They're some rad looking buckets mad idea there... How do you find getting your root zone into optimum temp pretty warm over there this time of year? Looked into it myself but havent had a chance to do any outdoories lately so ive pondered how much difference it would make the Aussie Sun aint very kind! thanks pal!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

No She (chemo iranian s2)turned out AWFULL this time.
No trics, all fluffy, no taste
I realy fucked her up...


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> No She turned out AWFULL this time.
> No trics, all fluffy, no taste
> I realy fucked her up...
> 
> View attachment 2289305


Oh my.. These things happen tho!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> They're some rad looking buckets mad idea there... How do you find getting your root zone into optimum temp pretty warm over there this time of year? Looked into it myself but havent had a chance to do any outdoories lately so ive pondered how much difference it would make the Aussie Sun aint very kind! thanks pal!


Those are my indoor buckets, but either way my root temps are just like my cab temps. They stay about 90' at night an 110' in the day.
Outdoor those buckets would have to be wated twice a day.

My real outdoor 5 gal buckets go 1 week between watering.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Those are my indoor buckets, but either way my root temps are just like my cab temps. They stay about 90' at night an 110' in the day.
> Outdoor those buckets would have to be wated twice a day.
> 
> My real outdoor 5 gal buckets go 1 week between watering.


Still nice looking buckets i must say...


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

dam i think my seed order back fired on me. i tryed using the chimera promo a TSD. tryed getting 2 packs of mix for 60$ and i asked for the mental floss 80$pack. well i just got this pm from jb. 




Originally Posted by *400wattsallday* 
og hippie let me know about this sweet chimera promo over at rollitup, throw in some nice freebies cuz ur the man jb? thank u brotha
400watts,

You got 2 Ultimix and 1 Dolce Sativa heading your way. Hope that's OK with you. Thanks again.

- J.B 

i really dont want that dolce sativa at all, and just want any thing but that. lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 10, 2012)

hahahahhaha... you tried to get in via the "cheap door" with those chimera mix packs.

surely the dolce sativa can be traded , stashed , or grown... although not my thing somebody gotta love that.

e$ko told me his C4 is superb... as he's run several packs.

mental floss is a close 2nd.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahahhaha... you tried to get in via the "cheap door" with those chimera mix packs.
> 
> surely the dolce sativa can be traded , stashed , or grown... although not my thing somebody gotta love that.
> 
> ...


i really wanted the mental floss, hey the dolce sativa is still 73$ a pack and i used the august heat promo code for 10% gud, thats how cheap i am.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 10, 2012)

promo code aint cheapyness... its saving some money which helps defray ship. costs.

maybe the mental floss are good sellers? i bet cause its pretty popular.

*

i hope these c99 give me a winner.
all i see are bomb plants from those frost bros.

blue dream getting tossed if i do... only need one sativa in my mom tent... & better if she finish in 7 vs 9 weeks.
nothing to legendary to keep from hitting the trash can... when i desperately NEED a seven week finisher. 

the rest of my moms i prefer they make narcoleptic heavy hitting type smoke.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i really wanted the mental floss, hey the dolce sativa is still 73$ a pack and i used the august heat promo code for 10% gud, thats how cheap i am.


still a good deal really lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> still a good deal really lol


ya still a good deal. i have to get rid of my 14 week flowering time bluedream. i can do a 9-10week hybrid but 12-14weeks is 2 long for me.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 10, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Which Ken's GPD seeds did you get Sketch?


Whats up buddy? I got the GDP beans when he first dropped them on the tude..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 10, 2012)

Roor seeds wtf!? anyone hear of this?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Roor seeds wtf!? anyone hear of this?


Ya they been on the tude about a week. i wonder how legit they are. kinda expensive for something we never heard of.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 10, 2012)

expensive?

not like the front a fucker here got from me... & cant pay up ...nearly a month now.

you know , cause blue dream it be some shwag.

fucking asshole !
you know who you are !!

fakery ========> surrounds this place like the air you breath while at your keyboard.

i'll never trade another bean , bless another cut , or front a .5g of herb to anybody on this site.

^ the one or two legits you still cool with me & know who you are 

but... bless another ingrate. 
NEVER. i'll trash my fucking gear first!

& eat a dick if you even thought about asking me for some shit.

im out a hot minute. this place serves no purpose to me anymore.
sickening the level of dishonesty by all these forthrights here.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2012)

Mdjenks. You shouldn't be putting stems or anything down your garbage disposal. Cannabis is the strongest naturally occurring fiber. Chop those stems up small but them in a few Walmart style plastic bags toss in a newspaper so nothing can be seen tie it real tight and toss them in a trash can outside of busy store or something. Those things are go an mess up your garbage disposal and cost you cash. Just trying to give a little advice. 

I mulch mine up and add to my compost for my veggie garden.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

Whats ur problm gud? That posts not directed at me , right?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 10, 2012)

nope. you cool.
later.

im icfag'n ...with an account nobody knows.

under the radar = way better than plastic people.

[youtube]NR_5uLy0tfw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

Just pm me ur icmag name , im on that site with a dif name


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 10, 2012)

<<<< Just scored another pack of these, I'm drawn to Blue Rocket's satty beuity like a joint to a flame and will be crackin some asap 

Also managed to snag a pack of the 'Sour Diesel x Blueberry' freebies too, 'RiRi' cut of SD (from the French growing community) hit by BB, madd love & respect for Esko' for putting gear like this out. I love the way he thinks & works. 

Atm I just started some: Whitedawg x SunSour, Aliendawg x SounSour, 'M8' x Fantasy Island and also some Ak47 x C99 testers for our Dizz & BBYY of the 'Frost Bro's'. So in a week or so I'm gettin some of these Rockets lit up for sure


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

Is there anywhere in Colorado that helps dying folks get meds?
My little brother age 35 is dying of heart failure bout 2 mo to live, looking at hospice realy soon.
He don't have money or time left to get his red card renewed.

I promised id try and find a real comassion center stead of greedy fuckn dispencery's that are about $$$$.


----------



## matatan (Aug 10, 2012)

hey folks, 2 questions for those in the know

1. i want CHOCOLATE! chocolate tai whatever it was back in the day i want that! chocolate rain from sannies i read over on opengrow that it isnt chocolatey at all... mostly berries and floral, sweet taste and high. any recommendations?

2. wasup w these guys 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation-blue-dream/prod_3620.html
blue dream beans.... legit or bullshit?.. im thinking to early to tell... new breeders w not much info


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

matatan said:


> hey folks, 2 questions for those in the know
> 
> 1. i want CHOCOLATE! chocolate tai whatever it was back in the day i want that! chocolate rain from sannies i read over on opengrow that it isnt chocolatey at all... mostly berries and floral, sweet taste and high. any recommendations?
> 
> ...


flowering some Chocolope (reg's) and got a pheno leaning very much to the Chocolate Thai
smells like pure chocolate

i would wait for Ken's GDP Seeds to release their Blue Dream, supposed to be soon


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Is there anywhere in Colorado that helps dying folks get meds?
> My little brother age 35 is dying of heart failure bout 2 mo to live, looking at hospice realy soon.
> He don't have money or time left to get his red card renewed.
> 
> I promised id try and find a real comassion center stead of greedy fuckn dispencery's that are about $$$$.


Damn... Sorry to hear this! ^

Sending a speech to the higher dimensional beings. I hope/wish you and your fam can bring comfort to your little bro for the time he has left


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

As far as the chimera promo goes hippie, my buddy I'm spliting the order list wanted that mental floss and so did i  I'm sure jb will take care of me. i have faith.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

snodome said:


> my offering to the spirits of sct. some bc anesthesia @ roughly 60 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't think I would see that video on here fricken battles, I was listening to that back in 2004 good intrumental.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Mdjenks. You shouldn't be putting stems or anything down your garbage disposal. Cannabis is the strongest naturally occurring fiber. Chop those stems up small but them in a few Walmart style plastic bags toss in a newspaper so nothing can be seen tie it real tight and toss them in a trash can outside of busy store or something. Those things are go an mess up your garbage disposal and cost you cash. Just trying to give a little advice.
> 
> I mulch mine up and add to my compost for my veggie garden.


*

Ahhh thanks for the advice. I do chop them up fine but had clogged it a few times but I have put in a few sinks in my day and it was an was easy fix but if goes beyond my knowledge I'm fucked. I wish I had garden but I live in very urban populated area and have no room, must be really nice to grow your own food, herb, what ever.​
​

*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I grew up country so I tend to try to find homes near to the country. I know sinks aren't super hard to fix. But if you know it's gonna break why do it. Just thought I'd offer an alternative.


----------



## azulknight (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Is there anywhere in Colorado that helps dying folks get meds?
> My little brother age 35 is dying of heart failure bout 2 mo to live, looking at hospice realy soon.
> He don't have money or time left to get his red card renewed.
> 
> I promised id try and find a real comassion center stead of greedy fuckn dispencery's that are about $$$$.


I'm really sorry to hear that,my brother was in the marine corps and got blood posining (not spelld rt) it ran through his heart,causeing him to have a 13-22% heart of a 70 yr old man at 31,with alot of prayer and support he's still here at the age of 56 and he was 2nd on the doner list in washington state years ago but his heat rate has increesed to 37 % witch took him off the doner list,I truely know what your going through...your in my prayers and I wish Him all the Best...Peace


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Got an order from the tude today:
> 
> View attachment 2288535


Damn I put in another order an hour later the same day for 12 plushberry and still haven't got it. The BLZ Bud got here in 8 days, well nine if you count a sunday but I guess that is the luck of the draw when it comes to the mail delivery system.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> View attachment 2289065all my seed cracked.View attachment 2289066bohdi sunshineView attachment 2289067banndana , thought this was a cool shot
> View attachment 2289068all my clones are starting 2 take offView attachment 2289070tahoe ogView attachment 2289071dna sleestackXskunkView attachment 2289072kandy kush freebie. im feeding the clones 10mill clonex solution and 10mill bio weed per gal. of tap water


you funny guy you!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dammnnnn gu~. Awesome. Just awesome.
> 
> Bodhi dirty Sanchez cuts rooted in 7 days. I have the most ghetto clone tech ever lol. I'm in the high 90%s in 7 days this time. Lol. I have never understood(thankfully) peeps probs with cloning. Dirty isnt the cuts that rooted. I took a how tray I think that's 72 cuts? Lol. I don't need anywhere close to that. I already have an extra 30 beautiful gage,firestarter,unknown plant(she's fruity spicy musk),blue dream,etc.etc....lol. Every time I toss cuts(pretty often) I always think damn here I am tossing super fire genetics and there's people out there growing shitty weak genes. I wish the laws weren't so stupid.
> 
> Hell I'd even give mdjenks some true fire,just so I wouldn't have to hear about blz anymore....hahahahahaha.


Ok Ok i get the point no mentioning of that strain!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Is there anywhere in Colorado that helps dying folks get meds?
> My little brother age 35 is dying of heart failure bout 2 mo to live, looking at hospice realy soon.
> He don't have money or time left to get his red card renewed.
> 
> I promised id try and find a real comassion center stead of greedy fuckn dispencery's that are about $$$$.


Woooot
Found folks who may help him!
http://coloradopot.org


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

Dam scarhole wish i could help but im on the other side of the planet from you, wist all the
best for your bro


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just another pic of the GWS/BB she still is getting a little bigger everyday.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 10, 2012)

Still getting bigger? I wouldn't have imagined.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Still getting bigger? I wouldn't have imagined.


hmmm, what is that suppose to mean? its been a slow process under the LED but if you look at past picks you will see a big difference, she is about 15 or 16 days from when she popped the bean.

Ok I'm guessing you were being facetious meaning that it should be getting a little bigger everyday because thats what they do, right?


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 10, 2012)

Hell, you find anything out about the promo at tsd?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear Scarhole. Hope you can get everything figured out


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 10, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Hell, you find anything out about the promo at tsd?


classic seeds and chimera promo is both going. Just email TSD with your info and what you want as your free pack.

the classic seeds promo is a long time running promo and he doesn't want to stop it unless problems arise that are too much to deal with. Buy two get one, forever hopefully.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Hell, you find anything out about the promo at tsd?


Yep it still rolling for clasic and chimera

Just picked up
afgooie 
afgooie x pride of afghan
afgooie x romulan joes. As the freebie

Plus 
mental floss


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 10, 2012)

how do you preserve seeds? I am new to this, if some of OG's of growing could help would be much appreciated ....


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> hmmm, what is that suppose to mean? its been a slow process under the LED but if you look at past picks you will see a big difference, she is about 15 or 16 days from when she popped the bean.


You're pretty thick headed aren't you dude? It's supposed to mean, no shit, it's a fucking plant. It grows, it's what most living organisms do. Do you see anyone else in here posting pictures of their seedlings to document their day by day, leaf by leaf growth like you are? No, typically people will say when they've popped bean, when they show sex, if they herm, part way threw flower, and then the finished product. No one is making a point out of when a new node forms or in your case, when a new leaf shows. 

You say I've changed, I'm better, Im on meds, and whatnot. What have you changed for, for a group of forum users that you have no personal relation to? Be who you are, even if that means an annoying twat. Personally I don't see it, especially when you carry on with the same shit that people have pointed out to you, such as making multiple posts in a row (post 27327,28,31,32,33). You're like a razor against the grain, just fucking irritating. 

All bull shit aside though, I have one question for you that I would like to know the truth of. Are you 12 years old? To me, you remind me of my days back in high school if my friends adolescent brother tagged along. Just sitting in the back seat, trying to be cool, until you get paranoid and throw the blunt out the window and find it funny.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 10, 2012)

hellnaugh said:


> how do you preserve seeds? I am new to this, if some of OG's of growing could help would be much appreciated ....


Vials and silica pellets.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

hellnaugh said:


> how do you preserve seeds? I am new to this, if some of OG's of growing could help would be much appreciated ....


According to cervantes he says you should store them in a dark cool place I keep mine in a UV jar in the fridge, I figured that is cool enough.


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 10, 2012)

Appreciate it. Now isthere a certain amount of silica pellets to use. Only saving bout two seeds for a month or two?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> You're pretty thick headed aren't you dude? It's supposed to mean, no shit, it's a fucking plant. It grows, it's what most living organisms do. Do you see anyone else in here posting pictures of their seedlings to document their day by day, leaf by leaf growth like you are? No, typically people will say when they've popped bean, when they show sex, if they herm, part way threw flower, and then the finished product. No one is making a point out of when a new node forms or in your case, when a new leaf shows.
> 
> You say I've changed, I'm better, Im on meds, and whatnot. What have you changed for, for a group of forum users that you have no personal relation to? Be who you are, even if that means an annoying twat. Personally I don't see it, especially when you carry on with the same shit that people have pointed out to you, such as making multiple posts in a row (post 27327,28,31,32,33). You're like a razor against the grain, just fucking irritating.
> 
> All bull shit aside though, I have one question for you that I would like to know the truth of. Are you 12 years old? To me, you remind me of my days back in high school if my friends adolescent brother tagged along. Just sitting in the back seat, trying to be cool, until you get paranoid and throw the blunt out the window and find it funny.


yo calm down dude. The posts i put on there I was just responding to what people posted about me, and I was just showing how my LED experiment was going, I suppose I should use a grow journal for that my bad. I don't know if you are having a bad day or what but i don't take it personal. And I am in my upper 30's hence all my time in the military. I have changed for myself and my family and has nothing to do with you or anyone on this thread And if you would of checked my response i figured out what you meant and put that in the post.

Sorry for upsetting you was not my intention at all don't worry I wont post any more of my experiment. have a nice day.


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 10, 2012)

Aight cause i was going to put them in some Tupperware containers and store in a cool dry and dark place I fridge wouldnt be so dark if we keep opening it


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep it still rolling for clasic and chimera
> 
> Just picked up
> afgooie
> ...


Nice work. Both of those afgooie crosses look great. I'm still plotting my classic order. I want the old school hash plant for sure. Can't decide between romulan joes and afgooie x rom. The afgooie x pride of afghan looks good too. Ahhhhhh, so many choices. Better than not enough choices, but it would be nice to run them all instead of vaulting them.


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh and is attitude seed bank that good, erbody in this tread seems to think so. makes me feel a certain kind-a-way bout my choice of going with nirvana...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 10, 2012)

hellnaugh said:


> Aight cause i was going to put them in some Tupperware containers and store in a cool dry and dark place I fridge wouldnt be so dark if we keep opening it


That's fine for you. Vials and silica is for these dudes who have hundreds of seeds.


----------



## hellnaugh (Aug 10, 2012)

Are root pouches good to use? Got one from Nirvana with my order, but I dont know how to use it. Noobs gotta start somewhere...


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> yo calm down dude. I post i put on there I was just responding to what people posted about me, and I was just showing how my LED experiment was going, I suppose I should use a grow journal for that my bad. I don't if you are having a bad day or what but i don't take it personal. And I am in my upper 30's hence all my time in the military.
> 
> Sorry for upsetting you was not my intention at all don't worry I wont post any more of my experiment. have a nice day.


Are you fucking delusional? The only days that are bad for me in this thread are when I have to skip over pages of your bull shit. I understand what you were responding to, they are points that I have brought up myself several times. My question is if you've made any change, because you still act like the annoying douche that started the anti-seed collectors thread and said we should spend less time on seeds and more time doing whatever it is that _you_ find worthwhile outside of this mainstream box. 

Does everything have to be spelled out for you? Was is necessary for me to tell you that this isn't the place to do twitter updates on your lone blz bud or whatever the fuck it is idc? Things like that are obvious to most people, *hence* me wondering if you are even old enough to be on this site. 

You're not upsetting me so don't flatter yourself, I was trying to help you understand what tehg meant because you're too fucking retarded to decipher it on your own.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Are you fucking delusional? The only days that are bad for me in this thread are when I have to skip over pages of your bull shit. I understand what you were responding to, they are points that I have brought up myself several times. My question is if you've made any change, because you still act like the annoying douche that started the anti-seed collectors thread and said we should spend less time on seeds and more time doing whatever it is that _you_ find worthwhile outside of this mainstream box.
> 
> Does everything have to be spelled out for you? Was is necessary for me to tell you that this isn't the place to do twitter updates on your lone blz bud or whatever the fuck it is idc? Things like that are obvious to most people, *hence* me wondering if you are even old enough to be on this site.
> 
> You're not upsetting me so don't flatter yourself, I was trying to help you understand what tehg meant because you're too fucking retarded to decipher it on your own.


You are one angry individual! What bullshit have I posted lately I have been doing what has been asked of me. Really I'm the immature one? Calling me names like a grade schooler thats real mature of you. Others post way more shit on here and if you don't like what I post don't respond to me its that simple. If you're not upset you sure have a funny way of portraying it with all the foul language and insults towards me. 

Like I said I'm not going to get in feuds with people on here anymore and am staying positive about life despite your harsh comments towards me which don't bother me at all because I don't know you and to let you get to me would be as you say "retarded"!

Once again have a nice day.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 10, 2012)

Cant we all just get a bong.... I just broke my 800 dolla ROOR


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn bucket that sucks. I'm doing rips as I was reading this. This bong rip of blue dream goes out to your lost breathing apparatus.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)

With Jehnkins? Hell no, he's one of those people at a party you walk up to and bitch slap because you know you can get away with it.

Is it repairable? If not, time for a Toro! or sg if you got the funds


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> View attachment 2289520<<<< Just scored another pack of these, I'm drawn to Blue Rocket's satty beuity like a joint to a flame and will be crackin some asap
> 
> Also managed to snag a pack of the 'Sour Diesel x Blueberry' freebies too, 'RiRi' cut of SD (from the French growing community) hit by BB, madd love & respect for Esko' for putting gear like this out. I love the way he thinks & works.
> 
> Atm I just started some: Whitedawg x SunSour, Aliendawg x SounSour, 'M8' x Fantasy Island and also some Ak47 x C99 testers for our Dizz & BBYY of the 'Frost Bro's'. So in a week or so I'm gettin some of these Rockets lit up for sure



The blue rocket is for sale at Sannies but I dont see the SD X BB in the freebies. Was that a special deal?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

new Weed Nerd episode out
sub shows the fall in slow motion, he really is lucky he didnt fall on that rod, lol

[video=youtube;vrP37_yo2fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrP37_yo2fo&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 10, 2012)

lmfao perfect


----------



## sonofdust (Aug 10, 2012)

Gudkarma;
I see on your seed list you have Ice Grapefruit.. Have you grown any out yet ? If so how did things go if you dont mind me asking.
Thanks


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> The blue rocket is for sale at Sannies but I dont see the SD X BB in the freebies. Was that a special deal?


No just a limited amount, I dropped on lucky myself as they were there when I made my order for another pack of the Rockets that night. I've since seen this over on OG though >>> https://www.opengrow.com/topic/46254-sour-deisel-blueberry-freebies/


----------



## guwall (Aug 10, 2012)

wow that looks crazy


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahhh its funny to be a hard ass on the internet when in person you wouldn't open your mouth and would look away or down if that "other" person walks by or even glances in your direction. Shit cracks me up.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 10, 2012)

It's good you can laugh at yourself Jehnkins.


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> You are one angry individual! What bullshit have I posted lately I have been doing what has been asked of me.
> Once again have a nice day.


you post everything you come across like its a noob growers thread. Gets on my nerves too... and yeah, you can stop spamming 3-4 posts in a row. take the time to combine them, its not that hard. 

Got my 20 Sour Power from Tude today, going to hunt for that cup winner! eta 3 weeks until 15 of these get popped.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Ahhh its funny to be a hard ass on the internet when in person you wouldn't open your mouth and would look away or down if that "other" person walks by or even glances in your direction. Shit cracks me up.


u never learn, and if u saw me in the street u would not wana make eye contact with me. you would look down in fear of my beastness.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 10, 2012)

My cock is bigger then yours


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

Internet bad asses got to love um


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> My cock is bigger then yours


"my cock can walk right thru the door"

[video=youtube;Lbg_mq6Y018]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbg_mq6Y018[/video]


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

Props to Matt riot!
His banana platinum an purp bubba Og are the first 2 plants outdoor to start flowering.
Now if the other 6 outdoor would start I'd be happy......


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Props to Matt riot!
> His banana platinum an purp bubba Og are the first 2 plants outdoor to start flowering.
> Now if the other 6 outdoor would start I'd be happy......


dont talk about outdoors, i lost 1 outdoor garden today due 2 a hiker find 3 plants and informing the neighbor who informed the owner who called me 2 give me the heads up the hiker found em.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 10, 2012)

^^^

Booooo, that sucks broseph. You gonna try to relocate?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

If you can defeat the enemy you must learn to live with the enemy! Helps keep the peace.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Booooo, that sucks broseph. You gonna try to relocate?


relocate how? them girls are over 6ft tall, and planted in the ground. ill check at 4in the am in October some time, but aside from that they are dead 2 me


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool ass park i went to with the folks when i was visiting them with the wife, the spliff and tall boy of PBR was what i took for the trip my folks don't mind they are old hippies:


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Cool ass park i went to with the folks when i was visiting them with the wife, the spliff and tall boy of PBR was what i took for the trip my folks don't mind they are old hippies:
> 
> View attachment 2289829View attachment 2289830View attachment 2289831View attachment 2289832View attachment 2289833View attachment 2289834View attachment 2289835


[video=youtube;H39OYOY0gjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H39OYOY0gjc[/video]


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

what ever happen to if you don't have anything nice to say to someone then don't say shit, we need to go back to those days to much negativity in this world!


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Props to Matt riot!
> His banana platinum an purp bubba Og are the first 2 plants outdoor to start flowering.
> Now if the other 6 outdoor would start I'd be happy......


I am growing my first outdoor plant. It started flowering about 2 weeks ago.
If a strain took 8 weeks of 12/12 indoors, will the same thing happen outdoors?
Maybe 8 weeks from when flowering starts? Or do they take longer?


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I am growing my first outdoor plant. It started flowering about 2 weeks ago.
> If a strain took 8 weeks of 12/12 indoors, will the same thing happen outdoors?
> Maybe 8 weeks from when flowering starts? Or do they take longer?


mid september-mid october is harvest


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> flowering some Chocolope (reg's) and got a pheno leaning very much to the Chocolate Thai
> smells like pure chocolate
> 
> i would wait for Ken's GDP Seeds to release their Blue Dream, supposed to be soon


Yo higher where did u get those chocolope regs?? Haven't seen em around in a long ass time..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

Once it starts putting on real weight I start the weeks flowering.
But most of the breeders times are a joke. Ad a few weeks an your in the ballpark IMHO.
i weight tell I see a bit of amber on most of plants the tricks.

I let em go at least oct, November for the sativa ish ladies.
My 2 nl5xhzC and sharksbreath may go tell they freeze out mid nov?


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

10-4 thanks
So indoor times have no correlation. 

Hey GK I hope all the scoundrels reap what they sow. 
Just wondering if anyone knew when Esko was gonna return to the forums. He seldom posts there even after saying he had mastered babybutt cleaning 101 and was gonna start posting again.
I miss the little fella.

You have mentioned that you are not in touch with him as much as you use to so even though you may not know the answer, someone else here may have heard more.

So this is eskos face on a milkcarton, besides my old habits are hard to break


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yo higher where did u get those chocolope regs?? Haven't seen em around in a long ass time..


someone in here, i think it was Higher, got em from BC Bud Depot. that's the only place who has them in stock...if you can believe they're the real thing anyway..


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds good scar. I dunno what strain this is but it is looking great. Real short nodes. The bud will fill in real nice.


Boyz I want some of those chocolope regs too!! Im looking for that choco thia but I am not finding any choco in chocolate rain. I did get one killer CR chocolate pheno but I did not clone it. It was killer choco smell when you broke the bud and it blew up your lungs

Eskos cheese haze put on more weight then CR but it is taking its time finishing. Three CB haze plants at ten weeks and the medium yielder is just showing amber. The big yielder looks at least a week away


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/dna-genetics/chocolope-winner/

Theres the chocolope. I wonder if DNA is making more chocolope regs? Tude is even out of fems


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> https://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/dna-genetics/chocolope-winner/
> 
> Theres the chocolope. I wonder if DNA is making more chocolope regs? Tude is even out of fems


they've been out of stock everywhere for well over a year now, maybe even 2 years. i dont think DNA will be making anymore....wouldn't surprise me if they got out of the Regs business all together and just stuck to all fems.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> they've been out of stock everywhere for well over a year now, maybe even 2 years. i dont think DNA will be making anymore....wouldn't surprise me if they got out of the Regs business all together and just stuck to all fems.


i hope fem seeds are a fad. but i dont think so........ its hurting the gene pool , just saying


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> they've been out of stock everywhere for well over a year now, maybe even 2 years. i dont think DNA will be making anymore....wouldn't surprise me if they got out of the Regs business all together and just stuck to all fems.



I should probaly break down and buy the fems then if I want them. Cant you use the chocolope fem plant with say, a northern lights male and make beans?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Once it starts putting on real weight I start the weeks flowering.
> But most of the breeders times are a joke. Ad a few weeks an your in the ballpark IMHO.
> i weight tell I see a bit of amber on most of plants the tricks.
> 
> ...


How on earth do you grow outdoors with that heat? its crazy! I didn't think mj could withstand that kind of heat. Props to you for being able to do it!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i hope fem seeds are a fad. but i dont think so........ its hurting the gene pool , just saying


it would be fine with me if they would keep making the Reg version too....pisses me off when they stop making the regs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 10, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I should probaly break down and buy the fems then if I want them. Cant you use the chocolope fem plant with say, a northern lights male and make beans?


of course you can, you can make beans with any female and some pollen.

just a big debate on breeding with fems.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> it would be fine with me if they would keep making the Reg version too....pisses me off when they stop making the regs.


 they have lost either the mother or father for some reason or another and they just s1 their best clone.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Another day another jenks shitfight lol!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Another day another jenks shitfight lol!


Really I'm starting no fights at all. Like I said I'm being positive for myself and health. Negativity brings on stress and has effects on your health.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 10, 2012)

I got some some CRx PIneApple express an CR x the dope i need to get to that should be amazing...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yo higher where did u get those chocolope regs?? Haven't seen em around in a long ass time..


yea CMT is right, got em from BC Bud Depot about a year ago
i did contact dna to find out if they were legit and they said yes
plus i really wanted a chocolope male for some crosses, i kept 3


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea CMT is right, got em from BC Bud Depot about a year ago
> i did contact dna to find out if they were legit and they said yes
> plus i really wanted a chocolope male for some crosses, i kept 3


Hows the girls over there medz?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea CMT is right, got em from BC Bud Depot about a year ago
> i did contact dna to find out if they were legit and they said yes
> plus i really wanted a chocolope male for some crosses, i kept 3



BUT, i got 13 seeds,,,,9 male, 4 female
and of the 4 fems in flower now (Cutting one as i type this) 1 is riddled with nanners that came on around week 7, and another spat out about 3 clusters of nanners about 3 days ago

got 1 that is very cannalope haze dom
1 is very chocolate thai dom
and 2 mixed phenos


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Hows the girls over there medz?


unbelievable!!!! down to about 28 more plants to chop
no rest for the wicked


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> unbelievable!!!! down to about 28 more plants to chop
> no rest for the wicked


Cannot wait any longer to see that Goji Og pheno come down gonna be epic!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Cannot wait any longer to see that Goji Og pheno come down gonna be epic!


took that one down already, will repost the pics

my 2nd fav is cutting tomorrow
did the snow lotus leaning today, had most strawberry scent, but the buds and yield are very very poor


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 10, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I got some some CRx PIneApple express an CR x the dope i need to get to that should be amazing...


Now you are making me jealous
But my gogi og f2's turned out great, some nice looking beans 
Now to hope they grow as well as they look


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> took that one down already, will repost the pics
> 
> my 2nd fav is cutting tomorrow
> did the snow lotus leaning today, had most strawberry scent, but the buds and yield are very very poor


Oh derrrr i thought you was taking it down at the end of the week!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

he's STONED TO THE BONE!!!! can barely even open his eyes


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> he's STONED TO THE BONE!!!! can barely even open his eyes
> 
> View attachment 2289989


haha and dem nuts lol!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Oh derrrr i thought you was taking it down at the end of the week!


that was prob the other one i like...took the first at 65 days, the other will be 69 days tomorrow


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> that was prob the other one i like...took the first at 65 days, the other will be 69 days tomorrow


Fuck yeh cant wait to get these babys down..


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

here it is


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

just started chopping the Cali Yo's too...oh i love those

my facking memory card is stuck in my laptop...think i hashed it too much from holding it


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 10, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> With Jehnkins? Hell no, he's one of those people at a party you walk up to and bitch slap because you know you can get away with it.
> 
> Is it repairable? If not, time for a Toro! or sg if you got the funds



lol, not even a little bit. ROOR meets stone tile floor = full contact dis-ass-ter... Oh, well on to the next one!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 10, 2012)

i got some chocolope regs that I'll prolly never run (id rather run mochalope.. and i got those too). sitting right next to the pack of tahoe tahoe og's and chem d x alien beans that will also probably never feel the warm glow of an hps bulb. just sayin.

i got sweet dreams of getting some more vortex (or timewreck), more a11, more a13 beans... as i think that will be the focus of 2013. i allready have a shit ton of monk c99, and mosca c99. i'm gonna grimm it up a bit. besides qush and lemonlarry x snowlotus if I find some keepers.

i really love the apollo lines. my buddies do too. one guy said.. "dude if you could just keep growing that shit for the rest of my life, id die happy." hahaha. 

let's play a game.

if you all could name three strains.. only three strains that were the only 3 strains you could ever grow cuz you were stuck on a deserted island.. what would your 3 strains be?


1. Apollo 13
2. Space Princess
3. C99 or Chernobyl... ooohhh tough call. C99 yields much better tho.. lol.



Bucket head said:


> lol, not even a little bit. ROOR meets stone tile floor = full contact dis-ass-ter... Oh, well on to the next one!


I did the same damn thing with my bubbler. I was so pissed.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 10, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i got some chocolope regs that I'll prolly never run (id rather run mochalope.. and i got those too). sitting right next to the pack of tahoe tahoe og's and chem d x alien beans that will also probably never feel the warm glow of an hps bulb. just sayin.
> 
> i got sweet dreams of getting some more vortex (or timewreck), more a11, more a13 beans... as i think that will be the focus of 2013. i allready have a shit ton of monk c99, and mosca c99. i'm gonna grimm it up a bit. besides qush and lemonlarry x snowlotus if I find some keepers.
> 
> ...


1.)Grandaddy Purple
2.) The White
3.) XJ-13 or Jack Herer

and i would die happy!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks homies! Just seen the link for the chocolopes.. They be taxin! lol
140 for 13...
fuckers are lucky I miss that old skool Hershey's chocolate taste.. So I may ended up getting them..
either that or wait til drawoh's batch is ready of legit og choco thai..


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 10, 2012)

just got the super thrive into today and did a foliar feed since I'm using an RDWC setup:



shit smells like vitamins even through the ziplock it came in, nothing to mess around with 1 drop per gallon. I use rubber gloves with this shit!

Wow it works really good, there was more of a noticeable growth in the little lady and she had a more vibrant green. I think this stuff is a keeper.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 10, 2012)

got my next CV gear on lock

*Matanuska Valley Thunder Fuck Clone x LA Affie BX

**Loompas Headband clone x Fire OG BX
*
and somthing else i forget


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

1. Schwartz
2. Sour Diesel
3. between Citrus Skunk and C-99

in a couple weeks my list would totally change 4sure


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 10, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i got some chocolope regs that I'll prolly never run (id rather run mochalope.. and i got those too). sitting right next to the pack of tahoe tahoe og's and chem d x alien beans that will also probably never feel the warm glow of an hps bulb. just sayin.
> 
> i got sweet dreams of getting some more vortex (or timewreck), more a11, more a13 beans... as i think that will be the focus of 2013. i allready have a shit ton of monk c99, and mosca c99. i'm gonna grimm it up a bit. besides qush and lemonlarry x snowlotus if I find some keepers.
> 
> ...


1. Sour d (sour head for life!!!) lol
2. Tahoe
3. Chocolate Thai

I haven't tried too many strains so that list may change within a yr or so...
I always see you mention space princess.. I doubt it will but if it ever makes a comeback im gonna jump on some forsure! lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i got some chocolope regs that I'll prolly never run (id rather run mochalope.. and i got those too). sitting right next to the pack of tahoe tahoe og's and chem d x alien beans that will also probably never feel the warm glow of an hps bulb. just sayin.
> 
> i got sweet dreams of getting some more vortex (or timewreck), more a11, more a13 beans... as i think that will be the focus of 2013. i allready have a shit ton of monk c99, and mosca c99. i'm gonna grimm it up a bit. besides qush and lemonlarry x snowlotus if I find some keepers.
> 
> ...


1.headband
2.jack h 
3.sour d
4 i would need a vollyball for company and an ice skate
all have 2 be the real deal cuts tho, no swag on this island of mine


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

i see evey one love sour d. its the shit


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i see evey one love sour d. its the shit



which is ur fav cut?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 10, 2012)

superthrive is not very good for a dependable additive.

it's really only good for noobs that can't keep from gettin micro deficiencies using a regular feeding program with a complete nutrient line. it can do more harm than good if used often.

to keep plants healthy and green it's be better to get some cheap nute package like this one, and use liquid karma on the regular and feed with 2tsp epsom salts every 2-3 weeks during your plain waterings.

liquid karma is also proven to up the success rates in cloning and seed germination.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 10, 2012)

1. ECSD 
2. Durban Poison
3. Michael Phelps OG <---No clue what it really is or how to get it but it's some serious fire


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> which is ur fav cut?


im not from cali man


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 10, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> im not from cali man


ok cool...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 10, 2012)

According to esko the riri cut is supposed to be the best.. I have no idea which cut i had but i hope he selfs it and makes crosses with it on the regular.. Gud if u have any info on that homie I'd love to know lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> expensive?
> 
> not like the front a fucker here got from me... & cant pay up ...nearly a month now.
> 
> ...


Damn I had to do a lot of reading been stuck in bed all day with fucking migraine and throwing up everything that goes in. 

Gud I hear you trust me shit is very sickening


----------



## Danksalot (Aug 10, 2012)

1. Williams Wonder
2. Master Kush
3. SuperSilverHaze


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 10, 2012)

1.sour d- my medicine. 
2.g-13 comfort food 
3.a11g- rocket fuel. 

I just smoked my first sample hit of the firestarter. I like it. This is taking me a long time to post. I'm stuck. 

I ordered chocolope regs from the attitude spring 10. Sent my loot,got the Oooops outta stock get something else. They went outta stock a few days after my order. They came back last fall I'm pretty sure....no wait I think that was when the fems came back into stock. 

Ive got some JTR X chocolope
and some LA CON X chocolope 

Some day I wanna grow that macholope(spelling?) from hillbilly beanery too


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 10, 2012)

Mochalope  <-- fill the bong with chocolate milk


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2012)

Glad I got some of those.. And yeah everything is good drank..Sounds like my pre 98 bubbas can dance with this as the taste is about the same just need to be beefed up some.. Chocolate bubba mmmmmmm


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2012)

Alright my next order will be from sea of seeds or herbies since these are Riu sponsors.. Support the cause, support the site just like we support this thread.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright my next order will be from sea of seeds or herbies since these are Riu sponsors.. Support the cause, support the site just like we support this thread.



Wytes right! It is very important we support the riu sponsors! What makes the forum run and this imformation highway of seed
knowledge available!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 10, 2012)

I feel lame... I have one winner
1. o.g purple kush
2. Unknown
3 Unknown


----------



## guwall (Aug 10, 2012)

Been burning that Critical Sensi Star and drinkin some rum~





I aint skerrd


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2012)

Talking about winners 

1.tahoe og
2.fire og
3. Pre98 bubba. 

All 3 of these are worth it to grow but I I had to pick one to recommend to all of you guys it would be the ho.. People can say what they want but from my exp in growing and smoking I have yet to find something better than Tahoe.

Instant headsmack,purple tinted bus, crazy fuel gas tste.. Just dank, for those who love sour diesel Tahoe will fit your needs ESP if you can get it to yield for you.. Can't wait to see skunkie run those ecsd x Tahoe beans I sent him.


----------



## yesum (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ What is the high of the Tahoe like? Up or balanced, down some? Trippy or not?

I got a freebie of it and am gonna run it here in a week.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2012)

A balanced high but starts off as a heady high instantly, you will feel like you have tape at the corner of your eyes how chinky they get lol.. But 1 hour later watch out because you'll either attack your fridge or bed


----------



## wheezer (Aug 10, 2012)

1)Romulan (my cut only)
2)C-99
3)Space Queen


----------



## wheezer (Aug 10, 2012)

Actually, that's just the 3 main strains Ima be workin' this year comin up.^^ I outcrossed my Rommy female with a Vortex male, and am workin' that line back into the other 2


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 10, 2012)

1.Afk Goo -Afgan Kush x the goo
2.High Definition- hawainbig bud x dutch treat
3.Berry White F4- Pre 98 sativa Dj SHorts Blueberry x ceres the white indica
4.White D


----------



## guwall (Aug 10, 2012)

1. 
2.
3.

Haven't come across my top 3 yet. I'm working 18 diff strains right now, so I'll let you know in 3 months or so.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 10, 2012)

My cut of sour d. And like sketch I'm still looking.
With a Vengence!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 10, 2012)

Evening gents. 

My top 3.

Utility: NYC Diesel- Mind blowing high that can range from zippy uppy trippy, to knock down drag out blew out. 
Sleep: Blue Cheese- Nothing works as well to help me sleep. I can't smoke this ish during the day. I won't get anything done. 
Meds: Kush- Larry, Bubba, LVPK. Helps with my back pains and keeps me focused.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2012)

I love it so many different flavors, everyone has thier own holy grail and they love it that's what matters..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 11, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 1.Afk Goo -Afgan Kush x the goo
> 2.High Definition- hawainbig bud x dutch treat
> 3.Berry White F4- Pre 98 sativa Dj SHorts Blueberry x ceres the white indica
> 4.White D


1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

i think what happaned 2 batman skunk is happening 2 me, i cut down every plant i had flowering and burned em with gas. i cant let her have leverage like that against me. this sucks so bad guys, shes going 2 leave me and she 5mts pregnant. my brother got drunk and i had 2 go pick him up and i saw a kid at the party that had me arrested at the town fair and sent 2 kiddie jail, cuz i was on the run from probation. he came up 2 me and tryed 2 shake my hand and i fucking busted his face open. evey thing in my life is going 2 shit. wtf am i going 2 do. god help me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2012)

Wait what she's leaving u pre go? Work that out get her back.
you on the run frm probation?
If so I know it ain't easy to say but do your time get that off your shoulder. I did it and glad I took the time.
Did she threaten to call cops?
I doubt she would get her future childs father locked


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 11, 2012)

Been pretty busy lately. I'll give you guys a quick run down of my seed action

Fugu Kush. 3 fems 3 males out of 10. I have a sat dom fem and male. Im gonna have to make some F2's 

2 nice fems, 1 bubba dom, one middle of the road


Sat dom female. muhahaha


Sat dom male. Double muhahahahaha


3 Fugu ladies


Here are the 3 Aliendawg males, I think I'm going to use the short branchy one. The super tall one is nice, but I dont want shit growing through my roof. The best smell is on the hybrid male. Putrid sweet pukey smell. The others are more chemmy minty. Which would you use and why? 


And here are the 3 raskals. The one I dubbed kong and thought to be a male turned out to be a wicked nice female.  I ended up getting a decent dude. Gonna make some F2's and hit some other select stuff to see what the male is going to bring to the table. In the group pic, the male is on the right behind and right of Kong up front. 


Dude's on the right. Check how thick Kong is next to the others.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i think what happaned 2 batman skunk is happening 2 me, i cut down every plant i had flowering and burned em with gas. i cant let her have leverage like that against me. this sucks so bad guys, shes going 2 leave me and she 5mts pregnant. my brother got drunk and i had 2 go pick him up and i saw a kid at the party that had me arrested at the town fair and sent 2 kiddie jail, cuz i was on the run from probation. he came up 2 me and tryed 2 shake my hand and i fucking busted his face open. evey thing in my life is going 2 shit. wtf am i going 2 do. god help me


Good move getting rid of the leverage on you! Now you should relax and dont do anything stupid! Better to try and work it
out, for your child. If this isnt possable its not the end of the world, alot of us have been through this! So stay strong


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i think what happaned 2 batman skunk is happening 2 me, i cut down every plant i had flowering and burned em with gas. i cant let her have leverage like that against me. this sucks so bad guys, shes going 2 leave me and she 5mts pregnant. my brother got drunk and i had 2 go pick him up and i saw a kid at the party that had me arrested at the town fair and sent 2 kiddie jail, cuz i was on the run from probation. he came up 2 me and tryed 2 shake my hand and i fucking busted his face open. evey thing in my life is going 2 shit. wtf am i going 2 do. god help me


Be cool man, Decisions made out of anger are almost always wrong.
Make up with your old lady ASAP, child support is expensive an 2 parents are what kids need.
Sounds like you cleaned up your house, dont carry anything on ya cause cops maybe comming over fucking up that snitch.
Shit will get better, but it will take time an work...

Good luck man.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Be cool man, Decisions made out of anger are almost always wrong.


Fear is the path to the dark side.
Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering.
Quote the Yoda forevermore.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i think what happaned 2 batman skunk is happening 2 me, i cut down every plant i had flowering and burned em with gas. i cant let her have leverage like that against me. this sucks so bad guys, shes going 2 leave me and she 5mts pregnant. my brother got drunk and i had 2 go pick him up and i saw a kid at the party that had me arrested at the town fair and sent 2 kiddie jail, cuz i was on the run from probation. he came up 2 me and tryed 2 shake my hand and i fucking busted his face open. evey thing in my life is going 2 shit. wtf am i going 2 do. god help me


Move to a different town. Don't tell anyone that knows her where you moved to.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i think what happaned 2 batman skunk is happening 2 me, i cut down every plant i had flowering and burned em with gas. i cant let her have leverage like that against me. this sucks so bad guys, shes going 2 leave me and she 5mts pregnant. my brother got drunk and i had 2 go pick him up and i saw a kid at the party that had me arrested at the town fair and sent 2 kiddie jail, cuz i was on the run from probation. he came up 2 me and tryed 2 shake my hand and i fucking busted his face open. evey thing in my life is going 2 shit. wtf am i going 2 do. god help me


Move to a different town. Don't tell anyone that knows her where you moved to. 

Wait... You got sent to juvenile detention? How old are you?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

oh yeah....i got fucked on here too...a little over $100 worth of beans went out...dude kept sayin the package was ready to ship and he was just to busy to do it...mother fucker hasn't logged in since...its been close to 6 months now...i guess he is active on another site now, according to a few people. fuckin bullshit.

my top 3, that i've grown, would be...

1 - Querkle
2 - Plushberry
3 - Danny Boy


i was gifted some Mochalope beans too...they look fire for sure.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> i think what happaned 2 batman skunk is happening 2 me, i cut down every plant i had flowering and burned em with gas. i cant let her have leverage like that against me. this sucks so bad guys, shes going 2 leave me and she 5mts pregnant. my brother got drunk and i had 2 go pick him up and i saw a kid at the party that had me arrested at the town fair and sent 2 kiddie jail, cuz i was on the run from probation. he came up 2 me and tryed 2 shake my hand and i fucking busted his face open. every thing in my life is going 2 shit. wtf am i going 2 do. god help me


unfortunately, I had a very similar situation happen to me. I found myself working a shit full-time job, failing full time school, and slipping further into dept just trying to maintain. I came from nothing and had a rough childhood, so really I thought I was doing well for myself and my girl. I spared no expense to make sure we had the best in life. But, shit was really hard. After five years, my girls sister and d-bag friends convinced her that im a total loser and have no future. They set her up with a "winner"; A 30 year old faggot British d-bag, with family money.... I find out soon enough by reading text on the cell phone that im paying for one day.I confront her And this girl tells me: That if I so much as show that I exist to these "new" people; She would Rat me out...... After five years man! That made me just wanna die... I left those sheets soaked and those toes curled every night. I worked my ass off to afford a house I couldn't afford. I was failing out of school and accruing heavy dept and making no progress. All of this for somebody I thought I could trust and love. My better half, and a really hot one I might add..... Well, in the end It was some good friends that helped out there. 


Moral of the story is bitches only care about there basic needs, period. And that includes you being a winner; AKA give me more money and wear a faggy golf shit. It should come as no surprise that weak people can fuck you're life up. Let this be a lesson! Always have you're shit 100% safe, legit, and independent from anyone! This way when you enter a relationship you will not be giving to much. Make 'em work for it, nothing for free. 


Next time im in a relationship, She better have all her own money, car, education, time, friends, and life. Never again will I share anything with a female based off trust. It seems virtually all woman are the same at the end of the day. They are almost always not to be trusted and will always stab you in the back if they see fit. Protect yourself and watch who you associate with.


Best of luck to you buddy, be safe out there. 


Peace and blessings


----------



## guwall (Aug 11, 2012)

get her back..... make some changes....happy wife happy life.


----------



## guwall (Aug 11, 2012)

Good morning SCT, man I was pretty trashed last night. Good thing I couldn't find my wallet, nights like that I end up about $200 lighter and 3-4 packs mysteriously show up in my mailbox about 10 days later.


Now, I'm enjoying a little D'nD coffee, listening to some talking heads.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2012)

That's why I always say, go out with girls that don't like guys that sport golf shit when they're not golfing. 
I went to my son's preschool grad. a few years ago, and there was a woman there with a ghetto ass thug. A cop walks in and hugs the kid that was with the woman. You should have seen the steam coming off this cops head. He was fucking boiling. But he sat there a watched his kid graduate preschool, gave him a hug and left. But you could tell that he wanted to kill that bitch and the dude she was with. Haha. Imagine that, a cop's wife leaves him for a dope dealer and has their kid around him too. I kinda felt bad for him for a while, but had to keep telling myself "fuck that guy, he's a cop, feel sorry for the kid." Lol


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's why I always say, go out with girls that don't like guys that sport golf shit when they're not golfing.
> I went to my son's preschool grad. a few years ago, and there was a woman there with a ghetto ass thug. A cop walks in and hugs the kid that was with the woman. You should have seen the steam coming off this cops head. He was fucking boiling. But he sat there a watched his kid graduate preschool, gave him a hug and left. But you could tell that he wanted to kill that bitch and the dude she was with. Haha. Imagine that, a cop's wife leaves him for a dope dealer and has their kid around him too. I kinda felt bad for him for a while, but had to keep telling myself "fuck that guy, he's a cop, feel sorry for the kid." Lol





I do feel for that guy; cop or no cop, that's a raw deal... I had a day that felt like that. With the girl I just described , went to her families house In hopes of working things out. They we're having a party; which i found out later was actually a getting "rid of me" and her sisters bf party" I walk in like i had always for over five years. Walk into the kitchen, she making out with the rich britt fag, her sister looks at me with the nasty-ist look Ive ever received from anyone in my life. Same from my girl. And this d-bag guy give me this ridiculous smirk, like I see you, I bet you're mad, what you gonna do, such a smart ass.... Anywho, I have a Glock 40. cal in my holster under my motorcycle jacket, loaded with high grade personal defense hollow points(nothing shady, I was legally carrying, like I would from time to time) But they were pushing my buttons so hard and they knew it. lol thats why they were doing it. 

I seriously was about to blow that British faggots face clean off. I was unstable at the time too obviously. I really doubt this dude knows how close he was to death. But, I had to just come to my scenes and just leave. I had to walk out.... Hardest thing Ive ever done in my life Period..... Almost dropped out of college, lost my house, almost got ratted out, broken heart, and 60k dollars plus spent. And still not enough for this girl. Really heart breaking experience. So yea, I feel for that cop, shit like this is really hard. And I guess It really does to a bigger man to simply walk away. 


Lesson learned and never again.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

yeah man, poor kid. i bet the cops ex-wife found some ghetto trash on purpose to piss him off. 

my uncle is a cop, his wife left him a year ago or so, now she is fuckin a police chief from a near by town...that police chief and my uncle fuckin hate each other, my uncle assumed command at a crime scene over that dude, dude tried to get my uncle fired...that started the war.

think its a coincidence that she is fucking someone that my uncle openly hates? i think not. women are fucked.

p.s. my uncle is 6'4" and around 280 pounds....his ex-wife is 5'4" and about 100 pounds...she used to beat the shit out of him all the time...


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 11, 2012)

Be careful not to blame women. This is partly a result of the last fifty years of feminism. Society tells them they are just as good if not better then men. They can do everything a man can do.

Problem is, sure some women can do everything some men can do. But the vast majority cannot. Women are not hardwired the same. They are wired to stay home, and take care of the house and children and for thousands of years it has worked fairly well.

But now women are expected to work 9-5 as slaves paying their taxes to the master and still repopulate the planet,

Women are bombed with TV that tells them to be hard ass sluts and we wonder why they become hard ass sluts.

Social engineering sucks and heres one many will not like.
The reason for all the ills that face us as a people are because we as a nation kicked God out of schools in 1962 and started murdering babies in the womb by the millions every year.

Over 50 million served and God is not smiling down on us.
Young men everywhere better put a lock box on there peckers so society trained hos wont cut them off.


----------



## guwall (Aug 11, 2012)

^ WOW, sounds like a bunch of garbage. I disagreed with everything you said. Women are way more capable than you give them credit for. 

*fact in point = Single parent moms.... 11.5 million of them


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

guwall said:


> ^ WOW, sounds like a bunch of garbage. I disagreed with everything you said. Women are way more capable than you give them credit for.
> 
> *fact in point = Single parent moms.... 11.5 million of them


i'm 100% with ya there man.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

^lol awesome. haven't had breakfast yet...but that doesn't mean i'm in the mood for spam...


----------



## guwall (Aug 11, 2012)

report that please~


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Be careful not to blame women. This is partly a result of the last fifty years of feminism. Society tells them they are just as good if not better then men. They can do everything a man can do.
> 
> Problem is, sure some women can do everything some men can do. But the vast majority cannot. Women are not hardwired the same. They are wired to stay home, and take care of the house and children and for thousands of years it has worked fairly well.
> 
> ...




I agree with the " social engineering" part of this. No offense personally Bob, but clearly you have one of those christian bias things going on. The God thing Is thrown everywhere in this society. In fact, In 1954 the Pledge of allegiance added the God phase- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pledge_of_Allegiance There is more God in public discourse now than ever. If you cant see that you are delusional. 

You guys never stop with this God thing. The fact is the worst things in human history have been perpetrated under the guise of religion, PERIOD! The crusades, salem with trials, priest sex abuse, etc etc. Shit, in fact these very same people Im describing in my post above were avid church goers. Even in my own family, Ive experienced UN-paralleled coldness and disdain from so-called religious. It's Un real how people still think this stuff is okay....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

guwall said:


> report that please~


i did right after i posted


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 11, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I agree with the " social engineering" part of this. No offense personally Bob, but clearly you have one of those christian bias things going on. The God thing Is thrown everywhere in this society. In fact, In 1954 the Pledge of allegiance added the God phase- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pledge_of_Allegiance There is more God in public discourse now than ever. If you cant see that you are delusional.
> 
> You guys never stop with this God thing. The fact is the worst things in human history have been perpetrated under the guise of religion, PERIOD! The crusades, salem with trials, priest sex abuse, etc etc. Shit, in fact these very same people Im describing in my post above were avid church goers. Even in my own family, Ive experienced UN-paralleled coldness and disdain from so-called religious. It's Un real how people still think this stuff is okay....



No offense taken 
I just disagree. 
I have facts to prove you are wrong about religion being the biggest killer unless you call communism a religion.
Russia and China killed over 75 million in the 20th century alone. All the crusades and witch burnings in history cannot come close to that.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

god dam man...just checked tracking on my new glass...it got to Chicago on the 6th....still hasn't got to Michigan...i could have hoped on a train and been to Chicago and back already..maybe twice.


edit - Chem D Bx3 and Chem 91 x Killer Queen beans popped over night....those were one of the first things i bought, they were from TKS....seems the silica pellets don't hurt germ rates when stored for a long time like a few people thought they might.


----------



## guwall (Aug 11, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Russia and China killed over 75 million in the 20th century alone. All the crusades and witch burnings in history cannot come close to that.



Pretty sure Religion is responsible for Billions of deaths....6,000+ in 2011, right here at home.

Turn off Fox n' friends. and turn on the documentary Religilous 



cmt1984 said:


> ...just checked tracking on my new glass..


I have been looking into buying glass online. Where is your spot?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

Choc. Kush #7
this one was a beast, but so easy to trim


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Choc. Kush #7
> this one was a beast, but so easy to trim
> View attachment 2290419View attachment 2290420




this looks just like my plushberry keeper. Very easy trim and very high quality.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

guwall said:


> Pretty sure Religion is responsible for Billions of deaths....6,000+ in 2011, right here at home.
> 
> Turn off Fox n' friends. and turn on the documentary Religilous
> 
> ...


lmao Fox, such a joke.

Bill Maher is the man, loved that movie.

I went with grass city cuz they were the only ones that i found that had the mad scientist gear in stock.




Higher Medz said:


> Choc. Kush #7
> this one was a beast, but so easy to trim
> View attachment 2290419View attachment 2290420


very nice as always there Higher.

looks spot on to the Chocolope lady i ran. only thing i had to trim was a few fan leaves, that was one of the best things about it.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;k7XUebtJ_Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7XUebtJ_Jw&amp;feature=related[/video]



NUFF SAID


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> this looks just like my plushberry keeper. Very easy trim and very high quality.


nice. not sure which is my keeper Plush yet
but here's the bcs pheno


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice. not sure which is my keeper Plush yet
> but here's the bcs pheno
> View attachment 2290426


dam man, as long as she doesn't herm on ya...i'd say thats the keeper right there.

i had a green pheno, called her Monster, that i wish i would have kept. fuckin yielded huge and i dont think i've ever seen a frostier plant. she is the reason why plush will always be in my garden.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man, as long as she doesn't herm on ya...i'd say thats the keeper right there.
> 
> i had a green pheno, called her Monster, that i wish i would have kept. fuckin yielded huge and i dont think i've ever seen a frostier plant. she is the reason why plush will always be in my garden.




And that's the truth.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> dam man, as long as she doesn't herm on ya...i'd say thats the keeper right there.
> 
> i had a green pheno, called her Monster, that i wish i would have kept. fuckin yielded huge and i dont think i've ever seen a frostier plant. she is the reason why plush will always be in my garden.


ran 7 Plush's...no hermie's on any
found about 3 nanners on this one, a green one had plenty nanners and the rest had none

is this like ur green pheno?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> ran 7 Plush's...no hermie's on any
> found about 3 nanners on this one, a green one had plenty nanners and the rest had none
> 
> is this like ur green pheno?View attachment 2290432


that's good you haven't hit a hermie yet, other than my males, i haven't either...not even any nanners.

looks kinda similar, yours appears to have a little color in it though, mine was 100% green....and there wasn't a single fan leaf that didn't have resin on it...yours looks like they are resin free.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 11, 2012)

I got 4 phenos of Plush @ 53 days and no sign of a hermie on any yet, and I think I have every pheno, pink. purple, green, and another purple one that's different than the other one.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 11, 2012)

oh, and you guys with the women problems....I been happily married for 11 years now.....you gotta learn to beat them bitches! ha


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

clicaiduadits said:


> Virtually any borrowing can be playing card should be sd card from finance institutions with their certificate stands to allow them to exercise to acquire a buys. In addition to this cardboard crops up different put a cap on on top of that monthly interest. Goods spree would not be a worry when you have this excellent note. szybki kredyt bez bik Banking satisfies every one of your goals. Website would not do without the idea credit card. Applying for unsecured credit card most likely not enjoyable. Your banker will definitely see if you get benefits to waste simply uses ensure it is. Proving an excellent credit score is extremely in case you submit an application for handmade cards. A good credit record can also one to register for cheap loans with the inclusion of home mortgage loans for only one towards apartments across Santa Susan mortgages. szybki kredyt bez bik przez internet Determining data focused on many kinds of options additionally apr supplied recently 're prescribed by doctors prior to applying for a card. Choosing the best specifics of present day's current charge on the web and simply business periodicals are a good idea. Having the cover of that visa or master card company is important too naturally observe. szybki kredyt na dowod Area to area tried any commercial lender we should produce as a financial institution service, it's important to fill out an application sort of. So your data come into which include subject, take care of, contact number in addition to bank and credit union details in the application actually are true, adequate in addition classic as the name indicated. szybki kredyt przez internet If you'd like to request out of telephone number, often send highlites to go to the bank or credit union police officers. You should definitely give away a person's correctly information because of the fact originally challenges were seen the job might buy refused. Additionally it is commended to speak to period category establishment officers but placing throughout home phone after they may help you outside in learning about budgetary clauses. Globe wide web could make our life more uncomplicated. This task allows us to see all kinds of things on the web merely credit card answers additionally it is super deals on the inside Father christmas Maria construction. The main most effective these financing options private credit information is via the net software program. Surely being carried out by addressing financial institutions unusual businesses to find out which card issuers providing the best value interest. Some of those credited card to work with can also needs to be concern before you go. You would like to option to go for an agenda that has a certain monthly interest rate insects one incorporates a varying rate. Those flat rate carries with it an take advantage thanks to the fact no matter what promote concern typically is, your primary for many women fee will definitely be those same everywhere in the expiration moment. Verifying when considering preconditions you get with the loan institutes just before stick to commonly basic. Selected loan companies suffer from conditions pertaining to credit scores aside from the man or women that include social security number, resolve recommendation in addition driver's license choice. Before now saying yes to your come in contact with utilizing a a given loan company, make absolutely certain have read with learn the whole body written agreement closely. If you some limited approved information and facts, contact your counsel.


WTF is this?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I agree with the " social engineering" part of this. No offense personally Bob, but clearly you have one of those christian bias things going on. The God thing Is thrown everywhere in this society. In fact, In 1954 the Pledge of allegiance added the God phase- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pledge_of_Allegiance There is more God in public discourse now than ever. If you cant see that you are delusional.
> 
> You guys never stop with this God thing. The fact is the worst things in human history have been perpetrated under the guise of religion, PERIOD! The crusades, salem with trials, priest sex abuse, etc etc. Shit, in fact these very same people Im describing in my post above were avid church goers. Even in my own family, Ive experienced UN-paralleled coldness and disdain from so-called religious. It's Un real how people still think this stuff is okay....


Our founding fathers, most of them were deist, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deism, Thomas Jefferson, Pain, and a few others that is why they broke away from the monarchy and the oppression it caused. Im not a religious person I'm spiritual, I'm a deist myself and read a lot of eastern philosophy, buddhism. Organized religion seems to cause to much harm in the world like the whole stupid chic-filet thing. Don't get me wrong not all christians are judge mental hipocrits, my mother is a huge christian but does not judge others BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT SUPPOSE TO ACCORDING TO THE CHRISTIAN RELIGION!! She doesn't care if you are gay although she doesn't agree with it, if you do drugs, or what ever as long as you are not directly effecting her, her family, or her property.

If you want to read an awesome book read "Aint no body's business if you do by peter mcwilliams: http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Nobodys-Business-You-Consensual/dp/0931580587, book should be taught in schools.

anywho thats my two cents. 

bucket head you are one of the first people that i have known about that knows about the adding of god onto our money and into the pledge of allegiance in 1954, good on ya. Our nation was not started as a christian nation in fact the opposite you know separation of church and state!

this quote is from the peter mcwilliams book:


George Washington in 1796: "The government of the United States is not, in any sense, founded on the Christian religion."


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

So how about them beans!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hellraizer. Ever try sour jack?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Hellraizer. Ever try sour jack?


No whos the breeder?



Ugg this not being able to sleep shit killing me


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

was too tempted
just smoked my first ever plush berry, a mixed pheno, and wow. very mpressed...i could imagine what the bcs tastes like


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 11, 2012)

G13 labs. Got it as a freebie but there's NO description or anything on attitudes site. 
I'm 0 for 3 as far as sprouting G13 seeds goes.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

haha hellraizer, yeah I guess enough about politics and equality huh, and yeah how about them beans.

my top three, well I have no where near the experience you all have but since i live on the west coast i will give you my favorite i have smoked.
1. Green Crack: very heady made my palms sweaty and blood sugar drop had to drink a vitamin water to feel normal.
2. Jilly Bean: Awesome daytime smoke very heady and good at getting shit done.
3 Grandpa Larry OG: Awesome for sleep very heavy indica with some nice purple hughes on the nugs.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn 400 try to fix it for the child's sake. But yes if it's not worth it it's not worth it. The most important is being there for the child.

Im def. the exception to the case. Me and my girl beed together for 25 years she has always supported me. We had some bad experiences with growing and other things in general over the years. For instance.

When I started out I had to grow in our shower in a two bedroom apt. About 1,200 sg ft. We used a hose to keep clean. No shit She did it. One night I get a phone call at 3:30 in the morning. "sir you must answer your door" "the police need to speek to you" and awake I walk to the door. Granted I have 3 monsters in flower...three I chopped and hung in my closet on coat hangers three days prior. I open the door push me in the door bring a dog in and say "listen someone punched the glass down the hall and took the fire extinguisher and sprayed all the cars with it and the blood leads to your door" Know my wife is in the room with my son ware all my operation is she comes walking out half naked and goes "she whispers WTF my son is in my bed sleeping your not going in there" "Get the Fuck out!" they go Mam can we see your knuckles she goes "I'll show you my Knuckels" she walks up to the cop and I'm thinking my god no!!! She fuckin pulls back like she is going to lay the guy out and she goes " you got too choices you either take your boys and that dog and get the fuc out of my house or I'm going to knock you out and take you home to your mother" the fuckin cop goes "joe dog lets go and said mam in sorry" I had to go to the bathroom and clean the shit out of my pants. I come to bed and she is already back to fuckin sleep. I knew right then and there she was a keeper Lol. She even got her
Boobs done taistful and a tummy tuck and vaginal rejuvination 3 kids fuck that shit u. It's like she is 18 again you can't slap the grin off my face. Save your money best money I've ever spent hands down!

.The truth is ups and downs hard times good times. It ain't easy. But at the end of the day chicks get offered dick all day long. It's the truth everywhere they go. We dnt unless ur Brad Pitt or David Beckum and we have to work at it. And some girls just dnt mix with what we do. But at the end of the day. Everything happenes for a reason. If your starting out. Don't trust a chick with that kind of info. my partner best Freind just spent the past three years with a chic livin together raised her daughter and they just broke up bad he Never told her anything. He knew she wasnt no good we all did caught in lies all the time wouldn't get a job. Drank wine all day. But he is heartbroken but he ain't worried. Big difference. Never waived money around never brought it up. Shit sucks. I feel for you guys but hope you understand they arnt all bad.

Hope everyone finds a keeper like I did.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

I love g13 labs seeds keep trying to germ them . It's worth it...

Riots special this aug 8-30th, spend 150$ an get ...
a half pack of strawberry cream reg
and a half pack of white strawberry reg

I hear his strawberry tastes intense!


Edit top 3 strains grown.
1Pineapple express g13 labs
2 chemo Iranian DrGT
3 sharksbreath DNA 
4 Wappa paradice


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> G13 labs. Got it as a freebie but there's NO description or anything on attitudes site.
> I'm 0 for 3 as far as sprouting G13 seeds goes.


Karma Genetics also has Sour Jack. prob the only strain i want from them

tude had a promo some days back, think it was buy any pack and get a free pack of Sour Jack, but didn't last long at all


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

Ordered. Tud.
Sativa seeds Blackberry
Cherinoble <thanks GU
Appolo 13 <thanks Drank
Seedism Apple Jacks

Wet my whistle waiting for the bodhi ta go down...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I love g13 labs seeds keep trying to germ them . It's worth it...
> 
> Riots special this aug 8-30th, spend 150$ an get ...
> a half pack of strawberry cream reg
> ...


got a 2nd email from him yesterday saying 30% off all seeds this month


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

I got GIGA bud just put my first one in flower this week not a real heavy smell but very nice vigor and structure.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I got GIGA bud just put my first one in flower this week not a real heavy smell but very nice vigor and structure.


 Wooot
Keep us updated when she's done...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

Scare u ran GT's Chem4?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anybody have any info on hazemans hippie headband? Promo


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> No whos the breeder?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugg this not being able to sleep shit killing me


See if you can get a script from your doctor for temazepam, its a benzo so be careful as not to get dependent on it. I had a sleep study done after afghanistan and they diagnosed me with ptsd with insomnia and put me on temazepam (generic name) aka restoril (thats the brand name) and it worked like a champ i took it for 3 years but only when i really needed it and had to get up early and get some shit done. But once they switched me to klonopin for ptsd and panic attacks they took me off temazepam and put me on ambien which is good at getting you to sleep but not keeping you asleep as it has a half life of two hours but they make ambien cr aka controlled release which last all night.

good luck man I know how it is not being able to sleep i once went 4 days with no sleep and no i wasn't on any kind of meth i have high blood pressure and that shit would kill me.

I will have some hazeman hippie headband soon just waiting on it to get here as long as i dont get a dea love letter.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Anybody have any info on hazemans hippie headband? Promo


http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/hazeman-seeds/2347-tester-bubba-kush-x-pexhbxwwxaww-2.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> See if you can get a script from your doctor for temazepam, its a benzo so be careful as not to get dependent on it. I had a sleep study done after afghanistan and they diagnosed me with ptsd with insomnia and put me on temazepam (generic name) aka restoril (thats the brand name) and it worked like a champ i took it for 3 years but only when i really needed and had to get up early and get some shit done. But once they switched me to klonopin for ptsd and panic attacks they took me off temazepam and put me on ambien which is good at getting you to sleep but not keeping you asleep as it has a half life of two hours but they make ambien cr aka controlled release which last all night.
> 
> good luck man I know how it is not being able to sleep i once went 4 days with no sleep and no i wasn't on any kind of meth i have high blood pressure and that shit would kill me.
> 
> I will have some hazeman hippie headband soon just waiting on it to get here as long as i dont get a dea love letter.


I got ambien and like you say it dont keep you asleep 
was my dam dogs that woke me up lol dam german short hairs!

Now the fing rooster from next door is hooting and the sun hasnt even broke! Wtf


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

Copped a pack of hazemans
Cocopuffs
Chocolate Tripp x Chocolate Tai 2.5
:excited:


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/hazeman-seeds/2347-tester-bubba-kush-x-pexhbxwwxaww-2.html



Well that clears the mystery up lol 
that a crazy cross but uber sounding!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Copped a pack of hazemans
> Cocopuffs
> Chocolate Tripp x Chocolate Tai 2.5
> :excited:


Wher did you get those?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got ambien and like you say it dont keep you asleep
> was my dam dogs that woke me up lol dam german short hairs!
> 
> Now the fing rooster from next door is hooting and the sun hasnt even broke! Wtf


my last year in the army I lived next to this dude that had chickens and roosters and that damn rooster did the same thing, he would hoot about a half hour before I had to get up for pt and it would just start my day off bad especially if I had a hard time sleeping that night and i lived in the city. WTF who has chickens and roosters in the city I thought that was a farm thing!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well its fixing on being dinner here real soon! Fucking yard bird.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

From a friend  and some Gud Karma I guess.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> From a friend  and some Gud Karma I guess.


Nice.......


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> superthrive is not very good for a dependable additive.
> 
> it's really only good for noobs that can't keep from gettin micro deficiencies using a regular feeding program with a complete nutrient line. it can do more harm than good if used often.
> 
> ...


Its just part of my LED experiment and I'm only doing a small small amount of foliar feeding and it seems to be working well. I don't put it in my rez heard bad things about that. I have excellent nutes and I will cut the superthrive once it gets bigger and start using my other nutes and RO water instead of tap which I have used before with great results you just have to dial in the ph and ppm's and use h2o2 to keep that clear sludge from building up.

I have some botanicare calmag, bud candy, liquid and dry kool bloom, hygrozyme, green cure, natira, GH Subculture-B, etc.



I will definitely follow up on your advice, thanks man! Thats why I love this thread all the free advice from people more experienced than myself once again thanks!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

yo that kid sniched on me like 5 years ago, its old news and i should have just let it go , but im so streesed that a split his face. i was in 20 fights in adult jail in 16 mts, from 2009-2011. this girl cheated on me for 6mts of our relationship, i was going 2 break up with her and like 3 days later she prego. i didt kill my seedlings or clones and im still builting my growroom but plan on waiting till the coast is clear 2 start up angain

edit: i think i broke my hand, now i really fucked myself cuz im a tattoo artist.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> yo that kid sniched on me like 5 years ago, its old news and i should have just let it go , but im so streesed that a split his face. i was in 20 fights in adult jail in 16 mts, from 2009-2011. this girl cheated on me for 6mts of our relationship, i was going 2 break up with her and like 3 days later she prego. i didt kill my seedlings or clones and im still builting my growroom but plan on waiting till the coast is clear 2 start up angain
> 
> edit: i think i broke my hand, now i really fucked myself cuz im a tattoo artist.


Damn man! That sucks ass especially for your career. I hope it all works out for the better, hang in there man and try and stay positive which I'm sure will be a hard task to accomplish.

Good Luck!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> yo that kid sniched on me like 5 years ago, its old news and i should have just let it go , but im so streesed that a split his face. i was in 20 fights in adult jail in 16 mts, from 2009-2011. this girl cheated on me for 6mts of our relationship, i was going 2 break up with her and like 3 days later she prego. i didt kill my seedlings or clones and im still builting my growroom but plan on waiting till the coast is clear 2 start up angain
> 
> edit: i think i broke my hand, now i really fucked myself cuz im a tattoo artist.


Sounds like its not your kid bro!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I do feel for that guy; cop or no cop, that's a raw deal... I had a day that felt like that. With the girl I just described , went to her families house In hopes of working things out. They we're having a party; which i found out later was actually a getting "rid of me" and her sisters bf party" I walk in like i had always for over five years. Walk into the kitchen, she making out with the rich britt fag, her sister looks at me with the nasty-ist look Ive ever received from anyone in my life. Same from my girl. And this d-bag guy give me this ridiculous smirk, like I see you, I bet you're mad, what you gonna do, such a smart ass.... Anywho, I have a Glock 40. cal in my holster under my motorcycle jacket, loaded with high grade personal defense hollow points(nothing shady, I was legally carrying, like I would from time to time) But they were pushing my buttons so hard and they knew it. lol thats why they were doing it.
> 
> I seriously was about to blow that British faggots face clean off. I was unstable at the time too obviously. I really doubt this dude knows how close he was to death. But, I had to just come to my scenes and just leave. I had to walk out.... Hardest thing Ive ever done in my life Period..... Almost dropped out of college, lost my house, almost got ratted out, broken heart, and 60k dollars plus spent. And still not enough for this girl. Really heart breaking experience. So yea, I feel for that cop, shit like this is really hard. And I guess It really does to a bigger man to simply walk away.
> 
> ...


the dude my girl cheated on me with showed up at my house on thanksgiving wondering ware his girl was, lmao.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds like its not your kid bro!


im getting a paternity test hellrasier.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> im getting a paternity test hellrasier.


Smart move! And do not sign the paper at the hospital when its born, they will ask you to!
but you have a choice to do dna at your cost! Money well spent!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Smart move! And do not sign the paper at the hospital when its born, they will ask you to!
> but you have a choice to do dna at your cost! Money well spent!


2 top this all off 2 guys on her facebook told her that i should "get a job or get out" she fucking lives with me!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Smart move! And do not sign the paper at the hospital when its born, they will ask you to!
> but you have a choice to do dna at your cost! Money well spent!


If you sign that birth certificate and the kid isn't yours your fucked you will be paying child support for 18 yrs unless the kid goes to college after high school then its another four years. My brother made that mistake and he pays a shit load in child support she had twins!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

she just left, stormed off with our car..... great


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the rep HR, now how about that G13 sour jack. Anyone run it? Pics? Can't seem to find much info on it.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 11, 2012)

400....get your Damn car back!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

Pack her stuff up and put it on the portch! Get rid of the clones and moms! Let her have the car and part ways is what i would
do! Cause at some point shes going to claim DV on you and then your super fucked, you also need a witness asap to stay with
you to protect you against DV


Dude i have been down this road and you need to cross your tees and dot your I


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn, that hippie headband is hitting some coco when they arrive here.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn again 400watts! I really hope things don't get any worse for you. Like I said staying positive sounds like its going to be a really hard task but not impossible.

Wish i could do something for you man, I feel for you makes me feel bad just thinking about it!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck man. Pray that kid isn't yours! HR is right!


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> 400....get your Damn car back!


im may aswell just fucking move out of my own house


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

Man u trying to do the right thing and take that shit. And then get the short end of the stick. Plain and simple in all my years leopards don't change there spots. I just hope for your sake and the kids sake it works out.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> she just left, stormed off with our car..... great


Good thing you don't live in cali its an alimony state, that on top of child support now thats a killer!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoa shit I just woke up....eating ganja cookies late at night. I never sleep in. Ever. 4-5 hrs a night of sleep is my norm. 

Just put on beastie boyz "fight for your right" and told my girl it's time for some morning head!!!!!! Helicopter Dick attack!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Whoa shit I just woke up....eating ganja cookies late at night. I never sleep in. Ever. 4-5 hrs a night of sleep is my norm.
> 
> Just put on beastie boyz "fight for your right" and told my girl it's time for some morning head!!!!!! Helicopter Dick attack!


Lmfao...! Fucking crack me up


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lmfao...! Fucking crack me up


Well enjoy that shit while u can KaB. Cause if and when u have kids. It comes down to 5 min wuickies in the shower. Or midnight rondeavue that ur so tired noone wants to get on top.

Unless u can ditch them and get a hotel and then it's on sex for days with ever toy on the planet and we both limp home.


----------



## althor (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck your car, fuck your grow. When things like this happen, you let it all go and start over. Learn a valuable lesson, when things go wrong the MAN PAYS. Make better decisions in the future. This day and age, commitments are for fools. Do your thing, have fun where you can, and go home without problems. Life is much better without today's generation of "women" who want everything and give nothing.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

She made me switch to reggae. Relationships are all about give and take.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2sUFAdYJo0&rct=j&sa=X&ei=q4ImUPHdE6X20gHCrIDwDA&ved=0CFIQuAIwAQ&q=stephen+marley+someone+to+love&usg=AFQjCNG26kO2bpKmSodJtxnbIrmN3NCW3Q


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> http://www.google.com/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2sUFAdYJo0&rct=j&sa=X&ei=q4ImUPHdE6X20gHCrIDwDA&ved=0CFIQuAIwAQ&q=stephen+marley+someone+to+love&usg=AFQjCNG26kO2bpKmSodJtxnbIrmN3NCW3Q


yes KAB, my kinda ting
im a reggae dj


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> She made me switch to reggae. Relationships are all about give and take.


Right...mine makes me go to fuckin ballet cause she used to dance. So I can go to football games with my boys cause she hates football. I fuckin HATE ballet with a fuckin passion! If you hate someone tie them up and make them watch fuckin ballet.

Just key me tell you the Nutcracker really is a nut cracker!
Sorry sorry ok done....


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Dont worry higher America's got you.....


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

i have done everything for this girl, i dont think any guy every took her out to japan habatichi for lunch and let her order scollops, the she went and got scollops and lobster for dinner the same night?! thats last week! her mother has custody of her other kids and i just fucking risked my freedom getting the kids 2 court so they could go live with the other grandparents. i cooked for her everynight, bought her an xbox360 for xmass that shit cost a whole pay check(i smashed it when it come out she was cheating on me for 6mt). she was screaming at me for 3 fucking hours last night , but its fucking every night. u guys know im a mellow guy


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

got my 2 lumitek ballasts today, man karmas a bitch that place has fast service .


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Dont worry higher America's got you.....


thats hilarious

but look at this shit. glad i live on a hill


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn 400watts. That's tough man. Keep ur head up. You don't need her or that kinda bs in your life. 

The dude that snitched on me..his old lady was fucking a FED. Now every time the rat piece of shit wants to see his kid he has to go see the FED that Arrested him that is now banging his old lady and raising his kid. Brings a smile to my face every time I think of it.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

im still waiting on my panda film from amozon, i went and ordered 2 lumiteck bulbs.50each, hydro store sells em 104$. crazy. they told me the best they could do me was 199 with 20% off on a 600ballast, i told him i got 2 lumiteck 600watter with supper looms for 314$ w/ shipping , he said that was cheaper then he got em for the store, lol


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Damn 400watts. That's tough man. Keep ur head up. You don't need her or that kinda bs in your life.
> 
> The dude that snitched on me..his old lady was fucking a FED. Now every time the rat piece of shit wants to see his kid he has to go see the FED that Arrested him that is now banging his old lady and raising his kid. Brings a smile to my face every time I think of it.


thats supper funny


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> If you sign that birth certificate and the kid isn't yours your fucked you will be paying child support for 18 yrs unless the kid goes to college after high school then its another four years. My brother made that mistake and he pays a shit load in child support she had twins!


Not if she she was sleeping with other guys and he signed the certificate under the impression that it's his child with no knowledge of her infidelity.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

That's my local store. Anytime I go in to any other hydro store around here and they say we'll match anyone's prices. I bring up plh. They say come on man. I feel bad they are in their backyard. But lucky for them plh doesn't advertise. I didn't know about it for years. Wasted so much loot


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Not if she she was sleeping with other guys and he signed the certificate under the impression that it's his child with no knowledge of her infidelity.


we are not married, get this even her step mom said she teats me like shit, and that im the nicest guy to date her


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That's my local store. Anytime I go in to any other hydro store around here and they we'll match anyone's prices. I bring up plh. They say come on man. I feel bad they are in their backyard. But lucky for them plh doesn't advertise. I didn't know about it for years. Wasted so much loot


u hooked me up on this one, mad props. i think i might dial my room in with tomatoes untill this shit blows over


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 11, 2012)

my new policy..

all bitches must vacate the premises by 9am sharp.
none allowed inside before 9pm. and within the first 20minutes of their arrival they will be presented with an alcoholic beverage. 
ages 17 to 22 preferred but over 25 is a no no.

i will never show a female a plant again, and i will never spend time with one during daylight hours.
its a much safer life once you decide your priorities, for me its cash money and filled jars.
for others its companionship.. not something i value. for others its sex, and luckily i can get that and still not bend on my strict policy of not letting them get too close. ive had enough teen pussy to satisfy me for a long time. and never ever will I commit to a life of bending overbackwords to satisfy a female. no way. 

most of them want your assurance that youll make em safe and secure. took me a long time to figure out that my own safety and security is by far more important. i realized this as I was dropping off huge trash bags filled with mother plants and evidence in a local dumpster. never again.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> my new policy..
> 
> all bitches must vacate the premises by 9am sharp.
> none allowed inside before 9pm. and within the first 20minutes of their arrival they will be presented with an alcoholic beverage.
> ...


oh ya my all my plants are gone bro. i think shes very childess and she never wants 2 work shit out , so im done trying. im 22 and shes 32 but acts like a fucking 18 year old


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> we are not married, get this even her step mom said she teats me like shit, and that im the nicest guy to date her


That doesn't matter. If a girl lies to you and the result is you signing a birth certificate under the impression that its your child, and a dna test shows that it's NOT your child, you can fight it. I suggest you talk to a lawyer.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

can i get the dna test before the baby is born?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2012)

Just get a paternity test call Maury


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> can i get the dna test before the baby is born?


You can but I think it harms the baby just wait for the birth to do it.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just get a paternity test call Maury


im not going on that show wbw, lol.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8-6eAYHOBE


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2012)

Lmao but get the paternity test done bbefore signing


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Alright fellas just did bong rips of shsih99 and blue dream. I'm off to face the world!


----------



## Stinki fingers (Aug 11, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Whoa shit I just woke up....eating ganja cookies late at night. I never sleep in. Ever. 4-5 hrs a night of sleep is my norm.
> 
> Just put on beastie boyz "fight for your right" and told my girl it's time for some morning head!!!!!! Helicopter Dick attack!


Fellas just an FYI: helicopter dick not sexy!!! Sorry had to chime in! I still love you


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey guys just wanted to throw a video out there if anyone wants to see my grow this year.

[video=youtube;r31jbBFkKHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r31jbBFkKHk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Peace and keep it lit!


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 11, 2012)

400
You should do one of three things.

1) keep doing what you are doing and hope things change. 

2) change everything in your life including playmates, playgrounds and playthings. Quit smoking, drinking, drugging and tattooing. get a 9-5, become a citizen instead of an outlaw, save your money for an attorney and get yourself ready for the war that comes when you go for custody so your child has a fighting chance in this world, because it sounds like your incubator is worthless and will dump her spawn off at grandmas.

3) move away, far away, run away and dont tell anyone where you are.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 11, 2012)

Bitches love helicopter dick.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to throw a video out there if anyone wants to see my grow this year.
> 
> [video=youtube;r31jbBFkKHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r31jbBFkKHk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> Peace and keep it lit!


Amazing!
They are HuGE.
Wish my outdoor grows weren't guerilla style, I dream of huge outdoor plants.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 11, 2012)

Aidereetevy said:


> We tell a must have per expensive pieces, we have rude one thing because performs quite a few motive. Priceless wrist watch provides unites states to hold amount of time to be accurate as you're able to possibly continuance, as well as says some of the dynamics for the agent on the other hand it's actually haute horlogery (it truly is producer). There are certain properties and after that purposes that can make a close watch research valuable enough these products should establish brainpower while it's true wanting to buy the. Individuals operates will most likely be flexible suitable. The products the material did in the past construct priceless wrist watch by the flexibility as well as the degree accurate observe esteemed it. Multiple horlorges you need to put too much workmanship into their offerings this very degree how monetary value put them under are not to be bargained probably minimized back a lot of. To build electronic products which includes cell phone handsets among others that happen to be timekeeping benefits has actually not really just about all reduced fees in addition to resultant purchasing amongst constructive swiss wrist watches. Into keepers, most are frequent as well as some types of life activities that's been relative to due unbelievably mutually exclusive items also known as diverse truck. Get one horloges as good quality check out some of their design and as a consequence existences usually make their making unique devices simple in these days. Most of the brewers want items that their very own personalized interesting quality as unit which isn't questioned on view promote. But for anyone who wants to seek good wristwatch, these are fraud victim without the need for new a problem within the happened to be in advance. Wristwatch in addition , tells this advantage associated with a man toting. Basically we gain those who intrusive purchase certain products, other people are impressive, different maybe serene. Almost all these stars use art work which fit the kids on the. In any case exuding charm, high-class wristwatches and present your current condition but also life regarding their keepers. Lavish or maybe a not cheap devices is also different kinds of transacting by having resources. The spot that the master will never desirous currently obtain the amount and will not express a desire to maintain your funds in your company's finansieringsselskaber, this form of investor can find opulence wristwatch at a price that's been across those of newly built cars. That this benefit is the fact , this kind of as worthwhile lamps should never depreciate for vehicles will continue to work. And that they ought to be particularly highly expensive also will trust personal exclusiveness, brandnames along with their machines. Some people extraordinary timepieces are made and for started beyond doubt moments (which includes wedding reception, celebration, unbiased house warming) or alternatively donrrrt forget not to mention report opportunity day of the main watch's haute horlogery This can be very far better to confirm the before important things when attemping when you get pertinent designer watches as they are worth a darn jewel to gather whilst nevertheless owning moment in time for that specific home owners. There is precious and after that top quality pocket watches for guys and females which really can be distributed for any kind of special event in the role of anniversary gifts and they also can also work for years.


[video=youtube;OkiuAxP9vPM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkiuAxP9vPM[/video]


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 11, 2012)

wheezer said:


> oh, and you guys with the women problems....I been happily married for 11 years now.....you gotta learn to beat them bitches! ha


"Rule of thumb? You can't really do much damage with that now can ya? Perhaps it should have been rule of wrist!"


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

flew to dallas today to meet some friends for an outdoor concert, staying at a pretty swank hotel here is a view of our rm on the 30th floor:

 

gonna have some of that texas kind bud and it is kind!

The lady's are going to see jason mraz and me and the fellows are going to kick it on elm st. (better watch out for freddy krueger!) I forgot how much I missed texas lone star beer aka texas pbr! I grew up in Austin and in dallas Elm St. is the spot.

I take a three hour flight a 30 minute taxi ride and everyone on this thread disappears? 

is it a zombie take over if so I need to know like now! You guys are gonna laugh but my buddy just cured some BLZ Bud how ironic is that shit!

Oh yeah if you are a vet hang onto your military ID card we got a $250 rm for $!!9 they dont bother to check the expiration date on it what a patriotic state, love texas!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yes KAB, my kinda ting
> im a reggae dj


I saw catchafire in seattle in july downtown at the showbox, they are from new zealand but you probably know that


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 11, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I saw catchafire in seattle in july downtown at the showbox, they are from new zealand but you probably know that


yea they're ok
my cousin in england is very friendly with them


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

Dam it is slow around here.


Heres some pics of my Lil outdoor mirrored shed grow cab 2 150w hps 2ft tall 3 ft wide 2 ft deep. Temp was 105' in there when this pic was taken.

Group hug
Biggest to smallest,
Nl5xHz, Gooddog, Drgt C99 bag seed, Riots swing kid ,Dutch passion Orange Bud an the near invisible one is NevHz21xEarly Mullimbimby Maddness






Sharksbreath 3Ft ish



Riots Purp Bubba Og in the Tree.
shes startin to flower.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 11, 2012)

mega props on the guerrilla grow Scarhole...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 11, 2012)

Word!! Gorilla Growers are my Hero's.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2012)

Sure was slow today.. I hope everyone had a good one


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 11, 2012)

the craziest library in the states is in seattle it is like an acid trip:



where is everybody? I know its saturday but my buddy started drinking way to early and we had to bring the festivities to the hotel. hope the bud smoke doesn't spill into the hallway, we have a portable vaper so I think we are safe, you know you don't mess with texas!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 11, 2012)

Just stopping in... Heading to "share a spliff" party 


Have fun you seed loving hooligans


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Word!! Gorilla Growers are my Hero's.


I wonder if brown dirt warrior is still selling "brown dirts revenge" seeds?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I wonder if brown dirt warrior is still selling "brown dirts revenge" seeds?


I did some R&D on that man like a couple of years ago nothing to be found...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 11, 2012)

You had to email him @ his site for pricing and avilability, last spring they were selling but I was broke..

Edit
i sent BDW a email asking for seed info.
If he replies I'll post it for y'all.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 11, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> You had to email him @ his site for pricing and avilability, last spring they were selling but I was broke..
> 
> Edit
> i sent BDW a email asking for seed info.
> If he replies I'll post it for y'all.


Cheers dude i heard his beans we're fairly damn bulletprooof...


----------



## smang (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup Canadian GG over here lol.
I don't have the space to have an indoor setup, indoor is pretty balsy, I mean shit if you get caught theres no denying it, its kinda in your house/apartment.
I'm an outdoor guy, sure you guys might get some frosty stuff thats enar perfect but nothing beats the unlimited watts of the good ol' sun.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 12, 2012)

smang said:


> Yup Canadian GG over here lol.
> I don't have the space to have an indoor setup, indoor is pretty balsy, I mean shit if you get caught theres no denying it, its kinda in your house/apartment.
> I'm an outdoor guy, sure you guys might get some frosty stuff thats enar perfect but nothing beats the unlimited watts of the good ol' sun.


untill hikers steal ur shit, then indoor is way better.


----------



## smang (Aug 12, 2012)

400wattsallday said:


> untill hikers steal ur shit, then indoor is way better.


You go to the land where no hikers go haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do it brown dirt warriors style!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 12, 2012)

Bodhi got any Triangle crosses comin up?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Bodhi got any Triangle crosses comin up?


When is the bodhi drop happening?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 12, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> When is the bodhi drop happening?


Not sure. I figured someone around here would know.  I really want to pick up a couple of his strains if I can get in on them. TK and snow lotus are at the top of the list.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 12, 2012)

supposed to be 4 weeks like 2 weeks ago somethin around that...


----------



## smang (Aug 12, 2012)

With all you big time collectors, how come you don't put some of your seeds that are extra or freebies in a Guerilla grow?
Why waste seeds when you can atleast get something out of it outside haha, would be cool to watch.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2012)

smang said:


> With all you big time collectors, how come you don't put some of your seeds that are extra or freebies in a Guerilla grow?
> Why waste seeds when you can atleast get something out of it outside haha, would be cool to watch.


If I lived in a state that you could grow outside i would but light cycles and temps dont allow


----------



## smang (Aug 12, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> If I lived in a state that you could grow outside i would but light cycles and temps dont allow


Hmm, that'd be a hard place to live, greenhouse haha?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2012)

smang said:


> Hmm, that'd be a hard place to live, greenhouse haha?



Greenhouses yes but it would get jacked for sure !


----------



## 400wattsalldayzwhore (Aug 12, 2012)

U can have a paternity test all day. 
400watts is just sayin whatever it takes to make him feel justified for the way he acts. He has no job, lives off his 82 year old disabled grandmother, all he talks about all day is the plants, never about the baby that HE wanted in the first place. He doesn't come to bed at night because he's on this forum all day n night. I've taken to sleeping on the couch so I'm not heartbroken when I wake up at 5 am and he's nowhere around. Ive been making up for that shit in the beginning of our relationship ( I didn't take it seriously and I messed up ) and if he truly thought I was still messing around, then why did he purposely get me pregnant?
I told him we could do a paternity test now, since the docs want to check the plasma anyway, despite the dangers, we can do both. But he knows I've been with him non stop, I don't talk to any of my friends, only my step mother and father. By the way my step mother has told me that she never said that to him about me. He's just trying to manipulate. 
Forget the fact that he is a slob and I clean up after him all the time.... Do I bitch about it?? Indeed I do, all day, because he is an adult and there's no real good reason we have his trash an soda cans full of cig butts all over our room that I try to keep clean all day long with no avail. We do own ash trays, we are not Neanderthals. 
Anyways I had to say my peace since 400 watts went on my Facebook last night and called several people and told them to stop talking to me.... Even though they don't. 
400 watts, u don't want to buy your baby anything because u don't think it's yours.... Save your money. Because when we get the results of this test, we are gonna need a bassinet, a baby bath tub, lots of diapers and formula.... And I highly doubt your grandmother wants to buy all that and neither does my step mother considering she already bought everything the baby has. 
Sad thing is that he has never mentioned anything about wanting a paternity test to me, and I have to go on a grow forum to find out what's really on his mind. No wonder you're always checking my phone and pc, you never find what you're looking for, but you do it because you're online talkin mad smack that ain't true about me, that you're worried I'm doing the same to u. Well, I wasn't airing our business before, but I will be now. 3 unemployed people in your home knows where I've been for the past year and none of them doubt the baby for a second. When do I go out? When I'm forced to take your grandmother out when it's way past my bedtime? Yea I'm really gettin my strange on at friendlys in my pajamas with grandma. Lmao!
Ps you're on the verge of getting kicked out of the house because of the way you treat everybody. And that's not me saying it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 12, 2012)

If all that is true, I feel sorry for both of you. But you shouldn't threaten to snitch on him over weed no matter what, if what he said is true. There is a baby now, time to grow the fuck up. I'm sure you're both to blame for the issues you have, it's never just 1 person. For real, get some counseling for both of you. You both sound really young, that could be a good thing for kid to have parents that aren't ancient by the time he/she is 30. But bottom line, the baby is THE MOST IMPORTANT. I'm sure you don't care for what some random says on a pot forum, but trust me, set your problems aside and think of the precious life you two (i'm assuming) created. Maybe the baby being born will breathe new life into both of you.



400wattsalldayzwhore said:


> U can have a paternity test all day.
> 400watts is just sayin whatever it takes to make him feel justified for the way he acts. He has no job, lives off his 82 year old disabled grandmother, all he talks about all day is the plants, never about the baby that HE wanted in the first place. He doesn't come to bed at night because he's on this forum all day n night. I've taken to sleeping on the couch so I'm not heartbroken when I wake up at 5 am and he's nowhere around. Ive been making up for that shit in the beginning of our relationship ( I didn't take it seriously and I messed up ) and if he truly thought I was still messing around, then why did he purposely get me pregnant?
> I told him we could do a paternity test now, since the docs want to check the plasma anyway, despite the dangers, we can do both. But he knows I've been with him non stop, I don't talk to any of my friends, only my step mother and father. By the way my step mother has told me that she never said that to him about me. He's just trying to manipulate.
> Forget the fact that he is a slob and I clean up after him all the time.... Do I bitch about it?? Indeed I do, all day, because he is an adult and there's no real good reason we have his trash an soda cans full of cig butts all over our room that I try to keep clean all day long with no avail. We do own ash trays, we are not Neanderthals.
> ...


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 12, 2012)

SCT ftw!!! This thread is so good that RIU (and the penguin) only exists so it can stay alive. I was starting to think the thread should be renamed to "Around the world in 80 days with Jenks." Not anymore, we're back on track LOL.



hellraizer30 said:


> When is the bodhi drop happening?


Posted earlier today by bodhi:"ive been drying and replanting and now deep into two family reunions, but ive just started some germ testing and shucking, but the end of the month is still the goal...."


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 12, 2012)

This forum gets better & better every week with all these crazy people!

400w & wifey, why not get a abortion? Sounds like neither of you two are ready to bring a baby into this world....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

smang said:


> With all you big time collectors, how come you don't put some of your seeds that are extra or freebies in a Guerilla grow?
> Why waste seeds when you can atleast get something out of it outside haha, would be cool to watch.


i dont grow outside for a few reasons.
1. it's like what you said about indoor, i think outdoor is too risky.
2. i would NEVER EVER grow weed on someone else's property.
3. WAY too many hunters/hikers and helicopters around here to grow (last year 3 GG's around here got busted. 2 by hunters and 1 was spotted by a chopper)...and i live in a town of less than 1,000 people.

edit - just remembered, last year or the year before an indoor grow got busted too...cops knocked on dudes door, the dumb fuck answered with smoking joint in hand lol. never did hear how many plants they took down...but i did hear that he has his MMJ card now and is back in business.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Aug 12, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That's why I always say, go out with girls that don't like guys that sport golf shit when they're not golfing.
> I went to my son's preschool grad. a few years ago, and there was a woman there with a ghetto ass thug. A cop walks in and hugs the kid that was with the woman. You should have seen the steam coming off this cops head. He was fucking boiling. But he sat there a watched his kid graduate preschool, gave him a hug and left. But you could tell that he wanted to kill that bitch and the dude she was with. Haha. Imagine that, a cop's wife leaves him for a dope dealer and has their kid around him too. I kinda felt bad for him for a while, but had to keep telling myself "fuck that guy, he's a cop, feel sorry for the kid." Lol


Dumb pig should have taken better care and not been a douche!


----------



## guwall (Aug 12, 2012)

Good morning!

Holy shit 400w.....gotta logout dude keep that browser closed when your not around.....that is, unless she knocked you out to get to the compter.....


Chopped down 3 plants(CSS,AoS,Skunk) a week early...... not about to pay another cent for some mediocre weed grown by some asshole.



Skunk - John Sinclair
Long spears of immature goodness






CriticalSensi star - Delicious & (2 nugs of AoS)
This stuff is funky for being early









Goji OG - Bodhi










Yo, No Joke! Those smaller nugs in the Goji picture are bigger than* golf balls*.....This bud is straight up amazing


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice buds!
And a good use for attitudes candy tins....

I Remember when my whole seed collection could fit in one of those.


----------



## guwall (Aug 12, 2012)

problem is, Lid goes on....and then I have no clue whats what.


Mine currently does, but thats because i can't seem to stop popping


----------



## guwall (Aug 12, 2012)

EDIT:Shouldn't have said that....tryin to keep my freedom


----------



## snodome (Aug 12, 2012)

seed depot is starting to piss me off. they cant seem to get back to me with info on an order i made a month ago. 

ive had orders placed and received since then guys. get your shit together.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2012)

Danksalot said:


> you post everything you come across like its a noob growers thread. Gets on my nerves too... and yeah, you can stop spamming 3-4 posts in a row. take the time to combine them, its not that hard.
> 
> Got my 20 Sour Power from Tude today, going to hunt for that cup winner! eta 3 weeks until 15 of these get popped.



Let me know how those go. I'm running their super sour skunk


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 12, 2012)

Dam, 
Riots talking like his seeds might not be around for ever.
If yall ever wanted to try his stuff better hurry.
I got to get an order off to him ASAP for the strawberry promo...


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 12, 2012)

Fuck I-502
"A new DUI threshold for marijuana &#8212; a provision deeply unpopular with medical-marijuana patients &#8212; would likely raise nearly $4 million in fees from drivers charged under the provision."

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2018898246_marijaunaofm11m.html


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

400wattsalldayzwhore said:


> U can have a paternity test all day.
> 400watts is just sayin whatever it takes to make him feel justified for the way he acts. He has no job, lives off his 82 year old disabled grandmother, all he talks about all day is the plants, never about the baby that HE wanted in the first place. He doesn't come to bed at night because he's on this forum all day n night. I've taken to sleeping on the couch so I'm not heartbroken when I wake up at 5 am and he's nowhere around. Ive been making up for that shit in the beginning of our relationship ( I didn't take it seriously and I messed up ) and if he truly thought I was still messing around, then why did he purposely get me pregnant?
> I told him we could do a paternity test now, since the docs want to check the plasma anyway, despite the dangers, we can do both. But he knows I've been with him non stop, I don't talk to any of my friends, only my step mother and father. By the way my step mother has told me that she never said that to him about me. He's just trying to manipulate.
> Forget the fact that he is a slob and I clean up after him all the time.... Do I bitch about it?? Indeed I do, all day, because he is an adult and there's no real good reason we have his trash an soda cans full of cig butts all over our room that I try to keep clean all day long with no avail. We do own ash trays, we are not Neanderthals.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i actually had to login & comment on such ridiculousness cause i cant believe my eyes.

22 years old, 400w? 
no wonder i cant relate to half these internet dudes.

ready ... my comment ... here it goes :

WHAT THE FUCK DUDE ?

better listen to capt. stickyfingers ...stay off forums until : a) you make your situation better , b) you learn to control your bitch , & c) you absolutely figure out how to password protect your god damn muthafucking p/c.

what if you had private data in your inbox?
what if your (pissed off) chick spites you & that stupid wall you created falls on someone here !!!

^ ask me how i know?
cause i do know. very very very well indeed.
however , i cut loose all my connex , alerted my homies , & trashed my phone before i'd let a bitch gnarko-nab even someone i cant stand.

can i tell you i lost $1000s upon $1000s in future biz with connex i had established for years... rather than give that bitch one shread of data on them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its the reason i get beat around here... cause i lost mad clients in a nasty divorce & am still re-grouping from that anal assault my (ex) bitch gave me.

^ you hear me?

but but but , you'll never catch my bitch (ex wife or any other) online commenting on my weed habits... bro major faux pas.

make sure you PROTECT your "flip buddies" ...do they too get a taste of your girl's papmers & bassinet rage?

clue-less !!!

give you my icfag handle? never.

i swear.
these kids  need to beat them like they my own.

hey bro what's that mark on your face? 
oh that, funny you ask.

my internet buddy just slapped the shit outta me.


----------



## althor (Aug 12, 2012)

For someone crying about people being "unemployed" sounds like she is as well....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

She is pregnant an a lady


----------



## althor (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She is pregnant an a lady



Not sure what that means. You are unemployed, I am unemployed, so ooh, lets get pregnant and have a baby.
Either way its not the makings of a dream come true.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 12, 2012)

even tho im not a big fan of relationships and have no desire to open my home to any woman any time soon, with kids its different. if you knock her up i'm a firm believer that it's the mans duty to make sure that baby has everything it needs when it comes into this world. i'd quit growing before ever putting my childs well being at risk, by at risk being defined as a situation that could allow the pigs to come and take dad away from baby over some stupid fucking plants and weed. no way would i think of pulling off a grow when my life is full of conflict, its not smart.
a big pack of diapers and a can of formula is expensive and last less than a week. the kid will be needing all that and more for a long long time. my suggestion to 400wattsallday, get a job. that kid needs you. you can always pick up a bottle of nutes and some dirt and start fresh when you get your life in order. kids come first. always.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

no matter a baby or lady... i totally relate to both sides.
well, sort of... maybe not.

i dont shoot my giff inside them... its on their chinny chin chin for a reason 
gotta pull the ballgag outta the mouth first.

im totally safe ...cause the internet told me only certain species of fish can have mouth babbies.

still, if paternity is in question, get a test.
trust issues galore with those two.

and, baby doll if you reading this : why not come online & talk with dudes about that?
nothing wrong at all... he's a dude... its totally normal... maybe have some face to face vs. internet to internet ?

i got 40 year old friends talking mad shit on their wives, cheating every other day , hating them kids, and stocked up on sharp axes with a wood chipper in the back yard.

& they got zero trees to trim. 
huh?

mulch ...its not just for the beds around the house.

shit i live in the city & got a shovel for digging... & got an extra in case the 1st one breaks.


----------



## althor (Aug 12, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> even tho im not a big fan of relationships and have no desire to open my home to any woman any time soon, with kids its different. if you knock her up i'm a firm believer that it's the mans duty to make sure that baby has everything it needs when it comes into this world. i'd quit growing before ever putting my childs well being at risk, by at risk being defined as a situation that could allow the pigs to come and take dad away from baby over some stupid fucking plants and weed. no way would i think of pulling off a grow when my life is full of conflict, its not smart.
> a big pack of diapers and a can of formula is expensive and last less than a week. the kid will be needing all that and more for a long long time. my suggestion to 400wattsallday, get a job. that kid needs you. you can always pick up a bottle of nutes and some dirt and start fresh when you get your life in order. kids come first. always.



Yep, 100% agreed. I first started growing in the late 80's. In 91' my daughter was born. I did grow for about 2 more years in a secluded place. At that point I stopped growing (I also sold during that time) and selling and left it alone until my daughter graduated from highschool. At which point I started growing again (but not selling, I am too old for the nonsense) for my own personal enjoyment.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

400
Did'nt you say she has two kids already? Will her mom mind caring for another one?

Single moms rock!!


----------



## Drishti (Aug 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> however , i cut loose all my connex , alerted my homies , & trashed my phone before i'd let a bitch gnarko-nab even someone i cant stand.
> ...


gud knows whats up, shhh is the number one priority.

dayumn, next time my old lady is cruising a gossip site i'm redirecting her to here, more drama than tmz


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

me.
that's taboo... and generally not good... most chicks you tell about the "hobby" look puzzled enough.

i've yet to me a chick w/ kids i'd trust enough to bring here.
no way. 

herb is my passion & kids gonna effect my flow.... just outta respect & safety.
drank said it best.

plus, gudkarma cant stand a chick with kids.

even though , i still need somebody to hold that video camera while in donkey punch mode.

 its good to be the king.

now go wake up your kid & tell him not so much on the zoom angles this time.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

can i tell you : i worship'd that blackberry.

we had a "family plan" phone thing... they got the phone back in tiny tiny pieces.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 12, 2012)

i've yet to meet a chick with kids i'd trust enough to care meeting






mad respect single moms do your thing with your head high, just not me


----------



## wheezer (Aug 12, 2012)

^^hahahha I just noticed your "location"....hahahaha your a mess dude..


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 12, 2012)

guwall said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Holy shit 400w.....gotta logout dude keep that browser closed when your not around.....that is, unless she knocked you out to get to the compter.....
> 
> ...




Nice buds mate , Nice to see some goji been growing got some in the vault but ill be popping my sour flame og first . Well done .


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 12, 2012)

Ha Ha that's the deal Fo Sho...Gud... Hey listen I got boys the same way hit em and quite em... Atleast u his know what u want and Dont front. That's cool... I was lucky in my book and it's a diamond I know. I can do what I want when I want and I make sacrifices when need be and so does she...

But anyway here comes a kick in the fuckin spleen with that bitch slap.. I knew you were one here all the time..there ain't no way... Got a kid on the way... Buying equipment building knew u didn't have much money with the talk of what u have and what you buy. I could see shit wasn't right and I didn't even have to talk to you to tell.

Then all ur trouble in the past with jail. Then punchin some ddude out. These are things I would not have anything to with you in the real world your the type of dude that gets in trouble plain and simple. Ur suppoosed to stay straight when u got a op straight up let alone have a kid.. Straight up what to fuck some bitches up over stupid $100 and dnt cause Ill make that shit back in 10 min. Fuck them they get theirs but they ain't gettin mines never!! So grow up get ur shit straight and we will be here and do it fuckin right for once cause jail ain't an option for this bitch! Would of thought you figured that out by now. Hope u get it right u seem alright just got allot tto learn yet.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 12, 2012)

there are single dads out there too that do it all. everything. and i mean everything. my kids havent seen mom in years.
dad does it all.always has since they was 1. mom developed mental illness, they say between the ages of 17 and 21, a person who has schizophrenia may not show the signs till that age. bitch was a danger to live with. she had to go. went from perfectly normal sweet girl to psycho crazy bitch smoking, drinking, wasted all day. telling stories that made no sense. nearly burned the house down once. tried to stab me too. fuck that i said. her shit went into boxes and delivered to her dads place. 
life only got better.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

I like my popcorn the old fashioned way. I have a special popcorn pot and thats the only thing that pots get used for other then as a water bowl for Magoo when I am not cooking corn.

A little salt n pepper and I am ready for the main event

Gudkarma vrs ALL the fucking thieves & liars , but i'd condemn 3/4 of the fakes in "the seed collector" thread.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 12, 2012)

400wattsalldayzwhore said:


> U can have a paternity test all day.
> 400watts is just sayin whatever it takes to make him feel justified for the way he acts. He has no job, lives off his 82 year old disabled grandmother, all he talks about all day is the plants, never about the baby that HE wanted in the first place. He doesn't come to bed at night because he's on this forum all day n night. I've taken to sleeping on the couch so I'm not heartbroken when I wake up at 5 am and he's nowhere around. Ive been making up for that shit in the beginning of our relationship ( I didn't take it seriously and I messed up ) and if he truly thought I was still messing around, then why did he purposely get me pregnant?
> I told him we could do a paternity test now, since the docs want to check the plasma anyway, despite the dangers, we can do both. But he knows I've been with him non stop, I don't talk to any of my friends, only my step mother and father. By the way my step mother has told me that she never said that to him about me. He's just trying to manipulate.
> Forget the fact that he is a slob and I clean up after him all the time.... Do I bitch about it?? Indeed I do, all day, because he is an adult and there's no real good reason we have his trash an soda cans full of cig butts all over our room that I try to keep clean all day long with no avail. We do own ash trays, we are not Neanderthals.
> ...




400...


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

I raised my son as well and the incubator never attended a bparty or Christmas, let alone pay court ordered child support (what a joke that was) I would have been locked up and forced to pay.

But I accept all the blame. I was all for putting my joystick in her happy place. Lots of sperm donors and incubators are not able to take care of themselves, let alone a child. Thats why they are called tadpole makers and incubators.

I feel for the kids. All this nonsense about two daddies and single moms is bad for kids but great for a few egos.

r


MonsterDrank said:


> there are single dads out there too that do it all. everything. and i mean everything. my kids havent seen mom in years.
> dad does it all.always has since they was 1. mom developed mental illness, they say between the ages of 17 and 21, a person who has schizophrenia may not show the signs till that age. bitch was a danger to live with. she had to go. went from perfectly normal sweet girl to psycho crazy bitch smoking, drinking, wasted all day. telling stories that made no sense. nearly burned the house down once. tried to stab me too. fuck that i said. her shit went into boxes and delivered to her dads place.
> life only got better.


----------



## 400wattsalldayzwhore (Aug 12, 2012)

Funny thing about that is..... I never ever threatened to snitch him out. I know this is a hobby he loves with all his heart and I fully support him in it. I've even told him that over and over again when he threatens to cut all his plants down to make me happy. He doesn't realize that that's not what I'm asking him to do. I have also told him that I would like him to talk to me more about the baby, and help me make more preparations for the baby.... But he wants no part of it. He only talks about his grow and nothing else. If i try to talk to him about ANYTHING else ( including the baby) he changes the subject back to the grow. He doesn't have any money, but when he does get money he doesn't buy anything for this baby that's gonna be here in only 4 months and because of his behavior I'm freaking out man. 
Anyways, I'm out of this forum, I just had a feeling he wasn't really talking about growing on here all the time and I was right.... And I was beside myself in disbelief when I read what he wrote about me. It's weird though, he's got it all backwards, he's suppose to talk to me about the baby, and to u guys about the grow, but it's the other way around. 
Words cannot describe how I'm feeling right now. It's a big mess.


----------



## 400wattsallday (Aug 12, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> It sounds like 400 is an immature young man who is not ready to be a father or a husband. You better walk away from him and start doing everything you can to help your mom raise all the human beings you have been making..


go fuck ur self bro, fucking awesome. u guys can believe who u want, i dont give a fuckanymore.


----------



## 400wattsalldayzwhore (Aug 12, 2012)

Furthermore, It doesn't take a genius to create an account and log onto a forum and read posts. I never had to touch his computer. Some people are so naive


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

I am not the one airing my dirty laundry on the internet. You can be mad at me for speaking the truth or you can hitch up your britches, quit drinking, drugging, smoking, get a job and prove me wrong.



400wattsallday said:


> go fuck ur self bro, fucking awesome. u guys can believe who u want, i dont give a fuckanymore.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

did you a favor... i asked my one zip a week super religious brother (w/ 3 kids) about your situation.

family man till he dies. & smoking dank till he dies... behind is ultra conservative wife's back. 
a zip a week? damn dude.

he thinks the same as i do :: tattling now = tattling tomorrow

in that house of yours ...y'all dont know about lock down? 

which aint lockup by the way ...that's for pussys who cry "c/o , c/o , c/o" for two or three days straight.

what fills up jail ...broken down by gudkarma for you : 1) violence , 2) drugs , & 3) girl drama

400dy you got two turkey dinners on one plate... add a child now you got three.
that's alot to eat my friend & at 22 i suggest you go up two sentences & read that shit 10x.

i left a 400K$ home , a super FAT neighborhood , all my hand painted furniture, & much much more ...the minute my ex betrayed my trust.

how she do that?
told her parents i grow weed.

done & done & the $2600 mortgage (with taxes) is all you bitch.

you been ratted on. lucky its only us... a hodge podge of mega dysfunctionals.
& you will be ratted on again.

take care of the home front, get a job, and buckle down... bonehead & these other dude sayin the same are 100% correct.

how you stupid fucking kidz think us older dudes dont know shit ill never understand?
we were kids too.

you girl of 400dy ====> go away

basically, if you dont grow dank get the fuck outta here !
this aint the place for baby daddy drama & granny's house... unless she sporting a xxxl hood & a 1000y?

im two seconds from PMing a mod about you... giving me (and us) the creeps.
400dy imo is like the plague after this shit.

this is as bad as my leaking ass from all the thievery around here.
brb... little blood on my bung hole... need to wipe.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

wtf? 3 pages of this? take that shit elsewhere.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> did you a favor... i asked my one zip a week super religious brother (w/ 3 kids) about your situation.
> 
> family man till he dies. & smoking dank till he dies... behind is ultra conservative wife's back.
> a zip a week? damn dude.
> ...


Amen....
[video]Check out this video on YouTube:&nbsp; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjhakaK-yI&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player&nbsp;&nbsp; [/video]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 12, 2012)

i gotta say.. 400 i dont kno u from a total stranger but, ur fucked right now.
u better get on the grind fast. make paper and start paying taxes and prepare for an upbill battle.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

[youtube]wCtO1IcY11g[/youtube]

i swear.
nuts.

audi 5000

cause im about to lifesavor a massive spliff o' some killing fields.
nice. purps. no cure but hey wtf im not gonna be choosey... like i am with the ladies.

& only my cats to give me the stink eye... while i say " fucka fuck fuck your cat face ! "
^its our way of spreading the catty mc cat love. they love the brutal meow meow talk.

im so glad to be single & homeowning.
even if i live in a godforsaken shit hole city !

tin foil helmet here i come  lighter at the ready. 
maybe cut some slices of bread with huge holes & make some funny cat photos.

& answer the door naked with a fay jayski as soon as the sunday jehovas come knocking... like "hey baby what you wanna do talk about jesus in my crib? aint nothing going on here, jesus girl, but cats with bread head & me "hangin out."

peace to the good dudes.
==> & fuck you to all the fakers.

later...

little alphadawg for the ride :


----------



## Drishti (Aug 12, 2012)

Sweet Tooth coming down at 62 days. Lime sugar goodness, its got my mouth watering like sour punch ropes.

No fancy camera here...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm back, good to be homeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I missed my two little dogs!

Now I need to catch up on this thread.

Wow! lots of drama going on in the last day sheesh.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

just look how chicks ruin shit :

[youtube]Gxvu6ydf5TY&feature=related[/youtube]

now compare to the original stylee :

[youtube]jGyHj2TE0N0&feature=related[/youtube]
if i was king diamond id be lopping of that bitches head for freaking my evil flow


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to throw a video out there if anyone wants to see my grow this year.
> 
> [video=youtube;r31jbBFkKHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r31jbBFkKHk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> Peace and keep it lit!


Very nice VS! Keep up the awesome work those lady's look amazing wish I had the room to do that but I guess living in a densely populated city has its limits!


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 12, 2012)

i always hate how the majority of bands sound like crap live, but in the studio they are better. king diamond \m/


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 12, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'm back, good to be homeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I missed my two little dogs!
> 
> Now I need to catch up on this thread.


Glad you made it safe and sound. Was getting worried we wouldn't hear from you again. Oh wait, I was actually hoping you stopped giving us updates on your daily affairs cuz it's not wanted and has absolutely nothing to do with collecting seeds. If you wanna chat about your life all the time, start your own thread. You just post newbie shit, or shit that has nothing to do with seeds or growing because you want online buddies. I bet people would talk to you and actually follow your thread if you started your own. Maybe nobody from this thread, but somebody. And you can post as much as you want about whatever you want. I've held off from attacking you for things you've said cuz that's what most people already do and I didn't want to, but you don't take hints well and keep posting BS so I'm gonna say something.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound. Was getting worried we wouldn't hear from you again. Oh wait, I was actually hoping you stopped giving us updates on your daily affairs cuz it's not wanted and has absolutely nothing to do with collecting seeds. If you wanna chat about your life all the time, start your own thread. You just post newbie shit, or shit that has nothing to do with seeds or growing because you want online buddies. I bet people would talk to you and actually follow your thread if you started your own. Maybe nobody from this thread, but somebody. And you can post as much as you want about whatever you want. I've held off from attacking you for things you've said cuz that's what most people already do and I didn't want to, but you don't take hints well and keep posting BS so I'm gonna say something.


Guess you didn't read my post of changing my ways oh well can't please everybody. And it hasn't been me posting shit on here lately so I don't know were this negativity is coming from.

By the way I don't give two shits about having online buddy's I have enough good real friends and I did post about collecting seeds but again I guess you didn't see the post of me having a 104 beans coming my way.

You have a good one man take care and stay positive.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

People on here post shit like that all the time but nobody seems to care except when I do it and I know you're going to say its because no one likes you but I know its not true I've received plenty of likes and private emails from vets on this site saying nothing but good things about me so lets not be hipocrits and get along like we all should!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

the compressor for my 3 ton a/c blew this morning, only warm air coming out so right now it's off
really hope my a/c guy comes today to check it...has me stressed out bcuz i still have 15 plants in there


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> the compressor for my 3 ton a/c blew this morning, only warm air coming out so right now it's off
> really hope my a/c guy comes today to check it...has me stressed out bcuz i still have 15 plants in there


Thats a realllllllll fucking bumber! especially if it is hot where you are at! I always worry about shit like that especially when I go out of town I hope you get it fixed fast man!

See this like something I posted and guess what nobody is giving negative comments just me giving a positive hopeful comment.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 12, 2012)

GGG's Lemon Stomper, ChemSD leaning pheno, more lanky and smaller dense nugs not as tropical citrus as the other pheno. Hand trimmin...



was gonna get some FUGU but couldnt resist the grapes...

So to clarify Hippie Headband is Bubba x (PE Headband) x white white widow? is the (white x aloha white widow) the male?
A sct about seed info would be awesome...


----------



## smang (Aug 12, 2012)

Damn thats frosty!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> the compressor for my 3 ton a/c blew this morning, only warm air coming out so right now it's off
> really hope my a/c guy comes today to check it...has me stressed out bcuz i still have 15 plants in there


dam man...that blows. good luck with that, i hope it isn't anything too expensive for ya to fix..

that reminds me, i read a news article a while back about kids sucking the freon out of people's a/c units to get high...there's something fuckin wrong with kids these days...


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

Gogi has become my personal stash. Its been curing for a few weeks now, just opened the jar and smelled black licorice. Real fine herb.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, this is now the "insert your fucking problem" thread. Peace out "true"


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

guess so, just proving a point thats all.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Gogi has become my personal stash. Its been curing for a few weeks now, just opened the jar and smelled black licorice. Real fine herb.


Licorice ill! I hate that smell/taste so if the bud is like that I'm staying away.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Gogi has become my personal stash. Its been curing for a few weeks now, just opened the jar and smelled black licorice. Real fine herb.


u have any plant/bud pics?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Top Dawg Seeds coming to the Seed Depot!


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

EDIT If tjhose pics dont show I am not sure why.

No bud pics but heres some others





Originally Posted by *boneheadbob*  
Attachment 2163095Attachment 2163096Attachment 2163109

Baby Og is 7 week veg and almost 4 week flower.

The two bigger ones (not in the photos) are males but the BIG one I cloned and am making some F2 with this plant and the big male.

My Hazeman white grapes is looking dank also


EDIT
gotta keep my first ever grow report togetherHeres some goji 31 days old



Papa goji, mama goji and baby goji. Baby goji was dropped on her head at ten days but I scooped her up and she did not grow for a few days. They are 31 days old in Roots soil and nothing else. The single pic is papa.​



8 weeks flower
Attachment 2200260Attachment 2200262Attachment 2200263​


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

nice!!! and thanks

week 8 pics not working tho


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Top Dawg Seeds coming to the Seed Depot!


We need to promote sea of seeds and herbies not TSD.TSD is cool but they are not paying for Riu Forums so we cannot be broadcasting them.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> We need to promote sea of seeds and herbies not TSD.TSD is cool but they are not paying for Riu Forums so we cannot be broadcasting them.


I love SOS try to use em monthly. I just wish they had a t-shirt option or even for sale. I love my mmj related shirts. SOS is the shit IMO.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> We need to promote sea of seeds and herbies not TSD.TSD is cool but they are not paying for Riu Forums so we cannot be broadcasting them.


Just a wee bit excited for top dawg actually wbw...


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice!!! and thanks
> 
> week 8 pics not working tho


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> We need to promote sea of seeds and herbies not TSD.TSD is cool but they are not paying for Riu Forums so we cannot be broadcasting them.



Sea of seeds is OK but I would never promote herbies. Besides, next month it might be the tude again.

I hope you will not be restricting the freedom we enjoy here to talk about collecting seeds from anywhere and everywhere


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

well im outta veg+bloom.
http://www.hydroponic-research.com/products.html
ordered more... shit is bomb... 3 strains in flower at various stages... ALL look amazing.

outside the laughable complete utter faggotry on icmag, its the best thing i ever discovered in hydro nutes. period. swear on my tables & HIDs 

this company is in so. cal, testing the product right, doing trade shows, maximum yield & shit like that, and gonna blow up... i cant think of a more complete one part hydro nute mix for mj... that acutally works & needs little to no ads.

measures perfect, dissolves completely, concentrated, holds MEGA perfekt ph amazing really, n/p/k/ca/mg/fe/s in near perfect balance.

i also cant think of a reason to use p/k booster or mag booster... but imma play with a light nute mix of veg+blm @400 ppm + 300ppm of hydroplex weeks 7 & 8.

got it in preveg buckets for bumping up my clones too... fresh outta the buckets cause i just made this drop (pic).

im amazed for sure at the simplicity... only thing else im using is protekt to week 6 & bennie tea throughout (made with foxfarm organic tiger bloom (fuck bags of castings who am i subby?) foxfarm kangaroots w/ a touch of enzymes)).

* only if i know u... & you need some nutes i got gallon of cns17 bloom / quart of cns17 grow i want to get rid from the stash. trusted only, you know who you are.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> u have any plant/bud pics?


this might be a stupid question and I am sure it is but is Goji bodhi gear?

I figured so, I try to get his gear but it seems that it is always out of stock. i guess when he makes a drop the forums light up and they are gone with a quickness!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

yes.......


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

To bonehead bob very nice! wish i could grow outdoor and get those huge yields maybe someday if i move out of the city.

Keep on doin what you are doing, looking very nice! Yeah i wonder why those pics won't show up i tried them and said something about a link to admin, I really wanted to see them. Love that vibrant green, they look very healthy what are feeding them?

another subject which might as equally stupid but how do you get the info at the bottom of your posts? just curious is all.

Thanks Bonehead, got it to work!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 12, 2012)

Dosent sea of sea of seeds run their big special the second weekend of the month after attitude?


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually those are grown indoors. I just pull them outside now and then for fresh air, sunshine and pics
.
Gogi and CR = the stash herb
Pulling out CR is always a special treat. It smells/taste like no other.



mdjenks said:


> To bonehead bob very nice! wish i could grow outdoor and get those huge yields maybe someday if i move out of the city.
> 
> Keep on doin what you are doing, looking very nice!
> 
> another subject which might as equally stupid but how do you get the info at the bottom of your posts? just curious is all.


Thats called your sig. Click on my rollitup at top page and go from there


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh shit now I'm gonna sign up and join seed depot. Thanks oghippie I've been wanting some topdawg for a while.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Dam,
> Riots talking like his seeds might not be around for ever.
> If yall ever wanted to try his stuff better hurry.
> I got to get an order off to him ASAP for the strawberry promo...


At the moment i can't afford his beans. Especially after that huge purchase i made on the tude!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Sea of seeds is OK but I would never promote herbies. Besides, next month it might be the tude again.
> 
> I hope you will not be restricting the freedom we enjoy here to talk about collecting seeds from anywhere and everywhere


Can you go to seed depot and say buy beans from riots website or cannazon? No because TSD has their own seeds for sale same with cannazon and canna collective.

If herbies and sea of seeds is paying for this site to be up the. Why not support them?
Im just preventing a mess from happening because soon mods will be cleaning up threads and people will lose privledges if they keep promoting other banks that do not pay got this site.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 12, 2012)

Man this place is turning insane, first we got some bullshit baby mama drama going on for like 3 days, and now we got the gestapo about to start censoring our info... I dont wanna sound like a dick WBW, you know I don't have beef with you, but things seem to be starting to spiral out of control around here....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

Its not like riu sells seeds. Herbies, which I've used before and would again, and SOS pay for the ads that are posted everywhere now.
We gotta stop talking about all other banks? If we do, then I'm out.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 12, 2012)

haha my thoughts exactly boys..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 12, 2012)

its like playing for nike and wearing new balance shoes in the race


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 12, 2012)

"Im just preventing a mess from happening because soon mods will be cleaning up threads"

There must be some new policy. I have never heard of this before. We have always talked what we want here. Sea of Seeds will not take cash from the States, you cannot use a debit card either. Herbies is about 25% more then any other place.

LOL besides all that. Herbies and Sea may cancel next month.

Then whos beans can we talk about collecting?

Whos rule is this?


----------



## snodome (Aug 12, 2012)

i dont like the sheisty way seed depot handles orders. you place an order, get an email saying it is in processing packing. 5 days later you get one saying shipped. then you sit and wonder for 25 days where your order is and why it takes longer than every other seedbank. then you contact hippie, he says jb will make it good, but gets back to you saying jb said to use the form on the page to contact the helpdesk. what the fuck is going on here. did you send my beans without tracking? i just want to know if theyve been confiscated!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 12, 2012)

snodome said:


> i dont like the sheisty way seed depot handles orders. you place an order, get an email saying it is in processing packing. 5 days later you get one saying shipped. then you sit and wonder for 25 days where your order is and why it takes longer than every other seedbank. then you contact hippie, he says jb will make it good, but gets back to you saying jb said to use the form on the page to contact the helpdesk. what the fuck is going on here. did you send my beans without tracking? i just want to know if theyve been confiscated!


Thats in the works champ Seed Depot 2.0 on the way... No way am i advertising for em lol


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

So im guessing the tude is legit to talk about since it seems to be the ace in the hole when it comes to banks at least that is my perception of it anyway.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 12, 2012)

Gotta come up with slick ass sounding code names for stuff.


----------



## snodome (Aug 12, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Thats in the works champ Seed Depot 2.0 on the way... No way am i advertising for em lol


i like their selection and am trying to be patient. but if my problem goes from hippie -> jb then down to website helpdesk. it feels like i am moving backwards and is frustrating.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Man this place is turning insane, first we got some bullshit baby mama drama going on for like 3 days, and now we got the gestapo about to start censoring our info... I dont wanna sound like a dick WBW, you know I don't have beef with you, but things seem to be starting to spiral out of control around here....





cmt1984 said:


> Its not like riu sells seeds. Herbies, which I've used before and would again, and SOS pay for the ads that are posted everywhere now.
> We gotta stop talking about all other banks? If we do, then I'm out.





Buck123 said:


> haha my thoughts exactly boys..


Some people already lost privlages. I'm not the owner of this site but I was told by the owner to stop talking about seed sites that are not paying for this site. If we lose these 2 sponsors you don't have to worry about leaving because the site will


----------



## snodome (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Some people already lost privlages. I'm not the owner of this site but I was told by the owner to stop talking about seed sites that are not paying for this site. If we lose these 2 sponsors you don't have to worry about leaving because the site will


tell the owner everyone uses adblock anyway


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

imho i dont think we should be limited to talk about other seed banks

SOS and Herbies are just paying for advertising to promote their own company. it doesn't mean they own here 
i.e. just like a radio station, if coke advertises on a particular station, it doesn't mean the employees can only drink coke. it's a service where both parties get what they want, $ for the station, advert for the company

sponsors will change over time, and it shouldn't give them control over our conversations about other seed banks

i understand that the site would close if they left but sure other banks will follow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

I was passing a message that was sent to me. So do as you want and please. Everybody is grown I just figured since most of the people here are here everyday so why not support


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> imho i dont think we should be limited to talk about other seed banks
> 
> SOS and Herbies are just paying for advertising to promote their own company. it doesn't mean they own here
> i.e. just like a radio station, if coke advertises on a particular station, it doesn't mean the employees can only drink coke. it's a service where both parties get what they want, $ for the station, advert for the company
> ...


that is a good point, and i think if sea of seeds and herbies had a promotional rep here or even a seed nerd to talk shop, kinda like this thread does for all seeds . . . . it would make there presence more of a contributor vs sponsor

you want our business, well its not hard, we spend money for a living . . . . .

idk, when the loudest voices in this thread are talking and raving about seeds they dont have it kinda seems contrived to try and limit what our discussion are, this has to be one of the more active and informative threads on RIU, bottom line, when it comes to seeds and MMJ, the other long going well attended threads are just hey how ya doing threads not a lot of technical info there at all, idk maybe i dont read em enough


i mean there is a sticky to Uncle Ben and his claim to topping at around 6 nodes to create a 2-4+ tops, idk, maybe have a promo like attitude used to up top, i didnt even know they were our sponsors until recently


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was passing a message that was sent to me. So do as you want and please. Everybody is grown I just figured since most of the people here are here everyday so why not support


i def hear where u coming from

so i will respect that and do as asked so they aren't any problems


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 12, 2012)

I must admit i thought SOS and Herbies we're actually gone i dont even recall seeing there advert's here just random green card offers and what not!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was passing a message that was sent to me. So do as you want and please. Everybody is grown I just figured since most of the people here are here everyday so why not support


yeah man, no disrespect to you or anything, i know you're just the messenger. was just askin so i know why i get banned, if i end up getting banned that is...cuz i dont plan on censoring myself at all when it comes to seed banks on here, if herbies or SOS doesn't have it, or they have it but its more expensive, ill be goin somewhere else. but that's just me.

it would be one thing if RIU was a seedbank and forum, then i would never mention another site...but its just a forum..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2012)

Cmt trust me I brang that up plenty of times.. I hope everything gets better and we can continue this thread like we been doing. Thanks guys..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 12, 2012)

Well since Herbie an sea of seeds are RIU supporters is I'll use em for helpin keep the site up.
I love single seed fems an hate attitude so herbies gets those orders.
Sos pineapple express is within 50 cents if attitude 46.24$ so ill use them for pack purchases.

Ill never use tude aagain those guys will get some of my Buisness.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Well since Herbie an sea of seeds are RIU supporters is I'll use em for helpin keep the site up.
> I love single seed fems an hate attitude so herbies gets those orders.
> Sos pineapple express is within 50 cents if attitude 46.24$ so ill use them for pack purchases.
> 
> Ill never use tude aagain those guys will get some of my Buisness.


I love single seeds i used them before I ever heard of attitude!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

yeah i started out buying singles from herbies and single seed center.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2012)

Meteor shower tonight. Gonna blaze a joint outside. Watch it for a while. Bet you can see it good cmt. Peak times after midnight.


Wyte I've been keeping u and ur family in my thoughts man. Hope that each day is better than the last.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 12, 2012)

while my beanz aint in my hand, my confidence in jb is pretty high. did you email him personally? id buy from TSD any day especially since they have gear like classic seeds, chimera, and more. long as my gear get into my stash imma be happy.

sea of seeds made several orders & stopped when guy didnt send my tee w/ the dutch passion promo. & another episode when the FOS romberry didnt germ. dude replaced my romberry yet withheld my freebie & that order was like $30 over the promo advert. cant give me the freebie (ahem w/ word "FREE" in it) even for that $30 extra?

so the guy fucked up cause gudkarma dont have no weed tee to wear... and got no freebie to share.

flip side, SOS gear shows every time & is packed professional. got some PS2 game from him once but i'd rather spend time finger banging hood rat chicks.

herbies... didnt they sell somebody here gear that wasnt even out yet? how is that possible... oh thats right you repack seeds. 

did i mention they repackage beans ...which i hate maximus. plus plus, they are more expensive than everybody.

ahem ...herbie ...breeder packs only. boyshorts on chicks. & hydroponics makes me smile. 
are these things not universal you fuckface?

i think it was hortilab gear if i recall. 
it matters if you sell repacked gear & i can be sure im not growing GH vs. what i really wanted.

imma hold out till these wallet munching seed vendors give me cannacopia & a cure for AIDS.

how long will i be waiting?

& fuck bodhi too 
what the hell you drop 5 packs of gear at a time & make me stay up till 3am?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Meteor shower tonight. Gonna blaze a joint outside. Watch it for a while. Bet you can see it good cmt. Peak times after midnight.



Be having the same adventure tonight!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice sketch. How'd that inferno turn out for you?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Meteor shower tonight. Gonna blaze a joint outside. Watch it for a while. Bet you can see it good cmt. Peak times after midnight.


sweet man, thanks for the heads up. i'll definitely be rollin a joint and chillin on the porch with the dog. kinda cloudy out right now though, hopefully it clears up.



SketchyGrower said:


> Be having the same adventure tonight!


me too 

http://news.yahoo.com/perseid-meteor-shower-wows-weekend-stargazers-153537112.html


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice sketch. How'd that inferno turn out for you?


My grow has been FUBAR! Sense the plush. My fault completely (never cleaned after the hermi jizzed all over) stupid! To say the very least. And now the 2nd run of the IHF2 is also seeded to. The summer has humbled me. HA! Also the reason I have added no pics lately...also a big reason for the trip to Chicago (peeps around me would not touch seeds lol) 

Live,learn, move on


----------



## snodome (Aug 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> fuck bodhi too


hey i am an adult you do not need to tell me my seeds have shipped if they have not. bottom line maybe it could have went down different. or i am just being a moody bitch.

i dont doubt i will receive my order, and i havent spoke to jb directly. guess i have to wait until he makes it to my submission in the helpdesk inbox.

bodhi sold me fbi/dea herm ditch weed


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 12, 2012)

Just rolled a fatty of grape god and finger hash. This shit tastes like grape pixie stix I'm impressed. Good selection.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 12, 2012)

Censorship or selected seedbanks is not what this was about atleast I thought. Exactly not a seed bank a forum. Dnt know surprising. I hope that it doesn't happen.

Why dnt these seed banks have people helping out on here with problems. And chim in when they have promotions. Everyone watches this thread for drop and strain information. Truth.. If I was starting a seed bank And I wanted biz I would come on this thread and spread the word like hippy did and be one of us just saying. Thats what I like about bodhi and madd farmer and a few others. If they dnt talk to u personal and answer questions they got something to hide. Just sayin. Its not like they are Michel Jordan or some shit.

Talk to the masses make anouncments and make wrongs right keep ur composure and that b that. And if I were RUI I would use that angle and talk that shit up to each and every facet of the growing industry. Home of TST Million Veiws! advertise here _________! And leave the reviews to the pros around here. Cause everytime something gets talked up here is sure as fuck sells out! I've seen it first hand. Just sayin...


----------



## typoerror (Aug 12, 2012)

i don't see no one getting banned in the seed bank review forum...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 12, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Just rolled a fatty of grape god and finger hash. This shit tastes like grape pixie stix I'm impressed. Good selection.


I have 8 grape god left the one I ran turned out to be a male but i will for sure run some more. I can only do small grows so most of my runs are experiments based on advice from you all and friends I have that have been growing for more than a decade. I thank each and everyone of you and the invaluable advice i have documented from this thread.

once again thank you


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 12, 2012)

as are you Steve, lol. hilarious. if none of you get it, I do. haha.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> herbies... didnt they sell somebody here gear that wasnt even out yet? how is that possible... oh thats right you repack seeds.
> 
> did i mention they repackage beans ...which i hate maximus. plus plus, they are more expensive than everybody.
> 
> ...


it was me who bought the Sour Power


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello MR classic,
I have heard classic seeds is looking into an Og line.
Could you keep us updated with your work as it progresses.
Old school guys like you seem to do shit different, an have their own technique.
Very few breeders tell In depth what they do for selecting mothers an especially fathers.
I hope you share your selection Style you've developed over the years...

Stay high
Scarhole.


hi og tiger and scarhole yes there is a bit of a difference in the diffent phenos high the sativas are more spacey along with a over layer of relaxation from the indica .now yes i am looking at several types of ogs and the like and will keep people posted as i get a little farther into this new adventure i want to thank my friends who have been sending me different types and their friends for sharing some of their hard work with me .there are so damn many now and its going to take a while to seperate the wheat from the chaf so to speak i already had a bunch of them but had not been really totally impressed with them as far as being anything superior to anything else except bunk shit .but younger friends have been riding me for doing some thats why i finally popped the chem and alpha diesel and the purpureas all were a lot better than i thought they would be once i got them sorted out and hermie free by finding the few pure sexed ones in the seeds i had and going from there i hate to waste time and space doing that but thats the only way to get a true breeding problem free strain from some of these problem ones i am sure some will not be able to be done just because of all the space and time it takes growing them out and flowering and watching every day for bananas and female pistols on the males flower crowns and not having a large enough group to pick from like i did with the chems and alphas to find pure sexed parents
aloha cls

*
I hear Classic Seeds is makin an Og mutt mixing an selecting from lots of Og kushes.
And WBW's Bubba x Tahoe is a strain submitted (with his permission)
*


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 13, 2012)

snodome said:


> hey i am an adult you do not need to tell me my seeds have shipped if they have not. bottom line maybe it could have went down different. or i am just being a moody bitch.
> 
> i dont doubt i will receive my order, and i havent spoke to jb directly. guess i have to wait until he makes it to my submission in the helpdesk inbox.
> 
> bodhi sold me fbi/dea herm ditch weed


I heard bodhi starts all his seeds in the hearts of dead kittens.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 13, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> I heard bodhi starts all his seeds in the hearts of dead kittens.


lol, what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 13, 2012)

I heard that is his new method of germination


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 13, 2012)

Bigbucks said:


> I heard that is his new method of germination


So he's not using bloody tampons anymore?


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 13, 2012)

When he can find them fresh he does, but the heat from the dead kittens has given him some impressive success rates.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 13, 2012)

"Dead puppies aren't much fun. They don't come when you call, they don't chase squirrels or balls. Dead puppies aren't much fun!"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 13, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Censorship or selected seedbanks is not what this was about atleast I thought. Exactly not a seed bank a forum. Dnt know surprising. I hope that it doesn't happen.
> 
> Why dnt these seed banks have people helping out on here with problems. And chim in when they have promotions. Everyone watches this thread for drop and strain information. Truth.. If I was starting a seed bank And I wanted biz I would come on this thread and spread the word like hippy did and be one of us just saying. Thats what I like about bodhi and madd farmer and a few others. If they dnt talk to u personal and answer questions they got something to hide. Just sayin. Its not like they are Michel Jordan or some shit.
> 
> Talk to the masses make anouncments and make wrongs right keep ur composure and that b that. And if I were RUI I would use that angle and talk that shit up to each and every facet of the growing industry. Home of TST Million Veiws! advertise here _________! And leave the reviews to the pros around here.* Cause everytime something gets talked up here is sure as fuck sells out! I've seen it first hand. Just sayin...*



i like it . . . . .


----------



## dirk d (Aug 13, 2012)

that is ridiculous to have your thoughts censored on a site that doesn't even sell seeds lol just my .02 lol Where are the bodhi seeds at guys??? and when is the next drop? want to try a couple of his strains. heard they are straight fire. idk we'll see after i flower them out. thanks.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

Got this in the mail today, it is called a smocan. It has a compartment for a mini bic, a 2 inch quarts pipe aka one hitter, a cleaning poker and a grinder with a kief screen:


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice Jenks...... You know what _I_ got in the mail today?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice crosses.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Nice Jenks...... You know what _I_ got in the mail today?


Nice water mark! how did you do that? is that a function n your camera? You lucky ass you got some bodhi gear, good for you hope it all turns out great! Heard good things about pandora's box but I think it was a different breeder. Actually it is subcool that has a pandora's box (jack the ripper x space queen), just looked it up, knew I heard that name before!


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Nice water mark! how did you do that? is that a function n your camera? You lucky ass you got some bodhi gear, good for you hope it all turns out great! Heard good things about pandora's box but I think it was a different breeder.


I made a watermark on photoshop, and added it onto the photo thru Photobucket as a new layer......Yea man I think there was only like 11 of these Instant karma made this go around. Pandora's box is a TGA creation, scarecrow just crossed it with his ECSD f2


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

Gu I guess you will have to update your massive bean list now!


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine is puny compared to the majority of seed collectors on this thread


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Mine is puny compared to the majority of seed collectors on this thread


yeah mine is as well but i bet yours is much larger than mine i'm still under 200, with only 23 different breeders.


----------



## snodome (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> what _I_ got in the mail today?


what did you think of that package gu? had me doin a double take wtf


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 13, 2012)

GU~ can't believe you were one of the Lucky few that snagged a pack of *Instant Karma *

Talk about rare, pretty sure these will never be released again...

Very fine snag indeed... Super disappointment over at BB, plenty of folks were jonezin' for that line 

"instant karma aka bubba d (bubba kush x sour diesel ibl)
bubba kush mom gets the pollen rubdown with rez's sour diesel ibl. this should be the green bomb, super headstash, bionic ultra dank bud. you really cant loose on this one. big diesely kushy bushes..."


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

snodome said:


> what did you think of that package gu? had me doin a double take wtf


I was angry, I thought He was ripping me off.... I couldn't find them....then I was like "....oh"



coolkid.02 said:


> GU~ can't believe you were one of the Lucky few that snagged a pack of *Instant Karma *
> 
> Talk about rare, pretty sure these will never be released again...
> 
> ...


<---major weed boner....they wont be sitting in any vault...you can enjoy the show in about a week over at the 'zon


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 13, 2012)

Hell yeah! Can't wait to see the show!
I was one of the disappointed bunch that thought I had it till my browser froze.. And it was gone lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hello MR classic,
> I have heard classic seeds is looking into an Og line.
> Could you keep us updated with your work as it progresses.
> Old school guys like you seem to do shit different, an have their own technique.
> ...


Tgis post made my day I can't wait to see what they do with this.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 13, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Tgis post made my day I can't wait to see what they do with this.


That instant karma looks awesome. bodhis old sourdiesel ibl crosses of the past were fantastic. i had the opportunity to sample his sourdiesel x afgooey and man oh man.. it was good. our man bodhi is working real hard this year and i really want the new snowlotus x purple unicorn, snowlotus x cali o and solo's stash. 

idk if any of his info has been posted, so I'll post it anyhow. bodhi vacationing in the Cali Redwoods this next week and when he gets back he is gonna be shuckin, baggin, and taggin beans like a madman. 

we have this to look forward to-

"i went in and did an inventory of the beans ripening on the vine...some will replenish the stock, some will be limited, some will be freebies, some will go to testers and the rest will go into the fridge for the future" Bodhi


*lines:
*cheech wizard
goji og
love triangle
head trip
dream lotus
jabbas stash
white lotus
jade dragon 
tranquil elephantizer remix
ancient og


*jabbas stash remixes:
*gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)


and the rest:

*snowlotus x:*
larry og (smf)
oldsog super silver haze
goldstar
white fire 3
krush
super silver haze (bodhi cut)
breeder steve sweet skunk
dj short blueberry mother cut
pestillence (inkognyto)
lemon diesel (should be called lemon turkey kush)
lemon thai (bodhi cut (sativa)
lemon thai (inkognyto cut (indica)
stevie wonder
thaishine
trainwreck
purple unicorn
green crack
afwreck
juicy fruit thai
pinequeen
blackberry kush
herijuana
cali o
mss


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I do like top dawg gear.....!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anybody mind showing me some flowering/cured bodhi gear and giving a good smoke report? i have heard so much about this kat and want to know more! If not that is cool as well. everybody keep on with the different strains and advice and i will keep documenting on my own and i do really appreciate all of it, to me it is a god sent as medicine and i am so thankful for this amazing herb. good luck to everyone that is serious about what the cause is all about and i wish you all good luck!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 13, 2012)

Nr My friend was looking for rare Og reg seeds for classic to play with.
I offered them wbw bubba x Tahoe Og , Colorado ghost Og, and a bunch of fems. 
Clasic sent word back he was pretty interested, wbw said it was cool.
So off they went,classics friend should get em out to him this week.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Nr My friend was looking for rare Og reg seeds for classic to play with.
> I offered them wbw bubba x Tahoe Og , Colorado ghost Og, and a bunch of fems.
> Clasic sent word back he was pretty interested, wbw said it was cool.
> So off they went,classics friend should get em out to him this week.


i wil take some if you have any you don't want just say the word and send an email. I am more than happy to try new stuff for sure. glad to see what you are doing and what you are all about maybe some day I will be at that level! By the way sometimes i get mesmerized my your profile pic!


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 13, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Does anybody mind showing me some flowering/cured bodhi gear and giving a good smoke report? i have heard so much about this kat and want to know more! If not that is cool as well. everybody keep on with the different strains and advice and i will keep documenting on my own and i do really appreciate all of it, to me it is a god sent as medicine and i am so thankful for this amazing herb. good luck to everyone that is serious about what the cause is all about and i wish you all good luck!


Do your report in the correct thread (smoke reports) and add a link in your sig....if people are interested its in the right place . Got some inside info on a bodhi seed drop stick it here


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Does anybody mind showing me some flowering/cured bodhi gear ........


_Sunshine Daydream_ day 52








I call her "Ms. SquareTop"


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

Lay off Jenks folks.....People bullshit in this thread all the time + he was asking about relevant breeder info.....dude.


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Lay off Jenks folks.....People bullshit in this thread all the time + he was asking about relevant breeder info.....dude.


Didn't think I was laying into him, he asked about posting a smoke report in the SCT. I was just pointing him in the right direction so I don't have to read people chewing him out for the next 4 pages again, actually thought I was helping. Sorry I'll go back to lurking in silence agin


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Lay off Jenks folks.....People bullshit in this thread all the time + he was asking about relevant breeder info.....dude.


Ha sorry bro im an idiot  Just re-read what he wrote.....read it "does anybody mind me showing...and giving a smoke report" sorry I'm super baked reading shit backwards


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

Diggidy McDank said:


> Sorry I'll go back to lurking in silence agin



damn right, I did for 3 years before I made a post.......Kids these days.


----------



## guwall (Aug 13, 2012)

Yo Seed collecting kittens, I haven't smoked it yet but this Kosher Kush has got my nose tingling like no other plant in the garden. Think of the strongest, stinkiest, OG funk you have ever inhaled.....yep thats it.


Kosher Kush day 52 (Reserva Privada)


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahh the Jew Gold. Looks good.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> _Sunshine Daydream_ day 52
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good god gu can u do nothing wrong that is nothing but amazing! I love seeing that shit good job bro!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Yo Seed collecting kittens, I haven't smoked it yet but this Kosher Kush has got my nose tingling like no other plant in the garden. Think of the strongest, stinkiest, OG funk you have ever inhaled.....yep thats it.
> 
> 
> Kosher Kush day 52 (Reserva Privada)


again really! I have not words for this except amazing! good for you and your skills!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok let me depress people on my slow LED grow

not sure where the yellow is coming from on the lower first leaves maybe a deficiency or a nute burn.
h
I changed out the whole system with RO water and dialed in the ph and ppm's and added h2o2 and hygrozyme and the temp was 68 degrees and the ppm's where 500 (might be to high) but who knows the pots are small and the ppm's might be high do to that. I added cal-mag plus cause RO has none but other than that i use the lucas system. so you tell me if you might know and have some good advice other than that it seems fine the tops are doing great!

by the way im sure its black jack and not great white shark, why i just have a feeling. i forgot to label them during seedlings and one didn't make it.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 13, 2012)

It wants more food.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> It wants more food.


2nd that! Jenks i already told you if your wanting to figure issues like that out 
Just hit my thread and the truth will set you free! This thread isnt the newbie 
section.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Yo Seed collecting kittens, I haven't smoked it yet but this Kosher Kush has got my nose tingling like no other plant in the garden. Think of the strongest, stinkiest, OG funk you have ever inhaled.....yep thats it.
> 
> 
> Kosher Kush day 52 (Reserva Privada)


It is all your smellin' it to be and then some. I did 5 females and all 5 were very dank and full of funk. One of my new favorite "Kush" strains.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 2nd that! Jenks i already told you if your wanting to figure issues like that out
> Just hit my thread and the truth will set you free! This thread isnt the newbie
> section.


Ok you are right and i will check it out thanks for the info man, take care bro!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Ok you are right and i will check it out thanks for the info man, take care bro!


Not tring to be a dick jenks just trying to keep this thread on track!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 2nd that! Jenks i already told you if your wanting to figure issues like that out
> Just hit my thread and the truth will set you free! This thread isnt the newbie
> section.


just read your advice on another thread thanks man!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 13, 2012)

That kosher Muah looks like its coated with pollen!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

my bean collection as of now:
My beans

HAZEMAN SEEDS: HIPPIE HEADBAND X12 (reg)
CALI CONNECTION: BLUE DREAM HAZE X1 (reg)
DINAFEM SEEDS: INDUSTRIAL PLANT X1 (fem)
HAZEMAN SEEDS: WHITE GRAPES X12 (reg)
HAZEMAN SEEDS: GRAPE 13 X 12 (reg)
HAZEMAN SEEDS: ELEPHANT STOMPER X 12 (reg)
GAGE GREEN GENETICS: NYC HP13 X 12 (reg)
TGA SUBCOOL: PLUSHBERRY X 10 (reg)
SEEDISM: BLZ BUD X 5 (fem)
SAMSARA SEEDS: EL ALQUIMISTA X 5 (fem)
DINAFEM: FRUIT AUTOMATIC X 3 (rudi)
WORLD OF SEEDS: PAKISTAN RYDER AUTO X 3 (rudi)
RESERVA PRIVADA: OG KUSH X 4 (fem)
EMERALD TRIANGLE SEEDS: BUBBA 76 X 4 (fem)
DINAFEM SEEDS: ORIGINAL AMNESIA AUTO X 4 (rudi)
GREEN HOUSE: LEMON SKUNK X 1 (fem)
BARNEYS FARM: TANGERINE DREAM X 2 (fem)
BARNEYS FARM: ACAPULCO GOLD X 5 (fem)
PARADISE SEEDS: WAPPA X 1 (fem)
SAMSARA SEEDS: HOLY GRAIL 69 X 1 (fem)
GREEN HOUSE SEEDS: LADY BURN 1974 X 1 (fem)
SENSI: BIG BUD X 5 (fem)
CH9: JACK X 1 (fem)
CH9: HUMBOLDT X 1 (fem)
NIRVANA: SNOW WHITE X 5 (fem)
NIRVANA: AURORA INDICA X 5 (fem)
SATIVA SEED BANK: BLACKJACK X 4 (fem)
NEXT GENERATION: GRAPE GOD X 8 (reg)
KANNABIA: BIG BAND X 2 (fem)
SAMSARA SEEDS: GREEN LOVE POTION X 5 (fem)
DELICIOUS SEEDS: COTTON CANDY X 1 (fem)
SWEET SEEDS: DOUBLE WHITE X 5 (fem)
BODHI SEEDS: GOJI OG X 3 (reg)
GREEN HOUSE (LOST IN THE HOUSE) GREAT WHITE SHARK X 2


TOTAL BEANS: 171

TOTAL BREEDERS: 23

I know it is not so great compared to most of you but im getting there slowly!

feel free to correct my math


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 13, 2012)

You popped a Blackjack or GWS instead of Goji OG?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm waiting on the goji from a friend man. and i wouldn't do a bodhi bean under an LCD so Im waiting for winter to pop those great beans bro. i understand your confusion because i would be asking the same thing!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 13, 2012)

I haven't received all the beans yet but i will adjust the list as it goes, i.e. dea love letters!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 14, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I haven't received all the beans yet but i will adjust the list as it goes, i.e. dea love letters!


Just snaked up the hippie headband myself


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

guess we all will be testing the hippie headband at the same time, awesome! Hope we all get different pheno's. Im really looking forward to the GGG NYC hP-13 myself!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 14, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> guess we all will be testing the hippie headband at the same time, awesome! Hope we all get different pheno's. Im really looking forward to the GGG NYC hP-13 myself!


Ggg have the fire! So you wont be disapointed jenks


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

man not many people up this late hug


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 14, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Yep this is the one I got http://www.trimpro.com/en/produits/fiche_produit/2
> Ill never go back. I take off the big fans and bam. U scrap that bitch and blades. And the bag catches all the good trim. Dry sift bam love it.


 We use the trim pro rotor....only use those for our commercial crops....they knock off alot of the trichs and make the weed not as appealing to the eye.....Great if you want to have alot of material for hash......Can trim 10 lbs in about 3 hrs

Trimming by hand.... you end up with more weight in our experiences


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

smoked a Kosher dom pheno in my Holy Grail Kush, and the flavor of the Kosher is really special, just can't pinpoint it yet
but i think it's one of the hardest kush's i've smoked to date




guwall said:


> Yo Seed collecting kittens, I haven't smoked it yet but this Kosher Kush has got my nose tingling like no other plant in the garden. Think of the strongest, stinkiest, OG funk you have ever inhaled.....yep thats it.
> 
> 
> Kosher Kush day 52 (Reserva Privada)


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

seeing a couple new 303's


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

If you were to only buy one, what 303 seeds would it be?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

i already got Snow Goddess: 

{(Fire OG Kush x SFV OG Kush) x [Chem D x (Loompa's Headband x OG Kush)]} x [(Arcata Trainwreck x Super Silver Haze) x Pakistan Chitral Kush]


might grab the G-Funk next
(Grape Krush x Skunk #1) x Grand Daddy Purps

wished they stocked the RTD
[(Pre-98 Bubba Kush x Cinderella 99) x Blue Velvet] x [(Arcata Trainwreck x Super Silver Haze) x Pakistan Chitral Kush]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm going to be honest, im not sure I am more excited about growing n smoking or collecting strains. I am awfully excited for my seed order coming in and all ready thinking about the next. 

Here's the order from teh other day


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice score D3monic, please continue to share with us. SAME THING GOES FOR ALL THE OTHERS LURKING...SPEAK UP!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 14, 2012)

hmmm...i think a postal worker stole my bongs...the package left Chicago on the 6th....it still hasn't reached Michigan yet. I ordered from attitude on the 9th and that package will be here tomorrow...wtf?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> hmmm...i think a postal worker stole my bongs...the package left Chicago on the 6th....it still hasn't reached Michigan yet. I ordered from attitude on the 9th and that package will be here tomorrow...wtf?


 watt kind of bong did you get cmt?? and from whom did you buy it?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 14, 2012)

good to see ya racer, its been awhile. hope everything is good with ya.


i ordered a molino mad scientist v2, a molino 7 arm perc and octopus precooler for myself...and a black leaf percolator bong for my buddy as a house warming gift. all from grass city.

http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/molino-mad-scientist-v2-pyrex-double-chamber-water-pipe.html

http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/removable-honey-comb-percolator.html

http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/black-leaf-octopus-precooler-6-arm-perc-18-8mm.html

http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/black-leaf-3-arm-tree-percolator-ice-bong-ashcatcher-green.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> good to see ya racer, its been awhile. hope everything is good with ya.
> 
> 
> i ordered a molino mad scientist v2, a molino 7 arm perc and octopus precooler for myself...and a black leaf percolator bong for my buddy as a house warming gift. all from grass city.
> ...


 lol, yah it has.. i usually look to see who the last poster was in this thread and if it's someone i like i'll pop over to see watt's shaking.. i just happened to see it was you so you know how that goes, lol...

yah, all is well i guess.. i think i got a potassium def. going on with my sour 13 i'm trying to get straightened out... hey cmt, i'm sure you'd know, but do you think the effected leaves will bounce back or should i only keep an eye on the newer growth to make sure it is looking good?? i know some def's will effect a plant to the point that the leaves that are effected will always look that way.. just curious..

i'll have to check out those links in a few.. i've been wanting a new piece, but think i'm gonna get a new camera instead.. monster drank gave me a few good leads on one i like.. i also saw a really nice package deal at best buy the other night that was a really good price believe it or not..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

man, i'm really digging that first ash catcher you put up there. might have to pick one of those bad boys up for myself..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

i know a lot of people on here have been wanting that bio diesel from 303 seeds, but has anyone of you gotten around to growing anything from them yet??
i'm thinking of getting their jet fuel, which pretty much sounds like a headband kind of deal with sour d x og genetics..


----------



## snodome (Aug 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> but has anyone of you gotten around to growing anything from them yet??


i recall someone posting that they grew the snow goddess and it went herman. must be here somewhere


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

snodome said:


> i recall someone posting that they grew the snow goddess and it went herman. must be here somewhere


 man, that sucks.. thanks for the 411 though sno..


----------



## snodome (Aug 14, 2012)

no prob. found the post made by big buck. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-2566.html#post7778274


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 14, 2012)

That was me with the snow goddess, the other two still in flower haven't shown anything herms yet but it is still early. I will check on them tonight and report back on what they are doing.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i think i got a potassium def. going on with my sour 13 i'm trying to get straightened out... hey cmt, i'm sure you'd know, but do you think the effected leaves will bounce back or should i only keep an eye on the newer growth to make sure it is looking good?? i know some def's will effect a plant to the point that the leaves that are effected will always look that way.. just curious..


The discolored leaves will stay that way. Watch the new growth.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, yah it has.. i usually look to see who the last poster was in this thread and if it's someone i like i'll pop over to see watt's shaking.. i just happened to see it was you so you know how that goes, lol...
> 
> yah, all is well i guess.. i think i got a potassium def. going on with my sour 13 i'm trying to get straightened out... hey cmt, i'm sure you'd know, but do you think the effected leaves will bounce back or should i only keep an eye on the newer growth to make sure it is looking good?? i know some def's will effect a plant to the point that the leaves that are effected will always look that way.. just curious..
> 
> i'll have to check out those links in a few.. i've been wanting a new piece, but think i'm gonna get a new camera instead.. monster drank gave me a few good leads on one i like.. i also saw a really nice package deal at best buy the other night that was a really good price believe it or not..


lol thats funny, i usually just scan through the posts, lookin at the avatars to see who posted...i only read posts from a select few people here lol.

yeah it really depends on how far gone those leaves are, a few will come back, the bad ones will die off...but for sure the new growth will tell ya if its working. personally, i keep an eye on the leaves that are just starting to get the deficiency cuz 9 out of 10 times they will green right back up after a dose or two.



racerboy71 said:


> man, i'm really digging that first ash catcher you put up there. might have to pick one of those bad boys up for myself..


thats sweet, i'm assuming since drank gave ya the recco, it will be a Nikon? the canon's are a bit cheaper. after reading reviews and watching nikon vs canon comparison videos, i decided the canon was good for me. just rented some lenses this morning to try out, i really want to get a good macro lens but there are a couple i wanna try to see which i like better before i spend a grand on one..

lol yeah dude, that octopus ash catcher looks bad ass...the reviews say it's real big. can't wait for it to get here...if it ever does...


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

Lemon Fizz is a F**kin' Giant





*courtesy of ~xO Kakalak Ox~


----------



## Drishti (Aug 14, 2012)

Sp3cialSt3v3420 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got some information on the upcoming Drops from Calyx Bros. Seed Co. and Exotic Genetix on *T*hat which we *S*hall not *D*epict.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Dont know anything about exotic but it looks like he's working with some kill...
registering at TSD so I can talk about when and whever beans be dropping


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

this is a public service announcement for all of us seed whores of the world.. i just used my cc for the first time in awhile and made an order from the attitude seedbank yesterday.. well, long story short, i just got off of the phone with my bank and someone snagged my info, and i'm about 99% sure it stems from either the attitude or their sage pay...
you all know i've been a huge supporter of the tude over the years and am not just making this shit up, so i just wanted to get word out that this shit is going on with them again after hearing rumors around these boards for awhile about the attitude and possible cc fraud...

again, this was a public service announcement brought to you by racerboy.. have a nice day...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

oh yah, they tried to buy a $2k plane tix through luthansa airlines.. fuck me, i wouldn't mind going on a fucking vacation ffs..


----------



## snodome (Aug 14, 2012)

sadly, attitude could murder your cat and people here will still sing their praises


----------



## D3monic (Aug 14, 2012)

lol wait until the charge to tude goes through then claim that was a fraudulent charge as well... payback can be a bitch 

Thanks for the anxiety for the next few days though.... especially since I am dry. Thank goodness I am messy with it... found enough nugs on the carpet to load the glass a few times.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

Racer it might not be a bad idea to back up all your media files and photos to disc and do a fresh install of windows. Make sure it wasn't a trojan virus or malware that snagged your info, because that's most likely how it happened.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 14, 2012)

why on earth would he do a fresh install just for a trojan?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

To eliminate any risk that a scanner might not pick it up.
Besides most of the really difficult to remove pieces of malware are beyond the capability of most your average computer users. Not alot of people out there that feel capable of editing their registry.

You say "just for a trojan" like they are all that simple to eliminate. That is not so.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess... maybe I gave him the benefit of the doubt since he was intelligent enough to utilize a forum that he would be knowledgeable in software and removal... but I guess this day and age maybe not.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

From my experience being an electronics/computer AV geek in and out of my field of work. there is so much dangerous software out there even with the capibility of removing malware from the registry, some of the trojans going around these days are so complex and difficult to remove and simply edit out, it's just easier to backup and start fresh. Put in disc, click, click, done... reinstall flash player, and chrome, etc... Virus free. Sometimes starting from a blank slate is best, not only on the PC, but also in the grow room. Depending on how fuck up things can get.

check out this new one going around- http://www.wilsoncountynews.com/article.php?id=45096&n=scam-central-citadel-malware-continues-to-deliver-reveton-ransomware-in-attempts-to-extort-money


or this one- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeus_(Trojan_horse)
"The hackers then used this information to take over the victims&#8217; bank accounts and make unauthorized transfers of thousands of dollars at a time, often routing the funds to other accounts controlled by a network of money mules. Many of the U.S. money mules were recruited from overseas. They created bank accounts using fake documents and phony names. Once the money was in their accounts, the mules could either wire it back to their bosses in Eastern Europe, or turn it into cash and smuggle it out of the country. For their work, they were paid a commission.[20]....Symantec Browser Protection can prevent "some infection attempts"[9] but it remains unclear if modern antivirus software is effective at preventing all of its variants from taking root."


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

guwall said:


> Nice score D3monic, please continue to share with us. SAME THING GOES FOR ALL THE OTHERS LURKING...SPEAK UP!


nvm, please drift back to obscurity.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 14, 2012)

and please take Jenkins with you.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 14, 2012)

guwall said:


> nvm, please drift back to obscurity.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

well, i for one appreciate the info monster, thank you kindly.. i do run a malware program, but i'll make sure to do a scan to make shit is ok..

i'm sure there are plenty of malwares that can't be detected, but watt do i know??

thanks again for the 411 md..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 14, 2012)

hey drank, how do they get the virus attached to my info in the first place? this is where i get kind of confused with this type of stuff.. do they attach a file or w/e to say the sage pay or w/e and get it that way, or how does that work ??


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 14, 2012)

It's probably something similar to a keylogger on your pc or within sagepay that intercepts data being shared.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

have to replace the compressor for my a/c. that shit is only 14 months old and gone to the shits already...

have my last 12 flowering plants currently in the veg room, so have to do some give and take with the light schedule till i'm done trimming all....pace!!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

Cali Yo...cali o dom, almost no yo mama in this one


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 14, 2012)

Question for the experts. I had a pretty rough veg on my latest batch in flowering. The heat was really bad during the heat wave. I vegged them longer until they started to grow normally after the heat was taken care of, but they are still giving me fits in flowering. yield is gonna be low, quality looks good, but they just have been having a rough time. They Moby Dick and deadhead og are hardly putting on any weight at all. They are just about 7 weeks in and normally I'd be getting ready to start my flush, but they look like they are going to go for prob another month or so. The plushberry and gdp look good but still look light and might need up to a month to finish. That being said, I have a perpetual and need the space. Do I cut my losses and flush them and move them on, or do I try to hold out and give them the extra time to salvage what I can. I'm already a bit behind because I had to veg them for an extra month, so things are kinda starting to come to critical mass. Just wondering what you would do. 

Like I said, the GDP and Plush are looking light, but the quality on them is still really good. The moby however looks like it will prob only yield maybe an ounce if I'm lucky.... Damned heat. What do you guys think? Cut losses, move on to bigger and better things, or hang tight and deal.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> From my experience being an electronics/computer AV geek in and out of my field of work. there is so much dangerous software out there even with the capibility of removing malware from the registry, some of the trojans going around these days are so complex and difficult to remove and simply edit out, it's just easier to backup and start fresh. Put in disc, click, click, done... reinstall flash player, and chrome, etc... Virus free. Sometimes starting from a blank slate is best, not only on the PC, but also in the grow room. Depending on how fuck up things can get.
> 
> check out this new one going around- http://www.wilsoncountynews.com/article.php?id=45096&n=scam-central-citadel-malware-continues-to-deliver-reveton-ransomware-in-attempts-to-extort-money
> 
> ...


did he try a system restore?


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Question for the experts. I had a pretty rough veg on my latest batch in flowering. The heat was really bad during the heat wave. I vegged them longer until they started to grow normally after the heat was taken care of, but they are still giving me fits in flowering. yield is gonna be low, quality looks good, but they just have been having a rough time. They Moby Dick and deadhead og are hardly putting on any weight at all. They are just about 7 weeks in and normally I'd be getting ready to start my flush, but they look like they are going to go for prob another month or so. The plushberry and gdp look good but still look light and might need up to a month to finish. That being said, I have a perpetual and need the space. Do I cut my losses and flush them and move them on, or do I try to hold out and give them the extra time to salvage what I can. I'm already a bit behind because I had to veg them for an extra month, so things are kinda starting to come to critical mass. Just wondering what you would do.
> 
> Like I said, the GDP and Plush are looking light, but the quality on them is still really good. The moby however looks like it will prob only yield maybe an ounce if I'm lucky.... Damned heat. What do you guys think? Cut losses, move on to bigger and better things, or hang tight and deal.


If you think they have a chance at gaining 25% value than keep.....one percent less... toss imho


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 14, 2012)

Nightbirdx. Man I think we've all been there before. This summer was brutal. I've got four girls That sound like why you have. And I think I'm gonna put them outside to finish. Hopefully they will make it and won't get found. But I just can't allow them to occupy the space any longer. Not when I have healthy girls ready to fill their spots. It sucks but in the end it will be worth it for me. Why leave a plant that's only gonna pulls n ounce when I can get more from that space with a healthy girl. Hope this helps.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> and please take Jenkins with you.


Really man? why do you keep bringing my name up in a negative manner? I have done nothing i.e. being annoying, talking smack (like you), being negative to others for no reason what so ever. please do me a favor and chill dude I have done nothing to you and don't plan on it ever.

anyway enough with that I'm not even responding to this nonsense anymore.

Have a nice day and don't let that negativity take you over man stay positive and I hope things go well for you.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

C-99...pineapple!!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey drank, how do they get the virus attached to my info in the first place? this is where i get kind of confused with this type of stuff.. do they attach a file or w/e to say the sage pay or w/e and get it that way, or how does that work ??


They come from many different places. Best thing to do or not to do..

Stay away from any websites you aren't familiar with. Sites that are big name corporate sites like CNN, WIKI, Google, Fox News, Walmart, Bestbuy, Etc you can presume as safe and can surf without thinking about it. Sites like these canna-sites and other Vbulliten forums are usually harmless allthough links posted in forums may not be. If you aren't familiar with the site always assume there will be some malicious code or script running in the backround, I do and I am very leary which sites I visit. Facebook apps and applets are a big no no unless you are certain the app you are using is not going to be malicious, only ever use apps you trust. Also some sites and pop ups actually advertise themselves as being spyware/virii cleaners and they themselves are malicious. Always use a pop up blocker. Downloading files or using Peer to Peer is a huge source of Virus and Trojan-Ware. Get yourself familar with which file extensions are safe and which are not if you download from Peer to peer services. Files like MP3, MP4, AVI, MKV, MPG, WAV. VOB, JPG, GIF, BMP...are safe non executable files that take no action. Files like WMV, MOV, EXE, COM, BAT on the other hand are not safe. Windows default setting is that file extensions are hidden. You may not even see the ending of a file. Example- ROLLITUP.JPG might appear as simply a file called "ROLLITUP" To unhide the extension so windows shows all extensions, follow this tutorial- HERE. <-- it's my number one pet peeve with windows honestly. Everyone should know and get used to what type of files they open. & one more tip, chances are if something is free.. a game, or an app there's a catch. Alot of "Free" bundled software comes attached with some type of spyware/malware. 

Besides you infecting yourself, be aware of others who use your computer and set some rules. There is this one bitch I work with who just clicks on everything. She could get an email saying she won ten million bucks by being a Nigerian Bukaki Contest winner and she'd click all over that shit. Other people are the worst kind of security breach whether it's on your PC, or in your Growroom.. same difference. No one else has business being at or on either place IMO.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> C-99...pineapple!!!


Who's C99 is that Higher?


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Who's C99 is that Higher?


Frost Bros? Looks Fire!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Who's C99 is that Higher?


Mosca.....


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> They come from many different places. Best thing to do or not to do..
> 
> Stay away from any websites you aren't familiar with. Sites that are big name corporate sites like CNN, WIKI, Google, Fox News, Walmart, Bestbuy, Etc you can presume as safe and can surf without thinking about it. Sites like these canna-sites and other Vbulliten forums are usually harmless allthough links posted in forums may not be. If you aren't familiar with the site always assume there will be some malicious code or script running in the backround, I do and I am very leary which sites I visit. Facebook apps and applets are a big no no unless you are certain the app you are using is not going to be malicious, only ever use apps you trust. Also some sites and pop ups actually advertise themselves as being spyware/virii cleaners and they themselves are malicious. Always use a pop up blocker. Downloading files or using Peer to Peer is a huge source of Virus and Trojan-Ware. Get yourself familar with which file extensions are safe and which are not if you download from Peer to peer services. Files like MP3, MP4, AVI, MKV, MPG, WAV. VOB, JPG, GIF, BMP...are safe non executable files that take no action. Files like WMV, MOV, EXE, COM, BAT on the other hand are not safe. Windows default setting is that file extensions are hidden. You may not even see the ending of a file. Example- ROLLITUP.JPG might appear as simply a file called "ROLLITUP" To unhide the extension so windows shows all extensions, follow this tutorial- HERE. <-- it's my number one pet peeve with windows honestly. Everyone should know and get used to what type of files they open. & one more tip, chances are if something is free.. a game, or an app there's a catch. Alot of "Free" bundled software comes attached with some type of spyware/malware.
> 
> Besides you infecting yourself, be aware of others who use your computer and set some rules. There is this one bitch I work with who just clicks on everything. She could get an email saying she won ten million bucks by being a Nigerian Bukaki Contest winner and she'd click all over that shit. Other people are the worst kind of security breach whether it's on your PC, or in your Growroom.. same difference. No one else has business being at or on either place IMO.


It has been a while since I have owned a pc, about 5 years but i am a network engineer and work with pc's all the time 5 days a week, imo they suck and are prone to virus's malware and trojans. since i work for dell we have one bad ass firewall so no one is getting through that sucker and all the laptops and desktops have norton (pro version). 

Make sure your firewall is set to on, I know adaware use to be good at getting malware and spyware off your pc and if they ask for a key to install just do a search for a key generator for that program and you will find one its very simple. Second try doing a system restore you won't loose anything, and stay away from the registry if you don't know what you are doing you could fuck your entire system up messing with that. As far as system restore goes pc's usually do automatic back ups and you can set them to do it everyday so you open system restore under utilities and pick a date before you had the trojan or what ever it is and that usually fixes the problem if not get urself a good antivirus and buy a macbook pro for christ sake there are little to no viruses for macs people want to infect as many people as they can and most use pc's because they are familiar with them and can't afford a mac but trust me it is worth the money and with pc's you get what you pay for!

And he is right about who you let use your computer, set a password for it and make yourself the admin and then set up a guest account with limited privileges so they can't install shit and set ur pc so you have to use your password to install any program or make changes to your settings!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher that C99 definitely looks like a keeper. I hope you kept a cut! It's one of the one's from my past I wish I had the most.. the ones I let go. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid, lol. 

 

My old C99 Bud Closeup



Thank God I had three packs of Monk C99!! I am on my search for that pineapple soaring sativa lady again... love the golf ball shaped nugs the best. I gave Bodhi a pack, so that leaves me 20 beans left, besides the few that I recently soaked.. a couple in Veg now. I can't friggin wait. Between that and the Apollo's. Ima do me a big ass Grimm run next I think. Everything Grimmish.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

Goji OG #7...almost sure this is the keeper...better yield than rest, best buds, fastest finisher, great berry funk flavor, amazing bag appeal, an extremely potent. this shit had me coughing till the end  still have to taste the others but not looking as near as impressive


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

damn right i did!!! i keep cuts of everything i flower till i decide my keeper. and i still have 2 more in veg still to test, just had no room for those 2 in this last run

my next mission is to get a pack of the Monk C-99



MonsterDrank said:


> Higher that C99 definitely looks like a keeper. I hope you kept a cut! It's one of the one's from my past I wish I had the most.. the ones I let go. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2295069 View attachment 2295070
> 
> ...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> damn right i did!!! i keep cuts of everything i flower till i decide my keeper. and i still have 2 more in veg still to test, just had no room for those 2 in this last run
> 
> my next mission is to get a pack of the Monk C-99


C99 is a pretty legendary strain and is used in lots of crosses I can't remember what seedbank but they use it in almost everything kind of like subcool using spacequeen with everything. I just checked TGA and he uses C99 a lot as well just as much as the spacequeen.

C99 (GRAPEFRUIT X PINEAPPLE), C99 is steel easy to obtain just check out female seeds they use the shit out of it.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

ur buds look chunkier than mine. was that from Mosca too?



MonsterDrank said:


> Higher that C99 definitely looks like a keeper. I hope you kept a cut! It's one of the one's from my past I wish I had the most.. the ones I let go. Stupid, Stupid, Stupid, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2295069 View attachment 2295070
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Goji OG #7...almost sure this is the keeper...better yield than rest, best buds, fastest finisher, great berry funk flavor, amazing bag appeal, an extremely potent. this shit had me coughing till the end  still have to taste the others but not looking as near as impressive
> 
> View attachment 2295075View attachment 2295072View attachment 2295074



Looks so yummy medz fuck i'd love a telepathic bong...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> ur buds look chunkier than mine. was that from Mosca too?


Does it have a fruit smell or taste? It would be awesome if you got that pheno it taste and smells so awesome almost like starburst. my brother in law has a friend in denver and it is his go to strain just for that reason and the high is really uplifting and strong as hell, at least what I had.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> ur buds look chunkier than mine. was that from Mosca too?


No those are from like 4-5 years ago, before Mosca came out with his. I got em from this private breeder "Nefereti" who no longer circulates the boards. His private grow included original Grimm stock and he gave me a pack of the resulting F3's from his "back to the ball" project. That shit was pure Fire. The Monk beans I expect to be just as good. The Mosca beans I have too but I can't speak for them, never ran em. Yours looks great tho.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Does it have a fruit smell or taste? It would be awesome if you got that pheno it taste and smells so awesome almost like starburst. my brother in law has a friend in denver and it is his go to strain just for that reason and the high is really uplifting and strong as hell, at least what I had.


yea definitely

will do a smoke report on all when cured properly


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> No those are from like 4-5 years ago, before Mosca came out with his. I got em from this private breeder "Nefereti" who no longer circulates the boards. His private grow included original Grimm stock and he gave me a pack of the resulting F3's from his "back to the ball" project. That shit was pure Fire. The Monk beans I expect to be just as good. The Mosca beans I have too but I can't speak for them, never ran em. Yours looks great tho.


got to love the background of all our personal cuts


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> No those are from like 4-5 years ago, before Mosca came out with his. I got em from this private breeder "Nefereti" who no longer circulates the boards. His private grow included original Grimm stock and he gave me a pack of the resulting F3's from his "back to the ball" project. That shit was pure Fire. The Monk beans I expect to be just as good. The Mosca beans I have too but I can't speak for them, never ran em. Yours looks great tho.


Nice!!! sorry for that loss tho

mine are only 3 days in cure, so haven't tasted them yet but reeks of pineapple. yield wasn't as good as i thought it would been


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Nice!!! sorry for that loss tho
> mine are only 3 days in cure, so haven't tasted them yet but reeks of pineapple. yield wasn't as good as i thought it would been


Well just keep looking, there's some big gal phenotypes in those mosca beans for sure. I've seen grows posted elsewhere and they def can yield. Might has well hold onto what you have in the meanwhile too, can't hurt. I want a nice cut to keep as a permanent mom myself, and will keep looking.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 14, 2012)

Mr Hazeman has eared the respect of scarhole today;that guy seems cool to me..
He will get a spot in my garden soon.

Who grew the white grapes here that was raving about it awhile back?
How good was she? Any smoke report or journal links.
Whoot


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 14, 2012)

Trimming. That's my girls pipe.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 14, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Mr Hazeman has eared the respect of scarhole today;that guy seems cool to me..
> He will get a spot in my garden soon.
> 
> Who grew the white grapes here that was raving about it awhile back?
> ...


He has some lovely crosses dude.. Cant wait for his new shit to get dropped almost finished testing!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 14, 2012)

for those interested in Calyx Bros lemon fizz f2's the Ox said he currently yields 12-16 pound under 3k aero yewwwwww thats heavy!


----------



## guwall (Aug 14, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Mosca.....


Who has the best Pineapple C99? I was thinking out about purchasing a pack of Frost brothers.



Higher Medz said:


> Goji OG #7...almost sure this is the keeper...better yield than rest, best buds, fastest finisher, great berry funk flavor, amazing bag appeal, an extremely potent. this shit had me coughing till the end  still have to taste the others but not looking as near as impressive
> 
> View attachment 2295075View attachment 2295072View attachment 2295074



Bodhi Said something along the lines of the sweeter smelling ones were the narco effect snowlotus phenos. Amazing job on that by the way, I'm down to 4 goji's in the last couple weeks of flower. How long did this one take? 9wks?



karmas a bitch said:


> That's my girls pipe.


Liar


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 14, 2012)

guwall said:


> Who has the best Pineapple C99? I was thinking out about purchasing a pack of Frost brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try the strain HEX by seedism: C99 x BLZ Bud, what a mix of strains my buddy is running hex now about to put it into flower

The lineage is crazy C99 (GRAPEFRUIT X PINE APPLE) X BLZ BUD (G-13 X SILVER HAZE X TRAINWRECK) can't wait to try it!

Lots of different pheno's I'm sure.

 
The hex is in the front row second from the right, he put it in there about 10 days after the others and this pic is about 10 days old


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 14, 2012)

ive only ran Mosca's, but would like to try others

this Goji was 66 days



guwall said:


> Who has the best Pineapple C99? I was thinking out about purchasing a pack of Frost brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wheezer (Aug 14, 2012)

guwall said:


> Who has the best Pineapple C99? I was thinking out about purchasing a pack of Frost brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 4 nice Pineapple phenos and 1 fruit punch pheno out of Moscas....they're worth running.


----------



## BirdDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeez just spent 4 months reading his whole thread, on a phone... What a soap opera... 

TSD rules IMO and it would suck if this thread gets censored it's what makes this site unique to other grow forums. 

Anyway I'm back to lurking.., this thread seems to be member only


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 15, 2012)

BirdDawg said:


> Jeez just spent 4 months reading his whole thread, on a phone... What a soap opera...
> 
> TSD rules IMO and it would suck if this thread gets censored it's what makes this site unique to other grow forums.
> 
> Anyway I'm back to lurking.., this thread seems to be member only


they let me in . . . . .


----------



## BirdDawg (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh well in that case there is a calyx Drop on Thursday on depot should be some good sheet... Plus bog is headed there soon I hear


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 15, 2012)

where can I find bhodi seeds?


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 15, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> where can I find bodhi seeds?


Google it. You'll find em. Not being a dick, just trying to play by the new rules. Check there in about 2 weeks. Big drop coming. Nothing is available online right now. If you're near Santa Cruz you could buy some at a dispensary.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol ofc I googled before I asked couldn't find any all sold out :S


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 15, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> where can I find bhodi seeds?


 http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&redir_esc=&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=android-launcher-widget&v=133247963&qsubts=1345030602258&action=devloc&q=attitude+seeds+bodhi&v=133247963


----------



## guwall (Aug 15, 2012)

Should I pull the trigger on Blackwater x Fire Alien by Exotic Genetix? $70+


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

guwall said:


> Should I pull the trigger on Blackwater x Fire Alien by Exotic Genetix? $70+


that's my pick outta the lot


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 15, 2012)

Idk about those...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guerilla growers
Mr brown-dirt warrior said his seeds are still available.
He had me email him off site for more info, I'm waiting on it still.


----------



## guwall (Aug 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> that's my pick outta the lot


Why?



MonsterDrank said:


> Idk about those...


and Why?










.


I've never heard of this dude, but I had never heard of bodhi before june sooooooo.....




.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2012)

Good containers/jars to store beans. I keep them in the fridge to keep them cool.



My friend bought me the UV jar from 420science out of austin for my birthday along with a few other different kinds they have a lot of cool shit!


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 15, 2012)

Gu, I can't speak for MD but fire alien has been crossed with everything and the majority of reports I saw on Blackwater showed mutated herms.


----------



## guwall (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up..... You have a favorite Fire alien cross Bigbucks?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey bigbucks did you ever contact budpatch about the issues that you had with his gear? He seems like a very stand up dude. I'm getting the Biodiesel. Matter of fact. I'm ordering it now.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you gettin it from the tude or tsd?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 15, 2012)

guwall said:


> Should I pull the trigger on Blackwater x Fire Alien by Exotic Genetix? $70+


if he got his fire alien pollen or male from lemonhoko, and im pretty sure it is, its going to be good, as long as the blackwater is up to par


if you check my threads i have journals on a lot of them are with this fire alien, and i think they are the same

ok review is a little long, but my journals are always up for checking
predator is Aliendog V2 x Fire Alien


Tony Green Hand said:


> *Reviewer name:*TonyGreenHand*
> Date: *13 August, 2012
> *Time: *7:30 pm PST*
> Grower:* Greenspoon
> ...


----------



## guwall (Aug 15, 2012)

BioD is sold out at the 'tude.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> that's my pick outta the lot


The strawberry syrup pheno sounded yum, not sure of the stability though. Im eyein that blue lav....I'm a yogi, been wanting a good lavender for awhile


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 15, 2012)

The longer I've owned this Nikon DSLR the more I am happier with it and becoming obsessed with Nikon products.

I really am debating on stepping up to the Nikon D800.Not because I need it, but because it's so damn impressive. Especially the Video.

36.3MP FX-format CMOS sensor, Full HD 1080p video at 30/25/24p with stereo sound, class leading ISO range of 100-6400, expandable to 25,600, 4 fps burst rate and Advanced Scene Recognition System with 91,000-pixel RGB sensor.


----------



## guwall (Aug 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The longer I've owned this Nikon DSLR the more I am happier with it and becoming obsessed with Nikon products.
> 
> I really am debating on stepping up to the Nikon D800.Not because I need it, but because it's so damn impressive. Especially the Video.
> 
> 36.3MP FX-format CMOS sensor, Full HD 1080p video at 30/25/24p with stereo sound, class leading ISO range of 100-6400, expandable to 25,600, 4 fps burst rate and Advanced Scene Recognition System with 91,000-pixel RGB sensor.



Sounds terrible.


~sweet vid


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Are you gettin it from the tude or tsd?


TSD and when they get here I'm popping em


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had my eye on them and the jet fuel since they became available but I kept buying other shit from Bodhi and GGG. I'll get around to copping a pack or two eventually. I'm not buying anything for the time being so I can grab some White Lotus and hopefully the Tranquil Elephantizer remix when it's available. 

When these firestarters are finished I'm popping some more tude freebies that people have given favorable reviews on. Other than that the only other beans I want are Connoisseurs Hey Dave and a pack of their GDP.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The longer I've owned this Nikon DSLR the more I am happier with it and becoming obsessed with Nikon products.
> 
> I really am debating on stepping up to the Nikon D800.Not because I need it, but because it's so damn impressive. Especially the Video.
> 
> 36.3MP FX-format CMOS sensor, Full HD 1080p video at 30/25/24p with stereo sound, class leading ISO range of 100-6400, expandable to 25,600, 4 fps burst rate and Advanced Scene Recognition System with 91,000-pixel RGB sensor.


my camera was just stolen out of my girls car, good thing the memory card was gone . . . . but i miss my nikon, long live nikor lenses


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I've had my eye on them and the jet fuel since they became available but I kept buying other shit from Bodhi and GGG. I'll get around to copping a pack or two eventually. I'm not buying anything for the time being so I can grab some White Lotus and hopefully the Tranquil Elephantizer remix when it's available.
> 
> When these firestarters are finished I'm popping some more tude freebies that people have given favorable reviews on. Other than that the only other beans I want are Connoisseurs Hey Dave and a pack of their GDP.


Yeah I'm considering adding the g6. I want some. More bodhi too. There's a few in this drop that I've been wanting bad. But money's tight right now so I'm not sure what I'll grab from the drop. I'm loving these firestarters with no cure I can Tell it's potent.


----------



## Taviddude (Aug 15, 2012)

Johnboh said:


> lol im sure it will die, the only threads that last here are threads that bash either nirvana or attitude.


Wow, this thread sure beat the odds, eh?


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I'm considering adding the g6. I want some. More bodhi too. There's a few in this drop that I've been wanting bad. But money's tight right now so I'm not sure what I'll grab from the drop. I'm loving these firestarters with no cure I can Tell it's potent.


I'm at 4 weeks today and I can't recall ever having a strain be so frosty so early. I have a og18 with them and I honestly feel like culling it because even though it looks good, the trich coverage does not compare to the firestarters at all. And for $60 I really can't see a better deal out there right now.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

I hear ya. I want to run at least ten of them to find a real nice one. Even tho both of the two I got are great


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't take any cuts this time, no space and the heat would make it impossible for me to add another light in right now. But I would have been more than happy with any from the three I got. 

They all look pretty uniform, one is taller and has more heavy trich development, but the other two look like straight kill too. And they yield, lol. The tall one is gonna leave me with a couple empty boxes of Element rolling papers thats for sure. Have you run any of the trim for bho?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

No I haven't made any bho in a grip. I still have so much left from the last batch. The one complaint I do have about the firestarter is that stuff is so sticky that trimming it is a pain.

My girl bought us the Biodiesel. 
Im thinking about poppin some iron Cindy when I pop them.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

Drishti said:


> The strawberry syrup pheno sounded yum, not sure of the stability though. Im eyein that blue lav....I'm a yogi, been wanting a good lavender for awhile


was contemplating the Blue Lavender also...it's just i already have soma's lavender, delicious seeds caramelo, and dr. underground melon gum...all have lavender in them


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd say for me the shorter one had more trich density. But I like the tall one more


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

Cali Yo


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 15, 2012)

only time will tell.

nice shots as always hm


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

Chocolope #5


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Chocolope #5
> View attachment 2296011


looks good for the heat! my bad you didn't have the heat problem or did you?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a nice surprise in the mail today: MF'n plushberry, please no herm's!


----------



## smang (Aug 15, 2012)

Whats everyones thoughts on Nordle from CBD crew?
Anyone grown it out?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> looks good for the heat! my bad you didn't have the heat problem or did you?


only got about 6 hrs of intense heat when my a/c compressor broke down. it got the burns bcuz this strain needs it's own feeding regiment

i don't like the result of the one, but the smell is very sweet mixed with some dark chocolate


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

Jackpot Royale


----------



## typoerror (Aug 15, 2012)

that jpr looks mighty nice!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good my man. Super lvpk. Mine is completely different. Pretty colors hows the smell? The yield? My lvpk dom smelled lovely and was nice smoke, but yielded too poorly to keep.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 15, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I'm at 4 weeks today and I can't recall ever having a strain be so frosty so early. I have a og18 with them and I honestly feel like culling it because even though it looks good, the trich coverage does not compare to the firestarters at all. And for $60 I really can't see a better deal out there right now.


My OG18 is a joke compared to the Buddha Tahoes right next to it. Never running rp gear again. Firestarters are up soon tgough.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 15, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> My OG18 is a joke compared to the Buddha Tahoes right next to it. Never running rp gear again. Firestarters are up soon tgough.


Agree with that Night ive had her she wasnt special at all got the flick after the first run!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Up to 5different phenos of the firestarter and ever one is outstanding! Hats off to shad for this one.

Also if theres anybody in here that hasnt ran or is on the fence about blazing blue dont be
its a gem! And a must have


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Up to 5different phenos of the firestarter and ever one is outstanding! Hats off to shad for this one.
> 
> Also if theres anybody in here that hasnt ran or is on the fence about blazing blue dont be
> its a gem! And a must have


Oh shes a frosty bitch thats for sure!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Also to date i have had zero nanners with sure fire seeds


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 15, 2012)

New order i have put in with JB.. hope all goes well..

303 Seeds - Bio-Diesel x 2
303 Seeds - G-Funk x 1 
303 Seeds - Jet-Fuel "G6" x 1
Calyx Bros Seed Co - Lemon Fizz F2 x 2
Pyramid Seeds - Tutankhamon Fem x 2
Pisces Genetics - Vic's High Regular x 1


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a couple Firestarter beans, they are fem.. correct?
I have debated running them but never get around to it. Maybe next time I shall.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea the fs is fem


----------



## guwall (Aug 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> TSD and when they get here I'm popping em


AWESOME! I'm so glad you're running these. Please don't skimp on the pics of these babies. How your's turn out, determines wether I will buy the Biodiesel. I love this community. 



Higher Medz said:


> was contemplating the Blue Lavender also...it's just i already have soma's lavender, delicious seeds caramelo, and dr. underground melon gum...all have lavender in them


Why is there so much buzz around lavender, why did you run 3 Lav crosses? Just the Lavender smell? Thanks HM, astounding pics as usual.



mdjenks said:


> .....MF'n plushberry.......


I heard the plush is awsome. I just kicked my BCS cross out of the garden though.



NightbirdX said:


> My OG18 is a joke compared to the Buddha Tahoes right next to it. Never running rp gear again. Firestarters are up soon tgough.


Think twice about RP and consider that Kosher Kush my friend. she is quite a beauty, and HM gave high remarks aswell



hellraizer30 said:


> Up to 5different phenos of the firestarter and ever one is outstanding! Hats off to shad for this one.
> 
> Also if theres anybody in here that hasnt ran or is on the fence about blazing blue dont be
> its a gem! And a must have


1 more endorsment for firestarer, why the F haven't I bought these yet. Blazing Blues, huh? Underground? whats so special buddy?



Buck123 said:


> New order i have put in with JB.. hope all goes well..
> 
> 303 Seeds - Bio-Diesel x 2
> 303 Seeds - G-Funk x 1
> ...


 Again I am soooo thankful that someone here will run these, please keep me posted.... I'm interested in all of those, and how they turn out.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Jackpot Royale
> View attachment 2296183View attachment 2296184View attachment 2296185View attachment 2296186View attachment 2296187
> 
> View attachment 2296225


very frosty I like it a lot bet it turns out to be some fire!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 15, 2012)

pics of my black jack and some of the whitest laces ive ever seen aka roots:



LED is doin its job!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Looks good my man. Super lvpk. Mine is completely different. Pretty colors hows the smell? The yield? My lvpk dom smelled lovely and was nice smoke, but yielded too poorly to keep.


the smell is just like purple kush but with some grapey goodness to it. they really are poor yielders. my space queen dom pheno was the best yielding but still not even average

was my worst yielding strain in this run, then the goji...the rest are good/great


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

guwall said:


> Why is there so much buzz around lavender, why did you run 3 Lav crosses? Just the Lavender smell? Thanks HM, astounding pics as usual.
> 
> 
> Think twice about RP and consider that Kosher Kush my friend. she is quite a beauty, and HM gave high remarks aswell
> ...


i love that lavender flavor. only just ran mine from soma. the other 2 crosses i have are still to run

would suggest that Chocolope Kush too, prob even nicer...and excellent yields!!! (1 of the Holy Grail's turned nto a Holy Herm by end of week 2)

i have a keeper of Underground Originals Blues none of what i got from the pack looks anything like the foxtailed pic of it. but the keeper i got has a great blueberry flavor, and rock hard indica nugs
i also ran the Killer Skunk which came out looking more like Blues but not impressed with that strain atall. saved a mom but gonna dash her


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 15, 2012)

I must have got lucky then cuz my JPR was one of the best yielding plants I ran from seed the last round. Funny how our experiences can be so different. That's how growing from seed goes tho. My Eisbaers yielded well too, bandana not so well... but wouldnt you know the Bandana was my favorite of my Alphagear so far this past year anyways. Nothing is or has been better than that old Snowdawg BX.

I bet Belka is fucking awesome. I wanna pop those too. & Bubba Love.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I must have got lucky then cuz my JPR was one of the best yielding plants I ran from seed the last round. Funny how our experiences can be so different. That's how growing from seed goes tho. My Eisbaers yielded well too, bandana not so well... but wouldnt you know the Bandana was my favorite of my Alphagear so far this past year anyways. Nothing is or has been better than that old Snowdawg BX.
> 
> I bet Belka is fucking awesome. I wanna pop those too. & Bubba Love.



nice!!!

maybe i shoulda vegged mine a lil more. flowered em at about 10". space queen dom did ok tho, maybe 2oz's each

also i didn't really run co2 in this run. co2 regulator blew out at 3 days in flower and took almost 4 weeks before i got a new one i ordered from the US. then on top of that one of my tanks got a leak


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

Bandana def on top of my list from AK


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 15, 2012)

guwall said:


> Think twice about RP and consider that Kosher Kush my friend. she is quite a beauty, and HM gave high remarks aswell


I've run a couple things from them and nothing has ever really popped out at me. I ran Sour Kush and this OG #18, and it all really looks the same lol. Same bud build. At least with the Sour Kush, I got decent yields. The OG #18 is one of the worst Ive run from start to finish. It just makes me hesitant to buy from them again, ESPECIALLY anything Kushy, lol. 




Higher Medz said:


> the smell is just like purple kush but with some grapey goodness to it. they really are poor yielders. my space queen dom pheno was the best yielding but still not even average
> 
> was my worst yielding strain in this run, then the goji...the rest are good/great





MonsterDrank said:


> I must have got lucky then cuz my JPR was one of the best yielding plants I ran from seed the last round. Funny how our experiences can be so different. That's how growing from seed goes tho. My Eisbaers yielded well too, bandana not so well... but wouldnt you know the Bandana was my favorite of my Alphagear so far this past year anyways. Nothing is or has been better than that old Snowdawg BX.
> 
> I bet Belka is fucking awesome. I wanna pop those too. & Bubba Love.


JPR has been a real solid yielder for me and was top of its class on average last run. Top to bottom chronic nugs. Not huge colas, but each bud is substantial. I wanted the grapey taste and flavor, but got a cheesy one instead. Sweet Cheesy kush smell and flavor. It's real nice.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

one of mine smells exactly like grape soda





NightbirdX said:


> I've run a couple things from them and nothing has ever really popped out at me. I ran Sour Kush and this OG #18, and it all really looks the same lol. Same bud build. At least with the Sour Kush, I got decent yields. The OG #18 is one of the worst Ive run from start to finish. It just makes me hesitant to buy from them again, ESPECIALLY anything Kushy, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 15, 2012)

Like 303 seeds packaging.

Ill Be doing the testers here shortly.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 15, 2012)

really wanna get those RTD!!!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 15, 2012)

My Bodhi testers so far. Blue dream (indi cut) X Purple Moonshine (purple kush x blue moonshine)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice!!! The Purple Moonshine was awesome.

I would love to get my hands on those. But I got the Bodhi Hookup a couple times this year, as much as I wanna ask, I am restraining myself from begging him for those.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 16, 2012)

I need to start testing for someone.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2012)

For those on nettics i started a thread you all might want to follow! Its in the hydro section


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I need to start testing for someone.


Here in about 4months you could test my dumptruck fems 
super heavy yielder! And rock solid stability!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> For those on nettics i started a thread you all might want to follow! Its in the hydro section


ok, ill read it some time in the next five years, should be enough time to get in


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> ok, ill read it some time in the next five years, should be enough time to get in


Sorry bro just cant post in open non secure forums


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 16, 2012)

How do you make your fems helraizer30, CS Sts or Ga?




smang said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on Nordle from CBD crew?
> Anyone grown it out?


 I think it's funny.
shanti is making fems, and outsourcing them and mns to spanish breeders.
he should have Stayed with Nevile.
Strange times..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

3 New Strains released by Gooeybreeder at Seur Bidz

Zinn x Berry Mania
Berry Mania
Berry Mania BX

For those of you (likely) to be not familiar with Gooeybreeder, look him up. He only sells beans through Seur Bulk but in the past never sold, only gave his stuff away as freebies. He has had quite the cult following over the years. My Gooeybreeder gear was what everyone wanted to get to first when I listed my gear over at nettics.


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

Pure Kush x Uzbekistani - Bodhi day 56


----------



## Drishti (Aug 16, 2012)

holy frost gu man!

thanks for the heads up on gooeybreeder drank, i knew this thread still had somethin left in it


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

I dont wanna spam you guys...
What would you like to see? SLH, AoS, or Chernobyl


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 16, 2012)

Bud porn is never spam. All of them!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

i agree. post all that shit.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I need to start testing for someone.


i used to test for subby and jay roller.

i stopped cuz i am not a man of commitment and i always felt like i had to post, had to give certain plants more attention than others. drove me nuts, lol.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 16, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> 3 New Strains released by Gooeybreeder at Seur Bidz
> 
> Zinn x Berry Mania
> Berry Mania
> ...


snagged zinn x berry mania


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

Day 56

Ace of Spades








Super Lemon Haze







Chernobyl















EDIT:....More Uzbek


----------



## typoerror (Aug 16, 2012)

fap fap fap


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

that chernobyl is sick!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 16, 2012)

What's the promo code for TSD? Ordering now


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> that chernobyl is sick!!!!



I'm thinking of buying a few packs and looking for the G Ticket.....this one has frost but is severely lacking in density and weight.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 16, 2012)

i wanna snort a line of resin off that chernobyl. shit looks so raw make me wanna snort two!


----------



## BirdDawg (Aug 16, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What's the promo code for TSD? Ordering now


I think it's "August heat"


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah GU they all look great but that chernobyl is crazy looking with trichs, nice camera as well awesome pics!


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah GU they all look great but that chernobyl is crazy looking with trichs, nice camera as well awesome pics!



Thanks man! I wish I could send some to you and your veteran buddies to show my appreciation for serving your country, and protecting my freedom.

*THANKS JENKS!*


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 16, 2012)

shit GU just knowing people like you can grow medicine like that is enough for me! gives me hope for the cause!

besides I have more than I can deal with at the time appreciate the thought though and thanks man!

anyone try running the freebie el alquimista by Samsara seeds (northern lights x AK47)? sounds yummy and strong!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 16, 2012)

i'm so fucking pissed right now that if i saw a USPS truck i'd run the mother fucker off the road...$300 worth of glass left Illinois on the 8th...no more updates since then...just got off the phone with 4 different post offices and 2 distribution centers and they don't have anymore information for me than what's on their joke of a website. they say the only thing i can do is file a claim with the sender and then the sender has to file a claim (which i don't see grass city wasting their time with) and then USPS will start looking for the package. they lost the fucking thing, why the fuck do i have to do all this running around bullshit. mail carriers in this country are ridiculous. now, i'm sure if they do find the package, it will be somewhere hidden in a dark corner all smashed to fuck...and i'll be out $300.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

cmt its bound to be insured. might take a while but u'll prolly get compensation
or dispute the charges with your creditcard co.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 16, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> cmt its bound to be insured. might take a while but u'll prolly get compensation
> or dispute the charges with your creditcard co.


it went out registered mail so it better be insured...funny too, i went with registered cuz i thought it would have been safer that way.

part of the package was a gift for someone, which i need by this Saturday...that's basically the major thing here...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sorry bro just cant post in open non secure forums


i was just being cynical, for comedies sake, no worries


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> How do you make your fems helraizer30, CS Sts or Ga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sts method.......


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Here in about 4months you could test my dumptruck fems
> super heavy yielder! And rock solid stability!





MonsterDrank said:


> i used to test for subby and jay roller.
> 
> i stopped cuz i am not a man of commitment and i always felt like i had to post, had to give certain plants more attention than others. drove me nuts, lol.


You know I'd always test for you HR. Maybe by then I'll have some Aliendawg Diesel or some Purple OG for you to check out. 

I would love to test for either, as I think they are both top notch dudes. I pretty much am a good spokesperson for the strains I've run that have done well for me, and a outstanding proponent against the ones that have done shitty for me, lol. I've been talking good about Jay and Sub for a long time now as Ive had great success from their stuff that I've run, and look forward to running their stuff in the future. The only problem I have is that I have a pretty good rotation going and couldn't get into something that was going to go for 10-12 weeks. 8-11 is the max in my area. Though I wouldn't mind taking a seed or 2 the distance, running a large batch of something that flowers forever wouldnt' work out for me.


----------



## Big N' Tasty (Aug 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Up to 5different phenos of the firestarter and ever one is outstanding! Hats off to shad for this one.
> 
> Also if theres anybody in here that hasnt ran or is on the fence about blazing blue dont be
> its a gem! And a must have


What does the blazing blues smell like? Which seems to dominate the cross more, casey jones or livers? 
Thanks
Back to lurking now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> You know I'd always test for you HR. Maybe by then I'll have some Aliendawg Diesel or some Purple OG for you to check out.
> 
> I would love to test for either, as I think they are both top notch dudes. I pretty much am a good spokesperson for the strains I've run that have done well for me, and a outstanding proponent against the ones that have done shitty for me, lol. I've been talking good about Jay and Sub for a long time now as Ive had great success from their stuff that I've run, and look forward to running their stuff in the future. The only problem I have is that I have a pretty good rotation going and couldn't get into something that was going to go for 10-12 weeks. 8-11 is the max in my area. Though I wouldn't mind taking a seed or 2 the distance, running a large batch of something that flowers forever wouldnt' work out for me.


Man grow those bubba x tahoes already!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 16, 2012)

well i did some searching online...and i found at least 2 dozen threads and yahoo answers that were complaining about the Elk Grove Village, Illinois USPS sorting facility...it appears that they are quite sloppy there and shit gets sent to the wrong part of the country very often...i hope my package shows up somewhere soon.

also...my attitude package should have been here yesterday, today at the absolute latest. USPS used to be great, they have been getting real shitty lately..


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

They are underfunded and over worked in a faulty system. $5.2 Billion loss in just this last quarter alone.

No one should be able to think that a piece of mail can be picked up (by a HUMAN) from your doorstep and be delivered around the county in a few days time and cost under 50¢...hahaha what a joke.

I wonder what UPS charges for the exact same thing.

Not saying you did anything wrong cmt, I'm just hipster bitching about the system.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 16, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> well i did some searching online...and i found at least 2 dozen threads and yahoo answers that were complaining about the Elk Grove Village, Illinois USPS sorting facility...it appears that they are quite sloppy there and shit gets sent to the wrong part of the country very often...i hope my package shows up somewhere soon.
> 
> also...my attitude package should have been here yesterday, today at the absolute latest. USPS used to be great, they have been getting real shitty lately..


i don't know if you did the secure order through the tude or if you have and iphone. if you have an iphone you can download a free usps app and add you tracking number to it and it will save it till you delete it and it works way better than the usps site tracking. I knew i was getting the plushberry yesterday and I know I am getting the hazeman seeds white grapes and hippie headband tomorrow plus the freebies, I feel your pain I made an order with allin1e for a 2 inch quartz pipe and a stainless still poker 14 days ago and it is coming from chicago and they wont answer my emails or my messages from the phone, total bullshit and shitty customer service. but smocan who is taking over allin1e has awesome customer service and through in free shit just for the hell of it!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 16, 2012)

Most of the post office problems are thier own.
Just look at all the free priority boxes and tape they give away when it costs them to produce such items.
And then the stupid routing system they use is like for retards.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 16, 2012)

guwall said:


> They are underfunded and over worked in a faulty system. $5.2 Billion loss in just this last quarter alone.
> 
> No one should be able to think that a piece of mail can be picked up (by a HUMAN) from your doorstep and be delivered around the county in a few days time and cost under 50¢...hahaha what a joke.
> 
> I wonder what UPS charges for the exact same thing.


I got my BLZ order from the tude in 9 days and one of those days was a sunday but that is the luck of the draw sometimes you get lucky sometimes you dont. I had a tude order make it to LA and all it had to do was make it to SF and it disappeared but the tude sent a knew order out which I got 13 days later!

cmt1984: really sucks about your water pipes especially since one is a gift, that sucks the big one!

Does anyone know of a good place to order a water pipe without having to pay $300 and up? I really want a nice one and am not a fan of the clear ones i like color and the hand blown glass!


----------



## guwall (Aug 16, 2012)

yea like a place with old school jarome bakers


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok forget the price what is a good place to online to get a nice water pipe?

check this out 12 inch, my bad 14 incher (thats what she said) which is small but nice looking only $30 but you might get what you pay for:

View attachment 2297381

fuck I ordered it, was $119 and on sale for $49.99 double helix hand blown so it should be good, always wanted a good water pipe, never have had one!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 16, 2012)

guwall said:


> They are underfunded and over worked in a faulty system. $5.2 Billion loss in just this last quarter alone.
> 
> No one should be able to think that a piece of mail can be picked up (by a HUMAN) from your doorstep and be delivered around the county in a few days time and cost under 50¢...hahaha what a joke.
> 
> ...


yeah it sucks for sure, but ain't got a choice but to use them.




mdjenks said:


> i don't know if you did the secure order through the tude or if you have and iphone. if you have an iphone you can download a free usps app and add you tracking number to it and it will save it till you delete it and it works way better than the usps site tracking. I knew i was getting the plushberry yesterday and I know I am getting the hazeman seeds white grapes and hippie headband tomorrow plus the freebies, I feel your pain I made an order with allin1e for a 2 inch quartz pipe and a stainless still poker 14 days ago and it is coming from chicago and they wont answer my emails or my messages from the phone, total bullshit and shitty customer service. but smocan who is taking over allin1e has awesome customer service and through in free shit just for the hell of it!


i use an app called Parcels for tracking, it works nicely. 

haha, my package came through Chicago too.

my tude packages always come through New York, it has always taken 2 days to get here from NY...but not this time for some reason. i think someone is on to me and they are jacking my packages lol.




Mindmelted said:


> Most of the post office problems are thier own.
> Just look at all the free priority boxes and tape they give away when it costs them to produce such items.
> And then the stupid routing system they use is like for retards.


yeah for sure dude, they are lazy...look at those videos of those fuckers just throwing packages around cuz they don't want to walk 2 steps to set it down.

funny you mention the boxes and tape...a buddy of mine went and got a bunch of their free boxes when he moved, didn't use em for shipping. i wonder if other people do that too..




mdjenks said:


> I got my BLZ order from the tude in 9 days and one of those days was a sunday but that is the luck of the draw sometimes you get lucky sometimes you dont. I had a tude order make it to LA and all it had to do was make it to SF and it disappeared but the tude sent a knew order out which I got 13 days later!
> 
> cmt1984: really sucks about your water pipes especially since one is a gift, that sucks the big one!
> 
> Does anyone know of a good place to order a water pipe without having to pay $300 and up? I really want a nice one and am not a fan of the clear ones i like color and the hand blown glass!





mdjenks said:


> Ok forget the price what is a good place to online to get a nice water pipe?


thanks, but i'll get to the bottom of this. i have no problem calling people 2-5 times a day asking, "where the fuck is my shit!?" lol they'll get sick of me soon enough and hunt that dam thing down.

well, i've always heard good things about grass city (where my lost package is from)...but i'll let ya know about them in a couple days after i see if they respond to my emails or not.

i'm giving them til the end of next week, then i'm filing a claim with my CC company and getting my dam money back 


anyway...on a happier note...i did receive the camera lenses i rented from borrowlenses.com today....gonna play with the macro's tonight a little bit...we'll see if i can get some good shots posted for ya'll.


----------



## smang (Aug 16, 2012)

CMT, told ya borrowlenses.com was legit!
Want to see them shots.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2012)

*Esoterica Kush - *Pre98 Bubba Kush x Sin City Kush from Alphakronik Genes.. Coming Soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 16, 2012)

Big N' Tasty said:


> What does the blazing blues smell like? Which seems to dominate the cross more, casey jones or livers?
> Thanks
> Back to lurking now


The pheno i have is more casey than livers but to be truthfull i have never smelled livers before.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 16, 2012)

been pretty quiet up in here anybody out there?


----------



## smang (Aug 17, 2012)

Me lurking as always.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yah im here


----------



## hovering (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

With all the drama and the new cencorship of the thread people were bound to move on


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 17, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Man grow those bubba x tahoes already!


I know! I'm sorry brother. They are actually on deck. Gonna get some going when I get another gap! I had some issues with seeds and wanted to iron out my issues before growing some of my favorite stuff I've been holding on to.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> With all the drama and the new cencorship of the thread people were bound to move on


ya its unfortunate, we had a good core of people around here, with a plethora of useful things to say. In the last post I made, I got a notice that I had said something that had been flagged and had to do a letter typing test, as if I were a bot. Is this in regards to what was talked about earlier, or was this just something random.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> ya its unfortunate, we had a good core of people around here, with a plethora of useful things to say. In the last post I made, I got a notice that I had said something that had been flagged and had to do a letter typing test, as if I were a bot. Is this in regards to what was talked about earlier, or was this just something random.


Its random its hit me twice in the last 30 min


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 17, 2012)

Where did u get bubba tahoe?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 17, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Where did u get bubba tahoe?


do some readin brother.. few pages back


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 17, 2012)

ok...didnt get to the pictures last night, i passed out unexspectedly while watching tv.

i got a response from grass city...they want me to wait 8 fuckin weeks before they'll do anything, no help what so ever. wont be using them again.


----------



## guwall (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn cmt, I'll show you how to make a pipe with a can of soda to hold you off.


----------



## althor (Aug 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its random its hit me twice in the last 30 min



Yep, its hit me several times in the last 14 hours.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 17, 2012)

whats up everybody? I need to get something really exotic, potent, everything. But something i can actually get the seeds of. Anybody have any suggestions? Im getting black widow with my next order but want to order something else as well.


----------



## guwall (Aug 17, 2012)

these all look pretty "Exotic" https://www.theseeddepot.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=173


----------



## guwall (Aug 17, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> whats up everybody? I need to get something really exotic, potent, everything. But something i can actually get the seeds of. Anybody have any suggestions? Im getting black widow with my next order but want to order something else as well.


Get more specific please and I'm sure the bean heads will help you out. tastes, smells, growth pattern, flowering length, sativa, india, hybrid, elite, stable, herm prone,....gimmie somthing


Everyone wants potent herb but my grandmother...she likes that reggie


----------



## guwall (Aug 17, 2012)

Burnin that critical sensi star&#8482;









ole shaky camera hands


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> Get more specific please and I'm sure the bean heads will help you out. tastes, smells, growth pattern, flowering length, sativa, india, hybrid, elite, stable, herm prone,....gimmie somthing
> 
> 
> Everyone wants potent herb but my grandmother...she likes that reggie


Hmmm everything included in that list besides sativas that are longer than 10 weeks...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> these all look pretty "Exotic" https://www.theseeddepot.com/Products.aspx?SubCategoryId=173


Damn dude, those seeds look sick. I like the Fire black alien or whatever.


----------



## guwall (Aug 17, 2012)

I only gave ya that list becaus it was "exotic genetix"


But seriously, what are you looking for?

You want a short flowing time, with crazy flavor?
I have only grown 1 truly short flowing time strain and is was Delicious seeds - critical sensi star. I cut mine at 6.5 wks


I'm sure others have experiece with their favorite *fast *& *tastey *&#8203;plants.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 17, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> do some readin brother.. few pages back


such a unnecessary comment man all u do here checked past pages and did before , I am only wonder so I can check it up dont need any "lmgtfy" shit just pure spamm makes searching for the infos even harder...


and now on to some contribution has anyone heard of Freedom35 by Dr.Greenthumb will drop september and said to flower in 35-45 days with no strech and if its from greenthumb it cant be schwag..sadly I do not have any CC and its hard to find money orders in europe but seems great if the smoke is good too as its basically at the speed of auto but its not an auto..


----------



## typoerror (Aug 17, 2012)

anyone know the story on calyx bros? that lemon fizz looks amazing!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> I only gave ya that list becaus it was "exotic genetix"
> 
> 
> But seriously, what are you looking for?
> ...


Fast and yield are not number 1 priority although i do like that trait. This will mostly be head stash smoke. Aynthing 10 weeks or under is fine with me. yea i want something that has crazy flavor, trichome production, and crazy potency. I love both indica and sativas so have no preference there.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Fast and yield are not number 1 priority although i do like that trait. This will mostly be head stash smoke. Aynthing 10 weeks or under is fine with me. yea i want something that has crazy flavor, trichome production, and crazy potency. I love both indica and sativas so have no preference there.


Try some C99 or a hybrid with it in it. Hex by seedism would be a good one. Or the C99 from Female Seeds


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 17, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Try some C99 or a hybrid with it in it. Hex by seedism would be a good one. Or the C99 from Female Seeds


thanks, ill look into that


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew: you could always check out TGA Subcool on the tude he uses c99 a lot in his strains!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 17, 2012)

im growing querkle right now. that is (cindy99 x Romulan) x Urkle.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 17, 2012)

Crazy flavor, trichome production, and crazy potency, and it finishes fast.... Chernobyl


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

typoerror said:


> anyone know the story on calyx bros? that lemon fizz looks amazing!


Calyx has solid genetics are fire to boot! Plus lemon fizz is a monster yielder


----------



## xyz101 (Aug 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Calyx has solid genetics are fire to boot! Plus lemon fizz is a monster yielder


Yea I havent seen too much grow reports but from what I have seen and heard good things. No reports of herms or nanners so that's a start!

mosca negra on sale at [email protected] only 40$thinking about killer queen or fire fly


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey when you order from tsd is there a track and trace option?


----------



## D3monic (Aug 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey when you order from tsd is there a track and trace option?


And while we are on the tracking subject.. does Attitude actually ever update theirs?.. Must be rowing the damn things across the ocean. Been "Dispatched" for 5 days now... I know they usually take around 10 days but I assumed that was customs. Not the janitor filling his pockets with seeds and swimming them across.


----------



## althor (Aug 17, 2012)

D3monic said:


> And while we are on the tracking subject.. does Attitude actually ever update theirs?.. Must be rowing the damn things across the ocean. Been "Dispatched" for 5 days now... I know they usually take around 10 days but I assumed that was customs. Not the janitor filling his pockets with seeds and swimming them across.


It wouldnt be Attitude updating it, it would be the current postal service. Somewhere between royal shipping and usps.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Crazy flavor, trichome production, and crazy potency, and it finishes fast.... Chernobyl


My buddy has been running the chernobyl, vortex, hex, skunkxxx and just put them into flower and took cutting off them and the chernobyl cuttings was the first to show laces and is tearing it up in the grow cab and the hex is aggressive as well, was put in the cab 10 days after the chernobyl and has caught up but it is the only one he didn't take cuttings from since he was putting them into flower. Gu's pics of the chernobyl are crazy sick!

The all new digger pipe aka one hitter (2inches):


----------



## D3monic (Aug 17, 2012)

althor said:


> It wouldnt be Attitude updating it, it would be the current postal service. Somewhere between royal shipping and usps.


oh ok, I didn't know since the only way to access the tracking is through Attitudes account page.....NVM now that I know who the shipping company is I looked up the tracking number on their site. 

Your item, posted on 15/08/12 with reference ***** has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

D3monic, download the usps app it is free and you enter your tracking number and it is more accurate than the usps site tracking and the tracking number stays in the app till you delete, i think it works awesome!

 I deleted the tracking number. The apps main page: 

The actual page you enter in the tracking # and it saves it (once again I deleted tracking numbers):



No problem dude I try and help out anyway i can and i like it when others do the same!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 17, 2012)

D3monic said:


> oh ok, I didn't know since the only way to access the tracking is through Attitudes account page.....NVM now that I know who the shipping company is I looked up the tracking number on their site.
> 
> Your item, posted on 15/08/12 with reference ***** has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.




It's also in an email they send out. I believe there's a link to it in there.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 17, 2012)

Got my copy of TLO by REV in the mail today.


----------



## guwall (Aug 17, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Got my copy of TLO by REV in the mail today.


just got mine on amazon, should be here on monday


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> just got mine on amazon, should be here on monday



Haha just answered you at the other place. Glad you were able to figure it out. I've just thumbed through it. It seems like a good one.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sour Amnesia - ecsd dom, all the buds got a nice light shade of purple


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Cali Yo - mixed pheno


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sour Amnesia - mixed pheno


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Chocolope - cannalope haze dom pheno...fucked it up a lil, let her dry out too much..but smell is really sweet


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 17, 2012)

Lookin good HM... That Cali Yo is Lookin real Nice... How she smell?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sour Amnesia - mixed pheno, this reeks of grapefruit


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Lookin good HM... That Cali Yo is Lookin real Nice... How she smell?


that one is slightly more on the cali o side. smells very orangy with a lil hint of the yo mama which smells like apples and caramel


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sour Amesia - mixed pheno


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sour Amnesia - amnesia dom pheno...this one is a great yielder and amazing smell


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 17, 2012)

MNS forum an auction are gone.
Prolly forever......


----------



## xyz101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Higher that sour amnesia looks awesome especially the purple and amnesia phenos who's are they? What kind of smells are you getting?


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 17, 2012)

HOLY SHIT SON! My keeper plushberry is unreal! Just wait till I get pics up! Cant believe this was found in a five pack and ZERO herms! Im a Happy camper.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

xyz101 said:


> Higher that sour amnesia looks awesome especially the purple and amnesia phenos who's are they? What kind of smells are you getting?


from Hortilab
the purple one is almost pure sour diesel
the others are a mix of sour diesel and amnesia, hard to describe that smell but it's an amazing sweet smooth smell, glad it's not like haze
then the last one i posted smells very amnesia dom

tomorrow i'm cutting my last 4 Temple's. those are some lil monsters!!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see the temples. Great Work Higher.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks bro...

i'm now tasting the first temple that was cut at 9 weeks 2 days...was totally different to the rest, very solid nugs

has a very smooth vanilla like taste...and the high is def uplifting, and i'm only half way thru this spliff 


EDIT
===

this shit is great, a soaring but clear sativa high...think i'll do some more trimming!!!
whoever has this is gonna love it


----------



## smang (Aug 17, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> MNS forum an auction are gone.
> Prolly forever......


Whys this due to Neville?


----------



## typoerror (Aug 17, 2012)

just pulled the trigger on lemon fizz! hm, your sour amnesia photos almost made me reconsider.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried telling people they were sleeping on those temples. Wish I woulda had the loot to score some


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yah i missed out to


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 17, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> such a unnecessary comment man all u do here checked past pages and did before , I am only wonder so I can check it up dont need any "lmgtfy" shit just pure spamm makes searching for the infos even harder...
> 
> 
> and now on to some contribution has anyone heard of Freedom35 by Dr.Greenthumb will drop september and said to flower in 35-45 days with no strech and if its from greenthumb it cant be schwag..sadly I do not have any CC and its hard to find money orders in europe but seems great if the smoke is good too as its basically at the speed of auto but its not an auto..


Dude your not gonna get any shoulders to cry on this thread...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats foresure, my shoulders wet enough!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats foresure, my shoulders wet enough!


Lolololololololol funny kunt hell!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 17, 2012)

new breeder added at that place

Super Strains...was formerly Hy-Pro Seeds

i already have my pack of the Amnesia in the vault


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 17, 2012)

funny how the word Seed is now a link


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

got me a 400w pro grow LED, supposedly it works like a champ. nice price as well compared to some fly by night sites which are in the thousands!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> HOLY SHIT SON! My keeper plushberry is unreal! Just wait till I get pics up! Cant believe this was found in a five pack and ZERO herms! Im a Happy camper.


that is exactly what i got a five pack, um I mean a ten pack. but I have 3 gogi og's im thinking about crackin

higher medz: good shots of your grows looks good man!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 17, 2012)

Jenks, just curious, why do you grow with LED?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Jenks, just curious, why do you grow with LED?


Im thinking the same thing, its why his gear grows so slow lol


----------



## smang (Aug 17, 2012)

IDK but i've had some pretty good experiences with LED's anyone else?
Dunno why Jenk's stuff grows slow with it though


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 17, 2012)

Whoa damn dude, just looked up the price on that fucker.

You could get multiple 400w or 600w with hoods and bulbs for that. Almost 2 1000w.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 17, 2012)

The LED I have now has no name serial number wattage etc, but i did research on the pro grow 400 and saw some pretty impressive pics plus I want to leave as little of a foot print as I can on this planet with electricity. call me hippy i guess. The price isn't really that bad for what 400w LED especially this one! and i will make up in cost in the long run!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 18, 2012)

Just saying for only a little bit more electricity you'd have a way better experience growing, even it's just a 400w HPS.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 18, 2012)

i agree

i grew with 4 LED Supernova's for about a year
slower veg and flower growth, weaker plants, less production, less trichrome production

can kick myself now for buying them...i use them only in my veg room now, mainly for my mother plants so they don't grow too fast
but anything i grow under the led is always a more lush green


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 18, 2012)

I miss this thread already...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I miss this thread already...


Rofl.......


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

So it looks like my sannies order showed up  lots of goodies there!


Back to a previous post, is there a way to track tsd orders?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So it looks like my sannies order showed up  lots of goodies there!
> 
> 
> Back to a previous post, is there a way to track tsd orders?


Yeh there is man pm JB he'll give u one.. Seed depot 2.0 will have automatic tracking its 2-3 weeks out they say..


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 18, 2012)

oh yeh hell jb will be asleep now he's usually up soon!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool i pm him


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Cool i pm him


Yep cool as!


----------



## Flares (Aug 18, 2012)

To all... I dont recommend Pyramid Seeds as I have now had 5 different seeds from them and only 1 germmed. I will not buy seeds from them again.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 18, 2012)

Pyramid Osiris wask ok ,nothin Special for me.

Seed fairy came.. 

Thc seeds Dark star x Nl1 fems 
Darkstar x royal kush g13labz. fems
Royal kush x blackrose fems
Mystery sativa x Nl1. Fems 

StankApe- pepe lepew x gorilla grape regs

Whoot

Now to get my letters addressed an sent.....


----------



## Maine Brookies (Aug 18, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> MNS forum an auction are gone.
> Prolly forever......


Say what????


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

Wanting to order some more seeds... Any good suggestions for the TV grow in my siggy? Me likes a good High vs couchlock. Either attitude or if you got a better bank suggestion.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 18, 2012)

[youtube]eznDse0TTuI&feature=related[/youtube]

little faith in humanity?
magic beans & the safe addy , the new antidepressant.

little latin hot chick on my stick keeps it all in the proper perspective.
city living has its advantages... so ...many ...boyshort wearing & ball gag'd ...advantages.

well not even a few days & nothing to read? 
~gu show me some nugz 

& lets be honest when some of y'all is laughing at me... your packages are getting lost, credit cards are getting key stroke jacked, & more.

LOL.
& deserved.
& reaping what you sow?
still a few fine farmers i know.

& they blessed gudkarma with some fat gear.

& unlike some fuckfaces , these dudes didnt even make me pay shipping. 

so BIG UPS !!! for ::: motarebel, bodhi, cali connex, hazeman, raskal

little faith in humanity i tell you.
some kind ones left.
just a few.

[youtube]XREnvJRkif0&feature=related[/youtube]
"i make the money , i roll the nickles, man"


----------



## guwall (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't miss out on Blue Heron at the bidding place. I had to get mine before I could tell ya about it,lol


Form Generated Strain Description HereForm Generated Strain Description Here_Blue Heron_​*Brand:*_Dynasty Seeds_​*Landrace,F1,F2, Selfed,Polyhybrid etc*

_Stabilized Polyhybrid_
*Lineage:*_Blue Magoo x Blue Magoo/Huckleberry 2011_​*Parental Information*_*Mom-* The Blue Magoo is an elite clone from Oregon that's been around since the 90s.. Her lineage is Blueberry x MajorLeagueBud(williams wonder f2)... Berry, Roses and smells of incense permeate the area when this beauty is around..

*Dad-*The father that was selected for this strain is a Blue Magoo/Huckleberry 2011, which is similar to the male of the Mt.Hood Huckleberry but more refined... Although the is Huckleberry dominant by appearance, His recessive traits lean heavily toward the Blue Magoo which has made the Blue Heron an instant keeper in our medical community._​*Indica/Sativa %*_Indica Dominant_​*Feminized Seeds?*_No_​*Indoor / Outdoor*

_Indoor_
*Bloom Length:*_8-9weeks_​*# of Phenotypes?*_3_​*Describe each phenotype expression:*_All phenos will have resemblance to the Blue Magoo, with some plants being more standout than others. All plats I've come across have good potency, smell , appearance and stability... By Far, this is the closest I've come to making the BLue Magoo in seed form thus far.

Pheno#1-(25%)- THis one has the most stretch to her, but reminds me very much like the mother in all other facets (dark in color, blueberry/huckleberry/rose/lemony smells).. 

Pheno #2-(50%) Green with purple hues, stocky and most berry smelling out of the gene pool. 

Pheno#3-(25%)- similar to #1, but shorter and even darker purple.. All other traits are almost identical to pheno#1.._​*Stretch:*_.5-1_​*Resin Profile:*_Copious Resin_​*Odour Score:*_8_​*Odour Description:*_blueberry, rose, lemon/citrus_​*Flavour Score:*_8_​*Flavour Description:*_blueberry, citrus with light floral after tones_​*Potency Score:*_8_​*High Type:*_well rounded mind/body






_​


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 18, 2012)

looks like some fire


plus.. it's got Magoo in it


----------



## BirdDawg (Aug 18, 2012)

Crom had a re list... Area 91 sold out but still some alien reunion


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

Sketch you're the first person I thought of when I saw that Blue Heron.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

Where's the blue heron available at?


----------



## guwall (Aug 18, 2012)

suer bidzzzzzzz&#378;


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 18, 2012)

mail came today with surprise: 

 Both 12 packs.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

So I got all the little tots transplanted in Smartpots. Timewrecks are gonna be a little stretchy I can allready tell. Gonna give those bitches a nice haircut later. "Off with their heads!" haha. I also have a super stretchy old TGA Black Cherry x DJ Short Blueberry.. man I wish you guys could try that one. It's hella good. I hope I get a nice black cherry dominant female like I did last time. Twas the only plant I lost to PM last winter. Armed with a bottle of Eagle 20, that shit won't happen again tho.

 <--- Black Cherry is a Dannyboy pheno from what I call "old world TGA" Extremely Potent Stuff
If you've ever smelled cherry flavored cough syrup, it's kinda like that. Leaves a cherry lip smack taste after a puff. It is impressive to say the least. On the other hand if I am so lucky as to discover a nice male that has the cherry traits, easy to spot due to the color.. I may just F2 the bitch and give everyone I know the gift of Cherries this Christmas. It is the one strain that I am running that I would prefer breeding stock.

Black Cherry dominant Male dusting a Lemon Larry x Snowlotus, or a Qush would be kinda cool too. Hey a bat can dream?

The Skunk Master Flex Lemon Larry x Snowlotus should be bangin!! 
The Apollo 13 x Vortex [A13bx] will definitely be rockin. I miss that one so bad. 






A13BX [A13 x Vortex] is such a good strain. My plant mirrored the mom according to Subbie in the test threads. Other grows I've seen in the TGA by others thread indicate that she is very stable. Look for those tall stretchy phenos, cuz the keeper is a huge towering plant. 







I want the Timewreck and Qush insanely bad. 
 

I'm trying to allow a longer veg this run to produce some big ass buds. I don't do perpetual here yet. I run everything at once, one huge haul. 


I have a feeling for me this run, my first run since being single and all on my lonesome.. is going to be my biggest yet.. and it shall be epic!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 18, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Sketch you're the first person I thought of when I saw that Blue Heron.


Too bad I don't buy from them


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

Why not dude, I've bought dozens of orders from that place, cash in the mail, no tracking bullshit.. every single one came through. It's definitely a legit place. I trust em more than I trust any other vendor out there honestly.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

Too bad its not a buy it now... not going higher than 55.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

They had BIN's a couple hours ago. Maybe the BINs sold. I had to restrain myself from buying it. It is a super cool looking cross but if I wanted I could just have a buddy in Oregon send me a Blue Magoo cut. Not going there tho.

It's gonna make me hella proud to have my own stock of keepers I discover from huge seed runs without relying on the circulated elites. I wanna have my own 1st generation elites... way more exclusive, lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 18, 2012)

can anybody show me a grow journel of this blue heron ??


----------



## gonzo3732 (Aug 18, 2012)

Those blue herons will all be BINs I think.. the auctions where a mix up. So far the dynasty stuff ive sampled and grown has been better than the parents, P puts in some serious work to make lines that will be enjoyed for years. 

Hey monster dannyboy is a very popular cut around here, locals call it subs best work. Can't wait to see what hybrids you put together. "Elite" cuts come from somewhere, I say make them yourself!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 18, 2012)

Does sannies shop ship worldwide? Particularly Australia.
Real keen to get on a couple of strains there

Cheers


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 18, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Why not dude, I've bought dozens of orders from that place, cash in the mail, no tracking bullshit.. every single one came through. It's definitely a legit place. I trust em more than I trust any other vendor out there honestly.



good to know. I had to put a cap on spending on beans. Bodhi is pretty much the solo exception.. 

P.S. S.DaWg is HUGE!! lol the princess is getting some nice nice growth on her to btw  can't wait to clone and flower these!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> Does sannies shop ship worldwide? Particularly Australia.
> Real keen to get on a couple of strains there
> 
> Cheers


From what i have seen they do


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, just got the BIN on blue Heron... how do you guys normally process payment with them? Their payment option seems a bit goofy since the email you get when you win says to click message boards but thier other payment info says to send them cash or money order. Personally I would rather do PP or wiretransfer but hey.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

u get an invoice in your email, print it, stuff cash in the envelope (i always fold money and put in center of the folded piece of paper) along with invoice and send to seur bulk via postal mail. easy as it gets.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where you geting bin?


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> So it looks like my sannies order showed up  lots of goodies there!


We ordered on the same day and I'm still waiting on mine, damn.
Hopefully I'll get them on Monday.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

They had BINs at SeurBidz... may be all gone by now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> They had BINs at SeurBidz... may be all gone by now.


That sucks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> We ordered on the same day and I'm still waiting on mine, damn.
> Hopefully I'll get them on Monday.


Hope yours shows up!

I got x2 5packs of sour d x blueberry
with my order to


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 18, 2012)

Seekers of geneic wisdom is droping, one had lavander in it.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That sucks


Check back every 30 min cause there was no bin and then suddenly there was.


----------



## guwall (Aug 18, 2012)

So who also picked up the Blue Heron?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

guwall said:


> So who also picked up the Blue Heron?


Im hoping to..... But who knows


----------



## D3monic (Aug 18, 2012)

<--- this guy


----------



## guwall (Aug 18, 2012)

This is a cross of the Mom of Blue Heron.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2012)

guwall said:


> This is a cross of the Mom of Blue Heron.


Thats on my list to.......


----------



## guwall (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll pop em when they arrive..... I have been trying to get a good Blue Magoo cross for a hot minute. I was thinking Bodhi might do one.

I wish I had friends like MD.....


----------



## smang (Aug 18, 2012)

Got my Detroit diesel F5's in the mail today from Irie vibe, stoked!
after I pop these i'm going to go after Bodhi beans, anyother suggestions for my wildcard?
Can be anything!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 18, 2012)

Smang I'm really happy with my Surefire firestarters.


A friend told me about this today. just sharing the info

http://www.worldharvestgroup.com/


----------



## smang (Aug 18, 2012)

Heard a lot of good from the firestarters, I'm probably going to order a pack tomorrow.
Also that Mt hood Huckleberry has had my eye for a few weeks now. 

Anyone had any experiences with Vortex inlines?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 18, 2012)

Arctic Fallout going again... five plants this time around:

View attachment 2300001

My entire Op made it just fine after a week completely unattended.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Arctic Fallout going again... five plants this time around:My entire Op made it just fine after a week completely unattended.


The ones in the airpots musta been thirsty!


----------



## snodome (Aug 18, 2012)

finally found a flowering pic of hazeman's fugu kush


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 18, 2012)

That Fugu is a superstar I just know it.


----------



## guwall (Aug 18, 2012)

I couldn't let you have all the fun, KaB.

Purchased: Bio-Diesel - 303


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 18, 2012)

snodome said:


> finally found a flowering pic of hazeman's fugu kush


Just flipped mine a few days ago. Found 3 females out of the 6 beans that made it. Can't wait to see what I got. 

My Hazeman Cheese Bx1 and White Grapes showed up today too. With 2 packs of Hippie Headband.  I thought I was only getting one, but it was nice to see 2 in there. 

Got a Blue Dream Haze freebie I'm excited about with it also. The Industrial Plant looks really good also. I've had pretty good success with Dinafem seeds so I tend to throw a few into each seed grow. I did Moby Dicks and Blue Widow awhile back. I have an Original Amnesia going now and wanna run this Industrial Plant and maybe a White Widow in my next run. i gave my buddy the Super Silvers I had and they are doing well for him.


----------



## JCashman (Aug 18, 2012)

missed you pals, to hard to read this thread with nothing going on. but it looks like the heat/temp are going back to normal, and hoping to get everything set up and going again by the end of the month.

any awesome drops recently? or upcoming?

<3


----------



## wheezer (Aug 18, 2012)

guwall said:


> This is a cross of the Mom of Blue Heron.


Duuu huude....I got a pack of these GIVEN to me by a good friend I met on the net...so don't give up on humanity competely bro!!


----------



## wheezer (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to put these in some dirt eh?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 18, 2012)

JCashman said:


> missed you pals, to hard to read this thread with nothing going on. but it looks like the heat/temp are going back to normal, and hoping to get everything set up and going again by the end of the month.
> 
> any awesome drops recently? or upcoming?
> 
> <3


Good to see ya back dude
bodhi at the end of the month


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

Temple


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

Temple...i like this one the most


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 19, 2012)

I said fuck it and canceled my order on the LED light, I will continue with this one experiment on the LED light I have and when the heat dies down im back to using HID's for my other runs. problem is can't decide if I want to do different strains or all one kind. I was thinking all one kind so I don't have problems with nutes and other facters, once you get one strain dialed in its not so hard, since I'm using hydro.

maybe plushberry, blz bud, or one of hazeman's grape stomper crosses.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

yea bro, LED's are for closet growers....but i do suggest them for mother plants and cuttings

i'd run more than one strain...when i use my 24 pod aeroponic system i usually run about 4-5 diff strains, as long as flowering times are no more than a week apart


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea bro, LED's are for closet growers....but i do suggest them for mother plants and cuttings


I don't think or not sure if the yield will be as good with the LED i do have I mean It does better every day but seems slow maybe im just impatient, wait I know I am.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

imo yield is much better with HID...which led u using? many of them need suplimental lighting

i did side by side with the two for about a year


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey Scar how well u know this joe with those nev's grails??? Man what a cocksmoker gave me a bit of lip for asking if i could Western Union Cash to him!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 19, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Just flipped mine a few days ago. Found 3 females out of the 6 beans that made it. Can't wait to see what I got.
> 
> My Hazeman Cheese Bx1 and White Grapes showed up today too. With 2 packs of Hippie Headband.  I thought I was only getting one, but it was nice to see 2 in there.
> 
> Got a Blue Dream Haze freebie I'm excited about with it also. The Industrial Plant looks really good also. I've had pretty good success with Dinafem seeds so I tend to throw a few into each seed grow. I did Moby Dicks and Blue Widow awhile back. I have an Original Amnesia going now and wanna run this Industrial Plant and maybe a White Widow in my next run. i gave my buddy the Super Silvers I had and they are doing well for him.


lucky duck! lol wanted them HH myself


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 19, 2012)

I've got 2 dinafem WW just about to week 3. Nightbirdx


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is my diy led system I got the idea from someone's design couldn't help myself had to try it. 300 watts 8zip average.


The unit covers4x8.


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

That shit is so baddass...... damn spaceman


----------



## D3monic (Aug 19, 2012)

I am in the process of trying to get another LED light for cheap so I can rock around 500 watt LED in the TV grow. The haight solid state I have is nice but it just doesn't have the coverage.


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2012)

I am still waiting for them to get LEDs nailed down and prices drop. I do believe they are the technology of the future for growing, but I also believe they are still 5 or so years away from being dialed in.


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

Seed thread, lets not digress too much


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 19, 2012)

Aren't all aspects of growing out the seeds we collect discussed in this thread?


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

alot of people have just started to get banned.... I'm just sayin'...I like you people, wouldn't wanna see ya get thrown out for some stupid shit.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 19, 2012)

Really? This forum is fucked then.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 19, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Hey Scar how well u know this joe with those nev's grails??? Man what a cocksmoker gave me a bit of lip for asking if i could Western Union Cash to him!


Lol 
he's a ninja, who gets my utmost respect. Prolly just tired grouchy go easy.
Being Nevs guy is hard cause he works, an does packages an customer svc for free to help nev cause they been friends for decades.
I hope nev takes over an hooks him up for his work...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 19, 2012)

whos gotten banned? fuck i'll say whatever I want, when I want. seed discussion or not. word.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

i've already found a new home!

be easy to take a bunch with me... wtf... who else is samseedwell gonna impress with all that witty shit he be droppin?

who's gonna share my love of king diamond (& even the very weak queen diamond) ?

who gonna get a woody with me over hydroton? or ebb/flow? 

who's gonna be my new cut buddy?
opppps... got that.
im good.

and as others post less & less, the fuckfaces left can make another 'nettics for themselves posting macros of nickle sized nugz and pic of cuts they didnt source.

& it'll prove what & who & the type of people that keep a good thread entertaining & moving.

el penguino ...he can beat his dick too.
loosing clicks gonna fuck up your ad revenue stupid stoner.
was 1000000 & then you institute nazi like 'nettics rules... & them clicks be falling off like lice.

^ oh by the way... fuck you penguin for censoring my comments about that [email protected] phuzzy !

to the requests for "friends" i keep getting.... it aint personal !
my profile has been cleaned out for a reason.

cleaning out the mother tent too.

you dont need a thread to collect seeds.
got it all figured out now 

& everybody enjoy the fact ===> cool weather is on the way & lab temps be "purple making".

cant wait.

bodhi nl#5 x tok gonna be my new love.
feeling it.

& 3 gifted motarebel : "ronnie james dio" : down seed diving. 

[youtube]bkysjcs5vFU[/youtube]
^ RIP ...to the OG longhair metal god
[youtube]4_h4ESpTIhE[/youtube]


----------



## Drishti (Aug 19, 2012)

wanted to compare notes for cure. ive been losing aroma when i jar em up... and then smell starts to creep back begin 2nd week of cure. any words of wisdom on how to speed it up, or am I just being impatient?

maybe this'll get me banned, and i'll have to lurk elsewhere. please do. it'll save me bullshit filtering time.

thanks!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 19, 2012)

Some smell dank all the way through, some don't smell til it gets some cure.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

once i get past all the other things that make a plant bomb... if it smells great all through the chop & harvest & screen dry, that is way way way desirable to me.

a trait hard to come by.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow I can't tell you how fucking sweet this plant smells already, It has only been flowering outdoors for about 2 weeks now and look at the trich's!

Smoke report coming Oct...

-Bud


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

thanx for those nl#5 x tok dude! my fav of favs. even if i get a male the structure is so perfect i might have to hit some blue dream.

& im on a JTR mission. 
no lie. imma find a winner. 3 beans at a time.

thanx for all that cali con gear !!! other dude.
chem #4 just couldnt beat out the mystique of motrebel... this time 

& thanx other other dude for those riot fems.
swing kid looking really really good. hope she stays with vagina & imma be stoked.
for a bubba cross the veg is super fast ! tops well too.

cant wait to puff some spacedawg.
4 weeks and chop !

& veg+bloom = yes 
love it , bought more, works great but def needs a little extra cal/mg for those sensitive strains. little p.silicate early too.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 19, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Some smell dank all the way through, some don't smell til it gets some cure.


no doubt. i've had some smell like literal shit then tropical citrus two weeks out in jars. i'm more referring to the loss of dank the first week in jars. 
something iv'e been taking note of, and wondered if anyone had the same going on, how to get faster cure times etc.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 19, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Wow I can't tell you how fucking sweet this plant smells already, It has only been flowering outdoors for about 2 weeks now and look at the trich's!
> 
> Smoke report coming Oct...
> 
> -Bud



looking good how many tops?and how long did u veg?


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 19, 2012)

Gud tell me a bedtime story about Moto.
Once upon a Time Motos Choc thia grew to the sky. 
I am gonna get me some moto gear even though he never gets luv in here.

Theres no bannings, just bullscat spread with a big rake and who wants to be treated like a school kid or worse yet, someone at the mercy of the bureucrats.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 19, 2012)

Mns auction will be back, but the forum may be gone or read only for strain info.

Shanti banned me from mns forum for helpmg sell unauthorized MNS seed by mentioning CC had the first public drop of Nevs new stuff, as we always mentioned interesting drops here. If shanti never paid nev for his mother plants (that make up most of the MNS strains) than he's the bitch selling unathorized seeds.
I don't believe MNS never turned a proffit an just couldn't pay the royalties..


Love this quote.......


> Shanti was very adroit, he was given Nevils parental and seed stock, which comprises 90% of the Mr Nice seedlist, in exchange Nevil was to receive a cut of sales, then according to Arjan, Shanti used Howard's old networks to ship large amounts of ganja across Europe - anyone who has seen photos of those warehouse grows Shanti and Howard were doing, will realize that if those were seed plants, they would have produced enough seeds to put every other seed bank out of commission for the next twenty years.
> 
> So Nevil returns naturally wanting to know what happened to his slice of the pie only to learn that 'Mr Nice hasn't made a profit yet.' OK so what about organizing cuts of my parent plants? Silence.... Well OK what are all these stories you've been attributing to me thru the mouthpiece JessE, like Nevil collecting the Haze in the US in 1969??
> 
> ...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

humid packs absolutely cut one full week off my cure time.
i was using 60% but i prefer to use the 50% for a little dryer nug.

worth every penny those humid packs imo.

and humid packs are not dessicant.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 19, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> looking good how many tops?and how long did u veg?


Just cus you asked I wen't out and tried to count, theres about 60-70 tops. These beans were thrown in rapid rooters on 2/13/12 so thats how long they've vegged for.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/504132-budologists-2012-outdoor-grow-tga-7.html

the last pic on that page is the beans when i got em


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

these motarebels were a gift.
i've not seen any ronnie james dio complete grows though i looked.
always wanted to try some of his strains & now have an opportunity cause of a cool other other other dude.

just cracking a small amount in line with my "manbat theory" of seed cracking ...which involves maximization to my third eye's pleasure center.

why crack 10 of the same? this aint no test grow over here. 

if you want some mota... you can get some mota.
paying forward is the style of a total douche like me. lol. stinky, sloppy, wet douche too. 
are the nazi's listening? did they make a mr. c(ock smoker) add on for canna forums?

whoever said they got a seedbank review subforum made me laugh! 

can i talk about only AN nutes?
can i talk only about missionary style sex?
should i take my cuts with gel when i like powder?

wtf? dont polar bears eat peguins?

anyway i still got friends here so im not out out out forever... but the vibe aint the same.
hold yourselves accountable. 

cause virtual people have weed feelings too. sniffle. sniffle 

the old hippie with 420 attached to his nombre told me where to go.
everything else facilitated by my own actions & intereactions vs. a bunch of y'all doing the same.

wiser than ever before. tell you what.
i know integrity cause my leaking ass tells me so.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> humid packs absolutely cut one full week off my cure time.
> i was using 60% but i prefer to use the 50% for a little dryer nug.
> 
> worth every penny those humid packs imo.
> ...


checked out boveda which has an ro membrane but only see it as low as 65%
do you throw em in your dry closet, or are there small enough ones to jar?

thanks again, +rep great info


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

humidipack link from google shop : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbm=shop&q=humidpack&oq=humidpack&gs_l=products-cc.3...7256.8640.0.9060.9.6.0.3.0.0.74.401.6.6.0...0.0...1ac.T6SQQY94tDA#hl=en&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=jh0xUPqBLMeM0QG854GADA&ved=0CDIQBSgA&q=humidipak&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=c28204af5fcba01e&biw=1280&bih=687

yes. i dry in plastic tubs & plastic (QP) bags.

screen till crispy. 

then in a tub with a humidipack... or several. depends.

jars too. mos def.
best thing i was turned onto for keeping herb just right.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 19, 2012)

ouch thats a fucking lot how often did u top and were can i follow this grow?


----------



## Drishti (Aug 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> humidipack link from google shop : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbm=shop&q=humidpack&oq=humidpack&gs_l=products-cc.3...7256.8640.0.9060.9.6.0.3.0.0.74.401.6.6.0...0.0...1ac.T6SQQY94tDA#hl=en&tbm=shop&sa=X&ei=jh0xUPqBLMeM0QG854GADA&ved=0CDIQBSgA&q=humidipak&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=c28204af5fcba01e&biw=1280&bih=687
> 
> yes. i dry in plastic tubs & plastic (QP) bags.
> 
> ...


you the man now dog. seriously thanks for that.


trimmin mosca's sweet tooth

smells like apple sour ropes and lime candy...drooool


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

i dont know why but those nugz make me want a fried fish sandwhich... some hot sauce with that too.

nice.

& finish with the apple lime candy smoke.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

SSH dom...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

think i lost the pics of the last 2 temples so will post the nug shots of those instead


----------



## Drishti (Aug 19, 2012)

Temple 6 looking like a fatty! Im really feelin your door knob tie up.

Mosca really did a great job on the Sweet Tooth, has my nose doin bumps of funk from the jar *sniff sniff*
must do a write up/smoke report on an undecided forum. depot?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Temple 6 looking like a fatty! Im really feelin your door knob tie up.
> 
> Mosca really did a great job on the Sweet Tooth, has my nose doin bumps of funk from the jar *sniff sniff*
> must do a write up/smoke report on an undecided forum. depot?



haha, i just tied em there to take the pics....tops too heavy!!!

yea the tops of the Temple 6 are huge, and solid

i do suggest lolli-popping this strain alot bcuz the bottoms dont really produce


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 19, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Temple 6 looking like a fatty! Im really feelin your door knob tie up.
> 
> Mosca really did a great job on the Sweet Tooth, has my nose doin bumps of funk from the jar *sniff sniff*
> must do a write up/smoke report on an undecided forum. depot?


are those Sweet Tooth the freebies from a while back when Mosca had the promo?


----------



## Drishti (Aug 19, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> are those Sweet Tooth the freebies from a while back when Mosca had the promo?


yezzir 
grapefruit fly(grapefruit x c99) x old time moonshine


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 19, 2012)

guwall said:


> That shit is so baddass...... damn spaceman


Thanks bro. that bud is the DrGT G by the way. pulled12.5 that haul. but doesn't count cause it was shit.

Missed the blue herion. my fault could not watch it. with 10 min left it was at $80 and so.I threw up $125 got.out.bid at $135. Oh well Ill grab one of the others hopfuly.


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn T~P, I got the BIN for $50


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

What if I told you they might be dropping at cannazon in a week?


----------



## D3monic (Aug 19, 2012)

Holy cow... I got lucky on tht then. Was bidding then another BIN showed up for $50. Too bad esnipe don't work for seed sites


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

..........<----me after I found out they'd be on the zon


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2012)

Regs-

Ace Seeds- Ace Mix

Alien Genetics- Alien Grapevine
Lemon Alien Dawg

Alphakronik Genes- Jackpot Royale
Snowdawg 2
Super Bomb
White Diamonds

Angus- (Bubba Kush X Pakistani Sativa) F2 <Bodhi>
Burmese F2
Burmese Bubblegum
Burmese Miracle Weed
Tangerine Dream ( Burmese X Pinequeen v2)

Balcanna Broddaz- Mauritius Sativa

Beanhoarder- Black Widow F2- Keeper pheno
Blockhead F2

Billygoat- Vietnam Black

Blazing Pistileros- Choke Berry

Bodhi Seeds- Black Triangle
DSB Black Afghani X '88 G13/HP
Goji OG
NL #5 "Noof cut" X B.C.S.C. NL #5
Star Child
Sunshine Daydream
Super Silver Haze X Appalachia
Temple
Tiger's Milk
Tranquil Elephantizer

BombBudPuffa- Chem D X Purple Wreck/Blue Moonshine
Purple Kush S1 X Purple Wreck/Blue Moonshine

Breeder's Choice Organisation (H.H.F.)- BlackHaze
Double Cheese
Meximelia
SoulFruit #1

brer bear- C99 X Mindbender

British Columbia Seed Company- Northern Lights #5

Brother Monk- Cinderella 99 F4

Bushy Old Grower- Sour Bubble

ButtaFlave- Corleone Kush F2
Sour Alien B X White Hash Plant

Cabin Fever- Faded Alien
Goddess OG

Cafeparadis Projects- Skunk #1 X[Sour Diesel IBL X (Deep Chunk X Skunk #1)]

The Cali Connection- Blackwater
Mixed Pack

Calyx Bros.- Lemon Fizz F2

CannaVenture- Blue Magoo X Jazz Berry Jam
Garlic Breath F1
Pakistan Chitral Kush X Chem D BXII (Garlic pheno)
Purkle Berry
Purple Berry X Alien Kush
Vegas Lemon cut X [KKSC x (KKSC X Alien Kush)]

Cannobi Genetics- Alien Reunion
Area 91

Chamorro- D.B. Cooper 'S1'(supposed to be fems but testers have found males)
Latte Stone F1
Lemon Dog Haze F1

Chimera- Ultimix (mixed pack)

Classic Seeds- Jack Frost
Real Northern Lights (Indian Jim's)
Romulan Joe's IBL

Connoisseur Genetics- CheeseDog
Chemmy Jones
O.G. Chem Haze
S.S.S.D.H.

Custom Exotics- AK 47

Dank Dairy (Pistils)- Funk #1 (Cheese BX)
Pablo's Cheese F2

Dank House- Strawberry Alien Kush F2

darkmatter- Arcata Wreck BX X Major Wreck
Flip Flopper (Crystal Ship X Major Sour)
Magic Merlin X Gorilla Grape
Major Sour X Major Wreck

Delta 9 Labs- Brainstorm Haze X G13 Haze
Cannasutra
Fruit Of the Gods
Mekong Haze
The Merkabah
Simpson Kush
Super Star
Stargazer

Derg Corra- Mango Haze (Oldtimer)

DNA Genetics/Reserva Privada- L.A. Confidential
Reserva Privada Connoisseur's Mix

Dr. Atomic- Atomic Northern Lights

Dutch Flowers- Venomberry

Dynasty Seeds- Blue Heron (Blue Magoo BX1)
Caramel Candy Kush
Caramel Cough
Cosmic Brain 2011
Critical Mass F3
Dess'tar BX
Drizella
Huckleberry Kush
Killing Fields F2 X Ms. Universe
Mochalope V2
Ms. Universe
Mt. Hood Huckleberry F1
Mt. Hood Huckleberry F2
Super Silver Haze F3
Super Silver Haze F4

Elite Genetics- Lemon Thai F2

Entheogen Seeds- Baglung, Arshal Indica (Nepalese charas cultivar)

[email protected] Amnesia Haze X Chocolate Rain
Amnesia Haze X G13 Haze
Blueberry Projekt 1
Blueberry Projekt 2
Blueberry Projekt 3
Blueberry Sativa
Cheeseberry
Cheeseberry Haze
Chocolate Mix (Cocoa Kush X Buddha's Sister/Cheeseberry Haze/ Lavender/ NYC Diesel)
Chocolate Rain
Lady Cane X Blueberry
Lavender X Blueberry Sativa
Vanilla Sky

Eugenics Genetics- Cannazon Jack
O.G. Graze

Fappe- Indian landrace (collected)

The Flying Dutchmen- The Pure (Skunk #1)

46and2- Evil Angel OG
Wubble F2 (from F1s by Inkognyto)

Frost Brothers- Cinderella 99 F4 (Pineapple pheno)
Cinderella 99 F4 (Spicy pheno)

Fusion Seeds- Blue Chocolate
Lemon Thai F2

Gage Green Genetics- Bright Moments (Grape Stomper X Grape Stomper OG)
Cerberus Bastards
Colombian Black Bastards
Colombian Gold Bastards
Colombia Sublime #2 (Col. Gold #6 X Col. Black #4)
Good Ideas 2010 Mixed Genetics
Good Ideas 2011 Mixed Genetics
Grape Stomper BX2
NYC HP-13 Candida Bastards
OS Afghan Haze Bastards
Willie Nelson F2
Willie Nelson X Joseph OG

Garden Of Dreams- Alien Addictions (Green Crack X Alien Kush F2)
Alien Apocalypse (Killing Fields X Alien Kush F2)
Alien Asphalt (TarDawg X Alien Kush F2)
Cosmic Gouda (Cheese Dream X Alien Kush F2)
Full Face Melt (Afghani landrace X Alien Kush F2)
Martian Medicine (Harlequin X Alien Kush F2)
Tahoe Tech (Tahoe OG Kush X Alien Kush F2)

Glitch Genetics- Laila's Kush (Pre98 Bubba X Space Queen F2)

Gooeybreeder- Berry Mania
Berry Mania BX
Double Deth (purple Cambodian pheno) X Zinn X Gooey
Frozen Lava
Kalischnapple X Gooey
Lemon Gooey
Ol' Cali X Gooey X Gooey's Sick Sister
Pure Gooey
Zinn X Berry Mania
Zinn X Lava X Gooey X Zinn X Gooey 84%

Gorilla Grower- Cosmic Dawg

Grandaddy Purple- Ken's Original Grandaddy Purple

Happy Haole- Alien Express

Hazeman- 88 G13/Hashplant (NDNguy)
Blowfish F3 (Dutch Flowers)
Elephant Stomper
G13 BX2 (Pacific cut)
Mystery Girl (mixed pack)
Rocky Mountain High
Triple XXX (The White BX)
White Grapes

Heath Robinson- Black Rose
Chiesel
Purple Wreck

Hortilab- Sour Amnesia
Super Sour Skunk

House of Funk- Chem Glue
Obsidian Ice

Immortal Flower- Grapehead
Headband BX
Jaffa Cake (Vortex X Space Qleaner)
Jaffa Cake v2 (Vortex X Jaffa Cake)
Kingsblood (Mendo Purps X Jaffa Cake)
Moose Juice (Chem D X Space Qleaner)
Space Bubba (Pre98 Bubba X Space Qleaner)
Sr71 Purple Kush X King's Cross F2 (Bodhi)

jkahndb0- Alien Fire F2
Bandanna X Alien Fire (Sativa/Indica mixed pack)

Joey Weed- Joey Mix

Kaliman- Cheese #1
Cheese Quattro (Cheese mix)

Karma Genetics- Biker Kush V2.0 (Hell's Angel OG BX2)
Big Sur Holy Bud X Biker Kush V1.0
Dominator
Happy Brother BX2
Jack-o-nesia
Karma's Jack
Mirre
Sour Jack
White OG V1.0

Kindmind- Chetex (Cheese X Vortex)

Kingdom Organic Seeds- Black Forrest Exotic mix (Black Forrest F1, BR1947 F2, BR1947 F3)
Black Malawi
Black Wreck (Lemon Wreck X Black Durban)
Bubble & Squeak #1 F2
Chunky Cherry Malawi
Cinderella 99
Deep Chunk F4
Deep Phaze
Deep Space
Dirty Girl
El Jefe Thai F1
Iron Cindy
Poison Durban Elixir (El Jefe Thai f2-Durban pheno)
Shish 99

Knutsel- Extrema X Heribei

Lil Bald Man Lala- Amnesia (Hy-Pro) F2
Garam Masala
Outdoor Mix (mixed pack)
RedHeriFruitBud X Lemon Thai
SSDH (ojd cut) X Northern Lights ('94 Positronics)

Leprechaun- Grave Digger (Romulan X Herijuana)

Loompa Farms- OG Squared (Trinity OG)
Yeti OG (Headband BX)

Magilla- Bluebonic F2
Lemon Skunk X Sour Bubble
Super Lemon Haze X Blue Satellite 2.2
(SLH X BS 2.2) X Sour Bubble
Super Lemon Haze X Sour Bubble
Z7 X Sour Bubble

Malberry- Bhutanese Thimphu
Malawi Gold
Mozambique Poison
Mulanje Gold
Nepali Rukum
Peshawar Afghani

Mandala Seeds- Krystalica
Sadhu
Safari Mix

Mendel- (Motarebel Genetics) Apollo 13 F4

MOIO- Crazy Haze X Romulan/Herijuana
Mikado X Hocus Pocus
"Sweet" X Romulan/Herijuana

Mosca Seeds- Cinderella 99 BX1
Old Time Moonshine
Sweet Tooth

Mos Cutty- Cosmic Bubba (Pre98 Bubba X Lavender/Amnesia-Core)
DJ Lance Rock (PM Dawn X Space Queen F2)

Motarebel- 88 G13/HP IBL
Herijuana IBL
Orange Diesel Kush
Redneck T-n-T (Mix Pack)
Sour Turbo F2

Mr. Nice- G13 Widow
Walkabout (mixed pack)

ndnguy- Farmer's Choice
G13/HP X Butterscotch Hawaiian
Sweet Black Ghash

Newgrower- Double Strawberry Diesel F2

niteshft- SSH F3 (from has_some_sinse's short pheno F2s)

OGRaskal- Fire Alien Kush F2
Fire Alien Master
Fire Alien Urkle
Fire OG BX
White Fire Alien

Oldsmoker- Black Domina F2

Outlaw Genetics- Double Bubble Doja

Peak Seeds BC- Mixed Pack
Northern Lights

Pisces Genetics- Super Silver Afghan

PS1973- Mazar-i-Sharif (RSC stock)

Real Seed Company- Garwhali Shiva
Kumaoni
Malana Cream
Nanda Devi

rezinator- Malawi Gold

Sannie- Free Kush (Star Kush X K.O. Kush F3)
Herijuana IBL
Jack F6
Jack F7
Jack Hammer
K.O. Kush F4
Selene

Sannie/Knutsel- Jackberry F3
Killing Fields F3
New Blue Diesel
N.Y.C.D. F3

Sativa Diva- Chemical Nightmare (Final Version)
Lambsbread
Tex-Mex

Seedsman- Original Haze

SickMeds Seeds- William's Wonder F3

Sin City Seeds- Mixed Pack
Sin City Diesel

Snowhigh- Aztec Gold
Blackberry Spacewreck
Blueberry Blast (Blue Dream X Johnny Blaze)
California Purple Haze
Devil's Tit
Holy Diver

SoCal Seed Co-. Purple Suicide F2

SOG- Misty Bubble

Sonic Seeds- Highland Thai/ Burmese (sativafiend)
Pinequeen Haze

T1420- BubbaYum Chemo IBL
C99 X BubbaYum Chemo
Space Bomb X Rocky Mountain High

Tanska Seed Development- Cinderella 99 (C99 pineapple X C99 <Head Seeds>)
Nepal 2011

TCVG- Fuck Up Freebies ('78 Skunk 'A' + '78 Skunk 'A' X G.G.) mix
Gorilla Grape BX1 (Homewrecker v1 "Violet" X G.G.)
Homewrecker v1
Midnight Rendezvous
78 Skunk 'D' X Gorilla Grape
78 Skunk 'M' X Gorilla Grape
Shit Mix '09
Skerry ('78 Skunk X The Flav)
Zit (S.A.G.E. X Gorilla Grape)

T.G.A./ Subcool Seeds- Ace of Spades
Apollo 13 BX
Cheese Quake
Chernobyl
Dairy Queen
Deep Purple
The Flav
Jack's Cleaner 2
Pandora's Box
Pandora's Box F2 (Cannaseur)
Plushberry
Qrazy Train
Querkle
Ripped Bubba
Space Bomb
Space Dawg
Timewreck
Vortex

T.H. Seeds- Heavy Duty Fruity
S.A.G.E.

Trichome Jungle- Larry Smurf
Mantis

Truck- Crystal Urk (Purple Urkel X Crystal Trident)

Underground Originals- Blues

Underground Seed Collective- Amnesia IBL(Hy-pro)
Colombian Gold 1972 IBL
Colombian Gold X Jamaican Lambsbread
Durganchitral
Malawi Gold
Sour Kush

Viper's Venom Seed Co- AWTRA [Katsu Bubba X (OG Kush X Oregon Blueberry)]
Solomon's Queen

Whazzup- Anesthesia F1
Kronocaine (Amnesia Haze X Herijuana)

unknown breeders (misc.)- Blueberry Rose (per2K DJ Short BB X Black Rose)
(Bubba Kush X OTM) X Yo Mama
G13 Thai S-Skunk
Garlic Bud
Kali Mist ('95-'96) F2
(Northern Lights X Haze) X Yo Mama
Purple Berry BX X Sour Double Kush
Snowdawg X Sour D
Sour Double Kush F2

...Oh yeah... more than 2/3 of these are multiple packs. Conservatively, I'd say I average about 15 beans per strain on the regs.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2012)

guwall said:


> What if I told you they might be dropping at cannazon in a week?


It would go auction if it did do to limited stock


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2012)

Fems-

Ceres Seeds- Northern Lights X Skunk #1

Dinafem- OG Kush

DNA Genetics/ Reserva Privada- Cataract Kush
Confidential Cheese
Lemon Skunk
O.G. #18
O.G. #18 S2 (by albi)
R.K.S.
Sour Cream
Sour Kush (Ltd. Ed. Sour Diesel X Bubba Kush)

Dr. Greenthumb- Bubba Kush (Katsu Cut) S1

[email protected] Chocolate Berry
Shiva S1

Eva Seeds- Veneno

Greenhouse- Super Lemon Haze

Medical Seeds- 1024

OGRaskal- White Fire
White Super Skunk

Paradise Seeds- Acid
Nebula
Wappa

Pisces Genetics- SoCal Master Kush S1

Sagarmatha Seeds- Double Bubbleberry

Sannie- Killing Fields #7 S1
Killing Fields (Chinese pheno) X Killing Fields #7
Sugar Punch

Sannie/Knutsel- Extrema
Hericules
Killing Fields
New Blue Diesel
Shackzilla

SickMeds Seeds- Green Crack S1

Sure Fire- Blazing Blues
Cheesey Jones
Firestarter (WhiteFire X Casey Jones)

T.H. Seeds- Burmese Kush
Kushage
MK Ultra
S.A.G.E.

unknown breeders (misc.)- Indiana Bubblegum X Nepal Indica
Super Silver Haze (GHSC '97-'9 100-day pheno
The White X Nepal Indica

...I gave away most of my fems. This is just what's left... 5-10 beans each on most of these.


----------



## guwall (Aug 19, 2012)

What up HAWG! Nice to see you here. Couldn't have chosen a worse time to show yer mug, though. Shit's gettin' stormy over here.


----------



## smang (Aug 19, 2012)

Does anyone here have any of Kushman's massive seeds?
Anyone remember any of the crosses?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2012)

smang said:


> Does anyone here have any of Kushman's massive seeds?
> Anyone remember any of the crosses?


Non of that in my vault.....


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 19, 2012)

hawg wild omfg so many u will never even pop half XD


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 19, 2012)

guwall said:


> ..........<----me after I found out they'd be on the zon


Right well everything happens for reason. ill get them there


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 19, 2012)

Budoligist420....Nice bro.... she looks absolutely perfect. got 4 pheno's I'm playin with right now sweet sweet and sweet. really like em. Grape Pixi stix.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 19, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Lol
> he's a ninja, who gets my utmost respect. Prolly just tired grouchy go easy.
> Being Nevs guy is hard cause he works, an does packages an customer svc for free to help nev cause they been friends for decades.
> I hope nev takes over an hooks him up for his work...



Ahh all is good my friend i sorted the dude out!! Just didnt think he needed to call me a wise ass! He dodged a simple question about 3 times then when i said man "u keep dodgin me question LOL" i copped that! Some cunts need to relax!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

i just talked with ronnie james dio, he said give u some chops.

so's i says, i says, ronnie , for some hucklebizzle ...no problemo !

fuggedaboutit.
vinny.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 19, 2012)

anyone else eyeballing the firestarter and blazing blues? ... damn you guys... made me pick up another expensive habit...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2012)

That's one he'll of a list!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 19, 2012)

i was just drolling over that lengthy bean menu.

pop'in fresh dough boy type ish.

swerve & some RD dude making me laugh today.
i smoked deadhead & it was bomb. nugz was tight. 
they came out to fight with their "og" claws on... hissing... and growling.
why the haters on that strain i cant see ...but i love to hear the poo poo splatter.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think we all have been doing some drooling my god ive seen some nice list's but nothin like that!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was just drolling over that lengthy bean menu.
> 
> pop'in fresh dough boy type ish.
> 
> ...


 have you ever had cc's tahoe gud?? i hear that is the best og out of the bunch.. never had it myself, but i know wbw and the skunk munkie had high words for it..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 19, 2012)

finally had a few minutes to play around with the macro lenses i rented. here is a Dannyboy F2 bud that i took a bit early to compare to one that i'm gonna take a bit late.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2012)

damn, you're killing me cmt, i am still debating on a new camera, and you're not making my choice any easier..


----------



## JCashman (Aug 19, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Good to see ya back dude
> bodhi at the end of the month


 thanks and thanks! do we have any idea what bodhi is dropping?



karmas a bitch said:


> I've got 2 dinafem WW just about to week 3. Nightbirdx


 very sexy. i have a couple dina WW beans myself that i got as UFOs. so many UFOs in the vault 



racerboy71 said:


> have you ever had cc's tahoe gud?? i hear that is the best og out of the bunch.. never had it myself, but i know wbw and the skunk munkie had high words for it..


i had good experiences with CCs nonfem tahoe og as well. didnt yield much, but that was my only complaint. the buds were wonderful


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 19, 2012)

Here ya go jcashman. Good to see you. I really liked those burgs. Hang on I'll post a link. Shits being retarded

*

​
​
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/518143-bodhi-seeds-29.html

Post 290*


----------



## JCashman (Aug 19, 2012)

also, found a guy that lives a couple doors down from that grows. long story short i needed to fill a tire, he had an air compressor, i offered a couple bucks for helping me out, and he said next time just smoke him up. one thing led to another, and we got to talking and he told me he grows. poor guy doesnt have any good genetics though, and he seems like an older sativa preferred type, so i gifted him some Bodhi Apollo 11, Mosca C99, and a homemade cross (A11g x Plushberry). so kinda excited about all that. 

in other news, still debating what to run when i start up again. thinking to start things off right with Burgundy, Apollo11xPlushberry, and either some spacequeen or tahoe OG.

so many beans, so little space.




might try to turn my new grow friend into a bean tester. i dont think he knows he can get them on the web


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> hawg wild omfg so many u will never even pop half XD


Yeah, but I'm trying to. In my current grow space, not a chance... but I've got a nice big spot lined up for when the time is right.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah, but I'm trying to. In my current grow space, not a chance... but I've got a nice big spot lined up for when the time is right.


Be sure to keep us informed brother! This thread fiend's the porn!


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice job however it would be greatly appreciated if you highlighted the seeds purchased at herbies or sea of seeds and whiteout the others. 
I just want to save you the trouble of being banned.

sarcasm off. nice list




Hawg Wild said:


> Regs-
> 
> Ace Seeds- Ace Mix
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2012)

LOL! But I thought this place was pumping the 'Tude. I don't come around here much... seems the sponsors must've changed. Truth is, I've never bought from either of those places.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> LOL! But I thought this place was pumping the 'Tude. I don't come around here much... seems the sponsors must've changed. Truth is, I've never bought from either of those places.


i dont even think herbies has anything to do with RIU anymore!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 19, 2012)

Anybody seen jkahndb0 lately? I haven't seen him around anywhere in a few months. Are you out there buddy? If so, I hope it's ok that the El Aquamista X Alien Fire somehow made its way over to ndnguy since he's got way more room to work with at the moment than me. I haven't been able to catch up with you, but I didn't think you'd mind a legend running your gear.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2012)

D3monic said:


> anyone else eyeballing the firestarter and blazing blues? ... damn you guys... made me pick up another expensive habit...


Im rocking BB and FS  some of the best in my room right now


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 19, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> lucky duck! lol wanted them HH myself


We need to get together, lol...




karmas a bitch said:


> I've got 2 dinafem WW just about to week 3. Nightbirdx


How they looking for you? The Blue Widow I grew was SUPER WW dom. Looks dead nuts to the WW pic on their site. I kinda always thought it WAS WW, lol. It just flowered forever. I later heard that you almost HAVE to put it into less that 12 hrs light for it to properly finish, which I thought was always a legend, but my Blue Widow, which was supposed to be a 50-55 day strain, ended up going 84 days, lol. It yielded crazy, 8.5 zones off of one plant in a 5 gal bucket, it was mediocre bud though. Very vigorous, but I think I just needed more time to tweak it. It looked like it was finishing at 8 weeks, and then just took off again so I was about a 10 days into a flush and then I had to start feeding again. 

I'll get some WW's into a grow soon though.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 19, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> We need to get together, lol...


truth!



took some cut's off the Dawg tonight. princess is still looking like I could hold off till she is a little more bushed out... also gripped up a pair of Method Sevens at the grow shop. personally worth every penny


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 19, 2012)

Drishti said:


> yezzir
> grapefruit fly(grapefruit x c99) x old time moonshine


that some weird cross since c99 is pineapple x grapefruit I bet that is some sweet smelling shit!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im rocking BB and FS  some of the best in my room right now


Ill trade you a few Blue heron seeds for a few of the BB or FS if you got any


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont have any left  so i will have to pass plus its against site rules


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 19, 2012)

A year later and Tahoe is still among the best OG's I've tried yet, shame the maker of the seeds is a total fuckin prick lol. Not be getting anymore of my bean money again. I see Eddie & RD MI are goin at it atm in the chem91 thread too, the weekend dramas been funny to watch so far, but Swerve thrives on drama & hype it seems lol. The Tahoe is a headstash strain though and not for cash croppin grows, it yeilds for shit unless you put in a 10+ week veg time with supercroppin. Double Barrel OG comes fooking close to it though and trumps the yeild and flower time of the T-OG


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> A year later and Tahoe is still among the best OG's I've tried yet, shame the maker of the seeds is a total fuckin prick lol. Not be getting anymore of my bean money again. I see Eddie & RD MI are goin at it atm in the chem91 thread too, the weekend dramas been funny to watch so far, but Swerve thrives on drama & hype it seems lol. The Tahoe is a headstash strain though and not for cash croppin grows, it yeilds for shit unless you put in a 10+ week veg time with supercroppin. Double Barrel OG comes fooking close to it though and trumps the yeild and flower time of the T-OG


the whole taho things is weird for me, i had a buddy(really he was a buddy of a roommate) names jack(jack lived in Tahoe) who was a snowboarder and ametuer grower(off and on) and he told my roommate in 2003-4? that he was running a strain called Tahoe ?something? and claimed it to be fire think i even smoked it once when he came up . . .. so im sure the original breeding stock is around . . .people are just not releasing it, idk, ramble over


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 19, 2012)

man o man, that 91 chem thread was a good read.. lmao...


----------



## smang (Aug 19, 2012)

Had to chime in, tired of that RD MI rep.


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Nice job however it would be greatly appreciated if you highlighted the seeds purchased at herbies or sea of seeds and whiteout the others.
> I just want to save you the trouble of being banned.
> sarcasm off. nice list


 wait what? been away most of the summer, can we really only mention certain places/people/things now? is there a list of what gets u banned anywhere?



mdjenks said:


> that some weird cross since c99 is pineapple x grapefruit I bet that is some sweet smelling shit!


no. try; princess x C88 = C99


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

nevermind, found the thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

smang said:


> Had to chime in, tired of that RD MI rep.


That fing retard lol.....cant wait to read more lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2012)

yumbolt x fire alien, lemonhoko testers for the stash,now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> yumbolt x fire alien, lemonhoko testers for the stash,now


Not going to run the test?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Not going to run the test?


lemonhoko lets me pop as many as i want, i do ten at a time and there are always extra sometimes a lot and sometimes not, five is a worthy margin











here are teh supernaturals by exotic genetics i popped recently as well grape god x the flav


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> lemonhoko lets me pop as many as i want, i do ten at a time and there are always extra sometimes a lot and sometimes not, five is a worthy margin


Very nice samwell


----------



## smang (Aug 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> is that the guy?
> 
> i remember the Mrs RD seemed really nice


Mrs RD I have absolutely no problem with but her supporting and defending that asshats actions means I simply won't support her products. And letting him run on one of his retard rampages is not helping their image with their brand name and his goon ass.



hellraizer30 said:


> That fing retard lol.....cant wait to read more lol


Yeah, I want to see what he has to say.


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

ah hell, im bored and was just updating my list to show whats in my vault, figured id share. some of you guys have truly amazing collections, but everyone starts somewhere 

dont make fun of the GHSC or Barney stuff.. i already know.


AlphaKronik Sin City Kush
AlphaKronik Jackpot Royale
Barney&#8217;s Farm Vanilla Kush 
Bodhi Seeds Dank Sinatra
Bodhi Seeds Apollo 11 G
Cali Connection Blackwater 
Cali Connection Corleone Kush
Cali Connection Jamaican D 
Cali Connection Tahoe OG 
Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice
Delicious Seeds LA Diva
Dinafem Diesel 
Dinafem Blue Widow 
Dinafem Cheese 
Dinafem OG Kush 
Dinafem White Widow
DJ Short Blueberry 
DJ Short Flo 
Dutch Passion Blueberry 
Dutch Passion White Widow 
Emerald Triangle Bubba 76
Emerald Triangle Trinity Kush
Emerald Triangle Grapefruit Krush
Emerald Triangle Emerald Jack
Eva Seeds Veneno
Female Seeds Cinderella 99 BX1 
G13 Labs Purple Haze 
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum 
G13 White Widow
Gage Green Burgundy 
Gage Green Sun Maden
Gage Green Grapestomper OG
Green House Kaia Kush 
Kaliman Cheese #1
Kannabia Power Skunk 
Kannabia White Domina 
Mosca Cinderella 99 BX1 
Mosca Old Time Bubba 
Samsara Sweet Black Angel
TGA Subcool Plush Berry 
TGA Space Queen
TH Seeds MK Ultra 
UK Cheesehead &#8220;The White&#8221; S2
World of Seeds NL x Big Bud
World of Seeds Madness
World of Seeds Sugar Mango Ryder
Homemade Power Purp (Grandaddy Purp x Power Plant)
Homemade Purple Drink (Power Purp x Blackwater)
Homemade Black Gum (Bubblegum x Blackwater)
Homemade Black Grapefruit (Grapefruit x Blackwater)
Homemade Fruit Plush (Apollo 11 x Plush Berry)
Acquired From Trades Blue Dragon (Sour Diesel x Blueberry)
Acquired From Trades Grandaddy Purp S1
Acquired From Trades OG Kush S1


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice list jcash..........


----------



## smang (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd tap that.


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice list jcash..........


thanks man. hope life is treating you good in your part of the world. i personally cant wait for summer to end. better temps + football = you can't go wrong


----------



## smang (Aug 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks man. hope life is treating you good in your part of the world. i personally cant wait for summer to end. better temps + football = you can't go wrong


I hope you're talking bout the real football and not the sissy Football....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks man. hope life is treating you good in your part of the world. i personally cant wait for summer to end. better temps + football = you can't go wrong


Lifes good! Im with yah on that......this summers been brutal for you guys


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

smang said:


> I hope you're talking bout the real football and not the sissy Football....


if by sissy football you mean guys prancing through grassy fields in shorts, and by real football you mean guys that are forced to wear helmets, and pads, and have an average life expectancy in the late 50s due to the physical and literal destruction their bodies are forced to endure for my entertainment every Sunday... then sure


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lifes good! Im with yah on that......this summers been brutal for you guys


the guy at my gas station called it like 6 months ago. we had a really insanely weak winter. barely freezing, hardly any snow etc etc. and my gas station guy was just like "meh, it happens. just means it'll be a really hot summer" i laughed at him, but alas, it turns out Ms. Cleo works as a guy at my gas station.


----------



## smang (Aug 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> if by sissy football you mean guys prancing through grassy fields in shorts, and by real football you mean guys that are forced to wear helmets, and pads, and have an average life expectancy in the late 50s due to the physical and literal destruction their bodies are forced to endure for my entertainment every Sunday... then sure


You got that one right.
LOL! @ the prancing comment, I died.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nev's grails can suck on my big fat!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 20, 2012)

Gage Green release for Mendo Montage F2, Blanco Berry Kush, Harlequin Jo, and Force OG is scheduled for the 27th of August


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Gage Green release for Mendo Montage F2, Blanco Berry Kush, Harlequin Jo, and Force OG is scheduled for the 27th of August


nice, i love my harlequin Joe cut from my testers and the force is on my list
harlequin Joe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice glad i got to test those mendos and force ogs


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice glad i got to test those mendos and force ogs


what did you think of the force og's, how was the yield compared to its potency


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yield was ok better than most with the level of funk and trich production! 
It produces? And its a epic stinky monster....odor control is a must

The mendo on the other hand is a high yielding beast


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 20, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> nice, i love my harlequin Joe cut from my testers and the force is on my list


yea i might go with the Force OG

how was the overall run of the Harlequin Joe, and how's the smoke?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wonder whos pics there going to use? Lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i might go with the Force OG
> 
> how was the overall run of the Harlequin Joe, and how's the smoke?


smoke was great, for my migraines and ocular pressure, also was slightly sedative, but something i could smoke during the day, did work on my girls back pains, and was very smooth slight fruity and earthy


hellraizer30 said:


> Wonder whos pics there going to use? Lol



ya me too, my phenos were all similar but different then one other testers

and similar to anthers . . .it will be fun to see what pics end up there


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wonder whos pics there going to use? Lol


they'd be foolish not to use ur pics of the mendo montage...looked amazing

u posted pics of the force og?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> they'd be foolish not to use ur pics of the mendo montage...looked amazing
> 
> u posted pics of the force og?


Yep i sure did. Where did you get the drop info?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 20, 2012)

http://twitter.com/gagegreen


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Would be a hoot if they did use my pics lol but in the long
run im just happy to of run there gear, and hope to run
more in the future!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 20, 2012)

i saw on that same twitter page they posted one of ur pics of the mendo montage, with their logo


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

No shit il go back and look


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

@Hell ur pics are worth dude... They came up lovely! Whats the flavour like on it dude fruity??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> @Hell ur pics are worth dude... They came up lovely! Whats the flavour like on it dude fruity??


There were a buntch of worthy phenos but the one i liked the most was extremly fruity with a twist of diesel flavor in it!
super late night smoke when you got nothing else to do, cause your not gunna make it! Not even to the fridge haha


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> There were a buntch of worthy phenos but the one i liked the most was extremly fruity with a twist of diesel flavor in it!
> super late night smoke when you got nothing else to do, cause your not gunna make it! Not even to the fridge haha


MMM yummy sounds like my kinda gear!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> MMM yummy sounds like my kinda gear!


I got a batch going of it right now week 6! I will try to get some porn up for yah 
in a few days.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got a batch going of it right now week 6! I will try to get some porn up for yah
> in a few days.


Yeh for suresies man im keen to see that colour again!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 20, 2012)

Wholly shit!! the first early uncured sample hit off the 80s nl5xhzC is amazing an put a smile on my face.I Can't wait tell its done an cured !!!!


Sorry y'all got into it over payment stuff buck123.
I know It's not an excuse, but Joe was very sick with Lyme disease an was in the hospital last week, and I believe thats why he was so grouchy.


But hes a stand up guy, and its an honnor for me do send friends to him to get grails stuff early.
( if any regulars here missed it, pm me an ill send ya in the right direction for grails).


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wholly shit!! the first early uncured sample hit off the 80s nl5xhzC is amazing an put a smile on my face.I Can't wait tell its done an cured !!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry y'all got into it over payment stuff buck123.
> ...


Said like a Scholar man... No harm done i just dont like to see you or anyone in hot water fuck that shit! Fuck i cant wait to get em in my hands!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wonder whos pics there going to use? Lol


I swore off posting more pic's on this site but just for you HR and to ease the suspense a lil' I've attached a pic of the new GGG gear and the bean packs I have here with me . 
'Bank of Gage' have stock now!! 'CZ' will be getting them soon too, release date scheduled for the 27th


----------



## guwall (Aug 20, 2012)

I need to get on yer twitter


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Have a look at this boys no HID here! All Induction.. SHOULDA GOT ONE OF THESE JENKS!

[video=youtube;OPeS-fX-kTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPeS-fX-kTw&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 20, 2012)

That dude sounds like mr.rodgers.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> That dude sounds like mr.rodgers.


The Mr Rodgers (kenny) lol ??


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 20, 2012)

No buck123. Mister Rogers' neighborhood. Creepy old dude with a childrens show. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mister_Rogers'_Neighborhood


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha fuck lol


----------



## snodome (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 20, 2012)

Fuckin' a it's been too hot in my room lately and clones don't wanna root just die. Established plants seem to be ok probably a little slow growing but damn I need clones to root.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats sweet skunk  thanks for the post!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 20, 2012)

I've decided to support RIU but I just can't get myself to support Herbies. So instead I'm gonna order one of these Russian prostitute wives and maybe one of the Asian ones too. I feel like its the least I can do. Plus it seems like I have a pretty good defense to use in the argument I foresee coming from my girlfriend for this decision. 

So don't worry everyone keep on clicking that like button cause I'm gonna make sure this place stays open.


----------



## JCashman (Aug 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Here ya go jcashman. Good to see you. I really liked those burgs. Hang on I'll post a link. Shits being retarded
> 
> *
> 
> ...


ty KAB much appreciated <3


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

anyone run any of that socal gear before?? holy shit, they have some nice sounding stuff imo..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone run any of that socal gear before?? holy shit, they have some nice sounding stuff imo..


I'm running their tahoe x chem d right now. Grabbed a few of their other ones too.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 20, 2012)

That chemd male of theirs looks magnificent!
Id get anything crossed with it.......


----------



## DustBomb (Aug 20, 2012)

where can u get socal gear from?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone run any of that socal gear before?? holy shit, they have some nice sounding stuff imo..


have their Triple Platinum to run


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> have their Triple Platinum to run


 you bastard, lol, that's one of the oens that really caught my eye...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> where can u get socal gear from?


 supposed to be landing soon at the zon..


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> where can u get socal gear from?


The seed depot too


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

JCashman said:


> thanks and thanks! do we have any idea what bodhi is dropping?
> 
> 
> very sexy. i have a couple dina WW beans myself that i got as UFOs. so many UFOs in the vault
> ...


 that's the same issue i had with cc's pre98 bubba.. it was fire, but the yield was off the hook terrible.. i'm sure i could have coaxed more out of her, but untrained, untopped, just awful..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

I've heard from a pretty reputable grower. That the owner of SoCal is a jerk. so heads up there. I seen it a few times so far. That male looks beast and I guess he has made some pretty big boasts about how stable he is. I really wanted the EB and the 707 But he says there out. That TP  looks killer. Here is the link to their cataloge.

http://www.socalseedco.com/catalog_popup.html


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I've heard from a pretty reputable grower. That the owner of SoCal is a jerk. so heads up there. I seen it a few times so far. That male looks beast and I guess he has made some pretty big boasts about how stable he is. I really wanted the EB and the 707 But he says there out. That TP  looks killer. Here is the link to their cataloge.
> 
> http://www.socalseedco.com/catalog_popup.html


I asked him a few questions over at tsd and he answered everything like a decent person and posted pics when I asked. So far he seems alright to me, nothing like swerve.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I've heard from a pretty reputable grower. That the owner of SoCal is a jerk. so heads up there. I seen it a few times so far. That male looks beast and I guess he has made some pretty big boasts about how stable he is. I really wanted the EB and the 707 But he says there out. That TP  looks killer. Here is the link to their cataloge.
> 
> http://www.socalseedco.com/catalog_popup.html


 i wasn't going to say anything, but i had thought the same thing after reading a thread on what strains to pick to have for sale.. i just didn't dig the way he was coming across to people, especially for being on a new site and all and trying to sell gear, but what do i know, i sell nada, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I asked him a few questions over at tsd and he answered everything like a decent person and posted pics when I asked. So far he seems alright to me, nothing like swerve.


 idk, i see what they're saying.. he wasn't a complete toolbag for sure, but idk, i just wasn't digging the vibe is all..


----------



## D3monic (Aug 20, 2012)

Blackberry diesel caught my eye when I was browsing last night.... just so happened that the half zip I picked up today was the one and the same... I got to say, holy shit is she potent. two lil bong rips and im gone. Straight retarded. Adding to my next order fo sho!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I asked him a few questions over at tsd and he answered everything like a decent person and posted pics when I asked. So far he seems alright to me, nothing like swerve.


Cool to hear....this dude was in the middle of a log and just stopped. so I asked what happened and that's what he told me. he wasnt going to publicly promote him any longer. and now on zon he is getting all bunched up over a few things. dnt know just thought a heads up was in order. all good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Cool to hear....this dude was in the middle of a log and just stopped. so I asked what happened and that's what he told me. he wasnt going to publicly promote him any longer. and now on zon he is getting all bunched up over a few things. dnt know just thought a heads up was in order. all good.


 yah, the way he went after my girl melvan was kind of odd imo, as well as a few other of his responses kind of turned me off to the whole ordeal honestly..

i think it's super important for a co. to have someone doing their publicity for them, ie, being on boards answering questions for them, that is a very good speaker and tends to get along well with others and is not simply causing drama for that co..
if i were rare dankness, i would have told that dude rare d mi long ago to change his name and leave my co. out of his mouth as he doesn't represent them well imo.. being that they don't makes me question them highly..
this is a big reason i'm not a tga fan.. i don't think sub does good for himself a lot of times around here.. i know he gets baited a lot of times, but when you're trying to sell shit, sometimes you've got to be the bigger person..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

That's all I'm saying. just retarded if you ask me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah racer I agree. Look at how skunkie conducts him self flying that gage green flag. Really all of them. It just seems to make more sense.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> That's all I'm saying. just retarded if you ask me.


 oh, i agree, and i doubt you and i were the only two that took notice..


----------



## D3monic (Aug 20, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Blackberry diesel caught my eye when I was browsing last night.... just so happened that the half zip I picked up today was the one and the same... I got to say, holy shit is she potent. two lil bong rips and im gone. Straight retarded. Adding to my next order fo sho!


Here's a review I found that I agree with 100% 

As the name implies this strain leans towards its Sour Diesel genetics. The high is extremely cerebral and uplifting, but also includes a heavy head and tingly body attributed to its Blackberry heritage. The inhale is like an entire bramble of blackberries bursting in your mouth, finished off with Sour Diesel's exotic petrol tinge. Discerning palates will pick up hints of lemon and sandalwood. The intense spacey high is perfect for treating anxiety, depression, and the loss of appetite attributed to both. Ideal for use in the afternoon, although the divine flavor will have you coming back for more at all hours of the day and night.

Steep Hill Test Results - THC 17.41%, CBD .31%, CBN .52%

Does anyone remember off hand who was carrying this strain? I must have.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah racer I agree. Look at how skunkie conducts him self flying that gage green flag. Really all of them. It just seems to make more sense.


 i agree.. i didn't want to kiss skunks ass as he's my boy and all, but he does a great job doing what he does for sure.. he's a real pro..

even dizzle, another person i'd call a friend.. we all know how dizzle could be at times, yet he's really stepped his game up and has been doing a great job rep'ing himself imo..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i agree.. i didn't want to kiss skunks ass as he's my boy and all, but he does a great job doing what he does for sure.. he's a real pro..
> 
> even dizzle, another person i'd call a friend.. we all know how dizzle could be at times, yet he's really stepped his game up and has been doing a great job rep'ing himself imo..


 hope that didn't come out wrong, how he could be, lol.. i just meant his trolling of bricktop and shit like that.. i loved it personally, but.. well, i think you know what i meant, lol..


----------



## stak (Aug 20, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Anybody seen jkahndb0 lately? I haven't seen him around anywhere in a few months. Are you out there buddy? If so, I hope it's ok that the El Aquamista X Alien Fire somehow made its way over to ndnguy since he's got way more room to work with at the moment than me. I haven't been able to catch up with you, but I didn't think you'd mind a legend running your gear.


ndnguy is a legend eh? pretty cool. I just received some beans I'm gonna test for him.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 20, 2012)

Just thought I would try the double white out and I got some blue dream haze for free as well:



Now I just have to wait tomorrow for GGG NYC HP-13 and hazemans: elephant stomper and grape13

I just noticed hazeman went through up his G-High on the tude bastard i would have got them instead of grape13


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

Skunk...Dizz...Ink.....Jaws.....Madd..bodhi....Hazman...M4K &KeyPlay....SuperNatural.....Even TCVG...Has always been way cool with me....I'm sure I'm leaving out a few but everyone here knows what I'm sayin. personable. nothing but nice things ta say about them.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 20, 2012)

stak said:


> ndnguy is a legend eh? pretty cool. I just received some beans I'm gonna test for him.



Wow
Hes got big rep on the farm.
Hell even mota is running NDN g13xhP!
nice score!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow
> Hes got big rep on the farm.
> Hell even mota is running NDN g13xhP!
> nice score!


Scare u gota link for that?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2012)

really dont want to post here today ...but this guy is weed family to me.

just had a quick convo with lilbsdad.

wanted to relate that he's okay ...but could use a little "weed prayer" or two.

puff that eL , hit that bong , vape that hotbox & blow one out ==> for a good person, a great farmer , and all round cool dude.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 20, 2012)

Good to hear that he's ok. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> really dont want to post here today ...but this guy is weed family to me.
> 
> just had a quick convo with lilbsdad.
> 
> ...


 was wondering where you've been hiding gk.. 

good to hear, hope all is well in the badlands..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 20, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Just thought I would try the double white out and I got some blue dream haze for free as well:
> 
> View attachment 2302613
> 
> ...


Hazeman never said it it was riots elehasn't stomper when I asked him awhile back.
But I think it an his blood rose an blowfish are from riot seeds...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Scare u gota link for that?


http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?917-projects-and-new-lines&p=7526&viewfull=1#post7526







Originally Posted by *Corsair* 
Hi mate... really nice crosses provided here...






'88 G13/HP comes from nDn? 

I'll wait LungCandy #1 & '88 G-13/HP x Strawberry Diesel...






Cheers...








NDNguy blessed me with his '88 G-13/HP and i've been rocking it ever since.

The project list is subject to changes,i've got new material coming in all the time . I'm just borrowing from some elite clones by making a couple crosses and then working with those crosses instead of the elite clone. I'm at the point in my life where i want to use my work and not someone else's.


----------



## stak (Aug 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow
> Hes got big rep on the farm.
> Hell even mota is running NDN g13xhP!
> nice score!


Sweet! You got me a little more excited to start these seeds since they're a Ghash cross. I'm probably starting these testers next, or maybe the Kolossus beans that also came in today.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 20, 2012)

New seed collectors thread at that place i will not disclose!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2012)

ronnie james dio (motarebel) cracking open. 
3 for 3 in less than 24 hours.
nice.

about to crack either fire og or chem #4.

the lure of the chem siren is calling me... but can i resist?


----------



## hovering (Aug 20, 2012)

Ken's Grand Daddy Purp coming along at 41 Days...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ronnie james dio (motarebel) cracking open.
> 3 for 3 in less than 24 hours.
> nice.
> 
> ...


You cant go wrong with either but you know my choice lol let them battle it out lol


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> http://forum.theseeddepot.com/showthread.php?917-projects-and-new-lines&p=7526&viewfull=1#post7526
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man its a small world i get this pm today asking about my g/hp then low and behold its NDNGUY..... cool Kat.....says BSH is in the line and also a purple one just like Bodhi's man oh man...One of the two is def. the burt rubber pheno but the jury is still out on the other one.
thanks Scare...


----------



## guwall (Aug 20, 2012)

New seed collector thread at The seed depot....duh


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2012)

JTR (subby) takes the award for fast veg'ing plant i've seen since my 1999 great white shark cut.

and it will not be long till i can take a test cut or two of riot's :: chem d x bubba kush :: swing kid
growing lovely , looking strong , and also fast in veg.

she just got a soaked & curled as a result , this strain dosen't like that heavy run off type watering.

swing kid pics :


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2012)

1) subby : jtr

2) frost bros : c99

3) bodhi : nl#5 x tok


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2012)

1) double white w/ preveg , 8 days of flower

2) double white w/o preveg rooted to flower , week 4

3) blue dream , week 3 , topped a bunch & left some as a control sample

*

if you run double white imma have to ditch that bitch 

4) mad strains keeps jenks guessing.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 20, 2012)

lol looking good Gud. Making me laugh for sure.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Gud... glad the dio's are rockin....sound bad.ass..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 20, 2012)

thanx dudes.

transplanted & sexing : 2 @ jtr , 1 @ c99 , 2 @ nl#5 x tok , 4 @ jb x ko kush

waiting game begins...

fems getting a transplant : allkush , blue widow , & swing kid

seedlings : the white x stardawg , killa queen x nycd , kolossus

baby children : ronnie james dio


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are my gsxog under my induction light I had to try.


and my sd same light


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I've heard from a pretty reputable grower. That the owner of SoCal is a jerk. so heads up there. I seen it a few times so far. That male looks beast and I guess he has made some pretty big boasts about how stable he is. I really wanted the EB and the 707 But he says there out. That TP  looks killer. Here is the link to their cataloge.
> 
> http://www.socalseedco.com/catalog_popup.html


Yeah. Dude lost all my respect when he basically reamed someone out for asking for some info about one of his strains. Some of that gear looks fire but I won't be buying any of it anymore cuz I don't want to support someone who treats his FANS like shit. He acts like his shit don't stink. Too much fire out there coming from too many great people to put money in the pocket of somebody with that kind of attitude.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

My 707...headband....kush...don't know was gifted to me starting to flush.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah. Dude lost all my respect when he basically reamed someone out for asking for some info about one of his strains. Some of that gear looks fire but I won't be buying any of it anymore cuz I don't want to support someone who treats his FANS like shit. He acts like his shit don't stink. Too much fire out there coming from too many great people to put money in the pocket of somebody with that kind of attitude.



was starting to feel like a shit starter but the truth will surface. feel the same way.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> thanx dudes.
> 
> transplanted & sexing : 2 @ jtr , 1 @ c99 , 2 @ nl#5 x tok , 4 @ jb x ko kush
> 
> ...


Sweet line up....some serious genes ya got there...and love the tables...lock and load bro....


----------



## Pipe Dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Skunk...Dizz...Ink.....Jaws.....Madd..bodhi....Hazman...M4K &KeyPlay....SuperNatural.....Even TCVG...Has always been way cool with me....I'm sure I'm leaving out a few but everyone here knows what I'm sayin. personable. nothing but nice things ta say about them.


No doubt I can vouch for all of them except for hazemann, madd and M4k. I have had great experiences conversing and sharing information and genetics with all of the rest of them, and not one of them has ever let me down in any way. That list seems pretty complete, the only ones I would probably add would be E$ko, and the more underground breeder Smoke(man), along with some private/hobby breeders.


----------



## guwall (Aug 20, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Yeah. Dude lost all my respect when he basically reamed someone out for asking for some info about one of his strains. Some of that gear looks fire but I won't be buying any of it anymore cuz I don't want to support someone who treats his FANS like shit. He acts like his shit don't stink. Too much fire out there coming from too many great people to put money in the pocket of somebody with that kind of attitude.



That somebody was me.... I didn't even respond to him calling me an "IDIOT" and countless other names..threatens to leave the 'zon


Mr. C deleted his flames and asked me to apologize so he could save face and business. I thought I was was keeping the lights on @ the 'Zon not SoCalseeds

PS: I've also been asked to stay out of his threads......




My only posts to the guy:


"You are promoting your ass off, and no drops at the zon"
"Wheres the beef...."
"the name is Gu~"


The guy rants for 30 mins....and I'm the bad guy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 21, 2012)

So what pissed him off, just you asking a question?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> That somebody was me.... I didn't even respond to him calling me an "IDIOT" and countless other names..threatens to leave the 'zon
> 
> 
> Mr. C deleted his flames and asked me to apologize so he could save face and business. I thought I was was keeping the lights on @ the 'Zon not SoCalseeds
> ...


if this is truth then it leaves a sour taste in my mouth, i def wont be buying any socal, more for yall


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Here are my gsxog under my induction light I had to try.
> View attachment 2302879View attachment 2302880
> 
> and my sd same lightView attachment 2302881


How u liking them dude? looks super frosty under em


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn I've been looking at these 2 computers for like an hour and I can't pick one... Hp touchsmart 320-1050 and the hp touchsmart 310-1125f.. Any got any insight on this? Much appreciated!
I think this sour isn't making it any easier... Lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn I've been looking at these 2 computers for like an hour and I can't pick one... Hp touchsmart 320-1050 and the hp touchsmart 310-1125f.. Any got any insight on this? Much appreciated!
> I think this sour isn't making it any easier... Lol


if you smoke it . . it will come

get the one with the most DDR3(?) ram


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 21, 2012)

The 320-1050 has better specs imo. Quad core, more ram, more storage space, 7.1 surround sound capable.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Heya Guys im currently seeking some support to a little project that has Started at that new Place... Currently we have a lovely group of lads willing including myself to make some "comebacks" or reviving what ever you want to call it.. What strain can u think of that is pretty much extinct? There is the odd bean or ten out there someones stashed for a long long time myself currently have 16 yr old Romulans f2's straight outta Kelowna B.C and plan on getting them tested and with success grow a nice seed crop for all to enjoy and possibly breed again with them and make this somewhat extinct strain not so extinct.. Currently the names being thrown around is Kali Mist 96 cut C99 f3's and Hopefully with Cmts approval Dannyboy f2 and my ROM'S this is non profit thing we have full support by admin and they are willing to distribute the beans so no real cost to the Maker of the beans i again appreciate any support in this as i think it would be a really good hearted thing to do for the Community! Thanks Buck!

Also if u want to check out the thread its under Future Revivals!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> if you smoke it . . it will come
> 
> get the one with the most DDR3(?) ram


That's the thing cuz the 320 is a few months newer and it's quad core and has more ram 6gb to 4gb like genoc1de said but it also has a smaller Hard drive 500gb to 750fb of the 310 and the 310 has 2.9ghz as where the 320 has 2.1gbz..?

I dunno to much about computers but why would a newer model have less specs than an older one is beyond me lol



tehgenoc1de said:


> The 320-1050 has better specs imo. Quad core, more ram, more storage space, 7.1 surround sound capable.


Quad core and more ram yes but the 310 has 2.9ghz and a 750gb HDD and the 320 has 2.1ghz and a 500gb HDD.. Still kinda leaning to the 320 just cuz it's a lil newer but those numbers make me think....


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Heya Guys im currently seeking some support to a little project that has Started at that new Place... Currently we have a lovely group of lads willing including myself to make some "comebacks" or reviving what ever you want to call it.. What strain can u think of that is pretty much extinct? There is the odd bean or ten out there someones stashed for a long long time myself currently have 16 yr old Romulans f2's straight outta Kelowna B.C and plan on getting them tested and with success grow a nice seed crop for all to enjoy and possibly breed again with them and make this somewhat extinct strain not so extinct.. Currently the names being thrown around is Kali Mist 96 cut C99 f3's and Hopefully with Cmts approval Dannyboy f2 and my ROM'S this is non profit thing we have full support by admin and they are willing to distribute the beans so no real cost to the Maker of the beans i again appreciate any support in this as i think it would be a really good hearted thing to do for the Community! Thanks Buck!
> 
> Also if u want to check out the thread its under Future Revivals!


2 words
...
...
...
Chocolate Thai


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> 2 words
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Chocolate Thai


Aiggght Man keep my eyes peeled... Thanks a heap for ur interest! Wanna try and make it something special why should all the breeders make dough when we the people can help ourselves out..


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> That's the thing cuz the 320 is a few months newer and it's quad core and has more ram 6gb to 4gb like genoc1de said but it also has a smaller Hard drive 500gb to 750fb of the 310 and the 310 has 2.9ghz as where the 320 has 2.1gbz..?
> 
> I dunno to much about computers but why would a newer model have less specs than an older one is beyond me lol
> 
> Quad core and more ram yes but the 310 has 2.9ghz and a 750gb HDD and the 320 has 2.1ghz and a 500gb HDD.. Still kinda leaning to the 320 just cuz it's a lil newer but those numbers make me think....


Portable hardrives are cheap as shit too man.. What kind of dollars are u lookin at spending?


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Aiggght Man keep my eyes peeled... Thanks a heap for ur interest! Wanna try and make it something special why should all the breeders make dough when we the people can help ourselves out..



Choc Thai sounds best to me as well. Dannyboy gets a lot of press and I imagine sub will re release it again especially if someone else brought out a dannyboy strain


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

Forreal i can just get an external HD lol plus the 320 has beats too..
I'm in the 350-450 range


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

i was playing with my brother's google tablet... quadcore, 16g, awesome display, and more.

really liked it. compact & powerful & fast & very portable.

*

old strains for a comeback : chocolate trip , northern lights , roadkill skunk , prewar affie

*

actually have a question : on average when sexing your plants , how long till you see the first pistil(s) ?

& would that be with the naked eye or with magnification?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 21, 2012)

500gb HDD? The specs I looked at said 1TB. Still ok. 2.9ghz dual core vs. 2.1ghz quad core... I'm not that much of a geek to know which one is better honestly. Either will work just fine for what you probably want to do with it. 

The 320 has a little bit better graphics card if that matters much to you.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Choc Thai sounds best to me as well. Dannyboy gets a lot of press and I imagine sub will re release it again especially if someone else brought out a dannyboy strain


hell yeah, would love me some chocolate thai.

sub has said before, dannyboy will not be re released. he's like that with all the strains he has dropped and/or lost. i was pretty surprised when he did spacedawg again.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> 500gb HDD? The specs I looked at said 1TB. Still ok. 2.9ghz dual core vs. 2.1ghz quad core... I'm not that much of a geek to know which one is better honestly. Either will work just fine for what you probably want to do with it.
> 
> The 320 has a little bit better graphics card if that matters much to you.


Thanks man yeah I'm gonna go with the 320.. I multitask like a muthafucka lol


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 21, 2012)

Definitely the quad core then.


----------



## smang (Aug 21, 2012)

I second this motion.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

Definitely go with the 320. Better processor and more memory, better GPU.. it'll run real nice and fast. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Choc Thai sounds best to me as well. Dannyboy gets a lot of press and I imagine sub will re release it again especially if someone else brought out a dannyboy strain


Yeh but why pay for it man... Subs fuckin pockets are full!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was playing with my brother's google tablet... quadcore, 16g, awesome display, and more.
> 
> really liked it. compact & powerful & fast & very portable.
> 
> ...


Usually the first week or beginning of 2nd. That would be with the eye of the tiger lol..


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> hell yeah, would love me some chocolate thai.
> 
> sub has said before, dannyboy will not be re released. he's like that with all the strains he has dropped and/or lost. i was pretty surprised when he did spacedawg again.


Yeh i thought that exact same thing!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

thanx !

[youtube]btPJPFnesV4[/youtube]


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> Yeh but why pay for it man... Subs fuckin pockets are full!


I agree. Theres no doubt about that. I just think if dannyboy was brought back to life and everyone was talking about it, trying to obtain it, etc. 
Subs head would blow up. He would freak and danny would be a tga staple despite sub wanting it to obtain cult status


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was playing with my brother's google tablet... quadcore, 16g, awesome display, and more.
> 
> really liked it. compact & powerful & fast & very portable.
> 
> ...


Around 10 days and grab one of these.
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14170-phresh-illuminated-microscope-60x.aspx


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> How u liking them dude? looks super frosty under em


Its cool but I would truly say it's roughly a 400. But I could be wrong. I got it in the middle of last run first half was 400. So I'll know for sure this time. And it is the IndiGo 420. I did do the remote ballast.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;tbyw_mOcMe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbyw_mOcMe0[/video]


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Its cool but I would truly say it's roughly a 400. But I could be wrong. I got it in the middle of last run first half was 400. So I'll know for sure this time. And it is the IndiGo 420. I did do the remote ballast.


Fuck yeh twisted u wont be disappointed there pal! Gonna start takin over hid soon!


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I agree. Theres no doubt about that. I just think if dannyboy was brought back to life and everyone was talking about it, trying to obtain it, etc.
> Subs head would blow up. He would freak and danny would be a tga staple despite sub wanting it to obtain cult status


Yeh yeh i feel ur point but fuck that cunt... People need to think about it NUMERO UNO sometimes! Its going to be pretty low key man so no one cracks a hissy fit!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> That somebody was me.... I didn't even respond to him calling me an "IDIOT" and countless other names..threatens to leave the 'zon
> 
> 
> Mr. C deleted his flames and asked me to apologize so he could save face and business. I thought I was was keeping the lights on @ the 'Zon not SoCalseeds
> ...


Was that you he pulled that shit on at Canna Collective too? Somebody there asked for some Purple Suicide pics and he went off on them for asking about a strain that wasn't for sale there.... only, at the time, NO Socal Seed Co strains were listed at C.C. cuz they pulled 'em down to break them all down into 6pks instead of 12pks, so how the hell would they even know if it was for sale there or not? And why would it even matter... if I've got a forum on ANY site and someone asks about ANY of my strains, available there or not, I'd be glad to POLITELY and RESPECTFULLY answer any ?s they might have.

...then when a couple peeps (including one of his testers) told him he was overreacting, he said they were all just trying to start trouble and deleted posts by at least 3 people. Punk shit.


----------



## snodome (Aug 21, 2012)

hold onto those bodhi beans. 

he posted on bbay that his canna sitter failed during a heat wave and he lost 15 mother plants. didnt specify.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> hold onto those bodhi beans.
> 
> He posted on bbay that his canna sitter failed during a heat wave and he lost 15 mother plants. Didnt specify.


fuckkkkkkkk!


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Was that you he pulled that shit on at Canna Collective too? Somebody there asked for some Purple Suicide pics and he went off on them for asking about a strain that wasn't for sale there.... only, at the time, NO Socal Seed Co strains were listed at C.C. cuz they pulled 'em down to break them all down into 6pks instead of 12pks, so how the hell would they even know if it was for sale there or not? And why would it even matter... if I've got a forum on ANY site and someone asks about ANY of my strains, available there or not, I'd be glad to POLITELY and RESPECTFULLY answer any ?s they might have.
> 
> ...then when a couple peeps (including one of his testers) told him he was overreacting, he said they were all just trying to start trouble and deleted posts by at least 3 people. Punk shit.



lol no that was me. The rep for SoCal Seeds is a total douche. I think a lot of what I reposted is still there in the thread. When he deleted my shit the first time it just pissed me off so I retyped most of it.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn. Just went and checked out the Bodhi news. Sucks. I hope I've already got some of the genetics he lost.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> hold onto those bodhi beans.
> 
> he posted on bbay that his canna sitter failed during a heat wave and he lost 15 mother plants. didnt specify.


Holy Fuck!! I would have died before I would let even one of those plants die!! some people....Poor bodhi!! Suvks.bad shit....


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

fuck man....15?! i'd choke the fucker who killed that many of my plants...


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2012)

im crying and i havent even had the pleasure of owning bodhi yet. fuck, i should punch my wife for not allowing me to get on the last drop.


----------



## guwall (Aug 21, 2012)

I get blood-neck and go scream-crazy with my girl. Then she leaves and I do it behind her back.......is that wrong


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

guwall said:


> I get blood-neck and go scream-crazy with my girl. Then she leaves and I do it behind her back.......is that wrong


Yeh seeds is a heated topic at my joint why do u need more ryan? LOL cause i need some variety in me fuckin life eh!


----------



## guwall (Aug 21, 2012)

"Yeah bitch I'm bangin' one stinky 'ole puss, c'mon let me get some "different" types of women in my life....Real landrace gals" LOL


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Around 10 days and grab one of these.
> http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-14170-phresh-illuminated-microscope-60x.aspx


indeed.

just got a new 420 scope... and scored a 40x jewelers loupe about 2 months ago.

ebay is your friend


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> hold onto those bodhi beans.
> 
> he posted on bbay that his canna sitter failed during a heat wave and he lost 15 mother plants. didnt specify.


15 mothers ? holy shit stacked high. 

felony charges or not , im knocking some teeth loose on that.

& why have someone take care of your most precious baby makers if she/he is a fucktard ?

i bet he lost moms & got some jars looking real low  can you fill them up with water like we used to with dad's liquor stash?

& my last & only canna sitter , ripped herb , gear, and cuts from me.

fuckface : must be in the canna-sitter job description.

i'd rather just let the shit die on my own. 
be easier to blame yourself.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 21, 2012)

I went on vacation towards the end of a flowering cycle and just grabbed two boxes of those jumbo water globe things from walmart and they kept my shit hydrated for the week I was gone. 

If anyone else is in a situation like that I would recommend blu-mats. I hear they're great.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

blu-mats rock ! another good thing those euro nerds love.

me = flower is all hydro

moms = hand watered

seriously... 15 mothers? wow. depressing. 
if i dont get my bodhi trich tech NL #5 x bcsc NL #5 ...imma fucking wig out 

gudkarma was in pittsburg (so many hotties up there !! ) all last week... i watered hard & came home to lovely ladies.

lost one little JTR but im hoping subby will reimburse me with a few TGA panty liners. lol ! 

still , im buying one of those watering machines for my mothers... before i even heard this news.

i trust nobody to be in my house with all the shit in the lab.

left out a huge bowl of water & cat food for my furry feline almost people.
they might have had no food for a day or two... no big deal.

anything better than an idiot in your house & still loosing plants !

like this one but not clear :: http://www.smarthome.com/31102/Plant-Watering-System-MM41425/p.aspx


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

* apology alert *

to that certain someone... finally making good on the transfer of $krilla for my kind nugz... makes me happy.

communication is key ! so you still got learning to do.

nevertheless, i apologize for ramshackling your booty hole with my internet stainless steel elephant sized dildo.

up two sentences & read 10x.

thanks for making good on the cash flow.
much appreciated.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 21, 2012)

in regards to bodhi canna sitter....son of a bitch ..ass....ass ..fucking, Mothers, bitch, poop on your chest..... GhaaaaA! 15!!!


----------



## JCashman (Aug 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> hold onto those bodhi beans.
> he posted on bbay that his canna sitter failed during a heat wave and he lost 15 mother plants. didnt specify.


 oh thats sad. i sure it wasnt anything to rare or special that he lost 



typoerror said:


> im crying and i havent even had the pleasure of owning bodhi yet. fuck, i should punch my wife for not allowing me to get on the last drop.


or, make her buy you an extra pack  or, ask KAB to borrow his shovel


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 21, 2012)

Shady ass growers always trying to pass early shit off as stoney and good..

Just pissed in a sack and returned it to sender...

Bunch of fucking greedy fucking scumbags....


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;9e3-acGbHVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e3-acGbHVQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Needed a re-run!


----------



## hovering (Aug 21, 2012)

snodome said:


> hold onto those bodhi beans.
> 
> he posted on bbay that his canna sitter failed during a heat wave and he lost 15 mother plants. didnt specify.


That is some super sucky news but I like Bodhi's attitude... positive in spite of it all.

Makes me want to run his gear even more now.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 21, 2012)

def gonna grab some of those Jaws gear!!!!!


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2012)

JCashman said:


> or, make her buy you an extra pack  or, ask KAB to borrow his shovel


cant shovel her, she brings home the bacon. cant do with out my suga momma. she let me make four purchases since and im prepared to pick up a few pack on bodhi's next drop.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who helped on my pc selection! By the time I was already devoured by the sour.. lol

Fuck that sucks... I really hope that all the moms bodhi lost are easily replaceable/accessible.. I'm not done collecting the old stuff!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

My thread at CC got deleted when I was asking for grow reports and test info on Socal strains as they were having a "Sale."

Thought it was weird that for some breeder with so many offerings that there is close to zero reputation or grow threads on the boards. So I wanted to see some of the proof in the pudding before I spent my coin. A couple crosses looked interesting. It wasn't 5 minutes and my thread was deleted. I asked admin why and no response. 

I will not be buying Socal seeds for that reason alone and I don't think any of you should waste your time or money either.

Saw another thread where the Socal guy gave some beans to one member to test, member felt like he had to tear down due to a security issue. Keep in mind this is just one guy. Instead of the Socal guy being understanding and thanking the guy for giving him a shot and sympathizing with his legal trouble, INSTEAD you know what that fucker did.. he ridiculed the test grower and said THIS IS WHY I DONT GIVE OUT TESTERS.. and NO ONE ASK AGAIN!! 

Well fuck that. *Mr Socal you can suck it.* I will post all over the internets what a sham and fake and asshole fuck you are. 

A breeder isn't really a breeder if he doen't test his gear IMO.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fucking gay ass shit! Bodhi just gets rollin and now this  strait bs!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> My thread at CC got deleted when I was asking for grow reports and test info on Socal strains as they were having a "Sale."
> 
> Thought it was weird that for some breeder with so many offerings that there is close to zero reputation or grow threads on the boards. So I wanted to see some of the proof in the pudding before I spent my coin. A couple crosses looked interesting. It wasn't 5 minutes and my thread was deleted. I asked admin why and no response.
> 
> ...


That's fucked up. I have like 5 of his strains too. Guess I'll finish up the tahoe x chem d and see how good it is. If it's whack, them beans are going out for the birds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> My thread at CC got deleted when I was asking for grow reports and test info on Socal strains as they were having a "Sale."
> 
> Thought it was weird that for some breeder with so many offerings that there is close to zero reputation or grow threads on the boards. So I wanted to see some of the proof in the pudding before I spent my coin. A couple crosses looked interesting. It wasn't 5 minutes and my thread was deleted. I asked admin why and no response.
> 
> ...


 i thought he was losing some face over on zon and left a bad taste in my mouth just the way dude runs things... then someone asked if he had a strain named humility and or a lil respect and i nearly pissed myself laughing.. some good shit popping off lately.. i always love the drama..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 21, 2012)

Poor Bodhi wat about those beans that disapeired in the beginning of the summer. lost in the mail on the way to BB. he is always cool about shit. i hope that ass feels worse cause he is so nice.

ya the SoCal dude is a douche its funny how its all poppin up. sorry seeds collecting dudes got to put up with shit like these people...what they are god "don't question me" fuck..em...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> [video=youtube;9e3-acGbHVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e3-acGbHVQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Needed a re-run!




Bwahahaha, just as funny as the first time I saw it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> My thread at CC got deleted when I was asking for grow reports and test info on Socal strains as they were having a "Sale."
> 
> Thought it was weird that for some breeder with so many offerings that there is close to zero reputation or grow threads on the boards. So I wanted to see some of the proof in the pudding before I spent my coin. A couple crosses looked interesting. It wasn't 5 minutes and my thread was deleted. I asked admin why and no response.
> 
> ...


hope Mr Soocal is reading this, your KGB methods of information control are making you look bad

doesnt mean that attitudes and opinions cant be changed with positive and respectful actions


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Bwahahaha, just as funny as the first time I saw it.


 omg, i think i pissed myself.. that shit was fucking great.. man, i really don't like that cat..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2012)

and what a puss.. he should go hang out with the jackass crew and toughen up a bit.. boy, what i wouldn't do to see him get run over by a bull.. lol..


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 21, 2012)

15 is a lot to lose. But remember he has like 300 mamas. And back up beans I'm sure of most of it. 

He posted a pic of his mothers before.


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> omg, i think i pissed myself.. that shit was fucking great.. man, i really don't like that cat..


I just love how he sorta boast's " Weed nerd " 2 seconds later arggggggggghhhh argggggghhhh argggggggggghhhh sounds like a wookie!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 21, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> 15 is a lot to lose. But remember he has like 300 mamas. And back up beans I'm sure of most of it.
> 
> He posted a pic of his mothers before.


Holy shit! How the hell does he have 300 moms?! That's insane!


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> omg, i think i pissed myself.. that shit was fucking great.. man, i really don't like that cat..



Which is most embaressing, man-boobs, tramp stamp on a man or the way he squealed and ran like a stuck pig?


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Holy shit! How the hell does he have 300 moms?! That's insane!


fuck u gotta see the picture lol


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

300


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 21, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Holy shit! How the hell does he have 300 moms?! That's insane!





Buck123 said:


> fuck u gotta see the picture lol


----------



## Buck123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


Fuck them hoes i'll take bodhi's anyday!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 21, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Which is most embaressing, man-boobs, tramp stamp on a man or the way he squealed and ran like a stuck pig?


 i can't say anything about being out of shape, that's for sure, and i'm not crazy about a tramp stamp on a man, but i'm a fan of tatts in general, but when he started to squeal like a a pig like the dude from deliverance i felt ashamed to be a man.. ffs, he knew he was on video, why not roll with it until after you turned the camera off at which time he could have cried like a girl..

[video=youtube;9gLN3QoN-q8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gLN3QoN-q8[/video]


now all i have to do is figure out which one is subby..


----------



## guwall (Aug 21, 2012)

yo Kab


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 21, 2012)

^ Hell yeah tons of info in there. Laid out nicely too.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 21, 2012)

Rick Ross? On the cover of Rolling Stone?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

Quote from Hovering on the Timewrecks-



hovering said:


> Holy Fuck our latest round of TimeWreck are at 6 weeks and completely off the hook. I mean, our TimeWreck got published in Skunk and this round is blowing my mind. The resin production is absolutely blowing my mind... like top end of what I have ever seen. Color is blowing my mind too.
> 
> If I can get them out of the back of the bloom room I will take some early photos. I need to stake things up again anyway, it is crazy good in their hood...


Man oh man this is making me excited. I just transplanted my Timewrecks into Smartpots this week. Good things to come. Hovering takes some impressive shots and grows some real nice lookin plants. I love this work and since I've been obsessing over the Timewreck beans ever since I heard the lineage, only good things to come.


----------



## guwall (Aug 21, 2012)

Make sure you post those pics here MD I want to know what I'm getting myself into before I drop over $100 per pack


----------



## guwall (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone picking up some space queen F3 tonight?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

SQ F3? From who?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

sq f3 from seekers? where are they dropping?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

The Mos Cutty SQs look quite nice

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=238069&page=4


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

if you were talking about the TSD drop....it already happened...all the seekers strains are out of stock already. i planned on grabbin them sometime from hemp depot.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

I grew SQ a few times and my dad had a cut he kept for like 5 years. I'm all Queened out, lol. I'd love to try Vics High tho.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> if you were talking about the TSD drop....it already happened...all the seekers strains are out of stock already. i planned on grabbin them sometime from hemp depot.


i thought the same thing with calyx bros drop but the site didn't actually update until a day later.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 21, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Quote from Hovering on the Timewrecks-
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man this is making me excited. I just transplanted my Timewrecks into Smartpots this week. Good things to come. Hovering takes some impressive shots and grows some real nice lookin plants. I love this work and since I've been obsessing over the Timewreck beans ever since I heard the lineage, only good things to come.


That #2 looks sick...here is the close up...
View attachment 2303767


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

Seekers/Mos Cutty beans are up and in stock. Just got mine.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

...and the SoCal Seed Co forum just went away at CZ.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 21, 2012)

Three packs left of Seekers of Genetic Wisdom Space Queen F3's at TSD!

Just scored a pack for myself...


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 21, 2012)

its been a good week for beans one more package to go:


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 21, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I went on vacation towards the end of a flowering cycle and just grabbed two boxes of those jumbo water globe things from walmart and they kept my shit hydrated for the week I was gone.
> 
> If anyone else is in a situation like that I would recommend blu-mats. I hear they're great.


thats what sucks about hydro can't go on vacation for more than a day or two and then you better pray nothing happens and I swear thats when it happens. I was gone for 8 hours came home and my porty AC stopped cause it needed to be drained good thing it wasn't a super hot day the water temp was 85.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

Damn that Hovering dude grows some sick plants.

Things have been so peaceful since I updated my ignore list on here, lol.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 21, 2012)

and probably since I got my head straight MD haha. yeah hovering shit looks like some pics out of a book, no pun on myself intended!

thought it was plushberry at first with that magenta color.

Just when I think I have caught up on strains you guys bring out more and more and more I can't win damnit!

Of course MD you have some nice shit as well!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

just hit the shot glass : hazeman : purple elephant x headband x ww x aloha ww

this manbat seed crack theory has me in heaven


----------



## guwall (Aug 21, 2012)

yea dudes sorry the mossy cutty drop was at TSD.....I didnt check back after I asked....... I picked up:

P M Dawn (Purple Monkey Balls x Lavender Am-Core)
&
Ms Moon Dancer AE77's Chrome Diesel x Shiskaberry/Mango Haze)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

This made me roflmao!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

^ hahahhahahahha. i love that photo & how intently the newb appears to be listening.

looks like old dude is saying , "when i used to finger bang chicks we thought a condom to be quite proper for the occasion"

rable, rable.

*

for the chocolate freaks , looks like hazeman is working a new cross called "cocoa puffs".

chocolate trip x chocolate thai

would'nt be surprised if it pops up at a seed location on the web in the near future.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

The last I heard, DrawoH (Collectible seeds) will be dropping some pure Chocolate Thai this winter.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like i got a seed depot order waiting to be picked up


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> for the chocolate freaks , looks like hazeman is working a new cross called "cocoa puffs".
> 
> chocolate trip x chocolate thai
> 
> would'nt be surprised if it pops up at a seed location on the web in the near future.


ooooo i have been waiting to hear that news!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> The last I heard, DrawoH (Collectible seeds) will be dropping some pure Chocolate Thai this winter.


I was talking to DrawOH a few months back and he was talking about this then, and even a year before that. His Chocolate Thai has been a long time project and I myself can not wait to see the results and get in on that. I've had chocolate thai, real chocolate thai once ever... when I was a teen. This is going to be a dream when it hits.. little worried about how long it'll take to flower, but oh man oh man it'll be worth it.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 21, 2012)

There are some methods you can use to speed up flowering times on pure sativas, hazes, etc. I'm trying it this run with hybrids (I think this will work with any strain except autos) but have a good friend who has had great success the last couple runs of Pure Colombian, Highland Thai, and Neville's Haze using a modified version of 12:1 (research Joe Pietri) that I came up with from doing some reading and philosophizing during heavy smoke sessions. You can cut a few weeks off and keep the plants shorter by playing with the light/dark cycle a little and actually ADDING to the total number of hours a plant gets light when you switch it into flower ... not really the total hours. I should have said the total amount of light intensity per day (will clarify later- it's 3am here LOL).... It defies the "traditional" cannabis method (18/6 cut back to 12/12) but boy does it work! I've seen it with my own eyes. My 6 month-old is crawling all over me right now but I'll try to elaborate a bit later or just start a thread on it when I get some time.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 21, 2012)

The CT haz is using is the drawoh 2.5

so far I got.on lock down and coco puffs on way.


Sorry for the pic. here is the link.
http://www.weedwatch.com/forums/hazeman-seeds/1923-chocolate-thai.html


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

hazeman's bellajuana looks deliciously amazing.

stoked to be running gear from two breeders i've always wanted to try : motarebel & hazeman. i still see no clear explanation of hippie headband... so im thinking its purple elephant x headband. & these other crosses adding the ww x aloha are varations on the theme?

my order from a site like depot place to grab beanz is 32 days out. i hate it when my shit dont show. jb gonna send me out another w/ freebie which makes him alright in my book.

with my own seed store i can always crack something else.

afgooy x romulan gonna be mine !!!! shaking fist to sky !!!!

transplanted tonight.

the riot swing kid did some research on that. according to riot, this strain produces chem dominant phenos which (like most weed nerds) i find odd w/ bubba in the mix. if this cross aint got no bubba very super extra especially in the taste... its going going gonna go. still, im curious as to how this gonna turn out. cut in two weeks easy.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 21, 2012)

Riot was asking how how to clone just a couple years ago in the forums, so don't take anything he says literal. Boy doesn't know much except how to scam and chuck.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

bellajuana

pic is lifted from hazeman (on another forum) & isnt mine.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 21, 2012)

im chem'd out.
but im curious.

its what i realized tonight during transplants.

im not cracking another chem thing until i get through these selections.

had fire og in my hand, hit a fat bowl, and put them away for hazeman.
dont ask me why.

then went looking through my stash for deadhead og & couldnt find them. swear im on the train for that strain. all i keep thinking about are these deadhead nugz i had a few years ago. 

i'd love to get a dutchmaster & make a deadhead / sour d salad for the guts. 
what? dont hate 

then go fuck this latin hotie 15 years younger than me right afterwards.
now hate.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2012)

just snatched ms. moon dancer. must stop until bodhi drop. loss of mothers didn't effect seeds did it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2012)

typoerror said:


> just snatched ms. moon dancer. must stop until bodhi drop. loss of mothers didn't effect seeds did it?


Mothers loss = lack of breeding stock =ing limited seeds for the market


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldn't think so Hellraizer, at least not the soon to be dropped ones.


----------



## smang (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope he had cuts or can source cuts from people he's given them too.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty sure Hippie Headband is Purple Erkel/Headband x The White/Aloha White Widow


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 22, 2012)

That sounds magically delicious


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Pretty sure Hippie Headband is Purple Erkel/Headband x The White/Aloha White Widow


Sure glad i got some


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 22, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> then go fuck this latin hotie 15 years younger than me right afterwards.
> now hate.




...pics of sais hottie?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 22, 2012)

Just one pack of Bodhi Moonwalk left at the 'tude...

I'm trying to score it, but my login keeps failing.

Thinking their security may have been compromised??


----------



## snodome (Aug 22, 2012)

that has actually been out of stock for like a week. think they found a pack behind the cushions?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 22, 2012)

No kidding! My first thought this morning was that the big drop happened in the middle of last night.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 22, 2012)

finally got an update on my hazeman promo tude order...for some reason, it sat in a sort facility in NY for 8 days...just finally got released yesterday and is on its way to get delivered today.


my grass city bong order however, is still M.I.A....still no updates since the 8th....but with my tude order finally on the move, i have a little hope for the bongs.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 22, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> No kidding! My first thought this morning was that the big drop happened in the middle of last night.


nah, when the drop happens...there will be lots of people posting their orders. that's how i found out i missed the last bodhi drop...woke up and had 2 pages of bodhi orders to drool over lol.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

My tude order's been saying processed through NYC since the 19th 2am... I'm getting antsy. Also just ordered a Blackstar 240 watt LED to go with my Haight 180.. Now going to rock 420 watts lol 

Eyeballing some things over on the can.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> ...pics of sais hottie?


im working on that  if only for my "records" cause i need to catalog this girl's flawless 100% perfect, non tat'd , hot body. 

& as luck would have it, w/o any babies, baby daddy, and family drama, this one isnt quite the fuck and dump type... she leans toward GF material.

not that i need to prove the deal... in the city, shit together, gift of gab, spanish speaking, and tight ab'n it. what do you think? latin chicks cant deal w/ my gringo awesomeness. lol.

im like a baker sticking his hands into all the cake, muffins, pie, & tostones this pathetic city can offer. nom, nom, nom... and ...i ...stay ...hungry. very hungry.

*

& my hazeman already in a towel.
nice.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 22, 2012)

Got this today in e-mail might want to post it here to so you guys don't miss...fuck my life that I wasted my last money on weed just now :/



> Hi There,
> The Bodhi drop should happen next week sometime.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> Jodie - The Attitude


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 22, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Got this today in e-mail might want to post it here to so you guys don't miss...fuck my life that I wasted my last money on weed just now :/


If you grow, why buy weed?


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone should cross Tiger's Milk with Thunder bloody mary and call it Tiger's blood.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to start..did before but didnt have a real setup outdoor was all fucked up couldn't preveg :S


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

View attachment 2304512

The new baby's arrived whitefire og 3 x sour jack and had some lovely freebies g13x haze


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 22, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hazeman never said it it was riots elehasn't stomper when I asked him awhile back.
> But I think it an his blood rose an blowfish are from riot seeds...


Not sure about the others, but his Blowfish are F3s he made from F2s by 3littlebirds, who bought the original pack from Dutch Flowers.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sure glad i got some


Me too!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 22, 2012)

One day I'll own his fugu... Such an awesome name... What you got? Got that fugu son... 36 chambers of death!


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooooooh i'm so pumped up for the Bodhi clicking war!


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 22, 2012)

what is dropping from bodhi guys ?


----------



## snodome (Aug 22, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> what is dropping from bodhi guys ?


 here it is.



bodhi said:


> *lines:
> cheech wizard
> goji og
> love triangle
> ...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2012)

Gud, about how long till u flip some JTR?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2012)

its flipped.

sexing : one day in 12/12 thus far : 

1) jtr : subby's fallen & he cant get up 

2) sannie : jackberry x ko kush 

3) frost bros : c99 (spicy)(simply beautiful plant) 

4) bodhi : nl#5 x talk of kabul (shwing !)

most of this entire seed run is regular beans.

only 3 fems... so im getting better via the seed collector 12 step rehab for fem. seed issues


----------



## snodome (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys should try changedetection.com

i put the bodhi attitude page in and it sends me an email when it is updated. lots of false positives though as it drops an email when they change the ticker or update anything that is part of their template.

it also is kinda slow but at most an hour or two. can mean the difference on that lando's stash you were pining over.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 22, 2012)

It would appear that US Customs has intercepted my package from Sannies, so no Cheeseberry or Chucky's Bride for me.
This is the first time that one of my online seed orders hasn't made its way to me.
Well, that fucks me and my next crop up quite nicely.


----------



## snodome (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> It would appear that US Customs has intercepted my package from Sannies, so no Cheeseberry or Chucky's Bride for me.
> This is the first time that one of my online seed orders hasn't made its way to me.
> Well, that fucks me and my next crop up quite nicely.


bad news. did you get the letter?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> It would appear that US Customs has intercepted my package from Sannies, so no Cheeseberry or Chucky's Bride for me.
> This is the first time that one of my online seed orders hasn't made its way to me.
> Well, that fucks me and my next crop up quite nicely.


Damn that sucks! Sorry to hear tht


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 22, 2012)

Put some robitussin on it... Should be good


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Put some robitussin on it... Should be good


LOL... cure all.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 22, 2012)

snodome said:


> bad news. did you get the letter?


According to Sannies, Customs has had it since the beginning of the month, so I may not even be getting that at this point.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2012)

is sannie not gonna reship to you?
isnt that the reason he charges more for shipping (so he can know the truth too)?

he knows it & i gotta believe sannie gonna make good.

when there's a schedule, its good to be a seed collector.

my TSD order got nabbed this month... cant run the beans i wanted... but a quick dig in the stash & a new fascination is born.

i didnt get a customs letter. 
and, this is the first time i've lost an order from the UK.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2012)

<-- Never a single lost seed order ever

but wouldn't you know the ten dollar sesame street toy i bought for $8 from a china ebay seller never made it here. it was a gift for my daughter. never updated shipping status from the china mainland. i think some little chinky dude some where is tickling my elmo. bastards.

any of u dudes ever run Dankhouse gear? I am excited about more Strawberry Alien Kush. Dankhouse's blockhead crosses look intriguing to me. I still can't get forum access tho at his place for some reason.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

My order still says processed through NY on 19th 2 am  does that mean it's still at customs or its left ny?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2012)

I got a tsd order siting in isc right now! Hoping it passes through


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

isc is international sorting center i believe d3monic, and i think that's where customs are, at least on the east coast.. once it's cleared isc, it's good to go.. that doesn't mean customs didn't take your gear out of the order, simply their job is done and it's on it's way to you, with or w/ out beans, that's yet to be seen..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got a tsd order siting in isc right now! Hoping it passes through


 still waiting on my order that almost cost me 2k from the tude and an order from tsd as well for a fellow seed whore.. i never check the tracking unless it's like a month or more out..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> <-- Never a single lost seed order ever
> 
> but wouldn't you know the ten dollar sesame street toy i bought for $8 from a china ebay seller never made it here. it was a gift for my daughter. never updated shipping status from the china mainland. i think some little chinky dude some where is tickling my elmo. bastards.
> 
> any of u dudes ever run Dankhouse gear? I am excited about more Strawberry Alien Kush. Dankhouse's blockhead crosses look intriguing to me. I still can't get forum access tho at his place for some reason.


 i've had one order from sannies get snagged at customs, and one order from the tude was simply a no show.. of course that was the one time i tried it w/out gauranteed, and was dicked, but w/e...


----------



## smang (Aug 22, 2012)

Ouff 2K in seeds, how are they going to manage to be stealth with that haha?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2012)

Whats crazy is my tude order that i made a week after the tsd order is already in my state  but i have benn down
this road before lol had a tude order sit at isc for 32 days before it move through.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> any of u dudes ever run Dankhouse gear? I am excited about more Strawberry Alien Kush. Dankhouse's blockhead crosses look intriguing to me. I still can't get forum access tho at his place for some reason.



I've ran their S.A.K. & DB-OG, both top class kush strains, the DB-OG being a perticular fav of mine. I've got some Strawberry Fire beans stashed for a rainy day too. 

And don't take the forum thing personal or anything either mate, it's a ghost town with Doc being MIA for a while!!. There's very little activity over there and I hope Doc's doin Ok as he's a great guy and we get on well. I'm worried about things there tbh but they have some great gear on offer, so get them sooner than later imho.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

smang said:


> Ouff 2K in seeds, how are they going to manage to be stealth with that haha?


 lol, nah, it was only almost a 2k order cuz' someone tried to hijack my shit and by a plane tix with it, not that i made a $2k order from the tude, lol.. sorry about that..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got round to posting up x3 new smoke reports, if anyones interested here's the links as I am not uploading pics here direct to the forum anymore...

Blanco Berry Kush - (White Kush x Blackberry Pie) Test Strain for Gage Green. >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1157
Royal Flush (Chemdawg OG Next Level x OG) Test strain for Gage Green. >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1186
Sure Fires - 'HeadCase' (Blockhead x Casey) >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1185


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 22, 2012)

That head case im getting if it get a release date 




Im digging that royal flush to.....!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, nah, it was only almost a 2k order cuz' someone tried to hijack my shit and by a plane tix with it, not that i made a $2k order from the tude, lol.. sorry about that..


That's right.... we ordered the same day. I was worried my info got jacked too


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2012)

SkunkMunkie did u ever post your SAK's?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> The CT haz is using is the drawoh 2.5
> View attachment 2304029
> so far I got.on lock down and coco puffs on way.
> View attachment 2304033
> ...


f'n nice man, good for you on the chocolate-thai beans I'm jealous. I have one last package of elephant stomper and grape13 coming in hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> SkunkMunkie did u ever post your SAK's?


Not my nut sack... I save that for chat roulette lol, but the plants I did get posted >>> https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1046&start=20
They're posted half way down that page linked but that thread is packed with old & new shots of multi strain girls in bloom


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

D3monic said:


> My order still says processed through NY on 19th 2 am  does that mean it's still at customs or its left ny?


if its processed through new york its through customs your cool man.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

cmt1984: I had a hazeman order sit in new york for 9 days but it has finally moved on hope they didn't open it 5 out of six orders have made it so far man!


My beans

HAZEMAN SEEDS: HIPPIE HEADBAND X12 (reg)
CALI CONNECTION: BLUE DREAM HAZE X1 (reg)
DINAFEM SEEDS: INDUSTRIAL PLANT X1 (fem)
HAZEMAN SEEDS: WHITE GRAPES X12 (reg)
HAZEMAN SEEDS: GRAPE 13 X 12 (reg)
HAZEMAN SEEDS: ELEPHANT STOMPER X 12 (reg)
GAGE GREEN GENETICS: NYC HP13 X 12 (reg)
TGA SUBCOOL: PLUSHBERRY X 10 (reg)
SEEDISM: BLZ BUD X 5 (fem)
SAMSARA SEEDS: EL ALQUIMISTA X 5 (fem)
DINAFEM: FRUIT AUTOMATIC X 3 (rudi)
WORLD OF SEEDS: PAKISTAN RYDER AUTO X 3 (rudi)
RESERVA PRIVADA: OG KUSH X 4 (fem)
EMERALD TRIANGLE SEEDS: BUBBA 76 X 4 (fem)
DINAFEM SEEDS: ORIGINAL AMNESIA AUTO X 4 (rudi)
GREEN HOUSE: LEMON SKUNK X 1 (fem)
BARNEYS FARM: TANGERINE DREAM X 2 (fem)
BARNEYS FARM: ACAPULCO GOLD X 5 (fem)
PARADISE SEEDS: WAPPA X 1 (fem)
SAMSARA SEEDS: HOLY GRAIL 69 X 1 (fem)
GREEN HOUSE SEEDS: LADY BURN 1974 X 1 (fem)
SENSI: BIG BUD X 5 (fem)
CH9: JACK X 1 (fem)
CH9: HUMBOLDT X 1 (fem)
NIRVANA: SNOW WHITE X 5 (fem)
NIRVANA: AURORA INDICA X 5 (fem)
SATIVA SEED BANK: BLACKJACK X 4 (fem)
NEXT GENERATION: GRAPE GOD X 8 (reg)
KANNABIA: BIG BAND X 2 (fem)
SAMSARA SEEDS: GREEN LOVE POTION X 5 (fem)
DELICIOUS SEEDS: COTTON CANDY X 1 (fem)
SWEET SEEDS: DOUBLE WHITE X 5 (fem)
BODHI SEEDS: GOJI OG X 3 (reg)

TOTAL BEANS: 171

TOTAL BREEDERS: 23

I know its not much to rest of you but compared to when i first started this thread it is way nicer!

since i ditched the LED and went back to the HID's the lady has been blowing up at least an inch it half an inch per day! by the way I have a 400w MH and a 400w HPS and a digital conversion ballast.

I'm gonna wait a few years for LED's to get their shit together and drop the fucking prices who wants to pay for shit!

according to Jason King the author of the cannabible HP-13 is a coveted strain that goes for 8k a pound in NYC, twice the price gold as he says. but i guess GGG has mastered it and I can't believe its still in stock!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 22, 2012)

that was a fast edit Racerboy


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> that was a fast edit Racerboy


 lol, thanks drank.. it just so happened to pop up and i took a peak to see what it was and saw it was here to took care of it right quick..


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

just two days after switching back to HID's, and she has blowing up compared to the LED!

 Black Jack two days before:


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

Good evening all, was just stopping in for a bit of advise.

Looking for a high yielding Kush Strain. 

I grow in 25-35 gallon pots in super soil.

Thanks for any help


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Good evening all, was just stopping in for a bit of advise.
> 
> Looking for a high yielding Kush Strain.
> 
> ...


I don't know you might get better advice but cali connection Jedi Kush or 303 seeds Aspen OG Kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Good evening all, was just stopping in for a bit of advise.
> 
> Looking for a high yielding Kush Strain.
> 
> ...


If you can source a hell angel og cut then you are in business but other thn that you can try double barrel og , Larry og lemon og or any of the crosses and should Yeild decent. But if you want heavy yield then og is not the strain.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

wyteberrywidow he is looking for a kush strain not primarily og


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks ya'll 

any others?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 22, 2012)

Bro I would do headband if you want yeild with kush like structure. just sayin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> wyteberrywidow he is looking for a kush strain not primarily og


Kush period does not yield well unless crossed into a heavy yielder. Hindu,paki,bubba,master,afghan all grow short stocky with low to medium yields the best bet would be a og or a cross. I just recommended those og's because those are known to yield well.


----------



## xyz101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Bro I would do headband if you want yeild with kush like structure. just sayin.


i thinking headband too but from who? I heard socalseedco has a killer headband lmao!!! just playin.. For real though I would go for sin city seeds at tsd they have some kush crosses they say yields good just read their descriptions and 15 seeds for like 60$


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 22, 2012)

like I said he could probably find better advice from others like yourself and I was right.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 22, 2012)

See jenks now you'll grow something worthy of a better trim job. Better sharpen your scissors.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 22, 2012)

dear cosmic bubba , 

after some browsing & window shopping & soul searching , all i can say is : i love you.

~gud


*

hazeman with tails & ready for the coco nap in < 24 hours.

ow yes.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 22, 2012)

Def grabbin a pack of that royal flush

has it been said when the next Bodhi is dropping? and is it at the tude or seur?


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 22, 2012)

Just grabbed Top Dog gear at CC
Bubble Chem
Tres Star Dawg
Star Dawg
:excited:


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 22, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> Def grabbin a pack of that royal flush
> 
> has it been said when the next Bodhi is dropping? and is it at the tude or seur?


It was mentioned end of Aug. But no word yet. Im sure MD will let us know...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

i can't wait for the new jaws drop at zon.. gonna drop a few things i don't have yet, plus they look to be hitting the store and not just auctions this time around.. much respect for t.m....


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i can't wait for the new jaws drop at zon.. gonna drop a few things i don't have yet, plus they look to be hitting the store and not just auctions this time around.. much respect for t.m....


What ya got from Jaws? If u dnt mind me asking.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

hmmm, let me think twisted..

i got some of that cali sunshine, chocolate banana og, the banana og, whirly bird, insane jane and maybe one or two more i don't remember..

i did a trade with the man himself, t/m and he really took care of me to say the least..


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 22, 2012)

Chocolope Kush all the way

best yielding kush i've ever grown



Hemlock said:


> Good evening all, was just stopping in for a bit of advise.
> 
> Looking for a high yielding Kush Strain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hmmm, let me think twisted..
> 
> i got some of that cali sunshine, chocolate banana og, the banana og, whirly bird, insane jane and maybe one or two more i don't remember..
> 
> i did a trade with the man himself, t/m and he really took care of me to say the least..


nice...lucky man.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 22, 2012)

im gonna pick up that Star Dawg now

cant believe it, i wanted those same other 2 and they're gone already. that was quick!!!!



Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Just grabbed Top Dog gear at CC
> Bubble Chem
> Tres Star Dawg
> Star Dawg
> :excited:


----------



## stak (Aug 22, 2012)

Bad Karma said:


> It would appear that US Customs has intercepted my package from Sannies, so no Cheeseberry or Chucky's Bride for me.
> This is the first time that one of my online seed orders hasn't made its way to me.
> Well, that fucks me and my next crop up quite nicely.



I just got my first order from Sannies this past monday and it was probably the worst "stealth" packaging ever.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 22, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> im gonna pick up that Star Dawg now
> 
> cant believe it, i wanted those same other 2 and they're gone already. that was quick!!!!


I posted as soon as my buddy told me. sorry bro.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 22, 2012)

no probs, i know they're all dropping elsewhere soon too


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2012)

stak said:


> I just got my first order from Sannies this past monday and it was probably the worst "stealth" packaging ever.


 really?/ i haven't ordered since they make you sign for the package now, but this is surprising to hear to say the least as sannies stealth has always been top notch grade a in my book...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 22, 2012)

stak said:


> I just got my first order from Sannies this past monday and it was probably the worst "stealth" packaging ever.


Next time ask for the spongepot stealth method. You don't have to buy it, just ask for it in the comment box. That other crap they do with the cardboard is ridiculous.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 22, 2012)

gotta send the lenses back tomorrow so i set up the macros one more time to try em out...i still have no idea which one i want to buy, i want em both lol.

1 and 2 was with the 100mm L series macro lens and 3, 4 and 5 was with the 65mm mpe 1-5x macro lens, all unedited...and the last picture is a goose that hangs out at my parents house...i didnt know they had teeth...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 22, 2012)

Just refreshed the page at bbay and there's a big ass bday banner at the top.. That's pretty cool lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 22, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Put some robitussin on it... Should be good


You ever drink a whole bottle of Robitussin, lol? I been on a few Robotrips, lol.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 22, 2012)

12-15 dramamine..... can be fun but can get a bit scary too.


----------



## stak (Aug 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> really?/ i haven't ordered since they make you sign for the package now, but this is surprising to hear to say the least as sannies stealth has always been top notch grade a in my book...


It might be able to get by an x-ray but there is no chance it gets by if the package gets opened.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

D3monic said:


> 12-15 dramamine..... can be fun but can get a bit scary too.


I don't remember how many I ended up doing, but I had to drive home to see a girl when I was in the Marines, and got out of work late, so I had been up since 3am and started driving home at about 9pm doing a 6-7 hour drive depending on traffic. I popped a bunch and drank like 128 ounces of Mt. Dew. I made the trip in 5 hours and couldn't stop talking when I got there. Everyone was sleeping, or wanted to go back to sleep, but my mouth was going a mile a minute, lol. Heart did have some palpatations going on though lol.

The robotripping is fun, but it really fucks up your sleep. I couldn't sleep for 2 days, but I was so exhausted. I was straight tripping though, lol.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

now saw the list for the Jaws drop...i want too much of them...anyone know what kinda quantities they gonna have?

and only 25 packs of Force OG were made total...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally... like that crazy creepy chick from poltergeist said "this house is clean now" 

I have 4 OGPK that have been in flower for around 3 1/2 weeks and no seeds in sight. 







SOooooo I think it's finally safe to throw in these bodhi ladies (tent was getting CRAMPED)

and BTW Method Sevens FTW!


Dream Lotus (BD Dom?)
Before






After






A13xA11 (A13 dom?)







Cali Yo! #2







Cali Yo! #4







This poor poor lady is the Inferno Haze (shoved in the corner of the tent) F2 she so so so tiny but, needed the room so here she is.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good buddy. Still using BioCanna nutes?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Looking good buddy. Still using BioCanna nutes?



yes sir... well, on the bodhi gear (not the OG) I tend to try to stay with the bio when I'm running newbies... seems safer then the AN.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking good sketchy! I love my method 7 

Anybody up in here use adjustawing?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Man I have a really bad love hate relationship with BioCanna. I get tired of it try something else, then dial it in a little further. I have been having some pH issues with build up. Don't forget your lime, lol... That stuff makes it so much easier. I had some that started to lock up and I top dress lime and just did a watering, and I came back an hour later, and the leaves were high to the sky. Things look to be okay, but I still had some that were further in flower that took a big hit, they look like they will be okay though. Thinking of pHing it with EJ pH up during the first few weeks of flower as this is the time that it normally starts to act up, though using some more lime at the beginning has helped also.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

those look great Sketch...eally nice structures on them dream lotus and apollo's

1 pack of GGG Lemon Fuse just added and IN STOCK....maybe they found it at the bottom of some pile

new strains adding now too


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Man I have a really bad love hate relationship with BioCanna. I get tired of it try something else, then dial it in a little further. I have been having some pH issues with build up. Don't forget your lime, lol... That stuff makes it so much easier. I had some that started to lock up and I top dress lime and just did a watering, and I came back an hour later, and the leaves were high to the sky. Things look to be okay, but I still had some that were further in flower that took a big hit, they look like they will be okay though. Thinking of pHing it with EJ pH up during the first few weeks of flower as this is the time that it normally starts to act up, though using some more lime at the beginning has helped also.



fucking WORD! I was starting to get PH issues as well... note the bottom leafs on the A13xA11 for best shots of them. didn't know about the lime but, dude at the grow shop dropped a dime of knowledge and saved me from a pretty epic headache with some of my most precious gear.

I use hygrozyme and silica blast for my Ph up and down... 

I know AN get made hate..( I use to do it)... but, out of the products I have used they seem to have a good hold on stability...(at least with my experience)... stuff has never let me down. Just way more $$$ and a shit ton more work compared to the Biocanna (when it's not fluctuating like it is now)


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

I normally mix 2 TBS of Dolomite lime and Azomite into my Pro-Mix prior to planting. I will top dress the lime in every month after that. I guess I just got lax on it a bit, and then flipped plants which caused it to drop some more. If I can get through a run with no issues, the final product is sublime. BUt if you start having any issues, it just doesn't come back around like other stuff I've seen. I think I just need to flush a bit more. 

I use Hygrozyme every other feeding and I just foliar ProteKt for the silica. 

I know how you feel about AN. I kinda feel that way about Fox Farm, but at least I see Fox Farm taking steps to help deal with any issues that they had since the last time I used it. The now have the flush additive and a rooting additive which they didnt have before, but I kinda felt they need. Still thinking about going back to Fox farm and taking a whack at it again. My buddy has stuck with it since he started and does pretty well and I know if I really applied myself and use my knowledge, I could prob iron it out pretty easy. 

BioCanna is just so incomplete and I would rather use nutes and supplements that are meant to work together instead of trying a bunch of products and piece mealing it all together.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

Force OG...211.70...wow!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I normally mix 2 TBS of Dolomite lime and Azomite into my Pro-Mix prior to planting. I will top dress the lime in every month after that. I guess I just got lax on it a bit, and then flipped plants which caused it to drop some more. If I can get through a run with no issues, the final product is sublime. BUt if you start having any issues, it just doesn't come back around like other stuff I've seen. I think I just need to flush a bit more.
> 
> I use Hygrozyme every other feeding and I just foliar ProteKt for the silica.
> 
> ...




have you given super soil..(hate that name).. a go? 

I use Bennies in my regiment so AN's LCL has a permanent home no matter what the nutrient line is.. 
.... really like the Humboldt honey....
and hygrozyme .... 
so, yea... I don't think I'll ever be running just one product line. 

and with the Bio and having to supplemental the ever loving shit out of it... was not the case for me...(until the last bottles)... I only used Humboldt honey,Liquid Carbo load,Sweet,hygrozyme and silica blast..... and Cal/Mag...... shit and the bennies (great white and roots XL).....fucking ass crackers ok so maybe there was a little more going into the Biocanna regiment then I was previously thinking... LOL!



Higher Medz said:


> Force OG...211.70...wow!!!



[video=youtube;C_S5cXbXe-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Force OG...211.70...wow!!!


You talking $?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You talking $?


yip..at the tude
im guessing tude might get 10 packs at most

has you credited as one of the testers along with wbwidow and genuity


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

if that is in Euro's I'll punch my bosses secretary right now


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yip..at the tude
> im guessing tude might get 10 packs at most
> 
> has you credited as one of the testers along with wbwidow and genuity


Wow its good but not that good lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you link it i cant find it lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

* Blanco Berry Kush!!!!!!  WhiteKushxBlackberry Pie*



Grrrrrr seed Embargo..... will power! will power!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dam thats crazy! Plus theres no mendo montage?


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

lol £133.99 is wayyyyy to much. Over hyped strains?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> lol £133.99 is wayyyyy to much. Over hyped strains?


No not over hyped its the crazy dank! But im thinking 100$ but not 200$


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

anyone in the mitten wanna go half? LOL! that be the only way I would be in it to win it


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

they've been adding them slowly over the last couple hours

first was the pack of Lemon Fuse


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anyone in the mitten wanna go half? LOL! that be the only way I would be in it to win it


I got 4 phenos left of it and cant seem to pick lol there all so dank!



Hey sketchy what we need is a method 7 lenze for the bad boy cameras


What the hell is white delight?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got 4 phenos left of it and cant seem to pick lol there all so dank!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sketchy what we need is a method 7 lenze for the bad boy cameras



Weird!!!! I was thinking the same thing when I was holding them in front of my phone taking pic's... would be some pretty sexed out looking nuggets bet on that 


Edit: not making it any easier on me... LOL!!! $211 for a pack o beans on a whim it won't even make it passed customs... gahhh my balls are telling me go for it but, my head is saying no no no.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

whaa??..............


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

drops from Pisces and Motarebel between today and tomorrow too
no time to study that now tho, too much fire elsewhere

jaws, gage, bodhi....once i get those then ill be good for a while...yea right


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> drops from Pisces and Motarebel between today and tomorrow too
> no time to study that now tho, too much fire elsewhere
> 
> jaws, gage, bodhi....once i get those then ill be good for a while...yea right



no jaws for me

but... bodhi and now GGG look sexy!

I may pass on the Blanco berry seeing as I think bodhi posted he has a blackberry X coming out.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

yea the blanco berry kush doesn't interest me

did you see the the Jaws list tho?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea the blanco berry kush doesn't interest me
> 
> did you see the the Jaws list tho?


That hole jaws list i want but i know il miss it or get lagged out!
plus im going to be testing a bunch of sure fire gear soon so im
chillin on the beans


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That hole jaws list i want but i know il miss it or get lagged out


yip, gonna be fuk'd up...but u can bet ur last dollar i'll be there fighting the battle!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea the blanco berry kush doesn't interest me
> 
> did you see the the Jaws list tho?


naw...but, I have a strong feeling it would be cluttered with shit I'd want.. Blahaha! 

for what ever reasons... I pretty much stick with the tude. for what ever reason when I tried out Sannies and TSD my orders got funked up o and can't forget Irie Vibe. that package was pretty stealth... !!??? (sarcasm at 11)... even tho I think it was more so bad luck. err what not. when I order from a new spot I can almost count on something going wrong. but with the tude... 25-26 orders all accounted for


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> naw...but, I have a strong feeling it would be cluttered with shit I'd want.. Blahaha!
> 
> for what ever reasons... I pretty much stick with the tude. for what ever reason when I tried out Sannies and TSD my orders got funked up o and can't forget Irie Vibe. that package was pretty stealth... !!??? (sarcasm at 11)... even tho I think it was more so bad luck. err what not. when I order from a new spot I can almost count on something going wrong. but with the tude... 25-26 orders all accounted for


i def hear that bro....and trust me i'm sure u haven't lost as many packages as me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Got my bio diesil and sour flame og 
tsd was only 10day! To my door


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got my bio diesil and sour flame og
> tsd was only 10day! To my door


damn! that's super fly... fastest I think was around 13 days


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

How much will Jaws gear be? Just been reading about the drop, looks nice...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

so much rain...in the middle of this storm again

last few plants drying, gonna have to run my dehumidifier for the last day or two


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> How much will Jaws gear be? Just been reading about the drop, looks nice...


not sure myself...sure they will be reasonable tho


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 23, 2012)

As a little present to myself for starting tech school this week, I wound up purchasing a Micromole ballast last night - the 600w version. I'd had my eye on this for a while and noticed they were now in stock, so I'm gonna that a try out next grow along with a Philips 400w CMH bulb. Oh yes... and OGR WiFi will be what's crackin.

So in short, one less person for you all to worry about once the big drop happens!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

interesting. 

jj420 if you can, throw a link up for that ballast.

*

hot damn, looks like i need a breedbay account !

i need some JAWs in my life.

however, my $ isnt right for these drops...i got a $60 budget which aint getting me shit from GGG or bodhi or anyplace else once shipping is factored. wwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

y'all some lucky dudes.

spending well over $100 a single pack... that shit makes me pissed.

mouse vs. cheese 
^ its how i feel.
^ im tired of getting played by these seed dudes.

next gap$ i get , method sevens or (most likely) those hydrofarm knockoffs.

& blackberry pie... fine farmer passed me that cut. grew it out to test its keeper worthyness ... was not impressed & tossed a bunch of them.

*

sketchy that dream lotus doesn't look blue dream dom to me... but im still excited to hear how it turns out. for sure... on my gotta have it list. imo dream lotus is 2 pack worthy ...especially if blue dream gets a bump in potency yet keeps that great yield. the structure of yours looks great.

& if bodhi dont get me that : trich tech NL #6 x BCSC NL #5 : imma punch sketchys boss's secretary too. its a long ride to the dirty mitten but im totally down , gassed up , with a pack of rubbers in my pocket. i wear them when driving


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 23, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> starting tech school this week


Ooo, I hope it's not Wyotech. If it is, I hope it's better than the one my nephew went to in PA. I love him, but the kid is a total dumbass. Like 3/4 partially retarded. 21 with the brain of a 13 year old. They passed him through auto body and collision, he came out cocky as fuck, thought he was a pro, then fucked up my dad's truck trying to get rid of some rust and do some touch up paint on the wheel well of the bed. Still thinks he's a pro and can't get a position anywhere other than sweeping floors.


----------



## guwall (Aug 23, 2012)

SEED DROPS - HAPPENING NOW




TSD has dropped some crazy amount of gear. So many this list would go on for days, so I just listed the breeders.






*The Seed Depot 
* Top Dawg Seeds
Pisces Genetics
The Seekers of Genetic Wisdom
Karma Genetic
Motarebel Genetics
Exotic Genetic
Calyx Bros
Sub Rosa Gardens
SickMeds Seeds
*Suer*
Gooeybreeder 
Berry Mania BX
Professor P/Dynasty seeds
Blue Heron
Drizzella
*Cannazon*
*GGG*
Force OG - (Skywalker OG X JO OG]
Blanco Berry Kush - (White Kush x Blackberry Pie)
Harlequin Jo - (Harlequin x Joseph OG)
Mendo Montage F2
*Professor P/Dynasty seed*s
Blue Heron
Mochaloupe
*Jaws*
Seed Drop:
Derailed (Trainwreck x Starfighter)
Platinum dojo (Double Purple Dojo x Double Purple Dojo IX)
Yum Yum Bud (Chem Soda X Double Purple Dojo IX)
California Sunset (Sour Californian Lemon Larry X Alien Kush F3)
Banana Dojo (Banana Kush F8 X Double Purple Dojo IX)
Banana Kush F9
Auction:
Soylent Green
Insane strawberry
White strawberry diesel
Pink dog#1
Sour Dojo
*Bank of gage
*Haarlem
Bright moments
Grape Stomper OG


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 23, 2012)

That Force OG is what I'm trying to get my hands on, and that Bright Moments..


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 23, 2012)

The Sub Rosa Gardens is what i'm keeping my eye on =D


----------



## snodome (Aug 23, 2012)

finally some worked lines. what is the force like f4, f5?

people arent scrambling to pay 200 dollars a pack for another hacked f1 og poly, are they?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 23, 2012)

i wanna pick up that snowdawg 2 from alphakronik.........


----------



## xyz101 (Aug 23, 2012)

snodome said:


> finally some worked lines. what is the force like f4, f5?
> 
> people arent scrambling to pay 200 dollars a pack for another hacked f1 og poly, are they?


Lol I believe they are but I can see how its justified. Theyre the only ones using the legit skywalker besides rd. they test the shit out of everything and even talk to a few testers here in this thread but yea to pricey for me. this generation doesn't want decent and stable we grew up in the advertising age 30 second adverts for hottest latest greatest we want that exclusive!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 23, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> See jenks now you'll grow something worthy of a better trim job. Better sharpen your scissors.



why thank you and I will do a better trim job! always good to get advice, I wasn't aware of kush being a low yielder.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

Platinum dojo (Double Purple Dojo x Double Purple Dojo IX)


S.O.B..... Want want...want

Edit: Hey, Gud thanks buddy... I was talking with bodhi trying to get a idea what the SL dom phenos would look like. from what he said most of the SL dom phenos should have 0 side branching... that's where I was talking a guess seeing as this one has hell'a branching going on. LOL 

You have grown the True BD tho If I remember correctly...right?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 23, 2012)

I have enough beans for now and I can't afford to get any of the new drops, the force fire is sold out but you all probably know that. I ordered 6 packages in 3 days from the tude and the last one will be here tomorrow thought is was today but I called the post office and they said tomorrow. its the hazeman's elephant stomper and grape13 and six freebies I wonder why I didn't get the 12 hippie headband. is it only one order per person for that? because I got it with the white grapes which I ordered the day before the elephant stomper and grape13.

white grapes was on aug 7th and the stomper and grape13 was aug 8th did the promotion start the 8th?

anybody check this strain out from: simply female seeds called Super pig?




I'm bored so I took these shots of my beans:

 the TGA is plushberry 10 pack, fuck the middle picture you can barely read any.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;xm7oX1yCFU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm7oX1yCFU0[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

For those of you wanting it there x2 force ogs left lol


----------



## Hawg Wild (Aug 23, 2012)

Just a question for anyone who knows...

I've never had the pleasure of meeting Jaws or talking to him because I don't like the owner of the spot where he usually hangs so...

Is there a difference between his Double Purple Dojo and the old Double Purple Doja that was done by Sub and worked by Outlaw? The first time I saw it, I thought the letter 'o' was just a typo, but every time I see any reference to the Jaws gear it always say 'Dojo' and not 'Doja'... so it kinda made me wonder if it's the same strain or something different.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll pass hellraizer!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I'll pass hellraizer!


Dont blame yah its spendy!


----------



## guwall (Aug 23, 2012)

I got the Force OG, I'll be soakin' in the coming weeks....



I need to get clipping, my cheddar is dwindling.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hawg Wild said:


> Just a question for anyone who knows...
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of meeting Jaws or talking to him because I don't like the owner of the spot where he usually hangs so...
> 
> Is there a difference between his Double Purple Dojo and the old Double Purple Doja that was done by Sub and worked by Outlaw? The first time I saw it, I thought the letter 'o' was just a typo, but every time I see any reference to the Jaws gear it always say 'Dojo' and not 'Doja'... so it kinda made me wonder if it's the same strain or something different.


 i'm about 99% positive that he's working with outlaws gear m8.. i had offerend up a pack of outlaws dpd's for someone to work with so they wouldn't be lost, and i heard from trademaster that they're not going to be lost, and he's doing a bunch of work with them.. so yah, outlaws dpd is what he's working with..


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> is sannie not gonna reship to you?
> isnt that the reason he charges more for shipping (so he can know the truth too)?
> 
> he knows it & i gotta believe sannie gonna make good.



I just received an email from Sannies, saying he'll reship or refund if the seeds don't show up soon.
I'm going to ask for a refund though, since I'll have to source some local seeds or cuttings now if I want to fit in one more crop before I move.
Looks like I'll be heading down to the Bay tomorrow for some goodies.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Got my bio diesil and sour flame og
> tsd was only 10day! To my door


got my sour flame og 6 germinng as we speak hope we can do a side by side mate !


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;xm7oX1yCFU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm7oX1yCFU0[/video]


I'll give her some youthful exuberance. I need me one or two of those, lol.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> have you given super soil..(hate that name).. a go?
> 
> I use Bennies in my regiment so AN's LCL has a permanent home no matter what the nutrient line is..
> .... really like the Humboldt honey....
> ...


I actually did start a super soil grow. I had a batch mixed and everything. The problem was that I couldn't even veg in the Roots organic like it says you are supposed to. I ended up having to feed at something like week 2 in a 1 gal pot because everything was hungry. I gave it a norm dose of BioCanna and they picked up. I tried to just water after that, and it got hungry again. So I abandoned the project looking for a good veg mix and ended up really tightening up my BioCanna run in the process so I just stuck with it. I do this every so often. I have problems with BioCanna, look for something else, and then the BioCanna starts doing even better than it had before. I am considering giving it another go again, I have some Chernobyls I'm dying to get into. 

I use Humboldt Honey also. I don't use it as much as I used to. I normally only add it during innoculations and at around day 30 and 45 of flowering. I'll start adding a bit in once I get to the end to help with smells and flavors. I was using a little every time, but it just seems a bit redundant to use the whole time while using BioCanna. I alternate Hygrozyme and Roots Excelurator. I've used great white and roots xl. I use Azos and Mykos now. I really like these and see real nice root development with them. Great white is just too pricey for my liking.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> interesting.
> 
> jj420 if you can, throw a link up for that ballast.


Sure thing mang. The Micromole from Humboldt Nutes:

http://www.monstergardens.com/grow-lighting/digital-ballasts/micro-mole-ballasts.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-vmshopgreen.tpl&product_id=915&category_id=161

^that's the 600w version, and the only one of the two that's dimmable down to 400 watts... which is currently the type of setup I'm working to perfect right now. Adding C02 to the mix is the next logical progression, but that will be a little later on (money's tight as it is).

And here's the bulb I'm thinking of getting to run with the ballast:

http://www.greners.com/i/grow-lights/hid-bulbs/type/sodium-halide-conversion/Philips_400w_MH_Conversion_Lamp.html


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

on the cheap for myco/innoculant : http://www.kelp4less.com/product-category/mycorrhizae/

u can get a pound for just a little more $ than 4oz of great white.

i shop at kelp4less frequently... & service is great ...& you can even get free sample of nearly anything if you're a customer & ask nicely.


your welcome


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

love those bulbs & that ballast.

i didnt know they made ceramic MH conversion bulbs for hps setups.

hmmm...


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

hey, anyone here run air cooled hoods and can recommend one that they like??

thank you kindly..


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ooo, I hope it's not Wyotech.


No no, Not there! It's a renowned private school.

And I'd managed to get the local county to pay for most of it, plus I'll still be getting unemployment checks every week as well. Win Win! Managed to also talk my way out of not one, but getting all _THREE_ Accupalacer tests waived. Booyah!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

i got a hydrofarm air cooled hood (w/ glass of course) i'll sell you... box it up & ship it to your door.

takes 400w to 1000w bulbs... used but excellent condition... make me an offer.

if you want a pic i'll post one... no problem.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i got a hydrofarm air cooled hood (w/ glass of course) i'll sell.


I own both the Raptor and Ocho hoods and I gotta say, the Hydrofarms are tanks! No doubt they'll last ya for life...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 23, 2012)

Btw, you just made my day with that hurdlur' chick vid there Capitan Stickyfingers. Lol, I was listening to some BS on the stereo and it just synced up perfectly... like that Pink Floyd and Oz deal!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, anyone here run air cooled hoods and can recommend one that they like??
> 
> thank you kindly..


I like cool tubes for tents and raptor for larger areas. Im looking into adjuster wing too


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I like cool tubes for tents and raptor for larger areas. Im looking into adjuster wing too


 i know that dizzle had asked about cool tubes on a thread on zon and everyone who replied all seemed to say the same things, cool tubes don't have a very good footprint area..

and i love the raptors, but they're too big for my area from the ones i looked at.. i only cover about 3 x 2.5 o so'ish..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

i use a 6 inch cool tube 1000watter in my 4x4 tent


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

Cooltubes work okay but you lose lumens because the light has to pass through the glass twice once it hits the reflector. Think about it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Cooltubes work okay but you lose lumens because the light has to pass through the glass twice once it hits the reflector. Think about it.


 yah, that's pretty much the same thing people were saying in dizzle's thread drank...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Cooltubes work okay but you lose lumens because the light has to pass through the glass twice once it hits the reflector. Think about it.



This is true (but) lummins isnt what brings the yield its PAR and par isnt blocked by glass!
lummins are what you and i see! Plant see and feed on par


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Cooltubes work okay but you lose lumens because the light has to pass through the glass twice once it hits the reflector. Think about it.


Yeah well i wont complain knowing i can get my 1000watt cool tube only 10 inches above my canopy at a steady 78 degree temp.
The loss of lumens becomes irrelevant at that point imo, i could be wrong but i dont think i am.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

MD you know anything about Project X from AKG ???


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I like cool tubes for tents and raptor for larger areas. Im looking into adjuster wing too


i like my raptors a lot, got 4 of em in my 8x8


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Racerboy I use magnum xxxl. I like them better then the raptors because of how the glass comes out. It's way easier to clean a magnum than a raptor IMO. Both are nice hoods but I chose The magnum for that reason. 
Pretty sure someone in here was saying they liked the blockbuster(I think) better than the magnum and that they ahead used both. It was one of the regulars but I can't remember who.

Btw I smoked some stardawg today. That herbs some fire for sure


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

Par isnt blocked by glass? I'm not buyin it. lol. 

We aren't running LEDs here.. HID going thru glass vs not going thru glass effects yield. That is definite and anyone running both aircooled and non aircooled reflectors will notice that.

I use both and I can tell you for sure.. I am 100% positive that my non air cooled reflectors produced better denser nugs than the ones with glass. 100% sure.



Higher Medz said:


> MD you know anything about Project X from AKG ???


He told be about what was in the works but he wasnt calling anything Project X when we spoke, lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Racerboy I use magnum xxxl. I like them better then the raptors because of how the glass comes out. It's way easier to clean a magnum than a raptor IMO. Both are nice hoods but I chose The magnum for that reason.
> Pretty sure someone in here was saying they liked the blockbuster(I think) better than the magnum and that they ahead used both. It was one of the regulars but I can't remember who.
> 
> Btw I smoked some stardawg today. That herbs some fire for sure


i love my stardogbx havent grown her out yet but have smoked buds from others who have grown out this cut


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Par isnt blocked by glass? I'm not buyin it. lol.
> 
> We aren't running LEDs here.. HID going thru glass vs not going thru glass effects yield. That is definite and anyone running both aircooled and non aircooled reflectors will notice that.


i actually saw less yield from my open bulb vert grow . . . . ?

yielded the same 4k vert as i did 2600 overhead in hood w/.glass, also i should say they were in the same area and i think 4k vert needed more room


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

With the purpose of cool tube being that you can place it a hell of a lot closer to the canopy than with out air cooled speaks for itself imo. Not sure how its even debated that you get better yields without when you cant put the bulb as close.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i actually saw less yield from my open bulb vert grow . . . . ?


Well I am not talking about open bulb, I was referring to 2 identical reflectors, one with glass, one without. Just a bulb hangin out in the open, you lose alot of light. it just goes everywhere.



tryingtogrow89 said:


> With the purpose of cool tube being that you can place it a hell of a lot closer to the canopy than with out air cooled speaks for itself imo. Not sure how its even debated that you get better yields without when you cant put the bulb as close.


Closer isnt always better. I try to keep my 600s 18". Much closer you actually can stress the plant out and see bleaching. Just have to find that sweet spot.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Hahahahaha samwell I just saw your sig! Makes sense to me


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Well I am not talking about open bulb, I was referring to 2 identical reflectors, one with glass, one without. Just a bulb hangin out in the open, you lose alot of light. it just goes everywhere.


you get more surface area in a vert bare bulb then you do from a 180 degree reflection of half the bulb in open hoods, or parabolic s

bare bulb vert means the bulb radiates around 360 degress of 3 feet of penetration around the bulb

im assuming i did it wrong guy i know get 3 per light using vert bare bulb



karmas a bitch said:


> Hahahahaha samwell I just saw your sig! Makes sense to me


he gave me "douche" rep so i found one of his first threads and made its title my sig . . .got to play the part


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

Parabolics are the shit. <-- Love mine.

I cant speak from experience about vertical growing, but I just would think that having more concentrated light, more light density on one small spot, would produce better results. As long as the lights are at the recommended distance from the canopy anyway. 

*HPS
*600w - 18"
100w- 24"


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Parabolics are the shit. <-- Love mine.
> 
> I cant speak from experience about vertical growing, but I just would think that having more concentrated light, more light density on one small spot, would produce better results. As long as the lights are at the recommended distance from the canopy anyway.
> 
> ...


ya mine was about 20 inches from bulbs, had 4 in center of room plants to ceiling and plants on ground liek stadium . . . there were so many problems i switched back, to hot, to man light leaks(not the vert bulbs fault)

it was all around a loss for me

i love my parabolic too, hope i can get 2 per this time


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Parabolics are the shit. <-- Love mine.
> 
> I cant speak from experience about vertical growing, but I just would think that having more concentrated light, more light density on one small spot, would produce better results. As long as the lights are at the recommended distance from the canopy anyway.
> 
> ...


^^ i take it you meant 1000watts? and not 100? if so i must be lucky to not have had any adverse effects from having my 1000w riding anywhere from 10-14 inches above canopy at all times......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> ^^ i take it you meant 1000watts? and not 100? if so i must be lucky to not have had any adverse effects from having my 1000w riding anywhere from *10-14 inches above canopy at all times*......


24 has more to do with viable lux/lumens penatration into canopy then it does harm to your platns . . i think

*you *must have good conditions eh, temp, humidity air flow . . .


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 24 has more to do with viable lux/lumens penatration into canopy then it does harm to your platns . . i think
> 
> *you *must have good conditions eh, temp, humidity air flow . . .


6" cool tube
400+cfm 6" fan 
oscillating fans
12,000 btu a/c - dehumidifier 
4x4 grow tent


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> 6" cool tube
> 400+cfm 6" fan
> oscillating fans
> 12,000 btu a/c - dehumidifier
> 4x4 grow tent


dang with a thousand?

. . . ., in my girls ten she is running
. 

*1k dual arc bulb hortilux
Chinese parabolic vertizontal hood
5x5 jordin or some other tent

LG 8kbtu A/C(exhaust only)

circulating tall fan

4in intake fan 

4in fan hooked up to a canna filter55(or 35) filtering room air and spitting it into A/C intakes, carbon filter

9plants in 5 gallon smart pots(east coast alien dog, SayD, teneseee HOG, GDP x SOUR D, stardog2f*8weeker, dog poo 3(?), double gorrilaGrape x emerpoer kush(gorrila grape leaning cut), starfire 2c*joany rotten cut, Zombie virus 6)

Soil-50/50 Canna CoCo to HP promix*

*Nutrinets-
Veg*
Canna A-4ml a gallon
Canna B-4ml/g
Cannasym- 9ml/g
Rootamentary 1ml/g
Sea green 1ml/g
Eckolonie kelp- 5 ml/g
earth juice 1ml/g
Root bloom- 1/8 tsp/per bucket
Bio grow-5ml/g(once a week)
roots accelerator 1ml/g
true blooms- 1ml/g(start 2 weeks before flower,so right at beginning of veg)

*Flower-*
Canna A-10ml a galon(cut at 3 weeks before harvest)
Canna B-10ml/g(cut three weeks before harvest)
Cannasym- 9ml/g(cut a week before harvest)
Rootamentary 1ml/g(cut after week 4)
Sea green 1ml/g(cut 10days before harvest)
Eckolonie kelp- 5 ml/g(cut after week 3)(thank you krink)
earth juice 1ml/g(cut after week 4)
Root bloom- 1/8 tsp/per bucket(cut after week 4)
Trinity- 5 ml/g(cut 1 week before harvest
Canna Boost-5ml/g(cut 1 week before harvest)
Pk 13/14(used 28-35 days before harvest for 3-4 feedings at 6ml /g)
Bio grow-5ml/g(once a week)
roots accelerator 1ml/g(cut 2 weeks into flower)
true blooms- 1ml/g(cut 3 weeks before harvest)

i know it seems like of products, but at low levels a lot but i do a long flush with phed 6.0 water, also i only end up bying nutrients about 2 times a year tops, and for soem bottle its once a year


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dang with a thousand?
> 
> . . . ., in my girls ten she is running
> .
> ...


Seems you got it down to a science of your own for sure. 
I personally use coco as well, it is the botanicare aeration formula 50/50 coco and perlite.
I water drain to waste every time with around 20% run off. 5.8-6.0 ph i feed every watering. in flower they get fed about 1550ppm every watering and sometimes they actually want more nutes!
all botanicare Pure blend pro nute line, liquid karma, hydroplex, sweet, silica blast, cal mag, and i also use humboldt purple maxx snow storm the last 4 weeks of flower.
a little epsom salt here and there and some hygrozyme and of course beneficials for the microbial life.
5 to 7 gal pots depending on my mood and how long i decide to veg, (some longer than others because slower veggers).
But thats pretty much it, before i had this system i used all soil and advanced nutrients, to say the least my system now is much more dialed and better results.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

i never run any waste, not a drop leaves my soil if i could help it, i dont even leach or flush my plants before harvest, my buds come out very smooth, and flavorful (depending on strain), wasted nutrients is wasted money to me , so i try not to waste a thing, even reuse my soils, once i break down roots with cannasyme and had a fish fert in there to revitalize the soil,50/50 mix old to new, ill use a reworked soil for about 2-3 runs before i dump it all and start over. 

also i fed ever day, about 1000ppm's, got to remember that some of what im feeding is organic so it will not show up on the PPM meter

, and even if they are damp ill just give em a little, i try to keep the soil zone saturation around 50% always

sea green, is a humic fulvic soy,kelp hydrolasate, and for some reason it kills insoluble salt formations i forget what exactly is does but it 

prevents salt build up that can not be absorbed by plant 

i also use 7 gallon pots an 5's


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i never run any waste, not a drop leaves my soil if i could help it, i dotn even leach or flush my plants before harvest, my buds come out very smooth, and flavourfull(depending on strian)
> 
> also i fed ever day, about 1000ppm's, got to remmber that some of what im feeding is organic, even if they are wet ill jsut give em a little, i try to keep the soil zone saturation around 50% always
> 
> ...


I just run the drain to waste on coco. in soil i didnt.
The reason i do is because botanicare recommends it to keep things less saline. Seems to work for me cause i dont have to flush either, as long as i drain to waste every or every other water things stay real smooth for me the entire grow. 
I have also read endless shit on coco and everyone recommends drain to waste with that medium, apparently its the proper way to use coco as a medium for growing.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

yea def meant 1000w.

heres a bud too close. not mine but u get the idea. this happened to me recently tho. pisses me off when i see that. i try to stay 18-20" away with my 600 now at all times.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I just run the drain to waste on coco. in soil i didnt.
> The reason i do is because botanicare recommends it to keep things less saline. Seems to work for me cause i dont have to flush either, as long as i drain to waste every or every other water things stay real smooth for me the entire grow.
> I have also read endless shit on coco and everyone recommends drain to waste with that medium, apparently its the proper way to use coco as a medium for growing.


weird i have heard the exact opposite, that soil need to drain and dry out, where CoCo coir doesn't cause it is inert soil medium and doesnt react as other peat based soils do . . .

tell you the truth since starting growing, ive have used canna CoCo line nutrients and coir, and i have never flushed at all until harvest, i figured why run my bennies and bacteria and microbes out of the soil and jsut let it all groove like a ecosystem

tell you what though, my cost per a gram when on this regime is around 1.42 a gram, about 1.5 per+ depending on strain


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> yea def meant 1000w.
> 
> heres a bud too close. not mine but u get the idea. this happened to me recently tho. pisses me off when i see that. i try to stay 18-20" away with my 600 now at all times.
> 
> View attachment 2306368


very interesting never happened to me but i be sure to take note of this, so what else does it do to the bud other than discolor it? anything?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> MD you know anything about Project X from AKG ???


I dunno but the movie kicks ass lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> very interesting never happened to me but i be sure to take note of this, so what else does it do to the bud other than discolor it? anything?


Yes. actually can cause a plant to herm. That alone leaves me to believe it is pretty stressful.. Interestingly enough tho.. and this is bizarre.. the bleached buds taste better due to lack of chlorophyll, lol.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my outdoor grow 7 weeks ago

here it is today. 7 weeks later. Running out of room and just baaaaarely starting to flower way up here on the 47th.
I hope i can harvest something out of this. this is my first outdoor this far north. And im already not too keen on the fact theyre not really flowering yet so i started light depo from 6:40 pm to 6:40 am with black and white poly over my whole green house.
Daylight right now is still up there in the 14 hour region so hopefully flower really kicks in here an i can harvest by holloween


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 23, 2012)

Here are a few shots of my fresca 1ks with magnum reflectors...



i need to secure that wire once I chop them.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, anyone here run air cooled hoods and can recommend one that they like??
> 
> thank you kindly..



I run the Magnum XXXLs and love them.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Yes. actually can cause a plant to herm. That alone leaves me to believe it is pretty stressful.. Interestingly enough tho.. and this is bizarre.. the bleached buds taste better due to lack of chlorophyll, lol.


Random question, do you think the light being so close and intense can cause buds to take longer to mature as well?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 23, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> No no, Not there! It's a renowned private school.
> 
> And I'd managed to get the local county to pay for most of it, plus I'll still be getting unemployment checks every week as well. Win Win! Managed to also talk my way out of not one, but getting all _THREE_ Accupalacer tests waived. Booyah!



Good luck with your school man.
I'm also returning to school, (after 20 yrs off)

I'm planing on doing botonay an plant genomics.
Guy from my area named Sam Zwenger inspired me with his biotechnology of cannabis sativa thesis.

I'm currently suffering in English 101 an algebra.

Aaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

here ya go racer : 

21" x 21" x 11"

both my hydrofarm hoods have the same defect... with hairlines on one corner of the hood at the welded seam.

i recognize the weld as an issue but its never gotten worse & im using the other hood right now in the lab. 

i've had these a hot minute... with zero issues... and zero drama.

and, with the last year, the glass kit was purchased.

you can push air straight through or from the top... the air cooled kit comes with block off plates that can be re-positioned.

any reasonable offer is fine... not trying to recoup anything.

just rather see it used than sit collecting dust.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

here's what he said...
the SCK2 will be extremely limited, and will only be available at Attitude. Same with the cross we did for the freebie giveaway to promote the new lines called Project X. More details to come.....



and something new he's working on:

Hybrid Name: American Kush

Lineage: Pre-98 Bubba Kush x Sin City Kush

Flowering time: 6-7 weeks

Release Date: Halloween 2012
Availability: Limited Edition (400 packs available worldwide)  Attitude Seedbank, Basil Bush

MSRP: $80 per pack of ten seeds

Description: The American Kush cross by Alphakronik Genes brings together two of the worlds best kush varieties together for the first time. By combining their famed Sin City Kush which consists of a cross between Las Vegas Purple Kush and Snowdawg BX, and their Pre-98 Bubba Kush, AKG have created a hybrid that truly delivers the body-numbing power that the Kush namesake is known for. Three years in the making, this hybrid produces large, golfball shaped flowers with tight internode spacing while keeping the structure as close to the Kush lineage as possible. The flavors vary from soft fruity tones to coffee, jasmine, lavender and lemon. 
This cross has shown benefit to patients who suffer from chronic pain, nausea, muscle spasms, and generalized joint pain. 
We recommend a feeding schedule that is high in nitrogen, with dialed down amounts of potassium and phosphorus. Feed your N base until week 3, and then add in the P and K to bulk up the plant until the flush cycle. This plant can withstand more heat than other weve found, mainly due to the Kush lineage. The large fan leafs tend to work well as shade leafs, and therefor may need some pruning during growth to maintain optimal light penetration.




MonsterDrank said:


> He told be about what was in the works but he wasnt calling anything Project X when we spoke, lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

i def love some of his snowdawg bx.

& this round of 3 alphadawg testers producing very tight nugs. 
much better than my first run.

she's a beaster in veg , clones easy , mega simple care , loves everything coco, droton, mapito, dirt.

my mother in veg is astounding for a one gallon grow bag plant.

brb w/ a pic cause its "lights on" time.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> here ya go racer :
> 
> 21" x 21" x 11"
> 
> ...


 thanks gud.. when i go up i'll measure shit out and i'm sure you'll be hearing back from me shortly..

thanks again brother gud..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

i just finished a test running preveg w/o rootbastic (atami version of root xl).

mos def = must have & worth every penny

plants are larger, more lush, bigger root system with the atami.

w/o = fucking joke & loosing yield in a perpetual cycle.

i 100% know its repeatable... so im never running w/o again.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

no problem.

if it fits = cheapy cheap for you

name your price... maybe include some JAWs gear.
if you're too much i'll tell you so.

5 of one strain on the jaws (prefer).
or 3 of one & 3 of another.

blessed.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Agent Orange*

_*C99*_

*CMH*


These pictures dont do these nugs justice! this camera takes shit macro's and makes it look weird but i dont have 1500 + for a nice LSR which id love! maybe christmas if the world doesnt end 4 days before it.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 23, 2012)

What might you gents like to know?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

hate to say it but somethings getting kicked from the mom tent... and it aint gonna be this.

cough, cough, double white.

: alphadawg :


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

hey gud, are those 4 inch fittings on that bad boy or 6 or, well, they don't look to be 8... just wondering ...


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

riot swing kid getting cut tomorrow  shit exploded over night with a transplant.

gonna preveg it too for optimum flower-a-tion & nug creation.

that slut better be herm free ! 
haters will hate on pollen in the lab.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

air cooled in/out are : 4"

*

mr. alphakronik when are your beanz gonna fall into my safe addy for free?

like candy rain drops in seed form from the sky.

ahem... imma wait for an answer


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> air cooled in/out are : 4"


 that's what they looked like, but kind of hard to tell from a pix.. ty..


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 23, 2012)

If you fellas would like to know whats coming up in AKGland, here it is. This is what's dropping this fall:

Las Vegas Purple Kush BX (LVPK x Sin City Kush)
Sin City Kush 2 - LE 2012 (Sin City Kush x Sin City Kush)(Made using what I call the "Skittleskunk" pheno of SCK)
American Kush (Pre-98 Bubba Kush x Sin City Kush)
The Dawgfather (Chemdawg D x Sin City Kush)
Nevada Privada (Snowdawg x Sin City Kush)
Quesos Fuertes (Exodus Cheese x Sin City Kush)
Gobbstopper (Purple Urkle x Sin City Kush)


Project X is a cross I did using the same male as the rest of the SCK line, but I'm not going to divulge the mother lineage or name. I am offering it to our vendors (online and dispensary) in the hopes of promoting the rest of the SCK line. I'm still working out the details, but what I'm hoping to see is when a person purchases two or more packs of the regular SCK line, they will also get a free 5 pack of Project X. 



Now, with that said, what would you all like to see coming from the AKG gardens in the future? I highly value customer feedback and think very highly of the RIU crowd here. If there are any new clones you'd like to see us search out, let me know!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> What might you gents like to know?


loving your JPR bro...smoking on a spliff atm, great any time of the day smoke
it's so hard to choose a keeper

waiting on that drop patiently!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Jay I'd love to see you guys source a cut of the g13 that goes around Ohio and bring back it's vigor. It should be pretty easy to breed with cause it seems to dominate what it's crossed with.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 23, 2012)

would like to see a 707 headband x sck


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 23, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> would like to see a 707 headband x sck



It's in the works, but won't be done until wintertime.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 23, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jay I'd love to see you guys source a cut of the g13 that goes around Ohio and bring back it's vigor. It should be pretty easy to breed with cause it seems to dominate what it's crossed with.



I'll see if I can procure a cut.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

trainwreck.
ecsd.

even a concept like new/old school combos.

for me, its the thing i like most about a guy like bodhi... those back to the future projects make me want to find a warehouse.

cause my basement it aint enough room


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> I'll see if I can procure a cut.


Nice. I would deffo like to run those. Most people use the pacific g cut. I'm not sure if it's the same but I don't think so. I love that plant. It's home baked apple pie for me. It's the one used to make the lemon g.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 23, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i know that dizzle had asked about cool tubes on a thread on zon and everyone who replied all seemed to say the same things, cool tubes don't have a very good footprint area..
> 
> and i love the raptors, but they're too big for my area from the ones i looked at.. i only cover about 3 x 2.5 o so'ish..



I rocked the yield master II in a 4x2.5 area with great results awhile back. I roll with the blockbuster perfect 4x4 footprint and output errrytime


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

dropping a fouth tray in 7 days !
stoked. 

& the lab, she be FULL.

after this SICK security camera upgrade (newest chipsets) & 2 terabyte hard drive install (im watching you outside world from my phone ! with hd audio quality) my brother is coming back to help me build a shed... then i can clean out the wunderland.

a mouse cant move or fart anywhere near my crib w/o me knowing & recording it for 18 months straight.
could give you guys the IP & you could see the fucking dysfunctional dickstains & cum storage units on my street.

ow wait... you'll see me too  

i'll never have another city pig come to my house & lie at my door.
no fuckface ===> you're busted !

and these assholes outside my crib are besides themselves.
& im in heaven. beat you physically. torture you mentally with my presence. openly mock your hideous girlfriend. 
& watch you pick your nose & laugh at your stained wife beater while you dump antifreeze on the street... anywhere there's wi-fi or 4g service.

have the lights & the 5th tray waiting. 
5 trays :: for 7 to 10 week strains harvesting every 2 weeks.

i just jizzed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> It's in the works, but won't be done until wintertime.


I want to see some more bubba kush hybrids and 707 headband


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> If you fellas would like to know whats coming up in AKGland, here it is. This is what's dropping this fall:
> 
> Las Vegas Purple Kush BX (LVPK x Sin City Kush)
> Sin City Kush 2 - LE 2012 (Sin City Kush x Sin City Kush)(Made using what I call the "Skittleskunk" pheno of SCK)
> ...


Love it man. I'll be stocking up for sure. I just got done smoking a stick of JPR with a 2 month cure. Unreal potent man. Def a big favorite. Any JPR coming back around? The LVPK BX, SCK 2, American Kush, all sound right up my alley. I think doing a cross with NYC Diesel or Sour Diesel would be good. Or if you had access to Lemon Skunk since you are in LV, that is another one I think would be interesting to mix it up with.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 23, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to see some more bubba kush hybrids and 707 headband


bubba kush is three projects back, but on the stove for sure, good sir. we are planning a move soon to a much sunnier locale with much more space, so more males will be run in rotation. At the time, I have space for about 3. We've dropped the Spacequeen male as it gave the highest percentage of herm traits (4 reports on just under 30,000 seeds, you do the math), and that is too high for me. That is the reason that there is no longer any Jackpot Royale seeds available. I axed the dad.

With that said, we are doing male selection currently with the Snowdawg 2 line which will probably be ready at the beginning of the year, and the Jackpot Royale line will be started once the SD2 male is picked. I feel that this will finally be the cross that will get me as close to the Snowdawg clone as I might get, so depending on the results I may end work on it, and just keep producing. We'll see. 

707 is a fun hybrid to work with, but for god sakes is she a picky eater! Not only that, but the mofo stretches like no other plant I've grown. The finished nugs are very nice however, the remind me of the flavor of chemdawg d and a warm yeasty bread. Not sure if you guys would dig it. 

We also have a work in progress at the moment, our website. I'm sure you guys can figure out what my Alphakronik Genes url might be (not sure if its against TOS to put up urls), so let me know what you think. There isn't a ton of info just yet, but that has been given to the web designer to work with, and he has a new version of the site coming out very soon. We will not be selling anything online seed wise, but may have t-shirts and other AKG stuff available in the future. The site is setup for infomation and contact ease. I plan on blogging the seed making process on the site as well, and offer grow tips for the crosses we make. I think it will be good for people to be able to find us, but it won't have a forum or anything extra.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 23, 2012)

it's cool to put up hotlinks here alpha.. just an fyi...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2012)

Ever thought about working with master kush,blue dream,green crack. Something heavy yielding,dank.. I know the snowdawgs are on that list but any future crosses?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> bubba kush is three projects back, but on the stove for sure, good sir. we are planning a move soon to a much sunnier locale with much more space, so more males will be run in rotation. At the time, I have space for about 3. We've dropped the Spacequeen male as it gave the highest percentage of herm traits (4 reports on just under 30,000 seeds, you do the math), and that is too high for me. That is the reason that there is no longer any Jackpot Royale seeds available. I axed the dad.


I understand about the SQ male having a few herm traits in it. At least we know you are doing your work on your end.  But there were some really nice plants in those JPR genetics. I thought they blended really nice to come up with some interesting varieties. Maybe some work with that fabled amber pheno could be worked in? I know a lot of us wanted to see that pop up when we ran our selection.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> bubba kush is three projects back, but on the stove for sure, good sir. we are planning a move soon to a much sunnier locale with much more space, so more males will be run in rotation. At the time, I have space for about 3. We've dropped the Spacequeen male as it gave the highest percentage of herm traits (4 reports on just under 30,000 seeds, you do the math), and that is too high for me. That is the reason that there is no longer any Jackpot Royale seeds available. I axed the dad.
> 
> With that said, we are doing male selection currently with the Snowdawg 2 line which will probably be ready at the beginning of the year, and the Jackpot Royale line will be started once the SD2 male is picked. I feel that this will finally be the cross that will get me as close to the Snowdawg clone as I might get, so depending on the results I may end work on it, and just keep producing. We'll see.
> 
> ...


loved my snowdog2 pheno that is my keeper was fruity and earthy with a hint of somthing i couldnt put my finger on

i got your bubba love beanz but i was gonna save those


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 23, 2012)

Great info Jay. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I understand about the SQ male having a few herm traits in it. At least we know you are doing your work on your end.  But there were some really nice plants in those JPR genetics. I thought they blended really nice to come up with some interesting varieties. Maybe some work with that fabled amber pheno could be worked in? I know a lot of us wanted to see that pop up when we ran our selection.




I'll be popping some more to see what comes of it, if I can find a proper male in the line to work with I might let it do it's thang. If not, I'm just going to keep my nose to the grind and see if I can't create something just as appealing.


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 23, 2012)

+1 on f2 the Jackpot Royale amber pheno. Grow out a bunch of males, stress test them then select the most appealing LVPK dominant and let JPR live!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> I'll be popping some more to see what comes of it, if I can find a proper male in the line to work with I might let it do it's thang. If not, I'm just going to keep my nose to the grind and see if I can't create something just as appealing.


Watch out for a super vigorous spikey leaved SQ leaning pheno. It will rock your socks. 



Do I need to start a Keep JPR alive petition? lol


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

^ knew i shudda bought those beans.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ knew i shudda bought those beans.


Haha no shit!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

She is a very special lady for sure. I think she has moved up to the #1 most potent strain in my harem. I have a hangover after coming down from that blunt, the munchies were voracious, and the high is super stoney, Ive been plastered to my chair for 3 hours, lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 23, 2012)

^ get out... that's morning coffee weed for me 

fuck wheaties. 
get yourself that breakfest eL ...with JPR guts.

little cafe ole with extra sugar to make it right.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> She is a very special lady for sure. I think she has moved up to the #1 most potent strain in my harem. I have a hangover after coming down from that blunt, the munchies were voracious, and the high is super stoney, Ive been plastered to my chair for 3 hours, lol.


Sounds like thats up my ally 
Im always up for a 2x4 to the head!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> ^ get out... that's morning coffee weed for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I harvested this one at 11 weeks. I normally cut at about 8-9 weeks when she fades out, but I ran her in a heavier nutrient regimen with my SLH and she just kept fox tailing, and getting frostier, so I let her go. It was pretty social when I first cut her, but as Ive been curing my last bit of her for the last couple months, it just keeps getting more and more stoney. The flavor is unparalleled though, thick sweet skunky cheesy flavor. When I cut at 8-9 weeks it is an all day smoke for sure.



hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds like thats up my ally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That she is for sure, lol. I'd love to run her in hydro. I think she would really yield well. She is one of my best for sure and thats in soil. I normally get about 1 more zone off her than with any other plant.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally got my cz order pushed though!  looks like il have diz gear woot!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

nice man, got one of my own on the way. What you pickin up?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> nice man, got one of my own on the way. What you pickin up?


Homewrecker v2. 
Spicey cinderella 99. 
C99 f4 pineapple. 
Persian lime. 
Strawberry frost. 
Evil queen.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

Cool cool. Persian lime sounds interesting. I picked up some GC and the C99 f4. wanna get the Bay 11 for some reason. A little pricey, but its calling to me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Cool cool. Persian lime sounds interesting. I picked up some GC and the C99 f4. wanna get the Bay 11 for some reason. A little pricey, but its calling to me.


I got the bay 11 strait from the rep! For 60$  might look to that option


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 23, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I got the bay 11 strait from the rep! For 60$  might look to that option


Ya I didn't even think about that. How those Firestarters turn out for you?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2012)

Love those FS all five phenos lol your missing out if you aint scored them yet


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

on that note for the FS I may just have to pull up my britches and make a order 

my list would go a little something like this I'm thinking..

Blueberry Blast 
SweetDawg
[h=1]Strawberry Alien Diesel[/h][h=1]Purple Monkey Balls[/h][h=1]Grapehead[/h][h=1]Mr Majestic[/h][h=1]Firestarter[/h][h=1]Williams Wonder F3[/h][h=1]Mendo Montage F2[/h][h=1]C99 F4 Pineapple Pheno[/h][h=1]Deep Phaze[/h]


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Love those FS all five phenos lol your missing out if you aint scored them yet


I got a pack awhile back. Been sitting on them for awhile. I have a Casey Jones cut that I just put into flowering about a week ago. I cant wait to get into her. But I can't wait to see how those FS turn out for me. Hoping for a nice hybrid.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

If you guys want to know what you are missing out on, I know there is no love lost between a lot of you guys and Swerve. But if you don't have any of the CC Buddha Tahoe, you really are missing out. They are monsters. Super big chunky buds. The Louis XIII in it is ridiculous. Never seen a Kush like it, let alone an OG. I would love to know where it came from. Seriously, I may have to pick up another pack or two to sit on. Epic buds for sure. The Tahoe doms were a bit harder to deal with as they REEALLLY like their nitrogen, but the Louis Doms took everything I threw at them like champs and never complained. 

Here's a spoiler for you.  Week 8.

Twin towers bitches.  Here is a hybrid up front with a Louis Dom in back. Hybrid looks like she wants to go 10-11 weeks. Nice big nugs, but still pushing a lot of white hairs and gaining weight. Other Louis doms looking like they will be done in 60-65 days. The hybrid in the back will be done at around 9 weeks. 


Tahoe dom, so can't wait to get into these fox tailly nugs of goodness. still got a little bit of time on these, lots of white hairs on most of them. 


I lost the cuttings to this one. It is one of my faves for sure. it is a really nice hybrid that has the Tahoe smell with the dense Louis bud structure. The buds are starting to fox tail out a bit like the tahoe doms are a little also. Real pretty plant and I'm sorry i lost her.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 24, 2012)

fems or regs? those look damn tasty!


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> on that note for the FS I may just have to pull up my britches and make a order
> 
> my list would go a little something like this I'm thinking..
> 
> ...


It sounds like the flavors on the William's Wonder are a little lack luster, but the yields are real nice. Something to think about if you are a connoisseur like me.  Chupacabra and Green Crack look like real winners for sure though. I like the genetics on the Chupa.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

typoerror said:


> fems or regs? those look damn tasty!


These are the fems. I normally don't run fems, but I really liked the deal going with them and I was interested in the Louis XIII genetics in it also. Very stable genetics, not one nanner or anything. >.> *knocks on wood. I'm superstitious like a mug man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2012)

I picked up a pack of cc tahoe og but im scered to pop em lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I picked up a pack of cc tahoe og but im scered to pop em lol


I have heard nothing but good things about the Tahoe OG's from anyone that has grown them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I have heard nothing but good things about the Tahoe OG's from anyone that has grown them.


Yah thats what i was going off of when i ordered it!


----------



## typoerror (Aug 24, 2012)

yea i keep reading the same. your pics definitely sold em. i was thinking about the regs but if i go by the odds of 50/50 i get a better ratio with the fems. what to do? what to do?



edit- regs are out, that sure makes it easy.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

I was going to get some Tahoe OG, but I have some Bubba x Tahoe OG I need to run soon for someone. >.>


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> trainwreck.
> ecsd.
> 
> even a concept like new/old school combos.
> ...


Jus noticed a sign saying "f*ck the police* in the back of this pic. Quallllllllllllity hahahaha.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

Damn nice there Nightbird


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Damn nice there Nightbird


Thanks buddy. They really are an amazing strain to grow. The Tahoes are a bit fickle and want heavy nutes, but the Louis doms are about as easy going as they come.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Thanks buddy. They really are an amazing strain to grow. The Tahoes are a bit fickle and want heavy nutes, but the Louis doms are about as easy going as they come.


once I get my hands on a purple strain   I may entertain cracking some of the Tahoe OG's I have


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> once I get my hands on a purple strain   I may entertain cracking some of the Tahoe OG's I have


I got the purple strain.  I am looking forward to collecting some pollen and using it to make my own Purple OG and Purple Aliendawg.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 24, 2012)

what do they say about great minds again?..... o yea they should get high together Blahaha!



Edit:

I have a feeling that would be just fantastic. Purple OG (that's actually purple) was my goal when I gripped all them plush..(along with finding a purple bitch to make"try" and make F2s) but, alas had to abandon that one like a wet band-aid


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> what do they say about great minds again?..... o yea they should get high together Blahaha!


Lol I know! It will happen soon my man. We are gonna make it happen soon!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> once I get my hands on a purple strain   I may entertain cracking some of the Tahoe OG's I have


That mendo montage f2 will have all the purp you will need


----------



## DustBomb (Aug 24, 2012)

I was looking into making a few crosses... need some help with names.


----------



## DustBomb (Aug 24, 2012)

Confidential Kush (LA Con x Bubba Kush) x StrawberryBlue... Special K

OG Chem x White Russian... ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> Confidential Kush (LA Con x Bubba Kush) x StrawberryBlue... Special K
> 
> OG Chem x White Russian = spetsnaz


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 24, 2012)

Tonight I'll drive 20 miles to water my guerilla grow.
And I'll use my 80s nl5xHZc Fem pollen to knock up my gooddog, banana platinum, the white, sharksbreath ,5hz ,BlueBerry gum,an purp bubba Og.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

confidential kush x strawberry blue ==> berryblue x-files 

og chem x white russian ===> russian nipple biter

you asked


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i like my raptors a lot, *got 4 of em in my 8x8*


 Wowza Samwell!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Good luck with your school man.
> I'm also returning to school, (after 20 yrs off)


Sometimes it's tough being in there with a bunch of kiddos (I'm 29 btw). They all look like hip-hop casualties coming out of the last decade. noobs...

Good luck to you as well Scarhole!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2012)

Finally my Attitude order has been kicked along and just went through NJ ... took long enough.

Already looking at what to order next. I know i'm doing at least two blue heron on the next grow but looking at 

Snowbud
liberty haze
durban poison
c99
cannalope haze and i'm sure the list will keep growing


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got a pack of mochalope V2!
some listed for those interested


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 24, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Just got a pack of mochalope V2!
> some listed for those interested


tempting!!!!


----------



## cotchept (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm running the Buddah Tahoe OG and 6 weeks in it looks great. Remember reading someone describe the strain as an OG with good yield and that's pretty accurate. First time growing a CC strain and no herms with what looks like 2 weeks left before chop.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 24, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Tonight I'll drive 20 miles to water my guerilla grow.
> And I'll use my 80s nl5xHZc Fem pollen to knock up my gooddog, banana platinum, the white, sharksbreath ,5hz ,BlueBerry gum,an purp bubba Og.


SCAR' is that Gooddog from DrGT?? I've been eyein that and a couple of others he has, they worth a grow mate??


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2012)

fuck me...forgot all about the chem d bx3 and chem 91 x killer queen beans i had in paper towel....just checked em and they both sprouted, grew to be about 5 inches long and rotted...son of a bitch....got my only 2 TGA Grimm Reaper beans soaking right now, i definitely won't be forgetting about those..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> SCAR' is that Gooddog from DrGT?? I've been eyein that and a couple of others he has, they worth a grow mate??


 the couple of things i've grown from drgt's has been great skunk.. his og kush, and i'm growing his sour 13 now.. ecsd x g13..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck me...forgot all about the chem d bx3 and chem 91 x killer queen beans i had in paper towel....just checked em and they both sprouted, grew to be about 5 inches long and rotted...son of a bitch....got my only 2 TGA Grimm Reaper beans soaking right now, i definitely won't be forgetting about those..


Damn bro that definitely sucks!!.. It's happened to me too before though that's y I only germ in cups of water now..
Whats TGA grimm reaper? Sounds sick


----------



## guwall (Aug 24, 2012)

Someone's got less than 30 mins to tell me about Pisces and his cross MotorHead....Please, and thank you.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 24, 2012)

6 sour flame og germing as we speak cant wait running alongside 1 og kush and 4 exodus cheese


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn bro that definitely sucks!!.. It's happened to me too before though that's y I only germ in cups of water now..
> Whats TGA grimm reaper? Sounds sick


i copied this description and pictures from cannabis.com...they are not my pictures..

Grimm Reaper
Jacks Cleaner X Grimm male 

In our reserch we have discovered that the lemon tartness of JC combines well with the 
fruity mango taste of Brothers Grim work. We have now tested all of the new Grimm crosses and the results are amazing.Grimm Reaper packs on large hard buds covered in ultra white trichomes. Maturing in 8 weeks the combo of sour and sweet has created quite and uproar and the hardest decision is the best choice Grimm Reaper or JC2. The strain is very fast germs easy and is fast out of the soil.The high is energizing but the whole time your smoking you can't get over the amazing flavor. Unlike some of our super potent smaller med strains Grimm Reaper is a hard working seriously potent producer. 

1) Phenotypes -Very Potent with slight variation leaning toward JC or Cindy
2) Height- Tall with classic tree shape
3) Yield-Test plants pulled over 5 ounces in soil
4) Indoor/Outdoor/Greenhouse
5) Best way to grow-Untooped large bushes do very well.
6) Harvest Window-8 weeks
7) Sativa/Indica 70/30
 Hybrid- Jacks Cleaner X Original Brothers Grimm Male
9) High type- Up Elevated mode,some white noise,comes on fast and hard and stays strong.
10) Smells Sour lemons and sweet candy reminds me of a lemon head
11) Incredible cross that is over looked do to JTR and JC2 much sweeter and smoother smoke with same potency.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2012)

hey cmt, what is that grimm male?? it just says its from bro's grimm, shocking i know, but from what strain of theirs??


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 24, 2012)

Man I love hazeman seeds, I wasn't suppose to get hippie headband because I made the order the day before the promo but they sent me two!:

 now I have 36 hippie headband anybody need any? Hazeman must have a shit load of the hippie headband so I wonder if you made an order with 4 different hazeman seeds packs if you would get four hippie headband packs?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> i copied this description and pictures from cannabis.com...they are not my pictures..
> 
> Grimm Reaper
> Jacks Cleaner X Grimm male
> ...


Damn hell yeah that's nice! I hadn't even heard of these. musta went deep in the vault huh lol
The original Brothers Grimm male I'm guessing is cindy?


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey cmt, what is that grimm male?? it just says its from bro's grimm, shocking i know, but from what strain of theirs??





Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn hell yeah that's nice! I hadn't even heard of these. musta went deep in the vault huh lol
> The original Brothers Grimm male I'm guessing is cindy?


lol yeah man, i've had em for quite some time now...had to give up a decent chunk of my collection for those 2 beans..didn't want to pop em til i found a couple mother plants in case i get a male out of them...and my dannyboy and green queen x querkle mothers will do nicely 

from what i understand, the Grimm male was from a mix pack that Brothers Grimm put out....i think it was called Royal Mix. not C99 but from the same gene pool. hold on...i'll find the description somewhere...its buried in my millions of bookmarks...



edit - found it.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/333833-grimm-male.html


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Man I love hazeman seeds, I wasn't suppose to get hippie headband because I a made the order the day before the promo but they sent me two!:
> 
> View attachment 2307478 now I have 36 hippie headband anybody need any?



I would never steer you wrong.
Pop that double white, thats GK's pick


----------



## guwall (Aug 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Man I love hazeman seeds, I wasn't suppose to get hippie headband because I a made the order the day before the promo but they sent me two!:
> 
> View attachment 2307478 now I have 36 hippie headband anybody need any?



Hell yeah you on The Seed Depot Forum? They are starting a trading system.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 24, 2012)

@boneheadbob: you know I will and thanks for the recommendation, at least I think it was you!, oh I got ya it was GK that made the recommendation!

@guwall: I'm not on the seed depot forum but I can be and I will be! You know I emailed the tude and asked them why I didn't get the hippie headband with that order but the one after it I did and they replied the promo started the next day and wouldn't you know it they hooked me up so good on ya tude! 


@guwall: I'm on the seed depot now how do you create a username so you don't have to use your real name?


----------



## guwall (Aug 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @boneheadbob: you know I will and thinks for the recommendation, at least I think it was you!
> 
> @guwall: I'm not on the seed depot forum but I can be and I will be! You know I emailed the tude and asked them why I didn't get the hippie headband with that order but the one after it I did and they replied the promo started the next day and wouldn't you know it they hooked me up so good on ya tude!
> 
> ...



PM me when you sign up

Username Gu~


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

double white is very very good weed.
but i tossed the wrong pheno.

the gws leaning pheno was better in my setup in the stretch department.

for sure she's sensitive to lack of p/k/cal/mg/fe
^ any of those not in balance and you will get deficiencies.
^ likes high(er) hydro ph too ...5.5 to 5.8 isnt her favorite ...more like 5.8 to 6.4.

im gonna ditch the pheno i have... for a different lineup entirely.

still running it a few more times while looking for some new moms... spacedawg is next up for play.

& the ww leaning pheno really needs veg time for good yield as it stretches maybe 1 to 1.5x tops.

gws pheno = skunky taste
ww pheno = sweet with a hint of skunk

i saw two distinct phenos with some slight variation/deviation in others.

clones great too.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

after a few weeks of smoking killing fields...

meh  nothing super special imo.


*

my little kolossus (fem) looking great though.

*

hippie headbands in coco as of this morning.
nice.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

DG pickup. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

that is a sweeeeeeeeeeeet piece of glass.
love that base , dig the curves, & really keen on the aesthetic. 

how much was that? where did you grab it?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 24, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> SCAR' is that Gooddog from DrGT?? I've been eyein that and a couple of others he has, they worth a grow mate??


My indoor one was horribly abused in 90-110' f temps in flowering during the summer.
Shes was small yield as a result.
But dr gruber of course rocked the samples I procured in th sig journal.
I cut her last week an just smoked a bit, pretty good an tasty. I'd give the lil crystals on a stic plant a 8.5-8.75 out of 10.

I hope the outdoor will Be allot better as was the case with docs chemo Iranian last yr.
Docs a NINJA an I will run em all, got a c-99 if is about to get the flip.
Then I'll run his bubba Og, or cheese next...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> how much was that? where did you grab it?


$300 w/ adapter, nail, and a bunch of little fritted stones (kind of like those Health stone discs).

Got it off BM, though the deal was struck through FC.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

bm ?

fc ?

is that bm.ioffer.com ?

hahahhaha... today, this little nasty white chick, fat ass, dressed in purple, looking like a short/squat not sexy little grape, said to me on a bike ride across town : "hey popi got work ?"

im still trying to figure out what she meant.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bm ?
> 
> fc ?
> 
> "hey popi got work ?"


BM = Boromarket

FC = FuckCombustion

Work = Crack.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

you the man 3x !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha... little smarter now.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone else notice these IlikeAsianWomen.com or whatever banners on the top?

I mean there's nothing in the world like having a spinner, though just seeing that ad on _this_ site is just... Idk, weird.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> hahahhahahhahahahhahahahhahahahhahaha... little smarter now.


One of my coworkers once told me about "work". Hilarious thing was that he was the son of a preacher man in the south.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 24, 2012)

I see a massage envy coupon ... which reminds me. I still have 8 massages to get in soon.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

i was gonna say... line up 1000 people from my 'hood & id be the last fucker you ask for "work".

definitely dont look the type not even a little.

then again, preacher gets down.
takes all types that shit.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 24, 2012)

working girl = prostitute unless it has a new meaning


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 24, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to all that have been cool with me since the change i really do appreciate it and all the advice from all of you whether you like me or not!

and thank you Gu~ for the info about the seed depot I mean i have heard plenty of you all talk about it but until i received the extra hippie headband no one had suggested joining it and I had no idea it was a bank as well as having some amazing strains I must say, wish I knew about before i spent a grip at the tude! when I get some cheese i will check out what i want from TSD. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

yes , bonehead , your old & why the fuck on earth would "work" mean work when "work" means let's smoke some crack.

lol.

& i couldnt read text on my phone today w/o glasses.
can i tell you i was soooooooooooooo pissed off.
wtf? am i getting old too? 

before you know it, "i need a job" will translate into "ass fuck me with a telephone pole" , tin foil helmets will be all the rage, and republicans will be the new liberals.

watch out future world you crazy.


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 24, 2012)

I actually had two ho's working for me in Vegas. Not once, but twice with diff hos..

I would drop them off and screw around with the girls working the strip.

"Yo, is you working"? was code and the girls would say, yeah, Im working, what you want, baby?"


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2012)

idk gud, work always meant works, a syringe over in the badlands.. not sure if that's what she meant, but that's the only thing i've ever heard called work / works before..

but i'm sure you knew this ....


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> yes , bonehead , your old & why the fuck on earth would "work" means work when "work" mean let's smoke some crack.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


 ahh hah hah, sorry to be lol'ing gud, but it's just that i thought i was the only one getting older.. i never had problems seeing shit, but now i can't even see my own ass to wipe it, lol..

i'm still good with shit far away, but forget about anything up close and small.. i have problems reading magazines anymore.. i need to get a pair of glasses, but i think that would be an admission of my getting older.. something i'm holding off for as long as i can..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2012)

Got my tude order......!
= hippie headband
Tahoe og
Madness
Snoozberry


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 24, 2012)

man you guys crack me up with the whole lingo about what work means. I guess since I live in an arts district with a bunch of hippies i rarely see that unless I go to the tenderloin. thanks for the lingo update guys!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 24, 2012)

i didnt know work = syringe.
ah. yeah. i smoke weed 

still this little round bottom purple piggly wanted crack. jj420 got it. her lingo w/ papi, mannerisms, tone, way she was walking, body language, ass jiggling, etc. = gimmie crack.

though i did cut through the bad lands today. drug boys here watch CNN so no work till after a stock check & a little wolf blitzer ...lol.

man, baby, to smoke crack with you gonna cost ...open air anal ...w/ a side order of lips, tongue, no teeth in that dirty alley.

then imma hit you with a beer bottle on the finish. wtf? im frisky like that.

i get propositioned on this route by drug boys flipping "the knod" too. & they aggressive sellers just let me say. even in motion on a bike they asking & running in your direction.if you gotta stop at a corner... its all Pz & Qz or you are sleeping on drama. im always worried when on a pork chop delivery or a bean haul imma get suspected by the man just telling these fuckfaces get away from me. 

if the zombie apocolypse comes imma set fire to that section of town personally. pack of matches. scracth, scratch, poof. bye bye.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i didnt know work = syringe.
> ah. yeah. i smoke weed
> 
> still this little round bottom purple piggly wanted crack. jj420 got it. her lingo w/ papi, mannerisms, tone, way she was walking, body language, ass jiggling, etc. = gimmie crack.
> ...


 lol, yah, they can be pretty aggressive for sure gud.. some spots are worse then others though for reals.. when i was a kid i used to go to one set and there was so much competition to sell you'd have people throwing bags of assorted drugs in your car.. shit was way off of the hook..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 24, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> lol yeah man, i've had em for quite some time now...had to give up a decent chunk of my collection for those 2 beans..didn't want to pop em til i found a couple mother plants in case i get a male out of them...and my dannyboy and green queen x querkle mothers will do nicely
> 
> from what i understand, the Grimm male was from a mix pack that Brothers Grimm put out....i think it was called Royal Mix. not C99 but from the same gene pool. hold on...i'll find the description somewhere...its buried in my millions of bookmarks...
> 
> ...


The Grimm Reaper was a TGA Canada strain. JC x a male called (TGA Team Canada aka Homegrown's work) and yea supposedly the male came from a pack called Brothers Grimm Royal Mix.It's rummored to be a male "Grimm99" which was the final C99 created by the breeder before they became defuct. The Grimm Reaper keeper is supposed to smell like sour lemon mango candy.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> to smoke crack with you gonna cost ...open air anal ...w/ a side order of lips, tongue, no teeth in that dirty alley.
> 
> *then imma hit you with a beer bottle on the finish. wtf? im frisky like that*.


^Now _that's_ sig worthy.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 24, 2012)

Just gotta say real quick, if any of you ladies and germs in here ever get the opportunity to hit a Dave Goldstein piece I'd highly recommend doing so. In short.. *amazing*. Triple threat this thing is: Mini beaker feel, the MOST flavor, and the effortless ability to take monster rips one after another after another as if it's nothing. Killer killer piece!







^^ Not my pic, but shows what it can do.


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i didnt know work = syringe.
> ah. yeah. i smoke weed
> 
> still this little round bottom purple piggly wanted crack. jj420 got it. her lingo w/ papi, mannerisms, tone, way she was walking, body language, ass jiggling, etc. = gimmie crack.
> ...


My ex girl and her friends liked to do that bath salt shit. I told them if they came home and tried to eat my face, I would personally deliver a .40 cal to their domes to set them free, lol. I don't fuck around with zombies. That shit aint no good juju.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Roor gear is over fucking priced! And now its at the zon? No test grow or journals! Who is this roor?


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd buy a Roor bong, but prob never seeds. Stick to what you're known for.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> I'd buy a Roor bong, but prob never seeds. Stick to what you're known for.


What im thinking....!


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Roor gear is over fucking priced! And now its at the zon? No test grow or journals! Who is this roor?


Bit of a joke to jump into the seed market and over price shit. Look at the citrus smoothie, it's £99.99 for a unheard grapefruit x OG kush. Better stuff around for £99.99 lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Bit of a joke to jump into the seed market and over price shit. Look at the citrus smoothie, it's £99.99 for a unheard grapefruit x OG kush. Better stuff around for £99.99 lol.


Thats the truth right there


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dam i think my one of my seed depot orders got clipped by customs  no letter but no movment 
Wish the last one i got was a bit more stealth....!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam i think my one of my seed depot orders got clipped by customs  no letter but no movment
> Wish the last one i got was a bit more stealth....!


my seed depot order took quite a while too...so long that i forgot i had ordered it.

i wasn't pleased at all with the "stealth" either.


----------



## snodome (Aug 25, 2012)

i planned a run with my seed depot order made early july. that was stupid. no show, no tracking, no letter from customs. i guess it just vanished into thin air.

waiting on the re ship now.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn I was gonna make an order tonight from the Karma and Mota drop too. Guess I'll wait until shit gets sorted out. Not a whole lot agitates me more than either waiting forever or not receiving something I paid for.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Damn I was gonna make an order tonight from the Karma and Mota drop too. Guess I'll wait until shit gets sorted out. Not a whole lot agitates me more than either waiting forever or not receiving something I paid for.


Yeah I was getting ready to order some of those rd afghan crosses. I've been eyeing 3-4 corners,afghan face off and afghan ghost. Not much to go on besides dank + dank= dank, so I'm hoping the male is good breeding stock


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam i think my one of my seed depot orders got clipped by customs  no letter but no movment
> Wish the last one i got was a bit more stealth....!


im in the same boat. surely you do , do you know the date of your order?

me : july , 18th ...so im well over 30 legit mailing days.

my personal communications with JB are excellent i will say.

maybe slightly describe in unusual seed collecting terms what their stealth is like?

i've heard this like 10x now... and i cant say whats what cause my shit is massive no show.

plus, im itchy seed finger... and need a pack to add to this reship (how im getting around my $60 budget 

was going with cosmic bubba... but i gotta have me that classic seed romulan.

beans plopped in an envelope?
no protection , no stashing , nothing hidden?
tied to a pigeons leg like WWII communications?

dear JB , 

your prices arent cheaper... so working "mad selection" via all kinds of breeders is great !

& at $13 for shipping , damn bro' , you could make this a much more exact mailing process & from what i hear 100x more discrete.

anybody peep their prices on world of seeds gear. laughable.


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im in the same boat. im sure you do but... do you know the date of your order?
> 
> me : july , 18th ...so im well over 30 legit mailing days.
> 
> ...


tape & paper>>>>like some prison shit

my first order came just fine,but that packageing was low ball.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2012)

My first order from them came quicker then attitudes order and had some euro magazine pages lol.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

hahahahahhahahahhahhahhahahhhaa... love it. barely able to keep that coffee in my mouth !

damn at least it aint a soap sculpture !!!

this bitch on my street, once these urchins found out i do art work, HAD to show me her man's prison soap carvings.

she brought them out swathed in toilet paper... the gift wrap of the gods.

rodin ...your man is not mrs. perpetual methface !
though i cant recall a nicer carebear with (of course) an irish 4 leaf clover entirely made of soap. 

she acted like the fucking thing was "the thinker" ...& she could have used that shit to wash her dirty face & greasy hair. 

http://www.rodinmuseum.org/


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

genuity said:


> tape & paper>>>>like some prison shit
> 
> my first order came just fine,but that packageing was low ball.


yeah man, i was shocked when i opened the package and saw some elementary school project type shit....at least they had a crush proof plastic thing to protect the beans....but seriously, dvd/cd cases are so cheap...why not do it that way?

i wrap my shit up with happy birthday paper...i figure it may deter them from opening it...i like to write shit like happy 5th b-day on there too...i'm yet to have one stolen/snagged.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 25, 2012)

Whoooot!

Found some dank mexi brick with unsmashed seeds!
Its has a great almost kind taste, an makes me retarded when I smoke it.
Been a few yrs since ive seen mexi this good.
When grown an cured right this shit will be A grade...


Ps
Drgt shipping is free an the best stealth shit I've seen.
Whose shipping is the best in your opinions?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone know where to get a dog shit strain?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

If youre on cannetics I think this thread is a must read

http://cannetics.com/forum/showthread.php?7887-Broad-mite-info

If not and you're plants have been fucked up and you can't figure out why. Research broad mites. These little fuckers seem to be blowing up this year. Easy to kill once you identify but easy to misdiagnose.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> im in the same boat. surely you do , do you know the date of your order?
> 
> me : july , 18th ...so im well over 30 legit mailing days.
> 
> ...


Jb's been told about the janky packaging by other people before, I don't know why he doesn't change it. Like someone else said, dvd cases are the way to go. It seems to me, once they find one package from tsd, the others should be easy to pick out just by feeling them up.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 25, 2012)

seur bidz has by far the best stealth....when i got my first package from them, i thought they forgot to put the beans in.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 25, 2012)

that's what I got for stealth from TSD


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dam i think my one of my seed depot orders got clipped by customs  no letter but no movment
> Wish the last one i got was a bit more stealth....!


That sucks if it did, the tude I got 8 out of 8 no problem and not to long some faster than others but happy none the less with their tactics


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Whoooot!
> 
> Found some dank mexi brick with unsmashed seeds!
> Its has a great almost kind taste, an makes me retarded when I smoke it.
> ...


I go with the tude and the t-shirt and tin they use works everytime and they are the only people that I haven't had it missing or get jacked at customs except the order I got for my buddy's birthday it just disappeared after LA but the tude sent another order out and it made it, I wouldn't be surprised if some day the package is on his door step with stamps from all over the world! I have shit shipped and one or another got caught at customs, three orders to count these days and one was from nirvan maybe 2 shit was stuffed in the hole in a cut peace of cardboard and beans wrapped tight I had use a tooth pic and when they came out they all went flying all over the kitchen 3 out of five were found.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 25, 2012)

lol sketch. hey at least it doesnt have little flashing lights in the envelope too


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 25, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> lol sketch. hey at least it doesnt have* little flashing lights in the envelope too*



BlAhaha!

guess it could always have been worse...


----------



## azulknight (Aug 25, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Whoooot!
> 
> Found some dank mexi brick with unsmashed seeds!
> Its has a great almost kind taste, an makes me retarded when I smoke it.
> ...


Thats great but it is probly from coloumbia lol with all the wars in the cartel down that way.I also got a brick with a strong strawbarry smell and the kids have trics on the water leaves rt after the couladon groth leaves,nice score look for that male from wild azz gen. wish i had a camera I would love to pop some pics here,thats why i lurk peace to all tsc here


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 25, 2012)

what a nice gesture


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2012)

She took charge of the situation. I bet she went and got a cart, and finished her shopping.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

I like tsd and j and hip cool to but im wishing there stealth would get better....!


----------



## azulknight (Aug 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


>


LOL<now thats some real sheet rt there


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

i cant stop laughing.
my checks hurt.

for me, that's a "dumpable" offense. 
only after cops bring her home with that "shit" in their mouths.

& i gotta feeling somebody hates those prices on pepridge farm cakes


----------



## snodome (Aug 25, 2012)

gotta blur the ass crack. the fecal matter is fine though. hilarious.

baby triple xxx


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I like tsd and j and hip cool to but im wishing there stealth would get better....!


I do believe that is the only thing letting them down. I'm sure when things like the new 2.0 comes out he'll get enough feedback to start making packaging more better.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

smoking that fresh bubble hash making me feel like im...

[youtube]esFsY7_Pcz4[/youtube]


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

The SDT seed collector forum seems more inviting and laid back lots of good and friendly people so far hope it stays that way. I know I saw a few of you over their and I am glad I did!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2012)

Alright guys birdie flew in my ear and it said the seed depot 2.0 will improve stealth packaging and that all the bs should be a thing of the past as things should be a lot smoother


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2012)

my afk goo at 24 days 21- 28 to is starting to slow growth, low yielder, but the frost is picking up


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

Im trying to buy some new drop beans from SDT and it keeps going to the left of my browser and I can't read it thus I can't finish the order!


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

Just bout some lemon fizz f2 by calyx Bros seed comp.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 25, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Just bout some lemon fizz f2 by calyx Bros seed comp.


Yeah that lemon fizz sounds very nice. Good choice.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 25, 2012)

didnt realise u know bigg tunes!!



gudkarma said:


> smoking that fresh bubble hash making me feel like im...
> 
> [youtube]esFsY7_Pcz4[/youtube]


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

@nattybongo: thanks man I thought it sounded awesome after I read the description!

The new drop New Era Genetics - FY9 10 Pack sounds great as well

or if your in to indica types, which I am, this sounds amazing:New Era Genetics - Lady Lush 10 Pack


----------



## boneheadbob (Aug 25, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Im trying to buy some new drop beans from SDT and it keeps going to the left of my browser and I can't read it thus I can't finish the order!


Shrink your text or zoom


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

boneheadbob will do, worked thanks man


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 25, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @nattybongo: thanks man I thought it sounded awesome after I read the description!
> 
> The new drop New Era Genetics - FY9 10 Pack sounds great as well
> 
> or if your in to indica types, which I am, this sounds amazing:New Era Genetics - Lady Lush 10 Pack


I've only got enough money for when Bodhi drops at the Tude


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

@nattybongo: I know man i want some of them so bad but everybody is waiting on it we will probably crash the server. as long as I can get some with snow lotus Ill be happy!

If you had read few pages back I added Private Breeder: Chem Glue: which is (chem dawg #4 x Snow which is bodhi snow lotus) it might be a good one!


----------



## azulknight (Aug 25, 2012)

S7005060 can you guyz see this try'n to post some pic.s


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

mos def need to fix your brain box sumthing proper with a BIG spliff before you hit play.

selekta , this one for you , and every time you play for us some reggae-far-i :

[youtube]4UO-D_TRiDk[/youtube]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

azulknight said:


> S7005060 can you guyz see this try'n to post some pic.s


Nope. I can't.


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 25, 2012)

this might be sad but its my top notch gear, the glared out one is hippie headband:

 but on another note it is the bulk of my collection!


----------



## azulknight (Aug 25, 2012)

thx ,I got some pic.s of eveas pink plant at 3 weeks bloom coverd in trics looks like there pictures,nice structure along with stealth smell till cure then wowa its like wine grapes with the same flavor,dence nugs wish i was a computer geek just to show you guyz the plant.
sorry i will try to get this figured out Peace guyz


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

Mdjenks come on man. Stop posting the same pics and lists over and over please.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 25, 2012)

smoking on my first Sour Amnesia (amnesia dom)...i think this has hit #1 sativa in my charts, and Temple moving into #2

i'm convinced i'm going with a Hortilab order, want all those new crosses

c.card loaded with over $1000 for the gage and bodhi drop, can't wait...

hey gud, tuff tracks u pullin there, lead singer vaughn benjamin of Midnite is my personal friend too...most down to earth & spiritual artist i've ever met


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

Higher that's great news. I really liked the super sour skunk from them that I ran. Glad to hear you're happy. I want some more of their stuff too


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 25, 2012)

nice. think im going with StarBud, StarBerry, SourStar...plus i got my SourPower and an unknown pack which is either Sour Amnesia or Super Sour Skunk according to Herbie's

thinking about the Super Sour Skunk, but was it Super? Sour? and Skunky?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Higher Medz again

*


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah higher I found it to be exactly what I was expecting. Ive grown super skunk and sour d. It stretches like a mofo tho


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 25, 2012)

Where and when is hortilab dropping the new gear? I didn't even know they had new shit coming out..
Got the SSS thanks to kab n it looks great so far in veg.. Real bushy


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

starbud has nothing but great reviews.

sourstar sounds sweet too.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 25, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Where and when is hortilab dropping the new gear? I didn't even know they had new shit coming out..
> Got the SSS thanks to kab n it looks great so far in veg.. Real bushy


i spoke to them via email...two months ago they said StarBud would be ready in 2-3 months

then they offered me their new strains that are supposed to be dropping very soon they just didn't have the breeder packs ready

they would def stock at the tude


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 25, 2012)

*Motareb gear has dropped @ TSD*


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 25, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY's Seed Inventory (as of 8/25/2012) - Regular Seeds:

[full pack] Gage Green - Cerebus Bastards (New York OG x Inferno Haze) 
[full pack] Gage Green - Cerebus Bastards (New York OG x Inferno Haze) 
[full pack] Gage Green - Harleem (ECSD x Anesthesia) &#8211; 65 days
[half pack] Gage Green - Flight 813 (8 Miles High x G13 Skunk) &#8211; 63 days
[full pack] Gage Green - Flying Hammer (Herijuana x Anesthesia) - 60 days
[full pack] Gage Green - Columbian Gold Bastards (landrace) &#8211; 112 days
[full pack] Bodhi - Gogi OG (Nepali OG x Snowlotus) &#8211; 65 days
[full pack] Bodhi - Afkansastan x X18 Pakistani &#8211; 60 days
[full pack] Bodhi - Space Mountain (Sweet Skunk Clone x Apollo 11 Genius F3) &#8211; 65 days
[full pack] Bodhi - Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x '88 G-13/HP) &#8211; 63 days
[full pack] Bodhi - Tiger's Milk (Pre '91 Bubba x Appalachia) &#8211; 63 days
[full pack] Bodhi - Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appalachia) &#8211; 63 days
[full pack] Cannaventure - Garlic Breath (Tenn. Hogsbreath x Chem D) &#8211; 70 days
[full pack] House of Funk - Green Python (Green Crack x Burmese) &#8211; 60 days
[full pack] Hazeman - Elephant Stomper (Purple Elephant x Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow) &#8211; 70 days
[full pack] Hazeman - '88 G13 Hash Plant &#8211; 63 days
[full pack] Cannobi - Area '91 ('91 Chemdawg x Aliendawg) &#8211; 65 days
[full pack] Cannobi - Alien Reunion (Alien OG x Aliendawg) &#8211; 65 days
[full pack] Cali Connection - Tahoe OG (SFV OG x Tahoe) &#8211; 65 days
[full pack] Mosca Cinderella 99 BX-1 &#8211; 60 days
[full pack] Serious Seeds - Warlock (Skunk #1 x Afghani) &#8211; 60 days
[half pack] Serious Seeds - Biddy's Sister (Early Skunk x Sensi Star) &#8211; 55 days
[full pack] Trichome Jungle - Kalishnapple Kush (Kalishnapple x OG Kush x Mantis) &#8211; 65 days
[half pack] Next Generation - Grape God &#8211; 55 days
[half pack] Next Generation &#8211; Romulan &#8211; 56 days
[full pack] Motarebel &#8211; Apollo 13 F4 &#8211; 53 days
[full pack] Seekers of Genetic Wisdom &#8211; Space Queen F3 (Romulan x C99) &#8211; 63 days
[full pack] 303 - Bio-Diesel (Sensi-Star x Sour Diesel x Original Diesel x ECSD) &#8211; 65 days
[full pack] Rare Dankness - Venom OG (Poison OG X RD #1) &#8211; 60 days
[full pack] Rare Dankness - GTH #1 (Ghost OG x Neville's Wreck) &#8211; 70 days
[half pack] Alphakronik - White Diamonds (The White x Spacequeen) &#8211; 65 days
[half pack] Alphakronik - Jackpot Royale (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen) &#8211; 70 days
[full pack] Classic Seeds - Jack Frost x Chemdog
[full pack] Seed Depot freebie - G13 Haze
[full pack] Seed Depot freebie - G13 Haze
[4] TGA Subcool - Chernobyl (Train Wreck x Trinity x Jack's Cleaner x Space Queen) &#8211; 60 days
[6] Connoisseur - Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze &#8211; 80 days
[4] TH Seeds - Lambo (Jamaican Haze X Jamaican Purple X Super Afghan) &#8211; 56 days
[10] TH Seeds - Darkstar (Purple Kush x Mazar I-Sharif) &#8211; 70 days
[10] TH Seeds - Heavy Duty Fruity (Big Bud x Afghan Skunk) &#8211; 65 days
[4] DNA - Hashplant Haze &#8211; 65 days


Feminized Seeds:

[7] OG Raskal - White Fire (The White x Fire OG) &#8211; 65 days
[1] G13 Labs - OG13 &#8211; 63 days
[2] G13 Labs - Pineapple Express &#8211; 60 days
[1] G13 Labs - Sour AK (Sour Diesel x AK-47) &#8211; 65 days
[2] Reserva Privada - Kandy Kush (OG Kush x Trainwreck) &#8211; 65 days
[1] Samsara - Flash Babylon auto (Lowryder x Northern Lights) &#8211; 65 days
[1] Samsara - Aquamista (Northern Light x AK47) &#8211; 56 days
[2] Cali Connection - Blue Dream Haze &#8211; 65 days
[1] DNA - Connie Chung (L.A. Confidential x G13 Haze) &#8211; 65 days
[1] DNA - Sour Cream (Original Sour Diesel x G13 Haze) &#8211; 70 days
[2] Barney's Farm - Pineapple Chunk (Pineapple x Skunk #1 x Cheese) &#8211; 60 days
[2] Barney's Farm - auto Blue Mammoth (AK-47 X Blueberry X Ruderalis) &#8211; 70 days
[2] Barney's Farm - Critical Kush (Critical Mass X OG Kush) &#8211; 60 days
[3] Delicious Seeds - La Diva (Blue Berry x Diavolo) &#8211; 45 days
[1] Delicious Seeds - Critical Sensi Star (Critical+ x Sensi Star) &#8211; 53 days
[2] Delicious Seeds - Critical Jack Herer (Critical Mass x Jack Herer) &#8211; 88 days
[1] Delicious Seeds - Fruity Chronic Juice (Chronic x White Widow) &#8211; 53 days
[1] Delicious Seeds - auto Northern Light Blue (Northern Light Blue auto x Blueberry auto) &#8211; 53 days
[1] Emerald Triangle - Emerald Jack (Jack Herer x Emerald OG) &#8211; 67 days
[1] Emerald Triangle - Grapefruit Kush (Grapefruit x Bubba) &#8211; 60 days
[1] Emerald Triangle - Trinity Kush ('76 Afghan x Master Kush) &#8211; 60 days
[2] World of Seeds - Afghan Kush Ryder &#8211; 55 days
[1] World of Seeds - Afghan Kush x Skunk &#8211; 58 days
[1] World of Seeds - Afghan Kush &#8211; 50 days 
[1] World of Seeds - Pakistan Ryder &#8211; 64 days
[1] World of Seeds - Madness (South Brazilian x Cinderella 99/Matanuska) &#8211; 60 days
[1] World of Seeds - Strawberry Blue (Pure Strawberry x New Blue Line) &#8211; 63 days 
[1] World of Seeds - Northern Lights x Big Bud auto &#8211; 55 days
[1] CH9 - Super Haze (SSH x a bunch of other stuff) &#8211; 60 days
[1] CH9 - Critical Mass 33 (Critical Mass x Jack 33) &#8211; 53 days
[1] CH9 - Cluster (Amsterdam Flame X ERSB) &#8211; 53 days
[2] Dinafem - Auto Cheese (Critical x Cheese) &#8211; 70 days
[2] Dinafem - Diesel (Mexican x Afghani) &#8211; 70 days 
[1] Dinafem - Super Silver (Haze x Skunk/Northern Lights) &#8211; 75 days 
[1] Dinafem - Deep Grapefruit (Blueberry x Grapefruit) &#8211; 60 days 
[1] Dinafem - Power Kush (Afghani x Skunk #1) &#8211; 50 days 
[1] Dinafem - White Siberian (White Widow x AK-47) &#8211; 60 days
[1] Dinafem - Blue Widow (Blueberry x White Widow) &#8211; 63 days
[1] Dinafem - Blue Hash (Blueberry x California Hash Plant) &#8211; 59 days
[1] Dinafem - Critical+ (Big Bud x Skunk) &#8211; 60 days


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice list jj. I bet you get hella antsy when it comes time to pop something!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 25, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I bet you get hella antsy when it comes time to pop something!


Oh yes... That's an understatement kab. I've temporarily had to shut (though not to be confused with take) down my op right now. I may actually grow out some freebie fem seeds next go 'round because I'm sick of losing moms with killer potential after just a couple of runs. Stupid security issues, but what are you gonna do until things really change?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Oh yes... That's an understatement kab. I've temporarily had to shut (though not to be confused with take) down my op right now. I may actually grow out some freebie fem seeds next go 'round because I'm sick of losing moms with killer potential after just a couple of runs. Stupid security issues, but what are you gonna do until things really change?


make a portable cloning mother chamber and take cuts or reveg cuts and keep separate from grow if you ever get in hot water, use slips, so you can just take em and then go back to safe spot


----------



## smang (Aug 25, 2012)

Karma drop @ T$D tonight!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well my tsd order showed up lol but tracking shows it in customs still lol

Weird cause on it it say customs inspected and toy lol nice toy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mental floss
afgooie
Afgooie x pride of afghanastan
afgooie x rom joes

Yum.....!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2012)

anyone heard anyhtign about this caramel cough from dynasty


a clone only cross of the cough(some of the best bud i ever smoked)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> anyone heard anyhtign about this caramel cough from dynasty
> 
> 
> a clone only cross of the cough(some of the best bud i ever smoked)


I know a got a pack in the mail  looks like dynasty has a few winners 
just wish i could of got that blue haron


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Shit just checked suerbidz and i won that action  guess bue hAron and macholope


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shit just checked suerbidz and i won that action  guess bue hAron and macholope


fuck ya dude, nice

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to hellraizer30 again.*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

Somebody that used them before please hit me with info on how long i have to send payment

Or pm me


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

selekta , this is you  , & that pork chop will hit the grill this week.

gotta go grab some grilling shwag.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

what i find most odd.
i ordered the same day... & i got no hazeman love.

* thanks to that certain gifter of the hippie headband... got 2 nice seedlings going *

my gear didnt show. same day ordered. 

& they didnt send your stuff out till the mail vs destination shit was corrected. hope candy beans hit the hot box on monday. if i have to lay off seeds cause of flight issues imma freak !

wtf letter & post people? bean blocking my [email protected] damn mojo?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 25, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> wtf letter & post people? bean blocking my [email protected] damn mojo?


Funny shit there.. Bean blocking


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

on a gooder note... once jb contacts me imma have to say fuck you romulan ...hello mota's lung candy.

one dollar over budget... but wtf i can always get some "work".


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

10x worse than cock blocking. 

i swear.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats on that blue heron HR!

I was looking at motas lung candy#1 too! Haven't smoked anything strawberry in over 6 yrs.. That shit was flaaaaaaame!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2012)

some pics from the lab :

1) little saturday shuffle
2) swing kid : chem d x bubba kush
3) blue widow looking sweet
4) next to sex : the white x stardawg , killian , ronnie james dio (fem kolossus on there too)
5) hippie headband
6) double white & ph vs. calcium/iron uptake issue typical of brazilian influenced strains when you fuck up ph for just a few days.
7) flower production still bumping on #6 ^ tell you what ! no veg on these rooted to flower. each one will be a coke can. 
eight) double white done right  preveg tells the story.
9) blue dream nug
10) tray of blue dream goes BOOM after week 3
11) sexing : bodhi, sannie, subby
12) moms : alphadawg , spacedawg , double white , blue dream


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 25, 2012)

looking gud...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 25, 2012)

just ordered an 18 pack of mr nice black widow gonna germ them asap. Hoping to find the all white pheno


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, 
Heard a friend of mine called northone was burglarized awhile back.
Fuckers came back a few days later when he was home an beat him bad.
Dude was over 60 and donated ALL his smoke to the sick, And did charrity work for the blind.
Please god let the next grower have a double barrel 12 gage ready for those pieces of shit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow,
> Heard a friend of mine called northone was burglarized awhile back.
> He said he was goin to lay off the forums
> Fuckers came back a few days later when he was home an beat him bad.
> ...


People like that total waists of skin and the air they breath........click clack boom....!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn I hate to hear of shit like that... Sick ass fucking ppl out there.. Fucking pieces of shit deserve decapitation and dismemberment.. Only after they've beaten, tortured and had guiness record size pineapples shoved in their booty holes!
Hitler style in lil nicky..


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow,
> Heard a friend of mine called northone was burglarized awhile back.
> Fuckers came back a few days later when he was home an beat him bad.
> Dude was over 60 and donated ALL his smoke to the sick, And did charrity work for the blind.
> Please god let the next grower have a double barrel 12 gage ready for those pieces of shit.


fuck man....so sorry to hear that. send best wishes his way.

i have a 12 gauge, 38 special colt revolver and .22 long rifle loaded and ready to go at all times


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2012)

here is some Bud, Berry white keeper, and some tunes to grow/work too, smoke on
















[video=youtube_share;WFLxJuzKsgk]http://youtu.be/WFLxJuzKsgk[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

well for the fun of it, i threw 2 beans from my TGA Honeymoon Mix in to some water, since Grimm Reaper is kind of a mystery pack, i figured i'd get some more mystery in there...hope i find a winner.

also, just twisted my own arm and spent probably too much money at TSD....got me some Mota and Seekers...now...to buy some Karma when they drop or not to buy some Karma..


BreederVarietyPrice Per PackNumber of PacksTotal CostCosmic-Bubba-KushSeek$45.001$45.00Space-Queen-F3Seek$80.421$80.42Lung-Candy-1Mota$61.101$61.10Apollo-13-F4Mota$61.101$61.10*Subtotal*$247.62 *Discount*26.05 *Delivery Charge*$12.88 *Total Cost*$235.74 Payment Sent, Amount / MethodCredit Card 


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice cmt  on the subject about that got word that the stealth will be upgraded with 2.0 so it seems they 
listening to what folks has to say  at least thats what a little birdy told me lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks. i've been goin back and forth for the last 2 hours or so trying to decide which ones to grab and finally decided fuck it, its just money lol, so i grabbed em all.

yeah i was told that too. that's cool that they are listening to us...was gonna write them off with that terrible stealth, but i'll give them a few more chances


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those last too by motArebal you ever ran there gear before?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 26, 2012)

damn with a name like lung candy it has to be the fire  lol god, I'm such a sucker for sweet names


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

nope, never ran any Mota...but they sure do look like some fire. the grow logs sold me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Whats the word on the bodhi drop? That still on? Im saving for it but dam i want to pull on some of that 
lol im really eyeing that supernatural...! By exOtic


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea what is happening with the bodhi drop !!! ?


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably only a matter of weeks till bodhi drop all we can do is wait and save more money 

Hey can you do review on the cosmic bubba?it caught my attention..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 26, 2012)

I really hope bodhi doesn't drop til atleast Tuesday.. I'm in the middle of a hurricane right now.. Everything gonna be closed for a min lol

On another note if your a dodgers fan yall some lucky mofos! I haven't really watched baseball in a while like I used to ( it's too damn slow!) but that blockbuster trade they just did with Boston is ridiculous.. They got 3 current/former all stars and a bad ass utility player for a mediocre 1st baseman and a bunch of minor leaguers..


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm going to ring Attitude for shits n giggles tmoro n ask about Bodhi. There's no news on the other site...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 26, 2012)

hope its going to be delayed got to get some bubba crosses from him as he got the original bubba but to be honest I'd take any strain from him dont think he has a total crap strain lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 26, 2012)

limiting myself to 3 packs  <-- that's sad!! still have yet to get my list down to below 10 so...errrr yea more time the better for me.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel u sketchy!
I don't know how many times I've gone over the list and I'm always around 12-16...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 26, 2012)

I've ran a mental marathon around that list....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 26, 2012)

anyone see what happen to all the pic's of the starkiller og's in the RD thread? seems like a chunk of post were deleted... or maybe I'm just high??


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> I'm going to ring Attitude for shits n giggles tmoro n ask about Bodhi. There's no news on the other site...


tude has a notice on their site sayin tomorrow is a bank holiday in the uk, and their phone lines will be closed

wonder if the Gage drop is still on for tomorrow?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

Blue Heron and Mochalope at the zon


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2012)

haha! damn you motarebel  we shall meet in my cart again !

went with the gut instinct.
got the cosmic bubba on special "no shipping" link sent over by JB... same price as listed.

they gonna reship my previous/current/freebies monday.
TSD communications with me are excellent.

on a missing order 100x easier than the 'tude.

*
YES & BIG UP :: been dying to grow this ===> cracking a critical sensi star in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1

*

selekta your durganchitral & SSSDH is in your pork chop stash... i threw in some TGA dairy queen ...and a few e$ko shiva skunk natural made fems.

the 10 devils harvest beans gonna have to be repacked into a vial. no way those big devil harvest breeder packs will fit into my carrier pigeons ass. ouch!

his booty is sore from the STS w/ detailed instructions & blue dream slips already on the grill for two friends.
im such a fucking gobshithe.

few days to get your pork chops together since im going balls to the wall.

jesus candles stuffed with love?
special airdrop into your area with bean parachute?
child toy taken apart & reassembled & perfectly hot glued package with a special suprise?

old used ballgag & crusty dildo with battery area "jamb packed" ?
what will he do?


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey is dynasty seeds legit?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2012)

^ hahahhahahahhahahahhaha

newb


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

hahahaha...any but the last


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 26, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> they gonna reship my previous/current/freebies monday.
> TSD communications with me are excellent.


TSD has been a damn good site as of late. Aside from the mediocre shipping, the place has been the go-to shop lately for some sick drops from private breeders.

Also nice to see their forum picking up a little steam!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)

I am getting rather excited for my order to get here. Still debating what to plant for sure but leaning toward

Critical Jack Herer, Lemon OG Kush, G13's Raw Diesel , And then its a toss up between Purple Wreck and Kandy Kush

As soon as the Blue Heron gets here I will pop half the beans and start vegging them for the next round. I hope I get a male, i'd love to save some pollen for breeding.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 26, 2012)

yep I'm newb grower  checked some of his seeds seem dank, it just sounded unreal as the crosses seem dank and he charges so less lol

@Sketchy -->you too high looking wrong thread and shit https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/509817-rare-dankness-rd-genetics-133.html


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 26, 2012)

I got all dynasty drops at zon.
Caramel kush
Caramel Kandy Kush
Blue Herion
Mocatope V2

GGG
Force Og
Mendo Montage F2

Next Up Jaws god willingly.... hurrican wheather bustin a move...as long as my internet stays up should be good. >fingers crossed< 
GU~ you better not be doing any rain dances.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 26, 2012)

I want that blue heron so flipping bad! Blue magoo!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 26, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> I want that blue heron so flipping bad! Blue magoo!!!!!!



Know thats on ur list...I cant beleive I almost paid so much for them bidding on BB. I didnt double up on anything. Everyone Ive talked to his gear has a keeper in every pack.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;M_sJVi4FgtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_sJVi4FgtQ[/video]

Wish I could figure out how to post vids like you guys do. On my iPad
edit: thanks sketch


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey KAB, see the icon that is 2nd from last in the quick reply? Looks like a film strip? Click that bad boy and paste in the YouTube link


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 26, 2012)

Just scored the last pack of Exotic's Supernatural (Grape God x The Flav).

Got lucky there!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Just scored the last pack of Exotic's Supernatural (Grape God x The Flav).
> 
> Got lucky there!


you will love them, mine are so stinky right now and they are less then a month old from pop/sowing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Just scored the last pack of Exotic's Supernatural (Grape God x The Flav).
> 
> Got lucky there!


So i was eyeing a pack to... But waited and looks like you got it lol, so my ken bay 11 rep order shows up and guess
whats inside..................pack of bay 11 and a pack of exotics super natural  as a freebie. Strait fing awsome and 
huge thanks to the rep. Only paid 65$ for the bay 11 to


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;aha7uB-okZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aha7uB-okZc[/video]

Hmmm maybe this time?

Thanks sketch

Couldnt help myself. Grabbed 2 paks of blue magoo and a pack of cantaloupe glitch.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 26, 2012)

so I'm assuming you've all heard that Washington and Colorado are trying to legalize marijuana during the upcoming elections?

I know it won't happen, but it's a step in the right direction.

Colorado has been banning dispensaries left and right so I don't see any way possible that people would vote and legalize marijuana....not too mention the FEDS....i KNOW they'd step in if a state legalized it for all people..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 26, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> so I'm assuming you've all heard that Washington and Colorado are trying to legalize marijuana during the upcoming elections?
> 
> I know it won't happen, but it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> Colorado has been banning dispensaries left and right so I don't see any way possible that people would vote and legalize marijuana....not too mention the FEDS....i KNOW they'd step in if a state legalized it for all people..


Washington's bill is fake legalization, just to make it a government monopoly.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Washington's bill is fake legalization, just to make it a government monopoly.


with a nice handy dandy, Fill- A- Jail up DUI clause for anyone caught driving within 30 days of last smoking

oh and blood test are legal now, so 5ng is the trigger and bam, get pulled over for swerving get blood test to prove not drunk or on prescriptions and bam 5ng DUI


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

What the f is this world coming to


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Hey is dynasty seeds legit?


Yep legit and dank er ific........!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> so I'm assuming you've all heard that Washington and Colorado are trying to legalize marijuana during the upcoming elections?
> 
> I know it won't happen, but it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> Colorado has been banning dispensaries left and right so I don't see any way possible that people would vote and legalize marijuana....not too mention the FEDS....i KNOW they'd step in if a state legalized it for all people..


Man I've been getting email from norm weekly about plenty of states trying to bring it up during the election. Ny is one of them


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2012)

& a step in the wrong direction : mitt romney adverts here !

wtf penguino?
showing your true self you are.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 26, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> I got all dynasty drops at zon.Caramel kushCaramel Kandy KushBlue HerionMocatope V2GGGForce OgMendo Montage F2Next Up Jaws god willingly.... hurrican wheather bustin a move...as long as my internet stays up should be good. >fingers crossed< GU~ you better not be doing any rain dances.


Hell yeah nice score on those force og! They were taxing balls but should be some dank!U getting hit by the cane too bro? Damn we must be close by lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 26, 2012)

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2012/08/15/jackmeoff-mudd-arrested-in-broward-county/


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 26, 2012)

http://humboldt-traders.com/buy-hemp-wick-lighters/

free ship.
free sample if you like.

just got me a few spools.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 26, 2012)

anyone here have any experience with Roots Organics nutes.. particularly Buddah Grow and Bloom?

I ordered the free samples, had to pay $6 shipping. They give you 2 decent size little bottles.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)

I am using their ancient amber, budha grow, and when the time comes I have budha bloom. I like it but its the only kind I have used and first time growing so my opinion is moot but from what I have read they are legit.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 26, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Hell yeah nice score on those force og! They were taxing balls but should be some dank!U getting hit by the cane too bro? Damn we must be close by lol


Thanks bro. Ya I had to go out in pouring rain and put caulk around all my windows the rain and wind was pushing the water in every whare. It was fine In normal storms lol i guess.

Stay safe my man.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What the f is this world coming to


The new world order.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The new world order.


same world order

just a fancy new clothes to disguise there subjection of its citizens


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 26, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> same world order
> 
> just a fancy new clothes to disguise there subjection of its citizens


I wouldn't disagree, the new world order has been a long time coming.
Look how as of aug 1st if you get behind the wheel of a vehicle in Washington state, you have there by declared consent to any police officer to pull your blood on their request for what ever reason if any. Whoa,!? it will be a cold day in hell before any pig demands my blood with out my say so, just because im engaging in the basic right and need to travel freely from spot A to spot B. With how damn vague the law is written, they could just set up check points and pull blood from every driver in a fucking conga line format, i believe the law was written so vague for the sheer purpose of having tricks like that up their sleeves, no matter how you dice it, the government is getting far more totalitarian than ever before.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

Roor papers stocked at the zon...these are my favorite 
would like at least a box

only problem is papers are illegal to import into my country unless u're one of the cigarette companys
def wont be shipping them with my seeds


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been using element papers lately.

I was reading head eases thread at the bay. Man his clusterfunks sound insane. Makes me wanna pop mine ASAP.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 26, 2012)

Serious Double Dutch is back in stock (finally) at the tude.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Serious Double Dutch is back in stock (finally) at the tude.



tuff strain!!!

i've been waiting on Mosca's Blue Iguana (double dutch x otm) to release...been listed weeks now but still no release


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I've been using element papers lately.
> 
> I was reading head eases thread at the bay. Man his clusterfunks sound insane. Makes me wanna pop mine ASAP.


i've had phases with elements, smoking, raw, etc. but imo the Roor has the purest smoke and thinest papers

i almost picked up those clusterfunk's, but took dank sinatra and tranquil elephantizer instead


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

u guys know if the Gage drop is still happening in the morning?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 26, 2012)

you guys ever try the cellulose papers?


----------



## dirk d (Aug 26, 2012)

when's the next bodhi drop guys??


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Y'all ready for some porn?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine will look like ass compared to Gu's but fuck it. Camera=shit

Some nugs from one of my Vortex bout to start curing.


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's a teaser, while I 'm watermarking all these mofos.



Kosher Kush
&#8203;




















L'chaim!


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Mine will look like ass compared to Gu's but fuck it. Camera=shit
> 
> Some nugs from one of my Vortex bout to start curing.




Hell nah, TG! Shit looks flame, I didn't know Vortex was that fire.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> you guys ever try the cellulose papers?


when they first came out some years ago i really like them
but the more i smoked them, even diff brands, started to taste the cellulose more and more, which turned me off of them


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

dirk d said:


> when's the next bodhi drop guys??


might be sometime this week
or next week for the latest


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

nice pics Gu...i love the Kosher

funny thing is, almost everytime i see u post pics of it im either smoking the Holy Grail or Chocolope Kush
both winners in my book


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice pics Gu...i love the Kosher
> 
> funny thing is, almost everytime i see u post pics of it im either smoking the Holy Grail or Chocolope Kush
> both winners in my book


Thanks man, these are the flop buds that were drooping on the floor, the Kosher is still up and running at 10 wks next friday.

I had a Holy Grail but it died, might have to try it again since it got your recommendation.


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Goji OG 9.5wks(the sexy bitch)


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

that bamboo in the photo is the girth of a fat pen, for size reference..... those nugs are HUGE!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn I love that bud structure.


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Über tall Goji OG pheno


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Damn I love that bud structure.


Hard as rocks


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Another Goji (front)


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

guwall said:


> Thanks man, these are the flop buds that were drooping on the floor, the Kosher is still up and running at 10 wks next friday.
> 
> I had a Holy Grail but it died, might have to try it again since it got your recommendation.


the keeper for me in the Holy Grail was more kosher leaning...the og 18 dom ones were ok but smoke, buds and yield were all better with the kosher leaning ones. overall were good yielders and flowered in 8.5 - 9 weeks. think i'm keeping 2 moms

still having the hardest time ever deciding keeper(s) for the chocolope kush. flowered 11, and i'm only down to 8 still to choose from, but i want all...excellent yielders!!! great smoke too but not as potent as the Holy Grail. flowered in 9 - 10 weeks


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

those goji's look great too

1st looks snow lotus dom
2nd is def nepali dom
3 rd looks mixed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking great gu


----------



## guwall (Aug 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> the keeper for me in the Holy Grail was more kosher leaning...the og 18 dom ones were ok but smoke, buds and yield were all better with the kosher leaning ones. overall were good yielders and flowered in 8.5 - 9 weeks. think i'm keeping 2 moms
> 
> still having the hardest time ever deciding keeper(s) for the chocolope kush. flowered 11, and i'm only down to 8 still to choose from, but i want all...excellent yielders!!! great smoke too but not as potent as the Holy Grail. flowered in 9 - 10 weeks


I wish I knew what each looked like maybe you can help me?

KosherKush (bud structure)














Higher Medz said:


> those goji's look great too
> 
> 1st looks snow lotus dom
> 2nd is def nepali dom
> 3 rd looks mixed


^Thanks for that!!!! I've been wondering.




.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 26, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> the keeper for me in the Holy Grail was more kosher leaning...the og 18 dom ones were ok but smoke, buds and yield were all better with the kosher leaning ones. overall were good yielders and flowered in 8.5 - 9 weeks. think i'm keeping 2 moms
> 
> still having the hardest time ever deciding keeper(s) for the chocolope kush. flowered 11, and i'm only down to 8 still to choose from, but i want all...excellent yielders!!! great smoke too but not as potent as the Holy Grail. flowered in 9 - 10 weeks


You make me want that choco kush more and more! Excellent Yeild,potent smoke,hard to choose keepers ,chocolope cross.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

no probs...what u wanna see, plants shots or bud shots?



guwall said:


> I wish I knew what each looked like maybe you can help me?
> 
> KosherKush (bud structure)
> 
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You make me want that choco kush more and more! Excellent Yeild,potent smoke,hard to choose keepers ,chocolope cross.


got about 4 that were extremely chocolope dom, which beat any of my chocolope from my last run too
i only kept 1 chocolope mom which is cannalope haze dom. very sweet taste and soaring high, but buds not so dense


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

did the price of the ggg strains at tude just go up a few dollars? or am i just high? 
maybe juss seems like more every time i watch them


----------



## chusett (Aug 27, 2012)

All mine become Bonsai mums lol.. makes me sad when I chop cuttings to toss out daily.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> did the price of the ggg strains at tude just go up a few dollars? or am i just high?
> maybe juss seems like more every time i watch them


Looks the same to me


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

chusett said:


> All mine become Bonsai mums lol.. makes me sad when I chop cuttings to toss out daily.


yea i have over 70 bonsai moms, all soon to be in 1g smart pots. half of them over 2 years old, then some at about 4 years
i go in every 2-3 weeks and top them right back down as low as possible for them to keep a nice structure. and i thin out about 3/4 of the branching too


----------



## dirk d (Aug 27, 2012)

How's the smoke on that Goji guwall? Looks great..Crazy smells?


----------



## chusett (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea i have over 70 bonsai moms, all soon to be in 1g smart pots. half of them over 2 years old, then some at about 4 years
> i go in every 2-3 weeks and top them right back down as low as possible for them to keep a nice structure. and i thin out about 3/4 of the branching too


lol i wish bro.. I got em in my room and i'm OCD about the bugs and soil etc.. so I got em in 1.5L pots and I gotta trim like every other day


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

damn...
what kinda lights they under? would use floros for slower growth, or even led's


----------



## NightbirdX (Aug 27, 2012)

I've smoked them all. Bob Marley hemp papers are still my favorite. I didn't like the rice papers because they just don't stick that well for me and I hate it when my j comes undone.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 27, 2012)

Dam Gu, ur pics make me wanna cream my jeans.

I've been reading into bonsai mums. Looks like a awesome idea. Going to give it a try since i'm running out of room.

I'm hooked on the RAW skins these days but apart from that OCB xperts are the best IMO.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

yes OCB is great. the x-pert especially when i want em bigg...im burning the Organic RAW atm


----------



## waddup (Aug 27, 2012)

Gage dropped at tude... But don't see the montage? don't think it sold already?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gone


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

mendo is there
force og gone in seconds. only 5 packs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

waddup said:


> Gage dropped at tude... But don't see the montage? don't think it sold already?


Mendo is there and still in stock


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

gage or jaws gear ? going with jaws gear i think .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck on the jaws gear


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 27, 2012)

By the looks of it Jaws gear is only £32 aswell. Bargain!


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

lol going to be a crazy drop that is :d


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

cant fault the tsd freebies either


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> lol going to be a crazy drop that is :d


Yep it sure is lol


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 27, 2012)

By the sounds of it, TSD is going to have some awesome freebies soon!


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

just ordered my Force OG from highlife, gone in seconds too


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> just ordered my Force OG from highlife, gone in seconds too


Good score....


----------



## waddup (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup I was worried for a second. It was listed after the rest of the packs.. Good luck to everyone less than 20 were listed for blanco and mendo at tudes


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

tude order in...Jaws next...then Bodhi

cooling it after that, at least for a while


Order Inventory:
Product: Gage Green Seeds Mendo Montage F2
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GAG740
Price: $106.11

Product: Connoisseur Genetics Seeds OG CHEM
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CONF289
Price: $87.10

Product: DJ Short Cocoa Kush
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DJ O98
Price: $134.64

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: TGAG125
Price: $110.86

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #4 Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #5 TGA Subcool Seeds Dairy Queen
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #5
Price: $0.00


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 27, 2012)

Just ordered some of Alpine's Lemon Larry. It's supposed to be an IBL (I think) of Elite's Lemon Larry. The description is a wall of semi-broken english, but that's the info I get from it. 
http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/alpine-marijuana-seeds


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

i have their x-dog...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Just ordered some of Alpine's Lemon Larry. It's supposed to be an IBL (I think) of Elite's Lemon Larry. The description is a wall of semi-broken english, but that's the info I get from it.
> http://www.castle-marijuana-seeds.com/collections/alpine-marijuana-seeds


Yeah they supposedly have elites llog.. Would be nice to see people grow it out


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

alpine is one of two breeders, i know, anywhere to have the legity legit NLX clone only.

e$ko being the other.

x-dog definitely on my crack list... maybe 6 months from now.
definitely a good shot at a winner in that pack.

soon as im ready for a sour flavor in the mom tent, which aint gonna be long tell you what, imma do those alpine & take another crack at seedism diesel.

but i got this critical sensi star to blast off in a towel... just now 
stoked !!!!!!!!!!

other than these gifted & traded gems, its my cheap seed dream... & got 4 beans left.
strain jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

So the count down on cz say 3hour to the jaws drop that correct?


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

What you looking to get hell ?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

http://www.celestron.com/science_education/microscopes/lcd-portable-digital-microscope.html


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

Any idea on the $ on jaws gear?

I think he is dropping a starfighter cross lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> http://www.celestron.com/science_education/microscopes/lcd-portable-digital-microscope.html



Just bought a new microscope from amazon after loads of research the 1 everybody mentioned cost less than a fiver


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Any idea on the $ on jaws gear?
> 
> I think he is dropping a starfighter cross lol


£32 i think mate


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> What you looking to get hell ?


From whats on the .com site im hoping to get derailed and banana dojo


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wussup errybody, how y'all doin....


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 27, 2012)

I went on an online timezone converter and it's supposed to be 4pm but I think daylight savings pushes it back to 3.. I dunno tho that shit gets confusing..

I wanna know if those banana kush f9s are gonna get listed?
And if it actually taste like bananas?


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

hyea that derailed sounds some fire im after that yum yum bud


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

9pm International-----


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

NY is -5 gmt.. and so on....
GMT == 9pm... 9 - 5 = 4pm NY/Eastern


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

Cali Sunset taken off the list


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

How many seeds in them freebies i wonder


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you select one of them in the listing theres a count down going has anybody else seen this?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you select one of them in the listing theres a count down going has anybody else seen this?


Iono what the fuck you just said lil man....

(i get it now..LoL)*


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you select one of them in the listing theres a count down going has anybody else seen this?


Yeah I see it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I say this i got a feeling young grass hoppa


----------



## smang (Aug 27, 2012)

Lets see how many packs I can snatch of the Banana Kush, been fiending for it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

More than one = greed lol


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

You know I grew Tomatoes, Potatoes, and I still got Grapes goin and stuff.. During my recent hiatus..
But ill tell yo whut...
I'd much rather have a nice fat Sack for all that work, than a squirrels leftovers and a plate of fries....

Seems the Tomatoes liked the lucas Formula Though...LoL (a lil beastie bloom 2..)


Hell seems you added one more test group to the Lab, you must be a meth head or sumthin.. Cause that workload has got to be hectic as shit...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Meth lol nah just lots of energry..!


----------



## smang (Aug 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> More than one = greed lol


Nah just getting one pack I was joking just have been looking for a pack of it litterally everywhere and no luck.
And now I have my chance.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

smang said:


> Nah just getting one pack I was joking just have been looking for a pack of it litterally everywhere and no luck.
> And now I have my chance.


No biggie lol i wont be after it, i have like 20 of those beans already from zon freebies


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> .....im hoping to get derailed .....



Good luck, it's Gu~ vs Hellraizer30


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

wow. that "derailed" sounds lovely.

& those jaws freebies ALL sound lovely.

my pockets ...cause i need to install a fence ...not so lovely.

damn you fuckers!
aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh.

***

==========> jkahn ====> yo yo yo yo yo ! playa =========> good to see you around

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!my seed loving nikka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea I'm broke till friday and that derailed did sound like a good one to snag.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anybody popped any of those Beans i made?
The good the bad and the ugly? I'm crazy curious...

Yo GUD, wuzz Gooooddddiee...


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

Soylent green? can't find anything on it.... anyone know the parents?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Soylent green? can't find anything on it.... anyone know the parents?


I believe its a Pheno of JTR...


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> Soylent green? can't find anything on it.... anyone know the parents?


>>>>SOYLENT GREEN
mother===chem sis
father===starfighter

im on that one,good luck.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Its a Pheno of JackTheRipper
Soylent Green



genuity said:


> >>>>SOYLENT GREEN
> mother===chem sis
> father===starfighter
> 
> im on that one,good luck.


I fuckin hate when more than one breeder uses the same name for completely diff. shit...
They know what their doing!!


----------



## Bigbucks (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Cali Sunset taken off the list


Any word why? presales?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

someone at zon complained that he was not credited for genetics used in the cross
so mr c took it off to avoid any problems...at least till they work it out


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

genuity said:


> >>>>SOYLENT GREEN
> mother===chem sis
> father===starfighter
> 
> im on that one,good luck.




You bidding high?


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't want to cost anybody anymore money than I have to, especially you Gen


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2012)

guwall said:


> You bidding high?


na,not no force #'s


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> someone at zon complained that he was not credited for genetics used in the cross
> so mr c took it off to avoid any problems...at least till they work it out


hmm intresting


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

these look quite interesting



http://ogseeds.co.uk/
anyone seen this site?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

What up jkahn great to see you back. Those firestarters turned out flame. I snatched up ten packs. Yes I liked them that much. Gonna pop all of em at once I believe. Gonna try and find a forever keeper. Or 10 lol! And yeah I know I'm not a fan of fems.....but these just did so great for me. 


Goid luck everyone on getting the gear you want.


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What up jkahn great to see you back. Those firestarters turned out flame. I snatched up ten packs. Yes I liked them that much. Gonna pop all of em at once I believe. Gonna try and find a forever keeper. Or 10 lol!
> Goid luck everyone on getting the gear you want.



That's a fucking REAL MAN move. Mega props brother. EPIC


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> these look quite interesting
> View attachment 2310853View attachment 2310855View attachment 2310858View attachment 2310860
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it's this dude's seeds http://www.youtube.com/user/VaderOG

Shit doesn't look bad.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What up jkahn great to see you back. Those firestarters turned out flame. I snatched up ten packs. Yes I liked them that much. Gonna pop all of em at once I believe. Gonna try and find a forever keeper. Or 10 lol! And yeah I know I'm not a fan of fems.....but these just did so great for me.
> 
> 
> Goid luck everyone on getting the gear you want.


Yerrr, Glad to hear it.... I picked out the 3 ugliest ones too...LoL


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

i better score sumthing nice after waiting so long for some jaws

[video=youtube;30GHWqX4OEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30GHWqX4OEo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

What you trying to get HM?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

hopefully at least 2 of these:

derailed
yum yum bud
banana kush f9

if i dont get the derailed, might go after the soylent green


anyone know what kinda quantities are dropping?


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

damn I straight up had all that info from mr c and deleted it, fuck.........searching through backups.....


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

and the camping begins


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Theres so many logged in right now lol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

Lets get it on olol


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

bannana kush just added


----------



## typoerror (Aug 27, 2012)

getcha clickin fingers goin!


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

derailed in the bag


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Banna kush
derailed
banna dogo 



Was looking at my list
and i didnt have banna kush i had insaine bannana kush lol

Good luck folks


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

ProductModelQuantityPriceTotalBanana Kush F9 JG0061$89.20$89.20Derailed 
- Seeds Per Pack: 10 PackJG0031$84.50$84.50Yum Yum Bud 
- Seeds Per Pack: 5 PackJG0021$84.50$84.50*Sub-Total:*$258.21 *World Wide Shipping:*$15.00 *Total:*$273.21 


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

if i had the coin i would of been in there with few more got loads of seeds to run and little room lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

To be honest I thought jaws gear would be way cheaper then that.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn!!! I had banana kush in the cart and when I went to checkout it was gone.........


----------



## Drishti (Aug 27, 2012)

yeeehaw


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> To be honest I thought jaws gear would be way cheaper then that.


why is that mate ?


----------



## Drishti (Aug 27, 2012)

truth, i thought it was gonna be $50 for the 10pack, but alas been wanting a good wreck and with a starfighter parent, cant go wrong


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> ProductModelQuantityPriceTotalBanana Kush F9JG0061$89.20$89.20Derailed
> - Seeds Per Pack: 10 PackJG0031$84.50$84.50Yum Yum Bud
> - Seeds Per Pack: 5 PackJG0021$84.50$84.50*Sub-Total:*$258.21 *World Wide Shipping:*$15.00 *Total:*$273.21 


Bro did u get charged for a 10 ok of yum yum?


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

monitoring that Insane Strawberry Jane


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

i bought the 10 pack....in the listing mr. c accidently wrote 5 instead of 10



Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Bro did u get charged for a 10 ok of yum yum?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> why is that mate ?


I don't want to say anything to offend anyone and jaws is cool but I just feel personally for home made crosses that's a little too much. I mean all his breeding is done in a 5x5 tent or am I wrong?


----------



## typoerror (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> To be honest I thought jaws gear would be way cheaper then that.


everyhting but banana kush f9 is listed at $50.59. in the basket stuff about doubled and i backed away. felt like it hit with the okie doke. no thank you.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got some underdawg f2s and something else I'm not what is tho,in the mail.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

white strawberry diesal


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i bought the 10 pack....in the listing mr. c accidently wrote 5 instead of 10


Oh tru that. Thought there was an error or something


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got the mail... hehe







Haven't opened it yet, also the blackstar came today as well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I don't want to say anything to offend anyone and jaws is cool but I just feel personally for home made crosses that's a little too much. I mean all his breeding is done in a 5x5 tent or am I wrong?


For me its cool cause of his issue with a member ripping him off big time and his money crisses...! Passing some love to 
a good breeder is fine with me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

Ahh I did not know the situation.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Just got the mail... hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model is that?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ahh I did not know the situation.


Yah he never was in this for $ but fell on hard times a went to free up his vault and got jacked,
so mc running this auction and bins to help out.

This could be the only time you see his gear other than freebies


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Which model is that?


Its the 2012 240 flower mode


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

Whats your guys thoughts on these LED'S then ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Whats your guys thoughts on these LED'S then ?


Would never use then, t5s and hids for me


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^hahaha fuckin hazey grapes pussy ass can't handle the dank


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

read thread after thread about led's v hps and hps seems to be the winner but the person always tries to back up the LED ,


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

It has its place in the grow room, in a hot area with no type of uber cooling then yah leds would rock! 
But if theres option to allow hid then roll with that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> read thread after thread about led's v hps and hps seems to be the winner but the person always tries to back up the LED ,


Thats all that seems to be on the Internet unless

A. They got led lights for free
B. Undercover led seller trying to promote product
Someone that just has a small space to grow in then they should use led but I don't see them as productive in bigger setups and I find them costing too much to compare to his right now


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

got my 'tude order !

for the vault , elephant stomper & another pack of the hippie headband.

some nice freebies as well... & they doubled up my heavy duty fruity from THSeeds ... got 6 of those now.

*

jkahn i had your stuff at the seedling stage... then caught nearly two nights in the pokey for fighting w/ street urchins in front of my house.

i was going out for 15 damn minutes , put everything under my 1000w hps to start the harden off process , & never made it the fuck home.

once bailed from the clink , everything was dust when i got back to my house : your gear , bodhi, chimera, seedism to name a few.

*

lucky fuckers with your jaws gear.
damn !


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

for sure, without doubt, id use LED... in veg or flower ...if that's all my setup could support.

kessil is the bomb imo.

& this manbat guy says blackstars are good

in a pro setup , HID & t5 are the way to go... though i need another light for veg & have considered LED ...a t5 is where its at only because i keep a box of t5 bulbs & strongly prefer interchangeability over fucking w/ something new ...as my set-up demands it.

if i loose an LED , its like being fucked for light... cause i'd need to return it.

not much can happen to a t5 i cant fix myself... which is something i prize big time.

& i love my HIDs... shit im sexing plants under 400w MH cause its my best option for tight growth & killer node spacing... fuck electric costs.

only downside to HIDs is heat... imo.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

^^^well said bro


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

testing these phenos are taking forever, but i love it...have about thirty something more still to smoke
rolled about (7) 1 1/4's already for the day and im stoned...taking a break, plus need something to clean the pallet bcuz im all out of my almond milk


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 27, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> testing these phenos are taking forever, but i love it...have about thirty something more still to smoke
> rolled about (7) 1 1/4's already for the day and im stoned...taking a break, plus need something to clean the pallet bcuz im all out of my almond milk


i love almond milk, didnt know it cleansed the pallet?

every once and a while ill use it in some of my curry,paprika,or mustard(powdered) bases sauces . .. really good even just a litte


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 27, 2012)

i've heard that milk does, so i just hoped and figured the almond milk would too
seems to work for me tho


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 27, 2012)

Almond milk is all i buy, good shit!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2012)

seed vault........


The cali connection
Tahoe og
Bubba Tahoe
Blue dream haze

Reserva privada
Kandy kush
The og #18
Confidential cheese
r.k.s

Thc seeds 
Dark star
Heavy duty fruity
Lambo aka rambo
Mkage
MK ultra

Connoiseur genetics
Sssdh

DNA genetics
Hash plant haze
Sour cream
Lemon skunk

Exotic genetics
Supernatural

Classic seeds
Afgooie
Afgooie x romulan joes
Afgooie x pride of Afghanistan

Chimera genetics
Mental floss

303 genetics
Bio-diesel

Sin city seeds
Sour flame og

Sannies regs.
New blue diesel
Jackberry f4
Chocolate rain
Herijuana ibl
cheese berry haze
Anesthesia
k.o kush
cheeseberry
Blue chocolate
Free kush
Blue rocket
Selene
sour diesel x blueberry
Chuckys bride
Holy princess
Killing fields f3
kolossus

*Glitch genetics regs.
*Deep space glitch
Lailas kush

*Sativa diva regs.
*Chemical nightmare

*Top shelf seeds regs.
*Sour apple original diesel x c99

*G13 labs seeds regs.
*Purple power
G13 x original haze 
Pineapple express
White widow
Og13
Gigabud
Skunk #1
Durban poison
Purple haze
Northern lights

*Seedman seeds reg.
*White widow

*Mr. nice seeds regs.
*Medicine man
*Lepercha
un seeds regs.
*Red rock
Lsc

*Gorrilla grower regs.
*East coast alien dawg
Cosmicdawg
Alien fruit

*Eugenics genetics regs.
*Og graze
Cinnamon jack

*Bodhi seeds regs.
*clusterfunk
M8 lost kush x fantasy island
Apollo 11 genius pheno f3
Moonwalk
Dank Sinatra
Super silver strawberry lotus
Deep blue Pakistan
Sunshine daydream
89 sensi northern lights #5 x bcsc northern lights #5
Pure kush (suge) x Uzbekistani hash plant
Goji og
Black triangle
Tigers milk

*Kens gdp seeds reg.
*Kens kush
Bay 11
Grand daddy purp

*kind mind regs. 
*Cheese x vortex
Blue widow x vortex
J herer x vortex

*Jaws gear regs.
*Chocolate banana kush
Insane banana kush
Alien kush f4

*snow high seeds regs.
*Blueberry blast
Purple monkey balls
Quick silver
Blackberry space wreck
Pipe dream

*Dank house seeds regs.
*Sweetdawg
Strawberry bubba kush
Chem alien kush
Strawberry alien kush
Strawberry alien diesel
Double barrel og
Alien fire
Strawberry fire

*Immortal flower regs.
*Headband bx
Grapehead
Moose juice
Space bubba
Nightcap
Sr71 purple kush x kings kross f2s
kings blood

&#12288;
*Tcvg seeds regs.
*Shit on a stick vl
Asshat
Shit happens
Call girl
Zit
home wrecker v1
Shit mix 09
Generic weed
Shit
Shit outta luck
Fucd up skunk
Skerry
78 skunk d x gorilla grape
Midnight rendevue
78 skunk m x gorilla grape
2010 freebies #1
2010 freebies #2

*Tga subcool seeds regs.
*Jack the ripper
Querkle
Chernobyl
Spacedawg
Qrazy train
Apollo 13 bx
Pandoras box
Space bomb
Dairy queen
time wreck
Ace of spades
plush berry
Vortex
Jacks cleaner 2
Third dimension
Deep purple

*Gage green genetics regs.
*l.a. haze
Good ideas mix
Burgundy
Grape stomper og
Lemon stomper
Leia og
Sun maiden
Old school afghan haze (bastards)
Bright moments
Nyc hp-13 (bastards)
Mendo montage f2 (testers complete)
Force og (testers complete)
chemdawgX Grape stomper og (testers complete)
Red diesel x og (testers)
Found object x og (testers)
Purple elegance f2 (testers)
Haarlem
Mr majestic

*&#12288;
Sure fire seeds fems.
*Blazing blues
Cheesey jones
Firestarter

*Cannaventure seeds regs.
*Purple berry diesel 
Star berry indica
East coast royal diesel ix 11
Purple berry bx
Jazz berry jam
Mothers mix
Jazz berry jam x stardawg
Purple berry x fire og bx
Ecsd clone x alien kush
Mass super skunk x hindu kush
Strawberry diesel x alien kush
Sin diesel
Diesel fire
Blue magoo x jazz berry jam
Purple berry x alien kush
Purple berry x strawberry diesel
Lemon skunk x kksc bx
Pre 98 bubba kush x fire og bx
Purkle berry
Garlic breath
Fire og clone x chem D bx11 (garlic)

*Hazeman seeds regs.
*Rocky mountain high
White grapes
g-13 bx2
Double white cheese
Fugu kush
Tripple xxx
88 g-13 x hash plant
Grape-13
Elephant stomper
Madness
Hippie headband

*Illuminati seeds fems.
*Irukandji pestilence x mamba
Blueberry og

*Alphakronik regs.
*Jackpot royal
Sin city kush
Belka
snozzberry

*Kingdom organics regs.
*Super silver daze
Cbr1947
Deep chunk
Deep north
Deep space
Shish99
Dirty girl
Deep phaze
Iron cindy
Poison burban elixir

&#12288;
*Calyx bros seed co. regs.
*Kakalak kush f2
Smokey mountain magic f2

*Scarecrow seeds regs.
*Bambala
Undertaker
dragon breath
grizzly

*&#12288;
Cannetics freebies regs.
*Jock horror
Indiana bubblegum
Mighty freeze
Sleeskunk
Super silver haze f2 short pheno
Pakistan x 18 x nepalindica
Deep bubba x sunsour
Orange ozzy
Jock horror x full moon
Cherry ak47 gorilla grape x emporor kush
Gdp x black rose
Cheesey sak
Chetex cheese x vortex
Orange skunk ao x metro x ss
Snowdawg x querkle
Snowdawg x sour d
G13 haze x nycd x g13 haze x ecsd
Fire og
Swazi f2
Cheese x haze f2
Sour d x og kush x Malawi gold x cheesey smurf
Sour kush x cheese #1
G13 haze x nycd
Jaffa cakes
Lemon skunk x sour bubble
Slh x bs 2.2 x sour bubble
Chemo x sour bubble
Super lemon haze x sour bubble
Z7 x sour bubble
Indiana gum x nepal indica
Mosca bubba kush x old time moonshine x yo mama male
Jock horror x papaya x bubbleicious
Pakistani chitral x nepal indica
Sour double kush f2

&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
*Cannetics freebies fems.
*Larry og s1
Ssh x c99
Black dominia x nepalindica

&#12288;
*Private breeders regs.
*Purple le pew
Cougar kush f1
Hawaii 5-0 x cougar kush

Misc freebies
So cal mix freebies
Caligula by reddy 1
&#12288;


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

daymn !!!! ^ nice list homie ^

i spy that bodhi sensi noof nl #5 x bcsc nl #5

*

love vanilla rice milk & almond milk... with cereal OMG! delicious & nutritious just like naked asian chicks. yum. plus it keeps me from tearing up my regular milk used for cafe con leche. gotta have whole milk for the coffee imo.

didnt know it cleansed the pallet either. 

love some orange jucie or arizona green tea while smoking for sure.
just bought 20 gallons of AZ green tea... when will you come from my faucet i beg.

city says i can hear you through my window, fuck you wiz kalifa you aint most smokin-est.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice list Hell....

And those who know that they know, if you got the Need, i got the Seed.

I've been putting Unpasteurized jersey cow milk in my Coffee/Tea.. ~6.8% Fat... Let it sit for a day, almost half the container is filled with Milk-Fats...LoL


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 27, 2012)

*Bodhi - 'M8 x Fantasy Island' @ Day #24 from sprouting *


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooooops i was wrong. These are underdawg D f2 beans. And the others are white erkleXUDD


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice list you got there hell !!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry fellas nothing better than fresh milk from the cow chilled.....


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Where did u get bubba tahoe ?


----------



## quisqueyano (Aug 27, 2012)

impressive vault you got there hell


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 27, 2012)

I said a while back that Blackstar LEDs were the only LEDs worth looking at IMO. P Jennings on Cannetics backs up what I said before about the Blackstars being the best on the market after his 3 months of research. He currently pulls 3-4 zips off a plant with little veg under his Blackstars. If I were going to go that route tho, I would use both HID and the LED as supplemental. He runs LEDs on their lonesome and his results are impressive.

With LED u almost need to have an even canopy. They are not for everyone. I could see if I was an indica lover and grew some shorter kush plants that didn't stretch much how the LED would be good enough. They are no cheap tho, and $500 for a 3x3 footprint isn't practical for commercial growers. For the hobbyist, it might be something to look into.

[video=youtube;3LMk_9X2YN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LMk_9X2YN4&amp;list=UUMCdvkw1u18t1m5qcVeXYtg&amp; index=3&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

Great thread to understand PAR http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=105515 and another https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/522173-par-readings.html


----------



## D3monic (Aug 27, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I said a while back that Blackstar LEDs were the only LEDs worth looking at IMO. P Jennings on Cannetics backs up what I said before about the Blackstars being the best on the market after his 3 months of research. He currently pulls 3-4 zips off a plant with little veg under his Blackstars. If I were going to go that route tho, I would use both HID and the LED as supplemental. He runs LEDs on their lonesome and his results are impressive.


I have to agree, I put the par meter under the blackstar and it blows the haight ppf-800 out of the water. I still need to take official readings but within a few inches it was ~2000 which is pretty much = sunlight and way higher than my 4 bulb HO 54watt T5's . Still figuring out ways to decrease heat. I started creeping up to 87 in a short period so I'm sure it will go higher. Need to pick up another clip on fan. Ill post par readings and comparison to Haight in another thread and my siggy build. 

Cracking the critical jack herer, purple wreck, lemon og kush and G13's Raw Diesel.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 27, 2012)

if i could afford it ...2 big black star over every 3x2 tray.
need 8 of them minimum... plus a backup.
ouch.

but if it gets "nazi" on people like us (ahem, via feds & their little bro "pigs") imma for sure go that route.

no matter what, proper temps & air conditioning has lots to do with staying in stealth mode via HIDz.

LED can bang weight. 
mos def.

*

& little bird sent me a message noting shipping for TSD v2 gonna be much much better.
at least they listen to the seed collector chatter.


----------



## calicat (Aug 27, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Where did u get bubba tahoe ?


Attitude seeds..either Cali connection or Big Buddha Seeds


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm gonna run one Blackstar per hood eventually and use it as supplemental just to increase resin production, not so much weight... cuz I can. Affordable, not really. Practial, hell no. Pimpin? Fuck yes.
Even my hoods gonna have swag.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 27, 2012)

Mosca's Sweet Tooth makes nice hash, show grow at the depot..


----------



## blissfest (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey motherfuckers, LOL! kinda childish for someone my age

Anyway, my runnin lineup today is Deathstar,Biodiesel,Candy queen,Agent Orange,Black Triangle,Grape Stomper BX2,Pineapple Express,Ghost Train Haze #2

Im doin well, and I wish all you growin motherfuckers the same


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2012)

OK thanks for all the input on the Kushes a few pages back this is what I wound up gettin.

Chocolope Kush is a combination of our multiple Cannabis cup winning Sativa; Chocolope, and our Indica dominate Hybrid; Kosher Kush. The Kosher Kush has won first place in every Cannabis event it has been entered in, and has been hailed as the strongest of all OG Kush crosses, finishing 7th overall in the strongest strains in the world, published by High Times magazine 2012. These two crosses bring you the best Sativa and Indica available in seed form and blend them in a way you can choose either more Kosher or more Chocolope. Pinching works great with the Chocolope Kush keeping the top from stretching. Even the novice grower can expect above average results from this amazing cross. Are you a Kush freak who likes a little Chocolate?, or a Chocolope lover who wants the strength and flavor of Kush?, Either way this cross has it all! Be the first in your crew to run this instant champion Chocolope Kush. You people have been asking and we have been listening, the Chocolope Kush has arrived. Note: Chocolope has been our top seller for some time now and we constantly struggle to keep her in stock, and we have no reason to think it will be any different with the Chocolope Kush.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

What up bliss. I bought that biodiesel off your recommendation, it better be tight or I'm gonna force u to smoke it all without drinking any water!


----------



## blissfest (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What up bliss. I bought that biodiesel off your recommendation, it better be tight or I'm gonna force u to smoke it all without drinking any water!


LOL! Dude? Who knows on that Bio, I only have 3 left, and it could be 2 maybe 1 out of a pack that im gonna grow out, I have one Bio that looks like it could go places.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

What do u mean left? Did u already chop em or did they get culled?


----------



## blissfest (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What do u mean left? Did u already chop em or did they get culled?


I have 3, about a foot tall left out of 10, Im a killer, LOL. I cull weak mutated plants, 

Candy Queen still has 5 alive and they were born the same day,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

That chocolope kush ad is a great sales pitch lol.. But I definately see a pack of these in my future for sure this and lemon og look to big monsters of dank


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww man I thought u said they were huge and sweet. Damn. Well thanks for the heads up. Looks like I might pop some clusterfunks instead. They're calling me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That chocolope kush ad is a great sales pitch lol.. But I definately see a pack of these in my future for sure this and lemon og look to big monsters of dank


I hear ya wyte! After seeing everyone's reactions to the chocolope Kush,kosher Kush,and holy grail Kush I really want to snatch a pack of each.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I hear ya wyte! After seeing everyone's reactions to the chocolope Kush,kosher Kush,and holy grail Kush I really want to snatch a pack of each.


I've seen some lemon og grown and that thing is a yielder.
I think that l.v.l.s. cut really brings some wieght to the table. Yeah a pack of each sounds about right


----------



## blissfest (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Aww man I thought u said they were huge and sweet. Damn. Well thanks for the heads up. Looks like I might pop some clusterfunks instead. They're calling me.


Everything is good, what I was saying is Im pickin threw the bio plants and I could have somethin that beats Deathstar?


----------



## guwall (Aug 27, 2012)

I've almost pressed "checkout" twice today on that Chocolope Kush. I just havent been able to bring myself to it knowing bodhi is right around the corner.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice. Bliss. Well that's good news then. Hope it yields like the ds


----------



## blissfest (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nice. Bliss. Well that's good news then. Hope it yields like the ds


Lets Pray, 

Just kiddin, LOL! 

Im enjoying crackin packs of beans lately, I want a half dozen Holy Grails,


----------



## xyz101 (Aug 27, 2012)

There's SF Vagpuncher Chocolope x OG Kush over at sed bay 15 for 30 bucks which is pretty ridiculous seen some decent pics from the user on icmag if anyone wants a cheap chocolope pheno expedition


----------



## xyz101 (Aug 27, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> What up bliss. I bought that biodiesel off your recommendation, it better be tight or I'm gonna force u to smoke it all without drinking any water!


lmao!!! that might be rough


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

calicat said:


> Attitude seeds..either Cali connection or Big Buddha Seeds


dude dont bs me he wrote *BUBBA* tahoe thats what caught my attention ofc I know what budda tahoe is ....might have been a spelling mistake by him


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I've seen some lemon og grown and that thing is a yielder.
> I think that l.v.l.s. cut really brings some wieght to the table. Yeah a pack of each sounds about right


Awesome, I have always been under the impression that OG strains were some what low yielding? -Not my 'theory' or anything I've just heard/read it a few different places and seen the breeders' descriptions of a few. I guess if there is any truth to it then it doesn't apply to all of the varieties? (obviously, haha.) I have done very little OG growing but not enough to say whether or not it's a "low yielder" because I really have heard that. Each time I hear it they also say "but it makes up for it in quality/potency, etc.",I guess that's just the almost fair trade off we see in just about all hybrids? '-heavier yielding strains are generally less potent than more average type strains?' ...what are everybody's thought on this?

P.s. Is this, or is this not the longest fucking thread on RIU? ..if not I will be moderately surprised, just momentarily.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> dude dont bs me he wrote *BUBBA* tahoe thats what caught my attention ofc I know what budda tahoe is ....might have been a spelling mistake by him


Chill bro its cali con bubba tahoe from the tude


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

By the way everyone, Gage Green Genetics just recently released at least 2 new (or at least new to them) strains: 

1. Blanco Berry Kush- 
Genetics: White Kush X Blackberry Pie8-9 weeks
Indoor/Outdoor. Regular seeds only.
Suppose to produce exotic colored leafs & calyxes.

2. Harlequin Jo- 
Genetics: The genetics of this strain are not listed on The Attitude website. They mention only that it was bred from high CBD levels.
8-9 Weeks
Indoor/Outdoor. Regular seeds only.
Suppose to be an extremely 'medicinal strain' containing very high levels of CBD (cannabidiol); though the Harlequin genes are in all phenotypes the "high CBD trait is not guaranteed (in each pheno, of course.)

You'll have to read the flavours and whatnot yourself at wherever you get your beans...

Both of the new strains are indica/sativa hybrids. There may be more out there, I just saw these as I logged on to the Attitude... this might also already be old news, but it takes me a while to catch up on the gossip these days. Either way they both still sound pretty good to me, not so much interested in the CBD though personally.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> By the way everyone, Gage Green Genetics just recently released at least 2 new (or at least new to them) strains:
> 
> 1. Blanco Berry Kush-
> Genetics: White Kush X Blackberry Pie8-9 weeks
> ...


The drop was this morning on the tude for those


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 28, 2012)

Rang Attitude and they said Bodhi will b dropping in a week or two. Couldn't say the date tho


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't mean to get offensive, but there is no Bubba Tahoe on attiude only Bu*dd*a or at least not anymore, is it available online?

^seems perfect for me so I can participate in the drop My aim would be to get something small any idea which of the bodhi crosses which are going to drop is short?Aside of the jabbas stash pretty sure that ones small


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Didn't mean to get offensive, but there is no Bubba Tahoe on attiude only Bu*dd*a or at least not anymore, is it available online?
> 
> ^seems perfect for me so I can participate in the drop My aim would be to get something small any idea which of the bodhi crosses which are going to drop is short?Aside of the jabbas stash pretty sure that ones small



i just found it in about 15 seconds, alttitude seed bank -cali connection seeds- then first row third from the left. its rights there


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 28, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Didn't mean to get offensive, but there is no Bubba Tahoe on attiude only Bu*dd*a or at least not anymore, is it available online?
> 
> ^seems perfect for me so I can participate in the drop My aim would be to get something small any idea which of the bodhi crosses which are going to drop is short?Aside of the jabbas stash pretty sure that ones small


You lookin for this? https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cali-connection-buddha-tahoe-og-seeds/prod_220.html

I have no idea which strain of Bodhis will be short. I haven'y grown any Bodhi before so I can't tell ya...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> seed vault........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he clearly wrote BuBBa tahoe not BuDDa Tahoe and the one listed in attiude is BUDDA Tahoe and the normal Tahoe OG x sfv ogk I read somewhere that there are Bubba Tahoe crosses and I wondered if they are available or only in cali like the Alien Crosses?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> he clearly wrote BuBBa tahoe not BuDDa Tahoe and the one listed in attiude is BUDDA Tahoe and the normal Tahoe OG x sfv ogk I read somewhere that there are Bubba Tahoe crosses and I wondered if they are available or only in cali like the Alien Crosses?


guess your out of luck, buy the breed not the name, CC is top of the line,some may not agree but gems are in his gear for sure


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I know until I get my setup I am going back and fourth about what to get, I even think tahoe could be viable as I think they aren't full blown sativa and u can stop there strech with good methods like mainlining then again, doesn't that amount of training put them under extreme stress?And if I hit by herms I'll be dead.Also any idea which ones to get would get regs for sure to minimize the chance of herms but not sure whether to get budda tahoe or regular tahoe og?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmm.. I've grown both and the buddha Tahoe would be a good choice.
You will get phenos from Tahoe to Louie og and both are dank,yield well.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 28, 2012)

Quor, seen the new Attitude promo?! These guys get better and better every promo.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 28, 2012)

is Mosca's Blue Moon a new strain? seeing it and a couple other strange ones at seedbay


----------



## D3monic (Aug 28, 2012)

I did a side by side comparison between the blackstar and Haight LED's HERE ,, I need to go check out the new promo..


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2012)

somebody needs to score that holy smoke "drakensburg" ...& cross it with a full on indica true kushy mclove type.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/holy-smoke-seeds-drakensberg/prod_3662.html


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally the Attitude posted the new promotion... much later in the month than usual. I love promotions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2012)

humbolt seeds has this og/lemon thai thing (not sure which is mom/dad) that looks very interesting.

trainwreck is a must have on my list... this company just doesnt have any fanboys... so im unsure about my $ spent on that when mota rebel needs my seed money love.

maybe ill look for some HSC grow logs on the internet.
im not so sure about their sour d ... id opt for cali connex , immortal flowers , or e$ko on that myself.

& that pinaapple skunk sounds yum.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> humbolt seeds has this og/lemon thai thing (not sure which is mom/dad) that looks very interesting.
> 
> trainwreck is a must have on my list... this company just doesnt have any fanboys... so im unsure about my $ spent on that when mota rebel needs my seed money love.
> 
> ...


That trainwreck is autoflowering, thats what is says on the site under photoperiod. Don't know if you noticed that or not.

I'm pretty skeptical on that seed company, looks like they just selfed a bunch of clone's from Harborside or something...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> somebody needs to score that holy smoke "drakensburg" ...& cross it with a full on indica true kushy mclove type.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/holy-smoke-seeds-drakensberg/prod_3662.html



I seen riot had pics Of all the african stuff from malburyseeds up on his site.
None of them resembled a pure sativa as claimed.
No one has heard of Mallbury seed co that has supposedly been around 30 yrs.

Seems like a big scam to me.....


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2012)

i think that autoflower label on trainwreck is a typo.

still im not buying anything from them in the near future.
oddly, i was thinking the same thing about where the HSC gets its breeding stock.

at least cabin fever seed guy admits he dispensary clone shops 

ive got other gear on my list of must haves : mota , seedism , & alphakronik to name a few. 

& soon as this other bean buying site picks up more breeders , places like the "new thcfarmer" , i mean cannetics , will have zero advantage.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 28, 2012)

no too fussed on the promo to be onest with you cant be doing with these single seeds buisness i orderd from tsd and hey i get 12 g13 Haze seeds THANK YOU VERY MUCH :d


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

Malberry, High Grade seeds, Holy smokes are all the same company.. all the same.. real old school scammers. None of the pics listed at the banks represent the seeds you'll be buying too FYI. 

Peshawar Valley is not even located in Afghanistan. These guys are lazy with their scamming. It's in Pakistan. lol

"From the Peshawar valley in Afghanistan This is a rare authentic look into some real deal strains with electric high this is a good heavy loader strain to punt."

Buy Ace Seeds for Landrace genetics. Fuck these guys.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 28, 2012)

What the fuck $4200 for a kg? They're selling kilos of seeds?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

So this is my first 100% grow using all Smartpots. Things are going awesome. Also is my first time using Just Right Xtra Potting mix. I made a mix thats 10% Perlite, 50 % Just Right Xtra, and 40% Ocean Forest. Plants all look amazing. 

The Timewrecks especially. They be some sexy stretchy bitches. Now that I have that 8-bulb High Output T5 lamp, I'm gonna clone everything several times over and make sure that without a speck of doubt that my next run will be consisting of mostly heavy weight champions. 

I sure hope I get a killer Timewreck, Qush, or Apollo13xVortex pheno that produces mad weight. I'm interested in how this Pandoras Box is going to turn out too. JTR aint no joke.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> So this is my first 100% grow using all Smartpots. Things are going awesome. Also is my first time using Just Right Xtra Potting mix. I made a mix thats 10% Perlite, 50 % Just Right Xtra, and 40% Ocean Forest. Plants all look amazing.
> 
> The Timewrecks especially. They be some sexy stretchy bitches. Now that I have that 8-bulb High Output T5 lamp, I'm gonna clone everything several times over and make sure that without a speck of doubt that my next run will be consisting of mostly heavy weight champions.
> 
> I sure hope I get a killer Timewreck, Qush, or Apollo13xVortex pheno that produces mad weight. I'm interested in how this Pandoras Box is going to turn out too. JTR aint no joke.


smart pots are the shit


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

Some New even Newer Bodhi action coming down the pipeline soon...

"aruba f2
swazi x aruba
acapulco gold x aruba
jamaican x aruba
green chitre nepali x aruba

the snow lotus dom gojis are really looking like a blue line throwback, im hoping for og aromas to take the line into f3 and beyond to create a purple og."- Bodhi

new aruba male-


I'd be down to try any one of those, lol.


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 28, 2012)

When is his shit dropping at the tude then !?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> When is his shit dropping at the tude then !?


Monitor his release thread and you should find out at least a day before it happens.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

Lineage of aruba?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

Aruban.. lol


----------



## Drishti (Aug 28, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> smart pots are the shit


Smart pots are the shit indeed.

When your done drank, scrape the roots from the smart pots with a razor, scrub with clean green/ and or 90% alcohol...some even throw em in the oven. 
fresh steril smart pots for your smart pot


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

fuuuckkk that. I'll just pay the $2 for new ones. lol. thanks tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

There's a blue full moon this Friday. Might have to get something crack-a-lackin. I'm really leaning towards those clusterfunks. I Keep finding myself staring at head eases pics at BB. Plus his smoke reports of it give me a chubby. Never really followed the lunar planting thing much. But the last gear I popped was on the Super Moon and I've been getting itchy lately. Maybe I'll find that once in a blue moon level pheno if I do. 

I expect the clusterfunks will make the grade and hopefully come back around so I can scoop up more. It's funny looking back those were available for a hot minute.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 28, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> fuuuckkk that. I'll just pay the $2 for new ones. lol. thanks tho.


reduse, reuse, recycle


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm more of a consumption kinda guy. Use, throw away, replace.

Especially with electronics and women.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

Snarky today! Ur killin me.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

the HSC breeds famous american strains in the United Kingdom. Lofl. See for yourself: http://humboldtseeds.co.uk/about.html


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems not legit to me, contacted them got nothing back, until now all breeders came back at me...


W T F the seeds they listed in there product list on that homepage are totally different then the attiude ones!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Smart pots are the shit indeed.
> 
> When your done drank, scrape the roots from the smart pots with a razor, scrub with clean green/ and or 90% alcohol...some even throw em in the oven.
> fresh steril smart pots for your smart pot


i soak mine in 18ml/g cannsyme in 5 gallons of water with bubblers(for like 2 days) on and then air dry near a dehumidifier . . . can anyone say inoculated


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 28, 2012)

My thought on the matter , Humboldt bought some seeds from america NOT HARD ! Started breeding with strains like kush chemdawg which we can all doo NOT HARD ! they pics look fake they sound fake ,They wont be having my £££


----------



## wesman420 (Aug 28, 2012)

^^^^^^^^what he said


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 28, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Awesome, I have always been under the impression that OG strains were some what low yielding?


They pretty much are. Not as bad as you might think (and will yield fine for a personal grow), but I wouldn't consider them commercially viable - except for the $$ aspect associated with anything "Kush".

Bomb ass smoke though!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, I'm with you. Something about these guys isn't right. When a breeder releases only the trendiest of strains, then there's something wrong anyways. There's more out there than Trainwreck and Chem Dawg variants, not that either of those strains lack anything but they're wearing that shit out.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2012)

HSC has a website... & none of their salable gear is listed?

& 100% , some of those pictures are familiar to my eye.

bb x ww = dinafem photo

& 100% , dr. greenthumb doesn't collab with anybody ...though its mentioned on the "about us" page.

liars.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> They pretty much are. Not as bad as you might think (and will yield fine for a personal grow), but I wouldn't consider them commercially viable - except for the $$ aspect associated with anything "Kush".
> 
> Bomb ass smoke though!


That's pretty much what I figured.. I haven't grown enough to be able to compare them amongst each other, they have produced the lowest yielding phenos of just about everything I've tried though, except for some Sativa dom freeby a couple years back (was awesome smoke fodder though.)


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

there site scares the shit out me totally different product then attitude listed plus stolen pics from totally different strains and breeders scammer alert!!!!!!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 28, 2012)

Purple Wreck turned out to be the over achiever and first to pop in less than 24 hours.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2012)

damn... any colorado people in here?
& compounded , somebody i trust?

303 seeds is releasing the "aurora project" beans (NL#5) in colorado dispensaries real soon.

ah. yeah. i want.

i PM'd "budpatch" at another site where his aurora thread lives... maybe i get lucky & he holds me a pack.
probably not.

maybe you know him & can pass the word?


----------



## mdjenks (Aug 28, 2012)

my little blackjack getting bigger:


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

One of my gage green chemdawg ogXmendo montage testers has completely taken on a new smell with a cure. 
It smells exactly like orange Hawaiian punch. I'm about to start puffing them this week.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 28, 2012)

Goods things are happening. Females in Veg are showing pistils before the males are showing anything, 2 Timewreck gals so far, 1 Strawberry Alien Kush, and 1 Pandoras Box.. no males showing at all. Odd, but I can deal with that. It'd be awesome to get 100%female Timewrecks.

Males almost always show first. Strange, but I'll take it.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 28, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i soak mine in 18ml/g cannsyme in 5 gallons of water with bubblers(for like 2 days) on and then air dry near a dehumidifier . . . can anyone say inoculated


Bro you never sees to amaze me with your mind set. Genius.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea the Humboldt Seed Organisation site begs a lot of questions. 
The picture they use for their Blueberry X White Widow is the same exact picture of Dinafem's Blue Widow (Which carries the same genetics, but why not use your own picture?) The "Big Skunk 1" (Skunk #1 X Big Bud) from HSC also has the same exact lineage and picture as another Dinafem strain- Critical+... Their Jack White 707 strain also looks like a Dinafem picture, I'm just not sure which one. 

Also, their site lists the following strains: 1. "Jack White 707", 2. "Big Skunk 1", 3. "Blueberry X White Widow" and 4. "The Automatic"; then, strangely enough, five or six Dready strains.?. Beneath the Dready strains they list 'Chem Dogg' & Master Kush as their "North American Collection" (ha.) BUT The Attitude lists these strains for HSO: 1. Blue Dream, 2. Bubba Kush, 3. Chem Dawg, 4. Lemon Juice Express, 5. Thai Kush, 6. OG Kush, 7. Pineapple Skunk, 8. Sour Blueberry, 9. Sour Diesel #2 & 10. Trainwreck.

Everything else on the website is "coming soon."

The "About" section claims they are collaborating with Dr. Green Thumb, Woody & others. Maybe but there is certainly something weird about these guys. Who knows, maybe they're gonna be badass but off to a rough start? Is anybody growing anything from these cats yet? I'd like to see if their strains are even what they say they are... all of the pictures look great, too bad a lot of them were taken from other breeders, hahaha. That sucks, I get excited about new breeders and then I just get disappointed when they turn out to be bull shit, or shady, or capitalists, or trendwhores, etc. etc.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Aug 28, 2012)

Just popped five Grapegod and three Biddy's Sister, all regs and all around the 55 day range...


----------



## typoerror (Aug 28, 2012)

50+ mph winds until tomorrow evening. bring it on isaac! thanks for the excuse to binge drink!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

Jj. I have a nice grape god cut that I'm running. It's produces nice big nuggs. I like it way more than I thought I would. I'm gonna keep it around for a lil while.

Im making some a11g and shish99 butter right now with a bunch of nuggets.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 28, 2012)

hows the shish99?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

I loved it. I actually just put some more in jars the other day. Kept two phenos


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2012)

1) sannies kolossus ...NOT shack leaning ! shwing !!
2) the white x stardawg (thanks wyteberry for the inspiration)
3) mmmmmmmmm... a... drrrrrrrrrrooop ...neat boy style ...only like my sex dirty.
4) which fills these
5) & then does this
6) only to blast off like that
7) to (near) finished product & reload & repeat
eight) lab shot , packed house ,3 tables @ 3x2 & 1 table @ 4x2


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 28, 2012)

spent about last 3 hours cleaning up my bonsai mums and dads...and still not finished!!!

before...


after...


soon i can start the full cleanup and remodel of my veg room


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 28, 2012)

typoerror said:


> 50+ mph winds until tomorrow evening. bring it on isaac! thanks for the excuse to binge drink!!!


Damn bro I cringed when I saw on the radar that it was leavin us and heading to N.O..
Good luck dude and stay safe!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 28, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> spent about last 3 hours cleaning up my bonsai mums and dads...and still not finished!!!
> 
> before...
> View attachment 2313027
> ...


Damn bro u gotta a shitload lof mamas!! Madd fuckin milfs!!
cougar city!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

The butter I made. Prob like 4ozs of nugget to 2lbs of butter.


----------



## Drishti (Aug 28, 2012)

daaaayuummn, nice pta meeting you got goin on there high meds


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez starting to take off


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 28, 2012)

Drishti said:


> daaaayuummn, nice pta meeting you got goin on there high meds


thats not even all

had more to the left that i didnt take a pic of. just finished topping down most of those too


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 28, 2012)

lookin great there KAB. what kinda smells?



karmas a bitch said:


> Dirty Sanchez starting to take off


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 28, 2012)

Higher. It's a very different smelling strain. But I haven't really started smelling em too much yet. So I really can't elaborate more right now. They are probably gonna start really stinkin here soon. Then I'll be digging my nose in more


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Aug 29, 2012)

Man I can't wait for the Alphakronik drop. Just copped mendo montage f2 and harlequin Jo along with a couple mixed gems packs to see what I get, who doesn't like surprises? I'm camping on the royal flush too but mostly all the new Alphakronik shit. I ran the cheddarworst 2 and it is super killer, I have snozzberry and sin city kush too but haven't bloomed them yet. I'm really goin for the lvpk bx is what I have high hopes for!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2012)

Whens the alpha drop going to happen?


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 29, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/389683-alphakronik-genes-seeds-25.html#post7919523
SIn city kush 2 and other dropping in 1-2weeks somewhere around bodhi drop probably


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 29, 2012)

Anybody run any advanced seeds Critical, if so how was the yield?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys, word on the vine is Humbolt Seeds is 'Dready Bob' & friends. Here's his usual line thats been out for a long while now >>> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dready-seeds/cat_29.html, he's a UK grower/stoner/writer that has written a lot of articles for Weed World mag. Thing is, this guy wrote quite a few articles in the past about how autoflowers & feminised beans were bad for the industry and now low & behold when he brings his own lines out - they're all fems and include a few autos too lol.
His gear was getting laughed at by the reg's over on UK420 forum and I remember him chiming in and saying his "new" venture will blow their minds with all the popular US elite clones getting put into seed very soon and he was makin big claims of folks he was working with over there too.


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone got a date and time the Alphakronik Sin City Kush 2 and Dawgfather are dropping at Tude? They have them listed now but haven't heard when the actual drop is.....


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 29, 2012)

somewhere between 1-2 weeks


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2012)

hahhahahaha... got a reply from budpatch at 303 seeds.

no beans for me ...unless ...i give him some bodhi nl #5 x tok.

yeah right.
not in this lifetime.

& those snow goddess , officially up for trade.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 29, 2012)

cracked 4 jb x ko kush

all 4 look like males...

reaffirmed : my dislike of open pollenations (vs. a more refined & selected type)


----------



## snodome (Aug 29, 2012)

organic fugu. soil, amendments, water.







ladies love it


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 29, 2012)

looks really nice


----------



## snodome (Aug 29, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> looks really nice


looking forward to it. Low yield but just insanely resinous. the one with bottled nutes yielded more, but both were from seed so who knows.

the patience needed for this hobby is character building.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 29, 2012)

yea man, quality over quantity!!! that's bubba for ya


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea man, quality over quantity!!! that's bubba for ya


Yup that's bubba. Good smoke shit Yeild. It needs to get crossed to a chocolate sativa


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 29, 2012)

double post


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;BIvIosWDju0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvIosWDju0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Heres another pheno I have of the GSxOG.

This pheno is more lanky, and has a Kush/Funk smell as well as the overpowering sweetness of the Grape Stomper.

[video=youtube;bZMXnhmpdD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZMXnhmpdD4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2012)

Frosty looking girls..


----------



## guwall (Aug 29, 2012)

GS OG looks firey


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 29, 2012)

The Doggie's are adorable!


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish u guys could smell them.

Puts everything else I've got to shame when it comes to frost and aroma. 

Someone on icmag told me it doesn't yield well but we will see.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay so the sin city 2 and dawgfather didn't drop yet? I saw them out of stock on tude and thought they were gone already, I guess they just put them up to get our blood rising before they actually are up for sale... Idk


----------



## typoerror (Aug 29, 2012)

No power for the last thirteen hours. Ain't getting any at least until friday. At least I will be able to sex my vegging plants. still have a gallon of daquiri, gotta get it down before it melts. Don't worry bodhi, I get my trigger finger ready!


----------



## guwall (Aug 29, 2012)

typoerror said:


> No power for the last thirteen hours. Ain't getting any at least until friday. At least I will be able to sex my vegging plants. still have a gallon of daquiri, gotta get it down before it melts. Don't worry bodhi, I get my trigger finger ready!



Shit, keep them girls dry!


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 29, 2012)

Diggidy McDank said:


> Anyone got a date and time the Alphakronik Sin City Kush 2 and Dawgfather are dropping at Tude? They have them listed now but haven't heard when the actual drop is.....



Sin City Kush 2, The Dawgfather, and the freebie "Project X" all ship out at the end of the week. Shouldn't be long until they have them in the UK.


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 29, 2012)

Whats the Project X freebie???


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 29, 2012)

When's jackpot royale comin bk out pls?


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 29, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> Sin City Kush 2, The Dawgfather, and the freebie "Project X" all ship out at the end of the week. Shouldn't be long until they have them in the UK.


Thanks brotha....Def drop us a line here when you know the date and time looking forward to them. You ready to give up the Mama of Project X yet???


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Aug 29, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Whats the Project X freebie???


"*Project X is a cross I did using the same male as the rest of the SCK line, but I'm not going to divulge the mother lineage or name. I am offering it to our vendors (online and dispensary) in the hopes of promoting the rest of the SCK line. I'm still working out the details, but what I'm hoping to see is when a person purchases two or more packs of the regular SCK line, they will also get a free 5 pack of Project X. "
*


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 29, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> Sin City Kush 2, The Dawgfather, and the freebie "Project X" all ship out at the end of the week. Shouldn't be long until they have them in the UK.


Sweet. I'm def gonna get some Sin City Kush 2 cracked. My attempts at the few Sin City 1's I tried only produced males but the Bandanas, Jackpot, and Eisbaers were all pretty sweet. Bubba Love is up next too. Good look with hookin up the seed collector thread Jay. 

Nevada Privada and the Gobbstopper sound awesome. Definitely on my must have list. 

I miss my old Snowdawg BX so much. That shit was fire.


----------



## smang (Aug 29, 2012)

Not proud to report that one of my kosher kush's is a hermie.
Like full blown not just BS nanners, full on tranny with the balls hanging out kinda type.
Fuck femenized seeds, only set I tried and long behold it fucks me over.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

smang said:


> Not proud to report that one of my kosher kush's is a hermie.
> Like full blown not just BS nanners, full on tranny with the balls hanging out kinda type.
> Fuck femenized seeds, only set I tried and long behold it fucks me over.



Everyone of my grows are from fem beans and not 1 problem.

And that has been around 20 diffrent grows.

Sorry it did not work out for ya.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 29, 2012)

smang said:


> Not proud to report that one of my kosher kush's is a hermie.
> Like full blown not just BS nanners, full on tranny with the balls hanging out kinda type.
> Fuck femenized seeds, only set I tried and long behold it fucks me over.


sorry to hear that

i got 1 hermie with my Holy Grail Kush too

but also got with some reg's recently too: 
Cali Yo (1 plant)
Yo Mama (1 plant)
JPR (1 ball sack, pulled off and no more)
and a couple others i cant remember now


----------



## smang (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, for now i'll stick with regulars, just a piss off ya know?
You're biggest plant that when it was sexed showed female pistils is now a full blown tranny and needs to be given the axe hurting my total harvest for this winter.
As well my biggest Mr nice Super silver haze was stolen. Fuckers took it out of my 65 gal Smart pot and only ripped out the top 1/4 of the soil and roots mix leaving the other 3/4 there so obviously they did not know what they we're doing.
Just a bad week, but its outdoors expect the unexpected.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2012)

smang said:


> Yeah, for now i'll stick with regulars, just a piss off ya know?
> You're biggest plant that when it was sexed showed female pistils is now a full blown tranny and needs to be given the axe hurting my total harvest for this winter.
> As well my biggest Mr nice Super silver haze was stolen. Fuckers took it out of my 65 gal Smart pot and only ripped out the top 1/4 of the soil and roots mix leaving the other 3/4 there so obviously they did not know what they we're doing.
> Just a bad week, but its outdoors expect the unexpected.


Its not the fact that its regs or fems, its not enough testing and unstable genetics. Dont right fems off just yet...! Just seek
a different breeder


----------



## smang (Aug 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its not the fact that its regs or fems, its not enough testing and unstable genetics. Dont right fems off just yet...! Just seek
> a different breeder


I will, I understand that but its just a real piss off.
Its not that its fem but rather should I say RP/DNa should test their shit more.
I'll get it from better breeders, just tired of shotty quality should I say.
I wish I was somewhere such as california where you have access to clones not to say they are more legit people still fuck people over, but much easier to get a hold of tested genetics.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 29, 2012)

smang said:


> I will, I understand that but its just a real piss off.
> Its not that its fem but rather should I say RP/DNa should test their shit more.
> I'll get it from better breeders, just tired of shotty quality should I say.
> I wish I was somewhere such as california where you have access to clones not to say they are more legit people still fuck people over, but much easier to get a hold of tested genetics.


Sure fire seed for true tested un fucked up fems


----------



## OldLuck (Aug 29, 2012)

These are from fem seeds with no problems.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldnt say fem seeds are problematic, but I do trust the advice of old school respected growers who say that they have noticed regular seeds produce overall healthier plants that thrive and produce more than fem plants. I don't know if I buy the general consensus that fem plants are more likely to herm, because I have never witnessed this myself. But the few fem plants I have grown didn't turn out as nice as the regs, just in general vigor. 

My feeling on this is do the work. get rewarded.

Those pictures are pretty sick tho. I love the 4th and 5th pics.

Also, I do not see any of my favorite breeders working with Fem plants or producing fem gear. I trust that if they themselves aren't into working with fem lines, I shouldn't be growing it. I have grown alot of Bodhi, TGA, Alphakronik, etc. lately. I couldnt even imagine any of these dudes releasing a fem line.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> These are from fem seeds with no problems.




And they look very happy reaching for the light.

Good job my friend...


----------



## smang (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup reminds me I ordered some Firestarters


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 29, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Wish u guys could smell them.
> 
> Puts everything else I've got to shame when it comes to frost and aroma.
> 
> Someone on icmag told me it doesn't yield well but we will see.


Mine are masive. But with little bud sites so far. So Im going to pump them up and we shall see. GL looking serious outside bro.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice Kick ass OldLuck...bringing down the house....


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 29, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I wouldnt say fem seeds are problematic, but I do trust the advice of old school respected growers who say that they have noticed regular seeds produce overall healthier plants that thrive and produce more than fem plants. I don't know if I buy the general consensus that fem plants are more likely to herm, because I have never witnessed this myself. But the few fem plants I have grown didn't turn out as nice as the regs, just in general vigor.
> 
> My feeling on this is do the work. get rewarded.
> 
> ...


One could make a killing reversing those guys gear and selling the seeds. I'm truely amazed it hasent happened yet?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 29, 2012)

Spent the transplanting, and cleaning. Time to blaze a blow and relax.

Drank I saw you said that you're happy with the just right extra,ffof mix. I'm glad o hear I didn't steer you wrong. I'm running real close to the same ratios as you. I'm happy too. You're doing the Lucas formula still right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Spent the transplanting, and cleaning. Time to blaze a blow and relax.



Hope everything went well!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 29, 2012)

But i am also a broke dick dog, With a run down house ( That i own,with SHIT credit,And disabled.Taking care of 2 other people)
Cant really handle the electric loads in the rooms that i need.
And only have a window shaker,Which you all know sucks balls!!!
So i suffer,And in the end will succumb to the LEGAL drugs for my pain.


----------



## quisqueyano (Aug 29, 2012)

TSD order got here in 7 days. Had better stealth than what was posted before. Masking tape everywhere.

Slight mix up in the order though, got 10 afgooie x romulan joes instead of 10 romulan joes and 10 afgooie. Already sent a message off to JB about it.

Can't complain too much though. Real northern lights, Cinderella 99, chemdog x alpha diesel, chemo x sour diesel, c99 x strawberry diesel, afgooie x romulan joes, and jack frost x purpurea tensinesis all made it all okay. G13 Haze freebie too.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 29, 2012)

PH issues burning my girls. Figured out problem. (me)

I really wish I would have wire transferred money to Sbidz instead of mailing cash.. I'll be harvesting by the time my blue heron gets here. Still showing as unpaid.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 29, 2012)

I've always mailed cash. Couple dozen times at least, zero issues ever. You'll get your beans.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 29, 2012)

Anybody know if there's any places to still get GGG"S Force OG, i'm guessing its sold out everywhere.

Since Attitude dont have that, what do you guys think, 105 plus shipping and tax worth it for Blanco Berry Kush?
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-blanco-berry-kush/prod_3663.html
*

Also what would you long time growers say is your favorite Cash Croppers Strain? Flast flowering, big yield, short internode spacing, top quality smoke.*


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Aug 30, 2012)

Bud, i have a og#18 x skunk#1 that was actually one of my first strains that I grew for optimum production. I flowered two of them along with a bunch of others in a 5 x 5 tent with a huge reflector and a 600 watt. In 5 gallon felt pots I yielded around 4 ounces per plant of pure skunky og goodness, remember that this was like my first pro grow and this plant outperformed a large majority of the strains I have ran since on quality and yield combined. I crossbred her with 10 different males and I'm currently running those seeds, each time they turn out to be good yield, good smell, and quality meds all around the board! And yea all that good stuff, short internodes, low leaf to calyx ratio, easy to trim, large colas, flowering times vary from 8 to 10. A really nice cash cropper, wish I still had the original...


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 30, 2012)

Ordered 4 times from tude so far and always send with cash, no problems..


----------



## Maine Brookies (Aug 30, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> Sin City Kush 2, The Dawgfather, and the freebie "Project X" all ship out at the end of the week. Shouldn't be long until they have them in the UK.


That's only gonna be at the Tude? Not sending any to the Zon?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

selekta we ready...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

That cat looks exactly like mine.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

you mean yours look like mine 

i got two ... they're brothers ... with the same coloration & coat markings.

crazy little dudes i swear it. peanut butta & jelly are there names.

and yours?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes yes you are right. Bojangles is the one that looks like yours.
Also got a black and white named Spooks.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Aug 30, 2012)

Is your B&W cat a Kitler??
http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/cgi-bin/seigmiaow.pl


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 30, 2012)

Bodhi was kind enough to share some info about the upcoming drop, so here it is.

hopefully by the end of this week at the tude:

goji og
dream lotus
tranquil elephantizer remix

late next week, or the following monday at the tude:

headtrip
blue tara
jabas stash

With more to follow in the coming weeks at bb, cz, and hopefully at tsd and cc.


----------



## nattybongo (Aug 30, 2012)

Shibby!!!!!!!


----------



## taaldow (Aug 30, 2012)

here u go gudkarma herijuana x plush berry pheno type 1  pheno type 2 not a good camera under a badboy t5 not bad


----------



## guwall (Aug 30, 2012)

EDIT: duplicate


----------



## guwall (Aug 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Bodhi was kind enough to share some info about the upcoming drop, so here it is.
> 
> hopefully by the end of this week at the tude:
> 
> ...




What happend to all the others? I dont want any of those


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 30, 2012)

dammn that goji be gone by the time I have my money :S would love to have that short strawberry pheno :/


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 30, 2012)

guwall said:


> What happend to all the others? I dont want any of those


Maybe that's what he has the most of so he's shucking them first. The 'more to follow in the coming weeks' is limited and new releases, as well as some 'special' stuff. I don't know specifics about the limited/new/special lines.


----------



## guwall (Aug 30, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Maybe that's what he has the most of so he's shucking them first. The 'more to follow in the coming weeks' is limited and new releases, as well as some 'special' stuff. I don't know specifics about the limited/new/special lines.



You're probably right. I just remember that list being a lot longer... might pick up another pack of goji.....those shits are beautiful


BTW, Mailman Bossman came today. Let's just say, I'm swimming in fine genetics.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 30, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> Shibby!!!!!!!


Dude, that phrase is not used nearly enough


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 30, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow,
> Heard a friend of mine called northone was burglarized awhile back.
> Fuckers came back a few days later when he was home an beat him bad.
> Dude was over 60 and donated ALL his smoke to the sick, And did charrity work for the blind.
> Please god let the next grower have a double barrel 12 gage ready for those pieces of shit.


Shit like this puts me in a rage. I'm almost at the point where I will take to the streets in a junkie skull smashing rage. Fuckers are rampant round here half of them used to be my mates till they started smoking ice and stealing everyone's shit. It will be a good day the day I get my hands on dog cunts and thoughs like them


----------



## bombudburner (Aug 30, 2012)

guwall said:


> You're probably right. I just remember that list being a lot longer... might pick up another pack of goji.....those shits are beautiful
> 
> 
> BTW, Mailman Bossman came today. Let's just say, I'm swimming in fine genetics.


The list was huge, but he was never planning on releasing all of it. That was just the list of what seeds were drying.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 30, 2012)

Once again Purple wreck is proving to be the overachiever and has already broke the soil.







But unfortunatly the G13 Raw Diesel and Critical Jack Herer haven't even cracked. 
I had them in moist paper towels in a tupperware container with a piece of cling wrap over it.... usually works just fine. Even set them ontop my T5's to warm them up a bit and see if they would crack.. 

Not sure what to do at this point. It's been ... 4 days? Longer? I don't remember. Was it this monday that I got them?..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn most the seeds I wanted off that list were from the snow lotus Xs..
i guess this way it'll give everyone a chance to get what they want


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

thats funny cause i only dig one or two of those snow lotus crosses.


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 30, 2012)

oh yea...

Head Trip
Blue Tara
grabbing those for sure


----------



## cotchept (Aug 30, 2012)

Idk if you guys fuck with seedbay but Cannaventure is doing a Limited Edition drop over there tomorrow. 
*
GS Cookies Clone x Arcata Trainwreck BXII (H3AD Seeds)*
*Loompas Headband clone x Fire OG BX*
*BlackBerry Kush clone x Arcata Trainwreck BXII (H3AD Seeds)*
*Fire Og Clone x Arcata Trainwreck BXII*
*Afghani BullRider clone x Pakistan Chitral Kush (Purple Frosty male, wanted to keep this Old School)*
*95 Super Silver Haze x Grapefruit male (Super Silver Grapefruit Haze)*
*Lavender Clone (Pacific North West Clone x Jazz Berry Jam (Purple Grape-y male)*
*Chem 4 clone x Chem D BXII (Garlic Pheno)*
*Chem D x Chem D BXII (Garlic Pheno)*
*LA Affie clone x Chem D BXII (Garlic Pheno)*
*LA Affie clone x Fire OG BX (VERY Limited)*
*Lemon Skunk Clone x Arcata Trainwreck BXII (ULTRA Lemon-y/Lime-y, big yields, plenty of Quality)*
*GS Cookies clone x Fire OG BX*


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 30, 2012)

End of the week. Being Thurs. And Tud isnt open Sat. That means NOW shit got to get to the bank.. 

Cee...Yaaaa No sleep till Brooklyn for this bitch...


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 30, 2012)

Cannaventure whipping out those cali clone crosses, interesting shit.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice I get paid tomorrow!


----------



## stak (Aug 30, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Idk if you guys fuck with seedbay but Cannaventure is doing a Limited Edition drop over there tomorrow.
> *
> GS Cookies Clone x Arcata Trainwreck BXII (H3AD Seeds)*
> *Loompas Headband clone x Fire OG BX*
> ...


sweet! more untested and overpriced beans on the market. sign me up!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2012)

Im gunna pass on anymore cannaventure gear...! I got plenty of there gear


----------



## guwall (Aug 30, 2012)

what time is the drop


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

i was thinking the same thing... how many on that laundry list have a test grow?

the lemon skunk trainwreck thing sounds great... how do they know yield is great?

& i've read that CV jazzberry is a low yielding joke. 
why use the male if you know it only makes marble sized nugz? 

i have the mss x hindu kush i'd like to run, since mass super skunk crosses are hard to find.

passing on any & all drops as i need method7 glasses & an 8 lamp t5.
^ gear will alway trumps beans.

not a single jb x ko kush female 

one bodhi NL#5 , male 

reg seeds giving me itchy fem seed finger.

& critical sensi star is cracked and making into a nice seedling.

& double white is for sure outta here.
with 3 more runs of that lined up, not even keeping a cut.


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 30, 2012)

That list is a little off.

If there are any gsc x fire og it will only be one or two packs that will go up for auction. They didn't get as many seeds as they had hoped for and they pulled most of the packs so they could grow them their selves (cannaventure) and use them in future projects.

The loompas x fire og was pulled because loompa told cv that he is planning a similar cross and out of respect cv pulled every pack.

___________________________________________________________________________________________

They're going up at 1 pm UK time. And for anyone that's interested in the affie crosses they used the same affie that dna uses.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 30, 2012)

I was leaning toward the gsc x fire.. Sounded like a nice combo. Either that or the fire og x trainwreck.


----------



## stak (Aug 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i was thinking the same thing... how many on that laundry list have a test grow?
> 
> the lemon skunk trainwreck thing sounds great... how do they know yield is great?
> 
> ...


None of them have been tested by anyone. No one at CVS has even grown out any of those crosses. A journal of the gscxtrainwreck has just been started today by one of the cvs workers. The strain gets dropped tomorrow and he starts the journal today with the note that he's starting it so that anyone skeptical about the strain can see how it grows. The seeds get released tomorrow and he's starting the test journal today? 

The jazz berry jam is extremely disappointing so far. I've gotten five females, four different phenos, and I'm not keeping any of them. I still have half a pack but I won't be starting them anytime soon. I'm not sure why he's using it as a male in crosses because it's not a proven male or anything. The reports on the Blue Magoo x JBJ from his last drop is getting horrible reviews, horrible. He probably just thinks the grape koolaid smelling pheno will go good with some "elite" clone and chucks some pollen. That's the problem with that company. The don't even have any experience with these "elite" clones that they're using and they don't have any proven males. They're just taking pretty sounding clones and shoving them into a room then charging people to test the seeds.

The worst part is that their "limited edition" untested strains are more expensive than the seeds that have been worked and tested and documented.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

& that's why i just threw some alphakronik cheddawurst in a glass 

im totally off the fence alphadawg & double white = gone 

& spacedawg staying for some work after an up-pot in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

What u lost alpha?


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

no... in my lab, def not rock hard nugz like i like.

every other characteristic is good : 
clones , veg fast, lush, crazy super easy care, not fickle, xmas shape, would grow beastly in a corner

yield on my pheno is average (good).

taste is chem assfarts w/ a tiny hint of sweet.

stone is uber dank indeed.

3x repeated.

done.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

i found this 7 gallon box. lined it with a heavy duty trash bag , and will plant my alphadawg in that.

tie down some , them tie more, veg till october & flip for my xmas suprise.

watch me now. tent is ready w/ a 250w MH & the box filled with coco 

gonna filter and vent the heat into my office for space heater type winter love.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

i need a very indica type banger.

wtf! my head is impervious to sativas.

hope some of these plants i got left gonna be females.

jtr looking very hopefull & a smaller bodhi nl#5 is a possible lady.

kilian & the white x stardawg are to early to tell.

hippie headband & ronnie james dio seedlings looks great.
& sooooooo stoked i bought those sannie kolossus as fems.

my one big white leaning kolossus is gonna be fun.

[youtube]Zbj0iyI4NMQ[/youtube]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I'm stacking on some indicas. Got some now and I'm getting some rare dankness afghani crosses should be nice


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

i have an allkush fem... she's sweet looking... but im concerned about her stretch.

lab from the other side & the tray you cant see in the pic.

can you see the sexing plants? whitedawgs & a killian 

last pic is allkush (paradise seeds).


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2012)

spacedawg tester nugz


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 30, 2012)

Ya Im done with CV for now. Till I get around to running something. Or see something nice in a log. Her is a jazzberry jam from BOTM nice lookin...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> thats funny cause i only dig one or two of those snow lotus crosses.


I try and shrink the list a lil but it's hard.. lol if anything I think I've added some..
My cuz has this plant growing outside that he was given to him by some older dude that moved away.. I smelled it yesterday and it smells exactly like juicy fruit! I was like wtf?! He didn't clone it tho.. That shit got me wanting that juicy fruit Thai cross now!
good thing they ain't droppin all at once or I'd be broke af!


I want that jade dragon and ancient og too..

I thought cv was droppin at the zon?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 30, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Ya Im done with CV for now. Till I get around to running something. Or see something nice in a log. Her is a jazzberry jam from BOTM nice lookin...
> View attachment 2315321


the jazz berry jam pheno i got from the five i ran was great, super smell nice and purple


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 30, 2012)

they should totally make an ancient alien og.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 30, 2012)

If they do it wouldn't be complete til the dude with the crazy hair is on the front of the pack lol

This dude...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 30, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> If they do it wouldn't be complete til the dude with the crazy hair is on the front of the pack lol


They can have a little quote below his picture that says, "it could have only came from alien technology".


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 30, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 30, 2012)

Guess i won that jaws white strawberry diesel auction 

Real interested in the salmon side of it


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 31, 2012)

been waiting on that Lady Lavenberry


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> they should totally make an ancient alien og.


Garden of dreams has one dunno if legit though think its alien x pre 98 bubba


----------



## rollajoint (Aug 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess i won that jaws white strawberry diesel auction
> 
> Real interested in the salmon side of it



Rite half each or what !? Lmao


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Rite half each or what !? Lmao


Funny


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i have an allkush fem... she's sweet looking... but im concerned about her stretch.
> 
> lab from the other side & the tray you cant see in the pic.
> 
> ...


very good info on that allkush>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/464890-1200-watt-closet-grow-allkush.html


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn it, ok my Raw Diesel and jack herer still haven't cracked. Its been since monday night. should I just count these as trash or is there a chance they are still viable? I tossed them in a cup of water, will let them soak for a few hours and then put back into a paper towel but at this point I am beginning to thing they are a no go. 

Should I just start cracking a few new seeds?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Gud Idk if you recall... but remember with that Spacedawg cut.... it doesn't look like anything special till the very end. Take it to 60 Days for sure. It goes from a pretty light floral and citrus smelling bud to more of a lemon lime funk with the right amount of time invested. It's definitely a nice energetic and zero paranoia high. One of my favorites.


----------



## guwall (Aug 31, 2012)

Sunshine Daydream







Goji








Goji's


----------



## guwall (Aug 31, 2012)

If it's not your style, at lease give him the last minute.

[video=youtube;JWroFdk6RH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWroFdk6RH8[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 31, 2012)

hot damn that *tranquil elephantizer remix pic up at the tude looks tasty,tasty !*


----------



## guwall (Aug 31, 2012)

thats a pic of the deadly G pheno G13hp momma that he lost after vacationing


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 31, 2012)

Was not impressed with spacedawg myself....


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn guwall that Goji sure looks easy to trim!


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

well since raw diesel and jack herer didn't crack looks like I will try one more... toss up between the Chocolope kush, Kandy Kush or the Skywalker OG

Which one do you guys want me to crack?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 31, 2012)

D3monic said:


> well since raw diesel and jack herer didn't crack looks like I will try one more... toss up between the Chocolope kush, Kandy Kush or the Skywalker OG
> 
> Which one do you guys want me to crack?



Chocolope kush sounds nice.....


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;8s6EFtwWxUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6EFtwWxUc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

-Bud


----------



## wheezer (Aug 31, 2012)

guwall said:


> If it's not your style, at lease give him the last minute.
> 
> [video=youtube;JWroFdk6RH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWroFdk6RH8[/video]


I like that alot dude....Ima check out the cd


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 31, 2012)

when are those tranquil elephantizers gonna be available? funds are low but I'm not gonna miss out on it.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 31, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;8s6EFtwWxUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6EFtwWxUc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> -Bud



nice........


----------



## guwall (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd really like to see how your TW cross turns out.....Who has the best AVAILABLE trainwreck cross?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 31, 2012)

hot damn that "deadly G pheno G13hp momma that he lost after vacationing" pic up at the tude looks tasty,tasty!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Was not impressed with spacedawg myself....


i wasnt impressed by the infamous fire og..or really any kush Ive come across.
but everyones got different taste. my spacedawg is from the original run.. 2008, not the new line. got great reviews back then. my buddies eat that shit up. i was gettin 3zips in a 1.5 gallon with a 2 week veg.. couldnt complain.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 31, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i wasnt impressed by the infamous fire og..or really any kush Ive come across.
> but everyones got different taste. my spacedawg is from the original run.. 2008, not the new line. got great reviews back then. my buddies eat that shit up. i was gettin 3zips in a 1.5 gallon with a 2 week veg.. couldnt complain.
> 
> View attachment 2316068




Now that looks like some fire ya got yourself.....


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;55YVawI8Oxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55YVawI8Oxw[/video]


----------



## D3monic (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to dry hump that bitch... wouldn't be the first time I had sticky dick


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 31, 2012)

D3monic said:


> I want to dry hump that bitch... wouldn't be the first time I had sticky dick


I ate pancakes naked this one time........


----------



## Higher Medz (Aug 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> hot damn that *tranquilelephantizer remix pic up at the tude looks tasty,tasty !*


i hope the remix comes out better

i wasnt impressed with the first release, my least fav bodhi strain


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 31, 2012)

wanted to put the princess and the Dawg in flower together but, I don't think I can keep her in the veg tent no mo.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 31, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i hope the remix comes out better
> 
> i wasnt impressed with the first release, my least fav bodhi strain



well, that is good I don't have any of the old stock I guess.. lol, I'm a G-13 slut so I'll probably buy it anyways.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just had a cz order clear customs.......just as another on rolled in  
looking good.

Il be gone for 10day on a hunting trip so you all take care keep it green!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Just had a cz order clear customs.......just as another on rolled in
> looking good.
> 
> Il be gone for 10day on a hunting trip so you all take care keep it green!





Good luck! And be safe.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Good luck! And be safe.....



Always.....


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

What are ya hunting?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2012)

Carabou and brown bear


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice. Here's to bagging something, good luck.


----------



## Airwave (Aug 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Carabou and brown bear


Why? Are you starving or something?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 31, 2012)

Good luck hellraizer. Sounds like a nice trip


----------



## SketchyGrower (Aug 31, 2012)

I hear hunting quail can be dangerous

[video=youtube;T6ene75RM3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6ene75RM3w[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Carabou and brown bear


Nice im picking up a st-15 middy this weekend, not going to be able to par take in the bodhi drop because of it but thats okay wanna shoot me some coyote.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 31, 2012)

nattybongo said:


> When's jackpot royale comin bk out pls?



Jackpot Royale will be rearing it's head again next year sometime in BX form.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

Bullet button ahoy!

Only in California.


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 31, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I wouldnt say fem seeds are problematic, but I do trust the advice of old school respected growers who say that they have noticed regular seeds produce overall healthier plants that thrive and produce more than fem plants. I don't know if I buy the general consensus that fem plants are more likely to herm, because I have never witnessed this myself. But the few fem plants I have grown didn't turn out as nice as the regs, just in general vigor.
> 
> My feeling on this is do the work. get rewarded.
> 
> ...




Nope, never will I ever do a fem line. It creates too much instability IMO. They may not all herm, but they all have the herm genes.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 31, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Bullet button ahoy!
> 
> Only in California.


Lame! I dont have to worry about that shit lol, im originally from ventura county. I know how lame california laws are. my gun comes with a 30 rnd p-mag and one of the first upgrades im getting is this bad boy 100 round mag.
Every single firearm i already own is not california legal.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 31, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> Nope, never will I ever do a fem line. It creates too much instability IMO. They may not all herm, but they all have the herm genes.




I have read that regular beans do also.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 31, 2012)

Airwave said:


> Why? Are you starving or something?


Im always hungry


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Aug 31, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> well, that is good I don't have any of the old stock I guess.. lol, I'm a G-13 slut so I'll probably buy it anyways.


Im a bitch for the G too. Im a find her...


----------



## Alphakronik (Aug 31, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I have read that regular beans do also.....



Any plant you grow past it's harvest window (grow too long) will start an automatic self preservation response that will throw bananas and self pollinate. That is quite normal for the Cannabis plant. The seeds you'd find in a plant that reversed itself due to being grown past its harvest window should in theory be just as genetically mutated as a plant that is reversed by a grower.

Anytime I grow or breed, I tend to think that replicating nature is the way to go. While we've had reports of instability with some of our crosses, I'd like to think they are few and far between. In the past 5 years of putting our seeds to market, we've had less than 10 emails regarding instability issues people have had with their beans. Of those, 4 of the growers admitted that the had either stressed out the plants or had light leaks or high temps. While I think that yes, these types of situations affect plants in negative ways, I had no problem taking care of the customer and making sure they came out satisfied. Now, with that being said, in 5 years we've send out just about 50,000 beans to the marketplace, and had reports on 10 packs. I'll let one of you math wiz's do the calculation on that, but I'm thinking I'm going to be pretty satisfied with the %'s. 

Granted, I'm waiting on current science to give us the proper answer to the question I've wanted answered for years. Here is the text of an article I had published in Skunk last August regarding where science is taking the breeding world very, very soon.



Rethinking Cannabis: Part 2 - Jay Roller of Alphakronik Genes

For many growers, the choice between growing from seed or from clones can be a difficult one. Many new growers will often go with clones to help prevent pollination of their crops due to inadvertent males showing up in the garden, or to ensure the end result of their hard work and dedication is up to the standard of quality they are expecting from previous results with the mother plant. Other growers choose to go with seeds due to the fact that they want genetic variance, new growth vigor, or are looking for a male to make hybrids with. 

Over the past few years there has been quite a lot of discussion going on in the cannabis industry concerning whether feminized seeds (self-pollinated) or seeds that are created the old fashioned way with a male and female plant are best. While many will argue until they are blue in the face on either side, new technology and research is making it possible that we wont have to continue to argue for long. 

For the first time in history, plants have now been cloned from seed. Researchers from HHMI (Howard Hughes Medical Institute) and their international collaborators have taken a major step towards making hybrid crop plants that retain the best traits from generation to generation in the form of cloned seeds. "Agricultural companies and farmers around the world have a tremendous interest in this method," says Vielle-Calzada, a plant researcher at the Center for Research and Advanced Studies of the National Polytechnic Institute in Irapuato, Mexico. "It would allow them to simplify the labor-intensive cross-hybridization methods they now use to produce hearty seeds with desirable traits." 

Sexual reproduction in plants involves the generation of male and female gametes that each carry half of the organism's genes. Flowering plants exhibit the most advanced form of sexual plant reproduction, producing pollen-derived sperm cells that join with egg cells to produce seeds. Each seed, then, is genetically unique. There are several types of asexual reproduction in plants, but all produce the same result: genetically identical daughter plants.

Ville-Calzada began to develop an asexual seed 10 years ago, after investigating apomixis, a specific type of asexual reproduction. Many species of plants use apomixis to produce viable seeds without the use of sperm and eggs. This method of asexual reproduction results in the formation of seeds that are essentially clones of the main plant and has great potential for crop improvement. 

In apomixis, reproductive cells retain the full complement of chromosomes, rather than losing half their genes via meiosis, as happens in sexual reproduction. About 350 families of flowering plants rely on apomixis to reproduce, but nearly all plants used for food reproduce sexually. "We've been trying to induce apomixis in a species that doesn't practice it," he says. Using the Arabidopsis_ thaliana_, a small flowering mustard plant with a compact and well understood genome, he homed in on a reproductive structure of _Arabidopsis_ called the ovule. Each tiny ovule produces a single female gamete, which, when fertilized, grows into a seed. The team used a genetic screen to identify genes that are active in the ovule - reasoning that measuring gene activity would lead to important insights into which proteins are essential for guiding asexual reproduction.

Of all the interesting genes in their screening, one in particular caught their attention, Argonaute 9. The large family of Argonaute proteins has gained widespread attention among researchers because the proteins control which gene productseither RNA or proteinsa cell makes. Argonautes do this by slicing up messenger RNA before it can be translated into proteins. The identification of Argonaute activity in the ovule was all the more interesting, says Vielle-Calzada, because Argonaute proteins had never been seen in _Arabidopsis_ reproductive cells before.
Vielle-Calzada and his colleagues mutated the Argonaute 9 gene and watched what happened next. Instead of producing a single gamete, most of the ovules with the disrupted Argonaute gene produced several gametes, which were abnormal. Instead of carrying half of the species' chromosomes, they carried the full complement of genetic material implying that they had not undergone meiosis.

"By cutting off the function of Argonaute, we caused a 'schizophrenic' reaction of the cells in the ovule, which were not supposed to become gametes," Vielle-Calzada says. "It looks like Argonaute normally prevents those cells from being transformed into gamete precursors." That suggested that Argonaute 9 prevents the initiation of apomixis in _Arabidopsis_.
The finding raises the possibility that manyor maybe even allplants have the ability to reproduce through apomixis, but that potential is suppressed by Argonaute 9. "It's possible that plants have a very old memory that allows them to reproduce asexually," Vielle-Calzada says.

The team then searched inside the ovule to look for the pieces of RNA that Argonaute 9 degraded. They found that Argonaute chewed up 2,600 snippets of RNA. The experiment "was a complete tour de force for the lab," Vielle-Calzada says. "It required a lot of ovules and a lot of fiddling."

After mapping those RNA sequences back to the _Arabidopsis_ genome, the team discovered that more than half were produced by transposons. Transposons, also called "jumping genes," are mobile genetic elements that copy and insert themselves throughout the genome. Their function remains somewhat mysterious, although some evidence suggest they are important in controlling gene expression.

"It seems that Argonaute 9 silences transposons in the ovule of Arabidopsis," Vielle-Calzada says. "The open question now is, 'Why?'" His working hypothesis is that squelching the transposons prevents apomixis, but his lab is working to prove the connection. "These results are exciting because they suggest for the first time that transposons could be controlling early development in plants," he says.

Though he has made great progress, Vielle-Calzada is still working toward creating a fully asexual _Arabidopsis _plant. His current mutants do not develop completely asexual seeds. But by highlighting the role of Argonaute 9 in plant reproduction, Vielle-Calzada has moved a step closer to a slew of agricultural possibilities. "Now we just need to discover how to trigger the second and final step of making sexual plants asexual," he says.

That is where Simon Chan steps in. Assistant Professor of Plant Biology at UC Davis and author of new science paper that has expanded upon Vielle-Calzadas work on the _Arabidopsis _plant. "We're trying to make a hybrid that breeds true," Chan said, so that plants grown from the seed would be genetically identical to one parent. Some plants, especially fruit trees and cannabis, can be cloned from cuttings, but this approach is impractical for most crops. Other plants, especially weeds such as hawkweed and dandelions, can produce true seeds that are clones of themselves without sexual reproduction -- using apomixis. The new discovery gets to the same result as apomixis, although by a different route, Chan said.

Normally, eggs and sperm are haploid -- they have half the number of chromosomes of the parent. The fertilized egg and the adult plant it grows into are diploid -- containing a full complement of chromosomes, half contributed by each parent.

Chan and his colleagues focused their work on the laboratory plant Arabidopsis, which has certain genetic mutations that allow it to produce diploid eggs without sexual recombination. These eggs have the same genes and number of chromosomes as their parents. But those eggs cannot be grown into adult plants without fertilization by sperm, which adds another parent's set of chromosomes.

Last year, Chan and UC Davis postdoctoral researcher Maruthachalam Ravi showed that they could breed haploid Arabidopsis plants that carried chromosomes from only one parent. They introduced a genetic change so that after the eggs were fertilized, the chromosomes from one of the parents were eliminated. Such haploid plants would reduce the time needed to breed new varieties.

In the new study, Chan's lab, with colleagues from India and France, crossed these Arabidopsis plants programmed to eliminate a parent's genes with either of two mutants that can produce diploid eggs. In about one-third of the seeds produced, the diploid eggs were successfully fertilized, and then the chromosomes from one parent were eliminated, leaving a diploid seed that was a clone of one of its parents.

Ravi described the result as a step on the way towards artificial apomixis. The team hopes to produce crop plants, such as lettuce and tomatoes that can fertilize themselves and produce clonal seeds. Applications for provisional patents on the work have been filed. So if you have been torn between deciding between clones, seeds, and feminized seeds for your cannabis garden, dont worry. Science is working hard at finding the ultimate solution, so you dont have to.

(Vielle-Calzada, March 7, 2010) (Chan, Feb 18, 2011)


----------



## TheChosen (Aug 31, 2012)

nice post, thanks


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 31, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> It goes from a pretty light floral and citrus smelling bud to more of a lemon lime funk with the right amount of time invested.


that's funny... cause im definitely in the "funk zone" with the odor.

just changed from that sweet/floral as the nugz started to swell.

another week (ishy)

gonna take 1/3rd that bush tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 31, 2012)

trim party again son , oh yes! 

Need productive tunes. 


[video=youtube;X4BbWiiTThg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=X4BbWiiTThg[/video]


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 31, 2012)

Jay roller, puttin' it down! 

Truth


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Great read Mr Roller. Alltho Personally I liked this issue more. 



But my opinion is kinda biased... in particularly cuz of the shout out. lol



LOL. always will be my favorite issue of Skunk. idk if I told u I changed my handle or not. lol. former caper crusader that I am. =P

Just a little biased. haha.

Btw thats a hell of a Turducken on your facebook page.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 31, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Lame! I dont have to worry about that shit lol, im originally from ventura county. I know how lame california laws are. my gun comes with a 30 rnd p-mag and one of the first upgrades im getting is this bad boy 100 round mag.
> Every single firearm i already own is not california legal.


that's a damn big clip. nice.



i was looking for a new pistol and found a site that said "we don't sell to the communist state of california". :

pretty funny


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 31, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that's a damn big clip. nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As im sure thats exactly what the legislator writers in California desire and intended with stupid no brains no logic laws.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Aug 31, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;8s6EFtwWxUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s6EFtwWxUc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> -Bud


\

nice work brother.

it kills me that i can't grow outside.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> that's a damn big clip. nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's fucking not, it's a magazine.

This is a clip:


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 31, 2012)

College football is back baby!!!!!!!
i know there may be a few Michigan St fans here but...
GO BOISE!!! lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh my these Timewrecks and Qush look sexy.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 31, 2012)

Popped my pack of clusterfunks and 4 underdawg d beans. That was a tough decision.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think ur gonna be dissapointed. thats Danskys shit right? The UDD's?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Aug 31, 2012)

Yep. He hooked me up with some white erkleXUDD too.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Those are what I wanted... the white erkles.. caught the thread a little late tho.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 1, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> Jackpot Royale will be rearing it's head again next year sometime in BX form.


It seems my petition had some effect.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 1, 2012)

Boise st running game was nonexistent.. And le'veon bell for Michigan st was ballin! 210yds 2 yds...
Still would've hit if I had bet cuz Boise was +7.5.. N they lost 13-17

I heard Floyd mayweather bet 3 mil on Michigan vs bama.. I think he was cracked the fuck out lol but w/e
"that's why you play the game!"


----------



## boneheadbob (Sep 1, 2012)

My cheeseberry haze has cured a little and out of three plants. I am not impressed other then the yield was better then CR. Took two weeks longer to grow also.

One plant is full of mature seeds so I guess it hermied? I found one seed in one other plant so far. Eskos stuff is not known for herms. I probaly stress my plants more then most others do.

Nobody talks about the light on/off schedule for herm problems. Instead its "look for a lightleak"

I would think going from 20/4 18/6 to12/12 would cause problems. It makes more sense to slowly reduce that light schedule


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 1, 2012)

I hope that jackpot royale bx has a higher percentage of the rare colored phenos, this and the lvpk bx will definitely be sprouting in me garden soon


----------



## Maine Brookies (Sep 1, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> They may not all herm, but they all have the herm genes.


Every cannabis plant in the world has the intersex gene.


----------



## Maine Brookies (Sep 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yep. He hooked me up with some white erkleXUDD too.


He must have not had much response on the WE cross. I asked for UDD's and he included 3WxUDD in the package.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 1, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> No it's fucking not, it's a magazine.
> 
> This is a clip:
> View attachment 2316546


lol. nothing funnier than angry pot heads. 

my sks and i apologize.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 1, 2012)

Maine Brookies said:


> He must have not had much response on the WE cross. I asked for UDD's and he included 3WxUDD in the package.


Nice. I'm super stoked on these. I smoked some underdawg and loved it. It was tough not to pop those white erkleXUDD too. Sounds super bomb.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 1, 2012)

Turned my fan the other way around. Now it's _sucking_ air as opposed to blowing through the reflector.

Thanks KaB? I believe it was you who gave me that tip a while back!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 1, 2012)

fatboyOGOF said:


> lol. nothing funnier than angry pot heads.
> 
> my sks and i apologize.


Using the wrong term for magazine pisses me off to no end. You shouldn't be proud to be ignorant.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

so many males.

one of these whitedawgs looks to be a real nice stout male... which is gonna go to a friend.

& guess what? im such a cannazonian gobshithe imma ship to my bud for nothing & expecting nothing in return 

got lots of males in these regs... this time... and the lab has been very very consistent w/ good temps.

3 cheddawurst cracked.
3 making nice pre seedling childrens.

thanks to the friend for the diesel cut offer.
yes id like to enjoy the joy of some fuel & funk.

good thing i cracked some fems <== love those fems , please gimmie gimmie

up-potting : allkush, blue widow, swing kid, kolossus

took cuts of blue widow & swing kid ...they rooting right now.

blue widow got a real nice blue vibe with the pin stripes & blue(ish) coloration on fatty fat leaves.

hope it taste like the color blue.
dreamers can/will dream.

[youtube]5bZtl4f9g6k&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Using the wrong term for magazine pisses me off to no end. You shouldn't be proud to be ignorant.


i feel ya on that one...most people around here call every tractor they see a John Deere even if its a CaseIH, Agco, New Holland, Ford, Knudson, etc...drives me nuts...but oh well.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

just got a newsletter from TSD, figured i'd post it here for everyone to see.

*The Seed Depot September Specials*

*The Seed Depot Monthly Newsletter Promotion for September 2012*

*Seed Depot 2.0 coming very soon - Please keep an eye out on our forum for an annoucnment very soon about our new and improved Seed Depot store, set to launch this month!This Month use promo code SEED DEPOT 2.0 when you check out and save Save 10% on EVERYTHING
*

*New Breeders now in stock!*

*Rare Dankness OG's Now in Stock*
SoCal Seed Collective now in Stock!
*Sin City Seeds now in stock
*
*Secret Garden Seeds Pink OGRE now in stock!
*
*New Classic Seeds stock!
*
*Illuminati Seeds (Sold Out)
*
*Cannobi Genetics (Sold Out)
*
*Mdanzig Advanced Automatixx
*
*New Era Genetics
*
*Reserva Privada
*
*The Blazing Pistileros
*
*303 Seeds
*
*Motarebel Genetics
*
*Calyx Bros. Seed Co.
*
*The Seekers of Genetic Wisdom

*
*-
*
*COMING SOON - Top Dawg Seeds

*
*COMING SOON - B.O.G Seeds

*
*COMING SOON - AliGee Genetics

*
*COMING SOON - Eugenics Genetics

*
*COMING SOON - Karma Genetics

*
*COMING SOON - SickMeds

*
*COMING SOON - Sub Rosa Gardens*​


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

just bought a pair of these $61 shipped.

http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=11840

with these glasses, lab coat , & clip board the garden experience just got that much more "professional".
psike!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 1, 2012)

Guess who snagged one of the last Alien Reunion packs


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 1, 2012)

After a long wait, I just received my package from Sannies!
It was held up in customs for nearly a month, so honestly, at this point I didn't think I would be getting it.
I am so glad that I was wrong 
Now I've got 10 Cheeseberry, 10 Chucky's Bride, and 5 Killing FieldsxNYCD, in my seed vault (aka fridge).
I would've loved to have run them this go, but because of the hold up with customs, other arrangements had to be made.
So I went to OrganiCann and picked up 20 of TGA's Ripped Bubba seeds last week, and now I've got 20 Ripped Bubba seedlings.
I might have 2 spots opening up in my little tent if the last of the Godberry seeds don't sprout soon (see grow journal).
Cheeseberry will be answering the call when that decision is made later this weekend.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 1, 2012)

mr. c stocked some bubble bags...but full mesh is the way to go. love my Wacky Willy bags
i am thinking of buying 1 of the 20gallon work bags tho

need a washing machine too, tired of my drill, too much hard work...


----------



## Alphakronik (Sep 1, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Great read Mr Roller. Alltho Personally I liked this issue more.
> 
> View attachment 2316492
> 
> ...




For those who don't know what he's talking about, I rolled a Turducken Joint yesterday:


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 1, 2012)

hahahahaha, rasclaat!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

georgeous that turducken is...


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont get it? Is that a joint, with a joint, with a joint around it? Looks cool but wouldn't it be a waste?


----------



## Alphakronik (Sep 1, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> I dont get it? Is that a joint, with a joint, with a joint around it? Looks cool but wouldn't it be a waste?



None was wasted. It's called the Entubar method of rolling, famous in Nicaragua in the cigar industry. 

I smoked it at 4pm until 4:30. Was a good smoke, and had a 64 ring gauge.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Alphakronik again.



*

por cierto, se llama "entubar" : to fit or roll into a tube

cigar example : http://www.bergerargenti.com/entubar.php

*

i talked at length w/ e$kobar today.

gave him jb's email in case e$ko wants to expand his seed sales to TSD.

might be better for jb or hippie to join "opengrow" & contact [email protected] via that channel.
way easier.

long time no talk, gifty cool but no gifty for you  got some of his sour d x c99 in the pipeline.

think its time to crack some blue chem ==> to the fridge !

wait till y'all see this mexi project he's been honing like a razor for months & months. looks sick.

& the cheeberry haze hermi is the 2nd report from many many many many 1000s of beans sold.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 1, 2012)

hay did shanti email you saying the autorities have taken all the info from the forum and auction site?
he said he's shutting it down in one week


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 1, 2012)

That some skurry shit scarhole. Is everyone's info in the authorities hands now?


----------



## smang (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait i'm confused?
Is that from all the fake MR nice websites that got their info AKA the authorities?


----------



## D3monic (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, I think I am becoming a Reserva Prevada loyalist... Skywalker OG cracked less than 18 hours. Looks like both it and Purple wreck are going to be rockstars.


----------



## guwall (Sep 1, 2012)

testing for motarebel he gave me the choice of:



Skunky Deez- ECSD x Super skunk/deep chunk
Valley Ghash - 88 G-13/HP x Longbottomleaf(sfv og kush x jacks cleaner2)
Twisted Fruit v2.0 - strawberry cough x longbottomleaf


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

skunky deez all the way.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

that twisted fruit sounds real nice...


----------



## guwall (Sep 1, 2012)

lol, and i was leaning Ghash...now i have no idea


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

lol gotta love that.

to be honest, i'd be happier than a pig in shit to try any of em.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/BlueChem/Marshall_Seeds/

^ i just cracked 5


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 1, 2012)

guwall said:


> testing for motarebel he gave me the choice of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. All sound dank


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 1, 2012)

KKSC x Lorans Longbottom Leaf has gotta b dank.

I got a pack of Long bottom (SFV OG x Jacks Cleaner II) from the man himself. Damn too much to run. I wanna pop those. Hobbit weed fo sure. Loran is also the breeder of Sputnik 2.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 1, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> For those who don't know what he's talking about, I rolled a Turducken Joint yesterday:


dafuq a joint in a joint in a joint?Sounds like..JOINT-CEPTION


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 1, 2012)

bluechem & cheddawurst , love that bean stash, think im gonna ball gag a bitch ...so happy.

shit , that joint looks more delicious than the raspberry roll up thingy in the bakery section.

lets celebrate.
kool and the gang to hell with you.







once like this , i leave to go party with manbat skunk & miss. turducken.

just gonna hit the corner store baby. brb. swear.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 1, 2012)

new Sin City cherry line just dropped at CC


----------



## typoerror (Sep 1, 2012)

Going on five days no lights on my ladies. A couple where supposed be done this week, a couple next week. However, they're looking pretty good.

Woke up this morning to a leaking bulk head on my fish tank.Usually an easy fix but not this time. Seven hours later problem solved.

Got plenty of gas for the generator and now, no bodhi money...

YO ENTERGY! WHERE MY ENERGY AT?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 1, 2012)

That Twisted Fruit 2.0 sounds incredible to me.


----------



## rollajoint (Sep 1, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> That Twisted Fruit 2.0 sounds incredible to me.


Link please


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 1, 2012)

Micromole has arrived!







Won't take CMH like I'd thought (don't quite know how I'd came up to that conclusion?? Stoned wandering thoughts I suppose...), but here's the silver lining - It's dimmable down to 300 watts when using a 400w bulb. Boom!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 1, 2012)

Jj. Do u notice a difference since switching your fan around?

Bama looks tough!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 1, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Link please





guwall said:


> testing for motarebel he gave me the choice of:
> 
> 
> Skunky Deez- ECSD x Super skunk/deep chunk
> ...


There it is.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 1, 2012)

No, not yet... although I just switched it on for five minutes just to make sure everything was connected and working right. I wont be turning on the flower tent for another month.

Really regretting trashing my HoF mom due to fear. I know know that I could have thought creatively and somehow kept it as it needed to be hidden only for about two days max. 

*the mom was cross between the Skunk VA and Blockhead. One or the either or a perfect blend of both...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 1, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Jj. Do u notice a difference since switching your fan around?
> 
> Bama looks tough!


I knew that game was gonna be a blowout... Michigan is nowhere near bamas level of play..
bama is like the pats they lose a shitload of players and there's a shitload more ready to step in and usually they do better than the previous team.. It would be ridiculous if it wasn't a nick saban coached team..


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 1, 2012)

you guys ready for that GGG drop on the zon? and is bodhi having a drop on the zon as well or is that a rumor?

I'm always a day late and a dollar short for the zon!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 1, 2012)

typoerror said:


> Going on five days no lights on my ladies. A couple where supposed be done this week, a couple next week. However, they're looking pretty good.
> 
> Woke up this morning to a leaking bulk head on my fish tank.Usually an easy fix but not this time. Seven hours later problem solved.
> 
> ...


what does going without light do for the plants?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 1, 2012)

Alpha inspired me to roll a fatty of said mom...


----------



## maumau93 (Sep 1, 2012)

ok so new here and wanted to get a small collection of seeds... what are your prised seeds? what are your rarest seeds? and which are your purest strains (direct from...)?
i would love to get a collection going, so far i am thinking:
purple haze
thai stick
columbian gold
kalijah
afgan kush
and pakistan chitral kush


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 1, 2012)

@maumau93:

my prized beans are:

1. Gage Green Genetics: NYC HP-13 (reg)
2. Bodhi Seeds: Gogi OG (reg)
3. Hazeman seeds: White Grapes (reg), Grape13 (reg), Elephant Stomper (reg), Hippie Headband (reg)
4. Seedism: BLZ Bud (fem)
5. TGA Subcool: Plushberry (reg)
6. Sweet Seeds: Double White (fem)

sounds like you want some landrace strains like some old school kush or skunk or sativas like the columbian gold! all are good and can be used to breed with since they are stable as hell!


----------



## typoerror (Sep 1, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> what does going without light do for the plants?


Not by choice. Hurricane issac took away our power and entergy is pussy footing around. About 85% of the area was without power and im in the last third who had yet to be restored.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess i won that jaws white strawberry diesel auction
> 
> Real interested in the salmon side of it


Hope u didnt get fucked in the ass like I did. By some jealous fag storage wars freek...

Ya the salmon exactly. From what I read he had a white salmon and a pink salmon he prised and lost to a soil mishap. Some pretty cool stuff. Excited as.well..


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 1, 2012)

guwall said:


> testing for motarebel he gave me the choice of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twisted Fruit


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> i wasnt impressed by the infamous fire og..or really any kush Ive come across.
> but everyones got different taste. my spacedawg is from the original run.. 2008, not the new line. got great reviews back then. my buddies eat that shit up. i was gettin 3zips in a 1.5 gallon with a 2 week veg.. couldnt complain.
> 
> View attachment 2316068


Now thats some freekin yeild. I love to see some hydro rival that beast....20 of those please.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 2, 2012)

lol ol' Dave Hester...what a douche bag...

anyone catch Spyder by Black Creek Gardens? i'm not in to autos but it looks and sounds pretty dank...lowryder x sputnik 2.0

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/black-creek-gardens-spyder/prod_3660.html


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

Nooooooo.... Captin.... Say It Aint sooooo&#65281;


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 2, 2012)

Germ Report:

4/5: Next Gen Grapegod - one was really defected and died coming out of the gate.

3/3: Magus Biddy's Sister

Seeds were placed down horizontally in RW cubes. NGW tray, 2'' prop dome, and Super Sprouter heating mat are being used. Feeding with 10ml/gal of Clonex solution ph'd down to 5.5 once germed.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

JJ I was reading about your ballast there. Is there a special bulb? Or is it more about the frequency in which the ballast drives the bulb. Ware there is more available PAR. Sorry was just trying to figure it out.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 2, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> JJ I was reading about your ballast there. Is there a special bulb? Or is it more about the frequency in which the ballast drives the bulb. Ware there is more available PAR. Sorry was just trying to figure it out.


It's the PAR spectrum that it supposedly puts more out of. I thought it could run a CMH, but upon examining the instruction manual that appears not to be the case. The 300 watt dimmable switch however was a really nice, unexpected surprise. Sturdy, compact, and beautiful (in a classic hi-fi audio sense) piece of gear it is.

Thinking about splurging on a 400w Hortilux HPS bulb for this upcoming grow. Good idea? Any other high-end bulb recommendations?? I'll be stepping up from a $20 economy bulb...


_edit__: the ballast is high-frequency, unlike AN's Badass which supposedly runs at a low. Nice I guess if ultimate stealth is your goal._


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Hope u didnt get fucked in the ass like I did. By some jealous fag storage wars freek...
> 
> Ya the salmon exactly. From what I read he had a white salmon and a pink salmon he prised and lost to a soil mishap. Some pretty cool stuff. Excited as.well..


glad to see you still thinking about me...................get out much?
one more time,was you gonna buy all the beans?>>>>>im glad you had to pay so much,for the same thing i got for half the price>>>>>>yuuuuup
jealous?>>of what? i do not even know you lame.
now if you want to keep it going,we can,or you can shut yo old ass up.

as i smoke this fat ass blunt of cheesequake.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

I've always got about 100% germ rate (though, a couple accidents here & there) using pH'd (6.0) water, on a moistened paper towel, in a sandwich baggie, in a cabinet. Works every time. It takes 'em 24-48 hours to sprout and be transplanted (had 1 or 2 problematic strains, but they eventually sprouted as well.) I see a lot of people rocking good breeders these days though (Magus, Gage Green, Next Generation, Raskal, etc.)


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> glad to see you still thinking about me...................get out much?
> one more time,was you gonna buy all the beans?>>>>>im glad you had to pay so much,for the same thing i got for half the price>>>>>>yuuuuup
> jealous?>>of what? i do not even know you lame.
> now if you want to keep it going,we can,or you can shut yo old ass up.
> ...


LOL.. Good to see ya genuity...


----------



## maumau93 (Sep 2, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @maumau93:
> 
> my prized beans are:
> 
> ...


yeah im not to into the strains that have been crossed until nobody knows where the fuck they are from but i will go for some new genetics as some of them sound amazing!!!
don't really like auto's as they don't let you grow the way you want. and am a bit sketchy on fem's because of the problems with hermies... anyone have a strain they have been growing for years and has never disappointed?


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> LOL.. Good to see ya genuity...


good to see you to hem,hope i get some room,to run some sour cherry soon.
that cross sounds/looks to good to pass up.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

I run ultra sun digi. The higher freq. Burns the reg bulbs up and lower out put. I just change mine like every 6 months. Especially with over driving them they go bad faster too.

Ha ha ok.I skimmed..


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

JJ420 how did you make the mistake on the ceramic metal halide bulb vs. that micromole ballast ?

no criticism just curious.

maybe i should research CMH conversion bulbs for my setup.

for some reason, CMH intrigues me... few fine farmers i know rock them.

*

am i the only person left that LOVES old school magnetic ballasts cause they can be repaired (rebuilt) at home ?

its the #1 reason why i use them.

just re-did a 1000w ballast with all new guts &, of course, reusing the case ...for $105.

so my backup 1000y is brand new rebuilt.
bought off ebay for $70 shipped worked maybe 6 months tops... & that ballast kicked the bucket with brimstone & fya.

with low low financing & no money up front , you too can have a hooptie (ghetto car) of your very own.

little bondo... some duct tape.... elmers glue.
fix her right up.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 2, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Using the wrong term for magazine pisses me off to no end. You shouldn't be proud to be ignorant.


peace brother. 

make seeds not war!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

I use magnetic ballasts and digitals. You just gotta make sure your magnetic ballast is good quality (the cheap ones can cause interference in radios, television, etc. and get suspicion aroused.) I don't like the weight of the magnetic ballasts but they're good enough for me in all other aspects. I have 1 600 Watt magnetic ballast that has had at least 2-3 years of use put on it with no rebuild and no problems whatsoever (other than it weighing a bigillion pounds! Hahaha.)


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

i go everywhere with magnetic ballasts in my backpack... im working on NBA style leaps 

my plan is to increase my ability to jump giant colas in a single bound.

plus, in my backpack, i can plug in & ballast up & get my "grow on" anywhere... supermarket, old navy, city hall.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> JJ420 how did you make the mistake on the ceramic metal halide bulb vs. that micromole ballast ?
> 
> no criticism just curious.


For whatever reason I'd always thought of the Micromole as being a high-end _*mag*_ ballast. Part of that notion I'd suspect has to do with there being so little info out there about it. From the manufacturer's site, to threads, and Grener's site (which is apparently its only online distributor) there just ain't a whole lot to go off of.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> plus, in my backpack, i can plug in & ballast up & get my "grow on" anywhere... supermarket, old navy, city hall.


Rockin' the mobile lab. Nice!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

well a fine grower in my network, hennepdesk, is thought to be mobil , in a tractor trailer , rolling around the czech republic on 18 wheels.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

& i just smoked some HID dried spacedawg... face little numb around nasal area & mouth.

love it !

my brother gonna freak on this.
indeed.

time to test it with a wad of bubble hash.

ps... i love you matt rize for being a hash snob & thread teaching me about technique.

next hash score : microplane 

and a new work bag @ 220 micron. gonna use the 160 for budda & baking.
right now, my smokables come from 73 & 20 micron screens.
no offense mr. c(ocksmoker) charging a premium for bags.
brand new , the other other , thc f*rmer all the way. 


and got my silver spoon to make hash like subby.
personal head stash hash. cant wait to try.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I stand.corrected the miromile is a dimmable mag. It all makes sense now. I aslo have always used mags. Never fail. I think I have only replaced one ignitor and only a hand full if caps. And have never had a core actualy go bad. Ive.ran them 120,220,240 and now they have been running three phase for 5+years. The low leg.is 110 the high 240

I have two systems with 3x600 in stead of 2x1k and I like them. In stead of having the larger yeilding plants in the middle everthing is even and the over all resaults are better three runs so far great. No failure except one bulb was a regular and not a digi and it burned out. They are just the base line galaxys.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> rolling around the czech republic on 18 wheels.


You got me thinking... Mmmmmm, girls of the Czech Republic! 







On another note: Think I'm gonna go with a Lumatek PAR 400w bulb. They're available locally and around the same price as Hortilux.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> glad to see you still thinking about me...................get out much?
> one more time,was you gonna buy all the beans?>>>>>im glad you had to pay so much,for the same thing i got for half the price>>>>>>yuuuuup
> jealous?>>of what? i do not even know you lame.
> now if you want to keep it going,we can,or you can shut yo old ass up.
> ...


Ya ur right. Its a war. Im glad ur happy for me. All the packs no. Just one of the double packs. Now it seems I could be wrong. It seems u only bid on the ones I was bidding on. Am I wrong in assuming this?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

is that chick a porn star ^ i cant tell w/o a d*ck in her mouth ?

damn that euro girl , she's super hot.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 2, 2012)

That's THE Silvia Saint.

Sucks, my next door neighbor's girlfriend bears a really strong resemblance to her.

lucky bastard...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

i thought so.
yes. yes. indeed. 
she's super extra caliente.
love to bang her w/ my twitter finger.

i date some pretty ass chicks.
never eva worry about another dude
especially when i know these chicks all fucking crazy
& vast majority turn lame right after they move into the crib.

*

ah honey you working today? 

yeah babe, going to the studio to take two huge black dicks double anal... be home late. love you.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

[youtube]WxS3ii0zv0A[/youtube]


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 2, 2012)

lovin my vacation, really getting back into my music...and 15oz personals inna my stash to last till december

[video=youtube;1XgJh1eFaG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XgJh1eFaG8[/video]


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Ya ur right. Its a war. Im glad ur happy for me. All the packs no. Just one of the double packs. Now it seems I could be wrong. It seems u only bid on the ones I was bidding on. Am I wrong in assuming this?


i really think your wrong Twisted Pleasure,did you not win all the packs you bid on,in that first wave?
was i the only screen name you seen bidding?
or what?
other people got out,due to.
A.they knew more packs was gonna be listed
B.stepin out the way of the bid war
C.i do not know
c'mon man,drop it,like i did that bid.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

the new [email protected] ?
i mean cannaz*n?

mr. c(ocksmoker) ...helping make canna friends in cyber space one auction at a time.
tee
hee


cheddawurst taking a dirty dirt nap.
nice.

bluechem inside a pork chop to grill somewhere else ...& hitting the towel in my lab next.
nice 2x.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

one bodhi & one jtr make the after sex (& cig smoke) return to the mom tent.

hmmm.... the game begins.

after pouring over that allkush thread , im definitely not lab'ing that... instead deciding to veg her 1.5 months more & up-pot from 2.5 gal to my very high tech 7 gal caradboard box/plastic bag/coco coir combo ... for xmas harvest under 500w of MH.

^ who linked me that? stoned much! yes. always. 

information big ups ^^ 

allkush will veg until october 15th and then flip for choppy in december.

sunshine state sour d come to me.
im waiting


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 2, 2012)

What's up beanheads? It's been a minute.........lost an entire room a couple of months ago while I was out of town due to timer failure. Had to borrow 10K to survive and decided to remodel my garage since I was already setback. Just finished putting a ceiling up in so I shouldn't be dealing with heat issues any more. My other room is about a week out from being done so I will be able to repay debt and struggle for a few more months. Did have a half a harvest at my partners that helped out as well. 
Let's get to the beans............Firestarter is looking fucking FIRE for sure, glad I picked them up, The White X Ghost OG (pictured) can't wait to taste this shit! It looks and smells amazing!, RP Skywalker Kush (aka Skywalker OG) after all the shit I talked about these seeds I am really glad that I popped a couple because they are hands down my new favorite smoke! If you don't have them get some. I found a keeper GS X jOG that is pure candy. GTH #8 yielded really well and was Trainwreck dominant for sure, smelled and tasted like Trainwreck and I didn't get anything else out of it (matter of fact I just sold it as Trainwreck because GTH #8 required an explanation...lol). Just popped..............
Grape 13
Elephant Stomper
G 13/ HP
Pineapple Express
Skywalker Kush (all of them that I had left)
Firestarter (all that were left)
Chernobyl
RP OG #18
Be checking in now and then but still busy dealing with bullshit. Hope all is well with all of you!


----------



## guwall (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome back duuuuude!


----------



## guwall (Sep 2, 2012)

Goji OG


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd take a zip or 10.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 2, 2012)

I have heard mostly good reviews of Delta 9, just wondering why the lineage on 2 of their strains is Sensi Star X Sensi Star (MeKong Haze & SuperStar.) I guess they're selected phenotypes or something? I assumed that would just give you Sensi Star, but then again we have strains like Cheese that were suppose to have come out of a pack of Skunk #1's. +Rep for any thoughts on this.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 2, 2012)

genuity said:


> i really think your wrong Twisted Pleasure,did you not win all the packs you bid on,in that first wave?
> was i the only screen name you seen bidding?
> or what?
> other people got out,due to.
> ...


Dropped....peace. I guess I got paranoid dude. It happens at my age.


----------



## snodome (Sep 2, 2012)

ditty said:


> U can have a paternity test all day.
> yolo is just sayin whatever it takes to make him feel justified for the way he acts. He has no job, lives off his 82 year old disabled grandmother, all he talks about all day is the plants, never about the baby that HE wanted in the first place. He doesn't come to bed at night because he's on this forum all day n night. I've taken to sleeping on the couch so I'm not heartbroken when I wake up at 5 am and he's nowhere around. Ive been making up for that shit in the beginning of our relationship ( I didn't take it seriously and I messed up ) and if he truly thought I was still messing around, then why did he purposely get me pregnant?
> I told him we could do a paternity test now, since the docs want to check the plasma anyway, despite the dangers, we can do both. But he knows I've been with him non stop, I don't talk to any of my friends, only my step mother and father. By the way my step mother has told me that she never said that to him about me. He's just trying to manipulate.
> Forget the fact that he is a slob and I clean up after him all the time.... Do I bitch about it?? Indeed I do, all day, because he is an adult and there's no real good reason we have his trash an soda cans full of cig butts all over our room that I try to keep clean all day long with no avail. We do own ash trays, we are not Neanderthals.
> ...


can i get some closure on this situation?


----------



## boneheadbob (Sep 2, 2012)

They lived happily ever after.
The end.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 2, 2012)

snodome said:


> can i get some closure on this situation?


http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch%3Fv%3DaYTrsON4_oU%26oref


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

east coast cali dreams bluest dreams










topped 2x... 
better idea for next drop : top 1x after 5th node

watch me now.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

double white as : mushroom mountain

feels tolkien-esque ...gotta be a hobbit hiding somewhere in there.






much better double white drop : with a little preveg & topping , imagine above photo on all these sites !


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> east coast dreams blue dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah man I can't wait for my girls to look like this. She will be vegging for cuts and until I find a male to raid her panties .. Going to be some real est coast dreams!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 2, 2012)

GuW that freakin Goji looks sick as hell man....super nice!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 2, 2012)

seven10 said:


> Hey friends I need some opinions. Im about to start growing some babies here in the next month, I need some thoughts on "1 top Auto strain" and "3 top Photoperiod strains" Ive been out of the game for a couple of years but as you all know there are a ton of new seedbanks and strains available. Thanks for any and all help. Fyi I will be orfering from Attitude


auto: Delicious Seeds - La Musa

for the photoperiod's, it depends on what kind of strains u looking for


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

e$ko , bluechem , cracking sans towel

dem seeds be mad viable.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 2, 2012)

what's the make up of that blue chem gud?? blue berry x chem? which chem was used m8??

sounds dank though..

hey, anyone figure out what that hippy headband is all bout yet?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

i've seen a few delicious seeds auto test grows at cannabis cafe. 
spanish speaking if you dont have google to translate for you.

delicious is my favorite cheapy bean company.

photoperiod, grow what you like.
try something we dont know & them come back to show.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

i've got 2 hippie headband in coco.
one looks a little not so good with a tummy ache & all.
might crack 3 more.

bluechem is bb sativa x chemdawg 
e$ko production. gotta be legit-ski chemdawg.
8 to 9 week banger... quite possibly one of his top 5 ever made.
loved by mexican drug cartel grow ops & indoor farmers alike.

rare gem i passed around to a few here.
seeds dem cracking.

firestarters i want.
how now brown cow?
like to crack when they show.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

seriously thinking about grabbing serious seeds bubblegum & white russian.
about those i hear nothing but good things.

y'all?

double dutch i heard from e$ko is bunk.
& that AK mom he has from claude ...pass the nanner gene any time e$ko makes a cross.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

e$ko in coco in 13.5 hours flat.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 2, 2012)

thank you !!! sunshine state sour d !!! dude.
blessed.

[youtube]8xctsSw9kFA&feature=related[/youtube]

famosos ...de brasil ...sonido rasta
[youtube]xv3fAAL-oXo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Drishti (Sep 2, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey, anyone figure out what that hippy headband is all bout yet?


*Hippie Headband*
(purple erkle x headband) x (nice white x aloha white widow)


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 3, 2012)

double post


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 3, 2012)

-Bud


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 3, 2012)

i'm now seeing that Riot used Bodhi's Goji OG in his Platinum Animal Cookies


----------



## stak (Sep 3, 2012)

Yup. I almost went with that cross. I had a hard time deciding but I ended up going with the Cherry Pie x Ghost OG (reversed). I wanted all three of them.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 3, 2012)

new CannaVenture's listed, tude don't have a date for drop as yet tho


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 3, 2012)

Bodhi IN STOCK!!!!

90 packs of TE Remix....just 1 for me please

90 Dream Lotus

98 Goji OG

wow.....Bodhi to the world!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 3, 2012)

got mine

gonna give this TE another try

hoping the remix, where he reversed the parents is better
and as Bodhi lost his Deadly G pheno i can't let it pass
plus if it's the same Snow Lotus male he used in the Goji Og then this remix is sure to be fire


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> thank you !!! sunshine state sour d !!! dude.
> blessed.
> 
> [youtube]8xctsSw9kFA&feature=related[/youtube]
> ...


Sunshine state sour d?? Lucky Bro!! if that's the cut I used to have then ur in for a treat!!!

i miss that shit... Lol



Higher Medz said:


> Bodhi IN STOCK!!!!
> 
> 90 packs of TE Remix....just 1 for me please
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!! I knew the drop was today! Put me down for one of each


----------



## nattybongo (Sep 3, 2012)

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom

Order Inventory:
Product: Bodhi Seeds Dream Lotus
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BOD19
Price: £43.99

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: £0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: £0.00


----------



## guwall (Sep 3, 2012)

DROP IS UP:

Dream Lotus
Goji Og
Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)




I GOT THE TE(R)


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 3, 2012)

guwall said:


> Goji OG


holy mother of god this shit sold me!First pic made me cum hard!got goji packs as well will have 11 goji ogs then and 5 alien reuniun probably wont buy seeds for a while 
I just wonder if anyone of you had the short strawberry pheno as bodhi said the large one pops about 3 times in pack assuming 50% female then its about 50/50 to get short pheno?Oh and how much did you yield of that plant?Or let say wheres the log ?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 3, 2012)

2 packs Dream lotus and 2 packs of TE gone 

76 packs of Dream Lotus left
20 packs of Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix) left
84 Goji OG left


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

Just snagged a pack each of dream lotus and tranquil elephantizer.
_
edit_: 68 and 47 packs left respectively...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

*nevermind.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 3, 2012)

At the tude? I still see 52 TE packs left? And 70+ of goji and snow lotus


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

Yup at the tude. Maybe I looked at those numbers wrong. Probably did...

Dream lotus looks to be a hit.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't wait for these to show already! lol
Gu got me wanting some goji nugs


----------



## guwall (Sep 3, 2012)

guwall said:


> DROP IS UP:
> 
> Dream Lotus
> Goji Og
> ...




ADD Dream Lotus to that list......DAMN YOU BUCK123!


----------



## quisqueyano (Sep 3, 2012)

TE(R) and Goji for me. Skipping dream for white.

*Edit:* Stock levels as of now:

66 Goji
36 TE(R)
60 Dream Lotus


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

rable. rable.

bodhi. & alphakronik.

rable. rable.


********

Bodhi Seeds Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
BODR9
1​$69.76​
Alplhakronik Genes Seeds Snowdawg 2
Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
ALP3275
1​$33.29​
FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #2 Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
FEMINIZED UFO #3 Reserva Privada OG Kush

FEMINIZED UFO #3
1​FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]​
$103.04​Subtotal
- $10.31​Voucher code
$13.48​Shipping cost
$106.22​


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

My Medication Station:



Finally got my gear^ surge protected! Also, made some bubble out of the last crop I had to chop down waaaaaay early (like only twenty something days into 12/12) due to security issues. Chopped the plants off at the base and threw the shit into the freezer. It'd all been sitting in there for two or three weeks. Much better than tossing the plants into the basura!



Congrats to all up in here scoring some Bodhi, and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh man! Didn't realize RP OG was one of the fem freebies. I'd switched to regs out of habit.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been eyeing this puppy for a minute: maddfarmer genetics: Evil Queen (chem d x C99 x spacequeen)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 3, 2012)

Gud I think I might crack my Snowdawg 2's today.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 3, 2012)

I want some bodhi TE and some Eisbaer but I am holding steady and not buying any beans for a while.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

im stoked on those snowdawgs ! 

im stoked that jj420 can grab his phone, keys, and slam multiple bong hits in a single fluid motion ....just as he leaves the house thinking of silvia saint.

did someone text me = bong hit
did i receive a call = bong hit
gotta got to the car real quick = bong hit
where's my keys = bong hit

got a massive duce making like a turtle in your boxers + pass by the station = bong hit

is my front door locked?
let me go see... opps near the station = bong hit


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 3, 2012)

@Gu~: I always thought the alphakrinik genes looked good but was never sure, I'll try them some day they seem to stay in stock.

If I didn't already have some goji og I would get some.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 3, 2012)

My Original Snowdawg's.. the BX.. from the test thread. 

View attachment 2319436  

"medium yielding grapefruit candy smell with an almost diesel fuel like fruit funk very citrus. Potent like Trainwreck or maybe even stronger. Resin profile is good and was not picky with nutes." - Batman Skunk

Batman RIP


----------



## hovering (Sep 3, 2012)

Oregon Blues = Oregon Diesel x Jamaican Blueberry @ 32 Days.







( in a 1 gallon hard pot for a pheno test and stress run ... doing good so far )


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 3, 2012)

I want a poster of that in my room Hovering! hahahaa fucking epic!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 3, 2012)

@hovering: man that is a beaut of a pic nice colors!


----------



## typoerror (Sep 3, 2012)

No power can't stop me. Please entergy get me back on today. My ladies need sun....

Order Inventory: Product: Bodhi Seeds Dream Lotus Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds Quantity: 1 Product Code: BOD19 Price: $69.76

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley Quantity: 1 Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy Quantity: 1 Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2 Price: $0.00


----------



## hovering (Sep 3, 2012)

she is off a 1 gallon pheno test pot... if she smoke reports exceptionally well she will graduate to a 10 gallon smart pot... her look and resin output are off the hook... hope she smokes well LOL


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 3, 2012)

Oregon has the fire. I've always thought so. Home of the Super Snowdawg , Oregon Diesel, and the Blue Magoo.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> My Original Snowdawg's.. the BX.. from the test thread.
> 
> View attachment 2319436 View attachment 2319437 View attachment 2319438
> 
> ...


Oh no!!!!! They killed batman!!! Who did it?


----------



## guwall (Sep 3, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @Gu~: I always thought the alphakrinik genes looked good but was never sure, I'll try them some day they seem to stay in stock.
> 
> If I didn't already have some goji og I would get some.


@Jenks, I don't know bro...I've never ran Alphakronik until this round.... My JPR, look good though


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 3, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh no!!!!! They killed batman!!! Who did it?


I think Superman found out he was banging Lois Lane.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 3, 2012)

I knew batman was a horndog!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 3, 2012)

Bruce Wayne, sex machine and king of the dope fiends.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ftymoqWTPIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftymoqWTPIg[/video]


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 3, 2012)

Prosecco and a Space Dawg nug = Sure Thing. Potent Panty Peeler.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 3, 2012)

Bodhi Seeds Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix) Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds

BODR9 1 $69.76

Bodhi Seeds Dream Lotus Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds BOD19 1 $69.76

TGA Subcool Seeds Space Bomb Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds TGA2125 1 $110.99

FEMINIZED UFO #1 World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley FEMINIZED UFO #1 1 FREE Freebie/BOGOF

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy FEMINIZED UFO #2 1 FREE Freebie/BOGOF

FEMINIZED UFO #3 Reserva Privada OG Kush FEMINIZED UFO #3 1 FREE Freebie/BOGOF

FEMINIZED UFO #4 Samsara Seeds Holy Grail 69 FEMINIZED UFO #4 1 FREE Freebie/BOGOF

FEMINIZED UFO #5 World of Seeds Legend Collection Afghan Kush Special FEMINIZED UFO #5 1 FREE Freebie/BOGOF

$250.51 Subtotal

- $0.00 Voucher code

$24.58 Shipping cost

$275.09


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 3, 2012)

I want those Space bombs too. Just never pulled the trigger. I should be satisfied with my Qush, Timewreck, Pandoras Box gals.. Vegd now about 5 weeks.. I want to put em in bloom so bad, but I have restrained myself this past week. 

I bet Pandora's Box is killer. Everyone who has tried JTR knows how insane and potent it is, the Space Queen x JTR.. I can't even imagine what she'll be like. All I do know, is that she is a hungry eater and already smells just like lemonade during a stem rub.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 3, 2012)

Ur the man so im sure they going to be beast...Cant wait ta c them...Ya im going to pop these SB and see,what joy they bring. I kind of wanted them sense I first read the first page of this thread.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 3, 2012)

i sooooo want the Matanuska Valley Thunder Fuck and Girl Scout Cookie crosses from the CannaVenture drop


----------



## waddup (Sep 3, 2012)

I emailed the tude and they said at the end of the week doesn't sound right to me though unless they want to run it with their promo



Higher Medz said:


> new CannaVenture's listed, tude don't have a date for drop as yet tho


----------



## stak (Sep 3, 2012)

Damn Bodhi has some fans! This Tranquil Elephantizer are just about gone already. There are only two packs left.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

sea of seeds is about to have 20% off... if you didnt know.

*

[youtube]9vfJ29RJU2w&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 3, 2012)

Despite hearing some negative reviews of Cannaventure lately, I'm gonna try springing for two packs of their Girl Scout Cookie clone x Arcata TrainWreck BXII whenever they drop. Probably gonna have to be real quick on that one though.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

tranquil is one of two snowlotus crosses i like.
some top shelf parentage right there.

financially, im not buying a version of blue dream when i got that for real.

personally, i do think its an AWESOME genetic combo & possible boost to BD's awesomeness ...& all massive yielding snow lotus doms are encouraged for continued play in this thread be sent to gudkarma for futher testing & review & dissemination 

& fuck you bodhi & those enlightened & elusive NL crosses i crave !


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 3, 2012)

I personally don't think it males sense to buy the GSC crosses. It's not like you're gonna get cookies. Probably just a weaker watered down trainwreck like plant. I would stay away. Hype seeds. lol. But just my opinion. With seeds tho. ya never know what you're gonna get.


Wish my lemon larry x Snowlotus didn't end up being males!!! sucks. But will try again with the rest of the pack.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

i think TW has strong influence (certain traits always dom) w/ its penis dust too.


----------



## stak (Sep 3, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Despite hearing some negative reviews of Cannaventure lately, I'm gonna try springing for two packs of their Girl Scout Cookie clone x Arcata TrainWreck BXII whenever they drop. Probably gonna have to be real quick on that one though.


You know what's fucked up about that company and the guy that runs it? He deliberately lied to his customers to get them to buy from seedbay. He posts on IC that the base strains will be released to all of his vendors and that the "limited edition" (aka untested pollen chucking) strains will only be available at seedbay. And yet all of the vendors have all of the crosses now? The fucker made everyone believe that seedbay would be the only place for them and then sent in the package to seedbay first so they could get the drop up before any of the other sites. 

And then the way they've handled their GSC x Fire OG is complete bullshit. Hype it, hype it, hype it like crazy, and refer to it as animal crackers/cookies to hype it some more. And then wait until a few hours before the drop happens to quietly mention that their will be none of those packs in the drop. Instead they decided to sell them locally and keep the rest for themselves and their friends.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

if you like the cross, buy it.

$ blows like the wind.
grow & show & fuck what ya heard.

CV gear, i'll def 100% , grow out mss x hindu... got 20 beans.

that jazz x magoo on the trading card block.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

swerve is busting out all those GSC crosses too.
its the rage.

im not into the fashionable rage... other than bodhi , chicks with shity tats, & pics by hovering 
see what im saying?

buy what you like & grow how you like.

somebody sending me , the gobshithe numero uno A #1 , a few of those CZ "exclusive" firestarters... & BIG thank you!!!

hope they dont sprout.
psike!


----------



## waddup (Sep 3, 2012)

part of it was true like the lavender x jbj cross and a few others. Or at least those haven't been listed yet.. On another note can anybody mention success with ordering from the bay? 



stak said:


> You know what's fucked up about that company and the guy that runs it? He deliberately lied to his customers to get them to buy from seedbay. He posts on IC that the base strains will be released to all of his vendors and that the "limited edition" (aka untested pollen chucking) strains will only be available at seedbay. And yet all of the vendors have all of the crosses now? The fucker made everyone believe that seedbay would be the only place for them and then sent in the package to seedbay first so they could get the drop up before any of the other sites.
> 
> And then the way they've handled their GSC x Fire OG is complete bullshit. Hype it, hype it, hype it like crazy, and refer to it as animal crackers/cookies to hype it some more. And then wait until a few hours before the drop happens to quietly mention that their will be none of those packs in the drop. Instead they decided to sell them locally and keep the rest for themselves and their friends.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 3, 2012)

Fuuuuuuccckkk! You fuckers just swiped the pack of tranquil elaphantizer remix right out of my cart lol. But I got the goji og... I'm kinda happy I got that I guess. I got too many ogs right now, prolly will be going into the bank with a ton of other og crosses


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 3, 2012)

waddup said:


> part of it was true like the lavender x jbj cross and a few others. Or at least those haven't been listed yet.. On another note can anybody mention success with ordering from the bay?


I've had multiple successes with them. 


CV and these others 'breeders' could learn a few things from bodhi. 200 packs have already been sold in less than 12 hours. I don't see anyone else pulling that off or even close.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow bodhi sure is one the most wanted out there so many packs gone so fast first of three strains sold out lol probably he could charge more and people would still rage in but dammn he also has legit pricing keen on next drops dont want to invest so much in seeds atm


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

you all got me buying seeds all the fekin time now...

BTW Thanks


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice payday for Bodhi.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> you all got me buying seeds all the fekin time now...
> 
> BTW Thanks






Way to go hemlock.....


----------



## dirk d (Sep 3, 2012)

i picked up a pack of goji og ad alphakronics snowdawg 2.. hope to find out what all the talk about bodhi seeds is about. I also got the garlic breath going right now. some testers in flower about 3-4 weeks or so. got 3 females out of the initial 4 beans i popped. I'll let you guys know how they turn out. Also picked up a bunch of CV strains the other day. hopefully his work is FIRE!! will know soon.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 3, 2012)

Snagged a pack of Bodhi's TE remix and Dream Lotus for the bean stash, man Bodhi's gear goes quick, I was just lucky to check the Tude this morning.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ahhh she is killing me staying short and squat even after I topped her twice, maybe switching from the LED to an HID did it who knows. One more week of veg and it will be five weeks, maybe six. (Blackjack)

 about 3.5 inches, damnit!

@blissfest: i would of for sure picked up some more bodhi but i'm conserving money and have enough beans to last for a while, for me anyway!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 3, 2012)

I think it needs a bigger pot man or could be a runt.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 3, 2012)

Im thinkin about picking up a couple Top Dawg strains if they ever drop at SeedDepot, 

and im always down with buying Bodhis gear, hope he has plans for more Tude drops soon.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

Paradise Seeds Ice Cream

Paradise Spoetnik

Paradise Seeds Acid

Any info on these


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 3, 2012)

@tehgenoc1de: I have growen 3.5 plants in those and usually yield about 2.5 oz off each, but Yeah I need bigger pots for sure! from what Ive researched blackjack is a small grower but yields decent. 

this was my first grow and it was one plant: BCN Diesel


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

ahem. you got floor space. & for what?
flower that thing at 6 weeks already.

get some clones or crack some beans.

i'd only be droping clones in those tubes.
ideal for that.

growing out from seed, weeks of veg, bro, not enough room inside that tube.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

got some sour d (riri) x c99 pineapple (the super fast daddy) on the way.

c99 with exodus cheese ...& santa maria (plank cut) too.

lovepotion with sweettooth & c99 in the pipeline for testers.

this nut is RAVING over grape god... 5 stars from a snob? no fucking way!
so's i says i says, cross that shit to cup clone of amnesia haze.
he agreed. & then added ...sour d ...& c99 ...& ladycane.

might even see mr. chocolate rain's wares in a new place.
itchy nose & ringing ears say what?

new mexi project moms, several strains & from large selections, are sick.
fast flowering , dense nugatrons, & unique planed pairings... should be real cool.

only regs too.

if you heard the story about how he got the beans you'd laugh.

not ken (i laugh at your indians & peace pipe GPD story) estes funny... but funny cause it involves drug cartel (grow ops) people begging for quality beans w/ dutch genetics.

^ not so "assbackwards" those mexi-canna-cultivators.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Paradise Seeds Ice Cream
> 
> Paradise Spoetnik
> 
> ...


 acid is paradise's version of diesel.. i just read about it in the milf section of skunk, the sativa issue...


----------



## waddup (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks! good to know. Do you usually do overnight courier?

And definitely agree on bodhi I've been waiting on his lucky charms for some good time now hope he plans another release


bombudburner said:


> I've had multiple successes with them.
> 
> 
> CV and these others 'breeders' could learn a few things from bodhi. 200 packs have already been sold in less than 12 hours. I don't see anyone else pulling that off or even close.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 3, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> acid is paradise's version of diesel.. i just read about it in the milf section of skunk, the sativa issue...



Thanks RB.........


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Thanks RB.........


 thank the fact that i had to take a dump and read the magazine, lol...


----------



## Tur Tur (Sep 3, 2012)

Im the newbie here on the forum and have been lurking on this thread for a bit. Just ordered some Goji OG from bodhi at the Tude and am super excited! Used the 420 promo code for the 10 percent discount too. Maybe no one cares but I just wanted to share it with some one because I've waited a while to get a hold of his seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 3, 2012)

great first post.

deserves a wicked tune :
[youtube]ODPGqiaCvu0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## wheezer (Sep 3, 2012)

My girl just asked me to make her feel special....so I bought her a helmet and a box of crayons!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 3, 2012)

Lmfaooooooooo!!


----------



## guwall (Sep 3, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Bodhi Seeds Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix) Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds
> 
> BODR9 1 $69.76
> 
> ...



Lambodick Status


----------



## guwall (Sep 3, 2012)

Tur Tur said:


> Im the newbie here on the forum and have been lurking on this thread for a bit. Just ordered some Goji OG from bodhi at the Tude and am super excited! Used the 420 promo code for the 10 percent discount too. Maybe no one cares but I just wanted to share it with some one because I've waited a while to get a hold of his seeds.



We've all been there, welcome to the party. Check back often.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 3, 2012)

finally got power back on today!!!

my girls at 58 days look half decent after 6 days of darkness. time wreck and dairy queen look like they haven't missed a beat. watered em up and they bounced back nicely. og 13 and sweet black angel just about lost all of their fans leaves, but look good otherwise. 

vegging tent is a whole different story. i may be able to save one ace of spades and two grape 13. veneno, two grape 13 and three ace of spades are gone.

btw, fuck you issac!


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 3, 2012)

I wanted to get that tranquil elaphantizer remix but they're gone! Anybody get these? Is the 88g13 hash plant in any other of bodhi seeds strains?


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 3, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> I wanted to get that tranquil elaphantizer remix but they're gone! Anybody get these? Is the 88g13 hash plant in any other of bodhi seeds strains?


Bodhi just posted on BB that there will be more TE Remix in a few weeks. He does have other strains that use the 88g13Hp as a daddy, but those are a few months out from being available again. The "Deadly G" pheno momma is only in the TE Remix and is dead.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

Got an entire pack of Hippie Headband soaking. Let's do this.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 4, 2012)

just set four of those in rapid rooters a few hours ago.


----------



## guwall (Sep 4, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Bodhi just posted on BB that there will be more TE Remix in a few weeks. He does have other strains that use the 88g13Hp as a daddy, but those are a few months out from being available again. The "Deadly G" pheno momma is only in the TE Remix and is dead.


And thats why you should buy a pak if you event got one yet.....TE R is supposed to be nyquil in a nug


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2012)

guwall said:


> And thats why you should buy a pak if you event got one yet.....TE R is supposed to be nyquil in a nug


Did you say NyQuil in a nug? O.m.g!!


----------



## guwall (Sep 4, 2012)

Bodhi:

"for the ultimate sensual couch
lock experience. this strain is like a smokeable green quaalude,
perfect for getting barreled while couch surfing or down shifting
into long deep love making sessions. i created this strain for some
serious slow motion midnight magik, so take the load off with some
traquil elephantizer, its heavy duty canna love lube.... i have a
sneaky feeling these will be even better than the original,"


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2012)

fuck man..just found out this is the last season of Weeds...and the finale is in 2 weeks...that fuckin blows.


----------



## guwall (Sep 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man..just found out this is the last season of Weeds...and the finale is in 2 weeks...that fuckin blows.



I talk so much shit about this show, but you will still find me watching showtime every sunday night. lol


----------



## stak (Sep 4, 2012)

waddup said:


> part of it was true like the lavender x jbj cross and a few others. Or at least those haven't been listed yet..



They were just listed, so now all crosses were made available everywhere. He just lied to push more sales to the bay.


A lot of people seem to be interested in that lavender/jbj cross and the bad part is that jbj male is not a proven stud. The magoo/jbj cross has been getting horrible reviews. Hell, I personally think the jbj sucks by itself. (it really sucks that it's all that I have growing right now until I throw this cheese into flower, so that means two more months of only a strain I'm not a fan of. yay!)


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 4, 2012)

gojis sold out too happy I copped some wish I would have gotten teh TE(r) if yall hyping it most be dank but then again all bodhi strains seem to be dank -.-bet if he releases 30strains at one time all sold out in a couple of days...


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> fuck man..just found out this is the last season of Weeds...and the finale is in 2 weeks...that fuckin blows.



Man that stinks for you fans.
I myself am not a fan of the show.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

I watch Weeds but its not the same as it was. It used to be a really awesome show.. then Nancy gets involved with these Mexicans and the show just tanked in the ratings.. the story line was terrible for a long time. Went from a show being about a suburban family of growers and dealers.. to a show being mainly about the life of Nancy Botwin as she screwed middle aged men and had a rollercoaster like life of ups and downs.. selling various kinds of drugs, dealing with the crush of her Jewish brother in law Andy, her fucked up kids, and fucked up sister. The current season has been "all right" I guess. Kinda sick of Andy, Nancy's Cardigan wearing Jewish brother in law.. sick of Doug.. their old friend who just tags along, makes bad jokes, and fucks up constantly, sick of it all really. I don't even know why I still watch it. I guess it's alright but could be so much better.


----------



## hovering (Sep 4, 2012)

Weeds Season 1 was epic writing, completely fresh and beautifully real.

Season 2 it took a wrong turn. The show obviously got hijacked for a different agenda at that point and I lost any real interest in it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I watch Weeds but its not the same as it was. It used to be a really awesome show.. then Nancy gets involved with these Mexicans and the show just tanked in the ratings.. the story line was terrible for a long time. Went from a show being about a suburban family of growers and dealers.. to a show being mainly about the life of Nancy Botwin as she screwed middle aged men and had a rollercoaster like life of ups and downs.. selling various kinds of drugs, dealing with the crush of her Jewish brother in law Andy, her fucked up kids, and fucked up sister. The current season has been "all right" I guess. Kinda sick of Andy, Nancy's Cardigan wearing Jewish brother in law.. sick of Doug.. their old friend who just tags along, makes bad jokes, and fucks up constantly, sick of it all really. I don't even know why I still watch it. I guess it's alright but could be so much better.


It was because the first three seasons were actually good and you're still trying to find hope,
but so far with this whole season almost over, its just kinda sad and going no where with nancy still being a mammoth slut that you hope dies but wont.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> ...its just kinda sad and going no where with nancy still being a mammoth slut that you hope dies but wont.


LOL. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> LOL. I couldn't agree more.


Alot a jew crap going on too which they've had since the beginning but they're way over doing it now.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Alot a jew crap going on too which they've had since the beginning but they're way over doing it now.


Showtime's Weeds

Can't wait for the Season Finale a full hour of..jew crap, honky crap, weed crap.. a bunch of crap. lol.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 4, 2012)

I want Dexter to hurry and start back up.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

Check it out yo. Awesome "TheNewGuy" pics


Black and Blue
TGA Dannyboy Black Cherry Pheno or othewide known as TGA Black Cherry x DJ Short Blueberry

  

Idk why but I've had a hell of a time getting gals from these seeds. From 12 Seeds I had 2 Girls. Now granted I'd like to think I know my shit and there's not any environmental problem. I recently got all Timewreck gals, and really good female to male ratios this run. But with these seeds I just can't seem to find may gals. It sucks cuz the one keeper I had, was bomb and it was the only plant I've ever "lost" due to powdery mildew. The clone was covered with it from top to bottom after that plague hit my garden this past winter. Since then I recovered everything else thanks to Eagle20.. but damn I had no idea how hard it was gonna be to get that cherry gal back in the stable. The ones I just cracked, all male. Fucking pisses me off, lol. On the flipside tho, if I find a nice male, I may cause some damage by dipping in the genepool. I would fucking love to share this one with my friends. TheNewGuy is great guy, and I love this cross.. but never had so many boys before and consistently.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 4, 2012)

Damn, those are nice looking man.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 4, 2012)

hovering said:


> Weeds Season 1 was epic writing, completely fresh and beautifully real.
> 
> Season 2 it took a wrong turn. The show obviously got hijacked for a different agenda at that point and I lost any real interest in it.


Yeah, after that the show was all about how many people the mother could have sex with; it became all about everything other than weed... figures.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 4, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Check it out yo. Awesome "TheNewGuy" pics
> 
> 
> Black and Blue
> ...




Very SWEET looking......


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah man...weeds turned to shit after they left Agrestic...i got all excited when i saw they are going back there next week but then saw it was cuz its the season finale bullshit lol.

just started watching Dexter a few days ago...i'm hooked. I'm half way through the second season at the moment.

looks like my 2 grimm reaper beans are duds...the 2 honey moon mix beans are doin well though. i need to decide on something else to pop now....i'm thinkin handicapped..


holy shit Drank...that looks very nice.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 4, 2012)

Just found out that Griselda Blanco "the god mother" in the cocaine cowboys era was gunned down late Monday night in Colombia.. Crazy shit! I couldn't believe that she was still alive! She was living low key as fuck..
she was gunned down by drive by motorcyclists.. The ironic thing is that she was supposedly credited for having invented the idea of the motorcycle assassin...

http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/09/03/2983362/cocaine-godmother-griselda-blanco.html
Thats karma for yo ass!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 4, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> yeah man...weeds turned to shit after they left Agrestic...i got all excited when i saw they are going back there next week but then saw it was cuz its the season finale bullshit lol.
> 
> just started watching Dexter a few days ago...i'm hooked. I'm half way through the second season at the moment.
> 
> ...



Maybe the Grim Reapers just need a bit longer than the others to pop? ..or has it already been long enough to toss 'em as duds? 

I love this thread... I always see something I've never heard of before. Good luck to ya!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 4, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Just found out that Griselda Blanco "the god mother" in the cocaine cowboys era was gunned down late Monday night in Colombia.. Crazy shit! I couldn't believe that she was still alive! She was living low key as fuck..
> she was gunned down by drive by motorcyclists.. The ironic thing is that she was supposedly credited for having invented the idea of the motorcycle assassin...
> 
> Thats karma for yo ass!


Holy crap! ..I assumed she was already dead too. She had a lot of people killed, including innocent people & children- so I guess she had it comin', she sure did know how to hustle though. Ha.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

The honeymoon mix beans are legit. Some great gems in that pack. I think I still have 5 or 6 beans left.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 4, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Holy crap! ..I assumed she was already dead too. She had a lot of people killed, including innocent people & children- so I guess she had it comin', she sure did know how to hustle though. Ha.


Yeah she definitely had it coming hats forsure.. Supposedly she was living low key off of the sales of a bunch of properties she owned.. What I don't get it she got deported a long ass time ago.. And she's fucking paid! Soooo why stay somewhere where it's only a matter of time before u suffer the same fate as those u ordered hits on...


----------



## Bigbucks (Sep 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;udNHsk57f24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udNHsk57f24[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

RIP ^ cocaine fueled one bad ass song writer !

[youtube]1dNIQVYGXbM[/youtube]
when i was high as the sky, i dont like just dancing...


----------



## waddup (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow just saw that. That really is fucked on their part with all that exclusive b.s. only one I went for was the purple berry bxII which wasn't "exclusive"




stak said:


> They were just listed, so now all crosses were made available everywhere. He just lied to push more sales to the bay.
> 
> 
> A lot of people seem to be interested in that lavender/jbj cross and the bad part is that jbj male is not a proven stud. The magoo/jbj cross has been getting horrible reviews. Hell, I personally think the jbj sucks by itself. (it really sucks that it's all that I have growing right now until I throw this cheese into flower, so that means two more months of only a strain I'm not a fan of. yay!)


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

jtr (subby): female : one : & a bad looking bitch , evil pure evil , the kinda plant you wanna finger bang

nl#5 x tok (bodhi) : female : one : gorgeous plant, classic affie in appearance w/ slightly thinner leaf, for sure a beastly bitch & cola maker

whitedawg ('netics) : female : three : the white leaning, stardawg leaning, & a good 50/50 ...kinda nuts & amazing vigor.

killian (killa queen x nycd , e$ko) : female : one : stunning fat pig of a slut whore... nycd leaning.

swing kid : riot : rooted fast , & tester drops mid september

blue widow : dianfem : rooted fast , & tester drops mid september

...some new ladies for play  with some firestarter on the way.

yum!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

official , mom tent getting gutted.

spacedawg & blue dream along for the ride.
everything else is fucking dusty.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> jtr (subby): female : one : & a bad looking bitch , evil pure evil , the kinda plant you wanna finger bang
> 
> nl#5 x tok (bodhi) : female : one : gorgeous plant, classic affie in appearance w/ slightly thinner leaf, for sure a beastly bitch & cola maker
> 
> ...


Sounds like you might have a whole new mom tent


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

Gud I gotta couple Blue Widow x Vortex (Bluemoon) going.. but ironically, no Spacedawg, lol. Howd u like the smoke tho? U said u tried it right?

Its my favorite, I'm gonna smoke and shoot some bitches up in Halo on the Xbox kinda weed.



gudkarma said:


> jtr (subby): female : one : & a bad looking bitch , evil pure evil , the kinda plant you wanna finger bang


For Christmas maybe I'll buy you a TGA tshirt. You closeted fanboy you. You know you want an I love Subcool tattoo on your ass.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

All 12 Hippie Headband had tails and went into coco.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

i love those black tga ball caps with the organic chem thing. 

tshirt. lovely. i'll fag it up with my subby tshirt, leopard skin man thong, & cowboy boots headed for the corner store.
where you going? to "hang out" w/ tga wtf you stupid?

then come home and trip & yell & fall into my 60 gallon concrete patio smart pot filled with city dank while listening to king diamond as i sing shity not so brutal falsetto.

spacedawg gets some play time. wanna see how it yields w/ preveg.

yes i smoked a HID dried nug i sniped.
yummy. potent. my brother was over today like "when you cutting this piece".

bitch, box wine has no time & spacedawg still on the vine.
this fool  

soon. tomorrow she goes. i think it'll have that rare good when dry or cured thing going.

not gonna be much maybe a zip... but it was literally forgotten & picked at for clone tests.

my next batch of clone is mos def spacedawg.
2 weeks preveg w/ one top. 

plans they made.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

i lost a hippie headband... the one i have is top heavy like a mofo'.

3 ronnie james dio looking sweet... one is small & doubtful ...but gonna sex em all soon.

1 critical sensistar looking nice. childrens stage. boring.

3 cheddawurst above coco.
4 bluechem above coco.

i see lineup revamped.
only cracking a few things & nothing soon : tahoe og , afgooie x rom , firestarter, & holy princess.

imma have to spread some cut love around.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 4, 2012)

Cant wait for nov.7th u playin reach,odst,or 3? I hope 4 rocks...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> bitch, box wine has no time & spacedawg still on the vine.
> this fool


ha. never heard that one before. thats a good one.



Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Cant wait for nov.7th u playin reach,odst,or 3? I hope 4 rocks...


ODST.. nope. Reach most def. Halo 3 I was addicted too, till Reach, now I cant even touch it. Reach is my absolute favorite video game hands down. I can play that shit for hours Multiplayer Slayer Rumble Pit Style, grab the Plasma Grenades and the DMR.. headshots all day. Love that game. Even campaign is fun. Firefight too. Blowin shit up and alien goo all over the place. Most excellent. and I can swear and scream at the 12yr olds over the headset microphone.. while slaughtering them and the noobs. most definite fun.

I was one of the suckers in line at a giant toy store on the launch day of the original Xbox.. was the only one at the store except some 10 year old snot faced kid and his mom. The store wanted $500 preorders to guarantee one.. I got 3 games, the console and a controller for that I think. Major rip, but Halo 1.. combat evolved was the launch game I got and played the most. Could sit there all day and play that shit. Then Halo 2.. and Halo for PC.. then Xbox 360 came along.. $1000 down covered a few games, 2 controllers, hard drive and 1 year of xbox live.. hahaha suckers that we gamers are. I paid it. and played it. Nothing beats halo reach in HD on a 60" thx plasma with klipsch surround and the subwoofer turned up. the footsteps makin sounds in the rear speakers when people creep up on u. the explosions make the coffee table shake. it is really like the only shit I play these days.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

want most amber i can get.
gonna scope that right now. 

i got this feeling about that bodhi & jtr & one of those whitedawgs... they chunky sluts but not short/squat.
man so glad i did the jtr now rahter than wait till after xmas. 

so sweet if i crack two subby and bang a jtr dick making winner... omg "crackhead closet weed" & every gram for me.

like that "wet" (aka sherman hemsley) scene in fridays (w/ ice cube).

loving my new hempwick too : humbolt hemp wick

thinner than the beeline but burns slow oddly.
nice. came discrete. fair price. free ship. big ol' spool.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

thats cool, i got a couple interesting looking plants from seed this round too.. that really catch my eye. especially pandoras box (jtr x sq).. and i never expected that.

stem rub is very pink lemonade.

btw and im sure its just me but i liked the buzz from the dawg at 60 days more than my buddys longer run. completely different high.. but then again, he smokes alot more than I do. I cant take these hardcore medical strains man. fucks me up too much. if u knew how much i actually smoked ud think it was funny... i can however, smoke apollo all day and just love where it takes me. completely different kinda buzz. spacedawg reminds me of that. hard to explain, just is so uplifting.

idk how u do it gud, but i would top the shit out of the dawg.. big increase in yield. i always do the Fim on her.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

I had no luck with a 5er of Pandora's Box, all males.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

t5 now.

bodhi fucking up my gear purchase.
TE(r) shit better be worth it. 

snowdawg was a necessity. wtf. im only bean human.

i wish bodhi was less $.
be cool if he did a 3 for $150.
be cool if i could bodhi plant sit & snip clones. show up ready to plant sit w/ cloning gear. what bitch?
be cool if bodhi just sent me whatever i want from his vault just on "GP" & ill pay it forward like a good gobshithe numero uno i am.

all i can think about is that classic seed afgooy x rom though.
im sick from it 

cool. cool. topping 2x then. my current blue dream were "over topped". they bad ass no lie... but i lost space near the lamp. one less time and imma have that shit dialed. height-wise. i deal w/ the bushy aspect by trimming back 2 lower nodes from the cloner at minimum.

its hard to say stretch cause you have to think of a my tray like a cube & i thought you told me stretch was 2x (ish).
i need to get max height & fill the tray which is challenging. everything from under the light to tray is about 36".
so a good sized plant fits easy. 12 to 14 cuts per tray. preveg 2 weeks. top 1x or 2x. play safe. 

if i do 1x or 2x will they end up like those snowdawg pics you just showed? im thinking stirctly size/stretch. 

seems good place to start. 

for sure clones will have FAT root system. rumplestilskin beards.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> I had no luck with a 5er of Pandora's Box, all males.


i had 4 males out of a 5pack, and havent even tried to grow it in years till now. this last seed was a gal. so im crossing fingers. gonna take cuts for sure with the hopes of her producing a good yield. the test threads all show a good haul. the potency is gonna be there. i can already tell the smell is there.. and im still in veg and it smells like lemonade. shes a hungry bitch too, so we will see.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 4, 2012)

couch melt.
im seeking full couch melt type strains.
all this soaring ether type shit im not computing.

the rocket demands lift off ...from a melted couch.

plus i got cracked on for taking a plant early.
im sensitive & making adjustments to maintain my illusory position within the weed nerd herd.

indeed.
port, a fine port indeed.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 4, 2012)

gud dude u just gotta try apollo 13.. and then tell me u dont "get" the soaring high. i didn't either.. till i was on the moon. most definitely a strain in a class of its own. i will prove this to you some day. that is a promise i vow to keep. it is amazing.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 4, 2012)

finally grew a pack of Subcool gear, 

Agent Orange, found one badass frosty as fuck, rock hard bud maker, that didn't grow dicks, 

the other 3 females I was NOT impressed, nanner throwin fluff weed.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 5, 2012)

Cali Yo #2 (Tall) day 21



















Cali Yo#4 (short) day 21













Dream Lotus #2 (BD dom?)


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 5, 2012)

OGPK day 42


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 5, 2012)

^^lookin nice 


just wanted to say top dwag dropped on cannacollective guava13,tres, sstar dawg ,chem d haze,tres sister still in stock atm rest sold.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 5, 2012)

just picked up Guava 13

gonna run it alongside the Grapefruit Guava


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> gud dude u just gotta try apollo 13.. and then tell me u dont "get" the soaring high. i didn't either.. till i was on the moon. most definitely a strain in a class of its own. i will prove this to you some day. that is a promise i vow to keep. it is amazing.



Monster what your thought on Vortex


----------



## Maine Brookies (Sep 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> I don't even know why I still watch it. I guess it's alright but could be so much better.


I agree. The whole Mexican mafia storyline totally fucked up the series. I mean, it's not like Nancy's customer's, used to Silas' primo indoor, would even look at the Mexi twice. Maybe if she had hooked up with BC growers and was pushing high grade beasters...

i worked with Mexicans for a decade and a half, and i know how they operate. Nancy never would have came back through the tunnel in the real world. Security risk.


----------



## Maine Brookies (Sep 5, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> ts just kinda sad and going no where with nancy still being a mammoth slut that you hope dies but wont.


If Nancy dies then we won't get any more scenes of her skinny dipping. And that would just be wrong.


----------



## Maine Brookies (Sep 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I want Dexter to hurry and start back up.


Fuck Dexter. Boardwalk Empire season 3 starts a week from Sunday.


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn Gud, I'll be singin' "..give it to me bebay..." all damn day now. sweet vid.

So I decided on the Valley Ghash - 88 G-13/HP x Longbottomleaf(sfv og kush x jacks cleaner2) from Motalrebel




and I'm getting picked up by seekers of genetic wisdom w/ Mos Cutty:

Wallabee Kush (Pre&#8217;98 Bubba Kush x Shiskeberry/Mango Haze)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2012)

Should be some nice smoke very interesting crosses


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 5, 2012)

Maine Brookies said:


> Fuck Dexter.


Lol. Coming from a guy that watches Weeds.


----------



## nattybongo (Sep 5, 2012)

Dexter is way better than weeds but walter white would bitch slap dexter all day.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 5, 2012)

guwall said:


> and I'm getting picked up by seekers of genetic wisdom w/ Mos Cutty:
> 
> Wallabee Kush (Pre98 Bubba Kush x Shiskeberry/Mango Haze)


where u cop?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 5, 2012)

So today I'm gonna soak some beans and run them with very little Veg alongside the current plants that I'm gonna throw into bloom any time now.

Was thinking...

*Alphakronik* Snowdawg 2 (Snowdawg x Snowdawg bx)
*Alphakronik* Bubba Love (pre98bubba x snowdawg bx)
*Supernatural/Immortal Flower* Deep Kush (pre98bubba x deep purple)
*Unknown Breeder* Chem D x Alien Kush (self explanatory lineage)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 5, 2012)

Found a Flo x haze seed!
Love bagseeds when the bud is that strong!


----------



## typoerror (Sep 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> So today I'm gonna soak some beans and run them with very little Veg alongside the current plants that I'm gonna throw into bloom any time now.
> 
> Was thinking...
> 
> ...


was considering purchasing those two alpha strains today.


----------



## DustBomb (Sep 5, 2012)

typoerror said:


> was considering purchasing those two alpha strains today.



I would get Bandana ( 707 headband x Snowdawg)
eisbaer is also another amazing onoe


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like el gato diablo from house of funk is back in action. Found this at tsd...



HOF Genetics said:


> thank you for all the kind words and support. bsb is right on the money...i have decided to split off from HOF and start a new company called Seeduction. sometimes when passionate people have differing visions, they can not coexist within the same entity any longer...so that is the reason for the split in a nutshell. im not sure if HOF will continue to opperate, im not in contact with my former partner...but if interest exists, i may remake the gear under the new label.
> 
> i really hope you guys will be into checking out the new gear...and once again, i really appreciate the interest and support from this forum, its administrators, and certainly from its members.
> 
> ...


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 5, 2012)

typoerror said:


> was considering purchasing those two alpha strains today.


You can't go wrong I don't think. Snowdawg is awesome. Spacedawg too. Anyway to get a lil Dawg in your life, it'll be a good thing. I also agree what the other guy said about Bandana. Eisbaer was pretty good too, But I prefer all the others I've tried over it.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 5, 2012)

my snowdog 2 was a stellar plant, super frosty, sweet and chem/skunky, with a smooth hashy/cherry taste i found a nice keeper from my pack of ten


----------



## typoerror (Sep 5, 2012)

good looking out. spacedawg is on my list for next tga purchase.


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> where u cop?


from mos cutty, testing


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

porn anyone?


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

Chernobyl


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## typoerror (Sep 5, 2012)

so lovely....


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

PKxUzbeki


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 5, 2012)

guwall said:


> Sunshine Daydream


Give us a smoke report man, is this the only pheno you grew?


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

only time my quintuple posting ain't considered spam.


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Give us a smoke report man, is this the only pheno you grew?


 I will not give you a smoke report.



...for another couple weeks =) ... all I can say is: inter-dimensional Deepness


6 phenos of SSDD this is my fav


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 5, 2012)

guwall said:


> I will not give you a smoke report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds lovely, i have a pack of these on standby so im real curious. I understand no smoke report right now, the shit always gets stronger in the jar and sometimes alot stronger. So no need for an inaccurate smoke report. You grew out a whole pack then?


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> sounds lovely, i have a pack of these on standby so im real curious. I understand no smoke report right now, the shit always gets stronger in the jar and sometimes alot stronger. So no need for an inaccurate smoke report. You grew out a whole pack then?


Yep, these were put into flowering 2 weeks early....so I say they are my fav...but who knows. the others are still growing


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 5, 2012)

guwall said:


> Yep, these were put into flowering 2 weeks early....so I say they are my fav...but who knows. the others are still growing


how many females you get?


----------



## guwall (Sep 5, 2012)

6 out of 8


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> ha. never heard that one before. thats a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 5, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Looks like el gato diablo from house of funk is back in action. Found this at tsd...


Nice info! Wonder what the difference in vision was exactly? Somebody in the crew wanted to produce fems and autos or something??

Anyways I've been smoking through all of the different phenos in my last Arctic Fallout grow, and they make for some pretty damn strong weed. Can't really miss with the stuff and was easy as shit to grow (took a lot of nutes and _never_ yellowed on me).


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know about you all but I've been scoping out Alphakronic Genes Seeds and they have some really unique shit can't believe I've been sleeping on these guys. any of you have any experience with their gear?

the "jackpot royale" (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen F2) sounds dope, no pun intended!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 5, 2012)

GsxOg #4 best looker


Elephant stomper


We shale went into tables today.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 5, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I don't know about you all but I've been scoping out Alphakronic Genes Seeds and they have some really unique shit can't believe I've been sleeping on these guys. any of you have any experience with their gear?
> 
> the "jackpot royale" (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Spacequeen F2) sounds dope, no pun intended!



I have a Cut of LVPK and it yeilds pretty nice great purple color and grape kush smells all day and its a rare clone only strain so if you get those beans and you need help identifying the LVPK phenos i would be down!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay... Seed Junkie Trivia Time.. would love information to whoever has it.. on any of the following beans in my stash. 

It always amazes me the shit people just give me. I for one know nothing about, and didnt ask for alot of the shit I have. So if any of you can help me out a little here, I'd appreciate it. I might grow some of this shit if I knew what it was. But everytime I'm tryin to decide what to grow, I look at these packs and I'm all like..







So let's play a game. 
Batman had alot of friends and people would give him shit left and right. He didn't know wtf was going on half the time cuz he would just give away shit too.. so much, that people would wanna give him more.. and this is how it went for a while.. back in the day I was a little more organized. Kinda like this








The game is.. what the fuck is in my stash? Can y'all offer any insight or information on "the following" items.


*Unidentified #1
*I might have misspoke earlier when I said I have chem d x alien kush beans.. 
Chem D x Alien Tech... according to dude I got em from. I am not too well versed in this Alien hype but I did enjoy my Strawberry Alien Kush so much I'm running it again. Anyone know much about this cross.. Aliendog? Idk they were a gift and I didn't pay much attention to them, the dude only said he could spare a couple beans when the trade occurred.. Not on this site. & This was over a year ago. I have since lost contact with this member and do not know the particulars. 

*Unidentified #2
*Mob Boss x Connie Chung.. like what and what? haha. I think I got these from Sour? Idk. Any info anyone?

*Unidentified #3 
*Lambsberry

*Unidentified #4
*Urkleberry.. Urkle x Blueberry Maybe?

*Unidentified #5
*Greyskull Mountain Madness x Rasberry Kush.... like okay who did this one? Anyone know anything??

*Unidentified #6
*Blue Fire... drawing a blank.







Come on seed junkies.. help me out here. lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2012)

Chemd x alien tech is aliendawg for sure.

The rest I'm lost:/


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 5, 2012)

Everyone doing okay since I've been away?  Not sure on those other than the Aliendawg, Drank.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 5, 2012)

@hungryman420: thanks man I appreciate it, there are so many new strains to me that I have been eyeballing I can't decide and with what I got I can't decide what to do next, I'm thinking elephant stomper I've always wanted a strain with grape stomper in it! But I for sure want to try some LVPK!!!!!!!

@monsterdrank: that greyskull mountain madness x rasberry kush sounds crazy as shit maybe give that a try it may be a great one that fell through the cracks! I wish people gave me shit but i guess you have to know the right people. So far only one person has hooked me up.


----------



## smang (Sep 5, 2012)

#3 Lambsbread X Blueberry more than probably.


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 5, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> The game is.. what the fuck is in my stash? Can y'all offer any insight or information on "the following" items.
> 
> 
> *Unidentified #1
> ...


Oooh, a fun game. First of all there are so many chem/alien crosses, you need more specifics on that one.....but it'll be dank. Mob boss is a grindhouse strain....chem d x tang tang(blockhead). The review on kindreviews says its a weaker version of chem with great bag appeal. The cross of that and connie chung was by sour. Greyskull is an icmag member that made that mountain madness cross. Prob lots of info about those two on icmag.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 5, 2012)

Found out Mob Boss x Connie Chung is a cross Sour made last fall he calls Gambino's Girl. 
So Genetics are [ChemD x Tang Tang (sativa leaning blockhead)] x [LA Confidential x G13 Haze]


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 5, 2012)

That post with the batman pic was funny af!!! I'd rep u again if it would let me..
those crosses sound kill! Aliendawg is fire! And thy grey skull mountain madness cross sounds pretty sick too.. I digzz me some grey goose n raspberry


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 5, 2012)

Cracked 3 each of the following...

I popped the *Mountain Madness x Rasberry Kush* in Jiffys.
Also some *Bubba Love*... (pre98 bubba x snowdawg bx)
and last but not least some *TGA Honeymoon Mix* (random gift mix from Subby to celebrate his honeymoon) chose these cuz CMT was talkin about doin his. Last time I popped 5 honeymoon beans I had a Spacedawg, a JTR, and something that was either qleaner or the armpit pheno of Jillybean.. it wasn't pleasant but the other gals were sick. 

Diggin the stuff I read on the Mountain Madness x Rasberry Kush pack. Idk where the fuck I got these. 

The rumor-
"Best I can remember Mountain Madness is Madness x C99 and Sub's first cross? Somebody donated some C99 pollen to Sub a few years back and he hasn't been the same since...lol!
Madness is like some 20 year old clone only that Subrob inherited when the guy that was holding it retired. Honestly it was the pics Sub was throwing up of Madness a few years back that got my attention. REv liked the Madness sample he got a few years back"- Mountain- ICFag

SF Greyskull Mountain Madness x Rasberry Kush 
The 7 Mountain Madness males freely pollinated the Rasberry Kush mother (which is of unknown makeup but seems to be a very nice bubba dominant cross). Untested
SF Greyskull Mountain Madness f2s 
F4 C99 male x Madness clone = Mountain Madness The f2s are the result of an open pollination that resulted in 7 males and a single female. Untested


Does anyone else have these?

The bud on the far right is Mountain Madness x Raspberry Kush


Raspberry Kush is beautiful


thanks peeps for the info.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 5, 2012)

liking Blue Power from Sin City Seeds

anyone know how Sea Of Seeds does their packaging?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 5, 2012)

wayyyyyzzz....look at the bid at BOG for that Force OG...wowweee


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> wayyyyyzzz....look at the bid at BOG for that Force OG...wowweee


Some people have strong desires and even stronger wallets. I'll be happy to watch you grow them. Is skywalker og supposed to be better than all the other og's? Or are people excited about it cuz it's limited?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 6, 2012)

i think just because its harder to get


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sin City Seeds is Off the hook there White line is full of SUPER DANK shit alot of the White used and White Hashplant as well!! Check out there site for all there lines!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 6, 2012)

all their lines look really nice but they need to drop the White Nightmare and Originals lines cuz those look like the most fyah


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 6, 2012)

dammn sin city seeds do look dank that las vegas bubba kush...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 6, 2012)

[video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/1t8u[/video]


----------



## Maine Brookies (Sep 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Lol. Coming from a guy that watches Weeds.


I watch Weeds for the same reason everyone else does - Mary Louise Parker's nude scenes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

Maine Brookies said:


> I watch Weeds for the same reason everyone else does - Mary Louise Parker's nude scenes.


Why wath it then google the image lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> all their lines look really nice but they need to drop the White Nightmare and Originals lines cuz those look like the most fyah


Yeah a lot of thier stuff looks fire


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video]http://FunnyOrDie.com/m/1t8u[/video]


Wow, who the fuck is "jimmy"!?!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 6, 2012)

just wanted to say that theseeddepot got a new site remake^^

and attiude got some dutch passion seeds starryder(auto isis clone x lowryder joint docter),outlaw (super haze x amnesia) and ultimate white widow(self-explanatory)


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 6, 2012)

lol dutch passion








What was the final verdict on the Mendo Montage f2's for anyone that has grown them out?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> lol dutch passion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im running Dutch passion orange bud.
Suposed to be the best skunk around a friend told me....


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Wow, who the fuck is "jimmy"!?!


Mother fucking _Donkey Lips_, that's who!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 6, 2012)

The Blue Chem Eagle has landed!


----------



## Alphakronik (Sep 6, 2012)

Needing a little help over at this thread concerning The Seed Depot. Seems nobody has noticed it yet!?

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/560439-questions-about-seed-depot-breeders.html


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 6, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Im running Dutch passion orange bud.
> Suposed to be the best skunk around a friend told me....


Man Good luck with those every person i known to get those Orange Bud beans from DP hermmy!! There not stable seeds. I know i grew them out twice as well and both times hermmy and it happends early on!! So Good Luck and Keep an eye out!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2012)

Alphakronik said:


> Needing a little help over at this thread concerning The Seed Depot. Seems nobody has noticed it yet!?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/560439-questions-about-seed-depot-breeders.html


People noticed but the question is directed at breeders no?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 6, 2012)

new Connoisseur Genetics strains up at HighLife


----------



## smang (Sep 6, 2012)

Hitting 30K likes!


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 6, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> new Connoisseur Genetics strains up at HighLife



have you ran their gdp s1?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 6, 2012)

nope, only ken's....but saw they got their cut from ken



TheChosen said:


> have you ran their gdp s1?


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> have you ran their gdp s1?


I have and it sucks compared to kens. My buddy only planted one s1 and it would only grow one leaf per set the entire time. Mine was alright, def smelled like shit compared to kens and not nearly as frosty as kens.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 6, 2012)

im so glad now i chose ken's...got 2 keepers...the more sativa the structure the nicer the flavor imo



ChronicClouds said:


> I have and it sucks compared to kens. My buddy only planted one s1 and it would only grow one leaf per set the entire time. Mine was alright, def smelled like shit compared to kens and not nearly as frosty as kens.


----------



## waddup (Sep 6, 2012)

Anybody that ordered from the last gage drop (force og,mendo montage, blanco berry) get their package in yet?


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 6, 2012)

well glad I checked in on it because I was gonna grab it when it became available along with a pack of hey dave to run in a couple of months. still gonna grab the hey dave. just have to decide on something else for now in place of their gdp.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 6, 2012)

highlife also has some GGG flying hammer and L.A. Haze, hells yeah!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 6, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> I would get Bandana ( 707 headband x Snowdawg)
> eisbaer is also another amazing onoe


yesterday I had mentioned that I was eyeballing the eisbaer and just noticed the bandana today like I said I wish I would have paid more attention to aphakronic genes in the past its like they snuck up on me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 6, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> I have and it sucks compared to kens. My buddy only planted one s1 and it would only grow one leaf per set the entire time. Mine was alright, def smelled like shit compared to kens and not nearly as frosty as kens.



I got some CSG GDP from a peep on here and the smoke was rather excellent in my opinion.

They liked it very much also.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 6, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I got some CC GDP from a peep on here and the smoke was rather excellent in my opinion.
> 
> They liked it very much also.


I'm sure their are better phenos than what I got or what my buddy got, but imo CSG GDP is a complete waste of time and a scam. Too bad Ken didn't release before them. 
Is the Royal Flush ever gonna drop or did I miss that boat??
Anybody ever use floramite??


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 6, 2012)

Royal Flush from Sativa Seeds? if so it's in stock



ChronicClouds said:


> I'm sure their are better phenos than what I got or what my buddy got, but imo CSG GDP is a complete waste of time and a scam. Too bad Ken didn't release before them.
> Is the Royal Flush ever gonna drop or did I miss that boat??
> Anybody ever use floramite??


----------



## wheezer (Sep 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> well glad I checked in on it because I was gonna grab it when it became available along with a pack of hey dave to run in a couple of months. still gonna grab the hey dave. just have to decide on something else for now in place of their gdp.


I've ran they're Hey Dave and it was fire..no problems at all.


----------



## waddup (Sep 6, 2012)

I think he meant the gage tude exclusive? Dont think it dropped yet though



Higher Medz said:


> Royal Flush from Sativa Seeds? if so it's in stock


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 6, 2012)

Music to kill my 5th of maker's mark with......


[youtube]req-oDf2ZRc[/youtube]




[youtube]67gUOkOG0aw[/youtube]


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 6, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I've ran they're Hey Dave and it was fire..no problems at all.


yea man what you said about it and the other cg strains has my interest peaked in them.



I decided to snip a few bottom branches that fell over from two of my firestarters. I'm at 7 weeks now so they're gonna come down in the next two weeks so I didn't feel like tying them up. Hung them in a spare closet with the door closed to the room and a filter outside the door thinking it would be cool... I just got back from getting food and my house reeks. It smells like someone spilled a drum of Hawaiian punch over a bag of stanky dank right now, its


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 6, 2012)

I just cloned the shit out of everything. Mad Timewreck, Qush, Pandoaras Box, Strawberry Alien Kush, A13BX, and Blue Moon Cuts. 

Any of you dudes acquire the Kindmind beans? The Blue Moon.. Blue Widow x Vortex looks exquisite in his pics.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 6, 2012)

Chronic clouds. What kinda mite are you fighting? Did the year of the broad mite get you? I don't play with those fuckers. 2.5ml of avid and pyrethian bombs every five days. Go nuclear

Drank. I've got a couple diff strains from Kindmind. I think I have those actaully lol. 

2012 will be remembered as the year of pm and broad mites


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 6, 2012)

Word KAB? Which ones? You ever try em? I like this one Blue moon quite a bit. Took cuts.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 6, 2012)

^nice got a mix bag not much info out there thanks. Looks sick.The back drop is the shit.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 6, 2012)

waddup said:


> I think he meant the gage tude exclusive? Dont think it dropped yet though


indeed gage green


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 6, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Chronic clouds. What kinda mite are you fighting? Did the year of the broad mite get you? I don't play with those fuckers. 2.5ml of avid and pyrethian bombs every five days. Go nuclear
> 
> Drank. I've got a couple diff strains from Kindmind. I think I have those actaully lol.
> 
> 2012 will be remembered as the year of pm and broad mites


No idea which kind, but it's never been this bad. I've had mites about 3 times ever usually neem oil and clean up the infected areas typically does it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn drank. I forget. I think aside from those I have jack hererXvortex. And one or two others as well I think. But I'd have to look. No I've never ran em. Don't really have plans for em either in the future. Glad to hear yours are doing good. 

I did get 11/11 on my clusterfunks.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 6, 2012)

ChronicClouds said:


> No idea which kind, but it's never been this bad. I've had mites about 3 times ever usually neem oil and clean up the infected areas typically does it.


Well if it's broad mites floramite won't do it. Neither will your neem. These fuckers came from Australia and have been pretty rampant. I posted a link to nettics about them here,but that won't help you. What's going on with ur girls?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 6, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> yea man what you said about it and the other cg strains has my interest peaked in them.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to snip a few bottom branches that fell over from two of my firestarters. I'm at 7 weeks now so they're gonna come down in the next two weeks so I didn't feel like tying them up. Hung them in a spare closet with the door closed to the room and a filter outside the door thinking it would be cool... I just got back from getting food and my house reeks. It smells like someone spilled a drum of Hawaiian punch over a bag of stanky dank right now, its



Yep. Firestarter is fiiiiyyyyyaaaaaa.That's why I grabbed 10 packs! I hope hellraizer took some on his hunting trip cause when I smoke that shit I fuck mw3 up!Killin the shit outta them little kids! So I imagine he would be killing the shit outta them furry animals! 
Was that u asking about the mendo f2s? If so hellraizer and bucket ran em. Hellraizer is out battling bears and jackalopes for a week or so tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 6, 2012)

Quad post.
im mdjenks now fuckers! Blz for life!!! I kid....I kid...


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 6, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Word KAB? Which ones? You ever try em? I like this one Blue moon quite a bit. Took cuts.


Whats it like? This is what I got they intrest me.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 6, 2012)

lol KAB. no mites here thank god. never had em..ever.. but everyone around me has. I must be extremely lucky.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 6, 2012)

lol Twisted. a KindMind mix pack.. awesome. I havent put mine in bloom yet. But I bet theres some real gems in that pack. Kindmind has some skill, and his posts and feedback on Breedbay are all good stuff.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 6, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> lol Twisted. a KindMind mix pack.. awesome. I havent put mine in bloom yet. But I bet theres some real gems in that pack. Kindmind has some skill, and his posts and feedback on Breedbay are all good stuff.


Ok cool cant wait ta see how yours go.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 7, 2012)

Seekers stocked at the zon...


Lady 
Lavenberry TSOGW0011$44.62$44.62*Sub-Total:*$44.62 *World Wide Shipping:*$15.00 *Total:*$59.62 


----------



## waddup (Sep 7, 2012)

Higher think it mightve been you asking earlier in the week about the cv drop? It's up now


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 7, 2012)

i know, thanks tho...
YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: International Express
Original Breeders Packs
Do not add guarantee
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Cannaventure Seeds Girl Scout Cookies clone x Arcata TrainWreck BXII
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CANR15
Price: $90.76

Product: Cannaventure Seeds LA Affie clone x Fire OG BX
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CANV15
Price: $90.76

Product: Cannaventure Seeds Lavender cut x Jazz Berry Jam&#8211; (Purple Grape Kool Aid pheno)
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CAN715
Price: $85.98

Product: DJ Short Azure Haze
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DJ F98
Price: $127.38

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 T H Seeds S.A.G.E
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #4 Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #5 DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #5
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Chemdawg
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Trainwreck
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream
Quantity: 1
Product Code: September Promo
Price: $0.00

Product: FREE Cannaventure Seeds Mothers Mix
Quantity: 5
Product Code: FRE015
Price: $0.00


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 7, 2012)

the Royal Flush is up too


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 7, 2012)

Just copped royal flush og and lavender x jazz berry jam purple koolaid pheno from cannaventure seeds holla


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 7, 2012)

Seen riot seeds will release girl scout cookies S1s.

Im realy hoping the DP orange bud is dank.
Jerry Biesler (the bandit of kabul) started selling seeds of her in 72.
Sam skunkman got seeds from Jerry's ex witch is what DP is sellin now.


----------



## Buck123 (Sep 7, 2012)

whats happened to bodhi and TSD his forums inactive? cheers guys!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 7, 2012)

dammn I hate this thread just copped the GSC x trainwreck aswell -.-


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Gahhhhh,

Want seeds!! must hold out.. Bodhi White lotus,Head trip,cheese wizard.... must not buy purple berry.... hold..... hold........ hold.


[video=youtube;tr8bZ25uo1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr8bZ25uo1U[/video]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

2 packs left of that CV GSC cross at the tude.

Just picked up a pack of that and the Bullrider cross myself!

*SCORE!!!!*

Gonna be a good Friday!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 7, 2012)

You gonna cross head trip and cheese wizard to make head cheese?


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 7, 2012)

How do you know how many packs are left?


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

Type in an astronomical number into the amount box. It'll then show you what their current inventory is.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 7, 2012)

Hahaa nice! Thanks jj cool to know


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 7, 2012)

So, excited I got a few more packs from the tude of the DreamLotus... she is fast becoming my new crush in the garden.. the application of trichomes helps too.

first run with her and I can see already I'm going to have N dif coming up with this and one of the phenos of the Cali Yo (hate/love first runs)




Dream lotus #3


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice Sketchy!

Bodhi's touch to such a proven strain makes me have really high hopes for it.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 7, 2012)

?!?!?
[video=youtube;EJvhZ0z552E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJvhZ0z552E&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 7, 2012)

Sketchy is the white lotus available now?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 7, 2012)

naw bodhi said soon tho.... SOooon!!!! lol


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 7, 2012)

Got a 10 pack of Royal Flush and 5 minutes after i place my order they were sold out!!!

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-royal-flush/prod_3665.html

Fuck I feel lucky


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 7, 2012)

Dammn man I will have a hard time deciding on what to pop Alien Reunion,GSC x trainwreck or Goji og?All reg and no space for mothers :S I'm planning to run 3 plants probably sex clone and then mainline.Thought about popping one of each and hope to only hit 1 female lol.And dammn tude making a lot of money with seeds selling within hours!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Got a 10 pack of Royal Flush and 5 minutes after i place my order they were sold out!!!
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-royal-flush/prod_3665.html
> 
> Fuck I feel lucky


Holy Crap! When did those drop??


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 7, 2012)

Today a couple of hours ago


----------



## wheezer (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn it man damn it man......too many strains and seeds and cuts oh my!! I don't know what to do, I have too many things I need to run, and too many things I want to run, and not enough time and space and energy to do it. AAAAAAAAGH! I already have testers of my crosses poppin' like my Romulan x Dank Sinatra, and Rom x C99 and Rom x Space Q. Deep Purple x Sour Deisel, Chedderwurst x Space Q. Mach Fly x C99, and Maple Leaf x Deep Purple. Clones of my keepers, and trying to decide what seeds to pop and test run. Well, looking into the vault, I immediatly see White OG from Karma, Choco Kush from DNA, Hey Dave and Grateful Casey from Conny, Moonwalk, Temple, and Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi, Mt. Hood Huckleberry,Shambhala Kush, Madness, Snowdawg, Snozzberry, Jackpot Royale, Sweet Tooth, C99Bx1, .....and on and on and on........and on.......sheesh I'll never live long enough to grow the beans I got and I wantr more?!?!!? that's a freakin sickness man!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 7, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> So, excited I got a few more packs from the tude of the DreamLotus... she is fast becoming my new crush in the garden.. the application oftrichomes helps too.
> 
> first run with her and I can see already I'm going to have N dif coming up with this and one of the phenos of the Cali Yo (hate/love first runs)
> 
> ...




LOVE those thin leafs!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 7, 2012)

wheezer said:


> Damn it man damn it man......too many strains and seeds and cuts oh my!! I don't know what to do, I have too many things I need to run, and too many things I want to run, and not enough time and space and energy to do it. AAAAAAAAGH! I already have testers of my crosses poppin' like my Romulan x Dank Sinatra, and Rom x C99 and Rom x Space Q. Deep Purple x Sour Deisel, Chedderwurst x Space Q. Mach Fly x C99, and Maple Leaf x Deep Purple. Clones of my keepers, and trying to decide what seeds to pop and test run. Well, looking into the vault, I immediatly see White OG from Karma, Choco Kush from DNA, Hey Dave and Grateful Casey from Conny, Moonwalk, Temple, and Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi, Mt. Hood Huckleberry,Shambhala Kush, Madness, Snowdawg, Snozzberry, Jackpot Royale, Sweet Tooth, C99Bx1, .....and on and on and on........and on.......sheesh I'll never live long enough to grow the beans I got and I wantr more?!?!!? that's a freakin sickness man!!


Simple solution....send them to me!


----------



## Drishti (Sep 7, 2012)

Does dynasty not ship to the us? I've been eyeballing the ssh f4 but it says not international shipping


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 7, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Does dynasty not ship to the us? I've been eyeballing the ssh f4 but it says not international shipping


Ur good. Don't pay attention to what it says.


----------



## guwall (Sep 7, 2012)

God, Bodhi's strains are terrible.
PK(suge)xUzbeki


----------



## guwall (Sep 7, 2012)

Mas Beans por favor
~Thanks Mr.C & JB


----------



## guwall (Sep 7, 2012)

Sunshine Daydream


----------



## steampick (Sep 7, 2012)

Great pics, Gu, especially the trichome shot. Those are damn cloudy. How is the taste on these?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 7, 2012)

guwall said:


> Sunshine Daydream


getting me all excited to pop mine.


----------



## besti (Sep 7, 2012)

Drishti said:


> Does dynasty not ship to the us? I've been eyeballing the ssh f4 but it says not international shipping


Sannie shipps to us and has few dynasty strains in stock, no ssh or mochalope though. I think drizella, caramel cough and caramel candy kush are still in stock


----------



## guwall (Sep 7, 2012)

steampick said:


> Great pics, Gu, especially the trichome shot. Those are damn cloudy. How is the taste on these?


I have only chopped one so far. I'll give a full blown smoke report in a week or so after a nice cure......In due time.


----------



## guwall (Sep 7, 2012)

Heads Up:

Bodhi gear @ the 'Zon

MR. C: "goji og and tranquil elephantizer remix have been sent in so if any of you missed them else where you can grab a pack when they arrive.

Regular seeds 10+ seeds $69 per pack"


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 7, 2012)

guwall said:


> Mas Beans por favor
> ~Thanks Mr.C & JB


Ahhh snaps you got the force OG, I envy you! Not to mention all that jaws gear, good for you man hope you have some good ones which I'm sure you will you always have the bombest pics on this site!

where they from the zon or another bank? Never mind just saw the previous post.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 7, 2012)

@karmasabitch: that was funny, I have calmed down on the BLZ bud and have only grown one so far and it was like the description, very heady like a trip! I do have a five packer waiten though.

this is for you karmab:


like I keep saying thank god I dropped that crappy LED and went back to HID's, the blackjack is blowin up about an inch a day this sunday I'm switching to HPS:


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 7, 2012)

I was just messin mdjenks. I've honestly heard great things about that strain. And I will cop it some day. I really would like to run a few of their strains. 

Your plant is looking healthy. Glad to hear the growth has picked up for you. I wonder if its the light change that did it? cause plants veg great under LED.


Just an FYI the way you have that stuff set up is SUPER dangerous. You have your power strips on the ground surrounded by water lines and what not. All it would take is a little fuck up(i.e. clogged water line) and you could have a serious issue. Get all that electric stuff up in a safe place. Don't wanna see anything shitty happen too u.

And if u are hell bent on running seeds in your set up(again not what it's designed for) I would suggest that you start a few of the same strain or strains with similar growth patterns(SOG recommended)and flower time, and get them to the size they are now and flip em.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 7, 2012)

chopped down my time wreck. it still finished on time, 61 days, even though it had 6 days of darkness. she reeks of lime! oh so sweet costa rican limes! managed to get 25 viable qush(hermie) x timewreck seeds from the larf.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I was just messin mdjenks. I've honestly heard great things about that strain. And I will cop it some day. I really would like to run a few of their strains.
> 
> Your plant is looking healthy. Glad to hear the growth has picked up for you. I wonder if its the light change that did it? cause plants veg great under LED.
> 
> ...


I have the surge protectors above the waterline but I understand what you are saying for sure and I have thought about it but I have little room living in a dense city. I plan on getting a tent soon and using the cab for clones but for now its better than nothing or a ghetto closet grow rm.

I know you were kidding and so was I its all good in the hood and i appreciate your concern. I'm gonna try and get this little puppy to trich out like gu does it I've been giving it plenty of love for sure. It has to be the lights because as soon as I switched it blew up at least from what it was.

I want to try soil in a tent and I want to be able to grow taller ladies like you all do.


@TYPOERROR: man those are some beautiful pics and plants nice job man I love looking at everyones bud porn especially when they look like that!!!!!!! Nice fox tails on those ladies.

smokin on some white fire OG, its really good but I prefer "The White"


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

^^FUCKIN' _*SCREEN SAVER MATERIAL*_ right there! Nicely done typeoerror!!


----------



## D3monic (Sep 7, 2012)

Week ago I found a chopped up seed in my grinder. Ever since I have been checking buds before grinding... today I finally scored a nice viable looking seed from the oz of Hawaiian. Hope to find another.. I love the buzz from this, not a fan of the chemical hydro taste but I imagine it will be amazing grown organic soil.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

Didn't realize Force Og was $213.38?!?!! Damn... Still wouldn't have thought twice if given the opportunity!

Congrats to those who'd scored.


----------



## Drishti (Sep 7, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Ur good. Don't pay attention to what it says.


Thanks homie!



besti said:


> Sannie shipps to us and has few dynasty strains in stock, no ssh or mochalope though? I think drizella, caramel cough and caramel candy ckush are still in stock


SSH F4 aquired. ssh is some of my favorite smoke, and for various reasons didnt want to buy MNS So I'm stoked to grab a worked line


@Gu gawd daaayyyuuuuumn your pk uzi looks fire!!


----------



## waddup (Sep 7, 2012)

I was in the same spot but caved and bought a second pack since nobody else is getting them lol




SketchyGrower said:


> Gahhhhh,
> 
> Want seeds!! must hold out.. Bodhi White lotus,Head trip,cheese wizard.... must not buy purple berry.... hold..... hold........ hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 7, 2012)

Drishti- did you have a bad experience with Mr. Nice seeds?


----------



## Drishti (Sep 7, 2012)

nope, never ran mns


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 7, 2012)

My dirty Sanchez is really starting to smell. I've got one that for is for sure a dirty hippy type of smell. Its pretty gross. Can't wait to see how much worse they get. I can't stop smelling my hands. It's very strange. Never had herb smell like this. It's kinda like how your own b.o. Smells kinda good before it goes nasty. 

Im really liking these dragonsbreath a lot. Smells incredible. 

Anyone see those hippy private stash from conny at cz? I love the description.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 7, 2012)

Two packs of Soma Lavender regs up at the Tude right now.

Just got a pack for myself. Been waiting a long time for these!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 7, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Two packs of Soma Lavender regs up at the Tude right now.
> 
> Just got a pack for myself. Been waiting a long time for these!


Love that strain. Actually I've loved all his gear that I've ran. And I've ran a decent amount of it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 7, 2012)

NightbirdX I'm pretty sure it was you wanting Somas NYC regs they're instock too.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 7, 2012)

Typoerror those Timewrecks look nice, good job dude. How long did you veg those for? I am excited about mine. I still havent flipped to bloom yet. Took clones of everything last night tho. If I find a good one, between that and the Qush, I wanna do a big run of those.

yours looked very Vortex dominant. I would love to find one that leans more towards the bloodwreck. but I bet theyre all great.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 7, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Love that strain. Actually I've loved all his gear that I've ran. And I've ran a decent amount of it.


i love his stuff too, mainly Lavender
but i just ran his Lavender and its nothing like his older stock. out of 7 females i kept 1 mom but still deciding whether or not to keep it
think i might get a better keeper out of the Lavender crosses i have...Melon Gum, Caramelo, Cotton Candy, Green Love Potion, Lady Lavenberry or Lavender x JBJ


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea I've been eyeing that lavender from soma seeds for a bit too, but I got the lavender x jbj so im thinking that will be danker. I wonder if or what the relation is of jbj, purple urkle, black cherry soda, or maybe gdp but doubt it, could someone who has grown distinguish the difference between these. I have plushberry and ace of spades so I can guess as to what black cherry soda is like but I need some help from you guys on these others


----------



## cotchept (Sep 7, 2012)

Vortex(A13 pheno) @ 60 days


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 7, 2012)

I've heard great things about bodhi's lavender x appalachia. I hope he decides to make those again. Sounds like a bomb cross. This particular lavender cut is from Soma stock and is the rare afghani-hawaiian pheno.

HaHa! Check this shit out! I found a description of the cut from the dude that holds it(Big Buddy)

"The lav is by far the best strain i have for pain, and sleep, I've watched people pass out in metal chairs with their head on the jagged metal edge for a pillow and see the j fall out of their mouth, wasnt a heavy smoker, but made for goo humour, lol. The big thing with the lav is the smell and taste, more vibrant and complex than anythign else I've had, and the smell, I'll put her up against any chem or og cut anyday, in fact, as you guys can tell, i do, lol."

"Appreciate it bro, the lavender is the strongest smelling herb I can find, for about 5 years now, this specific cut of course. It comes on in a few stages throughout growth, everything from hashy, to sour/tropical fruit, grapey at times, spicey. No fuel in this one though folks, sorry to disappoint, lol. And when its in the jars, let her sit for a month, open a jar, within seconds, your whole house is filled with the smell, my buddy almost got kicked out of his house when he opened a little jar i gave him to smell it. Fuckin 26 years old still living with his parents, stupid fuckers should have tossed him out anyway, lol."


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys, been on off the forum past few months. Have not ordered any beans in a looong time. I have been really concentrating on rolling my current genetics: Lemon G (clone only) M39 (clone only) A Mango I kept out of 6 females (KC brains), & A Romulan (Next gen). Just took 10 plushberry beans out of cyro, and popped 'em. Figured that means I have to make another seed order. I see Attitude has changed there site a little. Has anything changed with shipping to the states? Still don't have to sign for packaging do you? Just making sure nothing has changed in the past year, as far as shipping methods. Thinking about getting some more of subcool's gear. Vortex and Jillybean possibly...nothing i want at gagegreen seems to have been in, in awhile.


----------



## smang (Sep 7, 2012)

Gotta ask, why would you wan to fuck with M39?
I mean yes around ehre its mostly dirt weed but i've had cuts and even when fully cured the smell and taste just isn't there.
Its meh at most!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 8, 2012)

cotchept said:


> Vortex(A13 pheno) @ 60 days
> View attachment 2325815
> 
> View attachment 2325816



That's wild looking, is that cut always fox-tailed like that? Does the Apollo fox tail? Those fox tails are extreme, it's badass looking though!


----------



## cotchept (Sep 8, 2012)

The Vortex is killing everything else in my tent right now as far as trich production goes and is smells dead on like Apollo 13. From what Sub said it's prone to foxtailing and airy buds when grown in warmer conditions and it's been pretty hot here this summer. It's definitely looking like a keeper so i'm gonna run it again in the fall and see if I can get some tighter nugs.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

A13 certainly foxtails. Great work Cotchept. I gotta run Vortex one of these days. I have A13BX going right now. and a couple of strains crossed with Vortex. I should just say fuck it and buy a pack right now.. hmmm.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z2XeVs4wqdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2XeVs4wqdE[/video]


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 8, 2012)

One of my Vortex I just chopped looks like that. Warm temps here too so it's pretty airy you're right but the buds are huge. Shit was flopping all over. One of the others had even bigger buds but they were more round, less triangle shape. Colas look like a big club. Just kept getting fatter. Got some serious weight on that one. Everything still hanging to dry. 

I'm running them again right now, already 11 days in.

Made a tincture with some Extrema and I feel pretty good.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 8, 2012)

Donga do ball. Is it wrong that these videos make me wanna drink?
[video=youtube;VPfK53HBORY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPfK53HBORY[/video]


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 8, 2012)

okay ladies and jellyspoons

say someone was going to crack open 200 beans.... how long would you wait to pick off any weaklings? or would you let all 200 do the damn thing?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> okay ladies and jellyspoons
> 
> say someone was going to crack open 200 beans.... how long would you wait to pick off any weaklings? or would you let all 200 do the damn thing?


I'd personally wait a couple weeks. If it was small but still vigorous, I'd let it go a bit longer. Some of the best plants I've had, had a rough start and were smaller than the others, but super vigorous. Prime example is my Pineapple Express. It was SO MUCH smaller than the other plants I started. I started 2 packs of BTOG, an OG#18, and a Connie Chung, with the P. Exp. The P. Expresss just did not grow fast... at all. Slower than EVERY other plant I have ever grown. But no matter what I did, the leaves were pointed to the sky and it was green. By the time I transplanted the others into 5 gal buckets, the P.Express was still tiny, but I had the space and I wasn't pressed to get rid of it, so I let it go longer. By the time it was big enough to flower, it had picked up quite a bit and was very vigorous. In flower, it is out performing many other strains that I have and has a top like a nerf football. 

Then again, there are the Seedsman skunk which I did that too and they never took off and were a waste of time and space and I regret ever getting them and running them. Use your judgement and if it looks like a loser, drop it. If it looks like it might have some potential let it go. I never let anything go without really thinking about it.


----------



## nattybongo (Sep 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i love his stuff too, mainly Lavender
> but i just ran his Lavender and its nothing like his older stock. out of 7 females i kept 1 mom but still deciding whether or not to keep it
> think i might get a better keeper out of the Lavender crosses i have...Melon Gum, Caramelo, Cotton Candy, Green Love Potion, Lady Lavenberry or Lavender x JBJ


Hey Higher Medz, do you anything else about Lady Lavenberry? Might pull the trigger and snag a pack. They sound juicy.

Nevermind, found a juicy thread...


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 8, 2012)

Gth #8 vs BTOG vs Goji OG vs royal flush og


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Gth #8 vs BTOG vs Goji OG vs royal flush og


Expect a stretch with the gth. The btog should be 9-10 weeks some finishing at8. Never did royal flush or goji.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> okay ladies and jellyspoons
> 
> say someone was going to crack open 200 beans.... how long would you wait to pick off any weaklings? or would you let all 200 do the damn thing?


If its all the same strain I'll cull from the gate. I wouldn't want no weaklings or slow growth of top but the culling won't stop there. During veg and flower will still be culled if they are not growing to my liking.

If different strains then ill wait until flower to cull


----------



## guwall (Sep 8, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Gth #8 vs BTOG vs Goji OG vs royal flush og


expect tallies with the Goji.... taller the better IMO, unless its the really really short pheno.

Tallest Goji (nepali pheno *thanks HM)


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 8, 2012)

hey gu what size your smallest-tallest goji?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 8, 2012)

@Gu: you kill me with them pics, what kind of camera do you have? Im sure its a digital slr. great pic man, as always!


----------



## guwall (Sep 8, 2012)

within a foot n' half of each other, tallest was 6 ft......35 days veg.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 8, 2012)

So all gojis are pretty big and strechy?Any idea if this can be controlled a bit by training?


----------



## guwall (Sep 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @Gu: you kill me with them pics, what kind of camera do you have? Im sure its a digital slr. great pic man, as always!


Nikon L810 Point and shoot


----------



## wheezer (Sep 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Donga do ball. Is it wrong that these videos make me wanna drink?
> [video=youtube;VPfK53HBORY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPfK53HBORY[/video]


uuuuum yes! it is wrong.....hehe.......bad wrong..


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 8, 2012)

Got a fuma original ceramic cigar pipe this week for 20$.
It looks almost *exactly* like a real cigar, everyone who sees it wants one.
Most don't believe its a pipe at first.

The coolest, most Origional piece I've seen in decades.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Typoerror those Timewrecks look nice, good job dude. How long did you veg those for? I am excited about mine. I still havent flipped to bloom yet. Took clones of everything last night tho. If I find a good one, between that and the Qush, I wanna do a big run of those.
> 
> yours looked very Vortex dominant. I would love to find one that leans more towards the bloodwreck. but I bet theyre all great.


i usually veg for how ever long my flower tent has plants in it. this round they vegged for 64 days. that was just one plant, my other tw turned male. i would say vortex dom. i was looking at hovering's vortex journal and thought my tw looked just like the "fire" pheno. i haven't grown vortex yet so i wasn't sure, but it appears to be.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 8, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Got a fuma original ceramic cigar pipe this week for 20$.
> It looks almost *exactly* like a real cigar, everyone who sees it wants one.
> Most don't believe its a pipe at first.
> 
> ...




Thats fucking awesome......

Gotta get me one of those,Even though i dont smoke much anymore.

Weed in florida sucks,Unless ya know some punk rich kids.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 8, 2012)

Yea that's the best looking one hitter I have seen, nice pick up.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

yip, loving the Nepali dom phenos...they are some dense slow burning nuggies
amazing flavor too...and the Snow Lotus dom ones are soo potent

kept 3 moms which are all worthy!!!



guwall said:


> expect tallies with the Goji.... taller the better IMO, unless its the really really short pheno.
> 
> Tallest Goji (nepali pheno *thanks HM)


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone know what kinda flavor ecsd v3 is supposed to have?

my sour amnesia's are really nice but none have that sour smell or flavor. even the most escd one tastes like sweet diesel, no sour


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 8, 2012)

E$cobar is now at TSD.
Hope he's goes out on his own an makes more fems!


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 8, 2012)

On the BTOG, I'd say 9-10. I cut one at 60 days and it honesty could have gone a little longer. The ones I cut at 70 days that are drying now looked spot on. 

I've sampled the Louis doms. The smoke is really nice. Skunky funky kush flavor. The high is pretty intense. I have to make sure I'm well fed before I smoke or am going to be able to eat after because it makes me light headed lol. I can't wait to sample some of the Tahoe Doms. They took on a nice pineapple smell that is intoxicating.

That miserable ugly OG #18, looked like crap, it grew like crap and was a pain in the ass the whole time. It stretched like a mother and I spent a lot of time breaking tops and trying to keep it out of the lights. But it was definitely some pretty nice smoke. It yielded pretty well, had a nice chemy OG smell and the high was SUPER stony. I don't know that I'd grow it again, but I definitely might give Kosher Kush a try.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

hey NightbirdX...did you grow out the Tahoe also, or just the Buddha Tahoe?
i have a pack of each. wondering which to try first


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 8, 2012)

Higher I smoked the ECSD v3 years ago in Cali. It was from a dispensary so it was ok but not like real uber dank. It was ok. I remember being let down just because it wasn't as good as the real deal that I grew at the time. Oh how I miss her.... the v3 was sour but not crazy sour. It was pretty potent tho. I got high as shit and drunk with this wild goose. It was one of funniest days of my life. 

My super sour skunk has a good level of sourness to it. Like I've said it was exactly what I expected it would be. Sour and skunky. Not as sour as sour d. But it's a hybrid.


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yip, loving the Nepali dom phenos...they are some dense slow burning nuggies
> amazing flavor too...and the Snow Lotus dom ones are soo potent
> 
> kept 3 moms which are all worthy!!!


How do you rate the Nepali doms against your top 3 smokes right now?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> How do you rate the Nepali doms against your top 3 smokes right now?


they're really nice and heady with a sweet berry flavor
but i wont put it in my top 3 smokes...probably top 10
hard to say cuz i'm still deciding but my top 3 smokes i currently have are:
Cali Yo
Jackpot Royale
Holy Grail

have soo much other fav's too...


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Higher I smoked the ECSD v3 years ago in Cali. It was from a dispensary so it was ok but not like real uber dank. It was ok. I remember being let down just because it wasn't as good as the real deal that I grew at the time. Oh how I miss her.... the v3 was sour but not crazy sour. It was pretty potent tho. I got high as shit and drunk with this wild goose. It was one of funniest days of my life.
> 
> My super sour skunk has a good level of sourness to it. Like I've said it was exactly what I expected it would be. Sour and skunky. Not as sour as sour d. But it's a hybrid.


thanks for that insight

was really hoping for some sour in my stash, but the Amnesia is a great smoke
guess i'll pop my CC Sour D


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 8, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> hey NightbirdX...did you grow out the Tahoe also, or just the Buddha Tahoe?
> i have a pack of each. wondering which to try first


Just the Buddha Tahoe. I'd vouch for the BTOG though. You will find a myriad of nice plants in there. I'm gonna keep them all around for awhile. Each are special in their own way.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

thats great Higher. thought ud like that Cali Yo. I still have 5 beans left.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Higher I smoked the ECSD v3 years ago in Cali. It was from a dispensary so it was ok but not like real uber dank. It was ok. I remember being let down just because it wasn't as good as the real deal that I grew at the time. Oh how I miss her.... the v3 was sour but not crazy sour. It was pretty potent tho. I got high as shit and drunk with this wild goose. It was one of funniest days of my life.
> 
> My super sour skunk has a good level of sourness to it. Like I've said it was exactly what I expected it would be. Sour and skunky. Not as sour as sour d. But it's a hybrid.


I miss her too... lol a lot of the sours I've tried have other under/overtones.. It's bad ass but not that pure sour kick the old cut would give ya.. Was contemplating jumping on that cv double sour kush bx 2 cuz of the description but that's gone now.. Fuck it more for bodhi lol
I'd pimp slap the secret service while bangin Michelle in front of Obama for that cut back..


----------



## guwall (Sep 8, 2012)

Breeder	----------	Strain
303	-----------	Biodiesel
Alphakronik	-----------	Jackpot Royal
Bodhi	-----------	Yo mamma
Bodhi	-----------	Black Afghan x 88 G13 Hash Plant
Bodhi	-----------	Tigers Milk
Bodhi	-----------	Instant Karma
Bodhi	-----------	Sunshine Daydream
Bodhi	-----------	Sunshine 3
Bodhi	-----------	Goji OG
Bodhi	-----------	Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hash Plant
Bodhi	-----------	Dream Lotus
Bodhi	-----------	Tranquil Elephantizer (Remix)
Budsnatcher	-----------	Bubba glitch X black rose X Romulan
Budsnatcher	-----------	IBG X Cannazon Strains
Budsnatcher	-----------	White Fire x black rose X Romulan
Cannaventure	-----------	Blue Magoo x Jazzberry jam
Delicious	-----------	Critical Sense Star
Dynasty	-----------	Carmel Candy Kush
Dynasty	-----------	MochalopeV2
Dynasty	-----------	Blue Heron
Exotic	-----------	Planet Plush
Exotic	-----------	SuperNatural
GGG	-----------	Grape Stomper Bx2
GGG	-----------	Grape Stomper x Grape Stomper BX Foulballs.
GGG	-----------	Grape Stomper Hybrid x Joseph OG
GGG	-----------	Force OG
Greenhouse	-----------	Super Lemon Haze
Immortal	-----------	SR 71 purple Kush x Kings Kross
Immortal	-----------	Headband BX
Jaws	-----------	Chemberry F3
Jaws	-----------	Great white shark x Aloha white widow
Jaws	-----------	Derailed
John Sinclair	-----------	Skunk
KEN	-----------	Bay 11
KEN	-----------	Grand Daddy Purp
Maddfarmer	-----------	Strawberry Frost
Magilla	-----------	Chemo X Sour Bubble
Magilla	-----------	SLH x Sour Bubble
Motarebel	-----------	Valley Ghash
Picese	-----------	Motorbreath
Reserva P	-----------	Kosher Kush
Rolondo	-----------	MK-OGK x Nepal Indica
Ruffy	-----------	Purple Berry BX x Sour Double Kush
Ruffy	-----------	Sour Double Kush F2
Scarecrow	-----------	Pandaran
Seekers of genetic wisdom	-----------	Ms Moon Dancer
Seekers of genetic wisdom	-----------	PM Dawn
Seekers of genetic wisdom	-----------	Wallabee Kush
SMS	-----------	Green Crack S1
Sour	-----------	Panama red x NL#5 x banana OG
TCVG	-----------	Fuck up freebies
TCVG	-----------	Midnight Rendezvous
TGA	-----------	Flav
TGA	-----------	Chernobyl
TGA	-----------	Dairy Queen
TGA	-----------	Ace of Spades
Umbra	-----------	Hazeolope x Stink Bomb
Umbra	-----------	Cheech Wizard x Grand daddy Haze
Zzzz	-----------	Great Ape x sweet delicious
Zzzz	-----------	ZZZ MIX BAG


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

TGA PLUSHBERRY
TGA JACKS CLEANER II
TGA PANDORAS BOX
TGA SPACE QUEEN
TGA APOLLO13BX
TGA JTR
TGA SpaceDawg
TGA QRAZY TRAIN
TGA HONEYMOON MIX
TGA QUSH -
TGA TIMEWRECK -
TGA CHERNOBYL -


BODHISEEDS APOLLO 11
BODISEEDS A13 gorilla arm x A11
BODISEEDS CALI YO
BODHISEEDS FANTASY ISLAND
BODHISEEDS - LEMON LARRY X SNOWLOTUS 

Gage Green- Bright Moments



G.O.D. CHEM D x Alien Tech

GOOEYBREEDER PURE GOOEY
GOOEYBREEDER 13TH OUBLIETTE


MOSCA C99BX

TheNewGuy Black and Blue - Black Cherry x Blueberry


SONIC's Agent Orange x Shimla
Sonic Pursang 6 x Pursang 9

DANKHOUSE SEEDS - Strawberry Alien Kush (Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough x Alien Kush)

SURE FIRE - Firestarter - White Fire x Casey Jones

CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE LAMBSBERRY
CANADIAN CANNABIS COLLECTIVE BLUE BOMBER

ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Cannabis [Chemdawg D x Spacedawg]
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Jackpot Royale [LasVegas PurpleKush x SpaceQueen]
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Cheddarwurst (Exodus Cheese x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Snowdawg BX (Snowawg x SpaceDawg)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Alphadawg (Chemdawg D x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- OmegaDawg (Chemdawg D x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Snowdawg 2 (Snowdawg Clone x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Belka 707 (707 Headband x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Bandana (707 Headband x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Eisbear (The White x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Sin City Kush (Las Vegas Purple Kush x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Laika (Snowdog x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Taleggio (Exodus Cheese x Spacequeen F2)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- Bubba Love (Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Snowdawg BX)
ALPHAKRONIK GENES- White Diamonds (The White x Spacequeen F2)

Eskobar- Chocolate Rain
Eskobar- Blue Chem

CALI CONNECT- CALIFORNIA DREAMING (SSHXOG KUSH)
CALI CONNECTION - TAHOE OG KUSH

CHAMORRO SEEDS LATTE STONE (BLACKBERRY WIDOW X CHEM SODA)

DNA- Chocolope

DYNASTY- SPIDERBITE V2
DYNASTY- STARSHIP BX
DYNASTY- DRIZELLA
DYNASTY - DESTAR BX1
DYNASTY- MOCHALOPE
DNASTY- CARAMEL CANDY KUSH

KINDMIND - BLUE WIDOW X VORTEX
KINDMIND- MISTYBUBBLE X VORTEX

JAWS - Banana Kush F8
JAWS - Banana OG x Killer Queen
JAWS - Sour Banana Kush
JAWS - Chocolate Banana Kush (Chocolope x Banana Kush)

LORAN- Sputnik 2.0 -
LORAN- HONU
LORAN- BLUE FIRE

PISCES GENETICS - VICS HIGH

TCVG - PANDORAS BOX X GORILLA GRAPE

TOPDAWG - TRES STARDAWG 

EUGENICS- DEAD CHEMDOG (Chemdog IBL x Deadhead OG)
EUGENICS- MEDICAL MIRACLE (Cannatonic x Romulan)

VARIOUS
QLEANER X JTR
AGENT ORANGE X JTR
ORANGE VELVET BX
Strawberry Fields
CHEM D X ALIEN KUSH
SPACE QUEEN X QLEANER
DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
QLEANER X DEEP KUSH (PRE98 BUBBA KUSH X DEEP PURPLE)
REZDOGS SD IBL BX
(JC II X SWEET TOOTH 1.1) X ECSD
WHIE WIDOW X ECSD
QUERKLE X LUI
(SR71 PURPLE KUSH X APPALACHIA) X STRAWBERRY CREME
ECSD X CRYSTAL TRIDENT
BLACK THAI X SOUR DIESEL IBL
Sputnik 2.0 x Black Russian 
ECSD x C99
Daywrecker (original headband) x C99
C99 x Strawberry Diesel
Urkleberry (urkle x bluemoonshine) fems
PurpleWreck x Blue Moonshine
JTR x The White
Mob Boss X Connie Chung

WORLD OF SEEDS - AFGHAN KUSH RYDER
CH9 - SUPERHAZE (FEMALE)
BARNEYS FARM - CRITICAL KUSH
BARNEYS FARM - PINEAPPLE CHUNK


----------



## cotchept (Sep 8, 2012)

Took down a Blue Mistic(Royal Queen seeds) freebie today @ 61 days. It's decently frosty and yielded pretty well.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 8, 2012)

Son of a bitch. I was watching football and then went for a long bike ride after. Completely spaced that the top dawg drop was today and missed out!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 8, 2012)

The Megagarden in my DR60 veg tent is now powered by a Sedra G350 needle wheel water pump w/ forced air induction. *HUGE* step up from that shitty little stock one. NGW 3/4'' ebb & flow fittings were used.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

black cherry male is going outside in hopes of getting some pollen. he's in Veg but he's making resin. has the smell and color. maybe i might just f2 these bitches. gotta find the damn cherry female keeper again.

not that anyone is gonna want those..

old tga dannyboy black cherry pheno x dj short blueberry

no one at all.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 8, 2012)

better not sleep this time, so much interest for top dawg it crashed the servers!



> Hello TSD,
> 
> I regret to inform everyone that we are forced to delay this drop. It looks like our servers have crashed due to too much load.
> 
> ...


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Completely spaced that the top dawg drop was today and missed out!


Didn't realize that either! Dammit!!


----------



## Buck123 (Sep 8, 2012)

typoerror said:


> i don't think they dropped yet. a couple hours ago the strains weren't even listed.


Server upgrade due to the amount of people watchin and waiting for Top dawg will be fixed by the start of the week im told from HIPPIE420! So keep it in ya pants fellas lol alls not over!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

just found out I'm gettin hooked the fuck up with some Pisces Samsquatch and Pisces Funkberry.. Fucking SWEET!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks typoerror. That info made my night.

I was about to have to send my girl over to dranks for a night in trade for his tres star dawgs.


----------



## Buck123 (Sep 8, 2012)

my dudes im still a bit confused on the whole Chem91 saga can someone explain the cuts that could be had outta the 91? ive heard skunk VA and sour d are some to be had any others? trying to get my facts straight!! cheers boys..


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Thanks typoerror. That info made my night.
> 
> I was about to have to send my girl over to dranks for a night in trade for his tres star dawgs.


Oh come on KAB.. I'd only need 10 minutes. I wouldn't want her here the whole night.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 8, 2012)

bodhi black triangle.. and some trainwreck x starfighter... yeahhh boy!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;KP51iQh1YWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP51iQh1YWo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUAUadKzC5K OdXSdW358TVQA[/video]


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 8, 2012)

Has anybody grown out hortilabs sour power?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 8, 2012)

Nope. But I'd be right there with ya given Michelle a tour of the Eiffel tower to get my sour d back too.


----------



## Smoking Loon (Sep 8, 2012)

smang said:


> Gotta ask, why would you wan to fuck with M39?
> I mean yes around ehre its mostly dirt weed but i've had cuts and even when fully cured the smell and taste just isn't there.
> Its meh at most!


Man my M39 Taste like friggin berries, and bout puts you to sleep. Probably my best strain. Either I have something different, or were smoking two different M39 phenos


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> thats great Higher. thought ud like that Cali Yo. I still have 5 beans left.


yea love it...but to me it has to be a 50/50 mix of the genteics...dont like the ones leaning to either side so much...but together they're perfect
custies lovin it too!!!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 8, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Has anybody grown out hortilabs sour power?


soon......


----------



## smang (Sep 8, 2012)

Smoking Loon said:


> Man my M39 Taste like friggin berries, and bout puts you to sleep. Probably my best strain. Either I have something different, or were smoking two different M39 phenos


I guess we are then because what i've smoked that I personally didn' grow tasted like hay, yeah thats most likely because of a quick dry but i've been given a clone to grow out and I just wasn't feeling it. Again had that hay taste to it even after drying it properly and curing it.
Dunno.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 9, 2012)

Cc purple chem day 40


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Son of a bitch. I was watching football and then went for a long bike ride after. Completely spaced that the top dawg drop was today and missed out!


It my kids birthday party I realize its 7:10 I run out of the room and lock myself in the bathroom. I'm in there like the kid from Christmas story. You know when he is trying to crack the secret code. I spend the next better half of the next hour trying to grab something and I couldn't connect to the server.When I finally do they gone...Im like what! So back to the party needless to say it didn't look good. Some would say in certine circles I got a problem and denial is the first step to recovery. But I say fuckem.


----------



## guwall (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> just found out I'm gettin hooked the fuck up with some Pisces Samsquatch and Pisces Funkberry.. Fucking SWEET!!!!


NiiiiCe! Testing or just free? 



typoerror said:


> better not sleep this time, so much interest for top dawg it crashed the servers!


Great, I get a second chance!


MonsterDrank said:


> Oh come on KAB.. I'd only need 10 minutes. I wouldn't want her here the whole night.


too far....


MonsterDrank said:


> bodhi black triangle.. and some trainwreck x starfighter... yeahhh boy!


Where dude? help a nig out


----------



## guwall (Sep 9, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> .... Some would say in certine circles I got a problem and denial is the first step to recovery. But I say fuckem.


Fuckin' Real Man


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 9, 2012)

Sowed seven OGR WiFi this morning... because I need absolute some fire back in my stash eventually! 



Table floods 3/4 of the way up the net pots in just 30 seconds and drains in about the same amount of time. _Super_ quick and HIGHLY oxygenated flash floods happening here, every 45 minutes only while the lights are on. 

Putting the Sedra pump in there is like shoehorning a Hemi into Dart.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Oh come on KAB.. I'd only need 10 minutes. I wouldn't want her here the whole night.


 I'm not sure if you know it or not but my girl has a pretty fat ass. I'm pretty sure you could figure out some way to stay entertained a tad longer then that.....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 9, 2012)

BLHAahha! ^^^

purple chem looking very very nice! thanks for posting mudbone!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 9, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nope. But I'd be right there with ya given Michelle a tour of the Eiffel tower to get my sour d back too.



Hahahahaha! I'll tell u what she'll get madd play for that cut


Higher Medz said:


> soon......



Fosho let me know I'm thinking bout jumpin on a pack.. Their SSS is looking promising bout to flip em real soon



karmas a bitch said:


> I'm not sure if you know it or not but my girl has a pretty fat ass. I'm pretty sure you could figure out some way to stay entertained a tad longer then that.....


Lmfaooooooooooooo!!!

Speaking of entertainment... "ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL!" (hope hank williams doesnt sue me now)
Got my nfl Sunday ticket ready... Yeeeeeaahhhhhh buuuuuddddyyyyyy!
Bunch of raw ass games today! Anybody in here throws down on football? 
Im feelin a few nice parlays today


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Grape Stomper OG (OG dom.)






Grape Stomper OG (GS Dom.)






LD50 #9 (Aliendawg x Ripped Bubba)






LD50 #7 (RipBub Dom.)






Romulan (wheezer's cut)






-Bud


----------



## hovering (Sep 9, 2012)

What's the word on *MTG Seeds* out of Cali?

I just picked up their B-4, Space Monster, Cherry OG and Grape-Fruit at a local event.

Anyone?


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 9, 2012)

-Bud


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Cc purple chem day 40


looks dank, do you have a full grow journal have been searching for some of purple chem without success :/


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 9, 2012)

some beautiful budshots posted in here today. budologist your timewrecks have me excited. mine have been veggin bout 6 weeks now. flippin em soon. 

i hope they are simalar to chernobyl but with more weight. i really want to have a nice keeper that I can run on the regular.i know I have a nice male with the freakish vortex mutations that has more trichs on the fan leaves than most of the girls so far. but more desired is a nice trainwreck leaning gal that finishes fast. we shall see.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 9, 2012)

what is a good connoisseur strain to get? I found a site that have a lot in stock.


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> some beautiful budshots posted in here today. budologist your timewrecks have me excited. mine have been veggin bout 6 weeks now. flippin em soon.
> 
> i hope they are simalar to chernobyl but with more weight. i really want to have a nice keeper that I can run on the regular.i know I have a nice male with the freakish vortex mutations that has more trichs on the fan leaves than most of the girls so far. but more desired is a nice trainwreck leaning gal that finishes fast. we shall see.


That Timewreck pheno shown has wreaked of Trainwreck ever since she starting shooting confused calyxes back in February, put her out a bit too early and she started getting calyxes all over covered in resin that stunk like Wreck.

The other pheno has only been flowering for 2 weaks, already culled the clone for that because it looks like a November finisher and did not have any Wreck smell to it whatsoever. She was A LOT more lanky as well.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;KP51iQh1YWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP51iQh1YWo&amp;feature=share&amp;list=UUAUadKzC5K OdXSdW358TVQA[/video]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 9, 2012)

Just got back from one of the LHS's around here. Picked up a 400w Lumatek PAR bulb. Will be powered by my Micromole 600w dimmable ballast dimmed all the way down to 300w...

Gearing up for the next grow!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

been smoking spacedawg like a fiend.

my brother is gushing over its potency & taste.

had close to 1.5 zips ...& we went at it for days on days , bowl on bowl, one hitter on one hitter ...smoking that shit to the head 24/7.

SD is one of those danks that gets you totally "weed drunk".

with hash... one bowl is all any human can inhale.

very very good herbals.

loving it.
hope she does well on her table run.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 9, 2012)

gud glad u liked her. hopefully i can get her back. shes a good one. i smoked some last night too, but my buddys cut.. mine was better... his was too stoney. 

Kinda excited about Pisces Samsquatch. ChemD/Snowdawg x blubonic...luv me some Snowdawg crosses. The bubbalove I got germinating, should be cool too.


----------



## juts (Sep 9, 2012)

anyone recommend some very very nice strains but not overly priced? indica me likey or 50-50 sat/ind. ima put it in my wishlist on the tude.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 9, 2012)

@juts: cannaventure seeds (star berry indica)


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

not over priced seeds : http://www.sanniesshop.com/breeders-choice/


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

gone a few days.... & gonna go back & see how interesting you guys are 

home security = 110% upgraded

8 cams w/ most modern chipsets , super fat featured 8 channel dvr, custom wiring fished in wall & ran over the roof, bomb 21" samsung monitor, turned my bedroom closet into a "know all" station (can watch tv too & flip back & forth to outside views) , installed digital microphones front & back of the house, and got 2tb hardrive which records nearly 9 months straight.

watch on the phone, web, your ipad, laptop... with wifi, internet, 3/4g service ...all password protected & encrypted.

can play back on my phone or laptop or monitor with audio too.

can even take snap shots at my front door.

shit is totally fucking rad.

& id say i installed a fence... but its really an impossible to scale wood wall 8' 6" high... jump over that and i can watch your ankles explode on my phone.

got these fucks on my block walking by my crib staring at the ground.

HUGE lol !

imma make a youtube channel too... with careful editing.

"city living w/ white trash channel"
needs a little refining on the title but we working on it


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

yes.

i like spacedawg.
there's like 3g left 
i could sell an elbow of that fine herbs in the time it takes text to go from one phone to another. swear.

gone in 5 seconds.
finally found a legit-ski client.

now we need to get SD cut, rooted, 2 wk preveg , & see what the deal be.

moms nearly ready.
wanted to run blue dream.
but gonna see tonight how full the SD mom is... been outta the lab like 2.5 or 3 days.

5 minutes in the evening just to hand water my seedlings & mothers.

why i love hydro so much.
can leave for a few.

been hanging out at the other other new improved site too.
e$ko & i made up on our "im not testing for no fucking body" differences... so we're back to faging it up.

straight production forever!

test my seed stash in shot glasses  wtf these beans for?

growing!

my TSD order still not showing ... gotta track that in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.

& recently, i caught some vids online (youtube) of FUCKFACES posting how seeds came via carrier pigeons.

i mean wtf? vids?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 9, 2012)

hovering said:


> What's the word on *MTG Seeds* out of Cali?
> 
> I just picked up their B-4, Space Monster, Cherry OG and Grape-Fruit at a local event.
> 
> Anyone?


i saw Jaw's Gear had a pack of the Cherry OG to run
just not sure the info on them


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 9, 2012)

Jealous of you guys grabbing that Bodhi gear (Gogi and TE to be specific)..............maybe I can cut a trade with one of you beaners. Was looking @ the zon and noticed they are going to drop there as well but still not able to afford beans......also noticed the Labrador and OG Jones has the exact same picture http://cannazon.com/ .....shame shame


----------



## blissfest (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> gud glad u liked her. hopefully i can get her back. shes a good one. i smoked some last night too, but my buddys cut.. mine was better... his was too stoney.
> 
> Kinda excited about Pisces Samsquatch. ChemD/Snowdawg x blubonic...luv me some Snowdawg crosses. The bubbalove I got germinating, should be cool too.


Im runnin Pisces Candy Queen right now, the Samsquatch looks good, also the Vic's High might be worth a run.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 9, 2012)

Fuck its hard to find a legit grower that does not try to pass bunk or their fuck-ups off on ya.

Back too the bottle and fucking legal meds(fucking shady ass growers)


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> looks dank, do you have a full grow journal have been searching for some of purple chem without success :/


Nope just took some pics but this strain is definitely a keeper, smells like fruity pebbles and hash/coffee/leather from the bubba kush. I have two pheno's the more bubba dominate one is better and also stretchy than a mofo. This is the bubba Dom one I posted its 40 days in 12/12 can't wait another month it'll be in my bong hahaa


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 9, 2012)

dafuq a bubba dom thats strechy?Also you have no herm problems I assume?Any info on your setup?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> Jealous of you guys grabbing that Bodhi gear (Gogi and TE to be specific)


got some gogi og beanz for you.. on the house.

i'd love to trade tham all for one pack of bodhi NL #5.

no matter, i got 6 for you.

holla.

*

got a nice pork chop i was calling "sunshine state sour d" ...only cause my peeps didnt know the exact 100% pin point origin of this cut.

studying this sweet heart while eating a sandwhich, she sits next to me with her own place setting, looks very very chemdawg diesel to be honest.

will put a pic up in a few.
after this huge glass of AZ green tea & a FAT bowl of spacedawg.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 9, 2012)

Say that 10 times fast..Goji OG


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 9, 2012)

blissfest said:


> Im runnin Pisces Candy Queen right now, the Samsquatch looks good, also the Vic's High might be worth a run.


You read my mind. Those are the three that I would run fo sho. 

I have a couple VICS High beans left, only started with 5 and have had a couple males. But I didn't pay for them so.. not a big deal. Getting the samsquanch beans from a bro on the breeders site. It's only costing me some Loran beans I got for free. So definitely cool shit.



Mindmelted said:


> Fuck its hard to find a legit grower that does not try to pass bunk or their fuck-ups off on ya.
> Back too the bottle and fucking legal meds(fucking shady ass growers)


Yea I hear ya. I only deal with peeps that I feel that I can absolutely trust. Like a woman there's Lotsa cats out there that would stab ya in the back for a chance to get into your gene pool. Use ya up.. take yo shit... and peace out like a whore. I hear of a couple peeps in this thread that are usually chillin in the shade. But that's where ever you go. But there are some good folk out there. If it wasn't for generosity and good intentions I wouldn't have half the beans I do have in my collection. But when someone straight fucks you for some seeds or even bud... and has no problem riskin their reputation for something so fucking petty.. it says alot about that person... they can go straight to hell and fuck the fuck off. The Karma police are always on patrol. They usually get what's coming to them.

I support TGA, Bodhi, and Jay Roller (alphakronik) more than any of the other big seed co or breeders because of how well they have taken care of me. Even when Subcool barely knew me when I was first gettin into this I still had the opportunity to get some bomb shit (totally free) like the Spacedawg pre-release and Void II. It didn't stop there either.. Apollo13, Chernobyl, Qrazy Train, his Honeymoon mix, Plushberry... and recently he gave me Qush.. All cuz I grow the shit, share my experiences, chat it up with him once in a while. Bodhis hooked me up real good.. and Jay.. well he gave me more packs than I could grow in years.. all cuz I did a test thread for him one time and show an active interest in his lines. He's a cool dude. It's breeders like these that I would rather support and grow their stuff than just picking up or buying something new and flashy.. usually. lol. 

The community out there too have been more than generous and always willing to help out.. Talented Semi Pro breeders like Loran, Kindmind, TheNewGuy, Janja aka Supernatural, PollenJock, Professor P.. always been mad nice to me, hooked me up. These guys have mostly all but refused my cash every time offered when I was receiving something on their end. The canna community has it's good and bad. Mostly good if you're on the right sites and contribute. This site however.. it is against it's site rules to engage in trading/gifting so you won't see stuff like that going on.. but some really cool people here in the Seed Collector Thread. Only thread I check on and contribute to regularly.

Sometimes we have our differences, and often we share different opinions. But together as a whole this is the coolest canna group out there. 

I swear I'm not wicked fucking high right now. Sorry for the Rant. I feel like a Space Princess Hash Ball Space Cadet.


----------



## hovering (Sep 9, 2012)

^^---- Fuck Yeah MonsterDrank.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a few new shots of the Area 51 Garden! Again Thank you Alien!!!

The Garden befor lights on Day 31!! The Tall one in the back is My Tahoe Alien P2 Tahoe Dom!






My Alien Dominant Tahoe Alien P1 day 31






Tahoe Alien P1 Alien Dominate [Macro shot] Smells of Cherry Lemon Chem Funk My favorite at the moment! Day 30






Tahoe Alien P2 [Macro shots] Smells of Lemon Pine Fruit OG Chem Funk Day 29











Alien Grenades P4 Sativa Dominate Smells of Grapes Cherry OG!!! Frosty as Shit Toboot! Day 26





I will have more Pheno pic's up later of the Alien Hallucinations and the Lemon AlienDawgs I have a Pure Cherry Lemon Pheno from the LAD;s!! Every one of my Patients tells me i am a master OG/Kush Grower and these proved it to themas well they all wants my Keeper Phenos But I think not!Lol All the strains that did turn out are all FROST MONSTERS!! But Again Thank You Alien Genetics!!! You Rock​


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i'd love to trade tham all for one pack of Bhodi NL5


I have a friend who has nevs old NL5xNL5 from 1990.
Nevile never even sold this strains seeds publicly (Cause he went to jail)
I dream of getting a few old seed of it to do a preservation run.
I need to check into it....


----------



## wheezer (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> You read my mind. Those are the three that I would run fo sho.
> 
> I have a couple VICS High beans left, only started with 5 and have had a couple males. But I didn't pay for them so.. not a big deal. Getting the samsquanch beans from a bro on the breeders site. It's only costing me some Loran beans I got for free. So definitely cool shit.
> 
> ...


I made a Timewreck vid for ya, you didn't see it yet did ya? couple few pages back....check it


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 9, 2012)

Classic Seeds has Indian Jim's NL beans for sale @ TSD. It's supposedly legit and would be a chance to grow the kind of NL before it ended up in Dutch hands (not saying that's bad or anything).


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 9, 2012)

nightbirdx were the budha tahoes you grew fems or regs?

and when are the tranquil elephantizer gonna be up on the zon?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 9, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I made a Timewreck vid for ya, you didn't see it yet did ya? couple few pages back....check it


Holy shit Wheezer those Timewrecks are monsters. Nice. You're gonna have a few pounds of Timewreck, lol. I was laughing my ass of when I saw the Monster can. I missed the video earlier cuz I was checkin the thread at work and can't really watch videos at the workplace. That was great tho. Loved it. I'm excited. I'm doing indoor myself and haven't flipped em yet but I want to so bad. It was my most anticipated seed pack this year, fell in love with the listing and description especially since I'm a huge fan of Chernobyl and the Bloodwreck was used. Thanks tho, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> You read my mind. Those are the three that I would run fo sho.
> 
> I have a couple VICS High beans left, only started with 5 and have had a couple males. But I didn't pay for them so.. not a big deal. Getting the samsquanch beans from a bro on the breeders site. It's only costing me some Loran beans I got for free. So definitely cool shit.
> 
> ...


Your a cool ass dude bro I hope to one day share a bowl with you.

I really look up to u not just for the awesome dank u grow, but more because of the way u carry yourself.

Ur one of the coolest dudes on here, down to earth humble, smart, experienced and all around good vibes 

Our culture needs more people like u bro!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Classic Seeds has Indian Jim's NL beans for sale @ TSD. It's supposedly legit and would be a chance to grow the kind of NL before it ended up in Dutch hands (not saying that's bad or anything).


i got a pack of those on the way... 2nd time now.

1) here's a pick of that sunshine state sour , possible chemdawg variant 

2 & 3) riot's swing kid


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 9, 2012)

@ scarhole

yes... yes you should preserve that version of NL.

id love to have a few variations on the theme.

& as far as i know, and for the $, that classic seeds version looks really really nice.

& for the swapy gifty, i got this BAD ASS bodhi nl#5 x talk of kabul making me horny long time.
^ cant wait to run it.
^ transplanting all kinds of shit tonight


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 9, 2012)

These look pretty wicked. KOS=fire

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/RustyHaze.html


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 9, 2012)

So KOS= Greenman.. right?

& What affiliation does Greenman have with Rev..? Am I connecting the dots right here?


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 9, 2012)

KOS is Rev and GreenMan.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 9, 2012)

Added some Cannaventure beans to the collection,

1 pack of Chem 4 clone x Chem D BXII &#8211; Garlic Pheno 
2 packs of Electric Larryland

Both strains are supposed to have big yield and quality, we will see


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 9, 2012)

Classic seeds guy knew the Indian Jim's name.He was pretty much known as Indian due to JessE's article on the history of NL.So I checked around @ MNS an it seems the NL Indians name was Jim.My gut tells me classic seeds NL is real NL as he claims. I just keep wondering where are classics old pure sativa seedsI bet he has crazy old shit.....


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> dafuq a bubba dom thats strechy?Also you have no herm problems I assume?Any info on your setup?


This pheno is way more stretchy than my other purple chem pheno, but this one has more of a bubba smell and bud structure as well as fatter leaflets than the other that's why it's the bubba dominate. I'm running two 6's and a 400 cmh in a 8x4 tent. I did have a few herm issues but nothing pollenated


----------



## wheezer (Sep 9, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Holy shit Wheezer those Timewrecks are monsters. Nice. You're gonna have a few pounds of Timewreck, lol. I was laughing my ass of when I saw the Monster can. I missed the video earlier cuz I was checkin the thread at work and can't really watch videos at the workplace. That was great tho. Loved it. I'm excited. I'm doing indoor myself and haven't flipped em yet but I want to so bad. It was my most anticipated seed pack this year, fell in love with the listing and description especially since I'm a huge fan of Chernobyl and the Bloodwreck was used. Thanks tho, really enjoyed it.


yea that can was laying on the ground right by that Timewreck and it made me think of you....


----------



## juts (Sep 9, 2012)

@gudkarma & mdjenks

herijuana is on my wishlist, hmm ima do research about SBI as its quite $_$

any comments on these strains?
mandala - PNR [im lovin the vigor on mandala's strains damn hard to kill plants]
TGAsub - querkle/deep purple, agent orange, q.train, ripped bubba, space dawg, the flav [ima get 3 packs of 5 beans ea in the future help me choose wuts ur top 3?]
seedsman - w.w. [just wanna try it]
and is the GDP really worth it?

any other recommendations? im currently researching on heat resistant strains as it goes way up to 30-32C here when the a/c is off @lightsON but im able to pull it through veg but quite slow and is gettin a c02 tank really worth it? 22-25C when my a/c is on @lightsON but when it gets cold here i can turn off the a/c and it gets stable @25C

im researching on nice strains now so i'll know what to get in the future, still on the learning stages but im quite gettin the hang of it gr0win and stuff lol im about to switch my 1st gr0w to 12/12 wish me luck!


----------



## juts (Sep 9, 2012)

btw anyone wants some asian sativa landraces? ima share them with you if u live in/near chicago, collected them from some old skool hippies waay up in the mountains they've been growin them for like 50+ years now

well if u can wait for 2013 hope i can find good friends there in the future


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 9, 2012)

gdp is worth it . .. i got three packs of bay 11 after the GDP i ran from the rep here, it was bomb smoke killed cut by accident but got five more to pop


----------



## juts (Sep 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> gdp is worth it . .. i got three packs of bay 11 after the GDP i ran from the rep here, it was bomb smoke killed cut by accident but got five more to pop


wohoo! thanks!


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 9, 2012)

juts said:


> @gudkarma & mdjenks
> 
> herijuana is on my wishlist, hmm ima do research about SBI as its quite $_$
> 
> ...


Careful with the Seedsman gear. I ran a 10 pack of Skunk #1 and not one of them was a viable seed. 8/10 popped and then when they went into cups, they just were mutated and really didn't grow a whole lot. I'd personally go with a different WW. Dinafem WW is interesting. I had a WW dom Blue Widow from them that gave me a zone per gallon of soil it was in, and that was on a rough grow. 

Out of the TGA strains you listed, I'd go with Spacedawg personally. AO is really nice and you find some real nice stuff, but I've never seen an Agent Orange strain that didn't throw nanners. That being said, it is a really nice strain and has some of the most amazing colors, frost, and smell I've seen. If you really love orange flavored weed, AO is your momma, you just have to do the work and find the one without nanners. I hear they exist. Ripped Bubba is really intriguing also. A high THC JTR with a high CBD Bubba. There is going to be some real interesting flavors and some real interesting Meds also. Bubba is one of my favorites for my aches and pains. Couple that with a high THC JTR, it definitely has some real nice potential.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 9, 2012)

And I know many of you guys are iffy on the Dinafem strains, but man, I see pure fire every time I grow it. I had 1 freebie of Original Amnesia and have been wanting to grow it for awhile. It is about 23 days into flowering right now, and man it just smells amazing. Whatever haze they use for their crosses must be just out of this world. The OA and the Moby dick I ran have very similar smells and are just beasts. The Blue Widow like I was saying earlier was a monster also. Thinking of throwing a fruit automatic into my veg room for grins and I plan on trying some of their Cheese and an Industrial Plant seed I got. Kinda thinking I may buy some fem stuff from them based on how much their freebies have made me, lol. Kinda feel like I should show them some love, lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

I have so many Dinafem freebies I could build a bird house... maybe I will throw some of these in the dirt. think I have something like 8 blue widow beans at least


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

this is my first TGA plant, got it from clone, chernobyl and man is she a head turner


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sup fellas whats new?


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Smell is starting to come in on my Cali yo. #2 smells of Funky/BO/Fruit and #4 is Straight up Oranges... and she is most likely my winner...(smell/taste most important to me)...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

orange is a great flavor, i got a in house cross i accidentally made that smells like orange blossom shampoo


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> Smell is starting to come in on my Cali yo. #2 smells of Funky/BO/Fruit and #4 is Straight up Oranges... and she is most likely my winner...(smell/taste most important to me)...


my most Cali O leaning i thought would be a keeper bcuz of the pure orange smell. but i way preferred the lil mix of the Yo Mama for that dank potency and the orange dominates the flavor. the Cali O leaning ones aren't potent in comparison atall. best use i see for those are as a breeding tool
i didnt like my Yo mama leaning phenos either, nothing special about that smoke and a pain in the ass to trim

my keepr is da bomb tho!! running a few of those in my next run 4sure


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

bad news for Breaking Bad fans....

i was waiting for episode 9 last night then found out they split season 5 in 2, and the second half of season 5 (e 9 - 16) wont be showing until summer 2013
how lame....


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

OGPK day 47






















Cali yo #4 (oranges) day 26

















Dreamlotus day 26


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> my most Cali O leaning i thought would be a keeper bcuz of the pure orange smell. but i way preferred the lil mix of the Yo Mama for that dank potency and the orange dominates the flavor. the Cali O leaning ones aren't potent in comparison atall. best use i see for those are as a breeding tool
> i didnt like my Yo mama leaning phenos either, nothing special about that smoke and a pain in the ass to trim
> 
> my keepr is da bomb tho!! running a few of those in my next run 4sure


thanks for the info HM!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

shots look great Sketch!!!!

that OGPK looks crazy dank...


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> shots look great Sketch!!!!
> 
> that OGPK looks crazy dank...


that she is brotha! 

but, after 3 years of pretty much only running her for my personal stash..well ..... she needs friends LOL!!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

i'm a friendly guy!!! and would love to take her out on a date


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

time for the breakfast of champions!!!!

Amnesia, best sativa smoke period, imo


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i'm a friendly guy!!! and would love to take her out on a date


I'd love to see what you could get her to do...  LOL! 



almost forgot I got some new Cuts form the strain fairy yesterday Very ,very excited about these two. first ever bubba run in this house.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

nice!!!

wish i had those opportunities where i live


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> nice!!!
> 
> wish i had those opportunities where i live


only recently been able to score some elite clones... or in this particular case cuts....still have to return one of the favors.... to a winged crusader come to think of it


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

seems like i might lose my Seur order
they went ahead and shipped to my billing addy without acknowledging my request for the shipping addy...damn


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

^ with places you (especially given circumstances) shop frequently... maybe email for shipping clarity the day BEFORE you snatch beans?

you have more "every time you order" drama than anybody i ever came across... shit im super conservative to say ==> you have lost several stacks ($1000s) in beans due to stupid employees, asshole customs, and even 100x stupid-er employees.

for the $ you're spending, these fucks should give you the royal prince harry wash those balls with baby oil treatment.

seriously.

id be making my orders & winning my auctions & not send a dime till i got some communication going.

& maybe scale back & focus on the best service shops , you're spread out all over buying beans from everyone.

just my opinion.
not saying whats right for you.

seems fucked up to loose so much $.

in your many strain universe , every order is like a gamble & it should be WAY easier.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

yea im taking a buying break after the Bodhi drops...once i gather my orders succesfully

hoping to get a visit this week from the mail woman and her big fat ass

been doing some serious cleaning and prep'in for my big run...plus gonna throw all these auto freebies in my veg room too for a lil xmas crop


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

i got 2 orders & a friendly blessing (firestarters) out on carrier pigeon myself.

hate waiting !

extra positive note : a harvest every two (2.5) weeks starts this week !!!!! & my mom tent got some bad ass bitches inside 

lab so full... so verdant green... wish y'all could see it in person.

while i could not crack another bean, one more FAT, cola dom, pork chop sent to my grill would be yum !


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

Sour Amnesia - amnesia leaning...great yielder and my fav of the lot


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

Temple...glad i got this pheno. if i didn't i wouldn't of been too impressed...vanilla, lime, haze, and long lasting up high......


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

Goji OG - snow lotus leaning pheno


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

GDP - sativa pheno...1 of 2 keepers


----------



## wheezer (Sep 10, 2012)

^^^those all look sick man...great job!!^^^


----------



## guwall (Sep 10, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> GDP - sativa pheno...1 of 2 keepers
> View attachment 2328506


Is this kens GDP? Looks nice! How's the sativa Dom vs the indica Dom?


----------



## juts (Sep 10, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Careful with the Seedsman gear. I ran a 10 pack of Skunk #1 and not one of them was a viable seed. 8/10 popped and then when they went into cups, they just were mutated and really didn't grow a whole lot. I'd personally go with a different WW. Dinafem WW is interesting. I had a WW dom Blue Widow from them that gave me a zone per gallon of soil it was in, and that was on a rough grow.
> 
> Out of the TGA strains you listed, I'd go with Spacedawg personally. AO is really nice and you find some real nice stuff, but I've never seen an Agent Orange strain that didn't throw nanners. That being said, it is a really nice strain and has some of the most amazing colors, frost, and smell I've seen. If you really love orange flavored weed, AO is your momma, you just have to do the work and find the one without nanners. I hear they exist. Ripped Bubba is really intriguing also. A high THC JTR with a high CBD Bubba. There is going to be some real interesting flavors and some real interesting Meds also. Bubba is one of my favorites for my aches and pains. Couple that with a high THC JTR, it definitely has some real nice potential.


seedsman is like nirvana? i have crappy retarded deformed plants with nirvana luckily i had 1 nice pheno out of 6 beans and the rest are full of crap one still looks like a 5 day old seedling after 2 months of veg, one didnt germ hopefully the nicest one will turn out to be a lady im leaning towards AO, bubba and querkle/deep purple
btw bro any heat resistant strains you can recommend?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

this seedman "power africa" grow isnt shabby at all 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/533978-power-africa-seedsman-600w.html


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 10, 2012)

What's with dude putting all those little nugs into a ball? Is that supposed to make people think it is a big round bud? Haha.......Shit still looks pretty dank though


----------



## guwall (Sep 10, 2012)

Soaking Update:

Sept 13th:



*Blue Heron-*


Blue Magoo
Blue Magoo/Huckleberry 2011
*Derailed-*


Trainwreck ( Arcata Clone)
Starfighter (Tahoe Alien Pheno)
*Force OG-*


Skywalker OG
Leia OG
*Valley Ghash-*


88 G-13/HP
Longbottomleaf (sfv og kush x jacks cleaner2)
*Wallabee Kush- *


Bubba Kush
Shishkaberry/mango haze
*Sunshine 3-*


Chem 3
Sunshine Daydream





October 4th:



*Great white shark x Aloha white widow*




*Green Crack S1-*


Green Crack
Green Crack
*Midnight Rendezvous-*


Skunk 80s (purple pheno)
Gorilla Grape
*Motorbreath-*


Chemdog D
OG Kush SFV
*Ms Moon Dancer-*


Ae77s Chrome diesel
Shishkaberry/mango haze
*Planet Plush-*


Plush Berry
OG Fire Alien
*Biodiesel-*


Sense Star
Sour Diesel IBL


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 10, 2012)

^^^ looking forward to the Green Crack and Force OG.

Green Crack..... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> time for the breakfast of champions!!!!
> 
> Amnesia, best sativa smoke period, imo


Did you go for the amnesia leaner? I like temple, but I tend not to smoke it very often. I think it'll get phased out of the garden soon. It does yield well and is a nice smoke. Maybe my best yielder so far, but I bet sour amnesia yields the same or more.


----------



## hovering (Sep 10, 2012)

Ken's GDP harvested at 58 Days...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

makes me want to pop my other five seeds . . . . very nice HOV


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Did you go for the amnesia leaner? I like temple, but I tend not to smoke it very often. I think it'll get phased out of the garden soon. It does yield well and is a nice smoke. Maybe my best yielder so far, but I bet sour amnesia yields the same or more.


Sour Amnesia yields way better than Temple anyday....currently have 3 keepers,,,the 2 opposite leaners and a mixed....all are really nice but the Amnesia is the better smoke and a monster yielder...took mine at 11weeks but can cut at 10.5

did you get the Temple pheno that finished in 9 weeks with small rock hard indica like nugs? nothing like the others that have huge sativa tops


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

that Planet Plush sounds interesting


----------



## Diggidy McDank (Sep 10, 2012)

hovering said:


> Ken's GDP harvested at 58 Days...


Your the bomb Hovering, every strain you grow is just awesome.......I'm looking forward to your upcoming reports, cant wait to get the full scoop on your SpaceDawg. If I knew you I'd get you one of those "I Piss Excellence" T-shirts fo sho


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Is this kens GDP? Looks nice! How's the sativa Dom vs the indica Dom?


yea ken's

the more sativa produce sweeter buds, larger nugs, better yield, and obviously more stretch giving it much better light penetration
my most indica dom is by far my least favorite. poor yield, earthy flavor, and a drag out stone, where the sativa dom's give a lil more of a up high, but more of a bubble gum flavor
will post some shots of my indica leaning keeper also which has a nice grape flavor and killer knockout stone


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 10, 2012)

Alot of new faces  to the thread!
been gone for 10 days hunting but
my mail box still dilivered the goodies 

X3 cz orders
x1 depot order
still waiting on suerbidz order


----------



## hovering (Sep 10, 2012)

Diggidy McDank said:


> I'm looking forward to your upcoming reports, cant wait to get the full scoop on your SpaceDawg.


The SpaceDawg has been blowing our patients minds. I get so many females with Subs gear that it takes a bit to decide which is our keeper. We are deciding between 2 of our 4 SpaceDawgs right now and the finish report will soon follow...


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> Sour Amnesia yields way better than Temple anyday....currently have 3 keepers,,,the 2 opposite leaners and a mixed....all are really nice but the Amnesia is the better smoke and a monster yielder...took mine at 11weeks but can cut at 10.5
> 
> did you get the Temple pheno that finished in 9 weeks with small rock hard indica like nugs? nothing like the others that have huge sativa tops


I took mine at 9 weeks because I was starting to get rot outdoor. I only flowered one pheno and it had big sativa buds. I had a stockier pheno that I culled in veg because I was looking for the sat pheno and because the one I kept was better in every way. Mine has a soothing body high and nice head, but not my favorite. To be fair, I should run it one more time and let it go longer. Other people like it because it was pretty relaxing but didn't make them sleepy.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

yea my other 5 were all fat top sativa's....1 of those came out really nice but still cant compare to my keeper

my keeper 

rest of mine were like this


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

hey Tone, this is my other GDP keeper, indica leaning...will take some bud shots too


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> What's with dude putting all those little nugs into a ball? Is that supposed to make people think it is a big round bud? Haha.......Shit still looks pretty dank though


the dude definitely tears it w/ some impressive results ...until ...he shows that giant nug ball. 
really tweaks my gears for some reason.

im thinking wtf is wrong with this dude... smashing all those nugs together & fondling all those lovely flowers.

i hate touching my herbs & prefer the trichs stay were mother nature intended. 

in my lab, touching is only acceptable when trimming at harvest ...or when removing her panties.

opps. side tracked.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 10, 2012)

Still waiting on my Suer bidz.... won auction for blue heron on 18th, sent cash (mistake apparently) on the 20th... still shows as unpaid. Should have got there by now.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

lilbsdad... you fly fly flying tomorrow.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

ha i was so confused just realized my post didnt disappear the first time it was in different threads


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone grow out any elephant stomper yet?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

what do you guys think, is this done . . .


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 10, 2012)

juts said:


> @gudkarma & mdjenks
> 
> herijuana is on my wishlist, hmm ima do research about SBI as its quite $_$
> 
> ...


from what ive seen tga subcool puts out some vigorous seeds and the plushberry aint no joke. my buddy is flowering chernobyl and vortex and they look great but are sativa dominant.

mine do good at 80-85 degrees not sure about celsius or how it converts.


----------



## guwall (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks ripe to me. Nice swell, few ambers... very nice sir


What 'tis?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

80-85 is like 28-30 Celsius. . . i think


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 10, 2012)

guwall said:


> Looks ripe to me. Nice swell, few ambers... very nice sir
> 
> 
> What 'tis?


twas labeled afk goo, have been told its kish . . . . .by a few locals . . . so i dont know all i know is that pic was taken at 40 days, and man is she frosty


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

So whats the dealio on those Lemon Fizz from Calyx brothers. Anyone here try those?

I managed to get a pack not goin thru Mr C. straight from the breeder so I'm like.. score! 
Got a cut of the Tahoe x Lemon Larry BX3 comin here. FIRE! GSizzles cut-

 <-- Sizzlin.


----------



## guwall (Sep 10, 2012)

netty pots?


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 10, 2012)

just in case some of you are interested..dropping on cannazone-->
these should be arriving early next week

Purple Suicide f2
SoCal Original Diesel
SoCal Lemon Diesel
Dawgtown Daze
Triple Platinum
SoCal Giesel
SoCal Dawg
West LA Fadwaway
SoCal White Lightening
Souther'n Comfort
VHG OG f2
Spicy Thai
Epik Purple
Dawgtown Kush
Pure e-32
4D
Super Wreck
California Dream'n
Hard Lemon V2
Dawg Goo
American Beauty
Big Sur Holy Weed IBL

from socal seeds

oh and lemon fizz is supposed to be a potenten high yielding strain look at his pics colas that weigh 3 ounces wtf


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 10, 2012)

guwall said:


> netty pots?



You need????


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

ooh nevermind saw u were all talking bout the lemon fizz a while back.. I might grab the F1s tho instead of the F2s ... just to be different. lol.

pheno variation...

I think this photo was from the F1...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

this thread needs some amazing guitar work 

[youtube]EgNTFU0mAtE&feature=related[/youtube]

& some extra sauce for good measure.

[youtube]rhAa_iHqOEg[/youtube]
^ one bad ass king diamond tune !!!!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

Now no fag comments... cuz I'll fuck you up!!



But here's my favorite guitar solo of all time.. Solo starts at 3:25
It is fucking amazing!!

[video=youtube;zByqXu6nGYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zByqXu6nGYA[/video]

and I love the pussy btw.. but Prince is the fucking man!!! haha. Saw him a few times.

I usually listen to harder music. Huge Nine Inch Nails fan. Also like Manson, 30 Seconds to Mars, 12 Rounds, KMFDM, The Used, Saosin, My Life with the Thrill Kill Kult, shit like that. But Prince is my favorite. Lays the funk down thick.

John 5 is another favorite guitarist of mine.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 10, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> this is my other GDP keeper, indica leaning.
> View attachment 2328910View attachment 2328911View attachment 2328913


Plants look nice HM! What's the high like? And was the overall yield decent??

I know there must have been at least a hundred packs picked up by fellow RIU'ers.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

prince is bomb!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay solved my Lemon Fizz F1 or F2 dilemma.... I choooseee.... both, lol.



gudkarma said:


> prince is bomb!


Saw him in Vegas when he opened a club called 3121 at the Rio Casino. Dude played from Midnight till 6am.. I was smack dab in the front row, towards the left of the stage. When you see a few microphones on stage and one surrounded by pedals on the floor.. you know thats where the man is gonna be. He can play some guitar.. Its insane to watch. Even Michael Jackson was in attendance at the show I was at. Cost me $1000, most I ever spent just to see a concert. Best show I ever saw.

Can't wait to get these derailed (trainwreck x starfighter)... cant crack em till February but I am definitely going to get on that train.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 10, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Prince is the fucking man!!! haha.


Prince is a weirdo, like almost in this weird reclusive Phil Spectorish fantasy land sort of way, but damn... that dude can fucking shred.

Here's my favorite drum solo of all time (begin @ 27 seconds):

[video=youtube;ur5tdhGa4AQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur5tdhGa4AQ[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Plants look nice HM! What's the high like? And was the overall yield decent??
> 
> I know there must have been at least a hundred packs picked up by fellow RIU'ers.


overall the high is a more on the stoney side, def a night time smoke....they were average yielders. my sativa dom yielded the most, but still not a high yielder


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 10, 2012)

John 5 is a great guitarist, good call Drank. Paul Gilbert (Mr. Big) is a superb guitarist too. One of my favorites outside of the extreme metal genre.

[video=youtube;oWw9EAJWAsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWw9EAJWAsI[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpJNUGHxC3M


----------



## wheezer (Sep 10, 2012)

you guys were my heros........till today..


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 10, 2012)

Fucking Sick!!

Just now lifted back some of the rockwool to check up on one of the Wi-Fi seedlings I popped yesterday morning. So happy to report here that it's now germed and looking healthy in just under 36 hours flat! 

Seeds were placed straight out of their packet right into my supercharged Megagarden. 18/6 light schedule and floods occurring every 45 minutes right off the bat...directly into a very light GH mix of 2.5ml/gal straight across the board.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 10, 2012)

^^^^jus kiddin^^


----------



## blissfest (Sep 10, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Fucking Sick!!
> 
> Just now lifted back some of the rockwool to check up on one of the Wi-Fi seedlings I popped yesterday morning. So happy to report here that it's now germed and looking healthy in just under 36 hours flat!
> 
> Seedlings were placed straight into my supercharged Megagarden. 18/6 light schedule and floods occurring every 45 minutes right off the bat...directly into a very light GH mix of 2.5ml/gal straight across the board.


I just planted 7 WiFi and 7 White S1's this morning, they are already starting to make a break for daylight


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 10, 2012)

You guys getting ready for the JAWS drop supposedly happening sometime tomorrow or Wednesday over @ TSD?

Got up extra early this morning at the crack of dawn to submit my online bennies request. God willing, my unemployment check should be direct deposited just in time to score a pack or two.

God I love this country!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

LMAO JJ420... thats great.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 10, 2012)

blissfest said:


> I just planted 7 WiFi and 7 White S1's this morning, they are already starting to make a break for daylight


That's an expensive little plot of seeds there.


----------



## blissfest (Sep 10, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> That's an expensive little plot of seeds there.


I bought them last year, 2 packs of each, 11 seeds per pack, for half the price they are asking today.

Those prices at the Tude are a joke,


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 10, 2012)

I think I found a new favorite band. 

[video=youtube;cV35lCqwAW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV35lCqwAW0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## juts (Sep 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> from what ive seen tga subcool puts out some vigorous seeds and the plushberry aint no joke. my buddy is flowering chernobyl and vortex and they look great but are sativa dominant.
> 
> mine do good at 80-85 degrees not sure about celsius or how it converts.


yea we have almost the same temps, the prob here is when its a sunny fricking day, it goes up to 32-34C lightsON using MH 2ft from the canopy when the a/c is off during daytime lightsON, and goes down 24-25C lightsOFF hope when i switch to HPS the temps will be lower

btw if a strain has afghan genes in it does it mean it can thrive in hot temps indoors? i figured afghanistan is a frickin desert so.. LOL


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 10, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> prince is bomb!



[video=youtube;PaKHR6oe52Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaKHR6oe52Q&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PLA99B9486EA9B D447&amp;feature=results_video[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 10, 2012)

That prince video was sweet.
Spent the day bike riding. Blazing down like its our job. Firestarter is the bomb. Blue dreaming it up. Little burg on the side. 





Zon freebie deep bubbaXsunsour. It's smells insane. Gonna make me buy a pack or two. 





Blue dream. Great hearing from you today bud. I'm beat. I'll get at ya.


----------



## hovering (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is some of that JillyBean up closer... Day 61 Flower... Damn she's H.O.T.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

Jillybean is supposed to be great. Unless you get the smelly armpit pheno.. I swear it exists. 

Hovering yours looks fantastic.


----------



## hovering (Sep 10, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Jillybean is supposed to be great. Unless you get the smelly armpit pheno.. I swear it exists.
> 
> Hovering yours looks fantastic.


We got both phenos and kept the smelly armpit one. It truly is the best antidepressant medicine we have found. Turns introverts into social creatures. Remarkable medicine.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 10, 2012)

Dirty Sanchez. Smells like a dirty hippie. Sweet plant so far. Exactly what I expected.Just started week 6


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 10, 2012)

That's so funny you guys are talking about the smelly armpit pheno^^^^^^


----------



## waddup (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey I got my pack of mendos in the mail and saw that you ran it... Didyou use cold temps to get those colors?



hellraizer30 said:


> Sup fellas whats new?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.growersunderground.com/pH_Manifesto.pdf

very good read, but long....
i know a lot of people might not read bcuz of the author, but it's very informative


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

1) hydrofarm grow goggles @ $61 quite nice ! with a pair of cheapy welding shades to work right around the HIDs im about $65 less than one pair of method7 glasses (which you cant use to look into HIDs).

2) current lab shot

3) blue dream

4) blue dream

5) double white

6) whatcha doing tomorrow? karate chopin'

7) nearly two weeks in the mix

eight) best my eyes EVER felt after working in the lab !! get yourself a pair. these are NOT like sunglasses not even close.


----------



## guwall (Sep 10, 2012)

Bodhi droppin:

looks like someone didn't pay the piper.



> Bodhi:
> "doc bob has notified me that these packs still dwell in the breedbay stock chamber:
> 
> apollo genius 4
> ...


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 10, 2012)

wow....i want that Apollo genius, and Watermelon Hashplant please.........


----------



## guwall (Sep 10, 2012)

ill take another IK


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 10, 2012)

damn apollo me too!

but i need another t5.

fuk u mr. bodhi & your seeds so fine.

& i so so so want some JAWs gear.

but i need another t5.

my feeling is that saying "i need another t5" will = not buy seeds.

mental conditioning aided but copious amount of dank.
im not a doctor i just play one in the lab.

works every time.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a feeling they'll drop and last a whole 2 minutes. Possibly 5 if the server crashes again.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 10, 2012)

dirty armpit phenos, stinky hippy phenos.....my wife said I had a stinky feet pheno once.....not sure what she was talkin bout..


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 10, 2012)

More IK and A11g?! What?! Yo I'd get in the cage with Anderson silva and risk getting brutally knocked the fuck out for a pack of those lol
Is it sad to say that I'd let Tyson in his prime hit me with a 2 piece for those?.... 
I think not!


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 11, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> yea my other 5 were all fat top sativa's....1 of those came out really nice but still cant compare to my keeper
> 
> my keeper View attachment 2328907
> 
> rest of mine were like this View attachment 2328909View attachment 2328908



I think mine is like your non-keepers. It might be hard to see, but I topped it once and it grew into two classic sativa xmas trees. They're a few weeks into flower...


These shots are of half the plant. Both halves were the same. I got 5 ounces after the budrot was removed. It vegged for two months under a 26w cfl in a 1 gallon pot, and then I put it in the ground. The roots had established about a 3 gallon area when I dug it up. The lighter is in the spot where I clipped the moldy parts out of the top cola.

View attachment 2329673View attachment 2329674




MonsterDrank said:


> I have a feeling they'll drop and last a whole 2 minutes. Possibly 5 if the server crashes again.


If he ever lists them LOL....some of those have been there for months.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 11, 2012)

this month for CZ . . . . AFk goo revenge


----------



## juts (Sep 11, 2012)

damn i envy you guys! hope mine will turn out goOOOoooOOOOoOOood


----------



## juts (Sep 11, 2012)

hey guys how do you repack your seeds for storage? i have those vials thats being used by DNA/dinafem, w/c of these should i use as insulation? cotton or foam of some sort/cotton & silica gels/foam of some sort & silica gels


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 11, 2012)

juts said:


> hey guys how do you repack your seeds for storage? i have those vials thats being used by DNA/dinafem, w/c of these should i use as insulation? cotton or foam of some sort/cotton & silica gels/foam of some sort & silica gels


I use a air tight vial with dried rice and cotton to keep the beens from moving, and store in a wine chiller set to 44f
and in a box to stop light from getting in


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

juts said:


> hey guys how do you repack your seeds for storage? i have those vials thats being used by DNA/dinafem, w/c of these should i use as insulation? cotton or foam of some sort/cotton & silica gels/foam of some sort & silica gels


like this...


----------



## juts (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks guys!


----------



## juts (Sep 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> like this...


whered u get those vials bro? is glass better than plastic?

now thats some bean p0rn!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 11, 2012)

juts said:


> whered u get those vials bro? is glass better than plastic?


Yes! Inquiring minds would like to know.

cmt84, you have THE most professional inventory system going on here.

links to the parts of your storage kit please...


----------



## guwall (Sep 11, 2012)

yea I need to step up my storage action. Please do all the work for me, cmt.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks fellas. gotta protect your investments. glass is ALWAYS better than plastic, imo.

lol no way Gu....i don't even want to pack my own beans away 


links...

vials - http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Empty-Sample-Glass-Vial-Bottles-Perfume-Sample-vial-bottles1-ML-/170896197588?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ca3507d4 

desiccant packs - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-100-1-5-gram-Silica-Gel-Desiccant-packs-/330792170168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d04bff2b8

i did a quick how to in this thread, post #25715...i think this link will shoot ya right to that post... https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-643.html#post7780367


https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/527432-seed-storage-extremist.html

i've bought some vials and bottles for storage at this place too.. http://www.specialtybottle.com/


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170865739056?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

very nice Capt.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks fellas. gotta protect your investments. glass is ALWAYS better than plastic, imo.
> 
> lol no way Gu....i don't even want to pack my own beans away
> 
> ...



Daaamn, 100 vials. I wish I would have seen these. Do you have to do anything to the caps, or are they good?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Daaamn, 100 vials. I wish I would have seen these. Do you have to do anything to the caps, or are they good?


yeah, the caps have those dabbers on them, gotta cut em off, takes about 10 minutes to snip off 100 dabbers.

those perfume vials only hold 15-20 beans with desiccant, if ya have more, then you'll need to get something like a 2 or 4 dram bottle.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

Shit, those are nicer than mine even though they're smaller which isn't a big deal, 20 beans is a good number. You could fit 100 easy in the ones I have, which I'll never buy 100 seeds of anything. So it's overkill unless I get into breeding. I think I'm going to upgrade to those glass ones, thanks for the link. I looked at glass ones and they were all a rip off. But I was searching bead containers, didn't even think of perfume.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 11, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Shit, those are nicer than mine even though they're smaller which isn't a big deal, 20 beans is a good number. You could fit 100 easy in the ones I have, which I'll never buy 100 seeds of anything. So it's overkill unless I get into breeding. I think I'm going to upgrade to those glass ones, thanks for the link. I looked at glass ones and they were all a rip off. But I was searching bead containers, didn't even think of perfume.


yeah, the only strains i need the bigger ones for are my own pollen chucking projects.

i also started out looking for bead storage stuff...but stumbled on that specialtybottle.com store and found those vials for cheap.

i'm not sure if that link i gave you for ebay is the best deal on there, just did a quick search for 1ml sample perfume vials and that was the first one that popped up, same for the desiccant.


----------



## juts (Sep 11, 2012)

now for a mini fridge with humidity & temp control... like the ones they use at some seedbanks or even better, CRY0GENIC FREEZING! *LOL if i were rich*

now thats some awesome seedp0rn! lol i was thinkin of makin "The Seed Appreciation Thread" can i? show me your beaaaans!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 11, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/527432-seed-storage-extremist.html
> 
> i've bought some vials and bottles for storage at this place too.. http://www.specialtybottle.com/


Thanks for the links cmt. I'm gonna hit up the latter and check Amazon as well later today.

My collection, like nearly every one of you regulars here in this thread, is swelling to the point where it's become a real serious investment. I figure that I've got at least a couple of grand now tied up in beans.

Any larger (say 10x10x10 in.) airtight containers for refrigerated storage that you all may recommend? Tight-Vac or something??


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 11, 2012)

great day to praise assama bin douchestain (bin laden) catching a bullet to the head !!!

wig pealed back... nice.

then we body snatch the asshole so there's no no no funeral for your fuckface people...nice.

ending with a plastic bag, weighted down, at the bottom of the ocean lower than whale poop... nice.

given the war on terror, we should drone attack a high value target today.

in the spirit of "get backs" & massive "fuck youz" .

*

little bird told me e$ko & loompa been talking about stuff.

i wonder what they cooking 

*

sent some of my last bluechem to a friend... & he dont even know it.

its a celabration !!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 11, 2012)

my brother told me in in the navy ...when they bomb & gas up a warplane ...& while it waits less than one minute to catch the catapult & get shot off the deck ...all the dudes working chains & chocks write all over the bombs in sharpie markers.

shit like : this bombs for you, eat this, have a hot lunch on the USA, its a bird, its a plane, its a bomb in your face, & more.

love it!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 11, 2012)

^^Hahahaha! Hell yeah that's tight!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 11, 2012)

New nev sativas!!!!
One is a Fem!!!


this is the new line up for sativa's new kushes available in december
1 )NH21 X OAX
2) MM X NH4
3) NH21 X MM
4) MM X NH21 FEM
5) MM X NH3
6) NH19 X MMS (early)



Just poped a dinafem Amnesia auto, hope it's as good as the regs.
Im going to self her to add a wave of autos to my guerilla grow next year....


----------



## overgrowem (Sep 11, 2012)

Does Afgan Kush X White widow have a strain name?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 11, 2012)

ok so I popped some beans and I got 100% on all the following:
Hey Dave Connoiseur Genetics (fem)
Grateful Casey " 
Chocolope Kush DNA (fem)
Mt. Hood Huckleberry sannies
Moonwalk Bodhi
Not so 100%:
White OG Karma 6/10 so far 
These have all only been in water for 36 hours now, so I expect the White OG to pop some more yet. 
I did several of my crosses too:
Deep Purple x Romulan
Romulan DS (Rom x Dank S )
CC Rom ( Chocolate Chunk x Romulan)
Chem Valley Crack ( CVK X GC)
Orange OG x Orange Trainwreck
Qrazy Kandy (Qrazy Train x Kandy Kush)
Mach99 (Mach Fly x C99)
Space Cheese ( Chedderwurst x Romulan)
Lemon Tahoe ( Tahoe OG clone-only cut x Lemon Skunk)
I also have my Romulan-Vortex- Space Queen-C-99 breeding projects going too. It's gonna get bushy in there....quick!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey I read somewhere here that there will be a Jaws drop on TSD checked and didn't find any info mind sharing?


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 11, 2012)

wheezer said:


> ok so I popped some beans and I got 100% on all the following:
> Hey Dave Connoiseur Genetics (fem)
> Grateful Casey "
> Chocolope Kush DNA (fem)
> ...


Chem Valley Crack!!!!!!!

Dude thats fucking awesome


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Alphakronik Genes*
Jackpot Royale - 5

*Cali Connection*
Aliendawg V2 - 10
Chem 4 - 10
Larry OG - 10

*G13 Labs*
Pineapple Express - 1

*Gage Green Genetics*
Grape Stomper OG - 6
Royal Flush - 10 (on it's way)

*Ken's Grandaddy *
Bay 11 - 10
Ken's Grandaddy - 10

*Kiwi Seeds*
2 Pounder - 11 

*Nirvana Seeds*
AK48 - 1

*Reserva Privada*
Confidential Cheese - 1

*TGA Subcool Seeds*
Ace Of Spades - 10
Agent Orange - 7
Apollo 13 BX - 5
Jack The Ripper - 10
Jilly Bean - 5
Kaboom - 5
Qrazy Train - 3
Qush - 10
Space Bomb - 6 (The reason it is 6 and not 5 is because I found a seed in Space Bomb from Organicann that Sub himself grew! That seed is separated from the others)
SpaceDawg - 5
Space Jill - 10
The Flav - 5
Vortex - 9

*TH Seeds*
Burmese Kush - 1
Lambo aka Rambo - 2
*




Bagseed (Seeds found in dank bud I've bought)
*Blue Dream x Cheese - 1
Bubba Kush - 1
Gush #9 - 4
LA Confidential - 1
*
Gifts from friends
*3rd Dimension x Jilly Bean - 5
Caramelo (Lavender Pheno) x Agent Orange - 11
Caramelo (Lavender Pheno) x Vortex - 5
Cheesequake x (3rd Dimension x Agent Orange) - 4
Cheesequake x Unknown - 5
Chernobyl x (Querkle X Jillybean) - 6
D-Train (White Domina x Qrazy Train) - 10
D-Train x The Flav - 10
Jewel x Qrazy Train - 10
LA Confidential - 15
Peaches - 40
Pineapple Express x Agent Orange - 5
Purple Chem x La Confidential - 15
Purple Gorilla - 32
Unknown Female x Qleaner Male - Over 600
Querkle x Agent Orange - 7
(Querkle X Agent Orange) x Agent Orange - 12
Space Queen x Unknown - 8
Soul Train (Wappa x Qrazy Train) - 10
Vortex x Ace Of Spades - 10

-Bud


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 11, 2012)

Why did no one here tell me that u could preorder the cannaventure drop on cannazon -.- hope I get my GSC x trainwreck as attitude doesn't take cash in mail for drops like that


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 11, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Why did no one here tell me that u could preorder the cannaventure drop on cannazon -.- hope I get my GSC x trainwreck as attitude doesn't take cash in mail for drops like that


I didnt even know, is the pre order over?


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 11, 2012)

No man grab your ass that CV strains dunno whats left and whats gone but hope I get them GSC x trainwreck he said there are 1-2 packs left really hope I score em  Join Cannazon forum to get a preorder!!!good luck dude!


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 11, 2012)

Cannazon is not excepting members are they? Not that I would order from there but I miss chating with a few brothers on CZ. I gave up trying to get on their a few months back. Kept saying something about ip or ISP was banned. Lol


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, been a while. Here are some pics of what I have been up to.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 11, 2012)

Allowishus Gooberhagen said:


> Hey guys, been a while. Here are some pics of what I have been up to.
> 
> View attachment 2330293View attachment 2330294View attachment 2330295View attachment 2330296View attachment 2330297View attachment 2330298View attachment 2330299View attachment 2330300View attachment 2330301View attachment 2330302


Is that marijuana? Shame on you.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 11, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Cannazon is not excepting members are they? Not that I would order from there but I miss chating with a few brothers on CZ. I gave up trying to get on their a few months back. Kept saying something about ip or ISP was banned. Lol


Make a new email address,
Reapply from a cell phone, another's computer or threw a proxy server.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh and if you want to take part in the preorder you have to pay with western union just thought I'll throw that in, and they do accent members...


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 11, 2012)

In case you missed out before the tude has some more Hazeman seeds: Grape 13, White Grapes, Madness, and fugu kush

as well as world of seeds: strawberry blue (their new line of blue). damn and Mosca Seeds: Blue Fin (OTM x C99) what is OTM?, sounds awesome from the description. oh old time moonshine 

@juts: you might want to check out the blue fin it is indica dominate! but pricey.

and the hippie headband 12 pack freebies are still going so I would cop some if you can. I got some grape 13 and elephant stomper and got two 12 packs of hippie headband. plus another from a different order so I'm stocked on hippie headband


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 11, 2012)

back to normal.

double white : 9 weeker taken at 8 weeks from clone.

way milky on the trichs w/ about 10% amber.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 11, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> back to normal.
> 
> double white : 9 weeker taken at 8 weeks from clone.
> 
> way milky on the trichs w/ about 10% amber.


fresh and beautiful, nice job man!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 11, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> No man grab your ass that CV strains dunno whats left and whats gone but hope I get them GSC x trainwreck he said there are 1-2 packs left really hope I score em  Join Cannazon forum to get a preorder!!!good luck dude!


Im already on there lol but il look into it


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 11, 2012)

just curious hellraizer what you wanting to cop from that drop?


----------



## cotchept (Sep 11, 2012)

I know I shouldn't gush over Royal Queen but I just puffed a tester nug of this freebie Blue Mistic I took down and this shit ain't half bad. It's not that potent but it smell just like my old trainwreck cut(limes!) and it tastes even better. Nice up buzz. I'm kind of impressed.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 11, 2012)

Watching Humboldt County...Great Movie.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 11, 2012)

i thought my flowering plants didnt miss a beat during hurricane issac. WRONG! had to throw away the og13 due to bud rot. but i did get 70+ qush x og13 se eds.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 11, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> just curious hellraizer what you wanting to cop from that drop?


Girl scout cookies
matAnuska valley


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 11, 2012)

Afropips re-emerging on TSD? Wtf??

Thought the breeder had passed..


----------



## cotchept (Sep 11, 2012)

BTOG @ 65 days



No hermies. Just dank. Taking her down tomorrow.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;giuM-RzMEnQ]http://youtu.be/giuM-RzMEnQ[/video]


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 11, 2012)

Man I placed two orders at the tude back to back on the same day, but so far only one of them has been delivered, the other one still hasnt left ny isc?? Any ideas what could be taking so long? and I did do the guarantee t shirt shipping so should I worry or just be patient?

And when is the sin city 2 and dawgfather drop and the other lvpk crosses from Alphakronik supposed to happen?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 11, 2012)

cotchept said:


> BTOG @ 65 days
> 
> No hermies. Just dank. Taking her down tomorrow.


Looks just like one of mine. Dank stuff. How's the smell?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Tahoe Alien F2 Alien Dominate! Done in 42 days gona take it to 50 for max stoneness...Enjoy the porn!
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]...[/FONT]


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 12, 2012)

Smells Like Cherry Chem Pledge Fuel! Whooo!!! Fastest strain ive ever grown!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 12, 2012)

^^looks like it can take some more days so many hairs..

oh and socal seeds dropped on zon and in newsletter from zon it said bodhi drop coming next week hope after Wednesday -.-


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 12, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Smells Like Cherry Chem Pledge Fuel! Whooo!!! Fastest strain ive ever grown!


Not to sound like a dick, but that still looks like it needs a few more weeks. Maybe its just me. I think Alien even recommends taking it to 8 Weeks, 9 wks for max stoniness.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 12, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Man I placed two orders at the tude back to back on the same day, but so far only one of them has been delivered, the other one still hasnt left ny isc?? Any ideas what could be taking so long? and I did do the guarantee t shirt shipping so should I worry or just be patient?
> 
> And when is the sin city 2 and dawgfather drop and the other lvpk crosses from Alphakronik supposed to happen?


Happens somtime, i had one sit there for 30 days before moving on


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 12, 2012)

How was the hunting trip HR? Were you a mighty slayer? Do you know if the CV Preorder is still going? I sent Mr. C an email, but figured I might find out from someone in the know.  You getting anything from CV? I want to get the Electric Larry Land, Matanuska Valley Thunder Fuck x LA Affie BX, and Afghani Bullrider x Pakistani Chitral Kush. Kinda pricey, but I've wanted all of those genetics in those 3 for a long while. I was debating the Lemon Skunk x Trainwreck, but I think the ELL will fit the bill for me nicely. I have access to an original Larry cut, and really would like to get it into seed form and I figure the ELL is a pretty solid place to start.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 12, 2012)

Still going but not sure whats still there I contacted Mr. Cannetics and he said its k and get the GSC x Trainwreck if I send money via Western Union just waiting for the confirmation and the infos.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 12, 2012)

tellii=ng the truth is not being a dick...if it is then I'm one too...that plant is not even close to being done.....anything is fast if you take it 2 weeks early!!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone know when BOG seeds are dropping at TSD? Definitely would like to try the real L.S.D...


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 12, 2012)

No info on that just look at the site as often as possible.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 12, 2012)

Got some BD :happy:

They are a bit touchy with hardening off with the skinny haze leaves as you can see with the one in the back.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

anyone know about Cream Of The Crop ?

lovin the descriptions.......HIGH GRADE FI EVA AH NUH BUSH WEED NEVA!!!!
sounds like their jamaican


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 12, 2012)

huey14: I have a five pack of timewreck was wondering how to spot the bloodwreck pheno...

subcool: It will turn the color of blood at week 7 of budding. Hence the name.


Well mine is doing that at week 3-4.........






-Bud


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 12, 2012)

drop tude

head trip
blue tara
jabba's stash


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

Blue Tara and Head Trip for me...been wanting these for a long time now


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

Centennial Seeds also listed


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 12, 2012)

Blue Tara - 73

Head Trip - 96

Jabba's Stash(non-rmx) - 73
_
**EDIT: sorry, I gots the Jabbas Stash mixed up with TE(R)._


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 12, 2012)

Man... decisions! Do I scoop up some Bodhi right now or hold off till Friday for the Jaws drop @ TSD?? 

If I wait until Friday, all of the Bodhi will probably be sold out by then... and fighting amongst all of the other peeps who are gonna be flooding TSD may not guarantee anything either.

I'd LOVE to find a well balanced Blockhead/Katsu pheno in that Head Trip, I'll tell you what! *in Hank Hill voice*


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

Damn I saw the posts on BB and thought it was the drop at seur from the leftovers.. Glad I didn't miss that!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

i myself hope they last until 2nite

i updated my credit card this morning but funds wont be available till 2nite...this is gonna be my last order for a while


Head Trip
Blue tara
Agent Orange
Purple Chem

so far...


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 12, 2012)

Dammn attiude sucks that attiuded doesn't take cash in mail for these drops.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2012)

I read on another forum that hippie headband is: Bubba kush x (purple urkle x headband) x (the white x aloha white widow)


I wouldn't worry about your pack stuck in ny I had six orders and all made it some that I ordered days after the others came first so just be patient. the tude is 100% delivery for me so far!

Anyone see all the new SoCal seeds on the zon? Never had any experience with them anyone else


----------



## wheezer (Sep 12, 2012)

I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need any more, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore.....


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 12, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need any more, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore.....


YOU NEED MORE SEEDS YOU DO NOT HAVE ENOUGH.. hahaha


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need any more, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore.....


ah just order one pack of hazeman seeds and you will get 26 beans one pack is the 12 hippie headband freebies for $52 plus shipping, that is cheap. all right enough about hazeman for now on!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

hmmmm, the price of those OG Raskal strains have really dropped


----------



## typoerror (Sep 12, 2012)

gotta get it!

Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: International Express
Original Breeders Packs
T-shirt XL
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Bodhi Seeds Head Trip
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BODQ288
Price: $70.51

Product: Alphakronik Genes Seeds Bandana
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: ALPI275
Price: $33.64


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2012)

@typoerror what bank is that from?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

On the description of headtrip it says it's choco trip x snow lotus?
i thought it was choco trip x goohead?


----------



## typoerror (Sep 12, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @typoerror what bank is that from?



attitude bro


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> On the description of headtrip it says it's choco trip x snow lotus?
> i thought it was choco trip x goohead?


goohead is snow lotus

which is afgooey x blockhead

afgooey is: afghani #1 x maui haze
blockhead is: unknown strain x sweet tooth


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> goohead is snow lotus
> 
> which is afgooey x blockhead


Thanks for clearing that up!
I dunno why but I thought it was something else..

Gotta love bodhi's descriptions.. Bounty hunter hideout funk lmao

"and smells ranging from dark roast coffee, exotic tropical fruits,
african violets, elderberry, body odour, apple butter, and bounty
hunter hideout funk. deep head nodding trance cannabis for super
space exploration..."


----------



## cotchept (Sep 12, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Looks just like one of mine. Dank stuff. How's the smell?


It's got that typical Lemony OG funk but it's not as sticky as other OGs i've grown.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Thanks for clearing that up!
> I dunno why but I thought it was something else..
> 
> Gotta love bodhi's descriptions.. Bounty hunter hideout funk lmao
> ...


yip he's the best at that....i could of never pinpoint out flavors like he does and put it into mystical descriptions like that


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

The best forsure lol not too many breeders out there that I'd pretty much get their whole catalog and bodhi is definitely one of them..
I wonder how he comes up with those mystical descriptions.. Probably madd weed and meditation lol


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 12, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> i myself hope they last until 2nite
> 
> i updated my credit card this morning but funds wont be available till 2nite...*this is gonna be my last order for a while*
> 
> ...


Lol, you're kidding right? Unless by awhile you mean a couple weeks until more bodhi drops. I support you if you really mean it though.



wheezer said:


> I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore, I have enough seeds I don't need any more, I have enough seeds I don't need anymore.....


if you say it enough times it must be true.


----------



## azulknight (Sep 12, 2012)

three strains left head trip, jabbas stash, and blu terra left


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 12, 2012)

I think there are better bodhis to come  Ancient og might be a hit like the Goji OG.....


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 12, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Not to sound like a dick, but that still looks like it needs a few more weeks. Maybe its just me. I think Alien even recommends taking it to 8 Weeks, 9 wks for max stoniness.


It is a 45 day strain he told me sum of the Alien Strains are Super Quick Finishers and yes he does say to take it to 56 days for HIS pheno! Mine happends to finish quicker and the thing has 30% amber trichs and the rest milky! But i have decided to take them to 50 days giving them 8 more days!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 12, 2012)

From Attitude's twitter feed: "_Grape Stomper OG limited release available on September 19th_"


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 12, 2012)

Man I just copped the jabbas stash and blue Tara! You guys make the head trip sound killer tho. Maybe I shoulda got that too? Idk shit about its genetics it sounds fire but I want the pre 92 bubba that bodhi has!holla


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 12, 2012)

16 packs of Rare Dankness _Rare Dankness_ back in stock at TSD.

As much as I knock the company, I've still been waiting for these a long time.

*edit: wait, it's Rare _*DARK*_ness... nvfm....

Thinking about grabbing the same beans as you Tone. All of the numbers are about half of what they were just a few hours ago.


----------



## guwall (Sep 12, 2012)

What's the stock levels I'm driving and in the car I have to order when I get home somebody help me out


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 12, 2012)

49
68
44

Jabba
headtrip
blue tara


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

guwall said:


> What's the stock levels I'm driving and in the car I have to order when I get home somebody help me out


Here ya go homie..

Choco trip - 68 left
blue tara - 44 left
jabbas stash - 49 left


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> Lol, you're kidding right? Unless by awhile you mean a couple weeks until more bodhi drops. I support you if you really mean it though.
> 
> 
> 
> if you say it enough times it must be true.


for real, i should have said a rest from buying anything except Bodhi
really serious bout that tho, strictly Bodhi

super tempting with those Rare Dankness restocks at TSD tho, cuz i bought these and lost them all when i was having customs problems, plus the main one i wanted was the Rare Darkness

Purple Haze #2
4 Corners
Longs Peak Blue
The Ox
Purple Swish


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 12, 2012)

For some reason I thought they had Rare Dankness #1 by itself in seed form.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 12, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> It is a 45 day strain he told me sum of the Alien Strains are Super Quick Finishers and yes he does say to take it to 56 days for HIS pheno! Mine happends to finish quicker and the thing has 30% amber trichs and the rest milky! But i have decided to take them to 50 days giving them 8 more days!



Doesn't really matter what he said, from the pics it looks like they could use another 2 weeks.


----------



## RedMan420 (Sep 12, 2012)

I just ordered a pack of head trip from bodhi.this will be first time grow bodhi,can't wait to get these seeds going!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2012)

bodhi's blue tara sounds bomb but of course all his shit is bomb to a degree

I hear that mosca use tho work with hazemn and the mosca blue fin sounds very nice and not pricey. I might have to get it! and mosca Mack fly: warlock x c99, great combo!


----------



## D3monic (Sep 12, 2012)

What's the word on "Cream of the Crop"? Never noticed them before on the tude. Few nice sounding strains but I am curious as to their stability. Anyone deal with them or are they new?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2012)

my blackjack in 3rd day of flower, looks like it is growing to left but i topped it and the branch is just going that way but is stable I staked it:


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

i love your cabinet jenks but cant stand all that electrical shit near the floor.

sends me into OCD freak fits.

then i go into my lab just to clean the floor (again).
fuck.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

what's cooking with bodhi :


finished lines of last breeding cycle:

restocks:

cheech wizard
goji og
love triangle
head trip
dream lotus
jabbas stash
white lotus
tranquil elephantizer remix

new:

jabbas stash remixes:
gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)


RKU road kill unicorn (purple unicorn x snowlotus)
strange brew (breeder steve's sweet skunk clone x snowlotus)
ancient og (72 iran x snowlotus)
satsuma (cali o x snowlotus)
buddhas hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
pagoda (oldsog super silver haze x snow lotus) 
snow queen (pinequeen x snowlotus)
wish mountain (krush x snowlotus)
gold lotus (goldstar x snowlotus)
silver lotus (super silver haze x snowlotus)
mass super skunk x snowlotus
kindness (afwreck x snowlotus)
lemon diesel x snowlotus
larry og (smf) x snowlotus
green crack x snowlotus
thaishine x snowlotus
trainwreck x snowlotus
jft x snowlotus
blackberry kush x snowlotus


freebies:
blue lotus (dj's blue blueberry mother cut x snowlotus)
wifi 3 x snowlotus
raining seeds blessing mix

unreleased or in testing:
pestillence (inkognyto) x snowlotus
jade dragon (legend og x snowlotus)
superstitious (stevie wonder x snowlotus)
herijuana x snowlotus
skunk 91 (chem 91 x rks)
drunken unicorn (purple unicorn x purple moonshine)
dirty hippy x rks
blue dream x purple moonshine
pre 2000 dj short blueberry indica x purple moonshine
drunken master (so cal master kush x purple moonshine)
drunken monkey (grape ape x purple moonshine)
zuvuya (nevilles haze x a11g)
snow leopard (tigermelon x snowlotus)
lucky 13 (hp13 x 88 g13/hp)
green crack x a11g
dirty queen (dirty hippy x pinequeen)
dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega)
flying tiger (tigermelon x a11g)
goji og x sunshine daydream
buzz aldrin (larry x a1g)
g13/hp x uzbeki
blackberry kush bx1
bubba kush x uzbeki
blueberry indica x purple moonshine
nl6 x pinequeen
lemon thai x a11g
socal master kush x g13hp
lemon diesel x uzbeki
ssh x appalachia
kohiba black x g13/hp
oldsog ssh x uzbeki
blowfish x appalachia
ssh x appalachia
genius thai (lemon thai x a11g)
mcluvin (pinesoul x pinequeen)
chem 91 x pinequeen


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 12, 2012)

sorry gudkarma, I'm a neat freak but trying to keep that small cab organized is impossible, even though its 6 feet high 4 feet wide and 3 feet deep its still not as nice as a good sized grow rm you can walk into. someday man someday!

gu that is all what you have from bodhi? if so I'm floored that is one hell of a line up man!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

and 50 packs of gogi og hitting TSD.

like real soon.


----------



## guwall (Sep 12, 2012)

If you don't have a goji right now, and you're a kush fan.... your dumb...straight up.


EDIT: well you will be dumb if you don't buy a pack this time.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

Hhahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahhaha

^ & that from a man driving & trying to buy seeds via his phone.

love it.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;uLS_HARAYZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLS_HARAYZQ[/video]


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)
RKU road kill unicorn (purple unicorn x snowlotus)
ancient og (72 iran x snowlotus)
satsuma (cali o x snowlotus)
wish mountain (krush x snowlotus)
green crack x snowlotus
blackberry kush x snowlotus


thank you!!!!


and i want all in the unreleased list...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

i love that episode !

matt & trey thank you for sparing no religion, person, office, or anything else in our society from your critical & hilarious commentary.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

i actually added a few snowlotus crosses to my list of likables :

green crack , trainwreck, mass super skunk, & lemon diesel x snowlotus


----------



## MrN1ceGuy (Sep 12, 2012)

what is the best kind of kush you can buy? or is it more of a preference?


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

Buck, 
clear ur messages. tryin to reply but ur inbox is full


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

MrN1ceGuy said:


> what is the best kind of kush you can buy? or is it more of a preference?


definitely a preference


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> what's cooking with bodhi :
> 
> 
> finished lines of last breeding cycle:
> ...


holy shit! That list has more shit on it that i want than the last one.. 
Atleast some of the ones I wanted are freebies..
when and where are all those crosses coming out??


----------



## Buck123 (Sep 12, 2012)

medz i pm'd ya brother!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

Buck123 said:


> medz i pm'd ya brother!


u need to clear ur inbox


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

actually you need to keep your in/sent boxes spotless !

always.

*

bodhi isnt really giving specific information on which strains are for immediate release.

here's what he noted :

" so heres whats currently finished this cycle, some are still hanging on the line, some bagged and ready to go, some are being tested, and some are incoming to various vendors. theres lots of snowlotus hybrids this cycle, it was my first time letting a male go in my flower room, usually i hand pollinate with a paintbrush, but this new way cuts down on the variety of strains but increases the production tenfold. appalachia hybrids are the current cycle and will be done in 10 weeks, along with some tent hybrids, and outdoor stuff. "


----------



## Buck123 (Sep 12, 2012)

sorry brother!


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 12, 2012)

^^^^agreed!!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 12, 2012)

jade dragon (legend og x snowlotus)
pestillence (inkognyto) x snowlotus
drunken unicorn (purple unicorn x purple moonshine)
blue dream x purple moonshine
pre 2000 dj short blueberry indica x purple moonshine
drunken monkey (grape ape x purple moonshine)
zuvuya (nevilles haze x a11g)
blackberry kush bx1
blueberry indica x purple moonshine
kohiba black x g13/hp
blowfish x appalachia

Yes please


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i actually added a few snowlotus crosses to my list of likables :
> 
> green crack , trainwreck, mass super skunk, & lemon diesel x snowlotus


very good taste in gentics,MSS for sure.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

let me put a tiny fire under the asses of people who leave shit in their PM boxes...

imagine if you will :

the best of the brightest tech nerds working for the DEA, FBI, or LEO vs. el pengunio (potroast)

all i can say is "intruder alert" !

ah yeah.
keep your boxes clean.

especially if you pork chop cuttings , fly rice & beans, or trade playing cards.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

you know genuity i saw a recent picture of beans in a vial... maybe via sam seedwell ? ...and he had mss x trainwreck pictured.

hot cakes & syrup , can i have some ?

mss is some hella BOMB herbals.
true classic for sure.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> let me put a tiny fire under the asses of people who leave shit in their PM boxes...
> 
> imagine if you will :
> 
> ...


And that's only partially safe. When riu crashed and all those posts were lost, I had PMs in my box that I had deleted months before pop back up. So all the PMs still exist somewhere to my knowledge.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

totally had the same experience !

bro... i was on a date ...and my phone blows the hell up with email alerts.

phone on the table... i casually hit the mail icon... & its like "MARIJUANA MESSAGES" all over the fucking place.

endless herb messages from ages ago.

mutha fuck you el penguino !

chick looks down & gives me the evil eye 

i had two hot rockets in my pocket... & with that dirty look, none for you bitch!

could not wait to get away from this hipster chick who left the house w/ bedhead on a damn first date... like its some kinda fucking haute style.

no whore, you're just lazy w/ terrible tattoos & a penchant for shoving food in your face cause that fridge in your ikea furnished dirty ass crib is totally fucking empty.

[youtube]KNQRqAoT-2c[/youtube]

RIP isaac hayes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck123 (Sep 12, 2012)

throwin this out there could anyone purchase me a pack of choco trip and i'll cover costs no longer have a debit card and only have cash on me!! Been chasin these babys for 6 months last chance ever too lol so yeh if u could help a brother b4 he goes insane that'd be siick pm me please!! ryan!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> you know genuity i saw a recent picture of beans in a vial... maybe via sam seedwell ? ...and he had mss x trainwreck pictured.
> 
> hot cakes & syrup , can i have some ?
> 
> ...


The mss x tw beans pic was mine. Sure does sound good. Damn plant limits, I'd have all kinds of wicked shit kicking if it weren't for that bs.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks gud! Bodhi sure knows how to keep ppl camping lol


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

my mistake... mr. nickelson.

but i still want


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm gonna finger bang bang bodhi's beans into my life... finger bang bang bangin yea that's right.


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 12, 2012)

OsxOg the bluer shots are under a 420par The morr yellow 600hps


----------



## guwall (Sep 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> let me put a tiny fire under the asses of people who leave shit in their PM boxes...
> 
> imagine if you will :
> 
> ...



THIS MAN......................IS A GENIUS.




...and a witty fuck


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

damn twisted pleasure , those full plant shots are almost donkey dick half amazing.

try & upload to an album (in your profile, make one, upload to it) & let's see it LARGE style.

*

& higher medz , if you could please , i'd like to check out some of those chocolate kush (chocolpe kush?) dry nug shots.

and any choco kush flower shots too 

*

tonights a good night for flower photos.
just sayin.

brand new.
or repeats... or your favs ...its all just fine by me.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

i just snatched this one through my grow glasses.

fucking rad !

: dreamy in blue :


----------



## genuity (Sep 12, 2012)

very nice flower gud.

this is my force og,sweet like bear meat this gal is.
pine/menthol/strong og smell.






^^^23 days 12/12


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 12, 2012)

fukers my camera sucks or i'd show you all up


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 12, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> brand new.
> or repeats... or your favs ...its all just fine by me.


I just posted at shit ton HERE... was bored and really high.

also..

just being a good guy, trying my damnest to get subcool to talk to a hippy dude I know so that we have more choices at the other place. 

finger bang.. bang bang into my life.. gotta finger bang bang subby's prices down to just right.. bang bang bang.. space bang bitches!


----------



## punkenstien (Sep 12, 2012)

Can someone please steer me in the right direction? Need to check out some grow logs and smoke reports on Bhodi's gear. I recently ordered a few packs due to all the hype and have smoked some of the strains he used on his crosses and they kicked some serious ass on thier own but after looking for grow and smoke reports I cant seem to find much on his crosses. Ty


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

spacedawg.

& this JTR i have with 100% incredible structure.
touch the main stem, you sticky.
node space real happy about.
everything is lined up.
stars just right.

im a closet thong wearing subby fan.
please have mrs jill autograph one of those for me drank.
i know you kinda tight with the man himself.

my new line up is FUCKING SICK !
im like , do i wait to cut the dawg or let her get big & burly.
little less cuts on the dawg & she'll be able to give me runs. i'd have to pass on this round.

maybe go 7 dawg & 7 blue dream.
i cant stand to run a mix tray though.

decisions!


----------



## cotchept (Sep 12, 2012)

Btog


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 12, 2012)

Thats good to here Gud... yea Sub has some sure fire dank.. you gotta hunt for it, like any other breeder.. you aint gonna get lucky with every pack. But usually you do I feel with his gear. Only exception being my experience with Void.. didnt care for.. was wretched in the taste and smell department.. and Jilly bean, I just didnt get lucky. Never got anything but the smelly armpit pheno. Pandoras Box.. went thru a whole pack and found one female.. shes chillin downstairs, just flipped to Bloom tonight. Tomorrow DAY ONE of 12/12.

My Chernobyl, Space Queen, Agent Orange, A13BX, SpaceDawg. Qrazy Train..Spacedawg all sick. Loved those plants. Jacks Cleaner II.. had one really sick short pink lemonade pheno.. the other plants were "okay" but nothing like that one keeper. Its all about doing the work. You work hard, you get rewarded. Sometimes it takes more work than other times, like with Agent Orange my experience was amazing, bunch of keepers in a pack.. thats why I was surprised to hear others bitchin bout nanners, my A13... was also amazing.. diamond covered triangular spears of dank as hell bud. Loved that shit.. everyones experiences are different tho, I just do whats right for me. and then I post pictures. haha. 

My Timewrecks are lookin nice. Hope I get that keeper.. Qush too. I can tell allready my Pandoras Box is gonna stick around.. as long as she yields well. She smells like a pink lemonade snapple. Its almost intoxixcating. JTR x SQ... yes please, lol.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 12, 2012)

......................................


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

if i wait.
& im gonna.

nearly an entire tray of spacedawg can be mine.
then i can get weed drunk every night.

now thats how i spell "success"... s p a c e d a w g

so imma waiting.

next, this weekend, drop : blue dream.
^ from a fine cali farmer !!!


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;HiTKW0IjxKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiTKW0IjxKg[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 12, 2012)

i love how pudgy he is.
all soft & supple.

contrasted by the rock music & that solo when he bails... kills me.

confounded by that bird netting & 2x4 once again.

cant wait to have coffee tomorrow morning & watch that.
thanks subby , you entertain me.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 12, 2012)

Getting a couple from the Cannaventure drop. Ya'll mother fuckers raided all the good shit already lol. I had to settle for the Bullrider and LVLS x Trainwreck.


----------



## juts (Sep 12, 2012)

im having trouble finding some nice $40 regular-10pack strains, im having second thoughts on mandala's PNR


----------



## Drishti (Sep 12, 2012)

juts said:


> im having trouble finding some nice $40 regular-10pack strains, im having second thoughts on mandala's PNR


Pleanty of sub $50 dank to be had out there..
SGW, Classic seeds, Sannies, esko, dynasty, gooeybreeder etc etc


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dam i almost missed the bodhi drop at the tude lol but i got me some


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 12, 2012)

hell yea hellrazier. what you pick out?


----------



## Allowishus Gooberhagen (Sep 13, 2012)

Smoking on one of the colas off the Jaffa Cake (Vortex bx) by Supernatural. Strong acidic grapefruit smell all through flower, then went tangerine at finish. At 18 days in the jar, makes the entire room smell like oranges. My first time with a "orange/citrus" smell/taste plant. Stone is a confusing, headjerker. Hits like sativa, settles in indica. As much as the IF Space Bubba has taken me for a ride 6/6 male and 1 hermie.....i really liked this Jaffa Cake, and will run Kingsblood in the near future to see a diff variation crossed to Jaffa. Wish I had his Headband.

I passed on the Bodhi drop today but am eager beaver for those future crosses of his. I have 2 Sunshine Daydream seedlings in veg and a (Nepal totem-pole) pheno Goji at day 43 that has a distinct Triple-Sec smell....dirty Tijuana lemon bar-top sour patch kids. Slow to flower and stretched to 4ft 8....but I will red carpet her to 15 weeks if she pleases. Only popped 1 seed to find her. 

I have fallen for Chem. I have smoked my share of OG's and I think I like the sour/pine infusion of Chem more than the dusty lemon flavors of OG. The D-Kush from Karma sold me. I have 4 HoF Arctic Fallout, 5 Karma D-Kush, 2 Bodhi Sunshine Daydream, and a RD Rugburn in veg right now. As much as I like exotic flavors and crosses, the bag appeal and stench of Chem and/or OG, regardless of yield, is just worth it. No more bean popping until I get a cloning system down that works....I have already grown a couple plants that should have been mothered and this upcoming run will be my first mom/clone test.

Gud, this video is for you. 
[video=youtube;gi_-PddFCKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi_-PddFCKU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> hell yea hellrazier. what you pick out?


Jabbas stash
Headtrip
Blue tara 

Was all that was left


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 13, 2012)

lol thats all that got released XDwhy I'll rather wait for ancient OG might become a legend like goji...


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 13, 2012)

only Bodhi for me from now...can call me Bias for Bodhi !!!!



Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: International Express
Original Breeders Packs
Do not add guarantee
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Bodhi Seeds Head Trip
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BODQ288
Price: $70.76

Product: Bodhi Seeds Blue Tara
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BOD2288
Price: $70.76

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Jack The Ripper
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: TGAG125
Price: $56.28

Product: TGA Subcool Seeds Agent Orange
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 10 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: TGAQ125
Price: $112.58

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Purple Chem
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: CALF312
Price: $112.58

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 T H Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 T H Seeds S.A.G.E
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #4 Connoisseur Genetics Seeds SSSDH
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #5 DNA Genetics Hash Plant Haze
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #5
Price: $0.00


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 13, 2012)

has anyone else realised it cost 2c more for a 10 pack than (2) 5 packs of TGA strains @ tude


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

Higher Medz said:


> has anyone else realised it cost 2c more for a 10 pack than (2) 5 packs of TGA strains @ tude


Didnt notice


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 13, 2012)

I wanna post this again cuz it kinda blows my mind.



bodhiseeds said:


> finished lines of last breeding cycle:
> 
> restocks:
> 
> ...


WTF? Seriously? How am I supposed to afford all that? How does he even make that many strains in one seed run? Thats probably more strains than most people have in their entire collections. I think he must have super cannabis powers.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> I wanna post this again cuz it kinda blows my mind.
> 
> 
> WTF? Seriously? How am I supposed to afford all that? How does he even make that many strains in one seed run? Thats probably more strains than most people have in their entire collections. I think he must have super cannabis powers.


Im thinking the same thing lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

sounds like some killer stuff coming up. I'm gonna have to save to pick up a few of those lol. Hopefully it isn't gonna cost a ton per pack.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

Quiet around here tonight. I figured we'd be able to celebrate our 3rd millenium already. 

I really want that Blowfish x Appallachia, Bobba's stash, and the love triangle. A few others on there look good though too.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm having a hard enough time picking from the bodhi stash I already have... so obvious answer is to.....? buy more beans. i wonder why I never pondered this approach before?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

ya the hard part is always trying to pick what to run next. I think im gonna do a fem run when I get some room. Green crack and Firestarter calling my name. The Casey Jones cut I got from a friend is in flowering and just looks amazing. It is starting to get that signature Casey smell also. Can't wait to see what White Fire brings to it. May throw a few Dinafem freebies in there also. I have these Nepali Indica x PCK fems also that really have been enticing me.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

and I'm really excited about these Afghani Bullrider x PCK seeds from Cannaventure. Both are genetics I've wanted for a long while. It just sounds like it could produce some dank nasty.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm on a DANK hunt myself after this Cali yo (thanks to Gu or HM) I'm loving on the funky ass pheno now.. lol


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

next run is marked and ready for dirt 

Yo MaMa (Afgooey x Appalachia)
Snow Leopard (Tigermelon x Snowlotus)
Tigers Milk (Bubba Kush x Appalachia)
Dank Sinatra (LA Affie x 88 G13xHP)
Orange Sunshine (Ae77 Cali O x sunshine Daydream)
Goji OG (nepali og x Snowlotus)
Purple Nepali Highland Sativa 
LA pure kush x uzbekastani


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> next run is marked and ready for dirt
> 
> Yo MaMa (Afgooey x Appalachia)
> Snow Leopard (Tigermelon x Snowlotus)
> ...



Bodhi all the way huh! Going to be a sick show


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Bodhi all the way huh! Going to be a sick show



to be honest before I got smells coming off the current run I'm doing.... I was leaning more to the CV side with BlueMagoo and GGG with GrapestomperOG. not now....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just took down a run a force og had 7 phenos now im down to 2! Gunna keep running them till im certain of the keeper...
phenos 1 is one i call the black death, looks just like bc bud depots the (black) so far its a good yielder and zero nanners 
somthing i cant say for the other phenos.....


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the 3rd Millennium gentlemen. And 1k posts for me.  Lookin good Sketch. That dank sinatra sounds like it'll be fun.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

still got that love triangle waiting for a good home...  


Hellrazier I was lucky I was offline when the drop for them was live... shit was expensive...


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

My current seed run in flowering looks amazing. The Fugu kush is really nice. It looks like the Blowfish is holding its own with the Bubba. No Bubba smells, so i'm taking the wax candy smell they are all giving off as the Blowfish. For an F1 they are remarkably uniform. slight changes in leaf structure, some thinner, some thicker. Slight differences in nodal stacking, but other than that they are very similar.

The Raskals OG both look amazing. 1 Fire OG pheno which smells like pinesol lemon cleaner and is shorter and has tighter stacking, and the SFV pheno which has the kushy smell with light lemony highlights. Both are producing nice big buds and are super frosty. 

The Original Amnesia is starting to really fill in and the smell coming off it is insane. It has an intense whiskey haze smell. It just reeks. It smells just like a whiskey and coke mixed with haze. Good thing I love whiskey, lol. I'm about 4 weeks in now. Can't wait to see them in a month.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> still got that love triangle waiting for a good home...
> 
> 
> Hellrazier I was lucky I was offline when the drop for them was live... shit was expensive...


Dude we're gonna make this happen. ITs my gf's 21st this weekend, but after that I have a pretty clear schedule.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> still got that love triangle waiting for a good home...
> 
> 
> Hellrazier I was lucky I was offline when the drop for them was live... shit was expensive...


Its been alot of work sorting through them and running cycle after cycle in coco and hydro to be 100% 
certain and even now im still working 2 phenos lol. Shit is by far some of the best smoke i have  
Wish i could of picked up a back up pack but at that price i couldnt


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its been alot of work sorting through them and running cycle after cycle in coco and hydro to be 100%
> certain and even now im still working 2 phenos lol. Shit is by far some of the best smoke i have
> Wish i could of picked up a back up pack but at that price i couldnt


i know i've been saying it for awhile, but I am gonna do a hydro run here soon. Just gonna run my best strain in it for the first run to see how it goes. I know this SLH produces some insanity in hydro. It does great for me in soil. I just throws baseball bats in hydro though. I have to tear down for an inspection soon, but after that. I'm gonna put it all together. still prob gonna run B.C. nutes for the ease of it all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> i know i've been saying it for awhile, but I am gonna do a hydro run here soon. Just gonna run my best strain in it for the first run to see how it goes. I know this SLH produces some insanity in hydro. It does great for me in soil. I just throws baseball bats in hydro though. I have to tear down for an inspection soon, but after that. I'm gonna put it all together. still prob gonna run B.C. nutes for the ease of it all.


You thinking flood tables?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You thinking flood tables?


Probably just ebb and flow. Kinda restricted in height. Though I have thought about doing tables with rockwool and building trellis nets to spread it all out.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its been alot of work sorting through them and running cycle after cycle in coco and hydro to be 100%
> certain and even now im still working 2 phenos lol. Shit is by far some of the best smoke i have
> Wish i could of picked up a back up pack but at that price i couldnt



now that's putting in work... lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Probably just ebb and flow. Kinda restricted in height. Though I have thought about doing tables with rockwool and building trellis nets to spread it all out.


Hey night do you have cannetics abilitys?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey night do you have cannetics abilitys?


No I don't, i've asked a few times and never really got a response. they opening it back up again?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> No I don't, i've asked a few times and never really got a response. they opening it back up again?


Not sure but i can look into it
i have a thread over there with a killer table setup
with a serius sog going lol


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

Ya for sure do so. I always need new places to check out and I'd love to see what you are up to. Only so many forums I troll. This is where I do most of my dmg, but I check out CC, zon, and the farm forums also.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

juts said:


> im having trouble finding some nice $40 regular-10pack strains, im having second thoughts on mandala's PNR


so easy =====> http://www.sanniesshop.com/breeders-choice/


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

I smell fish tacos ^^^


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

^ just like the assholes storming american embassies ... i hope you catch a drone strike through an open window in your house.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 13, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Probably just ebb and flow. Kinda restricted in height. Though I have thought about doing tables with rockwool and building trellis nets to spread it all out.


Look into the Fearless Gardener tables by Supernatural. You can get the table super low with those things. They're hard to find and harder to get. I had to get one of my LHS's to import a few from Canada for me.

I did a few runs with AK using them. I highly recommend!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 13, 2012)

sigh bodhi robbin them poor growers money -.- his seeds to dank people cannot resist lol and so much variation really no idea what to choose u think the what you guys thinking tranquil elephantizer remix/goji og/ancient og?can only get one -.-

oh and this is a message from mr. cannetics (cannazon) on the bodhi drop(goji/tranquil)-->


> i am expecting the bodhi gear towards the end of next week if not the week after. just all depends on the speed of the mail service.


hope it helps..


and to be honest I think every cross of bodhi is dank hard to get a fail...might as well roll a dice...


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 13, 2012)

boom bang!!! Bodhi all the way...



SketchyGrower said:


> next run is marked and ready for dirt
> 
> Yo MaMa (Afgooey x Appalachia)
> Snow Leopard (Tigermelon x Snowlotus)
> ...


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone here tried NDN guys old g13 x HP?


----------



## juts (Sep 13, 2012)

hey guys another question

so i have some landrace collections from my treks and bagseeds and i wonder how do breeders/seed companies get rid of that nutty smell from the beanz? whenever i open my stash box it reeks of hempseed oil smell while the ones from breeders dont[they smell like bond paper lol], theyre not rotting or anything as ive tested 5 of each for germ rates a couple of days ago and it was 100% from diff types

TIA


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 13, 2012)

got me another twin seedling....this time it's Bodhi's '89 NL #5 noof cut x BCSC NL #5


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

bluechem


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Anyone here tried NDN guys old g13 x HP?


Ive never had the straight cut. But I have a few packs where this was used. 

Sketch that's a sweet line up. Super jealous. 

Nightbirdx I have a pack of blowfishXapplachia on the way here. And a pack of the Bobbas stash.


----------



## guwall (Sep 13, 2012)

Wtf KaB, how'd you get that lucky.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

little reggae... 

[video=youtube;25YynzZG_nA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25YynzZG_nA[/video]


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 13, 2012)

I fackin love lazy afternoon by them gud!! Nice song post


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Wtf KaB, how'd you get that lucky.


Cause bodhi sent me some blowfishXappy and I had bad luck(on my end) with em. The bobas is cause I believe in two things....1. happy wife = happy life(my girls fav strain is LA CON), and 2. where there's a will there's a way. Getting high as shit then off to bike for the day. Gotta love this fall weather. 

[video=youtube;TvZoeqrOz7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZoeqrOz7w[/video]


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

got an arrival of newbies :

this order from the new spot with the store came in a normal time frame.

a) g13 haze (freebie)
b) cosmic bubba kush (seekers of genetic wisdom)
c) big bud (classic seeds version)
d) afgooie x romulan (classic)
e) humbolt purple (classic)
f) chemdawg x c99 x purpurea tensinesus (classic)


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd have to say that from the bodhi list of strains I don't have that I want (besides the obvious answer of everyone) it would be drunken unicorn, all the jabbas remixes and the mcluvin. It was a very difficult choice when I signed up to test the dirty Sanchez. I really wanted the SoCal master kushes(wyte got em) and the mcluvins. But the dirty Sanchez sounded great and the name. I mean, I get to tell people I just gave them that dirty Sanchez after I blaze them down!
So much on that list tho. I've got the zuvayas. They look sweet in the test thread ,might me a few issues in the line, but man a fast a11g influenced nevils' haze! I love the sounds of that. Bet that shit would make a newb hide in the closet. 

Thanks Gud- we cool man.


----------



## Drishti (Sep 13, 2012)

@kab <3slightly stoopid, ocean beach represent.


I was( still am?) gonna grab some cosmic bubba, but felt I needed head trip more


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

np KAB.

hmmm... bodhi gonna have to prove himself to me 

im honestly not interested in a room full of cuts vs. snow lotus.
anybody else, and we'd all be talking smack.

still guy got a tight game & im super pleased to see you guys get down with all this bodhi gear.

i got my bodhi to show & grow ... and that whore is getting a big ass container tonight.
keeper & havent even run it
never up pot so quick.

the nl #5 x tok : is like a hot chick, you can just tell.

like that JTR & even sannies kolossus... all have the perfect structure for my lab.
which bring us full circle to the shit we purchase & why.

i already cant wait for e$ko's gear to show : holy princess , sourcindy , & chucky's bride.

& my next seed score gonna be a minute... cause i really really need a t5


----------



## Drishti (Sep 13, 2012)

i hear ya. Snow lotus vs everything seems a little boring, but I'm stoked at the chance to get a hold of some rare cuts that no one else is dropping beans of. I think of it as a frostier version Katsus chocolate trip etc. granted not everything he's crossing snow lotus with is that rare, but there are some gems for sure. 

Really stoked for his upcoming work with other dads like purple moonshine, a11g, Appalachia etc


----------



## typoerror (Sep 13, 2012)

just took one hit off a 4 day dried tester nug of timewreck. one hit, just one. HOLY FUCK! im afraid to hit it again i am so fucking high! super tasty too. a two week cure is going to do wonders for this girl!


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 13, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Afropips re-emerging on TSD? Wtf??
> 
> Thought the breeder had passed..


He did pass. JB is suppose to sourcing some of his remaining stock.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

I look at the snow lotus thing as a very easy way to pick out the (insert clone name brand here) from a batch. can't wait for his next run


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 13, 2012)

Fall without the herb.... All we need is good sensi... Slightly stoopid is dope


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 13, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> got an arrival of newbies :
> 
> this order from the new spot with the store came in a normal time frame.
> 
> ...



Are you reffering to thaT new Site that is on a .nl now?

I think I woulD use them next time if so?

Also if it is that site was the stealth better?


----------



## guwall (Sep 13, 2012)

Just added some:

The White S1 - OGR
Girl Scout cookies x Tw
Motorbreath - pisces



new GGG testers arrived:


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 13, 2012)

So i have decided to go ahead and spray down my Critical+ with the Colodid silver to make pollen and dust the Alien Grenades and Tahoe Aliens to see if i can get the yeild to raise up or make a more frosty beast!


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 13, 2012)

You're going to pollinate plants that are two weeks away from harvest?


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey GU I'll get the GSC x Trainwreck as well will be the ones I be growin any idea how you will grow them?thought about mainlining them...or did you just add them to collection and pop em later?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> Are you reffering to thaT new Site that is on a .nl now?
> 
> I think I woulD use them next time if so?
> 
> Also if it is that site was the stealth better?


yes. 
that's the place.
a new place, with chit/chat , & grow/show.

i like said new place.
put my running journal there.
filling it up & up & up w/ flowers 

nevertheless, stealth is a marginal word.
no different than what nettics (actually just like that) , the tude , or any of them do.

better than what i heard.
not super duper gudkarma stealth.
cause i set the gold standard of grilling you something.

hate to discuss it.
cause i loathe other people divulging stuff.
maybe i'll make a vid, show my tracking, & upwrap for a youtube audience. 

*

damn if i didnt meet a total mega cutie today.
yum ! in her mid 30s looking all about 26 to 28.

this one is the kind you peep in glasses, looking nerdly with a real sexy , lithe (flexible) , mad fuckable body. 

i thought, that chick is hot under all that nerd stuff she got on.

im gonna spread my pollen all over her face.
i know it  and if she aint down with that imma get a new strain for play.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 13, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i actually added a few snowlotus crosses to my list of likables :
> 
> green crack , trainwreck, mass super skunk, & lemon diesel x snowlotus


best green crack i've had was grown from one of my friends I about whited out on it, one of my favorite strains by far. I don't know if any of you know this but in cali the dispensaries here renamed green crack to dream queen they didn't like medicine with the word crack in it.

My buddy, closest friend I should say the one that grew the green crack, here is his current grow 4 weeks into flower: vortex, chernobyl, hex, skunkxxx


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

the breeder calls it green crack.
so i'll call it green crack.

its called a : play on words. 

wtf. imma rename america "greedy money world dominating single party ass to mouth slut land".
has a nice ring to it.

& gonna start calling "farts" ...sensual love gas.

dream queen, these FAGs.

i just renamed classic seeds afgooy x romulan ==> afgomulan
then i put two into a shot glass of water.

finally.
satisfied !!!!!


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 13, 2012)

I love it when a plan comes together. Togetherness is the key 2 happiness and u guys know what Im talking about..now I can thank everyone without a care....gud days puff puff catch a kool...kab...


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

cant hate a true farming herb farmer forever.

shit i wouldnt be staring into my bean receiving box every day for firestarters if it werent for that dude.

got access to a fine farmer in cali.
he already mentioned about a cutty mc cut for me... which i prefer cause we skip the chase.

unfortunately, *no dis* to my man cause he may be busy, those beans are not here. 

yet my seed crack finger still itchy.

hope wyteberrywidow okay.
got a nice whitedawg daddy i need to pork chop.
or its gotta go into the trash soon cause his penis balls are growing & i dont need no stinking male.


----------



## RedMan420 (Sep 13, 2012)

guwall said:


> Just added some:
> 
> The White S1 - OGR
> Girl Scout cookies x Tw
> ...


what seedbank still has GSC X trainwreck the tude is sold out


----------



## guwall (Sep 13, 2012)

@Redman420, gotta know gud's nemesis


----------



## Drishti (Sep 13, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> best green crack i've had was grown from one of my friends I about whited out on it, one of my favorite strains by far. I don't know if any of you know this but in cali the dispensaries here renamed green crack to dream queen they didn't like medicine with the word crack in it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332914



dispensaries been calling it green crack in Cali to this day. There's always marketing name changes with the profiteers. the good people will tell you if it's a BX, f2 etc


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 13, 2012)

Speaking of bodhi here are a few shots of the BDxPM testers nothing to exciting before cuts.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 13, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Nightbirdx I have a pack of blowfishXapplachia on the way here. And a pack of the Bobbas stash.


Damn man thats awesome. can't wait to get me some of those. I really want to find a real cut of Blowfish, but until I do, I'm tryin the hybrids looking for the most Blowfish Dominant plant that I can find.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah I was super stoked on the first pack I popped. I'm pretty sure this unknown plant I have is one of em. It's wicked potent I'll tell you. I feel real lucky to get another pack to run. (smoking a bowl of in my girls über girlie pipe as I'm typing, but I'm ripping huge loud manly farts it keep it not sissy)

I've almost got this gage gear figured out enough to give a smoke report. I've got a bunch of cuts from em in flower now. I think I've picked my keepers out. Not really too blown away with these testers. The burgs are great. Got one that reeks of raspberries and is so super relaxing and calming. I'm sure it's high in cbds just from the buzz. 

You won't be disappointed in those firestarters. I liked em enough to buy 11 packs. Everyone seems to love em that's run them. Hellraizer,good ole skunkie,lilbsdad. That and blue dream were what I was blazing on my ride today. 

Blue dream is bomb but it makes me eat everything. Literally. I can not stop slamming when I blaze this stuff. I love the up high up it so much but damn I gotta make sure there's a lot to eat when I'm smoking it. Nom nom nom nom.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 13, 2012)

I hear Nevs grail stuff may be sold at TSD in the future....


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 13, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> You're going to pollinate plants that are two weeks away from harvest?


Ohh no im going to pollinate the clones when there in flower!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 13, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> I hear *Nevs grail stuff* may be sold at TSD in the future....


----------



## LILBSDAD (Sep 13, 2012)

Firestarter


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

America fuck Yeah coming to save the motherfuckin day yeah!

That looks like the tall one I have lilbsdad. I like it best outta my two.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

I call that one the green fire pheno..! Slighty taller than the others and seems to yield higher


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 13, 2012)

Drishti said:


> i hear ya. Snow lotus vs everything seems a little boring


I disagree completely 100%.. Snowlotus when crossed with most polyhybrids 80% or more of the time the phenotypes of the resulting f1 (non homozygous)are dominant of the mother, the father's genotype inherited is mostly recessive. So the traits of the mother, terpene profile (smell, taste) and color.. usually are present in the new f1... according to Bodhi and from grows seen on the net, the traits the father passes on are potency, resin profile, and size. So if going by his theory with most of his mother stock being pollinated with the snowlotus male you could have a new f1 with better vigor, more copius resin prodiction, and more potent version of- lemon larry, grape ape, old time bubba kush, purple moonshine, etc...
Snowlotus is to Bodhi what Space Dude is to Subcool.. a killer male with recessive traits that improves whatever you cross it to. After all what is the point of crossing any two strains if the resulting F1 is not better than the parent. There is none. Unless you're a pollen chucker and just throwing dust at anything just to see what youre gonna get, without a goal in mind...::cough, cough:: cannaventure.. 

if you look at most of the descriptions from the Bodhi lines, over the years it has intrigued me that the man usually knows the resulting traits of the F1 before the seeds are shucked from the plant. he is a true breeder who knows his stock and lines well, and usually can predict what will happen before the pollen flys. he sets goals and we reap the benefits. this is part of the reason why the man is so famous and his genes are always in demand.. they have been for years, the bodhi hype isnt anything new.. just bigger than ever since he joined the Tude.. now more people get a chance to try out the mans gear.. he used to be pretty breedbay exclusive. i remember being new in all this years ago.. and the first reccomendation I heard from someone with some knowledge on seed buying and selection.... "get some bodhi gear, its almost always sure fire." and I did.. Purple Moonshine, Sour Diesel IBL x Afgooey were my first two packs. Man oh man was it fire. 




karmas a bitch said:


> I'd have to say that from the bodhi list of strains I don't have that I want...would be drunken unicorn, all the jabbas remixes and the mcluvin.


Great minds think alike. I want just what you want. But add to that list there... Solos Stash, Wish Mountain, Drunken Monkey, and a little Blowfish x Appalachia.
If I could only have two... the Solos Stash and the Drunken Unicorn.. I think. But the Wish Mountain... oh man I f*ckin want that.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah drank I really like all of the drunken series. And like I said I have the blowfishXappy. I still want that rainbow bridge pretty bad too. I couldn't agree more with you about the snow lotus. I was talking to my girl about it today. I have a sneaking suspicion she was not paying attention. Thats exactly what makes all these snow lotus crosses so epic. It's f1s of elites and you can be all but sure it will be an improvement of the mother.


----------



## dirk d (Sep 13, 2012)

what ever happened to OG Raskal?? Shit MonsterDrank just got like 3 packs of CV gear. I sure as hell expect them to be dank but really have no idea what to expect. Got my first pack of Goji OG on its way. Going to do a Goji OG vs Yeti OG see which one comes out better.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 13, 2012)

He priced himself outta the game IMO. Fuck those prices raskal wants when you can get Bohdi, hazeman, dankhouse, sure fire ect. for way less $$. Specially his prices on the tude 7 seeds for 130 bucks yeah right he fuck off at those prices.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

I still need to add some hazeman seeds to my life


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

hmmmm... for conversational sake.

i read your entire comment 3x , drank.

let's say we make a trait up?
let's call it "awsome mother" = A 
let's give it recessive & dominant characteristics : A & a

now think punnett square.

* for those of you not in the loop (and thats totally cool!!!!) : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punnett_square *

how is an 80% improvement possible when 50% is all that it can be?

even then, you have optimum ideals.
even more so, you have not so optimum circumstances... grower environment for example.

i would not doubt bodhi makes the best seeds from super healthy plants.
that's a given.

& to be clear for the fanboys (& im a fanboy of another breeder) , i like bodhi's philosophy , his selections , & all that.
maybe not so much the snow lotus project... but i still like some of those crosses.

let's look at a bodhi comment too.

i read the "first time letting a male go..." & his summarization of the idea of something he's not so motivated to do.

now, i have to wonder the math of all this.
the genetic possibility of all those strains as being 80% better than the mother?

i cant do it.

thoughts?

bodhi comment below.

making a drop & cant comment till ==> manana.

"so heres whats currently finished this cycle, some are still hanging on the line, some bagged and ready to go, some are being tested, and some are incoming to various vendors. theres lots of snowlotus hybrids this cycle, it was my first time letting a male go in my flower room, usually i hand pollinate with a paintbrush, but this new way cuts down on the variety of strains but increases the production tenfold. appalachia hybrids are the current cycle and will be done in 10 weeks, along with some tent hybrids, and outdoor stuff."

weed talk rule & KABs chick wasnt listening.

we do though


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree with both Drank and Kab. I can't rep either of you guys so i'm posting instead. It might seem like bodhi is an unoriginal pollen chucker by using one male on so many clones, but that male is a proven badass and everything was pollinated for a reason. Also, he used no less than 9 males on the unreleased strains...9. A11g, G13/HP, purple moonshine, sunshine daydream, pinequeen, Ortega, uzbeki, Appalachia, and rks. He's some sort of cannabis wizard I swear.

Ok, I'm done riding dude's purple unicorn. Just wanted to chime in about the one male thing cuz most other breeders should catch shit for using one male on that many clones.

*response to gud* I think he was just saying the moms traits stay intact in 80% of the offspring. 75% is possible using the punnet square. Heterozygous traits still show as dominant. It's probably not that high, but the crosses with snow lotus still produce great results.


----------



## smang (Sep 13, 2012)

On the topic of using very few males what about Rarely danknesses RD#1 LOL


----------



## cotchept (Sep 13, 2012)

smang said:


> On the topic of using very few males what about Rarely danknesses RD#1 LOL


Afghani IBL. Nevil's Wreck.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 13, 2012)

If you have a stud male there is absolutely no shame in whoring that he-bitch out.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 13, 2012)

bombudburner said:


> *response to gud* I think he was just saying the moms traits stay intact in 80% of the offspring. 75% is possible using the punnet square. Heterozygous traits still show as dominant. It's probably not that high, but the crosses with snow lotus still produce great results.


Maybe not 80% but it'd certainly more than half. Dominant traits can be both homozygous and heterozygous but recessive traits can only be homozygous.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 13, 2012)

Shit look at house of funk and the new seeduction company(that ecsdXappy sounds nice). I don't doubt that their gear is fire. Look at the males used. Bodhis. Weve talked about it a bunch. The stud is clutch. Look how successful sub has been cause of space dude and a few others.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 13, 2012)

The right male is hard to find... I know that in all my grows, and in all my time doing this I have come across maybe two that really looked like they would might have been killer. 
I have one now I am on the fence with.

The right male being hardest to find according to Mr Soul of the Brothers Grimm has to exhibit the following traits-

1. Resistance to hermaphrodism
2. Vigor
3. Stature
4. Maturation rate

I remember reading this and thinking... well, that doesn't seem like to much to ask for? But it gets more complicated than that if you really want to create some dank.

The male has to be able to create some potency and that's one of the hardest things to determine when selecting a male. When you see pollen clusters start to get gooey and trichs form on your male specimen and he starts to frost up himself.. thats when you know you have the drug trait. 

Beyond just all that criteria, he has to be tested. 

Check out Spacedude. "If you look closely you can see the goo that binds the stamen together.."- Subcool
View attachment 2333305View attachment 2333306

I don't think breeders/chuckers put in close to the amount of work trying to find a male as they should. Most of what is out there, is subpar and average. The male has to have that *drug trait*.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

hey the man is successful.
& his gear is validated by people who buy/grow/smoke it.

every good breeder willl have that go to guy (stud). its the rule of good breeding.

with bodhi, as mentioned, he has other lines & proven studs with which to play.

its not a critique about dude as much as its a comment about what he's doing & why.
im not buying all those snowlotus crosses or the hype of a super stud.

i should join breedbay & peep the scene there.
isnt that a pistils production?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 13, 2012)

cotchept said:


> If you have a stud male there is absolutely no shame in whoring that he-bitch out.


Dam strait..!


----------



## juts (Sep 13, 2012)

should i dispose my male that showed sex early? i can see some tiny balls[smaller size than a seed] on sidebranches its matured, growin alternate nodes but still on 18/6 i knew it! he was lookin male a week ago showed some bumps on the nodes. ima put them on 12/12 on the 16th


----------



## Twisted Pleasure BX (Sep 13, 2012)

Can u take Male and cross it too an exceptional female look for another male and back cross it again and again, and with each generation build up a better and better male with each generation? Or is that not possible? Would you lose vigor?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

^ what a ton of work.
^ and what a cool project

how will you know the first male is exceptional w/o crossing & growing out those beans, cataloging, harvesting, & smoking to see his power?

and every other male you find too.
if you really gonna do some shit with him.

makes me wonder how guys do it any other way.
& the dudes that have those bad boy males really got a leg up when it comes to pairings.

guys like bodhi, subby, e$ko, shanti (& others) have a 6th sense as to the power of a male they cross to fly mothers. 
this is verified only through growing out beans, making different crosses, & peeping dom traits.

i did this a full year with e$ko.
the choc rain daddy passes many desirable traits to whatever his nut budda touches.
still found bunches of unknowns w/ very very very HOT milfy mothers ...which is why i asked about the 80% thing w/ bodhi.

*

just put down a riot swing kid (chem d x bubba kush) tester into flower.

8 to 9 weeks & we'll all see whats what.
one week (+ ish) preveg.... nice beard... test container is 3/4 gallon... plant gets 400w & a flip as of now 

& for sure, my alphadawg wants to be run 10 to 11 weeks.
got two on the table hitting 10 & getting more substance (dense) finally.

i hate the taste though.
sorry jay roller... just not me.

3 cheddawurst ...to keep you in my garden always ...are looking great !


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 13, 2012)

Twisted Pleasure BX said:


> Can u take Male and cross it too an exceptional female look for another male and back cross it again and again, and with each generation build up a better and better male with each generation? Or is that not possible? Would you lose vigor?


Inbreeding and selective breeding are tools most often used to increase Vigor in creating stock when trying to establish a line.



gudkarma said:


> ^ what a ton of work.
> ^ and what a cool project
> 
> how will you know the first male is exceptional w/o crossing & growing out those beans, cataloging, harvesting, & smoking to see his power?
> ...


My buddy said his Alphadawg tasted like every chemical under the kitchen sink.. and while some like that.. not for me either. I am rather fond of the snowdawg of course, as I love the dawg hybrids... gonna give this Bubba love a try. Spacedawg is coming home soon. With the Princess.. I hope to find a couple fat girls soon to add to the stable and have one huge run finished by spring with one goal kept in mind... WEIGHT. I've never really ran one big one concentrating on weight and weight only.. but I ought to give it a try. I bet the my Dawg in a 5 gallon with a nice long veg and nugbuckets mainline technique would yield a shit ton.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my Alphadawgs went 12 and the other 15 weeks. I liked the shorter flowering, chem d dominant one. The other was the crazy foxtailing sativa that took forever and didn't end up smelling or tasting like much. The Alphadawg does yield a good amount. Still have some beans left that I might run again now that i'm prepared for long flowering times and a lot of variation. Also have an Eisbaer outdoors and one indoors going right now.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 13, 2012)

im setting myself up for 2 back to back runs of spacedawg.

making a batch of coco tomorrow. gonna up-pot everything im finger banging.

*

butter's bottom bitches : spacedawg & blue dream

new lineup : jack the ripper , nl#5 x tok , kolossus , whitedawg (2 phenos) , killa queen x nycd 

for play : blue widow , ronnie james dio , hippy headband , allkush , swing kid , sunshine state chem variant

100% future add to lineup : bluechem , critical sensi star (u wanna laugh i know) , cheddawurst , afgomulan


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 13, 2012)

It's sample cutting time...(as my stoner ass is damn near out of buds)...

snip...snip...snip popcorn away 


















on a sadder note.. I think I'm about done with Bio-Canna.... looking for a new base line now.

Dream lotus,A13xA11,and one of the Cali yo's (funk pheno) are all Yellowing out to the MaxX... at week 4 and 3. done fooling around with this organic for a hot minute.

TEAM YELLOW close up shots... (sorry for the non Gu/HM style on these ).... 

A13xA11 day 22






Cali Yo #4 (orange pheno) day 29 shit is like orange flint stone vitamins or a freshly smashed open clementine.. 






DreamLotus #3 (suspected blue dream dom) day 29 .. no smell coming off this lady yet and she has just keeps stacking up on the crystals 






Cali Yo #2 (funk pheno) day 29 probably the worse off out of them all... (pirate face)


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 13, 2012)

That's one problem I usually had quite a bit mid way thru bloom till the end, was hard to keep em green. One good thing I can say about the Lucas Method using Flora Nutes.. this problem has since disappeared mostly. The Flora Micro at 8ml/gal in bloom provides all the nitrogen my plants need.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> That's one problem I usually had quite a bit mid way thru bloom till the end, was hard to keep em green. One good thing I can say about the Lucas Method using Flora Nutes.. this problem has since disappeared mostly. The Flora Micro at 8ml/gal in bloom provides all the nitrogen my plants need.



you have said this to me before... lolol time to experiment with it now


----------



## dirk d (Sep 14, 2012)

Just picked up a pack of Blue Tara and Timewreck. Anyone have any thoughts on these??


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 14, 2012)

How do I get my rep up so it says mr. Ganja?


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 14, 2012)

I made an account over a week ago at TSD, did the activation on my part. Went to login tonight but it didn't recognize my username. Had to sign up again under the same username so it got deleted I guess? How do you get activated over there?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> you have said this to me before... lolol time to experiment with it now


Have I? Thats funny.

I'm doing this.. its experimental but I feel it to be safe. as I am too learning the Lucas method. Did it once, underfed, wasnt too happy. I keep bumping it up but havent seen any burn. I also treat every other feeding with 1ml of Seagreen humic additive.

*veg*
5ml floramicro
12ml florabloom

*early bloom 
*8ml floramicro
12ml florabloom
1/4 tsp open sesame dry powder

*mid bloom weeks 2-7 of 12/12*
8ml floramicro
12-14ml florabloom 
1/4 tsp to 1/2 tsp beastie bloomz dry powder

*late bloom
*4ml floramicro
12ml florabloom
1/4 tsp cha ching dry powder

following with a flush

Its so hard for me to feed more than 15ml of any solution and not cringe in fear. So used to botanicare feedings. You go through way more Flora Bloom than you do Micro I can attest to that. Almost twice as much. Mixed my first batch of the above Early bloom today. PH reading came out at 6 without adding PH Down. I thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

MonsterDrank said:


> Have I? Thats funny.
> 
> I'm doing this.. its experimental but I feel it to be safe. as I am too learning the Lucas method. Did it once, underfed, wasnt too happy. I keep bumping it up but havent seen any burn. I also treat every other feeding with 1ml of Seagreen humic additive.
> 
> ...



hmm... think maybe I be stoned. could have sworn you said something about the lucas to me like months ago..lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Sep 14, 2012)

probably. I rant quite a bit. usually when I'm on something..which is quite often.


----------



## bombudburner (Sep 14, 2012)

dirk d said:


> Just picked up a pack of Blue Tara and Timewreck. Anyone have any thoughts on these??


I'll let you know more about the blue tara in a few weeks when I start getting smelly buds. All through veg, and especially now a week into flowering, one of my two females has been stinking like skunky kush. It smells like skunk from a distance and really smells when disturbed. There's an added kushy butter smell from a stem rub. Honestly, I'd be happy if I got those smells from the buds, and there's still a possibility of some blueberry in the mix. It also has quite a bit of purpling on the stems.(85F day, 70-75F night) I have high hopes for that one. The other one is more bubba dom in structure/growth/leaves and doesn't have any odor yet.


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi one and all..just wondering if anyone knows where I can get any 'Alegria' female seeds from...I can only find regular, but I dont want to waste my money.. Also has anyone else tried Alegria? and what are your thoughts on it? - ZTELTHY


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;0sBrvhMeGlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sBrvhMeGlw[/video]

Good read this morning guys.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 14, 2012)

^ i love that song

*

since we rocking classics :

[video=youtube;TYBHNLWDDwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYBHNLWDDwY[/video]


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Good read this morning guys.


No kidding! A lot of excellent knowledge was dropped last night.

Bravo TSCers!


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 14, 2012)

gotta spend some time researching : heterozygus vs homozygus traits & their interplay in the punnett as dom or recessive genetic players.

if the claim is 80% of the mother traits stay intact with bodhi's super bad ass mothers when crossed to snowlotus (which is showing mostly as a recessive player) maybe i need to score a few packs of those crosses i like & see for myself.

yes. yes i do.

hot damn, though, i need a t5. 
i reallly really really need a t5  i do !

learning = shwing

*

not today or maybe today (no rush) ... but sketchy could you PLEASE get a pull back, full plant, shot of dream lotus.
thanks


----------



## nattybongo (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice songs, i love this tune:
[video=youtube;hvMd1DaoYng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvMd1DaoYng[/video]


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 14, 2012)

Today's the day I'm gonna try and add some dawgies to my collection. Must not get so high that I space it...again.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 14, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> How do I get my rep up so it says mr. Ganja?


that is one funny ass comment !
& YES my crediblity totally rests on "veteran smoker" status.

been a veteran smoker for like 20+ years , el penguino!

dudes here dont even need mr. ganja or whatever below their name.

i think they mostly half plant people, with large root systems, sleeping at night in massive smart pots.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

sorry to mix the vibe up but, I have been trimming all night and this seems more up to my speed atm 

[video=youtube;dR2MvWB25Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR2MvWB25Uo&amp;list=PL84DE36703926BFFB&amp;index= 13&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Today's the day I'm gonna try and add some dawgies to my collection. Must not get so high that I space it...again.


same here. what are you aimin for? i'm thinkin tres sister, bg chem or star dawg....i want to get 2 strains...but 125 a pack is a bit expensive for me.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah cmt I may go after two. I haven't decided yet. I really shouldn't spend cash on either. I want a new bike. I think Im gonna get this one. http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/tahoe_29_15_d. Its sweet. Hydraulic disc brakes,super lite, it has remote lock out on the front suspension so when you're on the trail u have travel in the front end, but as soon as u come off the trail to the road one click of your thumb and it's locked. 

But I want the stardawg. Might grab two packs of it. Or the tres sister. Cause I've heard some really good things about her.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 14, 2012)

Is it just me or is that countdown timer wrong? It doesn't adjust to where u are. 

That sucks ur low on herbs sketch. I'm about to smoke some a11g I harvested in feb!


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah ive heard real good things about tre sister and stardawg...the bg chem just sounds interesting to me.

the countdown timer is wrong for me too....it's what made me "miss" the drop last time.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Is it just me or is that countdown timer wrong? It doesn't adjust to where u are.
> 
> That sucks ur low on herbs sketch. I'm about to smoke some a11g I harvested in feb!


yea, last of my head stash..... that shit is unexceptionable.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy shit I haven't smoked a11g in about three weeks(switched to dream) fuck me running this herb is strong. I forgot what the blast off felt like. 

I saw that mr. Ganja question kinda laughed. Here ya go info on the site.......https://www.rollitup.org/support/
I had no idea what my status was. Haha had to look. 90% of my activity is in this thread. So thanks fellas. But I already knew I was cool....cause of this members only jacket I'm wearing.

Sketch is that the list of gear u wanna pop? Those nuggs are shiny


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Holy shit I haven't smoked a11g in about three weeks(switched to dream) fuck me running this herb is strong. I forgot what the blast off felt like.
> 
> I saw that mr. Ganja question kinda laughed. Here ya go info on the site.......https://www.rollitup.org/support/
> I had no idea what my status was. Haha had to look. 90% of my activity is in this thread. So thanks fellas. But I already knew I was cool....cause of this members only jacket I'm wearing.
> ...



yeup, trying to get a system down for running threw the strains I have.... thinking the next round (after the Bodhi round) I want to do OG's and or (My cursed crusade to find a purple bitch)... starting off with killing fields on that one.


that A11g sounds fan-friggin-tastic! can't remember the last time I had stuff curing/available for that long to cure. it's (for the most part anyways) pulled,dried,jarred for a week..2 max and ... well you can probably guess the next avenues 

I can't wait to see what way my A13xA11 lean...


----------



## karmas a bitch (Sep 14, 2012)

I honestly don't think it's gonna matter which way those lean. I bet you have a hard time picking 1 keeper.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I honestly don't think it's gonna matter which way those lean. I bet you have a hard time picking 1 keeper.


well, seeing as I only have one female shouldn't be to hard to decide  more so gives me an Idea if I want to run the rest of the pack. 

that's something I don't think people mention. you find keepers doing runs of 3-4 beans on bodhi gear from my experience at least. my experience with SSSL probably could have done better but, hell I ran TGA and Bodhi for the first time this summer both showed hermi traits but, bodhi's gear still gave me a winning ass Haze dom non hermie Female. TGA on the other hand..................... yea, add to that I only ran 6 beans of that SSSL compared to 30 of the plush.


----------



## Bigbucks (Sep 14, 2012)

Did I hear something about a jaws drop today? And if anyone knows a way to score some cali sunset hit me up pm.


----------



## Tur Tur (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much Typoerror! Bio Dizzle on the way.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> on a sadder note.. I think I'm about done with Bio-Canna.... looking for a new base line now.


Dude I totally feel you. I have so many issues with BioCanna, but when you nail it, you nail it. I have fought all summer with pH fluct, lockout, etc. Problems i've never had before. Coming off of one of the most abyssmal harvests I've ever had. So tired of dicking with it. I was looking at my notes from last year, and I was running double dosage of what I am now. I used to slam them during week 6 with 30ml BioFlores, 30ml Budswell, 8ml Nature's Nectar Nitro. not to mention all the other stuff I use with it. Now I get weird lock out issues anytime I go over 15ml. 

I think I am going to give Super Soil and GO a try to see how they do. I just hate switching lines. I have some Age Old organics, but had some pH flux with that also last time I used it. I'm thinking of trying it again, but getting some Organic pH up and down to pH it. 

I still am going to do a hydro run, but I wanna keep the organics run the core of what I do, because it is what I am known for and it is what I like. I love the flavor and smells I get off of my organics run, and my yields have been solid in the past, but I think Canna is dicking with the recipe, and the fact that their customer service is just about non existent, I'm just tired of it all after 3 years of using it. It has been a non stop tweak, add, subtract, and pray. I think you should have some kind of consistency in the nutes that you use.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 14, 2012)

bodhi blue dream arrive in the mail with a 2nd sweet ass black high life t.

[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/video]

this video gets me pumped awaiting the arrival of my juiced 71 impala!

botanicare nutes are pretty damn good imo.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 14, 2012)

Im glad they in finally changed the shirts cuz I have a lil too many to the white maryjane



Muthafuckin Johnny Cash!
[video=youtube;3aF9AJm0RFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 14, 2012)

NightbirdX said:


> Dude I totally feel you. I have so many issues with BioCanna, but when you nail it, you nail it. I have fought all summer with pH fluct, lockout, etc. Problems i've never had before. Coming off of one of the most abyssmal harvests I've ever had. So tired of dicking with it. I was looking at my notes from last year, and I was running double dosage of what I am now. I used to slam them during week 6 with 30ml BioFlores, 30ml Budswell, 8ml Nature's Nectar Nitro. not to mention all the other stuff I use with it. Now I get weird lock out issues anytime I go over 15ml.
> 
> I think I am going to give Super Soil and GO a try to see how they do. I just hate switching lines. I have some Age Old organics, but had some pH flux with that also last time I used it. I'm thinking of trying it again, but getting some Organic pH up and down to pH it.
> 
> I still am going to do a hydro run, but I wanna keep the organics run the core of what I do, because it is what I am known for and it is what I like. I love the flavor and smells I get off of my organics run, and my yields have been solid in the past, but I think Canna is dicking with the recipe, and the fact that their customer service is just about non existent, I'm just tired of it all after 3 years of using it. It has been a non stop tweak, add, subtract, and pray. I think you should have some kind of consistency in the nutes that you use.


I use the reg Canna line and I love it. No lockout issues, ph consistently at 7.0-7.5 so it was a breeze to dial that in. I've harvested a few bottom branches that were falling over, great taste I can't taste any chems, it isn't harsh, and doesn't crackle and burns to a nice clean white ash. It was first time using mixed nutes in a couple years, I was using ss prior to this. I'm a lot happier with the results from the Canna. ss just isn't for me.


----------



## Higher Medz (Sep 14, 2012)

just took my cuttings from my keepers for my big run of 24 plants to flower in 10 gallon smart pots. gonna give them 2 months veg...

Jedi Kush (x3)
Chernobyl
Dairy Queen
LA Confidential
Bubba (x2)
Wi Fi (x2)
Arctic Fallout
Chocolope Kush (x3)
Holy Grail Kush (x2)
Cali Yo (x2)
Jackpot Royale (x4)
G.D.P.
Sour Amnesia

also popping a pack of Sour Diesel and Grape Stomper BX2

this run is gonna be sweet!!!!!


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I use the reg Canna line and I love it. No lockout issues, ph consistently at 7.0-7.5 so it was a breeze to dial that in. I've harvested a few bottom branches that were falling over, great taste I can't taste any chems, it isn't harsh, and doesn't crackle and burns to a nice clean white ash. It was first time using mixed nutes in a couple years, I was using ss prior to this. I'm a lot happier with the results from the Canna. ss just isn't for me.


I used Canna in the past. I used a low to medium regimen with a watering in between. My crop ended up crappy. When I broke the rootballs apart, I had such bad salt build up, I knew why my crop ended up crappy, lol. Kinda tired of Canna's high priced nutes anyways. I was pHing at 6.8 like it said also.

Kinda sick of TGA in general, so I don't think I'll end up doing supersoil. I think I know enough to put together a decent water only mix. What didn't you like about SS?


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll have to check out the coco when I chop them this weekend for the buildup. But on branches I've smoked that weren't flushed at all I didn't notice anything in the smell or taste that would put me off from using them again. The Boost is expensive, I think $100+ for a small bottle that just barely got me through this harvest with only four plants. I am going to try and find an alternative, but regardless I'm happy with the way they turned out.

I started all of my nutes at 1/3 dose and moved up. In the end I was using a little less of the A+B than what they recommended but full dose on the additives. The firestarters didn't like extra A+B, they burned kinda easy. I didn't do any pure water in between nute waterings though.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 14, 2012)

Drank I clicked on the link but nothing came out in tinypic.. Must be my phone...


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 14, 2012)

Didn't tsd have a new site lay out for a while?


----------



## azulknight (Sep 14, 2012)

to those who know,theres a sale at that .nl site buy 1 get one free plus there giving 5 free seeds w/ every order plus code double frees,you get dbl free seeds thought you might like to know...Peace Azul


----------



## azulknight (Sep 14, 2012)

if I can get the rt tec to help me at home I will post some pic.s of some old skuell gens ..gorilla grow seeds from
an island in the pacific...base of stems are as big as my fore arm lol grown in arizona heat...even got some df(duck foot) over 10 plus feet tall one way or another ...if it takes too long ..idc i will show you guys these
the seeds strain is from the late 70's early 80's no name just some family x's from mouie n some columbian gold an some panama red both from the 70's(I will have to barrow a camera,take a long drive and clk some snaps then learn how to post)...wish me some luk,heading out this weekend if at all possible thx


----------



## quisqueyano (Sep 14, 2012)

TE(r) and Goji package departed a USPS facility on 9/11 and somehow hasn't made the 20min/9.3 mi trip over to my place.

I think the USPS lost my package.... TSD shipped registered mail, got that in 8 days. Wish 'Tude shipped registered mail.

Aside from the head trip I want but can't get right now, and the hazeman's cocoa puffs, can anyone recommend something already done or in the works with chocolate thai? My other half rarely smokes but tried some chocolate thai or a cross a while back and loved it. She likes those deep chocolate/coffee type tastes. No funds for the purchase until next week, just researching for now.

*edit:* Nice. Immediately after complaining the mailman came and dropped off some TE(r), Goji OG, a High Life shirt, and a sample of VEG+BLOOM.


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 14, 2012)

Guess I don't belong on TSD forums..was logged in yesterday but couldn't really do anything because of the restrictions and now it says my username/password is invalid again. I've tried this shit 4 times now. Same thing everytime.


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 14, 2012)

Goji or tranquil?probably decision of my life lol sadly both dank -.-


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 14, 2012)

is the te up?


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol I'm sayin tho... I know that I'm a pothead my status should at least be that lmao. Maybe not worthy for mr. Ganja ha yet but I want to be on the same level as most the peeps on this thread, I mean we are the seed collectors right? No other group like this in the world!

Cop the goji so Ill have one less person after tha pack of TE that I'm gonna cop lol


----------



## typoerror (Sep 14, 2012)

tehgenoc1de said:


> Guess I don't belong on TSD forums..was logged in yesterday but couldn't really do anything because of the restrictions and now it says my username/password is invalid again. I've tried this shit 4 times now. Same thing everytime.


same thing happened to me. i then placed an order and wrote in the comment to activate my account. it was about an hour later. lol


----------



## Tur Tur (Sep 14, 2012)

Decisions decisions decisions..... Do I go for Hazeman Fugu Kush(plus 12 freebie Headband) or TGA Timewreck? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would go with hazeman seeds


----------



## Tur Tur (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you not a TGA Fan Hellraizer?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm growing the Fugu Kush now, and am impressed so far. Haven't tried it yet, but in terms of ease of growth, they are very vigorous, healthy, and frosty. All 3 have a wax candy smell which i take comes from the Blowfish. They smell nothing like any Bubba I have ever had. I'm taking it that Hazeman's '91 Bubba is way diff than the pre-98 though. I have them growing next to each other and they look nothing alike. The Fugu have big Kushy leaves, but it isn't pushing golfball nugs like the pre-98 does.


----------



## Tur Tur (Sep 14, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered a 5 pack of Timewreck
10 pack Fugu Kush
12 Free Hippie Headband 

Can't barely pay rent because Im spending all my money on seeds. The wife is gonna be so mad. Lol.


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2012)

Personally I think TGA is a little overpriced, and I've heard a ton of bad experiences of recent with a lot of people. Don't think I'll be buying anymore of their gear. Have had a few issues with them myself. Too many good breeders out there to get stuck on one SUB par one.

My issues stem from the AO hermies I had, the plush auto issue on one plant, and nannering on the other. All of them were dank, just get tired of dealing with a plant that doesn't wanna veg, or gets nanners too early. I have a different pink plush I got from a friend and that one is nannering too. Too many good genetics out there to keep the ones with whatever issues.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 14, 2012)

I would run his querkle again. 

that is all


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2012)

Just checked the tude since you said you got the Fugu bc he had completely sold out last time I checked. They restocked all except a few including elephant stomper. Really wish I had got in on that G13/HP freebie promo when it was going on. Sad i missed those. I'll be repping Hazeman though. Seems like a pretty cool dude with the right attitude. Got Cheese bx1, white grapes, and G13bx2 in the vault for use later.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 14, 2012)

Tur Tur said:


> Are you not a TGA Fan Hellraizer?



A fan yes but i have found alot of nanners/hermies in his gear.


----------



## Tur Tur (Sep 14, 2012)

I checked out your grow report nightbird and it looks epic/frosty, Thats actually what sold me on the Fugu Kush. I know the bubba is known for the golf ball size nugs, too bad that trait wasn't passed on to the Fugu. Thx for helping me with my decision. Can't wait to hear your smoke report. I really want some powerful smoke as well, TGA had this really long description which sold me on the Time Wreck saying how strong it is.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 14, 2012)

Tga is pretty legit to me, so far I've ran ace of spades and plushberry and one seed from a pack of querkle, I also have qush, ripped bubba, and pre 98 bubba x querkle seed packs that I plan on popping. The only nanners I saw were at the very end of flowering cycles which is actually very common for a plant to respond that way after its normal time is done it tries to reproduce by throwing nanners. Some breeders even use this methos to collect fem pollen vs using a chemical reaction to induce male flowers. Like shantibaba for example


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2012)

ya and they look even better now a week later. I kinda feel like there are only a few GREAT strains of TGA, the others are only there to make money. There are only a couple I would have picked up from TGA Pandora's Box is one, Chernobyl I got already. Maybe JTR, but I kinda feel JTR will be covered in Pandora's box.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 14, 2012)

the strain I grew out was barely mediocre from tga, and everything I have smoked has been lackluster at best. IDk if I run 30 beans of a breeder I should find Muiltiple winners...


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 14, 2012)

Drishti said:


> dispensaries been calling it green crack in Cali to this day. There's always marketing name changes with the profiteers. the good people will tell you if it's a BX, f2 etc


maybe just in sf where i live I asked one day while getting some meds why they were calling it dream queen and like said they didn't like the name green crack. maybe it was just the ones near where i live.

@sketchygrower: I have three packs of hippie headband (36 beans) I mean if someone wanted something I wouldn't mind.

my buddy's vortex and chernobyl are aggressive as shit for tga and the hex by seedism is a monster with 5-6 strains in one plant it should be aggressive. by the way Kab it has BLZ bud in it so I know you like it, haha just kidding.

I smoking on some of "the white" finally got paid back from when I hooked someone up when they were low on cash and had a crop in harvest. its strong and makes me want to melt into my recliner!

seedism has some bomb strains as well!


----------



## guwall (Sep 14, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> ........ Maybe not worthy for mr. Ganja ha yet but I want to be on the same level as most the peeps on this thread.....



Gotta earn it. Easiest way is to grow and show.


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea I feel you tho most of them are more appealing to the newbies and people that don't really know and understand genetics and a lot of tga strains are for smell and taste from my experience but who the fugu am I lol

I also say every breeder has their own preferences, i mean you can't really compare sub to swerve for example, it be like choosing between a 90's halle berry and a current Jessica alba hahaaa maybe you guys can come up with a better analogy but I like it lol


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 14, 2012)

Here's platinum og kush from a bag seed and propagated and now is one of my mothers but here's two ladies about 4 weeks in id say just to show a little what I can do, these yielded so much I didn't even weigh it lol just filled up 4 of the biggest size ball jars I'd say easily a lb between the two


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 14, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Here's platinum og kush from a bag seed and propagated and now is one of my mothers but here's two ladies about 4 weeks in id say just to show a little what I can do, these yielded so much I didn't even weigh it lol just filled up 4 of the biggest size ball jars I'd say easily a lb between the two


I can only say damn! now thats a plant hope the smoke is as good as it looks. great job man! and indoor no less impressive!

anybody notice that resin seeds have some bomb strains especially the sour p (sour diesel x HP-13)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 14, 2012)

Shanties Cbd crew are also Just resin seeds I hear.Jamies La Ultra sounds great!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 14, 2012)

Tone Mudbone said:


> Tga is pretty legit to me, so far I've ran ace of spades and plushberry and one seed from a pack of querkle, I also have qush, ripped bubba, and pre 98 bubba x querkle seed packs that I plan on popping. The only nanners I saw were at the very end of flowering cycles which is actually very common for a plant to respond that way after its normal time is done it tries to reproduce by throwing nanners. Some breeders even use this methos to collect fem pollen vs using a chemical reaction to induce male flowers. Like shantibaba for example



Not to be an ass , but shanti has never made fems, jami from resin makes all his cbd fems with Sts.
Shant's selling fems was a huge part of MNS forums senior members leaving.
soma was the one who preferred Rhoadalization for his fem method.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Not to be an ass , but shanti has never made fems, jami from resin makes all his cbd fems with Sts.
> Shant's selling fems was a huge part of MNS forums senior members leaving.
> soma was the one who preferred Rhoadalization for his fem method.



Everyones bailing scarhole.....


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh shit! Looks like I may have grabbed the last or second to last pack of Top Dawg Star Dawg by just *one minute*!


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 14, 2012)

Why would everyone jump ship because of fems? Some people don't have the room to veg and flower out males/regs. 

I don't think he is in it for the money but more popular demand. Maybe I'm wrong? I don't know him personally so I can't say yes or know but from what I read he is a great breeder.


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 14, 2012)

no no u dont get it.

its the other other where you want to play/show/grow/shoot the shit ...from here on out.

think hard.
its not science.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 14, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> no no u dont get it.
> 
> its the other other where you want to play/show/grow/shoot the shit ...from here on out.
> 
> ...


I dig it. it went over my head than like a boomerang came back and slapped me in the back of my noggin! 

Gud you should change your name to riddles. I am not complaining but if I lacked common sense your post would make no sense. 



For the record I fucking love your post brother and wouldnt want it any other way.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 14, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> I dig it. it went over my head than like a boomerang came back and slapped me in the back of my noggin!
> 
> Gud you should change your name to riddles. I am not complaining but if I lacked common sense your post would make no sense.
> 
> ...



hahaha I must be lcking common sense then cause he don't make no sense to me... hehehe


----------



## Tone Mudbone (Sep 14, 2012)

Oops yea your prolly right, I know i read it somewhere about one of em... Lol someone send me an invite to the new kickin it site if all the ogs are leavin this one. I'm a newbie fosho but I'm in for the long haul I'll tell ya! This is the only spot I can have friends that I can actually show my shit off to without havin to worry about snitches or bitches feel me? And nobody else I know can grow nearly as good as me I'm light years beyond the people out here I swear and where else to compare and learn than with others, besides a book right? Ps thanks for the likes and rep fellas much appreciated


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 15, 2012)

dust in the Wind all we are is dust in the wind ohhh all we are is dust in the wind :/


----------



## beans davis (Sep 15, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> Oh shit! Looks like I may have grabbed the last or second to last pack of Top Dawg Star Dawg by just *one minute*!


Thats Ok you can get the Star dawg Guava Chem and Chem 91 from Chem Dawg via DF

This strain is going to rock & roll.. Chem 91 in seed...pure funk!

Dinachem feminized is the latest release from Dinafem Seeds the latest version of the mythical elite clone ChemDawg, in the seed form. To reproduce and enhance its vigor, we have used an original clone and we have crossed it with a select clone of Guava Chem, injecting new energy and vigor, yet preserving its delicious flavor of authentic original ChemDawg.


The ChemDawg has an incredible pedigree, it is the mother of NYC Diesel, Sour Diesel and OG Kush. It´s an elite clone isolated in 1991, in the East Coast of the USA.


The clone is 21 years old and has lost a lot of vigor, leading to a declining production. We found interesting the project of gathering the quality of ChemDawg in the seed form and bring back the vigor and productivity that every grower wants. The GuavaChem (or GuayabaChem in Spanish), is the result of the 4th generation of ChemDawg stabilized, grown by the same breeder for many years and is very close to be an IBL or Inbreeding Line, a genetic line very stable and uniform. It looks very much like the original clone, available in seed, which allows us to keep genetics for a long time and also select the best to cross with the mother.

We have to acknowledge the participation in this project of the legendary breeder and creator of the strain, ChemDawg, which has contributed with Guava Chem seeds and the elite clone. From this batch of seeds we selected the most stable plants and best quality to cross them with the original clone.


*Dinachem*´s aroma and flavor is eye popping, getting your attention right away. It´s an unique taste, pungent and fragrant, like lemon mixed with petroleum and a hint of pine leaves.
The effect is powerful, pleasant and relaxing, highlighting its capacity for pain and anxiety, moreover stimulates the appetite powerfully. All these features make it desirable for both, recreational and medicinal use
.
There is an extended believe, about this strain, that expresses its full potential when grown with chemical fertilizers, which we deny. In the hands of experienced growers and cultivated by biological means is simply delicious.
Dinachem is a complex project made ??possible thanks to the work of many people in two continents, we hope you like it


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't know if I'd want to skimp on the geneticsa if it was a Chemdawg I had in mind.


----------



## juts (Sep 15, 2012)

issit ok to use a male that showed sex early? he showed sex on the last week of veg as he matured quick a week before that how come?


----------



## beans davis (Sep 15, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> I don't know if I'd want to skimp on the geneticsa if it was a Chemdawg I had in mind.


You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink!

Keep paying those high prices and i'll keep growing this fire... lab tested by individuals DF BW 19% THC Critical Jack 19+% T & Moby Dick 20+% all being sold at Cali med clubs and Critical J. DF was #3 on the list in sales w all those OGs for sale LOL...i love it!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 15, 2012)

beans davis said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink!
> 
> Keep paying those high prices and i'll keep growing this fire... lab tested by individuals DF BW 19% THC Critical Jack 19+% T & Moby Dick 20+% all being sold at Cali med clubs and Critical J. DF was #3 on the list in sales w all those OGs for sale LOL...i love it!


Don't get me wrong man, I do like Dinafem. At least what I've tried so far. My avatar pic is even a picture of a Critical+ that was finished early this year outside. I'm not saying they don't sell fire either... but I'll keep paying my high prices, medium prices, low prices etc. Lol. I don't know how much the "Dinachem" is going for since they don't even have it at the Attitude but there's breeders out there who sell the best Chemdawg strains available in seed form at about the same price as Dinafem's other strains. Actually, Alphakronik Genes Snowdawg is faar cheaper than anything Dinafem sells. $33.81 per 5 pack, I will stick with Dinafem when I want a Critical+ or a Moby Dick and I'll stick with those legit when I grab up an OG or Chemdawg. I grew out a Dinafem "OG kush" which has genetics of "sativa dominant" (lofl, this is true but they could have at least written Chemdawg), was pretty good smoke but tasted nothing like OG Kush. I really don't care about the med clubs either, I smoke to get high (I guess I should have mentioned that.) Surely no one's trying to claim Dinafem has better fire than Alphakronik, Gage Green, Bodhi, Raskal, Subcool or a breeder of that stature? ...because I still am a fan of the Dinafem cats but I know better than that. 

There's a difference in leading a horse to water and leading him to spanish seeds, for an american clone-only strain. I'm just saying I wouldn't go with a different breeder just because their prices were cheaper; which isn't true anyways- Bodhi Seeds= all strains $70.86 for an 11 pack, dinafem blue widow= $111 for a 10 pack of fems. I'm not hatin' man I'm just saying there is really no reason to go with Dinafem if you're looking for Chemdawg because they aren't even cheaper to begin with, feminized only and it's been "injected with new energy and vigor'... meaning watered down. These are just my opinions, do what ya gotta do... med club sales just tell me that that's what's the most popular strain name at the time and isn't really a credible judgement of potency considering much of that is grower oriented (aside from THC content not being the only potency factor) , if their Dinafems come out stronger than their Top Dawg or Star Dawg then they're "doin' it wrong." Again, I'm not hating (I am a fan of DF myself) but I can't agree with a statement claiming Dinafem is better because they're cheaper, especially when that part isn't even true.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 15, 2012)

juts said:


> issit ok to use a male that showed sex early? he showed sex on the last week of veg as he matured quick a week before that how come?


If you're breeding, then sure... if you don't mind passing that trait down to at least a few of the offspring... but just so you know, about all strains will show their sex sometime during/after week 4 or so (whether male or female.)


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 15, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Thats Ok you can get the Star dawg Guava Chem and Chem 91 from Chem Dawg via DF
> 
> This strain is going to rock & roll.. Chem 91 in seed...pure funk!
> 
> ...


I still wont buy them there not 100% Chem 91 SV there crosses with Guava chem


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 15, 2012)

Ahhhh I just get what sounds good to me I might research a smoke report or something but I have to try it out myself. Like my blackjack, (black domino x jock horror) thats the goody goody stuff, I have running, no one here fucks with that but when I had it it was amazing. Fire, taste, and look, but a heavy indica for sure but thats what I like I'm a documentary junky so getting couch lock and watching a good doc is relaxing for me.


----------



## beans davis (Sep 15, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Don't get me wrong man, I do like Dinafem. At least what I've tried so far. My avatar pic is even a picture of a Critical+ that was finished early this year outside. I'm not saying they don't sell fire either... but I'll keep paying my high prices, medium prices, low prices etc. Lol. I don't know how much the "Dinachem" is going for since they don't even have it at the Attitude but there's breeders out there who sell the best Chemdawg strains available in seed form at about the same price as Dinafem's other strains. Actually, Alphakronik Genes Snowdawg is faar cheaper than anything Dinafem sells. $33.81 per 5 pack, I will stick with Dinafem when I want a Critical+ or a Moby Dick and I'll stick with those legit when I grab up an OG or Chemdawg. I grew out a Dinafem "OG kush" which has genetics of "sativa dominant" (lofl, this is true but they could have at least written Chemdawg), was pretty good smoke but tasted nothing like OG Kush. I really don't care about the med clubs either, I smoke to get high (I guess I should have mentioned that.) Surely no one's trying to claim Dinafem has better fire than Alphakronik, Gage Green, Bodhi, Raskal, Subcool or a breeder of that stature? ...because I still am a fan of the Dinafem cats but I know better than that.
> 
> There's a difference in leading a horse to water and leading him to spanish seeds, for an american clone-only strain. I'm just saying I wouldn't go with a different breeder just because their prices were cheaper; which isn't true anyways- Bodhi Seeds= all strains $70.86 for an 11 pack, dinafem blue widow= $111 for a 10 pack of fems. I'm not hatin' man I'm just saying there is really no reason to go with Dinafem if you're looking for Chemdawg because they aren't even cheaper to begin with, feminized only and it's been "injected with new energy and vigor'... meaning watered down. These are just my opinions, do what ya gotta do... med club sales just tell me that that's what's the most popular strain name at the time and isn't really a credible judgement of potency considering much of that is grower oriented (aside from THC content not being the only potency factor) , if their Dinafems come out stronger than their Top Dawg or Star Dawg then they're "doin' it wrong." Again, I'm not hating (I am a fan of DF myself) but I can't agree with a statement claiming Dinafem is better because they're cheaper, especially when that part isn't even true.


LOL "Alphakronik, Gage Green, Bodhi, Raskal, Subcool or a breeder of that stature?" LOL Surely you jest? 

Each to their own...you rock on bro...as long as we're both happy its cool.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 15, 2012)

For real though, you're a cool cat man... I like to see growing support for dinafem.. they're truly skilled breeders... but go with he breeder that knows the most about the strain you're after i always say. We are both happy  that's all that counts but i like to go with the breeder that has had the most experience witht eh particular strain im after. im sure ill be ordering more dinafems before my growing career is up, I especially like the yield that their strains have, dinafem delivers every time. but for real, if you want a good chemdawg then get a legit clone from a dispensary; i do not personally have that luxury so i rock the best seed forms available through bodhi, cc,n rare dankness and og raskal- guys like that. Dinafem owns for feminized seeds though, if you ask me. Female seeds makesGREAT fems too. ...I like you beans, we seem to have seed strains in commonif nothing else;where can i go to check out the dinachem? i ahvent hear dof it until you mentioned it here, i am interested now. most new "chemdawgs" are just og kush X sour d (which makes since, but they just aren't "legit."
Soon I WILL have me some Dinafem Cloud 9 though, sounds like a badass critical hybrid. 
Good growin man!


----------



## beans davis (Sep 16, 2012)

Dinafem has males and regs of everything they have they just dont market them...the man is humble and skilled.
Started as a helper in the Dam grow rooms.
The only reson i started Buying DF is their freebies were always better than the high dollars strain i was buying(grape god$200 DNA OG K)
DFs strains are the right 1s they arent copies..Their NLs is an old 1 from Washington ST.(classic knows the plant) and a good 1..not from the Dam.

Same w Pyramid google on the web Spainabis 2011 i'm sure you can find the lab test 33% THC Tut -AK47 80% sativa from Simons old old stock worked for years...and i know T doesnt mean everything and thats not normal they got lucky that day and happened to pick the right plant they rate it 22-24 and anyone can hit it easy.
Classic buys it ...nuff said on that 1.

Spain is where its going next little bro all the biggies are moving there ..the Dam is dying.

And i like some of the guys you listed Bodhi has rooms full of the right clones and he hits what he wants when he feels like it...doent always use the right names.

I see you are from Kanetuck...the south.

Can you grow and take pics?

You seem to be a cool guy do you have any grows or journals i can look at please?


----------



## gudkarma (Sep 16, 2012)

all alone finally !


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 16, 2012)

I also like Dinafem's gear no complaint's from me actually thinking about getting more since had bad luck with some other so-called top notch seed companies. here's a Dina Shark attack


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;8zOVPxaqiqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zOVPxaqiqU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;JYFJF9Voz-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYFJF9Voz-I&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 16, 2012)

beans davis said:


> Dinafem has males and regs of everything they have they just dont market them...the man is humble and skilled.
> Started as a helper in the Dam grow rooms.
> The only reson i started Buying DF is their freebies were always better than the high dollars strain i was buying(grape god$200 DNA OG K)
> DFs strains are the right 1s they arent copies..Their NLs is an old 1 from Washington ST.(classic knows the plant) and a good 1..not from the Dam.
> ...


I have never seen any Dinafem regs (they should call it Dinareg then or just Dina), would be cool if it were possible to even get some though. The reason I say their stuff isn't always legit is that their "White Widow" is haze X skunk x northern lights, which is nothin' close to White Widow (which is Brazilian X South Indian) and that's the same _exact _lineage they list for their Super Silver (which is the "real" genetics of Super Silver Haze), they also list the same genetics for their "Royal Haze." Also their Diesel is listed Mexican Sativa X Afghani, not even mentioning Chemdawg. There's more but I'm not going to list 'em or bash on Dinafem- I'm a fan.
Don't know much on "Classic", I order exclusively from the Attitude. I don't know of a lot of breeders moving to Spain though I know of several whom are already there. Even the Cali Connect has been opening a spot in the 'Dam, location- that's not important to me or I never would have messed with Dinafem in the 1st place. 
*

"Alphakronik, Gage Green, Bodhi, Raskal, Subcool or a breeder of that stature?" LOL Surely you jest?​




*I do not jest, those are some of the best breeders out there, most good growers here would agree. I'm not a little bro, per say, I have been growing since my teenage years and now am about double that age- so I've been growing over half of my life. My only point is that Dinafem isn't cheaper and other breeder offer beautiful true Chemdawgs (not saying that Dinafem's is fake necessarily (because I've never seen one) but a lot of their strains are just named after famous ones. Either way, they sell great feminized seeds, some of the best, but if they do have reg seeds- I don't know where to get 'em so it doesn't really help me.) At the dispensaries everyone speaks of you can get legit clones (most of the time.)
I can and have been growing for a long time, I can certainly show you pics or journals.. what would you like to see? 

P.s. the lineage isn't always important, it's all about the fire but Dinafem is slowly falling into the group of breeders who sell their strains under the names of famous, already established strains instead of simply renaming them. That all said- Dinafem makes killer feminized seeds, for what they are.

Do you have any journals we could look at?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 16, 2012)

now that bb aka blackjack is in flowering she is blowing up, I have trimmed to look like a round bush:

 

the two main colas, after I topped it are going crazy meaning trying to reach for the sky, I topped a lower branch and now it is starting to compete with the two main colas.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 16, 2012)

Gogi OG is up on the zon if anybody didn't notice and TE!, never mind its all gone boo hoo!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Gogi OG is up on the zon if anybody didn't notice and TE!, never mind its all gone boo hoo!


Hasnt been released yet jenks lol


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 16, 2012)

@hellraizer30: ooooopppppsss, when are they available? I have some goji og so im not worried. I would like some TE though!

I know this has been done before but I'm sure we all have got new beans so lets see your list of beans! mine is sad compared to most.



I think Im going to run Acapulco gold and big bud next


----------



## beans davis (Sep 16, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;JYFJF9Voz-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYFJF9Voz-I&feature=youtu.be[/video]


I went to youtube checked out your grows...impressive to say the least.

You live in a good spot to get some killer stuff i have friends out that way.

Do you buy your seeds if you dont mind me asking?

Have you ever thought about or wanted to test grow for a breeder?
To test some strains do journals you know the deal...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 16, 2012)

Where's your journals posted at Beans? I'd like to check them out.



beans davis said:


> I went to youtube checked out your grows...impressive to say the least.
> 
> You live in a good spot to get some killer stuff i have friends out that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## beans davis (Sep 16, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Where's your journals posted at Beans? I'd like to check them out.


Capt. get hold of me.

Watch for HBs grow coming and i have to get a camera.

I'm going to make some fems w STS on this grow.

I dont post pics but my friend is going to put mine up on the forum he uses..i'll let you know when the pics start going up.
My plants are on the 4th -6th nodes.

This is what i have going now 3 Afghooie X Rom,Fire Starter(my last 1)Cheese Dawg,2 Pineapple E. 1 Sharks Breath DNA.

I'm toppin the af X roms for 4 & cloning the tops and if i get 4 or more females i'll thro the rest out but the FS and hit them all w fem pollen and make a bunch of fem agoo x rom & agoo/rom x FS

Pretty much just playing w STS on this grow but HB will be rockin it as usual.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 16, 2012)

boy...this thread went to hell in a hand bag...QUICK!!
Dinafem is the top breeder here now huh......hehehe.....uh boy..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2012)

wheezer said:


> boy...this thread went to hell in a hand bag...QUICK!!
> Dinafem is the top breeder here now huh......hehehe.....uh boy..


what i was thinking lol hiting the eject button....!!!


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 16, 2012)

beans davis said:


> I went to youtube checked out your grows...impressive to say the least.
> 
> You live in a good spot to get some killer stuff i have friends out that way.
> 
> ...


Ya bro testing out some pre98 Bubba x Querkles in my outdoor garden for TGA heres the thread https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/527777-pre98-bubba-kush-x-querkle-4.html#post7960740

And the also testing out the LD50's (Aliendawg x Ripped Bubba) for Gonzo Genetics.



I would love to be a tester for Gage Green Genetics someday, now that would be an honor.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> what i was thinking lol hiting the eject button....!!!


Hahahahab forreal!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 17, 2012)

wheezer said:


> boy...this thread went to hell in a hand bag...QUICK!!
> Dinafem is the top breeder here now huh......hehehe.....uh boy..



I tried to school the guy a little bit but he wouldn't listen. Dinafem does have decent fems, but they don't touch the breeders I listed, trying to tell him where to get some real Chemdawg crosses... he seems to think this "Dinachem" is "pure Chemdawg in seed form"; lofl. I quote him back "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink it..." Lol. 
He told me "you keep growing your expensive stuff and Ill keep growing fire from Dinafem"- I literally laughed out loud, mostly because a pack of Bodhi seeds are WAAAY cheaper for more seeds. I asked to see a journal/pic of anything he's grown but he stopped replying to me immediately afterwards.
I wasn't trying to bash on anyone for using Dinafem but a lot of their strains are imposters... I have been happy with the Critical+ I got from them but even that's just an "improved" Critical Mass from Mr. Nice seeds. Even they're "White Widow" (-lol again) is haze x skunk x northern lights.
Oh well, whatever... I'll just keep growing my crappy 'overpriced' Gage Green, Raskal & Bodhi, ha. If you can't afford a pack of seeds then you should probably be doing something other than growing pot.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 17, 2012)

some men, you just can't reach..


----------



## typoerror (Sep 17, 2012)

and some just want a reach around...


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, he's quite feminized I guess.. I like heteros better than lesbians, when it comes to beans but sometimes lesbians are ok I guess.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Sep 17, 2012)

DinaChem What a joke no where near the real Chem91 SV!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 17, 2012)

No way does dinafem have good seeds its greenhouse all the way oh ya and nirvana! just kidding!


----------



## guwall (Sep 17, 2012)

Is it okay to water my plants with grape soda? What about Cherry vodka?


----------



## D3monic (Sep 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> Is it okay to water my plants with grape soda?


Only if you want to perpetuate the stereotype


----------



## wheezer (Sep 17, 2012)

no but I heard you cab flush with orange juice for a nice fruity flavor..


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 17, 2012)

View attachment 2338169View attachment 2338174The First plant is a unkown type to me, any suggestions? I can take more pictures of it if that would help? I have a male plant as well of the same variety. In the second picture is a White russian clone that i used to cross with my unknown male plant.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> Is it okay to water my plants with grape soda? What about Cherry vodka?



grape kool aid. some people mix it in their soil or res. myself, i prefer to make a foliar spray. 4 packs per gallon of water. spray the entire plant every three days in flower. water with sugar water every third watering. great flavor and purple buds in high temps!


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 17, 2012)

Apollo Green said:


> View attachment 2338169View attachment 2338174The First plant is a unkown type to me, any suggestions? I can take more pictures of it if that would help? I have a male plant as well of the same variety. In the second picture is a White russian clone that i used to cross with my unknown male plant.


The plant you don't know what it is is a spitting image of Redd Cross by Genetics Gone Madd (Spirit of 76 x unknown Afghani indica) 

 http://cannabisindicatheessentialguide.blogspot.com/2011/08/redd-cross-by-genetics-gone-madd.html

must have some other strain in it the redd cross has more rounded leaves and yours are more spear shaped, but i bet it has some redd 
cross in it! it is tested at 19% thc


----------



## typoerror (Sep 17, 2012)

east islands brendas skunk x nl exhibits pink pistils. im pretty sure i remember reading its in the skunks side of genetics.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 17, 2012)

guwall said:


> Is it okay to water my plants with grape soda? What about Cherry vodka?



Hahaha, I heard that only works if you mix it with motor oil first... it will make each of your plants yield 400 lbs each, every time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like leting my pets piss in my res tanks, makes for a musky spicey tasting weed


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I like leting my pets piss in my res tanks, makes for a musky spicey tasting weed


I did that once and this guy offered me $10,000 dollars a gram for it; I turned him down though of course. I only smoke buds that were grown in pissy reservoirs now, it's the best out there, hands down.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 18, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Hahaha, I heard that only works if you mix it with motor oil first... it will make each of your plants yield 400 lbs each, every time.


Synthetic works best lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;nBmkor9WF0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmkor9WF0U[/video]


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 18, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> really everybody left?



Head over to GrassCity that's where the new thread is.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 18, 2012)

Why is everybody leaving? Screw that.. it's too much to start all over and most of my sh%t isn't even ppublished yet.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 18, 2012)

what forum is everyone using at grasscity?


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you bought anything from GrassCity? It's in a customer's only section and you have to buy $250 worth of glass or whatever to gain access.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 18, 2012)

goji og is on the zon 11 packs left


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 18, 2012)

Are there any seed banks that are as reputable as The Attitude, but have an equal or greater variety/selection? +Rep for replies.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sure, just click on the banner ads for Sea Of Seeds or Herbie's Head Shop.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 18, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Are there any seed banks that are as reputable as The Attitude, but have an equal or greater variety/selection? +Rep for replies.


I've always had good luck with singleseedcentre.com but you usually only get one freebie which sucks compared to the tude

@the chosen: Im a member of grasscity but never bought any glass I have enough, a water pipe, a sherlock, and a reg glass pipe and a smocan one hitter which is awesome you should check it out.

smocan:

 it has a grinder, a bat aka one hitter, holds a mini bic lighter, and has a screen for the grinder.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, so it seems the Attitude is still the most organized bank around? ...I mean like their site seems like it has a lot more effort put into it, some seed bank sites just look sorry. I've always gone through Attitude because it was the 1st place I ever went to and they've never let me down. I get the guaranteed shipping for $10 (that comes with bad ass t-shirts that are worth more than the $10), which makes the cost usually about the same as the other banks if you were to order the same exact stuff (once shipping + tax is added)- except here you get a free shirt- yay, free stuff! Hahaha. I haven't actually checked prices on every single place but this is what I observed in general. It seems that if a bank offers cheaper seeds, then tehy have a smaller variety or the shipping costs more, etc., etc.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 19, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> @the chosen: Im a member of grasscity but never bought any glass I have enough, a water pipe, a sherlock, and a reg glass pipe and a smocan one hitter which is awesome you should check it out.


Sorry bro wish I could help. Make your next glass purchase there and you can gain access. They also have an affiliate program going on with Spencer's Gifts, if you order more than $25 in either dildos or books (nothing else, no posters or anything) you can get a month long trial to the members only forum. I won't tell you what dildo to buy, but here's some good book recommondations

http://www.spencersonline.com/product/Pg-Haiku-for-Single-Girls/

http://www.spencersonline.com/product/Cb-Farts-in-the-Wild/

http://www.spencersonline.com/product/ss-get-out/


----------



## Banditt (Sep 19, 2012)

Just picked up some of Neville's Gush. (G13 x hawaiian) x Kush


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 19, 2012)

Boy this thread has gone to hell......


----------



## wheezer (Sep 19, 2012)

yea no shit...back to outdoor and organics I guess huh..


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 19, 2012)

we can turn this thread around without the others, i mean they are all cool but that doesn't mean this thread has to stop.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree. I think everybody is cool, I love you all and stuff - but I don't love anyone enough to pay to join another forum when I can post right here in this one for free. I don't even understand why everyone is leaving but I've got to much work saved here to try and move it somewhere else.
I'm flowering some Serious Ak47 right now, I kept 1 out that I've been stressing in every way imaginable but I absolutely can not force this plant to hermy/grow male flowers! I've interrupted it's light cycle severely through the past week, stored it in the refrigerator a while, pinched it, snapped it, trimmed it, over/under fed it, keep it in a VERY small pot and it just won't happen! It won't do any good unless it starts to "hermy" up within the next few days but I'd really like to get some pollen out of it. I guess I'll have to try the colloidal silver technique, or something else next time.


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

sup ya'all, I consider myself a seed collecter and breeder . currently on the hunt for high CBD strains at this point, wish I could afford to test my strains I currently have, for all I know I already have something with high CBD.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 19, 2012)

L.A. Confidential may suit you.


----------



## hovering (Sep 19, 2012)

Oregon Blues at Day 51.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice pic! That's pretty fast flowering! Do you count from day 1 12/12 or day 1 from sexing? How long do you plan to flower before harvesting?


----------



## poplars (Sep 19, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> L.A. Confidential may suit you.


 if I can find a grower willing to trade genetics we may have a winner.


----------



## hovering (Sep 19, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Nice pic! That's pretty fast flowering! Do you count from day 1 12/12 or day 1 from sexing? How long do you plan to flower before harvesting?


51 Days of Flower and she is done.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks tasty Hovering!What are the genetics of the Oregon Blues?And if you don't mind where'd you get it clone or seed? sorry for all the questions but that strain has caught my eye more than once,Hell Sub is even running it.


----------



## stak (Sep 19, 2012)

hovering said:


> Oregon Blues at Day 51.


where can we find seeds of this strain?


----------



## OldLuck (Sep 19, 2012)

Banditt said:


> Just picked up some of Neville's Gush. (G13 x hawaiian) x Kush


Was just thinking about popping some G13 x butterscotch hawaiian. are you putting them in the grown soon or the vault?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 20, 2012)

My current "seed stock":
TH Seeds: M.k. Ultra, Mkage, Emerald Triangle: Emerald Jack, Grapefruit Krush, G13 Labs: Purple Haze, Pineapple Express, Cali Connection: Buddha Tahoe OG, Reserva Privada: The OG #18, DNA Genetics: Chocolope, Greenhouse Seed Co.: Super Lemon Haze, Dinafem: Critical+, White Widow, Serious Seeds': Ak47, Connoisseur Genetics: SSSDH, DNA Genetics: Sour Cream, Paradise Seeds: Delahaze. ..some of them are singles/freebies; some of them are 6, 10 & 12 packs.

Clones on "hold":
G13 Labs Blueberry Gum (blue pheno), Serious Ak47 (sativa pheno), Critical Bilbo, The White S1 (Raskal)

Not too impressive but I haven't been ordering for a very long time since messing with breeding for the 1st time here recently. I miss the Bodhi drop every _single_ time but I'm eye-balling some new Alphakronik stuff for a next run but I need to weed out some of this other crap I got layin' around first.


----------



## hovering (Sep 20, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Looks tasty Hovering!What are the genetics of the Oregon Blues?And if you don't mind where'd you get it clone or seed? sorry for all the questions but that strain has caught my eye more than once,Hell Sub is even running it.





stak said:


> where can we find seeds of this strain?


Oregon Blues = Oregon Diesel x Jamaican Blueberry = (Blackberry x NYC Diesel) x (Jamaican x Blueberry)

It is in seed form running around the Pacific Northwest. A friend of Sub's developed it.

I have a grow journal on it that is soon to have the finish details:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/564053-oregon-blues-hovering.html


----------



## stak (Sep 20, 2012)

The PNW huh? That's a pretty big area. Where specifically can we purchase these seeds so we can add them to our collections?


----------



## juts (Sep 20, 2012)

w/c will give a nice offspring?

[afghan x NL] male x [skunk x mazar sativa pheno]
satori fem indica leaning x [afghan x NL]
satori fem sativa leaning x [afghan x NL]
satori male indica leaning x [skunk x mazar sativa pheno]


----------



## Banditt (Sep 20, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Was just thinking about popping some G13 x butterscotch hawaiian. are you putting them in the grown soon or the vault?


Think I might store them for a while. I need to rotate out some old seeds that I've had for a couple years before they start to go bad. I just popped a pack of BoG sour bubble I been hanging onto for what seems like forever. Only 4 germed...


----------



## wheezer (Sep 20, 2012)

poplars said:


> sup ya'all, I consider myself a seed collecter and breeder . currently on the hunt for high CBD strains at this point, wish I could afford to test my strains I currently have, for all I know I already have something with high CBD.


HEY BUDDY..^^ I got some of the Sweet ansd Sour Widow from the new CDB crew at Mr. Nice. I took a ni female and pollinated several different branches with several different males I had on hand....hoping to come up with high CDB and high THC strain. I need something high in CDB to make my next batch of salve with.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 20, 2012)

yo peeps my blackjack is at 8 days of flower and is healthy as shit especially after trying to veg her with an LED which didn't do very well thats why I switched back to HID's. flowering under HPS 400W's:



I'm doing like ole boy and trying to use my older beans before they go bad they are mostly from when I started growing and didn't know about tga, ggg, bodhi, hazeman, etc.

I am only running one plant because I was experimenting with the LED. I usually run 4 or five depending on the strain.

@hover: man you have some beautiful plants and take great no awesome pics between you and gu i can't decide who is better!

I know I have showed this before but you can tell my stock got better thanks to this thread and you all on it, my beans, hell everyone throw up their bean collection:


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> yo peeps my blackjack is at 8 days of flower and is healthy as shit especially after trying to veg her with an LED which didn't do very well thats why I switched back to HID's. flowering under HPS 400W's:
> 
> View attachment 2342526View attachment 2342527View attachment 2342528View attachment 2342529
> 
> ...


 if you don't mind coming over and helping me make up my list.. you can either read off the names and i'll write them down, or vice versa, don't really care...
i soooo hate going through my stockpile trying to make a list up, which is why i tend to update mine like once a year or so, lol..

btw, smoke and drinks are on me..


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> if you don't mind coming over and helping me make up my list.. you can either read off the names and i'll write them down, or vice versa, don't really care...
> i soooo hate going through my stockpile trying to make a list up, which is why i tend to update mine like once a year or so, lol..
> 
> btw, smoke and drinks are on me..


Oh yeah you have a massive stockpile you should spend a day putting it on a word doc. and then take a print screen pic of it and update it as you get more. my list is small so its no big deal. what is your favorite smoke ever? Mine as far as how blasted I got was green crack damn near passed out, flavor i would have to say white fire OG, and all around its a tie with the white and grandpa larry OG.

Now these are some laces for a small plant and pot, nice and creamy white the light kinda of skews the color :


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Oh yeah you have a massive stockpile you should spend a day putting it on a word doc. and then take a print screen pic of it and update it as you get more. my list is small so its no big deal. what is your favorite smoke ever? Mine as far as how blasted I got was green crack damn near passed out, flavor i would have to say white fire OG, and all around its a tie with the white and grandpa larry OG.
> 
> Now these are some laces for a small plant and pot, nice and creamy white the light kinda of skews the color :
> 
> View attachment 2342594


 around here i never really got much in the way of name brand strains .. i had one connect that lasted for about a year or so where i got named brand stuff, but other than that, not so much..
everything used to simply be kind bud for years and years..

from the stuff i've grown or smoked in the damn or knew the name of, idk, lol.. let me think for a second...

i really liked dr greenthumbs og kush, the ghost cut.. everything a kush should be imho.. awesome taste, smell, yield, etc.. all around nice plant..
just grew some gdps from connoisuer that was way beyond dank, crazy couch lock high to it..

chocolate rain by [email protected] was another winner winner chicken dinner imo..

growing some blue dream now, have high hopes as it's sativa dom and i'm more of a sativa lover myself..

i'm sure that they're others but i'm drawing a blank atm..


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2012)

wheezer said:


> HEY BUDDY..^^ I got some of the Sweet ansd Sour Widow from the new CDB crew at Mr. Nice. I took a ni female and pollinated several different branches with several different males I had on hand....hoping to come up with high CDB and high THC strain. I need something high in CDB to make my next batch of salve with.


NICE man that sounds legit. definitely let me know if you run into any high CBD phenos, from what I hear high CBD is a recessive trait so it takes quite a bit of work to breed it out, good luck man!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2012)

poplars said:


> NICE man that sounds legit. definitely let me know if you run into any high CBD phenos, from what I hear high CBD is a recessive trait so it takes quite a bit of work to breed it out, good luck man!


yea that's what I heard too. Also making something hight in both is really gonna be a challenge....prolly gonna need some luck on my side.


----------



## poplars (Sep 21, 2012)

wheezer said:


> yea that's what I heard too. Also making something hight in both is really gonna be a challenge....prolly gonna need some luck on my side.


yep and a couple extra hundred bucks for cannabinoid testing lol..


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 21, 2012)

fuker's lol i am survivng off of my mother plants got 5 strains .all my beans have been put into dirt and either grown out or disposed of.Hopefully can start ordering again as soon as my buddy gets back from canukada as i order with his c.c and addy lol! But i am happy with what i got for now(white widow,diesel,og kush 2 pheno's,Shark attack,critical+ also got a few auto's sor 60's but i don't count them


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 21, 2012)

I only have the one blackjack growing and so I have to get the hook up for some smoke. Scored an 1/8th of gdp so I'm good for a few days but I think this weekend he is getting some white fire og so Im gonna have to get a half of that my blackjack wont be ready until about the second week of nov


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 21, 2012)

that's alright md, my blue dreams just started flowering about 2 weeks or so i'd say... looks like it's going to be a blue christmas this year..


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 21, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I only have the one blackjack growing and so I have to get the hook up for some smoke. Scored an 1/8th of gdp so I'm good for a few days but I think this weekend he is getting some white fire og so Im gonna have to get a half of that my blackjack wont be ready until about the second week of nov


When i returned to growing again it was because i refused to buy another damn bag of weed ever again!and so far stuck to my guns and only really ran out just 2 days ago soooo going to be a rough 3 weeks till my next gurl is ready.i run a perpetual grow by the way.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 21, 2012)

Well... added to the collection.... lol. I can't help myself.

All from Peakseedsbc. 

2x Sweet Skunk
1x NL
1x Blueberry
1x Skunk x Kush (proven BC cut, not the same as typical US cuts)
1x BB x Kush
1x Texada Timewarp x NL (outdoors next year)
1x TT x Skunk (Outdoors again)

Next up is Mr Nice. Popped all 18 of my black widows as well as 10x Sugar Punch (8 alive, 2 died, my fault), 2x Mad Shack and 5x Extrema (will be watching for Herms, but I need some Chem in my stable....). All of Sannies gear is feminized.

Need to get NLxHaze, SSH, Mango Haze, Ortega, Shit, Neville's Haze, Spice, Walkabout and a few more lol. Then I'm on to Ace seeds for landrace sativas and Tom Hill for his Haze. I think I'm gonna probably end up spending 5 grand on seeds this year if I end up with the complete collection I am seeking.

Of course I will hit up Neville for his new gear as well, but it's last on my list. More interested in his grail anyway.


----------



## punkenstien (Sep 22, 2012)

View attachment 2345116

Yeah Boyzzzz!!!!!!! Postman finally showed up after an agonizing 4 day wait!!lol


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 22, 2012)

What kind of Bodhi seeds did you get? ..you have to be on top of shit to get Bodhi stuff from The Attitude anymore; they sell out in hours, just about every time. Like now, they're completely sold out of every strain, the only other breeders sold out like that are mostly the ones that are out of business now. Bodhi seeds rip.


----------



## D3monic (Sep 22, 2012)

Special thanks to a well known Rui member my bean list has grown exponentially. 

here is how it stands as of now...

Fem list:

AK 48
Big Band
Blueberry Gum
Chocolope Kush
Cloud #9
Critical + (auto)
Critical Sense Star
Fruity Chronic Juice
Indica Viper
Kandy Kush
Moby Dick #2
Moby Dick
Pakistan rider (auto)
Purple Haze
Sativa Trans Love
Skunk Amsterdam
Somango -47
Sweet Deep Grapefruit
White Indica

Non fem just two Hawaiian bs beans


----------



## poplars (Sep 22, 2012)

gotta love RIU'ers lookin out for eachother.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 22, 2012)

cannazon had 11 pack of goji og for a few days but they are sold out now, glad I have some gogi og beans waiting to germ!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 22, 2012)

ok the october deal at the tude with the 3 og's from reserve privada any one got comments on these I'm thinking of putting in an order for my b-day  would like to score some Bodhi but like everyone says sold out before i even see they dropped.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 22, 2012)

ggg is always and mean always good! I got some NYC HP-13 from what ive researched ii is suppose to be some of the mos potent medication on the plant. preserva prevada is a great bank and has some bomb genets! pull the trigger!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah would like some grape in the garden


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 22, 2012)

why yes I would private message me and we can figure it out. if anything for NYC HP-13 or flight 813. or any hazeman beans can't go wrong with them or TGA!


----------



## cotchept (Sep 22, 2012)

My Vortex keeper at 10 weeks.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 22, 2012)

Been really wanting to run tga gear and probably will here in the near future just few others i want first .What i really need is some killa day time smoke my diesel does the job but shit just grows like it's on geritol lol.last run took 80 days to finish and i think it could have went a few days in dark as well.If you got any cheese or trainwreck you is a friend in deed


----------



## cotchept (Sep 22, 2012)

Trainwreck was my go-to daytime smoke for a while. Then it went to JTR and now it's gonna be Vortex. Gotta love sativas that finish in under 10 weeks.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 23, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> ok the october deal at the tude with the 3 og's from reserve privada any one got comments on these I'm thinking of putting in an order for my b-day  would like to score some Bodhi but like everyone says sold out before i even see they dropped.


If I were planning on ordering anytime soon I'd do it during this promotion... the seeds being Rserva Privada alone make this promo the best one they've had a in several months (last month it was Humboldt Seed Organisation, we're pretty sure they're completely full of shit and/or bogus; you can grab some Hazeman seeds and get a whole other free pack (Hippie Headband.) I recommend you request regular seeds for your "U.F.O" seeds (the 'non-promo' freebies) because you get 2 instead of 1 feminized (& their reg U.F.O.'s are usually better strains & breeders than the free fem's for some reason.)


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 23, 2012)

hazeman for sure, I have 36 beans of hippie head band, 12 x grape13, 12x Elephant Stomper, 12x white grapes.

my friends outdoor grow its a NL hybrid.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah i always get the regs. I'm currently looking for a breeder male was hoping to find one in my white widow beans but no luck.Looks like i got to start making more friends on here


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 23, 2012)

you will find what you need in due time, if i can help let me know

the ufo freebies on the tude are better than usual! wish it was like that my last order they had a bunch of autos which is ok ive had good luck with them in the past.

the new Cenntinnial seeds "Dakini Kush" (pre 98 bubba kush x hindu kush) and Cream of the crop seeds "turbo Diesel" (sour diesel x black domina) sounds awesome!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been preaching about the U.F.O. freebies for a while now, check out the "Regular" button to see the reg U.F.O.'s... they're even better!! Right now the regular freebies include: Lambo (TH Seeds), L.A. Confidential, Sage, Heavy Duty Fruity, S.A.G.E. & Darkstar, where as the feminized are: OG Kush (Reserva Privada), Thunder Bloody Mary (Samsara), Mazar X Great White Shark (World of Seeds) and the rest are from Humboldt Seed Organisation (). Plus on the regular side, you get 2 seeds instead of 1 fem- so even if both reg's turn out to be males... you may find a decent stud. I really wish it were possible for a seed bank to actually sell pollen, it would make life soo much easier for many people. Just think of the badassery that would entail! It would be too hard though, I'm pretty sure pollen only lives for a few days after it's released. 

...I may indeed change my Indian name to "gets stoned and rants about things that are merely his own opinion."


----------



## smang (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL Berny and Jenks takeover.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 23, 2012)

My biggest nicest easiest to grow bean was a ufo although it wasn't the strongest it is a keeper .Plus turned me onto Dinafem which to be honest i would have never went with.So the ufo deals do what they are intended which is get some new breeders product out there. strain was a shark attack and can be seen in my avatar the main cola weighed in a 4 1/2 oz(after a 2 day dry)never got a dry weight on it. and was grown in ffof in 3 gallon bucket under a 400 hps just goes to show never dismiss something before you give it a shot first.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 23, 2012)

That's awesome. I don't knock on any breeders I haven't tried, I question 'em all the time though haha. Question everything.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 24, 2012)

smang said:


> LOL Berny and Jenks takeover.



Crazy lol........


----------



## wheezer (Sep 24, 2012)

haha yea Jenks and Dinafem, the new seed collector thread stars......it's pathetic and sad really


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> hazeman for sure, I have 36 beans of hippie head band, 12 x grape13, 12x Elephant Stomper, 12x white grapes.
> 
> my friends outdoor grow its a NL hybrid.
> 
> View attachment 2346317View attachment 2346318


dayum I don't think i've ever seen NL look so good, nice.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol, does everybody really care what breeder everybody else is going to? ...I'm not huge on feminized seeds myself, but there's many non-growing type who love the Dinafem smoke- from several of their strains... if you're going to go for feminized seeds, though, then Dinafem isn't a bad choice, IMO. Connoiseur genetics, Hazeman, Ace Seeds, Mandala, half of OG Raskal strains, The Cali Connection, Serious Seeds and Soma, to name a few, are all very good breeders that also offer feminized seeds. 

http://youtu.be/QP0cBxtGR9E

...not my cup of tea, but I have grown Dinafem and they were everything they said they'd be, exactly. I really do not think somebody is sad/pathetic for talking about the stuff they like, even if you know of something better then you should offer them advice, not rip on 'em. That's cold blooded Wheezy, lol.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 24, 2012)

wheezer said:


> haha yea Jenks and Dinafem, the new seed collector thread stars......it's pathetic and sad really


really wheezer its like that? I can't help it everyone jumped ship.

update on blackjack:


----------



## juts (Sep 24, 2012)

any HIGH CBD strains you might recommend that doesnt burn holes in my pocket?
would love to have some of those...


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 24, 2012)

juts said:


> any HIGH CBD strains you might recommend that doesnt burn holes in my pocket?
> would love to have some of those...


https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cbd-seeds-northern/prod_283.html or look at cbd's seeds entire collection bro


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cbd-seeds-northern/prod_283.html or look at cbd's seeds entire collection bro


imo that's still burning a pretty big hole in the pocket... 10 bucks + a seed... I mean come on....


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 24, 2012)

well what the fuck does he want free beans? he has to pay something and cbd isn't exactly what people are after these days!


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> well what the fuck does he want free beans? he has to pay something and cbd isn't exactly what people are after these days!


yeah exactly, price should be defined by demand and effort it takes to make such strains. and I don't think the demand and effort matches up to make it cost over 10 bucks a seed, but that's just me. 

I"m not saying they should be free, but for christ sake, cbd strains only show high cbd in a low number of phenotypes, by that logic the price per seed should be cheaper so people can actually have a decent chance of running into a CBD pheno without incredible luck or a lot of money......


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah exactly, price should be defined by demand and effort it takes to make such strains. and I don't think the demand and effort matches up to make it cost over 10 bucks a seed, but that's just me.
> 
> I"m not saying they should be free, but for christ sake, cbd strains only show high cbd in a low number of phenotypes, by that logic the price per seed should be cheaper so people can actually have a decent chance of running into a CBD pheno without incredible luck or a lot of money......


i agree but he will have to do some research to get what he wants and wants to pay!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> I've been preaching about the U.F.O. freebies for a while now, check out the "Regular" button to see the reg U.F.O.'s... they're even better!! Right now the regular freebies include: Lambo (TH Seeds), L.A. Confidential, Sage, Heavy Duty Fruity, S.A.G.E. & Darkstar, where as the feminized are: OG Kush (Reserva Privada), Thunder Bloody Mary (Samsara), Mazar X Great White Shark (World of Seeds) and the rest are from Humboldt Seed Organisation (). Plus on the regular side, you get 2 seeds instead of 1 fem- so even if both reg's turn out to be males... you may find a decent stud. I really wish it were possible for a seed bank to actually sell pollen, it would make life soo much easier for many people. Just think of the badassery that would entail! It would be too hard though, I'm pretty sure pollen only lives for a few days after it's released.
> 
> ...I may indeed change my Indian name to "gets stoned and rants about things that are merely his own opinion."


Yeah, pollen is sensitive. You can store it refrigerated in a dry pouch (use silica or something to keep it dry) for a while, but I don't think it lasts much beyond a few weeks. Maybe if you had cryogenic chambers or something.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2012)

poplars said:


> imo that's still burning a pretty big hole in the pocket... 10 bucks + a seed... I mean come on....


Check out MNS auctions. He has CBD crew gear up there, might be able to get a pack on the cheap.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 24, 2012)

How much CBD-potent weed can you buy with 10 bucks? a couple joints at most? The only way you're going to get any decent seed for less than $10 is if you buy a pack of seeds or catcha deal, you're not going to find any good seeds for to much less than that. Any heavy Indica should produce the effects that you desire from the cannabidiol. Even if you were looking for a 'high CBD pheno' how would you even know you had one? I mean all traits only show up in some phenotypes, even true-breeding characteristics are not 100%. I think a seeds worth can really only be decided buy the buyer; I think that some seeds are worth more than $10, or even $20- it's just not an easy market to thrive in, especially considering it's varying legality/persecution. The cheaper companies usually make seeds that are worth the price but if you skip the feminized stuff and buy some regular seeds then you can get very good genetics for UNDER $10. Rare Dankness 10 packs= $87, HAZEMAN seeds are $52 a 10-pack and many people hold them in very high regards. That's the price of a joint for a seed that can grow you ounces. What more could you ask for? CBD is common, I know the high concentration phenos are rare, but that's just the thing- rarity adds to the value of pretty much anything.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 24, 2012)

Contradictory, yes. I mean you don't see feminized seeds for much cheaper but regular seeds offer more options and are usually way cheaper because of the feminized seeds trend. I didn't mean to sound like an asshole, my bad.


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Yeah, pollen is sensitive. You can store it refrigerated in a dry pouch (use silica or something to keep it dry) for a while, but I don't think it lasts much beyond a few weeks. Maybe if you had cryogenic chambers or something.


I concur. I haven't been able to make pollen last longer than a few weeks, keeping it as dry as possible... guess that's where I greatly appreciate the ability to grow indoors whilst growing outdoors.

either that or a greenhouse setup for males.


----------



## cotchept (Sep 24, 2012)

I've had pollen be viable for up to 2 months by simply putting into a jar and freezing it.


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

cotchept said:


> I've had pollen be viable for up to 2 months by simply putting into a jar and freezing it.


not me, and I've tried that.....


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 24, 2012)

hardest thing about keeping pollen is moisture .perhaps silica packs or something along those lines will help.EDIT seems someone already said this damn this thread moves fast.


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> hardest thing about keeping pollen is moisture .perhaps silica packs or something along those lines will help.EDIT seems someone already said this damn this thread moves fast.


aye. I did everything in my power to keep humidity away from my pollen and I live in a high desert, yet my pollen doesn't seem to last longer than a month. I figure temperature must have something to do with this as well, I never liked freezing because of the moisture in a freezer. though if the jar is sealed enough it should be ideal. idk, i'd rather just have fresh pollen personally.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 24, 2012)

The colder the temperature, the slower the life cycle progresses so I guess freezing would keep it for the longest. 2 months is the longest I've ever heard of now I think.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 25, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Lol, does everybody really care what breeder everybody else is going to? ...I'm not huge on feminized seeds myself, but there's many non-growing type who love the Dinafem smoke- from several of their strains... if you're going to go for feminized seeds, though, then Dinafem isn't a bad choice, IMO. Connoiseur genetics, Hazeman, Ace Seeds, Mandala, half of OG Raskal strains, The Cali Connection, Serious Seeds and Soma, to name a few, are all very good breeders that also offer feminized seeds.
> 
> http://youtu.be/QP0cBxtGR9E
> 
> ...not my cup of tea, but I have grown Dinafem and they were everything they said they'd be, exactly. I really do not think somebody is sad/pathetic for talking about the stuff they like, even if you know of something better then you should offer them advice, not rip on 'em. That's cold blooded Wheezy, lol.


you should know by now, that I fuck with people on a reg basis....don't get your panties wadded up!


----------



## Jam66es (Sep 25, 2012)

*

I would have to say its addicting thats for sure.​

*


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

wheezer said:


> you should know by now, that I fuck with people on a reg basis....don't get your panties wadded up!




 ...they're will be no more wadding of the panties.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 25, 2012)

^^hahaha^^


----------



## wheezer (Sep 25, 2012)

I actually have grown several Dinafem freebies out now, and I did get 1 pheno of Critical+ that was pretty damn good


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

I've got some outside that are just about finished, they were the fastest thing I've put outside but they started the last so they're right on time with everything else. This one, her yield alone makes it worth it IMO.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 25, 2012)

wheezer said:


> I actually have grown several Dinafem freebies out now, and I did get 1 pheno of Critical+ that was pretty damn good


That's my next choice with them, how many beans did you do to find a nice pheno?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

A 6 pack worked for me and I have 4 left. The "non-keeper" though had strong early flowering capabilities and the smoke wasn't as good but it yielded huge as well.


----------



## smang (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't you guys accept that this thread is dead?
No defibrillator is bringing this bitch back.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 25, 2012)

smang said:


> Can't you guys accept that this thread is dead?
> No defibrillator is bringing this bitch back.


Lol.......


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

smang said:


> Can't you guys accept that this thread is dead?
> No defibrillator is bringing this bitch back.


Lol, appears alive and well from my side of the screen. A lot of the people left, but f*ck 'em; I'm not going to pay for this shit. Nor am I going to buy "accessories" or Sannie's feminized seeds just to join a forum, when this one is working _just_ fine. This thread has had posters everyday for over a year..

Zombie thread, back from the dead!!! Lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 25, 2012)

smang said:


> Can't you guys accept that this thread is dead?
> No defibrillator is bringing this bitch back.




Let me get this straight. The thread is dead because YOU say it is, or because YOU are posting in it??


----------



## smang (Sep 25, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Let me get this straight. The thread is dead because YOU say it is, or because YOU are posting in it??


Look around, not much to look at.
Wonder where all the fun went 

Its more so dead because of who isn't posting in it.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that if there was nobody here I wanted to talk to then I most likely wouldn't come back  ...I'm sure one could find many threads around here that are "still alive." Lol.

I had a male 'Haze' (local Sativa (I'll call it Haze for the sake of my post)), tore it up, returned almost 2 weeks later (plant still green in some areas, but uprooted) & took some of the pollen... 'impregnated' a few of my girls; so now I have this strain crossed with the other strains I had at that location, giving me: Blueberry Gum X 'Haze', Critical+ X 'Haze', Northern Light X 'Haze'. I can't wait to hatch those puppies just to see what they'll turn out like. I do not claim to be a "breeder" or a crosser, but I've 'allowed' many of my strains to sex and grown plenty of good babies because of said sexing.

Anybody else get any crosses this year? (On purpose or accidental.)


----------



## smang (Sep 25, 2012)

Penguin, you should rename it to the Dinafem seed collectors thread. 
Really.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol, what a troll. If you don't like Dinafem, then just don't buy 'em= problem solved. C+ yields more than most I've ever seen and the smoke is fine, according to a lot of people who don't even grow. Of course there's better shit out there, but what's the problem with somebody growing Dinafem gear as long as they're happy with their results? Maybe you could tell them what's better, other than that bitching doesn't really help anybody.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 25, 2012)

smang said:


> Penguin, you should rename it to the Dinafem seed collectors thread.
> Really.


your signature fits you well!


----------



## cotchept (Sep 25, 2012)

So Connoisseur just dropped some new shit and there's a Bodhi drop this week. 

Man, this thread used to be my go to for info on all these drops. I can't even figure out how to get on that other site lol. Dang.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 25, 2012)

Catch 'em quick, Bodhi sells out in _hours_. I saw Connoiseur's new release, "Strawberry Dogshit" was one of 'em... literally.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 26, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Catch 'em quick, Bodhi sells out in _hours_. I saw Connoiseur's new release, "Strawberry Dogshit" was one of 'em... literally.


uhhhh think i'll pass on the shit! as for knowing when they're going to drop lots of ways to find out without having to pay! The Tude tells you what's coming got to do some legwork nothing in life is free.


----------



## juts (Sep 26, 2012)

anyone tried strains breeders botique from SoS?


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any one try *TGA Subcool Seeds Space Dawg*

im just wondering is it as good as everyone says??????
i got some and wondering if i made the best choice .........
Like i found some amazing reviews but some are just hard to believe if you know what i mean.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tga has some fire, but just be 
prepaired for some hermie
action! Found it in a few tga
strains.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 26, 2012)

I have this bitch doing the splits!


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 26, 2012)

juts said:


> anyone tried strains breeders botique from SoS?


They are solid and reputable. Both SOS and BreedersB.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 26, 2012)

Got ya beat  triple splits  wanna see how you know it's a female plant?


----------



## cotchept (Sep 26, 2012)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## |B3RNY| (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice colors. I recently flowered some Serious Ak's, I tortured 1 cutting by growing it all the way in a plastic cup, over/underfeeding & watering, high temperatures, pH imbalances, interrupted light cycles (day & night), bent it, super-cropped it and even put it in a refrigerator for hours at a time. I was trying to force her to grow bananas/male flowers to cross with.. but it just wouldn't happen. I didn't try to kill the plant, I wanted it as healthy as possible but did everything I could think of to stress it out... instead, it grew to full maturity in a solo cup just a few days behind the others. That just blew my mind, I expected it to be very easy but I couldn't even force it to happen; I wonder if maybe this pheno just didn't have the ability? I know about colloidal silver, gibberellic acid, etc. but it should be plenty easy to get a hermy without chemicals.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2012)

Howdy fellas!
Mix your pollen 1:1 with flour sealed in the freezer will last months (4-6) 
New breeder "Centennial Seeds" at the tude has a strain called otto #1 that supposedly has a ridiculous ratio of cbd to thc. Partial description:
"Most phenotypes are rich in CBD with a low THC content allowing patients to gain the medical benefits of the CBD without the distracting and sometimes overwhelming effects of high-THC strains. This strain was developed at the request of a medical researcher on Oahu, Hawaii. The request was for replicable high CBD expression from a gender-stable seed. With the help of friends at Full Spectrum Labs in Denver, Colorado Centennial Seeds have produced Otto #1. Otto #1 produces three gross chemotypes, each expressing varying ratios of CBD to THC, some as high as 27:1. Chemotypes have tested as high as 11.4% CBD-A with corresponding THC-A of <0.40%. Other chemotypes testing with CBD:THC ratios closer to 2:1 are present in this seed lot as well. Approximately 28% of plants expressed low CBD (< 0.18%)".


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Tga has some fire, but just be
> prepaired for some hermie
> action! Found it in a few tga
> strains.


I thought you only get hermies from femz seed or to much stress......
I was always told TGA had solid seeds bc they are normal male or female there should be no hermies unless i stress them to much..
I mean tell me if im wrong just kinda new to ordering seeds ive only got clones
just decided to order some space dawg i cant wait to try it out heard its one of TGA 
stronger strains


----------



## SketchyGrower (Sep 27, 2012)

JohnyPotHead420 said:


> I thought you only get hermies from femz seed or to much stress......
> I was always told TGA had solid seeds bc they are normal male or female there should be no hermies unless i stress them to much..
> I mean tell me if im wrong just kinda new to ordering seeds ive only got clones
> just decided to order some space dawg i cant wait to try it out heard its one of TGA
> stronger strains



anything can hermie...... from TGA or (Transsexual Gender Seeds)


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 27, 2012)

SketchyGrower said:


> anything can hermie...... from TGA or (Transsexual Gender Seeds)


Thanks also ive always wondered could you just cut the balls off or will they regrow idk ive always just pulled the whole plant out bc i ant wanting no damn seeds if i wanted that i would be smoking some meds lmfao


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 27, 2012)

also *

SketchyGrower


​




*whats your top breeder you use?


----------



## TheSuitCase (Sep 27, 2012)

cmt1984 said:


> aight Drank, I'll scuff em and get em soaking tomorrow...if something good comes out of it, then we'll work something out.
> 
> glad to hear a killer pheno came out of those qleaner f2's...sucks about your shit one though...that was the first cross i ever made...hell, that was the first thing i grew that wasn't bagseed as well.
> 
> ...


This is insane, wow. Nicely done. Can I be your friend?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 27, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Got ya beat  triple splits View attachment 2350809 wanna see how you know it's a female plant? View attachment 2350812


How did you get it to have three branches?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 27, 2012)

update:

View attachment 2351996View attachment 2351997View attachment 2351998


----------



## Marley15 (Sep 27, 2012)

My space dawgs were all male   4/4..


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Sep 27, 2012)

It's a pheno thing.when topped it produce's 3 shoots.that one was a clone hoping my current clones still carry the trait getting ready to find out this week. She's a Dinafem diesel.


----------



## JohnyPotHead420 (Sep 27, 2012)

Marley15 said:


> My space dawgs were all male   4/4..


Fuck Man i feel your pain i just ordered some i hope i get at lease one girl


----------



## dirk d (Sep 27, 2012)

sucks about the males Marley. When is Bodhi dropping guys?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got an 18 pack of black widow in mail. i germed 10 of them. Have them under 12/12 to determine sex. Im going to germ the other 8 next week. so far 100% success germing. Im looking for the all white pheno. Im hoping it is indica dominant. Im gonna fill up my rooms with that once i find the white pheno. Also looking for an indica dom male to pollinate my querkle (urkle pheno).


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 28, 2012)

hey cmt how did the clockwork orange turn out?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 28, 2012)

OMG .......This is a first ..EVER.....I've never seen this thread on the second page, and I've never seen it on the same page all day before either.....WTF!?!?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 28, 2012)

found this on cannazon: sin city seeds: rappers delight: B Real OG x Sour Jack:


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2012)

so that will be next months bud shot submission?


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 28, 2012)

maybe wish it was mine!


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 29, 2012)

for those who missed the tranquil elephantizer remix (like le me) bodhi said more will come at tude (might have already been there) and on other sites...


----------



## wheezer (Sep 29, 2012)

Rappers Delight?!?!.....hahahah what a name.....it must only burn in a blunt


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 29, 2012)

sin city going hard selling out on a lot of sites wonder when they get hit by hater hammer  Am really interested in the releases next year..but rappersdelight seems to be dank some grow reports should pop out hopefully...


----------



## typoerror (Sep 29, 2012)

from what i read, its top shelf og kush with minuscule yield.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 29, 2012)

A pic of maddfarmers genteics grown by Elite Nugz on this site. I wan to get may hands on his stuff! tipoli wicked (lavender x purple urkle)

View attachment 2354575

shit looks amazing, I've never heard of the strain but have hear nothing but good things about maddfarmers genetics which are hard as hell to get.


----------



## Clankie (Sep 29, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> for those who missed the tranquil elephantizer remix (like le me) bodhi said more will come at tude (might have already been there) and on other sites...



Well, that's good news. I heard he lost the deadly G? I don't know anyone else with the original G13 strains, made before that clone lost its vigor. All the current offerings from sensi and mr nice are IBL's made to retain the clone's genetics, but not with the original G13. Bodhi's genetics are flat out insane.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 29, 2012)

zon has 10 packs of their new strain bright moments (grape stomper x grape stomper OG)


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 30, 2012)

he never had the G13 deadly g pheno as far as I know only a HP/G13 deadly g pheno deadly g leaning pheno...and no idea how he got more but bodhi no scam legit as fuck...


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 1, 2012)

guess what I just got 
Goji OG
Lemon Skunk x Sour Bubble freebie
Rosetta Stone f2's freebie


any infos on the last two?


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Oct 1, 2012)

we call this lemon gas...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2012)

dirtysouthgenetics said:


> we call this lemon gas...


Genetic makeup?


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Oct 2, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Genetic makeup?


its a pheno out of 20 nyc deisel seeds....


----------



## Clankie (Oct 3, 2012)

I asked sannie to give me something other than the heri x extrema with my order (New Blue Diesel and Caramel Cough), since I got those with my last one. Came through, of course, with an interesting surprise. I will run the NBD (NYCD x blueberry indica) and the freebies (5 of them!) side by side for comparison, but there is so much to grow.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 3, 2012)

Clankie said:


> I asked sannie to give me something other than the heri x extrema with my order (New Blue Diesel and Caramel Cough), since I got those with my last one. Came through, of course, with an interesting surprise. I will run the NBD (NYCD x blueberry indica) and the freebies (5 of them!) side by side for comparison, but there is so much to grow.....View attachment 2359698


 damn, that sounds nice clankie..


----------



## Clankie (Oct 3, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, that sounds nice clankie..



I'm stoked, but I have a ton of beans to run, but I really want a blueberry diesel tasting plant, and the Sour D x Blueberry might have some more sativa leaning girls than the NBD, since Sannie and Knutsel bred their NYCD to have more indica dominance than Soma's, from whence it came.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn that sounds like its going to be good.. I would definately run those sour d x bb seeds I'm sure nothing but good things are in that pack.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 4, 2012)

The Attitude has been posting new breeders pretty much every week for a month or longer; this time it's a company called "Sin City Seeds"; the hybrids they make seem nice (mostly Alien, White Fire & Buddha's Sister crosses) and they aren't feminized! I wonder just how 'legit' they are... ?


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 4, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> The Attitude has been posting new breeders pretty much every week for a month or longer; this time it's a company called "Sin City Seeds"; the hybrids they make seem nice (mostly Alien, White Fire & Buddha's Sister crosses) and they aren't feminized! I wonder just how 'legit' they are... ?


lawl check the other sites and you'll see sin city seeds mostly sold out, pretty new company with as it seems awesome genetics, no reviews though yet but probably worth a try..waiting for the original line..


----------



## infiniteskillzz (Oct 4, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> The Attitude has been posting new breeders pretty much every week for a month or longer; this time it's a company called "Sin City Seeds"; the hybrids they make seem nice (mostly Alien, White Fire & Buddha's Sister crosses) and they aren't feminized! I wonder just how 'legit' they are... ?


I have had the Buddha's Dream, and it is everything it says in the description. I can't personally vouch for the growing process and yields, but the nugs were great all around. I have actually been fighting myself to not a grab a pack of these and Surefire's Firestarter (<anybody have any problems with Firestarter<) while anticipating the next Bodhi release, but it appears their may be a catastrophic problem with that.


----------



## rollajoint (Oct 4, 2012)

Got myself some sour flame og in veg looking nice


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Thier b real og looks nice too.. They also have some white nightmare crosses that sound nice


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2012)

rollajoint said:


> Got myself some sour flame og in veg looking nice


I picked up a pack of that to, post some pics if you would..!


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 4, 2012)

where did you see the b real og??


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 4, 2012)

The bodhi drop got lost in the mail.... Real sad shit right there..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2012)

Man that's some sad shit for real!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> The bodhi drop got lost in the mail.... Real sad shit right there..


Fing gay...!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> where did you see the b real og??


Wherever they are listed at.. Check their site they have pics and descriptions of it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 4, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Wherever they are listed at.. Check their site they have pics and descriptions of it.


 who's the breeder on them wyte?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2012)

Sin city seeds
DescriptionReviews (0)Related Products (6)
[COLOR=#F7F7F7 !important]Rappers Delight
B REAL OG x SourJack
9-10Weeks

The BREAL OG is our most funky/earthy/ pinsol tasting OG in our collection.
Our mission with cross was to create a Sour OG with improved structure
and yield. Expect big frosted sporey nugs that reek of sourOG, and plants that have better than structure and yield than the Og mother. Sure to please the masses this OG definitely lives up to its name![/COLOR]
[COLOR=#F7F7F7 !important]15 reg seeds per pack [/COLOR]
[COLOR=#F7F7F7 !important]
[/COLOR]


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Fing gay...!


I know bro I was holding out waiting for that drop too lol
it sucks more for bodhi though I can't imagine what kind of a loss that must be.. I just hope it got delayed and they magically show up..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2012)

No shit right!?! 
It's been some summer for bodhi, positive vibes for *delayed*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 4, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> No shit right!?!
> It's been some summer for bodhi, positive vibes for *delayed*


 2nd that...!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn that sucks. I wish Bodhi would expand a little, I realize that staying relatively small would help the quality control but they're unreliable only in the sense that they're never in stock anywhere for any longer than a day. That's horrible, I hope it magically shows up as well. Poor guys. :/


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Damn that sucks. I wish Bodhi would expand a little, I realize that staying relatively small would help the quality control but they're unreliable only in the sense that they're never in stock anywhere for any longer than a day. That's horrible, I hope it magically shows up as well. Poor guys. :/


Just got to be ready and fast with payment....!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 5, 2012)

fk all that. Bodhi isnt the best thing to ever life. I bet BOG tops all of bodhi's shit....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

|B3RNY| said:


> Damn that sucks. I wish Bodhi would expand a little, I realize that staying relatively small would help the quality control but they're unreliable only in the sense that they're never in stock anywhere for any longer than a day. That's horrible, I hope it magically shows up as well. Poor guys. :/


Just wait for the hype to die down. When rare dankness popped on the scene, that's all everyone talked about for a while. All their shit was sold out constantly. Now look.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> fk all that. Bodhi isnt the best thing to ever life. I bet BOG tops all of bodhi's shit....



Lol theres fire in most breeders line-ups but what sets bodhi away from most is his bis ethnics bar none the best in the bis.
plus everything he brings to the table is fire


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Just wait for the hype to die down. When rare dankness popped on the scene, that's all everyone talked about for a while. All their shit was sold out constantly. Now look.


This is true (but) rare dank has nothing that caught my eye..!

dude i love the sig lol


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol theres fire in most breeders line-ups but what sets bodhi away from most is his bis ethnics bar none the best in the bis.
> plus everything he brings to the table is fire


And rare!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2012)

I for one am glad he tries to keep it under his own roof, it's worth it. If he did like RD, outsourcing seed production, he would loose die hard customers to the injection of careless herms to his lines. Haven't you noticed that the "big boys" always wind up with polluted gene pools this way.
**edit
yes, BOG tops all..... forget bodhi beans..... they aren't your cup of tea! 
ok, one competitor down!


----------



## Clankie (Oct 5, 2012)

What I like about Bodhi is that he uses clone only's in his breeding, but doesn't just self them like some seed makers out there. Instead he actually breeds them with males that he knows very well, and actually cares about the potency, flavor, and other characteristics of his strains. It seems like so many breeders are content to just reverse one or more clone only's and knock up everything they can with it, its nice to actually have someone put work into his pairings. If you want to recreate blue dream in seed form, or the white, or whatever; I would say you'd be better off buying it from Bodhi, picking an your male and female that have the most resemblance to the clone only, and then crossing them.


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 5, 2012)

them b pics of the rappers delight not the b real og...also I dont think bodhis hype will settle as low as rare dankness they're totally different..can't compare them...sin city seeds will probably be like rare dankness sell out high first then settle down to regular level but bodhi wil be at the top of the most wanted gens for a while I think...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> them b pics of the rappers delight not the b real og...also I dont think bodhis hype will settle as low as rare dankness they're totally different..can't compare them...sin city seeds will probably be like rare dankness sell out high first then settle down to regular level but bodhi wil be at the top of the most wanted gens for a while I think...


Yeah rapper delight is the name and that plant looks/sounds good. 

Cant commen on the quality yet of rare dankness but I can say they were stinking in veg and now 2 days I flower I'm smelling chemmy funk so off top I know it's going to be a good harvest.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> I for one am glad he tries to keep it under his own roof, it's worth it. If he did like RD, outsourcing seed production, he would loose die hard customers to the injection of careless herms to his lines. Haven't you noticed that the "big boys" always wind up with polluted gene pools this way.
> **edit
> yes, BOG tops all..... forget bodhi beans..... they aren't your cup of tea!
> ok, one competitor down!


What u crazy man, I got the best hermie genetics in the world


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 5, 2012)

Clankie, Bodhi isn't the only one making new crosses with elite clones, there are plenty others. Not everyone makes s1s and sells them. 

Stealthweed, that's all been said before about other breeders. I guarantee Bodhis stuff isn't worlds better than a lot of other peoples work out there. He isn't the Jesus of cannabis reborn. His crosses are F1s just like almost everyone else. I'm sure he's good at picking what to cross, has grow skill, but in the end they are f1s.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 5, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Clankie, Bodhi isn't the only one making new crosses with elite clones, there are plenty others. Not everyone makes s1s and sells them.
> 
> Stealthweed, that's all been said before about other breeders. I guarantee Bodhis stuff isn't worlds better than a lot of other peoples work out there. He isn't the Jesus of cannabis reborn. His crosses are F1s just like almost everyone else. I'm sure he's good at picking what to cross, has grow skill, but in the end they are f1s.


Oh, I am certainly not saying that he's the only one, but at least my shopping experience would indicate that he's in the minority. I'd like to know a little bit more about the breeding processes at Gage Green and Connoisseur Genetics, because they both have clone only reg crosses that intrigue me. What I like about bodhi is that his main males that he was using (don't know what all he recently lost) were all super appealing to me. Not so much the appalachia, but the snow lotus and the oldschool G13/HP have genetics that are very much my cup of tea. Particularly for the Snow Lotus's tendancy to allow most of the mother's better traits to remain intact, while having generally beneficial effects on yield and potency, which means that it has its recessive and dominant genetics in all the right places. Basically everything you would want in a male plant. I also just happen to really like his taste in genetics, particularly the ones from the late 80's and early 90's.

As an addition, regarding your comment to stealthweed, he does refer to many of his crosses as the results of long term breeding projects, like dream lotus, which would imply that he's either producing some strains that are more than F1, or that he is at least testing and working the hell out of them. 

I don't really want to seem like I'm suckling Bodhi's nuts or anything, it's just that there's a lot of companies out there that are doing work that I find lazy and hacky and charging an arm and a leg for it. Bodhi is doing his own thing, and his love for the plant comes through in his work. There's a bunch of other breeders out there like that, and I would and do seriously buy seeds from any of them. And, just as seriously, please suggest to me other breeders who hit elite clones with other elite, well tested strains, because that is exactly the shit I want to grow.

Edit: JESUS CHRIST YOU CAN TELL WHEN I AM FUCKING BORED. I NEED SOMEONE AROUND TO TELL ME TO SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## John12 (Oct 5, 2012)

Did gage drop the stomper bx again at the tude today? Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Clankie (Oct 5, 2012)

John12 said:


> Did gage drop the stomper bx again at the tude today? Anyone know? Thanks


I saw a Grape Stomper x some OG F1, but no BX.


----------



## rawman (Oct 5, 2012)

strawberry diesel kush
sour grapes
Nevs Wreck Haze F2
Purple Indica x Afghan
the white x ogchem
Kens father x BKGK bx1
bubbakush x grape krush bx1
sour kush
Alien Dawg
ChemD bx2 
ECSD x Nev Haze
Sour Larry Nev Haze
Sour Razz
ECSD x ChemD
Chem Sis x Starfighter
Trainwreck x Starfighter
OGKush x G13
Sour Kush
ECSD x SourBubble
Chem91 x snow lotus
Twisted Purple x Choco Mix
Chocolate Trip
Urkle x Starfighter
The White x GDP
Urkle x GDP
Bubba Kush x Blowfish
The white x ChemD
Tahoe OG x ChemD
Twisted Purple OG x Sourbubble
Scotts OG
Docs OG
Rare Darkness
LVPK x Chem91
ChemD x Chem91
ChemD x Bluebonic
ChemD x SnowDawg x Bluebonic
Afghan x SSH
g13 Haze
NYCD x OGCHEM
Apollo11 x OGCHEM
Triangle Kush x G13/Hashplant
Goji OG
Bubbashine x Appalachia
88 G13/Hashplant x Snow lotus
Urkle x Appalachia
Afgooi x Appalachia
Chem3 x Bubbashine x Appalachia
White Fire x Blueberry 

DeepStrawberryDiesel

SugarApe F2s

Chemiical Valley Dojo

Sour Dojo

Valley Dojo F2


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 5, 2012)

Never said he *THE* best but he will be at the top surely...but then again I can only comment on this issue after I have finally soaked grown harvested and smoked his gear..gojis going to be first, ancient and chech wizard onlist too


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What u crazy man, I got the best hermie genetics in the world


I'm not hating on those beans either, I should clarify. Scott and company are fine people!
I am hating on that practice, it's all the outsource imho. It even happens to those who don't I know. I understand why they do it, and in the end it amounts to better pipefulls so Cheers!


----------



## dirk d (Oct 5, 2012)

Seems when a breeder has to outsource the breeding the quality goes down bigtime. Anytime I hear a breeder outsourcing i tend to be uneasy about getting their beans anymore. Now anyone know the next Bodhi drop is?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> I'm not hating on those beans either, I should clarify. Scott and company are fine people!
> I am hating on that practice, it's all the outsource imho. It even happens to those who don't I know. I understand why they do it, and in the end it amounts to better pipefulls so Cheers!


U know I was kidding right? Yeah fom what ive herd anytime outsourcing is done that's when problems arise


----------



## dutchman (Oct 5, 2012)

Ola!!
Thanks for the flaming,,,Gudkarma,,.
Please stick to facts in stead of your anger. 
You went extremely ruder then u allready where...beside allways dissing people with your so called über knowledge gained in all those years you growed and smoked. I recall something about wasting time but in my eyes (never share that in a mans thread) it wasnt time that got wasted,,but space 
Whazzup can be strict,,but what u called him on the boards and said to him in PM is no small thing m8,,,thats basicly threatening a admin on a in my opinion honoust board.

When votes had to be given ,,,mods all agreed on the case. Cant recall that happening before really (but could be wrong)

greets
Hupla


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (Oct 5, 2012)

seven10 said:


> hey fellow RIU's..lookin to take advantage of the promo @ the tude, need some recommendations on seeds. Maybe 80/20 indica/sativa or something around those lines. Been out of the game for a bit so I havent kept tabs on whats hot..trying to avoid wasting money on some duds. Appreciate it guys


TGA...believe. me..just go to the tga by others..and i promise..you will order sum


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2012)

seven10 said:


> hey fellow RIU's..lookin to take advantage of the promo @ the tude, need some recommendations on seeds. Maybe 80/20 indica/sativa or something around those lines. Been out of the game for a bit so I havent kept tabs on whats hot..trying to avoid wasting money on some duds. Appreciate it guys


Conoisuer genetics has a promo buy one get x2 free 10 packs, cant beat that! And theres still a hazman promo going
buy 1 get a 10 pack free 

as for tga better to pass on them..!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Not sure bro, strike out everytime
i try a chem, hermie everytime


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 6, 2012)

bodhi drop so far unannounced just keep checking net like a hawk cause if you don't you'll be crying...


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone on here buy from pick and mix seed bank? also just curious how many people buy seeds with no realistic chance they will ever be grown? (due to having about a million different seeds. i mainly mean the freebies and such as i often find myself tempted to buy seeds just because of the free ones that come with it... thats why i like pick and mix you buy what you want (at often very low prices) and although not offered any freebies still got a Jamaican og gratis!
just started out buying seeds for the first time it was my first order but am already putting things in my basket planning for another!!! SOMEONE HELP!!!


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a disease young sir, you will have 100's of strains in no time; it's like getting a tattoo, probably not the best idea but it's addicting. Pick n mix is cool but if you're really interested in a particular strain then I'd recommend getting at least a 10 pack so that you can find a good phenotype.


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks! i dont have the most funds right now so a few difffernt ones to test the water first is what i am thinking then when i found something i like spring for a pack...


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 6, 2012)

That's a good idea. If you go now to The Attitude, you can get a few extra strains for free through their October (monthly) promotion; that's on top of the regular freebies you get with any order. Most seed banks have these freebies, I'm just used to using the Attitude myself.


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah i did look this morn when they had the buy one pack get two free on but missed it.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 7, 2012)

i thought bodhi went 2 work for a collective? is that outsourcing?


----------



## illtoxic (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone have any info on the next Bodhi drop?


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 7, 2012)

There's still some decent promotions at the 'Tude. I'm not sure on a Bodhi drop, last I heard it was "lost in the mail." Bodhi makes wicked stuff but they just aren't in stock long enough to be practical.. time is everything.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2012)

illtoxic said:


> Anyone have any info on the next Bodhi drop?


From what i know he lost a bunch of his breeding parents to heats wave this summer...!
and one of his shipments to a certain outlet got lost...! Im thinking customs got it 
the tude already had a drop, so its going to be a grip before another one happens im
thinking.


----------



## illtoxic (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah I made sure to hit that one. Got a TE remix pack and a goji pack. Was hoping though for some more selections but....I guess if shipments are lost and plants are killed I will be waiting awhile.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 7, 2012)

tude was supposed to drop more bodhi last monday. shit got lost in the mail though. TE(r) was in that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2012)

I got the te from another vendor..!


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 7, 2012)

man the tude just released some new GGG strains: Transformer (inferno haze x Joseph OG), GGG: shadow dancer (mostly sativa) these will be gone quick! if not today tomorrow! and they have a mixed pack you can get who knows you might get the legendary grape stomper!


----------



## illtoxic (Oct 7, 2012)

I heard grape stomper bx2 got released...went and looked...sold out... bah humbugga


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2012)

It will be droping at other vendors to


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 7, 2012)

what's the story behind OG Raskal's 'The White' and 'Fire'? The White kind of looks like an albino sourkush. I'm thinking about ordering the S1's for future breeding.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2012)

For me the story is i will never buy his gear lol
could be the holy grail still a no buano..!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 7, 2012)

say no to breeding with s1.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 7, 2012)

hellraizer, what's the scoop? I've been hearing hermie rumors with basically every large scale breeder . . .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2012)

Its just that..! Money and greed..! Zero test grows = unstable genetics.
stick to the breeders that run tests and have open threads on forums!
and are willing to discuss there genetics, and not jump to blaming it on
the grower..!


----------



## Clankie (Oct 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Its just that..! Money and greed..! Zero test grows = unstable genetics.
> stick to the breeders that run tests and have open threads on forums!
> and are willing to discuss there genetics, and not jump to blaming it on
> the grower..!


Cannot like this enough. There are plenty of breeders that keep their process open and document/test the shit out of their grows; not just trying to cash in on elite strain/clone hype. The cost of seeds isn't really important to me unless there's an actual risk of losing money on a 10 pack, but those seeds would have to be either really lousy, or you would really have to fuck up your grow. However, if I'm going to throw down a bill or more for seeds, they better be quality, well tested genetics.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 8, 2012)

So it is a confirm Swerve is releasing the 91 Chem SV he posted all 1000 packs of beans im on this order for november its gona be one of thee best promos this year!Accually this made my year!


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 8, 2012)

illtoxic said:


> I heard grape stomper bx2 got released...went and looked...sold out... bah humbugga


!

get the mix pack it you might get lucky and get the stomper bx2, now the tude put up GGG: Daybreaker (chemdawg d x og kush), and bianca fire (the white x joseph go)


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a 12 pack of NYC HP-13 which I don't understand why its not sold out? HP-13 is one of the most potent strains on earth from what i've researched.

new update; hazeman seeds have been replenished. they now have: white grapes, madness, fugu kush, and grape 13 which have been sold out for a while now!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 8, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> So it is a confirm Swerve is releasing the 91 Chem SV he posted all 1000 packs of beans im on this order for november its gona be one of thee best promos this year!Accually this made my year!


Im not big on his gear but im thinking i might cop some of these, any clue to when/where the drop will take place


----------



## Pipe Dream (Oct 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> I have a 12 pack of NYC HP-13 which I don't understand why its not sold out? HP-13 is one of the most potent strains on earth from what i've researched.
> 
> new update; hazeman seeds have been replenished. they now have: white grapes, madness, fugu kush, and grape 13 which have been sold out for a while now!


The bastard series or what?You know those are hybrids right? No matter I want to get my hands on some of those from GGG. I got the sour p from resin, the PG13 from THseeds and the Lucky 13 (g13 x HP13) from Bodhi. My collection is almost complete.


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 9, 2012)

Pipe Dream said:


> The bastard series or what?You know those are hybrids right? No matter I want to get my hands on some of those from GGG. I got the sour p from resin, the PG13 from THseeds and the Lucky 13 (g13 x HP13) from Bodhi. My collection is almost complete.


shit almost everything is a hybrid now, yeah bastard series! I have only 3 goji og's from bodhi. my collection has been complete for sometime now..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2012)

Collections are never complete that's why it's a collection


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 9, 2012)

well my collection is complete I have more than I need.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2012)

Your shopping list is complete. Does a baseball card collector says his collection complete? Does a bill collector stop calling to collect bills?


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im not big on his gear but im thinking i might cop some of these, any clue to when/where the drop will take place


Swerve will be releasing the 91 Chem SV For the Home Grown November BDay. Attitude promo as a free pack when you buy a pack of his beans!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 9, 2012)

Damn I'm a mod on his forum and I can't get a reply from a pm sent over 5 times in 6 months smh!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I'm a mod on his forum and I can't get a reply from a pm sent over 5 times in 6 months smh!


I got him on FB and we talk every day about new and up and coming crosses and shit he is going to release soon. but Im stoked for these 91 Chems ive been trying to get this cut for a while now i almost gave up tryin to get it like the DStar cut Lol Dam WookieHashMan!


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Your shopping list is complete. Does a baseball card collector says his collection complete? Does a bill collector stop calling to collect bills?


um yeah when you pay they stop calling. If your point is to collect a dvd series and it ends on its last episode collection is done, like the sopranos. why are we even talking about this i just mean my collection is complete i have what i wanted to get and i grow for personal use so im set for a few years i only grow 1-3 plants at a time. even my buddy is sitting on a couple of elbows and he has to donate to cancer wards because he has more than he needs he just likes to grow.

I respect you wyteberrywidow you know your shit I just don't want so many seeds i turn into my own personal seed bank and have so many that eventually they wont be viable if you know what I mean. I know some of you have massive grows with veg rms, flower rms, seedling rms, mothers and clones but i don't wish I did but i can't afford it.

here is my collection and i know not the greatest but i have some good ones on there:

thats 176 beans in all

oh yeah has anyone grown hippie headband? I have 36 beans just wondering what it is like and why hazeman gave so many away.

anybody cop some GGG daybreaker? its sold out now but there is still some of their new shit up for grabs but you know it won't last. on the tude that is. GGG on the tude still has shadow dancer, transformer, and bianca fire!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> um yeah when you pay they stop calling. If your point is to collect a dvd series and it ends on its last episode collection is done, like the sopranos. why are we even talking about this i just mean my collection is complete i have what i wanted to get and i grow for personal use so im set for a few years i only grow 1-3 plants at a time. even my buddy is sitting on a couple of elbows and he has to donate to cancer wards because he has more than he needs he just likes to grow.
> 
> I respect you wyteberrywidow you know your shit I just don't want so many seeds i turn into my own personal seed bank and have so many that eventually they wont be viable if you know what I mean. I know some of you have massive grows with veg rms, flower rms, seedling rms, mothers and clones but i don't wish I did but i can't afford it.
> 
> ...



Well if your collection done! Why you still posting in the seed (colector thread) 

just jk lol


----------



## Clankie (Oct 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> um yeah when you pay they stop calling. If your point is to collect a dvd series and it ends on its last episode collection is done, like the sopranos. why are we even talking about this i just mean my collection is complete i have what i wanted to get and i grow for personal use so im set for a few years i only grow 1-3 plants at a time. even my buddy is sitting on a couple of elbows and he has to donate to cancer wards because he has more than he needs he just likes to grow.
> 
> I respect you wyteberrywidow you know your shit I just don't want so many seeds i turn into my own personal seed bank and have so many that eventually they wont be viable if you know what I mean. I know some of you have massive grows with veg rms, flower rms, seedling rms, mothers and clones but i don't wish I did but i can't afford it.
> 
> ...


So I have said something about seeds paying for themselves, and the same thing is true for space. At least if you're using it wisely. I have more of a problem convincing people of why I can afford their 4 bedroom house on my dayjob income. As far as seed collections go, I totally see like fifteen great breeders missing on your list, and as far as viability goes, you outta buy yourself a minibar. Totally worth it. I sprout bagseed all the time going back as far as 5-7 years.


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 10, 2012)

Clankie said:


> So I have said something about seeds paying for themselves, and the same thing is true for space. At least if you're using it wisely. I have more of a problem convincing people of why I can afford their 4 bedroom house on my dayjob income. As far as seed collections go, I totally see like fifteen great breeders missing on your list, and as far as viability goes, you outta buy yourself a minibar. Totally worth it. I sprout bagseed all the time going back as far as 5-7 years.


Im an unemployed vet living off disability and unemployment insurance so i do with what i can, i think I have some top notch beans on that list,no?. One day I will expand and need the need of more beans!


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well if your collection done! Why you still posting in the seed (colector thread)
> 
> just jk lol


I like this thread and the people and advice and may someday buy some more seeds. strains change by the day so when I decide to buy again it will be a different game for sure!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Im an unemployed vet living off disability and unemployment insurance so i do with what i can, i think I have some top notch beans on that list,no?. One day I will expand and need the need of more beans!


Ah so you are taking a break then your collection is not done lol.. I hear ya man and yes u got some nice stuff on that list.. In time you'll want more and buy back in lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

My latest addition to my Personnal seed collection is Bodhi Seeds -  tranquil elephantizer   cant wait to get this one cracking !


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 10, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ah so you are taking a break then your collection is not done lol.. I hear ya man and yes u got some nice stuff on that list.. In time you'll want more and buy back in lol



indeed you are right but it will be a long long time till that day comes!


----------



## BigL420 (Oct 10, 2012)

Heres a pic of my startup collectionI also have more on the way LOL 
5 LSD
5 Liberty Haze
5 Power Africa
3 Sour Blueberry
2 White Widow
1 OG Kush
1 Suger Mango Ryder
1 Cheese Candy
1 Original Amnesia Auto
1 Afghan Kush Special
1 Sour Diesel #2
1 Blue Dream
1 Trainwreck
1 ChemDog

And OTW 
5 Blue Venum
1 Blueberry Gum
1 OG Kush
1 Candy Kush
1 OG Kush #18
1 Sour Kush
1 Canalope Kush
4 dif. cross starins


----------



## stungundunn (Oct 10, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> My latest addition to my Personnal seed collection is Bodhi Seeds -  tranquil elephantizer   cant wait to get this one cracking !


Jealous...I have my browser startup page set to open on Bodhi's strains at the tude. Hoping and praying I get lucky one of these days...nice score btw! You my friend have a impressive collection.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2012)

What a joke this thread has become!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 10, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> What a joke this thread has become!!!!!!!!!


Knock knock..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 10, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> Knock knock..


Whos there... Me mutha fuka..


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 11, 2012)

If this thread is no good anymore then I guess those people should find a new one? ...just a thought. 

I was just thinking, maybe one of these days one of the "elite" breeders would start breeding enough to keep 'em in stock for longer than 4 or 5 days a year, lofl... that's pathetic (coughs Bodhi, GGG, etc.) I rea;ize that good things aren't mass produced but if your seeds sell out iin 1 day wouldn't you think you should make a bigger run the next time? ...shit!


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 11, 2012)

before bodhi hand pollinated his seeds now he open pollinated some with the snowlowtus I think so he got more seeds..but hes no factory and a lot got lost in mail apparently...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2012)

Flooding beans is a no buano.. Plus not everybody has the ability to run tons of plants.
mass marketed seeds dont get tested just sold  so limited drops and smaller time
breeders seem to have full test threads and a better quality in there stock. If you cant
understand this then you have the same mind set as the greedy breeders out there!

now i do know its flustrating to not be able to score these all the time, its takin me
over a year to get just a few bodhi strain! But im not bitching


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2012)

Well u can buy some ggg on the tude but its called bastard series and it seems no one can tell you what the genes are because serval males are put in when breeding


And the old adage strike while the iron is hot comes to mind. one of these days guys like bodhi and ggg will wish they had produced more seeds when they WERE the hot thing on the market


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Well u can buy some bodhi on the tude but its called bastard series and it seems no one can tell you what the genes are because serval males are put in when breeding


Lol bastard series is gage green genetics not bodhi....!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol bastard series is gage green genetics not bodhi....!


my bad....


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 11, 2012)

well I just got a bday present in the mail so my collection has gone up: the four are the new ones anyone ever heard of Magilla seeds?

View attachment 2369763View attachment 2369764


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2012)

Green crack FEMs should be nice.. I've been waiting on some of that forever that I just gave up on it. But hopefully soon I can get my hands on it.. Never heard of magilla seeds but the lemon skunk x sour bubble I would definately run.


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Green crack FEMs should be nice.. I've been waiting on some of that forever that I just gave up on it. But hopefully soon I can get my hands on it.. Never heard of magilla seeds but the lemon skunk x sour bubble I would definately run.


magilla must be a new breeder getting his shit out on the zon


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 11, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> What a joke this thread has become!!!!!!!!!


why do you say that? it has just changed like all things do in time. you sound a little jaded no?

here are the freebies from magailla:


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Green crack FEMs should be nice.. I've been waiting on some of that forever that I just gave up on it. But hopefully soon I can get my hands on it.. Never heard of magilla seeds but the lemon skunk x sour bubble I would definately run.


these what your after wyteberry ? http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=green+crack&product_id=171


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 12, 2012)

got magilla I think there from a forum member of cannazon has same name I think can't find more...


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 12, 2012)

the zon has the green crack that is were I got it.

yeah magilla is a breeder and a member on the zon forums but not much info on him.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> these what your after wyteberry ? http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=green+crack&product_id=171


I've been waiting for the cali connection version o green crack and purple crack


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Oct 12, 2012)

They also have a green crack coming soon on sea of seeds.


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 12, 2012)

there are two pheno's of gc one is more indica and purple and the other is very green and a sativa high that blow your mind, my favorite strain by far!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> there are two pheno's of gc one is more indica and purple and the other is very green and a sativa high that blow your mind, my favorite strain by far!!!!!!!!!!!


I haven't tried it yet but friends of mine have and they say I should give it a go so I'll see what's up soon.


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 12, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I haven't tried it yet but friends of mine have and they say I should give it a go so I'll see what's up soon.


man you have to try it like I said it is the best smelling, tasting, strongest bud I have had, maybe my buddy just did a good job at growing it.

another topic my lady at day 34, almost five weeks of flowering it has to be a white strain i sprouted one blackjack and one great white shark but one didn't make it and i didn't label them so this might be great white shark which is a white strain:

View attachment 2370832View attachment 2370833View attachment 2370834View attachment 2370835


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 12, 2012)

all of these seeds are ma favorites bred with one of the last joey weed C99 x A11 males available before his gear went extinct. the two crosses on the left of each row were bred from the first crosses i made at the end of 2010 with a joey weed C99 male. i named the original super cali haze x C99 mom that made this cross "fruity booty" because the buds were fat assed, sticky and had a generic fruit flavor like most of the other fruity strains i grew under my new sodium last year. under my original halide (i'm not using sodiums anymore as i'm only after quality and full terpene & THC expression, not yield!) SCH and to a lesser extent C99 both had grape flavors that the offspring didn't exhibit under the sodium. some research confirmed you need full spectrum light for full terpene expression.

starting from left to right in the back row i've collected:
*(super cali haze x C99) x cindy apollo
malaw gold x cindy apollo
jack's cleaner 2 x cindy apollo
sour cream x cindy apollo
sweet haze x cindy apollo* _(likely to claim the fruity booty name as sweet haze is my favorite traditional haze so far)_
*C99 bx x cindy apollo* _(my "house C99" though i still have a bunch of green C99 bx seeds left)_
*CH9 jack x cindy apollo
sativa trans-love x cindy apollo* _(seattle girl)_
*masterkush auto red pheno x cindy apollo*

i also have cindy apollo crosses i made with auto-jack, thai fantasy, thai skunk, rokerij (fake) amnesia haze, & super lemon haze plus maybe another strain or two. those all had similar generic fruity haze flavors and buzzes. the 8 favorites, besides the two second generation "pride strains" all had outstanding buzzes, flavors and/or growth habits with STL being a compact generic haze bud making machine i've since bought seeds for for future breeding of compact hazes that bud fast.

my hopes are that the malawi CA is even better than haze skunk and possibly faster, the sour cream cross retains most of it's delicious flavor with a more active than skunk #1 buzz because of the cindy A, the seattle girl is as bud crazy as STL, but faster finishing, the jack cross has some "cash cropping" potential as it's mom looked but not smelled or smoked like an indica and that the deep crimson color of the masterkush gets passed on for future breeding.

these are my favorite crosses from my second grow:


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey hazey, you forgot to post a pic so people know what you're smoking on. Don't worry, I got you bro.








hazey grapes said:


> all of these seeds are ma favorites bred with one of the last joey weed C99 x A11 males available before his gear went extinct. the two crosses on the left of each row were bred from the first crosses i made at the end of 2010 with a joey weed C99 male. i named the original super cali haze x C99 mom that made this cross "fruity booty" because the buds were fat assed, sticky and had a generic fruit flavor like most of the other fruity strains i grew under my new sodium last year. under my original halide (i'm not using sodiums anymore as i'm only after quality and full terpene & THC expression, not yield!) SCH and to a lesser extent C99 both had grape flavors that the offspring didn't exhibit under the sodium. some research confirmed you need full spectrum light for full terpene expression.
> 
> starting from left to right in the back row i've collected:
> *(super cali haze x C99) x cindy apollo
> ...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> all of these seeds are ma favorites bred with one of the last joey weed C99 x A11 males available before his gear went extinct. the two crosses on the left of each row were bred from the first crosses i made at the end of 2010 with a joey weed C99 male. i named the original super cali haze x C99 mom that made this cross "fruity booty" because the buds were fat assed, sticky and had a generic fruit flavor like most of the other fruity strains i grew under my new sodium last year. under my original halide (i'm not using sodiums anymore as i'm only after quality and full terpene & THC expression, not yield!) SCH and to a lesser extent C99 both had grape flavors that the offspring didn't exhibit under the sodium. some research confirmed you need full spectrum light for full terpene expression.
> 
> starting from left to right in the back row i've collected:
> *(super cali haze x C99) x cindy apollo
> ...


That many seeds out of 20 oz. cups. Did you have any herb left to smoke?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> all of these seeds are ma favorites bred with one of the last joey weed C99 x A11 males available before his gear went extinct. the two crosses on the left of each row were bred from the first crosses i made at the end of 2010 with a joey weed C99 male. i named the original super cali haze x C99 mom that made this cross "fruity booty" because the buds were fat assed, sticky and had a generic fruit flavor like most of the other fruity strains i grew under my new sodium last year. under my original halide (i'm not using sodiums anymore as i'm only after quality and full terpene & THC expression, not yield!) SCH and to a lesser extent C99 both had grape flavors that the offspring didn't exhibit under the sodium. some research confirmed you need full spectrum light for full terpene expression.
> 
> starting from left to right in the back row i've collected:
> *(super cali haze x C99) x cindy apollo
> ...


Sounds like you got some seeds that you wanted good luck with them.. I hope you find what you are looking for in those seeds


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 13, 2012)

bwahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 13, 2012)

Good looking out capt. ROFL............!


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 13, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> my hopes are that the jack cross has some "cash cropping" potential as it's mom looked but not smelled or smoked like an indica and that the deep crimson color of the masterkush gets passed on for future breeding.
> 
> these are my favorite crosses from my second grow:


isn't you're motto kill all "cash croppers" and rid the world of "indicrap"


----------



## |B3RNY| (Oct 14, 2012)

*Lol, any grower's a good grower in my book; the government is what makes these "cash-croppers", it wouldn't be possibleat all if there wasn't prohibition.

Found this floatin' on the Attitude...

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Trichome Jungle's Cindy 99 F3[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Genetics: Jack Herrer x Shiva Skunk[/FONT]*
*Flower time: 7-9 weeks*
*Taste: sweet pineapple rotted fruit*
*High: uplifting up high*

*This is a selection from original brothers grimm stock .This line was worked to f5 with the f3 being the most hardy and sweet smelling. 5 females and 3 males were used to keep the genetic diversity .The high is so uplifting which is why people love Cindy. The taste is skunky sweet with many pineapple and rotted fruit phenos. Most plants are done in 8 weeks with a few being done in 7 weeks and the odd 9 weeks


**Does anyone have any experience with Trichome Jungle seeds? I feel like everybody should save a little something form the Brothers Grimm, I don't have anything related to Brothers Grimm stuff but I've read a lot about 'em... *


----------



## wheezer (Oct 18, 2012)

Well.......I had to go back 5 pages searching for this thread today......guess that means it's officially dead in my world.....peace!


hmm it got sensored alright didn't it!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2012)

hey wheezer, when you ran your cheesedogs did you get a pheno that had a strawberry'ish smell/taste?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

oops, forgot to mention, pix are of the blue dream clone only...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking nice.. Mines is just starting to really bud now 14-15 days flower.. I say another week and she is getting pollinated with my head surgeon


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking nice.. Mines is just starting to really bud now 14-15 days flower.. I say another week and she is getting pollinated with my head surgeon


 mine doesn't look like she's going to put out much, but i took tons of clones from her, and didn't do any form or training or topping ... i'm hoping that when i do some heavy topping and training on the new batch they will really come around on the yield dpt... 

can't complain though as what smoke i do get looks to be some sticky icky..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes indeed and I'm sure you can fix that yield issue. What are you flowering under? 
Under a 600 in a 3 gallon this baby stretched a bit ( maybe due to the hps) so if she fills out she will be a nice yielder for sure. I'll snap some pics tomorrow but the last pic was about a week ago top left is blue dream


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

yah, mine stretched a pretty good amount as well wyte, i mean pretty big time, lol.. i did it to myself by taking tons of clones, so i can't really bitch, just thought i'd mention it though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

oh yah, sorry, 400 watts..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

also, been using sunpulse mh's for this grow.. used the 6k for veg and i'm using the 3k's for flowering... i also have a 10k that they say to throw in for the last 2 weeks of flowering, but i haven't tried that one out yet... 
pretty happy with the results.. i went with sunpulse after someone on another forum talked to me about them.. and after blowing an eye hortilux blue after about a month of use in my digital ballast..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2012)

Do tey make 600 watt bulbs that work for digital ballast?

I want To experiment a bit try out mh and see the differences yeild/potency/appearance etc.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Do tey make 600 watt bulbs that work for digital ballast?


 hmm, i'm not sure wyte as i never looked for them, but i'll check out if they make say the digilux or ushio's in 600 watts.. brb..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

i just saw digilux 600 watters wyte.. i've used them in the past and never had any problems with them blowing like i did with the eye blues..

let me go check for ushio's..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw a test on YouTube with the light meter digilux vs hortilux and if I remember correctly the digi is good to go!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

yupper, they carry 600 watter ushio's as well wyte.. 

i've never ran ushio's personally, but i've only heard good things about them.. they are the bulbs used in cars like mercede's benz and i think beemers and audi's as well, so they're probably pretty high end imo.... 
plus i know ushio's are supposed to be rated for digital ballasts like the digilux and sunpulse are..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I saw a test on YouTube with the light meter digilux vs hortilux and if I remember correctly the digi is good to go!


 lol, i just saw the link for that when i was googling.. didn't check the link, but thought about it.. :d


----------



## Clankie (Oct 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, mine stretched a pretty good amount as well wyte, i mean pretty big time, lol.. i did it to myself by taking tons of clones, so i can't really bitch, just thought i'd mention it though..


I used a 1000w and let me tell you that bitch jumps up. I never had the per plant space to do a scrog with a plant that big, but my best yield was from topping/lst. Its work to get a good yield indoors, but oh man, the potency of that clone. I grow pretty good herb, and I've been smoking serious chronic for around 15 years, but I accidentally got too high more than once smoking my blue dream. I had to go lie down for a little while and let my head return to my body. Basically everyone I shared it with said it was the best they'd ever had. It's definitely in my top 5.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

Clankie said:


> I used a 1000w and let me tell you that bitch jumps up. I never had the per plant space to do a scrog with a plant that big, but my best yield was from topping/lst. Its work to get a good yield indoors, but oh man, the potency of that clone. I grow pretty good herb, and I've been smoking serious chronic for around 15 years, but I accidentally got too high more than once smoking my blue dream. I had to go lie down for a little while and let my head return to my body.  Basically everyone I shared it with said it was the best they'd ever had. It's definitely in my top 5.


 nice clankie.. getting me even more excited than i already was to smoke some of these bad boys.. 
i'm a sativa fan for the most and have been growing mostly indica dom strain up till now, minus c99, and can't wait to get some spacey smoke going on..
everyone i talk to who's smoked the blue dream all pretty much have the same things to say about it.. awesomeness, lol..

i was so pissed, i had some clones going in my aero cloner that were just about rooted.. i had i think 6 of them in there.. fell asleep on the couch one night and didn't check on them.. next day when i went up to check on them the damn cloner had run pretty much dry over night and over half of them died from lack of water, and the other half were for a fine farmer friend of mine... yah, i was pissed to say the least..
i got 5 more going now though..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah 70 bucks for the digilux mh bulb that's what I'm going to look forward to next week.. Doesn't really specify the spectrum but I'll dig deeper thanks rb!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah 70 bucks for the digilux mh bulb that's what I'm going to look forward to next week.. Doesn't really specify the spectrum but I'll dig deeper thanks rb!


 i know i've seen spectrum charts for them around somewhere wyte.. i'll look around a bit and see if i can't dig one up for you...

that's why i went with the sunpulse.. i like how they come in differing spectrums kind of like cfl's do, and you can just pick out w/e spectrum you want for w/e phase of growth you're in..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 18, 2012)

maybe the chart is on the side of the box wyte.. i'll look for the box tonight and see if i don't see one..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Son agros are pretty good too, enhanced spectrum and will work on super lumens switch. They have slower lumen depreciation too!
my 2 cents
I wish I was in a position to get my hands on a bd clone.... jealous


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

I loved my 1000w ushio  and I know the Kaptain is still putting it to good use !


----------



## EirikN (Oct 19, 2012)

damn you guys have some nice collections! i have a little OT question, when ordering stealth from attitude with a cup or shirt can you order 2 x 6 packs of beans in one order and it will still be stealth? or does this ruin it? stupid question i know but thanks!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

EirikN said:


> damn you guys have some nice collections! i have a little OT question, when ordering stealth from attitude with a cup or shirt can you order 2 x 6 packs of beans in one order and it will still be stealth? or does this ruin it? stupid question i know but thanks!!


 you can order as many packs of beans as you like m8 and still get the stealth option..


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh ya I have ordered more than that and I know others have too  I did mine with t-shirts.


----------



## EirikN (Oct 19, 2012)

wow really? thanks racerboy and konagirl! how does this work do they ship it in a box or something? i thought envelopes in my head but then cups or t shirts doesnt usually fit in there, neither does several packs of beans without looking suspicious.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

EirikN said:


> wow really? thanks racerboy and konagirl! how does this work do they ship it in a box or something? i thought envelopes in my head but then cups or t shirts doesnt usually fit in there, neither does several packs of beans without looking suspicious.


 we usually don't like to talk about shipping methods in the open m8, just rest assured that they have things down pat..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2012)

I was browsing the sites that carry the bulbs and the prices seem fair for the digilux the rest is 100$+ bulbs. Shit I get the digilux and a pack of beans


----------



## EirikN (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> we usually don't like to talk about shipping methods in the open m8, just rest assured that they have things down pat..


Understood  thanks for the fast and good answers!


----------



## stak (Oct 19, 2012)

wheezer said:


> Well.......I had to go back 5 pages searching for this thread today......guess that means it's officially dead in my world.....peace!
> 
> 
> hmm it got sensored alright didn't it!!


And now you've bumped it to the front and gave it some life again. Nice job!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> hey wheezer, where did all of this censoring go on at?? i missed that and don't know wtf people are talking about?


+2 i dont know anything bout this aswell


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, i have no clue what went down other then tons of people leaving and them saying lots of things were heavily edited / deleted in this thread, but when i go back to look for evidence of such things i can't seem to find them..
> mind you i haven't gone back page to page from page 1, but i was pretty active in this thread at times and don't understand what went on or what i missed and can't seem to get any explanations other than people just saying it happened..



i didnt know you where a MOD here racer .... 

Man i hate riu but cant keep away LOL , i just been to zon and noticed Dizz's auction is doing great !


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i didnt know you where a MOD here racer ....
> 
> Man i hate riu but cant keep away LOL , i just been to zon and noticed Dizz's auction is doing great !


 that's great, i'd be all over that except i have most of that gear already..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i didnt know you where a MOD here racer ....
> 
> Man i hate riu but cant keep away LOL , i just been to zon and noticed Dizz's auction is doing great !


I wish the best for him, i tryed for that chunky but was outbided lol


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 19, 2012)

I rem when this thread had posts about Bodhi's gear having hermies...those posts were deleted though...shocking


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I wish the best for him, i tryed for that chunky but was outbided lol


 yah, that thing is going through the roof.. that shit does look to be pretty bomb though.. i really should grow some of mine out ..


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> that's great, i'd be all over that except i have most of that gear already..


same mate same  i got alot of his unreleased stuff and some more on the way ....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, that thing is going through the roof.. that shit does look to be pretty bomb though.. i really should grow some of mine out ..


Lucky you racer lol im hoping to get down on a future cross of diz of the chunky


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I wish the best for him, i tryed for that chunky but was outbided lol


Hi Hellrazor , yeah i think we all wish him the best , dizz's gear is so under rated but is all dank as hell , cant believe what happened with BBYY ... fucking joker he turned out to be.

Eithor of you ever grown firestarter ??


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lucky you racer lol im hoping to get down on a future cross of diz of the chunky


 yah, luckily i can consider dizzle a good friend and he's more then hooked me up a few times... 
he is a really good guy though and i wish him nothing but the best..


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Hellrazor , yeah i think we all wish him the best , dizz's gear is so under rated but is all dank as hell , cant believe what happened with BBYY ... fucking joker he turned out to be.
> 
> Eithor of you ever grown firestarter ??


 have it, haven't grown it.. i have seen multiple grows of it and it's dank for sure.. i think wbw grew it as well as the skunk munkie.. shadrock is another really good guy imo as well.. i'm sure you can't go wrong with any of his gear.. every time i look at his wifi pix i get drool on myself, lol..


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, luckily i can consider dizzle a good friend and he's more then hooked me up a few times...
> he is a really good guy though and i wish him nothing but the best..


Fo shizzle ma nizzle for my bro called dizzle


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> have it, haven't grown it.. i have seen multiple grows of it and it's dank for sure.. i think wbw grew it as well as the skunk munkie.. shadrock is another really good guy imo as well.. i'm sure you can't go wrong with any of his gear.. every time i look at his wifi pix i get drool on myself, lol..


i got it aswell but like you say it looks so dank , im holding off growing it though as there fems and i havent got space for clones just yet and if i start it i dont wanna loose it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Hi Hellrazor , yeah i think we all wish him the best , dizz's gear is so under rated but is all dank as hell , cant believe what happened with BBYY ... fucking joker he turned out to be.
> 
> Eithor of you ever grown firestarter ??


My #1 in the stable is firestarter  killer shit!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> My #1 in the stable is firestarter  killer shit!


whats it compare to in taste man ??


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

and Hellrazor , i just lol'ed at your siggy , i ran across that hazey grapes dude the other day ... what a tool LOL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> whats it compare to in taste man ??


Theres three phenos i have and cant decide what one to cull lol
the tasting one is a diesel pheno and smells of fuel! Odor controls
a must!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> and Hellrazor , i just lol'ed at your siggy , i ran across that hazey grapes dude the other day ... what a tool LOL


 you mean the wall of text champion of the world? i'd think that after so long you'd realize that no one read what you post and move on.. well, maybe not, look at me, i'm coming up on 15k and still haven't figured it out, lol..


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> you mean the wall of text champion of the world? i'd think that after so long you'd realize that no one read what you post and move on.. well, maybe not, look at me, i'm coming up on 15k and still haven't figured it out, lol..


lmao .... 

i guess we should stop talking now the seed collectors out there wont be happy we have hi jacked the thread .....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lmao ....
> 
> i guess we should stop talking now the seed collectors out there wont be happy we have hi jacked the thread .....



Lol.....

the other to phenos are similair but produce rock hard nugs 
if you have beans of these i would run them


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol.....
> 
> the other to phenos are similair but produce rock hard nugs
> if you have beans of these i would run them


 have you grown any of the fire starters hellraizer?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2012)

shit, not firestarters hell, the double barrel og's i meant..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> shit, not firestarters hell, the double barrel og's i meant..


Nothing dank house yet but its in the vaut


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> shit, not firestarters hell, the double barrel og's i meant..


Dbog dank certified! Fuel,chemical og pine taste nice yeilds of frosty goodness and yields better than the Tahoe and fire og from seed.fire og x white xx fire og x sfv og is a mix for dank!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2012)

To be honest I have a couple left that I've been itching to pop but with all this new dank man it keeps getting pushed aside but my next all og run I'll be puttin it in.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 19, 2012)

Everytime I go to pop new stuff!
i end up ring testers and back burning
my gear


----------



## konagirl420 (Oct 19, 2012)

I still want that ok Hr  hehe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2012)

konagirl420 said:


> I still want that ok Hr  hehe



Its still in the stables


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Everytime I go to pop new stuff!
> i end up ring testers and back burning
> my gear


For the most part I was the same until my mishap this summer. Gear turned out shit for me and couldn't finish my grow because of the high heat and my injuries.. But ATM I'm growing something I wanted too but I should be recieving some new gear shortly hopefully o test out.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep those will be sent out soon wbw im cutting today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedMan420 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah I have been waiting to see what swerve is going to be sending out .Ordered me some raskal fems but yeah can't wait to see what kind of tester beans.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2012)

any of you guys grown out Alien Reunion - Alien OG Tahoe Cut x Aliendawg F3 ??

Its From Cannobi


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> any of you guys grown out Alien Reunion - Alien OG Tahoe Cut x Aliendawg F3 ??
> 
> Its From Cannobi


Nope! Eyeing it but im on the fence lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nope! Eyeing it but im on the fence lol


Yeah I'm the same lol 
Sounds promising but the proof is in the pudding and there's only the one picture , ill probably end up buying a pack any way lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah I'm the same lol
> Sounds promising but the proof is in the pudding and there's only the one picture , ill probably end up buying a pack any way lol


There a ton of alien fire coming in the next months so i think im going to chill for a breeder i trust 
but robbie if you do grab some let us know how it rolls!


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Yeah I'm the same lol
> Sounds promising but the proof is in the pudding and there's only the one picture , ill probably end up buying a pack any way lol


Your sig... Excellent haha.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2012)

How much rep you gotten from it HR hahahahahah


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 20, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> How much rep you gotten from it HR hahahahahah


My rep score is 188


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 20, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> all of these seeds are ma favorites bred with one of the last joey weed C99 x A11 males available before his gear went extinct. the two crosses on the left of each row were bred from the first crosses i made at the end of 2010 with a joey weed C99 male. i named the original super cali haze x C99 mom that made this cross "fruity booty" because the buds were fat assed, sticky and had a generic fruit flavor like most of the other fruity strains i grew under my new sodium last year. under my original halide (i'm not using sodiums anymore as i'm only after quality and full terpene & THC expression, not yield!) SCH and to a lesser extent C99 both had grape flavors that the offspring didn't exhibit under the sodium. some research confirmed you need full spectrum light for full terpene expression.
> 
> starting from left to right in the back row i've collected:
> *(super cali haze x C99) x cindy apollo
> ...



damn hazey...I read a few of your posts after a few haters/trolls compared me to you...very impressive...I'm honored


----------



## smang (Oct 20, 2012)

NMate2, You are honoured by that? LOOOOOL.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 20, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> damn hazey...I read a few of your posts after a few haters/trolls compared me to you...very impressive...I'm honored


I've never posted here, but I do follow it. I have to post this b/c you obviously have no clue about HAZEY.

Check the link here and go to post 30443
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/398053-seed-collectors-thread-3045.html

That plant/pic right under hazeys post/impressive seed list (posted by captainsticky) is some of hazeys very finest smoke. A real sativa uppy high just like he likes em. ROFL.

Still impressed/honored?

T-Ray


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> damn hazey...I read a few of your posts after a few haters/trolls compared me to you...very impressive...I'm honored



Are you for real lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> all of these seeds are ma favorites bred with one of the last joey weed C99 x A11 males available before his gear went extinct. the two crosses on the left of each row were bred from the first crosses i made at the end of 2010 with a joey weed C99 male. i named the original super cali haze x C99 mom that made this cross "fruity booty" because the buds were fat assed, sticky and had a generic fruit flavor like most of the other fruity strains i grew under my new sodium last year. under my original halide (i'm not using sodiums anymore as i'm only after quality and full terpene & THC expression, not yield!) SCH and to a lesser extent C99 both had grape flavors that the offspring didn't exhibit under the sodium. some research confirmed you need full spectrum light for full terpene expression.
> 
> starting from left to right in the back row i've collected:
> *(super cali haze x C99) x cindy apollo
> ...


is this guy still posting how does he have 1100 POST


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

man this thread is weird now,but still best thread on RUI


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> man this thread is weird now,but still best thread on RUI


Here here lol


----------



## hydgrow (Oct 21, 2012)

lol at Hazey and his 1 follower. LMFAO


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

hydgrow said:


> lol at Hazey and his 1 follower. LMFAO


Can i be a Hazey follower ?? ill follow him about and laugh at the crap he talks


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2012)

all hail hazey*




*


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

What can you do but laugh at the HazeyHaters...they wish they were as well spoken and knowledgeable on growing and breeding as he is.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> What can you do but laugh at the HazeyHaters...they wish they were as well spoken and knowledgeable on growing as he is.


bwahahahahahah
I was waiting for that..... lol

If only I was as "well spoken and knowledgeable" as the hazey-g-meister 

** holy crap I think I just busted my guts laughing.......


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> bwahahahahahah
> I was waiting for that..... lol
> 
> If only I was as "well spoken and knowledgeable" as the hazey-g-meister
> ...



Jealousy and envy is so ugly.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> Jealousy and envy is so ugly.




And so is down right stupidity!


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> And so is down right stupidity!



you mad..?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> you mad..?



You retarded?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 21, 2012)

lmfaoooooooo!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rofl............


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You retarded?



yeah...you mad


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> yeah...you mad




Yeah...You are retarded.
Thanks for confirmng that for us!


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Like I said...jealousy and envy is so ugly.


----------



## smang (Oct 21, 2012)

Is that what your mom called you as you we're born?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Zero jealousy here! And the only thing ugly is your need to ride his nuts


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Time to move along little man....!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;qaajzN17P-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaajzN17P-0&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Zero jealousy here! And the only thing ugly is your need to ride his nuts



says the guy with a quote from Hazey in his sig...LOL...this is getting embarrassing


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> says the guy with a quote from Hazey in his sig...LOL...this is getting embarrassing


Whats embarrasing is you!


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

how to get the RIU nerd crew riled up

slander their fav breeder - check

praise the poster their most obsessed with hating - check

sit back and laugh as they like each others posts in a desperate attempt to fit in - check


ROFL @ every one of you


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> Jealousy and envy is so ugly.


Jealous/envious of you and hazy? hmnnn! lol ok
I don't think hazy-g can help his condition, now I am not so sure you can either.... At first I just thought you were a prick with ulterior motives now I understand that you are like HG, are unstable and full of shit. What knowledge do you bring to the table anyway? You appear to be a complete boob with nothing positive to contribute or any experience so excuse me while I prepare to tear you down one block at a time.

*Fit in? Your the stranger here fella!


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

these mods must not be able to ban me...LOL @ deleting that posts fast tho...here ya go...do it again


FEB 2011...get lost noob


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> these mods must not be able to ban me...LOL @ deleting that posts fast tho...here ya go...do it again
> 
> 
> FEB 2011...get lost noob


yeah they deleted your post but , im Feb 2010 SO GET LOST NOB ... i mean NOOB


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> yeah they deleted your post but , im Feb 2010 SO GET LOST NOB ... i mean NOOB



I didn't quote you...try harder


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> these mods must not be able to ban me...LOL @ deleting that posts fast tho...here ya go...do it again
> 
> 
> FEB 2011...get lost noob





See you are retarded.

Because colocowboy was talking stranger to this thread.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Guess this is a whos got the bigger dick contest lol

jan 2008 lol sucka


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess this is a whos got the bigger dick contest lol




I lose then!

Because i cant find my micro-penis...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> I didn't quote you...try harder


obviously you didnt quote me , i quoted you ... duh


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

this is like trolling retards on a down syndrome board....no challenge whatsoever


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

LMAO isnt a troll meant to wind people up ??? 

We are all laughing at you so as for your trolling ....... FAIL


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

Epic.......! Fail


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> are you kidding me...this thread hasn't been this active in a month..get a clue you very simple lil man...ROFL


Guess theres a few things that have come of this 

good laughs and forum activity lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> are you kidding me...this thread hasn't been this active in a month..get a clue you very simple lil man...ROFL


making a thread active doesnt make you a troll , man im laughing so hard at how retarded you are


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> you're clueless


Clueless you are young padwon


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> this is like trolling retards on a down syndrome board....no challenge whatsoever


No kidding, you are a trolling retard out of a down syndrome board.... no challenge what so ever!! 

You joined this forum that long ago and still haven't contributed anything worth while! Personally I don't define my self by how long I have been at this site. Your references are all hear-say and you claim no personal experience for any of the stupid comments you make. Fool speech for no purpose, thats all you got. You come on here talking trash of several breeders that many of us have direct experience with so we know first hand that your full of shit. 

He is a stranger period, you signed up that long ago and only have a handful of posts. I have been here lurking many years before signing up, that is completely besides the point. Since signing up I have gotten to know these other people. It's called creating interpersonal relationships, that's why your surrounded right now.


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

In Internet slang, a *troll is someone who posts inflammatory,[SUP][3][/SUP] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[SUP][4][/SUP] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


like I said...clueless*


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> No kidding, you are a trolling retard out of a down syndrome board.... no challenge what so ever!!
> 
> You joined this forum that long ago and still haven't contributed anything worth while! Personally I don't define my self by how long I have been at this site. Your references are all hear-say and you claim no personal experience for any of the stupid comments you make. Fool speech for no purpose, thats all you got. You come on here talking trash of several breeders that many of us have direct experience with so we know first hand that your full of shit.
> 
> He is a stranger period, you signed up that long ago and only have a handful of posts. I have been here lurking many years before signing up, that is completely besides the point. Since signing up I have gotten to know these other people. It's called creating interpersonal relationships, that's why your surrounded right now.



I stopped reading at "You joined"...sry but you're just not worth any more of my time...i got football to watch...bye kids


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 21, 2012)

That little cut and paste lol spells you to a tee

bye bye now


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory,[SUP][3][/SUP] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of *provoking readers into an emotional response[SUP][4][/SUP] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion*
> 
> 
> like I said...clueless


Man read your own post ... you havnt upset any of us so the emotional part aint there and the thread hasnt been on about seed collections for about 5 pages before you even started .... again FAIL !


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Man read your own post ... you havnt upset any of us so the emotional part aint there and the thread hasnt been on about seed collections for about 5 pages before you even started .... again FAIL !



you're trying so hard...LOL


also


LOL @ this thread dying as soon as I left...I was hoping the rere's would still be talking about me...oh well...back to football


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 21, 2012)

it appears that in the last 2 or 3 days nmate has made about twice as many posts as he has in his prior 2 years being here... i'm sure if we ignore him he'll go back to whatever rock he crawled out from under and we can get back to bizness as usual..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> you're trying so hard...LOL
> 
> 
> also
> ...


It's so true, you are your own walking referendum. You're a fool and a huckster, of course you want to quit reading and back peddle. I haven't even started berating your stupid ass yet, I will call you for every stupid thing you post, your worse than a troll. Dad always told me not to pick on the dimwitted, but your kind have it coming spewing your bile around like your entitled to being a fool and we're required to accept it. 
Your not even peddling your own experience, your a fraud!

** I think your right RB, all the same it's been fun bashing the turd for a little bit!!


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> it appears that in the last 2 or 3 days nmate has made about twice as many posts as he has in his prior 2 years being here... i'm sure if we ignore him he'll go back to whatever rock he crawled out from under and we can get back to bizness as usual..



LOL @ clicking on my name and counting my posts...obsessed much...?


also


LOL @ deleting this the first, second and third time I posted it...censor posts much...?


----------



## nmate2oo2 (Oct 21, 2012)

awww...he must be taking a smoke break..waiting


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

[0]

absolute zero is my answer

go masturbate to pics of your mother, you will accomplish more doing that


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> [0]
> 
> absolute zero is my answer
> 
> go masturbate to pics of your mother, you will accomplish more doing that




That guy is the true meaning of a fucking weed.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

lol deleted that post eh 
I'm not even mad at all, funny you would interpret a dose of the truth as such. hahahah

Oh ya, talk some tough shit through your computer. My suspicion that your a juvenile based on your ridiculous speculation is only that much more substantiated. I bet your a 90 pound twat that hasn't even ever been in a fist fight, I would beat you like you owed me money son. I have seen you kids throw down these days, it's punk... lol 
Shit, you aren't even winning the battle of witts. You make me laugh BWAHAHAHAHAH! lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

my guess is he is a 9-5 loser, who dreams of HS memories of when he wasnt impotent, so he comes on here and trolls


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

nmate2oo2 said:


> this kid is so hardcore...funny thing is...he in a cell with me...I'd shave his ass and make him my bitch...lol...anyway back to the game


only person getting handed around in a cell was your assets

haha the jail fairy talks about shaving dudes butts and dominating them . . . . . .


did they tell you you were a pretty girl


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

lol cowards who post people PM's cause you got your feelings hurt

did the other inmates, and your cellies call your tears gods lube


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 21, 2012)

id advise holding your breath


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

BWAHAHAHAHAH
He is right he did hurt me, my side is splitting by now! 
lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2012)

Pre order 
Grapestomper bx2
Greedos stash
Transformer
Shadowdancer
Daybreaker
Bianca fire


Todays drop. At the jungle.........


Molokai frost
Monkey brains
Fusion og 
Deadhead og
Casey jones s1


Was a goodday


----------



## Clankie (Oct 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Pre order
> Grapestomper bx2
> Greedos stash
> Transformer
> ...


Did you get your greedo's? I'm holding out for the Ancient OG and either White Lotus or the TE: remix. We will get appy crosses around xmas and if we get Lucky Charms, I think that would be more fun. I really ought to cap it at four bodhi strains in a month, and I already have some Jabba's stash that I just started, and am saving my gojis for a little later when I can give them extra special selection attention.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep got greedos 

had to add 
area 91
alien reunion

as soon as ancient og and bubba stash, white lotus hits the tude il cop those to.
was there more TE coming?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 22, 2012)

a lot of new additions there.. Good grabs hr.


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey seed collectors, its been a while.

With a spring of random money I picked up some Bodhi Goji and received that GSxOG from a friend.


I'ts good to be back.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Hey seed collectors, its been a while.
> 
> With a spring of random money I picked up some Bodhi Goji and received that GSxOG from a friend.
> 
> ...



Hey bro been a grip lol, 
do me a favor hit me up over at the zon!


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey bro been a grip lol,
> do me a favor hit me up over at the zon!


Will do, going back to all the sites ive been gone from for months.


----------



## Clankie (Oct 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep got greedos
> 
> had to add
> area 91
> ...


In a post on the bay around a week ago he said the tude would get more of the TE remix as well as white lotus, buddha's hand, blue tara head trip, and ancient og. Dirty sanchez is on the bay only with snowqueen freebies. Goji OG is still up on the tude because Bodhi put out 135 packs, which is like his biggest release yet, I think.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 24, 2012)

Clankie said:


> In a post on the bay around a week ago he said the tude would get more of the TE remix as well as white lotus, buddha's hand, blue tara head trip, and ancient og. Dirty sanchez is on the bay only with snowqueen freebies. Goji OG is still up on the tude because Bodhi put out 135 packs, which is like his biggest release yet, I think.


Where you seeing dirty sanchez?


----------



## Clankie (Oct 24, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Where you seeing dirty sanchez?


It was that, dream lotus, and goji. I think. They haven't been up yet. Bodhi did confirm that they were received and should be up for sale soon. As for the tude, should be soon as well. Fuckin' bodhi somehow devoured my life.
Not that it's his fault he has the same taste in chronic I do. Just how it is.

And you know what, I think it might have been both the snowqueen and the sanchez as freebies.

Side note: this site is often frustrating on android.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2012)

anyone around these parts ever grow any gorilla grower gear before?? i have a few things by him, but haven't cracked any yet.. ok, yah, i cracked like 2 beans of cherry ak x strawberry diesel i got straight from the source, but they were both males and i chopped them.. 

just wondered if anyone else has any experience with any of gg's gear..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Where'd you get those RB?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Where'd you get those RB?


 i got the cherry ak's x strawberry sour d's from gg over at nettics awhile ago.. he's a good dude imo, but don't see much in the way of grow reports on a lot of his gear..
i picked up a pack of his aliendawgs x ecsd awhile back as well from the jungle, but haven't had a chance of growing them out yet..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2012)

I saw the alien fruit grown on another site. Pretty dank looking if u ask me. But other than that the seeds I did get from him never sprouted:/


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I saw the alien fruit grown on another site. Pretty dank looking if u ask me. But other than that the seeds I did get from him never sprouted:/


 those alien fruits are what i was looking at wyte, and yah, of course i remember all too well about your experience with gg, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah since he is the one running around telling breeders I'm a scam artist lol.. Really? Over 3 alien dawg f1 seeds that ne'er sprouted whatever..


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for that!
puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## Maine Brookies (Oct 30, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone around these parts ever grow any gorilla grower gear before??


GG is a RL friend, someone i've known for decades. I have four of his Alienfruits running now. I popped five beans. VERY good uniformity with all five displaying the same phenotype. I only have one that just started flowering, or i'd throw up some pics. So far, the only thing negative about the AF is that it takes a really looong time to show once flipped - it was more than a week before any pistils showed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 30, 2012)

New bodhi gear at the tee shirt spot  lots of goodies


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 30, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah since he is the one running around telling breeders I'm a scam artist lol.. Really? Over 3 alien dawg f1 seeds that ne'er sprouted whatever..


Well he aint a breeder if those beans dident pop just a pollenchucker! Plus there is no way WbW is a scam artist and dont worry WBW all have rooted and are getting new cup homes and getting ready to ship! and also at least youll have Lemon AlienDawg F1. 2 phenos Trix pheno and Purple Cream!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

Welp, my NLxHaze and Critical Mass seeds arrived from MNS Auction. Got em for a little less than half price. Had to send cash in the mail and sign for the package but the package was stealth. I think someone was concerned about their using mylar packaging and getting something in the mail from them - they do it differently via his auction. I don't think stealth would be an issue.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> Well he aint a breeder if those beans dident pop just a pollenchucker! Plus there is no way WbW is a scam artist and dont worry WBW all have rooted and are getting new cup homes and getting ready to ship! and also at least youll have Lemon AlienDawg F1. 2 phenos Trix pheno and Purple Cream!


Can't wait for those!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 1, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> anyone around these parts ever grow any gorilla grower gear before?? i have a few things by him, but haven't cracked any yet.. ok, yah, i cracked like 2 beans of cherry ak x strawberry diesel i got straight from the source, but they were both males and i chopped them..
> 
> just wondered if anyone else has any experience with any of gg's gear..


i got a bomb cut from my east coast alien dog


----------



## kDude (Nov 6, 2012)

hey guys
been lurkin this page/site for a while. y'all seem to know what's going on in the weed world..
does anyone know what happened to joey weed?
went to check out his stuff at hemp depot and do my usual hum and haw over buying his c99.. and he's not listed anymore.
did i wait to long? is he somewhere else or gone completely?


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 6, 2012)

Got some Bodhi Dream Lotus, fukin jumped outta the dirt!!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 6, 2012)

kDude said:


> hey guys
> been lurkin this page/site for a while. y'all seem to know what's going on in the weed world..
> does anyone know what happened to joey weed?
> went to check out his stuff at hemp depot and do my usual hum and haw over buying his c99.. and he's not listed anymore.
> did i wait to long? is he somewhere else or gone completely?


I have no idea but I know someone who has the c99 from his stock of bro Grimm stock I believe.


----------



## hempstead (Nov 8, 2012)

Pssst Has anyone seen that asshole Hempstead? Oh wait I am him. How you doing? lol

I can not believe this thread is still going. I am legendary. lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 8, 2012)

kDude said:


> hey guys
> been lurkin this page/site for a while. y'all seem to know what's going on in the weed world..
> does anyone know what happened to joey weed?
> went to check out his stuff at hemp depot and do my usual hum and haw over buying his c99.. and he's not listed anymore.
> did i wait to long? is he somewhere else or gone completely?


 yah, a buddy of mine, the one and only dizzle frost used to buy a lot of gear from the hd, and he called up and talked to the owner, i forget his name atm, about watt on earth happened to joey weed, and the owner didn't even have any real info on him, only that he simply stopped emailing / calling him a few months ago, and this way more then a few months ago that dizz told me this as well..
seems that he's just up and vanished, a real shame.. glad i got a couple of his strains in the stockpile though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 8, 2012)

hempstead said:


> Pssst Has anyone seen that asshole Hempstead? Oh wait I am him. How you doing? lol
> 
> I can not believe this thread is still going. I am legendary. lol


 what's up hemp.. we were just talking about you awhile back, wondering wtf happened to you, glad to see you around. and yah, you created probably the most epic thread on the entire site..


----------



## hempstead (Nov 8, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what's up hemp.. we were just talking about you awhile back, wondering wtf happened to you, glad to see you around. and yah, you created probably the most epic thread on the entire site..


I had some fishing to do.lol

Naah jk kinda. I just took a break right around when the site got hacked and lost lots of posts. I finished my grow and closed shop for the summer. I have a nice little garden this year and thought I would stop in and see how things are going.

I am gonna put in an order soon and thought i would check in to see what is hot nowadays.

As of now I have Jilly Bean, Super Silver Haze, Strawberry Cough, and AK47 going. 

I want to order some more Kali Mist, best weed ever, like taking a xanax.


----------



## hempstead (Nov 8, 2012)

I may do another test grow for Rev. Gage. 
He told me to get in touch when I am ready. I am still puffing the raspbubbaxmendo I tested. Some bomb and wish I saved a cutting or crossed it.


----------



## kDude (Nov 11, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> yah, a buddy of mine, the one and only dizzle frost used to buy a lot of gear from the hd, and he called up and talked to the owner, i forget his name atm, about watt on earth happened to joey weed, and the owner didn't even have any real info on him, only that he simply stopped emailing / calling him a few months ago, and this way more then a few months ago that dizz told me this as well..
> seems that he's just up and vanished, a real shame.. glad i got a couple of his strains in the stockpile though..


thanks for the info racerboy  ..teaches my dumb-arse to wait 
i just hope it was nothing serious for him.

is there a C99 conspiracy?  ..another breeder of her vanishes. 

guess i gotta start diggin again on who's got the best cindy now.


----------



## OldLuck (Nov 11, 2012)

frost bros have spicy cindy 99 and pineapple pheno cindy 99 F4 for sell.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 11, 2012)

Trichome Jungle is slingin' C99 f3's atm, I believe. I've never tried their gear but they seem to know what kind of bloodlines to play with..


----------



## kDude (Nov 11, 2012)

yeah been keepin an eye on frost brothers and brothermonk's C99 grow logs people are doing
didn't know about trichome jungle's. 
there's mosca too, but honestly i was leaning between the brother's (what's with all the 'brothers' holding her anyway?  )


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 13, 2012)

Hahaha, I was wondering the same just the other day.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 13, 2012)

kDude said:


> yeah been keepin an eye on frost brothers and brothermonk's C99 grow logs people are doing
> didn't know about trichome jungle's.
> there's mosca too, but honestly i was leaning between the brother's (what's with all the 'brothers' holding her anyway?  )


The brother like keeping the ladies in the family... Lol


----------



## redzi (Nov 14, 2012)

maybe this is a good thread to pose a question concerning price of well established beans....Sensi Northern Lights Reg. 10 pack for 85 euros ...shipping out of Amsterdam. Not even Sensi sells for that price. I do know that from 2 trips to Amsterdam that seeds can be a tourist attraction (there are people dumb enough to buy beans for sake of buying beans)....long story short your more likely to buy crap as a visitor to Amsterdam...is the same true for internet sales, as it is I have far more trust for UK based banks.


----------



## SlickDOG666 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thinking of ordering some GGG beans, should I go for the Bastard Series or grab the Good Ideas mix?


Peace, Love and Greens


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmm good question.. Well the good ideas you don't know what you are getting but you do know it's all mixed so you can get anything in the lineup as to with the batted series it's one mom hit with multiple males I believe.. I would try grabbing a pack of both if choosing 1 the the good ideas mix.


----------



## SlickDOG666 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yea im hoping I can maybe find a Grape Stopmer esq strain... really its just to play around with and see if I can find breedstock.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 15, 2012)

SlickDOG666 said:


> Yea im hoping I can maybe find a Grape Stopmer esq strain... really its just to play around with and see if I can find breedstock.


So then yeah go with the good ideas. You can end up with a high chance getting a grapestomper hybrid in that pack.. As that is one that is used in a lot of the strains you can also find something better as ggg has some fire.. I would recommend their gear as its good and a bunch of public testers to show the progress of each strain.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 15, 2012)

Mendo montage still growing in this garden!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Mendo montage still growing in this garden!



I still got mine cooking to


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Critical pheno that purples up really well, like the calyxes turn solid-violet (like the Montage, but not as pretty of a color)... but then most of the color is lost during cure.. is there anything, specifically, that would cause this?


----------



## juts (Nov 24, 2012)

breeder's botique any good? im gettin packs of DPQ and Qrazy Quake anyone ever tried them? they have a promotion goin on 50% off


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 24, 2012)

Both strains I would give a try. I have some qrazy quakes been meaning to try those.. But with me og and kush go before everything lol. But 2013 I plan on popping a whole bunch of different beans


----------



## juts (Nov 24, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Both strains I would give a try. I have some qrazy quakes been meaning to try those.. But with me og and kush go before everything lol. But 2013 I plan on popping a whole bunch of different beans


cool. thanks brahh

btw anyone ever grew the tall stretchy satori pheno? damn it still stinks after drying like smelly armpits mixed with barf and rotten fruit YUCK, RIGHT?! -in a nice way lol, different from the reports ive read w/c were citrusy


----------



## LILBSDAD (Nov 26, 2012)

*crickets*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 26, 2012)

LILBSDAD said:


> *crickets*


Chirp chirp


----------



## redzi (Nov 27, 2012)

Is Gage worth the $$$$?....their add campaign with Attitude, and others is along the lines of just released ....new grape stomper, on two differ. sites it was out the first day of the add, or did they have any to begin with?....which is a stunt that Greenhouse seeds uses, people think "wow its already out", when actually there was not much or perhaps nothing to begin with. It also looks like they touch their photos up and pay people to put the word out....but it comes down to the end result and when your charging Serious seeds prices without being around or making a name for yourself like Serious seeds has done at the competitions then you better have one hell of a product. Its been my personal observation that the best breeders have no more than 8-12 strains.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2012)

redzi said:


> Is Gage worth the $$$$?....their add campaign with Attitude, and others is along the lines of just released ....new grape stomper, on two differ. sites it was out the first day of the add, or did they have any to begin with?....which is a stunt that Greenhouse seeds uses, people think "wow its already out", when actually there was not much or perhaps nothing to begin with. It also looks like they touch their photos up and pay people to put the word out....but it comes down to the end result and when your charging Serious seeds prices without being around or making a name for yourself like Serious seeds has done at the competitions then you better have one hell of a product. Its been my personal observation that the best breeders have no more than 8-12 strains.


Dude im a gage tester and my pics are some of those you think are touched up  i assure you there not!
price is a bit steep! But its fire, you would not be disapointed by geting there gear! Alot of there gear is
super limited and one time releases! The fact the grape stomper add is still up isnt a stunt by gage its the
tude thats bating folks in with out of stock beans!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't blame GGG for the tude's still advertising. They do it often over there, the GS did drop with the others and sold out within an hour!! Check the GGG forums as the first info on new drops is posted there way before the drops happen!!

@WBwidow bro been a loooonnnnggg time no see, I've got the Sour Hoes growing atm (We need to catch up bro!!)


----------



## redzi (Nov 27, 2012)

Sea of Seeds also had an ad at the beginning of the month...I was having difficulty finding Mosca C99 during first week of Nove, last week of Sept...was checking on daily bases and saw the adds as they came on line, both had the ad come out for grape stomper on same day of sell out or none available....but appreciate the info nontheless. It is rollitup that I credit for introducing me to the best bang for the $...Sannies and his heavy use of super silver haze genetics. 

P.S. If there are fans of Escobar, there is still a deal @ seed depot, buy pack get a pack free. I bought my pack of Choc Rain from Sannies...too early for opinion.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 27, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Can't blame GGG for the tude's still advertising. They do it often over there, the GS did drop with the others and sold out within an hour!! Check the GGG forums as the first info on new drops is posted there way before the drops happen!!
> 
> @WBwidow bro been a loooonnnnggg time no see, I've got the Sour Hoes growing atm (We need to catch up bro!!)


Hey man what's going on?.. I know those sour hoes are going to be fire. 2x power house strains put together.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Can't blame GGG for the tude's still advertising. They do it often over there, the GS did drop with the others and sold out within an hour!! Check the GGG forums as the first info on new drops is posted there way before the drops happen!!
> 
> @WBwidow bro been a loooonnnnggg time no see, I've got the Sour Hoes growing atm (We need to catch up bro!!)


 what's up stranger?? long time no see.. i think i'm gonna crack some grapestomper bx's now.. i have a thread up, decisions, decisions, with a list of things i wanna narrow down to 4.. everyone voted for gs bx or rd's moonshine haze, but i don't think i'm doing moonshine haze, idk yet..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 27, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what's up stranger?? long time no see.. i think i'm gonna crack some grapestomper bx's now.. i have a thread up, decisions, decisions, with a list of things i wanna narrow down to 4.. everyone voted for gs bx or rd's moonshine haze, but i don't think i'm doing moonshine haze, idk yet..


From what I've seen that ms haze is a stretchy plant but she is a yielder! I do plan on running that strain sometime but that's after I get my keepers back.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> From what I've seen that ms haze is a stretchy plant but she is a yielder! I do plan on running that strain sometime but that's after I get my keepers back.


 i just think i have better stuff than ms haze that i'd rather run first, idk.. i have some orange banana kush and some other of jaws' stuff burning a hole in me pocket.. still haven't popped anything new yet..

did you see that thread wyte?? would appreciate your input..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 27, 2012)

just smoked some blue dream, i really like it.. very spacey, all head, lil body.. great for music.. great haze smell and taste to it, i'm shocked because i always heard that super silver haze isn't very hazy, but this stuff is definitely nice and hazy in smell and high.. 

no real cure yet, i can't wait to see how it's gonna age..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 27, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i just think i have better stuff than ms haze that i'd rather run first, idk.. i have some orange banana kush and some other of jaws' stuff burning a hole in me pocket.. still haven't popped anything new yet..
> 
> did you see that thread wyte?? would appreciate your input..


If I would have saw that thread I would have been there ..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 27, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hey man what's going on?.. I know those sour hoes are going to be fire. 2x power house strains put together.


Grown with the upmost respect for you too my homie 



racerboy71 said:


> what's up stranger?? long time no see.. i think i'm gonna crack some grapestomper bx's now.. i have a thread up, decisions, decisions, with a list of things i wanna narrow down to 4.. everyone voted for gs bx or rd's moonshine haze, but i don't think i'm doing moonshine haze, idk yet..


Hey RB , you still have the original BX there?? Get on them asap fella, you like the sativa effect and a kickin flavour so will deffo find a lifetime keeper for yourself in those bro. And don't hold off on the Jaws strains either mate, the Choco Banana Kush I ran was like smokin on pure sugar cane it was so sweet .


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Please PM me if you have any info on where I can acquire Purple Swish from Rare Dankness, Thanks!

This is my second seed collection, my first collection was about the same size as my current collection until it was stolen about 2 years ago.... I posted a list of my stolen collection a few yrs back, but it was removed, anyway here's a list of my new collection so far:


Alphakronik Genes
reg Alpha Dawg X 5
reg Sin City Kush X 10
reg Snowdawg 2 X 10
reg Omega Dawg X 10
reg Jackpot Royale X 10
reg Snozzberry X 10


Barney's Farm
fem Acapulco Gold X 1


Black Creek Gardens
reg Spyder X 10


Bodhi Seeds
reg Tranquil Elephantizer X 11
reg Goji OG X 11
reg Dream Lotus X 11


Breeder's Choice
reg Lavender X Blueberry Sativa X 5
reg Lady Cane X Blueberry X 5
reg Anesthesia F1 X 12
reg Kronocaine X 15


Buddha Seeds
fem Quasar X 1


Cali Connection
reg Blackwater X 10
reg Jamaican Me Crazy X 10
reg Jedi Kush X 20


Connoisseur Genetics
reg Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze X 4
reg Cheesedog X 10
reg Chemmy Jones X 10
reg Grandaddy Haze X 11


Delicious Seeds
fem Cheese Candy X 1


Delta 9 Labs
reg Mekong Haze X 3
reg Cannasutra X 10


DeSjamaan
reg Purple Widow X 7


Dinafem
fem White Siberian X 1
fem California Hashplant X 2
fem Blue Widow X 4
fem Blue Hash X 1
fem Original Amnesia X 3


DJ Short
reg Blueberry X 10


DNA Genetics
fem Chocolope Kush X 2
fem Connie Chung X 2
fem Sour Crem X 2
reg LA Confidential X 2
reg Pure Afghan X 6
reg Hashplant Haze X 16


Dutch Passion
fem Frisian Dew X 1
fem Jorge's Diamonds #1 X 1


Emerald Triangle
fem Emerald Jack X 1
fem Grapefruit Krush X 1
fem Super Sour OG X 1
reg Bubba 76 X 5
reg Royal Purple Kush X 6


Flash Seeds
reg Cobra X 5
reg Purple Mazar X 5
reg Kush Van Stitch X 40


G13 Labs
fem Purple Haze X 1
fem Sour Diesel X White Widow X 1
fem Sour Diesel X Chronic X 1
fem Northern Lights X Jack Herer X 1
fem Auto Northern Lights X Auto Sweet Tooth X 1
fem Pineapple Express X 7


Gage Green Group
reg Grape Stomper BX2 X 10


Grandaddy Purp Genetics
reg Grandaddy Purp X 10


Greenhouse
fem Exodus Cheese X 1
fem King's Kush X 1
fem Super Bud X 3
fem Kalashnikova X 3


Hazeman Seeds
reg Fugu Kush X 10
reg Madness X 10
reg Grape-13 X 10
reg Hippie Headband X 20


Joint Dr.'s High Bred Seeds
reg LowRyder #2 X 10


Mdanzig Seeds
reg Qwixter X 11


Mr. Nice
reg Super Silver Haze X 15
reg Shit X 15


Next Generation
reg Timewarp X 5
reg Avalon X 5
reg Grape God X 5


Paradise
fem Ice Cream X 1


Rare Dankness
reg Jawa X 2
reg Bubba Trainwreck Haze #1 X 2
reg Ghost Train Haze #8 X 2
reg 501st OG X 10
reg Rare Darkness X 10
reg Ghost Train Haze #1 X 10


Reserva Privada
fem The OG #18 X 1
fem Sour Kush X 1
fem Kandy Kush X 1
fem OG Kush X 2
fem Confidential Cheese X 2


Resin Seeds
reg Bubblicious X 10


Samsara
fem auto Thunder Bloody Mary X1


Sannies Seeds
reg Killing Fields F3 X 10
reg Herijuana IBL X 12


Seedsman Gold
reg purple bud X 7


Short Stuff Seedbank
reg Mi5 X 10


Sin City Seeds
reg Buddha's Dream X 15


TGA Genetics
reg Dairy Queen X 2
reg Agent Orange X 5
reg Ace of Spades X 5
reg Vortex X 5
reg The Third Dimension X 5
reg Plushberry X 5
reg Spacedawg X 5
reg Space Jill X 10
reg Querkle X 10
reg Jack The Ripper X 10


TH Seeds
reg MK Ultra X 3
reg S.A.G.E. X 8
reg LAMBO X 9
reg Darkstar X 10
reg Heavy Duty Fruity X 12




World of Seeds
fem Northern Lights X Big Bud X 1
fem Afghan Kush Special X 1
fem Pakistan Valley X 1


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn nice collection


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice dat130

hey site policy states no trading or selling 
of any type. Just a fyi if you didnt know.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahhh ok, I didn't know, but I do now....That kinda sux, but I have no prob adhering to site policy..... Anyway, I'll update my bean collection ocassionally as it changes, I'm looking forward to gettin gobstopper & lvpkbx from AGK, blue dream X RD#1 from Rare Dankness, & Blue Dream Haze from Cali Connection.....Probably a few more I forgot to mention....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 27, 2012)

What im wondering is out of all the breeders marketing blue dream what is the closest to the real thing?


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing, as it's one of my favorites... I've seen it from HSO, Riot, & Cali Connection..... A friend of mine has HSO BD S1s, I'll c about getting the grow and smoke results posted at some point, I've read mixed reviews about the HSO BD, all bad reviews I've read were about hermies...... I wouldn't even think once, let alone twice about tryin out anything from Riot.......Out of those 3 options, I'd put my $ on CC havin seed closest to clone......If I'm not mistaken (which I could be), CC is suppose to release Blue Dream Haze in form of regular seed, as well as a new batch of S1s...... If the reg beans release, I'll definitely try them out, n try gettin a grow/smoke report.......Azure Haze is DJ Short's version of BD, which is on my list of strains to get..... Anyone have a grow report for Azure Haze?........I'd like to see S1s from HSO & CC grown beside the BD clone, as well as BDH reg from CC & Azure Haze from DJ Short grown beside the clone to c who's gear comes closest to the real deal........ All this talk about Blue Dream makin me wanna burn some.....g2g twist some up now


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 28, 2012)

Sin City dropped a Blue Dream BX...... I just ordered it from sos.....it'll be droppin at tsd soon as well....... Anyway after some research, here's the info I came up with...........definitely has great genetics......


Again we brought out the BlueDream clone with the intentions of locking it down in seed form this time. These seeds grow very uniform with only slight variation on flavor and yield. If you&#8217;re a fan of BlueDream now&#8217;s your chance to get it in a stable non feminized offering. The REM gives those people not fortunate enough to obtain the original BlueDream a chance to grow this wonderful plant. The option to find a BlueDream dominate male is also appealing to some, well now is your chance. 

Genetics: Blue Dream x Whitenightmare


Sin City improved an already great strain with a potent shot of 100-proof White Moonshine to make Sin City Seeds White Nightmare faster, stronger, fruitier and easier to trim than Blue Dream.


Genetics: Blue Dream X White Moonshine


White Moonshine is a high-performance mix of The White & DJ Short's best Blueberry with intense power & extreme flavour.

So basically:

The REM = Blue Dream X White Nightmare
White Nightmare = Blue Dream X White Moonshine
White Moonshine = The White X Blueberry


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

single handed ...gonna bring back this thread on my own.

sheherezade , paradise 







blue dream , clone only







all shwag ^


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

JTR (subby) showing amazing frost @ week 4-5

some leaf is toasted from mite treatment... early in flower.

lemon cream scented ...this strain was a favorite of the borg.
then came 9 days of organic chemical terror 

she's rebounding nicely.






^ also shwag


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

current chop.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice gud nice to see you banging the blue dream!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

shit bro, fact is ==> many banging the blue dream cause of me.

ran that 7+ times now.
not including any runs before i lost the cut.

got a fresh batch 2.5 weeks in flower ...& one table for the chop soon.

& got 5 clones (now plants just transplanted) vegging for another (little less) month & going into 3 gal bags under a 1000y.

she stays in rotation though ive added critical sensistar & bluechem to the mom mix.

pulled a super stout super nice "fire og" male for pollen collection.
imma make some beans 

you should just run the dream lotus.
all the other crosses pale in comparison.

besides imo the clone only BD will dominate the structure, nug shape, growth pattern, etc of most males thrown at it. males seam to leave recessive traits ...at least from the crosses ive seen done.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> shit bro, fact is ==> many banging the blue dream cause of me.
> 
> ran that 7+ times now.
> not including any runs before i lost the cut.
> ...



Which "all other crossess" are you referring to? ...... Just curious as to what all crosses have u ran?..... I have dream lotus, and buddha's dream, also ordered The REM (Blue Dream BX from Sin City).....


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

i've run the clone only.

have the dream lotus beans... but why run it when i got the original?
& ive seen a real nice grow of the dream lotus.

"all other crosses" ..."i've seen done" ...like johnny blaze, the line from sin city, riots cross, and a few others.

im gonna hit BD with fire og for sure.
see what whe do when she do what she do.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i've run the clone only.
> 
> have the dream lotus beans... but why run it when i got the original?
> & ive seen a real nice grow of the dream lotus.
> ...


Bd x fire og now that would bring a smile


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

i got the male.
he gonna drop some nut dust soon.

hitting allkush , blue dream , and lemon skunk with fire og daddy.

going for a few hundo each. nothing crazy. 

having fun with dust... the other other dust 

i should clone daddy fire tonight.
think i will.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

^children (shwag all of it)

some of :: whats planting & going & cracking & growing ::

1) dna , lemon skunk
2) reserva privada , sour kush
3) sub rosa , sirius lemon haze (slh x aliendawg)
4) bodhi , nl#5 noof x Nl#5 bcsc
5) sannie , jackberry
6) g13 labs , pineapple express
7) sure fire , fire starter
 subby , chernobyl 
9) wheezy weed , chocolate chunky romulan
10) e$kobar , chuckys bride
11) e$kobar , holy princess
12) e$kobar , la con x cocoa kush
13) e$kobar , critical mass x cheeseberry haze (f4)
15) jkahn (miss u bro) , nebula x alien fire
16) cali connex , jedi kush
17) og kush (clones)
1 grape stomper og (clones)
19) cali connex , jamaican og 
20) cali connex , larry (the retard) og
21) magic merlin x lemon skunk
22) delta9 , sensi-star
23) culled , tranquil elephantizer (male)
24) e$kobar , bluechem (2 females)
25) delicious , critical sensi star (female , clones rooting)
26) delicious, cheese candy
27) og raskal (flats) , fire og
2 wheezy weed , grape stomper og (bx)
29) dinafem , blue widow (female , clones rooting)
30) blue dream , clone only


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2012)

hey gud, what do you think i should crack next out of this list?? looking for about 4 or so.. 

JAWS GEAR
orange banana kush
valley dojo f2
raskal ape

GAGE GREEN GENETICS
grapestomper bx
la haze

DNA
martian kush

GORILLA GROWER
east coast aliendawg
cherry ak x strawberry sour d

FROST BROTHERS
chocolate chunky monkey

BODHI
blue tara

RARE DANKNESS
moonshine haze

private breeders / various

wifi x cherry widow
ultimate moondawg f2
danny boy f2
tres stardawg f2


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

# 17 & 18 , trashed for bad vibes attach to cut love

#10 & 11 , two superb females from each

# 21 one female amazing structure & odor

#24 one flowered off , one a mother 

*

*

in flower now :

a) kolossus
b) whitedawg
c) allkush
d) blue dream
e) jack the ripper
f) bluechem
g) swing kid
h) sunshine sour d
i) northern lights #5 x talk of kabul


sexing now :

1) chuckys bride (2 fem)
2) holy princess (2 fem)
3) chocolate chunky romulan (fem !)
4) grape stomper og
5) chernobyl


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

everything on that list sounds nice.
im partial to the gorilla grower gear , ultimate moondawg (variation galore at f2) , & the grapestomper bx.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

ow yes... the bodhi nl#5 x talk of kabul getting hit with fire og too.

kabul's on fire

indeed.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey gud your not able to receave pm?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

no... my shit is on lockdown.
almost like me , close so close, dealing with internet fuckwads.

zip. over your head. maybe not.

thank (fake) god for the real family.
cause internet family aka "the community" can fuck itself get AIDS & die 

i can see clearly now the rain is gone.
gonna clear all obstacles in my way.

ahem!

maybe you could ask potroast to unlock it?
or do it yourself?

must be from the exodus.
which im over & think is ridiculous.

smells alot like ... ITS THE fucking SAME EVRYWHERE.

done & done.
i play where i please.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 28, 2012)

Gud, when u say sin city line, are u including the REM?


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

i doubt whatever dad they used is anything like snow lotus.

so basically your getting BD everything dom & recessive traits from the dad (unless he's godzilla strong the the genetic dept).

who's your daddy?

i'll pick & give the hand job to "snow lotus" over the others. 

just cause im not buying it dont mean shit.
so no...no sin city for me.

with a fat stash, im good on all bean purchases.

except deadhead og , some subrosa gear , & another pack of JTR so's i can run 20 at one time. 

LOL! 

sometimes i lie 
sometimes i lie about buying beans.
hahahhahahaa.

if u got it.
grow it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> no... my shit is on lockdown.
> almost like me , close so close, dealing with internet fuckwads.
> 
> zip. over your head. maybe not.
> ...


I hear yah bro... Il ask pr


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 28, 2012)

I was just wonderin if u had ever seen the REM grown before? it's the first blue dream BX I've seen, so I ordered it.....tryna get as close to the clone in seed form as possible.... thanks for the input


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 28, 2012)

dat130ysmurf said:


> I was just wonderin if u had ever seen the REM grown before? it's the first blue dream BX I've seen, so I ordered it.....tryna get as close to the clone in seed form as possible.... thanks for the input


How did you order it? Says not released till 9th dec.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 28, 2012)

I ordered it from SOS, it's available now... not available until 9th at TSD..... Go ahead n order u a pk hell, u know u want to


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2012)

lol gud, i'm on lockdown on the other thing too, won't even let me anywhere near it.. oh well's, nice to see you back around though.. 

just ran some bho from the blue dream.. can't wait to load the roor in a few and take a rip or two.. ok, maybe three..


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 28, 2012)

sorry, mind, was out on the porch blowing through a few can's of vector, got the message though..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 28, 2012)

yum ! ^^^^

anyway, dont unlock the PMs & even message me 

first thing im gonna do :rattle off 1000 names of people to avoid, slander, or otherwise disown.

hahahhahahahahahhaha. joking.

love me some of this guy. he so funny.
[video=youtube;PaKHR6oe52Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaKHR6oe52Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2012)

awesome ...message powers back ...thanx penguin.

now , time to go to work.


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 29, 2012)

here's a little shwag posted for "the community".


lol!


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Nov 29, 2012)

nice nugs gud


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 30, 2012)

larry og : http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Larry_OG_Kush/The_Cali_Connection/


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 30, 2012)

chocolate amnesia

chocolate rain (e$ko) x amnesia haze (soma's cup winning daddy)







^ picture & grow effort by "carper" .

posted for racerboy


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 30, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> chocolate amnesia
> 
> chocolate rain (e$ko) x amnesia haze (soma's cup winning daddy)
> 
> ...





That looks good.
But looks can be deceiving,So can pot smokers.
There are a bunch of snakes in our ranks.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 30, 2012)

think i might run the couple of beans i have left of that, sounds and looks dankalicous..


----------



## gudkarma (Nov 30, 2012)

true. true.
snakes are everywhere.

though carper smoked this ...& gives it high marks.

never did ask him about nug density or other stuff.
its a shame people have such defined ideas about herb.
nugz come in all size & shapes & density & colors.

with choc amnesia, i can see the choco rain if only cause it looks a little like the choc mind melt i ran.

but that cross was NLX x choc rain.

choc rain get great marks from everybody.
amnesia haze is well amnesia haze.

with choc mind melt one pheno very good.
the rest.. sucked. & i totally hate NLX though its legendary in europe.

anyway, this is how strains are developed. work. grow. work more.

this is why when somebody flips kind nugz ...testing beans isnt smart.

makes it like you should just run big bud 24/7/365 for the $gap.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2012)

bluechem :: [email protected]

soma's chemdog x bb sativa


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2012)

confidential cocoa :: [email protected]

la confidential x cocoa kush


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2012)

bodhi :: nl#5 (noof) x BCSC nl#5


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2012)

blue dream , nor cal cut


----------



## Clankie (Dec 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> View attachment 2427789
> bluechem :: [email protected]
> 
> soma's chemdog x bb sativa


Since you seem to be in the know on this type of thing, you know if anyone has a final verdict on the sour diesel x blueberry that was a freebie at sannie's that I believe e$cobar made? I just kicked my girls into flowering around 10 days ago and am just really fucking excited to see how they come out. I cloned the shit out of the males and females and am flowering some male clones off site to see how they come out, but i'd really like to do an F2 here, especially is e$co isn't going to release the line.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2012)

e$ko's :: sour d x bb :: https://www.opengrow.com/topic/46487-sour-diesel-x-blueberry-christmas-grow-show/page__st__20


----------



## Clankie (Dec 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> e$ko's :: sour d x bb :: https://www.opengrow.com/topic/46487-sour-diesel-x-blueberry-christmas-grow-show/page__st__20


That is everything I wanted to see. For some reason I kept only finding one or two threads about what it was made of. Looks like I was justified in keeping a bunch of clones.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 2, 2012)

romulan x chocolate chunk


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 2, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> View attachment 2427789
> bluechem :: [email protected]
> 
> soma's chemdog x bb sativa


 i've grown that blue chem before gud.. but it was my one grew that pretty much sucked... i chopped it all way too early and it was no where near as potent as it should have been.. was totally pissed as i pretty much ruined an otherwise kick ass grow by doing so.. it was that bb x chem by eSko, white russian, and sleestack from dna / rp..
learned my lesson though and now i don't cut shit early.. nothing pisses me off more then bud that looks decent but is not as potent as it should have been had i had a bit more patience..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 3, 2012)

diesel here, diesel there, diesel everywhere..
ak 47 x strawberry sour d... gorilla grower
strawberry sour d x alien kush... cannaventure..
ecsd x alien dawg.. gorilla grower
chocolate diesel... plan b
and lastly, no diesel, but chocolate rain x amnesia haze... [email protected]

finally picked my beans for my new grow..


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2012)

all sound great.
& some sativa in every choice.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> all sound great.
> & some sativa in every choice.


 thanks gud.. a few of them are only like 2 beans of each which was all i have left of them, and the cherry ak's x ssd is only one bean as i had grown a few in the past and they turned out to be dudes, so we shall see how it goes..

and yah, i'm over growing super heavy indicas for awhile.. they're ok, don't get me wrong, but racerboy is gonna get his groove on for awhile ..


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2012)

i just snatched "all kush" from paradise seeds.
trim'd out & on a screen.

frosty like the snowman & sticky icky.

nice!
real nice!

after i make a few more runs with her, she gonna pair up with fire og.

i love pure indica & indica/sativa.
always looking a stellar example for the rotation.

^ not easy

till i can find better, the paradise version is a kush i like lots.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 3, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i just snatched "all kush" from paradise seeds.
> trim'd out & on a screen.
> 
> frosty like the snowman & sticky icky.
> ...


 is it more like an og or like a paki or hindu gud??


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2012)

feels afghan.
reminds me of afghan.
smells very afghan.

paradise lists it :: 75% indica / 25% sativa.

they never talk about the origin of "all kush" ; however, the old name , if its any clue ( "sheherezade" ) , lends itself to the afghan theory.

outside of everything , im keeping it around to replace my old afghan kush ...which i should have never let go.

got one in veg a few weeks now.
this time imma let it get big & then flower.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 3, 2012)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Sheherazade/Paradise_Seeds/

all kush ^


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 4, 2012)

talked with a certain seed maker a second.

confirmation 100%.

wow.
truth be known.

who can you trust?
1000s of posts always = honesty.

^ im certain

i think


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 4, 2012)

blue dream 
flowering under a 250w MH


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2012)

completely my bad, sorry about that.. in case anyone panicked for a minute.. my bad, was trying to delete some spam threads and some how clicked on this one in my haste..

again, totally my bad and sorry ..  need to lay off that blue dream..


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 5, 2012)

^ smoking weed , stealing $gap , ganking clones , snatching seeds.


----------



## Clankie (Dec 5, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> completely my bad, sorry about that.. in case anyone panicked for a minute.. my bad, was trying to delete some spam threads and some how clicked on this one in my haste..
> 
> again, totally my bad and sorry ..  * need to lay off that blue dream..*


That stuff is _dangerous_.


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 5, 2012)

Tasty Blue Dream Nugs


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Some dense looking nugs there DAT


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Man I wish I could get my hands on some blue dream!


----------



## Clankie (Dec 5, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Man I wish I could get my hands on some blue dream!




I am pretty sure there are some shops in CO that might still have the clone, and I am absolutely positive there are still people holding the clone privately, so its around. I got mine in Fort Collins, but that shop closed down when they banned dispensaries.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 5, 2012)

i used to pass clones.
no more.

used to pass beans.
no more.

now i keep to myself.
& better that way.

these forums are filled with snakes.

grab a pack of those bodhi "dream lotus". 
the BD clone only dominates the cross & all the recessive drug traits from the snowlotus male shine.

^ in other words ... dank yielder !


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 5, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i used to pass clones.
> no more.
> 
> used to pass beans.
> ...


 nice info gud i just so happened to pick up a pack of those.. was gonna run them against dj shorts azure haze for shits and gigles.. maybe net grow..


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 5, 2012)

if you ask me... since you have the clone BD... save the space for something else.

cant top it.
only if you dont got it.
& per seeds , bodhi has a lock on that cross!

actually found a total banger in the "north of kabul" (nl#5 x tok) , winner winner chicken dinner all the way.

im rooting 4 clones not for play... no, no... for multiple mothers... to fill the entire basement lab.
break down the tables & all that. make some bushes. knee high types. 

grow bags, coco, some veg, & drop them in waves.

bro, 2 years in the works, i honestly found a total gem in 2 bodhi beans.

frost heavy.
smell tropical fruit, sweet, cream.
flower time. fast.
clones. easy.
veg. like a weed.

you could base a program around it & call her P1 stock if you like.

me... gonna make some nugz.

old school NL (1989 ish , noof cut) infused w/ modern vigor from the TOK (2006).

^ its amazing !


----------



## dat130ysmurf (Dec 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Some dense looking nugs there DAT


Dense indeed! Sticky as well, one of the better batches of Blue Dream that I've seen in a while....wish i could take credit for more than just puffin those nugs, but not this time.


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh I am def getting my bd back !!!  love it !!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 6, 2012)

My current line up in veg includes:

New seed runs - Sour Flame OG (Sin City), Blue Rocket ([email protected]), Lung Candy (Mota), White Hashplant BX (Topdawg) and Alien Napalm ("Alien")
Clones - Killer Queen (lonestar), Blues/Livers, Cheese, Pyschosis, Shoreline, Whitedawg x SunSour, Aliendawg x SunSour and x3 phenos from Bodhis M8 x Fantasy Island 
And lastly my new "OG Fruit Salad" seed run, all new testers for Gage:
Cherry Pie x Jo OG
Banana OG x Jo OG
Mango x Jo OG
Grandaddy Purp x LT/C99
Ocean Beach OG x LT/C99

And in Flower atm I have: Bodhis M8 x Fantasy Island, Whitedawg x SunSour, Aliendawg x SunSour, OG x Chem D x Lemon Larry, Shoreline and Blues/Livers

I'll try anything once me






Whats cracking SCT??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 6, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> My current line up in veg includes:
> 
> New seed runs - Sour Flame OG (Sin City), Blue Rocket ([email protected]), Lung Candy (Mota), White Hashplant BX (Topdawg) and Alien Napalm ("Alien")
> Clones - Killer Queen (lonestar), Blues/Livers, Cheese, Pyschosis, Shoreline, Whitedawg x SunSour, Aliendawg x SunSour and x3 phenos from Bodhis M8 x Fantasy Island
> ...


Hey skunk glad your killing it! I have been thinking of hiting up gage for a new batch to test!
i got a ton on the plate but theres always room for gage gear!

e$ko. Chocolate rain
iluminati. Blueberry og
magilla. Super Lemon haze x sour bubble
dna. Chocolope kush
Sure fire. querkle x stardawg
sure fire. Titanic
sure fire. Kksc x stardawg
bodhi testers on the way to


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 6, 2012)

Gage rocks and munkie well you are KILLIN it! good shit sir!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bodhi droping mad love at the tude...!


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 7, 2012)

the tude's new xmas special is up and if you buy two pack of bodhi's seeds you get 11 of bodhi's blue lotus.


they have snow leopard, love triangle, road kill unicorn, head trip, blue tara, ancient OG, and Jabbas stash up from bodhi


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got the first three you listed


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 7, 2012)

they are gonna go fast!, bodhi is way cheaper than OG Raskal or CaliConnection

got 58 beans for $198 and that includes 44 bodhi beans


oh yeah sincity dropped a bunch of beans as well that were out of stock and damn I didn't realize how cheap sincity was 15 beans for $69 thats a steal!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

great deal on those bodhi.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been pickin up SCS gear, those prices aren't too shabby . All I can say so far for Sour Flame is - 100% germ in 24 hours and seedlings are now vegging at a nice easy pace. Happy with them atm .

Hellraiser, mate if you have space open you know where we are . There's always room for a returning tester and there's still loads to get done .

*Official Release Date for GGG's new strains is Dec' 21st (Spread the word!!)*

strains completed testing due out are: 

*'Burning Desire' - [Whitefire x Grape Stomper OG]*
*'Classic Twist' - [Old School Afghan Haze x Joseph OG]*
*'Sacrificial Lamb' - [Lambsbread x Inferno Haze]*
*'West Coast Willie' - [Willie Nelson x Joseph OG]*


----------



## Budologist420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey skunkmunkie, do u have any insight on the male GSOG used in the Burning Desire cross??

Is he Grape stomper Dom, OG Dom, or a hybrid?


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 7, 2012)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I've been pickin up SCS gear, those prices aren't too shabby . All I can say so far for Sour Flame is - 100% germ in 24 hours and seedlings are now vegging at a nice easy pace. Happy with them atm .
> 
> Hellraiser, mate if you have space open you know where we are . There's always room for a returning tester and there's still loads to get done .
> 
> ...


SCS is a has great genetics!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

i got 30 grape stomper og (bx) made by a friend.

closest i can get to gage gear. 

100% for sure, that west coast willie sounds bomb.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 7, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Hey skunkmunkie, do u have any insight on the male GSOG used in the Burning Desire cross??
> 
> Is he Grape stomper Dom, OG Dom, or a hybrid?


Of course mate , the GS-OG#1 male is the same Keyplay used in 'Bright Moments'. A hybrid mix of the 2 that seems to pass on more of a fuel/chem candy aroma and added resin traits to his offspring.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 2434117
bodhi , north of kabul


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Bodhi's Drunken Unicorn


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 8, 2012)

^ love it

now thats a meaty beefer !


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 8, 2012)

[email protected] , bluechem


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Ink's Tootsie Roll


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a Chernobyl I finished a few weeks back. Pics are from day 60 roughly. In a 3 gal pot of my organic soil mix with a hit of bio canna nutrients on occasion. Flowered under a 1k HPS.
Great pheno, frosty and potent.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2012)

GGG Burning Desire


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

very nice.

from 3 chernobyl ...so far i've one female.

the other two are sexing now.
any day i'll now the deal.

this is my last subcool attempt... several years ...100s of $ ...and nothing to show for it.

thought everybody got a winner froma pack of 5 subby?

^ another fucking faux community canna liar ^

^ these types are EVERYWHERE ! ^


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> very nice.
> 
> from 3 chernobyl ...so far i've one female.
> 
> ...


i have a bomb cut of tga chernobyle . . but i would not run his gear without 50+ seed pheno hunt runs . . . . got to weed through the genetics danny devitos to get to the Governator

best just to get cuts from bonefide phenos and friends . . . . . if you ever make it to washington . . . . .


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> very nice.
> 
> from 3 chernobyl ...so far i've one female.
> 
> ...


I've had quite a few winners from sub's gear. I've also had some total garbage and a few hermies.
CC gear has been about the same for me, a few winners and a few loosers. Luck of the draw I guess.
This chernobyl pheno isn't a huge producer, but boy is it potent. Strong trainwreck smell and flavor with a hint of lime now that it's cured for a couple weeks.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

i've got another pack of JTR (10).

not running it anytime soon.

just finished a short & bushy one... killer smoke... joke yield.

yeah i'll not be buying (4 packs) 40 of subby's beans to go with my 10 pack ... ever.

nice thought & you're totally right the only way to find a winner.

im running 76 seedlings now... the 3 chernobyl are the only sub representations.

the rest are : e$ko , sannie, cali con, 303, subrosa, bodhi, and reserva privada (dna).

maybe one or two i forgot but you get the idea.

the fastest to pistils :: sannies jackberry & 303 seeds snow goddess.

*

that new gage gear looks great.
lucky you.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2012)

TAALDOW is a punk


i hear ya on the seed runs . . . . .right now my first wave started two weeks ago is ready to transfer and the second wave of testing material is on the way . . . i contacted bodhi and i might be doing some testign for him as well . . . .goign to be a good year, so far almost 200 seeds gone through and only maybe 10-12 keepers . . with some even being phased out after second round . . although i wish i kept my snowdog2 so funky and sweet


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 9, 2012)

That burning desire does look pretty! I was drooling while reading the description of bd on the 'tude a few days back. Might have to get a pack of those. I popped a couple of gs X og and got 2 males so I threw 2 more beans in rooters last week.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

i recently picked up a cut of the gs-og .

took a few ^ clones last night , in fact.

picked up 30 beans of the gs og (bx) made by wheezer.

i cracked 1... got a stupid stout male & tossed him.

can only keep one dude ...& i got a fire og for pollen collection.

blue dream x fire og

north of kabul (bodhi) x fire og

next years projects & i'll grow them out too


----------



## calicat (Dec 9, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> TAALDOW is a punk
> 
> 
> i hear ya on the seed runs . . . . .right now my first wave started two weeks ago is ready to transfer and the second wave of testing material is on the way . . . i contacted bodhi and i might be doing some testign for him as well . . . .goign to be a good year, so far almost 200 seeds gone through and only maybe 10-12 keepers . . with some even being phased out after second round . . although i wish i kept my snowdog2 so funky and sweet


Damn thats badazz u got a direct dial in to Bodhi. I hope to get my jabba's stash and it will be my first ever Bodhi run.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2012)

i definitely feel lucky even being considered


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> i recently picked up a cut of the gs-og .
> 
> took a few ^ clones last night , in fact.
> 
> ...



Gotta love Wheezer! Those xs sound dank, especially the blue dream x fire og. I've got a wifi going right now. Never grown fire og or the white, so I'm looking forward to this. I'll get a pic of it up here soon.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

always a blessing to test good gear.
still dont forget you're spending $ too... electric, space, nutes, medium, skills.

its like the breeder extentded his lab into your space for free ! 
& then wants photos & data like those 10 beans are really worth something.

established or respected companies should be testing their own lines.

& 10 seeds aint shit to these guys. 
dont get it twisted.

someway somehow these fuckers are fooling us on ideas like respect & brotherhood... like we're sitting on a park bench passing a doobie around.

me... im NEVER buying another seed from any place but the attitude. & while i cant afford top shelf genetics, e$ko gives me enough seed from killer genetics to last me a lifetime.

so i cant run a cross w/ j-og ...big deal.

love to see it. 
love it have it.
sure. not gonna lie.

all these other sites w/ forums tout faux community & stoner brotherhood only to make a buck$.

top it off , no trades no nothing cause all i ever came across (not all but most) are liars... even over test gear ...swear!


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

i might know more than half bodhi's testers.
all BOMB skilled growers & hardcore dank blowers.

my favorite shit of his :: back to the future gear.

sexing the : nl#5 (noof) x BCSC nl#5 right now !!!

gifty from a cool grower.

kinda contradictory but i didnt say all these people are fuckwads


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 9, 2012)

i hear ya, i hate money, i could care less how much i make, and the patients i do have get there meds for free, all they do is sho wup and i give em what i got i even buy stuff to give em , i could not dream of making tons of money on sick folks . . now non sick smokers . . . . pony up

but in the end i just love testing different gear, i make just enough to get by which is how i like it .. . i don tlike to take or hoard more than i need too . . although i do horde strains and seeds


----------



## Crash666 (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> always a blessing to test good gear.
> still dont forget you're spending $ too... electric, space, nutes, medium, skills.
> 
> its like the breeder extentded his lab into your space for free !
> ...


I saw some posts regarding the crap that happened to you at the other site. That sucks man. I've been pretty lucky with the couple trades I've done in the past. The Tude, Sannie and TSD have all got me every order I've ever placed from them (lots of em). Great point about testing beans also. I think most people overlook the fact that they're a guinea pig and spending $, space and effort on something unknown for the benefit of a seed company. There's some killer test gear around to be had though.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 9, 2012)

true. true.

im only running this huge batch of current seeds to find a few winners.

i was thinking 2-5 keepers ...tops ...from 76 starts.
hmmmmmmm... & only a fraction is test gear.

test gear from a good bean freak = real real real good educated guess & killer parents & great growing conditions

im filling a tent with known females & gonna work through them all.

got a few good mothers.
find a few more.

threw a few fems into the mix : sour kush (dna) , lemon skunk (dna) , pineapple express (g13) , firestarter (sure fire)

keeps it fun.
im not breeder. reg seeds all the time. not me.

love me some quality fem beans !

next :: pull back & focus on making consistent pulls with the chosen.

then :: fall back from this online shit.

i want to move in a new direction. if e$ko blows up maybe move to europe.

be the little franco (to his arjan).

wash your balls good sir? 
sweaty from garden work?

LOL!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> true. true.
> 
> im only running this huge batch of current seeds to find a few winners.
> 
> ...


 you should get into breeding your own gear gud.. you've got the room and i'm sure you've got more then good enough parent stock to get things rolling.. idk, i think it would be a cool spot for you to progress towards... start using other people for guniea pigs instead of the other way around if you nahmean..

and not everyone in the world are dicks imvho.. there are plenty of people out there looking to get theirs and throw you under the bus at the first chance, don't get me wrong, but there are also a few very good peps out there that are good and caring people ime.. might take a bit of digging to find them, don't get me wrong, but when i do find them, i usually stick pretty close.. i'm not looking for 1000 people i can call a friend, if i have 5 solid peps i think i'm better off anyhoo's.. idk..


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 9, 2012)

Reptilian og @ 9 wks


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Reptilian og @ 9 wks
> 
> View attachment 2436429View attachment 2436430View attachment 2436431View attachment 2436432View attachment 2436433View attachment 2436437View attachment 2436441


 from seed or clone old luck?? very nice..


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 9, 2012)

new test seeds. i say she is ready for the public, what do you think?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> new test seeds. i say she is ready for the public, what do you think?


 hells to the yeahs, lol... who's the breeder m8?


----------



## OldLuck (Dec 9, 2012)

Sub Rosa Gardens - TreFarmer


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 15, 2012)

top breeders:

1. gage green genetics
2. sincity
3. bodhi
4. TGA SUBCOOL
5. HAZEMAN


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 16, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> top breeders:
> 
> 1. gage green genetics
> 2. sincity
> ...


You got it right all but one


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2012)

i tell you what's not correct...

all these fucking liars out here...

& thieves too.

fraud is everywhere.
& why ill never send another fucking seed or clone to any of these fake fucks.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 16, 2012)

gonna out a few more thieves in a bucka-bucka-buck down style.

so many... right under your nose even... with mod power too.

but im on a mission !
& you gonna get roasted fucker.


----------



## SketchyGrower (Dec 16, 2012)

for every good person you run across there are 12 assholes to fuck your day up....


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 16, 2012)

Cash up front, then you get the goods!!! Can't walk into the store n say i'll pay ya tuesday. Sorry to hear you got snuffed.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2012)

for sure.

even playing around on that crap site "the thief depot" sucks.

never going back there.

not really supporting any more "breeders" either.

let the thieves handle test grows & bullshit.

& that FAG hippie420 has he ever even grown a plant?

call for a mass exodus, trolling the web looking for members, acting like a fu*king dick in the process.

guy would be fake PMing me like we were buddies asking me about buying seeds.

another fake "community" supporting mostly F1 crap gear.

rather buy my seeds from sea of seeds & the tude.

100x better.

& less fakery.

im back in my old new home  RIU


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2012)

hell yea out that shit,no need for undercover lames.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2012)

Shaggn said:


> Cash up front, then you get the goods!!! Can't walk into the store n say i'll pay ya tuesday. Sorry to hear you got snuffed.




I always got to see and try the goods before i paid anything.
I must of had the best dealers around.
Anyway else and you open yourself up to being had.
By that i mean product that does not live up to its hype or just plain garbage the grower is slinging for coin.
Which there are too many just slinging premature garbage and expecting the end user to be happy...I say BS to that crap.
Either be honest or dont sell at all.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2012)

for sure.

100% fact is =====> JB & hippieFAG20 for sure support thievery.

plus if you're down with the weedwatch crew these cum swallowers will even hide your behavior & cover for you.

lame !
the bert cannavalli eat a dick theory.

id never support such a FAG site where members are ripped off.

plus lets be real the content sucks ! 

plus + + you got the constant bullshit hounding for seeds they cant even ship right.

rip you there too.

ship fee for basic safe package is WAY over priced.

& even recently another group! was ganked for seeds on trade these FAGS had to pay over $25 each to make.

^ LAUGHABLE

seed depot = fraud in my book

stay away.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 17, 2012)

fucked up imho, where im from we kick down doors for shit like that


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 17, 2012)

weedwach... place where matt riot gets top billing.

shit these fucks aint paying me but, on the dates in question your honor, can be found posting in riots threads "those beans i bought arrived safe".

funny right?

you get stiffed for putting $ into the pocket of a fucking breeder fake ass.

swing kid i grew on a dare.

sucks.
tasted like ass , was good for hash.

at least riot gets respect somewhere ...& who knew taaldow was his best & only customer.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got my rku and a bunch of bodhi gear from old faithfull  

im not a supporter of thieves and dogs..... And it seems theres one or two that need
to come strait! And man up or woman up eitherway buck up and pay up!


----------



## bangi (Dec 18, 2012)

J.B 'The Seed Depot' I will put my cock to the bottom of her fucking ass...

have patience I will list my multiple complaints here


----------



## SketchyGrower (Dec 18, 2012)

bottoming out in a girls asshole..... always makes me feel like... I found the poop..


----------



## bangi (Dec 18, 2012)

Better than this, I have to say one thing in person, we are close to hope that day arrives.


----------



## j.b (Dec 18, 2012)

High Guys,

I'm very sorry to hear such anger and vitriol from you two, I don't know what's happened, but neither of you has spoken directly to me.

I wish you both the best, perhaps over time you will both calm down. Neither of you has been banned, but if you would like to speak to me, I am available via PM.

- J.B


----------



## j.b (Dec 18, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> 100% fact is =====> JB & *hippieFAG20* for sure support thievery.
> 
> 
> plus if you're down with the weedwatch crew *these cum swallowers *will even hide your behavior & cover for you.
> ...







bangi said:


> J.B 'The Seed Depot'* I will put my cock to the bottom of her fucking ass...*


On a side note, unrelated to cannabis, I think it's shameful to spew off homophobic slurs in public forum, and frankly I am disappointed in you Gudkarma. 

How can we expect to make progress towards cannabis legalization when members like you of our on line cannabis community have the same dark, draconian backward thinking mindset as the establishment who seeks to arrest and detain us?

I am very grateful for the opportunity to connect on line with thousands of growers from all over the world, and I can tell you for a fact that there are many gay people within our cannabis community.

When you spew off such disgusting comments, you only show your true colors as an unstable bigot, one not worthy of any credibility. I have not known you to be one, and I think you are better than the comments you have made.

Your first order of business, after you calm down and collect your thoughts, is to apologize to the entire cannabis community for the way in which you have falsely represented us. 

It is comments like yours that are easy targets for cannabis prohibitionists to point to and use as justification for keeping the plant illegal. 

The establishment reads comments like yours and thinks we are all animals!

- J.B


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;pHOeTShtxSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHOeTShtxSg[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

burning Desire GAGE GREEN GENETICS dropping at places soon


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;WV5-KhZMOtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV5-KhZMOtY[/video]
heres some Bianca Fire a very sour diesel like pheno, very similar to my old cut of the original Rez drop Sour D


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

heres a shot of some Dog Poo f1's kitsapScott cut


----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2012)

samwell their is a arab cat hear in los angles got your very beens cherry pie x alien dog its on the market already they flien fast i herd their fire peep the cloneville clinic.. thier is some crazzy crosses thier


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

that chery pie cross i have is from PNW Root crew and , although the male in our cross is alien kush f2 vs aliendog, but soon any cat will be able to get their hands on some GreenBeanzseeds as well as PNWRoots hear under the Northwest47 tag . . .. good things are coming
[video=youtube;uJLQ5DHmw-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJLQ5DHmw-U[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;UJUk45l4h8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJUk45l4h8c[/video]
heres the mother of teh berrywhiteBX1 berrywhite a f4 grown by kitsapgrapeape


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

and heres a shot of the BX1





[video=youtube;3JUV8SdjSOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JUV8SdjSOQ[/video]


----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2012)

come on man lolz im straight ill run into you at a convention im shure.. till then..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 18, 2012)

we just starting out, so males will be very select on what we share . .cant promise anything since im not the originator of the genetics, but i will promise you this, we , NW47, and GBS will be at the next High times cannabis cup in seattle next year, come to our both ill hook you up for sure


----------



## thump easy (Dec 18, 2012)

i will do that washinton is kick ass i usto go threw their on my way to alaska anchorage or kechekan got family out thier nice city for shure im gona have to do that...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just broke out d stock pile to find a few things.. took a few pix while they're out..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 19, 2012)

danm . . .very nice . . . .what did you decide to crack


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> danm . . .very nice . . . .what did you decide to crack


Let's see.. i got some..
East coast sour diesel x aliendawgs<<<< gorilla grower
Cherry ak x strawberry sour diesel's <<<<gorilla grower
Strawberry sour diesel x alien kush<<<<< cannaventure seeds
Chocolope kush fems<<<<<&#8804;<<<<<<<<&#8230;<<dna genetics


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> Just broke out d stock pile to find a few things.. took a few pix while they're out..


And the award for the most tidy collection goes to... 

Nice bundle o' goodies there bro, I've just added these to my collection: 'Happy Brother BX2' & 'Bear OG' from Karma and 'Sour Power' from Hortilab . 

And check out this beauty from my 'M8 x Fantasy Island' run, Bodhi's "Deep Line Alchemy Series #1". This is an 'M8' dom sweetie @54 days, flushing heavy and nearly ready for the chop .


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> Let's see.. i got some..
> East coast sour diesel x aliendawgs<<<< gorilla grower
> Cherry ak x strawberry sour diesel's <<<<gorilla grower
> Strawberry sour diesel x alien kush<<<<< cannaventure seeds
> Chocolope kush fems<<<<<&#8804;<<<<<<<<&#8230;<<dna genetics



ecad is a nice cross, i have a super star keeper that produces and has a classic chem funk


----------



## Rizzo00 (Dec 20, 2012)

That is a shitload of seeds! Will you ever use them all??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 20, 2012)

@Skunk that m8 looks killer  happy holidays to you and your fam, as always your killing it


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanx bro, and a merry X-mas to you & yours too. I love that pheno, I can't begin to tell you how much. She'll be coming down at a total of 58 days in bloom and is my new top lady.


----------



## EirikN (Dec 20, 2012)

What is the problem with the seed depot and the canna collective? ive also been reading about alot of problems there lately but everyone seems to get sorted out!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 20, 2012)

Racer make ur bed lol.

killin it as usual skunkie.


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 20, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> Just broke out d stock pile to find a few things.. took a few pix while they're out..View attachment 2449457
> View attachment 2449458
> View attachment 2449459


Damn, got any you don't want? Haha. That's a hell of a lot of seeds.


----------



## gudkarma (Dec 20, 2012)

there will be NO mercy for the wicked & those who lie about ~gudkarama

got it SickGrower !
got it KAB !
got it Taaldow !

birds of a lying feather flock together.

i promise not done with you.
& you who LIE are gonna regret being stupid & stoned & commenting on my biz!


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 20, 2012)

picturing some prag getting chucked off the 2nd tier! over n over again...i love it! gud karma sounds like good people! i love when people get put in their place after getting caught up in some kind of fraud...let the flame throwing commence! spark my J with em... roll em up


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gud then just expose me like you say you can, for what I have no fucking clue, or just shut your low class ass up and move on with your life. You are a nut job bro.


----------



## cmt1984 (Dec 20, 2012)

gudkarma said:


> if im draggin up old skeletons cmt1984 (i hope you die from whatever ails you) ... why are you posting shit about ~gudkarma turning the flame on you?
> 
> ...from years ago you whiny bitch !
> 
> ...


gotta love the maturity here. 

Don't worry Gud, my diseases will kill me, so I guess you get that last laugh there, if that's even a laugh to be had.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 20, 2012)

damn, thats the longest troll response i ever seen


----------



## Ssdivin (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm new to the forum can I ask what this has to do with seed collecting shouldn't y'all fight by pm or something or make a who's an asshole thread?


----------



## chemdawgmillionaire (Dec 21, 2012)

*"knowing that TreFarmer trades with a LYING cunt .....got ALL those bodhi males trashed.


forget it dude you aint worth my time !


though i LOVE that sirus lemon haze.
^ truth be told




"*

Don't know why you are outting me (TreFarmer) for trading beans with somebody.....

and to be clear, I never asked you for anything, you offered out of the blue. Which I have acknowledged publicly is a great gesture.
Believe me I am not losing sleep over your melt-down. and re-negging on your offer over B.S.... like school yard, "You played with him/her so I am taking my beans and going home!!" antics.


And for your info I hold the pure BCS... have for a couple years now. I will be contacting E$ko if he wants it.

and FWIW I give my gear away for the majority, so slandering me is pointless.
*Ssdivin* is totally right... 
start a "TreFarmer is an asshole for trading beans with my Arch-enemy" or something that won't clog [actually] useful threads.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 21, 2012)

i got mine fuck yours attitude is fucked . . karma man


to many new kids dealing growing . . old school rules . . you dont fuck with people who fuck with others money . . .its how you combat BS rip off artist . . . . you dont give money to the dude who fucks over your buds or associate . .. its called ethics . .. if you do commerce or put money in a theifs pockets you are basically ading them to continue to steal from others, and your saying is ok with me all around POS thing to do . . but hey its the interwebs . . you dont ever got to worry about your door gettign kicked in, so people can act a fool


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 21, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> Just broke out d stock pile to find a few things.. took a few pix while they're out..View attachment 2449457
> View attachment 2449458
> View attachment 2449459


there would be a news report and warrent on my ass in 3 months flat if i had all those beans. OMG just drooling, to me that looks like a better investment than gold.


----------



## chemdawgmillionaire (Dec 21, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> i got mine fuck yours attitude is fucked . . karma man
> 
> 
> to many new kids dealing growing . . old school rules . . you dont fuck with people who fuck with others money . . .its how you combat BS rip off artist . . . . you dont give money to the dude who fucks over your buds or associate . .. its called ethics . .. if you do commerce or put money in a theifs pockets you are basically ading them to continue to steal from others, and your saying is ok with me all around POS thing to do . . but hey its the interwebs . . you dont ever got to worry about your door gettign kicked in, so people can act a fool


If this is directed at me, you need to step back and ask for the facts! I had traded (I think) long before this shit storm started flying... yet I am attacked for doing so. And it seems you are saying I am chosing a side, NOPE just stating I don't deserve slandering. I don't know taaldow or Gudkarma at all. 
The funny part is, I have tried to look for the "proof" etc... and it is sooo murky, with out links, I can't figure when/how any of this started. 
So your post is WAY outta line jumping in where you have no place.
"Fuck you cause I got mine!" Attitude??? I hope this is not directed at me or a bit more research may need to be done on Tr&#275;Farmer and Sub Rosa's intentions!! I have left several sites because of BS ethics...

If I misunderstood I apologize for jumping to conclusions. 
Tr&#275;Farmer


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 24, 2012)

chemdawgmillionaire said:


> If this is directed at me, you need to step back and ask for the facts! I had traded (I think) long before this shit storm started flying... yet I am attacked for doing so. And it seems you are saying I am chosing a side, NOPE just stating I don't deserve slandering. I don't know taaldow or Gudkarma at all.
> The funny part is, I have tried to look for the "proof" etc... and it is sooo murky, with out links, I can't figure when/how any of this started.
> So your post is WAY outta line jumping in where you have no place.
> "Fuck you cause I got mine!" Attitude??? I hope this is not directed at me or a bit more research may need to be done on Tr&#275;Farmer and Sub Rosa's intentions!! I have left several sites because of BS ethics...
> ...


if the shoe fits, if not then its chill and im sure it is . . obviously if what i have to say doesnt apply to you then no need for a retort . . . i dont have to name names, GD did a good job at that . .if you cant honor your promises dont make em , its that simple,

i dont know you and im sure you good peeps so try and not take what i say 100% , a little salt is needed i am kinda abrasive sometimes, its just how i think, i wont work with a individual who rips off others or industry associates . . .

its a hard line to say your gonna take but in the end the people who deal with me know that im loyal 100% and will not gain at their loss and will not put myself first when situations may have conflict with their own . . . . its not just ethics its being considerate, your propagation contracts will be kept, my promises and goals will be met to the best of my abilities, integrity is not a motto or way of life its very simple, honor your word and yourself and dont put your own personal gain ahead of others

if that dont apply to you dont protest

[video=youtube;ZYb_8MM1tGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYb_8MM1tGQ[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 24, 2012)

i dont trust thieves, if you aint a thief then your human in my book


Im sorry if Gud overstated or said some nasty things

but you cant be in the industry and fuck people over dont matter what level your at

and if someone will steal from you they will lie to you . . . . credibility for a liar is low in my book . . . 

so i got nothing wrong with ya or anyone as long as they understand there are rules to this game . . and if you break em 

karma will get you


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year's......


Now only if i had some herb....


----------



## taaldow (Dec 24, 2012)

&#65279; Merry Christmas to all........


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 24, 2012)

integrity is hard to find nowadaze...


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Dec 24, 2012)

It is sad what the human race has evolved to. Let's try and make 2013 a year where it was turned for the better.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

Now let me kill this 5th of Makers Mark.........


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2012)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> It is sad what the human race has evolved to. Let's try and make 2013 a year where it was turned for the better.


 i still like to think there are a few good peps left in this world..  i know a few myself..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

I know i am not part of that group....

I suck and i am worthless,Just ask UB.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I know i am not part of that group....
> 
> I suck and i am worthless,Just ask UB.


 nah mind, you're one of the few in my book...


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> nah mind, you're one of the few in my book...




You sure,Is it in the book you keep hidden......


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> You sure,Is it in the book you keep hidden......


 oh shit, you're right.. i looked closer, wrong book..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> oh shit, you're right.. i looked closer, wrong book..







Told ya......


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2012)

Beer and makers mark,what a shooting combo......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Beer and makers mark,what a shooting combo......


great combo


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas.......

Too everyone.......


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 25, 2012)

feliz navidad..


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> I know i am not part of that group....
> 
> I suck and i am worthless,Just ask UB.


Oh fuk me you are funny......LOL

Like you give two shits about that UB.......LOL


----------



## azulknight (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry christmas all you seed collectors,from a past lurker...hope things get better for every one...peace Azul


----------



## Clankie (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy bullshit greed day from Clankie and the future kids! 
Love your fambly or something legit while we're all still alive.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 25, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Oh fuk me you are funny......LOL
> 
> Like you give two shits about that UB.......LOL



Merry Xmas Hemlock.

Nice to see ya around.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mery xmas folks


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2012)

Mindmelted said:


> Merry Xmas Hemlock.
> 
> Nice to see ya around.


Same to ya Bro!!! Keep on Rock MM

Mery Christmas Hellraiser!!! you always got the word on the seeds!!
You got me on bodhi


----------



## Jack n Molly (Dec 26, 2012)

I know i missed a least a page or two in the 30 thousand posts that are up, has anyone looked at sweet seeds. I beleive they are out of France. Cant read their site except that a few of them have won some things and the caramel cream looks delicious. Looks like close to 30 different strains. Ive got their most expensive one  jack47. The big foot looks tempting also. Ah crap i want more .


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 26, 2012)

*A koala was sitting in a gum tree...... smoking a joint* 








*when a little lizard walked past, looked up and said,* 

* 'Hey Koala! What are you doing?'*







*The koala said, 'Smoking a joint, come up and have some.'* *
So the little lizard climbed up and sat next to the koala* *
where they enjoyed a few joints.* 

* After a while the little lizard said that his mouth was 'dry'* 
* and that he was going to get a drink from the river.* 


*The little lizard was so stoned t hat he leaned too far* 
* over and fell into the river.* 

* A crocodile saw this and swam over to the little lizard and* 
* helped him to the side. Then he asked the little lizard,* 
* 'What's the matter with you?'* *
*
* The little lizard explained to the crocodile that he* 
* was sitting smoking a joint with the koala in the tree* 
* got too stoned and then fell into the river while taking a*

*drink.* 

*The crocodile said that he had to check this out and walked* 
* into the rain forest, found the tree where the koala was* 
* sitting finishing a joint. The crocodile looked up and said,* 

* 'Hey you!'*









*So the koala looked down at him and said,*








*'Shiiiiiiiiiiit, duuuuuude.....* *
How much water did you*
*drink!'*




 


​




​
​

​
​






  


----------



## yesum (Dec 26, 2012)

Jack n Molly said:


> I know i missed a least a page or two in the 30 thousand posts that are up, has anyone looked at sweet seeds. I beleive they are out of France. Cant read their site except that a few of them have won some things and the caramel cream looks delicious. Looks like close to 30 different strains. Ive got their most expensive one  jack47. The big foot looks tempting also. Ah crap i want more .


 
I have a few more days till chop on my SAD. Good looking plant and very sweet smelling. Should be good, will post smoke report soon.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 27, 2012)

first merry xmas and i got 20 marinol, synthetic TCH capsules made by the US Govt and green crack as well as jilly bean!


----------



## Rizzo00 (Dec 27, 2012)

Is it the photo or auto??? I want to try the SAD auto from sweet seeds. Tried their cream caramel auto and enjoyed it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy Holidays all. I think I'm an addict.

Incoming:

Jabba's Stash - Bodhi
Daybreaker - GGG (23 left)
Satori - Mandala


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 8, 2013)

guys i need advice on 100% indica beans please. Im gonna grab a bunch then save them in my fav's box. What really is the best 100% indica from seed anyway's?


----------



## dankydonky (Jan 8, 2013)

peyote purple,dunno if it 100%


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 8, 2013)

What's up to all my bitch ass muthafuckas over here!! Lol


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 12, 2013)

Thinking about grabbing leprechauns romulan x c99 anyone grab any of their strains before?


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

What's the deals with this thread? Nobody comments on this thread anymore? Cmt, racer, karma, Gud, dizzle, etc. what happened! Wtf this was my favorite thread to bullshit on!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What's the deals with this thread? Nobody comments on this thread anymore? Cmt, racer, karma, Gus, dizzle, etc. what happened! Wtf this was my favorite thread to bullshit on!!


 some of us are still here, we didn't all go running off to greener pastures, or not.. 

dizzle gave up on here i think. i still talk to him though.. cmt i haven't seen him and karma is with cmt and others i do believe, but w/e, like i said, a few of us are still around..

but anyhoo's, watts up puff? whatcha doing mango?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

been pretty dead for 2 months . . . .


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

and idk much about leprechaun.. have looked at their gear a few times, but never ran any or anyone who has that i can think of..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> been pretty dead for 2 months . . . .


 samwell is still here, and mind too, if he hasn't gotten himself banned again, lmao...


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahah I took a long hiatus cuz I was working outta state and shut the op down. But I'm back and about to get the germination going. GDP x c99


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

no such thing as greener pastures . . . just this grass . and that grass . . . . . . . GUD would be here but he blew his top and got banned as well


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Hahah I took a long hiatus cuz I was working outta state and shut the op down. But I'm back and about to get the germination going. GDP x c99


whos is that, i won a name that strain contest over at that which cannot be mentioned was a bro grim c99 male in it too


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> no such thing as greener pastures . . . just this grass . and that grass . . . . . . . GUD would be here but he blew his top and got banned as well


 did he get banned for that??


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

The c99 is from the ReV from skunk mag and GDP isn't kens cut this cut comes outta San Diego


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

Gud is always good for flipping out every once in awhile and cracking me the fuck up!! Dude sent me rolling papers one day and it said Gud is not a dick on em!! Hahahahah had me crying I was laughing so hard


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Gud is always good for flipping out every once in awhile and cracking me the fuck up!! Dude sent me rolling papers one day and it said Gud is not a dick on em!! Hahahahah had me crying I was laughing so hard


 gud is good people, so he melts down every once in awhile, same as mind, another very good people imvho.. i love them both, for very different reasons..i wish him well, i'm sure he'll be back sooner or later..

those rom x c99's sound nice puff, i've never grown romulan but everyone seems to love it that has..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

i just cracked a bunch of sour d crosses puff...

cherry ak x strwberry sour d from gorilla grower
ecsd x aliendawg, gg again
strwbry sour d x alien kush from cannaventure
and lastly just a few fem'ed chocolope kush from dna to make sure i have some girls.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

I got a bunch of c99 crosses so I figured I might grab the rom ones and run em all together. 
Gdp x c99
socal master kush x c99
ecsd xc99


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I got a bunch of c99 crosses so I figured I might grab the rom ones and run em all together.
> Gdp x c99
> socal master kush x c99
> ecsd xc99


 i have those sour apples and sour something else, from i think ppp, i forget atm, which are pretty much the same as those ecsd x c99's, which sound nice...
gdp's is nice man, i've run it before and is super stoney with a high that seems to last for days i really liked it.

and i've always heard good things about socalmaster but never ran it meself, but have wanted too.. they all sound good imo..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

sour banana's is the other one.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

That's what I was figuring! I got overran with spidermites on my last grow cuz I was gone so much. I think I took care of them but I was thinking to be on the safe side ill pop some th seeds to see if I got rid of em and no harm no foul if they get thrown in the rubbish container!! Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> That's what I was figuring! I got overran with spidermites on my last grow cuz I was gone so much. I think I took care of them but I was thinking to be on the safe side ill pop some th seeds to see if I got rid of em and no harm no foul if they get thrown in the rubbish container!! Lol


 damn, that blows.. knock on wood, i've never had any bugs in my garden, thank fuck for that..  i never bring in outside clones though, and usually start from beans, which imo helps tons..

what kind of work do you do that you're out of state so much puff??


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> did he get banned for that??




i think maybe abusing PM privilages and name dropping but it was the whole shit fest between him and some others . . . sucks when people who react in a not so tolerable way are to blame when the catalyst was a even less tolerable move from another


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

my next seed run is a epic one

Sativa Pre 99 blueberry IBL project
Two from gage 

headwrecker x a kush i think

abusive og x gsog

then Chron Inc Reptilien elite(caveman og x blue sattelite)

Bubba clone only x alien kush f2

Kindness from bodhi

ecsd x appy from bohdi

i think i had one more in mind but i forget maybe a starfighter f2


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

I got clones from 2 different people and put them in the veg room and they attacked all my clones and killed off my mom of dynamite. None got into the flower room. I'm a union ironworker so I go where the work is. Power plants nuke reactors windfarms etc.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I got clones from 2 different people and put them in the veg room and they attacked all my clones and killed off my mom of dynamite. None got into the flower room. I'm a union ironworker so I go where the work is. Power plants nuke reactors windfarms etc.


5150 for the win


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I got clones from 2 different people and put them in the veg room and they attacked all my clones and killed off my mom of dynamite. None got into the flower room. I'm a union ironworker so I go where the work is. Power plants nuke reactors windfarms etc.


 yeah, that's exactly waht i'm talking about.. don't get me wrong, if i lived in cali i'd be all over those clone only strains i'm sure, but it sure does sound like it comes at a cost imo.. bugs, not really knowing what you just paid top dollar for really is what you think it is, etc, etc..

yah, my cuz is a union electrician i think.. around here for him it's like the casino's and shit.. he's always working for a few months then off for ages..


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

The mites fucked shit for sure!! Killed off my deathstar, illidium, blue urkle, dpd express, shoreline, all clone only strains!! I got em all for free so now money outta pocket but I was gonna do a clone only run and it got fucked.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

out of pocket is bad enough, but you still put time and energy and space into a grow only to have bugs, that still blows for sure.. 

did you try anything to get rid of them or were they pretty bad by the time you found them?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 14, 2013)

1ml each avid/floramite, and you are good,just dont over do it, stuff is no joke


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> 1ml each avid/floramite, and you are good,just dont over do it, stuff is no joke


 how often do you have to spray sam well? every few days? for how long?


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

I had them under humidity domes and by the time I popped the lids there were webs! I hit em with neem and was gonna azamite em but it was too late and I got a dog so I'm not to sure about azamite and my dog.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 14, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I had them under humidity domes and by the time I popped the lids there were webs! I hit em with neem and was gonna azamite em but it was too late and I got a dog so I'm not to sure about azamite and my dog.


 that sucks. i think they like high humidity as my friend moved to florida and set up a small grow and had them for the first time as well..


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2013)

That was the 1st and last time for those domes!! Fuck them!! I was being lazy and wasn't gonna be around so I figured it would help! Nope helped toss bastards ruin all my goods


----------



## Clemons3ea (Jan 14, 2013)

have a great dayThe forum is useful


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2013)

Well im on the edge with these deep chunks  got 10/10 germ and 5 female!
1 was a complete dud, leaving 4 left. Flipped those 4 and now 75 days in there
junk  no real smell and air buds! Going to scrap these for bubble. Thought deep
chunk was a buano strain maybe i just didnt get lucky this time!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 15, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well im on the edge with these deep chunks  got 10/10 germ and 5 female!
> 1 was a complete dud, leaving 4 left. Flipped those 4 and now 75 days in there
> junk  no real smell and air buds! Going to scrap these for bubble. Thought deep
> chunk was a buano strain maybe i just didnt get lucky this time!


Damn Hell, were they from KOS?? I have a pack of those... DC is supposed to be a lot like bubba but it sounds way off the mark from your results mate.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 15, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Well im on the edge with these deep chunks  got 10/10 germ and 5 female!
> 1 was a complete dud, leaving 4 left. Flipped those 4 and now 75 days in there
> junk  no real smell and air buds! Going to scrap these for bubble. Thought deep
> chunk was a buano strain maybe i just didnt get lucky this time!





THESkunkMunkie said:


> Damn Hell, were they from KOS?? I have a pack of those... DC is supposed to be a lot like bubba but it sounds way off the mark from your results mate.


 yah, who's deep chunk was it m8?? tom hills is on my short list of must grow indica's, but i've been on a sativa tear lately..


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys dank house seeds site is gone. How do I get ahold of them now?

Thanks


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 15, 2013)

hydgrow said:


> Hey guys dank house seeds site is gone. How do I get ahold of them now?
> 
> Thanks


 they're still over on the zon m8.... wonder what's up with their site...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Damn Hell, were they from KOS?? I have a pack of those... DC is supposed to be a lot like bubba but it sounds way off the mark from your results mate.



Was kos  was thinking i better run the clones i pulled off them just to be sure, but there the uglyest clones and they 
seem to just like there moms! 

Worthless.....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by hydgrow
> Hey guys dank house seeds site is gone. How do I get ahold of them now?
> 
> Thanks





racerboy71 said:


> they're still over on the zon m8.... wonder what's up with their site...


It went down a while back, but it looks like Doc's lost the heart to carry on with everything. The site was a ghost town for months before it went offline, a shame too as DHS gear is pretty damn good imo . It is hard work though to set up breeding & selling on the commercial scale 
The stock on CZ is the way to go and I would grab them now if there's anything your after (while you can). Last I saw Doc post he was getting ready to do another release of newer stuff but after the site goin off I don't know whats happening either way now. 



hellraizer30 said:


> Was kos  was thinking i better run the clones i pulled off them just to be sure, but there the uglyest clones and they
> seem to just like there moms!
> 
> Worthless.....


I wouldn't bother running the cuts mate not unless you think it was down to something you did wrong the first time round. But I doubt thats the case . Too many more strains to try yet, move onto the next adventure


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 15, 2013)

Let them know about it. Greenman420 is a solid dude


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 15, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> how often do you have to spray sam well? every few days? for how long?


once . . then if bad a week later, and then clean . . and be clean your good if you spray your rooms and surfaces as well for as long as you can keep em away .. .

i use coco wet in my sprays to to prevent spotting and never spray seedlings or clone sunless they are rooted and healthy, they get dips in cup sized solutions later everything gets one treatment before entering the thunder dome


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Do you fellas know if I can get ahold of DHS anywhere besides CZ? 

Just have had bad luck after bad luck with that place. Tried to order from their 3 times in the past no luck

maybe one other place has them? Feel bad for doc I have been saving for his strains for a grip they all look tasty IMO


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 15, 2013)

im not sure where else they are, what happered your order just no feedback from Mr C, are you still a member?


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay thanks SSW.

Yes still a member and I have not gotten a response in months. Literally months.

mr C is not my beef though just want the dank house from a drama free source.

Thanks for the help boss


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 15, 2013)

well . . . to behonest, i dont know what happened but there is definitely no drama there, and hell even im a member, i bet if you send him another PM he can get back to you, if hes not getting your Pms . . . . .?


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess my account over there is gone. 

I haven't logged on in 3 plus months so maybe that's why?

ill try again but I read the zon was not taking members do you know if that's the case?

google shows the zon as the only place for DHS so that my only option


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 15, 2013)

They got 6 outta 10 dhs still available over at that zon


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 15, 2013)

hydgrow said:


> I guess my account over there is gone.
> 
> I haven't logged on in 3 plus months so maybe that's why?
> 
> ...


sign up again , but go to .com not .org


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> sign up again , but go to .com not .org



Yep and use a new log in name nothing close to yours now!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 16, 2013)

'Lemon Larry x OG x Chem D' ~ Mucho danko 







'Livers/Blues' ~ Uk clone only (Classic)


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey HR, if you haven't flowered that all the way out it may be a sleeper. I did an og18 a while back that was ugly and grew like shit but in the last 3 weeks blew up into passable looking. After a week in the jar it blew me away. Sad I didn't keep it now, but glad I didn't bin the ugly bitch. $.02

Damn Munkie, dropping the specimens as usual eh! Blues is on the bucket list, looks gooey! Nice work man!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 17, 2013)

blues / livers is just another cheese variety correct? like exodus, you also have livers / blues, and are they two different strains, or just one skunk?


----------



## EirikN (Jan 17, 2013)

As far as ive read its one of englands 3 famous clone onlies, and also derived from Skunk1(?) and blues/livers is the same thing i think? its cheese, blues/livers and psychosis thats the 3 british clone onlies.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 17, 2013)

EirikN said:


> As far as ive read its one of englands 3 famous clone onlies, and also derived from Skunk1(?) and blues/livers is the same thing i think? its cheese, blues/livers and psychosis thats the 3 british clone onlies.


 that's what i thought, but the whole blues / livers things always through me as i wasn't sure if it was one or two different strains..  thought it was only one, but not 100%..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanx for the love fellas, Livers is just another name tag to that cut it's the same Blues clone but it's sometimes reffered to as the Livers cut for originality. It's considered the original but there's local areas of britian that each put their own tags to clones (I.E. Sheffield area has "Steel City Blues"). 

*Livers/Blues* ~ is an old rare Sk#1 pheno selected for it's intense musked, hashy fruity "Blueberry" flavour. It's often mistaken for 'Blue Cheese' or 'Blueberry' but it's for sure an all over Skunk plant in effect. Considered to be way stronger than cheese by many (Including me) and is more underground and closely guarded too.

*Cheese* ~ is another old more stinky Sk#1 pheno but handled by the 'Exodus' people, we all know the story there 

*Psychosis* ~ isn't a skunk variety but rather a 'NL/Haze' pheno, used to be known as "Purple" back in the day but it's origins are hazy lol. 

I have all 3 with me too  






*^^ 'Blues/Livers'*





*^^ 'Psychosis' *





*^^ 'Cheese'*

These are just the big three UK clones though. There's many other UK born clones and here's a full list of them I found posted, we have a rich history here 

*AK47(clone)cherry pheno.............................(john goodman)
The Apple(clone)...................................... ..lemonxkali mist
Bin Laden(clone)...................................... ...ak47?, available throughout Hackney
Blue Ice (clone)..........................................found in wales
The Blues or livers(clone).............................old skunk No.1 pheno
Bristol black kush(clone)..............................90`s HK sport pheno
Bristol Creme(clone)....................................Devon/Exeter/Bristol SouthWest
Bristol black kush(clone)..............................90`s HK sport pheno
Bristol Creme (clone)...................................SouthWest
Cheese (clone)........................................... exodus skunk No.1 clone
cheesexnorthernlights(clone)...................... ...from Luton
cola/kola(clone)....................................... ...midlands strain
"The Dunk*(clone)...................................... 98`s g13 pucka type
El Yucateca(clone)................................... ...(ganja pasha)
ES (clone)........................................... .......old nigerian x skunk cross (Oldtimer's cut)
FatSat(clone)..................................... ........NL5xHaze x Transkei Lime from Bristol area circa '95
FreeTibet x WW(clone)................................(HS`s pineapple pheno)
G or G-force(clone).....................................smuggled from the dam (Graham)
GrapefruitKush (clone).................................Sensi Hindu Kush f2 pre'90
G-star(clone)....................................... ......(banana man)
Jordan(clone)..................................... ........SuperSkunk x ? from westlondon
Jack herer.ukv1(clone)................................. sat dom.
kali mist.............................................. .......old phenotype, london
Kali "pre98"(clone)................................ .... ....sativa dom. not seed stock!
kalishnapple(clone)tropicanna pheno................kalimist x pineapple(Sonic)
Kentish Creme(clone)....................................bagseed from Jamaica
krowberry(clone).................................. ........blackberry x grand daddy purple
Lemon(clone)...................................... .........haze hybrid cut
lemonade(clone)................................... .......from the Midlands
Lemon&Lime(clone)................................. .....'87 citral xHawaiian
Lot 5(clone).......................................... .......(oldtimer1)
MudHaze or 'Maze(clone)................................grown since '89..'87, Haze?cut x SOIL (Earthy DurbanPxSk#1), Norfolk
Mystery strain(clone)....................................(elevator man)
Nap(clone)........................................ ..........clone only indica strain (Banana Man)
navinder(clone)................................... .........british breed
No Name(aka John Doh)(clone)........................(Sonic)
Old Boy Blue (clone)......................................East Anglia
Orange Skelter(clone)...................................Sk1 x CaliOxSk1 Circa '87 from Harrow area
Peng(clone)....................................... ..........Nottinghamshire
Rudebwoy(clone)................................... .......'85 JA xSkunk1, South London
Rumpole Stiltskin(clone).................................london, indica
Peng (clone)........................................... .....ssh oldschool pheno, london
Pineapple(clone).................................. .........skunk 1 x alaskan jamaican (Sonic)
Pr1(clone)........................................ ...........from preston
Psychosis(clone) .........................................Northern Lights 5 x Haze pheno handled by exodus crew
Purple Afghan(clone)..................................... (ganja pasha)
Purple pineapple(clone).................................. purple pineapple skunk
Safe House(clone)...................................... ..(Sonic)
Shaker(or Five Times)(clone)...........................90s NL#5XHaze been around West Country for 10yrs+
smurf berry............................................. .....galactic smurf xhaze santa maria x krowberrry
SKOB(clone)....................................... .........'89 MalawiCob xSuperSunk from Cornwall & CapeTown
Strawberries and Cream (clone).......................Brum
SugarPuffs(clone)................................. ........(kelogdog)
swa swa(clone) ...........................................backcross?
Sweet p(clone).......................................... ..sweet tooth x power plant
Tooti-Fruity(clone)..................................... ...south-east midlands
Top44 sport (clone).......................................(Edd ieShoestring)
Viking(clone)..................................... ...........originally from holland
WeeBubble(clone).................................. .......'90 BG selection from Glasgow outskirts
White Cheese(clone)..................................... cheese x white widow, heavily guarded in Norfolk

british bred strains;

Back to cheese(f1`s and clone)........................(brightside)
BB cheese............................................ ........cheesexafgan(big buddah seeds)
BB bluecheese........................................ .......(cheesexafgan)xblueberry (big buddah seeds)
Big haze(f1).......................................... ........original Haze x chronic (Crazy x seeds)
Bubble Axe.(f1).......................................... ....saxon axe x bubbledust (fritillary seeds)
Cheesonix (f1).............................................. .Cheese x Chronic
(cheesexNL) x strawberry haze(f1)....................(lovelightpower)
cheese x shimla(f1)........................................ ..(Sonic)
Cheese x Yumboldt(f1)......................................
Floater x Lifesaver(multi-parent F1 seedline)........(BeAn)
FreeTibet x WW(f1)........................................(So7 omon seeds)
G-bomb(s1).......................................... .........(big buddah seeds)
goats cheese(f1)........................................ ....(banana man)
Goldfinger........................................ .............
Hawaiian Maui Wowie Skunk x Californian Orange Skunk(f1)(Jolly Green Giant)
Jacky p(f1)............................................. .......jackherer(male) x The Dunk(ukG13 clone) ([email protected])
Jackie psd(f1)........................................... .....sour diesel(male) x jackie p"([email protected])
JLo (f1).............................................. ...........Kentish Creme X Flo
Kachina(f1 and clone)......................................(HotHo useFlowers)
Landing Zone(f1).......................................... ..Jack Herer x Durban Poison (fritillary seed)
Lemon stinky(f1)........................................ .....sensi star x chronic(Crazy x seed's)
Malonica(f1)...................................... .............malawi gold x chronic(Crazy x seed's)
malahazi(f1)...................................... ..............original haze x malawi gold(Crazy x seed's)
mantis(f1)........................................ ...............nap x haze x santa maria (Banana Man)
Marbled white (f1)............................................White Pearl x Sensi Star (fritillary seed)
MoFlo............................................. ................
Old times(f1)......................................... ..........esb x ? (oldtimer1)
pops(f1).......................................... ...............(Banana Man)
pineapple x shimla(f1)........................................ (Sonic)
Saxon Axe (f1 and clone)...................................NL x Sensi Star (fritillary seed)
The Smelly One............................................... ..????
sour krow(f1).......................................... .........(Banana Man)
sour smurf(f1)......................................... .........(Banana Man)
Spicy cheese.(f1 and f2)...................................Spice x BBCheese (So7omon seeds)
Strawberry Cheesel (f1)....................................Cheese x Strawberry Diesel (Suburban seeds)
Swazi Skunk x Californian Orange Skunk(f1)..........(Jolly Green Giant)
Swowie Skunk(f1)......................................... ...(Bloodz in da Hoodz)
WW x FreeTibet(f1) .........................................(So7omon seeds)*


----------



## EirikN (Jan 17, 2013)

wow thanks for the info skunk!!what is your favorite of the three? do you think underground originals has a good representation of the blues? i bought a pack of hazeman cheese bx1 looking forward to popping these one day !!


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 17, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> sign up again , but go to .com not .org





hellraizer30 said:


> Yep and use a new log in name nothing close to yours now!


RIGHT!! Okay just waiting for administrator to give me permission. Only been 2 days but hopefully I can get in and get those DHS before.... they gone. lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2013)

hydgrow said:


> RIGHT!! Okay just waiting for administrator to give me permission. Only been 2 days but hopefully I can get in and get those DHS before.... they gone. lol


They have been there for ever so i think they will still be there when you
get in


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 18, 2013)

EirikN said:


> wow thanks for the info skunk!!what is your favorite of the three? do you think underground originals has a good representation of the blues? i bought a pack of hazeman cheese bx1 looking forward to popping these one day !!


I'm quite partial to the Blues, but psychosis is a top end smoke for me too. I loves me sattys though. UGORG have the Livers cut and from the grow reports I've seen they do have the best option available in seed atm. Also the Blazing Blues from Sure Fire will be a good choice too.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if WHITE LABLE'S Jack Here is as good as SENSI'S Jack Here?
I heard the company is one in the same but i dont know if that mean the seeds are.....are they?
Just asking  Thanks guys for any input.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

They are the same co. so I would think the difference is slim to nil (just the price lol), word is sensi use newer gen' parent stock for most of their gear now. Have you thought of giving Sannies Jack a go instead?? for that price thats the Jack to try first imho, he's worked with it for a long time now and he does both a reg & fem version too if your wanting fems.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep that is the jack i would go with! Sannies is a stand up site!
and for the price of other jack strains you could get many other
strains to from sannies


----------



## ace720 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 20, 2013)

im home recooping from a hospital procedure 
got time on my hands so i redid and up dated my sorry lists 
was so far outa shape almost as bad as i am 
well good to go now

oh all the lists on the right is three entrys per line
before i did on excell took weeks this time by hand took day an a half 


View attachment 2488056


----------



## ThirstyRoss (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn Dwezelitsame, how many strains do you think you've got!?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 20, 2013)

wit the ones i make near three hunnerd 

an im 63 (as of 1/11) an grow about four or five at a time 
iin a 39 inch sq tent 

never gona get to all before i check out 

whut a joke of an obsession


----------



## Clankie (Jan 20, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep that is the jack i would go with! Sannies is a stand up site!
> and for the price of other jack strains you could get many other
> strains to from sannies


I love my sannie's Jack. Great bud density and yield for a definite haze strain, and a serious spicy lemon haze taste. I have been seriously impressed with all of Sannie's strains as well as the other strains on his site.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> wit the ones i make near three hunnerd
> 
> an im 63 (as of 1/11) an grow about four or five at a time
> iin a 39 inch sq tent
> ...


Sorry to hear that m8 but a hobby is just that! Helps keep us happy doing what we love


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 20, 2013)

i started this grow wit two the docs bubbas both turned hard core male dragging balls acroos the floor 
i spoke to him on the phone i like to order by card over the phone i get in 4 days from him 
he said was an occasional male and did not want to sell- i said occasional i can live wit that i thought 1 or two outa five 
i busted two two males out of two is not occasional is 100% 
i never busted the rest but felt like he had lied to me so i lied to him 
telling him all were males "whut do you want me to do for you "
i was expecting atleast a min of 3females the way you described them
OK ill send you three bonified females - thay came in four days 
as always 
that grow also had 1 kosher kush 
and 3 granddaddy purples

i got sum good pollen from my best male kulled the other 



i be thinkin my nekt grow gonna be

my odd to outlaw genetics 
he got popped a while back 
then got pnoid about 3 months after iter it 
unloaded a lot of stuf for sum fair prices i think

anyway im busting 
East Coast Purple Diesel
Magic Merlin
Double Bubble Doja
DpD X Mental Floss
98 Bubba Ku X DPD
DPD F2 X SFV OG K

to the Badazzed Outlaw 

Respect 

I an I 


1Luv


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2013)

Is your outlaw gear from old stock or is outlaw puting out new stock? Thought he was in jail or off the grid


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

an error i did not mean to put that here 

but your question sir 
from whoever was peddling his gear 
on seur bidz 
after lock down said wnted it out of house had a contact for bidz so i contacted 
the merchant could have been partner could have been wife i let people like uou figure it out i dont care i have authentic gear after paying good in a auction 
i got wise 

anyway this was in my post 

said was him
i dont care 

my odd to outlaw genetics 
he got popped a while back 
then got pnoid about 3 months after iter it 
unloaded a lot of stuf for sum fair prices i think

me an a few others might have last big lumps an yes may be old so am i if stored right not to matter if not % rate goes down 

deff not putting out new\\


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

i dont even know the story dont care i got the seeds 

an you know the story 
i have not used any yet but a guy on here named raiderman has look him up 
an if old they like me still kickin 

good luck to you wit your story 
an good luck to me wit my OG seeds 

I an I


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

B Happy ...........dont worry


----------



## ace720 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sup guys, Sannie's JACK or KILLING FIELDS f3 ?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 21, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Sup guys, Sannie's JACK or KILLING FIELDS f3 ?


They both are long flowering strains! I would go killing fields fs


----------



## Clankie (Jan 22, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Sup guys, Sannie's JACK or KILLING FIELDS f3 ?


Killing Fields has phenos that finish in the 10 week area, the Jack will go a week or two longer. Jack has a spicy-peppery lemon haze taste while Killing Fields is sweet berry liquor and petrol, with a little haze. Both are very uplifting sativas, stretch a bit, clone great, etc. Killing Fields also has a lot of blues/pinks/purples in the genetics. Healthy yields on both.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 23, 2013)

yo *Hell -*
my dude you were right 



> Is your outlaw gear from old stock or is outlaw puting out new stock? Thought he was in jail or off the grid




not sure who i spoke to dont claim to know him personally 
who ever was auctioning off his gear sour bidz after i won an auctin for considerable bucks 'i contacked the e-mail psted as seller 


but anyway the faken seeds are as old as i am and im 63 - and they were not stored good at that may have ben hide aways insted of 
store awys pretty dried out cracks around tops sum slit down seam very slightly 

i pulled out my Dino Light USB Omnyscope looked at them up close and personal after you mentioned that 
my vision is not whut it used to be 

i felt it only right to let you know after the interest 
i looked at them all and started the most girlie looking createred ones - in the best shape 


we will see 


I an I


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 24, 2013)

What breeder did you guys end up grabbing those cherry pie seeds from. I've seem to misplace my beans!! Lol damnit


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 24, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What breeder did you guys end up grabbing those cherry pie seeds from. I've seem to misplace my beans!! Lol damnit


 who has cherry pie puff?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 24, 2013)

i got mine from PNW Roots crew


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 24, 2013)

I remember somebody on this thread grabbed some up from tk auctions before it went down just don't remember who or the breeder was.


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 24, 2013)

It was cherry cake not cherry pie. So ill try and see if I can track them beans back down.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 24, 2013)

I am an addict...

Incoming:

2x Tom Hill's Haze (2 more next order later this month lol).
2x E$ko Holy Princess
1x Caramel Cough from Dynasty Seeds
2x Herbei for outdoors this year (Sannie)
1x E$ko Chocolate Rain
1x Silverfields (Sannie) - closest thing to Sugar Punch out there right now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 24, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yep that is the jack i would go with! Sannies is a stand up site!
> and for the price of other jack strains you could get many other
> strains to from sannies


Can't emphasize this enough... Sugar punch is unbelievably good. Killing Fields was outstanding too. Herijuana nice pain meds although I didn't love the buzz. I love my sativas though.

Silverfields is the closest thing to it. Pick up Sannies Jack and then do yourself a favor and grab some silverfields too. You will be really really really happy. I promise.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2013)

anyone here use canadian hemp depot 

thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> anyone here use canadian hemp depot
> 
> thanks


I never use any canadian vendor! Been burned twise and never again!


----------



## Clankie (Jan 27, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Can't emphasize this enough... Sugar punch is unbelievably good. Killing Fields was outstanding too. Herijuana nice pain meds although I didn't love the buzz. I love my sativas though.
> 
> Silverfields is the closest thing to it. Pick up Sannies Jack and then do yourself a favor and grab some silverfields too. You will be really really really happy. I promise.


Getting my Sannie's Jack dialed in....

some killing fields for good measure


----------



## NnthStTrls (Jan 27, 2013)

900,000th to view.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Getting my Sannie's Jack dialed in....
> View attachment 2498838View attachment 2498841View attachment 2498842
> some killing fields for good measure
> View attachment 2498850View attachment 2498852View attachment 2498854View attachment 2498855View attachment 2498856


Love seeing sannies gear! Good job.....


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 27, 2013)

This is the best thread on riu!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

Only thread worth posting in. Sweet shots Clankie, btw sannies has had a price drop!!


----------



## Clankie (Jan 28, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Only thread worth posting in. Sweet shots Clankie, btw sannies has had a price drop!!





hellraizer30 said:


> Love seeing sannies gear! Good job.....


Thanks! Sannie is a stand up guy, when I had a little card weirdness holding up one of my orders, which was more the pay agent's fault than anything else, he fixed it and gave me bonus points. Sooner or later I will most likely try every strain he has. I just cut down the sd x bb I got from sannie's that e$co made, and while the blueberry sativa is very dominant in my female, she has the big bubbly buds of a sour diesel and looks to have serious potency.

Something else I've been trying lately, and am having pleasing results with, is keeping my stretchiest bitches (hazes, thai, etc) under T5s for the first week or two of flowering, depending on how long they stretch. That way, I can keep the light 4" from the plants to minimize stretch as well as reserving my HIDs for the girls that are actually in the bud production stage. So far, so good. I did that with the KF and the Jack that are pictured, and it helped keep their height manageable in my 7.5' ceiling basement.


----------



## hovering (Feb 4, 2013)

my crystal Jack Herer mother x gooey grape GDP father still in testing but feeling good about her.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2013)

Clankie said:


> Thanks! Sannie is a stand up guy, when I had a little card weirdness holding up one of my orders, which was more the pay agent's fault than anything else, he fixed it and gave me bonus points. Sooner or later I will most likely try every strain he has. I just cut down the sd x bb I got from sannie's that e$co made, and while the blueberry sativa is very dominant in my female, she has the big bubbly buds of a sour diesel and looks to have serious potency.
> 
> Something else I've been trying lately, and am having pleasing results with, is keeping my stretchiest bitches (hazes, thai, etc) under T5s for the first week or two of flowering, depending on how long they stretch. That way, I can keep the light 4" from the plants to minimize stretch as well as reserving my HIDs for the girls that are actually in the bud production stage. So far, so good. I did that with the KF and the Jack that are pictured, and it helped keep their height manageable in my 7.5' ceiling basement.


Although it minimized stretch did it affect yield?.

I got t5s I use for veg but I can start the flower process with them if its going to reduce the stretch without hurting the yield which I'm sure it does unless you try matching it watt for watt with the hps no?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 4, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Although it minimized stretch did it affect yield?.
> 
> I got t5s I use for veg but I can start the flower process with them if its going to reduce the stretch without hurting the yield which I'm sure it does unless you try matching it watt for watt with the hps no?


Too soon to tell, but I throw them under HIDs as soon as actual bud sites start to form. However, I have a couple sativa leaning plants that veg for between 3-5 weeks after 12/12 and don't seem to produce any actual bud sites until after this period. I still move indicas, or hybrids that seem to benefit from the stretch, directly under the HID when I flower. 

They also might be under t5s, but they are in a room with two 600s and a 1000, and covered in mylar, so it is rather bright in there. This is all just part of my quest to grow sativa dominant plants under a 7' ceiling without using a SCROG; while still vegging my plants long enough for preflowers to naturally form. I'm not too concerned about yield as long as I can get at least two or three zips in a plant, and I don't think I am going to have a problem with that.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 4, 2013)

@white ..idk if this helps but I used a MH for the first 5 weeks of flower and it reduced my stretch but my yield was crazy low ..but I can't blame it on the light bc temps weren't as warm as I liked and I veg on 24/7 it keeps my plants shorter and they mature faster TO ME I use a pll 110w for veg 

But I can say the MH made some plants stay shorter and have the strongest branches ever ..

It had no effect on the OG I had going to me it was still 5 feet ..but it could have been 7 for all I kno if I used the HPs all the way tru 

I've noticed when I use a really strong light in veg the plants bush out and the roots fills the pot more ...with less lighting you see lots of top growth but it seems like it takes longer for the roots to stretch out ..the plant will be sexually mature showing pistils but the yields are always less compared to when I veg with my 600 for the same time 

I think ur yield will be fine if the plants had enough veg ..those 2-3 weeks is all stretch anyway


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey WyteB, taking clones from a re-veg plant will lessen their vigor to stretch in bloom in the clones. Also cuts taken from a plant in bloom will also loose most of their stretch


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey WyteB, taking clones from a re-veg plant will lessen their vigor to stretch in bloom in the clones. Also cuts taken from a plant in bloom will also loose most of their stretch


Well the blue dream I was trying to reveg didn't work. Mad about that but hey.. i ve done it before but never payed attention to vigor behind it.. ill keep that in mind. How's things on your side?


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 6, 2013)

Jaws gear is bringing the big bucks in auction!! Holy shit!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Jaws gear is bringing the big bucks in auction!! Holy shit!!!


 i love it.. i got my banana kush beans for effing free, and the last pack went for over $550 or so, god, life is good..


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 6, 2013)

I clicked the auction link and was like holy hell these muthafuckas are nuts!! Jaws is a good dude and glad he's getting payed but wow lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I clicked the auction link and was like holy hell these muthafuckas are nuts!! Jaws is a good dude and glad he's getting payed but wow lol


 yeah, i really like jaws / rademaster w/e you want to call him, but i agree, some auctions get carried away for sure.. i don't have the coin to be playing that game atm though, so i'm just watching the action from the sidelines.
i did grab up a pack of his truck stop cookies though, glad i got them when i did as like 2 hours later all of his gear was sold out..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry, trademaster, not rademaster, lol..


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 6, 2013)

Puma/ jaws/ trademaster/ etc. I'm on the sidelines as well can't be dropping dough like that on beans lol. 50$ a bean is outta control


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i really like jaws / rademaster w/e you want to call him, but i agree, some auctions get carried away for sure.. i don't have the coin to be playing that game atm though, so i'm just watching the action from the sidelines.
> i did grab up a pack of his truck stop cookies though, glad i got them when i did as like 2 hours later all of his gear was sold out..





MORE BEANS HUH!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Puma/ jaws/ trademaster/ etc. I'm on the sidelines as well can't be dropping dough like that on beans lol. 50$ a bean is outta control


 i have to admit, i paid $250 for a 5 pack of double purple doja's, but they were like the last pack of them to ever be made, and i don't really see outlaw releasing any new gear anytime in the near future, so i grabbed them up while the grabbing was good..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> MORE BEANS HUH!!!!


 yeah, you know me, more beans than brains, what can i say?? :
but to my credit, these were the first pack of beans i've bought in a good few months or so, and i knew they'd go quickly, so i grabbed me a pack of them.


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't been over there for awhile. What's up with the auctions? No more buy it nows?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I haven't been over there for awhile. What's up with the auctions? No more buy it nows?


 over at z puff? if so, yeah, they still have the shop, but jaws just dropped a few new things, and they went right to auction and not to the shop.. they do that from time to time for some odd reason..
some of those new ones aren't even tested, which would be my guess why they're not in the normal store, but don't quote me on that..


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i have to admit, i paid $250 for a 5 pack of double purple doja's, but they were like the last pack of them to ever be made,.


I picked up sub cools book Dank and he has a picture of a stem from OB's outdoor, he is making a cane out of it because it is massive. Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian. yumm.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i have to admit, i paid $250 for a 5 pack of double purple doja's, but they were like the last pack of them to ever be made, and i don't really see outlaw releasing any new gear anytime in the near future, so i grabbed them up while the grabbing was good..


and be honest, ya thought it was a 10 pack lol. I got some Watermelon hashplants and some of my own creations poking their heads up now as once again a dispensary wasted my time with crap genetics.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Feb 6, 2013)

Bodhi supposedly has a Deep Chunk x Malawi Gold that sounds great. Hope you do a journal on that watermelon.


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 6, 2013)

What about a bodhi drop over at the z?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pipe Dream said:


> and be honest, ya thought it was a 10 pack lol. I got some Watermelon hashplants and some of my own creations poking their heads up now as once again a dispensary wasted my time with crap genetics.


 lmao.. and here they say weed kills the memory, but not with this cat right here, lol.... yeah, i didn't even pay attention to how many beans it was when i was bidding on them.. i got a bit carried away with myself and just wanted them..
i did learn a lesson though and usually try not to do too many auctions anymore as it's too easy to get caught up in the action and bid wayyyy more then you ever planned on doing when you started bidding..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What about a bodhi drop over at the z?


 i did just read a thread about were c was saying that there was a new bodhi drop coming, but for the life of me i don't recall a time period for it though..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i did just read a thread about were c was saying that there was a new bodhi drop coming, but for the life of me i don't recall a time period for it though..


Think its already happened, but the tude still holding a few packs of some dank, plus a full hazman restock


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Think its already happened, but the tude still holding a few packs of some dank, plus a full hazman restock


 yeah, looks like you're right hr, i see 7 strains listed there from bodhi.. 

i just spent my bean alotment on a pack of those truck stop cookies from jaws though, so that sucks..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, looks like you're right hr, i see 7 strains listed there from bodhi..
> 
> i just spent my bean alotment on a pack of those truck stop cookies from jaws though, so that sucks..


Yah i dropped a dime on the last drop!
blow fish
truckstopcookie
Monkey ballz x headband
blue dream bx
berrywhite bx1
dawg poo f2s

in the poor house lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> yeah, looks like you're right hr, i see 7 strains listed there from bodhi..
> 
> i just spent my bean alotment on a pack of those truck stop cookies from jaws though, so that sucks..


You employed by Attitude these days?...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You employed by Attitude these days?...lol


 whathca talking about sun?? i wasn't talking about the attitude in that post..


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> whathca talking about sun?? i wasn't talking about the attitude in that post..


Messin' w/you...Mr Attitude


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Messin' w/you...Mr Attitude


 ahh, kk, i was like wtf mango..


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 6, 2013)

What is the mom and dad of the Cookie Monster strain?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 7, 2013)

cookie monsters was something like sour bubble DMT PHENO X, shit, i'm still looking for the other half, give me a few..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2013)

Shit? Isnt that tcvg gorilla grape cross?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

still have dog poo f2's at the zon

heres some f1's used to make em


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 7, 2013)

it's dmt (sour bubble pheno) x gsc... i thought it was gsc, just wanted to double check first..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 7, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shit? Isnt that tcvg gorilla grape cross?


 lol, yeah, shit is tcvg's work, i just meant shit as in wtf is the name again, shit, i'm a pothead and can't think of it, lol..
not shit as in the actual strain shit, lol.. sorry for the confusion..


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2013)

here is another one
dog poo f1 pheno #5 also used to make the f2's


----------



## Clankie (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, after an exceedingly upsetting experience with the attitude that seems to have resulted in my not getting my fantasy island or angel's milk from Bodhi despite having paid for them, I woke up to the great news of a top dawg drop. Anyone get anything good? I can't wait to meet my new White Dawg....


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 10, 2013)

hydgrow said:


> I guess my account over there is gone.
> 
> I haven't logged on in 3 plus months so maybe that's why?
> 
> ...


Still waiting for you to get back at me thru PM Mr. C. : )


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 10, 2013)

Any of you all ever ran any SoCal seed co strains?


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Any of you all ever ran any SoCal seed co strains?


 their stuff looks good imo, but their rep seemed to be a bit of an ass imo..


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 10, 2013)

That's quite common these days!! Lol fuckers should learn customer service!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 10, 2013)

Manners cost nothing


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 10, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> That's quite common these days!! Lol fuckers should learn customer service!!


 isn't that the truth.. too many knuckle heads out there imo..



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Manners cost nothing


 and you know it skunk.. you do nothing but great things for the guys at gage.. they should be very happy to have you on their side if you ask me


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Manners cost nothing


But its still too expensive for some ..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 11, 2013)

I've left sites because of the actions of members, posting just for the sake of trolling. In all honesty there's just no need for it. This thread keeps me coming here to RIU to catch up with you guys though.

Much love & respect for my SCT family


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2013)

Respect skunk munkie! Always glad to see you and hear from you man.


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 11, 2013)

This is my fav thread here. I used to have like 3-4 pgs a day I'd have to skim thru if I didn't post.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 13, 2013)

my own joey weed cindy apollo crosses collected last spring, and my most recent purchases and freebies collected this winter


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a quick heads up fellas!! The 'Blue Power' from Sin City listed @ the 'tude is the F2 and not the original version which they have the description up for lol. I've just got mine through the door today, doesnt matter to me (I love a good selection to pick from) but others may want to know this...

On a side note the 'Sour Flame OG' I'm running atm are beasts, check out my grow thread over on CZ in the SCS sub-forum . x15 beans per pack, excellent germ' rate, awesome price. I'm all over these strains from the city of sins, they're doin some interesting things with their release crosses and get my vote .


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 14, 2013)

*










These are few packs I have laying around just took a picture for the hell of it...some of whats there

Sweet Purple
BluBerry
Blue Widow
Great White Shark
Cole Train
Gigabud
South African Durbin x Poison
KC33 x Master Kush
Pineapple express
white russian
The Flav
Agent orange
Red Diesel
Hijack both strains
Purple Haze
Sour Candy
White Widow
White Rhino
OG Kush
Moby Dick
Critical + automatic
NL x Big Bud
MK Ultra
Veneo (Poison)
Blueberry Gum
Bubba 76
Fruity Chronic Juice
Blue Cheese
G13 Haze
And bunch more I just didnt list. I think I accidently became a seed collector lol. I usually buy single fem seeds then go from clone and eventually will make my own fem seeds off one of those clones when I want to change strains but have seeds to start again later. *


----------



## fil7 (Feb 14, 2013)

sorry to but in but what is the best strain in your opinion for cooler climates
cheers fil7


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 15, 2013)

In cooler climates I find an all indica or mostly indica strain works best. Things in the Kush familay or if you can find it Alaskan Thunderfuck aka ATF works very well. Bubblegum is good in cooler climates. Stay away from sativa heavy as they tend to do better with bit more warmth and take longer so if the season is short of whatever it will help as indicas usually take about 3-5 weeks less to finish flower then heavy sativa strains. Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 15, 2013)

about to get some archive genetics, soon

hope to run some for ya, probably here, with updates if ROLLITUP allows it,


----------



## HungryMan420 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have the SinCity Seeds BluePower f1s,PurplePower f1s,TruePowerOG f1,SinMints f1...i got them befor the got rerelased there sum FIRE!!!!


----------



## NerdJr (Feb 16, 2013)

View attachment 2527135View attachment 2527136View attachment 2527137View attachment 2527138View attachment 2527139View attachment 2527140View attachment 2527141View attachment 2527142View attachment 2527143View attachment 2527144View attachment 2527145View attachment 2527146View attachment 2527147View attachment 2527148View attachment 2527149View attachment 2527150View attachment 2527151 Sannies Mad Shack Strain, 20 CFL, 23 watt bulbs, 2 and a half months old


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey fellas still no response from Mr. C about the dankhouse. I swear I want a good experience but I've only had issues like this from EDIT so hey.

Anyone know how to get ahold of Doc before I give up on his seeds?

I guess am going to go with Sin city seeds instead thru seeddepot. Man I wanted that DHS lineup but sincity has a few dank offerings too.


----------



## NerdJr (Feb 16, 2013)

Any Indica x Sativa Hybrid from a breeder like Sannie, Google em


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 16, 2013)

Got all denies gear just wanted that DHS line for my collection.

Thanks


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Feb 16, 2013)

im looking for a cross ( ak47 x misti ) they were given out as freebies when highlife was selling heath robinson's gear. anybody have any of these?


----------



## Alphakronik (Feb 17, 2013)

These will be dropping next week at the 'tude. Thought I'd let ya'll know.


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Does it smell cheesy? Im still looking for that foot funk smelling cheese. Like a hobo just pulled his boots off after a rainstorm. Smelled it once at Grey Area in Amsterdam and have searched ever since.


----------



## FuzzDodger (Feb 17, 2013)

Just picked up sunshine daydream and silver mountain from bodhi yesterday on see depots drop. Im so pumped. Oh yeah and grape stomper og will be here tomorrow. Smokin fire this summer


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Feb 18, 2013)

Alphakronik said:


> These will be dropping next week at the 'tude. Thought I'd let ya'll know.


Hope it's better than jackpot royal


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 19, 2013)

*just info 

*At a Grateful Dead show at Deer Creek Amphitheatre, 'joebrand' (aka 'wonkanobe') and 'pbud' met 'chemdog' and sold him an ounce of very high quality pot for $500. joe and chemdog exchanged numbers and they later arranged for two ounces to be shipped to chemdog on the east coast. According to chemdog, one ounce was seedless and the other had 13 seeds.

In &#8217;91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can&#8217;t blame him). The 3 females were labeled &#8216;chemdawg&#8217; (now &#8217;91 chemdawg), &#8216;chemdawg a&#8217; (now chemdawg&#8217;s sister), and &#8216;chemdawg b&#8217;. In '01, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled &#8216;c&#8217;, &#8216;d&#8217;, and &#8216;e&#8217;. the &#8216;e&#8217; seed never germinated, &#8216;c&#8217; turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg &#8216;d&#8217; was the keeper. In '06, 'chemdog' and 'joebrand' reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, '4' being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the '4' was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the 'reunion pheno'. Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

Chemdawg Crosses:
&#8226; 'OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 from in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996. 
&#8226; 'Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian. 
&#8226; Original Diesel' (also known as Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by a guy known as &#8216;weasel&#8217;.

&#8226; 'chemdog' and friends made several crosses that are held closely by a small group of friends and acquaintances. Among them are:

1. Super Snowdawg (Bubble Chem x [Super skunk x Oregon Sno]) 
2. Giesel (Chem D x Mass Super Skunk) 
3. Bubble Chem (Chemdawg&#8217;s Sister x Sag's Bubbleberry)
4. Dawg Daze aka ChemHaze (Chem D x &#8217;93 Sensi's NL#5/Haze)
5. Chemdawg D x Pbud (another old-school Colorado strain)


JJ-NYC has been working on a Chemdawg D-based seed line for several years now. He started by crossing Chemdawg D to Sensi's Afghani after thoroughly testing both Sensi's Afghani and Sensi's Hindu Kush to determine which was more stable and would be better for the initial cross. JJ then did a backcross, known as "Double Dawg." Several phenos of this circulate and several people still have beans. JJ's latest work to the line is a second backcross known as "Tres Dawg" which is just starting to get tested. 

Rezdog of Reservoir seeds recently released several Chemdawg crosses as part of his 'Trinity' charity auctions. The crosses included Chemdawg D x Sensi's Hindu Kush and Snowdawg x Sensi's Hindu Kush, Chemdawg D x Sour Diesel IBL, Snowdawg x Sour Diesel IBL, ChemHaze x Sour Diesel IBL and Giesel x Sour Diesel IBL.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey fellow collectors - back in 1980 I got some seeds from a renowned breeder at the time and they were black and almost the size of peas. Has anybody seen a seed like this recently?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey fellow collectors - back in 1980 I got some seeds from a renowned breeder at the time and they were black and almost the size of peas. Has anybody seen a seed like this recently?



Pics please.........


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

No seed pics from 1980. I smoked Sativa and I was very paranoid!


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 21, 2013)

No way to tell you by just looking at seeds! Lil fuckers all look the same lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2013)

These seeds were not little. They were solid black and almost as big as a pea. Looked like a mini coconut. Do any of you know where there is a good database of seed images? On another note. Are OG seeds usually very small?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 21, 2013)

From what I has seen in seeds 

Indica seeds are bigger than sativa seeds ..pre 98 bubba kush seeds are huge ..I also have indica bag seeds that are bigger than most of the hybrid or mostly sativa seeds


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hey fellow collectors - back in 1980 I got some seeds from a renowned breeder at the time and they were black and almost the size of peas. Has anybody seen a seed like this recently?


saw these myself however they were in a large quantity of carribean herb brought to us by apple pickers lmao. Havent seen anything even remotely close to those badboys. Then again there's lots of old school strains id give a kidney to bring back to the circle of growers for sure sure. I have to try these damn kosher kush beaners.....first time ive EVER purchased a cup winner! wish me luck i have no idea what to expect from reserva's kosher kush.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Feb 25, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> saw these myself however they were in a large quantity of carribean herb brought to us by apple pickers lmao. Havent seen anything even remotely close to those badboys. Then again there's lots of old school strains id give a kidney to bring back to the circle of growers for sure sure. I have to try these damn kosher kush beaners.....first time ive EVER purchased a cup winner! wish me luck i have no idea what to expect from reserva's kosher kush.


Good luck. I have a feeling you won't need it though. I was skeptical of all the OG kush hype a while ago, but when I grew OG18, I was very very happy. I would give those Kosher Kushes a run in a heartbeat.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 4, 2013)

anyone know what the cannaventure secret og is?


----------



## matt1420 (Mar 4, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> saw these myself however they were in a large quantity of carribean herb brought to us by apple pickers lmao. Havent seen anything even remotely close to those badboys.


I brought back seeds from Jamaica 13-14 years ago. They are some what big for cannabis seeds and they are also black.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2013)

who has the best sour deisel? i was looking at 303s biomass but it is always sold out. i need the burning rubber lemon pine sour d. my next choice was to search thru a pack or 2 or cannaventures diesel fire. any suggestions/opinions?


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's my collection so far but always adding to it. 
*



Pineapple Express/fem/DNA
Sour cream/fem/DNA
Connie Chung/fem/DNA
Hash plant haze/fem/DNA
Rocklock/fem/DNA
Snow cap LA/fem/DNA
Bubblegummer/fem/Female seeds
White Widow x Big Bud/fem/Female seeds
White Russian/fem/Sensi seeds
Black Domina/fem/Sensi seeds
Exodus cheese/fem/Greenhouse seeds
Lemoin skunk/fem/Greenhouse seeds
Super Lemon Haze/fem/Greenhouse seeds
Kalashkinova/fem/Greenhouse seeds
Superbud/fem/Greenhouse seeds
Kiwi skunk/fem/kiwi seeds
Whit Widow/fem/Dinafem
Original Amnesia/fem/Dinafem
Blue Widow/fem/Dinafem
Diesel/fem/Dinafem
Critical+/fem/Dinafem
LSD/fem/Barneys farm
Vanilla kush/fem/Barneys farm
Jedi Kush/regs/Cali connections
Sour OG/regs/Cali connections
Burmese Kush/fem/TH seeds
Critical Mass/regs/Mr Nice
The Dog/fem/Breeders Boutique
Cheese/regs/Kaliman seeds
Osiris/fem/Pyramid seeds
Big Bomb/regs/Bomb seeds
Jack diesel/fem/Positronics seeds
Sour cheese express/Positronics seeds
Grapefruit/fem/Positronics seeds
Blueberry Headband/fem/Emerlad Triangle
Goji OG/fem/Bohdi seeds
Chocolate Heaven/fem/G13 labs
Bubba Kush/regs/Humbolt seeds
Cheese/?/?
BigBud/regs/?
Tlight/?/?
Casey Jones/?/?
SK/?/?

Automatic seeds

Critical Mass/fem/Big Buddha 
Fruit Automaic/fem/Dinafem
Easyryder/fem/Joint Doctor
Sweet tooth/fem/Barneys Farm
Cheese candy/fem/Delicious seeds

​




*


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2013)

I got drunk lastnight and was looking for a screen protector for my newly shattered phone screen and found a package that I forgot to open and found some beans in it. Blurkulan blast, potluck, Leda UNO. Score one for the drunkness


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I got drunk lastnight and was looking for a screen protector for my newly shattered phone screen and found a package that I forgot to open and found some beans in it. Blurkulan blast, potluck, Leda UNO. Score one for the drunkness


 hey puff, just a small tip, put on the screen protector before you shatter the screen, lol.. 

nice find.. i've yet to find my missing pack of raskcals og from cali connection..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 9, 2013)

For real. It's gonna be like $230 to fix my phone. But I should make that back with the beans I found lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 9, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> For real. It's gonna be like $230 to fix my phone. But I should make that back with the beans I found lol


 what kind of phone you got puff?/ please don't say iphone, or i won't feel bad any more..


----------



## Brotherdoses (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anybody know where to find Kona Gold seeds?


----------



## BobbyDigital808 (Mar 11, 2013)

Better than Jackpot Royale?! I love the Jackpot, and am eagerly awaiting its next availability, again! R u saying that u didn't like it? Wondering when Jackpot Royale and Project X will available?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

who has the best sour diesel? is cali connections that lemony burnt rubber?


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 11, 2013)

Couldn't tell you who has the best sour diesal but when I was looking for it I got drawn to rezdog's but I passed on the whole sour diesal stuff .


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

yes iv heard of rez sour.. not easy too find


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Mar 11, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Here's my collection so far but always adding to it.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a new strain from DNA P.E express


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 11, 2013)

i figured he meant g13 labs p.e.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2013)

I think Kona Gold is just Columbian Gold grown in Kona. The first Kona I ever smoked was red-haired and was probably Mexican or Panamanian Red grown in Kona. Everything grows better in volcanic soil with acid rain. More minerals and iron


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I think Kona Gold is just Columbian Gold grown in Kona. The first Kona I ever smoked was red-haired and was probably Mexican or Panamanian Red grown in Kona. Everything grows better in volcanic soil with acid rain. More minerals and iron


Definitely not, I have experience with both. They aren't even similar!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 11, 2013)

rollajoint said:


> Couldn't tell you who has the best sour diesal but when I was looking for it I got drawn to rezdog's but I passed on the whole sour diesal stuff .


 i am growing gorilla growers east coast sour diesel x aliendawgs atm.. just put them into flower yesterday, but i've got some high hopes for them to say the least..
will let you know what i think in a few months..

i've also heard a few really killer reviews on dr greenthumbs sour diesel by a few people i really respect, and they all said the same thing... fire, lol..


----------



## GochoCinco (Mar 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1370373View attachment 1370374View attachment 1370376
> 
> heres a few of mine to keep the thread going, lol..


Who are those packs with the brass knuckles from?! I have got to have some beans from them! I'm a brass knuckle fiend haha


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2013)

GochoCinco said:


> Who are those packs with the brass knuckles from?! I have got to have some beans from them! I'm a brass knuckle fiend haha


 those are riot seeds, matthew riot..


----------



## GochoCinco (Mar 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> those are riot seeds, matthew riot..


I've got to throw some of my money to Mr. Riot, any info on where to buy his beans legit?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 12, 2013)

GochoCinco said:


> I've got to throw some of my money to Mr. Riot, any info on where to buy his beans legit?


 you have to get them straight from his site now.. he used to sell them at the tude, but they no longer carry them...

a lot of people hate on him for some legit reasons mind you, but he's got some rather interesting sounding strains imvho..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 12, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> you have to get them straight from his site now.. he used to sell them at the tude, but they no longer carry them...
> 
> a lot of people hate on him for some legit reasons mind you, but he's got some rather interesting sounding strains imvho..


The 'tude booted him due to Subcool threatening to leave if they didn't, he's hated with good reason. Not just for his hacked & overpriced gear lol. Too many good people out there to give your support to rather than support a cunt like Riot.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 12, 2013)

I always get booted.......


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2013)

I found information about large black seeds! In the 80s Hindu Kush was known to have larger than normal black seeds. Any of you have some Hindu Kush seeds?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> i am growing gorilla growers east coast sour diesel x aliendawgs atm.. just put them into flower yesterday, but i've got some high hopes for them to say the least..
> will let you know what i think in a few months..
> 
> i've also heard a few really killer reviews on dr greenthumbs sour diesel by a few people i really respect, and they all said the same thing... fire, lol..


Yes dr greenthumbs east coast sour d s1 is is flame and a nice yielder.. she is worth a purchase but I have a bunch of sour d crosses and I'm sure ill find more than 1 keeper in those.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2013)

nice, where can i order greenthumbs genetics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice, where can i order greenthumbs genetics


From greemthumbs site.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2013)

i shoulda just googled huh lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2013)

Fellow Growers,
Can I request some seed pictures? I am trying to get a good collection of seed images to show the different sizes, colors, and patterns.

You can post them here:

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/635589-seed-pictures.html

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## zVice (Mar 20, 2013)

haai guys, my name is zvice and i'm a seedaholic 

think might have a problem.. can't stop buying s33ds :/

This case is now full and the second one is about half full, sitting with 45 strains at the moment







know's it's probably not as impressive as some of you lot, but I do have some special beans (well I think they are anyway )


----------



## ThirstyRoss (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a nice case for the vials! I am still looking for a good case for my vials, looks like I'll end up having on built...


----------



## Closetgardner (Mar 20, 2013)

If i'm not mistaken those cases are from ebay


----------



## hovering (Mar 20, 2013)

zVice said:


> haai guys, my name is zvice and i'm a seedaholic
> 
> think might have a problem.. can't stop buying s33ds :/
> 
> ...


Where did you get this case? I use glass vials and love what you have going here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2013)

i hope theres a foam insert between the vials when u close that nice case.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know a bunch of folks up in this thread grow in coco and with drain to waste so 
please swing by and vote

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/635499-dtw-drain-waste.html


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey HR did I miss the GG drop at the tude?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Hey HR did I miss the GG drop at the tude?


As far as i know it hasn't happened yet


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 20, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> As far as i know it hasn't happened yet


Thanks bud!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks bud!


No prob.... They will be hiting a few spots so if you miss the mug shop you got options


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2013)

you got 10 days for the gg drop...im eagerly waiting


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2013)

was wondering your thoughts on g13 crosses and if you guys have any favs? like mk ultra, g13haze etc


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2013)

I want to grab the cherry puff. That one sounds and looks good to me... the banana puff is another one ill grab but if I had to choose 1 it willl be the cherry puff.

About the g13 havnt really triad many crosses with it to say if I like it or not so cat really comment on it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2013)

i want both puffs as well! its hard to choose just 2! i want the banana over the cherry though


----------



## dgp (Mar 20, 2013)

I am fully addicted as well.


----------



## zVice (Mar 21, 2013)

Heard guys raving about the mk ultra in the 600 club



greenghost420 said:


> was wondering your thoughts on g13 crosses and if you guys have any favs? like mk ultra, g13haze etc


I'll see if I can find the link again.



hovering said:


> Where did you get this case? I use glass vials and love what you have going here.


No need, the vials do no touch each other when closed, there's quite a gap, also the case is hard plastic so won't get crushed. Also the blue cases are kept in another case for safe storage 



greenghost420 said:


> i hope theres a foam insert between the vials when u close that nice case.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

The banana vs. cherry is a pickle lol but what about the Grateful Grape?!
Scraping 3 bills right now may be troublesome though, I don't want to have to make a "decision". lol
puff, puff, pass.... (herijuana/mazar kush salad)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 21, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The banana vs. cherry is a pickle lol but what about the Grateful Grape?!
> Scraping 3 bills right now may be troublesome though, I don't want to have to make a "decision". lol
> puff, puff, pass.... (herijuana/mazar kush salad)


What is the grateful grape? A chem x gsog cross?
That 1 sounds good but the cherry puff has me wrapped haha.. I got a couple gs crosses to find a nice one tho so I think I can settle for the others..


----------



## bundee1 (Mar 21, 2013)

If anyone is tossing out their G13 Labs tins hit me up and ill pay for postage if you mail them to me. I have one but its holding my seeds until I can pop them. The little ones the vials come in with the logo.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

I always miss the gs and ya it's gs x underdog I believe. But the banana and cherry pie are drool worthy..... don't want to have to choose.... my luck I'll miss the drop ffs


----------



## zVice (Mar 21, 2013)

So when and where is the GG drop? may have to pick some up.

was looking at the banana kush f9 from jaws, but they went nuts at auction, $500 + a pack.. err no thanks :/ that's a bit out of hand.
did manage to get a pack of chemberry though and some starfighter f2's for decent price

been eyeing up the GDP phantom cookies and candy land too.. can't make a decision, may get a few of each


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 25, 2013)

sourd from gt and cc is sour. no fuel ime.

the sour kush, however from rp was very fuely...i say go for the headband or kush/diesel hybrid to get potency and taste...

i grew the rp sour k, im growing the fire og bx and my grow partner just popped a pack of the diesel fires...


but if your all about is taste and a lighter smoker or looking for morning/daytime meds...sourd is great!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2013)

seriously comtemplating the diesel fire...i have the sin fire in the mail but diesel fire sounds too good to pass up...


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 25, 2013)

what about the new headband clone x fire og bx

if you want more potency and kushyness, go with the above one imo...the diesel fire is prob better flavor but less potency. i got the diesel fire goin and i was gonna order the sin diesel. flavor is out of this world smoked it many times got it from dispensary in ann arbor many times. that and xxx via hazeman. both very good smokes, but the sin diesel had more potency and flavor. better smoke. you got a thread?? or a journal or something to facilitate me spying on you?? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2013)

haha yea i got a thread im wrapping up.i gotta move so i have to slim things down till i get settled in. also been staring at that headband cross...tough choices! lol glad to hear the sin diesel was a good choice. heres my thread for when you wanna check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/612339-ghost-train-haze-1-pre.html


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 25, 2013)

In all honesty I think cannaventure is a hack ..but thy loompa headband x fire bx ..is super tempting ..solely based off the fact it's the CLONE x fire ..if it was 2 seed parents I would pass ..

I don't even think testing or any type of grow report ..pics .. Anything was documented ..but what do I kno :/


----------



## zVice (Mar 25, 2013)

anyone getting in on the frost bros choc chunky munky drop tomorrow?


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 25, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> In all honesty I think cannaventure is a hack ..but thy loompa headband x fire bx ..is super tempting ..solely based off the fact it's the CLONE x fire ..if it was 2 seed parents I would pass ..
> 
> I don't even think testing or any type of grow report ..pics .. Anything was documented ..but what do I kno :/


COULD BE FOR ALL I KNOW. DONT EVEN KNOW IF THE SIN DIESEL I SMOKED WAS FROM HIM....NOTHIN IS FOR SURE UNLESS YA DO IT URSELF ANYMORE...whoops sorry about caps...but his shit is sought after on icmag and the crosses look really cool, and i appreciate that he actually makes bxII and III versions of strains...i mean isnt the point of bx a strain to lock in certain traits of the mom u want?? so imo bx shouldnt even be sold. more different and cool diamonds in the rough, but people order fire og they want fire og ya know...

time will tell, i got a full pack of the diesel fires and they will be big soon enough. i have run the sour kush from rp and had 5 phenos of that and am currently running the fire og bx from raskal and the diesel fire from cv and the goji og from bodhi


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2013)

if cannaventure was a hack wheres all the people complaining about them? theres always hate thread when someone has a problem. i want sour kush,goji og,and the fire bx...did u finish any fire og bx? i like to indulge in classic landraces also. kona gold was pretty good from what my uncle told me. either kona or maui wowie...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Kona was way dank, used to command up to 5k/lb back in the 80s and 90s. The domestic supply that I knew dried up in the 90's though, been wondering if there's any beans left from back then.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 25, 2013)

Me calling him a hack was my opinion ...u dont have to agree its still my opinion ..

I gave u my reason for saying so ..can u give me a reason why u support him ? Or feel the need to buy his gear ? 

I think anybody with more strains than pictures of actual parents are shady ..not one grow of ur own new strain is shady ..how do u kno what u are selling people ?

You don't find it funny that breeders who have been in the game for yrs have 12 strains and some one who started makin seeds 2011 has 15-20 strains ? 
You don't find it funny when when someone who started making seeds in 2011 releases 10 new strains at a time ? You don't find it funny strains are advertised before there even made ? You don't find it funny that his end of the world drop was announced in November ..seeds made from December -February ..packaged for sale in March-April ..how can u test them ??? ..it's impossible ..don't u find it funny 10 of his strains are one offs ..aka super super limited edition ..and a reputable breeder has his parental stock for yrs ..all of the info is right in ur face ..if u rather buy strains based on fancy names or what sounds cool ..u might get fleeced ..

That' said numbers don't lie ..if u pump out 15-20 strains ..atleast 5 of them are bound to be good ..which 5 ..I couldn't tell u ..it's up to u to do ya research ..thus why I said I'm super tempted to buy the new cross using loompas headband CLONE ..something that is proven fire ..I can go on for days but I think my rant is already out of hand ..

And alot of people buy seeds with there heart and not brains ..all a breeder has to do nowadays is ..make a post directed to u or answer mandatory questions ..and people fall in love ..telling them how much they love said breeder ..and they think there the greatest and post a whole bunch of groupie shit ..while never having grown breeders wares ever ! ..a breeder shows u a little bit of attention nowadays people start to suck dixk (excuse my language) ..

One thing I rarely see is people tell the truth on these boards ..how many test grows have u ever seen where the test grower says the gear is wack ? It's rare ! Super rare ! ..people are so excited to be choosen to run some free beans they'll say anything to make the person look good ..it's funny how a strain can be super fire when a test grower grows it ..and super ass by the time of public release ..smh 

FYI : u guys do kno that fire og bx is raskals strain right ? ..and someone bought a packs of seeds and made crosses with a male and are selling u those crosses ..I think if rather buy the strain from raskal myself ..if u were talking about raskal beans then disregard this .. 

Ima catch alot of flack for this ..and I'm not gonna go back and fourth on the subject ..this will be my only time commenting on this subject ..so I wouldn't even bother aiming any questions towards me


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 25, 2013)

ALL of your points are valid. my purchase was based on 1. the said genetics and 2. i have looked for grow journals for cannaventure in general and people are always happy and usually find keepers. raskals fire og is on the todo list. im looking for a good sour diesel and these strains were being talked about. i want that sour diesel thats like lemon pine mixed with laying a patch in your car...basically the description for 303s biodiesel. you know of anybodys sour diesel like this?


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 25, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> Me calling him a hack was my opinion ...u dont have to agree its still my opinion ..
> 
> I gave u my reason for saying so ..can u give me a reason why u support him ? Or feel the need to buy his gear ?
> 
> ...


naw bro. one love bro. i got raskals fire og bx, but after a lot of research i saw that people were questioning the quality of the crosses made using this particular alien kush male. not overall quality per se, but the stability of the strain as far as fire og should be, and i mean stabile as far as plants being somewhat similar to eachother and a decent percentage pheno representation of the original fire og clone with said name...follow...
i see you are confused on the makings of the fire diesel strain

he used a clone only ecsd and crossed that to the backcross he made, not using raskals beans, but using the same clone only cali cut(female) and crossing it with (imo what should have been used by raskal)sfv ogkf2

so when i saw that cannaventure took the same fire og clone and made their backcross with the sfv ogk i had to get a pack, just to study the similarities and differences and see, maybe i can find a better true fire og bitch from a pack of cannaventure.

maybe not, but we will see. 

the point i knew i was really starting to get this whole cannabis thing, is the same point i realized how little i knew about this whole cannabis thing...

see no questions...


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ALL of your points are valid. my purchase was based on 1. the said genetics and 2. i have looked for grow journals for cannaventure in general and people are always happy and usually find keepers. raskals fire og is on the todo list. im looking for a good sour diesel and these strains were being talked about. i want that sour diesel thats like lemon pine mixed with laying a patch in your car...basically the description for 303s biodiesel. you know of anybodys sour diesel like this?


go with osd from cali connect imo if you want straight diesel. fresh great taste you can smoke it all day but for me its mornin meds...if you want more funky kerosine, get a headband cross all day. you will get diesel and kush leaning phenos. there are tons of headband crosses out there...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ALL of your points are valid. my purchase was based on 1. the said genetics and 2. i have looked for grow journals for cannaventure in general and people are always happy and usually find keepers. raskals fire og is on the todo list. im looking for a good sour diesel and these strains were being talked about. i want that sour diesel thats like lemon pine mixed with laying a patch in your car...basically the description for 303s biodiesel. you know of anybodys sour diesel like this?


Respect ..I didn't wanna come off as a asshole or anything ..
And I agree on the headband from RP ..I kno exactly what ur looking for and this question is always debated ..and I myself is still looking ..it hard to find that sour funk pure .. Did hear good things about 303 diesel tho ..and there hi country diesel I think but I can't say for sure 
I think that cannaventure loompa x fire bx might be something u would be interested in also ..I NEVER heard anything bad about that loompa headband EVER 


joeblow81 said:


> naw bro. one love bro. i got raskals fire og bx, but after a lot of research i saw that people were questioning the quality of the crosses made using this particular alien kush male. not overall quality per se, but the stability of the strain as far as fire og should be, and i mean stabile as far as plants being somewhat similar to eachother and a decent percentage pheno representation of the original fire og clone with said name...follow...
> i see you are confused on the makings of the fire diesel strain
> 
> he used a clone only ecsd and crossed that to the backcross he made, not using raskals beans, but using the same clone only cali cut(female) and crossing it with (imo what should have been used by raskal)sfv ogkf2
> ...


Respect to u 2 ..and u are doing exactly what people should do ..research then get the first hand knowledge by growing out the beans and passing ur own judgment ..

I did read that the alien male was kinda dominant in that bx ..but I don't like to just run with everything I hear ..until I grew them ..

I like to grow bxs myself ..they leave some variation but I still have a higher chance of finding what I'm after ..see that's another one I would buy bc he used the CLONE something that's proven ..that's why in tempted to buy his loompa clone cross ..that should be fire ..a small update later down the line on your fire bxs would be appreciated ..


----------



## AJ415 (Mar 25, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> if cannaventure was a hack wheres all the people complaining about them? theres always hate thread when someone has a problem. i want sour kush,goji og,and the fire bx...did u finish any fire og bx? i like to indulge in classic landraces also. kona gold was pretty good from what my uncle told me. either kona or maui wowie...



It's wonderful, but can't find the seeds or clones anywhere.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Mar 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> seriously comtemplating the diesel fire...i have the sin fire in the mail but diesel fire sounds too good to pass up...


Anyone growing out his Diesel Fire should keep an eye out for herms. His Sour Double Kush too. 

I have heard VERY good things about his Sin Diesel from a reputable source.







silverhazefiend said:


> In all honesty I think cannaventure is a hack ..but thy loompa headband x fire bx ..is super tempting ..solely based off the fact it's the CLONE x fire ..if it was 2 seed parents I would pass ..
> 
> I don't even think testing or any type of grow report ..pics .. Anything was documented ..but what do I kno :/


He pretty much is a hack. He really doesn't do any testing before selling the seeds. Especially not on any of the "limited edition" strains. He actually was on ICMag late last year looking for "testers". He sent everyone seeds that have already been released and sold. It turns out he's not really looking for testers just for people to document the grow so he can have more pics for advertising. The guy doesn't even flower out new clones before he's already announcing new crosses and their release date. 

That Headband x Fire OG was never supposed to be released. He talked to Loompa or something and was not releasing it out of respect for Loompa working on the same cross. Pretty douchey to go back on your word but it's not like it's the first time CV has pulled some douchey shadiness. 





greenghost420 said:


> if cannaventure was a hack wheres all the people complaining about them? theres always hate thread when someone has a problem.


There was a pretty big discussion about him in the real seed collectors thread the day that headbandxfireog dropped. 






silverhazefiend said:


> Me calling him a hack was my opinion ...u dont have to agree its still my opinion ..
> 
> I gave u my reason for saying so ..can u give me a reason why u support him ? Or feel the need to buy his gear ?
> 
> ...


^^^^^
Lots of truth in this post for sure


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 26, 2013)

sounds like ur jelly...i think alot of breeders are more like him than you want to let yourself believe...

maybe his crosses arent tried and tested, but the proof is in the pudding. i respect him a whole lot more than greenhouse, barneys, dna/rp and many others...just cuz they are big and can do it right, doesnt mean they are.

anyone can do it, but why is he on attitude and so many other places if he is such a hack??

look what happened to riot.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Mar 26, 2013)

joeblow81 said:


> sounds like ur jelly...i think alot of breeders are more like him than you want to let yourself believe...
> 
> maybe his crosses arent tried and tested, but the proof is in the pudding. i respect him a whole lot more than greenhouse, barneys, dna/rp and many others...just cuz they are big and can do it right, doesnt mean they are.
> 
> ...


Jealous? No I just do my homework on breeders and have done a lot on him. I've grown his gear and have several of his strains in the vault. Hell, I have a cookie wreck grow and journal going right now and I just chopped a sour double kush herm on sunday. 


Jazz Berry Jam
Mothers Mix
Diesel Fire
Sour Double Kush
Chem D BX3
Chem4 x ChemD
Cookie Wreck
^^^those are the CVS strains in my vault. And the only one I haven't grown out yet is the Chem4xChemD cross. 

Out of those seeds I only paid for the JBJ (and mothers mix freebies). The rest were given to me by CV. Why would I be jealous of a guy that gives me free beans? Dude gives me free shit wouldn't most people be running around praising the guy? Fuck that, I've grown his seeds and am basing things off of my experience.



Because he's on attitude he's not a hack? GTFO here with that bullshit. They pretty much will sell anyone and everyone on that site. They fucking sell doggies nuts bullshit on that site, they'll sell anything.

If he's so fucking legit why has CV (or better yet, Kanye) been banned and kicked out of forums and seed sites? I'm guessing you follow CV on a few sites and assume you've done your homework but he's on at least six different forums and has been booted from others for being a shady douche. It seems like the guy likes to burn bridges or something.


And why are you bringing up riot? Are you trying to claim he's a hack and that's why he's not on seed vendor sites anymore? His being booted from seed vendor sites has to do with back door politics and nothing with his genetics.


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Jealous? No I just do my homework on breeders and have done a lot on him. I've grown his gear and have several of his strains in the vault. Hell, I have a cookie wreck grow and journal going right now and I just chopped a sour double kush herm on sunday.
> 
> 
> Jazz Berry Jam
> ...


my understanding was riot burned alot of bridges, had alot of unstable genetics and was more about marketing than anything...which is the root of what we are talking about.

the world has changed and there is an easy way to sell your product if you dont have a shitload of capitol or stock. the interwebz...lmao

grow journals are the best and cheapest ways to market your product without even having to grow it. it is really genius. and there is nothing wrong with it. my point was, there are most likely thousands of breeders that try to get their seeds on the tude, i know of 3 just in my small corner of michigan...he got on there...for some reason...i dont claim to know the reason or anything, but its saying something that he is one of the 50 or so breeders in the world that occupy a spot in the biggest seedbank in the world. right??

im sure he is just a trailer livin hack with no fronts...but i still praise his work and wish i was livin his life. lmao.

i grew 1/2 dozen test runs for greenthumb, i thought his stuff was a bit on the weak side, but i never said so...then i grew out many other strains by "more reputable" breeders... man i wish i still had my ghost og and my trainwreck from greenthumb...never had better of either since....

so hindsight and patience with the tongue is not always a bad thing either...i mean i realized i was getting good at this cannabis thing, when i realized i knew next to nothing about this cannabis thing.


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Mar 26, 2013)

joeblow81 said:


> my understanding was riot burned alot of bridges, had alot of unstable genetics and was more about marketing than anything...which is the root of what we are talking about.
> 
> the world has changed and there is an easy way to sell your product if you dont have a shitload of capitol or stock. the interwebz...lmao
> 
> ...



Riot burnt one bridge and was booted from the tude because of blackmail. Take him down or they were walking. The Attitude chose to stick with the company that sold more seeds.

The growers out there stay away from Riot seeds because he is a hack. But the attitude would be happily selling his seeds to this day if they were never given that ultimatum.


I'm done discussing CVS strains. You can enjoy your birdseed.


----------



## joeblow81 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> You can enjoy your birdseed.


 lmao

take care buddy


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 26, 2013)

i dont care if the guys a hack, the genetics is the topic. if you dont want your cookie wreck birdfeed ship it over here...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2013)

There are a bunch of cv gear that have a huge ? On them! Then theres some that the parents came from
rep breeders so its not all bad. Just some and even those you could find a winner!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 26, 2013)

im looking at a cross of loompas headband x norcal fire og from cabin fever called forest fire. anybody try these? or this breeder?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> im looking at a cross of loompas headband x norcal fire og from cabin fever called forest fire. anybody try these? or this breeder?


In stock ? Pm where u see it at


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Mar 27, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> In stock ? Pm where u see it at


What seed bank


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Mar 27, 2013)

Grew sour double kush the high was alright smelled better than it tasted no hermies either


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 27, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> What seed bank


Cabin fever ..false alarm tho there sold out :/


----------



## RedMan420 (Mar 27, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to grab the cherry puff. That one sounds and looks good to me... the banana puff is another one ill grab but if I had to choose 1 it willl be the cherry puff.
> 
> About the g13 havnt really triad many crosses with it to say if I like it or not so cat really comment on it.


Grab them both , I'm going to , shit does sound tasty


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2013)

my bad on the false alarm...


----------



## ace720 (Mar 27, 2013)

Whats up guys. Who's got some good Alien gear ?
Besides OGraskal.  
Thanks


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 27, 2013)

I got alien express from happy haole seed co. I know Cali conn came out with 3 different aliens out 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Natural Gas (Mar 28, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> I got alien express from happy haole seed co. I know Cali conn came out with 3 different aliens out 3 yrs ago. [FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=Alien[/FONT]


Hey puff, Need to clear some space in your PM...Cheers


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 28, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Whats up guys. Who's got some good Alien gear ?
> Besides OGraskal.
> Thanks


You can try cannobi genetics,garden of dream and of course alien genetics.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yup yup. Thanks guys


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

get your gage green while u can...


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Motarebel and crew are coming to the zon. So if you've wanted to try their gear but didn't want to fuck with thcbay your in luck.


----------



## Clankie (Apr 1, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Motarebel and crew are coming to the zon. So if you've wanted to try their gear but didn't want to fuck with thcbay your in luck.


Mota dropped gear on the depot back in february, some monster crosses right there. Both twisted and fuzzy fruit are extremely appealing to me, but there's just so many damn good beans out there.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotcha. I never fucked with the depot. I've been at the zon for 2 years so feel comfortable there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 1, 2013)

anyone score any ggg new releases


----------



## AJ6587 (Apr 1, 2013)

What are the best options out there for pure old school sativas..thai panama, cambodian etc.. I keep hearing ace seeds. does anyone have any experience with them or any other breeders that do classic sativas besides haze


----------



## osain (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah banana puff catched


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 2, 2013)

Ace is over at icmag. Check out their section there.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 2, 2013)

What is this dude talking about lol


----------



## Comacus (Apr 6, 2013)

For Sativa you might also check out Holy Smoke (many), Snow High Seeds (Panama Black, also many others), Canabiogen (Panama), Positronics (Cum Laude, Grapefruit), Blimburn (Tijuana). I have several of these but have not ran them yet. Maybe next fall.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2013)

That bohdi drop was quick! I missed out on the Apollo cross but scored green lotus


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2013)

i happened to score a sweep on gage greens last drop,just got my mendodawg and greatful grape. just waiting on banana n cherry in the mail...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 11, 2013)

Crazy fast Bodhi drop... Scored some A11g and sour lotus freebies!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2013)

I passed on the drop! Not feeling the appy thats being used in these crosses!


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2013)

What's the deals with the appalacia hellraizer? Bohdi lost the male of these crosses is this correct?
The Apollo cross was gone in 3 min flat! 66 packs x 70$ is a nice score for 3 min lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What's the deals with the appalacia hellraizer? Bohdi lost the male of these crosses is this correct?
> The Apollo cross was gone in 3 min flat! 66 packs x 70$ is a nice score for 3 min lol


From what im seeing im not convinced its doing the original any justice by crossing it with app

i got some appy testers going so i will find out what the hype is all about


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've run almost a dozen Bodhi strains and I tend to like the appy and 88g13/hp crosses. Don't get me wrong, I've got killer plants from the snow lotus male.... but those two other studs are dank.... Hell, other breeders work the appy (GDP seeds-Bay 11) Not to mention 303 Seeds release a cross with B's Pure kush (sure) x uzbekistan and his NL5. 

My Favorite has been Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13/hp)


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 11, 2013)

So is the app male the one he no longer has?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 11, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> So is the app male the one he no longer has?


Not sure about that


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 11, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> So is the app male the one he no longer has?





hellraizer30 said:


> Not sure about that


Bodhi no longer has his Appy male.


----------



## hazey grapes (Apr 14, 2013)

hmmm... similar yellow backgrounds? i'm guessing there'ssupposed to be some subliminal humor in that or something. maybe i'll have to switch colors to a specific shade of blue violet now after testing that bright gold raincoat after my brass gold blanket.

while i'm dropping in, in a few months, i should have collected
*sweet haze
candy lopez *(sweet haze x cindy apollo... 3 phenos)
75% *columbian gold* 25% NL#5* 
cream jess* (sour cream x cindy apollo)
&
*fantasy girl *(thai fantasy x cindy apollo) _eh.... expecting a generic haze, but none of my JC2 or CH9 jack crosses popped
_
all crossed with:
*malawi gold
jack's cleaner 2
sweet haze x cindy apollo*
&
*sour cream x cindy apollo*
males to select from and am very happy that my sour cream cross retained some of that delicious flavor and hope some of the cindy appollo buzz lifts the sour cream up over similar skunk $1, blueberry & masterkush etc. style mid buzzes to something more motivational and thought provoking

all of the better stuff i recently acquired will have to wait for fall to be tested


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 14, 2013)

id like to make some crosses with the gage green shit i got not to mention make em ibls


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I've run almost a dozen Bodhi strains and I tend to like the appy and 88g13/hp crosses. Don't get me wrong, I've got killer plants from the snow lotus male.... but those two other studs are dank.... Hell, other breeders work the appy (GDP seeds-Bay 11) Not to mention 303 Seeds release a cross with B's Pure kush (sure) x uzbekistan and his NL5.
> 
> My Favorite has been Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13/hp)
> 
> ...


how dominant is the appy male in the crosses?
I have about 10 beans of xj13 x appy by bodhi that I want to give a twirl.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 21, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> I've run almost a dozen Bodhi strains and I tend to like the appy and 88g13/hp crosses. Don't get me wrong, I've got killer plants from the snow lotus male.... but those two other studs are dank.... Hell, other breeders work the appy (GDP seeds-Bay 11) Not to mention 303 Seeds release a cross with B's Pure kush (sure) x uzbekistan and his NL5.
> 
> My Favorite has been Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88g13/hp)
> 
> ...


Those look so beautiful. Great work. Damn.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 21, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how dominant is the appy male in the crosses?
> I have about 10 beans of xj13 x appy by bodhi that I want to give a twirl.


The two crosses i've run with the appy male have been Tiger's Milk (Bubba Kush x Appy) and Sunshine Daydream (Bubbashine x Appy).

I found Bodhi's description of the flavors and aroma to be fairly accurate. 

My Tiger's Milk was honey, sugar, and spice with a mouthwatering kush flavor... very fun to smoke for the flavor alone, I found myself going back to the jars for aroma alone. medium yield, good branching. This is the first appy cross I ran, only had one female (that i lost)

Sunshine daydream is on the Chemmy side in the flavors and aromas spectrum, no sweet smells at all.... very very stoney.... Very similar structure to the tiger's milk, branchy and fairly stocky with a 1.5-2x stretch. I only ran two females, and one was a runt that was culled a few weeks into flower due to poor performance, but similar medium stout structure.

Got 2 Angels milk (la affie clone x appy) just flipped into flower, their bot very nice stout broadleafs. 

hope that info helps wyteberrywidow, I plan of running a few more appy crosses (A11g x appy, SSH x appy) soon!!! If you like the female used in the cross I don't think you'll be disappointed IMHO. And I really like XJ13! Kinda bummed I don't have that cross 



^^^^^^Sunshine Daydream




GandalfdaGreen said:


> Those look so beautiful. Great work. Damn.


thanks Gandalfdagreen!


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 21, 2013)

I love anything with Appalachia in it for some reason anyone know of any other crosses with it


----------



## coolkid.02 (Apr 21, 2013)

goodro wilson said:


> I love anything with Appalachia in it for some reason anyone know of any other crosses with it


Bodhi pretty much dusted his entire collection of Elites and rare gems with the appy papa before he lost him... My guess is there's about 20-50 crosses with the appy male...


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I was apprehensive making my first order. 
It came and everything I germ'd sprouted so I decided
to make another order. This one is one day shy of a month since 
the last. 

Im thinking I have a new hobby collection, while it is not as extensive as others it is a start.


So I have:
Short Stuff Mix (regular x 20 seeds - Auto)
HSO sour diesel
Short Stuff Super Cali Haze
HSo Sour Blueberry

On The Way:
Green House Seeds Bubba Kush
G13 Labs Pineapple Express
Seedsman Seeds Northern Lights
Sweet Seeds Ice Cool
Sweet Seeds Cream Caramel (Auto) 
Sweet Seeds Sweet Tai
Granddaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11
T H Seeds Darkstar
DNA Genetics La Chocolat
Cali Connection Seeds Original Sour Diesel
Seedsman Seeds White Widow
Green House Seeds White Widow
G13 Labs Cinderella 99


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 21, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> G13 Labs Cinderella 99


 going to get these for my next run the picture looks so colourful


----------



## ricky1lung (Apr 21, 2013)

zzwasted said:


> going to get these for my next run the picture looks so colourful


You almost had me sold on the bomb, but I didn't see
it when I was ordering.

Where did you buy yours? Yours looks real nice
so my next order is gonna have them in it for sure.


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 21, 2013)

got em on attitude here  , thought the picture on there looked nice made me not want to top them this round so i get that nice main cola or fat bud depending on what the stretch is like


----------



## zzwasted (Apr 21, 2013)

i also have 2 thc's left a bumble gummer some c99 strain and a couple other's got like 5 freebies when i bought them thc's , probably going to do a multi strain grow next time to save on buying beans just yet then save for a big order witch will last a good year or so ,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

goodro wilson said:


> I love anything with Appalachia in it for some reason anyone know of any other crosses with it


I've heard similar reviews that's why I'm tempted to drop the xj13 x appy. It just sounds like a nice mixed polyhybrid lol.


----------



## baddfish99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Since Bodhi no longer has his appy male I have been stocking up on a few crosses. I am going to be running Bodhi seeds Lucky Charms along side GDP's Bay 11.

Also, I have Road Kill Unicorn going into 12/12 this weekend and Sunshine day dream seedlings being transplanted later today.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2013)

Haven't been on this thread in a while I use have around 200 beans but grew some and gave some away to friends, this is what i have left and I have 3 elephant stompers and 3 hippy headband from hazeman seeds running now yesterday was the first day of 12/12:

34 beans in all


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 22, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> id like to make some crosses with the gage green shit i got not to mention make em ibls


Hazeman has some strains with elephant stomper crossed into them like grape13, white grapes, and elephant stomper.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

mdjenks said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a while I use have around 200 beans but grew some and gave some away to friends, this is what i have left and I have 3 elephant stompers and 3 hippy headband from hazeman seeds running now yesterday was the first day of 12/12:
> 
> View attachment 262727234 beans in all


must have been a busy man to be down to 34 beans.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just swooped white lotus.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Just swooped white lotus.


Just put white dawg to germ.. the white seems to pass some frost to whatever its crossed to and I want to see what kind of flavors I get from it mixed with the tres dawg.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just put white dawg to germ.. the white seems to pass some frost to whatever its crossed to and I want to see what kind of flavors I get from it mixed with the tres dawg.


Man thats so funny because i was hoping this would be the case, i got white lotus just for the purpose of crossing with others, i want to cross it with sunshine daydream first see what i can pull off crossing those two.
Maybe call it "White Dream"
Kinda makes sense, since there is a "blue dream", plus "white dream" sounds like "wet dream" kinda, so its sorta funny on top of it.
Have you grown and smoked just white lotus then?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Man thats so funny because i was hoping this would be the case, i got white lotus just for the purpose of crossing with others, i want to cross it with sunshine daydream first see what i can pull off crossing those two.
> Maybe call it "White Dream"
> Kinda makes sense, since there is a "blue dream", plus "white dream" sounds like "wet dream" kinda, so its sorta funny on top of it.
> Have you grown and smoked just white lotus then?


nah just grown the white s1 from raskal and a white og cross. Both seemed to be very frosty and has a nice hashy taste to it. I would believe the white passed some frost onto the snow lotus but from what I hear the snow lotus dad shines thru. Either way you should have a bomb cross.


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 22, 2013)

Im bout to try and trade for tresdawg x blueberry OG. What ya think about that cross wbw?


----------



## Clankie (Apr 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Just put white dawg to germ.. the white seems to pass some frost to whatever its crossed to and I want to see what kind of flavors I get from it mixed with the tres dawg.


i started some white dawg a little while ago. germed fine, healthy baby plants. yeah, i'm hoping for a cut that is close to either a frostier tres or a chemmier tasting white. either way is huge win in my book.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

@


puffntuff said:


> Im bout to try and trade for tresdawg x blueberry OG. What ya think about that cross wbw?


is it blueberry og mom x tres star dawg dad? If so I got the same cross and that x sounds dope get it if you can.



Clankie said:


> i started some white dawg a little while ago. germed fine, healthy baby plants. yeah, i'm hoping for a cut that is close to either a frostier tres or a chemmier tasting white. either way is huge win in my book.


Nice I would love to see pics as they progress and like you said leaning to either parent is a win.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> nah just grown the white s1 from raskal and a white og cross. Both seemed to be very frosty and has a nice hashy taste to it. I would believe the white passed some frost onto the snow lotus but from what I hear the snow lotus dad shines thru. Either way you should have a bomb cross.


Now as i understand it, bodhi uses Krome's the white x snow lotus.
Is raskals white s1 the same as krome's essentially?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 22, 2013)

Im running some of 

kromes white triangle 
Genetics: (S1) Krome's Triangle, Northern Light, Leopard kush, pure kush

Copenhagen kush
Genetics: Krome White Triangle, pre-98 Pakistan kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im running some of
> 
> kromes white triangle
> Genetics: (S1) Krome's Triangle, Northern Light, Leopard kush, pure kush
> ...


is that what you are running as in strains or those are the genetics in kromes white?
Nice run of genetics there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 22, 2013)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Now as i understand it, bodhi uses Krome's the white x snow lotus.
> Is raskals white s1 the same as krome's essentially?


Yes raskals white s1s are s1s from kromes white cut.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2013)

Breeder is Zen seeds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Breeder is Zen seeds


But are those strains the genetic make up of the white?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2013)

No just crosses from it. Genetics of the white are unknown


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> No just crosses from it. Genetics of the white are unknown


Okay got confused for a bit there I thought the genetics finally bben told haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2013)

Everything i read leaves it a big ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

Probably something to do with your settings. I'm seeing everything fine on my android.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 23, 2013)

mdjenks said:


> Hazeman has some strains with elephant stomper crossed into them like grape13, white grapes, and elephant stomper.


I gav away over a hundred for christmas and bday presents.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 23, 2013)

Man I wish my peeps would give me beans for presents!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha good 1 jenks. Get people growing for christmas and happy birthdays lol


----------



## ChadButler (Apr 23, 2013)

Crush proof tin
T-shirt XL
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: G13 Labs Blue OG
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: G13239
Price: $45.77

Product: T H Seeds MK Ultra
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: S027-5/S027-10
Price: $76.29

Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds Sour Lemon OG
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 03 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: EME8295
Price: $32.03

Product: BC Bud Depot Seeds BC God Bud
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BC G281
Price: $17.84

Product: Bodhi Seeds Lucky Charms
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - 11 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: BOD2288
Price: $67.13

Product: Granddaddy Purple Seeds Phantom Cookies
Options: Regular Cannabis Seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GRAY42
Price: $11.43

Product: REGULAR UFO #1 Granddaddy Purple Bay Dream
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #2 Delta 9 Labs Sativa House Mix
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #3 Cali Connection Seeds Boss Hogg
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #4 Karma Genetics Seeds Jack O Nesia
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: REGULAR UFO #5 Karma Genetics Seeds Jack Cheddar
Quantity: 2
Product Code: REGULAR UFO #5
Price: $0.00

Product: Granddaddy Purple Seeds Bay 11
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 2 REG 420 PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: T H Seeds Darkstar
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 1 FEM 420 PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: DNA Genetics La Chocolat
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 1 FEM 420 PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: Cali Connection Seeds Original Sour Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: 1 FEM 420 PROMO
Price: $0.00

Product: T H Seeds Wreckage
Quantity: 2
Product Code: TH S4
Price: $0.00

Product: Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba 76
Quantity: 2
Product Code: EMEW295
Price: $0.00

Product: G13 Labs Cinderella 99
Quantity: 3
Product Code: G13B39
Price: $0.00

Product: Bodhi Seeds Good Medicine
Quantity: 6
Product Code: BODQ9
Price: $0.00





I'm feeling okay about this order...Friends threw down for different strains they were interested in... everyone's happy I hope! I was just in it for the Bodhi gear... I haven't even thought about C99 since BrothersGrunt, anyone know how it compares? I remember reading some great things about it. Was it Cindy that had the ducksfoot pheno? Damn, old times..... peace, folks.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Haha good 1 jenks. Get people growing for christmas and happy birthdays lol


Absolutely the best idea ever. Spread the variety around too.

ChadButler......when did you drop that order?


----------



## ChadButler (Apr 23, 2013)

The 19th. Woke up to a Bodhi restock. I also tried to take advantage of some promo's, so "Blue OG" and "Super Lemon OG" were purchased on a whim. Hopefully, they'll be decent. Blue OG says Blue Moonshine x OGK. If that's referring to DJ Short's BM, I should have no regrets. =)!


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 23, 2013)

Never a bad thing waking up to a quality drop!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

The little bit of pictures I've seen of the blue og sure looks dank. 
I have enough blue ogs at the moment lol I have a alien grapevine clone still vegging out for cuts then she is getting flowered. I want to take a male stardawg and drop some pollen on 1 of the grapevine clones to see what comes from it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Dispatched today


T-Shirt Stealth


Bodhi seeds White Lotus
Regular Cannabis seeds - 11 seeds 
BODP288
1
$67.52

Female seeds C99
Feminized Cannabis seeds - 04 seeds 
FEM8132
1
$33.75

Emerald Triangle seeds Mastodon Kush
Feminized Cannabis seeds - Pick 'n' Mix 
EME9295
1
$12.73

FEMINIZED UFO #1 Sweet seeds Ice Cool

FEMINIZED UFO #1
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Sweet seeds Sweet Tai

FEMINIZED UFO #2
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

FEMINIZED UFO #3 Sweet seeds Green Poison

FEMINIZED UFO #3
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Granddaddy Purple seeds Bay 11

2 REG 420 PROMO
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

T H seeds Darkstar

1 FEM 420 PROMO
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

DNA Genetics La Chocolat

1 FEM 420 PROMO
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]

Cali Connection seeds Original Sour Diesel

1 FEM 420 PROMO
1
FREE[SUP]Freebie/BOGOF[/SUP]*


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Absolutely the best idea ever. Spread the variety around too.
> 
> ChadButler......when did you drop that order?


and they went to friends in SF where I live, friends in portland, friends in seattle, and friends in Ireland


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2013)

ChadButler said:


> Crush proof tin
> T-shirt XL
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


I have a 12 pack of jack o nesia but its a 12 weeker but suppose to be a knock out sativa and C99 is worth its weight in gold!!!! Nice strains my man! Anything from GDP is good, I hope my blueberry headband and chocolate heaven turn out good!


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 24, 2013)

Just dropped this order to the SSC. Its the only place I have found the Mr. Nice strains that I wanted this time. I have never ordered from them and wanted to give them a try. The freebies are from Kannabia. Power Skunk and White Domina. I dont know anything about them.



*Order details*
 1x
2 Free Feminized Seeds
£0.00
1x
Super Silver Haze - Regular
£8.67
1x
Pink Floyd - Regular
£5.13
1x
G13 Widow - Regular
£5.13
1x
Master Kush Skunk - Regular
£3.80
1x
Black Widow - Regular
£4.53


 
Subtotal:
£24.53 GBP
Shipping:
£10.00 GBP
VAT:
£0.00 GBP
Total:
£34.53 GBP


 


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Just dropped this order to the SSC. Its the only place I have found the Mr. Nice strains that I wanted this time. I have never ordered from them and wanted to give them a try. The freebies are from Kannabia. Power Skunk and White Domina. I dont know anything about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew some BCN Diesel from kannabia and it was amazing very sativa dom!


----------



## ChadButler (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Jenks, for your thoughts on the strains I ordered. Glad to hear about your experiences with them. I currently have a Blueberry Headband I received as a freebie in the veg tent. Beautiful plant, so far!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 24, 2013)

here is an old list of beans I had even it doesn't have all the beans I use to have:


----------



## mycomaster (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Jenks I've heard alot about delicious seeds cotton candy. I saw it on your list and was wondering about your impressions of said plant. Thanks in advance. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe, out.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is a list of Bodhi strains, he did plenty of Appy crosses for whoever was asking

[h=2]bodhi seeds strain list[/h]heres the list of what i have left in my vaults from the last 8 or 9 years of making of beans...

some of these were released, some were freebies and gifts, but most are still in the fridge for the future...

not everything is on here just whats left, ill try and make a strain guide in the next few weeks, for all the official releases throughout the years from various vendors....

80's black afgani dsb x 88g13/hp
88g13/hp f2 deadly g pheno
88g13/hp f2 hp pheno
89 nl#5 x malawi gold
89 nl5 x tok
RKU road kill unicorn (purple unicorn x snowlotus)
a11 x black bubba
a11 x kings kross
a11 x lemon thai
a11 x startrain
a13 gorilla arm x a11g
a13 gorilla arm x sunshine daydream
a13 x a11 g
afgoo x deep chunk
afgoo x double purple doja
afgooey x bubba d
afgooey x kings kross
afgooey x lemon thai
afgooey x startrain
afgooey x sw
afkanistan x 80's hindu kush
afkanistan x burmese x oaxacan
afkanistan x tok
afkanistan x uzbek
afkanistan x x18
all x lemon thai
ancient og (72 iran x snowlotus)
apollo 11 x kings kross
appalachia f2
appalachia x instant karma
appalachia x lemon thai
appalachia x purple chitrali x uzbekistani
banana spliff x bangi haze
black afghani dsb x 80's hindu kush
black afghani dsb x tok
black haze (cuban) x bcsc nl5
black haze hhf quick pheno x a11g
black triangle: tk x 88g13/hp
blackberry kush bx1
blackberry kush x snow lotus
blackberry kush x purple chitrali x uzbek
blackberry widow x affy hgf
blackberry widow x appalachia
blackberry widow x nepali chitre
blockhead x strawberry diesel f2
blowfish x appalachia
blue dream x purple moonshine
blue lotus (dj's blue blueberry mother cut x snowlotus)
blue magoo x bubbashine
blue satalite x mendo purps x hindu kush
blue tara (bubbashine x snowlotus)
blueberry indica x mendo purps x hk
blueberry indica x purple moonshine
boba's stash (la affy x snowlotus)
bshb x dc
bshb x leb
bshb x nepali chitri
bubba berry (bubba x blueberry)
bubba chunk 2 x black bubba
bubba chunk 2 x uzbeki
bubba kush bx1
bubba kush x deep chunk
bubba kush x kings kross
bubba kush x pakistani sativa
bubba kush x snowlotus
bubba kush x uzbeki
bubba x affy hgf
bubba x black bubba
bubba x flo/jasmine genius
bubba x goohead
bubba x leb
bubba x lemon thai
bubba x malawi
bubba x pakistani sat
bubba x startrain
bubba x sw
bubba x uzbeki
bubbashine x appalachia
bubbashine x sw
bubbashine x x18 pakistani (tom hill)
buddha finger (oaxacan zipolite x 80's hindu kush)
buddhas hand (lemon thai x snow lotus)
burmese x oaxacan f2 (hhf meximillia)
buzz aldrin (larry x a1g)
c99 (snow lotus) x strawberry diesel
c99 x deep chunk
c99 x sd ibl
c99 x startrain
cali yo!
cheech wizard (green curry og x snow lotus)
chem 3 x a11g moonwalk
chem 91 x bangi haze
chem 91 x pinequeen
chem 91 x rks
chem 91 x tok
chem d x black bubba
chem d x blackberry widow
chem d x goohead
chem d x malawi
chem d x sw
chem d x uzbeki
chitwan mix
chitwan x kandahar
clusterfunk (chem 91 x 88g13/hp)
crystal trident (afgooey x sour diesel ibl)
dank sinatra (la affy x 88g13/hp)
dawgstar
dc sat x pakistani sat
deep blue x pakistani sat
deep blue: blue moonshine x deep chunk
deep chunk indy x sour d ibl
deep chunk sativa x sour d ibl
deep chunk x malawi gold
deep funk (sour diesel ibl x deep chunk)
deep funk x kings kross
deep stash (petrolia headstash x deep chunk)
dirty hippy x ortega
dirty hippy x pinequeen
dirty hippy x rks
dirty hippy x snow lotus
dirty hippy x tok
dirty queen (dirty hippy x pinequeen)
dirty sanchez (dirty hippy x ortega)
double purple afgoo
double purple chunk (double purple doja x deep chunk)
double purple doja f2
double purple doja x bubba d
dpd x deep chunk
dpd(purple sat) x snowlotus
dragon fruit (oldsog super silver haze x snow lotus) 
dream lotus (blue dream x snow lotus)
drunken master (so cal master kush x purple moonshine)
drunken monkey (grape ape x purple moonshine)
drunken unicorn (purple unicorn x purple moonshine)
dsb black afghani x uzbeki
dsb x 88g13/hp
dynamite x sour diesel
f13 x deep chunk
flubba (bubba kush x flo)
flubba bx1
flying tiger (tigermelon x a11g)
forest gump (bubba kush x blockhead)
g13/hp x uzbeki
g13/hp x white gold bx
genius lh x blockhead
genius lh x dpd
genius lh x strawberry d
genius thai (lemon thai x a11g)
goji og
goji og f2
goji og x sunshine daydream
goji og x white gold bx
gold lotus (goldstar x snowlotus)
gold star (sensi star x malawi gold)
grape ape x black bubba
green crack x a11g
green crack x purple chitrali x uzbek
green lotus (green crack x snowlotus)
gweedo's stash (socal master x snowlotus)
head trip (chocolate trip x snow lotus)
herijuana x snowlotus
highlander (oaxacan x nepali)
hindu kush autoflower f2
hindu kush x leb
hk x malawi creeper
hk x nepali
hollywood pure kush x uzbekistani
instant karma x a11g
instant karma
interstellar overdrive x bangi haze
interstellar overdrive x uzbek
io x goohead
io x kk
io x startrain
isaac haze (geisel x bangi haze)
jade dragon (legend og? x snowlotus)
jft x snowlotus
joy x black bubba
kali mist x bshb indy
kali mist x c99
kali mist x dpd
kindness (afwreck x snowlotus)
kohiba black x g13/hp
la pk x uzbek
lando's stash (pure kush suge x snowlotus)
larry og (smf) x snowlotus
lemon diesel x snowlotus
lemon diesel x uzbek
lemon thai f3
lemon thai x a11g
lemon thai x appalachia
lemon thai x blue moonshine
lemon thai x sw
lemon thai x uzbek
little blessings #2 sol sweet skunk x tok or sunshine daydream
little blessings mix
love triangle (tk x snow lotus)
lt x ssh x aww
lucky 13 (hp13 x 88 g13/hp)
lucky charms (the white x appalachia)
m8 la kush x urkle x appalachia
m8 x affy hgf
m8 x appalachia
m8 x ik
m8 x pakistani
malawi creeper x lemon thai
malawi x bangi haze
malawi x goohead
malawi x hindu kush
malawi x uzbeki
master leb (family leb x reef leb)
master nepali
mcluvin (pinesoul x pinequeen)
medicine buddha
mendo purps x hk
monkfish (blowfish x deep chunk)
nepali x hindu kush (autoflower)
nevilles haze x a11g
nl6 tt x bcsc nl5
nl6 tt x pinequeen
oaxacan x bangi haze
oaxacan x goohead
oaxacan x nepali chitre
og x appalachia
og x bangi
og x bubba d
og x deep chunk
og x lemon thai
og x sw
old time moonshine x kings kross
oldschool hindu kush
oldsog ssh x snow lotus
oldsog ssh x uzbek
orange sunshine (cali o x sunshine daydream)
ortega durian x rks
otm x kings kross
otm x kk
outcaste blueberry x snowlotus
pakistani x goohead
pakistani x ptk
passionflower x nepali
pestillence (inkognyto) x snowlotus
pineapple c99 x blockhead
pineapple c99 x deep chunk 
pineapple c99 x strawberry diesel
pinesoul x appalachia
pk x watermelon hashplant sativa
prayer tower (lemon thai sat x appalachia)
pre 2000 dj short blueberry indica x purple moonshine
pure kush x blackberry widow
pure kush x hindu kush
purple chem x ssh
purple kush x appalachia
purple kush x black bubba
purple kush x bubba x sour diesel
purple kush x double purple doja
purple kush x kings kross
purple kush x lemon thai
purple kush x malawi
purple kush x pakistani sativa
purple kush x purple nepal
purple kush x watermelon hashplant
purple moonshine
purple nepal mix
purple passion fruit x nepali chitre
purple unicorn x snow lotus
quick malawi x nepali chitre
rainbow bridge (maui wowie x a13gf2)
raining seeds blessing mix
satori x blockhead
satsuma (cali o x snowlotus)
sc thai jedi x 80's hindu kush
sensi 89 nl5 noof x bcsc nl5
sensi star x the white x malawi gold
sensi star x uzbeki
silver lotus (super silver haze x snowlotus)
skunk 91 (chem 91 x rks)
sky lotus (snow lotus x endless sky)
snow leopard (tigermelon x snowlotus)
snow queen (pinequeen x snowlotus)
snowdawg x snowlotus
so cal master kush x uzbek
socal master kush x g13hp
sol sweet skunk x a11g
sol sweet skunk x tok
solo's stash (hollywood pure kush x snowlotus)
sour diesel x double purple doja
sour purple kush (purple kush x sour diesel ibl)
sour purple strawberries (double purple doja x strawberry diesel)
sr71 pk x sd ibl
sr71 purple kush x kings kross
ssh x appalachia
ssh x malawi gold
ssh x ptk
ssh x whitgold bx
star child (interstellar overdrive x snow lotus)
startrain
startrain x black bubba
strange brew (breeder steve's sweet skunk clone x snowlotus)
strawberry diesel x kings kross
suge pure kush x uzbek
sunshine 3 (chem 3 x sunshine daydream)
sunshine 4 (chem 4 x sunshine daydream)
super silver yo mama (yo mama x super silver haze)
super snow lotus (mass super skunk x snowlotus)
superstar (sensistar f2)
superstitious (stevie wonder x snowlotus)
sw f2
sw x appalachia
sw x bb
sw x lemon thai
sw x williams wonder
temple (ssh x williams wonder)
thaishine x snowlotus
the white x appalachia
the white x black bubba
the white x sw
tigermelon x bubba chunk
tigermelon x burmese x oaxacan
tigermelon x snow lotus
tigers milk (bubba x appalacia)
tk x goji og
tk x snow lotus
tk x white gold
trainwreck x snowlotus 
tranquil elephantizer (snow lotus x 88g13/hp)
tranquil elephantizer remix
trinity x startrain
urkle x appalachia
urkle x snowlotus
watermelon hashplant f2
white castle (whitestar x burger bud)
white gold (the white x malawi gold)
white gold bx1 (the white x the white x malawi gold)
white sky (the white x endless sky)
white x appalachia
white x ik
wifi 3 x snowlotus
wish mountain (krush x snowlotus)
wonder chunk (williams wonder x deep chunk)
wonder diesel x appalachia
wonder diesel x black bubba
wonder diesel x startrain
x18 hybrids 
yo mama afgooey x appalachia
yogi (giesel x yo mama 13)
zuvuya (nevilles haze quick x a11g)


personally collected:

23 strains from the nepali himalaya

7 strains from morocco

3 strains from oaxaca coastal highland and sierra mazatec

plus some lost in the carpet or in the fridge...... lol

big thanks to entropic for alphabetizing and removing the duplicates from the list.....​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 24, 2013)

I have never seen anything like that. That blows my mind.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Apr 24, 2013)

Why dont i see white lotus on that list?
The white x Snow Lotus


----------



## ChadButler (Apr 24, 2013)

mdjenks said:


> here is an old list of beans I had even it doesn't have all the beans I use to have:
> 
> View attachment 2629959



Only one I've grown on your list is Wappa by Paradise. I actually ran her for a while, indoors and out. I popped two fem seeds, got two phenos. One turned purple two weeks into flower, every time. The other was perfectly structured, and had an extreme "cantaloupe" smell. Unfortunately, I lost the "cantaloupe pheno", which I truly loved. The "purple pheno" was gorgeous, but tended to herm near the end. Quick flowering cycle for this strain. Not a very strong stone, but a very enjoyable smoke. I have a seed left I believe, but no plans on germing.

I'll put a list of all my seed purchases up at some point. It's not very extensive, nor are the strains very exclusive. diiiiiiiiig.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2013)

Probably just a error or he dosnt have anymore?


----------



## ChadButler (Apr 24, 2013)

That Bodhi list is insane, thanks for that.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 25, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hey Jenks I've heard alot about delicious seeds cotton candy. I saw it on your list and was wondering about your impressions of said plant. Thanks in advance. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe, out.


actually I gave the only cotton candy seed to my buddy in seattle and instead of putting it in a crush proof tin I just put all the seeds in a padded package and the cotton candy got crushed  but from what I have researched about it it is suppose to be very nice.


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 25, 2013)

@LILBSDAD: man that is the most extensive list of beans I have ever seen probably more than some dispensaries! my beans are nothing exotic compared to that massive list, I'm very impressed hope you have time to germ them all eventually.

can't remember if I mentioned it but I am running hazemans hippy headband and elephant stomper. 

I use ebb & flow and two didn't make two are beasts very healthy and two that are on the edge of making it or not but I hope they bounce back, I cut the dead leaves off them and the new veg looks good so I'm going to cross my fingers! It's my first ebb & flow as you can see before my cab was modified I used an RDWC system and had a clone shelf above and the plant growing in the original is the BCN Diesel Auto from kannabia

here is a pick of my cab with the ebb & flow when the kids where very young:



my cab after I modified it: 

my cab before I modified it:  


here are some pics of the BCN Diesel Auto, it was a beast and was just under 3oz dried:


----------



## goodro wilson (Apr 25, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> Hey Jenks I've heard alot about delicious seeds cotton candy. I saw it on your list and was wondering about your impressions of said plant. Thanks in advance. Good luck, Good grow, Be safe, out.


I grew cc from delicious and it was awesome in veg was the most vigorous and healthy plant i had. I was excited and then it cloned well.
Then the buds sucked when she flowered like shitty for real I would stay away from this one if I was u 
I'm not the best grower but if it was any good it would have turned out decent. It was not worth the time or space


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 25, 2013)

Having a issue with the white dawgs only 4 showed tails so far. And its been longer than 48 hours usually by this time I alread havetails sporuting whether its in water or paper towel but ill give it a couple more days because I know some beans take longer but if anything I think ill just thorw down some fem seeds. Socal masterkush s1 and sour diesel x tahoe og are my ooptions. So depending on how many white dawgs actuallly come up ill fill in with mks and sour tahoes.


----------



## LILBSDAD (Apr 25, 2013)

mdjenks said:


> @LILBSDAD: man that is the most extensive list of beans I have ever seen probably more than some dispensaries! my beans are nothing exotic compared to that massive list, I'm very impressed hope you have time to germ them all eventually.
> 
> can't remember if I mentioned it but I am running hazemans hippy headband and elephant stomper.
> 
> ...


That is Bodhi's strain list, not mine. I would shit myself if I had all those beans. It is probably a little old, I copy and pasted from another site.......could be why White Lotus is not on there


----------



## Clankie (Apr 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Having a issue with the white daiwgs only 4 showed tails so far. And its been longer than 48 hours usually by this time I alread havetails sporuting whether its in water or paper towel but ill give it a couple more days because I know some beans take longer but if anything I think ill just thorw down some fem seeds. Socal masterkush s1 and sour diesel x tahoe og are my ooptions. So depending on how many white dawgs actuallly come up ill fill in with mks and sour tahoes.


you know, now that i think about it, most of the white dawg took forever to start. do you scuff? i never have, but it might be a good idea with these.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 25, 2013)

Clankie said:


> you know, now that i think about it, most of the white dawg took forever to start. do you scuff? i never have, but it might be a good idea with these.


No i didnt scuff these. I usually just drop them in water and i have taps by 24 hours if not then paper towel method but its rare that i wait longer than 48-72 hours for a tap. But i still have hope


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2013)

where you scoop your master kush s1s?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2013)

These are picses genetics socal mks . I got them from my homie but they were bought from the depot.


----------



## redfrogs (Apr 26, 2013)

I have nothing to do...so i m gonna play with seeds and write my list

Accumlated seeds in collection(freebies/bought):

Dr grinspoon
Tga Pandoras box
tga jc2
tga kaboom
tga apollo 13 x vortex
tga jtr
tga dq
sag western winds
g13 pineapple express
sssdh
"dutch" bubblegum("dutch" meaning brandless seed from nl)
"dutch" northern lights
"dutch" big bud
Hazeman hippie headband
hazeman mixed
gage green mixed
Mr nice walkabout mix
cbg jamacian blue mountain
cbg destroyer
cbg puntarosa
Ace Green Haze(ot)
Ace GT

Homemades
BCG spyder x spyder
ace Viet black thai(vbt)x ace golden Tiger (GT)
vbt x otpurple haze(otph)
vbt x vbt
cbg (panama xdeep chunk) (x gt, x vbt, x otph)
Kaboom(x GT,x otph, x vbt)
Ace panama x (xGT, x opth, x vbt)
Cbg destroyer x otph
cbg taskenti (x gt, x vbt, x otph)
cbg peyote purple (x gt, x othph, x vbt)
dr grinspoon (x gt, x vbt, x otph)
spyder x vbt
ace malawi x ace otpurple haze
malawi x GT
GT x GT
GT x VBT
ot purplehaze x otph
mns walkabout x (x gt, x vbt, x otph)

i really want to plant the cbg puntarosas and homemade peyot purple x otph f1s, the waits killing me!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2013)

i must be a glutten for punishment if im considering the blue dream haze, right? lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2013)

I wouldn't say that.

Blue dream is a good cross yeilds heavy,flowers fast and good smoke. That woulnt be the only thing I run in my tent but that's my preference. I prefer the stinky loud stuff. So chems ,diesels and ogs for me over anything


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2013)

anyone try the white funk from gage green?


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2013)

LILBSDAD said:


> That is Bodhi's strain list, not mine. I would shit myself if I had all those beans. It is probably a little old, I copy and pasted from another site.......could be why White Lotus is not on there


@LILBSDAD: No kidding I would be shitting myself as well mostly because I could not grow all those beans in my entire life span, he has one hell of a list!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2013)

redfrogs said:


> I have nothing to do...so i m gonna play with seeds and write my list
> 
> Accumlated seeds in collection(freebies/bought):
> 
> ...


Wish I could get into breeding but have little knowledge of it and no time or space. Nice F'n list though man!!!!!


----------



## mdjenks (Apr 26, 2013)

@greenghost420: I haven't tried white funk but I have grown out NYC-HP13 and it was a knockout couch lock like a mofo.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 26, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> anyone try the white funk from gage green?


I wish, that one that got by me, popping the Inferno Haze f2's at the moment


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2013)

yea i want those infernos for sure! is white funk basically the white x sour deisel? its listed as white kush x sour deisel X i think. i guess i shouldve asked before purchasing lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 27, 2013)

I believe bothe parents are hybrids.
White kush is a cross of white x some kush? Lol
And 
Sour diesel x is a unkown cross to sour d.

I think you'll find something amazing out that pack. Should be nice.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 27, 2013)

i just read sour deisel x is a special bagseed but nothing on white kush...im thinking its the white.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah I know the sour d x was a bagseed variety. But I believe white kush is a cross of the white x to a kush. Which one is unknown. Ggg has the white clone I believe but I don't think they would call it white kush just for it to sell.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 28, 2013)

*White Kush* = Pure Kush X White Hashplant 

same momma used in blanco berry kush.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2013)

very nice!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 28, 2013)

after further thinking i shouldve known better...burning desire and bianca fire both use the white.


----------



## Supa smoka (Apr 28, 2013)

Some cotton Candy


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 29, 2013)

3 Chocolate Rain [email protected]
4 Amnesia Haze x Blueberry [email protected] (Freebies)


16 Cheese Quattro Kaliman

10 Cheese #1 Kaliman (freebies)



10 Medusa Nirvana
10 Northern Lights Nirvana
10 Ice Nirvana


5 Early Thai x Skunk (freebies)
2 White Widow SeedMan (freebies)
10 G13 x Original Haze (freebies)


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Apr 30, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> 3 Chocolate Rain [email protected]
> 4 Amnesia Haze x Blueberry [email protected] (Freebies)
> 
> 
> ...


 I have chemdog x bb freebies from [email protected] have the amnesia haze x bb too u ever grown his seeds before?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 30, 2013)

Exotic Genetics

Flav bx


----------



## Maximus cannabis (May 2, 2013)

Wow, what up everyone. I can't believe how long this thread has been going on. Have to poke around...

Big ups to all my old time seed hoarder buddies if you're still here.


----------



## Commander Strax (May 3, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> I have chemdog x bb freebies from [email protected] have the amnesia haze x bb too u ever grown his seeds before?


 I am 4 weeks into flower of chocolate rain


----------



## Clankie (May 5, 2013)

bo fli 7000 said:


> I have chemdog x bb freebies from [email protected] have the amnesia haze x bb too u ever grown his seeds before?


that bb male he uses is phenominal. expect knockout potency. the sour diesel (riri cut) x bb i got is one of the most potent plants i've grown. not a one hitter quitter, but plenty of exprienced smokers are 'good' after one bong rip.

new seeds i've gotten include 'royal haze' (royal kush x tom hill's haze) from TR Seeds (tierra rojo) who will be on the tude soon, sour nightmare from sin city, ecsd x appalachia from workkngman's dank (h&l), skunk91 (chem 91 sk va x rks) from bodhi, dream beaver (dirty hippy x appalachia) from bodhi, dirty hippy being a snow lotus (goohead) sister.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 6, 2013)

Commander Strax said:


> I am 4 weeks into flower of chocolate rain


Post how it turns out thinking about grabbing it


----------



## zVice (May 6, 2013)

Ordered some Lady Cane F3 and Holy Princess from eskobar awhile back and got some Cherry Bomber vs CR and Mango Haze vs CR freebies.

haven't popped any yet but all sound awesome.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 6, 2013)

Clankie said:


> that bb male he uses is phenominal. expect knockout potency. the sour diesel (riri cut) x bb i got is one of the most potent plants i've grown. not a one hitter quitter, but plenty of exprienced smokers are 'good' after one bong rip.
> 
> new seeds i've gotten include 'royal haze' (royal kush x tom hill's haze) from TR Seeds (tierra rojo) who will be on the tude soon, sour nightmare from sin city, ecsd x appalachia from workkngman's dank (h&l), skunk91 (chem 91 sk va x rks) from bodhi, dream beaver (dirty hippy x appalachia) from bodhi, dirty hippy being a snow lotus (goohead) sister.


Dam Iam jealous u got that bodhi skunk91 that ecsd x appalachia sounds dank


----------



## hightide671 (May 7, 2013)

are those 'landrace' seeds reliable in terms of quality bud?
world of seeds landrace afghan kush. it's cheaper than others but sound the most exotic. anyone have any experience with landrace seeds?


----------



## Natural Gas (May 7, 2013)

hightide671 said:


> are those 'landrace' seeds reliable in terms of quality bud?
> world of seeds landrace afghan kush. it's cheaper than others but sound the most exotic. anyone have any experience with landrace seeds?


Hello high, The answer is yes a lot of folks here have experience...You might want to try the search feature for info on landrace indicas & landrace sativas on both indoor and outdoor growing...BTW, what do you mean by "reliable" and "quality"??? FWIW


----------



## hightide671 (May 7, 2013)

natural..i guess i meant to ask is how did the grow turn out with the land race seeds?
i started a collection of my own and i'm drawn to those exotic afghan/nepali/indian seeds. just curious.


----------



## Natural Gas (May 7, 2013)

hightide671 said:


> natural..i guess i meant to ask is how did the grow turn out with the land race seeds?
> i started a collection of my own and i'm drawn to those exotic afghan/nepali/indian seeds. just curious.


Hello high, I have, for me, a big collection of s33ds but my objective is to grow them or pass them on to be grown...My favorite landrace indica, for what I do indoor, is World of S33ds Pakistan Valley. I can grow it fat and wide (eight colas) indoor and get about 4oz per plant. Very strong, narcotic stone...Landrace sativas are another story; for me, my style of grow, they require room and a very long flowering time 100-120 days for equatorial landrace and relatively low yield. Took six months to get 3oz from Malawi Gold I did indoor in seven gallon smart pots...Great smoke if you like psychedelic couchlock...Have friends doing it outdoor in Va hoping to have enough sun for it to finish in November...Others here, RIU, grow it with different techniques so that is why I suggested you do a search if the object of your collecting is to grow.

I have not grown the Afgans but would expect them to behave well indoor...Personally, I don't want to do another landrace sativa indoor...Too much work 4 Too little return...But that is just me...FWIW


----------



## baddfish99 (May 7, 2013)

My Land race seeds arrived last week in the mail. I have Bodhi seeds Aruba, and Malawi Gold. I am considering putting up a greenhouse to let the Malawi finish outdoors. has anyone grown these out? I am especially excited about the Aruba Land race.


----------



## hightide671 (May 7, 2013)

thanks natural. i've just started collecting seeds along with my first try at growing. and i'd like to keep a few exotic strains as it just sounds nicer. i might pass on the malawi gold and just stick with the afghani landrace seeds for the next grow
its nice knowing you had some great results
thanks again!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 8, 2013)

8 seeds in rock wool almost 24hrs now.
2 c99 (female seeds)
2 mastodon kush's (emerald triangle seeds)
1 pineapple express (g13 labs)
1 original sour diesel (the cali connection)
1 la chocolat (dna genetics)
1 green poison (sweet seeds)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

Just planted 
13 tre sisters -topdawg
6 818 headband fems- cali connection

Rooting some clones
6 - wifi and white rom- og raskal
2 motorbreath- picses.

I'm hoping I can find a nice sour diesel dom lady out of the 818 headbands and a nie chemmy sour tre sister male so I can make some 718 headbands and sour sister ogs lmao.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

I had no luck with 818 HB 
came out sub par!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

Were they fems or regs? I'm hoping I get something sour and fire lol. But yeah my recent buddha tahoes were pm magnets and were subpar.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

Fem version was all i could get


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

Did you have any herm issues with any of them?

I hope these are not subpar ill be happy with a keeper or 2. I'm surprised there were subpar phenos tbh sd x tahoe being they are both clones I would expect nothing but fire.


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2013)

This is a clone of an osd, hits like sour d but taste and smell are all sfv. Smells like a fresh cut doug fir 2x4 and pledge. This is the 3rd run, I saw one nanner on one of the clones this run. I'm sure I did it somehow as it's the first one of all three runs and it was only a single nanner. I am going to find another sour pheno, it's in there! Sucks that you had a bad run with this line HR, recently had that kind of luck with my nyc-hp13 from gg. I hate it when that happens, all that work for some average bullshite! It happens though....
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## FreeRangeZombie (May 8, 2013)

My newest strains for the vault. Bodhi - aruba,ethopia highland,and Malawi. Bodhi u the man. thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Did you have any herm issues with any of them?
> 
> I hope these are not subpar ill be happy with a keeper or 2. I'm surprised there were subpar phenos tbh sd x tahoe being they are both clones I would expect nothing but fire.


Had a few early hermie issues but once those were culled i seen no late flower nanners or herm issues.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

Cool. Well I got some regs just incase I don't find what I'm looking for in these. I do know I'm going to grab a pack from topdawg when he relist the nyc sour or onycd. I have to grab those for the simple fact those arre flagship strains in my town like og is in cali. So either sour from topdawg will do. I did have a horrible germ rate with the previous packs but he did replace it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cool. Well I got some regs just incase I don't find what I'm looking for in these. I do know I'm going to grab a pack from topdawg when he relist the nyc sour or onycd. I have to grab those for the simple fact those arre flagship strains in my town like og is in cali. So either sour from topdawg will do. I did have a horrible germ rate with the previous packs but he did replace it.


Good he made it right on those, with all the drama that went on at the other spot i decided to just back off 
there beans!

now with RD price hike i think i will chill on adding more of theres to!
i just dont understand how great breeders like classic/bodhi/esko and
a hand full of others can keep prices low vending at the same spots but 
RD claims its out of there hands?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

^^^preach on...these people must have shitty packaging! hahahaha dont mind me i love stirring the pot...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ^^^preach on...these people must have shitty packaging! hahahaha dont mind me i love stirring the pot...



there packaging is good!


theres a saying.........
if it ain't broke dont fix it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good he made it right on those, with all the drama that went on at the other spot i decided to just back off
> there beans!
> 
> now with RD price hike i think i will chill on adding more of theres to!
> ...


Trust me if we didn't talk in pm I would not be thinking about purchasing again. But yeah I agree with. The price hike and such. I make beans all the time and I don't see how it cost a ton to do that.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

i could see costs going up in expansion. warehouse from your basement. i saw an article months ago in skunk about making seeds. in a 4x4 you can make like 50000 seeds. ill be back with exact numbers because now i want to know the numbers for sure! but i could make a killing with 2 or 3 4x4 or 5x5 tents...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i could see costs going up in expansion. warehouse from your basement. i saw an article months ago in skunk about making seeds. in a 4x4 you can make like 50000 seeds. ill be back with exact numbers because now i want to know the numbers for sure! but i could make a killing with 2 or 3 4x4 or 5x5 tents...


And that fact is where im lost with these prices.


----------



## ace720 (May 8, 2013)

I'm looking to get a super skunk. 
Any body know a good one, or the best one?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

skunk issue 3 vol 8 pg 58 by peter of ch9 seeds

this is an article about making fem seeds. going by this article i can make 50000 seeds in 100 days with 1800watts. keep in mind this is for reversing fems or using chemicals which produces less viable pollen. im assuming if you use a good male n fem you would get more than 50k...but im still learning. one of the best articles iv read in awhile btw...anyone interested in making seeds check it out.goes in depth.


----------



## Mrs. Rare Dankness (May 8, 2013)

if this really works.. let me know.. because 50,000 seeds would be HUGE! does that include all the seeds or just the good seeds. ??? 


greenghost420 said:


> i could see costs going up in expansion. warehouse from your basement. i saw an article months ago in skunk about making seeds. in a 4x4 you can make like 50000 seeds. ill be back with exact numbers because now i want to know the numbers for sure! but i could make a killing with 2 or 3 4x4 or 5x5 tents...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

lol well the actual space im gonna have to assume for that 50000 number is 12x4 using 3 600 lights. but he doesnt go into space used.im also assuming thats good bad and immature seeds. im dying to know this myslef!!!! what percentage of the 50k is premium stock?!!


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

remember i am assuming those few details lol


----------



## Pi$tol (May 9, 2013)

I've also wonder why their is such a price difference from breeder to breeder especially since some of the best breeders charge under $80 for a pack. Can anyone explain that $hit.....No pack thats still being produced should go for over $80 for 10 beans. Its like some breeders are pricing their beans for the commercial grower who's getting $4k a P. 

TB of BSGFs


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 9, 2013)

This is the reason the list of who i buy seeds from get smaller and smaller everyday :/


----------



## Rising Moon (May 13, 2013)

I just got my order from the Tude in the mail today...

The wallet is pretty stealth, but really shitty, lol.

I bought Bodhi's - Aruba Landrace

and got some great free-bees..

TH Seeds Darkstar
Female Seeds Bubblegummer
Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star
World of Seeds Afghan Kush
World of Seeds NL x Big bud auto

Mostly curious about the Critical Sensi Star and the Afghan Kush.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (May 13, 2013)

Rising Moon said:


> I just got my order from the Tude in the mail today...
> 
> The wallet is pretty stealth, but really shitty, lol.
> 
> ...


I ordered that critical sensi star and it was a dud never germed, i did grow their black russian out though.


----------



## Clankie (May 14, 2013)

baddfish99 said:


> My Land race seeds arrived last week in the mail. I have Bodhi seeds Aruba, and Malawi Gold. I am considering putting up a greenhouse to let the Malawi finish outdoors. has anyone grown these out? I am especially excited about the Aruba Land race.


These are a brand new release for the summer, Bodhi has had the Malawi for quite some time and has been working with it. I snagged the Aruba too, because I enjoy short scrubby sativas, and the flavor/scent description was very appealing. Love to get some banana in the terp expressions. However, I have not had a chance to start them yet, will be getting to them in the next couple weeks. I know that Bodhi has only run them outdoors, and recommended running them as such. However, I have some experience with landrace sativas and will be running them indoors. Also got the Dream Beaver recently. 

Recent germ results:
skunk91 (bodhi) 11/11
Sour Nightmare (sin city) 6/6
ECSD x Appalachia (Workingman's Dank) 5/6 (still have a couple days before I pitch the last one)
Sour D x OG (rd) 3/6 (gonna give 'em a couple more days, I guess, started the same time as the Sour Nightmare and ECSD x Appy, the two that came up were some of the first ones up, but since then the other four are no shows.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 14, 2013)

I dropped two packs of Dream Lotus into a wet paper towel tonight, wish me luck!!!


----------



## SCARHOLE (May 15, 2013)

Took 8 clones off my 90 super skunk from Nevils "the seed bank of holland"
And flowered the moma.

S1s will be made.
Soon ill know if my quest for RKS is over......


----------



## lbezphil2005 (May 17, 2013)

ace720 said:


> I'm looking to get a super skunk.
> Any body know a good one, or the best one?


Nirvana, can't go wrong with their super skunk. got a buddy who cracked his first two seeds out of the pack and never needed to crack another'

also here's a pic of my 1960's lambsbread, was collected and held by some good folks for years and bred out to p4 since then. here's some pics from yesterday

Really gonna be interesting, looks like it may have potential, fellas (and ladies)!!


----------



## HGK420 (May 17, 2013)

Rising Moon said:


> I just got my order from the Tude in the mail today...
> 
> The wallet is pretty stealth, but really shitty, lol.
> 
> ...



LOL that wallet woulda been so gangster in 4th grade!

Aruba is what I'm gonna order too i think.. i wanna get some of bhodi's "breeding" but this landrace sounds too cool.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 19, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> LOL that wallet woulda been so gangster in 4th grade!
> 
> Aruba is what I'm gonna order too i think.. i wanna get some of bhodi's "breeding" but this landrace sounds too cool.



Just ordered a second pack of the Aruba, can't wait to see everyone's grow journals. Seems like a lot of people on RIU picked up the Aruba landrace.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2013)

great price too 50 for 12...


----------



## HGK420 (May 19, 2013)

i grabbed a pack of the aruba's as well.  I'm excited to see what its all about. i might actually grab 5 or 6 more packs just to put on the back burner, i got a weird vegas feeling on this one.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 20, 2013)

I plan on running the first pack to see what the strain has to offer and what phenos to look for. If I find something special then I am going to run the second pack searching for a good male to make back up seeds and some new crosses.


----------



## baddfish99 (May 27, 2013)

View attachment 2675494

Road Kill Unicorn by Bodhi seeds


----------



## juts (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone dig AKG's gear? any opinions? I think imma grab some of their new stuff on my next set.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;B-92qAjbGDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&amp;v=B-92qAjbGDo&amp;feature=endscreen[/video]


"smoking on papaya , got a white bitch that look like Mariah"







jamb packed in the lab







rockin quite a few strains , here's something special : magic merlin x lemon skunk (merlin's magic lemon)







chemdawg x blueberry sativa


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good to see you back on the scene gud...... Looking good!


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 3, 2013)

much thanks !


----------



## wontazute (Jun 7, 2013)

Bodhi just had a mini drop over at the Tudeh for the june promo with bodhi freebies.


----------



## gudkarma (Jun 16, 2013)

running some bodhi soon.
myself.

hope KABs fugly girl dont do it better than me.

even if he so called rocked a pathetic cut (he begged for by the way) for a free pack of shwag gear from mr. fagnettics.

so what if KAB gave it 5x more veg than i'd ever waste on such crap.
i mean , i pay the electric here ...not my chick.

still for a grow wizard ...doesnt his girl own all that grow gear & bean stash ?

i think so 

now that is...
too funny !


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 16, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> running some bodhi soon.
> myself.


 Im finishing up some bodhi testers myself and i have to say mr B has it going on


----------



## joeblow81 (Jun 16, 2013)

my goji is fire. pick any pheno and she is top shelf. the keeper gave me 10 oz in a #10 smarty, went 63 days and is straight kush funk punch to the dome stone, bag appeal out the ass. best strain all around ive ever run and ive run a lot. ive run full packs of ssh, motavation, ortega,med man, chocolope, sour kush, shark shock, c99, grapegod, and larry og. also have run a myriad of singles doubles and triples...dozens of other strains and cuts.


----------



## OldLuck (Jun 18, 2013)

Have some Aruba's and skunk91's going


----------



## baddfish99 (Jun 19, 2013)

OldLuck said:


> Have some Aruba's and skunk91's going


Keep us posted on the Aruba's, I'm camping on two packs


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

snow high seeds just dropped some interesting shit! hows the quality from this breeder?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

snow is a old school breeder

i havent run his genetics yet but from what reputation i have heard he is bonifide 

with a impressive mother stock, and experience with genetics


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

sounds solid! some prices are high as shit but his listed true ganster og sounds official! as well as a bunch of crosses and cool sativas hes got going on... just when im trying to save for bodhi and gooey, i need more money! lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2013)

omg, the seed collector's thread lives, it's a miracle..

too bad you weren't here about a year or so ago greenghost, this was the place to be.. nice to see it still going though..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 22, 2013)

i lurked for awhile , just watched like an old man in a trench at the park lol but have been waiting for a reason to b b bump it up over here. the crowd in here is cool!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2013)

Haha. Some left and went to another forum but its still good .in here


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

this is a special place 
[video=youtube;p-54wAE7nJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-54wAE7nJI[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> this is a special place
> [video=youtube;p-54wAE7nJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-54wAE7nJI[/video]


To some! Others act like they forgot where it all started. Im not against anyone or what they do but no need .to talk shit about it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

Good to see this thread get put back onto page #1 of RIU Strain Talk  Can anybody guess what clone only strain is in this pic??









competition trivia fun time


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

skywalker ? not DM

nm 

got to be 

some haze . . with those leaves


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

No mate, clue: it's not an OG kush cut.


----------



## HGK420 (Aug 22, 2013)

that some serious serration. and by skywalker not DM what do you mean? not DM? darth maul?


----------



## zVice (Aug 22, 2013)

exo psychosis?

... harlequin maybe?
BD?

new or old>?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 22, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> that some serious serration. and by skywalker not DM what do you mean? not DM? darth maul?


correct . .. .or i meant DP . . .now on to the next confusion


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> exo psychosis?
> 
> ... harlequin maybe?
> 
> new or old>?


Both wrong but one is close . It's an old girl and has been around the block more than a few times now too.


----------



## zVice (Aug 22, 2013)

would leave the other two..

exo cheese or livers/blues?

unless it was harlequin that was close.. then no clue lol


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

zVice said:


> would leave the other two..
> 
> exo cheese or livers/blues?
> 
> unless it was harlequin that was close.. then no clue lol


Getting so very warm with the UK, which be your final answer though??


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm saying its livers skunk


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I'm saying its livers skunk



We have a winner , it is Blues/Livers. I've had this cut a for over full year as of today and thought I'd mark the occasion lol. This clone is @ 35 days into bloom in these pic's...















I just can not bring myself to part with this cut, I'll have her as long as she will stay alive too lol. It's a hardy clone and can take a beating, mid-strong aroma creeping in now and getting ever stronger!! Skunk musk, with an acidic, chemmy fruit undertone. Classic Blues . But she's got a while to go yet before she's anywhere near ready. Another 35 days is the sweet spot for flavor & potency.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have to admit I had a slight advantage though having a rough idea of what clone only's you have skunk.. 
But those deep serrated leaves I knew it had to be a cheese cut of one sort or another.. just had to remember which cuts you said you had..
But shhh.. don't tell anyone I kinda cheated lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 22, 2013)

Hahaha you lil' devil you , anybody else got something for us?? Guess the Strain name comp for fun??


----------



## HazeHeaven (Aug 23, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> sounds solid! some prices are high as shit but his listed true ganster og sounds official! as well as a bunch of crosses and cool sativas hes got going on... just when im trying to save for bodhi and gooey, i need more money! lol


Yeah that Dr. Zeus for $240/10 seems a bit ridiculous. That better be THE holy grail of sativas at that price.....


----------



## coolkid.02 (Aug 23, 2013)

Snow was saying that people were questioning the legitimacy of his strain because they were so cheap....

I guess he showed them...lol

If you live in Washington state there is a local vendor who carries a lot of SnowHigh (&Bodhi) gear, i got Panama gold for half that tude price, homies name is 4 dragons.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 26, 2013)

loving the gusse the strain!!

first time post here and i fear you guys maybe my only hope. i put it to you seed collectors 

does anyone know how i can acquire a pack of cannaventures ELL electric larry land seeds...love for life if you do!! (but i bet you cant find em lol)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2013)

coolkid.02 said:


> Snow was saying that people were questioning the legitimacy of his strain because they were so cheap....
> 
> I guess he showed them...lol
> 
> If you live in Washington state there is a local vendor who carries a lot of SnowHigh (&Bodhi) gear, i got Panama gold for half that tude price, homies name is 4 dragons.


yup dragons is a good guy . .i also got some seeds from him for the vault


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 26, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> loving the gusse the strain!!
> 
> first time post here and i fear you guys maybe my only hope. i put it to you seed collectors
> 
> does anyone know how i can acquire a pack of cannaventures ELL electric larry land seeds...love for life if you do!! (but i bet you cant find em lol)


Can't help you there but can point you to this OG Kush/Lemon Larry IBL from Alpine seeds >>> http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_141&product_id=405


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> loving the gusse the strain!!
> 
> first time post here and i fear you guys maybe my only hope. i put it to you seed collectors
> 
> does anyone know how i can acquire a pack of cannaventures ELL electric larry land seeds...love for life if you do!! (but i bet you cant find em lol)


Fuck CV, and i have a pack but im keeping it to pee on



THESkunkMunkie said:


> Can't help you there but can point you to this OG Kush/Lemon Larry IBL from Alpine seeds >>> http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_141&product_id=405


much better choice


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 26, 2013)

if you seriously have a pack we need to talk off riu lol, 

its not the lemon larry side i want its the LV Lemon skunk. and as alpines isnt the original lemon larry im not sure on its lemoneyness lol

im in the uk to make matters worse. i have done extensive extensive research on this strain, and im literally pulling my hair out looking for it.

ATM im working with DNA lemon skunk but after a year of pheno hunting i havent hit the nail on the head. trying to differentiate skunk from skunk is quite difficult.

then theres the skunk tones to the smoke etc.....

i really hope your pulling my leg if you do have a pack and are indeed intending to piss on them !!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

ell is gone, ask cv when its coming back.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 26, 2013)

is his FBook page the only way to contact him, it says he aint been on since july and i just spent 65p to message him!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 26, 2013)

CV is a escape artist . . but when he needs cash he will show up . . . . . i know all about that grease ball , to bad some of his cross's were very heady and unique . . . .inflate head>inflate other head>self destruct(fin)


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 26, 2013)

he has an account on here as well, not sure how often he comes on here though..


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 26, 2013)

i think he just made ell x gsc lol not sure if youll get anything you want tho. and he was on facebook like 2 days ago, hit him up again and dont ever fucking pay to send a facebook message! you just got skimmed...everytime iv messaged someone and says pay a dollar so they will see it, just send to other folder lol i got some beans i might come off if my cookies dont come out right...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

wtf lemon thin mint???


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

I really need some help finding this strain seed collectors!!! but in the mean time i recently aquired a few beans of this.......can you gusse what it is??





































pictures courtesy of yorkshireman.

Has pink trichs! 

its a mix off a clone only from a member on here "fingerez" and a very smelly breeders botique strain....any gusses ???


----------



## zVice (Aug 27, 2013)

Smelly cherry x las super lemon haze

aka smelly fingerez


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

lol piss of vice!! give the others a chance hahah well done!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> if you seriously have a pack we need to talk off riu lol,
> 
> its not the lemon larry side i want its the LV Lemon skunk. and as alpines isnt the original lemon larry im not sure on its lemoneyness lol
> 
> ...


I do have that strain yes, I'm an OGK nut, I love smokin the OG vars (I have the SFV & Larry clones too ). Like you I too am in the UK, and if your after lemon flav/aroma then the OG/Lemon Larry IBL from Alpine will 100% put a smile on your face. They've inbred generations from original Elite stock from back in the day. 

Any OG cut/seed will put the Lemon Skunk to shame in flavor & potency, you will need to dial in your cycle to get as big a yield than LS but I'm all for quality over quantity.

The seedbank I linked you to is UK based & legit too, I wont part with my pack as I plan to run them asap. But grab them while they're in stock imho.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 27, 2013)

@Lemon King , lookin for Lemon smell and taste...
http://www.cannabisseedauction.com/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Lemon-Pursang&id=128714


Havin a Guess that strain comp...
Heres one..

@32 days 12/12.. Feminized seed UK breeder.. Think thats enuff hints right...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I do have that strain yes, I'm an OGK nut, I love smokin the OG vars (I have the SFV & Larry clones too ). Like you I too am in the UK, and if your after lemon flav/aroma then the OG/Lemon Larry IBL from Alpine will 100% put a smile on your face. They've inbred generations from original Elite stock from back in the day.
> 
> Any OG cut/seed will put the Lemon Skunk to shame in flavor & potency, you will need to dial in your cycle to get as big a yield than LS but I'm all for quality over quantity.
> 
> The seedbank I linked you to is UK based & legit too, I wont part with my pack as I plan to run them asap. But grab them while they're in stock imho.


sea of seeds and seedsman both stock the alpine version, i have read, read and re-red the description and wasnt sure which traits would be kept. are we talking all uniform lemon smelling plants??

have you ever run DNAS lemon og?? or there new super lemon og?? i have quite recently discovered the "elite" members of the cannabis community that posses really really great cannabis and cuts, im beginning to realise most of the tude etc is full of "commercial strains" for want of a better words, and that the real gems are kept in "elite" circles.

are you from the midlands as well lol (not another northener lol)

thANKS TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR HELP, im sure cannaventures going to get a restraining order on me, i have joined loads of sites just to message him.....and still nothing!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

nag him on facebook, i did lol i got answers about the secret og, flaming cookies, and mvtf x chameleon. also have been ignored on a few occasions too but nag his ass on facebook lol make like 10 accounts and spam him the same Q until he lets you know lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nag him on facebook, i did lol i got answers about the secret og, flaming cookies, and mvtf x chameleon. also have been ignored on a few occasions too but nag his ass on facebook lol make like 10 accounts and spam him the same Q until he lets you know lol


Trust me i can safely say im his number 1 stalker till i get my ell beans (or his LVLS) either way ITS ON lol, but at 65p a message this could get dear lol. he basically gave most of the test beans to noobs, all of the ones i have spoken too, have either ditched it for better gear OR one guy said he couldnt clone at the time so had to let it go. (this was a tester!)

i have even rung nearly every seed bank to see if some stock has slipped behind a desk or summin maybe. A very helpful lady at the tude basically told me to jog on lol!!

i mean it thanks lads i wasnt even expecting much of a reply on this thread. im glad i came.

p.s if your reading this canna, weres my beans bruvvvaaaaaaa??? lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 27, 2013)

he has a bunch of clubkids on facebook for reps. you can hit them up for more info. i think dudes name is matt holland. just kidding about the clubkid fuckboys. lol


----------



## HungryMan420 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have the LVLS cut and the LVPK and the Vegas OG all the cuts are located in Vegas very hard to get. all in TIGHT CIRCLES!!


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

HungryMan420 said:


> I have the LVLS cut and the LVPK and the Vegas OG all the cuts are located in Vegas very hard to get. all in TIGHT CIRCLES!!


well thats helpful! lol only joking!!

yea i know how hard the LVLS is to get. spesh when you live in the uk, hence the search for ELL canna claims theres a 70% lean to the LVLS in over half the phenos.

Hungry man if you cant send me a LVLS cut, get the silver out on that bitch mate....make ya self some moneys....

is the LVLS everything i hope it is? is it that lemoney??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2013)

What breeder or handler of lvls you trying to locate?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2013)

H E double hockey sticks raiser30 is a knowledgeable dude . . .

oh man hazey grapes quote gets me every time


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hard to find good quotes anymore but hazey always said some wack shit lol


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

I am after the las Vegas lemon skunk cut. As far as I know the lemon man Eddie who is responsible for its fame, is the only person you can get it from. He resides at verde wellness centre and despite many many many emails. I have yet to RECIVE a single reply.

Canna has a cut from him and claims his ell cross is mostly 70% LVLS.

I have been growing dna,s lemon skunk for ages now, and I'm really sick of the skunky undertones. I have been searching for a more lvls. Pheno for ages although there is extremely little info on her, how's she grows etc most of the info and only piks I could find are of cannas own cut.

Some of my research on lvls is in my diary in my Sig.

For me this I think is the diamond in the crown strain. I feel so silly to say this but I feel like I'm living for this strain .. I have invested so much time and money into dna trying to find her. All my grows/growing has lead me to this point.

Obtaining her and mastering her is my only intrest, goal, ambition etc

I wish I could talk to eddie, he would be the first and last man I would ever beg to.

Writing this it seems I'm going ott but surely you must know how I feel? For me this strain is the be all and end all.

And if anyone can help I would be so grateful...you don't even know. I would donate my entire seed collection for this girl, she's all I want.

I'm a lemon head after all.

Please help me farmers!!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Aug 28, 2013)

@Lemon King, I know that feeling of wanting for a certain strain, If you are dead set on CV. They are due to make a release over on IC mag, it's been much delayed though... I know CV has been active over there though and his crew hang out on there a lot too. Look for a grower who goes by 'Grown Out', he's part of the CV crew . >>> https://www.icmag.com/ic/forumdisplay.php?f=65738

Also check this guy out, he's parted ways with CV and struck out on his own. May be worth you checking out >>> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=250519


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

cv seems to only pop up on the forums for promoting and selling shit.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

Make to mistake im after THE REAL LAS VEGAS LEMON SKUNK, but i dont think ill ever make it over to vegas i have a record here over our much loved herb.

i am only so intent on CV version as other then DNA its the only breeder who uses the LVLS cut. so my thinking was ill just have too settle for that. (thanks to a pm half read i dont think second best will do now ta monkey man!)

as Hungryman420 said its kept in TIGHT circles. As im in the uk its not like i can go and hang out in vegas making friends to aquire the cut. 

so now im at a cross roads......theres no LVLS, theres no ELL, and the alpine version of lemon larry aint the same as Elite genetics...and we all know what happened there.

I really dont know what to do other then wait for people like hungryman420 who claim to have it and beg like fuck.....

any ideas lads...???

and really thanks again boys, for all the help!!!!


----------



## zVice (Aug 28, 2013)

There's plenty of lemon in the ... errr .. Sea


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

useful as ever vice....like a chocolate fire guard!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hard to find good quotes anymore but hazey always said some wack shit lol


he hasnt logged on for 4 months . . . i miss him


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 28, 2013)

you sure he hasnt logged in under new account? lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2013)

we would know . . no one can flop a line like hazey


----------



## jlicker (Aug 28, 2013)

new to this but started collecting seeds in 1971.everything had seeds -ounces ,pounds, bales. Seeds were always an issue. "is it seedy?? still rings in my head. I always had a shirt cardboard ready to roll a few seeds out before twisting one up,.And those seeds always got saved.BILLIONS of seeds were thrown away in america. Yet many of us knew that genetics was where it was at. even a thai stick would sometimes yield the ancient genetics of its strain. ..Please consider removing the silica packets.they could possibly create too dry an environment in a small air tight space space.perhaps you could store each cherished bit of those precious genetics wrapped in a rolling paper [write the strain on it first] the paper will more than take care of the moisture. put it in a wood vial or a film cannister [am I dating myself],label it and add it to your wine cellar.i guess now you could even take a digital johnboh i love where your head is at.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Aug 28, 2013)

@ King, Ever hear of Lemon G cut from Ohio? Might be something to add to your collection. Not sure if TH zeeds electric lemon G is the same but might be worth trying. Will keep an eye out for the cut you desire. If there was a uk cut besides the cheese to have what would you say would be worth aquiring?


----------



## zVice (Aug 28, 2013)

Psychosis and blues/livers



Pepe le skunk said:


> @ King, Ever hear of Lemon G cut from Ohio? Might be something to add to your collection. Not sure if TH zeeds electric lemon G is the same but might be worth trying. Will keep an eye out for the cut you desire. If there was a uk cut besides the cheese to have what would you say would be worth aquiring?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

Pepe le skunk said:


> @ King, Ever hear of Lemon G cut from Ohio? Might be something to add to your collection. Not sure if TH zeeds electric lemon G is the same but might be worth trying. Will keep an eye out for the cut you desire. If there was a uk cut besides the cheese to have what would you say would be worth aquiring?



yea vice is right either off them two are big producer clone onlys dated around 87....i think, check out some of the picks of both strains on the uk thread, BIG producer, well there obv famous for a reason lol....cherry assasin!

i personally would have a look at the breeders boutique website mate...if you can get me a legit Las vegas lemon skunk cut (two incase one dies in transit lol) ill buy you a pack of everything lol.....


check out dipsy ellsy funny name i know but heres the blurb (and no im not affiliated with BB but dank is dank lol!)


dipsy ellsy...

Genetics= Deep purple x exodus Psychosis x livers/blues x exodus cheese

Flowers = under 9 weeks.

Sub cool's Deep purple crossed with exodus Psychosis crossed with livers/blues crossed with exodus cheese. 
When legends colide this mostly clone only genetics is sure to give you something powerfull and smelly in under 9 weeks.
Support for the branches is essential as the buds get very heavy from about 5 weeks in 12. Dense cone shaped buds are to be expected with high thc profile.
Fruity fuely smells with the unmistakable stank of the cheese, psychosis and livers/blues.


----------



## zVice (Aug 28, 2013)

They've also created dog kush, featured in high times earths strongest strains

http://www.hightimes.com/view/strongest-strains-2013

puffin on some 3 month cured pup right now


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 28, 2013)

kept that on the down low eh vice ....wont be long till your catching some zzzzzz's lol


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Aug 29, 2013)

King,
Lemon skunk out in vegas with the clone stars. Someone might have seen it. 
Nice picture. What one is that? 
Love the description."Fruity fuely smells with the unmistakable stank "
Sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

Pepe le skunk said:


> King,
> *Lemon skunk out in vegas with the clone stars*. Someone might have seen it.
> Nice picture. What one is that?
> Love the description."Fruity fuely smells with the unmistakable stank "
> Sounds like a keeper.


that sounds like it might be exactly what im after!!!(you have me very very excited!!) who are the clone stars??? (cool name lol)

that's a pick of the described strain dippsy ellsy, its basically a mix of all of the uk clone onlys with abit of subs gear thrown in to dilute it!! (lol only joking)

they have a few other strains like the dog as said above....and im not sure if its released yet, but i heard they may have a strain called two toke killer....named for obv reasons lol

tbh imo BB are making big moves releasing clone onlys, that have been otherwise impossible to get, but not only that there selecting great cuts and breeding them into super strains! i dont know of any other breeders that have stepped away from all the generic names and concentrated solely on providing customers with straight FIRE genetics!

what more could you want!


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Aug 29, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> who are the clone stars??? (cool name lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to copyright that name. Will keep an eye out for her. Who is BB? Like the idea of straight fire genetics.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry BB = breeders boutique


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 9, 2013)

What happened to this awesome thread?


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 9, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What happened to this awesome thread?


It was deemed too cool for RIU and "moved" to another forum.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 9, 2013)

What forum? All the reg posters still post at it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 9, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What forum? All the reg posters still post at it?


Yep they sure do...

good seeing you online puff!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 10, 2013)

great tits tuff


----------



## tallstraw (Oct 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> I am after the las Vegas lemon skunk cut. As far as I know the lemon man Eddie who is responsible for its fame, is the only person you can get it from. He resides at verde wellness centre and despite many many many emails. I have yet to RECIVE a single reply.
> 
> Canna has a cut from him and claims his ell cross is mostly 70% LVLS.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. For me, it's ecsd. There's a shop around me that carried it for a few weeks. I was picking up meds for my girl. It was yhe strongest smelling diesel ever. Was on him abiut getting a cut or 2 for weeks. He said theyd be stopping in this day or that day like they akways did, and everytime i came in hed be like idk why they keep ditching. Finally he called the guys that were growing it in front of me, cuz he felt bsd I kept coming in week after week with no luck. and they said they had to shut down the facility, because 1 plant picked up PM, somehow and gave it to like 3/7 mothers. So they assumed they all had it, and etc. Thr mothers were all clone only strains,. They lost thousands just on the prices of the clone only mothers. I've never seen another sd/ecsd, that gave me close to the high that their ecsd did with all the taste and everything to go with it. I wrote down how I felt and everything all the shit I could remember, because I wanted to find out what it really was, I just had to grow it. almost word for word it described the experience I had, and so I was 95% sure I had the real thing. He's never carried it since, or gotten any new meds from those people. They haven't established themselves back again or something. Im living to find a real cut of the ECSD lol. Bought DrGt, hoping to find a pheno close to the original.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 10, 2013)

Lurking & smokin out but still here (every now & again)...


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2013)

Skunk I see your growing skills at a couple other sites I'm on. Keep it green broham


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Skunk I see your growing skills at a couple other sites I'm on. Keep it green broham


 sup puff?? forgot to answer your pm, but as always, nice to see you m8..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 10, 2013)

U2 buddy no worries partna!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2013)

what other forum has this thread moved too. pm me with detail...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 11, 2013)

It jumped ship to Seed Depot forum, kinda like the rapture lol. I'm a sinner and got left behind hahaha, jk


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2013)

What did the ban hammer come flying out again and everyone bailed?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> What did the ban hammer come flying out again and everyone bailed?


No you know when it all went down a year or so ago puff...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Oct 11, 2013)

Not sure really but some must have felt like the need for a change. More freedom of speech maybe, I'm not sure but this thread idea was poached for the big collectors who were mainly just here. Most of the tudes big spenders talked about planned purchases together. So naturally another seed bank with own forum was gonna see the potential here to sell to all these guys  .


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2013)

Gotcha. I remember last year but thought maybe the dust settled. This thread was always the best one on here. I can see why they were interested in it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2013)

They would never activate my account over there, so i say a big fu to tsd..
They'll never get a penny from me..


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2013)

That's odd rb1. They got some interesting goods over there but I'm yet to snag anything from them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2013)

Same issue i had with breedbay forum activation email was going to spam and auto deleted
once that was fixed i got right in! Same thing for tsd


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 11, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Same issue i had with breedbay forum activation email was going to spam and auto deleted
> once that was fixed i got right in! Same thing for tsd


 I checked my spam folders and don't have anything set on auto delete..
I even pm'ed monster drank and nada..

I am pretty sure it.stems from my repeating wbw's claim of not getting his order when tsd first opened as I know my post was seen by JD or w/e admin is over there and they didn't like it..
Oh effin well is what I say.. I'm a member on enough forums and sure as shit ain't going to beg tsd to activate me.. I feel I'm a pretty solid member of each and every site I belong to and tsd's loss is another sites gain..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I checked my spam folders and don't have anything set on auto delete..
> I even pm'ed monster drank and nada..
> 
> I am pretty sure it.stems from my repeating wbw's claim of not getting his order when tsd first opened as I know my post was seen by JD or w/e admin is over there and they didn't like it..
> Oh effin well is what I say.. I'm a member on enough forums and sure as shit ain't going to beg tsd to activate me.. I feel I'm a pretty solid member of each and every site I belong to and tsd's loss is another sites gain..


I feel you racer! Half the forums im a member to i dont even log in anymore!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 11, 2013)

Same thing with me. I browse through here,skunk, zon, netics, tsd, nwgt. But really only post here,skunk and just recently tsd. Fuck em lol


----------



## mdjenks (Oct 24, 2013)

what up all


----------



## jkahndb0 (Nov 17, 2013)

/\.... Haha, good times...



It was the same for me...lol

I took a yr+ break and then when I came back to rollitup i was like
Huh? Where the fuck did everyone go...
And my inbox was full of pm's tellin me everyone moved to TSD... 

I bet the TSD has made a TON of $$ from that move, just look at the view count.. It has gotten 1,200,000 views in 1 year that's more than this one...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah it is sad to see a lot of people not here anymore.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

i shouldve moved over there i guess but fuck that...i cruised to the gage forum but that shit stays dead.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats why you came back for our love ghost! 

Are there any seeds going around right now that are the shit that you don't want to quit? I feel like it is getting harder to get seeds (have had 2 attempts and no deliveries yet and then got another trial on the way and hoping sannies will ship out for a 3rd time but not holding my breath.) 

Soooo the gist is, what seeds do I need to get NOW to save to pass around in later years and keep the love spreading.


----------



## kgp (Nov 20, 2013)

I like riu because you can speak what you believe and don't have to worry about getting banned.


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 20, 2013)

Honestly, thats why im still on any site. This one has more freedoms than most others i have checked out.... Hoping to collect some bodhi shit soon as well.


----------



## DJapeshit (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got some bodhi of my own. Some SnowQueen (pinequeen x snow lotus).

Regarding TSD, I've had no problems yet. Still super new, but everyones super nice over there like rollitup. And a bunch of breeders are easy to get in touch with. They all have there own separate sub forums.

Some freebies I just got from them: 
Oregon huckleberry x gdp/hippie headband
Oregon Berry Kush(Blue Magoo x Forest Fire)
Afgooe x Romulan Joes ibl

I'm real excited about that OBK. The Forest Fire dad is Yeti Og x Fire Og. And I just found out that Blue Magoo is Blue Dream x Afgooe. Its gonna be a good year


----------



## |B3RNY| (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't log in anywhere except RIU anymore. I've never had any problems, I mean trolls and buttholes come with any forum and I welcome noobs with open arms. The last many-several pages of the seed collectors thread has turned into people asking where everybody went; the thread hasn't lost numbers, the faces have just evolved. That being said, I have just ordered some Honey BooBoo seeds (from the Attitude, admittedly), mostly sold on the name but (flame me now) I've always been happy with the stuff I've had from DNA/as well as Reserva Privada. Honey BooBoo, can't be too bad of a mix (Bubba Kush X Captain Krypt OG) & is a strapping addition to the seed collection. I'll let everybody know how it goes. Suppose to have average yields with an average 56-63 days of flower time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 25, 2013)

|B3RNY| said:


> I don't log in anywhere except RIU anymore. I've never had any problems, I mean trolls and buttholes come with any forum and I welcome noobs with open arms. The last many-several pages of the seed collectors thread has turned into people asking where everybody went; the thread hasn't lost numbers, the faces have just evolved. That being said, I have just ordered some Honey BooBoo seeds (from the Attitude, admittedly), mostly sold on the name but (flame me now) I've always been happy with the stuff I've had from DNA/as well as Reserva Privada. Honey BooBoo, can't be too bad of a mix (Bubba Kush X Captain Krypt OG) & is a strapping addition to the seed collection. I'll let everybody know how it goes. Suppose to have average yields with an average 56-63 days of flower time.


Good vibes your way on that order from the tude! Hope you get it.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Dec 1, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Good vibes your way on that order from the tude! Hope you get it.


Thanks a lot!! I'm hopig it will come in tomorrow, I'm a little impatient but I've alwas got my orders from The Attitude. They have left a freeby out here and there but I don't mind as long as I get what I pay for atleast.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

|B3RNY| said:


> I don't log in anywhere except RIU anymore. I've never had any problems, I mean trolls and buttholes come with any forum and I welcome noobs with open arms. The last many-several pages of the seed collectors thread has turned into people asking where everybody went; the thread hasn't lost numbers, the faces have just evolved. That being said, I have just ordered some Honey BooBoo seeds (from the Attitude, admittedly), mostly sold on the name but (flame me now) I've always been happy with the stuff I've had from DNA/as well as Reserva Privada. Honey BooBoo, can't be too bad of a mix (Bubba Kush X Captain Krypt OG) & is a strapping addition to the seed collection. I'll let everybody know how it goes. Suppose to have average yields with an average 56-63 days of flower time.


Let me know how you get on with those, I picked them up along with Sour Krypt. But I recently sourced both the Katsu & Pre '98 Bubba clones so it's been left back in the collection. While I play with the clone onlies


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

damn you got both the 98 and katsu! nice score!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn you got both the 98 and katsu! nice score!


I have a few of these "elite" clones, my stable of moms holds these atm (with from seed keepers I selected "my cut"):

*'Blues/Livers'*
*'Original/Exo Cheese'*
*'Mango Haze'*
*'Lost Island Kush' - (M8 lost kush x Fantasy Island) *_*[M8 dom pheno] *__(my cut)_
*'Cherry Puff'  #7* _(my cut)_
*'Banana Puff' *_(my cut)_
*Bubba Kush *_(Katsu)_
*Bubba Kush *_(Pre '98 )_
*White Fire *_(Sure Fire cut)_
*SFV-OG*
*Chem D*
*E.C.S.D.* _(Devils Harvest Krew cut)_
*Sour Power *_(my cut)_
*Alien Rock Candy *_(my cut)_

I'm awaiting a few more too, Adub, Chocolope (DNA cut), Chem Sister, Giesel, LVPK and a few others still to be confirmed . Underground clones circulate the UK and these are the USA real deals - Thanx to the power of the internet and the good people sharing these around. I'm part of a UK circle of growers and we have been blessed with cool connections in the states sending these elites over.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

u put in work! much deserved and respect! nice stable of moms


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanx bro,


----------



## kgp (Dec 13, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I have a few of these "elite" clones, my stable of moms holds these atm (with from seed keepers I selected "my cut"):
> 
> *'Blues/Livers'*
> *'Original/Exo Cheese'*
> ...


Nice! I have a couple of those cuts too. Chemd, 98 bubba, wifi keeper pheno, and the best fir last sfv. Excellent selection I must say. Too bad you didn't keep that tahoe. I still get excited every time I see the post.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Thanx bro,


skunk what's up?

Tell me the difference between the 2 bubba cuts you holding?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

kgp said:


> Nice! I have a couple of those cuts too. Chemd, 98 bubba, wifi keeper pheno, and the best fir last sfv. Excellent selection I must say. Too bad you didn't keep that tahoe. I still get excited every time I see the post.


Thanx mate, I missed tahoe but since then there have been other OG's come & go too and only the best of flavors & effects of a strain will keep it in my rotation. The Cherry Puff #7 & Lost Island Kush (pheno I found in a pack of Bodhi beans) and it put's the tahoe I had to shame in every way. I'm flowering out my Larry OG mom now as she don't match up to LIK in power & flavor either. The SFV I'm running in flower for the first time atm so haven't made my mind up for long haul keeping until I smoke her. 

This is the larry OG I have decided to let go (clone not from seed)


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

This is my lovely LIK (Lost Island Kush) Rock hard buds that reek of lemony wax, kinky pine cleaner OG funk. A personal favorite


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 13, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> skunk what's up?
> 
> Tell me the difference between the 2 bubba cuts you holding?


Hey bro, I've been meaning to catch up with you . I don't have any pics on my h/d but will take some & post for you later today. The Katsu cut I've had a few months now, I vegged out a large bush for flower and cut clones for mothering. She's slow in veg, but she seems to waken up in flower and doubles in size to pack the branches with awesome chunky colas that carry gorgeous earthy/coffee/musk aromas. It's an honor to finally meet this girl in person, it's everything I've read about and seen of Bubba online. I can't wait to harvest and sample at long last. The Pre' '98 has just landed with me so I'm still vegging out small clones of it atm.

Also fella I flowered *Starfighter F2 *I have and totally agree with you about her being "a pretty girl that can't f**k" lol. This is the pheno I ran, lemon/citrus zesty aroma absolutely caked in sugar resin. Nice looks/aroma and yield but bland flavor & little high from her. Very disappointed with it altogether and it's in for the very last run now as mother didn't cut the standard so I'm gonna flower her out for space to crack more beans.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Hey bro, I've been meaning to catch up with you . I don't have any pics on my h/d but will take some & post for you later today. The Katsu cut I've had a few months now, I vegged out a large bush for flower and cut clones for mothering. She's slow in veg, but she seems to waken up in flower and doubles in size to pack the branches with awesome chunky colas that carry gorgeous earthy/coffee/musk aromas. It's an honor to finally meet this girl in person, it's everything I've read about and seen of Bubba online. I can't wait to harvest and sample at long last. The Pre' '98 has just landed with me so I'm still vegging out small clones of it atm.
> 
> Also fella I flowered *Starfighter F2 *I have and totally agree with you about her being "a pretty girl that can't f**k" lol. This is the pheno I ran, lemon/citrus zesty aroma. Nice looks/aroma and yield but bland flavor & little high from her. Very disappointed with it altogether and it's in for the very last run now as mother didn't cut the standard so I'm gonna flower her out for space to crack more beans.


Would love to see Those pics of the Bubba when you get them in glory. Been hearing good things about the Katsu and only had the pre 98 from seed so I have a idea on that 1.

The star fighters tho I think the yield and looks were the only thing I liked about them.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

which 98 bubba, cali con or clone only or another white?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> which 98 bubba, cali con or clone only or another white?


cali conn pre 98 Bubba be regs


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

what, u snagged regs? how was the quality? u have a thread?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

Quality was good knockout earthy kush. Low yield hard rock buds. I grabbed the regs when they first dropped on attitude years back.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

you still have some?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2013)

I have in a cross I made bubba x Tahoe og


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 14, 2013)

I bet that is a nice cross WBW! 
Ole swerve said more bubba regs would be dropped "soon" and that was almost a year ago already. But I don't need to tell you how he is at all do I


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 14, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I have in a cross I made bubba x Tahoe og


Thats right. A few hundred pages back you got a keeoer ass tahoe OG from cali gear to right?

I think I went apeshit buying the tahoe og after you shared that. I think that was you wyte.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2013)

hydgrow said:


> Thats right. A few hundred pages back you got a keeoer ass tahoe OG from cali gear to right?
> 
> I think I went apeshit buying the tahoe og after you shared that. I think that was you wyte.


Few hundred pages back then yeah that might be mines but others posted some nice Tahoe shots in here as well. I want to pop some more just thinking about it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I bet that is a nice cross WBW!
> Ole swerve said more bubba regs would be dropped "soon" and that was almost a year ago already. But I don't need to tell you how he is at all do I


Haha nah you don't need to tell me about good old dodge n swerve. Poplars a mod n grower on this site grew some outdoors and said it was indeed a good cross I had pics of that posted in here as well it was grown outdoors and looked very good


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2013)

i asked swerve about bubba regs, at this point the s1s are prob better


----------



## wheezer (Dec 15, 2013)

hello boys and girls. What the hell's been going on around here lately. I was just wondering if an old head like myself might be allowed to hang out wit you guys for a while?? I don't think I have left any enemies over here or anything, I only left cause of some bullshit that hopefully is long behind and can stay there.
WBW I see yur still handin' out...good to see ya!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2013)

Always welcome wheezer! Everything is cool don't see no b.s. happening as of lately.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 15, 2013)

coooool. You know me, I just wanna hang out and do mt thang. I don't like the BS. Good to see ya still here. Found a bunch of the ol' crue still hangin' in the outdoor section, so it looks like I'm back home to stay for a while.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 15, 2013)

am i wrong to be thinking TSD forum is down right now? nothings been posted since the 11th best i can tell and i cant get any threads to load. same issues for you?


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 15, 2013)

yea, its down.


----------



## HGK420 (Dec 15, 2013)

word I've been updating java and flash and shit thinking something was messed up on my end til i noticed the no activity since the 11th.

any wild rumors yet? 

hope it comes back up, I love the auction culture over there.


----------



## wheezer (Dec 15, 2013)

yea it sucks it's down, but I needed to get out and check in some other homies in other forums. I've got alot of friends over here!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Dec 15, 2013)

it's been awhile.. lol
how's everybody doing?

i feel like if i just got back with an ex lol


----------



## wheezer (Dec 16, 2013)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> it's been awhile.. lol
> how's everybody doing?
> 
> i feel like if i just got back with an ex lol


hehehe..yea I know what ya mean.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh i know you all remember me. Right now in my world colorado has been coming up with the sought after strains like GoldenGoat and 303 Kush. Right now in Cali its Alien OG.

I have been in a grow op for the last couple of years and we are about to run alien OG, GreenCrack, Mazar, Fire OG, and ChemDawg 91 all clones for you seed heads, 28 in all.

what about you guys, any new strains?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice to see you back around wheezer!


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 16, 2013)

@THEskunkmonky: You should make dry ice hash with it then heat press that starfighter F2 .

Props on your cuts man!


some of the clones for the new run and a pic of DIH a mix of Chernobyl, BLZ Bud, GreenCrack


----------



## Ganja.Farmer (Dec 16, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Nice to see you back around wheezer!


Don't get too excited. 




wheezer said:


> ok glad I don't have to go back to troll-it-up permenently. That would suck out loud!


https://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?1087-The-Seed-Collector-s-Thread&p=193626&viewfull=1#post193626


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ganja.Farmer said:


> Don't get too excited.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?1087-The-Seed-Collector-s-Thread&p=193626&viewfull=1#post193626


 That shit really pisses me.the fuck off...
Hey jerk offs, how about the next time your site gets hacked, just stay the fuck away from here, we don't want or need you.. good bye and good riddance.. fuck off..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> That shit really pisses me.the fuck off...
> Hey jerk offs, how about the next time your site gets hacked, just stay the fuck away from here, we don't want or need you.. good bye and good riddance.. fuck off..


Funny isn't it! Always 2 sides to a coin.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2013)

That really does bug the shit out of me wbw.. don't get it twisted, I visit multiple forums, but I do it often and not just when one was down.. and when I go to one and act like everyone there is my best friend, I don't go on another and say damn, you know that site I was on 5 minutes ago saying how many friends I have ?? Well, fuck them right in the ass..

That's why I like skunk munkie so much.. man has class..


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2013)

why i have just chosen to stay on one forum. i checked out a few, but i tend to show loyalty and riu has done me good.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> why i have just chosen to stay on one forum. i checked out a few, but i tend to show loyalty and riu has done me good.


 Me too for the most part .. I visit maybe Idk, 2 other sites, but riu has been my go to now for going on 5 years, and in do call this place home, which I guess is why I got so.offended..


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2013)

Homos on the internet will be homos on the net...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> Homos on the internet will be homos on the net...


 were those posts of mine a bit too much? should i go back and edit them and play nice, or just leave it as is?


----------



## travisw (Dec 16, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> were those posts of mine a bit too much? should i go back and edit them and play nice, or just leave it as is?


I think you were justified in saying what you said, and didn't say anything wrong.

I'd let them stand


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2013)

Same way I feel about that. No need for fake people here one second you miss this place next 1 it's troll-it-up lmao lame as they come.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2013)

travisw said:


> I think you were justified in saying what you said, and didn't say anything wrong.
> 
> I'd let them stand





wyteberrywidow said:


> Same way I feel about that. No need for fake people here one second you miss this place next 1 it's troll-it-up lmao lame as they come.


 thanks guys, some times i tend to let emotions get the best of me, than 5 minutes later i start to feel guilty for something i said, but in this case, i do feel it was just..


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

I still like wheezer, that was weird to be that way though! A little bi polar of you too RB but I still love you man! lol
Some cool peeps left here, it is what it is. 
Still plenty of cool peeps stayed too! Funny a bunch of the cooler ones became mods here. 
Just got to not flip out when there's a troll storm hahah. 
Meh, here's to the RIU crew.....
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 16, 2013)

Give me a nug and I will smoke it, give me a seed and I will grow many nugs to share.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 16, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I still like wheezer, that was weird to be that way though! A little bi polar of you too RB but I still love you man! lol
> Some cool peeps left here, it is what it is.
> Still plenty of cool peeps stayed too! Funny a bunch of the cooler ones became mods here.
> Just got to not flip out when there's a troll storm hahah.
> ...


 bi-polar of me? really? just because when someone acts like they're our best friend only to talk shit five minutes later?? really?
or just because i have a conscious and don't like to ruffle people's feathers even after they show their true colors??

fuck it, i'm not changing a thing i said, it's all right there for them to read the next time their site crashes and they want to come and act like our best friend again..


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 16, 2013)

lol just because your undecided......


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 16, 2013)

Preech on racer


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 17, 2013)

What's the matter? Did your precious un- trolled site crash again and you were forced to slum it again ???

And what person was trolling in this thread? The only one I see is you, all acting.like.you a friend only to go turn around not even 24 hours and talk shit about your friends ? And you wonder why people got offended? Really ?? We might be trolls and not the cool kids, but we sure as fuck have feelings and take an offense to phony people who act like our friends and 5 minutes later turn around and talk shit about us..
I went to hs with tons of.people like you, I sure as shit ain't gonna take it now, not here..


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 17, 2013)

Well shit not much has changed on this thread.  I haven't left this site since I signed up I just went to a different thread, the irish growers thread and everyone is cool and we are quick to stop smack talk so we can get back to talking about growing actually all aspects of mj, music, movies whatever. The irish guys are spot on.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 17, 2013)

i'm a member of at least 8-10 forums, 3 invitation only, i call 1 home but don't go there much as place is dead. there's a lot of knowledgeable people here, i take what i can from them, liked or not. we all know there's plenty of immature kids on this site, thats why we have ignore capabilities. take it for what you want, i'll take the knowledge n leave the childish immature bs to the kids. ps. i will call a spade a spade though!
this is not directed at anyone but everyone!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2013)

Wheezer is a good dude but RB has every right to be offended. Honestly I am a bit offended too. I mean Wheez and I aren't close or anything but I considered him a homie. My REAL homies never left and wouldn't shit talk my friendship elsewhere.... I don't think they would anyway! Racerboy and Whyteberrywidow are some cool mutherfuckers and have been cool since I met them years ago, that is how a friend should be.... true!
Now they are mods, rightfully so. Just so you guys know I consider us friends, I wouldn't diss you under any circumstances. It's unfortunate that there are those who don't put much value on the relationships they make here that's all.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2013)

added 
( Absolute Blue x joseph) & (forum cut x joseph) to the G.stash,the new yr is goona be real fun.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 17, 2013)

i collect a little (compared to some of ya'll)

berry white bx 4 x Fire Alien - Green Beanz

chem dd f2 - Green Beanz

Berry White Bx - Green Beanz

The OG #18 (fem) - Reserva Privada

Thai Lights - Bag seed

Jack Straw (Dynamite x Bubblegum) - Grojak

Bubblegum #3 F2 - Grojak

Bubblegum #4 F2 - Grojak

Dairy Queen x Bubblegum - Grojak

Abusive OG x Sour Diesel IBL S1 - Grojak

Gods Gift x Bubblegum - Grojak

American Kush (bubba kush x sin city kush) - Alphakronic Seeds

SSH x Grapefruit Haze - CannaVenture

Mr Nice - Sensi Seeds

Grape Stomper - Bag Seed (Wintergreen)

La Affie x Double Purple Doja - Riot Seeds

Sensi Star (sativa) x The Flight F1 - FancyWeed

Sensi Star (indica) x The Flight F2 - FancyWeed

Delahaze (fem) - Paradise Seeds

West Coast Sour Diesel x Alien Kush F2 - PNW Roots

Abula (strawberry diesel x Alien Kush F2) - PNW Roots

Straw Hat (Abula x Strawberry Kush) - PNW Roots

Bubblegum - Serious Seeds

SSH x SSH F3 - MNP

Gorilla Biscuit (sense star x tres sister) - Seeds of Compassion

SSSDH - Conesour Genetics

Alien Blackberry (Blackberry x Alien Kush F2) - Spyder 

Tres Sister x Astrodawg F1 - Spyder

Abusive x Astrodawg - Spyder

Super Fire Alien (flav x fire alien) - Exotic Genetics


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 17, 2013)

Grojak said:


> i collect a little (compared to some of ya'll)
> 
> berry white bx 4 x Fire Alien - Green Beanz
> 
> ...


Nice line up you have there! Have you ever had just plain old Alien OG? I haven't yet but its in the line up for the next run, 5 cuts of alien og from harborside dispensary in Oakland.

I quit collecting beans I have enough to last me years. I am with a grow op now and we pop seeds, run them, keep the best pheno, make cuts of it and run them a few more times until we have 4 -5oz then move on to the next strain. 

I've heard a lot of Goji OG and I have a few beans of it and am looking forward to running it. I tried and tried to get grape stomper but it seems impossible so I went with elephant stomper but have yet to run it. You might say why did I buy beans when I can buy cuts but with cuts you need to treat them so you don't bring anything into your garden but DHN Nursery at HarborSide has always done us right and no problems. As far as beans go at dispensaries you are limited to about 5 different breeders and you only get 5 - 10 beans for $100.

I also want to try nebula by Paradise seeds (its a haze crossed with white widow).

Also I want to get my hands on 303 Kush but its a colorado strain that hasn't made its way to cali yet.

We are a very small grow op with only a few patience and we don't take donations due to the low income of the patience its done all out of compassion for what ever condition they have.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 17, 2013)

On stock we have (flowers dried and cured) chernobyl, Hex, BLZ Bud, The White, Fire OG, Mazar, Green Crack, Vortex, White Fire, Grandpa Larry OG, Jilly Bean, Purple Kush, Candy Jack, Purple Diesel. (nothing as exotic as most of you on this thread)

Concentrates: BHO Shatter (too strong for all of us), BHO EarWax, Bubble Hash from all of the flowers above, and Kief from all of the flowers above, Royal Jelly (Super Silver Haze oil), and BlueBerry kief.

Edibles: MediCaramels


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 17, 2013)

Just to say, I love you all as my brothers & sistas no matter what forum/board your on. We're all just growers/smokers after all with the same love - the love of cannabis!! 

Forum divides between us really are silly when we all have a common enemy - the powers that keep this special plant illegal (ime the only enemy we have). Cliques & fanboys are found within every hobby circle, but we really should stand united . 

Smoke another one down and lets get this thread back on track .

@Grojak that's a great start to your bean collection. Be warned though it can get expensive when the addiction kicks in  . As most of us here already know, with collections overflowing and still buying more & more.

What have been everybody's recent pick ups from all the new releases this Autumn?? I couldn't resist picking up DNA's Tangie & Kosher Kush in regs, also picked up Tangerine Power & White Nightmare F2 in regs from Sin City too.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2013)

most recent seed buy is (lemon alien)=Super Lemon Haze x Alien Bubba"Swerve's Cut" ( laplata seeds)

from holistic nursery..


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 17, 2013)

The last beans I got were: 
SnowCap LA (SnowCap x LA Confidential) DNA Genetics Seeds 
White Romulan x Biker Kush (No Details, my guess Karma Genetics since they have the Biker Kush= Hells Angel OG x SFV OG Kush)
BigBud x White Widow by Female Seeds
Chocolate Heaven (Chocolate Thai x Haze) By G13 Labs
BlueBerry Headband (BlueBerry x Emerald OG x Cali Sour D x Pre98 Bubba) by Emerald Triangle
GrapeFruit (C99 x Strong Fruity Sativa) by Female Seeds


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2013)

Man its to bad we all couldnt just be friends, we were at one time! Lines dont have to be drawn in sand
over different forums... Think about it we all dont live in the same house lol we have our own place,
and visit friends when we want... The forums are no different! What is fact is we are all apart of a canna
family if we like it or not.

merry xmas folks and lets bring 2014 the new year to be a year of steping forward and not back


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 17, 2013)

couple packs of pablo cheese, were my last. not the biggest list i've seen grojak but some nice genetics in there!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man its to bad we all couldnt just be friends, we were at one time! Lines dont have to be drawn in sand
> over different forums... Think about it we all dont live in the same house lol we have our own place,
> and visit friends when we want... The forums are no different! What is fact is we are all apart of a canna
> family if we like it or not.
> ...


I thought we were all friend then to see shit said and people's actions show different. I mean every single person started here in this thread and because one lies yo get people to jump ship now this is trollitup. There's no need To be shit talking then come here act like everything is the same then go to another forum to talk shit about this one that's lame as he'll and people need to get called on thier bullshit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man its to bad we all couldnt just be friends, we were at one time! Lines dont have to be drawn in sand
> over different forums... Think about it we all dont live in the same house lol we have our own place,
> and visit friends when we want... The forums are no different! What is fact is we are all apart of a canna
> family if we like it or not.
> ...


I thought we were all friend then to see shit said and people's actions show different. I mean every single person started here in this thread and because one lies yo get people to jump ship now this is trollitup. There's no need To be shit talking then come here act like everything is the same then go to another forum to talk shit about this one that's lame as he'll and people need to get called on thier bullshit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2013)

No i agree wyte this wasnt one sided i rote it for both sides

i have never claimed theres a better side!
and never will, theres +\- to everything it 
boils down to what a person is more 
compfortable with.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 17, 2013)

Its nice everyone is getting it out in the air! Sounds like a fresh start is about to happen to this thread and I know a couple of years ago i was a punk but realized that is not the way to go about things like you all say these forums are for mostly talking about what we are passionate about, cannabis! And talking about music movies etc but mostly grows, strains, advice, etc. i like the direction this is going from yesterday and i thank you guys for not bringing up the past with me because that is the past and not me now!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2013)

Everybody can turn a new leaf jenks

thats stepping forward and not back


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 17, 2013)

some pics from the grow op before we added a tent to the cab. Its Chernobyl and Vortex:


View attachment 2932178View attachment 2932179View attachment 2932180View attachment 2932181


----------



## Grojak (Dec 17, 2013)

Latest pickup Spice of Life - Blue Satellite 2.2, vegging those and some La Affie x DPD atm, I'm really hoping for a solid male out of the BS 2.2's I have an AWESOME DJ shorts Blueberry (sativa) that I want to hit this back to (it's already a backcross of the BB... Blueberry x (Blueberry x Grapefruit = Sweet Tooth)


Oh and a super tight nit Black Cherry Soda - pink pheno (which will remain tight nit) is heading my way in a few days, I'm giving up my (from seed) Buddha Tahoe which I hoard for it but it'll be worth it.


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 18, 2013)

Man you guys have strains I still haven't heard of and I've been in the game awhile now. I'm not a breeder just don't have the room but props on all you breeders out there!

Shit I thought I was up town with Snowcap LA and White Romulan x Biker Kush but that seems childs play compared to you guys.

have any of you heard of 8 Daze (Grape Kush F2 x Purple Thai), Bom Bom (Big Bud x Critical Mass x Skunk), Bubble and Squeak (SOG's Big Buddha Cheese x Double Bubble), Cosmic Brain (Oregon Afghani x Space Queen F3)?


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 19, 2013)

@jenks I've heard of Bubble & Squeak (Greenman/Kingdom Organic) and the Cosmic Brain (Dynasty/Prof P) 

@WBW I'm late posting you these but here's the Katsu Bubba @ 60 days bloom


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics skunk. I'm looking forward to adding Katsu to 1 of my tents I need to get my keepers up


----------



## beans davis (Dec 19, 2013)

Some of the stuff I have from Classic ceeds...i'll thro some other breeders stuff up later...but Cassic is my fav breeder by far

Jacalyn-90% indie 10% burmese
Jack Frost X NL/Thai
80s Cali Afghani x Skunk-light feeders
Jack Frost X Pride of Afghanistan
Lemon Diesel X Pride of Afghanistan
C99
Shiska Pearl X Romulan
Romulan Joes IBL
Romulan-from romulan Joe...not worked by classic
G13/Purple Haze X Romulan
Humboldt Kush
Oregon Master Kush
ChemBerry
ChemJacked
ChemDog X Alpha Diesel
Chemdog/Alpha Diesel X C99
Classics Big Bud X Purple Urkle/Fire OG Kush
Mali Highland/Columbian Gold X Sour Diesel
Purple Urkle X Fire OG Kush
Purple Urkle X P.Urkle/Fire OG Kush
Diesel x P.Urkle/Fire Og Kush
NLs/Haze X P.Urkle/Fire Og Kush
Deep Amnesia X Jack Herer
Afghooie 
Afghooie X Romulan Joes IBL
Afghooie X ChemDog/Alpha Diesel
G13/Hash Plant-aka 80s Hawaiian Indica
Mazar-I-Shariff-land race


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 19, 2013)

@THESkunkMunkie: Looks good nice stacking on the calyx's as well man! Looks indie dom with the fat leaves.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 20, 2013)

Grojak nice score on those gorilla biscuits!! Seeds of compassion beans have been hard for me to grab I can't seem to locate em lol. I got grape candy from noodles tho. I got purple rhino x herijuania growing from him to. I also got SoCal master kush s1, scmk x c99, sleestack, kandy kush x skunk#1, ecsd x snow lotus and some other shit going right now.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 21, 2013)

puffntuff said:


> Grojak nice score on those gorilla biscuits!! Seeds of compassion beans have been hard for me to grab I can't seem to locate em lol. I got grape candy from noodles tho. I got purple rhino x herijuania growing from him to. I also got SoCal master kush s1, scmk x c99, sleestack, kandy kush x skunk#1, ecsd x snow lotus and some other shit going right now.


Yea man I feel your pain, there are beans I wish I could get but just can't... Seeds of Compassion is local, I just met up with him around town but these were all I could afford at the time but he has a few others I'll get my hands on soon enough, wish you were in WA I'd help ya out. I have not his Sensi but from talking to him the same/similar pheno of the old school (pre 2003) Sensi indica... BX'n is in my future... I also have a clone of Tahoe Og x Sensi I'm just ready to run.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 21, 2013)

I've chatted with 4d at skunk forums and nwgt. He was talking about linking up with snow and dropping at the tude but hasn't happened yet.


----------



## beans davis (Dec 22, 2013)

Would anyone happen to know the breeder of the NYCD X OG Kush freebies they were givin away at sos a couple months ago?It's a strong growin plant...I cant find anything on em.

Thanks


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 22, 2013)

beans davis said:


> Would anyone happen to know the breeder of the NYCD X OG Kush freebies they were givin away at sos a couple months ago?It's a strong growin plant...I cant find anything on em.
> 
> Thanks


Here's a link to the Freebie page on SOS site, with said freebies for sale.
http://seaofseeds.com/seeds/freebie-products
Here's what they say:

_"Hi everyone we have been providing freebies with our products and by popular demand we have made them available to you to purchase in packs of 10 and 20 These are from an unknown spanish breeder and we do not have any information or pictures concerning any products in this section."_


I don't see any NYCDxOG though, sorry.
I think your best bet is to contact SOS directly and ask them.
Good luck, sir.


----------



## beans davis (Dec 22, 2013)

@BK Thanks a lot...I guess I better clone it just in case.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 22, 2013)

beans davis said:


> @BK Thanks a lot...I guess I better clone it just in case.


You're welcome, sir.
Clone that girl, it's always better to be safe, than sorry.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> You're welcome, sir.
> Clone that girl, it's always better to be safe, than sorry.


I agree I let a lot of gems pass me by not cloning it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2013)

beans davis said:


> @BK Thanks a lot...I guess I better clone it just in case.


 Em is fairly active on here beans, seems like good enough peoples, maybe try and shoot him a pm..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy holidays racerboy.........


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Happy holidays racerboy.........


 Thanks my friend.. hope you have a white Christmas, lol..
I'll try and be in touch and wish you a merry IRL..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to Everyone on Riu.........


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah yes, Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Crimbo and happy holidays to you all. Hope santa brings you all the things your wanting  

2014 is gonna be epic!!


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah happy holidays to everyone!

Does anyone know where to get some grape stomper beans? I have been trying for two years now but they are always out.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Ya, good luck MDJ! I have given up by now! I figure maybe I'll get luck some day!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2013)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah happy holidays to everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know where to get some grape stomper beans? I have been trying for two years now but they are always out.


All i can say is just keep trying jenks

edit... Being that all the new stuff has no grape stomper in it i would come to think
that 2 things happened.. They lost it! Or they stopped using it


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy holidays, folks.
Enjoy it with your loved ones, your plants.


----------



## taaldow (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas To All .......


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 24, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> All i can say is just keep trying jenks
> 
> edit... Being that all the new stuff has no grape stomper in it i would come to think
> that 2 things happened.. They lost it! Or they stopped using it


Hazeman seeds has elephant stomper which has grape stomper in it and I have a lot of those beans.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 24, 2013)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> 100% confirmed that - *Grape Stomper BX2* will be back in stock early 2014!!
> 
> I spoke with Keyplay only a few days ago and restocks are coming in large drop amounts. Also expect more GS-OG and IX Stomper next year too
> 
> ...



Thanks skunk for that info! Cant wait to see some of the new flavors there working with


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 25, 2013)

The other that I have been busting a spleen wishing to get is the banana puff, the banana skunk pheno has my mind watering lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The other that I have been busting a spleen wishing to get is the banana puff, the banana skunk pheno has my mind watering lol


I've got.some banana kush from jaws somewhere or another, never ran them though..


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The other that I have been busting a spleen wishing to get is the banana puff, the banana skunk pheno has my mind watering lol


have you ever considered getting the 5k Puff from GGG? It is Hola Lightning x Joseph OG, Its on the tude for sale.

also Reserva Privada's Strawberry Banana sounds great; Crockett's Banana Kush x Serious Seeds Bubble Gum (Strawberry Pheno)

GGG's Charity OG, from what I have heard is a great catch, Ocean Beach OG x Joseph OG


----------



## mdjenks (Dec 25, 2013)

I am blazed right now on some BLZ Bud! I am also full from eating so much; Bratwurst, hot link sausage, scallop potato's, ham, Brisket, Green bean casserole, oil filled potato's, red silk cake, turkey, turkey stuffing, mash potato's and gravy, Sirloin Steak, six different kinds of pie, and a lot of other food. My family does it right as far as food goes for christmas. No vegetarians in my family.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 28, 2013)

email sent


----------



## Clankie (Dec 28, 2013)

Touched down yesterday: _Purple Urkle x Yo Mama_ and _UW Black Hashplant x Deadly G _
both testers for Bodhi Seeds, will probably journal at breedbay and here if the demand is here for it, as I know there's people who have had problems getting accounts there, it took my third try before I even found something in my spam folder. 

Will be started along with 10 Liquor Nepal (Goji OG x Polar Dawg{Chem3 x Snow Lotus}) from Seeduction Seeds
Which now that TSD is in questionable terrain I have no idea where or when they will be available.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2014)

Ill be damned I missed the GGG drop on the tude of Grape Stomper but they still have the Lemon Puff up I remember somebody asking about it. I'm going to check the zon for grape stomper.


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 10, 2014)

can't remember who asked but Hazeman Seeds elephant stomper, lemon stomper, Grape 13, Fugu Kush, and Blowfish is back in stock on the tude!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2014)

Would not buy from the tude ever again


----------



## mdjenks (Jan 11, 2014)

Well to each is own I have never had a single problem with them. I have had problems with the zon though, greedy bastards.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> I've got.some banana kush from jaws somewhere or another, never ran them though..


that is some of the best weed in the world, bro. my local dispensary had a cut they ran the shit out of, sold out every single time it hit the store. really good high. I was after his bk f9's forever!


----------



## puffntuff (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure jaws said he was gonna bring back the banana if the interest was still there


----------



## Critcat (Jan 14, 2014)

What up seed freaks! Whats popping over here? Im waiting on my GGG GSOG oh man cant wait to do a lemon puff, harlequin, gsog grow and chuck


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Jan 15, 2014)

Anybody have experience with any of these:
Original Haze
Peak19
Malawi
Swazi Gold
G13xHaze
Afghani Dream
Black Domina
Romulan
AK-47
Bubblegum

Interested in acquiring these for breeding stock.


----------



## |B3RNY| (Jan 16, 2014)

I haven't grown any of those except Serious Ak47. I definitely recommend it, in all areas, it's a very good seed strain.. & a lot of breeders use it to make crosses. Most of the phenos I've had have flowered for around 9 weeks but the yield is good & the smoke is even better. Black Domina and Romulan are also used to make a lot of crosses with. If you go with Bubblegum, a lot of people say make sure it's from Serious Seeds, or T.H. Seeds..


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy crap how could i have forgotten about one of the bests threads on here?

i just got done reading 20 random pages or so but figured i would update what I have in the vault.

seedism-blzbud
pyramid-tutankhammon
Hso-bubba kush
Hso-Green crack
Casey jones s1
HSO-blue dream
Hso-purple trainwreck
CC-Green crack
TH-sage & sour
dinafem-dinachem
RP-silver kush
BCBD-gsc 
DNA-Kosher tangie
Kensgdp-candyland
kensgdp-ken's kush
kensgdp-phantom cookies
GGG-grape puff
Sannies-anastesia
Sannies-KOKUSH F4
Sannies freebie-killa queen x blue hammer
Breddersboutique-Blue pit
BB-Qrazy quake
BB freebies-sour kush x deep blue
bb freebie-deep blue x livers
Kensgdp-bay dream
Tga-JTR
Bodhi-Mothers milk

home x's from myself and others

K.A.S.I.
purple trainwreck
Incredibly fukin purple

KOKUSH f4 x (Killa queen x blue hammer)

timewreck x kokush 
ogkush-selfed
think thats it but always got more in the works


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 7, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I am blazed right now on some BLZ Bud! I am also full from eating so much; Bratwurst, hot link sausage, scallop potato's, ham, Brisket, Green bean casserole, oil filled potato's, red silk cake, turkey, turkey stuffing, mash potato's and gravy, Sirloin Steak, six different kinds of pie, and a lot of other food. My family does it right as far as food goes for christmas. No vegetarians in my family.


i have some blzbud seeds round here. 

What did you think? could you post some pics if you have them?


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 10, 2014)

I just can't stop...picked up a pack of dynasty seeds caramel candy kush


----------



## brek (Feb 10, 2014)

Was there ever an explanation as to where the "like" button went?

Frustrating liking things and not being able to communicate it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah there was a thread posted in the support section


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2014)

This may already have been discussed on this thread but has anyone read the article about this guy that has a massive collection of seeds, over 300 different strains and he is donating them to colorado to be researched to find the genome of cannabis?


http://www.dailycamera.com/news/ci_25093731/cu-boulder-prof-aims-get-inside-cannabis-genome


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2014)

brek said:


> Was there ever an explanation as to where the "like" button went?
> 
> Frustrating liking things and not being able to communicate it.


I have been off for a while and I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2014)

Critcat said:


> What up seed freaks! Whats popping over here? Im waiting on my GGG GSOG oh man cant wait to do a lemon puff, harlequin, gsog grow and chuck


Man that Grape Stomper OG sold out quick on the zon, I saw it one day and next it was sold out. i should have pulled the trigger on it. Last I looked the lemon puff was still there but maybe not now.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 13, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> i have some blzbud seeds round here.
> 
> What did you think? could you post some pics if you have them?


The BLZ turned out awesome. I kept the 3rd cut it was the healthiest and very very potent.

Right now I am running clones from Dark Heart Nursery, except the BLZ was from seed: GreenCrack, Fire OG, Alien OG, and BLZ Bud(3)

I will try and find a pic for you.

Ah I found a pic of a trimmed bud:

 the BLZ 3  

Some ChemDiesel and Marinol (synthetic THC) and a small spliff of some BLZ:


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 15, 2014)

thanks that cola shot of the blz made me immediately think dragon ball z super sayan, quite the crown on her.

small spliff hahaha


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah the small spliff was actually packed super tight with a rolling machine for transport when I went home for the holidays. I had about ten of them, the one you see is cut in half. I hate to fly with the stuff but when I do I try to get as much as I can in a little container to take on my carry on. Out of the ten it ended up being about 30 grams and I almost broke my rolling machine I packed so much ground bud into them. They were my presents to friends for christmas.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 17, 2014)

a friend with weed is a friend indeed.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 17, 2014)

Only in colorado, hopefully ben holmes the owner will branch out to Cali. This dude makes amazing breeds and has bad ass heirloom strains.


http://www.centennialseeds.com


----------



## |B3RNY| (Feb 17, 2014)

The Attitude carries 2 or 3 strains from Centennial..


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 17, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Only in colorado, hopefully ben holmes the owner will branch out to Cali. This dude makes amazing breeds and has bad ass heirloom strains.
> 
> 
> http://www.centennialseeds.com





|B3RNY| said:


> The Attitude carries 2 or 3 strains from Centennial..


I purchased some of Centennial's Otto #1 from Sea of Seeds a couple of years ago and grew it out.
I'm sorry to say it was total shit and a total waste of my time.
Their gear hermies like mad, google will tell you all about it.
Stay far away from Centennial Seeds.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 17, 2014)

I disagree this man is very intelligent when it comes to breeding and growing heirloom seeds. I saw attitude has his Dikini Kush which is one of his newer strains and I have heard nothing but good about it. Plus his newest strain Halcyon he is sending out to dispensaries all proceeds are going to the Cannabis Genomic Research Initiative.

Hermies is caused by stress so I put that on the grower. I have several comments about the Otto that were very good. any breeders seeds can hermie like I said it depends on the environment and the grower.


http://www.dailycamera.com/news/ci_25093731/cu-boulder-prof-aims-get-inside-cannabis-genome


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2014)

just found this via google, and there's another link to thc farmer i won't put up..


http://highcountrycaregiver.com/wordpress/2011/01/centennial-seeds-hermaphrodite-hell/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> just found this via google, and there's another link to thc farmer i won't put up..
> 
> 
> http://highcountrycaregiver.com/wordpress/2011/01/centennial-seeds-hermaphrodite-hell/


Haha if I was dude I would've just bit the bullet. It's clear he had problems within his grow the plant was covered in mildew


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 17, 2014)

did u read down into the comments on that link racerboy? i didn't notice it when i first looked but it does look like the plants are covered in PM. looks awfully purple too could be a sign of nutes outa wack?

centennial claims to work with alot of near landrace and landrace genetics, much like DJ short. I've found a herm or 2 in a pack of ole DJ's beans but i never chalked it up to the genetics.... its just an uber picky plant that herms if you look at it wrong is all. their might be straight herm genes there but out of that same pack i found several that had no issue so i doubt it was a genetic thing. just a very picky pheno. is this a possibility here?


as a disclaimer i have never even heard of these guys til now and I'm all for stringing up the people fuckin up the seed game, just wanna be sure before the rope comes out is all lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> did u read down into the comments on that link racerboy? i didn't notice it when i first looked but it does look like the plants are covered in PM. looks awfully purple too could be a sign of nutes outa wack?
> 
> centennial claims to work with alot of near landrace and landrace genetics, much like DJ short. I've found a herm or 2 in a pack of ole DJ's beans but i never chalked it up to the genetics.... its just an uber picky plant that herms if you look at it wrong is all. their might be straight herm genes there but out of that same pack i found several that had no issue so i doubt it was a genetic thing. just a very picky pheno. is this a possibility here?
> 
> ...


 nah, i didn't even really look at the link but for a second, and i've never heard of them either, i really have nothing in this fight, i just googled them after bad karma said that there's all sorts of info on them herming on google, so i typed in centenial seeds hermies, and that was the first link that popped up..

i agree, a lot of land race stuff is known to hermie, and like i said, i never heard of this breeder before, i was just posting my google results after bad karma's comments is all.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 17, 2014)

@mdjenks dude hermies dont just come from stress alot of the time its genetics!
what happens when the pool gets muddy!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Haha if I was dude I would've just bit the bullet. It's clear he had problems within his grow the plant was covered in mildew


 kind or reminds me of swerves infamous high times spread of a garden covered in pm, lol..


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 17, 2014)

Look at the comments at the end of the article, many disagree with that article and look at the picture of the plant its in bad shape no wonder it hermied on them.

I've had Hazeman seeds hermit on me but most of his stuff I have ran was awesome.

I've also had TGA Hermie on me but same as hazeman still get great ones to work.

Looks Like High Country changed its tune:http://highcountrycaregiver.com/wordpress/2011/02/growing-marijuana/


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 17, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> kind or reminds me of swerves infamous high times spread of a garden covered in pm, lol..


lol thats funny. is that the same one with all the pics of black plastic walls? I've set up a buncha home depot 6 mil plastic grows but they were always for people who were uber poor and had next to no experience. i always set them up for environment perfection (temp/humidity) instead of "Up to code" BUT LIKE I SAID THESE PEOPLE WERE POOR/UNEDUCATED. at 120 a pack you'd think he could by some sheetrock and killz2, will go a long ways to controlling PM.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> lol thats funny. is that the same one with all the pics of black plastic walls? I've set up a buncha home depot 6 mil plastic grows but they were always for people who were uber poor and had next to no experience. i always set them up for environment perfection (temp/humidity) instead of "Up to code" BUT LIKE I SAID THESE PEOPLE WERE POOR/UNEDUCATED. at 120 a pack you'd think he could by some sheetrock and killz2, will go a long ways to controlling PM.


 i am not having much luck finding the pix via google.. one link took me to thc farmer, but the pix link was just the box with an x in it, so i couldn't see anything there.. i'm sure they're on this site somewhere too, but can't find them atm..

i'd bet wyteberrywidow knows where they're at, he loves swerve, lol..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 17, 2014)

Haha. I can't find it but I remember him trying to defend it with another flowering room that was showed lol.


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 17, 2014)

lol.

kinda on a swervish subject.... whats up with the breeders beards? if one more fucking breeder grows a beard like he's a fucking lumberjack I'm gonna go shave those fucking duck call makin bastards myself! you guys see OG kushman has one to or what ever. "The real OG kushman"...... I'm actually gonna compile a full list of neck bearded breeders... brb


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 17, 2014)

don't forget to leave a bearded racer off of that list, lol..
i started growing my first beard ever around october or so last year.. it's coming along nicely, but i'll probably shave it when and if it ever decides to warm up again as i'm sure it'll bug the hell out of me once it gets hot..


----------



## cdd10 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got me some more seeds from Oregon Green Seed


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lol your safe racer! all in all I'm probably just hating cause my beards dont ever grow in as good. i got caveman hair, i could grow some epic beardlocks tho i bet.

as for the breeders, so far only the main suspects, but i will add that my recon turned up a buncha beards at RD in general. on IG they even use the hashtag #DankDynasty. id talk shit if they both weren't so successful lol.

i think ole budpatch from 303 might have the big ole beard too? i guess i can forgive the beards in Colo... i drove through there in LATE MAY and it was 28 degrees with 75mph wind gusts and near white out conditions.... the elk mountain area for anyone who knows the stretch... colorado is like chicago on steroids. being from michigan i can appreciate some shitty weather but the snowacane i was trapped in going through colorado takes the cake.

i think i heard franco had a big ole breeder beard going too didn't he? hmmm the list grows!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 18, 2014)

I have quite the beard but I am not a breeder I just grow what they produce. Nice beans cdd10!


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> Lol your safe racer! all in all I'm probably just hating cause my beards dont ever grow in as good. i got caveman hair, i could grow some epic beardlocks tho i bet.
> 
> as for the breeders, so far only the main suspects, but i will add that my recon turned up a buncha beards at RD in general. on IG they even use the hashtag #DankDynasty. id talk shit if they both weren't so successful lol.
> 
> ...


 Franco probably has a beard to try and hide that hideous face and mouth full of big ass teeth he has. .. dude got lost in the ugly forest on more then one occasion me thinks..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2014)

One time dizzle frost did a Photoshop of a pix of Franco with a big ass toothy fish .. shit had me laughing for days.. miss dizzle..


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 18, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i am not having much luck finding the pix via google.. one link took me to thc farmer, but the pix link was just the box with an x in it, so i couldn't see anything there.. i'm sure they're on this site somewhere too, but can't find them atm..
> 
> i'd bet wyteberrywidow knows where they're at, he loves swerve, lol..


These were the pics I remember.

View attachment 2998562View attachment 2998563


----------



## HGK420 (Feb 18, 2014)

LOLOLOLOL "We decided it was time for the rest of the world to have access. so we took the genetics we acquired and put it into seed"

wow.... psychopath much. ole MASTER breeder swerve has quite an ego on him.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Feb 18, 2014)

HGK420 said:


> LOLOLOLOL "We decided it was time for the rest of the world to have access. so we took the genetics we acquired and put it into seed"
> 
> wow.... psychopath much. ole MASTER breeder swerve has quite an ego on him.


He likes to be referred as a "Master Geneticist" now.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 19, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Look at the comments at the end of the article, many disagree with that article and look at the picture of the plant its in bad shape no wonder it hermied on them.
> 
> I've had Hazeman seeds hermit on me but most of his stuff I have ran was awesome.
> 
> ...


Jenks, I was running multiple other strains in that tent, and nobody else gave me any problems.
Every single female Otto#1 plant that I had hermied.
So in the immortal words of Bart Simpson "I didn't do it".


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 19, 2014)

Bad Karma: Like they say heirloom strains are more likely to hermie, maybe that was the cause. I'm surprised you wanted a high CBD strain unless you have an ailment that requires it.


have any of you heard of castle marijuana seeds? Looks like a great site and has a ton of breeders on it.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 20, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Bad Karma: Like they say heirloom strains are more likely to hermie, maybe that was the cause. I'm surprised you wanted a high CBD strain unless you have an ailment that requires it.


It had nothing to do with heirloom genetics and everything to do with shitty genetics.
As for why I wanted a high CBD strain, is shattering my neck enough of an ailment, Dr. Jenks?
What you're looking at is the human neck after an injury that should kill you, but inexplicably doesn't.
So now I have 4 screws, a metal plate, and a whole heap of cadaver bone, holding my neck together these days.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 20, 2014)

not good enuff karma!!


----------



## NorthofEngland (Feb 20, 2014)

hempstead said:


> You have me beat. How do you store your seeds and where is your thread located? Did it die like mine looks like it is going to do? lol


POST#3
Prediction averted

Good Genetics


----------



## NorthofEngland (Feb 20, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> It had nothing to do with heirloom genetics and everything to do with shitty genetics.
> As for why I wanted a high CBD strain, is shattering my neck enough of an ailment, Dr. Jenks?
> What you're looking at is the human neck after an injury that should kill you, but inexplicably doesn't.
> So now I have 4 screws, a metal plate, and a whole heap of cadaver bone, holding my neck together these days.


You must get some fucking horrendous headaches?
Any problems that limits the movement of the neck
causes blinding electric like headaches.
I only wore a brace for 6 weeks but it was 5 weeks too long!


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 20, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> not good enuff karma!!


Damn it! I'll try harder next time.



NorthofEngland said:


> You must get some fucking horrendous headaches?
> Any problems that limits the movement of the neck
> causes blinding electric like headaches.
> I only wore a brace for 6 weeks but it was 5 weeks too long!


I had to walk around in a neck brace for 2.5 years, while workers comp kept calling me a fraud, but wouldn't let me see a doctor to be diagnosed.
The surgery itself was only supposed to take around an hour, because they thought they were just stabilizing a herniated disc.
As soon as they cut me open they realized there was going to be a problem, there was no disc left to stabilize.
It was completely shattered and all of the pieces were lodged in my spinal cord.
It took the doctors two and a half hours to perform the surgery and they removed over 100 shards of disc cartilage from my spinal cord.
I feel tons better these days, but do have range of movement issues, along with limits on how much weight I can pick up, and lots of muscle spams.
I do have a high CBD plant in my garden now, Dance World by Royal Queen Seeds, and it really helps my pain in ways that high THC strains just can't.


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude I wasn't trying to downgrade your ailment. I have three bulging discs and a fractured vertebra, PTSD, and blown out knees from being in combat. I would never question your ailment I was just curious because I don't see many that get high cbd strains. I'm sorry if I offended you man. I'll take your word for the otto since you have ran it and I have not.


TGA Subcool has a high CBD strain called PennyWise maybe that will work for you, hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## beans davis (Feb 20, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Damn it! I'll try harder next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're in Cali go here & get ACDC clones

"Synergy Wellness 
I hope you are enjoying the summer. It sure is getting warm these days. Our new crop is planted and it is maturing nicely. Our ACDC strain continues to be quite popular as it is a superb healing agent. ACDC tincture has been used for children with epilepsy, many kinds of cancer, chronic pain and inflammation, sleep and other issues. Finding the right combination of strains and the correct dose is a bit of an experiment. Each persons chemistry and sensitivity is a little different and to make things even more complicated, one individual's sensitivity & chemistry can shift from time to time. However, when you discover the best combination that works for you, cannabis can be a fabulous remedy. Please see some of the testimonials at the bottom.

NEW TINCTURE BLEND
We have developed a CBD Rich tincture that is a blend of a couple of strains. The blend has a ratio of 3:1 CDB:THC. Our research indicates that this ratio is the best ratio for pain relief for most people. It is a blend of ACDC and Canna Tonic strains. Recently, we have been recommending combining several different strains in the treatment of Cancer. Many people focus only on one strain and look for the highest CBD ratio available, and it has proven very effective. However, we believe that combining several different strains provides an even better synergy overall. Since we have 8 different CBD Rich strains, it makes sense to utilize 3-4 of them in your medicine protocol. Each different strain provides various different cannabinoids, terpenes and alkaloids. It appears that using this protocol of blending, combining or alternating strains has been producing better results overall. Most researchers agree that the presence of some THC (vs no THC) provides a more beneficial medicine for the healing process.

LEAVES
As we groom our current crop, now is the time we have a bunch of fresh cannabis leaves available for juicing. The majority of these fresh leaves are from the ACDC strain that is very rich in CBD. Actually, all cannabis plants that are in the early vegetative growth stage, are very rich in CBD and they have no THC . Our fridge is getting full, so please come and get some. They are very high in anti cancer properties, reducing inflammation, shrinking tumors, alkalizing the system, etc., etc.

CBD
We are the CBD specialists (Cannabidiol) and news of CBD&#8217;s positive medicinal effects are becoming better known. 90% of the healing value of Cannabis resides in the CBD. It inhibits the growth of cancer cells, shrinks tumors, is anti-inflammatory, mitigates pain, reduces stress and is the true heart of the beneficial medicinal qualities of Cannabis. However, the CBD does work more effectively when there is some THC present.

ACDC
ACDC is now available as a tincture as well as dried flower buds. ACDC has a true 20:1 ratio of CBD:THC. Lab tests were 19% CBD and 0.9% THC. ACDC tincture recently tested at 12.3 mg/ml CBD and 0.5 mg/ml THC. This medicine is very rich in CBD, and, it will NOT get you high. This is an advantage for people that need to work, drive, take care of kids or just do not like being altered. It is a good medicine for people with pain, nerve damage, tremors, high anxiety or paranoia. ACDC is beneficial for all types of cancer.

Flower Buds
CBD Rich
ACDC - Strongest CBD Indica
Harlequin - Sativa
Swiss Gold - Sativa
Sour Tsunami - Sativa
Harle Sue - Sativa Hybrid
Omrita RX - Hybrid
Canna Tonic - Indica Hybrid
Canna Sue - Indica (strong)

Plants
ACDC - CBD (a few teens left and a new crop of clones coming now)
Solara - Sativa (2 teens)
Infinite Euphoria - Sativa
Granddaddy Purple - Indica
Sour Diesel - Sativa


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 21, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Dude I wasn't trying to downgrade your ailment. I have three bulging discs and a fractured vertebra, PTSD, and blown out knees from being in combat. I would never question your ailment I was just curious because I don't see many that get high cbd strains. I'm sorry if I offended you man. I'll take your word for the otto since you have ran it and I have not.
> 
> 
> TGA Subcool has a high CBD strain called PennyWise maybe that will work for you, hope you find something that works for you.


Sorry man, the way you originally phrased things made you sound kinda doubtful.
As you may be able to imagine, after 2.5 years of hearing that from the insurance company, I can get a little touchy about it.
I'm well aware of Pennywise and clones available in my area, but thank you.
My personal tolerance/ceiling for Harlequin is around a week, after that, I feel like I'm smoking/vaping air.
So Pennywise just doesn't sound exactly like my thing, but I have a wee more hope in Huerkle (Harlequin x Querkle).
As Purple Urkle has always been kind to me in pain relief and I'm hoping that I can find a pheno that has high a CBD percentage and effects on the Querkle/Urkle side of the lineage.



beans davis said:


> You're in Cali go here & get ACDC clones
> 
> "Synergy Wellness
> I hope you are enjoying the summer. It sure is getting warm these days. Our new crop is planted and it is maturing nicely. Our ACDC strain continues to be quite popular as it is a superb healing agent. ACDC tincture has been used for children with epilepsy, many kinds of cancer, chronic pain and inflammation, sleep and other issues. Finding the right combination of strains and the correct dose is a bit of an experiment. Each persons chemistry and sensitivity is a little different and to make things even more complicated, one individual's sensitivity & chemistry can shift from time to time. However, when you discover the best combination that works for you, cannabis can be a fabulous remedy. Please see some of the testimonials at the bottom.
> ...


Thank you, Beans.
As for local clones, the last two brought the only recorded patch of powdery mildew into my garden (after about a 12 year perfect record), ever.
At that point, in an effort to totally control my grow environment better, I swore to only grow from seed.
I've had no form of powdery mildew, or any other mold/fungi, since.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 21, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> It had nothing to do with heirloom genetics and everything to do with shitty genetics.
> As for why I wanted a high CBD strain, is shattering my neck enough of an ailment, Dr. Jenks?
> What you're looking at is the human neck after an injury that should kill you, but inexplicably doesn't.
> So now I have 4 screws, a metal plate, and a whole heap of cadaver bone, holding my neck together these days.


My father has the same injury, but it occurred 15 years ago.
Migrant workers dropped a staircase on his head while he was trying to fasten it up.

...it's a rough recovery period


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 21, 2014)

kindnug said:


> My father has the same injury, but it occurred 15 years ago.
> Migrant workers dropped a staircase on his head while he was trying to fasten it up.
> 
> ...it's a rough recovery period


This December will be the 10 year anniversary of my surgery.
Yes, the recovery from it was rough.
It wasn't until years afterwards, when I moved to California, that I really started feeling better through increased cannabis use.


----------



## snoyl (Feb 22, 2014)

Im looking to get seeds to start a high cbd strain.I have an anxiety disorder and believe it would help.I also suffer problems with my back,I had to have a discectomy last year.No more heavy lifting for me!Man I hate feeling weak!


----------



## snoyl (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey bad karma,I feel like a right ignorant twat now,I will read posts before posting in future!But the herniated disc thing,thats what happened to me,but in my lower back,hence having to get a discectomy.I know how much pain I was in pre surgery,I hate to think what yours must have been like!?I was physicaly sick alot of the time because the pain waz so bad,and I was put on methadone for it.Glad to hear youre getting there brother,peace


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 22, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Hey bad karma,I feel like a right ignorant twat now,I will read posts before posting in future!But the herniated disc thing,thats what happened to me,but in my lower back,hence having to get a discectomy.I know how much pain I was in pre surgery,I hate to think what yours must have been like!?I was physicaly sick alot of the time because the pain waz so bad,and I was put on methadone for it.Glad to hear youre getting there brother,peace


You're not a twat, no worries, sir.
There are a few of us on this forum that have had full discectomies, so you're not alone, or weak.
As for high CBD strains, I'd personally recommend Cannatonic, and Dance Hall.
Those two have been the most effective for me.
For some odd reason, the Spanish high CBD strains seem to work better for me than their high CBD California counterparts.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

Getting ready to have a spinal cord stimulator put in my back.
This will be surgery # 5


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Getting ready to have a spinal cord stimulator put in my back.
> This will be surgery # 5


 sounds like fun mind, lots and lots and lots o'fun...


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> sounds like fun mind, lots and lots and lots o'fun...


Yeah! Its a great time.
Between that and my woman passing away,Happy fucking new year me......


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn seems like all of us have back problems. With my three bulging discs and a fractured vertebra I got about 15 rounds of shots in my spine and they talked about surgery but I'm a bit concerned about surgery have heard a lot of horror stories. For my PTSD they had me taking 4mg of klonopin but I weened myself off that by using sativa dom strains and for my knees I use indica dom strains so I can sleep at night and it seems to help with pain in my back. The military had my taking 4 20mg Oxycontin a day and I quit cold turkey and it was the worst week of my life. I didn't eat or sleep for 6 days but I somehow managed to puke and shit like a madman several times a day, probably all the liquids I took in it was the only thing I could take in and the smell of cigarettes would set me off every time some times I wouldn't be able to make it to the bathroom.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks man.It has been a rough start to the new year.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks man.It has been a rough start to the new year.


Shit man im gunna smoke on just for you mind!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shit man im gunna smoke on just for you mind!


Thanks...Think i will take a couple hits myself.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks...Think i will take a couple hits myself.


 lol, just caught the new sig mind, funny..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks...Think i will take a couple hits myself.


 what you got, anything good over there? don't bogart that j..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, just caught the new sig mind, funny..





racerboy71 said:


> what you got, anything good over there? don't bogart that j..


What you talking about willis.....

Got some Sour D Not to bad at all


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> What you talking about willis.....
> 
> Got some Sour D Not to bad at all


 nice, like me some sour d, look at you big ballin, new computer, fat sack of sour d, glad to hear.


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> nice, like me some sour d, look at you big ballin, new computer, fat sack of sour d, glad to hear.


About time life cut me a little slack.
Listening to five finger death punch's lift me up tune.


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> About time life cut me a little slack.
> Listening to five finger death punch's lift me up tune.


 i agree, hope the surgery goes well..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

I hope so as well.
Just hope i dont have issues with the leads pulling free and have to go back in and have them re-inserted....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> I hope so as well.
> Just hope i dont have issues with the leads pulling free and have to go back in and have them re-inserted....



Ugg... Sends shivers down my back!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Ugg... Sends shivers down my back!


Doing electrical stimulation right now while doing bong hits.....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> I hope so as well.
> Just hope i dont have issues with the leads pulling free and have to go back in and have them re-inserted....


 i worked with a guy who had one of those transvaginal mesh things put in, yes vaginal mesh, he was a douche, lol, for a hernia, and it grew into his sack and he was all eff'ed up after..
he eventually got some sort of radio that sent signals to his balls, sounds kind of like what you're talking about, doesn't sound like fun..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i worked with a guy who had one of those transvaginal mesh things put in, yes vaginal mesh, he was a douche, lol, for a hernia, and it grew into his sack and he was all eff'ed up after..
> he eventually got some sort of radio that sent signals to his balls, sounds kind of like what you're talking about, doesn't sound like fun..


Oh come on! Sounds like a BALL......


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh come on! Sounds like a BALL......


 somebody get this man a microphone..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 23, 2014)

Omg....racer!

lost me with transvaginal lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> somebody get this man a microphone..


Yeah! I am a real commodeian....
Gotta run bro,Nice and sunny here and i need to get out of the house.
Take it easy...R


----------



## snoyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah! Its a great time.
> Between that and my woman passing away,Happy fucking new year me......


Aww shit,very sorry to hear that,I guess its true what they say about there always being someone worse off than yourself


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 23, 2014)

hellraizer30 said:


> Omg....racer!
> 
> lost me with transvaginal lol


 lol, you ever see the commercial for the class action law suit for the transvaginal mesh thing?? everytime i see it, i think of that ass from work and end up cracking myself up..


----------



## snoyl (Feb 23, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> You're not a twat, no worries, sir.
> There are a few of us on this forum that have had full discectomies, so you're not alone, or weak.
> As for high CBD strains, I'd personally recommend Cannatonic, and Dance Hall.
> Those two have been the most effective for me.
> For some odd reason, the Spanish high CBD strains seem to work better for me than their high CBD California counterparts.


Good man.Yeah Cannatonic is the strain that seems to always pop up when Ive seeked advice about my various ailments.Ive just got a couple of girls to finish flowering and a couple to start flowering then once I have the space Im gonna grow at least one.My problem is with electric being expensive I sell enough just to cover that,but obviously low thc isnt everyones cup of tea!
Hey it was good to meet you brother!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 25, 2014)

I still can't find anything that is as good as a nice grown chemdawg/chem 91, shit is so powerful when I vape it it gets a little psychedelic for about 30 minutes. And I have had a lot of strains. BlueDream and the clone only GreenCrack is some more of my favorites, sickmeds purple pheno greencrack is shite not potent at all but may be good for a BBQ when you don't want to get blown away.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 11, 2014)

/\

Willie Nelson


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 11, 2014)

lambsbread


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 12, 2014)

snoyl said:


> Good man.Yeah Cannatonic is the strain that seems to always pop up when Ive seeked advice about my various ailments.Ive just got a couple of girls to finish flowering and a couple to start flowering then once I have the space Im gonna grow at least one.My problem is with electric being expensive I sell enough just to cover that,but obviously low thc isnt everyones cup of tea!
> Hey it was good to meet you brother![/QUOTE
> 
> change to LED it will cut the half of yours electricity bills and i recommend you to try mr nice "cbd crew" or "reggae seed" (they also made 6 strain with philosopher's seed the GOLO LINE, they all have high cbd level) i also see that autoflower despite been weak in term of high are really good for mmj patient


----------



## CashCrops (Mar 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, you ever see the commercial for the class action law suit for the transvaginal mesh thing?? everytime i see it, i think of that ass from work and end up cracking myself up..


Anything like this?

[video=youtube;dEwjogp4wIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEwjogp4wIo[/video]


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 13, 2014)

Just scored the jaws banana kush f10 from this drop and grabbed motarebel's skunky deez from the last drop.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 13, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Just scored the jaws banana kush f10 from this drop and grabbed motarebel's skunky deez from the last drop.


 nice, i wish i had some money for that jaws drop, but i was lucky and dealt straight with trade master and he more then hooked me up with all of his older gear, including the banana kush f9s, chocolate banana og, the whirly birds, raskals grape ape, sunset kush i think it is, and a few more.. then i bought a pack of his truck stop cookies when they dropped last time.
being broke i haven't bought any new gear in ages, and god knows i need it puff, lol.. something about jaws gear makes me want to spend my money though.. that dude works with so many amazing genetics it's not even close to being funny.. plus he just seems like a good dude imvho..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

I hear ya racer!! It's hard to keep the money I don't have in my pocket when jaws drops. Plus he said he's done with the banana kush line. He's gonna make banana cereal but no longer drop anymore banana kush straight plus the fpog f3s as freebies shit done deal. Swing by the zon and guess at number game typo is doing for the fpogs.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> I hear ya racer!! It's hard to keep the money I don't have in my pocket when jaws drops. Plus he said he's done with the banana kush line. He's gonna make banana cereal but no longer drop anymore banana kush straight plus the fpog f3s as freebies shit done deal. Swing by the zon and guess at number game typo is doing for the fpogs.


 oh, i'm all over that, lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> oh, i'm all over that, lol..



You did not ask me......


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> You did not ask me......


 give me a number, between 1 and 9999


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 14, 2014)

Uh!!! 6............


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 14, 2014)

420............


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mindmelted said:


> Uh!!! 6............





greenghost420 said:


> 420............


 slow down, slow down, jesh..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

What happened to the like button?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> What happened to the like button?


 it's disabled till they get the new whats a ma face working..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> What happened to the like button?


 and thanks puff, that was great. i was getting impatient waiting..


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

No prob partna. You won't have to wait long I think it will be quick responses tonight


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> No prob partna. You won't have to wait long I think it will be quick responses tonight


 does it just end when the number is hit? the fpog?


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah and if it takes to long he will start adding clues like the 3rd number is a 5. Shit like that Good games tho fpog's hazeman mystery pack bogs sour bubble etc


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah and if it takes to long he will start adding clues like the 3rd number is a 5. Shit like that Good games tho fpog's hazeman mystery pack bogs sour bubble etc


 likeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## seed creepo ! (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;J_chxKYjHlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_chxKYjHlk[/video]

ignoring ignorance is strength ignoring knowledge is ... blah blah blah.

a real grower once told me dont ever trust a person on a canna-site w/o a lab 

especially if said idiot is still buying weed on the street.

jesh !






spacedawg , like bombs over iraq , or any army of zombie slut hookers.

they everywhere !

that be the 1999-2000 release from clone. found where ? in da fuking... lab !






romulan x choc chunk

sativa slap in the face so high you aint high : you : inter-galactic mega S-O-L-A-R.

only in... MY lab !






shit you aint never done this... as much as this lab has ==> one day baby bird you'll pull a worm out da ground !

^ cream caramel kush 







in the lab , i heard , you'll need these : to keep hair from growing on your palms.

or is that from jerking off?

dont ask me.
im too busy in da lab 







tahoe og , making resin & tacos @ week 3 , reversed , & soon to be crossed to ^ mml ^

making : merlin & the magic og

all done.... in the lab.







critical sensi star , sensi dom (top) , critical+ dom (bottom)

on a dinner plate?

from where? what? who? how?

did u guess it? ... all done in the lab !







not even gonna tell u what ^that is ...you'll just hate.







typical sunday for a fake like me ^ 

& u ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2014)

like^^.............


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 16, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> [video=youtube;J_chxKYjHlk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_chxKYjHlk[/video]
> 
> ignoring ignorance is strength ignoring knowledge is ... blah blah blah.
> 
> ...








whats up gudkarma


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2014)

lol like^^^


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 16, 2014)

GK rockin with his usual style , the username may change but the way he posts is a dead give away for the return of no holds barred GK bombs  .


----------



## stak (Mar 16, 2014)

I normally get a laugh out of Gud's posts but this one just seems random and too douchey.


----------



## seed creepo ! (Mar 16, 2014)

f'in 
finger 
rolls rolls 
off my finger 
into the bong 
up the pipe & into my lungs

for those who hate
like you stak never fear 
the basement lord comes back
to tell you something remember when 
you guys got ganked by jb & his friends?

probably not memory short like a fungus gnat life
but one thing i know ===> gudkarma was right !





tahoe og finger roll (gud karma cut)


----------



## stak (Mar 16, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> for those who hate
> like you stak never fear
> the basement lord comes back
> to tell you something remember when
> you guys got ganked by jb & his friends?


No hate coming from me man. I like most of your posts, they make me laugh, in a good way, with you, not at you. That last one seemed random and kinda douchey.

And I never got shit ganked from me by JB and his friends. I made two orders there and got both of them and then some. I saw the warning flags long before most did.


----------



## seed creepo ! (Mar 16, 2014)

saw the warning flags?
& never spoke up? alert the herd ? give a cackle or two ?

but come bash on a fellow "fam" member ... shit ... easy peasy.

aint that funny?

like making a few crosses , hitting the canna web bricks , yeah , the entire canna web be dick riding soon. 

besides you guys are suckas for anything flashy.

ill give myself a catchy bean vending name (gamma hulk super dank mega beans) & swerve y'all straight to dante's inferno !

...$100 for a pack of ten @ a time.

no sweat , the first round of hermies is on me.... lol !

send all inquiry to taldow care of matt riot.
he's my subcontractor in this venture & the creator of many fine strains.

no worries.
promise!

(omg im dying ova here...lol)


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## stak (Mar 16, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> saw the warning flags?
> & never spoke up? alert the herd ? give a cackle or two ?
> 
> but come bash on a fellow "fam" member ... shit ... easy peasy.
> ...



Even if I did say anything no one would have listened. They didn't listen when I warned them about Riot. They bashed me actually.


----------



## puffntuff (Mar 16, 2014)

What's shaking gudkarma!! It's been awhile homie.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Mar 16, 2014)

That weed looks preemie as fuck.
Grown where? 
U guessed it in shit ass gud karmas "lab".
Ready to scam some more peeps with mites and worse than jenks grown weed?
u guessed it straight from shit ass gudkarmas "lab"!
barely enough resin to make any finger hash?
u guessed it grown in shit ass gud karmas "lab"
no trichs on the bud?
u guessed it shit ass gudkarmas "lab"
"lab" looking like a broke ass basement in da hood...
u guessed it...


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 17, 2014)

stak said:


> Even if I did say anything no one would have listened. They didn't listen when I warned them about Riot. They bashed me actually.


I made multiple posts on the TSD forums, and here, warning about Riot joining TSD would be the beginning of the end.
What did I get for it?
A lifetime ban from their forums.
Considering the life span of their forums, and business, didn't even last a year after that, I feel vindicated.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Just scored the jaws banana kush f10 from this drop and grabbed motarebel's skunky deez from the last drop.


that mota drop went faster then some crack on freemont st.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol. A mental case with some silky bitch hands. I think this guy relates to a bottle of Jergens more than he does his fellow man.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2014)

damn i missed that deleted post!


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

just figured a heads up if anyone didn't know but packs of ggg sugartown express are only $50 at highlife right now


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2014)

not sure if thats their 1st or 2nd drop of the train but the 2nd was recalled by gage on facebook.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 17, 2014)

aha guess I would know that but my secret mission in life is to blow facebook hq up so i deleted my account about a year ago.

hate that place.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 17, 2014)

lol good place to market n network tho


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah but the world would be a better place without it.

So around valentines day my girl ordered me a few cv tenn purp kush and a few rd-hillbilly armor from castle.

they still never came but either did a seizure so figured even though didn't pay for a guarantee I would ask if they could at least see where it went for me.

They replied that it was still in route but they cannot expect customers to wait longer then 3 weeks from dispatch and if i would confirm my ship address they would send it again.

Thought it was pretty sweet since i made it clear in my 1st email inquiry that I did not expect a reship since I didn't pay for one.(never do) 

Hopefully both orders come now.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Mar 19, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> So around valentines day my girl ordered me a few cv tenn purp kush and a few rd-hillbilly armor from castle.
> 
> they still never came but either did a seizure so figured even though didn't pay for a guarantee I would ask if they could at least see where it went for me.
> 
> They replied that it was still in route but they cannot expect customers to wait longer then 3 weeks from dispatch and if i would confirm my ship address they would send it again.


Dude castle is legit as hell. I really like their service and have never had to try anyone else. Only problem is, I have gotten some damn hermies from them, nice strains too. But I guess that'd be more of a bank problem right? Come to think of it only DNA strains (Lemon OG, Training Day), have done me wrong in that department. Too bad because both of those were very nice in every other regard..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2014)

woot woot, got me some bubba kush today.. temps have been damn cold here lately, and have been scurred of trying to crack a few beans, so i avoided that, lol..

i've grown pre98 before, and it's probably one of my all time fave smokes, taste wise, omfg, love, love, love it, but it's not the biggest yielder out there to say the least.. 
i'm gonna put it in a nice 5 gallon bucket and top it a few times and see how it goes this time around..  pretty exicted..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice score racer! What breeder


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Mar 21, 2014)

looks like a small restock of archive beans at seedsman


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 31, 2014)

So after I mentioned to castle that an order I did not insure just never came, they so graciously re sent my 3.cv tenn. purp kush, hillbilly armor from rd. My girl bought these for me back on valentines day and picked them up at post today.


----------



## taaldow (Apr 21, 2014)

seed creepo ! said:


> saw the warning flags?
> & never spoke up? alert the herd ? give a cackle or two ?
> 
> but come bash on a fellow "fam" member ... shit ... easy peasy.
> ...


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> I made multiple posts on the TSD forums, and here, warning about Riot joining TSD would be the beginning of the end.
> What did I get for it?
> A lifetime ban from their forums.
> Considering the life span of their forums, and business, didn't even last a year after that, I feel vindicated.


you were banned for posting what you thought was his real name!!! i pmed a few mods to have you banned and so did many more.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> you were banned for posting what you thought was his real name!!! i pmed a few mods to have you banned and so did many more.


Yeah, what I "thought" was his real name 
It's not my fault the dumb bastard is too lazy to make separate business and personal facebook pages.
So, how's that awesome forum you had me banned from treating you now?


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 21, 2014)

never was "my"forum but i see you still bitching you got banned. you speak as if your proud to be a snitch!!!


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> never was "my"forum but i see you still bitching you got banned. you speak as if your proud to be a snitch!!!


At the time, if you googled Matt Riot Seeds, his facebook page, with his real name, was at the top of the search list.
That's Mr. Riot being sloppy, not me being a snitch, get your facts straight.
I never revealed his real name, I only pointed out his own stupidity.


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 27, 2014)

thats like 2 guys getting accused and 1 saying "i didn't do it", but thats not snitching. yea right! my facts are spot on!!!


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 30, 2014)

was organizing my "library"
I have 68 different strains totaling about 580 grams.
i did not factor in 68 Ziploc sandwich bags btw

just had to share with someone..cheers


----------



## urban1026835 (May 9, 2014)

new seeds>>


----------



## greenghost420 (May 9, 2014)

nice score!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 9, 2014)

Just picked these up !


----------



## urban1026835 (May 16, 2014)

Lets see I just grabbed a pack of Sour Bubble from B.O.G. and yesterday a pack of alphadawg came along with 2 packs of freebies 1 3pk queso fuertes x american kush from alpha an a 3pk of purple monkey balls x fire alien romulan from skinny genes that sounds interesting.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 10, 2014)

Long time no post on this thread. How is everyone? I am involved in a co-op at the moment but we are buying clones more than popping seeds for the most part but this run we are running all seeds: Double White by Sweet Seeds, Jack Skellington and Chernobyl by TGA Subcool, Goji OG by Bodhi, BLZ Bud by Seedism. Clones we have ran lately was GreenCrack aka DreamQueen (we get all our clones from Harborside Oakland by Dark Heart Nursery) Blue Dream, ChemDawg, Alien OG etc.

We need to quit buying clones and pop our seeds. We have in seed form PlushBerry by TGA Subcool, BLZ Bud by Seedism (we have grown it out several times and it is great, I have about a half oz of it), Acapulco Gold by Barney's Farm, Tangerine Dream by Barney's Farm, Vortex & Chernobyl by TGA Subcool (we have grown the shit out of it and it is bomb bay), Goji OG by Bodhi (we are growing some now), Double White by Sweet Seeds ( We have one growing), HP13 by Gage Green Genetics, Elephant stomper/Grape13/White Grapes/and Hippy Headband all from Hazeman Seeds, Jack Skellington by TGA Subcool (growing some now), Biker Kush x White Romulan by Karma Genetics (limited strain which is no longer available), Snowcap x LA Confidential by DNA Genetics, BlueBerry Headband by Emerald Triangle, White Romulan by OG Raskal, and some I can't remember.

I don't care much for the Barney's Farm beans they have a shit germination rate.

Ahh I love you karma's a bitch......can't believe you still give me shout outs but really man no hard feelings here man.

As far as my growing skills judge for yourself: Chernobyl, BLZ Bud, Bay 11, and some aged GreenCrack.


----------



## bluesdad (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got some seeds from an in-law.Black cherry soda x The Big,BB sativa x The Big.damn I'm psyched to get these going.I gave him the "the big" female a couple years ago,she's killer smoke.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 10, 2014)

List going n gonna keep going strong !!

Humboldt Seed Organization Amherst Sour Diesel
x3 seeds 
DNA Genetics Seeds Cannalope Kush x1
Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy x1
Dinafem Seeds Auto Amnesia XXL x1

DNA Genetics Seeds Kosher Tangie x6 
Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel x1
Samsara Seeds Green Love Potion x1
BlimBurn Seeds Northen AUTO x1
T H Seeds AUTO Original BubbleGum x1
BlimBurn Seeds Cr + x1
Delicious Seeds Fruity Chronic Juice x1
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express x1
DNA Genetics Strawberry Banana x Sour Secret x3

Gage Green Seeds Grape Stomper X OG (underdawg) F1 x10
G13 Labs Seeds White Critical x1
T H Seeds AUTO Original BubbleGum x1
Cali Connection Seeds 22 x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Chronic Thunder x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Blue Cheese x1
Barneys Farm Seeds Critical Kush x1
Farm Seeds Pineapple Chunk x1


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 10, 2014)

my shits been shrinking bigtime! last 4 or 5 packs were gifts!


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 11, 2014)

@greenhost420: you have some hard to get GGG strains there. I am still hoping someday to get grape stomper but until then I have about 40 elephant stompers from hazeman


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 11, 2014)

iv been eyeing hazeman alot lately, hope my stomper packs put out better then my other ggg packs...


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been eyeing hazeman alot lately, hope my stomper packs put out better then my other ggg packs...


I can't compare because I have only ran the elephant stomper and it puts out a nice yield. Having Purple Elephant x Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow you get a very froster big buds and the high is outstanding!

You have Grape Stomper? If so I'm jealous I have been trying to get it for 2 years.

I am eying and researching Kera Seeds Pinapple Sativa: Blue Dream x White Widow


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

Man I had a few Cotton Candy beans but traded them for some Chemdawg but still really want the Cotton Candy.


Was checking out Devils Harvest and they have some gnarly strains.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I can't compare because I have only ran the elephant stomper and it puts out a nice yield. Having Purple Elephant x Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow you get a very froster big buds and the high is outstanding!
> 
> You have Grape Stomper? If so I'm jealous I have been trying to get it for 2 years.
> 
> I am eying and researching Kera Seeds Pinapple Sativa: Blue Dream x White Widow


 i'm pretty sure ggg has just dropped a bunch of new packs of the grape stomper mj.. at least i have seen people on the forums saying they just grabbed a pack, and i know ggg just had a new drop of some new gear, and a few old things i think as well..
of course i have a few packs of all of the grape stomper, and the grape stomper og, and the grape stomper x og, and the.. 


i haven't bought any beans all year, but i'm still doing my thing and just got a pack of indiana bubble gums that i'm pretty excited about, as well as some goji f2's, and some, hmm, let me think, giga moon, giga bud x full moon, umm, some 100 day super silver haze, also have some biker kush from karma making their way across the pond, and a few others as well i don't remember atm..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Man I had a few Cotton Candy beans but traded them for some Chemdawg but still really want the Cotton Candy.
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/delicious-seeds-cotton-candy/prod_410.html
> 
> Was checking out Devils Harvest and they have some gnarly strains.


 who's chemdawg mj?
i just, well, a few months ago now, got a cut of rez's 4sd, which is his chem4 x ecsd, tomorrow will be 2 weeks in flower and are just starting to get nice pistl formation going atm..
i also got drgt's ecsd as a cut from the same fine farmer friend as the 4sd, as well as so'cal bubba kush from another fine farmer friend... the so'cal bubba i had thought was pre98, but the person they got the cut from cleared things up and said it's what he calls so'cal bubba, and tends to yield a bit better than pre98, and just as potent.. the bubba is looking super nice imvho..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

Chemdawg is chem 91 and all the other strains. he is actually the dude who received a bag of bud at a grateful dead or phish concert and the bag had something like 13 seeds and he grew out a few and kept the best and claims to still have 3 seeds of the original bag. Chemdawg is used in a ton of crosses. It is by far one of the strongest strains and my top favorite as of now.
I'm very surprised you don't know the strain or the history behind it.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chemdawg/Humboldt_Seed_Organisation/

The pic is a chemdawg bud.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Chemdawg is chem 91 and all the other strains. he is actually the dude who received a bag of bud at a grateful dead or phish concert and the bag had something like 13 seeds and he grew out a few and kept the best and claims to still have 3 seeds of the original bag. Chemdawg is used in a ton of crosses.
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chemdawg/Humboldt_Seed_Organisation/


 i know who chemdawg is, but tons of breeders all have a chemdawg it seems out now, that's why i had asked what breeder you got it from, but i see it's from hso from your link..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i know who chemdawg is, but tons of breeders all have a chemdawg it seems out now, that's why i had asked what breeder you got it from, but i see it's from hso from your link..


No I didn't get it from HSO, I got it from a local breeder here in SF. He claims it is a cut from the original which wouldn't surprise me he has a lot of original strains and cuts.

have you ever heard of dark heart nursery in the Bay Area?

https://twitter.com/DHNClones


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> No I didn't get it from HSO, I got it from a local breeder here in SF. He claims it is a cut from the original which wouldn't surprise me he has a lot of original strains and cuts.
> 
> have you ever heard of dark heart nursery in the Bay Area?
> 
> https://twitter.com/DHNClones


 oh ok,, and yeah, i have heard of dark heart before, pretty much they have some of the best cuts out there from what i've read / heard over the yaers..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> oh ok,, and yeah, i have heard of dark heart before, pretty much they have some of the best cuts out there from what i've read / heard over the yaers..


Yeah I love DHN, they are the only cuts I get. His Dream Queen is the original cut of GreenCrack and it is super potent.

SickMeds purple greencrack, imo, is a joke. I grew it out and it was good for a BBQ with friends or making some bubble but its not really that great which surprises me because I like SickMeds.

You from the west coast? My buddy in seattle who grows got ahold of a cut called dirty lady and grew it and said it was really nice. I don't know the lineage of though.

here is a link from seed finder of dirty girl but I doubt its the original cut

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Dirty_Girl/Kingdom_Organic_Seeds/

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/KOS/index.html

Man I need to check out a few strains from KOS, he has some nice ones for sure! You no anybody that have grown any of their stuff?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Yeah I love DHN, they are the only cuts I get. His Dream Queen is the original cut of GreenCrack and it is super potent.
> 
> SickMeds purple greencrack, imo, is a joke. I grew it out and it was good for a BBQ with friends or making some bubble but its not really that great which surprises me because I like SickMeds.
> 
> ...


 nope nope, unfortunately i'm from the east coast.. 
ummm, yeah, there is someone who has grown a few things from kos, and they were a bit let down in i think it was their deep chunk i want to say, which was a bit surprising to me to say the least..
i know greenman420, co-owner of kos, is a big sativa fan though, so if i were to try anything from them, it's be something more on the sativa side, maybe their metal haze? idk, they have a few nice sounding strains.. if you look around, you'll see a few grow reports on their gear though..
i've never heard of that dirty girl, will have to check her out in a few..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

HempDepot had some breeders I have not heard of. Sucks to hear someone grew some KOS out and it didn't work out.

Secret Valley seeds jamaican grape looks like a nice strain to run.

What are you running at the moment?

Myself: Jack Skellington, Chernobyl, BLZ Bud, Double White and Goji OG

The co-op I'm involved with lately had been using DHN cuts but we have a lot of beans.

I really want to run Big bud x White Widow and Biker Kush x White Romulan.

I'm done collecting seeds I have enough and running cuts is so much shorter.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 12, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> HempDepot had some breeders I have not heard of. Sucks to hear someone grew some KOS out and it didn't work out.
> 
> Secret Valley seeds jamaican grape looks like a nice strain to run.
> 
> ...


 i got some so'cal bubba kush, a single clone of her, and some ecsd from drgt's that i got as a clone as well, and the same guy for the ecsd through in a cut of rez's 4sd, which is chem4 x ecsd, and he said it's super dank, so yeah, i'm pretty excited about all of them tbh.. 
i grew the cali con's pre98 awhile ago, and as dank as it was, i didn't do any training on it, and don't think i topped it or anything, and omfg, such crappy yields.. one of my all time fave tasting herbs though, but i culled her due to the yields. i heard the so'cal i have now puts out a bit more than the pre98, plus i vegged the hell out of her, and topped her a few good times..
i had been looking for drgt's ecsd for ages now, every since someone i trust said it's the best sour d he's grown, either from cut or from seed, so that always made me want to give her a whirl, and i finally hooked up with a fine farmer friend of mine and he gifted me the ecsd, and the 4 sd..

here's the bubba, tomorrow will be two weeks of flowering on the dot, just took this pix today..






on the left here is the 4sd, and on the right, it's a bit hard to see in this pix, is the ecsd...


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 12, 2014)

My ladies are still only about 5 weeks old, had a slight root rot problem but fixed it with some eagle 20 and they are on course now. I will throw up some pics when they get bigger.


I'm a big fan of the bubba strains but like I said we aren't going to get anymore beans for a while and still waiting for DHN to drop some dream queen in oakland. The co-op has one Tent and 2 cabs so we get good yields from them and like I always say we don't charge our few low income patients but if they want to donate thats fine but they don't need to.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

@racerboy71 have you ever grown TGA's Ripped Bubba or considered growing it? I have always had good luck with TGA. I have grown his Chernobyl, Vortex and Jack Skellington. The Chernobyl is a favorite in the co-op and we had a mother for about year and grew it out about 5 or 6 times and almost always they were uniform and extremely frosty, not the best yielder but the potency, smell and taste makes up for it plus it makes for some nice bubble or dry ice hash.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 13, 2014)

i ijust got some karma that i want to look thru for a studmuffin. white og x biker and white og x headbanger. ooo lala! not to mention some killer fembots...

just germed 3 area 51 genetic kraken x astro dawg too...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I can't compare because I have only ran the elephant stomper and it puts out a nice yield. Having Purple Elephant x Grape Stomper x Aloha White Widow you get a very froster big buds and the high is outstanding!
> 
> You have Grape Stomper? If so I'm jealous I have been trying to get it for 2 years.
> 
> I am eying and researching Kera Seeds Pinapple Sativa: Blue Dream x White Widow


attitude or gage green bank


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> attitude or gage green bank


Both


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Both


 b


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

all of the above


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

d


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

none of the above...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

how'd i do?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i ijust got some karma that i want to look thru for a studmuffin. white og x biker and white og x headbanger. ooo lala! not to mention some killer fembots...
> 
> just germed 3 area 51 genetic kraken x astro dawg too...


I have BikerKush x White Romulan and White Widow x BigBud plus some snowcap x LA Confidential. Still have yet to run any of them.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> how'd i do?


Whats going on I'm confused racerboy?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Both


grapestomper og just came back at the tude https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-grape-stomper-x-og-underdawg-f1/prod_765.html


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Whats going on I'm confused racerboy?


 lol, you said both, so i said, none of the above, b, d, all of the above.. i thought it was some sort of secret quiz or something, lol..
and yeah, i just told him that yesterday, if you're interested, don't snooze this time around...


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

is ggg dropping some GS?


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

madininagyal said:


> grapestomper og just came back at the tude https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-grape-stomper-x-og-underdawg-f1/prod_765.html


I'm on it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> is ggg dropping some GS?


 yes, i thought i had told you that yesterday md.. sorry..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

I lied and said I was done buying beans but since the GS is out I went a little crazy.

I couldn't resist a strain by GGG with Golden Goat, if you haven't had the Goat you don't know what you are missing. I had a buddy go to Denver and came back to SF with an OZ of Golden Goat and everybody was up on his nuts trying to get a gram or what ever he would let go of.
My buddies at the co-op are going to think I lost my mind but they have heard me go on and on about grape stomper. The freebies are nice as well, I have often thought of running applejack and I'm glad its no longer barny's farm freebies.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Golden_Goat/Clone_Only_Strains/


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> yes, i thought i had told you that yesterday md.. sorry..


Its all good man I'm just glad it was still available. I'm cracking 3 of both strains when I get them and hopefully will get a couple nice mothers of both strains.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I lied and said I was done buying beans but since the GS is out I went a little crazy.
> 
> I couldn't resist a strain by GGG with Golden Goat, if you haven't had the Goat you don't know what you are missing. I had a buddy go to Denver and came back to SF with an OZ of Golden Goat and everybody was up on his nuts trying to get a gram or what ever he would let go of.
> My buddies at the co-op are going to think I lost my mind but they have heard me go on and on about grape stomper.
> ...


 damn, sounds like a nice sativa, although fruity isn't really my cup of tea....


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, sounds like a nice sativa, although fruity isn't really my cup of tea....


What I love a strain that smells like starburst shit makes me want to eat the buds.

What is your cup of tea?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> What I love a strain that smells like starburst shit makes me want to eat the buds.
> 
> What is your cup of tea?


 umm, i REALLY love the smell of a good bubba kush, that killer hashy, coffee, chocolately taste, omfg, get in my belly, lol.. i also like a good og kush, again, that hashy, piney taste.. not really crazy about larry og though, it's more on the lemon side than the og side, which is ok, just wasn't crazy about it like i said..
c99 is ok, it has a killer pineapple smell and taste, but idk, i guess i like the more hashy, piney, coffee tasting buds over the fruity tuity stuff, that's one reason i'm not a hue tga fan.. only one reason though, lol..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

oh, i also really like sour d, that funky, fuelly taste is another good one imo.. i tend to prefer stuff like herbal smells over fruity.. a friend of mine is growing kali mist, and she's another herbal tasting one that is killer..
oh yeah, love a good haze too, that peppery smell and taste.. another fave of mine..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

I do like a strong diesel smell myself. I grew out some BCN Diesel and it smelled so strong of fuel it was like cat piss and gasoline but in a good way.......if that is possible.

But how can you not like a fruity citrus smell? I just don't get it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> I do like a strong diesel smell myself. I grew out some BCN Diesel and it smelled so strong of fuel it was like cat piss and gasoline but in a good way.......if that is possible.


 lol, i'm growing out two diesels atm, well, drgt's ecsd, and rez's 4 sd, which is chem 4 x ecsd, i'm pretty excited..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

@racerboy: have you tried this strain?

http://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/tag/strong-smell/


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

nah man, never heard of it, which makes me wonder if it's not something different just renamed knock out due to it's couch lock..
i'm not saying i've heard of every single cannabis strain ever, lol, but it's not all that often that i hear of something new for sure.. or maybe it's a clone only, not available around here, either way, no, never heard of it..


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> nah man, never heard of it, which makes me wonder if it's not something different just renamed knock out due to it's couch lock..
> i'm not saying i've heard of every single cannabis strain ever, lol, but it's not all that often that i hear of something new for sure.. or maybe it's a clone only, not available around here, either way, no, never heard of it..



Yeah there is not many strains I haven't heard of. I make it a point to study strains and crosses.


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 13, 2014)

Does everyone here freeze their seeds if they are storing them long term? If not, you should be 


Also i just had an idea while enjoying some ATF and pineapple chunk ...

As Im sure some of you remember from our youth, you can buy the sheets that hold sport cards in a binder. i think im going to start storing all my freebies in these sheets and keep them in a binder. 9 pouches on each sheet, each pouch a different strain. Talk about a badass coffee table book


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 13, 2014)

@racerboy71: Ok have you ever heard of the strain Laughingman by RedStar Farms? its OG Kush x Pre98 Kush


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 13, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> @racerboy71: Ok have you ever heard of the strain Laughingman by RedStar Farms? its OG Kush x Pre98 Kush


 that sounds nice imo.. i was thinking about using some c.s on either my bubba or the ecsd or the 4sd, and crossing them, well, the bubba ad the ecsd really... i think it'd be pretty bomb.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

I was super baked when I ordered my stompers and didn't use the promo code


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I was super baked when I ordered my stompers and didn't use the promo code


lol same here


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 14, 2014)

@racerboy: yeah I think that link to the site I sent you for that strain "knockout" is fishy. They have Dream Queen on that site and that is Dark Heart Nursery's original cut of green crack. He calls it dream queen because he doesn't like the name green crack for a medicine.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 14, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Does everyone here freeze their seeds if they are storing them long term? If not, you should be
> 
> 
> Also i just had an idea while enjoying some ATF and pineapple chunk ...
> ...


I put mine in the fridge with a desiccant pack to keep any moisture out.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 14, 2014)

Damn glad I jumped on the grape stomper x OG yesterday its sold out today.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 14, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> @racerboy: yeah I think that link to the site I sent you for that strain "knockout" is fishy. They have Dream Queen on that site and that is Dark Heart Nursery's original cut of green crack. He calls it dream queen because he doesn't like the name green crack for a medicine.


 lol, am i good or what?/ that's pretty much what i said yesterday when i saw that name.. just sounded too made up, like oh man, smoke some of this danky dank, it's called "knockout" , and man, when you're done with that one, smoke some of this one, it's called "flying high up in the sky" lol.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, am i good or what?/ that's pretty much what i said yesterday when i saw that name.. just sounded too made up, like oh man, smoke some of this danky dank, it's called "knockout" , and man, when you're done with that one, smoke some of this one, it's called "flying high up in the sky" lol.


Yeah I think you are spot on about that site, anyway here is a better description of Golden Goat. I didn't realize it was an accidental breed by Mr Dank

http://www.everythingaboutmarijuana.com/golden-goat/

the GoldenGoat I have now (I was gifted a 1/4oz) is a very hard indica, I use it for sleep. The Golden Goat I had before that was a very uplifting strong sativa.

I know most of the strains on this site, seems like the narrator isn't a grower but buys from dispensaries and then gives his personal insight about the strains which is cool. If that is the case this dude has had a lot of bud in his life.

I didn't even think of it but I bet you would really like platinum bubba kush (Platinum OG x Bubba Kush), have you had it before?

I myself also like a nice funky skunk coffee dank smelling bud but I prefer a really citrus fruity strain as far as smell and taste goes.


----------



## mdjenks (Jun 18, 2014)

I know this is "a seed collectors thread" but went to Harborside Oakland and got some of Dark Heart Nursery's Dream Queen aka original GreenCrack clones, six to be exact. DHN has the best clones thick ass stocks and well established white roots.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 11, 2014)

Man this used to be the best thread on riu. Hope all the homies are danking and stanking it up


----------



## Joedank (Sep 11, 2014)

What forgot bout this one 
I am working on a lot of sativa mix ups all the sativa I can mix like 
sourd x Durban x nev haze
Or c-99x (sourd x nev haze)
Or c-99 x( Durban x nhaze)
Results are great


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 15, 2014)

SEED MONSTER!!!!

Next time your on over to the rollitup site in the strains thread let those peeps know i'm going to be making another batch of BANANA KUSH seeds. i see over there earlier that there was a post about me not making and more.


thank you





__________________





Just wanted to share this with you seed junkies lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

ill be getting his TW s1 if i cant get this cut. but all i gotta do is jump on the bus so..... procrastination is a disease


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

i found an arcata e32 cut just waiting for me to come get it. but im lazy! lol but cannazon i think has 5 fems for 50 last i knew last month. only reason i havent got em is the cuts accessable.

wow didnt realized sold out! that fucking sucks! not feeling so lazy anymore...


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he's still holding some tw's. I'll hit him up and see what's shaking. He's at the farm and at zon.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 16, 2014)

I talked to him earlier he said no dice. maybe if i approach it from a different angle haha


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

$$$$ talks. Lol.


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 16, 2014)

wasn't thinking that angle, i Mean for retail sure but if I was gonna go that route would source the arcata. Hopefully someone is sitting on a few packs. I am patient.


----------



## puffntuff (Sep 16, 2014)

Gotcha. I have an og kush x trainwreck that grows out like tw. Flops all over the place and grows huge nugs. Sweet lemonhead flavor.


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Sep 16, 2014)

Joe, sourd x Durban x nev haze sounds like a winner. Like to see it grow.


----------



## mdjenks (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> ill be getting his TW s1 if i cant get this cut. but all i gotta do is jump on the bus so..... procrastination is a disease


Don't do it man....S1's are bad news not very stable....I kid I kid, I have had bad luck with S1's though.

the zon has Tranquil Elephantizer up shit and sannies sugar punch and dank genetics fire fighter og looks nice.

Anybody have any experience with Johnston's Genetics? First I have heard of him but I do like the look of the Shook's Run Kush.


----------



## ActionHanks (Sep 16, 2014)

mdjenks said:


> Anybody have any experience with Johnston's Genetics? First I have heard of him but I do like the look of the Shook's Run Kush.


Personally no, but if I remeber correctly, the guy is the worse former partner of GDP. Ken's phantom cookies did me justice, so any one who's got beef with his methods is off my radar. Thats my 2 cents


----------



## COGrown (Sep 16, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Personally no, but if I remeber correctly, the guy is the worse former partner of GDP. Ken's phantom cookies did me justice, so any one who's got beef with his methods is off my radar. Thats my 2 cents


Are you sure? Johnston's Genetics is located here in CO, not CA, but people have been known to relocate. They pretty much came out of nowhere as far as I know, I don't know anyone who knows anything about them. They didn't seem to publicly exist until 2-3 months ago...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Are you sure? Johnston's Genetics is located here in CO, not CA, but people have been known to relocate. They pretty much came out of nowhere as far as I know, I don't know anyone who knows anything about them. They didn't seem to publicly exist until 2-3 months ago...


Your right about that. Never heard of them till I saw their genetics on Natures Green Remedies. Strains don't look bad but names are too damn long lol.


----------



## ActionHanks (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm just passing what I heard from some old heads on another forum. Could be complete malarkey, could be some insiders from Cali.. who knows. If anyone does run any Johnston post up some pictures of the gentics that aren't over nuted to hell and back lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2014)

Crazy seeing this thread grow new wings!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 12, 2014)

Pic day

Progress for the lil, Grapefruit punch autoflower, an my nycd haze auto. 







C99 haze auto mutts
She's a woman now. 
1 week flowering. 






Reversed branch pollen branch on one of the c99 haze auto mutts. 







G13 labs Pineapple express photo. 







Group hug for scale.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 12, 2014)

Pic day

Progress for the lil, Grapefruit punch autoflower, an my nycd haze auto. 







C99 haze auto mutts
She's a woman now. 
1 week flowering. 






Reversed branch pollen branch on one of the c99 haze auto mutts. 







G13 labs Pineapple express photo. 







Group hug for scale.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Oct 14, 2014)

Recently added: 

Bodhi's: Cougar Milk, and Sunshine Daydream

Insane Seed Posse's : Chem 91 BX2 (F-2's), and
Surf Dragon (Hawaiian and Chinese genetics) testers via a friend, oh yeah !!!


----------



## deltree (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey guys and gals, havent really used this forum much as im on grass city. As far as johnstons genetics goes, he is actually on there if you eanted to clear the air. Ive talked to him personally, I havent brought this to his attention but I can tell you now that he is from colorado and is a good guy. I cant speak on what I dont know but I can tell you that the strains I have ran are stellar. Anyway, if any of you guys want I can ask that you go on grasscity and ask him. Dont believe everything you hear from anyone.


----------



## deltree (Nov 1, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> I'm just passing what I heard from some old heads on another forum. Could be complete malarkey, could be some insiders from Cali.. who knows. If anyone does run any Johnston post up some pictures of the gentics that aren't over nuted to hell and back lol


I will post some pics bro.


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 1, 2014)

I recently moved to Denver from San Francisco and I have a long time friend that has been in Denver for 5 years and he gave me a 1/4 of what he called G-JA. I have never heard of it and can not find any info on it. So my question is has anybody heard of it?

  

It looks just like Jah Goo:


----------



## hempstead (Dec 26, 2014)

My monster is still alive. Hahahahahahaha

Sup people.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2014)

hempstead said:


> My monster is still alive. Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Sup people.


sup hemp? long time no see.. 

yah, you created a monter.. in fact, i think there's now the required seed collectors thread on most sites now.. this thread was killer, but has died down quite a bit..


----------



## hempstead (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, I saw there were no posts in over a month so I had to bump it.lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2014)

how are, were your holidays?


----------



## hempstead (Dec 26, 2014)

Great. Busy busy busy. Hopefully I can do some fishing this weekend.

How about yours?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2014)

hempstead said:


> Great. Busy busy busy. Hopefully I can do some fishing this weekend.
> 
> How about yours?


 sorry, i am stoned and just got side tracked watching a thing on ryan dunn on facebook, and forgot to reply, lol
mine were good though, no major complaints from me..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2014)

youtube, not facebook, told you i'm stoned..


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## lbezphil2005 (Feb 27, 2015)

1966 lambsbread, copper rhino, shishkatonic, cherry puff x grape puff, dirty margarita, blue hoe og, nl5 x hz, quad kush, blue mediberry (black pheno), sour flaming cookies, purple diesel, killer queen f7 x herijuana ibl, chunky phatberry, cantaloupe skunk, mendocino joes skunk, jackies skunk, master og x herijuana ibl, master kush, 88g13 x hp, rocky mountain high x herijuana, afkanistan x tok, sunshine daydream - the list goes on, too tired to type. need to go thru and organize and write everything down in a notebook, lmao!!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Apr 11, 2015)

@lbezphil2005 is that Jackie's Skunk any good ? I've almost hit the buy button a couple of times, but was waiting to order at least two things. I hate paying shipping on just one pack of seeds.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 28, 2015)

just had some cannatonic X dubking (golden lion) 
g13 x haze (hazeman) 
sour d x daze pop up 
still waiting on my gsc X dub to fire off...


----------



## OneStonedPony (May 11, 2015)

Added recently: Insane Seed Posse's: Chem D BX3 (2nd time I've bought this one), Chem 91 BX3 (F-2) (the BX2 Rocked), Bodhi's : Dream Beaver (expecting great things) and Sunshine Daydream (3rd pack I've bought of this one, it Rocks also). I love Bodhi & ISP's gear, they are the only two that I find keepers with in every pack. Scored them at Cannazon last night  The only hard part is waiting the 7 to 10 days until they come.


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 11, 2015)

Working on my collection right now i got 3 animal cookies(bag seed one already got popped pictured below), 9 fire og(bag seed different batches) 1 sour grapes(bagseed), 1 Motorbreath(bagseed), 2 ChemScout(bagseed), 5 Sfv og(bag seeds), 5 Wifi Alien(bag seed) 5 Purple Urkle(bageed), 4 Chemdawg d( bag seed), 9 Chrystal White(bagseed, 4 Grape Gum(bagseed), 1 Bubbas Gift(bagseed), 1 Sunset Sherbert(bagseed), 1 slacker kush (cbd strain bag seed), a pack of Plushberry, a pack of Chem 4 x Querkle(tga tester pack), a pack of Platinum Cookies, a pack of Thin Mint Cookies, a pack of Blueberry Cookies, a pack of BOGS Sour Grape, and a whole bunch of random bagseeds i didnt label like a jack ass once i get a stable place ill start popping 13 dogs running around makes shit really difficult to keep clean and neat not to mention the ones i just popped like phantom kush, purple champagne, platinum GDP, florida gold, super skunk, corleon kush, kingston confidential, and some Green Crack fems(that are getting trashed we have a reliable mother of gc),florida lemons, and white widow


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (May 13, 2015)

seed collectors

panama red
79thai stick[goldking]
ot1haze 
vietnamese black


----------



## OneStonedPony (May 25, 2015)

Excited to crack the two ISP Chem's, and Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream, I got from Cannazon. I'm impressed with their service, I ordered on like the evening of the 10th, and the morning of the 20th, they were sitting in my box. They even threw in some freebies. Now I just need to locate some legit WiFi. Anyone know where I can get that ?


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jun 18, 2015)

OneStonedPony said:


> @lbezphil2005 is that Jackie's Skunk any good ? I've almost hit the buy button a couple of times, but was waiting to order at least two things. I hate paying shipping on just one pack of seeds.


I just caught the question, sorry!! Yest bro, grab anything from isp - they are dropping some of their chems, if you can get cantaloupe skunk jump on it, too. Ohsogreen is an awesome dude, been around a while.

Nice, just saw the other post - you won't regret the chems, face melting time here ya go!!!


----------



## OneStonedPony (Jun 21, 2015)

@lbezphil2005 Thanks for the info. Yes, I've grow Cantaloupe Skunk several times, it's a great strain IMHO. I'm going to get that Jackie's Skunk, even if I can't run it until later this year. Cool hearing ISP's Chem's can melt your face. That's exactly what I'm looking for, extreme potency. Now I'm even more excited


----------



## akmatanuska (Jun 21, 2015)

I got:

Bubblicious
White widow
Chrystal
Critical mass
Dynamite x nl
Dr. Grinspoon

Just started collecting gonna go through attitude to get tga genetics. I'm thinking Jack the Ripper and jolly bean right now. I'd love to get the black cherry soda strain in dank 2.0 that shit looks tasty!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 21, 2015)

I think I am quilty of being a bean collector. I have over 120 seeds from 7 different strains and just ordered 26 more today.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 21, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> seed collectors
> 
> panama red
> 79thai stick[goldking]
> ...


 have you grown any of these before oms?
be interested in hearing more about the thai and black if you've run them..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 21, 2015)

And i recently just found a seed in a dank bag of sunset sherbert from a local dispensary


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jun 22, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> have you grown any of these before oms?
> be interested in hearing more about the thai and black if you've run them..


grew the viet in early y2k..it is manageable..potent..the pheno i have now is not noidy but very motivating and happy

the thai is a shorter pheno selection from this spring..it is even more manageable than the viet..
potency i 'think"good but we will see how good when i actually finish it..so far the viet is more potent

panama red=we will see hard stretchy etc..
lambsbread ..even harder.
ot2 haze..manageable but very long flower ..will see if its potent enough


----------



## hempstead (Jul 28, 2015)

I need to log in more often. I also need to start collecting again.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)

i wish you would.

miss u bro.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Forgot about my pack of Platinum Cookies and Thin Mint cookies there regs but my friend grew some out and during veg they both looked legit as fuck all the Platinums had the same exact structure and leaves as the Platinum Cookies to a tee i grew out in my DWC setup. The Thin Mints werent all uniform but 3 were and they were a spitting image of my forum cut but i havent seen them get flowered out his dogs destroyed them. Speaking of forum cut i never get sick of this picture of the forum i did makes me drool everytime


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

Heres some Cherry Pie seeds i got Key Lime Pie and 1 BB Cookies (but there not pictured) i just harvested from my first successful breeding project she was knocked up by a PlushCheese stud got 12 so far waiting for the rest to cure before i harvest the seeds from the BB Key Lime Pie, SCM Blueberry Haze, MO Blueberry Cookies, MF or DHN(cant really remember) Blue Dream, GG#4, and Gorilla Grape. And i plan on buying some other ones that got pollinated by the same stud but werent my cuts from my homie so i know they wont be as expensive as they should be that would incluse ICE(sativa dom. pheno that gets absolutely massive not the biggest nugs but rock hard lil nugglets all the way down to the stock of A+++ quality nug that is some of the most exquisite smelling and tasting strains ive come across like tropical fruit, cheese, skunk, and hash the high is a perfect balance of indica and sativa traits will leave you stuck on th couch staring off into space zoning the fuck out but not sleepy honestly i dont thi k ill ever stop running it), KK Strawberry Cough (from Elemental Wellness and has been flowered and confirmed legit), BOGs Sour Strawberry, DHN Chocolate Hashberry, and our in-house cookie cut from bagseed Florida Girl Cookies(GSCs(pretty sure its the Cherry Pie x OG wich cookie fam says isnt legit but ohwell its won more cups then their "legit" cut ) Green House seed companies Bubba Kush wich isnt real bubba its Bubblegum x OG good genetics just not real bubba she got her name from smelling like a girl thats drenched in super sweet and fruity perfume and shes sexy as fuck she isnt as high maintenance tho nice big fat colas yields extremely well resembles the "bubba" in structure more then anything. The cherry pie and bubblegum shines through the most in the smell and the flavor but with a strong taste of OG on the exhale that lingers)


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 31, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> And i recently just found a seed in a dank bag of sunset sherbert from a local dispensary


If you pop her make a thread bro!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 31, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> If you pop her make a thread bro!!!


No doubt if shes good representation of it and not some bullshit hybrid (im pretty positive its an s1 seed cause i only found 1 in the whole quarter GSCs is really unstable and the cookie fam even said this themselves but who knows) ill be giving some out


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 31, 2015)

got busted one year before but since 3 month im back in game it take me time to buy a new pack i wasn't going to use right away

gage green genetics: duende x12 , grapestomper og x16, diamond and dust x86, "bastard series" colombian gold x5 ,colombian black x11 and afghan haze x11

g.a.s.: fruit cake x5 ,neverland x2 and cherry sherbet X3 and soon twizzler X5

tg genetics: redemtion x3

sure fire seed: feminised mix pack (firestarter, blazing blues, casey jones s1, bluedawg and headcase) x17, strawberry daiquiri x11 (big shout out to sté of thegreenpool.net reliable pal , kind and respectful man)

i'm looking for some of the new gear of ggg (also the rest of the "bastard series") and bodhi (especially blueberry hills)
and looking some pnw roots: kosher alien , ultra alien and washington skunk


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 1, 2015)

So as many of you who have seen me in here before know, I don't have my beans on me because of where I live but I have family on the front range who keep my genetics safe in the vault until it's time for me to move out there or until the laws here change...blah blah blah, but here's what has my the final cut, done collecting until it's time to start making my own.

Area 51: space jam, skull candy
Crockette Farms: sour banana sherbert, crockettes dawg.
Dynasty: crater lake v5, lovin cup.
Exotic genetix: extreme og, chocolate covered strawberry.
Elemental Seeds: mango tango, peach dreams.
Farmhouse genetics: Cupcake, Grape Cookies.
Greenpoint: Flo×PolarbearOG, GoldenGoatxPolarbearOG.
Gage Green: Euphoric, White Buzz.
GAS: NanaPie, Raspberry sour.
Laplata labs: alien bubba, dgog.
Norstar: alcatraz og, lands end.
Redeyed: locktite, kobain kush.
SinCity: aliens jackd up, raskal berries.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 1, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> So as many of you who have seen me in here before know, I don't have my beans on me because of where I live but I have family on the front range who keep my genetics safe in the vault until it's time for me to move out there or until the laws here change...blah blah blah, but here's what has my the final cut, done collecting until it's time to start making my own.
> 
> Area 51: space jam, skull candy
> Crockette Farms: sour banana sherbert, crockettes dawg.
> ...


peach dreams ? chocolate covered strawberry . both going on the buy list!


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> peach dreams ? chocolate covered strawberry . both going on the buy list!


The peach dreams is blue dream × east coast peaches and chocolate covered strawberry is fire alien black x starfighter...was lucky enough to get to both breeder stands at the cup for that direct discount lol. I tried to collect a wide variety of flavors/effects; only the best of the best.


----------



## kangosna745 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was also trying to get a few from some of the best breeders from as many states as possible...kinda goofy but it made the hunt fun.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 11, 2015)

Got a Lil carried away n threw a few more in the vault.. In-House Genetics Black Cherry Pie and Platinum Secret, Rare Dankness Karma Bitch and Dark Shadow Haze, and Bodhi Sky Lotus and Snow Leopard. Now the collection is complete, such a wide variety of souvineers.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 11, 2015)

french touch seeds: k1 and mangu' carot.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> french touch seeds: k1 and mangu' carot.


Sisi its good to see people interested in french touch i was looking for those zamal cross but don't have space 4 them (they can be fucking huge!!!) Have you try irie it my bro kasper that bred it a good sativa with high cbd


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 12, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Sisi its good to see people interested in french touch i was looking for those zamal cross but don't have space 4 them (they can be fucking huge!!!) Have you try irie it my bro kasper that bred it a good sativa with high cbd


no i haven't. i was looking at that 1 and the deedee too.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2015)

You should go for both!! You will have a daytime smoke with irie and a night smoke with deedee


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 12, 2015)

i've been cutting way back on purchasing beans, mostly just landrace sativa's as of lately. i need at least 2 lives to run my collection as it is...lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 2, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> i've been cutting way back on purchasing beans, mostly just landrace sativa's as of lately. i need at least 2 lives to run my collection as it is...lol


...and a couple refrigerators.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## bloodstone (Oct 2, 2015)

those bottom two would be a poor choice to keep, ill take care of them for ya


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 2, 2015)

dropped seeds last night:
Exotic: Choc, Cov'd SB's
Cherry Cream Pie (2)
Gutbuster
Greenpoint: Golden Goat x PB OG
Bodhi: Pura Vida
Pure Michigan: Cyanide Kush
Paradise: White Berry


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone that may have got the freebie from svoc way back around february, 
"Valentine" (strawberry cream x choc rain) by lollipopman...
Im very impressed. 53 days, Gorgeous tight sparkling buds. Smells awesome.
Weak stems tho - had to stake and tie


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2015)

I got a bunch of those beans if you ever want to chat with lolipop hes on most forums but easyest is IG


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 16, 2015)

cool, thanks for the info


----------



## hempstead (Oct 18, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> Anyone that may have got the freebie from svoc way back around february,
> "Valentine" (strawberry cream x choc rain) by lollipopman...
> Im very impressed. 53 days, Gorgeous tight sparkling buds. Smells awesome.
> Weak stems tho - had to stake and tie


Where is the bud porn?


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

GSC X dubking golden lion genetics :


----------



## COGrown (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll say one thing, now that I'm growing the forum cut, I understand why crosses are often limited. Not exactly a big producer, is she? Beautiful looking buds, though. Unfortunately she's in the hardest to get to corner of my tent, so I can't get too close.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 19, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I'll say one thing, now that I'm growing the forum cut, I understand why crosses are often limited. Not exactly a big producer, is she? Beautiful looking buds, though. Unfortunately she's in the hardest to get to corner of my tent, so I can't get too close.


Nice hopefully some pics sometim?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 19, 2015)

Not the biggest collection.


----------



## hempstead (Oct 19, 2015)

COGrown said:


> I'll say one thing, now that I'm growing the forum cut, I understand why crosses are often limited. Not exactly a big producer, is she? Beautiful looking buds, though. Unfortunately she's in the hardest to get to corner of my tent, so I can't get too close.


What is the "forum cut"?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 19, 2015)

hempstead said:


> What is the "forum cut"?


one of several more circulated well known cuttings of GSC



D_Urbmon said:


> Not the biggest collection.


I want those dream beavers.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

whats 88 g-13 hp?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 19, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> whats 88 g-13 hp?


I believe it's a g13 x hashplant cutting from 1988.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Not the biggest collection.
> 
> View attachment 3524184
> 
> ...


 not a big collection but all quality there!
Ive got a pack of honey badger!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 23, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> I believe it's a g13 x hashplant cutting from 1988.


The 88g13hp cross was originally made by ndnguy, its not the sensi strain but his own cross. The beans were largely distributed with the condition that nobody sell a pure g13hp line for profit, but some people have. The ndnguy g13hp line is known for having and imparting good structure, yield, and medicinal value.


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> The 88g13hp cross was originally made by ndnguy, its not the sensi strain but his own cross. The beans were largely distributed with the condition that nobody sell a pure g13hp line for profit, but some people have. The ndnguy g13hp line is known for having and imparting good structure, yield, and medicinal value.


I've got a cut of deep cheese x bay dream, jack cheddar x bay dream, bay dream, blue og, and strawberry cough the small ones are 5 days old my blue og cut and the bigger ones are are 7 days old and are my cut of deep cheese x bay dream


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 23, 2015)

Need more #seedjunky


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 23, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> No doubt if shes good representation of it and not some bullshit hybrid (im pretty positive its an s1 seed cause i only found 1 in the whole quarter GSCs is really unstable and the cookie fam even said this themselves but who knows) ill be giving some out


I think I got 5 gsc beans based on the structure I took a guy six plants he got one from a friend he wound up with 2 plants all said and done one all hairs and fruityorperfumy the other was like pop corn kernels an sweet but nothing like the hairy plant the beans came from chunky who some how wound up with 5 beans the other plant had zero


----------



## Don Geno (Oct 24, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Need more #seedjunky
> View attachment 3527403 View attachment 3527404


Now thats s jaw dropping potential!


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 24, 2015)

Im okay man thanks tho


----------



## hempstead (Oct 29, 2015)

Some nice collections posted since I created this thread. My collection is pretty big, got so big I took a break from ordering to try and use them. Last year I had a little trouble getting some seeds started, they were all about 2-3 years old, and started collecting again. I did end up with a nice little garden but finished a little later than I wanted to because of my germination problems. 

Wanna know what I did? A drop of Superthrive in the germination water and I was on my way. Since I started adding the Superthrive I have been 100% on germination, new and old seeds. 

Now here is my problem......

This year I made up a nice batch of organic, water only, soil and Superthrive is not organic. 
I know I know I know it doesn't really matter that it is not organic because I only use it for germination and I am not labeling it for govt inspectors but it does matter to me. I read a bit about Superthrive and I didn't like what I found out but, DAMNNNN, it gets results.

Can someone recommend an alternative that they use successfully and it is all organic?
I was thinking about kelp powder but was wondering if you guys had any recommendations.


----------



## Joedank (Oct 30, 2015)

hempstead said:


> Some nice collections posted since I created this thread. My collection is pretty big, got so big I took a break from ordering to try and use them. Last year I had a little trouble getting some seeds started, they were all about 2-3 years old, and started collecting again. I did end up with a nice little garden but finished a little later than I wanted to because of my germination problems.
> 
> Wanna know what I did? A drop of Superthrive in the germination water and I was on my way. Since I started adding the Superthrive I have been 100% on germination, new and old seeds.
> 
> ...


read up on using weak seaweed solution. 
or put a few drops of water on a baggie and put em on the door of the fridge . wait a few weeks then sprout as normal ...


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 30, 2015)

Posted this in the Bodhi thread but seems appropriate to post here as well.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 30, 2015)

ha thats an amazing collection. Bodhi's work is amazing!
What's the 2 strains you have like 6 packs of there?


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 30, 2015)

abalonehx said:


> ha thats an amazing collection. Bodhi's work is amazing!
> What's the 2 strains you have like 6 packs of there?


Those are the freebies I got for ordering all the other packs, 10 packs of Blueberry Snow and 9 packs of Godhead


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

hempstead said:


> Some nice collections posted since I created this thread. My collection is pretty big, got so big I took a break from ordering to try and use them. Last year I had a little trouble getting some seeds started, they were all about 2-3 years old, and started collecting again. I did end up with a nice little garden but finished a little later than I wanted to because of my germination problems.
> 
> Wanna know what I did? A drop of Superthrive in the germination water and I was on my way. Since I started adding the Superthrive I have been 100% on germination, new and old seeds.
> 
> ...


yes.
order some kelp extract from kelp4less .. dilute it down real good, u don't need more than 1dry tsp per gal water. soak with that.. it also makes a great foliar spray but at a higher concentration.

personally tho..i'd rather just keep it simple and use Botanicare's Kelp based bottled supplement type product "Liquid Karma" at 5ml/per gallon.. it's great stuff.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Posted this in the Bodhi thread but seems appropriate to post here as well.
> 
> View attachment 3532065


with all that money spent on genetics.. I'd recommend you move the seeds to geocache vials packed with rice or silica beads..jar those up and keep in a small mini fridge.. keep those genetics alive for many many years, or decades.

Sitting in the original packs in a tote like that..you are shortening the life/viability of the seed as it remains active in a non dormant state.

any questions.. just ask.


----------



## MojoRizing (Oct 31, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> with all that money spent on genetics.. I'd recommend you move the seeds to geocache vials packed with rice or silica beads..jar those up and keep in a small mini fridge.. keep those genetics alive for many many years, or decades.
> 
> Sitting in the original packs in a tote like that..you are shortening the life/viability of the seed as it remains active in a non dormant state.
> 
> any questions.. just ask.


Awesome advice......which I will be taking. Some questions.

#1 Are these the types of vials you are referring to? http://www.amazon.com/100-Graduated-plastic-Microcentrifuge-Geocaching/dp/B00UH8V842/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1446336061&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=plastic vials geocaching

#2 Does rice work just as well as the silica beads or is one preferred over the other?

#3 Should I vacuum seal the jar before it goes into the fridge?

#4 Refrigerator or freezer better for long term storage?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2015)

I've seen people use rice before but I'd be worried about introducing spores or pathogens from the rice. Am I just trippin or is that a legit worry?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Awesome advice......which I will be taking. Some questions.
> 
> #1 Are these the types of vials you are referring to? http://www.amazon.com/100-Graduated-plastic-Microcentrifuge-Geocaching/dp/B00UH8V842/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1446336061&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=plastic vials geocaching
> 
> ...


yes on the vials..a lot cheaper on ebay.* <--link*

i thought mine were 1ml but i looked.. they are 1.5ml.. perfect size

silica beads last a lot longer. rice i would change, swap outta the vials once a year.
look for silica gel desiccant beads that are "Indicating"

no vacuum seal is necessary.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 31, 2015)

what's the reason for swapping out the rice every year?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 31, 2015)

it just goes bad.visual observation of it would show you. the pieces discolor and need to be replaced.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2015)

Use the orange silica and not the blue! Theres something in the blue like boron yhats not that good for seeds

Heres how i do mine.. Then cold storage


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 1, 2015)

Holy crap HellRaizer30 thats impressive! For long term storage is the freezer preferred over the fridge or vice versa? I have seen some information out there that says not to put seeds in the freezer because it will cause cellular damage when the water inside the cell freezes. This seems to make sense but then again just as many people say they have kept seeds in the freezer for 10+ years that are still viable.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Holy crap HellRaizer30 thats impressive! For long term storage is the freezer preferred over the fridge or vice versa? I have seen some information out there that says not to put seeds in the freezer because it will cause cellular damage when the water inside the cell freezes. This seems to make sense but then again just as many people say they have kept seeds in the freezer for 10+ years that are still viable.


you can store seeds in the "fridge" using the above method and they'll still be viable in 10+ years.
freezing is not necessary.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 1, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 3533181 View attachment 3533182 View attachment 3533183


WOW I love that organization man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2015)

That box holds 100 strains in each vial. Most vials are filled with x2 packs in each 
This is one of 8 boxes i have put together for the future against monsanto. Maybe it will make a difference maybe not. But my circle of friends and family will have a fighting chance to grow quality meds with zero GMO


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 1, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> That box holds 100 strains in each vial. Most vials are filled with x2 packs in each
> This is one of 8 boxes i have put together for the future against monsanto. Maybe it will make a difference maybe not. But my circle of friends and family will have a fighting chance to grow quality meds with zero GMO


You da man. I've only dreamed of doing this. wish I had the funds.


For now I just do my own pollen chucks, building a collection rather than buying one. May not be as good but it's a start.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> You da man. I've only dreamed of doing this. wish I had the funds.
> 
> 
> For now I just do my own pollen chucks, building a collection rather than buying one. May not be as good but it's a start.


We make our own to! But we are always looking outside the box!


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 1, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> We make our own to! But we are always looking outside the box!


its satisfying isn't it?

i can't wait to dust that A11g later on this week with the LBL pollen. psyched to grow those too!

outside the box is a lot more expensive sometimes but the hybrids that have come out the past few years and the new vendors and breeders that popped up outta nowhere.. its great! there's never been a better time to be a grower than right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2015)

Very true MD and yes its a hoot to make new stuff and search for those new flav


----------



## Joedank (Nov 2, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> its satisfying isn't it?
> 
> i can't wait to dust that A11g later on this week with the LBL pollen. psyched to grow those too!
> 
> outside the box is a lot more expensive sometimes but the hybrids that have come out the past few years and the new vendors and breeders that popped up outta nowhere.. its great! there's never been a better time to be a grower than right now.


mr soul has said on breedbay thread he will release 40 a-11 beans from the '98 release  
thought you should know if you dont already


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 2, 2015)

Joedank said:


> mr soul has said on breedbay thread he will release 40 a-11 beans from the '98 release
> thought you should know if you dont already


I saw.. hope to meet him this April at the Cup


----------



## MojoRizing (Nov 2, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> That box holds 100 strains in each vial. Most vials are filled with x2 packs in each
> This is one of 8 boxes i have put together for the future against monsanto. Maybe it will make a difference maybe not. But my circle of friends and family will have a fighting chance to grow quality meds with zero GMO


Where did you get those vials and plastic storage box at if I may ask? I looked on Amazon and found the vials but nothing like the box with the perfect sized compartments.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2015)

MojoRizing said:


> Where did you get those vials and plastic storage box at if I may ask? I looked on Amazon and found the vials but nothing like the box with the perfect sized compartments.


Found them in a hunting fishing outlet store. There for reloading ammo. The vials i got off amazon and the orange silica is off amazon to.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't forget to wear gloves if you're fuckin with the seeds. At least I would take the precaution when handling that much $$ worth of seeds.


Personally I'd just leave em in the breeder packs and seal em in an air tight container with some silica packs and put it in the fridge, but that's just me. I'm a bit of a worry wart/germophobe.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 2, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


>


bahahah that's too good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Don't forget to wear gloves if you're fuckin with the seeds. At least I would take the precaution when handling that much $$ worth of seeds.
> 
> 
> Personally I'd just leave em in the breeder packs and seal em in an air tight container with some silica packs and put it in the fridge, but that's just me. I'm a bit of a worry wart/germophobe.


By doing this way you allow for a micro climate inside the breeder packs during cold storage. As you put the packs inside cold storage there moisture generated from going from normal temp to storage temp. This moisture would get trapped. The silica that inside your container that your breeder packs wouldnt help at all. The silica needs to be in the same container the seeds are in.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 2, 2015)

good lookin hellraizer I did not know that.


I'd definitely prefer the silica with some cotton swabs over rice though.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 2, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> good lookin hellraizer I did not know that.
> 
> 
> I'd definitely prefer the silica with some cotton swabs over rice though.


Yah rice isnt a good option imo. Silica you can see turn from orange to a dark color showing there used up and need recharged. But as long as you go strait into cold storage and enter the box only when pulling out seeds, the silica should last a very long time. Air is the biggest factor that makes the silica wear out. Moisture and all... But vials are sealed.


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 3, 2015)

My small collection!


----------



## littlegiant (Nov 3, 2015)

Bubbashine said:


> My small collection!
> 
> View attachment 3534704
> 
> ...


You have a serious bean hording problem! Better get popping


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol I have 27 going now Sensi Star x Dragon's Blood F3, Bruce Banner, Mothers Milk, Lotus Larry & Platinum delights!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bubbashine said:


> Lol I have 27 going now Sensi Star x Dragon's Blood F3, Bruce Banner, Mothers Milk, Lotus Larry & Platinum delights!


Where did you get the banner?


----------



## typoerror (Nov 3, 2015)

what size are those vials, @hellraizer30?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2015)

typoerror said:


> what size are those vials, @hellraizer30?


5/8 dram


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 4, 2015)

hellraizer30 said:


> Where did you get the banner?


It's a Bodhi tester Bruce Banner X Apollo 11 F3


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 4, 2015)

if you grow that Hazeman's Strawberry Cough, PLEASE do a journal or at the very least a smoke report!.....I have a pack of 17 seeds of that Strawberry Cough....been waiting to pop....and can't find much info at all on anyone who has grown or smoked it.


----------



## Bubbashine (Nov 4, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> if you grow that Hazeman's Strawberry Cough, PLEASE do a journal or at the very least a smoke report!.....I have a pack of 17 seeds of that Strawberry Cough....been waiting to pop....and can't find much info at all on anyone who has grown or smoked it.



Will do!


----------



## typoerror (Nov 6, 2015)

pop those hazeman strawberry cough! they are fantastic!



hellraizer30 said:


> 5/8 dram


sweet. that's what i thought judging from pictures. ordered a bunch, going to finally properly organize my seeds. what label maker you use?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 6, 2015)

typoerror said:


> pop those hazeman strawberry cough! they are fantastic!


really?? I have those too..whats so great about them?

Typo dude ur the man. Just sayin'!


----------



## typoerror (Nov 7, 2015)

they are legit strawberry cough. you would think kyle kushman made them. better then any cross i ran that used sc.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 7, 2015)

typoerror said:


> they are legit strawberry cough. you would think kyle kushman made them. better then any cross i ran that used sc.


i'd think he made them if they smelled like lavendar and came in little pink ziplock bags.. but mine didn't damn it.

I have a bunch of the hazeman shit. was curious about the LVPK x Choc Thai. Idk even how I got those.. somehow they found me. 

i never ran SC tho.. I bought some here once for $120/quarter.. but I know I got ripped off..it was good. but nothing like I pictured it would be.


----------



## hempstead (Nov 14, 2015)

Bubbashine said:


> My small collection!


 Bahahaha. I think you may have a problem. lol 

Awesome collection. I have bean envy.

I've been bad this year. I have already hit Sannies twice, Attitude, and won a little on Mr Nice but trying for one more now so no bidding and driving up my price. lol


----------



## hempstead (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been cleaning up at Mr. Nice's auctions. 
5 strains for like $90 shipped.
Lots of skunky hazey goodness.

*going to wait at the mailbox lol


----------



## smoketastic (Dec 3, 2015)

Seeds: Spring 2016 - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QAKXhk62Vz_Zi2Dtx40wvAh16XTm7G5X0AROHrZhIRU/edit?usp=sharing

I tried to find all the info I could on my seeds, and put it into a spreadsheet format. I'm a new, pretty inexperienced grower. Next spring I'll be starting what will be my second outdoor grow. I'm probably going to plant around 5 autos and 5 photos.

I'm looking for recommendations. What would you plant from my collection? Any I should avoid? (I know I won't be growing the Neville's Haze. I got it as a Freebie, but it doesn't finish flowering until Mid-November.) I know I'll grow at least one Super Lemon Haze and one Blue Dream. The others are still up in the air.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2015)

smoketastic said:


> Seeds: Spring 2016 - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QAKXhk62Vz_Zi2Dtx40wvAh16XTm7G5X0AROHrZhIRU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations. What would you plant from my collection?


----------



## hempstead (Dec 4, 2015)

I got a freebie from Attitude, Sweet Seed Sweet Trainwreck, and it is about done. Not bad for low budgets seeds.
Anyways, I am in a best bud contest and need help deciding which one to enter.
Which bud would you guys enter? (BTW this was grown under a cheapo 300w Mars $69 LED from ebay and I am impressed)
1

2

3

4

5

6


----------



## Invactus (Dec 5, 2015)

Have also just started to collect but I am collecting mainly high cbd strains for personal use when and if it becomes legal to use in my country, it is however very addictive and I hope the seeds will live for years if I am storing them properly lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

#4 looks good..


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 5, 2015)

Getting a nice collection but no where near what you guys have... got some that I believe are unusual and some not.
*Auto flower*
Blue citrus
Blue streak
Pink bud
Sour Snow
Sour 60
Alien X triangle
Skunk #1
Low ryder #2
*Photo*
Mojave OG kush
Berry OG
Blue double bubbleberry
This can be addicting to a person like me... just started collecting a few months ago.


----------



## hempstead (Dec 11, 2015)

I can't stop. I think I may have a problem.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 11, 2015)

Ive had a problem for 4 years and its growing..i get beans then order right after they arrive .. theres always a 'wicked promo' or 'new release'' or 'restock' right after i get an order and im always reaching for the wallet .. loll


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

gs nookie , gsc x (gsc x tahoe og), farmhouse genetics

tonight

few week earlier


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

6 posts in & already getting messages for cuts?

u people be fu*king nutz.


----------



## DG1959 (Dec 30, 2015)

Just acquired "Honeysuckle" , "Icebreaker", and "Super cheese"


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

cream caramel , last run


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 30, 2015)

mmmmm cuts!


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 30, 2015)

nice pics mota!


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> nice pics mota!


thanks.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2015)

My bean hoarding has slowed down a bit but....i picked up some velvet cookies, purple glue and gorilla grip this last month. I've been through and done an inventory and now have over 180 strains lol. Need to get rid of some I think


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 31, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My bean hoarding has slowed down a bit but....i picked up some velvet cookies, purple glue and gorilla grip this last month. I've been through and done an inventory and now have over 180 strains lol. Need to get rid of some I think


I could take some off your hands....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2015)

rocknratm said:


> I could take some off your hands....


If you're in Oz, I'd be happy to offload some your way


----------



## yesum (Dec 31, 2015)

SAD- seed acquisition disorder. Also the name of my current favorite strain. Sweet Afghani Delicious, a s1 pheno of Black Domina. Have a pack of Chimera's Frankies on deck but reports say it is not the NY city Haze I had been craving. Strawberry Cough from Dinafem is up next and have a StrawberryBlue from WOS in flower now.

Lots of interesting freebies to got thru, the most interesting is a cross of Oregon Huckleberry x Ladycane.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 27, 2016)

Bodhi More Cowbell Twin, Cookies x Hash Plant... I've also popped some GDP Candyland & Kush!


----------



## DG1959 (Jan 27, 2016)

Spring on the 45th N parallel can't get here soon enough. The old lady and I were just discussing what strains we will run.... fun getting old with that woman.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jan 28, 2016)

Bubbashine said:


> Bodhi More Cowbell Twin, Cookies x Hash Plant... I've also popped some GDP Candyland & Kush!


Is that the Space Candy promo? I still have 15 left


----------



## Bubbashine (Feb 6, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Is that the Space Candy promo? I still have 15 leftView attachment 3595796


Nope it's Pennywise, but I did get that promo on seedsman.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 6, 2016)

yesum said:


> SAD- seed acquisition disorder. Also the name of my current favorite strain. Sweet Afghani Delicious, a s1 pheno of Black Domina. Have a pack of Chimera's Frankies on deck but reports say it is not the NY city Haze I had been craving. Strawberry Cough from Dinafem is up next and have a StrawberryBlue from WOS in flower now.
> 
> Lots of interesting freebies to got thru, the most interesting is a cross of Oregon Huckleberry x Ladycane.


That strawberry blue is a herm factory so watch out . But it's some tasty smoke if you get the right pheno


----------



## Bubbashine (Feb 11, 2016)

Little macro baby Sunshine Daydream!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 18, 2016)

I cleaned up at the auctions this past winter. All these and the tapestry for under $150. 
The plant is a lovely Soliloqueen that was harvested on New Years Day.
She is all cured up now and wonderful. It smells like pine and clementines. After harvesting it smelled like I climbed a pine tree and peeled a clementine and nothing like cannabis. After a nice cure she is still the same until you crack open a nug then you get a little skunky smell. The buzz is nice and clear headed with plenty of energy and anxiety and stress melt away.
   I


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (Apr 4, 2016)

MonsterDrank said:


> Sweet. I'm def gonna get some Sin City Kush 2 cracked. My attempts at the few Sin City 1's I tried only produced males but the Bandanas, Jackpot, and Eisbaers were all pretty sweet. Bubba Love is up next too. Good look with hookin up the seed collector thread Jay.
> 
> Nevada Privada and the Gobbstopper sound awesome. Definitely on my must have list.
> 
> I miss my old Snowdawg BX so much. That shit was fire.



I just got 13 "nevada Privada" from the local dispence here in the u.p. mich. NOT TO SURE WHAT I GOT . I sprouted one seed to test it out and my mistake not stretching it . I didnt have extra lights or room so put in the 12/12 str8 away . well its 5 inches tall with flowers and NO SMELL what so eva . I hope i didnt get low riders slipped in this. there should be some good oders from the loins of its genes it carries,ya think...


----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like it would be a cool plant if i stretched it, short for sure but big flowers and full for only about 8" tall , oh well a lesson learned and really no big deal, i need a male to pop so i can make beans .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 12, 2016)

..Do you guys really just collect the seeds? I mean, older seeds might not be entirely fertile. Then you're just left with a dead seed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 12, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..Do you guys really just collect the seeds? I mean, older seeds might not be entirely fertile. Then you're just left with a dead seed.


I collect but with intention to grow them all. I don't think anyone buys packs just to look at. Certain packs and varieties always get put on the back burner though and some might never see the light of day. At least I have the beans if I decide I want to try said variety anyways.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 12, 2016)

I mean, I was just sayin'.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 13, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I mean, I was just sayin'.


thats a recurring nightmare of mine. I wake up an old man with thousands of dollars in unused seeds!


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 14, 2016)

But $2,675 in seeds is not an addiction what you mean lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

I love this man till the day i die!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I love this man till the day i die!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3664123


Nice !!


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..Do you guys really just collect the seeds? I mean, older seeds might not be entirely fertile. Then you're just left with a dead seed.


Yeah because I can remember when some of today's clone only 's were still in regular seed form just 6 or 7 yrs ago.


----------



## Beemo (Apr 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> But $2,675 in seeds is not an addiction what you mean lol


past the number 8 mark...


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 23, 2016)

Beemo said:


> past the number 8 mark...
> View attachment 3664183


Sick as f bro! One day! Haha


----------



## hempstead (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I collect but with intention to grow them all. I don't think anyone buys packs just to look at. Certain packs and varieties always get put on the back burner though and some might never see the light of day. At least I have the beans if I decide I want to try said variety anyways.


What he said^^^^ The intentions are there but....... I also collect fly fishing rods and have yet to use a few of them. They are for future trips that may never happen but good to have just in case. lol


----------



## Bubbashine (May 31, 2016)




----------



## MixedBAGaSEED (May 31, 2016)

My first Bodhi , nothing going yet.
blue Tara
Sunshine Dream
Alaskan Snow


----------



## Bubbashine (May 31, 2016)

MixedBAGaSEED said:


> My first Bodhi , nothing going yet.
> blue Tara
> Sunshine Dream
> Alaskan Snow


Good luck I just ran some Sunshine, it's a very special plant!


----------



## rshackleferd (May 31, 2016)

MonsterDrank said:


> you can store seeds in the "fridge" using the above method and they'll still be viable in 10+ years.
> freezing is not necessary.


I agree, I made a huge mistake when i put my collection in the freezer. I put over 15+ viles which was years of hard work in the rear unbeknownst to me right next to the defroster in the freezer. That piece of metal fried my whole collection. I had some type of mental break down or something when i found out what had happened. What made it even worse was when my wife blew it off like sh-t happens.


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

IN the past I was a bean collector but not no moor.2-3 strains and you have all you will ever need.seed one big plant and that's moor seed then most people will ever grow out,unless you grow pot by the acre..ky


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

why I buy so many seed is to grow them out and find what grows the best where I grow at then I seed a plant and go from there 99 percent of the beans you by are not stable strains so in 100 seed you get many to choose from.it takes years to bread just ONE stable strain..ky


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 1, 2016)

Just listed some of the strains I have... I also have about 20 others, but they're only 2 or 4 seeds in each strain mostly freebies.

818 Headband
Banana Milk
Black Russian
Blackwater
Blue Dream
Bruce Banner X Apollo11G F3
Buddha Tahoe OG
California dreaming
Chernobyl
Chocolate Trip F2
Des*Tar Bx
Double White Cheese
Elfinstone
Fat Purple
Fugu Kush
Goji OG
GrandDaddy Purple
Huckleberry Space Queen
Jabba's Stash
Jack O Nesia
Jackberry F4
Killing Fields F4
Lee Roy
Lotus Larry
Molokai Kush
Mothers Milk
Pennywise
Pineapple Express
Platinum DeLights
Satsuma
Sensi Strar x Dragons Blood F3
Soliloqueen
Sour Amnesia
Space Candy
Stardawg Guava x Wookie
StrawBanana Cream
Sunshine Daydream
Sweet Pink Grapefruit BX
The HOG


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Is this thread still alive? I remember when it first started. Been away for a few years, shut down shop after I moved and am finally getting growing again. How's it going with customs? Last time I was around things were getting snagged left and right, I had 2 in a row snagged and quit cold turkey. Have been nervous to order anything but seeing Brothers Grimm back in the game makes me want to risk it.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 13, 2017)

CT McBuds said:


> Is this thread still alive? I remember when it first started. Been away for a few years, shut down shop after I moved and am finally getting growing again. How's it going with customs? Last time I was around things were getting snagged left and right, I had 2 in a row snagged and quit cold turkey. Have been nervous to order anything but seeing Brothers Grimm back in the game makes me want to risk it.


No need for customs with all the US seed banks.


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 13, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> No need for customs with all the US seed banks.


Well that's good to hear, although I'm sure my wallet didn't like it too much. Attitude and Hemp Depot are all I've ever used, didn't have anything here in the states then.


----------



## sauceulike (Jan 14, 2017)

CT McBuds said:


> Well that's good to hear, although I'm sure my wallet didn't like it too much. Attitude and Hemp Depot are all I've ever used, didn't have anything here in the states then.


Check out Oregon elite seeds.They are US based so no customs involved.Got my order in today.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2017)

CT McBuds said:


> Well that's good to hear, although I'm sure my wallet didn't like it too much. Attitude and Hemp Depot are all I've ever used, didn't have anything here in the states then.


lots of us based seedbanks
seedsherenow
http://www.holisticnursery.com/


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 23, 2017)

Tryin' to shop @ SEEDSHERENOW when 98.87% of dey shit SOLD OUT like:







hey! SOLDOUTNOW, add a "search by in-stock" button, k? lol


----------



## DerrickZoolander (Jan 23, 2017)

Left side is about 90% stocked. Right side is completely used - pheno hunted and in full rotation!



Strains:

*Obsoul33t/Franchise Genetics:*
Orange Sour Dubb X Star Fighter
Orange Cookies x 5
Orange Sherbert
Orange Tahoe X Monster Cookies
Orange Fruity Pebbles
*Unknown Prophet:*
GG4 S1
MaryChino
Sweet Tarts
Orange Julius
Orangina
Unknwn Kush S1 (unpictured)
Alpine Animal S1 (unpictured)
Triple Dubble
*The California Connection:*
Chem 4 OG
Tahoe OG
Green Crack
Blue Dream Haze
*Relentless Genetics:*
818HPOG
*Crockett Family Farms:*
Tangie
Sour Tangie
*Bodhi:*
Goji OG
Space Monkey
*TGA Genetics:*
Agent Orange
*DNA Genetics:*
24k
Sour Kush
OG 18
Skywalker Kush
*Moxie:*
Diamond Cookies
Viper Goji OG
Grape Kush
ZOD
Viper City OG 13th
*Royal Queen Seeds:*
Bubble Gum XL
*Green House Seed Company:*
Super Lemon Haze
*Strain Hunters:*
Money Maker
*Soma Seeds:*
New York City Diesel
Somatic (New York City Diesel Automatic)
*Advanced Seeds:*
New York City Diesel
*Barney's Farm:*
Blue Cheese
Tangerine Dream
Pineapple Express
*Sweet Seeds:*
Sweet Cheese
*Seedsman Seeds:*
California Orange
*Dank By Pank:*
Blueberry Cookie Pie


----------



## CT McBuds (Jan 24, 2017)

Came across a box with all the empty packs from my orders from years ago.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 24, 2017)

CT McBuds said:


> Came across a box with all the empty packs from my orders from years ago.
> 
> View attachment 3883969


Wow!!! Well done so out of all those, which was your favorite? Tastiest? Best potency? That is just crazy though!


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jan 24, 2017)

DerrickZoolander said:


> View attachment 3883633 Left side is about 90% stocked. Right side is completely used - pheno hunted and in full rotation!
> 
> how is the fruity pebbles?
> 
> ...


----------



## rshackleferd (Jan 24, 2017)

Akghostbuds420 said:


> Wow!!! Well done so out of all those, which was your favorite? Tastiest? Best potency? That is just crazy though!


The best i have ever grown and smoked was and still is "think different". It grows fast, very very strong plant, it grows perfect- no weak stems as of yet, harvest weight is out of this world " I average out at 10 ounces per grow per plant", and the high is perfect but not the strongest. Its a happy euphoric head high at first then later the body high kicks in gear that doesn't leave you gravitated to the couch.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cool cool, good to know it's as good as they say

I'm still in awe though at that pile


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

DerrickZoolander said:


> View attachment 3883633 Left side is about 90% stocked. Right side is completely used - pheno hunted and in full rotation!
> Nice. what made you want to grab obsoul33t. "Orange cookies" put you onto him?
> 
> Strains:
> ...


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 31, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Tryin' to shop @ SEEDSHERENOW when 98.87% of dey shit SOLD OUT like:
> 
> 
> 
> hey! SOLDOUTNOW, add a "search by in-stock" button, k? lol


they have come through for me on a couple things that no one else had. Cant recall what strains right now
but yeah still annoying


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2017)

hempstead said:


> What he said^^^^ The intentions are there but....... I also collect fly fishing rods and have yet to use a few of them. They are for future trips that may never happen but good to have just in case. lol


fly fisherman here as well. Just got the redington butter stick awhile ago. 

Sage X next...


----------



## DerrickZoolander (Feb 1, 2017)

Orange Fruity Pebbles was a heavy yielder. Had no orange scent on the buds. The phenos expressed were nice just wasnt what i was looking for. No herms.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Apr 10, 2017)

Newest additions: Lemonhead Bx2 (squarepeg), 91 Dragons (ISP), and Cheesy Jones fems (Surefire Seeds).


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 10, 2017)

Dynamite diesel
Garlix 
Both from Greenpoint seeds


----------



## akmatanuska (Apr 20, 2017)

New shit just ordered

Bigworm Genetics:

- Calypso (purple voodoo x buckeye purple)
- Prime knockout (prime crystal x blue kimbo)
- Meat breath x buckeye purple
- Purple voodoo f5
- Double purple kush (double purple dojo x kosher kush)
- dcure (Chem d x grape stomper) x buckeye purple

Sincity seeds:

- Sinmint Cookies

Grateful Gardens:

- Purple punch x cookie killer


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 24, 2017)

I just wanted all you collectors to know I will be getting more of Snow Highs Landrace gear and I will be holding a auction on them for all who are interested. I dropped a limited amount as a teaser online at a "what the fuck" price. These are out of his personal vault and I WILL BE THE ONLY PERSON with access to these limited elite stock for the breeder and collector. I also just added Doc D to my site


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 16, 2017)

I've got so much stuff in the vault I need to pop before it goes bad


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 6, 2017)

Any old familiar faces around here!?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

NightbirdX said:


> Any old familiar faces around here!?


What's up Tim!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 6, 2017)

NightbirdX said:


> Any old familiar faces around here!?


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 6, 2017)

What's up Gu?! How things been man?


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 9, 2017)

Must be something in the air (emails)
So many old folks coming back to life


----------



## NightbirdX (Sep 14, 2017)

We get bored from time to time.


----------



## quisqueyano (Oct 2, 2017)

Was looking for what to pop and saw my pack of Mos Cutty Death Dawg from TSD and remembered all about TSCT (and TSD, etc). 

Wonder where Wheezer and some of them at.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 3, 2017)

Wheezer is offline as he navigates California's new regulations. He's likely mid harvest atm.


----------



## quisqueyano (Oct 3, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Wheezer is offline as he navigates California's new regulations. He's likely mid harvest atm.


Awesome to hear. Thought about this group while looking through some packs. Went to zon and it wasn't there. Last PM I got from wheezer was early 2015. Dunno if zon is still the spot or what. Funny thing is I used to bug him for more Bio-D F2s and just found a sealed pack of 303 BioDs.

I also found packs from TSD days -- from people like Classic Seeds and some others -- that I'm not even sure I trust given all the TSD BS. They're just in plain labelled zippies. At least the ones from Eskobar from around that time came sealed.



Gu~ said:


> I've got so much stuff in the vault I need to pop before it goes bad


Was thinking about popping your Death Dawg x Stardawg or the Bruce Banner #3 x Stardawg. Can't find much on them though. I don't wanna pop Mos Cutty's Deathdawg pack yet.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 3, 2017)

A lot of us went to seed junkies .com after zon fell apart. Wheezer and mind surfer started started it. 

Bruce banner 3 x star dawg is great. Towering colors of fantastic tasting and excellently potent bud. That was one I tested when they first released.


----------



## hempstead (Oct 29, 2017)

I am a legend still. Sup people. lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 30, 2017)

My collection so far:
*GreenPoint *
Butch Cassidy (_Cookie Wreck x Stardawg_)
Maverick (_Goji Og x Stardawg_)
California Cannon (_Tahoe x stardawg_)
Hickock Haze (_GTH #1 x stardawg_)
Purple Mt majesty (_Goji Og (f2 Purple pheno) x stardawg_)
Gunslinger ( _$6k starfighter x stardawg_)
Moondance (_white coookies x stardawg_)
Blizzard Bush (_Pure Vida (bodhi) x stardawg_)

*Humboldt Seed Organization*
_Lemon garlic og
Blue Dream CBD
_
*Blimburn*
_Girl Scout Cookies
_
*Dungeon Vault*
Citrus Farmer

*Strayfox*
Wake of the Dragon (_Dragonsoul (b cut) X Blueberry Temple_)
_Katsu Bubba x Blueberry temple freebie_

*Bad Dawg genetics*
_Long Bottom Leaf X Gorilla Glue #4_


----------



## Smoking Loon (Feb 13, 2018)

Hilarious. I just dusted off my account as well. How the hell y'all been?


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 7, 2018)

Ola


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 9, 2018)

Typical....


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

What's them time capsule looking like people?

W3 all must continue to save some of our favorite/good genetics, for a later date(10-20 yrs) from now.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2019)

Got some new fire to add to my vault, got 2 packs of Archives Secret Formula (WiFi 43 x Dosisdos) regs, which came with 4 fem freebies of Rainbow Driver ( Zkittlez x Sundae Driver), 2 packs of cannarados Sundae Driver regs, which came with 3 packs of freebies 2 were SSH x Apple Juice, and 1 was Pacifier x Apple Juice. Anyone know the genetics of pacifier?


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 29, 2019)

Been gone for awhile, and bought to do my 1st run in years with a few babys out of my hard earned collection.. (list to follow)

Sad to see this thread Dead even with so many of the same cats still logging in..

Whatsup Everybody!!!!!

This list aint 100% complete and my hiatus is evident from the content but Im back Baby!!!



NIRVANA:
NORTHERN LIGHTS – FEM
AK-48 – FEM

SATIVA FIEND:
HIGHLAND THAI – REG

JAWS GEAR:
WHITE BANANA KUSH – REG
CABANA BUD – REG
CHOCOLATE BANNANA KUSH - REG

ENTHEOGEN:
BAGLUNG ARSHAL NEPALESE INDICA – REG

EUGENICS GENETICS:
OG GRAZE – REG
CANNAZON JACK – REG

SNOWHIGH SEEDS:
BLUEBERRY BLAST (BLUE DREAM [SSH CUT] X JOHNNY BLAZE) – REG
PURPLE MONKEY BALLS (SPUTNIK 1.0 F2 X (ACAPULCO GOLD X C99)) – REG
QUICKSILVER (IRON CINDY X (ACAPULCO GOLD X C99)) – REG

TGA SUBCOOL:
JILLY BEAN - REG
APOLLO 13-BX – REG
SPACEDAWG - REG
SPACE QUEEN – REG
JACK THE RIPPER F2 – REG
PANDORA’S BOX F2 – REG
SPACE BOMB – REG
THIRD DIMENSION F2 - REG

NEXT GENERATION:
GRAPEFRUIT DIESEL – FEM

DELTA 9 LABS:
THE MERKABAH (SFV-OG KUSH x AFGHANI KANDAHAR LANDRACE) - REG

DYNASTY SEEDS:
DRIZELLA – REG 
KF F2 X SQ F3 - REG
CARAMEL COUGH - REG
COSMIC BRAIN 2011 – REG 
MS. UNIVERSE – REG
CARAMEL CANDY KUSH – REG 
CRITICAL MASS F3 – REG 
MT. HOOD HUCKLEBERRY – REG
KILLING FIELDS F2 X MS. UNIVERSE #10 - REG

DINAFEM:
HAZE AUTO - FEM
SANTA SATIVA - FEM
DIESEL - FEM
BLUE HASH - FEM
WHITE WIDOW - FEM
OG AMNESIA - FEM
POWER KUSH – FEM

CANNACOPIA:
LAPIS MOUNTAIN INDICA - REG

GAGE GREEN GENETICS:
LEIA OG – REG
PEPE LE DANK - REG
THE FORGE - REG
SUN MAIDEN – REG
GRAPE STOMPER OG - REG
BRIGHT MOMENTS (GS X GS-OG) – REG
NYC HP-13 BASTARD SERIES – REG

HYBRIDS FROM HELL:
HASH VIRUS – REG

HAZEMAN:
ESCAPED – REG 
ROCKY MOUNTAIN HIGH – REG 
TRIPLE XXX - REG
G-13 BX – REG
WHITE GRAPES – REG
88 HP/13 - REG

HOUSE OF FUNK:
POLAR DAWG – REG
GREEN PYTHON - REG

BROTHER MONK:
BROTHER GRIMM C99 F4 - REG

HOT HOUSE FLOWER:
TRAINWRECK IBL – REG 
KACHINA – REG
ULTRA KUSH – REG
COFFEE KUSH – REG
PURPLE HAZE IX – REG

INEGMAR:
PEACEMAKER (BRAZIL,INDIA,SKUNK #1)- REG

ALPHAKRONIK GENES:
BANDANA - REG
SIN CITY KUSH - REG

PARADISE SEEDS:
ACID - FEM
NEBULA - FEM
MAGIC BUD - FEM
SHEHEREZADE - FEM

TCVG:
GENERIC WEED – REG 
HOMEWRECKER V1 – REG
ASSHAT – REG 
CALL GIRL – REG 
SHIT MIX '09 – REG
SHIT HAPPENS – REG
SHIT ON A STICK V1 - REG
FUC'D UP MIX PACK ('78 SKUNK, '78 SKUNK X GG) – REG

BODHI SEEDS:
ELF SNACK - REG
STAR CHILD - REG
APOLLO 11 F3 (GENIUS PHENO) - REG
BIG SUR HOLY BUD – REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS #2 (SS X TOK, SS X SD) – REG
LITTLE BLESSINGS #3 (AFKANISTAN X MEXIMELIA) – REG
MOONWALK – REG
DANK SINATRA – REG
SUPER SILVER STRAWBERRY LOTUS - REG
M8 (LOST KUSH) X FANTASY ISLAND – REG
SR71 PURPLE KUSH X KINGS KROSS F2 – REG

CHAMMARO SEEDS:
DB COOPER S1 – FEM
LATTE STONE F1 - REG

CANNAVENTURE:
MOTHERS MIX (UNLABELED) – REG
MOTHERS MIX (ECSD, HOG, LEMON SKUNK, 98 BUBBA) - REG
EAST COAST ROAYAL DIESEL - REG
PURPLE BERRY BX - REG
JAZZ BERRY JAM – REG

FREEDOM OF SEEDS:
GODBERRY – REG

RESERVA PRIVADA:
CONFIDENTIAL CHEESE - FEM

SWEET SEEDS:
DOUBLE WHITE - FEM

BARNEY'S FARM:
PINEAPPLE CHUNK - FEM

MR. NICE:
ASH - REG
CRITICAL HAZE – REG
BLACK WIDOW - REG
CRITICAL MASS - REG

DANK HOUSE SEEDS:
ALIEN FIRE – REG
FIRE OG F2 - REG

SANNIE:
KF F3 - REG
NYCD F3 – REG
JACK F7 – REG
JACKBERRY F3 – REG
HERIJUANA IBL – REG
MAD KUSH – FEM 

[email protected]:
CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
SANTA MARTA GOLD X CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
SHIVA - FEM
SHIVA X CHOCOLATE RAIN - REG
AMNESIA HAZE X SHIVA – FEM
CHEESEBERRY HAZE - REG
CHEESEBERRY – REG
BLUEBERRY INDICA (MIX PACK) – REG
BLUEBERRY SATIVA – REG

UNDERGROUND SEEDS COLLECTIVE:
COLOMBIAN GOLD X JAMAICAN LAMBS BREAD – REG 
AMNESIA IBL (HY-PRO) - REG

HEATH ROBINSON:
BLACK ROSE – REG

HEAVEN SCENT PHARMS:
MOTHER IN LAW – REG *2

UK CHEESEHEAD:
NIGHTMARE KUSH A.K.A. "THE WHITE" S2'S - FEM

LEPRECHAUN SEEDS:
KLONDIKE – REG 
GRAVE DIGGER - REG

SAMSARA:
S.C.S. - FEM
EL ALQUIMISTA - FEM

G13 LABS:
PURPLE HAZE - FEM
AUTO AK - FEM

CH9:
HUMBOLDT - FEM
AROMA - FEM
AFGHAN HAZE 33 - FEM

IMMORTAL FLOWER:
PRE-98 BUBBA BX - REG
HEADBAND BX – REG 
JAFFA CAKES – REG
GRAPEHEAD – REG
SPACEBUBBA – REG
MOOSE JUICE – REG
KINGSBLOOD - REG
NIGHTCAP - REG

ILLUMINATI:
IRUKANDJI – FEM

SATIVA DIVA:
LAMBS BREAD - REG
CHEMICAL NIGHTMARE - REG

KOG:
BLUEBERRY X CHRONIC - REG
(BRED FOR OUTDOOR)

K.O.S.:
SHISH_99 – REG
CBR1947 – REG
DIRTY GIRL - REG

SURE FIRE SEEDS:
FIRESTARTER - FEM
CHEESEY JONES - FEM

CONNOISSEUR GENETICS:
GRATEFUL CASEY - FEM
CHEESEDOG – REG

GOOEYBREEDER:
YOUWANTTHIS ((Lava X Gooey X Zinn X Double Deth) X (ZinnXGooey84%)) – REG
((Double Deth purple Cambodian pheno) X (Zinn X Gooey 84%)) – REG
((ZinnX Lava X Gooey) X ( Zinn X Gooey 84%)) – REG

GORRILA GROWER:
ALIEN FRUIT – REG
COSMICDAWG – REG
EAST COAST ALIEN DAWG – REG

40 AMPS TO FREEDOM SEED CO.:
SOUR BERRY CRÈME - REG *1

DIRTBAG SEEDS:
ALIEN FIRE F2 – REG
BANDANNA (SATIVA DOM.) X ALIEN FIRE – REG
BANDANNA (INDY DOM.) X ALIEN FIRE – REG
NEBULA (PURPLE PHENO) X ALIEN FIRE – REG
WHITE WIDOW X ALIEN FIRE - REG
EL ALQUIMISTA X ALIEN FIRE - REG

RANDOM:
MALAWI GOLD - REG
LARRY OG S1 - FEM
BAGSEED (INDY DOM) - REG
BAGSEED (SATIVA DOM) - REG
UNKOWN SEED - N/A
RQ - ROYAL DWARF - FEM
KALI MIST X ARJANS - REG
AK X MISTY – REG
SWAZI F2 - REG
ALIEN DAWG BX-1 - REG
GHS - KALISHNOKOVA - FEM
DUKEBERRY (SOUR D X OG KUSH X MALAWI GOLD X CHEESY SMURF) - REG
CHEESE X HAZE F2 - REG
INIDANA BUBBLEGUM – REG
’97-’98 GHS CO. SSH X C99 (100 DAY PHENO) – FEM
G13 HAZE X NYCD – REG
PABLO CHEESE F2 - REG
GORILLA GRAPE – REG
MAGIC MONKEY – REG
MENAGE A’ TROIS ((GODBUD X DW) X (ARJANS H. X CINNAMON X DW)) – REG
SUGAR MANGO RYDER – FEM
BLACK RUSSIAN – FEM
KINDMIND – BLUE MOON (BLUE WIDOW X VORTEX) – REG
JOCK HORROR X FULL MOON – REG
THE WHITE X NEPALESE INDICA – FEM
SUPER SILVER HAZE F3* (SHORT PHENO) – REG
ORANGE SKUNK (AGENT ORANGE X METRO X SS) – REG
SLEESKUNK (SLEESTACK X SKUNK) – REG
LEMON NEHI - REG


----------



## feva (Apr 29, 2019)

damn that is quite the list


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 29, 2019)

Got some new fire to add to my vault got some fudge ripple( gelato 41 x jet fuel gelato ) and marshmallow OG( TK Chem x jet fuel gelato) from WY east farms all fems


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 29, 2019)

feva said:


> damn that is quite the list


Thx 



Nate Dogg said:


> Got some new fire to add to my vault got some fudge ripple( gelato 41 x jet fuel gelato ) and marshmallow OG( TK Chem x jet fuel gelato) from WY east farms all fems


Nice.... A friend is supposed to send me some Gelato and Gelato X's am def. looking forward to that myself...


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 29, 2019)

jkahndb0 said:


> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.... A friend is supposed to send me some Gelato and Gelato X's am def. looking forward to that myself...


 Can’t really go wrong with gelato nice bag appeal, great buzz, and yields extremely well for being a cookies cross


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 9, 2019)

So hears my full list of beans I got in the vault 
Cannarado-
Blueberry sundae, grape nana, back to cherry, drunken monkey, sundae driver F1, sundae driver F2, gelato margy, and apples and cream
Thugpug-
Peanut butter breath, unicorn poop, garlic butter, mule fuel, sherb breath, and purple drank breath
Symbiotic-
Purple Starburst 
Archive-
Hazmat OG, Casper OG, Secret Formula, and rainbow driver 
Seedjunky-
Purple punch x kush mints 11, wedding Crasher 31 x kush mints 11, grape cake, and true triangle
Oni-
Tropicanna Cookies F2, tropaya, and animal stash
Harrypalms-
Gastanker 
WYEast farms- 
Fudge Ripple and marshmallow OG
42-
LA Zkittlez, lemon tart, abominable Cookie Monster F2, and Eskimo Cookies 
This doesn’t include the mountain of freebies and bag seeds of some fire I’ve got. Also everything listed I have at least two packs of so I can find a nice pheno for my setup


----------



## shroomysam (May 22, 2019)

*707 Seedbank* :

_Catpiss_ - *Late 80's Afghani or Northern Lights*
_Lemon Dawg_ - Lemon Tree S1 x 707 Chemdawg
*Archive Seedbank* :

_Dosidos #18_ - OGKB x Face Off OG
*Cannarado* :

_Pucker Up_ - Durban Poison x Lemon G
*Doc's Dank Seeds* :

_Sherlock's Gift_ - Frank's Gift x Professor Moriarty (God's Gift x Super Crazy)
*Dungeon Vault Genetics* :

_Citrus Farmer F2_ - Skunk Tangerine x Grandpa's Breath
*Dynasty Genetics* :

_Salmon River OG_ - Pre 98 Bubba x Blue Heron #11 (Blue Magoo x Blue Magoo x Huckleberry 2011)
*Geo Farms* :

_Ivory Poacher_ - White Rhino x Miss Mary
_Queen Mary_ - Miss Mary x Miss Mary
_White Glueberries_ - White Rhino x Gorilla Berries (GG4 x Plushberry) [I'm proud to say I named this strain for the breeder]
*Mass Medical Strains* :

_Goji Pupil_ - Goji OG x Star Pupil, V1 [FEM]
_Lamb's Pupil_ - Star Pupil x 90's Lambsbread
*Meduser / Woodhorse* :

_Herijuana IBL_
*Microbe Alchemist* :

_Poison Face_ - Poison Mimosa (Gina Davis Cut) x Face Off OG
_Poison Mimosa_ - Durban Poison x Mimosa
*Mota Rebel Genetics* :

_Herijuana OG_ - WiFi Hybrid x Herijuana
_Romberry_ - Romulan x Blueberry
*Nada Fish / Oregon Elite Seeds*:

_Cherry CBD_ [If anyone knows the lineage of this strain / where to contact the breeded "Nada Fish", please let me know!]
*Oni Seed Co.* :

_Tropaya_ - Tropicana Cookies x Papaya
_Sour Papaya_ - Sour D x Papaya [FEM]
*Osceola Heirlooms* :

_Okeechobee Purple_ - *Afghani x Chocolate Thai*
_Old Florida Orange Skunk_ - *Skunk #1 Heirloom*
*Prolific Coast Seeds* :

_Cake Bomb_ - Dosidos x PCS1 (WiFi #3 x (Scott's OG x Casper OG))
_MEOW_ - RAW (Fire OG x Scott's OG) x PCS1
*Relic Seeds* :

_Bubba Cheese_ - Pre 98 Bubba x Exodus Cheese Bx1
*Snowhigh Seeds* :

_Black Mamba_ - Vietnam Black x Black Congolese
_Mexican Hot Chocolate_ - (Big Sur Holy Weed x Chocolate Thai) x (Acapulco Gold x C99)
_Blueberry Blast_ - Blue Dream x Johhy Blaze (BlueBerry x Neville's Haze)
_Gold Columbian Kush_ - Columbian Gold x Green Chitral Pakistani Kush x Acapulco Gold x C99
_Heroine_ - Herijuana x Pure Kush x Uzbekistani
*Swamp Boys Seeds* :

_First 48_ - The White x Orange Blossom Trail
_Layer Cake_ - Wedding Cake x GMO/TK Skunk
_Mojito_ - Limegerian x Orange Blossom Trail
*The Seed Source* :

_Miami Mango Rogue Series_ - (Abusive OG x HP13) x Rogue Mango [FEM]
[Another I'd like to know more about, I've tried contacting @IncanLama on instagram and through email to try and find more info on it to no avail, I'm trying to find out if the name is actually "Miami Mango Rogue Series" or just simply "Miami Mango". If anyone knows please let me know!]

*Thug Pug* :

_Sherb Breath_ - Sunset Sherbert x Mendo Breath [Just harvested & re-running now, a little weak on the first run (potency & yield-wise), though it wasn't grown to the best of my abilities & can surely train differently for better yield. Also, very slow finisher. About 80-87 days on the 2 pheno's I'm running]
_Squatch_ - GG4 x (GDP x Appalachia)
_Garlic Butter_ - Peanut Butter Breath x Garlic Breath
*Top Dawg* :

_NYC Krippy_ - Florida Krippy x '91 Chem Bx2
And currently eyeing some stuff from *AK BEAN BRAINS*.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 22, 2019)

jkahndb0 said:


> Been gone for awhile, and bought to do my 1st run in years with a few babys out of my hard earned collection.. (list to follow)
> 
> Sad to see this thread Dead even with so many of the same cats still logging in..
> 
> ...


Damn now that’s collecting seeds.. I may as well buy from you...


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 23, 2019)

shroomysam said:


> *707 Seedbank* :
> 
> _Catpiss_ - *Late 80's Afghani or Northern Lights*
> _Lemon Dawg_ - Lemon Tree S1 x 707 Chemdawg
> ...


 That black mamba is some pure fire. I got some from a buddy out in Colorado and it just had a wonderful musky grape taste with incredible bag appeal. The pheno I got was a little more Indica dominant and was basically a more potent version of GDP but I loved it. In my opinion a perfect strain to come home from work to and just relax without it completely knocking you out. It was all large rock hard rounded buds that were completely dusted with trichomes and was almost black with neon orange hairs


----------



## shroomysam (May 23, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> That black mamba is some pure fire. I got some from a buddy out in Colorado and it just had a wonderful musky grape taste with incredible bag appeal. The pheno I got was a little more Indica dominant and was basically a more potent version of GDP but I loved it. In my opinion a perfect strain to come home from work to and just relax without it completely knocking you out. It was all large rock hard rounded buds that were completely dusted with trichomes and was almost black with neon orange hairs


Damn, that sounds amazing! GDP is one of my all-time favorites; flavor-wise. And I'm a fan of strains with a sedating/relaxing effect you say it has, so it sounds like a win-win.

Wish I checked this earlier, I started germinating 5 Salmon River OG & 6 Heroine today.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 25, 2019)

Man... this thread brings back some memories.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 25, 2019)

shroomysam said:


> *707 Seedbank* :
> 
> _Catpiss_ - *Late 80's Afghani or Northern Lights*
> _Lemon Dawg_ - Lemon Tree S1 x 707 Chemdawg
> ...


The lemon dawg that you listed the Lemon Tree is an actual cut that windYbayglass gave to 707seedbank. 

WIndYbayglass is the one that made Lemon Tree.

Both 707seedbank and windYbayglass told me this.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 25, 2019)

Anyone by chance know what ever became of Jeffman? He used to have a seed bank, Irie Vibe Seeds, and bred under the name Blazing Pistoleros... but the web domain looks to be a Chinese site now. He made some crosses with a purple Mandala #1 a few years back that I would love to try out. I used to love that strain (Mandala #1) but no one has had it in stock for ages.


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 25, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Anyone by chance know what ever became of Jeffman? He used to have a seed bank, Irie Vibe Seeds, and bred under the name Blazing Pistoleros... but the web domain looks to be a Chinese site now. He made some crosses with a purple Mandala #1 a few years back that I would love to try out. I used to love that strain (Mandala #1) but no one has had it in stock for ages.


https://mudro.biz/kupit-semena-konopli/Mandalla-seeds-mudro-seeds

Mudro Seeds has some Mandala seeds that are not instock anywhere else and for cheap price, i got a 15 pack of Mandala #1 from them.

This is the only place i could find it instock


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 25, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> https://mudro.biz/kupit-semena-konopli/Mandalla-seeds-mudro-seeds
> 
> Mudro Seeds has some Mandala seeds that are not instock anywhere else and for cheap price, i got a 15 pack of Mandala #1 from them.
> 
> This is the only place i could find it instock


Not sure about sending $ to a Russian site that claims to have bred the strain themselves, only sells fems, and doesn't even spell it right. Have you grown any of them out?


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 25, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Not sure about sending $ to a Russian site that claims to have bred the strain themselves, only sells fems, and doesn't even spell it right. Have you grown any of them out?


https://my.cannapot.com/cannabis-strains/Mudro_Seeds/

There legit i got mine from cannapot though but there out of stock there


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 25, 2019)

Just ordered some Candy Chrome (Runtz x The Menthol and Thin Ice (Biscotti x The Menthol) bred by WYEAST Farms can’t wait for them to arrive. I’m currently running his Fudge Ripple(Gelato41 x Jet Fuel Gelato) and they’re doing extremely well. They all are nice and uniform and each pheno has very little variation from the rest except for one that looks extremely GSCs dominant. They are still in veg so we’ll see how they do in bloom and how the final product is but they look very promising and are pretty damn vigorous for being a Girl Scout cookie cross(never ran any of the gelatos so I’m not to familiar with they’re vigor and growth structure but I’ve run a lot of different cookie cuts and hybrids and they usually veg pretty slow compared to other strains)


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 6, 2019)

grabbed a bunch of snow highs gear, the cottonmouth, viet black, crazy train, kaleidos dope, uv haze, golden dragon, laughing grass, red thai hybrid, el primo , pine town, few others

then some alphakronik pine rosin, chem d bx, blue magoo and urkle hybrids,

woodstock farmacy Acapulco gold and Acapulco cake,


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 7, 2019)

......where's Gu


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 7, 2019)

Who wants to see the dumpster fire


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 8, 2019)

So can we reignite this autism safety meeting with some exotic genetics and some archive


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

So since the last time I’ve posted I’ve added a lot of different packs from different breeders to my vault mostly from CannaRado. Got some lemonessence(Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) that I had gotten as freebies and did a run of them and one did extremely well other than the fact that it had an 11 week flower time. She put out mad frost, yields extremely well, and her terps are absolutely amazing. Smells like lemon, that kind of Pine-Sol terps you get from Jack, and a candy peach rings smell to her. So I got two of those(fems), a pack of banana sundae(banana OG x sundae driver fems), Two packs of blue lime sundae(blue lime pie x sundae driver regs), two packs of terp town(wedding pie x birthday cake fems), a pack of grape pie bx(grape pie x sundae driver fems), and another pack of tropicanna cookies f2 by Oni. I’m most likely forgetting some all I know is that my seed vault is packed to the brim. I’m on the fence of either getting some of Rado‘s biscotti sundae regs, tikimadman’s Melonaid crosses, his forbidden zkittlez crosses, or some of envy genetics blow pop crosses. All I know for sure is I’m definitely getting another pack of seedjunky’s grape cake and 2 packs of Harrypalms/bloom seed co’s grape cream cake. Does anyone know the genetics of blow pops that envy genetics is using?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

Also I’m thinking about ordering some of thugpugs lime studly, garlic breath 2.0, rainy lady, or monkey business.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 11, 2019)

Smile to this thread around.
Some of my most recent.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 11, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Also I’m thinking about ordering some of thugpugs lime studly, garlic breath 2.0, rainy lady, or monkey business.


All their stuff looks great. Just grabbed the Jedi Breath.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

R Burns said:


> All their stuff looks great. Just grabbed the Jedi Breath.


True that it seems like out of his gear some straight fire cuts are being found left and right. I got some of his gear but I haven’t been able to run any of it yet. I did pop a pack of his peanut butter breath and even found a nice OGKB dominant mutant but due to a fucked up situation, I had to yank them out and trash them along with a full pack of back to cherry( cherry pie x grape pie bx) by Rado. Thank God I still have three packs of the PBB and one of the BTC or I would’ve been extremely pissed.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 11, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> True that it seems like out of his gear some straight fire cuts are being found left and right. I got some of his gear but I haven’t been able to run any of it yet. I did pop a pack of his peanut butter breath and even found a nice OGKB dominant mutant but due to a fucked up situation, I had to yank them out and trash them along with a full pack of back to cherry( cherry pie x grape pie bx) by Rado. Thank God I still have three packs of the PBB and one of the BTC or I would’ve been extremely pissed.


Been getting alot of nice freebies with the OGKB. Gonna be searching through em some time soon. Also just got a pack of Tropihaze from Oni. Heard you mention them Tropicana Cookies f2. Gonna burn my fridge up. Ha!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 11, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Been getting alot of nice freebies with the OGKB. Gonna be searching through em some time soon. Also just got a pack of Tropihaze from Oni. Heard you mention them Tropicana Cookies f2. Gonna burn my fridge up. Ha!


True that harrypalms is about to do a drop here soon called Troptober and it’s mostly going to be crosses of his MTN Trop cut and also some Grape Cream Cake(Ice Cream Cake x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher} and he said it’s a Grape Pie dom male) that I’m definitely snagging. Seen some of the keeper cuts that were found out of the testers and they look absolutely amazing. It’ll basically be wedding cakes vanilla frosting, gas, and lemon terps mixed with some heavy grape, berries, and cream


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 7, 2019)

So...hate to admit im out of touch with the new good bud producing seeds...and want to do a proper seed run of 10 strians or so... i have a few picked out from greenpoint and GBS but would love some suggestions... i like pretty much everything but potency and terpenes are a must yield is secondary


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 7, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> So...hate to admit im out of touch with the new good bud producing seeds...and want to do a proper seed run of 10 strians or so... i have a few picked out from greenpoint and GBS but would love some suggestions... i like pretty much everything but potency and terpenes are a must yield is secondary


Anything from Thugpug genetics, The yields aren’t the best but it’s some straight fire. I’m talking everything he touches especially the garlic breath 2.0. Maybe some of Rado‘s biscotti sundae crosses from what one of his testers said it was some of the best smelling and tasting herb he’s ever grown. Relentless genetics frosted cherry cookies, in my opinion you’ll find multiple keepers in a pack. WY east farms Jet fuel gelato crosses or his menthol crosses, his menthol and JFG crosses are insanely frosty, potent, and I’m sure you can find one that suits your taste buds. Last but not least harrypalms he just dropped a whole bunch of new gear that should be really good, it’s pre-order on horror seeds but they’ll be worth the wait. If I had to pick one from each breeder it would be garlic breath 2.0 from thugpug, Rado‘s fresh biscotti or biscotti chunks, WY east farms SVU, sled dog, or ice milk, and harrypalms gastanker, grape cream cake, grape MTN, or his MTN cookies bx


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 7, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anything from Thugpug genetics, The yields aren’t the best but it’s some straight fire. I’m talking everything he touches especially the garlic breath 2.0. Maybe some of Rado‘s biscotti sundae crosses from what one of his testers said it was some of the best smelling and tasting herb he’s ever grown. Relentless genetics frosted cherry cookies, in my opinion you’ll find multiple keepers in a pack. WY east farms Jet fuel gelato crosses or his menthol crosses, his menthol and JFG crosses are insanely frosty, potent, and I’m sure you can find one that suits your taste buds. Last but not least harrypalms he just dropped a whole bunch of new gear that should be really good, it’s pre-order on horror seeds but they’ll be worth the wait. If I had to pick one from each breeder it would be garlic breath 2.0 from thugpug, Rado‘s fresh biscotti or biscotti chunks, WY east farms SVU, sled dog, or ice milk, and harrypalms gastanker, grape cream cake, grape MTN, or his MTN cookies bx


Thanks im gonna look these up, we get to pop new genetics at work , so we can find more unique cultivars to bring to market


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 12, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> So...hate to admit im out of touch with the new good bud producing seeds...and want to do a proper seed run of 10 strians or so... i have a few picked out from greenpoint and GBS but would love some suggestions... i like pretty much everything but potency and terpenes are a must yield is secondary


Bodhi's Dragonsblood Hashplant V1 and V2 and Cosmic Serpent will give you some blood bleeding pheno's to grow out. if you have never seen or grow out a blood pheno, it is a MUST. 
Lucky Dog Seed Co. is Skunk VA the original holder of the Chem 91. Dogpatch (chem D x chem 91 bx2) , Twin Peaks (chem sis x Chem 91 bx2) Sweet Chem (Zkittles x Chem 91bx3) would be goo bets for flava for days.
Oni's Strawpicanna (strawberry banana (14'ers cut) x tropicanna cookies f2) is a safe bet for Insane Terps. I grew out Tropsanto and would highly recommend .
I grew out Thug Pugs Banana Breath and love it. I am going to run Brunch Breath (Mimosa x studly )next summer.
Greenpoint Seeds produces fire. Jelly Pie is off the hook. Will grow outdoors again next year.
Enjoy, man.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2019)

So this is what I have gotten since my last post, also I pre-ordered some grape cream cake from harrypalms they should be sent out in a week, week and a half tops. I also got a pack of Gelatti biscotti(Gelatti x biscotti sundae), biscotti cake(Wedding Cake x Biscotti Sundae), Skunky Margy(Shoreline x Frozen Margy), and one night stand(Wedding Cake x Frozen Margy) by Rado. I’m really hyped for the grape cream cake, fresh biscotti(Gushers x Gelatti x Biscotti Sundae this was the cross one of Rado’s testers said they we’re the best smelling plants he’s ever come across), Zkittlez, and the freebies I got from CSI Humboldt dogshit x t1000 cut of OFP.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Nov 12, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> So...hate to admit im out of touch with the new good bud producing seeds...and want to do a proper seed run of 10 strians or so... i have a few picked out from greenpoint and GBS but would love some suggestions... i like pretty much everything but potency and terpenes are a must yield is secondary


narrow it down to a category and then shop around if u go in blind your head will hurt bc everything will intrigue you .. the pics and write ups are to do that

personally I go with what my market likes plus a little bit of what I like ..

The cakes are more popular than the cooks at the moment .. but gelato is one that people love


----------



## coppershot (Nov 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> So since the last time I’ve posted I’ve added a lot of different packs from different breeders to my vault mostly from CannaRado. Got some lemonessence(Lemon Jack x Lemon Tree) that I had gotten as freebies and did a run of them and one did extremely well other than the fact that it had an 11 week flower time. She put out mad frost, yields extremely well, and her terps are absolutely amazing. Smells like lemon, that kind of Pine-Sol terps you get from Jack, and a candy peach rings smell to her. So I got two of those(fems), a pack of banana sundae(banana OG x sundae driver fems), Two packs of blue lime sundae(blue lime pie x sundae driver regs), two packs of terp town(wedding pie x birthday cake fems), a pack of grape pie bx(grape pie x sundae driver fems), and another pack of tropicanna cookies f2 by Oni. I’m most likely forgetting some all I know is that my seed vault is packed to the brim. I’m on the fence of either getting some of Rado‘s biscotti sundae regs, tikimadman’s Melonaid crosses, his forbidden zkittlez crosses, or some of envy genetics blow pop crosses. All I know for sure is I’m definitely getting another pack of seedjunky’s grape cake and 2 packs of Harrypalms/bloom seed co’s grape cream cake. Does anyone know the genetics of blow pops that envy genetics is using?


I know it's a somewhat older post.... but Iike your style... many of those strains I am interested in. Well done!


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 12, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Bodhi's Dragonsblood Hashplant V1 and V2 and Cosmic Serpent will give you some blood bleeding pheno's to grow out. if you have never seen or grow out a blood pheno, it is a MUST.
> Lucky Dog Seed Co. is Skunk VA the original holder of the Chem 91. Dogpatch (chem D x chem 91 bx2) , Twin Peaks (chem sis x Chem 91 bx2) Sweet Chem (Zkittles x Chem 91bx3) would be goo bets for flava for days.
> Oni's Strawpicanna (strawberry banana (14'ers cut) x tropicanna cookies f2) is a safe bet for Insane Terps. I grew out Tropsanto and would highly recommend .
> I grew out Thug Pugs Banana Breath and love it. I am going to run Brunch Breath (Mimosa x studly )next summer.
> ...


Im familar with greenpoint , definitely want to try some if that thug pug peanut butter breath


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I know it's a somewhat older post.... but Iike your style... many of those strains I am interested in. Well done!


Thanks man, I definitely want to put some of these super hyped strains to the test. I’m personally more of a flavor kind of guy, I could really care less about yield and potency(as long as it’s decent and gets me high). I settled for 2 of the grape cream cake instead of 1 more of the grape cake, I’m still thinking of scooping 2 of tikimadman’s melonaid crosses though.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Nov 12, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Im familar with greenpoint , definitely want to try some if that thug pug peanut butter breath


If you want the PBB, I’d scoop them ASAP. He just made a whole bunch and that’s going to be the last of them. I’m definitely happy I got his PBB and especially his Mule Fuel that came with Garlic Butter(Garlic Breath x PBB) freebies.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 12, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you want the PBB, I’d scoop them ASAP. He just made a whole bunch and that’s going to be the last of them. I’m definitely happy I got his PBB and especially his Mule Fuel that came with Garlic Butter(Garlic Breath x PBB) freebies.



Ugh I hate being broke...i better get this farm job, im gonna run so many effing genetics


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 2, 2019)

Picked up some gems over the last month

Fresh biscotti X2
The sweeties
Face on fire
Biscotti OG x2
MAI TAI #4 S1
Scotti-faced x2
Grape cream cake x2
Stardawg f2
Grape dosi v2

Freebies
Grape Crashers
Goji margy x2
Waiting on an order so I don't know what other freebies I got.

I couldn't pass up some of the deals or genetics. Really excited for the grape cream cake, the sweeties, fresh biscotti and three Mai Tai.

Big thanks to @Nate Dogg for putting me onto the Harry palms drop at horror. Initially I could restrain myself but eventually I couldn't resist, especially after reading some posts on Instagram.


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 2, 2019)

could someone pm an old fart about these IG breeders? I've never been one to visit that site previously ...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 2, 2019)

Got some Shoreline's Fish Scale (2) and Bad Dawgs Atonic x Long Bottom fighter (6) and Bad Dawg's Star Dawg J x Apollo 13 f4 (6) as freebies. Pleasant surprise. Very much looking fwd to Stardawg / Apollo 13 cross


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 3, 2019)

jkahndb0 said:


> Been gone for awhile, and bought to do my 1st run in years with a few babys out of my hard earned collection.. (list to follow)
> 
> Sad to see this thread Dead even with so many of the same cats still logging in..
> 
> ...


u were on cannetics awhile back. what was ur name if so?


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 3, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> If you want the PBB, I’d scoop them ASAP. He just made a whole bunch and that’s going to be the last of them. I’m definitely happy I got his PBB and especially his Mule Fuel that came with Garlic Butter(Garlic Breath x PBB) freebies.


I've been hearing that since I bought my pack.... about 2 years ago


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 3, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Picked up some gems over the last month
> 
> Fresh biscotti X2
> The sweeties
> ...


No problem man, just trying to help some brother and sisters out. That’s cool that you got the grape crashers freebies if I would’ve known he was going to throw in those I would’ve waited till Black Friday. I’m happy with the grape cream cake though.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 23, 2019)

peachana
Og credsy
Southern Charm
Locktite
Kobain Kush
guard dog
…. a bunch of old exotic gear gave away the black swan to a friend , he loves that strain


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 24, 2019)

My latest addition to my collection, got 2 packs of Savage Urkle x TK and came with 3 freebies of Chem 3 x Chem D. I honestly feel like the Savage Urkle x TK can give old family purple a run for it’s money, especially with the added earthiness, lemon, pine, and gas from the SFV OG.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 24, 2019)

I just started collecting packs a couple months ago. Part of me thinks it might be a bad hobby to get addicted to, but f*ck it right? Lol.

I have a few other packs on the way. Eventually I want to order some PCS and bodhi packs


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 24, 2019)

quite the collection, very interested in ThugPug lately and I haven't even begun to browse cannarado....


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 24, 2019)

It’s hard not to buy the rado gear when I read nothing but good things about it, and the sales on top of it make it a no brainer for me. I have a few sundae strudel vegging with some tk x old family purple right now. I know I’ll find some keepers which means some of my relentless keepers may get the cut. I think they are really good, but I just don’t have room to hold onto much. I have one friend I can pass them to in hopes of being able to get them back at some point. I live in California and none of my friends grow which is odd lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 24, 2019)

Pizzapunkk said:


> I just started collecting packs a couple months ago. Part of me thinks it might be a bad hobby to get addicted to, but f*ck it right? Lol.
> 
> I have a few other packs on the way. Eventually I want to order some PCS and bodhi packsView attachment 4442465


Once you’re hooked it’s like crack, you’ll buy a couple packs and be like no these are the last ones. The next thing you know a really good breeder does a very limited drop and the cycle just continues. The bastard’s I swear they do these drops either on holidays or on Fridays when they know people are getting paid lol.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Dec 24, 2019)

Nate Dogg said:


> Once you’re hooked it’s like crack, you’ll buy a couple packs and be like no these are the last ones. The next thing you know a really good breeder does a very limited drop and the cycle just continues. The bastard’s I swear they do these drops either on holidays or on Fridays when they know people are getting paid lol.


Lol yeah I’m sort of catching onto that. I think I’m done for atleast a couple months, but we will see how that goes


----------



## Nate Dogg (Dec 25, 2019)

Ahh I also forgot about the 2 Grape Cream Cake(ICC x {Grape Pie x Wedding Crasher})I snagged from Harrypalms when Horror had the presale. I’m definitely super stoked to pop those. I also just made an order a couple days ago of some sour apple biscotti sundae from Rado. I just have to send my payment in once I get paid Friday, cause right now I’m broke as fuck


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 26, 2019)

This looks crazy good...really want to pop em but wish I had 2 packs


----------



## Nizza (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 26, 2019)

Got em, the Og Credsy sounds amazing


----------



## phantumstranga (Jan 9, 2020)

This is crazy! Tagging along and whipping up my list of beans. Collecting the elites that I can afford to venture the future not alone


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

So here’s all of my seed lineups from a different couple breeders I’d say at least 40% of it is from Rado. Ever since I got some fruity pebble‘s OG Rozen and some grape pie flour I’ve been heavily interested in his gear. After running his Lemonessence(it was a freebie), Blueberry Sundae, and Rainbow Driver(Sundae Driver x Zkittlez archives fem freebies{somewhat of a version of his daily driver}) I’ve been sold on his genetics ever since. I’d say I’m most stoked to pop from each breeder Rado‘s fresh biscotti, archives secret formula, WY east farms candy chrome, thug pugs unicorn poop, Oni seed co’s animal stash, CSI Humboldts Savage Urkle x TK, Seedjunky genetics grape cake, and honestly both strains I have from Harrypalms I’m absolutely stoked to pop…… when I can. Everything from bread by 42 were freebies but their LA Zkittlez sounds absolutely fire. These pics don’t include the freebies I have from Rado, Humboldt seed co, Stanky dank genetics, and Mr. Spliffs. I’m definitely well-stocked for the foreseeable future, I just wish I could get to sifting through them sooner.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 10, 2020)

Nice, I’m jealous. I’m not supposed to order any more seeds for a while, but it was my own rule. so it can be broken without issues lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 10, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Nice, I’m jealous. I’m not supposed to order any more seeds for a while, but it was my own rule. so it can be broken without issues lol


Yeah same here I’ve broken my rule twice last month but this month I’ve been caught up in so much money I have to spend on hospital bills, doctor bills, and all those other lovely bills I have to pay I haven’t been able to order anything. Though I’ve definitely been tempted, but that would leave me scraping up change just to be able to eat.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah same here I’ve broken my rule twice last month but this month I’ve been caught up in so much money I have to spend on hospital bills, doctor bills, and all those other lovely bills I have to pay I haven’t been able to order anything. Though I’ve definitely been tempted, but that would leave me scraping up change just to be able to eat.


Yeah I’d be doing the same. I’m still catching up from Black Friday. However I did receive a new atmos vacuum canister today that will need filling. Right now it’s in the freezer with some rice to make sure it holds a vacuum before I put my other ones in there to store the seeds I don’t plan on running for the next year or longer


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 11, 2020)

Frosted cherry cookies and PLB from relentless at 43 days. I’m definitely going to pick up more FCC.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Frosted cherry cookies and PLB from relentless at 43 days. I’m definitely going to pick up more FCC.


Yeah FCC is some straight fire I grew that my last round. I got two or three freebies of them from horror seeds. One was heavily the white dominant, was absolutely frosty as hell, and had some really lovely fruity and gassy terps, while the other one was a lot more cookie dom, with a slight hint of cherry/fruitiness. I wouldn’t mind snagging a couple packs myself once I get the bread if anywhere still has them in stock. What’s the PLB?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 12, 2020)

Also once I get some bread up I wouldn’t mind getting some of his Rozay crosses, some of them just look so fire and tasty. I would love to get his berry cherry I think it is cross where it’s the Rozay X cherry cookies BX3 or something like that. Too bad he only made 75 packs of them, and by the time I get enough bread up to get them the probably be long gone.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah I had 3 freebies of the FCC and only one made it. That was my first time popping seeds in almost 10 years and I don’t even know what went wrong. The PLB is purple legend bomb (legend x purple bomb), I got two good girls out of the pack and can’t decide which one to keep. One is definitely more purple bomb and finishes in 7-8 weeks, the other is more og looks wise, and finishes around 9. I have a feeling FCC is where it’s at, so I really want to get some packs. I have the ronaza pack, but don’t plan on popping it for a while. I haven’t read any reviews or even seen pics other than one that relentless posted. Too many packs, so little time/space


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Jan 12, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Yeah FCC is some straight fire I grew that my last round. I got two or three freebies of them from horror seeds. One was heavily the white dominant, was absolutely frosty as hell, and had some really lovely fruity and gassy terps, while the other one was a lot more cookie dom, with a slight hint of cherry/fruitiness. I wouldn’t mind snagging a couple packs myself once I get the bread if anywhere still has them in stock. What’s the PLB?


Oops, forgot to quote you when I responded


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> My latest addition to my collection, got 2 packs of Savage Urkle x TK and came with 3 freebies of Chem 3 x Chem D. I honestly feel like the Savage Urkle x TK can give old family purple a run for it’s money, especially with the added earthiness, lemon, pine, and gas from the SFV OG.


Have you dunked those Chem 3 x Chem D yet? 
Tag me when you do, please.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you dunked those Chem 3 x Chem D yet?
> Tag me when you do, please.


I actually gave those to one of my buddies who is running some of the gastanker seedlings I gifted him. He’s got some clones of the gastanker put to the side for me when I’m ready to get back into things. But I imagine he’s going to pop those right after he harvests which should be in a couple weeks. I know he’ll put some clones to the side for me when he does pop them though, but if he doesn’t pop them by the time I’m ready to start popping myself I can probably grab them back from him or trade something to get them back. It just sucks with the whole bullshit that happened on Thanksgiving, I definitely got to be careful about when and where I get things going again.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Jan 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So here’s all of my seed lineups from a different couple breeders I’d say at least 40% of it is from Rado. Ever since I got some fruity pebble‘s OG Rozen and some grape pie flour I’ve been heavily interested in his gear. After running his Lemonessence(it was a freebie), Blueberry Sundae, and Rainbow Driver(Sundae Driver x Zkittlez archives fem freebies{somewhat of a version of his daily driver}) I’ve been sold on his genetics ever since. I’d say I’m most stoked to pop from each breeder Rado‘s fresh biscotti, archives secret formula, WY east farms candy chrome, thug pugs unicorn poop, Oni seed co’s animal stash, CSI Humboldts Savage Urkle x TK, Seedjunky genetics grape cake, and honestly both strains I have from Harrypalms I’m absolutely stoked to pop…… when I can. Everything from bread by 42 were freebies but their LA Zkittlez sounds absolutely fire. These pics don’t include the freebies I have from Rado, Humboldt seed co, Stanky dank genetics, and Mr. Spliffs. I’m definitely well-stocked for the foreseeable future, I just wish I could get to sifting through them sooner.


Those Wyeast packs are all gonna be great, was gonna grab some of those but pulled out in the last seconds and cleared out my cart. I gave a buddy my grape gasoline when Jeff was still working for Compound. I hope he gets to popping those soon.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you dunked those Chem 3 x Chem D yet?
> Tag me when you do, please.


I have 3 germinating right now. I’ll tag you when posting pics in the csi thread down the line.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I have 3 germinating right now. I’ll tag you when posting pics in the csi thread down the line.


Thank you. Ya don't see too many crosses made with Chem 3 cut so I look forward to how these turn out for ya.
I grew out Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appy) and they were nice and potent with those foul chem terps. Great smoke!

I'm gonna have to check out what Nspectas working on these days and place an order. I need to grab some of Gens work too.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. Ya don't see too many crosses made with Chem 3 cut so I look forward to how these turn out for ya.
> I grew out Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appy) and they were nice and potent with those foul chem terps. Great smoke!
> 
> I'm gonna have to check out what Nspectas working on these days and place an order. I need to grab some of Gens work too.


Package is actually labeled with *saying that it is likely Chem 4. They were a freebie pack with some Humboldt Snow. I still want to grab his Mendo Purps and Urkel. I just also popped a pack of Gens goofy grapes...

I know we have some similar tastes based off your Rado posts. I just need to start growin mine out...too much hoarding and not enough popping.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 15, 2020)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Those Wyeast packs are all gonna be great, was gonna grab some of those but pulled out in the last seconds and cleared out my cart. I gave a buddy my grape gasoline when Jeff was still working for Compound. I hope he gets to popping those soon.


Yeah the packs from WY East farms are definitely the ones I’m really stoked for. I’ve already ran a pack of his fudge ripple and they were all amazing. Not much variation between the pheno‘s except for two, one being definitely cookie dominant and the other being gelato dominant. Definitely some of the most tastiest smoke I’ve ever had, it had that creamy berry gelato funk but with more lemon, gas, and earthy funk. The one that was more cookie dominant I didn’t take any cuts of because I assumed it was going to yield just like the forum cut, but you know what they say about assuming. It was probably the best pheno out of all of them, she had big old cola’s that were rockhard from the tip all the way to the bottom. Her structure was definitely cookie dominant but her nugs were more likes spears then little rock hard nugs. Her terp profile was absolutely amazing, it was like that cookie dough funk, With hints of creamy berries, dipped in straight jet fuel, and lemon juice.


----------



## grayeyes (Jan 15, 2020)

I use a divided nylon box I bought at a dollar store for $1. I keep about 15 to 20 strains in the box in the fridge with dessicant in there.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 15, 2020)

These were my two favorites out of the pack I popped. The first picture is the more cookie dominant one I found, and in the second picture is the more gelato dominant one I found. All of the rest were like a perfect blend of both parents and had very little variation. I just hope I could find some nice pheno’s like I did out of the first pack. I’m sure I will though, and hopefully I find some nice pheno’s out of the candy chrome and cold snap because I think they would be really good candidates to hit with some fresh biscotti(Freshwater Taffy{Gushers x Gelatti} x Biscotti Sundae) pollen if I can find a stud.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone have any info on these beans? I was born in West Palm Beach in 87'....I feel like I should pop a few. I just can't find much info on em'


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone have any info on these beans? I was born in West Palm Beach in 87'....I feel like I should pop a few. I just can't find much info on em'
> View attachment 4459891


You should bro because the 87 lime pop is by gene and he probably have some of the terpiest stuff out right now..


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone have any info on these beans? I was born in West Palm Beach in 87'....I feel like I should pop a few. I just can't find much info on em'
> View attachment 4459891


I believe IncanLama made those himself. He makes a lot of different crosses for freebies but I don’t know anything about Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel but I do know the 87 Limepop is made by meangene. 87 Limepop is SSSC Durban x Paki x Limepop(Pure Kush x Black Lime). I would bet these are fire anything with meangene gear is fire. Hope this helps bro


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 20, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> I believe IncanLama made those himself. He makes a lot of different crosses for freebies but I don’t know anything about Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel but I do know the 87 Limepop is made by meangene. 87 Limepop is SSSC Durban x Paki x Limepop(Pure Kush x Black Lime). I would bet these are fire anything with meangene gear is fire. Hope this helps bro


Good to see you back on the forum, AJ. We’ve missed your insight.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Good to see you back on the forum, AJ. We’ve missed your insight.


Had to come back to my fav spot been too long. Def missed everybody and glad to help any way I can


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks guys. I didn't want the name to be the only reason to pop, given my small space. I went ahead and dropped all 5


----------



## mindriot (Jan 20, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone have any info on these beans? I was born in West Palm Beach in 87'....I feel like I should pop a few. I just can't find much info on em'
> View attachment 4459891


 I have something called "Weird Jimmy F2 x 87 Limepop" and "Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel x Rogue Mango"
I plan on running the Limepop.. anything with meangene's genetics has potential


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 28, 2020)

Got my account back, thanks @sunni and @potroast


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 30, 2020)

So I definitely have some hard decisions to make before I get paid tomorrow because I want to get some seeds, but I only have enough for one pack and the choices are difficult. Dude has legit Sunset Sherb regs(due to an S1 being a male), Gelato 41 a.k.a. Bacio x Sunset Sherb, Biscotti x Sunset Sherb, or Sunset Sherb x (Biscotti x Sunset Sherb). That’s a hard decision and I don’t know if they’re all going to be gone by next Friday. That’s a hard decision to make for me since I’m on the East Coast, and I don’t have access to elite cuts like folks on the West Coast.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> So I definitely have some hard decisions to make before I get paid tomorrow because I want to get some seeds, but I only have enough for one pack and the choices are difficult. Dude has legit Sunset Sherb regs(due to an S1 being a male), Gelato 41 a.k.a. Bacio x Sunset Sherb, Biscotti x Sunset Sherb, or Sunset Sherb x (Biscotti x Sunset Sherb). That’s a hard decision and I don’t know if they’re all going to be gone by next Friday. That’s a hard decision to make for me since I’m on the East Coast, and I don’t have access to elite cuts like folks on the West Coast.


My brother if I was you I would A. Buy a pack of grandiflora B. Look at first glass clone list and see what you like or C. Look at milky meds clone list..


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 31, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> My brother if I was you I would A. Buy a pack of grandiflora B. Look at first glass clone list and see what you like or C. Look at milky meds clone list..


Never heard of them I’ll take a look into it, I appreciate it though. Also someone dropped some Apple Fritter S1’s and now it’s just making my decision that much more difficult. I want the Sherb regs, but then again there’s only a limited amount of the Apple Fritter S1’s and I really want the Apple Fritter. I can’t make up my fucking mind. Anyone in here tried apple fritter, if so how was it, and did it really have some apple bakery terps?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Feb 1, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Got my account back, thanks @sunni and @potroast


Damn you sure do look familiar.


rustyshaclkferd said:


> Got em, the Og Credsy sounds amazing


What's up bro. My man Rusty! Greetings all.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2020)

MonsterDrank said:


> Damn you sure do look familiar.
> 
> 
> What's up bro. My man Rusty! Greetings all.


 Lol, ya man I got out of the game for a bit. 

Rustys was my backup account...after i lost access to samwell


----------



## MonsterDrank (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh. Theres a different Rusty that I used to talk to over on BBay. I thought you were that guy. But I remember you too of course.

It's been a long time. I pop in every now and then.. since my near death experience in 2016 I tried to come back one time and I barely pulled off a grow but things were tough for me back then.. I've recovered but can't really get anything going until these kids get grown. 

Its okay tho. The years just fly by when you get old lol. 

I do however have some 303 Biodiesel in dirt at a friend's house across town.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2020)

MonsterDrank said:


> Oh. Theres a different Rusty that I used to talk to over on BBay. I thought you were that guy. But I remember you too of course.
> 
> It's been a long time. I pop in every now and then.. since my near death experience in 2016 I tried to come back one time and I barely pulled off a grow but things were tough for me back then.. I've recovered but can't really get anything going until these kids get grown.
> 
> ...


Oh dang i am sorry to hear about that. Ya I had a legal thing happen...over now but stopped working with nw47, stopped growing all together...got back into IPM in an industrialized ,annuals perennials, 16 acre greenhouse farm...now im back slanging salts and growing flowers...


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2020)

Long time samwell! Welcome back!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 7, 2020)

Well I just ordered a pack of Apple Fritter S1’s by Clearwater Genetics from GLO, and I’m about to order some Gelato 41 a.k.a. Bacio Gelato x Sunset Sherbet regulars from Simply2Complex. If I wasn’t so broke I would have gotten two packs of the Apple Fritter, two packs of the Gelato 41 x Sherb, and two of the Sherb bx’s but I got a car insurance payment coming up. Shit even if I didn’t have to pay my car insurance, I still would’ve been too broke to get all of what I wanted. I definitely wanted the Apple Fritter before they were sold out so that was my top priority, as well as getting the Bacio X Sherb regs. I’ve been wanting a good Sour Apple cross and what better choice than the Apple fritter, and the Bacio x Sherb was another top priority so I could hopefully find a stud to hit some keepers I find out of the last pack of Fudge Ripple(Gelato 41 x Jet Fuel Gelato) I have. The last pack I popped of them they were all amazing, but two really stood out, so I’m hoping to find some keepers like the two I found. I know I will WY East farms did one hell of a job with that Fudge Ripple cross, hopefully I find a worthy stud, and not to mention I’m looking forward to what freebies I get from Simply2Complex. I really want that Mac1 x Motorbreath 15 x chocolate diesel, but I’d also be happy with one of his Skunk crosses. I believe his skunk is a selected pure landrace Afghan(or a pure Afghani cross), so it be nice to have some nice indica dom Skunk crosses as well. Haven’t had a good pure skunk in ages, so I definitely wouldn’t complain if I got one of his skunk crosses as freebies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

Just got the Apple Fritter S1’s from GLO, they even let me get the sale price even though I was a couple hours late. They came extremely fast, basically two days not including Sunday. I’m really stoked to see what I can find from these, and I finally got me a Sour Apple cross and probably one of the best ones I could get. Definitely extremely happy that I got these, and GLO hooking it up as always. Might even snag one more pack of them if they have them in stock, but my first priority is getting at least one pack of Simply2Complex’s Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherb bx regulars. Diesel Smoke(Original Diesel x {GMO x Sour Dubb} x I 95) from Harrypalms definitely has me intrigued as well. Also for the people that might be interested but concerned if these are legit or not, I messaged Clearwater genetics directly and they confirmed they are legit.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got the Apple Fritter S1’s from GLO, they even let me get the sale price even though I was a couple hours late. They came extremely fast, basically two days not including Sunday. I’m really stoked to see what I can find from these, and I finally got me a Sour Apple cross and probably one of the best ones I could get. Definitely extremely happy that I got these, and GLO hooking it up as always. Might even snag one more pack of them if they have them in stock, but my first priority is getting at least one pack of Simply2Complex’s Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherb bx regulars. Diesel Smoke(Original Diesel x {GMO x Sour Dubb} x I 95) from Harrypalms definitely has me intrigued as well. Also for the people that might be interested but concerned if these are legit or not, I messaged Clearwater genetics directly and they confirmed they are legit.


We grow apple fritter(clone only they proclaim) at work... bud looks great...havent smoked it yet...work is stingy as a mfer


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> We grow apple fritter at work... bud looks great...havent smoked it yet...work is stingy as a mfer


Nice, I wish I was on the West Coast so I had access to a lot of these clone only‘s. I miss California like hell but I don’t think I’m ever going back, so it looks like I’m just gonna have to cross my fingers and hope for some keepers in the packs that I pop. The pictures Lumpy posts on IG of her look absolutely amazing. Since you’re familiar with growing her does it actually have any Sour Apple like terps?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 10, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Nice, I wish I was on the West Coast so I had access to a lot of these clone only‘s. I miss California like hell but I don’t think I’m ever going back, so it looks like I’m just gonna have to cross my fingers and hope for some keepers in the packs that I pop. The pictures Lumpy posts on IG of her look absolutely amazing. Since you’re familiar with growing her does it actually have any Sour Apple like terps?


the cut work runs has a distinct sour apple candy smell mixed with a bit of pine and cake gas, leaving you with a straight up apple fritter smell. Sweet sour apply herb pastry smell


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 10, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> the cut work runs has a distinct sour apple candy smell mixed with a bit of pine and cake gas, leaving you with a straight up apple fritter smell. Sweet sour apply herb pastry smell


Hell yeah that’s exactly what I’m looking for, hopefully I can find a cut that closely resembles the mother. I wanted to get two packs but not going to lie I was too broke, and before I think about getting another pack I want to snag a pack or 2 of Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherbet by Simply2complex. I feel like if I find a good enough stud, it should pair extremely well with the Fudge Ripple from WY East Farms. I found two amazing cuts out of the first pack I popped of them, so I’m sure I’ll be able to find another pheno out of my last pack that will check all the boxes.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Hell yeah that’s exactly what I’m looking for, hopefully I can find a cut that closely resembles the mother. I wanted to get two packs but not going to lie I was too broke, and before I think about getting another pack I want to snag a pack or 2 of Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherbet by Simply2complex. I feel like if I find a good enough stud, it should pair extremely well with the Fudge Ripple from WY East Farms. I found two amazing cuts out of the first pack I popped of them, so I’m sure I’ll be able to find another pheno out of my last pack that will check all the boxes.


----------



## Pi$tol (Feb 13, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Just got the Apple Fritter S1’s from GLO, they even let me get the sale price even though I was a couple hours late. They came extremely fast, basically two days not including Sunday. I’m really stoked to see what I can find from these, and I finally got me a Sour Apple cross and probably one of the best ones I could get. Definitely extremely happy that I got these, and GLO hooking it up as always. Might even snag one more pack of them if they have them in stock, but my first priority is getting at least one pack of Simply2Complex’s Gelato 41 x Sunset Sherb bx regulars. Diesel Smoke(Original Diesel x {GMO x Sour Dubb} x I 95) from Harrypalms definitely has me intrigued as well. Also for the people that might be interested but concerned if these are legit or not, I messaged Clearwater genetics directly and they confirmed they are legit.


@Nate Dogg what payment option did you chose with GLO? I want to order from them but I keep reading bad stuff about them


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 14, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> @Nate Dogg what payment option did you chose with GLO? I want to order from them but I keep reading bad stuff about them


I feel you on that trust me when I read the reviews I was highly skeptical, But then a whole bunch of positive reviews came up on the Rado thread so I said fuck it and went for it. I only use cc for them I’ve never sent cash. I’ve gotten everything that I’ve ordered also with some freebies here in there, and usually they arrive within 3 to 4 days of me ordering. Someone’s messaged CSI Humboldt to make sure they are legit and I’ve also personally messaged Clearwater genetics and they said they were legit.I don’t know if it’s due to new management or the same management trying to fix his mistakes. Either way they have some killer deals.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

Whatever y’all do don’t send GLO cash. CC is your best option


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Whatever y’all do don’t send GLO cash. CC is your best option


That’s what I’ve seen from other members as well, that’s why I use cc. If I don’t get what I pay for Wells Fargo is always on point to make sure I get my money back. Like I said before though I’ve never had an issue.


----------



## YardG (Feb 14, 2020)

Just realized my seed collection went from dwindling down to nothing to busting at the seams since the end of the last outdoor season. Not the worst place to be outside of needing to cut off future purchases for a bit.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello all. Why are we not just sharing our beans amongst eachother?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2020)

I'd gladly gift my extras in promise of being gifted. Not literally. It's too late for my brain. But share and share alike. Remove these over priced for profit schemes. And can you imagine the strains and variety that would be out there for us to further share. Smoke it Forward.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Feb 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'd gladly gift my extras in promise of being gifted. Not literally. It's too late for my brain. But share and share alike. Remove these over priced for profit schemes. And can you imagine the strains and variety that would be out there for us to further share. Smoke it Forward.


True that I know if I make any crosses when I get a chance, I’ll be more than happy to let people try them out. A lot of breeders nowadays over price hype strain crosses, kind of sad to see the way the industry is going. Thank god for choices though


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you for the reply. Was wondering if I was alone in the appreciation of the growing experience. I don't have room or money to breed. But somehow seeds of known strains keep finding there way to me as gifts. Can't grow them all. And I really want to try them all. $10= shipping is cazy for what we threw away for years.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 18, 2020)

Snagged me a few of these


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 21, 2020)

nice! im loading uo on landrace hybrids myself. bunch of snowhigh, my last 2 grabs were dirtybird choc thai f2s and om hill haze f2s...grabbing more haze f4s from boneyard next.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Feb 21, 2020)

Well it looks like some of my collection will be up for grabs soon. I just started a few months ago and I’m going to downsize


----------



## Kidete (Feb 21, 2020)

If you're looking to expand your seed colletion, I can send you some landrace strains from East Africa. I live in Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 27, 2020)

Just ordered a pack of Sugar Rush(Pyxy Styx cut of Wedding Pie x Maitai 4) fems a collaboration between Rado and Clearwater Genetics and a pack of KLP x The Menthol(Gelato 45 x {White Diesel x High Octane x Jet Fuel} according to seedfinder but I believe it is White Diesel x Jet Fuel Gelato and was created by Crane City Cannabis) fems from Compound Genetics. Really stoked for both of these packs because I love Wedding Pie, Keylime Pie, and The Menthol from pictures of it and crosses of it that people have grown out look absolutely insane. I’ve seen some absolutely amazing results of Candy Chrome(Runtz x The Menthol), Cold Snap(Biscotti x The Menthol), and Wintergreen OG({SFV OG x TK} x The Menthol) but these were made by Compound Genetics old partner WY East Farms. I’ve got a pack of Candy Chrome and Cold Snap in the vault so it’s definitely going to be fun hunting through these The Menthol crosses. I ordered these from GLO and got the pack of Sugar Rush for $40 and the pack of KLP x The Menthol for $80, so if y’all want some really fire genetics at some insane prices I’d hop on it quick because the sale ends tonight at midnight.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2020)

Pizzapunkk said:


> Well it looks like some of my collection will be up for grabs soon. I just started a few months ago and I’m going to downsize


Your doing for that girl? Proud of ya buddy.


----------



## Pizzapunkk (Mar 30, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Your doing for that girl? Proud of ya buddy.


So far she still doesn’t know. Things are going great so far, so I really don’t have a problem stopping. Possibly going to hold onto my packs though. My run is done in about 4 weeks, may be cutting more clones this week. I haven’t decided lol


----------



## YardG (Apr 1, 2020)

Failed in my attempt to make it to the 20th without buying any more seeds. Argh!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 2, 2020)

YardG said:


> Failed in my attempt to make it to the 20th without buying any more seeds. Argh!


I feel you there man, same here but I made a promise to myself that I’m wasn’t going to order any more seeds until I popped atleast 4 packs. I was doing really good until this week, and then I made 2 orders. Some deals basically pay for themselves though, like GLO’s crazy ass sales. 40$ for a pack of 12 fem Sugar Rush is just crazy cheap, and when I seen that they were that cheap I had to pick my chin up off of the floor. Even if only one seed popped and for some reason I had to flip her early, I’d still get anywhere from an 1/8 to a 1/4 which would essentially be my money back. My first order came today 1 pack of Sugar Rush by Clearwater Genetics and Cannarado and a pack of KLP x The Menthols by Compound Genetics.


----------



## apollopimp (Apr 5, 2020)

These are a few older seeds I have been holding onto.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 5, 2020)

apollopimp said:


> These are a few older seeds I have been holding onto.
> 
> View attachment 4524514View attachment 4524516View attachment 4524517View attachment 4524518View attachment 4524519View attachment 4524520


Damn those Grapestomper OG’s though, that’s a nice pack to have in the vault. Damn and you still got the Plushberry! Those are both some nice packs to have. I had two of the Plushberry but got stollen by a “friend’ when I was still in California.


----------



## apollopimp (Apr 5, 2020)

Ya that sucks I had a friend grow my Querkle and The Flav from TGA and burned me on them. 

Here are some newer ones I have. I had a little seed fever for a few months. Than I recovered from it and haven't bought any since.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

apollopimp said:


> Ya that sucks I had a friend grow my Querkle and The Flav from TGA and burned me on them.
> 
> Here are some newer ones I have. I had a little seed fever for a few months. Than I recovered from it and haven't bought any since.View attachment 4524537


Hell yeah they all look like you can find some fire in those. Especially the Jawa pie, I love the Keylime pie cut.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 6, 2020)

Just got my second order from GLO, now I’m just waiting for the third one which is Watercolor Frosting(Gushers x Cocomero Gelatti) from Rado. This is from the new Thugpug drop, I got a pack of Billy(Zkittlez x Junior{Pugsbreath f2 which is essentially Mendobreath f3 I believe}), and a pack of Stankasaurus(Dinomeat#8 x Mr Stinky{Cherry Valley male}). Definitely excited for these because everything Thugpug drops is some straight fire.


----------



## YardG (Apr 6, 2020)

Ugh, found myself perusing Nspecta's site earlier today, more than once. I've been trying really hard to only buy when I have the per seed price down pretty low, the lower the better. Goal number two is ensuring there's some diversity in my collection. In that regard at least I've accomplished both goals in my last few purchases. Keep promising myself I'll hold off on buying anything unless something super special comes along, but there's still always irresistable temptations.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2020)

apollopimp said:


> These are a few older seeds I have been holding onto.
> 
> View attachment 4524514View attachment 4524516View attachment 4524517View attachment 4524518View attachment 4524519View attachment 4524520


That black rose! Like 8 years ago
heath sent those in fucking glass vials and mine got crushed in customs and smashed all the seeds except 1 fucking debacle... I would love to run those!
Nice collection!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 7, 2020)

apollopimp said:


> Ya that sucks I had a friend grow my Querkle and The Flav from TGA and burned me on them.
> 
> Here are some newer ones I have. I had a little seed fever for a few months. Than I recovered from it and haven't bought any since.View attachment 4524537


That dark helmet is on my radar


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 10, 2020)

Watercolor Frosting arrived today as well as 2 freebies of Gelatti bx1 F2. I’m done ordering seeds for now, unless some legit packs of Plushberry, Ace of Spades, or Black Cherry Soda(fems or crosses) magically pop up at a reasonable price.


----------



## YardG (Apr 11, 2020)

Received a few packs recently, BOG's Blue Kush, Sour Grape, Sour Strawberry, and freebie Sour BluTooth, plus Green Rebel's Petrolia Pink, Tin Foil Hat, Swamp Gas BX, and... BlueMoonWizard. Scored some bargains (I think), and added a little diversity to my collection to boot. 

Added motivation to limit further purchases: I realized I'm running out of room in my ball jar, and I think I'm just about done popping for this outdoor season (unlikely to take anything else out of the jar for this go around).


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 19, 2020)

Well went back on my promise that I was done ordering seeds, and just ordered 2 packs of Berry Parfait from Envy Genetics. Dude has been putting out out some serious heat lately so I figured I’ll give his genetics a chance. His Blow Pops stud seem to create some straight fire. Berry Parfait is Açaí Gelato(#49) x Blow Pops(Sunset Sherb x OG{speculated that it’s a French Toast stud that leans heavily to OG}), I’ve been wanting to get my hands on a Açai Gelato cross and this seems like the right one. Also comes with a free pack with every pack ordered, so essentially a BOGO. Excited to see what freebies I get.


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 19, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well went back on my promise that I was done ordering seeds, and just ordered 2 packs of Berry Parfait from Envy Genetics. Dude has been putting out out some serious heat lately so I figured I’ll give his genetics a chance. His Blow Pops stud seem to create some straight fire. Berry Parfait is Açaí Gelato(#49) x Blow Pops(Sunset Sherb x OG{speculated that it’s a French Toast stud that leans heavily to OG}), I’ve been wanting to get my hands on a Açai Gelato cross and this seems like the right one. Also comes with a free pack with every pack ordered, so essentially a BOGO. Excited to see what freebies I get.


What Seedbank?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 19, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> What Seedbank?


GLO


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 2, 2020)

The vault...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 2, 2020)

More golden oldies


----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

Kind of a little late but my order from GLO did make it. Got both of the Berry Parfait‘s and then two freebie packs of Calimints(Thinmint Cookies x CaliSunset{Sunset Sherb x Blow Pops}). Kind of was hoping that when he said a free pack comes with every pack ordered he meant different packs that were for sale, but I really can’t bitch at all shit they’re free. Went back on my promise again and ordered a couple more packs, but with it being Thugpugs last drop I couldnt help myself. Ordered a pack of Dingle Berry(Cherry Puff x Cherry Pie Breath) and Honey Bell’s(Grapefruit Cookies x Junior{Mendobreath f4}).


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Nate Dogg (May 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4552982View attachment 4552985View attachment 4552986View attachment 4552988View attachment 4552992View attachment 4552994View attachment 4552995View attachment 4552997View attachment 4552998View attachment 4553001


Damn, that’s impressive. You definitely have some old school fire genetics, happy hunting.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 2, 2020)

Ive got more than that, just no photos.

Have a bunch more Dominion Seed Company gear.
Granny Skunk, Dominion Skunk, Munson, Skunkband, Capital G, Imperial Eagle

Lucky Dog Hunza Valley91, Dog Patch.

Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough
Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze

The Green Stash -89 NL5

Authentic Genetics 1988 Sk1 straight from Mel Frank
Mel Frank 1982 Durban Poison


----------



## YardG (May 3, 2020)

I'm gonna need to get another jar. Made three more purchases in the last couple of weeks. Might need to cut myself off from IG and unsubscribe to GLG emails.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 6, 2020)

Recieved these the other day as well...feels like i got the bug again, ordered peanut butter jealous and a saver pack of southern charmer from tony greenhand genetics as well as Apes in space from exotic and GMC from kaya at PNWRoots


----------



## zimyh810 (May 6, 2020)

I got a good collection trying to figure out which of these three to pop next


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

Photo didn't come out great, but also not terribly interesting... got my grubby hands on a couple packs from Farmer Joe, G13 x 88 G13HP and TK x Super Skunk. Gonna sit on those for a bit I think.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> Photo didn't come out great, but also not terribly interesting... got my grubby hands on a couple packs from Farmer Joe, G13 x 88 G13HP and TK x Super Skunk. Gonna sit on those for a bit I think.



Farmer Joe is quiet the character, sad what happened to him in the rec market... met him many times always a treat


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

TBH I didn't/don't actually have a clue as to who he is, but I saw Mota/Green Rebel liking his posts and started following him. Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> TBH I didn't/don't actually have a clue as to who he is, but I saw Mota/Green Rebel liking his posts and started following him. Seems like a nice guy.


Medical grower advocate in PNW. If its the same guy. Was a big presence in local pot communities and collectives. Established as a well known vendor of flower, oils and clones at the seattle open markets.

He also got taken advnatage of by rec weed and had a string of bad luck. But i hear hes at it again , growing breeding in oregon.


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

Different guy, I found that guy pretty easily searching the web. This guy's east coast, selling off quite the seed collection. 

I don't like counting seeds that aren't in my hands as something I've obtained, but hopefully when I do get around to these seeds I'll have another G13 cross to compare it with.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 9, 2020)

With all the bad luck ive had lately with my older seeds...glad to see close to 100% show tap roots


----------



## YardG (May 11, 2020)

Received the penultimate order... Bodhi's Black Light Fantasy and Garfunkle + Kinetic Genetics Brutal 13 (with a Brutal Kush F2 freebie), plus some freebies, including GGG's Tinashe, and Bodhi/Nierika's Acapulco Gold and Herbaria Bushmans. I like the breeder packs for longterm keeping, but damn do they take up a lot of space in a jar.


----------



## Mim Towls (May 12, 2020)

The 87 Limepop x Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel , freebie from SeedSource . Smells like a sour apple blow pop and got some nice red/pink colors 

I'm giving her a run in DWC now and she's taking over 1/4 of the tent


I'm glad you guys gave me the push to pop these beans. So far they were far better than the pack I bought to get them...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 18, 2020)

New acquisitions, popped the og credsy and candyfrost as well as a platinum silk


----------



## YardG (May 19, 2020)

Received my last order... Circle of Blessings Pure HP, Black Af BX, and Dragon Fuel + freebies from Stray and Bad Dawg. 

I'm going to try to take a break from purchases for a little while. My dance card is full for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 22, 2020)

Anyone have any expierence with these


----------



## IMStrong2015 (Jun 26, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone have any info on these beans? I was born in West Palm Beach in 87'....I feel like I should pop a few. I just can't find much info on em'
> View attachment 4459891


I have the same freebie bit the PBSAD is crossed with Miami Rogue.
The are 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jun 26, 2020)

Who just stocked up the new Triangle Pupil from Mass Medical? Not me.....


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jun 26, 2020)

Since my last post in this thread, I’ve gotten Dingleberry, Honeybells from Thug Pug, I ordered Gushers OG and traded for White Grape Gushers from Rado, ordered Black Marshmallow and Blackberry Milano from Crane City, and also traded for Landslide from Lit farms


----------



## Mim Towls (Jun 26, 2020)

IMStrong2015 said:


> I have the same freebie bit the PBSAD is crossed with Miami Rogue.
> The are 2 weeks into flower.


Nice! I can see some resemblance in her. I'm digging mine and am on my 3rd run with her. I emailed Incanlama to see if he could tell me anything about the "Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel" clone he used, but he never replied. I was wondering if it is from twistys or what... either way it's a great freebie


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 27, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Recieved these the other day as well...feels like i got the bug again, ordered peanut butter jealous and a saver pack of southern charmer from tony greenhand genetics as well as Apes in space from exotic and GMC from kaya at PNWRoots


South fork is a good seed bank to grow genetics from.


----------



## IMStrong2015 (Jun 28, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Nice! I can see some resemblance in her. I'm digging mine and am on my 3rd run with her. I emailed Incanlama to see if he could tell me anything about the "Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel" clone he used, but he never replied. I was wondering if it is from twistys or what... either way it's a great freebie
> View attachment 4606962


I took a clone.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

shroomysam said:


> *707 Seedbank* :
> 
> _Catpiss_ - *Late 80's Afghani or Northern Lights*
> _Lemon Dawg_ - Lemon Tree S1 x 707 Chemdawg
> ...


I’m trying to find out the same info about the rogue mango. I just ordered some seeds from them that arrived today and I got TK91 x Rogue Mango really interested in the genetics of that Rogue Mango


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

I know I haven’t posted here on a while, but since the last time I posted these are some of the seeds I’ve gotten. I’ve also gotten some Dingleberries(Cherry Puff x Cherry Pie Breath), and Honeybell’s(Grapefruit Cookies x Junior aka Mendobreath f4) from Thug Pug. To be honest I’m most excited to run the ones from Crane City, because the Jet Fuel Gelato and The Menthol that WY East Farms uses, Crane City actually created. Fake As Fuck is I believe the Açai cut of Gelato or the Mochi cut, not really sure. They just call it Fake As Fuck out of respect for the breeder aka Sherbinski.


----------



## moundstomper (Jul 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> I’m trying to find out the same info about the rogue mango. I just ordered some seeds from them that arrived today and I got TK91 x Rogue Mango really interested in the genetics of that Rogue Mango


Yes finally some help!lol been doing a lot of research on incan's crosses with the rouge mango which is Miami's mango ,mango haze pollen he's been hitting elite with calling it rouge mango as a notation the one I'm most excited about was his creation of palm beach sour apple diesel x rouge mango also have the (loompa's 91 x sk va 91)x rouge mango oh you might want to look at his lime pop series too.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 7, 2020)

moundstomper said:


> Yes finally some help!lol been doing a lot of research on incan's crosses with the rouge mango which is Miami's mango ,mango haze pollen he's been hitting elite with calling it rouge mango as a notation the one I'm most excited about was his creation of palm beach sour apple diesel x rouge mango also have the (loompa's 91 x sk va 91)x rouge mango oh you might want to look at his lime pop series too.


Damn man that sour Apple diesel cross sounds amazing, I did a little bit of research on IG and seen that it was a cross of Miami Mango’s Mango haze or was a stud of it. I’m pretty hyped to pop them, especially with the TK 91 mom should be some heat. I love the taste haze, I just hate the effects. So hopefully the TK and the 91 makes it a little bit more mellow and not as racy.


----------



## Smgcut (Jul 8, 2020)

Just fort I’d share a bit of my vault, stopped buying now an starting to crack them instead can’t sit on them forever lol


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 15, 2020)

Soaking soon


----------



## OaklandzOwn (Jul 15, 2020)

just a few pics of my current seed stock waiting for this Envy genetics drop on 7/16 on Neptune seed banks website of the creamery 37 and the glove which is a Calisunset cross with Gary Payton #OaklandzOwn™️


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jul 29, 2020)

So these are from my last two orders, and i got one more that i’m waiting for. Got True Lemon Gushers({Fire OG/TK x Lemon Larry} x Gushers) and Platinum Plushers(Platinum Bubba x Gushers really excited for this one due to Platinum Bubba being my go to when i still lived in Cali) from Rado. They came with freebies of ECSD/Forum and Tropicanna Cookies f1 x Zelatti(not sure if Rado made his own cross or used a stud of Umami’s version), and Cookie Crisp f4. Which i’m really stoked for as well, because my buddy absolutely slayed the DoHo x Cookie Crisp f3 he ran. Also ordered a couple packs of Bantam Iceez which is Chicken in a Lemon Tree(Caked Lemons x Lemon Chicken(Lemon Skunk x Lemon Royale) x Iceez( Ice Cream Cake x Zanimal) from Fisheatkush on iG and was nice enough to throw an extra one in there for me. Breader Margins(Fire OG/TK/Sherb x Gushers) is on it’s way and i’m really hoping for a GAK cross freebie, but beggars can’t be choosers and all of his freebies are absolutely amazing so either way i’m happy. To be honest i’m just happy someone didn’t pay for their pack of Breader Margins and i was quick enough to scoop one, since i wasn’t able to when they first dropped. Also found a bag seed of some Bubblegum from an eighth i got from the dispensary. Wasn’t as sweet as the cut and flower i used to get when i was still living in California,But it definitely had the sweet bubble gum smell and taste. Just a tad bit more earthy, but hey i’ll take it. Hopefully she carries over the terps from the mother, and hopefully she’s more reminiscent of the cut that i used to get in California. The pictures of the flower is the Bubblegum nugs that the seed came from, i made sure to sprinkle a little bit of brown rice in the cellophane, because it’s humid as fuck where i’m at. Also not sure if it’s an S1 or a F1, but that dispensary has a really good lineup so if it is an F1 i’m sure i won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 29, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Soaking soon


I just picked up the Snowhigh blackberry spacewreck as well. Got a 100 of them babies. I hope its as tasty as it sounds.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm still running Incan's 87 limepop x Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel and it's a gem. I emailed him a couple times and included a lil note in my last 3 orders asking for any info on the pbsad, but he be ignoring me. LOL Pop em' if ya got em'


----------



## YardG (Jul 30, 2020)

Looked back and I successfully cut myself off from seed-buying for a good two months. Placed a modest order the other day.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 30, 2020)

Aloha! Was hoping someone may have a solid choice of seed house for a lover of girl scout cookies. Maybe crossed with GDP. or pure GSC lineage. Much obliged!


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 30, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Aloha! Was hoping someone may have a solid choice of seed house for a lover of girl scout cookies. Maybe crossed with GDP. or pure GSC lineage. Much obliged!


Have you checked Humboldt CSI? They have S1's from a forum cut if you're interested in that.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 30, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Aloha! Was hoping someone may have a solid choice of seed house for a lover of girl scout cookies. Maybe crossed with GDP. or pure GSC lineage. Much obliged!


Any Dosi cross from Archive should put a smile on your face.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Deadpanhead has a gsc in his first drop, he has posts on ig and beans at Neptune for reasonable.


----------



## GrimeSugar (Aug 4, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Anyone have any info on these beans? I was born in West Palm Beach in 87'....I feel like I should pop a few. I just can't find much info on em'
> View attachment 4459891


It says "PALM BEACH". 
Not "west palm beach".
Im about to pop mine as well


----------



## Mim Towls (Aug 5, 2020)

GrimeSugar said:


> It says "PALM BEACH".
> Not "west palm beach".
> Im about to pop mine as well


Sounds like ya know the difference, cause there is a big one. Let us know what ya find


----------



## Mim Towls (Aug 5, 2020)

87 Limepop x Palm Beach Sour Apple Diesel


----------



## Mim Towls (Aug 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Deadpanhead has a gsc in his first drop, he has posts on ig and beans at Neptune for reasonable.


His stuff looks decent, and priced good. Has anyone ran that gear yet? His iG used to inspire me


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2020)

Ya, I just follow his ig


----------



## Nate Dogg (Aug 5, 2020)

Well i though i was done for a while and ended up caving, what’s new though. Also got some testers of Cement Shoes x Complex Kush from Simply2Complex. i know it says Cement Shoes x Complex Shoes but i asked him if it was a mistake and it was. Already got the testers wet, and 12 out of 13 are above ground.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 7, 2020)

Nate Dogg said:


> Well i though i was done for a while and ended up caving, what’s new though. Also got some testers of Cement Shoes x Complex Kush from Simply2Complex. i know it says Cement Shoes x Complex Shoes but i asked him if it was a mistake and it was. Already got the testers wet, and 12 out of 13 are above ground.


What are the genetics on the cannarado freebies.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What are the genetics on the cannarado freebies.


Pellezino is ((Zkittlez x Tangie Power) x (Zkittlez x Kosher Tangie)) and Zellati i’m guessing is Zkittlez x Gelatti BX. Can anyone confirm if Gelatti is a sister to Biscotti and Gushers or if Gelatti is a cross of Gelato and Biscotti?


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 7, 2020)

I've seen gushers S1's on strainly for $250ish. What was the original price? Also Sour Purple Gushers for $180.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Aug 7, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I've seen gushers S1's on strainly for $250ish. What was the original price? Also Sour Purple Gushers for $180.


Gusher Fems were $80 on the drop from rado’s site


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 7, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Gusher Fems were $80 on the drop from rado’s site


Thats about what I figured. I was thinking $100. I'm sure they got them from rados site as well. The freebies are there too.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Aug 7, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I just picked up the Snowhigh blackberry spacewreck as well. Got a 100 of them babies. I hope its as tasty as it sounds.


Wanted those beans, but were out of stock everywhere I checked. Are they discontinued?


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 7, 2020)

Corporal_Biscuit said:


> Wanted those beans, but were out of stock everywhere I checked. Are they discontinued?


I hit him up on IG directly. He sent me a list and they were on there. I think they might be discontinued. Breeder pack 100 only tho. The germ rate might have fallen off. Thats what happened to the BB blast as well.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Aug 7, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I hit him up on IG directly. He sent me a list and they were on there. I think they might be discontinued. Breeder pack 100 only tho. The germ rate might have fallen off. Thats what happened to the BB blast as well.


I grow small so no need for 100 count packs, lol. Thanks for the share.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Sep 11, 2020)

Winter is just around the corner, going to be planting very soon. So far this is the plan.

Prayer Pupil

Light Speed

Sour Bubba or Bubba's Sis

Cant decide on the 4th. Stuck between another Archive or Katsu. Or Blueberry's n chocolate. Or Grease's pieces.


At some point I will do all four of the twenty20 at the same time. I will also likely do a full tent of mass medical archive and katsu at some point. So im thinking maybe do the blueberry's or grease's. Because in the future i will do a 4 plant grow of the 4 mass medical strains, the 4 archive strains i havent tried, and the 4 katsu strains i havent tried.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 29, 2020)

Space cake, hmm

Guns tities and Limes 1 -pinhigh farms...umm yes please


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 30, 2020)

How long will seeds be viable for? 
I've had a pack in my fridge for 5 maybe 6 years, I expect they'll be viable what do you think?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2020)

Stored like that, as long as they were protected from moisture I would be surprised if they didn’t start.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 30, 2020)

Star Dog said:


> How long will seeds be viable for?
> I've had a pack in my fridge for 5 maybe 6 years, I expect they'll be viable what do you think?


I recently popped cannaventure seeds from 2011.... 9/10. Kept in fridge on rice the whole time


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 30, 2020)

They've been in a relatively steady climate 


I got them to put outside but soon realised that south facing secure areas with a nearby water source is difficult to find. 
I'll be sowing them in the spring maybe before with some luck, I'll update the post in future.


----------



## Railage (Sep 30, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I hit him up on IG directly. He sent me a list and they were on there. I think they might be discontinued. Breeder pack 100 only tho. The germ rate might have fallen off. Thats what happened to the BB blast as well.


I got the 100 pack of Blueberry Blast, they are hard to pop, have like 80 something left.

I had all males from my small run and a buddy if mine killed all of his.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2020)

More heat


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> More heat


Purple peaches sounds sweet !


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> Purple peaches sounds sweet !


 Photos and descriptions seemed on point

Peaches / Apricot / Necterine


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Photos and descriptions seemed on point
> 
> Peaches / Apricot / Necterine


Which breeder ?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> Which breeder ?


Tony Greenhand genetics


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Tony Greenhand genetics


didnt know, seems really nice actually ! thanks for the info


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> didnt know, seems really nice actually ! thanks for the info


Hes got a shop, google will find it


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Hes got a shop, google will find it


aha yes it's done


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Hes got a shop, google will find it











Product Page | Greenhand Shop







www.greenhand.shop




This one looks so dank also


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> Product Page | Greenhand Shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just got 2 packs, so i can enjoy one...save the other


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Just got 2 packs, so i can enjoy one...save the other


aha nice move  
Pretty cheap, plus the 35% promotion.. i might try something


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 26, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> aha nice move
> Pretty cheap, plus the 35% promotion.. i might try something


Im running peanut butter jealous, and ran southern charmer...would reccomend both. Work just popped peacheanna... 

I found 2 keepers in the southern charmer, and PBJellous hasnt entered flower yet


----------



## DurumGallico (Oct 26, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Im running peanut butter jealous, and ran southern charmer...would reccomend both. Work just popped peacheanna...
> 
> I found 2 keepers in the southern charmer, and PBJellous hasnt entered flower yet


omg.. peanut butter was the one i would love to grow, but it's out of stock 
would love to get feedback about them !
*and southern farmer, what about the "unique flavor" they're speaking ?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 27, 2020)

DurumGallico said:


> omg.. peanut butter was the one i would love to grow, but it's out of stock
> would love to get feedback about them !
> *and southern farmer, what about the "unique flavor" they're speaking ?


I have 2 phenos one leans rude boi and is gassy and limey and slightly sour..the other is all gass and sour and tangerine/peaches... I cant speak on its uniqueness but


Onr of my og credsy smell of butter scorch waterfalls


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 27, 2020)

Og Credsy #7/3 ButterScorch water falls terps


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 31, 2020)

These just came in today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sadly I won't grow the white wedding for a long long time. But I will pop those freebies next round..


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 31, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> These just came in today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sadly I won't grow the white wedding for a long long time. But I will pop those freebies next round..


Dont you love getting a pack and thinking "man i cant wait to grow these next year."


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 31, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Dont you love getting a pack and thinking "man i cant wait to grow these next year."


Srsly!! I have so much to go through, i feel these packs will be extinct by then


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 1, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> Srsly!! I have so much to go through, i feel these packs will be extinct by then


Not a bad problem to have.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 23, 2020)

Did anyone ever get/grow bacon?


----------



## cbizzle (Nov 24, 2020)

Impressive collections in here. After an out of country seed order was nabbed early in the year and scrambling to pop old bag seed I said, NEVER AGAIN! This place clued me in to all the good stateside banks and breeders and well, this is what I’ve done....

ProductBodhi Acapulco GoldBodhi Drunken ParrotBodhi Strawberry GojiBodhi Mountain TempleBodhi Deep Line Alchemy 6Bodhi freebies-More Cowbells OGKB RemixBodhi freebies-Healing HashplantBodhi Mango LotusBodhi Soul AxisBodhi KailashBodhi Neroli 91Bodhi freebies-Soul MateBodhi Phone HomeBodhi Lavender JackBodhi - Air GuitarBodhi - Endor Score Bodhi freebies-Granola Funk RemixBodhi Mendo sunshine Bodhi Seeds - Dream Axis 2020 LovegiftBodhi Silver SunshineBodhi freebies-GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)Bodhi Seeds - Space MonkeyBodhi freebies-Gorilla GhaniBodhi Seeds - Old Soul

Strayfox Freebie - 93 Super SkunkStrayfox CabanaStrayfox - Skunky ThaiStrayfox - Raspberry Skunk

Bad Dawg Genetics Long Bottom Fighter F2 LBL PhenoBad Dawg Genetics Long Bottom Fighter F2 Starfighter phenoBad Dawg Genetics Motor City FighterBad Dawg Genetics GSC(forum cut) X Long Bottom FighterBad Dawg Genetics Hillbilly Fighter
Bad Dawg Genetics

3 Headed Dragon x LBLBad Dawg Genetics - The White x Sunshine 4Bad Dawg Genetics SFV Fighter

 Crickets & Ciacada Seeds Citrus 25Copa Genetics – Crazy BitchCopa Genetics Goji OG F2Cannaexotics PG x PM x SO x DD x PG x PMAK Bean Brains - Choc Thai x NLAK Bean Brains
Purple Northern Lights x Nevil’s HazeAK Bean Brains
TK X TKNL5 HAZE F2Ak Bean Brains SSSC Durban
AK Bean Brains - Devil’s Club IndicaVashon Tacoma Ant Farm (TAF x 9LB Hammer)Lucky Dog Chem Flyer -Durban Thai High Flyer x Chemdog 91 Bx3)Dominion Seed Co. Local SkunkAuthentic Genetics Original Skunk No.1 Authentic Genetics
Original Haze Authentic Genetics
Original Northern Lights #5 F2 PRE-ORDER × 1
I’m done, I swear. Now I just need to quit the corporate job to pop it all.


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 24, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Impressive collections in here. After an out of country seed order was nabbed early in the year and scrambling to pop old bag seed I said, NEVER AGAIN! This place clued me in to all the good stateside banks and breeders and well, this is what I’ve done....
> 
> ProductBodhi Acapulco GoldBodhi Drunken ParrotBodhi Strawberry GojiBodhi Mountain TempleBodhi Deep Line Alchemy 6Bodhi freebies-More Cowbells OGKB RemixBodhi freebies-Healing HashplantBodhi Mango LotusBodhi Soul AxisBodhi KailashBodhi Neroli 91Bodhi freebies-Soul MateBodhi Phone HomeBodhi Lavender JackBodhi - Air GuitarBodhi - Endor Score Bodhi freebies-Granola Funk RemixBodhi Mendo sunshine Bodhi Seeds - Dream Axis 2020 LovegiftBodhi Silver SunshineBodhi freebies-GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)Bodhi Seeds - Space MonkeyBodhi freebies-Gorilla GhaniBodhi Seeds - Old Soul
> 
> ...


Gawldamn dude ! At my age.. I wouldn't have enough time to pop all those. Good luck on the hunt


----------



## cbizzle (Nov 24, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Gawldamn dude ! At my age.. I wouldn't have enough time to pop all those. Good luck on the hunt


Dude, I can only hope. I will do my best and save the rest until I’m composted into worm castings and fertilizing someone’s grow. Also, good luck on your hunt too man. Really I just never wanted to be dry again. I think I’m set up for as long as I need. LAST PACK!


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 24, 2020)

Box #1.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Dont you love getting a pack and thinking "man i cant wait to grow these next year."


Try next week


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 25, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Try next weekView attachment 4751265


Im sorry your supply is so low you have to pop them as you get them.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 25, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Im sorry your supply is so low you have to pop them as you get them.


Oh star child, you say the funniest things


I run 3 to 5 packs a month

The run going in kourtney luv, Kobain kush and, Perosnal Space, left over og credsys

The round after is diesel fire alien kush, peanut butter jealous, Schiskaberry triangle diablo kush, dirty hippy , a home cross

I did miss a month, but im revamping that time slot and tent to a breeding project 

Oh boy. I run packs because i grow.....anyone can collect things


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Oh star child, you say the funniest things
> 
> 
> I run 3 to 5 packs a month
> ...


I love that you put up Courtney Love and Kobain kush together! I mean, it’s just a cool tribute!
Man, it’s cool your still active after all these years!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I love that you put up Courtney Love and Kobain kush together! I mean, it’s just a cool tribute!
> Man, it’s cool your still active after all these years!


Ya man, same. Some shit went down, and i changed up my whole life. But got back into it, working a few 502 farms in washington, doing some consutling.... future projects are running a farm here in a few months...nothing yuge but a start...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2020)

That’s great, not the turbulence obviously, but I’m glad the time is treating you well. I’m trying to position myself to get into the industry, best as I can. To me, you’re living the dream, however modest.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 25, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> That’s great, not the turbulence obviously, but I’m glad the time is treating you well. I’m trying to position myself to get into the industry, best as I can. To me, you’re living the dream, however modest.


Always time, i know of facilities being built in every legal and medical state. Hit me up for job searching any time.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2020)

I’m in New Mexico these days, as a professional it’s tough to cut and run for for entry level. I feel like somehow some opportunity will open, I’m all ears if you have connections that’s awesome! Licensing is difficult here.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 25, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Oh star child, you say the funniest things
> 
> 
> I run 3 to 5 packs a month
> ...


Just poking fun. I grow too, but i do a couple bigass plants instead of a bunch of little ones. Takes a long time to get through 40 strains doing them 4-8 at a time.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 25, 2020)

Next rounds ladies, all second runs...hopefully not 2 small


----------



## cbizzle (Nov 25, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Oh boy. I run packs because i grow.....anyone can collect things


I’d love to do more growing than collecting, but its still the dark ages where I am. Have to be small and discrete. Waiting for the day where I can fill my 10+ acre field. Going to build some greenhouses and hoophouses for tomatoes but the day I can go all in, I will. For now, I am a hobbyist and forced to collect.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 25, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> I’d love to do more growing than collecting, but its still the dark ages where I am. Have to be small and discrete. Waiting for the day where I can fill my 10+ acre field. Going to build some greenhouses and hoophouses for tomatoes but the day I can go all in, I will. For now, I am a hobbyist and forced to collect.


Right. Even though i can have 12 plants, vegging all winter and putting up a 12x36 greenhouse with 3-6 extra 1000w DE fixtures for cloudy days just isnt an option.


----------



## Indie (Dec 5, 2020)

I find myself wanting to order more seeds, and I can't possibly grow out what I already have. I have some 20 year old seeds in the freezer I need to still germ and grow out before ordering more. It is very addicting ordering and collecting seeds.
Working on some Grandaddy Purps Kens OG that have been in the freezer for quiet a few years, and germ rate was 9 out of 10. Week 6 of flower, and looking very frosty!


----------



## YardG (Dec 5, 2020)

I've been trying not to buy any more seeds: came to the realization that these days I'm stuck with growing outdoors only in a low #s state. It's a long-term plan but I'm hoping to figure out some way to go legit so I can do my (modest) collection right.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Always time, i know of facilities being built in every legal and medical state. Hit me up for job searching any time.


Good afternoon Sir Sam. I was barely going through some threads for info and had seen ur comment about facilities. I was curious to know if you know any good ways to jump into the industry weather its growing or processing. Any info would help.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Feb 10, 2021)

Vbz.420 said:


> Good afternoon Sir Sam. I was barely going through some threads for info and had seen ur comment about facilities. I was curious to know if you know any good ways to jump into the industry weather its growing or processing. Any info would help.


Located in north illinois 30 mins from chicago


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 10, 2021)

I have started growing a few of Clearwater's strains. Like what I see from the White Hot Screamsicles and Lemon Freeze Pops. Sitting on 5 packs of Clearwater's gear now.
Grew out some Jaw's Trainwreck Ogee, absolutely incredible smoke. Frosty, purple with raspberry terps for days. Went onto order Jaw's Trainwreck x Alien Cookies #5 f2's and Jaw's Raspberry Cookies v2 Alien Cookies f2 x raspberry ogee.
My Pie95's from Greenteam are looking nice and healthy. Will order some more of their gear if final product is what I am hoping for.
So many strains and not enough time and space. So I gave away 3 strains to a cool breeder from Oregon to work through.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Always time, i know of facilities being built in every legal and medical state. Hit me up for job searching any time.


MO needing help badly right now


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

Anyone got any info on the KLP x The Menthol? Got them a while back, and can’t find anything. Looked them up on Cannverify and they’re legit, but seems like Compound pulled them?


----------



## YardG (Mar 14, 2021)

Finally accepted I had reached the capacity of my one storage jar. Started a longterm storage jar.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Mar 14, 2021)

YardG said:


> Finally accepted I had reached the capacity of my one storage jar. Started a longterm storage jar. View attachment 4853097


The first step in recognizing you have a collecting problem is getting another vault.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 14, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Anyone got any info on the KLP x The Menthol? Got them a while back, and can’t find anything. Looked them up on Cannverify and they’re legit, but seems like Compound pulled them?


Pulled them? or sold out of them?
Here's the Menthol info
The Menthol is a *unknown* variety from Compound Genetics and can be cultivated *indoors* and *outdoors*. Compound Genetics' The Menthol is a THC dominant variety and is/was never available as feminized seeds.

Lineage: Gelato 45 x (White Diesel x (High Octane x Jet Fuel)
Cool Peppermint Menthol Terpenes
KLP is a select pheno of cookies.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Pulled them? or sold out of them?
> Here's the Menthol info
> The Menthol is a *unknown* variety from Compound Genetics and can be cultivated *indoors* and *outdoors*. Compound Genetics' The Menthol is a THC dominant variety and is/was never available as feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


From what it looks like, he had them pulled off the shelf. Or they were extremely limited. Like it’s weird can find info on the Khalifa Mints/Baby Yoda that were with the same drop, but can’t find a single thing about these on the drop info. Seen The Menthol crosses do extremely well, even grabbed some from WY East Farms as well, and used to run KLP religiously back in California. Just found it weird that there’s no information on their website about them, and quite possibly got pulled due to issues. Or they could’ve even found something really special, and renamed it. With Cookies and Compound changing the names, and keeping the genetics under lock and key or even putting out disinformation to dissuade copy cats wouldn’t be out of the realm of possibilities that it could be Apple’s and Bananas or even something else. Seems like they were extremely limited.


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 14, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Impressive collections in here. After an out of country seed order was nabbed early in the year and scrambling to pop old bag seed I said, NEVER AGAIN! This place clued me in to all the good stateside banks and breeders and well, this is what I’ve done....
> 
> ProductBodhi Acapulco GoldBodhi Drunken ParrotBodhi Strawberry GojiBodhi Mountain TempleBodhi Deep Line Alchemy 6Bodhi freebies-More Cowbells OGKB RemixBodhi freebies-Healing HashplantBodhi Mango LotusBodhi Soul AxisBodhi KailashBodhi Neroli 91Bodhi freebies-Soul MateBodhi Phone HomeBodhi Lavender JackBodhi - Air GuitarBodhi - Endor ScoreBodhi freebies-Granola Funk RemixBodhi Mendo sunshineBodhi Seeds - Dream Axis 2020 LovegiftBodhi Silver SunshineBodhi freebies-GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)Bodhi Seeds - Space MonkeyBodhi freebies-Gorilla GhaniBodhi Seeds - Old Soul
> 
> ...


That Healing Hashplant seems slept on. The respect OG cut looks identical to SFV.
Hoping you guys can brainstorm with me for a minute. My buddy froze the majority of his packs with no plans to crack 'em for a few years.
There's something I want in there but he doesn't want to risk any viability loss. 
The best way I can think of is wait until the coldest day. Have an iced cooler next to freezer. Pull jar out and put it in there - then run out to the unheated garage where it's below freezing and pull it out. Then add a couple extra silica packs. Could be done in 3 minutes. 
Thoughts/any ideas?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> That Healing Hashplant seems slept on. The respect OG cut looks identical to SFV.


That Respect OG is fire, and makes some amazing offspring. Did a little bit of digging to research up on her origins, and Swerve said she’s from the OC hence the Larry moniker but grew different then his other Larry cut. Possibly the Lemon Larry cut, if there’s a difference between Lemon Larry and just Larry? Swerve definitely isn’t the most reliable source of information, but whoever he gave that cut to did her super proper, and he actually ended up using that picture for his Larry OG line. Gave it the Respect moniker to not get the two Larry cuts mixed up, and some call her the F cut(call of duty fans will get the reference). Currently running a cross of the Respect OG with Gushers(Gushers OG) from Cannarado, and from what other people have found looks absolutely amazing. He used that same Respect/Legend cut to make Fatso, Legendary Sunset, Biscotti OG, and a couple other crosses that were labeled as Legend OG but is actually the Respect cut(asked him if it was the Crinkle cut and was the same Legend cut he had been using but confirmed it was actually the Respect cut and also confirmed that the same cut was used in his other Legend crosses). Really looking forward to the Respect dominant looking ladies #2(fourth pic), #6(sixth pic), and #five seventh pic.


----------



## Luvtheflower (Mar 14, 2021)

I have been reading riu for some time and does anyone look at there pictures before uploading?If I ever upload plurple pictures put me out to pasture or bury me at sea-alive.PLEASE!!!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

Will die posting blurple pics. The ladies love it, so that’s all that really matters.


----------



## YardG (Mar 14, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> That Healing Hashplant seems slept on. The respect OG cut looks identical to SFV.
> Hoping you guys can brainstorm with me for a minute. My buddy froze the majority of his packs with no plans to crack 'em for a few years.
> There's something I want in there but he doesn't want to risk any viability loss.
> The best way I can think of is wait until the coldest day. Have an iced cooler next to freezer. Pull jar out and put it in there - then run out to the unheated garage where it's below freezing and pull it out. Then add a couple extra silica packs. Could be done in 3 minutes.
> Thoughts/any ideas?


I would probably consider the temperature of the freezer. If it's zero, I'd try to do it on the coldest possible night, when it's zero or below, so everything stays frozen the whole time (not sure I'd bother with the cooler, but YMMV depending on how far it is from the freezer to a 0 degree space to work in) and you hopefully don't run into condensation issues.

As it happens a pack of Healing HP went into my longer term storage jar (think I got it as a freebie awhile back). For now that's just living in a drawer in the fridge, though that jar may make it's way to a freezer before too long.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 14, 2021)

Everything in the vault... for now. Got a couple packs of Tiki on the way, and a couple more Rado.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 15, 2021)

Nate Dogg said:


> Everything in the vault... for now. Got a couple packs of Tiki on the way, and a couple more Rado.


Ooh look at you with some nice thug packs sitting back in there! Sometimes I see you getting hype in other sections, good selections!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 15, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Ooh look at you with some nice thug packs sitting back in there! Sometimes I see you getting hype in other sections, good selections!


Appreciate it man need to chill though, got enough for a long while.


----------



## Luvtheflower (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow unbelievable selection!There our a lot of genetics I would love to get my hands,Wow!!I don't get impressed very easy but Yes I am great j.o.b.!


----------



## Boru420 (Mar 15, 2021)

Sensi Seeds - #1 Cannabis Seed Bank Since 1985


Sensi Seeds cannabis seed bank: the best cannabis seeds out there! We created legends like Northern Lights & Jack Herer, and release new strains regularly.




sensiseeds.com




35% off during spring sale lol


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 16, 2021)

These just came in from Platinum, so pretty happy to get my hands on some Tiki gear, and came with some extremely good freebies(at least in my eyes). Don’t know how Geist Grow has a male of Banana OG though, or if it’s a bx, or a remake.


----------



## YardG (Mar 20, 2021)

Received an amazing prize package today from a contest run by Schwaggy's Seeds. I knew it was going to be ridiculously awesome, but due to Schwaggy P's extreme generosity it was even just a little bit better than I was expecting. Only downside is it is seriously messing with my start list for this upcoming season, also adding yet another seed outfit to my watchlist.


----------



## Corporal_Biscuit (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes, there will be hash.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Mar 29, 2021)

Was able to get in on the mega freebie box from Simply2Complex, and can honestly say that it completely blew me away. That Biscotti x Sherb bx cross should be some serious heat, and there should be some serious heat found in the freebies as well. Wanted the Gelato 41 x Sherb bx, but i’m definitely not complaining one bit.


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## 517redeye (Mar 29, 2021)

Has anyone tried this companys gear i think i seen em on seedsherenow but i seen these randomly at a grow store years ago when i was picking up some nutes and i like some a good purple kush .. i seen they have a herijuana in seed form and always wanted to smoke it never came across it 

The zeldaruntz crosses are tester from highrule genetics should be pretty fire had 13/14 pop in 72hrs


----------



## dankstar comet (May 23, 2021)

Hey Everyone,
It’s been years since I was on here. I’m glad to see this page is still active. Can’t wait to catch up on what everyone is collecting.

I am trying to pop 2-4 packs a month to keep the line moving. I hoarded so many strains that didn’t pop after years of storage. Lesson learned. Currently running a perpetual aero system.
Stay Irie!


----------



## Pi$tol (May 23, 2021)

dankstar comet said:


> Hey Everyone,
> It’s been years since I was on here. I’m glad to see this page is still active. Can’t wait to catch up on what everyone is collecting.
> 
> I am trying to pop 2-4 packs a month to keep the line moving. I hoarded so many strains that didn’t pop after years of storage. Lesson learned. Currently running a perpetual aero system.
> Stay Irie!


How did you store your collection?


----------



## dankstar comet (May 24, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> How did you store your collection?


I kept the seeds in original breeder packs in a Tupperware. In an climate controlled room. Most of the seeds were 2010-12 purchases. I listed some of them here way back. Lots of Breedbay breeder’s gear, many of them later became mainstream. Around 2018 I tried germinating most of my seeds and was not having luck. Tried the “rare seeds” in hopes they were not also duds. No luck.

I cant seem to find my old photos on Breedbay of the Bodhi, TGA, and other breeder packs I got off auction.

Never made it to storing in the freezer. Maybe when I start breeding I can plan for long term storage.

Just an example of some of the failed seeds

Stay Irie!


----------



## Pi$tol (May 24, 2021)

dankstar comet said:


> I kept the seeds in original breeder packs in a Tupperware. In an climate controlled room. Most of the seeds were 2010-12 purchases. I listed some of them here way back. Lots of Breedbay breeder’s gear, many of them later became mainstream. Around 2018 I tried germinating most of my seeds and was not having luck. Tried the “rare seeds” in hopes they were not also duds. No luck.
> 
> I cant seem to find my old photos on Breedbay of the Bodhi, TGA, and other breeder packs I got off auction.
> 
> ...


I also was acquiring beans during that time and have stored them entirely in a fridge. Hoping the fridge pays off for me. Thank you for sharing ur story.


----------



## colocowboy (May 24, 2021)

The fridge is the way, freezer and they have to get popped on thaw or they will die. I store in a planters peanut can, the large gallon size. There’s just some desiccant thrown in there stored at indoor room temp. I popped 10 year old beans this year with about 95-98% success rate. Just saying, doesn’t have to be too fancy.


----------



## YardG (May 24, 2021)

Ugh, that photo is painful. But yes, this^... I popped a pack I bought back in 2005 or 2006, stored in a mason jar in various fridges for basically all of that time, and had 10 or 11 out of 12 pop, ended up with 9 seedlings. Didn't scuff or anything, just soak for 12ish hours, damp papertowel in a bag for a day or two, and into mix (in the past I always blew into the baggie but I decided that was a good way to introduce unnecessary bacteria, not blowing seemed to work equally well).


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 15, 2021)

who likes a dead thread


----------



## resinhead (Sep 13, 2021)

Incan lama seedsource freebie mango x skunk1 looking like a great outdoor strain
It’s over 9 foot tall and around


----------



## Indie (Sep 13, 2021)

I germinate 15 year old seeds regularly from the freezer, and have a 95% germ rate. As stated above, once they thaw from the freezer, they must be germinated soon after, or the germination rates go way down.
I love seeing everyone’s collections, keep growing!


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 1, 2021)

Decided to just give it a go... couldn't find any info so I guess I'll start Rogue Mango Series : Alien Highway x Rogue Mango


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 2, 2021)

lasts time i shared my stash some not Guud Karma started a seeds company...

maybe in my next life...stardawg like a crutch


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Dec 4, 2021)

So back around 2005 or so, I grew for the first time. I got most of my info from a couple of online forums, one of which an AWESOME dude had sent me some NO MERCY - ICE QUEEN beans to try out. It came out SO good with minimal knowledge and experience, but I’ve since never been able to find this strain and I’m dying to get my hands on it. Anyone have any information where I could find these genetics?? Is No Mercy still around? I would love to give it a run nowadays…


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 4, 2021)

BigGreenThumb said:


> So back around 2005 or so, I grew for the first time. I got most of my info from a couple of online forums, one of which an AWESOME dude had sent me some NO MERCY - ICE QUEEN beans to try out. It came out SO good with minimal knowledge and experience, but I’ve since never been able to find this strain and I’m dying to get my hands on it. Anyone have any information where I could find these genetics?? Is No Mercy still around? I would love to give it a run nowadays…


It probably got renamed a x'd with something else by now.


----------



## YardG (Dec 6, 2021)

It appears No Mercy still exists, or at least there's a seed op under that name online. They have some similarly named strains but they don't seem to be related to Ice Queen in anything but name.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 8, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Decided to just give it a go... couldn't find any info so I guess I'll start Rogue Mango Series : Alien Highway x Rogue Mango View attachment 5038729View attachment 5038728


3/3 so far they're looking ok


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Dec 15, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Decided to just give it a go... couldn't find any info so I guess I'll start Rogue Mango Series : Alien Highway x Rogue Mango View attachment 5038729View attachment 5038728





Exotic Reggie said:


> 3/3 so far they're looking okView attachment 5042704


 update


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 8, 2022)

dankstar comet said:


> I kept the seeds in original breeder packs in a Tupperware. In an climate controlled room. Most of the seeds were 2010-12 purchases. I listed some of them here way back. Lots of Breedbay breeder’s gear, many of them later became mainstream. Around 2018 I tried germinating most of my seeds and was not having luck. Tried the “rare seeds” in hopes they were not also duds. No luck.
> 
> I cant seem to find my old photos on Breedbay of the Bodhi, TGA, and other breeder packs I got off auction.
> 
> ...


Just some info for everyone.
I keep my seeds in sealed bags/ those exact glass containers pictured above with desiccant. then vacuum sealed with a paper bag filled with desiccant in the vac bag. With a couple hundred strains in each bag.
And my seeds are still popping as the day they were born 20 years later. 


**PS** Gud started a seed co.? If anyone knows PM me the name im curious too.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 11, 2022)

This post shall not die. lol 
I need roadkill skunk seeds. Not bc buds either. Grew a pack of those and not what I was looking for.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 12, 2022)

Yeah there is like 8264737282648382 of us looking for RKS. We all need it. By the way I need a pot of gold burried at the end of a rainbow too. Fuckin leprechaun has to have some information.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2022)

This is the reason LCG seeds are sold with a packed on date....(only ones i know off)

All seeds have a shelf life of around 5 years ime.. with drops in germ rate every year...


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 12, 2022)

so what's everyone's recent purchases? been trying my best to slow down so far this year. novacane from pnw roots, strawberries and cream f2 from exotic, and three packs from expedition archive stuff grabbed chem faceoff and bubblegum x dosi fems. pretty sure the dub bub (kush mints x dosidos) I'm flowering now is from the expedition line, really old freebies.


----------



## Lemon king (Apr 12, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> so what's everyone's recent purchases? been trying my best to slow down so far this year. novacane from pnw roots, strawberries and cream f2 from exotic, and three packs from expedition archive stuff grabbed chem faceoff and bubblegum x dosi fems. pretty sure the dub bub (kush mints x dosidos) I'm flowering now is from the expedition line, really old freebies.





Freshbakd said:


> so what's everyone's recent purchases? been trying my best to slow down so far this year. novacane from pnw roots, strawberries and cream f2 from exotic, and three packs from expedition archive stuff grabbed chem faceoff and bubblegum x dosi fems. pretty sure the dub bub (kush mints x dosidos) I'm flowering now is from the expedition line, really old freebies.


Bluchi (<blue cheese x Biker kush> bx blue cheese) 

Definitely something different esp in the states


----------



## MonsterDrank (Apr 12, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> so what's everyone's recent purchases?...


Bodhi - Twinflame (GOJI B CUT X WOOKIE)

Bodhi - Kodama (LUSH X STRAWBERRY MILK)

Homegrown Natural Wonders - Dr Who (TIMEWRECK X MAD SCIENTIST)


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Apr 15, 2022)

Just


----------



## MonsterDrank (Apr 27, 2022)

Just ordered..


----------



## MonsterDrank (May 14, 2022)

Just dropped some beans into damp paper towels..

Hazeman Seeds - Cocoa Puffs - Darwoh 2.5 Chocolate Thai x Chocolat Trip

Trophyhunter Seeds - Unnamed Cross - Black Trainwreck x White Forestfire 

Also have in Veg..

Bodhiseeds - Twinflame - Goji B Cut x Wookie 15

Bodhiseeds - Kodama - Lush (Suge Pure Kush X Lao) x Strawberry Milk (Nepoli OG x Instant Karma)


----------



## Grojak (May 23, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Just dropped some beans into damp paper towels..
> 
> Hazeman Seeds - Cocoa Puffs - Darwoh 2.5 Chocolate Thai x Chocolat Trip


This sounds promising


----------



## FreshTerpenes (May 23, 2022)

Just picked up:

*Ethos Genetics*
_-Quattro Kush F3 Multi-pack
-Lilac Cookies Bx2
-Grandpa's Cookies R1
-Zweet OG F2_

*Best Coast Genetics*
_-Sour Hebrew International
-Lake Tahoe
-Banana Soft Serve
-Magpie_

*Exotic Genetix*
_-Greasy Grapes_


----------



## MonsterDrank (May 23, 2022)

2 of the Hazeman Cocoa puffs (12 year old seeds) Cocoa Puffs - Darwoh 2.5 Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Trip.. successfully germinated out of 10 seeds. Stored improperly. Surprise they germinated at all. But 2 looked great!!
Here they are just after I popped in a couple jiffy pucks.


Sadly Zero of the Trophy Hunter Black Trainwreck x White Forestfire seeds germinated.

Dropped into wet paper towels tonight.. all also 11-13 year old beans...

Trophyhunter Black Cherry Funk (which I think is Black Cherry Soda x Chem4) dropped 11

Bodhi Blackberry Lotus (Super Snow Lotus x Blackberry Kush) dropped 11

and a person friend of mines.. Stardawg x Rockstar Kush.. I don't know much about this one.. dropped 10

(Edit- I just talked to him and he said that'd correct. Topdawg Stardawg male hit a clone only strain up in British Columbia called Rockstar Kush [Rockbud and Sensi Star x Bubba Kush maybe?]) Anyway its supposed to be killer.

If I get between 3 and 5 plants I'll be ecstatic. These were stored in a fridge once upon a time ago properly.. but after a brain tumor, surgery, a sepsis infection.. near death experience & going through literally Hell for years.. my seed collection over all well being wasn't important to me anymore. I was so close to death. But I guess after handling all that Botanicare Liquid Karma in the garden.. my luck paid off. Years of pain tho.. I tell ya.

It is cool now tho.. I've got many beans no one else has. I've got over 20 Bodhi A11g original seeds. Dream Lotus, Mothers Milk. All kinds of cool stuff.

So.. now here we are 2022.. salvaging what I can. It's been quite the journey.


----------



## Sailerjerry (May 24, 2022)

*707 seed bank*
Bees knees 10
Blue nectar 10
Chem power 10
Docta clean 10
Mayday 10 
Millionaire 10 
Mix pack 
*Ace seeds*
A5 x green haze 5 fem
A5 x Panama 5 fem
A5 x Thai haze 10 
Back to the Congo 10 
Bangi haze 5 fem
C5 haze x Kali China 5 fem
Golden tiger 10 
Golden tiger x Panama 5 fem
Green haze 10 
Hashplant haze x Kali China 5 fem
Haze x Kali China 3 fem
Killer a5 haze 5 fem
Malawi 10 
Malawi x Panama 5 
Malawi x Panama 3 fem
Nevils haze x Panama 5 fem
Old timers haze 10 
Orient express 5 fem
Panama 10 
Panama x bangi haze 5 fem
Panama x haze 5 fem
Pck x Kali China 6 fem
Super Malawi haze 5 fem
Tikal 10 
Zamdelica 10 
Zamdelica x Kali China 3 fem
*Aes*
Clockwork piff f2 10 
Clockwork pineapple 10 
Mango african f2 8
*Ag seed Co*
Nl2 f2 10
Nl5 f2 10 
Original haze f2 10 
Original haze x nl2 10 
Skunk x original haze 20 
*Ak bean brains*
Americanna bx 6
Americanna x Thai x nl5haze 5
Big skunk x Williams wonder 10
Black lavender x Beatrix choice 10
Consumption 10
Deathstar x mtf 12
Dthf f4 10
Elvis x old school skunk 5 
Kalimist f4 10
Karels haze x starfighter 10
Sensi star x big skunk 10
TKNL5 Haze x Hawaiian Cat Piss 10
*Archive*
Golden ticket 9
Hashbar og 9
Memory loss 9
Polynesian cookie haze 9
Poochie love 9
*Barney's farm*
G-13 haze 9 fem
*Beanhoarder*
Johnny blaze x chem d bx 9
*Blackbird preservations*
Lemon Thai ix 10
Nh21xmm f2 10
Puna lights 10
Way back machine 10
*Blue star seed co*
Blue grease 5
Grape diesel kush 10
Navy cross 10
*Bog seeds*
Sour bubble 8
Sour lifesaver 10
Sweet cindy 10
*Bohdi*
Babylon buster 10
Black triangle 10
Booty 10
Cluster funk 10
Garfunkel 10
Goji og 10
Metal haze f3 15
Lazy lightning 10
Pure Vida 10
Red queen 6
Snuggle funk 10
Wonder wookie 10
*Boneyard seeds*
Haze4days 10
Mix pack 5
*Buenotime*
Sweet tooth 4 ibl 5
*Cali connection*
Corelone kush 9
Tahoe og 5
*Cannabiogen*
Destroyer 9
Mextiza 9
Peyote purple 10
Punta rosa 10
Punto rojo 10
*CBF*
Og jam v2 9
*Chemlab*
East Bae v2 10
Headlights v1 10
I95 f2 2xd 30
Traffic jam v1 10
*Chimera*
African jack 19
Blockhead op 10
Chem d x purps 5
Congo x ss 5 fem
Dolce sativa 10
F13 x chem d 10
Fighting Buddha 10
Frankie's incense haze 19
Hawaiian spice 9 fem
Haze x sweet skunk 15 fem
Highland Mexican 10
Jack pine 9
King x Blockhead 10
Mental floss 10
Modern mix 10
Nl2 x chem d 10
Schnazzleberry #2 9
Silver Taco x ss 5 fem
Sour d x sweet skunk 5 fem
Special k x Blockhead 10
Sweet skunk 5 fem
Sweet skunk x jack 10
*Coastal seeds*
War bird 10
*Connoisseur genetics*
Cheese dog 9
Fuel 9
Nevil the g 10
Nh18 x mm x nh21 x mm 40
Outback madness 10
Sssdh f2 10
Swiss Thai 20
Ukem 9
*Copa genetics*
Time trip 5
Valdez og 5
*Cosmic wisdom*
Glaze 10
*Crickets & cicadas seeds*
Garlic dog 10
Hp dog 10
Indominus 10
Senior stash 10
Sensi star x puck 10
*Csi humbolt*
Good ol days 3 fem
Headband x chem d 7 fem 
Headband x triangle kush 7 fem
Maui x Hawaiian Lites 10
Mendo purps x chem 1 7 fem
Mendo purps s1 7 fem
Loompas headband x triangle kush 7 fem
Shiskaberry x chem 1 7 fem
Trinity x chem d 7 fem
Trinity x triangle kush 7 fem
*Cultivators choice*
Haze 5 x skunk x haze 10
Mexican haze x skunk haze 10
Original haze x skunk 40
Sleestack x Skunk 10
Thai haze x skunk 10
*Dawg father*
Roadkill skunk dog 12
*DNA genetics*
Sour cream 9
*Delicious seeds*
Critical sensi star 3 fem
*Delta 9 labs*
Brainstorm haze 5
Brainstorm haze x g13 haze 5
*Divine genetics*
Cheeto kush 9 fem
Wolverine kush 9 fem
*Dman seeds*
Exotic spice f2 10
*Dynasty genetics*
Caramel cough 9
*Elka seeds*
Dream time haze 10
*Ethos*
Endgame 5 fem
Jack herer x lilac diesel bx3 3
Mandarin cookies 5 fem
*Eskobar*
Holy princess 19
*Fleur du mal*
Bubblegum mix pack 5
Esb 10
*Gage green genetics*
La haze 9
*Goat and monkey seeds*
Cherry tk 3 fem
*Greenhouse seeds*
Hawaiian snow 5 fem
Super lemon haze 10 fem
Super silver haze 5 fem
*Green mountain seeds*
Purple satellite 10
Zacateca tribute 10
*Greenpoint seeds*
California Cannon 10
Cowboy cookies 10
Pebble pusher 10
Texas chem 10
Texas toasted 5 fem
Valley chem 10
*Hazeman seeds*
Blowfish f4 10
Blue tuna 10
Chem d x pine tar kush 10
Chocolate Thai f4 10
Durban stomper s1 3 fem
Fugu kush 10
Grape stomper x white/stardawg 20
Goldfish 10
Pure kush 5
Tuna 10
*Hortilabs*
Sour power fem 4
Super sour skunk 9
*Jlp*
Amnesia 99 10
Og kush bx1 f2s 5
Og kush bx1 x sour diesel ibl 5
*Jordan of the isle*
Chemo 10
*Karma genetics*
24k white 5
A5 s1 4 fem
Ag13 haze x biker kush 9
Jack o nesia 9
Kush o nesia 10
Sour jack 10
White og v2 9
*Kc brains*
Haze special 10
Leda uno 5
*Kiwi seeds*
Mexican haze 9
*Kos*
Hemmy black 10
*Loudog420*
Casey Jones x sour bubble 15
*Luckydog seed co*
Double krush 10
Schism 10
*Mad mac*
Old Congo x tom hill haze 20
Tom hill haze open pollination 20
Zambian copper x tom hill haze 10
*Magic spirit seed co*
Bandaid haze ix3 10
Cuban black haze x a5/Thai 10
Nigerian Rafiki 10
Piff s1 x a5/Thai 10
Purple corinto budder x a5/Thai 10
Sour diesel x Nepali Watermelon hp 10
Velvet buzzsaw 10
Wat pho 5
Zang 10
*Mandela*
#1 12
*Manifest destiny*
Gmo x la pure kush 7 fem
*Mass medical*
Golden pupil 6 fem
*Melting pot*
Mss x lios 10
*Monkey man*
Bogglegum f2 10
Bogglegum x blueberry 10
Bogglegum x orange goji 20
Bubble milk 70
*Mosca seeds*
Chem 4 x otm 9
Old time Indiana bubble gum 9
Sweet tooth 5
*Mota rebel*
Blockwork 10
Morning daze 10
*Mr nice*
Afghan haze 14
LA Nina 14
Mango haze 12
Mango widow 14
National health service 14
Neville's haze 14
Neville's skunk 14
Skunk haze 14
The cure 14
The doors 14
The stones 10
*Nerds genetics*
G13 s1 5 fem
*Next generation*
Romulan 9
*Nirvana*
Ak48 10
Blue mystic 10
Bubblelicious 10
Jock horror 10
Northern light 10
White rhino 10
*Og raskal*
Alien kush f2 9
*Old sog seeds*
Athens silver haze x oldsog ssh 5 fem
*Piffcoast farms*
Midnight mass 10
Piff coast giesel 10
Sour breath 10
Uptown purps 10
*Pisces genetics*
Dawg daze sage 10
Dazed 9
Hollywood haze 9
Holy smoke 9
*Raredankness*
Karma bitch 10
Moonshine haze 10
Somali taxi ride 10
*Real seed co*
Afghan mix 5
Congolese 10
Malawi Gold 5
Mango Thai 5
Ukhrul 12
*Relentless genetics*
818hpog 10
Echp 10
*Relics seeds*
Durban grapefruit 3
G13/haze a bx1 10
Lemon diesel x consumption 
Thunderfruit 3
Wiki sour 4
*Reservoir seeds*
Blueberry x sour diesel 10
Chem d ibl 9
Chem sour 24
Sssdh 30
Sssdh x g13 haze 10
*Riot seeds*
4 play 10
Bluper skunk 10
Cherry berry 10
Eyes cream Bananas 10
2 Mix packs
Nl5 op 10
Skunky Blue 10
Tennessee stud 10
Trinity blue 10
*Sagarmatha*
Western winds 9
*Sannie seeds*
Herijuana 10
Jack f8 19
Shackzilla fem 9
*Scott family farms*
Burning bush 10
Wakeford s1 5 fem
*Second generation genetics*
Wookie cookie 3
*Serious seeds*
Kali mist 19
*Snowhigh*
Burning spear 5
Crazy train 5
Purple rose 5
*Solfire*
Gozer og 10
*Soma seeds*
Hash heaven 9
Haze heaven 5
Kushadelic 5
Somativa x g13 haze 5
*Soul rebel*
Blood orange diamond 10
*Souvenir seed co*
Shock collar 6 fem
Silvereen 6 fem
*Spice of life*
Bluebonic 5
Blue satellite 2.2 9
*Strayfox*
Afghani snowflake 10
Iraqi banger 10
North indian bakery 10
Red skunk hp 10
Iraqi skunk x nl5 5
*Th seeds*
Kushage 5 fem
Mk ultra 10 fem
Sage 19
Sage n sour 5 fem
*Tony's tortured beans*
Big Don 10
Bubblegum x gg4/sour bubble 10
Bubble head 10 fem
G unit 10 fem
Trainwreck x gg4 ril 10
*Top dawg seeds*
African c haze 10
Banana fizz 10
Black Nigerian 9
Citron city 10
D haze 9
Fam 95 10
Garlic creme 10
G skunk 10
Mango a5 10
Mango cough 10
Mango Nigerian 9
Nigerian chem 10
Stardawg 9
Thai hp 10
*Ufo genetics*
Cherry hash pie 5
*USC*
Amnesia haze 10
*Useful seeds*
Chem d x choc d x 79 Xmas bud 3
Lucky lime 10
*Verdant green*
Pine tar gush f3 10
*White buffalo collective*
Africanna 10
Congo gold 10
Grapefruit x Iraqi pilgrim f2 10
Jamaican pineapple haze 20
Jamaican puna 10
Uggz 5
*White rabbit farms*
Double Nigerian 10
Nigerian piff 10
Panama piff 10


----------



## Sailerjerry (May 24, 2022)

Finally got around to listing most things I have on hand. One day I'll take time to list all the older beans I have that probly won't pop.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 24, 2022)

Sailerjerry said:


> Finally got around to listing most things I have on hand. One day I'll take time to list all the older beans I have that probly won't pop.


Nice list!

I like that you have Alien Kush. I bought some of those F2's from Silk Road way back when and they are still some of my favorite terps in the garden today.

Someday I will get around to posting my list. I'm up to 333 entries in my spreadsheet, and over 3300 seeds just in small packs, not including the stuff I've crossed myself.


----------



## Sailerjerry (May 24, 2022)

Has a nice Cherry flavor that I thought was pretty unique. I grabbed them off the farm along with the first drop of stardawg.


----------



## Tchef2525 (May 29, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Incan lama seedsource freebie mango x skunk1 looking like a great outdoor strain
> It’s over 9 foot tall and around
> View attachment 4986114View attachment 4986115


So i been popping these freebies from theseedsource x Miami mangos collab. I'm so happy I came across your pic .I had a few that were fire fire , and most were ehhh . The terps tho on the better pheno I got was like a musky mango not skunky or "gas" it was just like a rotten mango fruit terp.


----------



## resinhead (May 30, 2022)

Tchef2525 said:


> So i been popping these freebies from theseedsource x Miami mangos collab. I'm so happy I came across your pic .I had a few that were fire fire , and most were ehhh . The terps tho on the better pheno I got was like a musky mango not skunky or "gas" it was just like a rotten mango fruit terp.


That plant in the pic ended up smelling just like the super lemon haze I used to grow. Like it was lemon skunk dominate. She was a big yielder and very resistant to bugs and mold.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 31, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> 2 of the Hazeman Cocoa puffs (12 year old seeds) Cocoa Puffs - Darwoh 2.5 Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Trip.. successfully germinated out of 10 seeds. Stored improperly. Surprise they germinated at all. But 2 looked great!!
> Here they are just after I popped in a couple jiffy pucks.
> View attachment 5138098
> 
> ...


 Hey bro that's quite the journey, glad to see you on here popping shit. Sucks about the trophy hunter. I wanted those cocoa puff bad but couldn't secure a pack back then. Hopefully u get a fem or 2. I just started cracking my collection as well starting w some snowhigh stuff, laughing grass and black Maui. Hope your well , have a good day!


----------



## MonsterDrank (May 31, 2022)

greenghost420 said:


> Hey bro that's quite the journey, glad to see you on here popping shit. Sucks about the trophy hunter. I wanted those cocoa puff bad but couldn't secure a pack back then. Hopefully u get a fem or 2. I just started cracking my collection as well starting w some snowhigh stuff, laughing grass and black Maui. Hope your well , have a good day!


Hey man good to see you. I'm gonna continue posts regarding my new grow at the end of an old grow thread I created RIGHT HERE.

Click on that link and sub up. I'll show you some of the stuff I've got working on. Only one of the Cocoa Puffs survived but the Good News is I've got a few Bodhi Blackberry Lotus going as well about to be vegged with the lone Cocoa Puff survivor... & in the bloom room we have Bodhis Kodama and Bodhis Twin Flame going as well as some TGA Apollo 13BX, and some kind of Tiki Madman Shady Apples Cross.. I gotta check the lineage on that one I'm a little unfamiliar with what that is. My buddy insisted on getting those.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 1, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> 2 of the Hazeman Cocoa puffs (12 year old seeds) Cocoa Puffs - Darwoh 2.5 Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Trip.. successfully germinated out of 10 seeds. Stored improperly. Surprise they germinated at all. But 2 looked great!!
> Here they are just after I popped in a couple jiffy pucks.
> View attachment 5138098
> 
> ...


Yea was gonna say those are somee old beans dude. Glad ur health is better. Plz update bodhi thread. There was a mothers milks clone going around here afew yrs ago that was dynamite. Havnt seen it since. Id love to see what else you got going on in your stash probs some real lost gems!

I have abunch black cherry soda crosses from jaws circa 2014. I gotta get back to venturing thru those.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 8, 2022)

July was a good month.. I worked a lot of overtime so I had the ability to splurge a little bit. I might have went a little nuts. In the first pic some packs are stacked. I got doubles of some of these packs.




More Bodhi Gear than I know what to do with lol.


Here's a list of the newly acquired Bodhi packs and the one pack that's still on the way from across the pond..

Air Guitar (Temple x Wookie)
Babylon Buster (Dreadbread x 88G13HP) *x2*
Beautiful Day (Topanga Pure Kush x Strawberry Milk) *x2 *
Black Raspberry (Goji Og Raspberry F2 with Wookie #15) *x2*
Black Triangle (Triangle Kush x 88G13HP)
Blueberry Hashplant (Blue Dream x 88G13HP)
Field Trip F2 (GSC forumx SSDD) on the way
Kodama (Lush x Strawberry Milk)
Lavender Jack (Jack Herer x Wookie 15) *x2*
More Cowbell (Girl Scout Cookies forum cut x 88G13hp) *x2*
Razzberry Unicorn (Goji Razz x Purple Unicorn)
Rainbow Serpent (Dragonsoul [Goji Pinesoul x Dragonsblood] x Wookie 15)
Red Eye Jedi (Skywalker OG x 88G13HP)
Skunk Revival 2 (Hippy Slayer x 88G13HP) * x2*
Skunk Revival 4 (ASS #1 X 88G13HP) *x2* 
Silver Sunshine (Super Silver Haze x SSDD)
Twin Flame (Goji Bodhi cut x Wookie 15)
Unnamed (Banana OG x 88G13HP)* x2*
Unnamed (CherryAk47 x 88g13/hp)


I was feeling exotic. Rainbow Chip looks dank AF.

Fuck yea Apollloooooo!!


Brothers Grimm Testers. White Truffle x C99, Kushmints x C99, GSC forum x C99



These 3rd coast genetics Michigan F2s look like theyll be fire. Most excited about these.



Here's some Pure Michigan finished..






This was a freebie. Idk anything about it. Pele huh.. some Hawaian shit.


I grew Bodhis Purple Moonshine in 2009 I think. Was dank.


So there's my July Haul. It wasn't cheap but those Bodhi packs on sale were worth grabbing. I'm really excited about More Cowbell and Black Triangle, Blackberry Raspberry.. really good stuff.


----------

